# [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club



## skyn3t

2021


----------



## skyn3t

since 2002


----------



## Magical Eskimo

The price of these is very appealing... Do I save up and get a 3570k and fully watercool my sig rig, ooorrrrr save and get one of these bad boys....


----------



## Lu(ky

I paid $659.99 flat on the same card with 2 days shipping







[/quote]

CA TAX $59.40







And I want a waterblock for it.. Probably going to get a XSPC Razor GTX 780 Full Cover Block along with the back plate I think it looks the best..


----------



## Descadent

Waiting on cards with more than 3gb. I need it for 7680x1440

wonder how long it will take


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> CA TAX $59.40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I want a waterblock for it.. Probably going to get a XSPC Razor GTX 780 Full Cover Block along with the back plate I think it looks the best..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is where I AIMed too, on a full water block. I had posted on Titan owners club if i was going to get a titan this will be my 1fst choice WB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Waiting on cards with more than 3gb. I need it for 7680x1440
> 
> wonder how long it will take


I think you will be wait for a long period. I may be wrong but i think you have no better option instead getting a Titan.


----------



## barkinos98

I'm updating my proposed rig with the GTX780 FTW ACX one


----------



## akaNaga

Do you guys think a switching from a 7970GHz would be worth? And would it sell fast on ebay? I saw some benchs and the 700 stays at about 15fps difference.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think you will be wait for a long period. I may be wrong but i think you have no better option instead getting a Titan.


I refuse to pay 1k EACH for a graphics cards when I have to have two. Evga will release 6gb 780s for prob $100 more down the road. I got time to wait anyways, in the middle of selling a house and buying a new house.


----------



## kx11

EVGA are teasing me with the ACX SC card


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> EVGA are teasing me with the ACX SC card


go get one









Hey guys i had to edit the *[Official]* NVIDIA GTX780 Owner's Club to NVIDIA GTX780 Owner's Club. I need a Nvidia Mod permission to use the *[Official]* in the tile. so i had talked with Alatar and he told me to wait a week or two and ask a Nvidia mod for this permission.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaNaga*
> 
> Do you guys think a switching from a 7970GHz would be worth? And would it sell fast on ebay? I saw some benchs and the 700 stays at about 15fps difference.


on 3bay you take the risk of customers return ( because all ebay buyers 5ucks )


----------



## zinfinion

Aww yiss. EVGA SC ACX.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Aww yiss. EVGA SC ACX.


looks like you grabbed one acx TOO


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like you grabbed one acx TOO


Yup. I'll grab another in a couple of weeks depending on if I need moar power.


----------



## JonHend

In a moment of pure craziness, I just went online (at work) and ordered 2 GTX 780s









I am guessing that GTX Titan waterblocks will fit this card since it looks identical?

Now I just need to wait for Haswell to be released so that I can get myself an i7-4770K and ASUS ROG Maximus 6 Extreme motherboard to get this build started!


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I refuse to pay 1k EACH for a graphics cards when I have to have two. Evga will release 6gb 780s for prob $100 more down the road. I got time to wait anyways, in the middle of selling a house and buying a new house.


If you think they'll release a 6GB GTX 780 for an extra $100, What exactly is a titan for then







?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> If you think they'll release a 6GB GTX 780 for an extra $100, What exactly is a titan for then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


they will, they do it for every card. and titan is for that extra performance. pretty much common every generation from nvidia. always slight gap. There will be more ram on 780, just like every other card ever made in last 3 generations


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> they will, they do it for every card. and titan is for that extra performance. pretty much common every generation from nvidia. always slight gap. There will be more ram on 780, just like every other card ever made in last 3 generations


Even if that where the case of them releasing a 780 6GB model, I have a feeling it'll cost a little more then an extra $100.. Probably around the $850 - 950 mark.


----------



## Descadent

it's usually only 50-100 more for more ram if you look at last two generations. even if it's more than 100, still cheaper than titan. 800 is still better than 1k to me since I need two that means 400 cheaper.

or they could drop price of titan and call it a day.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's usually only 50-100 more for more ram if you look at last two generations. even if it's more than 100, still cheaper than titan. 800 is still better than 1k to me since I need two that means 400 cheaper.
> 
> or they could drop price of titan and call it a day.


If only









As much as it would be nice to see a 6gb 780 @ $100 more, I just don't see it happening..

People wont even take a look at titans


----------



## xarot

Just got back from the shop. It's too easy to buy these things. But going to sell my 680 DCII cards now. I was surprised the local shop had these readily available at launch.



Too bad I'm having the on-duty engineer week and tired as hell.


----------



## Crim427

Just ordered my EVGA 780 off Newegg. Microcenter couldnt tell me when they would arrive









Now to find a koolance block


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> The price of these is very appealing... Do I save up and get a 3570k and fully watercool my sig rig, ooorrrrr save and get one of these bad boys....


Save up for a bigger, higher res monitor. Shame to waste the 780s power on the one in your sig.


----------



## skywalkr

Just pulled the trigger on the EVGA ACX version. Can't wait!

Though, was a little slow and didn't order it in time for the first shipment at NCIX. Wait time says 5-10 days though, so I think it'll be worth the wait since it was priced the same as all the reference cards.

God I can't wait (I know I said that twice but I'm excited)! Was a nice price considering everyone was thinking it'd have a $699 price tag. Not to mention, that leaked benchmark had the Titan as only an 8% improvement. I was originally considering the Titan because of the extra vram, but other than that, it doesn't have that much more going for it to justify the extra $400.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the EVGA ACX version. Can't wait!
> 
> Though, was a little slow and didn't order it in time for the first shipment at NCIX. Wait time says 5-10 days though, so I think it'll be worth the wait since it was priced the same as all the reference cards.
> 
> God I can't wait (I know I said that twice but I'm excited)! Was a nice price considering everyone was thinking it'd have a $699 price tag. Not to mention, that leaked benchmark had the Titan as only an 8% improvement. I was originally considering the Titan because of the extra vram, but other than that, it doesn't have that much more going for it to justify the extra $400.


good choice







. mine will be here on saturday hehehe can't wait too.

PS: Google spreadsheet is done. First gets the card fill the form.


----------



## GoldenTiger

I have my eVGA 780 SuperClock (titan cooler) incoming! Already have tracking info with overnight shipping, due tomorrow







.

Seems oc'd 780 is within ~5% of an oc'd Titan, from the reviews I've read. Can't wait







!


----------



## jayvo

Bought 2 EVGA 780's from Newegg with overnight shipping. Wanted to order from Amazon, but I don't know what's going on over there. Hopefully, since I paid for overnight, they'll be delivered tomorrow. I have no experience with overnight shipments with Newegg.


----------



## cowie

newegg has the evga twin fan one instock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600451269&IsNodeId=1&name=GeForce%20GTX%20700%20series
edit for two whole minutes oos now

The titan cooler looks good to some but its not great for cooling tbh...if not going water i'd get a custom giga w3 or others ....really 80c+even with the fan speed up f that.
Do yourselves favors if not water cooling do custom(dont give me the it blows hot air in the case bs) air coolers save 20c off load temps.


----------



## cjp4eva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I refuse to pay 1k EACH for a graphics cards when I have to have two. Evga will release 6gb 780s for prob $100 more down the road. I got time to wait anyways, in the middle of selling a house and buying a new house.


Same here, but I've got 5760x1080 instead.


----------



## kx11

i noticed the ACX SC 780 price dropped from 750 € to 689 € in EVGA site


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Bought 2 EVGA 780's from Newegg with overnight shipping. Wanted to order from Amazon, but I don't know what's going on over there. Hopefully, since I paid for overnight, they'll be delivered tomorrow. I have no experience with overnight shipments with Newegg.


just received my track number from newegg right now







its on the way home.


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just received my track number from newegg right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its on the way home.


I just checked Newegg and mine says shipped but I don't see a tracking number and I don't have an email with any type of tracking info from them


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> I just checked Newegg and mine says shipped but I don't see a tracking number and I don't have an email with any type of tracking info from them


Don't worry, it takes a few hours or more sometimes. If it says shipped it will show tracking as late asttonight and is going out today.


----------



## p2mob

Highly considering selling my XFX Radeon 7950 Double D POS, and ordering one of these bad boys EVGA SuperClocked 03G-P4-2783-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit

Core Clock
941 MHz

Boost Clock
993 MHz

Will I see a lot performance gain?


----------



## Zawarudo

Zotac GTX 780 + XSPC Titan WC block & back plate on order for saturday delivery.


----------



## Flisker

Just ordered my ASUS GTX780 from Overclockers UK to replace my GTX460







Unforunately they don't have any stock until the end of the month... I kinda dungoofed and didn't read properly.


----------



## dbtenken

I went ahead and used EVGA Step Up program to order two of them today. Less than $350 for two cards seemed like a decent deal for me. Now I'm just waiting at number 2 and 3 spot in the step up queue lol.


----------



## kx11

overclockers got my attention with a non SC ACX card

gonna pick up two


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> Just ordered my ASUS GTX780 from Overclockers UK to replace my GTX460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unforunately they don't have any stock until the end of the month... I kinda dungoofed and didn't read properly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> overclockers got my attention with a non SC ACX card
> 
> gonna pick up two


I wouldn't bother. Ebuyer have them in for £550, thats the Zotac, Gigabyte and Asus EVGA models. Plus everyone knows an SC model is just a bios flash away.


----------



## teichu

Just order it one from egg , coming next week


----------



## xarot

Installed just before going to bed. My 3960X system is still down due to Swiftech H220 issues, so I put these in my i7-990X system.

I also had to swap the faulty PSU temperarily to that Corsair TX750. Should run fine though, but I'm getting the AX1200 soon.



Sorry for the lousy wiring in the hurry. I quickly tried Metro LL and Crysis Warhead and seems that these cards are beasts.









More testing tomorrow.


----------



## Bacheezi

Just got an EVGA reference from ncix. Don't know when it'll arrive but, apparently I got the last one









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hello gentleman,

I am also planning to buy one GTX780, but does it worth to sell me 2 HD7970 GHz and buy a GTX780, or just wait for Maxwell or Vulcanic Island (Q4 2013)?


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey look what I just picked up from the egg.. Sucks I won't be off work tell after midnight.


















Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I wouldn't bother. Ebuyer have them in for £550, thats the Zotac, Gigabyte and Asus EVGA models. Plus everyone knows an SC model is just a bios flash away.


i backed out of the SC cards but now looking for 2 ACX cards , no seller seems to sell them yet

plus overclockers won't ship to my country *_____*


----------



## GoldenTiger

Very nice, Lu(ky

I won't get to see mine for another 18 or so hours.


----------



## 5150 Joker

I'm surprised you guys aren't waiting on custom designed 780s with better circuitry + more memory. That's what I'd get if I were in the market for a 780.


----------



## Booty Warrior

In for one, just applied for my Step-Up today







(Thanks EVGA!)


----------



## SolarNova

Im getting 1 soon.

Waiting on more OC'd models and hopefully a 6gb (or atleats more than 3gb) model.

Why? ..for when UHD screens arrive.
I build a new rig every 4 or so years, my current rig once finished with a 780 ..or 2.... will last long enough to likely requir more than 3gb VRAM when i get a UHD (4khd) TV







which, if what i've researched sugests holds ture, is somtime in 2014 or 2015.

I always think ahead


----------



## Kryshek

Mine just shipped







My lunch ran like 15 minutes long because I had it sitting in my shopping cart for about 25 minutes, frantically reading reviews and stuff before I pressed Submit. Got the EVGA SC. And I plan on ordering a second one when Haswell launches, and I rebuild the entire system







Looking forward to the performance gains from my 2gb 6950. I may finally be able to take advantage of my 120hz monitor.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Im getting 1 soon.
> 
> Waiting on more OC'd models and hopefully a 6gb (or atleats more than 3gb) model.
> 
> Why? ..for when UHD screens arrive.
> I build a new rig every 4 or so years, my current rig once finished with a 780 ..or 2.... will last long enough to likely requir more than 3gb VRAM when i get a UHD (4khd) TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which, if what i've researched sugests holds ture, is somtime in 2014 or 2015.
> 
> I always think ahead


If you're planning on pushing 4K I'd wait for Maxwell and it's unified virtual memory.


----------



## Flisker

I just requested that my order be changed to the gigabyte version which is in stock and cheaper!


----------



## kx11

i would wait before buying those 4k screens

you need big one to play and se everything on screen


----------



## GoldenTiger

I'm only planning on pushing 2560x1440 120hz with this... hoping to buy a 2nd one soon(ish), so 3GB is plenty for me. That said if you really plan on pushing a 4K display you may want to wait for cards with HDMI that can do 60hz 4k res, and a bit more VRAM...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Installed just before going to bed. My 3960X system is still down due to Swiftech H220 issues, so I put these in my i7-990X system.
> 
> I also had to swap the faulty PSU temperarily to that Corsair TX750. Should run fine though, but I'm getting the AX1200 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lousy wiring in the hurry. I quickly tried Metro LL and Crysis Warhead and seems that these cards are beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More testing tomorrow.


/me is jealous of you already having them... and two of them. Nice picture







.


----------



## Yungbenny911

(>_<) I want two soooooooooo baddddddd!!! lol, but i have to wait a month or two at least, i want to see if there would be other versions released. and i also want to see what the 770 will bring to the table, even though i will still get two 780's


----------



## GoldenTiger

I have one incoming via UPS Next Day tomorrow, hoping to buy a second at some point in the near future too. I definitely want two "soooooooo baddddd" myself







.


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm dreaming about getting the 780 ACX, seems like a really nice cooler for almost the same price as reference one. Just gotta wait for the salary until the end of the month, hopefully someone will buy my current 7950 too. If I get the 780 I will need to eat macaroni for next month but I guess it will be worth it
















Those who have the card, please tell all the details about it. Oc, temps, noise etc. I'm betting that it keeps the card much cooler than Titan blower.


----------



## Valkayria

I'm really tempted to buy one. Really tempted.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> I just requested that my order be changed to the gigabyte version which is in stock and cheaper!


Good call man, I always go for the cheaper model. I did the same with my Titan and ended up getting a screamer of an overclocker 1202 @ 1.8v

Never buy higher priced cards unless you know for a fact they have been binned higher.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I'm surprised you guys aren't waiting on custom designed 780s with better circuitry + more memory. That's what I'd get if I were in the market for a 780.


link to the source with info on those pleaseeeeee

fx 8350 wouldn't bottle neck one of these 780s would it?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Waiting on more OC'd models and hopefully a 6gb (or atleats more than 3gb) model.


Not very promising for 6GB...

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1937379


----------



## pcmonky

Waiting on EK to launch 700 series water blocks, then I'll buy.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Waiting on EK to launch 700 series water blocks, then I'll buy.


Why when the Titan blocks fits on.

Slightly offtopic: XSPC said on facebook they are probably going to change the writing on the razor titan block to Titan/GTX780


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> link to the source with info on those pleaseeeeee
> 
> fx 8350 wouldn't bottle neck one of these 780s would it?


Nothing definitive yet, just speculation I read on TPU that seems plausible: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780/ I wouldn't be surprised to see one of the NVIDIA partners come up with a 6 GB model very soon.


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Why when the Titan blocks fits on.
> 
> Slightly offtopic: XSPC said on facebook they are probably going to change the writing on the razor titan block to Titan/GTX780


Never knew that, so a titan block will fit any variant of the 780?

Also waiting to see more reviews.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*


http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/4001joyride.gif.html *It's time to celebrate!*


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Never knew that, so a titan block will fit any variant of the 780?
> 
> Also waiting to see more reviews.


Yup because they are all using the same reference PCB at the moment which is nigh identical to the Titans.


----------



## skyn3t

I just had a facelift on the first page







with nice banned and some 780's pic's and info. by the way the submit form for Owner's are online.


----------



## kx11

might pick this one up since my local hardware store will provide them next week


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> might pick this one up since my local hardware store will provide them next week










...I had zero target that card as soon as I saw it in the review...Slightly faster than a stock Titan out the box for *$650*


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Just bought two vanilla EVGA 780s









AUD$729=USD$705

Now I just have to sell my titan. I love the card but can't justify the price (to my wife at least...) of buying another to SLI.


----------



## Zawarudo

I just sold mine on ebay for £700 so if you're quick you might still be able to get some decent money for it.


----------



## newone757

Ahh didnt see this thread

Really want to smack myself right now. Had to go into work at the same time these were releasing. Sat in the parking lot on my phone refreshing newegg for the first available one. Well, first one I saw was the Asus at $760, ehh, did it anyways. Only to get home just now and see the EVGA superclocked sold out at he same price. DAMMIT,

Is there a real advantage to buying these already overclocked if I plan on letting boost 2.0 do the work at first? I mean, if I had the temperature headroom available, wouldnt a regular card clock itself up to the same clocks as the superclocked ones? I figured it would considering its only a $10 difference, could be a gimmick. Most factory overclocked cards are usually $50 more


----------



## skyn3t

Dang Dang guys. Now we go serious we just received a MOD permission to TAG our tile as [Official]





























now let's leave some dust behind


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Ahh didnt see this thread
> 
> Really want to smack myself right now. Had to go into work at the same time these were releasing. Sat in the parking lot on my phone refreshing newegg for the first available one. Well, first one I saw was the Asus at $760, ehh, did it anyways. Only to get home just now and see the EVGA superclocked sold out at he same price. DAMMIT,
> 
> Is there a real advantage to buying these already overclocked if I plan on letting boost 2.0 do the work at first? I mean, if I had the temperature headroom available, wouldnt a regular card clock itself up to the same clocks as the superclocked ones? I figured it would considering its only a $10 difference, could be a gimmick. Most factory overclocked cards are usually $50 more


To be honest in the 15 years I've been buying GPUs I've never seen the benefits of using Pre-overclocked cards. Generally they are just a gimmick unless they have *Stated* better voltage control or *stated* higher binning etc. If it's just a factory OC it's something you can just add with a bios or using an overclocking tool.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> To be honest in the 15 years I've been buying GPUs I've never seen the benefits of using Pre-overclocked cards. Generally they are just a gimmick unless they have *Stated* better voltage control or *stated* higher binning etc. If it's just a factory OC it's something you can just add with a bios or using an overclocking tool.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> To be honest in the 15 years I've been buying GPUs I've never seen the benefits of using Pre-overclocked cards. Generally they are just a gimmick unless they have *Stated* better voltage control or *stated* higher binning etc. If it's just a factory OC *it's something you can just add with a bios or using an overclocking tool*.


I do agree with you in bold above. and today i made choice on the EVGA new ACX card just because the new cooling system not because the SC bios mod from factory. as soon the cards arrive i will going to test it and may write a review after that GPU going wet


----------



## newone757

I'd be interested to see how those non reference coolers perform in SLI. I loved my Galaxy 670 cooling until I added a second and they cooked each other. I'm sure more space between the slots and a fan blowing over them would have help tremendously. Unfortunately not something I was willing to do ATM.

I do plan on SLI'ing these as soon as a game releases that is unplayable on 1 at 1440p (with no AA)


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I do agree with you in bold above. and today i made choice on the EVGA new ACX card just because the new cooling system not because the SC bios mod from factory. as soon the cards arrive i will going to test it and may write a review after that GPU going wet


The thing is coming from a Titan I know the stock heatsink and fan on the GTX780 is going to be outstandingly good. That's the reason I would avoid a cooler that is going to blow air into the case as the back half of the titan does get really hot under load.

I might end up being completed wrong however as I've not even so much as smelled the ACX. Just be aware of the hundreds of watts of heat those two will be dumping into the case, as long as you have your cooling in order I can't see you having any issues other than maybe higher than stock temps.

I have read that the Gigabytes triple fan GTX780 runs a lot cooler than the stock one but that was running as a single card.

Can't wait to read your review, I think it's a really interested scenario.









*I just re-read your post, you're getting one card or two?*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> The thing is coming from a Titan I know the stock heatsink and fan on the GTX780 is going to be outstandingly good. That's the reason I would avoid a cooler that is going to blow air into the case as the back half of the titan does get really hot under load.
> 
> I might end up being completed wrong however as I've not even so much as smelled the ACX. Just be aware of the hundreds of watts of heat those two will be dumping into the case, as long as you have your cooling in order I can't see you having any issues other than maybe higher than stock temps.
> 
> I have read that the Gigabytes triple fan GTX780 runs a lot cooler than the stock one but that was running as a single card.
> 
> Can't wait to read your review, I think it's a really interested scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I just re-read your post, you're getting one card or two?*


One for now. I will be getting another card in about a month or so.

PS: I need to put my pair of 670's for sale. I may be doing a good price for OCN's members with some rep and been a members for past six months.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Just ordered the EVGA superclocked NON ACX version. Seems like the best one in my books. Not that the super clocked matters, but if its the same price, mine as well have it factory overclocked.

759$ with taxes and shipping...

A little rough but I think it will be worth it. Ultimate CAD and gaming card for a reasonable price.

Also hope that the Titan waterblock fits no problem. It should since it looks identical online.


----------



## gumbie

All Titan water blocks will fit the 780's as they use the exact same PCB Layout minus the Titan's 3gbm ram chips on the back


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> All Titan water blocks will fit the 780's as they use the exact same PCB Layout minus the Titan's 3gbm ram chips on the back


Figured, just wanted the confirmation.

Thanks. +1 rep


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Yup because they are all using the same reference PCB at the moment which is nigh identical to the Titans.


In that case its time for me to order EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate before they sell out!


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> In that case its time for me to order EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate before they sell out!


Yup, yup. Managed to snag the Last XSPC titan block and backplate earlier. The store i use were doing site maint and i managed to click buy now before anyone else got them haha.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I've got 2 EVFA SC blower style in route...but no gpuz validation yet


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I've got 2 EVFA SC blower style in route...but no gpuz validation yet


errrr...EVGA


----------



## Razor 116

Will be pulling the trigger on Monday, Gigabyte GTX 780 £528 with £22 cashback.


----------



## MikeyTsunami

Got my EVGA 780 ACX card coming hopefully by Saturday!









I originally had the 580 at launch and I remember the topic for a majority of people was how much better the cards were going to become throughout the year with drivers, is this not the case with the 780? The topic seems to be how we're getting a better deal than titan owners, which I'd take with a grain of salt for starters, but is this really the true power of the 780 or will we see better performance in the next coming months?


----------



## GoldenTiger

My card is in transit and due tomorrow







.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeyTsunami*
> 
> Got my EVGA 780 ACX card coming hopefully by Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally had the 580 at launch and I remember the topic for a majority of people was how much better the cards were going to become throughout the year with drivers, is this not the case with the 780? The topic seems to be how we're getting a better deal than titan owners, which I'd take with a grain of salt for starters, but is this really the true power of the 780 or will we see better performance in the next coming months?


Driver wise it's almost the same as a Titan. Don't really see the drivers getting a while lot better. Same gpu chip that has already been supported by the drivers for months. If it was new architecture maybe. Who know though?


----------



## Jingiko

Just pulled the trigger on a EVGA 780!!







I have never spent so much $ on a single GPU before,

I first learned about performance cards from my 9800GT
then two GTX275s in SLI
then dipped my toes into the 6850 and eventually going back to a GTX560Ti Classified

but $650 on a single GPU is a first for me.


----------



## Brianmz

I'm waiting on 2 GTX 780s SC ACX, will probably get them late next week.(Have to wait for them to arrive to my p.o box, then to my country) =/


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a EVGA 780!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spent so much $ on a single GPU before,
> 
> I first learned about performance cards from my 9800GT
> then two GTX275s in SLI
> then dipped my toes into the 6850 and eventually going back to a GTX560Ti Classified
> 
> but $650 on a single GPU is a first for me.


Same here.


----------



## MikeyTsunami

That unfortunately was my thought, but either way cannot wait for my 780


----------



## Friction

When the EVGA GTX 780 w/ EVGA Cooler become available in AUS, I will grab one. I'm not a fan of the stock cooler or the new ACX coolers.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> 
> 
> When the EVGA GTX 780 w/ EVGA Cooler become available in AUS, I will grab one. I'm not a fan of the stock cooler or the new ACX coolers.


:O That is incredibly sexy looking!


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> :O That is incredibly sexy looking!


Ain't it so! In my opinion that is the sexiest 780 right now.


----------



## newone757

You think that cooler is better than the stock one? (in performance)


----------



## Brianmz

No, the performance is the same, the better cooler is the ACX one, if you have the room and airflow for it.


----------



## mgrande465

Scratch that.. its out of stock... going to get the Galaxy 780. Just wondering, is there any difference?


----------



## augustwemust

2x GTX 780s SC ACX Ordered this morning. Can't wait!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm only planning on pushing 2560x1440 120hz with this... hoping to buy a 2nd one soon(ish), so 3GB is plenty for me. That said if you really plan on pushing a 4K display you may want to wait for cards with HDMI that can do 60hz 4k res, and a bit more VRAM...
> /me is jealous of you already having them... and two of them. Nice picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks man!









I couldn't justify buing two of these by simple logic. It's only the "hardware madman" in me that goes crazy at times.

I can be very strict with money, not buying new clothes every month etc etc. but when it comes to hardware...you must know.














but whatever makes us happy, is probably worth it.

Anyway, these cards might be the best looking cards I've ever owned. Hopefully the best cards as well. The glowing GEFORCE GTX text on side of the cards looks amazing.

I have a few unboxing pictures from yesterday in my blog, if anyone interested. Link in my sig.


----------



## p2mob

hmmm would 2 780s perform better than single titan card?


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> hmmm would 2 780s perform better than single titan card?


Yes it would...


----------



## mgrande465

Just ordered the Galaxy GTX 780!!


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> No, the performance is the same


How do we know that?


----------



## King4x4

If any of you lads with any 1080 surround or a single 1440 please give us the Vram usage... Looked at all reviews and none of them had a Vram usage.

Reps from me!


----------



## Noctizzle

The Equiv price in england is like $850-1000


----------



## xarot

I paid 699 € a piece.


----------



## Uzanar

Will get one of these bad boys when my GTX 670 gets sold, come to papa!


----------



## StealthTH

Mine is on the way! Should be a nice upgrade from my 560ti. Darn Holiday, got to wait until Tuesday till it arrives though


----------



## Gerth

Hopefully my MSI GTX780 should arrive 2moz Mornin, so sell ma 2 560's an ill be laughing


----------



## xarot

Hmm...just thought that it's funny that no game promos were available for the GTX 700 series.

http://www.geforce.co.uk/games-applications/pc-games/metro-last-light/where-to-buy

_Now, gear up with a GeForce GTX 660 or above and get the game free (offer not valid with GeForce 700 series cards)._

Bah! Though I already own the game, but would have made some credit back by selling two games.


----------



## Zawarudo

The Zotac card I ordered from ebuyer comes with the Splinter Cell back catalogue.


----------



## xarot

Yeah, ASUS also has bundled some games in the past years, but not this time.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> The Equiv price in england is like $850-1000


Actually he cheapest GTX 780 is £439.98 when 20% VAT is removed, That converts to $664.06. That 20 VAT adds £109.96


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Yeah, ASUS also has bundled some games in the past years, but not this time.


On Novatech you can get a Zotac GTX 780 "Splinter Cell edition" £554.99

"ZOTAC Splinter Cell Compilation
Included with this card is a download voucher for Splinter Cell Double Agent, Splinter Cell Conviction and a voucher for the upcomming Splinter Cell Blacklist (Released August 23rd 2013)"


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Ain't it so! In my opinion that is the sexiest 780 right now.


It looks pretty plain but sleek to me, I like the Titan like cooler much more. Anybody know what's up with Amazon UK, why don't they stock the GTX 780?


----------



## Xyrrath

Ordered a EVGA reference model .

Should available for pickup next week (dont trust dutch postal services with an package of almost 600 euro)


----------



## Apolladan

would this card be overkill for 1920 x 1200?


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> would this card be overkill for 1920 x 1200?


Maybe.... Up to you. I would get another monitor if I had one of these bad boys... I am going to have a Tri or dual (depends if I get my 23IN monitor back from my friend) to use with this. Maybe go a 680 because prices are going to drop soon...


----------



## GoldenTiger

UPS status... "out for delivery".


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> UPS status... "out for delivery".


Great! mines going to take at least 3 days to come


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Great! mines going to take at least 3 days to come










Hibernate a few days and no worries.


----------



## Razor 116

Ordered mine there now, won't get it until Tuesday though (Bank Holiday Monday)







Still so excited


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey look what I just picked up from the egg.. Sucks I won't be off work tell after midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note


Post some bench and thermal results here, im tempted to buy EVGA ACX card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> UPS status... "out for delivery".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Great! mines going to take at least 3 days to come


I'm going to have a serious talk with NewEgg Rep today. I'm not happy at all and this never happen to me before why now.I have been using shoprunner 3 days shipping for quite some time. I placed my order yesterday morning as soon the card went available. now my track number says the pack will be delivery next Tuesday 28. what about my paid service 2 days shipping. arrrgggg not happy LOL everyone getting it sooner and i was happy as kid and some punk came and rob my lollipop.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> would this card be overkill for 1920 x 1200?


Downsample, supersample, sparsegrid supersample and you can bring pretty much any card to its knees.









Throw enough quality settings at a card and nothing is overkill.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm going to have a serious talk with NewEgg Rep today. I'm not happy at all and this never happen to me before why now.I have been using shoprunner 3 days shipping for quite some time. I placed my order yesterday morning as soon the card went available. now my track number says the pack will be delivery next Tuesday 28. what about my paid service 2 days shipping. arrrgggg not happy LOL everyone getting it sooner and i was happy as kid and some punk came and rob my lollipop.


You'll still get yours before me







Take solice from that








Edit: Actually on the same day, unfortunately Monday is a Bank Holiday for us here in the UK otherwise I'd get it on Monday.


----------



## JonHend

I have just taken a gamble by purchasing 2 EK-FC Titan XXL Waterblocks for my 2 new GTX 780s.









I am still not 100 % sure that they will fit but they were selling out fast in the UK so I went for it.

Has anyone proven yet that Titan waterblocks fit the 780?


----------



## Xyrrath

The ammount of stores selling 780s in The Netherlands is just dramatic







only 4 atm


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm going to have a serious talk with NewEgg Rep today. I'm not happy at all and this never happen to me before why now.I have been using shoprunner 3 days shipping for quite some time. I placed my order yesterday morning as soon the card went available. now my track number says the pack will be delivery next Tuesday 28. what about my paid service 2 days shipping. arrrgggg not happy LOL everyone getting it sooner and i was happy as kid and some punk came and rob my lollipop.










I ordered from tigerdirect and paid for overnight, I didn't want to risk 2-day shipping not coming till tuesday (Thursday--->Friday one day, then Friday--->Tuesday another business day, because of Memorial Day). Sorry to hear your delays







, I'd be pretty disappointed too I'll admit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> I have just taken a gamble by purchasing 2 EK-FC Titan XXL Waterblocks for my 2 new GTX 780s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still not 100 % sure that they will fit but they were selling out fast in the UK so I went for it.
> 
> Has anyone proven yet that Titan waterblocks fit the 780?


I'd imagine they would, the PCB is nearly identical and the changed bits are very short in height.


----------



## Xyrrath

Any1 found a proper unboxing video that doesnt include a testers sample box?


----------



## d1nky

has anyone got these yet?

I would like to see some 3dmark scores, pretty please.


----------



## KeRo77

OK people I have a question, I am getting two of these cards, problem is the two EVGA cards I was looking at have sold out...... The next best is $100 more. What is the difference between the Asus, Gigabyte and the EVGA that I originally wanted... Is it worth spending an extra $100 on the Gigabyte? I'm heading back from OS in a couple of weeks and want to have these ready when I get back....

These are my options:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1483&vk_sort=4


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Friday--->Tuesday another business day, because of Memorial Day


Ooooh, that explains all my other orders not showing up until Tuesday, deeerp. Good thing I went for overnight from Newegg (thanks a lot Amazon Prime







). Out for delivery as we speak.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> What is the difference between the Asus, Gigabyte and the EVGA that I originally wanted... Is it worth spending an extra $100 on the Gigabyte?


Wait for the EVGA to go back in stock. There is no difference between any of the reference cooled cards (TITAN style cooler). The EVGA ACX twin fan cooler is the best of the custom coolers so far though: *http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_SC_ACX_Cooler/*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Downsample, supersample, sparsegrid supersample and you can bring pretty much any card to its knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw enough quality settings at a card and nothing is overkill.


This









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> I have just taken a gamble by purchasing 2 EK-FC Titan XXL Waterblocks for my 2 new GTX 780s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still not 100 % sure that they will fit but they were selling out fast in the UK so I went for it.
> 
> Has anyone proven yet that Titan waterblocks fit the 780?


They said it will fit in the EVGA forum. I'm looking into this right now.

EVGA_JacobF
PS: Yes it supports overvoltage just like TITAN.

good to know.


----------



## skyn3t

look what i just found out . the egg is right in the end of this video.

By : EVGA_JacobF


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> OK people I have a question, I am getting two of these cards, problem is the two EVGA cards I was looking at have sold out...... The next best is $100 more. What is the difference between the Asus, Gigabyte and the EVGA that I originally wanted... Is it worth spending an extra $100 on the Gigabyte? I'm heading back from OS in a couple of weeks and want to have these ready when I get back....
> 
> These are my options:
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1483&vk_sort=4


There is no good reason for them being that much more other than limited stock, price gouging. They are all reference cards with the evga being overclocked.
Other than that warranty/bundle packaging would be only diff.


----------



## dph314

2 ACX-cooled EVGAs coming in a few hours. Results will follow









Bye Titan. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look what i just found out . the egg is right in the end of this video.
> 
> By : EVGA_JacobF


The egg? EDIT: Nevermind I get it.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look what i just found out . the egg is right in the end of this video.
> 
> By : EVGA_JacobF


Hydrocopper \o/


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> On FedEx vehicle for delivery












So...anyone asked naennon to work his magic on this BIOS yet?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...anyone asked naennon to work his magic on this BIOS yet?


Nice... and I hope so!
Want second card... but the wallet, not willing... maybe I'll convince it this weekend...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The egg?


yes the egg. don't you know what the egg means? something you can find in blink of the eye many can find but many won't see it at all. same as surprize.

GTX TITAN water block is compatible with GTX 780 confirmed by EVGA-JacobF.
Source


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...anyone asked naennon to work his magic on this BIOS yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... and I hope so!
> Want second card... but the wallet, not willing... maybe I'll convince it this weekend...
Click to expand...

I'll ask him.

I think he said it's not something that can be done with KBE or anything like that. He said it's some magic done at a really low level in the code that ended up getting the BIOS to not throttle the card and use the highest voltage allowed all the time.

After that goes through and the Power Limit is raised, I think Titan will get a scare.


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> There is no good reason for them being that much more other than limited stock, price gouging. They are all reference cards with the evga being overclocked.
> Other than that warranty/bundle packaging would be only diff.


Thanks you sir, that was exactly what I was thinking... Just couldn't get my head around why the same cards were priced so much differently, guess that's the Aus market


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> The Equiv price in england is like $850-1000


Just paid 6095 SEK (~$920) here in sweden for a EVGA sc acx.


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Yup, yup. Managed to snag the Last XSPC titan block and backplate earlier. The store i use were doing site maint and i managed to click buy now before anyone else got them haha.


Contacted EK to verify compatibility before I spent $130.00 + on the XXL titan water block and they said no, titan water blocks will not work with the 780. Here is there response:

" Dear Customer,

Thank you for contacting EK Support.

We are sorry, but GTX Titan is not compatible with GTX780.
We will have waterblock compatible with the GTX 780 video card in the near future.

If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind regards Peter Šajn "

Props to EK for great support so far, they have responded within a day to any issues or questions I have had.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Contacted EK to verify compatibility before I spent $130.00 + on the XXL titan water block and they said no, titan water blocks will not work with the 780. They will be coming out with a 700 series of water blocks in the near future they said.


Did they say why?

I could understand why and if the XXL block wouldn't fit but the regular block absolutely should. The regular block does not cover any sections of the PCB that have been altered on the GTX 780 and the mounting holes don't look to be any different either. I would be shocked if it didn't fit.


----------



## moonslug

EVGA model just sold out on the egg. Anyone have any reasons to go with any particular manufacturers for this card?


----------



## DaaQ

There are a few minor changes at the power vregs. But nothing that affects cooler mounting holes/GPU/Vram positioning. REVIEW


----------



## Xyrrath

For the people who want a price reference in Europe

http://azerty.nl/8-5644/geforce-700-serie.html


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> EVGA model just sold out on the egg. Anyone have any reasons to go with any particular manufacturers for this card?


EVGA. Support with a name and a face. And that awesome ACX cooler.

Failing that, the Gigabyte Windforce.


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Support with a name and a face. And that awesome ACX cooler.


You mean for EVGA? And I'm actually shooting for a blower cooler for my case


----------



## stl drifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> I went ahead and used EVGA Step Up program to order two of them today. Less than $350 for two cards seemed like a decent deal for me. Now I'm just waiting at number 2 and 3 spot in the step up queue lol.


what is this EVGA step up program ?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> I went ahead and used EVGA Step Up program to order two of them today. Less than $350 for two cards seemed like a decent deal for me. Now I'm just waiting at number 2 and 3 spot in the step up queue lol.
> 
> 
> 
> what is this EVGA step up program ?
Click to expand...

The Step-Up Program allows you 90 days to upgrade to a more powerful GPU, should one be available/released in that time period. Can't go single-GPU to dual-GPU card though, also can't be a "side-grade" as far as the chip is concerned (like a reference to a Classified).

EVGA has the best customer service out there, and a great warranty to take advantage of. Plus, that cooler is looking amazing- 63C max temp


----------



## Jingiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> what is this EVGA step up program ?


You trade in your old EVGA cards for newer cards.
So if you purchased a GTX680 a month ago you're eligible to send it to EVGA and use the difference in towards a newer card.

It all varies with cost of cards and etc. Best is to actually read up on it on their site.

Also does anyone know if the EVGA Titan backplate would fit the 780s?
I just purchased a Titan backplate to help cool the vanilla 780 better.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> what is this EVGA step up program ?


It's a program unique to EVGA that allows you to exchange your graphics card for a higher tier graphics card. For example, if you purchased a gtx 660ti and wanted more performance, you could simply follow the steps on EVGA's website as long as the card is registered.

Basically the rules are you have 90 days from the original purchase date of your EVGA card, It has to be registered, you need proof of purchase, and it cannot be damaged. After 90 days you cannot take advantage of this deal. You will get a full refund for your card which is put towards the purchase of the new card that you want. Then you simply pay the difference. I should mention that EVGA limits your choices for the upgrade to reference cards only (So no classified or FTW models). It's awesome, I used it to upgrade my gtx 570 to a 580 back in the day. I paid $150 (which was the difference between the two cards at the time).

Also I have like 55 days left on my 4gb gtx 670. I plan to get another GTX 780 in the future using the step up program. So it will cost me $191 plus shipping of course







. I already ordered one since I didn't want to wait for the whole process of shipping my card to them before they ship the 780 to me. That's the only downside, playing the waiting game


----------



## gumbie

For all those people stressing about Titan blocks fitting there 780's Someone has gone and proven it works.

~Linky~


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> For all those people stressing about Titan blocks fitting there 780's Someone has gone and proven it works.
> 
> ~Linky~


we had a confirmation with EVGA-JacobF on this but nothing is better than we see it with our own eyes


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we had a confirmation with EVGA-JacobF on this but nothing is better than we see it with our own eyes


I know Jacob confirmed it, But there was a few posts up stating EK said they wouldn't fit


----------



## Jedson3614

I have no trigger to pull sold out on amazon


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonslug*
> 
> You mean for EVGA?


Yup. I ninja edited for clarity.







FWIW I've never had a GPU die on me, but I've seen tales of horror concerning MSI/ASUS/Gigabyte RMA/warranty work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> Also does anyone know if the EVGA Titan backplate would fit the 780s?


AFAIK it should match up perfectly. EVGA Jacob has said that 780 branded backplates will be out in a week or so.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I have no trigger to pull sold out on amazon


What about the red button that says "Do Not Push?"


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I have no trigger to pull sold out on amazon


Arent there any other resellers in usa?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Dang, wishing I had gotten the ACX since I'm going to be single-card for awhile, looks like it runs cooler and MUCH quieter at same temps. I'm going to end up refusing my package with the ref. 780 today, placed a backorder for the ACX with amazon since tigerdirect couldn't do it for me. Oh well, the patience will clearly be worth it







.


----------



## kx11

Guru3d reviewd ACX SC evga 780 and OC even more

this card is a beast


----------



## newone757

I know for a fact I will be SLI'ing in the future. ACX is just outta the question for me. Im sure it will be AWESOME with a single card though. I LOVE seeing temps that low at load on air


----------



## GoldenTiger

TPU and Guru3d both compare oc'd 780 with the ACX to oc'd Titan... both say it's quieter, cooler, and matches in performance with both overclocked.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_SC_ACX_Cooler/29.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_sc_acx_review,26.html

Can't wait to see some even nicer BIOS for the 780...


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Dang, wishing I had gotten the ACX since I'm going to be single-card for awhile, looks like it runs cooler and MUCH quieter at same temps. I'm going to end up refusing my package with the ref. 780 today, placed a backorder for the ACX with amazon since tigerdirect couldn't do it for me. Oh well, the patience will clearly be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Much more next week. May be a few more up at Newegg today though.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Much more next week. May be a few more up at Newegg today though.


Thanks for the tip... newegg has a 50 off promo I could use if they end up getting 'em while the code's active







. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Guru3d reviewd ACX SC evga 780 and OC even more
> 
> this card is a beast


This is OC'ed GK110-300 vs stock GK-110-400?

Pretty silly to show this, no doubt the OC version will match performance. Clock for clock big brother wins.

These 780s come at an awesome price point none the less!


----------



## dph314

Good luck GoldenTiger. I know I'm excited about the ACX ones I got. You have much more will power than I would in that situation, but you're right, it'll be worth it









So that Guru graph where the ACX beats Titan...were they both at stock Boost clocks? Do they state the clocks of each in the article?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> newegg has a 50 off promo










Do tell.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Good luck GoldenTiger. I know I'm excited about the ACX ones I got. You have much more will power than I would in that situation, but you're right, it'll be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that Guru graph where the ACX beats Titan...were they both at stock Boost clocks? Do they state the clocks of each in the article?


Those are both stock clocks. Techpowerup also has an oc-to-oc table stating base clocks, and the following data:

BF3 1920x1200 4x AA

OC EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX core: 1065 MHz mem: 1855 MHz 127.9 FPS
OC GTX Titan core: 990 MHz mem: 1780 MHz 128.7 FPS

Now, this doesn't take custom BIOS files into account, but one would assume the cards would both continue clocking about the same percentage-wise higher, and the ACX is cooler/quieter. Not as good for SLI of course due to dumping air into the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> This is OC'ed GK110-300 vs stock GK-110-400?
> 
> Pretty silly to show this, no doubt the OC version will match performance. Clock for clock big brother wins.
> 
> These 780s come at an awesome price point none the less!


Yep, but oc vs. oc they match







. See above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell.


It's a neweggbusiness promo... see H hot deals thread for details.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's a neweggbusiness promo... see H hot deals thread for details.


Gotcha. Looks like it went live today. One stinking day late, haha. Ah well, I got $30 back off my new case after it went on sale everywhere 3 days after I bought it, so I'll call it close to even.


----------



## rationalthinking

Goldentiger

When you say OC vs OC you need to stat clocks. Clock for clock I can assure you they will not match, the 670vs680 deal. I will be receiving a 780 for my steam box, can't wait to test out!


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yep, but oc vs. oc they match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . See above.


I welcome anyone with a 780 to bench against my Titans.







Won't win though.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Goldentiger
> 
> When you say OC vs OC you need to stat clocks. Clock for clock I can assure you they will not match, the 670vs680 deal. I will be receiving a 780 for my steam box, can't wait to test out!


I did, go look at the post again....







. Those are right from the review.

Also, GTX 680's tended to oc a bit lower than 670's given equivalent cooling. The same seems true here of Titan vs 780's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> I welcome anyone with a 780 to bench against my Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't win though.


I'd say losing by 0.8 fps (that's four-fifths of one frame per second) is winning already when you keep an extra $350 in your pocket







.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yep, but oc vs. oc they match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . See above.
> 
> 
> 
> I welcome anyone with a 780 to bench against my Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't win though.
Click to expand...

My point exactly!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Those are both stock clocks. Techpowerup also has an oc-to-oc table stating base clocks, and the following data:
> 
> BF3 1920x1200 4x AA
> 
> OC EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX core: 1065 MHz mem: 1855 MHz 127.9 FPS
> OC GTX Titan core: 990 MHz mem: 1780 MHz 128.7 FPS
> 
> Now, this doesn't take custom BIOS files into account, but one would assume the cards would both continue clocking about the same percentage-wise higher, and the ACX is cooler/quieter. Not as good for SLI of course due to dumping air into the case.


Thanks. So glad I went with these. I bought them before I saw the 63C they were able to maintain. Actually I just went with the highest-boosting 780, which happened to be this one. Plus, with the exceptional performance of the ACX for only $10 more, how could anyone choose a different one? Well, I mean unless they're sold out now or something. But yeah, it's really great you had the will power to wait for the ACX one.

Still can't believe it's so close to Titan. Mine will be coming out of the computer today. Will miss it, but not much







That _is_ kind of a low-clocked Titan in that graph though, as many do 1202mhz perfectly fine with the BIOS flash, as did mine. So tack on another 15-16% performance for a good-clocking Titan, at 1202mhz, and those results will change. But like was stated, and as I hope is the case, the 780 will overclock pretty well also, and see just as excellent scaling from it.

Just need a BIOS that keeps the voltage locked at 1.212v, kicks the Power Target up to 115%, and then the real fun will start


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thanks. So glad I went with these. I bought them before I saw the 63C they were able to maintain. Actually I just went with the highest-boosting 780, which happened to be this one. Plus, with the exceptional performance of the ACX for only $10 more, how could anyone choose a different one? Well, I mean unless they're sold out now or something. But yeah, it's really great you had the will power to wait for the ACX one.
> 
> Still can't believe it's so close to Titan. Mine will be coming out of the computer today. Will miss it, but not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _is_ kind of a low-clocked Titan in that graph though, as many do 1202mhz perfectly fine with the BIOS flash, as did mine. So tack on another 15-16% performance for a good-clocking Titan, at 1202mhz, and those results will change. But like was stated, and as I hope is the case, the 780 will overclock pretty well also, and see just as excellent scaling from it.
> 
> Just need a BIOS that keeps the voltage locked at 1.212v, kicks the Power Target up to 115%, and then the real fun will start


Remember, those are the listed base clocks, not boosts.... the Titan there is likely boosting to ~1100mhz while the 780 ACX is probably hitting around 1170 there, I'd say is safe to assume.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I did, go look at the post again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those are right from the review.
> 
> Also, GTX 680's tended to oc a bit lower than 670's given equivalent cooling. The same seems true here of Titan vs 780's.
> I'd say losing by 0.8 fps (that's four-fifths of one frame per second) is winning already when you keep an extra $350 in your pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I didn't mention anything about money. If money is a concern, I can pick up two GTX 660TIs in SLI.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Remember, those are the listed base clocks, not boosts.... the Titan there is likely boosting to ~1100mhz while the 780 ACX is probably hitting around 1170 there, I'd say is safe to assume.


Oh, I see. When you said those clocks I thought you meant those were actually the ones each card was using during the test. My bad.

So...wondering if we'll see a 6950-situation here. Would be awesome if these could be unlocked into a 3GB Titan. Doubtful, but I wonder...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Those are both stock clocks. Techpowerup also has an oc-to-oc table stating base clocks, and the following data:
> 
> BF3 1920x1200 4x AA
> 
> OC EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX core: *1065 MHz* mem: *1855 MHz* 127.9 FPS
> OC GTX Titan core: *990 MHz* mem: *1780 MHz* 128.7 FPS
> 
> Now, this doesn't take custom BIOS files into account, but one would assume the cards would both continue clocking about the same percentage-wise higher, and the ACX is cooler/quieter. Not as good for SLI of course due to dumping air into the case.
> Yep, but oc vs. oc they match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . See above.
> It's a neweggbusiness promo... see H hot deals thread for details.




How is that a fair comparison if one is clocked higher than the other? I'd like to see clock for clock comparisons.

In other news I returned my two Titan's for two 780's. I was lucky to have both my cards still in 30 day return window. Being that my Titan water blocks fit the 780s it was a no brainer for me. If I had had to go through the hassle of selling my blocks at a loss to buy new ones I'd have stuck it out with the Titan's. At the end of the day I don't game or compete in benchmarks enough to justify the premium for Titans.


----------



## SolarNova

For those who replied to my post on page 5.

Im not planning on getting a 4khd/UHD TV an time soon, as they are to big atm (55"+) and to expensive.
in 2014/20155 however they should be more available and at different sizes and prices.

The 780 dosnt have HDMI 2.0 ofc, but it does have a DP and HDMi 1.4a, which from what i know can handle 3840x2160 at 60hz and ~53hz respectivly ..iirc.

People can already use NCP tweeks to downsample games from 4khd by lowering their refresh rate down to somthing like 53hz using HDMi 1.4a. 1.4a allows 120hz 1080p, lower the hz down to the 50's gives room for 4k resolutions.

And ofc at those resolutions 3gb VRAM just isnt enough.

So yea ..fingers x'd for 6gb versions for those of us crazy enough to go to extreme resolutions lol.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a fair comparison if one is clocked higher than the other? I'd like to see clock for clock comparisons.


Because the 780, just like in that link, tends to OC to a higher core than the Titan. Thus the delta is probably going to be there even with unlocked BIOS mods, as well. Remember those are the base clocks, not the actual gameplay boost ones.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Plus, with the exceptional performance of the ACX for only $10 more, how could anyone choose a different one?


SLI


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Because *the 780, just like in that link, tends to OC to a higher core than the Titan*. Thus the delta is probably going to be there even with unlocked BIOS mods, as well. Remember those are the base clocks, not the actual gameplay boost ones.


Yep, I think the fact that they come clocked higher out of the box will attest to that. We should see some pretty awesome overclocks relative to Titan's big 1202mhz wall (most of the time. There's always some that hit 1215mhz or 1228, but yeah, usually right around 1200).


----------



## NRD

Sign me up! Mine arrived about 30 mins ago, perfect timing too because I had just finished installing my new HX750 power supply







I'm new to Kepler so I have some research to do. I came from a zotac 560ti 448 that I just recently maxed an oc on to bench in heaven so I could compare my upgrade. I managed to score X1538 with 911/1823/1920, not bad I thought . . .



I couldn't be happier with my purchase, the card boosts right out of the box to 1097mhz! Doubles my previous score almost on the button as well. Thank science for overnight shipping, I couldn't have gone all weekend waiting for this baby.









Edit: Did someone say something about high clocks out of the box?









PS: Was worth every banana


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up! Mine arrived about 30 mins ago, perfect timing too because I had just finished installing my new HX750 power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to Kepler so I have some research to do. I came from a zotac 560ti 448 that I just recently maxed an oc on to bench in heaven so I could compare my upgrade. I managed to score X1538 with 911/1823/1920, not bad I thought . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier with my purchase, the card boosts right out of the box to 1097mhz! Doubles my previous score almost on the button as well. Thank science for overnight shipping, I couldn't have gone all weekend waiting for this baby.


AISC?


----------



## dph314

Awesome. What's the max stable OC?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I did, go look at the post again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those are right from the review.
> 
> Also, GTX 680's tended to oc a bit lower than 670's given equivalent cooling. The same seems true here of Titan vs 780's.
> I'd say losing by 0.8 fps (that's four-fifths of one frame per second) is winning already when you keep an extra $350 in your pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cooling doesn't come into play here. At no point should you be pushing your card outside the limits of any of the GTX 780 coolers or hitting the 95deg temp limit of the cards. Nobody does with the GTX Titan, not to mention you're using Boost 2.0 now and the temp/power target works differently.

Something none of you GTX 780 fellows seem to understand is the GTX Titans are terribly low AISC quality 60-75% and low binned chips compared to the GTX 680-670 and what you're used to. You guys have no idea how they will overclock and what the average overclock will be. Assuming the GTX 780 chips are worse than the GTX Titan chips which are already pretty terrible yet overclock around 25%-35% (average), they might overclock the same regardless of being lower quality chips or be slightly worse over average. Which is what I'd assume give or take some extra headroom for being a cut down chip.

Regardless saying they compete with GTX Titans is just silly because they are already clocked higher and are slower. And the important thing is if the GTX Titans only have a certain amount of headroom (around 25%-35%, 1150mhz is what most people hit) and if the GTX 780 has the same, then they don't have much headroom left at all.

They are beast cards but don't expect them to do things they won't be able to.

When someone gets a GTX 780 stable at 1150-1230mhz run some benchmarks and we will compare.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Very nice, NRD... can't wait to get my hands on one too, and for a modded BIOS to become available...







then we'll see some real candy I bet.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 1150mhz is what most people hit) and the GTX 780 has the same, then they don't have much headroom left at all.
> 
> When someone gets a GTX 780 stable at 1150-1230mhz run some benchmarks and we will compare.


Cooling and silence are nice things. They don't affect performance but they do affect usable performance for gaming. For benching, you're completely right (and depending on noise tolerance, gaming as well) about that.

As far as oc'ing... http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_sc_acx_review,26.html even a reviewer hits 1254 stable. We'll probably see higher with a modded bios, and reviewers tend to be on the low side sometimes.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thanks. So glad I went with these. I bought them before I saw the 63C they were able to maintain. Actually I just went with the highest-boosting 780, which happened to be this one. Plus, with the exceptional performance of the ACX for only $10 more, how could anyone choose a different one? Well, I mean unless they're sold out now or something. But yeah, it's really great you had the will power to wait for the ACX one.
> 
> Still can't believe it's so close to Titan. Mine will be coming out of the computer today. Will miss it, but not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That _is_ kind of a low-clocked Titan in that graph though, as many do 1202mhz perfectly fine with the BIOS flash, as did mine. So tack on another 15-16% performance for a good-clocking Titan, at 1202mhz, and those results will change. But like was stated, and as I hope is the case, the 780 will overclock pretty well also, and see just as excellent scaling from it.
> 
> Just need a BIOS that keeps the voltage locked at 1.212v, kicks the Power Target up to 115%, and then the real fun will start


Exact same price as the reference cards ($659) at the Canadian NewEgg and NCIX. Was definitely worth the wait IMO, especially since the Titan coolers supposedly get noisy as well.

I have a feeling I'm going to be buying another one and maybe some blocks these next few weeks.

I am a little worried about microstuttering though. After playing FPS' for most of my life (original CS anyone?) I've grown quite fond of noticing any (even miniscule) spike/lag/stutter... I know it'd drive me insane. Although I'm sure drivers have improved since the 4870X2 days so I'm considering trying out SLI this time around.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Exact same price as the reference cards ($659) at the Canadian NewEgg and NCIX. Was definitely worth the wait IMO, especially since the Titan coolers supposedly get noisy as well.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be buying another one and maybe some blocks these next few weeks.
> 
> I am a little worried about microstuttering though. After playing FPS' for most of my life (original CS anyone?) I've grown quite fond of noticing any (even miniscule) spike/lag/stutter... I know it'd drive me insane. Although I'm sure drivers have improved since the 4870X2 days so I'm considering trying out SLI this time around.


SLI is good, but it does have its little random issues still. Microstutter is minimal with it though as far as that goes.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Cooling and silence are nice things. They don't affect performance but they do affect usable performance for gaming. For benching, you're completely right (and depending on noise tolerance, gaming as well) about that.
> 
> As far as oc'ing... http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_sc_acx_review,26.html even a reviewer hits 1254 stable. We'll probably see higher with a modded bios, and reviewers tend to be on the low side sometimes.


That's one card.

Once you've got 100 members in this thread and they are all doing that then we will reach the conclusion that they are amazing overclockers. Until then we don't know.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 1150mhz is what most people hit) and the GTX 780 has the same, then they don't have much headroom left at all.
> 
> When someone gets a GTX 780 stable at 1150-1230mhz run some benchmarks and we will compare.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling and silence are nice things. They don't affect performance but they do affect usable performance for gaming. For benching, you're completely right (and depending on noise tolerance, gaming as well) about that.
> 
> As far as oc'ing... http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_sc_acx_review,26.html even a reviewer hits 1254 stable. We'll probably see higher with a modded bios, and reviewers tend to be on the low side sometimes.
Click to expand...

Cooling can get a few more mhz out of the card as well. When I spent some time in the Titan Owner's thread, many people gained a few mhz increments watercooling, even though temps were decent beforehand.

With these 780's seemingly a little bit better clockers, being at ~63C instead of the Titan's warmer average temp might help them even more.


----------



## Jedson3614

Yeah but i have credit with amazon to purchase it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That's one card.
> 
> Once you've got 100 members in this thread and they are all doing that then we will reach the conclusion that they are amazing overclockers. Until then we don't know.


Every review I've seen gets better clocks out of the 780 than the Titan. While not cemented, I'd say it's pretty solid at this point that the 780's will on average do the same in users' hands.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Are there any reviews of surround gaming with triple 1440p monitors. Do you guys think 3gb is enough for triple 1440p. With 780 sli


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> AISC?


Sorry not quite sure what you're asking thestache, I thought AISC had to do with quality ratings or something?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> AISC?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not quite sure what you're asking thestache, I thought AISC had to do with quality ratings or something?
Click to expand...

Open GPU-Z, right-click on the top border, and go to ASIC... And it'll give you a percentage. Might not be an updated GPU-Z out yet that can read it, unless it works just as well as with Titan since it's still GK110, I don't know.


----------



## NRD

AISC quality reads 70.1% from GPU-Z 0.7.1


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> AISC quality reads 70.1% from GPU-Z 0.7.1


That's about what most Titans are I think. Mine was 71 I believe.

What's the max stable overclock you've hit so far?


----------



## NRD

I haven't even tried to overclock it yet, like I said earlier I'm new to Kepler so I really have no idea what I'm doing but I have a rough idea. I just max all the sliders is that it? lol


----------



## kx11

do you guys think Inno3d HelculeZ 3000 is worth it ??

should i buy it or should i buy EVGA SC ACX ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Where are the benches!!!*







......................................... Hehehe







.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I haven't even tried to overclock it yet, like I said earlier I'm new to Kepler so I really have no idea what I'm doing but I have a rough idea. I just max all the sliders is that it? lol


No, no that would be a bad idea









You may want to start slow, but basically, your offset will be added to the Boost clock under a heavy load. You might see the Base clock until usage gets up over ~60% or so. During a benchmark run you'll see full Boost speed though, until it throttles. Throttling is normal, and will most likely happen quite often, _definitely_ will in 3dMark11 since that first graphics test pulls a ton of power. That'll change once the modded BIOSs start popping up though, so for now don't worry too much about it.

Fan speed will also cause throttling sooner too, if these are anything like Titan. The fan speed at 100% actually added 3% to the Power Target for me, so when benching, try to set up the fan profile in Precision so that it's not higher than it needs to be to keep the card under 80C (which should be the temp that you'll get throttling at).

Just have to more or less read a few reviews, listen to what people are saying, and most importantly, play around with things. You can't hurt the card, no matter what you do. Since the voltage is locked really low, there's not really much chance of danger here. Once the card gets too hot it'll downclock, so you can't hurt it that way either.

Basically, play around with things, take note of what does what and how things react, and you'll be a pro-tweaker in no time







Plus there will be a bunch of owners in this thread that'll be willing to help anytime you need it. Welcome to Kepler


----------



## kx11

looks like every 780 was sold at amazon.com


----------



## NRD

After a bit of messing around a bit the highest I could get my EVGA SC was 1202Mhz on the core. I haven't touched the memory yet.



Question for the wise minds of OCN: Does it matter that I'm using the latest Afterburner and not the EVGA OC tool? I've just grown accustomed to Afterburner.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> After a bit of messing around a bit the highest I could get my EVGA SC was 1202Mhz on the core. I haven't touched the memory yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for the wise minds of OCN: Does it matter that I'm using the latest Afterburner and not the EVGA OC tool? I've just grown accustomed to Afterburner.


Lol. Same clocks as the Titan. Irony. Yet also a strange coincidence.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Just curious: When will we see people soldering the missing RAM modules to the 780?
Would be wicked if someone would manage to upgrade the RAM!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Just curious: When will we see people soldering the missing RAM modules to the 780?
> Would be wicked if someone would manage to upgrade the RAM!


Hmph, i'd flash the Titan bios then do that if i had the


----------



## Galaxy

In case any of you guys are having trouble finding 780s in stock today, we've still got some at the Galaxy online store:

http://store.galaxytechus.com/GeForce-GTX-780-3-GB-GDDR5-PCI-Express-30-DVIDVIDPHDMI-SLI-Ready-Graphics-Card-br-br-FREE-T-SHIRT-WITH-PURCHASE_p_67.html

We're trying our best to keep up and get stock out as quickly as possible. We even gave away our review samples yesterday at the TigerDirect in Dallas.

By the way, if any of you happen to live in the Dallas Ft. Worth area, the TigerDirect by the Galleria actually has cards in stock on the shelf. Me and the sales team drove them over ourselves so you can walk in, pick one up right now and take it home today if you're nearby.

Just FYI.


----------



## NRD

Sweet that meager overclock attempt would land me 189th on Hwbot if it would only recognize a 780









First world problems . . .

Okay BF3 time


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Sweet that meager overclock attempt would land me 189th on Hwbot if it would only recognize a 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems . . .
> 
> Okay BF3 time


2304 Banana cores on a 22" LCD


----------



## Bajawah

Any news on a MSI Lightening version coming out?

Dream setup is SLI MSI Lightenings 6GB.

But that isn't happening...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Any news on a MSI Lightening version coming out?
> 
> Dream setup is SLI MSI Lightenings 6GB.
> 
> But that isn't happening...


Rumors are 2 weeks for Custom PCB's since they have to go through Nvidia's Greenlight.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Any news on a MSI Lightening version coming out?
> 
> Dream setup is SLI MSI Lightenings 6GB.
> 
> But that isn't happening...


i bet within 3 weeks it'll be announced


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i bet within 3 weeks it'll be announced


6GB No. Evga Jacob said 6GB is currently reserved for TITAN.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 2304 Banana cores on a 22" LCD


24" here


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 24" here


Thats more like it. Now show us your 2304 banana cores!


----------



## dph314

Mine arrived. Now if I could just get out of work. 20 more minutes









Yeah I'm sure they'll keep the 6GBs for Titan, to at least somewhat try to justify the price.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Mine arrived. Now if I could just get out of work. 20 more minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm sure they'll keep the 6GBs for Titan, to at least somewhat try to justify the price.


Just checked mine. Delivered as well.

Ironically i get out of work at 3pm EST as well.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 6GB No. Evga Jacob said 6GB is currently reserved for TITAN.


So Nvidia is saying "you can change everything about the card but don't you dare touch memory?"

while possible, I find that odd.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> So Nvidia is saying "you can change everything about the card but don't you dare touch memory?"
> 
> while possible, I find that odd.


No. They have the voltage locked at a +.38MV as well.

All they can change is the VRMS and the pcb color, fans etc.

IE: 1.187 V is the max.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Mine arrived. Now if I could just get out of work. 20 more minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm sure they'll keep the 6GBs for Titan, to at least somewhat try to justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked mine. Delivered as well.
> 
> Ironically i get out of work at 3pm EST as well.
Click to expand...

Nice. I may try to sneak out a few minutes early...









Yeah I'm only a couple hours north of you, in Buffalo. FedEx must have us at similar points in the route


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice. I may try to sneak out a few minutes early...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm only a couple hours north of you, in Buffalo. FedEx must have us at similar points in the route


I sneak out at 2:46 every day. I take Public transportation since theres so many bridges in Pittsburgh driving and parking is a mess. Thus i get to leave early to make my train.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 2304 Banana cores on a 22" LCD


I know right? Well I'm looking to upgrade to one of those lightboost monitors that I can do the 2D hack. It would have been easier if I didn't have to shell out so many bananas, but such is life. It's very nice to see a benchmark more than double with a card upgrade


----------



## Regent Square

Can someone who bought an EVGA GTX 780 standart edition confirm what the card is in: a plastic or in a foam plus antistatic bag.

Thanks.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I have hard time believing the EK Titan block won't fit the GTX 780.

Did anyone contacted EK_Tiborr?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I might just leave work early for this. Thought it'd definitely be next week before I got it. Little did I know, Tiger Direct's got a warehouse in Georgia.


----------



## MerkageTurk

i will be buying gtx 780 as i returned my 680 ahhahahhaha


----------



## NRD

So can anyone tell me if there is any advantage to using Precision over Afterburner?


----------



## kx11

according to many experts Precision seems more accurate


----------



## ZnJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Can someone who bought an EVGA GTX 780 standart edition confirm what the card is in: a plastic or in a foam plus antistatic bag.
> 
> Thanks.


I just got the SC edition, its on a plastic case without antistatic bag -- I would think the non SC is using the same packaging.


----------



## Seid Dark

Right now looking at the prices difference between Gainward 780 and EVGA 780 ACX SC is 75€ (100$). Both have 3 year warranty. Is ACX cooler worth 75€ premium? Alatar and couple of other Titan owners claim that the reference cooler is fine for maximum overclocks on air, even using modded bios. Unfortunately I'm quite poor so I'm looking for the most price/perf 780.


----------



## Robilar

Just picked up the Gigabyte version. Slight stock overclock on core. Wanted the reference cooler as I am using a MATX Case and want the air to exhaust out the rear.

Now if I can just figure out what mouse to get for FPS gaming...

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01192_zps66197c0d.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01193_zps07378453.jpg.html


----------



## dph314

Benches anyone?


----------



## SolarNova

Would appreciate any1 who could measure VRAM usuage in a game like Crysis 3 completly maxed (AA also) at any resolution so long as the total Pixels is close to 8.3million.

So somthing like
3x 1440p, or
3x 1200p, or better yet
2560 by 1080 x 3 (21:9 Ultra Widescreen).

Bassicaly i need to know if 3gb of VRAM could handle UHD/4kHD.


----------



## Jingiko

So I placed my order late last night at 2:30AM EST and my order is still in "Packaging" so I called up NewEgg since I have shoprunner 2day shipping.

And they told me that they had 75 Vanilla EVGA cards when they launched just thought Id share with you guys.
I didnt ask how many EVGA ACX versions they originally started with but yeah I SHOULD be getting mine on Tuesday which is fine by me


----------



## xarot

So what should I use to test max clocks as stability testing to call it stable? I mostly use The Witcher 2 (quicksave) to hit maximum temps. Yes I know, daily gaming, but let's say I'd like to say here something like...I'm stable at .

A quick test, ASUS 780 reference @ 1175, PT 106 %, temp 94 C. Passed 3DMark11.

Why would I *NOT* set the temp target as high as possible?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> So what should I use to test max clocks as stability testing to call it stable? I mostly use The Witcher 2 (quicksave) to hit maximum temps. Yes I know, daily gaming, but let's say I'd like to say here something like...I'm stable at .
> 
> A quick test, ASUS 780 reference @ 1175, PT 106 %, temp 94 C. Passed 3DMark11.
> 
> Why would I *NOT* set the temp target as high as possible?


test overclock stability with Crysis / Far Cry 3


----------



## NABBO

1175mhz no overvolt is great


----------



## Shiftstealth

So after overclocking a *bit* I've found so far that i can get to 1228Mhz Core and 6800 Memory. Still working on the core.

Edit: ASIC 83%


----------



## plasmeh

Just got my hands on the EVGA GTX 780 today from Newegg (gotta love their overnight shipping from NJ to NY for free!)

It is such a gorgeous card... makes me drool. I slapped it in my LANbox - fits like a glove.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pLasmeh/media/IMG_6918_zpsa9df8530.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pLasmeh/media/IMG_6920_zpse97a0584.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pLasmeh/media/IMG_6928_zps8e6d3bcb.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pLasmeh/media/IMG_6931_zps72175eb9.jpg.html


----------



## zinfinion

71.2 ASIC, stable at 1189 core/3465 memory in Heaven. Not stable at those clocks in Last Light.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So after overclocking a *bit* I've found so far that i can get to *1228Mhz Core and 6800 Memory*. Still working on the core.
> 
> Edit: ASIC 83%


1.162mv? game stable?

I have some curiosity
I want to know how many fps can do a 780 heavily overclocked (like 1200MHz +),
with:

1 Adrenaline Crysis 2 2560x1440 maxed + msaa4x (3 test)

2 Metro 2033 2560x1440, very high, DOF disable, AA disable, Phsyx disable

for now, I'm interested in these results.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 1.162mv? game stable?
> 
> I have some curiosity
> I want to know how many fps can do a 780 heavily overclocked (like 1200MHz +),
> with:
> 
> 1 Adrenaline Crysis 2 2560x1440 maxed + msaa4x (3 test)
> 
> 2 Metro 2033 2560x1440, very high, DOF disable, AA disable, Phsyx disable
> 
> for now, I'm interested in these results.


While i have the resolution i do not have the games. I have crysis 3 though.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> While i have the resolution i do not have the games. I have crysis 3 though.


you can do the benchmark bioshock infinite? 2560x1440 + maxed + dof alternative?

you have this game?


----------



## NABBO

also

benchmark Metro Last Light , maxed , SSAA disable, phsyx disable.

1920x1080 and 2560x1440

edit:

Tomb Raider Maxed + FXAA + TressFX

1920x1080 and 2560x1440


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So after overclocking a *bit* I've found so far that i can get to 1228Mhz Core and 6800 Memory. Still working on the core.
> 
> Edit: ASIC 83%


Nice one. You could probably get it even higher when custom bioses start to be available. Your ASIC seems to be higher than what most Titan cards have.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Nice one. You could probably get it even higher when custom bioses start to be available. Your ASIC seems to be higher than what most Titan cards have.


I was thinking the same thing.

I do not have Metro Last Light. Let me download 2033. Might take 20 minutes.



Note that it boosts up to 1228Mhz.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I do not have Metro Last Light. Let me download 2033. Might take 20 minutes.


OK!!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

My finger slipped on the purchase button.


----------



## NABBO

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=titannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxauma.jpg

this is my Titan @ 1215/7400mhz

what do you do with a 780 super overclocked?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> OK!!!


I'm at 33% is there a built in benchmark?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> is there a built in benchmark?


yes


----------



## xarot

Any good? Still on my 990X. Awesome chip though - better clocker than my 3960X (which is down at the moment).











i7-990X @ 4840
Corsair Dominator-GT 1866 6x2 GB 1866 MHz CL7-8-7
Asus Rampage III Black Edition
ASUS GTX 780 SLI @ 1180 MHz (core)


----------



## zinfinion

Hmm, looks like 1163 or 1176 is max stable in Last Light. 3500 memory.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=titannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxauma.jpg
> 
> this is my Titan @ 1215/7400mhz
> 
> what do you do with a 780 super overclocked?


Crap first time running it so i lost the benchmark it was around 71-72 FPS.

Note im only on a 3770k


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys please post your Valley Scores in the Valley Thread down in my sig, we are waiting for GTX 780 owners.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys please post your Valley Scores in the Valley Thread down in my sig, we are waiting for GTX 780 owners.


Mine came to 71.7 I saved it but it didn't save idk.


----------



## dph314

Jeez. The new Precision has a ton of new monitoring options in it, don't even know what half of them are. Results coming soon, just got everything installed.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Some of the new monitoring items show you wish part of the card is causing it to "throttle" it will show as a 1 for active and a 0 for inactive.


----------



## xarot

Metro: LL SLI

i7-990X @ 4.4
Corsair Dominator-GT 1866 6x2 GB CL7-8-7 1866 MHz
ASUS GTX 780 @ 1170



Looks smooth as butter when comparing to 580 SLI on this same setup.


----------



## Flisker

Been over 24 hours now and my Saturday delivery hasn't been dispatched yet. I'm hoping it gets dispatched any minute now :/


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

ACX is in stock at Newegg for those looking, won't last long though http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> Been over 24 hours now and my Saturday delivery hasn't been dispatched yet. I'm hoping it gets dispatched any minute now :/


we all going to receive our cards next week for sure. I was having a big hop to get my card this weekend but no luck yet. last time I checked it was 1000 miles from me now.

track distance but any ways i have to put my RiG Down i just sold one of my 670







now and I do have one left.


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> Been over 24 hours now and my Saturday delivery hasn't been dispatched yet. I'm hoping it gets dispatched any minute now :/


Ah the UK shops and postal system certainly like to drag their collective heels!









I ordered my 2 780s from dabs the minute they were available yesterday but dabs had to wait over 24 hours to phone me for a security check. I won't get them now until mid next week but I'm complaining about nothing since I don't have a motherboard to plug them into yet (waiting patiently for Haswell).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> ACX is in stock at Newegg for those looking, won't last long though http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


out of stock already LOL. dang dang


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Metro: LL SLI
> 
> i7-990X @ 4.4
> Corsair Dominator-GT 1866 6x2 GB CL7-8-7 1866 MHz
> ASUS GTX 780 @ 1170
> 
> 
> 
> Looks smooth as butter when comparing to 580 SLI on this same setup.


+100 MHz on CPU and avg 101.00 FPS


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Metro: LL SLI
> 
> i7-990X @ 4.4
> Corsair Dominator-GT 1866 6x2 GB CL7-8-7 1866 MHz
> ASUS GTX 780 @ 1170
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks smooth as butter when comparing to 580 SLI on this same setup.


Hey xarot welcome to our Thread and don't forget to fill out the form i think you will be the first. Nice to see that you are very with your purchased.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Woot, got my acx ordered for 617 after coupon.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Woot, got my acx ordered for 617 after coupon.


what coupon? gime gime gime i want a discount too


----------



## zinfinion

Filled out the form: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ex3hh/

I've yet to find where my memory OC becomes unstable, lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> +100 MHz on CPU and avg 101.00 FPS


This ASUS GTX 780 @ *1170* is a stock clock or you did OC it ?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Just got mine and installed it. Please ignore the horrendous tubing flopped in front of the card. I'm waiting for the Titan water blocks to come out before integrating it into the loop.

Got a second 780 coming but it got held up. It'll get here sometime next week.




EDIT: My 780 seems to go all the way to 1200 but not a mhz over. Oh well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Filled out the form: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ex3hh/
> 
> I've yet to find where my memory OC becomes unstable, lol.


Welcome







Form accepted. don't go too crazy play nice with her and she will give you back


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Just got mine and installed it. Please ignore the horrendous tubing flopped in front of the card. I'm waiting for the Titan water blocks to come out before integrating it into the loop.
> 
> Got a second 780 coming but it got held up. It'll get here sometime next week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me want mine now . welcome. don't forget to fill the form.

780 Owner's Form


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we all going to receive our cards next week for sure. I was having a big hop to get my card this weekend but no luck yet. last time I checked it was 1000 miles from me now.
> 
> track distance but any ways i have to put my RiG Down i just sold one of my 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now and I do have one left.


This is where mine is...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> Ah the UK shops and postal system certainly like to drag their collective heels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my 2 780s from dabs the minute they were available yesterday but dabs had to wait over 24 hours to phone me for a security check. I won't get them now until mid next week but I'm complaining about nothing since I don't have a motherboard to plug them into yet (waiting patiently for Haswell).


Ordered mine from Overclockers and selected Saturday delivery (£16!!) but still nothing. I'm probably going to complain tomorrow if I don't see it's been shipped when I wake up. I just want to get my grubby hands all over that card already!!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Me want mine now . welcome. don't forget to fill the form.
> 
> 780 Owner's Form


Already done. I filled it out as "air" but I'm going with a EK water block as soon as it gets released. Two in fact.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Already done. I filled it out as "air" but I'm going with a EK water block as soon as it gets released. Two in fact.


Syan48306 : you must have GPU-Z validation sorry. fill the form again


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Syan48306 : you must have GPU-Z validation sorry. fill the form again


I did.... >.>

Oh haha you don't like just the code?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Benches anyone?


I'll be your huckleberry!


----------



## ASUSfreak

1 day out and already 29 pages long









Must be one heck of a card!

But I think I'll go for the 670's SLi if my ASUS 2560x1440p arrives...

I would go 780 for sure if I didn't buy a monitor







(and an Audi A6 3.0 TDi







)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This ASUS GTX 780 @ *1170* is a stock clock or you did OC it ?


OC + 170 (screenshots from EVGA Precision from previous pages).


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey xarot welcome to our Thread and don't forget to fill out the form i think you will be the first. Nice to see that you are very with your purchased.


Thanks, filled the form. Twice for SLI cards. Did I get it right?


----------



## zinfinion

*Old and busted:*










*New hotness:*










I stuck with Heaven 3.0 to get a somewhat accurate comparison. Obviously different drivers were used since the 670's result is almost a year old now.


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Contacted EK to verify compatibility before I spent $130.00 + on the XXL titan water block and they said no, titan water blocks will not work with the 780. Here is there response:
> 
> " Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting EK Support.
> 
> We are sorry, but GTX Titan is not compatible with GTX780.
> We will have waterblock compatible with the GTX 780 video card in the near future.
> 
> If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Kind regards Peter Šajn "
> 
> Props to EK for great support so far, they have responded within a day to any issues or questions I have had.


Looking at the comparison image of a Titan and a 780 (courtesy of videocardz.com), and a photograph of the back of the EK Titan XXL waterblock (see http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc-titan-xxl-edition-incl-backplate.html) I can't see how the EK Titan XXL waterblock won't fit a GTX 780.



I hope I'm correct about this as I've just ordered 2 EK Titan XXL waterblocks for my 2 incoming GTX 780s.


----------



## Valkayria

Screw it! I'm buying one. I was gonna wait and see if MSI released any lightnings or TwinFrozr's, but I'm inpatient.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> Looking at the comparison image of a Titan and a 780 (courtesy of videocardz.com), and a photograph of the back of the EK Titan XXL waterblock (see http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc-titan-xxl-edition-incl-backplate.html) I can't see how the EK Titan XXL waterblock won't fit a GTX 780.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm correct about this as I've just ordered 2 EK Titan XXL waterblocks for my 2 incoming GTX 780s.


But that thing has a "GTX TITAN" label on it...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> But that thing has a "GTX TITAN" label on it...


IKR. I'm waiting for the 780 EVGA backplates to show up. Don't want mismatched names.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> 1 day out and already 29 pages long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be one heck of a card!
> 
> But I think I'll go for the 670's SLi if my ASUS 2560x1440p arrives...
> 
> I would go 780 for sure if I didn't buy a monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and an Audi A6 3.0 TDi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


keep coming we are hot and ready to go


----------



## SuprUsrStan

It appears I can only sustain a +120 on the core coming out with a 1228 Mhz core speed. Any higher and Heaven crashes.

Temps don't peak much past 60C with the blower at 100%. I guess even on water, 1228 mhz is the max core speed I can expect. Maybe even lower under SLI.









Not great, not bad I guess.

EDIT: ASIC 75%


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I like you guys's club!







Funny how when new hardware comes out I get all excited even though I'm not getting any. Then again, my 580 in my folding rig could do with an upgrade...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I like you guys's club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how when new hardware comes out I get all excited even though I'm not getting any. Then again, my 580 in my folding rig could do with an upgrade...


here is your answer


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Ugh. There's absolutely no reason for people to desire low ASIC cards. It's not like you can put more volts into a leaky card unless you hard mod it for more volts.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I like you guys's club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how when new hardware comes out I get all excited even though I'm not getting any. Then again, my 580 in my folding rig could do with an upgrade...


I'm excited for these guys too, GTX 780 is a beast of a card!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> It appears I can only sustain a +120 on the core coming out with a 1228 Mhz core speed. Any higher and Heaven crashes.
> 
> Temps don't peak much past 60C with the blower at 100%. I guess even on water, 1228 mhz is the max core speed I can expect. Maybe even lower under SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not great, not bad I guess.
> 
> EDIT: ASIC 75%


Good bit higher than my Titans which will only do 1163MHz in SLI. Still tons of performance...


----------



## Tonza

Can any of the owners run Valley benchmark on the extreme preset, and post screenshot (overclocked). Wanna compare it to my 7950CF, thinking to get EVGA ACX model to replace these, and later on buy second one for SLI.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody here needing help with installing an EK block onto their 780 might wanna check out the video installation guide in my sig. Should be helpful!


----------



## SolarNova

OP.

You should get every1 to also suply their ASIC value to join the offical list. That way we can all get an idea of if certain suppliers are binning their OC'd versions higher or not.

So say for example we get Asus, EVGA, And Gigabyte OC models that people buy, and we find on average that Asus have higher ASIC values, it lets every1 know that those Asus cards 'may' clock higher.


----------



## GoldenTiger

For those asking, I used the newegg business code for the discount.


----------



## zinfinion

Hmmm, looks like I am definitely stuck at 1163 stable in games. I can get it stable at 1189 in Heaven, but not crashing while playing is kind of a nice thing.

~50% upgrade over the 670 is nice, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anybody here needing help with installing an EK block onto their 780 might wanna check out the video installation guide in my sig. Should be helpful!


+1

What's a good mem OC to start with. I did a +500 to start and it looks stable enough. That's a total of 7ghz.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Hmmm, looks like I am definitely stuck at 1163 stable in games. I can get it stable at 1189 in Heaven, but not crashing while playing is kind of a nice thing.
> 
> ~50% upgrade over the 670 is nice, so I'm not complaining.


You know, it's interesting. I'm fine at 1.2v @ 1228 but if I drop the fan back to a normal profile, and once voltages drop below 1.2 to 1.175, it becomes unstable even at 1200mhz.









I suppose water's never going to hit that 80C point but gosh it's annoying.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My Titans used to do +700MHz just fine but lately they've dropped off to about +550Mhz stable. That's still plenty fast though and anything over that is gravy IMO...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My Titans used to do +700MHz just fine but lately they've dropped off to about +550Mhz stable. That's still plenty fast though and anything over that is gravy IMO...












Pushed it a bit hard there eh?

EDIT: What's stable for you? Heaven Stable?


----------



## xarot

My ASICs are:

78,1 %
72,9 %


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Can any of the owners run Valley benchmark on the extreme preset, and post screenshot (overclocked). Wanna compare it to my 7950CF, thinking to get EVGA ACX model to replace these, and later on buy second one for SLI.




1163 core / 7114 memory (Ignore the odd GPU model, that is a crazy way to report having two different cards.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You know, it's interesting. I'm fine at 1.2v @ 1228 but if I drop the fan back to a normal profile, and once voltages drop below 1.2 to 1.175, it becomes unstable even at 1200mhz.


Details please! Max I get is 1.187v. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Uzanar

Hey owners! Picking up this card very soon and I'm just wondering if 90c is safe to run the card at at all times (Not 24/7 but when gaming) and if it's locked at 1.175V like all Kepler-cards though it can be unlocked to reach 1.2V after a warning?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushed it a bit hard there eh?
> 
> EDIT: *What's stable for you? Heaven Stable?*


Pretty much. I don't overclock at all for gaming as there is no need. Stability for me means being able to finish the run and get a score...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 1163 core / 7114 memory (Ignore the odd GPU model, that is a crazy way to report having two different cards.)
> Details please! Max I get is 1.187v. Am I missing something here?


Did you make sure you click voltage in Precision X and slide it all the way to +38mv?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey owners! Picking up this card very soon and I'm just wondering if 90c is safe to run the card at at all times (Not 24/7 but when gaming) and if it's locked at 1.175V like all Kepler-cards though it can be unlocked to reach 1.2V after a warning?


It wont go above 80C. Don't worry about it. You can't go above 1.2v


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Did you make sure you click voltage in Precision X and slide it all the way to +38mv?


Yup, it is +38mv.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You may need an unlocked bios...


----------



## FlyingSolo

I should be joining you guys hopefully next month. Just put my gtx 670 4gb on ebay


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yup, it is +38mv.


Are bumping into the 106% power target?

Looks like a +500 on memory only gives 2-3 fps on heaven. The 780 is probably not as memory bandwidth starved as the Titan?


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> It wont go above 80C. Don't worry about it. You can't go above 1.2v


It will if you set it to go to 90c









What I mean is if it's safe to set the temp-target to 90c in order to get the extra performance?

I saw Linus (LinusTechTips on Youtube) playing at 90c when he benchmarked Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon and I respect his knowledge but I'm still kind of intimidated about 90c...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Is there any big difference between the gtx 780 sc vs the acx version. I really like the titan cooler one better


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Anyone noticing the throttling that some of the titans had issues with? Downclocking while within temp and power targets?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> It will if you set it to go to 90c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is if it's safe to set the temp-target to 90c in order to get the extra performance?
> 
> I saw Linus (LinusTechTips on Youtube) playing at 90c when he benchmarked Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon and I respect his knowledge but I'm still kind of intimidated about 90c...


On heaven, I maxed out 106% and 95C targets. Default fan profile wont allow it to go above 82C. Max fan speeds drops it down to 65C.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 1163 core / 7114 memory (Ignore the odd GPU model, that is a crazy way to report having two different cards.)
> Details please! Max I get is 1.187v. Am I missing something here?


Thanks!, pretty nice results, but single 780 would be pretty huge downgrade at the moment, SLI would be indeed viable upgrade (gaming on 1440p). Low voltage 1100/1500 gaming clocks run.


----------



## dph314

This sucks. Not sure what caused it, but I'm reinstalling the drivers now. Did it the first time and couldn't get anything to run. 3dMark11, Heaven, Metro bench...nothing would open. Couldn't even use Windows' ''General'' section to restart in safe mode. Everything is just...weird.

Ok...reinstalled the drivers, still happening. So it might not be the drivers but who knows. I'm overdue for a clean Windows install, so I guess this is what I get for not sticking to my schedule







Trying Refresh first, and if that doesn't work, it's time for Reset.

Some of you guys might be getting anxious waiting for yours to come in, but trust me...It's even worse HAVING them and not being able to use them









Kind of ironic that I paid for overnight shipping, yet by the time I'm actually ready to use them it'll be late into tomorrow because I have to work during the day. I guess getting started on the Windows install today helps either way though.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Hmmm, looks like I am definitely stuck at 1163 stable in games. I can get it stable at 1189 in Heaven, but not crashing while playing is kind of a nice thing.
> 
> ~50% upgrade over the 670 is nice, so I'm not complaining.


Well at least we know now that SC ACX cards are not binned in any way


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I did a fresh Win8 install before installing my Titans but I was also coming from 7970's...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You may need an unlocked bios...


I'm fairly certain none are out yet, which makes Syan's 1.2v all the weirder...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Are bumping into the 106% power target?


Nope. I usually only hit 104%. The few times I have hit when I had my core clock higher, nothing interesting happened. No throttling or anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Anyone noticing the throttling that some of the titans had issues with? Downclocking while within temp and power targets?


None whatsoever. Mine goes straight to 1163 and stays there. Even when I hit the power target, nothing happens.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm fairly certain none are out yet, which makes Syan's 1.2v all the weirder...
> Nope. I usually only hit 104%. The few times I have hit when I had my core clock higher, nothing interesting happened. No throttling or anything.
> None whatsoever. Mine goes straight to 1163 and stays there. Even when I hit the power target, nothing happens.


I never hit power target. I'm always a 101-102% max in valley and heaven. Precision says I'm hitting voltage OC limit

EDIT: you did try setting the fan to 100% right?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No throttling or anything.
> None whatsoever. Mine goes straight to 1163 and stays there. Even when I hit the power target, nothing happens.


Awesome news! Hopefully my EVGAs behave the same...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty much. I don't overclock at all for gaming as there is no need. Stability for me means being able to finish the run and get a score...


That's called a suicide run, not stability







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yup, it is +38mv.


you have a trolled power target. my 670 was top 1254 when first both it. now with a unlock bios it can hit 1358 easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You may need an unlocked bios...


This. and it will not going to take that long i do have a good feeling about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Is there any big difference between the gtx 780 sc vs the acx version. I really like the titan cooler one better


the EVGA ACX SC 967Mhz is a OC factory with the new cooling system on it. the other ACX is 863Mhz Base Clock
Source
EVGA Source also I have all the link in the front page.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm fairly certain none are out yet, which makes Syan's 1.2v all the weirder...
> Nope. I usually only hit 104%. The few times I have hit when I had my core clock higher, nothing interesting happened. No throttling or anything.
> None whatsoever. Mine goes straight to 1163 and stays there. Even when I hit the power target, nothing happens.


Power target still holding you up. soon it will be broken to unlock just wait few more days till the nail the bios MoD.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Thanks!, pretty nice results, but single 780 would be pretty huge downgrade at the moment, SLI would be indeed viable upgrade (gaming on 1440p). Low voltage 1100/1500 gaming clocks run.


I respectively disagree. It really wont be a "huge downgrade" if you look, maxed on valley benchmark on a single 780 gets you this.


Max settings windowed 1080p

Coupled with the fact that your gaming experience with multiple 7970 is often subpar to fraps FPS counts due to runt frames and dropped frames. Your experience with a single 780 might actually be better. Just look at how the actual perceived frames on the CF 7970 is on Battlefield 3. Notice the "perceived" fps almost half of the reported? the difference is HUGE



http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-14.html


----------



## ttnuagmada

Is anyone else having a problem with their card skipping the 2nd to last voltage step? mine goes from 1.175 to 1.2v and skips 1.187. This is giving me a headache. Example: the card will dial back a tad as I approach the TDP cap, but instead of dropping down to 1.187, it will skip all the way down to 1.175 and make Heaven crash, even though the core only drops a few MHZ.

I can't even force it with Kboost, it just treats +13 and +25mv both as 1.175v. I am using EVGA precision instead of Afterburner (i'm more familiar with it from use with my Titan) but I wouldn't imagine that this is the issue.

I have the MSI version.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you have a trolled power target. my 670 was top 1254 when first both it. now with a unlock bios it can hit 1358 easy.
> This. and it will not going to take that long i do have a good feeling about it.
> the EVGA ACX SC 967Mhz is a OC factory with the new cooling system on it. the other ACX is 863Mhz Base Clock
> Source
> EVGA Source also I have all the link in the front page.
> Power target still holding you up. soon it will be broken to unlock just wait few more days till the nail the bios MoD.


Can't wait for an unlocked BIOS to hit, hopefully by the time my ACX SC 780 arrives....







.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with their card skipping the 2nd to last voltage step? mine goes from 1.175 to 1.2v and skips 1.187. This is giving me a headache. Example: the card will dial back a tad as I approach the TDP cap, but instead of dropping down to 1.187, it will skip all the way down to 1.175 and make Heaven crash, even though the core only drops a few MHZ.
> 
> I can't even force it with Kboost, it just treats +13 and +25mv both as 1.175v. I am using EVGA precision instead of Afterburner (i'm more familiar with it from use with my Titan) but I wouldn't imagine that this is the issue.
> 
> I have the MSI version.


That might explain why I'm fine with 1.2v @ 1215 Mhz but then it crashes at 1.75 @ 1202. Dunno, I never saw the 1.187v


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Is there any big difference between the gtx 780 sc vs the acx version. I really like the titan cooler one better


The one thing I noticed on it is, there is a faceplate on the pcb to stiffin it, like a backplate but instead is between the sink and pcb.
which reminds me I need to order a backplate.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I did a fresh Win8 install before installing my Titans but I was also coming from 7970's...


Yeah I haven't done one in a while. Hope it helps. The Titan was working fine, so it's either a bad coincidence or the drivers, 320.18, conflicting with something.

Not all of the start-up programs loaded up, then none of my games/programs would open except for a few, then when I went into the Windows 8 settings and clicked on the General section, it would just hang and not do anything until I hit the Windows key to get back to the tiles and then the desktop, restarting takes like 10 minutes because it hangs on the "Restarting..." screen for so long... It's just a mess, out of no where. Haven't downloaded or installed anything in days, and it's been fine up until I got the cards in and the drivers installed.

Could this be like a transplant type of situation? Is it possible the computer is rejecting the new cards?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you have a trolled power target. my 670 was top 1254 when first both it. now with a unlock bios it can hit 1358 easy. Power target still holding you up. soon it will be broken to unlock just wait few more days till the nail the bios MoD.


Interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I never hit power target. I'm always a 101-102% max in valley and heaven. Precision says I'm hitting voltage OC limit
> EDIT: you did try setting the fan to 100% right?


I'm voltage limited from start to finish. And yeah, I tried 100% fan, no difference. Here's the run I recorded before that:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with their card skipping the 2nd to last voltage step? mine goes from 1.175 to 1.2v and skips 1.187. This is giving me a headache. Example: the card will dial back a tad as I approach the TDP cap, but instead of dropping down to 1.187, it will skip all the way down to 1.175 and make Heaven crash, even though the core only drops a few MHZ.


Intrigue. Sounds like there is some wonkiness with voltage on the 780s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Can't wait for an unlocked BIOS to hit, hopefully by the time my ACX SC 780 arrives....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yuuuuup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> The one thing I noticed on it is, there is a faceplate on the pcb to stiffin it, like a backplate but instead is between the sink and pcb.
> which reminds me I need to order a backplate.


The inner plate is nice. No droop at all. I'm quite impressed by the whole ACX package. Puts all my prior twin blowers to shame. Too bad about my aversion to case windows, lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Can anyone that knows little or ANYTHING about benchmarking post reasonable benchmarks? 388 posts and still nothing...









I see people running custom resolutions 2560 * 1427







(windowed mode). Then even the people that try to complete a benchmark "the right way" end up cutting a tiny tiny piece of their screen and posting it. That does not tell anyone anything about your GPU, all we see is a score, please post a screenshot, not a cropped-shot.

I am starting to loose faith in the people buying the 780 LOL







...... Well at least I see *Mr Karlitos* pulled the trigger on one







.... i know he's going to put that card to test (the proper way). Unlike some stone heads... (-__-)"


----------



## ttnuagmada

Here is my out-of-the-box Heaven run

1920x1080, Fullscreen, 8x Anti-Aliasing
Ultra Quality
Extreme Tessellation

I'm stll trying to see what I can do with an OC, Trying to get it as close to the TDP cap as I can without throttling.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> On heaven, I maxed out 106% and 95C targets. Default fan profile wont allow it to go above 82C. Max fan speeds drops it down to 65C.


Hahaha holy crap! What was the temp target set to?
But I think I've hear dthat it starts to throttle at specifically 94c, apparently not?

However I know that GTX 780 can handle that temperature through a benchmark but what I'm talking about is long term durability like letting it run at 90c every time you play a game for 3 years for example.
Can someone with superior knowledge confirm whether that is safe or unsafe?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Interesting.
> I'm voltage limited from start to finish. And yeah, I tried 100% fan, no difference. Here's the run I recorded before that:
> 
> 
> Intrigue. Sounds like there is some wonkiness with voltage on the 780s.
> Yuuuuup.
> The inner plate is nice. No droop at all. I'm quite impressed by the whole ACX package. Puts all my prior twin blowers to shame. Too bad about my aversion to case windows, lol.


That's interesting because I don't run into the the power limit at all. As you can see, it's all voltage limit. I would attribute our differences with ASIC quality and yours just pulling more watts than my card. In turn, your bios is throttling you down because of the 106%. Notice how you're at "1" for most of the time when you were running the benchmark for power? I never come close to the 106% so even if I flash the bios, it wont do me any good because I'm not bios limited.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Well, I know its a different node, but I can confirm that 12 different 6950's can survive temps upwards of 90C 24/7 for nearly a solid 2 years. The only thing that gives out is the fans. Nvidia lets us cap these at 95C, which is covered under warranty, so I imagine that it's not too terribly unsafe.


----------



## zinfinion

Cropped, because there is nothing else to see...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Interesting.
> I'm voltage limited from start to finish. And yeah, I tried 100% fan, no difference. Here's the run I recorded before that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intrigue. Sounds like there is some wonkiness with voltage on the 780s.
> Yuuuuup.
> The inner plate is nice. No droop at all. I'm quite impressed by the whole ACX package. Puts all my prior twin blowers to shame. Too bad about my aversion to case windows, lol.


Here was my Pair of 670 FTW 2GB just sold both today. view the original size you will see what i'm talkin about.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped, because there is nothing else to see...


This is what people would want to see, this is VALID, not that thing you have up there.... (-__-)"


----------



## ttnuagmada

Here's about as good as I can get without throttling from TDP. 1215/1627. Time to edit the bios to get rid of this shiesty TDP cap.


----------



## Kiracubed

Sometime next week I will receive the 780 SC with ACX fans, so you'll be seeing a new member!


----------



## dph314

Yeah I already asked Naennon if he would work on it. Hopefully he'll answer soon.

So you guys running into the voltage-limited situation...I'm assuming you've gone into the Overvoltage option and raised it?

Windows Reset is almost done, but I got a great tip from someone that may help. Thinks I need to update the motherboard's BIOS, because of the 780's UEFI BIOS. I'm hoping that's the fix. We'll see...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is what people would want to see, this is VALID, not that thing you have up there.... (-__-)"


See, you failed to mention that you meant with the entire Rivatuner OSD displayed. Had you mentioned that to begin with I would have understood what you were getting at. Instead you just complain we are idiots without even trying to be helpful.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That is pretty close to my best single card run on the stock bios:


----------



## Pr0xy

So is it safe to say that whoever owns the Titan and doesn't play on multiple monitors pretty much wasted $350? As expected.


----------



## ttnuagmada

This was my best Titan run. It was on a modded vbios though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, I would say that money bought me 3 months of getting to use this level of performance and not having to wait until May 23rd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> This was my best Titan run. It was on a modded vbios though.


Good score! I never really pushed my single card scores as I was more interested in SLI. That screen I posted is directly from my 7970 vs Titan comparison thread in which I left the Titan bios's stock for comparisons sake...


----------



## skyn3t

By EVGA_JacobF
EVGA GTX 780 Bundle = 3DMark + Primal Carnage


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By EVGA_JacobF
> EVGA GTX 780 Bundle = 3DMark + Primal Carnage


Saw that earlier today... nice, I wanted 3dmark but wasn't ready to shell out money for it necessarily, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, I would say that money bought me 3 months of getting to use this level of performance and not having to wait until May 23rd.


Excellent point. I may have gotten 780's, but I don't regret getting Titan. Sure it's easy to look at things back then in a different light _now_, but 3 months ago when I was getting bored with my 680's and looking for an upgrade, there was just no way I had the will power to wait. I'm glad I got my Titan, had months of awesome gaming with it, and it was worth it to me. Still is. I'll be selling it now and making most of my money back, but whatever the hit I take on it may be, it was _definitely_ worth it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Saw that earlier today... nice, I wanted 3dmark but wasn't ready to shell out money for it necessarily, so I'm happy with that.


I just got a reply from EVGA_JacobF and all EVGA Owner's are eligible for 3DMark + Primal Carnage


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, I would say that money bought me 3 months of getting to use this level of performance and not having to wait until May 23rd.
> Good score! I never really pushed my single card scores as I was more interested in SLI. That screen I posted is directly from my 7970 vs Titan comparison thread in which I left the Titan bios's stock for comparisons sake...


$700 for SLI for a couple months early... not in most people's budgets, but yeah, you can definitely look at it as an 'early adopter's fee". Considering that's the price of an extra 780, I'm not sure how many would really have sprung for it if they knew the 780 was going to be so good at the time of their purchase, though...

That said, if you have the cash and can actually afford it (rather than living on debt), more power to you







. I just wouldn't tell anyone to buy a Titan now for the most part







.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By EVGA_JacobF
> EVGA GTX 780 Bundle = 3DMark + Primal Carnage


Oh snap. I was asking him Jacob earlier why we didn't get 3DMark w/ the 780. Guess this is the response.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> See, you failed to mention that you meant with the entire Rivatuner OSD displayed. Had you mentioned that to begin with I would have understood what you were getting at. Instead you just complain we are idiots without even trying to be helpful.


Hey, i did not call anyone and idiot. I only called some that fall into that category "stone heads"







JK lol

but seriously though, if you can buy a 650$ GPU, at least you should know how to "show it off" properly







. What your CPU is clocked at, your memory clock, your Max boost clock, temperatures.... A lot of things to consider so others can compare what they have to yours and see if they should upgrade or stick to what they have.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Too bad they don't give you Metro Last Light.


----------



## zinfinion

*Tada!*







I am now a learn'd scholar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By EVGA_JacobF
> EVGA GTX 780 Bundle = 3DMark + Primal Carnage


Saw, registered, uploaded invoice, claimed. Now I have to wait for someone to verify and send the codes. A few hoops, but hey, dinosuars!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Too bad they don't give you Metro Last Light.


Game is dope. Runs sooo much better now on the 780.


----------



## Zawarudo

This is what a titan does @ 1215 & 1.21v. Seen a lot of people hitting this mark with their GTX780s. How do they stack up clock for clock?
(would bench but my 780 and WC block won't be here till tomorrow)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> $700 for SLI for a couple months early... not in most people's budgets, but yeah, you can definitely look at it as an 'early adopter's fee". Considering that's the price of an extra 780, I'm not sure how many would really have sprung for it if they knew the 780 was going to be so good at the time of their purchase, though...
> 
> That said, if you have the cash and can actually afford it (rather than living on debt), more power to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just wouldn't tell anyone to buy a Titan now for the most part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My second 780 will get here next week. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tada!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now a learn'd scholar.










Now submit it HERE!!!


----------



## ttnuagmada

I mentioned this once already, but can any of you get your card to run at 1.187v? Mine does 1.175 at both +13 and +25 and then skips to 1.2v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tada!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now a learn'd scholar.
> Saw, registered, uploaded invoice, claimed. Now I have to wait for someone to verify and send the codes. A few hoops, but hey, dinosuars!
> Game is dope. Runs sooo much better now on the 780.


YES









dang dang 1354MHz you got there. very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now submit it HERE!!!


This


----------



## Rei86

So apparently Amazon had no stock of 780s and just put them up with "temp out of stock" notes.

Sucks donkey balls, but EVGA store to the rescue. Just won't be expecting mine till next week.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now submit it HERE!!!


Done!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1354MHz you got there. very nice.


Nope. It's bugged. Look at the RivaTuner OSD. 1163. I wish 1354.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> I mentioned this once already, but can any of you get your card to run at 1.187v? Mine does 1.175 at both +13 and +25 and then skips to 1.2v


Mine stays locked at 1.187.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So apparently Amazon had no stock of 780s and just put them up with "temp out of stock" notes.


I pay $80 for Prime and this is how you treat me Amazon?!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> This is what a titan does @ 1215 & 1.21v. Seen a lot of people hitting this mark with their GTX780s. How do they stack up clock for clock?
> (would bench but my 780 and WC block won't be here till tomorrow)


Clock for clock, 1216 mhz I had a small blip from the drivers because 1215 is a bit unstable. Every time it gets to the observatory in heaven I lose my nvidia drivers. Might have lost 1/2 a fps overall to that.


----------



## Zawarudo

There really isn't a lot in it at all. Pretty stoked that I managed to sell my titan for £700 ($1061)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Clock for clock, 1216 mhz I had a small blip from the drivers because 1215 is a bit unstable. Every time it gets to the observatory in heaven I lose my nvidia drivers. Might have lost 1/2 a fps overall to that.


Those extra 4 frames! I must have them! *waits for unlocked bios...*

I must say though, 780 is way more exciting than when I went to 670 almost a year ago. Of course that was maybe a 10-20% jump over SLI 460s, so basically all I accomplished with that was avoiding SLI issues and getting an extra GB of VRAM. It was worth it, just not exciting.


----------



## jayvo

Just received my 780's from Newegg today

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203529.jpg.html

http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_204314_LLS.jpg.html


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Just received my 780's from Newegg today
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203529.jpg.html
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_204314_LLS.jpg.html


Damn gorgeous.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Just received my 780's from Newegg today
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203529.jpg.html
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_204314_LLS.jpg.html












That shall be me next week!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh snap. I was asking him Jacob earlier why we didn't get 3DMark w/ the 780. Guess this is the response.


Took some while to get some updates to the contracts so we didn't have it immediately unfortunately, but it is retroactive for all 780 owners, so everyone will qualify for it once registered.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Took some while to get some updates to the contracts so we didn't have it immediately unfortunately, but it is retroactive for all 780 owners, so everyone will qualify for it once registered.


This people, is what I call customer service.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Just received my 780's from Newegg today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_203529.jpg.html
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/user/eternalboss25/media/20130524_204314_LLS.jpg.html


do not forget to fill the form right below my sig or in the front page link









PS: nice clean setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Took some while to get some updates to the contracts so we didn't have it immediately unfortunately, but it is retroactive for all 780 owners, so everyone will qualify for it once registered.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> This people, is what I call customer service.


This is why they are where they stand right now.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> This people, is what I call customer service.










Yupp. Making badass products doesn't hurt either. The ACX is really top of the line. The fans have a very pleasant tone to them, even when above 70%. So much better than my prior dual fan designs.


----------



## KeRo77

I'm getting two 780's and for the foreseeable future leaving the stock fans, would you recommend I don't go with the ACX version? How much hotter would my case get if I did get these?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> I'm getting two 780's and for the foreseeable future leaving the stock fans, would you recommend I don't go with the ACX version? How much hotter would my case get if I did get these?


Definitely not recommended for SLI.


----------



## skyn3t

NRD you need to fill the form with GPU-Z link
Form deleted


----------



## mgrande465

Just wondering, what is the watt requirement to run this beast?
at the moment i have a 660W PSU


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Just wondering, what is the watt requirement to run this beast?
> at the moment i have a 660W PSU


250w for the card itself.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications

660w is more then enough for a GTX 780 system as long that the psu is quality.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Just wondering, what is the watt requirement to run this beast?
> at the moment i have a 660W PSU


If you have a quality PSU you should be fine
Total Power Draw : 250 Watts


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Definitely not recommended for SLI.


Thanks man







, Now just have to get some at a decent price in Aus......


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you have a quality PSU you should be fine
> Total Power Draw : 250 Watts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 250w for the card itself.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications
> 
> 660w is more then enough for a GTX 780 system as long that the psu is quality.


Thanks! I have got a Quality PSU, The Seasonic X 660W.
+REP to both of you


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tada!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now a learn'd scholar.


That is beautiful score, wickedly close to Titan @ 1150/6700



Just 5% slower, for hundreds $$$ less. I'd definitely go 780 if I'd be buying now


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Thanks! I have got a Quality PSU, The Seasonic X 660W.
> +REP to both of you


Thanks, and that is a superb power supply you have there!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tada!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now a learn'd scholar.
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful score, wickedly close to Titan @ 1150/6700
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 5% slower, for hundreds $$$ less. I'd definitely go 780 if I'd be buying now
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be a choice, I would scope up 3-4 780s at that price point.

It is hard looking at images of that premium cooler I had on my 690 and Titans coming on a card just as good at a much lower price!


----------



## Robilar

Finally got everything reinstalled, set my monitor to 144hz and now just loading up BF3.

My only issue is that I am waiting on my 92mm AIO water kit to arrive from Asetek and as such stuck with a measly stock cooler.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01198_zps37ce66ca.jpg.html


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got everything reinstalled, set my monitor to 144hz and now just loading up BF3.
> 
> My only issue is that I am waiting on my 92mm AIO water kit to arrive from Asetek and as such stuck with a measly stock cooler.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01198_zps37ce66ca.jpg.html


What case is that?


----------



## Robilar

NZXT Vulcan. On sale for $60 at NCIX









I love the handle and it's ability to fit any video card or power supply, and up to 5 hard drives + DVD (I use this as a portable media station between my tv's in the house).

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01194_zpse5a7c72e.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01201_zps09b66bb4.jpg.html


----------



## NRD

Okay well after the equivalent of staying up all night (I work midnights) reading up on Kepler and screwing around playing with the new toy here's the best I could get on Valley



1228/6278 1.2v


----------



## mgrande465

Also on the Specs page when it says Maximum resolution does that mean on the one port or the whole card because i want a tri monitor setup at 6400x3240. Would that work?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> NZXT Vulcan. On sale for $60 at NCIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the handle and it's ability to fit any video card or power supply, and up to 5 hard drives + DVD (I use this as a portable media station between my tv's in the house).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01194_zpse5a7c72e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01201_zps09b66bb4.jpg.html
> 
> 
> ]


Welcome to 780's family thread







now fill the form right below my sig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Okay well after the equivalent of staying up all night (I work midnights) reading up on Kepler and screwing around playing with the new toy here's the best I could get on Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1228/6278 1.2v


First off great score now night night and sweet OC on your dream's.


----------



## newone757

Uggggh. So upset I couldn't snag an EVGA card.


----------



## ttnuagmada

this is about as good as I can do until someone mods the bios


----------



## Brianmz

I'm still waiting for amazon to actually get them in stock and not just published, hopefully by tues-wed.


----------



## zinfinion

So apparently 6GHz VRAM does not like to run at 7114 for very long. Dropped it to 6912 and that seems to have fixed any lingering issues.


----------



## Robilar

Finally got to try some BF3 with my new setup. Bloody amazing. I still have to tweak this new 144hz monitor but I have never had such a fluid, smooth gameplay experience (and I had both 670's and 680's in SLI)

On top of that my cpu is running at stock until I get my new cooling kit...

The combination of this monitor and a GTX780 is incredible. I played near the end of one round in TDM (and this is after being away from the game for several months and starting new at L1) and went 8-1


----------



## Bigm

Put myself inline for a step-up from my 670 4GB superclocked to a 780. #207 at the moment. hopefully it won't take as long as they did with the 680's launch.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Okay well after the equivalent of staying up all night (I work midnights) reading up on Kepler and screwing around playing with the new toy here's the best I could get on Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 1228/6278 1.2v


Very nice, I'd much rather have bought 3 x 780s than the 2 x Titan I got but what's done is done







Here's a run I did on my Titan @ 1202/3420 as comparison. The biggest difference I see is the minimum fps, would be interested in seeing more 780 scores.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Waiting on cards with more than 3gb. I need it for 7680x1440
> 
> wonder how long it will take


If you're really going that over the top with resolution you should just a titan or more like two titans


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Very nice, I'd much rather have bought 3 x 780s than the 2 x Titan I got but what's done is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a run I did on my Titan @ 1202/3420 as comparison:


Can do better than that at 1200MHz. One of my 1.2ghz runs:



On topic though, have any 780 owners considered flashing to a Titan bios to see if it works? I don't see why it wouldn't but I understand if people don't want to risk it. If it does work all 780 owners would get the ball rolling faster with proper OCing. Wouldn't have to wait for naennon or anything.


----------



## wholeeo

One of my EVGA 780 SC's came DOA







Not cool.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Can do better than that at 1200MHz. One of my 1.2ghz runs:
> 
> 
> 
> On topic though, have any 780 owners considered flashing to a Titan bios to see if it works? I don't see why it wouldn't but I understand if people don't want to risk it. If it does work all 780 owners would get the ball rolling faster with proper OCing. Wouldn't have to wait for naennon or anything.


What kind of cooling are you using? I'm on stock air for the GPU and H100i for the CPU. I'm not sure how CPU limited this benchmark is, I get a feeling my 3770K holds me back a bit. Flashing a 780 vbios on Titan doesn't work so I don't think it will the other way around either.

I noticed your min FPS was also pretty high vs the 780 scores I'm seeing. Lets see if the trend continues or if they're just flukes.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> What kind of cooling are you using? I'm on stock air. I'm not sure how CPU limited this benchmark is, I get a feeling my 3770K holds me back a bit. Flashing a 780 vbios on Titan doesn't work so I don't think it will the other way around either.


So you've tried flashing a 780 bios to the Titan? Does Nvflash just give some errors or something? If you force it to flash will it brick the card? I mean the cards are so similar that I don't see why it wouldn't work. It's just that Titan bioses would have been pretty nice for 780 owners. They're ready and available everywhere.

And I'm on stock air.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So you've tried flashing a 780 bios to the Titan? Does Nvflash just give some errors or something? If you force it to flash will it brick the card? I mean the cards are so similar that I don't see why it wouldn't work. It's just that Titan bioses would have been pretty nice for 780 owners. They're ready and available everywhere.
> 
> And I'm on stock air.


My buddy that made the Titan vbios is developing one for the 780 right now. He tested the 780 vbios on his Titan and it resulted in heavy artifacts, probably due to the different memory layout.


----------



## zinfinion

LOL, I see I broke into the top 30 on KaRLiToS' single GPU list. Right below 25 Titans.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> My buddy that made the Titan vbios is developing one for the 780 right now. He tested the 780 vbios on his Titan and it resulted in heavy artifacts, probably due to the different memory layout.


I'm getting all giggidy!!

Cant wait untill tuesday, uggh


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> My buddy that made the Titan vbios is developing one for the 780 right now. He tested the 780 vbios on his Titan and it resulted in heavy artifacts, probably due to the different memory layout.


So technically it somewhat works (doesn't brick the card) but gets artifacts.

Since the Titan has more memory I think there might be a problem with them not getting enough power or something. The guide to zombifying the 780 over at KPC highlighted some differences when it comes to the memory power delivery on the 780.

So worst case scenario a Titan bios might cause the 780 memory chips to harm themselves I guess. Somewhat far fetched but you never know...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL, I see I broke into the top 30 on KaRLiToS' single GPU list. Right below 25 Titans.


Lol, that's sig-worthy right there!


----------



## mgrande465

Also on the Specs page when it says Maximum resolution does that mean on the one port or the whole card because i want a tri monitor setup at 6400x3240. Would that work? Sorry I reposted this but i need to know before i get my new monitor... thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I really can't wait to see the 780 Lightning! I wonder what the color scheme will be this time? Red and black to match their dragon boards?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Can do better than that at 1200MHz. One of my 1.2ghz runs:
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1478185/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> On topic though, have any 780 owners considered flashing to a Titan bios to see if it works? I don't see why it wouldn't but I understand if people don't want to risk it. If it does work all 780 owners would get the ball rolling faster with proper OCing. Wouldn't have to wait for naennon or anything.


Is that with things set to "best performance" and other non-standard settings in the nv control panel, or left on default (which I'm sure is how most people leave it)? Just curious why there's a (albeit small) delta between your titan and his, at the same clocks there.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Is that with things set to "best performance" and other non-standard settings in the nv control panel, or left on default (which I'm sure is how most people leave it)? Just curious why there's a (albeit small) delta between your titan and his, at the same clocks there.


Normal settings but I used the classic windows theme and didn't have any background programs around. No steam, precisionX etc.


----------



## NABBO

must be the bios unlocked, the naennon bios 780 edition


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Is that with things set to "best performance" and other non-standard settings in the nv control panel, or left on default (which I'm sure is how most people leave it)? Just curious why there's a (albeit small) delta between your titan and his, at the same clocks there.


I've noticed there seems to be a wide disparity in Valley between different setups. It seems quite common for two different runs with the same GPU clock speeds to have very different FPS results but I haven't narrowed down what the biggest difference is. COuld be CPU, memory, small tweaks to the OS, tweaks to the NV Control panel, etc. I, for instance, can only pass Valley at 1163MHz but my FPS are higher than many other guys whose cards are well over 1200MHz...


----------



## DaaQ

Any idea on how long Evga takes to ship out hardware? From their webstore.


----------



## mystiksinner

For anyone who had any doubts that the titan waterblocks will work on the 780, here it is...





It was a perfect fit. Idle temps at 21c, load in 3dmark 11 at 30c. 1241 core, haven't touched the ram yet. I'm sure I could push it well past 1300 if I could just feed it more voltage. Can't wait for modded bios.


----------



## GoldenTiger

@mystiksinner, awesome, good info for people who want to go on water! Hopefully by the time my ACX arrives the BIOS will be available







, that's my dream and I'm sticking to it







!

@Alatar, have you tried with Aero enabled to see if there's anything beyond negligible differences for the bench? Thanks for confirming the settings were left alone







.

@Majin, perhaps some people are oc'ing too far and introducing errors...? GDDR5 won't crash unless you push it incredibly far, but it will reach its peak performance and then begin degrading if it's pushed too far because of ECC forcing data to be re-sent.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Would appreciate any1 who could measure VRAM usuage in a game like Crysis 3 completly maxed (AA also) at any resolution so long as the total Pixels is close to 8.3million.
> 
> So somthing like
> 3x 1440p, or
> 3x 1200p, or better yet
> 2560 by 1080 x 3 (21:9 Ultra Widescreen).
> 
> Bassicaly i need to know if 3gb of VRAM could handle UHD/4kHD.


1440P surround maxes out the GTX Titan at 6100MB
1200P surround maxes out at 4100MB

So no. Considering 4K is only 1 million pixels more than my 1200P surround with bezel correction (half the pixels of a 1080P screen), 3000MB of VRAM is and would not be enough. Id say you'd be looking at around 4300-4500MB of VRAM. With that being said though Battlefield 3 maxed can use as little as 2600MB but have seen it around 3100MB of VRAM.

To put into perspective how much of a VRAM hog Crysis 3 is. Something like the valley benchmark maxed in 1200P surround doesn't hit the 3000MB VRAM limit.

That's my conundrum. Want the processing power of the GK110 but more than SLI GTX 780 becomes pointless in surround or 4K because of the VRAM limitation vs the processing power of 3-4 Way SLI.

Screenshot is from my 4GB GTX 680 SLI setup.


----------



## Captivate

I wonder how much faster Tri SLI 780 vs SLI Titan is on highest resolutions. 3 780s are $2k, and so are 2 Titans. I would assume the 780 would beat them pretty handily. Not sure what the 780 SLI scaling is, however... Any reviews out there that test this?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I wonder how much faster Tri SLI 780 vs SLI Titan is on highest resolutions. 3 780s are $2k, and so are 2 Titans. I would assume the 780 would beat them pretty handily. Not sure what the 780 SLI scaling is, however... Any reviews out there that test this?


I haven't seen a 3-way yet, but 2-way seems to scale identically (aka very well) so I'd assume it would behave the same as the Titan when going to 3-way.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I haven't seen a 3-way yet, but 2-way seems to scale identically (aka very well) so I'd assume it would behave the same as the Titan when going to 3-way.


Which isn't very great. At least not when you drop down $3000.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Okay well after the equivalent of staying up all night (I work midnights) reading up on Kepler and screwing around playing with the new toy here's the best I could get on Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 1228/6278 1.2v


That's pretty good.

Single Titan @ 1189MHz

Ignore the part where it says 2x Titan, I forced single GPU run through NVCP.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> That's pretty good.
> 
> @ 1189MHz


Are these with unlocked bioses or what?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Are these with unlocked bioses or what?


Magic eight-ball says, "most assuredly."


----------



## thestache

2988 points is pretty good for a GTX 780. Pretty much best case scenario I think, should be very happy with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Which isn't very great. At least not when you drop down $3000.


For single screen no. But once you go above 1600P you need the VRAM to justify more than SLI because your processing power outweighs the cards frame buffer significantly (unless you're a rare 120hz 1440P user). Above SLI and 1600P the extra GTX 780s will only be able to give you raw FPS not the ability to increase visuals and take advantage of your investment. 6100MB may be overkill but surround and 4K are too close to the 3000MB VRAM limit in current games maxed. 4000MB on the GTX 780 would have been enough headroom and if that was the case I'd be running three of them. But I guess Nvidia thought about that.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I wonder how much faster Tri SLI 780 vs SLI Titan is on highest resolutions. 3 780s are $2k, and so are 2 Titans. I would assume the 780 would beat them pretty handily. Not sure what the 780 SLI scaling is, however... Any reviews out there that test this?


I can't find 3 way 780 sli results anywhere, however I have 3 arriving Tuesday as well as waterblocks so I'll be able to post some results hopefully by Wednesday night


----------



## spacin9

I got my two for 5990 x 1200. I like.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Well, I'm officially glad that I sold my Titan and got one of these instead.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Are these with unlocked bioses or what?


This was with the stock bios from the 7970 vs TItan comparison in my sig:


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"*
> Well, I'm officially glad that I sold my Titan and got one of these instead.


Quote:


> ttnuagmada
> 
> Suck it, Titan owners.
> 
> 7[email protected] 1228/1805


I thought you owned a Titan too? Nice flame bait btw.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> I thought you owned a Titan too? Nice flame bait btw.


I did own one. I've mentioned in at least a couple of different places that I sold it though. In fact, you quoted one such post.

No need to get butthurt, it was just some friendly trash talking. We're all on the green team here!

Edit: wow that really got to you huh bud?


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> For anyone who had any doubts that the titan waterblocks will work on the 780, here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a perfect fit. Idle temps at 21c, load in 3dmark 11 at 30c. 1241 core, haven't touched the ram yet. I'm sure I could push it well past 1300 if I could just feed it more voltage. Can't wait for modded bios.


Thank you mystiksinner!









I was panicking that I had made a big mistake getting the EK Titan XXL Waterblocks but you have laid my fears to rest.

+Rep


----------



## NABBO

780 @ 1228/7200 76fps

my

Titan 1215/7400 79fps

3fps difference


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 780 @ 1228/7200 76fps
> 
> my
> 
> Titan 1215/7400 79fps
> 
> 3fps difference


Nice


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Nice


I feel like an idiot for buying 2x Titan


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 2988 points is pretty good for a GTX 780. Pretty much best case scenario I think, should be very happy with that.
> For single screen no. But once you go above 1600P you need the VRAM to justify more than SLI because your processing power outweighs the cards frame buffer significantly (unless you're a rare 120hz 1440P user). Above SLI and 1600P the extra GTX 780s will only be able to give you raw FPS not the ability to increase visuals and take advantage of your investment. 6100MB may be overkill but surround and 4K are too close to the 3000MB VRAM limit in current games maxed. 4000MB on the GTX 780 would have been enough headroom and if that was the case I'd be running three of them. But I guess Nvidia thought about that.


You make a good case here but once again it is down to the price vs performance comparison. I just hope Tri SLI GTX 780 will hold up at 5760x1080, since I will be going for those. But you're right, especially with PS4 having 8GB of (shared) VRAM, 3GB of the 780 might not be that much, whereas with the Titan you are surely golden for quite a while.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> You make a good case here but once again it is down to the price vs performance comparison. I just hope Tri SLI GTX 780 will hold up at 5760x1080, since I will be going for those. But you're right, especially with PS4 having 8GB of (shared) VRAM, 3GB of the 780 might not be that much, whereas with the Titan you are surely golden for quite a while.


I shall warn you. tri-sli 670s did not work out for me at that resolution. It had nothing to do with vram. I think connecting one card per monitor screws up the scaling somehow...you would think the opposite.

BF3 was terrible... better experience with just two cards. Same thing with Far Cry 3. Maybe the 780s wiil be different. But for your res. try two first... then see if you want to try a third.

I got two @ 5990 x 1200 and I can play Crysis3 with Very High textures and some tweaks @ 60 FPS... and Far Cry 3 on very high @55-60 FPS. But if you must, do it to it I guess.


----------



## JonHend

Look at what just arrived:


(don't know why the image has been rotated)










They will be very expensive paperweights for the next 10 days as, until the Haswell CPUs and Motherboards are released, I have nothing to plug them into.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> Look at what just arrived:
> 
> They will be very expensive paperweights for the next 10 days as, until the Haswell CPUs and Motherboards are released, I have nothing to plug them into.


Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.

Rofl


----------



## Gerth

Wooooo my 780 has arrived, installed now, so much quieter than ma 2x560s


----------



## Abula

Anyone have heard if we going to see Asus GTX780 DirectCU II triple slot?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Anyone have heard if we going to see Asus GTX780 DirectCU II triple slot?


An ASUS rep that is active on OCAU here in australia seems to think so...

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=15207438&postcount=166

Surely they would go with the 2 slot cooler on the 4gb 680 DCUII though...


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> :O That is incredibly sexy looking!


Lol, I think I just wet myself for that sight. ...


----------



## rob3342421

I wants one


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> Look at what just arrived:
> 
> 
> (don't know why the image has been rotated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be very expensive paperweights for the next 10 days as, until the Haswell CPUs and Motherboards are released, I have nothing to plug them into.


At least you got yours! I won't be getting any until next week because of oversold stock.

I'm very jealous!


----------



## ssgwright

well my 780 runs great up until I try and install evga precision... at first when I installed it and overclocked it worked great I even scored almost 14k in 3dmark11 but now when every I try to run bf3 I get an error. So I tried default clocks but got the same error. Uninstalled precision and everything was great again. Tried reinstalling it 3 times without messing with clock and I still get an error?


----------



## mgrande465

Just wondering... What would be an appropriate amount of watts to run two of these? Thinking about a two way sli


----------



## NABBO

benchmark with games?
Crysis, Crysis 2, Metro2033, last light, Tomb Raider etc.

nothing??


----------



## cowie

Anyone with both cards titan and 780?
Can you try this?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907

since i will keep 1 titan and want custom pbc 780 i was wondering if it will work?

Read the thread if you get confused and try switching cards around if you get black screen when you enable sli


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Just wondering... What would be an appropriate amount of watts to run two of these? Thinking about a two way sli


Depends what the rest of your setup looks like. But for 780 SLI you'll be pulling roughly 500W from the GPUs alone. With an overclocked/overvolted CPU, high-end motherboard, etc., well, I'd say a pretty decent one. Depends on the rest of your setup though.

And if you plan on flashing them to the modded BIOS, which is only a matter of time, they'll pull even more than 500W. When I had my Titan in and had the modded BIOS flashed, it hit 115% Power Target a few times. So that's 500W x 1.15 = 575W.

This blows. Stuck at work all day, cards sitting at home in a computer that refuses to play nice with them. After installing 320.18, many programs won't open, even after the Windows 8 Reset. Going to spend all evening seeing what I can do. Determination shall prevail







(<--- I've always wanted to use that one)


----------



## ssgwright

ok well it was my overclock lol

so far I've been able to hit 1124 with 0 throttling.. I haven't messed with the ram whenever I adjust the ram even 100mhz my core starts to throttle down. what are you guys getting?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Anyone with both cards titan and 780?
> Can you try this?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907
> 
> since i will keep 1 titan and want custom pbc 780 i was wondering if it will work?
> 
> Read the thread if you get confused and try switching cards around if you get black screen when you enable sli


Don't see why it wouldn't work from what I've heard and seen from it in the past, I just don't see the point. Putting them in SLI would just negate the extra VRAM and make the GTX Titan run as fast as the slower GTX 780. Only reason you'd keep a GTX Titan over a GTX 780 would be the VRAM. So if you don't need the VRAM and would be wasting it by putting it in SLI. Then just sell the GTX Titan, make a few bucks and get a non-reference GTX 780 in a week.


----------



## cowie

I have two but one stays for the collection.
If i lost 3g ram i dont see any issue there,.its that sometimes nv gets wind of things like this and they bust it.
I have tried a few different cards if you clock then independtly its very good gains.
these cards are so close i think it will matter very little....not like cards that are more apart in performance.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> You think that cooler is better than the stock one? (in performance)


I like the look of it more than the stock or ACX version!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Very nice, I'd much rather have bought 3 x 780s than the 2 x Titan I got but what's done is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a run I did on my Titan @ 1202/3420 as comparison. The biggest difference I see is the minimum fps, would be interested in seeing more 780 scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think the low min was from me messing with the nv control panel settings for valley and switching it to max performance instead of the default. I'll have to test further with it on the default setting. Here's a run I did just before changing that setting.

*1215MHz/3132MHz*


I've been trying to push it as far as I can as I've seen what everyone else is getting, but I'm seeing artifacts on these runs over 1215Mhz. My memory doesn't even come close to some I've read here so far . . .Oh well









Best Valley score as of yet:

*1228MHz/3139MHz*


Best Heaven 4.0
(Had to scale back the oc to pass a run)

*1215MHz/3121MHz*


The ACX cooler is awesome, I have a Silverstone fm121 blasting it and keeping the fan on a very modest profile it kept the card at 62-63C at around 40-41% fan speed during benching









I think this is the best I'm gonna get for suicide bench runs till there are modded bios' out, but I'm not all that interesting in swapping the bios just for benchmarking. Maybe someday in the future when I pick up a 120Hz monitor, but for now this baby is more than enough power for me and my lil monitor at stock clocks


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I think the low min was from me messing with the nv control panel settings for valley and switching it to max performance instead of the default. I'll have to test further with it on the default setting. Here's a run I did just before changing that setting.
> 
> *1215MHz/3132MHz*
> 
> 
> I've been trying to push it as far as I can as I've seen what everyone else is getting, but I'm seeing artifacts on these runs over 1215Mhz. My memory doesn't even come close to some I've read here so far . . .Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Valley score as of yet:
> 
> *1228MHz/3139MHz*
> 
> 
> Best Heaven 4.0
> (Had to scale back the oc to pass a run)
> 
> *1215MHz/3121MHz*
> 
> 
> The ACX cooler is awesome, I have a Silverstone fm121 blasting it and keeping the fan on a very modest profile it kept the card at 62-63C at around 40-41% fan speed during benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best I'm gonna get for suicide bench runs till there are modded bios' out, but I'm not all that interesting in swapping the bios just for benchmarking. Maybe someday in the future when I pick up a 120Hz monitor, but for now this baby is more than enough power for me and my lil monitor at stock clocks


Looking good! Wouldn't mind having an ACX cooler for Titan as well though I'm not a fan of its looks vs stock cooler.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I think the low min was from me *messing with the nv control panel settings for valley and switching it to max performance instead of the default.* I'll have to test further with it on the default setting. Here's a run I did just before changing that setting.


That's a quick way to gain a few fps but the scores wont really be comparable with the majority anymore at that point. My 80.6fps for example turns into 84 or so.

Also why are you getting only around 70fps if we saw 76fps at similar frequencies before? Driver settings again?

Anyways have you tried pushing the memory? Those are some really low clocks for mem. I ran my Valley runs at +640 which means 7280MHz effective. You should be able to do much more than 6278 effective


----------



## Creator

780 owners! I am curious, what are you GPU-Z ASIC scores? Titans pretty much ranged from 65-80%.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I wonder how much faster Tri SLI 780 vs SLI Titan is on highest resolutions. 3 780s are $2k, and so are 2 Titans. I would assume the 780 would beat them pretty handily. Not sure what the 780 SLI scaling is, however... Any reviews out there that test this?


=Tri SLI 670 vs SLI 680?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> I thought you owned a Titan too? Nice flame bait btw.


Lots of Children on OCN i suppose,.......


----------



## Jermone123

So I am building a new rig soon. An update from 2x 5870's and an i7 920. In this new rig I am going to have a gtx 780 with Haswell CPU. I was going to pull the trigger on a EVGA 780 on May 23rd, but figured I would wait for Haswell to be released. Now I am kinda kickin myself for not just buying the EVGA 780 when it was there. Whats left on newegg is Galaxy, Zotac and Gigabyte.

Does it really matter a lot which vendor people buy the 780 from. I mean, arnt they all the same card with the same exact cooler? I am just worried when it comes time for me to buy the parts for my rig (mid June) there will be no quality 780's in stock yet. Thanks for the help!

Oh, and yea, first post!!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> So I am building a new rig soon. An update from 2x 5870's and an i7 920. In this new rig I am going to have a gtx 780 with Haswell CPU. I was going to pull the trigger on a EVGA 780 on May 23rd, but figured I would wait for Haswell to be released. Now I am kinda kickin myself for not just buying the EVGA 780 when it was there. Whats left on newegg is Galaxy, Zotac and Gigabyte.
> 
> Does it really matter a lot which vendor people buy the 780 from. I mean, arnt they all the same card with the same exact cooler? I am just worried when it comes time for me to buy the parts for my rig (mid June) there will be no quality 780's in stock yet. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Oh, and yea, first post!!


If they're just stock/reference, then no, doesn't matter at all. Pick the one who has the best customer service / warranty.

Welcome to the club


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> So I am building a new rig soon. An update from 2x 5870's and an i7 920. In this new rig I am going to have a gtx 780 with Haswell CPU. I was going to pull the trigger on a EVGA 780 on May 23rd, but figured I would wait for Haswell to be released. Now I am kinda kickin myself for not just buying the EVGA 780 when it was there. Whats left on newegg is Galaxy, Zotac and Gigabyte.
> 
> Does it really matter a lot which vendor people buy the 780 from. I mean, arnt they all the same card with the same exact cooler? I am just worried when it comes time for me to buy the parts for my rig (mid June) there will be no quality 780's in stock yet. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Oh, and yea, first post!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I'm sure there will be regular stock going in and out, just keep your eyes open








, especially by mid-June they should be much easier to catch. The reference 780 cards are the same, but the difference is the warranty service in case you ever need it, and in eVGA's case, the nicer ACX cooler (for many cases, obviously it's much worse in SFF rigs).


----------



## carlhil2

What's the highest Graphics score in 3DMark11 that 780 owners have gotten?


----------



## Seid Dark

Yeah all the stock cooler ones are the same, just take the one with the longest warranty.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's the highest Graphics score in 3DMark11 that 780 owners have gotten?


I would like to see so many tests of a massive 780 overclock to compare it with my titan. by an owner who knows how to "squeeze" GTX 780
I'd like to see benchmarks of the games. besides the usual 3dmark and Unigine


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That's a quick way to gain a few fps but the scores wont really be comparable with the majority anymore at that point. My 80.6fps for example turns into 84 or so.
> 
> Also why are you getting only around 70fps if we saw 76fps at similar frequencies before? Driver settings again?
> 
> Anyways have you tried pushing the memory? Those are some really low clocks for mem. I ran my Valley runs at +640 which means 7280MHz effective. You should be able to do much more than 6278 effective


The first heaven benchmark I posted was from the hwbot heaven application I downloaded from Hwbot and before I had 4.0 installed so I guess its that? (not sure what the settings were at or what version it was but I'm pretty sure it wasn't 4.0)

My mem seems to crash at anything over 3139MHz, should I try pulling the core back and pushing the mem more? Also thanks for the NV settings advice, I'm gonna switch them back to default. I'm working on a 2 year + install here so I know I could be squeaking a bit more out of these runs, hence me tweaking everything lol. There must be some better environment to be running a benchmark such as this (if we're going from a strictly competitive point of view) I noticed valley has a Linux build but I suppose that would rely on OpenGL right? Short of a clean install of windows, are there any light versions of windows 7 that would work better? Or even vista with DX11 plugins? Oh and I was also curious if you thought pushing my CPU to 5GHz from 4.5GHz would gain much of an increase. I'd rather just play games with my comp for now and give it a break lol, but it would be nice to know when I get the benchmark bug again in the future


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> I'm not a fan of the stock cooler


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I would like to see so many tests of a massive 780 overclock to compare it with my titan. by an owner who knows how to "squeeze" GTX 780
> I'd like to see benchmarks of the games. besides the usual 3dmark and Unigine


True, i would love to see some gaming benches, if i can get 2 780's for close to $1200.00, i am all in,......


----------



## carlhil2

...i think that it's my mouse causing me to double post, weird,......


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*


People say it gets noisy at 60%+, which is needed for good temps to OC well. I'm with him... that's why I went for the ACX version also.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> People say it gets noisy at 60%+, which is needed for good temps to OC well. I'm with him... that's why I went for the ACX version also.


up to 60-65% is great.
70% is the limit of decency. 75% sucks
at a rate higher than that, we become crazy


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> up to 60-65% is great.
> 70% is the limit of decency. 75% sucks
> at a rate higher than that, we become crazy


If we call it 70%, I still see most people with high benches going for 85-100%







Sounds scary.... (ooh, bad pun!)







.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> If we call it 70%, I still see most people with high benches going for 85-100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds scary.... (ooh, bad pun!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I assure you, it was a frightening experience (pure horror), also use the fan to 75-77%, to try to keep under 90 degrees, my titan, while playing Crysis 3


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> If we call it 70%, I still see most people with high benches going for 85-100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds scary.... (ooh, bad pun!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The sound of 100% fan made me go water, i have never even considered it before,.........


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> People say it gets noisy at 60%+, which is needed for good temps to OC well. I'm with him... that's why I went for the ACX version also.


Alatar said it was the best Blower cooler he'd ever used, and that it was much quieter than other blowers and quiet in general.

Fan noise has never really bothered me anyway as I use a headset so even if it's like a turbine it doesn't bother me.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Alatar said it was the best Blower cooler he'd ever used, and that it was much quieter than other blowers and quiet in general.


True, if you can get by with 60% fan or less maybe,......


----------



## Regent Square

Which one is more quiet then, ACX or a standart fan?

Under load condition with a fan speed at 60-75%, I am interested in this situation.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Which one is more quiet then, ACX or a standart fan?
> 
> Under load condition with a fan speed at 60-75%, I am interested in this situation.


Well the ACX can't be any louder with nVidias certification tests.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I would like to see so many tests of a massive 780 overclock to compare it with my titan. by an owner who knows how to "squeeze" GTX 780
> I'd like to see benchmarks of the games. besides the usual 3dmark and Unigine


Unfortunately, only massive overclocks we are gonna see are from hardware modded GPUs. Both 780s and TITANs are limited due to the locked voltage. No performance benefits can be gained by going on water, because we can't increase voltages to compensate lower temps achieved by doing so.

All those "massive" OC results we have seen on OCN are on a 1.2 v limit.


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 1440P surround maxes out the GTX Titan at 6100MB
> 1200P surround maxes out at 4100MB
> 
> So no. Considering 4K is only 1 million pixels more than my 1200P surround with bezel correction (half the pixels of a 1080P screen), 3000MB of VRAM is and would not be enough. Id say you'd be looking at around 4300-4500MB of VRAM. With that being said though Battlefield 3 maxed can use as little as 2600MB but have seen it around 3100MB of VRAM.
> 
> To put into perspective how much of a VRAM hog Crysis 3 is. Something like the valley benchmark maxed in 1200P surround doesn't hit the 3000MB VRAM limit.
> 
> That's my conundrum. Want the processing power of the GK110 but more than SLI GTX 780 becomes pointless in surround or 4K because of the VRAM limitation vs the processing power of 3-4 Way SLI.
> 
> Screenshot is from my 4GB GTX 680 SLI setup.


Thanks alot









yea from what little tests i found online seem to compare to what u said.

Crysis 1 has been a good indicator for future games, so Crysis 3 should hold well also. With that said i think 3gb is just to close to the possible furture limits of games.

Im going to cross my fingers that some 4, 5, or 6 gb 780's come out, even if EVGA said they wont do them, im sure Asus, or Gigabyte or others might well do.

I actually saw a 3 way Titan test at 4k HD,




Now it was at max setitngs including AA (8x 16x and even 32x) realisticly at that resolution u wont need it, the Average fps was only around 45 on Crysis 1 iirc, so not great BUT asuming u turn down or turn of AA from the 16x it had , at 4kHD 3 Titans could easily have a average FPS waaay above 50, it would likely jump to 80 or more. I think 2 780's should keep things around 60 FPS. Really wish the person who done that vid had done it wihtout AA, becouse so long as ur screen isnt to big, at 4khd u wont need AA.

EDIT just found this.




Crysis 3 4kHD with 3 Titans SLI , max setitngs with 2x SMAA. Doesnt drop below 30 (vsnc 30) and apparently tops out at 40 with it off. If he turned of SMAA i think he would gain a good number of FPS.


----------



## duppex

Hi

Great forum

Please need your help
Dose anyone know what the differences between the EVGA GTX 780 ACX Classified* to the stranded 780 ACX

Also when will it be available

Many thanks


----------



## ZnJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonHend*
> 
> Looking at the comparison image of a Titan and a 780 (courtesy of videocardz.com), and a photograph of the back of the EK Titan XXL waterblock (see http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc-titan-xxl-edition-incl-backplate.html) I can't see how the EK Titan XXL waterblock won't fit a GTX 780.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm correct about this as I've just ordered 2 EK Titan XXL waterblocks for my 2 incoming GTX 780s.


Just saw a post from EKWB in FB, they confirmed that the existing EK-FC Titan are compatible with GTX780.

http://www.ekwb.com/news/350/19/Existing-EK-FC-Titan-compatible-with-GeForce-GTX-780/

I checked coolingconfigurator for my EVGA SC and all Titan waterblocks are on the list including the XXL.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey guys I will be off today for a few hours because of little girls birthday







she will be four years old today.

PS: For all 780's Owner's fill the form correctly otherwise I have to edit or delete the submission. Let's have fun and continue on topic.


----------



## decrescent

Ok I have a novice question that I need answered XD So I went to my local Tiger Direct today and they had the GTX 780 SC version there only so I picked one up because why the heck not?! Just looking at the ACX cooler too me looks awful. So my question too all of you is that is it possible to buy say the titan heatsink off some website and swap them? If so would you be able to direct me to said website? Thanks alot for those who help me with this weird question.


----------



## wholeeo

So max overvoltage on these is 1.18? Could have sworn I seen a review with 1.20..


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So max overvoltage on these is 1.18? Could have sworn I seen a review with 1.20..


I get 1.2V on my EVGA SC.


----------



## SLK

For some reason my 3dmark 11 Physics scores are 300-400 points lower than with my 7970. Has anyone ever noticed this? My unigine valley scores seem a little low at around 2400.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Which one is more quiet then, ACX or a standart fan?
> 
> Under load condition with a fan speed at 60-75%, I am interested in this situation.


Per a post I read at evga forums, the acx is far quieter while cooling better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Alatar said it was the best Blower cooler he'd ever used, and that it was much quieter than other blowers and quiet in general.
> 
> Fan noise has never really bothered me anyway as I use a headset so even if it's like a turbine it doesn't bother me.


Fan noise drives me nuts, and having researched a lot more now the Titan one gets pretty noisy to most people between 60 to 70 percent, while we see most of the big oc numbers on ones at higher fan than that by a huge amount.


----------



## Razor 116

GTX 780 finally on Amazon UK, for those waiting. Every Manufacturer £549.99 all reference models, EVGA seem to think their name and warranty is worth an additional £84 as their reference model is 649.99


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> Just saw a post from EKWB in FB, they confirmed that the existing EK-FC Titan are compatible with GTX780.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/350/19/Existing-EK-FC-Titan-compatible-with-GeForce-GTX-780/
> 
> I checked coolingconfigurator for my EVGA SC and all Titan waterblocks are on the list including the XXL.

































As the emoticons suggest, I am very happy with this news!

+Rep to ZnJ for breaking the good news to me.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Having mined crypto currency for the past year on air with a 5850/5870/and 2 7970s all at 85-95% fan speed constantly, the fan noise shouldn't bother me much


----------



## duce

Thank you to all the gtx 780 buyers I just pick up 2 gtx 680 for $500, now I can do some serious gaming:thumb:


----------



## Robilar

I had a pair of 680's and congrats on your purchase. What I didn't like about them were the occasional inconsistencies in frames with SLI (still better than Crossfire mind you). Also I like the benefit of a single card in that I can use my MATX case


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duce*
> 
> Thank you to all the gtx 780 buyers I just pick up 2 gtx 680 for $500, now I can do some serious gaming:thumb:


Great deal dude! Gratz!


----------



## kx11

just booked 2 gigabyte windforce x3 780s

hopefully it'll be available next week


----------



## JaYJoe84

please add me to owners club list.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaYJoe84*
> 
> 
> 
> please add me to owners club list.


Powerful little box.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaYJoe84*
> 
> 
> 
> please add me to owners club list.


Sweet rig, love how the 780 is on display like that


----------



## Zawarudo

Gentlemen.

Spot the difference?


This block is beautiful


Finally my rig is complete.. again & for now lol.


----------



## Boyd

I want in please









here is my validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c639m/

and here is some pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dph314

Just a friendly reminder, as I see many people asking to be 'added to the list'...you must do it yourself, by clicking the link to the form in the OP. GPU-Z validation required as well.


----------



## NRD

After realizing I shouldn't be running NV texture filtering for the Valley bench thread I had to turn my core down to 1215MHz to make a pass. This had the happy benefit of allowing me to reach up to 3549MHz on the memory and a few more fps!


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Gentlemen.
> 
> Spot the difference?
> 
> 
> This block is beautiful
> 
> 
> Finally my rig is complete.. again & for now lol.


Grats! That rig looks fantastic







My card was finally dispatched today, I now have an EVGA one coming but it'll be here Tuesday


----------



## FlyingSolo

Does anyone know if the titan backplate will fit on the reference 780 cards. Cause on a video i seen shows that the titan is a bit bigger then the gtx 780


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaYJoe84*
> 
> 
> 
> please add me to owners club list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Gentlemen.
> 
> Spot the difference?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This block is beautiful
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my rig is complete.. again & for now lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I want in please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c639m/
> 
> and here is some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Nice Setup guys now go bench those puppy and OC it to its limit.







few happy for you guys, my delivery 5ucked sp bad today. Delivery will be tuesday.









You guys need to fill the *780's Form* . link are in the first page and below my sig


----------



## ZnJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Does anyone know if the titan backplate will fit on the reference 780 cards. Cause on a video i seen shows that the titan is a bit bigger then the gtx 780


I assume the backplate you are referring to is the EK Titan backplate, I was researching about this the whole morning and I think it should fit Ok with 780, the concern that I have are the chips on the back of Titan which are not in the 780 which I think would have difference in the length of the screws. The 4 M3x9 DIN7991 that are used in the Titan backplate I think will become 'longer' because the height of the chips + thermal pad are missing if used on 780 (if thermal pad is not used anyway). But I am not 100% sure of this, so I decided to do my own backplate using the 2 screw holes on the end of the board and the near the PCI bracket.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Setup guys now go bench those puppy and OC it to its limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few happy for you guys, *my delivery 5ucked sp bad today*. Delivery will be tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to fill the *780's Form* . link are in the first page and below my sig


Just so it will be easier for you to wait. I`ve gotta wait at least 1 more month before I can come back home and then order a card. 2 days are nothings bro!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Gentlemen.
> 
> Spot the difference?
> 
> 
> This block is beautiful
> 
> 
> Finally my rig is complete.. again & for now lol.



Really? Titan block on the 780 will fit?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I bought the same Titan block for my GTX 780 yesterday,







, happy to know it will fit.

I need to find a backplate cheap somewhere.
_
Same PCB_


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> 
> Really? Titan block on the 780 will fit?


of course 780 use the same pcb as titan with less memory on the back of the pcb

PS: guys went QUOTE pictures please use SPOILER this way we don't need to load the same pictures twice. It does help a lot people too with slow connection.thank you guys


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I bought the same Titan block for my GTX 780 yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , happy to know it will fit.
> 
> I need to find a backplate cheap somewhere.


Just wait a bit bro the EVGA backplate will come in the next two weeks Jacob said that in the EVGA forum.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Setup guys now go bench those puppy and OC it to its limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few happy for you guys, my delivery 5ucked sp bad today. Delivery will be tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to fill the *780's Form* . link are in the first page and below my sig


Know how you feel mate mine won't be delivered until Tuesday, Would've been Monday if it wasn't a bank holiday.


----------



## wholeeo

XSPC Titan back plate fits just fine if using their block. Think I'm going to be removing the GTX Titan part though with some acetone. Where's the modded bios's,


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You guys need to fill the *780's Form* . link are in the first page and below my sig


Prepare to repeat yourself often









Great main post mate. +rep (Love the banner)

I'll fill the form monday.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Prepare to repeat yourself often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great main post mate. +rep (Love the banner)
> 
> I'll fill the form monday.


you just gave me the light in the dark tunnel. how to make things work in the spreadsheet bro. thanks a bunch.


----------



## kpo6969

GTX 780 / GTX Titan reference design high-res wallpaper

http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1154640-gtx-780-gtx-titan-reference-design-high-res-wallpaper/page__pid__595713740#entry595713740


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> GTX 780 / GTX Titan reference design high-res wallpaper
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1154640-gtx-780-gtx-titan-reference-design-high-res-wallpaper/page__pid__595713740#entry595713740


nice find . I love mine too.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> XSPC Titan back plate fits just fine if using their block. Think I'm going to be removing the GTX Titan part though with some acetone. Where's the modded bios's,


I'm debating on selling my Titan and just getting a 780. Gaming on eye infinity setup is too much for me to handle. Makes me dizzy..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'm debating on selling my Titan and just getting a 780. Gaming on eye infinity setup is too much for me to handle. Makes me dizzy..


This is why i had to let go my surround. In the first weeks it is awesome but after that you start to deal with dizziness specialty is you use glasses like I do. It may not be the case for everyone but was mine. the best investment I did is to get me a 27" IPS 1440p this thing is crispy and I love it sometimes my wife got jealous LOL.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'm debating on selling my Titan and just getting a 780. Gaming on eye infinity setup is too much for me to handle. Makes me dizzy..


Depends on how much you could get for your Titan. If taking a loss on it negates the savings too much I def wouldn't do it. To each his own though. I was lucky both of mine were still in return window and also lucked out that my Titan waterblocks fit the 780s.

On another note I got to







Tiger Direct. I usually don't stray from Amazon but they were the only place that had 780s when I went looking. I mentioned earlier one of my cards arrived DOA. Called TD up and had a return label emailed to me within minutes, no hassle.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Depends on how much you could get for your Titan. If taking a loss on it negates the savings too much I def wouldn't do it. To each his own though. I was lucky both of mine were still in return window and also lucked out that my Titan waterblocks fit the 780s.
> 
> On another note I got to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger Direct. I usually don't stray from Amazon but they were the only place that had 780s when I went looking. I mentioned earlier one of my cards arrived DOA. Called TD up and had a return label emailed to me within minutes, no hassle.


The highest offer I got so far is $900. Uhm.. Decisions...


----------



## Tonza

So which one is better cooler, the Windforce 3x or EVGA ACX?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> So which one is better cooler, the Windforce 3x or EVGA ACX?


I will always prefer a cooler that exhaust the hot air at the back of the case. (Stock cooler)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> The highest offer I got so far is $900. Uhm.. Decisions...


I don't know how much you paid but i do imagine around $1100 if you have a waterblock keep it with you and use it on the 780. $900 i think is a fair price. just to give you a heads up my pair of 670's i did sold both last night one for $760 total with stock cooler and water block. Both cards still have 2 1/2 years of warranty. you may get a better price but it will take a bit more time. But if you are happy with the Titan tresult and game play i see no reason to sell it only if you plan for SLI. but Titan SLI will going to cost another Giz. but if you have another $400 to put on top and go 780 SLI then will be another story.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will always prefer a cooler that exhaust the hot air at the back of the case. (Stock cooler)


This if you go stock air SLI. single card I will go ACX.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't know how much you paid but i do imagine around $1100 if you have a waterblock keep it with you and use it on the 780. $900 i think is a fair price. just to give you a heads up my pair of 670's i did sold both last night one for $760 total with stock cooler and water block. Both cards still have 2 1/2 years of warranty. you may get a better price but it will take a bit more time. But if you are happy with the Titan tresult and game play i see no reason to sell it only if you plan for SLI. but Titan SLI will going to cost another Giz. but if you have another $400 to put on top and go 780 SLI then will be another story.


Yes, I'm going to keep the waterblock if I do sell the Titan. 780 SLI does sound good, tempting. Man.. Decisions..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> The highest offer I got so far is $900. Uhm.. Decisions...


Keep the card, not worth the hassle to save about $200 to get the 780 imo.

So it's $200 for 10% faster and 3gb more vram. As for the vram, you just never know what game comes out and needs 3.5Gb for example.

If buying new, of course the $650 780 is the way to go.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Keep the card, not worth the hassle to save about $200 to get the 780 imo.
> 
> So it's $200 for 10% faster and 3gb more vram. As for the vram, you just never know what game comes out and needs 3.5Gb for example.
> 
> If buying new, of course the $650 780 is the way to go.


^^ This

Selling the Titan will give you around 850$ 900$ (You need to pay shipping + your time), and getting a GTX 780 will cost at least 650$ + Tax + Shipping so around 725$.

Keep the Titan and enjoy it. It will always be stronger than the GTX 780.


----------



## Regent Square

Nice driver reinstall guide. Do I have to use it when changing from 570 to 780? Should the uninstall process be in a safe mode( I used driver sweeper in a saved mode mostly)?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> So which one is better cooler, the Windforce 3x or EVGA ACX?


Both are pretty great it seems.


----------



## Loyrl

What PSU do you guys recommend for running 2 780s? My 600 won't run two, but should do fine with one. I need to run up to Fry's and buy a new one before they get here.

i7 3770k @4.2

Thank you.


----------



## perkeleprkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> What PSU do you guys recommend for running 2 780s? My 600 won't run two, but should do fine with one. I need to run up to Fry's and buy a new one before they get here.
> 
> i7 3770k @4.2
> 
> Thank you.


I would buy Corsair ax750/850. If its not up to money AX760i/AX860i digital would be a great choise too.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkeleprkl*
> 
> I would buy Corsair ax750/850. If its not up to money AX760i/AX860i digital would be a great choise too.


You find other just as good or better then those

AX i models are overpriced and a rippoff they are not worth the money


----------



## perkeleprkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You find other just as good or better then those
> 
> AX i models are overpriced and a rippoff they are not worth the money


Could you provide a model then please. I did a quick sweep through fry's and i would pick corsair psu.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkeleprkl*
> 
> Could you provide a model then please. I did a quick sweep through fry's and i would pick corsair psu.


You got a mile long list
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

Models that are just as good or close as the Corsair ones are the NZXT HALE 90 V1 and 2 just to pick something from the list

And you do know that the Corsair units are not made by Corsair right?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> ^^ This
> 
> Selling the Titan will give you around 850$ 900$ (You need to pay shipping + your time), and getting a GTX 780 will cost at least 650$ + Tax + Shipping so around 725$.
> 
> Keep the Titan and enjoy it. It will always be stronger than the GTX 780.


It takes little time to pop a video card out and box it.... If he can get 870 net after a 900 sale, then buy a 780 for even 650 nd that is a nice savings. Not sure how you are coming up with a 725 tag there, shipping is free normally and tax isn't charged on most vendors online. Titan is basically the same as the 780 but for vram so if the momoney is anything meaningful to him he should switch. If he has it to burn, then he shouldn'tbother but mmost people care abouta few hundred at lleast a tiny bit.


----------



## perkeleprkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You got a mile long list
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> 
> Models that are just as good or close as the Corsair ones are the NZXT HALE 90 V1 and 2 just to pick something from the list
> 
> And you do know that the Corsair units are not made by Corsair right?


I do know that, seasonic equals quality.







I stand by my choice, whether that makes me and idiot or not.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perkeleprkl*
> 
> I do know that, seasonic equals quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by my choice, whether that makes me and idiot or not.


Seasonic only make some of them the AX i are not made by Seasonic

Seasonic is one of 4 OEM´s for Corsair

Corsair is overrated you can find other just as good unit sometimes for less

Ever heard of Super Flower / FSP / ATNG / Delta or Enermax?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It takes little time to pop a video card out and box it.... If he can get 870 net after a 900 sale, then buy a 780 for even 650 nd that is a nice savings. Not sure how you are coming up with a 725 tag there, shipping is free normally and tax isn't charged on most vendors online. Titan is basically the same as the 780 but for vram so if the momoney is anything meaningful to him he should switch. If he has it to burn, then he shouldn'tbother but mmost people care abouta few hundred at lleast a tiny bit.


Nope, I paid taxes, and shipping. and this is CAD currency. (842$ CAD = 819$ US )

But why would he want to spend the hassle of selling his card to downgrade ??


----------



## perkeleprkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic only make some of them the AX i are not made by Seasonic
> 
> Seasonic is one of 4 OEM´s for Corsair


Okay thx for the info.

Im torn between waiting an aftermarket 780 or getting reference right now. Maybe i should just buy evga 780 if i decide to put my loop back together.... hmm tough choices..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nope, I paid taxes, and shipping. and this is CAD currency. (842$ CAD = 819$ US )
> 
> But why would he want to spend the hassle of selling his card to downgrade ??


I would say you got a bum deal, I paid 617 for my evga acx. And, it is at most a 5 to 10 pct downgrade if you want to be generous to the Titans performance numbers. As I said, for most people leaving hundreds on the table is silly to advise, and it is a 10 minutes process to take a card out and box it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I would say you got a bum deal, I paid 617 for my evga acx. And, it is at most a 5 to 10 pct downgrade if you want to be generous to the Titans performance numbers. As I said, for most people leaving hundreds on the table is silly to advise, and it is a 10 minutes process to take a card out and box it.


Whatever.


----------



## rv8000

Waiting a whole day for my check to clear is killing me, not much stock left atm @[email protected] So impatient









So how much better is the ACX cooler on the evga models?


----------



## DimmyK

56 pages, several people with cards on hand, and no game benchmarks?!?!







C'mon people, how about Metro LL, Sleeping Dogs, Crysis, Warhead, Crysis 2, Tomb Raider, whatever you got...


----------



## Killa Cam

*sigh* im $80 dollars short, so ill have to wait til i get paid next friday to get my hands on one. hopefully the gigabyte oc windforce version will be available and not sold out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 56 pages, several people with cards on hand, and no game benchmarks?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon people, how about Metro LL, Sleeping Dogs, Crysis, Warhead, Crysis 2, Tomb Raider, whatever you got...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


by next week you will going to see a lot bench and review from members on OCN, I was expecting to have my cards this weekend but 5ucks my puppys will be delivered by 28 tuesday so everyone going through that right now. but be patient it will going to come out of the dark soon....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 56 pages, several people with cards on hand, and no game benchmarks?!?!


3840x1620 4xSGSSAA + SMAA 60FPS locked in Need for Speed Hot Pursuit is pretty nice.







Finally I have conquered those ugly blocky lampposts, muahahaha!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3840x1620 4xSGSSAA + SMAA 60FPS locked in Need for Speed Hot Pursuit is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I have conquered those ugly blocky lampposts, muahahaha!


Must be so awsome at 21:9


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Must be so awsome at 21:9


Indeed.







Craziest thing at that resolution and AA, the detail in the mirrors is so crisp it is really distracting, especially convertibles and the rear view mirror.

I do miss vertical space on the desktop, but sacrificing it for 21:9 aspect in games is okay by me.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3840x1620 4xSGSSAA + SMAA 60FPS locked in Need for Speed Hot Pursuit is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I have conquered those ugly blocky lampposts, muahahaha!


Nice, aliasing is surely horrible in NFS.







What's your VRAM usage with 4xSGSSAA on that resolution? Also, I see you have Metro LL, would you mind running a quick bench?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

EVGA LED controller released for 780 reference cooler cards: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1939874


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3840x1620 4xSGSSAA + SMAA 60FPS locked in Need for Speed Hot Pursuit is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I have conquered those ugly blocky lampposts, muahahaha!


Winrar!

ItIt's going to be a long wait for Thursday for me...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I would say you got a bum deal, I paid 617 for my evga acx. And, it is at most a 5 to 10 pct downgrade if you want to be generous to the Titans performance numbers. As I said, for most people leaving hundreds on the table is silly to advise, and it is a 10 minutes process to take a card out and box it.


How did you get yours for so cheap?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> Grats! That rig looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card was finally dispatched today, I now have an EVGA one coming but it'll be here Tuesday


Nice one man! Thanks, it's took a while but my rig is super clean inside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZnJ*
> 
> I assume the backplate you are referring to is the EK Titan backplate, I was researching about this the whole morning and I think it should fit Ok with 780, the concern that I have are the chips on the back of Titan which are not in the 780 which I think would have difference in the length of the screws. The 4 M3x9 DIN7991 that are used in the Titan backplate I think will become 'longer' because the height of the chips + thermal pad are missing if used on 780 (if thermal pad is not used anyway). But I am not 100% sure of this, so I decided to do my own backplate using the 2 screw holes on the end of the board and the near the PCI bracket.


I put the thermal pads on the back anyway just to boost it a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> 
> Really? Titan block on the 780 will fit?


Yup, perfectly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> EVGA LED controller released for 780 reference cooler cards: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1939874


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> EVGA LED controller released for 780 reference cooler cards: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1939874


Sad that I'm putting a waterblock on it.


----------



## zinfinion

*Last Light 2560x1600 (don't ask







) Benchies:*

*Summary:* Enabling "Advanced PhysX" with only a 780 drops avg FPS from 45.2 to 39.5. Adding a 670 for PhysX returns the avg FPS to 44.29. A 670 for PhysX with "Advanced PhysX" off is virtually the same as the solo 780 PhysX off run.

*tl;dr:* A dedicated PhysX card will mostly prevent any avg FPS loss when enabling Advanced PhysX. I wouldn't suggest running out and buying one though, just recycle an old card if you have one. Or just go SLI and kill 2 birds with ummm, 2 cards?









*Baseline

780 Only - Physx Off


780 Only - Physx On


Dedicated PhysX

780 + 670 - Physx Off


780 + 670 - Physx On*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Nice, aliasing is surely horrible in NFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your VRAM usage with 4xSGSSAA on that resolution?


1.4-1.5 GB


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Last Light 2560x1600 (don't ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Benchies:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary:* Enabling "Advanced PhysX" with only a 780 drops avg FPS from 45.2 to 39.5. Adding a 670 for PhysX returns the avg FPS to 44.29. A 670 for PhysX with "Advanced PhysX" off is virtually the same as the solo 780 PhysX off run.
> 
> *tl;dr:* A dedicated PhysX card will mostly prevent any avg FPS loss when enabling Advanced PhysX. I wouldn't suggest running out and buying one though, just recycle an old card if you have one. Or just go SLI and kill 2 birds with ummm, 2 cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baseline
> 
> 780 Only - Physx Off
> 
> 
> 780 Only - Physx On
> 
> 
> Dedicated PhysX
> 
> 780 + 670 - Physx Off
> 
> 
> 780 + 670 - Physx On*


----------



## zinfinion

Performance (1280x720) preset.

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628799*

What does it all mean?!







Seriously, I have no idea how this stacks up. Also, I totally want to go play Subculture and Trespasser now.









Edit: LOL, way to make your naming scheme confusing Futuremark. BRB testing the REAL 3DMark now...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Performance (1280x720) preset. I'll have my free copy of advanced sometime in the next week hopefully.
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628799*
> 
> What does it all mean?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea how this stacks up. Also, I totally want to go play Subculture and Trespasser now.


Your CPU score is seriously holding back your combined score.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Your CPU score is seriously holding back your combined score.


No doubt. Waiting for some parts to show up then I'm gonna do a case swap and proper air cooler.







Then it's 4.6 GHz+ time.


----------



## Zawarudo

3DMark 11: P12869

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628991

Best I've managed so far, can't get stable over 1202MHz with 1.2v.

Reckon modded bioses will do over 1.2v or will I have to hard mod my card?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Performance (1280x720) preset.
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628799*
> 
> What does it all mean?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea how this stacks up. Also, I totally want to go play Subculture and Trespasser now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL, way to make your naming scheme confusing Futuremark. BRB testing the REAL 3DMark now...


Nice, only 2000 pts. behind my Titan graphics score,......


----------



## Zawarudo

At the same clocks 1202 the GTX780 is only 1k points off a Titan. I'm super impressed with this card for it's price vs the Titan.

780
Titan


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> At the same clocks 1202 the GTX780 is only 1k points off a Titan. I'm super impressed with this card for it's price vs the Titan.
> 
> 780
> Titan


You can't actually prove they are the same clock speeds. Futuremark's clock speeds are way off.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628799*




Very similar to 660 SLI Graphics score, i am glad Nvidia could make a GPU that's 2 x the speed of a 660 and about 250$ more expensive, I'll say the 780 is well worth it for the current price. Anything lower will be even more worth it


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> You can't actually prove they are the same clock speeds. Futuremark's clock speeds are way off.


Well since both those results are mine from the same system using a Titan and then a GTX 780 i pretty much can and don't have to lol.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to 660 SLI Graphics score, i am glad Nvidia could make a GPU that's 2 x the speed of a 660 and about 250$ more expensive, I'll say the 780 is well worth it for the current price. Anything lower will be even more worth it


Higher tier single cards will always have a worse performance/price ratio over lower tier dual cards. I would say being a single GPU, 780 is worth it over a dual 660.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Well since both those results are mine from the same system using a Titan and then a GTX 780 i pretty much can and don't have to lol.


Well in that case lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> At the same clocks 1202 the GTX780 is only 1k points off a Titan. I'm super impressed with this card for it's price vs the Titan.
> 
> 780
> Titan


Very nice comparison, thank you!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 3DMark 11: P12869
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628991
> 
> Best I've managed so far, can't get stable over 1202MHz with 1.2v.
> 
> Reckon modded bioses will do over 1.2v or will I have to hard mod my card?


Modded BIOSs will help either way, but it depends. Almost done with my clean Windows install, so I haven't had a chance to play with my cards yet, and see how they behave. But was the voltage dropping on you? If so then it may take the magic that was done to the Titan BIOS to keep the voltage locked at 1.212v and raise the Power ceiling before getting clocks any higher.

Edit: Oh, yeah, just reread that one part: No, a modded BIOS will not get _over_ 1.2v, but it will lock the voltage at 1.2v and keep it from throttling.


----------



## zinfinion

Yay. And stuff. Steam version is totally hosed, so two downloads and some troubleshooting later, here it is.









Basic free tests obviously.

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/693579*

Craziness. If my drivers were approved even with my crap CPU I'd be № 62 on the single GPU Fire Strike list.


----------



## bdr529

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> How did you get yours for so cheap?


Probably the $50 off >$500 purchase coupon for opening a newegg business account that came out a couple days ago. You could still use it for something else.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Very nice comparison, thank you!


You're very much welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Modded BIOSs will help either way, but it depends. Almost done with my clean Windows install, so I haven't had a chance to play with my cards yet, and see how they behave. But was the voltage dropping on you? If so then it may take the magic that was done to the Titan BIOS to keep the voltage locked at 1.212v and raise the Power ceiling before getting clocks any higher.


I never have vdrop at all. Just straight driver recovery at anything over 1202 for more than 20 seconds. Same sort of thing I had with the Titan. Another thing I've found is that my max V is 1.2 instead of the 1.21 of the titan. Everyone else getting the same V reading or am i borked?

I really need to do a clean install of windows but I'd say as far as clocks go It's better behaved than Titan was but again I've only had the GTX780 under water and haven't used the stock cooler other than testing if the card was DOA or not.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdr529*
> 
> Probably the $50 off >$500 purchase coupon for opening a newegg business account that came out a couple days ago. You could still use it for something else.


Second 780, duuuuuh.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I never have vdrop at all. Just straight driver recovery at anything over 1202 for more than 20 seconds. Same sort of thing I had with the Titan. Another thing I've found is that my max V is 1.2 instead of the 1.21 of the titan. Everyone else getting the same V reading or am i borked?
> 
> I really need to do a clean install of windows but I'd say as far as clocks go It's better behaved than Titan was but again I've only had the GTX780 under water and haven't used the stock cooler other than testing if the card was DOA or not.


Well, it's nice to hear that the 780's may be better with this whole throttling situation than the Titan is on the stock BIOS. Was horrible. Getting a card that you can't even maintain a overclock with on the pretty locked-up voltage was no fun at all. I mean being voltage-limited is one thing, but getting a $1,000 card and having it throttle on you even though you're stable at that speed was annoying as hell. Shame it required a BIOS flash to fix but oh well. Hoping the 780 is better in that respect, but I'll end up flashing it to the first decent modded BIOS regardless


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'm tempted on selling my Titan and going 780 SLI.


----------



## bdr529

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Second 780, duuuuuh.


Of course!


----------



## Blimp

Anyone know if the Kepler Bios Tweaker is compatible with this card? I'm guessing we can't modify the fan curve with only BIOS and have to run the programs.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, it's nice to hear that the 780's may be better with this whole throttling situation than the Titan is on the stock BIOS. Was horrible. Getting a card that you can't even maintain a overclock with on the pretty locked-up voltage was no fun at all. I mean being voltage-limited is one thing, but getting a $1,000 card and having it throttle on you even though you're stable at that speed was annoying as hell. Shame it required a BIOS flash to fix but oh well. Hoping the 780 is better in that respect, but I'll end up flashing it to the first decent modded BIOS regardless


Yeah man, trying to play Metro: last light with the stock bios was actually impossible for me and that was running 27/4 clock of 1100MHz. It just throttled for absolutely no explainable reason. Temps were in check and the voltage was more than enough.

I think Nvidia need to start doing BIOS flash updates with forceware drivers lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'm tempted on selling my Titan and going 780 SLI.


I have absolutely no regrets selling my Titan for a GTX780, for all intensive purposes it is exactly the same card minus a few FPS here and there.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Higher tier single cards will always have a worse performance/price ratio over lower tier dual cards. I would say being a single GPU, 780 is worth it over a dual 660.
> Well in that case lol.


Ermmm... i said the same thing... (-___-)" I never said the 660 SLI is better than 780, or i would choose 660 SLI over 780


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blimp*
> 
> Anyone know if the Kepler Bios Tweaker is compatible with this card? I'm guessing we can't modify the fan curve with only BIOS and have to run the programs.


Needed to be updated to support Titan I believe, didn't take too long either if I recall correctly. Should be soon either way though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'm tempted on selling my Titan and going 780 SLI.


Exactly what I'm doing. Even if I _only_ get $900 for my Titan, I spent $1350 on these 780's. So that's about 80% more performance that my Titan for $450. Not a bad deal considering going Titan SLI would have cost me another grand. I'm happy with my choice, so I say go for it


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blimp*
> 
> Anyone know if the Kepler Bios Tweaker is compatible with this card? I'm guessing we can't modify the fan curve with only BIOS and have to run the programs.


AFAIK you can mod the fan % curve per boost-speed increment under the boost table on kepler tweak but unless you have a backup card for a reflash & you know what you're doing I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> *Needed to be updated to support Titan* I believe, didn't take too long either if I recall correctly. Should be soon either way though.
> Exactly what I'm doing. Even if I _only_ get $900 for my Titan, I spent $1350 on these 780's. So that's about 80% more performance that my Titan for $450. Not a bad deal considering going Titan SLI would have cost me another grand. I'm happy with my choice, so I say go for it


Kepler Bios Tweaker already supports Titan, you meant GTX 780 I think.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> *Needed to be updated to support Titan* I believe, didn't take too long either if I recall correctly. Should be soon either way though.
> Exactly what I'm doing. Even if I _only_ get $900 for my Titan, I spent $1350 on these 780's. So that's about 80% more performance that my Titan for $450. Not a bad deal considering going Titan SLI would have cost me another grand. I'm happy with my choice, so I say go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kepler Bios Tweaker already supports Titan, you meant GTX 780 I think.
Click to expand...

No I mean relative to the Titan release; it needed to be updated after Titan came out to support it. Like KBE didn't support it Day 1, only after an updated version was released.


----------



## 50Cows

I bought a EVGA GTX 780 for $666.66 off TigerDirect on Friday. It should get here by Tuesday-Wednesday, because of Memorial Day on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> No I mean relative to the Titan release; it needed to be updated after Titan came out to support it. Like KBE didn't support it Day 1, only after an updated version was released.


Oh I see what you mean. I think the support was quick too after Titan was released


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 3DMark 11: P12869
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628991
> 
> Best I've managed so far, can't get stable over 1202MHz with 1.2v.
> 
> Reckon modded bioses will do over 1.2v or will I have to hard mod my card?


Physics score seems low for a 3570k at 4.8? I generally run around 9100-9200 at 4.5.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> No I mean relative to the Titan release; it needed to be updated after Titan came out to support it. Like KBE didn't support it Day 1, only after an updated version was released.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see what you mean. I think the support was quick too after Titan was released
Click to expand...

Yeah it should be soon. And also...I hope that the 780's behave better, in that editing the Power Target will prevent throttling, instead of _still_ happening, hence the popularity of Naennon's BIOSs. Don't know though, not enough people have given much info on it yet, at least that I've seen. If it throttles like my Titan did, when under the Temp Target and the Power Target, then upping the Power Target with KBE won't help, and Naennon will become quite the sought-after fella, ha.

Damn it. Can't wait until I have mine up and running. Want to see what they do


----------



## go4life

Have two EVGA 780's reference ordered, will update as soon as they get here










EDIT: Are there any modded bios's out or anyone know if they will come out soon? As I have heard about all the Titan problems getting fixed with custom bios, and I would guess the same applies for the 780's?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Physics score seems low for a 3570k at 4.8? I generally run around 9100-9200 at 4.5.


Probably due to not turning background tasks off and using voip while benching lol


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Performance (1280x720) preset.
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6628799*
> 
> What does it all mean?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea how this stacks up. Also, I totally want to go play Subculture and Trespasser now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL, way to make your naming scheme confusing Futuremark. BRB testing the REAL 3DMark now...


There is not much difference between the GTX 780 and GTX 680.

I I have P10632.

Actually, the difference generally is between 25% -30%.

I would like to see some benchmark, a SLI 780, for comparison, with my SLI 680.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Have two EVGA 780's reference ordered, will update as soon as they get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are there any modded bios's out or anyone know if they will come out soon? As I have heard about all the Titan problems getting fixed with custom bios, and I would guess the same applies for the 780's?


None yet. I've kept pretty up to speed with this thread and there's been no mention of anything yet. I sent a PM to Naennon, deliverer of the miracle Titan BIOS, and he has yet to respond. I'm sure he willl eventually though, pending any unforeseen problems, since he didn't even have a Titan yet was willing to do it, or at least get it from those that did.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

For those jumping on the 780's, I'm sure most of you guys are coming from SLI setups. Did you guys have issues in SLI or is that a thing of the past?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> None yet. I've kept pretty up to speed with this thread and there's been no mention of anything yet. I sent a PM to Naennon, deliverer of the miracle Titan BIOS, and he has yet to respond. I'm sure he willl eventually though, pending any unforeseen problems, since he didn't even have a Titan yet was willing to do it, or at least get it from those that did.


Alright, thanks mate!
I'll keep an eye open for this then, and hopefully we will have one soon


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> For those jumping on the 780's, I'm sure most of you guys are coming from SLI setups. Did you guys have issues in SLI or is that a thing of the past?


I had 570 SLI, then 680 SLI, then Titan SLI, now 780 SLI. No major problems, other than the occasional game not cooperating from time to time. Like Hitman...never could get that damn game to like SLI...

But yeah it's been fine for me, especially in more recent times. You'll more likely than not have _something_ unexpected happen here or there, but I can all but guarantee it won't be bad enough to make you regret SLI.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> There is not much difference between the GTX 780 and GTX 680.
> 
> I I have P10632.


My CPU at only 4.0 GHz is dragging my P Score down.

Going by graphics score only, the top scoring single 680s tend to average around 12500, so ~20% difference between my 780 and top scoring 680s. Once bios mods are out I'm sure I can increase it a bit.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> *Nice, only 2000 pts. behind my Titan graphics score*,......


Man, you are so cool


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Man, you are so cool


REALLY?, why, thank you,.....


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> REALLY?, why, thank you,.....


No, you sound like a once upon a time highschool jock trying to stay relevant 20 years later at a highschool reunion


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> REALLY?, why, thank you,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you sound like a once upon a time highschool jock trying to stay relevant 20 years later at a highschool reunion
Click to expand...

Now...the tone conveyed in this comment is somewhat harsh, yet I must say...excellent metaphor, made me laugh.

But seriously, I think he was being sincere, and not trying to start anything.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No, you sound like a once upon a time highschool jock trying to stay relevant 20 years later at a highschool reunion


Keep the arcalades coming,......


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Now...the tone conveyed in this comment is somewhat harsh, yet I must say...excellent metaphor, made me laugh.
> 
> But seriously, I think he was being sincere, and not trying to start anything.


Nah, i knew he was being sarcastic,...........


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 56 pages, several people with cards on hand, and no game benchmarks?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon people, how about Metro LL, Sleeping Dogs, Crysis, Warhead, Crysis 2, Tomb Raider, whatever you got...


*Here ya go... 1050 / 3250 Mhz OC GTX 780 SLI with GTX 650 dedicated PPU. Keep in mind i'm a strict over 60 fps at all times gamer. I can run Crysis 3 with very high textures w/HIGH tweaks and such. I can run Far Cry 3 on Very High quite nicely. Bioshock Built-in benchmark, which is ******ed that it doesn't show a neat graphical result for DX 11 Ultra shows the lowest average in Town Center @ 40.55 the highest average is 97 fps in the welcome center. It was mostly over 60 fps with some drops in the 35-40 fps range. I haven't played the game yet so I haven't tweaked it, but Ultra DX 11 looks good. BF3 is all Ultra now. I don't have them installed, but Crysis and Warhead should do nicely on Very High. Borderlands 2 and my modded Skyrim... forget it.







*


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No, you sound like a once upon a time highschool jock trying to stay relevant 20 years later at a highschool reunion


Although what you typed was funny, there is no need to be rude. I think he meant it positive.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Although what you typed was funny, there is no need to be rude. I think he meant it positive.


About the 780 score? yes, i was,......some are just sensitive,....I have NOTHING against the 780, ...why should i , i want 2,.......


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> *snip*


At first I was all hunnnnh and then I saw the crazy resolution. Makes sense now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> About the 780 score? ... I have NOTHING against the 780, ...why should i , i want 2,.......


FWIW I took the within 2000 points post as a compliment towards the 780's prowess.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> About the 780 score? yes, i was,......some are just sensitive,....I have NOTHING against the 780, ...why should i , i want 2,.......


Figured out as much







Some people just need to learn the difference between sarcasm, trolling, negative/positive ^^

Also, you must have some alien tech cooling your Titan, I also want 1150 *GHZ*







(I think mhz are what you are looking for heh)


----------



## y2kcamaross

No, i've seen his posts time and time again in the owners club now and also the 780 review thread, we get it, the titan is faster, everyone knows it's faster, touting your epeen is almost as annoying as the posters trying to elevate the 780 as the better GPU


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Figured out as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just need to learn the difference between sarcasm, trolling, negative/positive ^^
> 
> Also, you must have some alien tech cooling your Titan, I also want 1150 *GHZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think mhz are what you are looking for heh)


GHZ just SOUNDS better,....


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> At first I was all hunnnnh and then I saw the crazy resolution. Makes sense now.


Yeah GTX 780 SLI doesn't like the first two Ice Storm and Cloud Gate....MUCH lower than with a single card. I don't know why. Maybe because I have it centered in three monitors. If I hooked up just one monitor it might be different. :shrug: But seems to scale Firestrike just fine.

Otherwise... you can pretty much run all games with the higher settings @ 5990 X 1200, which is good.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No, i've seen his posts time and time again in the owners club now and also the 780 review thread, we get it, the titan is faster, everyone knows it's faster, touting your epeen is almost as annoying as the posters trying to elevate the 780 as the better GPU


You are taking this WAY too serious, if you can point out some negatives that i have posted, please, point them out, i would gladly own up to it,...


----------



## carlhil2

delete, again,....


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> GHZ just SOUNDS better,....


Surrender thy alien tech!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> At first I was all hunnnnh and then I saw the crazy resolution. Makes sense now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah GTX 780 SLI doesn't like the first two Ice Storm and Cloud Gate....MUCH lower than with a single card. I don't know why. Maybe because I have it centered in three monitors. If I hooked up just one monitor it might be different. :shrug: But seems to scale Firestrike just fine.
> 
> Otherwise... you can pretty much run all games with the higher settings @ 5990 X 1200, which is good.
Click to expand...

Doubt it would make a difference. I'm single-screen and have problems galore with the new 3dMark and SLI. Never could get it to run right, trying multiple driver versions. No clue why, tried all of the basic/obvious fixes.


----------



## carlhil2

..........when you FINALLY find those dastardly, dirty digs, , that i have,supposedly, taken against 780 owners, please, come over to the Titan thread and call me out, til then, chill, overclock your cards, bench like a champ, and, be happy. oh, and, Happy Gaming,......


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No, i've seen his posts time and time again in the owners club now and also the 780 review thread, we get it, the titan is faster, everyone knows it's faster, touting your epeen is almost as annoying as the posters trying to elevate the 780 as the better GPU
> 
> 
> 
> You are taking this WAY too serious, if you can point out some negatives that i have posted, please, point them out, i would gladly own up to it,...
Click to expand...

id rather bash my head against the ground then go back and reread those pages and pages of pointless titan/780 price/performance posts


----------



## dph314

Well, updated the RIVE's BIOS and just got done reinstalling Windows. In the process of installing of the updates/drivers. It's already after midnight here, so it might not be until morning that I get some results up, but those starved for more won't have to wait too much longer (I hope).

Then, after some results, I will continue playing Metro Last Light, but with SMAA at x3 instead of x2







Money well spent, ha. Oh well, makes me happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> How did you get yours for so cheap?


Newegg business with a 50 off code and 7 dollar shipping.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, updated the RIVE's BIOS and just got done reinstalling Windows. In the process of installing of the updates/drivers. It's already after midnight here, so it might not be until morning that I get some results up, but those starved for more won't have to wait too much longer (I hope).
> 
> Then, after some results, I will continue playing Metro Last Light, but with SMAA at x3 instead of x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money well spent, ha. Oh well, makes me happy, that's all that matters.


Didn't you have three Titans?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guy's i plan on picking up an evga 780 this week when stock once again become's available...I just want to know will evga be releasing a 780 backplate...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guy's i plan on picking up an evga 780 this week when stock once again become's available...I just want to know will evga be releasing a 780 backplate...


Have not heard anything about a backplate yet, but it might come. If not we will perhaps get some aftermarket ones.

EDIT: Seems like there is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Jacob said maybe next week.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1937324


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, updated the RIVE's BIOS and just got done reinstalling Windows. In the process of installing of the updates/drivers. It's already after midnight here, so it might not be until morning that I get some results up, but those starved for more won't have to wait too much longer (I hope).
> 
> Then, after some results, I will continue playing Metro Last Light, but with SMAA at x3 instead of x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money well spent, ha. Oh well, makes me happy, that's all that matters.


Will be looking foward to your results as I'm interested in what the ACX and WIndforce in SLI do for temps/clocks.

- BTW got your Double post and the others tonight as well. Not sure what's up but got you guys covered.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Have not heard anything about a backplate yet, but it might come. If not we will perhaps get some aftermarket ones.


Jacob said maybe next week.

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1937324


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, updated the RIVE's BIOS and just got done reinstalling Windows. In the process of installing of the updates/drivers. It's already after midnight here, so it might not be until morning that I get some results up, but those starved for more won't have to wait too much longer (I hope).
> 
> Then, after some results, I will continue playing Metro Last Light, but with SMAA at x3 instead of x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money well spent, ha. Oh well, makes me happy, that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be looking foward to your results as I'm interested in what the ACX and WIndforce in SLI do for temps/clocks.
> 
> - BTW got your Double post and the others tonight as well. Not sure what's up but got you guys covered.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yeah I just got a triple actually. I'm like...what the hell? Couldn't edit it then, probably because you were deleting it though apparently. Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, updated the RIVE's BIOS and just got done reinstalling Windows. In the process of installing of the updates/drivers. It's already after midnight here, so it might not be until morning that I get some results up, but those starved for more won't have to wait too much longer (I hope).
> 
> Then, after some results, I will continue playing Metro Last Light, but with SMAA at x3 instead of x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money well spent, ha. Oh well, makes me happy, that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you have three Titans?
Click to expand...

At one point, yes. For like a day. As soon as they came in I put one up on Amazon. Didn't know which one at the time of making the listing though, because I got the extra to increase my odds of getting a good overclocker. Mind you...these were ordered before the hype died down. Back when we actually believed Nvidia when they said that this was an overclocker's card, with overvolting, etc. Not the measly +38mv crap that throttled.

So, I made the product listing the day the Titans were coming in, installed the 3 thinking I could do some benching while I had all of them, see how a few demanding games ran, and then get to testing each one to see which were the best 2 to keep. Turns out they all, like every Titan at the time, hit right around the same mid-1100's, all throttled slightly, etc. So my efforts were in vein, no golden chips for me. Then, my listing on Amazon sold a lot quicker than I thought it would, so I didn't even have the chance to play around with all of them at the same time as long as I wanted.

Made a few bucks off the one I sold on Amazon, because of them still being sold out everywhere at the time. But all in all, it wasn't the turn-out I hoped for. Actually had 4 at one point, when the last one was coming in right when the one sold. Never got to try all 4 at the same time though, and my little self-binning fiasco was kind of a wasted effort.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thank you. Yeah I just got a triple actually. I'm like...what the hell? Couldn't edit it then, probably because you were deleting it though apparently. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one point, yes. For like a day. As soon as they came in I put one up on Amazon. Didn't know which one at the time of making the listing though, because I got the extra to increase my odds of getting a good overclocker. Mind you...these were ordered before the hype died down. Back when we actually believed Nvidia when they said that this was an overclocker's card, with overvolting, etc. Not the measly +38mv crap that throttled.
> 
> So, I made the product listing the day the Titans were coming in, installed the 3 thinking I could do some benching while I had all of them, see how a few demanding games ran, and then get to testing each one to see which were the best 2 to keep. Turns out they all, like every Titan at the time, hit right around the same mid-1100's, all throttled slightly, etc. So my efforts were in vein, no golden chips for me. Then, my listing on Amazon sold a lot quicker than I thought it would, so I didn't even have the chance to play around with all of them at the same time as long as I wanted.
> 
> Made a few bucks off the one I sold on Amazon, because of them still being sold out everywhere at the time. But all in all, it wasn't the turn-out I hoped for. Actually had 4 at one point, when the last one was coming in right when the one sold. Never got to try all 4 at the same time though, and my little self-binning fiasco was kind of a wasted effort.


If only to have a sponsorship with one of these companies and given the keys to the lot of these cards to find the cherries in the lot.

Sorry to hear that your efforts didn't go as planned, hope the 780s work out better for you.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lots of Children on OCN i suppose,.......


agreed. I mean, just look at the amount of Titan owners crying like 5 year old girls over what was an obvious joke.


----------



## lemniscate

guys, if I want to have two GTX 780s in PCIe slot 1 and 4 (that's because of my mb layout), which cooler would be best? I don't really like the ACX's look, I prefer the windforce based on appearance alone. but I'm not sure if they would work well, since I'm going to have a sound card at slot 6 (blocking almost 2 fans of the lower card, if I use the windforce)... perhaps my best option is reference?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, if I want to have two GTX 780s in PCIe slot 1 and 4 (that's because of my mb layout), which cooler would be best? I don't really like the ACX's look, I prefer the windforce based on appearance alone. but I'm not sure if they would work well, since I'm going to have a sound card at slot 6 (blocking almost 2 fans of the lower card, if I use the windforce)... perhaps my best option is reference?


I think you will be fine by putting your cards in the *PCI_E1* and *PCI_E4* slots. (Or *PC!_E1* and *PCI_E6*)

If you had the idea of putting your second GTX 780 in the PCI_E5, I'm not even sure you will be able to SLI. (Its a PCIE 2.0 slot)


----------



## Regent Square

Thanks to zinfinion, I now know there is a place for my 570 as a dedicated physix card. Will it bottleneck 780? And will there be any fps loss on games that don't have physix support?

Thanks


----------



## steven88

Sorry if this was already asked but....

Can EVGA ACX owners comment on how the noise is, in *COMPARISON* to Asus 670/680 DC2 (two slot version), or MSI TF4 (Lightning or Power Edition), or Gigabyte Windforce 3? I'm only interested in comparison to ACX's true competition.....not compared to a reference blower 580, or a reference blower 680, well you get the point.....thanks in advanced!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Last Light 2560x1600 (don't ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Benchies:*
> 
> *Summary:* Enabling "Advanced PhysX" with only a 780 drops avg FPS from 45.2 to 39.5. Adding a 670 for PhysX returns the avg FPS to 44.29. A 670 for PhysX with "Advanced PhysX" off is virtually the same as the solo 780 PhysX off run.
> 
> *tl;dr:* A dedicated PhysX card will mostly prevent any avg FPS loss when enabling Advanced PhysX. I wouldn't suggest running out and buying one though, just recycle an old card if you have one. Or just go SLI and kill 2 birds with ummm, 2 cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baseline
> 
> 780 Only - Physx Off
> 
> 
> *


the 780 was overclocked? by how much?

I've done with Titan oc, almost 51fps


----------



## newone757

Wow

My 670's in SLI get this (physx off to compare to your performance). I bet the slight difference in FPS between us can be attributed to your slightly higher resolution too.



Based off of this particular comparison I feel even better about returning them for the 780 I have on the way. My 670's are 4gb models so Im going to be saving about $300 switching to the 780. And plan to SLI it in the future. Awesome


----------



## ssgwright

well here's my scores running 1189 and 3200




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6622214


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Depends what the rest of your setup looks like. But for 780 SLI you'll be pulling roughly 500W from the GPUs alone. With an overclocked/overvolted CPU, high-end motherboard, etc., well, I'd say a pretty decent one. Depends on the rest of your setup though.
> 
> And if you plan on flashing them to the modded BIOS, which is only a matter of time, they'll pull even more than 500W. When I had my Titan in and had the modded BIOS flashed, it hit 115% Power Target a few times. So that's 500W x 1.15 = 575W.
> 
> This blows. Stuck at work all day, cards sitting at home in a computer that refuses to play nice with them. After installing 320.18, many programs won't open, even after the Windows 8 Reset. Going to spend all evening seeing what I can do. Determination shall prevail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (<--- I've always wanted to use that one)


so I could keep my 660w PSU at the moment and add a second gtx 780?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> so I could keep my 660w PSU at the moment and add a second gtx 780?


You power draw with two GTX 780 would not even come near 600 watts so yes


----------



## Alatar

With two overvolted and overclocked cards it most definitely would... With a custom BIOS these cards can easily pull over 300W each.

If you try with 660W then you better hope you don't have a hexa SB-E CPU that can pull again over 300W when overclocked....

There's a reason you cannot properly bench setups with 4 big chip GPUs from nvidia with any available 1200W PSU.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> I now know there is a place for my 570 as a dedicated physix card. Will it bottleneck 780? And will there be any fps loss on games that don't have physix support?


No bottleneck. PhysX only utilizes the dedicated card at about 25% or so. Not even enough to raise temps or fans.

On games where it isn't being used it shouldn't cause any FPS drop. If you're overly concerned you can disable the card through device manager. It will still power up and cool itself, but if it is a model that spins to 100% on boot it will stick at 100%. So not an option for my 670. Thanks MSI...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Can EVGA ACX owners comment on how the noise is, in *COMPARISON* to MSI TF4 Power Edition?


So much nicer than the TF4 PE. Fan at same speeds is quieter, less harsh, and has a more pleasant tone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> the 780 was overclocked? by how much?
> I've done with Titan oc, almost 51fps


1137/3400.


----------



## Seid Dark

If there's any GTX 670 / 680 SLI owners who sidegraded to single GTX 780, I would be interested in game benchmarks. I suppose 780 at maximum clocks would come pretty close to previous gen SLI setup? And crush them in games which don't have proper SLI support.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I haven't even tried to overclock it yet, like I said earlier I'm new to Kepler so I really have no idea what I'm doing but I have a rough idea. I just max all the sliders is that it? lol


Lol yes that's right. ... but in a safe manner.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So much nicer than the TF4 PE. Fan at same speeds is quieter, less harsh, and has a more pleasant tone.


Wow. so the ACX is definitely a legit contender in the aftermarket air cooling segment? Past EVGA coolers such as the "DS" aka double shot....and also the Signature 2 coolers were all either average, or subpar. Ever since then, I always thought that EVGA should just stay away from aftermarket coolers, and just stick with what they do best, reference. LOL

I might just give the ACX SC a try then. I always looked at EVGA weird when they come with aftermarket coolers...but this new one might just change my mind. Any other owners can chime in with regards to how well the ACX performs & sounds against TF4, DC2, WF3?


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think you will be fine by putting your cards in the *PCI_E1* and *PCI_E4* slots. (Or *PC!_E1* and *PCI_E6*)
> 
> If you had the idea of putting your second GTX 780 in the PCI_E5, I'm not even sure you will be able to SLI. (Its a PCIE 2.0 slot)


umm, I think I said that I'm going to use slot 1 and 4? didn't even think about putting one in slot 5...









I also considered using slot 1 and 6, then put the sound card at slot 4 or 5, but that would block most connectors at that end of the board (USB, molex, etc.), so I have to check whether they'd fit or not first (especially the molex, since the connector is vertical, not 90 degree angled).

so my question is still unanswered: should I go for the windforce or the reference?


----------



## Regent Square

Thank you, zinfinion for clarifying my doubts.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> If there's any GTX 670 / 680 SLI owners who sidegraded to single GTX 780, I would be interested in game benchmarks. I suppose 780 at maximum clocks would come pretty close to previous gen SLI setup? And crush them in games which don't have proper SLI support.


SLI 670/680 to single 780 would actually be a downgrade in games that scale well. SLI 670 is about 30% faster in a best case scenario, SLI 680 a bit more than that.

The only purpose upgrading from SLI 670/680 is if your favorite game is crap with SLI, or you plan on SLI 780s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Thank you, zinfinion for clarifying my doubts.


No prob. Dedicated PhysX is something not a lot of people ever mess with, so it's got all sorts of misconceptions.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 1137/3400.


Ok

my Titan 1150/3350


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> No. They have the voltage locked at a +.38MV as well.
> 
> All they can change is the VRMS and the pcb color, fans etc.
> 
> IE: 1.187 V is the max.


Lame, even with a modded bios?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Last Light 2560x1600 (don't ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Benchies:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary:* Enabling "Advanced PhysX" with only a 780 drops avg FPS from 45.2 to 39.5. Adding a 670 for PhysX returns the avg FPS to 44.29. A 670 for PhysX with "Advanced PhysX" off is virtually the same as the solo 780 PhysX off run.
> 
> *tl;dr:* A dedicated PhysX card will mostly prevent any avg FPS loss when enabling Advanced PhysX. I wouldn't suggest running out and buying one though, just recycle an old card if you have one. Or just go SLI and kill 2 birds with ummm, 2 cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baseline
> 
> 780 Only - Physx Off
> 
> 
> 780 Only - Physx On
> 
> 
> Dedicated PhysX
> 
> 780 + 670 - Physx Off
> 
> 
> 780 + 670 - Physx On*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> *Here ya go... 1050 / 3250 Mhz OC GTX 780 SLI with GTX 650 dedicated PPU. Keep in mind i'm a strict over 60 fps at all times gamer. I can run Crysis 3 with very high textures w/HIGH tweaks and such. I can run Far Cry 3 on Very High quite nicely. Bioshock Built-in benchmark, which is ******ed that it doesn't show a neat graphical result for DX 11 Ultra shows the lowest average in Town Center @ 40.55 the highest average is 97 fps in the welcome center. It was mostly over 60 fps with some drops in the 35-40 fps range. I haven't played the game yet so I haven't tweaked it, but Ultra DX 11 looks good. BF3 is all Ultra now. I don't have them installed, but Crysis and Warhead should do nicely on Very High. Borderlands 2 and my modded Skyrim... forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. And stuff. Steam version is totally hosed, so two downloads and some troubleshooting later, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic free tests obviously.
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/693579*
> 
> Craziness. If my drivers were approved even with my crap CPU I'd be № 62 on the single GPU Fire Strike list.


Thank you guys for benchmarks, great stuff. Keep 'em coming


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> umm, I think I said that I'm going to use slot 1 and 4? didn't even think about putting one in slot 5...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered using slot 1 and 6, then put the sound card at slot 4 or 5, but that would block most connectors at that end of the board (USB, molex, etc.), so I have to check whether they'd fit or not first (especially the molex, since the connector is vertical, not 90 degree angled).
> 
> so my question is still unanswered: should I go for the windforce or the reference?


To be clear, what karlitos is stating is that you cannot simply pick and choose which PCI-express slots to use for 2 way SLI - if you do, they will run at the incorrect speeds (eg PCI express x4). Your motherboard manual will explicitly state WHICH TWO SLOTS you are *required* to use for 2-way SLI, as it does in the picture shown by Karlitos. You can't simply shift them around at your leisure unless you want to run them at sub-optimial pci express speeds.

I've owned many SLI asus and gigabyte motherboards and the manuals always specify which two slots to use for 2-way SLI. Again, you can't pick and choose. You need to use what is specified in your manual. Therefore you can't use "slots 1 and 6".

To answer your question: reference is easier and less hassle for SLI, while aftermarket cards require some tweaking and attention to air flow for SLI. For single card, it doesn't matter.


----------



## ttnuagmada

1.2v is the max vcore, not 1.187


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> 1.2v is the max vcore, not 1.187


Some cards cap out at 1.187 though. Not quite sure the implications of that.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So after overclocking a *bit* I've found so far that i can get to 1228Mhz Core and 6800 Memory. Still working on the core.
> 
> Edit: ASIC 83%


Thats too dam great for a compatative card vs the Titan. Lol I think you should be dam happy about it and laughing.


----------



## Alatar

All cards will have the same max after flashing. Whether that's 1200mV or 1212mV no idea but they'll still have the same max.


----------



## dph314

_Finally_ up and running. Not sure if it was the drivers before or what, but after the fresh Windows install I'm good to go. Damn this ACX is quiet. Even at 80%. And in my stock Valley run, the card leveled off at 62C with only 60% fan speed. Silent.

Well I updated the motherboard's BIOS too, so I have to go through and get my 4.6Ghz CPU overclock back before doing the rest of my runs, so it compares to my 680 Lightning vs Titan numbers. Then once I factor the 780s' numbers in we'll have some pretty good comparisons.


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> To be clear, what karlitos is stating is that you cannot simply pick and choose which PCI-express slots to use for 2 way SLI - if you do, they will run at the incorrect speeds (eg PCI express x4). Your motherboard manual will explicitly state WHICH TWO SLOTS you are *required* to use for 2-way SLI, as it does in the picture shown by Karlitos. You can't simply shift them around at your leisure unless you want to run them at sub-optimial pci express speeds.
> 
> I've owned many SLI asus and gigabyte motherboards and the manuals always specify which two slots to use for 2-way SLI. Again, you can't pick and choose. You need to use what is specified in your manual. Therefore you can't use "slots 1 and 6".
> 
> To answer your question: reference is easier and less hassle for SLI, while aftermarket cards require some tweaking and attention to air flow for SLI. For single card, it doesn't matter.


I think two way SLI with slot 1 and 6 is possible, as stated in the manual..

thanks for answering the question. I think I'll go for the reference cooler (I kinda like the appearance)









+rep for both of you


----------



## xarot

^ To me it looks you are fitting the card above the MB header connectors, it could fit but it can be a very tight fit if you have e.g. front panel USBs connected there. The FP power, reset etc headers are also usually too tall to use with the card..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> I think two way SLI with slot 1 and 6 is possible, as stated in the manual..
> 
> thanks for answering the question. I think I'll go for the reference cooler (I kinda like the appearance)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for both of you


Remeber to try out both slots to see if you get PCI-E 3.0 on one or both of them, you want the most bandwidth you can get








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> _Finally_ up and running. Not sure if it was the drivers before or what, but after the fresh Windows install I'm good to go. Damn this ACX is quiet. Even at 80%. And in my stock Valley run, the card leveled off at 62C with only 60% fan speed. Silent.
> 
> Well I updated the motherboard's BIOS too, so I have to go through and get my 4.6Ghz CPU overclock back before doing the rest of my runs, so it compares to my 680 Lightning vs Titan numbers. Then once I factor the 780s' numbers in we'll have some pretty good comparisons.


Nice! Sounds like EVGA did it right this time then! Congrats on the new cards


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I haven't even tried to overclock it yet, like I said earlier I'm new to Kepler so I really have no idea what I'm doing but I have a rough idea. I just max all the sliders is that it? lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lol yes that's right. ... but in a safe manner.


Lol yea I was being a little sarcastic there (referring to the power/temp/voltage target) while useful for practical 24/7 overclocks, I was looking for the max stable oc







I've been overclocking since I got my AMD X2 5000+ Black edition back in the day, so I'm fairly familiar with stuff and was just making a joke about the differences in the oc process moving to a Kepler card as well as looking for some tips on what I needed to do to stop the throttling I've heard about. Fortunately my card does not throttle one bit at it's max oc, probably thanks to this ACX cooler keeping it around 60-63C @ 45-50% fan speed. Bare in mind that I have a bit of a wind tunnel for a case, as well as an internal case fan positioned to blow on the end of the card as well as feed the input air to the ACX fans.

I'm pretty happy with my card, especially seeing as how it's already beaten a few Titans in the Valley 1.0 bench thread. I managed to score 74 fps / 3096 points with an oc of 1215MHz/3549MHz for 20th place at the moment in the single gpu category







It's cool to see the competition pick up over in the thread there now that some 780s are slotting themselves into the ladder









It's also fantastic to play BF3 with fxaa and 4xmsaa and everything maxed in the chopper without getting any drops below 60 fps. My old 448 core used to struggle on a few maps in spots with a mix of high/ultra settings and only fxaa so it's a great difference for me.

Time to save up for a new monitor to let this card truly shine, and in the meantime figure out what size/type I want. I was thinking of a 24" that can do 120Hz with the lightboost hack, any suggestions?


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Lol yea I was being a little sarcastic there (referring to the power/temp/voltage target) while useful for practical 24/7 overclocks, I was looking for the max stable oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been overclocking since I got my AMD X2 5000+ Black edition back in the day, so I'm fairly familiar with stuff and was just making a joke about the differences in the oc process moving to a Kepler card as well as looking for some tips on what I needed to do to stop the throttling I've heard about. Fortunately my card does not throttle one bit at it's max oc, probably thanks to this ACX cooler keeping it around 60-63C @ 45-50% fan speed. Bare in mind that I have a bit of a wind tunnel for a case, as well as an internal case fan positioned to blow on the end of the card as well as feed the input air to the ACX fans.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my card, especially seeing as how it's already beaten a few Titans in the Valley 1.0 bench thread. I managed to score 74 fps / 3096 points with an oc of 1215MHz/3549MHz for 20th place at the moment in the single gpu category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool to see the competition pick up over in the thread there now that some 780s are slotting themselves into the ladder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also fantastic to play BF3 with fxaa and 4xmsaa and everything maxed in the chopper without getting any drops below 60 fps. My old 448 core used to struggle on a few maps in spots with a mix of high/ultra settings and only fxaa so it's a great difference for me.
> 
> Time to save up for a new monitor to let this card truly shine, and in the meantime figure out what size/type I want. I was thinking of a 24" that can do 120Hz with the lightboost hack, any suggestions?


Try to overclock the monitor first and see how far it goes.

PS* What is your min/average (on your resolution) framerate on big maps in bf3?
About a card: Is it noisy/loud?


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Try to overclock the monitor first and see how far it goes.
> 
> PS* What is your min/average (on your resolution) framerate on big maps in bf3?
> About a card: Is it noisy/loud?


I keep my frame rate locked to 60 so I haven't checked that, but from various reviews it should be around 113 fps or so. The ACX is the quietest cooler I have ever owned, although I have not had any other non reference cards. The 448 I came from was a design like this but with the one fan in the middle and at full speed it would scream pretty good, this cooler does get loudish but only after you are past the 70% range I would say and even then it has a very nice low woosh sound too it instead of a whine.

Oh yea, I've tried to oc the monitor but anything past 67Hz or so and everything looks fuzzy on the display. I was also a little apprehensive about trying it on this LG I have as I'm pretty sure it's just a cheapo $125 monitor and I'd rather not wreck it, until I have a replacement for it


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I keep my frame rate locked to 60 so I haven't checked that, but from various reviews it should be around 113 fps or so. The ACX is the quietest cooler I have ever owned, although I have not had any other non reference cards. The 448 I came from was a design like this but with the one fan in the middle and at full speed it would scream pretty good, this cooler does get loudish but only after you are past the 70% range I would say and even then it has a very nice low woosh sound too it instead of a whine.
> 
> Oh yea, I've tried to oc the monitor but anything past 67Hz or so and everything looks fuzzy on the display. I was also a little apprehensive about trying it on this LG I have as I'm pretty sure it's just a cheapo $125 monitor and I'd rather not wreck it, until I have a replacement for it


Thanks for a feedback. Good luck with a monitor choice.

Bf3 fps are spot on. MY 570 barely gets 60 avg when all on ultra(no AA) at 1200p on big maps. This card is definitely an upgrade to it. Even if I do not own it yet


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> so I could keep my 660w PSU at the moment and add a second gtx 780?


1. its dependent on your setup
2. how much of a headroom would you like to OC the CPU and GPUs?
3. What brand and model is your PSU?

With a 660w PSU you're cutting it real close with no headroom at all for most of them.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> This was my best Titan run. It was on a modded vbios though.


Lol am I crazy or ur Titan is 4GB?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lol am I crazy or ur Titan is 4GB?


it's just unigine benches being bad at checking your hardware.

Same goes for valley:


----------



## xarot

A little playing around with my SLI cards. It seems that I can't even start with the memory - max 250 MHz but I haven't tested cards individually as long as mem is concerned. But doesn't seem to give much performance increase anyway.

For the core, I am 1220 stable for the first card and 1190 for the second one (+38 mV). Only 3DMark 11 + Metro:LL stability tested so far, so can't say for sure...

I can't break 20k in 3D11...on my i7-990X. Best Performance score so far around 19,6k. Tomorrow I'm going to rebuild my 3960X again and maybe hoping to run 5,1 - 5,2 GHz benches.

I'll try to upload some gaming results. Metro LL, Metro 2033, Sleeping Dogs for starters. Warhead benchmark tool doesn't work in my system.

Edit: Bah, it's not stable anymore. Back to drawing table...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> To be clear, what karlitos is stating is that you cannot simply pick and choose which PCI-express slots to use for 2 way SLI - if you do, they will run at the incorrect speeds (eg PCI express x4). Your motherboard manual will explicitly state WHICH TWO SLOTS you are *required* to use for 2-way SLI, as it does in the picture shown by Karlitos. You can't simply shift them around at your leisure unless you want to run them at sub-optimial pci express speeds.
> 
> I've owned many SLI asus and gigabyte motherboards and the manuals always specify which two slots to use for 2-way SLI. Again, you can't pick and choose. You need to use what is specified in your manual. *Therefore you can't use "slots 1 and 6*".
> 
> To answer your question: reference is easier and less hassle for SLI, while aftermarket cards require some tweaking and attention to air flow for SLI. For single card, it doesn't matter.


Hey man, thanks for the clarification.
















But if you look closely at the manual pages I provided, he can use *PCI_E1 and PCIE_6 slots* for _two way-sli_.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> I think two way SLI with slot 1 and 6 is possible, as stated in the manual..
> 
> thanks for answering the question. I think I'll go for the reference cooler (I kinda like the appearance)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for both of you


I would also go with Reference coolers, especially for two cards.


----------



## skyn3t

why? why TGD? EVGA GTX 780 Price:$746.99 they are going nut'z ?


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why? why TGD? EVGA GTX 780 Price:$746.99 they are going nut'z ?


TigerDirect sucks. Almost every other retailer has them at 650$.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why? why TGD? EVGA GTX 780 Price:$746.99 they are going nut'z ?


Wish I could pay that low, I paid a about $900 for each of mine (Norwegian prices)








For referance cheapest Titan is about $1300..


----------



## wholeeo

Best I could do this morning with this card.


----------



## zinfinion

Bit of a derp question, but how do your 780's tend to crash? Mine goes to a black screen, power save on the monitor kicks in a few seconds later, and the audio goes nuts and gets hung.

My only recourse at that point is the reset button on the chassis.

When my 670 would crash, it would black screen, and then dump to the desktop and there would be a small notification about "NVIDIA display driver has stopped working" or some such.

Any idea how I can get my crashes to happen like that again? Much easier than constantly resetting the PC.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why? why TGD? EVGA GTX 780 Price:$746.99 they are going nut'z ?


I was gonna say because people are out of stuck but newegg still has 780s in stock.

Either ways TD sucks.


----------



## FlyingSolo

If your gonna overclock your gtx 780 to say 1200MHz. If this is possible with all gtx 780 is there a reason to get the evga gtx 780 sc version over the evga gtx 780 normal version


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do this morning with this card.


Very nice, that's the best I've seen a 780 score on valley so far. Did you submit it here? What were your clocks, are those numbers in Valley accurate? Oh and what is your ASIC and max voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Bit of a derp question, but how do your 780's tend to crash? Mine goes to a black screen, power save on the monitor kicks in a few seconds later, and the audio goes nuts and gets hung.
> 
> My only recourse at that point is the reset button on the chassis.
> 
> When my 670 would crash, it would black screen, and then dump to the desktop and there would be a small notification about "NVIDIA display driver has stopped working" or some such.
> 
> Any idea how I can get my crashes to happen like that again? Much easier than constantly resetting the PC.


I tend to get the same behaviour as you describe, however sometimes it will go back to the desktop with a crash message from the bench and a bubble letting me know that my display driver crashed. In the instances where it's just stuck on the black screen I just "alt + tab" out or "ctrl + alt + del" and kill the process if "alt + tab" won't work.


----------



## dph314

Wow. This ACX cooler is amazing. Even 100% fan speed can barely be heard over my case fans, and it's a very soft noise too, seems much softer than the blower on the references/Titan. Did a Valley run @ 1.2v and max temp was 54C









I know a lot of people have been waiting for results...I should have a good amount of them soon. They'll also be comparing my Titan results, obtained on release drivers also, when I compared my Titan to my 680 Lightning. The 3 best cards' performance comparisons shall be posted shortly


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I tend to get the same behaviour as you describe, however sometimes it will go back to the desktop with a crash message from the bench and a bubble letting me know that my display driver crashed. In the instances where it's just stuck on the black screen I just "alt + tab" out or "ctrl + alt + del" and kill the process if alt tab won't work.


Hmm. I've had no luck with alt-tab or ctrl-alt-delete. I do think I've found my rock solid game stable clocks (so much lower than Heaven/Valley stable clocks







) so it's somewhat of a nonissue for now. Hopefully I can figure something out before modded BIOSes hit and I test new settings.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Wow. This ACX cooler is amazing. Even 100% fan speed can barely be heard over my case fans, and it's a very soft noise too, seems much softer than the blower on the references/Titan. Did a Valley run @ 1.2v and max temp was 54C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people have been waiting for results...I should have a good amount of them soon. They'll also be comparing my Titan results, obtained on release drivers also, when I compared my Titan to my 680 Lightning. The 3 best cards' performance comparisons shall be posted shortly


Awesome, I can't wait for my ACX... I am very noise-sensitive so I'm glad to read these posts saying how nice the sound level is even at higher fan speeds on them. I've seen similar comments by others. By the way, have you tried the new BIOS I've seen around? Google is your friend if not.


----------



## Phobia

You know guys ... we are missing the HUGE Picture here .... Something we arent thinking about nor considering ...
Anyone knows ?








Lol, guess thats me as fist to think about it ... its the GTX 790
Yes, the GTX 790 or as in Asus's masterpiece MARS lll
But again ... i dont think Nvidia will allow that to happen ... it will literally kill the Titan and all the Titan users out there ... lol.


----------



## Phobia

IMO ... i see that the EVGA ACX is the best of all for air cooling, coz i saw a video that shows the Fans used in there is long long lasting Vs. the traditional ones ...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Awesome, I can't wait for my ACX... I am very noise-sensitive so I'm glad to read these posts saying how nice the sound level is even at higher fan speeds on them. I've seen similar comments by others. *By the way, have you tried the new BIOS I've seen around? Google is your friend if not*.


I tried searching around, did not find any! Could you please provide some links to the ones you found? Thanks
Unless you mean these? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## MxPhenom 216

I have mine on the way! Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Regent Square

Spoil: You guys are overclocking a card to get the best results meanwhile having errors all over the place with a graphics card. This made me think that overclocking needs to be settled at a certain point.

Could you please provide an overclocking profile which is stable and unstable for noobs like me.

Also, is there an overclocking 780 teaching info.

Thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Spoil: You guys are overclocking a card to get the best results meanwhile having errors all over the place with a graphics card. This made me think that overclocking needs to be settled at a certain point.
> 
> Could you please provide an overclocking profile which is stable and unstable for noobs like me.
> 
> Also, is there an overclocking 780 teaching info.
> 
> Thanks


No Graphics card is the same when it comes to overcocking, and there is nothing like an "Overclocking Profile". You have to find what is stable for your GPU by yourself. There are guides on the web that would help you know "how to overclock", but no one can tell you what your GPU's limit is. What might be stable for someone else, might not be stable for you.

you can start from HERE to learn how to get the best from your GPU. It works for all kepler GPU's


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Spoil: You guys are overclocking a card to get the best results meanwhile having errors all over the place with a graphics card. This made me think that overclocking needs to be settled at a certain point.
> 
> Could you please provide an overclocking profile which is stable and unstable for noobs like me.
> 
> Also, is there an overclocking 780 teaching info.
> 
> Thanks


check this thread about GTX 670 overclocking.. I think they wouldn't be much different from GTX 780 (just take into consideration the temp target. the card will reduce clock speed if the temp is high enough)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

btw Titan overclocking guides should be closer, if you could find one, and OC profile from someone else might or might not work with your card, since every single chip has a different max stable clock/memory speed. you can only do some trial and error to find those max numbers.

btw guys, just want to confirm this, but 860W PSU should be more than enough for two of these cards OC'd right? I'm using an i7 3820, fyi.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Also, is there an overclocking 780 teaching info.


Increase clock speed. Run benchmark. If it crashes, reduce clock speed. If it doesn't, increase it until it does. And then reduce it a couple of steps. Then play some real games and discover that benchmark clocks are unstable in games and decrease until games don't crash.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I tried searching around, did not find any! Could you please provide some links to the ones you found? Thanks
> Unless you mean these? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


Nah, it's a TI one







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Increase clock speed. Run benchmark. If it crashes, reduce clock speed. If it doesn't, increase it until it does. And then reduce it a couple of steps. Then play some real games and discover that benchmark clocks are unstable in games and decrease until games don't crash.


Pretty much... benching is fun but 24/7 stable clocks are what you actually can use. I just use benches to determine a rough limit then downclock until games stop crashing (a few favorites for testing are Crysis 2 with ultra dx11 etc., and The Secret World fully DX11-enabled with TXAA for quick tests in the city since it tends to crash an unstable oc very quickly and generates a lot of heat). I then bench my 24/7 stable clocks and post 'em







. It's fun to see that number be 1-2 higher on a Valley run with bench clocks, but it's meaningless if all you can do is run Valley with it







.


----------



## skyn3t

Mine will arrive on tuesday too. I'm still fighting to get another SC ACX but looks like it will be available only after holidays


----------



## GoldenTiger

Mine's due Thursday, cross-country 3-day shipping and holiday weekend = slow. It's still going to be worth the wait though... 2 days or ~$50 off in my case.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nah, it's a TI one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do you have a 900 number $2.50/minute hint line? 'Cause I am having trouble solving this puzzle.


----------



## wholeeo

Any drawbacks from ordering a card directly from EVGA?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Any drawbacks from ordering a card directly from EVGA?


They call to confirm orders over $500, and I don't know if they do that on weekends/holidays.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Do you have a 900 number $2.50/minute hint line? 'Cause I am having trouble solving this puzzle.


I'm not Konami, darnit!


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> They call to confirm orders over $500, and I don't know if they do that on weekends/holidays.


Got the oc info. Thanks man. The only2 questions(per now lol)I have are: do I have so set a gpu meter to 106% voltage control or it depends on an overclock? And will the card automatically adjust the voltage to fit the new speeds I have to do it(voltage set) manually.

PS: Those 770 performance slides are sweet d:


----------



## dph314

Anyone running SLI try the Metro LL benchmark? Seems I'm getting low usage. Single-card ran at a straight 99%, but not SLI-


----------



## JonHend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Increase clock speed. Run benchmark. If it crashes, reduce clock speed. If it doesn't, increase it until it does. And then reduce it a couple of steps. Then play some real games and discover that benchmark clocks are unstable in games and decrease until games don't crash.


+Rep to zinfinion for his laymans guide to overclocking for noobs like myself.


----------



## Kryshek

Finally got home and got my 780 installed







Time to have some fun...


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Anyone running SLI try the Metro LL benchmark? Seems I'm getting low usage. Single-card ran at a straight 99%, but not SLI-]


There's a problem with SLI utilization on Metro LL. Better performing custom SLI profile can be installed with Nvidia Inspector but that causes issues with lights in the game.

Source: http://maldotex.blogspot.fi/2013/05/metro-last-light-sli.html


----------



## xarot

A few game benches with 780 SLI at stock, X58 might be a little bottleneck (for benchmarking, PCIe 2.0 etc..).

[email protected] MHz
Corsair Dominator-GT 6x2 GB 1866 MHz Cl7-8-7
ASUS GTX 780 SLI @ stock

3DMark:



3DMark 11:



Metro: Last Light:



Metro 2033:



Sleeping Dogs:



Crysis Warhead:



And Bioshock Infinite:

Settings: UltraDX11_DDOF, 1920x1080

Per Scene Stats:
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
32.81, 115.93, 28.45, 349.88, Welcome Center
6.57, 126.43, 31.03, 416.00, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
22.13, 153.15, 34.48, 496.95, Town Center
8.07, 144.81, 22.40, 334.89, Raffle
9.04, 203.58, 33.44, 348.04, Monument Island
3.02, 231.06, 169.63, 323.21, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.64, 143.74, 22.40, 496.95, Overall

Just to show when GPUs overclocked at 1202/6508/1.2 V (I don't know, I think it's 1170 but EVGA Precision says 1202 at load). Not fully stable though since Metro 2033 crashed, but just for comparison.

3DMark 11:



Metro: Last Light:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> *A few game benches with 780 SLI* at stock, X58 might be a little bottleneck (for benchmarking, PCIe 2.0 etc..).
> 
> [email protected] MHz
> Corsair Dominator-GT 6x2 GB 1866 MHz Cl7-8-7
> ASUS GTX 780 SLI @ stock
> 
> 3DMark 11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Metro: Last Light:
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis Warhead:
> 
> 
> 
> And Bioshock Infinite:
> 
> Settings: UltraDX11_DDOF, 1920x1080
> 
> Per Scene Stats:
> Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
> 32.81, 115.93, 28.45, 349.88, Welcome Center
> 6.57, 126.43, 31.03, 416.00, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
> 22.13, 153.15, 34.48, 496.95, Town Center
> 8.07, 144.81, 22.40, 334.89, Raffle
> 9.04, 203.58, 33.44, 348.04, Monument Island
> 3.02, 231.06, 169.63, 323.21, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
> 81.64, 143.74, 22.40, 496.95, Overall
> 
> Just to show when GPUs overclocked at 1202/6508/1.2 V (I don't know, I think it's 1170 but EVGA Precision says 1202 at load). Not fully stable though since Metro 2033 crashed, but just for comparison.
> 
> 3DMark 11:
> 
> 
> 
> Metro: Last Light:


Please overclock your cards and post Valley Score here http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/0_30

x58 will be a little bottleneck but really nothing to worry about, especially with a i7 990x.

Thanks


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Just to show when GPUs overclocked at 1202/6508/1.2 V (I don't know, I think it's 1170 but EVGA Precision says 1202 at load). Not fully stable though since Metro 2033 crashed, but just for comparison.
> 
> 3DMark 11:


3DMark 11 Graphics score seems a bit low. At those clocks I'm getting 32K graphics score.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 3DMark 11 Graphics score seems a bit low. At those clocks I'm getting 32K graphics score.


Could be that those clocks weren't fully stable, as I wrote it passed like 4 game benchmarks then crashed in Metro 2033.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Anyone running SLI try the Metro LL benchmark? Seems I'm getting low usage. Single-card ran at a straight 99%, but not SLI-


I'm pretty much pinned over 90% each card through the whole benchmark. But I have a dedicated PPU so I dunno if that makes a difference. Maybe the resolution makes a difference, also.


----------



## jameschisholm

Is this a good card to buy now, considering the new consoles are out at the end of the year and I know it's really sad that we sometimes have to time our upgrades to coincide with console releases but is it worth buying now?

Would buying a GTX 780 + my current setup, completely demolish the next gen consoles?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is this a good card to buy now, considering the new consoles are out at the end of the year and I know it's really sad that we sometimes have to time our upgrades to coincide with console releases but is it worth buying now?


a 670 can rape the new consoles


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Anyone running SLI try the Metro LL benchmark? Seems I'm getting low usage. Single-card ran at a straight 99%, but not SLI-
> 
> Nice, What the average temp different between gpus, thanks,


----------



## spacin9

Here's Valley... 5990 x 1200 on Ultra 4X AA. Then Extreme HD 1080p


----------



## Flisker

So when my GTX 780 gets here on Tuesday, I'm thinking about using my GTX 460 as a dedicated PhysX card but I have a few questions about this:

1. I guess my 650W Corsair PSU will be able to handle both cards?

2.1. Is it worth it?

2.2. Will the 460 just bottleneck the 780?

460 is a ASUS GeForce GTX 460 1GB DirectCU


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> So when my GTX 780 gets here on Tuesday, I'm thinking about using my GTX 460 as a dedicated PhysX card but I have a few questions about this:
> 
> 1. I guess my 650W Corsair PSU will be able to handle both cards?
> 
> 2.1. Is it worth it?
> 
> 2.2. Will the 460 just bottleneck the 780?
> 
> 460 is a ASUS GeForce GTX 460 1GB DirectCU


What is your Corsair PSU? Because you're cutting it.


----------



## Razor 116

For all you guys that have your GTX 780's














, What's the temps like with the stock cooler when OC'd and at stock clocks. Have you experienced any throttling.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> So when my GTX 780 gets here on Tuesday, I'm thinking about using my GTX 460 as a dedicated PhysX card but I have a few questions about this:
> 
> 1. I guess my 650W Corsair PSU will be able to handle both cards?
> 
> 2.1. Is it worth it?
> 
> 2.2. Will the 460 just bottleneck the 780?
> 
> 460 is a ASUS GeForce GTX 460 1GB DirectCU


It would be pushing it. 270w @ load for the 460 + 250w for GTX 780 with overclocking + CPU overclocking, etc. It's doubtful the 460 will pull that much using it just for physx but... My answer is... if you've got a GTX 780 with a PPU, you may as well invest in a 1000w+ power supply. I got mine, which is basically a Seasonic rebrand, for under $150, so the deals are there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> For all you guys that have your GTX 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , What's the temps like with the stock cooler when OC'd and at stock clocks. Have you experienced any throttling.


Surprisingly, with my settings... the cards don't throttle. I stay solid @ 1045 Mhz. It can do more but I really don't need it to. I have a custom fan profile... I stay about 70c give or take (68c-74c) under full gaming load.


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What is your Corsair PSU? Because you're cutting it.


*Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail* that I purchased on 27th August 2009 (wow that's actually a long time ago!)


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Modded BIOSs will help either way, but it depends. Almost done with my clean Windows install, so I haven't had a chance to play with my cards yet, and see how they behave. But was the voltage dropping on you? If so then it may take the magic that was done to the Titan BIOS to keep the voltage locked at 1.212v and raise the Power ceiling before getting clocks any higher.
> 
> Edit: Oh, yeah, just reread that one part: No, a modded BIOS will not get _over_ 1.2v, but it will lock the voltage at 1.2v and keep it from throttling.


moded bios on a Titan allows people to go to 1.212v, I think it will be the same with the 780.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> So when my GTX 780 gets here on Tuesday, I'm thinking about using my GTX 460 as a dedicated PhysX card but I have a few questions about this:
> 
> 1. I guess my 650W Corsair PSU will be able to handle both cards?
> 
> 2.1. Is it worth it?
> 
> 2.2. Will the 460 just bottleneck the 780?
> 
> 460 is a ASUS GeForce GTX 460 1GB DirectCU


1. Yes. PhysX cards never go above about 25% usage. Your PSU won't even know it is there.

2. Yes. Fancy effects with no drop in FPS is ballin'.

2.2 No.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> It would be pushing it. 270w @ load for the 460 + 250w for GTX 780 with overclocking + CPU overclocking, etc. It's doubtful the 460 will pull that much using it just for physx...


No way a 460 draws 270W at load. More like 150W. http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_460_review_%28roundup%29,13.html Running PhysX it will draw 40W at most.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Surprisingly, with my settings... the cards don't throttle. I stay solid @ 1045 Mhz. It can do more but I really don't need it to. I have a custom fan profile... I stay about 70c give or take (68c-74c) under full gaming load.


Considering yours are in SLI that's even more impressive. Can't wait until mine arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## spacin9

My answer still stands. If you've got a 780 with overclocking and that other junk.... In my opinion... it's time to upgrade from a 650w PSU. I would at least think about it. And my feeling is... if you have to ask, you already know the answer.


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> My answer still stands. If you've got a 780 with overclocking and that other junk.... In my opinion... it's time to upgrade from a 650w PSU. I would at least think about it. And my feeling is... *if you have to ask, you already know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had to ask because I've never done it before and thought this would be the best place to ask







Seeing the age of my PSU, I'm thinking I should maybe consider upgrading it soon (maybe go modular)


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Considering yours are in SLI that's even more impressive. Can't wait until mine arrives on Tuesday.


Well i'm in the mountains and my open sliding glass door is blowing right inside my case on a lovely, breezy 70F day... so don't take my results as typical. For those of you with hot summers and might be strained for AC i.e. your parents are cheap and won't turn it on... it might be a bit higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No way a 460 draws 270W at load. More like 150W. http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_460_review_%28roundup%29,13.html Running PhysX it will draw 40W at most.


Yeah I was looking at total system draw I think. But still... 780? get a new psu... in for a penny... in for a pound.


----------



## spacin9

double sorry...


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> It would be pushing it. 270w @ load for the 460 + 250w for GTX 780 with overclocking + CPU overclocking, etc. It's doubtful the 460 will pull that much using it just for physx but... *My answer is... if you've got a GTX 780 with a PPU, you may as well invest in a 1000w+ power supply*. .......


Hmmm.....so if someone wants to Tri-SLI Titan, according to you he/she must invest in a 3000watt PSU?

I don't mind someone recommending overkill units, but saying its necessary for a single card is just plain silly.

A quality 450w unit can handle an oc'ed GTX780 easily, with a GTX460 as mentioned earlier consuming less than 80w if used as a PhysX card......

650w is more than enough to run such a setup.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Anyone running SLI try the Metro LL benchmark? Seems I'm getting low usage. Single-card ran at a straight 99%, but not SLI-]
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem with SLI utilization on Metro LL. Better performing custom SLI profile can be installed with Nvidia Inspector but that causes issues with lights in the game.
> 
> Source: http://maldotex.blogspot.fi/2013/05/metro-last-light-sli.html
Click to expand...

Thanks. Good to know. Performance is pretty good when they're at 90% so I'll just put up with it instead of causing graphical errors with that modded SLI profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Anyone running SLI try the Metro LL benchmark? Seems I'm getting low usage. Single-card ran at a straight 99%, but not SLI-
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much pinned over 90% each card through the whole benchmark. But I have a dedicated PPU so I dunno if that makes a difference. Maybe the resolution makes a difference, also.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yeah it looks like you're having the same issue. Seems like it's a problem with the SLI profile, glad it's not just me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Nice, What the average temp different between gpus, thanks,


Highest I've seen my top GPU go is 72C, and that's with it pinned at 1176 @ 1.2v in a semi-warm room with a conservative and quiet fan curve. Loving these ACX's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> moded bios on a Titan allows people to go to 1.212v, I think it will be the same with the 780.


I've had time to play with mine a bit and it doesn't look like they behave anywhere NEAR as bad as my Titans did on the stock BIOS. I only had one throttling instance, in the Sleeping Dogs bench. Other than that, they stayed at 1.2v the entire time, which was definitely not the case with my Titans. Nvidia fixed whatever the issue was. So...since modded BIOS can raise the power target, it would get rid of the brief throttle I had in Sleeping Dogs, but for the most part it wouldn't make much of a difference really. I don't throttle like I did with my Titans, so, I'm no longer looking forward to modded BIOSs unless they can magically raise the voltage (which I know they can't).


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> *Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail* that I purchased on 27th August 2009 (wow that's actually a long time ago!)


Honestly you're cutting. While the PhysX card won't be pushing that PSU that hard but you're on the edge limit.

Another thing to note is the AMP output of the PSU that you should look at, not the Wattage.

And the last "another thing" do a double take. Run games with hardware accelerated PhysX with your 460 in and without it in. You might be surprised that your old GPU is actually holding you back and not giving you performance increase but a decease. IE the main GPU is drawling to fast and is actually waiting on your PhysX card to do the calculation.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thanks. Good to know. Performance is pretty good when they're at 90% so I'll just put up with it instead of causing graphical errors with that modded SLI profile.
> 
> Yeah it looks like you're having the same issue. Seems like it's a problem with the SLI profile, glad it's not just me.


How does the game feel in SLI? Fluid, no stutters or other wonkiness? That's my main concern.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah it looks like you're having the same issue. Seems like it's a problem with the SLI profile, glad it's not just me.


There is fluxuation, but i'm getting good usage. It's the AA and tessellation that kills this benchmark. It seems the game scales only when needed, hence the usage goes up and down. It can be tweaked i'm sure, but i'm seeing a smooth benchmark, even with all those particles flying around. Physx is what matters to me here.... not AA and tess.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thanks. Good to know. Performance is pretty good when they're at 90% so I'll just put up with it instead of causing graphical errors with that modded SLI profile.
> 
> Yeah it looks like you're having the same issue. Seems like it's a problem with the SLI profile, glad it's not just me.
> 
> 
> 
> How does the game feel in SLI? Fluid, no stutters or other wonkiness? That's my main concern.
Click to expand...

Game is amazingly smooth in SLI. I can't even _tell_ I'm using SLI actually.

Here's the frametime graph from Precision, the 2 spikes were caused by loading screens-



Even with a single-card I never seen smoother gameplay. Metro runs great all-around. Don't even get screen-tearing when not using v-sync, unlike the first one.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I've had time to play with mine a bit and it doesn't look like they behave anywhere NEAR as bad as my Titans did on the stock BIOS. I only had one throttling instance, in the Sleeping Dogs bench. Other than that, they stayed at 1.2v the entire time, which was definitely not the case with my Titans. Nvidia fixed whatever the issue was. So...since modded BIOS can raise the power target, it would get rid of the brief throttle I had in Sleeping Dogs, but for the most part it wouldn't make much of a difference really. I don't throttle like I did with my Titans, so, I'm no longer looking forward to modded BIOSs unless they can magically raise the voltage (which I know they can't).


I'm getting similar behavior to the Titan, it seems to want to throttle for no reason, even without any limits being reached, though it will only do it slightly. The problem I'm having with my MSI card though, is that for whatever reason, there is no 1.187v stepping. It will run 1.2v and 1.175, but it treats the +25 step as 1.175 as well. So this minor throttling i've seen is actually causing my benchmark runs to crash, because the card will drop, say 12-15 MHZ, (for no reason relating to temp/power limits), but instead of dropping to 1.187v it drops from 1.2v to 1.175v and crashes.

I think I might try a vbios from EVGA or somebody and see if it gives me 1.187v, because it's pretty irritating, even that 3187 valley run I finished, only finished because it managed to survive that large vcore drop off for no apparent reason.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys 2 quick questions, 1) Do all the reference 780 in this case the galaxy brand have the lit geforce logo..2) And will my hx 750 be enough when i do go sli...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> So when my GTX 780 gets here on Tuesday, I'm thinking about using my GTX 460 as a dedicated PhysX card but I have a few questions about this:
> 
> 1. I guess my 650W Corsair PSU will be able to handle both cards?
> 
> 2.1. Is it worth it?
> 
> 2.2. Will the 460 just bottleneck the 780?
> 
> 460 is a ASUS GeForce GTX 460 1GB DirectCU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 1. Yes. PhysX cards never go above about 25% usage. Your PSU won't even know it is there.
> 
> 2. Yes. Fancy effects with no drop in FPS is ballin'.
> 
> 2.2 No.
> No way a 460 draws 270W at load. More like 150W. http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_460_review_%28roundup%29,13.html Running PhysX it will draw 40W at most.


This guy is right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys 2 quick questions, 1) Do all the reference 780 in this case the galaxy brand have the lit geforce logo..2) And will my hx 750 be enough when i do go sli...


All the reference GTX 780s will have the GTX GeForce logo light up.

Also your psu is enough for two 780s and a 3570k


----------



## ttnuagmada

Does anyone have a mirror for the modded vbios on TI? I don't want to have to register and make several posts just to download it.


----------



## spacin9

Here's are some physx PPU tests I did with GTX 780 SLI enabled @ 5990 x 1200 and the Metro LL D6 benchmark. All test are Very High, Normal motion blur, no AA and no tessellation. Then only thing changing is:

_*Advanced Physx on/off and the selection of physx in the nvidia menu.*_

*As you can see, advanced physx with CPU selected only produces a slide show when heavy physx hits in the middle of the benchmark:*



And with advanced physx off:



With GTX 780 GPU2 selected for advanced physx, the average is 50 fps, with dips in the 30s and 40s during the heavy fight scene:



And with advanced physx off (SLI still on):



*And here is with a dedicated GTX 650, advanced physx on. It's 8 fps faster than just GTX 780 SLI (gpu2) for advanced physx:*



And with advanced physx off with GTX 650 PPU selected:



*I saw pretty decent scaling through all the benchmarks. This is with no tess or AA. And at my resolution, in this game anyway, i'm not sure how much benefit I would see from SSAA anyway. As can be seen... you may as well spend another $70-$100 for a dedicated PPU if you're going to play advanced physx games.








*


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I've had time to play with mine a bit and it doesn't look like they behave anywhere NEAR as bad as my Titans did on the stock BIOS. I only had one throttling instance, in the Sleeping Dogs bench. Other than that, they stayed at 1.2v the entire time, which was definitely not the case with my Titans. Nvidia fixed whatever the issue was. So...since modded BIOS can raise the power target, it would get rid of the brief throttle I had in Sleeping Dogs, but for the most part it wouldn't make much of a difference really. I don't throttle like I did with my Titans, so, I'm no longer looking forward to modded BIOSs unless they can magically raise the voltage (which I know they can't).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting similar behavior to the Titan, it seems to want to throttle for no reason, even without any limits being reached, though it will only do it slightly. The problem I'm having with my MSI card though, is that for whatever reason, there is no 1.187v stepping. It will run 1.2v and 1.175, but it treats the +25 step as 1.175 as well. So this minor throttling i've seen is actually causing my benchmark runs to crash, because the card will drop, say 12-15 MHZ, (for no reason relating to temp/power limits), but instead of dropping to 1.187v it drops from 1.2v to 1.175v and crashes.
> 
> I think I might try a vbios from EVGA or somebody and see if it gives me 1.187v, because it's pretty irritating, even that 3187 valley run I finished, only finished because it managed to survive that large vcore drop off for no apparent reason.
Click to expand...

Hmm. I guess the issue isn't completely fixed then. Mine only dropped that once, for a second. What were you running that they throttled? I guess you'd benefit from a modded BIOS then. I'll probably get it just for the hell of it, because it only takes a few seconds to do.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> And will my hx 750 be enough when i do go sli...


Short answer yes its enough


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Hmmm.....so if someone wants to Tri-SLI Titan, according to you he/she must invest in a 3000watt PSU?
> 
> I don't mind someone recommending overkill units, but saying its necessary for a single card is just plain silly.
> 
> A quality 450w unit can handle an oc'ed GTX780 easily, with a GTX460 as mentioned earlier consuming less than 80w if used as a PhysX card......
> 
> 650w is more than enough to run such a setup.


I didn't say *necessary*. That's just my suggestion- it's what I would do. If you're going to drop $700 on a video card, you may as well get better than a 650w three-year old PSU. Otherwise, he can do what he damn well pleases.

_*From Guru 3D "GeForce GTX 780 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit"*_. Now I just showed advanced physx in my previous post kick Metros ass with a dedicated PPU. You think that GTX 460 is really only pulling 35w under a full physx load? I've seen the stats in afterburner. My GTX 650 ramps up to game speeds with 35% GPU usage. Mind you, my card is more efficient than a 460. Let's say 50w for the dedicated 460 PPU, just to be safe. That's 600w. To me.. that's pushing it, especially when you're overclocking, which we all pretty much are. I don't see it being silly. I see... "what the heck...might as well get a better power supply".


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Wow. This ACX cooler is amazing. Even 100% fan speed can barely be heard over my case fans, and it's a very soft noise too, seems much softer than the blower on the references/Titan. Did a Valley run @ 1.2v and max temp was 54C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people have been waiting for results...I should have a good amount of them soon. They'll also be comparing my Titan results, obtained on release drivers also, when I compared my Titan to my 680 Lightning. The 3 best cards' performance comparisons shall be posted shortly


This is great to hear....I am curious, what previous aftermarket cooled cards were you using besides the 680 Lightning? Is the ACX much quieter than an MSI 680 Lightning fans?


----------



## jarble

Well I ordered mine next day air when they hit newegg while I was at a friends wedding and it will not arrive until after labor day







me and newegg will be having a chat about that little gem of news


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Well I ordered mine next day air when they hit newegg while I was at a friends wedding and it will not arrive until after labor day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and newegg will be having a chat about that little gem of news


Couple of points here, I just want to point out this probably isn't newegg's fault.

1) UPS only works on business days. *Next day air is next business day*, which is an industry standard phrase for the shipping business meaning *MONDAY THROUGH FRIDAY*. I don't know if you're new to shipping, but it has been like this for decades. That said, UPS does have a special saturday next day air but it costs more than normal next day air and 99% of businesses will never use it. It is very expensive unless you're using something like amazon prime, where amazon prime gets ridiculous discounts from UPS. Everywhere else, expect monday through friday excluding holidays. 99% of retailers will not ever use saturday next day air, and yes it's only available with next day air, it's incredibly cost prohibitive.

2) *Monday is not a working day*. UPS is not delivering on monday, obviously, because it's a holiday, Memorial day.

3) Lastly, newegg has a cut-off time for next day air or 2DA. That is noon eastern if i'm not mistaken. If you order past this, it will ship the next business day (AGAIN, BUSINESS DAYS IN THE SHIPPING BUSINESS MEANS MONDAY THROUGH FRIDAY EXCLUDING HOLIDAYS)

Before you complain to newegg, realize that this is probably not their fault. UPS and Fedex work Monday through Friday, and getting anything shipped or delivered on a Sat is a premium service that 99% of online retailers do not use. Because it's incredibly expensive. Also realize what "next day air" means. That is next business day (monday through friday excluding holidays). I've been a business owner in the past so I can state that most people complaining about shipping aren't familiar with UPS/Fedex - I'm not excluding the possibility if it being newegg's fault, but it isn't likely.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys 2 quick questions, 1) Do all the reference 780 in this case the galaxy brand have the lit geforce logo..2) And will my hx 750 be enough when i do go sli...


for reference, I can't get my [email protected] 4.5 and [email protected]/1700 to pull more than 400w from the wall in a gaming or benchmark situation. My PSU runs about 90% efficiency (AX850).


----------



## skyn3t

I will be off to shrinkless my PSU and add 4 more wires to my PSU. I only have Four 6pin connectors for my 670's so I'll need two 6pin and two 8pin connector for my 780's







I will been monitoring it by my mini10 and SG4.

PS: Great work guys







This is why OCN is one of most famous site because we make it happen.


----------



## zinfinion

I'm just going to throw some numbers out, and y'all can interpret them how you want. I have my system hooked to a UPS that has a power usage in watts readout.

Baseline desktop idle: 56W

Metro LL No PhysX: 370W peak, 320-340W average.

Metro LL PhysX: 369W peak, 340-360W average.

At 50% usage the AX 750 is around 90% efficient, so the actual watts on the PC component side of the PSU would be 90% of those numbers.

So, with efficiency factored in:

Baseline desktop idle: 50.4W

Metro LL No PhysX: 333W peak, 288-306W average.

Metro LL PhysX: 332.1W peak, 306-324W average.

Granted, this is probably not the most punishing test out there, and there's no way I am running Prime95 FFT and Furmark at the same time. I'd rather not melt anything down.









But between 250W max for the GPU and ~105W max for the CPU, that gets you up to 355, which is spitting distance of the load pulled on this benchmark. Obviously each person's specific CPU max watts would need to be factored into their decisions.

Now. Why do GPU makers recommend 600+W PSUs? Two reasons: there is no telling how many amps a given power supply will have on the 12V rail, and two, PSUs lead happier, longer lives when not run to the limit. Keeping them around half capacity is the way to go really.

780 + PhysX card on a 650W? Fine.

SLI 780s on a 650W? No way. 600+W of draw is way to close, and that's not even taking into account how much of the rated 650W is on the 12V rail.

SLI 780s on a 750W? Frisky, but likely not dangerous with a 4-core CPU.

For SLI 780s the absolute minimum I would recommend and feel safe in doing so would be an 850W.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Does anyone have a mirror for the modded vbios on TI? I don't want to have to register and make several posts just to download it.


Just buy an elite membership then, mirroring it is effectively warez.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm just going to throw some numbers out, and y'all can interpret them how you want. I have my system hooked to a UPS that has a power usage in watts readout.
> 
> Baseline desktop idle: 56W
> 
> Metro LL No PhysX: 370W peak, 320-340W average.
> 
> Metro LL PhysX: 369W peak, 340-360W average.
> 
> At 50% usage the AX 750 is around 90% efficient, so the actual watts on the PC component side of the PSU would be 90% of those numbers.
> 
> So, with efficiency factored in:
> 
> Baseline desktop idle: 50.4W
> 
> Metro LL No PhysX: 333W peak, 288-306W average.
> 
> Metro LL PhysX: 332.1W peak, 306-324W average.
> 
> Granted, this is probably not the most punishing test out there, and there's no way I am running Prime95 FFT and Furmark at the same time. I'd rather not melt anything down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But between 250W max for the GPU and ~105W max for the CPU, that gets you up to 355, which is spitting distance of the load pulled on this benchmark. Obviously each person's specific CPU max watts would need to be factored into their decisions.
> 
> Now. Why do GPU makers recommend 600+W PSUs? Two reasons: there is no telling how many amps a given power supply will have on the 12V rail, and two, PSUs lead happier, longer lives when not run to the limit. Keeping them around half capacity is the way to go really.
> 
> 780 + PhysX card on a 650W? Fine.
> 
> SLI 780s on a 650W? No way. 600+W of draw is way to close, and that's not even taking into account how much of the rated 650W is on the 12V rail.
> 
> SLI 780s on a 750W? Frisky, but likely not dangerous with a 4-core CPU.
> 
> For SLI 780s the absolute minimum I would recommend and feel safe in doing so would be an 850W.


Wattage is only part of the story, it also depends on how much amp your PSU can supply on the 12V line and your total system.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Granted, this is probably not the most punishing test out there, and there's no way I am running Prime95 FFT and Furmark at the same time. I'd rather not melt anything down.


For science!!!


----------



## ttnuagmada

IBT Maximum, Furmark Xtreme burn-in 8x MSAA @1440p. 100% CPU utilization and 99% GPU utilization. 3770K @ 4.5 1.3v, [email protected]/1700 1.2v

This is with a Corsair AX 850.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Wattage is only part of the story, it also depends on how much amp your PSU can supply on the 12V line and your total system.


Which I explicitly mentioned...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Now. Why do GPU makers recommend 600+W PSUs? Two reasons: *there is no telling how many amps a given power supply will have on the 12V rail*, and two, PSUs lead happier, longer lives when not run to the limit. Keeping them around half capacity is the way to go really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> For science!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> IBT Maximum, Furmark Xtreme burn-in 8x MSAA @1440p. 100% CPU utilization and 99% GPU utilization. 3770K @ 4.5 1.3v, [email protected]/1700 1.2v
> 
> This is with a Corsair AX 850.


So about 400W on the PC side. Not surprising given the extra juice going to the CPU.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Which I explicitly mentioned...
> 
> So about 400W on the PC side. Not surprising given the extra juice going to the CPU.


Ah missed that part.

Either ways the person has hold us their using a HX750 and its not going to cut it with two GTX 780s and a OCed i5-3570k.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Ah missed that part.
> Either ways the person has hold us their using a HX750 and its not going to cut it with two GTX 780s and a OCed i5-3570k.


I absolutely agree that SLI 780s is cutting it somewhat close on a 750W. See below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> For science!!!


For science!!! I got frisky and went ahead. 433W total at the UPS. 166W with just Prime 95 In-place FFT. So efficiencies and baseline removed, 80W for the CPU and 240 for the GPU.

So counting everything up with my processor at 4.0 GHz, 610W total load with SLI 780s with everything at 100% load. So minimum 51 amps needed on the 12V. And the AX750 has 12V 62A, so the board is green.







Still, 82% load, eep.







Likely more around 70% load when gaming and not torture testing though.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Ah missed that part.
> 
> Either ways the person has hold us their using a HX750 and its not going to cut it with two GTX 780s and a OCed i5-3570k.


Actually, I think the HX750 would be game. Playing BF3 never pulls more than 350w from the wall, and that's with vsync off. The HX750 is a tough unit, i saw a review where someone was pulling 900w from it with it still working within spec and over 80% efficiency. Since it's known to be solid, and 2 780's in a gaming situation probably wouldn't ever put it over 600w, even with overclocking, I'd say it should be fine.

edit: actually the review I saw was on an older model, still though, he's looking at 600w in a typical scenario, I think he should be fine.
edit2: It looks like Seasonic makes the new HX. CWT made the old one.


----------



## spacin9

This is what bothers me about power consumption with these cards... with SB-e anyway. I forget many use Ivy and Sandy Z77, etc. Now i've only got four cores @ 4.43 Ghz .. but I'm thinking along the same lines. It seems there are differing opinions and different "science!" from what I read about the real power consumption of these components, so I figure it's sage to error on the side of caution.

From the Sandy Bridge-e Overclocking guide here on OC.net:

"This is important with SBe unlike with SB. SBe is a power hog, they said Bulldozer was a power hog, well they must not have foreseen Intel doing the same thing. SBe can pull 350-400 Watts at 4800mhz+ before power conversion of the VRM. That is a lot of watts. I used Corsair AX1200."


----------



## ttnuagmada

I'm not sure if I understand. Are you saying that SB-e actually stresses the PSU a lot more than wall measurements indicate, or that 32nm was just that much more power hungry than 22nm?

The guy with the HX750 has a 3570K, So I think we're comparing apples to apples.

edit: nm I can't read.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> It seems there are differing opinions and different "science!" from what I read about the real power consumption of these components, so I figure it's sage to error on the side of caution.
> 
> "SBe can pull 350-400 Watts at 4800mhz+ before power conversion of the VRM. That is a lot of watts. I used Corsair AX1200."


Yup. Which is why I said 850W absolute bare minimum for SLI 780s with no other details known. Mainstream enthusiast processor (4 core Sandy/Ivy/Haswell) being the obvious caveat I forgot to mention. Extreme processors, throw more PSU at it.









As for me personally, I have no issue with using a 750W for SLI 780s, since I know exactly how my system behaves. I would not recommend it to others though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand. Are you saying that SB-e actually stresses the PSU a lot more than wall measurements indicate, or that 32nm was just that much more power hungry than 22nm?


I believe what he is getting at is that although the 3970X and it's brethren have a 150W TDP (which is a piss poor stand in for real wattage, but in the ballpark), it takes upwards of 350W to feed the VRMs which then feed ~150W more or less to the CPU.


----------



## SLK

Just wanted to report that my MSI GTX 780 has an ASIC score of 61.3%, had it at +100 core so far and it was hitting around 1057mhz. (I know, I am a wimp)

I will push it harder later when its not so hot in this house.

Stock out of box boost was 966mhz. This card seems a little leaky since it doesn't waste any time throttling at 79c when I play any game. If any Vanilla owners can chime in and let me know what your oob boost is, would be appreciated.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> As for me personally, I have no issue with using a 750W for SLI 780s, since I know exactly how my system behaves. I would not recommend it to others though.
> I believe what he is getting at is that although the 3970X and it's brethren have a 150W TDP (which is a piss poor stand in for real wattage, but in the ballpark), it takes upwards of 350W to feed the VRMs which then feed ~150W more or less to the CPU.


Yeah I misunderstood him at first because I'm ******ed. I thought he was saying not to trust wall measurements or something


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Actually, I think the HX750 would be game. Playing BF3 never pulls more than 350w from the wall, and that's with vsync off. The HX750 is a tough unit, i saw a review where someone was pulling 900w from it with it still working within spec and over 80% efficiency. Since it's known to be solid, and 2 780's in a gaming situation probably wouldn't ever put it over 600w, even with overclocking, I'd say it should be fine.
> 
> edit: actually the review I saw was on an older model, still though, he's looking at 600w in a typical scenario, I think he should be fine.
> edit2: It looks like Seasonic makes the new HX. CWT made the old one.


Damn....I would be scared that I would start a fire when pulling over the recommended spec from the manufacture. Also we never know also the damage we could cause by doing that. Shortening the life of the components since we're running it that fine on the PSU. And of course the PSU itself. Shortening the life etc etc.

I still recommend that the poster asking said question should look into something near the 800+ line to keep a nice padding and for the future.


----------



## Jedson3614

I feel stupid I just bought a galaxy 780 and have a gigabyte board I hate mix and matching brands.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Just wanted to report that my MSI GTX 780 has an ASIC score of 61.3%, had it at +100 core so far and it was hitting around 1057mhz. (I know, I am a wimp)
> 
> I will push it harder later when its not so hot in this house.
> 
> Stock out of box boost was 966mhz. This card seems a little leaky since it doesn't waste any time throttling at 79c when I play any game. If any Vanilla owners can chime in and let me know what your oob boost is, would be appreciated.


Just had time to install my EVGA 780s before I left for work.

Both boost to 967 in the gpu-z render test. ASIC 64 & 65.5%.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I feel stupid I just bought a galaxy 780 and have a gigabyte board I hate mix and matching brands.


Well you can flash Gigabyte bios on it to make you feel better


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Damn....I would be scared that I would start a fire when pulling over the recommended spec from the manufacture. Also we never know also the damage we could cause by doing that. Shortening the life of the components since we're running it that fine on the PSU. And of course the PSU itself. Shortening the life etc etc.
> 
> I still recommend that the poster asking said question should look into something near the 800+ line to keep a nice padding and for the future.


Yeah, I think that was the point lol. It was an overload test. They were probably trying to see if they actually could catch it on fire. I don't think it was actually running in a PC, just connected to test equipment.

edit: I actually found the review:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-HX750W-Power-Supply-Review/775/8

This is the v1 model though, but the new ones are made by Seasonic, and I can't imagine that they're of lesser quality.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I feel stupid I just bought a galaxy 780 and have a gigabyte board I hate mix and matching brands.


same here....Hopefully my card gets delivered tomorrow,have you overclocked your card yet,if so how much did you get on core and memory....


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Just wanted to report that my MSI GTX 780 has an ASIC score of 61.3%, had it at +100 core so far and it was hitting around 1057mhz. (I know, I am a wimp)
> 
> I will push it harder later when its not so hot in this house.
> 
> Stock out of box boost was 966mhz. This card seems a little leaky since it doesn't waste any time throttling at 79c when I play any game. If any Vanilla owners can chime in and let me know what your oob boost is, would be appreciated.


ASIC on mine is 72.8% stock boost is 1005.


----------



## mgrande465

Guess what just shipped!!! cant wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## yinx

Got my EVGA GTX780 ACX SC this weekend







Did some benching on a i7 2600k @ 4,5 and used the following settings:
http://i.imgur.com/dzJhfcl.png

3DMark11:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6633436

3DMark:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/697064

From my log:
Highest GPU clock: 1228.064
Highest mem clock: 3004.679
Highest temp: 69c


----------



## xarot

I might re-run the tests I did a few pages ago in a few days with my 3960X setup, and compare with my 680 DCII SLI. Anyone interested? It's just that the SSD in the 3960X setup is completely full, so need to get some space...







And also in the process of selling the 680s, so hopefully no-one buys them before that.

My Swiftech H220 should arrive from RMA today. Fingers crossed it works properly this time...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Guess what just shipped!!! cant wait for it to arrive!!


just got a confirmation email from pccg that my galaxy 780 has been shipped,cant wait to get it in the morning....


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> just got a confirmation email from pccg that my galaxy 780 has been shipped,cant wait to get it in the morning....


I also got mine from PCCG!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> I also got mine from PCCG!


which brand did you get,i only got the galaxy because the evga was sold out,and i wasnt going to pay $829 or $849 for the other brands when thy do exactly the same thing..


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> which brand did you get,i only got the galaxy because the evga was sold out,and i wasnt going to pay $829 or $849 for the other brands when thy do exactly the same thing..


Exactly the same thing here!! didn't get to the EVGA one and the others were way too expensive for the same reference model so I went Galaxy!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Waiting on cards with more than 3gb. I need it for 7680x1440
> 
> wonder how long it will take


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think you will be wait for a long period. I may be wrong but i think you have no better option instead getting a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to pay 1k EACH for a graphics cards when I have to have two. Evga will release 6gb 780s for prob $100 more down the road. I got time to wait anyways, in the middle of selling a house and buying a new house.
Click to expand...

they already did, its called a titan

why do you think this was only 700 bucks? lmao, 384 less cuda cores, slightly lower texture fill rate and half the memory, you got a bargain titan lmao


----------



## Tonza

Till what point the stock cooler is bearable? I could get now reference EVGA card, or wait couple weeks to get EVGA ACX :/ Also how are temperatures with fixed maximum speed (in bearable levels







).


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey Guys another quick question,my 780 arrives in the morning,im just wondering if i need to do a clean windows install or just plug the card in and it automatically updates itself,never had to use drive sweeper before and would rather not go that route..So whats the easiest way to just get the card up and running..


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey Guys another quick question,my 780 arrives in the morning,im just wondering if i need to do a clean windows install or just plug the card in and it automatically updates itself,never had to use drive sweeper before and would rather not go that route..So whats the easiest way to just get the card up and running..


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if you're coming from another nvidia card then I don't think you have to do anything other than plug it in and start playing.

If you're coming from an AMD card then you need to clean out all the drivers from AMD.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if you're coming from another nvidia card then I don't think you have to do anything other than plug it in and start playing.
> 
> If you're coming from an AMD card then you need to clean out all the drivers from AMD.


There is a detailed guide of uninstalling a gpu drivers. Plus it is better to do a clean install everytime you update the drivers.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Wow. This ACX cooler is amazing. Even 100% fan speed can barely be heard over my case fans, and it's a very soft noise too, seems much softer than the blower on the references/Titan. Did a Valley run @ 1.2v and max temp was 54C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people have been waiting for results...I should have a good amount of them soon. They'll also be comparing my Titan results, obtained on release drivers also, when I compared my Titan to my 680 Lightning. The 3 best cards' performance comparisons shall be posted shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is great to hear....I am curious, what previous aftermarket cooled cards were you using besides the 680 Lightning? Is the ACX much quieter than an MSI 680 Lightning fans?
Click to expand...

As far as I can remember, it is, yes. And it does a great job at cooling too. Even though my Lightning had a bit higher stock voltage, 1.255v, this is a much bigger chip than GK104. And I remember keeping my Lightning at 59C on a stock Heaven run. My one 780 I was able to keep at 54C @ 1.2v. I would have to see some comparisons to be sure, because it's been a while since I've had the Lightnings in my rig, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if the ACX was a few dbs quieter than the TFIV.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Till what point the stock cooler is bearable? I could get now reference EVGA card, or wait couple weeks to get EVGA ACX :/ Also how are temperatures with fixed maximum speed (in bearable levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Like I mentioned above, at 100% fan speed, I kept my top 780 at 54C. Overclocked to what is apparently my max stable of 1176mhz (though I can pass 3dMark11 at 1202mhz), it would be a few degrees higher. Not too many though since I was already at 1.2v for that 54C run.

And when running SLI with Metro LL, where usage was at a constant +90% on both cards, max temp I saw on the top card was 71-72C. And that was at a max fan speed of ~68-70%, which in my case is basically silent since the case fans are louder.


----------



## Xyrrath

Ugh this ordering takes too long lol. Why did I go with the 50€ off webshop







can take up to 5 business days but i really cant wait tha tlong


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Ugh this ordering takes too long lol. Why did I go with the 50€ off webshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can take up to 5 business days but i really cant wait tha tlong


In a week you'll be glad you saved the cash, and not even really care that you had to wait an extra day or two.







I purposefully made that decision myself.


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> ASIC on mine is 72.8% stock boost is 1005.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Just had time to install my EVGA 780s before I left for work.
> 
> Both boost to 967 in the gpu-z render test. ASIC 64 & 65.5%.


Out of curiosity, what is your idle voltage?

Mine is 0.899v


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Couple of points here, I just want to point out this probably isn't newegg's fault.
> 
> 1) UPS only works on business days. *Next day air is next business day*, which is an industry standard phrase for the shipping business meaning *MONDAY THROUGH FRIDAY*. I don't know if you're new to shipping, but it has been like this for decades. That said, UPS does have a special saturday next day air but it costs more than normal next day air and 99% of businesses will never use it. It is very expensive unless you're using something like amazon prime, where amazon prime gets ridiculous discounts from UPS. Everywhere else, expect monday through friday excluding holidays. 99% of retailers will not ever use saturday next day air, and yes it's only available with next day air, it's incredibly cost prohibitive.
> 
> 2) *Monday is not a working day*. UPS is not delivering on monday, obviously, because it's a holiday, Memorial day.
> 
> 3) Lastly, newegg has a cut-off time for next day air or 2DA. That is noon eastern if i'm not mistaken. If you order past this, it will ship the next business day (AGAIN, BUSINESS DAYS IN THE SHIPPING BUSINESS MEANS MONDAY THROUGH FRIDAY EXCLUDING HOLIDAYS)
> 
> Before you complain to newegg, realize that this is probably not their fault. UPS and Fedex work Monday through Friday, and getting anything shipped or delivered on a Sat is a premium service that 99% of online retailers do not use. Because it's incredibly expensive. Also realize what "next day air" means. That is next business day (monday through friday excluding holidays). I've been a business owner in the past so I can state that most people complaining about shipping aren't familiar with UPS/Fedex - I'm not excluding the possibility if it being newegg's fault, but it isn't likely.


Even by that it should have been there on Friday not Tuesday its is not about the money just the aggravation of not having it when I should.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Even by that it should have been there on Friday not Tuesday its is not about the money just the aggravation of not having it when I should.


Well, I understand the frustration - I know you're anxious to get your new gear







BTW, did you order prior to 12pm noon EST on Thursday? Newegg does have pretty strict shipping cut-off times. If you order past it (and they ship from New Jersey mostly for east coast customers) it will ship next business day (being Friday). And if it shipped Friday that would make next business day to be tomorrow, Tuesday. Saturday - Monday aren't considered shipping working days by UPS/Fedex due to weekend and holiday.

Anyway, I feel you, we've all been there







Anxious to get our new gear. It does suck that you weren't able to get it Friday.


----------



## SolarNova

For those talking about the wattage of the 780 setups. If ur going SLI and ur using normal 4core/8 thread Intel CPU's Sandy or Ivy, 850w should be plenty.

For those like myself using a SB-E with OC (my own has AIDA64 indicating 250-300wat load) then SLI 780's to be safe ..1000W.
Its likely after converison u will only be pulling 700w or so, BUT u want room for GPU OC'ing , other components and u dont want to be stressing the PSU.

Im buying a bunch of new gear when i pul lthe trigger on a 780 (probably somtine in the 1st half of june).
Ill be getting
Asus D2X sound card.
MADCatz RAT 7 MMO mouse + GLIDE 9 pad
NZXT Phantom 820 White case
Seasonic Platinum 1000W PSU
1x GTX 780 (OC'd and _hopefully_ a 6gb version)

A couple months later ill buy a second 780 when i can afford it


----------



## xoleras

I just want to point something else out W.R.T PSUs in relation to the GTX 780. I would state that going cheap with the power supply is not a wise idea - because while you *might* be just fine with a 750W PSU and 780 SLI, you are limiting your overclock headroom. Remember, overclocking always skews power consumption by a large amount, I can easily increase my power usage by 200+W with overclocking. This is why I never go cheap with the PSU. Additionally, having less power available may increase power throttling on your GPUs which is not ideal for obvious reasons.

And really, if you're spending 1300$ on graphics cards, why go cheap with a 80$ PSU? That doesn't make sense IMHO.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just want to point something else out W.R.T PSUs in relation to the GTX 780. I would state that going cheap with the power supply is not a wise idea - because while you *might* be just fine with a 750W PSU and 780 SLI, you are limiting your overclock headroom. Remember, overclocking always skews power consumption by a large amount, I can easily increase my power usage by 200+W with overclocking. This is why I never go cheap with the PSU. Additionally, having less power available may increase power throttling on your GPUs which is not ideal for obvious reasons.
> 
> And really, if you're spending 1300$ on graphics cards, why go cheap with a 80$ PSU? That doesn't make sense IMHO.


any ideas to pick up VI over 780?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> any ideas to pick up VI over 780?


Huh? What brought about this question, this just seems completely random. VI is a pipedream at this point isn't it? Why would I even think about VI? I already have a Titan in one system and have 2 780s en route. I can't buy a product that doesn't exist, if VI existed and performed well I would consider it. But obviously VI doesn't exist (in terms of retail availability)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just want to point something else out W.R.T PSUs in relation to the GTX 780. I would state that going cheap with the power supply is not a wise idea - because while you *might* be just fine with a 750W PSU and 780 SLI, you are limiting your overclock headroom. Remember, overclocking always skews power consumption by a large amount, I can easily increase my power usage by 200+W with overclocking. This is why I never go cheap with the PSU. Additionally, having less power available may increase power throttling on your GPUs which is not ideal for obvious reasons.
> 
> And really, if you're spending 1300$ on graphics cards, why go cheap with a 80$ PSU? That doesn't make sense IMHO.


That's pretty much exactly why I have a 1200W PSU. It's good to know that I'm running somewhat close to peak efficiency most of the time, running a load that the PSU isn't stressing to provide. And, the peace of mind in knowing that I can get whatever cards I want, throw any voltage on the CPU I want, etc., without having to worry. And one less thing to worry about is always a good thing









Man these cards pack a punch. I'm running Metro LL withj x3 SSAA and I'm getting a higher average framerate than when I was running my Titan with x2. Not a bad upgrade for ~$400. Smooth as hell too. Haven't tried too many games with SLI yet, but if Metro is any indication, I'm impressed. The frametime graph I posted a few pages ago is a pretty accurate depiction of the smoothness. Loving these things so far


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Huh? What brought about this question, this just seems completely random. VI is a pipedream at this point isn't it? Why would I even think about VI? I already have a Titan in one system and have 2 780s en route. I can't buy a product that doesn't exist, if VI existed and performed well I would consider it. But obviously VI doesn't exist (in terms of retail availability)


titan plus 780s, really man...


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That's pretty much exactly why I have a 1200W PSU. It's good to know that I'm running somewhat close to peak efficiency most of the time, running a load that the PSU isn't stressing to provide. And, the peace of mind in knowing that I can get whatever cards I want, throw any voltage on the CPU I want, etc., without having to worry. And one less thing to worry about is always a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man these cards pack a punch. I'm running Metro LL withj x3 SSAA and I'm getting a higher average framerate than when I was running my Titan with x2. Not a bad upgrade for ~$400. Smooth as hell too. Haven't tried too many games with SLI yet, but if Metro is any indication, I'm impressed. The frametime graph I posted a few pages ago is a pretty accurate depiction of the smoothness. Loving these things so far


What driver are u using and will you upgrade when the 770 driver launches?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> titan plus 780s, really man...


Problem? Why are you bothering me with these questions?

To answer your question, Why would *anyone* consider VI? If it were an imminent release i'm sure may here WOULD consider it. It just seems like a random and strange question to ask at this point, because we have no idea when it's being released. I'm certainly not waiting until December to buy new gear. Nvidia has a product now, AMD doesn't, end of. I've used AMD in the past and would consider it again, but they need to release a new product for me to consider. And obviously that isn't happening anytime soon.

Now, what are you getting at? Why are you bothering me with this nonsense? Why would you ask me if I want VI? Why would *ANYONE* consider VI right now? I just don't get why you're asking me these questions.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> And really, if you're spending 1300$ on graphics cards, why go cheap with a 80$ PSU? That doesn't make sense IMHO.


Agreed, but for some reason people still take the risk


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Problem? Why are you bothering me with these questions?
> 
> To answer your question, Why would *anyone* consider VI? If it were an imminent release i'm sure may here WOULD consider it. It just seems like a random and strange question to ask at this point, because we have no idea when it's being released. I'm certainly not waiting until December to buy new gear. Nvidia has a product now, AMD doesn't, end of. I've used AMD in the past and would consider it again, but they need to release a new product for me to consider. And obviously that isn't happening anytime *soon*.
> 
> Now, what are you getting at? Why are you bothering me with this nonsense? Why would you ask me if I want VI? Why would *ANYONE* consider VI right now? I just don't get why you're asking me these questions.


*You forgot to put (tm) after soon.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> *You forgot to put (tm) after soon.


LOL, the heck is up with this guy. Not making sense and posting 1 sentence phrases. Do I need to update my ignore list? You're making zero sense. Either you make a coherent, clear point or stop bothering me with nonsensical questions and phrases without context.

I do suspect you'll repeat the same behavior again, which isn't a problem. Another +1 for my ignore list.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> LOL, the heck is up with this guy. Not making sense and posting 1 sentence phrases. Do I need to update my ignore list? You're making zero sense. Either you make a coherent, clear point or stop bothering me with nonsensical questions and phrases without context.


Y mad bro?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.
> 
> Rofl


Looool sad for you bud


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> What driver are u using and will you upgrade when the 770 driver launches?


Using 320.18 right now. Gave me problems when I first installed it on a ~6 month old Windows 8, but after doing a complete reinstall of Windows, it's been working perfect. Must have had so much junk cluttering things, because 6 months is longer than I usually wait to do a clean Windows install. Like to keep things clean. But yeah it's been working perfect now.

I'll definitely update to the next set of drivers, whenever they get released. Always a good thing to keep up to date, unless a particular version is giving you problems and forces you to revert.

xoleras, did you end up getting 2? Staying with SLI, or just one 780?


----------



## Orchidaceae

Does the Qnix QX2710 supports the 780? or even SLI?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orchidaceae*
> 
> Does the Qnix QX2710 supports the 780? or even SLI?


how would a monitor not support sli, that doesn't make sense


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your idle voltage?
> 
> Mine is 0.899v


0.875


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Agreed, but for some reason people still take the risk


I use a UPS with line conditioner on my PC/monitor, as well as making sure I buy a well-reviewed/good PSU (tested by actual tests, not small sites that plug it in, see it functions, and say it is an A+ gold) always. I agree completely... the UPS AVR part is expensive but you can usually find a deal on a nice one for $170-250 if you hunt around of appropriate wattage and they last for several years, good insurance against brownouts or surges and it'll keep clean power going to your PSU too. But at minimum, I'd hope people spending anything at all on their computer realize it's "playing with fire" to not get a good PSU!


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orchidaceae*
> 
> Does the Qnix QX2710 supports the 780? or even SLI?


----------



## Orchidaceae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> how would a monitor not support sli, that doesn't make sense


Some months ago i saw at the 120hz net i think and they were saying something like "the new gtx 600 series are now compatible".
Maybe im wrong and misunderstood the situation.. dont take my head please


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orchidaceae*
> 
> Some months ago i saw at the 120hz net i think and they were saying something like "the new gtx 600 series are now compatible".
> Maybe im wrong and misunderstood the situation.. dont take my head please


I would assume they were referring to the driver patcher, not the monitor or video card support. You probably misunderstood it







.


----------



## Ribozyme

Maybe the wrong thread but any news on 770 and 760ti release dates?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Maybe the wrong thread but any news on 770 and 760ti release dates?


Yes wrong thread. No worries.

Here is the news on that being talked about currently on OCN.

*[VC] Official NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 Performance*


----------



## EnigmaMH

Finally


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Some cards cap out at 1.187 though. Not quite sure the implications of that.


It's interesting as other cards skip 1.187 all together and go directly from 1.175 to 1.200v. The skip actually causes more issues as when it decides to downclock slightly, it drops a whole 0.025v causing instability.


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> LOL, the heck is up with this guy. Not making sense and posting 1 sentence phrases. Do I need to update my ignore list? You're making zero sense. Either you make a coherent, clear point or stop bothering me with nonsensical questions and phrases without context.
> 
> I do suspect you'll repeat the same behavior again, which isn't a problem. Another +1 for my ignore list.


I think something is wrong with you.

People like you are the cause for the higher prices being charges for the current gen from nvidia.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech*
> 
> I think something is wrong with you.
> 
> People like you are the cause for the higher prices being charges for the current gen from nvidia.


Not fully the consumers fault. You can blame AMD for not having an answer to the GTX 690. Took them a full year to answer it with a reference 7990?

Now when nVidia launched the Titan, AMD still had no answer.

And now we got the GTX 780 and we have no HD8970 in sight ATM.

If there is no competition, the winner will price lead.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I've already got one GTX 780 and I've got another one on the way. I'm water cooling my 780's and because the the RIVE's PCI-E slots are spaced out, you've got to use the first and third slots to use the 3 way bridge and use pci-e 3.0. Because of this imbalance, I impulsively bought a third GTX 780 and 3 waterblocks.

Thus, I'm going to have 3 GTX 780's and a 3960X on a Rampage IV Extreme board. It then hit me that I'm pretty much going to make my PSU scream out "uncle" if I ever bench the system. I've got a Seasonic Platinum 1000W PSU and I currently idle around 180W with a GTX 780 and a 3960X at 4.8 @ 1.43 vcore (measured via multimeter)

Judging from this 3 way SLI Titan review, it appears that their 4.6 3960X @ 1.40v and triple Titan's consume about 843W for the entire system. The 106% max TDP limit caps the card at a theoretical a 265W * 3 = 795W


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html

I've got a very solid, if not one of the best PSU's on the market but I'm kind of worried that I might be pushing over 1KW of power if I go full tilt. I've got fully braided single sleeved cables, the ones where you can't see the heatshrink, for the PSU and it actually probably cost more than the just the PSU. Seriously, I probably spent close to $500 on the PSU and cables. I'm extremely reluctant to switch the system out. Thoughts about any of this?


----------



## Rei86

I have a Seasonic P-1000 and its probably one of the best PSUs on the market.

But I also have two AX1200i's sitting in the room also. Suggest you go with the AX1200 gold or the AX1200i if you're worried about it.
A lot of good PSU's on the market that'll give you the power you're looking for.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

See, I'm not worried about pulling 1001W when I fire up furmark or Unigine Heaven/Valley. What I am worried about is pulling 1100W and the PSU not being able to cope with that kind of load. I know a lot of good PSU's got some overhead capacity and the Seasonic P-1000W easily hit 1000W @ 92% efficiency. It's supposably better than Corsair's AX1200i in terms of power regulation but lacks the 200W. Who knew I'd give into temptation and find myself in such a pickle.

Swapping out PSU's is pretty much out of the question because I've dropped way too much money on the device already. I'd be willing to lower overclocks before swapping it out. I'm just wondering if it's possible to keep a 3960x and 3 780's under 1000W.

From the reviews, it looks like it might be possible but gosh it's close.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> See, I'm not worried about pulling 1001W when I fire up furmark or Unigine Heaven/Valley. What I am worried about is pulling 1100W and the PSU not being able to cope with that kind of load. I know a lot of good PSU's got some overhead capacity and the Seasonic P-1000W easily hit 1000W @ 92% efficiency. It's supposably better than Corsair's AX1200i in terms of power regulation but lacks the 200W. Who knew I'd give into temptation and find myself in such a pickle.
> 
> Swapping out PSU's is pretty much out of the question because *I've dropped way too much money on the device already*. I'd be willing to lower overclocks before swapping it out. I'm just wondering if it's possible to keep a 3960x and 3 780's under 1000W.
> 
> From the reviews, it looks like it might be possible but gosh it's close.


Yours is going for about $230 new right now, on Amazon. My PSU, which has been great so far and has the extra 200W you're looking for, is only slightly more on Amazon. Why not just see if you can sell yours, for probably $199 on Amazon or the Marketplace here or whatever, and get the 1200W. It'll cost you like $40, less if you can find a better deal on a 1200W somewhere else.

Not _too_ much to upgrade


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> See, I'm not worried about pulling 1001W when I fire up furmark or Unigine Heaven/Valley. What I am worried about is pulling 1100W and the PSU not being able to cope with that kind of load. I know a lot of good PSU's got some overhead capacity and the Seasonic P-1000W easily hit 1000W @ 92% efficiency. It's supposably better than Corsair's AX1200i in terms of power regulation but lacks the 200W. Who knew I'd give into temptation and find myself in such a pickle.
> 
> Swapping out PSU's is pretty much out of the question because I've dropped way too much money on the device already. I'd be willing to lower overclocks before swapping it out. I'm just wondering if it's possible to keep a 3960x and 3 780's under 1000W.
> 
> From the reviews, it looks like it might be possible but gosh it's close.


Yup, Both Amazon and Newegg has a sale on the AX1200i ATM.

279.99 for both (you need a code for newegg EMCXRVW246)

Dropped the HC GTX690 eh?


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> For those talking about the wattage of the 780 setups. If ur going SLI and ur using normal 4core/8 thread Intel CPU's Sandy or Ivy, 850w should be plenty.
> 
> For those like myself using a SB-E with OC (my own has AIDA64 indicating 250-300wat load) then SLI 780's to be safe ..1000W.
> Its likely after converison u will only be pulling 700w or so, BUT u want room for GPU OC'ing , other components and u dont want to be stressing the PSU.
> 
> Im buying a bunch of new gear when i pul lthe trigger on a 780 (probably somtine in the 1st half of june).
> Ill be getting
> Asus D2X sound card.
> MADCatz RAT 7 MMO mouse + GLIDE 9 pad
> NZXT Phantom 820 White case
> Seasonic Platinum 1000W PSU
> 1x GTX 780 (OC'd and _hopefully_ a 6gb version)
> 
> A couple months later ill buy a second 780 when i can afford it


It's certainly possible but I wouldn't totally hold my breath on a 6GB model. EVGA is has the memory specs listed for there future 780 line up and they all seem to be 3GB as of now.

_I Hope you don't want a 6GB card or even 3GB 780 so you can run it with that TV in your sig_


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> It's certainly possible but I wouldn't totally hold my breath on a 6GB model. EVGA is has the memory specs listed for there future 780 line up and they all seem to be 3GB as of now.
> 
> _I Hope you don't want a 6GB card or even 3GB 780 so you can run it with that TV in your sig_


And I think I read somewhere that Nvidia wasn't allowing 6GB 780s and saving the 6GB for Titans only. Which makes sense. I mean...a 6GB 780 would cut into Titan sales even more.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> And I think I read somewhere that Nvidia wasn't allowing 6GB 780s and saving the 6GB for Titans only. Which makes sense. I mean...a 6GB 780 would cut into Titan sales even more.


Yep, JacobF at EVGA mentioned specifically that they have no plans for 6GB 780s, as the Titan is there to fill that void. Let's face it, 6GB is overkill for most folks anyway







- but I don't think 6GB 780s will happen. It's possible, but it just seems to cut further into Titan's niche - which I can't imagine that being desirable for nvidia or AIB manufacturers.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes wrong thread. No worries.
> 
> Here is the news on that being talked about currently on OCN.
> 
> *[VC] Official NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 Performance*


I actually knew of that thread but it is kind of dead for now so thought I'll post here...


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I actually knew of that thread but it is kind of dead for now so thought I'll post here...


Just buy a 780. 770 in this form is not a good choice to consider if going from 600 series.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I actually knew of that thread but it is kind of dead for now so thought I'll post here...


Yeah thats it for now. GTX 780 club with only 780 interested people here. So talking 770 speculation discussions would be off topic.

Believe me, watch the news threads. Fast response after new news is released with those guys into the hardware news.


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> It's certainly possible but I wouldn't totally hold my breath on a 6GB model. EVGA is has the memory specs listed for there future 780 line up and they all seem to be 3GB as of now.
> 
> _I Hope you don't want a 6GB card or even 3GB 780 so you can run it with that TV in your sig_


My TV has been with me for about 4 years now. Ofc at 1080p 3gb is more than enough.
The hope for 6gb is for my future plans. In 2014/2015 UHD (4khd) will be much more available, and i plan on changing my current Plasma TV to a UHD TV, thats 3840 x 2160 resolution, which will need more than 3gb as shown by those who run 3x1200p and 3x 1440p (4khd is between those 2). It will also need atleast 2x 780's GPU/performance wise,hence my decision to upgrade my PSU now in preperation for SLI.
If no 6gb 780 model comes out ill settle with the 3gb model and will just have deal with 4khd VRAM usuage when it comes to it, but if i can, i will always try to plan ahead.


----------



## Tonza

Well i decided to order PNY GTX 780, cost me 669€, the cooler seems to be more than enough for the card, even overclocked







Also it looks very nice (destroys my black&red color scheme tho ;<).


----------



## NitrousX

Planning on grabbing one of the GTX 780 ACX's once they're in stock this week. I'm super stoked.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Planning on grabbing one of the GTX 780 ACX's once they're in stock this week. I'm super stoked.


You should be. It's an amazing cooler. Don't forget to use NowInStock.net or whatever it is if you're camping the 780's. I used it back when I got my Titans. Works well if you can't afford to check the sites every 5 minutes for days.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> And I think I read somewhere that Nvidia wasn't allowing 6GB 780s and saving the 6GB for Titans only. Which makes sense. I mean...a 6GB 780 would cut into Titan sales even more.


I don't actually think it would cut into the Titans sales as much a people think, what I do think though is that if there ever is an unlocked GTX 780 that would obliterate Titan sales to all but extreme cases e.g. extreme resolutions with SLI.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I use a UPS with line conditioner on my PC/monitor, as well as making sure I buy a well-reviewed/good PSU (tested by actual tests, not small sites that plug it in, see it functions, and say it is an A+ gold) always. I agree completely... the UPS AVR part is expensive but you can usually find a deal on a nice one for $170-250 if you hunt around of appropriate wattage and they last for several years, good insurance against brownouts or surges and it'll keep clean power going to your PSU too. But at minimum, I'd hope people spending anything at all on their computer realize it's "playing with fire" to not get a good PSU!


Wholeheartedly agree. I use a 1200W AVR for my setup. In the past I've had a couple tv's, and PSU go out on me for no apparent reason. Pretty sure it shoddy electric work throughout the houses I was in. SO when I built the new rig and especially got a korean IPS i decided to grab one to be safe. A lot of the people having these panels die on them sound like unclean power being fed into less than quality electronics. So Ill at least make sure I'm feeding everything clean power. No issues so far

Picked up my 1200w AVR from amazon for under $50. I'd say its a worthwhile investment - likely the cheapest you will find. Only 4 outlets buts its perfect for my PC, Monitor, Speakers, and external HD.

http://www.amazon.com/APC-LE1200-Automatic-Voltage-Regulator/dp/B00009RA60/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369686078&sr=1-3&keywords=avr+1000va


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I don't actually think it would cut into the Titans sales as much a people think, what I do think though is that if there ever is an unlocked GTX 780 that would obliterate Titan sales to all but extreme cases e.g. extreme resolutions with SLI.


Yeah it would. It would cannibalize Titan sales greatly.

nVidia's already spoken out about how they where shocked at how well the Titan sold but with the 780 now, most who was probably going to get one are now having 2nd thoughts and purchasing a 780. The Titan market will slowly die and bringing out a 6GB 780 will even greatly effect its rapid decent.


----------



## wholeeo

Wonder if EVGA does any binning for their ACX line,







We should keep track of asic quality from diff vendors. While it may be negligible in terms of overclock ability it would be good to know what vendors are serving that higher grade stuff.


----------



## jayvo

So glad I bought 2 cards. One of my EVGA 780's has a problem. Every game that I played, crashed to the desktop about 15 to 20 minutes in. So I tried running each card individually to see if it was the cards or something else. Well, one card had zero problems, but the second card crashed the games again. So I'm sending it back to Newegg......only problem is they're currently out of the EVGA 780's









....so I'm currently rolling with one card until I can get this bad one replaced.


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> So glad I bought 2 cards. One of my EVGA 780's has a problem. Every game that I played, crashed to the desktop about 15 to 20 minutes in. So I tried running each card individually to see if it was the cards or something else. Well, one card had zero problems, but the second card crashed the games again. So I'm sending it back to Newegg......only problem is they're currently out of the EVGA 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so I'm currently rolling with one card until I can get this bad one replaced.


Oh that sucks







At least you still have 1 working 780







Let's hope you don't have to wait too long for your replacement.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your idle voltage?
> 
> Mine is 0.899v


0.8870v for both


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wonder if EVGA does any binning for their ACX line,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should keep track of asic quality from diff vendors. While it may be negligible in terms of overclock ability it would be good to know what vendors are serving that higher grade stuff.


I am wondering this myself.

BTW any 780 owners here with very crappy OC? I remember when the 670 launched, the overclocks where literally all over the place. Some could get mid 1300's. Most were within 1250 to 1300. If you got low 1200's, it wasn't too bad but slightly low. Then I know couple got 1150's, which was absolutely terrible...lol

Yes I know its called silicon lottery....but the overclocks varied so much, and that was one of the main criticisms of the 600 series. Past NV or AMD cards did not vary by over 200mhz in binning clocks. So I'm wondering if it's like this with GK110?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I am wondering this myself.
> 
> BTW any 780 owners here with very crappy OC? I remember when the 670 launched, the overclocks where literally all over the place. Some could get mid 1300's. Most were within 1250 to 1300. If you got low 1200's, it wasn't too bad but slightly low. Then I know couple got 1150's, which was absolutely terrible...lol
> 
> Yes I know its called silicon lottery....but the overclocks varied so much, and that was one of the main criticisms of the 600 series. Past NV or AMD cards did not vary by over 200mhz in binning clocks. So I'm wondering if it's like this with GK110?


Im probably the first who has crappy OC (can test at friday tho)







My luck just cant continue with good overclockability.. I remember at 670 release, got Windforce model which could OC to around 1320 core.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I am wondering this myself.
> 
> BTW any 780 owners here with very crappy OC? I remember when the 670 launched, the overclocks where literally all over the place. Some could get mid 1300's. Most were within 1250 to 1300. If you got low 1200's, it wasn't too bad but slightly low. Then I know couple got 1150's, which was absolutely terrible...lol
> 
> Yes I know its called silicon lottery....but the overclocks varied so much, and that was one of the main criticisms of the 600 series. Past NV or AMD cards did not vary by over 200mhz in binning clocks. So I'm wondering if it's like this with GK110?


My general impression is that there is far less variation, most people can hit 1150-1250 or so. I am waiting to put mine underwater and I'm running at 1163 without voltage.

Maybe it can be incorporated into the spreadsheet. Stock volts, ASIC, OC...


----------



## dph314

Overclocks are always going to be all over the place. For GK110, it seems like anything over 1202mhz is considered "golden". I've seen many that do mid-to-high 1100's, a fair amount that are stable at 1202mhz, and not many at all that can go higher. Some can, but not many. Mine seem to be average, as they're stable in SLI at 1176-1189. Memory sucks though. It's the top card, so I can probably switch them around to gain some single-card performance when I'm not using SLI. But yeah, top card crashed at 1189mhz and +200 on the mem in Valley







Stable at 1189 and +150 on the mem though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> And I think I read somewhere that Nvidia wasn't allowing 6GB 780s and saving the 6GB for Titans only. Which makes sense. I mean...a 6GB 780 would cut into Titan sales even more.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually think it would cut into the Titans sales as much a people think, what I do think though is that if there ever is an unlocked GTX 780 that would obliterate Titan sales to all but extreme cases e.g. extreme resolutions with SLI.
Click to expand...

Greatly, GREATLY cut into Titan sales. With such a small difference performance-wise, the 6GBs of VRAM is one of the last remaining reasons to buy a Titan. People still will of course, it is the faster card. But for the average enthusiast (oxymoron?







), I really don't see how someone could spend so much more for a barely-noticeable gain. Unless, of course, needing the extra VRAM for UHD-surround or what not.

Just finished up my testing. Didn't do as much as I originally wanted to because I'm pretty busy at work and just want to game with these things when I get some free time instead of all these numbers. But from the testing I did do...it's _really_ close. And it pretty much comes down to whichever card is the better overclocker. So when you have 2 cards, and the better-performing one is 90% of the time whichever one can squeeze out a few measly extra mhz, I don't see how the average person could spend an extra $350 just to gain such a small increase.


----------



## mgrande465

Just checked up on my parcel tracking and it is going to deliver today!!!!!!!!! So excited


----------



## Rei86

I know ASIC doesn't mean much but still...

Since the Titan and the 780 are cut down "failed" Tesla K20X, I would expect them to be pretty awful. Most Titan ASIC score that's been reported by owners are in the 60% range to high 70s. I don't think I've seen a Titan owner post there's in the 85~90% range and I doubt we'll see many at all 780s in this range also.

And again about the 6GB 780 discussion, it will cut into the Titan sales. Do I think nVidia will never make one? Nope. But I highly doubt we'll see a 6GB 780 till the last hurrah to boost some sales before the GTX 880 is out.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> And again about the 6GB 780 discussion, it will cut into the Titan sales. Do I think nVidia will never make one? Nope. But I highly doubt we'll see a 6GB 780 till the last hurrah to boost some sales before the GTX 880 is out.


Jacob at evga stated there were no immediate plans for 6gb.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1937362&mpage=1#1937379

Evga are normally pretty forthcoming with double memory sku's.

It is one of the major differentiations between titan/780 too...


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> My general impression is that there is far less variation, most people can hit 1150-1250 or so. I am waiting to put mine underwater and I'm running at 1163 without voltage.
> 
> Maybe it can be incorporated into the spreadsheet. Stock volts, ASIC, OC...


Yeah I noticed most owners are happy with their overclocks. I don't think I've seen anybody posting below 1100mhz boost, even with kepler boost factored in. Which is good news at least you'll most likely get a decent clocker.

Btw I'm not picky when it comes to maximum overclock in the world. I could careless for breaking world records. But I am picky if the card I buy....especially if it's a $500+ card can only overclock a few mhz above stock. I seen guys with 670s who only OC low to mid 1100's....thats WITH an offset clock applied....absolutely pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just want to point something else out W.R.T PSUs in relation to the GTX 780. I would state that going cheap with the power supply is not a wise idea - because while you *might* be just fine with a 750W PSU and 780 SLI, you are limiting your overclock headroom. Remember, overclocking always skews power consumption by a large amount, I can easily increase my power usage by 200+W with overclocking. This is why I never go cheap with the PSU. Additionally, having less power available may increase power throttling on your GPUs which is not ideal for obvious reasons.
> 
> And really, if you're spending 1300$ on graphics cards, why go cheap with a 80$ PSU? That doesn't make sense IMHO.


I wasnt trying to say that 750w was fine as a rule, just that it was in that specific case. Those numbers were also achieved with pretty heavy overclocking. If someone has a high quality 750w PSU, is running a regular SB or IB, and wants to get 780's, theres no real reason to get a new PSU. Though they should definitely ask the rest of us if their PSU will cut it first.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> And really, if you're spending 1300$ on graphics cards, why go cheap with a 80$ PSU? That doesn't make sense IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but for some reason people still take the risk
Click to expand...

I dont consider running a high quality PSU at less than 85% load to be high risk.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Jacob at evga stated there were no immediate plans for 6gb.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1937362&mpage=1#1937379
> 
> Evga are normally pretty forthcoming with double memory sku's.
> 
> It is one of the major differentiations between titan/780 too...


He says it all the freaking time. He's not allowed to speak about "OH yeah dudes we got a 6GB Classified planned but for Q4 2013" because he's under NDA and as a face of EVGA not only would he put a stain on the company, worst he'll lose his job.

"No plans ATM for a GTX 670 FTW + 4GB" we got a GTX 670 FTW + 4GB.

I mean it won't matter to me if a 6GB 780 comes out or not, personally I don't think we'll get one. Either ways Jacob isn't going to come right out and say it.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Overclocks are always going to be all over the place. For GK110, it seems like anything over 1202mhz is considered "golden". I've seen many that do mid-to-high 1100's, a fair amount that are stable at 1202mhz, and not many at all that can go higher. Some can, but not many. Mine seem to be average, as they're stable in SLI at 1176-1189. Memory sucks though. It's the top card, so I can probably switch them around to gain some single-card performance when I'm not using SLI. But yeah, top card crashed at 1189mhz and +200 on the mem in Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stable at 1189 and +150 on the mem though.
> 
> Greatly, GREATLY cut into Titan sales. With such a small difference performance-wise, the 6GBs of VRAM is one of the last remaining reasons to buy a Titan. People still will of course, it is the faster card. But for the average enthusiast (oxymoron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I really don't see how someone could spend so much more for a *barely-noticeable gain*. Unless, of course, needing the extra VRAM for UHD-surround or what not.
> 
> Just finished up my testing. Didn't do as much as I originally wanted to because I'm pretty busy at work and just want to game with these things when I get some free time instead of all these numbers. But from the testing I did do...it's _really_ close. And it pretty much comes down to whichever card is the better overclocker. So when you have 2 cards, and the better-performing one is 90% of the time whichever one can squeeze out a few measly extra mhz, I don't see how the average person could spend an extra $350 just to gain such a small increase.


Hide yourself Alatar is coming


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Just checked up on my parcel tracking and it is going to deliver today!!!!!!!!! So excited


Same here,onboard with driver...Soon to be onboard in my rig....


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Hide yourself Alatar is coming


Well, it's true. I know where he's coming from though, and actually, I completely agree with him. Titan is the better card most of the time, unless you get a good 780 vs a bad Titan. But that's basically what I am saying. When it comes down to a few mhz, you really have to decide if that is worth the premium, like any other flagship product. So...I agree with everything Alatar has to say about it. I just don't think that that premium for the subjectively small performance increase is worth it, considering my financial situation. Someone else might think it is worth it, but it isn't to me. I would never argue that the 780 is all-around better, or even the better performer half the time. But it's a stretch to recommend it to anyone on less than a UHD surround setup at the moment. Back when there was no cheaper option, I jumped on a pair of Titans. Now that the available options have changed, so has my opinion. But Titan really is still the better card if you don't factor prices in.

Well, here's my little mini-review, offering the few opinions that I have and the benches I had time to run. The 780 numbers are from the ones I have now, the EVGA ACX's, and the 680 Lightning and Titan numbers are from the comparison I did when I first got my Titan. They are on the Titan's launch drivers, just like the 780 numbers are (320.18). I know slight differences could be attributed to newer drivers, since the 680 and Titan numbers are from Titan's launch drivers, but oh well. This is all I have, so, guess it's better than nothing.


Spoiler: Review



And first off, before any criticism comes my way...I know: my numbers are not a definitive "x card is way better than y" and are not meant to be. These numbers and opinions are based only from cards of mine, that hit these particular clocks, and I know that in a different situation, with different attainable overclocks, the results may be different. Titan's memory wasn't overclocked at the time because I was doing scaling percentages comparable to the performance gain on the core clock so that's the only thing I overclocked, and so I wouldn't have to run each test an additional time I just used those numbers for the graphs as well. Feel free to add another 3-4% onto each Titan score to account for the extra few-hundred mhz I might've been able to put on it.

Before the numbers, just want to say that these cards are my new best friends







The cooler is amazing. Even at 100% it's quiet as hell. Really soft hum too, so even though audible, it's not intrusive in the least. And this thing gives the TFIV a run for it's money, as these things stay not only quiet, but cool too. It was warm out the day I did some of the testing, and I didn't have my AC on the whole time, so don't take every temp reading as gospel. But just know that it's more than worth the extra $10 for these over the reference model.

Also...Nvidia did _something_ with the horrible throttling issue the Titans had on the stock BIOS, but didn't completely fix it. These 780's are MUCH better, but there will be demand for a modded BIOS still. Here's a throttle, temp in the *40C's*, Power Target well below 106%-



But, it is much better, so there's no hurry for the modded BIOSs just yet (unless they unlock a SMX, wouldn't that be cool?).

Well, like I said, I didn't exactly do as many tests as I originally set out to do. But this will give you a pretty good idea of just how close you can come to the $1,000 Titan for 65% of the price.

Here you can pretty much see an overclocked 780 match a Titan that has a pretty good stock Boost clock. This is just with my CPU at 4.6Ghz and no HT, just showing total score for the hell of it.


Here's the graphics score. This is where you'll see it match a stock Titan with a decent Boost. But of course, any Titan that isn't the worst overclocker ever will be able to pull ahead.


Metro 2033, 1080p, maxed, the works. Except for Adv. PhysX. Here, you can see the 780 sneak past the stock Titan, before it's overclocked. After being overclocked, it's a different story. But are those 3 frames really worth $350?







I'm sure the difference between the two might increase on a higher res. Maybe not though, as I don't know if Metro gets into the +3GBs VRAM usage unless you go UHD-surround. Oh well, someone with numbers from a higher res can discuss that. For now though...you can take from my review that if you're on 1080p and in the market for one card or the other, you'll be paying around $100 for each extra frame. Hard to recommend Titan to anyone that's on 1080p, maybe 1080p surround though.


Same situation. 780 surpassed stock Titan, Titan pulls ahead when overclocked. Here, each extra frame is costing you around $100 again. Whether or not that's something you're willing to pay is up to you. Not trying to argue the 780 is the better card though, as clearly it ends up losing (and again, this is one 1080p screen, and VRAM usage may increase substantially on higher res's).


Here...is quite interesting. The 780 only had roughly a 30-something mhz core clock advantage, yet was able to get by Titan by a whole frame from the extra 300mhz on the memory. This pretty much reinforces the point I made earlier: that it more often than not comes down to a small amount of mhz, depending on which has a little bit better luck with their overclock.


Here's another situation where overclocked Titan get slightly surpassed, but only by a frame. I'm certain 200 or so mhz on the Titan's memory would've been enough to take the 780, but it wouldn't have beaten it by much either way. I loved owning the Titan, it was fun, it was the only real upgrade available at the time. But I simply cannot recommend anyone on 1080p get it over the 780. Even 1080p-surround might not benefit enough to justify the premium, but again, someone else would have to run those numbers. It's starting to look more and more like the only way someone would get a Titan over a 780 today is if they're on a Surround setup.




Spoiler: Miscellaneous



SLI is smoother than ever. I can do a wider array of games, but I just took a shot of the frametime graph during a while of Metro LL and as you can see it doesn't get any better than this. The 4 large spikes were loading screens, so they can be ignored. The rest is pretty impressive-


This is a Valley run with the awesome ACX cooler on 100% fan speed. As you can see, it's awesome








This is the big bad GK110, with 1.2v the entire run, at a max temp of only 54C. With the fan curve taking over during SLI, temps get up to 72C, but that's with the fan speed hitting a silent ~69%. Temps could be lower with a more aggressive fan curve, having to only deal with the barely audible, soft hum of this great cooler


Some 1202mhz runs, nice and stable with no throttling. Great temp on the quiet fan curve-


Metro LL with SLI. Top card levels off at 71C, fan noise more than bearable. 100fps min's with SSAA @ x2







(SLI has issues in that game apparently, usage does not stay up at 99% where it should be)-


Here you can see one of the few instances of throttle I experienced. As shown, the temp was 48C, and the Power % was at 103%. Yet, for some reason, Nvidia has this thing programmed to throttle. Needless to say, I have some questions for them, and this would be one of them-


Some SLI numbers. Didn't make a fancy graph or anything for them though, as I didn't have Titan SLI numbers to compare it to. But here's the kind of upgrade you can expect when deciding to sell your Titan and go with 2 780's instead. That's what I did, and let me tell you, $350 well spent-

(also, remember, this is for an additional cost of 35% over Titan)

*3dMark11 Graphics Score*
Overclocked Titan- 16,000
780 SLI- 27,750
Increase- 73.4%

*Valley*
Overclocked Titan- 77fps
780 SLI- 123.5fps
Increase- 60.4%

*Heaven 3.0*
Overclocked Titan- 78.8fps
780 SLI- 140.5fps
Increase- 78.3%

*Heaven 4.0*
Overclocked Titan- 61.4fps
780 SLI- 118fps
Increase- 92%

*Sleeping Dogs*
Overclocked Titan- 65.5fps
780 SLI- 114.2fps
Increase- 74.4%

*Metro Last Light*
Overclocked Titan- someone else may provide
780 SLI- 74fps (with topping out at 90% because of the issues the SLI profile apparently has)
Increase- n/a%

For most people, it seems like a very worth-while upgrade, speaking from a price/performance point of view (no, I'm not speaking about the cards themselves, as I know they have a horrible p/p. I just mean the p/p when going from one Titan to two 780's. It's more than a 2/1 ratio for the most part.)

Scaling- Clocks

This has the memory factored in as well, but as you can see, for the most part, scaling is much better than with GK104-

*3dMark11- Graphics Score*
Stock to overclocked- 13,840 to 14,700
Increase of +8.3% core and +5.8% memory yields 6.2% increase

*Valley*
Stock to overclocked- 68fps to 70.5
Increase of +8.3% core yields 3.7% increase

*Heaven 3.0*
Stock to overclocked- 70.3fps to 75.3fps
Increase of +7.1% core and +5% memory yields 7.1% increase

*Heaven 4.0*
Stock to overclocked- 58.1fps to 62.5fps
Increase of +7.1% core and +5% memory yields 7.6% increase

*Sleeping Dogs*
Stock to overclocked- 63fps to 66.7fps
Increase of +7.1% core and +5% memory yields 5.4% increase

Scaling- SLI (is not 1000% accurate since SLI wasn't run at as high of an overclock as single-card could hit, but still relatively reliable)

*3dMark11- Graphics Score*
Single-card- 14,700
SLI- 27,750
Scaling- 89%

*Valley*
Single-card- 70.5fps
SLI- 123.4fps
Scaling- 75%

*Heaven 3.0*
Single-card- 75.5fps
SLI- 140.5fps
Scaling- 86.1%

*Heaven 4.0*
Single-card- 62.5fps
SLI- 118fps
Scaling- 89%

*Sleeping Dogs*
Single-card- 66.7fps
SLI- 114.2fps
Scaling- 71%

*Metro Last Light*
Single-card- 47.8fps
SLI- 74fps
Scaling- 55% (wow, they really need to work on that SLI profile)






Well, that's what I got. Not much, but I hope it helps someone out there who's curious. Going to go finish up Last Light with these bad boys now







Let me know if there's any problems with my math or anything (nicely







)


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's true. I know where he's coming from though, and actually, I completely agree with him. Titan is the better card most of the time, unless you get a good 780 vs a bad Titan. But that's basically what I am saying. When it comes down to a few mhz, you really have to decide if that is worth the premium, like any other flagship product. So...I agree with everything Alatar has to say about it. I just don't think that that premium for the subjectively small performance increase is worth it, considering my financial situation. Someone else might think it is worth it, but it isn't to me. I would never argue that the 780 is all-around better, or even the better performer half the time. But it's a stretch to recommend it to anyone on less than a UHD surround setup at the moment. Back when there was no cheaper option, I jumped on a pair of Titans. Now that the available options have changed, so has my opinion. But Titan really is still the better card if you don't factor prices in.
> 
> Well, here's my little mini-review, offering the few opinions that I have and the benches I had time to run. The 780 numbers are from the ones I have now, the EVGA ACX's, and the 680 Lightning and Titan numbers are from the comparison I did when I first got my Titan. They are on the Titan's launch drivers, just like the 780 numbers are (320.18). I know slight differences could be attributed to newer drivers, since the 680 and Titan numbers are from Titan's launch drivers, but oh well. This is all I have, so, guess it's better than nothing.
> 
> And first off, before any criticism comes my way...I know: my numbers are not a definitive "x card is way better than y" and are not meant to be. These numbers and opinions are based only from cards of mine, that hit these particular clocks, and I know that in a different situation, with different attainable overclocks, the results may be different. Titan's memory wasn't overclocked at the time because I was doing scaling percentages comparable to the performance gain on the core clock so that's the only thing I overclocked, and so I wouldn't have to run each test an additional time I just used those numbers for the graphs as well. Feel free to add another 3-4% onto each Titan score to account for the extra few-hundred mhz I might've been able to put on it.
> 
> Before the numbers, just want to say that these cards are my new best friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cooler is amazing. Even at 100% it's quiet as hell. Really soft hum too, so even though audible, it's not intrusive in the least. And this thing gives the TFIV a run for it's money, as these things stay not only quiet, but cool too. It was warm out the day I did some of the testing, and I didn't have my AC on the whole time, so don't take every temp reading as gospel. But just know that it's more than worth the extra $10 for these over the reference model.
> 
> Also...Nvidia did _something_ with the horrible throttling issue the Titans had on the stock BIOS, but didn't completely fix it. These 780's are MUCH better, but there will be demand for a modded BIOS still. Here's a throttle, temp in the *40C's*, Power Target well below 106%-
> 
> 
> 
> But, it is much better, so there's no hurry for the modded BIOSs just yet (unless they unlock a SMX, wouldn't that be cool?).
> 
> Well, like I said, I didn't exactly do as many tests as I originally set out to do. But this will give you a pretty good idea of just how close you can come to the $1,000 Titan for 65% of the price.
> 
> Here you can pretty much see an overclocked 780 match a Titan that has a pretty good stock Boost clock. This is just with my CPU at 4.6Ghz and no HT, just showing total score for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> Here's the graphics score. This is where you'll see it match a stock Titan with a decent Boost. But of course, any Titan that isn't the worst overclocker ever will be able to pull ahead.
> 
> 
> Metro 2033, 1080p, maxed, the works. Except for Adv. PhysX. Here, you can see the 780 sneak past the stock Titan, before it's overclocked. After being overclocked, it's a different story. But are those 3 frames really worth $350?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the difference between the two might increase on a higher res. Maybe not though, as I don't know if Metro gets into the +3GBs VRAM usage unless you go UHD-surround. Oh well, someone with numbers from a higher res can discuss that. For now though...you can take from my review that if you're on 1080p and in the market for one card or the other, you'll be paying around $100 for each extra frame. Hard to recommend Titan to anyone that's on 1080p, maybe 1080p surround though.
> 
> 
> Same situation. 780 surpassed stock Titan, Titan pulls ahead when overclocked. Here, each extra frame is costing you around $100 again. Whether or not that's something you're willing to pay is up to you. Not trying to argue the 780 is the better card though, as clearly it ends up losing (and again, this is one 1080p screen, and VRAM usage may increase substantially on higher res's).
> 
> 
> Here...is quite interesting. The 780 only had roughly a 30-something mhz core clock advantage, yet was able to get by Titan by a whole frame from the extra 300mhz on the memory. This pretty much reinforces the point I made earlier: that it more often than not comes down to a small amount of mhz, depending on which has a little bit better luck with their overclock.
> 
> 
> Here's another situation where overclocked Titan get slightly surpassed, but only by a frame. I'm certain 200 or so mhz on the Titan's memory would've been enough to take the 780, but it wouldn't have beaten it by much either way. I loved owning the Titan, it was fun, it was the only real upgrade available at the time. But I simply cannot recommend anyone on 1080p get it over the 780. Even 1080p-surround might not benefit enough to justify the premium, but again, someone else would have to run those numbers. It's starting to look more and more like the only way someone would get a Titan over a 780 today is if they're on a Surround setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miscellaneous
> 
> 
> 
> SLI is smoother than ever. I can do a wider array of games, but I just took a shot of the frametime graph during a while of Metro LL and as you can see it doesn't get any better than this. The 4 large spikes were loading screens, so they can be ignored. The rest is pretty impressive-
> 
> 
> This is a Valley run with the awesome ACX cooler on 100% fan speed. As you can see, it's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the big bad GK110, with 1.2v the entire run, at a max temp of only 54C. With the fan curve taking over during SLI, temps get up to 72C, but that's with the fan speed hitting a silent ~69%. Temps could be lower with a more aggressive fan curve, having to only deal with the barely audible, soft hum of this great cooler
> 
> 
> Some 1202mhz runs, nice and stable with no throttling. Great temp on the quiet fan curve-
> 
> 
> Metro LL with SLI. Top card levels off at 71C, fan noise more than bearable. 100fps min's with SSAA @ x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SLI has issues in that game apparently, usage does not stay up at 99% where it should be)-
> 
> 
> Here you can see one of the few instances of throttle I experienced. As shown, the temp was 48C, and the Power % was at 104%. Yet, for some reason, Nvidia has this thing programmed to throttle. Needless to say, I have some questions for them, and this would be one of them-
> 
> 
> Some SLI numbers. Didn't make a fancy graph or anything for them though, as I didn't have Titan SLI numbers to compare it to. But here's the kind of upgrade you can expect when deciding to sell your Titan and go with 2 780's instead. That's what I did, and let me tell you, $350 well spent-
> 
> (also, remember, this is for an additional cost of 35% over Titan)
> 
> *3dMark11 Graphics Score*
> Overclocked Titan- 16,000
> 780 SLI- 27,750
> Increase- 73.4%
> 
> *Valley*
> Overclocked Titan- 77fps
> 780 SLI- 123.5fps
> Increase- 60.4%
> 
> *Heaven 3.0*
> Overclocked Titan- 78.8fps
> 780 SLI- 140.5fps
> Increase- 78.3%
> 
> *Heaven 4.0*
> Overclocked Titan- 61.4fps
> 780 SLI- 118fps
> Increase- 92%
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs*
> Overclocked Titan- 65.5fps
> 780 SLI- 114.2fps
> Increase- 74.4%
> 
> *Metro Last Light*
> Overclocked Titan- someone else may provide
> 780 SLI- 74fps (with topping out at 90% because of the issues the SLI profile apparently has)
> Increase- n/a%
> 
> For most people, it seems like a very worth-while upgrade, speaking from a price/performance point of view (no, I'm not speaking about the cards themselves, as I know they have a horrible p/p. I just mean the p/p when going from one Titan to two 780's. It's more than a 2/1 ratio for the most part.)
> 
> Scaling- Clocks
> 
> This has the memory factored in as well, but as you can see, for the most part, scaling is much better than with GK104-
> 
> *3dMark11- Graphics Score*
> Stock to overclocked- 13,840 to 14,700
> Increase of +8.3% core and +5.8% memory yields 6.2% increase
> 
> *Valley*
> Stock to overclocked- 68fps to 70.5
> Increase of +8.3% core yields 3.7% increase
> 
> *Heaven 3.0*
> Stock to overclocked- 70.3fps to 75.3fps
> Increase of +7.1% core and +5% memory yields 7.1% increase
> 
> *Heaven 4.0*
> Stock to overclocked- 58.1fps to 62.5fps
> Increase of +7.1% core and +5% memory yields 7.6% increase
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs*
> Stock to overclocked- 63fps to 66.7fps
> Increase of +7.1% core and +5% memory yields 5.4% increase
> 
> Scaling- SLI (is not 1000% accurate since SLI wasn't run at as high of an overclock as single-card could hit, but still relatively reliable)
> 
> *3dMark11- Graphics Score*
> Single-card- 14,700
> SLI- 27,750
> Scaling- 89%
> 
> *Valley*
> Single-card- 70.5fps
> SLI- 123.4fps
> Scaling- 75%
> 
> *Heaven 3.0*
> Single-card- 75.5fps
> SLI- 140.5fps
> Scaling- 86.1%
> 
> *Heaven 4.0*
> Single-card- 62.5fps
> SLI- 118fps
> Scaling- 89%
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs*
> Single-card- 66.7fps
> SLI- 114.2fps
> Scaling- 71%
> 
> *Metro Last Light*
> Single-card- 47.8fps
> SLI- 74fps
> Scaling- 55% (wow, they really need to work on that SLI profile)
> 
> Well, that's what I got. Not much, but I hope it helps someone out there who's curious. Going to go finish up Last Light with these bad boys now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if there's any problems with my math or anything (nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You should probably edit that post with spoiler tags


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> You should probably edit that post with spoiler tags


I think you're right. One sec


----------



## Razor 116

I should have mine tomorrow unless Parcel-force lets me down. So excited, also my first nVidia GPU.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I should have mine tomorrow unless Parcel-force lets me down. So excited, also my first nVidia GPU.


Welcome to the green side, where the grass is, well, greener, and the games are smoother









What card are you coming from? 7970?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Great tests dph314! Have you tried the modded BIOS yet? First result so far saw a bit of a clock improvement with it, I will be trying it as soon as my card arrives. Guy went from ~1189mhz to ~1230mhz for benching. And yeah, I really have to say the Titan is basically "780 Surround Edition" at this point for new buyers. You might get a sample that oc's a scrap better or worse, but in general they're so close together oc-to-oc that unless you need the VRAM it really is frivolous due to the negligible impact in gaming other than the VRAM. Add in that you could buy two 780 cards for 30% more than a Titan and end up with 80%+ the performance, and well... plus the nice ACX cooler is available with more custom designs coming, while Titan is only available with the blower.


----------



## Robilar

Is MSI afterburner still the best tool for overclocking these cards?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Welcome to the green side, where the grass is, well, greener, and the games are smoother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card are you coming from? 7970?


Yeah 7970, great card but I want to use Lightboost in 2D on the XL2411T and the GTX 780 just came out so perfect timing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is MSI afterburner still the best tool for overclocking these cards?


Most reviews I've seen are using EVGA Precision X


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is MSI afterburner still the best tool for overclocking these cards?


Afterburner and Precision are both the same program bar extremely minor tweaks, with different skins. Personally I'm partial to afterburner for its no-nonsense skinning.


----------



## ttnuagmada

I like EVGA precision a little better. They're basically the same thing though. Precision lets you change the temp cap. The same option is probably in afterburner, but I didnt see where to enable it. I like the interface better too.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is MSI afterburner still the best tool for overclocking these cards?


I've become partial to Nvidia Inspector. No crazy arcing colored bars that mean who knows what. Just actual numbers.


----------



## FlyingSolo

So a 750w psu can handle 780 sli with overclock and an i5 or i7 ivy overclock to 4.5ghz or do you need a 850w psu for all that


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I've become partial to Nvidia Inspector. No crazy arcing colored bars that mean who knows what. Just actual numbers.


Yeah, it's actually a very nice program. I'll be using it for my ACX SC 780 in a couple of days once it's here, especially with the modded bios post recommending to use that with it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, it's actually a very nice program. I'll be using it for my ACX SC 780 in a couple of days once it's here, especially with the modded bios post recommending to use that with it.


I just gotta figure out if it can do an apply at boot, if not I'll just take the numbers from it and plug them in Precision.

Also, no fan curve editing in Inspector I don't believe.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> So a 750w psu can handle 780 sli with overclock and an i5 or i7 ivy overclock to 4.5ghz or do you need a 850w psu for all that






Power draw for the GTX 570 is 21 less then the GTX 780 so add that and you would still be looking at less then 600 watts


----------



## wholeeo

Why did one of my cards have to be DOA,









I need SLI greatness in my life.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power draw for the GTX 570 is 21 less then the GTX 780 so add that and you would still be looking at less then 600 watts


Thanks +rep


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Why did one of my cards have to be DOA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need SLI greatness in my life.


Beluga's revenge.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, it's actually a very nice program. I'll be using it for my ACX SC 780 in a couple of days once it's here, especially with the modded bios post recommending to use that with it.


What Bios is that, is the post in this thread?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Great tests dph314! Have you tried the modded BIOS yet? First result so far saw a bit of a clock improvement with it, I will be trying it as soon as my card arrives. Guy went from ~1189mhz to ~1230mhz for benching. And yeah, I really have to say the Titan is basically "780 Surround Edition" at this point for new buyers. You might get a sample that oc's a scrap better or worse, but in general they're so close together oc-to-oc that unless you need the VRAM it really is frivolous due to the negligible impact in gaming other than the VRAM. Add in that you could buy two 780 cards for 30% more than a Titan and end up with 80%+ the performance, and well... plus the nice ACX cooler is available with more custom designs coming, while Titan is only available with the blower.


Thanks







Yeah, I was just going to ask you too about that BIOS. I'll try it for sure, haven't seen it posted yet though, unless I missed that post. Is that the one on TI that was mentioned a few pages ago? Could you provide a link to the thread?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> What Bios is that, is the post in this thread?


While I don't like google's data collection practices... in this case, Google is your friend.


----------



## wholeeo

Is there any other reason why a cards fan would spin at 100% and not post other than DOA? Tried it on two systems,


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Great tests dph314! Have you tried the modded BIOS yet? First result so far saw a bit of a clock improvement with it, I will be trying it as soon as my card arrives. Guy went from ~1189mhz to ~1230mhz for benching. And yeah, I really have to say the Titan is basically "780 Surround Edition" at this point for new buyers. You might get a sample that oc's a scrap better or worse, but in general they're so close together oc-to-oc that unless you need the VRAM it really is frivolous due to the negligible impact in gaming other than the VRAM. Add in that you could buy two 780 cards for 30% more than a Titan and end up with 80%+ the performance, and well... plus the nice ACX cooler is available with more custom designs coming, while Titan is only available with the blower.


YAY! Long gone are the days of bad overclockers and terrible samples out in the wild


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> YAY! Long gone are the days of bad overclockers and terrible samples out in the wild


And 580's that aren't stable @ their advertised clocks out of the box,


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> So a 750w psu can handle 780 sli with overclock and an i5 or i7 ivy overclock to 4.5ghz or do you need a 850w psu for all that


Id only do it if you had a top of the line PSU.


----------



## shilka

Power draw for the GTX 570 is 21 watts less then a GTX 780 so power draw is still less then 600 watts


----------



## Razor 116

Are the EVGA OC and ACX cards both reference with higher clocks and in the case of the ACX different cooler?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Are the EVGA OC and ACX cards both reference with higher clocks and in the case of the ACX different cooler?


Yep.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> And 580's that aren't stable @ their advertised clocks out of the box,


ahhh, the good ol days of Micro Center and $300 580's


----------



## dph314

Can someone do me a huge favor and upload the EVGA ACX BIOS? I can't find it, doing a search and nothing is coming up, so it must not have saved correctly somehow. Using the modded BIOS from TI and it didn't really help much at all. Not stable at much higher of an overclock. But I am getting crashes on overclocks _lower_ than before. So...yeah, that's not good. If anyone would be so kind, it would be much appreciated, and repped of course


----------



## zinfinion

evga780scacx.zip 132k .zip file











MD5: 4091440795a5af9df59caaeed46bf64d

Surprisingly it had a mismatch with the one posted on TechPowerUp. I can only presume that the BIOS there is the TITAN blower SC model.

That or there is more than one BIOS out there for the SC ACX. Which might explain the cards that go to 1.120V but skip 1.187V.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> evga780scacx.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD5: 4091440795a5af9df59caaeed46bf64d
> 
> Surprisingly it had a mismatch with the one posted on TechPowerUp. I can only presume that the BIOS there is the TITAN blower SC model.
> 
> That or there is more than one BIOS out there for the SC ACX. Which might explain the cards that go to 1.120V but skip 1.187V.


You're the best, thanks









Yeah I don't know. I didn't have luck with that TI BIOS though. Made things worse actually.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> evga780scacx.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD5: 4091440795a5af9df59caaeed46bf64d
> 
> Surprisingly it had a mismatch with the one posted on TechPowerUp. I can only presume that the BIOS there is the TITAN blower SC model.
> 
> That or there is more than one BIOS out there for the SC ACX. Which might explain the cards that go to 1.120V but skip 1.187V.


How are you backing up your bios?

GPU-Z 0.7.1 throws an error for me, 'bios reading not supported on this device'.


----------



## wholeeo

Use Nvlash.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> How are you backing up your bios?
> 
> GPU-Z 0.7.1 throws an error for me, 'bios reading not supported on this device'.


GPU-Z 0.6.4 www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48112&d=1344772659

Forgot to mention that. Don't ask me why, but it works. And an NVFlash compare of the GPU-Z backed up stock BIOS and the stock BIOS on the card gave a match.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Use Nvflash.


It's throwing errors as well when trying to back up the stock 780 BIOS. It flashes to the card just fine though.


----------



## dph314

Maybe others will have better luck with that modded BIOS, but I'm going to wait for later versions before trying another one. Right now...it feels good to be back on the stock one. (thanks again zinfinion)

I liked the fact that it got the 780's at the same Base Clock, so that I didn't have to worry about setting clocks to different offsets in SLI to get the same speeds. But other than that, and the higher Power Target, which doesn't help _too_ much at the moment since I didn't get much throttling to begin with, it wasn't working. I was getting crashes at overclocks that I was definitely stable with on the stock BIOS. So I don't know, but I hope others have better luck with it. Voltage did read 1.212v instead of 1.2v, but I wasn't stable at any higher of an overclock, at least nothing significant. That guy that made the BIOS mod is a genius. He's the author of the BIOS that I have to thank for allowing me to hit a 40% overclock on my 650m SLI in my laptop. But as far as the 780 BIOS goes, I think I have to wait a bit before trying it again.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Maybe others will have better luck with that modded BIOS, but I'm going to wait for later versions before trying another one. Right now...it feels good to be back on the stock one. (thanks again zinfinion)


I presume my backup flashed fine for you then?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Thanks. I still have 0.6.6 and it worked.

Weird, two vanilla EVGAs, different BIOS strings...


----------



## wholeeo

Just an FYI, know that vendors fingerprint your cards serial and what not into the bios. If you never backed it up you could have issues if you ever need to RMA.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Maybe others will have better luck with that modded BIOS, but I'm going to wait for later versions before trying another one. Right now...it feels good to be back on the stock one. (thanks again zinfinion)
> 
> 
> 
> I presume my backup flashed fine for you then?
Click to expand...

Yes, went great. Now back to normal, with my 1.2v and measly 106% Power Target. But no crashing


----------



## mgrande465

It Arrived!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Been sitting on this for about 5 hours,plugged it in and got a gigabyte splash screen,thanks to some help from fellow OCN members,i updated my mobo bios and its all good now...


----------



## Flisker

YES! My card is being delivered by DPD today!







I cannot wait to get home from work and install it!


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It Arrived!!!!!!!


Is this an EVGA card?

Does anyone know when EVGA cards(780) will be packed in an antistatic bag with other goodies instead of a plastic? I remember 670s and 680s had the same packaging(plastic only) for a first few weeks of release. Then they were all packaged nicely in an antistatic bag.


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Is this an EVGA card?
> 
> Does anyone know when EVGA cards(780) will be packed in an antistatic bag with other goodies instead of a plastic? I remember 670s and 680s had the same packaging(plastic only) for a first few weeks of release. Then they were all packaged nicely in an antistatic bag.


No, its the Galaxy version


----------



## Razor 116

It arrived!!!! Beautiful card. Boosting to a steady 1202MHz, haven't even overclocked it yet









GPU Z Validation link: www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4syn


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Is this an EVGA card?
> 
> Does anyone know when EVGA cards(780) will be packed in an antistatic bag with other goodies instead of a plastic? I remember 670s and 680s had the same packaging(plastic only) for a first few weeks of release. Then they were all packaged nicely in an antistatic bag.


My vanilla EVGAs were in plastic packaging, no bag.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> It arrived!!!! Beautiful card. Boosting to a steady 1202MHz, haven't even overclocked it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Z Validation link: www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4syn


1202MHz? What card? Factory OC?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> My vanilla EVGAs were in plastic packaging, no bag.
> 1202MHz? What card? Factory OC?


I was kidding buddy


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I was kidding buddy


ROFL. I almost fell off my chair in anger as a Titan owner.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> ROFL. I almost fell off my chair in anger as a Titan owner.


Got it running at 1202MHz boost stable now though, gonna start tweaking the voltage now and see if I can get higher.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Got it running at 1202MHz boost stable now though, gonna start tweaking the voltage now and see if I can get higher.


1228 is where it's at.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 1228 is where it's at.


What's your max voltage? +38 for me gives 1.187v at load, I assume its the same.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> What's your max voltage? +38 for me gives 1.187v at load, I assume its the same.


1.212


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Got it running at 1202MHz boost stable now though, gonna start tweaking the voltage now and see if I can get higher.


Love to see a 3dmark11 performance run thanks.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Love to see a 3dmark11 performance run thanks.


I might flash the ACX BIOS then assuming its reference with just a non reference cooler.


----------



## mfranco702

I think Im goina wait for the MSI Lightning edition, boost clock should be way higher than the EVGA SC.


----------



## charlie97

Damn, technology progresses incredibly quickly. I remember how it took like two years for the HD6000 series to appear to pull us out of the HD5000 generation, now it feels like new cards are coming out every few months.


----------



## Flisker

My card is now sitting at home! Only 5 hours to go then I'll be home and installing it, so excited.


----------



## Beatwolf

Ok im gonna order one, but i only have the option of going with a reference Asus or Gigabyte. I kinda like Asus, but since they are both reference and the same price it shouldn´t matter at all?


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Ok im gonna order one, but i only have the option of going with a reference Asus or Gigabyte. I kinda like Asus, but since they are both reference and the same price it shouldn´t matter at all?


Only thing that matters is the RMA process if you have a faulty card and/or support for that card.


----------



## Beatwolf

Think I´m just gonna go with the Asus.


----------



## Razor 116

1228MHz boost stable at +38 (1.187v). The reference cooler is extremely impressive. Not the best comparision but its quieter than my old Dual-X 7970 at 1150MHz (1.175v).


----------



## Leyaena

Got myself the MSI GTX780 last friday, really happy with it so far!
Will go great in the new build I'm doing, for now it's still on air, but I've got a block coming in for it shortly!









Will post some screenshots for proof later since I'm at work now, but for now I'll leave this here:



Fire Strike (Stock)


----------



## Loyrl

They should come today!! I was worried that they weren't going to ship it until today because of the holiday. The Data entry in CA part was on the tracking all weekend.

May/28/2013 5:51AM PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY SEATTLE,WA








May/23/2013 10:00AM DATA ENTRY COMMERCE,CA


----------



## spypet

does anyone here undervolt or underclock this 780 card yet? or can offer links to related testimony.

i'm curious if this boost 2.0 system allows you to lower the cards voltage consumption below stock values.
obviously i'm aware it will take a performance hit and run cooler, but my question is can it be done at all.

is this GK110 feature, or will the boost 2.0 compatible 770 card offer a similar undervolt/clock ability.

my situation is i can't upgrade my PSU at the moment, so i was thinking of buying a 780 soon,
running it at lower performance. later when i can do a PSU upgrade, i'll allow the 780 to run free


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spypet*
> 
> does anyone here undervolt or underclock this 780 card yet? or can offer links to related testimony.
> 
> i'm curious if this boost 2.0 system allows you to lower the cards voltage consumption below stock values.
> obviously i'm aware it will take a performance hit and run cooler, but my question is can it be done at all.
> 
> is this GK110 feature, or will the boost 2.0 compatible 770 card offer a similar undervolt/clock ability.
> 
> my situation is i can't upgrade my PSU at the moment, so i was thinking of buying a 780 soon,
> running it at lower performance. later when i can do a PSU upgrade, i'll allow the 780 to run free


In EVGA Precision I can't decrease the Voltage so I would assume that you can't. You can however decrease the memory and core clocks aswell as the power target to minus values.

Final stable clocks are 1215MHz core / 3580 Memory @ +38 (1.187v) After an hour in Metro Last Light.


----------



## OverFreak

Hi guys

I cant find evga gtx 780 acx cooler in amazon or newegg ,, does anyone know where I can find it ? Or when its gonna be available ?
Thanx

Pwered by Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Regent Square

EVGA-JacobF, do you know how to change a color of GTX logo in a 780.

Thanks


----------



## Friction

Introducing the EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper!


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Introducing the EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper!


looks mediocre.


----------



## plasmeh

Just hit up newegg on 2 separate accounts and bought 3 of the Galaxy GTX 780's. Last week I purchased 1 EVGA GTX 780 for my LANbox and have been thoroughly impressed. I'll be replacing my current set up of 3x GTX 670's. Can't wait to get them in tomorrow and see what these beasts can do!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> EVGA-JacobF, do you know how to change a color of GTX logo in a 780.
> 
> Thanks


Stock? Because its just green LED, you'll have to pull it if you want another color.


----------



## Brianmz

Amazon.com is trolling me with their gtx 780 stock, now says it will ship in 1-2 months lol.

Anyone know any otoher U.S. Site that accepts international credit cards to buy a gtx 780 from?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yours is going for about $230 new right now, on Amazon. My PSU, which has been great so far and has the extra 200W you're looking for, is only slightly more on Amazon. Why not just see if you can sell yours, for probably $199 on Amazon or the Marketplace here or whatever, and get the 1200W. It'll cost you like $40, less if you can find a better deal on a 1200W somewhere else.
> 
> Not _too_ much to upgrade


Like i said, I've invested in close to $250dollars in custom braided cables for the Seasonic so yeah...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Yup, Both Amazon and Newegg has a sale on the AX1200i ATM.
> 
> 279.99 for both (you need a code for newegg EMCXRVW246)
> 
> Dropped the HC GTX690 eh?


Indeed. I was able to offload the GTX 690 to a poor Amazon customer 2 weeks before we got solid leaks of the 780 for like $900.








Found it impossible to sell it with the HC so I just [destructively] tore it apart to assess the condition and effect of the distilled water on my loop.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> evga780scacx.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD5: 4091440795a5af9df59caaeed46bf64d
> 
> Surprisingly it had a mismatch with the one posted on TechPowerUp. I can only presume that the BIOS there is the TITAN blower SC model.
> 
> That or there is more than one BIOS out there for the SC ACX. Which might explain the cards that go to 1.120V but skip 1.187V.


Hey, I know you were having trouble with 1.2v but I never asked you if you picked up a superclocked version a regular version. My superclocked reference blower goes to 1.2 just fine.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 1.212


What did you do to get to 1.212? I thought cards topped out at 1.20v. Or did you already flash it with a custom bios.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Amazon.com is trolling me with their gtx 780 stock, now says it will ship in 1-2 months lol.
> 
> Anyone know any otoher U.S. Site that accepts international credit cards to buy a gtx 780 from?


EVGA sales rep posted on EVGA 700 sub forums that they shipped it to Amazon but its never been shown as in stock. Most have a lot of people hitting the add to cart button to be on the wait list.


----------



## cstkl1

hmm so far any bios mods

my gtx 780 runs at 1228mhz at 1.2v but when hit tdp will downclock..

anyway of raising that tdp to like 120%.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I haven't got my 780s yet, should be arriving in a few hours, but when it throttles/downlocks due to hitting its TDP limit, how much does it downclock generally?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Like i said, I've invested in close to $250dollars in custom braided cables for the Seasonic so yeah...
> 
> What did you do to get to 1.212? I thought cards topped out at 1.20v. Or did you already flash it with a custom bios.


Ah, I see. Well, I don't know then. You'd have to decide if that's something you're willing to bother with.

And the modded BIOS out there gives 1.212v instead of 1.2v. Not sure if it's just a different reading or if the voltage is actually higher, since I didn't gain any clock increase. Seems like one or two others have though so maybe it does. But I kept getting crashes on _lower_ overclocks that I was previously stable on with the stock BIOS, so, it actually made things worse for me. I'm going to wait until a few more people test it and maybe some tweaks will be made, then maybe I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ah, I see. Well, I don't know then. You'd have to decide if that's something you're willing to bother with.
> 
> And the modded BIOS out there gives 1.212v instead of 1.2v. Not sure if it's just a different reading or if the voltage is actually higher, since I didn't gain any clock increase. Seems like one or two others have though so maybe it does. But I kept getting crashes on _lower_ overclocks that I was previously stable on with the stock BIOS, so, it actually made things worse for me. I'm going to wait until a few more people test it and maybe some tweaks will be made, then maybe I'll give it another shot.


How was this BIOS created, is KGB compatible with GTX 780s now?


----------



## wholeeo

Wish Amazon would give me a date on when I can expect my second card to ship. If it weren't for OCD I'd have just purchased any reference 780 to pair up with my SC.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've already got one GTX 780 and I've got another one on the way. I'm water cooling my 780's and because the the RIVE's PCI-E slots are spaced out, you've got to use the first and third slots to use the 3 way bridge and use pci-e 3.0. Because of this imbalance, I impulsively bought a third GTX 780 and 3 waterblocks.
> 
> Thus, I'm going to have 3 GTX 780's and a 3960X on a Rampage IV Extreme board. It then hit me that I'm pretty much going to make my PSU scream out "uncle" if I ever bench the system. I've got a Seasonic Platinum 1000W PSU and I currently idle around 180W with a GTX 780 and a 3960X at 4.8 @ 1.43 vcore (measured via multimeter)
> 
> Judging from this 3 way SLI Titan review, it appears that their 4.6 3960X @ 1.40v and triple Titan's consume about 843W for the entire system. The 106% max TDP limit caps the card at a theoretical a 265W * 3 = 795W
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html
> 
> I've got a very solid, if not one of the best PSU's on the market but I'm kind of worried that I might be pushing over 1KW of power if I go full tilt. I've got fully braided single sleeved cables, the ones where you can't see the heatshrink, for the PSU and it actually probably cost more than the just the PSU. Seriously, I probably spent close to $500 on the PSU and cables. I'm extremely reluctant to switch the system out. Thoughts about any of this?


I have the same PSU in my rig. I wonder if it might work for you to go the same route I did, namely dual PSU's. In my opinion it does no harm to get the electrical noise from fan motor's and pump motor's etc. completely isolated from the motherboard. Clean power is always a good thing. My Platinum 1000 only powers my motherboard and vid cards. EVERYTHING else - (fans, water pumps, hard drives, DVD drive, fan controller's, etc.) are powered by an HX 520. I opened up the HX 520 and used a wire cutters and soldering gun to remove all of the fixed wiring that would normally plug into the motherboard. Makes for a very clean looking setup but any resale value is lost. I didn't care as I got the HX 520 off Craigslist nearly new and very cheap and just dedicated it to this build. Don't know what case you have or what you have room for but if you went this route perhaps you could do the cableing to match your P 1000?? Just a thought.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Yeah, I'm going to try the custom one but not keeping my hopes up of anything too much higher-than-stock-bios on the OC front after hearing your report. I'll compare it with the stock one for sure... no luck on UPS showing up early with my card unfortunately, still slated for another 2 days in transit







.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> I have the same PSU in my rig. I wonder if it might work for you to go the same route I did, namely dual PSU's. In my opinion it does no harm to get the electrical noise from fan motor's and pump motor's etc. completely isolated from the motherboard. Clean power is always a good thing. My Platinum 1000 only powers my motherboard and vid cards. EVERYTHING else - (fans, water pumps, hard drives, DVD drive, fan controller's, etc.) are powered by an HX 520. I opened up the HX 520 and used a wire cutters and soldering gun to remove all of the fixed wiring that would normally plug into the motherboard. Makes for a very clean looking setup but any resale value is lost. I didn't care as I got the HX 520 off Craigslist nearly new and very cheap and just dedicated it to this build. Don't know what case you have or what you have room for but if you went this route perhaps you could do the cableing to match your P 1000?? Just a thought.


I think I'm leaning towards just running the PSU into the ground. With a 7 year warranty, I'm not all that worried about it giving out on me. If worst comes to worst, I think I'm might be willing to lose that 4.8ghz on the 3960x and run at 4.7 to stay well below 250w TPD

3x 250w 780's and a 250TPD OC'd 3960x = 1000W right?









Besides, unless I'm folding on both the GPU and CPU, I think I wont hit that theoretical max power draw. We'll see, my 2nd and 3rd 780 is coming in towards the end of the week.


----------



## GoldenTiger

If your PSU dies from being overdrawn, it may take other components with it... not worth the risk if you ask me to run even a quality unit right at the ragged edge.


----------



## wholeeo

For what its worth my system with one 780 was able to pull 411w from the wall with the custom bios during Valley measuring with a Kill-A-Watt. It idles at 102w.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For what its worth my system with one 780 was able to pull 411w from the wall with the custom bios during Valley measuring with a Kill-A-Watt. It idles at 102w.


Which custom bios are you using?


----------



## Beatwolf

btw do you think I would be able to run two at these with my current PSU, as well as upgrading to Haswell ?


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> btw do you think I would be able to run two at these with my current PSU, as well as upgrading to Haswell ?


Definitely, with room for massive overclocks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> btw do you think I would be able to run two at these with my current PSU, as well as upgrading to Haswell ?


You got more then enough power with a AX850


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For what its worth my system with one 780 was able to pull 411w from the wall with the custom bios during Valley measuring with a Kill-A-Watt. It idles at 102w.


My system idles at 180W and pulls 450W on valley. With one 780.









I guess I could always sell my Seasonic Plat 1000W and move down to the Seasonic Gold X1250W








At least those connectors are the same...


----------



## Beatwolf

thx







Don´t have the money right now, but maybe later. Need some power for my new Qnix


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Which custom bios are you using?


TI bios. It actually wasn't much different with stock bios from what I can remember. Have to rerun the test with it to confirm.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> TI bios. It actually wasn't much different with stock bios from what I can remember. Have to rerun the test with it to confirm.


TI bios? Link?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> TI bios? Link?


Google.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hmm so far any bios mods
> 
> my gtx 780 runs at 1228mhz at 1.2v but when hit tdp will downclock..
> 
> anyway of raising that tdp to like 120%.


You can edit your stock bios with a bios editor and put the max tdp at 300w (113%). I had to do this to allow a full memory oc to get my valley score.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Google.


What? Are you incapable of linking me to the site? Or are you just being a dick. I googled GTX 780 TI bios, came up with nothing


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What? Are you incapable of linking me to the site? Or are you just being a dick


Yes, and no, respectively. Both here and there seem to forbid linking to eachother.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yes, and no, respectively.


That doesn't make any sense. Unless its a paid site, which you could STILL link me, and I could register or whatever, it literally makes no sense.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. Unless its a paid site, which you could STILL link me, and I could register or whatever, it literally makes no sense.


The mods here, from other posts I've read, do not want it linked for whatever their reasons are. Hence my suggestion of google.com originally







.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This was settled over in the Titan Club. All links to the TI bios or mentions of the other site were removed by mods. Don't shoot the messenger...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> EVGA sales rep posted on EVGA 700 sub forums that they shipped it to Amazon but its never been shown as in stock. Most have a lot of people hitting the add to cart button to be on the wait list.


Yep, lol, I literally checked out 5s after they popped, I just think they may have some issues atm.

If they take any longer to ship, I might as well, wait for the Hydrocoppers and Classified versions and see what they bring to the table.


----------



## Razor 116

I'm stable at 1215/3480 with 1.187 and it took infinion 1.212v to reach 1228 core, an extra 13 MHz for an additional 25mv.

Although once the bios modding tools are updated to support the GTX 780 I'll give them a go to see if I can get higher than 1215.


----------



## Flisker

Ta da!









I must say, I'm not too impressed with EVGA's packaging. There was no anti-static bag, just a plastic container that it was sat in. It's in my system now so that's all I care about!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'm stable at 1215/3480 with 1.187 and it took zinfinion 1.212v to reach 1228 core, an extra 13 MHz for an additional 25mv.


Just checked. 1228/3460 crashes on mine at 1.200V.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> Ta da!
> 
> I must say, I'm not too impressed with EVGA's packaging. There was no anti-static bag, just a plastic container that it was sat in. It's in my system now so that's all I care about!!


Yeah, I wasn't too thrilled about their packaging either. I did however like the lil sli cover they included which they failed to include with their $1K+ card. Can't recall getting one with the 690 either.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> Ta da!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, I'm not too impressed with EVGA's packaging. There was no anti-static bag, just a plastic container that it was sat in. It's in my system now so that's all I care about!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just checked. 1228/3460 crashes on mine at 1.200V.


Unluck man is that with the modded bios, did you try those clocks on the stock bios?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'm stable at 1215/3480 with 1.187 and it took infinion 1.212v to reach 1228 core, an extra 13 MHz for an additional 25mv.
> 
> Although once the bios modding tools are updated to support the GTX 780 I'll give them a go to see if I can get higher than 1215.


Do you guys think it's possible for a titan bios to work on a 780. The bios editor works for the titan bios's.


----------



## Flisker

Ran some comparison benchmarks compared to my 460 (we all know who's going to win this)

460:


780:


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Do you guys think it's possible for a titan bios to work on a 780. The bios editor works for the titan bios's.


Doubt it. The 780 has the DP/64 completely hardware disabled, something the Titan BIOS has incorporated (which could affect things).


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Do you guys think it's possible for a titan bios to work on a 780. The bios editor works for the titan bios's.


I wouldn't risk it just wait for the tools to be updated.


----------



## Blimp

my 780 at 1215 core / 7000 mem. 1.212V. (ASIC 68.6%)

Valley:


Heaven:


Edit: I was running 16x AF and forgot to turn it off. add 2 or 3 FPS to these avgs.


----------



## Flisker

So my 780 has a 75.8% ASIC quality. Is that good? What exactly does it mean?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yep, lol, I literally checked out 5s after they popped, I just think they may have some issues atm.
> 
> If they take any longer to ship, I might as well, wait for the Hydrocoppers and Classified versions and see what they bring to the table.


I put in my order right as the add to cart opened up for the ACX SC on Amazon and nothing's changed. Purchased one off of EVGA store so i guess I'll keep it in my ordered list for now and see how long it takes. Hell my preorder of the Corsair 900D was right when it went up too on Amazon and its still sitting in my ordered yet not shipped list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> So my 780 has a 75.8% ASIC quality. Is that good? What exactly does it mean?


Its the quality of your card

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176810

If you go by that rule the leaky chips (low ASIC) are good canadates for WC and LN2, while higher ASIC will give off better OC on air vs the lower ASIC card.


----------



## y2kcamaross

My two arrived


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blimp*
> 
> my 780 at 1215 core / 7000 mem. 1.212V. (ASIC 68.6%)
> 
> Valley:
> 
> 
> Heaven:
> 
> 
> Edit: I was running 16x AF and forgot to turn it off. add 2 or 3 FPS to these avgs.


Stock BIOS?


----------



## mgrande465

Just ordered my new OS!!! Then I can finally build my rig and get my gtx 780 tested, it's going to be and upgrade from the 450!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Unluck man is that with the modded bios, did you try those clocks on the stock bios?


Modded. Max stable Heaven on stock BIOS at 1.187V was 1163/3557.


----------



## LRRP

https://www.evga.com/articles/00747/#3789

yessssssssssss

wonder if there will be an "ULTRA" version


----------



## Blimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Stock BIOS?


nope, Tech inferno's 780 bios from May 24


----------



## dph314

The Titan BIOS will not work, no. It's been tried and there was artifact issues.

I must have the worst memory clocker ever. Crashes in half the tests I ran at +200


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> My two arrived


awesome


----------



## dph314

Love the ACX cooler. I hope EVGA uses it for the next generation or two. At least until they develop something better







It's been great having SLI that I can barely hear over my case fans. The one card sucks at overclocking though. Core is stable in everything at 1176mhz, but the memory is only stable at +150mhz, +200 crashes in some games. Card currently on the bottom seems like a better overclocker, so I may switch the two around, to have the better one on top for when I don't need SLI.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I ordered my GTX 780 Friday and still haven't received it, I think I went to see 30 times in the front window to look for the postman.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> My two arrived]


3dmark11 performance run with max overclocks please?


----------



## StealthTH

Got mine in today!







Added to Google Docs! This card is freaking sweet


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I ordered my GTX 780 Friday and still haven't received it, I think I went to see 30 times in the front window to look for the postman.


I assume it has tracking if it's at your local depot call them up.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I ordered my GTX 780 Friday and still haven't received it, I think I went to see 30 times in the front window to look for the postman.


Ha. I know the feeling. Don't worry, you'll be one of us soon









It shall be worth the wait, and quite a noticeable upgrade from that 680.


----------



## NitrousX

Just snagged myself a GTX 780 SC ACX from Newegg. Should be here by Friday can't wait!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> 3dmark11 performance run with max overclocks please?


just now breaking them out of the boxes, gym and dinner always come before playtime


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just snagged myself a GTX 780 SC ACX from Newegg. Should be here by Friday can't wait!


Nice, grats!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just snagged myself a GTX 780 SC ACX from Newegg. Should be here by Friday can't wait!


w00t







and I just received my ACX today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice, grats!


and ordered my second ACX 780 today from Newegg too. Was a hassle to get this card today I tried 3 times and right in the end of the check was a error "sorry this item has been removed from you cart during the limitation" I was like WHAT!$%$^? lol but finally i got it. so two days shipping i think by friday.

I had a lot work yesterday adding the extra 2pin wires to the pci-e 6+2







and i decide to remove all the MDPC heat-shrink and go heat-shrink less it does looks way better

PS: pics coming soon...


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> w00t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just received my ACX today.
> and ordered my second ACX 780 today from Newegg too. Was a hassle to get this card today I tried 3 times and right in the end of the check was a error "sorry this item has been removed from you cart during the limitation" I was like WHAT!$%$^? lol but finally i got it. so two days shipping i think by friday.
> 
> I had a lot work yesterday adding the extra 2pin wires to the pci-e 6+2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i decide to remove all the MDPC heat-shrink and go heat-shrink less it does looks way better
> 
> PS: pics coming soon...


Congrats too you too! I think one GTX 780 should last me for a while and I don't play games as often anymore.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> w00t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just received my ACX today.
> and ordered my second ACX 780 today from Newegg too. Was a hassle to get this card today I tried 3 times and right in the end of the check was a error "sorry this item has been removed from you cart during the limitation" I was like WHAT!$%$^? lol but finally i got it. so two days shipping i think by friday.
> 
> I had a lot work yesterday adding the extra 2pin wires to the pci-e 6+2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i decide to remove all the MDPC heat-shrink and go heat-shrink less it does looks way better
> 
> PS: pics coming soon...


Heh, the end of checkout error is due to newegg having real-time inventory... you probably snagged one that someone's payment got declined for or who cancelled their order







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Heh, the end of checkout error is due to newegg having real-time inventory... you probably snagged one that someone's payment got declined for or who cancelled their order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you just made me LOL so hard now ROLF


----------



## newone757

FINALLY!



my precious


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just snagged myself a GTX 780 SC ACX from Newegg. Should be here by Friday can't wait!


They already restocked it? Sort of regretting ordering from NCIX. Ordered my ACX on launch and still haven't heard from them. Tempted to cancel my order with them and just order a reference card. I'm 99% sure I'll be water cooling it now anyway. Sort have started boycotting the place after they ripped me off on a mouse pad. Spent thousands there over the years and they treat loyal customers like **** (they sent me the wrong one and wouldn't even give me free shipping if I re-ordered it). Boycotted them since and for some reason thought it would have been a good idea to go with them since NewEgg sold out. Not to mention, they raised the prices on ALL of their cards ($30 more for an ACX now).

Anyway, was wondering, does anyone known if acetone will remove the Titan wording on an XSPC water block? Saw this mentioned a few pages pack and wouldn't mind just doing that instead of waiting for them to change the wording. But just want to be sure.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> my precious


Really nice!!! now you need a 2nd one


----------



## Rei86

If you're looking for the EVGA stuff Jacob and the Sales head have been posting on the EVGA forums that they're getting more ACX and normal 780s for retail partners and for their own web store so people shouldn't worry.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my precious


Looks really nice,i just wished they had made some form of software that could makes us change the led logo to match out system colours...


----------



## StealthTH

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/performancescore.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here is my system's performance test in 3Dmark 11. Everything is at stock clocks.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Just snagged myself a GTX 780 SC ACX from Newegg. Should be here by Friday can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already restocked it? Sort of regretting ordering from NCIX. Ordered my ACX on launch and still haven't heard from them. Tempted to cancel my order with them and just order a reference card. I'm 99% sure I'll be water cooling it now anyway. Sort have started boycotting the place after they ripped me off on a mouse pad. Spent thousands there over the years and they treat loyal customers like **** (they sent me the wrong one and wouldn't even give me free shipping if I re-ordered it). Boycotted them since and for some reason thought it would have been a good idea to go with them since NewEgg sold out. Not to mention, they raised the prices on ALL of their cards ($30 more for an ACX now).
> 
> Anyway, was wondering, does anyone known if acetone will remove the Titan wording on an XSPC water block? Saw this mentioned a few pages pack and wouldn't mind just doing that instead of waiting for them to change the wording. But just want to be sure.
Click to expand...

I've heard NCIX isn't the best with hot items. I'd order one from another site that gets them in stock more regularly, like Newegg, and then you can just cancel your order with NCIX if/when the other goes through first.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I've heard NCIX isn't the best with hot items. I'd order one from another site that gets them in stock more regularly, like Newegg, and then you can just cancel your order with NCIX if/when the other goes through first.


Yeah that's what I think I'll end up doing. Lesson learnt! Worst case scenario I'll end up getting 2 780's which I was planning on doing anyway. By the way, I noticed you mentioned earlier you were SLIng two ACX 780's. How are your temps doing?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthTH*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/performancescore.png/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Here is my system's performance test in 3Dmark 11. Everything is at stock clocks.


What speed is your CPU clocked at?

Can you run FireStrike normal?


----------



## StealthTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What speed is your CPU clocked at?
> 
> Can you run FireStrike normal?


Stock clocks, 3.5 turbo to 3.9 I believe and will run and report back


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I've heard NCIX isn't the best with hot items. I'd order one from another site that gets them in stock more regularly, like Newegg, and then you can just cancel your order with NCIX if/when the other goes through first.


I wouldn't say that. They get limited quantities of items just like every other vendor.

I was able to pick up a GTX780 the day it was released from NCIX and they had a number of the EVGA ACX on release as well. Didn't choose it as my small case is better suited to exhausting heat out the rear.


----------



## cstkl1

has anyone been able to save their bios file using gpuz 0.7.1
i keep getting bios reading not supported on this device.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Really nice!!! now you need a 2nd one


Ahhh, dont tempt me! I told the wife I'd wait atleast a year before going SLI with this beast lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Looks really nice,i just wished they had made some form of software that could makes us change the led logo to match out system colours...


That would be awesome! Just downloaded the EVGA LED Controller to make it breathe but would be crazy if they wired up color changing LED's in there. Nvidia might be too partial to the green to do that though lol. But a 3rd party company...

I quite like the contrast though, really puts the focus on my favorite part of the build


----------



## StealthTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What speed is your CPU clocked at?
> 
> Can you run FireStrike normal?


Guess my 3dmark was a bit out of date lol! I was running version 1.05. Now updated to 1.10 with fire strike

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/firestrike.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> EVGA-JacobF, do you know how to change a color of GTX logo in a 780.
> 
> Thanks


The software tool can adjust intensity and pattern, but if you want to change color you will actually have to modify the LED.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthTH*
> 
> Guess my 3dmark was a bit out of date lol! I was running version 1.05. Now updated to 1.10 with fire strike
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/firestrike.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I was just wondering because your physic's score looked so low. Just wanted to know about your FireStrike to get a better idea, and its just right. hmm wonder why your GTX 780 SC's GPU score is pretty low even for stock clocks.


----------



## Zawarudo

I really need to put more than 1.21v into this card. Anyone know of any volt mods/bios mods that can be done to achieve this? I reckon this card will clock over 1300MHz easy but just lacks a bit of juice.


----------



## y2kcamaross

got everything installed and bios flashed, running some benchmarks now


----------



## StealthTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I was just wondering because your physic's score looked so low. Just wanted to know about your FireStrike to get a better idea, and its just right. hmm wonder why your GTX 780 SC's GPU score is pretty low even for stock clocks.


Thanks, to be honest I don't know. Think it is something I should look into? I thought the score was pretty good but I guess I don't know what a good score would be.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I really need to put more than 1.21v into this card. Anyone know of any volt mods/bios mods that can be done to achieve this? I reckon this card will clock over 1300MHz easy but just lacks a bit of juice.


Same could be said of Titan but the risk of doing a hard mod unless you are very experienced in the procedure outweighs the reward IMO...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I really need to put more than 1.21v into this card. Anyone know of any volt mods/bios mods that can be done to achieve this? I reckon this card will clock over 1300MHz easy but just lacks a bit of juice.


The hardware volt mod is very easy if you have much experience soldering, identical to the Titan's I think offhand but google it to be sure. Obviously doing it would leave physical changes on the board so your warranty would be kaput. Software-wise you aren't going to get much of anything past 1.2125v because of the hardware limiter (which is what the hardware change circumvents). The hardware mod is a single 50k I think, tied to one PCI-E ground and the other end to a resistor on the voltage controller nearby.

By the way, a really in-depth new review has popped up of the eVGA ACX SC 780: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-superclocked-acx-graphics-card-review


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Same could be said of Titan but the risk of doing a hard mod unless you are very experienced in the procedure outweighs the reward IMO...


I can solder and have a lot of experience with electronics, just the furthest I've gone with a GPU I think was the old pencil mod!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The hardware volt mod is very easy if you have much experience soldering, identical to the Titan's I think offhand but google it to be sure. Obviously doing it would leave physical changes on the board so your warranty would be kaput. Software-wise you aren't going to get much of anything past 1.2125v because of the hardware limiter (which is what the hardware change circumvents). The hardware mod is a single 50k I think, tied to one PCI-E ground and the other end to a resistor on the voltage controller nearby.
> 
> By the way, a really in-depth new review has popped up of the eVGA ACX SC 780: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-superclocked-acx-graphics-card-review


That's it, just a 50k? huh seems simple enough. I'm gonna have a look, thanks.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I can solder and have a lot of experience with electronics, just the furthest I've gone with a GPU I think was the old pencil mod!
> That's it, just a 50k? huh seems simple enough. I'm gonna have a look, thanks.


You're welcome, and yep it's a simple mod. Be careful how high you up the voltage though, due to the power phases on these boards... I wouldn't recommend going much beyond ~1.25-1.26v if you want to use it 24/7 and not risk popping the card (again i recommend googling to find out exact ones that people have popped at, I read it but could be off by a little). EDIT: Kingp|n says it's identical (http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2290) to the Titan's. EDIT2: here are the Titan ones: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71489


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Alatar said he thought 1.3V would be safe if I remember correctly. Might want to PM ftw420 as he has actually done the hard mod to his Titan...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Alatar said he thought 1.3V would be safe if I remember correctly. Might want to PM ftw420 as he has actually done the hard mod to his Titan...


The link I gave has some discussion of this (hwbot).







My numbers were low. EDIT: Here's a picture of it completed: http://forum.lab501.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=34561&d=1362406670


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthTH*
> 
> Thanks, to be honest I don't know. Think it is something I should look into? I thought the score was pretty good but I guess I don't know what a good score would be.


Sorry I've been looking at so many score numbers that I'm getting them mixed up, looks all good









I think...unless I'm getting my numbers mixed up again...god.


----------



## y2kcamaross

28,500 graphics score for 3dmark 11, 21000 score total, not bad, still tweaking

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6645374


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> has anyone been able to save their bios file using gpuz 0.7.1
> i keep getting bios reading not supported on this device.


GPU-Z 0.6.6 worked for me


----------



## sniperpowa

Just got my 780 today!


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Got myself the MSI GTX780 last friday, really happy with it so far!
> Will go great in the new build I'm doing, for now it's still on air, but I've got a block coming in for it shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post some screenshots for proof later since I'm at work now, but for now I'll leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike (Stock)


Question, will your MSI do 1.187v? Mine will do 1.175 and 1.2 but it skips 1.187 for whatever reason.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> The software tool can adjust intensity and pattern, but if you want to change color you will actually have to modify the LED.


If I had picked up my pair of 780 with stock cooler I may doing this mod. but i prefer my pair of ACX







anyways it going under water soon.

EVGA-JacobF : any release date for the hydro copper blocks only ? I may going to pick two.

PS: EVGA GPU's had owned this thread LOL looks on the front page owner's list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> 28,500 graphics score for 3dmark 11, 21000 score total, not bad, still tweaking
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6645374


Nice score. I'm face lift my RiG this week i may going to run my CPU and GPU on air till next week cuz I'm plain to add another rx240 in push pull. i need to clean some space and hide my backup HD behind the mobo tray " I had everything planned i just need to get thing's going

My new toys. now i'm waiting for the second to arrive.











all my MDPC heatshrink "gone for good










Now heatshrink less looks way better.













Black Hawk Down going to receive aanother rx240 by this weekend.


----------



## 4greenjeep

hello everyone,

this is my first post. I just purchased the evga 780 gtx and should have it later this week.
im upgrading from a asus 680 top. my question is will this card be smoother then the 680? with the 680 anytime the fps dropped under 60 it stuttered bad, but if i kept the frames above 60 it was smooth. i dont know if that was normal with the 680 or if there was something wrong with my setup.

my setup is

asus maximum extreme V

intel 3770k overclock @4.6

corsair dominator 2133 running @ 1600mhz 16gb

samsung 840 pro ssd 256gb

corsair graphite 600 case

corsair h100i cpu water cooler

asus 680 gtx top II

corsair ax 860 psu

IMG_20130228_040204_resized.jpg 1442k .jpg file


----------



## Captivate

Getting my 780SC tomorrow and two more 780 ACX hopefully on Friday


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> has anyone been able to save their bios file using gpuz 0.7.1
> i keep getting bios reading not supported on this device.


just run the GPU-Z as admin







or use firestorm to save the bios ) I think it is the best soft to save bios than GPU-Z.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Getting my 780SC tomorrow and two more 780 ACX hopefully on Friday


dang are you going 3way sli. fill the form in the front page once you got it or below my sig rig


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If I had picked up my pair of 780 with stock cooler I may doing this mod. but i prefer my pair of ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways it going under water soon.
> 
> EVGA-JacobF : any release date for the hydro copper blocks only ? I may going to pick two.
> 
> PS: EVGA GPU's had owned this thread LOL looks on the front page owner's list.
> Nice score. I'm face lift my RiG this week i may going to run my CPU and GPU on air till next week cuz I'm plain to add another rx240 in push pull. i need to clean some space and hide my backup HD behind the mobo tray " I had everything planned i just need to get thing's going
> 
> My new toys. now i'm waiting for the second to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my MDPC heatshrink "gone for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now heatshrink less looks way better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hawk Down going to receive aanother rx240 by this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










awesome work man


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now heatshrink less looks way better.










Bitfenix Alchemy are this way and look outstanding. Excellent work doing it yourself.


----------



## sniperpowa

I need to dust the rig I know...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome work man


Thanks bud
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitfenix Alchemy are this way and look outstanding. Excellent work doing it yourself.


I got the same flexi led's but in a roll of 50' feet much cheaper I can cut any size and run from point A to Z







I will light up it with some red led's cuz i don't like blue led's it hurt my eyes


----------



## jarble

She is installed







and is quite fast my 470s can still just barely edge it out in some benches but I knew that going into it. now to try and hold off buying a second or third before we see if custom pcbs hit


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> She is installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is quite fast my 470s can still just barely edge it out in some benches but I knew that going into it. now to try and hold off buying a second or third before we see if custom pcbs hit


How is that? Just one of my Titans is much stronger than my SLI 580's used to be...


----------



## sniperpowa

My 580's edge out my single 780 in most benches but in games my 780 has higher fps just not as high max.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How is that? Just one of my Titans is much stronger than my SLI 580's used to be...


Tri 470 can actually match a single 780 in some benchmarks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Whoops, didn't notice the third 470. Was trying to figure out how in the heck two 470's could come even close to a 780!


----------



## Bacheezi

Doing a whee bit of benching









Currently on a CPU boost of 165 and a mem boost of 100. Works quite well


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quick question...Just wanted to know whats the minimum overclock on stock voltage you guys are seeing...i got only 5% (+150) on memory from 1502 to 1580 any higher it crashes in unigine 4.0.and 23% (+200) on core from 863 to 1063....boost says 1102 but actually goes up to 1189....


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Thought this was pretty good, my first 3dmark 11 run X5524 @ 1228mhz core


----------



## Tonza

Gasp, my 780 is waiting for pick up, can only get it Friday since its my pay day







. I have had visions that it will be worst overclocker ever, hope its not true







.


----------



## sniperpowa

Scored a little high for not maxing out the overclock yet.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Received my 3 today - putting blocks on tomorrow morning followed by the installation of the cards followed by some major benching!



EDIT: Oh and somewhere in the middle of that I have to drain and take apart my hard acrylic GPU loop


----------



## Eufawria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Received my 3 today - putting blocks on tomorrow morning followed by the installation of the cards followed by some major benching!


im jealous


----------



## ttnuagmada

I gave the TI modded bios a try. I'm now stable at 1202 in gaming situations, I could only do 1168 stock. I assume it's the extra voltage, probably in conjunction with no throttling to cause my card to drop from 1.2 to 1.175. I can also set my card to 1.187 now. Not sure why the stock Nvidia bios wouldn't do it, I actually tried a couple of other stock bios' including the ACX bios with no luck, but the TI bios fixed it. It also let me squeeze another 100 points out of Valley, as I can finish a run at 1252. I think I'm going to stick to this one for now.


----------



## Tonza

EVGA will do also FTW and Classified models from this... They will also feature dual bios.

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00746/#3786


----------



## Tonza

EDIT: double post


----------



## Xyrrath

Hello and goodbye


----------



## ssgwright

man I can't find the TI bios...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

check PM buddy


----------



## Ribozyme

Would a quality 400watt PSU be able to run a 780? I am on mini itx, with 3570k non oc, only one ssd and 3 fans low rpm. Specs in my sig.
I beleive it's possible because someone said his system drawed 418 watts from the wall with a 780 so that means his system is using about 360 watts? Just sold my 670 and that ran fine at full overclock.

Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Would a quality 400watt PSU be able to run a 780? I am on mini itx, with 3570k non oc, only one ssd and 3 fans low rpm. Specs in my sig.
> I beleive it's possible because someone said his system drawed 418 watts from the wall with a 780 so that means his system is using about 360 watts? Just sold my 670 and that ran fine at full overclock.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure, I believe it will be ok. Positive it'll work with stock clocks at the very least.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Sure, I believe it will be ok. Positive it'll work with stock clocks at the very least.


Kay, because I want to upgrade to something better than 670, which was already awesome. But I am afraid the 400watt is not gonna cut it with the 7950 and 7970 because they are so power hungry. I just love efficiency







I would love a 780 but I feel the price premium over the 670 isn't worth it and with a 400watt I might not be able to fully overclock,. I love overclocking if only for the numbers.
Would Maxwell and Vulcanic islands use less power? If so I'll wait for them.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Hello and goodbye


What is a card on the right?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Hi Guys,

Can You please tell me if there are any modded Bios for GTX 780 with higer voltage 1.21V? When I raise voltage by adding +37mV offset my card uses 1.187V. I have a Zotac 780 referance card and would like to go higher to 1.21V.
Maybe someone knows how to mod the Bios using kepler Bios Tweaker? I think I need to raise the p08 state voltage to 1.21V, can someone confirm that it is correct.


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Kay, because I want to upgrade to something better than 670, which was already awesome. But I am afraid the 400watt is not gonna cut it with the 7950 and 7970 because they are so power hungry. I just love efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a 780 but I feel the price premium over the 670 isn't worth it and with a 400watt I might not be able to fully overclock,. I love overclocking if only for the numbers.
> Would Maxwell and Vulcanic islands use less power? If so I'll wait for them.


Maxwell and Volcanic Islands will be less power hungry... Probably.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Maxwell and Volcanic Islands will be less power hungry... Probably.


I really hope so, would be awesome to see better performance than titan around 150watt TDP, possible or wishful thinking?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> What is a card on the right?


Saphire 6950 2gb


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Saphire 6950 2gb


wow, I though it was 7000 series card.


----------



## furyn9

FYI amazon prime has 15 evga sc in stock .


----------



## Xyrrath

Why the wow?


----------



## Razor 116

Many people seem to be able to reach 1.2v with their stock BIOS, I wonder why my Gigabyte card tops out at 1.187 with +38 in Precision.

Anybody with a Gigabyte reference card tell me what your voltage is? I assume Gigabyte lowered the Voltage in the BIOS.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Many people seem to be able to reach 1.2v with their stock BIOS, I wonder why my Gigabyte card tops out at 1.187 with +38 in Precision.
> 
> Anybody with a Gigabyte reference card tell me what your voltage is? I assume Gigabyte lowered the Voltage in the BIOS.


Dunno. But make sure to read your ASIC on GPU-Z. Might be your ASIC is pretty high, or, in other words, has low voltage leakage, so your card doesn´t require 1.2v to run at your current clock settings.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> check PM buddy


I couldn't get a PM too please?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Dunno. But make sure to read your ASIC on GPU-Z. Might be your ASIC is pretty high, or, in other words, has low voltage leakage, so your card doesn´t require 1.2v to run at your current clock settings.


I doubt that although my card boosts to 1006 at complete stock i.e. no overclock or custom fan profiles. This is the same boost clock as the Gigabyte Windforce OC GTX 780 so maybe they just used the same BIOS for their different cards.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I couldn't get a PM too please?
> I doubt that although my card boosts to 1006 at complete stock i.e. no overclock or custom fan profiles. This is the same boost clock as the Gigabyte Windforce OC GTX 780 so maybe they just used the same BIOS for their different cards.


What is your ASIC? How far have you managed to overclock your card?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> What is your ASIC? How far have you managed to overclock your card?


76.9%, This seems about the norm right now.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 76.9%, This seems about the norm right now.


Ok. And how far have you managed to push your core clocks?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Received my 3 today - putting blocks on tomorrow morning followed by the installation of the cards followed by some major benching!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh and somewhere in the middle of that I have to drain and take apart my hard acrylic GPU loop


Oh James, that's going to be me in 2 days! I ended up picking up third one up from performance pcs, since I bought the blocks from there as well. It'll all come in one shipment!









Then we'll really have essentially the same equipment









EDIT: Not gonna lie, I'm kind of disappointed in myself for buying two SC 780's on release day. I should have just bought regular ones as I picked up the reference blower SC anyway. Had I picked up non SC versions, it would have been much easier picking up the third one because it seems like non sc evga cards with reference blowers are the only ones that are in stock.


----------



## rationalthinking

Looking forward to seeing those 3 780s!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Ok. And how far have you managed to push your core clocks?


1215/3580 @ +38 (1.187) Once I try the modded bios I should be able to hit 1.212v


----------



## sniperpowa

I'm putting my gtx 580 classy ultras on sale so I can buy another 780!


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Would a quality 400watt PSU be able to run a 780? I am on mini itx, with 3570k non oc, only one ssd and 3 fans low rpm. Specs in my sig.
> I beleive it's possible because someone said his system drawed 418 watts from the wall with a 780 so that means his system is using about 360 watts? Just sold my 670 and that ran fine at full overclock.
> 
> Thanks.


Nvidia recommends 600W, why would you chance it? Why would go cheap when you're already spending 650$ on a GPU? Doesn't make sense.

Even if it DOES work, say good bye to overclocking.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> has anyone been able to save their bios file using gpuz 0.7.1
> i keep getting bios reading not supported on this device.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z 0.6.6 worked for me
Click to expand...

Were you able to reflash the BIOS that GPU-Z 0.6.6 backed up


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Sacrilege


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Sacrilege


Kebab please!


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the new wallpaper!

That ketchup...


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Thanks for the new wallpaper!
> 
> That ketchup...


I hope it didn't leak into the PCB...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I hope it didn't leak into the PCB...


Dude, PCB tastes too dry without something on it!


----------



## Nemessss

780 gtx are better than titan for o/c? or it's same thing on both


----------



## wholeeo

Shipping now from where, China?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Dude, PCB tastes too dry without something on it!


Please tell me that ketchup is photoshopped,


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> 780 gtx are better than titan for o/c? or it's same thing on both


They both overclock to the same speeds(Mhz) in general.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Shipping now from where, China?


I feel better about my last 2 items holding up my case swap taking until next Monday to get here.


----------



## Razor 116

@Zinfinion, Did uou back up your stock BIOS with GPU-z 0.6.6? If so are you able to flash the backed up BIOS back onto the card?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> @Zinfinion, Did uou back up your stock BIOS with GPU-z 0.6.6? If so are you able to flash the backed up BIOS back onto the card?


Yup and yup. I wanted to compare some modded BIOS behavior to stock BIOS behavior so I flashed the backup, tested, then flashed the modded and am currently running with that.

So you don't die of curiosity, they both behaved the same (same as the 670 also, swapped that back to primary to test as well). It was either the game or RivaTuner that was screwing up, it's fixed now, but still not sure which, lol.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yup and yup. I wanted to compare some modded BIOS behavior to stock BIOS behavior so I flashed the backup, tested, then flashed the modded and am currently running with that.
> 
> So you don't die of curiosity, they both behaved the same (same as the 670 also, swapped that back to primary to test as well). It was either the game or RivaTuner that was screwing up, it's fixed now, but still not sure which, lol.


Curiosity death thwarted


----------



## ttnuagmada

Mine has an ASIC on 70.00. Doesnt seem like its holding my oc back any though.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Mine has an ASIC on 70.00. Doesnt seem like its holding my oc back any though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Yeah there's still debate on whether ASIC % has any impact on OC.


----------



## wholeeo

Does Chrome keep everyone elses P-State @ P0?


----------



## haritz85

Welcome GTX 780!!!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Does Chrome keep everyone elses P-State @ P0?


It was for me. I finally figured out it was because I had changed power management from 'adaptive' to 'prefer maximum...' in nvidia cp.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Does Chrome keep everyone elses P-State @ P0?


If you're using water why not just use the modded bios for a constant 1.21 for stability? It makes literally no difference to temps.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> If you're using water why not just use the modded bios for a constant 1.21 for stability? It makes literally no difference to temps.


I've been using the modded bios since it was released and would not use it if it kept my card at a constant 1.21. Thankfully it down clocks just like stock bios since I do pay the electric bill.







(negligible, I know)

I think it was the drivers, so thanks vhsownsbeta


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I've been using the modded bios since it was released and would not use it if it kept my card at a constant 1.21. Thankfully it down clocks just like stock bios since I do pay the electric bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (negligible, I know)
> 
> I think it was the drivers, so thanks vhsownsbeta


Yeah just twigged on, doh.


----------



## SolarNova

I was gunna get a EVGA 780 come mid June, but after looking into the Step-Up program (that kinda helped me choose EVGA), they wont do a step-up with a 780 3gb to a 780 6gb *IF* one is released, so i think ill get a Asus or Gigabyte version as i usualy stick with those 2 brands and they tend to be a tad cheaper.

Cant wait to see what Asus does with the 780, there is gunna have to be a 6gb version out at some point, Crysis 3 can pull 3.8 to 4.2gb VRAM at 1200px3 and 1440px3, so releasing a card that has the power in SLI (2 way and 3 way) to play (Crysis 3 specificaly) at those resolutions but not enough VRAM is stupid.

meh anyway im waiting til lmid june, which just so happens to match up with a family members birthday of which im building a fresh rig for said person, so i can update my one at the same time lol.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> I was gunna get a EVGA 780 come mid June, but after looking into the Step-Up program (that kinda helped me choose EVGA), they wont do a step-up with a 780 3gb to a 780 6gb *IF* one is released, so i think ill get a Asus or Gigabyte version as i usualy stick with those 2 brands and they tend to be a tad cheaper.
> 
> Cant wait to see what Asus does with the 780, there is gunna have to be a 6gb version out at some point, Crysis 3 can pull 3.8 to 4.2gb VRAM at 1200px3 and 1440px3, so releasing a card that has the power in SLI (2 way and 3 way) to play (Crysis 3 specificaly) at those resolutions but not enough VRAM is stupid.
> 
> meh anyway im waiting til lmid june, which just so happens to match up with a family members birthday of which im building a fresh rig for said person, so i can update my one at the same time lol.


At 1600p (surround) you can be stupid and pull 5GB + of VRAM in Crysis 3.

The 6GB GTX 780 is already out, its called the GTX Titan.

We won't see a 6GB GTX 780 till AMD puts out a HD8970 6GB that threatens the GTX 780s sale.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> I was gunna get a EVGA 780 come mid June, but after looking into the Step-Up program (that kinda helped me choose EVGA), they wont do a step-up with a 780 3gb to a 780 6gb *IF* one is released, so i think ill get a Asus or Gigabyte version as i usualy stick with those 2 brands and they tend to be a tad cheaper.
> 
> Cant wait to see what Asus does with the 780, there is gunna have to be a 6gb version out at some point, Crysis 3 can pull 3.8 to 4.2gb VRAM at 1200px3 and 1440px3, so releasing a card that has the power in SLI (2 way and 3 way) to play (Crysis 3 specificaly) at those resolutions but not enough VRAM is stupid.
> 
> meh anyway im waiting til lmid june, which just so happens to match up with a family members birthday of which im building a fresh rig for said person, so i can update my one at the same time lol.


There's a suped up GTX 780 with 6gb already... a GTX TITAN.

There is word there will be no GTX 780 6gbs unfortunately.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritz85*
> 
> Welcome GTX 780!!!










What is your max voltage including OV?


----------



## DimmyK

Lol, I always wanted custom cooled Titan. Well, Titan Jr will do too



I'd be probably joining this club, depending on whether I like it better than Titan.







Or maybe not, then ACX 780 will be for sale...


----------



## dph314

Max voltage for every single 780 out there is 1.212v, unfortunately








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I've heard NCIX isn't the best with hot items. I'd order one from another site that gets them in stock more regularly, like Newegg, and then you can just cancel your order with NCIX if/when the other goes through first.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I think I'll end up doing. Lesson learnt! Worst case scenario I'll end up getting 2 780's which I was planning on doing anyway. By the way, I noticed you mentioned earlier you were SLIng two ACX 780's. How are your temps doing?
Click to expand...

Sorry it took me so long to answer, was busy at work today so I didn't have too much time to sit on OCN all day like I usually do, ha. Temps have been great. SLI @ 1176mhz and the max temp was 72C, and that's with a near-silent fan profile that got up to I think 69% max.

Well, my other 780 seems to be a bit better. First one was 64% ASIC, did 1202mhz in 3dMark11. I had to put Titan back in to flash the BIOS back to the stock one before shipping it, so I switched the 780's around to try the other one out, and it's 73% ASIC and does 1215mhz in 3dMark11. Not as big of an improvement as I hoped, but still good









So, GoldenTiger...or anyone who knows, for that matter...with that resister soldered on, the one from your pic you posted a few pages back...after doing that, you could adjust the voltage up to 1.25v or whatever just the normal software way? With Precision? I have a soldering iron. Never took it to a graphics card before, but that procedure looks simple enough. I'd prefer seeing a video first though, just to get the _exact_ technique down and everything. But yeah, looks somewhat simple, so, just curious.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Max voltage for every single 780 out there is 1.212v, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to answer, was busy at work today so I didn't have too much time to sit on OCN all day like I usually do, ha. Temps have been great. SLI @ 1176mhz and the max temp was 72C, and that's with a near-silent fan profile that got up to I think 69% max.
> 
> Well, my other 780 seems to be a bit better. First one was 64% ASIC, did 1202mhz in 3dMark11. I had to put Titan back in to flash the BIOS back to the stock one before shipping it, so I switched the 780's around to try the other one out, and it's 73% ASIC and does 1215mhz in 3dMark11. Not as big of an improvement as I hoped, but still good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, GoldenTiger...or anyone who knows, for that matter...with that resister soldered on, the one from your pic you posted a few pages back...after doing that, you could adjust the voltage up to 1.25v or whatever just the normal software way? With Precision? I have a soldering iron. Never took it to a graphics card before, but that procedure looks simple enough. I'd prefer seeing a video first though, just to get the _exact_ technique down and everything. But yeah, looks somewhat simple, so, just curious.


Not for me and I assume all Gigabyte reference cards, even with max OV in Precision X of +38 I only reach 1.187v


----------



## decrescent

Edit: I want to buy another 780 for sli, but the problem I face is i bought the acx superclocked version first. Will I be truly hurting myself if I were to sli these cards instead of the reference cards that exhaust out of the back?

Newegg is selling out of 780s so fast... ACX ones were just there.. refreshed and all sold out. lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, GoldenTiger...or anyone who knows, for that matter...with that resister soldered on, the one from your pic you posted a few pages back...after doing that, you could adjust the voltage up to 1.25v or whatever just the normal software way? With Precision? I have a soldering iron. Never took it to a graphics card before, but that procedure looks simple enough. I'd prefer seeing a video first though, just to get the _exact_ technique down and everything. But yeah, looks somewhat simple, so, just curious.


You solder a VR, you need to manually adjust the little screw to lower the resistance for more voltage. Starting out at 48K and lower from there. You also need to solder one wire for voltage measurement. And use a MM for measuring it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I feel better about my last 2 items holding up my case swap taking until next Monday to get here.


Just got confirmation that I should be receiving it tomorrow.







Hopefully it's a better clocker than the one I have now.


----------



## haritz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your max voltage including OV?


1.2V and 74.3% ASIC


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Mine has an ASIC on 70.00. Doesnt seem like its holding my oc back any though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505


Mine is 67









and it doesn't seem to OC well compared to what I see in here.
Stock bios for now


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritz85*
> 
> 1.2V and 74.3% ASIC


Seems I'm unlucky or maybe not my ASIc is 76.7 and my voltage is limited to 1.187v with max OV in Precision X. Will be trying the modded BIOS and report back..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> 780 gtx are better than titan for o/c? or it's same thing on both


Most 780s seem to be hitting 1215-1250mhz on forums I'm seeing and reviews, while most Titans hit around 1150-1160, give or take 10mhz, for stable clocks. We don't really know for sure yet that the trend will continue with how few results are here though, but we will see in a week or 2 once more people's cards have been tested.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Max voltage for every single 780 out there is 1.212v, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, GoldenTiger...or anyone who knows, for that matter...with that resister soldered on, the one from your pic you posted a few pages back...after doing that, you could adjust the voltage up to 1.25v or whatever just the normal software way? With Precision? I have a soldering iron. Never took it to a graphics card before, but that procedure looks simple enough. I'd prefer seeing a video first though, just to get the _exact_ technique down and everything. But yeah, looks somewhat simple, so, just curious.


You will need a digital multimeter as well to measure the actual voltage from a read point and adjust the miniscrew on the 50k resistor. Less resistance = higher voltage. If you have never soldered before I would advise against making the video card your first time... those spots are very small, despite it being on the easy end of the spectrum for card vmods. There are a lot of videos and guides around online for soldering basics, not sure how many you would find for video cards specifically however.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Most 780s seem to be hitting 1215-1250mhz on forums I'm seeing and reviews, while most Titans hit around 1150-1160, give or take 10mhz, for stable clocks. We don't really know for sure yet that the trend will continue with how few results are here though, but we will see in a week or 2 once more people's cards have been tested.


Generally the more cores on the same node (28nm) the lower the clocks will be.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You solder a VR, you need to manually adjust the little screw to lower the resistance for more voltage. Starting out at 48K and lower from there. You also need to solder one wire for voltage measurement. And use a MM for measuring it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You will need a digital multimeter as well to measure the actual voltage from a read point and adjust the miniscrew on the 50k resistor. Less resistance = higher voltage. If you have never soldered before I would advise against making the video card your first time... those spots are very small, despite it being on the easy end of the spectrum for card vmods. There are a lot of videos and guides around online for soldering basics, not sure how many you would find for video cards specifically however.


I see, thanks. Well, I definitely wouldn't make the 780 my first try. But I do have some experience with the iron and steady hands. It's something I would try, but I'd definitely like to see a video first, if either of you know of any. Video will be able to show me a lot more about the process than any amount of pictures could. Golden, I have the 2 links you posted earlier, going to read those. So...yeah is that pretty much *THE* guide everyone uses, or do either of you know of a better one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Not for me and I assume all Gigabyte reference cards, even with max OV in Precision X of +38 I only reach 1.187v


Hmmm. Well, I meant that all 600/700/Titan cards have a _max_ of 1.212v without a hard mod, not sure about _less_ though. I'd try the modded BIOS, see if it helps. But I don't know why you wouldn't be getting 1.2v. Not sure if it's something you'd want to bother with, but if the modded BIOS doesn't work you might consider returning/exchanging it. It should be within the 30-day window, depending on where you got it from. If not, not sure if that's grounds for RMA or not, as the card is supposed to get 1.2v (though it may throttle), but not getting it at all might be a problem, BUT it is above the stock voltage so I don't even know if they guarantee that extra voltage.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I see, thanks. Well, I definitely wouldn't make the 780 my first try. But I do have some experience with the iron and steady hands. It's something I would try, but I'd definitely like to see a video first, if either of you know of any. Video will be able to show me a lot more about the process than any amount of pictures could. Golden, I have the 2 links you posted earlier, going to read those. So...yeah is that pretty much *THE* guide everyone uses, or do either of you know of a better one?
> Hmmm. Well, I meant that all 600/700/Titan cards have a _max_ of 1.212v without a hard mod, not sure about _less_ though. I'd try the modded BIOS, see if it helps. But I don't know why you wouldn't be getting 1.2v. Not sure if it's something you'd want to bother with, but if the modded BIOS doesn't work you might consider returning/exchanging it. It should be within the 30-day window, depending on where you got it from. If not, not sure if that's grounds for RMA or not, as the card is supposed to get 1.2v (though it may throttle), but not getting it at all might be a problem, BUT it is above the stock voltage so I don't even know if they guarantee that extra voltage.


I won't be RMA'ing it at all, the card is not defective. I'm stable at 1215 with the lower voltage so no issues. I will be trying the BIOS later.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, I meant that all 600/700/Titan cards have a _max_ of 1.212v without a hard mod, not sure about _less_ though. I'd try the modded BIOS, see if it helps. But I don't know why you wouldn't be getting 1.2v.


Apparently some of the 780s that can be raised to 1.2v on the stock BIOS jump straight from 1.175 to 1.2 and tend to be prone to crashing when that happens under load.

No idea what is up with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I won't be RMA'ing it at all, the card is not defective. I'm stable at 1215 with the lower voltage so no issues. I will be trying the BIOS later.


Mine capped at 1.187 on the stock BIOS and was rock solid. No throttling at all. It's even better on the modded BIOS though.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Apparently some of the 780s that can be raised to 1.2v on the stock BIOS jump straight from 1.175 to 1.2 and tend to be prone to crashing when that happens under load.
> 
> No idea what is up with that.
> Mine capped at 1.187 on the stock BIOS and was rock solid. No throttling at all. It's even better on the modded BIOS though.


Ok, was going to leave it until tomorrow but I'll try it now.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone Far Cry 3 stable above 1200? That game will truly tell the story on how stable your clocks are. When I had my Titans I could bench 1228 and a bit more all day, but Far Cry 3 for a few minutes would shut that down. I'm thinking the 780's will prove the same.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys is 1228mhz at boost clock (+38 mv) a good or bad overclock on my 780....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone Far Cry 3 stable above 1200?


Don't have it installed, but Dirt 3 has me down to 1164/3460.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys is 1228mhz (+38 mv) a good or bad overclock on my 780....


Good presuming you can get stable benchmark runs. Most games will completely crap out at those clocks though.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys is 1228mhz (+38 mv) a good or bad overclock on my 780....


I'd say that's a great overclock. Especially if on stock bios.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Don't have it installed, but Dirt 3 has me down to 1164/3460.


Some games are like that. With the Titan's I beat Metro LL with them set at 1200. Far Cry 3 within 15 minutes would laugh and spit at me.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Don't have it installed, but Dirt 3 has me down to 1164/3460.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good presuming you can get stable benchmark runs. Most games will completely crap out at those clocks though.


I ran unigine 4.0 stable also did a benchmark of tomb raider (Max settings) with tressFX and 2 smaa aslo stable and played abit of hitman and no crashes....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd say that's a great overclock. Especially if on stock bios.


Its on the staock bios i would never try modding the bios,never done anything like that before...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Some games are like that. With the Titan's I beat Metro LL with them set at 1200. Far Cry 3 within 15 minutes would laugh and spit at me.


Yeah. I'm not terribly concerned, it looks and runs great. I'm likely going to go SLI anyhow (*shakes fist a Metro LL*) which is pretty much overkill for 98% of the games out there.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I ran unigine 4.0 stable also did a benchmark of tomb raider (Max settings) with tressFX and 2 smaa aslo stable and played abit of hitman and no crashes....


Sounds like you're golden.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I ran unigine 4.0 stable also did a benchmark of tomb raider (Max settings) with tressFX and 2 smaa aslo stable and played abit of hitman and no crashes....
> Its on the staock bios i would never try modding the bios,never done anything like that before...


Far Cry 3 will tell you what's really good with your clocks.. I'm not sure any other game can compare at the moment but I guess if its stable at the games you play then you can call it stable. Either way great card,







I can only do those clocks with the modded bios. Here's to hoping the one that arrives tomorrow is better.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Far Cry 3 will tell you what's really good with your clocks.. I'm not sure any other game can compare at the moment but I guess if its stable at the games you play then you can call it stable. Either way great card,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only do those clocks with the modded bios. Here's to hoping the one that arrives tomorrow is better.


Dnt have far cry 3,wish i did so i could test it better,apart from far cry 3 is there any other games that can possible give my card a good run to test stability...I was some what surprised i got that high considering i have never gotten good overclocks on a galaxy brand..


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I won't be RMA'ing it at all, the card is not defective. I'm stable at 1215 with the lower voltage so no issues. I will be trying the BIOS later.


Yeah I didn't think you'd want to bother, just was thinking out loud, offering a suggestion in the event that you did want to get one that does 1.2v. Sounds like you got a great card. Best of luck with the modded BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Apparently some of the 780s that can be raised to 1.2v on the stock BIOS jump straight from 1.175 to 1.2 and tend to be prone to crashing when that happens under load.
> 
> No idea what is up with that.


Interesting. I just assumed they all hit 1.2v since both of mine did. Didn't know I got "lucky" that they hit 1.2v on the stock BIOS. Never really noticed if they ever hit 1.187v, but I think they might've. I'll have to check.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone Far Cry 3 stable above 1200? That game will truly tell the story on how stable your clocks are. When I had my Titans I could bench 1228 and a bit more all day, but Far Cry 3 for a few minutes would shut that down. I'm thinking the 780's will prove the same.


That's how I am with Last Light. Was stable with my Titan at the stock 1202mhz (Naennon BIOS). Gamed on it for a month or more, and in no game did I ever have to put a negative offset on it. Then I started Last Light right before putting my 780's in and I had to lower it to 1163mhz. All the games I played, benches I ran, and Last Light finally comes along and spits in its face.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys is 1228mhz at boost clock (+38 mv) a good or bad overclock on my 780....


That is definitely above average, congrats. One of the best we've seen actually. Mine seem pretty decent as well. One can do 1202mhz in most games, one can do 1215mhz in most. But not many have hit 1228mhz completely stable


----------



## bern43

Just got my first reference EVGA 780 SC up and running. ASIC is 69.7%. Upped the fan profile to run at 85% at 79 degrees and upped the power target to 106. Ran Heaven 4.0 on the highest settings and got a stable boost of 1071. Temp didn't get over 71. Power target didn't go over 93%. Voltage was running at 1.162. Scored around 50fps. Seems ok so far. Now on to some overclocking. Just want to figure out which of my 2 cards gets the privilege of being up top.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Hey guys I would like to know if the GTX 780 is voltage locked? What's the maximum default voltage allowable in Precision? What's the maximum voltage allowable with BIOS mod?

Wanted to get some answers before deciding to get this card. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone Far Cry 3 stable above 1200? That game will truly tell the story on how stable your clocks are. When I had my Titans I could bench 1228 and a bit more all day, but Far Cry 3 for a few minutes would shut that down. I'm thinking the 780's will prove the same.


bench 1228/7000 but farcry 3 1215/6400


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Hey guys I would like to know if the GTX 780 is voltage locked? What's the maximum default voltage allowable in Precision? What's the maximum voltage allowable with BIOS mod?
> 
> Wanted to get some answers before deciding to get this card. Thanks in advance!


Stock = Varies, I've seen 1.1875-1.20
Bios Mod = 1.212


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Just got my first reference EVGA 780 SC up and running. ASIC is 69.7%. Upped the fan profile to run at 85% at 79 degrees and upped the power target to 106. Ran Heaven 4.0 on the highest settings and got a stable boost of 1071. Temp didn't get over 71. Power target didn't go over 93%. Voltage was running at 1.162. Scored around 50fps. Seems ok so far. Now on to some overclocking. Just want to figure out which of my 2 cards gets the privilege of being up top.


That sounds almost exactly like the one of mine. Except it Boosts to 1071mhz _after_ upping the voltage to +38mv. I'm guessing after you do that it'll boost to 1110mhz with +0 offset, and probably be stable right around 1189mhz, based on the ASIC of it relative to mine. Just a guess, will be interested to see how I did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Hey guys I would like to know if the GTX 780 is voltage locked? What's the maximum default voltage allowable in Precision? What's the maximum voltage allowable with BIOS mod?
> 
> Wanted to get some answers before deciding to get this card. Thanks in advance!


You must be new to Nvidia







Yes, all Nvidia cards are locked, even the non-reference ones that'll be released in the coming months. The 680 Lightning can be overvolted to hell and back with a BIOS flash though, it's the exception. Other than that, you're locked at 1.212v on every 600 + 700-series card. 780 is still a kick-ass card for sure though, and hits a pretty great overclock when you think about it. I mean...take the EVGA ACX. Base clock of 967mhz, Boost of at least 1020. Even using the higher of the two, 1020mhz, and the fact that I got both of mine up to right around 1200mhz, that's an overclock of about 180mhz. For a card that's so locked down...that's pretty good. It's even higher if you want to start counting from the Base clock. I remember when I had my 570's...I could hit 800mhz rock-solid on the stock voltage with the one, and 950mhz with the voltage maxed out, which was above average. But yeah, just rambling on about he fact that even though these are voltage-locked pretty low, they still overclock well. +200mhz on my 570 greatly increased temps, yet we're using a chip this big that can stay really cool on the stock cooler with a good overclock. And quiet too. ACX cooler is definitely worth it, so if you're interested in the 780, I'd suggest spending the extra $10. You'll get a card that's near-silent half the time, and has a pretty decent stock Boost speed.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I just sold my evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb card on ebay. For £290 but ebay and paypal fee cost £37.56 + the shipping fee don't know how much yet. But i should take in around £230 and i bought the card for £360 only made a loss of around £130 not bad i think. Should get my card some time in next month. But the evga gtx 780 cost £549.34 and evga gtx 780 sc cost £612.94 whats the difference between these cards. Will the normal version oc the same


----------



## plasmeh

Just got done completing some results before and after of my previous GTX670 3-way SLI setup and my current GTX 780 3-way SLI setup. The results are to be expected. Most of you will hate me for running 1920x1080 tests on such a high end setup, but I spend my time at 120hz/120fps+ gaming and desire every bit of horsepower I can get my hands on.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pLasmeh/media/Results_zps4add629d.jpg.html


----------



## jpongin

I'm getting two of these bad boys as soon as the EVGA hydro's are instock.

Will 3GB be enough VRAM for BF4 max settings @ 2560x1600?

Thoughts? Speculation?

I ask because I was burned by the 590s, and now it's time to upgrade.


----------



## wsnnwa

I got my card yesterday, here is my validation.










I haven't overclocked it yet, will do so when I have the time.


----------



## Razor 116

1241/3506 with modded BIOS @ 1.212v. So lost 80MHz on the memory and gained 26MHz on the core. Temps increase of 2c.

Comparision:

Modded Bios = 1241/3506
Uningine;
FPS = 59.2
Score = 1491
Min FPS = 27.4
Max FPS = 122.1

Stock Bios = 1215/3580
FPS = 58.2
Score = 1465
Min FPS = 27.7
Max FPS = 121.7

Gained 1FPS average on Unigine. Lost 0.3 on the min FPS and gained 0.4 on the max FPS in Unigine. Stable in Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> I got my card yesterday, here is my validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't overclocked it yet, will do so when I have the time.


fill the form in the front page or use the link below my sig









PS: I had take down my hole rig for some upgrade so every part of hardware are out LOL. my second 780 will arrive Friday so by this weekend i will have at least a shoe box setup for validation


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1241/3506 with modded BIOS @ 1.212v. So lost 80MHz on the memory and gained 26MHz on the core. Temps increase of 2c.
> 
> Comparision:
> 
> Modded Bios = 1241/3506
> Uningine;
> FPS = 59.2
> Score = 1491
> Min FPS = 27.4
> Max FPS = 122.1
> 
> Stock Bios = 1215/3580
> FPS = 58.2
> Score = 1465
> Min FPS = 27.7
> Max FPS = 121.7
> 
> Gained 1FPS average on Unigine. Lost 0.3 on the min FPS and gained 0.4 on the max FPS in Unigine. Stable in Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3.


Wow 1241 really good,had mine at 1228 stable in unigine/hitman and tomb raider then crashed in Metro LL,now im back down to 1202 @ stock bios...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1241/3506 with modded BIOS @ 1.212v. So lost 80MHz on the memory and gained 26MHz on the core. Temps increase of 2c.
> 
> Comparision:
> 
> Modded Bios = 1241/3506
> Uningine;
> FPS = 59.2
> Score = 1491
> Min FPS = 27.4
> Max FPS = 122.1
> 
> Stock Bios = 1215/3580
> FPS = 58.2
> Score = 1465
> Min FPS = 27.7
> Max FPS = 121.7
> 
> Gained 1FPS average on Unigine. Lost 0.3 on the min FPS and gained 0.4 on the max FPS in Unigine. Stable in Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3.


the increase on this mod bios is not much compared with 600 series. The Vmod good bios will going to come out of the shadows soon and we all going to have some good increase on our 780's
Nice info here bud keep us update


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Does anyone else find it fulfilling to sit down and enjoy the best visual experience out there at its full potential?Worth every penny!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> Does anyone else find it fulfilling to sit down and enjoy the best visual experience out there at its full potential?Worth every penny!


Pretty much this.







Still want SLI for those few annoying holdouts though.


----------



## TechSilver13

Should I get the ACX or stock cooler 780? I wanna oc but will the new ACX model be that much better?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The reviews are very good for the ACX as it seems to run a bit cooler and quieter than the reference cooler but the reference cooler is still very good. I'd personally go for reference because it dumps heat out of the case and looks far better while still performing very well...


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Of course! Never goes above 61C for me, and clocks @ 1228MHz. Go reference If you have a small case or poor cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Should I get the ACX or stock cooler 780? I wanna oc but will the new ACX model be that much better?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zinfinion

Aww yiss! Got mine ordered.











*http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2780-B9*


----------



## FlyingSolo

zinfinion thanks for the pic and link was waiting for this to come out. Now need to get a gtx 780


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Aww yiss! Got mine ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2780-B9*


Same picked a couple, they will prob arrive a week after my cards tho, oh well.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Same picked a couple, they will prob arrive a week after my cards tho, oh well.


Was stoked until I saw the ~$43 shipping price to Canada. Hopefully NewEgg will be carrying them.


----------



## Timechange01

Just ordered the backplate! Thanks for the update


----------



## kx11

should i go ahead with 2 EVGA 780 ACX ??

the cooling and noise level is appealing to me however this card is made for overclockers and i know i won't overclock it all the time , barely twice a month to try out new gaming benches so is it worth it ?!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Sure, its still really fast


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Sure, its still really fast


just ordered 2 ACX cards minutes before your reply









hopefully it wont take more than a week to arrive


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Sure, its still really fast


Hey Jacob, is as ny chance to tell us when the hydrocopper block only will be available for us.?

Just got my backplates last night. The funny part when I saw it was out of stock and I filled out the auto notify and in less then minut it went to stock. It was about 1:30 am.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Jacob when is the gtx 780 backplate coming in the eu evga store


----------



## mgrande465

Is there any other 780 backplates other than the EVGA one?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Is there any other 780 backplates other than the EVGA one?


XSPC has a Titan/780 one- http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan-backplate/

So...has anyone else tried the modded BIOS? I've been thinking about trying it again, now that I have the other card on top. I've seen a few people here and there say it added up to ~40mhz on their overclock. But when I tried it on my one card it caused more problems than benefits. Now...I got the cards swapped around, and the one on top now is a bit better than the other. So...just wondering if the problems I had with my first card were an anomoly and it's working fine for everyone else. If so, I'll see how it works out on this card, see if I can be one of the first to hit 1241mhz stable


----------



## ssgwright

I had to reinstall my drivers with the new bios... weird... but I did gain about 20mhz I can bench at 1240 but I game at 1201/3200 and thats watercooled


----------



## Jodiuh

Hello all. I currently have 2 660's and had planned on upgrading to Haswell and a Z87 board, but have been incredibly unimpressed w/ the 660's and am wondering if a 780 would be the better upgrade. I'd rather not go through a hole cpu/mobo/winstall unless absolutely necessary. So is there anyone here running a bloomfield or lynnfield w/ their 780?

Thanks!

Also, damn it's hard to find the special EVGA dual cooler version in stock!


----------



## Eustia

Anyone has the max boost clock under water?


----------



## NitrousX

I'm thinking about purchasing a backplate for my 780. Is it relatively easy to install?

Also for you guys who have the ACX GTX 780, did you have to manually ramp up your fan to keep your temps in the mid 60's or did you leave it on auto?

Thanks.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eustia*
> 
> Anyone has the max boost clock under water?


Not really enough data points yet, but I'd wager that on the current modded BIOS, most air cards top out around 1228, and water around 1240 or 1251. It's obviously possible some cards will exceed these, but I'm betting they will be rare.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing a backplate for my 780. Is it relatively easy to install?
> 
> Also for you guys who have the ACX GTX 780, did you have to manually ramp up your fan to keep your temps in the mid 60's or did you leave it on auto?


http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/100-BP-2780-B9.pdf

Remove 8 screws (keep them for if you ever remove the backplate).
Remove protective cover from backplate.
Install with 8 included screws (longer ones, obviously).

As for the ACX, the default fan profile does a great job, if you need it slightly cooler you just slide it to the left.


----------



## samoth777

hi 780 owners,

i'm thinking about getting a 780.

is it possible to use a universal gpu waterblock on this? will there be anything heatsinks cooling the vrms?

thanks


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I had to reinstall my drivers with the new bios... weird... but I did gain about 20mhz I can bench at 1240 but I game at 1201/3200 and thats watercooled


That's the norm I believe. At least for me. I've always had to reinstall after the flash, unless they do automatically a few seconds after booting back up.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey Jacob, is as ny chance to tell us when the hydrocopper block only will be available for us.?
> 
> Just got my backplates last night. The funny part when I saw it was out of stock and I filled out the auto notify and in less then minut it went to stock. It was about 1:30 am.


SHould be today or tomorrow.


----------



## zinfinion

Another one for you Jacob:

With the orientation of the fins on the 780 ACX, would the high flow bracket even be useful?


----------



## DimmyK

My ACX 780 will arrive tomorrow. Is there an unlocked BIOS (ala anti-trottling BIOSes for Titans) out already for 780?

Edit: just double checked the OP and holy cow this is great OP with lots of info.... Kudos to you skyn3t, awesome work.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Not really enough data points yet, but I'd wager that on the current modded BIOS, most air cards top out around 1228, and water around 1240 or 1251. It's obviously possible some cards will exceed these, but I'm betting they will be rare.
> http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/100-BP-2780-B9.pdf
> 
> Remove 8 screws (keep them for if you ever remove the backplate).
> Remove protective cover from backplate.
> Install with 8 included screws (longer ones, obviously).
> 
> As for the ACX, the default fan profile does a great job, if you need it slightly cooler you just slide it to the left.


Thanks for this. What kind of screwdriver would I need to use to remove the screws? I apologize if this sounds dumb.

I should get my card by Saturday. Is the ACX cooler pretty noisy if I were to manually ramp up the fan speed to say 60-70%? I would really like to maintain a constant 65c whilst gaming. If the default fan profile can accomplish this then I will be in heaven.









Thanks again!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> My ACX 780 will arrive tomorrow. Is there an unlocked BIOS (ala anti-trottling BIOSes for Titans) out already for 780?
> 
> Edit: just double checked the OP and holy cow this is great OP with lots of info.... Kudos to you skyn3t, awesome work.


Check PM


----------



## DimmyK

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Uzanar

YES! Grabbed a limited time offer on a GTX 780 here in Sweden for 15% off! If I'm lucky, it will arrive before the weekend


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Thanks for this. What kind of screwdriver would I need to use to remove the screws? I apologize if this sounds dumb.
> 
> I should get my card by Saturday. Is the ACX cooler pretty noisy if I were to manually ramp up the fan speed to say 60-70%? I would really like to maintain a constant 65c whilst gaming. If the default fan profile can accomplish this then I will be in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Small Phillips screwdriver. And as far as the fans go, in a dead quiet room with case fans on low you will begin to hear it around 50%. It doesn't get annoying until about 75%. I'd have to double check, but I don't recall it exceeding 70° or 70% fan very much on the default profile.


----------



## MerkageTurk

just purchased from amazon but the evga is not in stock will wait;









Edit: Cancelled from Amazon and bought it from EBuyer delivered tommorow:thumb:


----------



## ZnJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi 780 owners,
> 
> i'm thinking about getting a 780.
> 
> is it possible to use a universal gpu waterblock on this? will there be anything heatsinks cooling the vrms?
> 
> thanks


You can use universal gpu waterblock and buy a set of heatsinks for the vrms, I think you however may have limited option of overclocking it -- so IMO it would definitely better to go with the full block. I too just purchased a new universal waterblock for my old gpu but had to buy the full waterblock when I got my 780.

You can check out EK's cooling configurator to see the waterblocks for gpus. http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi 780 owners,
> 
> i'm thinking about getting a 780.
> 
> is it possible to use a universal gpu waterblock on this? will there be anything heatsinks cooling the vrms?
> 
> thanks


780 is using the same PCB as the Titan so any Titan waterblock will work.

If you can't do that here is another solution
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html?c=2182


----------



## ice_n_fyre

My first runs on 3DMark 11 were rather impressive. 1228MHz GPU 6805MHz RAM


----------



## kx11

do you guys recommend Bios mod ?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Not really enough data points yet, but I'd wager that on the current modded BIOS, most air cards top out around 1228, and water around 1240 or 1251. It's obviously possible some cards will exceed these, but I'm betting they will be rare.
> http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/100-BP-2780-B9.pdf
> 
> Remove 8 screws (keep them for if you ever remove the backplate).
> Remove protective cover from backplate.
> Install with 8 included screws (longer ones, obviously).
> 
> As for the ACX, the default fan profile does a great job, if you need it slightly cooler you just slide it to the left.


1241 on air is were it's at


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1241 on air is were it's at


Good thing I kept all those weasel words in there.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you guys recommend Bios mod ?


This is what I gained/lost, This should help you decide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1241/3506 with modded BIOS @ 1.212v. So lost 80MHz on the memory and gained 26MHz on the core. Temps increase of 2c.
> 
> Comparision:
> 
> Modded Bios = 1241/3506
> Uningine;
> FPS = 59.2
> Score = 1491
> Min FPS = 27.4
> Max FPS = 122.1
> 
> Stock Bios = 1215/3580
> FPS = 58.2
> Score = 1465
> Min FPS = 27.7
> Max FPS = 121.7
> 
> Gained 1FPS average on Unigine. Lost 0.3 on the min FPS and gained 0.4 on the max FPS in Unigine. Stable in Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3.


----------



## kx11

yeah i don't need it

thanx man


----------



## rationalthinking

Yes,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you guys recommend Bios mod ?


Yes, it stops the throttling.. Actually recommend one that excludes GPU Boost altogether.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you guys recommend Bios mod ?


Depends on what clocks and voltage your card can get on stock bios.


----------



## Razor 116

Has anyone been able to install GeForce Experience 1.5, wanted to give it a try for the "shadowplay" functionality but it keeps failing to install.

Must admit though the GTX 770 (GTX 680 GHz edition







) isn't too bad, especially MSI lightning version


----------



## gooface

is the backplate worth getting? I have the high flow bracket on my stock eVGA Card, I am tempted to buy the backplate as well..

Does it lower temps at all?

and whats up with the free backplate with the GTX 770? Why doesn't the GTX 780 get anything like that?

also is their site messed up? I cant order one if I want to.
(wont go past "Enter a Billing Address")


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> is the backplate worth getting? I have the high flow bracket on my stock eVGA Card, I am tempted to buy the backplate as well..
> 
> Does it lower temps at all?
> 
> and whats up with the free backplate with the GTX 770? Why doesn't the GTX 780 get anything like that?


No on the cooling.

BP helps reinforce the PCB and makes it look cool is pretty much its main function. If you have a card with something on the back like Titan's with its VRAM on the back it does help cool it a bit but nothing significant.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Has anyone been able to install GeForce Experience 1.5, wanted to give it a try for the "shadowplay" functionality but it keeps failing to install.
> 
> Must admit though the GTX 770 (GTX 680 GHz edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) isn't too bad, especially MSI lightning version


I thought ShadowPlay isn't being released until later into summer? At least that's the last I heard, a little while ago.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I thought ShadowPlay isn't being released until later into summer? At least that's the last I heard, a little while ago.


It appears your right, although when it comes out I hope they've fixed the issues with installing GFE.


----------



## ssgwright

anyone use k-boost? seems to make games more stable for me, do I need to use k-boost with the modded bios? I was having throttling issues on the stock bios without k-boost.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone use k-boost? seems to make games more stable for me, do I need to use k-boost with the modded bios? I was having throttling issues on the stock bios without k-boost.


K-Boost just keeps your clocks at max when not in games.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1241 on air is were it's at


Which 780 you have , reference or windforces ?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> anyone use k-boost? seems to make games more stable for me, do I need to use k-boost with the modded bios? I was having throttling issues on the stock bios without k-boost.
> 
> 
> 
> K-Boost just keeps your clocks at max when not in games.
Click to expand...

Yeah I never really used it, since I don't see the benefit of it over enabling "Prefer Max Performance" in the NVCP. There's really no other benefit to it? Why would they even bother with it then if the same thing can be accomplished with NVCP and not having to do a restart?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Will post GPUz tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Which 780 you have , reference or windforces ?


Reference


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Will post GPUz tonight or tomorrow


I thought you were a diehard AMD fan. Weren't you going to wait till the HD 9/8970? What caused the change of heart?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Will post GPUz tonight or tomorrow


^Think I'm going to put Acetone to the "GTX Titan" part on my XSPC back plates. Does anyone know how to transfer a design onto metal? Would love to replace it with something custom.


----------



## Rei86

Any word on when MSI might show off the GTX 780 Lightning?

I have a ACX SC 780 on the way but I kind of want to purchase three 780L's.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Any word on when MSI might show off the GTX 780 Lightning?
> 
> I have a ACX SC 780 on the way but I kind of want to purchase three 780L's.


Go big or go home eh? So far, absolutely no word on the 780 lightning's. Only the 770's.

The Titan/780 are both 10.5 inches long. That's the exact dimensions of the 7970. They could just slap a TFIV on that and call it a day. I don't see why it'd take that long IF they were planning on pushing one out. Then again, they might be tinkering around with their "GPU Reactor" so that might take a bit of time.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I thought you were a diehard AMD fan. Weren't you going to wait till the HD 9/8970? What caused the change of heart?


I am a diehard fan of what the market has to offer.

I will show you a pic of my rig awaiting for HD 8970

_See all the PCIe cables, they are waiting for multiple cards_.








 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> ^Think I'm going to put Acetone to the "GTX Titan" part on my XSPC back plates. Does anyone know how to transfer a design onto metal? Would love to replace it with something custom.


Yeah, I am also thinking of modifying the backplate. Dwood can make custom backplates but he is very busy at the moment so its not the best option.

Or maybe ask them for custom work http://www.coldzero.eu/


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I thought you were a diehard AMD fan. Weren't you going to wait till the HD 9/8970? What caused the change of heart?


Release the Kraken









On an unrelated note, what software are you guys using to OC your cards, I'm using Precision X. I always had issues with Afterburner on my AMD card so never tried it on my GTX 780. Is it possible to have Fan profiles on nVidia Inspector?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

If nvidia's green light program pans out just like how it did in the 600 series, I honestly don't see that much of a difference between the versions, regardless of the modifications done to the cards. A reference 680 performed competitively against a neutered 680 lightning/classified. If we disregard the binning, there really wasn't much difference bewteen the premium cards with 14 phases when compared to the reference all due to the voltage locking.

IMO Thus, grab a few waterblocks and slap them on reference cards and just call it a day. You'll clock them as high as any air cooled premium card while still getting silent operation.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> If nvidia's green light program pans out just like how it did in the 600 series, I honestly don't see that much of a difference between the versions, regardless of the modifications done to the cards. A reference 680 performed competitively against a neutered 680 lightning/classified. If we disregard the binning, there really wasn't much difference bewteen the premium cards with 14 phases when compared to the reference all due to the voltage locking.
> 
> IMO Thus, grab a few waterblocks and slap them on reference cards and just call it a day. You'll clock them as high as any air cooled premium card while still getting silent operation.


Agreed. Even the binning on the non-reference cards weren't all that great. You will end up with a small percentage of the population that do get some golden-sample non-reference card but to push them to the max, you will often need to pull out the soldering iron for the most part. I would say really that what we are seeing now with the initial reference batch is what to be expected for the long run. However, the non-reference would push the MHz up like another 50 MHz max from what we are seeing it right now.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am a diehard fan of what the market has to offer.
> 
> I will show you a pic of my rig awaiting for HD 8970
> 
> _See all the PCIe cables, they are waiting for multiple cards_.


Am I missing something? you're going from quad 7970's to 2 780's? I would have expected 3 780's at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Release the Kraken





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Am I missing something? you're going from quad 7970's to 2 780's? I would have expected 3 780's at least.


I am not going with 2 x 780.

The GTX 780 is for this build here.



For my Quad Damage Rig, I need GPUs for 7680x1440 resolution and in my opinion, AMD has better scaling with multi-gpus, so this is why I am waiting for 4 x HD8970

But for single GPU, nothing beats the GTX 780 for now, up to 2 x GPUs, Nvidia is awsome, three is also pretty good, but I would never use 4 x Nvidia cards.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I am a diehard fan of what the market has to offer.
> 
> I will show you a pic of my rig awaiting for HD 8970
> 
> _See all the PCIe cables, they are waiting for multiple cards_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am also thinking of modifying the backplate. Dwood can make custom backplates but he is very busy at the moment so its not the best option.
> 
> Or maybe ask them for custom work http://www.coldzero.eu/


Insanity









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Go big or go home eh? So far, absolutely no word on the 780 lightning's. Only the 770's.
> 
> The Titan/780 are both 10.5 inches long. That's the exact dimensions of the 7970. They could just slap a TFIV on that and call it a day. I don't see why it'd take that long IF they were planning on pushing one out. Then again, they might be tinkering around with their "GPU Reactor" so that might take a bit of time.


Still tinkering with what to do. Original plan was to ditch the Z77 and get a Ivy E setup. haven't bought a X79 ATM as I'm wondering if some MoBo's will go under revision for Ivy E chip. That's still in the cards.

The other part of that plan was to go Tri GTX Titan in that setup and WC it and call it a day till Maxwell's refresh (GTX 980 if nVidia continues with its nomenclature). But since the 780s came out I'm rethinking my plans for the gaming rig. And the only others but Titan cards worth getting is the MSI Lightning or EVGA Classifies (if they keep the connections for the EVBot port I could just solder them on).


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Insanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still tinkering with what to do. Original plan was to ditch the Z77 and get a Ivy E setup. haven't bought a X79 ATM as I'm wondering if some MoBo's will go under revision for Ivy E chip. That's still in the cards.
> 
> The other part of that plan was to go Tri GTX Titan in that setup and WC it and call it a day till Maxwell's refresh (GTX 980 if nVidia continues with its nomenclature). But since the 780s came out I'm rethinking my plans for the gaming rig. And the only others but Titan cards worth getting is the MSI Lightning or EVGA Classifies (if they keep the connections for the EVBot port I could just solder them on).


I was planning on going IVY-E but a few months back caved and just picked up a RIVE with a second hand 3960X after reading the rumor about IVY-E benchmarks only 10% better than Sandy-E. My justification was there wasn't really anything that the Rampage IV Extreme couldn't give me that I wanted. The will surely be a Rampage V Extreme but what are you gaining? 8 SATA 3.0 plugs as opposed to 4 3.0 and 4 2.0? All USB 3.0 rather than the 6 that you already get on the RIVE? It just didn't make sense to wait much longer especially when the interesting platform to pick up is the Haswell-E or Broadwell-E in 2-3 years.

On the GPU front, I really could have waited till the GTX 880 and I still don't know what I'll do when that comes out. If it's like a "dud" just like the 680 was, I might wait till they come out with the full GK110 successor, maybe GTX 980? Volta is the one to look out for but that wont be out for 3 years, at least.

That said, my 3 GTX 780's can definitely last me 3 years. My 3960X can also last that long. I think The next all out build I'm going to go for is Volta with all the stacked ram goodness. Assuming Maxwell doesn't pull a 8800 GTX.


----------



## Beatwolf

Just got my 780. Got a full refund on a 6 months old Asus 680TOP, so could get this for just 130 more. Not a bad deal! Decided to go asus again though, as its reference anyway


----------



## GoldenTiger

EDIT: Wrong thread.... but I guess it's relevant here too.



About 45 minutes of oc'ing so far... 2560x1440 settings as in Valley thread







.


----------



## OCP

How are you guys hitting 1.2v on the card? My max is 1.187 even when the slider is on +38?


----------



## ssgwright

either an SC card or using the TI bios


----------



## OCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> either an SC card or using the TI bios


are they recommended? Could I use this BIOS to get the voltage? http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139391/evga-gtx780-3072-130514.html


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> either an SC card or using the TI bios


My SC card also came locked at 1.187. TI bios took care of that.


----------



## OCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My SC card also came locked at 1.187. TI bios took care of that.


did you get improved overclocks? I like to get every bit of juice from the card. Happen to have the link for the BIOS?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCP*
> 
> did you get improved overclocks? I like to get every bit of juice from the card. Happen to have the link for the BIOS?


I couldn't get anything over 1200 with the stock bios since I guess my card needed 1.2+ for them kind of clocks. However I can't say I'm game stable @ those clocks, only in benchmarks. The biggest benefit for some is that it disables gpu boost.

http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62


----------



## 50Cows

Uploading from my phone..


----------



## zpaf

My Palit GTX780 is here.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> My Palit GTX780 is here.


Looking good at those clocks & voltage,









Is it Valley stable at those clocks?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What you guys think of the Hydro Copper Version verses aftermarket water blocks?


----------



## wholeeo

Only complaints I've seen about the hydro blocks are that they are more restrictive than other aftermarket blocks. Temp wise though I believe they get similar results to other blocks.


----------



## Bajawah

http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2140

A 4GB 770.

This makes me think cards are going to come out with more memory on the 780.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What you guys think of the Hydro Copper Version verses aftermarket water blocks?


I have two EVGA GTX 580 Classified Ultra Hydrocopper cards.
Best card's I've ever had. - (I've had many)
Best waterblocks I've ever had. - (I've had a few)


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2140
> 
> A 4GB 770.
> 
> This makes me think cards are going to come out with more memory on the 780.


Doubt it. The 770 is GK104 and GK104 had 4 GB options. It was natural for the 770 to get 4 GB. The 780 could only go 6 GB from 3 GB due to its bandwidth structure and nVidia is making sure a 6 GB is not going to happen due to Titan.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Looking good at those clocks & voltage,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Valley stable at those clocks?


Last stable Valley run is this.

1216/1850


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here's my best Valley 1920 so far:



That was at 1228mhz core and 6780mhz mem effective. (If the pic ever dies, it's 76.2fps).

Same clocks for 2560:


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That was at 1228mhz core and 6780mhz mem effective.


Do you know yet if you're game stable at those clocks?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2140
> 
> A 4GB 770.
> 
> This makes me think cards are going to come out with more memory on the 780.


The 770 is a GTX 680, so no bull that the 4GB option is coming out so soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What you guys think of the Hydro Copper Version verses aftermarket water blocks?


EVGA's WB partner is Swiftech and its based on their Komodo series WB. Besides being more restrictive and looking at internal shots...shoddy. Its also the only WB besides the EK Titan XXL that will cover the whole PCB. it also have the EVGA logo that will light up red if you want to go for a theme like build.

IMHO I wouldn't get it. Watercool (heatkiller), Aquacomputer, EK and etc all have better and higher quality product on the market. That cost about the same if not cheaper (in the case of EK).

If you're getting a EVGA Classified series card though, your out of luck as EVGA is the only people who makes WB for them.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Do you know yet if you're game stable at those clocks?


I'm going to run games a few hours and I'll be reporting back







. At most I may need to drop one bin (13mhz) I think, since I was able to get the card to push through Valley runs at ~1252 and ~1241 if I fiddled around (EDIT and pumped the fan), but it wasn't fully stable doing so. Grabbing a bite to eat and I'll be going on that... gamed around 20mins of BF3 multi but that's hardly definitive.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm going to run games a few hours and I'll be reporting back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At most I may need to drop one bin (13mhz) I think, since I was able to get the card to push through Valley runs at ~1252 and ~1241 if I fiddled around (EDIT and pumped the fan), but it wasn't fully stable doing so. Grabbing a bite to eat and I'll be going on that... gamed around 20mins of BF3 multi but that's hardly definitive.


Understood.
Based on the so far limited number of samples it seem's to me you've got at least a slightly better than average card. Congrats.
Am currious to know your ASIC.
Good luck with the gaming.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm going to run games a few hours and I'll be reporting back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At most I may need to drop one bin (13mhz) I think, since I was able to get the card to push through Valley runs at ~1252 and ~1241 if I fiddled around (EDIT and pumped the fan), but it wasn't fully stable doing so. Grabbing a bite to eat and I'll be going on that... gamed around 20mins of BF3 multi but that's hardly definitive.


Try FarCry 3, Crysis 3 or Metro Last Light. They tend to break BF3 stable OC's.


----------



## gooface

Just saw this:

EVGA GTX 780 LED Controller

This is amazing.

I just ordered my blackplate. EVGA rocks. (best Nvidia manufacturer by far IMHO)

I still had my GTX 680 high flow bracket too. (got it for free for quick registration)

I love this card.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Need to sleeve cables, install PSU cover, not received yet, leak test, install OS, overclock, and post some benchies.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

And then there were two.

Interestingly, my 2nd GTX 780 wont boost past 1.162v. My first one does just fine at 1.2v @ 1176mhz but the second one sits at 1137 @ 1.162 even with the 0.38mv boost.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Doubt it. The 770 is GK104 and GK104 had 4 GB options. It was natural for the 770 to get 4 GB. The 780 could only go 6 GB from 3 GB due to its bandwidth structure and nVidia is making sure a 6 GB is not going to happen due to Titan.


Ah. I see.

Is the 3GB an issue for big resolutions? That is something that is making me fear the 3GB.

I have a 4GB 680 right now and hit 3.5+GB in some games of memory usage.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Interesting, by itself it boosts up to 1.2v but when the cards are in SLI, the 2nd refuses to go past 1.162v


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Ah. I see.
> 
> Is the 3GB an issue for big resolutions? That is something that is making me fear the 3GB.
> 
> I have a 4GB 680 right now and hit 3.5+GB in some games of memory usage.


Hard to say but if you are already hitting 3.5+, then it could be an issue. I know that moving forward with high-end cards, it is nicer to have a 4GB+ option than a 3GB- option, especially if you are going to use 1440p+.

I know for some people here the 3 GB is fine...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Interesting, by itself it boosts up to 1.2v but when the cards are in SLI, the 2nd refuses to go past 1.162v


OOHHHH Nub mistake!

You have to select the actual GPU in the voltage slider menu. Having them synced in precision isn't enough.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Hard to say but if you are already hitting 3.5+, then it could be an issue. I know that moving forward with high-end cards, it is nicer to have a 4GB+ option than a 3GB- option, especially if you are going to use 1440p+.
> 
> I know for some people here the 3 GB is fine...


What happens when you fill your GPU memory?

Does the world end? Or is performance just capped?


----------



## SolarNova

This is my worry with the 3gb thing.

The 780 is great performance wise but its really doing itself no favors by being 3gb only. Its a real kick in the teeth.

You can easily pull more than 3gb on multi monitor setups. Those multi monitor setups lend themselves to the power of the GK110 chip, so why Nvidia decided to strip the 780 down to 3gb is beyound me. It was stupid from a technical point, and ambitous from a sales/buisness point to think people would jump up to the Titan cost just for 3gb of VRAm, becouse thats all ur bassicaly paying for..the performance difference is negligable.
I for one am not inclined to pay £225 extra just for the 3gb of VRAM the Titan has.

Whislt i could have bought a Titan when it was released, i scoffed at the price. I coudl afford it ..but it was insulting that Nvidia would price it at such a high point. The 780 is still expensive but has a much more reasonable price/performance ratio than the Titan..its just let down by the 3gb of VRAm, its just not enough for any1 thinking of going to 4KHD levels of resolution.

What happens when u run out of VRAM is ur FPS tanks when u need to load more stuff and dont have the VRAM left. You PC has to load it of the slower system RAM instead. Specialy if the difference is major. So say ur running 1gb VRAM and the game is asking for 2GB, there will be a biger FPS drop compared to If it needed 1.1 gb and u are maxed a 1gb.
Atleast thats how iv always seen it.


----------



## alex123fra

I have been searching for an unlocked bios which will allow a higher power target and or higher voltage. My Gigabyte 780 is under water and I can achieve +215 core and +200 mem clocks but then things start to crash. Max temps at load are 32 C so am not heat limited.

Couldn't find an unlocked bios. Is there one?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> What happens when you fill your GPU memory?
> 
> Does the world end? Or is performance just capped?


Haha. Not quite the world ending. You will start to get stuttering because the VRAM is struggling to push out all the rendering data fast enough for the incoming to fill it again. The performance won't cap but stuttering and quick dips in FPS you will notice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> This is my worry with the 3gb thing.
> 
> The 780 is great performance wise but its really doing itself no favors by being 3gb only. Its a real kick in the teeth.
> 
> You can easily pull more than 3gb on multi monitor setups. Those multi monitor setups lend themselves to the power of the GK110 chip, so why Nvidia decided to strip the 780 down to 3gb is beyound me. It was stupid from a technical point, and ambitous from a sales/buisness point to think people would jump up to the Titan cost just for 3gb of VRAm, becouse thats all ur bassicaly paying for..the performance difference is negligable.
> I for one am not inclined to pay £225 extra just for the 3gb of VRAM the Titan has.
> 
> Whislt i could have bought a Titan when it was released, i scoffed at the price. I coudl afford it ..but it was insulting that Nvidia would price it at such a high point. The 780 is still expensive but has a much more reasonable price/performance ratio than the Titan..its just let down by the 3gb of VRAm, its just not enough for any1 thinking of going to 4KHD levels of resolution.


Not true on the pricing argument. The 780 also lacks FP64 Double Precision Point calculations (it is hardware disabled). That equates to $250 USD of the $350 USD price drop nVidia trying to justify (the remaining $75 USD is on the VRAM and $25 on the two SMX bin drops). Making a 6 GB GTX 780 will cost retail $700 USD or so but nVidia isn't doing it because they don't want gamers to stop buying Titan.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Here's an example of GTX 780 SLI scaling on 3DMark. I was probably CPU bottlenecked even at 4.8Ghz on a 3960X on the performance run.

You can see I ran a regular and then a extreme for both single gtx 780 and SLI 780.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Here's an example of GTX 780 SLI scaling on 3DMark. I was probably CPU bottlenecked even at 4.8Ghz on a 3960X on the performance run.
> 
> You can see I ran a regular and then a extreme for both single gtx 780 and SLI 780.


Can you post detail of that FireStrike normal run?

I'm running a FX-8350 ATM (previous talk, no Ivy E on market no Ivy E in case) and vs my old i7-3770k its the biggest bottleneck in the system. So just wonder what your CPU score is.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> My Palit GTX780 is here.


Nice card,........


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Try FarCry 3, Crysis 3 or Metro Last Light. They tend to break BF3 stable OC's.


Will be doing so shortly







. For some reason Far Cry 3 is claiming I never entered a code, even though it has been on my Ubi account for months....







. Contacting them but gonna run some Crysis 3 for now.

My ASIC is 70.1% for the person asking.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Here's my best Valley 1920 so far:
> 
> 
> 
> That was at 1228mhz core and 6780mhz mem effective. (If the pic ever dies, it's 76.2fps).
> 
> Same clocks for 2560:


Whatever,....these cards are a beast,...


----------



## wholeeo

My second card arrived today and its better than my first. Time to switch them up


----------



## Captivate

It finally arrived! Much better than my 570, lol. Now to turn on PCI-E 3.0....


----------



## MerkageTurk

yey just ordered from ebuyer will be here tommorow


----------



## 316320




----------



## Captivate

Meh, I'm completely clueless on how to use that new EVGA Precision. +offset to gpu/mem is stupid, why can't we just set it at a value like ~1200 for gpu and be done with it... Anyone care to share some advice on how to work this program?


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Meh, I'm completely clueless on how to use that new EVGA Precision. +offset to gpu/mem is stupid, why can't we just set it at a value like ~1200 for gpu and be done with it... Anyone care to share some advice on how to work this program?


I always use it next to GPU Z which shows default clocks and current clocks. Its just simple addition. Add the offset you want, apply and see the changes in GPU Z take effect. I do agree it would be much simpler if they showed that info. Don't see why they wouldn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Just got my 780. Got a full refund on a 6 months old Asus 680TOP, so could get this for just 130 more. Not a bad deal! Decided to go asus again though, as its reference anyway


how did you manage to do that?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Meh, I'm completely clueless on how to use that new EVGA Precision. +offset to gpu/mem is stupid, why can't we just set it at a value like ~1200 for gpu and be done with it... Anyone care to share some advice on how to work this program?


The new way is pretty simple.

You have your Power Target > Temp Target > GPU > MEM

Set your power target to the max, if its linked to temp both should hit 106% and 94c.

After that run a GPU stress test. This will give your base max clock speed.

If you're max clock speed is 1000Mhz and your GPU 3005Mhz, each offset adds to it.
Increase your offset by 5 > 10 > 15 > 20 whatever you want to do. each offset increase should add to your total max clock speed. Happy OCing.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> The new way is pretty simple.
> 
> You have your Power Target > Temp Target > GPU > MEM
> 
> Set your power target to the max, if its linked to temp both should hit 106% and 94c.
> 
> After that run a GPU stress test. This will give your base max clock speed.
> 
> If you're max clock speed is 1000Mhz and your GPU 3005Mhz, each offset adds to it.
> Increase your offset by 5 > 10 > 15 > 20 whatever you want to do. each offset increase should add to your total max clock speed. Happy OCing.


GPU Stress test, you mean a benchmark or something like Furmark?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> GPU Stress test, you mean a benchmark or something like Furmark?


whatever stress test. Since you're going to be testing them finding your max stable clock 3DMarks Firestrike is my go to test.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> whatever stress test. Since you're going to be testing them finding your max stable clock 3DMarks Firestrike is my go to test.


Alright, just ran a Unigine Valley test and max power is about ~99% give or take, GPU 1084 MHz and mem 3005 MHz. Those are my default clocks then? Every +offset I do will add to that?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Alright, just ran a Unigine Valley test and max power is about ~99% give or take, GPU 1084 MHz and mem 3005 MHz. Those are my default clocks then? Every +offset I do will add to that?


Yup.

You'll get more benefit from OCing the Core so just raise that to find your max stable clock, after that I guess oc the memory.

Also a tidbit the Temp Target is what temperature you'll be okay with. nVidia's thought process was that if you set the temp to 85deg, than when the card gets to 85deg it'll start to downclock so your GPU will come down in heat.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> You'll get more benefit from OCing the Core so just raise that to find your max stable clock, after that I guess oc the memory.
> 
> Also a tidbit the Temp Target is what temperature you'll be okay with. nVidia's thought process was that if you set the temp to 85deg, than when the card gets to 85deg it'll start to downclock so your GPU will come down in heat.


Can you disable the power target? I read that you need to flash a custom bios?

So is what is referred to as throttling? It goes to 1202 very shortly, and goes back to 1189 or sometimes even a bit lower.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Can you disable the power target? I read that you need to flash a custom bios?
> 
> So is what is referred to as throttling? It goes to 1202 very shortly, and goes back to 1189 or sometimes even a bit lower.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can't turn off power target. You can get a custom BIOS that will up the power target.

Yes, if you're going from 1202 and it downclocks to 1189 its throttling. Either you're hitting to high of a temp or the card is hitting its max power.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> You can't turn off power target. You can get a custom BIOS that will up the power target.
> 
> Yes, if you're going from 1202 and it downclocks to 1189 its throttling. Either you're hitting to high of a temp or the card is hitting its max power.


My temp, with this custom fan profile I've set, never has been above 70C so for sure it's max power. I'm at +105 right now (1202) and my memory at +50 caused a crash in Valley. That seems fairly low? Also, I have it volted at 1.2V and right now the power target never goes above ~100%. Such an odd way of overclocking...


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I always use it next to GPU Z which shows default clocks and current clocks. Its just simple addition. Add the offset you want, apply and see the changes in GPU Z take effect. I do agree it would be much simpler if they showed that info. Don't see why they wouldn't.
> how did you manage to do that?


I bought the card via my job through over wholesaler i RMAéd it and said it was unstable, which it was, and they refunded the whole thing thumb:

I´m getting a 3dmark11 score of about 9500 on performance and x4455.. The x number I guess is ok but not the performance score. Is my x58 rig holding me back?

edit: btw ASIC of 72,3 is that good?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> I bought the card via my job through over wholesaler i RMAéd it and said it was unstable, which it was, and they refunded the whole thing thumb:
> 
> I´m getting a 3dmark11 score of about 9500 on performance and x4455.. The x number I guess is ok but not the performance score. Is my x58 rig holding me back?
> 
> edit: btw ASIC of 72,3 is that good?


Go by the "Graphics score" in 3dmark11, not total. Your cpu is *not* holding you back.


----------



## Beatwolf

alright, but I was thinking more along the lines of PCI-E 2.0 and general system bandwith.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> alright, but I was thinking more along the lines of PCI-E 2.0 and general system bandwith.


No, going from pci-E 2.0 to 3.0 will net you like 1% more performance.

You are fine with pci-E 2.0.


----------



## .Cerberus

Hey guys im buying 2x 780 SC acx's in SLI. What kind of cases do you recommend?

So far Ive been looking at the 800D, Fractal Design XL R2. I'm open to others but I want to fit an H110 in the case. I dont really like the XL R2 as it doesnt come with a window/mesh side panel


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> My temp, with this custom fan profile I've set, never has been above 70C so for sure it's max power. I'm at +105 right now (1202) and my memory at +50 caused a crash in Valley. That seems fairly low? Also, I have it volted at 1.2V and right now the power target never goes above ~100%. Such an odd way of overclocking...


Try to OC your core and keep your memory at stock.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hey guys im buying 2x 780 SC acx's in SLI. What kind of cases do you recommend?
> 
> So far Ive been looking at the 800D, Fractal Design XL R2. I'm open to others but I want to fit an H110 in the case. I dont really like the XL R2 as it doesnt come with a window/mesh side panel


http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings

should be enough


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hey guys im buying 2x 780 SC acx's in SLI. What kind of cases do you recommend?
> 
> So far Ive been looking at the 800D, Fractal Design XL R2. I'm open to others but I want to fit an H110 in the case. I dont really like the XL R2 as it doesnt come with a window/mesh side panel


Well the 800D isn't the greatest case for two cards that dump heat into it but it could work. If you are air cooling I'd strongly recommend something like a Silverstone RV02 or FT02 with the rotated mobo tray. They have fans that blow air between the cards and out the top and are among the best air cooling cases around...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey guys!.... I believe i might have sold one of my 660 (non ti) for 220$ by mistake







... And for some reason, i am leaning seriously into getting an MSI GTX 770 (SLI when i sell the second 660).. Do you guys think it's a good idea considering the jump in performance i would get from my 660 SLI?... Or do you think it would be best to save up and get a 780 then SLI down the road?

I game at 1080p (3D most of the time), and i am very very used to SLI and any issues it might have.

770 SLI = 800$ - 440$ (from 660 SLI) = 360$ for upgrade

780 SLI = 1300$ - 440$ (from 660 SLI) = 860$ for upgrade

Which seems more sensible for 1080p? I don't plan on going on higher resolutions for now. and i would like to save money if possible...


----------



## kx11

770 SLi is more than enough for 1080p even 3D


----------



## Ftimster

Would like to see some 780 asic # ??


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Would like to see some 780 asic # ??


ASIC on my first card is 69.7. But honestly I know there's supposed to be rough relation between ASIC and clockability, but I've never seen one. I've had high ASIC cards that were poor clockers and relatively low ASIC cards that clocked much better. Unless you get some absurdly low number like 50% or something I wouldn't stress it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you can get the money together I'd go for broke and get the 780's. Sure the 770's would be plenty at 1080p and if you are seriously strapped for cash then you should get them. But if you can get the money (and not have to starve for a month or anything) then the 780's will blow your mind! Just think, GK110 in all its glory with 3GB of 384 bit memory and that awesome reference cooler (or ACX if you want). Of course I went with two Titans so I'm not the best one to ask about upgrading!


----------



## samoth777

how much slower do you guys think a 680 at 1300mhz is compared to a stock 780?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> how much slower do you guys think a 680 at 1300mhz is compared to a stock 780?


25% Slower


----------



## enilsen16

I currently have two EVGA GTX 680s which are in SLI. they are great cards but i want to watercool them. I have the option to use EVGAs step-up program for one of the cards and step up to a GTX 780 for 89 dollars. I would then purchase another GTX 780 mostly likely the hydro copper because then i only need to buy one more block.

Which one will give me better performance over the other?

Should i be worried about having only 3gb of memory? compared to the 4gb i have now? (I only have two monitors one 144hz and one 60hz both run at 1080p).

I just wanna get the best performance over the long term... Either way i probably won't upgrade till the 900 series, unless the GTX 880 has some game changing feature.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 25% Slower


woah even at 1300mhz and 780 at stock? damn it's quite a beast then!

*looks at wallet


----------



## NBAasDOGG

What about flashing a GTX780 to a Titan? Will it unlock the coresz?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

A 680 at 1300MHz might get 55FPS in Valley and a stock 780 might get 65FPS so that would be around 20% higher. These are just guesstimates...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> What about flashing a GTX780 to a Titan? Will it unlock the coresz?


Nope. They are cut off at a hardware level I believe...


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nope. They are cut off at a hardware level I believe...


Furthermore, you also are not going to get DFP64 calculations that way either: they are disabled on hardware too... As for the SMX's. I think nVidia has been cutting them on the hardware level since like GeForce 4 Series...


----------



## .Cerberus

do you guys rock 3d 1080p monitors with your games? What do you prefer?


----------



## Captivate

Alright, so far I am +105 gpu and +500 mem, which is about ~1175mhz and ~7000mhz, but the gpu is throttling. It's not a temperature issue though, because the card doesn't get hotter than 70C. I need to turn off that damn TDP throttling... How?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

quick question,which is better to have...A higher core clock or mem clock,because from what i have read the higher the mem clock the lower the core clock will be,is any of this true..


----------



## iSpitfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> quick question,which is better to have...A higher core clock or mem clock,because from what i have read the higher the mem clock the lower the core clock will be,is any of this true..


Always prioritize core clock even if it means shaving off some mem clock to get it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 770 SLi is more than enough for 1080p even 3D


Then i think it's settled hehe..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you can get the money together I'd go for broke and get the 780's. Sure the 770's would be plenty at 1080p and if you are seriously strapped for cash then you should get them. But if you can get the money (and not have to starve for a month or anything) then the 780's will blow your mind! Just think, GK110 in all its glory with 3GB of 384 bit memory and that awesome reference cooler (or ACX if you want). Of course I went with two Titans *so I'm not the best one to ask about upgrading!*


hahaha, i know! stop giving advice to economists like myself







.... I think i would go with the 770, since 3D cuts FPS in half, it would be like playing my games with a singe 770. That should be fine for 1080p


----------



## shredzy

Just ordered myself a Gainward GTX 780. I've noticed people talking about flashing their cards, would like to flash this to a EVGA GTX780 Superclocked BIO's....is this possible at the moment? Just heard that flashing graphics cards is quite a risky move


----------



## Killa Cam

aight peeps, my check just kicked in and im ready to order. newegg has both msi and evga stock versions, but i don't know which to choose. ive always went with evga due to their superb warranty, but it seems like msi gpus tend to overclock better. i have about couple hours to think, so would be grateful if you guys would give advice on where i should go. thanks


----------



## Georgey123

Guys, just a quick question. Did anyone come from a gtx 670 ftw or a sock gtx 680 to a gtx 780. If you did, where you happy with the performance increase. Id just like some answers from people who actually have a gtx 780. Any comments would be fantastic. Looking at buying a evga gtx 780








Cheers


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Guys, just a quick question. Did anyone come from a gtx 670 ftw or a sock gtx 680 to a gtx 780. If you did, where you happy with the performance increase. Id just like some answers from people who actually have a gtx 780. Any comments would be fantastic. Looking at buying a evga gtx 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Well I came from 2 x 670 SLI then one GTX 690 to one GTX 780 and I am happy but planning on buying one more for sure maybe two more for TRI SLI.

Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Guys, just a quick question. Did anyone come from a gtx 670 ftw or a sock gtx 680 to a gtx 780. If you did, where you happy with the performance increase. Id just like some answers from people who actually have a gtx 780. Any comments would be fantastic. Looking at buying a evga gtx 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I came from a stock 670 with a modded bios at 1270, and I'm really impressed and happy with the performance gain of this single MSI 780 (stock).
I'd say it's definitely worth the money, easilly a 30%+ gain.


----------



## Gerth

Alright folks, loving ma MSI 780







apart from I think I may have a driver issue, playing metro 2033 (not last light) I keep getting nvidia driver crashing an metro.exe not responding, using 320.18 drivers, anyone else having issues, max settings, DOF off, an stereoscopic 3d, tried disabling stereoscopic an still crashed, my mate wi a Titan is having same issues, anyone else having problems?


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerth*
> 
> Alright folks, loving ma MSI 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apart from I think I may have a driver issue, playing metro 2033 (not last light) I keep getting nvidia driver crashing an metro.exe not responding, using 320.18 drivers, anyone else having issues, max settings, DOF off, an stereoscopic 3d, tried disabling stereoscopic an still crashed, my mate wi a Titan is having same issues, anyone else having problems?


Did you do a clean driver install when you put in your new GPU?
Sounds like something that might happen if you didn't.


----------



## Gerth

I have since I started with the issues, an it still occurs, my friends titan build is a totally fresh build, I intend to do a full wipe of mine over weekend to get rid of Linux partition I'm not using, but it is very frustrating, the drivers that came with the 780 are 320.00 I think?! My first thought was drivers, after running kombuster for over 6hours I can happily say the cards fine


----------



## Gerth

I have since I started with the issues, an it still occurs, my friends titan build is a totally fresh build, I intend to do a full wipe of mine over weekend to get rid of Linux partition I'm not using, but it is very frustrating, the drivers that came with the 780 are 320.00 I think?! My first thought was drivers, after running kombuster for over 6hours I can happily say the cards fine


----------



## skyn3t

Dam.it My mobo won't star after I toke my rig down. Every peace of hardware work just fine but my mobo won't even light up anything. I already spent two or more hours looking into it like a very close up, I cannot find anything wrong like burned chip or missing chip it just don't start at all. Now i'm with two 780's acx with a fried mobo.


----------



## Gerth

Oh that is not good







if u want me to look after your 780s I suppose I can live wi 3x780 SLI! Lol, hope you get it sorted


----------



## .Cerberus

Hey Gerth and anyone doing dual or tri sli, what case are you guys using?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Updated EVGA 780 BIOS for improved motherboard compatibility http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772


----------



## mgrande465

Just wondering, what is the program used to change the properties of the glowing Geforece GTX logo?
Also just finished my new PC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Just wondering, what is the program used to change the properties of the glowing Geforece GTX logo?
> Also just finished my new PC!!!!!!!!!!


Try this ftp://ftp.evga.com/utilities/EVGA_LED_Controller.zip


----------



## mgrande465

EVGA JAcob, will EVGA presicion work on other reference model 780s?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Try this ftp://ftp.evga.com/utilities/EVGA_LED_Controller.zip


Does this work on all brands are just evga's....?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> EVGA JAcob, will EVGA presicion work on other reference model 780s?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Does this work on all brands are just evga's....?


If im not mistaken both you and i have a galaxy 780,and the evga precision works for me and will also work for you....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Guys, just a quick question. Did anyone come from a gtx 670 ftw or a sock gtx 680 to a gtx 780. If you did, where you happy with the performance increase. Id just like some answers from people who actually have a gtx 780. Any comments would be fantastic. Looking at buying a evga gtx 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Went from a MSI 670 P/E OC to the EVGA 780 ACX and it's a pretty hefty upgrade, ~30-50% depending on the game. FWIW, I try to crank my games as high as possible when it comes to AA, so more power is better power.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

You know what I just realized? Remember that notoriously hot and power hungry card we call the GTX 480? That card was rated for 250W. The exact same TDP the Titan/GTX 780 is rated for. I bring this up because my Seasonic Platinum 1000W that were powering my 780's tripped out last night several times during Furmark and Prime95. Sure could say that it's not realistic power draws but with power target, the TDP is quite limited to 106% or 265W no matter what.

I was doing those tests to figure out if I really did need to move to a 1250W PSU for my third GTX 780 that is arriving today. I guess the answer is yes. Three of these cards with a 3960X @ 4.8 will easily consume more than 1000W and trip out even a platinum 1000W PSU









I find it interesting that I haven't heard anyone complain about these cards running hot or consume too much power like how we did with the 480's.


----------



## rationalthinking

I find with today's cooling improvements those GK110s are running pretty cool.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Just ordered myself a Gainward GTX 780. I've noticed people talking about flashing their cards, would like to flash this to a EVGA GTX780 Superclocked BIO's....is this possible at the moment? Just heard that flashing graphics cards is quite a risky move


Yes it's possible. It's not that risky, if something goes wrong and card doesn't work anymore you can flash the old bios back using your CPU's integrated graphics.

Here's 780 SC bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139391/evga-gtx780-3072-130514.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I find it interesting that I haven't heard anyone complain about these cards running hot or consume too much power like how we did with the 480's.


Good point. I think that 480 had bad reputation because of the awful stock cooler. Fermi cards started to really shine with high end air / water cooling. I loved my GTX 470, it had massive overclocking potential with Arctic Accelero Xtreme cooler, max temps 65C (Nvidia stock blower was over 95C at same clocks).


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You know what I just realized? Remember that notoriously hot and power hungry card we call the GTX 480? That card was rated for 250W. The exact same TDP the Titan/GTX 780 is rated for. I bring this up because my Seasonic Platinum 1000W that were powering my 780's tripped out last night several times during Furmark and Prime95. Sure could say that it's not realistic power draws but with power target, the TDP is quite limited to 106% or 265W no matter what.
> 
> I was doing those tests to figure out if I really did need to move to a 1250W PSU for my third GTX 780 that is arriving today. I guess the answer is yes. Three of these cards with a 3960X @ 4.8 will easily consume more than 1000W and trip out even a platinum 1000W PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that I haven't heard anyone complain about these cards running hot or consume too much power like how we did with the 480's.


I know its a bit different but my back up rig has two GTX Titan's and a AMD [email protected] (125w TDP vs 130w TDP) and have the same P1000 as a back up atm and nothing is tripping out...


----------



## Razor 116

Stable in Far Cry 3, Metro Last Light, Bioshock Infinte at 1241 core @ 1.212v with modded BIOS. That's me voltage limited now, one more bin higher to 1254 and It crashes. Now using Gigabyte OC Guru, not too bad but the in game OSD is just awful.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerth*
> 
> Oh that is not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u want me to look after your 780s I suppose I can live wi 3x780 SLI! Lol, hope you get it sorted


Really? LoL no thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Does this work on all brands are just evga's....?


Just for EVGA. If you use any other brand bios you may brick you card.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Really? LoL no thank you
> Just for EVGA. If you use any other brand bios you may brick you card.


For the *reference* BIOS it *should* be fine to flash it on other *reference* cards although with any BIOS flash there are always risks,


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I know its a bit different but my back up rig has two GTX Titan's and a AMD [email protected] (125w TDP vs 130w TDP) and have the same P1000 as a back up atm and nothing is tripping out...


That's the thing, I think it's the Sandy Bridge-E that's pushing me over the "average" power consumption. According to Kill-A-Watt, The system draws close to 500W at full tilt on prime95, at the wall. Meaning, it's pulling around 450W under prime95 load. No matter how you look at it, that's close if not over 300W in just CPU alone.








Factor in 450W at the wall, + 750W for 3 cards, we might have a small problem here.

Did you know, the P-1000W has a silent fanless load of 30% + or - 5%, so about 300 watts before the fans kick on. The X-1250W on has a 20% + or - 5% of fanless operation. In other words, at 20% - 5% = 15% of 1250W is 187W. That's pretty much what I'm seeing since I idle around 180W and my fan on the X-1250 is kicking on and once it turns on, there's no variation. So it's all or nothing, no ramping up even under full load. It might sound like I'm nitpicking but the P1000 was flawless. The X-1250W while it's quiet, it's got a different pitch than my Gentle Typhoon 1150 rpm fans and is starting to annoy me.

Once I get all three cards in and if all three cards pass furmark w/o a additional CPU load, I might just put that 1000W back in. That thing is fanless up to and even if the fans spin up, it's silent. Something about the X-1250W's fan control is a bit wonky.

EDIT: I'll get back to you on those benchmark details you requested.


----------



## jpongin

I just ordered 2 EVGA Hydros to replace my 590's.

Does anyone have any opinions or thoughts on whether or not these cards will work well with 4K monitor resolutions for upcoming AAA-Titles?

Will 3GB VRAM be enough?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpongin*
> 
> I just ordered 2 EVGA Hydros to replace my 590's.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions or thoughts on whether or not these cards will work well with 4K monitor resolutions for upcoming AAA-Titles?
> 
> Will 3GB VRAM be enough?


The 3GB will be a limiting factor but overall the core just isn't powerful enough to run at 4K resolutions with eye candy turned up.

So what clocks are everyone *game* stable at?


----------



## jpongin

Yeah, GTX 780 2-way SLI is putting up some decent numbers for 5760x1080 (3 x 1080p) multi monitor resolutions... but barely.

At 4K resolutions (4 x 1080p), it will begin to struggle.


----------



## SolarNova

2 way 780 can just about handle 4k resolution, u wont have AA on at that res anyway unless the screen is massive in which case 4k is pointless as it has the same PPI as lower res. But if u have a 42" or smalelr screen at 4khd 2 780's with no AA should handle it.

That is , untill u factor in VRAM, the 780 doesnt have enough if Crysis 3 is anything to go by, that game churns up 3.8 to 4.2 gb of VRAm at 1200p x3 and 1440 p x3 respectivly. 4khd falls inbetween 1200p x3 and 1440p x3


----------



## Brianmz

^ Have to agree, I would only use 780s up 1600p single monitor due to vram. Unless you really want to turn settings down.


----------



## ssgwright

well I'm happy with my card, I'm game stable at 1215/3100 and can bench at 1254 (3dmark and valley). got 10,000 in firestrike and over 3k in valley.


----------



## Regent Square

When approximately can we expect a good custom bios?


----------



## i7monkey

My 780 SC crashes at +102 on the Core in Crysis 2









Stock BIOS, 106% power target, 91C temp target, NO mem overclock.

It might even be lower I haven't tested it yet









Asic quality 73%.


----------



## Stay Puft

I just stepped up my 660's to 780's. Needless to say i wont be able to get them for quite some time. Im #343 and 344 in the Queue


----------



## skyn3t

Two 780's with a fried mobo.







just received my second ACX today


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> ^ Have to agree, I would only use 780s up 1600p single monitor due to vram. Unless you really want to turn settings down.


You can't run Crysis 3 on all very high comfortably with three monitors, anyway, regardless of VRAM. I can use very high textures, very high post, with some mixes of other stuff. I even used the cvar editor to raise the texture pool to 1.5 GB vRAM from 384 MB. The highest vRam I've seen is about 2.7 GB, even with the cvar hack.

To me, comfortable is over 60 FPS at all times, with vsync and frame limiter. Unless you're going to run Crysis 3 on very high with 20 fps-25. [email protected] 5990 x 1200, I watch vram usage at all the time I game, I've seen nothing approaching 3GB (except modded C3), and I still use some pretty high settings with all the games I play, including my modded Skyrim with ENB and ambient occlusion enabled.

The average is about 2GB vram, give or take. Far Cry 3 is about 1.5GB give or take on Very High.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Two 780's with a fried mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received my second ACX today


Damn dude! Sorry to hear. What was the cause of the MOBO getting fried?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> My 780 SC crashes at +102 on the Core in Crysis 2


Need real MHz numbers. Can't advise with just +N core/mem numbers.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I just stepped up my 660's to 780's. Needless to say i wont be able to get them for quite some time. Im #343 and 344 in the Queue


If you're lucky, the Queue will go by fast, but oh well, haha, you might even sell your 660's faster than that queue, i sold mine for 220$


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you're lucky, the Queue will go by fast, but oh well, haha, you might even sell your 660's faster than that queue, i sold mine for 220$


What I'm thinking right now is just returning one to best buy for the cash and just buying one at microcenter when I buy Haswell on Monday. Other one unfortunately is past its return date so ill just leave it in the queue


----------



## Tonza

Got today PNY GTX 780, does valley with 1181 core and +200 mem... Seems that it varies lots in games on what clock the card runs, anything between 1100-1181 (Grid 2 seems to be most touchy about clocks







). Haven't tested on custom bios tho. Very fast card, loses less than 100p to my previous 7950 crossfire when they were at boost clocks in valley







.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Two 780's with a fried mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received my second ACX today


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Damn dude! Sorry to hear. What was the cause of the MOBO getting fried?


yeah i'm curious. what happened to your mobo?


----------



## zpaf




----------



## Yukss

guys, is this card worth it over my current card ??

i play on a 27" samsung 1920*1080 res. mostly bf3 and sc2


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You'll have to answer that for yourself. Is your card not meeting your needs?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> guys, is this card worth it over my current card ??
> 
> i play on a 27" samsung 1920*1080 res. mostly bf3 and sc2


If you already have a 680 why not buy another for SLI?


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You'll have to answer that for yourself. Is your card not meeting your needs?


my card is ok.. i guess i wont fall in this one XD
Quote:


> If you already have a 680 why not buy another for SLI?


the thing is that all my system is on water, even the mobo, the sli option is good but no for this resolution..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> my card is ok.. i guess i wont fall in this one XD
> the thing is that all my system is on water, even the mobo, the sli option is good but no for this resolution..


Why not?


----------



## skywalkr

Welp. Contacted both XSPC and EK to see if they have 780 blocks on the way.

XSPC told me the engraving couldn't be removed with acetone because it was laser engraved. They're going to be releasing an updated model with both Titan and 780 written on it.

EK directed me to an article of the SE (second edition) of the Titan block which only states that it's compatible with the 780 which will be releasing June 5th (Link: http://www.ekwb.com/news/350/19/Existing-EK-FC-Titan-compatible-with-GeForce-GTX-780/).

I replied asking if it will have "780" engraved on it anywhere and haven't gotten a response yet. Guess both companies are cheaping out since the block fits both cards. Maybe I was better off just ordering the EVGA backplate that's now sold out. Does anyone know if said backplate will be available to other retailers soon? I would have ordered one but the shipping was way too high to Canada (~$45 bucks).

Will probably just end up ordering a Titan XXL block since no one is going to read the engraving anyway.


----------



## Lagosaurus

Does anyone know if any older drivers are compatible with the 780? I'm on 320.18 WHQL and am getting all kinds of shader problems, apparently it's a known issue with all 320.Drivers.


----------



## mgrande465

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> If im not mistaken both you and i have a galaxy 780,and the evga precision works for me and will also work for you....


Yes I I'd have the galaxy... Will download later... I have a virus, not the computer, me.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I just stepped up my 660's to 780's. Needless to say i wont be able to get them for quite some time. Im #343 and 344 in the Queue


I'm down to #80. Purely from folks dropping out I guess. I've got my fingers crossed that I'll get in on the first or second wave of orders once the line starts moving.

So much want.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I'm down to #80. Purely from folks dropping out I guess. I've got my fingers crossed that I'll get in on the first or second wave of orders once the line starts moving.
> 
> So much want.


I moved up 2 spots in 3 hours









I expect to wait a month or so


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I just stepped up my 660's to 780's. Needless to say i wont be able to get them for quite some time. Im #343 and 344 in the Queue


Waiting sucks, but should be quite the boost when you get them in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Two 780's with a fried mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received my second ACX today


Only thing worse than waiting for a new toy to arrive is not being able to play with it when it finally gets there. Hopefully you have the coin & a place nearby for a replacement, more waiting would make me rage...


----------



## DimmyK

Just not my day.









First, wasted whole day waiting for UPS, they brought the package @ 6:30PM. Now, with new 780 ACX, rig isn't even booting, just hangs on boot screen. With Titan boots just fine. Thankfully saw this post from EVGA-Jackob today:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Updated EVGA 780 BIOS for improved motherboard compatibility http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772


Guess I'm the prime candidate for 0-day BIOS flash







Will try it in few hours.


----------



## ssgwright

i just went with the EK Titan block for my 780 sure it says titan on it but works like a charm


----------



## MunneY

Count me in.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/55825/

Ordering a second next week!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Welp. Contacted both XSPC and EK to see if they have 780 blocks on the way.
> 
> *XSPC told me the engraving couldn't be removed with acetone because it was laser engraved. They're going to be releasing an updated model with both Titan and 780 written on i*t.
> 
> EK directed me to an article of the SE (second edition) of the Titan block which only states that it's compatible with the 780 which will be releasing June 5th (Link: http://www.ekwb.com/news/350/19/Existing-EK-FC-Titan-compatible-with-GeForce-GTX-780/).
> 
> I replied asking if it will have "780" engraved on it anywhere and haven't gotten a response yet. Guess both companies are cheaping out since the block fits both cards. Maybe I was better off just ordering the EVGA backplate that's now sold out. Does anyone know if said backplate will be available to other retailers soon? I would have ordered one but the shipping was way too high to Canada (~$45 bucks).
> 
> Will probably just end up ordering a Titan XXL block since no one is going to read the engraving anyway.


Figures, I actually tried this last night and was wondering why it wasn't working,


----------



## skyn3t

Hey i don't even know how to start another day here at OCN.I just got home think in bench a bit but i forgot that i can't do $5^153. It may not have anything to do with the product inside but can you guys spot anything different on this picture.



yeah I know . what else now LOL...


----------



## wholeeo

3 and 4. What the heck?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 3 and 4. What the heck?


First batch of boxes was a misprint. Jacob stated as much on the EVGA forums.


----------



## Lagosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah I know . what else now LOL...


I had the same exact thing happen with my 780s, one box says 3-way sli and the other says 4. Does anyone know if there's any actual difference in the cards themselves?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagosaurus*
> 
> I had the same exact thing happen with my 780s, one box says 3-way sli and the other says 4. Does anyone know if there's any actual difference in the cards themselves?


Just the boxes. Cards were never officially 4-way.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 3 and 4. What the heck?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> First batch of boxes was a misprint. Jacob stated as much on the EVGA forums.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagosaurus*
> 
> I had the same exact thing happen with my 780s, one box says 3-way sli and the other says 4. Does anyone know if there's any actual difference in the cards themselves?


Now i want 2 more 780's just to make sure it is 4 way SLI LOL. who is going to make the donation?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Thought I should ask you guys instead of making another "670 sli or 780" thread

I want to get a stable 100+ fps in BF3 seeing Im running a lightboosted 120Hz monitor







atm I get around 90 - 110 all settings ultra no motion blur and windowed mode

I can get another Gigabyte 670 for around $370 new or an EVGA 780 for $800 when they get more in stock, about week and a half

So should I grab another 670 and sli or is the 780 the best way to go?

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thought I should ask you guys instead of making another "670 sli or 780" thread
> 
> I want to get a stable 100+ fps in BF3 seeing Im running a lightboosted 120Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atm I get around 90 - 110 all settings ultra no motion blur and windowed mode
> 
> I can get another Gigabyte 670 for around $370 new or an EVGA 780 for $800 when they get more in stock, about week and a half
> 
> So should I grab another 670 and sli or is the 780 the best way to go?
> 
> Thanks


780 do not spend another 400 on 350 on 670. sell yours and add $$$ on top and get the 780.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Thought I should ask you guys instead of making another "670 sli or 780" thread
> 
> I want to get a stable 100+ fps in BF3 seeing Im running a lightboosted 120Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atm I get around 90 - 110 all settings ultra no motion blur and windowed mode
> 
> I can get another Gigabyte 670 for around $370 new or an EVGA 780 for $800 when they get more in stock, about week and a half
> 
> So should I grab another 670 and sli or is the 780 the best way to go?
> 
> Thanks


A single GTX 780 won't get you what you're looking for. You'll avg around the 70~90s depending on your system.

The better value for your setup would be to get another 670 and SLI them.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 780 do not spend another 400 on 350 on 670. sell yours and add $$$ on top and get the 780.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> A single GTX 780 won't get you what you're looking for. You'll avg around the 70~90s depending on your system.
> 
> The better value for your setup would be to get another 670 and SLI them.










now lol, realistically which one will last untill the 800 series? I am running 3 monitors but only gaming on one... and since adding this new one I have noticed I've taken about 5 - 10 fps hit


----------



## Stay Puft

Maybe they are indeed 4 way capable


----------



## Tonza

So how your GTX 780s are doing in games? I have now temperature + power target on max, so far games are stable @ 1150 core and +250 mem. Can bench little below 1200 tho 1181-1191. Btw does flashing bios void warranty, this card doesnt do 1.2V when i put +38mv its 1.181V.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now lol, realistically which one will last untill the 800 series? I am running 3 monitors but only gaming on one... and since adding this new one I have noticed I've taken about 5 - 10 fps hit


So you have a single 2GB GTX 670, and you're playing on a 144hz monitor from your rig page.

The obvious is that a GTX Titan/780 will keep you going for far longer than a 670. also with games coming out later this year I predict we'll be avg 2.5GB of VRAM usage even in 1080p. Heck we're seeing it already.

Anyways the realistic cost option is getting another 670 for performance. That's the best value for you ATM. After that would be stepping up too the 4GB GTX 680s that's crashing on the market ATM new and used.

After that you have the reasonably priced GTX 770 which is a revised 680s that will have the 4GB option also. They peform better than the 680s and can be had for new in the 399~449 range.

And after all that you come to the 780...which is not the value leader. But I guess I should've asked if you wanted to spend 649.99 on it. If so go for it. But once again a single 780 won't give you avg of 100fps, and when BF4 it'll probably be even a bit lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Maybe they are indeed 4 way capable


If they really are going to nutured the GTX 780 to keep the GTX Titan in its place (since it can 4-Way SLI) would be odd...since the GTX 770 launched with the ability to 4-Way.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So you have a single 2GB GTX 670, and you're playing on a 144hz monitor from your rig page.
> 
> The obvious is that a GTX Titan/780 will keep you going for far longer than a 670. also with games coming out later this year I predict we'll be avg 2.5GB of VRAM usage even in 1080p. Heck we're seeing it already.
> 
> Anyways the realistic cost option is getting another 670 for performance. That's the best value for you ATM. After that would be stepping up too the 4GB GTX 680s that's crashing on the market ATM new and used.
> 
> After that you have the reasonably priced GTX 770 which is a revised 680s that will have the 4GB option also. They peform better than the 680s and can be had for new in the 399~449 range.
> 
> And after all that you come to the 780...which is not the value leader. But I guess I should've asked if you wanted to spend 649.99 on it. If so go for it. But once again a single 780 won't give you avg of 100fps, and when BF4 it'll probably be even a bit lower.
> If they really are going to nutured the GTX 780 to keep the GTX Titan in its place (since it can 4-Way SLI) would be odd...since the GTX 770 launched with the ability to 4-Way.


what? I use an Acer 120mhz lightboosted monitor and my 780 gives me over 120fps maxed settings...


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So you have a single 2GB GTX 670, and you're playing on a 144hz monitor from your rig page.
> 
> The obvious is that a GTX Titan/780 will keep you going for far longer than a 670. also with games coming out later this year I predict we'll be avg 2.5GB of VRAM usage even in 1080p. Heck we're seeing it already.
> 
> Anyways the realistic cost option is getting another 670 for performance. That's the best value for you ATM. After that would be stepping up too the 4GB GTX 680s that's crashing on the market ATM new and used.
> 
> After that you have the reasonably priced GTX 770 which is a revised 680s that will have the 4GB option also. They peform better than the 680s and can be had for new in the 399~449 range.
> 
> And after all that you come to the 780...which is not the value leader. But I guess I should've asked if you wanted to spend 649.99 on it. If so go for it. But once again a single 780 won't give you avg of 100fps, and when BF4 it'll probably be even a bit lower.
> If they really are going to nutured the GTX 780 to keep the GTX Titan in its place (since it can 4-Way SLI) would be odd...since the GTX 770 launched with the ability to 4-Way.


what? I use an Acer 120mhz lightboosted monitor and my 780 gives me over 120fps maxed settings...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Add me to the club bros and sis


----------



## MerkageTurk

Man the guy has a gtx 670 which means he should go sli until maxwell as we know gtx 780 is still kepler .

Sli gtx 670 are still no sloutch


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what? I use an Acer 120mhz lightboosted monitor and my 780 gives me over 120fps maxed settings...


AVG or Maxed.

I'm going off reviews ATM since I don't have my GTX 780 to test ATM myself.

Only one of the four reviews I've looked at is giving over 100FPS for BF3 at 1920x1080 (TPU does 1920x1200)

TPU

Guru

Anand


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what? I use an Acer 120mhz lightboosted monitor and my 780 gives me over 120fps maxed settings...


120fps which game , metro 2033 don't think so , metro last light nope , crysis 3 never mind , the list keep goin


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So you have a single 2GB GTX 670, and you're playing on a 144hz monitor from your rig page.
> 
> The obvious is that a GTX Titan/780 will keep you going for far longer than a 670. also with games coming out later this year I predict we'll be avg 2.5GB of VRAM usage even in 1080p. Heck we're seeing it already.
> 
> Anyways the realistic cost option is getting another 670 for performance. That's the best value for you ATM. After that would be stepping up too the 4GB GTX 680s that's crashing on the market ATM new and used.
> 
> After that you have the reasonably priced GTX 770 which is a revised 680s that will have the 4GB option also. They peform better than the 680s and can be had for new in the 399~449 range.
> 
> And after all that you come to the 780...which is not the value leader. But I guess I should've asked if you wanted to spend 649.99 on it. If so go for it. But once again a single 780 won't give you avg of 100fps, and when BF4 it'll probably be even a bit lower.
> If they really are going to nutured the GTX 780 to keep the GTX Titan in its place (since it can 4-Way SLI) would be odd...since the GTX 770 launched with the ability to 4-Way.


Yeah 144Hz monitor but its lightboosted so only 120Hz

2.5Gb VRAM and nVidia release a card with only 3Gb? does that seem smart to anyone at all? sorry Im a big confused if games really will use 2.5Gb

I might consider getting 770s or maybe even some 4Gb 680s seeing people will be selling them to get 780s now

See below..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what? I use an Acer 120mhz lightboosted monitor and my 780 gives me over 120fps maxed settings...


lol nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> AVG or Maxed.
> 
> I'm going off reviews ATM since I don't have my GTX 780 to test ATM myself.
> 
> Only one of the four reviews I've looked at is giving over 100FPS for BF3 at 1920x1080 (TPU does 1920x1200)
> 
> TPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guru
> 
> Anand
> [/HIDE ALL THE STUFF!]


I've noticed with reviews of GPUs like my 670 that they only get and avg of about 70 - 75 fps in BF3 but I get over that even in single player full screen everything maxed







so I dont understand that.

I thought the 780 was 30 - 40% faster then a 670 or am I wrong?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah 144Hz monitor but its lightboosted so only 120Hz
> 
> 2.5Gb VRAM and nVidia release a card with only 3Gb? does that seem smart to anyone at all? sorry Im a big confused if games really will use 2.5Gb


That's just my thought, could be completely right or just wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I might consider getting 770s or maybe even some 4Gb 680s seeing people will be selling them to get 780s now
> 
> See below..
> lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed with reviews of GPUs like my 670 that they only get and avg of about 70 - 75 fps in BF3 but I get over that even in single player full screen everything maxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I dont understand that.
> 
> I thought the 780 was 30 - 40% faster then a 670 or am I wrong?


Think about your setup, theirs, condition, cards etc. All I have ATM is just the reviews. You could ask a member here to use a single 780 with the settings you like in BF3 to test for you. If not the reviews are all that we can go on.

BTW probably the best...well was the best value was the EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB. The thing is still 459.99 but when it drops if I was on the market for a GPU for value would be that..or 7950s.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> That's just my thought, could be completely right or just wrong.
> Think about your setup, theirs, condition, cards etc. All I have ATM is just the reviews. You could ask a member here to use a single 780 with the settings you like in BF3 to test for you. If not the reviews are all that we can go on.
> 
> BTW probably the best...well was the best value was the EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB. The thing is still 459.99 but when it drops if I was on the market for a GPU for value would be that..or 7950s.


lol well I have seen BF3 use 1.5Gb sometimes so I wouldnt be surprised really

Most of the reviews are using beta driver so i guess there not 100% optimized yet... maybe... lol my BF3 settings are just everything maxed









I was thinking about getting a 4Gb 670 or maybe even 680 seeing people are gonna be selling them, prices in Aus are still kinda crappy tho like usual









I am considering going red team seeing they are much cheaper and have more ram only thing thats stopping me is the bad drivers


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now lol, realistically which one will last untill the 800 series? I am running 3 monitors but only gaming on one... and since adding this new one I have noticed I've taken about 5 - 10 fps hit


A 780 will keep you VERY happy in BF3 at 1920x1080 lightboost.... heck, my 2560x1440 120hz PLS panel is, just by turning MSAA down from 4x to 2x but otherwise Ultra spec w/ motion blur off, being driven at an average of ~100fps (with maybe 10% of a match at about 85, and 25-30% at 110-120fps+) in BF3 multi with one oc'd GTX 780 ACX SC (1215mhz core/3390mem (6790 effective)) (it's bench stable at 1228-1241). For 1080p that 780 will laugh and demolish it for you. I'm maxing at about 1850mb allocated vram and typical around 1700-1750.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 2.5Gb VRAM and nVidia release a card with only 3Gb? does that seem smart to anyone at all?
> I thought the 780 was 30 - 40% faster then a 670 or am I wrong?


384-bit bus can be either 3 or 6GB VRAM*. If 780 came out with 6GB, there would be only Double Precision market left for Titan.

780 is ~30-50% faster than a 670, game/benchmark depending.

*There is an exception to the general amount of VRAM per buswidth, but it has only ever been done on 192-bit bus.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 384-bit bus can be either 3 or 6GB VRAM*. If 780 came out with 6GB, there would be only Double Precision market left for Titan.
> 
> 780 is ~30-50% faster than a 670, game/benchmark depending.
> 
> *There is an exception to the general amount of VRAM per buswidth, but it has only ever been done on 192-bit bus.


Also people who want the absolute best will still go for the Titan, to them price isn't even a consideration.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 384-bit bus can be either 3 or 6GB VRAM*. If 780 came out with 6GB, there would be only Double Precision market left for Titan.
> 
> 780 is ~30-50% faster than a 670, game/benchmark depending.
> 
> *There is an exception to the general amount of VRAM per buswidth, but it has only ever been done on 192-bit bus.


780 doesn't have official support for 4-Way SLI atm also.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So basically a 780 is a better way to go seeing its a monster single card setup?

I've been talking to people who use to have sli 670 and they seen bad microstuttering


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagosaurus*
> 
> I had the same exact thing happen with my 780s, one box says 3-way sli and the other says 4. Does anyone know if there's any actual difference in the cards themselves?


No difference, only box. The cards never supported 4-Way SLI.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

and about GTX 780 Lightning? news?


----------



## Dmavs41

My Evga Acx 780 card came in today and the performance in games has been better than i expected. After gaming for an 1hr I have now realized that i need a new case because my 800d case is doing a terrible job pushing all the heat out. I am currently looking at the following cases: NZXT 810 Matte Black, 900d, and Cosmos II.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So basically a 780 is a better way to go seeing its a monster single card setup?
> 
> I've been talking to people who use to have sli 670 and they seen bad microstuttering


I was having micro problems when i had my 670's,thats was one of the reasons i went with a 780....


----------



## Notty

Come on guys, wasting 200 dollars just because you can´t change the damn MSAA to 2x or even off? Really...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I was having micro problems when i had my 670's,thats was one of the reasons i went with a 780....


Wow your the 12th person whos said that...







looks like... I might make myself broke and go for a 780

Any particular brand that people prefer? I do normally go with Gigabyte for the windforce coolers but the 780 seems to have a pretty good stock cooler anyway... plus the Gigabyte one is over $800
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> Come on guys, wasting 200 dollars just because you can´t change the damn MSAA to 2x or even off? Really...


Hey I play BF3 on specific settings and MSAA is off Im still not staying above 100 fps...


----------



## SLK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey I play BF3 on specific settings and MSAA is off Im still not staying above 100 fps...


That's because you are bottlenecked by your CPU. Lack of threads, BF3 likes 6+ threads.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Wow your the 12th person whos said that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like... I might make myself broke and go for a 780
> 
> Any particular brand that people prefer? I do normally go with Gigabyte for the windforce coolers but the 780 seems to have a pretty good stock cooler anyway... plus the Gigabyte one is over $800
> Hey I play BF3 on specific settings and MSAA is off Im still not staying above 100 fps...


Honestly i went with the cheapest one they had it stock,which at the time was the galaxy,it runs pretty cooler but then again winter is almost here,so that could be the reason..lol..I always use vsync in while playing bf3 so im not one of those persons who wants 100fps in a game...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLK*
> 
> That's because you are bottlenecked by your CPU. Lack of threads, BF3 likes 6+ threads.


CPU bottleneck... Im gonna check that, pretty sure when I set this up my CPU wasnt even 80% on BF3 with ultra graphics and 460 SLI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Honestly i went with the cheapest one they had it stock,which at the time was the galaxy,it runs pretty cooler but then again winter is almost here,so that could be the reason..lol..I always use vsync in while playing bf3 so im not one of those persons who wants 100fps in a game...


Lol yeah there a bit hard to find in stock atm, rich sobs buying them up :\. Winter... whats that QLD doesnt seem to have it







. Ewww vsync... I cant stand it lol


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Went from a MSI 670 P/E OC to the EVGA 780 ACX and it's a pretty hefty upgrade, ~30-50% depending on the game. FWIW, I try to crank my games as high as possible when it comes to AA, so more power is better power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Well I came from 2 x 670 SLI then one GTX 690 to one GTX 780 and I am happy but planning on buying one more for sure maybe two more for TRI SLI.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I came from a stock 670 with a modded bios at 1270, and I'm really impressed and happy with the performance gain of this single MSI 780 (stock).
> I'd say it's definitely worth the money, easilly a 30%+ gain.


Thank you very much on the feedback guys. I think a lot of people I have spoken to are hating a little bit on the 780 because of the price, this is why I went to the owners club







. I see that the more recent posts are talking about 670 SLI configs and they are having micro-stuttering issues. I think ill pick up an EVGA gtx 780 SC.

Cheers


----------



## Zawarudo

670s IN SLI Did get a lot of micro stutter. (I had 670s for well over a year)

GTX780 is the card at the price point that the Titan should have been. It's such an impressive card for the cost in comparison to the titan.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 670s IN SLI Did get a lot of micro stutter. (I had 670s for well over a year)
> 
> GTX780 is the card at the price point that the Titan should have been. It's such an impressive card for the cost in comparison to the titan.


Guess Im looking at getting a 780 sometime soon then lol cant have that stutter crap, had it with my 460 sli









Thanks guys


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> The 3GB will be a limiting factor but overall the core just isn't powerful enough to run at 4K resolutions with eye candy turned up.
> 
> So what clocks are everyone *game* stable at?


My core is game stable at 1202 with 1.212v. Memory doesn't seem to like much more than 1650.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> My core is game stable at 1202 with 1.212v. Memory doesn't seem to like much more than 1650.


Same clocks here,1202 +165mhz core/+155 mem...106 on the slide bar and +38mv,Currently have it running at 1150 minus the +38mv....


----------



## Kiracubed

What price point do you guys think the Asus 4K monitor coming this month will be at? I have a Titan and bought a 780 SC ACX, but seeing the price drop on sold listings on eBay, I can't get back much on the Titan after eBay fees and Paypal, plus the unbearable wait of $500/month transfers. Only reason I'd sell is to go a cheaper, cooler SLI route. 2 780 SC ACX will be cooler, and will be a total price cheaper than Titan SLI. But with 3GB on 780 only, it may not be enough to drive 4K resolution.

Ugh. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> What price point do you guys think the Asus 4K monitor coming this month will be at? I have a Titan and bought a 780 SC ACX, but seeing the price drop on sold listings on eBay, I can't get back much on the Titan after eBay fees and Paypal, plus the unbearable wait of $500/month transfers. Only reason I'd sell is to go a cheaper, cooler SLI route. 2 780 SC ACX will be cooler, and will be a total price cheaper than Titan SLI. But with 3GB on 780 only, it may not be enough to drive 4K resolution.
> 
> Ugh. Decisions, decisions!


its rumored to be around 5 g's


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> its rumored to be around 5 g's


Ah, if that's the case, I may go SLI 780 then, since that's too expensive for me. I'm sure by the time it's affordable, we would get at least the 800 series, and hopefully they have at least 4GB or more.

What are the chances of a "FTW" version of the 780 coming maybe with 6GB of VRAM? Hopefully with the ACX cooler. THat's the whole reason I wanna go from Titan to 780. Those temps under load are great.


----------



## Bacheezi

Honestly, unless you're made of money those 4k monitors won't be worth it for a few years.


----------



## Aaranu

Hey guys im having problems with my 780 SLI. i hooked them up yesterday and ran heaven 4.0 and crashed. This happened everytime my computer would just lock up. I disabled SLI and that worked fine. Has anyone else had any issues with SLI or crashing. Ill run some more tests later when i get time.


----------



## 50Cows

Here it is!

Running on air..
Finally got around to submitting this.


----------



## kx11

Asus is doing an awesome job updating their Mobo Bios , thus i almost encounter no problems at all


----------



## 113802

I wanna join!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/68v2y/

Just got my GTX 780 last night, installed an EK GTX Titan XXL water block on it and runs nice and cool max at 42C! What an amazing card compared to my single GTX 470.

+220 Mhz core brings it to 1254Mhz and +248Mhz mem


----------



## kx11

just to make sure

ACX cooling blows the heat inside the case to make the card cool right ?!!


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> just to make sure
> 
> ACX cooling blows the heat inside the case to make the card cool right ?!!


Yeap .


----------



## Slaughtahouse

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3eqdr/


----------



## Shultzy

Joining the club!!!















GPU-z Valitdation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ksvud/


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Yeap .


then i'm gonna need to open the case to keep everything else cool as they should

my case : CM Sniper storm


----------



## Jodiuh

Diggin all the pretty pics!


----------



## wsnnwa

Valley screenshot below. No BIOS mod yet, might do it when I have the time. 1176/3500


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> What price point do you guys think the Asus 4K monitor coming this month will be at? I have a Titan and bought a 780 SC ACX, but seeing the price drop on sold listings on eBay, I can't get back much on the Titan after eBay fees and Paypal, plus the unbearable wait of $500/month transfers. Only reason I'd sell is to go a cheaper, cooler SLI route. 2 780 SC ACX will be cooler, and will be a total price cheaper than Titan SLI. But with 3GB on 780 only, it may not be enough to drive 4K resolution.
> 
> Ugh. Decisions, decisions!


I just took a look at the news regarding Asus 4k Monitors that are coming out.
I honestly was excited as they are apparently also releasing a 39" model which is exactly the kind of size i want (37" - 42").

All was going well till i notced the grey to grey response times. 8ms ...the shadowing/ghosting is going to be horrible, like LCD screens from 4 or so years ago >.<
Pitty, that will really ruin the experiance.

owell it will likely be out of my immediate price range anyway. And tbh i expected to have to wait till mid 2014 before i could seriosly start looking for a 4khd Screen.

Still, nice ot know atleats 1 company is releasing smaller 4k screens, most are currently anouncing 55" and above, which is silly as the PPI is as low as current 1080p screens.


----------



## skyn3t

Yes finally







Validate complete.
RiG up and Running I sort out the problem with my hardware. I had a bit time last night and I was UP all night figuring out the issue. the big issue was my PSU, I found a little piece of wire unpeeled inside the psu don't know where it was exactly but it fell off when I opened the PSU. I did gave it a good close up look and sucked out all the dust and used the 3M Antistatic Electronic Equipment Cleaner ( once can LOL it may be too much but i did ) . Mobo is fine I had to reset the bios ( remove the battery and switch the jump CLRMOS ) weird huh!? it never happen to me before.

GPU 1 Validation
GPU 2 Validation


Shoebox coming up











Here is the graphic chart. I wish we had more GPU-Z validation and members but we still going


----------



## Regent Square

Happy for you man. Hope you get sometime with 780s now.


----------



## Bob422

ASUS Maximus IV Extreme and GTX 780 question

I have been running my Maximus IV Extreme (Rev B3) with BIOS version 1204 and an i7 2600K CPU perfectly for 2 years now. I started with a GTX 580, then about 9 months ago upgraded to two GTX 680 4GB cards in SLI. Now I have 2 GTX 780 cards on the way and was wondering what would be the best BIOS version to use? 1204 has been so rock solid for me that I hate to flash for no reason. But I have been hearing about the 780 cards having issues with older motherboards and generally a BIOS update is required. I have also seen people having issues using the most current BIOS (3603) with 2nd gen i7 processors on this motherboard.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

upgrade if you have issues...?


----------



## Nixtix

Dam this is one sexy card, I'm jealous of you guys >.> I wish the ACX card would come back into stock in Canada ....


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bob422*
> 
> ASUS Maximus IV Extreme and GTX 780 question
> 
> I have been running my Maximus IV Extreme (Rev B3) with BIOS version 1204 and an i7 2600K CPU perfectly for 2 years now. I started with a GTX 580, then about 9 months ago upgraded to two GTX 680 4GB cards in SLI. Now I have 2 GTX 780 cards on the way and was wondering what would be the best BIOS version to use? 1204 has been so rock solid for me that I hate to flash for no reason. But I have been hearing about the 780 cards having issues with older motherboards and generally a BIOS update is required. I have also seen people having issues using the most current BIOS (3603) with 2nd gen i7 processors on this motherboard.
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


If you are not having issues don't update, the 780's having issues with some boards is a video bios issue not a M/B issue


----------



## MerkageTurk

Welcome to all my siblings; how did AnandTech overclock this far?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results


----------



## Flisker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Joining the club!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-z Valitdation
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ksvud/


That picture... is beautiful







. I'm very jealous of your extremely clean case and tidy cables. I can never manage my cables well (then again I don't have a modular PSU so it's all shoved round the back of the case.


----------



## NitrousX

Fedex guy just dropped off my 780 SC ACX. Installed it into my rig and did a quick run of 3DMark11. Not bad.



Just for comparison, this is what I got with GTX 680 SLI


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Welcome to all my siblings; how did AnandTech overclock this far?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results


What? They increased the offset, 1202 is quite attainable. My OC is 1241/7100.

Just incase people didn't know Kepler BIOS Tweaker is compatible with GTX 780 : http://1pcent.com/files/nvidia/KeplerBiosTweaker_v125.zip


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker*
> 
> That picture... is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm very jealous of your extremely clean case and tidy cables. I can never manage my cables well (then again I don't have a modular PSU so it's all shoved round the back of the case.


Thanks, and trust me when I say that the cable management didn't happen overnight. Sleeving all the wires individually takes forever and the caselabs cases have tons of room in the back for cable management.







I still have the molex cables and sata power cables to custom sleeve. You can't see them coming out of the power supply because I hid them behind all the other ones. I'll get to them eventually







.


----------



## Shultzy

Double post sorry


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Welcome to all my siblings; how did AnandTech overclock this far?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results
> 
> 
> 
> What? They increased the offset, 1202 is quite attainable. My OC is 1241/7100.
> 
> Just incase people didn't know Kepler BIOS Tweaker is compatible with GTX 780 : http://1pcent.com/files/nvidia/KeplerBiosTweaker_v125.zip
Click to expand...

Is it true it won't adjust the Power Target effectively enough to prevent throttling? If so, is KBT only good for adjusting the stock clocks you'd like and that's it? Any other benefits to using it? Never tried it before, so, wondering if it's worth looking in to.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is it true it won't adjust the Power Target effectively enough to prevent throttling? If so, is KBT only good for adjusting the stock clocks you'd like and that's it? Any other benefits to using it? Never tried it before, so, wondering if it's worth looking in to.


Power target can be adjusted, I opened the modded BIOS from TI which is set at 115% power target. I never experienced throttling on the stock BIOS and only tried the modded BIOS because I was unusually limited to 1.187v even though others on stock nVidia BIOS were able to reach 1.212v


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I was unusually limited to 1.187v even though others on stock nVidia BIOS were able to reach 1.212v


Im also experiencing that problem right now


----------



## SolarNova

Any of you got any word on the release date for the 760 ti ?

Im building a rig for a family members Birthday and i need to start ordering parts soon.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Welcome to all my siblings; how did AnandTech overclock this far?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9adx7/

Some GTX780s just clock that high. I can bench at like 1260~


----------



## NitrousX

I am pretty happy with the ACX cooler. My card idles at around 25-27c and has not exceeded 63c yet while in game. Pretty impressive cooler.


----------



## Beatwolf

Maybe some kind knowledgeable soul could provide a brief overclocking guide for the OP? Or is it completely the same as on the 6 series? I for one am still quite confused by all the terms.

Also should I post a pic of the card in the rig or is the gpu-z validation enough?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> What? They increased the offset, 1202 is quite attainable. My OC is 1241/7100.
> 
> Just incase people didn't know Kepler BIOS Tweaker is compatible with GTX 780 : http://1pcent.com/files/nvidia/KeplerBiosTweaker_v125.zip


But theirs is game stable. My card does 1254 in valley, but I'm not 100% game stable at 1215, much less 1228.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is it true it won't adjust the Power Target effectively enough to prevent throttling? If so, is KBT only good for adjusting the stock clocks you'd like and that's it? Any other benefits to using it? Never tried it before, so, wondering if it's worth looking in to.
> 
> 
> 
> Power target can be adjusted, I opened the modded BIOS from TI which is set at 115% power target. I never experienced throttling on the stock BIOS and only tried the modded BIOS because I was unusually limited to 1.187v even though others on stock nVidia BIOS were able to reach 1.212v
Click to expand...

But I remember reading a post here not too long ago from...I believe Majin SSJ Eric, that said, like I thought was the case, simply raising the Power Target with KBT won't get rid of throttling and that it takes more complicated measures to eliminate it, hence the popularity of the Naennon BIOS for Titans.

Because if all it took was a simple raising of the Power Target, everyone could do it and wouldn't have needed Naennon's. I don't know, just trying to remember what I heard. But I believe you and everything. I'm just saying that I think I also heard that raising the Power Target won't completely eliminate throttling. You said you didn't get throttle to begin with, so maybe raising the PT to 115% really didn't change anything.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Maybe some kind knowledgeable soul could provide a brief overclocking guide for the OP? Or is it completely the same as on the 6 series? I for one am still quite confused by all the terms.
> 
> Also should I post a pic of the card in the rig or is the gpu-z validation enough?


Post a pic to shows off your card,but validation to join the club....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> But theirs is game stable. My card does 1254 in valley, but I'm not 100% game stable at 1215, much less 1228.


Its the same for me,i can bench at 1254 but only stable in games at 1202/1228 depending on the game....


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> But theirs is game stable. My card does 1254 in valley, but I'm not 100% game stable at 1215, much less 1228.


Conspiracy! Cherry Picked card!

WiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiU OCN detectives GO~!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> But theirs is game stable. My card does 1254 in valley, but I'm not 100% game stable at 1215, much less 1228.


Game stable at 1241







Although I can't bench higher than 1241.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

My last GTX 780 came in and got my waterblocks installed on them.






That said, the last 780 had TIM that was really, really badly applied. I started wiping it up before I took this picture.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My last GTX 780 came in and got my waterblocks installed on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the last 780 had TIM that was really, really badly applied. I started wiping it up before I took this picture.










Beautiful rig, love white sleeving.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rig, love white sleeving.


I need to redo the 24pin and the 2 pci-e for the third 780 because I swapped for a larger PSU.

All three cards @ Heaven OC'd draw about 920W on my system or 1040W at the wall.


----------



## Rei86

oh, what PSU did you end up going with?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> oh, what PSU did you end up going with?


My P-1000 can't take more than 1020W at the wall. any more and it just dies.
I ended up with the Seasonic X-1250W, I ended up removing the grill on the PSU so the fan spins freely. Since it's vertical, fan facing outwards, towards the case fan filter, I didn't see the issue. The grill was causing all of the noise.

I'll admit it. I'm a seasonic fanboy.


----------



## MerkageTurk

With evga precision I over clocked the core +200 and than memory + 1000 same as anandtech however desktop went artifact and display driver crashed after a minute. Would this might of damaged my GPU gtx 780????


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> oh, what PSU did you end up going with?


This is what I did to the PSU


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> With evga precision I over clocked the core +200 and than memory + 1000 same as anandtech however desktop went artifact and display driver crashed after a minute. Would this might of damaged my GPU gtx 780????


No it just means your not stable. Reduce your memory or core clock and try again to find something stable. be sure yo also watch for artifacts Use benchmarks and some modern games to test stability. Just because their sample reached those clocks doesn't mean yours will. Every card is different. I can bench mine at 1254 but in game like metro and battlefield i can only run like 1228, 1215 or maybe less. I'm not really sure yet as just got the card. I need to do more testing to be sure.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Maybe some kind knowledgeable soul could provide a brief overclocking guide for the OP? Or is it completely the same as on the 6 series? I for one am still quite confused by all the terms.
> 
> Also should I post a pic of the card in the rig or is the gpu-z validation enough?


I too would like a guide.

Overclocking seems very easy, but having stable games and benches is the tough part









This is how I do it. If anyone wants to teach me a better way please share. I don't want to increase voltages, so this is stock bios and stock voltages.


Use EVGA Precision
"unlink" the Power and Temp Targets
slide Power all the way to 106%
slide the Temp Target to what you wish (I put it at 91C so I get higher clocks)
then start increasing the GPU OFFSET bit by bit (ie. 15-20Mhz at a time) and test to see how stable it is in games and benches
Use the performance chart to see how high it clocks during games or whether it throttles when playing/benching

I have a few questions:

1. Why is it stable in some games but not in others?
2. It hasn't reached temp and power targets, why is it throttling? Is Nvidia doing something about it?
3. Why do Max Boost clocks seem to differ in each game, even when temp and power targets haven't been reached?
4. When settling on a final Core Offset, should I boil it down to the lowest common denominator (ie. if one game seems to be very picky on clocks and always crashes, but all my other programs run fine, should I set it to the lowest it can go?)

Thanks.

Sincerely,

780 noob


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> With evga precision I over clocked the core +200 and than memory + 1000 same as anandtech however desktop went artifact and display driver crashed after a minute. Would this might of damaged my GPU gtx 780????


The actual clock speed achieved for a given +_n_MHz varies depending on the individual card's preset clocks. Use absolute MHz, not +_n_MHz

Don't say core +200MHz, say core 1254MHz (or whatever it happens to be). Same goes for memory.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> This is what I did to the PSU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have a 900D... YOU...YOU....

Waiting on Amazon still, ordered mine back right when they went up on Amazon. I know George said they ordered last and would be last to get stock but this is ridiculous.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> With evga precision I over clocked the core +200 and than memory + 1000 same as anandtech however desktop went artifact and display driver crashed after a minute. Would this might of damaged my GPU gtx 780????


Yeah, I'm wondering the same thing.

And does repeated crashing in games when testing it for stability ruin the card, even if it's at stock voltages?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> You have a 900D... YOU...YOU....
> 
> Waiting on Amazon still, ordered mine back right when they went up on Amazon. I know George said they ordered last and would be last to get stock but this is ridiculous.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> You have a 900D... YOU...YOU....
> 
> Waiting on Amazon still, ordered mine back right when they went up on Amazon. I know George said they ordered last and would be last to get stock but this is ridiculous.


Yeah, the 780's have been part of my rebuild along with the 900D. I caved and went with newegg.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1393349/build-log-monolithos-water-cooled-900d-3960x-rive-tri-sli-780s


----------



## MerkageTurk

Basically what I did with evga precision if move the core slider to 200 and memory slider right up to 1000 display driver crashed. After reverting to default I was so scared I tested the card which was okay for all my games but bf3 coop crashed once after couple of hours but the multiplayer did not crash. Did I ruin the card or its all good to go and should I RMA


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Basically what I did with evga precision if move the core slider to 200 and memory slider right up to 1000 display driver crashed. After reverting to default I was so scared I tested the card which was okay for all my games but bf3 coop crashed once after couple of hours but the multiplayer did not crash. Did I ruin the card or its all good to go and should I RMA


Nothing happened, you're fine.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thank you!"!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Basically what I did with evga precision if move the core slider to 200 and memory slider right up to 1000 display driver crashed. After reverting to default I was so scared I tested the card which was okay for all my games but bf3 coop crashed once after couple of hours but the multiplayer did not crash. Did I ruin the card or its all good to go and should I RMA


The card is fine, but without knowing what the actual MHz it was running at was, we can't tell you if it crashed because you tried to run it at 1300MHz core or what.

As I said before, +numbers have no meaning. On my ACX bios I could use +30 (or around there) to get 1189MHz, on my modded BIOS I have to use +288 to get to 1189MHz, because the base clock is so much lower on the modded BIOS.

So if you could start slowly, say +26 core at a time and then tell us what actual MHz that yields at load, we could give better answers.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks + rep do I use gpuz


----------



## MerkageTurk

I was scared how I moved the slider of the memory till the end


----------



## Rei86

That's a huge jump in core also without testing also...

Should keep your core jump to 5~10~20ish increments. Lower as you get higher.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm getting there







but sadly I'm running my CPU at stock clock' and cooler. but at least GPU's doing good did not OC the memory yet.

Fire Strike 13220

PT: 106%
TT: 94
GCO: 104 = does 1215 MHz @ +38 1.2v but on Fire Strike GCO: 104 does 1159MHz @ +38 1.2v
MCO : stock


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks + rep do I use gpuz


That's one way. Click the blue question mark on the right hand side to start the render test and that will cause the clocks to go to their load state. Then change to the sensor tab and look at GPU Core Clock and GPU Memory Clock.

Max you will ever probably get on Core is 1254MHz, and max on memory is probably 1800MHz. That would be a truly rare card though, more realistic numbers on stock BIOS that could possibly be stable are 1202MHz and 1700MHz. Maybe higher, maybe lower.

Don't adjust clocks while the render test is running. Close the render test, adjust clocks, apply, then start the render test again, and look at the sensor tab again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> That's a huge jump in core also without testing also...
> Should keep your core jump to 5~10~20ish increments. Lower as you get higher.


Core increments in steps of 13MHz. If you are in-between increments it will round up or down. Memory sort of does its own thing, I've seen it go from as small as 2MHz to as large a jump as 20MHz.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I was scared how I moved the slider of the memory till the end


Yeah they probably did +1000mhz on the effective memory clock, not the offset. Which would mean +500mhz on the slider in Precision.

Even +500 on the memory slider is a lot though, so no wonder you weren't stable and getting crashes







But don't worry, crashes will not hurt the card in any way, just restart the computer if you have to and try again. Start much lower than that when testing stability. You won't be stable at anywhere near the max value of the sliders, that's for sure


----------



## i7monkey

1. What's a good stable core to hit when running a stock bios and stock voltages (so no manual overvolting enabled).

2. My temp target is 91. My temps are usually in the mid 80s (auto fan), so I don't get temp throttling. Will I somehow get better performance if I move the temp target to it's max?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 1. What's a good Core to hit when running a Stock Bios and Stock Voltages (so no manual overvolting enabled).
> 
> 2. My temp target is 91. My temps are usually in the mid 80s (auto fan), so I don't get temp throttling. Will I somehow get better performance if I move the temp target to it's max?


1. As above: Realistic numbers on stock BIOS that could possibly be stable are 1202MHz core and 1700MHz memory. Maybe higher, maybe lower. And when I say 1700Mhz, some things will report 1700MHz, others 3400MHz, and yet others 6800MHz. I'm not really up on the technicalities, I think it is base clock, double data rate clock, and then effective clock, but I could be way off.









2: Doubtful if you aren't hitting 91° and aren't throttling.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Conspiracy! Cherry Picked card!
> 
> WiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiU OCN detectives GO~!


I suppose it's just coincidence that Anand ended up with a card with better game stable clocks than the highest ranked 780 on valley


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That's one way. Click the blue question mark on the right hand side to start the render test and that will cause the clocks to go to their load state. Then change to the sensor tab and look at GPU Core Clock and GPU Memory Clock.
> 
> Max you will ever probably get on Core is 1254MHz, and max on memory is probably 1800MHz. That would be a truly rare card though, more realistic numbers on stock BIOS that could possibly be stable are 1202MHz and 1700MHz. Maybe higher, maybe lower.
> 
> Don't adjust clocks while the render test is running. Close the render test, adjust clocks, apply, then start the render test again, and look at the sensor tab again.
> Core increments in steps of 13MHz. If you are in-between increments it will round up or down. Memory sort of does its own thing, I've seen it go from as small as 2MHz to as large a jump as 20MHz.


+13 offset is the magic number? I've just gone off and did it by around 10~50 offset.

The more you know.


----------



## dph314

Looks like I've been sitting on a semi-golden card this whole time. Finally got around to testing the other one, after switching them around, and it looks like it's stable in Valley at 1215mhz so far, on the stock BIOS and with no throttling at all. Going to keep going with the core now and then start on the memory. Maybe even swing by the Valley thread and knock a few Titan owners down a spot









Damn, this always happens to me when I go SLI. I guess I can't really complain, since one good card is better than none. But yeah, every time I get a great card for SLI, I get one that's average at best to bring it down. I'm not lucky enough to get 2 exceptional cards I suppose. How great would SLI be at 1215mhz/7000mhz? I'll never know unfortunately. Ah well, it's not like it would make much of a difference gaming anyways. I just overclock for fun, and whatever little extra performance there may be. Still...would've been a fun pair to have though.


----------



## skyn3t

dang with +100MHz i increase my Fire Strike Score +199 point's

Fire Strike 13419
2 Bench



PT :106%
TT :94
GCO :104 = 1215 MHz @ 1.2v
MCO :+100 MHz

My first bench with Fire Strike was so buggy compared with the second one. if you looks the settings and numbers you will see what I'm talk about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but sadly I'm running my CPU at stock clock' and cooler. but at least GPU's doing good did not OC the memory yet.
> 
> Fire Strike 13220
> 
> PT: 106%
> TT: 94
> GCO: 104 = does 1215 MHz @ +38 1.2v but on Fire Strike GCO: 104 does 1159MHz @ +38 1.2v
> MCO : stock


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Looks like I've been sitting on a semi-golden card this whole time. Finally got around to testing the other one, after switching them around, and it looks like it's stable in Valley at 1215mhz so far, on the stock BIOS and with no throttling at all. Going to keep going with the core now and then start on the memory. Maybe even swing by the Valley thread and knock a few Titan owners down a spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this always happens to me when I go SLI. I guess I can't really complain, since one good card is better than none. But yeah, every time I get a great card for SLI, I get one that's average at best to bring it down. I'm not lucky enough to get 2 exceptional cards I suppose. How great would SLI be at 1215mhz/7000mhz? I'll never know unfortunately. Ah well, it's not like it would make much of a difference gaming anyways. I just overclock for fun, and whatever little extra performance there may be. Still...would've been a fun pair to have though.


what mod bios you have been using and how it is compared with stock bios?


----------



## Stay Puft

Im up to 337 and 338 in the queue


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang with +100MHz i increase my Fire Strike Score +199 point's
> 
> Fire Strike 13419
> 2 Bench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT :106%
> TT :94
> GCO :104 = 1215 MHz @ 1.2v
> MCO :+100 MHz
> 
> My first bench with Fire Strike was so buggy compared with the second one. if you looks the settings and numbers you will see what I'm talk about.


What is your CPU clocked at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Im up to 337 and 338 in the queue


Don't give up!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang with +100MHz i increase my Fire Strike Score +199 point's
> 
> Fire Strike 13419
> 2 Bench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT :106%
> TT :94
> GCO :104 = 1215 MHz @ 1.2v
> MCO :+100 MHz
> 
> My first bench with Fire Strike was so buggy compared with the second one. if you looks the settings and numbers you will see what I'm talk about.


The more 780's I get, the lower quality they come








ASIC: 75% 69% and 65%

That last one is causing me to bump down the over boost to +60 offset. for a 1137, 1150, 1163 core clocks. My best GTX 780 could hit 1228 if it were just by itself. Oh well.

Here's some Benchies of 3 Way SLI with those core clocks and a +400mhz on memory.

3DMark Normal


3DMark Extreme


Heaven 1080p maxed windowed.


Valley 1080p maxed windowed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What is your CPU clocked at?
> 
> I'm running at stock ATM cuz I'm on stock cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but tomorrow I will going to drop my 3570k under water. since I'm re-build my hole RiG I will keep running it on shoe box


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> +13 offset is the magic number? I've just gone off and did it by around 10~50 offset.
> 
> The more you know.


+13 is the increment on the chip. you start with +13 next number will be +27 and so on....this is how the clock offset increase.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here's my best firestrike so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/508080 11586 graphics score on 1x 780 SC ACX.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what mod bios you have been using and how it is compared with stock bios?


Well this 1215mhz run was stock. It was the _other_ card I had on top at first that I flashed, to the TechInferno BIOS. It didn't help me whatsoever. But since I tried it on my other card, I've seen multiple people get great results. So I'm going to try it again, on this card. Then if it takes this time, I'll just have one really good clocker for when I don't need/want SLI.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Here's my best firestrike so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/508080 11586 graphics score on 1x 780 SC ACX.


what is your settings I think you still can get a higher score.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Anyone see this over at Evga.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772
Quote:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Firmware Update v80.10.37 - Updated 5/31/13
> 
> Q. What are the changes in this new firmware?
> 
> •Updated motherboard compatibility
> 
> Q. Do I need to reapply this update every time I update a driver or reinstall the O.S.?
> A. This update is attached to the card, no matter where it goes. If you update the driver, the EVGA firmware update is still applied.
> 
> Q. How can I tell what version I firmware I currently have?
> A. There are multiple ways to do this, one way is to right click on desktop and go to NVIDIA control panel. Click on Help, then System Information. Scroll to the bottom of the Details window and it will show your "Video BIOS version". It will be listed as EXAMPLE: 80.10.36.00.80. The numbers in bold identify the version number.
> 
> Q. I just bought my card, will it have this updated firmware?
> A. Chances are yes, as new firmware is release, new products shipping from EVGA will also have this firmware version applied.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What is your CPU clocked at?
> 
> I'm running at stock ATM cuz I'm on stock cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but tomorrow I will going to drop my 3570k under water. since I'm re-build my hole RiG I will keep running it on shoe box
> 
> 
> 
> yeah just wondering because your physic score is really low, like AMD FX series slow.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> +13 is the increment on the chip. you start with +13 next number will be +27 and so on....this is how the clock offset increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alrighty
Click to expand...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what is your settings I think you still can get a higher score.


That's 1241 core & 6400 memory as said in the link







. I'm still tweaking around, but I'm quite satisfied with the scores this card's pulling so far. I've benched at 6780mem as well stable in Valley, haven't tried 3dmark yet since I only started messing with that today. Spending most of my time nailing down game-stable clocks since those are what I actually get to play with







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Alrighty











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's 1241 core & 6400 memory as said in the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still tweaking around, but I'm quite satisfied with the scores this card's pulling so far. I've benched at 6780mem as well stable in Valley, haven't tried 3dmark yet since I only started messing with that today. Spending most of my time nailing down game-stable clocks since those are what I actually get to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's a good clock / memory GPU. my first card has the same clock as yours.


----------



## Killa Cam

dammit! i thought it would be here today, but ill have to wait til monday


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Haha I can play with the big boys now. For now at least.

Oh look, that's me at at #10 on 3DMark's hall of fame.


----------



## Killa Cam

^ congrats


----------



## dph314

I'll have to give it a shot as well. Crashed in Valley on the stock BIOS at 1241mhz, but I tried the modded BIOS again and just passed now







Going to see if I can hit 1254mhz, having my doubts though. Then I'll see what it can do in 3dMark11.


----------



## CBZ323

Is the firmware update necessary? does it add anything relevant other than mobo compatibility?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Haha I can play with the big boys now. For now at least.
> 
> Oh look, that's me at at #10 on 3DMark's hall of fame.


Showoff


----------



## burmjohn

Picked up the evga acx version on launch day from newegg. What kind of 3dmark score should I shoot for to make sure everything's working right? CPU is a 2600k at 4.6

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dph314

Well, it looks like the memory isn't the best on this card either. And the modded BIOS did go better with this card, but only gave me one step, from 1228mhz to 1241mhz. So in the end, I passed Valley at 1241mhz/6500mhz, but 1241/6600 crashed. Pretty good card to sit on top in a SLI setup for sure though. I'm pleased


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You guys are pulling some amazing scores! Keep it up!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Haha I can play with the big boys now. For now at least.
> 
> Oh look, that's me at at #10 on 3DMark's hall of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Show off









You're about 8k points off Kingpin, but it really goes to show how extreme you gotta be to gain that extra 8k in points.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burmjohn*
> 
> Picked up the evga acx version on launch day from newegg. What kind of 3dmark score should I shoot for to make sure everything's working right? CPU is a 2600k at 4.6
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Run it and post a result for starters


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys are pulling some amazing scores! Keep it up!


you right Sr.
We are having a lot fun here. I may going to squeeze a bit more of my 780's when my Hydro's arrive just pulled the trigger now







. after dealing with dead mobo than come out was my psu and in the end was a peace of unpeeled wire inside my PSU shorting everything. Thank God every peace of hardware is fine. now let's hit the highest score.

PS: dang Intel stock cooling fan 5uck$ as hell LOL.

just now.
PT :106%
TT :94
GCO :104 = 1215 MHz @ 1.2v
MCO :+150 MHz
13492


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You guys are pulling some amazing scores! Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you right Sr.
> We are having a lot fun here. I may going to squeeze a bit more of my 780's when my Hydro's arrive just pulled the trigger now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . after dealing with dead mobo than come out was my psu and in the end was a peace of unpeeled wire inside my PSU shorting everything. Thank God every peace of hardware is fine. now let's hit the highest score.
> 
> PS: dang Intel stock cooling fan 5uck$ as hell LOL.
> 
> just now.
> PT :106%
> TT :94
> GCO :104 = 1215 MHz @ 1.2v
> MCO :+150 MHz
> 13492
Click to expand...

You should try the modded BIOS. It'll bump you up to at least 1228mhz core for sure.

Is your memory as bad as mine is? Only +150? That's what one of my cards is stuck at, the other is +250


----------



## BillOhio

How loud are these things when they're being stressed? Sharing a small apartment with a GF, I think that noise level would be my biggest incentive to upgrade from a fairly loud 570 sli, aside from the fact that these things look pretty cool.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How loud are these things when they're being stressed? Sharing a small apartment with a GF, I think that noise level would be my biggest incentive to upgrade from a fairly loud 570 sli, aside from the fact that these things look pretty cool.


Quiet. The SC ACX card is VERY quiet even strongly OC'd during gaming for me







.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How loud are these things when they're being stressed? Sharing a small apartment with a GF, I think that noise level would be my biggest incentive to upgrade from a fairly loud 570 sli, aside from the fact that these things look pretty cool.


Skip the reference cooler and pick up the Gigabyte WF3, MSI TF, Asus DCU, or the EVGA ACX cooler if you need noise control.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quiet. The SC ACX card is VERY quiet even strongly OC'd during gaming for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks. I think that's the card I'd want as it's hard to imagine ever needing 780 sli on a single monitor, even at 1440.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still don't get where this idea that the reference cooler is somehow loud. Have you ACX users actually ever heard the reference cooler? My Titans were virtually silent when I tested them before removing the stock HSF and installing the water blocks. Sure the ACX may be quieter but its not like the reference cooler is loud or anything...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Thanks. I think that's the card I'd want as it's hard to imagine ever needing 780 sli on a single monitor, even at 1440.


Jaggies ain't gonna smooth themselves now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sure the ACX may be quieter but its not like the reference cooler is loud or anything...


My 3dB!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still don't get where this idea that the reference cooler is somehow loud. Have you ACX users actually ever heard the reference cooler? My Titans were virtually silent when I tested them before removing the stock HSF and installing the water blocks. Sure the ACX may be quieter but its not like the reference cooler is loud or anything...


I dunno I just pick up on noise. I'm not Superman or anything but the reference coolers are not quiet at all. I guess if all you do bench cards for life you'll see which ones are quieter in comparison to others but in my short ownership of cards they are loud.

I mean compared to say a GTX 680 reference, GTX 680 Classified they are silent. However its not the definition of silent.

I'm sure knowing myself also, once I get my hands on the GTX 780 SC ACX I'll call out on it being loud too.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Jaggies ain't gonna smooth themselves now.


why not?


----------



## gl0ry

Seems like the past 4 video cards I've owned have all had pretty mediocre core overclocks but insane memory clocks.

Both of my 780s can only clock around 1100~1150 max. 1150 being on the unstable side of things @ 1.21v

But one can do 7400 memory and the other can do 6900...


----------



## Razor 116

If your card is reaching 1.212v and not throttling there is no reason to flash the modded BIOS unless you don't want boost. Also you aren't limited to the TI BIOS, Kepler BIOS Tweaker works with GTX 780 BIOS.

I've created my own BIOS with my OC clocks and 1.212v, the voltage I was not able to reach on the stock BIOS.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> If your card is reaching 1.212v and not throttling there is no reason to flash the modded BIOS unless you don't want boost. Also you aren't limited to the TI BIOS, Kepler BIOS Tweaker works with GTX 780 BIOS.
> 
> I've created my own BIOS with my OC clocks and 1.212v, the voltage I was not able to reach on the stock BIOS.


When using Kepler Tweaker though whenever your card goes into P0 it stays locked at 1.212v or whatever voltage you set for that power state. The Ti Bios & Stock bios both are dynamic in that regard. You can't access the voltage table max voltage settings with KBT.


----------



## wanako

Just grabbed a EVGA 780 SC. Will be coming in next week.


----------



## gl0ry

Also people can say whatever they want, but the reference cooler is the best looking card I've ever owned. Had debated if I wanted to get waterblocks, but I can't get over how much I like the look of it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Were you able to reflash the BIOS that GPU-Z 0.6.6 backed up


yeah used gpuz 0.7.0 no issue.

odd right the latest one doesnt allow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah the reference card looks astonishing. Only one better looking is the 690 IMO...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Also people can say whatever they want, but the reference cooler is the best looking card I've ever owned. Had debated if I wanted to get waterblocks, but I can't get over how much I like the look of it.


its a darn good looking cooler...but it sure as heck isn't going to compare to the aftermarket when it comes to sheer performance.

Probably one of the reason why I purchased and wanted a 690 and Titan was for the reference design.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bob422*
> 
> ASUS Maximus IV Extreme and GTX 780 question
> 
> I have been running my Maximus IV Extreme (Rev B3) with BIOS version 1204 and an i7 2600K CPU perfectly for 2 years now. I started with a GTX 580, then about 9 months ago upgraded to two GTX 680 4GB cards in SLI. Now I have 2 GTX 780 cards on the way and was wondering what would be the best BIOS version to use? 1204 has been so rock solid for me that I hate to flash for no reason. But I have been hearing about the 780 cards having issues with older motherboards and generally a BIOS update is required. I have also seen people having issues using the most current BIOS (3603) with 2nd gen i7 processors on this motherboard.
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Im not sli yet but no problems here with a single GTX 780


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Currently running at 1202 core +38mv @ 1.2v Game stable, +150 mem cant go any higher,does overclocking the card using evga precision with the +38mv voids the cards warranty in anyway....?


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Haha I can play with the big boys now. For now at least.
> 
> Oh look, that's me at at #10 on 3DMark's hall of fame.


Seeing you up there with all those Titans makes me feel all warm inside







. Nice.


----------



## Brianmz

So guys, general consensus is the same as Titan regarding liquid cooling, right? Looks and silence.

I bought 2 GTX 780 ACX, but I'm bored of my build and tempted to put water blocks on them lol.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How loud are these things when they're being stressed? Sharing a small apartment with a GF, I think that noise level would be my biggest incentive to upgrade from a fairly loud 570 sli, aside from the fact that these things look pretty cool.


The ACX is more quiet than my Twin Frozr IV and better temps to boot. I can't even hear it over my NF-F12's under load/gaming.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> The ACX is more quiet than my Twin Frozr IV and better temps to boot. I can't even hear it over my NF-F12's under load/gaming.


Just out of curiosity, which TF4 model did you have? 670 or 680 Lightning?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> So guys, general consensus is the same as Titan regarding liquid cooling, right? Looks and silence.
> 
> I bought 2 GTX 780 ACX, but I'm bored of my build and tempted to put water blocks on them lol.


Well, the only issue I have with GPU water cooling is that it isn't necessarily going to give you better overclocks. Not to mention GPUs get outdated every 1 - 1 1/2 years. The extra investment into the waterblocks (which aren't reusable)seems really poor.

It lowers temps and noise levels. I guess that's enough for some people. I was considering it as well, but the reference coolers just looks too good to me. Yeah they won't beat aftermarket coolers or water cooling, but part of building is trying to satisfy your appetite for good looking setups. The majority of cards I've owned were all aftermarket, but they don't really guarantee any better overclocks either.

For things such as CPU cooling, unlimited voltage and temps kind of make sense to water cool them because the better your temps the more volts you can pump in for higher OC... but in terms of GPU we're only limited to 1.21v on these cards. So no matter how cool they are, you can't get any better clocks for the most part.


----------



## zpaf

Palit GTX780 stock bios.


----------



## Xyrrath

Best result stable for me

EVGA GTX 780 reference cooler (non clocked)

1150mhz GPU / 3602mhz Memory


----------



## dph314

Awesome card zpaf! You need to flash to the modded BIOS. I'd love to see what it could do if that's how good it is on the stock one.

And I went from 680 Lightning SLI, to Titan SLI, to 780 SLI. Used all 3 coolers in a row, one after the other. The ACX is _definitely_ the quietest of the 3. The reference on my Titans was quiet, almost damn near silent, until the fan speed got up to around 70%. Up from there it was anything _but_ quiet. And it wasn't even that great, by comparison. I mean...at the time I thought it was, keeping this huge GK110 in the mid 70C's. But now, with the ACX cooler, I can keep this chip at 54C during Valley/Heaven runs, and 100% fan speed sounds like 70-75% on the reference.

I know, one is reference, one isn't. One's a blower that doesn't dump heat into the case, one does. One is cooling a chip that has a few less cores, etc. But all in all, even though I like the looks of the reference cooler the most, ACX is a bit quieter and MUCH better at cooling.

With that said....I'm still jealous of every watercooler out there







Someday I'll have the time.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Awesome card zpaf! You need to flash to the modded BIOS. I'd love to see what it could do if that's how good it is on the stock one.


Maybe with a mod bios and waterblock can play with these clocks.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks! Now if only I could find the ACX in stock!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Maybe with a mod bios and waterblock can play with these clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't mean to get your hopes down but I highly doubt it. That render test is cup cakes compared to other things. Just did 1345 for a few seconds ago. If I tried that in Valley or a game I'd probably get a hard lock.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Don't mean to get your hopes down but I highly doubt it. That render test is cup cakes compared to other things. Just did 1345 for a few seconds ago. If I tried that in Valley or a game I'd probably get a hard lock.


I post this screenshot just for fun.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> I post this screenshot just for fun.


No prob, if you were serious I would just hate to see you purchase a water block under those presumptions.


----------



## wsnnwa

For the sake of my life, I cannot find this modded bios. Would someone mind shooting me a PM that contains the information. I apologize for being such a noob.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> For the sake of my life, I cannot find this modded bios. Would someone mind shooting me a PM that contains the information. I apologize for being such a noob.


http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html


----------



## MerkageTurk

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1938861

Get free 3D Mark and Primal Carnage for 660+

Btw where do i find the latest bioses for my gtx 780


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html


Thank you my friend.


----------



## furyn9

Hi guys , I wonder if the gtx 680 high flow bracket it'll fit in the 780 , anyone's confirmed this , thanks


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Syan48306 View Post
> 
> Haha I can play with the big boys now. For now at least.
> 
> Oh look, that's me at at #10 on 3DMark's hall of fame. biggrin.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Seeing you up there with all those Titans makes me feel all warm inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice.


The best part is I'm not even pushing the GTX 780 really hard. Yeah I'm on water but I'm doing something like 1202, 1176, 1150 at 1.20v, 1.20v, and 1.187v. My second and third GTX 780 has an ASIC of 69% and 65% so it's dragging down the first 780 which has is 75%. That's also why the last card refuses to boost up to 1.2v.

That said, I'm really happy about the performance of my 3 baby titans


----------



## 113802

After actually playing with my card I can only get 1025Mhz on the core with +248Mhz on Memory folding/gaming stable









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/24ucx/


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1938861
> 
> Get free 3D Mark and Primal Carnage for 660+
> 
> Btw where do i find the latest bioses for my gtx 780


This, I wonder as well!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> After actually playing with my card I can only get 1025Mhz on the core with +248Mhz on Memory folding/gaming stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/24ucx/


fill the form belo my sig onr in the front page link.

PS: don't be mad just play nice with her and she will give you back


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi guys , I wonder if the gtx 680 high flow bracket it'll fit in the 780 , anyone's confirmed this , thanks


Yes. Jacob has confirmed this on the EVGA forums. On the stock cooler I imagine it would be of some help, not so much on the ACX cooler.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Btw where do i find the latest bioses for my gtx 780


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> This, I wonder as well!


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772


----------



## skyn3t

I was digging now with my free time and i found this it may be good for us, but it still in phase one
Quote:


> Nvidia GTX 780 VBIOS
> - Version 80.10.36.00.01
> (Nvidia)
> - disabled boost 2.0
> - 3d voltage adjustable
> - Default power target 340W
> - Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> | Modified by - svl7
> 
> GTX 780 EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX v80.10.36.00.80 Vbios
> MD5 sums
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' - 9FE763F778DAEF629E4B54F9C6F6E466
> *Link removed by owners request*
> Yes, and I will provide a separate ACX mod, probably sometime tomorrow, based on the new vbios.
> The current mod will work as it is the same board, but the fan might act a bit weird, or just run faster than it does with the ACX vbios.


this will be up today.
hope


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey guys, I have my 3 cards in and on the tech bench. Submitted my form with GPU-Z validation. Add me please!


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was digging now with my free time and i found this it may be good for us, but it still in phase one
> 
> this will be up today.
> hope


What about a bios that will allow more than 1.212v, like 1.25 or 1.3V. Cause it is kinda useless to upgrade to this bios at it only gives a bit more.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> What about a bios that will allow more than 1.212v, like 1.25 or 1.3V. Cause it is kinda useless to upgrade to this bios at it only gives a bit more.


A bit more +1 can make you the First







like i said it is in phase one. This guys will be making a update today. let's see how it goes. I did not flashed any vbios yet , I'm reading as much as a could to post it in the front page and link all the good for us. if you guys find anything to help our thread just PM or link it here.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I bit +1 is can make you the First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said it is in phase one. *This guys will be making a update today*. let's see how it goes. I did not flashed any vbios yet , I'm reading as much as a could to post it in the front page and link all the good for us. if you guys find anything to help our thread just PM or link it here.


Good one. I am confused though. This update brings more voltage to play around with or just a support for acx cooler bios?

@PS" We need a good 1.25V control, just image what the card will do(unless you dudes become unstable which is the case for the majority lol)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was digging now with my free time and i found this it may be good for us, but it still in phase one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 VBIOS
> - Version 80.10.36.00.01
> (Nvidia)
> - disabled boost 2.0
> - 3d voltage adjustable
> - Default power target 340W
> - Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> | Modified by - svl7
> MD5 sums
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' - 9FE763F778DAEF629E4B54F9C6F6E466
> 
> Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I will provide a separate ACX mod, probably sometime tomorrow, based on the new vbios.
> The current mod will work as it is the same board, but the fan might act a bit weird, or just run faster than it does with the ACX vbios.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's the modded BIOS that I and a few others have tried. Seems to have mixed results, but almost always helps at least a little. I think the people that see a big difference are the ones that aren't getting 1.2v to begin with. Like I've seen some say they only get 1.187v, so flashing to 1.212v gives them a decent boost. I got 1.2v on the stock BIOS, so with this one I only gained another 13mhz step. But I still like it, and it works great. I suggest everyone give it a try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was digging now with my free time and i found this it may be good for us, but it still in phase one
> 
> this will be up today.
> hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about a bios that will allow more than 1.212v, like 1.25 or 1.3V. Cause it is kinda useless to upgrade to this bios at it only gives a bit more.
Click to expand...

The 1.212v limit is a hardware limitation, and no BIOS will ever give more voltage than that. The soldering iron is what you're looking for


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yep, that's the modded BIOS that I and a few others have tried. Seems to have mixed results, but almost always helps at least a little. I think the people that see a big difference are the ones that aren't getting 1.2v to begin with. Like I've seen some say they only get 1.187v, so flashing to 1.212v gives them a decent boost. I got 1.2v on the stock BIOS, so with this one I only gained another 13mhz step. But I still like it, and it works great. I suggest everyone give it a try.
> The 1.212v limit is a hardware limitation, and no BIOS will ever give more voltage than that. The soldering iron is what you're looking for


How to take it out, plus can I manually add some more stream processors to the gpu?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> When using Kepler Tweaker though whenever your card goes into P0 it stays locked at 1.212v or whatever voltage you set for that power state. The Ti Bios & Stock bios both are dynamic in that regard. You can't access the voltage table max voltage settings with KBT.


Yes and no, for me any BIOS I flash does not let me reach 1.212v I'm limited to 1.187 even with +38. I set my default voltage at 1.187 so yes it does stay at that voltage all the time. When it goes into P0 the voltage jumps to 1.212v and stays there until it leaves P0.

Does anyone know what svl used to mod the BIOS?


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes and no, for me any BIOS I flash does not let me reach 1.212v I'm limited to 1.187 even with +38. I set my default voltage at 1.187 so yes it does stay at that voltage all the time. When it goes into P0 the voltage jumps to 1.212v and stays there until it leaves P0.
> 
> Does anyone know what svl used to mod the BIOS?


But how it will go further if you set it to 1.8?


----------



## Razor 116

@dph314 Could you upload your stock BIOS? I tried the EVGA SC BIOS and it still didb't allow me to reach 1.212v.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> @dph314 Could you upload your stock BIOS? I tried the EVGA SC BIOS and it still didb't allow me to reach 1.212v.


Yeah the stock one won't, only reaches 1.2v. The modded one posted on the last pages reaches 1.212v though.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah the stock one won't, only reaches 1.2v. The modded one posted on the last pages reaches 1.212v though.


I know, I can only reach 1.187v with my BIOS and can't reach 1.2v let alone 1.212v


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I know, I can only reach 1.187v with my BIOS and can't reach 1.2v let alone 1.212v


Unlock it via hardware. This is your card, if it goes to 1.8 then you cant do much.


----------



## MerkageTurk

how do i overclock my 780 like anandtech when i put 100 gpu clock offset i get core 1071 and when i put the slider to 100 on mem clock offset i get 3105


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Unlock it via hardware. This is your card, if it goes to 1.8 then you cant do much.


Wut?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi guys , I wonder if the gtx 680 high flow bracket it'll fit in the 780 , anyone's confirmed this , thanks


It will work. The 680 High Flow can fit on Titans too. If you are using the Titan (reference) air-cooler, make sure the High Flow has two screws you can fit on it (above the ports). If it is ACX, you can use either the High Flow without the screws or with the screws.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Wut?


There is a hardware piece of something you can take off.

Plus if you cant get over 1.8, it means it is your max voltage.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes and no, for me any BIOS I flash does not let me reach 1.212v I'm limited to 1.187 even with +38. I set my default voltage at 1.187 so yes it does stay at that voltage all the time. When it goes into P0 the voltage jumps to 1.212v and stays there until it leaves P0.
> 
> Does anyone know what svl used to mod the BIOS?


He doesn't use he KBT as you can't accomplish the same results with it. He most likely edits it manually via a hex editor of some sort. In regard to the P0 voltage, like I said it isn't dynamic. For instance Chrome puts your cards at P0, with the stock and ti bios's you won't be at max voltage though you are at P0. However editing the bios with KBT you will be stuck at max voltage when in P0 no matter the load. I don't know about you but I wouldn't want my voltages that high 24/7.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> There is a hardware piece of something you can take off.
> 
> Plus if you cant get over 1.8, it means it is your max voltage.


I don't think you understand, some GTX 780 are not able to go over 1.1870v(not a hardware limitation), I can get 1.212v if I mod the BIOS (Which I have done and am using) GTX 780 boards are limited to 1.212v. Some GTX 780 can reach 1.2v with their stock BIOS and some can't. Further modding the card is only necessary to reach voltages higher than 1.212v which is the boards maximum and the max allowed by nVidia.

I hope that has cleared up the confusion.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah the stock one won't, only reaches 1.2v. The modded one posted on the last pages reaches 1.212v though.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I can only reach 1.187v with my BIOS and can't reach 1.2v let alone 1.212v
Click to expand...

Ah, I see. Well I got 1.2v on my stock BIOS that came with the card, then since I couldn't back mine up when I was flashing it to the modded BIOS, because of an error, someone uploaded their stock BIOS for me. On both my BIOS, and the other guy's stock BIOS, I got 1.2v. So maybe it's the card itself that won't let you hit 1.2v, because I got it on 2 different stock BIOSs. I'm not on the computer I have to the BIOS saved to, so I can upload it in a little bit if you'd like to try though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> how do i overclock my 780 like anandtech when i put 100 gpu clock offset i get core 1071 and when i put the slider to 100 on mem clock offset i get 3105


The core Boosts to a different value on each card, so your +100mhz offset will give a different core clock than others. That's why we usually talk about overclocks with the final clock and not the offset, because a particular offset gives each card a different clock.

Precision displays the memory at the DDR3 speed I believe. So you have to multiple it by 2 to get the effective speed, which at stock is 6000mhz (or 3000 x 2). When you put +100mhz on the memory, it's actually +100mhz on the 3000mhz that Precision is showing, so the effective, final value will be 6200mhz. So basically, when working with the memory, multiple each value by 2 to get the effective speed.


----------



## wholeeo

^I tried cross flashing one of my stock bios's from the card I have that does 1.2 to the one that does 1.187 and it didn't change anything. Figures since when EVGA puts out updated bios's everyone who chooses to flash them don't end up with the same voltages either.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> ^I tried cross flashing one of my stock bios's from the card I have that does 1.2 to the one that does 1.187 and it didn't change anything. Figures since when EVGA puts out updated bios's everyone who chooses to flash them don't end up with the same voltages either.


Yeah. It sucks but I guess that's how it is. Must depend on the chip.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah. It sucks but I guess that's how it is. Must depend on the chip.


Maybe it works on ASIC(mine being 76.9), the BIOS recognizes higher ASIC and lowers the maximum voltage. Although this seems flawed as I can get 1.212v with any modded BIOS so who knows.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Maybe it works on ASIC(mine being 76.9), the BIOS recognizes higher ASIC and lowers the maximum voltage. Although this seems flawed as I can get 1.212v with any modded BIOS so who knows.


I know you can increase the voltage limit if you tweak the hardware.

Well if you can get your 1.2 then there is no need for any more bios updates.


----------



## go4life

So I got two reference EVGA 780's, they are both 1.187v. Have anyone tried to flash this? How would they like the custom ACX bios from TI?
I really want more volt than 1.187v, as my 1163mhz clock is wanting to get to 1200mhz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> how do i overclock my 780 like anandtech when i put 100 gpu clock offset i get core 1071 and when i put the slider to 100 on mem clock offset i get 3105


its so simple to calculate but many don't know how offset works and how it calculate.

the offset clock is increment of +13 so lets say you default clock is
863Mhz Base Clock if you set +13 offset clock you card OC to 876MHz
if you want more OC you next number will be +27 offset clock not +26, each +13 add up +1 more. that's not such offset clock base on round numbers like 20, 30 10, 100 or whatever you think.
just to it and you will see how it work try +13 than test it and you will see the increment 876MHz than try +26 offset clock , you OC will not change but if you set +27 it does boost another step

Play with the offset clock first , when you get your top stable OC you mess with memory.this is why so many of you crash in the first place the thing is not only slide the thing up and hit the bench test LOL.


----------



## Regent Square

Any word on the next driver release?? 320.18 is old already, plus we need some 780 mention(heck, whole 700 series are missing from a driver lol)


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> I know you can increase the voltage limit if you tweak the hardware.
> 
> Well if you can get your 1.2 then there is no need for any more bios updates.


You're obsessed with hardware modding and don't seem to be reading the posts you're responding to, Everyone knows if you mod the hardware you can go above nVidia limits with regard to voltage that is not being debated. I can only reach 1.2v (A voltage that some other can reach with *STOCK BIOS*) with a modded BIOS.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Any word on the next driver release?? 320.18 is old already, plus we need some 780 mention(heck, whole 700 series are missing from a driver lol)


old? Yeah..less than 2 weeks


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You're obsessed with hardware modding and don't seem to be reading the posts you're responding to, Everyone knows if you mod the hardware you can go above nVidia limits with regard to voltage that is not being debated. I can only reach 1.2v (A voltage that some other can reach with *STOCK BIOS*) with a modded BIOS.


But does a modded bios give you more voltage or it is made for people who cant reach 1.2V on a stock bios.

No offence but with so many dudes here saying something without understanding it, really confuses a lot.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> old? Yeah..less than 2 weeks


Yea, plus buggy as well. Bad point!

Plus it was in a beta for a sometime and was wqhl later without any improvements( for 780) at all, except 660 boosts.

Old driver is old!


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Yea, plus buggy as well. Bad point!


Buggy with what? Haven't noticed anything strange as of yet with the drivers


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Buggy with what? Haven't noticed anything strange as of yet with the drivers


go look at what it is done with bf3.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> But does a modded bios give you more voltage or it is made for people who cant reach 1.2V on a stock bios.
> 
> No offence but with so many dudes here saying something without understanding it, really confuses a lot.


Some on a *stock* BIOS can reach 1.2v while other can only reach 1.187v. A modded BIOS will let users who can't go over 1.187v reach 1.212v. It will also let people who can already reach 1.2v gain an additional 0.012mv.

I hope that has cleared it up for you.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Some on a *stock* BIOS can reach 1.2v while other can only reach 1.187v. A modded BIOS will let users who can't go over 1.187v reach 1.212v. It will also let people who can already reach 1.2v gain an additional 0.012mv.
> 
> I hope that has cleared it up for you.


OK, thanks.

Plus I know what I am talking about and I am not a hardware obsessed dude, just so you know!


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> go look at what it is done with bf3.


What did it do?

I play BF3 allot never noticed anything weird


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> What did it do?
> 
> I play BF3 allot never noticed anything weird


look it up at all those artificial affects. If it is fine with you, does not mean it is good for everyone.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> look it up at all those artificial affects. If it is fine with you, does not mean it is good for everyone.


If its fine for me then it isnt a driver issue. Because I run the same drivers as they are either the card is bad or they got a mess on their own software side


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Maybe it works on ASIC(mine being 76.9), the BIOS recognizes higher ASIC and lowers the maximum voltage. Although this seems flawed as I can get 1.212v with any modded BIOS so who knows.


I'd have thought the opposite applies in terms of asic quality. Guess it really doesn't matter,. My cards are as follows on stock bios,

74.1% = 1.200
66.4% = 1.187


----------



## Vertoxic

here are my clocks guys




what u guys think? should i up my voltage a bit my ASIC %73.2 is that pretty good?


----------



## newone757

^^Mine is 66% ASIC as well and tops out at 1.187 so you might have something there


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yey, 1228 + 7000 Overclock stable; can go higher but i believe this is fine


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vertoxic*
> 
> here are my clocks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u guys think? should i up my voltage a bit my ASIC %73.2 is that pretty good?


Absolutely terrible, get rid of the card burn it with fire







In all seriousness though what are your clocks GPU-Z will display the correct clocks in the monitoring tab. Offset tells us nothing as the same offset can be different clocks based on base clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yey, 1228 + 7000 Overclock stable; can go higher but i believe this is fine


What games are you stable in and for how long did you test in a game?


----------



## go4life

Since no one seemed to see my post, will the custom ACX bios work with reference EVGA's? And will I get 1.212v then? (Stock 1.187v)

EDIT: Just checked ASIC quality on both! First is 72.3% and second is 72.2%! Is it any good?


----------



## MerkageTurk

hmm i have the same clocks as anandtech

GeForce GTX 780 Overclocking
Stock Overclocked
Core Clock 863MHz 1063MHz
Boost Clock 902MHz 1102MHz
Max Boost Clock 1006MHz 1228MHz
Memory Clock 6GHz 7GHz
Max Voltage 1.162v 1.2v

I believe anyone should be able to achieve this


----------



## zinfinion

*1241/3564*


*1241/3564 and increased CPU from 4.0 to 4.7GHz*


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Since no one seemed to see my post, will the custom ACX bios work with reference EVGA's? And will I get 1.212v then? (Stock 1.187v)
> 
> EDIT: Just checked ASIC quality on both! First is 72.3% and second is 72.2%! Is it any good?


Better then mine I got a **** card







65.5%


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Since no one seemed to see my post, will the custom ACX bios work with reference EVGA's? And will I get 1.212v then? (Stock 1.187v)
> 
> EDIT: Just checked ASIC quality on both! First is 72.3% and second is 72.2%! Is it any good?


I flashed the EVGA GTX 780 SC BIOS on my Gigabyte GTX 780 and it worked fine although I was still unable to go over 1.187v. If you want to go over 1.187v you will need to flash a modded BIOS.

A higher ASIC is generally considered better but there is still debate on whether ASIC has any impact on OC results.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yey, 1228 + 7000 Overclock stable; can go higher but i believe this is fine


Wow, this is a reference bios and a reference cooler card, right?


----------



## MerkageTurk

wow my one can reach 1.2v


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *1241/3564*
> 
> 
> *1241/3564 and increased CPU from 4.0 to 4.7GHz*


Zinfinion, nooooooo. Man change back to your previos pic bro! I don't recognize you anymore,


----------



## MerkageTurk

yep it is reference


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Zinfinion, nooooooo. Man change back to your previos pic bro! I don't recognize you anymore,


Haha, I change for a few days at a time then go back to Archer.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> yep it is reference


What is you ASIC?

Man, what is you fps boost on games? I believe +10fps, wow bro, just wow. Happy for you clocks man!!


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Haha, I change for a few days at a time then go back to Archer.


Uh, all relaxed now!









This 3D mark score is GPU and CPU friendly, it seems. This 4.9 ghz, bro, no words.


----------



## MerkageTurk

well ASIC is 68.1%


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> well ASIC is 68.1%


Dude, do me a favor.

1) Close this forum tab

2)Launch you favorite games

3)Smoke everyone and everything with 780 at this setting.

4) Make everyone jealous of your clocks.

5) Have fun!


----------



## wermad

What boost clocks do you guys see on water?


----------



## DimmyK

Hey guys, decided to stick with 780 ACX. Love the card. Can I join the club? Here's my validation. Already submitted the form.

So where all the 780 custom bioses at?







My ACX throttles a bit. Not too bad, but still....


----------



## Regent Square

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results

According to this link the performance of an overclocked 780 is impacted by a TDP. I don't know what the power utilization bins they are talking about, but with a modded BIOS the TDP is 300w, so will it give an OC`ed 780 more FPS with just cause if an increased power limit?

Need a clarification on this one please.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results
> 
> According to this link the performance of an overclocked 780 is impacted by a TDP. I don't know what the power utilization bins they are talking about, but with a modded BIOS the TDP is 300w, so will it give an OC`ed 780 more FPS with just cause if an increased power limit?
> 
> Need a clarification on this one please.


It is like the Titan debacle too. The more volts you can push the core, the more your core can be stable on higher clocked bins = higher clocks and better FPS. The current reference 780's released are using the same PCB as the ones used in Titans and for both cards, the overclocking from overvolting has been severely restricted due to the TDP maximum allowed on the PCB is 300W.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results
> 
> According to this link the performance of an overclocked 780 is impacted by a TDP. I don't know what the power utilization bins they are talking about, but with a modded BIOS the TDP is 300w, so will it give an OC`ed 780 more FPS with just cause if an increased power limit?
> 
> Need a clarification on this one please.


TDP limitations effect the max boost clock, if you hit the TDP the card will reduce its core clock to meet the tdp limit, thus increasing the tdp limit "may" allow you to get higher core clocks (translates to greater fps).

**Also voltage restrictions, above post beat me too it and reminded me

*** some lazy overclocking (1176/3454) stock bios. Too hot out











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672346


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd have thought the opposite applies in terms of asic quality. Guess it really doesn't matter,. My cards are as follows on stock bios,
> 
> 74.1% = 1.200
> 66.4% = 1.187


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> ^^Mine is 66% ASIC as well and tops out at 1.187 so you might have something there


It doesn't appear to be that simple...

64.0% = 1.200
65.5% = 1.187


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hey guys, decided to stick with 780 ACX. Love the card. Can I join the club? Here's my validation. Already submitted the form.
> 
> So where all the 780 custom bioses at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ACX throttles a bit. Not too bad, but still....


Didn't you try the TI BIOS? That is the only one out there as far as I know, and it should get rid of throttling and max the voltage as well.


----------



## Razor 116

Maybe I missed it but what GTX 780 do you have Regent Square? The modded BIOS is unusual in that at 115% PT = 391 Watts

but on my stock BIOS 115% PT = 288 Watts


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Didn't you try the TI BIOS? That is the only one out there as far as I know, and it should get rid of throttling and max the voltage as well.


Nope, never got one. Still hunting for it.


----------



## Tonza

I wish you could change the color of the led (red would be sweet)







, reference looks pretty nice tho







.


----------



## Razor 116

Revisiting the TI BIOS, if you don't touch the voltage the card will run constantly at 1.1370v and will not downvolt it also won't downclock lower than 901.5MHz. If you select a higher voltage it will constantly stay at that voltage e.g.1.212v. Maybe it's some quirkiness on my end as I don't recall it behaving this way when I first flashed the TI BIOS.


----------



## Tonza

Does it void warranty if you flash bios?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Does it void warranty if you flash bios?


Officially yes. However for some OEM's (like eVGA), as long as you REVERT to the stock, factory BIOS before you RMA return, you are fine and it would keep your warranty valid.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Does it void warranty if you flash bios?


Yes.

That's why you save the BIOS the card came with and flash it back. Now if the card bricks (very rare but can happen) you're SOL.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Revisiting the TI BIOS, if you don't touch the voltage the card will run constantly at 1.1370v and will not downvolt it also won't downclock lower than 901.5MHz. If you select a higher voltage it will constantly stay at that voltage e.g.1.212v. Maybe it's some quirkiness on my end as I don't recall it behaving this way when I first flashed the TI BIOS.


Reinstall your drivers. Both my cards don't exhibit that behavior.


----------



## Tonza

Ah well dont think i need more clocks, can game with 1150 core, more than enough tbh


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Maybe I missed it but what GTX 780 do you have Regent Square? The modded BIOS is unusual in that at 115% PT = 391 Watts
> 
> but on my stock BIOS 115% PT = 288 Watts


I don't have 780 yet as my budget is tight. I am wondering around to receive an info now it do the job asap when I buy a card.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Reinstall your drivers. Both my cards don't exhibit that behavior.


I dunno what the issue was but a reboot fixed the problem. It's downclocking and downvolting as it should.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> It doesn't appear to be that simple...
> 
> 64.0% = 1.200
> 65.5% = 1.187


Ugghh looks like there is no true way to tell then huh?

Really wish my voltage went higher stock. I dont feel like flashing BIOS ATM. I guess its a project for my future.


----------



## CattleCorn

Is there a link somewhere to modded BIOS?


----------



## Dangur

http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html


Thanks and +rep


----------



## i7monkey

In Crysis 2 anything over 1124 on the Core starts throttling to the mid 900s or ends up crashing minutes into gaming.

I guess I'm stuck with 1124 then









Running on stock volts and stock bios btw.

Such a quiet card too. So much better than my 580.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What boost clocks do you guys see on water?


Any info would be appreciated (+1)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any info would be appreciated (+1)


*Stock Bios*

1084 1.16v
1058 1.16v

*Max Over Voltage*

1110 1.20v
1084 1.187v


----------



## skyn3t

Allright guys by request I from the owner svl7 I had to remove the re-hosted vbios mod but after talk with OCN MOD and svl7 I will be able to link with no issue the vbios mod.

Quote:


> Nvidia GTX 780 VBIOS
> - Version 80.10.36.00.01
> (Nvidia)
> - disabled boost 2.0
> - 3d voltage adjustable
> - Default power target 340W
> - Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> | Modified by - svl7
> 
> GTX 780 EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX v80.10.36.00.80 Vbios
> MD5 sums
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' - 9FE763F778DAEF629E4B54F9C6F6E466
> *Source*
> Yes, and I will provide a separate ACX mod, probably sometime tomorrow, based on the new vbios.
> The current mod will work as it is the same board, but the fan might act a bit weird, or just run faster than it does with the ACX vbios.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Allright guys by request I from the owner svl7 I had to remove the re-hosted vbios mod but after talk with OCN MOD and svl7 I will be able to link with no issue the vbios mod.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 VBIOS
> - Version 80.10.36.00.01
> (Nvidia)
> - disabled boost 2.0
> - 3d voltage adjustable
> - Default power target 340W
> - Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> | Modified by - svl7
> 
> GTX 780 EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX v80.10.36.00.80 Vbios
> MD5 sums
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' - 9FE763F778DAEF629E4B54F9C6F6E466
> *Source*
> Yes, and I will provide a separate ACX mod, probably sometime tomorrow, based on the new vbios.
> The current mod will work as it is the same board, but the fan might act a bit weird, or just run faster than it does with the ACX vbios.
Click to expand...

Sweet







svl7 is the man


----------



## skyn3t

New bios update check the source


----------



## MunneY

Not to shabby... I can't wait to get my 2nd 780 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/510043


----------



## kx11

after all i might use the modded bios

my Mobo is Asus formula IV , i hope i don't need the Mobo compatibility patch


----------



## MerkageTurk

I have the same board worked plug and play


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I have the same board worked plug and play


what is your Mobo bios ? mine is 3602 and will upgrade to 4004 since i'm using Win8


----------



## Razor 116

Here is BIOS I made with KBT, 115% PT ~100% Fan and voltage in 3d mode at 1.212v. The card will behave exactly the same in all other modes i.e. it will downclock and downvolt.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxRNfC-C5ziXaEZLV0FlWmNQWVE/edit?usp=sharing

This BIOS retains boost


----------



## MerkageTurk

My one was 3602 and now 4004


----------



## MerkageTurk

Edit: Double post


----------



## MerkageTurk

Edit: Triple post


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Here is BIOS I made with KBT, 115% PT ~100% Fan and voltage in 3d mode at 1.212v. The card will behave exactly the same in all other modes i.e. it will downclock and downvolt.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxRNfC-C5ziXaEZLV0FlWmNQWVE/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> This BIOS retains boost


who made this vbios?
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My one was 3602 and now 4004
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My one was 3602 and now 4004
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My one was 3602 and now 4004
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have see double post but no triple post LOL hold up you horse cowboy.


----------



## Jodiuh

Anyone know of when we might see the custom 780's like Gigabyte's Windforce?

A reviewer on Amazon said the EVGA AWX (?) was loud.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> who made this vbios?
> I have see double post but no triple post LOL hold up you horse cowboy.


Me with KBT, its been thrown around that using it means your voltage stays at its maximum all the time and does not downclock or downvolt however I'm using this bios right now albeit with superclocked clocks i.e. 967 base 1019.5 boost and when I'm idling the card beehave exactly the same as the stock BIOS i.e. it downclocks and downvolts.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Me with KBT, its been thrown around that using it means your voltage stays at its maximum all the time and does not downclock or downvolt however I'm using this bios right now albeit with superclocked clocks i.e. 967 base 1019.5 boost and when I'm idling the card beehave exactly the same as the stock BIOS i.e. it downclocks and downvolts.


Even when in P0? What's your voltage when using Chrome?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Even when in P0? What's your voltage when using Chrome?


Yes even when using chrome, when watching a flash video at 1080p the card sits at 324 core 162 mem @ 0.8620v

If anyone wants the same BIOS with higher clocks e.g. EVGA SC clocks of 967 base 1019.5 boost or a higher PT I'll upload it.

This below is the BIOS I use, 967 base clock, power target 110% and voltage 1.212v.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxRNfC-C5ziXN25hX1J1U2FHTWM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes even when using chrome, when watching a flash video at 1080p the card sits at 324 core 162 mem @ 0.8620v


Cool, I must've done something wrong then.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Cool, I must've done something wrong then.


If yours was make sure your "Power Management Mode" is not "Prefer Maximum Performance" and is set to "Adaptive".

Adaptive is the default nVidia setting, you may have changed it as I did when I was benchmarking/stability testing


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey, how do I get nVidia Shadowplay?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey, how do I get nVidia Shadowplay?


I hasn't been released yet, summer IIRC is the timeframe they said it would be released.


----------



## 113802

Updated my Bios and played around with the clocks yet again 1040Mhz core and 1750 Memory 100% stable!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3mq9a/


----------



## mgrande465

Finally got the validation.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fmpgq/

Haven't Over Clocked yet.


----------



## Uzanar

Hey guys!

I'll be getting my GTX 780 today or tomorrow and I'm just wondering if I should download a "TI" BIOS you guys are talking about? Is it essential for overclocking?


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'll be getting my GTX 780 today or tomorrow and I'm just wondering if I should download a "TI" BIOS yo guys are talking about? Is it essential for overclocking?


Yes and no. It depends on how far you want to overclock. If your talking max overclock, then yes because your card will probably be throttling due to the 106% power percent limit on the stock bios. Also it seems that some can't reach 1.212v on the stock bios. Personally I could only get 1.2v out of mine and it was throttling. I modified my bios myself to increase my power limit to 125% and 1.212v in p00 and p02 under the voltage pattern in KBT. It locks it at that voltage when gaming and cannot be changed unless you flash back. It behaves normally though when on the desktop or watching a video unless you move all of the sliders to the max.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yes and no. It depends on how far you want to overclock. If your talking max overclock, then yes because your card will probably be throttling due to the 106% power percent limit on the stock bios. Also it seems that some can't reach 1.212v on the stock bios. Personally I could only get 1.2v out of mine and it was throttling. I modified my bios myself to increase my power limit to 125% and 1.212v in p00 and p02 under the voltage pattern in KBT. It locks it at that voltage when gaming and cannot be changed unless you flash back. It behaves normally though when on the desktop or watching a video unless you move all of the sliders to the max.


Hmmmm, ok. I'm aiming for 1.2GHz to start with. Would I need 1.2V for that?
And another thing, is overclocking on this card completely "fail-safe" like the 600-series was? What I mean by that is that since the voltage is capped you can't really fry a 600-series card unless you do some serious BIOS-tweaking.


----------



## Magnum26

Anyone got their hands on Haswell yet and tested if it makes any difference in speed? I have to wait two weeks till I can order my Haswell upgrade plus 780 due to going on holiday.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yes and no. It depends on how far you want to overclock. If your talking max overclock, then yes because your card will probably be throttling due to the 106% power percent limit on the stock bios. Also it seems that some can't reach 1.212v on the stock bios. Personally I could only get 1.2v out of mine and it was throttling. I modified my bios myself to increase my power limit to 125% and 1.212v in p00 and p02 under the voltage pattern in KBT. It locks it at that voltage when gaming and cannot be changed unless you flash back. It behaves normally though when on the desktop or watching a video unless you move all of the sliders to the max.


Do you know how to flash back to the original BIOS? Never done this before.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Anyone got their hands on Haswell yet and tested if it makes any difference in speed? I have to wait two weeks till I can order my Haswell upgrade plus 780 due to going on holiday.


Pro tip: Keep your overclocked beast of a 2600K and forget about Haswell.
Sandy Bridge already delivers way more performance than you need to keep up with a GTX 780.

Wait until Skylake to upgrade instead (2015) unless you do lots of encoding, editing etc.


----------



## Magnum26

Thing is I wanted to go triple monitor and SLI 780, my current mobo doesn't support SLI which is why I was looking at Haswell. Do you think the jump up to Haswell isn't worth it based on what I have already... hmm I thought it was quite a jump up?


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Do you know how to flash back to the original BIOS? Never done this before.


Yeah make sure you have gpu-z and save your original bios somewhere that way you have it if anything goes wrong or you need to rma your card. As long as the original bios is on there when you return it they'll never know. You'll need Nvflash and this is how I flash my bios, it literally takes like 30 seconds. Once you've downloaded Nvflash extract it to a folder and put your bios in that same folder. Then follow these simple steps.

Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.

Nvflash --protectoff

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom

That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded. The bios that you want to flash must also be in the folder.
Also, you can't hurt your card by overclocking. Nvidia limited the voltage for this reason so it's not really dangerous. If your card is unstable it will crash before any damage is done, and again the risk is very minimal as long as your temps are in check.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Thing is I wanted to go triple monitor and SLI 780, my current mobo doesn't support SLI which is why I was looking at Haswell. Do you think the jump up to Haswell isn't worth it based on what I have already... hmm I thought it was quite a jump up?


From what I've seen the processing power is pretty similar compared to your 2600k especially with that 4.9Ghz overclock. Haswell like ivy gets very hot due to the thermal paste between the cpu and the ihs. If your willing to delid then temps probably wouldn't be an issue. I'm waiting for more reviews before I decide. On the other hand some of the newer motherboards have some very nice features that might make the upgrade worth it depending on your price range. You need a new motherboard anyways so just sell your old get and get a new one.


----------



## Magnum26

I particularly like the 6 sata 3 ports and the fancy new audio, killer nic and SLI support that I don't have atm.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Thing is I wanted to go triple monitor and SLI 780, my current mobo doesn't support SLI which is why I was looking at Haswell. Do you think the jump up to Haswell isn't worth it based on what I have already... hmm I thought it was quite a jump up?


Oh... I would actually purchase a used Sandy Bridge-motherboard then if I were you. They should sell for quite cheap now that a lot of people upgrade to Haswell just to get the latest









Haswell should have been quite a jump up since it's a "tock" but I guess that Intel felt that the CPU performance already is well enough for gaming and decided to concentrate on power consumption and the integrated graphics instead.

Ivy Bridge had about 10% more performance than Sandy Bridge at the same clock speed and now it's the same with Haswell versus Ivy Bridge so Haswell is about 20% faster than Sandy Bridge at the same clock speed which isn't that much.


----------



## Shultzy

Yeah those are some of the things I like too. And gigabyte's new boards are real sexy! Really disappointed with asus's new mainstream lineup. The color scheme looks horrible. I guess it's up to you though on whether or not it's worth the cost. For gaming you pry won't notice any difference as far as fps is concerned. You might just be better off getting a different motherboard that supports sli and save some money.


----------



## Magnum26

I agree the new G1.Sniper 5 looks stunning. I was disappointing in Asus's gold look I think it looks tacky. Not to mention would be hard to match anything to go with it given most stuff these days are red, blue or green. i.e Fans and ram.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> I agree the new G1.Sniper 5 looks stunning. I was disappointing in Asus's gold look I think it looks tacky. Not to mention would be hard to match anything to go with it given most stuff these days are red, blue or green. i.e Fans and ram.


That's the exact board I was looking at. the bad thing is it's $400 and I really like the green but everything in my case is red. I really don't want to have to re sleeve all my power supply wires. I would take many many hours to do.







I'll pry wait awhile and see what else other manufacturers have to offer and how well the processors overclock before making a final decision.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> That's the exact board I was looking at. the bad thing is it's $400 and I really like the green but everything in my case is red. I really don't want to have to re sleeve all my power supply wires. I would take many many hours to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pry wait awhile and see what else other manufacturers have to offer and how well the processors overclock before making a final decision.


Yeah my current system is blue, blue mobo, blue ram but orange led fans. However if I was to get the Sniper 5 I would look at matching everything I can to green and black. All my cables excluding my sata cables (red) are black so would only have to sleeve a few cables.







Plus the 780 and it's nice side light would look awesome sat on a green and black board IMO.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yeah make sure you have gpu-z and save your original bios somewhere that way you have it if anything goes wrong or you need to rma your card. As long as the original bios is on there when you return it they'll never know. You'll need Nvflash and this is how I flash my bios, it literally takes like 30 seconds. Once you've downloaded Nvflash extract it to a folder and put your bios in that same folder. Then follow these simple steps.
> 
> Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded. The bios that you want to flash must also be in the folder.
> Also, you can't hurt your card by overclocking. Nvidia limited the voltage for this reason so it's not really dangerous. If your card is unstable it will crash before any damage is done, and again the risk is very minimal as long as your temps are in check.


Many thanks:thumb: +REP

Just to clarify: How do I find the original BIOS? lol Should it be in NVflash folder automatically.

When I want to change back, I have to take a modded bios out of NVflash folder and put my standart BIOS there and do the same procedure.


----------



## Difunto

any one with a gtx 780 acx cooler that is going on water would wanna sell the cooler? let me know i am willing to buy it


----------



## Aaranu

Is anyone running SLI on a Asus maximus formula 5?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> Many thanks:thumb: +REP
> 
> Just to clarify: How do I find the original BIOS? lol Should it be in NVflash folder automatically.
> 
> When I want to change back, I have to take a modded bios out of NVflash folder and put my standart BIOS there and do the same procedure.


Use GPU-Z 0.6.6 and click the little button beside "BIOS Version". That will save your current BIOS to file. Newer GPU-Z versions throw an error with the GTX 780. Heres a link to 0.6.6 GPU-Z http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2181/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-6-6/

Click the Button I've highlighted in yellow.


----------



## SolarNova

Got a request.

Could som1 do a 2 way SLI 780 benchmark on Crysis 3 at 5760x1200 resolution *with NO AA.*
and/or
At 5760 x 1440 *with NO AA.*

And report min/max/average FPS and VRAM usuage.

cheers


----------



## zpaf

Predator likes memory bandwidth.


----------



## skyn3t

The new SC ACX bios Vbios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' by svl7 , is not stable at all and it cannot pass 1215 MHz stable.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The new SC ACX bios Vbios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' by svl7 , is not stable at all and it cannot pass 1215 MHz stable.


Unless you were having compatibility issues with your motherboard and your GTX 780 there is no reason to flash it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Unless you were having compatibility issues with your motherboard and your GTX 780 there is no reason to flash it.


just got a bad flash. I did re-flashed it and now i can hit 1267MHz let's max temp 69c no trolling whatsoever.

Now I'm about to bench hard now let's see how it goes and i will post back, I removed one card I'm bench one by one to see which card is faster to be in the slot 1. for those want go SLI just get the stock cooler because ACX hurt's bad in SLI mode 25c difference from the second card.


----------



## Captivate




----------



## skyn3t

You better get a floor fan and trow it in the side cuz you will need it


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Look what I found!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998081


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You better get a floor fan and trow it in the side cuz you will need it


Just have to set up hefty fan profiles for now until I start my WC setup.


----------



## Vertoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998081


i just ordered this


----------



## Captivate

Those are fairly cheap backplates. Are they compatible with EK waterblocks?


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> Look what I found!
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998081


They are $5 more each on NewEgg than they are from EVGA's website.


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> They are $5 more each on NewEgg than they are from EVGA's website.


And shipping on Newegg is 2x what EVGA is charging.

I ordered mine from EVGA a couple days ago, should be delivered this afternoon.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> And shipping on Newegg is 2x what EVGA is charging.
> 
> I ordered mine from EVGA a couple days ago, should be delivered this afternoon.


Just noticed that, bleh! For my 2 I paid a total of $45 from EVGA. I would have paid $70 to get 2 from NewEgg


----------



## CattleCorn

Can you use them with waterblocks?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Can you use them with waterblocks?


I heard that for EK, you are better off with the EK backplate because of screw size issues I think.


----------



## Xyrrath




----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Can you use them with waterblocks?


Most likely yes, but I would also like to know about this. I know that ek waterblocks use m3 size screws and I had my gtx 680 backplate installed with their ek-fc 680 gtx block. I used flathead m3 x 8mm screws and it worked perfectly. The screws did not fit inside the mounting holes, but with the flathead screws they laid almost flush with the backplate and it looked really good imo. I wish I had pictures but I never took any and I got rid of my gtx 680. I have the ek titan block installed on mine now and I ordered 2 evga backplates. I will install them and report back when they arrive unless someone else clarifies this.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Most likely yes, but I would also like to know about this. I know that ek waterblocks use m3 size screws and I had my gtx 680 backplate installed with their ek-fc 680 gtx block. I used flathead m3 x 8mm screws and it worked perfectly. The screws did not fit inside the mounting holes, but with the flathead screws they laid almost flush with the backplate and it looked really good imo. I wish I had pictures but I never took any and I got rid of my gtx 680. I have the ek titan block installed on mine now and I ordered 2 evga backplates. I will install them and report back when they arrive unless someone else clarifies this.


Perfect! I'll let you do the dirty work.


----------



## skyn3t

Well since I'm running CPU at stock clocks with stock cooling here is my best bench right now. it just start to get serious because by the end of this week both cards going under Hydro's and back plate. I know both score could be much better but on air and cpu running at stock i don't think i can get any better but i will keep trying.

9222 | C- 1241MHz - M-3005MHz @1.212 vBios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00 by svl7

9261 | C- 1254MHz - M-3005MHz @1.212 vBios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00 by svl7


the New SC ACX vbios has maintained great OC ability, cards won't trolling down, It clocks up and down like a normal bios and voltage goes up once the cards needs to push and comes down once the cards don't needs to push. idles at 324MHz @v875 when watch youtube video clocks stay the same

vBios Source


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Well since I'm running CPU at stock clocks with stock cooling here is my best bench right now. it just start to get serious because by the end of this week both cards going under Hydro's and back plate. I know both score could be much better but on air and cpu running at stock i don't think i can get any better but i will keep trying.
> 
> 9222 | C- 1241MHz - M-3005MHz @1.212 vBios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00 by svl7
> 
> 9261 | C- 1254MHz - M-3005MHz @1.212 vBios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00 by svl7
> 
> 
> the New SC ACX vbios has maintained great OC ability, cards won't trolling down, It clocks up and down like a normal bios and voltage goes up once the cards needs to push and comes down once the cards don't needs to push. idles at 324MHz @v875 when watch youtube video clocks stay the same
> 
> vBios Source


What voltage does that bios allow for?

*edited and thanks


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What voltage does that bios allow for?


It allows the maximum which is 1.212v, No GTX 780 can go over 1.212v without a hard mod. Nice clocks skyn3t, might try the BIOS myself.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What voltage does that bios allow for?


1.212v

PS: can you re-edit and re-quote my last post.
thanks


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1.212v
> 
> PS: can you re-edit and re-quote my last post.
> thanks


Hopefully your card is a little kinder when you go to play a game and doesn't lower you clocks to much. Far Cry 3 seems to be the best stability test for me.


----------



## theonedub

Make sure you have your Torx driver ready. I used a T6 which still had a little play, but everything came out OK and did not strip anything.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Make sure you have your Torx driver ready. I used a T6 which still had a little play, but everything came out OK and did not strip anything.


Nice







mine will arrive anytime this week with my Hydro's

PS Now go OC this Beast it is a ORDER.


----------



## theonedub

I've been playing with the OC on the card, settled for 1123mhz Boost. You'll have more fun with the HC


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Make sure you have your Torx driver ready. I used a T6 which still had a little play, but everything came out OK and did not strip anything.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks really good,cnt wait for these to be available in australia....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theonedub*
> 
> Make sure you have your Torx driver ready. I used a T6 which still had a little play, but everything came out OK and did not strip anything.


Am I missing something? Because those look like Phillips head screws...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Am I missing something? Because those look like Phillips head screws...


Torx 6 on the card's pcb, the back plate comes with philips screws


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Torx 6 on the card's pcb, the back plate comes with philips screws


Except I opened my case and looked at the stock PCB screws and they are Phillips as well...


----------



## kx11

guys who owns the SC ACX SLi rigs , do i need to flash the modded bios to fully enjoy this cards power ?!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Except I opened my case and looked at the stock PCB screws and they are Phillips as well...


Both styles of screws can come on the same model cards from factory.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Both styles of screws can come on the same model cards from factory.


Digging into it, it appears the ACX cooler cards use Phillips and Titan-style cooler cards use Torx. Odd.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Digging into it, it appears the ACX cooler cards use Phillips and Titan-style cooler cards use Torx. Odd.


What I'm saying is that you could buy the same exact cards to run in Sli at the same time form the same store and one could be philips screws and your other one could be torx.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Sniped a 780 with ACX cooler from newegg today







(thank you nowinstock.net)

Can't wait to get this. I'm a 120hz gamer, this card will let me overclock my monitor to actual 120hz and let me hit 120fps in the games I play. Weeeeeee. Upgrading from a 7970 ghz 6gb Vapor-X.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What I'm saying is that you could buy the same exact cards to run in Sli at the same time form the same store and one could be philips screws and your other one could be torx.


This is exactly what happened to me with my two EVGA Titans. One phillips, one torx...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me with my two EVGA Titans. One phillips, one torx...


Yep, you came to mind when I remembered this.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Congrats on your Firestrike score btw!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Congrats on your Firestrike score btw!


Thanks, went through a lot of Driver had recovered crap for that!


----------



## 316320

why does precision x have the card in the first PCIe slot as my number 2 card?


----------



## Captivate

I think my 3820 at 4.3ghz is not enough for tri (or even sli). For some reason I am not at full usage. Look at the screenshots below.





The top one is tri sli, the bottom one is sli disabled in the left half, and just two sli in the right half. Am I running into some cpu bottlenecking? This data is taken while running Unigine Valley.
Another note is the reported voltage and core clock speeds. I am getting good enough numbers, so surely my clocks aren't actually running at 575mhz.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I think my 3820 at 4.3ghz is not enough for tri (or even sli). For some reason I am not at full usage. Look at the screenshots below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is tri sli, the bottom one is just sli. I excluded sli disabled because it's working fine at 100% gpu usage all the time. Another weird thing, why does it state that the core clock runs at 575mhz? I can assure you this is not the case, must be some error?


both of your GPU throttling down because of the stock bios


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> both of you GPU trolling down because of the stock bios


Are you purposely typing throttling as trolling? Seen it a couple times now here and in other forums,


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Are you purposely typing throttling as trolling? Seen it a couple times now here and in other forums,


you hacked my post looks above


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> both of you GPU trolling down because of the stock bios


It doesn't happen when sli is disabled. I run at stock, GPUs aren't overclocked or anything. GPU Z is reporting actual numbers. I don't believe this is the infamous down throttling issue.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*
> 
> Sniped a 780 with ACX cooler from newegg today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thank you nowinstock.net)
> 
> Can't wait to get this. I'm a 120hz gamer, this card will let me overclock my monitor to actual 120hz and let me hit 120fps in the games I play. Weeeeeee. Upgrading from a 7970 ghz 6gb Vapor-X.


I hope you're really not expecting to hit 120hz with that nec monitor


----------



## furyn9

I just sold my 680s on ebay, now my PC it look so empty







so now wait for the evga 780 SC be on stock (SLI)


----------



## MerkageTurk

Welcome furyn9


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sold my 680s on ebay, now my PC it look so empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now wait for the evga 780 SC be on stock (SLI)


I remember selling my 670's and looking inside my case,it looked so empty and i hated using my processors gpu..lol..The wait will be over soon..


----------



## ScottyP

I'll be joining once my Haswell build comes in the mail.


----------



## 316320

I am at +400 memory offset, max temp of 87C. Im running Fire Strike. ASIC 81.7%. Should I push it till it fails? or start OCing the core clock?


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I am at +400 memory offset, max temp of 87C. Im running Fire Strike. ASIC 81.7%. Should I push it till it fails? or start OCing the core clock?


Get it to +496 and then start pushing the core clock. If ASIC is anything to go by then you should be able to hit 1200/3500 without the bios mod.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> Get it to +496 and then start pushing the core clock. If ASIC is anything to go by then you should be able to hit 1200/3500 without the bios mod.


I just prioritized the card to [email protected] 83C and just hit 84C with +50 on the core and +425 on memory.


----------



## furyn9

Amazon prime has the galaxy 780 I feel so tempting to pull the trigger , but for some reason I want the evga SC


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Amazon prime has the galaxy 780 I feel so tempting to pull the trigger , but for some reason I want the evga SC


The SC cards are just regular cards that someone has changed the default clock on. They are not binned any higher. You're just spending $10 more for something you could do on your own in Afterburner, etc.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Amazon prime has the galaxy 780 I feel so tempting to pull the trigger , but for some reason I want the evga SC


get the EVGA easy to sell later because of the warranty. I got the SC ACX because i want to see how the cooling system was and I'm very happy with this ACX ( it going under water anyways ) . Never won a galaxy product don't know how good they are product and service. On another hand I know EVGA, I mean we all know them.


----------



## drblah53

I "think" I have decent cards here. runs heaven without crashing.

+195 on GPU offset
+650 on the MEM offset


----------



## i7monkey

Is it safe to overclock the memory? I hear doing it is bad long term.


----------



## skyn3t

Another high score Fire Strike 9382 core 1254MHz Memory 3305MHz @1.212V, I'm keep coming


----------



## jderbs

ditching my crossfire 7970s for a pair of Zotac GTX 780s. They'll be here tomorrow and I'm pumped. I've always been on the green team and recently decided to try the red kool aid because of the great price/performance ratio. However, random stuff in my drivers not working (it's only been 3 weeks since I bought them) and other issues with eyefinity already have me tired of them. Going green once again and probably never going back


----------



## 316320

I got +170 on the core +425 on the memory. Drivers crashed at +200 core and artifacts till +180, so I went with +170. Can you take a look at the log and lemme know if anything looks weird.


----------



## Captivate

Anyone can help me with my issues? Listed above?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I got +170 on the core +425 on the memory. Drivers crashed at +200 core and artifacts till +180, so I went with +170. Can you take a look at the log and lemme know if anything looks weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GPU throttling down so bad. have you flashed the vbios?


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> GPU throttling down so bad. have you flashed the vbios?


I thought so and no stock bios.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Except I opened my case and looked at the stock PCB screws and they are Phillips as well...


One of my Titan's use all PH1 Philips screws, the other one uses PH1 for the GPU backing and T6 Torx for the PCB.

EDIT: The prodigal child finally shows up with its older siblings waiting


Gonna play this one and toss it on Ebay after I'm done with. Think I've made up my mind to get three 780s for the main rig.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I thought so and no stock bios.


what vbios are you using ?

PS: can you fill the RiG info so we all know the type of hardware you have. it makes a lot easy to help.
Create a RiG


----------



## i7monkey

Is 7000 Mhz the max for memory?


----------



## Rei86

No more Foam packaging eh?



Still going to rip this cooler off and put it on one of my Titan's to check out the benefits.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Amazon prime has the galaxy 780 I feel so tempting to pull the trigger , but for some reason I want the evga SC


Apparenly the evga sc as a very good cooler,i myself went with the galaxy and havnt looked back since,1 year warranty less than evga tho,this 780 is my second set of galaxy cards recently had them in 670's....The reference cooler is all i need,and they do look alot better...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Anyone can help me with my issues? Listed above?


I was seeing similar results initially with my SLI.

Completely removing drivers and reinstalling seemed to fix it for me...


----------



## i7monkey

Crysis 2 seems picky and it crashes on 1137Mhz on the core while Valley and others do much more.

Is there are way to save certain overclocking profiles for each game specifically? Ie. Load Crysis 2 into Precision, Valley into Precision etc....

And can I set this and forget it or do I have to load it up every time I want to run each program specifically?

Thanks guys









Never mind guys, I fiddled around with Precision and got it to work.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Is 7000 Mhz the max for memory?


3591MHz aka 7182MHz is the best I have managed stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I got +170 on the core +425 on the memory. Drivers crashed at +200 core and artifacts till +180, so I went with +170. Can you take a look at the log and lemme know if anything looks weird.


+offset numbers are rather meaningless since they don't tell us what the actual clocks under load are. If you could report those, you'd likely get better responses.

Instead of +170 core, it would be something like 1189MHz core, and instead of +425 memory it would be something like 3420MHz memory.

All Kepler cards that aren't bog standard have a different base clock, so +offset numbers can't be directly compared. For example, my offset is +340, but without knowing anything else about my card it is impossible to determine that the actual core clock is 1241MHz at that offset.


----------



## Tonza

GK110 seems to be very picky on overclocks when you are gaming... Have settled for 1120 core / +100 mem for stable gaming (some games runs just fine up to 1175 core). Ah well cannot complain, still very nice FPS boost compared to stock.


----------



## Killa Cam

sigh... for some reason fedex decided today wasn't a good day to deliver. still, kinda regret ordering a reference, but i wanted to try it out. if msi releases a lightning sku, ill sell my reference and get 2. if not, ill just order another reference. but seeing as evga has a classified with custom pcb, other vendors should have non-reference cards in the works as well, right? wanna see how asus dcu2 and gigabyte superoc versions and performance as well. but my mind is set only to lightning. cmon msi!


----------



## Killa Cam

dbl pst


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I hope you're really not expecting to hit 120hz with that nec monitor


Hehehehe... Yeah. I should get around to updating my sig rig









Will be overclocking a QNIX 27" PLS monitor on my 3930k system


----------



## wermad

So, just out of curiousity, i thought about quad gtx 780s. Then googled it and found EVGA_Jacob saying that 780 cannot quad sli, only Titan will. Any thoughts?

I'm seriously leaning on the 780s (three). I know the 4th would scale poorly but sometimes it could give you that extra edge in Surround.

If not, then quad 680 4gbs







(poor scaling too XD).


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So, just out of curiousity, i thought about quad gtx 780s. Then googled it and found EVGA_Jacob saying that 780 cannot quad sli, only Titan will. Any thoughts?
> 
> I'm seriously leaning on the 780s (three). I know the 4th would scale poorly but sometimes it could give you that extra edge in Surround.
> 
> If not, then quad 680 4gbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (poor scaling too XD).


It'll only be a matter of time before nVidia will put it in as a driver update for 4-Way GTX 780.


----------



## wanako

Got mine in today!
















My first time having a GTX x80 card!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> It'll only be a matter of time before nVidia will put it in as a driver update for 4-Way GTX 780.


Yeah, its true. But like the 470, they tossed out the support after the next few drivers were released. Don't know about this one since the 780 is very close to Titan and giving it quad support is more of a reason to keep it at bay. 570 was quad exempted too, but the 670 was allowed. i guess there was enough feedback but they still limited it by poor scaling (in some cases worse then triple or dual).

If they do, I'm sure Nvidia will have some extremely poor scaling to make it really unjustifiable.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yeah, its true. But like the 470, they tossed out the support after the next few drivers were released. Don't know about this one since the 780 is very close to Titan and giving it quad support is more of a reason to keep it at bay. 570 was quad exempted too, but the 670 was allowed. i guess there was enough feedback but they still limited it by poor scaling (in some cases worse then triple or dual).
> 
> If they do, I'm sure Nvidia will have some extremely poor scaling to make it really unjustifiable.


Thought the 570 could unofficially do 4-Way SLI?

Either ways keeping a x80 series card from doing 4-Way would be odd. Understanding why, so they can keep the Titan as the top end card but its just a bit odd.
If they don't allow it, I'm sure many won't mind as in games 4-Way is beyond diminishing returns. But the Benchmarking crowd won't be to happy about it.


----------



## Abula

Computex has started, still havent seen anything on the Asus GTX780 DirectCUII, anyone knows anything yet?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Thought the 570 could unofficially do 4-Way SLI?
> 
> Either ways keeping a x80 series card from doing 4-Way would be odd. Understanding why, so they can keep the Titan as the top end card but its just a bit odd.
> If they don't allow it, I'm sure many won't mind as in games 4-Way is beyond diminishing returns. But the Benchmarking crowd won't be to happy about it.


Yup, 570 is limited to 3-way. Nvidia used to have a chart but i haven't seen it in a long, long time. 480/580/670/680/Titan so far are the ones I've seen can do 4-way sli (590/690 can do "quad sli") of the recent gens. I'm going to lean on no for 780 quad just because Nvidia will make the Titan more "special". Also, would stop me from buying another one for an expensive Physx card


----------



## Celeras

Did I miss a memo? Why does everyone use Precision all of a sudden instead of Afterburner


----------



## emett

I prefer the lay out and After Burner was causing me a couple dramas a while back.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Digging into it, it appears the ACX cooler cards use Phillips and Titan-style cooler cards use Torx. Odd.


That's not odd. The factory stock is T6. EVGA placed their own ACX cooler on there and used phillips.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I know everyone made a big deal about the EVGA ACX but to be honest, the cooler is nothing special. In fact, IMO, it's kid of bland for a dual fan design. I mean, look at the lightning and the direct CU models. They're way cooler. Pun intended.









Check out the Asus DirectCu GTX 780. Check out that fan design! The one over the main core is different from the other one. It's got a inner fan and an outer fan. So cool.











http://videocardz.com/42474/asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-pictured


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*
> 
> Hehehehe... Yeah. I should get around to updating my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be overclocking a QNIX 27" PLS monitor on my 3930k system


120-forget about it

80 is where you are at-max


----------



## Regent Square

wanako,

It is X70 part just in a different iteration.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> 120-forget about it
> 
> 80 is where you are at-max


No, the Qnix has a very very high chance of reaching 120hz, probably even higher


----------



## haritz85

Just installed EK-FC Titan plexi waterblock on my Gigabyte GTX 780.

Ambient temp: 18ºC
IDDLE: 19º-20ºC
Full Load: 34ºC
I'm using 360mm/30mm and 240mm/46mm rads

Some pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I know everyone made a big deal about the EVGA ACX but to be honest, the cooler is nothing special. In fact, IMO, it's kid of bland for a dual fan design. I mean, look at the lightning and the direct CU models. They're way cooler. Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Asus DirectCu GTX 780. Check out that fan design! The one over the main core is different from the other one. It's got a inner fan and an outer fan. So cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/42474/asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-pictured


It's taking forever to get these non ref cards out.


----------



## wermad

My old EVGA Titan SC and Asus Titan all had PH screws







Still have my trusty Torx precision screw driver set if the 780s come with them.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritz85*
> 
> Just installed EK-FC Titan plexi waterblock on my Gigabyte GTX 780.
> 
> Ambient temp: 18ºC
> IDDLE: 19º-20ºC
> Full Load: 34ºC
> I'm using 360mm/30mm and 240mm/46mm rads
> 
> Some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> guys who owns the SC ACX SLi rigs , do i need to flash the modded bios to fully enjoy this cards power ?!


You don't necessarily _need_ to, but for some people it's been giving them a very nice boost in clocks. I think it helps people that are stuck at 1.187v more. Mine were both at 1.2v stock so flashing to the modded 1.212v BIOS only gave me an extra 13mhz. But it also gets rid of throttling, if that's a problem for you on the stock BIOS. Mine only seemed to throttle in 3dMark11, during the first graphics test. So...flashing only takes a few seconds and it's pretty easy, so it's worth trying and seeing if it's something you want to stick with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Did I miss a memo? Why does everyone use Precision all of a sudden instead of Afterburner


I been using Precision since I got my Titan and then these 780's, was using Afterburner back when I had my 680 Lightnings. Assuming Afterburner has the same features as Precision, then I think it just comes down to preference. But yeah I haven't tried Afterburner in a while so I don't know if it has the framerate target, which I use because I don't like v-sync. And the built-in pixel clock function, which I use to overclock the display on my laptop.

But yeah, assuming they both have all the same features, since they're from the same dev, I think it just comes down to preference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I know everyone made a big deal about the EVGA ACX but to be honest, the cooler is nothing special. In fact, IMO, it's kid of bland for a dual fan design. I mean, look at the lightning and the direct CU models. They're way cooler. Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the Asus DirectCu GTX 780. Check out that fan design! The one over the main core is different from the other one. It's got a inner fan and an outer fan. So cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/42474/asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-pictured


This cooler seems not only quieter, but better performance-wise than the TFIV. At least in my experience. It kept big bad GK110 at 54C in Valley, and when I ran my 680 Lightning with 100% fan speed it was at 59C, with a much smaller chip.

That DCuII looks amazing. I may get it if they make it easy to over-volt again, by soldering the wires. But just because that one looks really good, doesn't mean the ACX is bad. And it does one hell of a job too.


----------



## Regent Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You don't necessarily _need_ to, but for some people it's been giving them a very nice boost in clocks. I think it helps people that are stuck at 1.187v more. Mine were both at 1.2v stock so flashing to the modded 1.212v BIOS only gave me an extra 13mhz. *But it also gets rid of throttling*, if that's a problem for you on the stock BIOS. Mine only seemed to throttle in 3dMark11, during the first graphics test. So...flashing only takes a few seconds and it's pretty easy, so it's worth trying and seeing if it's something you want to stick with.
> I been using Precision since I got my Titan and then these 780's, was using Afterburner back when I had my 680 Lightnings. Assuming Afterburner has the same features as Precision, then I think it just comes down to preference. But yeah I haven't tried Afterburner in a while so I don't know if it has the framerate target, which I use because I don't like v-sync. And the built-in pixel clock function, which I use to overclock the display on my laptop.
> 
> But yeah, assuming they both have all the same features, since they're from the same dev, I think it just comes down to preference.
> This cooler seems not only quieter, but better performance-wise than the TFIV. At least in my experience. It kept big bad GK110 at 54C in Valley, and when I ran my 680 Lightning with 100% fan speed it was at 59C, with a much smaller chip.
> 
> That DCuII looks amazing. I may get it if they make it easy to over-volt again, by soldering the wires. But just because that one looks really good, doesn't mean the ACX is bad. And it does one hell of a job too.


I did not understand this. It gets rid of speed throttle allowing a card to increase in a clock speed, is it what you meant?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That DCuII looks amazing. I may get it if they make it easy to over-volt again, by soldering the wires. But just because that one looks really good, doesn't mean the ACX is bad. And it does one hell of a job too.


Wouldn't say the ACX is bad since I haven't tested mine yet myself, but its more like they got the jump on the market vs Asus and MSI.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regent Square*
> 
> I did not understand this. It gets rid of speed throttle allowing a card to increase in a clock speed, is it what you meant?


If you're throttling on the stock BIOS, then you will get rid of it with the modded BIOS.

In addition to eliminating throttling, you'll be able to overclock a little higher since the voltage is slightly higher on the modded one. If you're stuck at 1.187v on the stock BIOS, you'll see a nice little improvement at 1.212v. If you're already at 1.2v on the stock BIOS, like I was, then you may only see one 13mhz-increment increase.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Wouldn't say the ACX is bad since I haven't tested mine yet myself, but its more like they got the jump on the market vs Asus and MSI.


True. It'll be interesting to see the rest of the lineup. Looking forward to Asus' though. If I only need to solder a few wires to get full voltage control then sign me up for 2


----------



## jderbs

Will 1.212v have safe temps with just the stock coolers running SLI?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Will 1.212v have safe temps with just the stock coolers running SLI?


With the reference blower coolers, yes.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Will 1.212v have safe temps with just the stock coolers running SLI?


I hit 72C at the most in SLI, and that's with a somewhat relaxed fan curve. These things have no problem staying cool. I also have good fans in my case though.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> True. It'll be interesting to see the rest of the lineup. Looking forward to Asus' though. If I only need to solder a few wires to get full voltage control then sign me up for 2


Yeah looks like they switched out the fan design like you guys pointed out and having two different style fan. If its any indication since the GTX 770 from MSI has the TF cooler that the 780 will just get a slightly bigger version. Just odd that MSI hasn't shown their hands yet with a GTX 780 Lightning, PE and normal TF.


----------



## Killa Cam

now that msi 780 gaming card is official. we should see the lightning soon


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Yeah looks like they switched out the fan design like you guys pointed out and having two different style fan. If its any indication since the GTX 770 from MSI has the TF cooler that the 780 will just get a slightly bigger version. Just odd that MSI hasn't shown their hands yet with a GTX 780 Lightning, PE and normal TF.


IMHO I don't see the point of the MSI Lightning and in fact other custom pcb designs. 1, you won't be able to put a WB on it, 2 it's ultimately going to be limited by voltage just as every other GTX 780. The only reason IMO is better air cooling.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> IMHO I don't see the point of the MSI Lightning and in fact other custom pcb designs. 1, you won't be able to put a WB on it, 2 it's ultimately going to be limited by voltage just as every other GTX 780. The only reason IMO is better air cooling.


1. You will be. EVGA has a partnership with Swiftech that makes the HydroCopper series WB for their Classified cards. EK and others makes WB for EVGA FTW edition. MSI doesn't have a partnership with anyone but Aquacomputer and EK off the top of my head have made waterblocks for the Lightning series.

2. We don't know yet. Jacob commented that they might be allowed to sell the GTX 780 Classified with EVBot. And if EVGA is allowed than expect the MSI with software voltage control.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> IMHO I don't see the point of the MSI Lightning and in fact other custom pcb designs. 1, you won't be able to put a WB on it, 2 it's ultimately going to be limited by voltage just as every other GTX 780. The only reason IMO is better air cooling.


ek has stepped up by making wb for custom pcb cards, so i don't expect anything different. even aquacomputer made a lightning 680 block as well. but you're right, its nice to have a custom pcb with better power phases, but if voltage is limited, then there is no point.


----------



## leoxtxt

Where i can find the modded BIOS ? i can't get past 1.187v on my Gigabyte 780 (reference).


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> 1. You will be. EVGA has a partnership with Swiftech that makes the HydroCopper series WB for their Classified cards. EK and others makes WB for EVGA FTW edition. MSI doesn't have a partnership with anyone but Aquacomputer and EK off the top of my head have made waterblocks for the Lightning series.
> 
> 2. We don't know yet. Jacob commented that they might be allowed to sell the GTX 780 Classified with EVBot. And if EVGA is allowed than expect the MSI with software voltage control.


I seriously doubt any GTX 780 will be allowed to go over 1.212v, remember nVidia forced EVGA to remove EVBot from the GTX 680 Classified. I did not know about the partnerships but essentially cooling remains the only reason and only for air cooling. Buying a card with a custom air cooling design (Likely higher price) just to remove it and put a WB on it and still be limited by voltage just seems strange to me.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Where i can find the modded BIOS ? i can't get past 1.187v on my Gigabyte 780 (reference).


http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html


----------



## dph314

Yeah I doubt they'll have a EVBot port on the card. However, leaving a nice easy spot on the PCB for one to be soldered on might be a possibility. Which is better than nothing I suppose.

Lightning/Classified versions for people not willing to hard-mod might be not worth the added cost, depending on what the premium ends up being. You do get a higher binned chip though, and better components, which both slightly raise the chances of getting a good overclocker. But yeah if you're not going to hard-mod the card then you have to decide if paying more is worth the chance at a better overclock. Also, obviously, there's things like a quieter cooler. But the ACX one is quiet, cool, and only $10 more than reference. So...wouldn't be surprised if it cuts into Lightning/Classified sales if they each end up costing $100 or more than reference.


----------



## MerkageTurk

How do i flash modded bios?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I seriously doubt any GTX 780 will be allowed to go over 1.212v, remember nVidia forced EVGA to remove EVBot from the GTX 680 Classified. I did not know about the partnerships but essentially cooling remains the only reason and only for air cooling. Buying a card with a custom air cooling design (Likely higher price) just to remove it and put a WB on it and still be limited by voltage just seems strange to me.


What the Classified might be

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/10100_100#post_20093344

If nVidia does allow them to do it, it'll be great news


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How do i flash modded bios?


Use GPU-Z 0.6.4 to backup the original bios from each 780 that you have: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/at...2&d=1344772659

Then install nvflash latest version.

If you have only 1 780, then from command prompt use the following command: nvflash biosname.rom -4 -5 -6

or if you have multiple 780's, then do: nvflash --index to see the #s of your cards, then do: nvflash --index=# biosname.rom -4 -5 -6 where # is the index # of the card you want to flash. So in my system, I have 3 780's, so I had to do the following:

nvflash --index=0 biosname.rom -4 -5 -6
nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom -4 -5 -6
nvflash --index=2 biosname.rom -4 -5 -6

Then press "y" both times you are asked, and viola you're done.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks


----------



## MerkageTurk

How do i go back to original bios; I saved it however CMD closes when i try to go back.


----------



## NRD

Wow, so many posts in this thread lol. It took me the last few days of reading between this and the valley thread to get caught up fully









I have the new SC ACX bios that svl7 made running right now, and while I like what it did for my Valley score (I'll find those extra .5-.6 fps somewhere ttnuagmada!) I'm not sure it helped my stable game overclocks. I was playing crysis 3 yesterday @ 1215/3400 on the stock bios but crashed with the new one at the same speeds. I had to drop down to 1202/3300 or so. . . . I have to test a bit more I suppose









*1228/3649 @1.212v







*


----------



## MerkageTurk

Managed to revert back to stock bios using NvFlash


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Wow, so many posts in this thread lol. It took me the last few days of reading between this and the valley thread to get caught up fully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the new SC ACX bios that svl7 made running right now, and while I like what it did for my Valley score (I'll find those extra .5-.6 fps somewhere ttnuagmada!) I'm not sure it helped my stable game overclocks. I was playing crysis 3 yesterday @ 1215/3400 on the stock bios but crashed with the new one at the same speeds. I had to drop down to 1202/3300 or so. . . . I have to test a bit more I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1228/3649 @1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You'll need a bit more to beat my single score,


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You'll need a bit more to beat my single score,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea I can't hit 1244 without sacrificing my sweet 7298MHz mem oc. I think at this point it's my other hardware that is limiting me, my CPU was at 5.1GHz for that run so I can't get much more out of that. I may try pulling my gt210 out this weekend and test to see if x16 pcie mode will net me another fps or two. Nice SLI score btw


----------



## Vertoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> You'll need a bit more to beat my single score,


dude you only get 3300 with 3 gtx 780 *** i get 3000 with 1 gtx slightly overclocked


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vertoxic*
> 
> dude you only get 3300 with 3 gtx 780 *** i get 3000 with 1 gtx slightly overclocked


That's why the post said *single* score.


----------



## NRD

I don't get where he sees 3 cards either, I see two listed in the SS and one is not running at 3d clock speeds . . .


----------



## MerkageTurk

how is this for 3d Mark


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Yea I can't hit 1244 without sacrificing my sweet 7298MHz mem oc. I think at this point it's my other hardware that is limiting me, my CPU was at 5.1GHz for that run so I can't get much more out of that. I may try pulling my gt210 out this weekend and test to see if x16 pcie mode will net me another fps or two. Nice SLI score btw


Thanks, I actually beat my sli score by .3 but haven't posted it. I think that single score was pretty horrible with the clocks I had set. For some reason it didn't scale too well. Think I should be able to hit 80-81 with a better run but oh well. In regards to your x16 pci mode, it may net you the little that you need for that single 780 top spot.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Wow, so many posts in this thread lol. It took me the last few days of reading between this and the valley thread to get caught up fully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the new SC ACX bios that svl7 made running right now, and while I like what it did for my Valley score (I'll find those extra .5-.6 fps somewhere ttnuagmada!) I'm not sure it helped my stable game overclocks. I was playing crysis 3 yesterday @ 1215/3400 on the stock bios but crashed with the new one at the same speeds. I had to drop down to 1202/3300 or so. . . . I have to test a bit more I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1228/3649 @1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Exact same thing happened to me on that modded BIOS. I was stable in Metro at a certain clock, and then I flashed to the modded BIOS. Not only did I not gain any mhz, I actually _lost_ a few. But since flashing this other card that I now have on top, I haven't had time to do much testing. But it seems fine so far. Seems like things like this vary on a card-by-card basis.


----------



## MerkageTurk

How was my 3d mark score please?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How was my 3d mark score please?


11600-11650 for graphics score is about as high as most 780s are going to get. A few will get higher, but not many.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Exact same thing happened to me on that modded BIOS. I was stable in Metro at a certain clock, and then I flashed to the modded BIOS. Not only did I not gain any mhz, I actually _lost_ a few. But since flashing this other card that I now have on top, I haven't had time to do much testing. But it seems fine so far. Seems like things like this vary on a card-by-card basis.


Thanks for the info, good to know it wasn't just me. Anyone else on the svl7 moded bios, stock or ACX version see similar behavior with their stable game clocks after flashing?


----------



## wholeeo

I hate to say it but I'm thinking people just don't know what their game stable clocks truly are. From my experience with GK110 bench marking clocks and game clocks are completely different animals. Then it depends on the game you are playing and just cause it doesn't crash during one session doesn't mean it won't during another. I still stand by Far Cry 3 being the best test for game stable. My


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I hate to say it but I'm thinking people just don't know what their game stable clocks truly are. From my experience with GK110 bench marking clocks and game clocks are completely different animals. Then it depends on the game you are playing and just cause it doesn't crash during one session doesn't mean it won't during another. I still stand by Far Cry 3 being the best test for game stable. My


1150/3460 for mine as far as I can tell from the few games I have played since getting the 780. Memory might need dropped a bit though. And I fully expect there to be that one game that drops my core a few more speed bins.

All of which will be meaningless once I go SLI. At that point I might even underclock for less heat and noise.









Just waiting on that slow boat from China to dock in L.A.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 1150/3460 for mine as far as I can tell from the few games I have played since getting the 780. Memory might need dropped a bit though.


I'm estimating my cards to be in that area as well similar to what my Titan's were able to do in benchmarks vs gaming. 1238 Valley, 1150 give or take Far Cry 3. I'm thinking if anyone is Far Cry 3 stable @ 1200+ they should be hitting near 1300 in Valley with no problem.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> But the ACX one is quiet, cool, and only $10 more than reference. So...wouldn't be surprised if it cuts into Lightning/Classified sales if they each end up costing $100 or more than reference.


So you really like yours then? Can you compare it to other cards/coolers? Also, where did you get it? I got the auto noti email from the egg, but it sold out in 3 min!!









edit: anyone running this card on nehalem/lynnfield?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm estimating my cards to be in that area as well similar to what my Titan's were able to do in benchmarks vs gaming. 1238 Valley, 1150 give or take Far Cry 3. I'm thinking if anyone is Far Cry 3 stable @ 1200+ they should be hitting near 1300 in Valley with no problem.


Nope, I'm stable in Far Cry 3 @ 1241 but can't bench any higher than that.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm estimating my cards to be in that area as well similar to what my Titan's were able to do in benchmarks vs gaming. 1238 Valley, 1150 give or take Far Cry 3. I'm thinking if anyone is Far Cry 3 stable @ 1200+ they should be hitting near 1300 in Valley with no problem.


Yea I most likely wasn't stable at the clocks I was running on, I'll try using more sane clocks for gaming in the future


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Nope, I'm stable in Far Cry 3 @ 1241 but can't bench any higher than that.


Sure you are.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sure you are.


Well if over two hours of Far Cry 3 @1241 isn't stable I don't know what is


----------



## y2kcamaross

I could bench at 1260+ with one of my cards in valley, but could only get it to 1180 stable in metro last light


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Well if over two hours of Far Cry 3 @1241 isn't stable I don't know what is


Yup, that's stable all right. Congrats on being the first and only person on the net that game stable clocks matches their Valley clocks,


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Well if over two hours of Far Cry 3 @1241 isn't stable I don't know what is


in order to be stable you have to beat the game 3 times straight through without letting your gpus idle at all!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I could bench at 1260+ in one of my cards with valley, but could only get it to 1180 stable in metro last light


I crash after about 10 seconds in Heaven @ 1254, I haven't tried 1254 with the EVGA SC BIOS from TI yet which apparently allowed skynet to get 1254 stable albeit for a 3dmark run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> in order to be stable you have to beat the game 3 times straight through without letting your gpus idle at all!


That would appear to be the case. I just feel sad for the people having benchmarks stable at 1241-1254 etc and having to lower the cores to such low freqs


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Run 50 loops of Crysis 1 Benchmark with no AA and then 50 runs 16xQ and it should be good to go.

I go by this and it seems enough for me. Don't have Far Cry 3 to test.


----------



## Migelo

Just ordered mine, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jodiuh

Which version? I've been looking/hoping for an EVGA ACX or other non ref card for a few days now...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yup, that's stable all right. Congrats on being the first and only person on the net that game stable clocks matches their Valley clocks,


I will say that this is without any memory OC, during my testing upto 7.2GHz memory only netted me 2FPS average (each test increased my score and averages and with no visible artifacts), although my mins increased alot. Coming from 7970 I never OC'd the mem on that either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Just ordered mine, can't wait to get it!


Welcome to the club m8, you'll enjoy the card its a beast. What version did you decide to go with?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I crash after about 10 seconds in Heaven @ 1254, I haven't tried 1254 with the EVGA SC BIOS from TI yet which apparently allowed skynet to get 1254 stable albeit for a 3dmark run.
> That would appear to be the case. I just feel sad for the people having benchmarks stable at 1241-1254 etc and having to lower the cores to such low freqs


Don't be sad for us, we just have to buy more cards to compensate


----------



## ssgwright

with the modded bios I'm stable (or so I think after 3hrs of bf3) at 1201.. keeping the fingers crossed

I was hoping being on water that I could get it stable at 1228 but it crashed after about an hour playing bf3


----------



## Migelo

Just a reference Palit card.

http://www.hoh.de/hardware/grafikkarten/nvidia/geforce-gtx-serie/palit/824331/palit-grafikkarte-geforce-gtx-780-3gb-gddr5

And thx for the welcome. I'm sure it'll serve me well as did my GTX260 (omg, old old).
But my CPU will be bottlenecking now, planing on switching to Haswell i7 4770k later this month!


----------



## jderbs

This may be a ******ed question, but I see you guys talking about 1200 mhz stable and what not... how is that possible with an 863 base clock and +200 offset or something? I'm not understanding how that equals 1200.


----------



## Jodiuh

Blame Nvidia. Its like turbo for intel chips. The cards "boost" on their own another 150 or so from whatever their overclocked "base" clock.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> This may be a ******ed question, but I see you guys talking about 1200 mhz stable and what not... how is that possible with an 863 base clock and +200 offset or something? I'm not understanding how that equals 1200.


Boost clock. The only way to know what the core clock is running at is to put it under load and monitor it. +offset numbers are a meaningless measure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Blame Nvidia. Its like turbo for intel chips. The cards "boost" on their own another 150 or so from whatever their overclocked "base" clock.


Pretty much.


----------



## jderbs

Ah okay. Thanks!


----------



## Jodiuh

And they don't boost as much when over 80C, which is why non reference coolers are more desireable.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> And they don't boost as much when over 80C, which is why non reference coolers are more desireable.


The reference cooler is actually quite good, the only problem being how loud it is over 60%. My card never goes over 73c with a custom fan profile. The temp target can also be raised which for people without custom fan profiles will allow them to continue at boost clocks at higher temps.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> The reference cooler is actually quite good, the only problem being how loud it is over 60%. My card never goes over 73c with a custom fan profile. The temp target can also be raised which for people without custom fan profiles will allow them to continue at boost clocks at higher temps.


It is quieter than blowers from nVidia references past, but it is still loud after 65%. This applies to the stock Titan, 780 and 770 reference coolers. In addition, these blowers actually can cool (sans the noise), unlike the ones in the past that can't cool your GPU.


----------



## Jodiuh

Last blower I had was a 680 reference and it was loud as @&$!. Never again.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Last blower I had was a 680 reference and it was loud as @&$!. Never again.


Cause it wasn't vapor chamber and the fans were small... The Titan/780/770 reference is a big improvement. I would still prefer ACX, TF or WF myself though, but you got to admit the latest blowers from nVidia is art-worthy.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So Im thinking of grabing one of these. Have some questions for you owners.

1. I have a single slot SFF build so I can only have one GPU in my rig, will this be powerful enough if I go 1440P (current is 1080)

2. Does this reach titan performance when OC, and if so what frequency is needed to reach it.

3. Can you max just about every game including crysis 3? At what FPS?

Thanks for your time boys.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Last blower I had was a 680 reference and it was loud as @&$!. Never again.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause it wasn't vapor chamber and the fans were small... The Titan/780/770 reference is a big improvement. I would still prefer ACX, TF or WF myself though, but you got to admit the latest blowers from nVidia is art-worthy.
Click to expand...

Oh its pretty, but I'm not going to risk it again...especially with all the nice pics of Asus' DCII 780 or that ugly triple fan from gigabyte.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Oh its pretty, but I'm not going to risk it again...especially with all the nice pics of Asus' DCII 780 or that ugly triple fan from gigabyte.


Go ACX if you want prettiness and function.


----------



## Jodiuh

I will if I find one in stock!!!

Some bafoon on amazon said it was loud tho.









guru3d and tpu say its quiet and similar to the gb wf.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I will if I find one in stock!!!
> 
> Some bafoon on amazon said it was loud tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guru3d and tpu say its quiet and similar to the gb wf.


Hmmmm who to trust...

Top-tier review sites that tests pretty accurately on noise...

OR

Some idiot who probably got a defective card or broke his card inadvertently installing and raged his misfortunes on the manufacturer telling everyone it is the loudest thing and scam ever...

Hmmm...


----------



## Jodiuh

Possible the one dude on amazon is as fussy about noise level as me. I found the reference 680 to be LOUD LOUD LOUD.

I find 2 Asus 660s with their DC2 coolers very quiet tho, so I may wait for that.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Hi gents. I've been going back and forth deciding between ACX or Stock blower cooling.....so i'd like to see what the advice is....i have a Corsair 500R with 1 Top 120mm intake fan giving air to the HSF push/pull which exhausts out the back. One 200mm fan on the side and two 120mm intake in the front, and these three i switch ON whenever I'm gaming. Now I'm trying to picture how an ACX card would come into play in my case with the GTX 580 running as PhysX.
What is your two cents?
Also what are these modded bios'es i see people talking about?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jodiuh

Cooling is EXTREMELY overrated imo. I have 2 intake and 1 exhaust. I have a door on the case (550D). They're only 1200 RPM, but they keep an oced i5 760 and 2 oced 660s in SLI under 70C.

You'll be fine with an ACX...but why even use a 580 just for physx?


----------



## GoldenTiger

@Jodiuh, I'm very happy with my eVGA 780 ACX SC @ 45% fan speed for a 24/7 oc on the TI BIOS (which is higher RPM's than the stock one at 45%) oc'd... the tone on these fans is very low and dull, not sharp/harsh/whiny/etc. at all. You do get some air noise and motor noise at higher speeds though, but if you're not running a bleeding-edge OC where every degree counts, it stays very quiet at a high OC while keeping things cool. I am running 24/7 @ 46-48% fan with, for a balance of noise/temps/performance 1202c/6580m, though I can go higher on the clocks it requires more fan speed, and I prefer the silence to the extra 1-2% speed. I'm running a Fractal Define R3 with the top rear fan bay and side bottom panel on undervolted 140mm fans, with a normal-volted stock 120mm fan on the CM 212+, and the stock 140mm fan in the rear exhaust. I have two undervolted/silent fans on the 120mm intakes up front as well. It blends in nicely with a very mildly raised noise level for gaming, and obviously at idle is completely silent.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I hate to say it but I'm thinking people just don't know what their game stable clocks truly are. From my experience with GK110 bench marking clocks and game clocks are completely different animals. Then it depends on the game you are playing and just cause it doesn't crash during one session doesn't mean it won't during another. I still stand by Far Cry 3 being the best test for game stable. My


Not the case with me. I may say stupid things once in a while, but I do have a little common sense







Yes, I found a while ago that game and bench clocks can differ by a bit. And I also found that although stable in many other games at a certain clock with my Titan, for months actually, Metro LL brought it down 52mhz. Same situation with my 780s. So I played at 1150mhz perfectly fine for days. Flashed to the modded BIOS and even 1163mhz would crash. So I figured I didn't gain anything from it and just dropped back down to my 1150mhz. Crashed within 15 minutes. Multiple times. Flashed back to the stock BIOS and finished the rest of the game at 1150mhz no problem.

Nothing else changed. And there wasn't much room for user error. Only variable was the BIOS. Hours on the stock BIOS = perfectly fine. 15 minutes on the modded one = crash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> But the ACX one is quiet, cool, and only $10 more than reference. So...wouldn't be surprised if it cuts into Lightning/Classified sales if they each end up costing $100 or more than reference.
> 
> 
> 
> So you really like yours then? Can you compare it to other cards/coolers? Also, where did you get it? I got the auto noti email from the egg, but it sold out in 3 min!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: anyone running this card on nehalem/lynnfield?
Click to expand...

Yes, very pleased with it. I've had the TFIV on my Lightnings, then the reference 780/Titan blower on my Titans, and now the ACX cooler with my 780s. It's nice and quiet and does an excellent job at keeping the chip cool, as long as you have good airflow in your case, since they dump the heat inside. The ACX cooler does a few degrees better at keeping GK110 cool than the TFIV did at keeping GK104. So I'm pleased all around, yes. Definitely would recommend it. But as was said a few pages ago, we haven't seen the competition yet. So they may be better, but definitely will be more expensive, since the ACX is only $10 above reference (but also a reference PCB).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So Im thinking of grabing one of these. Have some questions for you owners.
> 
> 1. I have a single slot SFF build so I can only have one GPU in my rig, will this be powerful enough if I go 1440P (current is 1080)
> 
> 2. Does this reach titan performance when OC, and if so what frequency is needed to reach it.
> 
> 3. Can you max just about every game including crysis 3? At what FPS?
> 
> Thanks for your time boys.


1. Depending on the settings...definitely. As long as you don't plan on running MSAA x8 or anything like that.

2. Here is the little I did as far as comparing Titan to the 780. As you can see, unless you need the 6GBs, there's really no tough decision here









3. Yes. Don't have time to list numbers now, but again, Crysis 3 sans MSAA x8 for sure. If that's what you mean by "maxxing" then I guess not, unless you can put up with the framerate dips. But with reasonable levels of AA...definitely


----------



## Blimp

Yea I started overclocking my 780 thinking Valley was the best way to get stable clocks, but you really do need to play a game, I get stable valley runs at 1228 / 3600, but I just crashed in COD BO2 zombies at 1164 / 3450. I think realistic stable game clocks are around 1150 / 3300.


----------



## jderbs

straight out of the box SLI with firestrike


----------



## Xyrrath

Max i could get with Modded Bios

73.3fps in Valley

1201 Mhz GPU
1212 mV
3610mhz Memory


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Cooling is EXTREMELY overrated imo. I have 2 intake and 1 exhaust. I have a door on the case (550D). They're only 1200 RPM, but they keep an oced i5 760 and 2 oced 660s in SLI under 70C.
> 
> You'll be fine with an ACX...but why even use a 580 just for physx?


i might sell it on ebay after....or take it for a friend overseas.....what else is there to do with it?

And what are these modded BIOS'es everyone keeps talking about? Is there a guide anywhere?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Cooling is EXTREMELY overrated imo. I have 2 intake and 1 exhaust. I have a door on the case (550D). They're only 1200 RPM, but they keep an oced i5 760 and 2 oced 660s in SLI under 70C.
> 
> You'll be fine with an ACX...but why even use a 580 just for physx?
> 
> 
> 
> i might sell it on ebay after....or take it for a friend overseas.....what else is there to do with it?
> 
> And what are these modded BIOS'es everyone keeps talking about? Is there a guide anywhere?
Click to expand...

PM me if you'd like the link to the modded BIOS, as I don't think we can post it here. Or maybe we can, who knows. Can't keep up with the rules.

As for the 580...I'd sell it. It's way overkill for a PhysX card. If you really want a PhysX card you could just sell the 580 and get one with the money and still have some left over.


----------



## jderbs

GPU-Z is yelling at me when I try to save the stock bios. Any ideas?


----------



## Jodiuh

^lol

GoldenTiger & dph314:

Thanks for the comments on the ACX cooler. EVGA and egg just got stock in the last hour. My "GTX 660 SLI" LAN friend and I both got in on the one from EVGA. We both suffered for at least a month w/ this SLI crap. It'll be nice to be back on a single card again. I just hope my old i5 760 holds up. I'm getting old and lazy, the thought of installing a new board/cpu & probably a fresh windows install is quite unnerving, lol.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> GPU-Z is yelling at me when I try to save the stock bios. Any ideas?


Yes you need to use the older version of GPU-Z. 0.6.4 http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2157/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-6-4/


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> EVGA and egg just got stock in the last hour.


Noooooooooooooooo! They must have sold out again just now.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what vbios are you using ?
> 
> PS: can you fill the RiG info so we all know the type of hardware you have. it makes a lot easy to help.
> Create a RiG


rig info filled out and 320.18


----------



## Killa Cam

ppcs has the evga backplate in stock. just ordered one


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> EVGA and egg just got stock in the last hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooo! They must have sold out again just now.
Click to expand...

Oh d0000000d! I'm so sorry, lol!












My buddy said he was shaking the whole time he was ordering cause he didn't think it was gonna go through. I was super nervous too, lol!


----------



## ssgwright

here's my latest benches:


----------



## Chomuco

new!! gtx 780 lightning ?? goo!!
















http://videocardz.com/42549/msi-teasing-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-at-computex


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Yes you need to use the older version of GPU-Z. 0.6.4 http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2157/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-6-4/


Still a no go... telling me that it isn't supported by the device.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^lol
> 
> GoldenTiger & dph314:
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the ACX cooler. EVGA and egg just got stock in the last hour. My "GTX 660 SLI" LAN friend and I both got in on the one from EVGA. We both suffered for at least a month w/ this SLI crap. It'll be nice to be back on a single card again. I just hope my old i5 760 holds up. I'm getting old and lazy, the thought of installing a new board/cpu & probably a fresh windows install is quite unnerving, lol.


You're welcome... and yeah, SLI works a lot better than crossfire but it's not problem-free still. I am VERY happy with my SC ACX 780.... glad to hear you were able to snap one up! The i5 760 will be a bottleneck but I wouldn't worry about it to be honest. I know exactly what you mean as far as re-doing computers... I'm happy enough to swap video cards, memory, etc. but pulling motherboards every week is a bit old hat to me at this point.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Still a no go... telling me that it isn't supported by the device.


Try 0.6.6


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Still a no go... telling me that it isn't supported by the device.


Use this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48112&d=1344772659

It works, personally tested







on my 780 for BIOS extraction.


----------



## jderbs

Tried it on 0.7 and it works. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jodiuh

I wonder what "unlicked bios" means over that 780...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new!! gtx 780 lightning ?? goo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/42549/msi-teasing-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-at-computex


I can't stand how MSI has the balls to put that crap on the box still. "Unlocked digital power"? "Disable all protections"? Yeah right. All that on the box and it'll have a max voltage of 1.212v without a hard-mod. They won't put _that_ on the box though I bet.


----------



## wermad

TigerDirect has the EVGA GTX 780 SC for $659.99. Though limited to one per customer. Ordered mine. Will be joining the club soon







. Waiting on my last Titan to sell and I'll order two more









http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181477


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> TigerDirect has the EVGA GTX 780 SC for $659.99. Though limited to one per customer. Ordered mine. Will be joining the club soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Waiting on my last Titan to sell and I'll order two more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181477


I'd figured you will wait for Classifieds or something...


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Which is the best driver for 780s? 320.11?
> 
> 320.18 seems to be getting a bad rap, and there are even reports of it physically damaging Fermi cards.


I think we are stuck with 320.18. Lower versions don't support the 780, but I'm not having any problems.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I'd figured you will wait for Classifieds or something...


Nah, I already have a couple of titan blocks ready to go. I don't want to end up w/ a custom pcb one that will need an expensive block.

Titan still for sale


----------



## jderbs

SLI up to 1208 core and 7000 mem. It's stable so far, but I'm going to boot up BF3 and see how she behaves.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I can't stand how MSI has the balls to put that crap on the box still. "Unlocked digital power"? "Disable all protections"? Yeah right. All that on the box and it'll have a max voltage of 1.212v without a hard-mod. They won't put _that_ on the box though I bet.


^this^


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> I think we are stuck with 320.18. Lower versions don't support the 780, but I'm not having any problems.


They come with 320.11, I personally used it for about a day and found it more stable when overclocking. Ill go back to it tomorrow or once I have free time.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I can't stand how MSI has the balls to put that crap on the box still. "Unlocked digital power"? "Disable all protections"? Yeah right. All that on the box and it'll have a max voltage of 1.212v without a hard-mod. They won't put _that_ on the box though I bet.


We'll see. I may just be being naive but I'm hopeful that MSI will find a way around Green Light either by offering some sort of online registration for usage of overvoltage that voids the warranty or some other method that won't leave them on the hook for a bunch of burnt up GK110's...


----------



## TechSilver13

Finally got my EVGA ACX card ordered today. Hopefully it comes by Friday. It shipped today right after I ordered it. With how fast they are selling they probably get the shipment and shove them on someone's desk and say in 5 minutes when we sell out slap the labels on them and ship em.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jodiuh

Awe, mine didn't ship today.









I'm going to name him Ralph when he comes in.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey guys I made some updates *"[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club"*.
added a Nvflash for Windows with instructions inside " How To "
removed some useless links
added infor how to download vBios and where to get it.
every link and infor was approved and permitted by a OCN MoD.
so far so good OCN stuff are very happy with our Thread







for everyone.
*Very import of all read below and pass it on.*
Quote:


> vBios Disclaimer Info read: Spoiler!]vBios Disclaimer Info read this
> In order tho download the vBios, You must register on this site *T|I*. Read the rules, have five post, no more than two post in less the 15 minutes, the first five post must be approved by a MoD to be able to download any files on *T|I*. If you have any issue or suggestion about the vBios you must contact the OP posting in his Thread.


----------



## Kwilson408

Whoop! There it is!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey guys I made some updates *"[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club"*.
> added a Nvflash for Windows with instructions inside " How To "
> removed some useless links
> added infor how to download vBios and where to get it.
> every link and infor was approved and permitted by a OCN MoD.
> so far so good OCN stuff are very happy with our Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for everyone.
> *Very import of all read below and pass it on.*


Great job on the original post,







I think Alatar should just hand you over the keys to the Titan one as well. In regards to the bios warning, the OC Edition Modded Bios is available without needing to register. I'm thinking the ACX one will soon follow once svl7 has deemed it stable enough,

http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kwilson408*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop! There it is!


Welcome home Kwilson408 sit down relax get a beer pop i up give yourself the first







fill the form GTX Onwer's Club below my sig, take another good







and fill this one too.
Create New riG


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Great job on the original post,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alatar should just hand you over the keys to the Titan one as well. In regards to the bios warning, the OC Edition Modded Bios is available without needing to register. I'm thinking the ACX one will soon follow once svl7 has deemed it stable enough,
> 
> http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62


indeed







and thank you.

PS: thanks to refresh my head a bit with the NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS I will add this in the first page.


----------



## kx11

my order finally left germany

gonna be here tomorrow i hope


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my order finally left germany
> 
> gonna be here tomorrow i hope


Nice







, you will be very happy with your purcahse









this weekend I will have a lot fun toys to play








New fittings coming up friday
My Third RaD friday
Hydros friday
Back plate today







and my 800D never stop been MoDdeD.

night night


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you will be very happy with your purcahse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend I will have a lot fun toys to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New fittings coming up friday
> My Third RaD friday
> Hydros friday
> Back plate today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 800D never stop been MoDdeD.
> 
> night night


Nice, a fun weekend awaits. You should post some pics.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new!! gtx 780 lightning ?? goo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/42549/msi-teasing-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-at-computex


For some odd reason it feels like they're taking forever with the launch of this thing. Hope we'll have it mid summer.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> We'll see. I may just be being naive but I'm hopeful that MSI will find a way around Green Light either by offering some sort of online registration for usage of overvoltage that voids the warranty or some other method that won't leave them on the hook for a bunch of burnt up GK110's...


I don't see why they don't. I mean...yeah, many things are done for the masses and not the small niche of enthusiasts/overclockers. But the entire _point_ of the 780, let alone the Lightning version, is meant _specifically_ for that niche. Which means I guarantee a large percentage of buyers would take advantage of whatever option they offered. So I doubt it would be a waste of their time to design them with that type of feature.

Couldn't they just do what you said, and have a separate registration type of thing where instead of getting a 3-year warranty you get a...well, I don't know how they would implement it. I'm sure there's a way though. Maybe something along the lines of Afterburner Extreme where you get your own personal copy. Or maybe a switch on the card that's under a sticker similar to the warranty sticker, that also says "Warranty void if removed" with a little switch underneath.

Whatever they do, it just kind of bugs me that they can still put that crap on the box. The word "unlocked" should be illegal to put on any 6 or 700-series Nvidia cards' boxes. Offering another loophole like with the 680 Lightning would be awesome, but I doubt they'll get away with that again. It seemed like it was not meant to happen. Just like the EVBot port.

I may go with the DCuII if it's easy to solder some wires to my motherboard. I may have to psyche myself up and grab a few beers beforehand...but I'd give it a shot


----------



## adamski07

Add me to the list! Two(2) EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX Cooler 3GB coming this week! One tomorrow and one on Thursday. I received my Sabertooth Z87 and 4770k today. Will test it all on Thursday night or if not, on Friday.


Spoiler: Sabertooth Z87 and 4770K


----------



## jpongin

Just got my EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper SLI's - here's my upgrade log:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1646299&page=4

PCIe 2.0 is no issue with 2560x1600 @ 60Hz. I was looking to OC it, but I have absolutely no need to as it's crunching anything I throw at it.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you will be very happy with your purcahse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend I will have a lot fun toys to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New fittings coming up friday
> My Third RaD friday
> Hydros friday
> Back plate today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 800D never stop been MoDdeD.
> 
> night night


looking forward for mess around with clocks and memory


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Awe, mine didn't ship today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to name him Ralph when he comes in.


I almost chocked on my peanuts while reading this...


----------



## wermad

There's an MSi in the Market for $610. Some one grab it!!!!!

Ordered 3rd Titan block, backplate, and bridge


----------



## shremi

I sold my GTX 690 for exactly the same amount i paid .... gotta love living in another country and buying from the US ... I plan on going with 780s SLI i have a quik question

Whats recommended PSU wattage for 780s in SLI ??????


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I sold my GTX 690 for exactly the same amount i paid .... gotta love living in another country and buying from the US ... I plan on going with 780s SLI i have a quik question
> 
> Whats recommended PSU wattage for 780s in SLI ??????


More like what amperage, nVidia's stock profile says +12V42A for a single 780. Guess you could cut some corners and go with +12V35~40 and still be safe.

A good 700w (bare minimum IMO with no room to OC) to 8xxW PSU would do.


----------



## Killa Cam

JEAH!!!


----------



## Vertoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> More like what amperage, nVidia's stock profile says +12V42A for a single 780. Guess you could cut some corners and go with +12V35~40 and still be safe.
> 
> A good 700w (bare minimum IMO with no room to OC) to 8xxW PSU would do.


i have a corsair HX1050, go with future proof, depending on how many hard drivers u have fans all that stuff, or if you going to be putting more stuff in there or maybe even TRI SLI u never know.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I don't see why they don't. I mean...yeah, many things are done for the masses and not the small niche of enthusiasts/overclockers. But the entire _point_ of the 780, let alone the Lightning version, is meant _specifically_ for that niche. Which means I guarantee a large percentage of buyers would take advantage of whatever option they offered. So I doubt it would be a waste of their time to design them with that type of feature.
> 
> Couldn't they just do what you said, and have a separate registration type of thing where instead of getting a 3-year warranty you get a...well, I don't know how they would implement it. I'm sure there's a way though. Maybe something along the lines of Afterburner Extreme where you get your own personal copy. Or maybe a switch on the card that's under a sticker similar to the warranty sticker, that also says "Warranty void if removed" with a little switch underneath.
> 
> Whatever they do, it just kind of bugs me that they can still put that crap on the box. The word "unlocked" should be illegal to put on any 6 or 700-series Nvidia cards' boxes. Offering another loophole like with the 680 Lightning would be awesome, but I doubt they'll get away with that again. It seemed like it was not meant to happen. Just like the EVBot port.
> 
> I may go with the DCuII if it's easy to solder some wires to my motherboard. I may have to psyche myself up and grab a few beers beforehand...but I'd give it a shot


Its not even that. The AIB could just make an unlocked SKU from the get-go and offer no warranty whatsoever with that SKU. Have it in big bold letters that the product doesn't have a warranty and that the only thing they will offer is a DOA exchange from the date received. Would take out the hassle of having to deal with customers question about what is and isn't allowed, and the customers would be happy with a fully unlocked. However I guess the issue is, is it by law that they have to give you warranty on the product for XX amount of time. Which is probably true.


----------



## Magnum26

I'd like a waterblock for the GTX780 that keeps the green glowing side lights, I think it's a nice touch and is a shame to lose when changing to water blocks. IMO.

I'm going to sound like a noob now but, if you have two GTX780's in SLI and pub waterblocks on them, how would you connect them together with barbs? WHat would you need? Please provide links if you can. I'm interested in going full water cooling when I get my new system but have never built a water cooling system before in all my 10 years of building pcs...


----------



## iNcontroL

EVGA currently has the 780 and 780 SC in stock. Seems Newegg just got them in stock as well.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> I'm going to sound like a noob now but, if you have two GTX780's in SLI and pub waterblocks on them, how would you connect them together with barbs? WHat would you need? Please provide links if you can. I'm interested in going full water cooling when I get my new system but have never built a water cooling system before in all my 10 years of building pcs...


You can use "sli links" or a "bridge" if the block maker offers one. Which ones did you have in mind?


----------



## lemniscate

just visited both Gigabyte and EVGA at computex... I think both the ACX and WF look good. too bad I couldn't find one even after visiting a few IT malls in Taipei. (on a side note, ref 780s seem to retail at around USD750-800 here)

maybe I'll just wait until local distributors have them.. though I don't think I can get the 780 ACX in Singapore/Indonesia.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can use "sli links" or a "bridge" if the block maker offers one. Which ones did you have in mind?


Which one of what? I like the see through blocks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Which one of what? I like the see through blocks.


Gpu waterblocks, which ones are you thinking about? The only one that makes a plexi one is EK. You can get their bridge (what I'm doing) or any adjustable sli links.

Amazon has the EVGA SC via TigerDirect (limit 3!!!!). Slightly higher shipping then ordering from TD, but you can order more then one. I got one in for now (#2 of 3) before they run out again. Still waiting to sell my last titan and order that 3rd!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTY84KI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

edit: one left!!!!

double edit: sold out at amazon via TD


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Nice, a fun weekend awaits. You should post some pics.


I will going to keep all of you update for sure. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Add me to the list! Two(2) EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX Cooler 3GB coming this week! One tomorrow and one on Thursday. I received my Sabertooth Z87 and 4770k today. Will test it all on Thursday night or if not, on Friday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sabertooth Z87 and 4770K


Fill the form and welcome home









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> looking forward for mess around with clocks and memory


As far as I know the blocks gived you 26MHz more in some case maybe I can get + 26MHz plus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There's an MSi in the Market for $610. Some one grab it!!!!!
> 
> Do it


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There's an MSi in the Market for $610. Some one grab it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do it
Click to expand...

Going with all EVGA SC


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

AC makes a plexi 780 block as well I believe...


----------



## jderbs

who's still paying 800+ for used Titans with the 780 out?


----------



## lemniscate

quick questions:

is MSI Lightning worth it over EVGA SC ACX if it's $150 more expensive?

is EVGA ACX worth it over Zotac reference if it's $75 more expensive?

(lightning price is a speculated retail price in my country, from the local distributor)


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> who's still paying 800+ for used Titans with the 780 out?


I was contemplating going with Titan for the 6GB because of Skyrim until I found out Skyrim can't even utilize 6GB of VRAM properly due to the 4GB RAM cap since it's a Direct X 9 32-Bit Game.


----------



## MerkageTurk

can i fit the hydro copper on the reference gtx 780?


----------



## revro

why doesnt 780 have 4gb vram ... it would be an instant buy, now i have to wait for 8xxx series and pray its 4gb or possibly go with 770 4gb ... which will save me 200eur but wont give me 50-60min fps in most games like 780 would ...

best
revro


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> why doesnt 780 have 4gb vram ... it would be an instant buy, now i have to wait for 8xxx series and pray its 4gb or possibly go with 770 4gb ... which will save me 200eur but wont give me 50-60min fps in most games like 780 would ...
> 
> best
> revro


Because it has a 384 Bit memory bus, it can only have 1.5/3/4.5/6 GB VRAM.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I have to say, in the last 24 months I've had 2 560tis, an Ati 5870, an Ati 5850, 2 GTX 680s, 2 AMD 7970s, and now 2 GTX 780s, and these are by far my favorite cards of any I've owned, from the gorgeous looks, how quiet and cool it operates, and to how easily they slice through everything even at [email protected], it's truly remarkable


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> I was contemplating going with Titan for the 6GB because of Skyrim until I found out Skyrim can't even utilize 6GB of VRAM properly due to the 4GB RAM cap since it's a Direct X 9 32-Bit Game.


That's at what resolution... 5760x1080? The games I play at that res don't get anywhere near that.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> That's at what resolution... 5760x1080? The games I play at that res don't get anywhere near that.


Naw it was for 2560 x 1440. No normal game would require that much VRAM but with the amount of Texture Mods I had running on Skyrim I had already hit the 3GB cap and had to cut back some. Some areas had me loading 20 different 4096x4096 Textures


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> For some odd reason it feels like they're taking forever with the launch of this thing. Hope we'll have it mid summer.


Yes, it might have an unlocked bios but it wont really do much if it's hardware voltage locked...

What do you think would happen if you were to just give that shroud a good kick and take a quick picture of it


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> More like what amperage, nVidia's stock profile says +12V42A for a single 780. Guess you could cut some corners and go with +12V35~40 and still be safe.
> 
> A good 700w (bare minimum IMO with no room to OC) to 8xxW PSU would do.


Also, what kind of CPU are you using, if you're using LGA2011, you'll pull about 800W while benching if you've got 2 780's and a 3930k overclocked. More than 1050W if you've got 3 780's. Just to keep that in mind.

About another 100-150W more if you're running furmark.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> I was contemplating going with Titan for the 6GB because of Skyrim until I found out Skyrim can't even utilize 6GB of VRAM properly due to the 4GB RAM cap since it's a Direct X 9 32-Bit Game.


That would be poor decision, I really don't get why are people so into this Skyrim game? I never played or even tried it, never ever, and I WON'T! it's like Skyrim is some graphic card norm which I should rule by when purchasing my card? If game needs so much moods and optimization to run and look fine then game suck to be honest! You almost shelved out grand for high end dx11 car so you could fulfill Skyrim criteria to play dx9 game? Cmon mate...







open your eyes!
Don't take this personally since it was not pointed that way, I see many of Skyrim guys posting same thing and almost makes me LOL.... just open your eyes.
Friendly advice to you and others...







mate


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yes, it might have an unlocked bios but it wont really do much if it's hardware voltage locked...
> 
> What do you think would happen if you were to just give that shroud a good kick and take a quick picture of it


Wait...which shroud? I'm lost and confused


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> That would be poor decision, I really don't get why are people so into this Skyrim game? I never played or even tried it, never ever, and I WON'T! it's like Skyrim is some graphic card norm which I should rule by when purchasing my card? If game needs so much moods and optimization to run and look fine then game suck to be honest! You almost shelved out grand for high end dx11 car so you could fulfill Skyrim criteria to play dx9 game? Cmon mate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open your eyes!
> Don't take this personally since it was not pointed that way, I see many of Skyrim guys posting same thing and almost makes me LOL.... just open your eyes.
> Friendly advice to you and others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mate


Skyrim is just one of the many games I play. No doubt it'd be impossible to convince you if like you say you'd never be willing to try but I'll give it a try... Skyrim on it's own is an excellent game, a game that people can easily invest 100+ Hours into. Now imagine an RPG game you truly enjoy, but with Crysis 3 comparable graphics 24/7. With the proper textures and ENB you can literally turn Skyrim into one of the best looking games available right now. Now when you look back and realize that this game was optimized for the 360/PS3 it really is impressive. Not only that but the mods are driven by a community that's constantly adding to them. Anything you can think of they'll probably have a mod for it.


----------



## Jodiuh

I once spent an entire day @ work modding Oblivion through RDP. When I got home...the game was BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## jderbs

This is only sort of related, but totally awesome news. I got the 780s to replace two 7970s I bought from Amazon (my build is not even a month old) because I couldn't stand them anymore. Loud, micro-stuttering, and hot were on top of the issues I had with almost nothing in the driver's working to the point where even bezel compensation would just restart my PC. I bought my 780s before returning them, but the problem was I had already redeemed the games deal and cut out a UPC for the stupid rebate (never again). Anyway, called Amazon and explained it to them and they're taking back both 7970s even with the missing UPC and I get to keep the rebate and games.

Can't beat customer service like that. I don't think I'll buy from anywhere else again as long as I can help it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yep Amazon UK is superb too


----------



## CattleCorn

Did we ever get confirmation that the EVGA backplate works with waterblocks?


----------



## Jodiuh

I recently had an amazon seller send me the wrong headphones...used w/ ear wax even. Amazon let me keep the headphones til the new ones came and didn't charge me. Also, I got a credit too!


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Skyrim is just one of the many games I play. No doubt it'd be impossible to convince you if like you say you'd never be willing to try but I'll give it a try... Skyrim on it's own is an excellent game, a game that people can easily invest 100+ Hours into. Now imagine an RPG game you truly enjoy, but with Crysis 3 comparable graphics 24/7. With the proper textures and ENB you can literally turn Skyrim into one of the best looking games available right now. Now when you look back and realize that this game was optimized for the 360/PS3 it really is impressive. Not only that but the mods are driven by a community that's constantly adding to them. Anything you can think of they'll probably have a mod for it.


You can convince me.







I could dare to compare it with GTA which I like and enjoy playing but to be honest game engine and optimization is crap! I used to do same thing like you did with Skyrim ENB custom graphic, mods and much more like you already know, and sure it clogs any graphic cars very well, and like you sad I spend hours playing it and I almost truly enjoyed it but like I first mention... Further more I would never obey my card purchase on this one, knowing there are many other newer (and even older dx9) games that are optimized and could look much better than this one.
It's not worth it imho... (not saying it's not worth playing it)


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I recently had an amazon seller send me the wrong headphones...used w/ ear wax even. Amazon let me keep the headphones til the new ones came and didn't charge me. Also, I got a credit too!


That's really disgusting hahaha


----------



## Jodiuh

They were IEM's so it was that deep down nasty brown/yellow sauce.


----------



## Buzzin92

Just ordered an MSI GTX 780, should be here tomorrow morning.









Should be a decent upgrade from a GTX 560 Ti...


----------



## Jodiuh

In BF3 specifically! The 580 was a HUGE upgrade from the 560 Ti. You're going to freak. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/blowup.gif.html


----------



## plasmeh

I'm new to the idea of flashing GPU bios, but are any custom BIOS available yet that support 4-way SLI or should we just wait for nVidia to release an update in the future for the support?


----------



## 316320




----------



## .Cerberus

Hey guys, I'm trying to decide whether to get 2x 780 ACX SC's or 2x normal 780SC's in my system. Im running a Carbide 500R. The top has a radiator mounted and the fans are pushing air down from the top. I also have 2 fans in the front pulling air in. The only fan pushing air out is the exhaust fan (AF140) moving air out of the case. What will result in a cooler solution?


----------



## Bishi

Have my GTX 780 SLI running stable at +250 / +650 (1150 / 3649). Gets ~21500 graphics score in Fire Strike


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to decide whether to get 2x 780 ACX SC's or 2x normal 780SC's in my system. Im running a Carbide 500R. The top has a radiator mounted and the fans are pushing air down from the top. I also have 2 fans in the front pulling air in. The only fan pushing air out is the exhaust fan (AF140) moving air out of the case. What will result in a cooler solution?


I'm going to say go 780SC reference cooler...unless you want to flip the radiator to exhaust air out....I personally wouldn't run two ACX's with that much intake, and that little exhaust....thats just me though


----------



## .Cerberus

Is any binning done for SC/ SC ACX? Or are they all just good OCrs?


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Is any binning done for SC/ SC ACX? Or are they all just good OCrs?


No binning outside of the Classified and FTW cards per [email protected] The SC are pretested @ the SC clocks, but are not binned.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to decide whether to get 2x 780 ACX SC's or 2x normal 780SC's in my system. Im running a Carbide 500R. The top has a radiator mounted and the fans are pushing air down from the top. I also have 2 fans in the front pulling air in. The only fan pushing air out is the exhaust fan (AF140) moving air out of the case. What will result in a cooler solution?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I'm going to say go 780SC reference cooler...unless you want to flip the radiator to exhaust air out....I personally wouldn't run two ACX's with that much intake, and that little exhaust....thats just me though


This. If you going SLI go with stock cooler. Otherwise you will have 25c different from first GPU to second GPU. I have been testing SLI with ACX. My final word for SLI ACX its does Sucks. I have seen my second GPU hittinig 60c and the first GPU 80c to 85c this running in a shoebox.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This. If you going SLI go with stock cooler. Otherwise you will have 25c different from first GPU to second GPU. I have been testing SLI with ACX. My final word for SLI ACX its does Sucks. I have seen my second GPU hittinig 60c and the first GPU 80c to 85c this running in a shoebox.


I can confirm this. With stock reference coolers my GPUs are the exact same temperature. Coming from 7970s that weren't reference coolers the difference was 15+ degrees.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This. If you going SLI go with stock cooler. Otherwise you will have 25c different from first GPU to second GPU. I have been testing SLI with ACX. My final word for SLI ACX its does Sucks. I have seen my second GPU hittinig 60c and the first GPU 80c to 85c this running in a shoebox.


Do you have a gap between the cards or are they right on top of one another?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to decide whether to get 2x 780 ACX SC's or 2x normal 780SC's in my system. Im running a Carbide 500R. The top has a radiator mounted and the fans are pushing air down from the top. I also have 2 fans in the front pulling air in. The only fan pushing air out is the exhaust fan (AF140) moving air out of the case. What will result in a cooler solution?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I'm going to say go 780SC reference cooler...unless you want to flip the radiator to exhaust air out....I personally wouldn't run two ACX's with that much intake, and that little exhaust....thats just me though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Do you have a gap between the cards or are they right on top of one another?


A gap about a 1" card to card.


----------



## .Cerberus

hmm any other opinions with the GTX 780 ACX SCs in SLI vs the normal GTX 780 SCs in SLI?

Carbide 500R, two 120mms blowing air in, 1 AF140 exhausting, top blocked off by radiator and fans on the outside of the case pushing air onto the radiator and there is a 200mm side fan right beside where the GPUs are supposed to be. I can install more fans in the case if needed.

This picture looks similar to mine - minus the orange circle and I can easily add that fan in
.

What do you guys think?

This is my motherboard


----------



## .Cerberus

NZXT or Arctic Cooling may have some custom WC closed loops I could install. I wonder if those would work more efficiently. I have a Seasonic X-1050 PSU so I think it should be enough for all that.

EDIT:Stock cooler it is/Is there anything more efficient that keeps air out of the case?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples,

Just wondering is the 780 just like the Titan in that it doesnt matter which one you buy because they are all the same? and the lower clocked/vanilla ones can just be overclocked to get the same performance as an SC that been overclocked too?


----------



## Nemessss

are 780 GTX better for o/c than GTX Titan? Or a GTX TITAN OC can still beat a 780 GTX easily


----------



## .Cerberus

Oh look there are closed loop WCs for the 780 and the Titan - http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html
Cools up to 320W. Might pick up these

EDIT: I can use option A and D:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Oh look there are closed loop WCs for the 780 and the Titan - http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html
> Cools up to 320W. Might pick up these


What? $179? Hell no. Get xspc kit and buy a block in the future you can even cool your cpu


----------



## .Cerberus

You know at this point I am considering this myself. Why didn't I just do a custom loop to begin with >_<.
I have never built a WC system from the ground up however so I will need a couple of days to feel confident.
Time is ticking and money is in the bank


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> You know at this point I am considering this myself. Why didn't I just do a custom loop to begin with >_<.
> I have never built a WC system from the ground up however so I will need a couple of days to feel confident.
> Time is ticking and money is in the bank


Very good. Than spend the money wise.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This. If you going SLI go with stock cooler. Otherwise you will have 25c different from first GPU to second GPU. I have been testing SLI with ACX. My final word for SLI ACX its does Sucks. I have seen my second GPU hittinig 60c and the first GPU 80c to 85c this running in a shoebox.


You prob have them way too close...I'm waiting for my ACX cards to arrive, 3 more days now, since they dropped yesterday on miami..

For reference with my 2 GTX 580 LE in SLI, i don't get more than 5c difference, at 20c ambient and a high oc...59c top, 54c bot after stressing them for hours. I would imagine ACX to behave the same for me.

Would have gone hydrocoppers, but I don't plan to keep them more than a year, as well as doing a complete rebuild on a Cross desk.


----------



## .Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> You prob have them way too close...I'm waiting for my ACX cards to arrive, 3 more days now, since they dropped yesterday on miami..


Looking forward to your temps


----------



## Buzzin92

Anyone tried folding on their 780's yet? want to know PPD numbers


----------



## djnforce9

Originally I was going to pass on this card because I had a GTX680 already and there really isn't anything that brings the card to its knees but a couple of my friends have older GPU's so we all decided to shuffle cards in order to make it cheaper for everyone. I got the GTX780, my friend got my GTX680, and our mutual friend will soon have a GTX570 SLI setup. Anyway I decided to push things further and overclock it which worked surprisingly well despite the fact that I am using the stock cooling. I got a stable setup with +160 on the core clock and +300 on memory using EVGA Precision X and an adjusted fan curve.

I then ran 3DMark11 2013 Performance Benchmark and got these results:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/735761
(ignore the core clock; it's inaccurate since 3DMark11 samples it before beginning the actual benchmark)

Seems to even pass the stock Titan from what I read on other benchmarks although I could be wrong. Either way, I am more satisfied that saved a bundle while still closing the performance gap between the two cards.

On a side note, I actually saw a 3DMark results page where someone got a GTX680 even higher than my overclocked GTX780 but I am willing to bet it was water-cooled. No other way you could get it THAT high.

EDIT: Got it stable at a higher memory clock value. I think this is the limit though since the boost was marginal:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/739948


----------



## VettePilot

I was about to buy one today then realized that it has no mini DP port for my Apple cinema display and no one makes a mini DP female to DP or DVI male adapter. So I guess I have to stick with AMD.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Did we ever get confirmation that the EVGA backplate works with waterblocks?


It will line up with all the right holes. What's in question is if the screws from the block will pass through the backplate. For the EK, DD, and Koolance blocks I used with the EVGA backplates, i ended up modifying the backplate a bit to make it fit or you'll just have to get additional screws. My EK backplates for Titan blocks only mounts to the four main gpu core screws and they supply you with longer screws.

Which blocks do you have?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I was about to buy one today then realized that it has no mini DP port for my Apple cinema display and no one makes a mini DP female to DP or DVI male adapter. So I guess I have to stick with AMD.


I'm using DP out to mini-DP in just fine.

*Edit:* WTH Apple, a breakout cable? Seriously?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djnforce9*
> 
> Originally I was going to pass on this card because I had a GTX680 already and there really isn't anything that brings the card to its knees but a couple of my friends have older GPU's so we all decided to shuffle cards in order to make it cheaper for everyone. I got the GTX780, my friend got my GTX680, and our mutual friend will soon have a GTX570 SLI setup. Anyway I decided to push things further and overclock it which worked surprisingly well despite the fact that I am using the stock cooling. I got a stable setup with +160 on the core clock and +300 on memory using EVGA Precision X and an adjusted fan curve.
> 
> I then ran 3DMark11 2013 Performance Benchmark and got these results:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/735761
> (ignore the core clock; it's inaccurate since 3DMark11 samples it before beginning the actual benchmark)
> 
> Seems to even pass the stock Titan from what I read on other benchmarks although I could be wrong. Either way, I am more satisfied that saved a bundle while still closing the performance gap between the two cards.
> 
> On a side note, I actually saw a 3DMark results page where someone got a GTX680 even higher than my overclocked GTX780 but I am willing to bet it was water-cooled. No other way you could get it THAT high.


Well I believe I had OVER 9000!!!


----------



## TheBenson

Bring on the aftermarket coolers, I want to buy into this card!


----------



## The Iron Reaper

Hey I'm looking at getting the GTX 780 once i get back for deployment in august. I was wondering if it would be worth getting a GTX 770 though since i only game at 1080p; however, money is not a factor in the choice. I'm only trying to find the card that would best suit my needs for playing at my desired settings ( typically being high or ultra at 60 or above 60 frames a second).


----------



## Brianmz

780 would be the best choice and overclock it.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/829?vs=827


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> You know at this point I am considering this myself. Why didn't I just do a custom loop to begin with >_<.
> I have never built a WC system from the ground up however so I will need a couple of days to feel confident.
> Time is ticking and money is in the bank


Yeah I was in the same boat and finally pulled the trigger. Got most of the parts today and will have the rest next week (FedEx SmartPost sucks).


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Yeah I was in the same boat and finally pulled the trigger. Got most of the parts today and will have the rest next week (FedEx SmartPost sucks).


Yes, smart post is odd, my 780s were supposed to arrive tomorrow, and they arrived yesterday, depends on luck.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm using DP out to mini-DP in just fine.
> 
> *Edit:* WTH Apple, a breakout cable? Seriously?


Honestly I am not sure why HDMI cables are still being used on high end cards at all anymore. They should have done 2 DVI's and 2 DP's either mini or regular. Anyone buying a 650 dollar card is not going to be using HDMI most likely. I don't even though my other 2 monitors have HDMI.


----------



## .Cerberus

F*****g NCIX, Increased the ACX price from 690$ CAD to 760$. This is a sign from Above to buy 2x780 normal SCs which solves all the problems in my case









Thanks for bearing with me guys.


----------



## specopsFI

I've decided to give my Titan a run for its money. Two reference GTX 780's incoming. Yes, I know, 780 SLI will destroy single Titan. But that's the thing: I'm not going SLI. I'm gonna see what the 780 has on Titan chip for chip, using the same cooler and stock BIOSes. If either one of those baby brothers OC'd can hold on within 5% of my rather average Titan in the most stressing games, then the Titan is going for sale. If not, then I'll find a new home for the 780's. Thinking about doing a mini review on this...

I just hope both of those 780's won't turn out to be great OC'ers since I don't wanna end up replacing my nice Xeon rig with an SLI platform...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Honestly I am not sure why HDMI cables are still being used on high end cards at all anymore. They should have done 2 DVI's and 2 DP's either mini or regular. Anyone buying a 650 dollar card is not going to be using HDMI most likely. I don't even though my other 2 monitors have HDMI.


TVs maybe? I personally would prefer just a handful of DP, mini or normal, since DP can output TMDS HDMI and DVI signals anyway. It's basically the über interconnect. At least until HDMI 2.0 comes out, which AFAIK DP won't be able to output.


----------



## wermad

Back in stock at amazon via TD:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2783-KR/dp/B00CTY84KI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370465367&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+gtx+780


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Back in stock at amazon via TD:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2783-KR/dp/B00CTY84KI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370465367&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+gtx+780


Isn't it worth it to get it with the ACX cooler? About to drop the coin...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> TVs maybe? I personally would prefer just a handful of DP, mini or normal, since DP can output TMDS HDMI and DVI signals anyway. It's basically the über interconnect. At least until HDMI 2.0 comes out, which AFAIK DP won't be able to output.


Ya I know I would prefer more DP's. I just ordered that adapter and then ordered up a SUperclock ACX from Tiger Direct. I wont buy from newegg or EVGA on things like this because of slaes tax.lol I should have the card tomorrow and the adapter but i am going to test the adapter on my AMD cards first before I swap everything out with new drivers. If I have to send the card back I want to do it without even opening the shipping box just in case.

looks like they still have some in stock with the ACX cooler

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181478&sku=E145-0784&cm_re=Homepage-_-Zone2_5-_-CatId_28_E145-0784


----------



## CattleCorn

Do we have a consensus best water block for 780?


----------



## adamski07

First one arrived today! Another one tomorrow!


----------



## VettePilot

Does anyone think it was a mistake not to wait for the Classified version given that will have dual bios and extra power phases? IT will be better for OC'ing for sure. I can still cancel my order but there is not date that I can find on when the classifieds will be out or if it will be possible to SLI a classified with a Superclock or not. I would think it would not work.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Do we have a consensus best water block for 780?


They should all come very close. I'm using ek and with the Titans, temps never went above 40c in 2d Surround









Btw, the xxl ones or full pcb ones don't cool better and I think the extra weight is not worth putting on your pcb.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya I know I would prefer more DP's. I just ordered that adapter and then ordered up a SUperclock ACX from Tiger Direct. I wont buy from newegg or EVGA on things like this because of slaes tax.lol I should have the card tomorrow and the adapter but i am going to test the adapter on my AMD cards first before I swap everything out with new drivers. If I have to send the card back I want to do it without even opening the shipping box just in case.
> 
> looks like they still have some in stock with the ACX cooler
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181478&sku=E145-0784&cm_re=Homepage-_-Zone2_5-_-CatId_28_E145-0784


$50 sales tax


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> $50 sales tax


I always get mine on TD. The only place I dont get taxed.







CA, btw.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> $50 sales tax


You must live in their state then. Stinks. That is why I did not order from EVGA or Newegg since it would be $60 extra in tax.

I am super surprised that TD still has them in stock given how fast they sell out through the Egg and EVGA.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Does anyone think it was a mistake not to wait for the Classified version given that will have dual bios and extra power phases? IT will be better for OC'ing for sure. I can still cancel my order but there is not date that I can find on when the classifieds will be out or if it will be possible to SLI a classified with a Superclock or not. I would think it would not work.


It would work, but you'd be limited by the lower-clocking one. Like the one clocked lower would have a 99% load on it and the faster one might be at 93% or something like that. Unless you matched up the clocks of course.

It depends. Even if it overclocks a little bit better, it won't be much. It's still going to be limited to 1.212v, so even with the beefed up PCB it's not going to blow away that many reference cards that already hit over 1202mhz. I'm just going to wait and see whether either the Classified, Lightning, or DCuII make it easy to solder voltage control in. And whicever one makes it the easiest, I'm going to go with.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Does anyone think it was a mistake not to wait for the Classified version given that will have dual bios and extra power phases? IT will be better for OC'ing for sure. I can still cancel my order but there is not date that I can find on when the classifieds will be out or if it will be possible to SLI a classified with a Superclock or not. I would think it would not work.


i have a feeling non-reference cards will be released by next week. not necessarily the classified per say, but i think it should be out by the end of this month.


----------



## wermad

Provantage.com has the PNY for $636 and charge OH tax (I believe), though they don't accept paypal









http://www.provantage.com/scripts/search.dll?QUERY=gtx+780&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0

I was actually gonna pick up all Zotac since they have really good warranty and support but EVGA seems to have that "cachet"









edit: PNY has a lifetime warranty (1 year to register for lifetime warranty).


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> i have a feeling non-reference cards will be released by next week. not necessarily the classified per say, but i think it should be out by the end of this month.


That was what I was wondering. I was not sure if the Superclock ACX cards were reference or not. I am thinking that I will put it plus another one under water at some point when I build my new rig with a rather large case to have plenty of room for big fat rads


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That was what I was wondering. I was not sure if the Superclock ACX cards were reference or not. I am thinking that I will put it plus another one under water at some point when I build my new rig with a rather large case to have plenty of room for big fat rads


If you don't mind going external. Temps are the same btw


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> It would work, but you'd be limited by the lower-clocking one. Like the one clocked lower would have a 99% load on it and the faster one might be at 93% or something like that. Unless you matched up the clocks of course.
> 
> It depends. Even if it overclocks a little bit better, it won't be much. It's still going to be limited to 1.212v, so even with the beefed up PCB it's not going to blow away that many reference cards that already hit over 1202mhz. I'm just going to wait and see whether either the Classified, Lightning, or DCuII make it easy to solder voltage control in. And whicever one makes it the easiest, I'm going to go with.


Gotcha. I figured since the classifed and the FTW cards would be a little too different given the 8+2 PCI power and extra power phases of the classified. I am a little confused as to why the ACX superclock did not have a dual bios. That saved my butt on one of my MSI 6970's recently. For the price this card should have it already. If they announce the classifieds by the end of next week I will sell my SC or send it back to TD since I am not going to install it right away anyway. I need to get my SNiper 5 board and 4770k still anyhow.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That was what I was wondering. I was not sure if the Superclock ACX cards were reference or not. I am thinking that I will put it plus another one under water at some point when I build my new rig with a rather large case to have plenty of room for big fat rads


the current acx cards are reference


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you don't mind going external. Temps are the same btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes!!! love the mounting brackets


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They should all come very close. I'm using ek and with the Titans, temps never went above 40c in 2d Surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, the xxl ones or full pcb ones don't cool better and I think the extra weight is not worth putting on your pcb.


Did you have any trouble using the SLI terminal connector thingy? I saw where others (JamesWalt1, etc) were having trouble getting their EK blocks and the terminal connector installed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> You prob have them way too close...I'm waiting for my ACX cards to arrive, 3 more days now, since they dropped yesterday on miami..
> 
> For reference with my 2 GTX 580 LE in SLI, i don't get more than 5c difference, at 20c ambient and a high oc...59c top, 54c bot after stressing them for hours. I would imagine ACX to behave the same for me.
> 
> Would have gone hydrocoppers, but I don't plan to keep them more than a year, as well as doing a complete rebuild on a Cross desk.


I will going to keep my puppy's all wet with hydro'$ even when the upgrade comes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I've decided to give my Titan a run for its money. Two reference GTX 780's incoming. Yes, I know, 780 SLI will destroy single Titan. But that's the thing: I'm not going SLI. I'm gonna see what the 780 has on Titan chip for chip, using the same cooler and stock BIOSes. If either one of those baby brothers OC'd can hold on within 5% of my rather average Titan in the most stressing games, then the Titan is going for sale. If not, then I'll find a new home for the 780's. Thinking about doing a mini review on this...
> 
> I just hope both of those 780's won't turn out to be great OC'ers since I don't wanna end up replacing my nice Xeon rig with an SLI platform...


it is funny how thing is. Some people haapy that they get the 780 and others more happy that they sold they Titan to go 780 SLI. .


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> the current acx cards are reference


Thanks for the info So I assume the TItan WB's would fit or the swiftech ones that EVGA uses on their Hydro Copper 780.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you don't mind going external. Temps are the same btw


I have no issue with external on a practical basis, but I am getting a Caselabs STH10. Their shop is not far from me and I already looked at one and it is a beast with tons of room for 2 560mm rads.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Did we ever get confirmation that the EVGA backplate works with waterblocks?


I got my backplate from EVGA in today, so hopefully today or tomorrow I'll tear down the rig again (







it's like once a week now it seems) and install it onto my ek-fc titan block and gtx 780. I already have some flathead m3 x 8mm screws and nuts that I used for my gtx 670 ftw edition and my other ek block. EK uses m3 threaded screws and i'm sure that installing it onto this block will be no different.

Anyways expect to hear back from me within the next day or two with the installation. There will be pictures too.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Did you have any trouble using the SLI terminal connector thingy? I saw where others (JamesWalt1, etc) were having trouble getting their EK blocks and the terminal connector installed.


I only had two titans with a couple of Koolance adjustable sli links (for sale now). Yeah, I talked to James and he mentioned he cracked his plexi using the bridge. I'll be getting the bridge next week along w/ the 3rd block. I've used the old EK bridge style which was overtly complex but if done right works great. HK's bridge system is probably the best out there and EK took note of their (and AC) design for this new EK terminal bridge design.

james mentioned the plexi was cracking on the middle screw, so I'll find out soon and I'll definitely be very careful.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it is funny how thing is. Some people haapy that they get the 780 and others more happy that they sold they Titan to go 780 SLI. .


Titan is a funny product. It's all emotion, one way or the other.


----------



## Loyrl

So which one is right? I am pretty new at this. It is 0.7.1 for gpuz. Then in Vally it said something around 1350.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I have no issue with external on a practical basis, but I am getting a Caselabs STH10. Their shop is not far from me and I already looked at one and it is a beast with tons of room for 2 560mm rads.


If you're going with a CL, then water cool, just get the reference 780 and slap some blocks on there. Which model you getting?

I used to run huge cases but when Kepler launched, there wasn't a real need for a huge case and loop imho unless you want it for looks. My little XB does the job pretty well and doesn't take up a ton of room like my old giant cases.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> yes!!! love the mounting brackets


Thanks, its a diy. I bought a few brackets (designed to staightend out wobbly furniture) and some 1/4 screws. Came out decent and with a little bit of trimming, the top panel/door was able to clear. I have a lot more space now compared to the fan shroud spacer I was using. First time going external and I do like the challenge. I have to keep some weight on the front atm or it will tip back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Did you have any trouble using the SLI terminal connector thingy? I saw where others (JamesWalt1, etc) were having trouble getting their EK blocks and the terminal connector installed.


I used some Koolance sli links for my old setup. I ordered the bridge and I'll find out soon. James did send me a warning about it cracking.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you're going with a CL, then water cool, just get the reference 780 and slap some blocks on there. Which model you getting?
> 
> I used to run huge cases but when Kepler launched, there wasn't a real need for a huge case and loop imho unless you want it for looks. My little XB does the job pretty well and doesn't take up a ton of room like my old giant cases.


I figured with the added heat in my case with a haswell chip things will get toasty in there so I wanted it for looks and to do some nice airflow. I got the EVGA ACX Superclock. It should be fine as is for awhile along with another one I plan to get once I make sure the mini DP adapter I bought works fine with my Apple Cinema display I use for photo editing. I cant sacrifice that monitor for the sake of this card if it wont work.

What is you opinion on XSPC water blocks? The one reason I was thinking about them was the Acrylic layer with the LED lights you can put in them so there is some bling effect.lol Looks nice but no idea if they work as well as EK or AC blocks.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> What is you opinion on XSPC water blocks? The one reason I was thinking about them was the Acrylic layer with the LED lights you can put in them so there is some bling effect.lol Looks nice but no idea if they work as well as EK or AC blocks.


xspc is a solid choice. They went all out on the Titan blocks this time around and for a change, are a bit more expensive then some other blocks (







). i got two ek blocks along with my two titans so I'm just reusing them for the 780s.

I sold my huge custom MM case since it was just total overkill with three 480mm Monsta rads.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Just installed my Gainward GTX 780 last night and wow these things are powerful.

No tweaking and running my 24/7 system overclocks I got this with +200 core and +300 mem. CPU @ 4.6ghz

Ill have more of a play over the weekend to see how far this will go!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> xspc is a solid choice. They went all out on the Titan blocks this time around and for a change, are a bit more expensive then some other blocks (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). i got two ek blocks along with my two titans so I'm just reusing them for the 780s.
> 
> I sold my huge custom MM case since it was just total overkill with three 480mm Monsta rads.


I guess I want build an overkill rig now for fun. I will keep my current rig as is for a backup and to use for work and maybe just for games that do better on AMD cards who knows. Maybe I will part it out but nothing in there is worth much anymore. When I get this 780 in I need to figure out how to OC it even more. I tried to OC my MSI cards but never saw any benefit with it and for some reason neither Afterburner or CCC would allow me to OC both cards beyond the EULA limits. ONly one card would get OC'd in AB and the other always stayed at stock clocks. CCC would let me OC both but one card was always limited to 950mhz so I gave up on it and left them stock.


----------



## skyn3t

Here we are #57 GTX 780's owners members



and here is what I got in the mail today







it does come in a big box like the 780 shippement.


----------



## jpongin

Here are some pics of the EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper SLI from my work log - http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039936847&postcount=73:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Just installed my Gainward GTX 780 last night and wow these things are powerful.
> 
> No tweaking and running my 24/7 system overclocks I got this with +200 core and +300 mem. CPU @ 4.6ghz
> 
> Ill have more of a play over the weekend to see how far this will go!


14K in one 780? huh? I think is is a bug can you run it again. because I had a good ran on June 1 and 0 points. but I was on stock clocks on my 3570k and stock cooling on my shoebox

3dmark 0 Points


----------



## Captivate

I see serial gpu water is more common than parallel nowadays? I've always felt like parallel was the preferred method.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpongin*
> 
> Here are some pics of the EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper SLI from my work log - http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039936847&postcount=73:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey jpongin, you may go Parallel on those blocks cuz Hydro's are restricted. It may slow you flow a bit. just double the link between blocks.









PS: and you post your hydro's frist than me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I see serial gpu water is more common than parallel nowadays? I've always felt like parallel was the preferred method.


In some blocks you don't need parallel , like koolance blocks are good in serial.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 14K in one 780? huh? I think is is a bug can you run it again. because I had a good ran on June 1 and 0 points. but I was on stock clocks on my 3570k and stock cooling on my shoebox
> 
> 3dmark 0 Points


That run was on 3dmark 11 mate.

I will run Firestrike through tonight and post results.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In some blocks you don't need parallel , like koolance blocks are good in serial.


I haven't seen any reviews of the Koolance blocks for Titan/780. Are they any good?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> I haven't seen any reviews of the Koolance blocks for Titan/780. Are they any good?


In my experience koolance blocks are always well made and designed so I would say they are fairly decent!


----------



## jpongin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey jpongin, you may go Parallel on those blocks cuz Hydro's are restricted. It may slow you flow a bit. just double the link between blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: and you post your hydro's frist than me


Thanks for the suggestion, but my experiments show that liquid flow rate has little effect on heat transfer. The biggest cooling factors are ambient air temps, cooling surface area, or convection rate - all are zero sum relationships. As such, I opted for surface area to keep loop, component, and sound design minimalistic and simple.

But ya bro, these rock! Please share your overclocking results as we have the same cards / brand / model / configuration. I'm in the middle of OC'ing right now.

ALSO, if you have Far Cry 3 and a 2560x1600 monitor, I'm really curious to see if you can run it with everything maxed out with VSync on (60 FPS). Some areas actually dip to 50 FPS for me... which is disappointing.


----------



## wermad

GTX TITAN/780 blocks:

AquaComputer:









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_999

EK:











http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_579

EVGA:



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20358/ex-vga-37/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_Titan_Hydro_Copper_Waterblock_00-CU-G790-B1.html?tl=g30c311s1879

Koolance



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_581

Watercool Heat Killer:







http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_578

XSPC:



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=37490

To connect multiple blocks, the block maker may offer a bridge system or use "sli links" that are adjustable.


----------



## wholeeo

I personally don't care for which is better when it comes to parallel and serial. I think aesthetically parallel looks a lot better so that's what I always do.


----------



## wermad

If you're running two blocks, parallel or series flow, either is good. If you plan to run three blocks (780 limited to 3-way atm), I would recommend go with series but parallel should be fine too.

I've tested parallel vs series using four gpu blocks and series provides you with higher flow pressure.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Easily break P14k in 3DMark 11http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/270_30#post_20077561


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 14K in one 780? huh? I think is is a bug can you run it again. because I had a good ran on June 1 and 0 points. but I was on stock clocks on my 3570k and stock cooling on my shoebox
> 
> 3dmark 0 Points


----------



## jpongin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I personally don't care for which is better when it comes to parallel and serial. I think aesthetically parallel looks a lot better so that's what I always do.


Ah I see what you mean. I thought people meant parallel loops as in a separate loop for GPUs and a separate loop for CPU, but what you really mean is parallel flow between the SLI links. Got it.


----------



## jderbs

Now after thinking my O/C was stable at 1150/7000 I keep crashing









Does it matter which card is in which PCI slot for this? Should I try the best card as GPU-1 ?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Last blower I had was a 680 reference and it was loud as @&$!. Never again.


I upgraded from a blower 580 to the blower 780 and the difference is incredible. I was shocked at how quiet the 780 is.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpongin*
> 
> Ah I see what you mean. I thought people meant parallel loops as in a separate loop for GPUs and a separate loop for CPU, but what you really mean is parallel flow between the SLI links. Got it.


Yup,









Nothing against serial, I just personally think parallel looks better.


----------



## CattleCorn

Yeah I can't believe how extremely quiet the 780's are on my test bench. It's pretty astounding. If I hadn't already bought so many watercooling parts, I'd seriously consider sticking with air.....

/Yeah, right... this is OCN


----------



## .Cerberus

Anyone know if they are going to do a GTX 790? Videocardz said rumored and Q3 release date. I don't know if true.

I want 2x GTX 780 SC in SLI so I was just wondering if I should wait for this since it will be cheaper.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Anyone know if they are going to do a GTX 790? Videocardz said rumored and Q3 release date. I don't know if true.
> 
> I want 2x GTX 780 SC in SLI so I was just wondering if I should wait for this since it will be cheaper.


My guess they'll wait for BF4 and Amd 8xxx series, probably early Q4. Possible late Q4 or early 2014 if AMD launches the 8990 later on.

Expect $1399 msrp


----------



## jderbs

BF3 surround is now stable at 1150/6610

Couple of fraps numbers for Ultra settings at 5760x1080 (no msaa, fxaa injected forced by driver)

32 player metro rush
76 min
120 max (capped)
105 average

32 player caspian border
25 min (don't know when)
120 max (capped)
95 average


----------



## zinfinion

Awwww yiss. #2 on the way! Now I just have to swear off buying 22 games at $60 release pricing.







Good thing I have that huge backlog of console ports that don't need all this power...


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> GTX TITAN/780 blocks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AquaComputer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_999
> 
> EK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_579
> 
> EVGA:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20358/ex-vga-37/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_Titan_Hydro_Copper_Waterblock_00-CU-G790-B1.html?tl=g30c311s1879
> 
> Koolance
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_581
> 
> Watercool Heat Killer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_971_240_578
> 
> XSPC:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=37490
> 
> 
> 
> To connect multiple blocks, the block maker may offer a bridge system or use "sli links" that are adjustable.


Hey wermad you just save me a time LOL with the WB list i was going to do this tonight and put this in the front page LOL and you just  my mind , now i can go to bed. +rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpongin*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, but my experiments show that liquid flow rate has little effect on heat transfer. The biggest cooling factors are ambient air temps, cooling surface area, or convection rate - all are zero sum relationships. As such, I opted for surface area to keep loop, component, and sound design minimalistic and simple.
> 
> But ya bro, these rock! Please share your overclocking results as we have the same cards / brand / model / configuration. I'm in the middle of OC'ing right now.
> 
> ALSO, if you have Far Cry 3 and a 2560x1600 monitor, I'm really curious to see if you can run it with everything maxed out with VSync on (60 FPS). Some areas actually dip to 50 FPS for me... which is disappointing.


I dont have FC3 and 2560x1600. I'm still on 27" CrossOver 1440p







. but i will going to post some nice bench's

Quote:


> *wermad* check the GTX 780 water block list link in the front page.


----------



## .Cerberus

Is there an OC table of different peoples clocks? I really want to see what everyone has achieved with these beauties


----------



## VettePilot

Sucks that I just had to spend almost 100 bucks in adapters so all 3 of my monitors will hook up to this card. I have one monitor that is only mini DP, one monitor that has only DP to run at 120hz and another monitor that can be HDMI or DVI. Oh well. Hopefully this one 780 will kick my old 6970's arses and make it all worth while. Had to buy a female to female DP adapter and a mini dp female to DP adapter.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Is there an OC table of different peoples clocks? I really want to see what everyone has achieved with these beauties


----------



## .Cerberus

Thank you Karlitos! repped you


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Thank you Karlitos! repped you


Wanna see the correlation between CPU Freq, memory Freq and GPU Freq. Not enough results to give a conclusion though.



Compared to GTX Titan


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wanna see the correlation between CPU Freq, memory Freq and GPU Freq. Not enough results to give a conclusion though.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to GTX Titan


Are those scores in the list you posted above from Unigine Valley or Heaven? I will run mine tomorrow or Friday if all goes well with the adapters at 1080 and 1440P. I am getting excited to see this bad boy finally. I finally made the switch to the Green team. Although I will keep my red rig I think, so that means I am a switch hitter I guess.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey wermad you just save me a time LOL with the WB list i was going to do this tonight and put this in the front page LOL and you just  my mind , now i can go to bed. +rep










Decided to throw that list in there just to give folks a list of purrrrttty blocks they can use.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> *Are those scores in the list you posted above from Unigine Valley* or Heaven? I will run mine tomorrow or Friday if all goes well with the adapters at 1080 and 1440P. I am getting excited to see this bad boy finally. I finally made the switch to the Green team. Although I will keep my red rig I think, so that means I am a switch hitter I guess.


yes they are


----------



## Evange

http://vr-zone.com/articles/msi-teases-upcoming-gtx-780-lightning/34863.html



Damn this is terrible for Titan owners... T_T


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Anyone know if they are going to do a GTX 790? Videocardz said rumored and Q3 release date. I don't know if true.
> 
> I want 2x GTX 780 SC in SLI so I was just wondering if I should wait for this since it will be cheaper.


What makes you think a 790 would be cheaper? If I remember correctly a 690 was always more expensive than 2 of the same chips bought separately. Just wondering. I figure they feel like you'll pay for the convenience of the one card so it wouldn't make since to price it cheaper IMO


----------



## skyn3t

dang I pulled the trigger in the right time LOL on EVGA Hydro's , I paid $149.99. now it is $169.99 I did save $40 bucks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang I pulled the trigger in the right time LOL on EVGA Hydro's , I paid $149.99. now it is $169.99 I did save $40 bucks


Paid $136.99 + s/h for ek block w/ back plate







. Though, your block is smexier


----------



## KaRLiToS

Paid 109$ CAD for XSPC Titan block.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/msi-teases-upcoming-gtx-780-lightning/34863.html
> 
> 
> 
> Damn this is terrible for Titan owners... T_T


well, they have 6gb of vram to hang their hat on. just saw neweggs vid at the msi booth where kyle asked on a estimated release date of the lightning and the msi rep replied 2-3 months.







i want one nao!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Paid $136.99 + s/h for ek block w/ back plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though, your block is smexier


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Paid 109$ CAD for XSPC Titan block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well if you think a bit my back plate came out for free

149.99 hydros + 19.99 BP = 169.98









hey any input on parallel for my Hydros?

I was thinking two BP-MBDG14AALPI but i need to get the blocks first cuz i dunno the blocks hight. (22-31mm) or (41-69mm). I'm the size is (22-31mm) but i don't want to take a chance.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Paid 109$ CAD for XSPC Titan block.


When you get the 780? And welcome!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Paid 109$ CAD for XSPC Titan block.


Those pics totally sold me on the XSPC block for my 780. Looks sweet.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Just placed my order for the evga acx 780









Newegg has them back in stock.

Do any of you use DP on there primary monitor?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> Do any of you use DP on there primary monitor?


Yup.


----------



## Rezze23

Received evga acx 780 today to only experience loud ass coil whine


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezze23*
> 
> Received evga acx 780 today to only experience loud ass coil whine


That sucks man I hope that is not going to be a common issue. I may get mine setup tomorrow so I will see how it goes.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezze23*
> 
> Received evga acx 780 today to only experience loud ass coil whine


That's just tinnitus. Rub some tussin in your ears.


----------



## RobyLoD

Need some help, can't figure out my issue for the life of me.

Long story short I play Darkfall. I bought a GTX Titan installed drivers no problem seemed to be working great. The issues I am seeing are as follows.

When I am in the middle of nowhere roaming around I get GLORIOUS FPS 300+. GPU usage at 90-99%+ constantly. CUP usage at 35%. GPU temp 60 +/- 5

When I go to a siege, where there are often 150+ people (I.E. put a large load on the card) the GPU usage drops to 20% frame rates go to (5-25) Temp the same , CUP load around 50%.

When I go to town (I.E. 15-20 people around, moderate load on the card) the GPU useage drops to 50% +/- 10%, temp same, CPU usage 40% FPS: 80-100.

It's like it does the revers of what it should, when it has light load it working like a beast at 90+ GPU useage. When it get a heavy load, it turns scales back the horsepower dropping my frames to unplayable levels.

It's not the card I returned the 1st Titan after trying all different drivers, overclock settings, fan speeds, flashing the BIOS, updating motherboard Bios ect.

2nd Titan did the exact same thing.

Returned that and now I have a GTX 780, and it's doing the exact same thing as well (Argggg!!!)

Anyone have any idea whats up with this?

System Specs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



System Information

Time of this report: 6/5/2013, 22:01:30
Machine name: ACK-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/17/12 17:52:58 Ver: 32.02
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8160MB RAM
Page File: 6124MB used, 10192MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

DxDiag Notes

Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Display Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

DirectX Debug Levels

Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

Display Devices

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GTX 780
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1
Display Memory: 2722 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2994 MB
Shared Memory: 3823 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1200 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: Acer P241W
Monitor Id: ACRADB4
Native Mode: 1920 x 1200(p) (59.950Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.2018 (English)
Driver Version: 9.18.13.2018
DDI Version: 11
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2013 14:42:27, 15143904 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp:
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5344-11CF-105C-8C071CC2C435}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x1004
SubSys ID: 0x27813842
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Driver Strong Name: oem153.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section066:9.18.13.2018ci\ven_10de&dev_1004
Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GTX 780
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1
Display Memory: 2722 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2994 MB
Shared Memory: 3823 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: VE248
Monitor Id: ACI2494
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.2018 (English)
Driver Version: 9.18.13.2018
DDI Version: 11
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2013 14:42:27, 15143904 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp:
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5344-11CF-105C-8C071CC2C435}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x1004
SubSys ID: 0x27813842
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Driver Strong Name: oem153.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section066:9.18.13.2018ci\ven_10de&dev_1004
Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

Sound Devices

Description: Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Headset)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A1F&REV_0100&MI_00
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/20/2010 03:43:52, 109696 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Logitech, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Sound Capture Devices

Description: Microphone (2- Logitech G930 Headset)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/20/2010 03:43:52, 109696 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

DirectInput Devices

Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Audio Controls
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A1F
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G510 Gaming Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G510 Gaming Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

USB Devices

+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
|
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub

Gameport Devices

PS/2 Devices

+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
|
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC232
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
|
+ Razer Naga Epic
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x001F
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_001f&mi_01
| Upper Filters: rzudd
| Service: kbdhid
|
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
|
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC231
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
|
+ Razer Naga Epic
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x001F
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_001f&mi_00
| Upper Filters: rzudd
| Service: mouhid
|
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives

Drive: C:
Free Space: 37.5 GB
Total Space: 122.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ATA Corsair CSSD-V12 SCSI Disk Device

Drive: E:
Free Space: 421.6 GB
Total Space: 953.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ATA ST31000333AS SCSI Disk Device

Drive: D:
Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7280S SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

System Devices

Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&DDEC341&0&00E1
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&108ABD8A&0&00E4
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C02&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10\4&20221DEA&0&00E3
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_84101043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&C8
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\5&D93DF5B&0&1000E6
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E1A&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0108
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1C1E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E7
Driver: n/a

Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E6
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 1C18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C18&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E4
Driver: n/a

Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0100
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0100&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) Z68 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C44&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E3
Driver: n/a

Name: Marvell 91xx SATA 6G Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9172&SUBSYS_84771043&REV_11\4&16B16BD2&0&00E7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10801B21&REV_01\4&2B6CC657&0&00E6
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E1
Driver: n/a

DirectShow Filters

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VHMixerSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
VHSplitProcSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
VHCropResize,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VHYV12Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
VHStreamDelay,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
VHMultiWriter,0x00200000,1,0,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
VHAudioGain,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VHFrameRateConv,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VHDeinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
VHYV12Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VHMultiReader,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.1374
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.1325
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RivaTuner Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (2- Logitech G930 He,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Head,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Headset),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

EVR Power Information

Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> Just placed my order for the evga acx 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg has them back in stock.
> 
> Do any of you use DP on there primary monitor?


I do.


----------



## wermad

^^^Tested any other games or benchmarks?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobyLoD*
> 
> Need some help, can't figure out my issue for the life of me.
> 
> Long story short I play Darkfall. I bought a GTX Titan installed drivers no problem seemed to be working great. The issues I am seeing are as follows.
> 
> When I am in the middle of nowhere roaming around I get GLORIOUS FPS 300+. GPU usage at 90-99%+ constantly. CUP usage at 35%. GPU temp 60 +/- 5
> 
> When I go to a siege, where there are often 150+ people (I.E. put a large load on the card) the GPU usage drops to 20% frame rates go to (5-25) Temp the same , CUP load around 50%.
> 
> When I go to town (I.E. 15-20 people around, moderate load on the card) the GPU useage drops to 50% +/- 10%, temp same, CPU usage 40% FPS: 80-100.
> 
> It's like it does the revers of what it should, when it has light load it working like a beast at 90+ GPU useage. When it get a heavy load, it turns scales back the horsepower dropping my frames to unplayable levels.
> 
> It's not the card I returned the 1st Titan after trying all different drivers, overclock settings, fan speeds, flashing the BIOS, updating motherboard Bios ect.
> 
> 2nd Titan did the exact same thing.
> 
> Returned that and now I have a GTX 780, and it's doing the exact same thing as well (Argggg!!!)
> 
> Anyone have any idea whats up with this?
> 
> System Specs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> System Information
> 
> Time of this report: 6/5/2013, 22:01:30
> Machine name: ACK-PC
> Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
> System Model: System Product Name
> BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/17/12 17:52:58 Ver: 32.02
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
> Memory: 8192MB RAM
> Available OS Memory: 8160MB RAM
> Page File: 6124MB used, 10192MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\Windows
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> DX Setup Parameters: Not found
> User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
> System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
> DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
> DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode
> 
> DxDiag Notes
> 
> Display Tab 1: No problems found.
> Display Tab 2: No problems found.
> Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
> Input Tab: No problems found.
> 
> DirectX Debug Levels
> 
> Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
> DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
> DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
> DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
> 
> Display Devices
> 
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> Manufacturer: NVIDIA
> Chip type: GeForce GTX 780
> DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1
> Display Memory: 2722 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 2994 MB
> Shared Memory: 3823 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1200 (32 bit) (59Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: Acer P241W
> Monitor Id: ACRADB4
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1200(p) (59.950Hz)
> Output Type: DVI
> Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
> Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.2018 (English)
> Driver Version: 9.18.13.2018
> DDI Version: 11
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2013 14:42:27, 15143904 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5344-11CF-105C-8C071CC2C435}
> Vendor ID: 0x10DE
> Device ID: 0x1004
> SubSys ID: 0x27813842
> Revision ID: 0x00A1
> Driver Strong Name: oem153.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section066:9.18.13.2018ci\ven_10de&dev_1004
> Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Supported
> DXVA-HD: Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled
> 
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> Manufacturer: NVIDIA
> Chip type: GeForce GTX 780
> DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1
> Display Memory: 2722 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 2994 MB
> Shared Memory: 3823 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: VE248
> Monitor Id: ACI2494
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
> Output Type: DVI
> Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
> Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.2018 (English)
> Driver Version: 9.18.13.2018
> DDI Version: 11
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2013 14:42:27, 15143904 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5344-11CF-105C-8C071CC2C435}
> Vendor ID: 0x10DE
> Device ID: 0x1004
> SubSys ID: 0x27813842
> Revision ID: 0x00A1
> Driver Strong Name: oem153.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section066:9.18.13.2018ci\ven_10de&dev_1004
> Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Supported
> DXVA-HD: Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled
> 
> Sound Devices
> 
> Description: Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Headset)
> Default Sound Playback: Yes
> Default Voice Playback: Yes
> Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A1F&REV_0100&MI_00
> Manufacturer ID: 65535
> Product ID: 65535
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
> Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 11/20/2010 03:43:52, 109696 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Logitech, Inc.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> Sound Capture Devices
> 
> Description: Microphone (2- Logitech G930 Headset)
> Default Sound Capture: Yes
> Default Voice Capture: Yes
> Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
> Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Date and Size: 11/20/2010 03:43:52, 109696 bytes
> Cap Flags: 0x1
> Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
> 
> DirectInput Devices
> 
> Device Name: Mouse
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: Audio Controls
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A1F
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: G510 Gaming Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: G510 Gaming Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Poll w/ Interrupt: No
> 
> USB Devices
> 
> + USB Root Hub
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
> | Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
> | Service: usbhub
> |
> +-+ Generic USB Hub
> | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
> | | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
> | | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
> | | Service: usbhub
> 
> Gameport Devices
> 
> PS/2 Devices
> 
> + HID Keyboard Device
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
> | Service: kbdhid
> |
> + HID Keyboard Device
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC232
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
> | Service: kbdhid
> |
> + Razer Naga Epic
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x001F
> | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_001f&mi_01
> | Upper Filters: rzudd
> | Service: kbdhid
> |
> + Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
> | Upper Filters: kbdclass
> | Service: TermDD
> |
> + HID-compliant mouse
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC231
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
> | Service: mouhid
> |
> + Razer Naga Epic
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x001F
> | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_001f&mi_00
> | Upper Filters: rzudd
> | Service: mouhid
> |
> + Terminal Server Mouse Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
> | Upper Filters: mouclass
> | Service: TermDD
> 
> Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
> 
> Drive: C:
> Free Space: 37.5 GB
> Total Space: 122.0 GB
> File System: NTFS
> Model: ATA Corsair CSSD-V12 SCSI Disk Device
> 
> Drive: E:
> Free Space: 421.6 GB
> Total Space: 953.9 GB
> File System: NTFS
> Model: ATA ST31000333AS SCSI Disk Device
> 
> Drive: D:
> Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7280S SCSI CdRom Device
> Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes
> 
> System Devices
> 
> Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&DDEC341&0&00E1
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0008
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&108ABD8A&0&00E4
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C02&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10\4&20221DEA&0&00E3
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: High Definition Audio Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_84101043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&C8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\5&D93DF5B&0&1000E6
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: High Definition Audio Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E1A&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0108
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1C1E
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E7
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E6
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 1C18
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C18&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E4
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0100
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0100&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) Z68 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C44
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C44&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E3
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Marvell 91xx SATA 6G Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9172&SUBSYS_84771043&REV_11\4&16B16BD2&0&00E7
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10801B21&REV_01\4&2B6CC657&0&00E6
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E1
> Driver: n/a
> 
> DirectShow Filters
> 
> DirectShow Filters:
> WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
> WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
> WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
> MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
> Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
> AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
> AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
> StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHMixerSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
> Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> VHSplitProcSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> VHCropResize,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
> VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHYV12Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> VHStreamDelay,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> VHMultiWriter,0x00200000,1,0,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
> VHAudioGain,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> VHFrameRateConv,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHDeinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> VHYV12Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHMultiReader,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
> StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
> MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.1374
> Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.1325
> Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
> Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
> Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> 
> WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> Video Compressors:
> WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> RivaTuner Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> Audio Compressors:
> WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> 
> Audio Capture Sources:
> Microphone (2- Logitech G930 He,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> 
> PBDA CP Filters:
> PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> 
> Midi Renderers:
> Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> 
> WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
> USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
> USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> BDA Network Providers:
> Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> Video Capture Sources:
> XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> 
> Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
> VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> BDA Transport Information Renderers:
> BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
> MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> BDA CP/CA Filters:
> Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> 
> WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> Audio Renderers:
> Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Head,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> DirectSound: Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Headset),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> 
> EVR Power Information
> 
> Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
> Quality Flags: 2576
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow half deinterlace
> Allow scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 100
> Balanced Flags: 1424
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow batching
> Force half deinterlace
> Force scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 50
> PowerFlags: 1424
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow batching
> Force half deinterlace
> Force scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 0


Isn't this issue the definition of a bottleneck?


----------



## MNDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezze23*
> 
> Received evga acx 780 today to only experience loud ass coil whine


Crap - I've got one coming in a few days. Hoping my Corsair 850w PSU is compatible (whine-free)...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobyLoD*
> 
> Need some help, can't figure out my issue for the life of me.
> 
> Long story short I play Darkfall. I bought a GTX Titan installed drivers no problem seemed to be working great. The issues I am seeing are as follows.
> 
> When I am in the middle of nowhere roaming around I get GLORIOUS FPS 300+. GPU usage at 90-99%+ constantly. CUP usage at 35%. GPU temp 60 +/- 5
> 
> When I go to a siege, where there are often 150+ people (I.E. put a large load on the card) the GPU usage drops to 20% frame rates go to (5-25) Temp the same , CUP load around 50%.
> 
> When I go to town (I.E. 15-20 people around, moderate load on the card) the GPU useage drops to 50% +/- 10%, temp same, CPU usage 40% FPS: 80-100.
> 
> It's like it does the revers of what it should, when it has light load it working like a beast at 90+ GPU useage. When it get a heavy load, it turns scales back the horsepower dropping my frames to unplayable levels.
> 
> It's not the card I returned the 1st Titan after trying all different drivers, overclock settings, fan speeds, flashing the BIOS, updating motherboard Bios ect.
> 
> 2nd Titan did the exact same thing.
> 
> Returned that and now I have a GTX 780, and it's doing the exact same thing as well (Argggg!!!)
> 
> Anyone have any idea whats up with this?
> 
> System Specs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> System Information
> 
> Time of this report: 6/5/2013, 22:01:30
> Machine name: ACK-PC
> Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130104-1431)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
> System Model: System Product Name
> BIOS: BIOS Date: 02/17/12 17:52:58 Ver: 32.02
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
> Memory: 8192MB RAM
> Available OS Memory: 8160MB RAM
> Page File: 6124MB used, 10192MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\Windows
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> DX Setup Parameters: Not found
> User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
> System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
> DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
> DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode
> 
> DxDiag Notes
> 
> Display Tab 1: No problems found.
> Display Tab 2: No problems found.
> Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
> Input Tab: No problems found.
> 
> DirectX Debug Levels
> 
> Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
> DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
> DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
> DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
> 
> Display Devices
> 
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> Manufacturer: NVIDIA
> Chip type: GeForce GTX 780
> DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1
> Display Memory: 2722 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 2994 MB
> Shared Memory: 3823 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1200 (32 bit) (59Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: Acer P241W
> Monitor Id: ACRADB4
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1200(p) (59.950Hz)
> Output Type: DVI
> Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
> Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.2018 (English)
> Driver Version: 9.18.13.2018
> DDI Version: 11
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2013 14:42:27, 15143904 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5344-11CF-105C-8C071CC2C435}
> Vendor ID: 0x10DE
> Device ID: 0x1004
> SubSys ID: 0x27813842
> Revision ID: 0x00A1
> Driver Strong Name: oem153.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section066:9.18.13.2018ci\ven_10de&dev_1004
> Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Supported
> DXVA-HD: Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled
> 
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> Manufacturer: NVIDIA
> Chip type: GeForce GTX 780
> DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
> Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1
> Display Memory: 2722 MB
> Dedicated Memory: 2994 MB
> Shared Memory: 3823 MB
> Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
> Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
> Monitor Model: VE248
> Monitor Id: ACI2494
> Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
> Output Type: DVI
> Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
> Driver File Version: 9.18.0013.2018 (English)
> Driver Version: 9.18.13.2018
> DDI Version: 11
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2013 14:42:27, 15143904 bytes
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> WHQL Date Stamp:
> Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-5344-11CF-105C-8C071CC2C435}
> Vendor ID: 0x10DE
> Device ID: 0x1004
> SubSys ID: 0x27813842
> Revision ID: 0x00A1
> Driver Strong Name: oem153.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section066:9.18.13.2018ci\ven_10de&dev_1004
> Rank Of Driver: 00E02001
> Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C
> Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
> D3D9 Overlay: Supported
> DXVA-HD: Supported
> DDraw Status: Enabled
> D3D Status: Enabled
> AGP Status: Enabled
> 
> Sound Devices
> 
> Description: Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Headset)
> Default Sound Playback: Yes
> Default Voice Playback: Yes
> Hardware ID: USB\VID_046D&PID_0A1F&REV_0100&MI_00
> Manufacturer ID: 65535
> Product ID: 65535
> Type: WDM
> Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
> Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> WHQL Logo'd: Yes
> Date and Size: 11/20/2010 03:43:52, 109696 bytes
> Other Files:
> Driver Provider: Logitech, Inc.
> HW Accel Level: Basic
> Cap Flags: 0xF1F
> Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
> Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
> Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
> HW Memory: 0
> Voice Management: No
> EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
> I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
> Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
> 
> Sound Capture Devices
> 
> Description: Microphone (2- Logitech G930 Headset)
> Default Sound Capture: Yes
> Default Voice Capture: Yes
> Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
> Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Date and Size: 11/20/2010 03:43:52, 109696 bytes
> Cap Flags: 0x1
> Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
> 
> DirectInput Devices
> 
> Device Name: Mouse
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: n/a
> Vendor/Product ID: n/a
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: Audio Controls
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0x0A1F
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: G510 Gaming Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Device Name: G510 Gaming Keyboard
> Attached: 1
> Controller ID: 0x0
> Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
> FF Driver: n/a
> 
> Poll w/ Interrupt: No
> 
> USB Devices
> 
> + USB Root Hub
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
> | Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
> | Service: usbhub
> |
> +-+ Generic USB Hub
> | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
> | | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
> | | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
> | | Service: usbhub
> 
> Gameport Devices
> 
> PS/2 Devices
> 
> + HID Keyboard Device
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22D
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
> | Service: kbdhid
> |
> + HID Keyboard Device
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC232
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
> | Service: kbdhid
> |
> + Razer Naga Epic
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x001F
> | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_001f&mi_01
> | Upper Filters: rzudd
> | Service: kbdhid
> |
> + Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
> | Upper Filters: kbdclass
> | Service: TermDD
> |
> + HID-compliant mouse
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC231
> | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
> | Service: mouhid
> |
> + Razer Naga Epic
> | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x001F
> | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_1532&pid_001f&mi_00
> | Upper Filters: rzudd
> | Service: mouhid
> |
> + Terminal Server Mouse Driver
> | Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
> | Upper Filters: mouclass
> | Service: TermDD
> 
> Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
> 
> Drive: C:
> Free Space: 37.5 GB
> Total Space: 122.0 GB
> File System: NTFS
> Model: ATA Corsair CSSD-V12 SCSI Disk Device
> 
> Drive: E:
> Free Space: 421.6 GB
> Total Space: 953.9 GB
> File System: NTFS
> Model: ATA ST31000333AS SCSI Disk Device
> 
> Drive: D:
> Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7280S SCSI CdRom Device
> Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes
> 
> System Devices
> 
> Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&DDEC341&0&00E1
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0008
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&108ABD8A&0&00E4
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA AHCI Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C02&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10\4&20221DEA&0&00E3
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: High Definition Audio Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_84101043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&C8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\5&D93DF5B&0&1000E6
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: High Definition Audio Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E1A&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1\4&80E7924&0&0108
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1C1E
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E7
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E6
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 1C18
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C18&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E4
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) processor family DRAM Controller - 0100
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0100&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) Z68 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C44
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C44&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E3
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Marvell 91xx SATA 6G Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9172&SUBSYS_84771043&REV_11\4&16B16BD2&0&00E7
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10801B21&REV_01\4&2B6CC657&0&00E6
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
> Driver: n/a
> 
> Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C12&SUBSYS_844D1043&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E1
> Driver: n/a
> 
> DirectShow Filters
> 
> DirectShow Filters:
> WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
> WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
> WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
> MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
> Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
> AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
> AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
> StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHMixerSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
> Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> VHSplitProcSource,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> VHCropResize,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
> VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHYV12Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> VHStreamDelay,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
> Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> VHMultiWriter,0x00200000,1,0,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
> VHAudioGain,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> VHFrameRateConv,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHDeinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> VHYV12Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> VHMultiReader,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
> StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
> BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
> MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
> Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
> Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
> Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.1374
> Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
> Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.1325
> Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
> Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
> Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
> Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
> Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
> 
> WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> Video Compressors:
> WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
> DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> RivaTuner Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> Audio Compressors:
> WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
> IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> 
> Audio Capture Sources:
> Microphone (2- Logitech G930 He,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
> XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> 
> PBDA CP Filters:
> PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
> 
> Midi Renderers:
> Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> 
> WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
> USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
> USB Audio Device,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> BDA Network Providers:
> Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> Video Capture Sources:
> XSplitBroadcaster,0x00200000,0,1,VHMediaCOM.dll,2.00.0000.0209
> 
> Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
> VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> BDA Transport Information Renderers:
> BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
> MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
> 
> BDA CP/CA Filters:
> Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
> 
> WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
> Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
> 
> Audio Renderers:
> Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Head,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> DirectSound: Speakers (2- Logitech G930 Headset),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
> 
> EVR Power Information
> 
> Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
> Quality Flags: 2576
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow half deinterlace
> Allow scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 100
> Balanced Flags: 1424
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow batching
> Force half deinterlace
> Force scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 50
> PowerFlags: 1424
> Enabled:
> Force throttling
> Allow batching
> Force half deinterlace
> Force scaling
> Decode Power Usage: 0


sounds like a bottleneck.is your cpu overclocked...


----------



## h2spartan

...so if I'm getting stable 1189mhz on stock bios, is that decent? I havent tried to push it further tho.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> ...so if I'm getting stable 1189mhz on stock bios, is that decent? I havent tried to push it further tho.


If thats game stable thats not bad....


----------



## kx11

Finally - SC ACX

http://minus.com/lkce9dlMhlkaL
http://minus.com/lbd06M6CaM0OBz
http://minus.com/lbop7zs2g0Zm9g


----------



## RobyLoD

"sounds like a bottleneck.is your cpu overclocked..."

Nope, but CPU usage only says 50% even with max load. This game is known for being GPU intensive, much more then CPU.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> If thats game stable thats not bad....


Yeah it's stable in games like Tomb Raider, Metro last light, Crysis 3 and FarCry 3. Hope that bodes well. I may still flash the card to see how far I can take it.

Oh and my ASIC is 70.5....So I guess that really doesn't mean a thing as far as overclocking potential. Or there's just exceptions to the rule. hmmmm


----------



## kpo6969

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified and GTX 770 Classified Pictured

http://www.techpowerup.com/185168/evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified-and-gtx-770-classified-pictured.html


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah it's stable in games like Tomb Raider, Metro last light, Crysis 3 and FarCry 3. Hope that bodes well. I may still flash the card to see how far I can take it.
> 
> Oh and my ASIC is 70.5....So I guess that really doesn't mean a thing as far as overclocking potential. Or there's just exceptions to the rule. hmmmm


I have been thinking about the modded bios also.but my card can already hit 1.2v so for now i will hold off on that...Let us know how much further you are able to push it with the modded bios...


----------



## kx11

yeah no overclocking for me

tried it for a minute and got bored quickly

default Bios can get me to 1110mhz clock

gonna post some benches later

EDIT : 3dmark firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/741225


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was thinking two BP-MBDG14AALPI but i need to get the blocks first cuz i dunno the blocks hight. (22-31mm) or (41-69mm). I'm the size is (22-31mm) but i don't want to take a chance.


Some adjustables like Koolance or BP will work









Ordered an EK bridge and its already shipped. I've been getting warnings it may break something


----------



## fluwwybear

Hi there!

Would this backplate http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan-backplate/ fit to Evga gtx 780 acx SC? I dont really understand that "reference design" is Evga gtx 780 acx SC reference design?


----------



## Buzzin92

She's here!


----------



## MerkageTurk

PSU issue? RobyLOD or Ram? or Windows fresh install; Maybe an SSD investment??

Buzzin92 That looks














Welcome


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> ...so if I'm getting stable 1189mhz on stock bios, is that decent? I havent tried to push it further tho.


sounds pretty good to me... I could get over 1200 and run benchmarks, but BF3 would crash higher than 1150 so I'm stuck there for real gaming. What's your memory at?


----------



## Jodiuh

Great pics Buzzin!


----------



## kx11

is this even real ?!!

http://minus.com/lR5RFKecKmbTq

almost 6gb of Vram ?!!


----------



## skywalkr

Hey guys...

So now that I'm jumping into WCing, I'm thinking about picking up another 780 but now I'm a little worried about power.

Would an AX 860i be enough? If OCed these things take around 300 watts a pop, I'm only left 260 watts for my CPU (only a 3770k but will be OCed as stable as I can get it) and everything else. Everything else (aside from my UD4H and ram) being 17 fans, 1 drive, 2 HDDs, pump, a soundcard (ASUS Xonar Essence, which only draws around 20 watts), fan controller, and maybe some LED strips. A little more concerned about the CPU which will be OCed to around 5GHz.

Upgrade to a Seasonic 1250, or should I be fine?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Maybe due to the benchmark not recognising gtx 780 but its big brother Titan due to GK110


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> is this even real ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://minus.com/lR5RFKecKmbTq
> 
> 
> 
> almost 6gb of Vram ?!!


R* quirk. For some reason, they want to double the memory and the requirements of it when SLI'd.


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

I have a gtx770 and no matter what I have a power target under 70% as well as a max oc of 1241mhz. Is the power targey being low a boost 2.0 thing or do you guys get max power too. Seems the 770 guys get more than I do as well except for one other guy. Not sure if its a defect or driver issue.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> is this even real ?!!
> 
> http://minus.com/lR5RFKecKmbTq
> 
> almost 6gb of Vram ?!!


What game is that?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> What game is that?


max payne 3


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Max Payne 3


----------



## plasmeh

Pulled out Unigine Heaven last night and did some mild overclocking. This was around +170 core/+450 mem.


----------



## kx11

gave heaven 4 a run @ 1440p


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> So now that I'm jumping into WCing, I'm thinking about picking up another 780 but now I'm a little worried about power.
> 
> Would an AX 860i be enough? If OCed these things take around 300 watts a pop, I'm only left 260 watts for my CPU (only a 3770k but will be OCed as stable as I can get it) and everything else. Everything else (aside from my UD4H and ram) being 17 fans, 1 drive, 2 HDDs, pump, a soundcard (ASUS Xonar Essence, which only draws around 20 watts), fan controller, and maybe some LED strips. A little more concerned about the CPU which will be OCed to around 5GHz.
> 
> Upgrade to a Seasonic 1250, or should I be fine?


You could give the PSU Calculator a try. Just checked it myself and realize it hasn't been updated, so that won't work sorry. 1250 seems like overkill imo. I found this video pretty helpful:


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> You could give the PSU Calculator a try. I'm guessing 1250 would actually be overkill but the app will give you an approximate answer.


Hmmm, that's a nice little app, thanks!

The lowest it recommended with all those extras and an OCed i7 IB and onboard was a 300 (the 780s haven't been added to it yet).

And indeed it will be but I don't want to have to do this again anytime soon and want to be ready for 3 way SLI if I ever decide to, plus I like buying things heh! I think I'm just going to pick up an AX 1200 since the prices are nice on those right now and I want my sleeved cables to work with it. Thanks again.

Already found a buyer for my AXi so it'll only cost me about $130.


----------



## plasmeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Hmmm, that's a nice little app, thanks!
> 
> The lowest it recommended with all those extras and an OCed i7 IB and onboard was a 300 (the 780s haven't been added to it yet).
> 
> And indeed it will be but I don't want to have to do this again anytime soon and want to be ready for 3 way SLI if I ever decide to, plus I like buying things heh! I think I'm just going to pick up an AX 1200 since the prices are nice on those right now and I want my sleeved cables to work with it. Thanks again.


Hugely overkill for your setup, but definitely offers future proofing. I'm running 3x 780's and a 3930k, everything overclocked, on an OCZ 1000W. It pulls about 1100W from the wall, so it's pretty well tapped. I'm stepping to the LEPA G1600 1600W to future proof myself, but it is insanely overkill.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> Hugely overkill for your setup, but definitely offers future proofing. I'm running 3x 780's and a 3930k, everything overclocked, on an OCZ 1000W. It pulls about 1100W from the wall, so it's pretty well tapped. I'm stepping to the LEPA G1600 1600W to future proof myself, but it is insanely overkill.


Awesome, thanks for the more info.


----------



## .Cerberus

hey kx11, could you tell me what kind of case+setup (rad+fans) you are running? I have a carbride 500R and I really wanted those ACX's as opposed to the stock SC cards. I have a lot of fans in intake, but I just remembered I also have a huge side 200m fan in intake. If I reverse the position of that I think it should be able to draw out the heat generated from those ACX coolers. The top is blocked off by a radiator and currently there is one 140mm Corsair AF fan doing exhaust.


----------



## Buzzin92

How do these scores look?

Stock:


Overclocked: +161 Core, +505 Memory (1124MHz Core, 3510MHz Memory)


----------



## FreeElectron

How is the overclock-ability on the 780 gtx?
Voltage locked ?
I am thinking of getting two.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How is the overclock-ability on the 780 gtx?
> Voltage locked ?
> I am thinking of getting two.


Overclockability is pretty good, just take a look at some of the benchmarks posted here. Stock vs overclocked gives you some pretty good gains. At max overclock I gained 15 fps for the average in Heaven 4.0. I realize this isn't actual game performance but it gives you an idea. And yes the voltage is locked







. You can only achieve 1.212v like with the 600 series of kepler, although when the lightning is released voltage may be adjustable, only to that card.


----------



## skyn3t

What happen wirh ocn email notify today ? Tree pages anx no fy.


----------



## fluwwybear

E: nothing


----------



## fluwwybear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluwwybear*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Would this backplate http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan-backplate/ fit to Evga gtx 780 acx SC? I dont really understand that "reference design" is Evga gtx 780 acx SC reference design?


Anyone?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What happen wirh ocn email notify today ? Tree pages anx no fy.


I'm getting them.


----------



## .Cerberus

I wonder whats cooler for my setup

2x 780 normal SC
2x 780 SC ACX

I have a 500R with this setup

The exhaust fan at the back of the case is 140MM Corsair AF, the 2 in the front are 120MM LED ones that came with the case

And on the side (not shown), I have a 200mm intake fan which i can switch to become another exhaust.

Can you guys suggest.

I can pick up SC or SC-ACX for same price


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified and GTX 770 Classified Pictured
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185168/evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified-and-gtx-770-classified-pictured.html


EVBot port? Could this be?

Also...what's with the one sentence about _when_ Nvidia allows non-reference Titans? Was there news about this that I missed? Maybe Nvidia is allowing non-ref Titans so the non-ref 780's don't all edge-out Titan for less money?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How is the overclock-ability on the 780 gtx?
> Voltage locked ?
> I am thinking of getting two.


780 is an overclocking beast. Voltage is locked at 1212mV (i can be of a little) with sn unlocked bios .

Got my reference card up to 1201mhz GPU clock and 6602mhz Memory clock


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> EVBot port? Could this be?
> 
> Also...what's with the one sentence about _when_ Nvidia allows non-reference Titans? Was there news about this that I missed? Maybe Nvidia is allowing non-ref Titans so the non-ref 780's don't all edge-out Titan for less money?


I would be annoyed so badly if nVidia allows GTX Titans in non-reference forms.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I would be annoyed so badly if nVidia allows GTX Titans in non-reference forms.


"EVBOT-like device", extremely unlikely that this will allow any extended voltage control i.e. over 1.212v.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezze23*
> 
> Received evga acx 780 today to only experience loud ass coil whine


My reference EVGA 780 SC has a noticeable coil wine too









Other than the fan is very quiet. I still wish the coil wine wasn't there though.


----------



## VettePilot

MIne is on the UPS truck coming to me today. I am going to run heaven 4.0 and Valley after getting a baseline with my CF 6970's last night which with the extreme settings shown in the thread in the benchmark section did not do well. Only 885 score in heaven 4.0 and a 2048 in Valley at Extreme HD settings. I hope that the one 780 can beat those by a good margin considering the benchmarks I have seen where it was compared in a long list to other cards with the 6970 being way down below it. I need to figure out how to OC them though. Never had much luck with the 6970's getting an OC that made a difference.


----------



## Razor 116

Does anyone know Gigabytes warranty Terms? Their site is devoid of any info beside "Please contact the location where the original order was placed". I chose Gigabyte because of their warranty of 3 years and the fact their RMA office is based in the UK and has the fastest turnaround time of any manufacturer in the UK. I'm thinking of going down the watercooling route and would like to know I they retain their warranty even when I put a WB on it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Correct me if I am wrong But I believe you return it to the store you purchased from razor116


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> "EVBOT-like device", extremely unlikely that this will allow any extended voltage control i.e. over 1.212v.


Yet I secretly want it to have full overvolting power again as I am hinting myself in getting one...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong But I believe you return it to the store you purchased from razor116


I can contact Gigabyte directly aswell as the store I bought it from if I wanted to RMA it. What I want toknow though is their warranty terms, can I put a WB on it and retain warranty as long as I return it with the stock cooler similar EVGA. Unfortunately gigabyte seem to make it ridiculously hard to get details on their warranty T&C's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Yet I secretly want it to have full overvolting power again as I am hinting myself in getting one...


the same

I'd wait there may be non reference Titans aswell, http://www.techpowerup.com/185168/evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified-and-gtx-770-classified-pictured.html


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'd wait there may be non reference Titans aswell, http://www.techpowerup.com/185168/evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified-and-gtx-770-classified-pictured.html


Too much for one. Even if they did, it would at least 1.3K for it... Also they were saying if nVidia is going to allow it, the GTX 780 Classified PCB is ready for near-full GK110. It doesn't necessarily mean it is going to happen.


----------



## SolarNova

Apparently Gigabyte is releasing a Windforce 3 Titan using a reference PCB. That should help air cooled OC's.

As for the 780, i so hope the custom PCB designed 780's that are coming out have better OC's. Im looking at EVGA's classified ACX , Asus's DCII, and MSI's Lighting. But i cant keep waiting ..i hope it comes out soon.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Apparently Gigabyte is releasing a Windforce 3 Titan using a reference PCB. That should help air cooled OC's.
> 
> As for the 780, i so hope the custom PCB designed 780's that are coming out have better OC's. Im looking at EVGA's classified ACX , Asus's DCII, and MSI's Lighting. But i cant keep waiting ..i hope it comes out soon.


Gigabyte is doing that by doing a loophole in the nVidia agreement. They are shipping their Titans with both the stock aircooler AND the Windforce 3. Then they also send you instructions on how to swap the stock aircooler to the Windforce 3 and Gigabyte themselves are extending their warranty to include Windforce 3 for those SKU's.

So you still have to manually swap them, but Gigabyte is including a WF3 as an addon under warranty for those specific SKU batches.

If the 780 Classified is less than $850 and comes with higher overvolting abilities (from EVBOT or from "software secrets"), I am so sold on it. I calculated roughly that a 780 has to be overclocked to 1280 MHz to finally neck-and-neck a 1150 MHz Titan.


----------



## 113802

Trying to flash my Bios, I already have my USB drive set up. I'm just having trouble with using the command prompt. I've flashed using nvflash before on my GTX 470 but when I try this time I get "This program cannot be run in DOS"

I'm assuming because nvflash is an application

What I did so far> made the USB stick a Win98 Dos, copied a file called nvflash with 5.134 along with a bios.


----------



## jpongin

Noob OC'ing Questions Using EVGA Precision X 4.2 for the EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper:

When does OC'ing memory clock begin to matter?

Does it need to be within a certain ratio of the core clock?

I ask because it's suspicious that EVGA just left it at stock for the Hydro Copper. Should I just keep it there?


----------



## bilbobaghins

<3 780


----------



## dph314

So...anyone come from an Asus 680? How easy was it to solder the wires to the motherboard for voltage control? I would imagine it's not hard at all, as long as you know what/where to solder. That would be my issue







There's got to be directions/guide out there somewhere though I'm sure.

No voltage control on these things is pretty much what's holding me back from getting into watercooling. I don't really need it. Not going to gain much from watercooling a voltage-locked card. And my H100 is doing an excellent job on my 3930k.

If I work up the nerve to do some soldering on a non-ref 780, that may just be what I need to finally start on a loop.


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> looks like they still have some in stock with the ACX cooler
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181478&sku=E145-0784&cm_re=Homepage-_-Zone2_5-_-CatId_28_E145-0784


I placed an order last night, it was showing as in stock the whole time yesterday.

Woke up this morning to find my order now flagged as a backorder and the item now marked as Out of Stock. *** was that all about? Someone told me that Tiger Direct lies about their stocks, pretty crappy thing to do.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...anyone come from an Asus 680? How easy was it to solder the wires to the motherboard for voltage control? I would imagine it's not hard at all, as long as you know what/where to solder. That would be my issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's got to be directions/guide out there somewhere though I'm sure.
> 
> No voltage control on these things is pretty much what's holding me back from getting into watercooling. I don't really need it. Not going to gain much from watercooling a voltage-locked card. And my H100 is doing an excellent job on my 3930k.
> 
> If I work up the nerve to do some soldering on a non-ref 780, that may just be what I need to finally start on a loop.


I would think that watercooling them is still a benefit with a good OC even without increasing the voltage. Are your cards not heating up much with your OC?


----------



## Jodiuh

Ordered from Tiger once. Never again.


----------



## MerkageTurk

People should use Amazon; highly recommended.

I once bought a i5 2500k + gene z IV and returned it after 1 year; they gave me a full refund without trouble.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> People should use Amazon; highly recommended.
> 
> I once bought a i5 2500k + gene z IV and returned it after 1 year; they gave me a full refund without trouble.


+1000 to amazon. They just took back my 7970 with the UPC code cut out of the box


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I would think that watercooling them is still a benefit with a good OC even without increasing the voltage. Are your cards not heating up much with your OC?


I mean...I know there would be _some_ benefit. I've seen people gain 26 or 39mhz from keeping temps in the 40C's with water. But that is definitely not enough to make me want to bother setting up and maintaining an entire loop.

Temps aren't really that bad now, no. Crysis 3 can get the top card up to the high-70C's, and that's really not that bad for these, especially if they're not throttling. So...to have some card I'm only going to have for a year or less sit at 45C instead of 75C doesn't seem like it's worth the time and money for a loop. Even if it brings the card from 1202mhz to 1241mhz, that's still a lot of time and money for 39mhz or so. And fan noise, especially on the ACX, doesn't bother me at all. So watercooling for a quieter setup also doesn't really appeal to me.

Now...increasing the voltage on the other hand...that would net a pretty decent clock increase and also raise temps enough to get major throttling without water.


----------



## 113802

Flashed the new bios with GPU Boost 2.0 disabled and I have to say in Guild Wars 2 Microstutter is gone. Big difference if you can get a 1100Mhz+ overclock on stock vs one with Boost disabled.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hy2ks/


----------



## MerkageTurk

I can overclock like that with stock bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Trying to flash my Bios, I already have my USB drive set up. I'm just having trouble with using the command prompt. I've flashed using nvflash before on my GTX 470 but when I try this time I get "This program cannot be run in DOS"
> 
> I'm assuming because nvflash is an application
> 
> What I did so far> made the USB stick a Win98 Dos, copied a file called nvflash with 5.134 along with a bios.


Go to the front main page and see the nvflash for windows . download and unzip it. All the info you need I put there will be no mistake using my guide. Have a good flash


----------



## Captivate

Yeah the cooler is silent, as long as it isn't sandwiched. My tri sli setup is quite noisy, but I should get rid of that as soon as I get some money for blocks.


----------



## Nemessss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> are 780 GTX better for o/c than GTX Titan? Or a GTX TITAN OC can still beat a 780 GTX easily


up


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> up


They both have about the same headroom in overclocks from what I've seen with a slight advantage to the 780 since it has less memory and cores to worry about. The Titan OC vs a 780 OC however will most of the time lead to the Titan being within 10% better if that. If that is worth the extra $350 to you is another story.


----------



## wermad

Both my 780s left TD today, ETA Tuesday







. Might be able to compare them to my sole remaining Titan









3rd block should be in by Wednesday from Fcpu.com but forgot to order some new tim to retire my (falling apart) syringe of Ceramique


----------



## LivingChampion

Are these cards fine running 1.2V 24/7? Well not 24/7, but for gaming long term?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> up


If you can get your GTX 780 to hit stable 1280MHz, then it is neck-to-neck with a 1150MHz Titan.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Flashed the new bios with GPU Boost 2.0 disabled and I have to say in Guild Wars 2 Microstutter is gone. Big difference if you can get a 1100Mhz+ overclock on stock vs one with Boost disabled.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hy2ks/


Which BIOS was that? Noticed some microstuttering on Mass Effect 3 that I'd like to hopefully get rid of.


----------



## Rezze23

Need some advice. Isn't this score pretty low for my system? Not sure what could be the problem, everything is updated that i can tell.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/519845


----------



## MerkageTurk

I believe that is normal for running at stock + with an i5

GTX 780 Stock Ref + LGA 2011 = 9878

GTX 780 Overclock + lga 2011 = over 10,000


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I believe that is normal for running at stock + with an i5
> 
> GTX 780 Stock Ref + LGA 2011 = 9878
> 
> GTX 780 Overclock + lga 2011 = over 10,000


So the 2500k does bottleneck..


----------



## MerkageTurk

I believe you should be getting OVER 9000!! even with a 2500k

Check Future mark

@ http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1199/865/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=Intel Core i5-2500K Processor&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Both my 780s left TD today, ETA Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might be able to compare them to my sole remaining Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd block should be in by Wednesday from Fcpu.com but forgot to order some new tim to retire my (falling apart) syringe of Ceramique


Were you're 780s on backorder too before they got shipped? Just thinking if I should call them to cancel my order or wait and see if I get lucky and my backorder gets processed.


----------



## MerkageTurk

How is this overclock stable on stock bios


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I mean...I know there would be _some_ benefit. I've seen people gain 26 or 39mhz from keeping temps in the 40C's with water. But that is definitely not enough to make me want to bother setting up and maintaining an entire loop.
> 
> Temps aren't really that bad now, no. Crysis 3 can get the top card up to the high-70C's, and that's really not that bad for these, especially if they're not throttling. So...to have some card I'm only going to have for a year or less sit at 45C instead of 75C doesn't seem like it's worth the time and money for a loop. Even if it brings the card from 1202mhz to 1241mhz, that's still a lot of time and money for 39mhz or so. And fan noise, especially on the ACX, doesn't bother me at all. So watercooling for a quieter setup also doesn't really appeal to me.
> 
> Now...increasing the voltage on the other hand...that would net a pretty decent clock increase and also raise temps enough to get major throttling without water.


I see your point. I guess watercooling is usefull but only for getting every little bit out of it. It also looks cool


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I mean...I know there would be _some_ benefit. I've seen people gain 26 or 39mhz from keeping temps in the 40C's with water. But that is definitely not enough to make me want to bother setting up and maintaining an entire loop.
> 
> Temps aren't really that bad now, no. Crysis 3 can get the top card up to the high-70C's, and that's really not that bad for these, especially if they're not throttling. So...to have some card I'm only going to have for a year or less sit at 45C instead of 75C doesn't seem like it's worth the time and money for a loop. Even if it brings the card from 1202mhz to 1241mhz, that's still a lot of time and money for 39mhz or so. And fan noise, especially on the ACX, doesn't bother me at all. So watercooling for a quieter setup also doesn't really appeal to me.
> 
> Now...increasing the voltage on the other hand...that would net a pretty decent clock increase and also raise temps enough to get major throttling without water.


This makes me think water is only usefull for SLI setups to keep the heat out


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How is this overclock stable on stock bios


You should probably try those clocks in heaven, vally, 3dmark etc. I doubt they will be stable. Also only 53 secs doesn't really signify stability. And what is stable in any benchmark isn't likely to be stable in a game.


----------



## kx11

Batman AC GOTY benchmark @ 1440p

no OC at all

http://minus.com/lbkJZhiPPa9RHd
http://minus.com/lblxS2PF4T5huR

TR ( SSAA sux ) @ 1440p

http://minus.com/lbjo4Ac4yLuwGV
http://minus.com/lblZGEiDlYrkVb


----------



## SolarNova

If any1 has 1200p triple monitor or even 1440p triple monitor and also 2x 780's in SLI , can u do a Crysis 3 benchmark on max settings but with no AA please








Need min, average, max FPS figures and also VRAM usuage.

Cheers.

Finding a bench with Crysis 3 at those res is easy but they all run AA, which for me is no good. I need to know what it will be like wihtout AA. Logic is at roughly the same pixel count a single 4k monitor will have such good PPI and image resolution quality that AA should not be needed. So 4k HD benchmarks for a single monitor need to be benched with 0 AA.


----------



## marsha11

My system specs

i5 3570k @ 4.2g
GTX 670 o/c
ASUS P8z77- V LX motherboard
750W POWER SUPPLY

Im selling the 670 for a 780. Is 750w power supply enough given im overclocked on CPU and want to o/c on the 780?


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How is this overclock stable on stock bios


Can you game without crashing?


----------



## Timechange01

^_^


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> well, they have 6gb of vram to hang their hat on. just saw neweggs vid at the msi booth where kyle asked on a estimated release date of the lightning and the msi rep replied 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want one nao!


They have 6GB of ram? Thought that was a no?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I can run Furmark 2013 at those speeds


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> If any1 has 1200p triple monitor or even 1440p triple monitor and also 2x 780's in SLI , can u do a Crysis 3 benchmark on max settings but with no AA please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need min, average, max FPS figures and also VRAM usuage.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Finding a bench with Crysis 3 at those res is easy but they all run AA, which for me is no good. I need to know what it will be like wihtout AA. Logic is at roughly the same pixel count a single 4k monitor will have such good PPI and image resolution quality that AA should not be needed. So 4k HD benchmarks for a single monitor need to be benched with 0 AA.


There's no benchmark tool for Crysis 3 that I know of.

I'll tell you I can run Crysis 3 with Very High textures and Post over a constant 60 fps. @ 5990 X 1200. With some mix of high and other medium settings and low motion blur. I also used the cvar editor to change the streaming texture pool size from 384 MB to 1.5 GB VRAM. I maxed-out vram in some areas @ about 2.7 GBs.
I don't use any AA.

Now, if you want to run all Very High, it's 20-25 fps. Your next option is all High, which is completely playable, and won't come close to the 3GB vram limit. Or you can do your mix and hacks and still get an awesome-looking game, completely playable and smooth with 2 GTX 780s.

I tried just all Very High textures and low all other settings at the same resolution with GTX 670 SLI. Unplayable.

By comparison, I did all Very High on single monitor @ 1920 X 1200 with GTX 780 SLI. It was obviously butter smooth and looked decent, but I'd rather have my modded settings on triple monitors. You sacrifice some quality, game effects, etc., but surround is just too superior an experience and it still looks gorgeous. One monitor makes me feel... claustrophobic.

In essence 3 GB vram is plenty for Crysis 3 under normal, playable circumstances (50-60fps with no AA at 1200p surround or 4K) unless you mod it somehow to use more VRAM, as I have done..

Most of this is subjective.. but hope that helps.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I can run Furmark 2013 at those speeds


Heaven, valley. You know the ones most people use or better yet a game. I can run the GPU-Z render test at 1306 for alot longer than 53secs doesn't mean those are the clocks are stable though.


----------



## adamski07

Here's mine. EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX in SLI on Asus Sabertooth z87 with Intel 4770k!


Spoiler: Click here! :D














Benchmarks and Ocing soon!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here's mine. EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX in SLI on Asus Sabertooth z87 with Intel 4770k!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarks and Ocing soon!










Nice. The Sabertooth motherboard looks so slick.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here's mine. EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX in SLI on Asus Sabertooth z87 with Intel 4770k!
> 
> Benchmarks and Ocing soon!


dont forge to let us know if the acx coolers are still cool in SLI!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timechange01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^


w00t nice RiG budy









don't forget to fill the owners form. right below my sig if you have not filled yet


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. The Sabertooth motherboard looks so slick.


True.







These two are perfect match.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> dont forge to let us know if the acx coolers are still cool in SLI!!!


Sure, might take a while. Maybe this weekend I can test everything.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluwwybear*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Would this backplate http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan-backplate/ fit to Evga gtx 780 acx SC? I dont really understand that "reference design" is Evga gtx 780 acx SC reference design?


Sorry if no one got to you. Yes, the ACX uses the "reference" Nvidia pcb design. Any reference Titan/780 back plate will work *but* the screws are always the thing in question. If you're sticking with the ACX cooler, it uses the little screws (I believe M2.5, ???) so you may need to find longer screws if the small stock ones won't pass through the backplate. I would get the EVGA backplate as that was designed to be added w/ the stock little screws







. Same idea w/ the water block but most tend to use M3 screws. Good luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georaldc*
> 
> Were you're 780s on backorder too before they got shipped? Just thinking if I should call them to cancel my order or wait and see if I get lucky and my backorder gets processed.


TD is limiting one per order (or customer, ???). TD also sells via amazon and it looks like you can order up to three. Mine shipped a day after my order was sent, so its pretty common. I did contact TD on the weekend and they said they were getting a limited supply this week but were going to limit orders. My money was tied up w/ paypal so I ordered one from amazon and one from TD. Going to order one more from TD once I sell a few more things









Both of mine have left TD and or on their way. Now I"m worried I don't get coil whine on mine


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sorry if no one got to you. Yes, the ACX uses the "reference" Nvidia pcb design. Any reference Titan/780 back plate will work *but* the screws are always the thing in question. If you're sticking with the ACX cooler, it uses the little screws (I believe M2.5, ???) so you may need to find longer screws if the small stock ones won't pass through the backplate. I would get the EVGA backplate as that was designed to be added w/ the stock little screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same idea w/ the water block but most tend to use M3 screws. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TD is limiting one per order (or customer, ???). TD also sells via amazon and it looks like you can order up to three. Mine shipped a day after my order was sent, so its pretty common. I did contact TD on the weekend and they said they were getting a limited supply this week but were going to limit orders. My money was tied up w/ paypal so I ordered one from amazon and one from TD. Going to order one more from TD once I sell a few more things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of mine have left TD and or on their way. Now I"m worried I don't get coil whine on mine


I did not realize that I could just order one then place a separate order for another one through TD until after they sold out. I should have bought 2. Oh well hopefully they get more in or I can wait for B&H to get theirs in since ordering through Amazon cost me the 9.25% CA tax. Mine came from TD today and hope to get it all sorted tonight since I have to remove all traces of the AMD drivers and make sure my DP adapter works right.


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey just wanted to let you guys know that performance-pcs.com has the EVGA backplates for the 780 for $19.99. Thought that seemed like a good deal, just passing it along.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38140


----------



## h2spartan

Does anyone know...can I use the Titan bios for the 780? or if not is there one besides the TI bios that has a power target of around 125%. I tried using the kepler bios tweaker to adjust the stock bios power target but it wouldnt allow me to modify the power settings.


----------



## wholeeo

With the TI bios there is no need to increase the power target over 100%.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I did not realize that I could just order one then place a separate order for another one through TD until after they sold out. I should have bought 2. Oh well hopefully they get more in or I can wait for B&H to get theirs in since ordering through Amazon cost me the 9.25% CA tax. Mine came from TD today and hope to get it all sorted tonight since I have to remove all traces of the AMD drivers and make sure my DP adapter works right.


Amazon has sellers on their site like Tiger Direct, FrozenCpu, Koolertek, SideWinderComputers. As long as you don't get charge sales tax from these guys, you can order from them via amazon.

I stopped ordering from amazon directly for expensive things because they started charging Cali sales tax. But, I do shop from their sellers, like TigerDirect.

If you're not sure if the Amazon seller charges tax, click on their profile and then on their t&c for taxes. Or just check but don't complete the order. The last screen where you submit your order has the total will show your shipping and any taxes.

There's a few other sellers on amazon too. When you check out an item, there's a button that shows you the others sellers offering new and sometimes used items for different prices (and possible no sales tax).

The down side is that amazon, regardless if its one of there sellers, doesn't take paypal. So I didn't want to wait a week to get the money from paypal to my checking account and then miss out on the availability.

edit: TigerDirect has ~13 (1530hrs PST):

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2783-KR/dp/B00CTY84KI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370559292&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+gtx+780

Double edit: got word Performance-pcs.com will be getting some SC in soon. Their priced @$649.99 and shipping is a bit more (for me in Cali) but if you plan to get two or more, this might save you some though. Use the "auto notify" option on the right.


----------



## h2spartan

Something strange i noticed or is this normal? So I ran stock volts on stock bios with +100 to the core and it was giving me a consistent 1163mhz. Then i upped the volts by 38mv to give me 1.2v on stock bios. I left the core at +100 and it was giving me 1189mhz consistently. Why did upping the volts give me an additional 22mhz? Weird?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey just wanted to let you guys know that performance-pcs.com has the EVGA backplates for the 780 for $19.99. Thought that seemed like a good deal, just passing it along.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38140


I need another one, but cheapest shipping costs $13/ :/


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> With the TI bios there is no need to increase the power target over 100%.


I know that it has a default power target of 140% but I dont want to start off setting it that high. I want to try a lower power target first. Maybe around 115-125


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Amazon has sellers on their site like Tiger Direct, FrozenCpu, Koolertek, SideWinderComputers. As long as you don't get charge sales tax from these guys, you can order from them via amazon.
> 
> I stopped ordering from amazon directly for expensive things because they started charging Cali sales tax. But, I do shop from their sellers, like TigerDirect.
> 
> If you're not sure if the Amazon seller charges tax, click on their profile and then on their t&c for taxes. Or just check but don't complete the order. The last screen where you submit your order has the total will show your shipping and any taxes.
> 
> There's a few other sellers on amazon too. When you check out an item, there's a button that shows you the others sellers offering new and sometimes used items for different prices (and possible no sales tax).
> 
> The down side is that amazon, regardless if its one of there sellers, doesn't take paypal. So I didn't want to wait a week to get the money from paypal to my checking account and then miss out on the availability.
> 
> edit: TigerDirect has ~13 (1530hrs PST):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2783-KR/dp/B00CTY84KI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370559292&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+gtx+780


Ya I thought Amazon forced tax on all Cali orders regardless of the seller but I checked and it is not adding tax if I was to order a 780 their with TD as the seller. Now I know so I can take advantage next time.

ALso do you tink it is worth modding the Bios to the Titan one? I am new to Nvidia cards and dont want to mess this baby up. SHould I use the Nvflash from techpowerup if it is pretty safe? Or is there another one to use?


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone test Titan bios on the 780. I would think it would be okay considering they're both gk110. Am I correct in assuming that? I want to modify the Naennon Titan bios for my 780 but not sure if I should.....


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Something strange i noticed or is this normal? So I ran stock volts on stock bios with +100 to the core and it was giving me a consistent 1163mhz. Then i upped the volts by 38mv to give me 1.2v on stock bios. I left the core at +100 and it was giving me 1189mhz consistently. Why did upping the volts give me an additional 22mhz? Weird?


Because that's the way "overvolting" works with GPU Boost 2.0. It gives your card the permission to use those extra voltage bins, and with every voltage bin comes another clock bin of 13MHz. In effect, your card has seen it wise to use a bin two steps higher than with stock voltage, which resulted in increased clocks of two bins (26MHz, to be exact). Boost 2.0 _is_ weird, or crap to put it more bluntly.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya I thought Amazon forced tax on all Cali orders regardless of the seller but I checked and it is not adding tax if I was to order a 780 their with TD as the seller. Now I know so I can take advantage next time.
> 
> ALso do you tink it is worth modding the Bios to the Titan one? I am new to Nvidia cards and dont want to mess this baby up. SHould I use the Nvflash from techpowerup if it is pretty safe? Or is there another one to use?


I never touched the clocks on my Titan seeing how expensive they are, let alone even tried to flash it. The 780s, they will get a mild oc but that's it. I'm going to run three and that should help out in Surround. Its up to you if you want to flash the bios. Just make sure you flash the original bios back on if you're gonna rma your card(s).


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I know that it has a default power target of 140% but I dont want to start off setting it that high. I want to try a lower power target first. Maybe around 115-125


So lower it from 100? Also, you can't use Titan bios's on the 780.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> My system specs
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4.2g
> GTX 670 o/c
> ASUS P8z77- V LX motherboard
> 750W POWER SUPPLY
> 
> Im selling the 670 for a 780. Is 750w power supply enough given im overclocked on CPU and want to o/c on the 780?


Your 750 watts will be more than enough to run a 780,i went from a rig with 670's in sli+ my i5-3570k overclocked to 4.2 (using a corsair hx 750 v2)....to now just having ine 780,so you will be more than fine.....


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Hey just wanted to let you guys know that performance-pcs.com has the EVGA backplates for the 780 for $19.99. Thought that seemed like a good deal, just passing it along.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38140


Thanks for the heads up rep+, just ordered a pair, was looking for them.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So lower it from 100? Also, you can't use Titan bios's on the 780.


No. The TI bios draws up to 350w power at its default 140% power target, right? Well, I dont want it that high. I want to be able to set the power target to around 115-125% if possible. I would just feel safer around there. So I need A bios I can modify to those settings.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just wondering,whats the temperature limit for the reference 780's....?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I just installed a new EVGA 780 ACX! The build quality on this card is the best I've personally seen on a video card. Felt so great to hold in the hand.


----------



## lemniscate

finally pulled the trigger on 2 SC ACXs.. bought them here in Taipei at around $760 each. how I wish I were in the US, where they cost $660 each..









I guess I'll try to get my master degree there, if possible.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just wondering,whats the temperature limit for the reference 780's....?


default temp is set to 79/80c


----------



## jpongin

So after fiddling around with the EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper SLI, I've concluded that it's best to leave core and mem clocks at out-of-the-box speeds.

It looks like EVGA and NVidia spent quite a bit of time finding the right sweet spot.

Although I'm really able to push the card on benchmarks... it's not entirely stable in real game situations, and it's just not worth my time having that thought linger while I'm gaming.

Either way, it's insanely fast at the EVGA OC'd speeds.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Here's mine. EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX in SLI on Asus Sabertooth z87 with Intel 4770k!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarks and Ocing soon!


I don't normally go in for aesthetics (ROG board with noctua fans etc) but, damn... That looks awesome!

(noctuas would go with it too...)


----------



## VettePilot

Before I install my new card what drivers are most of you using? 320.18? I see that a lot of people have had issues with that driver. I first need to remove my AMD drivers and files but need to be sure I am using the right drivers for the 780.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> default temp is set to 79/80c


Thanks....Just found the max temp on nvidia's website (95c)....I was just hitting 75c in far cry 3 which doesnt even happen when i play bf3 (67c tops),may have to drop my clocks from 1202 to 1150 if it gets any higher....


----------



## .Cerberus

argh cant decide between the dual ACX's and keeping my case open or just getting the 780 normal SCs in SLI


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> argh cant decide between the dual ACX's and keeping my case open or just getting the 780 normal SCs in SLI


For sli i would go reference cards unless you are going to be water cooling then i would go with the ACX's....


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> argh cant decide between the dual ACX's and keeping my case open or just getting the 780 normal SCs in SLI


I think leaving your case open 24/7 (and the subsequent issues with dust etc) would probably negate any benefit of the ACX over the reference. I have reference 780s SLI in my corsair 550D (not the best air cooling case out there) and temps are good, around ~70-75C in gaming. The reference coolers sound is really unobtrusive too, even at higher RPM. More of a whoosh than a whine...


----------



## .Cerberus

yeah guess i'm doing reference SC. You guys know of any custom blower designs? Not a big fan of stock usually


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> yeah guess i'm doing reference SC. You guys know of any custom blower designs? Not a big fan of stock usually


Normally I would agree with you but I really can't find anything wrong with the reference cooler


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> argh cant decide between the dual ACX's and keeping my case open or just getting the 780 normal SCs in SLI


What kind of case do you have? My two ACXs are currently in transit. I have complete confidence in running them in SLI, even though they blow air towards the side panel. I do have a Cooler Master HAF X with some extra fans to help increase air flow. I was actually in the same shoes as you but when I saw a few members ran SLI ACX...and said they didn't have temp issues, I went ahead and pulled the trigger


----------



## skyn3t

if you guys know anyone that needs some water cooling parts let them know. I have some parts for sale, link beside my RiG


----------



## Brianmz

You should be covered with the ACX in SLI unless you sandwich them, for me, on the asus p867 deluxe with the way it's spaced was a 10c difference from top to bottom, on the RIVE with 1 pcie slot 1 and the other in slot 2, 5c difference, this on 580s LEs, and from what people say and as well as reviews, they run cooler and quieter than those cards.


----------



## Nelly.

Just a stock run of my Gigabyte GTX 780 WindForce OC 3GB, everything on auto, fan etc.

2500k @4.8GHz
ASIC Quality = 74.6%
320.18 drivers
Max Boost = 1097MHz
Max Temp = 71 °C
Room Temp = 25.5 °C


----------



## Nelly.

+135MHz onto the GPU Clock, I did try +140, but I crashed. I'll mess around with adding some volts to the core tomorrow, plus try squeeze something out the memory, very happy so far.









2500k @4.8GHz
ASIC Quality = 74.6%
320.18 drivers
Max Boost = 1228MHz
Max Temp = 72 °C
Room Temp = 25.5 °C


----------



## .Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> What kind of case do you have? My two ACXs are currently in transit. I have complete confidence in running them in SLI, even though they blow air towards the side panel. I do have a Cooler Master HAF X with some extra fans to help increase air flow. I was actually in the same shoes as you but when I saw a few members ran SLI ACX...and said they didn't have temp issues, I went ahead and pulled the trigger


I have a Corsair 500R with the top blocked off due to the H110. There are fans on the top of the case pushing cold air onto the rad but it never makes it to the other side (inside the case). I put my hand under the rad after running aida64 then prime95 for 30mins and I still couldnt feel any wind blowing past the rad. So that part is isolated

I have 2 intake fans in the front of the case, 1 200mm intake fan at the side and 1 140mm exhausting air out the back. Here is a visual representation (minus the 200mm side fan):


so yeah I'm kinda worried about airflow. I mean I could remove all the back pcie case coverings to promote airflow but I'm not sure that will help.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I have a Corsair 500R with the top blocked off due to the H110. There are fans on the top of the case pushing cold air onto the rad but it never makes it to the other side (inside the case). I put my hand under the rad after running aida64 then prime95 for 30mins and I still couldnt feel any wind blowing past the rad. So that part is isolated
> 
> I have 2 intake fans in the front of the case, 1 200mm intake fan at the side and 1 140mm exhausting air out the back. Here is a visual representation (minus the 200mm side fan):
> 
> 
> so yeah I'm kinda worried about airflow. I mean I could remove all the back pcie case coverings to promote airflow but I'm not sure that will help.


You should be fine, I run the cosmos II, with the 2 intake fans in the front 1 200m, 1 140mm, and 2 side fans. and just the exhaust on the back. Since the rad uses the 3 top fans as intakes.

And I get decent temps.


----------



## wermad

For air cooling applications, try to generate more positive air pressure


----------



## .Cerberus

Currently, I don't have any GPUs in the system. I'm using the iGFX LOL. I have a stable overclock and I never see temps above high 40s (the only time I do is 55C for synthetic benchmarks like p95 and aida).

What do you consider decent?
Does it make it that much better to get dual ACXs?

I mean a lot of people here have said just do stock SC as its better temps for SLI (keeps ambient temps down)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Currently, I don't have any GPUs in the system. I'm using the iGFX LOL. I have a stable overclock and I never see temps above high 40s (the only time I do is 55C for synthetic benchmarks like p95 and aida).
> 
> What do you consider decent?
> Does it make it that much better to get dual ACXs?
> 
> I mean a lot of people here have said just do stock SC as its better temps for SLI (keeps ambient temps down)


Yes, the turbine cooler that started with the 690 is very good compared to the old Nvidia one (and of course the banshee Amd one). The different coolers might give you a slightly advantage but it dumps the heat into the case. I would stick to the reference cooler, try to create more positive air pressure and take it from their.

edit: if you haven't purchased your cards yet, wait for the WF3 and the TF3, or just grab the ACX now. I would wait to see which of the three does better (leaning on the WF3).


----------



## .Cerberus

I haven't purchased the cards yet. I'm doing it on my next paycheck








allocated 1550$CAD


----------



## NitrousX

I love my GTX 780 SC ACX. Idles at around 25-27c and full load never exceeds 65c.


----------



## .Cerberus

Nitrous got a 200mm fan on top and I'm guessing Wermad, you keep your HAF XB setup like a testbench. Also Nitrous you only got 1







so temps will be a lot lower. I want to get 2 cuz capitalism


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Nitrous got a 200mm fan on top and I'm guessing Wermad, you keep your HAF XB setup like a testbench. Also Nitrous you only got 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so temps will be a lot lower. I want to get 2 cuz capitalism


One is enough for the time being. Besides, I don't game as much as I used too.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I haven't purchased the cards yet. I'm doing it on my next paycheck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allocated 1550$CAD


Sweet! If you have any plans to wc eventually, go with the ACX (I think the WF uses the reference pcb too).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Nitrous got a 200mm fan on top and I'm guessing Wermad, you keep your HAF XB setup like a testbench. Also Nitrous you only got 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so temps will be a lot lower. I want to get 2 cuz capitalism


Mine will be watercooled. i already had two Titan blocks (third pending delivery). Everything is plumbed into one Monsta 480mm radiator hanging out the back of my XB


----------



## .Cerberus

Hmm not going water so I guess I'm not doing ACX. Getting the ACX's will take a lot of work due to price matches and availability. The 680 SC normal cooler is readily available.

Do you guys know if they used the dual ball bearing fan on these 770s?


If they did they should make one like this for the 780. Digging the gold


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I love my GTX 780 SC ACX. Idles at around 25-27c and full load never exceeds 65c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What settings do you have on the fan curve?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hmm not going water so I guess I'm not doing ACX. Getting the ACX's will take a lot of work due to price matches and availability. The 680 SC normal cooler is readily available.
> 
> Do you guys know if they used the dual ball bearing fan on these 770s?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they did they should make one like this for the 780. Digging the gold


Jacob said that the box cooler has the same internals as the reference 770 that Nvidia showed off...so I'm going to go with no? Unless the Titan, GTX 780 and GTX 770 reference coolers that nVidia use has the DBB fans


----------



## wermad

TD still in stock for the SC, though limit one per order/customer. Amazon-TD is out


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> TD still in stock for the SC, though limit one per order/customer. Amazon-TD is out


Beware, TD takes orders even though they don't actually have the item then later on shows "backorder" on your order status. Happened to me 2 days ago, but I was lucky they had the shipment an hour after they have updated my order "backorder."


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Beware, TD takes orders even though they don't actually have the item then later on shows "backorder" on your order status. Happened to me 2 days ago, but I was lucky they had the shipment an hour after they have updated my order "backorder."


My TD order went through and so did the Amazon-TD one too. I guess its just overwhelming them that they may take orders with not enough stock on hand. I did speak to their support and they mentioned getting a few this week. I'm sure more will become available soon. I can wait since I'm getting two I can play with for now


----------



## zpaf

Just flash my card with svl7 bios and start to play with.



1137MHz/1.137v


----------



## adamski07

Is this result okay/correct? never benchmark cards before.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> One is enough for the time being. Besides, I don't game as much as I used too.


I use the default fan curve (not auto fan). 30c = 40% fan, 40c = 40% fan, 50% = 50% fan, 60% = 60% fan, etc.,

So 65c would be 65% fan speed.


----------



## marsha11

Where can I get a EVGA superclocked in the uk?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Where can I get a EVGA superclocked in the uk?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/275-5799131-2685643?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=EVGA+GTX+780


----------



## VettePilot

SO I decided to stay up late after I got home and install the 780 ACX. I did a bench run on Valley and it is about 28% better in avg FPS over my dual 6970's. Boost clock went to 1071 and power % never went above 81%. I did do some of the tweaks listed in the thread for the items you change in Nvidia control panel but it made little difference over just leaving all the NVidia settings at default. I think it was about 2fps better with the tweaks

Here is my old 6970's

Unigine Valley dual 6970's stock clocks.jpg 129k .jpg file


I was hoping for a little more but this is pretty good still. Now I have to figure how to OC this card properly. The fan is super quiet. Temp got up to 62C and fan was 63% and it was so much quieter than my 6970 stock fans. Just one of those cards sounds like a hurricane.


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/275-5799131-2685643?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=EVGA+GTX+780


Where can I get a EVGA superclocked in the uk?

Thanks, not available for upto 2 months. Are they released over here yet? Overclockers uk do the o/c Windforce at £629. I read that prices would be same as the reference models.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> SO I decided to stay up late after I got home and install the 780 ACX. I did a bench run on Valley and it is about 28% better in avg FPS over my dual 6970's. Boost clock went to 1071 and power % never went above 81%. I did do some of the tweaks listed in the thread for the items you change in Nvidia control panel but it made little difference over just leaving all the NVidia settings at default. I think it was about 2fps better with the tweaks.
> 
> 00000.png 2325k .png file
> 
> 
> Here is my old 6970's
> 
> Unigine Valley dual 6970's stock clocks.jpg 129k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a little more but this is pretty good still. Now I have to figure how to OC this card properly. The fan is super quiet. Temp got up to 62C and fan was 63% and it was so much quieter than my 6970 stock fans. Just one of those cards sounds like a hurricane.


You should be able to get 69-70 fps on stock bios with a proper card once you clock it


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Where can I get a EVGA superclocked in the uk?
> 
> Thanks, not available for upto 2 months. Are they released over here yet? Overclockers uk do the o/c Windforce at £629. I read that prices would be same as the reference models.


Usually when it says 1-2 months its because its back ordered. Hit up amazon uk supprt and inquire for an eta. Maybe just a few weeks

WF3 I believe does use the reference pcb.


----------



## kx11

mem + 54 now

gave the valley a spin

http://minus.com/lTBmYV43nV3lq


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> mem + 54 now
> 
> gave the valley a spin
> 
> http://minus.com/lTBmYV43nV3lq


I tried it with +54 mem and got a bit better score but not much. 2685 to 2709 but avg fps barely went up at all. I think my score must be much lower because of the cpu difference and mobo not having PCIe 3.0.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I tried it with +54 mem and got a bit better score but not much. 2685 to 2709 but avg fps barely went up at all. I think my score must be much lower because of the cpu difference and mobo not having PCIe 3.0.


you should try the NV CP tweaks to gain some fps

http://minus.com/lzlUPBknjGJvE


----------



## wermad

3rd GTX 780 purchased









TD seems to be back-ordered:



Might have to wait a bit







First two should hold me good for a bit


----------



## Difunto

hey guys does the acx use the same screws as the non acx on the back for the cooler?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> hey guys does the acx use the same screws as the non acx on the back for the cooler?


It could be ph or torx. Have a good precision screw driver set ready. There are sets with changeable heads.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_10?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=precision+screwdriver+set&sprefix=precision+%2Caps%2C283


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It could be ph or torx. Have a good precision screw driver set ready. There are sets with changeable heads.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_10?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=precision+screwdriver+set&sprefix=precision+%2Caps%2C283


oh i have the ph and the t6 screwdrivers i was just worried that the screws would be difference size like wider and bigger or smaller


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> oh i have the ph and the t6 screwdrivers i was just worried that the screws would be difference size like wider and bigger or smaller


I've only had torx on my GTX 590 cards. The rest (470/480/560/580/670/690) were ph.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Why would anyone go for the ACX version instead of the Titan Cooler









I love the Titan cooler feels premium and not like a 770 but more like a Titan


----------



## wsnnwa

The TI bios behaves somewhat weird. Since I flashed the new bios Metro:LL has been stable at 1162/3500, up from around 1130/3500 with the stock bios. Last night I got home late and I decided to mess around with things again, and I moved my power target down to 100% from 115%; but I kept my voltage at 1.2125. Now it appears that I can run Metro: LL at 1200/3500, this is just from doing some quick runs on it.

I will have more information on this later today, this is really astonishing because before hand anything above 1170/3500 would crash with complete certainty.


----------



## wsnnwa

Double Post


----------



## pac08

Got a EVGA 770 ACX backordered already but i'm seriously considering to pull the trigger on a 780 SC. My main concern though is how much will my i7 920 bottleneck the 780. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Got a EVGA 770 ACX backordered already but i'm seriously considering to pull the trigger on a 780 SC. My main concern though is how much my i7 920 will bottleneck the 780. Any thoughts on that?


Most bloomfields can co 4.0-4.2, better with water (or a cls) and you might hit 4.3-4.4+. Should be pretty good for one 780 @ 4.0-4.2.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Most bloomfields can co 4.0-4.2, better with water (or a cls) and you might hit 4.3-4.4+. Should be pretty good for one 780 @ 4.0-4.2.


I've managed to push mine as far as 3.8. It's a C0 so i don't see it very likely to be able to hit 4GHz.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I've managed to push mine as far as 3.8. It's a C0 so i don't see it very likely to be able to hit 4GHz.


Won't hurt to try







I recall mine liked 100 bclk upto 4.0 and different bclk's (ie 133, 125, etc.) for anything higher. take it a few steps at a time. Make sure you have a good air cooler or water.


----------



## Magnum26

Anyone have any idea when we will be getting the MSI GTX780 Gaming's?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Anyone have any idea when we will be getting the MSI GTX780 Gaming's?


Send MSI-Alex a pm on availability. Is this a stop gap from the reference to the Lightning?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Won't hurt to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall mine liked 100 bclk upto 4.0 and different bclk's (ie 133, 125, etc.) for anything higher. take it a few steps at a time. Make sure you have a good air cooler or water.


I will give it a shot and let's hope it doesn't get stubborn on me







I have a CM Hyper 212 Evo which managed to stay around 58C at 3.8 while running prime 95. Not the best cooler out there but it hasn't let me down so far. Thanks for your help


----------



## wermad

Just noticed this guy. I believe its the same as the eVGA:



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20218/ex-blc-1459/Swiftech_Komodo-NV_GTX_780_Full_Cover_VGA_Waterblock_w_Backplate_KOMODO-NV-GTX780.html?tl=g30c311s1996

edit: also looks like they're already starting to rebadge the Titan blocks with GTX 780 naming.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just noticed this guy. I believe its the same as the eVGA:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20218/ex-blc-1459/Swiftech_Komodo-NV_GTX_780_Full_Cover_VGA_Waterblock_w_Backplate_KOMODO-NV-GTX780.html?tl=g30c311s1996
> 
> edit: also looks like they're already starting to rebadge the Titan blocks with GTX 780 naming.


It is evga block. Swiftech makes they wb.


----------



## kx11

3dmark test

mem +54


----------



## Razor 116

EVGA Precision X, why doesn't it save voltage with a profile. I absolutely love turning on my PC loading up a game and crashing because Precision does not load the voltage with the profile. Such a simple feature not implemented in Precision.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> EVGA Precision X, why doesn't it save voltage with a profile. I absolutely love turning on my PC loading up a game and crashing because Precision does not load the voltage with the profile. Such a simple feature not implemented in Precision.


I know with MSI afterburner I have to select "apply overclocking with windows bootup"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I will give it a shot and let's hope it doesn't get stubborn on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CM Hyper 212 Evo which managed to stay around 58C at 3.8 while running prime 95. Not the best cooler out there but it hasn't let me down so far. Thanks for your help


Its a good one









Try 100 bclk 40x, voltage I don't recall mine but try 1350mv. If it passes ibt or prime (30 minutes) try to dropping the voltage little by little until its unstable. Probably 1385-1400 @ 4.1-4.2. G/l


----------



## .Cerberus

Damn you all, you took all the 780s from TD and newegg


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 100 bclk 40x, voltage I don't recall mine but try 1350mv. If it passes ibt or prime (30 minutes) try to dropping the voltage little by little until its unstable. Probably 1385-1400 @ 4.1-4.2. G/l


I'll try it next week when i get back home cause i'm on a business trip at the moment. Seems yours was less power hungry than mine. Needed 1.36V for 3.8.
Are there any EVGA 780 SC owners here? Just read on the EVGA forums that some people are having issues with the SC version (random black screens etc).


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I'll try it next week when i get back home cause i'm on a business trip at the moment. Seems yours was less power hungry than mine. Needed 1.36V for 3.8.
> Are there any EVGA 780 SC owners here? Just read on the EVGA forums that some people are having issues with the SC version (random black screens etc).


My old i7 920 could do 4.0Ghz at 1.26v and 4.2 at 1.35v.







It's still a good processor and even at 3.8 I don't think you'll have much, if any, of a bottleneck. Under prime95 load I would try to keep it under 75C, but just remember that when gaming the actual load and temps will be 10C - 15C lower then max under prime95. Good luck!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Damn you all, you took all the 780s from TD and newegg


Do the auto notifier. My last one was flagged as "ships 7-21 business days" so I'm gonna have to wait









Performance-pcs.com said they'll be getting some this next week.

edit: just checked my order and it was switched from "processing" to "back order" and said it will ship once in stock









Looks like amazon will let you pre-order with stock coming in a few days







This is amazon themselves (not TD via amazon) so I would have gotten hit w/ sales tax. I'll pass







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I'll try it next week when i get back home cause i'm on a business trip at the moment. Seems yours was less power hungry than mine. Needed 1.36V for 3.8.
> Are there any EVGA 780 SC owners here? Just read on the EVGA forums that some people are having issues with the SC version (random black screens etc).


Water definitely helps. Look for a used cls (ie h80/h100/kuhler920 etc.).


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 3dmark test
> 
> mem +54
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


Is +54mhz all you can put on the memory without a crash? Because I noticed your Valley run a few pages ago, with +54mhz, saying it didn't help too much. But the memory does help a lot. Maybe not so much +54mhz, but start getting into 3, 4, 500 on the memory and you're talking pretty sizable gains.

My memory is way below average, and only hits around +150mhz on the one card before crashing. The other does around +200mhz. Kinda makes me sad, seeing all the awesome memory overclocks here.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Got a EVGA 770 ACX backordered already but i'm seriously considering to pull the trigger on a 780 SC. My main concern though is how much will my i7 920 bottleneck the 780. Any thoughts on that?


I hear ya bro. I've an i5 760 that hits 70C @ 3.8 Ghz. I'm hoping to be ok too as I've no desire to upgrade chips...except...

A fella on hardforum told me he noticed a big difference in BF3 going from his 760 to a 3570K.

So there's that...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is +54mhz all you can put on the memory without a crash? Because I noticed your Valley run a few pages ago, with +54mhz, saying it didn't help too much. But the memory does help a lot. Maybe not so much +54mhz, but start getting into 3, 4, 500 on the memory and you're talking pretty sizable gains.
> 
> My memory is way below average, and only hits around +150mhz on the one card before crashing. The other does around +200mhz. Kinda makes me sad, seeing all the awesome memory overclocks here.


The 780's GPU memory does $uck3s in term of OC. My 670 2gb could reach +580 memory. I think if the 780 had 2gb of memory it could ic more. We are limited because we do have 3GB of this beastly card. I'm very happy with my pair of twins. By the way she is about to get naked tonight my both blocks just arrive.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> My old i7 920 could do 4.0Ghz at 1.26v and 4.2 at 1.35v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a good processor and even at 3.8 I don't think you'll have much, if any, of a bottleneck. Under prime95 load I would try to keep it under 75C, but just remember that when gaming the actual load and temps will be 10C - 15C lower then max under prime95. Good luck!


You had a good overclocker, no doubt about it! Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Water definitely helps. Look for a used cls (ie h80/h100/kuhler920 etc.).


I was actually already looking for a used cls and have found a guy selling his H80 for a descent price. If he settles for a little less i'll buy it without a second thought


----------



## Masked

Have a couple questions for you guys -- Figured I'd start here.

Anyone else having issues w/the new drivers?

I crash CONSTANTLY in anything I do graphically, as do a few customers -- BSOD's up the wazoo.

Any fixes? Couldn't find any on Guru/Nvidia etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I thought nobody was going to buy this card if it was a penny over $500!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I thought nobody was going to buy this card if it was a penny over $500!


We all lie about it lol I may going to get the third lol, sell your titan and join us we need you here hahaha


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I thought nobody was going to buy this card if it was a penny over $500!


*When it was the Titan LE speculation thread, we prayed it would be slightly more. I posted the following, optimistically...*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Price it right... and i'm in. $699, please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon*
> 
> We can all wish, but its not going to be that cheap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> If its not at least three hundred less than the Titan they need not to make it or just release it as the 780


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Exactly if this is not at least $300 less than the Titan, then i see no point in getting this over a regular Titan; unless performance is really close then that's a different story.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1381287/wccf-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-le-spotted-has-5-gb-gddr5-320-bit-memory#post_19732903


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you should try the NV CP tweaks to gain some fps
> 
> http://minus.com/lzlUPBknjGJvE


I actually did do those tweaks and it picked up the score about 70 points and only 2fps. I think my cpu may be a slight bottleneck right now. This card alone still gives me much higher and consistent fps in BF3 though. With the graphics settings I use which have no AA and nothing set to max but high or medium I get above 130fps to 200fps without issue on Bazaar which I could get with my 6970's but it was less consistent and I am not drawing as much power. No card I have ever had has benched well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quick interjection before this gets out of hand......this is a *780 CLUB* - not a Titan vs 780 debate thread. Please respect 780 owners 'safe haven' here as there are many places to discuss the latter and most 780 owners don't care to read through unrelated / off topic discussion about their new 780's coming here.


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just noticed this guy. I believe its the same as the eVGA:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20218/ex-blc-1459/Swiftech_Komodo-NV_GTX_780_Full_Cover_VGA_Waterblock_w_Backplate_KOMODO-NV-GTX780.html?tl=g30c311s1996
> 
> edit: also looks like they're already starting to rebadge the Titan blocks with GTX 780 naming.


Was slightly regretting my decision going with the EK Titan XXL block until I saw the engraving/writing on the I/O side. Don't understand the need to have all of that plastered everywhere as it diminishes the sleek, subtle look of the block. Same reason I didn't go for the EVGA one (which was more of an EVGA ad). Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## Masked

For swiftech blocks all they do is change the sticker...


----------



## Zawarudo

XSPC Razor Titan block and backplate. Can't go wrong,


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is +54mhz all you can put on the memory without a crash?


no

i just bumped it up a little for gaming


----------



## Rei86

Just started to play with my 780, not a bad card



Idles around 25~27 and hits a high of 56. The ACX cooler is a champ.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> You had a good overclocker, no doubt about it! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually already looking for a used cls and have found a guy selling his H80 for a descent price. If he settles for a little less i'll buy it without a second thought


Go for it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Was slightly regretting my decision going with the EK Titan XXL block until I saw the engraving/writing on the I/O side. Don't understand the need to have all of that plastered everywhere as it diminishes the sleek, subtle look of the block. Same reason I didn't go for the EVGA one (which was more of an EVGA ad). Anyway, just my opinion.


Swiftech makes the EVGA blocks. You can probably remove it.


----------



## h2spartan

What is the max stable clocks people are getting on *stock bios* for both games and benching?

So far, I've tested up to +110 core (1202mhz) and +300 memory stable in games (Metro Last light, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider) and Benches (Valley, 3dmark 11)


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Send MSI-Alex a pm on availability. Is this a stop gap from the reference to the Lightning?


If you're talking about the same Alex he left MSI and works for sales at NewEgg now.


----------



## OBLIQUE123

wow thats a crazy resolution for gaming 7680-1440 must be incredible to play on. I run 6020-1080 bezel corrected with a pair of 1gb 560 ti's medium settings. It takes alot of tuning to get stable 60fps and only can on a few games







. Pretty much only play racing games and BF3 in surround. Think im gonna be stuck with these for awhile as a nice quadro card is more important to me atm.


----------



## spacin9

@Wermad... how are those (3) 780s working out in surround? Do you see a good performance bump over two cards? Any scaling issues?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is +54mhz all you can put on the memory without a crash? Because I noticed your Valley run a few pages ago, with +54mhz, saying it didn't help too much. But the memory does help a lot. Maybe not so much +54mhz, but start getting into 3, 4, 500 on the memory and you're talking pretty sizable gains.
> 
> My memory is way below average, and only hits around +150mhz on the one card before crashing. The other does around +200mhz. Kinda makes me sad, seeing all the awesome memory overclocks here.
> 
> 
> 
> The 780's GPU memory does $uck3s in term of OC. My 670 2gb could reach +580 memory. I think if the 780 had 2gb of memory it could ic more. We are limited because we do have 3GB of this beastly card. I'm very happy with my pair of twins. By the way she is about to get naked tonight my both blocks just arrive.
Click to expand...

Yeah, less chips means smaller chance at a weaker one that can't overclock well. But I'm actually seeing many people here with +7Ghz memory clocks. Pretty impressive. Unless you're like me, stuck with +150mhz in SLI









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Have a couple questions for you guys -- Figured I'd start here.
> 
> Anyone else having issues w/the new drivers?
> 
> I crash CONSTANTLY in anything I do graphically, as do a few customers -- BSOD's up the wazoo.
> 
> Any fixes? Couldn't find any on Guru/Nvidia etc.
> 
> Thanks.


Might have to update the GPU's BIOS. What kind of motherboards are these people using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I thought nobody was going to buy this card if it was a penny over $500!


I'm weak, couldn't resist pocketing the extra loot after going from Titans to 780s









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is +54mhz all you can put on the memory without a crash?
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> i just bumped it up a little for gaming
Click to expand...

I would get it up as high as possible for benching. It can make quite a difference. Mine sucks though


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> So now that I'm jumping into WCing, I'm thinking about picking up another 780 but now I'm a little worried about power.
> 
> Would an AX 860i be enough? If OCed these things take around 300 watts a pop, I'm only left 260 watts for my CPU (only a 3770k but will be OCed as stable as I can get it) and everything else. Everything else (aside from my UD4H and ram) being 17 fans, 1 drive, 2 HDDs, pump, a soundcard (ASUS Xonar Essence, which only draws around 20 watts), fan controller, and maybe some LED strips. A little more concerned about the CPU which will be OCed to around 5GHz.
> 
> Upgrade to a Seasonic 1250, or should I be fine?


You'll be okay with an 860W with 2 in SLI. Each card wont take 300W per card. They will only take 265W as they're bioslocked to 250W*1.06 = 265W

To put it into perspective, I pull 1000W on 3 GTX 780's with a heavily overclocked 3960X for heaven/valley. I can pull 400W from Prime95 alone. That said, I'm still right under 1000W during gaming. For furmark, I pull about 1100W.

Less one GTX 780 and less 100W from the CPU for a 3770K, even overclocked, you'll be well within the 860W limit of the AX860. Hell, I only use a Seasonic X-1250W because my P-1000W gave out under furmark.

I'd install the card, fire up furmark and if it copes with the load, then just stick with your AX860. If not, move to the Seasonic Plat 1000W


----------



## drblah53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What is the max stable clocks people are getting on *stock bios* for both games and benching?
> 
> So far, I've tested up to +110 core (1202mhz) and +300 memory stable in games (Metro Last light, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider) and Benches (Valley, 3dmark 11)


+195 on GPU +650 on the MEM is my highest I have been able to go on stock bios/air.


----------



## Rei86

So I'm bench and gaming stable at 1215mhz. Not bad for the 1st card of the bunch. Also the ACX cooler rocks, can't wait for the Asus DCU and MSI TF designs.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So I'm bench and gaming stable at 1215mhz. Not bad for the 1st card of the bunch. Also the ACX cooler rocks, can't wait for the Asus DCU and MSI TF designs.


Good luck with your cards. I got increasingly unlocky with my cards. My first one has a ASIC of 75% and did 1228 just fine. The next two were 69% and 65% The 65% was only stable up to 1163.

It's stupid if you sync the cards together with the same core offset, I get a spread of 26 mhz, 1150, 1163, 1176 just because of card core quality differences and inherent boost levels.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah, less chips means smaller chance at a weaker one that can't overclock well. But I'm actually seeing many people here with +7Ghz memory clocks. Pretty impressive. Unless you're like me, stuck with +150mhz in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to update the GPU's BIOS. What kind of motherboards are these people using?
> I'm weak, couldn't resist pocketing the extra loot after going from Titans to 780s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get it up as high as possible for benching. It can make quite a difference. Mine sucks though


I pull a +500 memory to 7Ghz on all three of my 780's. Luck of the draw really I guess...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Good luck with your cards. I got increasingly unlocky with my cards. My first one has a ASIC of 75% and did 1228 just fine. The next two were 69% and 65% The 65% was only stable up to 1163.
> 
> It's stupid if you sync the cards together with the same core offset, I get a spread of 26 mhz, 1150, 1163, 1176 just because of card core quality differences and inherent boost levels.


WoW dude that suck.

This the only 780 SC ACX and its ASIC is 70.3. Out of the box clocks aren't bad at all either at 1090mhz.

Even tho a lot of people say don't put to much faith into ASIC I've noticed with the good Titan 79.1 it can clock pretty high but it runs super hot, and the poor one at 69 can't clock as high but is about 5c difference in heat value.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> WoW dude that suck.
> 
> This the only 780 SC ACX and its ASIC is 70.3. Out of the box clocks aren't bad at all either at 1090mhz.
> 
> Even tho a lot of people say don't put to much faith into ASIC I've noticed with the good Titan 79.1 it can clock pretty high but it runs super hot, and the poor one at 69 can't clock as high but is about 5c difference in heat value.


IMO That's right and wrong. The "super hot" might just be because of the high clocks the one's able to achieve.

A High ASIC should net you low voltages = cool operation = high clocks.
A low ASIC should net you high voltages for same clocks = hot operation = higher overclock potential if properly cooled

Thus low ASIC is good for water while high ASIC is good for air.

All of this is moot if they're voltage locked and can't be pushed past a certain voltage level. Thus higher ASIC would be more sought after.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's the opposite of how ASIC should work though.
> 
> A High ASIC should net you low voltages = cool operation = high clocks.
> A low ASIC should net you high voltages for same clocks = hot operation = higher overclock potential if properly cooled
> 
> Thus low ASIC is good for water while high ASIC is good for air.
> 
> All of this is moot if they're voltage locked and can't be pushed past a certain voltage level. Thus higher ASIC would be more sought after.


That's how I read into, however my cards are backwards. Not only that if I remember right the lower the score the "leaky" chip it is, allowing for greater OCs under water and LN2.

The 79% card hits 1.2v, 69~75deg under load, and OCs to around 1200mhz

The 69% card hits 1.1v, 65~69deg under load, and OCs to around 1130mhz

Now this isn't BIOS modded all stock.

Either ways going to find Max Bench/Gaming OC, going to do a PhysX round up test, do a ACX cooler on the Titan test...and than put my 780 up for sale.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Gigabyte Windforce up on NewEgg right now! $699.99 In Stock

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125464


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> That's how I read into, however my cards are backwards. Not only that if I remember right the lower the score the "leaky" chip it is, allowing for greater OCs under water and LN2.
> 
> The 79% card hits 1.2v, 69~75deg under load, and OCs to around 1200mhz
> 
> The 69% card hits 1.1v, 65~69deg under load, and OCs to around 1130mhz
> 
> Now this isn't BIOS modded all stock.
> 
> Either ways going to find Max Bench/Gaming OC, going to do a PhysX round up test, do a ACX cooler on the Titan test...and than put my 780 up for sale.


That's in line my cards as well. My two 69% and 75% hits 1.200v just fine but the 65% can only do 1.187v. I understood it as the card quality of the worst card just leaks so much that it can't hit 1.200v unless you push a lot more voltage through it. Another interpretation is that because clocks and voltage goes hand in hand in this generation, the card was deemed by Nvidia to not be able to hit those clocks so it's automatically locked out of those voltages.

Who knows, though, ASIC quality does correlate with realized performance.

EDIT: Why did you buy the 780 if you had Titans? Also, PhysX should be within 5% difference as FP32 is identical in both the 780 and Titan. Theoretically at least.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> @Wermad... how are those (3) 780s working out in surround? Do you see a good performance bump over two cards? Any scaling issues?


I take delivery of the first two next week and the 3rd is in back-order (







). I'll definitely post some figures once all three are in concert


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> EDIT: Why did you buy the 780 if you had Titans? Also, PhysX should be within 5% difference as FP32 is identical in both the 780 and Titan. Theoretically at least.


I don't know, I just wanted to play with something new


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Might have to update the GPU's BIOS. What kind of motherboards are these people using?


Asus RIVE IV Extreme / Formula / Gene / Sabertooth -- All are having the same issues.

I constantly BSOD from the driver itself -- Can't even bench.

New bios, already?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Asus RIVE IV Extreme / Formula / Gene / Sabertooth -- All are having the same issues.
> 
> I constantly BSOD from the driver itself -- Can't even bench.
> 
> New bios, already?


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Might have to update the GPU's BIOS. What kind of motherboards are these people using?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus RIVE IV Extreme / Formula / Gene / Sabertooth -- All are having the same issues.
> 
> I constantly BSOD from the driver itself -- Can't even bench.
> 
> New bios, already?
Click to expand...

Yep. Posted above by Rei (thank you Rei).

Also...the mothebroard BIOS may have to be updated. I was having similar issues when I first got mine. I admit that I wasn't as on-top of keeping my motherboard BIOS as up to date as it should be. And when I got my 780's installed and installed the drivers, I couldn't run anything. Didn't get any BSOD's, but no full-screen applications would open. I updated the motherboard BIOS and did a clean install of Windows 8 and everything has been working perfectly ever since.

So...I'd update the motherboard BIOS, the GPU's BIOS, and possibly a clean Windows install. Sounds like a lot at first but just tell your customers it'll be a one-time thing and worth the trouble to get these bad boys runnin'


----------



## Rei86

Went and checked Asus, MSI and Gigabyte.

No one has BIOS update for the GTX 780 but EVGA.


----------



## CBZ323

Here are my EVGA 780's in SLI.

I used EK acylic waterblocks and the EK backplate which is BEAUTIFUL

Just finished the build


----------



## ssgwright

very nice CBZ323!


----------



## Doubletap1911

So my first 780 is an MSI (reference cooler) and asic quality is 69.3% which seems decent.

The EVGA card just arrived to I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I take delivery of the first two next week and the 3rd is in back-order (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'll definitely post some figures once all three are in concert


Nice! Looking forward to it....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone post me the best bios for reference GTx 780 under water?

I can't find a live link.


----------



## wholeeo

^ http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62


----------



## plasmeh

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698110


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Here are my EVGA 780's in SLI.
> I used EK acylic waterblocks and the EK backplate which is BEAUTIFUL
> 
> Just finished the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is beautiful, I love white sleeving.


----------



## VettePilot

Man I love this card but I can not get all 3 of my displays working. I bought adapters for DVI to DP and Mini dp to DP. No matter what I do I can not get my Samsung monitor to work by hooking it up with a DVI-D from the card then using either an active or passive adapter to switch it back to DP to plug into the Samsung monitor. Not sure what to do now. I may have to send the card back and stick with ATI since it all works perfectly on those cards. Really pisses me off that NV decided to put a stupid HDMI port and not 2 DP ports on this card. I seriously doubt anyone with these cards is using HDMI and if you are then you must have a monitor that wont support DVI-D or DP for higher res.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Man I love this card but I can not get all 3 of my displays working. I bought adapters for DVI to DP and Mini dp to DP. No matter what I do I can not get my Samsung monitor to work by hooking it up with a DVI-D from the card then using either an active or passive adapter to switch it back to DP to plug into the Samsung monitor. Not sure what to do now. I may have to send the card back and stick with ATI since it all works perfectly on those cards. Really pisses me off that NV decided to put a stupid HDMI port and not 2 DP ports on this card. I seriously doubt anyone with these cards is using HDMI and if you are then you must have a monitor that wont support DVI-D or DP for higher res.


I'm using DVI to HDMI... (and yes, my monitor supports DP, I just don't have a cable).


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep. Posted above by Rei (thank you Rei).
> 
> Also...the mothebroard BIOS may have to be updated. I was having similar issues when I first got mine. I admit that I wasn't as on-top of keeping my motherboard BIOS as up to date as it should be. And when I got my 780's installed and installed the drivers, I couldn't run anything. Didn't get any BSOD's, but no full-screen applications would open. I updated the motherboard BIOS and did a clean install of Windows 8 and everything has been working perfectly ever since.
> 
> So...I'd update the motherboard BIOS, the GPU's BIOS, and possibly a clean Windows install. Sounds like a lot at first but just tell your customers it'll be a one-time thing and worth the trouble to get these bad boys runnin'


Did not work.

Full reinstall.

Updates to both Motherboard AND Cards -- Instantaneous crashing on all GPU related applications -- In fact, I'd say it's worse then it was before.


----------



## fusion10

Anyone have problems with there gtx780 along the lines of artifacting?
I am getting massive artifacting on 320.18 whql in several games.
Similar to the photos on that post.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/official-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/?offset=374


----------



## skyn3t

I just received my package from frozen cpu today with the rest of my stuff but one thing I forgot was SLI links I may going to mod some with the tubing and se how I goes. And my blocks arrive too from EVGA. I will going to post some pics tonight maybe tomorrow I had work my damn 4$$ off today.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusion10*
> 
> Anyone have problems with there gtx780 along the lines of artifacting?
> I am getting massive artifacting on 320.18 whql in several games.
> Similar to the photos on that post.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/official-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/?offset=374


I did in BF3 but with my GTX 670. It was horrible. With the 780s it's been good so far


----------



## Chomuco

:thumb:


----------



## fusion10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I did in BF3 but with my GTX 670. It was horrible. With the 780s it's been good so far


Hopefully you don't get any problems like me and others have
these drivers are a mess imho.
What you experienced on your 670s is what my 780 is doing its "horrible".
Some people have even had cards fried from 320.18 whql.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusion10*
> 
> Hopefully you don't get any problems like me and others have
> these drivers are a mess imho.
> What you experienced on your 670s is what my 780 is doing its "horrible".
> Some people have even had cards fried from 320.18 whql.


holy.. i am running 320.18 now. Should I revert back to old driver? What's the most stable driver for 780?


----------



## plasmeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> holy.. i am running 320.18 now. Should I revert back to old driver? What's the most stable driver for 780?


320.18 is the only driver option available currently for 780's - the older drivers are not compatible.


----------



## fusion10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> holy.. i am running 320.18 now. Should I revert back to old driver? What's the most stable driver for 780?


I would not mess around with it man if you have a older card like a 600 series card roll back uninstall and reinstall in safe mode
run a driver cleaning program if you want to as well.


----------



## Jodiuh

Just got my 780 installed w/ 320.18 drivers. I've got 1202 boost stable and BF3 looks fine. My CPU is def holding me back, but only in BF3. GRID 2 runs great...kinda crappy game, but it doesn't stutter anymore.


----------



## fusion10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Just got my 780 installed w/ 320.18 drivers. I've got 1202 boost stable and BF3 looks fine. My CPU is def holding me back, but only in BF3. GRID 2 runs great...kinda crappy game, but it doesn't stutter anymore.


Play for several hours like 4-5 hours.
It can hit me after several games.
Its not right away.
Hopefully your ok.


----------



## VettePilot

Everything seems fine on the 320.18 but I just installed EVGA OcScanner and when I launch it the interface has most of the scree info missing and the window wont even show up or the outline of the box will but shows a copy of my desktop inside of it. Also Core temp will run but the display wont show up on the desktop. Not sure if that is driver related but it must be.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusion10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Just got my 780 installed w/ 320.18 drivers. I've got 1202 boost stable and BF3 looks fine. My CPU is def holding me back, but only in BF3. GRID 2 runs great...kinda crappy game, but it doesn't stutter anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Play for several hours like 4-5 hours.
> It can hit me after several games.
> Its not right away.
> Hopefully your ok.
Click to expand...

Shhh! 30 minutes is plenty!!
















obligatory blurry phone UPS box pic...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/20130607_132701.jpg.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Shhh! 30 minutes is plenty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obligatory blurry phone UPS box pic...
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/20130607_132701.jpg.html


Sweet! Pic looks pretty good, better then my old and crappy p&s nikon.

UPS is banking on us and our "hobby"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusion10*
> 
> Some people have even had cards fried from 320.18 whql.


Wow, that's uber weird. Well, I know the only working driver for 780 is 320.xx whql. When i got my titans, I was running the first driver and all was well. Never heard of anyone killing them by running the only driver available at the time. I'm sure Nvidia is getting plenty of feedback and their driver team is working on the next beta and whql.

edit: looks like 320.10 works (tnx WannaBeOCer).


----------



## 113802

I have been having nightmares with 320.18 so I used the 320.11 that came in the box.


----------



## Jodiuh

I've only ran 3dmark 11, BF3, and GRID 2, but I've not had any issues w/ 320.18. What kind of problems r u guys having?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I have been having nightmares with 320.18 so I used the 320.11 that came in the box.


Did you notice any benchmarking gains or losses by switching your drivers?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Did you notice any benchmarking gains or losses by switching your drivers?


I am curious about this as well.


----------



## skyn3t

Can I show off a bit too LOL I'm so excited with all my new parts and the way my loop will be.










Swiftech MCP35X2 Housing - Black >> Two Swiftech MCP355 >> BDY-TK 200mm Res>> RX360>> CPU-370>> RX240>>GPU>>GPU>>RX240>> i may change the loop but right now this is what i have in mind


----------



## Jodiuh

I don't know...the right box is a little off center...


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Did you notice any benchmarking gains or losses by switching your drivers?


I haven't really tried to bench it at the same settings, I can bench at higher clocks now with 320.11 but the major difference I noticed is a lot less stutter in Guild Wars 2.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusion10*
> 
> Hopefully you don't get any problems like me and others have
> these drivers are a mess imho.
> What you experienced on your 670s is what my 780 is doing its "horrible".
> Some people have even had cards fried from 320.18 whql.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can I show off a bit too LOL I'm so excited with all my new parts and the way my loop will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech MCP35X2 Housing - Black >> Two Swiftech MCP355 >> BDY-TK 200mm Res>> RX360>> CPU-370>> RX240>>GPU>>GPU>>RX240>> i may change the loop but right now this is what i have in mind


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I don't know...the right box is a little off center...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*












Hey I got get my things ready here. can't do much the way it is. The sad part is I can only







at it and







like wermad LOL


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I got get my things ready here. can't do much the way it is. The sad part is I can only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at it and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like wermad LOL


You are going to be amazed at how cool these cards run! I am getting 25-30C at idle and 42C at max full load











Forgot to flush my new water block now my water is dirty


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> You are going to be amazed at how cool these cards run! I am getting 25-30C at idle and 42C at max full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to flush my new water block now my water is dirty


yeah man I'm dyeing to put this things together but I still need more parts LOL i think i dont have enough.

don't let the dirt water running for much longer it can has particles from the new block and can damage the pump.


----------



## adamski07

This is the result for my SLI. Can somebody link me to OCing guide for the 780. It crashes so bad even with a little push on mem clock and gpu clock.


----------



## TheMuskr

Just got my MSI GTX780 running today



http://imgur.com/bu75CCE


----------



## wermad

^^^Awesome! Can't wait to get my old blocks and new block on my 780s.

Gotta love that Gold fish cracker design by EK


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^Awesome! Can't wait to get my old blocks and new block on my 780s.
> 
> Gotta love that Gold fish cracker design by EK


Yeah I really like the new clean design, Plus they are the most affordable blocks that i know of!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> Just got my MSI GTX780 running today
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bu75CCE


nice now let's push her to the limit, please post a valid link.

click on validation tab
your name : add you ocn nick
click submit








and post the link so I can edit the form.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^Awesome! Can't wait to get my old blocks and new block on my 780s.
> 
> Gotta love that Gold fish cracker design by EK


you forgot to include this


----------



## Jodiuh

^ lol! luv that! (repped)


----------



## wermad

When they came out, i made and posted this in the wc thread:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^ lol! luv that! (repped)


thanks, did you see that did you see that the gold fish is looking the GPU he's in love LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> When they came out, i made and posted this in the wc thread:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ahaha I missed that.

PS: I'm about to put the hydro's on it. IC7 or MX-4, I always used IC7 and it does give me some great temps and it don't need any cure time. Nanodiamond



IC7 lab testing


----------



## Jodiuh

haha...these r great and going in my collection...keep em coming!


----------



## plasmeh

Doing some overclocking tonight on the Tri-SLI GTX 780's - these things are definitely mean overclockers!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698857


----------



## TechSilver13

I sold both my titans for a 780 acx (getting another when they come in stock again) but my clocks are +100 core which boosts to 1228 and +600 memory (so far) which is 1800mhz. Faster than either of my titans when max over clocked even with extra voltage. I love the acx model! Insanely good price too.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasmeh*
> 
> Doing some overclocking tonight on the Tri-SLI GTX 780's - these things are definitely mean overclockers!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pLasmeh/media/Titanzzz_zps0b0e15bf.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698857
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/pLasmeh/media/heavenmax_zps510029c0.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dang this is a nice score







did you filled the form yet? if nor look below my sig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I sold both my titans for a 780 acx (getting another when they come in stock again) but my clocks are +100 core which boosts to 1228 and +600 memory (so far) which is 1800mhz. Faster than either of my titans when max over clocked even with extra voltage. I love the acx model! Insanely good price too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


w00t welcome home boy









PS: here is IC Diamond Reliability this is why i love this thermal past


----------



## jarble

Well after playing with her for a while the core is 1200 rock stable but the mem *sighs* I cant even coax 25mhz of it. Thinking of possibly selling it when the custom pbcs hit and going for sli will have to wait and see what water blocks are in the pipes for those though I kinda had my heart set on the AC one.


----------



## TechSilver13

Where can I get the acx bios with overvolting. I can't download it off that other site even though I registered and made the required amount of posts. Annoyed.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nice now let's push her to the limit, please post a valid link.
> 
> click on validation tab
> your name : add you ocn nick
> click submit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and post the link so I can edit the form.
> you forgot to include this


yep sorry PM'd you the correct link i think. sorry about that


----------



## fusion10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I have been having nightmares with 320.18 so I used the 320.11 that came in the box.


I read on some other posts online that there is not much difference between the two.
What have you noticed?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> yep sorry PM'd you the correct link i think. sorry about that


Go it , Form updated.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fusion10*
> 
> I read on some other posts online that there is not much difference between the two.
> What have you noticed?


I noticed more stable higher overclocks with 320.11 along with less stutter in Guild Wars 2. Beside that nothing else


----------



## scyy

Just received my stock 780 evga card today. Got it to 1205 core and 3400 memory.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> I noticed more stable higher overclocks with 320.11 along with less stutter in Guild Wars 2. Beside that nothing else


Your card is a monster,


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Just received my stock 780 evga card today. Got it to 1205 core and 3400 memory.


Dang mine did not like +300 mem and +100 clock. it seems ok at +250 mem and +50 clock. Not sure what I can do to get it to OC more.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Your card is a monster,




After cleaning my loop my card runs at 37-38C instead of 42C, didn't think clean water would make much of a difference in temperatures!


----------



## adamski07

+70 clock - +110 mem. Trying to push it more.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I pull a +500 memory to 7Ghz on all three of my 780's. Luck of the draw really I guess...


Do you get 7GHz in gaming too?! Wow. In benchmarking it's pretty easy but in gaming I usually crash. I also feel that increasing memory speed gets me more than increasing the core, but maybe I haven't tested it enough. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## Captivate

When I get my watercooling set up properly, I want to do some proper testing with disabled sli vs 2-way vs 3-way on several resolutions. What is an issue way to turn on/off 2-way or 3-way? Can I just disconnect both power cables to the middle card (but don't remove the card from the slot as that is a huge hassle with waterblocks set up and everything), and I should be good to go?


----------



## Rei86

Whelp looks like I'm stable at +115 on core for gaming and benches. I can push to +125 with overvoltage maxed but it doesn't net me anything in return.

So gaming and bench stable at 1228, but I feel a bit safer at gaming at 1215core. Guess I should find out the memory's max OC next.


----------



## Ftimster

Just a quick note I noticed someone posted there three way 780 oc 3d mark 11 run as impressive as it was at 27000 my three titans stock no overclock stock bios 28500 just saying.....


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> When I get my watercooling set up properly, I want to do some proper testing with disabled sli vs 2-way vs 3-way on several resolutions. What is an issue way to turn on/off 2-way or 3-way? Can I just disconnect both power cables to the middle card (but don't remove the card from the slot as that is a huge hassle with waterblocks set up and everything), and I should be good to go?


Your RIVE has dip switches for PCI lanes (the red box with 1,2,3,4)



Just disable the lanes of your 2nd/3rd cards


----------



## scutzi128

Just got my PNY 780 today. So far I am able to hit +165 core +250 mem. What does flashing a new bios offer (higher power target and voltage)?


----------



## cosm0

Got my Palit 780 and only hit +100 core, whats the basic limit on these?


----------



## Rei86

Could some of you stop saying stuff like

"I can only hit +XX on core"

Because your +XX on core will be different to someone else on the forums here since the clocks of Kepler is dynamic. So just tell us your core speed IE "My GTX xxx have hit a Max Core clock of 1150Mhz"

Would greatly appreciate this


----------



## cosm0

I didn't say I could only hit +100 on the core, I was just stating that's all I did as I don't have a lot of knowledge in GPU OCing and was merely asking if there was any "general settings".


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> I didn't say I could only hit +100 on the core, I was just stating that's all I did as I don't have a lot of knowledge in GPU OCing and was merely asking if there was any "general settings".


You show no expression in your face, so we couldn't understand you =/.

About Oc is like Rei say, just state your flat speed.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Just a quick note I noticed someone posted there three way 780 oc 3d mark 11 run as impressive as it was at 27000 my three titans stock no overclock stock bios 28500 just saying.....


\

Any scaling issues with tri-sli surround and these beasts? I found the third card with surround wasn't so great with 670s.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> I didn't say I could only hit +100 on the core, I was just stating that's all I did as I don't have a lot of knowledge in GPU OCing and was merely asking if there was any "general settings".


Its not just you, its other members in this thread too.

And again when you say +100 core its still ambiguous. IE you're +100 core offset could be giving you 1300Mhz and that would be a golden card, or it could only be giving you 1090Mhz core.

As for the GTX 780 from the thread people are getting 12XXMhz core for the high side and 11XXMhz on the "low" side, but not everyone's +xxx core offset is going to be the same to get that core clock however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> You show no expression in your face, so we couldn't understand you =/.
> 
> About Oc is like Rei say, just state your flat speed.


Please stop feeding the stony cat.


----------



## zpaf

Here is my stable clocks for 24/7 use.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Here is my stable clocks for 24/7 use.


Lower you base offset by 2 MHz, since it would be running at 1202MHz due to 13MHz bin increments (OCD pro-tip







).


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Lower you base offset by 2 MHz, since it would be running at 1202MHz due to 13MHz bin increments (OCD pro-tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Thanks.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Thanks.


So your next target will be 1215 MHz if you can.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Has anyone else seen artifacts while running FC3 on their 780's,for example scenes being rendered infront of you....This is the only game that does this to me,no i can even see the lines in the AI's like its been done infront of a green screen....


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Has anyone else seen artifacts while running FC3 on their 780's,for example scenes being rendered infront of you....This is the only game that does this to me,no i can even see the lines in the AI's like its been done infront of a green screen....


If you are not running with an overclock, try re-installing the drivers (or revert to 320.11 since 320.18 is a bit glitchy for a lot of people) and see again. If it still artifacts on stock clocks and a driver re-install, it could be something fishy with your card.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> If you are not running with an overclock, try re-installing the drivers (or revert to 320.11 since 320.18 is a bit glitchy for a lot of people) and see again. If it still artifacts on stock clocks and a driver re-install, it could be something fishy with your card.


Its glitches on stock has well as with an overclock,Metro LL/ BF3/ Crysis 3 and even hitman runs with stock and an overclock perfectly fine,FC3 is the only game thats giving me this problem....


----------



## iNcontroL

So, I just ran the Benchmark in Tomb Raider with 780s SLI (These are Superclocked versions) and I don't get a constant 60 FPS at max settings?! Wha? Is this normal or is something wrong with my setup?



This is at 2560x1400 with 4x MSAA and Tessellation with everything at Ultra.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> So, I just ran the Benchmark in Tomb Raider with 780s SLI (These are Superclocked versions) and I don't get a constant 60 FPS at max settings?! Wha? Is this normal or is something wrong with my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 2560x1400 with 4x MSAA and Tessellation with everything at Ultra.


It's normal, SSAA it's up a lot of GPU power, just cut it down to 2x or FXAA if you never want to dip below 60.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> So, I just ran the Benchmark in Tomb Raider with 780s SLI (These are Superclocked versions) and I don't get a constant 60 FPS at max settings?! Wha? Is this normal or is something wrong with my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 2560x1400 with 4x MSAA and Tessellation with everything at Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal, SSAA it's up a lot of GPU power, just cut it down to 2x or FXAA if you never want to dip below 60.
Click to expand...

^that. And AA shouldn't change much visually at 1440p anyway, unless you got a real eye for it.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> So, I just ran the Benchmark in Tomb Raider with 780s SLI (These are Superclocked versions) and I don't get a constant 60 FPS at max settings?! Wha? Is this normal or is something wrong with my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 2560x1400 with 4x MSAA and Tessellation with everything at Ultra.


SSAA is the worst really

tone it down to FXAA and you'll see wonders

i always turn off DOF since i hate and it can pull the performance down sometimes


----------



## friskiest

Hey guys
So I am trying to attempt the bios flashing, and I have never flashed anything before.

I realize everything needed is in the OP, but the 680 Lightning club have a set of simpler instructions

To flash the BIOS, download the latest version of nvflash here.
extract the nvflash files to C:\
save the BIOS file to C:\
open elevated cmd window (hit start button, type "cmd", right click cmd icon, run as administrator)
change directory to C:\ (type " cd C:\ " )
OPTIONAL: type " nvflash --protectoff " then hit enter (turns off any error msg that may result from software write protection)
BACKUP ORIGINAL BIOS: Type " nvflash -b backup.rom " and a copy of your bios will be saved to the nvflash directory
type " nvflash -4 -5 -6 680L_UnlockedBIOS.rom "
wait for it to finish
reboot
OPTIONAL: reinstall drivers

I think the main difference here is that there is no need for a bootable usb and so on. Basically it is done from cmd whilst in windows.

Would this be possible to do with the 780 TI bios? Or is it really not recommended flashing from windows?
Kinda lost here


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Hey guys
> So I am trying to attempt the bios flashing, and I have never flashed anything before.
> 
> I realize everything needed is in the OP, but the 680 Lightning club have a set of simpler instructions
> 
> To flash the BIOS, download the latest version of nvflash here.
> extract the nvflash files to C:\
> save the BIOS file to C:\
> open elevated cmd window (hit start button, type "cmd", right click cmd icon, run as administrator)
> change directory to C:\ (type " cd C:\ " )
> OPTIONAL: type " nvflash --protectoff " then hit enter (turns off any error msg that may result from software write protection)
> BACKUP ORIGINAL BIOS: Type " nvflash -b backup.rom " and a copy of your bios will be saved to the nvflash directory
> type " nvflash -4 -5 -6 680L_UnlockedBIOS.rom "
> wait for it to finish
> reboot
> OPTIONAL: reinstall drivers
> 
> I think the main difference here is that there is no need for a bootable usb and so on. Basically it is done from cmd whilst in windows.
> 
> Would this be possible to do with the 780 TI bios? Or is it really not recommended flashing from windows?
> Kinda lost here


It's so easy from WIndows









1. Put "Name of Bios".rom and Nvflash files in one folder (that I usually just create to the desktop)
2. Shift right-click inside the folder to open the cmd prompt window.
3. First type"Nvflash --protectoff" (without quotations)
4. Next type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 "Name of Bios".rom (no quotations)
5. Type "Y" for "Yes" the rest of the way when asked to override the previous bios (again, no quotations)
6. Restart your computer after it notifies you it was successful. Finished!


----------



## ssgwright

I flashed my 780 from windows with no issues


----------



## h2spartan

I have a noob overclocking question....

So, I am able to put +400 memory and probably further but I'm not sure I should risk going any more or even at that speed on air. I'm going water pretty soon but I just wanted to know if it was safe pushing the memory that far without better cooling than the stock cooler?


----------



## mybeat

Mine have finally arrived.







.
Fitted ek titan xxl block, so far idle temps are in 27-29c area. Currently Im stress testing my CPU, can't wait to see what my 780 is capable of.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> It's so easy from WIndows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Put "Name of Bios".rom and Nvflash files in one folder (that I usually just create to the desktop)
> 2. Shift right-click inside the folder to open the cmd prompt window.
> 3. First type"Nvflash --protectoff" (without quotations)
> 4. Next type "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 "Name of Bios".rom (no quotations)
> 5. Type "Y" for "Yes" the rest of the way when asked to override the previous bios (again, no quotations)
> 6. Restart your computer after it notifies you it was successful. Finished!


Bios flash = great success.

Repped









Off to play with firestrike now


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> +135MHz onto the GPU Clock, I did try +140, but I crashed. I'll mess around with adding some volts to the core tomorrow, plus try squeeze something out the memory, very happy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500k @4.8GHz
> ASIC Quality = 74.6%
> 320.18 drivers
> Max Boost = 1228MHz
> Max Temp = 72 °C
> Room Temp = 25.5 °C
> 
> How can I open this hardware monitoring screen from precision X, can't find it...1st post, just popped my cherry:thumb:


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> How can I open this hardware monitoring screen from precision X, can't find it...1st post, just popped my cherry:thumb:


Just double click the small monitor screen at the bottom of precision X


----------



## friskiest

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*






How can I open this hardware monitoring screen from precision X, can't find it...1st post, just popped my cherry:thumb:

Double click on the little performance log graph at the bottom of precision


----------



## thenarc

thanks guys!


----------



## skyn3t

If you guys have any suggestion and guide that want to add to the first main page just PM me and we see what we can do to make this thread as much helpful as we can









PS : for 780 owners don't forget to fill out the form link in the first page and below my sig

>>>>>>working in my Hydro's now







and try to get thing ready


----------



## Razor 116

For people posting their clocks in the future, if your are going to post your offsets please include your max boost clock i.e. the maximum clocks your card runs at in a game or benchmark. Thanks.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have a noob overclocking question....
> 
> So, I am able to put +400 memory and probably further but I'm not sure I should risk going any more or even at that speed on air. I'm going water pretty soon but I just wanted to know if it was safe pushing the memory that far without better cooling than the stock cooler?


Anyone know if oc'ing the memory this high or higher on air is safe?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone know if oc'ing the memory this high or higher on air is safe?


When overclocking the memory run a benchmark, if you crash, see artifacts or your score is lower than your previous run at lower memory clocks you are unstable and need to back down. Your card will just crash if you go to ridiculous freqs e.g. 9GHz.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> When overclocking the memory run a benchmark, if you crash, see artifacts or your score is lower than your previous run at lower memory clocks you are unstable and need to back down. Your card will just crash if you go to ridiculous freqs e.g. 9GHz.


But if it crashes at a higher frequency, do you risk damaging your card? I just don't want to push it to the point of crashing if I'm risking a lot.


----------



## friskiest

Anyone using the EK-FC Titan blocks + backplates - I have a little question









The backplaye comes with thermal pads that are meant to go on the vram on the back of the card.

The 780 does not have the same layout - so just ditch the pads and attach plate without as per instructions?

Thanks


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> But if it crashes at a higher frequency, do you risk damaging your card? I just don't want to push it to the point of crashing if I'm risking a lot.


There's always risk when overclocking any component, with GDDR5 if you set the freq too high the inbuilt error correction will kick in to correct the errors, this decreases performance and is why benchmark (Unigine Heaven, Vally) scores will increase to a point when overclocking memory then they will start to decrease. When this happens you back down on the memory frequency. Ofcourse if you set a crazy frequency instead of going in small steps the card will simply crash, this has happened to me multiple times on my old 7970 and on my current GTX 780, simply reboot and everything is back to normal. If you do decide to overclock make sure you don't have "Restore clocks at startup" checked until you have found clocks in which your card is stable at.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Anyone using the EK-FC Titan blocks + backplates - I have a little question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backplaye comes with thermal pads that are meant to go on the vram on the back of the card.
> 
> The 780 does not have the same layout - so just ditch the pads and attach plate without as per instructions?
> 
> Thanks


I'd still use the thermal pads if the plate isn't perfectly flat over the sections where they would be applied to prevent from shorting anything.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd still use the thermal pads if the plate isn't perfectly flat over the sections where they would be applied to prevent from shorting anything.


thats what I did, won't hurt anything maybe even help cool the mem lol!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Its glitches on stock has well as with an overclock,Metro LL/ BF3/ Crysis 3 and even hitman runs with stock and an overclock perfectly fine,FC3 is the only game thats giving me this problem....


Try re-installing drivers and the game and then see if it still glitches. Worst case RMA since it is happening at stock settings.


----------



## KaRLiToS

1255mhz / 1850 mhz

CPU at 5 Ghz


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd still use the thermal pads if the plate isn't perfectly flat over the sections where they would be applied to prevent from shorting anything.


Alright, will do that. Thanks for the help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 1255mhz / 1850 mhz
> 
> CPU at 5 Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score you got there


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 1255mhz / 1850 mhz
> 
> CPU at 5 Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stock BIOS stable? Nice golden silicon man


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Stock BIOS stable? Nice golden silicon man


It is stable at 1175mhz / 1750 mhz with Metro Last Light. With modded BIOS.

The score I posted is stable only for the Valley run twice.

It is easily stable with the stock Bios though.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It is stable at 1175mhz / 1750 mhz with Metro Last Light. With modded BIOS.
> 
> The score I posted is stable only for the Valley run twice.
> 
> It is easily stable with the stock Bios though.


Really? That low for MLL? Was able to pump 1225 for the MLL runs.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Really? That low for MLL? Was able to pump 1225 for the MLL runs.


I meant stable for playing Metro Last Light *24/7*

I haven't tried the Metro benchmark yet







.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I meant stable for playing Metro Last Light *24/7*
> 
> I haven't tried the Metro benchmark yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well that was like an hour of gameplay. I couldn't stand the low frame rates I was getting with a single 780


----------



## KaRLiToS

What is the best driver version to get higher scores?

I heard about 320,11??


----------



## h2spartan

So my recent test was 1215mhz/1652mhz and cpu @ 4.1Ghz and i got exactly 75 fps in valley. I feel I'm well on my way once iI get my cpu oc also. Waiting for my wc setup though.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What is the best driver version to get higher scores?
> 
> I heard about 320,11??


using that one myself, seen someone make a good score with the Beta driver that shipped with these cards.


----------



## thenarc

Can someone send me the modded bios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' want to increase my tdp to see what this card can do.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Can someone send me the modded bios EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' want to increase my tdp to see what this card can do.


 Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file


Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip 537k .zip file


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip 537k .zip file


That is for the stock cooler though. I think he wants the specific ACX version.


----------



## thenarc

^^^^what he said


----------



## thenarc

Have all the tools just need the bios, thanks for the effort guys


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Have all the tools just need the bios, thanks for the effort guys


Ya I guess I do need the SC ACX version as well. I have the regular 780 version.


----------



## Rei86

Would upload the stock SC ACX bios but GPU-Z isn't allowing me to save it.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Would upload the stock SC ACX bios but GPU-Z isn't allowing me to save it.


use an older version of GPU-z and it will. The same thing has happened to everyone with the new version. I used 0.5.5


----------



## KaRLiToS

EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Would upload the stock SC ACX bios but GPU-Z isn't allowing me to save it.


Have that on my card already, if you want to save your bios for back up use GPUZ .6.4 /.6.6 that will save it for you.


----------



## Jodiuh

Having played an hour of GRID 2 and BF3, I'm MUCH happier on the 780 than the 660s in SLI. GPU usage and framerate are much higher. Here are my #'s:

Its not every map, but I was seeing down to 50% usage with 660 SLI in BF3. I see down to 75% usage on the 780. Its also a lot smoother. Keep in mind how limited I am with an i5 760 @ 3.8 Ghz.

As for GRID 2, the SLI setup would dip to 50 FPS w/ 46% usage. The 780 is @ 130 FPS and 98% usage. The game ending stutter is also gone.

I've got the ACX @:

.38+ Volts (highest)
1202 Mhz boost
auto fan (65%)
78C

Pretty toasty, but I can't hear it and the OC is stable.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'.zip 130k .zip file


Thanks! I registered on techinferno but still have to get posts approved before I can download anything it looks like.


----------



## KaRLiToS

OCN is much better


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Have that on my card already, if you want to save your bios for back up use GPUZ .6.4 /.6.6 that will save it for you.


Make that GPU-Z0.6.6, .6.4 doesn't work


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Thanks! I registered on techinferno but still have to get posts approved before I can download anything it looks like.


That's my problem too


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> That's my problem too


Thanks Karlitos


----------



## KaRLiToS

Its courtesy of *skyn3t*


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Its courtesy of *skyn3t*










skyn3t


----------



## thenarc

Stock acx bios is 228kb, modded acx bios 193kb, is this the way it's supposed to be? Just double checking before I flash.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Stock acx bios is 228kb, modded acx bios 193kb, is this the way it's supposed to be? Just double checking before I flash.


I found that rather strange too but it works.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I found that rather strange too but it works.


thx


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Stock acx bios is 228kb, modded acx bios 193kb, is this the way it's supposed to be? Just double checking before I flash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I found that rather strange too but it works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> thx


here is the MD5 sums for you guys

Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' - 9FE763F778DAEF629E4B54F9C6F6E466
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' - 0094BD54D0D9A18C2A7353D6B686C823


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Anyone using the EK-FC Titan blocks + backplates - I have a little question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backplaye comes with thermal pads that are meant to go on the vram on the back of the card.
> 
> The 780 does not have the same layout - so just ditch the pads and attach plate without as per instructions?
> 
> Thanks


I am using the same backplate with a different waterblock.

You ditch the thermal pads, as you said, because there are no vram chips.


----------



## thenarc

ok guys, just tested my gpu clock with modded acx bios on acx card, 1202mhz, memory untouched, 11/2 of crysis 3, plus a few benchmarks= no crashing, I think that's pretty good, no?
Will test other games to see where I stand. Love the no throttling!


----------



## Jameswalt1

I know this is a really annoying question and I'm treading repetition territory with heavy n00b boots on, but can someone give me clear instructions and the file for flashing my 3 EVGA 780 SC's bios'. Searching through this entire ever growing thread is a little tough. I've never flashed the bios on a GPU before oddly enough, I've just never needed to, so some super n00b-clear instructions would be most reputationally appreciated









Right now with the stock bios and maxxed power and overvoltage I'm hitting 1215 on two cards and 1245 on the third card with a +140 setting in precision (on water). From my understanding though the bios flash not only helps reach higher voltage but helps with overall stability and prevents throttling - is that correct?

Thanks in advance for appeasing my n00bility.


----------



## wermad

Contacted TD and they're getting a shipment in today for the SC. Back-orders might ship starting this new week. Crossing fingers my 3rd ships and arrives this upcoming week


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Contacted TD and they're getting a shipment in today for the SC. Back-orders might ship starting this new week. Crossing fingers my 3rd ships and arrives this upcoming week


It still says sold out on their site, where I can go and pre-order one on their site then?


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> here is the MD5 sums for you guys
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' - 9FE763F778DAEF629E4B54F9C6F6E466
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' - 0094BD54D0D9A18C2A7353D6B686C823


thx, but you lost me, what do I do with the MD5 sums, I'd really like to know, must be important.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone tell me how to flash multiple cards with Nvflash?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I know this is a really annoying question and I'm treading repetition territory with heavy n00b boots on, but can someone give me clear instructions and the file for flashing my 3 EVGA 780 SC's bios'. Searching through this entire ever growing thread is a little tough. I've never flashed the bios on a GPU before oddly enough, I've just never needed to, so some super n00b-clear instructions would be most reputationally appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now with the stock bios and maxxed power and overvoltage I'm hitting 1215 on two cards and 1245 on the third card with a +140 setting in precision (on water). From my understanding though the bios flash not only helps reach higher voltage but helps with overall stability and prevents throttling - is that correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for appeasing my n00bility.


TI Bios can be found here, http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62

1. Download an older version of GPU-Z so that you can backup each of your card's original bioses. GPU-Z 0.6.6 is the one I used so that is what I'll link.

2. Download the latest NVFlash for Windows and extract it.

3. Open a command prompt and go to whichever directory you've extracted nvflash too.

4. nvflash --list (This will list all your cards)

5. nvflash --protectoff (This will remove the write protection of your card, repeat for all three)

6. nvflash --index=x -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom (replace x with cards index number, repeat for all three) (nvflash will spit an error about a mismatch, this is OK so hit y)

7. Reboot


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> thx, but you lost me, what do I do with the MD5 sums, I'd really like to know, must be important.


The vbios mod you have must match the MD5 from the Bios Mod editor " *svl7* " If it won't match the the files must be corrupted or fake or even edited by another person. "I can edit this bios if I want and remove all the info from the "original Bios editor " and put my name on it but the MD5 will not going to match. but it will work but you will know who made it.
Source of the MD5 sums posted from the owner editor
scroll down till you see "MD5 sums for the paranoid guys" click on "Spoiler"

MD5 Checker Download


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to flash multiple cards with Nvflash?


Nvflash will know if you have more than one card and it will ask you if you want to flash it or not by type "Yes or No " after the first flash.


----------



## TheMuskr

If you have to RMA will they know that the bios has been changed?

Also has anyone had experience with MSI RMA's? Technically you void the warranty watercooling, but i have heard that they still RMA cards as long as you put the stock cooler back on. Knock on wood that i will never have to, but you never know


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> If you have to RMA will they know that the bios has been changed?
> 
> Also has anyone had experience with MSI RMA's? Technically you void the warranty watercooling, but i have heard that they still RMA cards as long as you put the stock cooler back on. Knock on wood that i will never have to, but you never know


Yes they will. You need to reflash it before returning it, if possible. Its really hard to kill a card, especially when the modded BIOS is voltage locked to a safe limit.

If your card starts to artifact and you need to RMA it, flashing a BIOS will most likely be easily possible.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes they will. You need to reflash it before returning it, if possible. Its really hard to kill a card, especially when the modded BIOS is voltage locked to a safe limit.
> 
> If your card starts to artifact and you need to RMA it, flashing a BIOS will most likely be easily possible.


I suppose that makes sense. If the card is totally dead they cant tell, and it seems easy enough to flash back


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes they will. You need to reflash it before returning it, if possible. Its really hard to kill a card, especially when the modded BIOS is voltage locked to a safe limit.
> 
> If your card starts to artifact and you need to RMA it, flashing a BIOS will most likely be easily possible.


I recall someone saying that you have to flash *your* BIOS i.e. the bios you saved from your card as they are tied to the card.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The vbios mod you have must match the MD5 from the Bios Mod editor " *svl7* " If it won't match the the files must be corrupted or fake or even edited by another person. "I can edit this bios if I want and remove all the info from the "original Bios editor " and put my name on it but the MD5 will not going to match. but it will work but you will know who made it.
> Source of the MD5 sums posted from the owner editor
> scroll down till you see "MD5 sums for the paranoid guys" click on "Spoiler"
> 
> MD5 Checker Download


Thanks for taking the time to explain, I checked it and it's the original, all's good.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to explain, I checked it and it's the original, all's good.


you want to use my bios







. it is a hax0r bios







a clone with my name on it - MD5 is different. but bios behave the same.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> TI Bios can be found here, http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62
> 
> 1. Download an older version of GPU-Z so that you can backup each of your card's original bioses. GPU-Z 0.6.6 is the one I used so that is what I'll link.
> 
> 2. Download the latest NVFlash for Windows and extract it.
> 
> 3. Open a command prompt and go to whichever directory you've extracted nvflash too.
> 
> 4. nvflash --list (This will list all your cards)
> 
> 5. nvflash --protectoff (This will remove the write protection of your card, repeat for all three)
> 
> 6. nvflash --index=x -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom (replace x with cards index number, repeat for all three) (nvflash will spit an error about a mismatch, this is OK so hit y)
> 
> 7. Reboot


I have 1 SC, and 2 ACX cards, but gpuz 0.6.6 reports the exact same bios version for all of them?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Contacted TD and they're getting a shipment in today for the SC. Back-orders might ship starting this new week. Crossing fingers my 3rd ships and arrives this upcoming week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still says sold out on their site, where I can go and pre-order one on their site then?
Click to expand...

I placed my order when they said it was available. It looks like they just took more orders then what they had in stock but they probably did since they were anticipating more stock to come in.

You not keeping your Titan btw?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> If you have to RMA will they know that the bios has been changed?
> 
> Also has anyone had experience with MSI RMA's? Technically you void the warranty watercooling, but i have heard that they still RMA cards as long as you put the stock cooler back on. Knock on wood that i will never have to, but you never know


My MSI card has one of those stickers on one of the screws that must be undone to take off the stock cooler.

When I bought the card, I asked the sales guy to call the distributor who is responsible for the warranty of MSI, as that is how it works where I am.

They said it wouldn't be a problem if attaching waterblock etc, card just can't have defects due to watercooling. So yeah, reattach stock heatsink and reflash your own stock bios and you should be fine


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you want to use my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . it is a hax0r bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a clone with my name on it - MD5 is different. but bios behave the same.


There's no difference at all other than the md5, just your name on it? you want me to see hax0r instead of slv7, that's pretty funny. I'm game if you want to send it.


----------



## scyy

I think I got a fairly well clocking 780. When over volted I start around 1250 and drop between 1211 and 1242 after awhile and can do 3550 on memory. Has there been any bios mods yet?


----------



## iNcontroL

What are you guys setting your Power Target and Temp Target for a 24/7 Overclock?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> What are you guys setting your Power Target and Temp Target for a 24/7 Overclock?


Been curious about this also....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> There's no difference at all other than the md5, just your name on it? you want me to see hax0r instead of slv7, that's pretty funny. I'm game if you want to send it.


I think i got too involved into this thread after I created it. it may be my own bios or maybe I will release it who know's? I will play and use it on my own now with my cards if I think it is stable of even close to it I may doing a beta bios and testing for all of us. I have been playing and hax0r some files for quite some time. What I'm doing now is comparing each file and see where and how and how much and how less the changes are made and where. so too much ???? in my head now I'm starting to see too much  in my head now







. or may be I'm dreaming  I may want to see the


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> I think I got a fairly well clocking 780. When over volted I start around 1250 and drop between 1211 and 1242 after awhile and can do 3550 on memory. Has there been any bios mods yet?


That's definitely an awesome one, yes. What do you mean you "start" at 1250mhz? It throttles because of the temp? Or you mean you end up lowering it for stability in some apps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> What are you guys setting your Power Target and Temp Target for a 24/7 Overclock?


Max both. Card throttles at 80C anyways, so, I don't even know the difference between hitting 80C and hitting the temp target. It throttles _more_ maybe? I keep my cards below 80C so I'm not too familiar with the behaviors of the cards' temperature throttling. Power Target should also be as high as possible too, 106%. It's not dangerous at all, and since the cards are voltage-locked at a safe voltage anyways, there's no risk to the card at 106%. Mine draws in the 90%'s half the time anyways, and pretty much only surpasses 100% during benches. And if you're benching with your Power Target left at 100%, well, you're not getting the best score you could be.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That's definitely an awesome one, yes. What do you mean you "start" at 1250mhz? It throttles because of the temp? Or you mean you end up lowering it for stability in some apps?
> Max both. Card throttles at 80C anyways, so, I don't even know the difference between hitting 80C and hitting the temp target. It throttles _more_ maybe? I keep my cards below 80C so I'm not too familiar with the behaviors of the cards' temperature throttling. Power Target should also be as high as possible too, 106%. It's not dangerous at all, and since the cards are voltage-locked at a safe voltage anyways, there's no risk to the card at 106%. Mine draws in the 90%'s half the time anyways, and pretty much only surpasses 100% during benches. And if you're benching with your Power Target left at 100%, well, you're not getting the best score you could be.


Ya I have been gaming on my OC on stock bios with no issues at 106% target and I can only get 1188mhz gpu clock though. I can push a bit higher but it will crash at about +100 offset with voltage pushed as high as it can go. Memory is set at +550 offset or 1777mhz as shown in GPU-Z. I get good performance. I can max out BF3 with MSAA no problem and still see over 100fps at times on certain maps. Amazing card. totally destroys my old Xfire 6970's.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think i got too involved into this thread after I created it. it may be my own bios or maybe I will release it who know's? I will play and use it on my own now with my cards if I think it is stable of even close to it I may doing a beta bios and testing for all of us. I have been playing and hax0r some files for quite some time. What I'm doing now is comparing each file and see where and how and how much and how less the changes are made and where. so too much ???? in my head now I'm starting to see too much  in my head now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . or may be I'm dreaming  I may want to see the


I bet you are a little weary for sure seeing how active you have been the last couple days on the forum helping out with info man. I have spent more time in the last 2 days on here then I did in the last 6 months.lol This card has captivated my attention so much.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That's definitely an awesome one, yes. What do you mean you "start" at 1250mhz? It throttles because of the temp? Or you mean you end up lowering it for stability in some apps?
> Max both. Card throttles at 80C anyways, so, I don't even know the difference between hitting 80C and hitting the temp target. It throttles _more_ maybe? I keep my cards below 80C so I'm not too familiar with the behaviors of the cards' temperature throttling. Power Target should also be as high as possible too, 106%. It's not dangerous at all, and since the cards are voltage-locked at a safe voltage anyways, there's no risk to the card at 106%. Mine draws in the 90%'s half the time anyways, and pretty much only surpasses 100% during benches. And if you're benching with your Power Target left at 100%, well, you're not getting the best score you could be.


Well when it starts running a game or bench it starts at 1250mhz but hits the power target and throttles. I flashed the bios just now and now its stable at 1260mhz 1.212v.


----------



## steven88

Hey fellas, I'll be taking delivery on two 780 ACX's this Tuesday...I just have a few questions

What are typical "out of box" boost speeds for the ACX? Also, for those running SLI, what is your offset, and final "gaming under boost" speed?

Thanks in advanced. I hope I don't get absolute duds.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya I have been gaming on my OC on stock bios with no issues at 106% target and I can only get 1188mhz gpu clock though. I can push a bit higher but it will crash at about +100 offset with voltage pushed as high as it can go. Memory is set at +550 offset or 1777mhz as shown in GPU-Z. I get good performance. I can max out BF3 with MSAA no problem and still see over 100fps at times on certain maps. Amazing card. totally destroys my old Xfire 6970's.


Jesus. +550mhz on the memory is insane. Well, for me anyways. One does +150, the other does +250-ish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Well when it starts running a game or bench it starts at 1250mhz but hits the power target and throttles. I flashed the bios just now and now its stable at 1260mhz 1.212v.


That's excellent. Congrats on the card









Anyone know how the Lightnings are doing? Haven't had much time to browse their thread. From the little I saw though, that 770 Lightning overclocks pretty well, but doesn't really improve much upon the 680, even with the 7Ghz+ memory speeds. I know it's direct successor is the 670, but yeah, 770 Lightning didn't seem to be doing anything spectacular in the glances at reviews I had time for. Though I did see some users getting well into the 1300's. But I had my 680 Lightning at 1400mhz for the little review/tests I did with the Titan and 780 and both handily blew my Lightning away.

Seeing how the 770 Lightning overclocks, I wonder what the 780 Lightning will be like. Also, it appears that the config edit for 770 Lightnings using Afterburner allows for 100mv of voltage, up to 1.3v. Damn...can you imagine GK110 with another 100mv







Can't wait for my Lightnings to come out









PS- In one Lightning thread I suggested the 680 Lightning hack with Artmoney, to see if it was possible again. The one person that replied said it didn't work, unfortunately. But still...1.3v ain't bad if that's what the 780 ends up getting.


----------



## TheMuskr

started OC'ing tonight. running at 1200mhz core after boost and 3500mhz memory on stock bios. not too bad


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Jesus. +550mhz on the memory is insane. Well, for me anyways. One does +150, the other does +250-ish.
> That's excellent. Congrats on the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ya it just keeps taking memory offset but not gpu clock offset. Maybe if I lowered the memory way down I could get the gpu clock up higher? I may try that out. Have you modded the bios? I am still going back and forth on doing it.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think i got too involved into this thread after I created it. it may be my own bios or maybe I will release it who know's? I will play and use it on my own now with my cards if I think it is stable of even close to it I may doing a beta bios and testing for all of us. I have been playing and hax0r some files for quite some time. What I'm doing now is comparing each file and see where and how and how much and how less the changes are made and where. so too much ???? in my head now I'm starting to see too much  in my head now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . or may be I'm dreaming  I may want to see the


It's all good, we appreciate all the valuable help you've been doing on this thread







Let us know on your bios progress. One to work on might be a stock bios, boost enabled with TDP at 350W, basically just getting rid of the 250W crap, would like to see something like that.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Just got my PNY 780 today. So far I am able to hit 1200 core on boost and +250 mem. What does flashing a new bios offer (higher power target and voltage)?


Anyone?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Anyone?


Yeah its higher power target and voltage. Stock is 106% and I believe 1.187 to 1.200 volts....it can vary between cards...I've seen guys hit 1.212 or higher


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya it just keeps taking memory offset but not gpu clock offset. Maybe if I lowered the memory way down I could get the gpu clock up higher? I may try that out. Have you modded the bios? I am still going back and forth on doing it.


With the memory overclocking, you have to make sure ECC isn't kicking in. If it does, you won't crash, but performance will drop. So, more or less the most noticeable way to see slight performance drops is with benchmarks. Run everyone you can at that speed, and also at, say, +400mhz, and make sure that your average score is in fact increasing over the +400mhz runs. That way you know that +550mhz is really helping and not hurting.

Lowering the memory overclock can increase your core stability a bit, yes. Most games benefit more from a core overclock though, if you're hitting 99% load most of the time. So you might find that dropping the memory a bit will help more if you gain anything on the core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its higher power target and voltage. Stock is 106% and I believe 1.187 to 1.200 volts....it can vary between cards...I've seen guys hit 1.212 or higher
Click to expand...

Higher than 1.212v isn't possible. Only on the 770 Lightnings and hopefully soon the 780 Lightnings. If they go up to 1.3v like the 770's then I'll be all over them. That's probably as high as I'll be able to go anyways, unless I watercool, so even if the others make it easy to solder in voltage-control, I may just go with the Lightning and settle for 1.3v.

But yeah, the modded BIOS gets rid of Power Target throttling because it's raised to a value that no one will ever hit, and the voltage goes up to 1.212v instead of 1.2v, or as some are stuck at, 1.187v.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> With the memory overclocking, you have to make sure ECC isn't kicking in. If it does, you won't crash, but performance will drop. So, more or less the most noticeable way to see slight performance drops is with benchmarks. Run everyone you can at that speed, and also at, say, +400mhz, and make sure that your average score is in fact increasing over the +400mhz runs. That way you know that +550mhz is really helping and not hurting.
> 
> Lowering the memory overclock can increase your core stability a bit, yes. Most games benefit more from a core overclock though, if you're hitting 99% load most of the time. So you might find that dropping the memory a bit will help more if you gain anything on the core.
> Higher than 1.212v isn't possible. Only on the 770 Lightnings and hopefully soon the 780 Lightnings. If they go up to 1.3v like the 770's then I'll be all over them. That's probably as high as I'll be able to go anyways, unless I watercool, so even if the others make it easy to solder in voltage-control, I may just go with the Lightning and settle for 1.3v.
> 
> But yeah, the modded BIOS gets rid of Power Target throttling because it's raised to a value that no one will ever hit, and the voltage goes up to 1.212v instead of 1.2v, or as some are stuck at, 1.187v.


Just remember the 780 Classifieds are getting an EVBot port also allowing for higher than 1.2V...actually if I remember right you can go a bit higher than 1.3V also but EVGA doesn't recommended it.

But if MSI does allow for easy 1.3V software voltage again like the 680L before Nivida pulled the plug I might pick up three also.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I have 1 SC, and 2 ACX cards, but gpuz 0.6.6 reports the exact same bios version for all of them?


Anyone? This seems weird. The sizes of the bios files are also the same. But the core speed/boost speed etc are different, but gpuz is still reporting the same bios version.


----------



## ilikebeer

Is this card voltage locked like the 680? Or can we increase voltage if we have sufficient cooling?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Is this card voltage locked like the 680? Or can we increase voltage if we have sufficient cooling?


Its "locked."

1.2v (or actual 1.212) is the hard limit that these cards can hit with stock BIOS. If your card isn't that great the highest voltage they will hit is around 1.187. So as always your mileage will vary depending on how lucky you got with the silicon lottery.


----------



## Brianmz

I'm tempted to pick up a 3rd GTX 780 out of curiosity, do you think an AX1200 can handle 3 oced 780s as well as an oc 3930k in a water loop?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up a 3rd GTX 780 out of curiosity, do you think an AX1200 can handle 3 oced 780s as well as an oc 3930k in a water loop?


Yes, that's plenty enough


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Its "locked."
> 
> 1.2v (or actual 1.212) is the hard limit that these cards can hit with stock BIOS. If your card isn't that great the highest voltage they will hit is around 1.187. So as always your mileage will vary depending on how lucky you got with the silicon lottery.


Definitely skipping this card. It's just not worth the price if it's voltage locked. We shouldn't have to be 'lucky' or 'unlucky' with such a purchase. I'll see what AMD offers to compete, at least they don't voltage lock their high end cards, and this is coming from a gtx680 owner so i'm not biased. Voltage locking makes watercooling the gfx card more of an aesthetic thing than what it's meant for (allowing higher performance via more voltage).

Price is more important for me than most of you because in any case, this card is 815USD in Shanghai where I live (just checked the pricing at the biggest online retailer which always offers the lowest price on all products). USA newegg has them for 659USD. You have to ask yourself *if you would buy a voltage locked 780 for 815USD*. Yes, there might be a 'lightening version' that is unlocked, but that would be around 999 USD or more.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up a 3rd GTX 780 out of curiosity, do you think an AX1200 can handle 3 oced 780s as well as an oc 3930k in a water loop?


This should answer your question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You'll be okay with an 860W with 2 in SLI. Each card wont take 300W per card. They will only take 265W as they're bioslocked to 250W*1.06 = 265W
> 
> To put it into perspective, I pull 1000W on 3 GTX 780's with a heavily overclocked 3960X for heaven/valley. I can pull 400W from Prime95 alone. That said, I'm still right under 1000W during gaming. For furmark, I pull about 1100W.
> 
> Less one GTX 780 and less 100W from the CPU for a 3770K, even overclocked, you'll be well within the 860W limit of the AX860. Hell, I only use a Seasonic X-1250W because my P-1000W gave out under furmark.
> 
> I'd install the card, fire up furmark and if it copes with the load, then just stick with your AX860. If not, move to the Seasonic Plat 1000W


And this should help, its only a 2 Way setup but you'll get the idea

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_sli_review,4.html


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> With the memory overclocking, you have to make sure ECC isn't kicking in. If it does, you won't crash, but performance will drop. So, more or less the most noticeable way to see slight performance drops is with benchmarks. Run everyone you can at that speed, and also at, say, +400mhz, and make sure that your average score is in fact increasing over the +400mhz runs. That way you know that +550mhz is really helping and not hurting.
> 
> Lowering the memory overclock can increase your core stability a bit, yes. Most games benefit more from a core overclock though, if you're hitting 99% load most of the time. So you might find that dropping the memory a bit will help more if you gain anything on the core.
> Higher than 1.212v isn't possible. Only on the 770 Lightnings and hopefully soon the 780 Lightnings. If they go up to 1.3v like the 770's then I'll be all over them. That's probably as high as I'll be able to go anyways, unless I watercool, so even if the others make it easy to solder in voltage-control, I may just go with the Lightning and settle for 1.3v.
> 
> But yeah, the modded BIOS gets rid of Power Target throttling because it's raised to a value that no one will ever hit, and the voltage goes up to 1.212v instead of 1.2v, or as some are stuck at, 1.187v.


Oh okay...I didn't know 1.212 was the cap even with the modded BIOS

hmm....780 Lightning with 1.3v and full MSI afterburner support? Thats a big winner for sure....ahhh I miss the good old 500 series cards....thats when nv gave us plenty of head room voltage to play with


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Oh okay...I didn't know 1.212 was the cap even with the modded BIOS
> 
> hmm....780 Lightning with 1.3v and full MSI afterburner support? Thats a big winner for sure....ahhh I miss the good old 500 series cards....thats when nv gave us plenty of head room voltage to play with


The 500 Series is partially reason why nVidia got cold feet with over voltage.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Oh okay...I didn't know 1.212 was the cap even with the modded BIOS
> 
> hmm....780 Lightning with 1.3v and full MSI afterburner support? Thats a big winner for sure....ahhh I miss the good old 500 series cards....thats when nv gave us plenty of head room voltage to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 500 Series is partially reason why nVidia got cold feet with over voltage.
Click to expand...

blame poor vrm design on the 570 and 590. Reason why they were more prone to go boom


----------



## Rei86

1st question, why won't my quote quotes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> blame poor vrm design on the 570 and 590. Reason why they were more prone to go boom


I didn't know the 570s had the issues too. Thought it was reference 580s and 590s that go boom boom. Especially that infamous youtube video and I think TPU's 590s went boom too?

And the funny thing, the GTX 590 youtube video claimed a voltage of 1.025v too


----------



## steven88

It was mostly 570 and 590s....the 580 had decent VRM setup so they were less prone to boom boom

The problem went away as soon as aftermarket guys made 570 custom PCB's like MSI & Asus....cuz u know, Military 3 components and Digi+ VRM's are oh so cool


----------



## steven88

Anyway, back on topic....we don't want RJohnson from the EVGA forums to hand out warnings or lock this thread, right Rei?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Anyway, back on topic....we don't want RJohnson from the EVGA forums to hand out warnings or lock this thread, right Rei?


lol I'm fine with RJ its another that I have an issue with, but you're right steven88, lets get back to the topic of the awesome 780.

Been combing the web every night since Computex for MSI 780L news and nothing. All we got is that stupid glass box and not the actual card itself. Bit disappointed with MSI for not being ready with a 780L at the show


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Definitely skipping this card. It's just not worth the price if it's voltage locked. We shouldn't have to be 'lucky' or 'unlucky' with such a purchase. I'll see what AMD offers to compete, at least they don't voltage lock their high end cards, and this is coming from a gtx680 owner so i'm not biased. Voltage locking makes watercooling the gfx card more of an aesthetic thing than what it's meant for (allowing higher performance via more voltage).
> 
> Price is more important for me than most of you because in any case, this card is 815USD in Shanghai where I live (just checked the pricing at the biggest online retailer which always offers the lowest price on all products). USA newegg has them for 659USD. You have to ask yourself *if you would buy a voltage locked 780 for 815USD*. Yes, there might be a 'lightening version' that is unlocked, but that would be around 999 USD or more.


Even though there are hints of slight possibility that the 780 Classified and Lightning are going to have potential true overvolting, nVidia's decision on the Titan could cripple any hopes of letting their OEM's doing so short of having the user void their warranty by hardmodding.

The Titan's release really puts the 780's potential in jeopardy from the get-go. The better plan was they should of let the Titan go non-reference and be not used as a potential wall for lower lineups to not surpass.

I guess AMD has it going by still making GPU's the true enthusiast's way. However, they still need to work on better OEM support and better drivers and long-term support for the most part.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> 1st question, why won't my quote quotes?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> blame poor vrm design on the 570 and 590. Reason why they were more prone to go boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the 570s had the issues too. Thought it was reference 580s and 590s that go boom boom. Especially that infamous youtube video and I think TPU's 590s went boom too?
> 
> And the funny thing, the GTX 590 youtube video claimed a voltage of 1.025v too
Click to expand...

It was the 570 too. Don't remember the thread "have you killed a 570 lately? " Lol.

My first 580s (tri Zotac 3gb) got up to 965 with the stock bios. Never had a problem







. The 590s I had, never saw a whim of oc because I was very afraid of killing them.

Btw, my pm pop-up stopped working after the last site crash. I do have the setting checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> It was mostly 570 and 590s....the 580 had decent VRM setup so they were less prone to boom boom
> 
> The problem went away as soon as aftermarket guys made 570 custom PCB's like MSI & Asus....cuz u know, Military 3 components and Digi+ VRM's are oh so cool


Ppl stuck with the reference 570s just had to watch their clocks and voltage. This was probably the nail in the coffin for over volting. Nvidia then locked the voltage and gave us boost. Didn't they announce that they were doing this to reduce rma(s)


----------



## VettePilot

So my card will not take a +100 offset on the gpu clock even if I up the volts to 1.187 and take the Mem offset to zero. So I guess I have a crap card? My OC is stable on 1080P with +83 gpu clock and +550 mem in games and bench. It will crash right away at 1440P in games even at +300 mem and +83 gpu clock. Not sure if more voltage will help or not. I still have yet to mod the bios as I am unsure if I am keeping the card at this point.


----------



## zpaf

Playing with TI mod bios at 1267/1800.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So my card will not take a +100 offset on the gpu clock even if I up the volts to 1.187 and take the Mem offset to zero. So I guess I have a crap card? My OC is stable on 1080P with +83 gpu clock and +550 mem in games and bench. It will crash right away at 1440P in games even at +300 mem and +83 gpu clock. Not sure if more voltage will help or not. I still have yet to mod the bios as I am unsure if I am keeping the card at this point.


You forgot to tell us what your final clock speed is...offsets don't mean anything because every sample is different:thumb:


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So my card will not take a +100 offset on the gpu clock even if I up the volts to 1.187 and take the Mem offset to zero. So I guess I have a crap card? My OC is stable on 1080P with +83 gpu clock and +550 mem in games and bench. It will crash right away at 1440P in games even at +300 mem and +83 gpu clock. Not sure if more voltage will help or not. I still have yet to mod the bios as I am unsure if I am keeping the card at this point.


What is your core speeds dude?

+83 core clock doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Brianmz

Thanks, going to be getting my first pair 780s monday Q_Q, need to move later to the US, so my suffering with shipping will end >.<.

Kind of want to get the 3rd to try tri sli, and will push me to go for a full loop with the gpus.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> You forgot to tell us what your final clock speed is...offsets don't mean anything because every sample is different:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What is your core speeds dude?
> 
> +83 core clock doesn't really mean anything.


They should be showing in my signature but they are not so the gpu clock per EVGA Precision shows 1188mhz with Boost and GPU-Z shows 1103 boost clock. Stock is 967 but boosted to 1071 with no OC in precision. Memory OC is 3557 but GPU-Z shows 1777 mhz.

Every one of these monitoring programs shows something different.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> They should be showing in my signature but they are not so the gpu clock per EVGA Precision shows 1188mhz with Boost. Stock is 967 but boosted to 1071 with no OC. Memory OC is 3557mhz stock is 3005


Sig read out says 1188.

Not a bad card.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Sig read out says 1188.
> 
> Not a bad card.


I edited the last post so you can see what each program is telling me the speeds are. I see most are getting well over 1200mhz though. My card is not getting hot either, tops is 59c. Not sure if everyone is running a modded bios to get well over 1200mhz.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I edited the last post so you can see what each program is telling me the speeds are. I see most are getting well over 1200mhz though. My card is not getting hot either, tops is 59c. Not sure if everyone is running a modded bios to get well over 1200mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I edited the last post so you can see what each program is telling me the speeds are. I see most are getting well over 1200mhz though. My card is not getting hot either, tops is 59c. Not sure if everyone is running a modded bios to get well over 1200mhz.


I'm not and I'm getting 1225mhz stable for benchin/gaming and pushed to 1250 unstable in almost all.

Wouldn't call 1188mhz core on a 780 weak. Did you try to push +38mv with Precision?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So my card will not take a +100 offset on the gpu clock even if I up the volts to 1.187 and take the Mem offset to zero. So I guess I have a crap card? My OC is stable on 1080P with +83 gpu clock and +550 mem in games and bench. It will crash right away at 1440P in games even at +300 mem and +83 gpu clock. Not sure if more voltage will help or not. I still have yet to mod the bios as I am unsure if I am keeping the card at this point.


you are doing the +13 increment wrong, based on the number you gave us you should be on +78 or +91 of the +13 increment rules on the GPU clock offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> You forgot to tell us what your final clock speed is...offsets don't mean anything because every sample is different


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> What is your core speeds dude?
> 
> +83 core clock doesn't really mean anything.


it does not. like i said above he should be on +78 or +91 increment


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I edited the last post so you can see what each program is telling me the speeds are. I see most are getting well over 1200mhz though. My card is not getting hot either, tops is 59c. Not sure if everyone is running a modded bios to get well over 1200mhz.


1188 isn't bad....I think I've seen a few get below 1150


----------



## NRD

I got me some Hwbot points! I know you guys can do better so bring it









Heaven Xtreme
http://hwbot.org/submission/2387652_

Heaven Basic
http://hwbot.org/submission/2387658_

running at 1202/3500

Almost got first 780 spot in the valley thread until Wannabeocer dropped a 80.5! Then right after I posted mine Karlitos came along and put me in my place. Still good enough for the 3rd best single 780 in the list. as of now









CPU @ 5.1 GHz GPU @ 1228/3663


This was after a night of testing stuff with my second card (gt 210 used to run my tv) pulled out of my rig to allow the 780 to run in full x16 pci mode, it ended up netting me a whole extra fps in the end!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I'm not and I'm getting 1225mhz stable for benchin/gaming and pushed to 1250 unstable in almost all.
> 
> Wouldn't call 1188mhz core on a 780 weak. Did you try to push +38mv with Precision?


Ya I put it up to +38mv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you are doing the +13 increment wrong, based on the number you gave us you should be on +78 or +91 of the +13 increment rules on the GPU clock offset.
> This
> it does not. like i said above he should be on +78 or +91 increment


I had to make a smaller adjustment and I can not get past where I am now. I started at +50 and then went to 63, 76 and 89 but it was not liking that so I back it off 5 and seemed ok at 1080p res but no ton 1440p. You think I should start over and at what offset to begin?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's a couple of 3 way SLI benchmarks, CPU is at 5.1, 780's are at ~1215/3200 (stock bios)


----------



## DerDoktor

How do you guys get that high scores in Valley?
I only get 3050 in Valley with 1215 / 3500 clocks, 3570K @ 4,5GHz, quick ram and SSD.

Are there any "magic" driver or bios settings to boost performance?

By the way, I got my GTX 780 Gigabyte WindForce 3X OC on Friday and I can highly recommend it, much quieter under load than the reference design i had before.
Something interesting I noticed is that the fan speed gets all the way down to 17%, thats about 950rpm.


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3 benchmark using Fraps

level : root of all evil

stock bios and no OC

@ these settings



fraps reported

Min, Max, Avg
33, 53, 42


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey guys and girls

I guess the magic offset value is +13 for the core clock; how about the memory does the same procedure apply?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Even though there are hints of slight possibility that the 780 Classified and Lightning are going to have potential true overvolting, nVidia's decision on the Titan could cripple any hopes of letting their OEM's doing so short of having the user void their warranty by hardmodding.
> 
> The Titan's release really puts the 780's potential in jeopardy from the get-go. The better plan was they should of let the Titan go non-reference and be not used as a potential wall for lower lineups to not surpass.
> 
> I guess AMD has it going by still making GPU's the true enthusiast's way. However, they still need to work on better OEM support and better drivers and long-term support for the most part.


Doesn't AMD lock-down their cards too? I mean not all, but some. I don't really keep as up-to-date on AMD as I would like to, but I remember seeing discussions here and there about people asking if certain cards were locked or not. Also, what are the voltage-limits on the ones that are locked and the ones that aren't? Just curious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It was the 570 too. Don't remember the thread "have you killed a 570 lately? " Lol.
> 
> My first 580s (tri Zotac 3gb) got up to 965 with the stock bios. Never had a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 590s I had, never saw a whim of oc because I was very afraid of killing them.
> 
> Btw, my pm pop-up stopped working after the last site crash. I do have the setting checked.
> 
> Ppl stuck with the reference 570s just had to watch their clocks and voltage. This was probably the nail in the coffin for over volting. Nvidia then locked the voltage and gave us boost. Didn't they announce that they were doing this to reduce rma(s)


I remember that thread very well, ha. My first cards were 570's. Reference. I never had any problems with them though. I checked the thread often too, guess it was just earlier releases. But yeah I had one that would do 950mhz perfectly stable, the other only 920mhz. I was pretty pleased with them, was fun too. Then the 600-series comes along and...yeah. At least the 680 Lightning saved me for a while though, owning that thing was _really_ fun (after Afterburner 2.2.3 and the ArtMoney thing).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Crysis 3 benchmark using Fraps
> 
> level : root of all evil
> 
> stock bios and no OC
> 
> @ these settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fraps reported
> 
> Min, Max, Avg
> 33, 53, 42


Nice. I'm actually right in the middle of Crysis 3 and the 780's have been destroying it. I just started trying out x8 MSAA. And with the game _truly_ maxed (as yours appears to be), I'm getting 55fps min's. Usually average about 75-85fps 95% of the time.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Doesn't AMD lock-down their cards too? I mean not all, but some. I don't really keep as up-to-date on AMD as I would like to, but I remember seeing discussions here and there about people asking if certain cards were locked or not. Also, what are the voltage-limits on the ones that are locked and the ones that aren't? Just curious.


Its the board partners decision if I'm not mistaken on locked voltage control. And sometimes its by accident as the very same model for people are unlocked while that same model of card next month is locked.


----------



## SK019

I've asked this question in the Lightning thread, but it can't hurt to ask here again:

Did anyone here moved from GTX 680 Lightning to GTX 780? Would this be a worthy upgrade?
I run my Lightning at 1350/7000 and use 1200p monitor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> Did anyone here moved from GTX 680 Lightning to GTX 780? Would this be a worthy upgrade?
> I run my Lightning at 1350/7000 and use 1200p monitor..


There should be a Lighting GTX780 in a couple of months... this or directCUII is what im waiting.

[VC] MSI Teasing GeForce GTX 780 Lightning at Computex/Announce Twin Frozr V


----------



## scutzi128

I tried the OC bios in the first post and now I can't increase my voltage over 1.15v. Anyone else seeing the same thing? Are there any other bios' to flash?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I tried the OC bios in the first post and now I can't increase my voltage over 1.15v. Anyone else seeing the same thing? Are there any other bios' to flash?




On precision you have to click on the voltage option and choose and set your max voltage.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> *Just remember the 780 Classifieds are getting an EVBot port also allowing for higher than 1.2V...actually if I remember right you can go a bit higher than 1.3V also but EVGA doesn't recommended it*.
> 
> But if MSI does allow for easy 1.3V software voltage again like the 680L before Nivida pulled the plug I might pick up three also.


Has this been confirmed? Maybe I missed it. It has an "EVBot like port" is what I've read with no word on whether nVidia has changed their Greenlight Program.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Its "locked."
> 
> 1.2v (or actual 1.212) is the hard limit that these cards can hit with stock BIOS. If your card isn't that great the highest voltage they will hit is around 1.187. So as always your mileage will vary depending on how lucky you got with the silicon lottery.


Actually no. If you want to go down that road technically the cards that have a lower stock voltage are actually better than cards with higher stock voltages.


----------



## famich

I have received with WInflash the following message : "pci block chain corrupted- PCI expasnsion header not found-geu UEFI support-failed " after giving the command --save backup.rom.

what gives, any idea ? Thanks !!

So, I cannot actually backup my bios, having EVGA GTX 780 vanilla card.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Has this been confirmed? Maybe I missed it. It has an "EVBot like port" is what I've read with no word on whether nVidia has changed their Greenlight Program.


Go to the EVGA forums and EVGA FaceBook the 780 Classified will ship with the EVBot port...but who knows how long the port will last if nVidia decides to change their minds

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944250&high=GTX+780+Classified
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Actually no. If you want to go down that road technically the cards that have a lower stock voltage are actually better than cards with higher stock voltages.


Are you sure that people with lower voltage on the forums are reporting higher OC?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Go to the EVGA forums and EVGA FaceBook the 780 Classified will ship with the EVBot port...but who knows how long the port will last if nVidia decides to change their minds
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944250&high=GTX+780+Classified
> Are you sure that people with lower voltage on the forums are reporting higher OC?


Well no confirmation of anything voltage related only thing that was confirmed was a higher power target because of better VRM and cooling.
My card was limited to 1.187v and I'm one of the few that is stable with 1241MHz in benches and actual *games*. I cannot bench at 1254 , some people can though.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Well no confirmation of anything voltage related only thing that was confirmed was a higher power target because of better VRM and cooling.
> My card was limited to 1.187v and I'm one of the few that is stable with 1241MHz in benches and actual *games*. I cannot bench at 1254 , some people can though.


But the EVBot Port is actually confirmed which in turn will allow you to hook one up for 1.3v

Also that's just you at 1.187. I've seen other post who can't break out of the 1100s.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> They should be showing in my signature but they are not so the gpu clock per EVGA Precision shows 1188mhz with Boost and GPU-Z shows 1103 boost clock. Stock is 967 but boosted to 1071 with no OC in precision. Memory OC is 3557 but GPU-Z shows 1777 mhz.
> 
> Every one of these monitoring programs shows something different.


Stock boosts only to 1071, really, mine does 1097 we both have the same cards, that's weird, I guess every card is different.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> But the EVBot Port is actually confirmed which in turn will allow you to hook one up for 1.3v
> 
> Also that's just you at 1.187. I've seen other post who can't break out of the 1100s.


I'am not disputing a EVBot like port however unless nVidia has changed their greenlight program I highly doubt this will allow any user to increase the voltage above stock (1.212v), remember if nVidia allowed this it would cannibalize their Titan sales even further also not only that nVidia do not need to until AMD release their 8000 series. Where are these posts, on this thread. Hmm dunno about that.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Stock boosts only to 1071, really, mine does 1097 we both have the same cards, that's weird, I guess every card is different.


Are you increasing the voltage even at stock clocks? If I do that it boosts to 1110. I just tried it but then my displayport monitor went fuzzy and then went black and so did my other monitor but they both came back after restart. Not sure why that happened.

Another weird thing just happened. I went to redo my gpu OC and started at +39 when I was already at +83 before and it was fine. Valley bench was stopped and a warning came up saying EVGA precision has stopped working and my screens went black and then flashed back to desktop and then to black again. then after 30 sec or so Valley came back up and was still running but FPS was below 10 and the warning for Precision came back and I was able to shut it down and then my desktop came back total again. Is this an issue with Precision or the card itself now?


----------



## .Cerberus

Does anyone know how much customs they charge for Canada if you order 2 GTX 780 normal SCs from eVGA.com ?

They are really price gouging here - thats why i'm asking


----------



## bern43

What driver is everyone on with these? All the talk in the other thread about 320.18 "killing" cards has me all paranoid. I've been using that driver with no problems, except for a few black screens during OC testing.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> What driver is everyone on with these? All the talk in the other thread about 320.18 "killing" cards has me all paranoid. I've been using that driver with no problems, except for a few black screens during OC testing.


320.18. In the few cases where it is killing cards, it seems to be those below the 700 series.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> On precision you have to click on the voltage option and choose and set your max voltage.


I am using afterburner could that be the issue?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> But the EVBot Port is actually confirmed which in turn will allow you to hook one up for 1.3v
> 
> Also that's just you at 1.187. I've seen other post who can't break out of the 1100s.


Wait... EVBOT is confirmed???


----------



## zpaf

I am thinking to go on water.








1280/1800


----------



## VettePilot

So my card seems to not allow anything over 1189mhz with a +83 offset. I reclocked it at +13 offset steps and +91 made it through an entire run of valley then the score came up and it failed. The gpu clock was still at 1189 so I tried it again at +104 and it just went back to stock clocks. I had the voltage at 1.187 and power target at 106%. Temps never got above 55c. So the card has a block at 1189mhz? Or I need more voltage? This is on the stock bios also. Memory was at stock clocks


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I am using afterburner could that be the issue?


I haven't used afterburner in quite some time so don't know if it has voltage control for these cards. I'm thinking it should but I'll let someone else chime in on this.


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Contacted TD and they're getting a shipment in today for the SC. Back-orders might ship starting this new week. Crossing fingers my 3rd ships and arrives this upcoming week


I called them last friday and they told me backorders would be processed and shipped on monday/tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> It still says sold out on their site, where I can go and pre-order one on their site then?


I don't think you can preorder. It was on stock last wednesday or thursday I believe and a lot of orders must have went through. They didn't have enough to satisfy the orders so a lot must have went into backorder status (including mine)


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> I am thinking to go on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1280/1800


Your card officially is neck to neck with an OC Titan. That is a very, very, very good card (if you can also game on it 24/7).


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Your card officially is neck to neck with an OC Titan. That is a very, very, very good card (if you can also game on it 24/7).


The card is reference with TI modded bios and I think 1.212v is too much for 24/7 use.
That's why I am thinking to go on water.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Your card officially is neck to neck with an OC Titan. That is a very, very, very good card (if you can also game on it 24/7).


Yeah 1280mhz is pretty beastly...I mostly see folks in the low 1200's.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> The card is reference with TI modded bios and I think 1.212v is too much for 24/7 use.
> That's why I am thinking to go on water.


The Titans can handle 1.212V just fine with their stock blowers, however the noise isn't going to be quiet and full water can help reduce the heat dramatically. Either way, you got a golden 780 and is definitely going to match an OC Titan to the bone.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> The Titans can handle 1.212V just fine with their stock blowers, however the noise isn't going to be quiet and full water can help reduce the heat dramatically. Either way, you got a golden 780 and is definitely going to match an OC Titan to the bone.


I have the fan at 100% and my ambient is around 20c with air condition.
Maybe a second solution is this http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> I've asked this question in the Lightning thread, but it can't hurt to ask here again:
> 
> Did anyone here moved from GTX 680 Lightning to GTX 780? Would this be a worthy upgrade?
> I run my Lightning at 1350/7000 and use 1200p monitor.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's definitely worth it, if you can get a decent amount for your 680. I don't really know what they're going for nowadays though. But yeah these things are quite a nice upgrade- in the tests I did comparing my Lightning at 1411mhz, I still see over a 50% increase in performance in Metro, Sleeping Dogs, Heaven. And this is an increase over a 1400mhz+ 680. The few tests I did you can see in the link in my sig to the 680-Titan-780 comparisons I did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Your card officially is neck to neck with an OC Titan. That is a very, very, very good card (if you can also game on it 24/7).
> 
> 
> 
> The card is reference with TI modded bios and I think 1.212v is too much for 24/7 use.
> That's why I am thinking to go on water.
Click to expand...

If you watercool that thing and can keep it in the 40C's, you might get a few more mhz out of it. I don't know if breaking 1300mhz is really worth all of the trouble, but if you want to spend the time and money on it you'd probably hit 1306mhz. Congrats on a golden card









1.212v is not too much. People in the 680 Lightning Owner's thread, including myself, were running all sorts of crazy voltages for months on end, and *not one* card died as a result of anything to do with pushing it. I benched all the time at 1.4v, gamed on a little less, saw people benching all the time at 1.5v or more. And no one's died because of it. These throttle at 80C anyways so you don't even have to watch temperatures on top of it (though you should, obviously). I just mean that there's really nothing you can do, even if you wanted, that could kill this card, short of taking a soldering iron to it.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I haven't used afterburner in quite some time so don't know if it has voltage control for these cards. I'm thinking it should but I'll let someone else chime in on this.


Precision fixed it for me....odd worked with stock bios but not the oc one


----------



## TechJunki

What folding ppd are you guys getting with 780s with 8900 WU's?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have received with WInflash the following message : "pci block chain corrupted- PCI expasnsion header not found-geu UEFI support-failed " after giving the command --save backup.rom.
> 
> what gives, any idea ? Thanks !!
> 
> So, I cannot actually backup my bios, having EVGA GTX 780 vanilla card.


yes you can. have you flashed the card before? if yes what bios version?
Quote:


> you must run the CMD as a administrator once you there type this command


1st - step
*Nvflash --protectoff*
"This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash bios"

2st - step
*Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom*
"This will save the stock bios or vbios"

3st - step
*Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom*
"This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"

Enjoy! flashing.

PS: if you Nvidia drivers are below 320.?? you must remove and re install the latest drives.

|

skyn3t

|


----------



## TechSilver13

can someone PM me the TI modded bios? I'd like to try.


----------



## MunneY

After I get my second card, I'm probably going to try the modded bios... Do you guys think its worth it?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'am not disputing a EVBot like port however unless nVidia has changed their greenlight program I highly doubt this will allow any user to increase the voltage above stock (1.212v), remember if nVidia allowed this it would cannibalize their Titan sales even further also not only that nVidia do not need to until AMD release their 8000 series. Where are these posts, on this thread. Hmm dunno about that.


Its not nVidia who's doing it, its their partners who are.

Also the 780 is already eating up the Titan sales. Even tho nVidia has already stated that they where shocked to see how many Titan's flew off the shelves, I bet you the sales is now going to slow down and dip since the launch of the 780. 350 dollars cheaper stock and runs about 5~10% slower avg.

And being that these are gamers the 780 is clearly the better choice. Unless you have to go world beating bench scores, need the 6GB of VRAM for crazy screen setups, or just want to do 4-Way SLI (3-Way is the limit of 780s ATM).


----------



## KaRLiToS

Somebody has issue with 320.18 like this thread is pretending?

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/0_30*

I noticed some textures flickering in Metro Last Light (Like the Fog and some bottles and other items...)

I also noticed some artifacts in far Cry 3 and some characters flickering.

(Just reporting)


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Somebody has issue with 320.18 like this thread is pretending?
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/0_30*
> 
> I noticed some textures flickering in Metro Last Light (Like the Fog and some bottles and other items...)
> 
> I also noticed some artifacts in far Cry 3 and some characters flickering.
> 
> (Just reporting)


Funny you say that cause I noticed bad flickering last night in BF3. I had to quit the server and then log back in and it would go away most of the time. I am still bumbed that my card appears to be limited to 1189mhz. I may go ahead with the modded bios to see if it can get over 1200 but I am thinking I may send this one back.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes you can. have you flashed the card before? if yes what bios version?
> 1st - step
> *Nvflash --protectoff*
> "This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash bios"
> 
> 2st - step
> *Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom*
> "This will save the stock bios or vbios"
> 
> 3st - step
> *Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom*
> "This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"
> 
> Enjoy! flashing.
> 
> PS: if you Nvidia drivers are below 320.?? you must remove and re install the latest drives.
> 
> |
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> |


I get the same error code when trying to save the bios. When I open the CMD window it says that it is Administrator: C:\ already so that must not be the issue. My stock bios is version 80.10.36.00.80. Do I first need to update that?


----------



## Star Forge

Just to put it out there for the time being, but anyone here who is going watercooling in SLI or something has a spare ACX Cooler for sale? I might be interested to buy a cooler off of you!


----------



## MunneY

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/756714?


----------



## i7monkey

Just checking in to say that I upgraded to a 780 from a 580 and I barely play any games.

What a useless hobby.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Just checking in to say that I upgraded to a 780 from a 580 and I barely play any games.
> 
> What a useless hobby.


For you it would seem so.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Somebody has issue with 320.18 like this thread is pretending?
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/0_30*
> 
> I noticed some textures flickering in Metro Last Light (Like the Fog and some bottles and other items...)
> 
> I also noticed some artifacts in far Cry 3 and some characters flickering.
> 
> (Just reporting)


Same here,but only in far cry 3,thought something was wrong with my card then i tried crysis 3/battlefield and last light and the card ran smoothly....This had me dropping my overclock of 1202 boost game stable back to default clocks and yet it happened,just glad im not the only one who experienced this,now i can stop worrying....


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Just checking in to say that I upgraded to a 780 from a 580 and I barely play any games.
> 
> What a useless hobby.


nice contribution to the thread man:thumb:


----------



## dph314

For those looking at the non-ref's with full voltage control as a mere pipe-dream, I present to you........---> tada







The OP confirmed it worked, and even wrote an awesome tool to make the process simpler. The 770 Lightning has a fully unlocked voltage! Well, using the same methods as the 680 Lightning. But still...it gives hope to the 780 Lightning if it's using the same chip. Imagine GK110 with full software overvoltage support


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's an interesting 3-way 780 vs 3-way 680 Heaven 4.0 I did


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> For those looking at the non-ref's with full voltage control as a mere pipe-dream, I present to you........---> tada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP confirmed it worked, and even wrote an awesome tool to make the process simpler. The 770 Lightning has a fully unlocked voltage! Well, using the same methods as the 680 Lightning. But still...it gives hope to the 780 Lightning if it's using the same chip. Imagine GK110 with full software overvoltage support


Dang it looks like I pulled the trigger too soon on the 780. Should have waiting until the end of the summer when most of these non-refs will likely be out.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Dang it looks like I pulled the trigger too soon on the 780. Should have waiting until the end of the summer when most of these non-refs will likely be out.


Don't feel bad. Everyone knows it's too hard to wait for the non-refs once a new series comes out







Enjoy these while you have them, instead of waiting this whole time, and just sell them when the Lightning comes out. You'll get most of your money back, so it's no biggie.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Don't feel bad. Everyone knows it's too hard to wait for the non-refs once a new series comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy these while you have them, instead of waiting this whole time, and just sell them when the Lightning comes out. You'll get most of your money back, so it's no biggie.


True and May do that since I am going to build a new rig soon but I want to wait now for the 780L or Classifieds if they have more voltage headroom and I like the fact that the classy will have dual bios and increased power phases and power delivery with 2+8pin pcie. Will place one or 2 under water.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

How much performance boost are we talking here if the 780L has unrestricted headroom compared to the evga 780?

Could it be on the level of Titan?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> How much performance boost are we talking here if the 780L has unrestricted headroom compared to the evga 780?
> 
> Could it be on the level of Titan?


Equal to better. I am confident with unlocked voltage and truely binned GK110's on a 14+2 Phase VRM, it will make them hit at least 1280 MHz and that is already necking a standard 1150 MHz OC'ed Titan. Hitting 1300 MHz will surpass 75% of all OC'ed Titans stable.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Equal to better. I am confident with unlocked voltage and truely binned GK110's on a 14+2 Phase VRM, it will make them hit at least 1280 MHz and that is already necking a standard 1150 MHz OC'ed Titan. Hitting 1300 MHz will surpass 75% of all OC'ed Titans stable.


My jimmies tingle.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> My jimmies tingle.


That tingle can fizz out if it is not unlocked or not properly binned...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> My jimmies tingle.
> 
> 
> 
> That tingle can fizz out if it is not unlocked or not properly binned...
Click to expand...

Yep. And it all depends on whether or not the TFV lives up to the hype. I expect it to outperform the ACX, but by how much is what will be interesting. Since most of us that will get the 780 Lightning will be using that stock cooler, it's all a matter of temperature at that point, if it does indeed have the voltage trick. If people can keep this chip cool...Titans beware. We're hitting +250mhz overclocks as it is, which is huge to begin with. A little more voltage might help push past all but the above-average Titans, as long as temps are in check. Although...my 680 Lightning didn't have any temp-throttle limits in place. I could let it hit 90C if I wanted to and nothing would happen. So we'll see.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep. And it all depends on whether or not the TFV lives up to the hype. I expect it to outperform the ACX, but by how much is what will be interesting. Since most of us that will get the 780 Lightning will be using that stock cooler, it's all a matter of temperature at that point, if it does indeed have the voltage trick. If people can keep this chip cool...Titans beware. We're hitting +250mhz overclocks as it is, which is huge to begin with. A little more voltage might help push past all but the above-average Titans, as long as temps are in check. Although...my 680 Lightning didn't have any temp-throttle limits in place. I could let it hit 90C if I wanted to and nothing would happen. So we'll see.


With your OC which is the same as mine pretty much what kind of temps do you see in valley? Mine hits a max of 56c with fans at 100% which does not bother me at all. Still as quiet as my old 6970's at 50% fan speed. Right now my card is idle at 26-27c with fans at 100%. It will still stay below 30c at 66% speed. Right now I am not seeing a need to mod the bios as it may give me a few more fps in valley but the card at stock clocks has no issue crushing BF3 at max settings.







I would still like to get a couple of classifieds or Lightening's when the hit. Although I may just get another ACX SC and wait for Maxwell. That should be another big jump in performance.

Lets see what AMD brings to the table by the end of the year. They have to be working on something good to come back and NV now.


----------



## wholeeo

Played a bit of Metro Last Light in 3D on a VG278H at my brother's house tonight... I'm about to splurge on one,


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep. And it all depends on whether or not the TFV lives up to the hype. I expect it to outperform the ACX, but by how much is what will be interesting. Since most of us that will get the 780 Lightning will be using that stock cooler, it's all a matter of temperature at that point, if it does indeed have the voltage trick. If people can keep this chip cool...Titans beware. We're hitting +250mhz overclocks as it is, which is huge to begin with. A little more voltage might help push past all but the above-average Titans, as long as temps are in check. Although...my 680 Lightning didn't have any temp-throttle limits in place. I could let it hit 90C if I wanted to and nothing would happen. So we'll see.


Again from what I keep saying in this thread before, you need a 780 that clocks to 1280 MHz to match a 1150 MHz Titan. That is the benchmark.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Again from what I keep saying in this thread before, you need a 780 that clocks to 1280 MHz to match a 1150 MHz Titan. That is the benchmark.


Any reliable sources for this?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Any reliable sources for this?


It is a rough guess based on using Tomb Raider as the determinant factor. A 967 MHz clocked 780 has the exact same FPS in that game from the stock Titan at 837 MHz. In other games, the same clocked 780 will beat a stock Titan at 1-5 FPS. However, in Tomb Raider, it is the same. As a result, if you do some simple math, 1280 MHz should be the absolute benchmark to hit to ensure a Titan KO.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> For those looking at the non-ref's with full voltage control as a mere pipe-dream, I present to you........---> tada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP confirmed it worked, and even wrote an awesome tool to make the process simpler. The 770 Lightning has a fully unlocked voltage! Well, using the same methods as the 680 Lightning. But still...it gives hope to the 780 Lightning if it's using the same chip. Imagine GK110 with full software overvoltage support


Nice... yeah, considering how close they are already, drool indeed. I got my 780 ACX SC for $617, but if I can sell it for no/low loss in a couple of months and go for a lightning if that comes out unlockable... I may do so.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice... yeah, considering how close they are already, drool indeed. I got my 780 ACX SC for $617, but if I can sell it for no/low loss in a couple of months and go for a lightning if that comes out unlockable... I may do so.


For what? For 4 fps?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> For what? For 4 fps?


Hm, no? If these are unlocked voltage we may see some crazy clocks, for paying nothing more after the profit I'd make ebaying( I'd have no loss for the switch due to the price I paid) and get to maybe 1350-1400mhz, it would be a nice enough little 15% boost for zero dollars







. If I could go from 90fps avg to 102fps avg for example, on my 1440p 110hz (does 120 but I run it at that) setup.... for free.... why not?


----------



## wholeeo

Unless you got them dirt cheap I highly doubt you'd make a profit on feebay.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

I'll definitely be selling my 780 when the lightning hits the shelves (assuming the rumors are true about the headroom). Definitely worth it IMo


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Unless you got them dirt cheap I highly doubt you'd make a profit on feebay.


He said he got it for $617....I believe he used the newegg business coupon for $50 off or something...so that right there is a nice discount.

I dunno about profit on ebay though. Maybe barely breaking even....Do people actually pay more than MSRP on ebay still? I know it was huge when the GTX 680 came out...but thats cuz nobody had them on the selves (Amazon, Newegg)....but now pretty much every deal has them without any huge shortage.


----------



## steven88

Also my opinion of GTX 780 Lightning/Classified....yes they are totally sweet if they allow 1.3V software. That should allow 1300+ core easily....however for early adopters, I dunno if its really worth it to trade up to the Classified/Lightning if you already got a vanilla or ACX 780. I mean I dunno if it will actually scale linearly in games....and lets not forget the price difference and labor involved in "trading" up to the newer 780's.

I'm personally taking delivery on two ACX's this Tuesday...I'm planning to hold onto it until the aftermarket Maxwell offerings show up....we all know aftermarket cards always come a few months late to the game....thats actually kind of the reason why I went ahead and bought two ACXs, even though they use stock PCB's...I really couldn't wait till the 780 Lightning/Classified gets released, since I REALLY needed a GPU...currently running on IGPU


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> He said he got it for $617....I believe he used the newegg business coupon for $50 off or something...so that right there is a nice discount.
> 
> I dunno about profit on ebay though. Maybe barely breaking even....Do people actually pay more than MSRP on ebay still? I know it was huge when the GTX 680 came out...but thats cuz nobody had them on the selves (Amazon, Newegg)....but now pretty much every deal has them without any huge shortage.


Yep, they do in some cases... the 780 SC ACX is still hard to find and is going for $750-800+ on ebay right now. If I waited it would go down of course, but I have some wiggle room since I paid below MSRP by a nice amount. Truth is I'll probably end up leaving my system alone as it is pretty well set now, but... temptation may get the better of me on a Lightning. I'll probably be staying put until Maxwell's aftermarket cards







.


----------



## wermad

Evga SC available at TD:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181477&CatId=7387

Edit: my order still shows back-ordered. I'm hoping tomorrow it gets shipped or at least the status changed seeing they're back in stock.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> That tingle can fizz out if it is not unlocked or not properly binned...


I bet you they won't be binned, and if they do it won't be for that long either.


----------



## 209ham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I refuse to pay 1k EACH for a graphics cards when I have to have two. Evga will release 6gb 780s for prob $100 more down the road. I got time to wait anyways, in the middle of selling a house and buying a new house.


100% Will not happen. I can promise you that. That would cut away TITAN sales.

More VRAM? Get a TITAN or older series card.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> 100% Will not happen. I can promise you that. That would cut away TITAN sales.
> 
> More VRAM? Get a TITAN or older series card.


or wait on amd?


----------



## xrrider

Hi. So taking the +13 step in to account, my card will hit a max of 1189mhz in game at an offset of +157 to +169 (+169 where i'm running game stable at at the moment). If i achieve the same max overclock at both these settings am i better of staying at +169 or dropping back to +157?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Hi. So taking the +13 step in to account, my card will hit a max of 1189mhz in game at an offset of +157 to +169 (+169 where i'm running game stable at at the moment). If i achieve the same max overclock at both these settings am i better of staying at +169 or dropping back to +157?


Are you sure it's +157? Because its suppose to be +156 and +169, not +157

I'm thinking because you have it at +157, the card is boosting to the next "step" and theres no difference between +157 and +169. Go ahead and apply +156, and the clock speed should drop to the lower speed

As for which one you should run? Well I would do +156 just because it guarantees even more stability....I know you said +169 is game stable....but always being a little cautious is cool too


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Are you sure it's +157? Because its suppose to be +156 and +169, not +157
> 
> I'm thinking because you have it at +157, the card is boosting to the next "step" and theres no difference between +157 and +169. Go ahead and apply +156, and the clock speed should drop to the lower speed
> 
> As for which one you should run? Well I would do +156 just because it guarantees even more stability....I know you said +169 is game stable....but always being a little cautious is cool too


When i set it to +156 the card boosts to a max of 1176. +156 must be the highest offset to achieve a boost of 1176. If i notch it up to +157, i achieve a boost of 1189.

I'm with you on this one. +157 is probably the most stable offset in the 1189 boost range.

My next target is 1202 which should be between +170 and +182.


----------



## Killa Cam

ready to order my second evga reference and its all oos







. i know the reference is all the same, but i like my cards exactly identical. is that wrong?


----------



## 209ham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ready to order my second evga reference and its all oos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i know the reference is all the same, but i like my cards exactly identical. is that wrong?


Nope, I'm the same way. Plus EVGA has the best customer service


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> Nope, I'm the same way. Plus EVGA has the best customer service


i won't argue there, been a loyal customer of theirs for years. i need a backplate for my cards, and unfortunately, evga is the only vendor that does it. maybe its the perks for being nvidia most preferred seller. it just wouldn't feel right if i got an msi reference, and slapped a evga backplate. as far as non-reference cards goes, i will be going to msi from now on.


----------



## MunneY

I'm able to do +190 and +425 for benching on mine.... I can do more on the core, but I cannot touch the Vram. I'll be interested to get my 2nd card and see how it goes... then I'll probably try overvolting just to see.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> With your OC which is the same as mine pretty much what kind of temps do you see in valley? Mine hits a max of 56c with fans at 100% which does not bother me at all. Still as quiet as my old 6970's at 50% fan speed. Right now my card is idle at 26-27c with fans at 100%. It will still stay below 30c at 66% speed. Right now I am not seeing a need to mod the bios as it may give me a few more fps in valley but the card at stock clocks has no issue crushing BF3 at max settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still like to get a couple of classifieds or Lightening's when the hit. Although I may just get another ACX SC and wait for Maxwell. That should be another big jump in performance.
> 
> Lets see what AMD brings to the table by the end of the year. They have to be working on something good to come back and NV now.


Mine is right around the same, low-to-mid 50C's with the fan speed at 100%. In SLI, Crysis 3 seems to get the temperature up the most. Been playing a while completely maxed, with x8 MSAA, and enjoying 55fps min's, but temps climb into the upper 70C's, especially if I don't have my AC running.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Again from what I keep saying in this thread before, you need a 780 that clocks to 1280 MHz to match a 1150 MHz Titan. That is the benchmark.


That's what I mean. More will be able to do that with more voltage. Many are close as it is on 1.212v. So 1.26v would be pretty interesting indeed.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Are you increasing the voltage even at stock clocks? If I do that it boosts to 1110. I just tried it but then my displayport monitor went fuzzy and then went black and so did my other monitor but they both came back after restart. Not sure why that happened.
> 
> Another weird thing just happened. I went to redo my gpu OC and started at +39 when I was already at +83 before and it was fine. Valley bench was stopped and a warning came up saying EVGA precision has stopped working and my screens went black and then flashed back to desktop and then to black again. then after 30 sec or so Valley came back up and was still running but FPS was below 10 and the warning for Precision came back and I was able to shut it down and then my desktop came back total again. Is this an issue with Precision or the card itself now?


not touching the voltages at all, stock out of the box at 1097 boost. As for the issues, reboot if you crashed in any benchmarks before tweaking again, if you have then I do not know why you are having those issues. Try a cold boot as well, if u didn't already.


----------



## Migelo

Hi!

Just got my GTX 780, I'll be posting my proof soon.

But first, when I go to the evga's precision X site, it asks me about my vendor for the card. Mine is from Palit and there's no Palit to choose, what should I pick, does it matter anyway, since it's all reference design?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Just got my GTX 780, I'll be posting my proof soon.
> 
> But first, when I go to the evga's precision X site, it asks me about my vendor for the card. Mine is from Palit and there's no Palit to choose, what should I pick, does it matter anyway, since it's all reference design?


You can pick anything


----------



## Migelo

Thanks!

Here's my validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9sq7s/

And some pictures.


4 generations difference in this picutre, massive performance improvements, same size. One must loooove Moore's law!

I remember somebody saying I might not get this nvidia logo next to the PCIe slot, so I was very relieved when I've seen it's there! lol


----------



## skyn3t

Migelo fill the owners form in the front page link or beliw my sig and you good to go. I can see how ecxite you are .


----------



## MerkageTurk

wow i can overclock the core clock 100% stable in games and benchmarks to 1254 or higher if i dont overclock clock my memory to 3500; however when memory is 3450 it is 100% stable with core at 1254


----------



## marsha11

Is a factory overclocked card like the superclocked EVGA capable of a overall higher manual overclock than a reference card. Or do both hit about the same level.


----------



## Xyrrath

Any1 else encountered this problem?

My videocard somtimes locks itself on 573 gpu mhz and a low memory clock aswell. It does this on stock and TI bios.

I have to restart my pc to fix it this started happening yesterday.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Is a factory overclocked card like the superclocked EVGA capable of a overall higher manual overclock than a reference card. Or do both hit about the same level.


Luck of the draw.

All OCed cards from the respected board partner you're buying from, only guarantees you that the card out of box will hit that said clock speed.


----------



## DrizNasty

Consider me a member when some store gets the hydro's in stock, kind of annoying me for over a week now...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrizNasty*
> 
> Consider me a member when some store gets the hydro's in stock, kind of annoying me for over a week now...


Quote:


> Rules: You must have GPU-Z Validation or your form will be auto deleted.
> Google Spreadsheet.
> Form: GTX 780 Owners
> GTX 780 Owners List Info.


First two are on schedule to arrive tomorrow and 3rd still backordered. Hoping it ships today







Water block is coming in earlier too, tomorrow







.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> wow i can overclock the core clock 100% stable in games and benchmarks to 1254 or higher if i dont overclock clock my memory to 3500; however when memory is 3450 it is 100% stable with core at 1254


That's interesting, What games are you stable in and for how long have you played them?


----------



## h2spartan

I have 1228/1652 stable in game. I'm happy with that I guess...

but I've only tested this in Metro LL for about an hour


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have 1228/1652 stable in game. I'm happy with that I guess...
> 
> but I've only tested this in Metro LL for about an hour


Try Far Cry 3, that seems to be the best test for stability and for more than half an hour.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have 1228/1652 stable in game. I'm happy with that I guess...
> 
> but I've only tested this in Metro LL for about an hour


I was running last light/crysis 3 and bf3 at 1202 then came far cry 3,crashed after 15 minutes.....







.....


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I was running last light/crysis 3 and bf3 at 1202 then came far cry 3,crashed after 15 minutes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Yeah it seems to be the best stability test.


----------



## Jodiuh

Anyone else with an ACX seeing temps of 78C? I'm @

.37 volts
106% power target
1202 Mhz
65% fan (auto)

Techpowerup got 76C oced, buy it just seems warm to me.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Metro Last Light + crysis 3 was stable at memory 3250 and core 1254


----------



## Migelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Migelo fill the owners form in the front page link or beliw my sig and you good to go. I can see how ecxite you are .


Done!

Does it show so much, hehe, never would've guessed









Time for some Haswell shopping!

What about Palit's Thunder Master software, is it any good? Or should I stick with evga's precision?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Metro Last Light + crysis 3 was stable at memory 3250 and core 1254


How long did you play to come to that conclusion?


----------



## h2spartan

Yup now i tested farcry 3 with a little bump to the memory to 1228/1702 stable. I only tested for around 30 min for that one though.

I'm getting 77.9fps in Valley with my i7 3770k @ 4.1Ghz


----------



## MerkageTurk

about two hours however my voltage is 1.2


----------



## Xyrrath

GPU just crashed 5 times in bf3 on stock speeds and stock bios..... trying to download older drivers now. If this card is dying i am going on a rampage as this will be the second piece of hardware that is dead in 1/2 weeks


----------



## MerkageTurk

I believe the 320.18 is causing a lot of problems me too; i would like to revert back drivers but i am not sure which one to as it is not supported.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Anyone else with an ACX seeing temps of 78C? I'm @
> 
> .37 volts
> 106% power target
> 1202 Mhz
> 65% fan (auto)
> 
> Techpowerup got 76C oced, buy it just seems warm to me.


What is your current fan setup like? I know the 550d is more of a silence optimized case.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I believe the 320.18 is causing a lot of problems me too; i would like to revert back drivers but i am not sure which one to as it is not supported.


I wana try to download 314.22 but somehow i cant download anything from nvidia higher then 14kb/s on a 100mbit line


----------



## VettePilot

@Jodiuh

Mine stays below 56c at 100% fan and even 65% at those settings and even with my OC and 100% fans I do not see over 58c in BF3. Valley will stress it to 64c. Perhaps it is a bad thermal paste?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Done!
> 
> Does it show so much, hehe, never would've guessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for some Haswell shopping!
> 
> What about Palit's Thunder Master software, is it any good? Or should I stick with evga's precision?


You may want to review the threads in the CPu section regarding the haswell chips and how the retail versions are hotter than the pre production versions and are not OC'ing very well. I may just stick with my setup for awhile unless they come out with a revision to the 4770 to address the heat. Maybe wait for Ivy-E.


----------



## Xyrrath

Unable to install older videocard drivers it says cant find device on the older versions


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Unable to install older videocard drivers it says cant find device on the older versions


which one did you try? 320.11? The one that comes with the card on the disc or 314.XX? I know there are people using the 314 drivers but I think they had to mod the driver cfg.

I did get weird red/green artifacting in BF3 last night when I made adjustments on NV CP for higher MSAA and turned up a bunch of other settings. THey went away when I turnd it back to default though. I have seen flickering though from time to time.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Unable to install older videocard drivers it says cant find device on the older versions


That's because 320 is the first and only one to come out since the 780 release.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Unable to install older videocard drivers it says cant find device on the older versions


Because 320.18 is the first supported driver for the 780 -- It's not on any previous INF's.

If you want to substitute in for the previous -- I guess you could but, if you get an error on a previous driver, you're going down 100%...That's just how it works.


----------



## VettePilot

NV really needs to be on top of this driver issue ASAP! Too many are having issues on older cards as well.


----------



## DrizNasty

HAha, I wasn't saying add me, I was hoping someone knew where I could find one, sorry for it coming off like that


----------



## fusion10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> NV really needs to be on top of this driver issue ASAP! Too many are having issues on older cards as well.


Read my 320.18 WHQL post.
These drivers are terrible.


----------



## rv8000

Got my backplate in along with a whole bunch of tims today













Gonna repaste the card once I get my x79 parts in


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Because 320.18 is the first supported driver for the 780 -- It's not on any previous INF's.
> 
> If you want to substitute in for the previous -- I guess you could but, if you get an error on a previous driver, you're going down 100%...That's just how it works.


320.11 is.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 320.11 is.


Does that driver work better?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 320.11 is.


320.11 isn't a WHQL and there were some major changes between that and the WHQL beyond the INF...However, this brings up an interesting point...

Since 320.11 actually has the exact code in it...You could just copy/past over...If you wanted to.

Personally, I'd almost modify the INF of 314 and copy the data from 320.11 into it...But, that's just me.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Got my backplate in along with a whole bunch of tims today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna repaste the card once I get my x79 parts in


Sweet I just ordered a backplate today. I am sick of seeing a bare PCB. Bugs me with the cost of these cards that they do dont give you the BP and an SLI bridge. BOth my 6970's came with xfire bridges in them and they cost me 320 bucks. Seems like EVGA could have tossed one in and kept that useless DVI to VGA adapter. WHo the hell is using that with one of these cards anyway?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Sweet I just ordered a backplate today. I am sick of seeing a bare PCB. Bugs me with the cost of these cards that they do dont give you the BP and an SLI bridge. BOth my 6970's came with xfire bridges in them and they cost me 320 bucks. Seems like EVGA could have tossed one in and kept that useless DVI to VGA adapter. WHo the hell is using that with one of these cards anyway?


Where did you order yours? The sites that sells them say the EVGA Backplates are still sold out.


----------



## Brianmz

Welp, my courier messed up as expected, so another week and 1/2 for me to get mine instead of today, If i would have known, would have just waited and bought 2 hydrocopper classy's /sigh, guess my 580s will chug along for the next ffxiv weekend, kind of sad having everything set up, including loop, and not the gpus to play with n_n. Have held off playing a few games since I can't handle them with my 580s.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Where did you order yours? The sites that sells them say the EVGA Backplates are still sold out.


performance pcs. theyre still in stock; just ordered another one an hour ago. use 'ocn55' as a promo code to save %5.5 percent w/ priority shipping. says 3-5 business days, but i got mine in 2 and i live in alaska. total w/ shipping ran me about $22 for one


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> performance pcs. theyre still in stock; just ordered another one an hour ago. use 'ocn55' as a promo code to save %5.5 percent w/ priority shipping. says 3-5 business days, but i got mine in 2 and i live in alaska. total w/ shipping ran me about $22 for one


Cool thanks! I am still deciding if I want to finalize my idea for a GTX 780 SLI setup over keeping my Titan so stay tuned on my end.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Where did you order yours? The sites that sells them say the EVGA Backplates are still sold out.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=183&products_id=38140

They should have some left it looks like. THeir shipping is a little expensive but oh well. I just wanted to get one.


----------



## Brianmz

I payed about 3$ shipping with performance PCS for 2 backplates, plus 2$ or so taxes, but it was worth it, bought them friday and had them delivered by monday.


----------



## rv8000

I was disappointed when i saw EVGA was giving free backplates for the 770s and not the 780s, didnt make much sense to me


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I payed about 3$ shipping with performance PCS for 2 backplates, plus 2$ or so taxes, but it was worth it, bought them friday and had them delivered by monday.


They charged me 12.95 for regular US mail 2-3 day delivery.


----------



## Star Forge

Errrmerrrrgaaaahhhhhhddddddddddd...

NewEgg has SC ACX's in stock!!! GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Errrmerrrrgaaaahhhhhhddddddddddd...
> 
> NewEgg has SC ACX's in stock!!! GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


But I can't fit a third!!


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Errrmerrrrgaaaahhhhhhddddddddddd...
> 
> NewEgg has SC ACX's in stock!!! GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


but i need the base reference


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> But I can't fit a third!!


Thats what she said.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Errrmerrrrgaaaahhhhhhddddddddddd...
> 
> NewEgg has SC ACX's in stock!!! GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


I have to rsist the urge and not pay the stupid 9.25% sales tax and wait for TD to have them again. ALthough TD's site appears to be down right now so I cant tell if they got them back yet.


----------



## ipod4ever

Yes snagged a acx one from newegg, had one ordered on amazon but wasnt going to be instock for a few days.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Errrmerrrrgaaaahhhhhhddddddddddd...
> 
> NewEgg has SC ACX's in stock!!! GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> 
> 
> I have to rsist the urge and not pay the stupid 9.25% sales tax and wait for TD to have them again. ALthough TD's site appears to be down right now so I cant tell if they got them back yet.
Click to expand...

Yes, they were down a bit ago. My order hasn't changed. But, i did post they listed it again to take mostly like preorders. Its out of stock again. That's $60+ there you can save right off the bat by going w/ TD, just keep checking TD.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes, they were down a bit ago. My order hasn't changed. But, i did post they listed it again to take mostly like preorders. Its out of stock again. That's $60+ there you can save right off the bat by going w/ TD, just keep checking TD.


I still cant get their site on my pc or my phone.


----------



## steven88

I can get on the TD website now.

Newegg is my go to place for PC parts....but for GPUs, it use to be Amazon before they started charging tax in Cali....now I'm onto TD...lol

I saved $120 in taxes by going to TD instead of the egg or Amazon...


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I can get on the TD website now.
> 
> Newegg is my go to place for PC parts....but for GPUs, it use to be Amazon before they started charging tax in Cali....now I'm onto TD...lol
> 
> I saved $120 in taxes by going to TD instead of the egg or Amazon...


even though alaska is expensive, i am sure glad there is no tax. sales tax in cali is cray... do not miss that at all


----------



## VettePilot

No idea how some can get to TD's site and I still cant and I tried severa; different pc's and my phone and nothing works.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> but i need the base reference


Tons on Amazon right now.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2783-KR/dp/B00CTY84KI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1370906825&sr=1-1&keywords=2783

It is difficult to get ACX's.


----------



## .Cerberus

Man I cant find any normal SCs here in Canada










Its funny how theres a bunch of PNYs, Galaxys and Zotacs all available freely for in-store pickup but not one damn SC









I'm only leaning towards the SC since i'm guaranteed the minor overclock.


----------



## NTME9

Iv been requesting auto notification on egg and evga for 3 days now. You have to be really fast (like within 10min fast). Just got order confirmation from evga on 2 780sc-acx. WOOT!


----------



## skyn3t

and here is my test bench made from old oval table. I could not wait till my RiG get's ready to setup my loop. so I build it last night and swapped my both ACX with my Hydro's and dang it is flying now. I know it does looks $****tier but that's what Ii got now hehehe. I was going to post it on OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery, but I was like dang I'm not going to betray our 780's Owner's Club those pics and bench must be here in the first place









sky test bench









3570k lapped 4.7MHz
GTX 780 Hydro's sli
RX360 rad
Rx240 rad
Ek res
MCP350 pump
and bench it like a crazy





















and my Valley top 14 now as soon Karlitos update the thread


----------



## 66racer

skyn3t---
You dont have any cpu bottlenecks with that gpu arrangement?

....man wish I could afford to play in this thread haha


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> skyn3t---
> You dont have any cpu bottlenecks with that *gpu arrangement?*
> 
> ....man wish I could afford to play in this thread haha


at 4.7MHz It ran like a champ, I wish i could hit 6 to 8 FPS more I'm trying to get my lapped 3570k to 4.9 to 5GHz so i can break the top30 valey 780 dual.









what you mean?


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes, they were down a bit ago. My order hasn't changed. But, i did post they listed it again to take mostly like preorders. Its out of stock again. That's $60+ there you can save right off the bat by going w/ TD, just keep checking TD.


Dunno about regular SCs but I was on live chat with TD earlier this morning about a status update on my 780 acx order and they told me that they would be getting stocks by next monday. They told me the same thing via phone last week, where they were supposed to get stocks today







. Sure the acx model was showing up as available for order earlier, but I didn't notice the "ships in 7 - whatever days" text on the page.

I just cancelled my order lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georaldc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes, they were down a bit ago. My order hasn't changed. But, i did post they listed it again to take mostly like preorders. Its out of stock again. That's $60+ there you can save right off the bat by going w/ TD, just keep checking TD.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about regular SCs but I was on live chat with TD earlier this morning about a status update on my 780 acx order and they told me that they would be getting stocks by next monday. They told me the same thing via phone last week, where they were supposed to get stocks today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sure the acx model was showing up as available for order earlier, but I didn't notice the "ships in 7 - whatever days" text on the page.
> 
> I just cancelled my order lol
Click to expand...

I ordered the vanilla SC. I was told this weekend that a stock came in on Saturday but most likely it went to those who where first to get the back-orders in. the guy said to check back on Monday or tueday for an update. I don't mind waiting a bit more since i have two coming in tomorrow.

Its already 8pm there and i haven't seen an update to my order. I'll check w/ their support tomorrow for more info.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I ordered the vanilla SC. I was told this weekend that a stock came in on Saturday but most likely it went to those who where first to get the back-orders in. the guy said to check back on Monday or tueday for an update. I don't mind waiting a bit more since i have two coming in tomorrow.
> 
> Its already 8pm there and i haven't seen an update to my order. I'll check w/ their support tomorrow for more info.


you guys are so excite to put your hands on the ACX







GPU's lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I ordered the vanilla SC. I was told this weekend that a stock came in on Saturday but most likely it went to those who where first to get the back-orders in. the guy said to check back on Monday or tueday for an update. I don't mind waiting a bit more since i have two coming in tomorrow.
> 
> Its already 8pm there and i haven't seen an update to my order. I'll check w/ their support tomorrow for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are so excite to put your hands on the ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU's lol.
Click to expand...

Going with reference cooler ones since I'm going with water (have two blocks already and third one arrives tomorrow). Just getting a little anxious as some ppl/rumors are saying TD is cancelling orders. Its a pita to find an SC (non-acx) everywhere.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Going with reference cooler ones since I'm going with water (have two blocks already and third one arrives tomorrow). Just getting a little anxious as some ppl/rumors are saying TD is cancelling orders. Its a pita to find an SC (non-acx) everywhere.


I know what you fell, I was like that in the launch day when i ordered mine. A lot people started to get they cards first than me







and I was like pulling my hair off LOL and excited too. it is good to fell that way sometimes.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

@ Tri-SLI owners. Has anyone experienced one of the cards being under utilized while the other two are maxed out? It seems as though sometimes in heaven and valley, two of my cards would be up in the 98% utilization while the third one is stuck at 60%. Initially, all three cards start out at close to 100% but then one drops out. There's no visible microstutter or is there a visible drop in framerates, just the scores reflect all three cards getting capped out because of the one dropping down to 60% utilization. All of the clocks are still at max boost even if utilization drops out.

Would this be a driver issue or another issue altogether?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Tons on Amazon right now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2783-KR/dp/B00CTY84KI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1370906825&sr=1-1&keywords=2783
> 
> It is difficult to get ACX's.


eh.. i see no point as i can manually overclock the gpu myself. they aren't binned, so id rather save the $10 and invest it into backplates in which i did


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> at 4.7MHz It ran like a champ, I wish i could hit 6 to 8 FPS more I'm trying to get my lapped 3570k to 4.9 to 5GHz so i can break the top30 valey 780 dual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what you mean?*


Meant the 780 was out of my budget


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @ Tri-SLI owners. Has anyone experienced one of the cards being under utilized while the other two are maxed out? It seems as though sometimes in heaven and valley, two of my cards would be up in the 98% utilization while the third one is stuck at 60%. Initially, all three cards start out at close to 100% but then one drops out. There's no visible microstutter or is there a visible drop in framerates, just the scores reflect all three cards getting capped out because of the one dropping down to 60% utilization. All of the clocks are still at max boost even if utilization drops out.
> 
> Would this be a driver issue or another issue altogether?


All three of mine are always around 97-99%, in some games that fluctuates obviously a bit, but in all benchmarks I've had no issues.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @ Tri-SLI owners. Has anyone experienced one of the cards being under utilized while the other two are maxed out? It seems as though sometimes in heaven and valley, two of my cards would be up in the 98% utilization while the third one is stuck at 60%. Initially, all three cards start out at close to 100% but then one drops out. There's no visible microstutter or is there a visible drop in framerates, just the scores reflect all three cards getting capped out because of the one dropping down to 60% utilization. All of the clocks are still at max boost even if utilization drops out.
> 
> Would this be a driver issue or another issue altogether?


That's interesting, mine got delayed so can't test yet, but do you think it might just be drivers, or some sort of bottleneck?


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Physics score seems low for a 3570k at 4.8? I generally run around 9100-9200 at 4.5.


I get a miserable 5500 physics score with my 3570k at 4.3, with 2x780 sli. I cannot figure out why my score is so insanely low.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I get a miserable 5500 physics score with my 3570k at 4.3, with 2x780 sli. I cannot figure out why my score is so insanely low.


Fill out your rig info so we can better help. Initial guesses are cpu unstable, memory unstable, psu copping out. Have you stress tested your oc's?


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Fill out your rig info so we can better help. Initial guesses are cpu unstable, memory unstable, psu copping out. Have you stress tested your oc's?


I posted my rig. Any help is very much appreciated. It is very annoying having this low of scores and my physics framerate is around 17fps @ 4.3ghz .

I don't have an OC gem of a 3570k. I can't get it above 4.3 without dramatically increasing voltage - I can get 4.5 at 1.352v. My ram is corsair vengeance at 1600mhz 10-10-10-27 stock xmp profile.

It's been a while since I OC'ed my 3570k, but I ran prime95 overnight and it was fine. Temps stayed below 77 i think.

It shouldn't be the PSU, as I had the same scores with my last 2 psus.

Could it be my mobo? IDK


----------



## y2kcamaross

Are you running your ram in single channelmode?


----------



## georaldc

For those still looking for the evga acx model, ncix seems to still have some available at the moment.

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=84058&vpn=03G%2DP4%2D2784%2DKR&manufacture=eVGA


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Fill out your rig info so we can better help. Initial guesses are cpu unstable, memory unstable, psu copping out. Have you stress tested your oc's?
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my rig. Any help is very much appreciated. It is very annoying having this low of scores and my physics framerate is around 17fps @ 4.3ghz .
> 
> I don't have an OC gem of a 3570k. I can't get it above 4.3 without dramatically increasing voltage - I can get 4.5 at 1.352v. My ram is corsair vengeance at 1600mhz 10-10-10-27 stock xmp profile.
> 
> It's been a while since I OC'ed my 3570k, but I ran prime95 overnight and it was fine. Temps stayed below 77 i think.
> 
> It shouldn't be the PSU, as I had the same scores with my last 2 psus.
> 
> Could it be my mobo? IDK
Click to expand...

Go to your profile, at the bottom of the page, click on "create new rig", fill out the specs, and save







.

Check your cpu usage after a run or run another cpu bench to test for stability (ie IBT).


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Are you running your ram in single channelmode?


Nope, dual channel.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Go to your profile, at the bottom of the page, click on "create new rig", fill out the specs, and save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Check your cpu usage after a run or run another cpu bench to test for stability (ie IBT).


Thanks for the help!

So before I start stability testing like crazy, if my overclock is somehow unstable, which I really don't think it is, would it really be the cause of such low physics scores?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> So before I start stability testing like crazy, if my overclock is somehow unstable, which I really don't think it is, would it really be the cause of such low physics scores?


Possibly. I would gauge usage in a cpu test only. If you're running 3d11, go to advance and select only the physics test.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Anyone got their hands on Haswell yet and tested if it makes any difference in speed? I have to wait two weeks till I can order my Haswell upgrade plus 780 due to going on holiday.


Its very very fast. However coming from 2600k 4.5ghz m4e-z had to downclock my vmem from 6400 to 6300. But core remains at 1215.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> So before I start stability testing like crazy, if my overclock is somehow unstable, which I really don't think it is, would it really be the cause of such low physics scores?


Im pretty sure stock scores for a 3570k in 3dmark 11 should be in the ~7000 range, I'd run the test with stock speeds including memory.

Link to tpu showing stock performance 3dmark 11
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_3570K_and_i7_3770K_Comparison/7.html
Quote:


>


Your psu should be more than fine







(wish I had one of those).

Do you have all the required c-state settings in the bios off, if your using off-set mode for the overclock its possible one of the power settings is causing the cpu to not fully clock/recognize the load properly.


----------



## wermad

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_3570K_and_i7_3770K_Comparison/7.html


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_3570K_and_i7_3770K_Comparison/7.html


Lol, you must have posted this just while i was looking it up and editing it into my post


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Lol, you must have posted this just while i was looking it up and editing it into my post


Lol,


----------



## wermad

Here's an EVGA SC ACX for sale in the market. Tempting but I have my money tied in w/ TD right now (







):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399435/fs-t-evga-gtx-780-sc-acx-brand-new-not-used


----------



## Killa Cam

woot! just ordered my second evga stock reference 780. i swear i never thought id order from newegg since alaskans never qualify for free shipping, and they only provide 2 day shipping which was brutal. now that i got shoprunner for free for a year... im taking advantage


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> woot! just ordered my second evga stock reference 780. i swear i never thought id order from newegg since alaskans never qualify for free shipping, and they only provide 2 day shipping which was brutal. now that i got shoprunner for free for a year... im taking advantage


Congrats!
2 days shipping is brutal? Here in euroland I've waited for 6 days for my 780 to arrive.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat*
> 
> Congrats!
> 2 days shipping is brutal? Here in euroland I've waited for 6 days for my 780 to arrive.


thank you. i was talking about the cost of 2 day shipping, which is standard for outer states such as alaska and hawaii. 6 days? i hope the shipping was free, if not, i'm sorry you had to wait that long.


----------



## Killa Cam

dbl pst. gotta get a new mouse


----------



## MerkageTurk

Are you running fire strike on extreme??


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I posted my rig. Any help is very much appreciated. It is very annoying having this low of scores and my physics framerate is around 17fps @ 4.3ghz .
> 
> I don't have an OC gem of a 3570k. I can't get it above 4.3 without dramatically increasing voltage - I can get 4.5 at 1.352v. My ram is corsair vengeance at 1600mhz 10-10-10-27 stock xmp profile.
> 
> It's been a while since I OC'ed my 3570k, but I ran prime95 overnight and it was fine. Temps stayed below 77 i think.
> 
> It shouldn't be the PSU, as I had the same scores with my last 2 psus.
> 
> Could it be my mobo? IDK


Fire strike extreme?


----------



## jderbs

I'm really tempted to watercool my SLI setup now. I just feel like having $1300 dollars and not squeezing every last bit out of them is silly. I don't get above 80 degrees, but the GPU fans are quite loud at that point to keep temps down.

What would I need to look at? I have an H220 which can be expanded, but I'm wondering if that's the right way to go or if I should just build a semi-custom loop for these.

Clocks right now are at 1202/6502... slowly bumping up the memory after gaming for a few hours to test stability.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Im pretty sure stock scores for a 3570k in 3dmark 11 should be in the ~7000 range, I'd run the test with stock speeds including memory.
> 
> Link to tpu showing stock performance 3dmark 11
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_3570K_and_i7_3770K_Comparison/7.html
> Your psu should be more than fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wish I had one of those).
> 
> Do you have all the required c-state settings in the bios off, if your using off-set mode for the overclock its possible one of the power settings is causing the cpu to not fully clock/recognize the load properly.


I know. I should be getting at least 8000 with my clock speeds. I will take a look at my overclock setting in my bios tonight and see if anything is off. Also, I will run the 3570k at default setting and see if that brings it up to 7000, but I think it will only end up bringing it down further! Could it be windows 8? I think I read somewhere that physics scores are really low in windows 8.

And yes this psu is a beast, but unfortunately it has some random coil wining that sometimes happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Are you running fire strike on extreme??


Nope, regular firestrike


----------



## NRD

For anyone having trouble with the current driver (320.18) giving you artifacts in games, follow this guide to clean install the driver. I was getting these crazy ass artifacts in BF3 like this.


All good now









Edit: I also just noticed this method specifically for BF3 if you're having problems with it, posted by Maniacvvv at the evga forums. I might give this a try as I'm having a problem with Precision crashing on me once a day or so. It's always happened after I've been away from the comp for an extended period of time, so it hasn't bugged me enough yet to search for a solution as it's always good while gaming or benching.


----------



## zpaf

Just test 320.11 drivers.
Better minimums and more smooth than 320.18
This is with the card at defaults 1.162v power target at 106% and max boost at 1202.


----------



## .Cerberus

Just curious if every 780 can hit atleast 1000Mhz on the core?

If anyone has any OC duds, whats the max you guys reached?

Oh Also this was posted on eVGA forums in the how-to-install driver section:
Turn off Precision and the RTSS -before installing drivers- and ONLY use a CUSTOM Mode install with GeForce Experience and Nvidia Update UNCHECKED
And always put a check mark in "Perform a clean install"


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Just curious if every 780 can hit atleast 1000Mhz on the core?
> 
> If anyone has any OC duds, whats the max you guys reached?
> 
> Oh Also this was posted on eVGA forums in the how-to-install driver section:
> Turn off Precision and the RTSS -before installing drivers- and ONLY use a CUSTOM Mode install with GeForce Experience and Nvidia Update UNCHECKED
> And always put a check mark in "Perform a clean install"


I am fairly dissapointed in my OC... 1175/6208. I can't get it to 1200 and my memory doesn't like to be pushed. My cards are in SLI, and I think I might be able to get past 1200 if I ran them by themselves.

But yes, they can easily push 1000mhz and 1100mhz... and from what I can tell most people can get it to 1200mhz, just not me


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I am fairly dissapointed in my OC... 1175/6208. I can't get it to 1200 and my memory doesn't like to be pushed. My cards are in SLI, and I think I might be able to get past 1200 if I ran them by themselves.
> 
> But yes, they can easily push 1000mhz and 1100mhz... and from what I can tell most people can get it to 1200mhz, just not me


You're not alone. I might try 320.11 driver later and try to push it again to 1200mhz.


----------



## .Cerberus

so every GTX 780 (SC or not?) can be pushed to atleast 1100?

Is there anyone here who didnt have such luck?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> All three of mine are always around 97-99%, in some games that fluctuates obviously a bit, but in all benchmarks I've had no issues.


That's interesting. Does all three stay at 100% even after 20 mins of heaven? It seems like something is always making one or two of my cards drop to about 60% utilization while the others are at 100%. How does that even happen? Same clock speeds but different utilization. Shouldn't that induce microstutter?









I'm certainly not bottlenecked. I'm on a 3960 @ 4.8 and Quad channel @ 2133.


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> For anyone having trouble with the current driver (320.18) giving you artifacts in games, follow this guide to clean install the driver. I was getting these crazy ass artifacts in BF3 like this.
> 
> 
> All good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I also just noticed this method specifically for BF3 if you're having problems with it, posted by Maniacvvv at the evga forums. I might give this a try as I'm having a problem with Precision crashing on me once a day or so. It's always happened after I've been away from the comp for an extended period of time, so it hasn't bugged me enough yet to search for a solution as it's always good while gaming or benching.


What is this? A screenshot for ants?


----------



## skyn3t

After playing a lot with those drivers here is my input.


Spoiler: EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - OC edition v00 registration needed: Spoiler!



EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' Follow the Disclaimer above
-Version 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' (EVGA - SC ACX)
- disabled boost 2.0
- 3d voltage adjustable
- Default power target 340W


-This vBios can bring your card to highest OC core clock.
- My card can hit 1254MHz at 1.212v
-Memory suck's when OC it cannot pass +150MHz sometimes it does crash even on +100MHz I have passed 200MHz a couples of times but to stable at all.
-The core clock seem to go higher but to me the only thing that goes higher is the "Core Numbers" I mean it does look the card are running in higher Core clock but the truth is the card may be running a slow core clock but showing high Core clocks
- Sometimes you can get a good score but it does mean you are stable you may hit a very good high scorebut thi vBios need to mature a lot I mean a lot.
_____________________________________________________


Spoiler: NVIDIA GTX 780 - OC EDITION VBIOS Direct Download No registration needed: Spoiler!



NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS
Features of the "OC edition":
-Boost 2.0 disabled - the card runs at the clocks you set it to
-Voltage is adjustable up to 1.2125V
-Default power target = 350W (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software)
-Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
-Clocks are stock, card idles normally at 2d voltage
To clarify some things - as boost is disabled clocks and voltage will be fixed in 3d mode.
In all other performance profiles the card will behave just as the with the stock vbios.
The main differences to the stock vbios is that there is no throttling.



I have installed this drivers on my 780's ACX " This drivers is not meant to be GTX 780 ACX drivers. it is the GTX 780 stock cooler" fan curve other settings are different from the ACX bios Coded for stock cooling system.
- This drives gave me 1241MHz stable core clock and +600 Memory in various bench. Valley / Firestrike, haven't tested it in games yet. only bench's
- Valley bench - This drivers can start the test with higher 135 FPS to 147 FPS but before it hit t7he stage #8 the FPS start to droop drastically i mean a lot. I had finished Valley with 112 FPS "I know it does $ucks" but like I said above "vBios need to mature more"
- If you insist on this vBios it may give you a good score but you have to play a lot to get it right. (right now I'm on top 14 on dual card on top 30 valley ) I want to get 6 FPS to 8 FPS more but look's like i can hit that with my 3570k at 4.7GHz my cpu is holding me up to acquire the 8 FPS more that I want. but so far so good this is the best vBios right now and it it free to download without any hassle.
this is my 2cent's if anyone of you find this helpful just spread this info if i made any mistake in any moment above in what i wrote let me know.

PS: my GPU's never go above 39c








skyn3t


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You're not alone. I might try 320.11 driver later and try to push it again to 1200mhz.


Are not able to get past 1200mhz too? I was stuck below 1149 with whatever drivers I had on installation of the cards (i think they were the last beta drivers, whatever they were). I updated the drivers to 320.18 and am now able to hit 1175. I am definitely going to play around with everything when I get home tonight. I just can't stomach not having good OC'ers for the amount of money I spent.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Are not able to get past 1200mhz too? I was stuck below 1149 with whatever drivers I had on installation of the cards (i think they were the last beta drivers, whatever they were). I updated the drivers to 320.18 and am now able to hit 1175. I am definitely going to play around with everything when I get home tonight. I just can't stomach not having good OC'ers for the amount of money I spent.


This is why you buy from Amazon and return the crappy cards lol


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> This is why you buy from Amazon and return the crappy cards lol


Until Amazon bans you of course.


----------



## .Cerberus

hmm managed to get 2x 780 SCs ordered today


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> This is why you buy from Amazon and return the crappy cards lol


Actually, that's not that bad of an idea. I did buy from amazon, and I have returned cards in the past. I should probably test each one separately first though and figure out if only one of them is holding them back. I would be interested in the vBios, but it seems there is a problem with the memory clocks being held back.

I have a lot of work to do testing these cards and no time to do it!


----------



## .Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> For anyone having trouble with the current driver (320.18) giving you artifacts in games, follow this guide to clean install the driver. I was getting these crazy ass artifacts in BF3 like this.
> 
> 
> All good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I also just noticed this method specifically for BF3 if you're having problems with it, posted by Maniacvvv at the evga forums. I might give this a try as I'm having a problem with Precision crashing on me once a day or so. It's always happened after I've been away from the comp for an extended period of time, so it hasn't bugged me enough yet to search for a solution as it's always good while gaming or benching.


Look here: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1952813&mpage=2

Damn I think I got ninja'd to pieces


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Until Amazon bans you of course.


People only get banned from Amazon for serious abuse. I've spent a ton of money with them so they better gladly accept my 600 dollar EXCHANGE when I want it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> People only get banned from Amazon for serious abuse. I've spent a ton of money with them so they better gladly accept my 600 dollar EXCHANGE when I want it.


Eh, I'm just paranoid is all. Amazon is too good to lose. I'm curious as to how badly it has to be abused to get banned.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Are not able to get past 1200mhz too? I was stuck below 1149 with whatever drivers I had on installation of the cards (i think they were the last beta drivers, whatever they were). I updated the drivers to 320.18 and am now able to hit 1175. I am definitely going to play around with everything when I get home tonight. I just can't stomach not having good OC'ers for the amount of money I spent.


This is why you try to achieve baller status and buy multiple cards, keep the goodies and sell off the crap.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> After playing a lot with those drivers here is my input.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - OC edition v00 registration needed: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' Follow the Disclaimer above
> -Version 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' (EVGA - SC ACX)
> - disabled boost 2.0
> - 3d voltage adjustable
> - Default power target 340W
> 
> 
> -This vBios can bring your card to highest OC core clock.
> - My card can hit 1254MHz at 1.212v
> -Memory suck's when OC it cannot pass +150MHz sometimes it does crash even on +100MHz I have passed 200MHz a couples of times but to stable at all.
> -The core clock seem to go higher but to me the only thing that goes higher is the "Core Numbers" I mean it does look the card are running in higher Core clock but the truth is the card may be running a slow core clock but showing high Core clocks
> - Sometimes you can get a good score but it does mean you are stable you may hit a very good high scorebut thi vBios need to mature a lot I mean a lot.
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NVIDIA GTX 780 - OC EDITION VBIOS Direct Download No registration needed: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS
> Features of the "OC edition":
> -Boost 2.0 disabled - the card runs at the clocks you set it to
> -Voltage is adjustable up to 1.2125V
> -Default power target = 350W (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software)
> -Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> -Clocks are stock, card idles normally at 2d voltage
> To clarify some things - as boost is disabled clocks and voltage will be fixed in 3d mode.
> In all other performance profiles the card will behave just as the with the stock vbios.
> The main differences to the stock vbios is that there is no throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> I have installed this drivers on my 780's ACX " This drivers is not meant to be GTX 780 ACX drivers. it is the GTX 780 stock cooler" fan curve other settings are different from the ACX bios Coded for stock cooling system.
> - This drives gave me 1241MHz stable core clock and +600 Memory in various bench. Valley / Firestrike, haven't tested it in games yet. only bench's
> - Valley bench - This drivers can start the test with higher 135 FPS to 147 FPS but before it hit t7he stage #8 the FPS start to droop drastically i mean a lot. I had finished Valley with 112 FPS "I know it does $ucks" but like I said above "vBios need to mature more"
> - If you insist on this vBios it may give you a good score but you have to play a lot to get it right. (right now I'm on top 14 on dual card on top 30 valley ) I want to get 6 FPS to 8 FPS more but look's like i can hit that with my 3570k at 4.7GHz my cpu is holding me up to acquire the 8 FPS more that I want. but so far so good this is the best vBios right now and it it free to download without any hassle.
> this is my 2cent's if anyone of you find this helpful just spread this info if i made any mistake in any moment above in what i wrote let me know.
> 
> PS: my GPU's never go above 39c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t


I've been considering giving these vbios a go for a while now. I think my card will push a lot higher than with the stock bios. Is it worth it and is it safe and easy to do?
+ i have a gtx 580 installed as a physX card. Am i safe leaving the 580 in whilst i flash the 780?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> People only get banned from Amazon for serious abuse. I've spent a ton of money with them so they better gladly accept my 600 dollar EXCHANGE when I want it.


You pay for the product, not the premise that it OC's well or not...

It's just like binned chips -- Buy the alpha run and recycle what you don't use but, to return something because it doesn't oc...


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> People only get banned from Amazon for serious abuse. I've spent a ton of money with them so they better gladly accept my 600 dollar EXCHANGE when I want it.


Yeah, what? Why would amazon ban me for returning a card that I was not satisfied with and purchasing a new one? They end up selling the cards for only a small amount less (look at the other buying options - there are used cards for sale by amazon).


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Yeah, what? Why would amazon ban me for returning a card that I was not satisfied with and purchasing a new one? They end up selling the cards for only a small amount less (look at the other buying options - there are used cards for sale by amazon).


If the card runs at the factory clocks, but doesn't OC well, there is nothing defective with the purchase. If you go through multiple poor overclockers until you get a golden card, I'd call that abuse.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Yeah, what? Why would amazon ban me for returning a card that I was not satisfied with and purchasing a new one? They end up selling the cards for only a small amount less (look at the other buying options - there are used cards for sale by amazon).


It's unethical to begin with but, after a certain amount of time, they do catch on.

You paid for a product that exists within the 4 corners of the box...If it doesn't work, that's one thing but, just because it doesn't OC well, to return it is quite another...You didn't pay for it's ability to OC, you paid for it's ability to work.

If it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> If the card runs at the factory clocks, but doesn't OC well, there is nothing defective with the purchase. If you go through multiple poor overclockers until you get a golden card, I'd call that abuse.


Totally agree, Returning a card because it doesn't OC well is just stupid and abusive to the service Amazon is trying to provide and will ultimately be bad for us all if Amazon decide that too many people are abusing their great service.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I've been considering giving these vbios a go for a while now. I think my card will push a lot higher than with the stock bios. Is it worth it and is it safe and easy to do?
> + i have a gtx 580 installed as a physX card. Am i safe leaving the 580 in whilst i flash the 780?


as long you know which card is the 780 and 580 you be good, if you don't know what you doing just remove the 580 and flash it to be safe this way is 100% no mistake from your side.

PS: can you guys please keep this thread on topic " Amazon, Banned " is another world.


----------



## LukaTCE

Is any difference to OC Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X or OC EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX
Or stock gtx 780, does this gbt wf3x or SC acx have better components that's why they oc better ? or stock gtx 780 with h80i mod will OC same ?

What is max. voltage for EVGA SC 780 ACX ?


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> as long you know which card is the 780 and 580 you be good, if you don't know what you doing just remove the 580 and flash it to be safe this way is 100% no mistake from your side.
> 
> PS: can you guys please keep this thread on topic " Amazon, Banned " is another world.


Ok cheers dude i think ill just take out the 580 to be on the safe side.


----------



## h2spartan

Can you usually squeeze higher clocks out when you watercool the gpu? right now I'm on air but plan to wc my rig pretty soon. My card is decent so far but......I want more out of it but don't want to risk it on air!


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> If the card runs at the factory clocks, but doesn't OC well, there is nothing defective with the purchase. If you go through multiple poor overclockers until you get a golden card, I'd call that abuse.


I'd agree. I definitely wouldn't do it more than once just to take a shot.

And serious abuse is things I've read online like people basically trying out 6-8000 dollar cameras only to return them and keep doing it. Amazon at that point is LOSING money and will definitely ban you. If you spend a lot at amazon and keep 90% of the items you purchase - you have nothing to worry about. For instance I returned two 7970s (one without the UPC code), but I turned around and bought 2 780s. Amazon is not going to get upset about that.

Now if I had bought the 7970s, returned them for the 780s then returned those and bought NOTHING I could see them getting pissed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Is any difference to OC Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X or OC EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX
> Or stock gtx 780, does this gbt wf3x or SC acx have better components that's why they oc better ? or stock gtx 780 with h80i mod will OC same ?
> 
> What is max. voltage for EVGA SC 780 ACX ?


1.2v with stock bios you can hit 1215MHz







, 1.212 with vBios you able to go 1241MHz up but memory will be your issue and FPS drop.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> If the card runs at the factory clocks, but doesn't OC well, there is nothing defective with the purchase. If you go through multiple poor overclockers until you get a golden card, I'd call that abuse.


Well alright....

Are your 780 clock speeds achieved with the stock BIOS??


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> I'd agree. I definitely wouldn't do it more than once just to take a shot.
> 
> And serious abuse is things I've read online like people basically trying out 6-8000 dollar cameras only to return them and keep doing it. Amazon at that point is LOSING money and will definitely ban you. If you spend a lot at amazon and keep 90% of the items you purchase - you have nothing to worry about. For instance I returned two 7970s (one without the UPC code), but I turned around and bought 2 780s. Amazon is not going to get upset about that.
> 
> Now if I had bought the 7970s, returned them for the 780s then returned those and bought NOTHING I could see them getting pissed.


Very well said sir! I have only returned a gigabyte windforce 670 after a few days and decided I wanted to go the EVGA route with 2x 670 FTWs instead. I don't think it was a problem, and amazon was happy to do it. I think that if I returned one card, then bought another, it would not be an issue. I spend thousands of dollars with amazon each year as a prime member and they make a lot of money off of me.

Just a thought.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Are not able to get past 1200mhz too? I was stuck below 1149 with whatever drivers I had on installation of the cards (i think they were the last beta drivers, whatever they were). I updated the drivers to 320.18 and am now able to hit 1175. I am definitely going to play around with everything when I get home tonight. I just can't stomach not having good OC'ers for the amount of money I spent.


I had a stable 1189 clock in valley and in BF3 but not in crysis 3 and I downlaoded Batman AC last night and I had to downclock to 1149 to be stable in Batman AC. SO it seems very game specific as well. On my 1440p monitor I could not get anything better than 1149mhz for BF3 or Crysis 3. That is at 1.187 votls which is the max you can get on the stock bios I think. It only lets you got to +38Mv. Honestly though I did not see a big jump in FPS with the OC in any game so now I just leave it at stock and the one 780 seems to kick more than enough butt to run BF3 maxed or nearly maxed and I cranked Batman AC to the max on everything besides AA. I am using 16x CSAA not 32x CSAA and I still get over 60fps pretty consitantly. I am going to get another card though to push things a bit higher for sure in games.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> I'd agree. I definitely wouldn't do it more than once just to take a shot.
> 
> And serious abuse is things I've read online like people basically trying out 6-8000 dollar cameras only to return them and keep doing it. Amazon at that point is LOSING money and will definitely ban you. If you spend a lot at amazon and keep 90% of the items you purchase - you have nothing to worry about. For instance I returned two 7970s (one without the UPC code), but I turned around and bought 2 780s. Amazon is not going to get upset about that.
> 
> Now if I had bought the 7970s, returned them for the 780s then returned those and bought NOTHING I could see them getting pissed.


It doesn't change the fact that 1) It's unethical and 2) You actually have a working product, which works as advertised, which so happens to be, exactly what you paid for. You didn't pay for a product that would OC well, you paid for a product that works as advertised, which it does.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> After playing a lot with those drivers here is my input.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - OC edition v00 registration needed: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' Follow the Disclaimer above
> -Version 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' (EVGA - SC ACX)
> - disabled boost 2.0
> - 3d voltage adjustable
> - Default power target 340W
> 
> 
> -This vBios can bring your card to highest OC core clock.
> - My card can hit 1254MHz at 1.212v
> -Memory suck's when OC it cannot pass +150MHz sometimes it does crash even on +100MHz I have passed 200MHz a couples of times but to stable at all.
> -The core clock seem to go higher but to me the only thing that goes higher is the "Core Numbers" I mean it does look the card are running in higher Core clock but the truth is the card may be running a slow core clock but showing high Core clocks
> - Sometimes you can get a good score but it does mean you are stable you may hit a very good high scorebut thi vBios need to mature a lot I mean a lot.
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NVIDIA GTX 780 - OC EDITION VBIOS Direct Download No registration needed: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS
> Features of the "OC edition":
> -Boost 2.0 disabled - the card runs at the clocks you set it to
> -Voltage is adjustable up to 1.2125V
> -Default power target = 350W (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software)
> -Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> -Clocks are stock, card idles normally at 2d voltage
> To clarify some things - as boost is disabled clocks and voltage will be fixed in 3d mode.
> In all other performance profiles the card will behave just as the with the stock vbios.
> The main differences to the stock vbios is that there is no throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> I have installed this drivers on my 780's ACX " This drivers is not meant to be GTX 780 ACX drivers. it is the GTX 780 stock cooler" fan curve other settings are different from the ACX bios Coded for stock cooling system.
> - This drives gave me 1241MHz stable core clock and +600 Memory in various bench. Valley / Firestrike, haven't tested it in games yet. only bench's
> - Valley bench - This drivers can start the test with higher 135 FPS to 147 FPS but before it hit t7he stage #8 the FPS start to droop drastically i mean a lot. I had finished Valley with 112 FPS "I know it does $ucks" but like I said above "vBios need to mature more"
> - If you insist on this vBios it may give you a good score but you have to play a lot to get it right. (right now I'm on top 14 on dual card on top 30 valley ) I want to get 6 FPS to 8 FPS more but look's like i can hit that with my 3570k at 4.7GHz my cpu is holding me up to acquire the 8 FPS more that I want. but so far so good this is the best vBios right now and it it free to download without any hassle.
> this is my 2cent's if anyone of you find this helpful just spread this info if i made any mistake in any moment above in what i wrote let me know.
> 
> PS: my GPU's never go above 39c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t


Is the consensus that the vBios is the way to go for a custom bios? Does it help anyone who was stuck at 1.187v /w voltage limit locked rather than power target locked to get to 1.21 or was that bios independent?


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1.2v with stock bios you can hit 1215MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1.212 with vBios you able to go 1241MHz up but memory will be your issue and FPS drop.


I don't get it why higer clock won't get higer FPS like gb gtx 780 windforce 3 with 1035 MHz get 122.5 FPS while stock with 1050 MHz get 113.6 FPS


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is the consensus that the vBios is the way to go for a custom bios? Does it help anyone who was stuck at 1.187v /w voltage limit locked rather than power target locked to get to 1.21 or was that bios independent?


Def helped my bios voltage locked 780 @ 1.187 . Especially when throwing it into the mix with other cards that can do 1.20.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> I don't get it why higer clock won't get higer FPS like gb gtx 780 windforce 3 with 1035 MHz get 122.5 FPS while stock with 1050 MHz get 113.6 FPS


Could be that the stock cooler cards were throttling.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I had a stable 1189 clock in valley and in BF3 but not in crysis 3 and I downlaoded Batman AC last night and I had to downclock to 1149 to be stable in Batman AC. SO it seems very game specific as well. On my 1440p monitor I could not get anything better than 1149mhz for BF3 or Crysis 3. That is at 1.187 votls which is the max you can get on the stock bios I think. It only lets you got to +38Mv. Honestly though I did not see a big jump in FPS with the OC in any game so now I just leave it at stock and the one 780 seems to kick more than enough butt to run BF3 maxed or nearly maxed and I cranked Batman AC to the max on everything besides AA. I am using 16x CSAA not 32x CSAA and I still get over 60fps pretty consitantly. I am going to get another card though to push things a bit higher for sure in games.


You should push your voltage up to 1.200 - you should be able to be more stable then. My 1175 @ 1.200v is stable in all the most demanding games and benchmarks as well as OC Scanner.

Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but If you get another card you most likely won't be able to push it as far. I think the consensus is that cards in SLI don't OC as far as single cards, but I could be totally wrong, idk.


----------



## h2spartan

Here's a recent run in valley. I wish I had my wc setup already so I can oc my cpu alot more sigh.....soon though!


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Def helped my bios voltage locked 780 @ 1.187 . Especially when throwing it into the mix with other cards that can do 1.20.
> Could be that the stock cooler cards were throttling.


So stock +H80i will oc same as sc acx ?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> So stock +H80i will oc same as sc acx ?


Honestly don't know what an +H80i is. At the moment all 780s available are based on reference designs and are not binned which means overclock potential is a luck of the draw thing.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> You should push your voltage up to 1.200 - you should be able to be more stable then. My 1175 @ 1.200v is stable in all the most demanding games and benchmarks as well as OC Scanner.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but If you get another card you most likely won't be able to push it as far. I think the consensus is that cards in SLI don't OC as far as single cards, but I could be totally wrong, idk.


I am sure you right about that. THe thing is I am not sure which vbios I should really use the one for the stock cooler design or the ACX specific one. I think I just have the one for the ACX SC which is what my card is. Temp wise my card seems great and I do not mind the fans being at 80-100% all the time. OCCT would not run with my OC unless I lowered it to 1149 but then again I was leaving my memory offset at +550.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Honestly don't know what an +H80i is. At the moment all 780s available are based on reference designs and are not binned which means overclock potential is a luck of the draw thing.


The H80i is a single fan radiator CPU cooler. IT is pretty good. You have pics of your rig right? I love that XSPC water block with the LED lights. That is what I want to get.


----------



## .Cerberus

Debating whether to choose between the eVGA GTX 780 normal SC in SLI or the stock PNY/Galaxy/Zotacs GTX 780s in SLI. The SC ones costs 665 and the normal ones are 655-660. I'm just worried they wont clock as high but I can get them today. The SCs will probably arrive by the weekend :S

EDIT: BTW what games are you guys playing on these things







?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Debating whether to choose between the eVGA GTX 780 normal SC in SLI or the stock PNY/Galaxy/Zotacs GTX 780s in SLI. The SC ones costs 665 and the normal ones are 655-660. I'm just worried they wont clock as high but I can get them today. The SCs will probably arrive by the weekend :S
> 
> EDIT: BTW what games are you guys playing on these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


My Zotac GTX 780 reference can overclock very high, paid 649$ for it (Canadian dollars / Its like 620 US)

*I played*

-Metro Last Light
-Far Cry 3
-Far Cry Blood dragon
-Tomb Raider
-Bioshock Infinite
(I love first person shooters)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> The H80i is a single fan radiator CPU cooler. IT is pretty good. You have pics of your rig right? I love that XSPC water block with the LED lights. That is what I want to get.


Actually have to update the pics. Moved the system over from the 800D to 900D. Here's the old one,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Debating whether to choose between the eVGA GTX 780 normal SC in SLI or the stock PNY/Galaxy/Zotacs GTX 780s in SLI. The SC ones costs 665 and the normal ones are 655-660. I'm just worried they wont clock as high but I can get them today. The SCs will probably arrive by the weekend :S


From my experience from selling many cards here in the marketplace and on Ebay/Craigslist when the time comes to sell the SC cards usually get more traffic and sell quicker than their stock variants. While we are experienced and know they have the same overclocking potential, the less experienced buyers don't know that and quickly think Superclocked







> Stock. It's worth the extra $10 to me.


----------



## scutzi128

Last night I was get 120 +fps in Metro LL all maxed besides smaa which imo does not make much difference for the massive performance hit. I have a PNY card at 1200/6400


----------



## oldmanmax

I have 2 EVGA ACX's right now and I have 2 EVGA refrence cards on the way through the step up program. I was going to sell the references, but I wanted to know if anyone has a pair of the reference evga's in SLI?

If you have a pair of evga reference 780's in SLI, what kind of temps/speeds are you getting? Should i keep my 2 ACX's or keep the 2 reference cards???


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that 1) It's unethical and 2) You actually have a working product, which works as advertised, which so happens to be, exactly what you paid for. You didn't pay for a product that would OC well, you paid for a product that works as advertised, which it does.


I don't see how it's unethical. You should be 150% satisfied with a product you pay over 600 dollars for. You know amazon is worth over 125 billion dollars right? The $650 dollars means a lot more to you and I then it does to them especially if they're keeping your money anyway.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I have 2 EVGA ACX's right now and I have 2 EVGA refrence cards on the way through the step up program. I was going to sell the references, but I wanted to know if anyone has a pair of the reference evga's in SLI?
> 
> If you have a pair of evga reference 780's in SLI, what kind of temps/speeds are you getting? Should i keep my 2 ACX's or keep the 2 reference cards???


When you say reference you mean the reference cooler right? They are all reference PCBs no matter the cooler from EVGA . Both the ACX and stock blower design use the same PCB. I would keep the ACX if you are going to stay air cooled. Mine never go above 53 or so in BF3 and stay right at 56c in Valley with fans at 80-100%. I was playing Batman AC last night and the temps stayed under 50c the entire time. Some games are just not as demanding and I had the settings cranked just about to the max.


----------



## .Cerberus

hmm PNYs in Canada costs 650$ and have lifetime warranty whereas SCs costs 665$ and have 3 year warranty. Not sure how PNY handles things but I'm wondering if any 780 can hit 1100Mhz then the SC would be kinda pointless here


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is the consensus that the vBios is the way to go for a custom bios? Does it help anyone who was stuck at 1.187v /w voltage limit locked rather than power target locked to get to 1.21 or was that bios independent?


It does help go over the 1.187v with any of the vBios I mentioned In my last post. But it don't justify to have a higher voltage when the GPU won't keep up right in the end of the bench mark. It is a serious drop.145 FPS to 120 FPS on valley. and both bios has 340W unlocked so GPU won't throttling at PT but some house GPU loss the FPS drastically. I dunno why but this I I could found in those vBios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> I don't get it why higer clock won't get higer FPS like gb gtx 780 windforce 3 with 1035 MHz get 122.5 FPS while stock with 1050 MHz get 113.6 FPS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Def helped my bios voltage locked 780 @ 1.187 . Especially when throwing it into the mix with other cards that can do 1.20.
> *Could be that the stock cooler cards were throttling*.


Each vBios is CoDeD different in the Fan curve and how they keep up with the PT and Wattage. voltage still the same and I don't see why people can do 1.20v on stock bios all the 780's should do it out of the box with +38 on EVGA Precision X "Voltage Tweaks" option. as a default bios every 780 should do 1180MHz plus I think a lot people here don't see how it really works.

You may be right about "stock cooler cards were throttling", but I can't see how is throttling I know when you hit 106W on stock bios you card drops 13MHz badly. and you are still locked on 240w on stock bios.

I had sent a msg to svl7 the vBios Mod guys to see if he can get around with those following options
Quote:


> *@svl7* - Is any way you can just increase the Power target to 340W on the ACX bios? if so here is my bios 780Stock i just want to test something here. I found the ACX moded bios you made has a big issue in memory clock OC, on my cards with vbios i can only go +120MHz and stock bios i can go +600MHz, but on the stock bios my OC is limited to 1228MHz and on ACX vbios is 1254MHz.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> hmm PNYs in Canada costs 650$ and have lifetime warranty whereas SCs costs 665$ and have 3 year warranty. Not sure how PNY handles things but I'm wondering if any 780 can hit 1100Mhz then the SC would be kinda pointless here


The things I read about PNY and their card quality/RMA process made me steer wayyyyyyyy clear. I went for Zotac instead when I couldn't find an EVGA in stock.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Actually have to update the pics. Moved the system over from the 800D to 900D. Here's the old one,
> 
> 
> From my experience from selling many cards here in the marketplace and on Ebay/Craigslist when the time comes to sell the SC cards usually get more traffic and sell quicker than their stock variants. While we are experienced and know they have the same overclocking potential, the less experienced buyers don't know that and quickly think Superclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Stock. It's worth the extra $10 to me.


DO you have pics with the led's on?


----------



## LukaTCE

In EU MSI gtx 780 is 565€ and sc acx is 650€


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It does help go over the 1.187v with any of the vBios I mentioned In my last post. But it don't justify to have a higher voltage when the GPU won't keep up right in the end of the bench mark. It is a serious drop.145 FPS to 120 FPS on valley. and both bios has 340W unlocked so GPU won't throttling at PT but some house GPU loss the FPS drastically. I dunno why but this I I could found in those vBios.
> 
> Each vBios is CoDeD different in the Fan curve and how they keep up with the PT and Wattage. voltage still the same and I don't see why people can do 1.20v on stock bios all the 780's should do it out of the box with +38 on EVGA Precision X "Voltage Tweaks" option. as a default bios every 780 should do 1180MHz plus I think a lot people here don't see how it really works.
> 
> You may be right about "stock cooler cards were throttling", but I can't see how is throttling I know when you hit 106W on stock bios you card drops 13MHz badly. and you are still locked on 240w on stock bios.
> 
> I had sent a msg to svl7 the vBios Mod guys to see if he can get around with those following options


Sorry, I'm not following you in most of your post. Are you saying all 780s can do 1.20 out the box? If so that isn't the case. In regards to the throttling that was only a wild guess as to why a higher clocked card isn't matching a lower clocked one. In regards to svl7 bios I have none of the issues you've described using the non ACX version. Can't say I've tried the ACX version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> DO you have pics with the led's on?


I'll have to look. I had switched them to what were supposed to be yellow leds which turned out orange so I keep them off. If I could find a color to match my theme I'd throw them back on. Perhaps if I ever go back to a black and red board I'll buy some red leds.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> When you say reference you mean the reference cooler right? They are all reference PCBs no matter the cooler from EVGA . Both the ACX and stock blower design use the same PCB. I would keep the ACX if you are going to stay air cooled. Mine never go above 53 or so in BF3 and stay right at 56c in Valley with fans at 80-100%. I was playing Batman AC last night and the temps stayed under 50c the entire time. Some games are just not as demanding and I had the settings cranked just about to the max.


Sorry, yes I meant reference cooler. But you have a single card setup, correct? I'm really interested in what other SLI users experiences are with the ACX vs Reference blower-style cooler.

I've only ever had blower coolers for SLI, but the reviews and evga forums seemed to deem these ACX's acceptable for SLI. Currently I stay below 73 degrees while gaming, but I hit 80 degrees and start throttling after only 2.5 minutes in OC Scanner.


----------



## .Cerberus

I found this post on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1fvd5r/build_completeevga_gtx_780_acx_sli/
The user mentions he gets 89C on the top card and 76C on the bottom card in a Corsair C70 case. I'm getting 2x 780 SC reference in a 500R so I'll post my temps here soon


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> *Sorry, I'm not following you in most of your post. Are you saying all 780s can do 1.20 out the box?* If so that isn't the case. In regards to the throttling that was only a wild guess as to why a higher clocked card isn't matching a lower clocked one. In regards to svl7 bios I have none of the issues you've described using the non ACX version. Can't say I've tried the ACX version.
> I'll have to look. I had switched them to what were supposed to be yellow leds which turned out orange so I keep them off. If I could find a color to match my theme I'd throw them back on. Perhaps if I ever go back to a black and red board I'll buy some red leds.


I think so. Is only EVGA ACX that has the +38 options in the "voltage & Tweaks" options in Precision X? I may be wrong in what I wrote. but i still thinking every 780 has that option to 1.2v with +38 if available.

between both vBios "ACX and OC Version" The best is the OC version none ACX. With the OC version I was able to performance most of the OC as we can do with stock bios off course with PT to 115% and 340w unlocked memory and higher core clocks 1241MHz to 1251MHz memory +600MHz stable on Valley. "all my test was made base on Valley Benchmark" some how the OC version drops FPS It may ber my CPU. On Vally as soon the rain start to drop I was able to maintain 138.7 FPS to 141 FPS as soon the rain get heavily it drops to 130 FPS to 128 FPS than it start to pick up again and ends about 127 and up. sometimes it does drops to 115 FPS.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I found this post on reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1fvd5r/build_completeevga_gtx_780_acx_sli/
> The user mentions he gets 89C on the top card and 76C on the bottom card in a Corsair C70 case. I'm getting 2x 780 SC reference in a 500R so I'll post my temps here soon


Wow, that's hot! Maybe my ACX's are doing a better job than I think. However, I also have very good airflow in my case.

Cool, let me know what your temps are, especially with an overclock like mine. I am very interested to see what you get. Thanks!


----------



## ipod4ever

Ahh got my tracking finally!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Sorry, yes I meant reference cooler. But you have a single card setup, correct? I'm really interested in what other SLI users experiences are with the ACX vs Reference blower-style cooler.
> 
> I've only ever had blower coolers for SLI, but the reviews and evga forums seemed to deem these ACX's acceptable for SLI. Currently I stay below 73 degrees while gaming, but I hit 80 degrees and start throttling after only 2.5 minutes in OC Scanner.


Ya maybe the blower type is better for SLI. Seems that way anyway. One card would struggle for air if they are both ACX. You could do one blower and then the top card that is not obstructed can be the ACX and that should stay pretty cool but it would look weird.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think so. Is only EVGA ACX that has the +38 options in the "voltage & Tweaks" options in Precision X? I may be wrong in what I wrote. but i still thinking every 780 has that option to 1.2v with +38 if available.
> 
> between both vBios "ACX and OC Version" The best is the OC version none ACX. With the OC version I was able to performance most of the OC as we can do with stock bios off course with PT to 115% and 340w unlocked memory and higher core clocks 1241MHz to 1251MHz memory +600MHz stable on Valley. "all my test was made base on Valley Benchmark" some how the OC version drops FPS It may ber my CPU. On Vally as soon the rain start to drop I was able to maintain 138.7 FPS to 141 FPS as soon the rain get heavily it drops to 130 FPS to 128 FPS than it start to pick up again and ends about 127 and up. sometimes it does drops to 115 FPS.


My cards (Stock Cooler SC's) both have +38 option but even then one can only go up to 1.187 unless I use a modded bios. In regards to the Valley runs that's interesting. How's the FPS on stock bios in comparison during those scenes? Same percentage drop or does it stay steady?


----------



## .Cerberus

I want to test the max OC potential of both cards. I'm just wondering how to go about this. Should I:

a) Put one card in at a time and run OC scanner/FC3 for 2hrs and mess with clocks
b) Put both cards in at the same time and do OC Scanner/FC3 for 2hrs and mess with clocks


----------



## georaldc

ncix just shipped my evga 780 acx


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My cards (Stock Cooler SC's) both have +38 option but even then one can only go up to 1.187 unless I use a modded bios. In regards to the Valley runs that's interesting. How's the FPS on stock bios in comparison during those scenes? Same percentage drop or does it stay steady?


dang my both card can do 1.2v with +38 with stock bios FPS keeps steady with a bit up and down but better tha vBios. Core clock on stock bios keeps on 1228MHz but PT keeps try to drops it when hit 106% so i'm between 1213MHz and 1228MHz @ stock bios with 1.2v +38 . vBios OC edit. FSP drop. you only able to see the -13 drops on Performance Log. I'm trying to run some new test here and I will let you know more about it.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I want to test the max OC potential of both cards. I'm just wondering how to go about this. Should I:
> 
> a) Put one card in at a time and run OC scanner/FC3 for 2hrs and mess with clocks
> b) Put both cards in at the same time and do OC Scanner/FC3 for 2hrs and mess with clocks


Very good question. I would very much like to know this. I guess you should probably do both. But i think your only going to be able to run whatever you are able to OC to with both in sli. Unless the placement of the better card in #1 spot makes any difference (anyone??) - if it does then it would make sense to test each individually.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that 1) It's unethical and 2) You actually have a working product, which works as advertised, which so happens to be, exactly what you paid for. You didn't pay for a product that would OC well, you paid for a product that works as advertised, which it does.


This argument gets rolled out every GPU release.

And people wonder why prices are going up and up...


----------



## .Cerberus

I think this practice is quite unethical since nVidia does list out specifications that are guaranteed. You can argue that "hey look Im paying 650$ a piece for these things" but you are paying $650 a piece for cards that are stated to operate within those clocks and settings. If these cards didn't overclock well at all then you probably wouldn't be doing this. At the end of the day, it comes down to you and your conscience making the right choice or what you feel is the right choice. Deep down you all know its not nice to return proper working cards that dont overclock a few Mhz over spec. This is just my opinion.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I think this practice is quite unethical since nVidia does list out specifications that are guaranteed. You can argue that "hey look Im paying 650$ a piece for these things" but you are paying $650 a piece for cards that are stated to operate within those clocks and settings. If these cards didn't overclock well at all then you probably wouldn't be doing this. At the end of the day, it comes down to you and your conscience making the right choice or what you feel is the right choice. Deep down you all know its not nice to return proper working cards that dont overclock a few Mhz over spec. This is just my opinion.


+1


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> This argument gets rolled out every GPU release.
> 
> And people wonder why prices are going up and up...


Prices keep going up because people like us keep BUYING. It's simple supply and demand. How many people purchased 1k dollar titans the day they were released? How many of us here have bought 1-3 $650 video cards? Enough where they were almost all sold out everywhere upon release. THAT is what keeps prices high, not people making a return to Amazon. If titans rolled out and they hit 50% of their projected sales better believe prices would go way down. Their profit margins are probably insane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I think this practice is quite unethical since nVidia does list out specifications that are guaranteed. You can argue that "hey look Im paying 650$ a piece for these things" but you are paying $650 a piece for cards that are stated to operate within those clocks and settings. If these cards didn't overclock well at all then you probably wouldn't be doing this. At the end of the day, it comes down to you and your conscience making the right choice or what you feel is the right choice. Deep down you all know its not nice to return proper working cards that dont overclock a few Mhz over spec. This is just my opinion.


That's fine. No one is trying to change your mind. And no, I don't feel guilty for getting exactly what I want from multi billion dollar corporations. Not in the slightest.


----------



## Rezze23

Ok guys, need some serious help here because im annoyed as hell. So I received my 780 ACX about a week ago and it had a terrible coil whine to it. Every demanding game would whine it to hell, and certain parts of games(bright lights, explosions, simply moving the camera to different locations) would cause the coil whine to rev up and down. I then separated the psu (corsair HX850W) from my system to isolate noises, to ONLY find out my psu is also emitting a buzzing/whine noise. Here is where it gets good, EVGA sent me a replacement card, and I had a spare brand new corsair HX850W and im having the same damn problem with each of these replacements....Same whine from both gpu and psu.

I don't know much about hardware other than whats good for gaming, so are coil whines like these normal? Or is my luck just terrible?


----------



## oldmanmax

In the past, I have only returned a card to amazon because I wanted a different brand. It had absolutely nothing to do with overclocking abilities. Actually the gigbyte OC'd better than the evga ftws I got. I even bought an extra card after I returned the first, which I wouldn't had done if I kept the gigabyte.

Do you all find it unethical to return my ACX's and then purchase FTW's or Classies when they are released???


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezze23*
> 
> Ok guys, need some serious help here because im annoyed as hell. So I received my 780 ACX about a week ago and it had a terrible coil whine to it. Every demanding game would whine it to hell, and certain parts of games(bright lights, explosions, simply moving the camera to different locations) would cause the coil whine to rev up and down. I then separated the psu (corsair HX850W) from my system to isolate noises, to ONLY find out my psu is also emitting a buzzing/whine noise. Here is where it gets good, EVGA sent me a replacement card, and I had a spare brand new corsair HX850W and im having the same damn problem with each of these replacements....Same whine from both gpu and psu.
> 
> I don't know much about hardware other than whats good for gaming, so are coil whines like these normal? Or is my luck just terrible?


It's considered somewhat normal on high end (power munching) parts. Happened on all of my HD7xxx cards except my 7850. I also know that coil whine was a rather prevalent issue with the HX models from corsair and one reason as to why I avoided the HX series. Only solution would be some form of mechanical dampening for the capacitors/coils whining (which is probably impossible because of closed housing on them), or changing voltages (also not easy with restricted limits placed by nvidia) otherwise the electronic parts causing the whine will continue to vibrate and make noise because of the frequency they're operating at. One other thing to look into; do you have sockets with a ground pin/is where you're living properly grounded? Take your rig to a friends house and try there, or take your card out and try it in a friends rig if possible.

**It is also possible for whine to be reduced over a period of time through usage, several users could account for this and you can find it in several threads using the search tool. This is not guaranteed however.


----------



## CattleCorn

Hey guys, thought you might wanna sub to my build log in my signature.

Three 780's on the bench....



Needless to say, they will be going swimming.











Let me know what you think.


----------



## wermad

Well, looks like a member from the Titan club didn't take kindly to many Titan owners leaving for 780, in particular myself (personal attack-post was obviously directed towards me). Never had this happen but I guess this guy is sore (you know where) due to many ppl leaving titan. Not sure what his problem is (jelli, ???). Oh well, wish Titan owners all the best, except that member. Anyways....

Contacted TD support and they said nothing until next week, lame







. Contacted them again about the refund process (that ACX in the market is tempting but by the time my money is refunded, it'll probably have sold already), 2-3 business days to release to Paypal







. Though this guy said another shipment is coming in this Saturday.

This should keep me busy for now


----------



## wholeeo

@wermad,

Yeah, I seen that ridiculous post dude made about us who went from Titans to 780s. Some times I just have to count to 10 before posting. Wanted to go ham and dig him a new one but decided to keep my composure.


----------



## VettePilot

Dang Wermad you are spending some serious coin. I need to decide on what I want to do with my new rig and what to buy. I guess I am not going Haswell now so I am a little unsure on what to do and if I should just get a 3770k and a mobo with at least 4 slots to have some space between cards for a loop. I was thinking of the Gigabyte Sniper 3. I really want the new Sniper 5 as that board is pretty nice with the built in water cooling barbs.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> @wermad,
> 
> Yeah, I seen that ridiculous post dude made about us who went from Titans to 780s. Some times I just have to count to 10 before posting. Wanted to go ham and dig him a new one but decided to keep my composure.


I don't know what that member's problem was. No one was gloating about 780 and a lot of us tried to keep the thread on-topic. Even if some of us, like myself, were leaving Titan. I think its still a pretty awesome card w/ 6gb of vram, but I can't afford a 3rd. I guess people like to get off by slamming others.

Did a quick run of 3d11 x-test and temps are very inline with Titan. This one did boost to 1071









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Dang Wermad you are spending some serious coin. I need to decide on what I want to do with my new rig and what to buy. I guess I am not going Haswell now so I am a little unsure on what to do and if I should just get a 3770k and a mobo with at least 4 slots to have some space between cards for a loop. I was thinking of the Gigabyte Sniper 3. I really want the new Sniper 5 as that board is pretty nice with the built in water cooling barbs.


Haswell is a waste unfortunately. Keep your 2600k and really push up to ~4.7-5.0. If you wanted to upgrade, a 3770k would be more ideal and cheaper. Sniper3 is a good board, not the best oc'ing but its featured packed. Look for a used Z68 board that can do 3-way. They're cheaper if money is tight and should be a tad bit slower then PLX.


----------



## Captivate

Is there a way to "choose" which card to use in SLI? I haven't quite decided on how to set up my watercooling yet, and the top 2 cards in my three way set up get really hot (upto 80C with 100% fan). The bottom card on the other hand (780 ACX) is chilling at 55-60C. The PC sits below my desk, and gaming for a few hours, it gets unbelievably hot below there. Being in Texas doesn't help either, it's like 35C outside and ~30C below my desk (air leaving my case is around 36C). This is troublesome. Need to bite the bullet fast and order some parts...


----------



## furyn9

Well finally I pull the trigger 2 evga SC reference cooler , tomorrow will be at my front door ( amazon prime 1 day shipping ) yes yes yes yes


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I don't know what that member's problem was. No one was gloating about 780 and a lot of us tried to keep the thread on-topic. Even if some of us, like myself, were leaving Titan. I think its still a pretty awesome card w/ 6gb of vram, but I can't afford a 3rd. I guess people like to get off by slamming others.
> 
> Did a quick run of 3d11 x-test and temps are very inline with Titan. This one did boost to 1071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell is a waste unfortunately. Keep your 2600k and really push up to ~4.7-5.0. If you wanted to upgrade, a 3770k would be more ideal and cheaper. Sniper3 is a good board, not the best oc'ing but its featured packed. Look for a used Z68 board that can do 3-way. They're cheaper if money is tight and should be a tad bit slower then PLX.


Money is not the issue. I just want to get the right stuff really with a good loop for the CPU and GPU. I have been looking at the G1 Sniper 5 thread and the results some are getting with the 4770 are pretty good but I do want to allow this 780 to fully shine. I need to find a good guide for OC'ing the 2600k then and getting the right board if I stick with it until Ivy-e comes. I fear Broadwell or whatever it will be named since recent leaked roadmaps has it gone from the list and looks to be a haswell refresh in 2014 only will be much the same in terms of performance jumps and heat. I would like to run both cards at x16.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Is there a way to "choose" which card to use in SLI? I haven't quite decided on how to set up my watercooling yet, and the top 2 cards in my three way set up get really hot (upto 80C with 100% fan). The bottom card on the other hand (780 ACX) is chilling at 55-60C. The PC sits below my desk, and gaming for a few hours, it gets unbelievably hot below there. Being in Texas doesn't help either, it's like 35C outside and ~30C below my desk (air leaving my case is around 36C). This is troublesome. Need to bite the bullet fast and order some parts...


You can assigned one as the physx one??? Sandwich will be hard. You need a mb with an extra slot in between if you're going to run triple air. I know the X79 Classy (not my first choice) has this spacing.



edit" Big Bang 2 x79 has the spacing too:



Other then that, might want to consider water


----------



## Masked

Out of sheer curiosity -- What would you gentleman, consider the best Physx stand alone card for physx, atm?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity -- What would you gentleman, consider the best Physx stand alone card for physx, atm?


Someone did a test and said that a GT 640 will get the job done without bottlenecking.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Someone did a test and said that a GT 640 will get the job done without bottlenecking.


Good to know, 2gb or 4gb?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> @wermad,
> 
> Yeah, I seen that ridiculous post dude made about us who went from Titans to 780s. Some times I just have to count to 10 before posting. Wanted to go ham and dig him a new one but decided to keep my composure.


lolwut. would've love to see dat digging


----------



## Brianmz

Hey guys, I'm curious about those with Hydros, been looking at my box and I get the feeling it feels incomplete without adding the Gpus to the loop, and probably will be quieter, do you use links or special bridge to connect them?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm curious about those with Hydros, been looking at my box and I get the feeling it feels incomplete without adding the Gpus to the loop, and probably will be quieter, do you use links or special bridge to connect them?


Any water block can be connected with "sli links". Get the ones that are adjustable and the right length for your spacing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, looks like a member from the Titan club didn't take kindly to many Titan owners leaving for 780, in particular myself (personal attack-post was obviously directed towards me). Never had this happen but I guess this guy is sore (you know where) due to many ppl leaving titan. Not sure what his problem is (jelli, ???). Oh well, wish Titan owners all the best, except that member. Anyways....
> 
> Contacted TD support and they said nothing until next week, lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Contacted them again about the refund process (that ACX in the market is tempting but by the time my money is refunded, it'll probably have sold already), 2-3 business days to release to Paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though this guy said another shipment is coming in this Saturday.
> 
> This should keep me busy for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey LOL you should send it to me not keep it with ya. dang you do have a lot to do







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> @wermad,
> 
> Yeah, I seen that ridiculous post dude made about us who went from Titans to 780s. Some times I just have to count to 10 before posting. Wanted to go ham and dig him a new one but decided to keep my composure.


You did good in keep yourself composure. not many does that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I don't know what that member's problem was. No one was gloating about 780 and a lot of us tried to keep the thread on-topic. Even if some of us, like myself, were leaving Titan. I think its still a pretty awesome card w/ 6gb of vram, but I can't afford a 3rd. I guess people like to get off by slamming others. Did a quick run of 3d11 x-test and temps are very inline with Titan. This one did boost to 1071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haswell is a waste unfortunately*. Keep your 2600k and really push up to ~4.7-5.0. If you wanted to upgrade, a 3770k would be more ideal and cheaper. Sniper3 is a good board, not the best oc'ing but its featured packed. Look for a used Z68 board that can do 3-way. They're cheaper if money is tight and should be a tad bit slower then PLX.


That's why my spare money for PC it toward water cooling parts







I may sell my 3570k lapped and get me a 3770k too.
( did i told ya how I was forced to lapped my 3570k? )


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm curious about those with Hydros, been looking at my box and I get the feeling it feels incomplete without adding the Gpus to the loop, and probably will be quieter, do you use links or special bridge to connect them?


I just got two Bitspower BP-MBWP-C44 for my Hydro's. it will looks a solid peace if you know the right length


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity -- What would you gentleman, consider the best Physx stand alone card for physx, atm?


This is a test with my old 8800GT.



without I have 36 fps average.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Money is not the issue. I just want to get the right stuff really with a good loop for the CPU and GPU. I have been looking at the G1 Sniper 5 thread and the results some are getting with the 4770 are pretty good but I do want to allow this 780 to fully shine. I need to find a good guide for OC'ing the 2600k then and getting the right board if I stick with it until Ivy-e comes. I fear Broadwell or whatever it will be named since recent leaked roadmaps has it gone from the list and looks to be a haswell refresh in 2014 only will be much the same in terms of performance jumps and heat. I would like to run both cards at x16.


From the news, its not looking too well for Haswell (excuse the rhyme







). Unless intel plans to release a new stepping soon, it really doesn't offer you any advantage over IV. You can get a new 3770k from MC for $230. Or just find a used one. Honestly, I would try to squeeze as much as possible from SB first. They're still selling strong. with a good mb, you can probably hit 4.8-5.0 easily. If your chip really can't push much more, go w/ a 3570k/3770k. Not worth the extra cost in going with a new Haswell platform.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> From the news, its not looking too well for Haswell (excuse the rhyme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Unless intel plans to release a new stepping soon, it really doesn't offer you any advantage over IV. You can get a new 3770k from MC for $230. Or just find a used one. Honestly, I would try to squeeze as much as possible from SB first. They're still selling strong. with a good mb, you can probably hit 4.8-5.0 easily. If your chip really can't push much more, go w/ a 3570k/3770k. Not worth the extra cost in going with a new Haswell platform.


I don't remember if there is still any SB boards out that will do PCI 3.0. I think there was one and also a few that did x16/x16. Cant remember which ones though. It is tempting to go 3770 since my local Frys will price match MC price for the 3770. So many motherboards to choose from though. It is hard to know which is the best all around one for good OC and good features for gaming. I do want to setup a nice loop for CPU/GPU. I can run 2 560mm rads with no issue in the Caselabs STH10 so one for the CPU and one for the GPU.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just got two Bitspower BP-MBWP-C44 for my Hydro's. it will looks a solid peace if you know the right length


Yeah those look pretty nice and goes with my other fittings which are also bitspower, I'll get to measure the length from pcie 1 and pcie 4 on the RIVE to check.

Thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I don't remember if there is still any SB boards out that will do PCI 3.0. I think there was one and also a few that did x16/x16. Cant remember which ones though. It is tempting to go 3770 since my local Frys will price match MC price for the 3770. So many motherboards to choose from though. It is hard to know which is the best all around one for good OC and good features for gaming. I do want to setup a nice loop for CPU/GPU. I can run 2 560mm rads with no issue in the Caselabs STH10 so one for the CPU and one for the GPU.


PCIE 3.0 VS 2.0 has pretty much little to no difference with today's gpu. Its been discussed a bit and everyone seems to refer to the tpu article pointing this out.

There are a few z68 mb that do run 3.0 and z77 run it. You'll need an IV cpu though (on z68 and z77) to enable 3.0.

Fry's actually does *not* price match Micro Center cpu if the prices is "in store only". If you can order it from MC website, they'll price match. I went a few months ago to price match a 3820, after talking to a manager, he confirmed this. Lame









There are members that will order it for you and shipping should be a few bucks more (plus your sales tax of course).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah those look pretty nice and goes with my other fittings which are also bitspower, I'll get to measure the length from pcie 1 and pcie 4 on the RIVE to check.
> 
> Thanks


Be careful with D-plugs. Its an almost fixed length. Mine (the 1" version) were just 2mm shy, I could have spread them that 2mm but I didn't want to risk my 780s and just sold them. I'm using an ek bridge.

If you're in the US, I have some koolance sli links for sale







.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Be careful with D-plugs. Its an almost fixed length. Mine (the 1" version) were just 2mm shy, I could have spread them that 2mm but I didn't want to risk my 780s and just sold them. I'm using an ek bridge.
> 
> If you're in the US, I have some koolance sli links for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, nice which links are those? I could buy them if they get the job done, looking at the hydroblocks since i already bought the backplates., but the xpsc ones due look nice too >.<.

And not in the US atm, have been using my courier for this build. Got everything set up minus my gpus which they for some odd reason sent them via maritime shipping instead of express air, so here I am just seeing everyone post results while I wait 1 more week for mine.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Oh, nice which links are those? I could buy them if they get the job done, looking at the hydroblocks since i already bought the backplates., but the xpsc ones due look nice too >.<.
> 
> And not in the US atm, have been using my courier for this build. Got everything set up minus my gpus which they for some odd reason sent them via maritime shipping instead of express air, so here I am just seeing everyone post results while I wait 1 more week for mine.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_203_472&products_id=30754

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396757/2x-frozenq-fusion-bay-reservoirs-extras-cm-r4-green-led-fans-koolance-sli-links

Perfect for two or three slots between the blocks. Hit me up if you need them


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Be careful with D-plugs. Its an almost fixed length. Mine (the 1" version) were just 2mm shy, I could have spread them that 2mm but I didn't want to risk my 780s and just sold them. I'm using an ek bridge.
> If you're in the US, I have some koolance sli links for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


well this is how I got my right measurement's. once you have both card's in place and have the sli bridge you are able to get the right measure from it







. I love the clean look from the D-plugs and adjustable sli links.


----------



## wermad

D-plugs looked awesome on my quad 580 3gbs:



Going with this:


----------



## .Cerberus

Hey guys,

I have my two GTX 780 Superclocked cards being express shipped to me and will receive them by tomorrow or dayafter







. I want to thank you all for putting up with my questions and providing the valuable feedback that I needed.

Shoutouts to skynet, karlitos, weremad and the other nice people who helped me make my decision.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have my two GTX 780 Superclocked cards being express shipped to me and will receive them by tomorrow or dayafter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to thank you all for putting up with my questions and providing the valuable feedback that I needed.
> 
> Shoutouts to skynet, karlitos, weremad and the other nice people who helped me make my decision.










post pics when you get them .


----------



## .Cerberus

for sure


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Going with this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i wish u the best, man. terrible what happened to the dude with the 900d acrylic tubing build. glad i saved my csq bridge as i will be using the new ek titan/780 csq se full coverage waterblock w/ 3mm led holes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> i wish u the best, man. terrible what happened to the dude with the 900d acrylic tubing build. glad i saved my csq bridge as i will be using the new ek titan/780 csq se full coverage waterblock w/ 3mm led holes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I compared the bridge to the block's connector and they're they same thickness w/ the same recess depth. You are to use the block's connector screws so I"m hoping all goes well







. Not sure how James cracked his unless he over tightened it. Thinking the screws were cracking under the weight of the blocks, though my case is horizon so I don't have to worry about that









edit: Some simple testing: first card boosted to 1071 with an Asic of 68. Second card only boost to 1045 with an Asic of 65.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just got two Bitspower BP-MBWP-C44 for my Hydro's. it will looks a solid peace if you know the right length


When I had sli 480s, one of those SLI fittings started leaking, just a headsup. Actually, that might have been Koolance, not sure. I think I'm going to go with an EK SLI bridge this time. Yay/nay?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> PCIE 3.0 VS 2.0 has pretty much little to no difference with today's gpu. Its been discussed a bit and everyone seems to refer to the tpu article pointing this out.
> 
> There are a few z68 mb that do run 3.0 and z77 run it. You'll need an IV cpu though (on z68 and z77) to enable 3.0.
> 
> Fry's actually does *not* price match Micro Center cpu if the prices is "in store only". If you can order it from MC website, they'll price match. I went a few months ago to price match a 3820, after talking to a manager, he confirmed this. Lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are members that will order it for you and shipping should be a few bucks more (plus your sales tax of course).


Actually I was in there a few weeks ago and the guy did price match but I didn't buy it cause I thought Haswell would be the way to go.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Actually I was in there a few weeks ago and the guy did price match but I didn't buy it cause I thought Haswell would be the way to go.


Nice, I'll have to mention this to the manager next time I got in there


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> When I had sli 480s, one of those SLI fittings started leaking, just a headsup. Actually, that might have been Koolance, not sure. I think I'm going to go with an EK SLI bridge this time. Yay/nay?


That's no good. like you said it may be the koolance or coolant







, but anyways i never trusted the coolant's in the market I always used Distilled water because it's is cheap and you can find it in local store and it does the same







. Also i do have some Build's that uses the same D-plug and still strong so no leak's at all. thanks for the head's up.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice, I'll have to mention this to the manager next time I got in there


Honestly I think it depends on how dumb the sales person is that is helping you. I think the one near me has plenty of totally uninformed people working there or they just do not care. Either reason is fine with me


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> When I had sli 480s, one of those SLI fittings started leaking, just a headsup. Actually, that might have been Koolance, not sure. I think I'm going to go with an EK SLI bridge this time. Yay/nay?


It looks like a member cracked his top piece when screwing in the bridge. I have mine already, though, since I'm missing the third card and I don't have a blank, I can't use it right now







. But, i might just rig the blocks together outside (no gpu) and test it that way.

I've used their older and complex bridge system so I'm no stranger to them. i hope everything goes well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Honestly I think it depends on how dumb the sales person is that is helping you. I think the one near me has plenty of totally uninformed people working there or they just do not care. Either reason is fine with me


Lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Oh, nice which links are those? I could buy them if they get the job done, looking at the hydroblocks since i already bought the backplates., but the xpsc ones due look nice too >.<.
> 
> And not in the US atm, have been using my courier for this build. Got everything set up minus my gpus which they for some odd reason sent them via maritime shipping instead of express air, so here I am just seeing everyone post results while I wait 1 more week for mine.


BP crystal links work great for me not only just for GPU's but other connections as well...


----------



## jderbs

what size rad are you guys using for the SLI setups?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have a 240 and 560 for my Titans, 3960X and RIVE...


----------



## wermad

Monsta 480mm hanging off the rear of my HAF-XB


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> what size rad are you guys using for the SLI setups?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have a 240 and 560 for my Titans, 3960X and RIVE...


I was thinking in get this big boy 560mm w00t it is huge. But i decide to get another rx240 to my loop.
pump/res>>rx360>>cpu>>rx240>>GPU>>GPU>>rx240 this loop will up up soon. right now I'm on 360 and 240 on my test bench.


----------



## wholeeo

Talking about rads I need me a 120.4. Well not need, more like want.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> D-plugs looked awesome on my quad 580 3gbs:
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1153549/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Going with this:


WoW dude that's pretty darn sexy









I envy a lot of you under water I finally got my 900D, and I'm itching to pick up a RIVE and a 3930k. Waiting for the darn Ivy E chip is pushing me


----------



## Brianmz

Got an EX360 for my 3930k, planning to get 2 EX240 for the gpus.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm having a hard time deciding between a XSPC RX480 or AX480.


----------



## wermad

First time i went witht external but I decided to keep my Monsta rad (would have been the same cost to get a 120 and a 240 to fit inside the case).

I should be covered for three 780s and a cpu


----------



## skyn3t

I will been getting all those tomorrow. I dunno if I keep the mail girl or my parts or both









Spoiler: sky' new parts list: Spoiler!



1 x Swiftech MCP35X2 Housing - Black (MCP35X2-H-BK)
1 x Swiftech MCP355™ 12 VDC Pump (MCP355)
1 x XSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor - Red (XSPC-LCD-TEMP-RD)
2 x Bitspower BP-MBWP-C44 G1/4" Matte Black D-Plug Set - 31.5MM (BP-MBWP-C44)
2 x Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Male to Male Rotary Adapter (BP-MBRG)
1 x Bitspower O-Ring Set - 50pcs - Black (BP-WTP-O502-BK)
1 x Bitspower X-Station Power-Extension II - Male Version - Red (BP-XSP2M-RD)
Molex Female to Female Adapters Add No Adapters
1 x Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switch Black - 22mm Red Ring (VSW-BK-RING-RD)
Vandal Switch Style Latching Switch Style (ie. ON/OFF Switch)
1 x Bitspower BP-MBWP-C61 G1/4" Matte Black IG1/4" Extender - 20mm (BP-MBWP-C61)
2 x Bitspower Premium G1/4" High Flow 1/2" Fitting - Black Matte Finish (BP-MBWP-C01)
1 x Bitspower Mini Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Black Matte Finish (BP-MBWP-C42)
1 x Bitspower G1/4 Anti-Twist Rotary Extender / Adapter - Matte Black (BP-MBDR-C)
*1 x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Bloodshed Red (PFLEXA10-758-R) w/ Free Sys Prep* I may no use it.
1 x Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC4)
2 x Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Male to Male Rotary Adapter
3 x Bitspower G1/4" Stop Fitting with O-ring - Black Matte Finish
1 x Bitspower BP-BSWP-C25 Black Matte G1/4" Fitting Spacer
1 x Bitspower BP-MBWP-C62 G1/4" Matte Black IG1/4" Extender - 25mm
1 x XSPC RX240 Extreme Performance Radiator Version 2


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time i went witht external but I decided to keep my Monsta rad (would have been the same cost to get a 120 and a 240 to fit inside the case).
> 
> I should be covered for three 780s and a cpu


damn how did you going to fit all those 780's inside Da little case LOL, are you going keep the roof off right


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> damn how did you going to fit all those 780's inside Da little case LOL, are you going keep the roof off right


I made some brackets using some hardware for furniture (yeah, ghetto mod ftw). A little bit of trimming with the dremel, and the top panel cleared









The tubes are setup that way for now until I test all three gpu(s) and then slap on their blocks. Tubing should be plumbed properly inside by then









edit: glad the XB doubles as a "test bench"


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I made some brackets using some hardware for furniture (yeah, ghetto mod ftw). A little bit of trimming with the dremel, and the top panel cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tubes are setup that way for now until I test all three gpu(s) and then slap on their blocks. Tubing should be plumbed properly inside by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: glad the XB doubles as a "test bench"


I could not resist to laugh so hard because you just remind me how I made my ghetto test bench using a old junk oval table that was in my basement for ages and using the both end of the table as the leg's


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I could not resist to laugh so hard because you just remind me how I made my ghetto test bench using a old junk oval table that was in my basement for ages and using the both end of the table as the leg's


Sweet! Ghetto mod FTW baby


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet! Ghetto mod FTW baby


hahahaha

you may not have see it at all but here we go skyn3t. test bench


----------



## VettePilot

So I started getting a lot of unstable performance tonight. My OC is no longer stable at all in game or in valley and my screen started to look out of focus and I restarted and it was fine. I figured maybe it is time to try the 320.11 drivers so I did a full removal of the 320.18 and then installed the 320.11 and only installed the driver and the PhysX drivers. went in and reset all the NV CP tweaks and ran valley again with my OC and it was fine at first then the last 4-5 scenes the FPS dropped way way down . The card was still clocked at the same OC from what it said in valley since I did not have Precision running. temps were under 60c Any ideas? SO this is 2 drivers that are not working well.

Also yesterday I did get that weird artifacting in BF3 a couple of times.

It also looks like I cant just manually set the fans to 100% and have it stay there. It wants to throttle them at times.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Max stability I got to in Valley (3 way 780 SLI, CPU @ 5.1), modded bios


----------



## xarot

Hi guys,

I've been having SLI setups since the 8800 Ultra days and I think I know most of the issues with SLI.

However, it seems that while I've had to acknowledge with older cards that SLI generally raises temps by a far margin, these 780s are a bit different. For example my factory-overvolted EVGA GTX 580s would almost always hower in 88-91 c with auto fan profile and worked fine if I didn't want to manually raise the fan to maximum. This was with 200mm + 200mm blowing into the case and enough output as well. 3-way SLI was impossible with air unless I undervolted the cards.

What I feel now that the temperature target of 80c is very low and it's too easy to hit throttling. I have also moved to a Corsair 700D case but I have two 120mm fans blowing directly into the cards from the side panel. Cooling should be on par again I think. Yesterday I had many crashes in Metro:LL in one chapter, and I always begin to suspect a hardware or cooling issue. But the fan doesn't even go over say 60 %? So if the cards were cooking, I should actually see the fan to ramp up more...I have ASUS cards so if I flash another BIOS I would lose warranty...I feel it's a bit stupid having to use EVGA Precision to fine-tune the power target and fan, it would be better if this was in my BIOS already.

I've also read that the current drivers have many problems, so should I just wait for newer drivers before getting jumpy? I don't want to flash the BIOS since I don't know if either of these cards actually has problems or if it's just the drivers. Could one option be that the cards downclock so much that the voltage also dips too much? Can the temperature raise above 80c even if the temp target is 80c with automatic fan? So it couldn't be an issue where the fan control thinks the card temp is till okay at 80c but actually it's cooking, throttling, undervolting and crashing? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## wermad

Did a try test fit of one of the older blocks with the ek terminal bridge. Everything seemed good. The screws end up pretty much where the port piece ends up. Just gotta do some gentle turns.

My suspicion is that in a traditional atx layout, it maybe putting too much weight on the plexi with those screws. I really can't (and don't want to) test this since my case has a horizontal layout. The bridge is pretty beefy and heavy so that could be lending to some additional weight. This is my theory. Will have to wait when this goes into full use in a few weeks


----------



## .Cerberus

YESSS UPS DELIVERED IT. Now i just have to get through a day of work


----------



## marsha11

My sc EVGA 780 comes tomorow. I previously hsd a 670 which used two 6 pin power adaptors. One is on a fixed lead and the other is a removable molex type. Does the 8 pin plug go on the molex connector?


----------



## skyn3t

I had a bit of time and i made this for 780 owners









EVGAGeForceGTX780Byskyn3t.zip 534k .zip file

I do like the simplicity on this skin. just photoshoped the GEFORCE GTX 780


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had a bit of time and i made this for 780 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGAGeForceGTX780Byskyn3t.zip 534k .zip file
> 
> I do like the simplicity on this skin. just photoshoped the GEFORCE GTX 780


using it already! thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> using it already! thanks


No problem


----------



## MerkageTurk

Where is the gpu temp slider???


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had a bit of time and i made this for 780 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGAGeForceGTX780Byskyn3t.zip 534k .zip file
> 
> I do like the simplicity on this skin. just photoshoped the GEFORCE GTX 780


Can you make a yellow theme?









Thanks for this though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Where is the gpu temp slider???


this is the default precision x skin this version has no temp slider.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can you make a yellow theme?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this though.


yeah I can make it yellow.


----------



## wermad

3rd 780 flagged as shipped!!!!! Probably won't make in this week but next week









SC back in stock at TD, get em while you can!!!!!!!!!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181477

Amazon (Cali tax) and Amazon via TD (for those who want to avoid Cali tax) has them in stock and you can order more then one:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2783-KR/dp/B00CTY84KI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1371061786&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+gtx+780


----------



## wholeeo

Hey wermad, what paste do you use on your gpu blocks? Wonder if I should try some Liquid Pro Ultra or ICD. I usually stick to MX-2 / MX-4.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hey wermad, what paste do you use on your gpu blocks? Wonder if I should try some Liquid Pro Ultra or ICD. I usually stick to MX-2 / MX-4.


I still have some Ceramique left so I'll just finish that up first. i totally forgot to order some from Frozencpu. Might stop by the local Fry's as I've seen they have some MX-2 and others there.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 3rd 780 flagged as shipped!!!!! Probably won't make in this week but next week


Awesome! Looking forward to more 3 way results to compare with


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Awesome! Looking forward to more 3 way results to compare with


Gonna work on my cpu oc in the mean time. I know 4.7 shouldn't bottleneck three but I know my cpu can go higher (sniper3 not really cooperative







).

Did you get your new blocks? I fiddled around with the bridge and one of the blocks last night and I really can't see how it could crack (plexi) unless it was too much strain on the screws.

I mentioned this in the wc thread when the ek rep was present, but (as usual) I got no reply from him. Could it be because of the weight in ATX setup? The bridge seems a bit heavy and the plexi top piece (as well as the copper base) are made slightly less thick compared to their old blocks I've had.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Awesome! Looking forward to more 3 way results to compare with


I'm struggling to keep utilization at 100% for all three of my cards.

What kind of temps are you getting across you three cards in parallel? I'm wondering if I'm overheating some portion of it. Also, are you running windows 8?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gonna work on my cpu oc in the mean time. I know 4.7 shouldn't bottleneck three but I know my cpu can go higher (sniper3 not really cooperative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Did you get your new blocks? I fiddled around with the bridge and one of the blocks last night and I really can't see how it could crack (plexi) unless it was too much strain on the screws.
> 
> I mentioned this in the wc thread when the ek rep was present, but (as usual) I got no reply from him. Could it be because of the weight in ATX setup? The bridge seems a bit heavy and the plexi top piece (as well as the copper base) are made slightly less thick compared to their old blocks I've had.


Just be careful. I managed to strip one of my middle bolts for my top card. Luckily, I've got an acetal version of the blocks so its all still snug. Just any additional force to the screw ends up just spinning it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Would it be madness to run one of these badboys on a 400w PSU? Check my sig for specs. I just recently saw the announcement for the asus 780 and I just love the looks so much that I must have it. It will be 2 slot from what I saw on pictures but some say you need 3?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gonna work on my cpu oc in the mean time. I know 4.7 shouldn't bottleneck three but I know my cpu can go higher (sniper3 not really cooperative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Did you get your new blocks? I fiddled around with the bridge and one of the blocks last night and I really can't see how it could crack (plexi) unless it was too much strain on the screws.
> 
> I mentioned this in the wc thread when the ek rep was present, but (as usual) I got no reply from him. Could it be because of the weight in ATX setup? The bridge seems a bit heavy and the plexi top piece (as well as the copper base) are made slightly less thick compared to their old blocks I've had.


Yeah I've been up and running for several days now, modded bios' etc. The cracking issue had nothing to do with weight, I installed the bridge with the cards out of the case with zero vertical weight on the cards/bridge (although actually the first crack did happen withe the cards mounted ). The crack happened in the same spot on all three blocks, the middle screw threads, with very very little tightening of the screws. It's absurdly fragile in that spot on the blocks, so for the replacement 3 blocks I tightened the outer screws and barely tightened the middle at all too be safe. I then leak tested the whole gpu/bridge assembly for a while before installing to the motherboard in one shot. Everything is running great. The cards are amazing, I talked in more detail about them over in my build log. The only issue right now is immature drivers with intermittently poor scaling in 3 way depending on the game/benchmark.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Would it be madness to run one of these badboys on a 400w PSU?


Not only madness, but also Sparta.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Max stability I got to in Valley (3 way 780 SLI, CPU @ 5.1), modded bios




Dear god. What clocks are you running for that 6200 score? I can eek out 1202 across all 3 cards in valley but that only gets me up to like 5400. Guess that application is really CPU bottlenecked. Guess that's the difference between 4.8Ghz and 5.1Ghz.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Not only madness, but also Sparta.


I think it would do fine but it might shorten the lifespan of my PSU a bit. The benchmarks of anandtech show a power consumption while gaming of around 400w. And that's on the X79 platform with a monster six-core cpu. Me with my mITX board would draw less power.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had sent a msg to svl7 the vBios Mod guys to see if he can get around with those following options


Ditto, just sent him a msg too


----------



## .Cerberus

For people in Canada,

NCIX has stock for GTX 780 SCs: http://ncix.com/products/?sku=84059&vpn=03G-P4-2783-KR&manufacture=eVGA
Tigerdirect.ca also has stock but limit 1 per customer: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181477&Sku=
You can price match for NCIX


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Dear god. What clocks are you running for that 6200 score? I can eek out 1202 across all 3 cards in valley but that only gets me up to like 5400. Guess that application is really CPU bottlenecked. Guess that's the difference between 4.8Ghz and 5.1Ghz.


Going from 4.8-5.1 got me about 4fps at the most. The GPU's were hitting ~1220ish, I don't remember the exact figure. The key as Karlitos has stated is the GPU memory overclock, for example I can run the cards at a higher core clock with way less memory clock and have a far worse score, so I had to find the happy middle ground, and I can't get stability when both core and memory are maxed out. However to achieve the +650 on the memory a modded gpu bios is absolutely required. The max memory I could achieve on the stock bios' was +250.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Going from 4.8-5.1 got me about 4fps at the most. The GPU's were hitting ~1220ish, I don't remember the exact figure. The key as Karlitos has stated is the GPU memory overclock, for example I can run the cards at a higher core clock with way less memory clock and have a far worse score, so I had to find the happy middle ground, and I get get stability when both are maxed out. However to achieve the +650 on the memory a modded gpu bios is absolutely required. The max memory I could achieve on the stock bios' was +250.


Did you make sure to use the driver settings and what not outlined in the original post of the Valley thread?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Did you make sure to use the driver settings and what not outlined in the original post of the Valley thread?


Yes, except the single monitor plugged in thing - too lazy


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Which bios version did you get? the vBios OC?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Which bios version did you get? the vBios OC?


here's the one wholeeo and karlitos recommended to me

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/14163


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> My sc EVGA 780 comes tomorow. I previously hsd a 670 which used two 6 pin power adaptors. One is on a fixed lead and the other is a removable molex type. Does the 8 pin plug go on the molex connector?


Any one? Dont want blow it up makin a silly mistake.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Any one? Dont want blow it up makin a silly mistake.


most 8-pin pcie need two molex. let me check my box. Btw which psu do you have? IF you're gonna run a highend gpu like the 780, you should be running a good quality psu or risk it. Don't skimp out if you're going with high end parts. A nice good psu can be had for under $100.

edit:

Ok, my EVGA SC came with a dual molex (female) to single 6-pin (male) and dual 6-pin (female) to single 8-pin (male).


----------



## SolarNova

FYI
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_780_Direct_Cu_II_OC/29.html

The Asus DCUII 780 is still voltage restricted







..fail.
Also by the looks of it, its noiser than the EVGA ACX fan whilst only being slightly cooler. Owell that made my decision easier







ACX Classified it is


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> here's the one wholeeo and karlitos recommended to me
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/14163


The single monitor thing netted me more fps than anything else.


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> most 8-pin pcie need two molex. let me check my box. Btw which psu do you have? IF you're gonna run a highend gpu like the 780, you should be running a good quality psu or risk it. Don't skimp out if you're going with high end parts. A nice good psu can be had for under $100.
> 
> Cant remember the name but its 750w
> 
> edit:
> 
> Ok, my EVGA SC came with a dual molex (female) to single 6-pin (male) and dual 6-pin (female) to single 8-pin (male).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Cant remember the name but its 750w


How many pcie lines do you have?


----------



## marsha11

Cant remember the name but its 750w. My CPU is an i5 3570k @ 4.2g


----------



## marsha11

At work at the mo. Im a realative noob ...Pcie lines? There are two lines with a single molex (male) attached to each and another line with a 6 pin (male). Ill wait till it arrives tomorow and ill post if im struggling


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> At work at the mo. Im a realative noob ...Pcie lines? There are two lines with a single molex (male) attached to each and another line with a 6 pin (male). Ill wait till it arrives tomorow and ill post if im struggling


If doesn't have a few pcie lines (vga power cables on the psu), it looks like your psu may not be up to the task of power a powerful gpu. Try to find the sticker on there for the make and model.

If possible, what's your budget to get a new psu? Even a budget-entry, but good psu, will have at least two sets of vga/pcie lines for a couple of gpu(s) at 750w.

edit: btw, even if its rated at a high wattage, a pos psu can deliver a lot less and will have a tendency to blow up and possibly kill your components. i've been lucky twice (noob days) and came out with no dead components but two very dead pos power supplies.


----------



## MerkageTurk

What in the name of a PSU is that, I would not run a gtx 780 with a non quality PSU. You are going to experience stutter, instability etc I had one when I was a newbie and it ruined my system, never again

Corsair?
CM?
Enermax?
Seasonic?

Hmm maybe some cheap box, sorry for sounding a bit co*ky


----------



## marsha11

Well Ive checked the suppliers website where my pc was built. The only 750w they sell is by CIT??? And costs £35 !!!! If this is the one its not looking good. It ran my o/c cpu and o/c 670 fine.


----------



## wermad

Hey guys! So, i totally forgot to get some paste with my last order. My local store has these available:

-Shin-Etsu X23-7783D
-CM Fusion 4000
-Antec Nano Diamond Formula 7
-Antec Formula 6

I'm going to stop by after work. If none of these are worth it, i have some Ceramique left i can use or I'll force myself to order something


----------



## lowgun

I'm super confused, and I hope someone can help me out. I did the original BIOS mod from TI, but now I'm wanting to just go to the updated BIOS that EVGA released. I keep running the update.exe (both as admin and not) and it says there is no compatible hardware. I have an EVGA 780 SC, does anyone have a .ROM version of that BIOS that I can try and flash in NVFlash? I also thought of trying the other TI BIOS but it says it is for ACX, so I kinda wanna just go back to stock. Help?


----------



## rubicsphere

Got mine in today:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6722210


----------



## grimmjow

Just curious what everyone else is seeing for power % under load? I haven't seen mine get above 95%....and that's with 1175mhz boost clocks and power/temp targets maxed.


----------



## furyn9

Well I order 2 card yesterday I just get 1 today the 2nd one tomorrow








so far stock volt 1189mhz ,fan 75% 73C


----------



## furyn9

Double post


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I'm super confused, and I hope someone can help me out. I did the original BIOS mod from TI, but now I'm wanting to just go to the updated BIOS that EVGA released. I keep running the update.exe (both as admin and not) and it says there is no compatible hardware. I have an EVGA 780 SC, does anyone have a .ROM version of that BIOS that I can try and flash in NVFlash? I also thought of trying the other TI BIOS but it says it is for ACX, so I kinda wanna just go back to stock. Help?


To make matters worse, I can't find my original bios backup from before I flashed. I must have over-written it or deleted it









Am I screwed? Can I use someone else's original backup to restore mine to stock? Sad, sad day


----------



## TheMuskr

This is the best I can do so far on the stock bios, boosts to 1215 mhz and 3456 mhz memory











http://imgur.com/7aMAZgT


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

So .18 is crap - artifact everything.

What driver should I use.. link please?


----------



## Sumner Rol

Finally got mine underwater with a Heatkiller GPU-x3... loving the temps compared to the stock cooler. 21c idle - 38c under load.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> So .18 is crap - artifact everything.
> 
> What driver should I use.. link please?


last i knew it is the only one that supports 780 so we are stuck for now


----------



## Shaitan

Here is my max that I've been able to reach for Valley with the modded bios. I haven't tested the OC out in any other software yet though.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> last i knew it is the only one that supports 780 so we are stuck for now


So I dropped $700 on a piece of crap that I can't use


----------



## hammerforged

Getting my Windforce 780 next week.

Any thoughts on flashing this card? Will the Tech Inferno BIOS work or will I need a custom BIOS?

EDIT: Is there anyway to just get a higher power target?


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> So I dropped $700 on a piece of crap that I can't use


I would do a clean install, mine work fine overall


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> I would do a clean install, mine work fine overall


I did. Also did driver sweep and regedit.

Might just try a fresh format


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> I did. Also did driver sweep and regedit.
> 
> Might just try a fresh format


that sucks! what games are you having trouble in?


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> So I dropped $700 on a piece of crap that I can't use


Try a CLEAN install following that 40 step process. I have no artifcats whatsoever


----------



## Zawarudo

Driver 320.11 supports the GTX780. Been having none of the crashing and artifacting issues that come with the newer drivers.


----------



## .Cerberus

Hey guys,

I'm testing my 2x 780s individually and I noticed a very annoying problem with just one of them. I am testing on my sig rig. I noticed that when I run this one specific card I bought (I have 2 SCs, and friends have 1 ACX SC and 1 normal SC) would keep BSODing when I was using my OC'd CPU clocks. All the other cards were perfectly (booting into OS/running benches) fine except this one.

I am running a slightly overclocked CPU at 4.2Ghz with 1.15V to the VCore and everything else auto. I did multiple Prime95 runs (each 10hrs) and AIDA64 runs (10hrs as well) to make sure the system is stable (using a GTX 680 SC and one of my other 780 that was booting properly).

I reverted my BIOS to stock settings and only then this card I was having problems with would boot into Windows properly. I ran Unigine Heaven and Furmark and saw 98-100% utilization with stock clocks but its a waste of money to buy a K and run stock.

I'm using the latest 320.18 drivers (installed them properly using manicVVV's way on eVGA forums) and I extracted this BIOS: GK110 - 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020).rom from using GPU-Z. Any idea what the problem with this is?

EDIT: I even ran higher voltage to VCCIN, VCore, DRAM Voltage, lowered Ring multiplier, etc [Did this all moving 1 variable at a time] with no results


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm testing my 2x 780s individually and I noticed a very annoying problem with just one of them. I am testing on my sig rig. I noticed that when I run this one specific card I bought (I have 2 SCs, and friends have 1 ACX SC and 1 normal SC) would keep BSODing when I was using my OC'd CPU clocks. All the other cards were perfectly (booting into OS/running benches) fine except this one.
> 
> I am running a slightly overclocked CPU at 4.2Ghz with 1.15V to the VCore and everything else auto. I did multiple Prime95 runs (each 10hrs) and AIDA64 runs (10hrs as well) to make sure the system is stable (using a GTX 680 SC and one of my other 780 that was booting properly).
> 
> I reverted my BIOS to stock settings and only then this card I was having problems with would boot into Windows properly. I ran Unigine Heaven and Furmark and saw 98-100% utilization with stock clocks but its a waste of money to buy a K and run stock.
> 
> I'm using the latest 320.18 drivers (installed them properly using manicVVV's way on eVGA forums) and I extracted this BIOS: GK110 - 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020).rom from using GPU-Z. Any idea what the problem with this is?
> 
> EDIT: I even ran higher voltage to VCCIN, VCore, DRAM Voltage, lowered Ring multiplier, etc [Did this all moving 1 variable at a time] with no results


So let me make sure I understand this correctly...you have two cards....both run perfectly on stock CPU settings....but only one of them works on overclocked CPU settings? Both GPUs are stock?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I'm super confused, and I hope someone can help me out. I did the original BIOS mod from TI, but now I'm wanting to just go to the updated BIOS that EVGA released. I keep running the update.exe (both as admin and not) and it says there is no compatible hardware. I have an EVGA 780 SC, does anyone have a .ROM version of that BIOS that I can try and flash in NVFlash? I also thought of trying the other TI BIOS but it says it is for ACX, so I kinda wanna just go back to stock. Help?


I had the same problem; just do the same procedure for your stock bios on how you modded. Turn off protection etc use the op on how to mod but use your original bios


----------



## ahimoth

Inno3D 780 any good? I'll be water cooling eventually once I get the funds down for it, it's about $20 cheaper than the stock EVGA which is what I wanted.


----------



## steven88

Do you guys think memory overclocking is worth it? I'm mostly a gamer, but I do like to use benches for stability checks, and to make sure everything is in check. I don't use benches to compete or anything like that. I keep hearing two sides sometimes....like "Oh yeah memory is super important, so and so games are super memory hungry"....or I'll hear, "Core is more important, push it as far as you can"

I'm going to guess core is still way important...and since 780 is on a 384 bit bus, memory OCing shouldn't be all that in games, right?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Do you guys think memory overclocking is worth it? I'm mostly a gamer, but I do like to use benches for stability checks, and to make sure everything is in check. I don't use benches to compete or anything like that. I keep hearing two sides sometimes....like "Oh yeah memory is super important, so and so games are super memory hungry"....or I'll hear, "Core is more important, push it as far as you can"
> 
> I'm going to guess core is still way important...and since 780 is on a 384 bit bus, memory OCing shouldn't be all that in games, right?


Check for yourself. Oc the memory, play a game, do you see an improvement? Yes, then keep the OC, if not just drop it back down.


----------



## ahimoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahimoth*
> 
> Inno3D 780 any good? I'll be water cooling eventually once I get the funds down for it, it's about $20 cheaper than the stock EVGA which is what I wanted.


Just wanted to ask this again... would really like some input on this not much to be found on reviews.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahimoth*
> 
> Just wanted to ask this again... would really like some input on this not much to be found on reviews.


You mean with a stock cooler or the iChill herculez version?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Do you guys think memory overclocking is worth it? I'm mostly a gamer, but I do like to use benches for stability checks, and to make sure everything is in check. I don't use benches to compete or anything like that. I keep hearing two sides sometimes....like "Oh yeah memory is super important, so and so games are super memory hungry"....or I'll hear, "Core is more important, push it as far as you can"
> 
> I'm going to guess core is still way important...and since 780 is on a 384 bit bus, memory OCing shouldn't be all that in games, right?


It all depends in what resolution you are playing. Like you said if you are not a bench person and only ran a single monitor at 1080p you should be fine running everything at stock. But if do want to squeeze a bit more of improvement Oc the core clock and memory should give you some FPS ahead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Check for yourself. Oc the memory, play a game, do you see an improvement? Yes, then keep the OC, if not just drop it back down.


I think for a none hardcore gamer 3GB of ram is enough for most games but one thing we do have in mind is " we always want to push our GPU to the limit "

Ps: I'm a nut hardcore oc person I want it ro performance two times more. :l but it never it is just me and the rest of the OCN. ;-)


----------



## maxtoned

Got my Asus 780 referance few weeks ago aswell, and maaan those things are cool. However im gonna watercool it but dont want to cool my gpu yet (short on money, gotta pay for my drivers license this month too so the gpu will have to wait, and im very impatient).

Anyways, was wondering if someone is willing to sell their ACX cooler. If so pls leave me a message.


----------



## ahimoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> You mean with a stock cooler or the iChill herculez version?


IDK model number is N780-1DDN-L5HS so I guess it's the reference card. Which means they're all the same and I should just buy the cheapest 780 possible as I'll be putting it on water.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahimoth*
> 
> IDK model number is N780-1DDN-L5HS so I guess it's the reference card. Which means they're all the same and I should just buy the cheapest 780 possible as I'll be putting it on water.


Yes indeed that's what you should do. If you know the answer, why ask


----------



## .Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So let me make sure I understand this correctly...you have two cards....both run perfectly on stock CPU settings....but only one of them works on overclocked CPU settings? Both GPUs are stock?


I actually have 4 cards - 3 SCs, 1 ACX SC. 2 of those are mine. Out of the entire pool of cards, both work on stock CPU clocks, but 3 out of 4 work with OC settings. *** right

I have not touched the GPU. I have left all bone stock. Only the CPU settings are changed.

I think i'll just sell this or pay the overstock fee to get it returned. eVGA support essentially was like sorry we dont guarantee overclocking. But why? this GPU is stock and its affecting CPU settings


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> most 8-pin pcie need two molex. let me check my box. Btw which psu do you have? IF you're gonna run a highend gpu like the 780, you should be running a good quality psu or risk it. Don't skimp out if you're going with high end parts. A nice good psu can be had for under $100.
> 
> Picked up an XFX (seasonic) 750w PSU today. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## 352227

My Gigabyte GeForce GTX780 Windforce OC 3GB beauty arrived yesterday!! Stuck her in the rig last night, in work now, really want to get home and give her another lash!

I got 3D Mark score in FireStrike of 8788 Total, 10079 Graphics - do you guys think this is good?? I have not overclocked it at all (other than it being OC'd already by Gigabyte)

She's looking well with the Sabertooth mobo!

My rig:
- Shimian 27" 2560x1440 60Hz LED Monitor
- Fractal Design Define R4 Case White
- Asus Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
- Intel i7-3770K CPU
- Gigabyte NVIDIA GTX780 Windforce OC 3GB
- Corsair Vengeance White 16GB Memory
- OCZ Vertex 4 Sata 3 SSD 128GB
- Seagate Barracuda 3TB HDD
- OCZ PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 850W PSU
- Cooler Master GeminII SF524 CPU Cooler
- 4 x Fractal Silent Series case fans
- Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit - upgrade from Windows 7
- Asus DRW-24B5ST 24x Internal SATA DVD Drive
- TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 N900 Wifi Card 450mb/s
- 2 x 30cm UV Cold Cathode
- Microsoft Curve Keyboard 3000
- Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000


----------



## Uzanar

Ahhh I finally got my beatiful beast! I'm amazed at how god damn silent the card is up to about 70% fan speed, I love it!









My ASIC quality seems to be 72.8%, can someone explain if that is good or bad please?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> So I dropped $700 on a piece of crap that I can't use


I had the same artifacting in BF3 only and my clocks became unstable. I uninstalled and cleared everything out of the registry and installed 320.11 and only the main drivers and the PhysX drivers, nothing else. Also uninstalled Rivatuner. Seems ok now but performance is the same and I have no more headroom on OC'ing. My card will OC to about 1175mhz and that is limit for most games and benches. Some I need to drop it to 1150 with 1.187v. Some have had good results reinstalling 320.18 with just the main drivers and PhysX and no Rivatuner. Not sure why that matters though.


----------



## MNDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> 
> 
> My Gigabyte GeForce GTX780 Windforce OC 3GB beauty arrived yesterday!! Stuck her in the rig last night, in work now, really want to get home and give her another lash!
> 
> I got 3D Mark score in FireStrike of 8788 Total, 10079 Graphics - do you guys think this is good?? I have not overclocked it at all (other than it being OC'd already by Gigabyte)


Yo rdlambe1 - can you tell me if you can set the idle speed of the fans down lower than 39% (say 20%)? I'm a bit irritated by my EVGA 780 w/ ACX cooler since the fans won't idle lower than 39% and at idle it is louder than my SLI'ed Windforce 670's were...

thanks!
dan


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> I'm super confused, and I hope someone can help me out. I did the original BIOS mod from TI, but now I'm wanting to just go to the updated BIOS that EVGA released. I keep running the update.exe (both as admin and not) and it says there is no compatible hardware. I have an EVGA 780 SC, does anyone have a .ROM version of that BIOS that I can try and flash in NVFlash? I also thought of trying the other TI BIOS but it says it is for ACX, so I kinda wanna just go back to stock. Help?


yes, you have to flash back to your SC bios, here's a stock 780 SC bios:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139391/EVGA.GTX780.3072.130514.rom


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I actually have 4 cards - 3 SCs, 1 ACX SC. 2 of those are mine. Out of the entire pool of cards, both work on stock CPU clocks, but 3 out of 4 work with OC settings. *** right
> 
> I have not touched the GPU. I have left all bone stock. Only the CPU settings are changed.
> 
> I think i'll just sell this or pay the overstock fee to get it returned. eVGA support essentially was like sorry we dont guarantee overclocking. But why? this GPU is stock and its affecting CPU settings


that certainly is very strange....damn I don't know what to say









who was your dealer? if it's amazon, they are usually very very good at full refunds. good luck


----------



## wermad

About 200 points shy of my two titans and the cpu @ 4.7 (SC and vanilla titan).

[email protected] (finally!) and the two 780s stock w/ stock air.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Well Ive checked the suppliers website where my pc was built. The only 750w they sell is by CIT??? And costs £35 !!!! If this is the one its not looking good. It ran my o/c cpu and o/c 670 fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up an XFX (seasonic) 750w PSU today. Thanks for the heads up
Click to expand...

Awesome! That should handle your 780 with ease


----------



## Kirgan

Signing in / added to the form. My EVGA GTX 780 SuperClocked ACX arrived today









Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a question for you guys,i'm thinking of getting another 780 in a month or two,maybe for my birthday,i was was just wondering if my corsair hx 750 v2 will be able to handle them,my cpu is overclocked to 4.4,but i will not be running the 780's overclocked just at stock....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question for you guys,i'm thinking of getting another 780 in a month or two,maybe for my birthday,i was was just wondering if my corsair hx 750 v2 will be able to handle them,my cpu is overclocked to 4.4,but i will not be running the 780's overclocked just at stock....


AX750, 2x 780 ACX, 2500k @ 4.5. Seeing around 530W at the wall, so 480W draw on the PSU side. Should be fine. Just don't Furmark and Prime95 at the same time.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey this is replay from svl7 "vBios mod" regarding the frame drop when OC memory in the vBios.

This is what I wrote to him.
Quote:


> " riginally Posted by skyn3t Is any way you can just increase the Power target to 340W on the ACX bios? if so here is my bios 780Stock i just want to test something here. I found the ACX moded bios you made has a big issue in memory clock OC, on my cards with vbios i can only go +120MHz and stock bios i can go +600MHz, but on the stock bios my OC is limited to 1228MHz and on ACX vbios is 1254MHz."


His response.
Quote:


> svl7 : Not sure what's causing this, but I noticed a while ago that at a certain point of pushing the memory the performance will drop. Curiously it went up again when I pushed the mem even further... I don't know what the issue is, might be the driver.
> The timings stuff changed a lot since the 9 series, the current vbios, it wasn't possible for fermi cards to change them properly and it didn't get easier with kepler.


----------



## kx11

i would love to get the modded bios

GPU Boost 2.0 sucks


----------



## Uzanar

Hey guys! I have been overclocking my GTX 780 tonight and my final result in benchmarks without overvolting the card seems to be:

6800MHz Memory clock
1163MHz Core clock

I can run any benchmark without artifacts, crashes or anything like that *except* for 3dmark11 where I get artifacts for some reason, Do you guys get this as well with your stable overclock in 3dmark11 or is my overclock not really stable?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey guys! I have been overclocking my GTX 780 tonight and my final result in benchmarks without overvolting the card seems to be:
> 
> 6800MHz Memory clock
> 1163MHz Core clock
> 
> I can run any benchmark without artifacts, crashes or anything like that *except* for 3dmark11 where I get artifacts for some reason, Do you guys get this as well with your stable overclock in 3dmark11 or is my overclock not really stable?


I had +650 on the memory stable in Valley, but would crash almost immediately at +300 in 3dmark11. I'm pretty sure it's the same for everyone.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Any difference other then a bio's between the superclocked and non superclocked 780's?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Any difference other then a bio's between the superclocked and non superclocked 780's?


No


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I had +650 on the memory stable in Valley, but would crash almost immediately at +300 in 3dmark11. I'm pretty sure it's the same for everyone.


Ok, nice to know that the overclock is stable after all! Are you stable in valley with 650+ memory without overvolting or with overvolting? Because if not that's incredible


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i would love to get the modded bios
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 sucks


I tried the modded bios for the ACX SC and I was able to push it 1214mhz beyond that it crashed in Valley and that was at the full 1.212v. With the stock Bios I was able to get to 1189mhz and actually got the same score. The card did make it through an entire run of Valley at 1227mhz but then it crashed when the score came up which was just over 3100. So I went back to the stock bios and I am just going to leave it. The cards memory was at 3554mhz so a +550 offset.


----------



## skyn3t

here is the new version of Precision x 4.2 skin. i'm working on the yellow color now









GTX780.green.zip 643k .zip file



fixed now


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ok, nice to know that the overclock is stable after all! Are you stable in valley with 650+ memory without overvolting or with overvolting? Because if not that's incredible


Yeah, it's with the modded bios, max voltage.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I tried the modded bios for the ACX SC and I was able to push it 1214mhz beyond that it crashed in Valley and that was at the full 1.212v. With the stock Bios I was able to get to 1189mhz and actually got the same score. The card did make it through an entire run of Valley at 1227mhz but then it crashed when the score came up which was just over 3100. So I went back to the stock bios and I am just going to leave it. The cards memory was at 3554mhz so a +550 offset.


gonna try your settings now

is this with overvoltage ?!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> gonna try your settings now
> 
> is this with overvoltage ?!


Ya with OV set to +38mv, but my settings may not be right for your card who knows. The gain in performance I got going from 1188mhz to 1227mhz was not enough to make it worth while to run the voltage that high. Now I backed it off to 1175 for most games or just run it at stock with power to 106% and 1.187v to get a little extra boost. I am going to grab another card soon then there should not be any game the cards together cant handle with out much issue. These cards are beastly.


----------



## skyn3t

fixed now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> here is the new version of Precision x 4.2 skin. i'm working on the yellow color now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX780.green.zip 643k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> fixed now


----------



## kx11

yeah your settings didn't work for me at all i had to set the memory to 120+ to be able to run the valley and clock to 45+

any higher means the valley will crash


----------



## .Cerberus

Im going to be going to the US (Michigan) soon. Anyone know places close to Lake Orion‎, Orion Township, MI 48362, USA where I can drive down and purchase GTX 780 SCs?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Im going to be going to the US (Michigan) soon. Anyone know places close to Lake Orion‎, Orion Township, MI 48362, USA where I can drive down and purchase GTX 780 SCs?


Check if there's a major electronic store like Fry's, Micro Center, or Best Buy (not the ideal choice imho).

Have you thought about opening up a PO box in the US? The post office will hold packages for you there. Then just pick them up.


----------



## RyanDub86

Purchased the GTX 780 with ACX cooling last Friday and UPS is showing that it should arrive tomorrow. I'll join up once I get everything installed and can validate.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> fixed now


I like that skin


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> fixed now


Nice


----------



## wermad

SkyNet, new ek blocks, please update the op:

Titan SE (not XXL), looks like they redesigned the vrm channels/paths and have extended the top piece to cover the whole pcb:









CSQ:


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> SkyNet, new ek blocks, please update the op:
> 
> Titan SE (not XXL), looks like they redesigned the vrm channels/paths and have extended the top piece to cover the whole pcb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSQ:


Do the EK blocks with the clear acrylic have LED holes? FI they do that would be a nice one to get. Although my card does not get very hot so right now I am not sure I need. When I get another card it will be more of an issue I am sure.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Do the EK blocks with the clear acrylic have LED holes? FI they do that would be a nice one to get. Although my card does not get very hot so right now I am not sure I need. When I get another card it will be more of an issue I am sure.


No, but i saw someone drill some holes in there to make it happen







. There's a slight overlap of the plexi if you just want to secure some led(s) there without drilling holes (glue to or tape/velcro). If you're going w/ modding (aka drilling), go w/ some 3mm led(s) as 5mm might be too large for the plexi.

Edit: this is for the older style. I'm not sure if these new "SE" ones do. I'll check w/ the EK rep.

Double edit: The new ones (SE) do have two 3mm holes (thanks Jameswalt1)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> SkyNet, new ek blocks, please update the op:
> 
> Titan SE (not XXL), looks like they redesigned the vrm channels/paths and have extended the top piece to cover the whole pcb:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSQ:


That's look way better







on this huge pcb







, I will update it









PS: i just received a huge box with a lot goodies today







for my new loop i will post some pics later


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Do the EK blocks with the clear acrylic have LED holes? FI they do that would be a nice one to get. Although my card does not get very hot so right now I am not sure I need. When I get another card it will be more of an issue I am sure.


They have two 3mm holes, EK confirmed this.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That's look way better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this huge pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will update it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: i just received a huge box with a lot goodies today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my new loop i will post some pics later


Yup, i do agree it looks better. Too late for me. I already had two of the first style aka GoldFish Cracker, and just ordered a third. This will be a bit more though.

Can't wait to see em parts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They have two 3mm holes, EK confirmed this.


This


----------



## Jameswalt1

I believe these are them, although that postioning would be at the back, which might be slightly awkward. But previous titan blocks don't have what looks to be holes in the area's I've circled.

Edit: regardless of what I've circled looking like the two 3mm holes, the two larger marks at each end of the card look like they're possibly vertically drilled 5mm holes (maybe?)

Either way, 2 pre-drilled holes has been confirmed.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Double Post


----------



## cruisx

Just got the 780 ACX, Beast card for 1440p plays everything iv thrown at it top notch. Im hovering 74C on load at 60% fan speed, that seem about normal?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They have two 3mm holes, EK confirmed this.


That will good all lit up I got my back plate today and installed it. Now the card looks like it should have out of the box.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Just got the 780 ACX, Beast card for 1440p plays everything iv thrown at it top notch. Im hovering 74C on load at 60% fan speed, that seem about normal?


Pump the fans up to 80% I run mine at 100% and it does not bother me at all.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That will good all lit up I got my back plate today and installed it. Now the card looks like it should have out of the box.


I told a friend of mine that I got a 780 and he promptly wanted to point out that he is going to get a 7970 Ghz edition and that he could by 2 for the price of one 780 and destroy the 780 in performance. I told him that being green with envy does not look good on him.lol Of course 2x7970's will be better but 2x780's = More Better


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Pump the fans up to 80% I run mine at 100% and it does not bother me at all.


Jeez 100%?? The ACX sounds like a whirl wind at that speed, lol. Right around 70% and higher is when I think the ACX starts to get loud.

Also cruisx, 74C is a little on the higher side from what I've read of others, and from my own internal testing of the ACX....what is your current case fan setup like? Both my ACX's get around 67-68C at 60% fan speed 1.200v and 1202mhz. Ambients are nice and cool around 70F


----------



## BillOhio

How do these things handle Photoshop?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> How do these things handle Photoshop?


what? Precision skin?

PS : red 4.2 is almost done. Yellow is give a bit hard time It hard to yellow"h"


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what? Precision skin?
> 
> PS : red 4.2 is almost done. Yellow is give a bit hard time It hard to yellow"h"


He means how well they work with photoshop features.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> He means how well they work with photoshop features.





Spoiler: using code: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


; WND_MAIN text skins  :D
;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
[WND_MAIN.Texts]
TEXT_CORE_CLK           = 548,335,00000011h,,                   ,BMP_FONT,BMP_FONT_ALPHA,,24,24,2Eh 7Fh 2Fh 20h
TEXT_MEM_CLK            = 548,365,00000011h,,                   ,BMP_FONT,BMP_FONT_ALPHA,,24,24,2Eh 7Fh 2Fh 20h
TEXT_FAN_SPEED          = 704,304,00000011h,,                   ,BMP_FONT,BMP_FONT_ALPHA,,24,24,2Eh 7Fh 2Fh 20h
TEXT_POWER_LIMIT        = 548,275,00000011h,,                   ,BMP_FONT,BMP_FONT_ALPHA,,24,24,2Eh 7Fh 2Fh 20h
TEXT_THERMAL_LIMIT      = 548,305,00000011h,,                   ,BMP_FONT,BMP_FONT_ALPHA,,24,24,2Eh 7Fh 2Fh 20h
TEXT_MON_T_CORE         = 704,158,00000011h,,                   ,BMP_FONT,BMP_FONT_ALPHA,,24,24,2Eh 7Fh 2Fh 20h
TEXT_MON_CORE_CLK       = 380,174,         ,,                   ,BMP_DIGIT_FONT,BMP_DIGIT_FONT_ALPHA,2Eh,16,32
TEXT_MON_CORE_VOLTAGE   = 380,210,         ,,                   ,BMP_DIGIT_FONT,BMP_DIGIT_FONT_ALPHA,2Eh,16,32
TEXT_GPU0               =  52,156,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_GPU1               =  52,195,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_GPU2               =  52,233,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_GPU3               =  52,271,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_GPU4               =  52,155,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_GPU5               =  52,196,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_GPU6               =  52,235,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_GPU7               =  52,273,        0,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_VERSION            = 492,428,00000011h,,                   ,BMP_FONT_SMALL,BMP_FONT_SMALL_ALPHA,,12,12
TEXT_MON_FRAMERATE      =  10, 26,         ,,SITE_FRAMERATE     ,BMP_DIGIT_FONT,BMP_DIGIT_FONT_ALPHA,2Eh,16,32
TEXT_FRAMERATE_LIMIT    = 406, 34,00000011h,,SITE_FRAMERATE     ,BMP_FONT,BMP_FONT_ALPHA,,24,24,2Eh 7Fh 2Fh 20h
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## IronDoq

Whelp, first EVGA 780 arrived today, just placed the order for the second one. Actually a lot of goodies arriving as of recent, a new Monsta 240mm, a full nickle EK Supremacy, the clear-nickle Aquacomputer 780/Titan block (another soon on the way). Which I suppose brings me to my present questioning. Using 
This block on both cards, what would you people here recommend I use to connect them? Initial planning was just to bridge it with crystal link, but I'm open to opinions. Also, any word on whether or not any non-aquacomputer backplates will work with their blocks? Their backplates, while nice, are awfully expensive and, as far as I understand, not yet available in the states. And waiting for shipping sucks. Does anyone know if the EK/EVGA backplate would work with the AQ blocks?

Thanks in advance, will be joining the club soon!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Whelp, first EVGA 780 arrived today, just placed the order for the second one. Actually a lot of goodies arriving as of recent, a new Monsta 240mm, a full nickle EK Supremacy, the clear-nickle Aquacomputer 780/Titan block (another soon on the way). Which I suppose brings me to my present questioning. Using
> This block on both cards, what would you people here recommend I use to connect them? Initial planning was just to bridge it with crystal link, but I'm open to opinions. Also, any word on whether or not any non-aquacomputer backplates will work with their blocks? Their backplates, while nice, are awfully expensive and, as far as I understand, not yet available in the states. And waiting for shipping sucks. Does anyone know if the EK/EVGA backplate would work with the AQ blocks?
> 
> Thanks in advance, will be joining the club soon!


Sli links. Make sure you know how many slots are in between once you've decided where they will go on your mb. The just order the links you need.

I have some Koolance ones (3-2 slot adjustable) for sale


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Whelp, first EVGA 780 arrived today, just placed the order for the second one. Actually a lot of goodies arriving as of recent, a new Monsta 240mm, a full nickle EK Supremacy, the clear-nickle Aquacomputer 780/Titan block (another soon on the way). Which I suppose brings me to my present questioning. Using
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This block on both cards, what would you people here recommend I use to connect them? Initial planning was just to bridge it with crystal link, but I'm open to opinions. Also, any word on whether or not any non-aquacomputer backplates will work with their blocks? Their backplates, while nice, are awfully expensive and, as far as I understand, not yet available in the states. And waiting for shipping sucks. Does anyone know if the EK/EVGA backplate would work with the AQ blocks?
> 
> Thanks in advance, will be joining the club soon!


Crystal links for sure with those! Those are the most glorious GPU blocks ever.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sli links. Make sure you know how many slots are in between once you've decided where they will go on your mb. The just order the links you need.
> 
> I have some Koolance ones (3-2 slot adjustable) for sale


Thanks, but I do much prefer the look of some crystal link







. I believe it'll be three slot spacing on my UD5H. As a side note wermad, as a long time lurker over on the WC forum and just here on OCN in general, you're awesome. Just saying. You answer every question with knowlegable and unbiased answers, you're friendly and just all around a valued community member, someone who I have a lot of respect for. BUT. Enough gushing.

Any news on the backplates?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Thanks, but I do much prefer the look of some crystal link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe it'll be three slot spacing on my UD5H.


Which backplate where you looking for?

Crystal links are sweet, will really show off your dye/coolant (if its colored).

Make sure you get the ones that are "two slots in between", ~60mm.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_766&products_id=27589



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> As a side note wermad, as a long time lurker over on the WC forum and just here on OCN in general, you're awesome. Just saying. You answer every question with knowlegable and unbiased answers, you're friendly and just all around a valued community member, someone who I have a lot of respect for. BUT. Enough gushing.
> 
> Any news on the backplates?


I do what I can


----------



## marsha11

Is there a step by step overclocking guide using precision x? I used a really good guide on this forum when overclocking my 670. I remember setting the fan curve then adjusting the core then memory offset gradualy until stable. Think ill need a refresher.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Is there a step by step overclocking guide using precision x? I used a really good guide on this forum when overclocking my 670. I remember setting the fan curve then adjusting the core then memory offset gradualy until stable. Think ill need a refresher.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184701

I believe the op has some more links

edit: didn't see one


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which backplate where you looking for?
> 
> Crystal links are sweet, will really show off your dye/coolant (if its colored).
> 
> Make sure you get the ones that are "two slots in between", ~60mm.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_393_766&products_id=27589
> 
> 
> I do what I can


Apologies for the large quote, darn iPhone. Well I was looking for any backplate really, just something nice and flat to cover the back PCB and offer some rigidity. I was under the assumption that if I'm using one brand of waterblock that another brand's backplate wouldn't fit, is this correct? Because if it'll fit I would gladly just pick up two EK back plates and call it a day.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Apologies for the large quote, darn iPhone. Well I was looking for any backplate really, just something nice and flat to cover the back PCB and offer some rigidity. I was under the assumption that if I'm using one brand of waterblock that another brand's backplate wouldn't fit, is this correct? Because if it'll fit I would gladly just pick up two EK back plates and call it a day.


Yes, but the screws is really what might catch you off-guard. You can use the EK ones but the issue is if the AC screws or the EK screws will work. EK uses M3 screws.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes, but the screws is really what might catch you off-guard. You can use the EK ones but the issue is if the AC screws or the EK screws will work. EK uses M3 screws.


Good point. Man I love the look of those backplates, I want! I have the bag of screws at home so I can check up on those tomorrow, if they're also m3 then, conceivable, there'd be no problem in my merging brands?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNDan*
> 
> Yo rdlambe1 - can you tell me if you can set the idle speed of the fans down lower than 39% (say 20%)? I'm a bit irritated by my EVGA 780 w/ ACX cooler since the fans won't idle lower than 39% and at idle it is louder than my SLI'ed Windforce 670's were...
> 
> thanks!
> dan


Really? You think the ACX is loud?


----------



## skyn3t

well this will be my last post tonight







I do love red.

GTX780.red.v2.zip 663k .zip file












@ wermad , I will update the GPU blocks tomorrow. peace


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Good point. Man I love the look of those backplates, I want! I have the bag of screws at home so I can check up on those tomorrow, if they're also m3 then, conceivable, there'd be no problem in my merging brands?


As long as the AC block uses M3, its fine. Just get some with some bite on it since the ek backplates grab on to the four gpu core screws only.


----------



## Renairy

Hey guys just got a 780 though i don't know what sort of clocks people been getting, would you say 1215Mhz @ 1.175v is decent ?
Had 2 Titans previously though i don't notice a difference at all between these two cards.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hey guys just got a 780 though i don't know what sort of clocks people been getting, would you say 1215Mhz @ 1.175v is decent ?
> Had 2 Titans previously though i don't notice a difference at all between these two cards.


Thats a nice overclock....with a slightly lower voltage too....I believe most are 1.200v with around the same clock as you


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hey guys just got a 780 though i don't know what sort of clocks people been getting, would you say 1215Mhz @ 1.175v is decent ?
> Had 2 Titans previously though i don't notice a difference at all between these two cards.


You got rid of your Titan's already?

Also that's a great clock.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> About 200 points shy of my two titans and the cpu @ 4.7 (SC and vanilla titan).
> 
> [email protected] (finally!) and the two 780s stock w/ stock air.


That is a low physx score for 5.0Ghz.... should be at least 1000 points higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Thats a nice overclock....with a slightly lower voltage too....I believe most are 1.200v with around the same clock as you


Sweet glad to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> You got rid of your Titan's already?
> 
> Also that's a great clock.


Yeah managed to get a 100% return from the retailer. They've made a small fortune just from me so they're good in that regard








-


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> That is a low physx score for 5.0Ghz.... should be at least 1000 points higher.
> Sweet glad to know.
> Yeah managed to get a 100% return from the retailer. They've made a small fortune just from me so they're good in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Yeah seems like most 780 owners are getting GAME stable at 1100~1150 low, 1150~1200 normal, 1200~12xx on the high. Bench clocks are usually in the 1150~12XX but they're unstable in gaming









Thinking about dropping my Titan's too and I've always planned on selling my GTX 780 SC ACX too. Think its Ebay time.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> That is a low physx score for 5.0Ghz.... should be at least 1000 points higher.
> -


Seems pretty inline with this members's *Physics* score at 5.0 ("sniperpowa"). Remember this is Sandy Bridge, not Ivy Bridge








Quote:


> 3DMark ScoreP13957Graphics Score15224Physics Score11506Combined Score106983DMark Score13957 3DMarks Graphics Score15224 Physics Score11506 Combined Score10698 Graphics Test 173.1 FPS Graphics Test 272.1 FPS Graphics Test 393.0 FPS Graphics Test 445.2 FPS Physics Test36.5 FPS Combined Test49.8 FPS


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6661137

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad

edit: his ram is probably clocked higher then my xmp 1600.


----------



## Renairy

Wait you have 2 titans and a 780 ACX ? Dude i though i was bad.
What do your titans do ?
I had the quickest ones for a while broke #1 in the valley thread for about a week. i think im 2nd now i miss those bastards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Seems pretty inline with this members's score at 5.0 ("sniperpowa"). Remember this is Sandy Bridge, not Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6661137
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad
> 
> edit: his ram is probably clocked higher then my xmp 1600.


Yeah i had 2600k and 2700k @ 5.0ghz 24/7 for a while.
My benches at 5.0Ghz yielded ~12200 though i did have significantly faster RAM which plays a big role in physics believe it or not.
Makes sense since ur only running 1600mhz RAM


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Seems pretty inline with this members's *Physics* score at 5.0 ("sniperpowa"). Remember this is Sandy Bridge, not Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6661137
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad
> 
> edit: his ram is probably clocked higher then my xmp 1600.


My ram is running at 2133mhz.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Wait you have 2 titans and a 780 ACX ? Dude i though i was bad.
> What do your titans do ?
> I had the quickest ones for a while broke #1 in the valley thread for about a week. i think im 2nd now i miss those bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i had 2600k and 2700k @ 5.0ghz 24/7 for a while.
> My benches at 5.0Ghz yielded ~12200 though i did have significantly faster RAM which plays a big role in physics believe it or not.
> Makes sense since ur only running 1600mhz RAM


I'm good at 5.0, really just wanted to get up from 4.7 to avoid holding back three 780s. The total score was about 200 points shy of the SLI Titans I had with the cpu at 4.7.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> My ram is running at 2133mhz.


There you go


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm good at 5.0, really just wanted to get up from 4.7 to avoid holding back three 780s. The total score was about 200 points shy of the SLI Titans I had with the cpu at 4.7.


Yeah 780's in SLI would be almost just as good. Did u compare the GPU scores or overall ?
I would compare the GPU scores for a more accurate comparison


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yeah 780's in SLI would be almost just as good. Did u compare the GPU scores or overall ?
> I would compare the GPU scores for a more accurate comparison


I'll need to dig for the screeny. Hehe, I should trump the two Titans once the 3rd goes in (pending delivery). I'm going for a stable setup not a max setup. I may down clock to 4.8-4.9 if there's really little impact as temps and power draw are worthless if that's the case.

Redid my tim now the cpu shot up 5-10c. Damn, I hate when things back peddle







....


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'll need to dig for the screeny. Hehe, I should trump the two Titans once the 3rd goes in (pending delivery). I'm going for a stable setup not a max setup. I may down clock to 4.8-4.9 if there's really little impact as temps and power draw are worthless if that's the case.
> 
> Redid my tim now the cpu shot up 5-10c. Damn, I hate when things back peddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Darn, im waiting for artic silv 5... using the TIM on the h80i block i just installed on a 3930k... so bad it aint funny


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> AX750, 2x 780 ACX, 2500k @ 4.5. Seeing around 530W at the wall, so 480W draw on the PSU side. Should be fine. Just don't Furmark and Prime95 at the same time.


Thanks for that,wont be benching or anything like that,like i said will run them both at stock clock whenever i get the other card,wont really be a need to overclock them,doubt there is any game coming up that 2 780 @ 1080p wont be able to handle....


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Wait you have 2 titans and a 780 ACX ? Dude i though i was bad.
> What do your titans do ?
> I had the quickest ones for a while broke #1 in the valley thread for about a week. i think im 2nd now i miss those bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i had 2600k and 2700k @ 5.0ghz 24/7 for a while.
> My benches at 5.0Ghz yielded ~12200 though i did have significantly faster RAM which plays a big role in physics believe it or not.
> Makes sense since ur only running 1600mhz RAM


I haven't flashed my Titan's. I was waiting for Ivy E to come out and go underwater with the Titan's for an ultimate final machine but after the 780s came out I'm rethinking what to do.

1150 is the highest I've hit with one of the Titans and 1132 on the 2nd one. I haven't tried hitting higher clocks with them.

My 780 SC ACX was hitting 1225mhz for benching and gaming stable, got it I think 1252 for bench stable but gaming unstable. Only bought one anyways to play with, waiting on 780 Classified/Lightning reviews and I might actually ditch it all for three of them.


----------



## Killa Cam

so i got my second 780 in today, but it wasnt what i expected.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






i ordered the stock reference card from newegg, but got the superclocked version, well, the box version. the card is still stock and has the stock sku, but its weird that it was mispackaged.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> so i got my second 780 in today, but it wasnt what i expected.
> 
> 
> 
> i ordered the stock reference card from newegg, but got the superclocked version, well, the box version. the card is still stock and has the stock sku, but its weird that it was mispackaged.


It happens. Got a RMA'ed Titan that had a SC SKU but stock Titan BIOS and no Titan SC Sticker.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Darn, im waiting for artic silv 5... using the TIM on the h80i block i just installed on a 3930k... so bad it aint funny


Ended up opening and cleaning the block. Did remove some gunk but it only made as slight difference. Settled on 4.8 since I'm a good 15-20°c cooler and its running 90Mv less. This should be fine for three 780s. Right now both 780s are running 99% load in 3d11 w/ 4.8.

Man, itching to get these waterblocks on the 780s


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNDan*
> 
> Yo rdlambe1 - can you tell me if you can set the idle speed of the fans down lower than 39% (say 20%)? I'm a bit irritated by my EVGA 780 w/ ACX cooler since the fans won't idle lower than 39% and at idle it is louder than my SLI'ed Windforce 670's were...
> 
> thanks!
> dan


Hi Dan,

I'm afraid I won't be able to check this for you till after the weekend - heading away, back Monday! I will test it then for you, super quiet card though!

Does anybody know what setting to use to overclock using Precision?


----------



## mcrbradbury

just got these bad boys today.
so so so so happy.


----------



## Stanri010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Im going to be going to the US (Michigan) soon. Anyone know places close to Lake Orion‎, Orion Township, MI 48362, USA where I can drive down and purchase GTX 780 SCs?


My best guess is the microcenter that's close to Detroit would be your best bet. It's the only real computer hardware store but best call in first to check.


----------



## Renairy

Here's my contribution.
GTX 780 @ 1215Mhz */* 1.175v (+13mv), stock BIOS and 3200Mhz VRAM.
ASIC = 78.3%



Spoiler: 2hrs BF3 gameplay









Spoiler: My new RIG 780


----------



## marsha11

Ive overclocked a 670 prior to getting my 780 and followed a good step by step guide on this forum. Thanks to a link there is a general guide else were using precision x.

If anyone could do a quick bullet point do this then this ..then this for this new card and updated precision x I would be most greatful. Nothing to in depth, just a few points to get me started again.

I was goin to set my disired fan curve, set temp target. Then start gradualy increasing core then memory and test in game.

Any points of advise appreciated


----------



## malmental




----------



## wermad

Welcome to the club


----------



## malmental

It was the last one.....
if you check now you'll see it says out of stock...









thanks bro, you helped me out with this one.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> It was the last one.....
> if you check now you'll see it says out of stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro, you helped me out with this one.


np


----------



## Shaitan

So I did the unthinkable last night. I installed an EVGA backplate on my MSI card. I feel like I am going to burn in a special level of computer hell for this...


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> So I did the unthinkable last night. I installed an EVGA backplate on my MSI card. I feel like I am going to burn in a special level of computer hell for this...


if only msi or other aibs provided backplates for reference cards. its the only reason why i stick to evga when it comes to reference. great customer service and high resale value is a plus also


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> So I did the unthinkable last night. I installed an EVGA backplate on my MSI card. I feel like I am going to burn in a special level of computer hell for this...


I've installed some with EK, DD, Heatkiller, and Koolance waterblocks. I actually had to mod them with a drill. No sin there, right







?


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> if only msi or other aibs provided backplates for reference cards. its the only reason why i stick to evga when it comes to reference. great customer service and high resale value is a plus also


This is so very true. I wanted the EVGA reference model, but I became impatient and just ordered the MSI one as I've always had good experiences with their motherboards.


----------



## Ribozyme

The Asus 780 dc2 already available somewhere?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> So I did the unthinkable last night. I installed an EVGA backplate on my MSI card. I feel like I am going to burn in a special level of computer hell for this...


Acetone the EVGA off. I don't think they are laser etched.


----------



## Uzanar

Can anyone give me a reasonable answer to how much 1.2V decreases the lifetime of the GPU rather than using 1.15V?

Are we talking 20 years VS 10 years when gaming daily, 10 years VS 5 years or 5 years vs 3 years?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> This is so very true. I wanted the EVGA reference model, but I became impatient and just ordered the MSI one as I've always had good experiences with their motherboards.


lol i waited 2 days for the reference to be back in stock. i used nowinstock.net as their auto notifying is faster than newegg. i was tempted to go msi too. nothing wrong with what u did. back plate adds more value to me than a superclocked bios. besides, all reference look the same.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Acetone the EVGA off. I don't think they are laser etched.


The EVGA is a cutout of the backplate, it isn't easily visible from the window though so it is ok. Also there are not visible markings on the reference cards to specify their brand, so noone would ever actually notice anyway.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Acetone the EVGA off. I don't think they are laser etched.


u cant. the evga logo is a cut out of the back plate


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> The Asus 780 dc2 already available somewhere?


no, I've been looking for past two days.
not yet.


----------



## maxtoned

test


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> The EVGA is a cutout of the backplate, it isn't easily visible from the window though so it is ok. Also there are not visible markings on the reference cards to specify their brand, so noone would ever actually notice anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> u cant. the evga logo is a cut out of the back plate


Somehow I completely forgot about that,







You're definitely going to computer hell Shaitan.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Can anyone give me a reasonable answer to how much 1.2V decreases the lifetime of the GPU rather than using 1.15V?
> 
> Are we talking 20 years VS 10 years when gaming daily, 10 years VS 5 years or 5 years vs 3 years?


Unless someone works for Nvidia here you won't get an accurate answer. But I think you will be fine for atlest 5 years. Its not just about voltages either, its about heat, high voltages and heat kill the GPU faster than just 1 or the other,


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Unless someone works for Nvidia here you won't get an accurate answer. But I think you will be fine for atlest 5 years. Its not just about voltages either, its about heat, high voltages and heat kill the GPU faster than just 1 or the other,


Ok, have somebody fried a GTX 780 yet with +38mV or with some kind of modded BIOS? I've been searching for it but I can't find anyone who has.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> lol i waited 2 days for the reference to be back in stock. i used nowinstock.net as their auto notifying is faster than newegg. i was tempted to go msi too. nothing wrong with what u did. back plate adds more value to me than a superclocked bios. besides, all reference look the same.


I wish that I had more patience, but once I decide to do something, I just go and do it. I should've done the same as you, but I doubt that I'll have any problems with the card that would cause the need to use the warranty. I am with you on the backplate vs superclocked bios. I would much rather overclock the card myself if I even want to, I left my 690 at stock.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've installed some with EK, DD, Heatkiller, and Koolance waterblocks. I actually had to mod them with a drill. No sin there, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Ha! My OCD would cause me to have an aneurysm









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Somehow I completely forgot about that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely going to computer hell Shaitan.


Thanks for confirming that for me!


----------



## 7tronic

Just ordered two EVGA GTX 780's, due next Tuesday-its going to be a long weekend, and not in a good way

I went with the EVGA/03G-P4-2781-KR models. Can anyone who got the same card please confirm if they come with a SLI bridge?

Thanks!


----------



## malmental

they do...


----------



## Uzanar

Hmmmm guys I have a really weird problem when I'm overclocking with 1.2V....

If iI set the Core clock to +210 and let Heaven 4.0 run with OSD from EVGA Precision X the benchmark starts off at 1241MHz with 1.2V and then slowly clocks itself down to 1228MHZ at 1.187V, 1215MHz at 1.175V and then finally 1202MHz at 1.150V resulting in a crash.

Why is the Vcore dropping along with the clock-speed?`That is not so optimal...
My goal is to try out if 1202MHz at 1.2V is stable and if the Vcore drops to 1.150V that's not so easy


----------



## maxtoned

Is this normal? or should i RMA?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Just ordered two EVGA GTX 780's, due next Tuesday-its going to be a long weekend, and not in a good way
> 
> I went with the EVGA/03G-P4-2781-KR models. Can anyone who got the same card please confirm if they come with a SLI bridge?
> 
> Thanks!


they don't, well at least here in the u.s. as far as im concern, sli bridges comes with your motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> they do...


sli bridges? i don't think so. amd gpus come with a crossfire bridge.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxtoned*
> 
> Is this normal? or should i RMA?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if you're bothered by it, then go for it. what brand is it?


----------



## malmental

retail packages of GPU's (gaming level) come with SLi bridges (nVidia cards of course)..

every retail package I have ever gotten have all came with SLI bridges.
not sure where your buying yours from.?


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hmmmm guys I have a really weird problem when I'm overclocking with 1.2V....
> 
> If iI set the Core clock to +210 and let Heaven 4.0 run with OSD from EVGA Precision X the benchmark starts off at 1241MHz with 1.2V and then slowly clocks itself down to 1228MHZ at 1.187V, 1215MHz at 1.175V and then finally 1202MHz at 1.150V resulting in a crash.
> 
> Why is the Vcore dropping along with the clock-speed?`That is not so optimal...
> My goal is to try out if 1202MHz at 1.2V is stable and if the Vcore drops to 1.150V that's not so easy


Hmm, that is definitely odd. It is dropping in 13Mhz increments like it is throttling but that shouldn't affect voltage. In valley, when I would have my card clocked too high, I would just take a massive fps hit and eventually a crash, but the voltage and clock would stay at the OC limit. Maybe it was a bad flash of the bios? I would try reflashing the stock bios back to the card and then apply the modded bios again just to test.


----------



## maxtoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> if you're bothered by it, then go for it. what brand is it?


Reference Asus, bothered by it yes because its a steady increase.
At first i didnt have it and since last week it has been increasing, but i dont even know what it is and weither i can fix it myself.
Rather that than 2 week waiting time for RMA.


----------



## tarpon31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> fixed now


This looks great and matches the card. Thankyou so much for this.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> retail packages of GPU's (gaming level) come with SLi bridges (nVidia cards of course)..
> 
> every retail package I have ever gotten have all came with SLI bridges.
> not sure where your buying yours from.?


where are you from? maybe different in other countries, but here in the u.s. most if not all nvidia cards do not come with an sli bridge.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxtoned*
> 
> Reference Asus, bothered by it yes because its a steady increase.
> At first i didnt have it and since last week it has been increasing, but i dont even know what it is and weither i can fix it myself.
> Rather that than 2 week waiting time for RMA.


ooh... i haven't heard a lot of good things about asus when it comes to customer service. but i heard asus in europe is good. idk their rma policy, but if something you bought is not working properly or bothering u, u should contact them about the problem and see what options they can provide then go from there. good luck


----------



## Killa Cam

delete dbl pst


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Hmm, that is definitely odd. It is dropping in 13Mhz increments like it is throttling but that shouldn't affect voltage. In valley, when I would have my card clocked too high, I would just take a massive fps hit and eventually a crash, but the voltage and clock would stay at the OC limit. Maybe it was a bad flash of the bios? I would try reflashing the stock bios back to the card and then apply the modded bios again just to test.


Hmmmm weird, I put the Core at 195+ and booted up Valley. It started at 1215Mhz at 1.2V and continued like that for about 5+ scenes until it switched to 1176MHz at 1.150V in a split second and stayed there. And I haven't flashed my BIOS btw because I *think* I got the latest already applied to the card since I can overvolt it? The BIOS is 80.10.36.00.02 according to GPU-Z.

An interesting fact I found while looking at the graphs in Precision X was that my power target reached 107-108% the second before it happened, (The power target is set at the maximum of 106% and temp target at 85C). Could I be bottlenecked by the power target...? -.-


----------



## malmental

Killa Cam -
in the US-Southeast and all of my nVidia GPU's of SLi capability have come with a SLI bridge.
my condolences bro..


----------



## wholeeo

I've never had a Nvidia card come with an SLI bridge though I've only been on the Nvidia side starting with the 500 series. EVGA 570s, Zotac 580s, EVGA 680, 690, Titan's, 780s. None have come with an SLI bridge.


----------



## malmental

I have always gotten one especially with all my MSI Twin Frozer and PE cards.
(GTX 460, 570's, 660Ti and 670's all MSI)..

my last eVGA GTX 580 SC came with one as well.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Killa Cam -
> in the US-Southeast and all of my nVidia GPU's of SLi capability have come with a SLI bridge.
> my condolences bro..


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> retail packages of GPU's (gaming level) come with SLi bridges (nVidia cards of course)..
> 
> every retail package I have ever gotten have all came with SLI bridges.
> not sure where your buying yours from.?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> they don't, well at least here in the u.s. as far as im concern, sli bridges comes with your motherboard.
> sli bridges? i don't think so. amd gpus come with a crossfire bridge.


Thanks for the replies. I ordered them from Scan in the UK, to try and clarify, I have sent an email to EVGA to confirm, but any unboxings/product content photos I have seen don't show a SLI bridge.. These are the first Nvidia cards since I had a pair of 8800 GTX'


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I have always gotten one especially with all my MSI Twin Frozer and PE cards.
> (GTX 460, 570's, 660Ti and 670's all MSI)..
> 
> my last eVGA GTX 580 SC came with one as well.


----------



## malmental

I probably just jinx myself and will not get one now.
damn Obama..


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I have always gotten one especially with all my MSI Twin Frozer and PE cards.
> (GTX 460, 570's, 660Ti and 670's all MSI)..
> 
> my last eVGA GTX 580 SC came with one as well.


Seriously?

My BFG 8800GT 512MB OC, EVGA GTX 260 216, EVGA GTX 690 Sig, EVGA GTX 650Ti 1GB SSC, EVGA GTX 680 Classified x 2, EVGA GTX Titan SC Sig x 2, and EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX never came with a SLI bridge...


----------



## skyn3t

Both of my 780's didn't come with sli bridge and my old 670's didn't come either. I'm in us what hell. I had to get my hard bridge from ebay.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Both of my 780's didn't come with sli bridge and my old 670's didn't come either. I'm in us what hell. I had to get my hard bridge from ebay.


And as I understood it, nVidia board partners have never given away SLI bridges with their cards. Now Motherboards did include SLI bridges, but no Crossfire bridge..since Crossfire Bridges came with the GPU


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> My BFG 8800GT 512MB OC, EVGA GTX 260 216, EVGA GTX 690 Sig, EVGA GTX 650Ti 1GB SSC, EVGA GTX 680 Classified x 2, EVGA GTX Titan SC Sig x 2, and EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX never came with a SLI bridge...


exactly. since my msi gtx 460 hawk, evga 560 ti, evga sc+ 680, evga 680 ftw+ 4gb, and now my evga 780. ive never seen an sli bridge included.

in other news, i just checked cooling configurator and they had the evgas ftw 780 compatible with the reference blocks. i thought that was interesting. i guess the ftw 780 wont have a custom design.


----------



## Killa Cam

and cooling configurator has confirmed that ek will be making a block for the asus direct cu 780


----------



## Kimofil

Recently bought reference 780 from Gigabyte.

First of all, ASIC is a record 59.5%








Card run silent, but that is a only positive point about it really.
Default boost is 953, but after a few seconds of a Crysis 3 it going down to a 863 and then running on this clock. Temps quickly rising to more than 80 degrees even on open stand and with stock clock.
Overclocking it was totally mess. Max that i can get is 1124Mhz run of 3DMark 2013. This is with +181 boost at stock 1.16V. 1137Mhz crashes immediately, voltage increase not helps at all. I can't even upped to +35mv. Only 25. For Heaven run, it was crashed even at less than 1100Mhz. I can only get to a 1045Mhz stable clock for a FEW MINUTES in Crysis 3. All this is with stock BIOS.

I returned card today, done with this **** for now at least








I'd bet this is ****tiest 780 ever done......
Now running my GT 610 with 78.8% ASIC and totally happy


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hmmmm weird, I put the Core at 195+ and booted up Valley. It started at 1215Mhz at 1.2V and continued like that for about 5+ scenes until it switched to 1176MHz at 1.150V in a split second and stayed there. And I haven't flashed my BIOS btw because I *think* I got the latest already applied to the card since I can overvolt it? The BIOS is 80.10.36.00.02 according to GPU-Z.
> 
> An interesting fact I found while looking at the graphs in Precision X was that my power target reached 107-108% the second before it happened, (The power target is set at the maximum of 106% and temp target at 85C). Could I be bottlenecked by the power target...? -.-


My bad, I assumed that since you had stated 1.2V that you were running the modded bios. You might try backing up your bios and flashing the modded one to the card to see if you get different results. I didn't think the stock bios allowed the card to get up to 1.2V.

Edit: As a side note, your clocks are probably not reporting correctly from the stock bios. Mine at stock was saying that I boosted to 1202 out of the box and ~1350 with +150 on the core (that is the max that I can do at stock). Once I put the modded bios on the card I could run +320 and it reported my clocks at ~1221 which would be about correct.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimofil*
> 
> Recently bought reference 780 from Gigabyte.
> 
> First of all, ASIC is a record 59.5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card run silent, but that is a only positive point about it really.
> Default boost is 953, but after a few seconds of a Crysis 3 it going down to a 863 and then running on this clock. Temps quickly rising to more than 80 degrees even on open stand and with stock clock.
> Overclocking it was totally mess. Max that i can get is 1124Mhz run of 3DMark 2013. This is with +181 boost at stock 1.16V. 1137Mhz crashes immediately, voltage increase not helps at all. I can't even upped to +35mv. Only 25. For Heaven run, it was crashed even at less than 1100Mhz. I can only get to a 1045Mhz stable clock for a FEW MINUTES in Crysis 3. All this is with stock BIOS.
> 
> I returned card today, done with this **** for now at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet this is ****tiest 780 ever done......
> Now running my GT 610 with 78.8% ASIC and totally happy


You returned a card because it couldn't overclock well?


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You returned a card because it couldn't overclock well?


If I could I'd probably do that as well with such a bad overclocker but I don't think you can just "return it" here in Sweden.
By the way, think about what this website's name is


----------



## Wille114

Which one is better in SLI ? Nvidia reference cooler or EVGA ACX ?

(Case Antec 1200 and motherboard Asus RIVE)


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just saw this:
> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-781418-1-1.html
> 
> A users review on 4xTitans on 7680x1440... the only thing that mattered was the Vram usage. Only way you gonna go over 3gb is if you use AA.
> 
> Made the 780s a man priority on my system now!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Thats a big MIGHT.
> 
> Even crysis that brings PCs to it's knees uses around 2.5gb
> 
> 
> And we are talking about Memory Allocation... not usage! The game might allocate it but it might not use it.
> 
> Far Cry 3 only uses 2.3gb...
> 
> 
> Assassins Creed uses less then 2gb
> 
> 
> By the time new games require more Vram they also need more GPU power and by that time Maxwell will be upon us.
> 
> It's all a big MIGHT at this moment.
> 
> I will take Solid information any day for this time and day then what MIGHT happen in the future.
> 
> BRB selling three 680s.


Was posted on the Nvidia Surround club. Said It's relevant here... more so!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> If I could I'd probably do that as well with such a bad overclocker but I don't think you can just "return it" here in Sweden.
> By the way, think about what this website's name is


I'm aware of the name of this website and I'm sure 99% of the people on here would agree returning a card or getting a replacement just because it does not overclock well is unethical and it abuses the manufacturer.


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You returned a card because it couldn't overclock well?


Yes, moneyback is good thing


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> So I did the unthinkable last night. I installed an EVGA backplate on my MSI card. I feel like I am going to burn in a special level of computer hell for this...


Don't worry you will get your own special table at the EVGA family diners


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimofil*
> 
> Recently bought reference 780 from Gigabyte.
> 
> First of all, ASIC is a record 59.5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card run silent, but that is a only positive point about it really.
> Default boost is 953, but after a few seconds of a Crysis 3 it going down to a 863 and then running on this clock. Temps quickly rising to more than 80 degrees even on open stand and with stock clock.
> Overclocking it was totally mess. Max that i can get is 1124Mhz run of 3DMark 2013. This is with +181 boost at stock 1.16V. 1137Mhz crashes immediately, voltage increase not helps at all. I can't even upped to +35mv. Only 25. For Heaven run, it was crashed even at less than 1100Mhz. I can only get to a 1045Mhz stable clock for a FEW MINUTES in Crysis 3. All this is with stock BIOS.
> 
> I returned card today, done with this **** for now at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet this is ****tiest 780 ever done......
> Now running my GT 610 with 78.8% ASIC and totally happy


Madness, in here Finland you cannot return the card unless its faulty one. Anyway im happy with my reference, can bench with stock bios @ 1181 core and gaming its stable @ 1150 (65% asic quality).


----------



## LimogesGuy

My Gigabyte GTX 780 with stock cooler operates at 79 deg C when doing Ugine's Benchmark Valley. I do it at full everything at 1900 x 1220.

1) Is this normal? Someone on the benchmark thread said it was.

2) How hot can I safely run it? I am thinking that a liquid solution (not a bottle of scotch!) is going to be required if I want to overclock anything on the GPU side.


----------



## Tonza

Extra cooling is not gonna make your 780 overclock any better, also its safe to run these things with the precision X limits (expect overvoltage).


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Madness, in here Finland you cannot return the card unless its faulty one. Anyway im happy with my reference, can bench with stock bios @ 1181 core and gaming its stable @ 1150 (65% asic quality).


So sorry, i can moneyback almost anything in a 7-day period after buying









If you card stable in ALL benches at 1181 core, than's a good thing, you ASIC still higher than my, i don't even see TITAN or 780 with a less than 60 ASIC.
I think my is the baddest of all time


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> well this will be my last post tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love red.
> 
> GTX780.red.v2.zip 663k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ wermad , I will update the GPU blocks tomorrow. peace


Nice thanks for that one. I like it. + Reps for ya!


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimofil*
> 
> So sorry, i can moneyback almost anything in a 7-day period after buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you card stable in ALL benches at 1181 core, than's a good thing, you ASIC still higher than my, i don't even see TITAN or 780 with a less than 60 ASIC.
> I think my is the baddest of all time


what? a higher ASIC doesn't make it a better card... and to return a card just because it didn't overclock to your standards?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hi guys i just got my EVGA GTX780 SC and i have a quick question , on the light up "GEFORCE GTX" logo is the G and X brighter then all the other letters?

Im using the EVGA LED Controller and it doesn't mater if i turn down the brightness or turn it up the G and X seem brighter! and i want to know if there all like that!


----------



## 7tronic

Re. SLI bridges being bundled with their cards EVGA replied:

''Hello,

Sli bridges will come generally with the motherboard that you bought, assuming this was a third party and not a prebuilt computer (dell,hp). You may want to contact your motherboards manufacturer to see if they can not supply you with one.If you have further questions, we are available 24/7.

Regards,
EVGA''


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX 780 with stock cooler operates at 79 deg C when doing Ugine's Benchmark Valley. I do it at full everything at 1900 x 1220.
> 
> 1) Is this normal? Someone on the benchmark thread said it was.
> 
> 2) How hot can I safely run it? I am thinking that a liquid solution (not a bottle of scotch!) is going to be required if I want to overclock anything on the GPU side.


Stock it is set to run up 79c. With EVGA precision you can set it to 85-86c to get some higher boost.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> well this will be my last post tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love red.
> 
> GTX780.red.v2.zip 663k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ wermad , I will update the GPU blocks tomorrow. peace


Wow, nice!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Nice thanks for that one. I like it. + Reps for ya!


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Wow, nice!


Finally Friday and on my way home.








, I'm preparing a new look for it and color scheme.

To be continued...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you.
> Finally Friday and on my way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm preparing a new look for it and color scheme.
> 
> To be continued...


No problem. The things I noticed though are that the fan indicator arrow and the boost clock arrow are very hard to see.

I wish this Friday was a typical one but I am recovering from surgery on wed and I cant do much of anything. I am home bound for awhile. SO I guess I work and mess with the computer for awhile. Pretty exciting.


----------



## Brianmz

Well got everything ready delivered today, minus my gpus, but hopefully by tomorrow now so I can officially join.

1st part of the loop ready to be setup:


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Well got everything ready delivered today, minus my gpus, but hopefully by tomorrow now so I can officially join.
> 
> 1st part of the loop ready to be setup:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My pc part of the room is a mess atm >.<


I see you went with the Asus ROG Extreme mobo. I have been looking at that one for awhile and now I am thinking of it again now that Haswell is such a bust. Wanted to get 3930 with it. That mobo can do Tri-Sli at x16 cant it? I also read a ton of reviews on newegg about how many issues people had with them. hopefully it wont be the case for you though.


----------



## Brianmz

It does 16x/8x/16x Tri Sli, will find out monday if the mobo doesnt have any issues when I do the full loop, will just test the gpus 1st over the weekend.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> It does 16x/8x/16x Tri Sli, will find out monday if the mobo doesnt have any issues when I do the full loop, will just test the gpus 1st over the weekend.


That is still really good that it does 2 at x16. Hope it works out for you. I am going to skip haswell unless Ivy-E is just as good as SB-E in performance and OC with lower temps than normal Ivy but I doubt it. I have a major itch to upgrade with a nice loop and case but I am so undecided as to which CPU to go with.


----------



## wermad

RIVE has 40 lanes, so it can do 16x/8x/16x or 16x/8x/8x/8x in 4-way sli. Its a really good board. Since its very popular, you'll see a lot of issues as the market share is obviously bigger. i sold mine and I do regret it a bit. It was such a treat to overclock a 3820 and so easy A'la ROG.

Slap on a water block(s) on it and some ram blocks to bling it out









https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#specifications


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> RIVE has 40 lanes, so it can do 16x/8x/16x or 16x/8x/8x/8x in 4-way sli. Its a really good board. Since its very popular, you'll see a lot of issues as the market share is obviously bigger. i sold mine and I do regret it a bit. It was such a treat to overclock a 3820 and so easy A'la ROG.
> 
> Slap on a water block(s) on it and some ram blocks to bling it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_EXTREME/#specifications


The 3820 is good option to save money for sure. I need to consider that one. Yes for sure I will bling it out with some lights and fancy doo dads.


----------



## Brianmz

Lol yep, got the 3930k for it, got some red leads for the raystorm, when I add the GPU blocks and rads next month, I might put on a block on the RIVE if I don't get too lazy, is it necessary for it when going for hich overclocks?


----------



## furyn9

Any one has this problem in SLI , default setting card #1 boost 1071mhz , card #2 1041mhz , the only wait I can match it , is setting up separate, also asic #1 68% card #2 64% should I ask for replaced that 2nd card or this is a normal behavior ? thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Any one has this problem in SLI , default setting card #1 boost 1071mhz , card #2 1041mhz , the only wait I can match it , is setting up separate, also asic #1 68% card #2 64% should I ask for replaced that 2nd card or this is a normal behavior ? thanks


I have the exact thing







I tested the lower Asic card on its own and that was the highest boost I could get as well. seems like its just luck of the draw. If you want to return it try it, but you might have to wait a bit since they're selling out like crazy everywhere.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey Guys i got my EVGA GTX780 SC today and im noticing my cards core clock stays at 575 MHz and memory clock stays at 3004 MHz no matter if im gaming or on the desktop and im running it problems in all my games and trying to rule out if this is the problem???

Like arent the 780 SC supposed to be core clock 941 MHz and memory clock 6008 MHz ??

** This is all according to Afterburner **

this is a in game screenshot


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey Guys i got my EVGA GTX780 SC today and im noticing my cards core clock stays at 575 MHz and memory clock stays at 3004 MHz no matter if im gaming or on the desktop and im running it problems in all my games and trying to rule out if this is the problem???
> 
> Like arent the 780 SC supposed to be core clock 941 MHz and memory clock 6008 MHz ??
> 
> ** This is all according to Afterburner **
> 
> this is a in game screenshot


Do you have screen shot of the graph in AB after running a bench? You can detach the graph and expand it if its a long benchmark.

edit: hover the mouse over the highest peak of core clock and it will show you the #.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you have screen shot of the graph in AB after running a bench? You can detach the graph and expand it if its a long benchmark.
> 
> edit: hover the mouse over the highest peak of core clock and it will show you the #.




thats a screenshot while gaming, i have to install a benchmark, im just setup evga precision to see if i get different readings


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have the exact thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested the lower Asic card on its own and that was the highest boost I could get as well. seems like its just luck of the draw. If you want to return it try it, but you might have to wait a bit since they're selling out like crazy everywhere.


I can get 1200+ each card separately, in SLI Only can get 1176mhz first card stock volt 2nd card 1.175V , I think I can push more in SLI but I'm happy so far with the result ,


----------



## DarkSamus

Well it now appears I'll be joining the GTX 780 club after-all.
Yesterday my GF *****ed that I was planning to buy 2x 770s in July.

So she gave me an ultimatum.
I am not allowed to get 2x 770s as she wants me to get 1x780 instead in July and get another 780 for SLI in January.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That is still really good that it does 2 at x16. Hope it works out for you. I am going to skip haswell unless Ivy-E is just as good as SB-E in performance and OC with lower temps than normal Ivy but I doubt it. I have a major itch to upgrade with a nice loop and case but I am so undecided as to which CPU to go with.


Core i7 4960X, 4820K 4960X Ivy Bridge-E processor specs exposed
Quote:


> Honestly very very early benchmarks already have shown that the upcoming Intel Core i7-4960 Ivy Bridge-E processors will deliver only 5 percent to 10 percent better performance than their Sandy Bridge-E predecessor


----------



## georaldc

Finally got my 780 acx. Damn such an awesome card, very silent too. I tried running Valley at 1920x1080 ExtremeHD and got 65.9 (2578). I'm guessing that score is just about right for my setup (haven't oc'ed yet but afterburner is showing the gpu boosting up to 1110mhz)?


----------



## IronDoq

Little update on my 780 experience. I have the aqua computer block sitting on the desk in front of me. Ready to be installed. Begging to be screwed on. But wait. There's a problem. Three of the damn little screws on the back absolutely REFUSE to come out, despite the efforts of me, my brother, my dad, and my mom. These three are starting to get stripped, and without them I can't get the stock cooler off, as much as I love the damn thing. Suggestions for getting the screws out, I really need this to work


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Sweet baby Jesus.

Now tell me how you got the screws off!!!!!


----------



## zpaf

GTX780 at defaults with 3770K at 4500MHz.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6732185


----------



## Renairy

*Luvn'* this 780... working wonders on Crysis 3. Doesn't budge off my refresh rate at all not matter what (66 FPS - 66Hz 1920x1080p)
Rock solid stable at 1215Mhz / 1.175v - Doesn't break off 62-63c and silent as anything ! 77% Fan is at most !


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Sweet baby Jesus.
> 
> Now tell me how you got the screws off!!!!!


Screw driver...

Which screws are you having issues with? I've taken my ACX cooler off the 780 and Titan off numerous times now with no issue.


----------



## wermad

Best to use precision screw drivers. I helps a ton to remove screws.

My 780s are using torx T6 btw. My Titans had PH.


----------



## zpaf

GTX780 1254/1800


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE


----------



## marsha11

Getting artifacts in Borderlands 2 since getting my 780. Ive tried it unclocked and clocked. All my other games are ok. Running latest drivers.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Getting artifacts in Borderlands 2 since getting my 780. Ive tried it unclocked and clocked. All my other games are ok. Running latest drivers.
> 
> Any suggestions?


None, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Getting artifacts in Borderlands 2 since getting my 780. Ive tried it unclocked and clocked. All my other games are ok. Running latest drivers.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Having the same problem but with far cry 3 all other games run smoothly,i just decided to give it a break until better drivers are available....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> SkyNet, new ek blocks, please update the op:
> 
> Titan SE (not XXL), looks like they redesigned the vrm channels/paths and have extended the top piece to cover the whole pcb:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WB list update: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSQ:


Water block list update added in the front page . thank you.

PS : Now go squeeze those 3 way SLI 780's to the limited...







just don't squeeze to hard otherwise she going got spill some juice on you LOL


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *Luvn'* this 780... working wonders on Crysis 3. Doesn't budge off my refresh rate at all not matter what (66 FPS - 66Hz 1920x1080p)
> Rock solid stable at 1215Mhz / 1.175v - Doesn't break off 62-63c and silent as anything ! 77% Fan is at most !


nice clocks







and good to know you are happy with your product. I just wish the other who has returned they card was be happy too.



can you spot the difference between your skin and mine







( still in beta ) it need some adjustments.


----------



## marsha11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Having the same problem but with far cry 3 all other games run smoothly,i just decided to give it a break until better drivers are available....


Farcry runs perfectly for me. Odd.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Screw driver...
> 
> Which screws are you having issues with? I've taken my ACX cooler off the 780 and Titan off numerous times now with no issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Best to use precision screw drivers. I helps a ton to remove screws.
> 
> My 780s are using torx T6 btw. My Titans had PH.


Let me post some pics. I'm about to pull my hair out, my PC is just waiting to be re-plumbed and this is the only thing holding it up. It's the hex screws on the back, three of them refused to budge and now they WILL NOT come out.







With this screw I got a bit impatient and was trying to use a nail file to create something that a larger flathead screwdriver could use, it's incredible slow work though.


----------



## cowie

I'd first try 1 size bigger torx if that dont work
Get to a drill press and use small bit to drill it out.
you wont have to go far down and if your carefull the rest of the screw on the sides will just spin out...been there done that


----------



## Rei86

Looks like T6 Torx head...unless you totally flibbed the Philips head stripped it...

Are they EVGA 780s BTW? Because you can actually request an RMA for stripped screws, and you sir have stripped screws now.

Or go get a rubber band, place the band on top and unscrew the screw.


----------



## i7monkey

My card runs fine at 1124. Anything over and it freezes and crashes in some games and benches.

It freezes, then sometimes makes repeated buzzing noises (the in game audio not the actual card), then it turns black, then 5-10 seconds later it exits to the desktop saying that the game or benchmark crashed.

I can also press crtl+alt+delete and exit that way.

Am I experiencing GPU damage related to the buggy drivers or is this normal? I don't remember seeing artifacts or black screens during the games at all. It only seem to crash if the core is pushed more than 1124.


----------



## wermad

The last pic shoes PH. You want to use a precision screw driver. It allows you to add a bit of pressure to turn the threads. Regular screw drivers can cause the heads to be stripped.



http://www.amazon.com/Maxtech-16521MX-32-Piece-Precision-Bit/dp/B000MF754W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1371316965&sr=8-4&keywords=precision+screwdriver+set

If its a stuck, use some heat. The threadlock can sometimes make it challenging. Just take your time and don't rush. And keep in mind its an expensive gpu too









I had the hardest time with GTX 480s but mostly all others, it was a breeze.


----------



## Rei86

Your GPU is unstable at your OC.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I'd first try 1 size bigger torx if that dont work
> Get to a drill press and use small bit to drill it out.
> you wont have to go far down and if your carefull the rest of the screw on the sides will just spin out...been there done that


I know that the screws on the PCB are torx t6 screws, and I have a t8 and t9 head, but mysteriously my t7 has disappeared. I'm hesitant to use a drill on the card, being rather dangerous and all. I don't actually have the block for my second card which is scheduled to arrive next tuesday, I might just wait for that card to arrive and use it for the block, while at the same time RMAing this card in the hopes that its replacement will let me take the stock cooler off. +rep to ya, any other suggestions?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> My card runs fine at 1124. Anything over and it freezes and crashes in some games and benches.
> 
> It freezes, then sometimes makes repeated buzzing noises (the in game audio not the actual card), then it turns black, then 5-10 seconds later it exits to the desktop saying that the game or benchmark crashed.
> 
> I can also press crtl+alt+delete and exit that way.
> 
> Am I experiencing GPU damage related to the buggy drivers or is this normal? I don't remember seeing artifacts or black screens during the games, only if the core is pushed more than 1124.


looks like you have some issue, what is your GPU clock offset? try
power target to 106% slide it all the way.
click on voltage control e set it to +38 and set your power target to +54 and post back


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like you have some issue, what is your GPU clock offset? try
> power target to 106% slide it all the way.
> click on voltage control e set it to +38 and set your power target to +54 and post back


Any luck with your yellow theme?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> I know that the screws on the PCB are torx t6 screws, and I have a t8 and t9 head, but mysteriously my t7 has disappeared. I'm hesitant to use a drill on the card, being rather dangerous and all. I don't actually have the block for my second card which is scheduled to arrive next tuesday, I might just wait for that card to arrive and use it for the block, while at the same time RMAing this card in the hopes that its replacement will let me take the stock cooler off. +rep to ya, any other suggestions?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Looks like T6 Torx head...unless you totally flibbed the Philips head stripped it...
> 
> Are they EVGA 780s BTW? Because you can actually request an RMA for stripped screws, and you sir have stripped screws now.
> 
> Or go get a rubber band, place the band on top and unscrew the screw.


They are EVGA 780s, bought them from Tiger Direct to avoid Newegg's California tax. I've tried the rubber band, but the screw hole just seemed too small for it to be effective. Should I try the thick long ones or the thin round ones? (heh) If worst comes to worst, I'll probably just request a replacement from TD. That would be quicker than dealing with EVGA, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The last pic shoes PH. You want to use a precision screw driver. It allows you to add a bit of pressure to turn the threads. Regular screw drivers can cause the heads to be stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Maxtech-16521MX-32-Piece-Precision-Bit/dp/B000MF754W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1371316965&sr=8-4&keywords=precision+screwdriver+set
> 
> If its a stuck, use some heat. The threadlock can sometimes make it challenging. Just take your time and don't rush. And keep in mind its an expensive gpu too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the hardest time with GTX 480s but mostly all others, it was a breeze.


By PH do you mean Philips Head? Because I can assure you, it's just a mauled torx head. I certainly could use a better screwdriver, the one that came with the AQ block is terrible.



I'm just hesitant to go and order something that MIGHT work and MIGHT not, for me, unless something magical happens, I'm leaning towards the RMA. I dunno


----------



## TheBenson

I got two EVGA ACX SC cards coming in the mail on Monday, I'm excited!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> They are EVGA 780s, bought them from Tiger Direct to avoid Newegg's California tax. I've tried the rubber band, but the screw hole just seemed too small for it to be effective. Should I try the thick long ones or the thin round ones? (heh) If worst comes to worst, I'll probably just request a replacement from TD. That would be quicker than dealing with EVGA, right?
> By PH do you mean Philips Head? Because I can assure you, it's just a mauled torx head. I certainly could use a better screwdriver, the one that came with the AQ block is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hesitant to go and order something that MIGHT work and MIGHT not, for me, unless something magical happens, I'm leaning towards the RMA. I dunno


Dunno, I don't like TigerDirect's website layout so I've never dealt with them.

I would try wide and thinner rubber bands, if that doesn't work just request a replacement man. I've had an issue on my old 690 too since it was loaded with blue crap on the thread, which I'm guessing was some type of loctite.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Any luck with your yellow theme?


yes







its almost done i will get this done today , right now I'm working on my 800D mod I'm doing a removable front acrylic panel for two intake front panel







and some other parts too.

I just finished this removable acrylic panel for my 800D this fron tapnel will be painted in black with 2 holes for intake fan for my front rad rx240




and this is the goods I just got in the mail today







the rest of the parts is in my bench test , MDPC


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like you have some issue, what is your GPU clock offset? try
> power target to 106% slide it all the way.
> click on voltage control e set it to +38 and set your power target to +54 and post back


Power is at 106
Temps are at 91
GPU Offset is +57

It seems to run perfectly fine at 1124. Anything over and it crashes. I'm just wondering if the crashes are due to *normal instability* or a *damaged GPU because of the new drivers*.

If I reached my max clock I'm happy with it, if my card is damaged because of the new drivers then that's not good.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Power is at 106
> Temps are at 91
> GPU Offset is +57
> 
> It seems to run perfectly fine at 1124. Anything over and it crashes. I'm just wondering if the crashes are due to *normal instability* or a *damaged GPU because of the new drivers*.
> 
> If I reached my max clock I'm happy with it, if my card is damaged because of the new drivers then that's not good.


I'm confuse if you have this card EVGA GTX 780 SC

this should be your config right , now follow me very carefully. the increment on GPU offset is +13
941Mhz Base Clock
993Mhz Boost Clock *>>>> +13 = 1006MHz in other to aquire 1124MHz you need to set GPU Offset to +131*
180.6GT/s Texture Fill Rate
3072MB GDDR5 Memory
6008Mhz Memory Clock
288.38GB/s Memory Bandwidth

if you have vBios i do recomend you to go back to stock bios of even better if you have stock bios go here EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Firmware Update v80.10.37 - Updated 5/31/13 find the version you need. It should be this version here v80.10.37 03G-P4-2783-KR - EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC update the bios anyways and get back to us.

PS: vBios still has a lot bug's and need to be fixed.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm confuse if you have this card EVGA GTX 780 SC


Yes, that's my card. EVGA GTX 780 SC.

Quote:


> this should be your config right , now follow me very carefully. the increment on GPU offset is +13
> 941Mhz Base Clock
> 993Mhz Boost Clock *>>>> +13 = 1006MHz in other to aquire 1124MHz you need to set GPU Offset to +131*


When I set the GPU offset to +57, the Core Boosts to 1124 and it seems to run fine.

I have stock voltages and the stock BIOS.

Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Yes, that's my card. EVGA GTX 780 SC.
> When I set the GPU offset to +57, the Core Boosts to 1124 and it seems to run fine.
> 
> I have stock voltages and the stock BIOS.
> 
> Am I doing it wrong?


ok just set every settings to default and hit TEST and tell me what is your max clock without add anything to GPU offset.

I still thinking you need a Bios update it may help your GPU because the new bios update is for Updated motherboard compatibility. and your mobo is not newer


----------



## Dopamin3

I am going to flash one of those BIOSes with boost disabled but how do I backup my current GPU BIOS? I go to save it from GPU-Z and it says "BIOS reading not supported on this device."


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> I am going to flash one of those BIOSes with boost disabled but how do I backup my current GPU BIOS? I go to save it from GPU-Z and it says "BIOS reading not supported on this device."


go to front page on this thread and download the Nvflash for windows

Extract the nvflash files to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1
save the BIOS file to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1

!Awlways backup your stock bios before flash vbios.
Nvflash For Windows V5.134.0.1

1st - step
Nvflash --protectoff
"This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"

2st - step
Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
"This will save the stock bios or vbios"

3st - step
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
"This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"

Enjoy! flashing.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> go to front page on this thread and download the Nvflash for windows
> 
> Extract the nvflash files to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1
> save the BIOS file to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1
> 
> !Awlways backup your stock bios before flash vbios.
> Nvflash For Windows V5.134.0.1
> 
> 1st - step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> "This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"
> 
> 2st - step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> "This will save the stock bios or vbios"
> 
> 3st - step
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> "This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"
> 
> Enjoy! flashing.


I just tried that but got "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed". I ran the command prompt as administrator and did --protectoff before attempting this. I am on driver 314.22 because I was having problems with 320.18 artifacting in BF3. Do I need to be on the latest driver?

Also you should add the Gigabyte Stock Windforce cooler to the list of cooling on the Google spreadsheet


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> I just tried that but got "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed". I ran the command prompt as administrator and did --protectoff before attempting this. I am on driver 314.22 because I was having problems with 320.18 artifacting in BF3. Do I need to be on the latest driver?
> 
> Also you should add the Gigabyte Stock Windforce cooler to the list of cooling on the Google spreadsheet


have you tried it with GPU-Z? I can save my bios with nvflash (linked in the front page ) and GPU-Z 0.71 , if not try and get back to us


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> I just tried that but got "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed". I ran the command prompt as administrator and did --protectoff before attempting this. I am on driver 314.22 because I was having problems with 320.18 artifacting in BF3. Do I need to be on the latest driver?


I got the same error, but the downloaded nvflash I got had a stock bios in it. I also saved one via GPU-Z but it saves as a .bin not .rom and I am not sure how you convert it to .rom. I did the flash to the modded bios and ran some tests but barely got 1201mhz to run stable on valley. It was not stable in BF3 or Batman AC though so I reverted it back to the stock bios. If you cant save the stock one you can still get the updated stock bios from EVGA here http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> have you tried it with GPU-Z? I can save my bios with nvflash (linked in the front page ) and GPU-Z 0.71 , if not try and get back to us


GPU-Z still returns the error "BIOS reading not supported on this device" even after doing nvflash --protectoff. That command completes successfully though and says "Setting EEPROM software protect setting... Remove EEPROM write protect complete."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I got the same error, but the downloaded nvflash I got had a stock bios in it. I also saved one via GPU-Z but it saves as a .bin not .rom and I am not sure how you convert it to .rom. I did the flash to the modded bios and ran some tests but barely got 1201mhz to run stable on valley. It was not stable in BF3 or Batman AC though so I reverted it back to the stock bios. If you cant save the stock one you can still get the updated stock bios from EVGA here http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772


My BIOS is not stock, I have the Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce card. Before I even attempt to flash I want to make sure I have a backup.

I might try in DOS I have a bootable flash drive. I'll report back soon.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> GPU-Z still returns the error "BIOS reading not supported on this device" even after doing nvflash --protectoff. That command completes successfully though and says "Setting EEPROM software protect setting... Remove EEPROM write protect complete."
> My BIOS is not stock, I have the Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce card. Before I even attempt to flash I want to make sure I have a backup.
> 
> I might try in DOS I have a bootable flash drive. I'll report back soon.


The only way you can backup your bios is if you do a bootable USB cuz windows is blocking you to save the bios. do you know how to make the bootable usb? in the front page has a guide for it and the command line is the same for nvflash for windows


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> GPU-Z still returns the error "BIOS reading not supported on this device" even after doing nvflash --protectoff. That command completes successfully though and says "Setting EEPROM software protect setting... Remove EEPROM write protect complete."
> My BIOS is not stock, I have the Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce card. Before I even attempt to flash I want to make sure I have a backup.
> 
> I might try in DOS I have a bootable flash drive. I'll report back soon.


Ya use GPU-Z then to save it but again I am not sure how people convert the .bin to .rom


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya use GPU-Z then to save it but again I am not sure how people convert the .bin to .rom


just rename the bin to rom .extension file







. code is the same.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya use GPU-Z then to save it but again I am not sure how people convert the .bin to .rom


GPU-Z doesn't work, you quoted my post just explaining that...

And trying it in DOS it doesn't recognize my card. Is there a newer version than 5.95 available for DOS? The link to download NVFlash for Windows in the original post only works for Windows, the exe doesn't even work in DOS. Here is the most current DOS one I could find doing a quick search which is what I used. Or are the commands different in DOS?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> GPU-Z doesn't work, you quoted my post just explaining that...
> 
> And trying it in DOS it doesn't recognize my card. Is there a newer version than 5.95 available for DOS? The link to download NVFlash for Windows in the original post only works for Windows, the exe doesn't even work in DOS. Here is the most current DOS one I could find doing a quick search which is what I used. Or are the commands different in DOS?


GPU-z does work but you have to use an older version. the newest version wont work. I used version 0.5.5, then just rename it to .rom as Skyn3t said.

GPU-Z.0.5.5.zip 899k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> GPU-z does work but you have to use an older version. the newest version wont work. I used version 0.5.5, then just rename it to .rom as Skyn3t said.
> 
> GPU-Z.0.5.5.zip 899k .zip file


old GPU-Z version read and write wrong bios code on new architecture ,it makes you think you did save but you never be able you flash it again. you have to find another way to save it. I'm looking into it just hang on and don't make mistakes.

gtx 780 acx bios saved with gpuz 0.5.5 1004.zip 25k .zip file


gtx 780 acx bios saved with gpuz 0.7.zip 132k .zip file


did you see the file sizes







just be carefully.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> GPU-Z doesn't work, you quoted my post just explaining that...
> 
> And trying it in DOS it doesn't recognize my card. Is there a newer version than 5.95 available for DOS? The link to download NVFlash for Windows in the original post only works for Windows, the exe doesn't even work in DOS. Here is the most current DOS one I could find doing a quick search which is what I used. Or are the commands different in DOS?


try this version for DOS NVFlash 5.128.0.1


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what? a higher ASIC doesn't make it a better card... and to return a card just because it didn't overclock to your standards?


Maybe it doesn't, but all i know is that i have ****tiest GTX 780 ever, with not only lowest ASIC, but also with too high temps and very low OC potential. For me ASIC matters


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimofil*
> 
> Maybe it doesn't, but all i know is that i have ****tiest GTX 780 ever, with not only lowest ASIC, but also with too high temps and very low OC potential. For me ASIC matters


so what you can explain me about ASIC in your knowledge. below are mine








On stock bios both card can do 1228MHz @ 1.161v and on vBios it can do 1241MHz @ 1.212v memory can go to 600 on bench







this is for both cards


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> old GPU-Z version read and write wrong bios code on new architecture ,it makes you think you did save but you never be able you flash it again. you have to find another way to save it. I'm looking into it just hang on and don't make mistakes.
> 
> gtx 780 acx bios saved with gpuz 0.5.5 1004.zip 25k .zip file
> 
> 
> gtx 780 acx bios saved with gpuz 0.7.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> did you see the file sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just be carefully.


Good catch because I was told to use that version on GPU-Z but when I downloaded the Nvflash folder it already had a stock 780 SC ACX bios in it that was 228kb so I just used that one when I flashed back. I think it is the one you get off of EVGA's forum.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try this version for DOS NVFlash 5.128.0.1


I tried that NVflash you linked but when I tried to run I got an error saying that I needed the right version for the version of windows I am running.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> old GPU-Z version read and write wrong bios code on new architecture ,it makes you think you did save but you never be able you flash it again. you have to find another way to save it. I'm looking into it just hang on and don't make mistakes.
> 
> gtx 780 acx bios saved with gpuz 0.5.5 1004.zip 25k .zip file
> 
> 
> gtx 780 acx bios saved with gpuz 0.7.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> did you see the file sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just be carefully.


GPU-Z 0.6.6 works fine, saves the BIOS and the saved BIOS is reflashable.


----------



## wholeeo

Has anyone had both the ACX and Stock coolers to compare noise levels?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> GPU-Z 0.6.6 works fine, saves the BIOS and the saved BIOS is reflashable.


We try to help *Dopamin3* to save his Gygabyte Windforce 3 bios some how when he try to save with nvflash for windows or even from DOS he gets error saying the GPU "Not Nvidia adapters found" could be his card or the mobo he is using "I'm saying it because EVGA has a bios for mobo compatible" so i think hes issues may be it. but let's see if he can get around with the GPU-Z 0.6.6 like you said


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Has anyone had both the ACX and Stock coolers to compare noise levels?


I have not but one think i can tell you at 70% the cooler was dead silence for me, up to 75% you can hear something like air pushing into it, 80% blow good on the cards 85% like my GPU's was about to start flying out of my bench test.







maybe it just me.

PS: can you give the hex yellow code you want for the skin. make your color here and post the code ColorPiker


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have not but one think i can tell you at 70% the cooler was dead silence for me, up to 75% you can hear something like air pushing into it, 80% blow good on the cards 85% like my GPU's was about to start flying out of my bench test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it just me.
> 
> PS: can you give the hex yellow code you want for the skin. make your color here and post the code ColorPiker


Thanks for the response. FFFB17 should do.


----------



## Dangur

Guys 320.18 is safe? My 780 is on its way and I don't want to kill it.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys i remember reading that far cry 3 is one of the best games to test a stable overclock with,i have had to drop my overclock from 1202mhz to stock mhz and still it would artifact,so other than far cry 3 whats the next best game to test game stable overclock with....please note-stable with 1202mhz in bf3 64 player maps,crysis 3 and metro last light....


----------



## gl0ry

Are any of you using any thing aside from EVGA Precision X? I am trying to get Afterburner to give me more voltage control. It won't allow me to adjust the vcore enough for some reason, but precision allows full control.

I want to set up proper profiles but since precision doesn't remember your voltages it's difficult to


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Are any of you using any thing aside from EVGA Precision X? I am trying to get Afterburner to give me more voltage control. It won't allow me to adjust the vcore enough for some reason, but precision allows full control.
> 
> I want to set up proper profiles but since precision doesn't remember your voltages it's difficult to


You have to use MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 10....http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Guys 320.18 is safe? My 780 is on its way and I don't want to kill it.


3 BSOD's and 1 complete lockup, had to reset. This was at stock clocks while playing Dishonored and BO2. My card doesn't appear to be damaged as I see no rendering artifacts etc although I cannot be sure. By the time you get yours hopefully nVidia will have finally released an updated whql or beta driver.

I find the whole driver issues ironic as I never had a single crash, lockup or BSOD with my 7970 on BETA drivers. And AMD drivers are considered sub par although for different reasons still ironic though.


----------



## wermad

What's up w/ the 770 discussion? Lets keep it on topic ppl









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Guys 320.18 is safe? My 780 is on its way and I don't want to kill it.


I'm running this and so far all bench testing has gone very smooth. Cards are very cool and quiet. A tad bit better then my old Titans.


----------



## Arizonian

Reminder once again - this is a *GTX 780 Club*, emphasis on Club and not for 770 or Titian owners to debate their cards vs the 780.

Like any other club I try to keep it free from outside debates that lead to flames and derail the club.

Since there are many threads these debates can take place I'm kindly asking for other owners of other cards or with no intention of buying the 780 to please find the many threads on OCN they can debate performance, price, etc. freely.

Please don't respond to my post and let club members be Thank you.


----------



## RyanDub86

Finally got my card yesterday... sorry for the low quality pictures









Currently waiting for BattleField 3 to finish downloading from Origin to test this baby out... Can't beat $5 for that game!


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> We try to help *Dopamin3* to save his Gygabyte Windforce 3 bios some how when he try to save with nvflash for windows or even from DOS he gets error saying the GPU "Not Nvidia adapters found" could be his card or the mobo he is using "I'm saying it because EVGA has a bios for mobo compatible" so i think hes issues may be it. but let's see if he can get around with the GPU-Z 0.6.6 like you said


I gave up on trying to save my BIOS. HammerForged on the site with the modded BIOS had saved it and I just downloaded it as a backup. I flashed the OC Bios with Boost disabled and it worked fine. I don't know why I couldn't save. Only gripe I have is when the computer turns on before my BIOS splash screen loads it says something about TechInferno... I would rather not have that but it only comes up for a second. Just makes me scared if I would need to send it in for warranty and for some reason couldn't flash the stock BIOS back.

Anyway thank you for trying to help me and for the quick replies. Please add Gigabyte Windforce as one of the cooling options and I will add myself to the spreadsheet


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> I gave up on trying to save my BIOS. HammerForged on the site with the modded BIOS had saved it and I just downloaded it as a backup. I flashed the OC Bios with Boost disabled and it worked fine. I don't know why I couldn't save. Only gripe I have is when the computer turns on before my BIOS splash screen loads it says something about TechInferno... I would rather not have that but it only comes up for a second. Just makes me scared if I would need to send it in for warranty and for some reason couldn't flash the stock BIOS back.
> 
> Anyway thank you for trying to help me and for the quick replies. Please add Gigabyte Windforce as one of the cooling options and I will add myself to the spreadsheet


Not a problem, but now i think you should able to save your bios after the flash. did you try it yet?


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> GPU-Z 0.6.6 works fine, saves the BIOS and the saved BIOS is reflashable.


I can confirm this as well, I've flashed my card back to stock bios without issues from bios saved with GPU-Z 0.6.6


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> I can confirm this as well, I've flashed my card back to stock bios without issues from bios saved with GPU-Z 0.6.6


but the thing is *Dopamin3* has a Gigabyte GPU not EVGA







. EVGA users had not problem in flash they bios.


----------



## VettePilot

Those that have gone to the 320.11 drivers, have you seen things become stable yet? It seems like mine has been good with no artifacting in game or random flickering. OC headroom did not improve at all though.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> I gave up on trying to save my BIOS. HammerForged on the site with the modded BIOS had saved it and I just downloaded it as a backup. I flashed the OC Bios with Boost disabled and it worked fine. I don't know why I couldn't save. Only gripe I have is when the computer turns on before my BIOS splash screen loads it says something about TechInferno... I would rather not have that but it only comes up for a second. Just makes me scared if I would need to send it in for warranty and for some reason couldn't flash the stock BIOS back.
> 
> Anyway thank you for trying to help me and for the quick replies. Please add Gigabyte Windforce as one of the cooling options and I will add myself to the spreadsheet


That stinks that you could not find a way to save it. I wonder if Gigabyte would send you the stock bios if you told them you are having issues.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> but the thing is *Dopamin3* has a Gigabyte GPU not EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . EVGA users had not problem in flash they bios.


oh wow, I didn't know that, that sucks.... +1 EVGA


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> I can confirm this as well, I've flashed my card back to stock bios without issues from bios saved with GPU-Z 0.6.6


me too


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You have to use MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 10....http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


I did use Beta 10. It doesn't allow me to raise voltage very much.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Those that have gone to the 320.11 drivers, have you seen things become stable yet? It seems like mine has been good with no artifacting in game or random flickering. OC headroom did not improve at all though.


320.11 still gave me artiffacts in BF3. The only driver I've personally found to be stable is 314.22. 320.11/320.18 didn't make my card explode, but the flickering/artifacting/purple textures was just silly and would happen within 30 minutes of playing BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That stinks that you could not find a way to save it. I wonder if Gigabyte would send you the stock bios if you told them you are having issues.


I already downloaded from the guy who saved it. Not sure if Gigabyte would do that, and I wouldn't outright tell them I even ever did flash the BIOS because I'm 100% sure flashing to a modified BIOS based on a card from another vendor voids the warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> oh wow, I didn't know that, that sucks.... +1 EVGA


Someone else was able to save it. It could've been just a problem with my hardware configuration. I had no problems flashing, just saving. I'd rather take the card with the superior cooler for $20 more. +1 Gigabyte







All 780s are 100% reference out there anyway. There are no custom PCBs and I'm sure all the BIOSes are nearly identical except with different clocks. So either I was doing something wrong or like I said maybe it didn't like PCI-E 2 or my particular board or something. Who knows. Also keep in mind I'm on 314.22 which doesn't even officially support the GTX 780. That could be the issue too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I did use Beta 10. It doesn't allow me to raise voltage very much.


Flash the BIOS to the OC edition and you can do +100 mV in Afterburner Beta 10. Up to 1.2125V


----------



## netdevil

Just got my Evga 780 sc from the mail yesterday, glad to be part of the club


----------



## samoth777

hi guys,

i'm planning on upgrading to the 780 in a new mini itx build.

the case i plan to use is the fractal design node 304.

my question..

is a 450w gold rated powersupply enough to run the 780? specifically, the Silverstone 450w SFX Gold powersupply..

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_review,9.html

this link tells me that the 780's load by itself, is around 230 watts. the system they are using is a pretty power hungry overclocked x79 system.

i plan on using a not so powerhungry ivy or haswell system for my future itx build

so guys, what do you think?


----------



## malmental

better be safe then sorry and get a stronger PSU...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i'm planning on upgrading to the 780 in a new mini itx build.
> 
> the case i plan to use is the fractal design node 304.
> 
> my question..
> 
> is a 450w gold rated powersupply enough to run the 780? specifically, the Silverstone 450w SFX Gold powersupply..
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_review,9.html
> 
> this link tells me that the 780's load by itself, is around 230 watts. the system they are using is a pretty power hungry overclocked x79 system.
> 
> i plan on using a not so powerhungry ivy or haswell system for my future itx build
> 
> so guys, what do you think?


It could power it but there would not be much power left on the PSU so i would say better safe then sory and get a 550 watts

On the other hand finding a PSU thats more in that small size is going to be hard


----------



## MerkageTurk

Would it power it? Yes, sure thing however it well be unstable running furmark and prime at the same time, Bette to buy a bit more powerful GPU to not feel sorry down the road


----------



## Renairy

1228Mhz */* 1.187v (Stock BIOS)
Crysis3, Heaven 4.0, Valley & 3Dmark stable


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It could power it but there would not be much power left on the PSU so i would say better safe then sory and get a 550 watts
> 
> On the other hand finding a PSU thats more in that small size is going to be hard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Would it power it? Yes, sure thing however it well be unstable running furmark and prime at the same time, Bette to buy a bit more powerful GPU to not feel sorry down the road


Oh man. I don't think there are any decent SFX sized PSUs above 450w.. I think the Silverstone 450w is the best one.

I do not plan on running furmark and prime at the same time.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Oh man. I don't think there are any decent SFX sized PSUs above 450w.. I think the Silverstone 450w is the best one.
> 
> I do not plan on running furmark and prime at the same time.


As long as you dont overclock anything power draw from the wall would be something in between 300-350 watts


----------



## killahmau

I'd like to welcome myself to the club

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/hy49.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/wov0.jpg/

using the stock bios atm.

i could not break the wall of 1228 with 1.2v, is this normal?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killahmau*
> 
> I'd like to welcome myself to the club
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/hy49.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/wov0.jpg/
> 
> using the stock bios atm.
> 
> 
> 
> i could not break the wall of 1228 with 1.2v, is this normal?


How did u get 1.2v on stock BIOS ?


----------



## killahmau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> How did u get 1.2v on stock BIOS ?


That's what EVGA gave me, i think a lot of people here has 1.2v stock.


----------



## Renairy

My max voltage is 1.187v .... i cannot get any higher








Weird


----------



## MerkageTurk

Maybe you have a higher ASIC QUALITY


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Maybe you have a higher ASIC QUALITY


Yeah i do it 78.7%... .does that mean it only needs 1187 ?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yep, I have 68.9 ASIC quality with stock bios and an over voltage of 1.2v

What is your core clock at and memory at?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yep, I have 68.9 ASIC quality with stock bios and an over voltage of 1.2v
> 
> What is your core clock at and memory at?


Core is 1228Mhz and mem is 3200
What would asic quality have to do with it though?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yep, I have 68.9 ASIC quality with stock bios and an over voltage of 1.2v
> 
> What is your core clock at and memory at?


I have a 68.9 thats locked at 1.187


----------



## MerkageTurk

I heard the better the ASIC quality the less voltage you will need

1228 with a volt of 1.175 that sounds great if stable in games etc


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 1228Mhz */* 1.187v (Stock BIOS)
> Crysis3, Heaven 4.0, Valley & 3Dmark stable


You seem to hit the power limit already, though. Those "1"s on the power limit graph should mean that at least for a while, your core clocks are throttled down one clock bin. Still a very nice OC. What game or benchmark were you running for that screen shot?

For the record, I have an ASIC quality of 79.7% and my card can do 1.2V with stock BIOS. It's just that doing so will trigger both the power limit and the OV max limit when playing some titles (such as Sleeping Dogs). 1.175V seems like the sweet spot for my card.


----------



## killahmau

My ASIC quality is 75.2%.
maybe i hit the limit on my card =)


----------



## Urobulus

I'm not quite sure if I have the right to post that (and if not my apologies) since I am kinda new to this forum/website but if someone's in Montreal or close and interested I have a Titan and 780 extra that are very new and just a couple of days old (ordered from Newegg.ca) that I'm willing to sell.

They are both kinda hard to find since they are always sold out everywhere (or when available on certain websites selling for a lot more than the original MSRP) so if someone's interested just let me know









Again my apologies if I'm not supposed to post that in a thread like this, not sure about the rules and everything of this website


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> so what you can explain me about ASIC in your knowledge. below are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On stock bios both card can do 1228MHz @ 1.161v and on vBios it can do 1241MHz @ 1.212v memory can go to 600 on bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is for both cards


I can only say you have a good ASIC, for me it seems like after certain limit it not mutters much, but only if you have that 69+.
Don't ever see a low ASIC GTX 780 card (59-60) makes a great clocks on air (1200+ on stock BIOS and stock fun).
I tell about air cooled cards only here, for water and LN2 it maybe different story.....


----------



## VettePilot

Dang my card only has a 65.3% ASIC.


----------



## hammerforged

For those of you with Gigabyte cards try their BIOS flashing utility:

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/utility.aspx?cg=3


----------



## Jameswalt1

All of the sudden I'm experiencing huge issues in 3 way sli. minutes into a game the gpu usage plummets and either stays down or spikes up and down causing unplayable stuttering and framerate issues. Sometimes it plummets and just stays down in an unusable state and sometimes it will be fine for 10-15 minutes and then drop down and stay down. I've done a clean install of the driver with no result.

Can someone help out here? I've attached a screenshot of the usage during Crysis 3, the red box is during the game.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimofil*
> 
> I can only say you have a good ASIC, for me it seems like after certain limit it not mutters much, but only if you have that 69+.
> Don't ever see a low ASIC GTX 780 card (59-60) makes a great clocks on air (1200+ on stock BIOS and stock fun).
> I tell about air cooled cards only here, for water and LN2 it maybe different story.....


They used to say a lot things about asic. Before I move on on the 780's I had 670's sli. And what I can tell you the asic thing is a BS at least in my experience my first 670 would clock to 1358MHz asic 70.2 I think and my second was about 1215MHz asic was about 69.8, after a some time oc and bench my second card stated to crash like hell "sigs" I end up rma it ( good thing was EVGA ) . Both GPU was th he same layout ad the 680's with pcb full of caps. So after the rma I did received the 670 rev 2 with less cap's I saw it when I removed the stock cooler to add a wb on it, " I was like wth another crap oc card" than I ran the asic and believe or not I was the same number as the card I had rma. 69.8 hey I was about to take the GPU out of my rig and sell it. So wb was installed and let's hit the OC and see what this GPU can handle. Hey I was ok in shock first try with moded bios 1293MHZ I was like







than I pushed it to 1332MHz and the I did finished the benchmark. I was happy with those clock at memory at +580MHZ both card. I did want to squeeze more and I did, the top clock on my second 670 was 1345MHz @ 1.212v and 580MHz memory. Now tell me if the asic matters to me . It won't otherwise if people proof it to me. I did sold my 670's but I was like I'm going to keep both GPU's and hang those in my wall someday. So it did not happen I haf to sell it and bith took a different way. One still here among us







the other had hit the road on different path buth the second buyer did sent me a email if I was willing to sell the other GPU to him even if it would cost more " he didi got the 1345MHZ" with less caps.

Ps: Is Asic matters? Not to me


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> All of the sudden I'm experiencing huge issues in 3 way sli. minutes into a game the gpu usage plummets and either stays down or spikes up and down causing unplayable stuttering and framerate issues. Sometimes it plummets and just stays down in an unusable state and sometimes it will be fine for 10-15 minutes and then drop down and stay down. I've done a clean install of the driver with no result.
> 
> Can someone help out here? I've attached a screenshot of the usage during Crysis 3, the red box is during the game.


You running in Surround or a single screen?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You running in Surround or a single screen?


Surround, I cropped the screenshot. I'm going to try driversweeper now. I really hope that all of that modded bios overclocking didn't ruin anything, which I doubt because everyone said it's safe.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Surround, I cropped the screenshot. I'm going to try driversweeper now. I really hope that all of that modded bios overclocking didn't ruin anything, which I doubt because everyone said it's safe.


Go back to one screen and run the game again (and then check the usage). I know win8 and Surround (especially with new gpu's) can have headaches a plenty







.

edit: i'll launch the game in Surround (1200) later day w/ the twin 780s. Family is going out today.

Btw, Happy Father's Day to all the ocn dads out there


----------



## zinfinion

Swapped to 320.11 yesterday. No more BSODs! Yay.

Also, 2x 780 ACX run hot like crazy. Had to crank all my case fans and boost the Precision fan curve. Good thing I game with headphones.


----------



## motokill36

I have mine in prodigy and its running Hot
was not going to water cool it but now think its a must
as soon as it go's over 78c it down clocks


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> Flash the BIOS to the OC edition and you can do +100 mV in Afterburner Beta 10. Up to 1.2125V


I've done all that. It still doesn't allow me to. Must be some .cfg issues. It only allows me to adjust up to+100 (1.162v)


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Swapped to 320.11 yesterday. No more BSODs! Yay.
> 
> Also, 2x 780 ACX run hot like crazy. Had to crank all my case fans and boost the Precision fan curve. Good thing I game with headphones.


I had no BSOD's with 320.18 but I did have flickering and artifacting in BF3. Since going to 320.11 it seems fine. I think performance took a bit of hit though. I figured though that 2x780 ACX would get hot with the traditional motherboard position in most cases that have the cards parallel to the desk. I think going with another ACX for me in my current case may be ok given their 90 degree position but I plan on doing a STH10 case anyway so I will watercool them at that point, because, well, why not right?lol Plenty of room in there. I have not been bothered by the ACX fan at even a constant 100% but I also game with a headset. This one card is truly a brute though running every game I have at max settings with ese. I can only imagine what 2 are like. Too bad Batman AC is capped at 62fps. Stupid Unreal engine.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Swapped to 320.11 yesterday. No more BSODs! Yay.
> 
> Also, 2x 780 ACX run hot like crazy. Had to crank all my case fans and boost the Precision fan curve. Good thing I game with headphones.


How hot do they get in SLI? One reason I got the reference cooler was because I was doing SLI and thought the aftermarket coolers wouldn't be as good.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Stupid Unreal engine.


Truer words were never said.









So far I've only really pushed the SLI in NFS Hot Pursuit. 3840x1620 4xSGSSAA + SMAA, solid 60 FPS.









Apparently Last Light has some lights showing through geometry issues, so waiting for a patch on that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> How hot do they get in SLI? One reason I got the reference cooler was because I was doing SLI and thought the aftermarket coolers wouldn't be as good.


They'll hit 80° easy, even with fans running at 100% when clocked 1100MHz or above. I've been running them at 1000MHz and they keep sub-75° with the fans running around 80%.

Still totally worth it though, the added grunt more than makes up for the 100MHz drop. Once I move my SSDs to the back of the mobo tray and get some 1500 RPM fans up front I think it'll improve things considerably.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Truer words were never said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've only really pushed the SLI in NFS Hot Pursuit. 3840x1620 4xSGSSAA + SMAA, solid 60 FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Last Light has some lights showing through geometry issues, so waiting for a patch on that.


Ya not sure why they did that in that engine but whatever. I still get random FPS drops that hang the animation for a split second then recover even with Directx 11 turned off.

Do you or anyone for that matter set PhysX to run on the Card, the CPU or leave it at auto select in the driver? This would be for a single card setup like mine.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Do you or anyone for that matter set PhysX to run on the Card, the CPU or leave it at auto select in the driver? This would be for a single card setup like mine.


Single card, run it on the card. CPU will bog down like crazy.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> They'll hit 80° easy, even with fans running at 100% when clocked 1100MHz or above. I've been running them at 1000MHz and they keep sub-75° with the fans running around 80%.


I see. I guess the reference coolers are just as good if not better for SLI then. I think the ACX is superior for single card operation though.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I see. I guess the reference coolers are just as good if not better for SLI then. I think the ACX is superior for single card operation though.


That'd be my assumption. Without actually testing reference vs ACX I can't really say either way though.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That'd be my assumption. Without actually testing reference vs ACX I can't really say either way though.


With 100% load top card gets to about ~80c-85c, bottom card is around 70c with 70% fan speed. At 100% fan speed they're about 5c lower.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> All of the sudden I'm experiencing huge issues in 3 way sli. minutes into a game the gpu usage plummets and either stays down or spikes up and down causing unplayable stuttering and framerate issues. Sometimes it plummets and just stays down in an unusable state and sometimes it will be fine for 10-15 minutes and then drop down and stay down. I've done a clean install of the driver with no result.
> 
> Can someone help out here? I've attached a screenshot of the usage during Crysis 3, the red box is during the game.


Anybody have an idea?

I ran driversweeper etc, reinstalled drivers, same issue. Switched to single monitor, same issue. Switched to 2 way sli and dedicated the 3rd gpu to physx, same issue - GPU usage plummets to 30-40%. Interestingly when I launch 3dmark11 or valley they can run through fine. But when I launch Metro LL, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 etc... the issue is immediate in both 2 way and 3 way sli.

The next step I guess would be to shut off each individual pcie lane on the motherboard and test each card independently (If you've seen my build you know there's no way I can just swap cards in and out etc..)

Is there any way that overclocking the memory too high could have damaged them? I previously installed the modded bios' and and overclocked both the cores and the memory pretty high for some benching, that was the first time I saw the issue, when it was overclocked too high, but I figured they were just crashing, so I lowered the clocks and they were fine. I then reinstalled the stock bios' and I thought everything was fine until now. The thing is I didn't spend too much time with them before the modded bios thing to know if they were stable to begin with, but I did launch some games and they were fine for the several minutes I played. But now the issue is almost immediate.

I'm very very frustrated.


----------



## Dangur




----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*


I still wish they used an anti-static bag!









That case badge that comes with the card looks really neat though. Too bad I never use any case badges.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I see. I guess the reference coolers are just as good if not better for SLI then. I think the ACX is superior for single card operation though.
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be my assumption. Without actually testing reference vs ACX I can't really say either way though.
Click to expand...

I like the upgrades....
cooling and overclock is a sweet spot to push those GPU's..
impressive bro.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That'd be my assumption. Without actually testing reference vs ACX I can't really say either way though.


Ya I just change it to the card and then also turned vsync on in Batman AC and then saw that I was getting well over 80fps and up to 120 all of a sudden. So Vsync in the game allows it go over 62fps. Did not expect that but I guess it is trying to force it to the monitor refresh rate.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> With 100% load top card gets to about ~80c-85c, bottom card is around 70c with 70% fan speed. At 100% fan speed they're about 5c lower.


100% load, 70% fan: 80° top, 79° bottom.
100% load, 90% fan: 74° top, 74° bottom.

Modded BIOS, not sure why it won't go to 100% fan. For all I know 90% actually is 100%. Also, temp limit was set to 85° so there was no throttling on the 70% fan test. And the top card came with a high flow bracket, I should probably get one for the bottom card as well.

So obviously variables like ambients, case volume, case cooling setup, etc... aside it seems they aren't too different.


----------



## quark004

guys what monitor res would you recommend to play games on with gtx 780 1080p or 1440p or 1080p 120hz ?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> guys what monitor res would you recommend to play games on with gtx 780 1080p or 1440p or 1080p 120hz ?


I mostly downsample from 3840x1620 to 2560x1080 but I am a freak like that.


----------



## tin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I've done all that. It still doesn't allow me to. Must be some .cfg issues. It only allows me to adjust up to+100 (1.162v)


I have the exact same issue with my Gigabyte GTX780 ref. card (will post a pic tomorrow). Flashed the TI bios twice, max. volt becomes 1.162v instead of original bios' 1.187v.
What could cause this to happen? The sliders in AB seem correct (+100mv, 115%PL).
Card performs well @ stock bios though, 1228mhz core, 3500mhz mem.

Btw, been reading these forums for years, today I decided to sign up and join the fun. Keep it up everyone!


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> I have the exact same issue with my Gigabyte GTX780 ref. card (will post a pic tomorrow). Flashed the TI bios twice, max. volt becomes 1.162v instead of original bios' 1.187v.
> What could cause this to happen? The sliders in AB seem correct (+100mv, 115%PL).
> Card performs well @ stock bios though, 1228mhz core, 3500mhz mem.
> 
> Btw, been reading these forums for years, today I decided to sign up and join the fun. Keep it up everyone!


Welcome to OCN!

I have no idea, that's why I posted in this thread, but so far every response has assumed I have no idea what I'm doing.

I've been overclocking and using MSI AB for years. There's definitely something weird about it with the 780s. I can say without a doubt that EVGA Precision works properly though. The only issue is that program doesn't really remember multiple voltages. So if you want to run a 2d/3d profile it's an annoyance.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Guys 320.18 is safe? My 780 is on its way and I don't want to kill it.


Not at all safe use 314


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Anybody have an idea?
> 
> I ran driversweeper etc, reinstalled drivers, same issue. Switched to single monitor, same issue. Switched to 2 way sli and dedicated the 3rd gpu to physx, same issue - GPU usage plummets to 30-40%. Interestingly when I launch 3dmark11 or valley they can run through fine. But when I launch Metro LL, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 etc... the issue is immediate in both 2 way and 3 way sli.
> 
> The next step I guess would be to shut off each individual pcie lane on the motherboard and test each card independently (If you've seen my build you know there's no way I can just swap cards in and out etc..)
> 
> Is there any way that overclocking the memory too high could have damaged them? I previously installed the modded bios' and and overclocked both the cores and the memory pretty high for some benching, that was the first time I saw the issue, when it was overclocked too high, but I figured they were just crashing, so I lowered the clocks and they were fine. I then reinstalled the stock bios' and I thought everything was fine until now. The thing is I didn't spend too much time with them before the modded bios thing to know if they were stable to begin with, but I did launch some games and they were fine for the several minutes I played. But now the issue is almost immediate.
> 
> I'm very very frustrated.


Do you have the RIVE's auxiliary gpu power connector plugged?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you have the RIVE's auxiliary gpu power connector plugged?


No, from my understanding that's really only needed for high voltage quad sli. Plus I've done dozens of valley and 3dmark11 runs with no issue on the modded bios, heavily overclocked. Only crashing like this occured during too high of a memory overclock and that's when I stopped benching and decided I was fine with the Valley score, I rebooted and everything was fine - or at least I thought so. Then I flashed back to the stock bios' for 24/7 use and noticed the same crashing issue, not that it totally crashes, just crazy low gpu usage. I can still get through a run of 3dmark11 and Valley with no issue, but I haven't looped them for an extended period of time. Just when I load up a game the issue is immediate.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> guys what monitor res would you recommend to play games on with gtx 780 1080p or 1440p or 1080p 120hz ?


1440p for me
: )


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys i was just wondering if anyone knew when we would get new drivers?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Haha, I just realized I never signed up for the list in the OP....







. Validation submitted!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 1440p for me
> : )


1440p @ 110hz as a 24/7 gaming set for me







. I run 75hz on the desktop for smoothness and better color uniformity (it gets a bit off towards the upper right the higher I go, 110 is a great balance for not much image difference but still high refresh rate).


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 1440p @ 110hz as a 24/7 gaming set for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I run 75hz on the desktop for smoothness and better color uniformity (it gets a bit off towards the upper right the higher I go, 110 is a great balance for not much image difference but still high refresh rate).


Out of curiosity, have you tried a shorter and/or thicker gauge DVI cable? It sounds like you are hitting your cable's copper's bandwidth limit.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No, from my understanding that's really only needed for high voltage quad sli. Plus I've done dozens of valley and 3dmark11 runs with no issue on the modded bios, heavily overclocked. Only crashing like this occured during too high of a memory overclock and that's when I stopped benching and decided I was fine with the Valley score, I rebooted and everything was fine - or at least I thought so. Then I flashed back to the stock bios' for 24/7 use and noticed the same crashing issue, not that it totally crashes, just crazy low gpu usage. I can still get through a run of 3dmark11 and Valley with no issue, but I haven't looped them for an extended period of time. Just when I load up a game the issue is immediate.


I forgot to plug mine back in after some maintenance and I had poor sli performance (loaded ~50%). Once plugged back in, they were pegged ~98-99%. I don't hurt to try it. i know the manual says for 4-way and high memory oc'ing. Give it a try.

Sorry, busy with the family and i haven't ran anything yet. I'll be free this evening and I'll fire up LL and C3.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I forgot to plug mine back in after some maintenance and I had poor sli performance (loaded ~50%). Once plugged back in, they were pegged ~98-99%. I don't hurt to try it. i know the manual says for 4-way and high memory oc'ing. Give it a try.
> 
> Sorry, busy with the family and i haven't ran anything yet. I'll be free this evening and I'll fire up LL and C3.


Interesting. First I'm going to try each card on a single monitor, one by one, by switching off the pcie lanes on the RIVE, then - if all of them check out okay - I'll definitely try the extra 6 pin. I just feel like that's not the issue based on what I've already been able to do with the cards. I do actually specifically have a 6 pin extension sleeved like the rest of my build in case I ever needed it. I really, REALLY hope that fixes it. Now I'll just have to figure out how to neatly route the cable :/


----------



## KaRLiToS

@Jameswalt1

I would whether blame the EZ_PLUG 6-pin connector of your board for more power to the PCIe Slots.

Or maybe the power supply.



Spoiler: How to test PSU



Put your Multimeter on DC (dirrect current) 25v. (I recommend digital multimeter to do so.)

*And test the :*


+3.3 v
+5v
+12v

To do so, *take one probe from the desired voltage and the other probe to any ground (black) pin*



The different voltages need to be in the range in the table above.



 

You can test all your PSU connectors if you want, all PCIE connectors (6-pin and 8-pin), the ATX connector, you can also check the 8-pin CPU power and all Molex.

Another diagram showing the PCIe power connectors and the 8-PIN cpu connectors.



And molex connectors, all this with the Jumper on the ATX connector. Hope you understand everything, if all voltages are between the tolerance, then I think the card is faulty.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you tried a shorter and/or thicker gauge DVI cable? It sounds like you are hitting your cable's copper's bandwidth limit.


I can do 120hz without any lines or artifacts during gaming, I just chose 110hz as a good balance







. But yeah, I've tried other cables and not seen any better (this is a 6ft monoprice 24awg cl2 dvi-d cable).


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @Jameswalt1
> 
> I would whether blame the EZ_PLUG 6-pin connector of your board for more power to the PCIe Slots.
> 
> Or maybe the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to test PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Put your Multimeter on DC (dirrect current) 25v. (I recommend digital multimeter to do so.)
> 
> *And test the :*
> 
> 
> +3.3 v
> +5v
> +12v
> 
> To do so, *take one probe from the desired voltage and the other probe to any ground (black) pin*
> 
> 
> 
> The different voltages need to be in the range in the table above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can test all your PSU connectors if you want, all PCIE connectors (6-pin and 8-pin), the ATX connector, you can also check the 8-pin CPU power and all Molex.
> 
> Another diagram showing the PCIe power connectors and the 8-PIN cpu connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> And molex connectors, all this with the Jumper on the ATX connector. Hope you understand everything, if all voltages are between the tolerance, then I think the card is faulty.


Wow, amazing in-depth reply. I'm glad someone else assumes the lack of an EZ plug connection to be the fault, that's a way easier fix if it's the case. Karlitos, are you pretty confident I didn't damage anything by core/memory overclocking?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Wow, amazing in-depth reply. I'm glad someone else assumes the lack of an EZ plug connection to be the fault, that's a way easier fix if it's the case. Karlitos, are you pretty confident I didn't damage anything by core/memory overclocking?


I don't think it would damage the memory. I tried crazy frequencies with the GTX 780 for two whole days in a row and benching with borderline crashing and crashing constantly and I didn't damage them.

Its the voltage that can be harmful and with a locked 1.212v, I don't expect damage to memory.

With my Rampage IV Extreme and Rampage III Extreme, the first thing I did was plugging the EZ_Plugs to give more power to the PCIe slots.

Do you have anykind of monitoring program to calculate the +12v, +5v and +3.3v ?


Aida64
Hwinfo64


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you have anykind of monitoring program to calculate the +12v, +5v and +3.3v ?
> 
> 
> Aida64
> Hwinfo64


That gives me faith. The highest I got on the overclocks is what I posted over in the valley thread (+330/+650) before crashing hard. Then I basically stopped. Even then it didn't really crash, just the same issue I'm having all of the time now happened - plummeting GPU usage and clocks.

I don't have either of those and frankly I'm semi n00bified when it comes to power related stuff, outside of general knowledge of coure, just no previous experience with multimeter etc..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Install *Hwinfo64*

*Then check for the 12v, +3.3v and +5v*



*And they have to be within that range*



But verifying with multimeter will give much more accurate reading.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks again!

I'll try all of this tonight

+1


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

When do you think upgraded drivers will be released?

Sick of getting artifacts in BF3. I restart and that usually helps for a couple hours.

Every other game is flawless.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No, from my understanding that's really only needed for high voltage quad sli. Plus I've done dozens of valley and 3dmark11 runs with no issue on the modded bios, heavily overclocked. Only crashing like this occured during too high of a memory overclock and that's when I stopped benching and decided I was fine with the Valley score, I rebooted and everything was fine - or at least I thought so. Then I flashed back to the stock bios' for 24/7 use and noticed the same crashing issue, not that it totally crashes, just crazy low gpu usage. I can still get through a run of 3dmark11 and Valley with no issue, but I haven't looped them for an extended period of time. Just when I load up a game the issue is immediate.


Try the RIVE's auxiliary like wermad mentioned bellow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you have the RIVE's auxiliary gpu power connector plugged?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> @Jameswalt1
> 
> I would whether blame the EZ_PLUG 6-pin connector of your board for more power to the PCIe Slots.
> 
> Or maybe the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to test PSU
> 
> 
> 
> Put your Multimeter on DC (dirrect current) 25v. (I recommend digital multimeter to do so.)
> 
> *And test the :*
> 
> 
> +3.3 v
> +5v
> +12v
> 
> To do so, *take one probe from the desired voltage and the other probe to any ground (black) pin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The different voltages need to be in the range in the table above.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1446889/width/400/height/800[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> You can test all your PSU connectors if you want, all PCIE connectors (6-pin and 8-pin), the ATX connector, you can also check the 8-pin CPU power and all Molex.
> 
> Another diagram showing the PCIe power connectors and the 8-PIN cpu connectors.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And molex connectors, all this with the Jumper on the ATX connector. Hope you understand everything, if all voltages are between the tolerance, then I think the card is faulty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't think it would damage the memory. I tried crazy frequencies with the GTX 780 for two whole days in a row and benching with borderline crashing and crashing constantly and I didn't damage them.
> 
> Its the voltage that can be harmful and with a locked 1.212v, I don't expect damage to memory.
> 
> With my Rampage IV Extreme and Rampage III Extreme, the first thing I did was plugging the EZ_Plugs to give more power to the PCIe slots.
> 
> Do you have anykind of monitoring program to calculate the +12v, +5v and +3.3v ?
> 
> 
> Aida64
> Hwinfo64


Good one KaRLiToS providing him a software to read those voltages







. this is the best way when you don't have experience with multimeters.
+1

alright after reading and see all his graphics about poor performance and analyzing if you have a poor juice that goes to your GPU one thing just light up in my head because I made mistake once and you may did it too specialty when it comes to have a nice sleeving and try to minimize the wires. Have you done "Y" in the yellow wires that provides the 12v to the GPU ? how many ? and how did you distributed between those 6 and 8 pins connectors to the GPU. because if you did it it can hurt the power juice so bad.

Also I do recommend you or anyone that has vBios to go back to stock bios specialty with all those drivers issues. I had mentioned about a poor performance drop with vBios and also I had passed the info to svl7 .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> When do you think upgraded drivers will be released?
> 
> Sick of getting artifacts in BF3. I restart and that usually helps for a couple hours.
> 
> Every other game is flawless.


No beta drivers announced yet and looks like the new drivers going to take a bit more time

PS: happy fathers day guys cuz i had a good one:thumb:


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Try the RIVE's auxiliary like wermad mentioned bellow.
> 
> alright after reading and see all his graphics about poor performance and analyzing if you have a poor juice that goes to your GPU one thing just light up in my head because I made mistake once and you may did it too specialty when it comes to have a nice sleeving and try to minimize the wires. Have you done "Y" in the yellow wires that provides the 12v to the GPU ? how many ? and how did you distributed between those 6 and 8 pins connectors to the GPU. because if you did it it can hurt the power juice so bad.


The cable layouts mimic that of the stock corsair cables.

I'm going to check each card one by one later. Provided I dont find a bad card I'll then try the EZ plug - I hope that's what it needs. Only headache will be connecting it I don't have a single spare molex on the backside, of which I believe I need two to run to a 6 pin split.

I really appreciate everyone's response.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The cable layouts mimic that of the stock corsair cables.
> 
> I'm going to check each card one by one later. Provided I dont find a bad card I'll then try the EZ plug - I hope that's what it needs. Only headache will be connecting it I don't have a single spare molex on the backside, of which I believe I need two to run to a 6 pin split.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's response.


No a problem buddy. By the way nice build you have there.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The cable layouts mimic that of the stock corsair cables.
> 
> I'm going to check each card one by one later. Provided I dont find a bad card I'll then try the EZ plug - I hope that's what it needs. Only headache will be connecting it I don't have a single spare molex on the backside, of which I believe I need two to run to a 6 pin split.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's response.


That's interesting you bring up the cable and power issues with your cards. I've got custom cabling in my computer as well. I've gone through two different seasonic power supplies and both have had small sparking/clicking noise intermittently at maximum load - 1000W. I just passed it off as normal because 1000W is a serious amount of power drawing from my 1000W and 1250W PSU's. But then when I read these posts, it almost makes me wonder if the cables on all of my PCI-E were wired up correctly.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Alternatively, you can try resetting the overvolt to 0 and underclock the core by 100mhz. That way, you will know you wont come close to the 250W TDP, and that your PSU/power isn't the issue for your troubles. By doing that, you should be near a GTX 680's TDP.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Alternatively, you can try resetting the overvolt to 0 and underclock the core by 100mhz. That way, you will know you wont come close to the 250W TDP, and that your PSU/power isn't the issue for your troubles. By doing that, you should be near a GTX 680's TDP.


I can try that also. Before that, first step will be testing each card one by one and HOPEFULLY all three are fine and it is a power issue.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I can try that also. Before that, first step will be testing each card one by one and HOPEFULLY all three are fine and it is a power issue.


tomorrow i'll test all of my cables with a multimeter to see if my cables were wired correctly.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

@ James

Just throwing it out there but the PCI-E, 6 pin, and 8 pin should be good for 75W, 75W, 150W respectively, for a total of 300W. These cards are locked to a theoretical maximum of 250W * 1.06% = 265W. That should be well within the capability of a 6 and 8 pin connector. Even running three of these, the PSU/motherboard shouldn't struggle with the load.

I know at my clocks, I'm only really doing 85% power target so that's even less than 250W. At those kinds of loads, the overhead should be well more than enough for 3 cards. Though a bad wiring / defective / failing PSU could cause the problems.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> @ James
> 
> Just throwing it out there but the PCI-E, 6 pin, and 8 pin should be good for 75W, 75W, 150W respectively, for a total of 300W. These cards are locked to a theoretical maximum of 250W * 1.06% = 265W. That should be well within the capability of a 6 and 8 pin connector. Even running three of these, the PSU/motherboard shouldn't struggle with the load.
> 
> I know at my clocks, I'm only really doing 85% power target so that's even less than 250W. At those kinds of loads, the overhead should be well more than enough for 3 cards. Though a bad wiring / defective / failing PSU could cause the problems.


That had crossed my mind. I'll report back later tonight after I check each card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, that's why I posted in this thread, but so far every response has assumed I have no idea what I'm doing.
> I've been overclocking and using MSI AB for years. There's definitely something weird about it with the 780s. I can say without a doubt that EVGA Precision works properly though. The only issue is that program doesn't really remember multiple voltages. So if you want to run a 2d/3d profile it's an annoyance
> 
> 
> .


@ gl0ry
You need to provide a valid GPU-Z link no screenshot







just pm with info







or post here and i will update the Owner's form.
thank you.
skyn3t


----------



## Killa Cam

validation


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> validation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


fill the form below my sig


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That had crossed my mind. I'll report back later tonight after I check each card.


You mentioned you went with a custom harness' for your psu? Well, if all else fails, go back to stock, and if you have the psu cables available, try them. I've ran into a few minor issues but usually the gpu would refuse to start up if there was an issue w/ the cable. Maybe a cable is not supplying enough juice.

Btw, any luck w/ the ez plug? Should be a simple test


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> fill the form below my sig


done


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You mentioned you went with a custom harness' for your psu? Well, if all else fails, go back to stock, and if you have the psu cables available, try them. I've ran into a few minor issues but usually the gpu would refuse to start up if there was an issue w/ the cable. Maybe a cable is not supplying enough juice.
> 
> Btw, any luck w/ the ez plug? Should be a simple test


Sooo... Here's the good news so far. I just tested each individual GPU and each one fails at the same spot in Metro LL benchmark. The explosion at the door causes the crash every time so it's the perfect way to test. Each GPU (one at a time) is at 99% usage and then at the explosion they all shoot down to 7-10fps and 30% usage. So that pretty much rules out damaged cards - I mean, the likelyhood of all of them being damaged is 1 in a million. Now at his moment I booted up with one GPU still, but this time with the EZ plug connected. Back in a min. My buddy next to me is also insisting on a Windows reinstall or repair.


----------



## wermad

Metro LL had two notorious spots it would cause my entire system to crash. Though i had two other gpu's with that setup (related to the 780 but I will forgo the name to avoid mods deleting my post for even the slightest whim of another gpu name







).

Crysis3 was just a lot less consistent w/ another gpu setup in quad (name I shall refrain from but its from the last generation with two cores on each one). The previous setup (which first described in this post to avoid mods from deleting my post) was just not keeping up w/ a good rate.

So, what I'm trying to say here is that these games are still too new and our gpu(s) are practically newborns. Before do a tear down when you've ran out of options, try another game. The original Metro and Crysis 2 (dx11 w/ high res pack) will flex your triplets. Max payne3, Far cry 3, etc.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Metro LL had two notorious spots it would cause my entire system to crash. Though i had two other gpu's with that setup (related to the 780 but I will forgo the name to avoid mods deleting my post for even the slightest whim of another gpu name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Which area? For me it crashes quite often in Marshes area, there was also another unstable area but can't remember the name. The rest of the game was fine.

I thought it could be my GPUs, but I guess not. Waiting for new drivers or a patch (already finished the game though).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Which area? For me it crashes quite often in Marshes area, there was also another unstable area but can't remember the name. The rest of the game was fine.
> 
> I thought it could be my GPUs, but I guess not. Waiting for new drivers or a patch (already finished the game though).


Yup, swamp/marsh was the second spot. First one was when you're riding the rail car and you have to crash into a barricade to move on.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, swamp/marsh was the second spot. First one was when you're riding the rail car and you have to crash into a barricade to move on.


Thanks. Good to know it isn't my 780s acting up.














+rep


----------



## tin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> I have no idea, that's why I posted in this thread, but so far every response has assumed I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> I've been overclocking and using MSI AB for years. There's definitely something weird about it with the 780s. I can say without a doubt that EVGA Precision works properly though. The only issue is that program doesn't really remember multiple voltages. So if you want to run a 2d/3d profile it's an annoyance.


Thanks for the welcome and tip! +rep! I've managed to reach 1267mhz / 3502mhz in 3dmark11. At the moment my rig is being modified but I managed to put the card to a quick bench this morning.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow some insane overclock
Reference cooler?
Modded bios?
Voltage??


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Metro LL had two notorious spots it would cause my entire system to crash. Though i had two other gpu's with that setup (related to the 780 but I will forgo the name to avoid mods deleting my post for even the slightest whim of another gpu name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


my system keep freezing when i play an intense situation

now i turned off 2 CPU cores to see what will happen


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Metro LL had two notorious spots it would cause my entire system to crash. Though i had two other gpu's with that setup (related to the 780 but I will forgo the name to avoid mods deleting my post for even the slightest whim of another gpu name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> my system keep freezing when i play an intense situation
> 
> now i turned off 2 CPU cores to see what will happen
Click to expand...

bump up the voltage to the overclocked CPU first will all cores enabled.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bump up the voltage to the overclocked CPU first will all cores enabled.


i did that , same result

i don't play games at clock higher than 4.2ghz usually i play @ 3.9ghz since i don't want any kind of bottleneck playing 1440p

i turned off 2 cores and played the final battle of the game and everything went fine


----------



## 352227

Are these benchmarks any good?? I have the Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce OC - I myself have not overclocked it - is it worth it??

I have one card running on 2560x1440


----------



## MerkageTurk

Seems really low?? correct me if i am wrong


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Are these benchmarks any good?? I have the Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce OC - I myself have not overclocked it - is it worth it??
> 
> I have one card running on 2560x1440


you should OC your CPU to get better results

i wanted one of those buy GB decided to push the release date back a month from release


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you should OC your CPU to get better results
> 
> i wanted one of those buy GB decided to push the release date back a month from release


The CPU will push this up yeah? I might give it a lash this evening and see how I get on. The GB gtx 780 OC is slick, had the gtx 670 version before, serious cards! Everyone seems to be buzzing for the ACX's though!

@MerkageTurk what score should I be getting?

my ASIC is 61.1% (sounds bad?)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bump up the voltage to the overclocked CPU first will all cores enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> i did that , same result
> 
> i don't play games at clock higher than 4.2ghz usually i play @ 3.9ghz since i don't want any kind of bottleneck playing 1440p
> 
> i turned off 2 cores and played the final battle of the game and everything went fine
Click to expand...

the single 1440p monitor bottle-necking.?
can you elaborate please.?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> the single 1440p monitor bottle-necking.?
> can you elaborate please.?


i meant playing @ 1440p + recording videos with fraps


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> the single 1440p monitor bottle-necking.?
> can you elaborate please.?
> 
> 
> 
> i meant playing @ 1440p + recording videos with fraps
Click to expand...

my apologies bro but what or where is the bottleneck with a 3960X + SLi 780's recording or doing anything.?
again sorry for my misunderstanding..


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> The CPU will push this up yeah? I might give it a lash this evening and see how I get on. The GB gtx 780 OC is slick, had the gtx 670 version before, serious cards! Everyone seems to be buzzing for the ACX's though!
> 
> @MerkageTurk what score should I be getting?
> 
> my ASIC is 61.1% (sounds bad?)


61%? You sure that pretty low mines on 75 and mos are on 70-80


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> 61%? You sure that pretty low mines on 75 and mos are on 70-80


61% is on the low side. My three ar 65%, 69%, 75%. I have yet to see someone with an ASIC above 80%.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> 61%? You sure that pretty low mines on 75 and mos are on 70-80


Yup checked it out using GPU-Z, 61.1% - can anyone explain what this is? Can it be improved or is it just a fixed figure?

Looking everywhere for guides on OCing i7 3770k using Asus Sabertooth Z77


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Yup checked it out using GPU-Z, 61.1% - can anyone explain what this is? Can it be improved or is it just a fixed figure?
> 
> Looking everywhere for guides on OCing i7 3770k using Asus Sabertooth Z77


It's the quality of the chip. That means theoretically, it is more leakly and may run hotter and need more voltage than a higher % chip.


----------



## tin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow some insane overclock
> Reference cooler?
> Modded bios?
> Voltage??


Gigabyte reference card on 1.21v modded bios








Actually saw a teammate of mine posting his 1304mhz score today, now how insane is that? He's got a Asus GTX780 DCII.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my apologies bro but what or where is the bottleneck with a 3960X + SLi 780's recording or doing anything.?
> again sorry for my misunderstanding..


my 3960x is working with 4 cores only so .....


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my 3960x is working with 4 cores only so .....


Why...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my 3960x is working with 4 cores only so .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why...
Click to expand...

THIS...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why...


i don't need all 6 cores in gaming plus decreasing the heat a little


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't need all 6 cores in gaming plus decreasing the heat a little
Click to expand...

then why you go 2011 and not 1155.?









edit:
I guess it's better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it
but damn man..


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> then why you go 2011 and not 1155.?


benchmarks ^_^


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> then why you go 2011 and not 1155.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benchmarks ^_^
Click to expand...

get or find a sponsor..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i don't need all 6 cores in gaming plus decreasing the heat a little


You bought a $1000 dollar chip and neutered it into a $300 dollar chip.


----------



## xarot

I would have rather disabled the HT only. Decreasing cores makes no sense to me.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I would have rather disabled the HT only. Decreasing cores makes no sense to me.












this is why I asked what possible bottleneck can anyone have with a 3960X and SLi 780's...
makes no sense to me at all.
no offense 'kx11'.


----------



## AntiStupid

Ordered mine direct from EVGA Friday, will be here Wednesday... oh the anticipation


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my 3960x is working with 4 cores only so .....


Buys an $1000 chip and runs it as 3570k


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Yup checked it out using GPU-Z, 61.1% - can anyone explain what this is? Can it be improved or is it just a fixed figure?
> 
> Looking everywhere for guides on OCing i7 3770k using Asus Sabertooth Z77


Once you get the card tere is no improving it. Interestingly i have seen quite a few of the gigabyte users complaining about poor asic quality. The lower it is the harder it is to oc. Also overclocking is made very easy by asus simply up your cpu voltage to 1.2 and put the multiplyer off of auto and on to 42 than test stability and move the multiplyer up more if you can


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Buys an $1000 chip and runs it as 3570k


Actually more like 2500k







but enough off topic from me. Anyone can run whatever they want.


----------



## malmental

WF3 GTX 780 on schedule to arrive Wednesday...








I wonder if I close my eyes and pray real hard that when I open them will be Wednesday..


----------



## Brianmz

Just installed my 780s in sli, any idea why they only boost to 575 mhz core clock when i enable sli, when disabled they boost to 1150mhz stock


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> All of the sudden I'm experiencing huge issues in 3 way sli. minutes into a game the gpu usage plummets and either stays down or spikes up and down causing unplayable stuttering and framerate issues. Sometimes it plummets and just stays down in an unusable state and sometimes it will be fine for 10-15 minutes and then drop down and stay down. I've done a clean install of the driver with no result.
> 
> Can someone help out here? I've attached a screenshot of the usage during Crysis 3, the red box is during the game.


Hey there Jameswalt1. How you coming along with the power issue? Any closer to a conclusion?

Been doing some Heaven runs today and experienced strange power usage behaviour. Suddenly power usage drops from about 98% to around 70-75%. As a result framerate drops, temps drop, fans spin down. Is this the same kind of thing as you're experiencing?
As the graph shows it doesn't look like power or voltage throttling. This has happened only in Heaven and Valley so far but it doesn't happen every time.
I'm on stock Bios. Has anyone else experienced this? Is this a driver crash?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntiStupid*
> 
> Ordered mine direct from EVGA Friday, will be here Wednesday... oh the anticipation


Dont use the 320.xx drivers use 314.22


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AntiStupid*
> 
> Ordered mine direct from EVGA Friday, will be here Wednesday... oh the anticipation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont use the 320.xx drivers use 314.22
Click to expand...

you can't without ini file hack, just use 320.11..


----------



## Brianmz

Nvm, i reboot got it fixed, now they both boost to 1110mhz(90% power usage) in SLI at stock settings, Asic 78% and 76%

Will test them more when i finish putting together this PC.

Also noticed these cards run hotter than my 580s LE, altho quiet, fan at 70% they hit 74c and 69C.


----------



## dminzi

Ok im going to finally introduce myself. I have an i5 4670k at 4.0ghz a msi g45 z87 8gb ram an a evga gtx 780


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Hey there Jameswalt1. How you coming along with the power issue? Any closer to a conclusion?
> 
> Been doing some Heaven runs today and experienced strange power usage behaviour. Suddenly power usage drops from about 98% to around 70-75%. As a result framerate drops, temps drop, fans spin down. Is this the same kind of thing as you're experiencing?
> As the graph shows it doesn't look like power or voltage throttling. This has happened only in Heaven and Valley so far but it doesn't happen every time.
> I'm on stock Bios. Has anyone else experienced this? Is this a driver crash?


I've had the exact same issues with heaven and valley. I suspect it is a form of driver crashing. Usually, 1 or 2 of my cards will drop down to about 60% usage while the third one stays at 99% but I'd microstutter from there on out. I have not figured out any fixes for my problems. I expect a driver update should fix it.

James' problem may or may not be different from what we are experiencing. He is having problems with all three of his cards even when out of SLI in games other than heaven and valley.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Metro LL had two notorious spots it would cause my entire system to crash. Though i had two other gpu's with that setup (related to the 780 but I will forgo the name to avoid mods deleting my post for even the slightest whim of another gpu name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Crysis3 was just a lot less consistent w/ another gpu setup in quad (name I shall refrain from but its from the last generation with two cores on each one). The previous setup (which first described in this post to avoid mods from deleting my post) was just not keeping up w/ a good rate.
> 
> So, what I'm trying to say here is that these games are still too new and our gpu(s) are practically newborns. Before do a tear down when you've ran out of options, try another game. The original Metro and Crysis 2 (dx11 w/ high res pack) will flex your triplets. Max payne3, Far cry 3, etc.


So last night I tested each card individually in several games and could't repeat the GPU usage issue, however GPU usage was very up-and-down in several games, not sure if that's normal. All cards acted the same way with or without the EZ plug attached. All cards however did crash at the same spot in the Metro benchmark, and whilst I understand the cards are new etc.. but for them all individually crash at the same spot at go from 60fps down to 7fps, there's definitely an issue. I think that at 1080p on one GPU in games is not enough to really stress them enough to duplicate the issue in-game, however I think that benchmark really pushes them to that crashing point, which is most likely why I'm seeing at 5760 x 1080 on 3 GPU's crash all the time in every game, with the GPU usage dropping from 60-100 down to 30 almost instantly - that resolution pushes them hard at maxed out settings. I also don't think I damaged the GPU's obviously because as I mentioned, the likelyhood of damaging all 3 from the same overclock is slim to none.

Next step is booting back up with all 3 GPU's and the EZ plug connected. If there's still an issue then I'm going with the Windows 8 fresh install as a last resort - is it even possible that during a hard crash to of corrupted something in Windows??

I've ruled out a motherboard issue because I think I'd be seeing far more issues.

I'm also going to check the voltages from the PSU as Karlitos suggested.

I'd like to add that the first night I tried out the cards I didn't immediately notice any of these issues, granted I didn't play games for too long, but definitely there was no issue. Everything started after heavy overclocking, that's why now, having checked each GPU, I'm thinking maybe a Windows corruption.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've had the exact same issues with heaven and valley. I suspect it is a form of driver crashing. Usually, 1 or 2 of my cards will drop down to about 60% usage while the third one stays at 99% but I'd microstutter from there on out. I have not figured out any fixes for my problems. I expect a driver update should fix it.
> 
> James' problem may or may not be different from what we are experiencing. He is having problems with all three of his cards even when out of SLI in games other than heaven and valley.


Maybe memory error correction is setting in. Try lowering the offset and see if it helps.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> WF3 GTX 780 on schedule to arrive Wednesday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I close my eyes and pray real hard that when I open them will be Wednesday..


This is the best thread evar lol let me change my pants . Rolf


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So last night I tested each card individually in several games and could't repeat the GPU usage issue, however GPU usage was very up-and-down in several games, not sure if that's normal. All cards acted the same way with or without the EZ plug attached. All cards however did crash at the same spot in the Metro benchmark, and whilst I understand the cards are new etc.. but for them all individually crash at the same spot at go from 60fps down to 7fps, there's definitely an issue. I think that at 1080p on one GPU in games is not enough to really stress them enough to duplicate the issue in-game, however I think that benchmark really pushes them to that crashing point, which is most likely why I'm seeing at 5760 x 1080 on 3 GPU's crash all the time in every game, with the GPU usage dropping from 60-100 down to 30 almost instantly - that resolution pushes them hard at maxed out settings. I also don't think I damaged the GPU's obviously because as I mentioned, the likelyhood of damaging all 3 from the same overclock is slim to none.
> 
> Next step is booting back up with all 3 GPU's and the EZ plug connected. If there's still an issue then I'm going with the Windows 8 fresh install as a last resort - is it even possible that during a hard crash to of corrupted something in Windows??
> 
> I've ruled out a motherboard issue because I think I'd be seeing far more issues.
> 
> I'm also going to check the voltages from the PSU as Karlitos suggested.
> 
> I'd like to add that the first night I tried out the cards I didn't immediately notice any of these issues, granted I didn't play games for too long, but definitely there was no issue. Everything started after heavy overclocking, that's why now, having checked each GPU, I'm thinking maybe a Windows corruption.


Well, i hear a lot of issues in Surround with windows 8. But, you mentioned this happens w/ a single screen? Interesting....give me few hours. Going to run Metro LL and Crysis3 w/ the two 780s. Btw, do you think you can barrow a copy of windows 7?


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've had the exact same issues with heaven and valley. I suspect it is a form of driver crashing. Usually, 1 or 2 of my cards will drop down to about 60% usage while the third one stays at 99% but I'd microstutter from there on out. I have not figured out any fixes for my problems. I expect a driver update should fix it.
> 
> James' problem may or may not be different from what we are experiencing. He is having problems with all three of his cards even when out of SLI in games other than heaven and valley.


Fortunately It only seems to be limited to heaven and valley. Hope James gets sorted. That's one mother of a system!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Maybe memory error correction is setting in. Try lowering the offset and see if it helps.


What is memory error correction? But yeah, mem offset is on the high side! I'll try dropping it a little and see what happens. Been putting some hours in to Borderlands 2 on these settings with no issues what so ever. The game seems to respond well to a high mem oc. Crysis 3 on the other hand seems to prefer more on the core clock.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> So last night I tested each card individually in several games and could't repeat the GPU usage issue, however GPU usage was very up-and-down in several games, not sure if that's normal. All cards acted the same way with or without the EZ plug attached. All cards however did crash at the same spot in the Metro benchmark, and whilst I understand the cards are new etc.. but for them all individually crash at the same spot at go from 60fps down to 7fps, there's definitely an issue. I think that at 1080p on one GPU in games is not enough to really stress them enough to duplicate the issue in-game, however I think that benchmark really pushes them to that crashing point, which is most likely why I'm seeing at 5760 x 1080 on 3 GPU's crash all the time in every game, with the GPU usage dropping from 60-100 down to 30 almost instantly - that resolution pushes them hard at maxed out settings. I also don't think I damaged the GPU's obviously because as I mentioned, the likelyhood of damaging all 3 from the same overclock is slim to none.
> 
> Next step is booting back up with all 3 GPU's and the EZ plug connected. If there's still an issue then I'm going with the Windows 8 fresh install as a last resort - is it even possible that during a hard crash to of corrupted something in Windows??
> 
> I've ruled out a motherboard issue because I think I'd be seeing far more issues.
> 
> I'm also going to check the voltages from the PSU as Karlitos suggested.
> 
> I'd like to add that the first night I tried out the cards I didn't immediately notice any of these issues, granted I didn't play games for too long, but definitely there was no issue. Everything started after heavy overclocking, that's why now, having checked each GPU, I'm thinking maybe a Windows corruption.


Do me a favor and uninstall all drivers and sli drivers then only use one card and install the driver then test again it could be an sli problem also try using 314.22 drivers with modded inf and see how that goes report back asap


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Do me a favor and uninstall all drivers and sli drivers then only use one card and install the driver then test again it could be an sli problem also try using 314.22 drivers with modded inf and see how that goes report back asap


I did a clean driver install before checking each individual card, have not tried the other driver though.

Any input on the possibility of Windows being currupted from a bad crash?

@wermad - I don't have access to a copy of windows 7


----------



## eXXon

If anyone got the Gigabyte reference card (this one) could shed some light on the oc'ing capabilities (temps/speed) of the card, it would be highly appreciated.
Tried searching but all the sites only reviewed the WF OC card.


----------



## MerkageTurk

It will probably be same as other vendors EVGA, ASUS, GIGABYTE, MSI, Gainward, PNY


----------



## tin0

I have the same card as your link and I think it's great (like any other reference 780). It, however, still is a lottery like with any GPU.
I personally am satisfied by my 1228mhz on stock bios and 1267mhz core on modded 1.21v bios. For temperature and noise levels just read any reference card review, they all perform the same.

However, as pleased as I am, as soon as MSI launches the 780 Lightning this card will find a new owner


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> It will probably be same as other vendors EVGA, ASUS, GIGABYTE, MSI, Gainward, PNY


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tin0*
> 
> I have the same card as your link and I think it's great (like any other reference 780). It, however, still is a lottery like with any GPU.
> I personally am satisfied by my 1228mhz on stock bios and 1267mhz core on modded 1.21v bios. For temperature and noise levels just read any reference card review, they all perform the same.
> 
> However, as pleased as I am, as soon as MSI launches the 780 Lightning this card will find a new owner


Cheers.
What is the ASIC of your card? Most references are in the %70s.

I thought Gigabyte gets chips in the beginning of a product cycle with higher ASIC than the others, then they start to go waaay down with each revision. (Happened with my 580s (95% then 71%) & 7970s (69% then 56%))
So I'm praying for a good one with low stock volts... Dear God please.....


----------



## MerkageTurk

My ASIC Quality is 69%


----------



## SuprUsrStan

My air conditioner literally can't keep up with the amount of heat my 3960X and 3 GTX 780's are putting out. The AC is running constantly during gaming sessions and my apartment is still 78 degrees









That and it's like 95 outside


----------



## Melk

just got mine today (Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3x OC. First thing I checked was the ASIC (what can I say, I'm OCD concerning my computer hehe).

I was a bit disappointed when I found that the ASIC was 62.3%. But I figured that I'd see what it can really do with or without that number so my preliminary OC is currently at +91GPU, +500Mem stable after 10mins of Furmark & Kombuster. Max Temp is 72c with those programs. (Note that my apartment is very hot in the summer -- currently 28c in the room







).. my GTX 580 would go to 85c-92c on those tests depending on weather/temp. I'm using my *OWN* fan profile which pretty much follows the temp, so 70c = 70% fan speed for example. With the default fan profile, the fan would max at 54% with temps reaching 79c on Furmark. (I feel that I NEED better airflow on my HAF922 -- 1x220mm on top, 1x120mm upper back (near CPU) are the only exausts -- 1x220mm front, 1x220 side panel Inflow )

Card is very quiet even at 70% although I know it's running at that speed (not silent in other words but very quiet.. need to have no ambient sounds at all to hear it). MUCH quieter than my EVGA GTX 580 with felt like a leaf blower compared to this card









Now I'm trying to figure out how to become a member of the club here. I saw some post a while back.. will recheck to see what I need to do... back to benchmarking Heaven4/Valley with new OC now.

/cheers

P.S. About ASIC -- seeing that I'm getting a reasonable OC, I'm really wondering if there's definite facts about this number or if it's just a % of the distance from the center of a yield.

P.P.S will update this post with a pict of Valley/GPUz in a few mins

Valley Bench...


GPUz Sensors...


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> just got mine today (Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3x OC. First thing I checked was the ASIC (what can I say, I'm OCD concerning my computer hehe).
> 
> I was a bit disappointed when I found that the ASIC was 62.3%. But I figured that I'd see what it can really do with or without that number so my preliminary OC is currently at +91GPU, +500Mem stable after 10mins of Furmark & Kombuster. Max Temp is 72c with those programs. (Note that my apartment is very hot in the summer -- currently 28c in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).. my GTX 580 would go to 85c-92c on those tests depending on weather/temp. I'm using my *OWN* fan profile which pretty much follows the temp, so 70c = 70% fan speed for example. With the default fan profile, the fan would max at 54% with temps reaching 79c on Furmark. (I feel that I NEED better airflow on my HAF922 -- 1x220mm on top, 1x120mm upper back (near CPU) are the only exausts -- 1x220mm front, 1x220 side panel Inflow )
> 
> Card is very quiet even at 70% although I know it's running at that speed (not silent in other words but very quiet.. need to have no ambient sounds at all to hear it). MUCH quieter than my EVGA GTX 580 with felt like a leaf blower compared to this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out how to become a member of the club here. I saw some post a while back.. will recheck to see what I need to do... back to benchmarking Heaven4/Valley with new OC now.
> 
> /cheers
> 
> P.S. About ASIC -- seeing that I'm getting a reasonable OC, I'm really wondering if there's definite facts about this number or if it's just a % of the distance from the center of a yield.
> 
> P.P.S will update this post with a pict of Valley/GPUz in a few mins






Congratz on your new card









If you could include what volts you saw @ 100% load stock speed & OC'ed that would be great.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My air conditioner literally can't keep up with the amount of heat my 3960X and 3 GTX 780's are putting out. The AC is running constantly during gaming sessions and my apartment is still 78 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and it's like 95 outside


What are your gpu temps?


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> 
> Congratz on your new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could include what volts you saw @ 100% load stock speed & OC'ed that would be great.


Thanks









Here you go - GPUz sensors while Kombuster is running... -- the voltage is constant btw.. never varies from 1.1620v



Note: Same voltage be it stock or OC (1.1620v)

I tried playing with 'power target' & 'temp target' in PrecisionX but I'm not familiar with them, & when I tried them, the voltage would decrease in Furmark as well as Mhz, even though the temp was not even close to the 'temp' target.. so I reverted them to default & I'm not using them (probably not planning to use them either).

I feel pretty good about the results I have atm, although I haven't seen much of this thread yet, so I'm probably in the low 10% performance OC lol ... will read up more once I finished my Benchs to compare the gains I got compared to my EVGA GTX 580 SC.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok im going to finally introduce myself. I have an i5 4670k at 4.0ghz a msi g45 z87 8gb ram an a evga gtx 780


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go - GPUz sensors while Kombuster is running... -- the voltage is constant btw.. never varies from 1.1620v
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Same voltage be it stock or OC (1.1620v)
> 
> I tried playing with 'power target' & 'temp target' in PrecisionX but I'm not familiar with them, & when I tried them, the voltage would decrease in Furmark as well as Mhz, even though the temp was not even close to the 'temp' target.. so I reverted them to default & I'm not using them (probably not planning to use them either).
> 
> I feel pretty good about the results I have atm, although I haven't seen much of this thread yet, so I'm probably in the low 10% performance OC lol ... will read up more once I finished my Benchs to compare the gains I got compared to my EVGA GTX 580 SC.


Both of you fill the FORM below my sig or in the front page.

@
itzzdannn , now its time to OC those best and get some nice bench results, looking forward for some nice bench.

@Melk , remember in the voltage control you still have +38v you can hit 1.2v and 1228MHz plus

dang I just got caught at work for the last few days. I will only update any info at night when time's come free for me.

@ wholeeo : I'm working to get the yellow version skin for Presicion X still. but i will going to get it done here is a sample in what i did and I'm still doing some code.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Need some help,i'm at my wits end....I have been having either artifacting or sudden game crashes in far cry 3 which i have now stopped playing for those reasons,now today i fired up sniper elite v2 and once again i am having problems,this time driver 320.18 driver crashing then recovering every 15-20 minutes into the game....So now im asking whats the best driver to revert back to,i know not everyone is having this problem but for those who are what drivers are you currently using to fix your problems....


----------



## Melk

I tried the 320.18 once on my GTX 580 which I changed today for the one in my sig.

After 30 mins, I had artifacts all over in Bioshock Infinite, so I reverted right away to 314.22. On my new 780, I didn't even try the 320.18, just went straight away to 314.22 lol -- I'll wait for the new drivers + a few days/weeks to see if they resolved the issues before changing from 314.22.

Now, the 314.22 don't officially support the GTX 780 (but supported Titans). There is someone who created a modified nv_dispi.inf (international drivers) which will allow you to install those 314.22 drivers.

Checking if I can include the file in this post... (kinda new here after ~3 years... just came back a few days ago)...

I'll try to attach the modified file. I just wish I remembered who posted it the first time for credits :/ sorry about that...

Let us know if it fixes your problems or not.

Ok, I went to attach the file but there's a few pages of stuff to read to make sure I don't break any rules. In the meantime, I found another one but I "think" it's for the english US version of the drivers (not international).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/710#post_20191443

Check it out and gluck


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Need some help,i'm at my wits end....I have been having either artifacting or sudden game crashes in far cry 3 which i have now stopped playing for those reasons,now today i fired up sniper elite v2 and once again i am having problems,this time driver 320.18 driver crashing then recovering every 15-20 minutes into the game....So now im asking whats the best driver to revert back to,i know not everyone is having this problem but for those who are what drivers are you currently using to fix your problems....


320.11 seems to have worked for me. I havent tried any of the games you mentioned, but it's way more stable than 320.18.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the 320.18 once on my GTX 580 which I changed today for the one in my sig.
> 
> After 30 mins, I had artifacts all over in Bioshock Infinite, so I reverted right away to 314.22. On my new 780, I didn't even try the 320.18, just went straight away to 314.22 lol -- I'll wait for the new drivers + a few days/weeks to see if they resolved the issues before changing from 314.22.
> 
> Now, the 314.22 don't officially support the GTX 780 (but supported Titans). There is someone who created a modified nv_dispi.inf (international drivers) which will allow you to install those 314.22 drivers.
> 
> Checking if I can include the file in this post... (kinda new here after ~3 years... just came back a few days ago)...
> 
> I'll try to attach the modified file. I just wish I remembered who posted it the first time for credits :/ sorry about that...
> 
> Let us know if it fixes your problems or not.
> 
> Ok, I went to attach the file but there's a few pages of stuff to read to make sure I don't break any rules. In the meantime, I found another one but I "think" it's for the english US version of the drivers (not international).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/710#post_20191443
> 
> Check it out and gluck


I think 320.18 really has some issues in some games but I doubt it will damage the GPUs.

(BTW Montreal stinks)


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Both of you fill the FORM below my sig or in the front page.
> 
> @Melk , remember in the voltage control you still have +38v you can hit 1.2v and 1228MHz plus


fill the FORM ... done.

Voltage control -- check

I'll read up more on all the new stuff for OCing since the GTX 580 before going further though. I gotta admit I'm a bit lost with some of the new things (... darn! that's what it feels like to get old! /sigh)








I tried a few settings that resulted in strange results (check my previous post on trying power target/temp target) which makes me a bit uncomfortable going any further for now -- that is until I understand exactly what I'm doing (hence the research / reading I'll be doing in the next few days)









thanks for the input.. much appreciated.


----------



## wermad

Man, i haven't seen so many complaints/concerns with an Nvidia driver. Let's hope it don't stay like this for ever (a'la Amd







).

Just finished downloading Metro LL and C3. Will fire them up tonight if I have some time.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Man, i haven't seen so many complaints/concerns with an Nvidia driver. Let's hope it don't stay like this for ever (a'la Amd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Just finished downloading Metro LL and C3. Will fire them up tonight if I have some time.


I'm very very curious of the GPU usage, please post a screen shot of the usage during both games, pretty please!

Also run the Metro LL benchmark, maxed at 1080p









I'm reinstalling Windows tonight.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Man, i haven't seen so many complaints/concerns with an Nvidia driver. Let's hope it don't stay like this for ever (a'la Amd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


When I get BSOD'd in the middle of a race I am winning you bet I am switching drivers.









Hopefully once the 700 series hardware rush is over they can get down to actually working out the kinks.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I think 320.18 really has some issues in some games but I doubt it will damage the GPUs.
> 
> (BTW Montreal stinks)


I agree with you that it only seems to be *some* games that are affected... that and there seems to be a system component to it as well (motherboards perhaps). Some people have NO issues at all with the 320.18 while others do -- I'm not sure about the damage to GPUs. I think that's why nVidia has such a hard time finding the cause -- they borrowed cards from users with those issues to try to recreate the problem(s) in their labs. Not sure if they actually went on with the requests though. They had a post on geforce

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/546165/geforce-drivers/geforce-r320-xx-display-driver-stability-feedback-thread/

about this.. which I'll go finish reading once I post this









Here's hoping they fix this soon...

/beaming up...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> When I get BSOD'd in the middle of a race I am winning you bet I am switching drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once the 700 series hardware rush is over they can get down to actually working out the kinks.


What drivers are you guys currently using on your 780's....?


----------



## steven88

Can somebody explain to me how throttling works with the 780?

I was playing around with my ACX earlier today....and when I define MSI AB to run 94C temp limit & 106% power limit....I still get a throttle at 80C during in game....is the 780 suppose to throttle at 80C no matter what you do? I had the assumption that defining those parameters in MSI AB (106%/94C) will prevent any throttling until those values are hit?


----------



## Melk

Had similar results when I tried to play with those settings (power/temp). I increased them, and suddenly, it started throttling earlier in my case (voltage would decrease & core speed as well well before 80c).

I have a Gigabyte card using PrecisionX. Too used to PrecisionX to switch







(had a EVGA GTX 580 up until today)


----------



## UNOE

I bought a Titan water block its on its way.

Now I just have to buy a GPU can't decided between a used Titan or a new 780 SC ACX...

Anyone know if EK water blocks fits the ACX version just fine ? Or if it is hard to remove the ACX cooler ?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Can somebody explain to me how throttling works with the 780?
> 
> I was playing around with my ACX earlier today....and when I define MSI AB to run 94C temp limit & 106% power limit....I still get a throttle at 80C during in game....is the 780 suppose to throttle at 80C no matter what you do? I had the assumption that defining those parameters in MSI AB (106%/94C) will prevent any throttling until those values are hit?


With the Tech Inferno BIOS I am having zero throttling ever at 1.2125v & 1215-1241mhz for benching (same with 1202-1215 for gaming). For 24/7 I am running 1.162v & 1176mhz core, no throttling there either. Power limit never seems to go above about ~65-70% with my 24/7 settings. In all scenarios I am using the 94c temp limit & 115% power limit (TI bios) with priority set to temps. My ACX 780's fan is running 42%, and all clocks include +290 on memory resulting in 3294mhz reading on the OSD in-game (6588 effective).


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What drivers are you guys currently using on your 780's....?


320.11. No .inf hackery needed.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I bought a Titan water block its on its way.
> 
> Now I just have to buy a GPU can't decided between a used Titan or a new 780 SC ACX...
> 
> Anyone know if EK water blocks fits the ACX version just fine ? Or if it is hard to remove the ACX cooler ?


Acx uses the reference pcb.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 320.11. No .inf hackery needed.


Just went back to 320.11 also,now all I have to do is wait until my son gets up from his afternoon nap to test it....


----------



## AJR1775

Ordered a PNY GTX 780 Enthusiast Edition. Couldn't turn it down for $588.00 new in the box.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> With the Tech Inferno BIOS I am having zero throttling ever at 1.2125v & 1215-1241mhz for benching (same with 1202-1215 for gaming). For 24/7 I am running 1.162v & 1176mhz core, no throttling there either. Power limit never seems to go above about ~65-70% with my 24/7 settings. In all scenarios I am using the 94c temp limit & 115% power limit (TI bios) with priority set to temps. My ACX 780's fan is running 42%, and all clocks include +290 on memory resulting in 3294mhz reading on the OSD in-game (6588 effective).


I understand in most cases users will not hit 80C....but you missed my point....my question is how does throttling work on the GTX 780? Because on a bone stock card, and forcing the fans at 40%...I purposely heat up the card till 80C, but I see throttling....why is it throttling when I have my MSI AB set to 94C and 106%? I'm nowhere near there?

Try it for yourself on a stock card, set 94C/106%, purposely heat up the card, and see if it throttles at 80C, even though you have it at 94C. This leads me to believe Nvidia has a BIOS lock on the card, so MSI AB software 94C/106% overriding is useless. At least this is what I'm observing.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Nice, where did you find it at 588?

@steven88 I misunderstood what you were looking for, my bad.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I understand in most cases users will not hit 80C....but you missed my point....my question is how does throttling work on the GTX 780? Because on a bone stock card, and forcing the fans at 40%...I purposely heat up the card till 80C, but I see throttling....why is it throttling when I have my MSI AB set to 94C and 106%? I'm nowhere near there?
> 
> Try it for yourself on a stock card, set 94C/106%, purposely heat up the card, and see if it throttles at 80C, even though you have it at 94C. This leads me to believe Nvidia has a BIOS lock on the card, so MSI AB software 94C/106% overriding is useless. At least this is what I'm observing.


Did you set your priority to power target or temp target and which afterburner are you using,is it the 3.00 Beta 10....


----------



## Brianmz

Yeah i get a little stutter every min or so on the heaven benchmarks with the latest drivers, but gpus are solid 1110mhz stock boost in sli, will oc tomorrow when i get my loop together again as well as oc the cpu.


----------



## Zawarudo

Anyone got the modified .inf for 314.22 for Windows 8 x64? Everytime I try to mod it my driver just fails to install. Starting to get a little bored of this crap now.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did you set your priority to power target or temp target and which afterburner are you using,is it the 3.00 Beta 10....


I am running BETA 10 MSI AB with priority to temp. Anybody who is curious, give it a shot for yourself....set your fan to 40% and purposely heat up your GPU....once it reaches 80C it will throttle voltage and clock speed, even with MSI AB 94C/106%

GT, no worries....I'm loving my ACX after you recommended them to me. They are so quiet as long as it's fan are below 70% ish. I know even during a hot summer day, I'm sure the ACX cooler will keep it well below the 80C mark....but I'm still interested in knowing why this is happening, even with MSI AB trying to override it.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Anyone got the modified .inf for 314.22 for Windows 8 x64? Everytime I try to mod it my driver just fails to install. Starting to get a little bored of this crap now.


Hi, you need to disable the driver signature enforcement in Windows 8 to be able to install modified drivers (even if it's just the .inf).

Too many options in google.. just search for this sentence " disabling driver signature enforcement windows 8 64 bit " without quotes.

gluck


----------



## skyn3t

I had to bake it for n00bs friends







, it has been modified to support Vista, W7 and W8 have fun.
Quote:


> readme
> 
> Nvidia 314.22 Drivers Download
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-314.22-whql-driver.html
> 
> Click in the setup file after download and let it extract.
> go to C:\Nvidia open the folder in the search box type nv_disp
> right click on nv_disp and choose Open file location and replace it with nv_disp moded you just downloaded.
> 
> credits to dark_surge
> 
> Originally Posted by dark_surge
> Move the mouse to the right hand side of the screen then:
> Settings --> Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced Startup/Restart Now --> Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard
> --OR--
> Right click bottom left hand side of the screen and select "Command Prompt (Admin)" and enter "shutdown -o -r -t 0"
> Then: Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard


 nv_disp.314.22-Vista.W7.W8.zip 20k .zip file


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Hi, you need to disable the driver signature enforcement in Windows 8 to be able to install modified drivers (even if it's just the .inf).
> 
> Too many options in google.. just search for this sentence " disabling driver signature enforcement windows 8 64 bit " without quotes.
> 
> gluck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had to bake it for n00bs friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it has been modified to support Vista, W7 and W8 have fun.
> 
> nv_disp.314.22-Vista.W7.W8.zip 20k .zip file


Ahhh guys, I literally just sorted the problem out 2 minutes ago! I totally forgot about driver signing and was pulling my hair out as to why it wasn't working!

I have attached .bat files in a zip for people for enabling and disabling driver signing EZ mode.

+rep for the speedy replies though, appreciate it.

Run MODDED Drivers ON & OFF.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

what what 15238







with moded INF







way better than 320.11 or 320.18

New Score 15238 with stock bios










Old score 13576 with stock bios with 320.18


----------



## wholeeo

Fortunately I haven't had any issues with the 320.18 drivers as of yet. I've played about 50 hours of Metro Last Light, 20 hours of Batman AA, and 2 of Arkham City. 

Scored a brand new 650 ti for $100 today. The lone unused PCIE slot in my system was bothering me so I'll use it as a dedicated physx card.


----------



## VettePilot

Not sure why but now my OC is not stable at 1188mhz or 1175 anymore and I am on 320.11 and it was giving me issues on 320.18 as well. My cards ASIC is only 65.3% though. Makes me mad that my card is such a low performer in OC.


----------



## UNOE

How are 780's clocking compared to Titans with water cooling ?

Ruffle the same or is there advantage one over the other ?

Are VRM's decent on both cards ?

Does either card have easier methods to unlock voltage (Titan vs. 780) ?


----------



## TheBenson

They are here!!!!! And installed =)







Paired with a 1440p monitor running at 100hz and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Not sure why but now my OC is not stable at 1188mhz or 1175 anymore and I am on 320.11 and it was giving me issues on 320.18 as well. My cards ASIC is only 65.3% though. Makes me mad that my card is such a low performer in OC.


@ Topgearfan, why don't you give a shot to the 314.22 moded inf drivers, it has increase my score +1662 on fire strike and run very smooth. all the info you need is in the front page. also don't forget to use the Bradley how to remove Nvidia drivers.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> They are here!!!!! And installed =)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with a 1440p monitor running at 100hz and I couldn't be happier.


Now stop taking and OC those beast







post some score. and don't forget to fill the form


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had to bake it for n00bs friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it has been modified to support Vista, W7 and W8 have fun.
> 
> nv_disp.314.22-Vista.W7.W8.zip 20k .zip file


Thanks so much for this,even tho i havnt tried it yet but its installed....Will have to give far cry 3 a go and see if there is any difference in gameplay....Will this driver be ok to try an overclock or that wont matter....?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks so much for this,even tho i havnt tried it yet but its installed....Will have to give far cry 3 a go and see if there is any difference in gameplay....Will this driver be ok to try an overclock or that wont matter....?


yes of course it wont matter, this moded inf has give more stability in Firestrike than the 320.?? and looks like the 780 like its more at least for bench







I'm try to achieve a better score on valley but ( valley needs a update for compatibility ).


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ Topgearfan, why don't you give a shot to the 314.22 moded inf drivers, it has increase my score +1662 on fire strike and run very smooth. all the info you need is in the front page. also don't forget to use the Bradley how to remove Nvidia drivers.


I will try that out. So you just change that one file after installing the 314 driver and that is it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I will try that out. So you just change that one file after installing the 314 driver and that is it?


No.
Quote:


> Click in the setup file after download and let it extract.
> go to C:\Nvidia open the folder in the search box type nv_disp
> right click on nv_disp and choose Open file location and replace it with nv_disp moded you just downloaded.


after you raplace it go back to C:\Nividia and click on setup.exe file and install it like any normal drivers


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> How are 780's clocking compared to Titans with water cooling ?
> 
> Ruffle the same or is there advantage one over the other ?
> 
> Are VRM's decent on both cards ?
> 
> Does either card have easier methods to unlock voltage (Titan vs. 780) ?


bump


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No.
> after you raplace it go back to C:\Nividia and click on setup.exe file and install it like any normal drivers


So it seems like you are installing it twice? Once in order to access that one file to change and then launch the setup.exe again, or am I missing something?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been having SLI setups since the 8800 Ultra days and I think I know most of the issues with SLI.
> 
> However, it seems that while I've had to acknowledge with older cards that SLI generally raises temps by a far margin, these 780s are a bit different. For example my factory-overvolted EVGA GTX 580s would almost always hower in 88-91 c with auto fan profile and worked fine if I didn't want to manually raise the fan to maximum. This was with 200mm + 200mm blowing into the case and enough output as well. 3-way SLI was impossible with air unless I undervolted the cards.
> 
> What I feel now that the temperature target of 80c is very low and it's too easy to hit throttling. I have also moved to a Corsair 700D case but I have two 120mm fans blowing directly into the cards from the side panel. Cooling should be on par again I think. Yesterday I had many crashes in Metro:LL in one chapter, and I always begin to suspect a hardware or cooling issue. But the fan doesn't even go over say 60 %? So if the cards were cooking, I should actually see the fan to ramp up more...I have ASUS cards so if I flash another BIOS I would lose warranty...I feel it's a bit stupid having to use EVGA Precision to fine-tune the power target and fan, it would be better if this was in my BIOS already.
> 
> I've also read that the current drivers have many problems, so should I just wait for newer drivers before getting jumpy? I don't want to flash the BIOS since I don't know if either of these cards actually has problems or if it's just the drivers. Could one option be that the cards downclock so much that the voltage also dips too much? Can the temperature raise above 80c even if the temp target is 80c with automatic fan? So it couldn't be an issue where the fan control thinks the card temp is till okay at 80c but actually it's cooking, throttling, undervolting and crashing? Any ideas? Thanks.


Bump. I already got a reply that there are some notorious crash areas in Metro: LL. But anyone could tell me how the boost and fan works and why doesn't it actually ramp up more when the temp target is being hit? Sorry this thread is so full of information it is easy to get lost. I don't even have the time to read all posts every day.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Bump. I already got a reply that there are some notorious crash areas in Metro: LL. But anyone could tell me how the boost and fan works and why doesn't it actually ramp up more when the temp target is being hit? Sorry this thread is so full of information it is easy to get lost. I don't even have the time to read all posts every day.


The 320 series drivers will give you all the information you need to understand throttling with Boost 2.0. They have a thing called reason flags, which are on/off type of indicators on when and why a card is throttling. You can monitor these flags with either Precision X or Afterburner. Knowing why exactly is your card throttling is important, because depending on what the cause is, the solution may be the opposite of what you might of thought first.

I wrote a little something on these reason flags in my Titan vs. 780 OC thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1400319/titan-vs-780-stock-bios-reference-card-oc-battle


----------



## Starlo77

Add me to the club











I had been running 320.18 drivers but had issues. Changed to 320.11 without any joy, still had same issues.

Have now been running the modded 314.22 and everything looks ok.

Really hoping Nvidia fixes the driver issue soon


----------



## KeRo77

G'day guys, was hoping somebody could help with a stupid problem I'm having. Just got 2 780's today and am trying to run in sli across 2 monitors. When I set it to run in sli the second monitor drops out. I had the same thing with the 600 series and was easily fixed, but this time every cable configuration I have tried doesn't work.

I'm running a rampage IV and 3930k if that helps. Also using DVI cables.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> G'day guys, was hoping somebody could help with a stupid problem I'm having. Just got 2 780's today and am trying to run in sli across 2 monitors. When I set it to run in sli the second monitor drops out. I had the same thing with the 600 series and was easily fixed, but this time every cable configuration I have tried doesn't work.
> 
> I'm running a rampage IV and 3930k if that helps. Also using DVI cables.


I believe you have to activate the second screen as an accessory display. Should be in the monitor section.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> If anyone got the Gigabyte reference card (this one) could shed some light on the oc'ing capabilities (temps/speed) of the card, it would be highly appreciated.
> Tried searching but all the sites only reviewed the WF OC card.


Yes i have it from evga tho. Watch out i have been seeing lots of low quality asic and rma cards from gigabyte


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I believe you have to activate the second screen as an accessory display. Should be in the monitor section.


Thanks for the reply, I figured it out after a bit of searching. Not one of my brightest moments


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Yes i have it from evga tho. Watch out i have been seeing lots of low quality asic and rma cards from gigabyte


Really? I noticed a lot of people RMA their cards due to the low ASIC quality but its not brand specific....... or is there another problem with these GB reference cards?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Really? I noticed a lot of people RMA their cards due to the low ASIC quality but its not brand specific....... or is there another problem with these GB reference cards?


I have had no problems with my card and i know three people with windforce gtx 780 who rma because of it came broken and they had asic quality of 63% and below. Mine works amazingly. Evga is the most trustworthy out there so ev en if you do get a bad card it will be an easy rma. Just dont use the 320.xx drivers use the modded inf for 314.22 otherwise the card will artifact \like hell.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I understand in most cases users will not hit 80C....but you missed my point....my question is how does throttling work on the GTX 780? Because on a bone stock card, and forcing the fans at 40%...I purposely heat up the card till 80C, but I see throttling....why is it throttling when I have my MSI AB set to 94C and 106%? I'm nowhere near there?
> 
> Try it for yourself on a stock card, set 94C/106%, purposely heat up the card, and see if it throttles at 80C, even though you have it at 94C. This leads me to believe Nvidia has a BIOS lock on the card, so MSI AB software 94C/106% overriding is useless. At least this is what I'm observing.


As a work-around, see if you can use another tool to manage the thermals on the card. My card is managed by the Corsair H100i Link software. The settings on it override anything on the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So it seems like you are installing it twice? Once in order to access that one file to change and then launch the setup.exe again, or am I missing something?


Well, the first time you start it is to unzip (and just unzip, cancel the installation once you're asked to continue) the content of the driver file from nVidia (the .exe file) to the folder c:\nvidia -- you could do this with 7zip if you wanted.

Once it's unzipped, put the modded nv_disp.inf (or nv_dispi.inf, depending on if you're using english or international drivers) in C:\nVidia\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English\Display.Driver and allow it to overwrite the old one.

Once that's done, go to C:\nVidia\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English

and start the *setup.exe* you find there. This will install the drivers. The only difference is that you'll be asked for confirmation that you really want to install unsigned drivers (if using win7 -- not sure for win8 with signature disabled). Just say yes, and you're good to go


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Yes i have it from evga tho. Watch out i have been seeing lots of low quality asic and rma cards from gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I noticed a lot of people RMA their cards due to the low ASIC quality but its not brand specific....... or is there another problem with these GB reference cards?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Really? I noticed a lot of people RMA their cards due to the low ASIC quality but its not brand specific....... or is there another problem with these GB reference cards?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no problems with my card and i know three people with windforce gtx 780 who rma because of it came broken and they had asic quality of 63% and below. Mine works amazingly. Evga is the most trustworthy out there so ev en if you do get a bad card it will be an easy rma. Just dont use the 320.xx drivers use the modded inf for 314.22 otherwise the card will artifact \like hell.
Click to expand...

Mine is at 72%. Stock air cooling, no overclocking. Is this normal?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Mine is at 72%. Stock air cooling, no overclocking. Is this normal?


yes mine is 73% i would say that anything below 65% is not perfect but ok and below 55% is just junk for 650 dollars


----------



## MerkageTurk

Lower the ASIC Quality the better the Overclock on water
Higher the ASIC Quality the better the overclock on air

However i take this as a grain of salt; its just software which is not 100% accurate









My one is 68.1; but i don't care


----------



## Melk

Mine's at ASIC 62.3% & I'm seriously thinking of keeping it (pain + cost of RMA for newegg.ca + stock issues everywhere).

I can get close to 1200core for benchmarking (with +38mV), and +500mem 24/7 no problems (see sig for card). No throttle that I've seen on benchmarks so far except perhaps Furmark (need to retest it actually).

I ran valley 1.0 at 70.2 but I'm not sure if that's a good score or not though.

So far the card runs well in games at 1100core +500mem (7Ghz) -- note that when I say 1100 core, I mean the GPU speed while running a bench or game, not the value shown in GPUz info tab.

With my fan profile (fan % follows temperature in celsius so 70c = 70% fan speed), the card never goes OVER 71c on hard benchmarks (Furmark, Kombuster) & that's in a HOT environment (27c-28c in room is usual). oh, and the card is pretty silent as well. I can hear it if there's no sounds at all, but frankly, compared to my GTX 580, it's Electric Car vs F-16 taking off









As for gaming, I haven't seen the card go over 55c yet since I always vSync to 60fps (didn't test much though -- planning on FC3 after this post to see how that goes).
edit: correction, in FC3 after about 1 hour of playing, the temp maxed at ~65c -- settings maxed everywhere bouhahahah







-- 56-60fps all the way ! lovin this card more and more by the minute


----------



## Beatwolf

does anyone else get this high pitched noise when the card is under heavy load? I think it might be called coil whine..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> does anyone else get this high pitched noise when the card is under heavy load? I think it might be called coil whine..


Yup, even under water the coil whine still there.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> does anyone else get this high pitched noise when the card is under heavy load? I think it might be called coil whine..


none here


----------



## MNDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> does anyone else get this high pitched noise when the card is under heavy load? I think it might be called coil whine..


I have it on my EVGA ACX 780, though it isn't very noticeable in my P183 case and usually only there when benchmarking. I think adaptive v-sync helps with it, though not positive. More noticeable is the inability to slow down the fan less than 39% at idle, but reference cards don't have that problem. Just the stupid ACX cooler...


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> does anyone else get this high pitched noise when the card is under heavy load? I think it might be called coil whine..


Can't say that I do. I will faintly hear the fan as it increases in RPM, but that's it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> does anyone else get this high pitched noise when the card is under heavy load? I think it might be called coil whine..


Yes it is normal. It may even change in volume and pitch as you go through different benchmarks. Better learn to get used to it.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yes it is normal. It may even change in volume and pitch as you go through different benchmarks. Better learn to get used to it.


I haven't experinced coil whine on my computer components unless I'm running something stressful for the GPU like [email protected] I give credit to having very clean energy flowing to my system, being the Corsair AX1200i + APC AV Power Conditioner/Battery Back Up.


----------



## LimogesGuy

I notice that mine has an annoying fan control issue: it has a stepped (instead of sloped) fan "curve: there are temperature setpoints where the fan speed increases to a new level every few degrees. I was working in Premier, and I'd hear the fan spead increased, then drop right away. What was happening was that temperature would increase a little bit - just enough to go over to the next setpoint. Then the fan speed would increase: temperature drops below setpoint, and then the fan speed drops. This would happen every minute or so. When looking at the graph, you can see the fan speed increase an then drop right away, creating a flat line separated by these peaks every minute or two.
Is there a way to have it controlled with an actual curve where it would tune itself to the proper setting like with most fan controls?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Is there a way to have it controlled with an actual curve where it would tune itself to the proper setting like with most fan controls?


You should be able to delete some of those points. If not, switch to EVGA Precision.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Is there a way to have it controlled with an actual curve where it would tune itself to the proper setting like with most fan controls?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to delete some of those points. If not, switch to EVGA Precision.
Click to expand...

Can I use that software on my Gigabyte card?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Is there a way to have it controlled with an actual curve where it would tune itself to the proper setting like with most fan controls?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to delete some of those points. If not, switch to EVGA Precision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I use that software on my Gigabyte card?
Click to expand...

LOL...
yes and you can use MSI Afterburner..


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Is there a way to have it controlled with an actual curve where it would tune itself to the proper setting like with most fan controls?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to delete some of those points. If not, switch to EVGA Precision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I use that software on my Gigabyte card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> yes and you can use MSI Afterburner..
Click to expand...

LOL - thanks.


----------



## tin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Cheers.
> What is the ASIC of your card? Most references are in the %70s.
> 
> I thought Gigabyte gets chips in the beginning of a product cycle with higher ASIC than the others, then they start to go waaay down with each revision. (Happened with my 580s (95% then 71%) & 7970s (69% then 56%))
> So I'm praying for a good one with low stock volts... Dear God please.....


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fwh77/

ASIC 71.6%

Now trying the 314.22 driver mod.


----------



## Killa Cam

asic on card 1 is barely over 70, card 2 is at 72.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I am the proud owner of a GTX780!! I haven't used it though, so I do not know how it boosts or overclocks yet..


----------



## MerkageTurk

wawaaawweeeewaaa "Borat"

Looks nice and superb camera work which i fail on lol


----------



## Brianmz

Finally got the loop down >.<

Validation:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/sw3m/ 78.0% ASIC

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h4krn/ 76.4% ASIC

Pic of 780s in temporary loop:


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> How are 780's clocking compared to Titans with water cooling ?
> 
> Ruffle the same or is there advantage one over the other ?
> 
> Are VRM's decent on both cards ?
> 
> Does either card have easier methods to unlock voltage (Titan vs. 780) ?


2nd bump
I guess I'm being ignored


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 2nd bump
> I guess I'm being ignored


Not ignored...

A 780 with watercooling will surpass a Titan for half of the cost....


----------



## mingocr83

I just got my 780 ACX today...waiting for the rest of the parts to arrive..will take a couple of weeks though...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> I just got my 780 ACX today...waiting for the rest of the parts to arrive..will take a couple of weeks though...


Titan is actually still faster than the 780 regardless of water cooling.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Titan is actually still faster than the 780 regardless of water cooling.


With OC? Where and when...saw otherwise in some reviews...


----------



## wermad

#3 has arrived!


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> With OC? Where and when...saw otherwise in some reviews...


You do realize the Titan can OC too.....


----------



## wermad

So far so good, but interesting:

#1 asic 68, boosts to 1070
#2, asic 64, boosts to 1045
#3 (newest one) asic 68, boosts to 1058


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So far so good, but interesting:
> 
> #1 asic 68, boosts to 1070
> #2, asic 64, boosts to 1045
> #3 (newest one) asic 68, boosts to 1058


Mine boosts to 1070 with an ASIC of 65.3. I am thinking that the ASIC number is not a very consistant judge of a cards OC potential then since the higher ASIC card should have boosted to the same 1070.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So far so good, but interesting:
> 
> #1 asic 68, boosts to 1070
> #2, asic 64, boosts to 1045
> #3 (newest one) asic 68, boosts to 1058


so #1 stays one but now change out 2 and 3..


----------



## Brianmz

A bit off topic, I see a lot of members here with 3930k and Rive, what are good settings to OC the cpu to 3.8? XMP is weird, while it takes my ram to the 2133mhz rated speed it increased the CPU voltage by a lot.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> A bit off topic, I see a lot of members here with 3930k and Rive, what are good settings to OC the cpu to 3.8? XMP is weird, while it takes my ram to the 2133mhz rated speed it increased the CPU voltage by a lot.


I know this is a tough question to answer but I would start with 1.32v and 4.5ghz. If stable try lowering voltage. If not stable try raising it. I know every cpu is different but I think that is a good starting point.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Well, the first time you start it is to unzip (and just unzip, cancel the installation once you're asked to continue) the content of the driver file from nVidia (the .exe file) to the folder c:\nvidia -- you could do this with 7zip if you wanted.
> 
> Once it's unzipped, put the modded nv_disp.inf (or nv_dispi.inf, depending on if you're using english or international drivers) in C:\nVidia\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English\Display.Driver and allow it to overwrite the old one.
> 
> Once that's done, go to C:\nVidia\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English
> 
> and start the *setup.exe* you find there. This will install the drivers. The only difference is that you'll be asked for confirmation that you really want to install unsigned drivers (if using win7 -- not sure for win8 with signature disabled). Just say yes, and you're good to go


Gotcha now I understand.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Mine boosts to 1070 with an ASIC of 65.3. I am thinking that the ASIC number is not a very consistant judge of a cards OC potential then since the higher ASIC card should have boosted to the same 1070.


Yup, what a lot of ppl have been preaching. I've been told low asics are good for air cooling while high ones will do better for water or extreme cooling for high oc'ing.

Tbh, there's a lot of mixed messages out about what Asic does or doesn't do. My cards are boosting and that's good enough for me. Glad Nvidia allows each core to run at its best speed rather then limping the higher ones to run in sync. Amd has been doing this for a while now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so #1 stays one but now change out 2 and 3..


Well, i have to figure out how the mb designates them since the slots don't go in sequence. Its weird but that's how this mb runs multiple gpu(s). In Surround, each card will have a monitor so it won't really matter.

No water for now. Waiting on my 900D to arrive in the next few weeks.


----------



## wermad

cpu @ 5.0 and stock gpu clocks:



My personal best 3d11 p-score


----------



## Starlo77

How do you check the ASIC value of the card? and what should I be looking for?

My card is a reference Gainward if that helps


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, what a lot of ppl have been preaching. I've been told low asics are good for air cooling while high ones will do better for water or extreme cooling for high oc'ing.
> 
> Tbh, there's a lot of mixed messages out about what Asic does or doesn't do. My cards are boosting and that's good enough for me. Glad Nvidia allows each core to run at its best speed rather then limping the higher ones to run in sync. Amd has been doing this for a while now. ..........


High ASIC chips will require less voltages than lower ASIC chips at the same clocks. Has no effect on the overclocking-potential of the card though.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> How do you check the ASIC value of the card? and what should I be looking for?
> 
> My card is a reference Gainward if that helps


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know this is a tough question to answer but I would start with 1.32v and 4.5ghz. If stable try lowering voltage. If not stable try raising it. I know every cpu is different but I think that is a good starting point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know this is a tough question to answer but I would start with 1.32v and 4.5ghz. If stable try lowering voltage. If not stable try raising it. I know every cpu is different but I think that is a good starting point.


Thanks, It seems stable at 4.6ghz 1.328 vcore, is that good? 30 intelburn test runs at high stress level. Max temps 61C.


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> I just got my 780 ACX today...waiting for the rest of the parts to arrive..will take a couple of weeks though...


I just got my EVGA 780 SC ACX today too... anyone know where else to get the EVGA 780 backplate? EVGA's web store is out of stock, so is frozencpu, NCIX is more expensive and doesn't necessarily have in stock. Still sucks that we pay a premium over the 770 and not get a free backplate but the 770 owners can request a free one







I know the titan one would fit too, but it just seems disingenuous lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> High ASIC chips will require less voltages than lower ASIC chips at the same clocks. Has no effect on the overclocking-potential of the card though.


This is one of the most consistent explanations which I will align to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> I just got my EVGA 780 SC ACX today too... anyone know where else to get the EVGA 780 backplate? EVGA's web store is out of stock, so is frozencpu, NCIX is more expensive and doesn't necessarily have in stock. Still sucks that we pay a premium over the 770 and not get a free backplate but the 770 owners can request a free one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the titan one would fit too, but it just seems disingenuous lol.


Looks like mostly all are sold out. Do the "auto notify" w/ EVGA. They will surely be the one of the or the first to get them back in stock. As far as cooling, it really doesn't do much nor is it stiff enough to provide a good amount of structure rigidity imho.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> I just got my EVGA 780 SC ACX today too... anyone know where else to get the EVGA 780 backplate? EVGA's web store is out of stock, so is frozencpu, NCIX is more expensive and doesn't necessarily have in stock. Still sucks that we pay a premium over the 770 and not get a free backplate but the 770 owners can request a free one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the titan one would fit too, but it just seems disingenuous lol.


Here ya go it is the one for the Titan but it is still the same thing. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=183&products_id=37310


----------



## UNOE

You guys are terrible, focus on the guy who didin't answer the question instead of actually answering my question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> How are 780's clocking compared to Titans with water cooling ?
> 
> Ruffle the same or is there advantage one over the other ?
> 
> Are VRM's decent on both cards ?
> 
> Does either card have easier methods to unlock voltage (Titan vs. 780) ?


Third bump

I just want to know if there locked voltage on 780 or Titan that will make it OC and more or less. I realize Titan is going to be a certain percentage higher and 780 can pass it up with OC.
I don't care about that I just want to know which one has better overclocking potential with water cooling. And if VRM are the same ?


----------



## Brianmz

1st OC attempt, CPU at 4.6ghz, will get it higher once I benchmark more, Just want to use my PC for now xD. Don't know why extreme locks at 1600x900.

Ambient was at 25C, usually run at 20C, but this cards get about a 10C difference in temps in sli.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You guys are terrible, focus on the guy who didin't answer the question instead of actually answering my question.
> Third bump
> 
> *Even with a modded bios the voltage is limited to 1.212v and mine can handle that on air and not go above 60c. I am not sure about the Titan and how limited the voltage is. Best to ask that question in the titan thread.*


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> 
> 
> 1st OC attempt, CPU at 4.6ghz, will get it higher once I benchmark more, Just want to use my PC for now xD.


Nice man. How is that RIVE board working so far? Any issues?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You guys are terrible, focus on the guy who didin't answer the question instead of actually answering my question.
> Third bump
> 
> I just want to know if there locked voltage on 780 or Titan that will make it OC and more or less. I realize Titan is going to be a certain percentage higher and 780 can pass it up with OC.
> I don't care about that I just want to know which one has better overclocking potential with water cooling. And if VRM are the same ?


If you a have not noticed, its not that we're ignoring you. We're ignoring the questions since mods and others are reporting and deleting posts if you mention *any other gpu*.

People's post were getting deleting here and the other clubs because of comparisons. Best to just make a single thread post in the Nvidia section. It sucks but no one wants to rock the boat and have the mods step in again. Also helps stay on topic.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You guys are terrible, focus on the guy who didin't answer the question instead of actually answering my question.
> Third bump
> 
> *Even with a modded bios the voltage is limited to 1.212v and mine can handle that on air and not go above 60c. I am not sure about the Titan and how limited the voltage is. Best to ask that question in the titan thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 60c at 1.212v which is the max voltage on stock cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to use motherboards VGA volt mod hotwire.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoldenTiger

EDIT: Deleted.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you a have not noticed, its not that we're ignoring you. We're ignoring the questions since mods and others are reporting and deleting posts if you mention *any other gpu*.
> 
> People's post were getting deleting here and the other clubs because of comparisons. Best to just make a single thread post in the Nvidia section. It sucks but no one wants to rock the boat and have the mods step in again. Also helps stay on topic.


Makes since didn't realize had happen.

I just ordered a ACX w/ Superclock in hopes that maybe it will be binned higher.
I will be putting a block on it.
I'll be reading most the thread tonight.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Makes since didn't realize had happen.
> 
> I just ordered a ACX w/ Superclock in hopes that maybe it will be binned higher.
> I will be putting a block on it.
> I'll be reading most the thread tonight.


Mine typically stay ~70c so that acx cooler is definitely doing a good job. I have my blocks sitting there in front of me but I'm trying so hard to resist the urge to slap them on. I'm waiting for my new case to arrive before I plunge everything in water.


----------



## UNOE

I went with the 780 because I will most likely want two.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I went with the 780 because I will most likely want two.


780's and Titans are the same card, the only difference between the two is a % higher with the Titan.
I have owned both, SLI Titans and a single 780.

The 780's get higher clocks though the Titan is ~100Mhz faster than the 780 clock for clock.

Therefore, a 780 at 1200Mhz is like having a Titan at 1100Mhz


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> High ASIC chips will require less voltages than lower ASIC chips at the same clocks. Has no effect on the overclocking-potential of the card though.


I know it doesn't really have an effect on overclocking potential. But if you need more voltage then another card does to hit the same clocks. The card needing the higher voltage will hit it's power limit faster which I guess could effect how high your card can run due to throttling. If you are hitting the power limit before you are hitting your clock speed limit that extra voltage could effect your overclock.

One of my cards runs at 1.187 and the other at 1.2 and even that little bit of voltage makes one card use a higher power% and will start throttling first.

I guess with a modded bios and higher power limit this problem goes away but if what you are saying is true it does effect overclocking somewhat.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 780's and Titans are the same card, the only difference between the two is a % higher with the Titan.
> I have owned both, SLI Titans and a single 780.
> 
> The 780's get higher clocks though the Titan is ~100Mhz faster than the 780 clock for clock.
> 
> Therefore, a 780 at 1200Mhz is like having a Titan at 1100Mhz


Voted best answer^
makes more since.

Now hoping my 780 does 1350Mhz lol


----------



## Brianmz

Been noticing a hot plastic smell coming from my GTX 780s after I installed the backplates, it's that normal?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Been noticing a hot plastic smell coming from my GTX 780s after I installed the backplates, it's that normal?


I would say yeah, just the backplates heating up


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Been noticing a hot plastic smell coming from my GTX 780s after I installed the backplates, it's that normal?


I know there's some oily residue on the thermal pads for the backplate (to prevent them from sticking most likely). Maybe that's just cooking a bit? New hardware always has some unusual smells initially


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Voted best answer^
> makes more since.
> 
> Now hoping my 780 does 1350Mhz lol


No need for a 1350mhz 780 to match it. Virtually all are lucky to do 1100-1150 anyway for 24/7 gaming while the 780 is able to do ~1200 avg. for 24/7 gaming easily. Minimal difference in real-world oc-to-oc speeds, let alone for 54%+ more. SLI 780 if you want more power







.


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ Topgearfan, why don't you give a shot to the 314.22 moded inf drivers, it has increase my score +1662 on fire strike and run very smooth. all the info you need is in the front page. also don't forget to use the Bradley how to remove Nvidia drivers.




As you can see the core is @ 1228 and memory @ 3305

This is with no bios changing, or voltage hacks.

Do these score seem about right?

I love the temps, I'm running sli 780's in a CM Storm Trooper and getting temps in the mid 60's, seems crazy.


----------



## KaRLiToS

wermad, post in Valley thread please mate


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I would say yeah, just the backplates heating up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I know there's some oily residue on the thermal pads for the backplate (to prevent them from sticking most likely). Maybe that's just cooking a bit? New hardware always has some unusual smells initially


Yeah, that's probably it lol.

Also noticed this gem in one of the cards when i took them out to inspect initially, guessing it won't affect the cooling, just thought i I would share:


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Been noticing a hot plastic smell coming from my GTX 780s after I installed the backplates, it's that normal?


You know I noticed when I put mine on there is a clear rectangular clear plastic strip that goes across one of the etched out letters on the EVGA. I did not remove it but maybe that is the source? I have seen other pictures of these back plates and they all seem to have this clear strip in the same place. Does not look to have anything to do with heat management. Not sure why it is there at all. Unless it is protecting the metal from hitting something sensitive on the PCB.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> You know I noticed when I put mine on there is a clear rectangular clear plastic strip that goes across one of the etched out letters on the EVGA. I did not remove it but maybe that is the source? I have seen other pictures of these back plates and they all seem to have this clear strip in the same place. Does not look to have anything to do with heat management. Not sure why it is there at all. Unless it is protecting the metal from hitting something sensitive on the PCB.


Yeah, there is that long one and another square one, read on the EVGA forums that it's as you say, to prevent contact with the PCB.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the core is @ 1228 and memory @ 3305
> 
> This is with no bios changing, or voltage hacks.
> 
> 
> Do these score seem about right?
> 
> I love the temps, I'm running sli 780's in a CM Storm Trooper and getting temps in the mid 60's, seems crazy.


The valley score is way too low for SLI 780's @ 1228mhz


----------



## Starlo77

Has anyone seen news on when Nvidia will be releasing new drivers for the 700 series cards?


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> The valley score is way too low for SLI 780's @ 1228mhz


Hmmm, not sure what the problem would be.


----------



## slippyturtle

Count me in. Blocks have arrived from EK, just waiting on the new Titan SE backplates to ship in from PPC and I'll have the GTX 690 swapped out this weekend.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> Count me in. Blocks have arrived from EK, just waiting on the new Titan SE backplates to ship in from PPC and I'll have the GTX 690 swapped out this weekend.


Me = Jelly of that

Don't those have the LED holes in them? If so you gonna bling it out some lightzz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Hmmm, not sure what the problem would be.


Valley is not compiled good for the 700 series like the 600 series is. This is why we don't see some good results @ 1228MHz some people has Lucky but most don't.


----------



## slippyturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Me = Jelly of that
> 
> Don't those have the LED holes in them? If so you gonna bling it out some lightzz


Ya the 3mm holes are drilled right near the PCI slot. I'm debating on whether or not to light them up lol.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Hmmm, not sure what the problem would be.


That score is for stock 780's ....


----------



## Brianmz

Tested valley to confirm on normal nvidia drivers, this is what I scored at 1228mhz SLI:


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> Ya the 3mm holes are drilled right near the PCI slot. I'm debating on whether or not to light them up lol.


Light them up! and take pics then post.







I am trying to decide between those and the XSPC ones.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Tested valley to confirm on normal nvidia drivers, this is what I scored at 1228mhz SLI:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm on top 14 dual card with FPS 128,4 and my score won't seem to want to go higher


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm on top 14 dual card with FPS 128,4 and my score won't seem to want to go higher


Mmm, I'll see what i can manage but noticed the gpus drop quite a few times to 60% usage in the benchmark, will prob wait for better drivers as they seem to affect metro and other games as well.
But so far I'm pleased with these cards, added an aggresive fan profile and temps dont top 70c and are a huge improvement over what I had.


----------



## Brianmz

Oh, btw Skyn3t, how are those hydrocopper blocks performing?

Thinking of using them when I redo my loop in a 900D.


----------



## wermad

Hot sandwich











So far I've only done testing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hot sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've only done testing.


Gosh, I can cook a egg there







. what is the temps looks like ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> Count me in. Blocks have arrived from EK, just waiting on the new Titan SE backplates to ship in from PPC and I'll have the GTX 690 swapped out this weekend.


What is the difference between SE and non SE block.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Gosh, I can cook a egg there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . what is the temps looks like ?


I would like to know as well. But I thought Wermad was water cooling those 780's?

Oh and if any of you do play BF3 let me know I can give you my origin name. I am looking for people to hook in with and play in a squad hopefully with mic's I like to use Skype instead of TeamSpeak, but I can use TS as well.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Gosh, I can cook a egg there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . what is the temps looks like ?


I haven't checked but I'm sure the top two cards are well above 70c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What is the difference between SE and non SE block.


SE have a longer top which extends the full pcb and has a revised "fish tail" where the flow/channels to the vrm is. I haven't looked into if there's any thermal performance gain with this slight revision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I would like to know as well. But I thought Wermad was water cooling those 780's?


I decided to pick up a Corsair 900D and it has yet to ship. I'm going to wait for the case to arrive first before I add the three copper/plexi blocks I have sitting on my desk.


----------



## Tept

So has an unlocked BIOS been released on 780s yet?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I haven't checked but I'm sure the top two cards are well above 70c.
> SE have a longer top which extends the full pcb and has a revised "fish tail" where the flow/channels to the vrm is. I haven't looked into if there's any thermal performance gain with this slight revision.
> I decided to pick up a Corsair 900D and it has yet to ship. I'm going to wait for the case to arrive first before I add the three copper/plexi blocks I have sitting on my desk.


I'm so tempted to get me a 900D but wife keeps telling me the 800D is huge. she going to







when her saw the Corsair 900D "Godzilla"


----------



## ALEXH-

Hey guys. I'm buying a card in 10 days. Well before or on the 30th Jun. At the moment EVGA SC is sold out everywhere in Aus. So what's left is reference cards. How good is Gainward brand? Gainward reference for $735 or $820 for reference Asus or MSI. There is a Gigabyte OC card for $849 which is $115 more than Gainward reference. I don't think its worth it really, do you?

I was also hoping for a release of Asus DirectCU2 but that wouldn't be under $850 here in Aus either. Lightening MSI will probably hit $900 the way things are looking and that also isn't coming out for a while.

Suggestions? First time going green since 2006 lol


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm buying a card in 10 days. Well before or on the 30th Jun. At the moment EVGA SC is sold out everywhere in Aus. So what's left is reference cards. How good is Gainward brand? Gainward reference for $735 or $820 for reference Asus or MSI. There is a Gigabyte OC card for $849 which is $115 more than Gainward reference. I don't think its worth it really, do you?
> 
> I was also hoping for a release of Asus DirectCU2 but that wouldn't be under $850 here in Aus either. Lightening MSI will probably hit $900 the way things are looking and that also isn't coming out for a while.
> 
> Suggestions? First time going green since 2006 lol


the only card I feel is worth it over a reference model is the lightning, and that's only if msi somehow gets around Nvidias greenlight voltage lockdown, otherwise the reference blower is just too damn good looking and is very quiet and cools very well


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm so tempted to get me a 900D but wife keeps telling me the 800D is huge. she going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when her saw the Corsair 900D "Godzilla"


My wife wasn't too happy but I had sold my huge MM case and so she knew I was gonna get a new big case soon.

There' in stock w/ amazon w/ free (and delayed) shipping. I got hit w/ Cali tax so that was no fun. But, amazon has sweet returns and I've been hearing a few concerns about the 900D arriving damage so at least I have that safety cushion.


----------



## Brianmz

Yeah, the 900D seems like a great case, but I'm no modder, so I'm planning on getting one from frozen cpu with handles and other minor mods.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah, the 900D seems like a great case, but I'm no modder, so I'm planning on getting one from frozen cpu with handles and other minor mods.


I know my current loop can handle three 780s but Ive decided to run 5v on my fans for the pure silence of them. I'm going to stick in some extra rads to help out dissipate the heat









I found some spare tube i can use. Might block and plumb the 780s tonight







.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I know my current loop can handle three 780s but Ive decided to run 5v on my fans for the pure silence of them. I'm going to stick in some extra rads to help out dissipate the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some spare tube i can use. Might block and plumb the 780s tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol nice, after my 1st loop im just tired...not really looking forward to doing it next month in the 900D as well as adding an extra rad and the gpu blocks >.<.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My wife wasn't too happy but I had sold my huge MM case and so she knew I was gonna get a new big case soon.
> 
> There' in stock w/ amazon w/ free (and delayed) shipping. I got hit w/ Cali tax so that was no fun. But, amazon has sweet returns and I've been hearing a few concerns about the 900D arriving damage so at least I have that safety cushion.


Good size case for sure, but I am going with a Caselabs STH10. It is bigger and weighs less actually by about 10lbs. I want to have room for 560mm rads. 1 for the GPU's and one for the CPU and something else maybe. I want to have more room than I need for cable management and extra room for something else, like maybe subletting it to a small circus worker.lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Lol nice, after my 1st loop im just tired...not really looking forward to doing it next month in the 900D as well as adding an extra rad and the gpu blocks >.<.


I'm hoping my rad will fit but Ive already seen a few builds where it was attempted and its just too big









Might just sell it and go w/ a few 45mm thick rads (ie XT45 or EK).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Good size case for sure, but I am going with a Caselabs STH10. It is bigger and weighs less actually by about 10lbs. I want to have room for 560mm rads. 1 for the GPU's and one for the CPU and something else maybe. I want to have more room than I need for cable management and extra room for something else, like maybe subletting it to a small circus worker.lol


Lol. Have you checked the TH10 in the market? good price if you can negotiate shipping w/ it or just pickup.

I've owned a few custom cases and it can get annoying missing out on the little details. I did have an 800D and ended loving it. I really was anxious to get the 900D but the long delays and out stock inventory had put me off. Then I starting see a lot of builds and I just had to have it


----------



## Killa Cam

prolly the best i can do on air


----------



## Jameswalt1

"I'm back baby!!"


(for those familiar with the issue I had) After a fresh reinstall of Windows I appear to be up and running smooth again! I ran Metro LL Benchmark and it never failed once, and then again at 5760x1080 and I got roughly the same score as the first night I installed the 780's, before the problems. I then booted up the game and went to the scene where you go outside for the first time to the marshes towards the beginning of the game, and it was smooooth sailing at 60+frames per second. I replayed the scene a few times with no issue, and GPU usage the whole time was in the 50-70% range which I believe to be typical of the game with multiple GPU's. I ran Valley maxed out at 5760x1080 and it ran fine with 99% usage on all GPU's. A couple of nights ago this kind of stress was making the GPU's plummet to 30% usage and massive stuttering. Looks like the whole issue was caused by a bad overclocked crash I had that corrupted windows. I'll have more time to play with it tomorrow and hopefully it's all good.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> "I'm back baby!!"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for those familiar with the issue I had) After a fresh reinstall of Windows I appear to be up and running smooth again! I ran Metro LL Benchmark and it never failed once, and then again at 5760x1080 and I got roughly the same score as the first night I installed the 780's, before the problems. I then booted up the game and went to the scene where you go outside for the first time to the marshes towards the beginning of the game, and it was smooooth sailing at 60+frames per second. I replayed the scene a few times with no issue, and GPU usage the whole time was in the 50-70% range which I believe to be typical of the game with multiple GPU's. I ran Valley maxed out at 5760x1080 and it ran fine with 99% usage on all GPU's. A couple of nights ago this kind of stress was making the GPU's plummet to 30% usage and massive stuttering. Looks like the whole issue was caused by a bad overclocked crash I had that corrupted windows. I'll have more time to play with it tomorrow and hopefully it's all good.


Sweet


----------



## Starlo77

I'm in need of some advice and guidance from my fellow GTX 780 owners

Just wanted to get some thoughts on changing the standard reference cooling on my GTX 780 to a water cooled solution. I've been looking at the Arctic Cooling Accelro Hybrid and wanted to know if anybody has used it before, and if it is any good. Here's the web page for reference http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vg...id.html?c=2182

I'm not looking the build a custom water loop for my rig, as I've already got the CPU cooled with a H80, it does a great job and I see no need to change it out. So rather than remove the H80 and purchase all the items required for a water loop for the CPU and GPU, which would cost $300-$400, I thought of fitting a closed loop system just for the GPU.

Glad to here from anybody who has used it before, or something similar


----------



## Starlo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


Thanks for the info









Check my ASIC value on my Gainward GTX 780 and its 85%. Does this indicate that I can achieve higher overclocks without raising the core voltage compared to cards with a lower value?


----------



## Zackotsu

MSI Unveils GeForce GTX 780 Gaming


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Nvidia Quadro Driver 320.27 WHQL....http://www.overclock.net/t/1401645/nvidia-quadro-driver-320-27-whql


----------



## kx11

is this driver good for 780 ?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> is this driver good for 780 ?


Not too sure if it is,just waiting to see what others who have installed it will report back,so far from the link a guy with sli 660 sc said it worked fine,another said he may try it on his 780,one said it didnt work and another installed it on his 460 and said he will report back...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well it was unstable for me don't know why may need to reinstall


----------



## 352227

My benchmarks so far - doing pretty good there I would think, no overclockin done by myself! Annoyed my Vertex 4 SSD only being 7.6 in WEI but we all know WEI is a load of ****

Love playing Crysis on this, looks SICK


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know it doesn't really have an effect on overclocking potential. But if you need more voltage then another card does to hit the same clocks. The card needing the higher voltage will hit it's power limit faster which I guess could effect how high your card can run due to throttling. If you are hitting the power limit before you are hitting your clock speed limit that extra voltage could effect your overclock.
> 
> One of my cards runs at 1.187 and the other at 1.2 and even that little bit of voltage makes one card use a higher power% and will start throttling first.
> 
> I guess with a modded bios and higher power limit this problem goes away but if what you are saying is true it does effect overclocking somewhat.


(Got my card yesterday so I'm new to this tech -- came from a 580GTX)

I'm trying to make sure I understand this correctly... are you saying that the 1.187v & 1.2v you mentioned are attained *without* you changing the over voltage on the cards?

I'm asking because I thought all cards ran at 1.1620v and had a buffer of +38mV for 1.2v max.

-

My card always runs at 1.1620v whether I run stock or OC and it stays there. ASIC 62.3%


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> 
> 
> Do these score seem about right?
> 
> I love the temps, I'm running sli 780's in a CM Storm Trooper and getting temps in the mid 60's, seems crazy.


Man, my new card idles LOWER than my CPU !?!????!!! Can't get my mind to wrap itself around this concept








and in games like Skyrim, it stays below 57c-60c. FC3 brings it to 62c-67c depending on the weather ( ambient is 24c right now in room, while it get up to 27c-29c most other days).

Valley score I'm not sure. I'm able to run 70.0 on a single card. I'm not sure how Valley scales with SLI. There's a thread just for valley benchmark here on OCN (here it is... http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form)

/cheers


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> (Got my card yesterday so I'm new to this tech -- came from a 580GTX)
> 
> I'm trying to make sure I understand this correctly... are you saying that the 1.187v & 1.2v you mentioned are attained *without* you changing the over voltage on the cards?
> 
> I'm asking because I thought all cards ran at 1.1620v and had a buffer of +38mV for 1.2v max.
> 
> -
> 
> My card always runs at 1.1620v whether I run stock or OC and it stays there. ASIC 62.3%


You need to change the slider to +38mv. Your 1.162 will end up either 1.187v or 1.2v.


----------



## dminzi

Hello fellow gtx 780 users i have a question for you! What cases are you using to show off your cards i have a phantom 410 and want toget a new one because my card is blocked from view by a fan. So what do you suggest? I have an 150 dollar budget with shipping! Thanks for any help!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Personally, for a mid tower ish size, I like the Corsair 650D or the Corsair Carbide Air 540. The second one being a bit unique and is a double wide mid tower case.

Corsair Obsidian 650D
Corsair Carbide Air 540

I personally use a Corsair 900D


----------



## jasjeet

Trying to save and flash my reference Gigabyte 780 Bios, using latest nvflash from techpowerup.

Turned write protect off with nvflash.
Upon running --save backup.rom I get the "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed" in Windows or DOS.

I can backup the Bios through GPUz 0.6.6 but not sure if it is actually correct...

Any ideas to whats the problem?


----------



## MerkageTurk

use Bitfenix Prodigy or something lol


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hello fellow gtx 780 users i have a question for you! What cases are you using to show off your cards i have a phantom 410 and want toget a new one because my card is blocked from view by a fan. So what do you suggest? I have an 150 dollar budget with shipping! Thanks for any help!


It's got to be the Fractal Design Define R4 - just so quiet and slick - option to get windowed version also.

Define R4 Arctic White


----------



## MerkageTurk

With the Bitfenix Prodigy you have the option for a window for 10gbp which you can view your GTX 780 from the side window









or Corsair 350D

But the question is What size case are you looking for?

MATX, Mid tower, full tower, ultra case


----------



## dminzi

So i am looking for a mid to full tower chasis with a side window at the moment i am thinking about the cm storm stryker.


----------



## Zawarudo

I'm currently running a Silverstone Fortress with the inverted motherboard tray. Probably the best case I've ever owned. Beautifully made and has excellent filtration but may be a little too small for what you're after.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> So i am looking for a mid to full tower chasis with a side window at the moment i am thinking about the cm storm stryker.


faithful 300R now with windowed side..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> So i am looking for a mid to full tower chasis with a side window at the moment i am thinking about the cm storm stryker.


That could work but your window is going to be relatively small if that that's okay with you. You can go watch TTL's Orca build of a CM Storm Stryker.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> So i am looking for a mid to full tower chasis with a side window at the moment i am thinking about the cm storm stryker.


Here you go cm storm stryker/trooper.
Widow size is plenty big enough for me. If you want the trooper windowed side panel it's an added extra.
Sorry for poor pic quality.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You need to change the slider to +38mv. Your 1.162 will end up either 1.187v or 1.2v.


Ok, got it. when I do set +38mV in PrecisionX, my card goes up to 1.2000v exactly & stays there on all benchs/games although I only OV for benchmarks







ASIC 62.3% here


----------



## Melk

*EDIT: Not broken... was my mistake -- All stable as it was before.*

Yikes! well, not sure yet...

I read more & played around with +core +mem & +voltage & I now understand more clearly what you guys mean when OCing to say 1202. I now check the OSD to see what's the real OC (core speed).

But my concern isn't this -- sorry lol

I wanted to try if lower my memory of +500 to +100 would allow more voltage for the core, but instead of hitting 100, I clicked apply while the slider was at +1000 !!

I then thought I had taken some magic mushroom as pretty colors appeared on my desktop and the PC froze (had to hard reset) (small square pattern).









NOW, when I try my old borderline OC benchmarks, things that use to run all the time will sometimes crash on starting the benchmark.. and at other times will run for 30+ minutes no problems. Lowering the voltage bin by 1 (-13mv) will stabilize the whole thing though.

NOTE: It might be just me though since I used to +91 core which is the last point for 1176, while +92 runs at 1189 which is the one that crashes sometimes. I realized I need to retest the same benchs with +91 to make sure the stability is the same.

I'm just wondering if I might have damaged the card in some way or if the card protects itself when those things happen. Note that +38mV was active (1.2v) but i've used 1.2v for bench for a few hours yesterday to bench around.

Thx in advance.

P.S. On ASIC note. My card is 62.3%, vmax is 1.2v, Bench max is core:1189Mhz, Mem+600 somewhat stable when it wants to. core:1176-Mem+600 is rock solid. Gaming 24/7 = 1.1620v, core:1110Mhz, Mem:+400 rock solid.

TL;DR - Is it possible to damage a card my OCing the Memory too high once or twice (patterns in desktop -- sometimes I can soft reboot, and one time I had to hard reboot).


----------



## malmental

on-line 'GiggleByte' link to 320.11 if some of you guys didn't have it...
http://ee.gigabyte.com/products/index.php?do=products&act=ajax&block=drivers&id=3572&os=all


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dude I made the same mistake too

I was worried however i was told not to worry and just retry the overclocks until stable


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hello fellow gtx 780 users i have a question for you! What cases are you using to show off your cards i have a phantom 410 and want toget a new one because my card is blocked from view by a fan. So what do you suggest? I have an 150 dollar budget with shipping! Thanks for any help!


I have a COSMOS II and a 900D. However the newest case I want and getting bit of hype these days is the Corsair 540 Air. Very cool case with a lot of space. Only wish they didn't put two drive cage below the MOBO.




http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That could work but your window is going to be relatively small if that that's okay with you. You can go watch TTL's Orca build of a CM Storm Stryker.


where could i view this link maybe? i tried googling it only found his preperation video


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Here you go cm storm stryker/trooper.
> Widow size is plenty big enough for me. If you want the trooper windowed side panel it's an added extra.
> Sorry for poor pic quality.


yeah at the moment i am going for the white one


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Dude I made the same mistake too
> 
> I was worried however i was told not to worry and just retry the overclocks until stable


thanks for the reassurance







I retested a LOT since last post, and all is well... I had jumped a core (or voltage) bin from 1176 to 1189Mhz which is what made the benches unstable. Reverted to +91 (1176 core) & all is well









Actually, I'm testing my memory now. Went from +500 to +600 Stable!







I think I'll stop now though... 1176Mhz core stable & +600 Memory Stable is plenty for me. Allows me to lower to 1110 core, +400 Mem for gaming 24/7.

... gotta resist the urge to test +more memory.... it's like the card is poking me to keep trying ... arrghh









/cheers


----------



## MerkageTurk

HAHA yeh my memory seems to want to overclock like crazy and my core clock


----------



## tin0

Hows that for a graphics score







Don't mention the physics score, I was just testing the card.
16295 for a reference GTX780









edit: click if the image doesn't show


----------



## motokill36

Hi all
Has anyone had artifacts after 10 mins of battlefield 3.

Its running stock on air but looks like Mem is overheating
card is well hot ?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Trying to save and flash my reference Gigabyte 780 Bios, using latest nvflash from techpowerup.
> 
> Turned write protect off with nvflash.
> Upon running --save backup.rom I get the "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed" in Windows or DOS.
> 
> I can backup the Bios through GPUz 0.6.6 but not sure if it is actually correct...
> 
> Any ideas to whats the problem?


In the end i used GPUz 0.6.6 to take the bios backup, it works fine.

I flashed the techinferno bios no problems on my reference design Gigabyte GTX 780.

Valley results: FPS:71.5 Score: 2992 Min FPS:35.0 Max FPS:135.1 with +205/+200 Core/Mem. Core clock was held at 1202Mhz all the way through. Vcore at stock 1.16v.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Is it worth it to step up from 770 sli to 780 sli for 2560x1440 gaming?


----------



## Flukeyheadshot

My Gigabyte GTX780 OC Windforce Edition arrived today, couldnt be happier with it









Matt


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> where could i view this link maybe? i tried googling it only found his preperation video


I don't have access to youtube right now but you can search his Orca build in his channel. It's a very long and drawn out build because heavily modded it, but he also does a very in depth review of the storm stryker in a different video. Just search on youtube.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi all
> Has anyone had artifacts after 10 mins of battlefield 3.
> 
> Its running stock on air but looks like Mem is overheating
> card is well hot ?


If you're running the drivers 320.11 or 320.18, some people have had problem with those. (Might depend on MB used with the card, not sure).

I'd suggest you install the 314.22 Drivers using the modded nv_disp.inf which can be found on the first post of this thread (page 1) & it explains how to install it. Also make sure you uninstall the previous drivers completely before installing the 314.22 drivers.

A LOT of people reported eliminating the artifact issues found in some games with those drivers.

gluck & let us know if that resolved your issue.

P.S. Congrats on your new card btw


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> In the end i used GPUz 0.6.6 to take the bios backup, it works fine.
> 
> I flashed the techinferno bios no problems on my reference design Gigabyte GTX 780.
> 
> Valley results: FPS:71.5 Score: 2992 Min FPS:35.0 Max FPS:135.1 with +205/+200 Core/Mem. Core clock was held at 1202Mhz all the way through. Vcore at stock 1.16v.


Darn, amazing core clocks there! Mine won't go higher than 1176 stable, but +650 Memory so far for memory







. ASIC blows on mine (62.3%)









Can you tell me the size of your BIOS saved with GPUz 0.6.6? Wanna make sure mine is the correct size - 193 KB (197,632 bytes).
& were you able to flash back to the your saved bios. (no need to test it if you haven't tried, I'm just curious )


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol. Have you checked the TH10 in the market? good price if you can negotiate shipping w/ it or just pickup.
> 
> I've owned a few custom cases and it can get annoying missing out on the little details. I did have an 800D and ended loving it. I really was anxious to get the 900D but the long delays and out stock inventory had put me off. Then I starting see a lot of builds and I just had to have it


Ya I looked at the TH10 when I went to caselabs since they are only 15min from me. Their cases seem to have what you need and then there are a ton of extras to customize slots and rad mountings. I want to run both 780's off one 560mm rad with a strong pump but I am unsure of what pump/res to buy along with the good connectors. I am pretty sure I will get teh EK clear acrylic blocks or the XSPC ones. I am torn between them. Obviously I will have a ton of options with how to route the lines. I will likely install a bunch of Corsair SP and AF fans.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flukeyheadshot*
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX780 OC Windforce Edition arrived today, couldnt be happier with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Congrats on your new card!









More & more people seem to be able to get their hands on the GB Windforce now. Just got mine yesterday


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> (Got my card yesterday so I'm new to this tech -- came from a 580GTX)
> 
> I'm trying to make sure I understand this correctly... are you saying that the 1.187v & 1.2v you mentioned are attained *without* you changing the over voltage on the cards?
> 
> I'm asking because I thought all cards ran at 1.1620v and had a buffer of +38mV for 1.2v max.
> 
> -
> 
> My card always runs at 1.1620v whether I run stock or OC and it stays there. ASIC 62.3%


Yes each card can use different voltages. I am talking after changing the voltage slider to +38mv. One of my cards runs at 1.187 and the other one runs at 1.200 at the same clocks. The one that runs at 1.200 has a lower asic.

The thing with these cards are they throttle very easily on the stock bios with a heavy overclock. So my card that runs at 1.200 might be able to hit higher clocks but because it hits the power limit faster then the other card it starts throttling faster which does limit your overclock.

Now that I flashed new bios on each card I don't have that problem and they both run at 1.212 and don't throttle because the power limit is now higher.

What I am talking about really only applies to the stock bios. If one card needs a higher voltage to hit the same clocks it will reach it's power limit faster and throttle faster.

At least with my cards on the stock bios I hit the power limit before I actually hit my max core speed, so technically my overclock is limited a little bit. So if cards with lower asic's need higher voltages then having a low asic can limit your overclock on the stock bios. With the higher power limit now I can hit a higher core speed because I am no longer limited by the power threshold.

I have titans but they act very similar to the 780's.

The TI bios is amazing. Just set the clock speed and voltage and it stays there with no throttling. I got higher core speeds and memory speeds. It disables boost pretty much. But it still downclocks like a stock card does.

Like for example Borderlands 2 does not need a lot of gpu power so my cards downclock perfectly just like the stock cards do. Even the voltage still downclocks itself when needed. I know that's a reason why people don't like modded bios's. So this bios is really great.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Would someone please post the TechInferno ACX Bios up here so I don't have to register.

Thanks


----------



## Ultisym

EVGA card purchasers, register your card and get a free copy of 3dmark advanced. Goes back to March 4.








http://www.evga.com/nl.asp?id=1900


----------



## Melk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes each card can use different voltages. I am talking after changing the voltage slider to +38mv. One of my cards runs at 1.187 and the other one runs at 1.200 at the same clocks. The one that runs at 1.200 has a lower asic.
> 
> The thing with these cards are they throttle very easily on the stock bios with a heavy overclock. So my card that runs at 1.200 might be able to hit higher clocks but because it hits the power limit faster then the other card it starts throttling faster which does limit your overclock.
> 
> Now that I flashed new bios on each card I don't have that problem and they both run at 1.212 and don't throttle because the power limit is now higher.
> 
> What I am talking about really only applies to the stock bios. If one card needs a higher voltage to hit the same clocks it will reach it's power limit faster and throttle faster.
> 
> At least with my cards on the stock bios I hit the power limit before I actually hit my max core speed, so technically my overclock is limited a little bit. So if cards with lower asic's need higher voltages then having a low asic can limit your overclock on the stock bios. With the higher power limit now I can hit a higher core speed because I am no longer limited by the power threshold.
> 
> I have titans but they act very similar to the 780's.
> 
> The TI bios is amazing. Just set the clock speed and voltage and it stays there with no throttling. I got higher core speeds and memory speeds. It disables boost pretty much. But it still downclocks like a stock card does.
> 
> Like for example Borderlands 2 does not need a lot of gpu power so my cards downclock perfectly just like the stock cards do. Even the voltage still downclocks itself when needed. I know that's a reason why people don't like modded bios's. So this bios is really great.






Wow, thanks for this detailed explanation! Much appreciated. +REP.
That's exactly what I needed to understand better how those card work.

Few questions if you have time...
First, my ASIC is 62.3%.
Max core at 1.2v is 1176 stable (1189 when it feels like it, and when it does, I can run at 1189 for 3 mins or 30 mins -- no way to tell so really unstable lol).
Mem is +650 so far (don't feel the need to check higher although it still nags me that I haven't found the max yet








)

My card NEVER throttles down except for games that don't require much power (Borderlands 2 for example).

For example, if 1189 core crashes in the middle of a bench, the card didn't throttle core or voltage before crashing). I'm guessing that means I didn't reach the power limit?

Played FC3 for a few hours yesterday & 1176 core, +500 mem with no throttling at all, max temp was around ~65c (can't remember atm).

OK, tested Borderlands 2 vSync @ 60fps & it *does* throttle down to what's needed (lowers core & voltage)

1) Since I never see throttling caused by power limitations, would a modded BIOS help at all? I noticed it adds 120mV (1.212v) which is almost 3 times the +38mV.
I'm asking because a) I never throttle (at least I don't see it throttling with the OSD always on) except for games that don't need the juice.
b) ASIC at 62.3% has me a little bit worried about increasing the Voltage with a modded BIOS where I read somewhere that lower ASIC = more leaking. I'm totally unsure about this though)

2) I need to find a reliable source for my BIOS (Gigabyte Windforce OC) that someone backed up correctly and that had been tested (reflashed) preferably. GPUz 0.6.6 seemed to have worked but I need to confirm it's the correct BIOS file size : 193 KB (197,632 bytes)

3) would the TI BIOS you mentioned work on my card or do I need to find one that is compatible with my own brand (Gigabyte).

Sorry for all the questions







. Still new at this but learning by the hours now.

Thanks again btw.

/cheers
_
edited for formatting (still barely readable but better)_


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> EVGA card purchasers, register your card and get a free copy of 3dmark advanced. Goes back to March 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/nl.asp?id=1900


Thanks! Also thanks for reminding me to register these puppies









Invoice submitted, waiting for approval and code


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks! Also thanks for reminding me to register these puppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invoice submitted, waiting for approval and code


how does this work?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> how does this work?


Register your evga card with a copy of your invoice or receipt and then simply click that link while your logged in, there will be an icon to submit a request for your code after you do that. Says they will review and send out the code in 1 to 3 business days.


----------



## zinfinion

Don't forget your free dinosaurs: http://www.evga.com/articles/00726/


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Register your evga card with a copy of your invoice or receipt and then simply click that link while your logged in, there will be an icon to submit a request for your code after you do that. Says they will review and send out the code in 1 to 3 business days.


is it only if you bought from their website cus mine is from newegg i uploaded my newegg invoice though







(no credit cards i am not an idiot)


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> If you're running the drivers 320.11 or 320.18, some people have had problem with those. (Might depend on MB used with the card, not sure).
> 
> I'd suggest you install the 314.22 Drivers using the modded nv_disp.inf which can be found on the first post of this thread (page 1) & it explains how to install it. Also make sure you uninstall the previous drivers completely before installing the 314.22 drivers.
> 
> A LOT of people reported eliminating the artifact issues found in some games with those drivers.
> 
> gluck & let us know if that resolved your issue.
> 
> P.S. Congrats on your new card btw


Many Thanks + Rep
Im running 320.18


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes each card can use different voltages. I am talking after changing the voltage slider to +38mv. One of my cards runs at 1.187 and the other one runs at 1.200 at the same clocks. The one that runs at 1.200 has a lower asic.
> 
> The thing with these cards are they throttle very easily on the stock bios with a heavy overclock. So my card that runs at 1.200 might be able to hit higher clocks but because it hits the power limit faster then the other card it starts throttling faster which does limit your overclock.
> 
> Now that I flashed new bios on each card I don't have that problem and they both run at 1.212 and don't throttle because the power limit is now higher.
> 
> What I am talking about really only applies to the stock bios. If one card needs a higher voltage to hit the same clocks it will reach it's power limit faster and throttle faster.
> 
> At least with my cards on the stock bios I hit the power limit before I actually hit my max core speed, so technically my overclock is limited a little bit. So if cards with lower asic's need higher voltages then having a low asic can limit your overclock on the stock bios. With the higher power limit now I can hit a higher core speed because I am no longer limited by the power threshold.
> 
> I have titans but they act very similar to the 780's.
> 
> The TI bios is amazing. Just set the clock speed and voltage and it stays there with no throttling. I got higher core speeds and memory speeds. It disables boost pretty much. But it still downclocks like a stock card does.
> 
> Like for example Borderlands 2 does not need a lot of gpu power so my cards downclock perfectly just like the stock cards do. Even the voltage still downclocks itself when needed. I know that's a reason why people don't like modded bios's. So this bios is really great.


QFT. This is exactly the way ASIC quality matters with a Boost 2.0 card. If one is to stay with stock BIOS, then a higher ASIC quality card would be very desirable. If you're gonna go with a modded BIOS, then the ASIC quality won't mean a lot -if anything- regarding OC potential.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Trying to save and flash my reference Gigabyte 780 Bios, using latest nvflash from techpowerup.
> 
> Turned write protect off with nvflash.
> Upon running --save backup.rom I get the "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed" in Windows or DOS.
> 
> I can backup the Bios through GPUz 0.6.6 but not sure if it is actually correct...
> 
> Any ideas to whats the problem?


Don't use the GPU-Z to save the gigabyte gpu bios it will save a bugged bios around 60kb size. The normal bios size is 212kb and up. You must download the gigabyte bios flash from they website and save iit.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> is it only if you bought from their website cus mine is from newegg i uploaded my newegg invoice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no credit cards i am not an idiot)


Took mine from tigerdirect. Just says valid retailers invoice.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> is it only if you bought from their website cus mine is from newegg i uploaded my newegg invoice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no credit cards i am not an idiot)


When you enter the serial # and product #, it has a pull down of participating retailers. Just choose yours. Go back to the promo, your card will appear there, select "upload invoice". Upload your invoice via image or pdf (or other).

I took a screen shot of my TD invoice, pasted it on Paint and then saved it as a jpeg. Upload and waiting for my 3dmark code


----------



## Timechange01

Im wondering if I should take my GTX780 into my WC loop. My card is an EVGA SC card with Nvidia reference cooler and the card's ASIC is 74.9%. Would a waterblock help OC further?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes each card can use different voltages. I am talking after changing the voltage slider to +38mv. One of my cards runs at 1.187 and the other one runs at 1.200 at the same clocks. The one that runs at 1.200 has a lower asic.
> 
> The thing with these cards are they throttle very easily on the stock bios with a heavy overclock. So my card that runs at 1.200 might be able to hit higher clocks but because it hits the power limit faster then the other card it starts throttling faster which does limit your overclock.
> 
> Now that I flashed new bios on each card I don't have that problem and they both run at 1.212 and don't throttle because the power limit is now higher.
> 
> What I am talking about really only applies to the stock bios. If one card needs a higher voltage to hit the same clocks it will reach it's power limit faster and throttle faster.
> 
> At least with my cards on the stock bios I hit the power limit before I actually hit my max core speed, so technically my overclock is limited a little bit. So if cards with lower asic's need higher voltages then having a low asic can limit your overclock on the stock bios. With the higher power limit now I can hit a higher core speed because I am no longer limited by the power threshold.
> 
> I have titans but they act very similar to the 780's.
> 
> The TI bios is amazing. Just set the clock speed and voltage and it stays there with no throttling. I got higher core speeds and memory speeds. It disables boost pretty much. But it still downclocks like a stock card does.
> 
> Like for example Borderlands 2 does not need a lot of gpu power so my cards downclock perfectly just like the stock cards do. Even the voltage still downclocks itself when needed. I know that's a reason why people don't like modded bios's. So this bios is really great.


I see you have the case I want to get. How are you liking it? I assume there is plenty of room left even with what you have in there now?


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't use the GPU-Z to save the gigabyte gpu bios it will save a bugged bios around 60kb size. The normal bios size is 212kb and up. You must download the gigabyte bios flash from they website and save iit.


Tried to find it on their website with no luck (card is kinda new though).

Some of their tools won't work, but [email protected] does. It saved the same file as gpuz 0.6.6 which is GV-N780OC-3GD (F3) 193 KB (197,632 bytes). Still no confirmation yet, but I should get answers soon as to if it's the correct ROM or not. THEN I have to find an OC BIOS (don't know if I can use the ones used for the EVGA cards yet or if I need one made specifically for the Gigabyte card).


----------



## wermad




----------



## malmental

not so good on my GTX 780 WF3..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1521008/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1521008/width/500/height/1000[/URL]
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1521009/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1521009/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/URL]
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Man, it's taking you quite some time to get your GTX 780's into your system...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Man, it's taking you quite some time to get your GTX 780's into your system...












I have the stuff and I'm no stranger to water loops







Just taking my time


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not so good on my GTX 780 WF3..


I'm curious if the ASIC's are so low on Titans and 780s because a whole honking portion of the chip is lasered off.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not so good on my GTX 780 WF3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if the ASIC's are so low on Titans and 780s because a whole honking portion of the chip is lasered off.
Click to expand...

not sure but my GTX 770 ASIC is @ 81%...
WTH.?!









edit:
83%..


----------



## wermad

No cracks on the plexi top


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure but my GTX 770 ASIC is @ 81%...
> WTH.?!


Ooh la la, just checked my second 780, 76.2%. First is 71.2%.

I really don't put a lot of stock in these numbers though, as the thread has shown benches don't really line up with the ASIC quality too much.

It does solve the mystery of my second card being one voltage bin lower.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure but my GTX 770 ASIC is @ 81%...
> WTH.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh la la, just checked my second 780, 76.2%. First is 71.2%.
> 
> I really don't put a lot of stock in these numbers though, as the thread has shown benches don't really line up with the ASIC quality too much.
Click to expand...

switch them around so the higher is in slot #1..


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No cracks on the plexi top


Win!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Win!


Leak testing, so far so good. Will leave it like that for a bit and then fire up the whole thing


----------



## dminzi

anyone here got a corsair c70 and wouldnt mind helping a noob case modder out for a second?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not so good on my GTX 780 WF3..


ya my EVGA is 65.3. It wont go past 1149 in games at 1.187v. Modded bios helped it to 1176 at 1.212v but it is not a big enough difference to run it there so I went back to stock bios.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> switch them around so the higher is in slot #1..


Already is as it came with a preinstalled high-flow bracket which made quite the temp difference.

Annoyingly it also has white labels instead of black on the PCB side and they show through the EVGA lettering cutout on the backplate. Good thing I never look inside my case.


----------



## malmental

Topgearfan - not sure what I wanna do now.








I'll probably go ahead and SLi my 770 and run my Surround with those and keep tis 780 @ 1080p maybe grab a 1440p later.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I see you have the case I want to get. How are you liking it? I assume there is plenty of room left even with what you have in there now?


Your talking about the Case Labs STH10 right. I still have Cosmos 2 pictures in my rig.

The STH10 is absolutely the most amazing case I have ever had. Everytime I look at it on my desk I am so happy I bought it. Every other case I have ever had always had something I didn't like about it. The cool part is they have so many accessories and everything is completely modular so you can change it anyway you like.

Even after you buy the case you can order any single part you want from them. I can get a bigger or smaller window, a side panel without a window. There are so many possibilites. Plus I love the flex bays in the front. I don't use a dvd drive anymore and there are hard drive and ssd mounts on the cable managment backside so I can use the entire front for whatever I want.

I have a monsta 480 in the top compartment, an RX360 in the front flex bays and another monsta 480 in the bottom compartment. I could fit another monsta 480 in the top and another RX360 in the bottom on the same side as my power supply is mounted and there are some other places for rads also. I also have 2 pumps and a 450ml res and the case still has so much room left.

I am definitely a Case Labs customer for life.

Here is what it looks like now. I need new cables because I had a leak and my custom white extensions all got dyed pink from the red coolant. I also need better lighting because the tubes around the mobo area look really dark.

With all the components it did get a little difficult. There are 5 blocks, 3 rads, 2 pumps and a 450ml res and a ton of right angles. i thought I got in over my head but i finally got it figured out.

I had a huge explosion. I filled up my res and started the pump to fill my loop and something back fired and the liquid exploded out of the top of the res. Luckily I wasn't running power to anything so I got really lucky.


----------



## strong island 1

I have to learn how to take better pictures because it looks so much nicer in person with a light shining on it. It's one of my first builds so I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Timechange01

Sorry I should have given more info. My current stable OC with this card is 1228Mhz core clock while gaming with 1.162v

Should I add a waterblock or would it be a waste?


----------



## Starlo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> ya my EVGA is 65.3. It wont go past 1149 in games at 1.187v. Modded bios helped it to 1176 at 1.212v but it is not a big enough difference to run it there so I went back to stock bios.


My Reference GainWard ASIC value is 85%, and the card overclocks well. Able to get +245Mhz on the core and +260Mhz on the Mem and this was all stable without raising the core voltage at all. Maybe a higher value does help overclocking after all.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Tried to find it on their website with no luck (card is kinda new though).
> 
> Some of their tools won't work, but [email protected] does. It saved the same file as gpuz 0.6.6 which is GV-N780OC-3GD (F3) 193 KB (197,632 bytes). Still no confirmation yet, but I should get answers soon as to if it's the correct ROM or not. THEN I have to find an OC BIOS (don't know if I can use the ones used for the EVGA cards yet or if I need one made specifically for the Gigabyte card).


can you upload your bios here i want to take a loom on it.


----------



## skyn3t

doublets post LOL double post.


----------



## ssgwright

I have a 64% asic and I can bench at 1267 core +300 mem


----------



## kx11

does the ASIC quality matter if the card is plugged in PCI 2.0 ?

i got 71% on the 1st card and 66% on the other


----------



## malmental

so what's better with 770's and 780's; Afterburner, Precision, GPU Tweak, OC Guru, Riva...?
wasn't there a poll somewhere or thread about it..?


----------



## TheBenson

Is there a bios out there that is better for overclocking? I know the Titan had a bios that people who wanted real overclocks would switch to, is there a 780 equivalent, or all they all arguably the same the same?

edit- spell check nonsense


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> Able to get *+245Mhz* on the core...


Actual core clock MHz under load, not +offset numbers please. +offset numbers are meaningless on their own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so what's better with 770's and 780's; Afterburner, Precision, GPU Tweak, OC Guru, Riva...?
> wasn't there a poll somewhere or thread about it..?


Inspector for finding your stable setting, then Precision for enforcing it at startup as well as getting all the monitoring for RTSS OSD.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


are you mad bro







what a triplets you got there huh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not so good on my GTX 780 WF3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey you still win man. drivers need to mature more, you still going to OC more this beastly card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timechange01*
> 
> Sorry I should have given more info. My current stable OC with this card is 1228Mhz core clock while gaming with 1.162v
> 
> Should I add a waterblock or would it be a waste?


if you already have a loop why not. but if you don't and want to go under water you going need some $$$ to get things going on custom loop or you can go water loop kit just to start. but you may going to lose some $$$ down the road. you can buy a lot parts on the market place here. like last month a have sold around $600 to $900 on water cooling parts included GPU with blocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> I have a 64% asic and I can bench at 1267 core +300 mem


This is what i have told many people about ASIC stuf. this guy above has a low ASIC and still can get a nice OC. welcome aboard







. what bios you are using to get this high OC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> does the ASIC quality matter if the card is plugged in PCI 2.0 ?
> 
> i got 71% on the 1st card and 66% on the other


Nop, it doesn't matter at all. you may find tyour asic low but you ca still have a high OC. see the post above


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Is there a bios out there that is better for overclocking? I know the Titan had a bios that people who wanted real overclocks would switch to, is there a 780 equivalent, or all they all delectably the same?


you can download a OC version in the front page and if you want the ACX version go here post 2352









OC version let;s you hit +600 memory but it does drop's you OC by the end of any benchmark.

ACX version you can't go more the +300 on memory but a lot people has found it better than OC version.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Your talking about the Case Labs STH10 right. I still have Cosmos 2 pictures in my rig.
> 
> The STH10 is absolutely the most amazing case I have ever had. Everytime I look at it on my desk I am so happy I bought it. Every other case I have ever had always had something I didn't like about it. The cool part is they have so many accessories and everything is completely modular so you can change it anyway you like.
> 
> Even after you buy the case you can order any single part you want from them. I can get a bigger or smaller window, a side panel without a window. There are so many possibilites. Plus I love the flex bays in the front. I don't use a dvd drive anymore and there are hard drive and ssd mounts on the cable managment backside so I can use the entire front for whatever I want.
> 
> I have a monsta 480 in the top compartment, an RX360 in the front flex bays and another monsta 480 in the bottom compartment. I could fit another monsta 480 in the top and another RX360 in the bottom on the same side as my power supply is mounted and there are some other places for rads also. I also have 2 pumps and a 450ml res and the case still has so much room left.
> 
> I am definitely a Case Labs customer for life.
> 
> Here is what it looks like now. I need new cables because I had a leak and my custom white extensions all got dyed pink from the red coolant. I also need better lighting because the tubes around the mobo area look really dark.
> 
> With all the components it did get a little difficult. There are 5 blocks, 3 rads, 2 pumps and a 450ml res and a ton of right angles. i thought I got in over my head but i finally got it figured out.
> 
> I had a huge explosion. I filled up my res and started the pump to fill my loop and something back fired and the liquid exploded out of the top of the res. Luckily I wasn't running power to anything so I got really lucky.


That looks really awesome. For sure what I want to do. I may do 560mm rads instead.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've got a 560 in the bottom of my TJ11...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Is there a bios out there that is better for overclocking? I know the Titan had a bios that people who wanted real overclocks would switch to, is there a 780 equivalent, or all they all arguably the same the same?
> 
> edit- spell check nonsense


I just flashed the TI Bios on my titans and it's pretty amazing. Just set clocks and voltage and that's it, no fluctuating clocks and throttling. I got a much higher oc with it also, probably because of a little bit more voltage and the higher power limit.

I'm pretty sure there are 780 versions also.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've got a 560 in the bottom of my TJ11...


Very nice!


----------



## NTME9

Guys I just wanted to share (excuse me if its well known) that if you are having frame rate/stability issues with your cards It might be EVGA precision that is the issue (it was for me). I thought at first it was a issue with the 120.18 drivers iv been hearing so much negative talk about, but no, it was evga precision.









What alternate OC software do you guys recommend me giving a try?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Precision should work just fine (does for me). You sure you don't have some other underlying issues?


----------



## NTME9

I don't think so, I found it on another site where many were confirming the find btw. You have titans right? Might be a issue with the 780's+ precision specifically.


----------



## TheBenson

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/804183





My highest so far


----------



## georaldc

I just noticed something when I plugged an lcd monitor being used for another computer here to my rig. I used the dvi to vga adapter that came with my 780 since the monitor currently uses a vga cable. Everything looks great but when I start a game, or anything that uses cpu/gpu resources, the screen starts showing very faint horizontal lines that move vertically (they were really faint but noticeable in dark scenes). Closing the app makes the lines go away. I even tried running something like an emulator in window mode (just to make sure it wasn't a resolution thing) and as soon as cpu usage goes up, the lines start to appear again. Not sure if its my monitor or the cable or something else. Anyone have an idea?

EDIT:
Doing a screenshot or recording a video with afterburner do not show the lines so I'm guessing its the monitor? Why would it only happen when the computer is being stressed?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm curious if the ASIC's are so low on Titans and 780s because a whole honking portion of the chip is lasered off.


Not really. GTX 780 SC ACX I have is 70%, My Titan is 79% and my other Titan is 66%.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not so good on my GTX 780 WF3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hear ya... I know it won't make you feel 'much' better, but mine's at 62.3% -- still can OC stable at core:1176 mem:+650 (you probably can do core:1189/2002).. so I'm pretty happy with the card anyway.

And compared to my old GTX 580... well, feels more than twice as powerful (in some cases it is), way quieter (like comparing a quiet fan to a leaf blower), & soo much cooler. Played some Skyrim + Borderlands 2, and the card never went over 55c -- 50c in Borderlands2 !? (My old 580 used to go from 85c to 92c and more on hot days)... Heck, the card *idles cooler* than my CPU !









If you live in a hot spot, don't forget to set the fan curve yourself (I still use PrecisionX with my GB780 Windforce and it works as well as it did on my evga 580).

Hope you enjoy your new card and congrats again!


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you upload your bios here i want to take a loom on it.


Sure thing.

Here you go.. let me know what you think.

This one was created using their tool ([email protected]). It's the exact same size as the one created with GPUz 0.6.6.

GV-N780OC-3GD.zip 129k .zip file


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just noticed this in techpower GPU-Z....Your graphic cards reports that it supports pci-e express x16 3.0,but its currently running at pci-e express x16 v1.1, is this at all normal or there is something i can do to change it....Sorry about the question just figured it out....


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can download a OC version in the front page and if you want the ACX version go here post 2352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC version let;s you hit +600 memory but it does drop's you OC by the end of any benchmark.
> 
> ACX version you can't go more the +300 on memory but a lot people has found it better than OC version.


Is that a Stock ACX SC Bios or is modded ACX SC Bios

I have a ACX SC on its way so if I don't need a modded Bios then all the better. But I will probably end up wanting to use a bios that has a static clocks like Strongisland mentioned.


----------



## LivingChampion

Anyone else have this problem?

Let me explain:
So to give an example, I overclocked my card to 1150Mhz and it shows as such on GPU-Z's GPU Clock, but when you look at the load via MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precison or GPU-Z's Sensors tab, it would only goto 1136.6Mhz max. Also true for any higher numbers like 1175Mhz would default to 1149Mhz etc.

Used both the TI OC Edition modded bios ACX and regular. They both have the problem. Would be great to get it fixed so I can finally fine tune my overclocking.


----------



## Tonza

Can someone tell me what problems exactly you guys are having with the 320.18 drivers (cba to browse all pages)?. I havent had a single issue yet on my 780 and the drivers. Been playing lots of games aswell.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Darn, amazing core clocks there! Mine won't go higher than 1176 stable, but +650 Memory so far for memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ASIC blows on mine (62.3%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me the size of your BIOS saved with GPUz 0.6.6? Wanna make sure mine is the correct size - 193 KB (197,632 bytes).
> & were you able to flash back to the your saved bios. (no need to test it if you haven't tried, I'm just curious )


Mine was 228KB iirc. I actually tested another GPU, we have a few of them around here =P.

I used a "spare" EVGA 780. Had the same error on bios backup in nvflash.
So i again used GPUz 0.6.6 to dump the stock bios.
Then i flashed with the techinferno bios through windows nvflash. Worked perfect.
I flashed the stock bios back, still works.

After that testing, i did my own Gigabyte 780, flashed fine to techinferno. Im going to assume the backup will also be fine from the above testing i did.

My ASIC is 71%. For stable gaming my final offest was +195/195, for Core of 1187Mhz constant.


----------



## kx11

so i flashed the modded vbios and now Chrome browser is making my 1st card run at full speed ( default speed 956mhz/3000mem ) but it runs @ 45c

when i close chrome the clocks goes down and heat gets as low as 25c

anyone can confirm this is normal ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Is that a Stock ACX SC Bios or is modded ACX SC Bios
> 
> I have a ACX SC on its way so if I don't need a modded Bios then all the better. But I will probably end up wanting to use a bios that has a static clocks like Strongisland mentioned.


Itis a moded bios


----------



## tin0

Best I can do with current ambient temperature (hot!) while card is on stock cooling en CPU is water cooled;
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2391983_tn0_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_780_14903_marks

I must pass the 15k p score however! Never wanted cold weather more than this









Pleasing; getting a graphics score over 16k with one card @ 1267mhz core and 7020mhz mem on stock cooling, me is happy


----------



## malmental

all I can say is that this GTX 780 is sick...
I moved it over yesterday to run my Surround @ 3840 x 1024 (3 x 17" LCD's) and used a GTS 250 for PhysX.
yes I know it's a smaller Surround resolution but man the GTX 780 didn't break a sweat.

gonna keep it over there until my second GTX 770 arrives for SLI..


----------



## kx11

SLi 780+770 ?!

is that possible ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> SLi 780+770 ?!
> 
> is that possible ?


with the driver hack from TechPowerUp I think it might be possible.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> with the driver hack from TechPowerUp I think it might be possible.


Thats interesting. Maybe i will give that a go if i have a chance to


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Can someone tell me what problems exactly you guys are having with the 320.18 drivers (cba to browse all pages)?. I haven't had a single issue yet on my 780 and the drivers. Been playing lots of games as well.


Not everyone is having trouble. If you aren't I would let it ride. I have not personally had any issue with the one that came with the card, I think someone mentioned its 320.08 or something. But just like anything else. the results between different card/systems will vary a lot. So if your performing well and temps are good, let it ride til the next driver release.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> with the driver hack from TechPowerUp I think it might be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting. Maybe i will give that a go if i have a chance to
Click to expand...

what's the pair your working with.?


----------



## eXXon

Just got the GB reference with 69% ASIC & filled the form










Its supposed to boost to 902MHz but thats BS, I just plopped it in without changing any settings except the OSD for AB, and it would boost to 993 MHz under load....Fantastic.

What a great card, couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Mine was 228KB iirc. I actually tested another GPU, we have a few of them around here =P.
> 
> I used a "spare" EVGA 780. Had the same error on bios backup in nvflash.
> So i again used GPUz 0.6.6 to dump the stock bios.
> Then i flashed with the techinferno bios through windows nvflash. Worked perfect.
> I flashed the stock bios back, still works.
> 
> After that testing, i did my own Gigabyte 780, flashed fine to techinferno. Im going to assume the backup will also be fine from the above testing i did.
> 
> My ASIC is 71%. For stable gaming my final offest was +195/195, for Core of 1187Mhz constant.


Sweet! Congrats on card. It seems to OC pretty well core wise. (I can't go over 1176 for Benching, and I revert back to 1.1162v, core 1110, +400mem for gaming). Still lovin it though









I finally took the plunge & tried nvflash 5.138 & I can use it to make backup of my flashes. Turns out it's the same size as the one made with GPUz 0.6.6 or [email protected] tool. So in my case 193 KB (197,632 bytes) is the size of my ROM, well, should be for all Windforce 3x users. Saw the OC BIOS found on page 1 was at around 223k.

Anyway, great card you got there.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Just got the GB reference with 69% ASIC & filled the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its supposed to boost to 902MHz but thats BS, I just plopped it in without changing any settings except the OSD for AB, and it would boost to 993 MHz under load....Fantastic.
> 
> What a great card, couldn't be more pleased.


Welcome to the family (Gigabyte 780 OC, 780 Club, etc) Sweet card indeed!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so i flashed the modded vbios and now Chrome browser is making my 1st card run at full speed ( default speed 956mhz/3000mem ) but it runs @ 45c
> 
> when i close chrome the clocks goes down and heat gets as low as 25c
> 
> anyone can confirm this is normal ?


Go into the Nvidia Control Panel and make sure Power Management is set to "Adaptive". if this doesn't fix the issue then reinstall your drivers with the clean install box checked in.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you upload your bios here i want to take a loom on it.


Turns out I can use nvFlash.exe 1.538 to save my BIOS (no need to use protectoff either).

The BIOS saved is the SAME size as GPUz 0.6.6 & [email protected] here's the .txt result. I'm now 99% certain that I can reflash this BIOS as my backup -- almost feel like trying it although I don't really plan on switching to a modded BIOS after reading that they don't throttle at all (when I run Borderlands 2 on my setup, the card throttle since it doesn't need the juice & the temps are kept at around a very cool 50c). Don't really want to loose that.

here's the result.txt

result.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Can someone tell me what problems exactly you guys are having with the 320.18 drivers (cba to browse all pages)?. I havent had a single issue yet on my 780 and the drivers. Been playing lots of games aswell.


It seems that only some people are experiencing issues with 320.xx drivers. I myself tried them for 30 minutes and started having artifacts (huge artifacts) in Bioshock Infinite. No visible cause as to why that happened, so I reverted back to 314.22 & haven't had an issue since then.

I don't think anyone has pinpointed the reason why either (I suspect motherboard types, but that's just wild speculation on my part). Since you've been using them for a long while, I'd say you're ok. If you need to make sure, I'd try a game that's reported having issues (the drivers seem to only affect some games) for 30+ minutes. I *know* Bioshock infinite does have the issue as well as BF3 although it might take longer to show up.


----------



## Loyrl

With the 320.xx drivers in Win8 64x my computer would black screen, and it would stay like that permanently until I hit the reset button. Some other times it would come up with a black screen only for a minute and then the drivers would crash, and I wasn't able to click on anything so I still had to hit the reset button. I started using the older version drivers with the .ini modified and I haven't had any issues. Did some Valley runs and played a lot of path of exile with out any issues.

I noticed during the first Valley scenery during the bench the FPS would shoot up to 100+ then drop to 60 like it was vsyncd but after it changed to something else it would go 100+...


----------



## AntiStupid

Put mine in yesterday, ASIC is 70.6% and I'm using the 320.18 drivers, no issues so far after about 4 hours of gaming and 2 hour of general use. This card is incredible


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntiStupid*
> 
> Put mine in yesterday, ASIC is 70.6% and I'm using the 320.18 drivers, no issues so far after about 4 hours of gaming and 2 hour of general use. This card is incredible


Congrats on new card!









Good one too! Don't forget to register the card for free 3DMark code & I think a game in there somewhere from EVGA (I have a Gigabyte, so I can only







at the stuff you get with EVGA)

Oh, welcome to the club


----------



## jderbs

I'm only using reference coolers, but when I got my cards they would idle around 35-38 degrees. Now a few weeks later they seem to idle at 50-55 degrees. Any idea what could have happened? Same ambient temps.


----------



## MNDan

Finally checked the ASIC on my EVGA 780 w/ ACX cooler - 74.5% - not bad! Now to upgrade the BIOS to the Gigabyte WindForce one so that I can set my idle fan speed to 20% instead of the stupid 39% that EVGA wants and I should be golden!


----------



## dminzi

Can anyone help me verify that my card is good. I have been running 3dmark fire extreme and getting 20-27 fps in the first scene at 1080p i saw a video and te guy had 30fps solid the whole first scene why am i not getting same results. I am on 314.22 with an i5 4670k at 4.0ghz and 8gb of ram


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Can anyone help me verify that my card is good. I have been running 3dmark fire extreme and getting 20-27 fps in the first scene at 1080p i saw a video and te guy had 30fps solid the whole first scene why am i not getting same results. I am on 314.22 with an i5 4670k at 4.0ghz and 8gb of ram


that could be anything causing the slight FPS difference, even by getting an SSD your looking at a faster and more responsive rig.


----------



## Oslo

asus gtx 780 spotted on my next build


----------



## dminzi

Oh i got it now i had it on extreme which runs it at 1600p for sli systems nvm


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Oh i got it now i had it on extreme which runs it at 1600p for sli systems nvm


what's the latest results..?


----------



## zpaf

Try to find out max clocks with minimum voltage with TI bios.


----------



## 7tronic

I'm in


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's the latest results..?


I havnt tried yet i was on my phone when it hit me


----------



## revro

hmm thinking about going 780 3gb instead of originally planned 770 4gb
256bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX680/770 = 192 GB/s
384bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX780 = 288 GB/s

the 384bit is faster so 3gb should not be hindrance on a single 1440p. i dont plan to go beyond single monitor, dont have space and well a 780 gives you over 60fps in every game on ultra except Crysis 3, metro 2033 and FC3 tough FC3 is very close to 60 and. i have the money, its like 430~450eur for gb 770 4gb oc vs 582eur for gigabyte 780 wf3 oc (7eur diff between stock and oc wf3 version). i would not go with evga as their cards cost 650eur+ for the same clock

GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 10k .xls file


my question is whether 3gb of 780 would be sufficient. i mean if i look at memory bandwith it looks that 780 can process 40-50% more data per second so does this mean it would not hit vram wall on single 1440p before a 770 4gb would hit the wall in same scenario, because 780 has 384bit bus?

my friend had over 3gb vram usage in max payne 3 @1440p so thats why i am asking if i am to fork 582eur for a card smile.gif

thank you
revro


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Guys I am in a bit of a predicament. I will be running a 2560x1440 panel @ 120htz and I want more more performance than a single 780, but I don't want to drop $1300 on an SLI setup.

Do you think I should go 770 SLI or get a single 780 now and another one down the road?


----------



## malmental

get the GTX 780 now and another on down the road..


----------



## Fizzle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys I am in a bit of a predicament. I will be running a 2560x1440 panel @ 120htz and I want more more performance than a single 780, but I don't want to drop $1300 on an SLI setup.
> 
> Do you think I should go 770 SLI or get a single 780 now and another one down the road?


I'd grab a 780 for the extra memory.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm thinking about going 780 3gb instead of originally planned 770 4gb
> 256bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX680/*770 = 192 GB/s*
> 384bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX780 = 288 GB/s
> 
> the 384bit is faster so 3gb should not be hindrance on a single 1440p. i dont plan to go beyond single monitor, dont have space and well a 780 gives you over 60fps in every game on ultra except Crysis 3, metro 2033 and FC3 tough FC3 is very close to 60 and. i have the money, its like 430~450eur for gb 770 4gb oc vs 582eur for gigabyte 780 wf3 oc (7eur diff between stock and oc wf3 version). i would not go with evga as their cards cost 650eur+ for the same clock
> 
> GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 10k .xls file
> 
> 
> my question is whether 3gb of 780 would be sufficient. i mean if i look at memory bandwith it looks that 780 can process 40-50% more data per second so does this mean it would not hit vram wall on single 1440p before a 770 4gb would hit the wall in same scenario, because 780 has 384bit bus?
> 
> my friend had over 3gb vram usage in max payne 3 @1440p so thats why i am asking if i am to fork 582eur for a card smile.gif
> 
> thank you
> revro


GTX 770 = 224.3 gb/s

http://www.nvidia.com/gtx-700-graphics-cards/gtx-770/


----------



## scyy

I got pretty lucky with both my 780's. Both can do 1241mhz alone, I run into the occasional issue running both at that speed but dropping them to 1228mhz works perfectly.


----------



## wermad

All three boost the same under water as they did on air: 1071, 1058, 1045. Temps are awesome: idle low 20s, loads high 30s and skims the low 40s.


----------



## BarracksBoy

Got my GTX 780 ACX Superclocked Recently...but my box doesn't look like anyones I can find anywhere on the web D: has anyone else had their box exactly like this?
Note the Superclocked label stuck on, and not the usual icon in the bottom right of EVGA Boxes and there was also no cover on the PCI-E Connector. Is this out of the ordinary or can someone put my mind at rest?


----------



## Fizzle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarracksBoy*
> 
> Got my GTX 780 ACX Superclocked Recently...but my box doesn't look like anyones I can find anywhere on the web D: has anyone else had their box exactly like this?
> Note the Superclocked label stuck on, and not the usual icon in the bottom right of EVGA Boxes and there was also no cover on the PCI-E Connector. Is this out of the ordinary or can someone put my mind at rest?


I'm not sure about the box details but it does seem odd that the PCI-E cover is missing. Where did you buy it?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarracksBoy*
> 
> Got my GTX 780 ACX Superclocked Recently...but my box doesn't look like anyones I can find anywhere on the web D: has anyone else had their box exactly like this?
> Note the Superclocked label stuck on, and not the usual icon in the bottom right of EVGA Boxes and there was also no cover on the PCI-E Connector. Is this out of the ordinary or can someone put my mind at rest?


Mine had the sticker "SC" applied on them. Check gpuz and it should have the SC default higher core clock ~941 (vs the vanilla 863).


----------



## BarracksBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> I'm not sure about the box details but it does seem odd that the PCI-E cover is missing. Where did you buy it?


Bought at overclockers.co.uk, I have yet to install it into my PC, so I'll probably have to wait until I do that to have my flip out over whether it works


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarracksBoy*
> 
> Bought at overclockers.co.uk, I have yet to install it into my PC, so I'll probably have to wait until I do that to have my flip out over whether it works


All of mine didn't come with the pcie protector. I know Asus and MSI usually have them. With the EVGA clamshell package (vs the foam the others use), it should have some protection on the pcie









Install it and fire up your rig. Then check gpuz for the core default clock as I suggested


----------



## BarracksBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Both on mine didn't come with the pcie protector. I know Asus and MSI usually have them. With the EVGA clamshell package (vs the foam the others use), it should have some protection on the pcie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install it and fire up your rig. Then check gpuz for the core default clock as I suggested


Thank you! I shall report back here with my findings, shame I have to wait over a week to do so!


----------



## wsnnwa

My best run on valley. My graphics card is running at 1207/3500 @ 105% power target. I'll try to squeeze more out of it but I think I have hit the wall, unfortunately. I'm still running 320.18 drivers too.

Voltage 1.2125
Modded Bios
ASIC Quality : 61.4% ---


----------



## wermad

if you got an EVGA card (even from launch), there's a free download of 3dmark (2013) advance. I got my code already and I'm downloading now










I believe this is the "Firestrike" everyone is talking about?


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Let me explain:
> So to give an example, I overclocked my card to 1150Mhz and it shows as such on GPU-Z's GPU Clock, but when you look at the load via MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precison or GPU-Z's Sensors tab, it would only goto 1136.6Mhz max. Also true for any higher numbers like 1175Mhz would default to 1149Mhz etc.
> 
> Used both the TI OC Edition modded bios ACX and regular. They both have the problem. Would be great to get it fixed so I can finally fine tune my overclocking.


BUMP
Hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> if you got an EVGA card (even from launch), there's a free download of 3dmark (2013) advance. I got my code already and I'm downloading now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is the "Firestrike" everyone is talking about?


Yes you get a free copy of 3dmark advanced. Btw just throwing it out there, you can redeem your 3dmark 11 and 3dmark Vantage AND 3dmark codes all through Steam. So even if you don't have a steam key, you can now redeem them thru Steam. I activated both my 3dmark 11 and 3dmark thru Steam just yesterday.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarracksBoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> I'm not sure about the box details but it does seem odd that the PCI-E cover is missing. Where did you buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> Bought at overclockers.co.uk, I have yet to install it into my PC, so I'll probably have to wait until I do that to have my flip out over whether it works
Click to expand...

just do a test run to verify speeds..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still seems crappy that I couldn't get the 3dmark key with my EVGA Titans....


----------



## UNOE

Just installed me ACX SC. I only installed the driver and Precision so far and this card is boosting to 1097 core. Pretty happy with the sound level too. I bought a water block but not even sure if I need it.

ASIC = 71.3 %


----------



## Killa Cam

ok so my oc settings work fine in game, valley and 3d mark. but when it comes to heaven, i can't even make it 2 minutes in without crashing.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Heaven is a beast...


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Heaven is a beast...


4.0 has humbled me


----------



## VettePilot

If you want to remain with one card only and get the most performance without spending over a grand on a Titan then yes, otherwise just buy another 7970. Although I had 2 AMD cards before I got this 780 and I could not use them in xfire a lot since scaling and microstutter was an issue in some games. That is all driver related and I know AMD said they are working on that but who knows if it works out. I think the 7970's are better than my 6970's were in xfire though. You could buy another 7970 for a lot less and get more performance and not have to deal with different drivers. For me it was worth while upgrade that is why I did it.


----------



## sniperpowa

Im looking to get a second or third 780 right now...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Im looking to get a second or third 780 right now...


Go for three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Go for three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im thinking about it Just figuring out what PSU I should use for three.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Im thinking about it Just figuring out what PSU I should use for three.


HX 1050 should be fine









Quote:


>


http://www.overclock.net/t/1395779/gtx-780-3-way-sli-results

Since your running SB, it should be fine. I would get a 1200w+ if you go w/ SB-E/IV-E.

edit: I'll take some readings tonight


----------



## UNOE

I thought 780 ran at PCIe 3.0 OOB on x79.

Not seeing it run at 3.0 yet. Do I still need to run the patch.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I thought 780 ran at PCIe 3.0 OOB on x79.
> 
> Not seeing it run at 3.0 yet. Do I still need to run the patch.


You need the patch, I did it a couple of days ago, takes like 30 seconds. Right-click, run as admin, it will flash up quickly and disappear then just reboot. C2 revision is recommended (which it looks like you have).

force-enable-gen3.zip 74k .zip file


----------



## Rei86

Just go back to around page 2X to Syan48306 post. He has a OCed 3960X, Three GTX 780s and a Asus RIVE.

He was running a better PSU than that OCZ 1000 (The Seasonic P1000) and had to replace it since under load his system was going under. Think it was like 1050w at the wall or something. Will go back and find it.

Here it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You'll be okay with an 860W with 2 in SLI. Each card wont take 300W per card. They will only take 265W as they're bioslocked to 250W*1.06 = 265W
> 
> To put it into perspective, I pull 1000W on 3 GTX 780's with a heavily overclocked 3960X for heaven/valley. I can pull 400W from Prime95 alone. That said, I'm still right under 1000W during gaming. For furmark, I pull about 1100W.
> 
> Less one GTX 780 and less 100W from the CPU for a 3770K, even overclocked, you'll be well within the 860W limit of the AX860. Hell, I only use a Seasonic X-1250W because my P-1000W gave out under furmark.
> 
> I'd install the card, fire up furmark and if it copes with the load, then just stick with your AX860. If not, move to the Seasonic Plat 1000W


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You'll be okay with an 860W with 2 in SLI. Each card wont take 300W per card. They will only take 265W as they're bioslocked to 250W*1.06 = 265W
> 
> To put it into perspective, I pull 1000W on 3 GTX 780's with a heavily overclocked 3960X for heaven/valley. I can pull 400W from Prime95 alone. That said, I'm still right under 1000W during gaming. For furmark, I pull about 1100W.
> 
> Less one GTX 780 and less 100W from the CPU for a 3770K, even overclocked, you'll be well within the 860W limit of the AX860. Hell, I only use a Seasonic X-1250W because *my P-1000W gave out under furmark*.
> 
> I'd install the card, fire up furmark and if it copes with the load, then just stick with your AX860. If not, move to the Seasonic Plat 1000W


I'll say it again, *don't* use Furmark/Kombuster as it can kill hardware. Good leasson for newbies out there. Stick to other benchmarks. Some games include a free benchmark. EVGA is offering a free copy of 3dMark2013 if you buy an EVGA gtx 780.

Btw, thanks for posting #s on power draw







. We needed some figures I haven't gotten a chance to hook up my Kill-A-Watt.


----------



## wermad

just ran 3Dmark11 and I pulled up to 1650w at the Kill-A-Watt!!! Wow, didn't expect this. My idle is ~200w but the gpu test were running ~1400-1500w.

Factor in 85% efficiency for the conversion: ~1400w peak, ~1190-1275w. Really pushing my psu if I'm honest. Not sure if the Kill-A-Watt is doing its job right







. Remember pulling 1800w on the quad 480s w/ x79









Anyone else have a power measuring tool to compare? Thanks









Btw, running stock on the gpu(s) and 4.8 on the cpu.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You need the patch, I did it a couple of days ago, takes like 30 seconds. Right-click, run as admin, it will flash up quickly and disappear then just reboot. C2 revision is recommended (which it looks like you have).
> 
> force-enable-gen3.zip 74k .zip file


I found the problem seems to be it was my bootloader (chamleon). I booted directly to windows with Windows bootloader and 3.0 worked.

Now I got to go back and see if it will work with the bootloader now that I have had successful boot with 3.0.

Edit : So now it works no matter what bootloader I use

BTW I tried that patch before I even asked the question. And rebooted and googled a little about it before I asked that what was so strange I knew it should work.


----------



## NoDoz

Well I thought yesterday I was going the route of 770 SLI. But due to wanting a blower type fan for SLI and wanting 4GB cards, it seemed it was far out of reach for availability. TigerDirect matched a price on a EVGA 780 ACX and I ordered it. Excited to get it and try it out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still seems crappy that I couldn't get the 3dmark key with my EVGA Titans....


But do you have 3Dmark after all or you still want it? I may have a extra key but I want to give ir to someone that needs it. Let me know


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ran 3Dmark11 and I pulled up to 1650w at the Kill-A-Watt!!! Remember pulling 1800w on the quad 480s w/ x79


I really hope you have a 20 amp breaker on that circuit.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ran 3Dmark11 and I pulled up to 1650w at the Kill-A-Watt!!! Wow, didn't expect this. My idle is ~200w but the gpu test were running ~1400-1500w.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Factor in 85% efficiency for the conversion: ~1400w peak, ~1190-1275w. Really pushing my psu if I'm honest. Not sure if the Kill-A-Watt is doing its job right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Remember pulling 1800w on the quad 480s w/ x79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a power measuring tool to compare? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, running stock on the gpu(s) and 4.8 on the cpu.


Are you pulling so much power with only three 780s?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Are you pulling so much power with only three 780s?


Yeah that's odd, I'm pulling about 950 watts full load off my Pc 2 780s and a 3930k at 4.8ghz.


----------



## sniperpowa

So I would need a bigger PSU For tri sli lol?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> So I would need a bigger PSU For tri sli lol?


No.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ran 3Dmark11 and I pulled up to 1650w at the Kill-A-Watt!!! Wow, didn't expect this. My idle is ~200w but the gpu test were running ~1400-1500w.
> 
> Factor in 85% efficiency for the conversion: ~1400w peak, ~1190-1275w. Really pushing my psu if I'm honest. Not sure if the Kill-A-Watt is doing its job right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Remember pulling 1800w on the quad 480s w/ x79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a power measuring tool to compare? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, running stock on the gpu(s) and 4.8 on the cpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah that's odd, I'm pulling about 950 watts full load off my Pc 2 780s and a 3930k at 4.8ghz.


Those are insane numbers ......


----------



## Razor 116

5 BSODs (Due to nvlddmkm) and 3 hard locks (All at stock clocks). I love nVidia Drivers, less stable than beta AMD drivers lmao. Think it might be time to try the 314.22.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> ok so my oc settings work fine in game, valley and 3d mark. but when it comes to heaven, i can't even make it 2 minutes in without crashing.


That's what I noticed on my rig as well. ALL benchmarks except Heaven 2.5 will run no problems @ 1176 core, but Heaven will crash sometimes (almost always at the same spot too). I use it now to test for stability.

Note that even though I found a stable OC in Heaven 2.5, FC3 crashed the drivers once at that setting (Heaven 2.5 wound not crash). So I lowered it one bin again & it's stable again.

Then I tried some mods(big ones I must admit, NPC replacers/new races/etc) in Oblivion (yes oblivion, a very weird game since sometimes will will ruin at 45-50fps for no good reason). It then *crashed my drivers* when it bugged (it often does bug). Usually when Oblivion bugs, it'll just stop working and CTD, but one time it actually crashed the card... so to be on the safe side I lower one bin *again* to be on the safe side.

So far so good although I'm down to 1097Mhz for core for gaming -- still decent for me as the card *never exceeds 65c, even after 2 hours in FC3), & runs at 50c in games like Borderlands2, Skyrim. Heck, 42c in Oblivion lol. And considering I'm using stock BIOS at 1.1620v & that my card is ASIC 62.3%. I'm leaning to live with it. Oh, mem runs at +400 stable in games (+650 in benchs -- even Heaven 2.5)

I haven't tried the OC BIOS yet since I was told they don't throttle down -- although I don't know if that applies to games that don't need a lot of juice like Borderlands2, Oblivion, + other less requiring games.

TL;DR : I'm experiencing the same issue. ALL Benchmarks run stable at a certain OC, and often Heaven will crash at those same settings. I use it now to do a preliminary test on my OC for stability.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> My best run on valley. My graphics card is running at 1207/3500 @ 105% power target. I'll try to squeeze more out of it but I think I have hit the wall, unfortunately. I'm still running 320.18 drivers too.
> 
> Voltage 1.2125
> Modded Bios
> ASIC Quality : 61.4% ---


Just installed the modded BIOS & the max I could get with Valley not crashing was 1202core, +500mem, score 72.3fps. Not bad considering the ASIC we have. IMHO

That's a pretty decent Vally score if you ask me.. I can't go over 70.4 so far (stock BIOS +38mV = 1.20v). (Max core:1176) Core 1189 will sometimes run, but 50/50 will crash Valley.

Can you tell me if your card throttles down on games like Borderlands2 or older games? I'm hesitating to flash it until some can confirm that it *will throttle* when the juice isn't required for low demanding games (like the stock BIOS does).

I'm 62.3% ASIC here. Got lucky with my memory though as I was able to reach +650 Mem on benchmarks solid.

BTW, what temps are you getting in that valley bench? also, did you take the BIOS found on page 1 of this thread? Planning on using that one for my card as well (same as yours).


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> BUMP
> Hopefully someone can chime in.


Have you tried contacting the author to find out if it's a known issue? If you have the one from techinferno, just register & post the request (you won't be able to download anything until you have 5 posts, but at least you can ask him/her).

gluck. I'm curious about this as well since I want to try a modded BIOS just to see if I can get up there to at least 1202 stable in bench/games -- Once I know it's stable I can lower to whatever will feel confortable.

BTW, I just installed the modded BIOS and GPUz v 0.7.1 wasn't reading a lot of stuff from it correctly.

the New GPUz 0.7.2 now read it correctly. The first TAB & all Sensors read correctly now. So 901core +301 = 1202Mhz core (see image)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 5 BSODs (Due to nvlddmkm) and 3 hard locks (All at stock clocks). I love nVidia Drivers, less stable than beta AMD drivers lmao. Think it might be time to try the 314.22.


320.11 are on the disk that came with you GTX 780, have you tried those.?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ran 3Dmark11 and I pulled up to 1650w at the Kill-A-Watt!!! Wow, didn't expect this. My idle is ~200w but the gpu test were running ~1400-1500w.
> 
> Factor in 85% efficiency for the conversion: ~1400w peak, ~1190-1275w. Really pushing my psu if I'm honest. Not sure if the Kill-A-Watt is doing its job right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Remember pulling 1800w on the quad 480s w/ x79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a power measuring tool to compare? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, running stock on the gpu(s) and 4.8 on the cpu.


That is very well possible. Though, you seem to be a little high. Furmark and 3Dmark First Strike pulls about 1200W at the wall and at 90% efficiency that's 1080W used. My numbers are fairly in line with theoreticals. 265*3 for GPU and 300W for CPU.

EDIT: You've only got a OCZ ZX 1250w right? How can you be doing 1650W at the wall....As you said that's over 1400W DC load. My Seasonic X-1250W starts sputtering when I'm over 1000W. Furmark + Prime 95 on 5 cores at the same time causes OCP to kick in or some power limit to shut my computer down.

Are you able to sustain furmark + Prime95?


----------



## skyn3t

I got say once you one a big psu you never go back on a small wattage cuz you never know how crazy you going to OC your hardware and get so much wattage pulled from the wall. Look wermad he almost hit 1500w from the wall lol damn this is a lot power there. "Is better be safe than Lucky"







I almost went to 1050w let's say losing 200w for what reason. Just for a full modular psu . Hey keep pulling the much power from the wall lol cuz you are werMAD LOL .


----------



## Melk

*Ok, GPUz has released version 0.7.2.*

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2252/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-2/

Sensors now read correctly, even on modded BIOS (0.7.1 didn't on my setup).

Just thought I'd let you guys/gals know


----------



## Melk

Note my post above for the new GPUz 0.7.2 which now reads (sensors) correctly for modded BIOS (0.7.1 didn't in my case).

OK, I made the plunge to modded BIOS









NOTE: I used nvflash 5.138 & I *did not have to use* --protectoff (for those interested in those things).

Differernces between stock on Gigabyte GTX 780 WF 3X OC...

Base clocks revert down to the nVidia reference (makes sense).
No Boost (fine by me)
Games that do NOT require much juice *will throttle* the core speed, *but not the voltage*... voltage is **always** at whatever you set it (1.212v in my case). So BL2 will throttle the core to 901mhz (lowest possible) but not the voltage. In the stock BIOS, it would throttle down to 964 (or was it 954) & voltage to 1.025v.
Temps are about the same as stock, which is pretty good. I really love the cooler on my card









Improvement over my stock BIOS was Valley 70.0 to 72.3 -- at least I know now that the extra voltage helps.. not by much though. I can now run at 1202/3500 while stock was 1176/500.. so +26Mhz gain. Worth it? not sure.. but at least the option is there if I ever want it! which is nice







Remember that my card is ASIC 62.3%.

So it was worth a try definitively. I'll probably revert to Stock (gotta try it anyway to be 'certain' that the backup works).

update: I was able to re-flash my backup without any issues. So the BIOS size for the Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3X OC is 193 KB (197,632 bytes).


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> No Boost (fine by me)
> Games that do NOT require much juice *will throttle* the core speed, *but not the voltage*... voltage is **always** at whatever you set it (1.212v in my case).


Worth lobotomizing the card just for that. I'll do the thinking for it.


----------



## specopsFI

I'm not one for balls-to-the-wall benchmarking, but since I had a quiet evening all to myself, I decided to make a semi-serious Valley run. My card can hit 1.2V with stock BIOS, but it will also hit the OV max limit when I use the whole +38mV. So I gave it +25mV, +183 core and +200 memory, which gave me constant 1215Mhz/3206MHz @1.187V. Did the basic NCP tweaks for the drivers and got this:



Almost too good to leave it at that. I still haven't had my card crash even once... Maybe I'll get to it, eventually.


----------



## Rei86

I meant to say "How are you pulling that high?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah that's odd, I'm pulling about 950 watts full load off my Pc 2 780s and a 3930k at 4.8ghz.


Yeah I plan on going Asus Rampage + i7-4930k + Tri SLI GTX 780L/C...which is now making me wonder if my little AX1200i can handle the load


----------



## VettePilot

Have any of you tried the 320.27 drivers with the modded .inf? Some are saying it works amazingly well. Makes me wonder why NV does not just do this change and release a new driver based on the 320.27 or 314 driver to us officially. I mean there a tons of people that have had issues with the 320.18 so they must have taken notice by now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I really hope you have a 20 amp breaker on that circuit.


I had actually switched the loop to the a spare 20amp when I was running the quad GTX 480s with an i7 3820.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Are you pulling so much power with only three 780s?


I was pulling ~900-1000w with the quad 690s and that system had 28 fans (which only add a bit tbh). That was a few months ago. I do recall when gaming on the Titan sli, the psu fan was working hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah that's odd, I'm pulling about 950 watts full load off my Pc 2 780s and a 3930k at 4.8ghz.


I'll have to run a game and check it again. Quad 580s was pulling ~1600-1700w at the wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> So I would need a bigger PSU For tri sli lol?


Well, I'll have to test this again. The reviews show a 1050w should be fine. I'm sure something is wrong because I have ran triple 580 3gbs on an Enermax Galaxy 1250w unit before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That is very well possible. Though, you seem to be a little high. Furmark and 3Dmark First Strike pulls about 1200W at the wall and at 90% efficiency that's 1080W used. My numbers are fairly in line with theoreticals. 265*3 for GPU and 300W for CPU.
> 
> EDIT: You've only got a OCZ ZX 1250w right? How can you be doing 1650W at the wall....As you said that's over 1400W DC load. My Seasonic X-1250W starts sputtering when I'm over 1000W. Furmark + Prime 95 on 5 cores at the same time causes OCP to kick in or some power limit to shut my computer down.
> 
> Are you able to sustain furmark + Prime95?


Stay away from Furmark mate. Not worth it. And I did participate a long time ago in a power test (voluntarily) for the amd HD69xx series. That was the last time I ran Furmark w/ prime at the same time. This is a suicide run. Won't run it again. Nor will i use furmark or kombuster.

I have 3dvantage, 3d11, and just got 3d2013. I also have a few game benches. These are enough for me.

I'll have to run this again. Everything is in pieces awaiting my new case. Hopefully, UPS can make the rounds and deliver early.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got say once you one a big psu you never go back on a small wattage cuz you never know how crazy you going to OC your hardware and get so much wattage pulled from the wall. Look wermad he almost hit 1500w from the wall lol damn this is a lot power there. "Is better be safe than Lucky"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went to 1050w let's say losing 200w for what reason. Just for a full modular psu . Hey keep pulling the much power from the wall lol cuz you are werMAD LOL .


For the quad 480s, I ended up running a 1200w for three and the system and a 450w booster for the 4th card. The quad 580s ran on a 1500w unit.

Again, I think something is wrong so I'll be running this again. The demo test in 3d11 was the one spiking to 1650w. Most of the test ran ~1400-1500. Really, i was expecting ~1000w at the wall. Maybe my Kill-A-Watt is broken.

Anyone else want to share their numbers to make sure this is wrong (hopefully







)?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I had actually switched the loop to the a spare 20amp when I was running the quad GTX 480s with an i7 3820.
> I was pulling ~900-1000w with the quad 690s and that system had 28 fans (which only add a bit tbh). That was a few months ago. I do recall when gaming on the Titan sli, the psu fan was working hard.
> I'll have to run a game and check it again. Quad 580s was pulling ~1600-1700w at the wall.
> Well, I'll have to test this again. The reviews show a 1050w should be fine. I'm sure something is wrong because I have ran triple 580 3gbs on an Enermax Galaxy 1250w unit before.
> Stay away from Furmark mate. Not worth it. And I did participate a long time ago in a power test (voluntarily) for the amd HD69xx series. That was the last time I ran Furmark w/ prime at the same time. This is a suicide run. Won't run it again. Nor will i use furmark or kombuster.
> 
> I have 3dvantage, 3d11, and just got 3d2013. I also have a few game benches. These are enough for me.
> 
> I'll have to run this again. Everything is in pieces awaiting my new case. Hopefully, UPS can make the rounds and deliver early.
> For the quad 480s, I ended up running a 1200w for three and the system and a 450w booster for the 4th card. The quad 580s ran on a 1500w unit.
> 
> Again, I think something is wrong so I'll be running this again. The demo test in 3d11 was the one spiking to 1650w. Most of the test ran ~1400-1500. Really, i was expecting ~1000w at the wall. Maybe my Kill-A-Watt is broken.
> 
> Anyone else want to share their numbers to make sure this is wrong (hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


I hope the Kill-A-Watt is really broken. cuz I don't want to pay your electric bill


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I hope the Kill-A-Watt is really broken. cuz I don't want to pay your electric bill


I've had worse before









I don't fold or anything that keeps the system on for 24/7 so I'm not worried









Got my case in today!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've had worse before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fold or anything that keeps the system on for 24/7 so I'm not worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my case in today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's good that you don't need your RiG up and running 24/7. I was folding for a couples weeks but guess what my eletric went up too much so i had to quit unfortunately, but it was fun.

w00t for your case, I saw saw you just mounted the Monsta in the hUge 900D, dang it does looks awesome. you just put together two huge hardware.








My wife want to give me a new Corsair Air 540 + MSI Z87-G45 + 4770k, cuz I do love RED and my love Dragon's so dunno if this mobo is good or not I may end up selling my 3570k lapped with my mobo. cuz if i get all this from here I have no reason to keep the rest of this hardware.

PS: she don't want me to get the 900D







only because of that.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That's good that you don't need your RiG up and running 24/7. I was folding for a couples weeks but guess what my eletric went up too much so i had to quit unfortunately, but it was fun.
> 
> w00t for your case, I saw saw you just mounted the Monsta in the hUge 900D, dang it does looks awesome. you just put together two huge hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife want to give me a new Corsair Air 540 + MSI Z87-G45 + 4770k, cuz I do love RED and my love Dragon's so dunno if this mobo is good or not I may end up selling my 3570k lapped with my mobo. cuz if i get all this from here I have no reason to keep the rest of this hardware.
> 
> PS: she don't want me to get the 900D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only because of that.


540 is a nice case


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 540 is a nice case


I know but but Man like big engine right and big cases. so i want my 900D and do not steal my lollipop.

hey check this out Link


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know but but Man like big engine right and big cases. so i want my 900D and do not steal my lollipop.
> 
> hey check this out Link


Lol, rock on w/ the big block 900D









Nice, I'm still running AB mainly for diagnostics. If I do end up touching the clocks, I've been using EVGA since my 6xx cards, so I'll continue with that.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Hi GTX 780 owners, i was wondering if a rig with two 780 in SLI would be bottlenecked by a processor 2500K? even when i currently have a monitor 1920x1080p, i was planning to buy one of 2560x1440p in order to percieve benefits from this configuration. Any opinion? or should i go rigth for a more expensive 3930K?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Hi GTX 780 owners, i was wondering if a rig with two 780 in SLI would be bottlenecked by a processor 2500K? even when i currently have a monitor 1920x1080p, i was planning to buy one of 2560x1440p in order to percieve benefits from this configuration. Any opinion? or should i go rigth for a more expensive 3930K?


2500k is fine. I speak from experience.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 2500k is fine. I speak from experience.


How do you know if is not bottlenecking your two GTX 780?


----------



## wermad

SB k (2500k/2550k/2600k/2700k) @ 4.5 with auto voltage should be perfectly fine for two 780s. I'm running only 4.8 for three 780s in Surround 3600x1920.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> SB k (2500k/2550k/2600k/2700k) @ 4.5 with auto voltage should be perfectly fine for two 780s. I'm running only 4.8 for three 780s in Surround 3600x1920.


Same question for you my friend, how do you know if you have or not a bottleneck in your system?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Same question for you my friend, how do you know if you have or not a bottleneck in your system?


Because i ran two 780 with a stock clocked 2700k and both loaded at 99%







. Albeit, turbo kicked the cpu to 3.9. When your gpu(s) are not loading 100% (technically 99%) in a gpu benchmark, look for a cpu bottle neck. Also, some reviews are done with stock cpu clock







.

You don't really need a hexacore to run a few gpu(s). I've ran quad 580 and two 690s with the same 2700k at 4.7. I would have spotted a bottleneck a long time. Heck, even older 1366 and 1156 cpu(s) with a good oc can cope


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Because i ran two 780 with a stock clocked 2700k and both loaded at 99%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Albeit, turbo kicked the cpu to 3.9. When your gpu(s) are not loading 100% (technically 99%) in a gpu benchmark, look for a cpu bottle neck. Also, some reviews are done with stock cpu clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You don't really need a hexacore to run a few gpu(s). I've ran quad 580 and two 690s with the same 2700k at 4.7. I would have spotted a bottleneck a long time. Heck, even older 1366 and 1156 cpu(s) with a good oc can cope


Nice, and how good do you run, battlefield 3 and Crysis 3 in your rig? min max avg fps maxed out?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Nice, and how good do you run, battlefield 3 and Crysis 3 in your rig? min max avg fps maxed out?


I haven't tested this setup, but the previous (690s) bf3 w/ medium in surround ~100fps. Crysis three high w/ no aa, ~50-60fps in surround. The 690s didn't scale that well and were very inconsistant. I know the 780s should be much better for Crysis3. Btw, Crysis 3 is probably the most demanding game out right now no need to chase this one in perfection. Its tough for everyone right now, especially in surround.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've had worse before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fold or anything that keeps the system on for 24/7 so I'm not worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my case in today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I'm sure you've got a pretty good idea of what you want to build but you can always check out fellow 900D users for inspiration. Especially us 3-way guys.

PS. Love the Sinanju


----------



## eXXon

Need a little help, the voltage stays @ 1.162v (stock) no matter the software I use.

I've tried 'OC Guru II' & 'EVGA Precision' (AB doesn't even show any voltage control) which allow me to increase the value but the OSD readout shows it @ 1.162v.

I just want to increase it by 13mv to get it stable @ 1150MHz.

EDIT: Figured it out, I had to increase the voltage slider to +25mv and its working now.
OSD shows it @ 1.187v


----------



## sniperpowa

Trying to buy more evga 780's but there hard to find lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Nice, I'm sure you've got a pretty good idea of what you want to build but you can always check out fellow 900D users for inspiration. Especially us 3-way guys.
> 
> PS. Love the Sinanju


I'm subbed to a few of them and have viewed mostly all of them. There pretty sweet, especially JameWalt's insane 900D, but I'm always going with something a bit with my flare. I kept the green led r4s I had with the custom MM build as well as the Frozenq bay reservoirs.

Might get things plumbed up tonight but no gaming tomorrow as its Le Mans time baby!!!!

Btw, Unicorn is growing on me. After watching it a few times its really begging me to go back and watch the old MSG series. So far, I've only delved into Wing (first time was on Cartoon Network Toonami in the 90s) and recently loved 00 (TrailBlazer was a bit disappointing imho). Kinda bummed Unicorn episode 7 is delayed until next year.


----------



## Rei86

Dang still waiting for word on MSI 780 Lightnings...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm subbed to a few of them and have viewed mostly all of them. There pretty sweet, especially JameWalt's insane 900D, but I'm always going with something a bit with my flare. I kept the green led r4s I had with the custom MM build as well as the Frozenq bay reservoirs.
> 
> Might get things plumbed up tonight but no gaming tomorrow as its Le Mans time baby!!!!
> 
> Btw, Unicorn is growing on me. After watching it a few times its really begging me to go back and watch the old MSG series. So far, I've only delved into Wing (first time was on Cartoon Network Toonami in the 90s) and recently loved 00 (TrailBlazer was a bit disappointing imho). Kinda bummed Unicorn episode 7 is delayed until next year.


Offtopic:
LOL Unicorn still not being finished is stupid. God I hate it when animation houses plan this overly long OVA series.
Eva 3.0 You can (not) Redo was disappointing too. I really wanna know where they're taking the series too.
And Gundam Age was actually pretty good. It pretty much did three generations of a family, three generations of gundams which pretty much was a reimage of RX-78, Zeta and Double Zeta.


----------



## skyn3t

@ wholeeo, here we go bud your Precision X 4.2 yellow







, sorry for the delay i was busy with life.

GTX780.yellow.By.skyn3t.zip 826k .zip file


----------



## Coodex

Using the modded BIOS and the modded 314.22 drivers

+208 was max I could hit stable without increasing mem.

Then +508 was the highest I could get on mem with that +208 core

+1212v max temp is 42


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Dang still waiting for word on MSI 780 Lightnings...


Well, we had an MSI rep but apparently he's gone to another company. Have you shot MSI support an message?

I'm sure the Lightning will be limped/neutered like the 680 Lightning per Nvidia's whip-lashing commands.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, we had an MSI rep but apparently he's gone to another company. Have you shot MSI support an message?
> 
> I'm sure the Lightning will be limped/neutered like the 680 Lightning per Nvidia's whip-lashing commands.


Yeah Alex is with Newegg









Nah, I'll just wait for the announcement but its just taking so long. I should be out two Titan's by next week and just one 780...Poor me


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ wholeeo, here we go bud your Precision X 4.2 yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sorry for the delay i was busy with life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX780.yellow.By.skyn3t.zip 826k .zip file


aww hellz yeah! will be using fa sho. +rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Yeah Alex is with Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'll just wait for the announcement but its just taking so long. I should be out two Titan's by next week and just one 780...Poor me


u should keep an eye out here. msi rep is always there answering questions


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> aww hellz yeah! will be using fa sho. +rep


thank you







if any of you guys need a custom color just drop a MSG.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> aww hellz yeah! will be using fa sho. +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u should keep an eye out here. msi rep is always there answering questions


Thanks to the link to that thread


----------



## Coodex

Better numbers





EVGA 780 GTX (Standard edition)


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ wholeeo, here we go bud your Precision X 4.2 yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sorry for the delay i was busy with life.
> 
> GTX780.yellow.By.skyn3t.zip 826k .zip file


damn sweet skin sk.... hmmm skyn3t, skin (...gears are turnin in me head...), are you the author of the other skins in PrecisionX? Whether or not, great going!







+REP

Now I'm wondering if you have any others lol -- I like yellow, but if you have any other, is there a site where I can get them? (downloading this one now)

Thanks much!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if any of you guys need a custom color just drop a MSG.


Will do


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> damn sweet skin sk.... hmmm skyn3t, skin (...gears are turnin in me head...), are you the author of the other skins in PrecisionX? Whether or not, great going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering if you have any others lol -- I like yellow, but if you have any other, is there a site where I can get them? (downloading this one now)
> 
> Thanks much!


In the front page yoy will find tree more skin with different colors moded by me







. I'm working on new design bud I don't know if I can make it to the final







but I do going to have a very good mentor I need a bit more time into this skin build so I can make one from ground up. It is fun to do a bit tricky one "," in the wrong place you do mess up everything. if you want a custom color let me know.

Sent from my GS3 on DS x2


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ wholeeo, here we go bud your Precision X 4.2 yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sorry for the delay i was busy with life.


No problem. Thanks for the skin. Asrock Z77 OC Formula Edition


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In the front page yoy will find tree more skin with different colors moded by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm working on new design bud I don't know if I can make it to the final
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I do going to have a very good mentor I need a bit more time into this skin build so I can make one from ground up. It is fun to do a bit tricky one "," in the wrong place you do mess up everything. if you want a custom color let me know.
> 
> Sent from my GS3 on DS x2


Beep beep *puff of smoke* to first page .. (imagine an emoticon of the road runner here -- and for those below 50 here's the closest reference







) hehe
OCing my browing skills

edit: yes!! you have both red & green







/cheers









I







the green one. Feels like the borgs have taken over my PC... resistance is futile. (imagine a borg emoticon here)

P.S. I PMed you about the Titan skin, let me know if it's possible or not.

P.P.S. Although the Titan skin has a different layout, they're both (the borg skins) great! Thanks again. now it says the proper thing 'GEFORCE GTX 780'. FTW


----------



## skyn3t

Got hack that skin lol.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coodex*
> 
> Better numbers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 780 GTX (Standard edition)


Considering you're running at 1136 core, those are pretty good numbers. Have you tweaked the NVidia control panel? you might get even better results









Check this thread if you haven't already for the details...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## Loyrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> With the 320.xx drivers in Win8 64x my computer would black screen, and it would stay like that permanently until I hit the reset button. Some other times it would come up with a black screen only for a minute and then the drivers would crash, and I wasn't able to click on anything so I still had to hit the reset button. I started using the older version drivers with the .ini modified and I haven't had any issues. Did some Valley runs and played a lot of path of exile with out any issues.
> 
> I noticed during the first Valley scenery during the bench the FPS would shoot up to 100+ then drop to 60 like it was vsyncd but after it changed to something else it would go 100+...


I'm a newb and had fraps video recording hotkey on F9, which is the same hotkey to start the benchmark. No wonder my scores were low.


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coodex*
> 
> Better numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 780 GTX (Standard edition)


How are you able to get you voltage up to 1212 and your power target to 115%, my precsion stops at 1187 and 106%


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> How are you able to get you voltage up to 1212 and your power target to 115%, my precsion stops at 1187 and 106%


115% power target is a dead giveaway that its a modded BIOS.

Your 1187 voltage however has to do with your card. My 780 SC ACX can hit 1200 and 106% power.


----------



## zpaf

This is the best I can do with official bios without any driver tweaks.


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> This is the best I can do with official bios without any driver tweaks.


Holy....That's an awesome overclock. You are at 1.187v and yet managed to get your GPU to 1241/3703.

I can't even get close to that with my modded bios, the best I've gotten is 1207/3500 @ 1.21v


----------



## wermad

New house for my triplets:



Since i don't have an oc or bios mod to show off, might as well show something else off


----------



## StealthTH

Have had my card for almost three weeks now, still being blown away by it no matter what I play. Absolutely worth the price of admission. Like I said earlier, I came from a GTX 560ti and the performance increase is unreal!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/567952


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthTH*
> 
> Have had my card for almost three weeks now, still being blown away by it no matter what I play. Absolutely worth the price of admission. Like I said earlier, I came from a GTX 560ti and the performance increase is unreal!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/567952


I know what you mean, I came from dual 6970's and I am amazed at the performance of this one card. I cant wait to get another. May have to send mine in for RMA since I have had random issues with my center monitor on Displayport going fuzzy looking until I restart. It happens every once in awhile.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> New house for my triplets:
> 
> 
> 
> Since i don't have an oc or bios mod to show off, might as well show something else off


Looks Clean man, nice job!


----------



## motokill36

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/rph.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is my best on stock Bios


----------



## VettePilot

Just did a run with my 2600k OC'd to 4.4ghz and the GPU at 1176mhz/3557mhz at 1.187v on stock bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/rph.png/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> this is my best on stock Bios


when you ran another bench with valley or Heaven just hit F12 for a screen shot







the location for the screenshot will be

C:\Users\*yourusername*\Valley\screenshots
try that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Just did a run with my 2600k OC'd to 4.4ghz and the GPU at 1176mhz/3557mhz at 1.187v on stock bios.


that's a nice score with stock bios included the low voltage and a high memory clock.







keep it up.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> when you ran another bench with valley or Heaven just hit F12 for a screen shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the location for the screenshot will be
> 
> C:\Users\*yourusername*\Valley\screenshots
> try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a nice score with stock bios included the low voltage and a high memory clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up.


Thanks. I think it is the limit at this point. It used to be stable at 1189 but not anymore for some reason. It was stable in games as well but now I have to back it off to 1150 for it not crash in BF3 or Batman AC. Not sure what happened. I am running 320.11. I keep saying to myself I am going to try the 314 drivers. Also Some are saying that the Quadro 320.27 drivers work pretty well.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Just did a run with my 2600k OC'd to 4.4ghz and the GPU at 1176mhz/3557mhz at 1.187v on stock bios.


You have a nice boost with this driver.
3770K @4.5GHz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Thanks. I think it is the limit at this point. It used to be stable at 1189 but not anymore for some reason. It was stable in games as well but now I have to back it off to 1150 for it not crash in BF3 or Batman AC. Not sure what happened. I am running 320.11. I keep saying to myself I am going to try the 314 drivers. Also Some are saying that the Quadro 320.27 drivers work pretty well.


I have been running the moded 314 drives and it have been stable in BF3, Crysis 3, Grid2 and also BF4 alpha







. the only way to find out is installing it and playing it.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Just did a run with my 2600k OC'd to 4.4ghz and the GPU at 1176mhz/3557mhz at 1.187v on stock bios.


Same clocks same driver but still lower score than yours.

3770K @4.5GHz


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have been running the moded 314 drives and it have been stable in BF3, Crysis 3, Grid2 and also BF4 alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the only way to find out is installing it and playing it.


I may try them out. How did you get the BF4 Alpha?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Same clocks same driver but still lower score than yours.
> 
> 3770K @4.5GHz


Are you running valley while your other 2 monitors are on? If so disconnect them and switch to windows basic desktop scheme. I make sure all programs that I do not need running are stopped also.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Are you running valley while your other 2 monitors are on? If so disconnect them and switch to windows basic desktop scheme. I make sure all programs that I do not need running are stopped also.


I unplugged other two monitors switch to basic theme but no luck my friend same score.
Anyway maybe I need a new clean windows install.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Weird. I get almost a full FPS just from disconnecting my second monitor...


----------



## zpaf

If someone can run with the same clocks 1176mhz/1778mhz and post score maybe we can find the problem.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> If someone can run with the same clocks 1176mhz/1778mhz and post score maybe we can find the problem.


did you do the rest of tweaks to NVidia control panel that is outlined in the valley thread?


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> did you do the rest of tweaks to NVidia control panel that is outlined in the valley thread?


No my runs are without any driver tweaks.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> No my runs are without any driver tweaks.


Then that is why.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> No my runs are without any driver tweaks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Then that is why.


Yap, I got 3 extra FPS with the tweaks.
Score was 75.6FPS @ 1189MHz with +295MHz memory, CPU @ 4.5GHz.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Yap, I got 3 extra FPS with the tweaks.
> Score was 75.6FPS @ 1189MHz with +295MHz memory, CPU @ 4.5GHz.


So I think I have to make these tweaks to see ~80 on valey.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> This is the best I can do with official bios without any driver tweaks.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone know anything about VGA hotwire? This 1.212mv just isn't enough at all. These cards run so cool. I know it can use more voltage. My card pretty much scales 1:1 from voltage:Core Clock. Seems about what most of them do infact. We need this unlocked somehow.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Anyone know anything about VGA hotwire? This 1.212mv just isn't enough at all. These cards run so cool. I know it can use more voltage. My card pretty much scales 1:1 from voltage:Core Clock. Seems about what most of them do infact. We need this unlocked somehow.


Go at it

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-UC-0400-BR


----------



## Brianmz

Well, that's my best valley before going custom drivers/bios and tweaks.

While I'm curious to see what I can gain by going the custom route, I don't think I need it yet for gaming.

Edit: 1248 mhz core, 500mhz mem Sli, lowered the cpu OC to 4.6ghz.

No throttling and never saw power target got over 100%, but If i try to up the core, the Pc instantly crashes and reboots itself =/

3dmark 11 Firestrike extreme:



Currently #1 in dual cards for it, it seems. Will rerun tomorrow with the CPU at 5ghz, and see what it scores.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/X/1391/865/9899?minScore=8800&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3930K Processor&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780


----------



## ProjectZero

*Sorry, clicked too much on my mouse*


----------



## ProjectZero

Just curious, what drivers is everyone running? I'm running on 314.22 and i cant seem to get my OC to go over 1201Mhz with +275 mem with 1.2v... and i still get artifacts so its technically not a good OC.

Cheers,

ProjectZero


----------



## motokill36

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/phxq.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my Max with out some water i think


----------



## Tonza

New drivers are out (320.39), havent tried them out yet. Seems that they fix all problems and OCs are more stable









http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379742


----------



## shi0n

My Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3
ASIC = 81.5%


----------



## tin0

Thanks Tonza, +rep.
Downloading now and see if we can finally ditch the 314.22 drivers..


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> New drivers are out (320.39), havent tried them out yet. Seems that they fix all problems and OCs are more stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379742


Nice, anyone tried it?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> New drivers are out (320.39), havent tried them out yet. Seems that they fix all problems and OCs are more stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379742


Waiting to see the feedback on these drivers....


----------



## GraveNoX

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/625e/

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/820904 (1020mhz, 1050boost, 6302mhz, stock voltage)

And with CPU at 4.2 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/810867 (1010mhz, 1137 boost, 6302mhz, stock voltage)

Also, my ASIC is 71.6%, this is good or bad ?


----------



## skyn3t

320.39 for faster download







6.5Mbps up

320.39_desktop_win8_winvista_win7_64bit_international.exe

when you download through *sendspace* just look in the bottom left corner and decline all those junk's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3
> ASIC = 81.5%


what is the higher clock you can get on those







love to see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/625e/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/820904 (1020mhz, 1050boost, 6302mhz, stock voltage)
> 
> And with CPU at 4.2 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/810867 (1010mhz, 1137 boost, 6302mhz, stock voltage)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you have some nice scores there . can you push it a bit more?


----------



## malmental




----------



## shi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 320.39 for faster download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5Mbps up
> 
> 320.39_desktop_win8_winvista_win7_64bit_international.exe
> 
> when you download through *sendspace* just look in the bottom left corner and decline all those junk's
> what is the higher clock you can get on those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love to see it.
> you have some nice scores there . can you push it a bit more?


I can bench at [email protected](+38mV)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/821452
Can't pass 1293MHz.

and I have a stable clock [email protected] in BF3,Crysis3,and TombRader.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Go at it
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-UC-0400-BR


Well I was talking about using hot wire from the RIVE motherboard to just increase the voltage and use the existing VRM board.
I know for certain 1.212 it really conservative voltage. We are talking about 50mv over stock. It can easily handle 150mv to 200mv over stock voltage (1.162v) with existing VRM's.

For a water cooling like I plan to do cooling the VRM and core with water would really have no point on a card like this at 1.212v.
With stock cooler I can't even get it over 70c when overvolted.


----------



## GraveNoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you have some nice scores there . can you push it a bit more?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/821999 +200 core, +200 memory, +38mV. Tried +300 on memory, and got driver crash. Tried +237 on core and got driver crash. All done with +38mV and 106%. Temps below 74.

Also, X5227 with +200 core and everything stock.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/821999 +200 core, +200 memory, +38mV. Tried +300 on memory, and got driver crash. Tried +237 on core and got driver crash. All done with +38mV and 106%. Temps below 74.
> 
> Also, X5227 with +200 core and everything stock.


LOL this new beta 320.39 is a joke. what is wrong with nvidia?

look my test
in Valley
320.39 : stock 117 FPS

320.39 : PT 106% GCO +117 M+0 V+38 : 120.9 FPS crash after bench not able to take screenshot
looks like this driver won't let us to OC memory.

If i raise the memory a bit more its does crash before the bench start. I was not able to get the first and second screenshot. I can't even continue to test this new 320.39 drivers going to reinstall 314 moded


----------



## Zawarudo

https://mega.co.nz/#!XdwWGLjQ!U7qcnTHXUdurD_Odpz5R7xD8yJF0WyzB6Eu3K5NaqFU

Faster link for the beta driver if anyone needs it.


----------



## GraveNoX

With Msi Afterburner 3.0.0 beta and EVGA Precision X, Power on idle is 16% and with Msi Afterburner 2.3.1 it's 6%. Temps on idle with MSI afterburner 3.0.0 beta and EVGA Precision X are around 45 degrees Celsius. With Msi afterburner 2.3.1, idle temps are around 38, just a coincidence or the card require more power using MSI Afterburner 3.0.0/EVGA software ?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL this new beta 320.39 is a joke. what is wrong with nvidia?
> 
> look my test
> in Valley
> 320.39 : stock 117 FPS
> 
> 320.39 : PT 106% GCO +117 M+0 V+38 : 120.9 FPS crash after bench not able to take screenshot
> looks like this driver won't let us to OC memory.
> 
> If i raise the memory a bit more its does crash before the bench start. I was not able to get the first and second screenshot. I can't even continue to test this new 320.39 drivers going to reinstall 314 moded


So they have still not figured it out, wow that is not encouraging at all. I will stay with 320.11 or 314 drivers until they figure this mess out.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So they have still not figured it out, wow that is not encouraging at all. I will stay with 320.11 or 314 drivers until they figure this mess out.


I dont know, the positive feedback has vastly exceeded any negative feedback so far. Fact is, most people didnt have any issue with the .18 driver.


----------



## UNOE

When I try to save Bios I get this error under windows with CMD.exe w/Admin
"ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed"

I also can't get the version of nvflash in the op to run on a booted Dos disk.

scared to flash is since I can't save original bios.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I dont know, the positive feedback has vastly exceeded any negative feedback so far. Fact is, most people didnt have any issue with the .18 driver.


Not sure how it is a fact that most people did not have issues with the.18 driver since there are countless posts on many forums with people ranting about the issues they have had. I am not going to try any new driver until it is tested and proven by the people that had issues with the last driver. No reason to change at this point for me since I get no artifacting and flickering with .11.


----------



## zinfinion

.29 seems fine here. No crashes or wonkiness so far.


----------



## Sumner Rol

I'm pretty happy with the results. Wish I could've gotten core a bit higher but with a 73.7% ASIC it's as good as it's going to get.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> When I try to save Bios I get this error under windows with CMD.exe w/Admin
> "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed"
> 
> I also can't get the version of nvflash in the op to run on a booted Dos disk.
> 
> scared to flash is since I can't save original bios.


Okay I used a slightly different version of nvflash for dos that works in DOS but still can't save bios and get the same error "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed"

Are you guys not saving your bios and just flashing without saving ? or are you not getting this error ? Seems alot of people are getting this error when I google it but know one has a answer as to why.

I have tried DOS, win8 and win7 so far and can't save bios. Even GPUz can't save it newest version 0.7.1 and older version 0.6.4 both can't save my Bios.
I'm wondering if my card bios was corrupted OOB.


----------



## McShibbs

I realized the GTX 780 does have 4 ports for output. I was wondering if there were any limitations on refresh rate, resolution, or anything else for the car to support 4 monitors simultaneously? I do plan on gaming with the card, but I will primarily be gaming on a single display so I will not need the horsepower to power all 4 in a game environment.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Okay I used a slightly different version of nvflash for dos that works in DOS but still can't save bios and get the same error "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed"
> 
> Are you guys not saving your bios and just flashing without saving ? or are you not getting this error ? Seems alot of people are getting this error when I google it but know one has a answer as to why.
> 
> I have tried DOS, win8 and win7 so far and can't save bios. Even GPUz can't save it newest version 0.7.1 and older version 0.6.4 both can't save my Bios.
> I'm wondering if my card bios was corrupted OOB.


Search for my post. Use GPUz 0.6.6 to backup bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Okay I used a slightly different version of nvflash for dos that works in DOS but still can't save bios and get the same error "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed"
> 
> Are you guys not saving your bios and just flashing without saving ? or are you not getting this error ? Seems alot of people are getting this error when I google it but know one has a answer as to why.
> 
> I have tried DOS, win8 and win7 so far and can't save bios. Even GPUz can't save it newest version 0.7.1 and older version 0.6.4 both can't save my Bios.
> I'm wondering if my card bios was corrupted OOB.


First you need to update your rig info sig. second what 780 brand you have? most people with gigabyte 780 only able to save they bios with gigabyte vga utilities or take a look at this post


----------



## ssgwright

sry double post


----------



## ssgwright

with the new betas I am now stable at 1201 with +200 on the memory big improvement for me


----------



## Brianmz

Got a purple screen of death as soon as I installed the latest beta drivers, and on reboot a black screen =/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Got a purple screen of death as soon as I installed the latest beta drivers, and on reboot a black screen =/


just go back on water drivers you had before cuz this new beta drivers sucks as hells. I had them on for bench test I could not increase my memory up to 200MHz and I was not able to take even screenshot after bench, It did crash right after it finished.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just go back on water drivers you had before cuz this new beta drivers sucks as hells. I had them on for bench test I could not increase my memory up to 200MHz and I was not able to take even screenshot after bench, It did crash right after it finished.


Yeah rolled back, and also had to uninstall EVGA precision X, for some reason it now crashes my PC.


----------



## NitrousX

I just upgraded to 320.27 Quadro from 320.18 WHQL a couple days ago. I'm contemplating on whether I should see install the recently leaked 320.29 betas even though they're not up on NVIDIA's site yet.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I just upgraded to 320.27 Quadro from 320.18 WHQL a couple days ago. I'm contemplating on whether I should see install the recently leaked 320.29 betas even though they're not up on NVIDIA's site yet.


They gave me problems right of the bat lol. When I saw the purple screen I thought my gpu was screwed.

Will hold on till the next WHQL drivers.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah rolled back, and also had to uninstall EVGA precision X, for some reason it now crashes my PC.


good thing you did just stay on the better drivers for you right now and wait for Nvidia to get it fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I just upgraded to 320.27 Quadro from 320.18 WHQL a couple days ago. I'm contemplating on whether I should see install the recently leaked 320.29 betas even though they're not up on NVIDIA's site yet.


not worth the hassle you will be back as soon you ran the first bench LOL, if the quadro drivers are good for you don't esitate to install the new crap 320.39 drivers it only going to give you a headache.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> They gave me problems right of the bat lol. When I saw the purple screen I thought my gpu was screwed.
> 
> Will hold on till the next WHQL drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> good thing you did just stay on the better drivers for you right now and wait for Nvidia to get it fix.
> not worth the hassle you will be back as soon you ran the first bench LOL, if the quadro drivers are good for you don't esitate to install the new crap 320.39 drivers it only going to give you a headache.


Dang. Guess I'll be staying with the 320.27 Quadros in the mean time.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Dang. Guess I'll be staying with the 320.27 Quadros in the mean time.


Did you notice any performance increase going to the .27?


----------



## skyn3t

I know this is off topic but this is what keeps me busy in my free time too.


Spoiler: BHD Rebuild: Spoiler!



I have been working on my 800D mod again I have decide to post one or two pics of each day that I had work on it. It still need a bit more work but here is what i got for now. some pics are better than others because I used most of the time my s3 to take those pics. RaD's to be mounted on this build rx360,rx240,rx240 with dual pump with MCP35X2-H top.







.

Day 1 tear down










Day 2 removin all the heatshirnk from my MDPC sleeve and going heatshrink less


Day 3 preparing some hard cut-out


Day 3 mounting the 5.25 fan controller cage


Day 4







my gpu's just arrived with other parts.


Day 5 preparing the rx240 mount hard for front intake


Day 6 some new parts arrive too.


Day 6 I just had to put this parts together looks how gorgeous it is










Day 7 Cutting the holes for the front rad mount from the day 5


Day 8 I had done this peace here but i forgot to take some pics but I do have some different angles and how i made it










Day 9 Front fan mod made with acrylic and mounted from inside with nice and even edges from outside.


Day 9 just finished my black panel base with two fillport in it. and monted the rx240 and right behind is another panel to mount res and ssd


PS: I'm still think in open a Build log but i think i'm kinda lazy this time. so what you guys thinking


----------



## wermad

Sweet! You posting pics in the Obsidian club?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet! You posting pics in the Obsidian club?


not yet but i just did on WC club


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> not yet but i just did on WC club


I think I speak for everyone when I say "build log".


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I think I speak for everyone when I say "build log".


you







dude


----------



## wermad

I'm still making changes so I won't start a build-log any time soon. Looking to acquire some rads after seeing what the case can hold.

Mb and three gpu(s) looks lost in there


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm still making changes so I won't start a build-log any time soon. Looking to acquire some rads after seeing what the case can hold.
> 
> Mb and three gpu(s) looks lost in there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


find a way to show off the hardware you have like ssd mount it somewhere fill the gap. get a big res with separated pump and slap it inside LOL just don't throw yourself inside cuz it will be censored LOL


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm still making changes so I won't start a build-log any time soon. Looking to acquire some rads after seeing what the case can hold.
> 
> Mb and three gpu(s) looks lost in there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a Bitspower 250 multitank, think it will fit inside standing up inside the 900D? Currently placed horizontally in my cosmos II.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I have a Bitspower 250 multitank, think it will fit inside standing up inside the 900D? Currently placed horizontally in my cosmos II.


It absolutely will fit.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It absolutely will fit.


Thanks I will pick one up soon then, and then do another build next year with this case/desk:


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> First you need to update your rig info sig. second what 780 brand you have? most people with gigabyte 780 only able to save they bios with gigabyte vga utilities or take a look at this post


Updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Okay I used a slightly different version of nvflash for dos that works in DOS but still can't save bios and get the same error "ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - GetUEFISupport() failed"
> 
> Are you guys not saving your bios and just flashing without saving ? or are you not getting this error ? Seems alot of people are getting this error when I google it but know one has a answer as to why.
> 
> I have tried DOS, win8 and win7 so far and can't save bios. Even GPUz can't save it newest version 0.7.1 and older version 0.6.4 both can't save my Bios.
> I'm wondering if my card bios was corrupted OOB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Search for my post. Use GPUz 0.6.6 to backup bios.


I have a EVGA ACX SC 780. That is why its weird I can't save. I'm wondering if I just just flash it anyway even though I can't save it. I'm just afraid that what ever is stopping me from saving is will also mess up my flash. I'm wondering if it can be a bios setting. And before you all ask I been flashing cards for years. I know how to do it and I turn protection off as well which doesn't give errors only errors I get is when trying to save the bios. I just haven't tried flashing yet because not being able to save is a red flag to me.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well I was talking about using hot wire from the RIVE motherboard to just increase the voltage and use the existing VRM board.
> I know for certain 1.212 it really conservative voltage. We are talking about 50mv over stock. It can easily handle 150mv to 200mv over stock voltage (1.162v) with existing VRM's.
> 
> For a water cooling like I plan to do cooling the VRM and core with water would really have no point on a card like this at 1.212v.
> With stock cooler I can't even get it over 70c when overvolted.


If I remember right the Asus board stuff is for Asus GPUs.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Updated
> 
> I have a EVGA ACX SC 780. That is why its weird I can't save. I'm wondering if I just just flash it anyway even though I can't save it. I'm just afraid that what ever is stopping me from saving is will also mess up my flash. I'm wondering if it can be a bios setting. And before you all ask I been flashing cards for years. I know how to do it and I turn protection off as well which doesn't give errors only errors I get is when trying to save the bios. I just haven't tried flashing yet because not being able to save is a red flag to me.


I couldn't save my bios with gpuz 0.7.1, so i used 0.6.6.

However, just updated to 0.7.2 yesterday, and did a quick test to see if it would save the bios and it worked with no issues.

Have you given the new one a try?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I couldn't save my bios with gpuz 0.7.1, so i used 0.6.6.
> 
> However, just updated to 0.7.2 yesterday, and did a quick test to see if it would save the bios and it worked with no issues.
> 
> Have you given the new one a try?


Well my point really isn't I'm worried I can't save the Bios I can download a bios from someone later. But my concern is if I can't save it via nvflash doesn't that mean I will also have problems flashing with nvflash. I don't really care if GPUz works because if it works and I'm able to save my Bios under GPUz but I still can't save it with nvflash then I'm still worried to flash the bios with nvflash.

But to answer your question I was able to save a bios with 0.6.6 and it is was only 193KB (196KB). Which seems wrong since GTX780SCACX.stock.rom and the modded bios files from other downloads are all 229KB (232KB).


----------



## friskiest

Then perhaps someone who as the ACX and has successfully saved with gpuz, flashed to modded bios and then reverted back to stock bios can shed some light?

Would it be silly to suggest to leave a copy of each vendor's bios in the OP? Just for reference or in case someone needs it, it would be readily available.

Unless it would be against TOS.

Just a suggestion


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well my point really isn't I'm worried I can't save the Bios I can download a bios from someone later. But my concern is if I can't save it via nvflash doesn't that mean I will also have problems flashing with nvflash. I don't really care if GPUz works because if it works and I still can't save it with nvflash then I'm still worried to flash the bios with nvflash.
> 
> But to answer your question I was able to save a bios with 0.6.6 and it is was only 193KB (196KB). Which seems wrong since GTX780SCACX.stock.rom and the modded bios files from other downloads are all 229KB (232KB).


I saved mine at first with an older GPU-Z and it was wrong since it was only 69kb and thought it was ok. I flashed it anyway and it flashed fine so don't worry about that. I then re-flashed to stock using the newer bios posted on EVGA's forum which is the 80.10.37 from here http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772. All was fine.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Then perhaps someone who as the ACX and has successfully saved with gpuz, flashed to modded bios and then reverted back to stock bios can shed some light?
> 
> Would it be silly to suggest to leave a copy of each vendor's bios in the OP? Just for reference or in case someone needs it, it would be readily available.
> 
> Unless it would be against TOS.
> 
> Just a suggestion


There is already a copy of my Bios in the OP contained in the (Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip). I don't need a bios I just need to know why I can't save mine and if that will effect my ability to flash my Bios.

I'm getting ready to just hold my breath and flash it with out saving.


----------



## ProjectZero

Seeing as I'm new to the whole custom BIOS thing so correct me if I'm wrong, but EVGA released an update on the firmware for all GTX 780s find in the link below

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772&mpage=1&print=true

Would that be the stock BIOS you're looking for?

Cheers


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There is already a copy of my Bios in the OP contained in the (Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip). I don't need a bios I just need to know why I can't save mine and if that will effect my ability to flash my Bios.
> 
> I'm getting ready to just hold my breath and flash it with out saving.


Do it.

And I meant bios for all vendors - msi, asus, gigabyte.. and so on. Although I am aware the cards are sort of 'signatured' by their bios, but it would be better than nothing if you are in the unfortunate situation where you need one and don't have one.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Seeing as I'm new to the whole custom BIOS thing so correct me if I'm wrong, but EVGA released an update on the firmware for all GTX 780s find in the link below
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944772&mpage=1&print=true
> 
> Would that be the stock BIOS you're looking for?
> 
> Cheers


This is so funny I guess no one reads my post. Its a lost cause. (I don't need a bios)


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is so funny I guess no one reads my post. Its a lost cause. (I don't need a bios)


We get it. You can't save your own bios. You don't need a bios. You are reluctant to flash without having saved your own bios.

Topgearfan confirmed his smaller size saved bios file worked fine for him when he reverted.

I suggested you tried gpuz 0.7.2 to determine whether you are able to get the bios file size that you desire.

You don't need a bios. We get it.


----------



## Johnny Rook

I have nothing against overclocking and benchmarking, I really don't. In fact, I do love it very much! I had (and still have), great times overclocking my CPU and my old GPUs. But the all process is so time consuming, so relentless to the impatient user, that I was reading the discussion with a smile thinking to myself how well I do to just enjoy my new card playing my games, instead of being changing drivers, voltages and clocks every other minute, no matter how rewarding that would be in the long run.
I'm just enjoying my card by doing what I bought it to do in the first place: gaming.
I am not saying I will not take the time to overclock it but, I rather wait for drivers to mature and BIOS from the Lightnings, FTWs and DCII OCs comes out.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is so funny I guess no one reads my post. Its a lost cause. (I don't need a bios)


You have a strange way of asking for help.......

My 780 throttles at moderate overclocks (1123 to 1088MHz) when under heavy load along with the voltage (1.162v to 1.150v), but the temps are in the low 70s & the Power limit is in the 90s......

What could be the cause of this?


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> My 780 throttles at moderate overclocks (1123 to 1088MHz) when under heavy load along with the voltage (1.162v to 1.150v), but the temps are in the low 70s & the Power limit is in the 90s......
> 
> What could be the cause of this?


What drivers are you with and what are you using for monitoring the temps & power usage?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> What drivers are you with and what are you using for monitoring the temps & power usage?


eXXon, I've seen this happen and the culprit for me was Corsair Link that I installed for the H100i conflicting with settings on both Nvidia Control Panel with the 780 and Catalyst Manager on the 7970.

I just installed the drivers themselves without all the bloated crap that comes with them and that solved the problem.


----------



## skyn3t

Set the power target to 106 and pump the fan up because you GPU going to get hot. Dunno about your room temp just try to keep it cool.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is so funny I guess no one reads my post. Its a lost cause. (I don't need a bios)


I think I understand...

Your worry is that since you can't save the BIOS using nvflash, you will have issues 'flashing' the modded BIOS using said nvflash?

From what I've read around here & techinferno, some people cannot save their BIOS with nvflash, BUT are able to flash with that software. They use nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom.

Some people will require to use --protectoff before flashing while others won't (I don't need to use it on a Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3).

Perhaps someone with the same inability to save their BIOS with nvflash & have flashed with it can confirm this?

here's the post of someone who had the same issue that you have & flashed another BIOS...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/3030#post_20200659
---

Good luck on this. Hope it works for ya.


----------



## Renairy

Glad to say that my 780 is now running at *1228*Mhz core and 6400Mhz mem effective @ *1.187v* rock solid stable.
Stock BIOS, no throttle. Custom fan profile max temps are LOW and card is virtually silent.

Heaven 4.0 - 3 loops.
Valley - 3 loops
Crysis 3 - 2.5 hrs
BF3 - 4 hrs

I wish its max was 1.2v, though 1.187v seems to be my max even if i use +38mv. Would prolly be able to hit 1241 - 1254 on the core.



Happy to leave it at that. No need to bother with any modded BIOS's WOOP


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Glad to say that my 780 is now running at *1228*Mhz core and 6400Mhz mem effective @ *1.187v* rock solid stable.
> Stock BIOS, no throttle. Custom fan profile max temps are LOW and card is virtually silent.
> 
> Heaven 4.0 - 3 loops.
> Valley - 3 loops
> Crysis 3 - 2.5 hrs
> BF3 - 4 hrs
> 
> I wish its max was 1.2v, though 1.187v seems to be my max even if i use +38mv. Would prolly be able to hit 1241 - 1254 on the core.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to leave it at that. No need to bother with any modded BIOS's WOOP


That's a pretty impressive card there... as well as the OC. Your ASIC must be in the high 70s if not 80s.

Congrats on your new card btw


----------



## MNDan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well my point really isn't I'm worried I can't save the Bios I can download a bios from someone later. But my concern is if I can't save it via nvflash doesn't that mean I will also have problems flashing with nvflash. I don't really care if GPUz works because if it works and I'm able to save my Bios under GPUz but I still can't save it with nvflash then I'm still worried to flash the bios with nvflash.
> 
> But to answer your question I was able to save a bios with 0.6.6 and it is was only 193KB (196KB). Which seems wrong since GTX780SCACX.stock.rom and the modded bios files from other downloads are all 229KB (232KB).


When I backed up my ACX BIOS before changing to the Windforce 780 BIOS, it was 193KB. I used GPU Z 0.6.6 i think...


----------



## skyn3t

I think his not doing it right. Is so much try for get it backed up , you are doing something wrong or you already messed up somehow.

Ps: just pulled the trigger on creative sound blaster z to replace my old bravura







.


----------



## MerkageTurk

What do you guys think of battle field 4 benchmarks? Should we worry regarding Vram and how consoles have around 8gb to play with


----------



## tin0

As a GTX780 owner I wouldn't worry at all. Nvidia have only released 1 driver for it thusfar and concidering battlefield 4 won't be released real soon I reckon they haven't optimized any driver for it yet to really stretch the GTX780s' legs.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think his not doing it right. Is so much try for get it backed up , you are doing something wrong or you already messed up somehow.
> 
> Ps: just pulled the trigger on creative sound blaster z to replace my old bravura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I didn't do anything wrong. Trust me I been flashing Bios's before most people on here where out of grade school. I haven't messed anything up because I haven't attempted anything until I know that nvflash is working properly. I assure you I know what I'm doing this is why I won't flash it until I know what really happening here why I can't save. My first thoughts were that the bios was corrupted out of the box. But reading the other thread where the bios came from there are many people with the same problem. I think most people on OCN don't really care and just flashed even though nvflash wouldn't save the bios and did not care that GPUz saved a different file size bios. So since I'm old school and double check everything before I actually flash a bios, I get labeled as a newbie and told I doing something wrong or I messed something up already. np ... But I will still be double checking before I flash regardless.

BTW the solution seems to be posted by svl7 - HERE

He posted the new NVflash with the fixes for both DOS and Windows HERE
nvflash_windows_5.142.zip
nvflash_dos_5.136.zip

So most likely its not a corrupt bios OOB but just a common problem.

Hope this helps someone else. I haven't tried the new nvflash versions because I need 5 post on that forum first. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What do you guys think of battle field 4 benchmarks? Should we worry regarding Vram and how consoles have around 8gb to play with


not worried about the VRAM at all, more worried about needing SLi for the horsepower..


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> What drivers are you with and what are you using for monitoring the temps & power usage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> eXXon, I've seen this happen and the culprit for me was Corsair Link that I installed for the H100i conflicting with settings on both Nvidia Control Panel with the 780 and Catalyst Manager on the 7970.
> 
> I just installed the drivers themselves without all the bloated crap that comes with them and that solved the problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Set the power target to 106 and pump the fan up because you GPU going to get hot. Dunno about your room temp just try to keep it cool.


Appreciate the responses.
Using the 320.11 CD drivers. Only PhysX & Display drivers installed.

Stock Bios. No Corsair Link or additional software except for PrecisionX with OSD for temps/clock/Usage/Fan/Power/FPS.

Power Limit set to 106 & temps to 94c. Custom Fan profile set to 60% up to 80c then it goes to 80%. Temps always stay in the 70s.

Power @ 1123MHz under heavy load is in the high 90s, and it drops when throttling to high 80s low 90s.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Appreciate the responses.
> Using the 320.11 CD drivers. Only PhysX & Display drivers installed.
> 
> Stock Bios. No Corsair Link or additional software except for PrecisionX with OSD for temps/clock/Usage/Fan/Power/FPS.
> 
> Power Limit set to 106 & temps to 94c. Custom Fan profile set to 60% up to 80c then it goes to 80%. Temps always stay in the 70s.
> 
> Power @ 1123MHz under heavy load is in the high 90s, and it drops when throttling to high 80s low 90s.


I'm pretty sure it's power limit throttling. There was a problem with the power limit being reported wrong with Titans, too. There is only one way to know for sure, though: installing 320.18 drivers and the v4.2.0 Precision X. I know some people like to keep clear of the 320.18 (some even for a good reason), but it's the only way to know for sure that the power % is being reported as it should. And there is an even better reason: the reason flags. These are new indicators that Nvidia made available for the very reason that people were having difficulties to interpret Boost 2.0, why it throttles and when.

For further reading, I really think that my personal OC experience thread could help you sort out what's going on with your card:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1400319/titan-vs-780-stock-bios-reference-card-oc-battle


----------



## ProjectZero

@ Renairy

Thats a really nice card mate, still in the process of tweaking mine, but i seem to be getting artifacts for heaven and valley even with a +50Mhz and +200mem at stock volts (106% power target and 80degress though my temps never go over 70). I'm using 314.22 atm, I think my driver might be holding it back... not too sure though, mind if i ask which driver your using?

@eXXon

Mind if i ask if your card is using the WF3 or the reference cooler? If it is the reference cooler, maybe you'll have to jack up the speed to improve the temp. According to many reviews, the reference cooler runs at 80 degrees right out of the box at heavy loads.

Cheers

P.S. Just a quick question, does anyone notice if their EVGA GTX 780 SC core clock runs ~70Mhz higher then what EVGA claims it does? E.G. boosted clock should be 1020Mhz for the SC, but mine is running at 1097Mhz and with a +50Mhz to core clock it jumps to 1136. Is this normal? If anyone wants to see, I'll post a SS of it later, I'm currently at work so am unable to do so at this point in time


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> @ Renairy
> 
> Thats a really nice card mate, still in the process of tweaking mine, but i seem to be getting artifacts for heaven and valley even with a +50Mhz and +200mem at stock volts (106% power target and 80degress though my temps never go over 70). I'm using 314.22 atm, I think my driver might be holding it back... not too sure though, mind if i ask which driver your using?
> 
> @eXXon
> 
> Mind if i ask if your card is using the WF3 or the reference cooler? If it is the reference cooler, maybe you'll have to jack up the speed to improve the temp. According to many reviews, the reference cooler runs at 80 degrees right out of the box at heavy loads.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S. Just a quick question, does anyone notice if their EVGA GTX 780 SC core clock runs ~70Mhz higher then what EVGA claims it does? E.G. boosted clock should be 1020Mhz for the SC, but mine is running at 1097Mhz and with a +50Mhz to core clock it jumps to 1136. Is this normal? If anyone wants to see, I'll post a SS of it later, I'm currently at work so am unable to do so at this point in time


Its a reference card, but I have decent airflow feeding cool intake air to the GPU. Temps stock never exceed 69c.

Mine boosts as strangely as yours, it goes up close to 1GHz (stock) while the specs state 902MHz.
& increasing the boost from +142MHz to +148MHz added an extra 20MHz to the clocks.


----------



## kx11

the modded bios can solve the throttling easily


----------



## pooter

EVGA 780 backplate is back in stock on their website if anyone is interested. Nabbed me one really quick before it goes out of stock again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the modded bios can solve the throttling easily


If you ask me which vbios is best. I do vote for oc none acx


----------



## UNOE

Can we get the new nvflash added to the Op.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> EVGA 780 backplate is back in stock on their website if anyone is interested. Nabbed me one really quick before it goes out of stock again.


Performance PC also has them in stock again. I got mine from them to avoid that dastardly Cali sales tax monster.


----------



## skywalkr

#2 has arrived!

Was debating for a little while whether I should get a second one or not, and last week I figured what the heck. The water block for it should arrive tomorrow... but now I need to wait on the terminal that sold out from the usual place I've been ordering my stuff (dazmode)! That ever so sweet waiting game begins once again! By the way, I'm really impressed with Special Tech. Ordered the block last Wednesday and it came in today (would have gotten the terminal there too if I was thinking properly).


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> 
> 
> #2 has arrived!
> 
> Was debating for a little while whether I should get a second one or not, and last week I figured what the heck. The water block for it should arrive tomorrow... but now I need to wait on the terminal that sold out from the usual place I've been ordering my stuff (dazmode)! That ever so sweet waiting game begins once again! By the way, I'm really impressed with Special Tech. Ordered the block last Wednesday and it came in today (would have gotten the terminal there too if I was thinking properly).


Nice, I have been debating on if I should just get a regular reference cooler version SC or wait for another ACX to come in stock at TD. I do plan on water cooling if for no other reason than the bling effect. The ACX card stays really cool and does not need water from what I can see. My temps never get above 56 in most games and 59 in most benchmarks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Can we get the new nvflash added to the Op.


Just pm me with info and I will add this to the front page.


----------



## Chomuco

new !! wow .







:thumb:benchmarks. .http://wccftech.com/galaxy-geforce-gtx-780-reaches-hall-fame-1900-mhz-core-clock-74-ghz-memory/


----------



## skywalkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Nice, I have been debating on if I should just get a regular reference cooler version SC or wait for another ACX to come in stock at TD. I do plan on water cooling if for no other reason than the bling effect. The ACX card stays really cool and does not need water from what I can see. My temps never get above 56 in most games and 59 in most benchmarks.


If you have the patience to wait for stock, I'd get another ACX since it might help down the line if you want to sell them. Here's a good temperature comparison with very mild OCs, stock fan settings.



Under load the reference card was hitting a solid 80. Huge difference. But then again, I'm way too lazy to mess around with fan settings right now and have them set to auto.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> If you have the patience to wait for stock, I'd get another ACX since it might help down the line if you want to sell them. Here's a good temperature comparison with very mild OCs, stock fan settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Under load the reference card was hitting a solid 80. Huge difference. But then again, I'm way too lazy to mess around with fan settings right now and have them set to auto.


I don't mess with fan curves I just set it and forget it at 80-90%


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new !! wow .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:benchmarks. .http://wccftech.com/galaxy-geforce-gtx-780-reaches-hall-fame-1900-mhz-core-clock-74-ghz-memory/


dang this is a lot power clock there. I'm curious how well this card can OC under water.


----------



## hammerforged

Just got my Asus GTX 780 today and went to slap a water block on it and saw this little jem. Didnt say warranty void if removed but I've never seen one before. Any thoughts?

Usually Asus is pretty reasonable with their warranty.


----------



## kx11

i'm using my old PNY 670 PCI-E on my new 780 SC ACX cards



does that have any impact on the performance since i'm using 2 of those to run SLi ?

so far in gaming i haven't seen any real issues


----------



## skyn3t

@ pjf605 can you please put your nick nname in the GPU-Z like it show in the pic and submit it again and post the link so i can get the owner's list update


@UNOE thanks for provide a value info







the OP front page is updated







Nvflash for windows and DOS new version updated no more error message when trying to save bios *any GPU brand* credits to svl7 TI forum. +rep

we have 111 members of 780's owner's







I know we do have more here 2 OCN and hope they will sign up the owner's list soon..


----------



## sniperpowa

I just ordered a second GTX 780 SC will it sli fine with a non SC?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm using my old PNY 670 PCI-E on my new 780 SC ACX cards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that have any impact on the performance since i'm using 2 of those to run SLi ?
> so far in gaming i haven't seen any real issues


you are good to go


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I just ordered a second GTX 780 SC will it sli fine with a non SC?


Clock speeds would be limited to the lowest one of either card unless you OC the other to match which is what you should do. The Non SC card should easily reach the SC cards OC without too much issue at all.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> That's a pretty impressive card there... as well as the OC. Your ASIC must be in the high 70s if not 80s.
> 
> Congrats on your new card btw


Thanks bud, i did get lucky







it is a 78.3% ASIC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What do you guys think of battle field 4 benchmarks? Should we worry regarding Vram and how consoles have around 8gb to play with


BF4 will be a proper PC development, not a console port so we will be just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not worried about the VRAM at all, more worried about needing SLi for the horsepower..


Unless your running a 120Hz monitor or 1440p +, SLI is unnecessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> @ Renairy
> 
> Thats a really nice card mate, still in the process of tweaking mine, but i seem to be getting artifacts for heaven and valley even with a +50Mhz and +200mem at stock volts (106% power target and 80degress though my temps never go over 70). I'm using 314.22 atm, I think my driver might be holding it back... not too sure though, mind if i ask which driver your using?


Thanks







i'm using the 320.39 BETA drivers. Before that the 320.18's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Just got my Asus GTX 780 today and went to slap a water block on it and saw this little jem. Didnt say warranty void if removed but I've never seen one before. Any thoughts?
> 
> Usually Asus is pretty reasonable with their warranty.


If that sticker is removed, consider your warranty VOID, sucks i know but thats their excuse to say that the card was tampered with therefore they don't have to honor any claims.
There is a way around it, but i am not going to mention it here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I just ordered a second GTX 780 SC will it sli fine with a non SC?


Yes they will SLI just fine, enjoy


----------



## sniperpowa

Thanks I wanted to match but there not easy to find at the moment... I have taken the non SC card to 1190 on stock bios without a problem so I should be fine.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Thanks I wanted to match but there not easy to find at the moment... I have taken the non SC card to 1190 on stock bios without a problem so I should be fine.


Why don't you flash the non-SC card with the SC BIOS ?
_(At your own risk though, You might want to read on how to do it and the risks involved before doing so. Though most here can flash a card all day everyday without a problem)

*ACTUALLY:* Heres the latest EVGA firmware, just got released.
They actually ask that you do it. It is automatic so you do not have to use NVflash or fiddle, very safe.
03G-P4-2783-KR - EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC

Source

_
Quote:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Firmware Update v80.10.37 - Updated 5/31/13
> 
> Q. What are the changes in this new firmware?
> 
> Updated motherboard compatibility
> 
> Q. Do I need to reapply this update every time I update a driver or reinstall the O.S.?
> A. This update is attached to the card, no matter where it goes. If you update the driver, the EVGA firmware update is still applied.
> 
> Q. How can I tell what version I firmware I currently have?
> A. There are multiple ways to do this, one way is to right click on desktop and go to NVIDIA control panel. Click on Help, then System Information. Scroll to the bottom of the Details window and it will show your "Video BIOS version". It will be listed as EXAMPLE: 80.10.36.00.80. The numbers in bold identify the version number.
> 
> Q. I just bought my card, will it have this updated firmware?
> A. Chances are yes, as new firmware is release, new products shipping from EVGA will also have this firmware version applied.
> 
> Installation
> 
> -Download the correct .zip file below for your graphics card below.
> 
> -Extract the files to a location on disk.
> -Make sure no programs are running in the background, and double click update.exe.
> -Press "Y", then ENTER to begin the update.
> -DO NOT TURN OFF POWER OR RESET DURING THE UPDATE PROCESS!
> -After update, restart PC.


----------



## ProjectZero

I just ordered my second EVGA SC w/ ACX... hopefully i'll get an awesome card this time round XD.

BTW Renairy, did 320.18 or the 320.39 give you any troubles? I've read the other threads and there seems to be a lot of unhappy campers lol.

Cheers


----------



## UNOE

Confirmed that new Nvflash fixes the save issues. Just flashed my card and did a quick Valley bench test looks like I'm getting about 1237Mhz on the core. Now off to slap a block on this card....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Just got my Asus GTX 780 today and went to slap a water block on it and saw this little jem. Didnt say warranty void if removed but I've never seen one before. Any thoughts?
> 
> Usually Asus is pretty reasonable with their warranty.


Not sure how Asus handles it but I know EVGA doesn't mind if you move it. From what I gathered around the EVGA forums a few people even go as far as removing it completely and sticking it on the box until they need it again. I came to find this out when I went in their having an issue on their placement of the sticker over the ram modules of my previous Titans.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I just ordered my second EVGA SC w/ ACX... hopefully i'll get an awesome card this time round XD.
> 
> BTW Renairy, did 320.18 or the 320.39 give you any troubles? I've read the other threads and there seems to be a lot of unhappy campers lol.
> 
> Cheers


As soon as i disable VSYNC, 10 minutes in i get the BF3 texture errors.
VSYNC enabled, zero issues no matter how long i'm in game.

And BTW, i hope you have considered a new monitor to go with that SLI setup


----------



## ProjectZero

Cheers for the heads up regarding the drivers.

I know GTX 780 in SLI is probably wasted on my screen but the reason for getting it was cause I'm an eye candy kinda of guy and i plan to mod the crap out of skyrim and most of the bethsada games which is why i needed another one.

Skyrim with all my mods + Project ENB (highest setting) drops it down to 50 fps on my current build... though i am looking into a 144hz monitor but can't seem to find any that i want to buy... maybe i'll buy another two IPS237 lol

P.S. my IPS237 has been OC'd to 75hz so its not too much of a waste


----------



## UNOE

I'm bummed. I started to break down my system for the water block and remembered I don't have enough TIM for the water block


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Not sure how Asus handles it but I know EVGA doesn't mind if you move it. From what I gathered around the EVGA forums a few people even go as far as removing it completely and sticking it on the box until they need it again. I came to find this out when I went in their having an issue on their placement of the sticker over the ram modules of my previous Titans.


Yeah. Thanks for the replies. I've just never owned an GPU that had one on it actually. Lots of EVGA and Msi cards.

From doing a little research it would seem that as long as there is no physical damage and the cooler is re-installed properly they will accept it. Havent heard any first hand accounts though.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Why don't you flash the non-SC card with the SC BIOS ?
> _(At your own risk though, You might want to read on how to do it and the risks involved before doing so. Though most here can flash a card all day everyday without a problem)
> 
> *ACTUALLY:* Heres the latest EVGA firmware, just got released.
> They actually ask that you do it. It is automatic so you do not have to use NVflash or fiddle, very safe.
> 03G-P4-2783-KR - EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC
> 
> Source
> _


It actualy doesnt work It just exits out of the flash It can tell I have a different card would be nice to get it work though.


----------



## VettePilot

So I just spent over an hour running my Samsung 23" 750D monitor with an HDMI cable at 120hz which is not something I thought it would do. I know you may ask why I did it and that is so I can run all 3 of my monitors at once instead of swapping the DP cable from my Apple Cinema display to my Samsung which both were running off DP. I used the NV CP to make a custom resolution for the Samsung on the hdmi cable. I really thought it was not going to work but it seems to be just fine. It report 120hz in windows and in BF3. Not sure if it is a true 120hz as is given with DP but it seems ok. That was one of the big bummers I had after I got this card, and thought there was no way to run all 3 of my monitors since the Apple is only a mini DP cable and the samy has HDMi and DP.


----------



## Renairy

Just a quick and potentially great tip OCN..
Overclocking with Boost 2.0, ive noticed that the clocks in games like BF3 and MOH:War-fighter, down-clock in some cases where the GPU demand isn't needed for example when using Vsync.
This can cause instability as you all know how the sudden and frequent switching of the P-states.
Some of you might already use this method though most of you don't and might find your OC unstable when it could deem to be stable after applying this power change.

I just set it individually for the games that require it as it is really not needed for DX 9 and DX 10 titles i've gathered.

Running at stock clocks you wouldn't need to change this though if you're Overclocking whilst on stock BIOS with Boost 2.0 enabled and VSYNC, i would change the Power management mode to *Prefer maximum performance*.

Try and report, worked nice for me.
Also if VSYNC is enabled, you might want to enable Triple buffering. This option in a nutshell will help your FPS stay at the native refresh rate and not suddenly drop to the previous level.
_(Edit: Ofcourse the Triple buffering tip was aimed at the new to overclocking members







)_


----------



## Akadaka

I'm surprised NVidia hasn't released any follow up beta/drivers yet.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for the replies. I've just never owned an GPU that had one on it actually. Lots of EVGA and Msi cards.
> 
> From doing a little research it would seem that as long as there is no physical damage and the cooler is re-installed properly they will accept it. Havent heard any first hand accounts though.


My MSI 780 had the same sort of sticker on one of the screws.
I asked at the store where I bought it, and he said basically what you said above.

I still managed to get it off without breaking though, to fit my waterblock..

Just in case


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well I was talking about using hot wire from the RIVE motherboard to just increase the voltage and use the existing VRM board.
> I know for certain 1.212 it really conservative voltage. We are talking about 50mv over stock. It can easily handle 150mv to 200mv over stock voltage (1.162v) with existing VRM's.
> 
> For a water cooling like I plan to do cooling the VRM and core with water would really have no point on a card like this at 1.212v.
> With stock cooler I can't even get it over 70c when overvolted.


http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/R4E_shamino_guide.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm bummed. I started to break down my system for the water block and remembered I don't have enough TIM for the water block


Remember for thermal paste you only need a pea size right in the center. It happen to me before but not anymore. Cut the thermal past tube and use a small spatula to get the rest out, you may get the right amount Just try. " I did this before and it was on friday night"


----------



## drdreey

Managed to run 3Dmark11P with GTX 780 SC ACX on 1296mhz core and 7400mhz mem freq with modded vBios from svl7 @ 1212mV Vcore.
Score is P15691, details in 3Dmark11 topic.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/370#post_20268202
ASIC is 85%


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I'm surprised NVidia hasn't released any follow up beta/drivers yet.


The 320.49 drivers are out....Has anyone tried this new 320.49 drivers on their 780 yet,i have downloaded it but wont be able to game on it til i get home from work tomorrow night....


----------



## Akadaka

Wow I just checked today and they had nothing, they just came out! lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The 320.49 drivers are out....Has anyone tried this new 320.49 drivers on their 780 yet,i have downloaded it but wont be able to game on it til i get home from work tomorrow night....


I think i will going to give this beta a run today, I got day off today so let's see how this new beta can handle those 780's. installing now.....


----------



## SuprUsrStan

The notes don't indicate anything to have changed with the 700 series. All the changes have been made to the 670's.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think i will going to give this beta a run today, I got day off today so let's see how this new beta can handle those 780's. installing now.....


Really looking forward to your feedback on this new beta,hope it gives improvement where its need and aslo fix the issues we have on our 780's....


----------



## Akadaka

Same I'm downloading the 320.49 drivers now taking ages though I live in Australia and my internet is my biggest bottleneck


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Same I'm downloading the 320.49 drivers now taking ages though I live in Australia and my internet is my biggest bottleneck


Tell me about it....lol....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really looking forward to your feedback on this new beta,hope it gives improvement where its need and aslo fix the issues we have on our 780's....


at least the Physics is set on auto this time







cuz the 320.39 beta did set the second GPU as a Physics. benching now


----------



## Akadaka

Well they're was lots of rumors of 320.18 drivers damaging gpu's


----------



## Akadaka

wow within 5mins of playing battlefield 3 I get a error due to badly formed commands... drivers seem bad..


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Did you notice any performance increase going to the .27?


All my games feels significantly smoother with 320.27. I reinstalled these drivers twice and went back to 320.18 once just to make sure it's not a placebo effect. Performance wise, 320.27 is on par with 320.18 (on my setup anyways).

Has anyone here had a chance to try out the new 320.49 beta drivers yet? Any TDR, random crashing, or LSD effects with BF3?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> Managed to run 3Dmark11P with GTX 780 SC ACX on 1296mhz core and 7400mhz mem freq with modded vBios from svl7 @ 1212mV Vcore.
> Score is P15691, details in 3Dmark11 topic.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/370#post_20268202
> ASIC is 85%


That's a very nice overclock. Just for comparison, my stock GTX 680's in SLI were pulling ~P17000.


----------



## kx11

any reports after 320.49 drivers ?!


----------



## Akadaka

Yes I just got a error in BF3 zzz


----------



## jderbs

Anyone else find 3DMark11 to be a PITA with artifacts? My OC has been stable and tested in valley, heaven, 3DMark, and games for HOURS (probably well over 24 hrs by now) and I haven't had a single issue. Ran 3DMark11 for the first time ever today and there were little green artifact lines popping up all over the place.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> any reports after 320.49 drivers ?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Yes I just got a error in BF3 zzz


Ima writing the results of my benchs now. Looks like nv are clise to release a good drivers.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Anyone else find 3DMark11 to be a PITA with artifacts? My OC has been stable and tested in valley, heaven, 3DMark, and games for HOURS (probably well over 24 hrs by now) and I haven't had a single issue. Ran 3DMark11 for the first time ever today and there were little green artifact lines popping up all over the place.


I have seen it When I get in the 1200+ core. I dont crash I get the artifacts then I back down the oc.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> Managed to run 3Dmark11P with GTX 780 SC ACX on 1296mhz core and 7400mhz mem freq with modded vBios from svl7 @ 1212mV Vcore.
> Score is P15691, details in 3Dmark11 topic.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/370#post_20268202
> ASIC is 85%


Wow, nice card, score, and ASIC!


----------



## skyn3t

After some bench test and compared the new 320.49 beta drivers to 320.39 beta the new 320.49 is on the right track to get a better WHQL for us 780 owners and here is my bench on valley.
Quote:


> remember each time you complete a benchmark you must restart you computer. this is the right way to get the results.


PS: Valley is not coded well for bench but at least I did a good result with it.

01- stock all settings = FPS 115.5, score 4833


02- PT 106% +0 GCO +0 Memory = FPS 115.5, score 48.33


03- PT 106% GCO +177 +0 Memory = valley crashed ( valley tweaks )

04- PT 106% GCO +103 +0 Memory 1.2v = valley crashed on step 9 ( valley tweaks )

05- PT 106% GCO +117 +0 Memory 1.2v = FPS 118.1 score 49.42 ( no tweaks )


06- PT 106% GCO +103 +200 Memory stock V = crash

07- PT 106% GCO +103 +200 Memory 1.2v = valley stop working

08- PT 106% GCO +0 +200 Memory stock V = FPS 115.5 score 4933 ( no tweaks )


09- PT 106% GCO +90 +200 Memory 1.2v = FPS 120.1 score 5024 ( no tweaks )


10- PT 106% GCO +103 +200 Memory 1.2v = crash ( no tweaks )

11- PT 106% GCO +90 +400 Memory 1.2v = FPS 120.5 score 5041 ( no tweaks ) valley won't let my second GPU to go over GCO +90










12- PT 106% GCO +90 +600 Memory 1.2v = FPS 122.7 score 5133


13- PT 106% GPU-1 +103 GPU-2 +90 GCO +600 Memory 1.2v = FPS 121.8 score 5097


14- PT 106% GPU-1 +117 GPU-2 +90 GCO +600 Memory 1.2v = crash

15- PT 106% GPU-1 +103 GPU-2 +90 GCO +700 Memory 1.2v = crash
Quote:


> Valley somehow won't like the second GPU to boost at the same clock as the first GPU i had found this bug in the latest drivers. but it wont happen with vBios but the down side of vBios is in bench you lose a lot FPS and you end up having a low score. and one thing I did notice is when I " tweak valley" my bench crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Now if you compare the Valley vs 3Dmark FireStrike, 3Dmark is a winner because it let you pair clock to clock on both cards included memory.

3Dmark Fire strike 15522


Nvidia 320.39 is of of my worse beta drivers that has been release


----------



## VettePilot

SInce most are reporting their ASIC# now, do any of you think it would be a good thing to compile a database showing the card maker and the ASIC#'s so as to have a guide to see which card vendor may be selling the cards with the highest and lowest ASIC#'s?This may provide a good buyers guide for those that want to have the best chance at a good OC'ing card. Just a thought. This is my analytical side coming out. I know that ASIC does not ALWAYS mean you will have great OC results, but it seems to mean that the majority of the time. I mean there are lists for so many things in this forum maybe one more wouldn't hurt. IT may be that their is no card vendor that is selling the most number of high ASIC cards but maybe it will.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I have seen it When I get in the 1200+ core. I dont crash I get the artifacts then I back down the oc.


Strange... mine seems to be correlating with the mem clock. When I drop it down to 6300 ish from 6500 the artifacts go away, maintain a core of 1202.


----------



## Leader

Just filled the GTX 780 validation form...twice, first time added wrong link in the GPU-Z validation







sorry about that.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> SInce most are reporting their ASIC# now, do any of you think it would be a good thing to compile a database showing the card maker and the ASIC#'s so as to have a guide to see which card vendor may be selling the cards with the highest and lowest ASIC#'s?This may provide a good buyers guide for those that want to have the best chance at a good OC'ing card. Just a thought. This is my analytical side coming out. I know that ASIC does not ALWAYS mean you will have great OC results, but it seems to mean that the majority of the time. I mean there are lists for so many things in this forum maybe one more wouldn't hurt. IT may be that their is no card vendor that is selling the most number of high ASIC cards but maybe it will.


I suggested this be done during the beginnings of this thread but it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> Managed to run 3Dmark11P with GTX 780 SC ACX on 1296mhz core and 7400mhz mem freq with modded vBios from svl7 @ 1212mV Vcore.
> Score is P15691, details in 3Dmark11 topic.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/370#post_20268202
> ASIC is 85%


this is the thing about the vBios you can OC much higher but in the end you lose so much FPS. when this vBios get's well coded "hope one day" you 3Dmark will be much higher than this.
SCORE 15238 with moded 314 drivers
SCORE15522 with the new beta 320.49 drivers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






compared with
skyn3t 1228MHz 7204MHz Memory @ 1.2v
drdreey 1296Mhz 7400MHz Memory @ 1.212v
_________________________
+68MHz 196MHz 0.012 for more P493

PS still a nice score but i do like to see a lot improvement in the vBios. now try this OC on Valley i love to see the results.g


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I suggested this be done during the beginnings of this thread but it fell on deaf ears.


I did not see your post. Too bad. IT may have been interesting to know.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Just filled the GTX 780 validation form...twice, first time added wrong link in the GPU-Z validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that.


validation fixed

@ pj605 now you got it right. thank you


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Anyone else find 3DMark11 to be a PITA with artifacts? My OC has been stable and tested in valley, heaven, 3DMark, and games for HOURS (probably well over 24 hrs by now) and I haven't had a single issue. Ran 3DMark11 for the first time ever today and there were little green artifact lines popping up all over the place.


Same here. I generally find 3DMark11 to artifact easier than other programs. I use it to fine tune my overclock after I get it set with Heaven and 3DMark, with the thought that if it doesn't artifact there it shouldn't have problems in other things. Past cards I've had to just lower my memory clocks. With my 780 I needed to step down a notch on my core clock and a bit on my memory.


----------



## malmental

I just realized that I hadn't filled out form...
I posted GPU-Z shots and ASIC scores.

LOL.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Same here. I generally find 3DMark11 to artifact easier than other programs. I use it to fine tune my overclock after I get it set with Heaven and 3DMark, with the thought that if it doesn't artifact there it shouldn't have problems in other things. Past cards I've had to just lower my memory clocks. With my 780 I needed to step down a notch on my core clock and a bit on my memory.


Yea, quite annoying. I've had to come down to 6260 mem and 1185 core to get rid of any artifacts in 3DMark11. Everything is perfectly fine at 6400 mem and 1202 core.


----------



## charlievoviii

fixed


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Confirmed that new Nvflash fixes the save issues. Just flashed my card and did a quick Valley bench test looks like I'm getting about 1237Mhz on the core. Now off to slap a block on this card....


Thanks for letting us know. Good OC there









/cheers


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> fixed


just remember a lot guide is added in the front page. I'm try to keep this thread update as much as I can. if you guys have any update just shot me a PM so we can keep our club nice an neat with a lot info.


----------



## skyn3t

OCN : skyn3t
3570k @ 4.7GHz
GTX 780 @ 1215MHz SLI memory 7204MHz 1.2v
Stock Bios
Nvidia 320.49 beta drivers

3Dmark FireStrike
15665


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Anyone else find 3DMark11 to be a PITA with artifacts? My OC has been stable and tested in valley, heaven, 3DMark, and games for HOURS (probably well over 24 hrs by now) and I haven't had a single issue. Ran 3DMark11 for the first time ever today and there were little green artifact lines popping up all over the place.


It only happen when your memory is OCed too higher, Low the memory oc and it will be gone.

OCN : skyn3t
GTX 780 SLI
Stock @ 1228MHz Memory 6610MHz 1.2v
3570k @ 4.5GHz

3Dmark11 P17875




Spoiler: 3Dmark11 P17464: Spoiler!



OCN : skyn3t
GTX 780 SLI
Stock @ 1202MHz Memory 7004MHz 1.2v
3570k @ 4.5GHz

3Dmark11 P17464















Spoiler: 3Dmark11 P15330: Spoiler!



OCN : skyn3t
GTX 780 SLI
Stock @ 1202MHz Memory 7004MHz 1.2v
3570k @ 4.5GHz

3Dmark11 17464

3Dmark11 P15330

3Dmark11 P15330


----------



## jderbs

I have it's just annoying that it's the only benchmark or application that has given me an issue at the clocks I've been using :|


----------



## VettePilot

For those that care, I was just told by Tiger direct in a chat session that they will have teh ACX SC in stock on the 10th of July but I was told last week that it would be in stock today. So either there is a delay or they had them in stock for about 10 seconds and I missed it.


----------



## Brianmz

A question for Hydrocopper owners, I'm about to buy 2 blocks, but i use 1/2 ID 3/4 OD fittings, are the ones that come with the blocks good for them, or should I buy other ones?
And what is the best way to connect them, currently using them in pcie slot 1 and pcie slot 4 in the RIVE.

Plan to add a 480mm rad to my loop, hopefully one pump is enough for it and the 360mm.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> A question for Hydrocopper owners, I'm about to buy 2 blocks, but i use 1/2 ID 3/4 OD fittings, are the ones that come with the blocks good for them, or should I buy other ones?
> And what is the best way to connect them, currently using them in pcie slot 1 and pcie slot 4 in the RIVE.
> 
> Plan to add a 480mm rad to my loop, hopefully one pump is enough for it and the 360mm.


The fittings that come with the hydro's is 1/2 x3/4 and two 3/8 x by something you can check switched website for more info.switched makes the hydro's for evga


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The fittings that come with the hydro's is 1/2 x3/4 and two 3/8 x by something you can check switched website for more info.switched makes the hydro's for evga


Alright, thanks, will order some spares and a ton of 45 degree fittings, they work wonders.

Don't know if this is the right place to ask about the rest of the loop parts(mostly fittings for best tube routing.)


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> For those that care, I was just told by Tiger direct in a chat session that they will have teh ACX SC in stock on the 10th of July but I was told last week that it would be in stock today. So either there is a delay or they had them in stock for about 10 seconds and I missed it.


Tigerdirect has their hands in a lot of pies and also fulfill orders through Amazon and Buy.com too which sucks all around for keeping their stock status on all these sites.


----------



## AJR1775




----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*


Nice you should fill out your Sig rig info and also get a GPU-Z validation and fill out the 780 owners form found in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Bigbeaver

Just upgraded from 2 7870s to my GTX 780 and I'm speechless.

This card is amazing, buttery smooth no more stutter from my xfire and I'm loving it.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> Just upgraded from 2 7870s to my GTX 780 and I'm speechless.
> 
> This card is amazing, buttery smooth no more stutter from my xfire and I'm loving it.


That is how I felt the first time I played BF3 with this card coming from 2x 6970's. No stutter and more FPS on maxed settings. Big leap forward for me in performance. Now I am waiting for stock to come in to buy another.


----------



## Bigbeaver

ya I will prob SLI them in a bit also.

Im just so happy i don't have to have stutter anymore it gave me migraines like crazy.

no i just have to sell my 2 old cards and with none of my friends being tech nerds it should be funn


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Nice you should fill out your Sig rig info and also get a GPU-Z validation and fill out the 780 owners form found in the first post in this thread.


I will. Once Nvidia drivers that are worthy enough to upgrade it out of paperweight status are released.


----------



## eXXon

Are these legit?
325.71 WHQL


----------



## wermad

This is what I see for the 780. Personally, I wouldn't touch those if Nvidia officially doesn't have them listed:


----------



## sniperpowa

I shipped next day on my second 780 hope it gets here tommorow.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I shipped next day on my second 780 hope it gets here tommorow.


Haha congratz, mines hopefully shipping today and if thats the case should arrive tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## skyn3t

This morning the 320.49 wasn't in the nvidia list. I bench those drivers all morning and the only time the 320.49 showed in the list was in the evening


----------



## Vhox

Trying to get a hold of EVGA ACX 780 is such a pain and no idea when I'll see the MSi TF IV 780s. Would love to build a new rig but this is my last hold up. Does anyone know when the EVGA ACX 780 or MSi TFIV(gaming) is supposed to get in stock/hit retail?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Trying to get a hold of EVGA ACX 780 is such a pain and no idea when I'll see the MSi TF IV 780s. Would love to build a new rig but this is my last hold up. Does anyone know when the EVGA ACX 780 or MSi TFIV(gaming) is supposed to get in stock/hit retail?


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181478&CatId=7387

(limit one per order/customer)

Backorder:
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX780-SuperClocked-03G-P4-2784-KR/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372212533&sr=8-1&keywords=EVGA+GTX+780


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181478&CatId=7387
> 
> (limit one per order/customer)
> 
> Backorder:
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX780-SuperClocked-03G-P4-2784-KR/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372212533&sr=8-1&keywords=EVGA+GTX+780


Ahhhh YEEAAAA! just ordered me another! Cant wait to get it. Hopefully this one will OC better and I can send my other in for RMA for the hinky DP port. I can not believe this is in stock now since they told me today they would not have them until July 10th.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ahhhh YEEAAAA! just ordered me another! Cant wait to get it. Hopefully this one will OC better and I can send my other in for RMA for the hinky DP port. I can not believe this is in stock now since they told me today they would not have them until July 10th.


Sweet







!

Go for the gold and get a 3rd


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Go for the gold and get a 3rd


Lol ya I may do that when I get my new case and motherboard mine wont support 3 way. I do love 3-ways

I just ordered the SLI bridge and backplate as well since I forgot they do not give you a bridge.

Man this is so overkill and so much money but you only live once.lol Both these cards together cost almost as much as I spent on my original rig config 2 years ago with a 6950 card.

I should all this stuff by Friday!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Lol ya I may do that when I get my new case and motherboard mine wont support 3 way. I do love 3-ways
> 
> I just ordered the SLI bridge and backplate as well since I forgot they do not give you a bridge.
> 
> Man this is so overkill and so much money but you only live once.lol
> 
> I should all this stuff by Friday!


Get a cheap p67/z68 3-way board, like a MIVE/Z, UD7 p67/z68, WS p67, etc. I saw a WS p67 go for like ~$70 on ebay (great mb and it supports quad crossfire and 3-way sli). With a bit of overclocking, it should get you to 4.7-5.0.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Lol ya I may do that when I get my new case and motherboard mine wont support 3 way. I do love 3-ways


Zing!

Btw, how much are the backplates? I actually want some but can't find them in Aus... Also, i don't know if its the norm, but dont mobos come with SLI bridges? I know my ASUS P8Z77-V came with one.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Zing!
> 
> Btw, how much are the backplates? I actually want some but can't find them in Aus... Also, i don't know if its the norm, but dont mobos come with SLI bridges? I know my ASUS P8Z77-V came with one.


They are 19.99 here and Performance PC has them but they are technically the Titan/780 ones and not the specific 780 plate but they are the same. I wanted the EVGA bridge even though my board did have an sli bridge. I just like to keep things consistent, cuz I am anal.lol


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Get a cheap p67/z68 3-way board, like a MIVE/Z, UD7 p67/z68, WS p67, etc. I saw a WS p67 go for like ~$70 on ebay (great mb and it supports quad crossfire and 3-way sli). With a bit of overclocking, it should get you to 4.7-5.0.


Ya I would do that if I was going to stay SB, but I decided I will go Haswell and get the gigabyte sniper 5. I love that board. Then water cool it all but that will be my first custom loop rig, and I need to figure out what I will need. That is the most confusing part is figuring what to buy and exactly what I will need tubing and fitting wise along with the right pumps and res's I wont run the CPU and GPU in the same loop. There are so many option I am getting paralysis through analysis.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> They are 19.99 here and Performance PC has them but they are technically the Titan/780 ones and not the specific 780 plate but they are the same. I wanted the EVGA bridge even though my board did have an sli bridge. I just like to keep things consistent, cuz I am anal.lol


If thats the case, I'm leaving out the backplates... $40 + shipping kinda kills it for me... I cant find them in aus at all >_>. As for the SLI bridge lol it does look better with the EVGA logo on it instead of a generic looking bridge.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Go for the gold and get a 3rd


@ wermad . look at it, let's see what we got in the basket







. 325.71? maybe


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> If thats the case, I'm leaving out the backplates... $40 + shipping kinda kills it for me... I cant find them in aus at all >_>. As for the SLI bridge lol it does look better with the EVGA logo on it instead of a generic looking bridge.


I understand but I just paid 20 bucks for 2 day delivery on the bridge and plate because I hate waiting.lol


----------



## ProjectZero

@Topgeargan

LOL i just checked the shipping... the plates cost me $40 US + $47 standard shipping... i think i'll wait...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> @Topgeargan
> 
> LOL i just checked the shipping... the plates cost me $40 US + $47 standard shipping... i think i'll wait...


Ya that is pricey and will take awhile to get to you I am sure. Hey look on the bright side though. you get to live in Sydney Aus, and I live is this hell hole of a city Los Angeles. You take the good with the bad....wanna trade?

I am also happy I got all three of my monitors running at once and got my Samsung 750d to at 120hz via HDMI which I did not think would work!


----------



## skyn3t

Nvidia 325.71 is legit I did downloaded from Microsoft website. you must disable the drive signature like you instal the 314 moded drivers guide in the front page.
here is the original x86

nv_dispi.zip 20k .zip file
 file and
the original AMD64

nv_dispi.zip 22k .zip file
 file











previews post with Microsoft download manager post #3761


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nvidia 325.71 is legit I did downloaded from Microsoft website. you must disable the drive signature like you instal the 314 moded drivers guide in the front page.
> here is the original x86
> 
> nv_dispi.zip 20k .zip file
> file and
> the original AMD64
> 
> nv_dispi.zip 22k .zip file
> file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> previews post with Microsoft download manager post #3761


Do you have any feedback/results - is it actually an upgrade from the Beta released today? I know the dates on the driver present a little confusion.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Do you have any feedback/results - is it actually an upgrade from the Beta released today? I know the dates on the driver present a little confusion.


I'm doing some benchs now







. I will post result later on. by the way did you see my result from the 320.49 ? this 320.49 looks very solid.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm doing some benchs now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will post result later on. by the way did you see my result from the 320.49 ? this 320.49 looks very solid.


I did. I installed it this morning. I feel a lot better now after all of the problems I had 320.18. Looking forward to results of the 325.71


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya that is pricey and will take awhile to get to you I am sure. Hey look on the bright side though. you get to live in Sydney Aus, and I live is this hell hole of a city Los Angeles. You take the good with the bad....wanna trade?
> 
> I am also happy I got all three of my monitors running at once and got my Samsung 750d to at 120hz via HDMI which I did not think would work!


LOL i've actually been to L.A and i actually don't mind it, i wouldn't mind trading =P

Not to mention you guys get more variants for PC parts too... i mean an example would be the GTX 580 Classified which wasn't released to Aus at all... and most estores (newegg etc.) don't ship it to Aus either... sux >.>

BTW, is a GTX 780 SLI too much of an overkill for one IPS mon with 1080? I mean i heard Crysis 3, TR, Witcher 2 (w/ ubersampling) kills a GTX 780 and i know my Skyrim kills it when i use the top config for ENBs... is there any need to two more mons?


----------



## sniperpowa

Im running SLI on 1080p but its a 144mhz monitor and I plan on getting a 1440p display in the near future depends on what you want. and games you play.


----------



## wermad

If Nvidia.com don't list it for the GTX 780, I ain't touching it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I did. I installed it this morning. I feel a lot better now after all of the problems I had 320.18. Looking forward to results of the 325.71


Damn Nvidia lol.looks like this time they nailed the drivers it does go much smoother than 320.49







I will post result in a bit.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If Nvidia.com don't list it for the GTX 780, I ain't touching it


but Microsoft does.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If Nvidia.com don't list it for the GTX 780, I ain't touching it


I kind of agree here. I mean this 325.71 could just be a leaked internal driver that may never see the light of day, it may not even be complete. For example look at the leaked Beta driver from a couple of days ago, then the next day an "official" Beta is released under a different name. I'm interested in skyn3t's results however and if there's some improvement that's mind-blowing I may install it, otherwise I'm sticking with this official Beta.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> but Microsoft does.


Microsoft =\= Nvidia.

Plus, w/ Amd getting the SexBoxOne contract, I would think M$ would throw in a wrench for Nvidia


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I kind of agree here. I mean this 325.71 could just be a leaked internal driver that may never see the light of day, it may not even be complete. For example look at the leaked Beta driver from a couple of days ago, then the next day an "official" Beta is released under a different name. I'm interested in skyn3t's results however and if there's some improvement that's mind-blowing I may install it, otherwise I'm sticking with this official Beta.


If someone else is willing to take the risk, go for it


----------



## ProjectZero

Hmmz... guess i'll wait til i try out the SLI before making any major decisions then.

Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I kind of agree here. I mean this 325.71 could just be a leaked internal driver that may never see the light of day, it may not even be complete. For example look at the leaked Beta driver from a couple of days ago, then the next day an "official" Beta is released under a different name. I'm interested in skyn3t's results however and if there's some improvement that's mind-blowing I may install it, otherwise I'm sticking with this official Beta.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Microsoft =\= Nvidia.
> 
> Plus, w/ Amd getting the SexBoxOne contract, I would think M$ would throw in a wrench for Nvidia


Dang I can get almost 140 fps in valley till the rain suck the 15 fps. I'm on mobile now bench it.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> LOL i've actually been to L.A and i actually don't mind it, i wouldn't mind trading =P
> 
> Not to mention you guys get more variants for PC parts too... i mean an example would be the GTX 580 Classified which wasn't released to Aus at all... and most estores (newegg etc.) don't ship it to Aus either... sux >.>
> 
> BTW, is a GTX 780 SLI too much of an overkill for one IPS mon with 1080? I mean i heard Crysis 3, TR, Witcher 2 (w/ ubersampling) kills a GTX 780 and i know my Skyrim kills it when i use the top config for ENBs... is there any need to two more mons?


I don't think it would be too much for an IPS 1440 or 1600p. I think it would be about right if you wanted to run those games at max settings. I ran Crysis 3 on my 1440p at max settings and got playable FPS but could have used more. In 1080p it is more than enough FPS at max settings. I am not so sure you would want to live in Cali with how bad our state is run. It is really expensive and too crowded with a lot of bad people. I hope to move to Colorado in the next few years. Much nicer state and for the type of photography I like to do it is great place.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Dang I can get almost 140 fps in valley till the rain suck the 15 fps. I'm on mobile now bench it.


So 320.49 worked pretty well for ya. Also since I am getting another card by Friday it looks like is there any benefit with the newest drivers for sli?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Dang I can get almost 140 fps in valley till the rain suck the 15 fps. I'm on mobile now bench it.


Stock bios or the custom one? I will try on later tonight, figuring out the rest of this loop, want to leave it pretty clean this time.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Dang I can get almost 140 fps in valley till the rain suck the 15 fps. I'm on mobile now bench it.


God damn... weren't you getting like 120 ish fps in the last bench with the 320.49 drivers... the new one just boosted it by another 5 fps (assuming the end fps for the new driver was 125)

@Topgearfan

lol, i just noticed your camera gear in your sig... nifty fifty is the 1.4 one right?


----------



## skyn3t

stock bios, i see no gain with vBios anymore. only high numbers to make you believe..


----------



## skyn3t

can't finish the rounds of benchs my eyes are closing here LOL i will get it done tomorrow. night night.


----------



## Brianmz

Benched on 320.49, 121 fps at 1228mhz core and +250 mem, lol dropped me 7fps from 320.18 lol.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> God damn... weren't you getting like 120 ish fps in the last bench with the 320.49 drivers... the new one just boosted it by another 5 fps (assuming the end fps for the new driver was 125)
> 
> @Topgearfan
> 
> lol, i just noticed your camera gear in your sig... nifty fifty is the 1.4 one right?


Ya but I forgot that I do not have that lens anymore. Never needed it since I only shoot with my 400mm.


----------



## ProjectZero

I'd laugh if he came back after the 31st of July after finding out that AMD didn't fix much during their 1 year period...

*EDIT* Just checked my second card... its on its way and should be here tomorrow!!!! Can't wait~


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I'm out .... going AMD now. NV 780 can go jump..


Good luck with the drivers and that "fix" on 7/31!


----------



## i7monkey

Is a 1124 core clock any good on a stock bios and stock volts?

I feel like my card's an underachiever


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Is a 1124 core clock any good on a stock bios and stock volts?
> 
> I feel like my card's an underachiever


It's good if it boosts like that right out of the box without any overclocking.


----------



## ProjectZero

Ya mate, mines only doing 1097Mhz out of the box without any overclock... so yours is fine... infact its more then fine.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Good luck with the drivers and that "fix" on 7/31!


No kidding. that is why I left AMD because they never bothered to fix the xfire issues and they most likely will not get it fixed now. If they do then great, I will build my new rig with NVidia and keep my old one AMD. I will have the best of both worlds since I am lucky I can afford it.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Ya mate, mines only doing 1097Mhz out of the box without any overclock... so yours is fine... infact its more then fine.


It's overclocked to 1124 (+57 on the core).

Out of the box it does 1071.

Would I benefit much from over volting? Is it safe?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Ya mate, mines only doing 1097Mhz out of the box without any overclock... so yours is fine... infact its more then fine.


shoot mine is limited to 1071 stock with no volt or offset increase. I guess that is about what it should do on average. It will be interesting to see what the new card does.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> It's overclocked (+57 on the core).
> 
> Out of the box I think it does 1071 or 1097 or something.


IF yours is the ref cooler SC card then that is good since you are starting about 26mhz lower than my ACX SC. With +52 offset mine gets to 1150 so you are right on the money.


----------



## Brianmz

I haven't tried single runs, but in sli they both shoot 1110mhz on stock, with +102 they go to 1228mhz.


----------



## ProjectZero

Yeah but my card cant stablise anywhere near 1160Mhz (could be a driver issue... will test new drivers tomorrow when new card comes)

@i7monkey

Overvolting should be fine... it will degrade your chip but if you keep it within the scope PrecisionX, Afterburner etc. lets you then it shouldn't do too much damage... don't quote me on that though...


----------



## Renairy

*1241* Mhz / *1.187v* - Stock BIOS -







- 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks


----------



## Brianmz

^ nice, I can do that core stable on both, but anything over 250mhz mem crashes me =/.


----------



## mosi

What's a good way to stability test? Furmark seems to hit the power target and not the maximum clocks. I've seen some people use Unigine Valley so is that the preferred way to verify an OC is stable? It doesn't hit the power target but goes for the highest boost seemingly.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> ^ nice, I can do that core stable on both, but anything over 250mhz mem crashes me =/.


Nice, show us pics







At what voltage?

*1241* Mhz / 1.187v - Stock BIOS - applaud.gif - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
Though +0 mem this run. Going to try for +200


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> What's a good way to stability test? Furmark seems to hit the power target and not the maximum clocks. I've seen some people use Unigine Valley so is that the preferred way to verify an OC is stable? It doesn't hit the power target but goes for the highest boost seemingly.


3Dmark firestrike is more punishing, crysis 3, far cry 3.


----------



## ProjectZero

Anyone try the FFXIV bench? I d/led it but never got around to trying it...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Anyone try the FFXIV bench? I d/led it but never got around to trying it...


I have, but it's already outdated, phase 3 engine is much more optimized than the benchmark now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nice, show us pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what voltage?


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/577084

1.18v7 on bot card 1.2v on top. No pics atm, will rerun later with latest drivers.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> 3Dmark firestrike is more punishing, crysis 3, far cry 3.


Metro LL since it does have the PhysX feature I feel as tho its one of the harder games on GPUs.

I can pass benchmarks at pretty high of a clock but once I start up MLL it pretty much crashes out and I have back it down a bit.

Found BF3 doesn't play nice with highest bench stable clocks also.


----------



## ProjectZero

@Brianmz

Didn't they release a newer version of the bench recently? Either way, guess i'll leave that bench alone seeing as its outdated


----------



## mosi

Hmm, I wanted to wait for some sale of Metro LL since I haven't even played the first one. If Physx is demanding, how about Borderlands2?
Otherwise I could wander off and get the new 3DMark. I do have 3DMark 11 however.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/577084
> 
> 1.18v7 on bot card 1.2v on top. No pics atm, will rerun later with latest drivers.


Thats a really low score man.. Something is up with your results if i am not mistaken :/


----------



## Renairy

Lol never mind ... Thats firestrike


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Thats a really low score man.. Something is up with your results if i am not mistaken :/


I got ~17.1k w/ stock clocks and a 5.0 2700k. Btw, what are you using to reference/gauge these as "low scores"? I recalled you pointed the same thing about my score, ?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I got ~17.1k w/ stock clocks and a 5.0 2700k. Btw, what are you using to reference/gauge these as "low scores"? I recalled you pointed the same thing about my score, ?


Got mixed up with the actual benchmarks bud.

___________________________________________________________________________________________
*1241* Mhz / 1.187v - Stock BIOS - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
Managed +100 on the mem with that much core. the lower i go on the core the higher i can achieve on the mem, See-Saw


----------



## Brianmz

Just reran the test, I'm right under the 3 way sli guys now:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/587098

Thats with the cpu ar 4.8ghz and 1.4v core, don't want to push it further =/ I can hit 5ghz, but i don't think the added power consumption is worth it for gaming.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Just reran the test, I'm right under the 3 way sli guys now:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/587098
> 
> Thats with the cpu ar 4.8ghz and 1.4v core, don't want to push it further =/ I can hit 5ghz, but i don't think the added power consumption is worth it for gaming.


Yeah unless your on like 3way or 4way.
U have two champions man. well done !
Ihope my next 780 is as good or the champion will be wasted.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Got mixed up with the actual benchmarks bud.


Ah ok, I'll have to run Firestrike to get some #s for my setup. I'm radless right now so there's nothing i can do but wait


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Yeah unless your on like 3way or 4way.
> U have two champions man. well done !
> Ihope my next 780 is as good or the champion will be wasted.


Yep, I'll see how much I can push them later. Wonder if the custom bios would let me up from 250mhz to 500mhz on the mem, that's my only issue so far with these cards. Might try it when I have everything under water in a month or so.

Kind of sad that 320.49 aren't FM approved yet, would be #12 global in 3dmark 2 way gpu if it were, right up there with the titan guys.

Wonder how much the score would improve if i bump it up to 5ghz from 4.8ghz on the CPU as well.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Got mixed up with the actual benchmarks bud.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> *1241* Mhz / 1.187v - Stock BIOS - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
> Managed +100 on the mem with that much core. the lower i go on the core the higher i can achieve on the mem, See-Saw


Edit, I'm blind thought that was Valley not Heaven.


----------



## Makro16

Hey guys, Id like to entrance here with my 2 Evga GTX 780 SC ACX







I have just little try to OC with those and not so happy I think








I got only 15 655 points on 3dmark13 Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/588254

Evga Precision X vers. 4.0.0.
Driver: 320.39
Sync: On
Power target: 106%
Temp target: 94c
Core: +90
Mem: +0
Fan Speed: 80%
Voltage: 1.187v
Temps are both between 72c-85c. Room temp is so high also, 29c








ASIC: 71.8% and 68.1%

If I try put core to +100---> my computer crash and reset itself. This +90 is yet fine and stable...

You guys think that I should try other drivers or what?







But otherwise those cards in SLI are very fast and nice combination to run 3x FHD monitors at the same time with all maxed out


----------



## xrrider

Have any of you guys had trouble getting the free 3DMark Advance code from EVGA? I've registered the card uploaded the invoice and received the confirmation email, But no code\Key? I did all this on wed 19th June a week ago now. I sigh into my evga account and get directed to this page where i can't seem to Collect My Code???

Am i being ******ed and missing something completely obvious here?


----------



## VettePilot

Just in case people wanted to use *nowinstock.com* to find the EVGA SC ACX from tiger direct they are now tracking their stock of those after I emailed them about it. I know TD still shows they have some but that could change any minute. My 2nd card ships today!


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Just reran the test, I'm right under the 3 way sli guys now:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/587098
> 
> Thats with the cpu ar 4.8ghz and 1.4v core, don't want to push it further =/ I can hit 5ghz, but i don't think the added power consumption is worth it for gaming.


Damn. What clocks are you at on the 780s? I just ran firestrike and got 16500.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Damn. What clocks are you at on the 780s? I just ran firestrike and got 16500.


1248mhz and 300+ mem. I will try to push harder when I have the gpus underwater.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> 1248mhz and 300+ mem. I will try to push harder when I have the gpus underwater.


Great cards... are you stable in games or is this just for benching purposes? I'm able to clock way higher for valley, ect., but I'll crash after 15-30 minutes of BF3.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Great cards... are you stable in games or is this just for benching purposes? I'm able to clock way higher for valley, ect., but I'll crash after 15-30 minutes of BF3.


Gaming Stable, only have to dial the mem down to 200mhz+. I have flaky memory in my cards, one of them boosts to 1288mhz core on valley, but the other one holds it back down to 1248mhz in sli, i will try the custom bios and see what the added voltage can do, since i get 1.2v in one card and 1.87v on the other one.

Edit: Btw which thermal paste should I use to put on the waterblocks on the cards?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Have any of you guys had trouble getting the free 3DMark Advance code from EVGA? I've registered the card uploaded the invoice and received the confirmation email, But no code\Key? I did all this on wed 19th June a week ago now. I sigh into my evga account and get directed to this page where i can't seem to Collect My Code???
> 
> Am i being ******ed and missing something completely obvious here?


It says "no shipping record found" for the invoice. Might want to hit their support up via email. I did get my code in a couple of days. I have two more cards I can register for more free goodies (if applicable)







.


----------



## UNOE

I'm not sure if this has been talked about yet but with the modded OC bios I seem to be getting better core clock with 106% than 115%. Not really sure why.
The added voltage is helping though.

Waterblocks seems to work well not getting over 35c with voltage and core maxed out.


----------



## Brianmz

Also which sli connector should I use for the card, currently in pcie slot 1 and 4 of the rive.

Thanks


----------



## brdnhigh

yes!! got my gtx 780 acx today!! super excited


----------



## sniperpowa

Im waiting for the fedex truck to drop off my second 780... They always come early when im at work, now im on time off they come late go figure...


----------



## VettePilot

Anyone know a good place to get sleeved modular cables from? I found this place ModDIY and they have a kit for the AX850 but not sure if they are a good place to buy from. I hate the stock single bundled cables they are a pain to route being so thick and stiff...Feel free to insert the joke there


----------



## jameschisholm

Is SLi always smooth in every game?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is SLi always smooth in every game?


depends on your definition of smooth and what your comparing it too...
what resolution.?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is SLi always smooth in every game?


I use GTX 680 cards and yes i know they are not GTX 780 cards

But I have not have any problems with SLI and i have tried lots of games

Hey is that a CoolerMaster Real Power you have in there?


----------



## tinuz97

Count me in: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z9n9p/

inno3d ichill geforce gtx 780 3gb

Gpu boost 1202mhz at the moment, 6804mhz ddr









Heaven 4.0: http://www.weerstationberghem.nl/gtx780/Unigine.html


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Gaming Stable, only have to dial the mem down to 200mhz+. I have flaky memory in my cards, one of them boosts to 1288mhz core on valley, but the other one holds it back down to 1248mhz in sli, i will try the custom bios and see what the added voltage can do, since i get 1.2v in one card and 1.87v on the other one.
> 
> Edit: Btw which thermal paste should I use to put on the waterblocks on the cards?


Hey how much power are you pulling from the wall? I am getting my second card then will start to put together a loop with a new case but I am thinking my AX850 wont cut it with the pumps and a bunch of fans.


----------



## tin0

Anyone know where I can find the xspc razor GTX780 waterblock in stock in the eu? Not looking for the Titan version.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Hey how much power are you pulling from the wall? I am getting my second card then will start to put together a loop with a new case but I am thinking my AX850 wont cut it with the pumps and a bunch of fans.


If you can get a couple of GTX 780s up to 1250Mhz, your AX850 will be more than enough juice to power them with a 2600k.

A GTX 780 will use 300w or so with that high of an OC. A 2600k with a 4.4GHz OC will use around 150w.

Pumps, fans, motherboard, ram ect. will use around 50w, so you'll be ok with an AX850.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Gaming Stable, only have to dial the mem down to 200mhz+. I have flaky memory in my cards, one of them boosts to 1288mhz core on valley, but the other one holds it back down to 1248mhz in sli, i will try the custom bios and see what the added voltage can do, since i get 1.2v in one card and 1.87v on the other one.
> 
> Edit: Btw which thermal paste should I use to put on the waterblocks on the cards?


since you asked it, I always used IC Diamond carat 7 no cure time you get the best performance right after application "of course you need to put the cooler back on the GPU and fire it up LOL" J/K bro. so i have been using this thermal for years and YES this is the best thermal paste I have been using. but a lot people claim the Gelid eXtreme is a very solid thermal paste too. I never used it before but i want to give it a go to see how it handle the temp's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brdnhigh*
> 
> yes!! got my gtx 780 acx today!! super excited


Don't forget to fill the form in the front page and welcome home bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Im waiting for the fedex truck to drop off my second 780... They always come early when im at work, now im on time off they come late go figure...


Hey







sorry i had to lol a bit as i can see you are







about the later shipment. but this is how it is every time you prepare for something it happen in the opposite way specialty when you are waiting for new hardware LOL.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get sleeved modular cables from? I found this place ModDIY and they have a kit for the AX850 but not sure if they are a good place to buy from. I hate the stock single bundled cables they are a pain to route being so thick and stiff...Feel free to insert the joke there


You can search for Lutro0 custom here at OCN. but you going to need som $$ to get they fine sleeve work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Count me in: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z9n9p/
> 
> inno3d ichill geforce gtx 780 3gb
> 
> Gpu boost 1202mhz at the moment, 6804mhz ddr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0: http://www.weerstationberghem.nl/gtx780/Unigine.html


fill the form homies







I think we already past 115 owner's and we keep coming.....

hey just look what I got today going to start work hard on my RiG now







I think I have all I need now.


----------



## tinuz97

Woops, had no idea that i must click on the form and fill it in lol








Done and sended now


----------



## Brianmz

Alright I will order some of that Diamond paste and give it a go, since it's in stock in frozen cpu:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17315/fan-1121/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_120mm_PWM_Fan_-_Red_BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP.html?tl=g36c331s518&id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=9086

This fans are good for rads, right?

also Fan controller:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14172/bus-284/Lamptron_50W_-_4_Channel_Aluminum_Throttle_Style_Fan_Controller_w_Multi_Color_Backlit_LEDs_-_Black_FC-9.html?tl=g47c17s286&id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=10992#blank

Or is there any better, will be running 12-15 fans off it.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> since you asked it, I always used IC Diamond carat 7 no cure time you get the best performance right after application "of course you need to put the cooler back on the GPU and fire it up LOL" J/K bro. so i have been using this thermal for years and YES this is the best thermal paste I have been using. but a lot people claim the Gelid eXtreme is a very solid thermal paste too. I never used it before but i want to give it a go to see how it handle the temp's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to fill the form in the front page and welcome home bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i had to lol a bit as i can see you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the later shipment. but this is how it is every time you prepare for something it happen in the opposite way specialty when you are waiting for new hardware LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can search for Lutro0 custom here at OCN. but you going to need som $$ to get they fine sleeve work.
> fill the form homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we already past 115 owner's and we keep coming.....
> 
> hey just look what I got today going to start work hard on my RiG now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have all I need now.


Ya corsiar actually does sell the calbles so I guess I will get it from them. I did not know they sold them like that until today.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you can get a couple of GTX 780s up to 1250Mhz, your AX850 will be more than enough juice to power them with a 2600k.
> 
> A GTX 780 will use 300w or so with that high of an OC. A 2600k with a 4.4GHz OC will use around 150w.
> 
> Pumps, fans, motherboard, ram ect. will use around 50w, so you'll be ok with an AX850.


no mine current card wont go above 1189 and even then it is not 100% stable in some benches so the 2nd card is going to be limited anyway. Right now my rig is pulling about 285w or so with the OC, and I Figured the 2nd card OC's would push it over 500w. Then with alteast 2 pumps and most likely about 15 fans that will go in my new STH10 case it would push it pretty high but I guess there will still be enough headroom.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Hey how much power are you pulling from the wall? I am getting my second card then will start to put together a loop with a new case but I am thinking my AX850 wont cut it with the pumps and a bunch of fans.


I pull about 950w~ off the wall, but that's with the 3930k at 4.8ghz 1.4v core, you can prob substract about 200W from it for the 2700k


----------



## ProjectZero

WOOT~ I received my second card... gonna plug it in tonight... now to get through the work day without drooling too much.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I pull about 950w~ off the wall, but that's with the 3930k at 4.8ghz 1.4v core, you can prob substract about 200W from it for the 2700k


Maybe it will be ok since I am going with a 4770k which uses less power unless the OC throws the power saving of it out the window totally.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Alright I will order some of that Diamond paste and give it a go, since it's in stock in frozen cpu:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17315/fan-1121/BitFenix_Spectre_LED_120mm_PWM_Fan_-_Red_BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP.html?tl=g36c331s518&id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=9086
> 
> This fans are good for rads, right?
> 
> also Fan controller:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14172/bus-284/Lamptron_50W_-_4_Channel_Aluminum_Throttle_Style_Fan_Controller_w_Multi_Color_Backlit_LEDs_-_Black_FC-9.html?tl=g47c17s286&id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=10992#blank
> 
> Or is there any better, will be running 12-15 fans off it.


If you want a nice looking fan that work well get a
Cougar 120mm x 25mm Vortex Hydro Dynamic Bearing PWM Fan - Black (CFV12HPB) It does works very well for my 360 and 240 in push pull and I also just gopt two more for my extra 240 that i will add to my loop.

and yes that fan controller you can install your ceiling fan on it LOL J/K don't do it. I have one in my RiG and it does the job. you can close your eyes and get it no regret.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya corsiar actually does sell the calbles so I guess I will get it from them. I did not know they sold them like that until today.


yeah they do







its good because you can have the same brand cables for your PSU so no worries in cheap parts and wires that don't deliver the right power to your components


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you want a nice looking fan that work well get a
> Cougar 120mm x 25mm Vortex Hydro Dynamic Bearing PWM Fan - Black (CFV12HPB) It does works very well for my 360 and 240 in push pull and I also just gopt two more for my extra 240 that i will add to my loop.
> 
> and yes that fan controller you can install your ceiling fan on it LOL J/K don't do it. I have one in my RiG and it does the job. you can close your eyes and get it no regret.


Thanks, I'll go with the red theme with some spectre pros afterall..just saw this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19760/bus-348/Lamptron_CW611_36W_-_6_Channel_Aluminum_Liquid_Cooling_Controller_-_Black_CW611.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=13957

While i want it, would it be useful?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Thanks, I'll go with the red theme with some spectre pros afterall..just saw this:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19760/bus-348/Lamptron_CW611_36W_-_6_Channel_Aluminum_Liquid_Cooling_Controller_-_Black_CW611.html?id=r4oWHLNn&mv_pc=13957
> 
> While i want it, would it be useful?


yeah the CW611 is good too. all the new lamptron batch are good. the only reason i didn't not get that one is because i hate touch screen to operate my hardware.


----------



## sniperpowa

Finally got my second card!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Finally got my second card!


sweet, I get my 2nd on Friday if all goes well with the shipping gods.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Anyone know a good place to get sleeved modular cables from? I found this place ModDIY and they have a kit for the AX850 but not sure if they are a good place to buy from. I hate the stock single bundled cables they are a pain to route being so thick and stiff...Feel free to insert the joke there


I bought from moddiy, they are based in Hong Kong.
They were not cheap by any means, a full set cost me around 200 dollars.

But... this is what happened.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I still don't know what caused this, could have been the cables, could have been a bad psu.

But I went out and bought a Corsair x860i, and got the sleeved Corsair cables for that instead.

You are making a good choice going that route too


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I bought from moddiy, they are based in Hong Kong.
> They were not cheap by any means, a full set cost me around 200 dollars.
> 
> But... this is what happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what caused this, could have been the cables, could have been a bad psu.
> 
> But I went out and bought a Corsair x860i, and got the sleeved Corsair cables for that instead.
> 
> You are making a good choice going that route too


Ya that is what I am going to do is get them from corsair or performance pc since they carry them as well. I wish I had the time to sleeve them myself. That would be a big pain though. I may just get a 1200i since I am pretty sure I will end up with a 3rd card.lol


----------



## MerkageTurk

+ for sleeved cables from corsair


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Just in case people wanted to use *nowinstock.com* to find the EVGA SC ACX from tiger direct they are now tracking their stock of those after I emailed them about it. I know TD still shows they have some but that could change any minute. My 2nd card ships today!


think you mean nowinstock*.net*?


----------



## Leader

How much do your GTX 780 overclocks without overvolting. Mine does 1150MHz core & 1752(7008)MHz memory with default 1.150 volts.


----------



## skyn3t

@Bigbeaver , please can you provide the GPU-Z link for the Owners Form because you used the CPU-Z







instead.just pm with info I will update it


----------



## UNOE

Core clock 1228Mhz, Memory 1656Mhz, Voltage 1.212v, Power 106%

3Dmark11 :
Extreme - X5512 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6782416
Performance - P14821 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6782529

Valley = FPS 73.2 - Score 3064


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I bought from moddiy, they are based in Hong Kong.
> They were not cheap by any means, a full set cost me around 200 dollars.
> 
> But... this is what happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what caused this, could have been the cables, could have been a bad psu.
> 
> But I went out and bought a Corsair x860i, and got the sleeved Corsair cables for that instead.
> 
> You are making a good choice going that route too


Do you know why this happen? This is a tiny wire small gauge cheap recycled copper it will happen by any means if the copper is not treated. I used to build arcade games back in days and I do remember my brother smiles coming back from china with a lot copper wires for so cheap. let's make it short. 40 brand new machines that i build myself started to catch fire. all because of the cheap copper from china. GPU sucks a lot juice from PSU and the demand point is the good wires to carry all those juices to the GPU.


----------



## purekhaos

Just got mine today, and got a pretty good OC on it. Awaiting approval!


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Do you know why this happen? This is a tiny wire small gauge cheap recycled copper it will happen by any means if the copper is not treated. I used to build arcade games back in days and I do remember my brother smiles coming back from china with a lot copper wires for so cheap. let's make it short. 40 brand new machines that i build myself started to catch fire. all because of the cheap copper from china. GPU sucks a lot juice from PSU and the demand point is the good wires to carry all those juices to the GPU.


That could easily explain what happened. It totally fried my 680, it actually caught on fire.

I contacted ModDIY, explaining what had happened and they blamed my PSU (Seasonic x850).

I was lucky enough that Asus gave me a 1 to 1 exchange on the card, and also a 1 to 1 exchange on the seasonic psu, just to be safe.

ModDIY did however offer me a 'good' deal on a new set of cables.

Any takers?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> That could easily explain what happened. It totally fried my 680, it actually caught on fire.
> 
> I contacted ModDIY, explaining what had happened and they blamed my PSU (Seasonic x850).
> 
> I was lucky enough that Asus gave me a 1 to 1 exchange on the card, and also a 1 to 1 exchange on the seasonic psu, just to be safe.
> 
> ModDIY did however offer me a 'good' deal on a new set of cables.
> 
> Any takers?


Nop better not. Better be safe than lucky


----------



## ProjectZero

Woo! Just got my second GTX 780 to work, 83.1% ASIC score... my first one (probably coz i've OC'd it already) is only 68.6%... LOL?


----------



## sniperpowa

My first card was 67.7% My new one is 75.6% lol.


----------



## ProjectZero

man i love my second card... at stock (out of the box) 1136Mhz lol... now i just gotta figure out how to test for stability with the individual cards


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Does anyone play COD5? I'm seeing this:


I used to get the same issue, i believe i had to revert drivers for a fix


----------



## MerkageTurk

My gtx 780 has a new house


----------



## tinuz97

Any idea how i can put the sig in my profile?
I cannot find the option








Funny that i am the only one with a inno3d ichill for now


----------



## MerkageTurk

Go to my profile right down the bottom add/ edit SIG or rig Lil can't remember I'm on my mobile


----------



## Brianmz

Yes, just go to your profile and scroll down and copy paste the sig code in your "edit signature" area.


----------



## revro

i pulled trigger on single gigabyte 780 oc for 600eur ... was 582eur a week ago ..., could not get it lower, other shops around had much higher price







ou well whatever
i guess with gold going down - dollar going up or something like that ... and the trend would be for a month or so, so i ordered it now







at least we have the 320.49 driver now

best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i pulled trigger on single gigabyte 780 oc for 600eur ... was 582eur a week ago ..., could not get it lower, other shops around had much higher price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ou well whatever
> i guess with gold going down - dollar going up or something like that ... and the trend would be for a month or so, so i ordered it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least we have the 320.49 driver now
> 
> best
> revro


about time for a platform upgrade, your gonna be in bottleneck territory soon.
your gonna need to at least crank up the overclock.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> about time for a platform upgrade, your gonna be in bottleneck territory soon.
> your gonna need to at least crank up the overclock.


^^^^ This,couldnt have said it better myself....


----------



## revro

i spoke once with a titan owner who said that he didnot tested for bottleneck but that titan was buttersmooth with his [email protected], so i guess i will test out and see if i am getting 90+% gpu utilization.
you have a cpu bottleneck? buy yourself a bigger monitor







i post then the results here.

PS: guy from the shop called me and interviewed me about my system psu motherboard just to check, but he was also concerned about being limited by pcie2 16x, but i believe thats not problem at all
anyway i was getting in bf3 75-90% cpu utilization with my 660ftw. actually crysis 3 was really hard on cpu but again 85+ cpu utilization. anyway as i gathered from several articles, you get heavy cpu bottleneck if you sli/cf your cards. thats when you really start suffering. so we will see

best
revro


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Any idea how i can put the sig in my profile?
> I cannot find the option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that i am the only one with a inno3d ichill for now


Its a bit tricky without this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20

Lol it took me a couple of months trying to figure it out (yes I know, I'm a bit slow)


----------



## Akadaka

320.49 drivers suck they're even worse than the 320.18 drivers crashing everyday on BF3 for Dx11errors hung due to badly formed commands..


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> 320.49 drivers suck they're even worse than the 320.18 drivers crashing everyday on BF3 for Dx11errors hung due to badly formed commands..


I'd take a gander that is more because of your BF3 install, or that you have lingering files from past drivers corrupting the current ones. If you do a flat out clean install, you shouldn't be having any problems at all. I'd say its more PEBKAC in this case. I've personally had absolutely 100% no problems with BF3. At all. And neither have the people that I know have a 780.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> 320.49 drivers suck they're even worse than the 320.18 drivers crashing everyday on BF3 for Dx11errors hung due to badly formed commands..


with your GTX 780 320.08 or 320.11 came with the retail package, I'd just use those for now.


----------



## Akadaka

Nope I never had any of these problems when I was running my 670's, its has to be the driver!


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> with your GTX 780 320.08 or 320.11 came with the retail package, I'd just use those for now.


Didn't know that about 320.08. Think I'll give those a go as well. 320.11 came with mine and they worked for a two days before the meltdown. Thanks for the notice!

Edit: seems those drivers were just as much trouble as the ones after it. Gonna pass on it. Tired of changing out video cards, done it 10 times already. I'm a sit and wait for decent drivers that don't break stuff.


----------



## Jayek

Anyone have great temps when they first got the card but now theyre crappy?

My house is freezing with ambient temps of like 22c and yet my card gets hella hot now.

I think it was the 320.18 driver that messed it up

Same thing happened with my 770 before I returned it. Temps were great when I first got it but then a week later they were awful.

The Asus 790 I have now used to load at like 75c everything stock and boost up to 1019.

Now it goes up to 80c, fan speed rises, core speed drops.

I used to be able to put the fan on 70% and temps would stay under 70c now they're still approaching 80c even with fan at 70% .... really pissing me off as I'm really anal about high temps.


----------



## revro

you sure its not that you dont have activated fan control to turn on fans in msi ab? i turned off msi ab on my 660ftw and my temps under full load went from 65/66 to 72Celsius
generally should the fan control curve not be set up by nvidia automatically? i had high temps but then i found out that in msi ab i had just normal line for fan control set for 40% ...

anyway i just found in hwinfo32 sensors i use for riva in msi ab to display cpu/gpu/system info on screen display, the actuall used vram
 
this one displays i believe used vram. i havent played with it that much but will try some intensive games what they show. at first glance i see about 50-60mb less vram used as in the general vram usage info.

edit: so i run now 3d mark, 3d mark 11, unigine heaven 3, 4 and valley and somehow the log shows i had used vram 2955mb while allocated was 3011mb

best
revro


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> Anyone have great temps when they first got the card but now theyre crappy?
> 
> My house is freezing with ambient temps of like 22c and yet my card gets hella hot now.
> 
> I think it was the 320.18 driver that messed it up
> 
> Same thing happened with my 770 before I returned it. Temps were great when I first got it but then a week later they were awful.
> 
> The Asus 790 I have now used to load at like 75c everything stock and boost up to 1019.
> 
> Now it goes up to 80c, fan speed rises, core speed drops.
> 
> I used to be able to put the fan on 70% and temps would stay under 70c now they're still approaching 80c even with fan at 70% .... really pissing me off as I'm really anal about high temps.


Out of the gate with 320.11 my GTX 780 was pushing upwards to 84C at full throttle.


----------



## VettePilot

The waiting is killing me, I need my 2nd card. It wiil be interesting to see what the ASIC is on this one. my current one is only 65% and it does not OC very well. 1150 is pretty much the max for games and 1175 for valley. Never tried Firestrike yet or 3dmark11. SO even if this one is way better at OC'ing it will not matter.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I use GTX 680 cards and yes i know they are not GTX 780 cards
> 
> But I have not have any problems with SLI and i have tried lots of games
> 
> Hey is that a CoolerMaster Real Power you have in there?


It is indeed a CM Real Power, yes?

Well I was wondering about SLi and it's smoothness to see if buying 1 GTX GPU then another for SLi would be worth it at 1080p. I mean I'm coping fine on what I have right now but I can see tonnes of games coming where I will need more power


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> 320.49 drivers suck they're even worse than the 320.18 drivers crashing everyday on BF3 for Dx11errors hung due to badly formed commands..


The only time I get dx errors in bf3 is when I'm overclocked too high


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> It is indeed a CM Real Power, yes?
> 
> Well I was wondering about SLi and it's smoothness to see if buying 1 GTX GPU then another for SLi would be worth it at 1080p. I mean I'm coping fine on what I have right now but I can see tonnes of games coming where I will need more power


Only if you have a 120/144hz monitor if you have a 60hz then GTX 780 SLI is a bit overkill or even wasted on 1080P

If you want GTX 780 SLI then you really sould move either to 120/144hz or 1440P if you have not done so already


----------



## jameschisholm

So the plan of action for me really as per your advice would be, to get 1 GTX 780, then save for a 120hz/144hz or 1440p Monitor, then another GTX 780 later on. Cheers.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So the plan of action for me really as per your advice would be, to get 1 GTX 780, then save for a 120hz/144hz or 1440p Monitor, then another GTX 780 later on. oki doki cheers.


Yes or get two cards and a monitor but dont stick with 1080P 60hz if you have the money for a better monitor

Am a 1440P owner myself and i will never go back to 1080P


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So the plan of action for me really as per your advice would be, to get 1 GTX 780, then save for a 120hz/144hz or 1440p Monitor, then another GTX 780 later on. oki doki cheers.


Get 120hz monitor for sure and then grab another card whern you can. I have a 120hz Samsung 750d and this one card does great in BF3 even on ultra settings with max AA but I backed off the AA and see over 110fps most of the time with jumps to 150-200 in some maps. It will drop below 100fps if there are a lot of explosions and players in the way. 120hz monitor will be the best upgrade you can make

I have a 1440P monitor as well but the input lag is too bad for FPS games. For things like Batman AC or Skyrim that is not real important and I use it for those types of games. Looks far better than 1080 and the colors are fantastic after I calibrated the monitor with a spyder 4 Pro. I also do my phot editing on that monitor.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well in my current situation I can only buy 1 thing at a time. See if I bought the 1440p Monitor first, it would cripple my current AMD HD 5850 Graphics card I'd imagine. Would a 120hz Monitor do the same?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well in my current situation I could only buy 1 thing at a time. See if I bought the 1440p Monitor first, it would cripple my current AMD HD 5850 Graphics card I'd imagine. Would a 120hz Monitor do the same?


A little bit yes as you would not be able to get 120 FPS unless you turned down some settings


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well in my current situation I could only buy 1 thing at a time. See if I bought the 1440p Monitor first, it would cripple my current AMD HD 5850 Graphics card I'd imagine. Would a 120hz Monitor do the same?


no 120hz wont cripple your card. Just give you are smoother feel in games.

I should say that you will not get 120FPS but it wont cripple the card. You can still benefit from it.


----------



## revro

a single factory overclocked 780 like gigabyte windforce 3 should give you over 60fps @1440p in anything aside metro/crysis3 and even farcry 3 should be very close to 60 avg fps. if you really insist on min 60fps then maybe 770 sli (2x365eur in my country) is better tough you might consider 4gb versions as sli (2x430eur) should be able to utilize at least 3gb of it if needed

GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 10k .xls file


best
revro


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> a single factory overclocked 780 like gigabyte windforce 3 should give you over 60fps @1440p in anything aside metro/crysis3 and even farcry 3 should be very close to 60 avg fps. if you really insist on min 60fps then maybe 770 sli is better tough you might consider 4gb versions as sli should be able to utilize at least 3gb of it if needed
> 
> GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 10k .xls file
> 
> 
> best
> revro


I can 2nd that. I was seeing well over 60fps in BF3 at 1440P and even in Crysis 3 without maxed AA. The 780 is seriously powerful.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makro16*
> 
> Hey guys, Id like to entrance here with my 2 Evga GTX 780 SC ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just little try to OC with those and not so happy I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got only 15 655 points on 3dmark13 Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/588254
> 
> Evga Precision X vers. 4.0.0.
> Driver: 320.39
> Sync: On
> Power target: 106%
> Temp target: 94c
> Core: +90
> Mem: +0
> Fan Speed: 80%
> Voltage: 1.187v
> Temps are both between 72c-85c. Room temp is so high also, 29c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC: 71.8% and 68.1%
> 
> If I try put core to +100---> my computer crash and reset itself. This +90 is yet fine and stable...
> 
> You guys think that I should try other drivers or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But otherwise those cards in SLI are very fast and nice combination to run 3x FHD monitors at the same time with all maxed out


Congrats on new cards...









1) I'd get 4.2.0 XPrecision (latest version). Not sure the GTX 780 were out when 4.0.0 was the version.

2) set Sync = *OFF* for benchmarks (disable it in XPrecision and/or nVidia CP) -- this might be why you have lower than expected scores in benchmarks although your score seems pretty decent (Firestrike).

3) I have a WF3 (Gigabyte) so I can't comment on the ACX coolers, but from what I read, those temps are a bit on the warm side. I never go over 72c on benchs -- even on 30+ mins runs and my room temps vary between 27c-30c these days (very hot/humid) -- I might be wrong about the ACX temps though.

ASIC are decent (mine is 62.3%) -- but I got lucky on the memory (+650 so far, didn't try higher).

As for drivers, I noticed that I was able to OC more with 314.22 then any 320.xx. 320.49 are the worst for me.. I am able to run at 1189 stable for benchs (don't forget the 62.3% ASIC) with 314.22, but with 320.49, I crash at 1176. Not sure why but that made me realize that I'll have to recheck my benchmark OC every time I install new drivers.
If you intend to try 314.22, check the first page of this thread which explains how to install them for GTX 780s.

gluck with your new cards


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makro16*
> 
> Hey guys, Id like to entrance here with my 2 Evga GTX 780 SC ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just little try to OC with those and not so happy I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got only 15 655 points on 3dmark13 Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/588254
> 
> Evga Precision X vers. 4.0.0.
> Driver: 320.39
> Sync: On
> Power target: 106%
> Temp target: 94c
> Core: +90
> Mem: +0
> Fan Speed: 80%
> Voltage: 1.187v
> Temps are both between 72c-85c. Room temp is so high also, 29c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC: 71.8% and 68.1%
> 
> If I try put core to +100---> my computer crash and reset itself. This +90 is yet fine and stable...
> 
> You guys think that I should try other drivers or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But otherwise those cards in SLI are very fast and nice combination to run 3x FHD monitors at the same time with all maxed out


Dont be shy about increasing your fan speeds and setting them manually. For me the fans are not loud so I usually leave them at 70%+ and the temp on my single card right now is normally never above 55c with a room temp of 23-25c so the delta is 32-34c. I think your fan profile is not aggressive enough but with your room being that hot it will be hard to keep the card temps down. Try setting them to 100% and run some games and see how they do.


----------



## Leader

Do you use overvolt bios on reference 780 and do you expect to shorten its lifespan because of 1.212 volts and reference cards 6+2 vrm.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> with your GTX 780 320.08 or 320.11 came with the retail package, I'd just use those for now.


That's what I decided to do as well. 320.11 came with my WF3 and so far so good although I need to do more testing (too hot/humid/lazy to test these days)


----------



## sniperpowa

Two gtx 780's is extremely powerful lol. My 3930k is bottlenecked at 1080P In bf3. I get 200fps max 4xaa then It will drop to 90-100 min and when it does that my gpu usage runs 60% so I assume its my cpu choking I guess....


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> The waiting is killing me, I need my 2nd card. It wiil be interesting to see what the ASIC is on this one. my current one is only 65% and it does not OC very well. 1150 is pretty much the max for games and 1175 for valley. Never tried Firestrike yet or 3dmark11. SO even if this one is way better at OC'ing it will not matter.


Good luck for the next card you get. I really mean it!

I have a 62.3% ASIC card and it bugged me for 7-8 days until I realized I love my card despite the low ASIC & not being EVGA







(my last 2 were EVGA, but they've been Out of Stock since 2/3 weeks so I cracked and got the WF3).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> (snip)... it will not matter...


except for games that don't use SLI. If those still exists.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well in my current situation I can only buy 1 thing at a time. See if I bought the 1440p Monitor first, it would cripple my current AMD HD 5850 Graphics card I'd imagine. Would a 120hz Monitor do the same?


I don't own a 120hz monitor but my brother has one and he was experiencing a bug in Skyrim where every time he changed cell (entering a house say), objects would start flying around. It turns out it was the refresh rate of 120 that was the problem.

We then discovered that you can set your refresh rate lower than 120hz for desktop/games in the nVidia CP. We set the RR to 60hz & that fixed the bug in Skyrim.

So if even you get a 120hz monitor (say you see a great special), you can still lower its refresh rate to 60hz in the CP -> 'Changer resolution'->'refresh rate'. That was with nvidia though.. not sure about the Catalyst drivers.

_edit: I find myself hoping someone else can confirm this since I did this fix a long time ago & I can't confirm myself since I don't have a 120hz monitor._


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Two gtx 780's is extremely powerful lol. My 3930k is bottlenecked at 1080P In bf3. I get 200fps max 4xaa then It will drop to 90-100 min and when it does that my gpu usage runs 60% so I assume its my cpu choking I guess....


What kind of OC are you running on the 3930k? I haven't been bottlenecked at 4.8ghz so far.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> with your GTX 780 320.08 or 320.11 came with the retail package, I'd just use those for now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I decided to do as well. 320.11 came with my WF3 and so far so good although I need to do more testing *(too hot/humid/lazy to test these days)*
Click to expand...

+rep that sir..


----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> I don't own a 120hz monitor but my brother has one and he was experiencing a bug in Skyrim where every time he changed cell (entering a house say), objects would start flying around. It turns out it was the refresh rate of 120 that was the problem.
> 
> We then discovered that you can set your refresh rate lower than 120hz for desktop/games in the nVidia CP. We set the RR to 60hz & that fixed the bug in Skyrim.
> 
> So if even you get a 120hz monitor (say you see a great special), you can still lower its refresh rate to 60hz in the CP -> 'Changer resolution'->'refresh rate'. That was with nvidia though.. not sure about the Catalyst drivers.
> 
> _edit: I find myself hoping someone else can confirm this since I did this fix a long time ago & I can't confirm myself since I don't have a 120hz monitor._






Well now I'm thinking GTX 780 + Asus VG278HE Ultimate Gaming Monitor 144Hz or 24" version?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> Well now I'm thinking GTX 780 + Asus VG278HE Ultimate Gaming Monitor 144Hz


What do you want more 1440P or 144hz?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> I don't own a 120hz monitor but my brother has one and he was experiencing a bug in Skyrim where every time he changed cell (entering a house say), objects would start flying around. It turns out it was the refresh rate of 120 that was the problem.
> 
> We then discovered that you can set your refresh rate lower than 120hz for desktop/games in the nVidia CP. We set the RR to 60hz & that fixed the bug in Skyrim.
> 
> So if even you get a 120hz monitor (say you see a great special), you can still lower its refresh rate to 60hz in the CP -> 'Changer resolution'->'refresh rate'. That was with nvidia though.. not sure about the Catalyst drivers.
> 
> _edit: I find myself hoping someone else can confirm this since I did this fix a long time ago & I can't confirm myself since I don't have a 120hz monitor._


I had the same issue in skyrim, but just ignored it. I deleted the game from my SSD so I cant confirm if setting to 60hz fixes it. I thought it was a normal bug.


----------



## jameschisholm

I think speed and fluidity is probably more important for me. I do see the appeal of a 1440p Monitor because obviously at the distance I game at an increased screen size would do well to have a greater resolution than 1920x1080, but I think in game it may not be a huge issue.

I think I shall try 144hz then move onto 1440p or even 4K ? when that's more mainstream.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I think speed and fluidity is probably more important for me. I do see the appeal of a 1440p Monitor because obviously at the distance I game at an increased screen size would do well to have a greater resolution than 1920x1080, but I think in game it may not be a huge issue.
> 
> I think I shall try 144hz then move onto 1440p or even 4K ? when that's more mainstream.


1440P has 80% more pixels then 1080P or 3,6 million Vs 2 million saying games will look much better cant be quite said in words

And you dont need to use more then 2x AA in 1440P


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> I don't own a 120hz monitor but my brother has one and he was experiencing a bug in Skyrim where every time he changed cell (entering a house say), objects would start flying around. It turns out it was the refresh rate of 120 that was the problem.
> 
> We then discovered that you can set your refresh rate lower than 120hz for desktop/games in the nVidia CP. We set the RR to 60hz & that fixed the bug in Skyrim.
> 
> So if even you get a 120hz monitor (say you see a great special), you can still lower its refresh rate to 60hz in the CP -> 'Changer resolution'->'refresh rate'. That was with nvidia though.. not sure about the Catalyst drivers.
> 
> _edit: I find myself hoping someone else can confirm this since I did this fix a long time ago & I can't confirm myself since I don't have a 120hz monitor._


Your question may be better severd and answered here. More on topic and detailed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369595/120hz-1080p-vs-60hz-1440p-monitor/30#post_20155541


----------



## Sylafari

All I can say is happiness :-D


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> I don't own a 120hz monitor but my brother has one and he was experiencing a bug in Skyrim where every time he changed cell (entering a house say), objects would start flying around. It turns out it was the refresh rate of 120 that was the problem.
> 
> We then discovered that you can set your refresh rate lower than 120hz for desktop/games in the nVidia CP. We set the RR to 60hz & that fixed the bug in Skyrim.
> 
> So if even you get a 120hz monitor (say you see a great special), you can still lower its refresh rate to 60hz in the CP -> 'Changer resolution'->'refresh rate'. That was with nvidia though.. not sure about the Catalyst drivers.
> 
> _edit: I find myself hoping someone else can confirm this since I did this fix a long time ago & I can't confirm myself since I don't have a 120hz monitor._


Skyrim has 120hz bug its confirmed yes. But its pretty much the only game you will have problem with. Tell your brother to leave 120hz on for every game with the exception of skyrim use 60hz.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> What kind of OC are you running on the 3930k? I haven't been bottlenecked at 4.8ghz so far.


4.6ghz with 2133mhz ram...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Good luck for the next card you get. I really mean it!
> 
> I have a 62.3% ASIC card and it bugged me for 7-8 days until I realized I love my card despite the low ASIC & not being EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my last 2 were EVGA, but they've been Out of Stock since 2/3 weeks so I cracked and got the WF3).
> except for games that don't use SLI. If those still exists.


True I love the card regardless, and to be honest I have not noticed much of any difference with an oc over stock in games. This card is not being brought to its knees just yet with what I play.


----------



## skyn3t

Just to give you guys a heads up , I will not be able to use my Sig RiG for couple of days because I'm going to take my test bench down for some upgrade moving all my parts to my 800D moded. I will be doing sleeving and some other crazy things but i will going to try to stay tuned here for some updates in the front page and taking care of the Owner club list. I will be using my HTPC and my Lap's to read some info and pass it out. so be good kids and don't eat too much sugar.

BHD is about to get a F^&% facelift.


Spoiler: BHD Part List: Spoiler!



BHD Corsair 800D

3570k + Ninja CPU-370 Black @ 4.5 - 1.2
Z68 Professional Gen3
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX x SLI
Hydro Copper SLI x 2
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
SAMSUNG 830 128GB x 2
XSPC 360 Rev2
XSPC 240 Rev2
XSPC 240 Rev2
Ek-Res X3 250mm
Ek-Uni Holder 50/70
Bitspower Fittings ( so many to list )
Bitspower Power Station II
XSPC LCD Display Temperature Sensor - Red
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack "I may not use this"
Delrin Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switch Black - 22mm Red Ring
Swiftech MCP35X2 Housing - Black x 1
Swiftech MCP355™ 12 VDC Pump x 2
COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex x 16
COUGAR CF-V14HB Vortex 2
Slim C-Strip Fan/Window Molding/Grommet Edging - Black for side panel
Lamptron FC9
Winbdows 8
Windows 8 Pro 64
CROSSOVER 27Q LED-P 27"
CM QuickFire TK
Evo Galaxy 1250
Corsair 800D
Razer Naga Hex
CM Stom Weapon
M-Audio BX5a
Sennheiser HD 555
Creative Sound Blaster Z
MDPC sleeving heat shrink less


----------



## Macho Man

Hi guys, I installed a new gtx 780 in my workstation with driver 320.18. When ever I try to run heaven benchmark it would go into a blackscreen and hang until I ctr alt del. to get back into the desktop with driver has recovered. I haven't played with the over clocking so its stock. I try to run a stress test on evga scanner and it just freezes right in the beginning. Ive updated to the beta 320.49 driver and its worst. Could this be a hardware problem?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Hi guys, I installed a new gtx 780 in my workstation with driver 320.18. When ever I try to run heaven benchmark it would go into a blackscreen and hang until I ctr alt del. to get back into the desktop with driver has recovered. I haven't played with the over clocking so its stock. I try to run a stress test on evga scanner and it just freezes right in the beginning. Ive updated to the beta 320.49 driver and its worst. Could this be a hardware problem?


What are the rest of your components?

So we can have a better idea of what the problem is, or if it's the card itself.


----------



## Macho Man

8gb ballistic ram
Z87 gigabyte oc force
4770k

My temps on the card are fine they stay around 40-42 idle and 70-79c on full load when I saw it.
I'll launch metro last light and 15 seconds in I get a blackscreen then I would CRT alt del to get out to the desktop that works just fine


----------



## Macho Man

Ok when I play NBA 2k13 it would freeze then I'd CRT alt del and go back into the game and I would be able to play for another 3-4 mins and it would freeze again and I would repeat. Maybe it's the card I hate new eggs rma takes forever


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> 8gb ballistic ram
> Z87 gigabyte oc force
> 4770k
> 
> My temps on the card are fine they stay around 40-42 idle and 70-79c on full load when I saw it.
> I'll launch metro last light and 15 seconds in I get a blackscreen then I would CRT alt del to get out to the desktop that works just fine


Power supply?


----------



## Macho Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Power supply?


evga 1300 G2 everything is about a week old
i just tried to launch bf3 and i get DirectX funtion " GetdeviceRemovedReason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: device hung due to badly formed commands..GPU'NVIDIA Geforce gtx 780", Drivcer 32049


----------



## Brianmz

That's odd, try upping the voltage or downclocking the card. Might also just be a faulty card =/


----------



## Macho Man

thanks BRIAN. i took the card out for 20 secs and unistalled all the drivers. when i put it back in and boot it up i get the 320.39 driver which starts all of my games fine, and gets me further. but it freezes about 2-3 mins in. ill try that downclock


----------



## Brianmz

Hopefully that should help, if not RMA the card, or test in another PC.


----------



## VettePilot

Just played BF3 on my 1440p screen and cranked the settings up to the max and within 3min I got artifacting and I am still on 320.11 drivers. Have been for over a week now and it has never happened in 1080p Also I did not have and overclock on the card.


----------



## Xyrrath

@macho

Sounds like doa to me


----------



## Leader

As weird as it sounds it seems that the ultimate stability test is modded Skyrim, had to drop core clocks that were stable Heaven 4.0, Valley, Battlefield 3 because of artifacting in Skyrim, but i have lots of mods in it though.

Heaven 4.0 extreme preset with stable Skyrim clocks, core clocks that are stable in other games are about 40MHz higher.


Core clocks are 1176MHz and then drop to 1163MHz and volts are 1.2 for a moment and then drop to 1.187V because temps reach over 80 celsius with auto fan profile, may need to fix my own fan curve with precision x later


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> evga 1300 G2 everything is about a week old
> i just tried to launch bf3 and i get DirectX funtion " GetdeviceRemovedReason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: device hung due to badly formed commands..GPU'NVIDIA Geforce gtx 780", Drivcer 32049


Hey a SuperNova 1300 watts G2 thats a Super Flower Golden Green

1300 is a bit overkill but at least its a good unit you want overkill with


----------



## TapTapTempo

Sorry to jump right in guys, but I just bought an ACX 780 and I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions on which drivers to use. I've been hearing that the new ones don't work so well with the 780s.


----------



## Brianmz

Guys i know this is not the place to post, but i dont know where to, i was topping my loop of again, when i slipped and got distilled water over my psu...i heard a small short and the pc reboot i turned everythi g off and unpluged, will my other components be damage, and is the psu toast, how should i proceed? Typing this from my phone


----------



## mosi

My 3DMark key came in from EVGA this morning









Right now the card runs pretty stable at 1200/1550 @ 1161mV. It's about 12°C above ambient so it rarely reaches 40°. Are there any conclusions to safe long term voltages? Precision only allows .035V more anyway which doesn't sound all that dangerous.

That being said, this is my first water cooled GPU and damn, the temps sure are impressive









*edit*
A short in your PSU due to water? Was there a smell of burnt electronics?
Mmh, if the system wouldn't have been powered on I'd really crank up the heating in some room, move the rig in there and let it dry up for a day. Maybe point a blower at it to get some circulation.
That's what I did with my rig after I forgot to close up the rad on top before powering on the pump. Made for a nice fountain.

You could test your PSU separately with a voltmeter to see if the lines still provide the volts they're supposed to provide. Just short black&green with a paperclip and it should power on. (After throroughly drying it up of course)
That still doesn't tell you if it can do so unter load but it'd be a start.


----------



## Brianmz

Thanks for the reply jist heard a short, no smell, i will end up ordering a new one, feel like a complete idiot, im worried about my gpus/mobo and the rest.

Water mainly fell on the connectors od the ax1200


----------



## mosi

If water didn't get inside the PSU, maybe just one of the protection circuits kicked in. I mean that thing is secured against shorting, overcurrent and all the fancy stuff so maybe it is still good to go.


----------



## Brianmz

Small update, psu tuns on currently powering some fans. Thanks for the replies, should i try with my components or no go? Its dry now


----------



## trickeh2k

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkb78/

Inno3d GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ 3000.

Also, looking for a bit of advice on the oc:ing since I'm fairly new to it. OC:ed my previous card GTX 670 but this however seems a tad different.

Did a fresh install of win yesterday and quickly tried out the oc:ing. However the clock settings seems rather different than my previous card. This card comes factory oc:ed as you can see in the link in case you where'nt aware. Card is huge! 295mm long, so it was rather difficult to install. I now have 5mm between the card and my hdd bracket











Im quite impressed by the low noise it makes and with the 320.49 drivers it stays quite cool as well. Started out with Uninge Heaven and after about 1,5hr i managed to run the test on full-hd extreme x8 aa. Got an average fps of 61.8 if i remember correctly. This with +74Mhz on the core and +195Mhz on the mem. Boosted up to 1202Mhz and ~3295Mhz on the mem. Card stayed at 68 degrees with the fans on about 60% i think.

Alright, seems like i'm somewhere around what the card can do out of the box I thought. Next attempt, fire strike on extreme. Poff! Did four runs, crashed within one second but the last where i reverted it to stock. Can't remember what the last setting I used was, but no more than +35 on the core and mem at stock...

Havn't touched the volt. Also heard that in order to get the most out of the card a BIOS flash is necessary? I loved the 670 master guide to overclocking but couldnt find anything similar to the 780 so if anyone could help me out I'd be really happy!









Oh, side note. Running a 2500k @ 4,4Ghz atm with two ssd, two mechanical drives and this gpu with a Fractal Design Tesla 650W 80+ (not the r2). Is this enough power should i look into a more powerful psu? Thanks!


----------



## malmental

^
I read your post but all I have to say right now is damn, that's a sexy card..









going about a BIOS flash is basically the same principals as the GTX 6 series
overclocking the memory is a major boost but also is the most sensitive part to dial in..

your PSU is fine.


----------



## Brianmz

Thanks for all the answer so far guys, I'm typing from my pc atm, using a 9800gtx just in case for display so far, did an intel burn test on stock 30 standard passes stable, these are the voltages i got:



Should i assume my PSU is fine and carry on as normal or order another one just in case?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Thanks for all the answer so far guys, I'm typing from my pc atm, using a 9800gtx just in case for display so far, did an intel burn test on stock 30 standard passes stable, these are the voltages i got:
> 
> 
> 
> Should i assume my PSU is fine and carry on as normal or order another one just in case?


Just as a note software almost never shows you the right numbers

So i would not put too much in what the software tells me

I have seen many times where the software was wrong


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just as a note software almost never shows you the right numbers
> 
> So i would not put too much in what the software tells me
> 
> I have seen many times where the software was wrong


Ok, thanks for the input. Will order a new one.

Should I keep using this one at stock and with only one gpu, or leave it be? and wait for the new PSU to arrive?

New PSU would arrive sat on Miami overnight, then I should prob receive it Thursday of next week. Going to be torture not having my main PC.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the input. Will order a new one.
> 
> Should I keep using this one at stock and with only one gpu, or leave it be? and wait for the new PSU to arrive?
> 
> New PSU would arrive sat on Miami overnight, then I should prob receive it Thursday of next week. Going to be torture not having my main PC.


Well if you are going to order a new one why not a 750 watts or even a 850 watts you dont really need 1200 watts unless you wanted a third GTX 780 or even a fourth

Your old PSU could still be fine just wanted to let you know even with a PSU thats not broken the software is not always right


----------



## Brianmz

I'm pulling 950 watts of the wall with my Sli setup and 3930k oc'ed, with all the fans, pump and misc stuff.

Ordered a Seasonic SS-1250XM X-Series ATX PC Power Supply, I guess i like having the headroom for future upgrades.

When my ax1200 got wet, a heard a weird noise and it reboot itself, but i shut it down and dried it since it was only the connectors, and running it right now with just the loop, fans, the 3930k and a 9800gtx.
I'm a bit scared of adding the load of the 780s to it.


----------



## mosi

My hunch is your PSU is fine.
From the ATX specs, +12V, +3V and +5V seems in line. There's a bit of headroom either way so if your readings are only medium accurate its still looking good.
Also it survived under light load which is a good sign.
Do you have 12V halogen bulbs? add enough so that you load your PSU close to max and see if it keeps up. Stuff like this maybe -> http://www.osram.de/osram_de/produkte/lampen/halogenlampen/decostar/decostar-51-eco-superstar/index.jsp

Oh and don't put them on wood floor, they get awful hot after a minute


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I'm pulling 950 watts of the wall with my Sli setup and 3930k oc'ed, with all the fans, pump and misc stuff.
> 
> Ordered a Seasonic SS-1250XM X-Series ATX PC Power Supply, I guess i like having the headroom for future upgrades.
> 
> When my ax1200 got wet, a heard a weird noise and it reboot itself, but i shut it down and dried it since it was only the connectors, and running it right now with just the loop, fans, the 3930k and a 9800gtx.
> I'm a bit scared of adding the load of the 780s to it.


Well instead ordering the first thing you saw why not ask if there was anything better for the price?

I am just asking not telling you made a bad call or anyting

Just some random picks and you could have gotten say a Dark Power Pro P10 a HALE 90 V2 or SuperNova G2


----------



## Brianmz

No lamps, I'll try adding 1 780 at time and loading heaven bench.
Be back in 2 mins.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> I read your post but all I have to say right now is damn, that's a sexy card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going about a BIOS flash is basically the same principals as the GTX 6 series
> overclocking the memory is a major boost but also is the most sensitive part to dial in..
> 
> your PSU is fine.


Thanks for your reply







Yeah, sh'e really something else in terms of looks







A bit underexposed, but it doesnt look any worse with this  If you want, you can replace that logo if you had your own plexiglass with a logo.

Yeah... i was just wondering if it was safe to flash it, it's the same gpu as everyone else's but there. Can't really tell about the other 780's as the sheet refuses to display (regarding bioses) but in general, does the one oc bios on the front page apply to all 780's? Sorry if I'm being noobish here


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> I read your post but all I have to say right now is damn, that's a sexy card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going about a BIOS flash is basically the same principals as the GTX 6 series
> overclocking the memory is a major boost but also is the most sensitive part to dial in..
> 
> your PSU is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sh'e really something else in terms of looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit underexposed, but it doesnt look any worse with this  If you want, you can replace that logo if you had your own plexiglass with a logo.
> 
> Yeah... i was just wondering if it was safe to flash it, it's the same gpu as everyone else's but there. Can't really tell about the other 780's as the sheet refuses to display (regarding bioses) but in general, does the one oc bios on the front page apply to all 780's? Sorry if I'm being noobish here
Click to expand...

not sure if there is an alternate version of your BIOS because I know nothing about that card.
odds are you'll have to mod the original BIOS and then flash it back to your card.
but as I stated I'm not sure about your card.


----------



## revro

so i got mine gb 780 oc but right now its in the closet lol, as i still have to sell the old card 660ftw and dont want to play around









best
revro


----------



## Brianmz

Ok 1 gtx 780 up and running at 1110mhz stock and full usage on heaven, things are looking good so far.

Thanks for all the help so far guys, really friendly club.

I'll still order the new psu to be on the safe side(not gaming atm) only using PC to browse and watch videos, so no heavy loads. So i think this one can work like that until the new one arrives.

I feel like bad luck brian D:, even the reason it got wet is silly, but i was lucky it was only the psu in a way and not the cards.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok 1 gtx 780 up and running at 1110mhz stock and full usage on heaven, things are looking good so far.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far guys, really friendly club.
> 
> I'll still order the new psu to be on the safe side(not gaming atm) only using PC to browse and watch videos, so no heavy loads. So i think this one can work like that until the new one arrives.
> 
> I feel like bad luck brian D:, even the reason it got wet is silly, but i was lucky it was only the psu in a way and not the cards.


Have you looked at anything beyond a X1250?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure if there is an alternate version of your BIOS because I know nothing about that card.
> odds are you'll have to mod the original BIOS and then flash it back to your card.
> but as I stated I'm not sure about your card.


Alright. Hoping someone else can clear this out then


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> No lamps, I'll try adding 1 780 at time and loading heaven bench.
> Be back in 2 mins.


Just make sure the PSU is bone-dry before doing anything on it.

A friend had their basement flooded a few years back when they were on vacation and his PC was drenched in goo and brown stuff.....

He just washed it with a hose (the whole PC!) and let it dry......its still working to this day.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok 1 gtx 780 up and running at 1110mhz stock and full usage on heaven, things are looking good so far.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far guys, really friendly club.
> 
> I'll still order the new psu to be on the safe side(not gaming atm) only using PC to browse and watch videos, so no heavy loads. So i think this one can work like that until the new one arrives.
> 
> I feel like bad luck brian D:, even the reason it got wet is silly, but i was lucky it was only the psu in a way and not the cards.


Can't possibly imagine how you felt when you spilled that water and it rebooted :O Good thing it seemed to have survived though


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have you looked at anything beyond a X1250?


Nope, figured it's the OEM for corsair and should be good, but i'm open to suggestions, still have time to cancel my order on amazon.

And yeah, lol, i just heard a weird noise from the psu and saw the pc reboot...was topping off/bleeding the loop since it still had air pockets at 3am, when suddenly my brother open the door and spooked me since i was concentrated and i let the distilled water from the funnel pour out









Also have been running heaven non stop with one GPU and no problems so far.


----------



## mosi

Heh, yeah concentration is key









For SLI 780's those units are really a bit over the top so you could get by cheaper. They cards are designed for 250W TDP so maybe something from the 800W range would be enough.
That being said, the X1250's are awesome units nonetheless, just pricey. The review of the Seasonic over at jonnyguru still amazes me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Nope, figured it's the OEM for corsair and should be good, but i'm open to suggestions, still have time to cancel my order on amazon.
> 
> And yeah, lol, i just heard a weird noise from the psu and saw the pc reboot...was topping off/bleeding the loop since it still had air pockets at 3am, when suddenly my brother open the door and spooked me since i was concentrated and i let the distilled water from the funnel pour out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have been running heaven non stop with one GPU and no problems so far.


Seasonic is only 1 of the 4 OEM´s For Corsair and they dont even use Seasonic anymore

Your AX1200 was not made by Seasonic either

Other 1200 watts units worth looking at is the BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 1200W that one IS a Seasonic just a custom made Seasonic

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W
Enermax Platimax 1200W
Lepa G 1200W
NZXT Hale90 V2 1200W
OCZ ZX 1250W
Silverstone Strider Gold 1200W
SPI Magna Gold Pro 1200W
Thermaltake Toughpower XT Platinum 1275W
Super Flower Golden Green 1300 watts and its rebrands

Those are some of the other options you got


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic is only 1 of the 4 OEM´s For Corsair and they dont even use Seasonic anymore
> 
> Your AX1200 was not made by Seasonic either
> 
> Other 1200 watts units worth looking at is the BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 1200W that one IS a Seasonic just a custom made Seasonic
> 
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W
> Enermax Platimax 1200W
> Lepa G 1200W
> NZXT Hale90 V2 1200W
> OCZ ZX 1250W
> Silverstone Strider Gold 1200W
> SPI Magna Gold Pro 1200W
> Thermaltake Toughpower XT Platinum 1275W
> Super Flower Golden Green 1300 watts and its rebrands
> 
> Those are some of the other options you got


You are right, just read up it's flextronics, must have read somewhere it was seasonic even if it was wrong, thanks for letting me know xD.

I'll look into the other options, just thought i couldn't go wrong with seasonic, see a lot of members praise it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> You are right, just read up it's flextronics, must have read somewhere it was seasonic even if it was wrong, thanks for letting me know xD.
> 
> I'll look into the other options, just thought i couldn't go wrong with seasonic, see a lot of members praise it.


Well it is a good unit but sometimes you can find something just as good or better for the same money or lower if you want to look around a little bit

The Be Quiet Dark Power Pro is very very silent but it is overpriced on the other hand it is a Seasonic made unit


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> You are right, just read up it's flextronics, must have read somewhere it was seasonic even if it was wrong, thanks for letting me know xD.
> 
> I'll look into the other options, just thought i couldn't go wrong with seasonic, see a lot of members praise it.


Seasonic offer excellent units, but other MNCs have the same level of quality (the ones Shilka mentioned) that might cost significantly less.


----------



## malmental

lots of members also recommend Corsair like it's lined in gold too.
I have and like Corsair but people have to realize there are other options.

good-luck.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> lots of members also recommend Corsair like it's lined in gold too.
> I have and like Corsair but people have to realize there are other options.
> 
> good-luck.


You sould see some of the other fourms like Tweak.dk there its just hopeless if its not a Corsair then its crap

Nothing wrong with Corsair but they are not the go to option 100% of the time


----------



## Brianmz

Yep, got the Seasonic one in the end, for 254$ even cheaper than the AX1200, has a discount of 21% atm, and chose to overnight it, couldn't find some of the other options in amazon =/

Also, both gtx 780s work perfectly, it seems the AX1200 lives up to it's reputation, nothing was damaged in my build, and I think i will run the ax1200 with 1 780 for now until the new psu arrives.

Not sure what i will do with the AX1200 seems to be working normal, but don't want to risk it.


----------



## malmental

shilka
totally agree, I got mine because it was local and on sale....

like your motto: PSU brands are meaningless look up the OEM.
as well as the manufactures of the caps..


----------



## mosi

You could see if there's a review at jonnyguru, if he says the unit is fine then it most likely is. If this is the one, then it probably is from the very top of the pile.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> shilka
> totally agree, I got mine because it was local and on sale....
> 
> like your motto: PSU brands are meaningless look up the OEM.
> as well as the manufactures of the caps..


There was not enough room for that last part

I know i tried


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> lots of members als recommend Corsair like it's lined in gold too.
> I have and like Corsair but people have to realize there are other options.
> 
> good-luck.


You right. I got a Evo Galaxy 1250W from a member here. The unit is rock solid never let me down a single time.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You right. I got a Evo Galaxy 1250W from a member here. The unit is rock solid never let me down a single time.


Evo Galaxy? which brand is that sold under?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> lots of members als recommend Corsair like it's lined in gold too.
> I have and like Corsair but people have to realize there are other options.
> 
> good-luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You right. I got a Evo Galaxy 1250W from a member here. The unit is rock solid never let me down a single time.
Click to expand...

I like Enermax high end stuff from the reviews I've seen.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I like Enermax high end stuff from the reviews I've seen.


Just overpriced most of the time you can get a Lepa unit which is Enermax rebranded but Lepa is cheaper

The higher end Lepa G are Enermax Rovolution 87+

The brand new Lepa P series are Enermax Platimax

Anyway off topic


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Evo Galaxy? which brand is that sold under?


Enermax







I mean rock solid


----------



## Brianmz

Lol, you guys have me intrigued over the PSU, but amazon doesn't carry them









edit: found the enermax ones, they do look nice up to 1600w, but i imagine those are 4 way sli guys.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I like Enermax high end stuff from the reviews I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Just overpriced most of the time you can get a Lepa unit which is Enermax rebranded but Lepa is cheaper
> 
> The higher end Lepa G are Enermax Rovolution 87+
> 
> The brand new Lepa P series are Enermax Platimax
> 
> Anyway off topic
Click to expand...

PSU talk is fun....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> PSU talk is fun....


If anyone cares and almost everyone does not

Think we have less then 20 real PSU experts here on OCN out of the 326,159 users we have


----------



## Renairy

I'm about to flash my 780 fellas
This chip is already pretty decent without modding though i am about to make it stronger, better, faster.

Below are the stock BIOS settings 1241Mhz @ only 1.187v (cards max doesnt go to 1.2v)
___________________________________________________________________________________________


Spoiler: Stock BIOS Results



*1241* Mhz / 1.187v - Stock BIOS - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
Managed +100 on the mem with that much core. the lower i go on the core the higher i can achieve on the mem, See-Saw



*1241* Mhz / *1.187v* - Stock BIOS -







- 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks




____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Stay tuned for results.................*


----------



## malmental

I know were off topic but the PSU should be looked at as an investment when doing a build.
You think people would realize if the PSU blows then it can also take the rest of the rig with it, worse case scenario.
These guys buying $30 - $40 PSU's claiming to be high wattage and reliable should be banned from OCN..

On topic:
My WF3 GTX 780 runs only slightly louder than my N670 PE it replaced..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I'm about to flash my 780 fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chip is already pretty decent without modding though i am about to make it stronger, better, faster.
> 
> Below are the stock BIOS settings 1241Mhz @ only 1.187v (cards max doesnt go to 1.2v)
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock BIOS Results
> 
> 
> 
> *1241* Mhz / 1.187v - Stock BIOS - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
> Managed +100 on the mem with that much core. the lower i go on the core the higher i can achieve on the mem, See-Saw
> 
> 
> 
> *1241* Mhz / *1.187v* - Stock BIOS -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Stay tuned for results.................*


not going to get that much better but I'm curious to see the end result..


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I'm about to flash my 780 fellas
> This chip is already pretty decent without modding though i am about to make it stronger, better, faster.
> 
> Below are the stock BIOS settings 1241Mhz @ only 1.187v (cards max doesnt go to 1.2v)
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock BIOS Results
> 
> 
> 
> *1241* Mhz / 1.187v - Stock BIOS - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
> Managed +100 on the mem with that much core. the lower i go on the core the higher i can achieve on the mem, See-Saw
> 
> 
> 
> *1241* Mhz / *1.187v* - Stock BIOS -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 320.49 BETA driver - NO driver tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Stay tuned for results.................*


Nice, post some results when done!


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I know were off topic but the PSU should be looked at as an investment when doing a build.
> You think people would realize if the PSU blows then it can also take the rest of the rig with it, worse case scenario.
> These guys buying $30 - $40 PSU's claiming to be high wattage and reliable should be banned from OCN..
> 
> On topic:
> My WF3 GTX 780 runs only slightly louder than my N670 PE it replaced..


Haven't tried gigabyte yet, but these ACX are quieter than my old lightnings, but warmer even at full fan, so i'm adding them to the loop when i get the rest of the stuff, should be entertaining.(note to self, dont work on it at 3am xD)


----------



## mosi

Speaking of voltages, is 1.2V safe for regular use? My card is under water and does maybe go 20° above ambient under full load.


----------



## Renairy

Holyyyyy.... Shat.

*1280* Mhz and still climbing ! Hasn't crashed yet

Be back soon..........


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Speaking of voltages, is 1.2V safe for regular use? My card is under water and does maybe go 20° above ambient under full load.


Yep completely safe 24/7.


----------



## Renairy

Clip.. Bad pic


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*


Keep pushing her xd, also add power usage monitoring to see how much it's taking.


----------



## Zackotsu

Got a quetion regarding palit brand..i'm planning to get a GTX 780 next month but and i live on the opposite side of the world..









Is it a good brand? EVGA cost like $827 this is the SC ACX cooler and ASUS is like $862 cause of the shipping and handling. PALIT on the other hand cost like $624 which is on my sweet path..so PALIT is a good deal..but are they worth it?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> Got a quetion regarding palit brand..i'm planning to get a GTX 780 next month but and i live on the opposite side of the world..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good brand? EVGA cost like $827 this is the SC ACX cooler and ASUS is like $862 cause of the shipping and handling. PALIT on the other hand cost like $624 which is on my sweet path..so PALIT is a good deal..but are they worth it?


Mmm, where are you located, depends on the guarantee and how close you are to it, all reference models are the same.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys im seriously considering 780 sli,i currently have one 780 and im wondering if my hx 750 v2 PSU could handle 780 in sli,i will not be using them to bench and they would be running at stock clocks,or would it be better to invest in a higher watt PSU then get the other 780....


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys im seriously considering 780 sli,i currently have one 780 and im wondering if my hx 750 v2 PSU could handle 780 in sli,i will not be using them to bench and they would be running at stock clocks,or would it be better to invest in a higher watt PSU then get the other 780....


Might be a bit close, but you can prob pull it off in that PSU.


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Mmm, where are you located, depends on the guarantee and how close you are to it, all reference models are the same.


Well i live in the Philippines..guess if they're the same then i'll go with the PALIT then..with Palit brand we have like tons of stock here..EVGA, MSI and ASUS on the other hand is like order basis when it comes to GTX 780..


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> Well i live in the Philippines..guess if they're the same then i'll go with the PALIT then..with Palit brand we have like tons of stock here..EVGA, MSI and ASUS on the other hand is like order basis when it comes to GTX 780..


Yeah might as well, and since it's a local shop, you can return no problems.

Over here there is no such thing =/, high end is like a 660 and i5, So i order everything and forfeit my warranties pretty much.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Holyyyyy.... Shat.
> 
> *1280* Mhz and still climbing ! Hasn't crashed yet
> 
> Be back soon..........


What bios and what is the score scale?


----------



## Renairy

Had to drop to 1267Mhz for +700Mhz mem


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Might be a bit close, but you can prob pull it off in that PSU.


I just hope it wont be cutting it too close,really wondering if i should even chance it....


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well it is a good unit but sometimes you can find something just as good or better for the same money or lower if you want to look around a little bit
> 
> The Be Quiet Dark Power Pro is very very silent but it is overpriced on the other hand it is a Seasonic made unit


What size PSU would you guys recommend running for 2 780's? Looking at a new build in the near future and at first it would probably be one but kind of looking at adding another down the line. Would 850W be enough, depending on the OEM? If the system is watercooled as well (not over the top watercooled) but a smaller loop.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> 
> Had to drop to 1267Mhz for +700Mhz mem


Nice OC, if you can get in sli when your other card arrives you are set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I just hope it wont be cutting it too close,really wondering if i should even chance it....


Yep, you would be ok with a Quality 850 watts PSU. Or you could go higher if you want headroom for future upgrades, depends on what you want/need.

Anyways off to bed for me, couldn't sleep due to that mishap n_n.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> What size PSU would you guys recommend running for 2 780's? Looking at a new build in the near future and at first it would probably be one but kind of looking at adding another down the line. Would 850W be enough, depending on the OEM? If the system is watercooled as well (not over the top watercooled) but a smaller loop.


750 watts is more then enough for two cards for 3 you would be looking at 1000 watts


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> 
> Had to drop to 1267Mhz for +700Mhz mem


Nice! What 780 is this? Also, is there any way to figure out if I can flash my bios too seeing that my card is rather unusual...


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 watts is more then enough for two cards for 3 you would be looking at 1000 watts


+ Rep. Perfect just what I needed to hear. I figured I'd be fine but I'm far from a PSU expert haha


----------



## Renairy

Happy with 1267Mhz... 1280 Crashs









@Brian,
i wont be going SLI .. Selling this 780 actually

@trickeh2k
This is a reference model 780, to be honest... the modded BIOS i wouldnt use for 24/7.
I've reverted back to stock BIOS since i like the way Boost 2.0 works.
Though there are many links in the OP (1st post of this thread)
BTW Welcome to OCN


----------



## mosi

Great clocks! Did you test with Heaven or did you also run something like Firestrike or Metro LL as someone earlier suggested ? Heaven seems really forgiving for me and Firestrike.. well.. strikes the little 'un down pretty hard.


----------



## Urobulus

Hmmm okay maybe I missed something here regarding the power of the 780: I keep hearing people saying that just one would be enough to max everything @ 60 FPS easily but the past 2 weekends I played A Realm Reborn (MMORPG) I could hardly get over 30-40 FPS when there was a lot of action on screen or a lot of people... Are MMOs that different and eating power differently from other games or what?

Aside from that was indeed getting 55-60 most of the time if there wasn't too much going on. But seems like I will definitely need 2 to cap and lock the FPS at 60 FPS all the time.

Currently running a single monitor @ 1440p/60Hz, 3770k overclocked @ 4.5GHz, 16 gigs of ram @ 1866MHz.

So no bottleneck on that side.


----------



## scyy

Well I'm running into a bit of an odd issue that just cropped up a couple nights ago. My cards running at 1.212v and clocks that were completely stable for a good two weeks now will after playing something super stressful like crysis 3 or the firestrike demo my screen will go black, The fans will go 100% for like 10 seconds and my machine will reboot. I ran heaven all night last night at lower clocks and 1.185v and it never crashed. I'm just a little worried as this is just like what I recalled people mentioning happening on 320.18 and I've now tried everything from the latest beta to 320.11 and they all now do it at the same clocks and voltage. I have no problem running them slower for now as they still destroy any and everything I throw at them, but this is just an odd issue from all my experience with computers.

I suppose it could be my PSU but that would normally just be a complete cutoff of power rather than this odd ramping up of fan speed while the game sound is still running till the machine completely resets.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Happy with 1267Mhz... 1280 Crashs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Brian,
> i wont be going SLI .. Selling this 780 actually
> 
> @trickeh2k
> This is a reference model 780, to be honest... the modded BIOS i wouldnt use for 24/7.
> I've reverted back to stock BIOS since i like the way Boost 2.0 works.
> Though there are many links in the OP (1st post of this thread)
> BTW Welcome to OCN


Thanks









Well, then I think i'll keep my stock bios now for a while. It's nice to get good benchmarks, but im a gamer so getting an extra 1-1,5fps doesnt really matter. Oh, and I play all my games at 1920x1080 on a 60hz monitor and always with vsync so i'll do fine







Noticed I could run grid 2 at maxed out, record with fraps in full res with 60fps without a single fps dip during the entire race, so i'm quite pleased anyways









OT: 4000th post, just noticed


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm okay maybe I missed something here regarding the power of the 780: I keep hearing people saying that just one would be enough to max everything @ 60 FPS easily but the past 2 weekends I played A Realm Reborn (MMORPG) I could hardly get over 30-40 FPS when there was a lot of action on screen or a lot of people... Are MMOs that different and eating power differently from other games or what?
> 
> Aside from that was indeed getting 55-60 most of the time if there wasn't too much going on. But seems like I will definitely need 2 to cap and lock the FPS at 60 FPS all the time.
> 
> Currently running a single monitor @ 1440p/60Hz, 3770k overclocked @ 4.5GHz, 16 gigs of ram @ 1866MHz.
> 
> So no bottleneck on that side.


You could try and see how your usage in the game is. At least something should be utilized to the max, be it CPU or GPU otherwise the game is probably badly optimized. GPU-Z has a little sensor history or you could try a gadget like GPU Observer (scroll down a little to the download link) and CPU Observer (for Intel)
Those gadgets work wonders if you can set the game to windowed fullscreen or something as they can stay on top of it.


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> You could try and see how your usage in the game is. At least something should be utilized to the max, be it CPU or GPU otherwise the game is probably badly optimized. GPU-Z has a little sensor history or you could try a gadget like GPU Observer (scroll down a little to the download link) and CPU Observer (for Intel)
> Those gadgets work wonders if you can set the game to windowed fullscreen or something as they can stay on top of it.


Sorry forgot to point that out: GPU is pretty much always running in the 70-95% range and the CPU in the 30-40% range.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Direct X 11.2 ???


----------



## Urobulus

Nah I think the game is either on DX9 or 10, we don't have the 11 client yet.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Direct X 11.2 ???


DX 11.2 is Windows 8.1 only as far as I know, won't be coming to W7.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yes but would our gtx 780 support it, if not it is not worth anything


----------



## mosi

I don't think the 780 supports even DX 11.1. At least the 600 series didn't as far as I have read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Sorry forgot to point that out: GPU is pretty much always running in the 70-95% range and the CPU in the 30-40% range.


If your game occasionally maxes out the GPU things seem fine. Maybe the engine is a bit shoddy?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> I don't think the 780 supports even DX 11.1. At least the 600 series didn't as far as I have read.
> If your game occasionally maxes out the GPU things seem fine. Maybe the engine is a bit shoddy?


The 600 and 700 series all support DX11.1


----------



## MerkageTurk

The demo of Direct3D 11.2 was running on GTX 770


----------



## mosi

Hmm, I can't find that many english sources but they seem to support "most" of the DX11.1 features.
The only thing that I could dig out was a reply from Jacob over in the EVGA forums and some random guy from the net here stating a list of features that were missing.

How it all affects us? No clue


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm okay maybe I missed something here regarding the power of the 780: I keep hearing people saying that just one would be enough to max everything @ 60 FPS easily but the past 2 weekends I played A Realm Reborn (MMORPG) I could hardly get over 30-40 FPS when there was a lot of action on screen or a lot of people... Are MMOs that different and eating power differently from other games or what?
> 
> Aside from that was indeed getting 55-60 most of the time if there wasn't too much going on. But seems like I will definitely need 2 to cap and lock the FPS at 60 FPS all the time.
> 
> Currently running a single monitor @ 1440p/60Hz, 3770k overclocked @ 4.5GHz, 16 gigs of ram @ 1866MHz.
> 
> So no bottleneck on that side.


mmos are cpu intensive so if you have full screen and are running 1440p it can happen

best
revro


----------



## VettePilot

So it looks like my motherboard may be going bad. Not sure. I just started it up and I got past the splash screen then it said that no boot device detected. I reset CMOS and went into the bios and my SSD is not showing up. I restarted with my old HDD and it booted so I swapped SATA cables and then my SSD booted fine.

my 2nd 780 comes today and I hope this is not the start of more issues.


----------



## VladPayne

Hello guys! My first post here.
Flashed GTX 780 with the BIOS to remove the annoing power limit, but later found out that MSI AB doesn't change the vcore it stays fixed in 3D @ 1,162v. Any ideas where it went wrong?


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So it looks like my motherboard may be going bad. Not sure. I just started it up and I got past the splash screen then it said that no boot device detected. I reset CMOS and went into the bios and my SSD is not showing up. I restarted with my old HDD and it booted so I swapped SATA cables and then my SSD booted fine.
> 
> my 2nd 780 comes today and I hope this is not the start of more issues.


So you just switched cables and it worked? Or you mean you switched to the port that the HDD was plugged into? If it's the former it was probably just the cable, if the latter you very well could have a bad sata port on your board. That doesn't exactly mean the board is going bad entirely, just the one port.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> So you just switched cables and it worked? Or you mean you switched to the port that the HDD was plugged into? If it's the former it was probably just the cable, if the latter you very well could have a bad sata port on your board. That doesn't exactly mean the board is going bad entirely, just the one port.


ya used the same cable but witched to the other sata 3 port. I know the rest of the mobo may be ok but it is not what I want to have all the time. I want everything working. I was going to change to Haswell or wait for IVY-E and now this gives me the push to do it.


----------



## mosi

So this is what I came up with an afternoon of firestrike extreme. No clue if this is good or bad but it's at least something


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladPayne*
> 
> Hello guys! My first post here.
> Flashed GTX 780 with the BIOS to remove the annoing power limit, but later found out that MSI AB doesn't change the vcore it stays fixed in 3D @ 1,162v. Any ideas where it went wrong?


It doesn't throttle. I have the same thing happening. I have a similar question though, does anyone know if any of these Bios will throttle and also allow 1.212v. I found I don't need the power slider to 115% and I want throttling I just also want the 1.212v unlocked.

What bios is best for me ?


----------



## VladPayne

Found out that EVGA Precision X can set up voltage, looks like Unwinder got fed up with MSI and does a better job for EVGA


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well in my current situation I can only buy 1 thing at a time. See if I bought the 1440p Monitor first, it would cripple my current AMD HD 5850 Graphics card I'd imagine. Would a 120hz Monitor do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a 120hz monitor but my brother has one and he was experiencing a bug in Skyrim where every time he changed cell (entering a house say), objects would start flying around. It turns out it was the refresh rate of 120 that was the problem.
> 
> We then discovered that you can set your refresh rate lower than 120hz for desktop/games in the nVidia CP. We set the RR to 60hz & that fixed the bug in Skyrim.
> 
> So if even you get a 120hz monitor (say you see a great special), you can still lower its refresh rate to 60hz in the CP -> 'Changer resolution'->'refresh rate'. That was with nvidia though.. not sure about the Catalyst drivers.
> 
> _edit: I find myself hoping someone else can confirm this since I did this fix a long time ago & I can't confirm myself since I don't have a 120hz monitor._
Click to expand...

I should have mentioned that the answer above was to let @jameschisholm know that even buying a 120hz monitor with an AMD HD5850 would not necessarily cripple his card (until he got 1 or 2 GTX 780) since there are ways to lower the refresh rate to 60hz if 120hz is too much for the 5850.

I mentioned the fix we did for my brother as a proof of concept that it could be done (go from 120hz to 60hz). I even realized yesterday that you can do this in Windows directly (no need for nVidia CP).

Sorry fo the misunderstanding


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> True I love the card regardless, and to be honest I have not noticed much of any difference with an oc over stock in games. This card is not being brought to its knees just yet with what I play.


Same here. Regardless of the ASIC on our cards, I've seen decent results in Valley (yours & mine). I'm not sure if those are truly great, but they're plenty for me. It tells me I have a buffer if ever I need a bit of OC which I don't at all these days since I always vSync to 60fps. (Still keeping 1110/+300 24/7 to test for a few weeks, but that OC vs Stock shows no difference in smoothness/fps/temps in any games I've tried so far.)

Also, I find my card dead silent, very very cool (idles lower than my CPU (31c right now) & 55-62c in games (FC3 being the hottest) -- BL2 never passes 55c - averages in the 50c







, benches avg 69c). Compared to my gtx 580 which I retried yesterday, temps shot up to 88c in FC3 + leaf blower noises from the fan... well, no contest really.

Again good luck on your next card!


----------



## mosi

don't ask me why but for laughs I cranked up the memory slowly to +800 in heaven and it survived. Then I fired up firestrike extreme and lo and behold it didn't crash... this needs more messing around with...

*edit*
Oh well it didn't hold up in WoT but I'll mess around with the settings tomorrow or so


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Just played BF3 on my 1440p screen and cranked the settings up to the max and within 3min I got artifacting and I am still on 320.11 drivers. Have been for over a week now and it has never happened in 1080p Also I did not have and overclock on the card.


I guess I'll go back to 314.22 myself then. There's a very tiny glitch with the 314.22 but only in 3DMark11 when the demo starts (first test).. for about 1 frame,I'll see artifacts then its gone & stays gone (without reboot). But everytime I start that demo, I always see that glitch. That's the ONLY glitch I've seen with those drivers. (after 2 weeks of testing).

I don't see this glitch on any of the 320.xx drivers, only with 314.22. Reinstalling 314.22 always brings back the glitch. I'll retry to reinstall them using the guide on this site (I forgot a few directories/registry entries) and if the glitch goes away, I'll report it. edit: just reinstalled using guide.. same thing.

Wondering if its because the drivers might expect more memory then I have (those drivers are compatible with TITAN (6GB) but not the 780 (3GB))

As far as I know, I haven't seen anyone mention this (again, it's barely noticeable). Might be only on my setup.

Not a game changer by any means.. it's just something I noticed a few days back & thought I'd mention it to see if anyone else sees the same thing.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> As weird as it sounds it seems that the ultimate stability test is modded Skyrim, had to drop core clocks that were stable Heaven 4.0, Valley, Battlefield 3 because of artifacting in Skyrim, but i have lots of mods in it though.
> 
> Heaven 4.0 extreme preset with stable Skyrim clocks, core clocks that are stable in other games are about 40MHz higher.
> 
> 
> Core clocks are 1176MHz and then drop to 1163MHz and volts are 1.2 for a moment and then drop to 1.187V because temps reach over 80 celsius with auto fan profile, may need to fix my own fan curve with precision x later


Good info there. Thanks for letting us know.. I run Skyrim with around 80-90 mods depending on which game/save I play, so that's what I'll test that next. I also noticed that I reached 2.2GB of mem usage once with it -- that means my old GTX 580 1.5GB must have been swapping more often than I thought.









Fan curve is really useful I find. I used to run up to 75c on benches without the curve. not it never goes over 68-69c (benches)-- I get even better results in games (50c-62c depending on game). My curve follows the temp of the card up to 80c... so 40c = 40%, 50c = 50% fan use. At 80c-90c = 85%-100% fan.. if it reaches 90c, somethings wrong on my setup. WF3 here though. Not sure which one you have (no profile?)


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok 1 gtx 780 up and running at 1110mhz stock and full usage on heaven, things are looking good so far.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far guys, really friendly club.
> 
> I'll still order the new psu to be on the safe side(not gaming atm) only using PC to browse and watch videos, so no heavy loads. So i think this one can work like that until the new one arrives.
> 
> I feel like bad luck brian D:, even the reason it got wet is silly, but i was lucky it was only the psu in a way and not the cards.


IMO, if you can afford it, and just thinking about the old PSU keeps nagging you, then it's worth it, if for just the peace of mind you'll get once it's all installed and running worry free


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> 
> Had to drop to 1267Mhz for +700Mhz mem


damn great score there man! Don't forget to post it on the Valley benchmark thread on this site... you're one of the top single card with that score!


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladPayne*
> 
> Hello guys! My first post here.
> Flashed GTX 780 with the BIOS to remove the annoing power limit, but later found out that MSI AB doesn't change the vcore it stays fixed in 3D @ 1,162v. Any ideas where it went wrong?


You need to use the new beta MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 10 (not sure I can post a link to its download here, but google afterburner beta 10 to find it)

That or PrecisionX


----------



## VettePilot

So I just got my 2nd gtx780 ACX SC and it stock boosts to 1097 and applying OV of +38 it gets to 1.2v and has an ASIC of 72.4%. My other card is ASIC 65.3% and stock boosts to 1071 with 1.187v with +38mv. So in this case ASIC does make a difference. I have not tried any OC yet on the new one but I am confident it will do over 1200mhz where my other card wont do that on stock bios only on modded bios and just barely will do 1201mhz. I guess my first card was part of an early batch maybe that are not as good.


----------



## VladPayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> You need to use the new beta MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 10 (not sure I can post a link to its download here, but google afterburner beta 10 to find it)
> 
> That or PrecisionX


I'm currenly using v3.0.0 beta 10 but with no luck. PrecisionX on the other hand works but is unusable because profiles don't memorize voltage settings.


----------



## VettePilot

Just ran with both in SLI and the performance is not good. With sync enabled in precision the new card gets 1188mhz and the other card 1110mhz with a +52 offsetand I increased the volts +38. The new card gets 1.2v and the older card is stuck at 1.5 so it is not getting the OV for some reason. I tried disabling sync and doing it again but the same thing happens. Any idea as to why?


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So I just got my 2nd gtx780 ACX SC and it stock boosts to 1097 and applying OV of +38 it gets to 1.2v and has an ASIC of 72.4%. My other card is ASIC 65.3% and stock boosts to 1071 with 1.187v with +38mv. So in this case ASIC does make a difference. I have not tried any OC yet on the new one but I am confident it will do over 1200mhz where my other card wont do that on stock bios only on modded bios and just barely will do 1201mhz. I guess my first card was part of an early batch maybe that are not as good.


Glad you got a 'decent' card this time







Enjoy the new OC tests.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> IMO, if you can afford it, and just thinking about the old PSU keeps nagging you, then it's worth it, if for just the peace of mind you'll get once it's all installed and running worry free


Yep ordered a new one, should have it by Thursday.


----------



## dbrisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yep ordered a new one, should have it by Thursday.


What did you get? Or just same?


----------



## i7monkey

Bros, is it safe to overvolt my EVGA 780 SC that extra +38mv for 24/7 use? Will it void my warranty?

I'm running a stock bios and on stock voltages and a +57 on the core and it maxes out at 1124mhz...how much more can it go if I overvolt it?


----------



## i7monkey

On a stock BIOS and on STOCK volts my reference EVGA 780 SC maxes at 1.15Volts. Why does it do this I thought the max stock voltage was 1.162?


----------



## VettePilot

from what I have read it is fine to overvolt it +38 and it will boost your gpu clock up to about 1160 or so I think maybe more. My first card I got is 1.15 stock and 1.187 with +38mv and the new card is 1.162 and 1.2 with +38mv it also overclocks better. I was able to run valley at 1215mhz which is still not amazing but better than my other one.

I am going to RMA my older card since it does have an issue with the display port and the screen will go fuzzy every once in awhile. maybe I will get a better card in the replacement.


----------



## Brianmz

Yes, 1.2v is safe for 24/7.
As long it down volts on the other states and you don't have it with kboost or whatever.


----------



## VladPayne

Every electronic equipment sold today has at least 10% headroom in voltage and temperatures. That's regulated by ISO standards. So I can assume it is ok to push the voltage up to 1.25-1.265 with better cooling solution.
This is the reason intel doesn't sell sandy, ivy etc. clocked to 4,5 GHz in turbo.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrisc*
> 
> What did you get? Or just same?


This one to try something different:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00607JLWU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

But no complaints on the AX1200, its a great Psu.


----------



## VladPayne

Probably my 24/7 overclock at 1,174v


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Good info there. Thanks for letting us know.. I run Skyrim with around 80-90 mods depending on which game/save I play, so that's what I'll test that next. I also noticed that I reached 2.2GB of mem usage once with it -- that means my old GTX 580 1.5GB must have been swapping more often than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan curve is really useful I find. I used to run up to 75c on benches without the curve. not it never goes over 68-69c (benches)-- I get even better results in games (50c-62c depending on game). My curve follows the temp of the card up to 80c... so 40c = 40%, 50c = 50% fan use. At 80c-90c = 85%-100% fan.. if it reaches 90c, somethings wrong on my setup. WF3 here though. Not sure which one you have (no profile?)


I have a reference card, let me know if skyrim was very picky with your clocks too


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladPayne*
> 
> Every electronic equipment sold today has at least 10% headroom in voltage and temperatures. That's regulated by ISO standards. So I can assume it is ok to push the voltage up to 1.25-1.265 with better cooling solution.
> This is the reason intel doesn't sell sandy, ivy etc. clocked to 4,5 GHz in turbo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yes, 1.2v is safe for 24/7.
> As long it down volts on the other states and you don't have it with kboost or whatever.


1.2v is beyond safe for 24/7 this cards could easily do 1.3v with no issues.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> I have a reference card, let me know if skyrim was very picky with your clocks too


So far so good on Skyrim... Played for about 3 hours without any issues except that it runs superbly with new card hehe.

I'm not running a borderline OC though. What I usually do is run 24/7 at 50% of my max benchmark OC. So far it's rock solid.


----------



## Brianmz

System is running with both cards in sli stable now. But will have to replace mobo, has 2 bad pcie slots and a bad contact on pcie slot 1, where it only goes to 8x instead of 16x. Just noticed in gpu z.


----------



## i7monkey

Can someone help me flash my Bios to the "NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS"? The steps aren't specific enough:
Quote:


> How to flash bios using Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1
> OCN
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> Do at your own risk! I am NOT responsible if anything goes wrong! You have been warned.
> 
> I decide to put all this files together to make our life easy.
> 
> !Awlways backup your stock bios before flash vbios.
> Nvflash For Windows V5.134.0.1
> 
> 1st - step
> Extract the nvflash files to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1
> *save the BIOS file to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1* *<- what does this mean? save my current bios to that location? or the new bios to that directory???*
> 
> 2st - step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> "This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"
> 
> 3st - step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> "This will save the stock bios or vbios"
> 
> 4st - step
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> "This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> System is running with both cards in sli stable now. But will have to replace mobo, has 2 bad pcie slots and a bad contact on pcie slot 1, where it only goes to 8x instead of 16x. Just noticed in gpu z.


that stinks. So those boards really do have issues. I read so many posts about them. Can be an awesome board though. I just got my 2nd card today and so far the performance is not up to par. My valley score is low at 4666 with an OC but the new card boost higher than my old one so that is not ideal. with one at 1201 and the other at 1162mhz with 3304mhz on memory . My average FPS was 112 which seems way low. Not sure what is going on. No throttling is going on and temps are around 62c.

I also tried 314.22 drivers and I got a crash and then had to restart and it was like the drivers were removed. Only one screen worked and NV control panel was gone. I installed 320.49 to see how that goes.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Can someone help me flash my Bios to the "NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS"? The steps aren't specific enough:


save your bios with gpu-z 0.6.6. Then just flash it with the instruction in the read me of the tool.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> that stinks. So those boards really do have issues. I read so many posts about them. Can be an awesome board though. I just got my 2nd card today and so far the performance is not up to par. My valley score is low at 4666 with an OC but the new card boost higher than my old one so that is not ideal. with one at 1201 and the other at 1162mhz with 3304mhz on memory . My average FPS was 112 which seems way low. Not sure what is going on. No throttling is going on and temps are around 62c.
> 
> I also tried 314.22 drivers and I got a crash and then had to restart and it was like the drivers were removed. Only one screen worked and NV control panel was gone. I installed 320.49 to see how that goes.


Yeah, you should be over 120fps.

what are your OC settings, my cards boost the same, altho one is 1.2v and the other 1.87v.

Also tested pcie 2.0 and 3.0, the difference is 2% in performance with my 2 780s at both 8x and 16x.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> save your bios with gpu-z 0.6.6. Then just flash it with the instruction in the read me of the tool.


I saved my original bios with gpu-z.

Do the bioses have to be in the same directory as the NVflash executable?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I saved my original bios with gpu-z.
> 
> Do the bioses have to be in the same directory as the NVflash executable?


yes just copy paste it in the same folder


----------



## i7monkey

Is there an easy way to revert back to the regular bios?

The official EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Firmware Update v80.10.37 is a quick no fuss executable. If there's ever an issue with the modified bios, I can always revert back to the original by running the exe right?

Sorry for asking such noob questions...I'm really scared to do this.


----------



## FlipnPanda

Hey guys, I have an EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX cooling and I'm getting artifacts at stock in Heaven 3.0(using 320.49). Could the problem be my monitor(QNIX QX2710)? The monitor is also at stock frequency.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipnPanda*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX cooling and I'm getting artifacts at stock in Heaven 3.0(using 320.49). Could the problem be my monitor(QNIX QX2710)? The monitor is also at stock frequency.


Try another benchmark such as Unigine Valley. Also play some games and see if it does the same. Let us know:thumb:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Doubtful that it has anything to do with the monitor. Easy solutions may be something as simple as a bad DVI cable (or whatever cable you are using), bad driver install, or you may need a fresh OS install. Otherwise if its artifacting at stock you may need an RMA...


----------



## i7monkey

I ran the Nvflash.exe to start backing up my bios and flashing the new one and it won't even let me type a command









It says press "Enter" to continue or "Q" to quit.

When I press enter it goes into the next screen and when I press enter to continue several more times it just quits the program.

It won't let me type any commands....

Nevermind..I'm so rusty when it comes to DOS mode.


----------



## FlipnPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Try another benchmark such as Unigine Valley. Also play some games and see if it does the same. Let us know:thumb:


It happens while playing Sleeping Dogs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Doubtful that it has anything to do with the monitor. Easy solutions may be something as simple as a bad DVI cable (or whatever cable you are using), bad driver install, or you may need a fresh OS install. Otherwise if its artifacting at stock you may need an RMA...


Well I tried a dvi-d dual link cable that I bought off ebay for $7 and all I got was lines on my screen, so that didn't work. Then I decided to try Heaven using my other 1080p monitor and the artifacts showed up. Its not really frequent, but they do happen. Next step is to RMA my card?

Edit: I am using the dvi-d dual link cable that came with the QNIX


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Can someone help me flash my Bios to the "NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS"? The steps aren't specific enough:


For all those wondering about the easiest/best way to flash, look here...

Downlaod Kepler BIOS tweaker and place it in the NVflash directory. Open it and then click OPEN BIOS, then select the BIOS you wish to flash.
Once you have done so, click FLASH BIOS. Bob is your uncle.

Your NVflash folder should look something like this, place your BIOS's in the same folder.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I also tried 314.22 drivers and I got a crash and then had to restart and it was like the drivers were removed. Only one screen worked and NV control panel was gone. I installed 320.49 to see how that goes.


Hey mate,

Have you tried it yet? If so, did you get any improvements? For some reason, my SLI is doing worst in 320.49 then it was doing in 314.22 in terms of Valley bench... results below

314.22 Results


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




When i first installed my SLI

Clean install after testing 320.49



320.49 Results


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Clean install from 314.22



Not quite sure why that is.... i followed the guide on the first page regarding the clean up of the drivers...

Cheers


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipnPanda*
> 
> It happens while playing Sleeping Dogs
> Well I tried a dvi-d dual link cable that I bought off ebay for $7 and all I got was lines on my screen, so that didn't work. Then I decided to try Heaven using my other 1080p monitor and the artifacts showed up. Its not really frequent, but they do happen. Next step is to RMA my card?
> 
> Edit: I am using the dvi-d dual link cable that came with the QNIX


If it's happening on all other games and benches....then yeah, you probably have a bad card


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> Have you tried it yet? If so, did you get any improvements? For some reason, my SLI is doing worst in 320.49 then it was doing in 314.22 in terms of Valley bench... results below
> 
> 314.22 Results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i first installed my SLI
> 
> Clean install after testing 320.49
> 
> 
> 
> 320.49 Results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean install from 314.22
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure why that is.... i followed the guide on the first page regarding the clean up of the drivers...
> 
> Cheers


Well I did it on 320.11 then 314.22 and then 320.49 and never saw any improvement on any. Stayed basically the same. I just ran firestrike and the best score I can get is 14908. Something is very wrong and I have no idea what it is.

I also watched my power pulling from the wall and it hit 700w which seems pretty high.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> Have you tried it yet? If so, did you get any improvements? For some reason, my SLI is doing worst in 320.49 then it was doing in 314.22 in terms of Valley bench... results below
> 
> 314.22 Results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i first installed my SLI
> 
> Clean install after testing 320.49
> 
> 
> 
> 320.49 Results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean install from 314.22
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure why that is.... i followed the guide on the first page regarding the clean up of the drivers...
> 
> Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Well I did it on 320.11 then 314.22 and then 320.49 and never saw any improvement on any. Stayed basically the same. I just ran firestrike and the best score I can get is 14908. Something is very wrong and I have no idea what it is.
> 
> I also watched my power pulling from the wall and it hit 700w which seems pretty high.


Apologies in advance if this is a ridiculous suggestion since I'm out of my league here (never had SLI myself) & I figure you probably already tried it, but I'd regret not asking (just in case).

Have you guys tried to *force* the same core/mem speeds? (+core number used in PrecisionX might be different on each card to achieve the same core).

Found this about the power usage of two 780 in SLI..

power consumption graph

Looks like 700w is in range (even low considering theirs)


----------



## Melk

For those interested...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nVidia_Website*
> 
> NVIDIA released WHQL-certified GeForce drivers today for Windows 8.1 to coincide with the availability of the Windows 8.1 Release Preview from Microsoft.
> 
> You can install the new GeForce driver version *326.01* for Windows 8.1 from Windows Update after you install the Release Preview.


....no pushing... there's plenty of bandwidth for everyone









note: adding the links since Windows Update doesn't have them yet.

nVidia Drivers 326.01 for Windows 8.1 Preview 32-bit Desktop GPUs
nVidia Drivers 326.01 for Windows 8.1 Preview 64-bit Desktop GPUs


----------



## Urobulus

Okay I'm in a bit of a special situation here: I am now without a 780 (don't feel like telling the whole story sorry lol) and have a chance to order a new one, either the EVGA Superclocked one or the EVGA ACX one.

I was reading review of the ACX yesterday night and it seems that it can climb a lot higher clock/memory wise than the regular or Superclocked version... So I was wondering: I can get one or the other for the exact same price... Which one would you guys go for? Is the ACX really that much better performance-wise for the peeps here who bought it?

I'm planning to order 2 and eventually later down the year go watercool (XSPC waterblocks) if it matters for the above...

Just not sure what do to: seems like the ACX is indeed spitting more power but for the same price as the Superclocked version...


----------



## revro

i have 780 wf3 but have to mount a side fan to keep it from hitting 80C. if you dont plan to go sli i guess acx is ok, its just that you have to play a little with airflow in case and how to get hot air out of it

best
revro


----------



## Melk

I also have a WF3 & I have to admit that in my case, I *cannot* get it to go higher than 72c (even on tests like kombuster/Furmark). Just tested Valley for about 30 mins and the highest it went was 66c (bit cooler this morning than the usual 29c in the room







).

I *do* have a fan profile in PrecisionX that follows the temp of the card (40c = 40% fan, 60c = 60% fan etc) which helps. When I was using the default fan profile of the card, on hot days, big benchmarks, it would go up to 75c-76c (when I saw that, I created my fan profile right away & the card's been cool







ever since).

Note that in games, I rarely pass 55c (even in Far cry 3) since I always vSync to 60hz.

For the EVGA ACX vs SC OCing higher than the other, I really think it's the luck of the draw (ASIC quality). I've seen people with 62.3% ASIC (me) & 85% ASIC (same model/brand of card as mine). -- same goes for EVGA cards from what I've read so far (just read the posts on page 406 of this thread). Perhaps they'll eventually guaranty minimum ASIC in the future, but I haven't seen that yet.

I know that the next time I buy a high end card, I'll try to get it in a store near my place so I can test it beforehand.









Must admit I still love my card though. Very silent, very cool (idles lower than my CPU!!), decent OC considering the 62.3% ASIC (max I got was 1202 core with VBIOS, 320.39 drivers) & crazy good memory (+650 so far -- didn't test higher yet -- need a break from all the testing/driver installations (plural), notes, running benches, testing games, etc)









/cheers


----------



## trickeh2k

Meh, seems like there's not much room for any additional ocing than the factory oc on my card :/ Was able to push it to +74 on the core and +195 on the mem for uninge heaven benchmark but had to drop down to +36 on the core for firestrike.

*Uninge Heaven*
FPS:
61.7
Score:
1554
Min FPS:
25.4
Max FPS:
130.3

*Firestrike:*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/852068

*3D Mark 11*:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6793131


----------



## FlipnPanda

Well it turns out it might not be the card. I put my 660 ti back in and it does the same thing. So I'm assuming it might be the dvi cord. And for some reason the $7 dual link dvi d one I bought off eBay doesn't work with my qnix. Any suggestions?


----------



## Leader

It seems that 314.22 modified drivers work better than 320.49-beta-drivers, at least for me. 320.49-betas seemed little unstable in games and caused random artifacting.


----------



## revro

only artifacting i encountered on 320.49 was in heaven 3 and it was just small textures.
heaven 4, valley, 3d mark, 3d mark11, tomb raider and bioshock infinite had on my gb 780 ac (out of box @1084,4mhz) no artifacts.

my ASIC is 73,6

PS: before i fill out the form. one guy with Gigabyte has vendor
Gigabyte (Windforce)
and cooling Stock cooling ACX. I thought ACX is EVGA only
So should I enter Gigabyte (Windforce) and Stock cooling or with ACX?

thank you
revro


----------



## Akadaka

I haven't got any errors since using Prefer maximum Performance power management in NVidia control panel hopefully I don't get any errors :0


----------



## Rei86

Well I'm a GTX 780 SC ACX only owner now Sold off the two Titans on EBay and now waiting for the release of MSI Lightnings and EVGA Classifieds


----------



## Macho Man

got my Aquacomputer 780/Titan water block in along with the airplex moduale. Will do a test later
http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1195_zpsc81d6777.jpg.html
http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1196_zps40cc0801.jpg.html


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> got my Aquacomputer 780/Titan water block in along with the airplex moduale. Will do a test later
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1195_zpsc81d6777.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1196_zps40cc0801.jpg.html


Sweet looking rig there! Looks like something you'll put on a satellite & send to space







I really like the frame you built there. Is it just for testing your setups before reinstalling into another case? If not, do you keep it open all the time?

Let us know the temps you're getting once it's up & running.

P.S. From what I read on the news, you *need* a water cooler these days with the temps you guys are getting!


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Meh, seems like there's not much room for any additional ocing than the factory oc on my card :/ Was able to push it to +74 on the core and +195 on the mem for uninge heaven benchmark but had to drop down to +36 on the core for firestrike.
> 
> *Uninge Heaven*
> FPS:
> 61.7
> Score:
> 1554
> Min FPS:
> 25.4
> Max FPS:
> 130.3
> 
> *Firestrike:*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/852068
> 
> *3D Mark 11*:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6793131


Did you try Over Voltage (with PrecisionX). If not, you'd probably get another 39mhz (stable) on the core without even touching the +74 (these cards boost to higher clocks than what you read on 'paper' meaning you need to check the sensors/monitoring tools to 'know' exactly at what frequency your core is running)

What's your make/model/manufacturer? ASIC (check GPUz system menu->Read ASIC Quality).


----------



## VettePilot

After a bunch of testing I still can not figure out why my SLI scores are so low. I have tried different drivers and swapped card slots. My cards on their own will OC higher than they can together in SLI. Scores on valley on their own are 3146 and 3138, with one card at 1215/3406 the other at 1176/3554. Together I can only get 1202/3304 on one card and 1150/3304 on the other on stock bios. The Score is just over 4700 and 112fps avg. Firestrike is the same thing but I can OC the cards higher on that test and got a best score of 14,955 which is way low. I am using the driver tweaks for valley.

My 2600k is at 4.4ghz. Does anyone know why the SLI performance is so low? I have seen others have the same issue. Could it be motherboard related? The 2nd PCIe slot just not getting enough power perhaps because of a limitation to the board? I did have a stat3 port go out on me yesterday.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> only artifacting i encountered on 320.49 was in heaven 3 and it was just small textures.
> heaven 4, valley, 3d mark, 3d mark11, tomb raider and bioshock infinite had on my gb 780 ac (out of box @1084,4mhz) no artifacts.
> 
> my ASIC is 73,6
> 
> PS: before i fill out the form. one guy with Gigabyte has vendor
> Gigabyte (Windforce)
> and cooling Stock cooling ACX. I thought ACX is EVGA only
> So should I enter Gigabyte (Windforce) and Stock cooling or with ACX?
> 
> thank you
> revro


Gonna have to get me that Heaven 3.0... I've been running 2.5 for ages.. Never thought to check if they had an update. Side Note: Heaven 2.5 was my gauge for stable OC for the last 2 weeks. Tests that'd run at 1202 / 7300 on *all* benchmarks would crash on Heaven 2.5 (always at the same spot too, scene 21 I think.. been a while).

As for the form... if I remember correctly when I filled it with Gigabyte WF3 for manufacturer & stock air. Not sure it's important as he/she uses this info + the link to the GPUz validation to confirm the card.


----------



## thenarc

@topgearfan Try a single card on the 2nd pcie slot too see what scores you get on that lane, if they are way low, even if its running at X8, not sure how that board works but I believe if your not running sli it should give x16, could be motherboard related. Plus the sata 3 not working points in the direction of mobo issues.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> @topgearfan Try a single card on the 2nd pcie slot too see what scores you get on that lane, if they are way low, even if its running at X8, not sure how that board works but I believe if your not running sli it should give x16, could be motherboard related. Plus the sata 3 not working points in the direction of mobo issues.


I will try that but I think I have in the past and it would not boot with one card in the 2nd lane. I am wondering if I need a fresh OS install or some other system issue. I saw a guy with Titan SLI getting the same scores and he was told there must be a system instability or OS issue.

EDIT: So I tried it as you suggested and the new card seems right on par in lane 2 as in lane 1 so it is not that. I am not sure where to go now. The score was 3109 and 74.4 FPS but I had precision running and task manager as well as a 2nd screen powered on so the score would jump a bit without all that. it scored 3146 in the 1st lane without all those things on and running.


----------



## Melk

Have you tried the following in Manage 3D Settings->Program Settings?

Multidisplay/mixed-GPU acccelaration ----> Single display performance mode
Power management mode ----> *Prefer maximum performance*
SLI rendering mode ----> *Force alternate frame rendering 2* or AFR1 or any of the others to see if there's a difference
Vertical Sync ----> OFF


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Have you tried the following in Manage 3D Settings->Program Settings?
> 
> Multidisplay/mixed-GPU acccelaration ----> Single display performance mode
> Power management mode ----> *Prefer maximum performance*
> SLI rendering mode ----> *Force alternate frame rendering 2* or AFR1 or any of the others to see if there's a difference
> Vertical Sync ----> OFF


I have done all the tweaks yes. I just tried it at stock CPU clocks and the performance is hit pretty hard so it must be CPU related to a large degree. I am not very good at OC'ing the CPU though. All I did before was set it to the auto overclock option in the bios to get 4.4ghz. I tried to up the multiplier from 43 to 45 and it would not boot with voltage set to auto.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I have done all the tweaks yes. I just tried it at stock CPU clocks and the performance is hit pretty hard so it must be CPU related to a large degree. I am not very good at OC'ing the CPU though. All I did before was set it to the auto overclock option in the bios to get 4.4ghz. I tried to up the multiplier from 43 to 45 and it would not boot with voltage set to auto.


Damn, that's a hard one to find a solution for.... as for the CPU OC -- It's gotta be plenty @ 4.4Ghz (except perhaps parked cores -- see below)

The only other few more things I can think of...

1) a BIOS setting for PCIe that I'm not aware of on that MB.

2) BIOS upgrade perhaps? I know I had to update my BIOS on my P67A-GD65 as the PC would not even boot with the old one. Funny thing is that MSI suggest NOT installing it if I don't have an Ivy Bridge CPU -- go figure.

3) check if you have *parked CPU cores* in resource monitor (part of Windows 7). If so, set them to always unparked (tons of tools to do it on the Internet). Here's a link to this site about it.

->End of the world steps -- when you *know* you tried everything else! (When all else has been eliminated, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth...)
4) almost worst suggestion, try another, more powerful PSU (850w should be enough & Corsair have good PSUs) but heck, you probably tried everything else so far.

5) Worst suggestion ever, try the 2 cards in SLI on another MB







(here's hoping you have another setup at home)

Gluck man.. hoping 1 of the first 3 suggestions help (or someone else find a solution)


----------



## VettePilot

Well I oc'd the cpu to 4.6ghz and it got better up to 116.8 fps and score 4888 but it was holding around 130fps until scene 10-15 it just tanked and would not get above 100fps in any of those scenes. max FPS was 176.

Ran it again with clocks at 1188/3354 and 1162/3554 and shut down precision and got a better score and fps but not much.

FPS 118.5
score 4957

still seeing major FPS hit in scenes 10-15


----------



## jderbs

The rain slams me too lol


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> The rain slams me too lol


ya but what kind of FPS are you seeing in those scene? It seems way extreme or I need even more OC on my CPU or missing some setting in the bios. I mean my score is getting better but not sure how people are getting 130+ with 2 cards or even 120+


----------



## sniperpowa

Im thinking about flashing my non SC card with a SC bios. I have two cards in SLI one is a SC one is regular Id like to be able to link the clock speeds. I notice when I overclock if I dont match them up the cards will run at different usages.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Well I oc'd the cpu to 4.6ghz and it got better up to 116.8 fps and score 4888 but it was holding around 130fps until scene 10-15 it just tanked and would not get above 100fps in any of those scenes. max FPS was 176.
> 
> Ran it again with clocks at 1188/3354 and 1162/3554 and shut down precision and got a better score and fps but not much.
> 
> FPS 118.5
> score 4957
> 
> still seeing major FPS hit in scenes 10-15


So, the CPU OC *does* make a difference then. My mistake.

So +200Mhz = ~6 fps in Valley. If you were able to OC the CPU to 5.0Ghz, that might bring you to 130. ....& burn the CPU.. but hey









Wish they'd put the CPU speeds on the table here to see if that's why they're getting those scores. Even 3DMark sometimes detects the wrong CPU speed on my setup.

The only way it see it correctly is when I disable all power saving tech including turbo boost, EIST, C1E, etc so that my CPU always runs at say 4.5Ghz even on the desktop.

Actually I'll go try that to see if I see how it impacts my bench (currently using all power saving tech so it idles at 1.6ghz on desktop & boost to 4.1-4.4 when running games/benchs) -- might not be as evident though since I only run 1 card. But it'll satisfy my curiousity.

Good find btw.

Do you consider you've solved your issue? or are you still wondering?

(Seen games that scale almost 100% on SLI .. check the link I gave you on the power usage 2 pages ago.. they have tons of SLI benchmarks in that article - games/benchs -- might be worth checking some of those games).


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> So, the CPU OC *does* make a difference then. My mistake.
> 
> So +200Mhz = ~6 fps in Valley. If you were able to OC the CPU to 5.0Ghz, that might bring you to 130. ....& burn the CPU.. but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they'd put the CPU speeds on the table here to see if that's why they're getting those scores. Even 3DMark sometimes detects the wrong CPU speed on my setup.
> 
> The only way it see it correctly is when I disable all power saving tech including turbo boost, EIST, C1E, etc so that my CPU always runs at say 4.5Ghz even on the desktop.
> 
> Actually I'll go try that to see if I see how it impacts my bench (currently using all power saving tech so it idles at 1.6ghz on desktop & boost to 4.1-4.4 when running games/benchs) -- might not be as evident though since I only run 1 card. But it'll satisfy my curiousity.
> 
> Good find btw.
> 
> Do you consider you've solved your issue? or are you still wondering?
> 
> (Seen games that scale almost 100% on SLI .. check the link I gave you on the power usage 2 pages ago.. they have tons of SLI benchmarks in that article - games/benchs -- might be worth checking some of those games).


No I have not solved it I don't think.

How do you have your voltage set up is it at a constant voltage? Mine stays at around 1.3 even at idle since I set it to manual. I have C1E enabled and of course speed step as well.

Some of the people I saw with really high scores on SLI did have ~4.8-5.0ghz cpu's if I remember from what they put in their sig rig info.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> No I have not solved it I don't think.
> 
> How do you have your voltage set up is it at a constant voltage? Mine stays at around 1.3 even at idle since I set it to manual. I have C1E enabled and of course speed step as well.
> 
> Some of the people I saw with really high scores on SLI did have ~4.8-5.0ghz cpu's if I remember from what they put in their sig rig info.


You need to overclock it with offset mode for it to idle down.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> You need to overclock it with offset mode for it to idle down.


ok but I have not seen how to do this properly as to how to get it right with offset. I see the guides all say to use manual setting to find stable volts and clocks then switch to offset mode but wont that just erase the manual voltage you set? SO you have to type in the proper offset and that is what I am unclear on I guess.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Did you try Over Voltage (with PrecisionX). If not, you'd probably get another 39mhz (stable) on the core without even touching the +74 (these cards boost to higher clocks than what you read on 'paper' meaning you need to check the sensors/monitoring tools to 'know' exactly at what frequency your core is running)
> 
> What's your make/model/manufacturer? ASIC (check GPUz system menu->Read ASIC Quality).


Yeah, tried adding the 0.37mv or whatever max was, no change. ASIC is 71.4 Inno3D iCill HerculeZ 3000


----------



## VettePilot

I increased CPU to 4.7ghz at 1.3v and kept the gpu clocks the same and got a bit of an increase to 119.4fps and score of 4994 but it seems that in scene 6 it is limited to 177fps and again in other frames. I see others hitting well over 180+ FPS max with SLI. Scenes 10-15 still wont see much over 100 and most of the time the FPS is around 90fps. I think it can hit 120fps but that may be it.

The firs GPU is getting much hotter at 69c and the other is 59c. Water cooling is starting to look better.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> ok but I have not seen how to do this properly as to how to get it right with offset. I see the guides all say to use manual setting to find stable volts and clocks then switch to offset mode but wont that just erase the manual voltage you set? SO you have to type in the proper offset and that is what I am unclear on I guess.


Y

You should be able to save your manual profile in the bios just in case. With offset just start in .05 increments until you reach the same voltage you found stable in manual.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Can I flash SC bios with non SC


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Can I flash SC bios with non SC


yes you can


----------



## sniperpowa

I just did it!








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6795235 scored this score without touching the clocks.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> No I have not solved it I don't think.
> 
> How do you have your voltage set up is it at a constant voltage? Mine stays at around 1.3 even at idle since I set it to manual. I have C1E enabled and of course speed step as well.
> 
> Some of the people I saw with really high scores on SLI did have ~4.8-5.0ghz cpu's if I remember from what they put in their sig rig info.


edit: OOps, forgot.. Voltage for OC for Benchmark on CPU, I set to manual as well (constant, no throttling).

I've just tested Valley with OC of 4.0, 4.2 & 4.6 constant voltage, NO C1E or speed step to make sure I always get max performance while benchmarking.

Drivers 314.22 maxes my score to 72.4-72.8 (had much better results with 320.39 & VBIOS) but the point of the tests were to see if the CPU made a difference in Single card & from what I see, it's very minimal. I guess that SLI is bottlenecked by a CPU from your tests. I also tried without background tasks (AV, AntiSpyware, Task manager, GPUz, PrecisionX -- all removed) with only .1 fps difference lol

So I ran all test 2-3 times, and they ALL gave me the same scores down to the decimal! I guess keeping a performance OC (no C1E, etc) makes the tests more stable in my case.
4.0Ghz CPU = 72.2
4.2Ghz CPU = 72.4
4.6Ghz CPU = 72.6

I don't dare test the CPU @ 5.0Ghz right now, but it won't affect my scores by much based on what I've seen so far. Perhaps with 320.39 or even 326.01 (Win8.1) which I'll try later @ 4.0Ghz

core 1176, mem +650. drivers 314.22.

NOTE: most of the scenes varied between ~120fps & ~60fps except scene 11 which brought my fps to 50(on all CPU speeds), BUT scenes 12+ went back up to 60-70-80 depending on the scene... I didn't get stuck on 50 on 12-15.

For the CPU OC, they've got a 5Ghz club here with tons of info... I read a bit earlier to see if I dared, but being on Air (Hyper 212+), @4.6 1.320v, the CPU went up to 66c on valley which isn't that bad, but I figure I'd need 1.450-1.5v for 5Ghz so until I get a H100i or equivalent (next build probably), I'll stick to 4.1-4.4 Turbo boost OC with all the power saving features on.

I feels like you've got a lead on the issue though... if I read/find other information on the web, I'll let you know (it's got me curious since I might eventually go SLI as well).

_note to forum moderator: if you want to blast me for writing chapters every time I post, feel free lol (just noticed what a blabber typist I can be)_


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I increased CPU to 4.7ghz at 1.3v and kept the gpu clocks the same and got a bit of an increase to 119.4fps and score of 4994 but it seems that in scene 6 it is limited to 177fps and again in other frames. I see others hitting well over 180+ FPS max with SLI. Scenes 10-15 still wont see much over 100 and most of the time the FPS is around 90fps. I think it can hit 120fps but that may be it.
> 
> The firs GPU is getting much hotter at 69c and the other is 59c. Water cooling is starting to look better.


What differences do you see in temps and fps is you try AFR1 or AFR2 for SLI rendering?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks everyone and how do I flash a SC bios on the non SC and which file do I use.

Regards

+rep


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yeah, tried adding the 0.37mv or whatever max was, no change. ASIC is 71.4 Inno3D iCill HerculeZ 3000


What core speed do you see on PrecisionX. Click on performance log at the bottom left, then double click any of the graph to bring the window that has all the good stuff. The first one on top should be GPU Clock, Mhz -- run a benchmark, then open that window and check the Max located in the left of the graph (in red). That's the *real* max core.

Note it down, then try activating the +38mV over voltage (or disable it) and see if you see any difference (there will be a difference). Let me know what you see there.

Also, the graphs will help you determine if the card is throttling or not due perhaps to temperatures or power usage.

ASIC is good.

btw, I sometimes have issues activating the 0.38mV with precision.. I need to click Apply a few times to make sure it's on. Also, it will *not* be active on reboot so you need to reactivate it again. Well, at least that's how it acts on my setup. Good thing I don't use it for 24/7 oc.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks everyone and how do I flash a SC bios on the non SC and which file do I use.
> 
> Regards
> 
> +rep


Use nvflash on the first page of this thread and follow the directions. You can get the bios from tech powerup. copy a backup of your stock bios first. I flashed My other card to my vanilla since I had one SC and one Regular so I just used the other card I have.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks everyone and how do I flash a SC bios on the non SC and which file do I use.
> 
> Regards
> 
> +rep


There's a lot of info in the page 1 of this thread. It has all the tools/guides on how to flash. It also has the various BIOS (SC, modded VBIOS, originals, etc).

I have a Gigabyte WF3 & I flashed the modded VBIOS found on the page which is based on the EVGA cards and it worked flawlessly.

Very important to make a backup of your BIOS beforehand though so you can go back to your original BIOS if you ever want to. I myself flashed the modded BIOS a few days ago to do tests/benchmarks & went back to my original since then.

Gluck & let us know how it goes


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> What differences do you see in temps and fps is you try AFR1 or AFR2 for SLI rendering?


I tried AFR 2 and did not notice a difference. I just ran valley again at 4.8ghz and did get 120.4FPS and score of 5038 but this is still way low. I ran AIDA64 for only 10min to see how the CPU OC was real fast since it failed at 4.8ghz with 1.3v and I bumped it to 1.35 and it ran 10min ok and saw a max CPU temp in one core of 79c but most of the time it was between 60-70. So increasing another 200mhz on the CPU clock did not yield another 6fps. I do not think I can run it much higher than what I have now. The crappy thing is I am limited on the GPU OC in SLI. ALone I can run my old card at 1176-1188mhz and 3554 on the memory. My new card I can get 1215/3406 but together I am limited in the memory and gpu clock to 1162/3354 and 1188/3354. If I bump the memory offset another 25mhz it will crash in scene 12-13. If I run my old card at 1176 and the new one at 1188 it will crash. I am going to send my old card in for RMA on Monday anyway due to a suspect displayport. I am going to pay full price for a new card from EVGA up front so they send it out right away and then refund me when they get my card back. Hopefully the replacement card will be more on par with the other one.


----------



## skyn3t

hey guys i know this is off topic but check out my case mod work log. link is my sign rig right below


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I tried AFR 2 and did not notice a difference. I just ran valley again at 4.8ghz and did get 120.4FPS and score of 5038 but this is still way low. I ran AIDA64 for only 10min to see how the CPU OC was real fast since it failed at 4.8ghz with 1.3v and I bumped it to 1.35 and it ran 10min ok and saw a max CPU temp in one core of 79c but most of the time it was between 60-70. So increasing another 200mhz on the CPU clock did not yield another 6fps. I do not think I can run it much higher than what I have now. The crappy thing is I am limited on the GPU OC in SLI. ALone I can run my old card at 1176-1188mhz and 3554 on the memory. My new card I can get 1215/3406 but together I am limited in the memory and gpu clock to 1162/3354 and 1188/3354. If I bump the memory offset another 25mhz it will crash in scene 12-13. If I run my old card at 1176 and the new one at 1188 it will crash. I am going to send my old card in for RMA on Monday anyway due to a suspect displayport. I am going to pay full price for a new card from EVGA up front so they send it out right away and then refund me when they get my card back. Hopefully the replacement card will be more on par with the other one.


Ask them if they can guaranty a minimum ASIC while you're at it -- heck, who knows!

I just tested [email protected] with 326.01 on Win8.1 @ 1176mhz & I got 74.1 (best I got on stock bios so far). When I tried 1189core, instead of crashing, the screen became garbled, then dark, then the image came back as if nothing had happened & the benchmark continued & finished without incident. Admittedly the score wasn't on par, but still... nice recovery! Either 326.01 has a much better recovery than 314.22 OR Windows 8 handles those things a lot better than Windows 7.

About the mysteries remaining, I thought about possible causes...
- Those uber scores might have 2 cards that OC to 1250+ / 7000+ easy -- that'd be a huge factor - which you can check by reverting to stock speeds & retesting @ whatever your CPU was then comparing.
- PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 might make a (small?) difference.
- Sandy vs Ivy vs Haswell = roughly 5-10% increase at same clock speeds per generation.
- Computer memory OCing might give a few decimals in fps.
- Drivers used on benchmarks -- I got much better results on some drivers @ same clock speeds
- Windows 7 vs Windows 8 (seems Win8 feels smoother but I'd have to test with same drivers so I'll wait 'till they release the same for both)
- BIOS
- mercury is in retrograde (joke) lol
- tweaks for the benchmarks can go a lot further than just the nVidia Panel (set Valley priority to run in real time instead of normal, boot with minimal processes, OC with C1E or not, etc etc etc)

- the fps stuck at around 100 at scenes 10-15 is perplexing though (or the max you seem to hit).

Food for thoughts for sure.

hoping you get a good (at the very least) replacement card.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Ask them if they can guaranty a minimum ASIC while you're at it -- heck, who knows!
> 
> I just tested [email protected] with 326.01 on Win8.1 @ 1176mhz & I got 74.1 (best I got on stock bios so far). When I tried 1189core, instead of crashing, the screen became garbled, then dark, then the image came back as if nothing had happened & the benchmark continued & finished without incident. Admittedly the score wasn't on par, but still... nice recovery! Either 326.01 has a much better recovery than 314.22 OR Windows 8 handles those things a lot better than Windows 7.
> 
> About the mysteries remaining, I thought about possible causes...
> - Those uber scores might have 2 cards that OC to 1250+ / 7000+ easy -- that'd be a huge factor - which you can check by reverting to stock speeds & retesting @ whatever your CPU was then comparing.
> - PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 might make a (small?) difference.
> - Sandy vs Ivy vs Haswell = roughly 5-10% increase at same clock speeds per generation.
> - Computer memory OCing might give a few decimals in fps.
> - Drivers used on benchmarks -- I got much better results on some drivers @ same clock speeds
> - Windows 7 vs Windows 8 (seems Win8 feels smoother but I'd have to test with same drivers so I'll wait 'till they release the same for both)
> - BIOS
> - mercury is in retrograde (joke) lol
> - tweaks for the benchmarks can go a lot further than just the nVidia Panel (set Valley priority to run in real time instead of normal, boot with minimal processes, OC with C1E or not, etc etc etc)
> 
> - the fps stuck at around 100 at scenes 10-15 is perplexing though (or the max you seem to hit).
> 
> Food for thoughts for sure.
> 
> hoping you get a good (at the very least) replacement card.


I asked and they cant give you a card with known ASIC ahead of time which sucks. Just a new card or a refurb one.

Ya I set valley to realtime for every run. not sure about the difference CPU generations though. I think SB can hit the same or very similar scores as the later gen ones. PCI 2.0 is maybe 2% slower than 3.0 from what I have read. My RAM is at 1600 so not sure if that will help going to faster ram. I had issues with 314.22 and 320.11 artifacting in BF3 at 1440P not in 1080P though. the 320.49 drivers seem to be the same performance wise for me as the others. I may try a fresh OS install on a new SSD though since I want to get a samsung 840 256gb.

I have no idea what to change next really to get into the upper 120's. It would need to do much better in scenes 10-15 than it is. ~100 FPS and lower is not right I don't think.


----------



## Urobulus

Okay so following my other post earlier today: I was lucky enough to order an EVGA 780 ACX while the 'egg had them in stock (for like what, 2 minutes?) and should receive it soon.

My question is for those who already have it: since this card is dumping the hot air in the case and not blowing it out like the reference cooler, should I have my side fan (which is right at the same level of the GPU) push air in the case or pull air out from the case?

I want to double check since I might be wrong on this one, but my idea was to pull air from the case, which is basically sucking the hot air dumped downward from the ACX cooler and shoot it out of the case.

My previous one was the reference cooler and I had it the other way around, side fan shooting cold air on the GPU.

Thoughts?


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I asked and they cant give you a card with known ASIC ahead of time which sucks. Just a new card or a refurb one.
> 
> Ya I set valley to realtime for every run. not sure about the difference CPU generations though. I think SB can hit the same or very similar scores as the later gen ones. PCI 2.0 is maybe 2% slower than 3.0 from what I have read. My RAM is at 1600 so not sure if that will help going to faster ram. I had issues with 314.22 and 320.11 artifacting in BF3 at 1440P not in 1080P though. the 320.49 drivers seem to be the same performance wise for me as the others. I may try a fresh OS install on a new SSD though since I want to get a samsung 840 256gb.
> 
> I have no idea what to change next really to get into the upper 120's. It would need to do much better in scenes 10-15 than it is. ~100 FPS and lower is not right I don't think.


I can feel your frustration, and see you've tried just about everything to get those cards going, only thing I can think of is this:

Rerun Windows System Assessment Tool (WinSAT) after updating drivers, changing hardwares or overclocking:
Open a command prompt, type "winsat formal -restart clean" without the quotes

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Exolaris

Just got my 780 today, so bear with me as I ask a very stupid question. How come, no matter what benchmarking software I run, my GPU clock doesn't go above 575 MHz (as per evga precision x 4.2)? I have my power target set to 106% and have it overvolted +38mV.


----------



## sniperpowa

Found out why I was stuttering in BF3. My sound card on slot 3 I guess... I took it out now everything is smooth. My lanes were the all X16 @ 3.0 so im not sure what causes that.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Just got my 780 today, so bear with me as I ask a very stupid question. How come, no matter what benchmarking software I run, my GPU clock doesn't go above 575 MHz (as per evga precision x 4.2)? I have my power target set to 106% and have it overvolted +38mV.


Restart your computer.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I asked and they cant give you a card with known ASIC ahead of time which sucks. Just a new card or a refurb one.
> 
> Ya I set valley to realtime for every run. not sure about the difference CPU generations though. I think SB can hit the same or very similar scores as the later gen ones. PCI 2.0 is maybe 2% slower than 3.0 from what I have read. My RAM is at 1600 so not sure if that will help going to faster ram. I had issues with 314.22 and 320.11 artifacting in BF3 at 1440P not in 1080P though. the 320.49 drivers seem to be the same performance wise for me as the others. I may try a fresh OS install on a new SSD though since I want to get a samsung 840 256gb.
> 
> I have no idea what to change next really to get into the upper 120's. It would need to do much better in scenes 10-15 than it is. ~100 FPS and lower is not right I don't think.


bah







I expected it though.. can you imagine if they did offer a guaranteed ASIC? They'd be stuck with an inventory of below 70%. Still, it was worth a shot.

I haven't figured out how to set Valley in RT.. how do you do it? (multi screen? or do you just alt-tab, set real time then come back)

I just installed the 326.01 drivers on Win7 64bit & they installed without a hitch & got 74.1fps on my first try @ CPU 4.1Ghz! (Win8 required 4.6Ghz) sweet! .. one of my best score & definitively a great score on stock BIOS limited to 1176core. I'm guessing I could hit 76fps with the VBIOS but I'm starting to need a break for flashing/installing drivers/tweaking/benchs -- at least a few hours heh









Not sure if they're much better than the ones you were using on your last tests, but they're available if you ever want to test them (I posted links previously.. but just search 326.01 drivers & it'll bring you there in Google). Note: they say they're for Win8.1 (preview) but the name of the folder it extracts to is *C:\nVidia\DisplayDriver\326.01\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\International\* so what the heck... I thought I might as well try. Last drivers installation, I swear! (yea yeah... right).

I'm with you there about not knowing what to do next... I'm assuming you have the latest BIOS, so what's left? A fresh install will give you some answers at least & the new card too hopefully.

Looking forward to see how this gets resolved.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Apologies in advance if this is a ridiculous suggestion since I'm out of my league here (never had SLI myself) & I figure you probably already tried it, but I'd regret not asking (just in case).
> 
> Have you guys tried to *force* the same core/mem speeds? (+core number used in PrecisionX might be different on each card to achieve the same core).
> 
> Found this about the power usage of two 780 in SLI..
> 
> power consumption graph
> 
> Looks like 700w is in range (even low considering theirs)


Well from what i heard the faster card gets scaled down to the slower card so not quite sure... either way, at stock my GPU1 @ 1097Mhz and GPU2 @ 1123Mhz... and the scores exactly the same...

Also, are you guys using the Firestrike extremes to do the tests? Coz for some reason I'm only getting a score of around mid 7k... my cards were at
GPU1 @ 1136Mhz
GPU2 @ 1201Mhz
with mem clock @ 1602Mhz (my first card can't go any higher without getting artifacts in valley...)

I'm assuming my firestrike score is REALLY low especially when i have SLI... anyone know why, perhaps my driver settings weren't optimised?


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay so following my other post earlier today: I was lucky enough to order an EVGA 780 ACX while the 'egg had them in stock (for like what, 2 minutes?) and should receive it soon.
> 
> My question is for those who already have it: since this card is dumping the hot air in the case and not blowing it out like the reference cooler, should I have my side fan (which is right at the same level of the GPU) push air in the case or pull air out from the case?
> 
> I want to double check since I might be wrong on this one, but my idea was to pull air from the case, which is basically sucking the hot air dumped downward from the ACX cooler and shoot it out of the case.
> 
> My previous one was the reference cooler and I had it the other way around, side fan shooting cold air on the GPU.
> 
> Thoughts?


I had to test this myself (just one card though WF3) to see how different the temps were. Since the WF3 pulls air from the case, through the fins then back out around the card, I wasn't sure either.

After reading a lot on this, answers were pretty much on both sides equally. So I decided to test both setups for a few hours, I got those results:

220mm side panel fan pulling air OUT of the case -- +1 or 2 c on the GPU, but +5c (hotter) on the CPU for some reason. If the fan bring outside air IN the case, then I get slighty better temps on GPU & noticeably better temps on CPU. (Air cooling Hyper 212+)

I'm not sure why though, but in my case (pun intended







), pushing air IN the case works best. I'd try both for a few hours (IN OUT) to see the differences. I think it depends on airflow, positive vs negative pressure, size of fans on the back, fans on top, bottom, etc. I use a HAF 922.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Well from what i heard the faster card gets scaled down to the slower card so not quite sure... either way, at stock my GPU1 @ 1097Mhz and GPU2 @ 1123Mhz... and the scores exactly the same...
> 
> Also, are you guys using the Firestrike extremes to do the tests? Coz for some reason I'm only getting a score of around mid 7k... my cards were at
> GPU1 @ 1136Mhz
> GPU2 @ 1201Mhz
> with mem clock @ 1602Mhz (my first card can't go any higher without getting artifacts in valley...)
> 
> I'm assuming my firestrike score is REALLY low especially when i have SLI... anyone know why, perhaps my driver settings weren't optimised?


No run the regular firestrike. My score on extreme was just over 8000 and my SLI performance is really low. My best score on the regular firestrike test was 14955. with cards at 1176/1215 and memory at 3554. For whatever reason my cards will clock high in firestrike than in valley.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Well from what i heard the faster card gets scaled down to the slower card so not quite sure... either way, at stock my GPU1 @ 1097Mhz and GPU2 @ 1123Mhz... and the scores exactly the same...
> 
> Also, are you guys using the Firestrike extremes to do the tests? Coz for some reason I'm only getting a score of around mid 7k... my cards were at
> GPU1 @ 1136Mhz
> GPU2 @ 1201Mhz
> with mem clock @ 1602Mhz (my first card can't go any higher without getting artifacts in valley...)
> 
> I'm assuming my firestrike score is REALLY low especially when i have SLI... anyone know why, perhaps my driver settings weren't optimised?


Is that your "graphics score" or combined?


----------



## VettePilot

So there is something super wrong now. I tried to disable SLI and the screen went black and stayed that way. Restarted 2 times and it acts like thee drivers are gone. No NV CP showing up an d only one monitor working and comes back at reduced resolution. This also happens if I try to start the PC without the SLI bridge.


----------



## ProjectZero

That would be the combined score for Fire Strike Extreme 7.5k was the highest i got lol... just did a fire strike regular run... its cool now lol... was scared my GPUs were faulty since it was a way low score compared to most shown here lol


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Well from what i heard the faster card gets scaled down to the slower card so not quite sure... either way, at stock my GPU1 @ 1097Mhz and GPU2 @ 1123Mhz... and the scores exactly the same...
> 
> Also, are you guys using the Firestrike extremes to do the tests? Coz for some reason I'm only getting a score of around mid 7k... my cards were at
> GPU1 @ 1136Mhz
> GPU2 @ 1201Mhz
> with mem clock @ 1602Mhz (my first card can't go any higher without getting artifacts in valley...)
> 
> I'm assuming my firestrike score is REALLY low especially when i have SLI... anyone know why, perhaps my driver settings weren't optimised?


That's what I read about (faster card scaling down to the slowest -- I just wasn't sure it was still the case with the new tech boost 2.0).
1123 @ stock! /sigh I have to OC +66 just to get that number /bigsigh...... /verybigsigh







Great cards there though







!

Seriously though, I can't compare myself since I'm a one card owner, but can you give us some other benchmark results (Valley, Heaven 4.0 both on extreme, vantage perhaps too) just to compare & see if your speeds are affected on all the benchs or just Firestrike X? The valley thread here is great to compare, strive to achieve scores. I'm actually going to check, after typing this, if they have the same type of threads for the other benchmarks.

oh, what drivers are you using too. Just saw a nice diff between 314.22 & 326.01 just a few minutes ago on my setup.

As for driver settings, you can optimize (tweaks) the program for benchmarking... there's a great guide on this on the valley thread of this site here. It does make a difference.

/cheers


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Well from what i heard the faster card gets scaled down to the slower card so not quite sure... either way, at stock my GPU1 @ 1097Mhz and GPU2 @ 1123Mhz... and the scores exactly the same...


It does indeed. If you have afterbuner open and monitoring your GPU usage, you'll see that GPU1 will be close to 100% and GPU2 will be lower. Once the clocks are equal you'll see them performing at the same.

Another thing I noticed on Fermi cards ( not kepler ) is that when the clocks aren't in sync, it is more likely to cause microstuttering. Although that could just be because Fermi doesn't have the latest frame pacing logic that Nvidia implemented in hardware and driver for Kepler


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So there is something super wrong now. I tried to disable SLI and the screen went black and stayed that way. Restarted 2 times and it acts like thee drivers are gone. No NV CP showing up an d only one monitor working and comes back at reduced resolution. This also happens if I try to start the PC without the SLI bridge.


If I remember correctly, that's the second time this happened to you.









hmmm, I'm reminded that when I flashed the VBIOS (both times), when I rebooted, the drivers were gone (well, just not loading) as if I had installed another card. When I reflashed to my original BIOS, the same thing happened.

Do you have the same BIOS on both card?

Just remembered something. I read that there's an issue with the drivers for SLI, HDMI & multiple monitors that has *not* been fixed yet. The HDMI part was supposedly fixed in 326.01, but the *combo* is still broken (read this earlier today). Trying to find the thread where I read this... here's the thread, message #4628117.

Does this relate to your situation???

Starting to lean toward the MB tho... <-- not yet.. still a chance it might be something else


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> If I remember correctly, that's the second time this happened to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, I'm reminded that when I flashed the VBIOS (both times), when I rebooted, the drivers were gone (well, just not loading) as if I had installed another card. When I reflashed to my original BIOS, the same thing happened.
> 
> Do you have the same BIOS on both card?
> 
> Starting to lean toward the MB tho...


It has happened but not like this before. I had to uninstall 320.49 and then I tried to reinstall and it failed so I did it again and made sure that Perform clean install was checked and it went fine. I just ran a bench again on my old card and performance is about the same as it was before.

They are both on unmodded bios but my new card has an older bios it looks like since I did flash my old one to the updated bios on EVGAs forum. It could very well be that or my motherboard is having a hissy.


----------



## sniperpowa

The fastest card remains fast the slower one remains slow now a days.. I Have a SC and non SC in SLI I called EVGA to ask about the clock speeds being so different since I thought they would match. The cards use to do that not with these cards.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> What core speed do you see on PrecisionX. Click on performance log at the bottom left, then double click any of the graph to bring the window that has all the good stuff. The first one on top should be GPU Clock, Mhz -- run a benchmark, then open that window and check the Max located in the left of the graph (in red). That's the *real* max core.
> 
> Note it down, then try activating the +38mV over voltage (or disable it) and see if you see any difference (there will be a difference). Let me know what you see there.
> 
> Also, the graphs will help you determine if the card is throttling or not due perhaps to temperatures or power usage.
> 
> ASIC is good.
> 
> btw, I sometimes have issues activating the 0.38mV with precision.. I need to click Apply a few times to make sure it's on. Also, it will *not* be active on reboot so you need to reactivate it again. Well, at least that's how it acts on my setup. Good thing I don't use it for 24/7 oc.


lol, the problem with the over voltage was that I closed down the little window







Managed to pass one round with +40 on the core which boosted up close to 1202Mhz. After that I tried +50, but the driver crashed pretty quick. Went down to +45, but after that crash it refused to go over 563Mhz. No matter what I did, went back to stock etc it stayed the same, never even "tried" to go higher.

Ever experienced something similar?


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> It has happened but not like this before. I had to uninstall 320.49 and then I tried to reinstall and it failed so I did it again and made sure that Perform clean install was checked and it went fine. I just ran a bench again on my old card and performance is about the same as it was before.
> 
> They are both on unmodded bios but my new card has an older bios it looks like since I did flash my old one to the updated bios on EVGAs forum. It could very well be that or my motherboard is having a hissy.


I think I just found someone who has this exact same problem... here's the tread on GeForce forum.

Note this sentence... *Deactivating my SLI, I lose display on both screens and have to reboot my pc and reinstall the lastest drivers.*

Would you say that describes what you're experiencing?

Also, might be worth flashing the card your returning with the same BIOS as the new card (or vice versa) to see if it helps at all.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> lol, the problem with the over voltage was that I closed down the little window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to pass one round with +40 on the core which boosted up close to 1202Mhz. After that I tried +50, but the driver crashed pretty quick. Went down to +45, but after that crash it refused to go over 563Mhz. No matter what I did, went back to stock etc it stayed the same, never even "tried" to go higher.
> 
> Ever experienced something similar?


1202 is pretty much over my limit on stock BIOS myself. I need to use a modded BIOS to even be able to benchmark at those speeds. stable is 1179 on stock for me for benchmarks. I game at 1097/+300 mem knowing I have a 'little' buffer available.









Whenever I crash on trying OCing, I always *reboot*, then reset PrecisionX to default and make sure Over Voltage is disabled, then I reapply a lower OC & retest.

Are you saying that your card is now stuck on 563Mhz all the time? or that it was stuck at that speed after the crash? Did a reboot fix it for you?

** WARNING ** **WARNING** huge wall of text below...

There's something else about these new card technology wise. They now use what is called voltage/core bins. It's hard to explain but I'll give it a shot... note that this applies to the core only, no the memory. Also, and this is important, there is a wall of china of text below... grab a coffee/beer, relax, put some music and hopefully, it's clear enough to be understandable -- I'm not a good explainer, but I'll give it a shot.

Also, I'm by no mean an expert on the subject having been introduced to this tech for about 10 days. What follows is my understanding of the new tech found on the GTX 780/TITAN and perhaps the 770/760 as well.

note: while I was writing this, I realized I suck at explaining some concept.. bear with me









1) What are Bins = They are block of either 13Mhz for cores or 13mv for Voltage. (It's almost always 13 based -- both for speed of core, or microVolts (mV) for voltage)

2) Say that my card is factory OC to 954 & that it *boosts* to 1058Mhz while benching Valley. The card is boosting to 1058mhz because it's able to. By default (if you look at GPUz), it's *supposed* to boost at 1006Mhz, BUT it's got enough power (voltage) to go over that default boost up to 1058Mhz.

Now, you notice that 1058-1006 = 52 = 13x4 = 4 bins.

SOME cards will by default (without any overclock from the user) go much higher than 1058... I've seen one on this page or the previous page that boost automatically at 1123 core. That means that at stock, he/she gets 9 free bins (if his/her card was factory OCd to 954). while I only get 4. This happens mostly because of the ASIC quality of the card. Mine is at 62.3% which is pretty low. (_There's still a debate on this, but IMHO, there is a correlation between ASIC & the capacity of the card to OC higher on the same voltage_.)

3) So, what I discovered when experimenting OCing with PrecisionX is that in order to jump to another core bin (say go from 1058Mhz to 1071Mhz), I need to add +13 (bin size). Any number between +1 to +12 will stay at 1058Mhz but as soon as I hit +13, it jumps to 1071. From what I could observe, there is *NO* 1062Mhz or 1064Mhz core speed. It always jumps from 1058 to 1071, then 1084, then 1097->1110->1123 and so on and so on.

4) in short, on my card,
+0 to +12 = 1058Mhz
+13 to +25 = 1071Mhz
+26 to +38 = 1084Mhz
+39 to +52 = 1097Mhz
+53 to +66 = 1110Mhz
etc
etc

and your Card with +38mV
+0 to +12 = 1163Mhz
+13 to +25 = 1176Mhz
+26 to +38 = 1189Mhz
+39 to +52 = 1202Mhz
etc

So, let's take your card now. You say that you tried +50 then +40. At +50 you were at 1202. Thing is that at +40 you were **also** at 1202 (same core bin if you look at the numbers just above). btw, that means that at +0, your card runs at boost 1163Mhz -- that's without YOU adding anything to the core! wow. That was with +38mV though.

5) Voltage bins. Voltage works in a similar way as far as I'm concerned (my card anyway). Notice that the Over Voltage amount is +38mV which is almost 13*3 -- Adding numbers to the OV is the equivalent of adding +core in PrecisionX. First, you'll notice that you cannot add just +1mV.. it jumps to +13mV, then +25mV and finally +38mV. So if I add +13mV, I will jump from my default 1058 to 1071. Adding +25mV = boost to 1084Mhz, and finally +38mV = 1097Mhz.

5a) I'm not sure about this but I _think_ (need confirmation here), that on very good cards, adding 1 voltage bin (+13mV) might OC the core more than 1 core bin. Meaning that adding +13mV on a very good card might jump the core by 26 or 39Mhz instead of just 13Mhz. If anyone who was able to read through this book can verify this, it'd be great thank









6) finally.. phew!







All of this was to let you know that OCing these new cards doesn't work the same as the previous ones where adding +1 to the core would OC it at +1Mhz. These new cards work in 13 point bins. So your +50 & +40 you mentioned were actually the same OC while you were thinking you were lowering it. If you wanted to lower it one bin, you'd need to use +38 (or +26 which is part of the same bin). +26 to +38 are the same overclock. +39 to +52 are also part of the same core overclock (1202Mhz for you), 1097Mhz for me.

7) simply, on my card (and probably on the other ones too.. need confirmation here), if my +core is divisible by 13, then I'm jumping to another core bin, therefore increasing it's boost by +13Mhz. Same goes for Over Voltage although +25mV & +38mV aren't really 13 multiples. (close enough I say







)

8) since I'm not sure that the voltage bins are uniquely +13Mhz on very good card, I can't really calculate what your normal boost is when you're at factory stock settings. Let me know & if you want I'll give you the number needed to reach the precise core Mhz OC.









I'm really really sorry about this HUGE wall of text







. This weird way of OCing had been bugging me for the last week & there's a lot of people who don't know about the bins. Thought I'd take the occasion to try (TRY I say -- not necessarily succeeding) to explain it.









/cheers

I didn't mention about the POWER target & TEMP target sliders found in PrecisionX OR about card throttling when they reach their max temp/power target. I'm still a bit confused about those since my card never throttles except on Furmark and Kombuster. Thing is, I don't know why it throttles since the power or temp isn't even close to the max. Another mystery to solve







.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> I think I just found someone who has this exact same problem... here's the tread on GeForce forum.
> 
> Note this sentence... *Deactivating my SLI, I lose display on both screens and have to reboot my pc and reinstall the lastest drivers.*
> 
> Would you say that describes what you're experiencing?
> 
> Also, might be worth flashing the card your returning with the same BIOS as the new card (or vice versa) to see if it helps at all.


ya that is exactly what happens. Not every time but sometimes.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> ya that is exactly what happens. Not every time but sometimes.


That's odd =/

To get 120fps are you using driver tricks or untouched?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey guys i know this is off topic but check out my case mod work log. link is my sign rig right below


Nice job on it so far, lol I wish i could mod my case, but I don't have the skills or tools to do so. Really gives it a personal touch.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> 1202 is pretty much over my limit on stock BIOS myself. I need to use a modded BIOS to even be able to benchmark at those speeds. stable is 1179 on stock for me for benchmarks. I game at 1097/+300 mem knowing I have a 'little' buffer available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I crash on trying OCing, I always *reboot*, then reset PrecisionX to default and make sure Over Voltage is disabled, then I reapply a lower OC & retest.
> 
> Are you saying that your card is now stuck on 563Mhz all the time? or that it was stuck at that speed after the crash? Did a reboot fix it for you?


Yeah, did that when it happened the first time i oc:ed it. Rebooting solved it this time too, not really sure what happens... maybe it fails to reload the drivers properly? Anyways, did some more testing but for some reason it never did want to get to 1202Mhz again, just 1189Mhz. ASIC went up to 72.1% too. By looking at it, it seems as it's because I hit my power limit? Not really sure what to make of all this, not that experienced


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yeah, did that when it happened the first time i oc:ed it. Rebooting solved it this time too, not really sure what happens... maybe it fails to reload the drivers properly? Anyways, did some more testing but for some reason it never did want to get to 1202Mhz again, just 1189Mhz. ASIC went up to 72.1% too. By looking at it, it seems as it's because I hit my power limit? Not really sure what to make of all this, not that experienced


To be truthful, I'm far from experienced either. I just got the card 10 days or so ago, so I'm new to this as well. I played a LOT with it though and since people on this forum are amazing & very helpful , I'd like to return the favor any way I can while hoping I'm not misleading anyone. (I tested everything I wrote to be sure).

Note that you should reread the message you quoted as I added about 3 chapter of stuff discussing bins, OCing, what the numbers mean, why changing +core sometimes doesn't do anything, etc. It's very long though, be warned lol

You mention not being able to reach 1202Mhz again.. it looks like you perhaps forgot the Over Voltage? (I talk about it in my modded message above.. just look for the wall of text.. that's me







)

correction: I just saw the image you posted & you were at 1.1870v (means you used +38mV). I also noticed that you TDP was at 107% which will make the card throttle (lower the core and sometimes the voltage too). Never had that happen to me yet so I'm not sure how to fix that to allow you to go further if that's what you want. There are modded BIOS that will always keep the voltage @ max (allows you to go up to 1.2120v). I tried it for a few hours to see what my card could do, but I flashed back to the stock BIOS once I knew. It works well enough for me & I love how silent/cool it stays, even while benchmarking.

Hope someone will talk about this TDP issue though.. I know nothing about why some cards reach it while others have a harder time reaching it (never happened to me yet).


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey guys i know this is off topic but check out my case mod work log. link is my sign rig right below


Darn! Looks amazing!

I love how you chose a pattern (color) & went with it... even the memory have red HS







And the fans too, man you really went for it -- it really looks great! . All very tidy, tie wraps for cables, tons of breathing space. Looks brand new too (soo clean compared to mine lol).

You Sir have a lot more patience, guts then I have!

Is that a custom water cooling system? or a closed one? (what brand?) -- rechecked the picture & I think I saw a hint of a reservoir at the bottom right of the picture.

When do you expect to have it running? (looks almost complete to me on first picture).

Really lovin it. Beautiful job man. Post that first picture we get to on this thread so everyone can see it. Work of art I say!

Congrats!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> That's odd =/
> 
> To get 120fps are you using driver tricks or untouched?


Ya I do the basic drive settings listed in the valley thread that everyone seems to use. I am RMA'ing my old card and see how it goes with the replacement.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey guys i know this is off topic but check out my case mod work log. link is my sign rig right below


nice work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay so following my other post earlier today: I was lucky enough to order an EVGA 780 ACX while the 'egg had them in stock (for like what, 2 minutes?) and should receive it soon.
> 
> My question is for those who already have it: since this card is dumping the hot air in the case and not blowing it out like the reference cooler, should I have my side fan (which is right at the same level of the GPU) push air in the case or pull air out from the case?
> 
> I want to double check since I might be wrong on this one, but my idea was to pull air from the case, which is basically sucking the hot air dumped downward from the ACX cooler and shoot it out of the case.
> 
> My previous one was the reference cooler and I had it the other way around, side fan shooting cold air on the GPU.
> 
> Thoughts?


i had tried it and a side fan never helped on my dual fan 660ftw but they had great temps at max 65C.
now with my new 780oc i had to install a side fan and when it blow hot air out of case, there was no temp change and card was hitting 80C and starting to throttle. benchmarks were lower ... when i switched it and started to blow air from outside, it cooled down the pcb i assume and my max temp hit 77C. and thats just 80mm i am using with 780, i will now get a 120mm and see how the temps behave

PS: i somehow cant get over 59fps in any of the unigine benchmarks and i have the vsync off in nvidia cp, benchmark itself, and performance is set to maximum in nvidia cp. any ideas? its for sure not cpu or pcie bottleneck as a guy with gtx670 and i5 -760 has 73 max fps in his unigine heaven 4 screenshot
EDIT: solved i had frame limit set in msi afterburner
one more thing. how much TDP gpu power utilization do you get? hwinfo63 says in my case 81% in 3d mark and 77% in bioshock infinite. naturally gpu usage is 99%

thank you
revro


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey guys i know this is off topic but check out my case mod work log. link is my sign rig right below


Very nice setup. You did very well. Did you sleeve those yourself?


----------



## Markus

Can't wait to join you guys in here.. About time that I replace this measly GTX 560 Ti..









Just need to wait for the next paycheck and I'll be ordering a GTX 780 (whichever reference design is the cheapest) along with a Dell U2713HM..


----------



## Retrolock

Hmmmm... I don't know if it's worth it to upgrade from a 670 - 780... But I am TEMPTED!!!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revro


Thank you. I'm still working on my rig and it will be up and running soon, I hope by next saturday maybe before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Very nice setup. You did very well. Did you sleeve those yourself?


Yup, all sleeving and mods check out my work log fir more info. I will be doing some of my sleeve today I want to remove all the grey sleeve from my cables.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> 1202 is pretty much over my limit on stock BIOS myself. I need to use a modded BIOS to even be able to benchmark at those speeds. stable is 1179 on stock for me for benchmarks. I game at 1097/+300 mem knowing I have a 'little' buffer available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I crash on trying OCing, I always *reboot*, then reset PrecisionX to default and make sure Over Voltage is disabled, then I reapply a lower OC & retest.
> 
> Are you saying that your card is now stuck on 563Mhz all the time? or that it was stuck at that speed after the crash? Did a reboot fix it for you?
> 
> ** WARNING ** **WARNING** huge wall of text below...
> 
> There's something else about these new card technology wise. They now use what is called voltage/core bins. It's hard to explain but I'll give it a shot... note that this applies to the core only, no the memory. Also, and this is important, there is a wall of china of text below... grab a coffee/beer, relax, put some music and hopefully, it's clear enough to be understandable -- I'm not a good explainer, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Also, I'm by no mean an expert on the subject having been introduced to this tech for about 10 days. What follows is my understanding of the new tech found on the GTX 780/TITAN and perhaps the 770/760 as well.
> 
> note: while I was writing this, I realized I suck at explaining some concept.. bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What are Bins = They are block of either 13Mhz for cores or 13mv for Voltage. (It's almost always 13 based -- both for speed of core, or microVolts (mV) for voltage)
> 
> 2) Say that my card is factory OC to 954 & that it *boosts* to 1058Mhz while benching Valley. The card is boosting to 1058mhz because it's able to. By default (if you look at GPUz), it's *supposed* to boost at 1006Mhz, BUT it's got enough power (voltage) to go over that default boost up to 1058Mhz.
> 
> Now, you notice that 1058-1006 = 52 = 13x4 = 4 bins.
> 
> SOME cards will by default (without any overclock from the user) go much higher than 1058... I've seen one on this page or the previous page that boost automatically at 1123 core. That means that at stock, he/she gets 9 free bins (if his/her card was factory OCd to 954). while I only get 4. This happens mostly because of the ASIC quality of the card. Mine is at 62.3% which is pretty low. (_There's still a debate on this, but IMHO, there is a correlation between ASIC & the capacity of the card to OC higher on the same voltage_.)
> 
> 3) So, what I discovered when experimenting OCing with PrecisionX is that in order to jump to another core bin (say go from 1058Mhz to 1071Mhz), I need to add +13 (bin size). Any number between +1 to +12 will stay at 1058Mhz but as soon as I hit +13, it jumps to 1071. From what I could observe, there is *NO* 1062Mhz or 1064Mhz core speed. It always jumps from 1058 to 1071, then 1084, then 1097->1110->1123 and so on and so on.
> 
> 4) in short, on my card,
> +0 to +12 = 1058Mhz
> +13 to +25 = 1071Mhz
> +26 to +38 = 1084Mhz
> +39 to +52 = 1097Mhz
> +53 to +66 = 1110Mhz
> etc
> etc
> 
> and your Card with +38mV
> +0 to +12 = 1163Mhz
> +13 to +25 = 1176Mhz
> +26 to +38 = 1189Mhz
> +39 to +52 = 1202Mhz
> etc
> 
> So, let's take your card now. You say that you tried +50 then +40. At +50 you were at 1202. Thing is that at +40 you were **also** at 1202 (same core bin if you look at the numbers just above). btw, that means that at +0, your card runs at boost 1163Mhz -- that's without YOU adding anything to the core! wow. That was with +38mV though.
> 
> 5) Voltage bins. Voltage works in a similar way as far as I'm concerned (my card anyway). Notice that the Over Voltage amount is +38mV which is almost 13*3 -- Adding numbers to the OV is the equivalent of adding +core in PrecisionX. First, you'll notice that you cannot add just +1mV.. it jumps to +13mV, then +25mV and finally +38mV. So if I add +13mV, I will jump from my default 1058 to 1071. Adding +25mV = boost to 1084Mhz, and finally +38mV = 1097Mhz.
> 
> 5a) I'm not sure about this but I _think_ (need confirmation here), that on very good cards, adding 1 voltage bin (+13mV) might OC the core more than 1 core bin. Meaning that adding +13mV on a very good card might jump the core by 26 or 39Mhz instead of just 13Mhz. If anyone who was able to read through this book can verify this, it'd be great thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) finally.. phew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this was to let you know that OCing these new cards doesn't work the same as the previous ones where adding +1 to the core would OC it at +1Mhz. These new cards work in 13 point bins. So your +50 & +40 you mentioned were actually the same OC while you were thinking you were lowering it. If you wanted to lower it one bin, you'd need to use +38 (or +26 which is part of the same bin). +26 to +38 are the same overclock. +39 to +52 are also part of the same core overclock (1202Mhz for you), 1097Mhz for me.
> 
> 7) simply, on my card (and probably on the other ones too.. need confirmation here), if my +core is divisible by 13, then I'm jumping to another core bin, therefore increasing it's boost by +13Mhz. Same goes for Over Voltage although +25mV & +38mV aren't really 13 multiples. (close enough I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 8) since I'm not sure that the voltage bins are uniquely +13Mhz on very good card, I can't really calculate what your normal boost is when you're at factory stock settings. Let me know & if you want I'll give you the number needed to reach the precise core Mhz OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really really sorry about this HUGE wall of text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This weird way of OCing had been bugging me for the last week & there's a lot of people who don't know about the bins. Thought I'd take the occasion to try (TRY I say -- not necessarily succeeding) to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /cheers
> 
> I didn't mention about the POWER target & TEMP target sliders found in PrecisionX OR about card throttling when they reach their max temp/power target. I'm still a bit confused about those since my card never throttles except on Furmark and Kombuster. Thing is, I don't know why it throttles since the power or temp isn't even close to the max. Another mystery to solve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very intresting read







This was actually the same on my 670 i owned, the boost also jumped by 13Mhz. However, in order to get my card stable in all games, dropping the core without changing it's boost actually worked. I could run some games at 1293Mhz but in order to get it stable i first had to drop the boost to 1280Mhz and from there decreasing the core with one until finally managed to find a setting which allowed me to play all games without the drivers crashing.

I'm also wondering if there's any corelation to the power target and overvoltage. You can give the card an extra 6% in power (just guessing it's the tdp). I think what's "holding me back" is that even with extra added voltage, the card wont get past 1187mv. I've seen short pushes over it but just for a second or so before power limit kicks in. Seems to be "silicon lottery" upon reading a topic. Two guys card does 1200mv without even ocing the core while two others have their mv stuck at 1187mv.

Could it be that in order to reach those speeds of 1202Mhz and higher plus with added mem clock, that 1187mv just isn't enough and since it seems to be a built in power limit(?) the card clocks itself down when hitting those. On a side note, whenever it does crash running firestrike, the card seems to "disable" one of these cores you're talking about. Only way to "fix it" is by rebooting. I managed to pass one round again in Firestike with +40 on the core, but with no mem oc and also DROPPED the mv to +25.

*EDIT:* Well, enabled k-boost and added vcore with +38 (not that it makes any difference with the last bump, it stays the same) with +39 on core and +195 on the mem and passed a round http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/857598
Tried the same with 3d mark 11, but it would just gave me artifacts. Think I'm done for now anyways









+52 on the core is the next bump for the boost to kick in at 1215Mhz, that instantly made the drivers crash though. Still, it's alright i guess. +39 means 1045Mhz on the core with a boost to 1202Mhz. Means It's pushed to +182Mhz from stock. Not super, but defo ok







In time, one will probably try out other BIOSes, but for now I think I'm good









Stock, or factory OC:ed my card boost form 1006Mhz which is core, up to 1137Mhz. If i just add more power without doing anything else, it goes up to 1163Mhz.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks everyone managed to update bios from normal to SC


----------



## Anoxy

Hi everyone. I'd like to give NVIDIA a try after using XFire 7970s for a while, so I'm looking at trading them in for two GTX 780s.

My question is, if i'll be running them on air, would two reference cards be a bad idea? Should I wait for some custom cooling options like the ACX to come out?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'd like to give NVIDIA a try after using XFire 7970s for a while, so I'm looking at trading them in for two GTX 780s.
> 
> My question is, if i'll be running them on air, would two reference cards be a bad idea? Should I wait for some custom cooling options like the ACX to come out?


ACX is already out, if you going SLI just get a reference cooler and you will be all set. you want to grab two hi flow brackets it will help a bit too. ACX is only good when you are running a single card or if you have a third pci slot them ACX can do a good job.
PS: make sure if you grab a ACX use the first and the third pci slot just to give some more space between those cards more breathing.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'd like to give NVIDIA a try after using XFire 7970s for a while, so I'm looking at trading them in for two GTX 780s.
> 
> My question is, if i'll be running them on air, would two reference cards be a bad idea? Should I wait for some custom cooling options like the ACX to come out?


already out and I run a Gigabyte WF3 model..
reference to me is only for water cooling SLI / CF-X set-ups.


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks for the input guys. I'd like to order them from Amazon, and I've read on EVGA's forums that they're barely shipping any new units, and the estimated shipping time on Amazon is "1-2 months" for the ACX.

So I was looking at the Asus reference cards for SLI, but I wasn't sure if the coolers would get too hot without water blocks.

edit: I like the Galaxy design, and it matches my color scheme, but I don't know anything about Galaxy as a brand.


----------



## hrockh

is there any news regarding Shadowplay?

it is a h.264 hardware-based video recorder, which means video recording has no significant performance hit

more info here http://www.polygon.com/2013/5/23/4358140/nvidia-geforce-experience-shadowplay-release-date


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. I'd like to order them from Amazon, and I've read on EVGA's forums that they're barely shipping any new units, and the estimated shipping time on Amazon is "1-2 months" for the ACX.
> 
> So I was looking at the Asus reference cards for SLI, but I wasn't sure if the coolers would get too hot without water blocks.
> 
> edit: I like the Galaxy design, and it matches my color scheme, but I don't know anything about Galaxy as a brand.


I have 2 ACX SC's in my case and at idle right now the first card is running at 26-28c and the other at 23c with fans at 80% which is not to loud at all. My case is a bit different though since the mobo is turned 90 degrees. In a bech test like Valley the first card gets to around 70 and the other about 60c. IF you want to keep up with stock get an account at nowinstock.net and activate the alerts for amazon, tiger direct and newegg. They were not tracking the ACX SC's from Tiger direct until I emailed them about odd enough. They totally missed it.lol Tiger had them in stock on Wed and they told me they should have more on the 10th of july but that could change.

I don't know anything about Galaxy but I can tell you that EVGA's customer service is the best. There is someone there 24/7 that speaks English.lol I had to deal with MSI and ASUS in the past and customer service was always an issue getting someone I could understand with their broken English. I just set up an RMA with EVGA for my first card for a faulty displayport and they are so easy to deal with and super fast on the turn around. I paid the cross ship method so they will send a new card out before they get mine back and then they will refund the money when they get the old card.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Very intresting read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was actually the same on my 670 i owned, the boost also jumped by 13Mhz. However, in order to get my card stable in all games, dropping the core without changing it's boost actually worked. I could run some games at 1293Mhz but in order to get it stable i first had to drop the boost to 1280Mhz and from there decreasing the core with one until finally managed to find a setting which allowed me to play all games without the drivers crashing.
> 
> I'm also wondering if there's any corelation to the power target and overvoltage. You can give the card an extra 6% in power (just guessing it's the tdp). I think what's "holding me back" is that even with extra added voltage, the card wont get past 1187mv. I've seen short pushes over it but just for a second or so before power limit kicks in. Seems to be "silicon lottery" upon reading a topic. Two guys card does 1200mv without even ocing the core while two others have their mv stuck at 1187mv.
> 
> Could it be that in order to reach those speeds of 1202Mhz and higher plus with added mem clock, that 1187mv just isn't enough and since it seems to be a built in power limit(?) the card clocks itself down when hitting those. On a side note, whenever it does crash running firestrike, the card seems to "disable" one of these cores you're talking about. Only way to "fix it" is by rebooting. I managed to pass one round again in Firestike with +40 on the core, but with no mem oc and also DROPPED the mv to +25.
> 
> *EDIT:* Well, enabled k-boost and added vcore with +38 (not that it makes any difference with the last bump, it stays the same) with +39 on core and +195 on the mem and passed a round http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/857598
> Tried the same with 3d mark 11, but it would just gave me artifacts. Think I'm done for now anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +52 on the core is the next bump for the boost to kick in at 1215Mhz, that instantly made the drivers crash though. Still, it's alright i guess. +39 means 1045Mhz on the core with a boost to 1202Mhz. Means It's pushed to +182Mhz from stock. Not super, but defo ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time, one will probably try out other BIOSes, but for now I think I'm good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock, or factory OC:ed my card boost form 1006Mhz which is core, up to 1137Mhz. If i just add more power without doing anything else, it goes up to 1163Mhz.


Thanks









Pretty good card from what I can see. Your factory stock boost is higher than my 24/7 OC 1137Mhz vs my 1097Mhz







. As for 1.1870v as opposed to 1.2000v, from what I've been reading, the higher the ASIC (higher is good), the less voltage it requires to achieve the same speeds. AS to why they block the card voltage to 1.1870v on those card, that I have no clues. TDP? Temps?

Therefore, for example, if you were to try a modded BIOS which would 'unlock' the card voltage to 1.2120v, you'd gain +250mV !!.

There'd probably be TDP issues there lol, but just knowing it's there is nice to know.

Thanks for the input on this & Firestrike. I had no idea about the 'disabling' of one core bin. I'll have to check if it does the same on my card whenever I'm up to again for testing.

Now I've gotta go read up on this K-BOOST thingy.

/cheers


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> EDIT: solved i had frame limit set in msi afterburner
> one more thing. how much TDP gpu power utilization do you get? hwinfo63 says in my case 81% in 3d mark and 77% in bioshock infinite. naturally gpu usage is 99%
> 
> thank you
> revro


TDP for me is 78% on Valley run & 80% on Firestrike run (tests only). -- as for games, FC3 varies a LOT since I VSync to 60fps, so I've seen it as low as ~50% & up to ~65% on a quick test, TDP on Borderlands 2 never went over 50% after 5 mins of testing. core was at minimum (auto throttle) so the card stayed int he 38c-42c range


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> TDP for me is 78% on Valley run & 80% on Firestrike run (tests only). -- as for games, FC3 varies a LOT since I VSync to 60fps, so I've seen it as low as ~50% & up to ~65% on a quick test, TDP on Borderlands 2 never went over 50% after 5 mins of testing. core was at minimum (auto throttle) so the card stayed int he 38c-42c range


thanks i will be redoing all my benches on 780 now that i no longer have 59fps max








right now i am doing benches on 660ftw before i sell it

best
revro


----------



## MerkageTurk

the SC bios is totally different then normal bios +130 core clock offset = 1220

Edit: 666 posts


----------



## i7monkey

I've got my EVGA GTX 780 SC running at 1189 with the no-throttle bios at 1.2V.

Is it safe to bump it higher and go 1.212V 24/7?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I've got my EVGA GTX 780 SC running at 1189 with the no-throttle bios at 1.2V.
> 
> Is it safe to bump it higher and go 1.212V 24/7?


Yup, Don't be afraid to pump the voltage this card can handle it very easy.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1440P has 80% more pixels then 1080P or 3,6 million Vs 2 million saying games will look much better cant be quite said in words
> 
> And you dont need to use more then 2x AA in 1440P


I think you've just changed my mind, thanks!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I think you've just changed my mind, thanks!


my 1440P screen does look really great but I hate the input lag for FPS games. For something that is not FPS like BF3 it is the way to go for sure. You will be at a disadvantage against a player like me in BF3 with a 120hz screen and cranking 130-200fps the entire time. I was in a match last night and I went 75/10 and got called a hacker several times, but even when I tried to explain to them that it has to do with my setup most likely and the fact that I may just have a better connection to the server plus a certain amount of skill it didn't matter. If I play on my 1440 screen I find I lose way more confrontations due to lag and low refresh rate making the action far less smooth and responsive. The 2 780's really do their job though.

Crysis 3 will look too good in 1440p or 1600p.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well to be honest, I do enjoy FPS games but mostly for their Single player campaigns, I will be playing BF4 MP but I'm not too competitive with it. Just play for fun. Also yes I believe Crysis 3 would look amazing, great having next gen games already


----------



## sniperpowa

Anyone playing BF3 with SLI? I'm having horrible problems doesn't make alot of sense. I get low GPU usage and stuttering I have tried every driver clean installed O/S swapped cards around. Im not sure its like my CPU is bottlenecking me but other games play great. Im on a 3930k @ 4.6ghz 2133mhz ram 9-11-10-28 2t. Both cards running stock. Im also running the game off of an SSD in ahci so everything should be flying......
BTW If I run non SLI it runs smoother than with!!!


----------



## Leader

My absolute stable stock clocks are 1137MHz (boost) and 1627MHz memory with 1.150 volts, what do you think? I clearly didn't win silicon lottery but middle of the pack or just unlucky...what are average 780 overclocks without overvolting? I can game with higher memory clocks but then 3DMark 11 gives artifacts. With 1.2 volts card boosts about 1170-1190MHz.


----------



## kx11

tested 326.01 wqhl

pretty solid on windows8 ( not 8.1 )

batman AC @ 1440p maxed out ( physx high + 8x msaa + details extreme ) average 75fps


----------



## Bacheezi

Really wish they would release a driver (on their website) which has some 780 performance boosts. I'm sitting on 320.49 just because its the newest thing they've got...


----------



## theMillen

i love my QNIX QX2710. best of both worlds if you ask me, 1440, and easily overclockable, i can quite make it to 120hz, but does 110 easily, i usually have it clocked at 96hz though, since i only have 1 780. Crysis 3, Metro (hell 2033 or Last Light) look amazing. and with 6ms input lag it isnt too bad (it only has dl-dvi, the option with more inputs, creates more input lag) and i wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Anyone playing BF3 with SLI? I'm having horrible problems doesn't make alot of sense. I get low GPU usage and stuttering I have tried every driver clean installed O/S swapped cards around. Im not sure its like my CPU is bottlenecking me but other games play great. Im on a 3930k @ 4.6ghz 2133mhz ram 9-11-10-28 2t. Both cards running stock. Im also running the game off of an SSD in ahci so everything should be flying......
> BTW If I run non SLI it runs smoother than with!!!


I am and I am not seeing any stutter.I got a ton of sutter with my AMD cards though. I seriously doubt you have a cpu issue. My 2600 is at 4.6 right now so that would mean mine are bottlenecked also and even worse. Perhaps the other pci lane is not running right? maybe try running one card in that slot only and see how it runs.

Do you have hyperthreading enabled? if so try with it off.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well to be honest, I do enjoy FPS games but mostly for their Single player campaigns, I will be playing BF4 MP but I'm not too competitive with it. Just play for fun. Also yes I believe Crysis 3 would look amazing, great having next gen games already


I love FPS games. I just got a QNIX 2710 (110hz 1440p) and gave my Samsung SA27950D (120hz 1080p) to my wife. I don't miss it one bit I only paid $309 with no tax. Can't complain one bit. Nothing beat it for the price and nothing else less than $500 will push a pixel clock on one display this high. It is slower than the Samsung which is one of the fastest monitors at 1080p. But its not enough to make a huge difference. And detail on resolution helps out. Example since things are slightly slower you loose a slight advantage. But I make up a advantage with better aiming at a distance. I can see targets across map much easier. And its even in distances that are not too far like it is easier to make a head shot across a very large room in Close Quarters with a standard assault rifle. Because you can make out the detail better on 1440p.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am and I am not seeing any stutter.I got a ton of sutter with my AMD cards though. I seriously doubt you have a cpu issue. My 2600 is at 4.6 right now so that would mean mine are bottlenecked also and even worse. Perhaps the other pci lane is not running right? maybe try running one card in that slot only and see how it runs.
> 
> Do you have hyperthreading enabled? if so try with it off.


I will try different pcie slots and yes I tried HT off it actually got worse...


----------



## kx11

my results with valley


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my results with valley


Dang I can not get more than 120.4fps and a max of 183fps. I tried with my cpu clocked to 4.8ghz and the cards clocked as high as they will go both are under 1200mhz and under 3400mhz on memory. I am missing about 5 or 6 FPS it seems no matter what I do and I do run the driver tweaks and one monitor only for the bench.

Also how is Win 8 working out for you? I am going to do an new build and I only have 7 pro OEM disc. Been looking for win 7 pro retail and cant find it for a decent price anywhere.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Dang I can not get more than 120.4fps and a max of 183fps. I tried with my cpu clocked to 4.8ghz and the cards clocked as high as they will go both are under 1200mhz and under 3400mhz on memory. I am missing about 5 or 6 FPS it seems no matter what I do and I do run the driver tweaks and one monitor only for the bench.
> 
> Also how is Win 8 working out for you? I am going to do an new build and I only have 7 pro OEM disc. Been looking for win 7 pro retail and cant find it for a decent price anywhere.


well i did the NVCP tricks to enhance the performance without it i might lose 200 points , my CPU was @ 4.7ghz

windows8 is the best OS made by MS ever , smooth like butter and makes win 7 to me so dated , win 7 wins win8 in one tiny point and that is allowing multiple .exe to run over your game like fxaa injectors + recording videos from fraps without losing the injector effects

other than that win8 wins hands down


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. I'd like to order them from Amazon, and I've read on EVGA's forums that they're barely shipping any new units, and the estimated shipping time on Amazon is "1-2 months" for the ACX.
> 
> So I was looking at the Asus reference cards for SLI, but I wasn't sure if the coolers would get too hot without water blocks.
> 
> edit: I like the Galaxy design, and it matches my color scheme, but I don't know anything about Galaxy as a brand.


Last week the estimate changed on Amazon from 1-2 months to 1-4 weeks. I also would prefer Amazon, but the ACX units seem to come in/out of stock on Newegg regularly. For Newegg I signed up for email notify and picked up two right when I received the email. I also must note that they only were only in stock at the egg for 45 minutes. My







if you are still looking for the ACX before Amazon has them in stock...


----------



## Macho Man

So after trying all types drivers I ended up with the 326.01. and like before I would get "Driver has stopped working" crash right when i start up heaven benchmark 4.0 or any games. I was about to give up by taking it out of the waterblock and back into the reference fan to send it back, but I didnt want to wait 2 weeks. So I ended up putting it back in with fans and lowering my GPU clock offset to -50mhz and i finally able to complete a benchmark. temperature stayed at 65c
http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1204_zpse1538c82.jpg.html

so my question is..am I not able to overclock it now since I have to underclock it to work? should i RMA this for a new one?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> That's what I read about (faster card scaling down to the slowest -- I just wasn't sure it was still the case with the new tech boost 2.0).
> 1123 @ stock! /sigh I have to OC +66 just to get that number /bigsigh...... /verybigsigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great cards there though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Seriously though, I can't compare myself since I'm a one card owner, but can you give us some other benchmark results (Valley, Heaven 4.0 both on extreme, vantage perhaps too) just to compare & see if your speeds are affected on all the benchs or just Firestrike X? The valley thread here is great to compare, strive to achieve scores. I'm actually going to check, after typing this, if they have the same type of threads for the other benchmarks.
> 
> oh, what drivers are you using too. Just saw a nice diff between 314.22 & 326.01 just a few minutes ago on my setup.
> 
> As for driver settings, you can optimize (tweaks) the program for benchmarking... there's a great guide on this on the valley thread of this site here. It does make a difference.
> 
> /cheers


Thanks man, I'm really happy with my second card, currently i'm using the 314.22 drivers and my cards seems stable at

GPU1 @ 1136 CC 1602 MC @ 1.18v
GPU2 @ 1201 CC 1602 MC @ 1.16v (stock voltage)

I did a regular Fire strike (results here)

I actually having done any tweaking to my driver settings... apart from turning on SLI and also turning the performance mode to single monitor. Btw, when was the 326.01 released? i haven't been looking for new drivers these few days so i don't know, anyone recommend using it?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> So after trying all types drivers I ended up with the 326.01. and like before I would get "Driver has stopped working" crash right when i start up heaven benchmark 4.0 or any games. I was about to give up by taking it out of the waterblock and back into the reference fan to send it back, but I didnt want to wait 2 weeks. So I ended up putting it back in with fans and lowering my GPU clock offset to -50mhz and i finally able to complete a benchmark. temperature stayed at 65c
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1204_zpse1538c82.jpg.html
> 
> so my question is..am I not able to overclock it now since I have to underclock it to work? should i RMA this for a new one?


Yes, RMA if it doesn't work at the advertised clocks.


----------



## Macho Man

thanks brian youve been a great help


----------



## Macho Man

Well its diffidently going back now. I was just able to get through the benchmark but when I try to open and play Arma 3 and Metro LL it freezes with in 156 secs goes into a black screen but theres still sound in the background.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> correction: I just saw the image you posted & you were at 1.1870v (means you used +38mV). I also noticed that you TDP was at 107% which will make the card throttle (lower the core and sometimes the voltage too). Never had that happen to me yet so I'm not sure how to fix that to allow you to go further if that's what you want. There are modded BIOS that will always keep the voltage @ max (allows you to go up to 1.2120v). I tried it for a few hours to see what my card could do, but I flashed back to the stock BIOS once I knew. It works well enough for me & I love how silent/cool it stays, even while benchmarking.
> 
> Hope someone will talk about this TDP issue though.. I know nothing about why some cards reach it while others have a harder time reaching it (never happened to me yet).


So does that mean the TDP shows the power target it is at? I didn't know... mine seems to always be around 80%... anyone else having this issue with the 314.22 or is it just me?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> make sure if you grab a ACX use the first and the third pci slot just to give some more space between those cards more breathing.


Currently, this is my setup with 2x ACX, so just wanted to report the temps incase anyone is thinking of doing so. The temp for the top GPU is roughly 5 degrees higher then the bottom card.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well i did the NVCP tricks to enhance the performance without it i might lose 200 points , my CPU was @ 4.7ghz
> 
> windows8 is the best OS made by MS ever , smooth like butter and makes win 7 to me so dated , win 7 wins win8 in one tiny point and that is allowing multiple .exe to run over your game like fxaa injectors + recording videos from fraps without losing the injector effects
> 
> other than that win8 wins hands down


Ya my best score is 5036 with the tweaks @ 4.8ghz. My one card may be keeping performance down a bit. I can not OC both as much as I can oc them on their own I think mostly due to the voltage difference they have. one does 1.2 the other 1.187 plus the ASIC of one card is 65% and the other is 73%. I hope my replacement is better. I still can not understand how some are seeing well over 130fps in valley. What kind of FPS are you seeing in scenes 10-15? I can not get over 100fps with most of the time it is under 100fps. before that it maintains above 132fps.

I am reluctant to go to win 8 right now being so used to 7. I heard on a local radio program that is all about tech that MS is going to come out with an update to win 8 that makes it look like win 7 and gives the desktop back.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya my best score is 5036 with the tweaks @ 4.8ghz. My one card may be keeping performance down a bit. I can not OC both as much as I can oc them on their own I think mostly due to the voltage difference they have. one does 1.2 the other 1.187 plus the ASIC of one card is 65% and the other is 73%. I hope my replacement is better. I still can not understand how some are seeing well over 130fps in valley. What kind of FPS are you seeing in scenes 10-15? I can not get over 100fps with most of the time it is under 100fps. before that it maintains above 132fps.
> 
> I am reluctant to go to win 8 right now being so used to 7. I heard on a local radio program that is all about tech that MS is going to come out with an update to win 8 that makes it look like win 7 and gives the desktop back.


Been using it 8, it's basically a better windows 7, only "metro" is your start button, later in the year, we will get the 8.1 update, that adds back the start button and other tweaks to improve the desktop experience, there is preview you can test of it.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya my best score is 5036 with the tweaks @ 4.8ghz. My one card may be keeping performance down a bit. I can not OC both as much as I can oc them on their own I think mostly due to the voltage difference they have. one does 1.2 the other 1.187 plus the ASIC of one card is 65% and the other is 73%. I hope my replacement is better. I still can not understand how some are seeing well over 130fps in valley. What kind of FPS are you seeing in scenes 10-15? I can not get over 100fps with most of the time it is under 100fps. before that it maintains above 132fps.
> 
> I am reluctant to go to win 8 right now being so used to 7. I heard on a local radio program that is all about tech that MS is going to come out with an update to win 8 that makes it look like win 7 and gives the desktop back.


Hey mate,

Just wondering what grounds are you RMA'ing for? I wanna see if i can get my first card replaced too but so far i can't seem to find anything wrong apart from it getting artifacts in valley if i go over +40 core clock offset.

Also, from what i heard isn't MS doing a backflip and making the new OS something more similar to win 7 then win8?

*edit*
I thought they were going to release Win Blue or something? Are they just upgrading to Win 8.1 instead?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Been using it 8, it's basically a better windows 7, only "metro" is your start button, later in the year, we will get the 8.1 update, that adds back the start button and other tweaks to improve the desktop experience, there is preview you can test of it.


well I will wait for that update I know is coming I guess but I may pick up 7 ultimate retail for $284 which is the best price I can find. I want retail just in case I need to change motherboards. I was told by a MS rep on the phone that I could get another key for my OEM if I have to change a mobo, but that may have just been him saying that and not the norm.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> Just wondering what grounds are you RMA'ing for? I wanna see if i can get my first card replaced too but so far i can't seem to find anything wrong apart from it getting artifacts in valley if i go over +40 core clock offset.
> 
> Also, from what i heard isn't MS doing a backflip and making the new OS something more similar to win 7 then win8?
> 
> *edit*
> I thought they were going to release Win Blue or something? Are they just upgrading to Win 8.1 instead?


I am RMA'ing because I have a displayport that makes the screen go fuzzy every now and then and I have to restart for it to come back. Ya I may wait for the win 8 update. I do not like "metro" interface.


----------



## ProjectZero

Dang it... i got a weak yet functional card... why couldn't my first card clock better... its dragging my second card down with it


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Dang it... i got a weak yet functional card... why couldn't my first card clock better... its dragging my second card down with it


Ya I feel ya with my card is dragging down performance I think. Maybe not though. I stopped using the display port and switched to HDMI and made a custom refresh rate for 120hz profile in NV CP and it works well. I still don't want to be limited like that though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Dang it... i got a weak yet functional card... why couldn't my first card clock better... its dragging my second card down with it


flip the cards i mean put the second card in the first slot and the first in the second slot , always keep the faster GPU in the first pci slot.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Dang it... i got a weak yet functional card... why couldn't my first card clock better... its dragging my second card down with it


switch them around..


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> flip the cards i mean put the second card in the first slot and the first in the second slot , always keep the faster GPU in the first pci slot.


Yeah, i plan on doing so when i add watercooling sometime this year (hopefully). ATM its not causing me too much grieve since i'm getting a solid 75 for all games at their highest settings (with exception to my skyrim which i've modded alot... its using all 3Gb of vram lol and not to mention the custom meshes) with adaptive vsync.

Can i just ask how that would make a difference though? I mean the card is still going to clock down to the slower card right?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> Last week the estimate changed on Amazon from 1-2 months to 1-4 weeks. I also would prefer Amazon, but the ACX units seem to come in/out of stock on Newegg regularly. For Newegg I signed up for email notify and picked up two right when I received the email. I also must note that they only were only in stock at the egg for 45 minutes. My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are still looking for the ACX before Amazon has them in stock...


Thanks.

I just really like the reference design, but if performance on the ACX is really that much better, I guess I could wait.

I was hoping more reference SLIers could chime in and tell me how they fare without water.

EDIT: meh, whatever, just placed an order for the EVGA reference superclock card through Amazon. They must have just gotten more in stock, cause I didn't see any earlier today. Lucky me


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> flip the cards i mean put the second card in the first slot and the first in the second slot , always keep the faster GPU in the first pci slot.


I had the faster card in slot 2 and I just switched them and my performance is a bit worse actually.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I just really like the reference design, but if performance on the ACX is really that much better, I guess I could wait.
> 
> I was hoping more reference SLIers could chime in and tell me how they fare without water.


They can clock about the same as the water ones, sli temps differences vary from 3-10c depending OC and load, they blow out a LOT of hot air.

That being said, I'm putting mine underwater with Hydrocopper blocks.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> They can clock about the same as the water ones, sli temps differences vary from 3-10c depending OC and load, they blow out a LOT of hot air.
> 
> That being said, I'm putting mine underwater with Hydrocopper blocks.


Edited my post. The EVGA superclocked cards magically came in stock on Amazon just as I looked a few minutes ago so I ordered one.

Do you already have Hydrocopper blocks or are you saying you're going to pick up one of those Hydrocopper cards? Also, could you point me towards a reasonably priced rad/cooling solution for these? I might consider trying watercooling out....never done it before, only a Corsair H100i on my CPU lol


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Edited my post. The EVGA superclocked cards magically came in stock on Amazon just as I looked a few minutes ago so I ordered one.
> 
> Do you already have Hydrocopper blocks or are you saying you're going to pick up one of those Hydrocopper cards? Also, could you point me towards a reasonably priced rad/cooling solution for these? I might consider trying watercooling out....never done it before, only a Corsair H100i on my CPU lol


Already bought the blocks, waiting for them to arrive, should be here in 2-3 weeks time =/

Well, that depends on your case set up, don't know much about the the Midi R2, I'm dedicating 2 480mm rads for the gpus and cpu.

If you want the lowest temp look into adding a 480mm or 2 240mm rads for the cards.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am RMA'ing because I have a displayport that makes the screen go fuzzy every now and then and I have to restart for it to come back. Ya I may wait for the win 8 update. I do not like "metro" interface.


well you aren't going to be happy with 8.1 thenm because the "start button" just takes you to metro. Source: I'm using 8.1


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Already bought the blocks, waiting for them to arrive, should be here in 2-3 weeks time =/
> 
> Well, that depends on your case set up, don't know much about the the Midi R2, I'm dedicating 2 480mm rads for the gpus and cpu.
> 
> If you want the lowest temp look into adding a 480mm or 2 240mm rads for the cards.


I actually plan on building something similar to 1x480 and 2x240 (see upgrade in sig) can you let me know which rads you're using and whether 1 pump would be enough? I'm kinda thinking 1 pump might not providing fast enough flow and the pressure...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I actually plan on building something similar to 1x480 and 2x240 (see upgrade in sig) can you let me know which rads you're using and whether 1 pump would be enough? I'm kinda thinking 1 pump might not providing fast enough flow and the pressure...


Your rads are pretty good, I went with 2 Phobya G-Changer Ver. 1.2 480mm Radiator since the UT60s were OOS everywhere, for pump I'm using this one with a Top:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6190/ex-pmp-54/Swiftech_MCP655_12v_Water_Pump_w_Speed_Control_and_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?id=qU4DQEp6&mv_pc=377

If you are worried about flow you could go this route:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14961/ex-pmp-173/Swiftech_Dual_Extreme_Duty_Small_Form_Factor_12_VDC_Industrial_PWM_Pump_-_Black_MCP35X2-BK.html?tl=g30c107s1598&id=qU4DQEp6&mv_pc=1388#blank


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> well you aren't going to be happy with 8.1 thenm because the "start button" just takes you to metro. Source: I'm using 8.1


Yep, but you can use these:

http://www.pokki.com/windows-8-start-menu
http://www.iobit.com/iobitstartmenu8.php

And other options if you really hate metro lol, I don't mind it, just got used to it.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Your rads are pretty good, I went with 2 Phobya G-Changer Ver. 1.2 480mm Radiator since the UT60s were OOS everywhere, for pump I'm using this one with a Top:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6190/ex-pmp-54/Swiftech_MCP655_12v_Water_Pump_w_Speed_Control_and_38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?id=qU4DQEp6&mv_pc=377
> 
> If you are worried about flow you could go this route:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14961/ex-pmp-173/Swiftech_Dual_Extreme_Duty_Small_Form_Factor_12_VDC_Industrial_PWM_Pump_-_Black_MCP35X2-BK.html?tl=g30c107s1598&id=qU4DQEp6&mv_pc=1388#blank


Whoa, your pump seems really good... its comparable to the PMP 450S @ 24V that i plan on getting (according to the specs). The industrial PWM pump seems slightly weaker then the one your using... might look into getting your one.

I still need to source the Black Ice in aus... seems sold out everywhere... I would get the UT or the probya but they are slightly thicker and i'm worried it won't fit in the 900D at the bottom lol.

Cheers


----------



## eXXon

Hmmm.....I have a very strange issue with my 780 (Gigabyte reference).

Its 24/7 game stable @ 1110MHz on stock volts (1.162v).....but I get Driver crashes in a few games if its @1138MHz even if the volts are maxed out @1.2v......make sense?

Stock Bios, Fan @ 80%, temps below 73c, Power limit @ 106% (maxes out in the 90s), using AB 3.0.0Beta10.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Whoa, your pump seems really good... its comparable to the PMP 450S @ 24V that i plan on getting (according to the specs). The industrial PWM pump seems slightly weaker then the one your using... might look into getting your one.
> 
> I still need to source the Black Ice in aus... seems sold out everywhere... I would get the UT or the probya but they are slightly thicker and i'm worried it won't fit in the 900D at the bottom lol.
> 
> Cheers


Well from what I understand, they do fit on the bot of the case in push config, I can verify when i get my parts, but that's about 2.5 weeks away =/


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Hmmm.....I have a very strange issue with my 780 (Gigabyte reference).
> 
> Its 24/7 game stable @ 1110MHz on stock volts (1.162v).....but I get Driver crashes in a few games if its @1138MHz even if the volts are maxed out @1.2v......make sense?
> 
> Stock Bios, Fan @ 80%, temps below 73c, Power limit @ 106% (maxes out in the 90s), using AB 3.0.0Beta10.


I actually had that happen to me with my old Gigabyte GTX 570...it can handle 1.075v but when i bump it up to 1.1, it crashes... could be something to do with your power phases... at least that's what i attributed it to.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I actually had that happen to me with my old Gigabyte GTX 570...it can handle 1.075v but when i bump it up to 1.1, it crashes... could be something to do with your power phases... at least that's what i attributed it to.


Maybe, the thing is I benched it stable in 3dMark11 & Valley @ 1188MHz / 1.2v with no problems.

Playing games maxed out to test for issues (NFS MW maxed out with 4xMSAA is very effective in testing stability), it keeps crashing every 20 minutes with "Driver Recovered' @ 1138MHz with 1.2v.

While the same games work flawlessly @ 1110MHz with no voltage adjustment......


----------



## ProjectZero

I wouldn't trust the benchmarks for stability, i get it stable on bench and test further whilst playing games... bumping it down by 5Mhz usually does the trick.


----------



## Renairy

Does anyone know of a BIOS that extends Voltage limits and power%, *but keeps Boost 2.0* ?


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Thanks man, I'm really happy with my second card, currently i'm using the 314.22 drivers and my cards seems stable at
> 
> GPU1 @ 1136 CC 1602 MC @ 1.18v
> GPU2 @ 1201 CC 1602 MC @ 1.16v (stock voltage)
> 
> I did a regular Fire strike (results here)
> 
> I actually having done any tweaking to my driver settings... apart from turning on SLI and also turning the performance mode to single monitor. Btw, when was the 326.01 released? i haven't been looking for new drivers these few days so i don't know, anyone recommend using it?


Extreme fatigue here, so short answers







(compared to my 'books' yesterday









The 326.01 drivers were (WHQL) were provided by nVidia for the Win8.1 Preview -- I'm guessing to show they could do it just like AMD has done so that they're both available through Windows Update in Win8.1.

Thing is that they work on Win7 & Win8. Just search 326.01 Drivers on google to find them easy on the nVidia Website (that's where I got them).

I've been using them for the last 2 days without issues on Benchmarks & FarCry3, Skyrim, Oblivion. I didn't test the games that went bonko yet though (too tired of all the testing these days). Very nice increase in performance from 314.22.

/cheers

btw, nice card setup


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Extreme fatigue here, so short answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (compared to my 'books' yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 326.01 drivers were (WHQL) were provided by nVidia for the Win8.1 Preview -- I'm guessing to show they could do it just like AMD has done so that they're both available through Windows Update in Win8.1.
> 
> Thing is that they work on Win7 & Win8. Just search 326.01 Drivers on google to find them easy on the nVidia Website (that's where I got them).
> 
> I've been using them for the last 2 days without issues on Benchmarks & FarCry3, Skyrim, Oblivion. I didn't test the games that went bonko yet though (too tired of all the testing these days). Very nice increase in performance from 314.22.
> 
> /cheers
> 
> btw, nice card setup


I may try those drivers then. Hope to get my replacement card by Wednesday.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Does anyone know of a BIOS that extends Voltage limits and power%, *but keeps Boost 2.0* ?


they all disable boost which can be a very good thing to prevent throttling. 2.0 is kind of a gimmicky thing.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> My absolute stable stock clocks are 1137MHz (boost) and 1627MHz memory with 1.150 volts, what do you think? I clearly didn't win silicon lottery but middle of the pack or just unlucky...what are average 780 overclocks without overvolting? I can game with higher memory clocks but then 3DMark 11 gives artifacts. With 1.2 volts card boosts about 1170-1190MHz.


I have a similar card. Factory, it boosts to 1054. Max OC is 1176 *stable* with overvolting & 1189 sometimes crashes. Max memory is +650 so far (too lazy to find limit on mem right now -- I just know it won't do +1000 lol)

without OV, I can get 1137Mhz stable (boost), while 1150 will sometimes crash.

For gaming I use 1089 1097core, +300 mem (so I know I have a safety buffer). What's weird though is that my voltage is 1.1620 vs yours which is 1.1500v. I imagine your over voltage = 1.1870 instead of 1.2000.v All other parameters seems pretty much the same.

ASIC is 62.3% here.

Your advantage on that card would be that if you tried a modded BIOS (see first page), you could gain +250mV in voltage because the modded bios unlocks the voltage to 1.2120v. Other than that, we're similar.

I feel I have a low grade card compared to many here, but I still love it since I get good results in benches (well, I think I do) & it runs everything I throw at it at 60fps which I vsync to in all my games.
It's very quiet & very cool (in games, it averages 55c on normal days, and 62-63c on very hot days 29-30c in the room). Compared to my old GTX 580 which would go from 88c-93c pretty much every games I play, & made more noise than my Air conditioner, well... I feel like I bought a high end sport sedan







Again, it might not OC as the other ones, but it works WELL for me so I'm happy


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> So after trying all types drivers I ended up with the 326.01. and like before I would get "Driver has stopped working" crash right when i start up heaven benchmark 4.0 or any games. I was about to give up by taking it out of the waterblock and back into the reference fan to send it back, but I didnt want to wait 2 weeks. So I ended up putting it back in with fans and lowering my GPU clock offset to -50mhz and i finally able to complete a benchmark. temperature stayed at 65c
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1204_zpse1538c82.jpg.html
> 
> so my question is..am I not able to overclock it now since I have to underclock it to work? should i RMA this for a new one?


Are you sure your water block is mounted right? Mine doesn't go over 35c with the waterblock.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> well you aren't going to be happy with 8.1 thenm because the "start button" just takes you to metro. Source: I'm using 8.1


Yea, they just added the button, not the *start menu*. You *have* to use the right mouse to get access to a menu that has tons of desktopy stuff (control panel, run, search, etc). Feels like they're trying to frustrate long time desktop users since I tend to always left-click it & suddenly find myself in Metro ;/

@topgearfan I have both Win7 & Win8 on dual boot and I'd go that route if you can. I've had win8 for months but always come back to Win7 since I develop a lot and I find it much easier to get to my stuff quickly with 7 as opposed to 8. Example (tap alt, type first few letters of a program you want, then hit enter -- quick, simple, fast).. not quite so simple in 8 although 8.1 is a bit more user friendly for desktop users.

For the OEM code, just tell them your MB broke (but still have the other components which is the case) & needed to be replaced. They gave me a new code a few years back for the same reasons when & switched from a E8400 to my i7 2600k.

As far as performance, I'd say Win8 feels smoother & handles some stuff a lot better than Win7 -- drivers for example. when I tried a 1189 core on Win8 (always crashes in Win7), the screen went black, then it came back AND the benchmark continued after a few seconds as if nothing had happened. Very nice recovery there as opposed to Win7. I'd say it's the best *kernel/engine* they've developed yet but definitively not the best UI for an OS (subjective opinion here.. some people seem to love it).


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I may try those drivers then. Hope to get my replacement card by Wednesday.


Fingers crossed


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> So does that mean the TDP shows the power target it is at? I didn't know... mine seems to always be around 80%... anyone else having this issue with the 314.22 or is it just me?


Yes. The GPUz sensor log in your image shows that for a while, your TDP was at 107% & if you look below the TDP graph, you'll see PerfCap - Util which shows a blue block aligned with the TDP @ 107%.

PerfCap is a new thing in GPUz for the new cards (600 series + nVidia and perhaps for AMD too). After a quick read, I saw that it's an indicator that tells you the card throttled (perfcap seems to mean performance capped) & *Util* has some meaning that's unknown to me at the moment. It fits with the TDP being at 107% though.

Unfortunatly, there's not much info on Google about PerfCap at the moment (or I'm too tired to make a proper search) -- doesn't mean the card is bad though.. it's just something that tells you throttling occured (which is a good thing in a way since its purpose is to protect the card and/or use only what's needed on games/applications that don't need as much power. For example; Borderlands 2 on my 780 only uses ~900mhz core & ~1.0v when I vsync it to 60fps since it doesn't need as much power as say Far Cry 3 which always runs at whatever OC I give it).


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Yes. The GPUz sensor log in your image shows that for a while, your TDP was at 107% & if you look below the TDP graph, you'll see PerfCap - Util which shows a blue block aligned with the TDP @ 107%.
> 
> PerfCap is a new thing in GPUz for the new cards (600 series + nVidia and perhaps for AMD too). After a quick read, I saw that it's an indicator that tells you the card throttled (perfcap seems to mean performance capped) & *Util* has some meaning that's unknown to me at the moment. It fits with the TDP being at 107% though.
> 
> Unfortunatly, there's not much info on Google about PerfCap at the moment (or I'm too tired to make a proper search) -- doesn't mean the card is bad though.. it's just something that tells you throttling occured (which is a good thing in a way since its purpose is to protect the card).


I'm actually using still using 314.22 so it doesn't show the prefcap bar... but on my GPU-Z (the images you were talking about wasn't mine lol) the TDP is only showing ~80%... so it other words... i should be able to clock higher... damit, anyone have any idea whats capping my power target and throttling the card?

Cheers


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Fingers crossed


Ya I am not sure but from the scores I have seen in the valley thread those that are posting high 120' to 130's FPS seem to all have either Ivy or SB-E cpus which are faster obviously clock for clock. So if you figure going to Ivy and getting ~5% bump would amount to about 6fps bump and 200-330 bump in the score.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Yes. The GPUz sensor log in your image shows that for a while, your TDP was at 107% & if you look below the TDP graph, you'll see PerfCap - Util which shows a blue block aligned with the TDP @ 107%.
> 
> PerfCap is a new thing in GPUz for the new cards (600 series + nVidia and perhaps for AMD too). After a quick read, I saw that it's an indicator that tells you the card throttled (perfcap seems to mean performance capped) & *Util* has some meaning that's unknown to me at the moment. It fits with the TDP being at 107% though.
> 
> Unfortunatly, there's not much info on Google about PerfCap at the moment (or I'm too tired to make a proper search) -- doesn't mean the card is bad though.. it's just something that tells you throttling occured (which is a good thing in a way since its purpose is to protect the card and/or use only what's needed on games/applications that don't need as much power. For example; Borderlands 2 on my 780 only uses ~900mhz core & ~1.0v when I vsync it to 60fps since it doesn't need as much power as say Far Cry 3 which always runs at whatever OC I give it).


I ran valley with gpuz running and my GPU1 the faser card it showed VRel and the other card showed Vrel and Vop.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I ran valley with gpuz running and my GPU1 the faser card it showed VRel and the other card showed Vrel and Vop.


If you hover your mouse over the PrefCap, It'll let you know which means what. I briefly tested the 320.49 and saw the function which i was curious about.

VRel = not enough reliable volt

Util = i believe was other hardware bottlenecks

I actually remember mine saying VRel at the time... i think i was at stock as well... the hell @[email protected] does that mean i need to change my PSU...


----------



## UNOE

I can't seem to get over 70% TDP on anything. I tried 3Dmark Advanced Extreme, Far Cry 3, and Heaven. The highest I have seen is 68% TDP. I'm wondering how people are getting above 106% and why I can't ?

btw here is my 3dmark Advanced Extreme Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/861686

Edit : actually Just rechecked the logs and 3dmark Advanced Extreme did actually get it up to 76% TDP. but still same question how are you guys getting it up to 106%. I'm overclocked to 1214mhz with 1.212v


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> If you hover your mouse over the PrefCap, It'll let you know which means what. I briefly tested the 320.49 and saw the function which i was curious about.
> 
> VRel = not enough reliable volt
> 
> Util = i believe was other hardware bottlenecks
> 
> I actually remember mine saying VRel at the time... i think i was at stock as well... the hell @[email protected] does that mean i need to change my PSU...


Ya I saw those definitions but they mean nothing to me without understanding how they should be interpreted. I do not see how there are any bottlenecks though. I did read something on Techpowerup about this feature and I guess it is still experimental and may not be 100% accurate. I think everyone is going to see the same things.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I can't seem to get over 70% TDP on anything. I tried 3Dmark Advanced Extreme, Far Cry 3, and Heaven. The highest I have seen is 68% TDP. I'm wondering how people are getting above 106% and why I can't ?
> 
> btw here is my 3dmark Advanced Extreme Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/861686
> 
> Edit : actually Just rechecked the logs and 3dmark Advanced Extreme did actually get it up to 76% TDP. but still same question how are you guys getting it up to 106%. I'm overclocked to 1214mhz with 1.212v


I do not see anything more than 92% TDP in Valley on the last couple and first couple of scenes. The ones that suck the worst are scenes 10-15 and TDP is pretty low under 70% most of the time. I do not get much FPS in those scenes, they stay under 100fps which is what is killing my score. I would like to know what other SLI users are getting in those scenes to see if mine are normal are not.


----------



## Bigbeaver

Weird question, my card will sometimes sit at like half speed 536mhz core and 810mhz memory even when gaming and it doesn't go back up until after i restart, anyone know whats up? I was wondering what was up cus i was getting like 20 fps in crysis then i realized my card wasn't doing anything.



The spike was when I relaunched the game and started playing for a second.

anyone experience this?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I do not see anything more than 92% TDP in Valley on the last couple and first couple of scenes. The ones that suck the worst are scenes 10-15 and TDP is pretty low under 70% most of the time. I do not get much FPS in those scenes, they stay under 100fps which is what is killing my score. I would like to know what other SLI users are getting in those scenes to see if mine are normal are not.


Still don't understand how you can get to 92% and I can't rarely break over 70% TDP.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> Weird question, my card will sometimes sit at like half speed 536mhz core and 810mhz memory even when gaming and it doesn't go back up until after i restart, anyone know whats up? I was wondering what was up cus i was getting like 20 fps in crysis then i realized my card wasn't doing anything.
> 
> 
> 
> The spike was when I relaunched the game and started playing for a second.
> 
> anyone experience this?


Mine shows that sometimes as well... i would recommend using GPU-Z to see what the clock is really at... I have 2 monitors so i usually have GPU-Z up on my second monitor and sometimes with Precision X. From observation, Precision X sometime shows the 575Mhz for me but on GPU-Z it's actually at full speed. Not quite sure why though...

*Addon*

I just did a cleaning on the case and swapped the GPUs around... 2 whole fps difference for valley at stock... lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




before


after


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigbeaver*
> 
> Weird question, my card will sometimes sit at like half speed 536mhz core and 810mhz memory even when gaming and it doesn't go back up until after i restart, anyone know whats up? I was wondering what was up cus i was getting like 20 fps in crysis then i realized my card wasn't doing anything.
> 
> 
> 
> The spike was when I relaunched the game and started playing for a second.
> 
> anyone experience this?


Did you have drivers crash at any time? I experienced this too, it was mentioned earlier and from my experience with this card and my wild guessing out of Melk's "core bin theory" it's something the card does to protect itself. Whenever my drivers crashed, it disabled 13Mhz of boost and I could go either two or three crashes before the card was reverted back to 536Mhz and refused to do anything else until I rebooted.

So there might be more bulit-in features on the 780 cards. But again, I'm just doing wild guesses here. Anyone else noticing the card lowers the boost by 13Mhz upon failed OC attempt?

I remember now though, that sometimes when I was using FRAPS, once I started recording it "froze" on the current 980Mhz on my old GTX 670 instead of boosting up to 1280Mhz. Just stopping the recording and starting it again usually did the trick though.


----------



## wsnnwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Still don't understand how you can get to 92% and I can't rarely break over 70% TDP.


Do you happen to be using a modded Bios? I also seem to struggle getting over 70% TDP on my card.

Kinda lame actually and I'm glad others are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## mosi

What is this ASIC thingy and how do I measure it?


----------



## Markus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> What is this ASIC thingy and how do I measure it?


ASIC quality is, as far as I know, a way to "measure" your GPU to check whether it does well being cooled by air, under water or LN2.

You can easily check it by downloading GPU-Z and by right-clicking at the bar and choosing "Read ASIC quality". There you'll also see a better explanation of what ASIC really is.


----------



## NitrousX

Has anyone here had a chance to try out the new 320.49 WHQL drivers yet? Any improvements from the 320.49 betas?

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/63458


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Has anyone here had a chance to try out the new 320.49 WHQL drivers yet? Any improvements from the 320.49 betas?
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/63458


Since it's the same numbers isn't it the exact same driver? WHQL just means it's certified by Microsoft as far as i know, beta -> whql just means it works with windows as it should?


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> ASIC quality is, as far as I know, a way to "measure" your GPU to check whether it does well being cooled by air, under water or LN2.
> 
> You can easily check it by downloading GPU-Z and by right-clicking at the bar and choosing "Read ASIC quality". There you'll also see a better explanation of what ASIC really is.


74,4% it says. No clue if that is good or not but that's what it says


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Markus*
> 
> ASIC quality is, as far as I know, a way to "measure" your GPU to check whether it does well being cooled by air, under water or LN2.
> 
> You can easily check it by downloading GPU-Z and by right-clicking at the bar and choosing "Read ASIC quality". There you'll also see a better explanation of what ASIC really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74,4% it says. No clue if that is good or not but that's what it says
Click to expand...

it's a real solid score considering the 780 and Titans do not score that well in general.
my 780 only get 65%..


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's a real solid score considering the 780 and Titans do not score that well in general.
> my 780 only get 65%..


Oh so that's a good thing then









Stability testing is a bit whacky somehow. I can crank up the memory to 1927Mhz (+850) in Heaven and in World of Tanks it kind of choses to crash upon me as long as I exceed 1569Mhz (+140). Mostly in intense situations and the amount of rage that ensues is no trivial matter, let me assure you.








Firestrike Extreme is some sort of in between but WoT seems pretty picky. Minecraft doesn't bother that much and right now there's not much else I'm gaming anyway.

GPU is pretty much stable @ 1228Mhz +38mV. I could increase voltage as temps rarely exceed 40°C under water but the stock bios doesn't allow it.

UNOE, are you running stock bios or some modified one for that 1212mV ?


----------



## malmental

modded BIOS for a voltage level that high...


----------



## MerkageTurk

SC Bios on Techpowerup is worse then my default bios and has a totally different clock set and everything seems unstable before it was an amazing overclock may revert back to my default bios.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It says "no shipping record found" for the invoice. Might want to hit their support up via email. I did get my code in a couple of days. I have two more cards I can register for more free goodies (if applicable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry its took me a few days to reply but I've emailed EVGA and have been waiting patiently for a reply. Non as yet!
I've filled all my info in correctly in my profile. I don't know why "no shipping record found" is being displayed. I saw in the evga and 3dmark forum thread a guy was having the same problem. EVGATech_JamesL posted an email link for him to get his problem sorted which i've also emailed and still no reply. I've been waiting almost two weeks now and nothing!!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Has anyone here had a chance to try out the new 320.49 WHQL drivers yet? Any improvements from the 320.49 betas?
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/63458


I am using them now but I have not noticed any improvement. I may try the 326 drivers when I get my replacement card since my SLI performance is pretty low.

I think I need to do a full wipe of my SSD and reinstall the OS. I may just get a new SSD though. I think the OS is just cluttered with crap on their after 2 years and having AMD drivers in their and now several different installs of NV drivers plus who knows what as far as malware even though I run antimalware often.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am using them now but I have not noticed any improvement. I may try the 326 drivers when I get my replacement card since my SLI performance is pretty low.
> 
> I think I need to do a full wipe of my SSD and reinstall the OS. I may just get a new SSD though. I think the OS is just cluttered with crap on their after 2 years and having AMD drivers in their and now several different installs of NV drivers plus who knows what as far as malware even though I run antimalware often.


wow, i'd never not reformat windows if i'd change from ati to nvidia or the other way around


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> wow, i'd never not reformat windows if i'd change from ati to nvidia or the other way around


Wait, really? Ugh I don't want to reinstall windows again...

edit: just googled around...no reason to reinstall


----------



## jderbs

Anyone have any clue why out of nowhere my SLI'd cards are idling over 50 degrees now? A few weeks ago they were idling at 35-38.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Anyone have any clue why out of nowhere my SLI'd cards are idling over 50 degrees now? A few weeks ago they were idling at 35-38.


Unless the temp in your room went up about 10+ degrees then something is wrong. What drivers are you running because I noticed when using older ones like 314.22 and 320.11 precision was a bit weird with fan control and temp reading. There was a big lag in the fans spinning up or even running at the right speed. With 320.49 the fans respond instantly and the temps read the same as gpuz where they did not before.


----------



## V5-aps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Does anyone know of a BIOS that extends Voltage limits and power%, *but keeps Boost 2.0* ?


Have a look at post #1610 in this thread


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Unless the temp in your room went up about 10+ degrees then something is wrong. What drivers are you running because I noticed when using older ones like 314.22 and 320.11 precision was a bit weird with fan control and temp reading. There was a big lag in the fans spinning up or even running at the right speed. With 320.49 the fans respond instantly and the temps read the same as gpuz where they did not before.


Ambients are about the same. Using 320.18 since I got these cards. I have the modded vbios installed, but my temps were still in the 30s with those installed. I can't say anything has really changed since the initial install.

Saw the WHQL is out for 320.49... gonna install those now.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

Still artifacting with new drivers.

What a piece of crap.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Unless the temp in your room went up about 10+ degrees then something is wrong. What drivers are you running because I noticed when using older ones like 314.22 and 320.11 precision was a bit weird with fan control and temp reading. There was a big lag in the fans spinning up or even running at the right speed. With 320.49 the fans respond instantly and the temps read the same as gpuz where they did not before.


Same thing with new drivers. Although what I've noticed now is my cards don't throttle down at all. They're stuck at 1.212v and 901 mhz on the core even when idling.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Oh so that's a good thing then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability testing is a bit whacky somehow. I can crank up the memory to 1927Mhz (+850) in Heaven and in World of Tanks it kind of choses to crash upon me as long as I exceed 1569Mhz (+140). Mostly in intense situations and the amount of rage that ensues is no trivial matter, let me assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme is some sort of in between but WoT seems pretty picky. Minecraft doesn't bother that much and right now there's not much else I'm gaming anyway.
> 
> GPU is pretty much stable @ 1228Mhz +38mV. I could increase voltage as temps rarely exceed 40°C under water but the stock bios doesn't allow it.
> 
> UNOE, are you running stock bios or some modified one for that 1212mV ?


Modded bios for 1.212v because I'm limited to 1.187v with the stock bios

I found the same thing Heaven memory clocks can be pushed pretty high.

My core clock is 1200-1215 or so stable I still can't tell for sure.

Are you trying to say a stock bios will raise the TDP ?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am using them now but I have not noticed any improvement. I may try the 326 drivers when I get my replacement card since my SLI performance is pretty low.
> 
> I think I need to do a full wipe of my SSD and reinstall the OS. I may just get a new SSD though. I think the OS is just cluttered with crap on their after 2 years and having AMD drivers in their and now several different installs of NV drivers plus who knows what as far as malware even though I run antimalware often.


Hey mate, give the 326 a whirl... i just checked them last night and found a 5fps higher then 314.22 (in TR bench @ stock)... BUT, Skyrim crashed when i was using these new drivers, however, there are too many possible causes so i wouldn't blame the 326.01 until i know for sure.

I haven't got around to doing any Valley benches with the new drivers but if you wanna see the TR benchs, just look up my steam account sinr_88. There are SS on there but i just remembered i gotta allow for public viewing first... >_>

If anyone is interested just lemme know and i'll get to setting them to public asap


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Modded bios I'm limited to 1.875v with the stock bios
> 
> I found the same thing Heaven memory clocks can be pushed pretty high.
> 
> My core clock is 1200-1215 or so stable I still can't tell for sure.
> 
> Are you trying to say a stock bios will raise the TDP ?


I think you may have reported a wrong volt reading there... 1.875 is way high isn't it?

Also, I'm using stock BIOS atm and i'm only getting around 80ish TDP... wonder how i can get them higher...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate, give the 326 a whirl... i just checked them last night and found a 5fps higher then 314.22 (in TR bench @ stock)... BUT, Skyrim crashed when i was using these new drivers, however, there are too many possible causes so i wouldn't blame the 326.01 until i know for sure.
> 
> I haven't got around to doing any Valley benches with the new drivers but if you wanna see the TR benchs, just look up my steam account sinr_88. There are SS on there but i just remembered i gotta allow for public viewing first... >_>
> 
> If anyone is interested just lemme know and i'll get to setting them to public asap


Hey man, ya I will give those a twirl this week. Can you tell me what kind of FPS you get in valley in scenes 10-15? I am supre curious if something in my system is causing the FPS to be low. IT acts like there is only one card for the FPS I see in those scenes the majority of the time. I think scene 10 is the real hammer with the rain and lightnening and on one card I get 54 or so and in SLI I see about 80-90 so it is a big bump but I think even on one card the performance is still a little off. I really wnat to try a full reformat of the OS but I need to dedicate the time which I hate doing. I am almost tempted to just buy another SSD for a clean install of everything. I have a sneaky suspicion that it will not help the performance though.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Hey man, ya I will give those a twirl this week. Can you tell me what kind of FPS you get in valley in scenes 10-15? I am supre curious if something in my system is causing the FPS to be low. IT acts like there is only one card for the FPS I see in those scenes the majority of the time. I think scene 10 is the real hammer with the rain and lightnening and on one card I get 54 or so and in SLI I see about 80-90 so it is a big bump but I think even on one card the performance is still a little off. I really wnat to try a full reformat of the OS but I need to dedicate the time which I hate doing. I am almost tempted to just buy another SSD for a clean install of everything. I have a sneaky suspicion that it will not help the performance though.


I'll do those scenes hopefully tonight, if not tomorrow. those do hammer my fps but i dont think it goes down below 90 for me... really have to check, but having said that I'll be testing it on the 326.01 since it seems solid which might give me more frames during those scenes...

As for the full reformat, i'd recommend just trying the clean install of the drivers. It'll take less time, the second time i did the clean install method on page 1, it took me less then 3 mins to clean all the stuff from uninstall, folder deletion and registry deletion. See if that helps, It'll be faster then reformat and it wouldn't hurt. Just make sure to get rid of all the AMD and Nvidia drivers before installing the new one.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I think you may have reported a wrong volt reading there... 1.875 is way high isn't it?
> 
> Also, I'm using stock BIOS atm and i'm only getting around 80ish TDP... wonder how i can get them higher...


Sorry 1.1875v


----------



## i7monkey

Currently running @ 1202 at 1.212V with the No-throttle Bios.

Hope my card doesn't fry


----------



## MadcatRawr

Hey guys, Im just wondering if anyone has gotten their hands on an MSI 780 Gaming card or two yet? Im looking at buying 2 for SLI this week but there aren't any reviews up online yet apart from alt esc?


----------



## Anoxy

I'm assuming you mean the Twin Frozr edition?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I'll do those scenes hopefully tonight, if not tomorrow. those do hammer my fps but i dont think it goes down below 90 for me... really have to check, but having said that I'll be testing it on the 326.01 since it seems solid which might give me more frames during those scenes...
> 
> As for the full reformat, i'd recommend just trying the clean install of the drivers. It'll take less time, the second time i did the clean install method on page 1, it took me less then 3 mins to clean all the stuff from uninstall, folder deletion and registry deletion. See if that helps, It'll be faster then reformat and it wouldn't hurt. Just make sure to get rid of all the AMD and Nvidia drivers before installing the new one.


I always do the clean install though so that is not my issue.

I did another valley run @5.0ghz and it made a small difference but those scenes still hammer the FPS. this is the most recent run. The faster card is at 1188mhz and memory for both is 3354mhz. the slower card is clocked at 1162. Cant get it any higher than that when running together. They will go higher individually though.


----------



## skyn3t

some tease here







the rest are here [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues

I painted all my pci brackets eben tyhe IO mobo plate







I still need a lot to get done to make my 780's shine more


----------



## Bosniac

Hey all. Joining the 780 Club.

Just got my EVGA GTX780 3GB from MicroCenter for $550, yesterday. Ran some tests. Here we go.


----------



## MadcatRawr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean the Twin Frozr edition?


sure am

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N780-TF-3GD5-OC.html#!mm=service


----------



## Anoxy

I thought about getting one, but I love the look of the reference cooler too much.


----------



## Georgey123

GPU-Z validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/42ezs/

My 780, EVGA backplates in Australia are non existent so I picked up an EK backplate (photos from Gs4)







. Here are some benchmarks as well, for 3 days @1215 stable with adding no voltage. My ASIC score is 80.1. Its such a beast of a card compared to my 670 and that was still a fantastic card.

Until last night it crashed, however i'm not sure because when it crashed it said no DVI input and then I ctrl, alt + deleted and everything went back to normal but the clock speed. It was locked a 576 mhz and wouldn't go any higher until I rebooted. < does any other 780 owner(s) had that before?


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z validation:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/42ezs/
> 
> My 780, EVGA backplates in Australia are non existent so I picked up an EK backplate (photos from Gs4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here are some benchmarks as well, for 3 days @1215 stable with adding no voltage. My ASIC score is 80.1. Its such a beast of a card compared to my 670 and that was still a fantastic card.
> 
> Until last night it crashed, however i'm not sure because when it crashed it said no DVI input and then I ctrl, alt + deleted and everything went back to normal but the clock speed. It was locked a 576 mhz and wouldn't go any higher until I rebooted. < does any other 780 owner(s) had that before?


congrats on your new 'beastly' card. 80.1% is an amazing ASIC!







Really good OC on stock voltage.

Oh, and welcome to the club









Read abou the stuck at 576Mhz a few times in the last 10 pages actually. I never experienced it but then again, I *always* reboot if I crash and I only OC 24/7 at 50% of my max Benchmarks OC.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosniac*
> 
> Hey all. Joining the 780 Club.
> 
> Just got my EVGA GTX780 3GB from MicroCenter for $550, yesterday. Ran some tests. Here we go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats & welcome to the club







Nice scores too!









550$ !?!?! Wow, amazing deal you got there! ... WTG man.

... gone trying to get 9500~ish scores in Firestrike -- I'm way off the recent scores I'm seeing around.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/608954 -- I had better scores than I remembered







phew! hehe


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Same thing with new drivers. Although what I've noticed now is my cards don't throttle down at all. They're stuck at 1.212v and 901 mhz on the core even when idling.


Have your found a solution to your issue? If not, check to make sure there's no software that keeps the card at 901Mhz. I know Firefox does that sometimes in my case when Hardware Acceleration is enabled. I disabled it about a year ago since it kept my GTX 580 from throttling down.

I also retried it when I got the 780 & it behaved the same way. So I don't use Hardware Acceleration anymore on FF


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I ran valley with gpuz running and my GPU1 the faser card it showed VRel and the other card showed Vrel and Vop.


Tried everything to get anything PerfCap to show up on my setup & nada, ziltch, nothing... Can't get it to show up at all @ max OC with Valley, Firestrike, Heaven, Kumbustor, Furmark. No clues as to why.

Gotta admit I never went over 97.2% TDP with Furmark/Kumbustor, or 92% in Firestrike. & in games, I never go over 80% so far (FC3, Skyrim).

As for CPU vs SB, SB-E & Ivy, Your comment makes sense. I remember seeing benchmarks on a 2600k or 2700k. & 780 SLI. I'm curious now.. I'll go reread the article. correction: they were using 3960x EE @ 4.7Ghz CPU :/


----------



## UNOE

Melk bro ....
you know double or triple post is like rude behavior on forums right ?

Your going for quad post... you need to learn to use Multi Quote Button it's there for a reason.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadcatRawr*
> 
> sure am
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N780-TF-3GD5-OC.html#!mm=service


This just got reviewed at Guru3d.


----------



## trickeh2k

I wonder why there's not any more review than one for my card though, it's been out now for a good three weeks. Would be interesting to see guru3d, tom's hardware or likewise to give the card a go and see what they come up with


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I wonder why there's not any more review than one for my card though, it's been out now for a good three weeks. Would be interesting to see guru3d, tom's hardware or likewise to give the card a go and see what they come up with


What GPU you have? Fill the rig info this way we know what hardware you got.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What GPU you have? Fill the rig info this way we know what hardware you got.


...rig info? where do I do that? lol. this is what I got



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkb78/ / http://inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780.html


----------



## MerkageTurk

Is the DCII bios worth it for reference 780 ow and this SC bios is not so good.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> Have your found a solution to your issue? If not, check to make sure there's no software that keeps the card at 901Mhz. I know Firefox does that sometimes in my case when Hardware Acceleration is enabled. I disabled it about a year ago since it kept my GTX 580 from throttling down.
> 
> I also retried it when I got the 780 & it behaved the same way. So I don't use Hardware Acceleration anymore on FF


I messed with the voltages a few times in precision and it seemed to fix itself. For whatever reason it was locking at 1.212 rather than letting it throttle down to 875 when idle. Now they're idling at 34-36 again


----------



## MerkageTurk

Windows 8.1 with 326.01 drivers are real bad BF3 crashed with driver error etc


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> ...rig info? where do I do that? lol. this is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkb78/ / http://inno3d.com/product/ichillgtx780.html


Looks like you have not explored the profile. On the main page click My profile scroll all the way down one the bottom right Create a new rig ;-)


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Looks like you have not explored the profile. On the main page click My profile scroll all the way down one the bottom right Create a new rig ;-)


Ok, done! ;P Will fill out other info some other time.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ok, done! ;P Will fill out other info some other time.


Nice.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Melk bro ....
> you know double or triple post is like rude behavior on forums right ?
> 
> Your going for quad post... you need to learn to use Multi Quote Button it's there for a reason.


Actually, no... I was not aware that four replies (45 mins apart) that show up in a row was considered rude. To me, double posting is repeating the same (identical) post over & over again. That, I know is considered rude, but you really surprised me when I read your post.

I must admit that I haven't used a forum intensively (as I'm doing with this one) for quite a few years though. I guess I'm out of loop so to speak









I'll keep that in mind in the future and my sincere apologies to anyone I might have offended. Believe me when I say that this is the last thing I'd do, be it in real life or online.

/cheers


----------



## Anoxy

edit: found it nvm.


----------



## UNOE

I took top 780 spot in Firestorm extreme x1 Chart. It won't take much to dethrone me.

*Score 5404*

*Firestorm extreme x1 Chart*


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I took top 780 spot in Firestorm extreme x1 Chart. It won't take much to dethrone me.
> 
> *Score 5404*
> 
> *Firestorm extreme x1 Chart*


lol that list is a joke. I came in at #10 overall for all # of gpu's and have dropped to #21 since. The only reason we're on the list is because no one is running First Strike legitimately as a benchmark, yet. More people swear by 3Dmark11 Extreme than First Strike Extreme.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

I want 780 Lightning.


----------



## revro

grrr i had like 5 people for my gtx 660ftw, so i mounted it back and now they are not answering emails







and my 780oc is in the closed







next week i am away on a business trip so double grrr. just bought some better fans. front fan has 2k rpm instead of 1.2k from before and side fans is now ok tough from outside my rig is a office desktop but on inside its yellow getto







will make new pictures after i sold the 660 and mounted 780oc back to the case.

best
revro


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ok, done! ;P Will fill out other info some other time.


This guide helped me out in filling my sig rigs:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol that list is a joke. I came in at #10 overall for all # of gpu's and have dropped to #21 since. The only reason we're on the list is because no one is running First Strike legitimately as a benchmark, yet. More people swear by 3Dmark11 Extreme than First Strike Extreme.


A benchmark is a benchmark #21 is still impressive.

But yes its a small pool of users so far on new 3Dmark, so 3Dmark11 is much larger pool so I get your point.

That's why I said I would easily be dethroned.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> grrr i had like 5 people for my gtx 660ftw, so i mounted it back and now they are not answering emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 780oc is in the closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next week i am away on a business trip so double grrr. just bought some better fans. front fan has 2k rpm instead of 1.2k from before and side fans is now ok tough from outside my rig is a office desktop but on inside its yellow getto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will make new pictures after i sold the 660 and mounted 780oc back to the case.
> 
> best
> revro


with all the spending you have been doing lately you could have been had a platform upgrade.
you keep on swearing you don't need one but that's just the denial speaking.
at least crank up the overclock higher.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with all the spending you have been doing lately you could have been had a platform upgrade.
> you keep on swearing you don't need one but that's just the denial speaking.
> at least crank up the overclock higher.


How's your windforce so far?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol that list is a joke. I came in at #10 overall for all # of gpu's and have dropped to #21 since. The only reason we're on the list is because no one is running First Strike legitimately as a benchmark, yet. More people swear by 3Dmark11 Extreme than First Strike Extreme.


Why?

Fire Strike seems to stress a GPU far more than a 3Dmarks11 Extreme:headscrat


----------



## UNOE

Here is mine in 3Dmark11 Extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6809384

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with all the spending you have been doing lately you could have been had a platform upgrade.
> you keep on swearing you don't need one but that's just the denial speaking.
> at least crank up the overclock higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your windforce so far?
Click to expand...

to the point where I decided to SLI my 780 instead of the original plan of SLI 770's..


----------



## Anoxy

Yeeaah boi. My original plan was a single 7970, and now I'm about to SLI a 780.

wheredidallmymoneygo


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> to the point where I decided to SLI my 780 instead of the original plan of SLI 770's..


Lol, welcome to the dark side


----------



## bugaga1100

Hello, guys!
Does any of you have GTX780 with a waterblock from Aquacomputer?
I'm going to buy one, but my friend's waterblock from AC doesnt fit well. Look at the picture
http://s1.ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/26899418.html
He says mosfets on the card are different height. I wanted to purchase one from Watercool, but they are out of stock at aquatuning((
Those of you, who have AC waterblocks, please reply me.
Thanks


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeeaah boi. My original plan was a single 7970, and now I'm about to SLI a 780.
> 
> wheredidallmymoneygo


Haha, you think thats bad, try having one GTX 780 only to see the awesomeness of WC AND SLI... and now thinking of getting WC (~2k worth of parts) after i just bought my 780 SLI (1.7k)... sonova.... so broke >_>

btw guys, is a backplate really necessary if you have a waterblock attached? I'm planning on using the XSPC GTX Titan waterblock.

Cheers


----------



## drnilly007

You forgot to list the swiftech komodo 780 block which comes with backplate. http://www.swiftech.com/komodo-nv-gtxtitan.aspx


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> You forgot to list the swiftech komodo 780 block which comes with backplate. http://www.swiftech.com/komodo-nv-gtxtitan.aspx


Samething as the EVGA one. They launched theirs a bit later after giving EVGA some time for theirs. They make the evga ones.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> You forgot to list the swiftech komodo 780 block which comes with backplate. http://www.swiftech.com/komodo-nv-gtxtitan.aspx


Yep, swiftech WB is the same as the EVGA one. the Xspc WB comes with a backplate as well if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Samething as the EVGA one. They launched theirs a bit later after giving EVGA some time for theirs. They make the evga ones.


Damn, if thats the case i think i'll get those instead lol... I saw the hydro copper in action and it seems to cooler really well...

*edit*
Though the XSPC looks so sexy... >.< so hard to choose looks or the performance...


----------



## Loyrl

So my valley scores are pretty low for SLI I think. 111 fps. Running 314.22 drivers, clean install. This is my first time using SLI. I put the NVCP at performance and then changed my dual display to single display performance. I think my rig is below, if I did it right it should be. Precision and GPUz are each showing a different GPU. I went down to the 314.22 because the ones that came with the cd, and the ones after that I kept getting black screened. Is it because my CPU has a low OC?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> So my valley scores are pretty low for SLI I think. 111 fps. Running 314.22 drivers, clean install. This is my first time using SLI. I put the NVCP at performance and then changed my dual display to single display performance. I think my rig is below, if I did it right it should be. Precision and GPUz are each showing a different GPU. I went down to the 314.22 because the ones that came with the cd, and the ones after that I kept getting black screened. Is it because my CPU has a low OC?


Could be, what are your GPU and CPU clocks?


----------



## Anoxy

Looks like it says on the screenshot


----------



## Brianmz

My bad, try upping the cpu tu 4.6-4.8 range.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> So my valley scores are pretty low for SLI I think. 111 fps. Running 314.22 drivers, clean install. This is my first time using SLI. I put the NVCP at performance and then changed my dual display to single display performance. I think my rig is below, if I did it right it should be. Precision and GPUz are each showing a different GPU. I went down to the 314.22 because the ones that came with the cd, and the ones after that I kept getting black screened. Is it because my CPU has a low OC?


Whats your clock for your other card, in SLI one card in the system can drag it down after all... I know one of your cards are doing 1200'ish Ghz but if your other one is only doing 1100Ghz your faster cards gets scaled down.

When my cards are @ stock (so GPU1 @ 1126Mhz (i think or it could've been 1136Mhz) and GPU 2 @ 1097Mhz) valley bench was doing 111 fps as well. Perhaps try a higher OC? *edit* CPU @ 4.6Ghz

As for driver, i seem to be fine for now with the 326.01 drivers, see if it helps.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> So my valley scores are pretty low for SLI I think. 111 fps. Running 314.22 drivers, clean install. This is my first time using SLI. I put the NVCP at performance and then changed my dual display to single display performance. I think my rig is below, if I did it right it should be. Precision and GPUz are each showing a different GPU. I went down to the 314.22 because the ones that came with the cd, and the ones after that I kept getting black screened. Is it because my CPU has a low OC?


Dont look at the fps look at that score 4800 thats pretty good.


----------



## JessyCuh

Hey guys, can a single 780 be enough to handle 3 27" monitors, 1 being 1080p and 2 being 1440p, but gaming with only the 1080p in the middle, while the side two are used as desktop?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JessyCuh*
> 
> Hey guys, can a single 780 be enough to handle 3 27" monitors, 1 being 1080p and 2 being 1440p, but gaming with only the 1080p in the middle, while the side two are used as desktop?


Yep, but depends on your out puts, it has a DVI-I, DVI-D, DP and HDMI ports.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> So my valley scores are pretty low for SLI I think. 111 fps. Running 314.22 drivers, clean install. This is my first time using SLI. I put the NVCP at performance and then changed my dual display to single display performance. I think my rig is below, if I did it right it should be. Precision and GPUz are each showing a different GPU. I went down to the 314.22 because the ones that came with the cd, and the ones after that I kept getting black screened. Is it because my CPU has a low OC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


One way to find out would be to try a 4.5Ghz OC for just a few minutes (time it takes to run the benchmark once or twice) & see if you have a decent difference. It helped a previous user with a similar issue in valley.

1) 314.22 are slower than the newer 320.49 or 326.01 for many user (noticeably)

2) Make sure you tweak the NVCP program settings for Valley 1.0 benchmark to
texture filtering to->high performance
power management mode->prefer maximum performance
... not just the Single display performance mode.

3) There another tweak in NVCP. Go to 'Adjust image settings with Preview->Use my preference emphasizing->performance->apply. (I think you're already using that one -- but just in case







)
(don't forget to reset after the benchmarks back to game mode by clicking on 'use the advanced 3d image settings' & then 'take me there' & hit restore to make sure it reverts to the defaults. )

4) there are other tweaks like have Valley run in real time -- never used those though, so I'm not sure how much more performance you'll get. More info on the Valley benchmark thread on this site here.

Can you check what FPS you're getting in scenes 10-15 too? (are you maxed out at same FPS for the 6 scenes?)

Oh, some users have reported that switching the card position on the MB helped. (while others reported the opposite. I guess it's different for each users -- worth a try though).

Good luck.

P.S. what do you mean by getting black screens with the other drivers? at Windows desktop? in all 3d applications?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> So my valley scores are pretty low for SLI I think. 111 fps. Running 314.22 drivers, clean install. This is my first time using SLI. I put the NVCP at performance and then changed my dual display to single display performance. I think my rig is below, if I did it right it should be. Precision and GPUz are each showing a different GPU. I went down to the 314.22 because the ones that came with the cd, and the ones after that I kept getting black screened. Is it because my CPU has a low OC?


as others have said try a higher CPu clock. Mine was about the same as your score with 4.4ghz and my card clocks are lower. Try to get the CPu as close to 5ghz as you can. I think you will see a big jump. These cards need a lot of juice! My score went up over 5100 at 5ghz and 122.4fps average. Also make sure you are doing all of the tweaks and are only running one monitor and now monitoring software at all. Only have Valley running. No MSI AB or anything. Those can drag the performance down a lot. Also try shutting down explorer.exe after you open valley but before you launch the benchmark into full screen mode. Those things right there will get you way over 120fps and over 5000 score.


----------



## Loyrl

Ill try those suggestions, while playing a game I would get black screened for 30sec to 1 minute then some times I would have to power off my PC, and other times it would come up with a driver crash error. Killed a few HC chars that way =(


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> Ill try those suggestions, while playing a game I would get black screened for 30sec to 1 minute then some times I would have to power off my PC, and other times it would come up with a driver crash error. Killed a few HC chars that way =(


Ya that means you have to back off the OC on the cards I get the same thing in BF3 if I try to use the same clocks that I use in valley or firestrike. Just back off about 26mhz to see if that helps and back the memory OC down 50mhz-100. I honestly have not found that the OC helps much in most of my games like BF3. I do not think BF3 is configured well for NVidia drivers though anyway or vice versa.

I spoke to EVGA today about my RMA for one card, and they told me that these cards do act dynamically so that the slower card will not cause the faster to card to down clock. Only if you have sync mode on in Precision X. But if one card is faulty it will of course drag performance down but not being showing as reduced clock speeds but just another issue that is not seen in the AB or Precision X unless it is a heat issue on one card or the voltage is wonky which of course will cause a host of issues to show.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bugaga1100*
> 
> Hello, guys!
> Does any of you have GTX780 with a waterblock from Aquacomputer?
> I'm going to buy one, but my friend's waterblock from AC doesnt fit well. Look at the picture
> http://s1.ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/26899418.html
> He says mosfets on the card are different height. I wanted to purchase one from Watercool, but they are out of stock at aquatuning((
> Those of you, who have AC waterblocks, please reply me.
> Thanks


first of never heard i that before a water block that no fit well , a second what ugly picture dang!!! for a sec I thought It was a p0rn0 LOL .


----------



## Anoxy

Yay, officially added myself to the club. First 780 is installed, and my second one will be here Saturday


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Haha, you think thats bad, try having one GTX 780 only to see the awesomeness of WC AND SLI... and now thinking of getting WC (~2k worth of parts) after i just bought my 780 SLI (1.7k)... sonova.... so broke >_>
> 
> btw guys, is a backplate really necessary if you have a waterblock attached? I'm planning on using the XSPC GTX Titan waterblock.
> 
> Cheers


The back plate will help Titan more than 780. I still have a backplate on my 780 because I think the EK backplates look good this Generation, but I don't use the thermal pads because the 780 doesn't have memory on the back like the Titan does, So for cooling purposes there is no point really.

Titan Memory on Back


780 NO Memory on Back


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The back plate will help Titan more than 780. I still have a backplate on my 780 because I think the EK backplates look good this Generation, but I don't use the thermal pads because the 780 doesn't have memory on the back like the Titan does, So for cooling purposes there is no point really.
> 
> Titan Memory on Back
> 
> 
> 780 NO Memory on Back


----------



## VettePilot

I get my replacement card tomorrow thank god. EVGA is the best with their customer service.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The back plate will help Titan more than 780. I still have a backplate on my 780 because I think the EK backplates look good this Generation, but I don't use the thermal pads because the 780 doesn't have memory on the back like the Titan does, So for cooling purposes there is no point really.
> 
> Titan Memory on Back
> 
> 
> 780 NO Memory on Back
> 
> 
> 
> ]


BP's barely cool jack crap on any GPU, and mostly for branding/looks.

The only BP that I've seen actually cool something is AquaComputer's Active BP for the Titan/GTX780


----------



## Macho Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> BP's barely cool jack crap on any GPU, and mostly for branding/looks.
> 
> The only BP that I've seen actually cool something is AquaComputer's Active BP for the Titan/GTX780


http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvv...80-acrylic-glass-edition_zpsbdaf6ed4.jpg.html
Goes good with that! Too bad they dont carry that backplate it in the US of A


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> BP's barely cool jack crap on any GPU, and mostly for branding/looks.
> 
> The only BP that I've seen actually cool something is AquaComputer's Active BP for the Titan/GTX780


Yeah but same point I have from before you don't need to cool the back of 780 since there is no memory chips on back of 780. You buy that backplate for a titan. It wouldn't even mount right on a 780 since the chips are not there to elevate the block.

And your saying the same thing I did. I said only reason I have one is because of looks. Its like you don't even read what I said.


----------



## Anoxy

I just don't understand why motherboards/GPUs are designed so that they face downwards. I want to see the beautiful cooler design, not the pcb.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I just don't understand why motherboards/GPUs are designed so that they face downwards. I want to see the beautiful cooler design, not the pcb.


You would need a case that has a reverse ATX layout so the PCI slots are on top and the CPU on the bottom. The only company that I know of that offers that is Caselabs.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, I'm just curious why that became the default. Or why GPU manufacturers don't design their cards the other way around so that the coolers face upwards.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yeah but same point I have from before you don't need to cool the back of 780 since there is no memory chips on back of 780. You buy that backplate for a titan. It wouldn't even mount right on a 780 since the chips are not there to elevate the block.
> 
> And your saying the same thing I did. I said only reason I have one is because of looks. Its like you don't even read what I said.


You use the thermal pads that they give you for the mounting screw points. I doubt there is anything you can really short anything on the back but its probably also there for that caution also.

I read your whole post also, but I haven't found a Titan BP but AC one that actually can cool.


----------



## ohong

Sup guys I'm new here, I know a lot of you guys here are OC pro's and recently it was just my first time overclocking my galaxy gtx 780, At first it was confusing for me about the whole offset's and voltage and 7ghz stuffs, but by reading day by day with different forums, I might say I slowly understand how it works, and what do you know, I got my 780 to a core offset +170 and mem offset +400 with 1.2v (+38mv), it's just that I read a lot of OC forums that when you add an additional +13mv there would be room for your core clock , I was expecting to get more off the core offset, something like another +183 or +195, +183 in Heaven extreme settings all maxed full screen is stable for me, with 74-76 temp and there no problem and not crashing, but when I play these games like, Tomb Raider and Assassin's Creed 3, I get this display driver crash which I don't get, I tested my OC settings on BF3 Ultra settings on multiplayer and get the same temps and no throttling, and it's not crashing, I played for like 2 hours, I got no crash, but then when I tested it on Tomb Raider and AC3 ultra, dang I crashed.

Any Ideas on why I have this so called "problem" of mine?

note that my voltage is already at 1.2v and i crash at those games at +183, sadly i tried to downclock my core to +175, still crashes, now I moved it back to +170 and it's stable, I was just a bit disappointed coz I was expecting more core for a 1.2v, but I'm not hating my card, I love it actually this is my new GF (forever alone) and I'm really thankful for having it, just that I'm a curious person and i wanna know what's the reason of this







) thanks guys! too long to read, reply's would be great thanks!

Oh and also I visited a lot of forums, I liked this one and registered asap.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> You use the thermal pads that they give you for the mounting screw points. I doubt there is anything you can really short anything on the back but its probably also there for that caution also.
> 
> I read your whole post also, but I haven't found a Titan BP but AC one that actually can cool.


But why buy a active cooling backplate for a 780 if there is no memory on the back. That what I'm trying to say you might be able to mount it with pad and not short anything I agree with you but why cool it actively if there is nothing there to cool on a 780, its just wasted money. If your going for backplate for looks it doesn't matter which backplate you want and if you want to know which one cools better (like the original question I answered the answer) the answer is none for 780 will cool any better than the other. The answer if you have a Titan is the backplate you linked cools the best, but that wasn't the question the question was about the 780 so the answer is no backplate cools any better than any other backplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohong*
> 
> Sup guys I'm new here, I know a lot of you guys here are OC pro's and recently it was just my first time overclocking my galaxy gtx 780, At first it was confusing for me about the whole offset's and voltage and 7ghz stuffs, but by reading day by day with different forums, I might say I slowly understand how it works, and what do you know, I got my 780 to a core offset +170 and mem offset +400 with 1.2v (+38mv), it's just that I read a lot of OC forums that when you add an additional +13mv there would be room for your core clock , I was expecting to get more off the core offset, something like another +183 or +195, +183 in Heaven extreme settings all maxed full screen is stable for me, with 74-76 temp and there no problem and not crashing, but when I play these games like, Tomb Raider and Assassin's Creed 3, I get this display driver crash which I don't get, I tested my OC settings on BF3 Ultra settings on multiplayer and get the same temps and no throttling, and it's not crashing, I played for like 2 hours, I got no crash, but then when I tested it on Tomb Raider and AC3 ultra, dang I crashed.
> 
> Any Ideas on why I have this so called "problem" of mine?
> 
> note that my voltage is already at 1.2v and i crash at those games at +183, sadly i tried to downclock my core to +175, still crashes, now I moved it back to +170 and it's stable, I was just a bit disappointed coz I was expecting more core for a 1.2v, but I'm not hating my card, I love it actually this is my new GF (forever alone) and I'm really thankful for having it, just that I'm a curious person and i wanna know what's the reason of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) thanks guys! too long to read, reply's would be great thanks!
> 
> Oh and also I visited a lot of forums, I liked this one and registered asap.


It might help you by understanding this on average 780 does about same amount of core to mv. So lets say your +175 is 1187MH/s and your voltage is 1187mv so adding 25mv to get your voltage to get it up to 1212mv your core will probably only go up 1212MH/s. This is about average for 780.

Good 780's can do over 1212Mh/z at 1.212v up to 1275Mh/z on good cards. and bad cards can't get past 1150Mh/z with 1.212v

So for every 13mv increase don't expect more than 9Mh/z to 18Mh/z increase on your core speed. It just will never increase by a greater amount than that. And technically the higher you get in voltage the less Mh/z you will get per voltage. So lets say these cards overvolted to 1.3v you might only get 6Mh/z for ever 13mv when you get that high.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> But why buy a active cooling backplate for a 780 if there is no memory on the back. That what I'm trying to say you might be able to mount it with pad and not short anything I agree with you but why cool it actively if there is nothing there to cool on a 780, its just wasted money. If your going for backplate for looks it doesn't matter which backplate you want and if you want to know which one cools better (like the original question I answered the answer) the answer is none for 780 will cool any better than the other. The answer if you have a Titan is the backplate you linked cools the best, but that wasn't the question the question was about the 780 so the answer is no backplate cools any better than any other backplate.


Because the GTX 780 has same mounting points as the GTX Titan, and these people don't wanna fab up another BP for just the GTX 780 and lose out money.


----------



## ProjectZero

So after erm... getting a BP is useless as i dont have anything to cool nor does it keep the card straight right?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> So after erm... getting a BP is useless as i dont have anything to cool nor does it keep the card straight right?


The EVGA are a bit flimsy to provide structural support imho. I'm running some EKs made from some aluminum. Pretty beefy and with the bridge system, it provides some good support.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> So after erm... getting a BP is useless as i dont have anything to cool nor does it keep the card straight right?


Yes, there is no memory on back of the 780 to cool anyway

The EK backplate is pretty straight. The ACX cooler was bending my card OOB. But now its much straighter and even with my ram slots before with the ACX cooler it leaned and was like a crescent to the ram slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Because the GTX 780 has same mounting points as the GTX Titan, and these people don't wanna fab up another BP for just the GTX 780 and lose out money.


I think we are saying the same thing at this point. I have a Titan backplate and a Titan water block. Its great that 780 uses same PCB because I get to use my titan block. Yes...


----------



## ohong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> It might help you by understanding this on average 780 does about same amount of core to mv. So lets say your +175 is 1187MH/s and your voltage is 1187mv so adding 25mv to get your voltage to get it up to 1212mv your core will probably only go up 1212MH/s. This is about average for 780.
> 
> Good 780's can do over 1212Mh/z at 1.212v up to 1275Mh/z on good cards. and bad cards can't get past 1150Mh/z with 1.212v
> 
> So for every 13mv increase don't expect more than 9Mh/z to 18Mh/z increase on your core speed. It just will never increase by a greater amount than that. And technically the higher you get in voltage the less Mh/z you will get per voltage. So lets say these cards overvolted to 1.3v you might only get 6Mh/z for ever 13mv when you get that high.


Thanks! wow that's one fast reply! Yes actually I've read a lot of 780 owners having problem with 1.2v and just getting +40 core offset and that's just disappointing, and they are a lot.

btw I'm at a constant
overvolt: +38mv
core clock +170: 1202mhz
mem clock +400 : 3405mhz

Well I guess I would consider this as my stable clock and not go higher than that right?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohong*
> 
> Thanks! wow that's one fast reply! Yes actually I've read a lot of 780 owners having problem with 1.2v and just getting +40 core offset and that's just disappointing, and they are a lot.
> 
> btw I'm at a constant
> overvolt: +38mv
> core clock +170: 1202mhz
> mem clock +400 : 3405mhz
> 
> Well I guess I would consider this as my stable clock and not go higher than that right?


overvolt: +38mv doesn't tell me anything how many volts is it total ?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The EVGA are a bit flimsy to provide structural support imho. I'm running some EKs made from some aluminum. Pretty beefy and with the bridge system, it provides some good support.


Ahh~ i'm confused









The reason for my question was because i'm trying to cut down the cost of my WC system... as it stands its ~2k aud... so anything unnecessary must go so to speak. My proposed WC system is in my sig rig labelled upgrade to ProjectZero V2.1.

As i said before, I'm new to this and just wanted to know whether the cards itself can stand the weight of the waterblock. Wouldn't mind feedback on how to cut cost though lol.

Off topic...

@Wermad

I see your rig is something similar to my proposed build... how did you fit that many BI rads in there lol... any pics?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Ahh~ i'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for my question was because i'm trying to cut down the cost of my WC system... as it stands its ~2k aud... so anything unnecessary must go so to speak. My proposed WC system is in my sig rig labelled upgrade to ProjectZero V2.1.
> 
> As i said before, I'm new to this and just wanted to know whether the cards itself can stand the weight of the waterblock. Wouldn't mind feedback on how to cut cost though lol.
> 
> Off topic...
> 
> @Wermad
> 
> I see your rig is something similar to my proposed build... how did you fit that many BI rads in there lol... any pics?


That block your getting is pretty huge. I went with EK because it was smallest and cooled VRM and ram the best. Your block certainly does cool the core the best but only by 1c to 3c. Which likely not matter that much at 1.212v anyway. My overclock was virtually no different moving from ACX to a EK waterblock even though my core is 40c cooler. But my memory is clocking much better now so it is what it is.

If your worried about a lean then you need a backplate. If you don't mind then it won't matter. Like I said before my ACX card leaned out of box so its common thing the card will not die just because it is leaning.


----------



## ohong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> overvolt: +38mv doesn't tell me anything how many volts is it total ?


uhm. I dunno if the power target is included, but my overall voltage is at 1.212v or flat 1.2 ghz, I think it gave my +170 core offset that's why i reached the 1200 mhz on the core clock.

Oh and btw, I'm being haunted by my memory clock offset of +400, It's like I'm feeling it's way too much? Or is it ok to overclock it til I get these artifacts? Also whats bothering me is the 1.2v, I'm still not quite sure if it's good to have a voltage of 1.2, 24/7. Advices would be great thanks!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> @Wermad
> 
> I see your rig is something similar to my proposed build... how did you fit that many BI rads in there lol... any pics?


I'll be starting a log once I'm finished with it. I don't want a build log that drags on due to delays and set backs.

Only real challenge was to make the front 240mm rad fit. Everything else was a straight forward.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Yes, there is no memory on back of the 780 to cool anyway
> 
> The EK backplate is pretty straight. The ACX cooler was bending my card OOB. But now its much straighter and even with my ram slots before with the ACX cooler it leaned and was like a crescent to the ram slots.
> I think we are saying the same thing at this point. I have a Titan backplate and a Titan water block. Its great that 780 uses same PCB because I get to use my titan block. Yes...


\

Yup.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That block your getting is pretty huge. I went with EK because it was smallest and cooled VRM and ram the best. Your block certainly does cool the core the best but only by 1c to 3c. Which likely not matter that much at 1.212v anyway. My overclock was virtually no different moving from ACX to a EK waterblock even though my core is 40c cooler. But my memory is clocking much better now so it is what it is.
> 
> If your worried about a lean then you need a backplate. If you don't mind then it won't matter. Like I said before my ACX card leaned out of box so its common thing the card will not die just because it is leaning.


Yeah i wanted the EK one as well... but its always out of stock... so i decided on the XSPC... that and it looks sexy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'll be starting a log once I'm finished with it. I don't want a build log that drags on due to delays and set backs.
> 
> Only real challenge was to make the front 240mm rad fit. Everything else was a straight forward.


Cant wait to see it... I was planning on a 240 on the top and the other 240 and 480 in the bottom compartment


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohong*
> 
> uhm. I dunno if the power target is included, but my overall voltage is at 1.212v or flat 1.2 ghz, I think it gave my +170 core offset that's why i reached the 1200 mhz on the core clock.
> 
> Oh and btw, I'm being haunted by my memory clock offset of +400, It's like I'm feeling it's way too much? Or is it ok to overclock it til I get these artifacts? Also whats bothering me is the 1.2v, I'm still not quite sure if it's good to have a voltage of 1.2, 24/7. Advices would be great thanks!


1.212v is very Conservative. I was pushing 1.325v on my 7970's and lots of volts on my old 570's. They basically locking these cards to 1.212v so they never have to deal with RMA's due to overvolting. If your card dies because of 1.212v then the card had a problem to begin with and its not your fault. I wouldn't fold with a stock cooler at 1.212v but other than that if you just run it to game even if you game 8 hours a day its no big deal to leave it at 1.212v. Just make sure when you have a browser open your card isn't at 3D voltage all day long when on web browser you may have to disable hardware acceleration so it does not run high voltage while normal browser windows are open, also screen savers might run for hours at 1.212v so keep that in mind too. Its no big deal but I try to reset the voltage after I game back to 1.162v and just set it back to 1.212v only when gaming.

Memory overclock can get really High I'm not even sure where my limit is I had it up to +779 in Heaven. But I didn't even try to get any higher than that. I do know 3Dmark seems to not let me get past +600 on extreme and +720 on Performance. But in Heaven it probably can get to +800 but I haven't tried yet. For memory you can keep going up slowly. Keep it at a stable clock like +160 and keep bringing memory up until you see a issue then you know where the limit is. Then see if its still stable at +170 with the new memory setting if not then the core was probably not stable either so you may have to back the core down 6Mh/s then find something stable with a good balance of max memory and core. I rather have +120 memory than +6 core. So if you can get a extra +200 plus on the memory then it would be worth it to back down the core 6 if you had to for some reason.

So by your voltage of 1.212v and 1200Mhz on the core your about middle of the road. Your card sound about as good mine is. Mine is only about 6Mh/z to 10Mh/z better than yours.

So if you want to game at 1.174v casually without overvolting your core speed is probably close to 1162Mh/z stable.

Edit :

And if you modded the card to take 1.3v then your max core clock would probably be about 1265 Mh/s @ 1.3v


----------



## hypespazm

Ive had my 780 superclocked since the first day the card came out but I had to RMA my MOBO Finally got my baby installed and ready to do some OC!!! !! any advice ??


----------



## ohong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 1.212v is very Conservative. I was pushing 1.325v on my 7970's and lots of volts on my old 570's. They basically locking these cards to 1.212v so they never have to deal with RMA's due to overvolting. If your card dies because of 1.212v then the card had a problem to begin with and its not your fault. I wouldn't fold with a stock cooler at 1.212v but other than that if you just run it to game even if you game 8 hours a day its no big deal to leave it at 1.212v. Just make sure when you have a browser open your card isn't at 3D voltage all day long when on web browser you may have to disable hardware acceleration so it does not run high voltage while normal browser windows are open, also screen savers might run for hours at 1.212v so keep that in mind too. Its no big deal but I try to reset the voltage after I game back to 1.162v and just set it back to 1.212v only when gaming.
> 
> Memory overclock can get really High I'm not even sure where my limit is I had it up to +779 in Heaven. But I didn't even try to get any higher than that. I do know 3Dmark seems to not let me get past +600 on extreme and +720 on Performance. But in Heaven it probably can get to +800 but I haven't tried yet. For memory you can keep going up slowly. Keep it at a stable clock like +160 and keep bringing memory up until you see a issue then you know where the limit is. Then see if its still stable at +170 with the new memory setting if not then the core was probably not stable either so you may have to back the core down 6Mh/s then find something stable with a good balance of max memory and core. I rather have +120 memory than +6 core. So if you can get a extra +200 plus on the memory then it would be worth it to back down the core 6 if you had to for some reason.
> 
> So by your voltage of 1.212v and 1200Mhz on the core your about middle of the road. Your card sound about as good mine is. Mine is only about 6Mh/z to 10Mh/z better than yours.
> 
> So if you want to game at 1.174v casually without overvolting your core speed is probably close to 1162Mh/z stable.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> And if you modded the card to take 1.3v then your max core clock would probably be about 1265 Mh/s @ 1.3v


Thanks mate! I will implement these asap, can't wait. Also, Does 80-85 temp hurt on the GTX 780?, I still haven't reach that point yet so far, my max temp was only at 75 temp and the only game that reached that temp was BF3. other games I get like 69 below. The one I'm worried about is my stock fan, although it's really impressive because it really cools down the temps really well for a stock fan, but like what I said, I'm worried because it's running at about 85% fan speed.

you know sometimes it's even more fun to learn overclocking and overclocking your GPU than of playing games, Everyday all 30+ games of mine are just standing by on my desktop, and all day I'm just reading stuffs about overclocking, sure hell it feels good reading them forums lol!


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Modded bios I'm limited to 1.875v with the stock bios
> 
> I found the same thing Heaven memory clocks can be pushed pretty high.
> 
> My core clock is 1200-1215 or so stable I still can't tell for sure.
> 
> Are you trying to say a stock bios will raise the TDP ?


1.875V ? I thought the stock bios was limited to 1.2V, at least thats what PrecisionX tells me.
No, I'm not sure why a stock bios would raise the TDP. Can't really tell why a bios should make the chip output more/less heat for the same amount of computing. It makes not much sense while I think about it.
Maybe your modified bios changes the TDP scale so your readings are different?


----------



## hypespazm

what would you say is a good OC on the superclocked version?? standard cooling


----------



## ohong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what would you say is a good OC on the superclocked version?? standard cooling


I'd say based on what I've read and based on the reviews, the most stable so far for most people is at around +130 core offset, and others are having problem with their voltage, most owners haven't got any higher than +40 offset to their core, But I got mine to +172 core +400 mem 1.2v, mine's Galaxy GTX 780 stock fans btw


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohong*
> 
> I'd say based on what I've read and based on the reviews, the most stable so far for most people is at around +130 core offset, and others are having problem with their voltage, most owners haven't got any higher than +40 offset to their core, But I got mine to +172 core +400 mem 1.2v, mine's Galaxy GTX 780 stock fans btw


If you want to know what you max settings for an overall stable clock is, i'd say you'd first have to find the benchmark software that really pushes the card. For me, that is 3D Mark 11 and Firestrike in 3D Mark. Uninge Heaven allows me to pusher higher clocks than the others, 3D Mark 11, makes my 1202Mhz core and 6600Mhz ram artifact, while i'm able to make a round in Heaven and Firestrike on Extreme.

The long haul would be to clock mem and core one at a time. Leave core at stock and do test runs in them, pushing the memory bit by bit until you get crashes or artifacts. By then you would have a grasp of how much you're able to push your mem. Now, do the same with the core until similar occurs - this will leave you with close to max settings. You can probably not clock them both at their highest to get a stable clock, but i'd suggest first dropping the ram since it'll most give you a few extra fps just in benchmarks, for gaming the core clocks is more important.

Test more until you find a stable core and mem clock. This will take a lot of time, but is necessary id you really want to push the limits of the card. And about temps, no. You're safe, gfx cards can handle a lot more of heat than a cpu so having your card at 85 degrees is totally ok. The coolers, wheter it's reference or 3rd party seem to do a really good job at a very low noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohong*
> 
> I'd say based on what I've read and based on the reviews, the most stable so far for most people is at around +130 core offset, and others are having problem with their voltage, most owners haven't got any higher than +40 offset to their core, But I got mine to +172 core +400 mem 1.2v, mine's Galaxy GTX 780 stock fans btw


Well, I can't go more than +39 offset on the core, but then again my card is factory overclocked on the core to 1006Mhz. Offset doesn't really say much unless you know what the base core clk was to start with







Add it in total and I'm +182 offset on the core if you compare to a reference model


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what would you say is a good OC on the superclocked version?? standard cooling


My EVGA 780 ACX clocks up to just around 1200 MHz on the core, which for me is +72 I think.


----------



## jderbs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> If you want to know what you max settings for an overall stable clock is, i'd say you'd first have to find the benchmark software that really pushes the card. For me, that is 3D Mark 11 and Firestrike in 3D Mark. Uninge Heaven allows me to pusher higher clocks than the others, 3D Mark 11, makes my 1202Mhz core and 6600Mhz ram artifact, while i'm able to make a round in Heaven and Firestrike on Extreme.
> 
> The long haul would be to clock mem and core one at a time. Leave core at stock and do test runs in them, pushing the memory bit by bit until you get crashes or artifacts. By then you would have a grasp of how much you're able to push your mem. Now, do the same with the core until similar occurs - this will leave you with close to max settings. You can probably not clock them both at their highest to get a stable clock, but i'd suggest first dropping the ram since it'll most give you a few extra fps just in benchmarks, for gaming the core clocks is more important.
> 
> Test more until you find a stable core and mem clock. This will take a lot of time, but is necessary id you really want to push the limits of the card. And about temps, no. You're safe, gfx cards can handle a lot more of heat than a cpu so having your card at 85 degrees is totally ok. The coolers, wheter it's reference or 3rd party seem to do a really good job at a very low noise.
> Well, I can't go more than +39 offset on the core, but then again my card is factory overclocked on the core to 1006Mhz. Offset doesn't really say much unless you know what the base core clk was to start with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add it in total and I'm +182 offset on the core if you compare to a reference model






Same for me. Clocks that ran fine in Firestrike and Valley were artifcating in 3DMark11 so make sure you're using multiple benches or games to test for 100% stability.


----------



## tinuz97

Does the NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS in topicstart also work on other brands?
Must it be a reference board, or does it also work let's say on asus dc2, inno3d ichill etc?


----------



## DrLejos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I'm just curious why that became the default. Or why GPU manufacturers don't design their cards the other way around so that the coolers face upwards.


Convection. Hot air rises. By pulling in air from the bottom, you will draw cooler air than you would from the top. This also avoids the possibility of cycling the same hot air over and over again by blowing it out the back, having it rise up, and then be pulled through the top of the case.


----------



## DrLejos

EDIT: Double post; I accidentally double clicked the submit button.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Does the NVIDIA GTX 780 - 'OC EDITION' VBIOS in topicstart also work on other brands?
> Must it be a reference board, or does it also work let's say on asus dc2, inno3d ichill etc?


I've been curious about this too. Atm I'm hesitant to flashing my card since I have no idea if it'll work and if not, will i be able to revert safely?


----------



## Rei86

Any other GTX 780 owners with a 320.49WHQL crashing? Seems to crash out on me at least once a day....







And yes I've taken all possible steps when it comes to doing a clean install of the damn thing. Thinking about taking it a step further and doing a fresh windows install.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> 1.875V ? I thought the stock bios was limited to 1.2V, at least thats what PrecisionX tells me.
> No, I'm not sure why a stock bios would raise the TDP. Can't really tell why a bios should make the chip output more/less heat for the same amount of computing. It makes not much sense while I think about it.
> Maybe your modified bios changes the TDP scale so your readings are different?


I corrected that later on in a second post 1.1875v

I will go back and edit that post


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Any other GTX 780 owners with a 320.49WHQL crashing? Seems to crash out on me at least once a day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I've taken all possible steps when it comes to doing a clean install of the damn thing. Thinking about taking it a step further and doing a fresh windows install.


I have not had any crashes with 320.49 in the week I have had it in. I have had other crashes due to unstable CPU OC.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Worth waiting for the Lightning or would the MSI Gaming edition be fine for someone sticking to air cooling?


----------



## Anoxy

I'm extremely impressed by the reference cooler on this card. And it's so sexy!


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, I asked on TechInferno to mod latest EVGA with stock cooler bios, but I had no answer...
May someone ask for it in the same thread? Maybe we could get an answer...


----------



## Seid Dark

Any 120Hz players with single GTX 780 here? Would you say it's good choice for 120fps gaming, I've been thinking about getting used 780. SLI is way too expensive for me so it would be just single card until 780 prices crash after Maxwell launch. I would of course overclock the card to the max on air.

Other choice would be 760 SLI (about 150€ cheaper) but I love the look of Titan cooler and powerful single card solution excites me.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Any 120Hz players with single GTX 780 here? Would you say it's good choice for 120fps gaming, I've been thinking about getting used 780. SLI is way too expensive for me so it would be just single card until 780 prices crash after Maxwell launch. I would of course overclock the card to the max on air.
> 
> Other choice would be 760 SLI (about 150€ cheaper) but I love the look of Titan cooler and powerful single card solution excites me.


I do have a 120hz monitor and it does do well in BF3 which i play mostly and without AA and most everything else on High or ultra it will get well over 120FPS. One thing about BF3 is it is made for AMD but on certain maps it will get 120+ on one card even at stock clocks. With SLi it did not make a big difference again because BF3 sucks for SLI or xfire in general. I uninstalled crysis 3 so I cant test that out right now. I think it would be worth it to go with one card over 2 760's. Better cooling and less power draw. The 780 is a very powerful card. It out performs my dual 6970's without a hitch.

Also for those that say unless you are going to be over 120 fps at all times then 120hz is pointless is just not true. I tried my monitor at 60hz and cranked the settings to the max so that it was under 120fps most of the time and I could notice the difference between the refresh rates at 60 or 120hz. It was no where near as smooth even when FPS is under 120.


----------



## Seid Dark

BF3 is the game I play most and BF4 when it's released. I know I'm not gonna get 120fps in all games, Metro Last Light and Crysis 3 come to mind. Multiplayer games are most important for me, sometimes I play sp games too.

You are right about 120Hz being smooth even when fps isn't 120 all the time. It's still noticeably better than 60Hz at 80fps for example.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> BF3 is the game I play most and BF4 when it's released. I know I'm not gonna get 120fps in all games, Metro Last Light and Crysis 3 come to mind. Multiplayer games are most important for me, sometimes I play sp games too.
> 
> You are right about 120Hz being smooth even when fps isn't 120 all the time. It's still noticeably better than 60Hz at 80fps for example.


Go with a 780 Superclock if you can get it. you will not regret it. Honestly I can turn down the graphics settings even more in BF3 and not notice the difference to gain more fps. SOme maps are weird and the FPS drops well below 100fps in some parts even in SLI. It has to do with GPU usage in that game. Like in Bazaar at flag C with the driving wind and rain or in Markaz Monolith around the main highway from the RU base. Also in some of the aromored sheild maps. Caspian is another big issue for me and always has been. That is the only map where i get major frame drops when sitting in on scoped weapons. That map has always been laggy.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I've been curious about this too. Atm I'm hesitant to flashing my card since I have no idea if it'll work and if not, will i be able to revert safely?


No idea for the 780, on the 680 i always could flash back to stock bios (with my igp )


----------



## ALEXH-

I finally got my superclocked card stable. It boosts to 1232mhz. I scored 9466 in Firestrike. Keep in my that I have i7 920 @ 4ghz only







temps never exceed 66 either. Pretty happy

Asic quality 73.6%


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> congrats on your new 'beastly' card. 80.1% is an amazing ASIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good OC on stock voltage.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read abou the stuck at 576Mhz a few times in the last 10 pages actually. I never experienced it but then again, I *always* reboot if I crash and I only OC 24/7 at 50% of my max Benchmarks OC.


Is that really considered a good asic? Both mine are right around there. 79.9 and 80.3


----------



## furyn9

Well stock volt I can get 1176mhz SLI 24/7 stable , I can go to 1215mhz SLI at 1.2volt but the different will be 3-5 fps more do I'll keep it at stock volt , I'm very happy with this upgrade ( from 680 SLI ) now my next upgrade will be either haswell (4770k) or 2011 3930k this must be done by the end of august


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Worth waiting for the Lightning or would the MSI Gaming edition be fine for someone sticking to air cooling?


quoting for emphasis


----------



## Anoxy

It would be fine for someone sticking to air cooling.


----------



## tinuz97

Is this good or bad?
I cannot push higher as 1150mhz gpu boost and 3504mhz ddr, inno3d ichill 780.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/615514


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> BF3 is the game I play most and BF4 when it's released. I know I'm not gonna get 120fps in all games, Metro Last Light and Crysis 3 come to mind. Multiplayer games are most important for me, sometimes I play sp games too.
> 
> You are right about 120Hz being smooth even when fps isn't 120 all the time. It's still noticeably better than 60Hz at 80fps for example.


I been playing battlefield with 780 @1200core/1700memory all week on 1440p with 114hz. Much smoother than my old crossfire 7970's but lower frame rate overall. I'm really sold on single GPU gaming from here on out. I tried GTX 275 SLI, GTX 295 , 570 SLI, 7970 crossfire and 7970 tri fire. And this GTX 780 is much smoother. Its really because of those frmetime average its visible to me over 60hz. And that was what was so terrible about 7970's 2x or 3x. The average frame time needs to be quick for over 60hz gaming otherwise there is no point of having high frame rates. And Titan and 780 have the best frametime averages


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I been playing battlefield with 780 @1200core/1700memory all week on 1440p with 114hz. Much smoother than my old crossfire 7970's but lower frame rate overall. I'm really sold on single GPU gaming from here on out. I tried GTX 275 SLI, GTX 295 , 570 SLI, 7970 crossfire and 7970 tri fire. And this GTX 780 is much smoother. Its really because of those frmetime average its visible to me over 60hz. And that was what was so terrible about 7970's 2x or 3x. The average frame time needs to be quick for over 60hz gaming otherwise there is no point of having high frame rates. And Titan and 780 have the best frametime averages


+1 to this. Coming from crossfire 7970s, my experience with a single 780 have been much better. While it may not have the raw power of the 7970s, it's so much smoother and more cohesive.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Is that really considered a good asic? Both mine are right around there. 79.9 and 80.3


Well, compared to mine (62.3%), you have 2 amazing cards







. That means that by default, without any OC, you should get better speeds than my normal 24/7 core OC. Test it & let us know what you boost at without any OC. You can use GPUz to or Precision X (or Afterburner beta 3.0.0 10) to find out.


----------



## VettePilot

Well I got my replacement card today and it is worse ASIC than my old one. Somehow it get 1.2v on stock bios though and cant OC even the same amount as my old one with 1.187v. Pretty unhappy that I got rid of one low performer for a worse one in the RMA.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Well I got my replacement card today and it is worse ASIC than my old one. Somehow it get 1.2v on stock bios though and cant OC even the same amount as my old one with 1.187v. Pretty unhappy that I got rid of one low performer for a worse one in the RMA.


Those really into binning buy quite a few of them and return the "less desired ones". I'm seeing ppl buy anywhere from two to ten cards to bin them and keep the "good ones".

Personally, I don't have the patience, time, and money to do that. I'm quite happy with my stock three cards


----------



## Anoxy

I wish I possessed the G's necessary to buy ten 780s at a time.


----------



## sherlock

Just got mine 780 ACX installed and runned Valley 1.0

GPU-Z, ASIC of 76.1%





Looks good?


----------



## Al plants Corn

Anyone have any guesses on what the Lightning will cost?

Would the benefits of the custom pcb and so on really only be noticeable under water/ln2 and not necessarily air?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Anyone have any guesses on what the Lightning will cost?
> 
> Would the benefits of the custom pcb and so on really only be noticeable under water/ln2 and not necessarily air?


$50 more..


----------



## Anoxy

Why would you buy a custom cooler card if you're just going to remove it and put it under water?


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Why would you buy a custom cooler card if you're just going to remove it and put it under water?


Was this directed at me?

I wouldn't do such a thing. I want a 780 but feel like the Lightning wouldn't really do me any good since I'll be sticking to air. And thus, the "gaming" edition would more than suffice.

God it'd be badass to have though.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Those really into binning buy quite a few of them and return the "less desired ones". I'm seeing ppl buy anywhere from two to ten cards to bin them and keep the "good ones".
> 
> Personally, I don't have the patience, time, and money to do that. I'm quite happy with my stock three cards


And this is why Titan and 780 is $999 and $649

I pay $100 more for a GPU so some else can return cards and make the company loose money on returns. So they charge me $100 more to make up or there looses.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Why would you buy a custom cooler card if you're just going to remove it and put it under water?


Lightnings & classified aren't for the cooler (even though they are decent for air cooling), they are for the custom PCB that can handle more power after the cooler gets removed & replaced with an ln2 pot.
Or even with water you can still go higher on the voltages than you could with air.

On reference PCB cards you have to do terrible things to a card with a soldering iron to make it worth putting the ln2 pot on.


----------



## Anoxy

Ah, I see. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## hypespazm

thought i should share for most users!!! this is for those who arent running on pci 3.0 and dont know it !! as I didnt know this help with a great boost to the video card!!

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/521828/geforce-drivers/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform-updated-6-19-2012/


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohong*
> 
> I'd say based on what I've read and based on the reviews, the most stable so far for most people is at around +130 core offset, and others are having problem with their voltage, most owners haven't got any higher than +40 offset to their core, But I got mine to +172 core +400 mem 1.2v, mine's Galaxy GTX 780 stock fans btw


hey what percentage is that on the precision because i have the evvga version! i will set up those marcs but not sure if I should mess with the power just yet as i have a super clocked version and stock fan as well


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> thought i should share for most users!!! this is for those who arent running on pci 3.0 and dont know it !! as I didnt know this help with a great boost to the video card!!
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/521828/geforce-drivers/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform-updated-6-19-2012/


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hey what percentage is that on the precision because i have the evvga version! i will set up those marcs but not sure if I should mess with the power just yet as i have a super clocked version and stock fan as well


3.0 is still in its infancy and has yet to supersede 2.0 with current tech. In some cases it can be worse











http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/


----------



## Booty Warrior

Sup...

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w8mkn/

Just got my 780 installed!







(70.2% ASIC if that means anything).

And now... I shall finally play Crysis 3!


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 3.0 is still in its infancy and has yet to supersede 2.0 with current tech. In some cases it can be worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/


So are you saying that I might not be getting the full potential out of my card because I enabled the 3.0? I mean I did see a slight performance difference not huge... But I did think it would be useful but any information you can give me about this would be greatly appreciated ! ..

BTW still need some help on overclocking the 780 ( I have the superclocked edition from EVGA) what do you recommend?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> So are you saying that I might not be getting the full potential out of my card because I enabled the 3.0? I mean I did see a slight performance difference not huge... But I did think it would be useful but any information you can give me about this would be greatly appreciated ! ..
> 
> BTW still need some help on overclocking the 780 ( I have the superclocked edition from EVGA) what do you recommend?


I've heard instability issues w/ X79 and 3.0 hack. Since there's not much to gain atm going pcie 3.0, I didn't bother upgrading to IB or back to X79 to hack it.

As far as oc'ing goes. I'm staying stock since its plenty enough for me


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've heard instability issues w/ X79 and 3.0 hack. Since there's not much to gain atm going pcie 3.0, I didn't bother upgrading to IB or back to X79 to hack it.
> 
> As far as oc'ing goes. I'm staying stock since its plenty enough for me


hmmm you make me wonder.. only game I play that I get problems with maxed out is metro Last light,,, and im the kind of person that when I encounter some kind of problem or draw back i wont go to sleep until I get it fixed or overcome it.. basically I want to rape metro last light... but it might cut a whole in my pocket just for the want of it... but everything else doesnt get close to slowing the card down.. I mean not even crysis 3


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Those really into binning buy quite a few of them and return the "less desired ones". I'm seeing ppl buy anywhere from two to ten cards to bin them and keep the "good ones".
> 
> Personally, I don't have the patience, time, and money to do that. I'm quite happy with my stock three cards


Ya I thought about doing that but I got mine from tiger direct and they limited 1 per customer so I would have had to make several separate purchases which is a pain. I ran a bunch of benchmarks with this replacement card and I was seeing 4-6fps lower results in Heaven and Valley over my card that I am RMA'ing so I called EVGA and they said I can just send it back and once they clear that RMA out I can redo another RMA on my card with the weird displayport issue and try again for a card that performs at least the same as my old one. EVGA is great I tell ya.


----------



## VettePilot

double posted.


----------



## JessyCuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yep, but depends on your out puts, it has a DVI-I, DVI-D, DP and HDMI ports.


Sweet, good thing I don't play any games that give me the option of using 3 monitors. Just putting it out there, I know this isn't the right place to ask this but would it make a vast difference of going 3 x 24" instead of 3 x 27"? I'm concerned that the 1080p on a 27" would look extremely ugly.
Also repped.


----------



## TheBenson

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/875884

Best score I have been able to get. This seem about right?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JessyCuh*
> 
> Sweet, good thing I don't play any games that give me the option of using 3 monitors. Just putting it out there, I know this isn't the right place to ask this but would it make a vast difference of going 3 x 24" instead of 3 x 27"? I'm concerned that the 1080p on a 27" would look extremely ugly.
> Also repped.


The lack of pixel density might make it look "worse" than the 24" depending on how far away you sit from them.

Small edit: Depending on your budget, you can go for 27" 1440p korean monitors if you only use them for work and 1 to game. The screen real state is pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/875884
> 
> Best score I have been able to get. This seem about right?


Depends on your gpu clocks(guessing close to 1200mhz sli?), but it is pretty good.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/875884
> 
> Best score I have been able to get. This seem about right?


Better than mine. I barely got over 15000 with a GPU clocks of 1162/1188. I know Ivy is about 10% better clock for clock but not sure how that would translate into Firestrike results.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/859963


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/875884
> 
> Best score I have been able to get. This seem about right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Better than mine. I barely got over 15000 with a GPU clocks of 1162/1188. I know Ivy is about 10% better clock for clock but not sure how that would translate into Firestrike results.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/859963


Yeah, but just look at the graphics score and not the overall, you guys are pretty close.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah, but just look at the graphics score and not the overall, you guys are pretty close.


true. I am going to grab a Corsair H110 tomorrow and see if I can safely get 4.9 or 5ghz OC since my Antec 620 is up to the job. I am waiting for Ivy-E now then most likely will upgrade to Haswell-E if that turns out well and they better use some dang solder on the Ivy-e and has-E for crying out loud.


----------



## JessyCuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> true. I am going to grab a Corsair H110 tomorrow and see if I can safely get 4.9 or 5ghz OC since my Antec 620 is up to the job. I am waiting for Ivy-E now then most likely will upgrade to Haswell-E if that turns out well and they better use some dang solder on the Ivy-e and has-E for crying out loud.


Any reason why H110 over H100i? I read everywhere H100i performs better, just that 110 is quieter.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> true. I am going to grab a Corsair H110 tomorrow and see if I can safely get 4.9 or 5ghz OC since my Antec 620 is up to the job. I am waiting for Ivy-E now then most likely will upgrade to Haswell-E if that turns out well and they better use some dang solder on the Ivy-e and has-E for crying out loud.


What vcore are you using for the OC? I think Ivy-e is soldered:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403246/coolaler-i7-4960x-delidded/0_20

So you are good to go there, I might go haswell-e or it's successor depending if the 3930k is up the task, using 4.6ghz daily, but have 4.8ghz, 5ghz and 5.2ghz stable profiles. Just no need for them outside of benchmarks for me so far.(Gaming and multitasking for work)


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> What vcore are you using for the OC? I think Ivy-e is soldered:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403246/coolaler-i7-4960x-delidded/0_20
> 
> So you are good to go there, I might go haswell-e or it's successor depending if the 3930k is up the task, using 4.6ghz daily, but have 4.8ghz, 5ghz and 5.2ghz stable profiles. Just no need for them outside of benchmarks for me so far.(Gaming and multitasking for work)


For 5ghz I needed 1.42v 4.8 needs 1.38v. I have seen a lot of people just take the voltage right to 1.48-1.5 but that is crazy high and high temps. I was seeing over 80c with 1.42v


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JessyCuh*
> 
> Any reason why H110 over H100i? I read everywhere H100i performs better, just that 110 is quieter.


The h100i doesn't perform better unless you have it on full kill fan speed 2700rpm and that is really loud and even then the reviews I have seen show it with a very small reduction in temps. The H110 is not as loud and it holds temps down just as well as the 100i at full fan speeds which makes since with the 140mm fans and larger rad.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> For 5ghz I needed 1.42v 4.8 needs 1.38v. I have seen a lot of people just take the voltage right to 1.48-1.5 but that is crazy high and high temps. I was seeing over 80c with 1.42v


Those are pretty good results







if it's stable 5ghz @ 1.42 you have a pretty decent chip, my old 2600k needed 1.43 just for 4.8, didn't bother trying for 5.0 lol, would have been too high for the h80.


----------



## CannedBullets

Hey, would an FX-6300 overclocked to 4.5 ghz be a bottleneck for a GTX 780?


----------



## mosi

Hmm I'm hoping this stays stable http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/876322


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> The lack of pixel density might make it look "worse" than the 24" depending on how far away you sit from them.
> 
> Small edit: Depending on your budget, you can go for 27" 1440p korean monitors if you only use them for work and 1 to game. The screen real state is pretty good.
> Depends on your gpu clocks(guessing close to 1200mhz sli?), but it is pretty good.


Core is @ 1228 and mem @ 3650 with processor at 4.5ghz using the latest 326.01 drivers.

Since changing to the latest drivers I been able to get my mem overclock in firestrike from +475 all the way up to +650.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Hey, would an FX-6300 overclocked to 4.5 ghz be a bottleneck for a GTX 780?


In benchmarks yeah, for actual gaming I doubt the difference would be perceptible.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Those are pretty good results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's stable 5ghz @ 1.42 you have a pretty decent chip, my old 2600k needed 1.43 just for 4.8, didn't bother trying for 5.0 lol, would have been too high for the h80.


Honestly I don't know since I do not leave my PC running all day and I just wanted to see what 5ghz would do result wise in benchmarks. It gave me 2 more fps over 4.8. I did not leave it there clearly due to heat. I am running 4.6ghz daily at 1.33v now. Once I get a little better cooler I will see how it goes heat wise and try again for 5ghz.


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone know of a good spray paint that matches the green color of the "GEFORCE GTX" lettering on the reference 780?


----------



## jderbs

Edit: Nevermind. Frigging voltages decided to reset themselves to default.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> So my computer was running beautifully until 2 am last night. Shut it down and boot it up this morning now every single 3D application crashes my computer on launch. Didn't install anything, didn't change my OC, nothing. What could have happened?


Back to stock clocks on the cpu and gpu(s). Start narrowing down things by running separate benchmarks (like IBT, Prime, 3DMark, etc.). Good luck


----------



## Pheonix777z

Got ma 780 now. Check my 3D Mark score in sig. This card is a monster !


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JessyCuh*
> 
> Sweet, good thing I don't play any games that give me the option of using 3 monitors. Just putting it out there, I know this isn't the right place to ask this but would it make a vast difference of going 3 x 24" instead of 3 x 27"? I'm concerned that the 1080p on a 27" would look extremely ugly.
> Also repped.


My PB278Q has great color representation but gaming at 1080p looks washed out! The 1080p looks much better on my 24" 144Hz Monitor. The 1440p gaming on the PB278Q is amazing. But, playing everything on ultra you'll definitely want at least a 770 SLI even if you're gaming on that one monitor. One 780 is OK with 1440p but it still left me wanting more smoothness.

To the point, I prefer to game on my 144Hz monitor at 1080p because the difference in smoothness is significant, not just in FPS but in the refresh rate alone. I use the 1440p for everything else.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> My PB278Q has great color representation but gaming at 1080p looks washed out! The 1080p looks much better on my 24" 144Hz Monitor. The 1440p gaming on the PB278Q is amazing. But, playing everything on ultra you'll definitely want at least a 770 SLI even if you're gaming on that one monitor. One 780 is OK with 1440p but it still left me wanting more smoothness.
> 
> To the point, I prefer to game on my 144Hz monitor at 1080p because the difference in smoothness is significant, not just in FPS but in the refresh rate alone. I use the 1440p for everything else.


I have a Asus PB278Q as well and i also find 1080P does not look that great on a 1440P monitor


----------



## Akadaka

Well your not supposed to be running 1080p on 1440p monitor, if you are struggling to play games with smoothness at 1440p you may just have to sacrifice max settings from like ultra to high or something.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Well your not supposed to be running 1080p on 1440p monitor, if you are struggling to play games with smoothness at 1440p you may just have to sacrifice max settings from like ultra to high or something.


The Asus PB278Q and its 2560x1440 res more or less forced me to get a second video card just so i could run 60 FPS with all the eye candy on


----------



## Leader

Anyone using 680 high flow bracket for reference 780, i ordered one from ebay and im interested to see if it has any effect on temperatures.


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Anyone using 680 high flow bracket for reference 780, i ordered one from ebay and im interested to see if it has any effect on temperatures.


Hmm interesting... try emailing EVGA support, they're usually pretty quick on getting back to you. It does look very similar to the 780 ACX bracket but can't tell for sure.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Well your not supposed to be running 1080p on 1440p monitor, if you are struggling to play games with smoothness at 1440p you may just have to sacrifice max settings from like ultra to high or something.


Good point. I would imagine, I don't know, that a 27" monitor designed to run 1080p native would look much nicer. Can't say for sure though.

It's nice to live in a time where displays and higher resolutions are challenging GPU output. I must say Bioshock & Crysis 3 look amazing on the 1440p, not as smooth for me from an FPS point of view(60+ at all times with everything turned on) but the colors and the backdrops look gorgeous.


----------



## ace700

This card is a beast compared to GTX Titan, I just picked my card up today and went from EVGA GTX 460 768MB to GTX 780. I overclocked my graphics card from power target of 100 to 106. I don't know if these setting will match a Titan but I am going to wait till tomorrow to overclock my other settings.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Good point. I would imagine, I don't know, that *a 27" monitor designed to run 1080p native would look much nicer.* Can't say for sure though.
> 
> It's nice to live in a time where displays and higher resolutions are challenging GPU output. I must say Bioshock & Crysis 3 look amazing on the 1440p, not as smooth for me from an FPS point of view(60+ at all times with everything turned on) but the colors and the backdrops look gorgeous.


No, it still looks pretty crappy...


----------



## skyn3t

How I miss this thread , I'm still working on my build so i can get back here ASAP and here is the update.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Got ma 780 now. Check my 3D Mark score in sig. This card is a monster !


What driver are you using that it says its unsupported?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Core is @ 1228 and mem @ 3650 with processor at 4.5ghz using the latest 326.01 drivers.
> 
> Since changing to the latest drivers I been able to get my mem overclock in firestrike from +475 all the way up to +650.


I just installed the 326 drivers today and so far so good. It may have been a fluke but I got another 150mhz out of the memory. Have to keep trying and see if it fails. Now that I have a better cooler for the CPu(H110) I am going to try to get up to 5ghz with decent temps.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How I miss this thread , I'm still working on my build so i can get back here ASAP and here is the update.


Nice and clean with tons of room to spare!!


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I just installed the 326 drivers today and so far so good. It may have been a fluke but I got another 150mhz out of the memory. Have to keep trying and see if it fails. Now that I have a better cooler for the CPu(H110) I am going to try to get up to 5ghz with decent temps.


Hey mate,

I couldn't check the thread the whole of yesterday so i didn't report back regarding your question for Valley... i was getting round ~80ish (sometimes up to 90) fps for the scenes with the rain on SLI.

As for the new drivers... i actually lost a good amount of mem clock out of it... was on 210Mhz on 314.22 and now i'm down to 175Mhz on 326.01 lol... and my core clocks weren't that much higher either... maybe about 5-10Mhz but i still haven't stablised it so i don't think they'll be any increase in core clock


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenarc*
> 
> Nice and clean with tons of room to spare!!


thanks bro.







I have a lot more in my worklog check out in my sig. by the way how things going around here I had not checked this thread for quite some time only passing readint a bit and leaving.In the past few days I had and still working my big but off LOL. Oh well enjoy the threads guys I will catch up later.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> I couldn't check the thread the whole of yesterday so i didn't report back regarding your question for Valley... i was getting round ~80ish (sometimes up to 90) fps for the scenes with the rain on SLI.
> 
> As for the new drivers... i actually lost a good amount of mem clock out of it... was on 210Mhz on 314.22 and now i'm down to 175Mhz on 326.01 lol... and my core clocks weren't that much higher either... maybe about 5-10Mhz but i still haven't stablised it so i don't think they'll be any increase in core clock


That is what I am seeing in those scenes as well so that is interesting. Weird that you lost OC ability with 326.01 I gained a bit of memory clock with them. I posted my latest run in the valley thread. The new H110 cooler keeps temps down but still got up as high as 77c with 5ghz at 1.43v but that was a spike most of the time it was not that high. AIda64 in a 10min run showed an average temp of 63 across all cores. I was seeing peaks of 90c with my old cooler. I need to get a new mobo for sure since the ACX cooler is having issues with heat being so close to the other. I even tried setting up another fan under the cards to blow up in between them and it does not help.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How I miss this thread , I'm still working on my build so i can get back here ASAP and here is the update.


Looks very clean. My case a mess right now. I need to get a new one and wanted to get a caselabs sth10 but I cant get responses from them regarding my questions for the options and what I want to do. I don't want to order unless I know what I am ordering is going to work. I want to WC my CPU and GPu properly but I cant in my current case. No room for a proper loop. I got the H110 cooler in the meantime and works pretty well.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Looks very clean. My case a mess right now. I need to get a new one and wanted to get a caselabs sth10 but I cant get responses from them regarding my questions for the options and what I want to do. I don't want to order unless I know what I am ordering is going to work. I want to WC my CPU and GPu properly but I cant in my current case. No room for a proper loop. I got the H110 cooler in the meantime and works pretty well.


I've been keeping my eye on this:

http://www.redharbinger.com/

Seems they take custom orders, looking forward to use a custom one after my 900D build. Maybe by Haswell-e or it's successor.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on this:
> 
> http://www.redharbinger.com/
> 
> Seems they take custom orders, looking forward to use a custom one after my 900D build. Maybe by Haswell-e or it's successor.


HAHA OMG, i was planning on building a custom one myself... though, i'm not that good at wood work or metal work... so i gave up and thought i'd get a 900D


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That is what I am seeing in those scenes as well so that is interesting. Weird that you lost OC ability with 326.01 I gained a bit of memory clock with them. I posted my latest run in the valley thread. The new H110 cooler keeps temps down but still got up as high as 77c with 5ghz at 1.43v but that was a spike most of the time it was not that high. AIda64 in a 10min run showed an average temp of 63 across all cores. I was seeing peaks of 90c with my old cooler. I need to get a new mobo for sure since the ACX cooler is having issues with heat being so close to the other. I even tried setting up another fan under the cards to blow up in between them and it does not help.


Sorry for the double post... forgot to click multi on this one...

I'm seeing tops of 71 degrees with ACX and my cards always under utilised... i think its my PSU (always showing VRel), gonna try it out with an AX850 from my mate first... if it was the PSU issue i might get the OCZ ZX 1250 lol


----------



## UNOE

I made some custom rainmeters to display my GPU voltage and Temperatures for GPU and CPU cores.
I'm pretty stocked on it. Maybe I should add CPU voltage too... hmmmm





EDIT :

Ended up redoing it with voltage for GPU and CPU


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on this:
> 
> http://www.redharbinger.com/
> 
> Seems they take custom orders, looking forward to use a custom one after my 900D build. Maybe by Haswell-e or it's successor.


That looks pretty sweet. I like that a lot. I am sure that is expensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Sorry for the double post... forgot to click multi on this one...
> 
> I'm seeing tops of 71 degrees with ACX and my cards always under utilised... i think its my PSU (always showing VRel), gonna try it out with an AX850 from my mate first... if it was the PSU issue i might get the OCZ ZX 1250 lol


Ya I saw about 71 on my main card and my other sits about 58-60 under full load in valley. I see the Vrel and Vop and I have an AX850 so not sure what to make of that then. I was at the store today buying my corsair h110 and saw they had a AX1200i for 329 which is the cheapest I have seen it. I was tempted to grab it but figured I am ok for power but I saw that I was pulling over 700w from the wall today at 5ghz and the cards OC'd in Valley. It won pull near that much while gaming though.


----------



## muhd86

i ordered 4 gigabyrte gtx 780 gpus they will be be arriving soon , are the voltages options unlocked for gtx 780 --if not how do u unlock them .

2ndly to what extent can they be over clocked to --i have no clue how to over clock gtx 780 as its my 1st time .

also do these gpus come with dual bios ---can they be flashed if required


----------



## muhd86

also which nvidia drivers should i use with the gtx 780 , as i heard most of them are problamatic and in some cases over clocking potential gets limited -

and what would be the max safe voltages to apply on a gtx 780 should i use precesion x or afterburner


----------



## hypespazm

whats the difference between the 3gb and the 4gb on these cards?? I mean is there a difference in performance or is it mor of a display thing?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> whats the difference between the 3gb and the 4gb on these cards?? I mean is there a difference in performance or is it mor of a display thing?


So far its been only the 3GB version,doubt there will be a 4GB model....


----------



## hypespazm

why dont you think there will be a 3gb model? and if there was what would be the difference in performance?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> why dont you think there will be a 3gb model? and if there was what would be the difference in performance?


I think you're confused with the models.
780 so far is only available with 3GB.
670/680/770 come with 2GB or 4GB.

Difference in performance is none when the memory is not fully utilized (below 2GB).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Looks very clean. My case a mess right now. I need to get a new one and wanted to get a caselabs sth10 but I cant get responses from them regarding my questions for the options and what I want to do. I don't want to order unless I know what I am ordering is going to work. I want to WC my CPU and GPu properly but I cant in my current case. No room for a proper loop. I got the H110 cooler in the meantime and works pretty well.


Thank I'm trying to keep it as clean as I can.

Just create a Thread and write all the question you have even the Caselabs rep will be there if he can find it and a lot people here has the same case they can give you the light in the dark tunnel.


----------



## VladPayne

Hey, is there someone here with GK110 SLi on an old X58 chipset?
A guy in another forum can't get his cards working in SLi, probably the chipset is too old for the graphics cards.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladPayne*
> 
> Hey, is there someone here with GK110 SLi on an old X58 chipset?
> A guy in another forum can't get his cards working in SLi, probably the chipset is too old for the graphics cards.


What's the point using a brand new gpu on a 5 years old hardware?!


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> What's the point using a brand new gpu on a 5 years old hardware?!


ask intel







q9550+gtx780oc here xD

best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VladPayne*
> 
> Hey, is there someone here with GK110 SLi on an old X58 chipset?
> A guy in another forum can't get his cards working in SLi, probably the chipset is too old for the graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point using a brand new gpu on a 5 years old hardware?!
Click to expand...

some people are in denial or have no clue..


----------



## Booty Warrior

So, if I understand Boost 2.0 correctly it will push your core clock as high as it can then throttle back if you hit 80c? I noticed my card boosts itself to ~1000MHz core at stock which is way above the spec sheet boost clock... That's kind of awesome.









But with my GPU pegged at 99% usage in Crysis 3 my temps are staying 70-75c (using 1:1 fan curve) so that doesn't leave much room for OCing beyond that point right?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> So, if I understand Boost 2.0 correctly it will push your core clock as high as it can then throttle back if you hit 80c? I noticed my card boosts itself to ~1000MHz core at stock which is way above the spec sheet boost clock... That's kind of awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with my GPU pegged at 99% usage in Crysis 3 my temps are staying 70-75c (using 1:1 fan curve) so that doesn't leave much room for OCing beyond that point right?


you liking the upgrade.?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you liking the upgrade.?


Loving it! It's a much bigger difference than I expected tbh. I went from SLI 2GB 560 Tis to a 670 to this and it runs circles around both of my old setups









I did just get a driver hang streaming a vid in Firefox using 320.49 WHQL though... What driver set do you guys recommend? Reading up on it, it seems the 320s have been kinda spotty.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you liking the upgrade.?
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it! It's a much bigger difference than I expected tbh. I went from SLI 2GB 560 Tis to a 670 to this and it runs circles around both of my old setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did just get a driver hang streaming a vid in Firefox using 320.49 WHQL though... What driver set do you guys recommend? Reading up on it, it seems the 320s have been kinda spotty.
Click to expand...

haven't went with the latest 320.49, I'm still using the disk that came with the GTX 780 retail / release / package, 320.08 or .11
I have to check.


----------



## revro

so my 780 is running 1084mhz at boost 2.0 and temps are now after playing with fans 73max, i was hitting 80C without 80mm side fan and now i got better fans overall. i added new photos to my rig in signature

best
revro


----------



## muhd86

i just came to know the hard way that 4 way sli is not supported ----why is beyond me i guess --any one here runing 4 way --modified drivers or some thing ---

it was purely for benchmarks ---will the 4th gpu not be detected by the drivers or would 4 way sli option not be enabled ...

any one


----------



## malmental

been known that, they (nVidia) do not want the GTX 780 going into more GTX Titan sales.
6GB of VRAM and Quad SLI are the Titan advantages..

you can use the 4th GTX 780 as a PhysX card...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> been known that, they (nVidia) do not want the GTX 780 going into more GTX Titan sales.
> 6GB of VRAM and Quad SLI are the Titan advantages..
> 
> you can use the 4th GTX 780 as a PhysX card...


That was the first thing I thought of when I heard this news. They are purposely gimping the 780 in 2 big ways. Memory and Quad SLI. Pretty lame of them to do this to their customers. We are not the ones that decided to make the 780 as close in performance to the Titan. If people want to run 4 of them then that should be a choice they have. Not many are going to do it just like not many are going to Quad the Titans. How many are going to be cool with spending that much cash on GPU's? I am not even though I can afford it. I just do not see the point for me personally. Nvidia needs to correct this issue and release a bios update and driver update to allow it.


----------



## gpvecchi

I read some where that's there's an EULA to accept inside nVidia control panel to unlock voltage... Where is it?


----------



## Urobulus

I would like to verify something with you guys: I just received my new EVGA 780 ACX and there is 3 extra stickers on it that I never saw before on the previous Titan I had and the other 780 I ordered a month ago...

What the hell does that mean? Is my card a refurbished one or what? Supposed to be new, bought on Newegg, never saw the extra 3 stickers before (aside from the original one with the KR number).

Thoughts?

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## newone757

Took a pic for another thread just thought I'd share here too.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Return the bad item man you paid full price and buy From Amazon or ask newegg for a special coupon as it is there fault.

One last thing sue their ass off so that they will not cause this again and have a better quality control

name="Urobulus" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/4440#post_20344902"]I would like to verify something with you guys: I just received my new EVGA 780 ACX and there is 3 extra stickers on it that I never saw before on the previous Titan I had and the other 780 I ordered a month ago...

What the hell does that mean? Is my card a refurbished one or what? Supposed to be new, bought on Newegg, never saw the extra 3 stickers before (aside from the original one with the KR number).

Thoughts?

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/[/quote]

Retirn


----------



## hypespazm

hmm I believe My gtx780 comes with those stickers too and mine is an EVGA 780 superclocked , I have to check again tho ... Also it has come to my attention that if the gtx 780 and the titan are based on the same GPU then there should be a way to MOD the bios so that they can work together.. AS IN having TITAN and GTX 780 IN SLI using TITAN memory? I mean I know its not that simple but it should be possible. not sure as how stable it would be tho but seeing someone try this would be very very interesting.







correct me if im totally wrong tho


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> been known that, they (nVidia) do not want the GTX 780 going into more GTX Titan sales.
> 6GB of VRAM and Quad SLI are the Titan advantages..
> 
> you can use the 4th GTX 780 as a PhysX card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the first thing I thought of when I heard this news. They are purposely gimping the 780 in 2 big ways. Memory and Quad SLI. Pretty lame of them to do this to their customers. We are not the ones that decided to make the 780 as close in performance to the Titan. If people want to run 4 of them then that should be a choice they have. Not many are going to do it just like not many are going to Quad the Titans. How many are going to be cool with spending that much cash on GPU's? I am not even though I can afford it. I just do not see the point for me personally. Nvidia needs to correct this issue and release a bios update and driver update to allow it.
Click to expand...

your preaching to the choir..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> I read some where that's there's an EULA to accept inside nVidia control panel to unlock voltage... Where is it?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Took a pic for another thread just thought I'd share here too.











take one of your own hardware, do not care about an internet grab..


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take one of your own hardware, do not care about an internet grab..


My sarcasm meter might be broken, but if it isnt I'll take that as a compliment, thanks


----------



## VettePilot

This is my latest and greatest Valley run. CPU at 5ghz and gpus at 1201/1162 gpu clocks and 3554 memory on 326.01 drivers. She is basically maxed out now. Perhaps a bit more memory OC but it will likely crash. Cant run anymore gpu clock offset on them. All in all from the very first SLI bench to this one I have picked up a total of about 14fps from OC'ing the CPU and GPU's in the right combo with the NV CP tweaks.


----------



## UNOE

I have the same stickers and bought it from EVGA it was sealed. I think the sticker mean its binned as a Superclock card and has been flashed with the SC bios and then packages as a SC card. Be happy

Mine clocks well.


----------



## Urobulus

Hmmm okay... Actually spoke with a tech at EVGA and it seems this sticker might be an inspection one they put right after installing the ACX cooler and testing it (since it's an aftermarket one). He didn't sound super sure though and had to check with other techs: he'll get back to me soon.

Okay so a lot happened in the past hour: the card has an ASIC of 78% and core clock itself stock at 1110MHz out of the box. I ran a couple of benchmarks and quick gaming sessions and it seems to be stable at 1228MHz so far, overclocked with Precision X.

The thing though is that overvolting it at its max is only giving me 1.187v, doesn't want to go higher than that, so I think I will flash the vBios right away for the custom Tech Inferno one and not loose my time trying to find a stable overclock with so little voltage increase.

I'm used to the TI custom vBios since I worked with it before on my original GTX Titan and previous Superclocked 780 (referrence) I had before, it maxes out at 1.212v.

Will report back either later tonight or tomorrow with the result of max stable overclock, have a feeling I scored a golden chip.......


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Return the bad item man you paid full price and buy From Amazon or ask newegg for a special coupon as it is there fault.
> 
> One last thing sue their ass off so that they will not cause this again and have a better quality control
> 
> name="Urobulus" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/4440#post_20344902"]I would like to verify something with you guys: I just received my new EVGA 780 ACX and there is 3 extra stickers on it that I never saw before on the previous Titan I had and the other 780 I ordered a month ago...
> 
> What the hell does that mean? Is my card a refurbished one or what? Supposed to be new, bought on Newegg, never saw the extra 3 stickers before (aside from the original one with the KR number).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> url=http://postimage.org/][/url]
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> Retirn


just make sure you erase or fade the GPU serial number from the pics before posting it may not going harm you but it may too. just a heads up

best

sky


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> What driver are you using that it says its unsupported?


326.01-desktop-win8-preview-64bit-international-whql on Windows 8.1 Preview.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm okay... Actually spoke with a tech at EVGA and it seems this sticker might be an inspection one they put right after installing the ACX cooler and testing it (since it's an aftermarket one). He didn't sound super sure though and had to check with other techs: he'll get back to me soon.
> 
> Okay so a lot happened in the past hour: the card has an ASIC of 78% and core clock itself stock at 1110MHz out of the box. I ran a couple of benchmarks and quick gaming sessions and it seems to be stable at 1228MHz so far, overclocked with Precision X.
> 
> The thing though is that overvolting it at its max is only giving me 1.187v, doesn't want to go higher than that, so I think I will flash the vBios right away for the custom Tech Inferno one and not loose my time trying to find a stable overclock with so little voltage increase.
> 
> I'm used to the TI custom vBios since I worked with it before on my original GTX Titan and previous Superclocked 780 (referrence) I had before, it maxes out at 1.212v.
> 
> Will report back either later tonight or tomorrow with the result of max stable overclock, have a feeling I scored a golden chip.......


Your tripping about the sticker don't worry about it you have a awesome card there bro...

Even if it was refurbished (which its not) I would still pay $50 more maybe even $100 more for a card that clocked like that.

1228MHz @ 1.187v

Mine is about 1190MHz @ 1.187v


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I have the same stickers and bought it from EVGA it was sealed. I think the sticker mean its binned as a Superclock card and has been flashed with the SC bios and then packages as a SC card. Be happy
> 
> Mine clocks well.


I'm sure you are right about that, because my older EVGA GTX 580 has the exact same stickers on it. Doubt it is refurbished.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This is my latest and greatest Valley run. CPU at 5ghz and gpus at 1201/1162 gpu clocks and 3554 memory on 326.01 drivers. She is basically maxed out now. Perhaps a bit more memory OC but it will likely crash. Cant run anymore gpu clock offset on them. All in all from the very first SLI bench to this one I have picked up a total of about 14fps from OC'ing the CPU and GPU's in the right combo with the NV CP tweaks.


Nice. Highest I've gotten is 123.1


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Nice. Highest I've gotten is 123.1


Ya that was my previous best at 123.1fps. I am running the 2600k on the edge though. Everything is pushed as far as it will go I think. I have not messed around with RAM timing or anything like that though. Or turned off a bunch of other services that may be running in the back. Just make sure no programs are running that don't need to be.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm okay... Actually spoke with a tech at EVGA and it seems this sticker might be an inspection one they put right after installing the ACX cooler and testing it (since it's an aftermarket one). He didn't sound super sure though and had to check with other techs: he'll get back to me soon.


Its quality/inspection stickers that are applied at the factory.


----------



## thenarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This is my latest and greatest Valley run. CPU at 5ghz and gpus at 1201/1162 gpu clocks and 3554 memory on 326.01 drivers. She is basically maxed out now. Perhaps a bit more memory OC but it will likely crash. Cant run anymore gpu clock offset on them. All in all from the very first SLI bench to this one I have picked up a total of about 14fps from OC'ing the CPU and GPU's in the right combo with the NV CP tweaks.










glad to see you worked out the kinks


----------



## Urobulus

Alright it reassures me then to know that the sticker is legit









I'm at 2 hours (I think, something like that) in nonstop benchmarking and gaming sessions, testing the core clock only (not working on the memory until the core is rock stable), and so far I am at 1254MHz and stable in everything, 1.212v, not going over 75 degrees, no throttling, card is dead silent too at 75% fan speed (1:1 fan ratio/temp).

I have a feeling that this card will overclock like a beast lol









Golden chip maybe?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Alright it reassures me then to know that the sticker is legit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 2 hours (I think, something like that) in nonstop benchmarking and gaming sessions, testing the core clock only (not working on the memory until the core is rock stable), and so far I am at 1254MHz and stable in everything, 1.212v, not going over 75 degrees, no throttling, card is dead silent too at 75% fan speed (1:1 fan ratio/temp).
> 
> I have a feeling that this card will overclock like a beast lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden chip maybe?


Good not Golden

Golden will do close to 1300 at 1.212v

Or maybe even 1320 plus


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Your tripping about the sticker don't worry about it you have a awesome card there bro...
> 
> Even if it was refurbished (which its not) I would still pay $50 more maybe even $100 more for a card that clocked like that.
> 
> 1228MHz @ 1.187v
> 
> Mine is about 1190MHz @ 1.187v


What's your card's ASIC rating if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious how much of a correlation there is.


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Good not Golden
> 
> Golden will do close to 1300 at 1.212v
> 
> Or maybe even 1320 plus


Good chip, golden chip, very nice chip, awesome chip, that-thing-is-a-monster-chip, etc it all means the same to me: a chip that is clocking good and stable way over what it's supposed to.

In this case between 1200-1300 with a 780, 1150 or more for a Titan.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm okay... Actually spoke with a tech at EVGA and it seems this sticker might be an inspection one they put right after installing the ACX cooler and testing it (since it's an aftermarket one). He didn't sound super sure though and had to check with other techs: he'll get back to me soon.
> 
> Okay so a lot happened in the past hour: the card has an ASIC of 78% and core clock itself stock at 1110MHz out of the box. I ran a couple of benchmarks and quick gaming sessions and it seems to be stable at 1228MHz so far, overclocked with Precision X.
> 
> The thing though is that overvolting it at its max is only giving me 1.187v, doesn't want to go higher than that, so I think I will flash the vBios right away for the custom Tech Inferno one and not loose my time trying to find a stable overclock with so little voltage increase.
> 
> I'm used to the TI custom vBios since I worked with it before on my original GTX Titan and previous Superclocked 780 (referrence) I had before, it maxes out at 1.212v.
> 
> Will report back either later tonight or tomorrow with the result of max stable overclock, have a feeling I scored a golden chip.......


what do you mean by golden chip?? Just want to know how i can test to see if I have one of these .. I have a 780 SC from evga. how can I clock my 780 SC to 1200mhz, I know my 660 TI 2gb Can clock at 1200mhz like a beast! but Im curious and eager to find out how I can do this with my 780SC please any info and tutorials ia appreciated.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what do you mean by golden chip?? Just want to know how i can test to see if I have one of these .. I have a 780 SC from evga. how can I clock my 780 SC to 1200mhz, I know my 660 TI 2gb Can clock at 1200mhz like a beast! but Im curious and eager to find out how I can do this with my 780SC please any info and tutorials ia appreciated.


run GPU-z and then right click in the tool bar of the gpuz pop up and select ASIC quality. If you are well over 75% then your chances of getting 1200mhz plus is very good. One of my cards is 72.4% which can do 1215mhz and the other is 65/4% which can do a max of 1162mhz. Some that are getting clocks of 1240+ have ASIC's of very 80% which seem to be very rare cards. If you are under 70% you may still be able to get 1200mhz with modded bios and 1.212v. I cant on my one card but that is just luck of the draw, and with my better card I cant even get 1227 with modded bios


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what do you mean by golden chip?? Just want to know how i can test to see if I have one of these .. I have a 780 SC from evga. how can I clock my 780 SC to 1200mhz, I know my 660 TI 2gb Can clock at 1200mhz like a beast! but Im curious and eager to find out how I can do this with my 780SC please any info and tutorials ia appreciated.


Golden Chip is just like one in 50 chip or something of that sort a good chip is like 1 in 10. Thats a easy way of putting it. But its a loose term thrown around. It means different things to different people. But usually a golden chip for a CPU would be the best chip out of 50 to a 100 chips that has freakish ability to overclock with relatively low voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> What's your card's ASIC rating if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious how much of a correlation there is.


71.3%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> run GPU-z and then right click in the tool bar of the gpuz pop up and select ASIC quality. If you are well over 75% then your chances of getting 1200mhz plus is very good. One of my cards is 72.4% which can do 1215mhz and the other is 65/4% which can do a max of 1162mhz. Some that are getting clocks of 1240+ have ASIC's of very 80% which seem to be very rare cards. If you are under 70% you may still be able to get 1200mhz with modded bios and 1.212v. I cant on my one card but that is just luck of the draw, and with my better card I cant even get 1227 with modded bios


ASIC has nothing to do with golden chip. Golden chip could be from any ASIC quality. Its more like a rouge wave it can come from anywhere. Good ASIC can clock badly as well.
But I know your saying almost the same thing .. just want to reinstate that part of the point.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya that was my previous best at 123.1fps. I am running the 2600k on the edge though. Everything is pushed as far as it will go I think. I have not messed around with RAM timing or anything like that though. Or turned off a bunch of other services that may be running in the back. Just make sure no programs are running that don't need to be.


I could prob get higher, but my 3930k is far from the best. I need a serious voltage increase just to get from 4.4 to 4.6 and it's not even stable. I'm at 1.345 now and 4.6 needs 1.41 and won't even pass IBT :|


----------



## hypespazm

What kind of tests can you run to figure if its one of those 1/100 chips? and what kind of bios can I run to Get higher voltage on the card? I really want to try and get the most out of my Superclocked 780/ because it comes with the reference cooler. soo higher cockspeeds and lower voltage is essential and would be great to have lower temps! So what do you think I should do?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> I could prob get higher, but my 3930k is far from the best. I need a serious voltage increase just to get from 4.4 to 4.6 and it's not even stable. I'm at 1.345 now and 4.6 needs 1.41 and won't even pass IBT :|


what do you mean far from the best because im running the 3930k and ive been trying to get the best OC with not too much of a voltage increase but its not the easiest cpu to overclock IMO, even tho im new to this.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> I could prob get higher, but my 3930k is far from the best. I need a serious voltage increase just to get from 4.4 to 4.6 and it's not even stable. I'm at 1.345 now and 4.6 needs 1.41 and won't even pass IBT :|


Wow what are the typical voltages needed for a 3930 at 4.6? I am running at 4.6 with 1.3v and 4.7 needs 1.37 then 5ghz needs 1.43. So I need a big increase as well from 4.6ghz.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Wow what are the typical voltages needed for a 3930 at 4.6? I am running at 4.6 with 1.3v and 4.7 needs 1.37 then 5ghz needs 1.43


1.3v for 4.6 Ghz is very good.

1.43v for 5ghz is also pretty good. Especially if its 15 hours stable with prime95.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Wow what are the typical voltages needed for a 3930 at 4.6? I am running at 4.6 with 1.3v and 4.7 needs 1.37 then 5ghz needs 1.43. So I need a big increase as well from 4.6ghz.


how stable is it at 4.7ghz and at 5ghz?? and what cooling are you running? would you mind PMing me your bios settings?? please do so I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 1.3v for 4.6 Ghz is very good.
> 
> 1.43v for 5ghz is also pretty good. Especially if its 15 hours stable with prime95.


Yep, I do 1.4v for 4.8ghz and 1.432v for 5ghz, usually just run it at 4.6ghz 1.36 for 24/7 tho, don't need the extra power yet.

Test stability for 4hrs each , since all I do is game and business work anyways, no idea if they would hold for 12hrs.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> I could prob get higher, but my 3930k is far from the best. I need a serious voltage increase just to get from 4.4 to 4.6 and it's not even stable. I'm at 1.345 now and 4.6 needs 1.41 and won't even pass IBT :|


That's what I got too









It needs 1.352v for a stable 4.472GHz.
4.6GHz requires more than 1.4v so I haven't really bothered.

But I have all 8 memory slots filled. When it was on 4 slots, it required 1.37v for 4.6GHz.

I guess its only needed (for a higher FPS) when you have multiple high-end cards. Not so much difference for a single card.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> What kind of tests can you run to figure if its one of those 1/100 chips? and what kind of bios can I run to Get higher voltage on the card? I really want to try and get the most out of my Superclocked 780/ because it comes with the reference cooler. soo higher cockspeeds and lower voltage is essential and would be great to have lower temps! So what do you think I should do?


If you can run Valley at HD settings at anywhere close to 1300Mhz @ 1.212v or 1275MHz @ 1.187v then you might have a 1/100 chip if you get that high you still have more testing to do. But you probably do not have anything close to those numbers.


----------



## Urobulus

Alright so I'm done with my tests for tonight and I'm mostly satisfied









Here's my recap so far:

ASIC of 77.1%
1228MHz core clock
6804MHz memory
Custom TI vBios
1.212v

Rock stable it seems now for games, benchmarks, etc... Just a tiny bit disappointed that I couldn't get it stable at 1250+ core clock but oh well, still very good









Still have more test to run tomorrow morning to see if I can just weak it to be stable at one bin higher (1241MHz) since 2 more (1254MHz) ended up crashing after a long time. Dropped 2 bins like I usually do since it's generally where it will be game stable (for me anyway in all the benchmarking and tweaking I did for my past Titan and previous 780).

You know you might be a bit too much into it when you're actually having more fun doing stuff like that than gaming lol


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If you can run Valley at HD settings at anywhere close to 1300Mhz @ 1.212v or 1275MHz @ 1.187v then you might have a 1/100 chip if you get that high you still have more testing to do. But you probably do not have anything close to those numbers.


Will you see a Frame rate difference in gaming on this or is it purely for benchmarks? and where could I get those modded Bios from? Im gonna do some testing tommorrrow and post them here to see if I can get the card up there.. hopefully I can.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yep, I do 1.4v for 4.8ghz and 1.432v for 5ghz, usually just run it at 4.6ghz 1.36 for 24/7 tho, don't need the extra power yet.
> 
> Test stability for 4hrs each , since all I do is game and business work anyways, no idea if they would hold for 12hrs.


I am the same as you. I don't have my system on for more than a few hours a day. I ran 4.7ghz last night for a few hours at 1.375v and had no issues. I did it again today. Just did about an hour in BF3 with 4.7ghz and temps reached a max of 54c in a couple of cores. I was hitting 62c at 4.6ghz with 1.3v with my old Antec 620 Kuler. Pretty solid drop in temps.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am the same as you. I don't have my system on for more than a few hours a day. I ran 4.7ghz last night for a few hours at 1.375v and had no issues. I did it again today. Just did about an hour in BF3 with 4.7ghz and temps reached a max of 54c in a couple of cores. I was hitting 62c at 4.6ghz with 1.3v with my old Antec 620 Kuler. Pretty solid drop in temps.


thats pretty sweet!!! I dont get those when I tried to run 4.6ghz and I have a h110 cooler. you think it has to do with the voltage I was running?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Will you see a Frame rate difference in gaming on this or is it purely for benchmarks? and where could I get those modded Bios from? Im gonna do some testing tommorrrow and post them here to see if I can get the card up there.. hopefully I can.


You will notice overclocking the card it can get 30% more frames than default clocks if your lucky and that's alot. I'm not even sure why you would be here if you didn't want to overclock it any way.

Check the first page and first post of this thread for Bios information and more information that will probably answer many of your question before you have to ask them.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You will notice overclocking the card it can get 30% more frames than default clocks if your lucky and that's alot. I'm not even sure why you would be here if you didn't want to overclock it any way.
> 
> Check the first page and first post of this thread for Bios information and more information that will probably answer many of your question before you have to ask them.


ok thats cool. and as to the Superclocked edition compared to the stock edition.. are they the same thing when it comes to hardware? or is one capable of higher clocks than the other?


----------



## Urobulus

They are the exact same thing aside that the SC will clock higher out of the box (well SHOULD) than the normal one.

Quite frankly I think it's not worth the extra couple of $$$: if you end up overclocking your card just go for the normal one.

If not then yes the SC version will give you a bit more juice out of the box without having to touch it at all


----------



## UNOE

I don't think anyone ever gives a clear answer as if the Superclocked cards are binned or not. Some might be some might not be binned. I don't know.

But the point is you can have a really good overclocking card that has stock bios or you can have a good clocking card that is a SC card. It doesn't matter that much they are a mixed bag. You will get what you get. But all the 780's seem pretty good and seem to be getting over 1150MH/s with modded bios. Which is not anything to complain about.


----------



## muhd86

how do u unlock the voltage option n nvidia cp to over clock the 780 or shoukl i just use precesion ..

whats the most stable driver to be used for this gpu


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> how do u unlock the voltage option n nvidia cp to over clock the 780 or shoukl i just use precesion ..
> 
> whats the most stable driver to be used for this gpu


there is no voltage unlock in precision or NV control panel to get the full 1.212v only to 1.187-1.2v. You have to reflash the bios and the info is on the first page of this thread. In precision you click on the voltage button then click on the overvoltage button and accept the little disclaimer. Then you can add +38mv


----------



## hypespazm

hey I asked a question earlier regarding the 780 and the titan. since they are basically the same GPU would it be possible to mod the bios on both the titan and the 780 and run them in sli and use the memory in the titan? I mean they are the same GPU just different size in memory bandwidth?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hey I asked a question earlier regarding the 780 and the titan. since they are basically the same GPU would it be possible to mod the bios on both the titan and the 780 and run them in sli and use the memory in the titan? I mean they are the same GPU just different size in memory bandwidth?


Not possible.


----------



## hypespazm

I mean but what says that it isnt possible because Ive seen 660ti's of different memory work together. ... I mean the only thing that is see stopping it would be the speed on the memory maybe? but I would want like and exact answer as to why it cant happen if the cards are almost identical


----------



## Brianmz

Don't remember the details much, been a while since I read about, but I'm sure other members can give you a detailed explanation, know the way the memory is set up is a bit different and the Titan has it's compute intact.

Think a member tried it, before and got artifacts all over the screen.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Not possible.


Indeed. Crossfire can work with different cards based off of the same die, but SLI requires the matching GPUs.

The Titan has one additional SMX unit enabled so it's not compatible with a 780, just like a 580 couldn't SLI with a 570.

Edit: Here's a link to the official Nvidia SLI FAQ if you're interested - http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/faq#c16


----------



## zpaf

Just play with 3dmark11 to find out clocks with no throttle at all.

1202/1502 @ 1.162v Official Bios no driver tweaks.


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE


----------



## catdog13

just got my card earlier today and haven't had much time to overclock it but i got a ASIC of 76% so im pretty happy


----------



## zpaf

Another test this time with Metro LL with no throttle at all.

1202/1700 @ 1,162v Official Bios no driver tweaks.


----------



## malmental

SLI with different cards


----------



## hypespazm

I know this is kinda random btu has anyone tried adding a closed loop cooling to one of these cards? recently stumbled upon a very cheap closed loop and was wondering if it was worth adding to a 780


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLI with different cards


How good does that work tho? that hyper SLI?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLI with different cards
> 
> 
> 
> How good does that work tho? that hyper SLI?
Click to expand...

I believe the cards have to be the same arch but not the exact match, I'm not quite sure haven't read through it yet.
GTX 780 and GTX Titan might just work.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm okay... Actually spoke with a tech at EVGA and it seems this sticker might be an inspection one they put right after installing the ACX cooler and testing it (since it's an aftermarket one). He didn't sound super sure though and had to check with other techs: he'll get back to me soon.
> 
> Okay so a lot happened in the past hour: the card has an ASIC of 78% and core clock itself stock at 1110MHz out of the box. I ran a couple of benchmarks and quick gaming sessions and it seems to be stable at 1228MHz so far, overclocked with Precision X.
> 
> The thing though is that overvolting it at its max is only giving me 1.187v, doesn't want to go higher than that, so I think I will flash the vBios right away for the custom Tech Inferno one and not loose my time trying to find a stable overclock with so little voltage increase.
> 
> I'm used to the TI custom vBios since I worked with it before on my original GTX Titan and previous Superclocked 780 (referrence) I had before, it maxes out at 1.212v.
> 
> Will report back either later tonight or tomorrow with the result of max stable overclock, have a feeling I scored a golden chip.......


Your card is exactly like mine then.
mine is rock solid @ 1228mhz
and it tops out on 1.187v

my ASIC is also 78.3%

Using the T.I Bios... i was able to get my card to *1267Mhz* with 1.21v
But im happy with stock BIOS
We have the exact same card. Do you want to sell it ?


----------



## ValSidalv21

Got the Gigabyte WindForce 3x OC last week and so far I've managed to get it stable at 1175MHz with +.125v offset. Anything higher than that, no matter what the voltage is at, just throttles down to 1110MHz. Temps max out at 70c and power stays at around 90% of TDP. Any tips other than flashing the BIOS?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLI with different cards


Ooh, that's interesting.

Although reading that thread, the one person who tried SLIing a Titan with a 780 (Urobulus) couldn't seem to get it to work.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLI with different cards
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that's interesting.
> 
> Although reading that thread, the one person who tried SLIing a Titan with a 780 (Urobulus) couldn't seem to get it to work.
Click to expand...

a move for you to accomplish 'oh wise one'...


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> a move for you to accomplish 'oh wise one'...


Maybe I should setup a kickstarter page to fund this.... "research."


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Ooh, that's interesting.
> 
> Although reading that thread, the one person who tried SLIing a Titan with a 780 (Urobulus) couldn't seem to get it to work.


Well actually I kinda was able to make it work...

I was able to make the Titan and 780 ''talk to each other'', recognize each other and cooperate together in a 2D environment (windows, desktop, web browsing). They were also both using the 3gb limit of the 780, using the same driver, and were overclocking/syncing together great.

Everything was fine until you launch a game or a 3D environment like a benchmark: then the whole thing would go to hell and crash the PC. I WAS able to run a single benchmark with both of them working together without a hitch though, think it was Heaven, but that was the only one... Unfortunately didn't have much time to play with it more and work on it.

So yeah I can confirm that it is possible to SLi a Titan and 780 together but I only got to 80% of the way. Maybe one day I'll resume to make it work at 100%.


----------



## cowie

I am going try to work with the thread starter _anatolymik_ to get info to him from cards but only after non ref pbc 780 are for sale.








Unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## Anoxy

Doesn't windows only utilize one card in a desktop 2d environment though?


----------



## cowie

Its not sli till its in 3d so there is a while to go


----------



## jincuteguy

Is it normal for my GTX 780 to run at 75 or 80C temperature? It's the referenced MST gtx 780.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Is it normal for my GTX 780 to run at 75 or 80C temperature? It's the referenced MST gtx 780.


if that's max load while gaming then yes..


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Is it normal for my GTX 780 to run at 75 or 80C temperature? It's the referenced MST gtx 780.


i played with my fans and i thought i got it under control having 73C in Haeven and Valley but then i benched in Crysis 3 and got to 80C on my GB 780OC GB, 71C on intel Q9550 3.4ghz cpu and 45C on my SSD ... the SSD scared me most, even tough a friend of mine said as long as its under 50 its ok ...

one good thing tough, the hwinfo64 3 log files i made shows cpu cores at 85-95% on average, hitting 100% on occasion but i think that i am having actually a balanced system with close to zero cpu bottleneck, as my fps are comparable if not better then gb gtx780oc reviews in guru3d (fxaa) 44vs47 and techpowerup (4x msaa) 27vs30







i was using 180s tests on same level, same gameplay. even if its not 100% accurate i have a very low cpu bottleneck in crysis 3, BF3 is now next to be tested

i will change the side fan to move hot air out of case (i had it blow cold air onto pcb of my 780) and see if the maximum temperatures wont go down, right now i am installing BF3 to test it in multiplayer caspian

best
revro


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if that's max load while gaming then yes..


Yea it's the load temp during gaming.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if that's max load while gaming then yes..
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's the load temp during gaming.
Click to expand...

for that model GPU that's it's status quo amigo...


----------



## muhd86

i wish some one can bring in a modded vbios so we can find out if 4 way sli gtx 780 works .....i wish it comes out i so much wanted quad gtx 780 in sli


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i wish some one can bring in a modded vbios so we can find out if 4 way sli gtx 780 works .....i wish it comes out i so much wanted quad gtx 780 in sli


doubt that is gonna happen but would be interesting yes...


----------



## hypespazm

damn I have an asic quality of 65.4% is there anyway I can make it to 1200mhz?


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> damn I have an asic quality of 65.4% is there anyway I can make it to 1200mhz?


Don't fret about the asic. Really doesn't have a direct correlation to overclocking. My asic is 85.2 and can get totally stable OC of 1215 core and 3500 mem on water. Basically what I am saying is that I get a standard OC with my apparently really high asic


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> for that model GPU that's it's status quo amigo...


What do you mean status quo amigo?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> for that model GPU that's it's status quo amigo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean status quo amigo?
Click to expand...

Status quo is a Latin term meaning the existing state of affairs.[1] It is a commonly used form of the original Latin "statu quo" - literally "the state in which". To maintain the status quo is to keep the things the way they presently are. The related phrase status quo ante, literally "the state in which before", means "the state of affairs that existed previously".[2]

Amigo (Portuguese and Spanish for friend in the masculine) may refer to:


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what do you mean far from the best because im running the 3930k and ive been trying to get the best OC with not too much of a voltage increase but its not the easiest cpu to overclock IMO, even tho im new to this.


What I mean is I need a lot more voltage then I've seen others use for the same clocks. 4.4ghz seems to be my chips sweet spot with a lower voltage and good temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Wow what are the typical voltages needed for a 3930 at 4.6? I am running at 4.6 with 1.3v and 4.7 needs 1.37 then 5ghz needs 1.43. So I need a big increase as well from 4.6ghz.


I've seen people with 4.6 at 1.3-1.35. Mine needs over 1.4 and the temps are too high for me to even bother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> That's what I got too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs 1.352v for a stable 4.472GHz.
> 4.6GHz requires more than 1.4v so I haven't really bothered.
> 
> But I have all 8 memory slots filled. When it was on 4 slots, it required 1.37v for 4.6GHz.
> 
> I guess its only needed (for a higher FPS) when you have multiple high-end cards. Not so much difference for a single card.


Yea it sucks losing the lottery lol... I'm plenty happy with my rig though, so whatever.


----------



## muhd86

so we have no one on this forum who can a hack a driver to give us 4 way sli gtx 780 ...no hacker --not any one


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so we have no one on this forum who can a hack a driver to give us 4 way sli gtx 780 ...no hacker --not any one


give it up dude, if you have a fourth the sell it for other hardware or use it in another rig.
your getting annoyingly repetitive with this.

go here and troll, thanks:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1948669&mpage=1&print=true


----------



## Anoxy

edit: nevermind, the SLI bridge came with my motherboard :3


----------



## hypespazm

So Im running UNIGINE VALLEY 1.0 basic and I noticed that it says my graphics is runnin at 1280mhz and my memory is running at 3004mhz.. is this normal? because im hearing alot of people talking about having to OC to get that going


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> So Im running UNIGINE VALLEY 1.0 basic and I noticed that it says my graphics is runnin at 1280mhz and my memory is running at 3004mhz.. is this normal? because im hearing alot of people talking about having to OC to get that going


That high core clock isn't possible at stock settings. Valley often reports false numbers. Use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner beta for precise information.


----------



## Lukas026

valley is showing wrong clocks. check it after the run with gpu - z or msi AB or evga precision x


----------



## Anoxy

hmmmm


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> So Im running UNIGINE VALLEY 1.0 basic and I noticed that it says my graphics is runnin at 1280mhz and my memory is running at 3004mhz.. is this normal? because im hearing alot of people talking about having to OC to get that going


Don't pay attention to the valley readings mine are wrong too. Use precision x's on screen display


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> That high core clock isn't possible at stock settings. Valley often reports false numbers. Use EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner beta for precise information.


I have a super clocked version , and you guys were right I was running 1080 mhz I believe


----------



## Booty Warrior

So.... Crysis 3 is absolutely gorgeous. Finally seeing it in all it's glory was kind of jaw dropping!


Spoiler: 1440p PSYCO!















So real I can practically smell Psycho... And I'm not entirely sure that's a good thing.


----------



## Tonza

Anyone installed GTX 680 High flow bracket to 780? If so, how much it dropped temps?


----------



## Anoxy

So, to all my OCN graphics card aficionados, how does my Unigine Valley benchmark look?


----------



## drnilly007

I just got my 780 and scored 2399 57 fps on stock clocks.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I just got my 780 and scored 2399 57 fps on stock clocks.


Yo, a heads up for when you register your PNY card. You have to add a "P" to the beginning of the serial number or else it will give you an invalid number error. Of course they don't _mention_ that anywhere on their website... so I had to find out by speaking to customer service after spending an hour triple checking every number on the back of my card.


----------



## drnilly007

Oh nice, I was wondering why it wouldn't go through...

Max valley overclock 1176 /6750 ASIC is 73.8

Score with core oc only.


Score with core/mem oc.


Not much of an improvement over stock only 4fps... will see what I can do with bios mod once I get my waterblock, thank God for lifetime warranty!

Now to see how gaming is.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> thank God for lifetime warranty!


Haha indeed!









What's your ASIC?


----------



## ALEXH-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Oh nice, I was wondering why it wouldn't go through...
> 
> Max valley overclock 1176 /6750 ASIC is 73.8
> 
> Score with core oc only.
> 
> 
> Score with core/mem oc.
> 
> 
> Not much of an improvement over stock only 4fps... will see what I can do with bios mod once I get my waterblock, thank God for lifetime warranty!
> 
> Now to see how gaming is.


Something is not right here. Is your CPU overclocked? With my i7 920 @ 4ghz and stock 780 SC I get 66.7 and overclocked 780 @ 1215mhz I get 70.2fps.


----------



## ALEXH-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so we have no one on this forum who can a hack a driver to give us 4 way sli gtx 780 ...no hacker --not any one


Let me get this straight,

you bought $2,600 worth of GPU without any research?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so we have no one on this forum who can a hack a driver to give us 4 way sli gtx 780 ...no hacker --not any one
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight,
> 
> you bought $2,600 worth of GPU without any research?
Click to expand...

I know man, I know...


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> Something is not right here. Is your CPU overclocked? With my i7 920 @ 4ghz and stock 780 SC I get 66.7 and overclocked 780 @ 1215mhz I get 70.2fps.


Yea its @ 4.65 Also using newest driver.


----------



## Anoxy

lol wow. I was wondering why my Valley results were so underwhelming, and then I realized I forgot to enable SLI in the Nvidia control panel :3

edit: screencap for validation


----------



## drnilly007

I was gonna say maybe you accidentally bought a 680


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lol wow. I was wondering why my Valley results were so underwhelming, and then I realized I forgot to enable SLI in the Nvidia control panel :3
> 
> edit: screencap for validation


These are stock clocks I hope...


----------



## Anoxy

You hoped correctly. I really have no reason to overclock with a single 1440p monitor.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> Don't fret about the asic. Really doesn't have a direct correlation to overclocking. My asic is 85.2 and can get totally stable OC of 1215 core and 3500 mem on water. Basically what I am saying is that I get a standard OC with my apparently really high asic


1215mhz isnt standard bud. Its actually very good.
And yeah asic quality is a good indicator on how well ur card will overclock.


----------



## Brianmz

Was testing single cards atm, since my mobo is a bit defective.

One can't go past 1241mhz on stock bios, the other one clocks to 1278mhz on stock, so got that 30mhz bottleneck, wonder if the modded bios would help them push harder, to the core of the 2nd one on sli, atm my sli is stuck at 1241mhz.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 1215mhz isnt standard bud. Its actually very good.
> And yeah asic quality is a good indicator on how well ur card will overclock.


I'm at 1241(Game stable) on air with an asic of 76.9, it has some correlation but only with extremes it seems e.g. anything lower than 50-60 will have a poorer overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Was testing single cards atm, since my mobo is a bit defective.
> 
> One can't go past 1241mhz on stock bios, the other one clocks to 1278mhz on stock, so got that 30mhz bottleneck, wonder if the modded bios would help them push harder, to the core of the 2nd one on sli, atm my sli is stuck at 1241mhz.


1278, if that's game stable then wow.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 1215mhz isnt standard bud. Its actually very good.
> And yeah asic quality is a good indicator on how well ur card will overclock.


Supposedly, the higher ASICs will clock better on air with lower voltage, but lower ASIC cards have more potential under water with heavy voltage. IIRC most Lightning/FTW/Classifieds come with very low scores.

My 670 FTW was ~60ish IIRC.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You hoped correctly. I really have no reason to overclock with a single 1440p monitor.


Word. Single monitor your SLI setup should destroy whatever you throw at it


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Supposedly, the higher ASICs will clock better on air with lower voltage, but lower ASIC cards have more potential under water with heavy voltage. IIRC most Lightning/FTW/Classifieds come with very low scores.
> 
> My 670 FTW was ~60ish IIRC.


Some what true, but for 780's might not really. Its the case for GPU's that can use 1.3v to 1.35v. But it is not true for these 780's locked at 1.212 is only a small bump in voltage at 1.212v. So those theories go out the window. For most part high ASIC should be good for 780's and low ASIC is bad on 780.

If for some reason a voltage unlock came out for 780 (which Im not sure if even possible) then you might see some low ASIC do really well with 1.325v and then you will see some high ASIC that won't really do well with more than 1.25 volts and after 1.25v the high ASIC will just get worse with more voltage rather than better, because less leakage will be more harmful to the stability. And low ASIC with good leakage will dissipate better and handle huge voltage increase.

But going by those theories for a 780 at 1.212v its not really accurate. You will only witness a 780 with low ASIC do well with currently with hard volt mods, unfortunately


----------



## revro

@drnilly: 57,5 in valley with i5-3570k? i have 59,5 with [email protected] with GB 780OC @1084,4MHz / 1502MHz
@Anoxy: 97,x in valley? should it not be like 115-120?

best
revro


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> @drnilly: 57,5 in valley with i5-3570k? i have 59,5 with [email protected] with GB 780OC @1084,4MHz / 1502MHz
> @Anoxy: 97,x in valley? should it not be like 115-120?
> 
> best
> revro


I did it wrong at first. These are my real numbers at 1440p with a 3570k and stock clocks.


Also, CPU matters very little in Valley. It's very GPU dependent.

Also, my cards are both like 64 on the ASIC scale, even though I think that means jack squat...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> Let me get this straight,
> 
> you bought $2,600 worth of GPU without any research?


yep looks that way ---no issue though --i talked the retailer in to taking back the 4th gpu and he agreed -- , so for physics what gpu should i use with the 780 .
does it really make a big diff i mean if i say use a gt 640 or a older gpu like gtx 260 black edition for physics etc .


----------



## muhd86

which drivers are best suited right now 320.49 . or the 326.01


----------



## Anoxy

So is it normal for my cards to hit 80C under load and remain there? I thought I read somewhere that all cards will hit 80 unless you change something in the settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> which drivers are best suited right now 320.49 . or the 326.01


The latest ones?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Was testing single cards atm, since my mobo is a bit defective.
> 
> One can't go past 1241mhz on stock bios, the other one clocks to 1278mhz on stock, so got that 30mhz bottleneck, wonder if the modded bios would help them push harder, to the core of the 2nd one on sli, atm my sli is stuck at 1241mhz.


Dude, them some crazy clocks you got there My best card wont go past 1215 on its own and 1202 in sli. Modded bios made no difference since it was such a small increase in voltage from the 1.2v it gets on stock bios.


----------



## King4x4

Will be joining this club soon!

Just ordered three 780s for my 7680x1440 setup.


----------



## muhd86

driver 320.49 says for faster performance - any one using this --driver ---or should i simple use the 326.01 driver ---


----------



## muhd86

which gpus can i use with tri gtx 780 if i want to do physics ...

does it matter if the physics card should be high end --- why cant i use gt 640 as a physics card .


----------



## revro

so a question into forum. will you be ditching 780 for 880 when it comes out, or are you content with 50-60fps @1440p / 100-120 @1080 the 780 OCed provides?








I mean nvidia did milk us hard so i think there really is no reason to upgrade for another 10fps, and take a 100-150buck hit on resale price a year down the road. what do you think

best
revro


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Will be joining this club soon!
> 
> Just ordered three 780s for my 7680x1440 setup.












Which blocks are you going with?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> which gpus can i use with tri gtx 780 if i want to do physics ...
> 
> does it matter if the physics card should be high end --- why cant i use gt 640 as a physics card .


If your using Physx with tri SLI you need something beefy for it to even make a difference. Running tri SLI should be enough as is. A slower Physx card could hold back 780 SLI.
Physx is pointless for SLI in general but if you really wanted a Physx card to match 780 tri SLI you would want a Titan for Physx. For 780 SLI you would want 670 or higher. And for one 780 you would want 460 or higher...
that is me guesstimation based on old series cards and how they would slow down with slower Physx cards. Anything slower than that will likely slow down games with Physx.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which blocks are you going with?


Thinking of going with these:


All ready got a CSQ tri-link so will just bottle them togather.

In addition, gonna change the CPU block from Supreme HF to Supramacy Plexi.

Fill up the system with white led and red dye water and go boom.

Finally, This might hurt a bit... but I am thinking of switching the Sniper 3 with an Asrock X79 professional to make ready for Ivy Bridge-E:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Thinking of going with these:
> 
> 
> All ready got a CSQ tri-link so will just bottle them togather.
> 
> In addition, gonna change the CPU block from Supreme HF to Supramacy Plexi.
> 
> Fill up the system with white led and red dye water and go boom.
> 
> Finally, This might hurt a bit... but I am thinking of switching the Sniper 3 with an Asrock X79 professional to make ready for Ivy Bridge-E:


Runs pretty hot and oc decently. I would look for a used RIVE which is a lot better imho. Even the RIVF has better audio.


----------



## ALEXH-

With my Asic quality of 73.6% I game 100% stable @ 1215mhz. I cant' go any higher or it'll crash.

In my EVGA precisionX I have +80/+130. I also had to increase the volts to +38mv to achieve a boost of 1215mhz.

If I leave the card at stock but do +38mv the card will boost to 1137mhz. Pretty awesome.

I can't go higher than +130 on memory though


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> With my Asic quality of 73.6% I game 100% stable @ 1215mhz. I cant' go any higher or it'll crash.
> 
> In my EVGA precisionX I have +80/+130. I also had to increase the volts to +38mv to achieve a boost of 1215mhz.
> 
> If I leave the card at stock but do +38mv the card will boost to 1137mhz. Pretty awesome.
> 
> I can't go higher than +130 on memory though


I feel your pain, i cnt get no more than +200 on my memory....What games have you tested,i had 1241 at one point til i played far cry 3...


----------



## drnilly007

Ok got my gaming OC up to 1202 core and 6758 mem.
BF3 seems to be running smoother and better, but when I monitor my fps using render.drawfps 1 my values are steady but less than my old 680 any reason why?

60-80 fps during action @1080p doesn't seem right and others are also saying that my valley score is low compared to theirs...


----------



## ALEXH-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I feel your pain, i cnt get no more than +200 on my memory....What games have you tested,i had 1241 at one point til i played far cry 3...


I played FC3, Crysis 3, BF3, passes all the 3dmarks etc. So I am very stable @ 1215mhz while gaming which is amazing but can't seem to get memory any further. Will do more tests


----------



## malmental

just upgraded to 320.49


----------



## muhd86

I GUESS ITS TIME .....

join the 780 and 760 club ............


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If your using Physx with tri SLI you need something beefy for it to even make a difference. Running tri SLI should be enough as is. A slower Physx card could hold back 780 SLI.
> Physx is pointless for SLI in general but if you really wanted a Physx card to match 780 tri SLI you would want a Titan for Physx. For 780 SLI you would want 670 or higher. And for one 780 you would want 460 or higher...
> that is me guesstimation based on old series cards and how they would slow down with slower Physx cards. Anything slower than that will likely slow down games with Physx.


emm so basically ur saying for physics with tri sli gtx 780 i need a min titan for physics or a gtx 670 ---
what about a gtx 460 or gtx 580 for that matter --i think 580 should be more then enough to handly physics


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Was testing single cards atm, since my mobo is a bit defective.
> 
> One can't go past 1241mhz on stock bios, the other one clocks to 1278mhz on stock, so got that 30mhz bottleneck, wonder if the modded bios would help them push harder, to the core of the 2nd one on sli, atm my sli is stuck at 1241mhz.


Dude.... i need pics or it did not happen

Show us the









Because them numbers my friend, are extremely high, not to mention the 1241Mhz SLI.
And this all stock BIOS ? damn show us pics and show us now


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dude.... i need pics or it did not happen
> 
> Show us the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them numbers my friend, are extremely high, not to mention the 1241Mhz SLI.
> And this all stock BIOS ? damn show us pics and show us now


I was limited to 1.187v with the stock BIOS, maybe you should try the modded BIOS or create your own Kepler BIOS Tweaker as I did. 1241Mhz isn't unheard of although he hasn't said if it's game stable, 1278MHz on the other hand I've never heard of and it's likely not going to be game stable. When he overclocks his memory his 1278Mhz will likely decrease. 1241 won't depending on the card as I'm at 1241MHz/7GHz.


----------



## malmental

driver 320.49
GTX 780 WF3
60 min Crysis 3 non-stop
no issues including artifact nor heat.
max temp 76C..


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> driver 320.49
> GTX 780 WF3
> 60 min Crysis 3 non-stop
> no issues including artifact nor heat.
> max temp 76C..


Were you having issues on Crysis 3 with the previous drivers, That's quite hot considering you have a WF3, 71c is the maximum I reach with the stock cooler overclocked.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> driver 320.49
> GTX 780 WF3
> 60 min Crysis 3 non-stop
> no issues including artifact nor heat.
> max temp 76C..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you having issues on Crysis 3 with the previous drivers, That's quite hot considering you have a WF3, 71c is the maximum I reach with the stock cooler overclocked.
Click to expand...

ambient temps are high in my back room presently, I'm good with it and it's the top card in a PhysX set-up.
no issues with game before but I haven't gamed since 314.22.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> driver 320.49
> GTX 780 WF3
> 60 min Crysis 3 non-stop
> no issues including artifact nor heat.
> max temp 76C..


hmm i got briefly 78C after i switched side fan to blow hot air out of the box.
everything else runs as swiss clock. one big problem tough. i am getting black screen when i launch Bioshock Infinite, will probably reinstall WHQL driver for the Beta driver with which it worked perfectly

best
revro


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emm so basically ur saying for physics with tri sli gtx 780 i need a min titan for physics or a gtx 670 ---
> what about a gtx 460 or gtx 580 for that matter --i think 580 should be more then enough to handly physics


You didn't under stand what I said ...
Reread my post

3x - 780 tri SLI - anything lower than Titan will probably slow you down (maybe another 780)
2x - 780 SLI - anything lower than 670 will likely slow you down
1x = One 780 - anything lower than 460 will slow you down most likely

These are just guesstimates. But in the past with SLI and Tri SLI slow Physx cards would actually slow down your scores if you pair your SLI setup with slow Physx cards. The point is don't even buy a Physx card if you have tri SLI 780's its already really fast. And you can actually hurt your scores.


----------



## Bosniac

Got a new best score today. This is the best stable so far:

Here is my 3DMark result: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/628315










Took a little bit of increasing voltage, and memory, and a bit on the CPU overclock.

Final specs:

*GPU:* 1202MHz/+450Memory EVGA GTX 780

*CPU:* 4.6GHz i7 [email protected]

*RAM:* 8GB 1866Mhz G.Skill ARES

*OS:* Windows 7 64bit

*HDD:* Samsung 840PRO 256GB


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Word. Single monitor your SLI setup should destroy whatever you throw at it


True that!


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> If your using Physx with tri SLI you need something beefy for it to even make a difference. Running tri SLI should be enough as is. A slower Physx card could hold back 780 SLI.
> Physx is pointless for SLI in general but if you really wanted a Physx card to match 780 tri SLI you would want a Titan for Physx. For 780 SLI you would want 670 or higher. And for one 780 you would want 460 or higher...
> that is me guesstimation based on old series cards and how they would slow down with slower Physx cards. Anything slower than that will likely slow down games with Physx.
> 
> 
> 
> emm so basically ur saying for physics with tri sli gtx 780 i need a min titan for physics or a gtx 670 ---
> what about a gtx 460 or gtx 580 for that matter --i think 580 should be more then enough to handly physics
Click to expand...

Dude you will see absolutely no benefit from a physx card.. You would raise heat and power consumption for probably worse performance. Do some research

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm i got briefly 78C after i switched side fan to blow hot air out of the box.
> everything else runs as swiss clock. one big problem tough. i am getting black screen when i launch Bioshock Infinite, will probably reinstall WHQL driver for the Beta driver with which it worked perfectly
> 
> best
> revro


solution was to change multi display/multi gpu acceleration in nvidia control panel to compatibility performance mode. afterwards BI worked as well as Sleeping Dogs
so I dont have luckily to reinstall driver

best
revro


----------



## Seid Dark

Just bought GTX 780, the most expensive graphics card ever for me. Usually I've settled for 200-300€ mid-range ones but when I saw 780 for a good price I just couldn't resist.

Problem is, I don't have any money left after buying this. I guess I'll have to eat macaroni and ketchup for next couple of weeks


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Just bought GTX 780, the most expensive graphics card ever for me. Usually I've settled for 200-300€ mid-range ones but when I saw 780 for a good price I just couldn't resist.
> 
> Problem is, I don't have any money left after buying this. I guess I'll have to eat macaroni and ketchup for next couple of weeks


It will be worth it


----------



## VladPayne

I feel your pain


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Just bought GTX 780, the most expensive graphics card ever for me. Usually I've settled for 200-300€ mid-range ones but when I saw 780 for a good price I just couldn't resist.


Haha, same here. The 780 is the first "big die" I've owned since my 9800GTs.









When I saw the opportunity to nab one for ~$500, it was over.

Feels good man.


----------



## Anoxy

Where'd you nab one for 500 bones?


----------



## voozers

I'm so happy I finally have a super GPU! I built my system last week and this card is awesome.

However I can't get stable overclocks that other people seem to be posting. =/

I can only get through 3DMark Basic with boosting clocks at 63/270 using EVGA precision. Anything beyond that crashes the benchmark. On Unigine Heaven I can get away with 65/270. However I'm sticking with 63 since when I tried 65 at low settings of Heaven it crashed.

How is everyone else doing like +100 on core clock when I can only do +63. Makes me jealous, especially if it just happens my card isn't as good as others.


----------



## UNOE

+100 means nothing
each bios starts at a different clock

Some start at 863 some at 967....

you need to tell us what your total core clock is.

You need to also unlock voltage or use modded bios to get really high. But just start for now with unlocked voltage of +38 and see how far you can get with core clock.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That looks pretty sweet. I like that a lot. I am sure that is expensive
> Ya I saw about 71 on my main card and my other sits about 58-60 under full load in valley. I see the Vrel and Vop and I have an AX850 so not sure what to make of that then. I was at the store today buying my corsair h110 and saw they had a AX1200i for 329 which is the cheapest I have seen it. I was tempted to grab it but figured I am ok for power but I saw that I was pulling over 700w from the wall today at 5ghz and the cards OC'd in Valley. It won pull near that much while gaming though.


lol yeah but my ambient temp was like around 10... hate to see what happens in summer for me lol...

I only ever see the VRel though... any maybe some Pwr here and there, funnily enough i dont get util even with my CPU clocked at 4.6Ghz... strange seeing as 3DMark Fire strike says my CPU is bottlenecking my GPUs...

I'm gonna try out my mates AX850 when i get the chance... and i need a new PSU if I'm getting W/C seeing as my current PSU technically isn't compatible with the Corsair 900D (bigger then the 18cm limit by 1cm... ffs)


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> +100 means nothing
> each bios starts at a different clock
> 
> Some start at 863 some at 967....
> 
> you need to tell us what your total core clock is.
> 
> You need to also unlock voltage or use modded bios to get really high. But just start for now with unlocked voltage of +38 and see how far you can get with core clock.


Sorry I forgot to mention, I have the ACX SC 780 so it's default core clock is 967. I'll try some voltage settings but yea for now I can only get +63 on the core clock.


----------



## voozers

Here were my results, maybe I'm just freaking out a bit haha. My temps have never hit above 73 on the GPU.

I had a higher 3DMark Score of 9656 on Firestrike at 4.5GHz on my cpu. However I've dialed back the clock due to it crashing during a Prime95 test after 1 minute.

Specs:

*GPU*: EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC

*CPU*: i7 4770k currently clocked at 4.3 GHz

*RAM*: G. SKILL Ripjaws X (8x2) 16GB 1600MHz


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Where'd you nab one for 500 bones?


Rakuten/Buy.com during their July 4th sale. It was like $620 up front for a GTX 780 + $120 in store credit, which I'll be using on a much needed set of speakers.


----------



## Anoxy

Ahh yeah I remember seeing that. Didn't pull the trigger cause I've heard rakuten is kinda sketchy, and I never actually use their site.

Good deal for you though, I'm jelly. Paid 650 for both of mine..


----------



## malmental

mine came to $700+ after taxes but outta pocket was less than $150 total for me..


----------



## Anoxy

edit: google is my friend.


----------



## PCModderMike

It's in the Nvidia control panel, uncheck show multi-GPU visual indicator.


EDIT: Nvm you found it


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> lol yeah but my ambient temp was like around 10... hate to see what happens in summer for me lol...
> 
> I only ever see the VRel though... any maybe some Pwr here and there, funnily enough i dont get util even with my CPU clocked at 4.6Ghz... strange seeing as 3DMark Fire strike says my CPU is bottlenecking my GPUs...
> 
> I'm gonna try out my mates AX850 when i get the chance... and i need a new PSU if I'm getting W/C seeing as my current PSU technically isn't compatible with the Corsair 900D (bigger then the 18cm limit by 1cm... ffs)


That's right it is winter for you guys all the way down there. My CPU must be bottlenecking the 780's even at 5ghz seeing as some are getting over 130fps in valley with 3770k's or SB-E cpus. I may end up getting a 900D since caselabs has been un responsive to my emails regarding certain options I need to make sure will be what I need. I do not want to buy things twice. The 900D should be plenty large enough.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> 
> 
> Here were my results, maybe I'm just freaking out a bit haha. My temps have never hit above 73 on the GPU.
> 
> I had a higher 3DMark Score of 9656 on Firestrike at 4.5GHz on my cpu. *However I've dialed back the clock due to it crashing during a Prime95 test after 1 minute*.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> *GPU*: EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC
> 
> *CPU*: i7 4770k currently clocked at 4.3 GHz
> 
> *RAM*: G. SKILL Ripjaws X (8x2) 16GB 1600MHz


Sounds like its still not stable. Just dialing it down doesnt prove stability. You GPU might clock high ounce you get your CPU tested properly. Until you can run a prime95 for a hour or more without crashing don't bother testing your GPU clocks.

Also you need to post what your card is boosting at full load that doesn't say anything there just estimate of the boost load.

But if it is at 1121 Mhz like GPUz says then you have nothing to complain about and with more voltage you will have even more clock speed.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Sounds like its still not stable. Just dialing it down doesnt prove stability. You GPU might clock high ounce you get your CPU tested properly. Until you can run a prime95 for a hour or more without crashing don't bother testing your GPU clocks.
> 
> Also you need to post what your card is boosting at full load that doesn't say anything there just estimate of the boost load.
> 
> But if it is at 1121 Mhz like GPUz says then you have nothing to complain about and with more voltage you will have even more clock speed.


Thanks for the input, I've been having a bit of trouble with my CPU stress tests and I've just repasted to see if it improves.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dude.... i need pics or it did not happen
> 
> Show us the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because them numbers my friend, are extremely high, not to mention the 1241Mhz SLI.
> And this all stock BIOS ? damn show us pics and show us now


Yep, stock bios, will rerun when i rebuild by the 20th, running on a single GPU atm.

Will rerun a valley in a bit and edit it in.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys quick question....I have been thinking of going sli 780's in say a week or two,i have a galaxy 780 i wanted to get another one but the price have gone up by $30,now im thinking of getting a palit 780 instead which is $50 cheaper,anyways just wanted to know whats the boost clock for the palit 780 without voltage slider being adjusted in anyways....My galaxy was advertised at 902 boost but actually does 993 out of the box....


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys quick question....I have been thinking of going sli 780's in say a week or two,i have a galaxy 780 i wanted to get another one but the price have gone up by $30,now im thinking of getting a palit 780 instead which is $50 cheaper,anyways just wanted to know whats the boost clock for the palit 780 without voltage slider being adjusted in anyways....My galaxy was advertised at 902 boost but actually does 993 out of the box....


I think it's impossible to know for sure. You can have two Palit cards and one of them will boost higher most likely, even at stock settings. Every card is unique.

In MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision you can sync the cards so both will have same clocks in SLI.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That's right it is winter for you guys all the way down there. My CPU must be bottlenecking the 780's even at 5ghz seeing as some are getting over 130fps in valley with 3770k's or SB-E cpus. I may end up getting a 900D since caselabs has been un responsive to my emails regarding certain options I need to make sure will be what I need. I do not want to buy things twice. The 900D should be plenty large enough.


Maybe its the PCIe @ 8x instead of 16x... i dont think that PCIe 3.0 will make too much difference seeing as "supposedly" no cards at this time can saturate the PCIe 2.0 bandwidth... not too sure about that...

As for the 900D, I really wanna build my own watercooling but i can't seem to find the black ice in Aus anywhere... and as the usd vs aud isn't on par anymore... buying from frozencpu seems like its too expensive... esp when the shipping is well over $100...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Maybe its the PCIe @ 8x instead of 16x... i dont think that PCIe 3.0 will make too much difference seeing as "supposedly" no cards at this time can saturate the PCIe 2.0 bandwidth... not too sure about that...
> 
> As for the 900D, I really wanna build my own watercooling but i can't seem to find the black ice in Aus anywhere... and as the usd vs aud isn't on par anymore... buying from frozencpu seems like its too expensive... esp when the shipping is well over $100...


I imagine, i went to x79 to get out of pcie 2.0 @8x.

There are other good rads for you to pick, depends if you want push pull.

Here's a list of some of them:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/category/radiators/

And for some reason now, all of my OC are crashing, I'm thinking it may be due to pcie 3.0 hack that I'm trying out now, not too sure.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I imagine, i went to x79 to get out of pcie 2.0 @8x.
> 
> There are other good rads for you to pick, depends if you want push pull.
> 
> Here's a list of some of them:
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/category/radiators/
> 
> And for some reason now, all of my OC are crashing, I'm thinking it may be due to pcie 3.0 hack that I'm trying out now, not too sure.


lol yeah i remember reading in this thread before that pcie 3.0 wasn't too good atm...

I know there are other rads but the thing is... i plan on using push and pull with the corsair fans but the 900D's clearance for the rads are like 11 cms... i was thinking of using the UT60s but that seems to be pushing it... iono anyone recommend any good rads?

*Edit* man XSPC waterblocks look sexy as... but the EK ones seem to perform better (in both CPU and GPU) anyone have experience with both?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> lol yeah i remember reading in this thread before that pcie 3.0 wasn't too good atm...
> 
> I know there are other rads but the thing is... i plan on using push and pull with the corsair fans but the 900D's clearance for the rads are like 11 cms... i was thinking of using the UT60s but that seems to be pushing it... iono anyone recommend any good rads?
> 
> *Edit* man XSPC waterblocks look sexy as... but the EK ones seem to perform better (in both CPU and GPU) anyone have experience with both?


I have the hack tooo and Ive been getting problems trying to get 0.020 on a 4.7GHZ on my x79 3930k idk it that pci 3.0 could be the problem.


----------



## kx11

*MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC*

does the air flow in this card rock or suck ??

does it push the air inside the case ?!!


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> *MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC*
> 
> does the air flow in this card rock or suck ??
> 
> does it push the air inside the case ?!!


Inside the case, has pretty good cooling


----------



## kael13

Just bought a Gigabyte Windforce 780 this weekend. Amazing card, and a huge step up over my dual AMD 5870s.
One thing I wonder is how much my mobo and CPU are bottlenecking it. During my BF3 tests I noticed my CPU was hitting 100% a lot of the time. Game ran great maxed out, however.

CPU is an i7 960.


----------



## dzb87

Is it worth to buy second GTX 780 for [email protected] GHz (bastard doesn't want to go faster







)
Wouldn't it be bottlenecked?
I am aiming Battlefield 4 @ FullHD and ultra settings.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Is it worth to buy second GTX 780 for [email protected] GHz (bastard doesn't want to go faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Wouldn't it be bottlenecked?
> I am aiming Battlefield 4 @ FullHD and ultra settings.


No bottleneck, so go ahead and get another GTX 780.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Is it worth to buy second GTX 780 for [email protected] GHz (bastard doesn't want to go faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Wouldn't it be bottlenecked?
> I am aiming Battlefield 4 @ FullHD and ultra settings.


the only thing that's gonna bottleneck is your wallet


----------



## trickeh2k

Btw, there seem to be no response wheter or not using the modded bios on the frontpage would work with my card (Inno3D GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ 3000 - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gp29/). I breifly had a 7970 that came with a bios switch (why isnt a goodie like that standard?) so if anything went wrong with the flash, i could just flip the switch and re-flash the faulty bios.

I'm curious to try this out but since my mobo doesn't have any vga/dvi ports, im kinda stuck if the flash wouldn't work. I'm guessing I'm really out of options until either someone else tries or I go bold and tyr myself? As said, curious but if the bios wouldn't work I would be in a super hassle since I either would have to try and get a second card or put my card in some other computer... I don't really wanna do that, the card is freakn' huge (295mm long and takes up two slots) so it's quite bothersome to install


----------



## malmental

save and get the matching pair....


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> the only thing that's gonna bottleneck is your wallet


That's not a problem today... But soon can be cause I'm getting married








So this can be the last chance to upgrade for the next 2-4 years until I can convince my wife that "computer is too slow".


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Btw, there seem to be no response wheter or not using the modded bios on the frontpage would work with my card (Inno3D GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ 3000 - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gp29/). I breifly had a 7970 that came with a bios switch (why isnt a goodie like that standard?) so if anything went wrong with the flash, i could just flip the switch and re-flash the faulty bios.


Custom bios should work almost certainly because your card is using reference PCB. Risk of something going wrong is small. If bios flash fails it's possible to do blind flash in DOS if you know what you're doing, I did that once with my old GTX 470.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> That's not a problem today... But soon can be cause I'm getting married
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this can be the last chance to upgrade for the next 2-4 years until I can convince my wife that "computer is too slow".


Then go ahead, purchase as much as you can afford as long as you're able to too!







Oh, and grats on getting wed!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Custom bios should work almost certainly because your card is using reference PCB. Risk of something going wrong is small. If bios flash fails it's possible to do blind flash in DOS if you know what you're doing, I did that once with my old GTX 470.


Ok, thanks for the best reply yet







So, blind flash could work huh? Guess I'll just have to write down/take pictures of the screens and the steps before attempting to flash in case anything goes wrong. I'm not that experienced, but the only "risk" as far as I know, is the minimal risk of something going wrong in the flash process, right? So, if the flash is done succesfully but for some reason won'r work with my card the only thing that happens is that I will have no picture until i re-flash my backed up stock bios?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Btw, there seem to be no response wheter or not using the modded bios on the frontpage would work with my card (Inno3D GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ 3000 - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gp29/). I breifly had a 7970 that came with a bios switch (why isnt a goodie like that standard?) so if anything went wrong with the flash, i could just flip the switch and re-flash the faulty bios.
> 
> I'm curious to try this out but since my mobo doesn't have any vga/dvi ports, im kinda stuck if the flash wouldn't work. I'm guessing I'm really out of options until either someone else tries or I go bold and tyr myself? As said, curious but if the bios wouldn't work I would be in a super hassle since I either would have to try and get a second card or put my card in some other computer... I don't really wanna do that, the card is freakn' huge (295mm long and takes up two slots) so it's quite bothersome to install


It does work, i have tested it on my inno3d ichill herculez cooler.
Altough it does NOT work good.
The card is getting verry low tdp usage with this bios,and performs weird with it.
So i am back on the original bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Btw, there seem to be no response wheter or not using the modded bios on the frontpage would work with my card (Inno3D GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ 3000 - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gp29/). I breifly had a 7970 that came with a bios switch (why isnt a goodie like that standard?) so if anything went wrong with the flash, i could just flip the switch and re-flash the faulty bios.
> 
> I'm curious to try this out but since my mobo doesn't have any vga/dvi ports, im kinda stuck if the flash wouldn't work. I'm guessing I'm really out of options until either someone else tries or I go bold and tyr myself? As said, curious but if the bios wouldn't work I would be in a super hassle since I either would have to try and get a second card or put my card in some other computer... I don't really wanna do that, the card is freakn' huge (295mm long and takes up two slots) so it's quite bothersome to install


you can always flash back to Inno stock bios.we don't have any member here with Inno 3d with custom bios, but since EVGA,MSI,ASUS,GIGABYTE can use the vbios i see no reason you cannot use it too. but just read the readme file and see how things works before flashing. most of members here got they card on vbios and flashed back to stock with no issue. all the tools you need is in the front page and updated.









PS: I don't have anything to do if anything goes wrong. flashing bios is always owners responsibility.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can always flash back to Inno stock bios.we don't have any member here with Inno 3d with custom bios, but since EVGA,MSI,ASUS,GIGABYTE can use the vbios i see no reason you cannot use it too. but just read the readme file and see how things works before flashing. most of members here got they card on vbios and flashed back to stock with no issue. all the tools you need is in the front page and updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I don't have anything to do if anything goes wrong. flashing bios is always owners responsibility.


You forgot me








First with the inno3d card here, only did not write down that i tested the custom bios (evga version and the nvidia on the frontpage)

Performance is realy weird with both bios


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> It does work, i have tested it on my inno3d ichill herculez cooler.
> Altough it does NOT work good.
> The card is getting verry low tdp usage with this bios,and performs weird with it.
> So i am back on the original bios.


Oh, why didn't you tell me sooner?







Could to ellaborate what the "weird" performance is?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can always flash back to Inno stock bios.we don't have any member here with Inno 3d with custom bios, but since EVGA,MSI,ASUS,GIGABYTE can use the vbios i see no reason you cannot use it too. but just read the readme file and see how things works before flashing. most of members here got they card on vbios and flashed back to stock with no issue. all the tools you need is in the front page and updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I don't have anything to do if anything goes wrong. flashing bios is always owners responsibility.


Yeah, ofc I know I'm doing it on my own risk and that no one but me can be held responsible, I was just trying to get a little bit more of knowledge if possible


----------



## Seid Dark

Another thing you could try is making a custom Inno3D bios with Kepler BIOS Tweaker. That way it will be compatible for sure.

Here's good guide about 780 bios modding and flashing: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?s=cfb543c2ce13cd309a38561c3fedf9ed&p=1039931101&postcount=17


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh, why didn't you tell me sooner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could to ellaborate what the "weird" performance is?
> Yeah, ofc I know I'm doing it on my own risk and that no one but me can be held responsible, I was just trying to get a little bit more of knowledge if possible


I'm just make it clear enough, don't get me wrong. a lot people come in here and don't read thing right. even with the front page update the don't read. I always try to keep all tools and flash bios update for us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Another thing you could try is making a custom Inno3D bios with Kepler BIOS Tweaker. That way it will be compatible for sure.


yep he can try that but TPD will be capped the same.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Another thing you could try is making a custom Inno3D bios with Kepler BIOS Tweaker. That way it will be compatible for sure.
> 
> Here's good guide about 780 bios modding and flashing: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?s=cfb543c2ce13cd309a38561c3fedf9ed&p=1039931101&postcount=17


Alright, thx!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm just make it clear enough, don't get me wrong. a lot people come in here and don't read thing right. even with the front page update the don't read. I always try to keep all tools and flash bios update for us.
> yep he can try that but TPD will be capped the same.


Yeah, always better to be totally clear to noobs like me so I don't come here and blame anyone else under false assumptions!









So TDP-capping will still apply, which means a custom made bios wont do much change?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, thx!
> Yeah, always better to be totally clear to noobs like me so I don't come here and blame anyone else under false assumptions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So TDP-capping will still apply, which means a custom made bios wont do much change?


yup, you may only be able to change the voltage if you can and increase the boost clock or stock clock


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh, why didn't you tell me sooner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could to ellaborate what the "weird" performance is?
> Yeah, ofc I know I'm doing it on my own risk and that no one but me can be held responsible, I was just trying to get a little bit more of knowledge if possible


I will do my best ( i am dutch, not so good in english writing)

Weird performance is like this:
When i play battlefield 3 the gpu usage with original bios is between 70-85% and with the modified bios from evga or the nvidia version is does only hit 40-60 % gpu usage, also the usage of tdp is lower, so the performance is weird/not stable (atleast for my card).

So in short it does not use my gpu optimal with the modified bios, hope you understand it now.
Maybey it does work good for your card, but not for me.
I hope someone can modify the original inno3d ichill herculez 780 bios (i have that uploaded on techpowerup, and verified )
To remove the gpu boost 2.0 and voltage up to 1.212 (locked at 1.200 here)

The kepler bios tweaker has no use on this bios, the voltage is grayed out so not changeable.
Needs to be unlocked i guess.
Also tdp settings are greyed out, so locked to.

Edit:
My bios can be found here, original one for people who want to take a look at it,or help/study the bios.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141274/inno3d-gtx780-3072-130606.html
It is the ichill version with herculez cooler, the picture is just wrong.


----------



## Seid Dark

Seems that only solution would be to ask the guy who did the original TI bios (svl7 from Tech Inferno forums) to make custom bios specifically for Inno3D Herculez 780. He is pretty busy with requests though.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> I will do my best ( i am dutch, not so good in english writing)
> 
> Weird performance is like this:
> When i play battlefield 3 the gpu usage with original bios is between 70-85% and with the modified bios from evga or the nvidia version is does only hit 40-60 % gpu usage, also the usage of tdp is lower, so the performance is weird/not stable (atleast for my card).
> 
> So in short it does not use my gpu optimal with the modified bios, hope you understand it now.
> Maybey it does work good for your card, but not for me.
> I hope someone can modify the original inno3d ichill herculez 780 bios (i have that uploaded on techpowerup, and verified )
> To remove the gpu boost 2.0 and voltage up to 1.212 (locked at 1.200 here)
> 
> The kepler bios tweaker has no use on this bios, the voltage is grayed out so not changeable.
> Needs to be unlocked i guess.
> Also tdp settings are greyed out, so locked to.
> 
> Edit:
> My bios can be found here, original one for people who want to take a look at it,or help/study the bios.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141274/inno3d-gtx780-3072-130606.html
> It is the ichill version with herculez cooler, the picture is just wrong.


Ok, thanks! That was totally understandable!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Seems that only solution would be to ask the guy who did the original TI bios (svl7 from Tech Inferno forums) to make custom bios specifically for Inno3D Herculez 780. He is pretty busy with requests though.


Ah, so I guess it's a dead end atm. Can't really see that he'd find it interesting to do a custom bios for a card that very few people own :/

EDIT: posted in the forum, message needs to be approved first though. We'll see if he responds and has the time


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I have the hack tooo and Ive been getting problems trying to get 0.020 on a 4.7GHZ on my x79 3930k idk it that pci 3.0 could be the problem.


CPU clocks have nothing to do with GPU stability or PCI 3.0 regedit's


----------



## trickeh2k




----------



## mosi

Somehow my OC seems to be degrading. I don't really have a clue why but when it was new I could boost to 1228Mhz stable and crashed at 1240 or so. Today things crashed at 1200Mhz. Temps are still great with 40°C fully loaded but somehow stuff seems to get worse. I've already reapplied the block but all the chips that need cooling seem to have proper contact.
The card is running with +38mV at 1.2V but if at all, it really shouldn't degrade that fast should it?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Somehow my OC seems to be degrading. I don't really have a clue why but when it was new I could boost to 1228Mhz stable and crashed at 1240 or so. Today things crashed at 1200Mhz. Temps are still great with 40°C fully loaded but somehow stuff seems to get worse. I've already reapplied the block but all the chips that need cooling seem to have proper contact.
> The card is running with +38mV at 1.2V but if at all, it really shouldn't degrade that fast should it?


Normal, some GPU's/CPU's have a break in time. It should not change much from here on out though for at less a year or two.


----------



## managerman

After 18 months with my Tri-SLI GTX 580's....



It's time to upgrade!! And here is a good place to start! Look what arrived today....




-M


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> After 18 months with my Tri-SLI GTX 580's....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to upgrade!! And here is a good place to start! Look what arrived today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M












side note:
got the go ahead to order my second GPU for SLI this weekend.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> After 18 months with my Tri-SLI GTX 580's....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to upgrade!! And here is a good place to start! Look what arrived today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M












Tell me you're planning on going surround with that kind of GPU powa. That I-inc in your sig won't do them justice!


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me you're planning on going surround with that kind of GPU powa. That I-inc in your sig won't do them justice!


Already in Surround...just needed to update my sig...Thanks for the prompt!

-M


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Normal, some GPU's/CPU's have a break in time. It should not change much from here on out though for at less a year or two.


Oh this is good then. Was worried I've done something wrong with the block or something
Still that card is a beast. Minecraft was never faster


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> After 18 months with my Tri-SLI GTX 580's....
> 
> It's time to upgrade!! And here is a good place to start! Look what arrived today...
> 
> -M


That should perform awesome. But you really need to change that rad configuration. Rads sandwhiched like that do not perform very well. I would invest in a new case or at the least add a little bigger air gap between the rads
Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Sounds like its still not stable. Just dialing it down doesnt prove stability. You GPU might clock high ounce you get your CPU tested properly. Until you can run a prime95 for a hour or more without crashing don't bother testing your GPU clocks.
> 
> Also you need to post what your card is boosting at full load that doesn't say anything there just estimate of the boost load.
> 
> But if it is at 1121 Mhz like GPUz says then you have nothing to complain about and with more voltage you will have even more clock speed.


So to reply to someone 3 pages ago...I did a lot of research and found out why my card doesn't OC as high as in the reviews or others.

As others may have stated, yep it's luck. Only FTW editions (which aren't out for this gpu yet) are guaranteed to overclock well. The people who report +100 MHz clocks I've seen report their ASIC quality to be 75% or higher. Mine is 57% =/

Still, not worth an RMA or returning, this gpu is still a beast. Sure I would have loved to get a better card but this gpu is still currently low in stock everywhere. And it runs as advertised so it's not EVGA's fault. And again OC'd with a base clock of 1030 MHz with an OC to about 1120 MHz is nothing to slouch about.

P.S. I did +63 at stock voltage. Even after overvoltaging to max, going beyond this clock still caused a crash at certain points in benchmarks. So sadly voltage can't push my card further.


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> After 18 months with my Tri-SLI GTX 580's....
> 
> 
> 
> -M


Damn! I hope that thing runs cool!

Nice rig!


----------



## wermad

Triplets have new home












Best personal 3dMark11 score. I haven't been able to run 3dMark13 (aka Firestrike). It keeps crashing when i try to start it. I'm on 320.xx wqhl.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> That should perform awesome. But you really need to change that rad configuration. Rads sandwhiched like that do not perform very well. I would invest in a new case or at the least add a little bigger air gap between the rads
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Looking at 900D...for the new build.

I can't complain about the rad sandwich...never had any issues and they have kept the GTX 580's below 60C from day one...The 2600k @5.3Ghz....hits about 75C max...

-M


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Triplets have new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best personal 3dMark11 score. I haven't been able to run 3dMark13 (aka Firestrike). It keeps crashing when i try to start it. I'm on 320.xx wqhl.


nice build and good score








well done .

remove the 3Dmark restart and install it again. I had the same issue.

@wermad can you check water cooling club for my last post you may know it


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey guys/ girls

Just received my GTX 780 Backplate from EVGA.EU

The problem is TorX T6 screws arrrrrggghhh

Have to go tomorrow morning looking for a Torx T6 Screwdriver. wish me luck first time installing a backplate.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey guys/ girls
> 
> Just received my GTX 780 Backplate from EVGA.EU
> 
> The problem is TorX T6 screws arrrrrggghhh
> 
> Have to go tomorrow morning looking for a Torx T6 Screwdriver. wish me luck first time installing a backplate.


My T6 didn't fit and I carefully used a T5. Was lucky to have a box of really small torx bits. Maybe the bits were shoddy, from the feel you should be fine with T6


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Triplets have new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best personal 3dMark11 score. I haven't been able to run 3dMark13 (aka Firestrike). It keeps crashing when i try to start it. I'm on 320.xx wqhl.


Look very nice, I like the green. No Rad in the front drive bays right? I cant tell very well. Looks like you could a 280 in there pretty easy if you needed to.


----------



## pooter

Hmm... interesting... $700 for the EVGA classy 780: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR


----------



## malmental

wermad - I'm on 320.49 WQHL but so far running smoothly.
I have not re-clocked my GPU's yet though, sorting through a couple of unlocked BIOS's..


----------



## Anoxy

So I'm new to NVIDIA. What exactly does the 'classified' version bring to the table?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I'm new to NVIDIA. What exactly does the 'classified' version bring to the table?


Better PCB for overclocking and EVbot, think I saw the port in the pictures.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey guys/ girls
> 
> Just received my GTX 780 Backplate from EVGA.EU
> 
> The problem is TorX T6 screws arrrrrggghhh
> 
> Have to go tomorrow morning looking for a Torx T6 Screwdriver. wish me luck first time installing a backplate.


Umm you can use a flat head screwdriver...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Umm you can use a flat head screwdriver...


Don't improvise because if you strip it, you've dug yourself a deep hole.

T6 torq/star or ph (what ever it needs) and your good. Precision screw driver is recommended


----------



## VettePilot

Dang I should have waited for the Classy but then again water cooling may not be an option with them.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Dang I should have waited for the Classy but then again water cooling may not be an option with them.


There will be classy Hydrocoppers.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> There will be classy Hydrocoppers.


I suppose but there is no mention of them yet and I asked them last week and the tech guy said he had no idea either. If they do will you change up? I may or just wait for Maxwell.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yes there will be Classified Hydro Copper, no ETA yet though.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Umm you can use a flat head screwdriver...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't improvise because if you strip it, you've dug yourself a deep hole.
> 
> T6 torq/star or ph (what ever it needs) and your good. Precision screw driver is recommended
Click to expand...

Nah used a flat head in many Tx screws, from smartphones to auto. Just make sure it's the most snug flathead possible.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I suppose but there is no mention of them yet and I asked them last week and the tech guy said he had no idea either. If they do will you change up? I may or just wait for Maxwell.


I'll just wait it out until Maxwell if I need the extra power(4k monitor), at the moment I'm satisfied with the performance of my current cards.


----------



## UNOE

I saw a 4K TV at frys it was very strange. It looked so clear seemed fake.
There will be some pretty crazy game detail in next 5 years.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Nah used a flat head in many Tx screws, from smartphones to auto. Just make sure it's the most snug flathead possible.


I wouldn't risk it for the first time since the threadlock can be a pita to break. I could see one using a flat head after breaking the threadlock. But this is just.


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I saw a 4K TV at frys it was very strange. It looked so clear seemed fake.
> There will be some pretty crazy game detail in next 5 years.


Was it actual 4k content being shown?


----------



## Alienware69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I saw a 4K TV at frys it was very strange. It looked so clear seemed fake.
> There will be some pretty crazy game detail in next 5 years.


Nah thats mostly plascebo. The human eye can only see so much.


----------



## Anoxy

plascebo


----------



## managerman

Just an FYI...780 backplates are in stock on evga.com. I just snagged 3!

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2780-B9

-M


----------



## MerkageTurk

Regarding the backplate do I remove my warranty s/n stickers on the back or just leave every sticker. Thanks


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Regarding the backplate do I remove my warranty s/n stickers on the back or just leave every sticker. Thanks


Just leave them in, and also don't remove the little plastic strips from the backplate.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks man


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Regarding the backplate do I remove my warranty s/n stickers on the back or just leave every sticker. Thanks


That will void your warranty.


----------



## zpaf

With official bios no driver tweaks no throttle at all.









ι7 3770Κ @ 4.5GHz


----------



## Alkar Cammer

Is anyone else having trouble with gpu usage that have two 780's in sli? In bf3 for example, the usage of my cards range from 40%-70%, meaning that I at times get about the same(or lower) fps than off of a single gpu. What's really weird is that i get the same usage in singleplayer as I do in Multiplayer! The only difference is that in singleplayer it never really goes far below 200fps(or at least in the going hunting mission). This has to be driver related, right? I have an i7 4770k at stock speeds. I know people might say that there's a bottleneck from the cpu, but I highly dought it. I have similar issues with far cry 3 and crysis 3. It seems almost as if the gpu usage is locked when in sli. Is anyone else having similar issues with two of these cards?

Edit: Nevermind, singleplayer gpu usage is much higher. Still, I don't not believe it is a cpu bottleneck.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alkar Cammer*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with gpu usage that have two 780's in sli? In bf3 for example, the usage of my cards range from 40%-70%, meaning that I at times get about the same(or lower) fps than off of a single gpu. What's really weird is that i get the same usage in singleplayer as I do in Multiplayer! The only difference is that in singleplayer it never really goes far below 200fps(or at least in the going hunting mission). This has to be driver related, right? I have an i7 4770k at stock speeds. I know people might say that there's a bottleneck from the cpu, but I highly dought it. I have similar issues with far cry 3 and crysis 3. It seems almost as if the gpu usage is locked when in sli. Is anyone else having similar issues with two of these cards?


BF3 is like that. IT doesn't scale well with SLI or xfire. It is a cpu intensive game from what I can tell. Sometimes I get 200fps and other times it is 80fps. Same with just one 780. BF3 is not a good game to measure GPU performance increases.


----------



## Granzon

20130708_224829.jpg 2958k .jpg file


Just got one today. Thinking of getting another one, but may be overkill for a single 27" monitor 2560x1440.


----------



## wanako

Turns out my 780 went bad. Couldn't keep stable even at stock, no matter which driver I used. Would keep crashing with anything I threw at it. So sad, so sad. Even tested with my old 560Ti to see if it was a problem with some other component. None. The 560Ti ran beautifully even when I pushed it to 1000MHz Core. Got on the line with EVGA Tech Support and went through my troubleshooting procedures and testing, and seeing that there was nothing more he could say, he quickly got my RMA approved. Shipping out tomorrow and I'm hoping (though not likely) to get it back this week. Either way, +1 for EVGA excellent service. This is the second card I've RMA'd with them (My first 560Ti, I pushed a little bit too hard







) and they've given me absolutely no trouble whatsoever.


----------



## hypespazm

i never get problems with evga.. and they dont seem to be mad to do the rma !! not like asus .. give a big hassle and then takes forever to rma


----------



## dzb87

Could you describe your OC stability testing procedures? Which apps, how long etc.
I am interested in rather moderate OC for my GTX 780.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Could you describe your OC stability testing procedures? Which apps, how long etc.
> I am interested in rather moderate OC for my GTX 780.


Well, the most used programs for OC stability are 3dmark Firestrike, Heaven and Valley. I would put more emphasis on Heaven and 3dmark, loop them a few times.

Games Farcry 3, Crysis 3, etc.


----------



## Granzon

I currently have gtx 680, and i am going to replace it with 780.
Do i need to remove the driver for the gtx 680, or can i just plug and play?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> With official bios no driver tweaks no throttle at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ι7 3770Κ @ 4.5GHz


Sick dude!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Turns out my 780 went bad. Couldn't keep stable even at stock, no matter which driver I used. Would keep crashing with anything I threw at it. So sad, so sad. Even tested with my old 560Ti to see if it was a problem with some other component. None. The 560Ti ran beautifully even when I pushed it to 1000MHz Core. Got on the line with EVGA Tech Support and went through my troubleshooting procedures and testing, and seeing that there was nothing more he could say, he quickly got my RMA approved. Shipping out tomorrow and I'm hoping (though not likely) to get it back this week. Either way, +1 for EVGA excellent service. This is the second card I've RMA'd with them (My first 560Ti, I pushed a little bit too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and they've given me absolutely no trouble whatsoever.


This just makes me so happy! Havn't been an EVGA customer but im defo gonna be one when it's time to get my next card. Their support is flawless, they really know how to treat their customers and really glad you're getting a replacement, let's hope for 1241 out of the box!


----------



## SeekerZA

Hey all

Getting my 780SC soon. I'm used to using MSI afterburner. Will it work the exact same with regards to overclock and such as the evga precision x? Also is there a big impact on OC with the unlocked BIOS as appose to the stock BIOS?

Looking forward to joining


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Getting my 780SC soon. I'm used to using MSI afterburner. Will it work the exact same with regards to overclock and such as the evga precision x? Also is there a big impact on OC with the unlocked BIOS as appose to the stock BIOS?
> 
> Looking forward to joining


I have no idea, only thing I know is that Afterburner wasn't up to date with the 780's when they released but I doubt theres much, if any, difference between them.

It's hard to say about the BIOS, you can amp the mV with the BIOS but it only seems to work well with some cards. It's still a fairly new card so it'll improve, be sure about that







But yeah, assuming you get a new bios working well with your card you can probably get pretty much more juice out of the card.


----------



## Mombasa69

Pretty pointless getting a new GPU until the DX11.2 GPUs come out in October, first batch the Radeon 9000, then Nvidia.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mombasa69*
> 
> Pretty pointless getting a new GPU until the DX11.2 GPUs come out in October, first batch the Radeon 9000, then Nvidia.


Pretty pointless in getting a new GPU at all then since it's always a new batch of new GPU's around the corner. Also, 11.2 DX is only for Windows 8.1 as far as i know.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I have no idea, only thing I know is that Afterburner wasn't up to date with the 780's when they released but I doubt theres much, if any, difference between them.
> 
> It's hard to say about the BIOS, you can amp the mV with the BIOS but it only seems to work well with some cards. It's still a fairly new card so it'll improve, be sure about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, assuming you get a new bios working well with your card you can probably get pretty much more juice out of the card.


It shouldn't be that much of a hassle to move over to precision x. Looking forward to seeing what stock BIOS can do


----------



## Alkar Cammer

No no one else is having problems with these in sli? I know someone said that bf3 doesn't scale well, but my previous setup which had two gtx 580's scaled pretty well on bf3 and had much higher gpu usages. Of course I needed to overclock my cpu a bit on that setup, but that was an i7 960. Now I have an i7 4770k at stock a clock of 3.5GHz(turbo 3.9GHz), so I'm concluding that I just have to wait for the next driver from nvidia to see if they fix sli for the 700 series.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alkar Cammer*
> 
> No no one else is having problems with these in sli? I know someone said that bf3 doesn't scale well, but my previous setup which had two gtx 580's scaled pretty well on bf3 and had much higher gpu usages. Of course I needed to overclock my cpu a bit on that setup, but that was an i7 960. Now I have an i7 4770k at stock a clock of 3.5GHz(turbo 3.9GHz), so I'm concluding that I just have to wait for the next driver from nvidia to see if they fix sli for the 700 series.


a

Hmm I would think that if a game scaled well in SLI it does so regardless of GPU chip. Also I'd expect BF3 to scale pretty well.


----------



## Alkar Cammer

Do I actually need to overclock my cpu?


----------



## Seid Dark

Try to get it to 4,4GHz at least. BF3 multiplayer is very CPU dependant game, especially Gulf Of Oman map. SLI generally needs more powerful CPU than single card.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alkar Cammer*
> 
> Do I actually need to overclock my cpu?


You only really need to OC your CPU if one or more cores hit 100% when gaming. Then some thread of the gaming enging is held back by the cpu. That being said, this is OCN


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Sick dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just makes me so happy! Havn't been an EVGA customer but im defo gonna be one when it's time to get my next card. Their support is flawless, they really know how to treat their customers and really glad you're getting a replacement, let's hope for 1241 out of the box!


I am going through an RMA right now and I can tell you they are the best. First replacement card they sent under performed my card by a good amount so they had me send it back and I did another RMA request yesterday. They offer a cross ship process that you pay up front for the card so it ships out within a couple of days then you ship yours back within 14days. SO if your card is basically working like mine but has a weird issues with the display port you can still use it until the new one arrives and you have little to no down time. THen they refund you when your card is sent back.


----------



## Zaxis01

Yeah! It's not worth it to strip the screws.

I picked up a nice set off eBay with a star bit that fit perfect to remove the screws on my PNY 780.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So after overclocking a *bit* I've found so far that i can get to 1228Mhz Core and 6800 Memory. Still working on the core.
> 
> Edit: ASIC 83%


Yep I run at 1228mhz core. Just got mine today, and thats on the stock BIOS. Did some 3dmark11 Performance benches. Seems I'm able to surpass my Titan's graphics score @ 1228 on the 780 vs 1150 on the Titan, and that's without touching the memory yet. 15,250 graphics score. Almost made it through @ 1241mhz, and I think I will once I flash to the TechInferno BIOS and get that extra vcore bump, and perhaps some watercooling.

Thought I'd pick up a 780 to see just how well they compare to my Titans, and out of all 4 Titans, the best OC I could ever get was around 1150-1163 stable in BF3, but I'm holding stable just fine at 1228 on the 780 in BF3. I'll post some updates once I OC the memory.

ASIC: 74.6


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georaldc*
> 
> Was it actual 4k content being shown?


Yes about a 5 min loop of short 45 sec videos


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Thought I'd pick up a 780 to see just how well they compare to my Titans, and out of all 4 Titans, the best OC I could ever get was around 1150-1163 stable in BF3, but I'm holding stable just fine at 1228


Same here, 1228mhz core, idle 25c full load 48c. Card is awesome. Interested to see how AMD respond to the 780..


----------



## skyn3t

*yes finished my build yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh







more pics coming soon..*
*[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.*


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Picked up two of these


----------



## Anoxy

Is the included DVD the only way to get the 3dMark11 advanced software that comes bundled with the card?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is the included DVD the only way to get the 3dMark11 advanced software that comes bundled with the card?


What software? software? Advanced 3dMark??..... [checks CD's]


----------



## catdog13

got mine to run at 1228 mhz core clock without bumping the voltage up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is the included DVD the only way to get the 3dMark11 advanced software that comes bundled with the card?


you can also get it here


----------



## Anoxy

It comes bundled with EVGA cards

ah, perfect. Thanks catdog13


----------



## Obscureness

The Asus DirectCU II is now instock at Newegg for $669.99: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obscureness*
> 
> The Asus DirectCU II is now instock at Newegg for $669.99: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779


Just bought one YAY!


----------



## h2spartan

Noob question here....

Will extra power phases have any affect on overclock ability?


----------



## VladPayne

*h2spartan*
On overclock stability, you know, when that little bump on load line is needed under load.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladPayne*
> 
> *h2spartan*
> On overclock stability, you know, when that little bump on load line is needed under load.


Oh sweet. thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Picked up two of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


here is my badge sli uhmm


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if that's max load while gaming then yes..


Mine does not reach 60C..case well ventilated and 780ACX SC...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Noob question here....
> 
> Will extra power phases have any affect on overclock ability?


With the GTX 780 you will be ultimately limited as always by voltage and the silicone lottery, at most extra power phases will grant an extra speed bin i.e.13MHz. This is why imo the only reason to go non reference is for better air cooling or maybe if you were going WC however not all non-reference designs will get a WB.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> With the GTX 780 you will be ultimately limited as always by voltage and the silicone lottery, at most extra power phases will grant an extra speed bin i.e.13MHz. This is why imo the only reason to go non reference is for better air cooling or maybe if you were going WC however not all non-reference designs will get a WB.


Yeah, I may or may not watercool this depending on how well its non reference cooler performs and that's assuming wbs come out for this down the road. But I have read somewhere that in the past wbs have been made for DC2 models.


----------



## skyn3t

[Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.

Quote:


> Ok all images from my [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues. will be spoiled it will be easy for who has a slow connection Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part I !

















































































Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part II !











My 140mm Cougar fan frame less








Custom SSD bracket





































Custom paint on IO mobo plate and PCI brackets















Sleeve and cable management behind mobo tray.








Top case.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part I !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part II !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 140mm Cougar fan frame less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom SSD bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom paint on IO mobo plate and PCI brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeve and cable management behind mobo tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top case.


How do you fill the reservoir? I will be in a similar situation soon xD.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> How do you fill the reservoir? I will be in a similar situation soon xD.


just remove the top cap from the res get a Spill Saver Multi-Purpose Funnel No Label and 12" peace of tubing slap it underneath the funnel and drop the liquid "make sure you drink the beer and fill the res with water"









I had a fill port before it is a pain to get water in because you do need air to come out so that water can go in. trust me i know how it is if i know that before I will never drilled a hole on top of my 800D


----------



## DStealth

Hi all,
Here's my last 780 70.3% ASIC 1202/6800 game stable @1.212v
Valley 1228/7040 - 77.3 fps ...not bad for single card I presume


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Hi all,
> Here's my last 780 70.3% ASIC 1202/6800 game stable @1.212v
> Valley 1228/7040 - 77.3 fps ...not bad for single card I presume


Welcome!

Very good score for a single!


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part I !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Hawk Down: Click here to show images Part II !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 140mm Cougar fan frame less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom SSD bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom paint on IO mobo plate and PCI brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeve and cable management behind mobo tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top case.






Daaamn.....That's one [email protected]$$ custom-build. (I just love the frameless fan & SSD bracket).

Great Job mate


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> With the GTX 780 you will be ultimately limited as always by voltage and the silicone lottery, at most extra power phases will grant an extra speed bin i.e.13MHz. This is why imo the only reason to go non reference is for better air cooling or maybe if you were going WC however not all non-reference designs will get a WB.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I may or may not watercool this depending on how well its non reference cooler performs and that's assuming wbs come out for this down the road. But I have read somewhere that in the past wbs have been made for *DC2* models.
Click to expand...

Ya look at 680's


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Hi all,
> Here's my last 780 70.3% ASIC 1202/6800 game stable @1.212v
> Valley 1228/7040 - 77.3 fps ...not bad for single card I presume


welcome to our club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Very good score for a single!


this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> 
> Daaamn.....That's one [email protected]$$ custom-build. (I just love the frameless fan & SSD bracket).
> 
> Great Job mate


thanks bro now i have my rig back so i can play bench and do whatever I want now







, dang how it fells good


----------



## wermad

Since we're posting rig pics, here's mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah, I may or may not watercool this depending on how well its non reference cooler performs and that's assuming wbs come out for this down the road. But I have read somewhere that in the past wbs have been made for DC2 models.


I guess there will be waterblocks for the 780 dc2 after all....

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/EKWB-Asus-ROG-Water-Cooling,23180.html
Quote:


> EKWB will also be making a water block for the GTX 780 DirectCU II card from Asus (ASUS GTX780-DC2-3GD5). The block will cover the GPU, the memory modules and also the VRM circuitry. It is expected to release around the same time as the motherboard water blocks.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> welcome to our club


Thanks, in the club since 24may, but want to share my last card due RMA ..bad Vbios flash, luckily not worst than previous card I've got and tested. I seems all 5 card i've tested hit a wall @1228 and 1241 returned almost instant freeze all of them were 62/63/66/69 % ASIC q


----------



## drnilly007

Ok I just flased the OC bios from the OP what is a safe power target (afterburner) to run? 115 power limit max and is the core voltage in afterburner supposed to be blank?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Ok I just flased the OC bios from the OP what is a safe power target (afterburner) to run? 115 power limit max and is the core voltage in afterburner supposed to be blank?


All power targets and voltages are safe. Even with the modded bios these cards are crippled from voltage and you will never die from voltage at this low of a voltage. If you see a card die it probably already had a weakness that would have made it died any way.

Personally I have never seen the card go over 75% power target with 1.212v so you don't have to really use power target. I did seemingly see more stable clocks at 106% than 115%. That could be a buggy bios mod or it could be just so happen to get more stable on my 106% runs than my 115% runs.

But 106% and 100% made no difference I also tried 90% and had same results. Because again I never seen it over 75% anyway.


----------



## drnilly007

So I am guessing no one has figured out how to unlock the voltage yet, well except for MSI.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Since we're posting rig pics, here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dnt know if serious.....
Dude, that thing will give u respiratory arrest..... straight after emphysema.
You do know dust can kill right?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Dnt know if serious.....
> Dude, that thing will give u respiratory arrest..... straight after emphysema.
> You do know dust can kill right?


I take it sarcasm was not detected


----------



## Magnum26

Yesterday, my card arrived!

Once I fix my corrupted windows I'll be up and running.


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone else had a go with OC:ing to find out if your card also disables one 13Mhz "cluster" for boost at a time until the card gets stuck at 643-ish Mhz and refuses to go higher until you rebooted your system?


----------



## ProjectZero

Erm... i don't know if you guys had any issues with the 326.01 drivers... and it could be my PSU (highly unlikely... but still a chance) but i had a 116 BSOD on stock... hahaha thats messed up >_>


----------



## nicksasa

Hmm, I have a ASUS GTX780 and my max voltage was 1.187 (could get 1175Mhz stable). So I just flashed the OC EDITION VBIOS, max voltage is now 1175 and now I can't even get the previous stable OC (1175Mhz) stable. Any ideas as to why my voltage is still capped ?


----------



## cowie

Bout time i checked everyday for a month
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779
Looks like asus gets my money for the custom pbc 780 card


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa*
> 
> Hmm, I have a ASUS GTX780 and my max voltage was 1.187 (could get 1175Mhz stable). So I just flashed the OC EDITION VBIOS, max voltage is now 1175 and now I can't even get the previous stable OC (1175Mhz) stable. Any ideas as to why my voltage is still capped ?


Which program you're using to overclock? Apparently MSI Afterburner doesn't work that great with custom bios, try EVGA Precision if you aren't already using it.


----------



## nicksasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Which program you're using to overclock? Apparently MSI Afterburner doesn't work that great with custom bios, try EVGA Precision if you aren't already using it.


Ah yest hanks, it works now using Precision X instead of MSI AB!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Bout time i checked everyday for a month
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779
> Looks like asus gets my money for the custom pbc 780 card


Same here! the pcb is awesome! Mines on the way. Got a tracking number this morning.


----------



## cowie

^
Yeah baby will have mine on the wekend








For modding
Looks to be very very similar to the 680 dcII in all ways,I cant wait to get 1.45v+ in the big kepler


----------



## phaseshift

question, I just got a gtx 780 I was thinking maybe I should have gotten the ACX. If I'm going to go watercooling later should I just keep the reference 780?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> question, I just got a gtx 780 I was thinking maybe I should have gotten the ACX. If I'm going to go watercooling later should I just keep the reference 780?


both are reference design so it doesn't really matter winch one you have if you intend on wc'ing later. Both can use the same waterblocks.

If you asking about oc'ing potential once you go water, having one model over the other wont guarantee better performance other than the slight clock increase with the ACX.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Erm... i don't know if you guys had any issues with the 326.01 drivers... and it could be my PSU (highly unlikely... but still a chance) but i had a 116 BSOD on stock... hahaha thats messed up >_>


That is weird man. I have been using 326 for a week now with no issues so far. I did have BF3 crash 2 times last night with an OC to the cards. BF3 just doesn't like memory OC with my cards. Other than that no weird BSODS. I did the basic clean install in the driver install process. I did not remove everything from registry like usual either. Try a reinstall maybe. Other than that it could just be that the OS needs to be reinstalled. If I get issues with these drivers that is what I am going to do.


----------



## Anoxy

So apparently if you order one of several qualifying 780s on or after today via Amazon, you get a free code for the new Splinter Cell game. Looks like I may be exchanging one or both of my cards....


----------



## Seid Dark

I just installed reference Gigabyte GTX 780 and have a very strange problem. At first I thought card was faulty because there was no picture at startup. Turns out, it just takes forever to boot and I cannot access my bios because screen stays black until Windows. In Windows I was able to successfully install the drivers and card works like it should be. Startup problem remains. If 780 is plugged in I cannot use my integrated graphics card, screen stays black and monitor goes to sleep.

Could this be some kind of compatibility problem with my mobo? I already have latest bios on my motherboard. There isn't a updated bios for my card at Gigabyte site.

Edit: figured it out. Had to reset bios and set EFI PCI boot priority from UEFI to Legacy mode.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Heads up for people looking for a "cheap" 780. Rakuten is having another sale with nearly $100 cash back in store credit


----------



## tinuz97

Finally i breached the 10.000 firestrike with my inno3d 780 ichill herculez








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/636931

Altough i think this is not battlefield 3 stable ghehehe.
Need to find the max for that.

My asic is only 60,8%







1188 on the gpu is max for 3d mark and heaven 4.0
And 1150 for gaming, but i use it on 1137mhz for games to be safe.
+10.000 is pretty good i think for 1188mhz gpu ?

Driver i use is 326.01,so far for me the best performing driver, and no problems with textures in battlefield 3 like most drivers do.
So 326.01 is the one for me after using the version from post 1 (also good, but this one performs better for me)


----------



## hypespazm

howd you get 10000


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Finally i breached the 10.000 firestrike with my inno3d 780 ichill herculez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/636931
> 
> Altough i think this is not battlefield 3 stable ghehehe.
> Need to find the max for that.
> 
> My asic is only 60,8%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1188 on the gpu is max for 3d mark and heaven 4.0
> And 1150 for gaming, but i use it on 1137mhz for games to be safe.
> +10.000 is pretty good i think for 1188mhz gpu ?
> 
> Driver i use is 326.01,so far for me the best performing driver, and no problems with textures in battlefield 3 like most drivers do.
> So 326.01 is the one for me after using the version from post 1 (also good, but this one performs better for me)


Your max clocks are the same as mine for my first card I got. Although your firestrike score is higher than my single card score but I do not remember what CPU clock I had. Most likely 4.4ghz which is not very equal to a 3770 at 4.5 I know. I am waiting on my replacement card from EVGA for it and hope it is a better performer. The ASIC on my older card is 65.4% so no difference in OC with 5 % increase. My other card is ASIC of 72.4% and holds a stable 1215 in valley. With both of these cards I have to limit one to 1150 and the other 1188 with maybe 3200 memory at the most in BF3 and 3554mhz in valley. I am also using 326.01. BF3 seems to dislike an OC.


----------



## tinuz97

I modified the EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' with kepler bios tweaker (WARNING i am just crazy, you can [email protected]#$ the card with it).

To get over 10.000 i needed the 1.212.5 volt, but the bios (look few posts back from me) did perform weird.
So i modified the clock speeds to the standard clock speeds of the inno3d ichill card, and i did a fix on the voltage pattern ,the P00-voltage i forced it to 1.212.5 volt.

Also i changed the boost table to match my original bios table settings.
It performs much better now in 3dmark, i need to test games like battlefield 3 etc asap if that is also working good after this 'fix'.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> ^
> Yeah baby will have mine on the wekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For modding
> Looks to be very very similar to the 680 dcII in all ways,I cant wait to get 1.45v+ in the big kepler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Same here! the pcb is awesome! Mines on the way. Got a tracking number this morning.


I don't think there is any information about unlocked voltage so it won't matter unless you take a soldering iron to it.


----------



## paulthephil

Owner of a 780 if you answer that question for me! Should I take the Asus 780 DCUII OC or something else? thx


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulthephil*
> 
> Owner of a 780 if you answer that question for me! Should I take the Asus 780 DCUII OC or something else? thx


Are you going to have a second card later or just one?


----------



## paulthephil

only one... two are too expensive


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulthephil*
> 
> only one... two are too expensive


Then a EVGA ACX a Asus CU II or a MSI whatever they call theirs? are good options

Blower type cards are really good if you have two card as they dont heat each other up

But for single configs a custom card is almost always better


----------



## paulthephil

I heard that the EVGA one ist the fastest but I don´t like the design







Im not sure what to buy now...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulthephil*
> 
> I heard that the EVGA one ist the fastest but I don´t like the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure what to buy now...


i have two Asus GTX 680 CU II cards and i dont have any problems with mine other then they heat each other up


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> i have two Asus GTX 680 CU II cards and i dont have any problems with mine other then they heat each other up


I guess, in theory, what he said makes sense. Having the closed shroud versus open should keep the heat more contained. Either way, which ever route he goes, shouldn't be a huge temperature difference.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I guess, in theory, what he said makes sense. Having the closed shroud versus open should keep the heat more contained. Either way, which ever route he goes, shouldn't be a huge temperature difference.


I know if I was 100% sure I was staying air only I would bought a ref cooler for the 2nd card since both ACX's are not great when on a board like mine that keep them close together. I have seen as much as a 14 degree difference between the cards. I would need a newer board that can put an extra slot between them like the new sniper 5 or the Asus ROG X79 board.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I know if I was 100% sure I was staying air only I would bought a ref cooler for the 2nd card since both ACX's are not great when on a board like mine that keep them close together. I have seen as much as a 14 degree difference between the cards. I would need a newer board that can put an extra slot between them like the new sniper 5 or the Asus ROG X79 board.


The R4E is an awesome board but its not cheap by any means


----------



## muhd86

i guess its time i join the club ......


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The R4E is an awesome board but its not cheap by any means


True but I want to get a great board but I am waiting to see if any new and better x79 boards come out for Ivy-E. Then I will make a decision to go Haswell or Ivy E. I am hoping Gigabyte releases something new that has 4 slots for the Ivy-E


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> True but I want to get a great board but I am waiting to see if any new and better x79 boards come out for Ivy-E. Then I will make a decision to go Haswell or Ivy E. I am hoping Gigabyte releases something new that has 4 slots for the Ivy-E


I think the Rampage V extreme should be a nice board, like the maximus VI with integrated w/c.


----------



## malmental

just found out that Gigabyte are making and getting ready to ship GTX 780 V2 WF3...
buyer from iMicros just emailed me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I think the Rampage V extreme should be a nice board, like the maximus VI with integrated w/c.


If the R5E has more SATA ports then my R4E then it will be going up for sale here on OCN once i have sold my soul to the devil to get enough cash for a 4930k and a R5E


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, any help on how to DIY on bios modding? I'd like to made a custom taylored one...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If the R5E has more SATA ports then my R4E then it will be going up for sale here on OCN once i have sold my soul to the devil to get enough cash for a 4930k and a R5E


Is the x79 chipset limited in the amount of Sata 6gb ports? I know the R4E has 4 6gb ports and 2 can be used with RAID correct? Doesn't Haswell support a lot more? I saw the sniper 5 has like 10 6gb ports!


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> IS the xy9 chipset limited in the amount of Sata 6gb ports? I know the R4E has 4 6gb ports and 2 can be used with RAID correct? Doesn't Haswell support a lot more? I saw the sniper 5 has like 10 6gb ports!


Yes, haswell has much better features in their mobos, but it's about a year and 2-3 month wait for Haswell-E to arrive most likely.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> IS the xy9 chipset limited in the amount of Sata 6gb ports? I know the R4E has 4 6gb ports and 2 can be used with RAID correct? Doesn't Haswell support a lot more? I saw the sniper 5 has like 10 6gb ports!


Yes only 4 SATA III ports on the R4E while the newer Haswell boards got a ton which is really annoying

I got 2x HDD and a 1x SSD which leave me with one SATA III port left and that will be filled when i get the cash for a 4 TB HDD

Money is a bit tight these days


----------



## Seid Dark

Hmm, I'm disappointed in BF3 performance. Even on all low settings I don't get constant 120fps, there's drops to 80 and below. To be honest, performance was better (less drops) with my old overclocked GTX 670. The card seems to perform otherwise normally, got 50-85 fps on Crysis 3 very high + fxaa. Over 15k 3DMark11 graphics score.

Core is overclocked to 1228MHz, 1.2v voltage. ASIC is 75%, pretty good I guess. I'm still on stock bios.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yes, haswell has much better features in their mobos, but it's about a year and 2-3 month wait for Haswell-E to arrive most likely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes only 4 SATA III ports on the R4E while the newer Haswell boards got a ton which is really annoying
> 
> I got 2x HDD and a 1x SSD which leave me with one SATA III port left and that will be filled when i get the cash for a 4 TB HDD
> 
> Money is a bit tight these days


So it is possible the Ivy-E will be limited in the same way I would think. Unless the Ivy-E allows more which hopefully it will which would be the reason for newer boards. I want to be able to use both my cards at x16 and PCIe 3.0 so that the cards are working to their fullest potential and have some space between them for air and then water cooling. I am not to concerned with having a ton of sata 3 ports as I do not need a huge amount of storage. 2x 840 Pro 356gb SSD's in RAID 0 is enough for me then 1 HDD.

@ SEID DARK - Ya it is mainly a BF3 issue since I see the same results as you. Drivers need to be fixed for BF3 and 780's to get the proper performance out of them but they may not bother with BF4 getting close.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Hmm, I'm disappointed in BF3 performance. Even on all low settings I don't get constant 120fps, there's drops to 80 and below. To be honest, performance was better (less drops) with my old overclocked GTX 670. The card seems to perform otherwise normally, got 50-85 fps on Crysis 3 very high + fxaa. Over 15k 3DMark11 graphics score.
> 
> Core is overclocked to 1228MHz, 1.2v voltage. ASIC is 75%, pretty good I guess. I'm still on stock bios.


If you're talking about BF3 MP, then that's normal. Even going for 780s in SLI would yield drops in certain maps/locations.


----------



## Seid Dark

I was playing 64-player Ziba Tower map, it worked almost perfectly with my old GTX 670. It's not that CPU heavy map in my experience, unlike Gulf Of Oman etc.. I still think it's weird that my fps isn't any better than with my old 7950 and 670.

I'm beginning to think it's combination of bad optimization from DICE and drivers. I hope BF4 engine is better.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I was playing 64-player Ziba Tower map, it worked almost perfectly with my old GTX 670. It's not that CPU heavy map in my experience, unlike Gulf Of Oman etc.. I still think it's weird that my fps isn't any better than with my old 7950 and 670.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's combination of bad optimization from DICE and drivers. I hope BF4 engine is better.


Ya it is bad optimization. I played BF3 last night on my 1440P screen and FPS was almost exactly the same in certain spots I picked on different maps. Shouldn't be that way but it is. 1440P should always hit FPS hard.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya it is bad optimization. I played BF3 last night on my 1440P screen and FPS was almost exactly the same in certain spots I picked on different maps. Shouldn't be that way but it is. 1440P should always hit FPS hard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I was playing 64-player Ziba Tower map, it worked almost perfectly with my old GTX 670. It's not that CPU heavy map in my experience, unlike Gulf Of Oman etc.. I still think it's weird that my fps isn't any better than with my old 7950 and 670.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's combination of bad optimization from DICE and drivers. I hope BF4 engine is better.


Is GPU at 99% ?


----------



## phaseshift

When I'm benching the graphics card on either Valley or Heaven after a few minutes I start to hear a tick/click sound on my speakers instead of just the background music from the benchmark. What does that usually mean?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Is GPU at 99% ?




GPU usage is all over place.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage is all over place.


clock your CPU higher then

Edit : and try EVGA Precision

I been using AB for years but not now that I have this 780 Precision is more stable for me

Edit 2:
Just took a screen shot of my Bf3 on a MP map I picked a map with a bad ping just to rule that out. I think your CPU limited. But mostly due to pour optimization probably on their end.

Edit 3 and 4


----------



## Seid Dark

Seems like 3930K is a must have for 120Hz gaming. I've got a bad 2600K, not stable at any voltage over 4,4GHz. I guess I should get used to uneven fps on BF3, I don't have money to get better CPU.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> clock your CPU higher then
> 
> Edit : and try EVGA Precision
> 
> I been using AB for years but not now that I have this 780 Precision is more stable for me
> 
> Edit 2:
> Just took a screen shot of my Bf3 on a MP map I picked a map with a bad ping just to rule that out. I think your CPU limited. But mostly due to pour optimization probably on their end.
> 
> Edit 3 and 4


Ya my usage does not look like that, mine is all over the place as well and my 2600k is OC'd to 4.7ghz.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That is weird man. I have been using 326 for a week now with no issues so far. I did have BF3 crash 2 times last night with an OC to the cards. BF3 just doesn't like memory OC with my cards. Other than that no weird BSODS. I did the basic clean install in the driver install process. I did not remove everything from registry like usual either. Try a reinstall maybe. Other than that it could just be that the OS needs to be reinstalled. If I get issues with these drivers that is what I am going to do.


I did a clean install for the drivers as well... so i don't think it was anything to do with the leftover files from my previous installs... i just changed out the PSU (gonna sell my enermax 1250) with my mates HX850... see if it works better... i have a feeling it might have been the PSU but i'm not entirely sure...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage is all over place.


Yeah mate... mine are pretty unstable as well... no idea how to fix that though... my TDP is also all over the shop >.>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Seems like 3930K is a must have for 120Hz gaming. I've got a bad 2600K, not stable at any voltage over 4,4GHz. I guess I should get used to uneven fps on BF3, I don't have money to get better CPU.


whats your volts on the 4.4Ghz... maybe try adjusting your VCCIO and PLL? I heard they help... I'm still in the process of stablising my 2700k... its on 4.6 atm...


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> whats your volts on the 4.4Ghz... maybe try adjusting your VCCIO and PLL? I heard they help... I'm still in the process of stablising my 2700k... its on 4.6 atm...


I'm using 1.34v at the moment. 4,5GHz is not stable at 1.4v for example so it looks like it's not possible to oc this any higher.

I tried various PLL voltage settings, it has helped some people but not me. VCCIO is at stock setting, increasing it helps when overclocking memory but my RAM is at 1333MHz.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm using 1.34v at the moment. 4,5GHz is not stable at 1.4v for example so it looks like it's not possible to oc this any higher.
> 
> I tried various PLL voltage settings, it has helped some people but not me. VCCIO is at stock setting, increasing it helps when overclocking memory but my RAM is at 1333MHz.


I'm no expert when it comes to OC, i'm actually new to it... but from what i read and from personally experience 4.5Ghz with Stock VCCIO is ok... but any higher OC 4.6Ghz+... regardless of ram frequency, you need to adjust VCCIO.

Mind if i ask what BSOD you get? There is actually a list of BSOD on this forum that will help you identify what the cause of the instability is... If the BSOD is 124, its a VCCIO issue (most of the time).

Link: OCN BSOD List

Kinda feels like the blind leading the blind... but there are plenty of other capable people here that should be able to lend you a hand


----------



## General123

What is currently the best card to grab at the moment?
I have been looking at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779 - top pick atm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746

I should be grabbing one this week or possibly next week.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What is currently the best card to grab at the moment?
> I have been looking at:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779 - top pick atm
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746
> 
> I should be grabbing one this week or possibly next week.


The 2nd, the EVGA OC is higher on this card, it encroaches reference Titan territory. Just ordered one myself for $645.00. Returned the PNY GTX 780 after it flaked out. Good card, it just turned out there really was something wrong with it which was frustrating as I couldn't properly tell due to the Nvidia driver issues.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> The 2nd, the EVGA OC is higher on this card, it encroaches reference Titan territory. Just ordered one myself for $645.00. Returned the PNY GTX 780 after it flaked out. Good card, it just turned out there really was something wrong with it which was frustrating as I couldn't properly tell due to the Nvidia driver issues.


Whilst that is true, i do believe the MSI and ASUS cards use a custom PCB with more power phases which may be more useful for overclocking... depends if the General123 is thinking of watercooling or going SLI, because whilst more power phases help OC... custom PCB waterblocks are harder to find and more expensive i think... and for SLI, the heat of custom coolers are generally dumped into the case which kills cooling power for the other GPUs


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya my usage does not look like that, mine is all over the place as well and my 2600k is OC'd to 4.7ghz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Seems like 3930K is a must have for 120Hz gaming. I've got a bad 2600K, not stable at any voltage over 4,4GHz. I guess I should get used to uneven fps on BF3, I don't have money to get better CPU.


With "TimerResolution" you might be able to pull some performance out of the CPU. Your CPU's are probable not at full load either.


----------



## General123

I plan on doing neither.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I plan on doing neither.


If thats the case, I'd recommend going for one with a custom PCB... I haven't looked into it much recently but i think the MSI has an 8+2 power phase... or you can wait for the EVGA FTW/Classified. Entirely up to you, you know what they say... (they don't say this at all... but they should







)

"with more power phases comes the ability to overclock better"


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I plan on doing neither.


Hey when you going to hack the 780 bios? I tried many times but i fail hard.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> If thats the case, I'd recommend going for one with a custom PCB... I haven't looked into it much recently but i think the MSI has an 8+2 power phase... or you can wait for the EVGA FTW/Classified. Entirely up to you, you know what they say... (they don't say this at all... but they should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> "with more power phases comes the ability to overclock better"


but I still think the more power phase on 780's will not going to do any better than any stock pcb just because if the capped bios. if some day they hack the 780's bios for good than the custom pcb will do way better .


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> but I still think the more power phase on 780's will not going to do any better than any stock pcb just because if the capped bios. if some day they hack the 780's bios for good than the custom pcb will do way better .


Actually the number of power phases + cooling determines your maximum Power Target (not voltage)

So you can get some additional headroom on these.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> but I still think the more power phase on 780's will not going to do any better than any stock pcb just because if the capped bios. if some day they hack the 780's bios for good than the custom pcb will do way better .


this is where Asus VGA hotwire and EVBot come into play


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> but I still think the more power phase on 780's will not going to do any better than any stock pcb just because if the capped bios. if some day they hack the 780's bios for good than the custom pcb will do way better .


Oh... hmm maybe wait for this then? It's rumored to allow for over volt pass the nVidia limits...


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> this is where Asus VGA hotwire and EVBot come into play


Sorry for the double post, but do you think the EVBot will help with the SC overclocks? my second card won't go any higher then 1.187v...


----------



## General123

I personally have not looked at one, but with a couple of searches
http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
if you don't have a account..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but do you think the EVBot will help with the SC overclocks? my second card won't go any higher then 1.187v...


No you would have mod the card just to use it, with sodering iron and a lot of work plus voided warranty. And wouldnt be worth it since it doesn't clock that great anyway

Why don't you just use the 1.212v bios?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually the number of power phases + cooling determines your maximum Power Target (not voltage)
> 
> So you can get some additional headroom on these.


this is what we want on our 780 moar PT unlock it for us and leave the voltage at stock , some card here will hit 1267MHz + easy. my first card can hit 1254MHz with stock bios and 1.2v







top temp 46c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> this is where Asus VGA hotwire and EVBot come into play


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Oh... hmm maybe wait for this then? It's rumored to allow for over volt pass the nVidia limits...


could be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I personally have not looked at one, but with a couple of searches
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
> if you don't have a account..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file


I had it all in the front page







sky is OP here







but svl7 asked me nicely to remove those bios from there so I did. but it has already spread here LOL. but I don;t see any good in any vBios today. maybe in future.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had it all in the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I just noticed that lol








Just going to requote this as well to get more opinions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What is currently the best card to grab at the moment?
> I have been looking at:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779 - top pick atm
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746
> 
> I should be grabbing one this week or possibly next week.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah I just noticed that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to requote this as well to get more opinions




brbgonnawashmythings


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> No you would have mod the card just to use it, with sodering iron and a lot of work plus voided warranty. And wouldnt be worth it since it doesn't clock that great anyway
> 
> Why don't you just use the 1.212v bios?


Custom BIOS also voids warranty dont they? Either way... my second 780 can clock to 1228+ with stock bios... (highest i got was 1248 or something @ 1.187v) i aint complaining... merely just trying to sus out how i can get a bit more out of it lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Custom BIOS also voids warranty dont they? Either way... my second 780 can clock to 1228+ with stock bios... (highest i got was 1248 or something @ 1.187v) i aint complaining... merely just trying to sus out how i can get a bit more out of it lol


Yes and No, ( Yes ) If you fried the card with vbios and you cannot revert it back you lost your card because when you send out to rma they will know that you have a vBios on it. if you have a half bricked card flickering and all kind of creeping things you will be able to flash to stock bios. ( NO )


----------



## Vhox

Aw yeah, finally ordered my MSi 780 gaming card(I hate the new naming scheme). Stoked to see the improvement over my 570!


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox*
> 
> Aw yeah, finally ordered my MSi 780 gaming card(I hate the new naming scheme). *Stoked to see the improvement over my 570*!


More than double, easy.

Congratz on your new card


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes and No, ( Yes ) If you fried the card with vbios and you cannot revert it back you lost your card because when you send out to rma they will know that you have a vBios on it. if you have a half bricked card flickering and all kind of creeping things you will be able to flash to stock bios. ( NO )


Cheers for clearing that up for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> More than double, easy.
> 
> Congratz on your new card


LOL i had >4x performance increase for some games god i love my GTX780s...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes and No, ( Yes ) If you fried the card with vbios and you cannot revert it back you lost your card because when you send out to rma they will know that you have a vBios on it. if you have a half bricked card flickering and all kind of creeping things you will be able to flash to stock bios. ( NO )


Hey Sky what fan controller are you using currently? I was looking at lamptron FC5v3 and Aquacomputers Aq 5 Pro. I wont go into the 'other" knock off brands that has caused a war before.







I want a good one to use with the water cooling loop later on so I assume the Aq 5 Pro may be best but not sure.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Cheers for clearing that up for me.
> LOL i had >4x performance increase for some games god i love my GTX780s...


I need to download Crysis 3 again to see what I get in SLI. I got rid of it in favor of Batman AC since space is limited on the SSD.


----------



## hypespazm

i think im going to get rid of my EVGA 780 SC I only used it for two weeks. im honestly looking into the Asus Direct Cu card... any recommendations


----------



## muhd86

any one here have gtx 780 gigabyte ....whats the max over clock on them cards


----------



## DStealth

Like all other reference cards, read the whole tread and have a hope


----------



## Xares

hi
my gtx780 up only 1136mhz vcore 1.162v .
for 1150mhz i need 1.175v. is it very bad?? the memory is good, to +700 in the evga Precision


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xares*
> 
> hi
> my gtx780 up only 1136mhz vcore 1.162v .
> for 1150mhz i need 1.175v. is it very bad?? the memory is good, to +700 in the evga Precision


Nah, I think that is pretty standard. You're not listing if it's a reference model or not, but i assume it is.


----------



## Xares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Nah, I think that is pretty standard. You're not listing if it's a reference model or not, but i assume it is.


i have the asus reference model
What is the best gtx780 model for the oc?


----------



## muhd86

i can go to + 600 on the memory ---and core its roughlt +90 thats about it for a grand total of 1100mhz ..over that i think it becomes unstable


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xares*
> 
> i have the asus reference model
> What is the best gtx780 model for the oc?


All cards vary vastly. In general the EVGA cards seems to have the best OC abilities but in this thread at least, one user with the Palit reference has achieved amazingly high clocks. It's the classical "silicone lottery".


----------



## dzb87

Second MSI GTX 780 ordered







- my first SLI is coming true.
Let's hope my (only) 4.4GHz Haswell and PCIE x8x8 won't bottleneck these two beasts


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Cheers for clearing that up for me.
> LOL i had >4x performance increase for some games god i love my GTX780s...


Anytime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Hey Sky what fan controller are you using currently? I was looking at lamptron FC5v3 and Aquacomputers Aq 5 Pro. I wont go into the 'other" knock off brands that has caused a war before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a good one to use with the water cooling loop later on so I assume the Aq 5 Pro may be best but not sure.


If you wan a very powerful fan controller get the FC9 it is 50 watts pure power this what I have and the best I have used. It is only 4 channel but I had 5 cougar and still in one channel


----------



## MerkageTurk

TinyTomLOGAN from oc3d had benchmarks of gtx 780 sli vs titan sli @ 2560x 1440 and the gt x 780 wins 9/10


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> TinyTomLOGAN from oc3d had benchmarks of gtx 780 sli vs titan sli @ 2560x 1440 and the gt x 780 wins 9/10


I love the guy but his testing method of the two was flawed. He used two Gigabyte Windforce OC'd 780's against two reference Titans. The stock 780's are already clocked higher than the Titan and the windforce OC is probably boosted to 1100 by default.

What he should have done was find the max overclock for the Titans and max overclock of the 780's and then test them in SLI. That's the only real fair way of finding the potential of the cards.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I love the guy but his testing method of the two was flawed. He used two Gigabyte Windforce OC'd 780's against two reference Titans. The stock 780's are already clocked higher than the Titan and the windforce OC is probably boosted to 1100 by default.
> 
> What he should have done was find the max overclock for the Titans and max overclock of the 780's and then test them in SLI. That's the only real fair way of finding the potential of the cards.


Sure only a full can say 780>Titan
When it comes to OC it's even worse in terms of performance differences. From Valley bench all the OC'ed Titan/780 and reported cards we have 79vs75.65 = 4.4% difference . Let say 5% on average and price difference for the reference cards 1019/29$vs649$ = 57-58.5% so price/performance wise...
And when Titan come first it was a Top card with Top price, but now when we have 4-5% lower on average when you overclock both of them , who will buy them ? It was a bad move from NV hq to rip off their customers with Titan and after some months(3 to be exact) to sell for let say near 2/3 of the price an almost identical card.
And finally @ the same freq Titan is faster nobody is arguing even in SLI . The only argument is "is there real need to pay so much extra for those performance differences" everybody is deciding for himself of course,but imho - it's not*.

*except 4-way SLI


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well you could say you can not purchase a custom Titan so that is a plus for gtx780 .


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Sure only a full can say 780>Titan
> When it comes to OC it's even worse in terms of performance differences. From Valley bench all the OC'ed Titan/780 and reported cards we have 79vs75.65 = 4.4% difference . Let say 5% on average and price difference for the reference cards 1019/29$vs649$ = 57-58.5% so price/performance wise...
> And when Titan come first it was a Top card with Top price, but now when we have 4-5% lower on average when you overclock both of them , who will buy them ? It was a bad move from NV hq to rip off their customers with Titan and after some months(3 to be exact) to sell for let say near 2/3 of the price an almost identical card.
> And finally @ the same freq Titan is faster nobody is arguing even in SLI . The only argument is "is there real need to pay so much extra for those performance differences" everybody is deciding for himself of course,but imho - it's not*.
> 
> *except 4-way SLI


Titan @ *1080 - 1180 Mhz*
780 @ *1150 Mhz*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mombasa69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Pretty pointless in getting a new GPU at all then since it's always a new batch of new GPU's around the corner. Also, 11.2 DX is only for Windows 8.1 as far as i know.


I'm using Win 8 atm, still waiting for the 8.1 patch, only reason I like Win 8 is the pure speed of it compared to Win 7. I Was surely tempted to buy x2 770s in SLi to tie me over, but I just can't justify doing that atm, my 3 way 570s are running everything maxed still, but I have had them for over 2 years.

Have enough cash saved up for 2 Titans, but they're hardly much faster than a 780, as I said above, I'll wait for the new Radeon's, see what they're like, always been with Nvidia, but will wait and see.


----------



## Mombasa69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Titan @ *1080 - 1180 Mhz*
> 780 @ *1150 Mhz*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Totally pointless wasting cash on a Titan, thanks for the information.


----------



## Mombasa69

The Zotac 770 Amp! Edition with a minor oc on top, can easily be on par with a 780 and close to a Titan, and at £350, I'd say that was a superb value for the performance.

http://img.hexus.net/v2/graphics_cards/nvidia/zotac/770AMP/graph-01.jpg

I was going to buy 2 of these, but everything's on hold for now.


----------



## Seid Dark

I just installed TI bios on my Gigabyte 780. Results: on stock bios max stable on Valley was 1215MHz at 1.2v. With TI bios max stable is 1241MHz at 1.21v. Got 70fps on Valley Extreme HD, no driver tweaks or memory overclock yet.


----------



## phaseshift

so I did a bit of overclocking on my new gtx 780, just wanted to see what you guys thought of it and if it's okay:





still new to this gpu overclocking thing but from those screenshots what can I improve? I've got a custom fan speed profile that keeps the gpu at 69c.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> so I did a bit of overclocking on my new gtx 780, just wanted to see what you guys thought of it and if it's okay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still new to this gpu overclocking thing but from those screenshots what can I improve? I've got a custom fan speed profile that keeps the gpu at 69c.


How would we know what you can improve? lol. Every card is different so there's no telling what it's capable of, only you can tell be increasing core and ram until you encounter a driver crash and then start to work your way down







You're also not telling anything about what your card was peaking at, if any - post a pic from the monitor log from precision x


----------



## General123

GASP
http://www.overclock.net/t/1408710/cl-evga-gtx-780-classified-gets-overclocked-to-1410-mhz-on-air

It will probably cost about $1k when all is said and done imo.


----------



## Seid Dark

Wow, this TI bios seems to be awesome. I no longer have large GPU usage drops on BF3, core clock is constantly 1241MHz and it's smoother somehow. Disabling boost has resolved my problems.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Wow, this TI bios seems to be awesome. I no longer have large GPU usage drops on BF3, core clock is constantly 1241MHz and it's smoother somehow. Disabling boost has resolved my problems.


I will have to try this also. When you say TI bios are you actually using the one on the front page of this thread? I have used the 780 OC bios before and did not find any improvement in benchmarks like valley since I get no throttling it seems in those, only in BF3.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> GASP
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408710/cl-evga-gtx-780-classified-gets-overclocked-to-1410-mhz-on-air
> 
> It will probably cost about $1k when all is said and done imo.


If all that was used was the EvBot then that is only 50 bucks so 850 total then the power board I would assume and that is 100 bucks.. Still about 200-300 less than a Titan.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I will have to try this also. When you say TI bios are you actually using the one on the front page of this thread? I have used the 780 OC bios before and did not find any improvement in benchmarks like valley since I get no throttling it seems in those, only in BF3.


I downloaded it from TechInferno forums but yeah, I mean that one. With stock bios it throttled when I overclocked the memory in 3DMark11, no more. There's sizable improvement in BF3 fps for me, minimum fps is about 100 when before it was 70-80 (Ziba Tower map). It's weird how much my performance improved with simple bios change. I didn't even reinstall drivers after flash.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I downloaded it from TechInferno forums but yeah, I mean that one. With stock bios it throttled when I overclocked the memory in 3DMark11, no more. There's sizable improvement in BF3 fps for me, minimum fps is about 100 when before it was 70-80 (Ziba Tower map). It's weird how much my performance improved with simple bios change. I didn't even reinstall drivers after flash.


I will try it out tonight then. I only used the modded bios for valley before.


----------



## skyn3t

I just want that Bios that's all


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I just installed TI bios on my Gigabyte 780. Results: on stock bios max stable on Valley was 1215MHz at 1.2v. With TI bios max stable is 1241MHz at 1.21v. Got 70fps on Valley Extreme HD, no driver tweaks or memory overclock yet.


i have gigabyte windforce edition gtx 780 as well which bios did u use brother --and is the bios safe n stable ..what are the maj
diff between the stock bios and the one you just flashed on top of it .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Wow, this TI bios seems to be awesome. I no longer have large GPU usage drops on BF3, core clock is constantly 1241MHz and it's smoother somehow. Disabling boost has resolved my problems.


how did u diable the boost on these gpus --can u share the bios please ---


----------



## Seid Dark

Differences compared to stock bios:

- No throttling in any benchmark or game
- increased power target
- boost is disabled, because of this you have to use bigger offset when overclocking, mine is +340 which results in 1241Mhz core clock
- possible to set increased voltage, 1.21v max

You can find the bios on the first page of this thread.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I just installed TI bios on my Gigabyte 780. Results: on stock bios max stable on Valley was 1215MHz at 1.2v. With TI bios max stable is 1241MHz at 1.21v. Got 70fps on Valley Extreme HD, no driver tweaks or memory overclock yet.


You can try lower gpu clocks and higher mem clocks on valley.
Here are differences


----------



## hypespazm

higher memory clocks = more frames??


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> higher memory clocks = more frames??


It depends on game engine.


----------



## hypespazm

ohh I see. now that I saw that classified card I want to sell my 780!! its an EVGA.. but im not sure ! if I should just be conformed .


----------



## muhd86

so can the mod of the bios which he made also help in enabling the 4 way sli option ---that would be a sure treat .....


----------



## muhd86

if the 4 way sli option can be enabled with the vbios then i am in for it --will get another 780 for quad sli

i have 3 gigabyte 780 which i will flash with this new bios .


----------



## Uzanar

Hey guys, I have a question about overclocking the card.

My card has an ASIC quality of 72.8% and my max stable overclock for Unigine Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark 2013 is 1176MHz/6800MHz at 1.150V.
If I go ahead and increase to voltage to 1.2V and put the core clock at 1215MHz/6000MHz the card throttles the voltage/core clock simultaneously for some weird reason.

It goes like 1215MHz/1.200V to 1.202MHz/1.187V and down in 0.013-increments several times during the benchmark. Is this due to my ****ty stock-BIOS or what?

Driver: 320.49 WHQL


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question about overclocking the card.
> 
> My card has an ASIC quality of 72.8% and my max stable overclock for Unigine Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark 2013 is 1176MHz/6800MHz at 1.150V.
> If I go ahead and increase to voltage to 1.2V and put the core clock at 1215MHz/6000MHz the card throttles the voltage/core clock simultaneously for some weird reason.
> 
> It goes like 1215MHz/1.200V to 1.202MHz/1.187V and down in 0.013-increments several times during the benchmark. Is this due to my ****ty stock-BIOS or what?
> 
> Driver: 320.49 WHQL


Well are you seeing it throttle during a scene in Heaven or when the scene changes only? I know mine will drop slightly when there is a scene change in Heaven or valley.Also do you have the power and temp target set to the max? How hot is the card getting? That may be the reason for throttling. It is getting past the temp or power target set.


----------



## Melk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I am going through an RMA right now and I can tell you they are the best. First replacement card they sent under performed my card by a good amount so they had me send it back and I did another RMA request yesterday. They offer a cross ship process that you pay up front for the card so it ships out within a couple of days then you ship yours back within 14days. SO if your card is basically working like mine but has a weird issues with the display port you can still use it until the new one arrives and you have little to no down time. THen they refund you when your card is sent back.


The reason I wished I had gone with EVGA -- amazing support. This is my first card that's not from EVGA in 6 years.

btw, Just got back from vacation and wanted to know if you got your new card yet? If so, are you still experiencing the issues you had in Valley last week?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Pretty pointless in getting a new GPU at all then since it's always a new batch of new GPU's around the corner. Also, 11.2 DX is only for Windows 8.1 as far as i know.


The demo they have on YouTube (DX11.2) is run on a GTX770 and they said in that Video that the new features would work on the millions of cards already available. So I'm assuming it's software/driver based only. They might add hardware to facilitate the new features in the future, but these features do work with DX11.0 cards with proper drivers.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question about overclocking the card.
> 
> My card has an ASIC quality of 72.8% and my max stable overclock for Unigine Heaven 4.0 and 3DMark 2013 is 1176MHz/6800MHz at 1.150V.
> If I go ahead and increase to voltage to 1.2V and put the core clock at 1215MHz/6000MHz the card throttles the voltage/core clock simultaneously for some weird reason.
> 
> It goes like 1215MHz/1.200V to 1.202MHz/1.187V and down in 0.013-increments several times during the benchmark. Is this due to my ****ty stock-BIOS or what?
> 
> Driver: 320.49 WHQL


You have to be sure that you card doesn't throttle cause temps.
As you can see I can do 1241/1800 with stock bios without any throttle and max power never exceed 99%.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melk*
> 
> The demo they have on YouTube (DX11.2) is run on a GTX770 and they said in that Video that the new features would work on the millions of cards already available. So I'm assuming it's software/driver based only. They might add hardware to facilitate the new features in the future, but these features do work with DX11.0 cards with proper drivers.


http://www.techpowerup.com/186671/directx-11-2-exclusive-to-windows-8-1-and-xbox-one.html


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Well are you seeing it throttle during a scene in Heaven or when the scene changes only? I know mine will drop slightly when there is a scene change in Heaven or valley.Also do you have the power and temp target set to the max? How hot is the card getting? That may be the reason for throttling. It is getting past the temp or power target set.


My temp/power-targets are linked to the maximum but I have a fan curve set to not let it reach 80C anyway. It gets to about 78C.
It happens during scene chhanges but it lingers on for a very long time in the scene as well and for a split second the voltage can drop all the way to 1.175V/1189MHz when I add 300MHz on the memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> You have to be sure that you card doesn't throttle cause temps.
> As you can see I can do 1241/1800 with stock bios and without any throttle and max power never exceed 99%.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It doesn't, I make sure to keep it below 80C. My power usage spikes at 102% with my clocks...that's kind of weird. I guess that you have one hell of a good overclocker there as well, eh?


----------



## jincuteguy

flashed the bios on July 6th, and it was working fine until I get a BSOD yesterday while playing FFXIV Beta. I have the Reference MSI GTX 780. I flashed it with the Bios (Not the EVGA one) from Sl7 from Tech Inferno. Does anyone have this issue? I flashed it back to the original bios and everything is working fine.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> flashed the bios on July 6th, and it was working fine until I get a BSOD yesterday while playing FFXIV Beta. I have the Reference MSI GTX 780. I flashed it with the Bios (Not the EVGA one) from Sl7 from Tech Inferno. Does anyone have this issue? I flashed it back to the original bios and everything is working fine.


vBios still very buggie it need to mature more, better of with stock bios.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios still very buggie it need to mature more, better of with stock bios.


True that is why I am not using it right now. Good for benchmarks but not really for daily use.


----------



## Urobulus

Woot woot just ordered my second EVGA 780 ACX and my brand new case, a Corsair Carbide 540 Dual Chambers!!!









Can't wait to SLi my 780s and give them a brand new home!!









First time in my life that I'll SLi 2 cards wooooot


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Woot woot just ordered my second EVGA 780 ACX and my brand new case, a Corsair Carbide 540 Dual Chambers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to SLi my 780s and give them a brand new home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time in my life that I'll SLi 2 cards wooooot


Have you considered the heat issue with 2 ACX cards in that compact case?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Woot woot just ordered my second EVGA 780 ACX and my brand new case, a Corsair Carbide 540 Dual Chambers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to SLi my 780s and give them a brand new home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time in my life that I'll SLi 2 cards wooooot


Nice







That case looks like a fridge... but i kinda like it anyways ^^


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Have you considered the heat issue with 2 ACX cards in that compact case?


There won't be any ''heat issue'' and it's not that ''compact'' in there (go check the specs of the case).

The ACX cards are already running very cool when idle AND under gaming load, and that case left chamber (where the ''hot'' components are) is well ventilated with 6x120mm fans (possibility of 4x140mm also in there) and has as much room as your typical enthusiast ATX case (not full tower of course).

So yeah that case will be fine, multiple reviews and tests already on it if you browse the web, and I'm planning to watercool this bad boy entirely in a very near future anyway: plenty of room for big 360 and 240 rads in there, with a custom one at the bottom instead of HDDs


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Hey Sky what fan controller are you using currently? I was looking at lamptron FC5v3 and Aquacomputers Aq 5 Pro. I wont go into the 'other" knock off brands that has caused a war before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a good one to use with the water cooling loop later on so I assume the Aq 5 Pro may be best but not sure.


Mate, i just pulled the trigger on my watercooling system too (~2.4k aud) and i found a really sexy fan controller that should work with you too... check out the aerocool touch 2100... 25w per channel with 5 channels and has thermal sensors... I'm planning on hooking up some corsair SP120s to them (roughly 16 of them) + 2 SP120L and 1 SP140L (comes with 900D)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> i think im going to get rid of my EVGA 780 SC I only used it for two weeks. im honestly looking into the Asus Direct Cu card... any recommendations


mate as per the quote below... probably wait for the classified lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> GASP
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408710/cl-evga-gtx-780-classified-gets-overclocked-to-1410-mhz-on-air
> 
> It will probably cost about $1k when all is said and done imo.


I'm in love... can a man love a piece of hardware anymore then i do right now? probably not...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> If all that was used was the EvBot then that is only 50 bucks so 850 total then the power board I would assume and that is 100 bucks.. Still about 200-300 less than a Titan.


lol... probably true XD

Also, i'm planning on pulling the trigger for an asus maximus iv extreme z... just for the nf200 anyone reckon i shouldn't?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> There won't be any ''heat issue'' and it's not that ''compact'' in there (go check the specs of the case).
> 
> The ACX cards are already running very cool when idle AND under gaming load, and that case left chamber (where the ''hot'' components are) is well ventilated with 6x120mm fans (possibility of 4x140mm also in there) and has as much room as your typical enthusiast ATX case (not full tower of course).
> 
> So yeah that case will be fine, multiple reviews and tests already on it if you browse the web, and I'm planning to watercool this bad boy entirely in a very near future anyway: plenty of room for big 360 and 240 rads in there, with a custom one at the bottom instead of HDDs


u have 4 way sli ---which gpus are those


----------



## phaseshift

I think I'm blind, but I can't seem to find a gtx 780 overclocking guide...can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I think I'm blind, but I can't seem to find a gtx 780 overclocking guide...can someone point me in the right direction?


can someone please make a video tutorial!!! pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I think I'm blind, but I can't seem to find a gtx 780 overclocking guide...can someone point me in the right direction?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> can someone please make a video tutorial!!! pleaseeeeeeee


I know theres a guide on this forum somewhere... can't find it atm... but the generally rule i go by is focus on either mem or core... first offset put +50... run bench, if stable on one run of bench (if theres artifacting or crashes its not stable) add 10 to it... if not minus 5 from it rinse and repeat until it is completely stable then do the same to the other clock.

Once you find the stable at stock volt... you can try upping it and repeating...

Normally to check for complete stability just run heaven or valley for 8 hours... if no crash, then you'll have to start gaming... again if the clock is not stable minus 5 on clocks...

thats how i do it... don't know if its the right way though.


----------



## hypespazm

honestly I just want a video on how to flash bios on 780


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Mate, i just pulled the trigger on my watercooling system too (~2.4k aud) and i found a really sexy fan controller that should work with you too... check out the aerocool touch 2100... 25w per channel with 5 channels and has thermal sensors... I'm planning on hooking up some corsair SP120s to them (roughly 16 of them) + 2 SP120L and 1 SP140L (comes with 900D)
> mate as per the quote below... probably wait for the classified lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love... can a man love a piece of hardware anymore then i do right now? probably not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... probably true XD
> 
> Also, i'm planning on pulling the trigger for an asus maximus iv extreme z... just for the nf200 anyone reckon i shouldn't?


Very nice that is some bucks to throw down on the system. I am unsure as to what I am going to do watercooling wise. I have cash to spend and not sure what to do. I like the Aerocool controller but I really like the Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 PRo. I am going to pick up some sp120 fans this weekend with adapters to try out on the H110 radiator and see what it does. If that fails then I am going with a pair of Akasa Viper R fans. I need a case and I am reluctant to spend well over $600 on a caselabs sth10 without understanding what options I will need and what will work best. I want to get the XSPC blocks for the 780's and an aquacomputer Cpu block, maybe an XSPC just to make it match but I am not fussed about that sort of thing.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Very nice that is some bucks to throw down on the system. I am unsure as to what I am going to do watercooling wise. I have cash to spend and not sure what to do. I like the Aerocool controller but I really like the Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 PRo. I am going to pick up some sp120 fans this weekend with adapters to try out on the H110 radiator and see what it does. If that fails then I am going with a pair of Akasa Viper R fans. I need a case and I am reluctant to spend well over $600 on a caselabs sth10 without understanding what options I will need and what will work best. I want to get the XSPC blocks for the 780's and an aquacomputer Cpu block, maybe an XSPC just to make it match but I am not fussed about that sort of thing.


Yeah mate, it kinda hurts seeing all that money disappear... but all i can say is its worth it (thats the only lie i can say to myself at this point T_T)...

In regards to a case, 900D is really good... anything that comes close to it is the top of the range little devil cases (from the case that were available to me).

As for the fans... i only got the SP120s because it looks good and i'll see it when i have them in the 900D otherwise i would have gotten the GT AP-15, these fans seem to be the best around for radiators.

i haven't seen the controller you mentioned but if you are planning on hooking up 4 fans per channel... you should look for controllers that do more then 15w per channel just in case... i know the SP120 goes up to 3watts each.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Yeah mate, it kinda hurts seeing all that money disappear... but all i can say is its worth it (thats the only lie i can say to myself at this point T_T)...
> 
> In regards to a case, 900D is really good... anything that comes close to it is the top of the range little devil cases (from the case that were available to me).
> 
> As for the fans... i only got the SP120s because it looks good and i'll see it when i have them in the 900D otherwise i would have gotten the GT AP-15, these fans seem to be the best around for radiators.
> 
> i haven't seen the controller you mentioned but if you are planning on hooking up 4 fans per channel... you should look for controllers that do more then 15w per channel just in case... i know the SP120 goes up to 3watts each.


This is the one I am talking about http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=30623

I may end up with a 900D.


----------



## Leader

If i flash OC bios can i set my voltage for example to 1.187V or is it automatically locked to 1.212V


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> If i flash OC bios can i set my voltage for example to 1.187V or is it automatically locked to 1.212V


Sure you can


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> u have 4 way sli ---which gpus are those


He only have tree gpu there look it right don't trip lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I think I'm blind, but I can't seem to find a gtx 780 overclocking guide...can someone point me in the right direction?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> can someone please make a video tutorial!!! pleaseeeeeeee


I made no video and im no plan in doing it. Look at the from page I had updated all the tools and guide "how to flash it" my guide is inside the zip file read it before you mess up. ;-)


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This is the one I am talking about http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=30623
> 
> I may end up with a 900D.


Dang that, the controller does look good... it even has water temp O_O

I can't seem to find the max watts per channel though... but if it has a min of 25, it should be ok i think... just plug 4 fans per channel, you should check the watts usage of your fans though... i know the max watts used is roughly 12 watts but they're the 20cm ones i think


----------



## Leader

I flashed OC bios and i'm glad that GPU boost turd is gone but voltage doesn't go down when card idles, is this supposed to happen?


----------



## malmental

for you guys wanting to clock your GTX 780 then I'd send KaRLitoS a PM for detailed steps..


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> I flashed OC bios and i'm glad that GPU boost turd is gone but voltage doesn't go down when card idles, is this supposed to happen?


From what I read it's supposed to, but if it doesn't just make different profiles. One for bench, one for game and one for "idle".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> for you guys wanting to clock your GTX 780 then I'd send KaRLitoS a PM for detailed steps..


Care to elaborate i bit more?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> for you guys wanting to clock your GTX 780 then I'd send KaRLitoS a PM for detailed steps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate i bit more?
Click to expand...

at one time I was too looking for an overclocking guide to my GTX 780, more importantly I was looking for a specific BIOS to flash it too.
I asked for help and got it.
then end...


----------



## Tonza

TI OC bios is awesome, got nearly 3 fps more in valley with it compared to turd PNY stock bios. Also the odd thing is now that i can game with 1203 core and +200 mem, PNY stock bios allowed maximum of 1123 core @ 1.187V in Far Cry 3 (which seems to be most stressfull and picky about clocks). Seems that my 65% ASIC card loves extra voltage







. Oh yeah, temps were about 74-76C in couple hours Far Cry 3 session (70% fan speed @ 1.212V)


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> u have 4 way sli ---which gpus are those


Oh that is not my setup above: just a pic I grabbed to show the room and potential inside the Corsair 540.

I only have 2x EVGA 780 ACX Superclocked and am happy with that alone









The one I have right now has an ASIC of 78% and is stable at 1241MHz clock / 1728MHz memory on the custom TI vBios (1.212v).

Hopefully the one that I receive later today (currently in a FedEx truck from NCIX) performs just as good


----------



## phaseshift

okay quick question, if my off sets are as follows:

gpu clock offset: +175
mem clock offset: +400

that means

gpu clock = 1038
mem clock = 7608

??


----------



## managerman

I am planning out a new rig and I have got a bunch of the "core" components. I am testing them on my bench before even thinking of getting them in a case (prob 900D).

Core Components:

Maximus VI Extreme
i7-4770k (delidded)
3 GTX 780
32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400mhz mem.

  

I am testing each video card separately to determine max overclocks (Core/Mem/Volts) on each card...Then I will have a good base line on what they will do when they are in tri-sli.

I was testing the first card last night and had a couple of questions about the overclock of the 780. I was using the Valley benchmark.

Note: all tests were done on a non overclocked 4770k (Overclocking that comes next







)

Power target at 106%, temp to 94C, and fan speed at 100% (Voltage hits 1.162)

I got max core of 1187 (+90), memory 7000 (+250)....not bad....wanted to try for more....

As soon as I raised the voltage +.13mv the benchmark would crash with a driver not responding error....This also occurred when trying .25mv and .38....

As an experiment, I decided to leave all default values and then raise the core voltage.....no go...crashed immediately....

So my questions are: Have I reached the limits of this card voltage wise? or do I have some other issue? Would it even make sense to use a modded bios?

Any info would be great. Thanks.

-M


----------



## cowie

first stroll on the dcII
stock 3d voltage 1.187 with the +37 1.23v
did not even start with anything yet


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/9l15.jpg/
not sure if i will mount the h70 on it today but thats first
then i have to bust off a resister and bridge a pad
power sence has to be done also then i will hang a vr for gpuv
bios might be issue hopefully the pl mods will take care of it
i *might install gputweak to see if it will allow more voltage then ab when put in xtreme mode.*

*edit
nah gput has 1.21v setting and thats what you get
*e2
Mod wise its same as 680 dcii


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> okay quick question, if my off sets are as follows:
> 
> gpu clock offset: +175
> mem clock offset: +400
> 
> that means
> 
> gpu clock = 1038
> mem clock = 7608
> 
> ??


Maybe? Depends on what card you have, it's a reference card then yes. If you're using Precision X, just double click the graphs at the bottom to expand all, run a game or benchmark. Once done, check what it registered as the highest settings and you know what it boosted to. You'll probably find that your card boosted to 1189mhz. If you have +400Mhz on your memory, then you have an insane clock there as it would be 7600mhz!


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Hi

First: my Card: Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce : GPU-Z : z7hmw

I flashed the IT OC BIOS and at 1,21V I get 1215 MHz GPU and 1667 MHz mem clock. So far, so good ..
But somehow it throttles anyway after somewhile of benching if I hit 80 °C (Temp target at 92 °C). Normal? Because in the description ist says, that Boost 2.0 ist disabled.
If the fans are fast enough, it stays at 1215 MHz, but it starts to get loud then











Sry for bad english, it is not my first language.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> Hi
> 
> First: my Card: Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce : GPU-Z : z7hmw
> 
> I flashed the IT OC BIOS and at 1,21V I get 1215 MHz GPU and 1667 MHz mem clock. So far, so good ..
> But somehow it throttles anyway after somewhile of benching if I hit 80 °C (Temp target at 92 °C). Normal? Because in the description ist says, that Boost 2.0 ist disabled.
> If the fans are fast enough, it stays at 1215 MHz, but it starts to get loud then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry for bad english, it is not my first language.


Welcome to OCN









Yes, thats normal. Throttling starts to happen at 80c (but only a little).

Here's how to put your rig in your sig:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/60_20#post_20361422


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Ok, then i have to live with it ... 2300 RPM is not that loud.


----------



## malmental

my WF3 780 kicks-arse even with only a 65% ASIC...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> Hi
> 
> First: my Card: Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce : GPU-Z : z7hmw
> 
> I flashed the IT OC BIOS and at 1,21V I get 1215 MHz GPU and 1667 MHz mem clock. So far, so good ..
> But somehow it throttles anyway after somewhile of benching if I hit 80 °C (Temp target at 92 °C). Normal? Because in the description ist says, that Boost 2.0 ist disabled.
> If the fans are fast enough, it stays at 1215 MHz, but it starts to get loud then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry for bad english, it is not my first language.


which version of nvflash did u use --i tried to flash my gigabyte card and it says new version is required to flash ...

can u give a link and what command did u use to flash the bios --

so ur core is now stable at 1215 --thats excellent --coz on stock they are barely stable at 1100 --atleast ...


----------



## muhd86

so the TI vbios is really happening and works ---performance seems to have increased from stock bios ---do we get the 4 way sli option enabled in this bios
or thats a now show


----------



## MxPhenom 216

just had a cluster of problems with drivers on my 780. Was on 320.11. Got Battlefield LSD texture issues, and Crysis 1 worked fine on 320.11. Got 320.49 to hopefully fix the Battlefield issues, but instead made Crysis 1 crash on start up when the orb of EA came up. Went back to 320.11 and Crysis 1 would now crash again, even when before 320.11 worked fine. Decided to try the new 326.01 WHQL and did a clean install using Driver Fusion in Steam, and now I can play Crysis again. Good lord!


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> which version of nvflash did u use --i tried to flash my gigabyte card and it says new version is required to flash ...
> 
> can u give a link and what command did u use to flash the bios --
> 
> so ur core is now stable at 1215 --thats excellent --coz on stock they are barely stable at 1100 --atleast ...


I used nvflash for Windows (the DOS version had some trouble). Used the versions and how-tos from Post #1. Had to reinstall drivers afterwards but now everything runs smooth.
I can bench at 2015 but atm. I run at 1202, it's more stable for 24/7


----------



## cowie

How high do you think the pl will go(and work) on this 780dcii?/
Have card hard modded with ps mods but the thing sill is hitting 110 limit...i think i have enough soder on the resisters but it did not bring it down to 70ish% like my modded titan?

http://www.filedropper.com/780dciis


----------



## voozers

It seems like everyone got a higher ASIC score than I did. Is 57% uncommon? =[

Not like my GPU isn't a beast but still, I can only boost to around 1120 MHz. I have the ACX SC version.


----------



## AJR1775

Popped in the new EVGA GTX 780 SC and so far so good. I RMA'd the PNY GTX 780, it turned out it was bad out of the box. Using the 320.49 driver and so far so good. I'm a bit timid to install the Precision software and GeForce Experience software, just the driver for now. Running BF3, COH 2 and other benchmarks just fine. It's not any less louder than my MSI TF4 7970 but it performs well regardless.

However, my PNY ran fine for two days before keeling over so we'll see. ASIC on the EVGA is 70.8%.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> It seems like everyone got a higher ASIC score than I did. Is 57% uncommon? =[
> 
> Not like my GPU isn't a beast but still, I can only boost to around 1120 MHz. I have the ACX SC version.


Yeah, 57% is one of the lowest ASICS I've seen for the GTX 780. If you want to overclock more, try the OC bios on first page of this thread. Low ASIC cards generally love voltage, with OC bios you can use 1.212v









If you want to stay on stock bios, try to overclock your memory to maximum stable clock, it increases performance quite a lot in some benchmarks and games.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> I used nvflash for Windows (the DOS version had some trouble). Used the versions and how-tos from Post #1. Had to reinstall drivers afterwards but now everything runs smooth.
> I can bench at 2015 but atm. I run at 1202, it's more stable for 24/7


so ur stable at 1202 on the core --thats very nice what about the gpu ram ---

@ can u give me a link on which version of nvflash u used --some one says that dos mode is more safer


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> I used nvflash for Windows (the DOS version had some trouble). Used the versions and how-tos from Post #1. Had to reinstall drivers afterwards but now everything runs smooth.
> I can bench at 2015 but atm. I run at 1202, it's more stable for 24/7


emmm is there a new version of the ti bios --or is the same on tech inferno forum as well .

is it safe to flash from windows .


----------



## Leader

Flashed OC bios again and now idle clocks and voltages work, something messed the first flash i guess.


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emmm is there a new version of the ti bios --or is the same on tech inferno forum as well .
> 
> is it safe to flash from windows .


I don't know. I downloaded files linked in post #1 yesterday. It could be, that there ist a new Version (or an older), but if so, I don't know about them.

I am tewaking mem clock atm. It runs perfekt at 3250 MHz (+250 MHz) . More created random crashes (sometimes after a few secounds, sometimes never)


----------



## Samurai707

Impulse bought a 780 DCII yesterday. Comes in Monday


----------



## General123

I am probably just going to wait it out, the whole thing about the Classified being software unlocked, and the rumor of the 780 Lightning, I feel its the smart thing to do even though it is hard to wait. End of July is the limit though.


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Impulse bought a 780 DCII yesterday. Comes in Monday


I did the same yesterday and the card just came in: feels good to do that bro huh?









Those things are too easy to order lol









There is a little something I'm wondering though: the first 780 ACX I already had has an ASIC of 77% and clocks stable at 1241MHz... Now the other one I just received has a much more ****tier ASIC, which is 69% unfortunately... So my guess is that the new one will probably drag the other one down with her overlock-wise: hopefully I can get both stable at 1202-1228.

My question is regarding peeps who SLI'ed 780s: do you guys enable ''sync'' in Precision X so both cards are running the exact same clock/memory/voltage, or you leave both running independently with their max overclock respectively?

My guess is that it's probably better to enable sync in Precision X so both cards are running the same but I want to double check to make sure.

If that matters at all both are flashed with a custom TI vBios.


----------



## cameron145

i just got my 2 780 dc2 in this morning, now to voltmod








gotta sell some of my 670s before i get another one.


----------



## malmental

I sync my SLI cards, they are a matching set anyways.
I put the card with the higher AISC as primary (top) and then overclocked them both as one (synchronized..)

yes this might make my final overclock slightly lower then if I clocked them both individually but I'm good with that.
smoother gameplay.

with an unlocked BIOS on both it leaves me temp limited in terms of overclocking ceiling..


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

My supervisor at work just gave me an EVGA Nvidia 9500gt. What kind of ppd should I expect out of this card or is it even worth using?


----------



## Anoxy




----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> TI OC bios is awesome, got nearly 3 fps more in valley with it compared to turd PNY stock bios. Also the odd thing is now that i can game with 1203 core and +200 mem, PNY stock bios allowed maximum of 1123 core @ 1.187V in Far Cry 3 (which seems to be most stressfull and picky about clocks). Seems that my 65% ASIC card loves extra voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh yeah, temps were about 74-76C in couple hours Far Cry 3 session (70% fan speed @ 1.212V)


How can you get 1.187 on stock bios mine only hits like 1.16x? and no option in AB to increase volts...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> okay quick question, if my off sets are as follows:
> 
> gpu clock offset: +175
> mem clock offset: +400
> 
> that means
> 
> gpu clock = 1038
> mem clock = 7608
> 
> ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> okay quick question, if my off sets are as follows:
> 
> gpu clock offset: +175
> mem clock offset: +400
> 
> that means
> 
> gpu clock = 1038
> mem clock = 7608
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure memory would be 6800 as stock is 6000. DDR ram *double* data rate from 3000+400=3400 *doubled* =6800
> as for the clock it depends on what the stock clock is
> 
> Maybe? Depends on what card you have, it's a reference card then yes. If you're using Precision X, just double click the graphs at the bottom to expand all, run a game or benchmark. Once done, check what it registered as the highest settings and you know what it boosted to. You'll probably find that your card boosted to 1189mhz. If you have +400Mhz on your memory, then you have an insane clock there as it would be 7600mhz!
Click to expand...

7600? Not serious right? If the card was the GTX870 then maybe...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Popped in the new EVGA GTX 780 SC and so far so good. I RMA'd the PNY GTX 780, it turned out it was bad out of the box. Using the 320.49 driver and so far so good. I'm a bit timid to install the Precision software and GeForce Experience software, just the driver for now. Running BF3, COH 2 and other benchmarks just fine. It's not any less louder than my MSI TF4 7970 but it performs well regardless.
> 
> However, my PNY ran fine for two days before keeling over so we'll see. ASIC on the EVGA is 70.8%.


Hey how was PNY when you contacted them about the RMA? Keep us up to date on how they handle everything and your thoughts about their process and time frames, as I have the same card with lifetime warranty. Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so the TI vbios is really happening and works ---performance seems to have increased from stock bios ---do we get the 4 way sli option enabled in this bios
> or thats now show


780 is no capable of 4 way sli. No unlock option. Some people like me has received two different 780 box with logo 4 way sli and 3 way sli. First bath of 4 way sli was a mistake. It has been told by Jacob from evga.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> I don't know. I downloaded files linked in post #1 yesterday. It could be, that there ist a new Version (or an older), but if so, I don't know about them.
> 
> I am tewaking mem clock atm. It runs perfekt at 3250 MHz (+250 MHz) . More created random crashes (sometimes after a few secounds, sometimes never)


All files in the front page are updated you must read before trying to do anythig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I am probably just going to wait it out, the whole thing about the Classified being software unlocked, and the rumor of the 780 Lightning, I feel its the smart thing to do even though it is hard to wait. End of July is the limit though.


Get the classy and give me your bios. I want it so bad. We may have a way to squeeze more juice with the classy bios. I may be wrong but I think we will be close to get a stable vBios with classy version. A lot things to compare with the acx and oc version bios, some mistake may be fixed by the mods. Who knows I only have a big hope.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirIsaacNewton*
> 
> My supervisor at work just gave me an EVGA Nvidia 9500gt. What kind of ppd should I expect out of this card or is it even worth using?


use for what.?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirIsaacNewton*
> 
> My supervisor at work just gave me an EVGA Nvidia 9500gt. What kind of ppd should I expect out of this card or is it even worth using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> use for what.?


For folding. Guessing a 9500gt would get maybe 1000 - 2000 PPD or so. More PPD but not too useful.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For folding. Guessing a 9500gt would get maybe 1000 - 2000 PPD or so. *More PPD but not too useful.*


that was my point...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirIsaacNewton*
> 
> My supervisor at work just gave me an EVGA Nvidia 9500gt. What kind of ppd should I expect out of this card or is it even worth using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> use for what.?


PhysX if you have a extra slot ;-) it will increase your score in bench and let give you a bit more FPS in games cuz you card 780 will have one less task to work.


----------



## malmental

dude.....
in gaming a 9500GT will bottleneck a GTX 780, are you serious.?


----------



## cameron145

are there any modded BIOS for the asus DCII?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> How can you get 1.187 on stock bios mine only hits like 1.16x? and no option in AB to increase volts...
> .....
> .....


You need AB 3.0.0 Beta10 to unlock the volts on the 780 which can be found here.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude.....
> in gaming a 9500GT will bottleneck a GTX 780, are you serious.?


have you read about a dedicated PhysX card ? the 9500Gt may not do very well but i used it before and many around here. have a look







the 9500GT may not do well because it is old card but new engine will do .

read it.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1756420&mpage=1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361300/dedicated-physx-card

fore bench it does make difference.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> are there any modded BIOS for the asus DCII?


Not that i have found but soon maybe there will be,i am using the bios from first post for pl mod.
1.30V Is good for up to 1260ish in bf3 when i could only be stable at 1200 before
i have a h70 on it now never over 50c even with the voltage.
Few issues i want to iron still but i am in no rush so far so good,there will be more info soon


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude.....
> in gaming a 9500GT will bottleneck a GTX 780, are you serious.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you read about a dedicated PhysX card ? the 9500Gt may not do very well but i used it before and many around here. have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 9500GT may not do well because it is old card but new engine will do .
> 
> read it.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1756420&mpage=1
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361300/dedicated-physx-card
> 
> fore bench it does make difference.
Click to expand...

shh, FYI.
I also have a PhysX set-up and I wouldn't be caught dead with a 9500GT in it..


----------



## voozers

57% ASIC...did I mention it also coil whines really loudly during Ice Storm benchmark? I'm currently requesting an advanced RMA, hopefully I'll get a GPU with a better ASIC and no coil whine.

By the way, EVGA just announced the splinter cell blacklist pack for anyone who purchased a GPU after July 9th. I wish I knew before I rushed to buy, that way I could have both the game and probably a better ASIC GPU. Then again, that would have delayed my build and who knew that there would even be a splinter cell bonus a few weeks ago.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> shh, FYI.
> I also have a PhysX set-up and I wouldn't be caught dead with a 9500GT in it..


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> 57% ASIC...did I mention it also coil whines really loudly during Ice Storm benchmark? I'm currently requesting an advanced RMA, hopefully I'll get a GPU with a better ASIC and no coil whine.
> 
> By the way, EVGA just announced the splinter cell blacklist pack for anyone who purchased a GPU after July 9th. I wish I knew before I rushed to buy, that way I could have both the game and probably a better ASIC GPU. Then again, that would have delayed my build and who knew that there would even be a splinter cell bonus a few weeks ago.


Good luck to you on that RMA. EVGA is very good with RMA but I just went through 2 replacement cards that performed worse than my original. Each one had an ASIC worse than my current one so your chances of getting one that is super awesome may not be good since I am 0 for 2 so far. I sent back the other one today and I am just going to live with my card the way it is since I am not using it as the primary card anymore so I do not need to worry about the display port acting funny like it does here and there. Both replacement cards had ASIC of under 64%.

It makes no sense for me to replace a decent performing card with a worse one.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Not that i have found but soon maybe there will be,i am using the bios from first post for pl mod.
> 1.30V Is good for up to 1260ish in bf3 when i could only be stable at 1200 before
> i have a h70 on it now never over 50c even with the voltage.
> Few issues i want to iron still but i am in no rush so far so good,there will be more info soon


thanks, where can i find this pi bios? I dont really wanna hard vmod until i get waterblocks.

i can get 1201 on both with 1.200v but i really want 1300+


----------



## Alienware69

Hey guys I got an EVGA SC 780 but I just seen the Asus 780 DCU. Is that better than the EVGA? I already opened it so I gotta come up with an excuse to send it back if it is lol!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienware69*
> 
> Hey guys I got an EVGA SC 780 but I just seen the Asus 780 DCU. Is that better than the EVGA? I already opened it so I gotta come up with an excuse to send it back if it is lol!


your good man just relax....
unless you really wanna go through the RMA process for a GPU with a slightly different color scheme..


----------



## oldmanmax

WOOHOO!!! Just ordered my 780 Classified!









Unfortunately i can't afford another until I sell the 2 evga reference 780s and the 1 evga ACX SC I have


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> WOOHOO!!! Just ordered my 780 Classified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i can't afford another until I sell the 2 evga reference 780s and the 1 evga ACX SC I have


Congrats









I'm sure there's plenty of ppl who would be all over that SC ACX.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of ppl who would be all over that SC ACX.


I added what I have to get rid of to my signature if anyone is interested. I hope that's okay with forum rules


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I added what I have to get rid of to my signature if anyone is interested. I hope that's okay with forum rules


Word of a warning, you don't have the required reps to sell. Once you have the required 35 reps, you have to make a listing in the market forum.

Good luck









edit: look for "Wanted" ads in marketplace. You can respond to them.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Word of a warning, you don't have the required reps to sell. Once you have the required 35 reps, you have to make a listing in the market forum.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: look for "Wanted" ads in marketplace. You can respond to them.


Okay, thanks for the heads up. I have all this stuff to sell, but its hard to sell cause I'm new to the forum community.

So should I take off my signature then?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Okay, thanks for the heads up. I have all this stuff to sell, but its hard to sell cause I'm new to the forum community.
> 
> So should I take off my signature then?


Yes, or a mod will edit it for you if you don't.

If you do have the required reps and have a for sale listing, there's a function in your signature that lets you add it next to your rig specs.

Most forums require some amount of "commitment' (either "reps", "thanks", or # of posts), before they let you sell. Its basically the forums trying to avoid scam artists and those who just use the forums for profit.

I'm part of a few forums and only this one and another one I have the selling ability.

Just help out and sooner or later you'll have those 35 reps. Other then that, its ebay, just keep in mind the ~10% fee they charge (plus paypals fee too).

Then there's craiglist but frankly, its a waste of time for me. No serious ppl there or just low-ballers in my area.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes, or a mod will edit it for you if you don't.
> 
> If you do have the required reps and have a for sale listing, there's a function in your signature that lets you add it next to your rig specs.
> 
> Most forums require some amount of "commitment' (either "reps", "thanks", or # of posts), before they let you sell. Its basically the forums trying to avoid scam artists and those who just use the forums for profit.
> 
> I'm part of a few forums and only this one and another one I have the selling ability.
> 
> Just help out and sooner or later you'll have those 35 reps. Other then that, its ebay, just keep in mind the ~10% fee they charge (plus paypals fee too).
> 
> Then there's craiglist but frankly, its a waste of time for me. No serious ppl there or just low-ballers in my area.


Yeah, I totally understand. Thanks for the help. I removed the items from my sig.

Anyways... I'm super pumped about this Classified. They sold out in maybe 2-3 minutes.

I don't know if everyone here has already seen this, but looks like 1400mhz on air without any mods is totally achievable. Pretty crazy... http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Yeah, I totally understand. Thanks for the help. I removed the items from my sig.
> 
> Anyways... I'm super pumped about this Classified. They sold out in maybe 2-3 minutes.
> 
> I don't know if everyone here has already seen this, but looks like 1400mhz on air without any mods is totally achievable. Pretty crazy... http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


Sweet. i would have gone for the HC Classy but that's the same amount I let go of my Titans so that would be a bigger downgrade. I'm running Surround so three SC (just $10 more then the vanilla EVGA) w/ the two Titan blocks plus one more i bought is good enough for me







.

Btw, I'm sure someone in the club will see this and might hit you up. Other then that, I do recall seeing a wanted listing in the market.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet. i would have gone for the HC Classy but that's the same amount I let go of my Titans so that would be a bigger downgrade. I'm running Surround so three SC (just $10 more then the vanilla EVGA) w/ the two Titan blocks plus one more i bought is good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Btw, I'm sure someone in the club will see this and might hit you up. Other then that, I do recall seeing a wanted listing in the market.


The HC classy's arent up yet. I think what you have is probably fine (head shaking).... I'm definitely pumped. It seemed like they only released like 100 maybe, so I feel lucky.

Yeah, I'm sitting on $1900 worth of graphics cards that I've got to get rid of asap. I just looked at the wanted section and that looks promising. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Word of a warning, you don't have the required reps to sell. Once you have the required 35 reps, you have to make a listing in the market forum.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: look for "Wanted" ads in marketplace. You can respond to them.


I really don't get how _I_ am supposed to get 35 reps. I feel like I have nothing decent to contribute. At least not as thorough and noteworthy as other people on here. Plus, I am more of a lurker :/


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I really don't get how _I_ am supposed to get 35 reps. I feel like I have nothing decent to contribute. At least not as thorough and noteworthy as other people on here. Plus, I am more of a lurker :/


Contributing is more fun than lurking. And with the rig you have, I'm pretty sure you have worthy knowledge.









http://www.overclock.net/forum/newposts/filter/unanswered


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I really don't get how _I_ am supposed to get 35 reps. I feel like I have nothing decent to contribute. At least not as thorough and noteworthy as other people on here. Plus, I am more of a lurker :/


Yeah, the rule is silly. It should be post count like every other forum.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I really don't get how _I_ am supposed to get 35 reps. I feel like I have nothing decent to contribute. At least not as thorough and noteworthy as other people on here. Plus, I am more of a lurker :/


Haha.. seriously.

I am finally feeling like I am becoming fairly knowledgeable... but who's gonna listen to a guy with no rep?









Just kidding of course... i think.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Haha.. seriously.
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am becoming fairly knowledgeable... but who's gonna listen to a guy with no rep?


Most people look for an answer that solves the problem, whether it is a guy with 1 rep or 1000 rep. There are knowledgeable members who are new & have little rep, & guys who have racked up rep in various sections who may have never overclocked a rig before & know little about the hardware.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> The HC classy's arent up yet. I think what you have is probably fine (head shaking).... I'm definitely pumped. It seemed like they only released like 100 maybe, so I feel lucky.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sitting on $1900 worth of graphics cards that I've got to get rid of asap. I just looked at the wanted section and that looks promising. Thanks for the tip.


That's a lot of cash. I wasn't too sure if the Classy was ever gonna be released and the wife was already asking me to finish *this* build already (lol).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I really don't get how _I_ am supposed to get 35 reps. I feel like I have nothing decent to contribute. At least not as thorough and noteworthy as other people on here. Plus, I am more of a lurker :/


Try to contribute, help, suggest, advise, etc. And people will reward/thank you with reps. Mostly all forums require you to reach some sort of goal to have certain access and/or privileges.


----------



## malmental

it's true, a good post should be recognized by all but sometimes...

I've seen someone get 20 +reps in one day.
he jumped on a 'flaming fanboi' thread before the mods could get it under control.

so not all +reps are actually that worthy of a post.
just saying.

try to be actual and factual while having the OP's best intentions and/or staying on topic.
try and not get caught up in any AMD vs Intel or AMD vd nVidia (that's hard to do..)
and you'll be fine.

good-luck.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Good luck to you on that RMA. EVGA is very good with RMA but I just went through 2 replacement cards that performed worse than my original. Each one had an ASIC worse than my current one so your chances of getting one that is super awesome may not be good since I am 0 for 2 so far. I sent back the other one today and I am just going to live with my card the way it is since I am not using it as the primary card anymore so I do not need to worry about the display port acting funny like it does here and there. Both replacement cards had ASIC of under 64%.
> 
> It makes no sense for me to replace a decent performing card with a worse one.


Ahhh that worries me a bit, that's why I invested in the advanced RMA. They'll send me a new gpu while I can still keep the old gpu. After the new gpu gets to me I have 14 days to send the old gpu back. Plenty of time to test the new one and if it somehow ends up being worse I think I can just send back the new one they sent me and explain to them the replacement didn't help.

Hope your issues resolved itself though, ASIC below 64%....ouch. I know that feel.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> I am planning out a new rig and I have got a bunch of the "core" components. I am testing them on my bench before even thinking of getting them in a case (prob 900D).
> 
> Core Components:
> 
> Maximus VI Extreme
> i7-4770k (delidded)
> 3 GTX 780
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400mhz mem.
> 
> 
> 
> I am testing each video card separately to determine max overclocks (Core/Mem/Volts) on each card...Then I will have a good base line on what they will do when they are in tri-sli.
> 
> I was testing the first card last night and had a couple of questions about the overclock of the 780. I was using the Valley benchmark.
> 
> Note: all tests were done on a non overclocked 4770k (Overclocking that comes next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Power target at 106%, temp to 94C, and fan speed at 100% (Voltage hits 1.162)
> 
> I got max core of 1187 (+90), memory 7000 (+250)....not bad....wanted to try for more....
> 
> As soon as I raised the voltage +.13mv the benchmark would crash with a driver not responding error....This also occurred when trying .25mv and .38....
> 
> As an experiment, I decided to leave all default values and then raise the core voltage.....no go...crashed immediately....
> 
> *So my questions are: Have I reached the limits of this card voltage wise? or do I have some other issue? Would it even make sense to use a modded bios?*
> 
> Any info would be great. Thanks.
> 
> -M


Any thoughts on my earlier post?

-M


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Any thoughts on my earlier post?
> 
> -M


Yes it would make sense to use a modded BIOS. I highly suggest it especially if you plan of keeping your cards cool and maybe watercooled.

Without the modded BIOS, in the Valley Thread I could only reach *72 fps* and with the Modded BIOS which you can pump 1.212 v into your cards, I was able to reach *79,2*. This was with a Zotac Reference GTX 780 with waterblock on it, temps stayed under 45'C. Its still 7 fps more for a single card with a safe voltage of 1.212v (IMO, 1.212 v is still low voltage for a chip like this, with higher voltage I bet I could hit higher clocks.

This is the modded BIOS for your cards.

Have fun

EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'.zip 130k .zip file


And NV Flash

Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip 537k .zip file


And please don't forget to post in the Valley Thread according to the rules








-2560 x 1440
-1920 x 1080
-5760 x 1080


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> at one time I was too looking for an overclocking guide to my GTX 780, more importantly I was looking for a specific BIOS to flash it too.
> I asked for help and got it.
> then end...


Which means now you can guide others.... amirite ?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it would make sense to use a modded BIOS. I highly suggest it especially if you plan of keeping your cards cool and maybe watercooled.
> 
> Without the modded BIOS, in the Valley Thread I could only reach *72 fps* and with the Modded BIOS which you can pump 1.212 v into your cards, I was able to reach *79,2*. This was with a Zotac Reference GTX 780 with waterblock on it, temps stayed under 45'C. Its still 7 fps more for a single card with a safe voltage of 1.212v (IMO, 1.212 v is still low voltage for a chip like this, with higher voltage I bet I could hit higher clocks.
> 
> This is the modded BIOS for your cards.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> 
> And NV Flash
> 
> Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1.zip 537k .zip file
> 
> 
> And please don't forget to post in the Valley Thread according to the rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2560 x 1440
> -1920 x 1080
> -5760 x 1080


Mmm, would the modded bios for ACX work just fine, even if I slap waterblocks on them?

Also does anyone have a guide for installing the Hydrocopper blocks on 780 ACXs?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Mmm, would the modded bios for ACX work just fine, even if I slap waterblocks on them?
> 
> Also does anyone have a guide for installing the Hydrocopper blocks on 780 ACXs?


Yes it will work just fine if you slap a Titan or GTX 780 Waterblock on it.

It has the same PCB, check the EK web site

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1044


----------



## frankietown

WOOHOO swooped on a 780 classy this afternoon!!! i shall be joining your ranks soon my friends!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> thanks, where can i find this pi bios? I dont really wanna hard vmod until i get waterblocks.
> 
> i can get 1201 on both with 1.200v but i really want 1300+


I really want to know if these cards can do 1.3v with software ?

I might go with classified if Asus doesn't have the software ability.

But I have a VGA hotwire too so I might be willing to do that as well.

Any info you can share in this thread about your cards will be muchly appreciated.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it will work just fine if you slap a Titan or GTX 780 Waterblock on it.
> 
> It has the same PCB, check the EK web site
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1044


Thanks, i'll check it out, already got the EVGA hydros and the rest of the stuff with me, but missing my replacement mobo, so can't build until next week by thurs-fri =/.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I really want to know if these cards can do 1.3v with software ?
> 
> I might go with classified if Asus doesn't have the software ability.
> 
> But I have a VGA hotwire too so I might be willing to do that as well.
> 
> Any info you can share in this thread about your cards will be muchly appreciated.


According to Kingpin cooling they do 1.35v on software and 1400mhz on air. The EVbot is necessary for anything over 1.35v. Check out the post here http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347.

I just ordered mine, but couldnt afford anything above ground shipping. I will definitely post my experience with it as soon as I can.


----------



## Phoebus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> 57% ASIC...did I mention it also coil whines really loudly during Ice Storm benchmark? I'm currently requesting an advanced RMA, hopefully I'll get a GPU with a better ASIC and no coil whine.
> 
> By the way, EVGA just announced the splinter cell blacklist pack for anyone who purchased a GPU after July 9th. I wish I knew before I rushed to buy, that way I could have both the game and probably a better ASIC GPU. Then again, that would have delayed my build and who knew that there would even be a splinter cell bonus a few weeks ago.


Voozers, my coils whined like CRAZY during Ice Storm demo when I first got my EVGA 780 SC (reference), but now they hardly make a peep. Sometimes that coils whine goes away after a bit of burn in. I'm glad I decided to wait and not RMA mine right away.

So what is considered a good ASIC value? I just learned about this measurement when I put this build together last month. Mine is 79.8% -- sounds like I've got a winner?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Ahhh that worries me a bit, that's why I invested in the advanced RMA. They'll send me a new gpu while I can still keep the old gpu. After the new gpu gets to me I have 14 days to send the old gpu back. Plenty of time to test the new one and if it somehow ends up being worse I think I can just send back the new one they sent me and explain to them the replacement didn't help.
> 
> Hope your issues resolved itself though, ASIC below 64%....ouch. I know that feel.


Ya they will not check the ASIC for you before hand. It seems as though they must have a lot of early production cards sitting for RMA since the first replacement for me was brand new and the second was not it came in a brown box no cables or anything. Others with 780's from different vendors seem to be getting higher ASIC from what I keep seeing in this thread. Gigabyte for instance. most of those who post seem to have ASIC well over 70%. Could just be me that noticed that. Do not count on getting a vastly improved ASIC. I bet it will be better though since 57 is very very low.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoebus*
> 
> Voozers, my coils whined like CRAZY during Ice Storm demo when I first got my EVGA 780 SC (reference), but now they hardly make a peep. Sometimes that coils whine goes away after a bit of burn in. I'm glad I decided to wait and not RMA mine right away.
> 
> So what is considered a good ASIC value? I just learned about this measurement when I put this build together last month. Mine is 79.8% -- sounds like I've got a winner?


Eh some what. Mine is 84.3% and the highest I have found is 85%.


----------



## Anoxy

both of mine are in the mid 60s =/


----------



## wermad

65/68/68.5 for me


----------



## Anti!!

 Drooooool...


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoebus*
> 
> Voozers, my coils whined like CRAZY during Ice Storm demo when I first got my EVGA 780 SC (reference), but now they hardly make a peep. Sometimes that coils whine goes away after a bit of burn in. I'm glad I decided to wait and not RMA mine right away.
> 
> So what is considered a good ASIC value? I just learned about this measurement when I put this build together last month. Mine is 79.8% -- sounds like I've got a winner?


Yea it's not as loud as the 1st time, but also I'm mainly doing it because of the ASIC. I mean come on, 57%. It's just sad when I see most people on average get better benchmarks than me for the same GPU. I'd be ok if my ASIC was even slightly higher.


----------



## IronDoq

Just checking in. I have my original card under an aquacomputer block, @1.21v benches at 1267 +360, game stable at 1241 +320, 74.6% asic quality. Just now testing the second card, an ACX cooler (I have the block to install on it) with an asic of 82.9. Still need to test but it hasn't crashed yet at 1267 +400, will push to see how it does









Edit: quick and dirty 3dmark run, still took the top spot for my hardware









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859620


----------



## tinuz97

And another push lol http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646075

1215mhz gpu, and 3386 (x2) on memory.
Inno3d ichill gtx 780 Herculez cooler, with asic of 60.8%


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> And another push lol http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646075
> 
> 1215mhz gpu, and 3386 (x2) on memory.
> Inno3d ichill gtx 780 Herculez cooler, with asic of 60.8%


That's 13Mhz higher boost and 86 higher men than me with the same card, with much higher ASIC. Stock bios?


----------



## tinuz97

Nope, evga techinferno bios


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Nope, evga techinferno bios


Ah, so you did get one of them working then?







Which one was it, the oc or the acx?


----------



## tinuz97

This one: EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> How can you get 1.187 on stock bios mine only hits like 1.16x? and no option in AB to increase volts...
> .....
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> You need AB 3.0.0 Beta10 to unlock the volts on the 780 which can be found here.
Click to expand...

Oh sweet thanks, maybe I can get higher than 1202 now. Maybe OP can have this info there as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Word of a warning, you don't have the required reps to sell. Once you have the required 35 reps, you have to make a listing in the market forum.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: look for "Wanted" ads in marketplace. You can respond to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get how _I_ am supposed to get 35 reps. I feel like I have nothing decent to contribute. At least not as thorough and noteworthy as other people on here. Plus, I am more of a lurker :/
Click to expand...

I felt the same way so I just started doing appraisals. People post an item they are thinking of selling. If you continually look through the for sale pages you'll know the prices of 80% of the items right away, for others a little research and gain knowledge on depreciation of used parts and you can be very helpful. Also watch sales and check ebay/amazon (although both can be way off)


----------



## SK019

A question for you guys with i5-3570 K/GTX 780 setup, is there any noticeable bottleneck?
Thanks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> A question for you guys with i5-3570 K/GTX 780 setup, is there any noticeable bottleneck?
> Thanks.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thinking of modding my bios is 1.21v safe?

And what is the best bios and most stable one

(EVGA GTX 780) reference


----------



## SK019

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Would you, please, elaborate?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you, please, elaborate?
Click to expand...

look at my sig rig....
3570K + GTX 780 + 1080p (soon to be 1440p).


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, did some testing with the ACX bios and I'm able to push the card 13Mhz higher (1215Mhz), but that seems to be the limit. However, GPU boost is still active -anyone know why's that?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thinking of modding my bios is 1.21v safe?
> 
> And what is the best bios and most stable one
> 
> (EVGA GTX 780) reference


Dont see why it would not be safe, since Nvidia allows that voltage... Personally i just overclock my card as fast it goes @ 1.21V (TI OC bios), if it blows up then i just RMA it (ofcourse will flash the original bios back if it gives picture after the explosion)








. Anyway from stock 1.162V to 1.21V, it is so small bump tbh, dont see any reason why the card would not run 24/7 with it. Just my opinion tho. Not to mention TI OC bios is what the card needs, behaves much better with it than on my previous turd PNY stock bios. Im overclocking every single drop out from my card because im running 1440p and every fps is just + for me (overclocked this is enough for the resolution to max out games with decent FPS







).


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks man so which bios should i use? Could you be a bit more specific


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> All power targets and voltages are safe. Even with the modded bios these cards are crippled from voltage and you will never die from voltage at this low of a voltage. If you see a card die it probably already had a weakness that would have made it died any way.
> 
> Personally I have never seen the card go over 75% power target with 1.212v so you don't have to really use power target. I did seemingly see more stable clocks at 106% than 115%. That could be a buggy bios mod or it could be just so happen to get more stable on my 106% runs than my 115% runs.
> 
> But 106% and 100% made no difference I also tried 90% and had same results. Because again I never seen it over 75% anyway.


i had over 80% tdp on my GB 780OC and thats bottlenecked by [email protected] in various benchmarks, let me check crysis 3 81,7%tdp, 82,97 in sleeping dogs, 84,34% in crysis 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mombasa69*
> 
> I'm using Win 8 atm, still waiting for the 8.1 patch, only reason I like Win 8 is the pure speed of it compared to Win 7. I Was surely tempted to buy x2 770s in SLi to tie me over, but I just can't justify doing that atm, my 3 way 570s are running everything maxed still, but I have had them for over 2 years.
> 
> Have enough cash saved up for 2 Titans, but they're hardly much faster than a 780, as I said above, I'll wait for the new Radeon's, see what they're like, always been with Nvidia, but will wait and see.


wise decision, i went with 780 cause i like physx and since they eat less power








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Haha.. seriously.
> 
> I am finally feeling like I am becoming fairly knowledgeable... but who's gonna listen to a guy with no rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding of course... i think.


i get rep by making jokes and sometimes deep philosophic posts xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> A question for you guys with i5-3570 K/GTX 780 setup, is there any noticeable bottleneck?
> Thanks.


you really should not be with that cpu unless you go sli.

ok i concede i surrender xD i had now time to make logs and i see the bottleneck
bf3 mp gpu running around 80% and cpu at 100% - still getting 54fps @1440p so its quite playable xD
fc3 gpu running 90% and cpu at 100% - fps ok
sc2 gpu running around 30% and cpu at 100% then again this game is not that gpu heavy that you need an 780









crysis 3 sp cpu around 90% [email protected]% and also had 2.35gb dedicated vram usage, 84,34%tdp
sleeping dogs was actually balanced cpu/gpu @80-90% and skyrim too.

so i guess its an 1k eur upgrade to 4930k in the autumn when ivy e comes out for me, or waiting another year for 8 core 5930k? hmm







tough i dont think intel will give us 8 core for 500+bucks anytime soon, maybe 2017 or even later ...
(anyway it would be the case, mb, ram, cpu, cooler, tough i think i can get back cca 270eur for my q9550 150eur+120eur for 4 2gb ddr2 sticks)

best
revro


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks man so which bios should i use? Could you be a bit more specific


Use this: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html

Here is video guide how to flash if you dont know it already.

http://www.trickmasterpc.com/ (ignore the hydro copper rom part and replace it with the techinferno one







)


----------



## Gubz

Is there any difference between 03G-P4-2784 and 03G-P4-2784-KR?
All of the EVGA cards here in Norway has a "KR" added to the end of the serial number for some reason.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Maybe? Depends on what card you have, it's a reference card then yes. If you're using Precision X, just double click the graphs at the bottom to expand all, run a game or benchmark. Once done, check what it registered as the highest settings and you know what it boosted to. You'll probably find that your card boosted to 1189mhz. If you have +400Mhz on your memory, then you have an insane clock there as it would be 7600mhz!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> How can you get 1.187 on stock bios mine only hits like 1.16x? and no option in AB to increase volts...
> 
> 7600? Not serious right? If the card was the GTX870 then maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey how was PNY when you contacted them about the RMA? Keep us up to date on how they handle everything and your thoughts about their process and time frames, as I have the same card with lifetime warranty. Thanks!


so here's what I got up to so far



is ot okay to run a card with +38 on the overvolt option 24/7?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow the bios Tonza mentioned is amazing one click overclock is at 1215 can go higher ....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Is there any difference between 03G-P4-2784 and 03G-P4-2784-KR?
> All of the EVGA cards here in Norway has a "KR" added to the end of the serial number for some reason.


http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/
KR is the warranty information..
Quote:


> These warranty terms are valid for purchases ON or AFTER July 1st, 2011. Warranty terms prior to July 1st, 2011.
> 
> EVGA offers various limited warranty terms from the date of purchase to the original owner with a valid invoice. For original owners without a valid invoice and users that have not purchased the product from an authorized reseller, the warranty period is 3 years from the date that the product was shipped from EVGA's warehouse. Registration is recommended by EVGA, but not required on the following:
> 
> Limited 3 Year Suffixes: -KR, -K1, -K2, -KB, -KA, -KF, -KM
> Limited 5 Year Suffixes: -GR, -SR, -VR
> Limited 10 Year Suffix: -XR
> 
> Exceptions:
> 
> Long-term warranties are available to the original owner on applicable parts if registered by the original owner within 30 days of purchase. A valid invoice is required from an authorized reseller to verify any long term warranty. If parts with long-term warranty availability are not registered within 30 days of purchase, if they were given away or sold, then they will follow the standard 3 year limited warranty terms.
> Limited Lifetime Suffixes: -A1, -A2, -A3, -A4, -AR, -AX, -CR, -CX, -DX, -FR, -FX, -SG, -SX
> Non-Transferable Warranties:
> Limited 2 Year Suffixes: -LA, -LE, -LR, -LX, -T1, -T2, -TR, -TX
> Limited 1 Year Suffixes: -B1, -BR*, -BX, -DR, -RX**
> * 100-UT-0400-BR is covered under 30-day DOA only
> ** Recertified products with -RX as the suffix carry a one-year warranty, but follow a different RMA process. Recertified products are not eligible for the Optional Extended Warranty, Step-Up or EVGA Advanced RMA Programs.
> 
> Optional Extended Warranty and Step-Up® eligibility are offered for purchase upon product registration within 90 days of the purchase date to the original owner on applicable parts. Optional EVGA Advanced RMA eligibility is offered for purchase upon product registration within 30 days of the purchase date to the original owner on applicable parts. See terms for details.
> 
> Original warranty on products purchased before July 1st, 2011.


Cheers.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Use this: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
> 
> Here is video guide how to flash if you dont know it already.
> 
> http://www.trickmasterpc.com/ (ignore the hydro copper rom part and replace it with the techinferno one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


can this be used for the reference cards as well? I have the regular evga 780


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Use this: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
> 
> Here is video guide how to flash if you dont know it already.
> 
> http://www.trickmasterpc.com/ (ignore the hydro copper rom part and replace it with the techinferno one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> can this be used for the reference cards as well? I have the regular evga 780
Click to expand...

yes..


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yep just used it on my reference evga gtx 780 and woop 1215 core clock without much hassle; voltage unlocked to 1.212 temps are much lower.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/
> KR is the warranty information..
> Cheers.


Ah, right. Thanks.


----------



## malmental

NP...


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yep just used it on my reference evga gtx 780 and woop 1215 core clock without much hassle; voltage unlocked to 1.212 temps are much lower.


I noticed that on the TI website there's 2 ROM files, can I use either one for my reference card?
Quote:


> Download links 'OC edition':
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00'
> 
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' - see attachments


Which one did you use Merkage?


----------



## malmental

Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00'
I'm currently back on stock.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I used Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' Phaseshift

Tried Crysis 3 and BF3 stable that is why temps are slightly high and it is 32C here in London


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I used Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00' Phaseshift


what's happening bro..?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> *Guide to gain extra core clock and boost clock in flashing your EVGA GTX 780 with Hydro copper bios at stock setting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash1.3.4.zip 792k .zip file
> 
> 
> OCN: skyn3t
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> OCN: skyn3t
> Date: 07/13/13
> 
> GTX 780 ACX With Hydro Copper block and ACX
> stock bios
> GPU Clock 967 MHz
> Memory 1502 MHz
> Boost 1020 MHz
> 
> I'm going to flash the GTX 780 ACX bios to
> Hydro copper bios, after flash it will be
> 
> GTX 780 ACX With Hydro Copper block and
> Hydro copper bios.
> GPU Clock 980 MHz
> Memory 1502 MHz
> Boost 1033 MHz
> 
> Download the Nvfalsh for windows in the first
> post download the GTX 780 Hydro Copper Bios here
> elevate the command prompt as admin.
> now you have to change the location where is the
> Nvflash are. Mine is
> 
> C:\nvflash1.3.4
> now you must use this command here no less no more.
> 
> nvflash GK110HC.rom --override -6
> 
> What the "--override" command does is allows for firmware
> and adapter pci substance ID missmatch. It means stock rom image in your GPU does not match
> the rom image you are about to flash.This "--overhide" command enable you to
> force flash the Hydro copper firware image to your GPU.
> Just gain the extra core clock and boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a single card you only going to type "Y" once
> Press 'y' to confirm ('s' to skip, 'a' to abort): y
> for dual card it will ask twice. just confirm "Y" once more and let it do the work for you.
> 
> enjoy it


Instructions how to and before flashing


after Hydro copper flash


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's happening bro..?


What you mean? lol bro

well i was running crysis 3 and battlefield 3 which was stable dont mind the temperatures as it is 32C right now in london

Ow and i am running windows 8.1 beta testing.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's happening bro..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean? lol bro
> 
> well i was running crysis 3 and battlefield 3 which was stable dont mind the temperatures as it is 32C right now in london
> 
> Ow and i am running windows 8.1 beta testing.
Click to expand...

what's happening as in what's going on with you , how are yo doing...? LOL

Crysis 3 is a graphics only kinda game..


----------



## skyn3t

Front page updated new guide added and posted post #4979


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am fine MR Malmental; how about yourself? hope you are fine too


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am fine MR Malmental; how about yourself? hope you are fine too


Cheers mate glad to hear it..
what's your thoughts on the GTX 780 after some time with it, using the GTX 260 as PhysX.?


----------



## revro

what temps do you guys get on aircooled 780 gb windforce sli?

best
revro


----------



## malmental

revro - I have WF3 GTX 770's not 780's, only a single one of those.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Cheers mate glad to hear it..
> what's your thoughts on the GTX 780 after some time with it, using the GTX 260 as PhysX.?


Well cheaper then the Titan and looks the same with +/- performance within each other; Ordered a back plate and fitted it on which looks quiet nice within the 900D

The GTX 260 is just in a box; i am not sure what to do with it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Cheers mate glad to hear it..
> what's your thoughts on the GTX 780 after some time with it, using the GTX 260 as PhysX.?
> 
> 
> 
> Well cheaper then the Titan and looks the same with +/- performance within each other; Ordered a back plate and fitted it on which looks quiet nice within the 900D
> 
> The GTX 260 is just in a box; i am not sure what to do with it.
Click to expand...

last question and I'm thinking about this myself, I have a chance to get my hands on some LGA 2011 hardware.
you keeping the 3820 or upgrading to IB-E.?


----------



## skyn3t

result for GTX 780 ACX with Hydro copper blocks flashed with Hydro copper bios all stock settings

Initial 980 MHZ on load application.

top core clock 1110MHz @ 1.162v

score 14174


----------



## phaseshift

thanks guys, successfully flashed my reg evga gtx 780. Is it okay to keep the power target at 115% for 24/7 use?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> last question and I'm thinking about this myself, I have a chance to get my hands on some LGA 2011 hardware.
> you keeping the 3820 or upgrading to IB-E.?


Depends really if IB-E has the same problems as IB then nope I would be staying SB-E maybe untill 3970X price drop.

My 3820 overclocks quiet well with 4.75Ghz and with a voltage of 1.380v using a Swiftech H220 temps are within 29-59 with ambient of 32C in london


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> thanks guys, successfully flashed my reg evga gtx 780. Is it okay to keep the power target at 115% for 24/7 use?


yes..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> last question and I'm thinking about this myself, I have a chance to get my hands on some LGA 2011 hardware.
> you keeping the 3820 or upgrading to IB-E.?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends really if IB-E has the same problems as IB then nope I would be staying SB-E maybe untill 3970X price drop.
> 
> My 3820 overclocks quiet well with 4.75Ghz and with a voltage of 1.380v using a Swiftech H220 temps are within 29-59 with ambient of 32C in london
Click to expand...

nice....
thanks man for the mini review..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Front page updated new guide added and posted post #4979


+rep for the great work on this thread


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> so here's what I got up to so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is ot okay to run a card with +38 on the overvolt option 24/7?


Looks good! If this is with the stock rom then it's even better. It's totally safe for 24/7








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Instructions how to and before flashing
> 
> 
> after Hydro copper flash


A new modded bios? What's the difference really other than a bumped core clock?

Also, wil the same command work if i flash in dos instead of windows? Always try to avoid any flashing done in Windows


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> +rep for the great work on this thread










thanks KaRLiToS.

fell good to have my RiG back so i can test and post some news using my BHD


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Looks good! If this is with the stock rom then it's even better. It's totally safe for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new modded bios? What's the difference really other than a bumped core clock?


it is safe for 24/7
this is a stock EVGA Hydro copper bios flashed into EVGA ACX card with, It does give you extra core clock and boost clock, my default boost clock now is 1110Mhz @ 1.162v without touching anything.

I'm benching now result will be post soon.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it is safe for 24/7
> this is a stock EVGA Hydro copper bios flashed into EVGA ACX card with, It does give you extra core clock and boost clock, my default boost clock now is 1110Mhz @ 1.162v without touching anything.
> 
> I'm benching now result will be post soon.


Alright, so this bios enables you to basically get a higher clock stable at lower voltage?

One thing I noticed that when changing to the acx bios, my power changed a lot. Before, running on my stock bios it would max out at around 102-106% power but now it's significantly lower as shown below. Tried both roms, both said that gpu boost would be disabled but with both roms the gpu boost still was present.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yep just used it on my reference evga gtx 780 and woop 1215 core clock without much hassle; voltage unlocked to 1.212 temps are much lower.


Is this safe?, bit uneasy at the thought of doing this to £1,200 ($1,800) worth of cards!!!

Gulp!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, so this bios enables you to basically get a higher clock stable at lower voltage?
> 
> One thing I noticed that when changing to the acx bios, my power changed a lot. Before, running on my stock bios it would max out at around 102-106% power but now it's significantly lower as shown below. Tried both roms, both said that gpu boost would be disabled but with both roms the gpu boost still was present.


yes.clock stable at lower voltage.

ACX bios you mean the ACX vBios from TI? because it looks like you are on TI vBios to me. if yes I did played for week or two with the TI bios but i found it very buggy so I flashed back to stock bios since today. I'm still on stock bios from a hydro copper I had not changed anything there. I still don't know if I did gave you the right answer.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes.clock stable at lower voltage.
> 
> ACX bios you mean the ACX vBios from TI? because it looks like you are on TI vBios to me. if yes I did played for week or two with the TI bios but i found it very buggy so I flashed back to stock bios since today. I'm still on stock bios from a hydro copper I had not changed anything there. I still don't know if I did gave you the right answer.


Yeah that's the one. Used it on the results I posted, alright so I will try out this hydro copper one then







Btw, you never answered my question regarding if the override command works in dos


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Is this safe?, bit uneasy at the thought of doing this to £1,200 ($1,800) worth of cards!!!
> 
> Gulp!


I was told that these were safe, also if you need to rma just revert back to stock bios. EVGA classifieds can do 1.35v through software and same with the lightnings too.

However i still recommend the modded bios just for benchmark purposes and if the gtx 780 are struggling which i doubt.

I reverted back to stock bios and can do 1.2v with +38mv however it is not stable above 1200mhz unless i use the modded bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yeah that's the one. Used it on the results I posted, alright so I will try out this hydro copper one then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you never answered my question regarding if the override command works in dos


It should work. The difference between nvflash is one coded to Dos and other to windows. The command code is the same


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It should work. The difference between nvflash is one coded to Dos and other to windows. The command code is the same


Alright, thx. I'll try flashing it now then


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> revro - I have WF3 GTX 770's not 780's, only a single one of those.


well i guess i will be moving to a 4930k in a haf 932 advanced case, i just hope my yellow case fans and yellowish/greeny fan akasa venon psu will somehow be ok with the red fans in the haf case









can i run msi ab together with the oc guru from gigabyte?

best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> revro - I have WF3 GTX 770's not 780's, only a single one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i guess i will be moving to a 4930k in a haf 932 advanced case, i just hope my yellow case fans and yellowish/greeny fan akasa venon psu will somehow be ok with the red fans in the haf case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i run msi ab together with the oc guru from gigabyte?
> 
> best
> revro
Click to expand...

sounds good and yes you can run both apps, not sure about any conflicts though.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> A question for you guys with i5-3570 K/GTX 780 setup, is there any noticeable bottleneck?
> Thanks.


I think it definitely slows FPS down noticeably in some games, especially games with a lot of fast moving stuff flying everywhere (borderlands 2 and batman aa with physx and tessellation at max). However, in most gaming you will be fine with a 3570k, especially if you OC it.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> result for GTX 780 ACX with Hydro copper blocks flashed with Hydro copper bios all stock settings
> 
> Initial 980 MHZ on load application.
> 
> top core clock 1110MHz @ 1.162v
> 
> score 14174


Very interesting! What are your thoughts on flashing the Hydro Copper bios on to a reference 780? Will the HC bios allow the fan to work?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Very interesting! What are your thoughts on flashing the Hydro Copper bios on to a reference 780? Will the HC bios allow the fan to work?


It runs fine on my Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 so it should run just fine with yours too.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Very interesting! What are your thoughts on flashing the Hydro Copper bios on to a reference 780? Will the HC bios allow the fan to work?


Yup, cuz i still can slide my fanc curve to 100%








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> It runs fine on my Inno3D iChill HerculeZ 3000 so it should run just fine with yours too.


he just got it confirmed for you xrrider









score 15629
Core 1215MHz memory + 550MHz

The new nvidia drivers still suck. We do need a new drivers.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yup, cuz i still can slide my fanc curve to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just got it confirmed for you xrrider


Cheers guys! I'll give it a go now!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yup, cuz i still can slide my fanc curve to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just got it confirmed for you xrrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> score 15629
> Core 1215MHz memory + 550MHz


Mah, I can't go over 1202Mhz unless I use the bios which allows me to get past 1.187mV :/


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yup, cuz i still can slide my fanc curve to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just got it confirmed for you xrrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> score 15629
> Core 1215MHz memory + 550MHz
> 
> The new nvidia drivers still suck. We do need a new drivers.


Which 780's are you running?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I think it definitely slows FPS down noticeably in some games, especially games with a lot of fast moving stuff flying everywhere (borderlands 2 and batman aa with physx and tessellation at max). However, in most gaming you will be fine with a 3570k, especially if you OC it.


and if he doesnot? would a 3930k be better?









best
revro


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Which 780's are you running?


ACX with hydro copper.

I may have a big present for you guys today  just wait and see


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ACX with hydro copper.
> 
> I may have a big present for you guys today  just wait and see


The last time a man said that to me, things didn't end well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> The last time a man said that to me, things didn't end well.


Lol why not?


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> and if he doesnot? would a 3930k be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Revro,
A 3930k is absolutely better - that thing is a beast. It will of course require a little more power. It is based on older architecture though... If they could afford a 3930k, i would wait for the 4930k, or just get a 4770k. However, if price is an issue, the 3570k or 4670k would both be completely fine.

Personally, I am upgrading my 3570k to a 4770k.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ACX with hydro copper.
> 
> I may have a big present for you guys today  just wait and see


So if I ran the Hydro-Copper BIOS on my EVGA SC's what would I get that I don't now?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Lol why not?


Lol only joking.

here is my best so far at 4.7ghz. I cant clock both my cards to 1215 like yours and my memory is limited to 3504 in firestrike. I can get it to 3554 in valley. My faster card is at 1202 and the other card is at 1162. big score improvement over 4.6ghz though. The run at 4.6ghz was on 320.11 drivers and the 4.7 was with 326.01 drivers. My graphics score and combined is still much lower than yours.

here is 4.6ghz result ---> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/859963

here is 4.7ghz result ---> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/918993


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Lol only joking.
> 
> here is my best so far at 4.7ghz. I cant clock both my cards to 1215 like yours and my memory is limited to 3504 in firestrike. I can get it to 3554 in valley. My faster card is at 1202 and the other card is at 1162. big score improvement over 4.6ghz though. The run at 4.6ghz was on 320.11 drivers and the 4.7 was with 326.01 drivers. My graphics score and combined is still much lower than yours.
> 
> here is 4.6ghz result ---> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/859963
> 
> here is 4.7ghz result ---> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/918993


Oh ok

I just unlocked the PT on the hydros bios yo 350 TPD. Im working on voltage if I ca do I will be nice for us.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey my fellows what is this hydro copper bios we are talking about please be a bit more specific and where can I download it if you don't mind sharing

Thanks

Da Turki


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey my fellows what is this hydro copper bios we are talking about please be a bit more specific and where can I download it if you don't mind sharing
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Da Turki


Go back pages


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey my fellows what is this hydro copper bios we are talking about please be a bit more specific and where can I download it if you don't mind sharing
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Da Turki


Its for this card:
http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2789-KR


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Revro,
> A 3930k is absolutely better - that thing is a beast. It will of course require a little more power. It is based on older architecture though... If they could afford a 3930k, i would wait for the 4930k, or just get a 4770k. However, if price is an issue, the 3570k or 4670k would both be completely fine.
> 
> Personally, I am upgrading my 3570k to a 4770k.


thats what i am waiting for, and 4930k should not have ivy and haswell tim weakness

best
revro


----------



## h2spartan

I recently bought a 780 DCII (which comes Tuesday)...Can someone tell me if I could use the TI bios for it even though they're intended for the EVGA cards?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Lol only joking.
> 
> here is my best so far at 4.7ghz. I cant clock both my cards to 1215 like yours and my memory is limited to 3504 in firestrike. I can get it to 3554 in valley. My faster card is at 1202 and the other card is at 1162. big score improvement over 4.6ghz though. The run at 4.6ghz was on 320.11 drivers and the 4.7 was with 326.01 drivers. My graphics score and combined is still much lower than yours.
> 
> here is 4.6ghz result ---> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/859963
> 
> here is 4.7ghz result ---> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/918993


I don't get it, my Graphics score is 16,000 and something and physics is 8900 and something??? im at 4.6Ghz in a 3770k with the EVGA SC's in SLI? why am I so far off your score?


----------



## muhd86

from the looks of it --the ti bios has been used by a lot of ppl and have good results with them ----

i wish there was some way to enable 4 quad sli in gtx 780


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Oh ok
> 
> I just unlocked the PT on the hydros bios yo 350 TPD. Im working on voltage if I ca do I will be nice for us.


cool let me know how it goes. I am still using stock bios. I have tried the modded bios but found no additional performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> I don't get it, my Graphics score is 16,000 and something and physics is 8900 and something??? im at 4.6Ghz in a 3770k with the EVGA SC's in SLI? why am I so far off your score?


hard to say why. I am running it with one monitor only and I shut down all programs that are not needed. Make sure that you have the NVidia control panel 3d settings set for single monitor performance and set the "adjust image settings with preview" to performance. I have my main gpu set as the PhysX card as well. You did not say what your 780's are clocked at though. That will make a big difference.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> from the looks of it --the ti bios has been used by a lot of ppl and have good results with them ----
> 
> i wish there was some way to enable 4 quad sli in gtx 780


Even if you could enable it, doesn't mean that games/benchmarks will take advantage of the 4th card.
Nvidia & Game/App Developers need to do some tweaking too.


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone know if the TI bios is compatible with other cards besides EVGA?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> hard to say why. I am running it with one monitor only and I shut down all programs that are not needed. Make sure that you have the NVidia control panel 3d settings set for single monitor performance and set the "adjust image settings with preview" to performance. I have my main gpu set as the PhysX card as well. You did not say what your 780's are clocked at though. That will make a big difference.


These are my settings


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone know if the TI bios is compatible with other cards besides EVGA?


EVGA reference card is identical to other reference cards, so yes, its compatible.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i had over 80% tdp on my GB 780OC and thats bottlenecked by [email protected] in various benchmarks, let me check crysis 3 81,7%tdp, 82,97 in sleeping dogs, 84,34% in crysis 3.


With air cooling me too... With water I can't get anywhere close to 80% TDP. Therefore the limit is still voltage. Powerlimit increase does nothing for water cooled cards and probably doesn't help air cooled either.


----------



## Anoxy

Is it worth it to return my two EVGA SC cards and get those Asus DCII cards for an SLI setup?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> EVGA reference card is identical to other reference cards, so yes, its compatible.


Thanks for the response. I guess my earlier question about it was more specific. I bought a DCII (non-reference model) so I'm not sure if any of those bios will work with it? Any idea?


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Oh ok
> 
> I just unlocked the PT on the hydros bios yo 350 TPD. Im working on voltage if I ca do I will be nice for us.


I just done some quick testing with these HC bios on my reference card. They do seem to be more stable than the stock bios but seem to run hotter and throttle. However when ramping the fan up to 100% it only reaches about 76% of the speed of what the stock bios do

HC bios = 3200RPM @100%
Stock bios = 4200RPM @100%

Any chance you can have a look at increasing the fan speed whilst you're in there?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I guess my earlier question about it was more specific. I bought a DCII (non-reference model) so I'm not sure if any of those bios will work with it? Any idea?


what do you wish to gain with it?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Oh ok
> 
> I just unlocked the PT on the hydros bios yo 350 TPD. Im working on voltage if I ca do I will be nice for us.


This would be great if possible


----------



## MerkageTurk

I meant can I use hydro copper s on my reference gtx 780 evga and where is the bios to download


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> These are my settings


you need to oc the gpu clock and the memory clock more. that is one big reason your score is low. Try getting the offset for the gpu clock to +78 and the memory clock to +500 offset. Also make sure you increase the voltage of both cards to the max.


----------



## skyn3t

Hydros Copper Bios
PT 115%
Fan 100%

GK110HC-PT115+Fan100.zip 132k .zip file


try it and let me know, I'm still looking in other things here.

gonna grab something to eat I'm freaking hungry.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I meant can I use hydro copper s on my reference gtx 780 evga and where is the bios to download


The HC bios are in the NVflash1.2.3 zip that you can download from the first page in the bios mod section.

They do work on reference cards but from my experience the fan doesn't spin up properly.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I just done some quick testing with these HC bios on my reference card. They do seem to be more stable than the stock bios but *seem to run hotter* and throttle. However when ramping the fan up to 100% it only reaches about 76% of the speed of what the stock bios do
> 
> HC bios = 3200RPM @100%
> Stock bios = 4200RPM @100%
> 
> Any chance you can have a look at increasing the fan speed whilst you're in there?


Is it hotter at same fan speeds ?

This could be good. if its hotter at same fan speeds it might have a higher TDP allowance and should clock better.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> what do you wish to gain with it?


More overclocking potential? Isnt that what everyone hopes to gain when they flash?









I hope i can push it close to 1267-1280mhz + on the core


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hydros Copper Bios
> PT 115%
> Fan 100%
> 
> GK110HC-PT115+Fan100.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> try it and let me know, I'm still looking in other things here


Cheers dude That was Quick!!


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I guess my earlier question about it was more specific. I bought a DCII (non-reference model) so I'm not sure if any of those bios will work with it? Any idea?


You have to wait until someone (like svl7 who did the original TI bios) will modify DCII bios for you. I don't think OC bios that's meant for reference card will work correctly with your card. DCII PCB is pretty different compared to Nvidia's.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Is it worth it to return my two EVGA SC cards and get those Asus DCII cards for an SLI setup?


seriously, why, what for.?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hydros Copper Bios
> PT 115%
> Fan 100%
> 
> GK110HC-PT115+Fan100.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> try it and let me know, I'm still looking in other things here.
> 
> gonna grab something to eat I'm freaking hungry.


What about over volting? +24mV aint cutting it for my card :/


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Is it hotter at same fan speeds ?
> 
> This could be good. if its hotter at same fan speeds it might have a higher TDP allowance and should clock better.


I don't know. I think with the fan tweek skyn3t's done it will run at similar temps as the stock bios but be more stable at higher clocks (Fingers crossed)! Testing will have to wait. UFC night at my mates. Will do more testing and get back to you guys tomorrow!


----------



## revro

did i go wrong with going with a 780oc wf3? i will in autumn move to new ivy-e and i dont know if later on SLI windforce 3 780oc will be ok in a haf 932 advanced or akasa toxic cases. and i kind of dont believe into that tunnel thingie in haf x/942

thank you
revro


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> More overclocking potential? Isnt that what everyone hopes to gain when they flash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i can push it close to 1267-1280mhz + on the core


well duhh but i mean are you hitting power limit? or you need more volts? what clocks do you get with 1.212?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mombasa69*
> 
> Totally pointless wasting cash on a Titan, thanks for the information.


See, that's where you're incorrect. Because it takes a bare minimum of 100mhz over a Titan for a 780 to catch up, and with so many Titans running around on the T|I BIOS @ 1202mhz, and just as much mem speed as we have, it would require a GTX 780 @ 1300mhz to match it or more in some games.

You cannot simply ignore those extra CUDA cores... they WILL help in many scenarios, and they DO in certain games.

Owning 4 GTX Titans and so far 1 780, I have to say I'm pleased with my 780, but it took a LOT of overclocking to get my 780 anywhere near my Titan at 1150mhz gaming stable. I'm stuck at 1228mhz gaming stable (in most games if I keep the temps below 80C), and that just isn't enough to beat my old Titan scores. I'm still behind my Titan by about 800 Graphics score in Performance mode at those clocks. I think if I were to buy a Classified and OC it to 1270 to 1300mhz, I'd be in Titan territory no problem.

Memory doesn't play a big factor in anything but benchmarks with such a wide 384bit bus, but it can add a few fps here and there depending on the scenario.

Also, I speak from personal experience that moving from an SB-E @ 4.7ghz (3930K) to Ivy Bridge 3770k @ 4.7ghz, actually gave me BETTER frames with just 2 Titans. I didn't try it with all 4, although I could've but I did try it with 2 (and 3 I believe), and I saw noticeable improvements. Much higher minimum framerates, etc. I personally don't think Nvidia ever worked out the kinks in the X79 platform wth the whole PCI 3.0 s 2.0 debacle. I tried the 3.0 tweak off and on, HT off and on, and all of the tricks of the trade, to no avail. It performed alright, but it just didn't live up ti its expecatations like the 3770k rig did. Albeit I was using a P8P67 WS Revolution for my Ivy Bridge rig, which was 2 full 16x 2.0 rails. Exactly the same as my Rampage IV Formula which used 2 16x rails in SLI mode, and 8x in Quad SLI mode. The only difference being the NF200 chip on the Revo.

Regardless, I experienced much better performance on the 3770k, and it could've just been my setup/chip/etc, as I was running a 32GB 1600mhz kit with the X79.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> well duhh but i mean are you hitting power limit? *or you need more volts?* what clocks do you get with 1.212?


We all need more volts these cards are crippled


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

so what should I be setting here?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> so what should I be setting here?


+38mv, and up your core in +10 increments.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> You have to wait until *someone (like svl7 who did the original TI bios)* will modify DCII bios for you. I don't think OC bios that's meant for reference card will work correctly with your card. DCII PCB is pretty different compared to Nvidia's.


seriously dude? do us a favor go there and ask him but come back with the bios in hands. i'm trying my best here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> What about over volting? +24mV aint cutting it for my card :/


you only can get the much ? +24? I'm trying my best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> We all need more volts these cards are crippled


I know, i'm trying . no promises but i will do my best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> so what should I be setting here?


click on over voltage accept the terms and
raise the voltage indicator to the top you going to get +38 + the stcok voltage will be 1.2v or close.if you have more than one GPU click select GPU and do the same.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> +38mv, and up your core in +10 increments.


Lets see how this goes


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> seriously dude? do us a favor go there and ask him but come back with the bios in hand. i'm trying my best here.
> you only can get the much ? +24? I'm trying my best
> 
> raise the voltage indicator to the top you going to get +38 + the stcok voltage will be 1.2v or close.


Would you then put the memory at +500mhz then slowly move the core up? i.e. get the memory stable first?


----------



## General123

Has anyone revived a classy yet? Is software overvoltage 100% confirmed?


----------



## h2spartan

So the strangest thing happened to me. I actually had an issue with Newegg. I've never experienced that before.









So I purchased the gtx 780 DCII on the 9th (the day it was released) when the Nvidia promotional offer began for the free Splinter Cell coupon. Strangely enough the offer wasnt listed on the DCII's page but was on every other 780 on newegg. Here's a pic I saved for reference:



I went to a "live Chat" with a Newegg a Rep. I can't believe I actually had to debate this. Here's the transcript.
Quote:


> Sally: Hi, my name is Sally. How may I help you?
> Kevin Daugherty: Hello, I just wanted to know if I got the Splinter Cell promo with my purchase.
> Sally: Hi Kevin. Thank you for providing me with that information. I will be more than happy to assist you. May I please place you on hold for a moment while I look into this?
> Kevin Daugherty: Sure thing.
> Sally: Thank you for holding. Upon checking, the promotion of the Free Splinter Cell started on 7/10, while your order was placed on 7/9. So you are not eligible for this promotion.
> Kevin Daugherty: No that's not true. The promo started on the 9th. There were other cards on your site with the promo that day. I can even copy paste direct from the Nvidia site that it says the 9th.
> Sally: Kevin, I have double checked that this promotion started on 7/10 and every price and promotion are running in real time and we do not guarantee any promotion.
> Sally: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
> Kevin Daugherty: *Valid only while supplies last for the product models listed below and the product must be purchased on or after July 9th, 2013.
> Kevin Daugherty: This is a Nvidia promotion and not through newegg. I am still entitled to it.
> Sally: I am sorry, Kevin. Our system shows it is stared on 7/10 and I am unable to help you this time .
> Kevin Daugherty: If it started on the 10th than how can others have started the 9th....the card i bought was released the 9th and was the only 780 not listed with the prom that day. conveniently it is now.
> Kevin Daugherty: All the other 780s had the promo offer the 9th
> Kevin Daugherty: on your site
> Sally: I apologize, Kevin. This promotion was indeed launched on 7/10 and I am so sorry.
> Sally: I am so sorry for any confusion.
> Kevin Daugherty: Then can you please explain why it was listed with cards on the 9th?
> Kevin Daugherty: i know because that's when i purchased the card
> Sally: I apologize for this confusion. I would like to send it to you as one time exception. Please confirm your shipping address.
> Kevin Daugherty: The offer is suppose to be valid for ALL 780s purchased on the 9th according to Nvida. So are you guys going against Nvidias own promo?
> Kevin Daugherty: oh okay thank you so much!


Glad I got it in the end but comon...seriously Newegg?!?!?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Would you then put the memory at +500mhz then slowly move the core up? i.e. get the memory stable first?


I would go for core first, then try mem.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Would you then put the memory at +500mhz then slowly move the core up? i.e. get the memory stable first?
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for core first, then try mem.
Click to expand...

^
YES..


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So the strangest thing happened to me. I actually had an issue with Newegg. I've never experienced that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I purchased the gtx 780 DCII on the 9th (the day it was released) when the Nvidia promotional offer began for the free Splinter Cell coupon. Strangely enough the offer wasnt listed on the DCII's page but was on every other 780 on newegg. Here's a pic I saved for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a "live Chat" with a Newegg a Rep. I can't believe I actually had to debate this. Here's the transcript.
> 
> Sally: Hi, my name is Sally. How may I help you?
> Kevin Daugherty: Hello, I just wanted to know if I got the Splinter Cell promo wihth my purchase.
> Sally: Hi Kevin. Thank you for providing me with that information. I will be more than happy to assist you. May I please place you on hold for a moment while I look into this?
> Kevin Daugherty: Sure thing.
> Sally: Thank you for holding. Upon checking, the promotion of the Free Splinter Cell started on 7/10, while your order was placed on 7/9. So you are not eligible for this promotion.
> Kevin Daugherty: No that's not true. The promo started on the 9th. There were other cards on your site with the promo that day. I can even copy paste direct from the Nvidia site that it says the 9th.
> Sally: Kevin, I have double checked that this promotion started on 7/10 and every price and promotion are running in real time and we do not guarantee any promotion.
> Sally: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
> Kevin Daugherty: *Valid only while supplies last for the product models listed below and the product must be purchased on or after July 9th, 2013.
> Kevin Daugherty: This is a Nvidia promotion and not through newegg. I am still entitled to it.
> Sally: I am sorry, Kevin. Our system shows it is stared on 7/10 and I am unable to help you this time .
> Kevin Daugherty: If it started on the 10th than how can others have started the 9th....the card i bought was released the 9th and was the only 780 not listed with the prom that day. conveniently it is now.
> Kevin Daugherty: All the other 780s had the promo offer the 9th
> Kevin Daugherty: on your site
> Sally: I apologize, Kevin. This promotion was indeed launched on 7/10 and I am so sorry.
> Sally: I am so sorry for any confusion.
> Kevin Daugherty: Then can you please explain why it was listed with cards on the 9th?
> Kevin Daugherty: i know because that's when i purchased the card
> Sally: I apologize for this confusion. I would like to send it to you as one time exception. Please confirm your shipping address.
> Kevin Daugherty: The offer is suppose to be valid for ALL 780s purchased on the 9th according to Nvida. So are you guys going against Nvidias own promo?
> Kevin Daugherty: oh okay thank you so much!
> 
> Glad I got it in the end but comon...seriously Newegg?!?!?


let me say,, If any of you purchased a DC2 on the 9th. You most likely wont get a free copy of Splinter Cell unless you fight for it.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> YES..


Always oc core first. Then memory.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Has anyone revived a classy yet? Is software overvoltage 100% confirmed?


not yet but I want that bios.if you know where to get link me please.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> YES..
> 
> 
> 
> Always oc core first. Then memory.
Click to expand...

YES YES...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Cheers dude That was Quick!!


ignore the first file and download this one here
Quote:


> Hydros Copper Bios
> PT 115%
> Fan 100%
> 
> GK110HC-PT115+Fan100.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ignore the first file and download this one here


Nice, have you seen any improvements in your cards so far?


----------



## revro

hmm but 4930k should be able to support pcie3 on x79? am i not right?

best
revro


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Nice, have you seen any improvements in your cards so far?


GPU won't throttle down because you have a high TPD flash it run any bench app and watch the graphic.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm but 4930k should be able to support pcie3 on x79? am i not right?
> 
> best
> revro


Yes, it will support it natively, and not need the nvidia hack like Sandy-e


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seriously, why, what for.?


I don't know man, that's why I asked. I'm not a computer genius here, I've just read a lot of posts in this thread of people gushing about the Asus DCII. And I also read that the custom PCBs are better?

But if the performance improvement isn't anything to write home about, I love my reference 780s design.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> well duhh but i mean are you hitting power limit? or you need more volts? what clocks do you get with 1.212?


Oh haha! well actually I dont have the card in my possession just yet (Comes Tuesday)









But if my EVGA 780 SC(in my sig rig) is a good example of typical 780 oc'ing capability on custom bios, I would like to really push this DCII with the TI bios as well. I was just hoping it would be compatible.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seriously, why, what for.?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man, that's why I asked. I'm not a computer genius here, I've just read a lot of posts in this thread of people gushing about the Asus DCII. And I also read that the custom PCBs are better?
> 
> But if the performance improvement isn't anything to write home about, I love my reference 780s design.
Click to expand...

my point is do you want to go through the RMA process and have weeks of downtime.?
do you need some sort of 'sob story' to return good merchandise.?
are you going under water because reference design is best.?
(also mod your BIOS..!)
outta pocket money for you to finally get the new cards, I know it's not free.?

is it still worth it.?
if so then go for it if it's what you really want.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't know man, that's why I asked. I'm not a computer genius here, I've just read a lot of posts in this thread of people gushing about the Asus DCII. And I also read that the custom PCBs are better?
> 
> But if the performance improvement isn't anything to write home about, I love my reference 780s design.


Not worth it, if you REALLY want more performance without hard modding your 780s, get the Classifieds or lightnings when they release since they will accept 1.35V for higher OC.(I would go with Lightnings all day long if you are staying on air tho.)


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Lets see how this goes


We have improvement









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/919727


----------



## cameron145

Has anyone found any of the hex offsets for anything yet?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> We have improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/919727


Looks like you have HT disabled on the 3770k, enable that for a higher physics (& overall) score.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like you have HT disabled on the 3770k, enable that for a higher physics (& overall) score.


Didn't think about that!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> Has anyone found any of the hex offsets for anything yet?


I DID


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I DID


care to share?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I DID


Modded with kepler bios tweaker or hexeditor ?
Because load a rom in kepler bios tweaker is not editing, and can cause huge problems.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Modded with kepler bios tweaker or hexeditor ?


I'm working on this bios for about two months. I'm testing it. can't share it yet.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Not worth it, if you REALLY want more performance without hard modding your 780s, get the Classifieds or lightnings when they release since they will accept 1.35V for higher OC.(I would go with Lightnings all day long if you are staying on air tho.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my point is do you want to go through the RMA process and have weeks of downtime.?
> do you need some sort of 'sob story' to return good merchandise.?
> are you going under water because reference design is best.?
> (also mod your BIOS..!)
> outta pocket money for you to finally get the new cards, I know it's not free.?
> 
> is it still worth it.?
> if so then go for it if it's what you really want.


Alright, thanks for the input sirs. I'll probably just stick with what I have for now. I was only asking because I'm within 30 days of my Amazon order, so I could easily return/exchange, and then get that Splinter Cell deal as well.


----------



## tinuz97

i do not ask how etc.
I just want to know if it is a hexeditor or kepler bios tweaker.
Because if it is the kepler bios tweaker i wont flash it (dangerous)


----------



## cameron145

looking to do something like this but with 780s, this is 3x670s


----------



## skyn3t

we may going to have a moded bios tonight just flashed my second card and things going good here. I'm going to bench now and post back


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> i do not ask how etc.
> I just want to know if it is a hexeditor or kepler bios tweaker.
> Because if it is the kepler bios tweaker i wont flash it (dangerous)


you may know something. how did you get checksum right ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> looking to do something like this but with 780s, this is 3x670s


For clocks like that with 780s, you will probably want non-reference PCBs like classified or lightning. Reference 780 & Titan are a bit lacking in the power department to handle the voltages that clocks such as those require.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For clocks like that with 780s, you will probably want non-reference PCBs like classified or lightning. Reference 780 & Titan are a bit lacking in the power department to handle the voltages that clocks such as those require.


ive got 2 of the DCII currently ill probably end up pulling one apart tonight and start working on it, that pic was with the 670 ftw "4 phases" D: that card got hot lol, have you ever messed with the vrm switching frequency on gpus?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Stra
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like you have HT disabled on the 3770k, enable that for a higher physics (& overall) score.


strange, gone into the bios and it says HT technology is not supported??!!?!? Even when @enabled" it shows 4 cores / 4 threads! How can I enable it?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Stra
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like you have HT disabled on the 3770k, enable that for a higher physics (& overall) score.
> 
> 
> 
> strange, gone into the bios and it says HT technology is not supported??!!?!? Even when @enabled" it shows 4 cores / 4 threads! How can I enable it?
Click to expand...


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Stra
> strange, gone into the bios and it says HT technology is not supported??!!?!? Even when @enabled" it shows 4 cores / 4 threads! How can I enable it?


i would try updating bios


----------



## skyn3t

I need drivers 320.49 suck. Im going to install the 314. moded in the first post.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you only can get the much ? +24? I'm trying my best


It's not your rom, it's my card. on stock bios (which is similar to this one) the last 13mV does nothing, 1.187mV is max for my card. Using the ACX version though I can get to 1.212 which is needed in order to get 1202Mhz game stable. I've been able to pass firemark extreme on 1215mhz but it carshed in grid 2 after about an hour or so. I know you are trying your best and I hugely appreciate what you're doing bro!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> It's not your rom, it's my card. on stock bios (which is similar to this one) the last 13mV does nothing, 1.187mV is max for my card. Using the ACX version though I can get to 1.212 which is needed in order to get 1202Mhz game stable. I've been able to pass firemark extreme on 1215mhz but it carshed in grid 2 after about an hour or so. I know you are trying your best and I hugely appreciate what you're doing bro!


you can get to 1.2 not 1.212







I need a moded old drivers to see how it goes because the newest drivers sucks ball.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> ive got 2 of the DCII currently ill probably end up pulling one apart tonight and start working on it, that pic was with the 670 ftw "4 phases" D: that card got hot lol, have you ever messed with the vrm switching frequency on gpus?


The DCIIs should be fine with more power. At least 1 guy has blown VRMs on a titan going for 1.35 - 1.4V to get 1400 core + so I would guess reference 780s have similar limits.
I haven't played with the VRM switching frequency on gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Stra
> strange, gone into the bios and it says HT technology is not supported??!!?!? Even when @enabled" it shows 4 cores / 4 threads! How can I enable it?


Have you ever used msconfig to change the number of processor? If so you would have to change it back, other than that I've never run into an issue with cores/threads not showing up after enabling HT.
A bios update may be helpful here.


----------



## FtW 420

double post...


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need drivers 320.49 suck. Im going to install the 314. moded in the first post.


326.01 : superb http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-preview-64bit-326.01-whql-driver.html


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> 326.01 : superb http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-preview-64bit-326.01-whql-driver.html


just installed 314.22 moded now , let me see how it goes. I just want a quick stable run with high clocks so i can release it.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can get to 1.2 not 1.212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a moded old drivers to see how it goes because the newest drivers sucks ball.


You sure? It's bugged then?


----------



## malmental

320.49 here, no issues, jammed on some FC3 and C3 earlier..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> You sure? It's bugged then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is a stock bios?

well just have a syable run 1241MHz @ 1.212v some of you may going to have a better score. i'm going to update the front page with the new vBios


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is a stock bios?
> 
> well just have a syable run 1241MHz @ 1.212v some of you may going to have a better score. i'm going to update the front page with the new vBios


no, no! this is the acx bios. on stock i cant get past 1.187, remember?

oh? very interesting! let me know when it's updated and i will give it a go!


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Ok so now I have a new BIOS update







and HT working, some further improvements











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/920144


----------



## newone757

Kind of weird but when I first had stock bios I couldnt get past 1.87 . Ive been using TI bios for a while now and decided to flash back to my backup and now it got to 1.2 with ease. Performing better than before for some reason


----------



## skyn3t

Front page updated vBios ready to download I included everything you need in one package.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

this is as fast as I can get it on stock BIOS, is that good of bad?


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> this is as fast as I can get it on stock BIOS, is that good of bad?


that really doesn't tell us anything if we dont know your stock clocks... but the score is good.


----------



## trickeh2k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/920399

Got just a tad higher score than with previous bios, then again i had no other apps really running and disconnected from internet. What's most noticeable for me is that power consumption is way higher and it also reports i hit both over voltage and voltage limit which never was the case with the acx bios posted below as reference. Couldn't get any higher on this in terms of core clock though, instantly crashed at 1228Mhz. So at this point, it seems very similar to the ACX version i was at before. You can also note that the mV stays locked at 1.212mV even with no 3d applications running, resetting all settings drops it down to 1.149mV and core to 979Mhz.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/917564


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/920399
> 
> Got just a tad higher score than with previous bios, then again i had no other apps really running and disconnected from internet. What's most noticeable for me is that power consumption is way higher and it also reports i hit both over voltage and voltage limit which never was the case with the acx bios posted below as reference. Couldn't get any higher on this in terms of core clock though, instantly crashed at 1228Mhz. So at this point, it seems very similar to the ACX version i was at before. You can also note that the mV stays locked at 1.212mV even with no 3d applications running, resetting all settings drops it down to 1.149mV and core to 979Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/917564


if you cannot pass the 1228 MHz it means you never will. I can go 1241 or 1254 MHz but things are strange whatever function is edited the FPS drops or stays the same. me or any other mod will have and still have the same issue. svl7 has the same thoughts about the new Kepler bios.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> that really doesn't tell us anything if we dont know your stock clocks... but the score is good.


...that help?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you cannot pass the 1228 MHz it means you never will. I can go 1241 or 1254 MHz but things are strange whatever function is edited the FPS drops or stays the same. me or any other mod will have and still have the same issue. svl7 has the same thoughts about the new Kepler bios.


Yeah, that sadly seems to be the case. Will game test the 1215 clock tomorrow and see if its stable there, that wasn't the case with the other bios so it'll probably be the same here. Thanks for your hard work though!









EDIT: about the dropping performance, made me think of this hilarious name prank that slipped through


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yeah, that sadly seems to be the case. Will game test the 1215 clock tomorrow and see if its stable there, that wasn't the case with the other bios so it'll probably be the same here. Thanks for your hard work though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: about the dropping performance, made me think of this hilarious name prank that slipped through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hilarious


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> this is as fast as I can get it on stock BIOS, is that good of bad?


Ya that is a good score. This is the best I can get out of mine with 5ghz and cards at 1202/1162 then 3554 memory. My PhysX and combined score is higher but if you can get your CPu OC up you should get higher scores I think. Mine is pretty maxed out. I may get over 15700 with a run after the computer has been cold booted this was my 4th run so things heated up. My PhysX score actually went down from the first run I did at 5ghz. I clocked my faster card a bit higher but it actually hurt the graphics score a bit.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/920705


----------



## skyn3t

skyn3t HC vBios update

nvflash1.3.4+GK110HC-vBios-by-skyn3t-rev1.zip 536k .zip file

PT set to 115% = 340W
Boost 2.0 enable - the card runs at the clocks you set it to
Voltage is set to manual you must dial up to 1.212v
Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
Clocks are stock, card idles normally at 2d voltage *fixed
HC vbios is no throttling

For who has a good OC card this bios will going to increase score. for who continues crash on benchmark must low the memory and find the sweet spot , all crashes are caused by memory OC some card has a good memory OC and some don't.

URL=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/920800]score 15779[/URL]
1241MHz core
540MHz memory
1.212v


----------



## General123

Great job skyn3t


----------



## Anoxy

Ugh, it's 77F in my house right now and my two EVGA SC 780s seem to be throttling at 80C when I game...and it's not even a graphically intense game, Darksiders II.

I'm getting some serious stuttering, and they are at stock clocks. Not sure if this is just inevitable, or if my case cooling is subpar


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Great job skyn3t


Thank you.








one more score I never got those result with TI bios, but i do with mine








the new nvidia 326.01 looks very solid












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ugh, it's 77F in my house right now and my two EVGA SC 780s seem to be throttling at 80C when I game...and it's not even a graphically intense game, Darksiders II.
> 
> I'm getting some serious stuttering, and they are at stock clocks. Not sure if this is just inevitable, or if my case cooling is subpar


get some fans and cool it down


----------



## Urobulus

After a full day of benching and tweaking I was finally able to stabilize both 780 ACX...

Unfortunately the new one I received yesterday is a poor overclocker (69% ASIC) and is dragging the other one down, which was a very good OC'er by itself (77% ASIC).

Running on the TI custom vBios, both synced at 1175MHz for the core and 1675MHz for the memory (6700MHz).

Is it me or those scores are kinda meh and a bit on the low side? (Firestrike is default, not Extreme).

http://postimg.org/image/5msqme9ap/full/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> After a full day of benching and tweaking I was finally able to stabilize both 780 ACX...
> 
> Unfortunately the new one I received yesterday is a poor overclocker (69% ASIC) and is dragging the other one down, which was a very good OC'er by itself (77% ASIC).
> 
> Running on the TI custom vBios, both synced at 1175MHz for the core and 1675MHz for the memory (6700MHz).
> 
> Is it me or those scores are kinda meh and a bit on the low side? (Firestrike is default, not Extreme).
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/5msqme9ap/full/


Score are not bad did you try my vbios I think you going to increase those score a bit more check the front page for evga hc vbios I need more people to test it with me. Look my scores in those last post above you.


----------



## Urobulus

Not that I don't trust you brother but out of curiosity what would that vBios has over the TI one? And my guess is that even though it's an Hydrocopper vBios is shouldn't matter with my 780 ACX ?

Been using the TI on all 4x 780s I tested and a Titan, and quite frankly I always thought it was well-made and hard to beat









Anyway just asking out of curiosity, will download yours tomorrow morning and resume my testing (wanna play now, sick of benching lol







)


----------



## skyn3t

double post sorry mobile sucks sometimes


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Not that I don't trust you brother but out of curiosity what would that vBios has over the TI one? And my guess is that even though it's an Hydrocopper vBios is shouldn't matter with my 780 ACX ?
> 
> Been using the TI on all 4x 780s I tested and a Titan, and quite frankly I always thought it was well-made and hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway just asking out of curiosity, will download yours tomorrow morning and resume my testing (wanna play now, sick of benching lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You are the one that going to tell me. I don't want to judge what I create I will leave up to you guys. Will be better this way.

Trow me your scores I like to see it.


----------



## Urobulus

Alright will download and test tomorrow morning while having my coffee









Which one would you like me to download? Pretty sure I saw 2 HCs vBios...

If my card ends up blowing I will have to ask you to send me either your first born or a nice ''I'm sorry!!'' card (whichever you prefer: just don't forget to puncture holes in the UPS box if you decide to send your first born).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Alright will download and test tomorrow morning while having my coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one would you like me to download? Pretty sure I saw 2 HCs vBios...
> 
> If my card ends up blowing I will have to ask you to send me either your first born or a nice ''I'm sorry!!'' card (whichever you prefer: just don't forget to puncture holes in the UPS box if you decide to send your first born).


Rev1


----------



## phaseshift

question if I have a modified bios, can I revert back to original bios by following the same procedure I used when updating the bios?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> question if I have a modified bios, can I revert back to original bios by following the same procedure I used when updating the bios?


yes you need to have saved your original bios before hand though. the saved stock bios should be placed in the same folder as the modded bios where you launch the flash utility.


----------



## Anoxy

Hm, Darksiders 2 must just be a bad port, cause Crysis 3 is smooth as butter.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ugh, it's 77F in my house right now and my two EVGA SC 780s seem to be throttling at 80C when I game...and it's not even a graphically intense game, Darksiders II.
> 
> I'm getting some serious stuttering, and they are at stock clocks. Not sure if this is just inevitable, or if my case cooling is subpar


I was getting the same temps with my case closed up. Do you have side fans? I've found that they are necessary in non-blower style sli setups.

With my case all closed up they definitely hit 80 fast. I keep the top and side panels on my 550d closed up when I'm not gaming. When I pop off the panels and crank up the side and bottom fans and crank the top exhaust fans it kept them below 77.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hm, Darksiders 2 must just be a bad port, cause Crysis 3 is smooth as butter.


haha dont even bother with DS2. I probably spent like 3 hours diagnosing *** is up with that game. I finally figured it out and it STILL ran like crap. Its one of the most terrible ports I've ever played. I still enjoyed it cuz I only paid like $10 (with all DLC), and put in about 40 hours....but its such a broken game. No wonder THQ went under.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> haha dont even bother with DS2. I probably spent like 3 hours diagnosing *** is up with that game. I finally figured it out and it STILL ran like crap. Its one of the most terrible ports I've ever played. I still enjoyed it cuz I only paid like $10 (with all DLC), and put in about 40 hours....but its such a broken game. No wonder THQ went under.


Yeah, it's ridiculous because I sort of enjoy the game. It was only like 5 bucks from the steam summer sale, but it's just sooo stuttery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I was getting the same temps with my case closed up. Do you have side fans? I've found that they are necessary in non-blower style sli setups.
> 
> With my case all closed up they definitely hit 80 fast. I keep the top and side panels on my 550d closed up when I'm not gaming. When I pop off the panels and crank up the side and bottom fans and crank the top exhaust fans it kept them below 77.


No side fans in the Fractal Arc Midi R2. Maybe I just need to get some better case fans, or change my configuration. It doesn't help that my mobo runs one of the case fans at like half speed....pisses me off. I might look at getting a fan controller.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, it's ridiculous because I sort of enjoy the game. It was only like 5 bucks from the steam summer sale, but it's just sooo stuttery.
> No side fans in the Fractal Arc Midi R2. Maybe I just need to get some better case fans, or change my configuration. It doesn't help that my mobo runs one of the case fans at like half speed....pisses me off. I might look at getting a fan controller.


Which fans do you use atm? You can configure the mobo to run the fan faster.

If you don't mind noise, you could run Cooler master Excaliburs or something similar that move a lot of air, about 90 CFM.

I'll be running these on the 900D:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19001/fan-1195/Cougar_120mm_x_25mm_CFD_Series_LED_Fan_-_Red_LED_CF-D12HB-R.html?id=reEHTfyi&mv_pc=156


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, it's ridiculous because I sort of enjoy the game. It was only like 5 bucks from the steam summer sale, but it's just sooo stuttery.
> No side fans in the Fractal Arc Midi R2. Maybe I just need to get some better case fans, or change my configuration. It doesn't help that my mobo runs one of the case fans at like half speed....pisses me off. I might look at getting a fan controller.


I'm extremely happy with my fan setup. 5x corsair AF140's (2 side, 1 bottom intake -- 2 top exhast) that are all connected to my Scythe KAze Master II controller. Then I have 4 gentle typhoons connected to the mobo that always run no matter what (two in the front of the case for intake -- 2 push pull on rad exhaust)

I think its pretty optimal for air cooling with these ACX coolers.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, it's ridiculous because I sort of enjoy the game. It was only like 5 bucks from the steam summer sale, but it's just sooo stuttery.
> No side fans in the Fractal Arc Midi R2. Maybe I just need to get some better case fans, or change my configuration. It doesn't help that my mobo runs one of the case fans at like half speed....pisses me off. I might look at getting a fan controller.


Yeah its very bad....my only advice is to turn OFF SLI....and also turn ON VSYNC. These two were the biggest improvements that I made to my setup. It still ran like crap though, but much smoother than before.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, it's ridiculous because I sort of enjoy the game. It was only like 5 bucks from the steam summer sale, but it's just sooo stuttery.
> No side fans in the Fractal Arc Midi R2. Maybe I just need to get some better case fans, or change my configuration. It doesn't help that my mobo runs one of the case fans at like half speed....pisses me off. I might look at getting a fan controller.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Yeah its very bad....my only advice is to turn OFF SLI....and also turn ON VSYNC. These two were the biggest improvements that I made to my setup. It still ran like crap though, but much smoother than before.


I think that your stuttering might just have to do with drivers. Your heat will be an issue for throttling, but even these cards throttled should do amazing with darksiders 2. Steven's advice is probably right, just turn off sli and vsync... what a pain in the ass for such expensive cards.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I think that your stuttering might just have to do with drivers. Your heat will be an issue for throttling, but even these cards throttled should do amazing with darksiders 2. Steven's advice is probably right, just turn off sli and vsync... what a pain in the ass for such expensive cards.


hey oldmanmaxx, glad to see you made it here on OCN....I was in your EVGA thread when you first got your 780's









Anyway....I'm positive its not a driver issue. DS2 is the biggest POST port I have ever played. Even worse than GTA 4....and GTA 4 was a horrendous port!! The cards are way more than capable to handle the game....its just an epic failure on the developer's part. Trust me, the damn game feels like a pre-alpha build.....it's like, how the heck did this even pass QC? I heard consoles were just as bad too. The DS2 sales were far below projected sales, and THQ soon went bankrupt after that.....ain't nobody want to buy a broken ass game.


----------



## UNOE

skyn3t - please tell my your bios doesn't have the boot screen ?
The vbios Im using now is annoying


----------



## dzb87

Yesterday I tried to OC my MSI GTX 780 (reference cooling).
I would like to know if increasing voltage by 37mV (max. that MSI Afterburner allows) is safe. Will it shorten life of my card? I have fan profile that keeps temperature below 75C.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Yesterday I tried to OC my MSI GTX 780 (reference cooling).
> I would like to know if increasing voltage by 37mV (max. that MSI Afterburner allows) is safe. Will it shorten life of my card? I have fan profile that keeps temperature below 75C.


It's completely safe to run it at that voltage 24/7.


----------



## zpaf

Another game title that needs more than 106% power.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more score I never got those result with TI bios, but i do with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new nvidia 326.01 looks very solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get some fans and cool it down


Told you








Best driver i have used now, rock solid and allows pretty much high overclock.
Also no weird textures in battlefield 3 etc.
I personally love this driver to









Gonna test your bios in i think like a hour, will report you in pm , thx for modding it


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya that is a good score. This is the best I can get out of mine with 5ghz and cards at 1202/1162 then 3554 memory. My PhysX and combined score is higher but if you can get your CPu OC up you should get higher scores I think. Mine is pretty maxed out. I may get over 15700 with a run after the computer has been cold booted this was my 4th run so things heated up. My PhysX score actually went down from the first run I did at 5ghz. I clocked my faster card a bit higher but it actually hurt the graphics score a bit.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/920705


Is there much point in me flashing the bios with my score as I don't think I will get much more out of it?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I was getting the same temps with my case closed up. Do you have side fans? I've found that they are necessary in non-blower style sli setups.
> 
> With my case all closed up they definitely hit 80 fast. I keep the top and side panels on my 550d closed up when I'm not gaming. When I pop off the panels and crank up the side and bottom fans and crank the top exhaust fans it kept them below 77.


I have 650D, in front i have Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm (which is pretty much best 200mm out there), then i have at the back Corsair AF 120 as exhaust and top 2x SP120s in my H100i... I was getting before like 78c @ 70% fan speed (throttling started on that temp on my card)... Then i made simple mod to my case and cut the metallic mesh off from front (which is next to the 200mm fan) and my temps dropped like 5C (Bitfenix fan now push air like half more better, the mesh really crippled it)







. I was playing yesterday hours Far Cry 3 which is very intense game @ 1.212V and temps never exceeded over 75c @ 70%. I expect the temps drop atleast couple degrees when summer settles down, its so hot in here now







.


----------



## tinuz97

@skyn3t

Bios flasht.
Need to test games, 3dmark etc.

But first improvement i noticed is that my bios from my motherboard (msi z77 M-Power) is booting instantly without hanging like 10sec on b4 status message ( did have that with original bios and evga techinferno bios) , weird but i am happy with that, no 10 sec extra to boot. (and yes i have the latest beta bios for my motherboard).

So i am going to test a little now, not much time though









Also i noticed that i have the same bug as the evga bios from techinferno, fan keeps hanging on 39% idle: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s0cg7cpeyx9yv1k/skyn3t_rev1bios.png

Hope that helps, no problem, can llive with 39% because the Herculez cooler makes not that much noise, only info to you.

Edit:
It throttling like crazy on my card with furmark.
Is goes from 1175mhz gpu (did not tryed higher) all the the way down to 900+ mhz.
I think that is because i hits the 115% tdp with this bios, the techinferno one only hits like 90 -100 tdp.

Just info, not complaining.
Hope you understand this, i can read english good, only typing not that great lol









Edit:
Can you try furmark on your card?
In heaven it looks that it is not throttling .
Going to test more.
Weird it hits much higher tdp now?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Told you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best driver i have used now, rock solid and allows pretty much high overclock.
> Also no weird textures in battlefield 3 etc.
> I personally love this driver to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna test your bios in i think like a hour, will report you in pm , thx for modding it


Good job and please post back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Bios flasht.
> Need to test games, 3dmark etc.
> 
> But first improvement i noticed is that my bios from my motherboard (msi z77 M-Power) is booting instantly without hanging like 10sec on b4 status message ( did have that with original bios and evga techinferno bios) , *weird but i am happy with that, no 10 sec extra to boot*. (and yes i have the latest beta bios for my motherboard).
> 
> So i am going to test a little now, not much time though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i noticed that i have the same bug as the evga bios from techinferno, fan keeps hanging on 39% idle: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s0cg7cpeyx9yv1k/skyn3t_rev1bios.png
> 
> Hope that helps, no problem, can llive with 39% because the Herculez cooler makes not that much noise, only info to you.
> 
> Edit:
> It throttling like crazy on my card with furmark.
> Is goes from 1175mhz gpu (did not tryed higher) all the the way down to 900+ mhz.
> I think that is because i hits the 115% tdp with this bios, the techinferno one only hits like 90 -100 tdp.
> 
> Just info, not complaining.
> Hope you understand this, i can read english good, only typing not that great lol


I have it set to 25% idle fan dunno if i low it will be better to others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> skyn3t - please tell my your bios doesn't have the boot screen ?
> The vbios Im using now is annoying


UNOE, did you read what tinuz97 wrote above







, Im here to speed things up quickly not trow some crap boot advertise in slow your windows boot to 2 to 12 seconds just to have the forum advertise in your computer saying "TECH|INFERNO" . I do things clean here at OCN we do make it right we don't force no one to register in forum, post count waiting to be approve to download on 229kb file.







. This is why I had not answered you question asking me "how good my bios is over TI bios"







you already notice something good, now go bench and give us your thoughts. Like i said in my previous post I have been working on this Bios for about tow months, it may no be perfect but I'm sure it is way much better than TI.

I never moded any BIOS in my live. this is my first bios I only have curiosity to know how things works. "I'm a source code addicted reader." cuz I want to know things.

This is the only way to see who made that vBios not in your boot screen










I want to make this clear enough here because I don't like when people don't know anything and post like they do and it only make other confuse to know things. Kepler Bios tweaker is made to change settings not to edit settings in bios. ask any coder around here.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Another game title that needs more than 106% power.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


go to the front page and download the EVGA HC vBios rev1 and flash it you will have 115% PT= 340W and 1.212v unlocked right out of the box.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Is there much point in me flashing the bios with my score as I don't think I will get much more out of it?


the only way to know it if you flash it and play it. keep in mind the same score you did acquired in the first time doesn't mean you will have it again you may have and may not.


----------



## cowie

Sky can you do something for pl with my DCII 780 bios?

http://www.filedropper.com/780dciis

Had to buy that guy a beer for a bios i did not even like last time,aint doing it agian you know what i mean?

Thanks for rev1 will try now


----------



## tinuz97

Still testing, 3dmark score the same as techinferno on the moment, so just as good!
Only booting is like vroooooooommmmmmmm, no B4 status message anymore like the original bios and techinferno one (extra time because the vga bios info screen, original inno3d has that to)

Only thing that is weird that this one is feeling smoother in 3dmark altough the score is the same +-.
Is that because this realy hits the 115% wall maybey?
Original bios and techinferno only hits 90-99% tdp, now i am hitting the 115% wall LOL.

Going to test battelfield 3 in a moment, i take a break now.

Conclusion:
So far in benchmarks i have the same score, only it feels much smoother.
Maybey you can make a 'standard' version, and a inno3d ichill herculez version: just use the same bios that you use now, only maybey you can change fan settings so that it can be lower as 39% idle (do you have that to? )


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Still testing, 3dmark score the same as techinferno on the moment, so just as good!
> Only booting is like vroooooooommmmmmmm, no B4 status message anymore like the original bios and techinferno one (extra time because the vga bios info screen, original inno3d has that to)
> 
> Only thing that is weird that this one is feeling smoother in 3dmark altough the score is the same +-.
> Is that because this realy hits the 115% wall maybey?
> Original bios and techinferno only hits 90-99% tdp, now i am hitting the 115% wall LOL.
> 
> Going to test battelfield 3 in a moment, i take a break now.
> 
> Conclusion:
> So far in benchmarks i have the same score, only it feels much smoother.
> Maybey you can make a 'standard' version, and a inno3d ichill herculez version: just use the same bios that you use now, only maybey you can change fan settings so that it can be lower as 39% idle (do you have that to? )


try now

GK110HC-vBios-by-skyn3t-rev1-inno3d.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## tinuz97

Holy crap, that is fast, did come from kitchen for coffee, and voila LOL.

Flashing with coffee


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Holy crap, that is fast, did come from kitchen for coffee, and voila LOL.
> 
> Flashing with coffee


going to eat now fresh coffe coming up


----------



## MerkageTurk

So which bios is the best for reference evga 780 with fast boot


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good job and please post back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it set to 25% idle fan dunno if i low it will be better to others.
> UNOE, did you read what tinuz97 wrote above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Im here to speed things up quickly not trow some crap boot advertise in slow your windows boot to 2 to 12 seconds just to have the forum advertise in your computer saying "TECH|INFERNO" . I do things clean here at OCN we do make it right we don't force no one to register in forum, post count waiting to be approve to download on 229kb file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is why I had not answered you question asking me "how good my bios is over TI bios"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you already notice something good, now go bench and give us your thoughts. Like i said in my previous post I have been working on this Bios for about tow months, it may no be perfect but I'm sure it is way much better than TI.
> 
> I never moded any BIOS in my live. this is my first bios I only have curiosity to know how things works. "I'm a source code addicted reader." cuz I want to know things.
> 
> This is the only way to see who made that vBios not in your boot screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make this clear enough here because I don't like when people don't know anything and post like they do and it only make other confuse to know things. Kepler Bios tweaker is made to change settings not to edit settings in bios. ask any coder around here.


Hey skyn3t great job with these bios. Very impressive work! I've been able to get fire strike stable at 1254core and 3456mem where as with reference bios i could only reach 2115 on the core from a cold boot if i was lucky.



Only thing is the fan is still only spinning up to 3200rpm @ 100%. The reference bios that came on the card allow the fan to spin up to 4200rpm @ 100%. Is it possible to set the fan control range maximum percent to 125? Or change the maximum fan rpm to 4200?


----------



## tinuz97

Keeps on 39% to.

Maybey a idea to look in my original inno3d ichill herculez bios and compare?
May they use other settings?

Or nicer, mod the inno3d bios with your tweaks like you do on your bios








If that is possible i 110% donate you if you have paypal









GK110 inno3d original.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## phaseshift

does nvflash take long?

once you enter the command "--override -6"

it says "Nvidia Firmware Update Utlitiy (Version 5.143)"

kinda just sits there, trying to use skyn3t's bios


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> does nvflash take long?
> 
> once you enter the command "--override -6"
> 
> it says "Nvidia Firmware Update Utlitiy (Version 5.143)"
> 
> kinda just sits there, trying to use skyn3t's bios


if you got a GTX 780 then please update your sig, still shows GTX 680..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> does nvflash take long?
> 
> once you enter the command "--override -6"
> 
> it says "Nvidia Firmware Update Utlitiy (Version 5.143)"
> 
> kinda just sits there, trying to use skyn3t's bios


restart and try again

busy now I need to code this here first







told ya fresh coffe coming up look that mist lol


----------



## tinuz97

And voila, just beat my previous 3dmark score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650152

Gpu 1215 again (does not like 1228, crash) only funny thing is that my ddr now likes 3402mhz ( 50mhz extra, techinferno max 3352).

Let's see if it wants to go higher the memory


----------



## tinuz97

That looks nice, thx now i am getting hungry to.
Altough i would code the coffee, looks pretty hot, 200% fan speed is my advice for that cup of coffee.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if you got a GTX 780 then please update your sig, still shows GTX 680..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> restart and try again
> 
> busy now I need to code this here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told ya fresh coffe coming up look that mist lol


was able to flash

I used this version from this post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/4960#post_20397924

and it flashed right away. Not gonna have any issues using that right?


----------



## Urobulus

Alright just woke up and have my coffee now: will soon download the Rev1 vBios and test is on my side. Just need to do a run of my benchmarks first again and write down the scores (to compared with the Rev1 scores after).

One thing though Sky: I'm currently running stable at 1175 core and 1675 Memory, on the 320.49 WHQL driver.

Do you want me to stay on that driver for the tests, and am I supposed to raise my clocks above with your vBios or you want the tests to be done with the same clocks?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> That looks nice, thx now i am getting hungry to.
> Altough i would code the coffee, looks pretty hot, 200% fan speed is my advice for that cup of coffee.


I think I should mod the fan right beside my chick


----------



## tinuz97

Holy mother of santaclaus.
3456mhz ddr now!
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650223

That is like 100 already higher! (x2 ofcourse,so 6912mhz)

Dude i like the bios already hahaha.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Alright just woke up and have my coffee now: will soon download the Rev1 vBios and test is on my side. Just need to do a run of my benchmarks first again and write down the scores (to compared with the Rev1 scores after).
> 
> One thing though Sky: I'm currently running stable at 1175 core and 1675 Memory, on the 320.49 WHQL driver.
> 
> Do you want me to stay on that driver for the tests, and am I supposed to raise my clocks above with your vBios or you want the tests to be done with the same clocks?


I need you to remove that drivers the 320.49 is too buggy.

you can use the guide in the first post or you can use a shortcut. download on Drive Fusion first than remove the Nvidia drivers - go to CP/Unist/Change/Prog locate >> Nvidia Graphic Drivers remove it and restart, come back in the same location and remove the rest it may ask to reboot again than do it. after that go back than and check if is anything left than you open the Drive Fusion and point it to remove nvidia drivers do it twice till you boot without any drivers you will know everything will my huge









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Holy mother of santaclaus.
> 3456mhz ddr now!
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650223
> 
> That is like 100 already higher! (x2 ofcourse,so 6912mhz)
> 
> Dude i like the bios already hahaha.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> was able to flash
> 
> I used this version from this post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/4960#post_20397924
> 
> and it flashed right away. Not gonna have any issues using that right?


That's is not my vBios my friend.

This is my HC vBios


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> restart and try again
> 
> busy now I need to code this here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told ya fresh coffe coming up look that mist lol


just had that breakfast too btw except for the fluffy thing on the right of the plate....pancake? lol


----------



## Urobulus

Okay maybe it's me who doesn't understand but what you are saying above is how to remove drivers, and I know full well how to do that (I use Drive Sweeper on my side). Doesn't tell me which driver you'd like the tests to be done on. Again maybe it's just me who didn't read right, not fully awake yet









By the way 320.49 doesn't seem to buggy at all from the hundreds of comments I read on it... Anything before was indeed a pile of crap and the last known driver to be decent was the 314.XX one...

Anyway will just wait for your reply before I uninstall my current 320.49; will flash the cards and go smoke one for now.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Anyway will just wait for your reply before I uninstall my current 320.49; will flash the cards and go smoke one for now.


beat you to it...


----------



## Urobulus

Oh one last thing also: it is absolutely necessary I go with your instruction mentionned for Nvflash (the override command) or it won't matter at all?

Because usually when flashing I use the --protectoff command followed by Nvflash -i00 -4 -5 -6 xxxx.rom

Just checking to make sure if for whatever reason that would change anything but last time I checked both would do the exact same thing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> just had that breakfast too btw except for the fluffy thing on the right of the plate....pancake? lol


no this is a hot sandwich with provolone melted cheese and turkey breast in the pan.


----------



## tinuz97

3496 mhz memory is the max i think.....
So that is a huge improvement for me !
Think i cannot go higher as this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650330

Maybey i need to push the i7 harder lol.

So 140mhz extra memory power (x2, so 280mhz total) with this bios.
And much faster booting up on my motherboard


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay maybe it's me who doesn't understand but what you are saying above is how to remove drivers, and I know full well how to do that (I use Drive Sweeper on my side). Doesn't tell me which driver you'd like the tests to be done on. Again maybe it's just me who didn't read right, not fully awake yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way 320.49 doesn't seem to buggy at all from the hundreds of comments I read on it... Anything before was indeed a pile of crap and the last known driver to be decent was the 314.XX one...
> 
> Anyway will just wait for your reply before I uninstall my current 320.49; will flash the cards and go smoke one for now.


you beat me nothing LOL , Drive Sweeper only going to give you an headache. it will leave most of register file there. we don't use it anymore this is for old OS and old drivers. you just got Pwned now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Oh one last thing also: it is absolutely necessary I go with your instruction mentionned for Nvflash (the override command) or it won't matter at all?
> 
> Because usually when flashing I use the --protectoff command followed by Nvflash -i00 -4 -5 -6 xxxx.rom
> 
> Just checking to make sure if for whatever reason that would change anything but last time I checked both would do the exact same thing.


follow my lead please guide is there LOL


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That's is not my vBios my friend.
> 
> This is my HC vBios


no I know, I meant I used the nvflash that was in that posts, but then I reflashed with your vbios.


----------



## phaseshift

are there any special settings you guys are using for fire strike? I just bought 3dmark and don't really know what settings to use when running it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> no I know, I meant I used the nvflash that was in that posts, but then I reflashed with your vbios.


If that work's for you is fine.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> are there any special settings you guys are using for fire strike? I just bought 3dmark and don't really know what settings to use when running it.


just run Fire Strike include demo that's it


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just run Fire Strike include demo that's it


Okay so here's stock values using your vBIOS file

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650361


----------



## gpvecchi

@skyn3t Could you please mod this bios, please?
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141240/EVGA.GTX780.3072.130531_1.rom
I'd need 30-100% fan speed, 1.2125V voltage and 350W power target; if you have time could you make two versions, one with boost disabled and one enabled with same bios clocks?
Than you soooooooooo much!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Okay so here's stock values using your vBIOS file
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650361


nice score for stock

Now dial the
GPU clock offset to +65 set memory to +400 if you pass it
GPU clock offset to +78 set memory to +400 if you pass it
GPU clock offset to +78 set memory to +410 or 420 keep increase the mmemory by increment of 10 or 20. till you crash when you crash dial it back to previous stable bench and you be all set.
you should be hit 1241MHz easy or 1254MHz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> @skyn3t Could you please mod this bios, please?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141240/EVGA.GTX780.3072.130531_1.rom
> I'd need 30-100% fan speed, 1.2125V voltage and 350W power target; if you have time could you make two versions, one with boost disabled and one enabled with same bios clocks?
> Than you soooooooooo much!


rev1 has 340w you dont need extra 10w for it, boost disable won't make any difference once you got 1.212v and PT to 115% = 340W my vBios you going to keep a straight like on GPU clock it will not going to drop. so no worth the hassle to mod this again.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> hey oldmanmaxx, glad to see you made it here on OCN....I was in your EVGA thread when you first got your 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway....I'm positive its not a driver issue. DS2 is the biggest POST port I have ever played. Even worse than GTA 4....and GTA 4 was a horrendous port!! The cards are way more than capable to handle the game....its just an epic failure on the developer's part. Trust me, the damn game feels like a pre-alpha build.....it's like, how the heck did this even pass QC? I heard consoles were just as bad too. The DS2 sales were far below projected sales, and THQ soon went bankrupt after that.....ain't nobody want to buy a broken ass game.


Hey steven88, thanks for the welcome.

Hahaha... I had no idea about Darksiders 2 being that bad of a port, thanks for the enlightening. I was actually considering getting it in the steam sale, but I am definitely not anymore. Well I guess @Anoxy 's problem is "solved" then.


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I have 650D, in front i have Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm (which is pretty much best 200mm out there), then i have at the back Corsair AF 120 as exhaust and top 2x SP120s in my H100i... I was getting before like 78c @ 70% fan speed (throttling started on that temp on my card)... Then i made simple mod to my case and cut the metallic mesh off from front (which is next to the 200mm fan) and my temps dropped like 5C (Bitfenix fan now push air like half more better, the mesh really crippled it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was playing yesterday hours Far Cry 3 which is very intense game @ 1.212V and temps never exceeded over 75c @ 70%. I expect the temps drop atleast couple degrees when summer settles down, its so hot in here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, I've found that with one 780 you really don't need extra side or floor fans... but once you go sli with the non-blower style cards you absolutely need extra case flow if you want to keep your cards from throttling.


----------



## Renairy

For all those wondering about the easiest/*best* way to flash, look here...

Downlaod Kepler BIOS tweaker and place it in the NVflash directory. Open it and then click OPEN BIOS, then select the BIOS you wish to flash.
Once you have done so, click FLASH BIOS. Bob is your uncle.

Your NVflash folder should look something like this, place your BIOS's in the same folder.



Skynet... please post this in the OP.... its alot easier than CMD prompting.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nice score for stock
> 
> Now dial the
> GPU clock offset to +65 set memory to +400 if you pass it
> GPU clock offset to +78 set memory to +400 if you pass it
> GPU clock offset to +78 set memory to +410 or 420 keep increase the mmemory by increment of 10 or 20. till you crash when you crash dial it back to previous stable bench and you be all set.
> you should be hit 1241MHz easy or 1254MHz


well I'm running OC scanner with 65+ I see about 2-4 artifacts, do I keep going until the driver crashes? Or should I use fire strike to determine stability instead of OC scanner.

edit: It's not bad artifacts, it just like a millisecond blip on a small part of the screen...which I'm not even sure if it is artifacts lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> For all those wondering about the easiest/*best* way to flash, look here...
> 
> Downlaod Kepler BIOS tweaker and place it in the NVflash directory. Open it and then click OPEN BIOS, then select the BIOS you wish to flash.
> Once you have done so, click FLASH BIOS. Bob is your uncle.
> 
> Your NVflash folder should look something like this, place your BIOS's in the same folder.
> 
> 
> 
> Skynet... please post this in the OP.... its alot easier than CMD prompting.


no software to flash any bios is good as the CMD buddy. software tends to crash and be buggy. CMD if you don't do it right it won't work it means 100% safe than any software. You may find it easy but I do find it safe.







opinion is always something.

3 not E please


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nice score for stock
> 
> Now dial the
> GPU clock offset to +65 set memory to +400 if you pass it
> GPU clock offset to +78 set memory to +400 if you pass it
> GPU clock offset to +78 set memory to +410 or 420 keep increase the mmemory by increment of 10 or 20. till you crash when you crash dial it back to previous stable bench and you be all set.
> you should be hit 1241MHz easy or 1254MHz


hmmm with stock bios I was able to hit 1212mhz on Valley, with vbios both yours and the one from tech inferno anything over 1200mhz Valley doesn't even run, it just crashes.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> 3496 mhz memory is the max i think.....
> So that is a huge improvement for me !
> Think i cannot go higher as this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650330
> 
> Maybey i need to push the i7 harder lol.
> 
> So 140mhz extra memory power (x2, so 280mhz total) with this bios.
> And much faster booting up on my motherboard


hey tinuz97 take 5 and fill this up Create RiG I wish everyone here would take 5 minutes and fill the RiG info it helps a lot whe it comes to have a issue it does speed thing up and many people have the help you need right after you post it. All OCN members have to consider it as a top priority. please guys do it.

best
skyn3t


----------



## malmental

direct email ti me from a buyer associate friend of mine for iMicros and Newbizz, info on the WF3 (Rev 2.0)
it doesn't have the list of enhancement or changes but only model and UPC code changes.
the actual physical changes are still 'hush-hush' for now but I kinda was informed already..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> hmmm with stock bios I was able to hit 1212mhz on Valley, with vbios both yours and the one from tech inferno anything over 1200mhz Valley doesn't even run, it just crashes.


did you give it a bit of juice? I mean voltage? looks like you increased the core but not the voltage any card will crash with high clock and low voltage. click in voltage in Precision X . this little windows will pop up slide it all the way up and click apply if you have more than once GPU click select GPU in voltage control and slide once more all the way up.

by the way you should start the OC with GPU clock offset to +39 if you pass than +52 and keep increase it by increment of +13


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> direct email ti me from a buyer associate friend of mine for iMicros and Newbizz, info on the WF3 (Rev 2.0)
> it doesn't have the list of enhancement or changes but only model and UPC code changes.
> the actual physical changes are still 'hush-hush' for now but I kinda was informed already..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see there a difference. 256bit bus??? lol what they made a 256bit in this newer card? wth

best
revro


----------



## Ziver

I just tried skyn3t's bios and its working good. How is the 1.2v for daily usage ? My temps never go higher then 70c ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I just tried skyn3t's bios and its working good. How is the 1.2v for daily usage ? My temps never go higher then 70c ?


it is safe because the GPU will down clock and down voltage when you don't need it







even if you set ti to 1.212v


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> direct email ti me from a buyer associate friend of mine for iMicros and Newbizz, info on the WF3 (Rev 2.0)
> it doesn't have the list of enhancement or changes but only model and UPC code changes.
> the actual physical changes are still 'hush-hush' for now but I kinda was informed already..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see there a difference. 256bit bus??? lol what they made a 256bit in this newer card? wth
> 
> best
> revro
Click to expand...

probably a typo because it still has 3GB of VRAM so it technically can't be.


----------



## Urobulus

Alright tried your vBios for 3 rounds of testing on my side Sky and unfortunately my scores stay almost the same as before in everything, sometimes a bit lower, and I noticed that it is now throttling sometimes VERY briefly when reaching the 75-80 degrees...

I never experienced any throttling with the TI vBios, even when trying to provoke it by lowering my fan speed and letting it reach over 90 degrees. But again if I'm not mistaken Boost is enabled in yours; it is not in the TI one.

So yeah unfortunately that vBios is not giving me better results than the TI one, hope my input can help for whatever.

Still happy though that I have a stable 1175 core / 1675 memory... Not the best but still very good


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Alright tried your vBios for 3 rounds of testing on my side Sky and unfortunately my scores stay almost the same as before in everything, sometimes a bit lower, and I noticed that it is now throttling sometimes VERY briefly when reaching the 75-80 degrees...
> 
> I never experienced any throttling with the TI vBios, even when trying to provoke it by lowering my fan speed and letting it reach over 90 degrees. But again if I'm not mistaken Boost is enabled in yours; it is not in the TI one.
> 
> So yeah unfortunately that vBios is not giving me better results than the TI one, hope my input can help for whatever.
> 
> Still happy though that I have a stable 1175 core / 1675 memory... Not the best but still very good


ok.
why you never filled the 780 Owners club with GPU-Z with your nick on it? can you fill up the RiG info please. We need to know what hardware you are running. CPU clock, GPU clock all that stuff. better info better help. I can't do anything more for you. sorry


----------



## tinuz97

Here a screenshot while played battlefield 3 for you info skyn3t.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bj9ztydaar1n6xx/BATTLEFIELD%203.png

Lol i wants to use 118 tdp sometimes?
Working perfect with gaming so far ( clocked little lower ofcourse for 24/7)


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you give it a bit of juice? I mean voltage? looks like you increased the core but not the voltage any card will crash with high clock and low voltage. click in voltage in Precision X . this little windows will pop up slide it all the way up and click apply if you have more than once GPU click select GPU in voltage control and slide once more all the way up.
> 
> by the way you should start the OC with GPU clock offset to +39 if you pass than +52 and keep increase it by increment of +13


DOH! Okay will tests! crossing fingers!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> DOH! Okay will tests! crossing fingers!


I know it


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know it


I think im becoming more paranoid, I have a ref gtx 780 and use a custom profile with your vbios precision x shows fan at 90% but it doesn't sound like its at 90% not very audible and doesn't seem like it's spinning at 90% am I wrong?


----------



## revro

ok i will go with akasa venom toxic case, too many people have haf 932 so lets be unique







and i already have some akasa psu and fans. will see how much will max temps go down after transplantation








tough 775 stays till 4930k comes out. any idea what mb to go with? the existing gigabyte mbs sound according to people here like nightmares ...

best
revro


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Here a screenshot while played battlefield 3 for you info skyn3t.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bj9ztydaar1n6xx/BATTLEFIELD%203.png
> 
> Lol i wants to use 118 tdp sometimes?
> Working perfect with gaming so far ( clocked little lower ofcourse for 24/7)


if don't fill out the Create RiG info you will put you in time out.







do it.

no replays for members with no RiG info. and proof.


----------



## tinuz97

I just did that, does it work?
Jeez so manny options......... lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> I just did that, does it work?
> Jeez so manny options......... lol


keep going to the end


----------



## tinuz97

Seems to work.
Thx for the tip!
Now on to gaming/testing again


----------



## mam72

I tried the OC edition BIOS but it would not work (as in it cannot be use at all)









Is there something I need to know or am I missing something, I am currently using a modified version of the stock 780 bios and it is fine with that


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it is safe because the GPU will down clock and down voltage when you don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even if you set ti to 1.212v


So skyn3t,

Can you just unlock the voltage of the my original bios ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Seems to work.
> Thx for the tip!
> Now on to gaming/testing again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> I tried the OC edition BIOS but it would not work (as in it cannot be use at all)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something I need to know or am I missing something, I am currently using a modified version of the stock 780 bios and it is fine with that


I don't see anything. most of you want help but i can't keep asking same thing over and over. last post mam72 no info too.

mam72 - you don't even know what bios you are using no one can help you with that. sorry but it goes to everyone join in a club and ask for help and don't clarify what is the problem with info wee need is useless. think before you write the post and make it clear to everyone.

PS: I'm not mad or trying to be a A$$ i just want the best for all of you.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> So skyn3t,
> 
> Can you just unlock the voltage of the my original bios ?


for 680? no sorry


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Which fans do you use atm? You can configure the mobo to run the fan faster.
> 
> If you don't mind noise, you could run Cooler master Excaliburs or something similar that move a lot of air, about 90 CFM.
> 
> I'll be running these on the 900D:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19001/fan-1195/Cougar_120mm_x_25mm_CFD_Series_LED_Fan_-_Red_LED_CF-D12HB-R.html?id=reEHTfyi&mv_pc=156


I'm just using four 140mm Fractal Design fans that were included with my case. My system is already pretty loud because the Arc Midi R2 is so open with the mesh top and front panels.
Though it's tough to tell what is specifically making all the noise because there's so much going on in my case :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> I'm extremely happy with my fan setup. 5x corsair AF140's (2 side, 1 bottom intake -- 2 top exhast) that are all connected to my Scythe KAze Master II controller. Then I have 4 gentle typhoons connected to the mobo that always run no matter what (two in the front of the case for intake -- 2 push pull on rad exhaust)
> 
> I think its pretty optimal for air cooling with these ACX coolers.


Nice, I've been looking at those corsair fans for a while, just haven't taken the leap to buy 4-5 of them to replace my Fractal case fans. I don't know how much improvement I'll get.
Also, would adding two more fans to my H100i so that it's in push/pull up top be beneficial to my entire system's cooling, or just my CPU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Yeah its very bad....my only advice is to turn OFF SLI....and also turn ON VSYNC. These two were the biggest improvements that I made to my setup. It still ran like crap though, but much smoother than before.


Ah, thanks for the advice! I'll give that a go tonight.


----------



## tinuz97

Weird, i i look here my rig info seems to work?
Or did i something wong maybey?
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5320188
Can you still not see my rig???


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> for 680? no sorry


I have a ref. Asus gtx780







)


----------



## phaseshift

I'm a little confused,

should we increase clocks until driver crashes or increase until artifacts start showing?


----------



## tinuz97

Ok, have it working now, i did not have a idea to enable the rig in the signature, my bad!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I'm a little confused,
> 
> should we increase clocks until driver crashes or increase until artifacts start showing?


either way but i do prefer when drivers crashes artifacts can be caused by anything. but when thing start to artifacts it because you are about to crash. so your choice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Ok, have it working now, i did not have a idea to enable the rig in the signature, my bad!


good work tinuz97 now cookies for you







gonna play BF3 now,
origin : skyraiD-0 i suck because i want all trophies 69/75


----------



## Ziver

skyn3t,
Can you just unlock the voltage of the my original bios ? I have ref. Asus GTX780







)


----------



## skyn3t

BF3 13.42M 1241MHzcore / 3336MHz Memory @ 1.212v


----------



## cowie

gotta try that bios i guess i have drivers crashes anything over 1267 for bf3 even with 1.30v
h70 cooled DCII


----------



## MerkageTurk

How should i set my fans in my 900D for my reference gtx 780

I have Default fans in the 900D

Plus H220 on top as exhaust


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> either way but i do prefer when drivers crashes artifacts can be caused by anything. but when thing start to artifacts it because you are about to crash. so your choice
> good work tinuz97 now cookies for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna play BF3 now,
> origin : skyraiD-0 i suck because i want all trophies 69/75


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650952


----------



## zpaf

Just test your bios with my reference Palit card.
The fan runs lower at 100%.
I have the same results as TI bios.
Good work.

@skyn3t I need more voltage .....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How should i set my fans in my 900D for my reference gtx 780
> 
> I have Default fans in the 900D
> 
> Plus H220 on top as exhaust


front fan intake back fan outtake top fan outtake
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> gotta try that bios i guess i have drivers crashes anything over 1267 for bf3 even with 1.30v
> h70 cooled DCII
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


let me have a look in your bios that one with 1.3v







and fill the Create RiG


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Just test your bios with my reference Palit card.
> The fan runs lower at 100%.
> I have the same results as TI bios.
> Good work.
> 
> @skyn3t I need more voltage .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yah, for what to blow your card out LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/650952
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


good work now you need to read a bit more. it does help









see no crash at all round after round.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> skyn3t,
> Can you just unlock the voltage of the my original bios ? I have ref. Asus GTX780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


A reference bios with a 1.212v unlock and a power target of 115% would interesting to try on our ref cards.
The GK110HC-vBios-by-skyn3t-rev1 oc great but as far as im aware they are modified hydro copper bios and the fan doesn't seem to spin up properly.


----------



## tinuz97

so you are [ETiD]skyraiD-0?
I add you, if you see [GR]HorizonNL that is me








No idea who ROADKILL_JUNIOR is........ some 1 from here?


----------



## catdog13

really really happy with the GK110HC-vBios-by-skyn3t-rev1 bios

P.S. that score is with a 3770k at stock speeds

edit link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/923959
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> A reference bios with a 1.212v unlock and a power target of 115% would interesting to try on our ref cards.
> The GK110HC-vBios-by-skyn3t-rev1 oc great but as far as im aware they are modified hydro copper bios and the *fan doesn't seem to spin up properly*.


im seeing this too


----------



## tinuz97

Wut 1293mhz!? realy nice!


----------



## cowie

the bios is not getting me the voltage the vr i got on it does.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yah, for what to blow your card out LOL
> good work now you need to read a bit more. it does help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see no crash at all round after round.


mind pointing me in the direction of where to read? is it something along the lines of lowering memory to get more gpu power?

btw skyn3t some of the guys have mentioned already is it possible for you to create another vbios for the reference cards instead of the hydro copper. The fan profiles aren't working correctly.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> mind pointing me in the direction of where to read? is it something along the lines of lowering memory to get more gpu power?
> 
> btw skyn3t some of the guys have mentioned already is it possible for you to create another vbios for the reference cards instead of the hydro copper. The fan profiles aren't working correctly.


I'm cooking a new bios just give me a sec and I will post it for you.


----------



## xrrider

btw skyn3t some of the guys have mentioned already is it possible for you to create another vbios for the reference cards instead of the hydro copper. The fan profiles aren't working correctly.[/quote]

I don't think its as simple as just creating another bios for us reference card owners. I think the Hydro Copper bios naturally over clock better than the others. Skyn3t has unlocked voltage and the power target and probably done loads of other tweaks that allows them to OC even higher! Because the bios were originally made for a card that doesn't have a fan, I think it will be a miracle if he can improve the fan performance on these bios. Or modify a reference bios that will perform as well as his GK110HC-vBios-by-skyn3t-rev1. But we can hope!!


----------



## cowie

the bios i tried from skyn3t made has a max of 1.21v3d,2d.887v and lp3d1.06v no adjustment makes it any different using ab or nvi.

1290 is goose chase with this bios and cooling sorry to say or i have worse 780 ever card runs as the stock bios or slower,as matter of fact the stock dcii bios happens to give 1.234v 3d clocks since base voltage is 1.21v +37 = 1.234 real
Good base clocks are up which is nice and pl is taken care of too









I find it wierd







1.335v gets me close to what it takes me to run those clocks 1290+


----------



## cowie

1.35v like the software i seen










2600k @4.0


----------



## DjDaffyDuck

Hey, just joined the forum, here are my settings with my refrence model evga gtx 780 if it interests someone, havent had a single crash with those settings.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjDaffyDuck*
> 
> Hey, just joined the forum, here are my settings with my refrence model evga gtx 780 if it interests someone, havent had a single crash with those settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome to our club, I nee three thing from you.

get the GPU-Z open it, click on validation tab put your user name there and click submit copy the link

Fill the form in the front page read it 2 lines only , fill it and put your GPU-Z link in the form you know where and sen it out.

click here Create RiG fill this out, afte you done you should have something similar to mine user your user name all you computer info.

than you going to have cookies if not no cookies for you.


----------



## DjDaffyDuck

Thanks, pretty sure i followed all the steps.

WHERE IZ MY COKEIZ


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjDaffyDuck*
> 
> Thanks, pretty sure i followed all the steps.
> 
> WHERE IZ MY COKEIZ


still no cookiz yet. no rig info added.







780 owners form filled right


----------



## Vakturion

Got my SLI 780's running under water, now I just need to figure out the overclocking thing










Tips for a complete noob?


----------



## max883

where can i get a 1.35v bios? im using water cooling


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> Got my SLI 780's running under water, now I just need to figure out the overclocking thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips for a complete noob?


rig specs.?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> where can i get a 1.35v bios? im using water cooling


Pretty sure it is only the non-reference PCB cards that may be able to do that, at least the 780 Classy is confirmed for 1.35V available to software.

Or hardmod like cowie, the way gpus have always gotten higher voltage. The VRMs on reference cards are the weak point though, 1.35V is getting into the scary voltage range for those.


----------



## Vakturion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> rig specs.?


I've just filled out a rigbuilder form, it should be in my signature now


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> rig specs.?
> 
> 
> 
> I've just filled out a rigbuilder form, it should be in my signature now
Click to expand...

ooh, nice...


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone got their EVGA 780 Classy yet? Any overclocking results to share?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Has anyone got their EVGA 780 Classy yet? Any overclocking results to share?


inb4 people complaining about that the classy doesnt overclock any better than reference card, even when they paid hundreds of euros premium over reference


----------



## szeged

anyone know if the evga titan hydro copper waterblock would fit an evga gtx 780 since they share the same pcb? i have an extra titan block atm and was thinking about getting a 780 to go in a separate rig and was hoping i could use the block. If not i might have to get another titan to go in that rig lol.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> inb4 people complaining about that the classy doesnt overclock any better than reference card, even when they paid hundreds of euros premium over reference


IIRC it's only a 50$ premium over the ref cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> IIRC it's only a 50$ premium over the ref cards.


yep just $50 more for (hopefully) premium performance. Even though just 1 benching session with kingpin on a (most likely) super cherry picked card and everyone goes nuts over it lol.


----------



## Tonza

50$ premium translates in here Finland to hundreds of euros


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep just $50 more for (hopefully) premium performance. Even though just 1 benching session with kingpin on a (most likely) super cherry picked card and everyone goes nuts over it lol.


I don't think anyone will be running 1400Mhz + core 24/7 like Vince benched at, but just having higher voltage than reference cards should allow better overclocks. On air it will still be more of a silicon lottery, water or better should let them fly a bit more though.
I'm still holding out for the 780 Lightning.


----------



## trickeh2k

Veyr nice sky, just tried the inno3d bios you made. Now, I think you mentioned this earlier (haven't read through all post this day yet) but even though this one makes me game stable at 1215Mhz (mem untouched though) it seems that either the memory is more important than the 13Mhz or that it's somehow a bit crippled. I get approximately 2 fps lower average fps in grid 2 than on 1202Mhz (think I had 75Mhz oc on the ram).

Will try to see if I can do some mem clocking too, seems like tinuz97 was succesful with some oc to the mem so there might be some headroom for me too. Really hope it will because that is the sore spot for my card so far of the attempts. Kudos for the new vbios sky!


----------



## Vakturion

So with the rig below can anyone help me overclock my graphics cards, or let me know where to look to get started. I don't have any experience in this









Looking at EVGA Precision X, and just don't know where to start.

Thanks.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no software to flash any bios is good as the CMD buddy. software tends to crash and be buggy. CMD if you don't do it right it won't work it means 100% safe than any software. You may find it easy but I do find it safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinion is always something.
> 
> 3 not E please


So if opinion is always something, then maybe have it there for others to decide then, instead of you making the decision for them?
Ive used it 1000 times and 1000 times its worked flawlessly.

And CMD prompt is software BUDDY. It is a command line interpreter application.
Please post my guide in the OP please.

KBT uses CMD prompt for the commands. It's a shell.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> So with the rig below can anyone help me overclock my graphics cards, or let me know where to look to get started. I don't have any experience in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at EVGA Precision X, and just don't know where to start.
> 
> Thanks.


Start with the gpu clock offset and go in +13 steps until you find where it crashes and back off 13 then start the memory offset and go in +50 which seems to work well for most. Should be able to do +300 without an issue. SOme can not but I see most do get +300 or more on the memory offset. Also do not forget to click on the voltage button in precision and unlock overvoltage and set the voltage for both cards to the max +38mv. Run Unigine Heaven or Valley to test and also 3Dmark11 if you have it. Firestrike works well also to test. Just be aware that benchmarks clocks will not likely be stable in games such as BF3. You normally need to back off the gpu and memory clocks. I had to and so did many others.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> So with the rig below can anyone help me overclock my graphics cards, or let me know where to look to get started. I don't have any experience in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at EVGA Precision X, and just don't know where to start.
> 
> Thanks.


This guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_30 learned me the basics. It's for 670 i know, but it's a good start. Only thing you can't really use is the offset values since they don't really comply to the 780s. If you're on reference card i'd say you can start with and oc at around 140-145 and then work your way from there.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So if opinion is always something, then maybe have it there for others to decide then, *instead of you making the decision for them*?
> Ive used it 1000 times and 1000 times its worked flawlessly.
> 
> And CMD prompt is software BUDDY. It is a command line interpreter application.
> Please post my guide in the OP please.
> 
> KBT uses CMD prompt for the commands. It's a shell.


I'm not making decision for no one here but looks like you want your decision in the front page. Things won't work like that., you can keep your opinions in this thread,you can post what ever you want as longer it is under the forum rules, but I'm not going to add this to the front page sorry. CMD is a built in software that your software uses it at third party running in the background. so what comes first yours or CMD? I think I'm right. right ?

That's no KBT developed for 780 yet. so old fashion CMD will continues like it always has been.

thank you for your understanding

best
skyn3t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't think anyone will be running 1400Mhz + core 24/7 like Vince benched at, but just having higher voltage than reference cards should allow better overclocks. On air it will still be more of a silicon lottery, water or better should let them fly a bit more though.
> I'm still holding out for the 780 Lightning.


I have the same thoughts 1400Mhz + will be for benching I don't thing it will be a clock for running 24/7 with that high voltage, people just thinking in high clock's but they forget about temp's, card will fry on air "I think" for couplke of run it may be ok but we only will know for sure went it come to our hands and see how it will handle the air vs water or any third party colling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Veyr nice sky, just tried the inno3d bios you made. Now, I think you mentioned this earlier (haven't read through all post this day yet) but even though this one makes me game stable at 1215Mhz (mem untouched though) it seems that either the memory is more important than the 13Mhz or that it's somehow a bit crippled. I get approximately 2 fps lower average fps in grid 2 than on 1202Mhz (think I had 75Mhz oc on the ram).
> 
> Will try to see if I can do some mem clocking too, seems like tinuz97 was succesful with some oc to the mem so there might be some headroom for me too. Really hope it will because that is the sore spot for my card so far of the attempts. Kudos for the new vbios sky!


Thank you buddy i'm trying my best here for everyone. I was working with some friends today since 8:30am today i got so much tired and had to have a time out. too much 06 D1 08 82 FC FF FF FF 02 00 00 00 12 D1 08 82 for today. need to rest.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> So with the rig below can anyone help me overclock my graphics cards, or let me know where to look to get started. I don't have any experience in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at EVGA Precision X, and just don't know where to start.
> 
> Thanks.


Open up the EVGA precision X click on the Performance Log, the first tihink you will see is the "GPU Power %" just double click a big black windows will pop up. run any benchmark software you have like 3Dmark, heaven, if don't download in MSI kombustor very light weight software to push the GPU to its high clocks just for few seconds. close it go back to "Performance Log" right click and pause it. take a screenshot "hold up the Print screen aka "PRTSC" , open Windows Paint, pate it there and upload it here. so we can see wehat you GPU is capable of. this is a little for you to start. any more help just let us know.

Thanks for filled the Create RiG and 780's owners submit.

best
skyn3t


----------



## phaseshift

ummm...sooo

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/652297



WHAT?!?

will run tests again


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> ummm...sooo
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/652297
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!?
> 
> will run tests again


LOL this is a huge 3Dmark bug, I do remember have one like that with my old 670's puppy's .

here
single 670 P14969








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3718253

sli 670 P14841








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3774133


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL this is a huge 3Dmark bug, I do remember have one like that with my old 670's puppy's .


lol

so here's the right one

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/652313


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skyn3t HC vBios update
> 
> nvflash1.3.4+GK110HC-vBios-by-skyn3t-rev1.zip 536k .zip file
> 
> PT set to 115% = 340W
> Boost 2.0 enable - the card runs at the clocks you set it to
> Voltage is set to manual you must dial up to 1.212v
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, card idles normally at 2d voltage *fixed
> HC vbios is no throttling
> 
> For who has a good OC card this bios will going to increase score. for who continues crash on benchmark must low the memory and find the sweet spot , all crashes are caused by memory OC some card has a good memory OC and some don't.
> 
> URL=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/920800]score 15779[/URL]
> 1241MHz core
> 540MHz memory
> 1.212v


can i flash this bios on my gigabyte windforce edtiion gpus gtx 780 , i have 3 cards so will be trying this on 1 for now and see how it goes from there -
i tried flashing vis nvflasher program but it says a new version is required --

can some one point the link to the latest version so i can flash ...thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can i flash this bios on my gigabyte windforce edtiion gpus gtx 780 , i have 3 cards so will be trying this on 1 for now and see how it goes from there -
> i tried flashing vis nvflasher program but it says a new version is required --
> 
> can some one point the link to the latest version so i can flash ...thanks


yes you can, try one at once if you have tree card skip twice and flash it, the third card will be flashed. post back.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Oh shut up. Fool.
> I'm now convinced you have zero idea what your talking about.
> You say Kepler Bios Tweaker isnt designed for 780 yet ?
> 780 is Kepler !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post it in the Original OP as an option and stop talking as if you're mr know it all.
> All i asked was that you show others there is an alternate/easier method. Why was that so hard for you ?
> 
> This is my contribution to the club ... allow it


Why are you so upset? You can start your own thread with the info/guide.

Being hostile & insulting doesn't help your case (especially after all the hard work Skyn3t did), I was going to try out your way until I saw your attitude, not anymore.....

You need to chill.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes you can, try one at once if you have tree card skip twice and flash it, the third card will be flashed. post back.


should i use the following command

nvflash --6 bios.rom

this would flash the 1st gpu i think ...and if i want to flash the 2nd and 3rd gpu --what command should i use ..

thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *Oh shut up. Fool.*
> I'm now convinced you have zero idea what your talking about.
> You say Kepler Bios Tweaker isnt designed for 780 yet ?
> 780 is Kepler !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post it in the Original OP as an option and stop talking as if you're mr know it all.
> All i asked was that you show others there is an alternate/easier method. Why was that so hard for you ?
> 
> This is my contribution to the club ... allow it


excuse me ? Is this the manes you have? let me tell something kid if you are no happy here door is open go and don't come back. end of talk.

allow me to say once more that I confuse myself KBT to KGB. everyone make mistakes Mr: know everything.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> should i use the following command
> 
> nvflash --6 bios.rom
> 
> this would flash the 1st gpu i think ...and if i want to flash the 2nd and 3rd gpu --what command should i use ..
> 
> thanks


you may get a ID missmatch. It means stock rom image in your GPU does not match the rom image you are about to flash.This "--overhide" command enable you to force flash it. the zip file you just downloaded has instruction inside read it it will make it easy for you.

should be
nvflash bios-name.rom --override -6


----------



## skyn3t

dang i just cracked all the voltage in all bios









AsusDCII 1.212v done, need PT now
Inno3D 1.212v done, need PT now
EVGA ACX 1.212v done, need PT now
EVGA ref design 1.212v done PT 115% = 340W








MSI ref desigm 1.212v done PT 115% = 340W








Now I need more time to crack all the PT


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang i just cracked all the voltage in all bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsusDCII 1.212v done, need PT now
> Inno3D 1.212v done, need PT now
> EVGA ACX 1.212v done, need PT now
> EVGA Ref Design 1.212v done need PT 115% = 340W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need more time to crack all the PT


yes! rep! gonna get my fans spinning again! wooo lol


----------



## skyn3t

dang night night LOL got work tomorrow catch ya l8ter.


some eye candy


----------



## Vakturion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open up the EVGA precision X click on the Performance Log, the first tihink you will see is the "GPU Power %" just double click a big black windows will pop up. run any benchmark software you have like 3Dmark, heaven, if don't download in MSI kombustor very light weight software to push the GPU to its high clocks just for few seconds. close it go back to "Performance Log" right click and pause it. take a screenshot "hold up the Print screen aka "PRTSC" , open Windows Paint, pate it there and upload it here. so we can see wehat you GPU is capable of. this is a little for you to start. any more help just let us know.
> 
> Thanks for filled the Create RiG and 780's owners submit.
> 
> best
> skyn3t


Here you are, what am I capable of?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang night night LOL got work tomorrow catch ya l8ter.
> 
> 
> some eye candy


would u be issuing a new bios update with the voltage options unlocked ---or should i just use the one avaliable on the 1st page .

again excellent work brother - will post my results here later today after i get home from work ..

nvflash bios-name.rom --override -6

so this will flash the 1st gpu --and for the 2nd and 3d gpu what command should i use .

@ also if i upload my gigabyte bios here can you modify it ---like geting those extra volts ....

appreciated .


----------



## speedytech7

I am disappointed, my EVGA GTX 780 w/ ACX Cooling came to me defective. I have to wait a good week before I get it back. At least EVGA was kind enough to pay my shipping to them for RMA. Either way that is $25.00 for overnight shipping from Newegg that was wasted. It tricked me too, I though it was a driver conflict from my old AMD 7950 at first, nope Chuck Testa.... I reinstalled Windows and everything before realizing it was just a bad card. The up side is, now I have a fresh Windows install to re-tweak, this pleases my ADD. I'll post my 780 overclocks when it comes back home.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> would u be issuing a new bios update with the voltage options unlocked ---or should i just use the one avaliable on the 1st page .
> 
> again excellent work brother - will post my results here later today after i get home from work ..
> 
> nvflash bios-name.rom --override -6
> 
> so this will flash the 1st gpu --and for the 2nd and 3d gpu what command should i use .
> 
> @ also if i upload my gigabyte bios here can you modify it ---like geting those extra volts ....
> 
> appreciated .


The command
nvflash bios-name.rom --override -6
Will flash all your GPU. When use this command you have the option to flash witch is "Y" to continue and flash and skip witch is "S". If you skip the first attempt it will ask to flash the second card if you skip the second card it will ask to flash the third card.

Yes I will release all bios that have voltage and Power target unlocked. But first I will test it than release it.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The command
> nvflash bios-name.rom --override -6
> Will flash all your GPU. When use this command you have the option to flash witch is "Y" to continue and flash and skip witch is "S". If you skip the first attempt it will ask to flash the second card if you skip the second card it will ask to flash the third card.
> 
> Yes I will release all bios that have voltage and Power target unlocked. But first I will test it than release it.


thanks for the support brother --will you look in to the bios , i will upload it today its a gigabyte gtx 780 windforce edition -- if you can spare some time to look in to it ,,if its voltages / and power target can be increased ,...

thanks


----------



## Hacksword

Just got one yesterday. Man, is this thing awesome. Replaced my SLI 560's. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/537p2/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> thanks for the support brother --will you look in to the bios , i will upload it today its a gigabyte gtx 780 windforce edition -- if you can spare some time to look in to it ,,if its voltages / and power target can be increased ,...
> 
> thanks


anytime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> Just got one yesterday. Man, is this thing awesome. Replaced my SLI 560's. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/537p2/


welcome to the 780 Owner's club


----------



## skyn3t

@Vakturion you can start add +107 in power target see if you voltage goes up from the last graphic you posted. If it pass add another 13 on top on = 120 in precison x left midle corner click voltage slide way the way up you should see +38 if you are lucky if you do you can hit1.2v on stock and maybe caN DO 1215 TO 1228MHZ out of the box. Keep in mind +13 is increment to power target sometimes you do need to notch up +1 on top of 13 to change the core clock weird but it does happen.

PS: during the day I only use mobile typ0 will be hard and suck.


----------



## Vakturion

How do I get past 106% in the power Target?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakturion*
> 
> How do I get past 106% in the power Target?


Moded bios ;-)

Renayne I did asked you this will be end of talk we are not here to fight with other. Just because you want something it does mean you going to get, you have no manes. This is the point you insult others like you own them. Just stop.


----------



## Ribozyme

How much faster will the 880 be than the 780 you guys think? And will it use less power?


----------



## Vakturion

Still a noob to all this, could you point me in the right way, and what effects will this have on my hardware?


----------



## Renairy

If you want to knock your card over in 3 months time and want to blow up your PSU then flash with Skynet's BIOS's









Dude stop modding BIOS's if you do not know what the hell your doing. I can see alotttt of GPU's dying if they follow your instructions.
Stop it if you don't know what your doing.



Notice the low _(sarcasm)_ TDP he has set for the cards in the BIOS.
A reference GTX 780 is 250w max TDP... Skyn3t's great _(sarcasm)_ modded Hydro Copper BIOS's are 391w









And somehow, this BIOS is more OP worthy than my great _(not sarcasm)_ KBT NVflash method.









Bad Original Poster is bad


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> How much faster will the 880 be than the 780 you guys think? And will it use less power?


can't say that right now, GTX 880 is going to be different arch so there is no way of telling what it will be like.
I haven't heard about any engineering samples out there yet either.
gonna have to wait on that.

I will say this that from the past arch changes, the even numbers are disappointments and the odd numbered tweak versions are better to have.
to me this bodes true for the 460 / 560, 670 / 770 and so on but
the jump from the 670 to the 770 was slightly different and had more performance increase.

so with Maxwell, I'm at a loss...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow people calm down sky net was and is still contributing towards this thread. He has answered everyone's questions and requests and he even made us bios es without needing to wait to download from tech inferno

People take s break and eat a kit Kat and stop with the jealousy it will get you know where in life or internet.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow people calm down sky net was and is still contributing towards this thread. He has answered everyone's questions and requests and he even made us bios es without needing to wait to download from tech inferno


His Bios's are max 391W TDP...... um hello
Not everyone should attempt BIOS hash editing unless theyre experienced. One wrong edit would render a PCB useless.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well dude then don't flash it


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow everyone's negative today. So what if his a x owner of GPU maybe he is thinking of sli 780


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow everyone's negative today. So what if his a x owner of GPU maybe he is thinking of sli 780


seems he needs to check his attitude at the door and handle any grievance in PM or moderator assist.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm a Titan owner, I go into any thread I feel like. There is a lot of info about the GTX 780s in this thread and I like to learn more about it.

Great thread skyn3t, keep up the great work!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm a Titan owner, I go into any thread I feel like. There is a lot of info about the GTX 780s in this thread and I like to learn more about it.
> 
> Great thread skyn3t, keep up the great work!


and I still float around on 680 and 670 threads too.

I can agree with that but then you are also more / well respected on OCN.
I'm sure your etiquette is far more advanced then to start a fight.

just saying.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and I still float around on 680 and 670 threads too.
> 
> I can agree with that but then you are also more / well respected on OCN.
> I'm sure your etiquette is far more advanced then to start a fight.
> 
> just saying.


Yeah, I hate arguing. I try my best to keep the peace!


----------



## Renairy

Meh


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm a Titan owner, I go into any thread I feel like. There is a lot of info about the GTX 780s in this thread and I like to learn more about it.
> 
> Great thread skyn3t, keep up the great work!


Thank you. Im trying my best.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seems he needs to check his attitude at the door and handle any grievance in PM or moderator assist.


First, yes I am a titan owner and soon to be 780 owner.

Second, I think you misunderstand what I'm trying to say. Im saying skyn3t is doing a great job and should continue his work.

Not once did I say we should limit what bios we share, but we shouldn't act shocked when you have q bad attitude and people act negatively about it.

That being said, I can't wait to get my 780s and try other people's bios and compare them to my titans.

Sorry for any confusion caused malmental, I wasn't trying to come off as rude or having a bad attitude in my op. Just to clear that up.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone know if the evga titan hydro copper waterblock would fit an evga gtx 780 since they share the same pcb? i have an extra titan block atm and was thinking about getting a 780 to go in a separate rig and was hoping i could use the block. If not i might have to get another titan to go in that rig lol.


Yes it would


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Yes it would


anyone know if the aquacomputer backplate can fit a regular reference card? Was thinking of getting an evga back plate but the aquacomputer looks better and prob performs better.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> anyone know if the aquacomputer backplate can fit a regular reference card? Was thinking of getting an evga back plate but the aquacomputer looks better and prob performs better.


Long as it's a stock PCB designed for the 780 or Titan you should be GTG.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> First, yes I am a titan owner and soon to be 780 owner.
> 
> Second, I think you misunderstand what I'm trying to say. Im saying either is doing a great job and should continue his work.
> 
> Not once did I say we should limit what bios we share, but we shouldn't act shocked when you have q bad attitude and people act negatively about it.
> 
> That being said, I can't wait to get my 780s and try other people's bios and compare them to my titans.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion caused malmental, I wasn't trying to come off as rude or having a bad attitude in my op. Just to clear that up.


my bad too, it's all good brother, welcome when the 780 arrives..


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned.


----------



## szeged

Stupid phone making me misspell everything.

My last post should have said " I think skynet is doing a great job" not "either" is doing a great job









Glad we got that cleared up though. Can't wait to join the club and share my results and compare with others


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Yes it would


Thanks for letting me know:thumb:

Would suck to just have a useless block sitting around till I got a 3rd titan lol


----------



## mav451

Exciting developments - subbing now!


----------



## Macho Man

Sold my coworker my gigabyte ref card since he's been bugging me for it. Now should I get the asus cu2 or evga acx OR wait for the msi lightning? I will be buying 2 for sli


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Sold my coworker my gigabyte ref card since he's been bugging me for it. Now should I get the asus cu2 or evga acx OR wait for the msi lightning? I will be buying 2 for sli


The thunder calls, and it will strike down all who do not purchase a msi lightning.

Carry with you the thunderous strength of the storm.

Aka wait for the lightning.


----------



## Macho Man

Ok I think I'll wait out for the lightning!!! Lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Ok I think I'll wait out for the lightning!!! Lol


Consider this one as well:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Sold my coworker my gigabyte ref card since he's been bugging me for it. Now should I get the asus cu2 or evga acx OR wait for the msi lightning? I will be buying 2 for sli


unless you have a top case with great airflow or will go with water, i would say go for the evga sc card with blower fan

best
revro


----------



## Macho Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Consider this one as well:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


Yes that was the card I was thinking of. They have in stock on amazon I think, but now the lightning has grabbed my full attention with this triple over voltage technology. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## VettePilot

So who wants to buy my cards?lol I must have the Classy's. I wish they would allow the step up program for them.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Ok I think I'll wait out for the lightning!!! Lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Consider this one as well:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


Make sure you guys wear some rubber shoes got hit by lightning is not fun lol.

Just pasd by to see how things going. I got two buddy's that going to help me out to test myy vBios I thing in the next few days I will going to get it done. ;-) . But I think I will be realising two tonigh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Yes that was the card I was thinking of. They have in stock on amazon I think, but now the lightning has grabbed my full attention with this triple over voltage technology. Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## General123

Looks like I will just buy a Lightning when it first comes out, I usually just wait for the second shipment so its easier but not this time.


----------



## malmental

THREE DOWN and one more to go...!


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> In EVGA Precision I can't decrease the Voltage so I would assume that you can't. You can however decrease the memory and core clocks aswell as the power target to minus values.
> 
> Final stable clocks are 1215MHz core / 3580 Memory @ +38 (1.187v) After an hour in Metro Last Light.


I used the TI bios from the first page to undervolt. It allowed me to lower the max voltage to 1125mv. My card won't run at full load at any voltage lower than 1125 no matter how low I set it in precision x.


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> THREE DOWN and one more to go...!


Uhh 770s?


----------



## revro

on picture are 2 770 and one 780







i guess he is building a tripple 770 or 780sli, cant decipher the invoice

best
revro


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Anyone know when the next batch of Classified 780s are hitting? or perhaps when they're hitting newegg or anywhere else?


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Anyone know when the next batch of Classified 780s are hitting? or perhaps when they're hitting newegg or anywhere else?


No info posted as of yet here or at the EVGA forums. Best bet would probably be to do the auto-notify feature on their site and pray lol.


----------



## malmental

SLI 770's and SLI 780's in-coming....


----------



## revro

looking forward to hearing about your temps on the 780s gb wf3 sli. do you have some great case for it?

best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> looking forward to hearing about your temps on the 780s gb wf3 sli. do you have some great case for it?
> 
> best
> revro


slightly modded 300R, I might upgrade.


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rev1 has 340w you dont need extra 10w for it, boost disable won't make any difference once you got 1.212v and PT to 115% = 340W my vBios you going to keep a straight like on GPU clock it will not going to drop. so no worth the hassle to mod this again.


The one I posted is 80.10.37.00.80, it's newer than yours. So, that's why I asked for it... So please update your rev1 to latest bios...


----------



## szeged

cant decide if i want to buy 2 reference 780s, wait for 2 classifieds to come back in stock, or wait for msi to release the lightnings and hope i can order 2 faster than everyone else.

all gonna be put under water so included heatsink wont matter.

what do you guys think?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant decide if i want to buy 2 reference 780s, wait for 2 classifieds to come back in stock, or wait for msi to release the lightnings and hope i can order 2 faster than everyone else.
> 
> *all gonna be put under water so included heatsink wont matter.*
> 
> what do you guys think?


REFERENCE.


----------



## wermad

Reference, as you have a ton of block options. (check my contribution to the op).

EVGA will have a HC but they tend to be a bit pricey and EK maybe the only one who may develop blocks for the Classy and Lightning.


----------



## szeged

sounds good guys, already have one extra hydro copper from the titan im having to rma, might use it for now on one of the 780s till the titan gets back. then grab some 780 hydro coppers for the 780s when i get my titans back up and running lol. yay for interchangeable waterblocks, ty 780/titan shared pcb.


----------



## TheMuskr

really liking the skyn3t hydrocopper bios, seems to be working well.
here is my current valley scrore. I was watiching a steam on my second monitor during it so it is not as high as possible










http://imgur.com/lBZck1u


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sounds good guys, already have one extra hydro copper from the titan im having to rma, might use it for now on one of the 780s till the titan gets back. then grab some 780 hydro coppers for the 780s when i get my titans back up and running lol. yay for interchangeable waterblocks, ty 780/titan shared pcb.


Personally I would rather have heat killer of EK blocks. The Hydro coppers are pretty restrictive, and expnsive


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sounds good guys, already have one extra hydro copper from the titan im having to rma, might use it for now on one of the 780s till the titan gets back. then grab some 780 hydro coppers for the 780s when i get my titans back up and running lol. yay for interchangeable waterblocks, ty 780/titan shared pcb.












Interesting that MSI no longer pairs HK blocks with their cards. It would be sweet for HK to make a Lightning block


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> Personally I would rather have heat killer of EK blocks. The Hydro coppers are pretty restrictive, and expnsive


i dont know why but i just love the look of the hydro coppers, even if they come at a premium price and a slight decrease in performance, i would rather use them for any evga card.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont know why but i just love the look of the hydro coppers, even if they come at a premium price and a slight decrease in performance, i would rather use them for any evga card.


They are very minimalist which is nice.


----------



## jameschisholm

Could anyone hazard a guess as to how well BF4 and such graphically intensive games coming soon, will fair on my system if I bought a magical GTX 780 Graphics card? I suppose the leap from my current GPU would be rather noticeable.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Could anyone hazard a guess as to how well BF4 and such graphically intensive games coming soon, will fair on my system if I bought a magical GTX 780 Graphics card? I suppose the leap from my current GPU would be rather noticeable.


Yes it would be a big difference going to a 780. One 780 should run BF4 just fine at 1080P even with rather high settings. From what I have read the graphical intensity of BF4 is not going to be that much more then BF3. They do have better particle effects and physics in it, but the textures and everything else is pretty much cut and pasted from BF3. They are designing on 7970's from what one of the head guys at Dice said. They used xfired 7970 rigs at E3 to run the multiplayer on for people to try out. That was mainly for the wow factor it was said so they could max the settings out and the rigs looked cool as well.lol

WHen I first got my single 780 at stock clocks I was able to max BF3 out with FPS well over 60 the entire time.


----------



## Anoxy

I mean, BF3 isn't really a very demanding game...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I mean, BF3 isn't really a very demanding game...


No it is not.One 780 is more then enough. One 760 is enough. BF4 wont be either. If you look at the textures in BF3 they actually suck. Crysis is far better


----------



## jameschisholm

I don't think anything currently available can run Crysis 3 maxed completely and still have enjoyable frames


----------



## Zaxis01

I was able to get a PNY 780 with asic 61.8% custom bios stable for gaming at 1207mhz core and 1602 memory.

For benchmarking 3dmark11 and Heaven 4.0 i can get it to 1225mhz Core and 1600 Memory.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I don't think anything currently available can run Crysis 3 maxed completely and still have enjoyable frames


depends on a few variables in the equation.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I don't think anything currently available can run Crysis 3 maxed completely and still have enjoyable frames


at 1080 or 1440P? I got more than enough playable FPS with one 780 with it maxed at 1080.

here is a vid of 1440p Crysis 3 maxed on 1 780 



 I was getting 20-30fps more in 1080p.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> depends on a few variables in the equation.


Yeah, for crysis at 2560x1440, I just run it with everything turned up, and for aliasing i just use FXAA, to never drop below 60fps. Still looks pretty good.


----------



## Anoxy

Two 780s at 1440p, I run Crysis 3 maxed out with SMAAx2. Looks and feels great.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Two 780s at 1440p, I run Crysis 3 maxed out with SMAAx2. Looks and feels great.


You know it is awful but I can not tell any difference in any game with AA on or off. Crysis 3 looks no better at max or not. I guess my eyes do not pick up the changes at all.


----------



## Anoxy

At 1440p it's extremely difficult to tell the difference. SMAA x2 looking slightly better to me is most likely just confirmation bias.


----------



## tiaolipa

HI Guys!

I just registered to the Forum, though I've been reading Overclock.net from a long time!

I just bought two MSI reference 780, and use them on air.
I were never as hapy with a GPU setup as I am with this one.

My overclocked results and benches are comparable to 3 x 7970 or 3x GTX 770! I never thought that the 780 would hit that far at first place!

Played all Metro Last Light with everything turned on except Physics and SSAA on 4X,
both GPUs on 1215 core and 3400 on RAM.

Only one of the cards hit 1200mv though. One has 80.1% ASIC (the one that hits 1200mv) and the other has 71.1%

I live in Brazil which sometimes get pretty hot, with the overclocked settings on SLI with reference cooler, with one slot between the GPUs my highest temp (top GPU) sits around 69C, the other gets around 65C.

These are my scores on 3D Mark with the above settings:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6833525

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/892886

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/628735

Firestrike extreme wasn't stable with almost any overclock and I runned it with 1700andsomething on cores.

As I still don't have a signature, the rest of My rig are:

3930K @ 4.5 cooled by an H100
16Hz Gskill RAM @ 1600
MSI X79A GD65 8D mobo
Cougar 1050W PSU
Aerocool Xpredator with almost 14 silent fans

I'm trying to decide if Is hould or shouldn't utilize a custom bios to raise the second card's voltage to 1200+ or both and try to attain 1228 or more on both cards!

Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

I'm calling for Asus DCII 780 beta test and must understanding the good and fail the bios can be. you always have the option to flash back the GPU using IGPU, you always keep a bootable USB with Nvflash and backup bios in it.

All Asus Owners first two get the vBios.

Asus DCII 780
Voltage unlocked
PT unlocked - you are free to change it. using KBT. but i will deliver it with 115% / 340W

xarot
newone757
wsnnwa
Beatwolf
maxtoned
HammerForged
trama09

The rules for beta test
Do not pass the bios without my authorization because I will know if you do.
after the beta test complete delete all bios you had tested .
kept the final version.








PS: do not pm me asking for bios if you are not qualify.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> HI Guys!
> 
> I just registered to the Forum, though I've been reading Overclock.net from a long time!
> 
> I just bought two MSI reference 780, and use them on air.
> I were never as hapy with a GPU setup as I am with this one.
> 
> *My overclocked results and benches are comparable to 3 x 7970 or 3x GTX 770! I never thought that the 780 would hit that far at first place!
> *


Sorry I can't help you, but really? One 780 better than 3x7970? Is that because of crossfire scaling issues or what?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sorry I can't help you, but really? One 780 better than 3x7970? Is that because of crossfire scaling issues or what?


Two GTX 780s

Quote:


> I just bought *two* MSI reference 780, and use them on air.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sorry I can't help you, but really? One 780 better than 3x7970? Is that because of crossfire scaling issues or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> HI Guys!
> 
> I just registered to the Forum, though I've been reading Overclock.net from a long time!
> 
> *I just bought two MSI reference 780,* and use them on air.
> I were never as hapy with a GPU setup as I am with this one.
> 
> My overclocked results and benches are comparable to 3 x 7970 or 3x GTX 770! I never thought that the 780 would hit that far at first place!


----------



## Anoxy

lol whoops, my bad. I read that too fast.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sorry I can't help you, but really? One 780 better than 3x7970? Is that because of crossfire scaling issues or what?


He has two 780s.

And yes, they can be compared to 3x 7970s.

Edit: Damn, Ninja'd


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sorry I can't help you, but really? One 780 better than 3x7970? Is that because of crossfire scaling issues or what?


I'm just comparing 3Dmark graphic scores (not overall scores which takes the processor in consideration) and Metro LL benchmark scores.

utilizing the same settings on Metro LL, on a thread on steam, it takes 3 7970 to get to 101fps which is what I do on mine GTX 780 SLI
(two 7970CX, 680 SLI and 770 SLI usually sits around 70 fps, SLI Titans get around 100fps, and overclocked around 120fps, I got 96fps without overclocking)

on 3D mark 11 P, graphics score, I get 29000+ which only 3 SLI overclocked 770s and 7970 gets...
And still overclocking those cards, their results rarely pass over 29000+ although some does.

Same for Firestrike. I don't have though an idea on firestrike Extreme...

EDIT: Wrote SLI up there to avoid any more confusion =P


----------



## skyn3t

eXXon can you upload your bios please?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> eXXon can you upload your bios please?


Sure, but its the reference Bios (I think).


----------



## cameron145




----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

I've been quite busy with work so i haven't had time to check in, BUT i just wanted to report back regarding the 326.01 drivers... i've been using my 2 780s on stock (haven't bothered tweaking the clocks yet) with this driver and i've had two crashes thus far... the second crash almost corrupted my windows (windows repair started up when i restarted after the second crash).

So i'm not sure if that's caused by the ENB i'm using for skyrim not agreeing with the new drivers or not as i haven't play many other games (FFXIV doesnt count... 20% GPU utilisation and not even 3d clocks... da hell >_>), but i'm just going to put it out there that there may still be issues with the 326.01 drivers.

Cheers


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Sure, but its the reference Bios (I think).


I will crack it


----------



## cameron145

Has anyone noticed the spots you can bridge on the top pic? "the white things circled in the bottom pic are what measure power usage" it looks as if the could be bridged to reduce the current on the sensor, any one got any input?

original photos from techpowerup


----------



## skyn3t

All bios Unlocked

Asus
EVGA
Inno3D
Gigabyte
MSI
All bios sizes in CMD


All Power target unlocked


All Voltages unlocked.


----------



## cameron145

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> All bios Unlocked
> 
> Asus
> EVGA
> Inno3D
> Gigabyte
> MSI
> All bios sizes in CMD
> 
> 
> All Power target unlocked
> 
> 
> All Voltages unlocked.






Legit!!!!


----------



## malmental

I need a modded WF3 BIOS..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I need a modded WF3 BIOS..


I have it done.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I need a modded WF3 BIOS..
> 
> 
> 
> I have it done.
Click to expand...

I must go find...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been quite busy with work so i haven't had time to check in, BUT i just wanted to report back regarding the 326.01 drivers... i've been using my 2 780s on stock (haven't bothered tweaking the clocks yet) with this driver and i've had two crashes thus far... the second crash almost corrupted my windows (windows repair started up when i restarted after the second crash).
> 
> So i'm not sure if that's caused by the ENB i'm using for skyrim not agreeing with the new drivers or not as i haven't play many other games (FFXIV doesnt count... 20% GPU utilisation and not even 3d clocks... da hell >_>), but i'm just going to put it out there that there may still be issues with the 326.01 drivers.
> 
> Cheers


That stinks man. I have been running 326 for more then a week without any issues that I can tell. I do not play skyrim or use any mods for any games so maybe that is the cause who knows. I got artifacting with 320.18, .11 and 314 drivers in BF3 within a few days of using each driver. Nothing so far with 326 and it seems that 326 allowed me higher memory clocks for both cards. I was limited to 3300mhz before and now I can stretch them to 3554.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I must go find...


No. much better you just got recruited bios away


----------



## eXXon

I would like to try the modded bios for my ref.GB 780, but I've never done this before and the OP seems confusing a bit for a newbie like me.

Which Bios file do I download ?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> All bios Unlocked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus
> EVGA
> Inno3D
> Gigabyte
> MSI
> All bios sizes in CMD
> 
> 
> All Power target unlocked
> 
> 
> All Voltages unlocked.


Mate, i don't know how to read any of that, but nice work!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That stinks man. I have been running 326 for more then a week without any issues that I can tell. I do not play skyrim or use any mods for any games so maybe that is the cause who knows. I got artifacting with 320.18, .11 and 314 drivers in BF3 within a few days of using each driver. Nothing so far with 326 and it seems that 326 allowed me higher memory clocks for both cards. I was limited to 3300mhz before and now I can stretch them to 3554.


Yeah, iono why 326 was crashing... it's done it twice... i guess it might be the game not agreeing with it... either way i'll just use 314 until the next driver gets released... whenever that may be

*edit*
I read through some of the old posts and found something about flashing an non HC 780 with the HC bios... as i'm waiting for the water cooling stuff to arrive, is there any major difference between the HC bios and the normal SC w/ ACX bios? Like is the voltage limit higher or something?

Also, I'm assuming if i do brick my card doing this, it is on my head right?


----------



## camoway

so im a noob on the forum first post, i really want the unlocked bios for my evga 780 sc acx

that i see in these pictures. anyone know ware i can get them? plz

edit: thanks i am looking for the form now


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Mate, i don't know how to read any of that, but nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, iono why 326 was crashing... it's done it twice... i guess it might be the game not agreeing with it... either way i'll just use 314 until the next driver gets released... whenever that may be
> 
> *edit*
> I read through some of the old posts and found something about flashing an non HC 780 with the HC bios... as i'm waiting for the water cooling stuff to arrive, is there any major difference between the HC bios and the normal SC w/ ACX bios? Like is the voltage limit higher or something?
> 
> Also, I'm assuming if i do brick my card doing this, it is on my head right?


The HC bios may be fixed by Skyn3t to allow fans to go to full 100% I am not sure but I know people said the fans acted funny on that one. The voltage is still limited to 1.212v as far as I know. I think someone reporte that and Asus DC II bios allowed 1.234v or something. No idea if that is for sure or not. If so that could help a ton.

Oh and I do not think you will brick your card, but to be sure I would use the specific modded bios for the card and not a bios from a different card. I do not think anyone has bricked their cards so far even those that have tried a bunch of different bioses.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey mate, welcome to OCN!

Regarding to gpu-z validation, just fill out the GTX 780 Owner's Form on the first page of the post to join our GTX 780 family









As for flashing your BIOS, there are a some information telling you how to flash the BIOS on the first page of this thread as well. I haven't done this myself cause i'm also kinda of new to this, but i believe you need a program can nvflash available on the first page to do so.

Cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> The HC bios may be fixed by Skyn3t to allow fans to go to full 100% I am not sure but I know people said the fans acted funny on that one. The voltage is still limited to 1.212v as far as I know. I think someone reporte that and Asus DC II bios allowed 1.234v or something. No idea if that is for sure or not. If so that could help a ton.


I am actually waiting for my EK XXL waterblocks so i'm actually going watercooling soon. just wondered whether the HC BIOS was worth the risk... i guess not seeing as the volt is still the same as my current one and the PT should be the same as well


----------



## skyn3t

EVGA SC ACX 1.212v unlocked and PT 115% = 340W unlocked, fan profile still stock but you can increase it in KBT. or let me know I will do it and re-upload, i need input guys. i'm going to to the EVGA ref bios now.

EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509Vtest+PT.zip 132k .zip file




bench was running on stock cpu meh and stock gpu.


----------



## skyn3t

I need a Asus guy now whos is going to be ?


----------



## skyn3t

asus away, i need one more


----------



## skyn3t

EVGA 780 ref card fan stock fan profile, 1.212v unlocked PT 115% = 340W

proof

bios removed


----------



## skyn3t

since I don't have Asus, Gigabyte and Inno3D and MSI, here is all bios.

all stock clocks and stock fan profile. if need a boost let me know or you can edit it in KBT "if you know what you doing"

all bios removed.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have it done.


ohh man excellent work there brother ----so we can just flash our gigabyte 780 gtx wf3 edition with this bios ---unlocked voltages and pf

mouth watering .


----------



## muhd86

@ skyn3t

excellento ! ...lazy on my part could not try the bios yesterday ---which one to use --the 1st gigabyte bios or the 2nd one .


----------



## muhd86

edited upon request ..

bro they are 2 gigabyte bios here ---ahh which one to use --like are they different from each other in what way ----

so boost is disabled ---is that good .....like can we get more head room in over clocking

@ or if i want boost enabled can u modify the bios for that ---thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> bro they are 2 gigabyte bios here ---ahh which one to use --like are they different from each other in what way ----
> 
> so boost is disabled ---is that good .....like can we get more head room in over clocking
> 
> @ or if i want boost enabled can u modify the bios for that ---thanks


look the end of the zip file one is WF> windforce the other is ref > reference card


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look the end of the zip file one is WF> windforce the other is ref > reference card


thanks --will give it a shot today and get back here

thanks


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> EVGA 780 ref card fan stock fan profile, 1.212v unlocked PT 115% = 340W
> 
> proof


yes! time to try it out!


----------



## hammerforged

Do these BIOS disable the boost features and other stuff or is it just purely higher voltage and power target. Thanks!


----------



## cameron145

1332 anyone?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Do these BIOS disable the boost features and other stuff or is it just purely higher voltage and power target. Thanks!


boost is enable it won't affect anything. 1.212v and PT 115% = 340 W you can push your card to the limit now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 1332 anyone?


hahaha having a lot fun now


----------



## skyn3t

night night guys and have a lot fun.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hahaha having a lot fun now


still have to try that bios tho


----------



## hypespazm

Will modding the bios get a great difference in Gameplay? Im asking because its kinda hard for me to get that going


----------



## wermad

validation sent, forgot to submit a form w/ it for my triplets


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 1332 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


D am nice clock


----------



## Tonza

How the unlocked stock bios any different from TI OC bios?


----------



## tinuz97

Wut!? 1332mhz?!


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 1332 anyone?


Sorry to burst your bubble, but Valley built in monitor does not show real clocks


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but Valley built in monitor does not show real clocks


Valley shows the correct MHZ if you use the T.i BIOS.

And his is showing PrecisionX


----------



## tinuz97

Idea:
If i put a watt meter in the wall, and read idle watt usage, let's say that it is 90 watt.
And if i use the card 100% and then it is like 300watt, then the card uses +-210?

If that theory works ( just theory from me) then i can see fast enough how manny watt's it uses?


----------



## VladPayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Idea:
> If i put a watt meter in the wall, and read idle watt usage, let's say that it is 90 watt.
> And if i use the card 100% and then it is like 300watt, then the card uses +-210?
> 
> If that theory works ( just theory from me) then i can see fast enough how manny watt's it uses?


Not quite. You have to take into account the PSU's η (energy conversion efficiency) plus the slightly increased load on CPU. Even if you are stressing the GPU, information for the stress test is still precalculated by the CPU. Then, there are peaks of power that you won't read from the outlet because of the PSU's ability to straighten the consumption, that's what capacitors are for.
Summing all before-said you'd get a very gross idea of the graphics power consumption delta.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Idea:
> If i put a watt meter in the wall, and read idle watt usage, let's say that it is 90 watt.
> And if i use the card 100% and then it is like 300watt, then the card uses +-210?
> 
> If that theory works ( just theory from me) then i can see fast enough how manny watt's it uses?


Show me a screen shot of your BIOS please
i have an original ichill BIOS and it doesnt show anything


----------



## xrrider

Oh and I do not think you will brick your card, but to be sure I would use the specific modded bios for the card and not a bios from a different card. I do not think anyone has bricked their cards so far even those that have tried a bunch of different bioses.[/quote]

I did have a bad flash when flashing from reference bios to the TI Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00 bios. The card just blue screened at the windows logo every time i tried to boot.
Solution. Used my old gtx 580 in main pcie slot to boot in to windows and had the 780 in the second slot. Once in windows flashed the 780 back to ref bios and 780 bas back in action!!








Didn't brick the card but bricked my pants!! lol


----------



## muhd86

ok valley does not show the correct nhz with the bios provided ...i flashed as said ...right now votlage are unlocked to 1.212

so far stable at 1100 +300 on the mem ---system at 4.9ghz

valley score 2800 points .

---


----------



## muhd86

update valley score now 2900 points ---damn ..

+99 on the core + 290 on the mem


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Oh and I do not think you will brick your card, but to be sure I would use the specific modded bios for the card and not a bios from a different card. I do not think anyone has bricked their cards so far even those that have tried a bunch of different bioses.


I did have a bad flash when flashing from reference bios to the TI Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00 bios. The card just blue screened at the windows logo every time i tried to boot.
Solution. Used my old gtx 580 in main pcie slot to boot in to windows and had the 780 in the second slot. Once in windows flashed the 780 back to ref bios and 780 bas back in action!!








Didn't brick the card but bricked my pants!! lol[/quote]

I had that also once.
Dude i got so scary that i almost did something in my pants lol.
Flashing a working bios back with my igpu from my i7 did the trick


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Show me a screen shot of your BIOS please
> i have an original ichill BIOS and it doesnt show anything


Techpowerup version?
If yes then you have my original one (uploaded to them)








And my bad, i did open a wrong one, on the original these settings are locked in kepler bios tweaker, my bad!


----------



## muhd86

i need to know if i have 3 gpus --and i need to flash them one gpu at a time --which command to use in nvflash ..

or if a gpu gets bricked ---and i boot with say a gtx 460 and want to flash the 2nd gpu which is a 780 so how do we do that please


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i need to know if i have 3 gpus --and i need to flash them one gpu at a time --which command to use in nvflash ..
> 
> or if a gpu gets bricked ---and i boot with say a gtx 460 and want to flash the 2nd gpu which is a 780 so how do we do that please


Ok so in my case i get a choice of which card to flash

(0) D15U-50
Or
(1) GeForce GTX 580

i press 0 then enter if i want to flash the D15U-50 which is the 780.

You wont brick a card but if you only have your 460 and your suspected bricked 780 in you will probably get something like this
(0) GeForce GTX 460
(1) D15U-50

Im not experienced enough to be telling you what commands to use but if you read the OP or search back a few pages then it should all be there for you.


----------



## malmental

MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning Release Date Revealed

A new teaser from MSI indicates the upcoming arrival of the GTX 780 Lightning graphics card.

MSI has released a teaser trailer for its upcoming flagship GTX 780 Lightning graphics card. While the teaser might not directly refer to the graphics card itself, it is undoubtedly hinting at the GTX 780 Lightning. This can be concluded through at least three hints: the "thunder" reference, the fact that so far there is no GTX 780 Lightning, as well as that when the release date is shown, MSI has highlighted the numbers 7, 8, and 0.




Rumor has it that the card will feature the redundant BIOS, as well as features such as lifts for BIOS limits that protect the card from damage through overvolting or such.
This means that the card might actually be overclockable beyond the limits that Nvidia has set. Given that a number of GTX 780s are known to be limited as to how far they can be clocked simply by voltage restrictions, a lift on the voltage limits could provide some very interesting results.

According to the trailer, assuming that our conclusions about it are that it is referring to the GTX 780 Lightning, it will come out August 7, 2013.


----------



## muhd86

i wonder why precesion x is saying that the core is on 1200mhz where as in gpuz see the boost value is 1100 ..


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning Release Date Revealed
> 
> A new teaser from MSI indicates the upcoming arrival of the GTX 780 Lightning graphics card.
> 
> MSI has released a teaser trailer for its upcoming flagship GTX 780 Lightning graphics card. While the teaser might not directly refer to the graphics card itself, it is undoubtedly hinting at the GTX 780 Lightning. This can be concluded through at least three hints: the "thunder" reference, the fact that so far there is no GTX 780 Lightning, as well as that when the release date is shown, MSI has highlighted the numbers 7, 8, and 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that the card will feature the redundant BIOS, as well as features such as lifts for BIOS limits that protect the card from damage through overvolting or such.
> This means that the card might actually be overclockable beyond the limits that Nvidia has set. Given that a number of GTX 780s are known to be limited as to how far they can be clocked simply by voltage restrictions, a lift on the voltage limits could provide some very interesting results.
> 
> According to the trailer, assuming that our conclusions about it are that it is referring to the GTX 780 Lightning, it will come out August 7, 2013.


Cool, I wonder if i can resist selling my card and getting a lightning or a classified







Btw, I already posted this vid here over a week ago









Back to topic,

sky - this new bios is working out much better than the old one (inno3d)! my memory is still the weak point of this card but i now have it game stable at 1215Mhz with the memory at 3151Mhz which is an improvement







If I try to go higher I get artifacts in 3d mark11 so decided to step it down a bit. even though i' back at the inno3d, it still says "evga" as vendor in gpu-z, why is that?


----------



## muhd86




----------



## frankietown

CLASSY COMING TODAY!!!! WHY DID I GO TO WORK, I SHOULDA JUST WAITED AT HOME!!!!

eeeeeeeeekkkkk


----------



## muhd86




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*


I like it..


----------



## skyn3t

For who had the vBios working properly, how you feel about it?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For who had the vBios working properly, how you feel about it?




couple of things pls .

prevesion x shouws the gpu to be at 1200mhz --where as in gpuz it shows 1100mhz boost performance ...

why are there 2 different gpu core values .


----------



## muhd86

i thought maybe i can take the boost all the way to 1200 or 1300 but anything more then +99 on the core and some how or the other it crashes valley or any other benchmark .

+ mem can go to +400 even i was at 1700mhz stable in ice storm benchmark .

this is confusing for me as i thought i could over clock the gpu well over 1250mhz +


----------



## muhd86

also i wanted to know that are there any long term effects of this bios on the gpu ---like over voltage etc --obvious if i dont apply them in precesion then i think it should not be turned on .
also the PT is 115% should that not increase the voltage a little more ...i see no diff in 115%


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> also i wanted to know that are there any long term effects of this bios on the gpu ---like over voltage etc --obvious if i dont apply them in precesion then i think it should not be turned on .
> also the PT is 115% should that not increase the voltage a little more ...i see no diff in 115%


The reason for 115% is the gpu won't throttle down. Remember when stock bios when you hit the max of tpd aka pt gpu tend to drop the core clock during games and bench. Any vBios has pt 115% with 340w even TI. But svl7 hides it in his vBios it makes you or anybody to edit it in kbt. This id why I left it visible for everyone. I think it does make more sense so you know how vBios are moded and know how high it is. I can make a vBios with hiden 500 tpd but as soon you run it it will blow you gpu it will heat the crap out. Making things visible is tge key I have nothing to hide and nothing to teach. I just learned it by my self doing a lot reading. ;-)


----------



## skyn3t

By the way I give you all full unlocked not half .


----------



## VettePilot

So I think I will be selling my 780 ACx's for the lightening's. The class's look nice but I think MSI is going to take the cake this round.


----------



## malmental

Thinking of doing the same with my WF3...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> By the way I give you all full unlocked not half .


ok why are the gpu core different in gpuz / evga precesion x ...as u can clearly see from the screen shot i posted .

prevesion shows 1200mhz while gpuz shows max 1100 boost ....so where is the 1200 figure coming from


----------



## muhd86

if i select default option in precesion x it says 1123 mhz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok why are the gpu core different in gpuz / evga precesion x ...as u can clearly see from the screen shot i posted .
> 
> prevesion shows 1200mhz while gpuz shows max 1100 boost ....so where is the 1200 figure coming from


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> if i select default option in precesion x it says 1123 mhz


the vBios that you using now is the same gpu brand? Not to forget some gpu boost more than the advertise. Do do pay attention on gpu boost compared with precision x. Evga precision x gives youvyhe right boost and core clock.

Ps: vallei always had wrong gpu core clock with 700 series


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the vBios that you using now is the same gpu brand? Not to forget some gpu boost more than the advertise. Do do pay attention on gpu boost compared with precision x. Evga precision x gives youvyhe right boost and core clock.
> 
> Ps: vallei always had wrong gpu core clock with 700 series


precesion on default starts from 1200 on the core --if i dial down the pre setrs to 0 then the gpu core shows 1000mhz . ....so this means on default now the gpu is running at 1200mhz .

as shown in the pic i posted earlier .

also i saw in gpuz that the voltage vddc is constantly at 1.200v in gpuz .....as i am in widnows now 2d mode --so shouldnt the votlages go down


----------



## muhd86

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f2p4v/

why is precesion showing 1200mhz on the core of the gpu ,,.while gpuz is showing only 1100 ...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> couple of things pls .
> 
> prevesion x shouws the gpu to be at 1200mhz --where as in gpuz it shows 1100mhz boost performance ...
> 
> why are there 2 different gpu core values .


THAT MEANS the above benchmark was run at 1200mhz on the core

as precesion is showing 1200mhz .


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Some friendly advice muhd86, use the multi quote button or edit your original post instead of double and triple posting.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f2p4v/
> 
> why is precesion showing 1200mhz on the core of the gpu ,,.while gpuz is showing only 1100 ...


The boost feature confuses gpu-z. I haven't seen the main tab of gpu-z read the max 3d clocks correctly since the 600 series launched, although if left open on the sensors tab it will show the correct max clocks after boost like other monitoring software.


----------



## muhd86

oopss sorry about that --will do [email protected] skyn3t

if u can kindly tell me whats happening ---em confused at this .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The boost feature confuses gpu-z. I haven't seen the main tab of gpu-z read the max 3d clocks correctly since the 600 series launched, although if left open on the sensors tab it will show the correct max clocks after boost like other monitoring software.




as shown in the pic right now i am in windows ---the vddc seems to be at full .....and as precesion is in defaultt ---its showing 1100+ on the vcore
which means if i take it up +99 it touches nearly 1200mhz .

which in fact i think is pretty good .

but as now i am idle in windows the voltage is constantly at 1.2 even though i have set every thing on default in precesion x.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> but as now i am idle in windows the voltage is constantly at 1.2 even though i have set every thing on default in precesion x.


Reinstall your drivers.


----------



## tiaolipa

To everyone thinking on buying Lightnings or Classys, the HD9000 series is just around the corner, and since it will offer competition, it will push the 780's prices down.
The only reason it is currently priced above 600 \USD mark is because they are competing against a 2 year old GPU that offer no competition at all to the GTX 780 (the hd7970).

So I would wait untill october or november.

Besides, I prefer Nvidia myself, some even say that their top tier will blow titans out of the water as the 7970 did with the GTX 580...
Lets see

The only reason I got my 780s now is because I live in Brazil and I had the chance to import them through a friend that was traveling to US and then don't pay the 1400USD the stores asks on (each of) them here...


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but Valley built in monitor does not show real clocks


Lol, I know that's why it says 1202


----------



## Samurai707

Just got my DC2 installed yesterday and filled out the form today... Time to start crankin this baby


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Just got my DC2 installed yesterday and filled out the form today... Time to start crankin this baby


we need like a dc2 discussion thread


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got 2 Classified's ordered. I am so excited. I will let everyone know about the voltage control hopefully in a day.

Order Summary
Qty Item Description Price
2 EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified w/ ACX Cooler
Item #:03G-P4-3788-KR($699.99 each) $1,399.98
Subtotal $1,399.98
Tax (0.00%) $0.00
Shipping via UPS Next Day Air Saver $55.15
Order Total $1,455.13


----------



## skyn3t

Ok here we go again. My typ0 shuck's I know but you can read and understand it.

To my fellow GTX 780 Owners Noobs ( I was a noob too and I'm still ) and experts ( I will get there some day )







.

Before asking anything about what is this what this does why this happen and how. You need to know first what hardware you have in hand's. If you don't know it, how you going to overclock it without any knowledge you don't need to be a expert but you must know what you have. This is the best way to learn. Oh I don't like to read!!! Than stop right here sell your rig donate it to me







because you are in the wrong place.

I had to waste a bit of my time to make this but in the end it will worth because all the same question over and over will be gone. I do my best to answer all the question you guys need, but sometimes it gives me a headache because same question over and over. Read this below it will make you understand your hardware it not much but it is much to understand it right.

*Nvidia GTX 780 / Titan TDP*


NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 780 is built using the same GK110 GPU found inside GTX TITAN, along with 3072MB of GDDR5 memory running at the same clock speeds. GTX TITAN delivered 2688 cores clocked at 836/876 boost, which NVIDIA revised to 2304 cores at 863/900 for GeForce GTX 780.
Both cards share the same supplementary power connector requirements: 8-pin + 6-pin, as well as the identical 250-watt TDP. Coincidentally, GeForce GTX 780 features twice as many CUDA cores and GDDR5 memory.
GeForce GTX 780 has been designed with enough GPU speed and power to outperform the GTX 580 by 70% and GTX 680 by almost 38%.
*Source*
*What is NVIDIA Boost 2.0 and Power Target.*


NVIDIA Boost 2.0 NVIDIA GPU Boost technology automatically increases the GPU's clock frequency in order to improve performance.
GPU Boost works in the background, dynamically adjusting the GPU's graphics clock speed based on GPU operating conditions. Originally GPU Boost was designed to reach the highest possible clock speed while remaining within a predefined power target.
However, after careful evaluation NVIDIA engineers determined that GPU temperature is often a bigger inhibitor of performance than GPU power. Therefore for Boost 2.0, we've switched from boosting clock speeds based on a GPU power target, to a GPU temperature target.
This new temperature target is 80 degrees Celsius. As a result of this change, the GPU will automatically boost to the highest clock frequency it can achieve as long as the GPU temperature remains at 80C. Boost 2.0 constantly monitors GPU temperature, adjusting the GPU's clock and its voltage on-the-fly to maintain this temperature.
In addition to switching from a power-based boost target to a temperature-based target, with GPU Boost 2.0 we're also providing end users with more advanced controls for tweaking GPU Boost behavior. Using software tools provided by NVIDIA add-in card partners, end users can adjust the GPU temperature target precisely to their liking.
If a user wants his GeForce GTX 780 board to boost to higher clocks for example, he can simply adjust the temperature target higher (for example from 80C, to 85C). The GPU will then boost to higher clock speeds until it reaches the new temperature target.
Besides adjusting the temperature target, Boost 2.0 also provides users with more powerful fan control. The GPU's fan curve is completely adjustable, so you can adjust the GPU's fan to operate at different speeds based on your own preferences.
*Source*

Now you need to read and understand it very carefully. The other day I was blame to making a bios to burn all your GPU.

First of all before you come and judge someone you must know what you talk about and have proof. "This is real life" here we having fun but things don't change,rules are rules.

I will use the same image posted by the person I don't want to write it down because it gives me vomit.

I was blamed to deliver you guys a vBios with 391w TDP







Oh My!!! What a shame I feel sorry for him to judge me of something that he don't even get close to know. He have been using it since he flashed the bios and still don't know about it. Look the image below. I will explain it in order left to right

First green circle Original bios

Hydro copper bios stock
Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
Def ( mW ) 100% - 250000
Max ( mW ) 115% - 264000
Red circle

skyn3t Hydro copper vbios
Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
Def ( mW ) 100% - 340000
Max ( mW ) 115% - 391000
Red circle

skyn3t Hydro copper vbios rev1
Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
Def ( mW ) 100% - 340000
Max ( mW ) 115% - 391000










In order to have 340w by default I do need to increase these numbers all tree columns are watts
Default power target = 350w (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software) it has been write by svl7 - TI forum "I'm just using it as a reference. Like I said above if you don't know what you doing don't do it.

TDP Def watts 340000 - 15% = 51000
51000 + 340000 TDP = 391000 391w in order to have 115% Power target. If you slid the PT all the way to 115% it will giver you 391w. since the default PT is 106% with 340w you don't need to touch it.

Titan Bios info just if you curious to know. With 145% PT 376w








Source

Oh why I told you now?
You are the owner you must know what is it.right!.
oh you should told us! Now it is my fault?
How long you have been using a vBios with PT to 115% or even more a GTX 670 with PT 200%.

What is better?
Using other brand bios with your GPU or same brand ?









why this come out from the dark now? For me it is not news. Most of Overclockers here know about it. Did you asked it before? No right! OCN search box is right on top a huge box there. Did you take you time to do some search? If not this is not my problem, because I did and still. Google is your friend.









Default power target = 350w (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software) you only need to increase voltage info you are not familiar with the CO stuff you need to read before doing things

Oh skyn3t is doing something wrong TI bios doesn't have the 391w LOL poor guy he really don't know what his talk about.

TI bios
Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00'.rom most owners here with TI vbios are using this one here. I'm sure it is.

Can you see now 115% Power target







. Same thing you just need to know what you are doing.



Like I wrote before I'm here to help speed this up and try to be friend as much as I can. If anyone think that I need to gave up my chair and continue what I'm doing fell free to post it and take my place I will do with honor.

I'm sorry to write this way but I fell like to let everyone know how I'm doing with this crap $%^ thing going on.most of you don't need this but I had to do it.

Best
skyn3t


----------



## Anoxy

skyn3t, I hope this doesn't offend you, but what is your native language?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys whats your take on the palit brand,just about to order my second 780,first was a galaxy 780 but they are no longer in stock....think I will just go with the palit but I would love some insight on the card and brand itself....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> skyn3t, I hope this doesn't offend you, but what is your native language?


English is my third spoken language and writing
Brazil - Portuguese baby.


----------



## strong island 1

there is a live un boxing of the classified now.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/teamevga


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Reinstall your drivers.


In nVidia control panel disbale "Prefer maximum performance" and use adaptive.


----------



## trickeh2k

I thought my card was huge... check out the classified version of the EVGA


----------



## strong island 1

They just said evbot will overvolt the classified.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> we need like a dc2 discussion thread


Wouldn't be a bad idea









Imo, the gpu threads get bogged down with so much nonsense when the whole card classification is in one club. Especially threads like the 7950/70/90 for AMD cards... so cluttered and hard to get questions answered.

Always available for a PM discussion too







Right now I'm just doing some AB overclocking on Valley. Doing pretty good so far, I'm in the top 50 for single card scores and I haven't even started memory clock adjustments


----------



## skyn3t

I need feedback guys who got the bios, what brand and bug LOL . Asus,MSI and Hydros are good to go, dunno about other brands I still have no feedback. I do I know the EVGA ref bios has bug I'm trying to fix it let's see how it goes









Gigabyte where are you?feedback please


----------



## wermad

Ok, I'm going to try some oc'ing, but where the hell are the oc guides? I've found a few forums posts but nothing comprehensive (like the Titan oc guide from HardOcp).

And no, I'm not flashing/modding my bios so don't even go there (







).

+1 for any good info.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ok, I'm going to try some oc'ing, but where the hell are the oc guides? I've found a few forums posts but nothing comprehensive (like the Titan oc guide from HardOcp).
> 
> *And no, I'm not flashing/modding my bios so don't even go there* (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> +1 for any good info.


Why not?

OCing with GK110 is pretty easy, especially if you are under water just like you.


Pump the voltage to the max (1.187v) or (1.212v with modded BIOS)
Set the power Target at 106%







or 115% with Modded BIOS








And raise the Core clock and Memory Clock gradually
By the way I use Evga Precision X for overclocking.

Without modded BIOS I could only get to *1150 / 1630* Valley Stable
*WITH MODDED BIOS*, I could reach a whopping *1255 / 1825* Valley Stable

For games, with modded BIOS, I was using *1190 / 1775 Mhz* with 1.212v (Power Target at 115%) *24/7*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *KaRLiToS --- i7 3770k @ 5 Ghz --- GTX 780 ---- 1250mhz Core / 1825Mhz Memory ---- 79,2 fps --- Score 3313*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OCing with GK110 is pretty easy, especially if you are under water just like you.
> 
> 
> Pump the voltage to the max (1.187v) or (1.212v with modded BIOS)
> Set the power Target at 106%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 115% with Modded BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And raise the Core clock and Memory Clock gradually
> By the way I use Evga Precision X for overclocking.
> 
> Without modded BIOS I could only get to *1150 / 1630* Valley Stable
> *WITH MODDED BIOS*, I could reach a whopping *1255 / 1825* Valley Stable
> 
> For games, with modded BIOS, I was using *1190 / 1775 Mhz* with 1.212v (Power Target at 115%) *24/7*


I just don't feel confortable w/ Nvidia. Amd, yes, its easy and dual bios is a plus. Nvidia, not risking it







. I have three, so I'm really not looking for all out supremacy overclocking. Just looking to explore what it can do for me. Most games run fine in Surround tbh. I never actually got around to oc the Titans I had but the two 690s were pretty easy to oc using the HardOcp guide.

Btw, when did you get a 780? Thought you were waiting for the 8970???


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I just don't feel confortable w/ Nvidia. Amd, yes, its easy and dual bios is a plus. Nvidia, not risking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have three, so I'm really not looking for all out supremacy overclocking. Just looking to explore what it can do for me. Most games run fine in Surround tbh. I never actually got around to oc the Titans I had but the two 690s were pretty easy to oc using the HardOcp guide.
> 
> Btw, when did you get a 780? Thought you were waiting for the 8970???


I got it for another rig.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380994/build-log-project-blue-haze/0_30

Read until the end.Or just the END

I am still waiting for HD 9970 QuadFire by the way







But still, the GTX 780 is the most awsome single card I had, playing all demanding games at 1440p single monitor *was* just superb.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need feedback guys who got the bios, what brand and bug LOL . Asus,MSI and Hydros are good to go, dunno about other brands I still have no feedback. I do I know the EVGA ref bios has bug I'm trying to fix it let's see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte where are you?feedback please


Flashed the Modded GB ref Bios, game stable with 1.212v, core @ 1176MHz, mem +200Mhz. (Previous was 1110MHz @ stock volts, anything above that no matter what volts I use would cause driver crashes & recovery). So its all good in gaming









The only issue I notice is throttling happens @ 75c.

The throttling was sometimes severe and the clocks went down as low as 993MHz. But as soon as temps go below 74c, it goes back to 1176MHz.

However, its cured with fan speed above 80% so the throttling is *completely gone* with a high fan profile.

Played NFS MW, BF3, BO2, FC3, MetroLL all maxed out (I mean really maxed) ) @ 1080p and so far so good.

Benchmarking was a different story, I used to bench stable 1.187v and 1189MHz core with the Ref Bios. Anything higher on core or volts would cause throttling due to tdp.

But with the modded Bios, its freezes/crashes with 12.12v and 1202MHz which is only one bin above 1189MHz. TDP is 108-110% before the freeze/crash.


----------



## frankietown

am i doing this wrong?! i plugged in the 780 classified and it took two sets of the cables that normally would be just for two video cards....

my power supply only has one set left.. does that mean i can't have classy sli unless i upgrade my psu?!


----------



## strong island 1

you need 4 8 pins to run 2 classy's in sli.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just ordered my second 780 today,first was a galaxy this one is a gainward....Same day shipping $30 (3-5 hours after purchase)....Just checked order waiting for courier to pick up....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just ordered my second 780 today,first was a galaxy this one is a gainward....Same day shipping $30 (3-5 hours after purchase)....Just checked order waiting for courier to pick up....


why not two of the same.?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just ordered my second 780 today,first was a galaxy this one is a gainward....Same day shipping $30 (3-5 hours after purchase)....Just checked order waiting for courier to pick up....


That's amazing. $30 3-5 hour shipping. I just paid $60 for next day air which will probably take 2 days.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> am i doing this wrong?! i plugged in the 780 classified and it took two sets of the cables that normally would be just for two video cards....
> 
> my power supply only has one set left.. does that mean i can't have classy sli unless i upgrade my psu?!


What do you mean two sets? Its a single 6-pin connector & a single 8-pin connector. Don't use the splitters that come with the card.

Plug them in directly from the PSU.

Your PSU is more than enough for two 780s.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> why not two of the same.?


The galaxy is out of stock (not listed anymore)....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's amazing. $30 3-5 hour shipping. I just paid $60 for next day air which will probably take 2 days.


It help that the place I order from is in the same state and only about an hour train ride from me....Not to mention here in australia the cards are anywhere between 150-200 dollars more expensive....lol..So we deserve a break hahahahaha...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What do you mean two sets? Its a single 6-pin connector & a single 8-pin connector. Don't use the splitters that come with the card.
> 
> Plug them in directly from the PSU.
> 
> Your PSU is more than enough for two 780s.


The classies are 2 x 8 pin. The 850w psu will work, but with the extra voltage it may get limited at high clocks/volts depending how far they get pushed.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The classies are 2 x 8 pin. The 850w psu will work, but with the extra voltage it may get limited at high clocks/volts depending how far they get pushed.


wait.. okay let me explain.

so the cable that plugs in the psu, has 2 plugs 2x 8pins (or 6pin if u dont use the extra 2). i plugged that in, and my desktop didnt run at all.

i took the splutters that used 2 of those 6pins to make an 8pin and plugged it in. i took another set and made a 2nd 8pin with it and my computer finally turned on.

am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> wait.. okay let me explain.
> 
> so the cable that plugs in the psu, has 2 plugs 2x 8pins (or 6pin if u dont use the extra 2). i plugged that in, and my desktop didnt run at all.
> 
> i took the splutters that used 2 of those 6pins to make an 8pin and plugged it in. i took another set and made a 2nd 8pin with it and my computer finally turned on.
> 
> am i doing something wrong?


You need to use 2 8 pins for classifieds.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> You need to use 2 8 pins for classifieds.


yah but the 6+2 is an 8pin right? so why did i need to plug my 2 6pin to make an 8 for it to run??


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> wait.. okay let me explain.
> 
> so the cable that plugs in the psu, has 2 plugs 2x 8pins (or 6pin if u dont use the extra 2). i plugged that in, and my desktop didnt run at all.
> 
> i took the splutters that used 2 of those 6pins to make an 8pin and plugged it in. i took another set and made a 2nd 8pin with it and my computer finally turned on.
> 
> am i doing something wrong?


So using the 2 x 6+2 pin connectors didn't let the rig start up, but not using the extra 2pin part & putting on the 6 pin to 8 pin adapters worked?

Were the cables firmly plugged into the PSU & pci-e connectors on the card? That is really strange...


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> So using the 2 x 6+2 pin connectors didn't let the rig start up, but not using the extra 2pin part & putting on the 6 pin to 8 pin adapters worked?
> 
> Were the cables firmly plugged into the PSU & pci-e connectors on the card? That is really strange...


yes using 2x 6+2 didnt work. computer was shorting.

2x 6+6=8pin splitter worked and is how i am typing to you now.

yes it was firmly plugged in no problem. yeah i have no idea why









but on good news: 780 classy = 1150 clock stock for me. and 80.5 asic


----------



## Samurai707

Found my final OC.
ASUS GTX 780 DCII on air (Water block coming in a few months)
GPU-Z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9vun4/
Asic : 69.3%
Highest Stable Valley run clocks: 1202 core (+185 offset), 3506 Memory (+500) at maxed voltage in MSI AB (1.137) with PL at 110.



Love this card









All while my 580 is pumpin out WUs for [email protected]


----------



## camoway

um using the new bios and getting some strange results
hmmmNNN


----------



## Veenershlidn

Hi guys, I have 2 Gigabyte gtx 780 oc, atm there's only a single slot space between them, im using a p8z77 deluxe board.
I don't want to water cool yet, but I want a board with 2 pci slots space to let the top card breath more, i was thinking of just upgrading my board to something like a sniper or asus rog board ( for the 4 pcie slots) i use a c70 vengence case. Should i upgrade the board or just go all in and upgrade to the haswell, currently have a 3770k


----------



## malmental

no Haswell..


----------



## chromedivision

Seriously, no Haswell.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camoway*
> 
> um using the new bios and getting some strange results
> hmmmNNN


This is valley bug not my bios. if you go back into stock bios you will see the same there. feel free to test it with TI too. besides it, how its going?

you don't even need to re falsh to see the bug LOL just look Samurai707
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Found my final OC.
> ASUS GTX 780 DCII on air (Water block coming in a few months)
> GPU-Z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9vun4/
> Asic : 69.3%
> Highest Stable Valley run clocks: 1202 core (+185 offset), 3506 Memory (+500) at maxed voltage in MSI AB (1.137) with PL at 110.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All while my 580 is pumpin out WUs for [email protected]


----------



## voozers

Woot getting my RMA ACX SC 780 tomorrow. Hopefully it's higher than 57% this time.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Woot getting my RMA ACX SC 780 tomorrow. Hopefully it's higher than 57% this time.


what did you tell them to get the RMA, there was nothing really wrong except low score.?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veenershlidn*
> 
> Hi guys, I have 2 Gigabyte gtx 780 oc, atm there's only a single slot space between them, im using a p8z77 deluxe board.
> I don't want to water cool yet, but I want a board with 2 pci slots space to let the top card breath more, i was thinking of just upgrading my board to something like a sniper or asus rog board ( for the 4 pcie slots) i use a c70 vengence case. Should i upgrade the board or just go all in and upgrade to the haswell, currently have a 3770k


if your going to watercool spacing wont matter as much and the p8z77 will be fine


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

I have a reference Gainward card that is doing 1200mhz core on the stock bios which ramps the core V up to 1.212v as measured by GPUZ. My question is, do you think its worth me putting on once of these modded bioses or just leaving the card as is?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a reference Gainward card that is doing 1200mhz core on the stock bios which ramps the core V up to 1.212v as measured by GPUZ. My question is, do you think its worth me putting on once of these modded bioses or just leaving the card as is?


well if you can already get 1.212v the only real benefit is going to be the power limit, run a few games or benches and watch it


----------



## trippinonprozac

I do max out the power limit so I guess there would be a small increase in performance...

I might wait until I go under water before I change the bios up.


----------



## cameron145

What kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what did you tell them to get the RMA, there was nothing really wrong except low score.?


I was given RMA authroization when I asked a rep about my loud coil whine. He said I can RMA for coil whine and I figured why not hit 2 birds with one stone. Hopefully I get higher ASIC and no coil whine.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a reference Gainward card that is doing 1200mhz core on the stock bios which ramps the core V up to 1.212v as measured by GPUZ. My question is, do you think its worth me putting on once of these modded bioses or just leaving the card as is?


Just got my gainward delivered from mwave to match with my galaxy,i hope it has a good boost clock like my galaxy which is 993mhz...Gotta love same day delivery,took 4 hours from the time i oredered it..


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> but on good news: 780 classy = 1150 clock stock for me. and 80.5 asic


Sounds great, share some results please and upload you BIOS here also.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> yes using 2x 6+2 didnt work. computer was shorting.
> 
> 2x 6+6=8pin splitter worked and is how i am typing to you now.
> 
> yes it was firmly plugged in no problem. yeah i have no idea why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on good news: 780 classy = 1150 clock stock for me. and 80.5 asic


Try seeing what it can do 1.35v D:


----------



## frankietown

here is my benchmark stock. beat my stock titan score already. so time to do some overclocking soon


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the vBios that you using now is the same gpu brand? Not to forget some gpu boost more than the advertise. Do do pay attention on gpu boost compared with precision x. Evga precision x gives youvyhe right boost and core clock.
> 
> Ps: vallei always had wrong gpu core clock with 700 series


emm will report back after some more testing with valley / and 3d mark --though i did not see any issue in fire strike with the new bios for gigabyte .

@ so i guess valley benchmark does not show the proper usage / gpu core ....

the OSD does not work in 3d mark benchmarks --like it does not show up on the top left hand side of the screen ---

metro 2033 i benched ---will do so again with higher oc


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> here is my benchmark stock. beat my stock titan score already. so time to do some overclocking soon


nice score ---with oc i get like 2900/3000 points in valley ---


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

New gainward card for sli is 83.6 ASIC score,higher than my galaxy which is 72.9....http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/33rqa/


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you don't even need to re falsh to see the bug LOL just look Samurai707


Sorry, but I don't understand?


----------



## Hacksword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Reinstall your drivers.


It's k-boost, since it is always at max clocks, if you turn k-boost off, it will idle the stock way again. K-boost turns 2d clock settings off basically.


----------



## Tonza

Now gief some overclocking results from classy!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emm will report back after some more testing with valley / and 3d mark --though i did not see any issue in fire strike with the new bios for gigabyte .
> 
> @ so i guess valley benchmark does not show the proper usage / gpu core ....
> 
> the OSD does not work in 3d mark benchmarks --like it does not show up on the top left hand side of the screen ---
> 
> metro 2033 i benched ---will do so again with higher oc


muhd86. please stop bench the GPU for 5 minutes and please fill this out CREATE RIG . this way I know you own Gigabyte GPU.

PS : For everyone that never filled out this, please do it. will make life lot easy instead asking what GPU or hardware you have when come to get helped.

CREATE RIG


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Sorry, but I don't understand?


I did quoted your post to show *muhd86* what the Valley bug was. Valley don't give you the right GPU core clock with stock bios or moded bios







.

I need vBios update from you guys

MSI needed
ASUS - got it - >> updated testing in progress
Inno3D - got it - >> updated testing in progress
Gigabyte - needed
EVGA ref - go it >> work on fix.
EVGA ACX - needed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> It's k-boost, since it is always at max clocks, if you turn k-boost off, it will idle the stock way again. K-boost turns 2d clock settings off basically.


This.
never use kboost. if you don't remember to turn it off after gaming or bench.


----------



## managerman

Beginning to put all the pieces together on my new build....on the bench first.. I received my 3 EVGA GTX 780 ACX cards last week and decided to test each one for max memory, core , and voltage. I was using a 4770k @ 4.8Ghz (Delidded) under custom water (Apogee HD block with 4x180 Feser Rad), 32GB of Vengeance Pro 2400 mem @2666, Maximus VI extreme with 711 bios. To test I ran multiple benchmarks of Valley 1.0 and recorded the results.



*Here are my results:*

Card 1: ASIC 71.4

Stock Results:

Power Target: 100
Temp Target: 79
Boost Core: 1097
Mem: 6000
Voltage: 1.162
Valley: FPS 65.7, 2750
Fan Speed: 100%
Max Temp: 59C

Max Overclock:

Power Target: 106
Temp Target: 94
Boost Core: 1202 +90 offset
Mem: 6900 +450 offset
Voltage: 1.187 (+38)
Valley: FPS 72.8, 3044
Fan Speed: 100%
Max Temp: 65C

Card 2: ASIC 63.4

Stock Results:

Power Target: 100
Temp Target: 79
Boost Core: 1110
Mem: 6000
Voltage: 1.162
Valley: FPS 66.8, 2794
Fan Speed: 100%
Max Temp: 60C

Max Overclock:

Power Target: 106
Temp Target: 94
Boost Core: 1176 +70 offset
Mem: 6900 +450 offset
Voltage: 1.200 (+38)
Valley: FPS 73.0, 3055
Fan Speed: 100%
Max Temp: 65C

Card 3: ASIC 73.2

Stock Results:

Power Target: 100
Temp Target: 79
Boost Core: 1137
Mem: 6000
Voltage: 1.2
Valley: FPS 67.7, 2831
Fan Speed: 100%
Max Temp: 62C

Max Overclock:

Power Target: 106
Temp Target: 94
Boost Core: 1241 +110 offset
Mem: 6900 +450 offset
Voltage: 1.200 (+38)
Valley: FPS 74.5, 3118
Fan Speed: 100%
Max Temp: 66C

Knowing this information, I was off to try all of them in TRI-sli....that is where I ran into all some issues.

I put the highest clocking card in slot 1, the next highest in slot 2 and so on....

With Default settings everything ran great except max temps on Card 1 and Card 2 shot up to 90C!!







. I then tried to overclock all the cards NOT synched with each other with there highest overclock settings. No Go. Benchmark Blackscreened on test 9 of 18 in Valley...Then I tried just raising the core +55 and the volts +38 on all cards (which was under the max clock of either of the cards) and left memory at stock....CRASH to blackscreen! Tried again with only +20 and still crashed....

According to the watt meter I am pulling max of 960 watts....and I have two power supplies...900 Watt just for the video cards and 1000w for all the rest of the system..So I don't think power is an issue.

I reinstalled the drivers and have the same issues...Any thoughts?? I'm thinking I need to reinstall windows with all 3 cards installed? I have EK waterblocks on the way, so that should solve the temp issues...

Also thinking of flashing the ACX bios from Skyn3t to see if that helps...

Any ideas would be appreciated...

-M


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I did quoted your post to show *muhd86* what the Valley bug was. Valley don't give you the right GPU core clock with stock bios or moded bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I need vBios update from you guys
> 
> MSI needed
> ASUS - got it - >> updated testing in progress
> Inno3D - got it - >> updated testing in progress
> Gigabyte - needed
> EVGA ref - go it >> work on fix.
> EVGA ACX - needed


There's a new Inno3D bios?







Btw, why does mine still stay im on a EVGA card instead of inno?


----------



## malmental

notice how Titans and 780's have such low to mediocre ASIC scores....
my 770's are both @ 85% but my 780 is 65%..
still a decent overclocker though so I'm starting to not hold much weight with ASIC scores or process in general.
seems like a solid concept if it was more precise.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

My rig up and running in sli,wont be benching or overclocking these badboys....Dnt think my psu could handle them running at 1202mhz,besides there are no games that will require me pushing them that far right now....


----------



## phaseshift

i feel like with any bios I try I still have the same clocks when overclocking compared to the stock bios.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> notice how Titans and 780's have such low to mediocre ASIC scores....
> my 770's are both @ 85% but my 780 is 65%..
> still a decent overclocker though so I'm starting to not hold much weight with ASIC scores or process in general.
> seems like a solid concept if it was more precise.


My friends 780 got 59% asic but overclocks like a beast. I don't think there is any direct connection between the two.

Also, any other sign of classifieds coming in? Or are we still waiting on another batch to come out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Beginning to put all the pieces together on my new build....on the bench first.. I received my 3 EVGA GTX 780 ACX cards last week and decided to test each one for max memory, core , and voltage. I was using a 4770k @ 4.8Ghz (Delidded) under custom water (Apogee HD block with 4x180 Feser Rad), 32GB of Vengeance Pro 2400 mem @2666, Maximus VI extreme with 711 bios. To test I ran multiple benchmarks of Valley 1.0 and recorded the results.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are my results:*
> 
> Card 1: ASIC 71.4
> 
> Stock Results:
> 
> Power Target: 100
> Temp Target: 79
> Boost Core: 1097
> Mem: 6000
> Voltage: 1.162
> Valley: FPS 65.7, 2750
> Fan Speed: 100%
> Max Temp: 59C
> 
> Max Overclock:
> 
> Power Target: 106
> Temp Target: 94
> Boost Core: 1202 +90 offset
> Mem: 6900 +450 offset
> Voltage: 1.187 (+38)
> Valley: FPS 72.8, 3044
> Fan Speed: 100%
> Max Temp: 65C
> 
> Card 2: ASIC 63.4
> 
> Stock Results:
> 
> Power Target: 100
> Temp Target: 79
> Boost Core: 1110
> Mem: 6000
> Voltage: 1.162
> Valley: FPS 66.8, 2794
> Fan Speed: 100%
> Max Temp: 60C
> 
> Max Overclock:
> 
> Power Target: 106
> Temp Target: 94
> Boost Core: 1176 +70 offset
> Mem: 6900 +450 offset
> Voltage: 1.200 (+38)
> Valley: FPS 73.0, 3055
> Fan Speed: 100%
> Max Temp: 65C
> 
> Card 3: ASIC 73.2
> 
> Stock Results:
> 
> Power Target: 100
> Temp Target: 79
> Boost Core: 1137
> Mem: 6000
> Voltage: 1.2
> Valley: FPS 67.7, 2831
> Fan Speed: 100%
> Max Temp: 62C
> 
> Max Overclock:
> 
> Power Target: 106
> Temp Target: 94
> Boost Core: 1241 +110 offset
> Mem: 6900 +450 offset
> Voltage: 1.200 (+38)
> Valley: FPS 74.5, 3118
> Fan Speed: 100%
> Max Temp: 66C
> 
> Knowing this information, I was off to try all of them in TRI-sli....that is where I ran into all some issues.
> 
> I put the highest clocking card in slot 1, the next highest in slot 2 and so on....
> 
> With Default settings everything ran great except max temps on Card 1 and Card 2 shot up to 90C!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I then tried to overclock all the cards NOT synched with each other with there highest overclock settings. No Go. Benchmark Blackscreened on test 9 of 18 in Valley...Then I tried just raising the core +55 and the volts +38 on all cards (which was under the max clock of either of the cards) and left memory at stock....CRASH to blackscreen! Tried again with only +20 and still crashed....
> 
> According to the watt meter I am pulling max of 960 watts....and I have two power supplies...900 Watt just for the video cards and 1000w for all the rest of the system..So I don't think power is an issue.
> 
> I reinstalled the drivers and have the same issues...Any thoughts?? I'm thinking I need to reinstall windows with all 3 cards installed? I have EK waterblocks on the way, so that should solve the temp issues...
> 
> Also thinking of flashing the ACX bios from Skyn3t to see if that helps...
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated...
> 
> -M


Goof work I will post ideas when I get home.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> There's a new Inno3D bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, why does mine still stay im on a EVGA card instead of inno?


Yes. I'm working on each bios brand so no needs to use different bios on your gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> notice how Titans and 780's have such low to mediocre ASIC scores....
> my 770's are both @ 85% but my 780 is 65%..
> still a decent overclocker though so I'm starting to not hold much weight with ASIC scores or process in general.
> seems like a solid concept if it was more precise.


Asics never made my mid. I'm still thinking it just sone else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My rig up and running in sli,wont be benching or overclocking these badboys....Dnt think my psu could handle them running at 1202mhz,besides there are no games that will require me pushing them that far right now....


Good work on that. I want to see some bench results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> i feel like with any bios I try I still have the same clocks when overclocking compared to the stock bios.


Maybe it doesn't make a difference for your gpu but a lothas found it way bettet than stock bios. But if you feel no needs a vBios keep stock because it won't going to give more juice than your want.


----------



## malmental

there is not even a 'auto-notify' linked to it on newegg, it just says 'out'...
GTX 780 Classy.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> muhd86. please stop bench the GPU for 5 minutes and please fill this out CREATE RIG . this way I know you own Gigabyte GPU.
> 
> PS : For everyone that never filled out this, please do it. will make life lot easy instead asking what GPU or hardware you have when come to get helped.
> 
> CREATE RIG


if i click on kboost is it enabled --and then i click it again it becomes diasabled --...or is kboost on my default .

i allready filled the rig builder but its not showing in my signature .


----------



## criminal

I sold my Titan for $900, so I am looking at getting a 780. I have a coupon for $50 off $550 or more on neweggbusiness.com. Which one of these 780's would you pick?

http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=GTX+780&x=0&y=0

Thanks


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I sold my Titan for $900, so I am looking at getting a 780. I have a coupon for $50 off $550 or more on neweggbusiness.com. Which one of these 780's would you pick?
> 
> http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=GTX+780&x=0&y=0


1.) http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-14-127-746
2.) http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-14-125-464

but are you certain you do not want to wait for the 780 Lightning.?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> but are you certain you do not want to wait for the 780 Lightning.?


It may rarely show up in Newegg's stock if ever, just like the 780 Classified or 780 SC ACX ....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> It may rarely show up in Newegg's stock if ever, just like the 780 Classified or 780 SC ACX ....


Ive noticed newegg is bad about keeping evga cards in stock


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes. I'm working on each bios brand so no needs to use different bios on your gpu.


Alright, but i flashed back to my stock bios and then to the inno3d you're working on (or was, if there's any newer one) but gpu-z still lists my card as a evga in the vendor section...


----------



## critical98

Got my rig somewhat ready but needs some finishing touches. Currently running a single EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX with backplate.



http://imgur.com/6UAQL0s


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> if i click on kboost is it enabled --and then i click it again it becomes diasabled --...or is kboost on my default .
> 
> i allready filled the rig builder but its not showing in my signature .


You have to enable it. Go to your profile scroll all the way down, click edit signature and enable it to show just look you will see it. Ocn should make it more visible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, but i flashed back to my stock bios and then to the inno3d you're working on (or was, if there's any newer one) but gpu-z still lists my card as a evga in the vendor section...


Re flash back to stock and wait to the new revision . It will be up today I think.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need feedback guys who got the bios, what brand and bug LOL . Asus,MSI and Hydros are good to go, dunno about other brands I still have no feedback. I do I know the EVGA ref bios has bug I'm trying to fix it let's see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte where are you?feedback please


Not hat chance to properly test your EVGA ref bios yet but noticed sometimes when you apply a new oc in precision and run a bench the card fails to boost. Only a reboot will cure the problem.
What bug should i be on the lookout for? just about to start from scratch with the oc and see what these bios are capable of!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 1.) http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-14-127-746
> 2.) http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-14-125-464
> 
> but are you certain you do not want to wait for the 780 Lightning.?


What is the release date? Aug. 6th? I have been thinking about waiting or jumping on the classified when it comes in stock. I just noticed the coupon on neweggbusiness and thought it might be worth the compromise to get $50 off.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Not hat chance to properly test your EVGA ref bios yet but noticed sometimes when you apply a new oc in precision and run a bench the card fails to boost. Only a reboot will cure the problem.
> What bug should i be on the lookout for? just about to start from scratch with the oc and see what these bios are capable of!


You already found it. Go back to stock. Today I will hsve major update in all bios. I was doing some microscopic revision and I found some error code. Im at work now during the day it is hard fir me because I can only replay with my mobile phone so. ;-)


----------



## Urobulus

When the MSI Lightning is released we'll have to get someone to do a complete unboxing video with Thunderstruck from AC/DC playing in the background ... Whoever does that will get some serious rep points from me for sure lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> When the MSI Lightning is released we'll have to get someone to do a complete unboxing video with Thunderstruck from AC/DC playing in the background ... Whoever does that will get some serious rep points from me for sure lol


LoL than do it , for sure I'll rep you.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> When the MSI Lightning is released we'll have to get someone to do a complete unboxing video with Thunderstruck from AC/DC playing in the background ... Whoever does that will get some serious rep points from me for sure lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> When the MSI Lightning is released we'll have to get someone to do a complete unboxing video with Thunderstruck from AC/DC playing in the background ... Whoever does that will get some serious rep points from me for sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL than do it , for sure I'll rep you.
Click to expand...

me too...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 1.) http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-14-127-746
> 2.) http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-14-125-464
> 
> but are you certain you do not want to wait for the 780 Lightning.?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the release date? Aug. 6th? I have been thinking about waiting or jumping on the classified when it comes in stock. I just noticed the coupon on neweggbusiness and thought it might be worth the compromise to get $50 off.
Click to expand...

I have no words as I couldn't tell you what to do...
If the Lightning was available when I bought mine then odds are I would have gotten it instead.


----------



## voozers

Though no direct correlation between ASIC and OC'ing, my gpu doesn't OC that far. Like I said beside it being at 57% it also only maxes out its clock at 1123 even with overvolting. Most people here seem to be able to break 1200.


----------



## pharma57

Are you using the stock vbios or modded vbios? Many who break 1200 are using a modded vbios.


----------



## 209ham

Add Please








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cfqgb/


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> 
> 
> Add Please


wow, that looks sick dude! nice work!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> 
> 
> Add Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cfqgb/


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You already found it. Go back to stock. Today I will hsve major update in all bios. I was doing some microscopic revision and I found some error code. Im at work now during the day it is hard fir me because I can only replay with my mobile phone so. ;-)


Ok will do! They're performing well so far. On par with your HC rev1!
Thanks for all the good work dude. We all appreciate what you do for us.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I did quoted your post to show *muhd86* what the Valley bug was. Valley don't give you the right GPU core clock with stock bios or moded bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I need vBios update from you guys
> 
> MSI needed
> ASUS - got it - >> updated testing in progress
> Inno3D - got it - >> updated testing in progress
> Gigabyte - needed
> EVGA ref - go it >> work on fix.
> EVGA ACX - needed


Once I get home (at work now) I'll send you the MSI.


----------



## chromedivision

My GPU are made by Zotac. Can I use one of those bios or do I need a specific bios for my GPU?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chromedivision*
> 
> My GPU are made by Zotac. Can I use one of those bios or do I need a specific bios for my GPU?


I believe that all reference cards could use any reference bios, but would be ideal to have a bios of your own manufacturer.
I will wait untill Skyn3t is able to make a moded reference MSI bios for my cards.

Send him your original Zotac bios (download it through GPU-Z), and he may be able to help all Zotac users!


----------



## muhd86

and going up ....loving it ----

thanks the gigabyte bios brother ----

cpu is at stock ---


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok here we go again. My typ0 shuck's I know but you can read and understand it.
> 
> To my fellow GTX 780 Owners Noobs ( I was a noob too and I'm still ) and experts ( I will get there some day )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Before asking anything about what is this what this does why this happen and how. You need to know first what hardware you have in hand's. If you don't know it, how you going to overclock it without any knowledge you don't need to be a expert but you must know what you have. This is the best way to learn. Oh I don't like to read!!! Than stop right here sell your rig donate it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you are in the wrong place.
> 
> I had to waste a bit of my time to make this but in the end it will worth because all the same question over and over will be gone. I do my best to answer all the question you guys need, but sometimes it gives me a headache because same question over and over. Read this below it will make you understand your hardware it not much but it is much to understand it right.
> 
> *Nvidia GTX 780 / Titan TDP*
> 
> 
> NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 780 is built using the same GK110 GPU found inside GTX TITAN, along with 3072MB of GDDR5 memory running at the same clock speeds. GTX TITAN delivered 2688 cores clocked at 836/876 boost, which NVIDIA revised to 2304 cores at 863/900 for GeForce GTX 780.
> Both cards share the same supplementary power connector requirements: 8-pin + 6-pin, as well as the identical 250-watt TDP. Coincidentally, GeForce GTX 780 features twice as many CUDA cores and GDDR5 memory.
> GeForce GTX 780 has been designed with enough GPU speed and power to outperform the GTX 580 by 70% and GTX 680 by almost 38%.
> *Source*
> *What is NVIDIA Boost 2.0 and Power Target.*
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Boost 2.0 NVIDIA GPU Boost technology automatically increases the GPU's clock frequency in order to improve performance.
> GPU Boost works in the background, dynamically adjusting the GPU's graphics clock speed based on GPU operating conditions. Originally GPU Boost was designed to reach the highest possible clock speed while remaining within a predefined power target.
> However, after careful evaluation NVIDIA engineers determined that GPU temperature is often a bigger inhibitor of performance than GPU power. Therefore for Boost 2.0, we've switched from boosting clock speeds based on a GPU power target, to a GPU temperature target.
> This new temperature target is 80 degrees Celsius. As a result of this change, the GPU will automatically boost to the highest clock frequency it can achieve as long as the GPU temperature remains at 80C. Boost 2.0 constantly monitors GPU temperature, adjusting the GPU's clock and its voltage on-the-fly to maintain this temperature.
> In addition to switching from a power-based boost target to a temperature-based target, with GPU Boost 2.0 we're also providing end users with more advanced controls for tweaking GPU Boost behavior. Using software tools provided by NVIDIA add-in card partners, end users can adjust the GPU temperature target precisely to their liking.
> If a user wants his GeForce GTX 780 board to boost to higher clocks for example, he can simply adjust the temperature target higher (for example from 80C, to 85C). The GPU will then boost to higher clock speeds until it reaches the new temperature target.
> Besides adjusting the temperature target, Boost 2.0 also provides users with more powerful fan control. The GPU's fan curve is completely adjustable, so you can adjust the GPU's fan to operate at different speeds based on your own preferences.
> *Source*
> 
> Now you need to read and understand it very carefully. The other day I was blame to making a bios to burn all your GPU.
> 
> First of all before you come and judge someone you must know what you talk about and have proof. "This is real life" here we having fun but things don't change,rules are rules.
> 
> I will use the same image posted by the person I don't want to write it down because it gives me vomit.
> 
> I was blamed to deliver you guys a vBios with 391w TDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My!!! What a shame I feel sorry for him to judge me of something that he don't even get close to know. He have been using it since he flashed the bios and still don't know about it. Look the image below. I will explain it in order left to right
> 
> First green circle Original bios
> 
> Hydro copper bios stock
> Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
> Def ( mW ) 100% - 250000
> Max ( mW ) 115% - 264000
> Red circle
> 
> skyn3t Hydro copper vbios
> Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
> Def ( mW ) 100% - 340000
> Max ( mW ) 115% - 391000
> Red circle
> 
> skyn3t Hydro copper vbios rev1
> Min ( mW ) 60% - 150000
> Def ( mW ) 100% - 340000
> Max ( mW ) 115% - 391000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to have 340w by default I do need to increase these numbers all tree columns are watts
> Default power target = 350w (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software) it has been write by svl7 - TI forum "I'm just using it as a reference. Like I said above if you don't know what you doing don't do it.
> 
> TDP Def watts 340000 - 15% = 51000
> 51000 + 340000 TDP = 391000 391w in order to have 115% Power target. If you slid the PT all the way to 115% it will giver you 391w. since the default PT is 106% with 340w you don't need to touch it.
> 
> Titan Bios info just if you curious to know. With 145% PT 376w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Oh why I told you now?
> You are the owner you must know what is it.right!.
> oh you should told us! Now it is my fault?
> How long you have been using a vBios with PT to 115% or even more a GTX 670 with PT 200%.
> 
> What is better?
> Using other brand bios with your GPU or same brand ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why this come out from the dark now? For me it is not news. Most of Overclockers here know about it. Did you asked it before? No right! OCN search box is right on top a huge box there. Did you take you time to do some search? If not this is not my problem, because I did and still. Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default power target = 350w (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software) you only need to increase voltage info you are not familiar with the CO stuff you need to read before doing things
> 
> Oh skyn3t is doing something wrong TI bios doesn't have the 391w LOL poor guy he really don't know what his talk about.
> 
> TI bios
> Nvidia GTX 780 - 80.10.36.00.01 - 'OC edition v00'.rom most owners here with TI vbios are using this one here. I'm sure it is.
> 
> Can you see now 115% Power target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same thing you just need to know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I wrote before I'm here to help speed this up and try to be friend as much as I can. If anyone think that I need to gave up my chair and continue what I'm doing fell free to post it and take my place I will do with honor.
> 
> I'm sorry to write this way but I fell like to let everyone know how I'm doing with this crap $%^ thing going on.most of you don't need this but I had to do it.
> 
> Best
> skyn3t


Sorry, but I think I haven't understood...
You mean that TDP of your bios and TI bios is the same, but it should not be adjusted via software to 115% (that would give 391W), just to leave it @ 100%=340W, right?
Or do you mean that there is no risk pulling the slider all to the max?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Sorry, but I think I haven't understood...
> You mean that TDP of your bios and TI bios is the same, but it should not be adjusted via software to 115% (that would give 391W), just to leave it @ 100%=340W, right?
> Or do you mean that there is no risk pulling the slider all to the max?


Even if you let it go to the max, you can wisely monitor your temps. don't let it go above 80C and you will be ok.
You will though, allow it through Precision X, so near 80C the GPU won't throttle back.

Raise your clocks and voltages gradually and carefully during your gaming sessions. once it gets too much in the 80C territory, lower it a bit even if youre stable (which you prbably will be with the unlocked voltages), and you will be fine with card that will last almost as long as it should stock with no voltage increases whatsoever.


----------



## gpvecchi

Great, thanks. But isn't 95° max temp for GTX 780?
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Great, thanks. But isn't 95° max temp for GTX 780?
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


It might be, but I won't mine get even close to those temps for 24/7 use...

And for quick bench sessions, maybe, but as off now, all benches I did was with 24/7 clocks...
(but as I can't increase voltages higher than 1200/1875mv with the stock bios I wouldn't be able to get there anyway)

I set my fan curve to get to 100% RPM once the card reaches 70C, so I'm sure they are safe.

I live in Brazil and it can get hot on my bedroom. Even so, the warmer card usually playes between 65-69C and the other around 5C less with reference cooler and one slot between them on my mobo.

Withouth overclock they sit on the 50-60C range.

I'm very confortable with that, as the sound of the H100 with 4 corsair fans on the medium setting is louder than the GPUs almost all time.


----------



## gpvecchi

Did somebody tested the new Afterburner beta 11? Is now good as Precision X with 780?


----------



## muhd86

i like precesion x now better i think in some ways then after burner ---strange that the afterburner does not show the option of PT like in precesion x.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Sorry, but I think I haven't understood...
> You mean that TDP of your bios and TI bios is the same, but it should not be adjusted via software to 115% (that would give 391W), just to leave it @ 100%=340W, right?
> Or do you mean that there is no risk pulling the slider all to the max?


Yes. 100%=340w. If you need a bif mire juice just slide it up. But just keep eye on temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Even if you let it go to the max, you can wisely monitor your temps. don't let it go above 80C and you will be ok.
> You will though, allow it through Precision X, so near 80C the GPU won't throttle back.
> 
> Raise your clocks and voltages gradually and carefully during your gaming sessions. once it gets too much in the 80C territory, lower it a bit even if youre stable (which you prbably will be with the unlocked voltages), and you will be fine with card that will last almost as long as it should stock with no voltage increases whatsoever.


This ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i like precesion x now better i think in some ways then after burner ---strange that the afterburner does not show the option of PT like in precesion x.


So we can confirm the Gigabytes vBios officially?


----------



## muhd86

yes it works ---as i have posted screen shots of various benchmarks --just that 1 question again ...

precesion x shows 1200mhz on the core -- that means the gpu is at 1200mhz ---coz gpuz does not show the right core speed ...

also the k-boost function --should it be enabled all the time --do we have to do a system restart if we activate and de activate the function .


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> It might be, but I won't mine get even close to those temps for 24/7 use...
> 
> And for quick bench sessions, maybe, but as off now, all benches I did was with 24/7 clocks...
> (but as I can't increase voltages higher than 1200/1875mv with the stock bios I wouldn't be able to get there anyway)
> 
> I set my fan curve to get to 100% RPM once the card reaches 70C, so I'm sure they are safe.
> 
> I live in Brazil and it can get hot on my bedroom. Even so, the warmer card usually playes between 65-69C and the other around 5C less with reference cooler and one slot between them on my mobo.
> 
> Withouth overclock they sit on the 50-60C range.
> 
> I'm very confortable with that, as the sound of the H100 with 4 corsair fans on the medium setting is louder than the GPUs almost all time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Did somebody tested the new Afterburner beta 11? Is now good as Precision X with 780?


<3 [] not alone anymore









good post tiaolipa, keep it up.









just found another guy to back me up LOL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i like precesion x now better i think in some ways then after burner ---strange that the afterburner does not show the option of PT like in precesion x.


some code in MSI GPU bios that only allow afterburn to use it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> yes it works ---as i have posted screen shots of various benchmarks --just that 1 question again ...
> 
> precesion x shows 1200mhz on the core -- that means the gpu is at 1200mhz ---coz gpuz does not show the right core speed ...
> 
> also the k-boost function --should it be enabled all the time --do we have to do a system restart if we activate and de activate the function .


Precision X is the only software That i know ( because i only use it ) that show you the real deal. Now
forget about GPU-Z you drive me







LOL


----------



## jameschisholm

Can my PSU handle 2 of these?

My power supplies product sheet: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5aqlml1bfh4848/Real_Power_Pro_850W_Product_Sheet.pdf

I keep reading about Amps and needing enough, I can see that I have 768w available for the 12v GPU rail?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Can my PSU handle 2 of these?
> 
> My power supplies product sheet: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5aqlml1bfh4848/Real_Power_Pro_850W_Product_Sheet.pdf
> 
> I keep reading about Amps and needing enough, I can see that I have 768w available for the 12v GPU rail?


yes it can.

The only problem you may have with this power supply is regarding its over temperature protection (OTP). Apparently the thermal sensor is only read when you turn the power supply on. If the secondary heatsink is above 60° C the power supply won't turn on. So if you turn your PC off and then try to turn it back on and it doesn't come back to life, wait a few minutes until the power supply cools down.









source


----------



## dminzi

ok so i was gone for a month and i was wondering if the 320.49 was stable or if i should just stick with 314.22?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> <3 [] not alone anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good post tiaolipa, keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found another guy to back me up LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some code in MSI GPU bios that only allow afterburn to use it right.
> Precision X is the only software That i know ( because i only use it ) that show you the real deal. Now
> forget about GPU-Z you drive me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


thanks for the bios though ---will be flashing the remaining 2 gpus with it ..

if i want to only flash gpu 2 and 3 ...what command should i use --as i have allready flashed the 1st gpu --i dont want to flash it again .


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> ok so i was gone for a month and i was wondering if the 320.49 was stable or if i should just stick with 314.22?


move on to 326.1







first post has the download link


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Can my PSU handle 2 of these?
> 
> My power supplies product sheet: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5aqlml1bfh4848/Real_Power_Pro_850W_Product_Sheet.pdf
> 
> I keep reading about Amps and needing enough, I can see that I have 768w available for the 12v GPU rail?


What you have is at least 6 years old now

And its made by AcBel Polytech which sould set off every alarm bell

And no i dont think it really can do 850 watts


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> thanks for the bios though ---will be flashing the remaining 2 gpus with it ..
> 
> if i want to only flash gpu 2 and 3 ...what command should i use --as i have allready flashed the 1st gpu --i dont want to flash it again .


same command line and just keep pres "Y" for all







, don't use the "S" anymore.


----------



## MerkageTurk

man skynet well done with you're contribution towards this thread, club and community I want to congratulate you i would buy you a beer but for me its haram lol ow and give me your position now lol jokes a side keep up the good work


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What you have is at least 6 years old now
> 
> And its made by AcBel Polytech which sould set off every alarm bell
> 
> And no i dont think it really can do 850 watts


So 1x GTX 780 for now...then upgrade my PSU before thinking about another ?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> <3 [] not alone anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good post tiaolipa, keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found another guy to back me up LOL


Thank you very much!! Is very good and welcoming having this kind of reception from a veteran member as I'm new to this forum!









I just got home so here you go the MSI reference GTX 780 bios: https://www.dropbox.com/s/35l8yyr4roftnhm/msiReferenceGK110.rom









If I can help with everything else, just let me know!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So 1x GTX 780 for now...then upgrade my PSU before thinking about another ?


If it where me i would replace the PSU first

It might not be bad but why risk your brand new video card or your whole PC if the PSU decides to die

The brand new Cooler Master V is based on a Seasonic KM3

Same platform used in the Corsair AX760 and AX860 as well as the Seasonic Platinum and the new X series but is sold much cheaper then any of those

Best bang for buck option other then a Rosewill Capstone i can think of


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> man skynet well done with you're contribution towards this thread, club and community I want to congratulate you i would buy you a beer but for me its haram lol ow and give me your position now lol jokes a side keep up the good work


just keep in mind for next time double the shot raise the glass and say this is for me and this is for my bud sky









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Thank you very much!! Is very good and welcoming having this kind of reception from a veteran member as I'm new to this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home so here you go the MSI reference GTX 780 bios: https://www.dropbox.com/s/35l8yyr4roftnhm/msiReferenceGK110.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can help with everything else, just let me know!


.

not a problem buddy. OCN is


----------



## jameschisholm

http://www.scan.co.uk/search.aspx?q=cooler+master+v+series

Which one for GTX 780 SLi?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If it where me i would replace the PSU first
> 
> It might not be bad but why risk your brand new video card or your whole PC if the PSU decides to die
> 
> The brand new Cooler Master V is based on a Seasonic KM3
> 
> Same platform used in the Corsair AX760 and AX860 as well as the Seasonic Platinum and the new X series but is sold much cheaper then any of those
> 
> Best bang for buck option other then a Rosewill Capstone i can think of


----------



## malmental

not a fan of CoolerMaster PSU's..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not a fan of CoolerMaster PSU's..


As i said the new V series is a Seasonic KM3 same platform used in the Corsair AX760 and AX860 as well as the Seasonic Platinum and the new X series but is sold much cheaper then any of those
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/search.aspx?q=cooler+master+v+series
> 
> Which one for GTX 780 SLi?


The V700 sould be enough but i would go for the V850 if its not overpriced leaves you with lots of room to spare

126.50 for a V850 154,63 for an AX860 you would have to be an idiot to pay that much more for the same PSU

28,13£ cheaper for a V850 Vs an AX860


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good work on that. I want to see some bench results.


I wish,not sure if a will be able to bench very well on my psu without really pushing my luck,even tho i was told a 750 watt is more than enough for sli 780.i may try a unigine run on stock clock/bios to see what my score his....


----------



## Al plants Corn

Was anyone able to snag a Classified?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I wish,not sure if a will be able to bench very well on my psu without really pushing my luck,even tho i was told a 750 watt is more than enough for sli 780.i may try a unigine run on stock clock/bios to see what my score his....


just go easy like you said. do the bench and see how thing goes get some software to monitoring the watts ussage ( it is not recommended but it will going to give an idea the usage.

PS : love the avatar


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just go easy like you said. do the bench and see how thing goes get some software to monitoring the watts ussage ( it is not recommended but it will going to give an idea the usage.
> 
> PS : love the avatar


Thanks on the avatar,what programs can i use to monitor the usage/power draw of my system while im gaming or benching....?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> As i said the new V series is a Seasonic KM3 same platform used in the Corsair AX760 and AX860 as well as the Seasonic Platinum and the new X series but is sold much cheaper then any of those
> The V700 sould be enough but i would go for the V850 if its not overpriced leaves you with lots of room to spare
> 
> 126.50 for a V850 154,63 for an AX860 you would have to be an idiot to pay that much more for the same PSU
> 
> 28,13£ cheaper for a V850 Vs an AX860


can you give Jamaican Reaper some input about his PSU, thanks to jump in and help out our fellas.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I wish,not sure if a will be able to bench very well on my psu without really pushing my luck,even tho i was told a 750 watt is more than enough for sli 780.i may try a unigine run on stock clock/bios to see what my score his....


Your psu is more than enough for two reference 780s and a 3570k.

Now Classified and Lightning 780s could be a different story with their potential high voltage overclocking.


----------



## wermad

I need to get some readings w/ Crysis 3 at the Kill-A-Watt. My three 780s are pushing my psu and the fan kicks in right away. Didn't have this issue w/ the 690s (~1000w at the wall). Last time I checked, the Kill-A-Watt during 3dMark11 i was pushing ~1500-1600w.

Going to hunt for a 1400-1600w psu if I'm pulling more then 1400w at the wall in Surround.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you give Jamaican Reaper some input about his PSU, thanks to jump in and help out our fellas.


/50 watts is more then power even with two GTX 780 cards and an overclocked CPU 600 watts MAX and thats from the wall not the PSU

Ther HX750 gen 2 is a CWT (also known as channel well) made unit

No reviews on the HX750 but there is on the HX850 version so here

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-HX850-Gold-Power-Supply-Review/1602
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=299
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/HX850_V2/
http://hardocp.com/article/2012/08/22/corsair_hx850_gold_power_supply_review#.UecqYm10kYk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I need to get some readings w/ Crysis 3 at the Kill-A-Watt. My three 780s are pushing my psu and the fan kicks in right away. Didn't have this issue w/ the 690s (~1000w at the wall). Last time I checked, the Kill-A-Watt during 3dMark11 i was pushing ~1500-1600w.
> 
> Going to hunt for a 1400-1600w psu if I'm pulling more then 1400w at the wall in Surround.


Lepa G 1600 watts or a Lepa P 1700 watts if you need that much power


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I need to get some readings w/ Crysis 3 at the Kill-A-Watt. My three 780s are pushing my psu and the fan kicks in right away. Didn't have this issue w/ the 690s (~1000w at the wall). Last time I checked, the Kill-A-Watt during 3dMark11 i was pushing ~1500-1600w.
> 
> Going to hunt for a 1400-1600w psu if I'm pulling more then 1400w at the wall in Surround.


what kind of psu are you running?

edit: just noticed it in your sig...
could it be the psu itself? just a thought


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lepa G 1600 watts or a Lepa P 1700 watts if you need that much power


Was hunting down a used G1600 but their price is just a bit more then i could afford atm. Its also barely long enough to fit within my build. Also, the Enermax 1500w unit is around the same size. Has to be ~180mm or it won' bit.

Tbh, i want to get readings first. So far, I've played through Metro LL and some BF3 and the psu is still pumping along.I just haven't hooked up my Kill-A-Watt yet.

Would like to see some sli and triple sli owners power consumption at the wall too.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> what kind of psu are you running?
> 
> edit: just noticed it in your sig...
> could it be the psu itself? just a thought


(See sig rig) OCZ ZX-1250W. It peaks ~1400w per specs. I'll have some free time this weekend and I'll be installing some more games to test. I'm running Surround so its giving my 780s a good work out in most games.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Was hunting down a used G1600 but I they price is just a bit more then i could afford atm. Its also barely long enough to fit within my build. Also, the Enermax 1500w unit is around the same size. Has to be ~180mm or it won' bit.
> 
> Tbh, i want to get readings first. So far, I've played through Metro LL and some BF3 and the psu is still pumping along.I just haven't hooked up my Kill-A-Watt yet.
> 
> Would like to see some sli and triple sli owners power consumption at the wall too.


3 GTX 780 cards could be run on a 1000 watts PSU

So a EVGA SuperNova G2 1000 or a 1300 watts is options you have

The 1000 watts G2 sould be 200$ US or around that


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 3 GTX 780 cards could be run on a 1000 watts PSU
> 
> So a EVGA SuperNova G2 1000 or a 1300 watts is options you have
> 
> The 1000 watts G2 sould be 200$ US or around that


I'm not fond of the EVGA ones and they're way too long. Enermax's 1.5kw or the Lepa G1600 are 180mm long which will barely clear my radiator.

Again, Ill wait to see what I pull this weekend. The OCZ is doing ok so far, just the fan is working hard.


----------



## Tonza

Those who are thinking that the card will blow up with modded bios @ 115% power target... Keep in mind that it will not go ever to that point







Unless the card is voltage modded somehow. Mine card is like maximum of 70% power when i loop valley for 30 mins (even the sliders are maxed out to 115% / 95c) -.-. So can someone explain what is the hassle about?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> (See sig rig) OCZ ZX-1250W. It peaks ~1400w per specs. I'll have some free time this weekend and I'll be installing some more games to test. I'm running Surround so its giving my 780s a good work out in most games.


your case has room for dual psu? may be dedicate one to cpu, gpu and pump, and a 650w or 750w to fans, monitors, etc.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> your case has room for dual psu? may be dedicate one to cpu, gpu and pump, and a 650w or 750w to fans, monitors, etc.


With a 480mm rad and a 360mm rad in the bottom chamber, there's little room:


----------



## trippinonprozac

You should be fine Jamaican!

Unless you had a seriously high overclock on both your CPU and both GPUS you wont run into any trouble!

Go for gold as a 750w PSU will still allow you to hit peaks of well in excess of 800w for short periods!

Worst case scenario is you will get a hard lock when benchmarking and you will know that you are at your physical limits for you PSU.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> With a 480mm rad and a 360mm rad in the bottom chamber, there's little room:


Understood. Nice build by the way


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm not fond of the EVGA ones and they're way too long. Enermax's 1.5kw or the Lepa G1600 are 180mm long which will barely clear my radiator.
> 
> Again, Ill wait to see what I pull this weekend. The OCZ is doing ok so far, just the fan is working hard.


I run the Enermax 1500w PSU and I LOVE it!

Soo much overhead it just takes care of everything effortlessly!

Its not exactly working hard with the single 780 I have now but my previous 2 classifieds were pushed to extreme conditions under water and I pulled a fair bit from the wall!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> You should be fine Jamaican!
> 
> Unless you had a seriously high overclock on both your CPU and both GPUS you wont run into any trouble!
> 
> Go for gold as a 750w PSU will still allow you to hit peaks of well in excess of 800w for short periods!
> 
> Worst case scenario is you will get a hard lock when benchmarking and you will know that you are at your physical limits for you PSU.


Wont be overclocking the gpu's and right now only the cpu is overclocked,going to try unigine before i had to start getting ready for work,hopefully all runs well....


----------



## chromedivision

My GPU's are made by Zotac. Can I use one of those bios or do I need a specific bios for my GPU's?

Sorry to post the same question again, but it passed almost without an answer.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Wont be overclocking the gpu's and right now only the cpu is overclocked,going to try unigine before i had to start getting ready for work,hopefully all runs well....


Im sure you will have no issues mate. Be sure to post results!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Understood. Nice build by the way


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I run the Enermax 1500w PSU and I LOVE it!
> 
> Soo much overhead it just takes care of everything effortlessly!
> 
> Its not exactly working hard with the single 780 I have now but my previous 2 classifieds were pushed to extreme conditions under water and I pulled a fair bit from the wall!


I've had their Galaxy 1250w Bronze and they were very good at powering three 580 3gb. I sold my CM 1.5kw since it was a bit too big to fit in my case. I thought 1250w was good enough but I'll find out soon


----------



## voozers

As an update to the debate about ASIC earlier, I just recieved my RMA card and spent the afternoon running benchmarks on it. I was able to go past 63 MHz on the new GPU up to 78 MHz although I had to lower the memory from 270 to 240 for everything to be stable. I have finally broken the 1200 MHz mark with boost where as before on the old GPU I was only able to get to 1120 MHz.

Here are some benchmark results:

*Firestrike Basic 3Dmark*

Old GPU 63/270 OC (57% ASIC): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/667164

New GPU 78/240 OC (68% ASIC): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/633213

I also ran both Unigine benchmarks.

*Unigine Valley*

Old GPU 63/270 OC (57% ASIC): 2891 (69.1 fps)

New GPU 78/240 OC (68% ASIC): 2972 (71 fps)

*Unigine Heaven*

Old GPU 63/270 OC (57% ASIC): 1528 (67.7 fps)

New GPU 78/240 OC (68% ASIC): 1541 (61.1 fps)

There is some increase but obviously it wasn't a huge jump. I'm about to test Skyrim later for some real life application results. But my point is ASIC does at least indicate the quality of overclocking although having the same ASIC as someone else doesn't mean your GPU will OC exactly the same.

And also because of my new GPU I finally broke 100k on Firestrike basic!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

my unigine run,i survived it,was worried but all went well,cpu 4,4....Gpu's stock clocks.....


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> my unigine run,i survived it,was worried but all went well,cpu 4,4....Gpu's stock clocks.....


Whaaaaat I never got that high, especially on stock it's way lower. What model GPU? Mine is the SC ACX


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Whaaaaat I never got that high, especially on stock it's way lower. What model GPU? Mine is the SC ACX


Its dual Gpu's thats why it seems high...lol...Bet you got close with even a single card....


----------



## trippinonprozac

That is a nice score for a maxed out run mate!

I think I might scout out a second gainward card in the coming weeks! Its just hard for me to justify as I am now playing at 1080p 120hz and my single card overclocked essentially takes care of 120fps in a lot of titles maxed out.


----------



## voozers

Ohhhh I was like no way it's single. Makes sense that it's dual haha so hard to follow the thread sometimes.









Nice numbers!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> That is a nice score for a maxed out run mate!
> 
> I think I might scout out a second gainward card in the coming weeks! Its just hard for me to justify as I am now playing at 1080p 120hz and my single card overclocked essentially takes care of 120fps in a lot of titles maxed out.


I just wish i could have overclocked them,will need a new psu,then i will push them pass stock clocks....


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I just wish i could have overclocked them,will need a new psu,then i will push them pass stock clocks....


you can overclock them mate!

try +100 and do a run.

I am SURE you will be absolutely fine!


----------



## voozers

So I just ran my new GPU at stock settings and it beat the old GPU at stock settings by 500 points. Again ASIC means something.

Old GPU (57% ASIC) : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/618740

New GPU (68% ASIC) : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/667233

My $30 investment to advanced RMA I feel is worth it. Shipping labels included too!









Though honestly the increase in performance is pretty marginal (I tested Skyrim and got 2 fps increase). But I am pretty OCD and I kept feeling jelly how every poster on average broke 1200 MHz. Now I am content...for now.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> you can overclock them mate!
> 
> try +100 and do a run.
> 
> I am SURE you will be absolutely fine!


I will try and see what happens....


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> So I just ran my new GPU at stock settings and it beat the old GPU at stock settings by 500 points. Again ASIC means something.
> 
> Old GPU (57% ASIC) : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/618740
> 
> New GPU (68% ASIC) : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/667233
> 
> My $30 investment to advanced RMA I feel is worth it. Shipping labels included too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though honestly the increase in performance is pretty marginal. But I am pretty OCD and I kept feeling jelly how every poster on average broke 1200 MHz. Now I am content...for now.


ASIC is not really something to live by. It will give you a value which your card will perform without any mV added, but apart from that cards can do just about the same even if they are 5-10% apart in ASIC-value. I'd say the ASIC value is more reliable without modded bios, with moddded BIOS it'll probably not matter that much.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a question for you guys,at stock the gpu's run at 250 watts each,if i move the slider in AB or EP from 100 to 106% how much more voltage is that...Is it still 250 watts or 250 watts + ?????...Skyn3t need your help here....


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question for you guys,at stock the gpu's run at 250 watts each,if i move the slider in AB or EP from 100 to 106% how much more voltage is that...Is it still 250 watts or 250 watts + ?????...Skyn3t need your help here....


It wont make your cards run with more power, depends how much the cards will use power. My card does not use never over 70% regardless the power target.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

Got a question for all of ya... I recently got my hands on an ASUS MIVE-Z, kinda regret buying it after finding out vccio and sa is linked... just like my current board T_T... back to the question...

I was wondering if anyone here know whether i should do 8x/8x for my SLI setup or 16x/16x... the thing is... to use 16x/16x for my board i need to get another pcie card (sound card most likely) so i need a bit of advice before doing it...

I read in Tweaktown review of the nf200 for this board and the cards they were using 6970 and 6990, seem to be getting fairly similar results... however, we're not talking about any ordinary cards here... we're talking about the tank of a card, GTX 780 amirite







. Anyone know which one i should go for or whether there will be any difference in performance? Any help will be appreciated!

Cheers.

Additional info:
I will be overclocking my CPU (2700K) since i'm getting WC so i don't think CPU bottleneck will be an issue...

*Edit*

Turns out i don't need to get an additional pcie card... i just need to plug the cards in the second and fourth slots... still would be nice to see how i should do it since i've heard that once you set up the system with watercooling, its a pain to switch the parts setup... (the draining and what not)


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> ASIC is not really something to live by. It will give you a value which your card will perform without any mV added, but apart from that cards can do just about the same even if they are 5-10% apart in ASIC-value. I'd say the ASIC value is more reliable without modded bios, with moddded BIOS it'll probably not matter that much.


I go by ASIC of non-modded bios. I'm not saying it's definitive but it definitely indicates performance differences. Plus with the new card I broke 100k on Firestrike basic.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Got a question for all of ya... I recently got my hands on an ASUS MIVE-Z, kinda regret buying it after finding out vccio and sa is linked... just like my current board T_T... back to the question...
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here know whether i should do 8x/8x for my SLI setup or 16x/16x... the thing is... to use 16x/16x for my board i need to get another pcie card (sound card most likely) so i need a bit of advice before doing it...
> 
> I read in Tweaktown review of the nf200 for this board and the cards they were using 6970 and 6990, seem to be getting fairly similar results... however, we're not talking about any ordinary cards here... we're talking about the tank of a card, GTX 780 amirite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone know which one i should go for or whether there will be any difference in performance? Any help will be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Additional info:
> I will be overclocking my CPU (2700K) since i'm getting WC so i don't think CPU bottleneck will be an issue...
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Turns out i don't need to get an additional pcie card... i just need to plug the cards in the second and fourth slots... still would be nice to see how i should do it since i've heard that once you set up the system with watercooling, its a pain to switch the parts setup... (the draining and what not)


I'm running 8x pcie 2.0. You won't notice a difference vs 16x tbh. The NF200 isn't that laggy and at worst could knock down 1-2 fps. Since I don't have an IB, my pcie slots switch to 2.0 mode.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Got a question for all of ya... I recently got my hands on an ASUS MIVE-Z, kinda regret buying it after finding out vccio and sa is linked... just like my current board T_T... back to the question...
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here know whether i should do 8x/8x for my SLI setup or 16x/16x... the thing is... to use 16x/16x for my board i need to get another pcie card (sound card most likely) so i need a bit of advice before doing it...
> 
> I read in Tweaktown review of the nf200 for this board and the cards they were using 6970 and 6990, seem to be getting fairly similar results... however, we're not talking about any ordinary cards here... we're talking about the tank of a card, GTX 780 amirite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone know which one i should go for or whether there will be any difference in performance? Any help will be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Additional info:
> I will be overclocking my CPU (2700K) since i'm getting WC so i don't think CPU bottleneck will be an issue...
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Turns out i don't need to get an additional pcie card... i just need to plug the cards in the second and fourth slots... still would be nice to see how i should do it since i've heard that once you set up the system with watercooling, its a pain to switch the parts setup... (the draining and what not)


I have this board on my other rig I run 8x by 8x. runs great I hear more latency with the nf200.


----------



## Alkar Cammer

Hey Guys.

I just played on Sharqi Peninsula on bf3 and my cpu usage did not get to 100%, yet the usage of my gpus hovers at around 50-60%. At this point i think it's either a driver issue or something with bf3. If anyone else experiences this same problem with two gtx 780's, please tell me. That way I'll know for sure that this isn't an issue with my system.


----------



## skyn3t

It seems that I nailed another bios

MSI.GTX780.3072.130430Vtest+PT-RC1
1.212v
PT 100% =340w
I will been releasing it officially by this weekend. Next bios in the line will be zotac.


----------



## wermad

So, this has been asked but I notice it gets avoided somehow. What are your guys' gains in gaming by oc'ing vs modded bios vs stock?

Yeah, I know everyone is going with benchmark scores galore but I like to see real world gaming performance gains. I'm sure most of us bought their 780s for gaming in mind







.


----------



## steven88

Folks with EVGA Classified,

I am interested in seeing if the Classified at around 1300 clocks is worth it over a typical ACX, or Twin Frozr type card. Can you please do some tests under these core clocks?

1176mhz (typical OC with standard 780)

1306mhz (should be able to attain with a Classy)

And if you could use a modern game like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, maybe some BF3.....just whatever you think that taxes the system. Please report the FPS difference between the two clocks.....I'm just wondering if theres any tangible difference.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So, this has been asked but I notice it gets avoided somehow. What are your guys' gains in gaming by oc'ing vs modded bios vs stock?
> 
> Yeah, I know everyone is going with benchmark scores galore but I like to see real world gaming performance gains. I'm sure most of us bought their 780s for gaming in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


stable core clock and not throttle down @ 1.212v and PT by default 340w. some GPU you can hit 1241MHz or even more we have see one guy here with 133something something dunno but he got it some houe with my modded bios.

right now I'm benching a zotac bios seems solid







, My goal is to crack all bios brand. I think the only bios I may not going to do anything sooner is the Inno3D, it has hard code on it and lot mess around looks like a tree, code growing all over LOL


----------



## trippinonprozac

Where are all the Classified owners??


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Where are all the Classified owners??










with they card's LOL


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Where are all the Classified owners??


They are too busy staring at their cards and be amazed by the performance to bother coming back here.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with they card's LOL


LOL

I think you guys might be right!

We will never hear from them again!

I am trying to snag one when they come back in stock on EVGA's website!


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm running 8x pcie 2.0. You won't notice a difference vs 16x tbh. The NF200 isn't that laggy and at worst could knock down 1-2 fps. Since I don't have an IB, my pcie slots switch to 2.0 mode.


I was curious because i heard that GTX780 can actually saturate the PCIe 8x bandwidth so i thought 16x might be better... i would try and test this myself (on air) but my new case isn't set to arrive anytime soon T_T damn you corsair!!!! My current case is abit cluttered... too many cables going all over the shop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> I have this board on my other rig I run 8x by 8x. runs great I hear more latency with the nf200.


Yeah... not quite sure how much the latency would reduce my performance...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> They are too busy staring at their cards and be amazed by the performance to bother coming back here.


You mean stunned by the massive looking card... iono why but when i saw the SS of the unboxing video... the card seems WAY bigger then my ACX cooler... must be the added thermal reduction needed to keep the card cool lol


----------



## skyn3t

one more.

Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
1.212v
PT 100% =340w


vBios stable to be release

Zotac
MSI
Gigabyte
Hydro copper
ACX


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more.
> 
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
> 1.212v
> PT 100% =340w
> 
> 
> vBios stable to be release
> 
> Zotac
> MSI
> Gigabyte
> Hydro copper
> ACX


Will this work on a Gainward reference?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Will this work on a Gainward reference?


upload your bios, post here or pm me.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> upload your bios, post here or pm me.


Ill do it tonight mate.


----------



## Brianmz

4hrs in and no leaks so far.


----------



## skyn3t

catch you guys later i need some zzz........Z............z..........Z............z............Z..........z...........Z.......z.......z........z......Zz....z..ZZZZ....zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hypespazm

hey can anyone help me with a walkthrough on how to flash the bios on my card?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> 
> 
> 4hrs in and no leaks so far.


good work, now you just need to fire thi thing up and give us some scores








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hey can anyone help me with a walkthrough on how to flash the bios on my card?


first page bro read up.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I was curious because i heard that GTX780 can actually saturate the PCIe 8x bandwidth so i thought 16x might be better... i would try and test this myself (on air) but my new case isn't set to arrive anytime soon T_T damn you corsair!!!l


There's been a few reviews and some users comparing both. In most cases its very marginal gains (1-2 gains) and at times, some games and cards loose a bit of performance going 3.0. I had this same concern with my last two Titans and many owners told me and cited reviews/test it wasn't worth it. So, its nothing to be concerned with. I've seen ppl running Titans and 780s on older LGA1155 platforms with and without the NF200 chip.

EDIT: If I recall, there's a tpu and hard review floating around w/ some benchmarks.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> good work, now you just need to fire thi thing up and give us some scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first page bro read up.


Great build is that an x79 platform?? and sorry Im just not familiar with the files so I cant get it to flash I think I need video tutorial im more a visual learner.. I mean any suggestions.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Great build is that an x79 platform?? and sorry Im just not familiar with the files so I cant get it to flash I think I need video tutorial im more a visual learner.. I mean any suggestions.


Yep, Rive with a 3930k, just need to tidy up the cabling a bit, but just leak testing atm, and turned it on, still with paper towels on lol, want to check out load temps.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yep, Rive with a 3930k, just need to tidy up the cabling a bit, but just leak testing atm, and turned it on, still with paper towels on lol, want to check out load temps.


we have the same system.. but im so scared to start my own custom loop. specially since I use a h110 and my case is a cool master haf XB .. what are your clock speeds atm? right now im getting 4.6 at a max load of 65C average


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Great build is that an x79 platform?? and sorry Im just not familiar with the files so I cant get it to flash I think I need video tutorial im more a visual learner.. I mean any suggestions.


It's really not a big deal if you have a reference card. I slapped a random BIOS on my Zotac 780 and it worked just fine. There's no need to get one to exactly match your card unless it's necessary. To me it makes no sense, as the manufacturer would be able to tell the BIOS doesn't match the card within two seconds, and you could always just flash back to your stock BIOS in that event. Any reference BIOS will work with a reference 780 and I haven't even heard many people complaining about the non reference BIOS flashes either.

I've flashed all 5 of the Titans I've owned with random BIOS'es as well as the 2 780s I now own at the moment (soon to be 3 classy 780 with an EVBot attached)

I can run my reference Zotac 780 at 1228 game stable and bench at 1241 depending on the bench and the memory settings. Memory makes quite a bit of a difference in core stability and how far you can go. It's a middle ground you have to walk. Are those extra few mhz on the gpu more important than the memory? It's really a case by case decision.

Regardless, flashing my BIOS did absolutely NOTHING to increase my overclock potential on my 780. I had the same issue with my Titans except with the EVGAs as they would throttle, but my ASUS was my best OC'er and OC'd the same on the stock BIOS as it did with the TI or Naennon bios.

ATM I'm running the TechInferno BIOS on my 780, as I like having GPU Boost disabled, and I ran it on all of my Titans as well.

As far as the classys go, once I'm able to acquire 3 or 4(with dual slot waterblocks), I'm sure we'll see some pretty good competition vs the Titans. I've already seen some guys breaking 1350mhz with 1.2v on their Classifieds in the EVGA thread with screenshot proof of Heaven 4.0. It seems most of them are binned as I haven't seen one under 80% ASIC, with all 5 out of 5 owners being around 82% ASIC and none of them under 1300mhz with the alotted 1.2 volts, one guy even capable of 1300mhz with 1.75v... astounding. I can't wait to see if EVbot is really unlocked on the cards or if it was just a one off for publicity with the Kingpin blog screenshot. If they allow 1.35v, we could easily be seeing 1400mhz+ classys on water without a single problem, game stable with benchers even higher. What kingpin did was on air... it's quite amazing to be honest.

It seems 780s are quite a sweet spot for overclocking. Not as much leakage as Titans, thus better OC potential, but way more CUDA cores than 680s although managing similar OCs or better with proper overvoltage.

I'll wait and see if EVBot truly unlocks the 1.35v potential. I already have the app downloaded and ready. But even if it doesnt, I'd be happy with 1.3ghz, as it would roughly equal a Titan at 1175 to 1202mhz depending on the game, for $300 less.


----------



## UNOE

skyn3t - I have a reference ACX card with a EK water block I won't have time to flash until the weekend probably. But I'm thinking I should probably just flash it with the HC bios. What would you recommend ?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> we have the same system.. but im so scared to start my own custom loop. specially since I use a h110 and my case is a cool master haf XB .. what are your clock speeds atm? right now im getting 4.6 at a max load of 65C average


Atm, running with my 4.8ghz profile a 1.4v, still burning in the Tim, highest temp was 60C on cpu package. Should drop a few C degrees once the tim is burned in, used IC diamond this go around to see how it does.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Atm, running with my 4.8ghz profile a 1.4v, still burning in the Tim, highest temp was 60C on cpu package. Should drop a few C degrees once the tim is burned in, used IC diamond this go around to see how it does.


I guess the customs loop isnt worth it for the extra .2Ghz... I guess I would do it if it was at .4Ghz jump to like 5.1Ghz......

on another note I tried to do the step up program with my evga Refrence super clocked and I couldnt do it for classifieds.. :'( ... they sent me the updated bios for the card But idk if I want to do the modded bios or not .. im mainly doing it for gaming


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I guess the customs loop isnt worth it for the extra .2Ghz... I guess I would do it if it was at .4Ghz jump to like 5.1Ghz......
> 
> on another note I tried to do the step up program with my evga Refrence super clocked and I couldnt do it for classifieds.. :'( ... they sent me the updated bios for the card But idk if I want to do the modded bios or not .. im mainly doing it for gaming


Mmm, I have 5ghz and 5.3ghz profiles.

But I mostly did it for less noise, and just wanted to try building one. PC is pretty much silent when i put the fans at 400-600 rpm.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> It's really not a big deal if you have a reference card. I slapped a random BIOS on my Zotac 780 and it worked just fine. There's no need to get one to exactly match your card unless it's necessary. To me it makes no sense, as the manufacturer would be able to tell the BIOS doesn't match the card within two seconds, and you could always just flash back to your stock BIOS in that event. Any reference BIOS will work with a reference 780 and I haven't even heard many people complaining about the non reference BIOS flashes either.
> 
> I've flashed all 5 of the Titans I've owned with random BIOS'es as well as the 2 780s I now own at the moment (soon to be 3 classy 780 with an EVBot attached)
> 
> I can run my reference Zotac 780 at 1228 game stable and bench at 1241 depending on the bench and the memory settings. Memory makes quite a bit of a difference in core stability and how far you can go. It's a middle ground you have to walk. Are those extra few mhz on the gpu more important than the memory? It's really a case by case decision.
> 
> Regardless, flashing my BIOS did absolutely NOTHING to increase my overclock potential on my 780. I had the same issue with my Titans except with the EVGAs as they would throttle, but my ASUS was my best OC'er and OC'd the same on the stock BIOS as it did with the TI or Naennon bios.
> 
> ATM I'm running the TechInferno BIOS on my 780, as I like having GPU Boost disabled, and I ran it on all of my Titans as well.
> 
> As far as the classys go, once I'm able to acquire 3 or 4(with dual slot waterblocks), I'm sure we'll see some pretty good competition vs the Titans. I've already seen some guys breaking 1350mhz with 1.2v on their Classifieds in the EVGA thread with screenshot proof of Heaven 4.0. It seems most of them are binned as I haven't seen one under 80% ASIC, with all 5 out of 5 owners being around 82% ASIC and none of them under 1300mhz with the alotted 1.2 volts, one guy even capable of 1300mhz with 1.75v... astounding. I can't wait to see if EVbot is really unlocked on the cards or if it was just a one off for publicity with the Kingpin blog screenshot. If they allow 1.35v, we could easily be seeing 1400mhz+ classys on water without a single problem, game stable with benchers even higher. What kingpin did was on air... it's quite amazing to be honest.
> 
> It seems 780s are quite a sweet spot for overclocking. Not as much leakage as Titans, thus better OC potential, but way more CUDA cores than 680s although managing similar OCs or better with proper overvoltage.
> 
> I'll wait and see if EVBot truly unlocks the 1.35v potential. I already have the app downloaded and ready. But even if it doesnt, I'd be happy with 1.3ghz, as it would roughly equal a Titan at 1175 to 1202mhz depending on the game, for $300 less.


I was thinking about getting one or 2 classy's and keep my 780 refs but I am going to decide once the Lightening's hit. Just want to see what the stock bios on that looks like with voltage and how it handles it heat wise.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Mmm, I have 5ghz and 5.3ghz profiles.
> 
> But I mostly did it for less noise, and just wanted to try building one. PC is pretty much silent when i put the fans at 400-600 rpm.


My pc isnt sooooo silent but its tolerable because of the h110 stock fans... in the near future I to plan on getting some better 140mm stronger and more silent fans... the thing ive been wanting to do the most though is find very very SLIM 140mm fans so that I can fit them inside my case. on push pull ... I think I would get better temps. but for now regular sized fans wont fit. and I also need a new fan controller. my fan controller is from a pc I had in like 2004


----------



## Jesta42o

Just sold my 2 Titan's for 1 Asus Geforce 780 DIRECTCU II not missing those Titan's at all







This card OC's so well and doesn't go over 68c


----------



## dzb87

Anyone using 2x780 SLI for [email protected]? Is microstuttering a serious problem?
I know... Single card is enough for this resolution but I have some free cash and wonder if it is worth to buy second one to be prepared for future titles.
I've never had SLI before but I'm very sensitive to drops below screen refresh rate. Don't know how sensitive I am for this microstuttering issue.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Anyone using 2x780 SLI for [email protected]? Is microstuttering a serious problem?
> I know... Single card is enough for this resolution but I have some free cash and wonder if it is worth to buy second one to be prepared for future titles.
> I've never had SLI before but I'm very sensitive to drops below screen refresh rate. Don't know how sensitive I am for this microstuttering issue.


Micro stuttering is a non issue with modern geforce drivers. You will be fine









And I would say, don't be so quick to drop that extra cash on another 780 for SLI. Have you ever considered a 27 inch 2560x1440 panel from Monoprice? A single 780 overclocked can handle just about any modern game with little to no AA @ 60fps or higher.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> Just sold my 2 Titan's for 1 Asus Geforce 780 DIRECTCU II not missing those Titan's at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card OC's so well and doesn't go over 68c


now you gotta do to it what i did to mine


----------



## voozers

I agree, the next logical step if you have that kind of money is to upgrade resolution rather than getting a 2nd gpu. Consider getting the 2nd gpu after you find out you can't max every game at 2560x1440. For 1080 gaming, a single 780 is already overkill and getting a 2nd will pretty much show no improvement.


----------



## mingocr83

I play at 2560x1440 using a ASUS PB278Q calibrated and a 780 SC ACX...works perfectly on most of the games maxed. I think the only game that will make it suffer at that resolution is Metro. A 780 will handle any game at 1080 maxed, does not worth the expense for a SLI kit. Get the 780 and a 144Mhz monitor if you are into serious gaming.


----------



## hypespazm

dunno if this is in here but its cool for reference card http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1939874


----------



## hypespazm

is the NV flash 5.142 the good one?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> is the NV flash 5.142 the good one?


i use 5.134


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I agree, the next logical step if you have that kind of money is to upgrade resolution rather than getting a 2nd gpu. Consider getting the 2nd gpu after you find out you can't max every game at 2560x1440. For 1080 gaming, a single 780 is already overkill and getting a 2nd will pretty much show no improvement.


Yup. Either go 2560x1440 or go with a 120/144hz monitor like mingocr83 mentioned. Theres honestly no point in running 1080p 60hz with two 780's. The only way I see two 780s at 1080p, is running a 120/144hz monitor. Other than that, its honestly a waste unless you love to bench

Either way though....a single 780 OCed can easily handle its own with any modern game at 1440p. Just DO NOT go crazy with the AA.

Sometimes I find it funny how people purposely run 8x MSAA on their 1440p displays....


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *209ham*
> 
> 
> 
> Add Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cfqgb/


What case is that please?


----------



## Jesta42o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> now you gotta do to it what i did to mine


What did you do?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hey can anyone help me with a walkthrough on how to flash the bios on my card?


nvflash (name of bios).rom --override -6

this will flash all ur gpus 1 at a time ..if u have 1 then it flash that gpu


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> What case is that please?


corsair 900D


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> What did you do?


bypassed powersensors so there is zero throttling and vmodded so i can get any voltage i want


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> upload your bios, post here or pm me.


u said u are about to update the 1st page with all the bios's ......


----------



## hypespazm

I wish there was a one click bios update for the card have crazy amount of time still dont get how to flash... I flashed the new EVGA flash though and all i had to do was click y


----------



## hypespazm

yeah idk what im doing


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah idk what im doing


I'd strongly recommend flashing from DOS instead.

nvflash -4 -5 -6 thenameoftherom.rom


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah idk what im doing


1: put nvflash files and bios file in folder on desktop
2: rename bios to bios.rom
3: go to desktop and right click on folder while holding shift
4: click open command window here
5: type "nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom"
6: hit y when asked to

good luck


----------



## hypespazm

ok so which file do I rename.. these are all the files I have.... se how I highlighted them sorry for being a pain but im really trying to learn this


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> corsair 900D


Thanks!


----------



## hypespazm

YOOO i got it to work lol I figured it out

it made the noise asked to press y again... now should i re do it again just to make sure?

how do i confirm it works?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> 
> 
> ok so which file do I rename.. these are all the files I have.... se how I highlighted them sorry for being a pain but im really trying to learn this


you rename the bios file it will be a .rom. Nvflash is just for flashing the file
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> YOOO i got it to work lol I figured it out
> 
> it made the noise asked to press y again... now should i re do it again just to make sure?


no once is enough lol, now just restart


----------



## hypespazm

ok so everything is set to very standard and when i right click my nvidia control isnt there

Edit precision x doesnt recognize hardware,


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> ok so everything is set to very standard and when i right click my nvidia control isnt there
> 
> Edit precision x doesnt recognize hardware,


right click what and where?

also you might need to re-install your drivers


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> right click what and where?
> 
> also you might need to re-install your drivers


restarted again and everything is working like before. actually. Now do I still use precision x to overclock? and over volt or how is it going to work from here on?


----------



## DarkTAO

Bought my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC ACX at launch, for $659. Perfectly content with it for non-sli GPU.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ayrf9/

Link for verification.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> restarted again and everything is working like before. actually. Now do I still use precision x to overclock? and over volt or how is it going to work from here on?


it will be same as before but now you wont throttle as much and you might be able to get more voltage unless you already got 1.212 before


----------



## hypespazm

I figured how to up the voltage .. i have it at 1212v

I didnt previously have at 1212v, should I go over there....

im gonna test on valley GPU +200 MEM +500 what do you think?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I figured how to up the voltage .. i have it at 1212v
> 
> I didnt previously have at 1212v, should I go over there....
> 
> im gonna test on valley GPU +200 MEM +500 what do you think?


1.212 in nothing to worry about. go for it worst that will happen is it will crash, i would recommend slowly working your way up instead of just jumping to +200 good luck


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> 1.212 in nothing to worry about. go for it worst that will happen is it will crash, i would recommend slowly working your way up instead of just jumping to +200 good luck


whats your config ?

I have an asic of 65.4% so u might be able to do alot more than me..


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Micro stuttering is a non issue with modern geforce drivers. You will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would say, don't be so quick to drop that extra cash on another 780 for SLI. Have you ever considered a 27 inch 2560x1440 panel from Monoprice? A single 780 overclocked can handle just about any modern game with little to no AA @ 60fps or higher.


Yep... I know it's an overkill but I want to be prepared for future titles (BF4, GTA V).
Now single card handles everything smooth (beside benchmark-games as I call them - Crysis 3, Metro).

Will the second 780 give me comfort that I will run everything in the next two years FullHD with 60+fps?
My CPU is [email protected] I also overclock my gpu but in reasonable way - without changing bios or modding anything physically.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> whats your config ?
> 
> I have an asic of 65.4% so u might be able to do alot more than me..


My ASIC is 68.3% and I can do about +80 GPU and +200 MEM. I currently have it at 78/240 and it runs stable through a run of each unigine test and 3dmark. Start around 80 then see where you can go from there in increments of 5.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> whats your config ?
> 
> I have an asic of 65.4% so u might be able to do alot more than me..


ive got 78.5 and 69.0 asic, but im also volt modded and ive bypassed my power sensors so i run my voltage at ~1.3 with 1332 core and 3499 mem, still going to push more just waiting for watercooling, plus i run my own bios


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Yep... I know it's an overkill but I want to be prepared for future titles (BF4, GTA V).
> Now single card handles everything smooth (beside benchmark-games as I call them - Crysis 3, Metro).
> 
> Will the second 780 give me comfort that I will run everything in the next two years FullHD with 60+fps?
> My CPU is [email protected] I also overclock my gpu but in reasonable way - without changing bios or modding anything physically.


If you go two 780's and stick with 1080p/60hz....I am sure you will be set for quite sometime. Two full years should be just fine, assuming you stay with that exact same monitor setup.

With that said, if you really want to stick with a 1080p setup....at least look into the Asus 144hz 24 inch monitor. Its not expensive and will compliment your 2nd 780 MUCH better than how your current 1080p/60hz is. It's just a shame to see those extra frames go to waste on a 60hz monitor with two 780's









http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374139459&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+vg248qe


----------



## hypespazm

My score went from 2645 at 63.2 fps - to 2828 and 6.7.6 on valley


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Yep... I know it's an overkill but I want to be prepared for future titles (BF4, GTA V).
> Now single card handles everything smooth (beside benchmark-games as I call them - Crysis 3, Metro).
> 
> Will the second 780 give me comfort that I will run everything in the next two years FullHD with 60+fps?
> My CPU is [email protected] I also overclock my gpu but in reasonable way - without changing bios or modding anything physically.


The single 780 should even be able to handle Metro and Crysis at 55+ fps on average at 1080 even on max settings so those "benchmark" games can't even dent it.

If you want to run everything for the next 2 years at 60+ fps on 1080, it might be wiser to save the 650 bucks now for the 800 series that should be out by then and continue doing single gpu. That way you'll have the latest hardware, run every game at max, and not have to deal with dual gpu issues like microstuttering or poor scaling.

If you want to see some kind of improvement right away then again the monitor upgrade is the best choice. If not higher resolution than go with the higher refresh rate as the person above me said. 780 can push pass 100 fps on games easy and with that high refresh rate it'll be like butter.


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Yep... I know it's an overkill but I want to be prepared for future titles (BF4, GTA V).
> Now single card handles everything smooth (beside benchmark-games as I call them - Crysis 3, Metro).
> 
> Will the second 780 give me comfort that I will run everything in the next two years FullHD with 60+fps?
> My CPU is [email protected] I also overclock my gpu but in reasonable way - without changing bios or modding anything physically.


save the money for maxwell


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> save the money for maxwell


what are your valley scores on single GPU?


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what are your valley scores on single GPU?


i don't know because to get a legitimate score i would have to disable surround and just use 1 screen and im way too lazy for that


----------



## voozers

I have my valley scores if you would like them. Also what settings are you using on valley? Extreme HD?


----------



## Ribozyme

Will maxwell go all out to increase performance over 780 by lets say 30 procent and stay at the same power consumption level? Or will they drastically drop power consumption and a modest jump in performance? Or will they bevable to improve both power consumption and performance drastically?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> i don't know because to get a legitimate score i would have to disable surround and just use 1 screen and im way too lazy for that


I run two monitors but not on surround.. does that affect the score?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I have my valley scores if you would like them. Also what settings are you using on valley? Extreme HD?


tell me your scores


----------



## Brianmz

Getting pretty high temps with my 780 sli, in the 60c range, running them on stock settings for now. (When in load, in idle they go down to room temp, 23C), could the way i have the cards connected be the issue?

Also used IC diamond 7 on them, using the pea application method, same with the cpu, but cpu runs at normal temps, only problem are the gpus.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> tell me your scores


FPS: 71

Score: 2972

Preset: Extreme HD


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Getting pretty high temps with my 780 sli, in the 60c range, running them on stock settings for now. (When in load, in idle they go down to room temp, 23C), could the way i have the cards connected be the issue?
> 
> Also used IC diamond 7 on them, using the pea application method.


tubing looks like it goes straight past gpus?







anyways what rads, pump, and fan?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Getting pretty high temps with my 780 sli, in the 60c range, running them on stock settings for now. (When in load, in idle they go down to room temp, 23C), could the way i have the cards connected be the issue?
> 
> Also used IC diamond 7 on them, using the pea application method.


Your problem is that you have the same side for the input and output. Input should be on one side, output on the other side. Basically, water is not circulating and hence why your temps are high. Now that is the right setup if you're running series but you have to sli fittings for parallel.


----------



## wermad

Here's my old guide:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I just made some quick illustrations on how some of the bridges work. Each diagram shows an example product.
> 
> ***Please note: this motherboard illustration is just for reference. To make it easy to relate to your mb, *make your first (and top most) pcie 2.0/3.0 slot the "slot #1".*
> ***
> 
> Dual block bridge, single slot in between:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dual block, two slots in between:
> 
> 
> 
> Dual block bridge, three slots in between:
> 
> 
> 
> Triple block, one slot in between:
> 
> 
> 
> Quad block, one slot in between:
> 
> 
> 
> The bridges noted above are *all parallel flows*! This next diagram shows a simple *series/serial* flow path on a triple block, one slot spaced bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> Images sourced from ppcs.com


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> tubing looks like it goes straight past gpus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways what rads, pump, and fan?


2 phobya 480mm and some cougar fans at 1200RPM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Your problem is that you have the same side for the input and output. Input should be on one side, output on the other side. Basically, water is not circulating and hence why your temps are high. Now that is the right setup if you're running series but you have to sli fittings for parallel.


So I should move the the fittings that comes from the cpu to the top gpu left and keep the bottom fitting as is?


----------



## revro

hmm that corsair 900d is nice, tough too business like







and in my country it costs 320eur, while haf 932 or akasa toxic cost around 130eur.
i am now waiting out for my order of akasa toxic and will then post here some nice pic with my q9550 and gigabyte 780 oc








dont worry, i am waiting for 4930k in autumn to upgrade to x79

best
revro


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> 2 phobya 480mm and some cougar fans at 1200RPM
> So I should move the the fittings that comes from the cpu to the top gpu left and keep the bottom fitting as is?


either that or lose the sli fitting on the right


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> 2 phobya 480mm and some cougar fans at 1200RPM
> So I should move the the fittings that comes from the cpu to the top gpu left and keep the bottom fitting as is?


Or vice versa. Basically, enters on one side, exits on the opposite side.

This happened to another member and he had the same temp issues. Once fixed, temps were fine.


----------



## wermad

double


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> either that or lose the sli fitting on the right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Or vice versa. Basically, enters on one side, exits on the opposite side.
> 
> This happened to another member and he had the same temp issues. Once fixed, temps were fine.


Thanks guys, I will prob do it tonight, already spent about 10hrs on this build yesterday, lol.

So fully drain loop, and move fitting, refill, right?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Thanks guys, I will prob do it tonight, already spent about 10hrs on this build yesterday, lol.
> 
> So fully drain loop, and move fitting, refill, right?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> FPS: 71
> 
> Score: 2972
> 
> Preset: Extreme HD


thats on a single card? what settings are you runnning?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*










lol, But i guess, i can skip the leak test, right? 8hrs straights no leak, as long as i just tighten it well again, maybe just put a paper towel by the fitting for an hour or so.

Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, But i guess, i can skip the leak test, right? 8hrs straights no leak, as long as i just tighten it well again, maybe just put a paper towel by the fitting for an hour or so.
> 
> Thanks for the info so far.


I usually leak test for 30mins to an hour. If no leaks, you're good







. I use an led handle mini flashlight to do a thorough scan. Just top off later on as the air bleeds


----------



## Tonza

Cant get any higher than this, pretty decent i think


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Cant get any higher than this, pretty decent i think


how did u manage that??


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Cant get any higher than this, pretty decent i think


Far away from decent







- here you can check - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
Decent scores are 78+ IMHO , my bad OC card hit 77.5 [email protected]/7000
Today we're waiting a decent driver from NV so maybe we can improve them.

Edit: oh it's out - 326.19
Vista/7/8 X64 http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-326.19-beta-driver.html
Vista/7/8 X86 http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-32bit-326.19-beta-driver.html
XP http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-326.19-beta-driver.html
XP64 http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp64-326.19-beta-driver.html


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Far away from decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - here you can check - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
> Decent scores are 78+ IMHO , my bad OC card hit 77.5 [email protected]/7000
> Today we're waiting a decent driver from NV so maybe we can improve them.


How it is possible to gain 5 fps more with just around 20 more core clock and +100 mem? My card was clocked at 1203 and +400 mem on the run.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> upload your bios, post here or pm me.


Here my Ref. Asus GTX 780










[ATTACH=15259][/ATTACH][URL=htt...Ref. Asus GTX 780 GK110.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## malmental

man I went to sleep early and woke up to 80 post and a few pages in this thread alone...
wow.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> save the money for maxwell


Will maxwell have more power than two 780s?

I know modern solutions are usually better by some reasons like lower heat, power consumption etc... But what when it comes to pure power?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Here my Ref. Asus GTX 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=15259][/ATTACH][URL=htt...Ref. Asus GTX 780 GK110.zip 132k .zip file


I'm on mobilei ca n only provide you a link for the asus dc ll , just click on it.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15213

Please make sure you have a back bios in usb bootable with nvflash. Guide is in the first post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> man I went to sleep early and woke up to 80 post and a few pages in this thread alone...
> wow.


We got the gap yhe time you went out so we can talk bad about you. LOL j/k bro you have keep eyes open and read up we have some major vbios update to release. Things has speed up so well with all members giving me the support in help me to test all vBios  . We don't need to go out to get it anymore  . Thank you all fir all the support.

Ps: have you flashed any vBios yet? If yes witch one.


----------



## malmental

best club thread yet...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Far away from decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - here you can check - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
> Decent scores are 78+ IMHO , my bad OC card hit 77.5 [email protected]/7000
> Today we're waiting a decent driver from NV so maybe we can improve them.
> 
> Edit: oh it's out - 326.19
> Vista/7/8 X64 http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-326.19-beta-driver.html
> Vista/7/8 X86 http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-32bit-326.19-beta-driver.html
> XP http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-326.19-beta-driver.html
> XP64 http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp64-326.19-beta-driver.html


Pist some feedback about this new drivers. I will be at work but I can still read it







. If is some improvement to this new beta drivers I may install it. I mean I always do lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> best club thread yet...


W00t for us


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Also awaiting feedback on these new drivers,heading home from work so wont get thetime to install them tonight....Hope its the be all end all,to pass driver fixes....


----------



## trickeh2k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6884094

Stock BIOS, stock everything - new drivers.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6884132

Same BIOS, but boost up to 1215Mhz on the core and +75Mhz on the mem. Couldn't pass Firestrike with the same settings though.

Some info regarding the new drivers:

Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 19% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 320.49 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:
GeForce GTX 770:
Up to 15% in Dirt: Showdown
Up to 6% in Tomb Raider
GeForce GTX 770 SLI:
Up to 19% in Dirt: Showdown
Up to 11% in F1 2012
SLI Technology
Added SLI profile for Spinter Cell: Blacklist
Added SLI profile for Batman: Arkham Origins
Additional Details

Installs PhysX System Software 9.13.0604.
Installs HD Audio v1.3.26.4
Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5.5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.

"The following sections list the important changes and the most common issues resolved
since version 320.49. This list is only a subset of the total number of changes made in this
driver version. The NVIDIA bug number is provided for reference.
Windows Vista/Windows 7 Fixed Issues
 [GeForce GTX 560][3DTV Play]: 3DTV Play cannot be enabled with 3D-capable HDTV
when using the embedded emitter. [1306972]

 [GeForce GTX 680][Battlefield 3]: Black edge corruption and flickering occur in some
areas in the game map Noshar Canals. [1313779]

 [GeForce GTX TITAN] [Crysis 3]: Texture sporadically flickers on and off in the game.
[1316417]

 [Dead Space 3]: The game performance drops when Shadow Quality is set to Soft
High. [1279021]

 [GeForce GTX 670]: UpdatusUser account password expires after a certain period of
time. [1243075]

 [SLI][GeForce GTX TITAN][F.3.A.R.]: With SLI enabled, the game crashes when
starting a new game. [1313160]

 [Multi-GPU][GeForce GTX 690]: NVIDIA OpenGL does not load when more than five
GPUs are enabled. [1221048]

 [SLI][GeForce GTX 680]: The context menu for running applications is in the wrong
location when spanning the taskbar across three monitors. [1230140]

 [SLI][Arma 3]: No game performance improvement when SLI is enabled. [1248312]
Windows 8 Fixed Issues

 [GeForce GTX 560][3DTV Play]: 3DTV Play cannot be enabled with 3D-capable HDTV
when using the embedded emitter. [1306972]

 [Multi-GPU][GeForce GTX 690]: NVIDIA OpenGL does not load when more than five
GPUs are enabled. [1221048]

 [GeForce GTX 670]: UpdatusUser account password expires after a certain period of
time. [1243075]

 [SLI][GeForce GTX 680]: The context menu for running applications is in the wrong
location when spanning the taskbar across three monitors. [1230140]

 [SLI][Arma 3]: No performance improvement when SLI is enabled. [1248312]Release 325 Graphics Drivers for Windows - Version 326.19 RN-W32619-01v01 | 10

Changes and Fixed Issues in Version 326.19
Windows 8.1 Fixed Issues

 [Surround]: With Surround enabled, the NVIDIA Control Panel crashes or becomes
unresponsive when attempting to rotate the display. [1308354]

 [Surround]: With three displays connected and Surround hot-keys enabled via the
Surround Wizard, the Surround hot-keys do not work. [1314263]

 [Surround][3-way-SLI]: After enabling Surround and SLI, the taskbar moves to the left
display instead of being confined to the center display. [1314906]"


----------



## strong island 1

my classified's just got to my house. How can I get out of work. I have to find some excuse otherwise this day will take forever.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> my classified's just got to my house. How can I get out of work. I have to find some excuse otherwise this day will take forever.


Tell them the truth, you just had twin babies!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Tell them the truth, you just had twin babies!


I think I am happier now than I would be if I had twins.

Hopefully I can go home on my lunch break and try to upload some pics. I need to get a voltmeter to see if the software overvoltage works or not. Precision won't show that high.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> my classified's just got to my house. How can I get out of work. I have to find some excuse otherwise this day will take forever.


Got to the restroom turn the hot water on and put your face in the steam, let it cook your face a bit than walk to the boss or manager office and "hey I don't feel good I must eat something really bad, I feel so dease" this will be the pass to get our lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Tell them the truth, you just had twin babies!


Rolf.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Cant get any higher than this, pretty decent i think


It is an ok score but even my underperforming original card at 1188mhz/3500 memory did 75.4 FPS at 4.6ghz CPU clock. I think you may be missing some settings in Nvidia control panel or have more than one screen on and have too many applications running in the back. Hard to say when I have no idea what your testing procedure is. I was going to retest one card again at 5ghz but have not had time. My one card drags the other down in SLI though. Best FPS in SLI at 5ghz CPU is 124 FPS since one card will hit 1202/3554 and the other is limited in SLI to 1162/3554mhz on stock bios. You really need to be able to crank the memory up more for valley. Most of the top scores are with cards that are hitting well over 3500mhz memory. Also the top scores tend to be with SB-E CPU's or Ivy CPU's overclocked. IT makes a difference. Others should keep in mind that the top benchers also do the tests on a PC that has minimal apps installed and windows running with the bare minimum of services. Usually they create a separate partition or do it on a totally different drive to get the best scores with only what is needed for windows to run. I can not be bothered with all that.

I do think you can get a couple more FPS out of it if you make sure to follow all the steps outlined in the first post of the Valley thread for the tweaks. No reason why you couldn't match my score or even beat it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Got to the restroom turn the hot water on and put your face in the steam, let it cook your face a bit than walk to the boss or manager office and "hey I don't feel good I must eat something really bad I fe so dease" this will be the pass to get our lol.
> Rolf.


Thanks man, you guys are funny. My job pays for this stuff so I will probably just stick it out. Hopefully I will be joining the club tonight if everything goes well. I'm really anxious to see about the software overvoltage. it will be a big dissapointment if it doesn't work.

I sold my 2 titans for these. Even if they aren't faster I just wanted new hardware to play with.

If you guys want I could upload my bios for you guys to try and use.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> skyn3t - I have a reference ACX card with a EK water block I won't have time to flash until the weekend probably. But I'm thinking I should probably just flash it with the HC bios. What would you recommend ?


Bump


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> my classified's just got to my house. How can I get out of work. I have to find some excuse otherwise this day will take forever.


You suck.









Want to sell me one? I want one now!


----------



## DStealth

Just to ask, if there's hanging some modded .37 BIOS non ACX or other low profile card to fit reference card and spin the fan to it's limit with OV and PL extended ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks man, you guys are funny. My job pays for this stuff so I will probably just stick it out. Hopefully I will be joining the club tonight if everything goes well. I'm really anxious to see about the software overvoltage. it will be a big dissapointment if it doesn't work.
> 
> I sold my 2 titans for these. Even if they aren't faster I just wanted new hardware to play with.
> 
> If you guys want I could upload my bios for you guys to try and use.


I was going to ask for the bios







please do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Bump


I gotcha you. Been busy.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> It is an ok score but even my underperforming original card at 1188mhz/3500 memory did 75.4 FPS at 4.6ghz CPU clock. I think you may be missing some settings in Nvidia control panel or have more than one screen on and have too many applications running in the back. Hard to say when I have no idea what your testing procedure is. I was going to retest one card again at 5ghz but have not had time. My one card drags the other down in SLI though. Best FPS in SLI at 5ghz CPU is 124 FPS since one card will hit 1202/3554 and the other is limited in SLI to 1162/3554mhz on stock bios. You really need to be able to crank the memory up more for valley. Most of the top scores are with cards that are hitting well over 3500mhz memory. Also the top scores tend to be with SB-E CPU's or Ivy CPU's overclocked. IT makes a difference. Others should keep in mind that the top benchers also do the tests on a PC that has minimal apps installed and windows running with the bare minimum of services. Usually they create a separate partition or do it on a totally different drive to get the best scores with only what is needed for windows to run. I can not be bothered with all that.
> 
> I do think you can get a couple more FPS out of it if you make sure to follow all the steps outlined in the first post of the Valley thread for the tweaks. No reason why you couldn't match my score or even beat it.


thanks for this posts! with these tweaks I was able to get

74fps
and over 3000 points on valley

gpu core 1150
memory clock - 7012

greatly increased the numbers for sure.


----------



## hypespazm

so which is the best Vbios at the moment .... the max volt im getting is 1212. any way I can get higher?


----------



## Alienware69

Is the classified better than the SC? Damn there's always a new model coming out lol!


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> It is an ok score but even my underperforming original card at 1188mhz/3500 memory did 75.4 FPS at 4.6ghz CPU clock. I think you may be missing some settings in Nvidia control panel or have more than one screen on and have too many applications running in the back. Hard to say when I have no idea what your testing procedure is. I was going to retest one card again at 5ghz but have not had time. My one card drags the other down in SLI though. Best FPS in SLI at 5ghz CPU is 124 FPS since one card will hit 1202/3554 and the other is limited in SLI to 1162/3554mhz on stock bios. You really need to be able to crank the memory up more for valley. Most of the top scores are with cards that are hitting well over 3500mhz memory. Also the top scores tend to be with SB-E CPU's or Ivy CPU's overclocked. IT makes a difference. Others should keep in mind that the top benchers also do the tests on a PC that has minimal apps installed and windows running with the bare minimum of services. Usually they create a separate partition or do it on a totally different drive to get the best scores with only what is needed for windows to run. I can not be bothered with all that.
> 
> I do think you can get a couple more FPS out of it if you make sure to follow all the steps outlined in the first post of the Valley thread for the tweaks. No reason why you couldn't match my score or even beat it.


Thanks for the tips, did not know about these "hacks"







Anyway, now with tweaks and 1203 core (+600 mem!) i got this. Gonna rerun at night when temperatures goes down in my apartment with 5.1Ghz CPU clock (4.7ghz summer clocks now), also gonna test out if i can get more out of memory


----------



## hypespazm

My highest scores on valley but is this stable?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienware69*
> 
> Is the classified better than the SC? Damn there's always a new model coming out lol!


The classified has a custom pcb and like 14+2 power phases, 2 8 pin power connectors, the ASIC seems higher from the couple people who have gotten them, something called a ++power target which you guys get with a modded bios. It has dual bios. The best part is it can possibly be overvolted using software and it also has an evbot port. The pcb is nicely setup for a volt mod. With 1.35v it might be able to pass the titan.

With out overvoltage it's pretty much the same as a evga sc version. If you don't plan on overvolting it wouldn't make much difference if you already have a reference 780.


----------



## revro

if i buy another 780 should i go with reference design or wf3 as i already have one wf3? just waiting for my new case with 9 fans
i think 2 wf3 should be ok in such case and would look better then combining lowerclocked 780 with 780oc gb wf3

best
revro


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Got to the restroom turn the hot water on and put your face in the steam, let it cook your face a bit than walk to the boss or manager office and "hey I don't feel good I must eat something really bad, I feel so dease" this will be the pass to get our lol.
> Rolf.


When you get a chance, could you add me to the list. I'd uploaded my validation on page 565.
Thanks.


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Mhh, it seems that Gigabyte released a new revision of the GTX 780 Windforce. (Send my old back, got a new one [Online store had a sale]).
New one arrived yesterday. Tryed to flash the TI and the unlocked WF BIOS by skyn3t. Both ended up in a ****ed up screen and some bluescreens.

So I started to analyze them. Seems that Gigabyte changed something, because in Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.25 the Fields for the Power limit are grayed out:

(old one was Version: 80.10.36)

Does anyone one know a workaround? Don't want to send it back, because it seems that the Card is a pretty good one. (Don't get an sweep spot yet but runs at 1200 MHz @ 1,175 Volt quiet stable (it crashes always when the clock drops to 1188 MHz @ 1,5 Volt (damn you Boost 2.0).

So how can I get at least full control over my Voltages?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> Mhh, it seems that Gigabyte released a new revision of the GTX 780 Windforce. (Send my old back, got a new one [Online store had a sale]).
> New one arrived yesterday. Tryed to flash the TI and the unlocked WF BIOS by skyn3t. Both ended up in a ****ed up screen and some bluescreens.
> 
> So I started to analyze them. Seems that Gigabyte changed something, because in Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.25 the Fields for the Power limit are grayed out:
> 
> 
> Does anyone one know a workaround? Don't want to send it back, because it seems that the Card is a pretty good one. (Don't get an seep spot yet but runs at 1200 MHz @ 1,175 Volt quiet stable (it crashes always when the clock drops to 1188 MHz @ 1,5 Volt (damn you Boost 2.0).
> 
> So how can I get at least full control over my Voltages?


I saw that REV 2.0 card yesterday. Seems like they may have changed some things to keep tweaking to a minimum.


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I saw that REV 2.0 card yesterday. Seems like they may have changed some things to keep tweaking to a minimum.


Well, on the package it says : "Rev. 1.0" oO


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The classified has a custom pcb and like 14+2 power phases, 2 8 pin power connectors, the ASIC seems higher from the couple people who have gotten them, something called a ++power target which you guys get with a modded bios. It has dual bios. The best part is it can possibly be overvolted using software and it also has an evbot port. The pcb is nicely setup for a volt mod. With 1.35v it might be able to pass the titan.
> 
> With out overvoltage it's pretty much the same as a evga sc version. If you don't plan on overvolting it wouldn't make much difference if you already have a reference 780.


yeah while it looks nice on paper, the added cost for most people just didn't seem like something worth paying for. I was debating waiting for the classified launch, but went with the SC ACX as I figured I'd rather not OC my GPU. I've had 0 issues with my card, and it's much easier to justify the $10 increase vs $50.
Still, I would be interested in seeing what crazy numbers people will pull from the Classified edition.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTAO*
> 
> When you get a chance, could you add me to the list. I'd uploaded my validation on page 565.
> Thanks.


You have to do by yourself. Link is below my sig or front page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> Mhh, it seems that Gigabyte released a new revision of the GTX 780 Windforce. (Send my old back, got a new one [Online store had a sale]).
> New one arrived yesterday. Tryed to flash the TI and the unlocked WF BIOS by skyn3t. Both ended up in a ****ed up screen and some bluescreens.
> 
> So I started to analyze them. Seems that Gigabyte changed something, because in Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.25 the Fields for the Power limit are grayed out:
> 
> (old one was Version: 80.10.36)
> 
> Does anyone one know a workaround? Don't want to send it back, because it seems that the Card is a pretty good one. (Don't get an sweep spot yet but runs at 1200 MHz @ 1,175 Volt quiet stable (it crashes always when the clock drops to 1188 MHz @ 1,5 Volt (damn you Boost 2.0).
> 
> So how can I get at least full control over my Voltages?


Only in moded bios. I have it done already


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> Well, on the package it says : "Rev. 1.0" oO


Hmmm, that is strange then. You would think the 1.0 would be the same.


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You have to do by yourself. Link is nelow my sig or front page.
> Only in mode d bios. I have it done already


Ah ok, thanks! Added.


----------



## prospectjp

EVGA Classified or the Asus DC2 guys?

DC2 seems to be kicking a lot of ass too.


----------



## malmental

no offense guys but I called out the REV 2 WF3 last week or so, I even linked an email from a buyer @ iMicros and Superbiiz..
I'm sticking with my REV 1 WF3 unless I sell it for a Lightning or Classy..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> EVGA Classified or the Asus DC2 guys?
> 
> DC2 seems to be kicking a lot of ass too.


I was debating the same thing, but if rumors are true the classified (or Lightning) would be better.


----------



## prospectjp

Hexus did a review, and after overclock teh DC2 was just eating everything up, plus its getting custom EK blocks


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> Hexus did a review, and after overclock teh DC2 was just eating everything up, plus its getting custom EK blocks


link it..


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkTAO*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks! Added.


How's the HC bios doing, will try it next week, when I drain my loop and remove a sli link, too busy atm >.<. Will have to live with high gpu temps for the weekend.


----------



## prospectjp

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/57817-asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc/


----------



## DarkTAO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> How's the HC bios doing, will try it next week, when I drain my loop and remove a sli link, too busy atm >.<. Will have to live with high gpu temps for the weekend.


Sorry, bit new to the GPU terminology. Does the 780 SC ACX have the same bios as the Hydro Copper edition?
I'm sure that sounds very noobish, but I've not really messed with bios updating on a GPU before. As far as I know, my card shipped with 80.10.36.00.80, I run with 3 monitors at 1920, stock SC ACX clockspeeds, and have zero heat issues. My card has only ever gone towards 75+ºC, and that was in a synthetic stress test. Usually keep 30ºC idle with around 30% fan speed.

I've just grabbed the 80.10.37.xx.xx bios files. Should I update to them, or is there some issue with the new ones I should avoid?


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Hmmm, that is strange then. You would think the 1.0 would be the same.


New card in old package - seems legit &#8230;

Well now the big question: Keep it and hoping that someday someone will find a way to mod this bios (managed it to get it stable at 1164 MHz @ 1.5 Volt (I am impressed)) or return it and get an ACX (or waiting for the ASUS DCII)? What do you guys think?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/57817-asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc/


cool review and using recent drivers so it's a plus.

bottom line in order of performance from the Hexus site:
1.) Palit Jetstream
2.) EVGA ACX
3.) Gigga WF3
4.) ASUS DCII

with no MSI Lightning or EVGA Classy in the review (not and just released) I got the feeling it will be some changes.
also it seems overclocking is the key for the DCII but noticed in the overclocking section it states DCII+...
so does that mean besides the DCII there will be a DCII '+'...


----------



## steven88

Folks with EVGA Classified,

I am interested in seeing if the Classified at around 1300 clocks is worth it over a typical ACX, or Twin Frozr type card. Can you please do some tests under these core clocks?

1176mhz (typical OC with standard 780)

1306mhz (should be able to attain with a Classy)

And if you could use a modern game like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, maybe some BF3.....just whatever you think that taxes the system. Please report the FPS difference between the two clocks.....I'm just wondering if theres any tangible difference.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## prospectjp

DC2 +, means the DC2 after overlocking, so you can see the comparison of stock out of the box versus after over clocking.\

It's a beastly card.


----------



## prospectjp

so, after DC2+ overclock, it trumps all the other cards, Asus' overclock out of the box is very cavalier. Lot's of head room.


----------



## Tonza

You need to remember that every card will not overclock the same tho


----------



## Azgalor

Got me a brand new EVGA GTX 780 Ref on Ebay this week for 620.00 =D. I can't wait to join the club guys! My new gaming rig parts are coming in this weekend along with the card.. so HYPE!

I've read almost the entire thread (hard to keep up) and I know there was a mention of a "bug" for the EVGA 780 non-ACX/OC and wondering if that got worked out yet and which of the BIOS should I flash my card with? I hear any ref BIOS works but I rather use the one for my card to be on the safe side but the closest I see on the first page is the EVGA 780 SC bios, guessing that one would be ok?


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> upload your bios, post here or pm me.


Please, could you please make an updated version (80.10.37.00.80) of EVGA SC with stock cooler?
Thanks!
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141240/EVGA.GTX780.3072.130531_1.rom


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> New card in old package - seems legit &#8230;
> 
> Well now the big question: Keep it and hoping that someday someone will find a way to mod this bios (managed it to get it stable at 1164 MHz @ 1.5 Volt (I am impressed)) or return it and get an ACX (or waiting for the ASUS DCII)? What do you guys think?


Now I am totally confused. Looked the Rev 2.0 up and: Found this. It says that the Rev 2.0 has two 8 Pin Powersupplies, mine has only one (and one 6 Pin). So what do I have now? A Rev. 1.5 or what? And if it is a Rev 1.0, why the heck are the moded BIOS Files not working?


----------



## wermad

A few readings at the Kill-A-Watt:

-Metro LL: 5 mins of the swamp level ~1200-1400w
-BF3: Tanker ambush scene, ~1300-1450w

System: cpu @ 4.8, 27x case fans @ 5v, gpu stock.

I'm sure Crysis 3 will be pushing ~1400-1500w. That's nearing the peak of my psu (~1400w). Very close. I just got a new fan controller to raise the voltage on the fans so I do expect a bit more wattage soon and I'll be doing some oc'ing as well. Looks like 3-way is ok with a 1200w psu if you don't plan to oc much. More testing later on


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> DC2 +, means the DC2 after overlocking, so you can see the comparison of stock out of the box versus after over clocking.\
> 
> It's a beastly card.


Actually I think they released 2 versions. An OC version which would be the plus version and a regular version. You have to be careful when you buy these cards nowadays. a lot of companies are releasing 2 versions. but the dc2 oc version is supposed to be a different model from regular dc2.

If you look at the reviews it says asus directcu2 oc version. It's basically just a factory overclocked version.


----------



## trickeh2k

Really hoping classified and lightning won't be that much better... If they are I will probably sell my card and get one of those. C'mon, please don't own every other card out there... Please


----------



## cowie

So no ones holding out for a white pbc hof card?
I always wanted one of those



Want to go dcii,lightning and hof tri sli for a few weeks


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> So no ones holding out for a white pbc hof card?
> I always wanted one of those
> 
> 
> 
> Want to go dcii,lightning and hof tri sli for a few weeks












just kidding..


----------



## prospectjp

Asus has two GTX 780s, the reference and the non reference.

The non-reference is the DirectCU 2, or the DC2.

Hexus puts the "+" to indicate the findings after they overclocked past the settings the DC2 card came with.

Asus just released this card last week, Newegg sold out, and restocked yesterday.

So only one SKU for non-reference. I have mine enroute, its my first Asus card, hope it is beastly.


----------



## wermad

Its hard to consider that Galaxy when you know a GB WF3 or EVGA ACX can eventually be watercooled easily with a fullcover block.

A lot of ppl bought the Galaxy 680 white and then we heard moans on how its a custom pcb (duh! white pcb biggest clue!!!!) and it won't fit a block (unless you go uni).

For a white themed build with air cooled gpu, it would be a great option though.

*Any one else have a Kill-A-Watt to share #s on power draw???*


----------



## strong island 1

Man that was hard to stay the whole day at work. Finally got home. Here they are. I am going to throw them in my system now and then I will upload the bios. I really hope the hydrocopper blocks come out soon. I'm setup for water so it's going to suck to run these on air for a little while. It's wierd. One box says ACX in the top right of the box and the other box doesn't.


----------



## Anoxy

The card is cool, but the fans face down anyways so the only aesthetic that really matters is the side of the card. In which case, nothing beats the awesome green glow of the reference cards.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I sold my Titan for $900, so I am looking at getting a 780. I have a coupon for $50 off $550 or more on neweggbusiness.com. Which one of these 780's would you pick?
> 
> http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=GTX+780&x=0&y=0
> 
> Thanks


Got mine from Rakuten.com they always have 20% back on fridays 2-5pm got free shipping 5-8day got here in 2 days. Only good if you plan to buy something else from there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its hard to consider that Galaxy when you know a GB WF3 or EVGA ACX can eventually be watercooled easily with a fullcover block.
> 
> A lot of ppl bought the Galaxy 680 white and then we heard moans on how its a custom pcb (duh! white pcb biggest clue!!!!) and it won't fit a block (unless you go uni).
> 
> For a white themed build with air cooled gpu, it would be a great option though.


Last I knew the 680 WF didn't have any blocks either...

Hey sky I have the PNY 780 bios can you unlock it for me?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Last I knew the 680 WF didn't have any blocks either...


2gb yes, 4gb (per coolingconfigurator) no.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its hard to consider that Galaxy when you know a GB WF3 or EVGA ACX can eventually be watercooled easily with a fullcover block.
> 
> A lot of ppl bought the Galaxy 680 white and then we heard moans on how its a custom pcb (duh! white pcb biggest clue!!!!) and it won't fit a block (unless you go uni).
> 
> For a white themed build with air cooled gpu, it would be a great option though.
> 
> *Any one else have a Kill-A-Watt to share #s on power draw???*


I'll buy a kilowatt over the weekend if you want to test, only 2 way sli tho, but will only be able to test on monday or tuesday night, since that's when I'll have time to fix the sli link issue, gpus hit 84C in league of legends lol, Pc is on browsing and video duties until then.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I'll buy a kilowatt over the weekend if you want to test, only 2 way sli tho, but will only be able to test on monday or tuesday night, since that's when I'll have time to fix the sli link issue, gpus hit 84C in league of legends lol, Pc is on browsing and video duties until then.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I thought you guys might find this interesting.


Average of all compiled scores
Top 3 scores average

(Excluding LN2 scores)

_Single Cards_


----------



## malmental

dat background....
where you live in Canada. LOL
I thought Québec, Montréal was a city.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dat background....
> where you live in Canada. LOL
> I thought Québec, Montréal was a city.


Canada is the Country, Québec is a province (we also have a Québec city 2 hours from Montréal)

Montréal is a city. Actually I live in Châteauguay, its a smaller city 20 minutes from Montréal.


----------



## criminal

Review on the new Galaxy card: legitreviews.com/article/2238/1/

Looks pretty good.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man that was hard to stay the whole day at work. Finally got home. Here they are. I am going to throw them in my system now and then I will upload the bios. I really hope the hydrocopper blocks come out soon. I'm setup for water so it's going to suck to run these on air for a little while. It's wierd. One box says ACX in the top right of the box and the other box doesn't.


Nice! Can't wait to see some benchmarks. I hope you at least run some single GPU benchmarks 1st via unigine and 3dmark. I wanna see how my single ACX SC compares.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I thought you guys might find this interesting.
> 
> 
> Average of all compiled scores
> Top 3 scores average
> 
> (Excluding LN2 scores)
> 
> _Single Cards_


Good work.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was hard to stay the whole day at work. Finally got home. Here they are. I am going to throw them in my system now and then I will upload the bios. I really hope the hydrocopper blocks come out soon. I'm setup for water so it's going to suck to run these on air for a little while. It's wierd. One box says ACX in the top right of the box and the other box doesn't.


Dang! There goes my card.









Yes, like someone else asked, can you do a single card run first? k, thx.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Canada is the Country, Québec is a province (we also have a Québec city 2 hours from Montréal)
> 
> Montréal is a city. Actually I live in Châteauguay, its a smaller city 20 minutes from Montréal.


Are you planning on getting another Titan LE? Maybe Classy or Lightning?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its hard to consider that Galaxy when you know a GB WF3 or EVGA ACX can eventually be watercooled easily with a fullcover block.
> 
> A lot of ppl bought the Galaxy 680 white and then we heard moans on how its a custom pcb (duh! white pcb biggest clue!!!!) and it won't fit a block (unless you go uni).
> 
> For a white themed build with air cooled gpu, it would be a great option though.
> 
> *Any one else have a Kill-A-Watt to share #s on power draw???*


ill check mine when I get back from a work trip tomorrow, only sli, what benches do you want ran?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Review on the new Galaxy card: legitreviews.com/article/2238/1/
> 
> Looks pretty good.


It looks extremely similar to the Sapphire Vapor-X cards...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> ill check mine when I get back from a work trip tomorrow, only sli, what benches do you want ran?


I've done 3dMark11 so far. I'm going to run Firestrike and Valley this weekend. I'm more interested in in game performance. I've done Metro LL and BF3 in Surround (3600x1920). BF3 loads all three gpu(s) more then Metro LL so it seems like a better representation of high loads. Lastly, the mighty Crysis 3 will be tested (worried about this one). I'm really interested in just gathering info for GK110 power figures. I think folks are still using GK104 as a yard stick. Considering two Titans pulled ~800-900w and two 690s (techninally, four 680s) pulled ~1000w, it begs the question if 1kw psu is fine for three and if 750w is good enough for two. Power consumption is a bit higher for GK110. We'll find out soon









Btw, I'm running stock 780s.


----------



## trippinonprozac

I am going to be hanging out here until I see some preliminary results from Strong Island...


----------



## y2kcamaross

What do yours boost [email protected] and ill set mine the same


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I am going to be hanging out here until I see some preliminary results from Strong Island...


you troll...








(me too..







..







)


----------



## ProjectZero

Crap... was gonna do multi quotes for the threads regarding mine now i've lost them all >_>.

Anyway... i saw the TPU reviews for the nf200 thats why i was curious whether i should both with nf200 or stick with the z68 chipsets... Also, I'll be doing a watercooling loop soon (already received my EK blocks for CPU and GPU... just gotta wait for my rads and the elusive 900D... no stock anywhere in aus...).

Any advice for a newbie watercooler? Do i need to do any air bleeds or will that sort itself out after a 24hr leak test?

Cheers

P.S. @Topgearfan i received my aerocool fan controller... theres 5x thermal sensors as well as 5x 25w ch fan controllers. If you haven't bought your fan controller yet, i'd give this one some thought. It looks nice, has 2x usb 3.0/2.0 and its a touch screen... what more could you want lol


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you troll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (me too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


me three


----------



## trippinonprozac

All posters have gone quiet in anticipation of hearing about the first user experiences with the Classified!

Having too much fun to post here I am guessing :-(


----------



## wermad

Curious but not:


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Crap... was gonna do multi quotes for the threads regarding mine now i've lost them all >_>.
> 
> Anyway... i saw the TPU reviews for the nf200 thats why i was curious whether i should both with nf200 or stick with the z68 chipsets... Also, I'll be doing a watercooling loop soon (already received my EK blocks for CPU and GPU... just gotta wait for my rads and the elusive 900D... no stock anywhere in aus...).
> 
> Any advice for a newbie watercooler? Do i need to do any air bleeds or will that sort itself out after a 24hr leak test?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S. @Topgearfan i received my aerocool fan controller... theres 5x thermal sensors as well as 5x 25w ch fan controllers. If you haven't bought your fan controller yet, i'd give this one some thought. It looks nice, has 2x usb 3.0/2.0 and its a touch screen... what more could you want lol


IIbuy had the 900D in store when I went there last week,you should ckeck them out....


----------



## prospectjp

well, i was wrong, Asus has a GTX 780 DC2, and a GTX 780 DC2 OC, and the reference.

I don't understand why the need for a non-reference base, and a non-reference OC version.

I do hope that the DC2 OC can match, maybe beat the Classified, lol.

Who has, or did have stock of the Classfied for sale?


----------



## wermad

Curious, but not too excited:


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> IIbuy had the 900D in store when I went there last week,you should ckeck them out....


I was thinking of getting it from them... but they seem a bit dodgy... i tried to call to confirm if they had stock but their answering system goes from audible to dead quiet... i can not for the life of me make out what they were saying... i tried an email but they haven't got back to me... so yeah... i could go by their store tomorrow... but its going to be a trek... i live out west (sydney) after all lol


----------



## Anoxy

Woah, that Palit card gets 11+ fps more than a reference 780, and performs better than a Titan? I wanna return my cards now....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> well, i was wrong, Asus has a GTX 780 DC2, and a GTX 780 DC2 OC, and the reference.
> 
> I don't understand why the need for a non-reference base, and a non-reference OC version.
> 
> I do hope that the DC2 OC can match, maybe beat the Classified, lol.
> 
> Who has, or did have stock of the Classfied for sale?


you must not have seen the review for the DC2, it's the slowest of the non reference 780's
but it does overclock as one of the better ones.
there is suppose to be a DC2+ and that's the fast one worth waiting for.

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/57817-asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc/


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I was thinking of getting it from them... but they seem a bit dodgy... i tried to call to confirm if they had stock but their answering system goes from audible to dead quiet... i can not for the life of me make out what they were saying... i tried an email but they haven't got back to me... so yeah... i could go by their store tomorrow... but its going to be a trek... i live out west (sydney) after all lol


I understand what you mean,i also thought they were dodgy only because i had never bought anything of them,i went and got my asus board from them last week,must admit its a legit shop and all,its in a complex with many other stores,well i hope you can find it closer to were you live,so you wouldnt have to trek so far....


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I understand what you mean,i also thought they were dodgy only because i had never bought anything of them,i went and got my asus board from them last week,must admit its a legit shop and all,its in a complex with many other stores,well i hope you can find it closer to were you live,so you wouldnt have to trek so far....


Haha, well they only have one warehouse... so i dont think i can find one close to me... do you know if they sell from their warehouse as well or would i have to place an order online first?

Cheers


----------



## prospectjp

whose selling the classifieds in States guys?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prospectjp*
> 
> whose selling the classifieds in States guys?


EVGA.com would be a good place to start looking. From the excitement, every other place is selling out quick.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> EVGA.com would be a good place to start looking. From the excitement, every other place is selling out quick.


Where the people are curious, there should be stock at those stores.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Haha, well they only have one warehouse... so i dont think i can find one close to me... do you know if they sell from their warehouse as well or would i have to place an order online first?
> 
> Cheers


All i did was ring to confirmed they had my product in stock and then went and got it....Didnt want to order online because that was my first buy from them,didnt know if i could trust their shipping..lol..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Where the people are curious, there should be stock at those stores.


I know







. What a drama with my 780s, sheeze. Classy is going to be harder to get since its a limited card. You picking one up? Don't see your Titan on your sig rig anymore


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What a drama with my 780s, sheeze. Classy is going to be harder to get since its a limited card. You picking one up? Don't see your Titan on your sig rig anymore


I sold the Titan yesterday. Just needed the money right now.

I'm waiting to see what the Lightning and Classified 780s can do. I might just wait it out for AMD. At least it's exciting times on the gpu front in the next few months!


----------



## alancsalt

Waiting to see reviews on Palit Super Jetstream/Gainward GLH (same card, different coolers) vs 780 Classified vs 780 Lightning......


----------



## wermad

Any word on EV-Bot? Excited to see what these new 780 powerhouses will do. I'm kicking myself for not waiting but, I'm happy with three SC and I already had two blocks so it was an easier transition.

Now, just need to figure this power consumption....


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I sold the Titan yesterday. Just needed the money right now.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what the Lightning and Classified 780s can do. I might just wait it out for AMD. At least it's exciting times on the gpu front in the next few months!


Nah.








I am just waiting to hear that ur gonna rock your 480 for now (if i recall that post after u sold 690..lol) until....wait for it....
guess what folks here is my water cooled non ref 780 benchmark with custom bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Please, could you please make an updated version (80.10.37.00.80) of EVGA SC with stock cooler?
> Thanks!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141240/EVGA.GTX780.3072.130531_1.rom


I just finished looking into this bios you just provided above, this bios is not from EVGA that what it looks like to me , this bios has been modified that's no boost clock on it . whatever options I change it becomes corrupted. so it must be a hard coded bios. from someone else. not me and not svl7, I may be wrong but this is what I just see now. If you know anyone that has this version on they GPU ask them to upload it so I can compare. EVGA will not going to ship a GPU without boost enable









Edited : I was wrong i just found out . that bios has been hard coded like the same way as Inno3D. I may get around it but it will take time.not today.









I just crossed inno3D from mu mods.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @ It's over 9000 and GTX 780 @ It's over 9000 -- It's over 9000P:

LoL!









@wermad

I go by 300w for reference GTX 780s and good overclock on 2700K like yours equals 150w or so. 1200w minimum would be my guesstimate, especially since you don't care to overclock your gpus so I've read


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> All i did was ring to confirmed they had my product in stock and then went and got it....Didnt want to order online because that was my first buy from them,didnt know if i could trust their shipping..lol..


LOL yeah... i'll try ring them again tomorrow. doubt it'll be any different then when i called yesterday XD I'll give it another shot









Cheers mate


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @wermad
> 
> I go by 300w for reference GTX 780s and good overclock on 2700K like yours equals 150w or so. 1200w minimum would be my guesstimate, especially since you don't care to overclock your gpus so I've read


I just pulled ~1500w at the Kill-A-Watt this morning with BF3. So I'm ~1350w which is close to my psu's peak of 1.4kw. I'm going to do some more testing and I'm looking forward to other's results. I wouldn't mind oc'ing my gpus but I really don't care for flashing/modding the bios. Cpu is @ 4.8 right now.

Life has gotten me busy I really don't have enough to time test this more until the weekend.

edit: btw, I asked a fellow in the Surround club if he can provide us his quad Titan consumption.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Waiting to see reviews on Palit Super Jetstream/Gainward GLH (same card, different coolers) vs 780 Classified vs 780 Lightning......


Does Inno3D also share the same cards? I know they're not in the US market.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Waiting to see reviews on Palit Super Jetstream/Gainward GLH (same card, different coolers) vs 780 Classified vs 780 Lightning......
> 
> 
> 
> Does Inno3D also share the same cards? I know they're not in the US market.
Click to expand...

Think they are a different company.


----------



## Jesta42o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameron145*
> 
> bypassed powersensors so there is zero throttling and vmodded so i can get any voltage i want


How do you do that? I searched for it but can't find anything


----------



## DStealth

EVGA37SC_fanmax_GK110.zip 130k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just finished looking into this bios you just provided above, this bios is not from EVGA that what it looks like to me , this bios has been modified that's no boost clock on it . whatever options I change it becomes corrupted. so it must be a hard coded bios. from someone else. not me and not svl7, I may be wrong but this is what I just see now. If you know anyone that has this version on they GPU ask them to upload it so I can compare. EVGA will not going to ship a GPU without boost enable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited : I was wrong i just found out . that bios has been hard coded like the same way as Inno3D. I may get around it but it will take time.not today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just crossed inno3D from mu mods.


Here's the original 2783_80.10.37


----------



## skyn3t

EVGA ACX 80.10.36.00.80
1.212.v only operate when you pump it. GPU behaves as normal.
PT 100% = 340w unlocked
Fan 10% more = 100%

Fire Strike 15625


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> EVGA37SC_fanmax_GK110.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> Here's the original 2783_80.10.37


thank you


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I just pulled ~1500w at the Kill-A-Watt this morning with BF3. So I'm ~1350w which is close to my psu's peak of 1.4kw. I'm going to do some more testing and I'm looking forward to other's results. I wouldn't mind oc'ing my gpus but I really don't care for flashing/modding the bios. Cpu is @ 4.8 right now.


You pulled that much with 3 *stock* 780s?! I've yet to pull over 350W from the wall in any game.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> You pulled that much with 3 *stock* 780s?! I've yet to pull over 350W from the wall in any game.


Everyone seems to be surprised and you know what, so am I. I guess we're all stuck w/ the GK104 mentally it should sip power. Doesn't look like it tbh. I'll try to post a vid on youtube for you guys


----------



## tinuz97

Anyone did see this/or tryed? http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/64408

Version 326.19 - BETA

Release Highlights

Release Summary

This is a recommended driver update for the Windows 8.1 Preview and includes performance increases for several games.

New in GeForce R326 Drivers
•Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 19% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 320.49 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:
GeForce GTX 770:
◦Up to 15% in Dirt: Showdown
◦Up to 6% in Tomb Raider

GeForce GTX 770 SLI:
◦Up to 19% in Dirt: Showdown
◦Up to 11% in F1 2012

•SLI Technology
◦Added SLI profile for Spinter Cell: Blacklist
◦Added SLI profile for Batman: Arkham Origins

Additional Details
•Installs PhysX System Software 9.13.0604.
•Installs HD Audio v1.3.26.4
•Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5.5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
•Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
•Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
•Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
•Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.


----------



## voozers

I'm anxiously waiting for strong island to benchmark his classy's. Though I'm already temped to sell my less than a month old ACX SC 780 just to get a classy, I really can't justify it if there is only like a 3 fps increase or something. Maybe I should just learn to be satisfied with what I have hahaha.

Down the road I'm hoping to do SLI 780s....but currently I only have 2 1080p monitors and a 900p monitor. When I save up enough again I'm going to get a 1440p monitor and then get sli. On that note, what does everyone recommend for a PSU in sli? I currently have 750w which I know is fine for stock but since I also tend to OC....plus having more headroom is always better. I should have just splurged for an 850w when I built my rig.


----------



## tinuz97

Also stable at high clocks in Firestrike these new 326.19 beta's.
Score a little better ( only 12 points though for me )

Need to test if these are also gaming stable ( in my case battlefield 3, because if a driver is bad it gives LSD textures and colors)
First impression for benchmarks is









Score of the beta's firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/672573


----------



## cowie

Just for the dcII users not a software but a easy voltmod)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolice;25782*
> 1. Remove PGR100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Short location PGR152 to enable VGA Hotwire Function
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Remove XR192 to fix memory voltage in 3D voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. For those who want to do OV without ASUS ROG MB.
> 
> a. Connect a variable resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
> A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
> please make sure that you measure voltage in 3D mode while adjust variable resistor.
> 
> b. Connect a variable resistor between OVM pin and Ground pin to over-voltage Memory voltage.
> A 5.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 1.7V.
> A 1.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 2.0V. More than 2.0V is not recommend.
> 
> c. Connect a variable resistor between OVL pin and Ground pin to over-voltage PLL voltage.
> A 11Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.1V.
> A 4Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.2V. More than 1.2V is not recommend.


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=25782#post25782


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You have to do by yourself. Link is below my sig or front page.
> Only in moded bios. I have it done already


thanks to skyn3t i flashed my gtx 780 wf gigabyte ..and em enjoying the benefits --it does work - i have currently flashed 1 gpu i have 3 more as i got them early for quad sli but found out that quad is currently not supported -

no issues will stick with the 4 of them -- u should try the bios---


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Cant get any higher than this, pretty decent i think


nice --i got 3000 score -- a complete 3000 --but in my haste i yanked the power cable and the rig shut down --loll --excellent score


----------



## tinuz97

Hmz, battlefield 3 and valley 1.0 do not like the new 326.19 , crash,even at low overclock.
Back to 326.01 it is


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> nice --i got 3000 score -- a complete 3000 --but in my haste i yanked the power cable and the rig shut down --loll --excellent score


Here is little better, this is as far my card goes 1202 core and +600 mem! Did +650 mem run aswell, but precision X screenshot bugged (dunno why







) got 0.2 fps better result.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Hmz, battlefield 3 and valley 1.0 do not like the new 326.19 , crash,even at low overclock.
> Back to 326.01 it is


u updated the bios and after that they crash with the new driver ----


----------



## dzb87

Hey guys.
Has anyone had single 780 and then added the second one for SLI?
I wonder how much higher temps should I expect.
I have Chieftec Bravo LBX-01 case with 3x92mm (in) and 1x120mm (out) fans and I keep temperature of my OC'ed reference 780 under 75C.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> u updated the bios and after that they crash with the new driver ----


No.
Clean driver install (ticked the clean install option ) and driver cleaner.
No bios flash after it.

326.01 and all is fine now.


----------



## Tippy

Just received mine today, add me please









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/urvkm/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Just received mine today, add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/urvkm/


Nice card.

Where is the guy with the Classifieds??? I want to see how they do.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Just received mine today, add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/urvkm/


Fill the form below my sig rig :-D


----------



## wermad

Well, if anyone is wondering about power consumption, these reviews should clarify things:



http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/22/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_3way_sli_review/9#.UelZCm1Pix4



http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html

Looks like I have a faulty meter. I'll trust the numbers from the reviewers as they are probably using better equipment for the best possible results.

So...

3-way GTX 780: 1000w or >


----------



## pharma57

@skyn3t

Not sure but are you creating modded vbios for different GTX 780 models available for download? Is there a specific location where they can be found? On the first page I only see your HC vbios and the TI modded vbios (which I already have).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys. I am so sorry. I was so exhausted last night I got home from work and I thought I would just take a nap for an hour and I never woke up. I really didn't want to play with them for the first time not even being able to keep my eyes open. Plus the heat doesn't help, new york is so hot.

I will benchmark one card first. I want to see which is better. I think I am going to go home now and run some.

I am a little nervous now. I am hoping these cards don't dissapoint. I am worried I will run them and they will be like everything else.

I have the software overvoltage tool from kingpin so I will try it.

Even though I don't have a volt meter I am sure I can tell if it works from the temps and the frequencys I hit.


----------



## prospectjp

Is that guy the first one with the Classifieds? I hope he does benchmarks solo card before SLI config.

I'm due to recieve my DC2 OC on Monday.


----------



## wermad

I'm really surprised there are no Classified reviews. Why did EVGA not provide a preview sample to the regular reviewers (rather then doing some extreme overclocking)???


----------



## strong island 1

I want to test them individually so I will test one card at a time. I will run 3dmark11, 3dmark firestrike and valley. My evbot and backplates should be here monday.

If i get the benchmarks up by about 3:00-4:00 would that be ok. I'm sorry. I hope I can still be the first one.


----------



## strong island 1

It took me a little longer also because when I removed my titans my loop was all messed up so last night I took a bunch of extension and hooked the 2 loose tubes together and I got the loop running again. I can't wait until the hydrocoppers drop. But $170 a block is a lot.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I want to test them individually so I will test one card at a time. I will run 3dmark11, 3dmark firestrike and valley. My evbot and backplates should be here monday.
> 
> If i get the benchmarks up by about 3:00-4:00 would that be ok. I'm sorry. I hope I can still be the first one.


No worries. Take your time. We just want some numbers. Thanks!


----------



## oldmanmax

So I got my classified, but it won't go above 1.187v when i choose +38mv in precision x! Very very disappointing to have a classy doing the same crap that some of the reference pcb cards were doing by not being able to hit 1.2.

Anyways at 1.187v so far I have OC'ed to 1280/7008 without any problems. Still pretty impressive.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No worries. Take your time. We just want some numbers. Thanks!


ya it's no fun setting up new hardware exhausted. I want to enjoy it.


----------



## wermad

First oc:

power 106
clock: +107

#1 1176
#2 1163
#3 1150

Passed Metro LL bench @ 3600x1920, Dx11, Very High, AF 16x, & Normal blur.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> First oc:
> 
> power 106
> clock: +107
> 
> #1 1176
> #2 1163
> #3 1150
> 
> Passed Metro LL bench @ 3600x1920, Dx11, Very High, AF 16x, & Normal blur.


Which card do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Just received mine today, add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/urvkm/


Oh yeah, what is your ASIC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> So I got my classified, but it won't go above 1.187v when i choose +38mv in precision x! Very very disappointing to have a classy doing the same crap that some of the reference pcb cards were doing by not being able to hit 1.2.
> 
> Anyways at 1.187v so far I have OC'ed to 1280/7008 without any problems. Still pretty impressive.


Yeah, that is still really good. What is your ASIC?

As far as voltage, I think you need a special software to get the extra voltage with the classified. And even more with EVBOT.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Which card do you have?


They're all SCs.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> So I got my classified, but it won't go above 1.187v when i choose +38mv in precision x! Very very disappointing to have a classy doing the same crap that some of the reference pcb cards were doing by not being able to hit 1.2.
> 
> Anyways at 1.187v so far I have OC'ed to 1280/7008 without any problems. Still pretty impressive.


Precision x will not over volt these cards. If you google for the over voltage tool you can find it. Precision x wont show the over voltage either. Without the over voltage tool and the evbot these cards will be just like the others.


----------



## pharma57

@oldmanmax,

Your card has 2 bios .... could be you are using the primary and not the benchmarking bios. Didn't the Classified come with instructions on how to use if you want to OC?
You do need the special software to get 1.35v, and EVBot for higher voltages. I'm sure someone will figure out how to get higher voltages.


----------



## strong island 1

ya the classified has 2 bios.

Here is the classified overvoltage tool. it will only work with classified type cards that have somt sort of special voltage regulator or something.

If it really works please be careful. Also the voltage will only show correctly on a voltmeter. I will try it in a few hours.

Classified.zip 182k .zip file


----------



## pharma57

Yep! Even though it's best to have a voltmeter to double check voltages, the KingPin Classy demo show that the voltages using the software matched his voltmeter.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just finished looking into this bios you just provided above, this bios is not from EVGA that what it looks like to me , this bios has been modified that's no boost clock on it . whatever options I change it becomes corrupted. so it must be a hard coded bios. from someone else. not me and not svl7, I may be wrong but this is what I just see now. If you know anyone that has this version on they GPU ask them to upload it so I can compare. EVGA will not going to ship a GPU without boost enable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited : I was wrong i just found out . that bios has been hard coded like the same way as Inno3D. I may get around it but it will take time.not today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just crossed inno3D from mu mods.


Have a look at this. Its EVGA 80.10.37.00.80 ref Bios. I've been testing it whilst waiting for your bug fixed unlocked EVGA 80.10.36.00.80 ref bios.
The mem seems to be a bit more stable with the 80.10.37.00.80 revision. I can game at 1202/3502 up from 1189/3454 with the original 80.10.36.00.80.

EVGA ref 80.10.37.00.80.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## cowie

When it comes to clocks showing is good and talk is cheap


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Precision x will not over volt these cards. If you google for the over voltage tool you can find it. Precision x wont show the over voltage either. Without the over voltage tool and the evbot these cards will be just like the others.


What do you mean Precision X wont overvolt these cards. That's just false. Precision X allows slight overvolting up to 1.2 volts or +38mv. I'm never mentioned anything about going past that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @oldmanmax,
> 
> Your card has 2 bios .... could be you are using the primary and not the benchmarking bios. Didn't the Classified come with instructions on how to use if you want to OC?
> You do need the special software to get 1.35v, and EVBot for higher voltages. I'm sure someone will figure out how to get higher voltages.


I know, i'm not interested in using the LN2 bios, I was just using the regular one. But it should go to 1.2v nonetheless. I don't want to do anything above 1.2 or maybe 1.25.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the classified has 2 bios.
> 
> Here is the classified overvoltage tool. it will only work with classified type cards that have somt sort of special voltage regulator or something.
> 
> If it really works please be careful. Also the voltage will only show correctly on a voltmeter. I will try it in a few hours.
> 
> Classified.zip 182k .zip file


I tried that overvoltage tool yesterday and it really messed with my stability. It ended up making my drivers crash everytime I started any bench even on stock clocks and voltages. I'd much rather just use precision x to get to 1.2v when I choose +38mv. Not really asking too much.

I had to reinstall drivers multiple times to get my cards stable again, and now whenever I boot windows the my screens turn off and on like 10 times while windows makes that annoying "deedleoo" sound like its detecting a new device.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> What do you mean Precision X wont overvolt these cards. That's just false. Precision X allows slight overvolting up to 1.2 volts or +38mv. I'm never mentioned anything about going past that.
> I know, i'm not interested in using the LN2 bios, I was just using the regular one. But it should go to 1.2v nonetheless. I don't want to do anything above 1.2 or maybe 1.25.
> I tried that overvoltage tool yesterday and it really messed with my stability. It ended up making my drivers crash everytime I started any bench even on stock clocks and voltages. I'd much rather just use precision x to get to 1.2v when I choose +38mv. Not really asking too much.
> 
> I had to reinstall drivers multiple times to get my cards stable again, and now whenever I boot windows the my screens turn off and on like 10 times while windows makes that annoying "deedleoo" sound like its detecting a new device.


Sorry I thought you knew what I meant. I know precision allows slight over voltage but that is not what I am talking about. I meant that it wont go past 1.187-1.2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> What do you mean Precision X wont overvolt these cards. That's just false. Precision X allows slight overvolting up to 1.2 volts or +38mv. I'm never mentioned anything about going past that.
> I know, i'm not interested in using the LN2 bios, I was just using the regular one. But it should go to 1.2v nonetheless. I don't want to do anything above 1.2 or maybe 1.25.
> I tried that overvoltage tool yesterday and it really messed with my stability. It ended up making my drivers crash everytime I started any bench even on stock clocks and voltages. I'd much rather just use precision x to get to 1.2v when I choose +38mv. Not really asking too much.
> 
> I had to reinstall drivers multiple times to get my cards stable again, and now whenever I boot windows the my screens turn off and on like 10 times while windows makes that annoying "deedleoo" sound like its detecting a new device.


Try modding the bios with KeplerBios editor. If you don't want to do that then I am not sure why you bought a classified. It is a tweakers card.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Not sure but are you creating modded vbios for different GTX 780 models available for download? Is there a specific location where they can be found? On the first page I only see your HC vbios and the TI modded vbios (which I already have).
> 
> Thanks for your help.


i asked him the same question --he said he will post all the modded bios on the 1st page ---but its not happened i guess he us busy


----------



## DStealth

Yes cowie already 3 owners of the card, noone benched and noone took his vBIOS out...we want Firestrike eXtreme over 5500p GPU, please show us...talk is cheap as was said already


----------



## revro

just got my akasa toxic case and made heart transplant into it







my gb 780oc wf3 got after 20m run in valley 65C instead of 77C in old cheapo case







i already made photos but will process them tomorrow. am too tired after the long hard work this day (meaning the mb transplant).

it looks great and airflow is top notch (i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan)

tough i must say this case has some downsides:
- its locking mechanism for gpus is a big joke, my 780 is a hanging garden now ... who knows how will sli look like. it wont fall off, it just hangs ...
EDIT: you can remove the locking mechanism and screw it with normal case screws, so its connected ok








- and the provided 14 motherboard screws look like 24 provided 2.5 drive screws. so i have 1 screw not screwed in motherboard cause i could not identify which screw is correct ...
EDIT: i am an idiot, champion of Epic Fail. i had my motherboard hanging on 2.5inch drive screws







replaced the entire motherboard now with proper screws and also done serious cable management to move cpu psu cable, mb psu cable and gpu psu cable behind the backplate
- with installed fans i dont think i will go for akasa medusa fan because that one is simply too huge, i guess i will go with akasa voodoo

the case looks as sharp as the guys from show Suits, but some things were not thought out here to end







i might make a review and give it 9/10

best
revro


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yes cowie already 3 owners of the card, noone benched and noone took his vBIOS out...we want Firestrike eXtreme over 5500p GPU, please show us...talk is cheap as was said already


yeah the 1 guy said 1287 no voltage lol i call bs
soooooo make me eat crow
The two asus dcII cards were showing the ega classy guys are talking

Just joking guys very interested thats all
Plz dont try to bs if using the software for voltage thuo


----------



## strong island 1

Sorry I am still stuck at work. I don't mean to just be talking. I am running home now on my lunch break to try and run some benches. I promise I won't bs anyone. I bought this card to do some extreme tweaking and overvolting even if I have to do a hard mod. otherwise I would have gone reference.


----------



## wholeeo

Just went through 300+ post looking for some classy benches and info to find none,


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Sorry I am still stuck at work. I don't mean to just be talking. I am running home now on my lunch break to try and run some benches. I promise I won't bs anyone. I bought this card to do some extreme tweaking and overvolting even if I have to do a hard mod. otherwise I would have gone reference.


didnt u know, u work for us , get ur priorities right lad jk


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> Have a look at this. Its EVGA 80.10.37.00.80 ref Bios. I've been testing it whilst waiting for your bug fixed unlocked EVGA 80.10.36.00.80 ref bios.
> The mem seems to be a bit more stable with the 80.10.37.00.80 revision. I can game at 1202/3502 up from 1189/3454 with the original 80.10.36.00.80.
> 
> EVGA ref 80.10.37.00.80.zip 131k .zip file


I already looked it last night, I could not find the hard code to unlock the PT . This bios has some extra lines coded different. They changed somenthig in the bios cert and some extra line linked in one place. So any change it gets corrupted. "Windows boot loop."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i asked him the same question --he said he will post all the modded bios on the 1st page ---but its not happened i guess he us busy


All good bios will be up tonight. Promise. I just got stuck at work.but I'm heading home now.


----------



## stevman17

Stock Zotac GTX 780. +100 core, +200 memory, +106 power.



My favorite gpu yet. My most expensive gpu yet.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Has anyone had single 780 and then added the second one for SLI?
> I wonder how much higher temps should I expect.
> I have Chieftec Bravo LBX-01 case with 3x92mm (in) and 1x120mm (out) fans and I keep temperature of my OC'ed reference 780 under 75C.


Hey mate,

I added a second card into my system after 2weeksof getting my first one... Both evga sc acx and the temps are prettymuch the same a before, only difference is the top card is ~5 - 10 degrees higher then before still under 80 degrees though i have a high airflow case (in sig) so that might be why.

It depends which cooler you have though, if you have reference blower then it shouldnt affect temps.

Hope that helps!

P.S. Im on my tablet so if that didnt make sense its coz i cant really see what ive typed five line above my current line x-(


----------



## Zhuge

I just replaced my SLI 680's by MSI with MSI's new 780 OC Gaming Edition cards in SLI. heres the photo and benchmark!


After getting them from new egg; I grabbed Nvidia 2.0 3D vision and another SSD for gaming space - I sold my 120hz 2ms Asus monitor and bought a 144hz 1ms 80mil grey to grey 24 inch monitor; - I gave Nvidia 3D 1.0 bundled with the monitor to my buddy; so I upgraded to 2.0 due to the nicer glasses and the monitor having Nvidia Lightboost tech (which I have enabled in 2D at all times via software haha!)



just as I opened up one for a first look ^_^.


----------



## UNOE

we are all still waiting for legit benchmarks for classified cards....

btw the one above I do with no voltage at 1.187v 1280MHz. Is likely legit and normal since the different power delivery they won't OC the same as are reference boards. So this may be average or common. What we need to see is more confirmation about software voltage unlocked on Classified.

The Asus card seems disappointing to me so far from what I have seen. So also I hoping someone will prove me wrong. If you have ASUS DC2 card over 1270MHz please post and share with everyone.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am also impatiently waiting for the Valley Runs.


----------



## Seid Dark

My memory seems to be great, I'm Valley stable at +600 (3602 MHz). Seems that lowering core oc slightly from 1241 to 1228 helped to get bigger memory clock. I'm not sure if this is game stable yet, played two rounds of BF3 with +500 mem though.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuge*
> 
> I just replaced my SLI 680's by MSI with MSI's new 780 OC Gaming Edition cards in SLI. heres the photo and benchmark!
> 
> 
> After getting them from new egg; I grabbed Nvidia 2.0 3D vision and another SSD for gaming space - I sold my 120hz 2ms Asus monitor and bought a 144hz 1ms 80mil grey to grey 24 inch monitor; - I gave Nvidia 3D 1.0 bundled with the monitor to my buddy; so I upgraded to 2.0 due to the nicer glasses and the monitor having Nvidia Lightboost tech (which I have enabled in 2D at all times via software haha!)
> 
> 
> 
> just as I opened up one for a first look ^_^.


Those look sick!

Someone with a classy for the love of all that is holy post some results!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Someone with a classy for the love of all that is holy post some results!


IKR!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> IKR!


I am getting the feeling that there may be tons of tweaking involved to get the best from the classy. Kingpin made it seem to easy.


----------



## Tonza

Classy owners are busy photoshopping their core clocks on screenshots, probably overclocks just the same as reference ones









ok, ok JK!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Classy owners are busy photoshopping their core clocks on screenshots, probably overclocks just the same as reference ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, ok JK!


I am curious about the MSI gamer series cards now too.


----------



## strong island 1

sorry guys I have been going crazy at work. I also needed to do a clean windows install. Everything is setup. I am going to download 3dmark and valley now. I will also get my bios and asic. my loop is a mess right now. sorry camera sucks and pictures came out blurry.


----------



## strong island 1

i can't believe my asic on the first one is only 68%. Here is my bios.

classy.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i can't believe my asic on the first one is only 68%. Here is my bios.
> 
> classy.zip 131k .zip file


68% really? That seems low for a classified. See how it overclocks.


----------



## strong island 1

i'm running valley now. I was just freaking out. my card would not get off pci speed 1.1. I did a clean windows install and installed the new beta drivers. No matter what I did it would not put load on the card.

I thought my card was broken but I tried installing the last whql drivers and now I am at pci 3.0 so everything is good now.

I will be back with benchmarks.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Just playing around a bit with my gainward reference model today and it seems like a pretty solid card!

So far I am without crash or artifact and its boosting to 1215 on the stock bios @ 1.2v. It is however hitting the 106% power limit at a couple of points and throttling back to 1202mhz.

Here is a screenshot.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Just playing around a bit with my gainward reference model today and it seems like a pretty solid card!
> 
> So far I am without crash or artifact and its boosting to 1215 on the stock bios @ 1.2v. It is however hitting the 106% power limit at a couple of points and throttling back to 1202mhz.
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice clock on that gainward,also have one in sli but cant overclock it with my galaxy one,need a new psu to do that....Quick question have you come across any evga 780 backplates in australia....?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i can't believe my asic on the first one is only 68%. Here is my bios.
> 
> classy.zip 131k .zip file


Thanks
Can you upload the other one too.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i'm running valley now. I was just freaking out. my card would not get off pci speed 1.1. I did a clean windows install and installed the new beta drivers. No matter what I did it would not put load on the card.
> 
> I thought my card was broken but I tried installing the last whql drivers and now I am at pci 3.0 so everything is good now.
> 
> I will be back with benchmarks.


We want max clock report not benchmarks lol

And want to know max software voltage unlocked OOB.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> We want max clock report not benchmarks lol
> 
> And want to know max software voltage unlocked OOB.


until I get a voltmeter I wont know exactly how high the software overvoltage tool allows.

Otherwise out of the box it will be just like all other 780's.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nice clock on that gainward,also have one in sli but cant overclock it with my galaxy one,need a new psu to do that....Quick question have you come across any evga 780 backplates in australia....?


Nah mate, havent seen any in Aus... i know they have the EK ones available though... EVGA not so much...

Also, cheers for the heads up about iibuy... went and bought the case today... already ran into a problem though... my aerocool touch 2100 won't play nice with the case lol


----------



## strong island 1

Ok so I raised the power and temp limit and voltage to +38mv and it boosts to 1150 in valley and 1.2 volts. I took a screen shot but the evga overlay didn't show. I'm going to start overclocking now. Windows took me a while to setup.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i can't believe my asic on the first one is only 68%. Here is my bios.
> 
> classy.zip 131k .zip file


thanks for the upload.
click to see original file size








should I flash it to see what's up ?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Just playing around a bit with my gainward reference model today and it seems like a pretty solid card!
> 
> So far I am without crash or artifact and its boosting to 1215 on the stock bios @ 1.2v. It is however hitting the 106% power limit at a couple of points and throttling back to 1202mhz.
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


can you save your bios and upload to me? please don't link me to some site with the same bios.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Nah mate, havent seen any in Aus... i know they have the EK ones available though... EVGA not so much...
> 
> Also, cheers for the heads up about iibuy... went and bought the case today... already ran into a problem though... my aerocool touch 2100 won't play nice with the case lol


No problem man,what colour did you get,the one i saw there was a black case....Hope you find a work around for the aerocool setup....I have seen the EK blocks,but much prefer the evga one,might have to buy 2 from overseas then....


----------



## strong island 1

ok so this is my first valley run. I passed at 1241mhz and +250 on the memory. I'm going to try and go higher.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I flash it to see what's up ?
> .


Sure


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nice clock on that gainward,also have one in sli but cant overclock it with my galaxy one,need a new psu to do that....Quick question have you come across any evga 780 backplates in australia....?


Not yet mate. Best bet is to order from performancepcs.com OR frozencpu.com

They both ship to aus.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Not yet mate. Best bet is to order from performancepcs.com OR frozencpu.com
> 
> They both ship to aus.


I was just checking those sites out,performance PC's does have them in stock,also found a seller on ebay from china,just have to work out who's more cheaper/reliable before i put my order in....


----------



## strong island 1

this is 3dmark firestrike at 1254mhz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/960897


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> we are all still waiting for legit benchmarks for classified cards....
> 
> btw the one above I do with no voltage at 1.187v 1280MHz. Is likely legit and normal since the different power delivery they won't OC the same as are reference boards. So this may be average or common. What we need to see is more confirmation about software voltage unlocked on Classified.
> 
> The Asus card seems disappointing to me so far from what I have seen. So also I hoping someone will prove me wrong. If you have ASUS DC2 card over 1270MHz please post and share with everyone.


i posted 1332 core screenshot woth one of my DCII few days ago

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/5380_20#post_20415406


----------



## voozers

Haha still waiting to see how this classified holds up in the benchmarks. If it's not much different, I may just keep the 57% ASIC ACX SC I was going to return for RMA and run them in SLI at stock settings x.x

If I do....looks like I'll need to buy a 1440p monitor too. By the way, I have an HX750W which I pretty much only paid shipping for. I don't want to have to spend more money but this should be able to theoretically run both 780s in sli at stock at least right? I did a wattage calculator taking into account the 9 fans in my case and my OC'ed CPU and it estimated 684W. OC'ing these bad boys in SLI would just be overkill anyway (though it is fun for benchmarks).


----------



## cameron145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Haha still waiting to see how this classified holds up in the benchmarks. If it's not much different, I may just keep the 57% ASIC ACX SC I was going to return for RMA and run them in SLI at stock settings x.x
> 
> If I do....looks like I'll need to buy a 1440p monitor too. By the way, I have an HX750W which I pretty much only paid shipping for. I don't want to have to spend more money but this should be able to theoretically run both 780s in sli at stock at least right? I did a wattage calculator taking into account the 9 fans in my case and my OC'ed CPU and it estimated 684W. OC'ing these bad boys in SLI would just be overkill anyway (though it is fun for benchmarks).


i would go higher to play it safe
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-23.html


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Haha still waiting to see how this classified holds up in the benchmarks. If it's not much different, I may just keep the 57% ASIC ACX SC I was going to return for RMA and run them in SLI at stock settings x.x
> 
> If I do....looks like I'll need to buy a 1440p monitor too. By the way, I have an HX750W which I pretty much only paid shipping for. I don't want to have to spend more money but this should be able to theoretically run both 780s in sli at stock at least right? I did a wattage calculator taking into account the 9 fans in my case and my OC'ed CPU and it estimated 684W. OC'ing these bad boys in SLI would just be overkill anyway (though it is fun for benchmarks).


Running sli 780's on a hx 750 myself,and i dare not overclock on this psu,im running them at stock clocks and all seems well...Must admit i am tempted to overclock them abit but dnt want to chance it....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Running sli 780's on a hx 750 myself,and i dare not overclock on this psu,im running them at stock clocks and all seems well...Must admit i am tempted to overclock them abit but dnt want to chance it....


Then overclock them. The psu will just shut down and your system if the load is too great.

You have a good power supply, so don't worry if you push it a bit.


----------



## voozers

Yea I figured stock is the way to go with 750W. I can't return the 750W now or if I did it would be a huge hassle not to mention an out of comission rig for who knows how long plus I'd still spend at least another 100 to get a higher wattage PSU that's modular. Keep in mind this is from my savings and it took a long time to accumlate to build my rig.

But still it's an idea I'm fancying, it's not like I officially own the 2nd 780. But oh a man can dream....and dream of playing in 1440p.


----------



## malmental

GTX Titans and GTX 780's will never have high ASIC scores, so to me as long as you get a working GPU then I wouldn't fuss too much about it.
my GTX 780 has a 65% ASIC and I got upset until I started researching about it.
they both are just badly lasered cut chips, that's all there is to it and 780's average lower than Titans.

both my GTX 770's score 85% ASIC..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Then overclock them. The psu will just shut down and your system if the load is too great.
> 
> You have a good power supply, so don't worry if you push it a bit.


Im just thinking worst case scenario that something gets damaged,right now im satisfied with them at stock clocks they man-handle every game on my 1080p tv,so i will stick to clocks until i see someone else pushes their 780's on a 750 watt just to be on the safe side...


----------



## slippyturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Running sli 780's on a hx 750 myself,and i dare not overclock on this psu,im running them at stock clocks and all seems well...Must admit i am tempted to overclock them abit but dnt want to chance it....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Yea I figured stock is the way to go with 750W. I can't return the 750W now or if I did it would be a huge hassle not to mention an out of comission rig for who knows how long plus I'd still spend at least another 100 to get a higher wattage PSU that's modular. Keep in mind this is from my savings and it took a long time to accumlate to build my rig.
> 
> But still it's an idea I'm fancying, it's not like I officially own the 2nd 780. But oh a man can dream....and dream of playing in 1440p.


I just monitored the power draw of my watercooled rig on my UPS while playing Far Cry 3. Peak draw was 738w with my SLI GTX 780s clocked at 1175 MHz/1.2v and CPU at 4.6 Mhz. Keep in mind that my monitor, an external drive, and router are also plugged into my UPS and contributing to that figure. Both of you also have more efficient CPU's than my 2700k and would draw even less power. I'm sure you're fine giving a little more juice to your 780s with your HX750 PSU.


----------



## voozers

Sweet thanks for the input. Your build also has a dedicated soundcard while mine doesn't so it definitely seems like we're in the safe range with some overclocking headroom as well. Haswell already runes at least 10W less than Sandy Bridge as well.

I notice people always (understandably) recommend a much higher wattage usually by 100W than what the system actually needs and wiggle room is always nice.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i can't believe my asic on the first one is only 68%.


Kinda makes sense really. Those cards are built for overvolting and low ASIC GPUs supposedly respond better to heavy voltage (if you can keep them cool enough).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titans and GTX 780's will never have high ASIC scores, so to me as long as you get a working GPU then I wouldn't fuss too much about it.
> my GTX 780 has a 65% ASIC and I got upset until I started researching about it.
> they both are just badly lasered cut chips, that's all there is to it and 780's average lower than Titans.
> 
> both my GTX 770's score 85% ASIC..


Yeah, I really wouldn't worry about it. I feel like ASIC scores are becoming a bit of a red herring. I certainly wouldn't RMA a perfectly working card over a low score.


----------



## hypespazm

I cant seem to get my card to 70 on valley. even tho im 1212mV and 200+ core and +450 mem


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this is 3dmark firestrike at 1254mhz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/960897


Did you throttle or it's CPU/vMem related, but my card @24/7 settings got better GT2 and Combined only clocked 1215mhz ..tho gr8 clocks you achieved there with only 1.2v


----------



## revro

could it be that classifieds could be overvolted, but to make sure they wont get damaged, they used here low asic chips









best
revro


----------



## Dangur

Stop the asic hype train, it really means nothing...


----------



## trippinonprozac

Here is my bios thanks skynet!

780 stock bios.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Stop the asic hype train, it really means nothing...


How dare you question the holy ASIC?! :O


----------



## Ribozyme

Are EVGA classified binned chips or what makes them so special or so expensive?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Then overclock them. The psu will just shut down and your system if the load is too great.
> 
> You have a good power supply, so don't worry if you push it a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Yea I figured stock is the way to go with 750W. I can't return the 750W now or if I did it would be a huge hassle not to mention an out of comission rig for who knows how long plus I'd still spend at least another 100 to get a higher wattage PSU that's modular. Keep in mind this is from my savings and it took a long time to accumlate to build my rig.
> 
> But still it's an idea I'm fancying, it's not like I officially own the 2nd 780. But oh a man can dream....and dream of playing in 1440p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> I just monitored the power draw of my watercooled rig on my UPS while playing Far Cry 3. Peak draw was 738w with my SLI GTX 780s clocked at 1175 MHz/1.2v and CPU at 4.6 Mhz. Keep in mind that my monitor, an external drive, and router are also plugged into my UPS and contributing to that figure. Both of you also have more efficient CPU's than my 2700k and would draw even less power. I'm sure you're fine giving a little more juice to your 780s with your HX750 PSU.


Just pushed my 780's on my corsair hx v2 750watts....GPU1-1215....GPU2-1202.... +175core +150mem....106 on slider and +38mv @1.2 volts....Must say i was abit nervous trying that but did 2 runs on unigine valley and all went well....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Are EVGA classified binned chips or what makes them so special or so expensive?


Not binned chips, but better pcb/components than reference, higher than 1.215v voltage control for higher overclocks, and a better bios and power limits.

And it's only $50 more than reference, so it's not so expensive compared to the regular 780s.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just pushed my 780's on my corsair hx v2 750watts....GPU1-1215....GPU2-1202.... +175core +150mem....106 on slider and +38mv @1.2 volts....Must say i was abit nervous trying that but did 2 runs on unigine valley and all went well....


Sweet, then let it be known that 750W can run 2 OC'ed 780s and also an OC'ed CPU. I saw that you have an OC'ed 3570k so it definitely can run on a more power efficient Haswell OC'ed CPU. Huzzah!!!!


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not binned chips, but better pcb/components than reference, higher than 1.215v voltage control for higher overclocks, and a better bios and power limits.
> 
> And it's only $50 more than reference, so it's not so expensive compared to the regular 780s.


So you can add more voltage to it? Through software or hardware mods?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So you can add more voltage to it? Through software or hardware mods?


This will give you some info:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1408710/cl-evga-gtx-780-classified-gets-overclocked-to-1410-mhz-on-air


----------



## revro

heres my new case. I must say, my gb 780oc wf is feeling very cool inside the den of vipers







down to 65 from 77C in old case




i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan

best
revro


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Sweet, then let it be known that 750W can run 2 OC'ed 780s and also an OC'ed CPU. I saw that you have an OC'ed 3570k so it definitely can run on a more power efficient Haswell OC'ed CPU. Huzzah!!!!


That being said im not a bencher i strictly game,so i have no problem running them at stock clocks because there is no game that these 2 cards cant run at max settings....I will admit its good to know i can overclock them whenever i feel the need to....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> heres my new case. I must say, my gb 780oc wf is feeling very cool inside the den of vipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to 65 from 77C in old case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have installed 4 140mm (bought 3, 2 top, 1 rear, 1 bottom) and 4 120mm fans (bought 4, 4 side) + front 230mm white led fan
> 
> best
> revro


You are running 7 exhaust and 1 intake,you will have a dust build that way if im not correct,i think more intake(with filters) than exhaust would probably given you even better temps....


----------



## revro

both front and bottom intakes have filters and the case is on a table. anyway thanks for advice.
edit: also i have set the fan controller for 6 fans (4 side, 2 top) to minimum. must test some heavy cpu loads to find out how cpu temps are behaving

best
revro


----------



## Tonza

4 fans in side panel, thats pretty overkill tbh


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> we are all still waiting for legit benchmarks for classified cards....
> 
> btw the one above I do with no voltage at 1.187v 1280MHz. Is likely legit and normal since the different power delivery they won't OC the same as are reference boards. So this may be average or common. What we need to see is more confirmation about software voltage unlocked on Classified.
> 
> The *Asus card seems disappointing to me so far from what I have seen*. So also I hoping someone will prove me wrong. If you have ASUS DC2 card over 1270MHz please post and share with everyone.


I have a fs score ran over 1300 a few pages back you must have missed the asus scores

hey thanks for the time to test *strong island 1*


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Sweet, then let it be known that 750W can run 2 OC'ed 780s and also an OC'ed CPU. I saw that you have an OC'ed 3570k so it definitely can run on a more power efficient Haswell OC'ed CPU. Huzzah!!!!


I would not run 24/7 those cards with a 750W PSU, its cutting very close. Especially when you have overvolted and overclocked the cards.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I would not run 24/7 those cards with a 750W PSU, its cutting very close. Especially when you have overvolted and overclocked the cards.


Wont be running them 24/7 just happy to know i can do it,i had doubts before going sli 780's that the PSU could run them @ stock clocks,now im certain they can and then some....I can also now advise others who wants to know now that i have done so myself....Right now im back to stock clocks cause no game thats on the market requires me trying to push them while gaming,but i must admit it was good to see them both do 1215/1202 @ 1.2 volts on my PSU and on stock bios....


----------



## slippyturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Wont be running them 24/7 just happy to know i can do it,i had doubts before going sli 780's that the PSU could run them @ stock clocks,now im certain they can and then some....I can also now advise others who wants to know now that i have done so myself....Right now im back to stock clocks cause no game thats on the market requires me trying to push them while gaming,but i must admit it was good to see them both do 1215/1202 @ 1.2 volts on my PSU and on stock bios....


Don't worry about it. Your HX750 can handle its rated load and more with no problem. It's been tested and confirmed to be able to run way overspec. You probably won't hit the rated 750w anyway.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_hx750w_750w_atx_psu/3

If you were using a lesser power supply I might be more cautious.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slippyturtle*
> 
> Don't worry about it. Your HX750 can handle its rated load and more with no problem. It's been tested and confirmed to be able to run way overspec. You probably won't hit the rated 750w anyway.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_hx750w_750w_atx_psu/3
> 
> If you were using a lesser power supply I might be more cautious.


That review is of the older CWT model (I used to own it!







) not the v2. But yeah, he's fine.


----------



## revro

hmm i bought akasa venom power 1k just because i wasnt sure if 850W would be enough for 780 sli+3930k. but since i dont OC gpus, as i prefer to buy factory OCed, i think i could even make 3 way sli work. then again 3rd card would not provide much and 2 780 are enough for play [email protected] always above 60fps

best
revro


----------



## malmental

revro - you need a class on cable management..


----------



## pharma57

@cameron145
I don't see your score at those clocks (1332) .... did you finish the benchmark?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Did you throttle or it's CPU/vMem related, but my card @24/7 settings got better GT2 and Combined only clocked 1215mhz ..tho gr8 clocks you achieved there with only 1.2v


Nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Here is my bios thanks skynet!
> 
> 780 stock bios.zip 130k .zip file


What brand is this bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @cameron145
> I don't see your score at those clocks (1332) .... did you finish the benchmark?


Me either open the performance log and run the bench one more time.

Ps: front page will be updated in a hour or two witll vBios


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nice


No it's a bad card








Did you flash the classy BIOS, i still have no balls to do it


----------



## tiaolipa

Hi Guys!

Sorry for the wall of text! As english isn't my native language I try to detail too much to get well understood!

I've been out of and just came back to see a lot of posts about PSUs.

Well, I've been running a 3930k at 1.36V @4.5Ghz (thats near 200W at full load) plus 2x SLI GTX 780, one at 1200mv and the other at 1187mv with a Cougar GX 1050W PSU.
Everything fine and shining.

The computer is pluged in a "stabilizer" (don't know how you call that in english, it is the thing that filters the electricity to the PC, its a black box sitting between the PSU and the wall, and it is rated to 1000W)
Also pluged to this stabilizer is my "monitor" which is an 42" LG LED 3D TV and may draw around 120W I think.

Everything Alright!

On firestrike extreme last test, the one that stresses both CPU with physX and GPUs, the PSU seemed rock solid but the stabilizer keep blinking a lot, it seems it will explode!

Then I overlocked both cards to 1212mv. On firestrike the thing blinked a LOT more, and tehn I opened PrecisionX's CPU burner + Furry test GPU burner.
The thing just blinked and shot down!!!

It seemed that the 1050W Cougar PSU was doing fine, the stabilizer was the one that couldn't handle the power hungry PC plus the TV, the cable TV thing, the modem and everything pluged into it.

I just ordered a 2000W stabilizer because of this.

But going back to my computer, it isn't possible that a 3930k (ok 200W for it alone) plus 2 GTX 780 at 1212mv are stressing the 1050W PSU alright?

I believe that the GPUs at 1212mv aren't nowhere near 300W TDP each, but even if they did it around 340 plus the 3930K I should be below 900W total, right??

Also, The GPU highest temp was 72C with fans on full and my cards are reference, and thats just 2C higher than with stock bios with 250W TDP...
So I really doubt they got near 300W on each GPU and all the problems were the underpowered stabilizer...


----------



## Razor 116

Just tried your HC rev1 BIOS Skynet, first time I've been able to complete a benchmark at 1254. Will be trying higher clocks tonight when it's cooler, I'm not used to these kind of temps in the British summer ~31c. I'm used to a wet British summer lol.


----------



## Anoxy

I'm kinda interested in this whole modded BIOS thing.

I have two EVGA SC cards....what BIOS should I be looking at?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm kinda interested in this whole modded BIOS thing.
> 
> I have two EVGA SC cards....what BIOS should I be looking at?


Vmoded EVGA SC bios!

Ask Skyn3t, he has it all and is a greatly helpfull person!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Did you throttle or it's CPU/vMem related, but my card @24/7 settings got better GT2 and Combined only clocked 1215mhz ..tho gr8 clocks you achieved there with only 1.2v


those were my very first runs last night. all i did was raise core to +100 and raised all sliders. I got exhaused after reinstalling everything. I'm going to do some more runs today.

I haven't done any runs yet with the ln2 bios which raiser power limit to 115%. I also haven't gotten my memory overclock stright yet. I'm also going to play with the software overvoltage tool today and get a voltmemter.

My evbot also comes monday so there is more to come from this card. Those were just a first few runs last night and I think it went well.

This ACX cooler kept temperatures really low and it's really quiet. I love it.

You have to think this card is only $40 over the acx sc, I think it's worth it. It's not like it was $100 more or anything.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Did you throttle or it's CPU/vMem related, but my card @24/7 settings got better GT2 and Combined only clocked 1215mhz ..tho gr8 clocks you achieved there with only 1.2v


also your mem is at +555 and mine was only +250 in those screenshots. I barely overcolcked the memory at all.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I would not run 24/7 those cards with a 750W PSU, its cutting very close. Especially when you have overvolted and overclocked the cards.


This is assuming max utilization of both CPU and gpu correct? Even under max the calculated TDP with oc is maybe 720W assuming 100w from an oc haswell CPU and anywhere from 275-300W on an oc gpu with overvoltage. In my system I'm only using the precision x overvoltage, no flashed bios. At that point there's still around 30W of headroom.

In a real life application CPU usage will at most hit 50-60% and each gpu will probably not even hit 50% on the majority of games and even if it did it'd be pretty well below the limit. At that point the estimated wattage is probably going to be under 700W. And I probably play games with this kind if load for only 6 hours max marathon (not 24/7). At idle when I'm just web browsing I'm then I think I'd definitely be safe even if I left it on idle overnight.

Sorry not trying to be crass x.x I just did a lot of research and calculations. Obviously it'd be safer if I could use a voltmeter myself...but I'm kinda noob at that. Also that review earlier makes me feel much better I mean it can go up to at least 850W! I don't see how the v2 HX750 couldn't achieve what the v1 did.


----------



## Zhuge

I forgot my benchmark!

Upped my CPU by 2KMHz, Upped GPU Core Clock from +50 to +110, and memory from +100 to +200 .. I also upped the volts from +12 to +25, Max power still at 103.
Excellent boost in results. (This OC is once again, Stable).
increased my first test at the first GPU settings and 3600 core quite a bit;

that original score of base CPU and slightly OC'd GPU was 2112 overall, 83.8 FPS, 9.1 Min FPS, 146.7 Max - So you can see below the different a little up in the core and memory makes (and obviously the CPU 2K addition doesn't hurt... esp with an...81.....50.....



3D Mark scored 89% above everyone else with the firemark? extreme benchmark; I only got murdered by the CPU - might be ugprading to the 9370 (350$) to replace the 8150 as I believe its my systems only flaw.

if you guys want any specific benchmarks ran; I'll run them - these cards are BEASTS. Bioshock Infinite on all ultra/max with 120 FoV hits 144Hz on Vsync aslong as Im not in combat; just running and even skyhooking it stays. The only odd thing is in Metro Last Light I will get 144hz walking around anywhere, looking at people.... then suddenly in combat - what was once Smooth as butter with the 680's *hardware physX was enabled then as well* drops down to 15 or below FPS and I can't kill anything - it was a bench I attempted out of curiousity; my only thought is it MUST BE driver based with the 780 not optimized fully for Metro Last Light yet? as i ran it flawlessly in highFPS with my SLI MSI 680's.

Tomb Raider runs maxxed at 144 90% of the time it won't drop below 90FPS - even with Tress only loss about 5 FPS to 85 drops perhaps - Sleeping dogs smooth as a yummy... dog <3 - You name it I'll get you specs of the test; or info on my gameplay.

Example: I played over 3 hours of Company of Heroes 2 all maxed out; fans never went above 55 degrees so they stayed nice and silent; I hit 62 degrees after 3-4 hours of Bioshock Infinite - but when my system idles (it's on air by the way...) the cards idle at 27 and 31 *top card runs a bit hotter due to having my sound card RIGHT BELOW one of the fans on the card; its just how the MOBO is built







-

That's okay thought







.

hope this was helpful.

MSI IMO always makes the best Geforce cards; this OC Gaming Series is mind boggling - even when comapred to the base 780; over 20-25 more FPS than the base card prior to personal OC's according to benchmarks!

Go Go Gadget MSI!

Also for 3D mark.... the CPU is the only thing that kills it; I even got a steam achievement telling me so >.<

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/672707
FIRE STRIKE
Graphic Score (Amazing): 18696.0
Physics Score 6770.0
Combined Score: 1588.0
Graphics Test 1 - 87.7
Graphics Test 2- 75.7
Physics Test - 21.5 ( =[ )
Combined Test - 7.39 (*** MATE!) later I ran it to get the Combined up to 8.5ish and physics to 22ish near 23.......

CPU is butchering my Graphic POWER HOUSE.


----------



## skyn3t

Hello







sorry for not kept my promise to release it last night but here we are. Front page update all vbios there with all info you need to know about it. flash method still the same

best for use with the same GPU brand and vBios
nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosname.rom or

best for flash GPU with different brand vBios
nvflash --override -6 vBiosname.rom

*
*

skyn3t vBios : List released date 07/20/2013: Spoiler!]vBios Info


EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT.rom
EVGA.HC780.3072-PT+VOLT.rom
MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.rom
Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.rom

Core clock 1163Mhz @ 1.174v
OC 1215Mhz GCO +54 @ 1.212v
Voltage works like stock bios, idle normal.
1.212v only work if you slide the voltage control all the way up









I could not find a solution for this. So made two version


Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT.rom
OC 1215Mhz GCO +54 @ 1.212v
Idle normal but it boost voltage to 1.21v on any core clock but still a very good bios
1.212v only work if you slide the voltage control all the way up










Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+ONLY.rom
Can OC high like vBios above @ 1.2v with +38v
I thank all of you for the support









PS: Everyone that uses k-boost will have a issue with 1.212v all the time. Looks like k-boost messing with vBios.
The only way to fix it is to disable kboost ( for all have sli disable it first ) and reflash the GPU bios.

Thanks for everyone that helped me out with all this hard work.

Best

skyn3t

I have tested all final version vBios before deliver it to you guys, I had flashed it one by one and run a 3Dmark Fire strike bench

skyn3t flash & bench proof


----------



## pharma57

@Skyn3t,

eVGA has two 780 ACX cards --- 780 ACX and 780 SC ACX. EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509 is for which card?

Thanks for your great work!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @Skyn3t,
> 
> eVGA has two 780 ACX cards --- 780 ACX and 780 SC ACX. EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509 is for which card?
> 
> Thanks for your great work!


both work the same I fixed it now


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuge*
> 
> I forgot my benchmark!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Upped my CPU by 2KMHz, Upped GPU Core Clock from +50 to +110, and memory from +100 to +200 .. I also upped the volts from +12 to +25, Max power still at 103.
> Excellent boost in results. (This OC is once again, Stable).
> increased my first test at the first GPU settings and 3600 core quite a bit;
> 
> that original score of base CPU and slightly OC'd GPU was 2112 overall, 83.8 FPS, 9.1 Min FPS, 146.7 Max - So you can see below the different a little up in the core and memory makes (and obviously the CPU 2K addition doesn't hurt... esp with an...81.....50.....
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Mark scored 89% above everyone else with the firemark? extreme benchmark; I only got murdered by the CPU - might be ugprading to the 9370 (350$) to replace the 8150 as I believe its my systems only flaw.
> 
> if you guys want any specific benchmarks ran; I'll run them - these cards are BEASTS. Bioshock Infinite on all ultra/max with 120 FoV hits 144Hz on Vsync aslong as Im not in combat; just running and even skyhooking it stays. The only odd thing is in Metro Last Light I will get 144hz walking around anywhere, looking at people.... then suddenly in combat - what was once Smooth as butter with the 680's *hardware physX was enabled then as well* drops down to 15 or below FPS and I can't kill anything - it was a bench I attempted out of curiousity; my only thought is it MUST BE driver based with the 780 not optimized fully for Metro Last Light yet? as i ran it flawlessly in highFPS with my SLI MSI 680's.
> 
> Tomb Raider runs maxxed at 144 90% of the time it won't drop below 90FPS - even with Tress only loss about 5 FPS to 85 drops perhaps - Sleeping dogs smooth as a yummy... dog <3 - You name it I'll get you specs of the test; or info on my gameplay.
> 
> Example: I played over 3 hours of Company of Heroes 2 all maxed out; fans never went above 55 degrees so they stayed nice and silent; I hit 62 degrees after 3-4 hours of Bioshock Infinite - but when my system idles (it's on air by the way...) the cards idle at 27 and 31 *top card runs a bit hotter due to having my sound card RIGHT BELOW one of the fans on the card; its just how the MOBO is built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> That's okay thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> hope this was helpful.
> 
> MSI IMO always makes the best Geforce cards; this OC Gaming Series is mind boggling - even when comapred to the base 780; over 20-25 more FPS than the base card prior to personal OC's according to benchmarks!
> 
> Go Go Gadget MSI!
> 
> Also for 3D mark.... the CPU is the only thing that kills it; I even got a steam achievement telling me so >.<
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/672707
> FIRE STRIKE
> Graphic Score (Amazing): 18696.0
> Physics Score 6770.0
> Combined Score: 1588.0
> Graphics Test 1 - 87.7
> Graphics Test 2- 75.7
> Physics Test - 21.5 ( =[ )
> Combined Test - 7.39 (*** MATE!) later I ran it to get the Combined up to 8.5ish and physics to 22ish near 23.......
> 
> CPU is butchering my Graphic POWER HOUSE.


Why is the Heaven benchmark ran at 1600x900 and windowed? Also that score for that resolution with two GTX 780s is quite bad .


----------



## strong island 1

do you guys know why in 3dmark fire strike it says my graphics card is not recognized and it says generic vga. My score seems right. Is this a problem.


----------



## Tonza

Can someone explain why we have like 100 different bios now? How they are different from TI OC bios?.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for not kept my promise to release it last night but here we are. Front page update all vbios there with all info you need to know about it. flash method still the same
> 
> best for use with the same GPU brand and vBios
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosname.rom or
> 
> best for flash GPU with different brand vBios
> nvflash --override -6 vBiosname.rom
> 
> *
> *
> 
> skyn3t vBios : List released date 07/20/2013: Spoiler!]vBios Info
> 
> 
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT.rom
> EVGA.HC780.3072-PT+VOLT.rom
> MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.rom
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.rom
> 
> Core clock 1163Mhz @ 1.174v
> OC 1215Mhz GCO +54 @ 1.212v
> Voltage works like stock bios, idle normal.
> 1.212v only work if you slide the voltage control all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find a solution for this. So made two version
> 
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT.rom
> OC 1215Mhz GCO +54 @ 1.212v
> Idle normal but it boost voltage to 1.21v but still a very good bios
> 1.212v only work if you slide the voltage control all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+ONLY.rom
> Can OC high like vBios above @ 1.2v with +38v
> I thank all of you for the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Everyone that uses k-boost will have a issue with 1.212v all the time. Looks like k-boost messing with vBios.
> The only way to fix it is to disable kboost ( for all have sli disable it first ) and reflash the GPU bios.
> 
> Thanks for everyone that helped me out with all this hard work.
> 
> Best
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> I have tested all final version vBios before deliver it to you guys, I had flashed it one by one and run a 3Dmark Fire strike bench
> 
> skyn3t flash & bench proof


Does the HC bios automatically boost to Core clock 1163Mhz @ 1.174v with no changes ?

I'm very thankful for all your hard work on this. I'm wondering if you could make a custom Water Cooled bios something like the HC bios but with a little higher default clock ?

Could you make a water cooled bios that will do 1015 MHz Base Clock instead of 980 MHz Base Clock ?

I can't really ask you to do much more I know you spent plenty of time already on this so if you can't do it completely understandable. I just know the guys that have water cooled cards can do 1015 or higher base clock out of the box. We probably could do 1030 MHz base clock.

Edit : this would be useful for dual booting into other OS's like OSX that can't change clock speeds, for encoding with cuda. But also useful for just stock gaming on dx9


----------



## skyn3t

LOL what should i do now restart to flash back to stock LOL


Spoiler: Classy bios into ACX :D : Spoiler!



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios

C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>dire
'dire' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>dir
Volume in drive C is w8
Volume Serial Number is AA71-EF22

Directory of C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios

C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>nvflash -4 -5 -6 EVGA.780.classy.Bios.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: D15U-50 (10DE,1004,3842,2789) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
Match found.
Current - Version:80.10.36.00.82 ID:10DE:1004:3842:2789
GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:80.10.3A.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:3788
GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm ('s' to skip, 'a' to abort): s

Adapter: D15U-50 (10DE,1004,3842,2789) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00

Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
Match found.
Current - Version:80.10.36.00.82 ID:10DE:1004:3842:2789
GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:80.10.3A.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:3788
GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm ('s' to skip, 'a' to abort): y
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process
depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Clearing original firmware image...
.
Storing updated firmware image...
.........
Verifying update...
Update successful.

No more matches found.

C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Does the HC bios automatically boost to Core clock 1163Mhz @ 1.174v with no changes ?
> 
> I'm very thankful for all your hard work on this. I'm wondering if you could make a custom Water Cooled bios something like the HC bios but with a little higher default clock ?
> 
> Could you make a water cooled bios that will do 1015 MHz Base Clock instead of 980 MHz Base Clock ?
> 
> I can't really ask you to do much more I know you spent plenty of time already on this so if you can't do it completely understandable. I just know the guys that have water cooled cards can do 1015 or higher base clock out of the box. We probably could do 1030 MHz base clock.
> 
> Edit : this would be useful for dual booting into other OS's like OSX that can't change clock speeds, for encoding with cuda. But also useful for just stock gaming on dx9


sure why not


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL what should i do now restart to flash back to stock LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Classy bios into ACX :D : Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
> (c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios
> 
> C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>dire
> 'dire' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>dir
> Volume in drive C is w8
> Volume Serial Number is AA71-EF22
> 
> Directory of C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios
> 
> C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>nvflash -4 -5 -6 EVGA.780.classy.Bios.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: D15U-50 (10DE,1004,3842,2789) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
> Match found.
> Current - Version:80.10.36.00.82 ID:10DE:1004:3842:2789
> GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:80.10.3A.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:3788
> GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm ('s' to skip, 'a' to abort): s
> 
> Adapter: D15U-50 (10DE,1004,3842,2789) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
> Match found.
> Current - Version:80.10.36.00.82 ID:10DE:1004:3842:2789
> GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:80.10.3A.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:3788
> GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm ('s' to skip, 'a' to abort): y
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process
> depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Clearing original firmware image...
> .
> Storing updated firmware image...
> .........
> Verifying update...
> Update successful.
> 
> No more matches found.
> 
> C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>


That's awesome ...


----------



## Razor 116

1241/3404, With the HC BIOS I can now complete a run with 1254 although my memory plummits so no real advantage to these clocks.



My avg FPS is almost the same as my ASIC lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That's awesome ...


LOL i don't think i will reboot.

here we go

EVGA.HC780.3072-core1032.5-PT+VOLT.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1241/3404, With the HC BIOS I can now complete a run with 1254 although my memory plummits so no real advantage to these clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> My avg FPS is almost the same as my ASIC lol


you already have a good clock but seems your GPU cant do more than 400Mhz memory.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you already have a good clock but seems your GPU cant do more than 400Mhz memory.


Ohh it can but I have to sacrifice core clock, maximum without performance degradation on memory is +600.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sure why not


Oh man I just noticed all these new Bios are 80.10.36..... and not 80.10.37 ?

I was also able to get much higher memory clocks with 37 version.

I been using the 37 version of vbios from the other website and its working well. Why did you know do some 37 versions was there a problem with them ?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL i don't think i will reboot.
> 
> here we go
> 
> EVGA.HC780.3072-core1032.5-PT+VOLT.zip 132k .zip file


Wow that was fast ...

Thanks

..

Your not going to boot into windows with the classy bios ? haha

---

Edit : nice double post UNOE


----------



## Ribozyme

I have a question. Is it possible that a bios mod allows for the minimum fan speed to be lowered to a desired speed? Many of the GPUs idle at around 1000rpm. But sad thing is that you can't bring it down to lets say 500 rpm. I wouldn't mind 40-50 degree idle. I feel the 1000rpm is still to loud.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Ohh it can but I have to sacrifice core clock, maximum without performance degradation on memory is +600.


700 series








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Oh man I just noticed all these new Bios are 80.10.36..... and not 80.10.37 ?
> 
> I was also able to get much higher memory clocks with 37 version.
> 
> I been using the 37 version of vbios from the other website and its working well. Why did you know do some 37 versions was there a problem with them ?


yup. I could not get pass the PT, so voltage won't help alone.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I assume the EVGASCACX bios will work with just the regular evga SC with the reference cooler? And what's the different between yours and the TI bios?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Wow that was fast ...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ..
> 
> Your not going to boot into windows with the classy bios ? haha


I already did







the first GPU-Z is classy bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I have a question. Is it possible that a bios mod allows for the minimum fan speed to be lowered to a desired speed? Many of the GPUs idle at around 1000rpm. But sad thing is that you can't bring it down to lets say 500 rpm. I wouldn't mind 40-50 degree idle. I feel the 1000rpm is still to loud.


if you lowe the fan too much it will stop. just get your ear out from the GPU cooler it will fix it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I assume the EVGASCACX bios will work with just the regular evga SC with the reference cooler? And what's the different between yours and the TI bios?


you tell me. can't say much. but it works just fine


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I already did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first GPU-Z is classy bios.


This is great but what does this mean...

I'm hoping we get to use classy software voltage utility.


----------



## strong island 1

the ln2 bios allows the power threshold to go to 115% in precision x. I will upload it in a few minutes. I'm not sure if anything else is different. I have to check when I am done with work.


----------



## strong island 1

Here is the second bios. 115% PT.

Sorry for some reason I can't edit my posts. it crashes my IE.

LN2.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is the second bios. 115% PT.
> 
> Sorry for some reason I can't edit my posts. it crashes my IE.
> 
> LN2.zip 131k .zip file


Original bios? thx


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is great but what does this mean...
> 
> I'm hoping we get to use classy software voltage utility.


Have the see if the voltage controller on the classy is the same as on the reference cards, I would not expect them to be the same so don't get your hopes up of 1.35V software on non-classified cards.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Original bios? thx


the card comes with 2 bios. that was the second one which gives a little higher power threshold.


----------



## voozers

I have a question, how do you guys deal with the ACX airflow since it blows air into the case? I might have to flip my side window to where it was on my Corsair C70 case so that air can leave the case since there are on holes in the window. I flipped it the other way initially to show off my parts.

My temperature under load goes up to 73 on the gpu and this is with 9 case fans. I have 4 intake on the drive cages, 2 exhaust on the top, 2 on the bottom blowing air up, and one exuahst at the rear. If I leave my side panel open temps drop by like 3-4 degrees so it seems there is still some airflow issues.

I read in the C70 forum that removing the front filter lowers temps by about 4 degrees so I'll try that too. I'm only asking here because not many people who have the C70 case also have the ACX 780 so I figured I'd try to get input from every angle.


----------



## UNOE

I'm up and running with the 1032Mhz HC bios









Boosting to 1163Mhz OOB


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I have a question, how do you guys deal with the ACX airflow since it blows air into the case? I might have to flip my side window to where it was on my C70 case so that air can leave the case since there are on holes in the window. I flipped it the other way initially to show off my parts.
> 
> My temperature under load goes up to 73 on the gpu and this is with 9 case fans. I have 4 intake on the drive cages, 2 exhaust on the top, 2 on the bottom blowing air up, and one exuahst at the rear. If I leave my side panel open temps drop by like 3-4 degrees so it seems there is still some airflow issues.


Wow!
with two reference cards overclocked to 1212mv I max out at 74C (with fans on max at this temp).

I instaled 4 fans on the side panel blowing air in (reference cooler doesn't blow air in the case), but just bellow the second card I put a 6mm small
fan blowing out to suck the latent warm air so the GPUs can suck all the cold air blowing in through the side fans.

I had a similar setup when I had the case blowing GTX 680 DC2T, and I would do the same setup for the ACX I tried to buy and were sold out, when I bought my reference 780s.

I'll try to take a picture later of inside my case (it totals 15 fans with the H100, not counting GPU and PSU fans)


----------



## tiaolipa

So, I'm seeing something and were wondering if the same happens to you guys.

With the Vmodded bios with 1212mv, I could make my cards stable at 1241 and even some runs at 1253 core on both cards (+350 to +400 on mem) on all the benchmark suite I have here.

What I'm seeing is that the card scaled handsomelly untill 1215mhz, but after this the socres almost didn't changed, and sometimes even got worse for that specific run...

I could finish a 1253mhz on 3Dmark11 that scored the same graphics score that my previous runs at 1215mhz without the Vmodded bios.

I believe that might be some instability at the cards limits... what do you think?


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Wow!
> with two reference cards overclocked to 1212mv I max out at 74C (with fans on max at this temp).
> 
> I instaled 4 fans on the side panel blowing air in (reference cooler doesn't blow air in the case), but just bellow the second card I put a 6mm small
> fan blowing out to suck the latent warm air so the GPUs can suck all the cold air blowing in through the side fans.
> 
> I had a similar setup when I had the case blowing GTX 680 DC2T, and I would do the same setup for the ACX I tried to buy and were sold out, when I bought my reference 780s.
> 
> I'll try to take a picture later of inside my case (it totals 15 fans with the H100, not counting GPU and PSU fans)


Ok cool thanks! I was just worried since everyone somehow seems to be getting nice temps with their ACX card. Mine is OC'ed to 1188MHz. And this is also my 2nd ACX I've used, the first one had similae temperatures so I'm pretty sure it's the airflow in my case. =/

Here's a slightly outdated picture. I'm not near my rig currently so I can't take another one but like I said there's now a fan velcroed on top of the PSU blowing air up (lowered temps by 2C) and I moved the GPU up another PCI slot.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titans and GTX 780's will never have high ASIC scores, so to me as long as you get a working GPU then I wouldn't fuss too much about it.
> my GTX 780 has a 65% ASIC and I got upset until I started researching about it.
> they both are just badly lasered cut chips, that's all there is to it and 780's average lower than Titans.
> 
> both my GTX 770's score 85% ASIC..


Incorrect. Go check the EVGA Classified thread over on the EVGA forums. Those guys got the most Classifieds over there. 5 out of 5 were at 81 to 83% ASIC and none of them were under 1.3ghz in Unigine @ 1.2v, one being at 1.187v @ 1.3ghz. One guy even hit 1350 at 1.2v, so if you think ASIC has nothing to do with it, I would definitely disagree with that because otherwise the only difference is extra power phases and a 115% TDP, which is already lower than what all of the 780s with unlocked BIOSes are capable of doing. At 1228mhz and 1.212v on a reference Zotac, I have never once went over the 100% power limit, so power delivery alone cannot account for the extra 100 to 125mhz clocks many of these Classified owners are getting over at EVGA with the same vCore as us.

I'm not sure where you researched but the Classys are getting very close to your 770s in ASIC and some will likely meet or exceed that mark as more come out into the wild.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Oh man I just noticed all these new Bios are 80.10.36..... and not 80.10.37 ?
> 
> I was also able to get much higher memory clocks with 37 version.
> 
> I been using the 37 version of vbios from the other website and its working well. Why did you know do some 37 versions was there a problem with them ?


To my knowledge there was a firmware update and the sole reason for it was motherboard compatibility.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Ok cool thanks! I was just worried since everyone somehow seems to be getting nice temps with their ACX card. Mine is OC'ed to 1188MHz. And this is also my 2nd ACX I've used, the first one had similae temperatures so I'm pretty sure it's the airflow in my case. =/
> 
> Here's a slightly outdated picture. I'm not near my rig currently so I can't take another one but like I said there's now a fan velcroed on top of the PSU blowing air up (lowered temps by 2C) and I moved the GPU up another PCI slot.


I would put the GPU on the top slot possible, so it has a lot of cold air to breath, and again, use the side panel fans blowing air inside.
My setup with the DC2T looked like yours...

Try something like this =P

I ______
I I I
I I CPU I
I I______I
I______________
I___GPU_______I
IF I
IA I
IN I
I________
I PSU I
I________I

With the side panel's fans blowing cold air in the mouth of the GPU, and a fan just bellow it blowing cold air out.
So that the GPU is fed directly by the side fans, and any latent warmer air is sucked out by the fan below the GPU.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I would put the GPU on the top slot possible, so it has a lot of cold air to breath, and again, use the side panel fans blowing air inside.
> My setup with the DC2T looked like yours...
> 
> Try something like this =P
> 
> I ______
> I I I
> I I CPU I
> I I______I
> I______________
> I___GPU_______I
> IF I
> IA I
> IN I
> I________
> I PSU I
> I________I
> 
> With the side panel's fans blowing cold air in the mouth of the GPU, and a fan just bellow it blowing cold air out.
> So that the GPU is fed directly by the side fans, and any latent warmer air is sucked out by the fan below the GPU.


Hm I see. I already moved the GPU to the top slot, the pic is outdated. But wouldn't air blowing towards where the heat is exhausted by the GPU be counter-intuitive?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Hm I see. I already moved the GPU to the top slot, the pic is outdated. But wouldn't air blowing towards where the heat is exhausted by the GPU be counter-intuitive?


That fan is blowing out. It is exausting!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titans and GTX 780's will never have high ASIC scores, so to me as long as you get a working GPU then I wouldn't fuss too much about it.
> my GTX 780 has a 65% ASIC and I got upset until I started researching about it.
> they both are just badly lasered cut chips, that's all there is to it and 780's average lower than Titans.
> 
> both my GTX 770's score 85% ASIC..
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Go check the EVGA Classified thread over on the EVGA forums. Those guys got the most Classifieds over there. 5 out of 5 were at 81 to 83% ASIC and none of them were under 1.3ghz in Unigine @ 1.2v, one being at 1.187v @ 1.3ghz. One guy even hit 1350 at 1.2v, so if you think ASIC has nothing to do with it, I would definitely disagree with that because otherwise the only difference is extra power phases and a 115% TDP, which is already lower than what all of the 780s with unlocked BIOSes are capable of doing. At 1228mhz and 1.212v on a reference Zotac, I have never once went over the 100% power limit, so power delivery alone cannot account for the extra 100 to 125mhz clocks many of these Classified owners are getting over at EVGA with the same vCore as us.
> 
> I'm not sure where you researched but the Classys are getting very close to your 770s in ASIC and some will likely meet or exceed that mark as more come out into the wild.
Click to expand...

calm down dude, there is a selected few that score well.
don't get your undies wadded up..

and my research is sound, I suggest you check yours.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

I'm new to all this and i have a question i hope someone might answer. I have the stock 780 set to 1137mhz core clock and 7ghz memory clock and standard +38V, there are no stability issues whatsoever only problem is the heat. I had set the power target to 106 and temp target to 90C, but it kept going to 88-90 degrees pretty much no matter what game it was, even games that aren't graphically demanding.

And when i set it to 80C on the temp target it just downclocked it to hell, i have set up a fan curve of course, at about 65% at 80C and beyond that it almost goes straight to 80% or so. But if i have set the temp target to 90C it will just go for it pretty much no matter what, only if it's constantly at like 80% fan speed or more.

So my question is, is it defective or just because it's the stock cooler, really makes me wish i had waited for the ACX cooler instead of buying it when it came out. Oh well there is always the watercooling option, just very expensive









Edit: oh and i should mention i use it on a 1440p monitor with 120hz, if that might be a reason.


----------



## strong island 1

I think the software overvoltage works. Without a voltmeter I figured I would find my max stable clocks on 1.2v and get familiar with temps and power usage and then try to overvolt and see if I can raise my clocks and if other things look different.

So I used the tool and raised it to 1.25v. I just passed valley and 3dmark at one bin higher then I could before. Also my temps were much higher than usual and so was my power%. The LN2 bios comes in handy because it was exceeding 100% which it wasn't before.

I am going to try and push it more but I was so excited I had to tell you guys.

At first I used the tool and hit apply and all these wierd colors came on my screen. I got nervous and rebooted and then when I opened the tool again it was already set at 1.25v and I hit apply again and nothing happened. So you have to change the voltage and then reboot and it looks like it sticks. I also made sure to not enable overvolting in precision x because I feel like it will interfere.

I will probably hit my power limit though because I was already exceeding 100%. I need the 200% bios in Kingpins pictures.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> That fan is blowing out. It is exausting!


Ah I see makes sense!


----------



## UNOE

I can't really figure out why this is happening but with the "EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00" bios I was never go over 75% power target now. With the new Bios's that skyn3t released i'm seeing numbers over 102%. I also updated precision to so maybe that's the cause of it. But I never seen over 75% before so now I'm now sure if those numbers from before where just not accurate or if the bios has something to do with it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Incorrect. Go check the EVGA Classified thread over on the EVGA forums. Those guys got the most Classifieds over there. 5 out of 5 were at 81 to 83% ASIC and none of them were under 1.3ghz in Unigine @ 1.2v, one being at 1.187v @ 1.3ghz. One guy even hit 1350 at 1.2v, so if you think ASIC has nothing to do with it, I would definitely disagree with that because otherwise the only difference is extra power phases and a 115% TDP, which is already lower than what all of the 780s with unlocked BIOSes are capable of doing. At 1228mhz and 1.212v on a reference Zotac, I have never once went over the 100% power limit, so power delivery alone cannot account for the extra 100 to 125mhz clocks many of these Classified owners are getting over at EVGA with the same vCore as us.
> 
> I'm not sure where you researched but the Classys are getting very close to your 770s in ASIC and some will likely meet or exceed that mark as more come out into the wild.


I feel like there is no way they are hitting those numbers. There is now way the ASIC would make that much of a difference. Lets face it. A classified really is very similar to a evga acx sc. There going to be almost identical. The whole point of the classified is the voltage controller. At 1.2v a classified is a normal 780 that might get a few bins higher from the better power delivery.

Classified are still 780's and there is now way on stock volts that they all of the sudden are all reaching 1.3ghz. I knew this but I wanted the chance to go beyond 1.2v otherwise they will be the same as all 780's.

I had 2 titans. One with 80% asic and one with 62%. The 62% card was able to reach one bin higher. I really don't think ASIC would account for 100's of mhz.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Incorrect. Go check the EVGA Classified thread over on the EVGA forums. Those guys got the most Classifieds over there. 5 out of 5 were at 81 to 83% ASIC and none of them were under 1.3ghz in Unigine @ 1.2v, one being at 1.187v @ 1.3ghz. One guy even hit 1350 at 1.2v, so if you think ASIC has nothing to do with it, I would definitely disagree with that because otherwise the only difference is extra power phases and a 115% TDP, which is already lower than what all of the 780s with unlocked BIOSes are capable of doing. At 1228mhz and 1.212v on a reference Zotac, I have never once went over the 100% power limit, so power delivery alone cannot account for the extra 100 to 125mhz clocks many of these Classified owners are getting over at EVGA with the same vCore as us.
> 
> I'm not sure where you researched but the Classys are getting very close to your 770s in ASIC and some will likely meet or exceed that mark as more come out into the wild.


If you were right my card with 80.1% ASIC should reach 1300+ and the the higher stable clocks I achieved WITH a Vmodded bios for 1212mv is 1241 and +350-+400 on Mem,

the same stable clock as my 71.1% ASIC card once it reached 1212mv with the Vmoded bios as well.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I'm new to all this and i have a question i hope someone might answer. I have the stock 780 set to 1137mhz core clock and 7ghz memory clock and standard +38V, there are no stability issues whatsoever only problem is the heat. I had set the power target to 106 and temp target to 90C, but it kept going to 88-90 degrees pretty much no matter what game it was, even games that aren't graphically demanding.
> 
> And when i set it to 80C on the temp target it just downclocked it to hell, i have set up a fan curve of course, at about 65% at 80C and beyond that it almost goes straight to 80% or so. But if i have set the temp target to 90C it will just go for it pretty much no matter what, only if it's constantly at like 80% fan speed or more.
> 
> So my question is, is it defective or just because it's the stock cooler, really makes me wish i had waited for the ACX cooler instead of buying it when it came out. Oh well there is always the watercooling option, just very expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oh and i should mention i use it on a 1440p monitor with 120hz, if that might be a reason.


First off whats you ambient temps....? You made need to set a more aggressive fan profile also there is a check box of sort if im not mistaken its setting the priorities to either temps or power,i have mine set to power rather than temp....It could also be that the overclock of 38mv has made your temps pretty high,whenever i have my cards set to that it does increase the heat my cards rub at....


----------



## strong island 1

ok after raising to 1.25 volts I just got to 80fps in Valley. I know it's not great but there is still a lot left.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

what is this ASIC????? and how do we know its 81%????


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> First off whats you ambient temps....? You made need to set a more aggressive fan profile also there is a check box of sort if im not mistaken its setting the priorities to either temps or power,i have mine set to power rather than temp....It could also be that the overclock of 38mv has made your temps pretty high,whenever i have my cards set to that it does increase the heat my cards rub at....


Alright i did some testing with Crysis 3 real quick, i get 86C max without it downclocking, if i set the temperature target to 80C it will downclock from 1137 to 1071 about 100mhz down kinda annoying, and that's at a 70% fan speed, i don't want it any higher honestly because it's very noisy. I could of course just live with lower clocks i just don't see why it does it.

My ambient temperatures is around 25-27C, i don't know exactly because i don't have a thermostat, it's kinda hot but nothing extreme honestly. I have tried lowering the voltages but of course that also lowers the core clock, and if i raise the clock and lower the voltage it's the same issue still as hot.

The funny thing is some games like really undemanding The Walking Dead is hotter than Crysis haha it's hilarious at 88C over 86C in Crysis. Oh well i guess the clocks doesn't do a huuge amount of improvement in terms of FPS in games anyway so i will probably just cut the clocks and temp target to a minimum, and for benchmarks i can always just put it too the limit since it doesn't matter there.


----------



## strong island 1

ok so overvoltage works 100%. Iam now at 1.3v. I just did a valley run at 1306mhz and 7400mhz memory. This card is absolutely amazing. I am reaching my limits without a waterblock or custom bios. I hit 115% power limit a couple times in Valley but I didn't throttle at all. Hopefully you can still see my graph. I think I just beat my titan.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

ok, my ASIC is 73.3 for GPU 1 and 69.7 for GPU 2


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so overvoltage works 100%. Iam now at 1.3v. I just did a valley run at 1306mhz and 7400mhz memory. This card is absolutely amazing. I am reaching my limits without a waterblock or custom bios. I hit 115% power limit a couple times in Valley but I didn't throttle at all. Hopefully you can still see my graph. I think I just beat my titan.


That is what I wanted to see! That is awesome. Come on calssifieds come back in stock!


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so overvoltage works 100%. Iam now at 1.3v. I just did a valley run at 1306mhz and 7400mhz memory. This card is absolutely amazing. I am reaching my limits without a waterblock or custom bios. I hit 115% power limit a couple times in Valley but I didn't throttle at all. Hopefully you can still see my graph. I think I just beat my titan.


how are your clocks affecting your benches?
On valley I increased only 12 points from 1212core to 1241core...

it seems that as highest I try to go, it lowers my previous scores on the older clocks!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is what I wanted to see! That is awesome. Come on calssifieds come back in stock!


I know I am pretty excited now. Once I get the waterblock and a custom bios I will be much happier. I was delaying using the overvoltage tool because I didn't want to be disappointed but I finally did and it works. I'm thinking also that the evbot might go higher than 1.35v like Kingpin said. It seems like he was telling the truth.

I must also say the stock cooler is great. I did like 10 runs of valley and firestrike at 1.3v and I only reached about 78c max.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Incorrect. Go check the EVGA Classified thread over on the EVGA forums. Those guys got the most Classifieds over there. 5 out of 5 were at 81 to 83% ASIC and none of them were under 1.3ghz in Unigine @ 1.2v, one being at 1.187v @ 1.3ghz. One guy even hit 1350 at 1.2v, so if you think ASIC has nothing to do with it, I would definitely disagree with that because otherwise the only difference is extra power phases and a 115% TDP, which is already lower than what all of the 780s with unlocked BIOSes are capable of doing. At 1228mhz and 1.212v on a reference Zotac, I have never once went over the 100% power limit, so power delivery alone cannot account for the extra 100 to 125mhz clocks many of these Classified owners are getting over at EVGA with the same vCore as us.
> 
> I'm not sure where you researched but the Classys are getting very close to your 770s in ASIC and some will likely meet or exceed that mark as more come out into the wild.


My ASIC is 79.6, 2.4 away from the classifieds your are talking about. ASIC has almost no impact to the cards OC. Only in severely low/high eg. <50 or >90. The phases will help but very minimally the only reason the Classified reach their clocks is because of voltage.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so overvoltage works 100%. Iam now at 1.3v. I just did a valley run at 1306mhz and 7400mhz memory. This card is absolutely amazing. I am reaching my limits without a waterblock or custom bios. I hit 115% power limit a couple times in Valley but I didn't throttle at all. Hopefully you can still see my graph. I think I just beat my titan.


now we are getting somewhere.








its a good start








please post it in the valley thread , i would like to see how it compares to its big brother








i believe top single titan score belonged to MrTooshort @ 85ish which was not on ln2 or phase cooling (ftw 420)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> how are your clocks affecting your benches?
> On valley I increased only 12 points from 1212core to 1241core...
> 
> it seems that as highest I try to go, it lowers my previous scores on the older clocks!


Are you using the overvoltage tool. This card seems like a completely different card when using it. I just passed Valley at 1306 and my scores definitely did not go down.

Here are the settings I am using on the overvoltage tool. I copied the bottom 2 from the Kingpin screen shots because to be totally honest I don't know what they mean.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> now we are getting somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a good start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please post it in the valley thread , i would like to see how it compares to its big brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe top single titan score belonged to MrTooshort @ 85ish which was not on ln2 or phase cooling (ftw 420)


I will post there soon. I am not even close to done. I just wanted to keep you guys updated right away so as soon as I do these runs I just post them. I will spend the night trying to get my highest score.

Also I am still on the stock bios. A custom bios would make this way better.


----------



## Razor 116

When a person with a classified card raises the voltage above 1.212v it does not show in precision. So a person could be fooled to thinking the clocks are at 1.2v whereas they are at a much higher voltage. It does however display the correct voltage in GPU-Z.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Are you using the overvoltage tool. This card seems like a completely different card when using it. I just passed Valley at 1306 and my scores definitely did not go down.
> 
> Here are the settings I am using on the overvoltage tool. I copied the bottom 2 from the Kingpin screen shots because to be totally honest I don't know what they mean.


Oh! My cards are Reference MSI cards!

They are at 1212mv with a modded bios from Skyn3t.

I just made a test:
this is with stock bios, both cards at 1215mhz and +400 mem. One at 1200mv and the other at 1187mv, which is the highest they achieve:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6896964

This is with 1228 mhz core and +450 mem on both cards, They are at 121mv both with Skyn3t custom bios:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6896921

This is at 1241core and +400 mem on both cards. At 1212mv:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6882017

I'm checking only the graphics score as I'm messing only with the GPUs...
See?? the increase is there to be seen but is a LOT less than what increased from 1188 to 1215!!!

And that is with these new drivers. with the 326.01 the thing didn't made any sense!


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I can't really figure out why this is happening but with the "EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00" bios I was never go over 75% power target now. With the new Bios's that skyn3t released i'm seeing numbers over 102%. I also updated precision to so maybe that's the cause of it. But I never seen over 75% before so now I'm now sure if those numbers from before where just not accurate or if the bios has something to do with it.


I had with stock bios also much higher power usage than on TI OC bios (its now like 70-75% in the most heaviest load). Is this a bug or does the bios really lower power usage? Anyway my card is much better with TI OC bios.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> My ASIC is 79.6, 2.4 away from the classifieds your are talking about. ASIC has almost no impact to the cards OC. Only in severely low/high eg. <50 or >90. The phases will help but very minimally the only reason the Classified reach their clocks is because of voltage.


Did you not read what I wrote whatsoever? Or only the first line?

The voltages were the same. The Classifieds I'm talking about were hitting 1.3ghz @ 1.785-1-2v with one outlier at 1.35ghz @ 1.2v. We're talking +38 here, nothing more.

ASIC has everything to do with leakage and how well a card will do on air. Those of you denying my claims go take a look at the screenshots on the EVGA site, which is where most of the owners of the cards are, since they've ONLY been for sale on EVGA.com....









Go take a look at the screenshots of Valley and Unigine runs @ 1.3ghz @ 1.2v and their respective ASICs averaging 82-83%.

ASICs do matter quite a bit when you're talking air OCs. You simply need LESS voltage for the same clocks. Due to less leakage.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> When a person with a classified card raises the voltage above 1.212v it does not show in precision. So a person could be fooled to thinking the clocks are at 1.2v whereas they are at a much higher voltage. It does however display the correct voltage in GPU-Z.


Everyone who claimed those voltages used precision to do the overvolting. All +38mv.

The classified tool was not used and a couple tested it and confirmed with a volt meter and via testing stability at higher volts as well as GPU temperature fluctuations that the tool did NOT work on their cards. Some of you may claim it does, however, they were using Precision only to get stock +38mv results.

EVBot is what is needed to get to 1.35v as was stated by some of the admins/mods over at EVGA.com.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I had with stock bios also much higher power usage than on TI OC bios (its now like 70-75% in the most heaviest load). Is this a bug or does the bios really lower power usage? Anyway my card is much better with TI OC bios.


I'm thinking its a bug my clocks seem to do about the same OC on both Bios. Just one says lower power limit than the other bios. I just tested for about 2 hours and all clocks seem the same to me even memory clock is about the same with both Bios.

The only difference I can see so far is the power target displayed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote whatsoever? Or only the first line?
> 
> The voltages were the same. The Classifieds I'm talking about were hitting 1.3ghz @ 1.785-1-2v with one outlier at 1.35ghz @ 1.2v. We're talking +38 here, nothing more.
> 
> ASIC has everything to do with leakage and how well a card will do on air. Those of you denying my claims go take a look at the screenshots on the EVGA site, which is where most of the owners of the cards are, since they've ONLY been for sale on EVGA.com....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a look at the screenshots of Valley and Unigine runs @ 1.3ghz @ 1.2v and their respective ASICs averaging 82-83%.
> 
> ASICs do matter quite a bit when you're talking air OCs. You simply need LESS voltage for the same clocks. Due to less leakage.


we need some waterblocks for these so asic doesnt matter as much


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> To my knowledge there was a firmware update and the sole reason for it was motherboard compatibility.


You are right about it. I wish everyone had done they search. it does help a lot when becomes to understand what hardware you are using. a couple pages back I had spent a lot time to make a short reading for everyone about the hardware we are using and how it works.

thanks for clarify it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> I'm new to all this and i have a question i hope someone might answer. I have the stock 780 set to 1137mhz core clock and 7ghz memory clock and standard +38V, there are no stability issues whatsoever only problem is the heat. I had set the power target to 106 and temp target to 90C, but it kept going to 88-90 degrees pretty much no matter what game it was, even games that aren't graphically demanding.
> 
> And when i set it to 80C on the temp target it just downclocked it to hell, i have set up a fan curve of course, at about 65% at 80C and beyond that it almost goes straight to 80% or so. But if i have set the temp target to 90C it will just go for it pretty much no matter what, only if it's constantly at like 80% fan speed or more.
> 
> So my question is, is it defective or just because it's the stock cooler, really makes me wish i had waited for the ACX cooler instead of buying it when it came out. Oh well there is always the watercooling option, just very expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oh and i should mention i use it on a 1440p monitor with 120hz, if that might be a reason.


120hz monitor suck too much of your GPU specialty @ 1440p, if you don't have a great ventilated case it will going to get very hot. your settings is very demanding. find a way to get some extra intake air. did you mind take a screenshot or draw how is yours case intake and outake. if you are using a vBios you don't need to increase the PT to 106%.the PT 106% gives you 265w. seems like you will not be able to use the vBios at all with all those temp's issues. try not to increase the PT keep i t @100%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> If you were right my card with 80.1% ASIC should reach 1300+ and the the higher stable clocks I achieved WITH a Vmodded bios for 1212mv is 1241 and +350-+400 on Mem,
> 
> the same stable clock as my 71.1% ASIC card once it reached 1212mv with the Vmoded bios as well.


The problem with the 780 is to gain more core clock you need to sacrifice memory and vise verse.
my first GPU is 70.2 asic second is 69.6 I can archive +540 memory in valey and +580 in 3Dmark Fire Strike. water cooling it may help a bit, but not that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Are you using the overvoltage tool. This card seems like a completely different card when using it. I just passed Valley at 1306 and my scores definitely did not go down.
> 
> Here are the settings I am using on the overvoltage tool. I copied the bottom 2 from the Kingpin screen shots because to be totally honest I don't know what they mean.


I wish you had your GPU under water just to push it more, but anyways on EVGA forum you will going to find a lot help that how to get t his pump with top core clock.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Did you not read what I wrote whatsoever? Or only the first line?
> 
> The voltages were the same. The Classifieds I'm talking about were hitting 1.3ghz @ 1.785-1-2v with one outlier at 1.35ghz @ 1.2v. We're talking +38 here, nothing more.
> 
> ASIC has everything to do with leakage and how well a card will do on air. Those of you denying my claims go take a look at the screenshots on the EVGA site, which is where most of the owners of the cards are, since they've ONLY been for sale on EVGA.com....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a look at the screenshots of Valley and Unigine runs @ 1.3ghz @ 1.2v and their respective ASICs averaging 82-83%.
> 
> ASICs do matter quite a bit when you're talking air OCs. You simply need LESS voltage for the same clocks. Due to less leakage.


If ASIC was the key I should pass 1300 on core with 1212mv on my 80.1% ASIC card and I can't.

I'm not saying that those cards can't do these claimed overclocks, I'm saying is the reason they do that isn't ASIC.

Someone here said once that a binned card can com from a high ASIC as well as from a low ASIC, and classys are all binned cards, independent of their ASIC.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quick question. How do I adjust the light my 780?


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Quick question. How do I adjust to light my 780?


Is yours an evga reference? EVGA released software to control lighting.


----------



## MarvinDessica

PNY since that's all they had.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Is yours an evga reference? EVGA released software to control lighting.


Does it works on another brands boards?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Quick question. How do I adjust to light my 780?


matches with kerosene does the trick, but why u hate ur 780 that much?

there is a utility in precision (and a separate one if u have different version) that controls the light


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Does it works on another brands boards?


I don't see why it wouldn't, there doesn't seem to be any difference between the different brands when they use the reference coolers other than the logo. Here's the link to the thread and software.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1939874&mpage=1

I browsed it quickly and it looks like someone there got it to work with their ASUS reference so it seems like it'd be ok. I'm pretty sure it's the only LED controller out there right now as well. I tried searching for others.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> PNY since that's all they had.


talking about newegg/amazon?

ive noticed almost everywhere is going out of stock of 780s of all models/brands.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Alright i did some testing with Crysis 3 real quick, i get 86C max without it downclocking, if i set the temperature target to 80C it will downclock from 1137 to 1071 about 100mhz down kinda annoying, and that's at a 70% fan speed, i don't want it any higher honestly because it's very noisy. I could of course just live with lower clocks i just don't see why it does it.
> 
> My ambient temperatures is around 25-27C, i don't know exactly because i don't have a thermostat, it's kinda hot but nothing extreme honestly. I have tried lowering the voltages but of course that also lowers the core clock, and if i raise the clock and lower the voltage it's the same issue still as hot.
> 
> The funny thing is some games like really undemanding The Walking Dead is hotter than Crysis haha it's hilarious at 88C over 86C in Crysis. Oh well i guess the clocks doesn't do a huuge amount of improvement in terms of FPS in games anyway so i will probably just cut the clocks and temp target to a minimum, and for benchmarks i can always just put it too the limit since it doesn't matter there.


well i can honestly say i have never had a gpu go over 75 degrees,knock on wood cause australia's summer gets really hot,hope you get the thermal problem sorted....Right now my gpu's are 22 degrees at idle,10 degrees outside bloody freezing so im gonna be gaming for awhile....







....I think you should just drop the extra 38mv and just stick with the 106 power limit....


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> talking about newegg/amazon?
> 
> ive noticed almost everywhere is going out of stock of 780s of all models/brands.


Microcenter. Literally 1 person bought the last EVGA before. And to answer my question you can get it here and it works on other brands.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1869730


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Microcenter. Literally 1 person bought the last EVGA before. And to answer my question you can get it here and it works on other brands.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1869730


Oh I linked you the 780 controller but I guess it's the same software as the Titan controller.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Oh I linked you the 780 controller but I guess it's the same software as the Titan controller.


Whoops, I didn't see your post for some reason....>_>


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 120hz monitor suck too much of your GPU specialty @ 1440p, if you don't have a great ventilated case it will going to get very hot. your settings is very demanding. find a way to get some extra intake air. did you mind take a screenshot or draw how is yours case intake and outake. if you are using a vBios you don't need to increase the PT to 106%.the PT 106% gives you 265w. seems like you will not be able to use the vBios at all with all those temp's issues. try not to increase the PT keep i t @100%


Okay thanks for the info, i have a Corsair 600T with one 200mm fan in the front as intake, one 120mm fan in back as exhaust, two 120mm fans in the top as exhaust. Here is a drawing of it, though that's a bit old have changed it a bit but the drawings show how it is now


I changed the overvoltage back to stock 0 and that did help a bit got it down to 82C in Crysis 3 max. Also put a little heavier fan profile and it all seemed to help out quite a bit. And what does the power target do exactly i'm quite new to all this, but thanks for the help


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay thanks for the info, i have a Corsair 600T with one 200mm fan in the front as intake, one 120mm fan in back as exhaust, two 120mm fans in the top as exhaust. Here is a drawing of it, though that's a bit old have changed it a bit but the drawings show how it is now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the overvoltage back to stock 0 and that did help a bit got it down to 82C in Crysis 3 max. Also put a little heavier fan profile and it all seemed to help out quite a bit. And what does the power target do exactly i'm quite new to all this, but thanks for the help


Power target gives you moar watts to help stabilizer the GPU core clock working at the same time with voltage. it means you GPU going to get a bit warmer. The cpu cooler "25k @ 4.5" in my eyes is giving you the issue it does blow back to exhaust fan but it does drop some serious hot air in the GPU too. what about if you drop your GPU one slot down? it may help too. going push pull on the cpu cooler will help to get most of the hot air very quickly in conjunction with the back outtake fan.

PS: If you find that no need for raise the PT don't raise it it will going to help to keep it cool a bit more.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay thanks for the info, i have a Corsair 600T with one 200mm fan in the front as intake, one 120mm fan in back as exhaust, two 120mm fans in the top as exhaust. Here is a drawing of it, though that's a bit old have changed it a bit but the drawings show how it is now
> 
> 
> I changed the overvoltage back to stock 0 and that did help a bit got it down to 82C in Crysis 3 max. Also put a little heavier fan profile and it all seemed to help out quite a bit. And what does the power target do exactly i'm quite new to all this, but thanks for the help


Pro tip: Cut the mesh away from front which is next to 200mm fan, it will make your fan push more air inside the case. I have Bitfenix Spectre Pro on my 650D with the mesh cutted off (the mesh cut mod dropped my load temps nearly 5C). Im getting maximum of 75c on my 780 overvolted and overclocked @ 65% fan speed , considering it so hot in here now since its summer they are awesome temps. Oh and yeah, corsair stock fans suck.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Power target gives you moar watts to help stabilizer the GPU core clock working at the same time with voltage. it means you GPU going to get a bit warmer. The cpu cooler "25k @ 4.5" in my eyes is giving you the issue it does blow back to exhaust fan but it does drop some serious hot air in the GPU too. what about if you drop your GPU one slot down? it may help too. going push pull on the cpu cooler will help to get most of the hot air very quickly in conjunction with the back outtake fan.
> 
> PS: If you find that no need for raise the PT don't raise it it will going to help to keep it cool a bit more.


Thanks rep+ and yes i have thought about the things that might make it hotter and the cpu is a good bet, can't wait until i have enough money to do a custom loop so all this will be eliminated. And i'll see if i have some spare 120mm fans laying around for my cooler, again can't wait to watercool









And setting the voltage and power limit down actually did help quite a lot on temps got it all the way down to 78C in Crysis 3, i have many benchmarking tests but they don't really give me a clear indication since it's more demanding than any real world application and would just skyrocket in heat anyway. But again thanks for the insight









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Pro tip: Cut the mesh away from front which is next to 200mm fan, it will make your fan push more air inside the case. I have Bitfenix Spectre Pro on my 650D with the mesh cutted off (the mesh cut mod dropped my load temps nearly 5C). Im getting maximum of 75c on my 780 overvolted and overclocked @ 65% fan speed , considering it so hot in here now since its summer they are awesome temps. Oh and yeah, corsair stock fans suck.


Thanks for the tip might fiddle with it when i buy some new fans, as you mentioned stock fans indeed do suck. And Spectre Pro's where indeed the ones i was going for. And yeah the nearly 30C toom temperature i'm getting in the summer times right now sure ain't helping, i did lower the voltage with the same core clock speed and it helped by 2-3 degrees C. Also can't wait to get some watercooling in my case would help tremendously but i'm really tight on money atm so it will have to wait


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Thanks rep+ and yes i have thought about the things that might make it hotter and the cpu is a good bet, can't wait until i have enough money to do a custom loop so all this will be eliminated. And i'll see if i have some spare 120mm fans laying around for my cooler, again can't wait to watercool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And setting the voltage and power limit down actually did help quite a lot on temps got it all the way down to 78C in Crysis 3, i have many benchmarking tests but they don't really give me a clear indication since it's more demanding than any real world application and would just skyrocket in heat anyway. But again thanks for the insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip might fiddle with it when i buy some new fans, as you mentioned stock fans indeed do suck. And Spectre Pro's where indeed the ones i was going for. And yeah the nearly 30C toom temperature i'm getting in the summer times right now sure ain't helping, i did lower the voltage with the same core clock speed and it helped by 2-3 degrees C. Also can't wait to get some watercooling in my case would help tremendously but i'm really tight on money atm so it will have to wait


my pleasure buddy.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay thanks for the info, i have a Corsair 600T with one 200mm fan in the front as intake, one 120mm fan in back as exhaust, two 120mm fans in the top as exhaust. Here is a drawing of it, though that's a bit old have changed it a bit but the drawings show how it is now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the overvoltage back to stock 0 and that did help a bit got it down to 82C in Crysis 3 max. Also put a little heavier fan profile and it all seemed to help out quite a bit. And what does the power target do exactly i'm quite new to all this, but thanks for the help


Like what was mentioned cutting the mesh on the front of the case apparently helps.even tho i havnt cut mine,if you still have that corsair stock 200mm get rid of it (replace with spectre pro 200mm) higher airflow,and for the cooler i would go push pull but i would use the newer corsair 120 sp pwm fans....And also if possible try and get a 120mm in the optical bay area for extra cooling thats what i have....


----------



## DStealth

@skyn3t

Did you try the Voltage tool with your ref.card, after flashing the Classy BIOS ? The 1st or the 2nd(LN2) BIOS, what's happening ?


----------



## Tippy

What the heck is going on with my 780, I type in +195mhz core and it's supposed to boost to 1202mhz but it instead boosts to 1228mhz. Okay, that's nice, but then I type in +190mhz core, click Apply and the boost still stays at 1228mhz!

Power target is set to 106%, volts maxed out to 1.2v. This is all using PrecisionX btw.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Did you try the Voltage tool with your ref.card, after flashing the Classy BIOS ? The 1st or the 2nd(LN2) BIOS, what's happening ?


yup it wont work. bios flash was smooth but it won't work. when you stress test it core **** act crazy won't pass 890 Mhz and it keeps oscillation up and down, voltage control won't work either.

the first bios not the LN2


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> What the heck is going on with my 780, I type in +195mhz core and it's supposed to boost to 1202mhz but it instead boosts to 1228mhz. Okay, that's nice, but then I type in +190mhz core, click Apply and the boost still stays at 1228mhz!
> 
> Power target is set to 106%, volts maxed out to 1.2v. This is all using PrecisionX btw.


read the first post for some info. the increment to up the core clock is +13 like I already explained.
for ex: if you GPU out of the box do 1163 Mhz and you want to increase the core clock you must set it to +13, so 1163 Mhz + 13 = 1176 Mhz and you keep increase it by the next value +26, +39, +52 and keep going till you find it stable. don't forget to increase the voltage for higher core clock +38 or 1.2v on vBios.

you next down core clock will be +182









Im out gonna watch movie









peace.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup it wont work. bios flash was smooth but it won't work. when you stress test it core **** act crazy won't pass 890 Mhz and it keeps oscillation up and down, voltage control won't work either.
> 
> the first bios not the LN2


Can't those crazy tests brick your cards??

+Rep for trying out and learning these valuable info for us all!!!


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Like what was mentioned cutting the mesh on the front of the case apparently helps.even tho i havnt cut mine,if you still have that corsair stock 200mm get rid of it (replace with spectre pro 200mm) higher airflow,and for the cooler i would go push pull but i would use the newer corsair 120 sp pwm fans....And also if possible try and get a 120mm in the optical bay area for extra cooling thats what i have....


Damnit i tried putting a second fan on the 212 EVO but apparently my SYSFAN1 and PWRFAN2 is dead only working fan header is SYSFAN2 but that doesn't have speed control. How could this happen, damn i haven't actually ever used the motherboards fan headers before always used a fan controller, but i wanted to use the mobos header because you can get it to run with temperature changes.

Man i guess my motherboards fan headers (most of them) are dead but i mean my CPU fan connector works fine luckily.


----------



## 316320

+182 core +400 memory @ stock voltage and stock bios


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> +182 core +400 memory @ stock voltage and stock bios


Your just getting started you probably can do +260 on core with out a problem.

Remember don't compare your clocks to other people by looking at what they post for there boost at (+XXX) because its different for everyone

+0 for me on my bios is higher than +182 on your bios.

Your starting at really low boost clock of 902 plus 182 = 1084MHz is not even over 1100 yet.

My boost clocks starts at 1163 so a boost of +0 is 1163MHz

Edit :
However that doesn't mean anything about how good yours will clock. Your very well may clock better than mine still. And most likely does you probably can do close to same core clocks as your mv (volts). If your voltage is 1.162v then you can probably do 1162MHz. or if its 1.175v then you can do 1175MHz or even higher since your ASIC is 81%


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Your just getting started you probably can do +260 on core with out a problem.
> 
> Remember don't compare your clocks to other people by looking at what they post for there boost at (+XXX) because its different for everyone
> 
> +0 for me on my bios is higher than +182 on your bios.
> 
> Your starting at really low boost clock of 902 plus 182 = 1084MHz is not even over 1100 yet.
> 
> My boost clocks starts at 1163 so a boost of +0 is 1163MHz
> 
> Edit :
> However that doesn't mean anything about how good yours will clock. Your very well may clock better than mine still. And most likely does you probably can do close to same core clocks as your mv (volts). If your voltage is 1.162v then you can probably do 1162MHz. or if its 1.175v then you can do 1175MHz or even higher since your ASIC is 81%


I know, that's what I can get before I start seeing artifacts on Unigine valley.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I know, that's what I can get before I start seeing artifacts on Unigine valley.


That's odd what is your stock voltage. Is your GPU recognized as PCIe 2.0 or 3.0 ? Make sure its not PCIe 1.1.

I haven't seen a GPU that gets less than 1125MHz at stock volts and if your saying yours is artifact at 1084Mhz there may be something else wrong.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Can't those crazy tests brick your cards??
> 
> +Rep for trying out and learning these valuable info for us all!!!


One thing I did learn wile messing with those bios, as long you are flashing the GPU with the same bioses series it won't hurt. sometimes "Windows" can't read the GPU attached in mobo but DOS can as long it turn on.


----------



## Booty Warrior

So, I was just playing some ToR (don't judge me...) and my screen flashed black. Then my GPU usage shot up to 99% and my core clock boosted to max when it usually runs at half clocks in that game.

I was thinking I got a driver crash, but when I tabbed out there was no TDR report in event viewer... and that's when I realized Windows decided, _while I was gaming_, that my system was idle enough to run WEI...









That's kind of awesome.


----------



## skyn3t

Front page updated vbios read to download


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Everyone who claimed those voltages used precision to do the overvolting. All +38mv.
> 
> The classified tool was not used and a couple tested it and confirmed with a volt meter and via testing stability at higher volts as well as GPU temperature fluctuations that the tool did NOT work on their cards. Some of you may claim it does, however, they were using Precision only to get stock +38mv results.
> 
> EVBot is what is needed to get to 1.35v as was stated by some of the admins/mods over at EVGA.com.


I really do believe it is working. How can you explain me crashing at 1241 and now using the tool I'm at 1306 and +700 memory and my temps and power limit all went up.

If it wasn't working that means I am reaching these speeds at 1.162v because I reset precision voltage before I used the tool. It is hard for me to believe I am hitting those clocks with 1.162v and a really low ASIC chip. Either way it's good news.


----------



## strong island 1

Can anyone raise the power limit with the bios's I uploaded. I tried with KBT and it didn't work.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nice
> What brand is this bios?
> Me either open the performance log and run the bench one more time.
> 
> Ps: front page will be updated in a hour or two witll vBios


Its a Gainward.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> So, I was just playing some ToR (don't judge me...) and my screen flashed black. Then my GPU usage shot up to 99% and my core clock boosted to max when it usually runs at half clocks in that game.
> 
> I was thinking I got a driver crash, but when I tabbed out there was no TDR report in event viewer... and that's when I realized Windows decided, _while I was gaming_, that my system was idle enough to run WEI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of awesome.


I hate it when that happens..
or at midnight my AV wants to run a depth scan..


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> One thing I did learn wile messing with those bios, as long you are flashing the GPU with the same bioses series it won't hurt. sometimes "Windows" can't read the GPU attached in mobo but DOS can as long it turn on.


I got some test bioses from the maker of a modding tool. Checksums are good, if I should brick, booting from integrated card could make me flash back bios even if not recognized?


----------



## tinuz97

A good 'brick' needs DOS, because windows windows will crash/reboot with a bad bios.
Had that once








Altough i solved it with windows safe mode: i removed the drivers so windows did not install the card again.

If you can realy brick a card to dead, i have no idea


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> So, I'm seeing something and were wondering if the same happens to you guys.
> 
> With the Vmodded bios with 1212mv, I could make my cards stable at 1241 and even some runs at 1253 core on both cards (+350 to +400 on mem) on all the benchmark suite I have here.
> 
> What I'm seeing is that the card scaled handsomelly untill 1215mhz, but after this the socres almost didn't changed, and sometimes even got worse for that specific run...
> 
> I could finish a 1253mhz on 3Dmark11 that scored the same graphics score that my previous runs at 1215mhz without the Vmodded bios.
> 
> I believe that might be some instability at the cards limits... what do you think?


To get the best scores run the benchmarks after a fresh restart, dont start any other programs either. My scores typically decline if I run them one after another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 120hz monitor suck too much of your GPU specialty @ 1440p, if you don't have a great ventilated case it will going to get very hot. your settings is very demanding. find a way to get some extra intake air. did you mind take a screenshot or draw how is yours case intake and outake. if you are using a vBios you don't need to increase the PT to 106%.the PT 106% gives you 265w. seems like you will not be able to use the vBios at all with all those temp's issues. try not to increase the PT keep i t @100%
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks for the info, i have a Corsair 600T with one 200mm fan in the front as intake, one 120mm fan in back as exhaust, two 120mm fans in the top as exhaust. Here is a drawing of it, though that's a bit old have changed it a bit but the drawings show how it is now
> 
> 
> I changed the overvoltage back to stock 0 and that did help a bit got it down to 82C in Crysis 3 max. Also put a little heavier fan profile and it all seemed to help out quite a bit. And what does the power target do exactly i'm quite new to all this, but thanks for the help
Click to expand...

Umm you dont have enough positive pressure in your case. Too many exhaust fans not enough intake fans. You want it so that the intake fans create so much pressure that the air inside the case gets "pushed" out any way it can. I'm guessing that the 200mm front fan wont be able to match the pressure of 2x120mm fans. I would set it so only the rear fan is exhausting.


----------



## tinuz97

Holy crap, also nice this card!?
http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/galaxy-gtx-780-hall-of-fame-edition-stripped-naked-close-up/

2 bios switch , and look at power connectors etc


----------



## drnilly007

Umm too bad no full cover blocks will be available for it, and if there was it would void Galaxy's warranty which is the most restrictive of all gpu makers.

Does look nice though.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Holy crap, also nice this card!?
> http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/galaxy-gtx-780-hall-of-fame-edition-stripped-naked-close-up/
> 
> 2 bios switch , and look at power connectors etc


They go like stink too








Mad222 tested one
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286629-Galaxy-780-HOF-For-The-White-PCB-Lovers


----------



## tinuz97

Holy crap, thx for the link


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a question....One of my gpu is running at 98/99% while the other is doing 60-75% what could be cause this....?...I know its not a cpu bottleneck because my cpu isnt running not even close to 100%...So what could be the culprit in this case...?....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question....One of my gpu is running at 98/99% while the other is doing 60-75% what could be cause this....?...I know its not a cpu bottleneck because my cpu isnt running not even close to 100%...So what could be the culprit in this case...?....


normal depending on the situation at the time (game load)..
no biggie there.

what did you think they run 50/50 all the time or 100/100.?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question....One of my gpu is running at 98/99% while the other is doing 60-75% what could be cause this....?...I know its not a cpu bottleneck because my cpu isnt running not even close to 100%...So what could be the culprit in this case...?....


Driver issue. Or no proper SLI profile for the game in question.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question....One of my gpu is running at 98/99% while the other is doing 60-75% what could be cause this....?...I know its not a cpu bottleneck because my cpu isnt running not even close to 100%...So what could be the culprit in this case...?....
> 
> 
> 
> Driver issue. Or no proper SLI profile for the game in question.
Click to expand...

you got ninja'd....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> normal depending on the situation at the time (game load)..
> no biggie there.
> 
> what did you think they run 50/50 all the time or 100/100.?


Well i was running Metro LL so i expected them both to be doing atleast 98-99% full load....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Driver issue. Or no proper SLI profile for the game in question.


Metro LL so i know they have a good sli profile for that....Im running 320.49 not been having issues with it,well since i re-installed the driver i while back....


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you got ninja'd....


Yes indeed







no problem! I don't have an SLI system so I don't claim to speak the truth. I did see quite a few posts with second GPU usage being fairly low and the solution was often changing the SLI profile of some sort or another tweak like this : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=371618


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> I got some test bioses from the maker of a modding tool. Checksums are good, if I should brick, booting from integrated card could make me flash back bios even if not recognized?


yup , you can always flash back using IGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> A good 'brick' needs DOS, because windows windows will crash/reboot with a bad bios.
> Had that once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altough i solved it with windows safe mode: i removed the drivers so windows did not install the card again.
> 
> If you can realy brick a card to dead, i have no idea


I do, just use the GPU box as a coffin









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Holy crap, also nice this card!?
> http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/galaxy-gtx-780-hall-of-fame-edition-stripped-naked-close-up/
> 
> 2 bios switch , and look at power connectors etc


that's the thing, a powerfull GPU with no WB.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> normal depending on the situation at the time (game load)..
> no biggie there.
> 
> what did you think they run 50/50 all the time or 100/100.?
> 
> 
> 
> Well i was running Metro LL so i expected them both to be doing atleast 98-99% full load....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Driver issue. Or no proper SLI profile for the game in question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Metro LL so i know they have a good sli profile for that....Im running 320.49 not been having issues with it,well since i re-installed the driver i while back....
Click to expand...

CPU strength, our i5's I do not think can max it out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Its a Gainward.


added in the front page bud










Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT
PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> added in the front page bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT


Any advantages over TI OC bios on that PT+VOLT Pny bios?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Any advantages over TI OC bios on that PT+VOLT Pny bios?


yup, not 5 to 10 sec boot delay, use your own brand. the rest you tell me


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> CPU strength, our i5's I do not think can max it out.


Incorrect it has nothing to do with cpu







its a driver issue


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> CPU strength, our i5's I do not think can max it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect it has nothing to do with cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a driver issue
Click to expand...

both if anything, I do not think the i5 is strong enough..
and yours is a space heater..

















back at ya..


----------



## skyn3t

I will be adding a with 1.212v only, I'm working to get the PT to 340w. all new bios 80.10.37.+ has the same hard code blocking the PT to be unlocked. but I will get there I just need time.

Asus.GTX780.DCII.3072.130531-VOLT - Version: 80.10.37.00.12


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup, not 5 to 10 sec boot delay, use your own brand. the rest you tell me


Dont have any boot delays on my card and the TI OC bios. Ah well anyway i think i will stay on the TI bios, it has worked so nicely for me







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Dont have any boot delays on my card and the TI OC bios. Ah well anyway i think i will stay on the TI bios, it has worked so nicely for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your choice.


----------



## gpvecchi

As I would like to stay on 80.10.37 and not go backward, I'll try to mod my bios. Two suggestions, please...
Unlocking just power limit, leaving voltage @1.2 would be of some help in OC?
Do you suggest to disable boost 2.0?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> As I would like to stay on 80.10.37 and not go backward, I'll try to mod my bios. Two suggestions, please...
> Unlocking just power limit, leaving voltage @1.2 would be of some help in OC?
> Do you suggest to disable boost 2.0?


It is hex editing.........
i hope you have a idea what you are doing, just a warning


----------



## gpvecchi

Hex editing is just for voltages, I could do it, but I don't know in which values voltages are set. I can mod the rest using a couple of programs...
Do you thing the rest worth?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Umm you dont have enough positive pressure in your case. Too many exhaust fans not enough intake fans. You want it so that the intake fans create so much pressure that the air inside the case gets "pushed" out any way it can. I'm guessing that the 200mm front fan wont be able to match the pressure of 2x120mm fans. I would set it so only the rear fan is exhausting.


Wouldn't there be a problem with that i mean if i had the two 120mm set as intake would it just go straight in and then straight out the exhaust it wouldn't go anywhere or am i mistaken and that's the point?

Also just found out my fan headers are dead except the non controllable SYSFAN and of course CPUFAN, i have always used a fan controller so i have no idea when this would have happened, it's really weird. And i would hate to send it back being without a computer for god knows how long. Uggh i guess i must wait until i have money for a upgrade.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That's odd what is your stock voltage. Is your GPU recognized as PCIe 2.0 or 3.0 ? Make sure its not PCIe 1.1.
> 
> I haven't seen a GPU that gets less than 1125MHz at stock volts and if your saying yours is artifact at 1084Mhz there may be something else wrong.


1.162v


----------



## Anoxy

So is the "EVGA.HC-vBios.rev1" BIOS the one I should be flashing for my EVGA SC reference cooler cards?

According to GPU-Z, my BIOS Version is 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Wouldn't there be a problem with that i mean if i had the two 120mm set as intake would it just go straight in and then straight out the exhaust it wouldn't go anywhere or am i mistaken and that's the point?
> 
> Also just found out my fan headers are dead except the non controllable SYSFAN and of course CPUFAN, i have always used a fan controller so i have no idea when this would have happened, it's really weird. And i would hate to send it back being without a computer for god knows how long. Uggh i guess i must wait until i have money for a upgrade.


I have 2x 200mm and 2x 120mm fans as intake and then 1x 140mm as exhaust which only comes on once the CPU gets to 50oC and sucks the air from the rad out the back so it does not dump in the 1st GPU, you cant really build any real pressure in a PC case, if you took all the holes and made them into one you would have a foot long hole in the side of your case, you would need a turbo off a rally car spinning at 100,000rpm to build + pressure lol

Id be more worried about keeping hot airflow off stuff and work the fans that way


----------



## Ziver

I just tried Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT.zip 132k works perfectly. Thanks for this great Bios skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So is the "EVGA.HC-vBios.rev1" BIOS the one I should be flashing for my EVGA SC reference cooler cards?
> 
> According to GPU-Z, my BIOS Version is 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)


The bios version 80.10.37.00.80 is for mobo compatibility only.
That's nothing wrong with 80.10.36.XX.XX. I'm going to add this info to first page because it has been asked many times over and over.
Source







you can use any bios in the front page. i would recommend asus, zotac or pny because the fan profile. but you can test the HC rev1 it is good bios too.but it is meant to be for WC system fan profile has less rpm but you can test it and see how it goes. many people want the full rpm fan when they need but I don't find that you do need to spin your fan in full rpm it will be to noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I just tried Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT.zip 132k works perfectly. Thanks for this great Bios skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## strong island 1

I know it's a long shot but I emailed Kingpin to see if he could send me the 200% bios. Do you guys think I should try flashing one of the bios on the front page for a higher power limit.


----------



## skyn3t

ups


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ups


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ups


What does that mean? Does anyone know how to unlock the Power Limit on my bios. I have tried all night and day today and I can't figure it out.

Please i will pay someone if they could do it for me.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean? Does anyone know how to unlock the Power Limit on my bios. I have tried all night and day today and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Please i will pay someone if they could do it for me.
Click to expand...

780's but it's confusing me that your rig still says Titans...?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

its getting on my nerves how thick I am,

so....

If I have the EVGA Superclocked (with ref cooler) which BIOS file do I need??


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> What does that mean? Does anyone know how to unlock the Power Limit on my bios. I have tried all night and day today and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Please i will pay someone if they could do it for me.


it means nothing it was a double post.

but it means something for you ?









52 DE 39 47 3E BC 0B 43 4F D8 CB 9A DA 85 D1 35
it may work but it may not too.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> its getting on my nerves how thick I am,
> 
> so....
> 
> If I have the EVGA Superclocked (with ref cooler) which BIOS file do I need??


here


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> here


Sorry, I meant your modd'ed one, or do I just put the HC BIOS on it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Sorry, I meant your modd'ed one, or do I just put the HC BIOS on it?


if you have a reference card I mean "Nvidia stock cooler "Titan" version you can use any brand with the same stock cooler. because ACX MSI has a different fan profile and limit.

@ strong island 1 : where is my cookies








if you want to test it let me know. I wish i had a Classy. Two thing may happen. it may be the faster GPU on OCN or I would blow the fck GPU


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The bios version 80.10.37.00.80 is for mobo compatibility only.
> That's nothing wrong with 80.10.36.XX.XX. I'm going to add this info to first page because it has been asked many times over and over.


Some motherboards don't even boot with .36, so going back to this one may be not good.
And people with that kind of motherboards can't use an unlocked bios...


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you have a reference card I mean "Nvidia stock cooler "Titan" version you can use any brand with the same stock cooler. because ACX MSI has a different fan profile and limit.


So are your modd'ed BIOS just for the ACX cards?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Are you using the overvoltage tool. This card seems like a completely different card when using it. I just passed Valley at 1306 and my scores definitely did not go down.
> 
> Here are the settings I am using on the overvoltage tool. I copied the bottom 2 from the Kingpin screen shots because to be totally honest I don't know what they mean.


ur using the overvoltage tool on top of the modded bios ----

is it safe in doing so ---the over voltage took u have --where did u get it from .


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Some motherboards don't even boot with .36, so going back to this one may be not good.
> And people with that kind of motherboards can't use an unlocked bios...


well I fell sorry for them. I don't think anyone here have that issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> So are your modd'ed BIOS just for the ACX cards?


what?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for not kept my promise to release it last night but here we are. Front page update all vbios there with all info you need to know about it. flash method still the same
> 
> best for use with the same GPU brand and vBios
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosname.rom or
> 
> best for flash GPU with different brand vBios
> nvflash --override -6 vBiosname.rom
> 
> *
> *
> 
> skyn3t vBios : List released date 07/20/2013: Spoiler!]vBios Info
> 
> 
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT.rom
> EVGA.HC780.3072-PT+VOLT.rom
> MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.rom
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.rom
> 
> Core clock 1163Mhz @ 1.174v
> OC 1215Mhz GCO +54 @ 1.212v
> Voltage works like stock bios, idle normal.
> 1.212v only work if you slide the voltage control all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find a solution for this. So made two version
> 
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT.rom
> OC 1215Mhz GCO +54 @ 1.212v
> Idle normal but it boost voltage to 1.21v but still a very good bios
> 1.212v only work if you slide the voltage control all the way up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+ONLY.rom
> Can OC high like vBios above @ 1.2v with +38v
> I thank all of you for the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Everyone that uses k-boost will have a issue with 1.212v all the time. Looks like k-boost messing with vBios.
> The only way to fix it is to disable kboost ( for all have sli disable it first ) and reflash the GPU bios.
> 
> Thanks for everyone that helped me out with all this hard work.
> 
> Best
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> I have tested all final version vBios before deliver it to you guys, I had flashed it one by one and run a 3Dmark Fire strike bench
> 
> skyn3t flash & bench proof


grateful for the gigabyte wf edition vbios --em happy with it --but was wondering why u have 2 bios for w/f are both the bios different then each other -

also if i want to disable k-boost do i have to re flash the gpu again ........will k-boost have any effect on my benchmark scores etc --coz i move the power sliders all the way up to get max power .

also one last thing please .

as i have allready flashed the 1st gpu , and i want to flash gpu 2 and 3 , will the same command be applicable

nvflash --override -6 ( name of rom).rom

will it ask it self what gpu i want to flash .

thanks .


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what?


The link you sent was for the EVGA standard BIOS's, I thought you made a custom version, but the fact you sent me to the std ones made me think that your BIOS is not compatible with my card, hence me asking if your custom BIOS was for GTX780's with the ACX coolers only


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> I have 2x 200mm and 2x 120mm fans as intake and then 1x 140mm as exhaust which only comes on once the CPU gets to 50oC and sucks the air from the rad out the back so it does not dump in the 1st GPU, you cant really build any real pressure in a PC case, if you took all the holes and made them into one you would have a foot long hole in the side of your case, you would need a turbo off a rally car spinning at 100,000rpm to build + pressure lol
> 
> Id be more worried about keeping hot airflow off stuff and work the fans that way


Okay so what are you saying? Should i run the two 120mm in the top as intake instead of exhaust and the back still as exhaust?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> grateful for the gigabyte wf edition vbios --em happy with it --but was wondering why u have 2 bios for w/f are both the bios different then each other
> also if i want to disable k-boost do i have to re flash the gpu again ........will k-boost have any effect on my benchmark scores etc --coz i move the power sliders all the way up to get max power .
> also one last thing please .
> as i have allready flashed the 1st gpu , and i want to flash gpu 2 and 3 , will the same command be applicable
> nvflash --override -6 ( name of rom).rom
> will it ask it self what gpu i want to flash .
> thanks .


I could not find a solution for this. So made two version
Quote:


> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT.rom
> 
> OC 1215Mhz GCO +54 @ 1.212v
> Idle normal but it boost voltage to 1.21v on any core clock but still a very good bios
> 1.212v only work if you slide the voltage control all the way up smile.gif
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+ONLY.rom
> 
> Can OC high like vBios above @ 1.2v with +38v
> I thank all of you for the support smile.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> The link you sent was for the EVGA standard BIOS's, I thought you made a custom version, but the fact you sent me to the std ones made me think that your BIOS is not compatible with my card, hence me asking if your custom BIOS was for GTX780's with the ACX coolers only


looks like you just want the download link. I had pointed you in the right direction to answer your question. but you have not read it. so i can't help for you and for the rest you guys need to read I just can't do everything. I want to help but in other to get help you guys need to help yourself too. don't get me wrong I'm just saying


----------



## zpaf

Time to downclock my reference 780 with original bios.
Test with Unigine Heaven 4.0
With 1189MHz/1.162v I have 62.4 frames.
With this run 1176MHz/1.137v I have 61.9 frames.
The key is Power Target and TDP throttling.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Okay thanks for your hard work sky net so which bios should I use for my evga reference 780


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay so what are you saying? Should i run the two 120mm in the top as intake instead of exhaust and the back still as exhaust?


Depends on how the air would interact with the bits in the PC,

This is mine


----------



## muhd86

Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT.rom

Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+ONLY.rom

@sky ----whats the diff between the 2....the one i downloaded i think its the pt+volt.rom ..........so in order to use tri sli i have to disable k-boost

but u mentioned to flash the gpus again after diabling k-boost why is this


----------



## pharma57

@skynt,

Your heart is in right place but not sure about one bios for all 780 cards from same brand. Differences may be in boost clock, base clock, texture fill rate, etc.... May be more beneficial to create modified bios individually for each model, similar to IT forum bios even though they only have 2 eVGA bios and are labeled for specific models. Since it is much more work only do it for cards you support or for someone who buys you a car.









Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you have a reference card I mean "Nvidia stock cooler "Titan" version you can use any brand with the same stock cooler. because ACX MSI has a different fan profile and limit.
> 
> @ strong island 1 : where is my cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to test it let me know. I wish i had a Classy. Two thing may happen. it may be the faster GPU on OCN or I would blow the fck GPU


yes I will test it for sure. Please. If it doesn't work I can just switch to the other bios. I need to get past the power limit and then you will see what this card can do.

How do I get the bios.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ur using the overvoltage tool on top of the modded bios ----
> 
> is it safe in doing so ---the over voltage took u have --where did u get it from .


I haven't tried a modded bios but I will. I am just not sure if there is one for my card yet. I got the overvoltage tool from the evga forums. It only works with cards with a specific voltage controller.


----------



## Chomuco

msi gtx 780 lightning !!!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 780's but it's confusing me that your rig still says Titans...?


Sorry. I sold my titans to someone on OCN and bought 2 780 classifieds. I forget to update my rig. Updated.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> msi gtx 780 lightning !!!


Exactly what I'm waiting to do with a 780 Lightning, elm0r gets all the fun early...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Okay thanks for your hard work sky net so which bios should I use for my evga reference 780


any brand below tha not use a dual fan cooler, because brands like ACX, MSI, Gigabyte WF3 the fan RPM is not run in full speed like the list below. but you can test it yourself and see. I have not tested the fan because both my cards is under water








Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT
PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOL

3 no E








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+ONLY.rom
> @sky ----whats the diff between the 2....the one i downloaded i think its the pt+volt.rom ..........so in order to use tri sli i have to disable k-boost
> 
> but u mentioned to flash the gpus again after diabling k-boost why is this


Quote:


> Everyone that uses k-boost will have a issue with 1.212v *ON* all the time .


once you enable k-boost it will boost the voltage to its limit in any core clock.

If you are using a vBios that behaves normal like

EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT
EVGA.HC-vBios.rev1-PT+VOLT
Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT-ONLY
MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.zip
Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.zip
Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT.zip
PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.zip
Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT
gpu voltage ( low voltage ) will behaves as a normal bios. but if you enable k-boost it will boost the voltage to 1.2v in any core clock. at list this is the feedback i got from tiaolipa. ask him he will tell ya.

Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT will boost the 12.12v in any core clock.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any brand below tha not use a dual fan cooler, because brands like ACX, MSI, Gigabyte WF3 the fan RPM is not run in full speed like the list below. but you can test it yourself and see. I have not tested the fan because both my cards is under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
> Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOL


I'm using the EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT on my reference EVGA card and they works like a charm!! Thanks Sky!!! The fan spins up to full rpm, just like the bios that came on the card.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Depends on how the air would interact with the bits in the PC,
> 
> This is mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay thanks for the info man







will look into what fits best then, rep for you


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> also one last thing please .
> 
> as i have allready flashed the 1st gpu , and i want to flash gpu 2 and 3 , will the same command be applicable
> 
> nvflash --override -6 ( name of rom).rom
> 
> will it ask it self what gpu i want to flash .
> 
> thanks .


You can use the same command but, you need to "tell" nvflash what GPU you are flashing.

Use

Code:



Code:


nvflash --list

To list the GPUs
GPUs will be listed as 0,1 ,2, 3

And

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=x

Where "x" is the GPU you want to flash

In the end, you'll have something like this:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=1 --override -6 bios.rom


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Okay have a question and sorry for being a bit ignorant but how do you detach the hardware monitor to a separate window with Precision X.

Again sorry for the lack of knowledge haven't used precision very long, always used Afterburner.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay have a question and sorry for being a bit ignorant but how do you detach the hardware monitor to a separate window with Precision X.
> 
> Again sorry for the lack of knowledge haven't used precision very long, always used Afterburner.


I usually double click it


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I usually double click it


Hahah oh god i'm stupid thanks a lot dude


----------



## Seid Dark

Using Precision X, I have to manually set voltage to 1212 mV every time I start my computer. Why doesn't the setting stay?


----------



## trickeh2k

hey sky, any progress on the inno3d ichill herculez bios?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any brand below tha not use a dual fan cooler, because brands like ACX, MSI, Gigabyte WF3 the fan RPM is not run in full speed like the list below. but you can test it yourself and see. I have not tested the fan because both my cards is under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT
> Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOL
> 
> 3 no E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you enable k-boost it will boost the voltage to its limit in any core clock.
> 
> If you are using a vBios that behaves normal like
> 
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT
> EVGA.HC-vBios.rev1-PT+VOLT
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT-ONLY
> MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.zip
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.zip
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT.zip
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT.zip
> Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT
> gpu voltage ( low voltage ) will behaves as a normal bios. but if you enable k-boost it will boost the voltage to 1.2v in any core clock. at list this is the feedback i got from tiaolipa. ask him he will tell ya.
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT will boot the 12.12v in any core clock.


You will also always be running at 1.212v if you have "Prefer Maximum Performance" selected instead of "Adaptive". This was the reason many people thought Kepler BIOS Tweaker was useless even though they were wrong.


----------



## BigOlBilliam

Hey All. Think anyone can help me out with this? I'm in the market for a 780, but I plan to liquid cool it right off the bat. That said, is there any point to investing an a card like a Superclocked EVGA or would I be able to squeeze (more or less) the exact same performance out of a stock card that I could out of an OC edition card, given both would be liquid cooled?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I'm using the EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT on my reference EVGA card and they works like a charm!! Thanks Sky!!! The fan spins up to full rpm, just like the bios that came on the card.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You will also always be running at 1.212v if you have "Prefer Maximum Performance" selected instead of "Adaptive". This was the reason many people thought Kepler BIOS Tweaker was useless even though they were wrong.


the only time I pump it up to 1.212v is on bench or sometimes wile gaming with high clocks. this is why i setup all vBios to run at 1163Mhz @ 1.174v voltage adjust as needed ( auto )








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigOlBilliam*
> 
> Hey All. Think anyone can help me out with this? I'm in the market for a 780, but I plan to liquid cool it right off the bat. That said, is there any point to investing an a card like a Superclocked EVGA or would I be able to squeeze (more or less) the exact same performance out of a stock card that I could out of an OC edition card, given both would be liquid cooled?


No. just get the cheap one and you can boost it right out of the box. but if you think is worth it just buy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> hey sky, any progress on the inno3d ichill herculez bios?


no sorry.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Using Precision X, I have to manually set voltage to 1212 mV every time I start my computer. Why doesn't the setting stay?


Because you need the new 4.2.1 version precision x :
http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/532-evga-precision-x-421/

Fixed bug with voltage tuner not saving voltage on reboot
RivaTuner Statistics Server distributive has been upgraded to version 5.2.0


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Using Precision X, I have to manually set voltage to 1212 mV every time I start my computer. Why doesn't the setting stay?


you don't need that voltage all the time. do you? why? if you need it just download on Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT will boot the 12.12v in any core clock.


----------



## revro

so i have done some serious reworking in my new case. I changed the gpu connection so it doesnot hang on the yellow lock mechanism and done serious cable management rework (cpu, gpu, mb psu cables were put behind the backplate). photos are below and in my rig:


also i had my mb hanging on 2,5inch drive screws as in manual the screws looked the same and i could screw them into the motherboard thingies







so now i reworked everything, this included
i know an epic fail, this was my first motherboard installation in a case









best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


now you need a USB 3.0 adapter to plug in your front cable..

edit:
double post edit..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so i have done some serious reworking in my new case. I changed the gpu connection so it doesnot hang on the yellow lock mechanism and done serious cable management rework (cpu, gpu, mb psu cables were put behind the backplate). photos are below and in my rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i had my mb hanging on 2,5inch drive screws as in manual the screws looked the same and i could screw them into the motherboard thingies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now i reworked everything, this included
> i know an epic fail, this was my first motherboard installation in a case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


rervo you need to mode the HD cage ( unscrew it cut it of, because is blocking the front intake fan to bring some good fresh air for your cpu and gpu. mount the ssd behind the mobo tray or in the 5 25" bay. you have more outtake than intake fan's.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Some motherboards don't even boot with .36, so going back to this one may be not good.
> And people with that kind of motherboards can't use an unlocked bios...


There is a modded 37 bios in the op as well with a download link at another site though someone posted it a long while back in the thread *HERE*.

edit : I'm using the 1032 HC bios and really liking it its perfect for me and my needs. Just wish we had 1.3v unlock


----------



## drnilly007

Sky that PNY bios is making BF3 crash, even at default settings... gonna try valley now.


----------



## strong island 1

i installed the TI bios just now because I was throttling with the stock bios.I think the TI bios is working good. I just did a valley run at 1346 and 7400mem.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Just ordered 1 of these - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880_1503&products_id=23685 for my 780.

Custom bios will go on and see what I can get out of this card!


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i installed the TI bios just now because I was throttling with the stock bios.I think the TI bios is working good. I just did a valley run at 1346 and 7400mem.


Okay but we need some solid proof...


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Exactly what I'm waiting to do with a 780 Lightning, elm0r gets all the fun early...


x2













SLI gtx 680 lightn.. o gtx 780 ??


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Using Precision X, I have to manually set voltage to 1212 mV every time I start my computer. Why doesn't the setting stay?


Did you download the newest one? Changelog claims to have fixed that


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Okay but we need some solid proof...


How much more proof can I give. i just benched Valley at 1359 so far and 7450 memory. Here is my valley score which is almost the highest besides the LN2 score on the valley thread.


----------



## strong island 1

I still can't edit posts. it crashes my internet explorer.

I just wanted to say my precision graph is also in those pics and it shows it didn't budge from 1359 the entire run.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I still can't edit posts. it crashes my internet explorer.
> 
> I just wanted to say my precision graph is also in those pics and it shows it didn't budge from 1359 the entire run.


Try Chrome...

Those temps are really nice for those clocks. You don't even have the EVbot yet right ? And your core is that high ?

What did you mean by TI bios ?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> How much more proof can I give. i just benched Valley at 1359 so far and 7450 memory. Here is my valley score which is almost the highest besides the LN2 score on the valley thread.


Awesome work with your overclocks mate!

Looks like a beast of a card! Have you tested the second card yet?


----------



## skyn3t

I just wanted to say my precision graph is also in those pics and it shows it didn't budge from 1359 the entire run.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i installed the TI bios just now because I was throttling with the stock bios.I think the TI bios is working good. I just did a valley run at 1346 and 7400mem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TI Bios for classy? there nothing there for classy anywhere, the only person that has the right bios is k|ngp|n and he not going to pass it away. You flashed the normal 780 bios into your classy to run benchmark. that's what you did. It doesn't make any sense buying a top notch GPU and flash it with normal bios to test it out. you got a Benz but roll out in a beetle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Okay but we need some solid proof...


it will come.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I still can't edit posts. it crashes my internet explorer. .


delete all your browser cache with ccleaner,restart and try it again.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> TI Bios for classy? there nothing there for classy anywhere, the only person that has the right bios is k|ngp|n and he not going to pass it away. You flashed the normal 780 bios into your classy to run benchmark. that's what you did. It doesn't make any sense buying a top notch GPU and flash it with normal bios to test it out. you got a Benz but roll out in a beetle.


But he said his clocks are higher after the flash


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> But he said his clocks are higher after the flash


well in that case I can give him a 200% PT like he asked me before with a normal bios.

On the classy bios he need +204 GPU clock offset + 993 to archive 1306Mhz with PT @ 110% and on TI bios he was need
+463 to get it to 1359 because TI bios is set to 901.5MHz but it gives him a PT 5% more juice to get his clocks higher.

I had sent him a classy bios with the 200% PT but he never got back to me so, still thinking what hes doing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> well in that case I can give him a 200% PT like he asked me before with a normal bios.


There is something special about the TI bios. I tried the 200% bios and it didn't work it throttled. I have now gotten my highest scores with the Tech Inferno 780 bios and no throttling. The classified is just a 780 with overvolting so the TI bios works fine. it eliminated throttling. I am going to use the TI bios with my evbot.

Compare the score I just got to the scores on the valley thread and it's pretty high.

I emailed Kingpin and he responded today saying there should be a bios coming in a week that will allow us to get the most out of our cards.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Try Chrome...
> 
> Those temps are really nice for those clocks. You don't even have the EVbot yet right ? And your core is that high ?
> 
> What did you mean by TI bios ?


Tech Inferno bios. Evbot should be here this week and the TI bios should work fine with it. My temps were hitting 80c. That screenshot is right after I back out of valley to show the precision graph which shows it didn't throttle.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Tech Inferno bios. Evbot should be here this week and the TI bios should work fine with it. My temps were hitting 80c. That screenshot is right after I back out of valley to show the precision graph which shows it didn't throttle.


off course it not throttle you got PT %5 ahead compared with the stock classy bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> *There is something special about the TI bios*. I tried the 200% bios and it didn't work it throttled. I have now gotten my highest scores with the Tech Inferno 780 bios and no throttling. The classified is just a 780 with overvolting so the TI bios works fine. it eliminated throttling. I am going to use the TI bios with my evbot.
> 
> Compare the score I just got to the scores on the valley thread and it's pretty high.
> 
> I emailed Kingpin and he responded today saying there should be a bios coming in a week that will allow us to get the most out of our cards.


Not that's nothing special with TI bios, looks like you don't know the difference, I sent you the GTX 780 classy bios that I edited it for you.It may work or not " i don't have a classy GPU to know about it, as you can see all my vBios is working. If you tested the TI with 115% PT and got the nice score with this bios below you should go over the last score.this is a Normal EVGA bios with 200% PT.

PT-200.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Not that's nothing special with TI bios, looks like you don't know the difference, I sent you the GTX 780 classy bios that I edited it for you.It may work or not " i don't have a classy GPU to know about it, as you can see all my vBios is working. If you tested the TI with 115% PT and got the nice score with this bios below you should go over the last score.this is a Normal EVGA bios with 200% PT.
> 
> PT-200.zip 132k .zip file


I will try it now.


----------



## Brianmz

Scratched up my sli links while removing them >.<, would something like this work as a sli link, but would use the EVGA fittings that came with the cards to make them, I think it looks better than the swiftech fittings I was using:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Scratched up my sli links while removing them >.<, would something like this work as a sli link, but would use the EVGA fittings that came with the cards to make them, I think it looks better than the swiftech fittings I was using:


Yup much better flow







. That's why I love my D-plugs I does look way better than those koolace, swftech or any other slimmed sli link


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yup much better flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's why I love my D-plugs I does look way better than those koolace, swftech or any other slimmed sli link


Awesome, will work on them, how would i go about fitting them to the cards?, take the cards out or do it with them installed?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Awesome, will work on them, how would i go about fitting them to the cards?, take the cards out or do it with them installed?


If you can do it with the gpu out. Will be better. Just laying down the case when set the gpu in place


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you can do it with the gpu out. Will be better. Just laying down the case when set the gpu in place


Ok, will do, 1 final question, can i install it as a whole or 1 fitting at a time?

Oh, and what would be the temp difference between series and parallel?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, will do, 1 final question, can i install it as a whole or 1 fitting at a time?
> 
> Oh, and what would be the temp difference between series and parallel?


one fitting at the time.
no difference in temps running parallel. I mean you will always going to have 1c to 2c difference beteween gpu to gpu. I have 1c only no matter the settings serial or parallel.
not like your previews tubing settings that you had a hi temp

do like mine


----------



## voozers

Anybody here running 1440p? And if so is it worth the upgrade over 1080p on a 780? Just curious, I notice majority of my games capping my refresh rate (except for Skyrim with mods).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Anybody here running 1440p? And if so is it worth the upgrade over 1080p?


All I hear is praise that people have moved to 1440p from 1080p.

I can't recall anyone hating the transition.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Anybody here running 1440p? And if so is it worth the upgrade over 1080p on a 780? Just curious, I notice majority of my games capping my refresh rate (except for Skyrim with mods).


first impression eye candy sencond impression you still going to









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> All I hear is praise that people have moved to 1440p from 1080p.
> 
> I can't recall anyone hating the transition.


That's the best hardware upgrade I have made









PS: here is a quick run with my bios with boost disable







not that great.


----------



## revro

and a 780 gives you on 1440p nice fps 50-60avg fps. in bioshock infinite i was like 90% of time over 60fps more 70-90fps and thats on my ancient oced q9550. even in BF3 64p mp i was getting 54avg fps and my cpu was serious bottleneck there. so yes single 780 is beast for 1440p. sometimes you might have to turn off something down like msaa to 2 or just fxaa, but 99% of the time you can run everything on ultra and enjoy









best
revro


----------



## muhd86

@ skyn3t

do u recommend that k-boost be turned on all the time ........as i dont have tri sli enabled yet ---if i want to enable tri sli do i have to 1st --de activate k-boost and then recativate tri sli and then enable k-boost once its enabled .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> You can use the same command but, you need to "tell" nvflash what GPU you are flashing.
> 
> Use
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> To list the GPUs
> GPUs will be listed as 0,1 ,2, 3
> 
> And
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --index=x
> 
> Where "x" is the GPU you want to flash
> 
> In the end, you'll have something like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --index=1 --override -6 bios.rom


thanks --appreciated


----------



## dzb87

Anyone using 2x780 SLI for [email protected]?
Is it worth to buy second card?

Today, I am totally satisfied with my performance but I want to be prepared for future titles.
I really hate fps drops below refresh rate and I don't want to suffer these in BF4.
Also I want to play the most demanding games like Crysis 3 with 60+ fps.


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There is a modded 37 bios in the op as well with a download link at another site though someone posted it a long while back in the thread *HERE*.
> 
> edit : I'm using the 1032 HC bios and really liking it its perfect for me and my needs. Just wish we had 1.3v unlock


Yes, I saw it, but it's for ACX, flashing to stock card make loose 1000rpms of fan speed, and it's no more editable...


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I still can't edit posts. it crashes my internet explorer.
> 
> I just wanted to say my precision graph is also in those pics and it shows it didn't budge from 1359 the entire run.


Do you think you can run 3dmark 11 and 3d13 firestrike xtreme?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rervo you need to mode the HD cage ( unscrew it cut it of, because is blocking the front intake fan to bring some good fresh air for your cpu and gpu. mount the ssd behind the mobo tray or in the 5 25" bay. you have more outtake than intake fan's.


problem is there are no screws but i think i saw somewhere on web, that some guy took it off.
at bottom of the picture you can see the thingie that holds it together. i dont know how to remove them
http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/ACC_70091.jpg

just ordered 4 120mm dust filters from akasa







will use 2 of them on the front side fans lower and higher intakes (the one close to me and above the bottom intake fan)

PS: seems my q9550 was reseted to base clock after mb transplant, so i have now to go and retest BF3 and max temps on CPU that way

thank you for your insights
revro


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Did you download the newest one? Changelog claims to have fixed that


That fixed it. Thank you. rep+


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, I'm about to edit my bios... Is the power limit the cause for 80° throttling or is it somewhere in hex values?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Just flashed on the modified bios that skynet did and everything went smoothly. My Power target is now able to be increased up to 115% which is awesome and voltage to 1.21v.

I set the card to +100 core which seems to be netting me 1254mhz with no problems at all. My issue however is that the core clock is ALL OVER the place in heaven... Temps are below 60c so they are in check... the power percentage is anywhere between 110% and 115% but the card is throttling from 1254mhz all the way down to 1076mhz and EVERYTHING inbetween!

Here is a screenshot of precision after a valley benchmark run



Any ideas guys?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Looks as though its throttling now due to the power percentage... Weird thing is that it didnt throttle on the standard bios @ 1202mhz but now if I set the power target to 115% it throttles at anything above 1202mhz. I have found that I can run fully stable @ 1215mhz core on 1.187mv with no throttling and using about 110% average on valley (less on games).

So in summary, the card looks like it has plenty of legs left in it but is hitting the 115% PT VERY easily...

Any work arounds?


----------



## tinuz97

You know that 115% is 390watt right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just flashed on the modified bios that skynet did and everything went smoothly. My Power target is now able to be increased up to 115% which is awesome and voltage to 1.21v.
> 
> I set the card to +100 core which seems to be netting me 1254mhz with no problems at all. My issue however is that the core clock is ALL OVER the place in heaven... Temps are below 60c so they are in check... the power percentage is anywhere between 110% and 115% but the card is throttling from 1254mhz all the way down to 1076mhz and EVERYTHING inbetween!
> 
> Here is a screenshot of precision after a valley benchmark run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas guys?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Looks as though its throttling now due to the power percentage... Weird thing is that it didnt throttle on the standard bios @ 1202mhz but now if I set the power target to 115% it throttles at anything above 1202mhz. I have found that I can run fully stable @ 1215mhz core on 1.187mv with no throttling and using about 110% average on valley (less on games).
> 
> So in summary, the card looks like it has plenty of legs left in it but is hitting the 115% PT VERY easily...
> 
> Any work arounds?


This is when the scene changes that's not throttling down. you almost have a flat line there. can you point me in the graph what line you are mention.
what bios you are using and what GPU you have?I can only see "GTX 780"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> You know that 115% is 390watt right?


I think he don't know that.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Those little changes in the line are it throttling all the way down to 1076mhz according to precision overlay! So what am I doing wrong here?

My card is a Gainward reference card.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> You know that 115% is 390watt right?


So why is my draw so much higher for similar/the same clocks I could achieve without throttling on the stock bios?

On the standard bios I was able to get 1215mhz core with the occasional dip to 1202mhz when it hit 106% PT. Now at the same clocks on 1.2v its up well over 110%.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Those little changes in the line are it throttling all the way down to 1076mhz according to precision overlay! So what am I doing wrong here?
> 
> My card is a Gainward reference card.


name the line you are talking about.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> name the line you are talking about.


The core clock line.. I know it looks like it only makes very small adjustments to the core but they are actually well over 150mhz.

I got a lower heaven score @ 1254mhz than I did @ 1176mhz due to the throttling.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> The core clock line.. I know it looks like it only makes very small adjustments to the core but they are actually well over 150mhz.
> 
> I got a lower heaven score @ 1254mhz than I did @ 1176mhz due to the throttling.


I just finished valley bench looks those line and compare with yours. I set the 1215 because you had the same clock as I




I misread the benchmark software.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just finished valley bench looks those line and compare with yours. I set the 1215 because you had the same clock as I


Why is your power % so low????

I am hitting 114% at that clock??


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Why is your power % so low????
> 
> I am hitting 114% at that clock??


why and how? both of my card is under water it does count if you gpu is not under water. you don't need to slide the Power target just leave it ant 100% = 340W that all you need. the 115% is for extreme OC if you card are capable of course. with a better hardware. I have moded all my bios to REV 2 with Boost disable. as I have a gainward bios too with PT/VOLT and boost disable.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Why is your power % so low????
> 
> I am hitting 114% at that clock??


With either stock or Skyn3t mine barely hits 100%.

With stock, it NEVER got to 106%, on Skynet's, I believe due to the pretty high PTs, i almost never get to even 90%.

How are your temps?
Setting an agressive fan curve is key to that, as temps go higher obviously goes the TDP.

At 1212mv with both cards on Skyn3t's bios my highest temp is 73C on my Reference cards in SLI
and this temp is just top card which is warmer.

As I said in another post, I will NEVER in good conscience let my cards hit 80C. When they get closer to that I will lower my overclocks (which now are sitting on 1241 core +350 to +400 on memory)

Edit.: corrected values misstypes after cellphone post =P


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> With either stock or Skyn3t mine barely hits 100%.
> 
> With stock, it NEVER got to 106%, on Skynet's, I believe due to the pretty high PTs, i almost never get to even 90%.
> 
> How are your temps?
> Setting an agressive fan curve is key to that, as temps go higher obviously goes the TDP.
> 
> At 1212mv with both cards on Skyn3t's bios my highest temp is 73C on my Reference cards in SLI
> and this temp is just top card which is warmer.
> 
> As I said in another post, I will NEVER in good conscience let my cards hit 80C. When they get closer to that I will lower my overclocks (which now are sitting on 1241 core +350 to +400 on memory)
> 
> Edit.: corrected values misstypes after cellphone post =P


This. ;-)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> one fitting at the time.
> no difference in temps running parallel. I mean you will always going to have 1c to 2c difference beteween gpu to gpu. I have 1c only no matter the settings serial or parallel.
> not like your previews tubing settings that you had a hi temp
> 
> do like mine


That is absolutely beautiful. I really like the hydrocopper blocks and cables. I also really like the water sli connection and the sli bridge.


----------



## 187x

I just bought me a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler and it should arrive by Wednesday I don't know what the best bios would be for this to achieve the best possible overclock on air. I guess I should start reading threw this thread with post #1.







I'm excited though!


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just flashed on the modified bios that skynet did and everything went smoothly. My Power target is now able to be increased up to 115% which is awesome and voltage to 1.21v.
> 
> I set the card to +100 core which seems to be netting me 1254mhz with no problems at all. My issue however is that the core clock is ALL OVER the place in heaven... Temps are below 60c so they are in check... the power percentage is anywhere between 110% and 115% but the card is throttling from 1254mhz all the way down to 1076mhz and EVERYTHING inbetween!
> 
> Here is a screenshot of precision after a valley benchmark run
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas guys?


I think you should flash back to your original bios or reflash the moded bios. I use one of sky's bios and i get nowhere near the power usage you're getting. There is something not quite right going on with your card. Be safe rather than sorry!!

Are you using K-boost?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That is absolutely beautiful. I really like the hydrocopper blocks and cables. I also really like the water sli connection and the sli bridge.


Thank you buddy, I did try to make this new rebuild as much clean look that I could.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I just bought me a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler and it should arrive by Wednesday I don't know what the best bios would be for this to achieve the best possible overclock on air. I guess I should start reading threw this thread with post #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited though!


Yes one more brother in Da house.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I think you should flash back to your original bios or reflash the moded bios. I use one of sky's bios and i get nowhere near the power usage you're getting. There is something not quite right going on with your card. Be safe rather than sorry!!
> 
> Are you using K-boost?


Good point. I reflash the bios. use this command just in case to have good flash

Nvflash --protectoff
It will ask wich card you want to disable the eeprom security.

Nvflash --override -6
To flash new bios or vBios


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you buddy, I did try to make this new rebuild as much clean look that I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes one more brother in Da house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. I reflash the bios. use this command just in case to have good flash
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> It will ask wich card you want to disable the eeprom security.
> 
> Nvflash --override -6
> To flash new bios or vBios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*












Just finished some bios with boost disable. Who want to test it. It goes by brand bios available for test
Asus rev2
Evga rev2
Gigabyte rev2 "fixed voltage problem all the time"
Pny rev2
Zotac rev2

All tested by me and finished valley bench.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Anyone using 2x780 SLI for [email protected]?
> Is it worth to buy second card?
> 
> Today, I am totally satisfied with my performance but I want to be prepared for future titles.
> I really hate fps drops below refresh rate and I don't want to suffer these in BF4.
> Also I want to play the most demanding games like Crysis 3 with 60+ fps.


Hi there I'm kind of in your situation meaning that I am considering 780 sli but I've done quite a bit of research as well as discussed this about 20-30 pages earlier in this thread with other members. In short, no it is not worth it especially if you have a 1080p display with only 60hz. Right now it's better to use that same money to upgrade your monitor to 2560x1440 or even going for a 120hz 1080p monitor.

The majority of games only use about 20-40% of the GPU aside from games like Crysis 3 and Metro meaning that with vsync on you always cap games at just 60 fps. Getting the 120hz can break that limit and make games smoother and more fluid. People have seriously said that once you go 120hz you never go back. Or you can go with the higher resolution and most games will still hit 50+ fps.You can even still play Crysis 3 at that resolution with 1 GPU and almost never experience and slowdown.

Once you start noticing the lower frames in Metro or Crysis on the upgraded monitor, then you should start considering sli. If you plan to stay on 1080p with 60hz then stick with one gpu, even Crysis still pushes 50+ frames on one 780 which to the naked eye isn't noticeable from 60 fps. If you're one of those people that plays with an fps OSD on at all times, then of course you're going to get OCD about your frames going below 60. If you really care about keeping Crysis at higher frames than you can still OC the 780 to play at 1080p.

But yea, save your money to upgrade your monitor and once you think it's worth it go for sli. That's why I've been browsing monitors and I think I've even stumbled on some sub $500 korean 1440p monitors that can hit 120hz.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Hi there I'm kind of in your situation meaning that I am considering 780 sli but I've done quite a bit of research as well as discussed this about 20-30 pages earlier in this thread with other members. In short, no it is not worth it especially if you have a 1080p display with only 60hz. Right now it's better to use that same money to upgrade your monitor to 2560x1440 or even going for a 120hz 1080p monitor.
> 
> The majority of games only use about 20-40% of the GPU aside from games like Crysis 3 and Metro meaning that with vsync on you always cap games at just 60 fps. Getting the 120hz can break that limit and make games smoother and more fluid. People have seriously said that once you go 120hz you never go back. Or you can go with the higher resolution and most games will still hit 50+ fps.You can even still play Crysis 3 at that resolution with 1 GPU and almost never experience and slowdown.
> 
> Once you start noticing the lower frames in Metro or Crysis on the upgraded monitor, then you should start considering sli. If you plan to stay on 1080p with 60hz then stick with one gpu, even Crysis still pushes 50+ frames on one 780 which to the naked eye isn't noticeable from 60 fps. If you're one of those people that plays with an fps OSD on at all times, then of course you're going to get OCD about your frames going below 60. If you really care about keeping Crysis at higher frames than you can still OC the 780 to play at 1080p.
> 
> But yea, save your money to upgrade your monitor and once you think it's worth it go for sli. That's why I've been browsing monitors and I think I've even stumbled on some sub $500 korean 1440p monitors that can hit 120hz.


I think it will be better to go 1440p, instead 120Mhz monitor,

1440p you will have the advantage to have some very good FSP on a single card.On the other hand 120Mhz monitor you need to keep upgrade to a top dog GPU in other to have the good benefits from the 120Mhz monitor. if you have the $$ to spent wise with a top dog GPU get the monitor if not just get the 1440p, I have my CrossOver 27Q LED-P 27" 64Hz and this is the best upgrade I have made in terms of monitor.




Spoiler: CrossOver 27Q LED-P 27


----------



## tiaolipa

I'm using a 42" 1080P LG TV as a monitor currently.

As the pixel size is huge I need full AA, AAA, FXAA or SSAA or name it whatever I can get.

So for most tittles I need AT LEAST one GTX 780 to play at max settings.

For a few of my favorite tittles as Witcher 2, Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light and the upcoming tittles I'm waiting the most which are Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2 and GTA V, to run everything MAXED at 1080p with max AA I will need TWO GTX 780.

So, for me SLI 780s for 1080p tottaly worth it.









Also, playing in such abig TV in 1m or so close, with a pretty good pair of surround earphones makes me much more immersive than i was on three monitors.
On three monitors the image quality were better, mostly colors, but with AA and whatever maxed, I like my big TV much more!

Hell! Metro Last light was SCARY on it!


----------



## voozers

I'd say if you have 780 sli then you MUST upgrade to 1440p. I mean look at this.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_SLI/1.html

60+ fps on most games at that res and even 40+ on crysis 3. Well not MUST upgrade but I mean you'd definitely better utilize the 2.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why and how? both of my card is under water it does count if you gpu is not under water. you don't need to slide the Power target just leave it ant 100% = 340W that all you need. the 115% is for extreme OC if you card are capable of course. with a better hardware. I have moded all my bios to REV 2 with Boost disable. as I have a gainward bios too with PT/VOLT and boost disable.


I'm confused.

I have a water block on my GPU and before with the TI bios .37 I never went over 85% PT

But now with your HC 1032Mhz bios you made I see it go over 105% at load

So with water blocks :

*TI Bios .37 = 85% max power target at full load* (stays between 72%-85% in valley)

*HC bios by skyn3t = 105% power target at full load* (stays between 96%-105% in valley)

.

So it don't make since


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I'm using a 42" 1080P LG TV as a monitor currently.
> 
> As the pixel size is huge I need full AA, AAA, FXAA or SSAA or name it whatever I can get.
> 
> So for most tittles I need AT LEAST one GTX 780 to play at max settings.
> 
> For a few of my favorite tittles as Witcher 2, Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light and the upcoming tittles I'm waiting the most which are Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2 and GTA V, to run everything MAXED at 1080p with max AA I will need TWO GTX 780.
> 
> So, for me SLI 780s for 1080p tottaly worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, playing in such abig TV in 1m or so close, with a pretty good pair of surround earphones makes me much more immersive than i was on three monitors.
> On three monitors the image quality were better, mostly colors, but with AA and whatever maxed, I like my big TV much more!
> 
> Hell! Metro Last light was SCARY on it!


Try Surround, it will bring two 780s to its knees







. I'm currently running three Dell 1920x1200, but I'm scraping my lga2011 upgrade and going with three 2560x1440 monitors instead later on.


----------



## malmental

scrapping...
not scraping.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Try Surround, it will bring two 780s to its knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm currently running three Dell 1920x1200, but I'm scraping my lga2011 upgrade and going with three 2560x1440 monitors instead later on.


Man, Metro is already enough to extract everything from two 780 in 1080P!
In some scenes it can even et to 30fps! (But I believe that is due to lack of VRam the Titan has)

I'd like to have four 780s overclocekd on water before using a dreamshattering three 1440p monitors!!!

I can't wait for witcher 3, which I think will make both cards sweat at 1080p everything maxed!
And GTA V shall be quite a heavy weight too.

Witcher 2 with Ubbersampling is just enough to make them run at 60-70 fps

I don't know if it will be heavy on hardware but the game i'm waiting more than anything is Dark Souls 2!
For me, the only reason the first Dark Souls isn't better than Baldur's Gate is because Baldur's Gate I played when I had 14 years









Modded Skyrim and Battlefield 3 is nothing compared to those. I could run fully modded Skyrin and battlefield 3 maxed out with AA on 55+ fps even on a single GTX 680 (DC2T)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> I have a water block on my GPU and before with the TI bios .37 I never went over 85% PT
> 
> But now with your HC 1032Mhz bios you made I see it go over 105% at load
> 
> So with water blocks :
> 
> *TI Bios .37 = 85% max power target at full load* (stays between 72%-85% in valley)
> 
> *HC bios by skyn3t = 105% power target at full load* (stays between 96%-105% in valley)
> 
> .
> 
> So it don't make since


I don't have that much load here like you. by the way rev 2 with boost disable is on its way 66 top


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't have that much load here like you. by the way rev 2 with boost disable is on its way 66 top


So I guess something was wrong with that 1032 bios you built ?


----------



## voozers

I run with really high density grass in my Skyrim so it definitely takes a toll, lesser gpu's are unplayabe. However I still get 50 fps in places even with 4k textures.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> So I guess something was wrong with that 1032 bios you built ?


I doubt it was with the bios iself as I'm running it pretty cold on air with no problems...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished some bios with boost disable. Who want to test it. It goes by brand bios available for test
> Asus rev2
> Evga rev2
> Gigabyte rev2 "fixed voltage problem all the time"
> Pny rev2
> Zotac rev2
> 
> All tested by me and finished valley bench.


hello brother ,

so we now have rev 2.0 vbios / whats the main differreance between the old and new one ---is this vbios more stable n better then the one you made earlier .

would appreciate some details .


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Try Surround, it will bring two 780s to its knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm currently running three Dell 1920x1200, but I'm scraping my lga2011 upgrade and going with three 2560x1440 monitors instead later on.


Why are you not going with 2011? IS it because the initial reviews of Ivy-E are not great? I think it will still be a solid upgrade from the 2700k. I am going to do it since Has-E is going to be more then a year away and my motherboard and cpu are tired. I want the increased bandwidth for the gpu's and cores to make sure I get the most out of the 780's without having to run such high cpu clocks like I do now. Then I may not even upgrade to Maxwell and hold off for Volta with its stacked DRAM.


----------



## muhd86

....

i dont see the new bios on the 1st page --can u give a link to the new gigabyte rev 2 bios ---

whats news in it


----------



## UNOE

Before I was using EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'.zip Bios from this post



In Battlefield with the TI bios I was never over 66% power target.

And in Valley I was never over 76% power target (Wish I had a pic as proof but I'll have to reflash for proof. I'm completely sure though)

Now I'm using this bios EVGA.HC780.3072-core1032.5-PT+VOLT.zip Bios from this post





Now in Battlefield I'm easily over 85% power target

And with valley I see numbers over 102%

--- So yes there is a difference with the two Bios's. Nothing else in the system changed, and ambient is the same.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Why are you not going with 2011? IS it because the initial reviews of Ivy-E are not great? I think it will still be a solid upgrade from the 2700k. I am going to do it since Has-E is going to be more then a year away and my motherboard and cpu are tired. I want the increased bandwidth for the gpu's and cores to make sure I get the most out of the 780's without having to run such high cpu clocks like I do now. Then I may not even upgrade to Maxwell and hold off for Volta with its stacked DRAM.


I still have lots of life left in my SB. I'm only gaming so there's no point in a hexacore. I rather use the money for bigger monitors







. Increasing the bandwidth will not give any big boost. We've discussed this in the Surround thread (member?). Also, SB perfomance very close to SB-e in games. If cpu goes, then I'll switch, for now, i'm happy w/ the SB.


----------



## malmental

it's a good move staying with a 2700K but I don't need to tell you that..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> So I guess something was wrong with that 1032 bios you built ?


Everything has update buddy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> hello brother ,
> 
> so we now have rev 2.0 vbios / whats the main differreance between the old and new one ---is this vbios more stable n better then the one you made earlier .
> 
> would appreciate some details .


Better memory oc and less pt hungry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ....
> 
> i dont see the new bios on the 1st page --can u give a link to the new gigabyte rev 2 bios ---
> 
> whats news in it


It not available to download yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Before I was using EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'.zip Bios from this post
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Battlefield with the TI bios I was never over 66% power target.
> 
> And in Valley I was never over 76% power target (Wish I had a pic as proof but I'll have to reflash for proof. I'm completely sure though)
> 
> Now I'm using this bios EVGA.HC780.3072-core1032.5-PT+VOLT.zip Bios from this post
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now in Battlefield I'm easily over 85% power target
> 
> And with valley I see numbers over 102%
> 
> --- So yes there is a difference with the two Bios's. Nothing else in the system changed, and ambient is the same.


Now everyhting is set right.better score for who got the good chip


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Everything has update buddy.
> 
> Now everyhting is set right.better score for who got the good chip


Not really sure if you understand what I actually said. Anyways I'll figure it out I'll try some other bios's

btw I was using your most updated HC bios you gave me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Not really sure if you understand what I actually said. Anyways I'll figure it out I'll try some other bios's
> 
> btw I was using your most updated HC bios you gave me.


Mostly recently was my second vBios









My new rev 2 will be up tonight. I just need to finish two more bench till I release it it will take about a hour or so.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I still have lots of life left in my SB. I'm only gaming so there's no point in a hexacore. I rather use the money for bigger monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Increasing the bandwidth will not give any big boost. We've discussed this in the Surround thread (member?). Also, SB perfomance very close to SB-e in games. If cpu goes, then I'll switch, for now, i'm happy w/ the SB.


I have the same feeling about my IB. But I still want the 3770k in my rig.

What OCD? Lol


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I still have lots of life left in my SB. I'm only gaming so there's no point in a hexacore. I rather use the money for bigger monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Increasing the bandwidth will not give any big boost. We've discussed this in the Surround thread (member?). Also, SB perfomance very close to SB-e in games. If cpu goes, then I'll switch, for now, i'm happy w/ the SB.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same filing about my IB. But I still want the 3770k in my rig.
> 
> What OCD? Lol
Click to expand...

feeling...
not filing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> feeling...
> not filing.


Either way they're both inside









Played Metro LL a couple of times this a weekend. Sucks you have to buy the Ranger mode (meh). Alright, had my fill, now going to fire up Crysis 3 to torture my 780s


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Played Metro LL a couple of times this a weekend. Sucks you have to buy the Ranger mode (meh). Alright, had my fill, now going to fire up Crysis 3 to torture my 780s


you rockin' just the three monitors or do you have a fourth for accessory.?
I took my accessory out.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Mostly recently was my second vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new rev 2 will be up tonight. I just need to finish two more bench till I release it it will take about a hour or so.


Okay that makes since then so the power target is even lower on the rev 2 ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you rockin' just the three monitors or do you have a fourth for accessory.?
> I took my accessory out.


Just the three dells. I keep the AB monitoring window up and enlarged to track my progress. I also slow down the rate of monitoring since I usually game a few hours at a time.

Metro still causing the system to crash but BF3 has been solid so far. Surely a metro issue that will be resolved with later updates/drivers. With the new controller, I can now increase my the fan's speed. Dropped a few ticks in temps ~7v.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> feeling...
> not filing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Either way they're both inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played Metro LL a couple of times this a weekend. Sucks you have to buy the Ranger mode (meh). Alright, had my fill, now going to fire up Crysis 3 to torture my 780s


Hey wermad, we just found our grama boy. Lol jk bro.


----------



## malmental

keep you chaps on your toes...


----------



## WiL11o6

Dumb question: How does boost work?

I have the EVGA SC edition where the stock clock is 967mhz. I put a +100 clock in Precision X and in GPU-Z, it shows up as 1067 clock with a boost of 1120mhz. When I play a game, it shows it as 1200mhz in game OSD and GPU-Z sensor tab, so which is it? How does it work?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I think you should flash back to your original bios or reflash the moded bios. I use one of sky's bios and i get nowhere near the power usage you're getting. There is something not quite right going on with your card. Be safe rather than sorry!!
> 
> Are you using K-boost?


No kboost is being used but I am starting to understand the new power % with this bios!

so they are not in line with the stock bios?

tonight I will try +80 (which seems to give me 1228mhz core) and set the power to 100%.

Ill report back and take a screenshot.

I have a hydrocopper block showing up tomorrow so I am happy to use a different bios if there is a more appropriate one?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey skynet, just went in and took a look at some photos of your current rig! Gotta say I am real impressed with your handy work!

It reminds me a lot of my build with the 2 680 classifieds in it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> keep you chaps on your toes...


I'll try









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Dumb question: How does boost work?
> 
> I have the EVGA SC edition where the stock clock is 967mhz. I put a +100 clock in Precision X and in GPU-Z, it shows up as 1067 clock with a boost of 1120mhz. When I play a game, it shows it as 1200mhz in game OSD and GPU-Z sensor tab, so which is it? How does it work?


after this it will not

*Front page updated*

*OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 2 : List released date 07/22/2013*

rev 2 update

Disable boost in all vBios.
Fixed TPD to 60% to 68% on load
Fixed Gigabyte WF vbios to act like a normal bios no more 1.212v all the time








Fixed Valley to show the real core clock.

*Nvflash command line to be use.*

*Nvflash --protectoff*
To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you will have a good flash

*Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 vBiosName.rom*
To flash our custom vBios or bios.

*After flash* it may require to re install Nvidia drivers. you don't need to clean all the drivers just run a nvidia setup and choose custom installation and make sure you check the box performance a clean instal. It will do. thumb.gif

*All Nvidia* reference GPU can use any vbios that are referencE "stock cooler". None reference cooler "Gigabyte ,ACX and HC" are not reference GPU in terms of dual fan profile or no fan like Hydro copper. it may work well but it may not. test it and let me know.


Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
None reference stock cooler
EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
None reference stock cooler
Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 131k .zip
None reference stock cooler
MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler

PS: don't trow a stone at me but give me your feedback OCN IS







,







,







not  and I want to see





















life is short. enjoy it.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> With either stock or Skyn3t mine barely hits 100%.
> 
> With stock, it NEVER got to 106%, on Skynet's, I believe due to the pretty high PTs, i almost never get to even 90%.
> 
> How are your temps?
> Setting an agressive fan curve is key to that, as temps go higher obviously goes the TDP.
> 
> At 1212mv with both cards on Skyn3t's bios my highest temp is 73C on my Reference cards in SLI
> and this temp is just top card which is warmer.
> 
> As I said in another post, I will NEVER in good conscience let my cards hit 80C. When they get closer to that I will lower my overclocks (which now are sitting on 1241 core +350 to +400 on memory)
> 
> Edit.: corrected values misstypes after cellphone post =P


All of what you are saying makes perfect sense, hence why I have no idea how I am getting the power % I am getting?? If you take a look at my screenshot you can see what clocks I am running and see how I have precision setup.

I might change to the HC bios that skynet is using once my waterblock comes in. I really want to have this card running @ 1250mhz+

I am currently stable @ 1215mhz on 1.176v core with no throttling in games and very minor throttling in benchmarks.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this it will not
> 
> *Front page updated*
> 
> *OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 2 : List released date 07/22/2013*
> 
> rev 2 update
> 
> Disable boost in all vBios.
> Fixed TPD to 60% to 68% on load
> Fixed Gigabyte WF vbios to act like a normal bios no more 1.212v all the time thumb.gif
> Fixed Valley to show the real core clock.
> 
> *Nvflash command line to be use.*
> 
> *Nvflash --protectoff*
> To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you will have a good flash
> 
> *Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 vBiosName.rom*
> To flash our custom vBios or bios.
> 
> *After flash* it may require to re install Nvidia drivers. you don't need to clean all the drivers just run a nvidia setup and choose custom installation and make sure you check the box performance a clean instal. It will do. thumb.gif
> 
> *All Nvidia* reference GPU can use any vbios that are referencE "stock cooler". None reference cooler "Gigabyte ,ACX and HC" are not reference GPU in terms of dual fan profile or no fan like Hydro copper. it may work well but it may not. test it and let me know.
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 131k .zip
> MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> 
> PS: don't trow a stone at me but give me your feedback OCN IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not  and I want to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is short. enjoy it.


Great work again!








I'll be testing them as soon as I get back home!

Just a sugestion, maybe you could list in a parenthesis or soemthing the coolers of each bios listed.
As you know I made this confusion before, just be obvious and so we can avoid some future headaches


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> All of what you are saying makes perfect sense, hence why I have no idea how I am getting the power % I am getting?? If you take a look at my screenshot you can see what clocks I am running and see how I have precision setup.
> 
> I might change to the HC bios that skynet is using once my waterblock comes in. I really want to have this card running @ 1250mhz+
> 
> I am currently stable @ 1215mhz on 1.176v core with no throttling in games and very minor throttling in benchmarks.


that's very good that you did your home work in analyzes instead of just trow words out







very very good brother.

PS: check the post above you I may have a fix for it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Great work again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be testing them as soon as I get back home!
> 
> Just a sugestion, maybe you could list in a parenthesis or soemthing the coolers of each bios listed.
> As you know I made this confusion before, just be obvious and so we can avoid some future headaches


good point I will do it right now.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> that's very good that you did your home work in analyzes instead of just trow words out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very good brother.
> 
> PS: check the post above you I may have a fix for it


I think you are doing amazing work mate and I thank you so much for your efforts (as does everyone in this club). I would never get angry because a bios you made doesnt work properly for me!

I am just hoping to get some opinions so I can work this problem out


----------



## trippinonprozac

EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip

Is that the bios you use skynet?

I am wondering which one to load up when I get my hydrocopper block...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> 
> Is that the bios you use skynet?
> 
> I am wondering which one to load up when I get my hydrocopper block...


yes, tha'ts the bios I use









it is 3 no E









shall we

Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
None reference stock cooler
EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
None reference stock cooler
Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 131k .zip
None reference stock cooler
MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
*also I forgot to add this all load after valley bench.*


----------



## Edge3903

shall we

Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
None reference stock cooler
EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
None reference stock cooler
Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 131k .zip
None reference stock cooler
MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
Reference stock cooler
*also I forgot to add this all load after valley bench.*









[/quote]

I know this is off topic, but skyn3t where did you get that skin for Precision X?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> shall we
> 
> Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 131k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> *also I forgot to add this all load after valley bench.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is off topic, but skyn3t where did you get that skin for Precision X?


I made it , it is available for download in the front page


----------



## Brianmz

Finally done, feels good to have everything idle at 20c and gpus top out at 39-40c.

Thanks to all of you guys that gave me tips on how to set the build up for water cooling.



Edit: I don't know why the site flipped the picture to it's side =/ and sorry for the crappy note 2 pic.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Finally done, feels good to have everything idle at 20c and gpus top out at 39-40c.
> 
> Thanks to all of you guys that gave me tips on how to set the build up for water cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't know why the site flipped the picture to it's side =/


yes you made it happen bro kudos for you. Can I ask for a clean photo for the SLI Bridge?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes you made it happen bro kudos for you. Can I ask for a clean photo for the SLI Bridge?


I'll take one with a DSLR camara tomorrow-wed and post it. Need to borrow the cam from a friend to take those clean pics.


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I made it , it is available for download in the front page


Question for you....do you take request for Skins?

I am looking for this skin like this 
but in Red and where the small ACX badge is, change that to say Classified as well as change the labels on the side of the skin to say Classified as well....or just a GTX 780 Classified ver of the one that you are using now....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Question for you....do you take request for Skins?
> 
> I am looking for this skin like this
> but in Red and where the small ACX badge is, change that to say Classified as well as change the labels on the side of the skin to say Classified as well....or just a GTX 780 Classified ver of the one that you are using now....


no sorry, it is too much work on that skin and also that skin is locked can't edit it, I have to re design all the skin images and code for it to work. Titan skin is locked too. I wish evga has not done it "locked the skin"


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no sorry, it is too much work on that skin and also that skin is locked can't edit it, I have to re design all the skin images and code for it to work. Titan skin is locked too. I wish evga has not done it "locked the skin"


OK, well thanks for the info about the skin being locked. I hope that someone at EVGA makes a GTX 780 Classy soon or later....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> OK, well thanks for the info about the skin being locked. I hope that someone at EVGA makes a GTX 780 Classy soon or later....


they will make it for sure. they are always late on skin's


----------



## Uzanar

Hey guys!

I have posted in this thread before regarding my GTX 780's weird behavior voltage-wise when overvolting but another thing that just crossed my mind was that my GTX 780 tops out at 1.150V at stock settings with the stock.BIOS and *not* 1.162V which 99% of people seem to get.

My card can reach 1.2V when putting 38+mV on it but the voltage still drops down and such which makes an overclock with overvoltage unreliable and as such I can only overclock without voltage which gives me a final stable OC of 1176MHz core clock and 6800MHz memory clock.
The OC itself is impressive and so is my ASIC quality (72.8%) but it feels like my card is defective and I don't know if I should send it back and get a new one or if I even can do that since it's actually stable at the 1.150V it runs at?

Have any of you guys seen someone post something similar in this thread before or do you also have one of "these cards"?


----------



## sudzmcduff

Anyone else had their bios flash lock up while saving old bios? currently debating closing the cmd prompt or waiting it out. been going for a couple minutes


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this it will not
> 
> *Front page updated*
> 
> *OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 2 : List released date 07/22/2013*
> 
> rev 2 update
> 
> Disable boost in all vBios.
> Fixed TPD to 60% to 68% on load
> Fixed Gigabyte WF vbios to act like a normal bios no more 1.212v all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed Valley to show the real core clock.
> 
> *Nvflash command line to be use.*
> 
> *Nvflash --protectoff*
> To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you will have a good flash
> 
> *Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 vBiosName.rom*
> To flash our custom vBios or bios.
> 
> *After flash* it may require to re install Nvidia drivers. you don't need to clean all the drivers just run a nvidia setup and choose custom installation and make sure you check the box performance a *clean instal*. It will do. thumb.gif
> 
> *All Nvidia* reference GPU can use any vbios that are referencE "stock cooler". None reference cooler "Gigabyte ,ACX and HC" are not reference GPU in terms of dual fan profile or no fan like Hydro copper. it may work well but it may not. test it and let me know.
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 131k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> 
> PS: don't trow a stone at me but give me your feedback OCN IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not  and I want to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is short. enjoy it.


Just so you are aware, the " Clean Install" feature in the install package has been broken for some time now and does not truly do a clean install. If you want to make sure it is a clean install you still have to remove everything manually. I was reading about this issue on EVGA's Forum last night. People have been having issues with it and noticed when they did the clean install and went in and looked in their program files and in the registry there were still a lot of Nvidia folders left. Just a heads up. I tried it out and noticed that it was not removing everything.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudzmcduff*
> 
> Anyone else had their bios flash lock up while saving old bios? currently debating closing the cmd prompt or waiting it out. been going for a couple minutes


you have to elevate CMD as admin. this way you will know when flash is done. if you have windows 8 just right click where the start bottom used to be and choose Command Prompt ( Admin )


----------



## sudzmcduff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you have to elevate CMD as admin. this way you will know when flash is done. if you have windows 8 just right click where the start bottom used to be and choose Command Prompt ( Admin )


It is running as admin on Win 7 Ultimate 64-Bit. This is what I'm looking at. been about 10 minutes.


----------



## sudzmcduff

wow. sorry for the worry. apparently takes 10 minutes or so to save the rom


----------



## AIienware

my 780 SC ACX bricks when I flash the modded vBIOS. The display appears "corrupted" like when pulling the cartridge out of a GBA/N64 game. Lines and stuff everywhere.

It goes back to normal when I flash the original vbios.

This is my original vbios https://mega.co.nz/#!TVBg3IhC!LJK1pEC4PcB1xgtbVWkpSQG1ZHsrOc_2V1_PAFjAni4


----------



## fear91

Where did you get that short SLI bridge ?


----------



## strong island 1

got my backplates today. Tracking says my evbot comes tommorrow.

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 07/23/2013, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Just so you are aware, the " Clean Install" feature in the install package has been broken for some time now and does not truly do a clean install. If you want to make sure it is a clean install you still have to remove everything manually. I was reading about this issue on EVGA's Forum last night. People have been having issues with it and noticed when they did the clean install and went in and looked in their program files and in the registry there were still a lot of Nvidia folders left. Just a heads up. I tried it out and noticed that it was not removing everything.


if you are Installing a new driver over the older driver you do need to do a clean fresh install, I do agree with it. I have done it many times. If you are not upgrade the drivers you are just replace the broken files with new one"not broken files" you just want to assign the new bios ID to the registry". If you know how to do it will work, if not you just mess things more.

what happen when you flash a bios is the bios ID changes and sometimes you boot into a big screen with "no nvidia drivers" but the drivers is there. windows has not recognized it yet some because you will and still have the old bios ID in the registry.

Trick: " sometimes if you remove the power cable from PSU for feel secs and press the power bottom to discharge the power in the psu" it may clear the windows memory cache with the older bios ID. than you boot with windows drivers."

"after bios flash you boot with windows built in drivers sometimes and many people don't know it till you check the drivers trough CP or NCP. when you see in windows CP you only see audio drivers sometimes physX and the rest of the drivers are locate in windows\system\??\?? because windows just decide to remove it from the CP.

It has been worked for me. like I always say " It may work for me but it doesn't mean it may work for you"


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudzmcduff*
> 
> It is running as admin on Win 7 Ultimate 64-Bit. This is what I'm looking at. been about 10 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudzmcduff*
> 
> wow. sorry for the worry. apparently takes 10 minutes or so to save the rom


did you got it right ? because you should see something like this

Code:



Code:


C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>nvflash --save defaultbios.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)

Select display adapter:
<0> D15U-50              (10DE,1004,1458,3604) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
<1> D15U-50              (10DE,1004,1458,3604) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
Select a number (ESC to quit):

if you have more than one GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIienware*
> 
> my 780 *SC ACX bricks when I flash the modded vBIOS*. The display appears "corrupted" like when pulling the cartridge out of a GBA/N64 game. Lines and stuff everywhere.
> 
> *It goes back to normal when I flash the original vbios.*
> 
> *This is my original vbios* https://mega.co.nz/#!TVBg3IhC!LJK1pEC4PcB1xgtbVWkpSQG1ZHsrOc_2V1_PAFjAni4


wait put yourself together first. you are saying thing over things that no make any sense.

stop editing things that you don't know. the original ACX bios and most bios has 229kb and yours has 194kb what you just did you can brick your GPU. now don't tell you had done it if was not you someone did.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> got my backplates today. Tracking says my evbot comes tommorrow.
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Tuesday, 07/23/2013, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey you wanna trade my HC for your Classy I give you a free DOTA game







, Im just mess with ya . so by tomorrow we will have some good thing going on them.


----------



## newone757

I defintely have a "dud" . Cant get it to go stable 1200 mhz. For now Ive just resulted to the stock 1163 clock of skynet's bios. Oh well


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I defintely have a "dud" . Cant get it to go stable 1200 mhz. For now Ive just resulted to the stock 1163 clock of skynet's bios. Oh well


Sorry to hear about you bad over clocker.









I know its luck of the draw...but I'm curious which brand you purchased?


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes, tha'ts the bios I use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is 3 no E


Sky...is this the best bios to use with a Classy card?

EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip

Or should should I use a different one from the list?

EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip

etc...

Thanks

EDIT: is there a vid that is recommended on how to best flash the bios?


----------



## AIienware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you got it right ? because you should see something like this
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\GTX 780 skyn3t vBios>nvflash --save defaultbios.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> Select display adapter:
> <0> D15U-50              (10DE,1004,1458,3604) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> <1> D15U-50              (10DE,1004,1458,3604) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
> Select a number (ESC to quit):
> 
> if you have more than one GPU.
> wait put yourself together first. you are saying thing over things that no make any sense.
> 
> stop editing things that you don't know. the original ACX bios and most bios has 229kb and yours has 194kb what you just did you can brick your GPU. now don't tell you had done it if was not you someone did.
> 
> 
> hey you wanna trade my HC for your Classy I give you a free DOTA game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Im just mess with ya . so by tomorrow we will have some good thing going on them.


it was 194kb when i saved it from GPU-Z. I didn't edit it at all, nor did anyone else, this card is two days old. This is SC ACX, will that make a difference?

slv07's SC ACX bios mod is also 194kb, and it also gives the same error. Is something wrong with my GPU?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIienware*
> 
> it was 194kb when i saved it from GPU-Z. I didn't edit it at all, nor did anyone else, this card is two days old. This is SC ACX, will that make a difference?
> 
> slv07's SC ACX bios mod is also 194kb, and it also gives the same error. Is something wrong with my GPU?


I think he thought you had a classy ACX, not a "common ACX".

So, for a common ACX, 194kb is the right size.
I don't have a clue though why you're geting those no-vid screens. Maybe you did mistakenly flashed the wrong bios whenever...

I sugest you to flash your stock bios back, delete everything else, then download the latest vmoded acx bios from the front page again to try and flash it. And of course reboot windows and make a clean install/delete old drivers between every flash session.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I think he thought you had a classy ACX, not a "common ACX".
> 
> So, for a common ACX, 194kb is the right size.
> I don't have a clue though why you're geting those no-vid screens. Maybe you did mistakenly flashed the wrong bios whenever...
> 
> I sugest you to flash your stock bios back, delete everything else, then download the latest vmoded acx bios from the front page again to try and flash it. And of course reboot windows and make a clean install/delete old drivers between every flash session.


yes both mine were 194kb


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> I defintely have a "dud" . Cant get it to go stable 1200 mhz. For now Ive just resulted to the stock 1163 clock of skynet's bios. Oh well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear about you bad over clocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its luck of the draw...but I'm curious which brand you purchased?


Never mind I just figured it out from the OP page. You have ASUS reference. Curiosity satisfied.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Okay i'm starting to get sick of this, my 780 whenever i'm in a game (though very graphically intensive games) i get horrible temps (stock cooler btw)

I use Precision X with a +130mhz core offset and 500mhz memory offset, 100% power target (have tried 106% doesn't really do anything good for me) and 90 on temp target. The temps i'm getting is around the 85-86C mark, and if i try to lower the temp target or prioritize it, throttles like hell and put the core clock from 1163 down to around 1000!! I have pretty sufficient air flow and though the air in my room is on the hotter side it isn't insanely hot. probably around 26-27C or so.

I have posted about this earlier and know i said it got better but apparently not, i haven't even set up overvoltage anymore. If i set the fan profile to about 75% or higher it will keep a somewhat steady clock with no throttle. I feel like i'm out of options. Other than to watercool is there anything i can do to lower my temps to a more healthy mid-high 70's i have even tried with removing the side panels, and putting a 120mm fan directly next to it and having the rest of my fans on max, even then same temps.

Can it be bad TIM or something like that it seems like no matter what i do it's the same temps. I do run very demanding games on 1440p so yeah of course it's a little rougher but nothing it shouldn't boil over for.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay i'm starting to get sick of this, my 780 whenever i'm in a game (though very graphically intensive games) i get horrible temps (stock cooler btw)
> 
> I use Precision X with a +130mhz core offset and 500mhz memory offset, 100% power target (have tried 106% doesn't really do anything good for me) and 90 on temp target. The temps i'm getting is around the 85-86C mark, and if i try to lower the temp target or prioritize it, throttles like hell and put the core clock from 1163 down to around 1000!! I have pretty sufficient air flow and though the air in my room is on the hotter side it isn't insanely hot. probably around 26-27C or so.
> 
> I have posted about this earlier and know i said it got better but apparently not, i haven't even set up overvoltage anymore. If i set the fan profile to about 75% or higher it will keep a somewhat steady clock with no throttle. I feel like i'm out of options. Other than to watercool is there anything i can do to lower my temps to a more healthy mid-high 70's i have even tried with removing the side panels, and putting a 120mm fan directly next to it and having the rest of my fans on max, even then same temps.
> 
> Can it be bad TIM or something like that it seems like no matter what i do it's the same temps. I do run very demanding games on 1440p so yeah of course it's a little rougher but nothing it shouldn't boil over for.


Have you changed to a custom fan profile as the stock one will allow the card to get up to 80c and throttle.

That is the first point to look at. See if that overclock allows you to maintain stability without throttling once the fan is ramped up more.

I have a reference card that is happy to run with a manual profile at 1202mhz core and not get higher than around 71c...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay i'm starting to get sick of this, my 780 whenever i'm in a game (though very graphically intensive games) i get horrible temps (stock cooler btw)
> 
> I use Precision X with a +130mhz core offset and 500mhz memory offset, 100% power target (have tried 106% doesn't really do anything good for me) and 90 on temp target. The temps i'm getting is around the 85-86C mark, and if i try to lower the temp target or prioritize it, throttles like hell and put the core clock from 1163 down to around 1000!! I have pretty sufficient air flow and though the air in my room is on the hotter side it isn't insanely hot. probably around 26-27C or so.
> 
> I have posted about this earlier and know i said it got better but apparently not, i haven't even set up overvoltage anymore. If i set the fan profile to about 75% or higher it will keep a somewhat steady clock with no throttle. I feel like i'm out of options. Other than to watercool is there anything i can do to lower my temps to a more healthy mid-high 70's i have even tried with removing the side panels, and putting a 120mm fan directly next to it and having the rest of my fans on max, even then same temps.
> 
> Can it be bad TIM or something like that it seems like no matter what i do it's the same temps. I do run very demanding games on 1440p so yeah of course it's a little rougher but nothing it shouldn't boil over for.


Thats really high,im running sli and not even my top card gets that high.then again its winter here (warm winter day tho)....Did you change that 200mm or is it still stock,also the cpu cooler could be dumping hot air inside your rig....


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey Jamaican, have you checked the ASIC on your Gainward card?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Have you changed to a custom fan profile as the stock one will allow the card to get up to 80c and throttle.
> 
> That is the first point to look at. See if that overclock allows you to maintain stability without throttling once the fan is ramped up more.
> 
> I have a reference card that is happy to run with a manual profile at 1202mhz core and not get higher than around 71c...


Yes of course i have custom fan profile, and quite aggressive too. it can easily maintain the clock at the 85C or so but it's just damn hot, and the weird thing is idle temps are as low as 32C.....









When it's at 80C the fan ramps up to about 75% and it wont stay there only if you raise it to 100% i know 5 degrees aint a whole lot difference from standard 80 at full load but still it's really annoying. I feel like it must be the thermal compound or something cuz it seems even as i said i remove side panels having it sit right next to a breezy window (right now actually) and having a cool 20C room temperature it still RAMPAGES up to those insane temps for no apperent reason, and my cpu is nicely cold too. I guess i got a bad batch or something i dunno


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thats really high,im running sli and not even my top card gets that high.then again its winter here (warm winter day tho)....Did you change that 200mm or is it still stock,also the cpu cooler could be dumping hot air inside your rig....


As i said in the post i even tried removing both side panels having a 120mm blow directly at it while having every fan spin at max also while next to a window who blows in cold air (as of now) to cool everything, and my cpu is only getting up to around 55-60C max while my gpu is at extreme hell mode









No haven't changed the 200mm yet but yeah ^^^^^ doesn't make sense to me when doing something like that. And the weirdest of all idle temps are as low as 32C or so


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey Jamaican, have you checked the ASIC on your Gainward card?


My Gainward is 83.6 and my Galaxy is 72.9....


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yes of course i have custom fan profile, and quite aggressive too. it can easily maintain the clock at the 85C or so but it's just damn hot, and the weird thing is idle temps are as low as 32C.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's at 80C the fan ramps up to about 75% and it wont stay there only if you raise it to 100% i know 5 degrees aint a whole lot difference from standard 80 at full load but still it's really annoying. I feel like it must be the thermal compound or something cuz it seems even as i said i remove side panels having it sit right next to a breezy window (right now actually) and having a cool 20C room temperature it still RAMPAGES up to those insane temps for no apperent reason, and my cpu is nicely cold too. I guess i got a bad batch or something i dunno


I would be re-applying some new TIM mate as it sounds like they have screwed it up!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Yes of course i have custom fan profile, and quite aggressive too. it can easily maintain the clock at the 85C or so but it's just damn hot, and the weird thing is idle temps are as low as 32C.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's at 80C the fan ramps up to about 75% and it wont stay there only if you raise it to 100% i know 5 degrees aint a whole lot difference from standard 80 at full load but still it's really annoying. I feel like it must be the thermal compound or something cuz it seems even as i said i remove side panels having it sit right next to a breezy window (right now actually) and having a cool 20C room temperature it still RAMPAGES up to those insane temps for no apperent reason, and my cpu is nicely cold too. I guess i got a bad batch or something i dunno


I would be re-applying some new TIM mate as it sounds like they have screwed it up!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> My Gainward is 83.6 and my Galaxy is 72.9....


Yeah my gainward is 82% I think.

If you ever want to match your cards let me know as I am going to buy a second 780 and I would like another Gainward with similar ASIC.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I would be re-applying some new TIM mate as it sounds like they have screwed it up!


Definitely will be trying that out soon have some MX-4 lying around hopefully that's good enough, also don't you also need to replace the thermal pads or can you just let them be as is?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I would be re-applying some new TIM mate as it sounds like they have screwed it up!


^^^^^^ This....Or your other option is to put the mesh panel on with 4x120mm fans and see if that helps in anyways....


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Definitely will be trying that out soon have some MX-4 lying around hopefully that's good enough, also don't you also need to replace the thermal pads or can you just let them be as is?


Pads should be fine mate as the temp that you are worried about is read directly from the core.

Some MX4 will be perfect and should reduce your temps by a large margin!


----------



## Brianmz

trippinonprozac I think your mouse is double clicking or something lol.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Pads should be fine mate as the temp that you are worried about is read directly from the core.
> 
> Some MX4 will be perfect and should reduce your temps by a large margin!


Alright will be doing this very soon, the only thing i don't have atm is Isopropyl alcohol so i don't know if i can remove it without it hmm









Edit: also what would be the preffered method of applying the TIM? Just like any cpu for example the pea method or maybe an X. Well or it doesn't matter maybe.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Alright will be doing this very soon, the only thing i don't have atm is Isopropyl alcohol so i don't know if i can remove it without it hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also what would be the preffered method of applying the TIM? Just like any cpu for example the pea method or maybe an X. Well or it doesn't matter maybe.


Pea method is fine.


----------



## AIienware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I think he thought you had a classy ACX, not a "common ACX".
> 
> So, for a common ACX, 194kb is the right size.
> I don't have a clue though why you're geting those no-vid screens. Maybe you did mistakenly flashed the wrong bios whenever...
> 
> I sugest you to flash your stock bios back, delete everything else, then download the latest vmoded acx bios from the front page again to try and flash it. And of course reboot windows and make a clean install/delete old drivers between every flash session.


didn't work


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Yeah my gainward is 82% I think.
> 
> If you ever want to match your cards let me know as I am going to buy a second 780 and I would like another Gainward with similar ASIC.


Not sure what im doing with these GPU'S yet,been thinking of selling them and go with 2 770's,then i thought ok maybe sell one and then go haswell,then the final thought was that i better keep them because the wife would be upset seeing how she paid for the last one....lol..


----------



## Seid Dark

I thought you have to evenly spread TIM on GPU? IIRC you also have to use more TIM than for CPU for optimal contact. I still use pea method for the CPU.

For cleaning I use Anti-Ice product from car shop, it's 92% alcohol and much cheaper than Isopropyl from pharmacy. Evaporates immediately after cleaning, has worked great for me.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not sure what im doing with these GPU'S yet,been thinking of selling them and go with 2 770's,then i thought ok maybe sell one and then go haswell,then the final thought was that i better keep them because the wife would be upset seeing how she paid for the last one....lol..


Lol that sounds like the kind of thought process I go through daily with my hardware! Totally understand! If you do decide to sell 1 of them though, Ill put my hand up for the Gainward


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this it will not
> 
> *Front page updated*
> 
> *OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 2 : List released date 07/22/2013*
> 
> rev 2 update
> 
> Disable boost in all vBios.
> Fixed TPD to 60% to 68% on load
> Fixed Gigabyte WF vbios to act like a normal bios no more 1.212v all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed Valley to show the real core clock.
> 
> *Nvflash command line to be use.*
> 
> *Nvflash --protectoff*
> To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you will have a good flash
> 
> *Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 vBiosName.rom*
> To flash our custom vBios or bios.
> 
> *After flash* it may require to re install Nvidia drivers. you don't need to clean all the drivers just run a nvidia setup and choose custom installation and make sure you check the box performance a clean instal. It will do. thumb.gif
> 
> *All Nvidia* reference GPU can use any vbios that are referencE "stock cooler". None reference cooler "Gigabyte ,ACX and HC" are not reference GPU in terms of dual fan profile or no fan like Hydro copper. it may work well but it may not. test it and let me know.
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> Gainward.GTX780.801036-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 131k .zip
> None reference stock cooler
> MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> PNY.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> Zotac.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> Reference stock cooler
> 
> PS: don't trow a stone at me but give me your feedback OCN IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not  and I want to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life is short. enjoy it.


EXCELLENT WORK ...+1 rep . i will be further testing the gigabyte gtx 780 wf with ur new bios , can the gpu be over clocked higher now
and i am glad that the voltages are now fixed


----------



## muhd86

•Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT

@sky ---the bios u mentioned says for refference stock coolers --but isnt the windforce edition non refference ......just asking , is the bios good to go , to be flashed on to gtx 780 gigabyte windforce edition gpus .


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I thought you have to evenly spread TIM on GPU? IIRC you also have to use more TIM than for CPU for optimal contact. I still use pea method for the CPU.
> 
> For cleaning I use Anti-Ice product from car shop, it's 92% alcohol and much cheaper than Isopropyl from pharmacy. Evaporates immediately after cleaning, has worked great for me.


Yeah would imagine you would need a bit more since the GK-110 is quite huge.

Also.... it seems i'm out of luck for now i need a small torx screwdriver to remove the heatsink..... CHRIST, why did they do that i have tons of different variant of Phillips screwdrivers, but of course no miniscule torx screwdriver..... jesus guess i'll have to buy some. Why is it also mixed there are both standard Phillips and torx WHY!!


----------



## strong island 1

skyn3t I tried the bios you posted in the Classified thread and it think it's the best bios I have tried so far. it works exactly like the TI bios but I just got my highest score in Valley. It's the 3rd highest score on OCN. I'm going to go post it in the Valley thread now. Thanks a lot for all your help. I'm addicted to benching Valley right now trying to tweak my score and see how high I can go. i forgot these were made for gaming.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> skyn3t I tried the bios you posted in the Classified thread and it think it's the best bios I have tried so far. it works exactly like the TI bios but I just got my highest score in Valley. It's the 3rd highest score on OCN. I'm going to go post it in the Valley thread now. Thanks a lot for all your help. I'm addicted to benching Valley right now trying to tweak my score and see how high I can go. i forgot these were made for gaming.


----------



## camoway

just scored over 3k on valley mark with the version 2 of skynets bios, the clocks are correct!!! so thanks skynet!

gpu1215mhz,1212volts 3500mhz on the ram.

QUESTioN? ^_^ we have no temp monitor on the ram so that's got me a little concerned.
Is okay to run at 1.212 volts and ram speeds at or above 500 as a daily driver?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Ok so I think the issue is actually precision??

I just loaded up version 2 of the bios and had a quick play. Have a look at this screenshot where I have run precision and GPUZ to monitor the TDP at the same time. GPUZ is reporting a MAX of 69% yet Precision is reporting 108%???

Any ideas?


----------



## gpvecchi

May someone suggest a good fan profile for stock cooler to keep away from 80°?
Thanks!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Still getting throttling all over the place @ 1220mhz and above with a power percentage of 115%...

Im going to try the HC bios now and see what happens...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> •Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT
> 
> @sky ---the bios u mentioned says for refference stock coolers --but isnt the windforce edition non refference ......just asking , is the bios good to go , to be flashed on to gtx 780 gigabyte windforce edition gpus .


for now you can use any reference vBios I made in any reference GPU. Try zotac bios it seems to give the best score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> skyn3t I tried the bios you posted in the Classified thread and it think it's the best bios I have tried so far. it works exactly like the TI bios but I just got my highest score in Valley. It's the 3rd highest score on OCN. I'm going to go post it in the Valley thread now. Thanks a lot for all your help. I'm addicted to benching Valley right now trying to tweak my score and see how high I can go. i forgot these were made for gaming.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well done bud told ya time is the key. and this is why I posted couple pages back "good score for who got the good chip now"









looks like my work is done now right







where is my cookies LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Still getting throttling all over the place @ 1220mhz and above with a power percentage of 115%...
> 
> Im going to try the HC bios now and see what happens...


trippinonprozac did you read the info in the front page about PT? if not go back that read. you are doing the same mistake like half of the members here. I'm not going to repeat it again i just want you guys to read it and do things right.

PS: hope the best for all and keep pushing those GPU to its limit.


----------



## revro

i changed my 2 side outtake fans (upper and lower side fans above the bottom intake fan) to intakes with dust filters. and in 20m valley test my gpu max temp went up 1C







but now i have 4 intake fans and 5 outtake fans








here the old photo of side fans and the rest of vipers


best
revro


----------



## 352227

Is a WEI of 8.2 for GTX 780 OC 3GB right??

I know it doesn't matter much but I thought it should be higher - a lot of 670 4gb are getting the same?

Cheers guys


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> May someone suggest a good fan profile for stock cooler to keep away from 80°?
> Thanks!


If using precision X, in the settings you can set profile 1 or 2 to automatically apply 1 for 2d 2 for 3d, so I just set my 3d to run @100% fan which keeps my maxxed out 780 @ 62c


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i changed my 2 side outtake fans (upper and lower side fans above the bottom intake fan) to intakes with dust filters. and in 20m valley test my gpu max temp went up 1C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now i have 4 intake fans and 5 outtake fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the old photo of side fans and the rest of vipers
> 
> 
> best
> revro


that looks to be a gigabyte gtx 780 wf edition --did u try the new rev 2.0 bios --pls share some valley benchmarks


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> for now you can use any reference vBios I made in any reference GPU. Try zotac bios it seems to give the best score.
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> well done bud told ya time is the key. and this is why I posted couple pages back "good score for who got the good chip now"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my work is done now right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is my cookies LOL
> trippinonprozac did you read the info in the front page about PT? if not go back that read. you are doing the same mistake like half of the members here. I'm not going to repeat it again i just want you guys to read it and do things right.
> 
> PS: hope the best for all and keep pushing those GPU to its limit.


will try the zotac one later today and then the rev 2.0 for gigabyte ---any speicifc reason why the zotac bios gives more score then the others .


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:
Originally Posted by skyn3t

yes, tha'ts the bios I use

it is 3 no E

Sky...is this the best bios to use with a Classy card?

EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip

Or should should I use a different one from the list?

EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip

etc...

Thanks

EDIT: is there a vid that is recommended on how to best flash the bios?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> that looks to be a gigabyte gtx 780 wf edition --did u try the new rev 2.0 bios --pls share some valley benchmarks


yes that is gb 780oc wf, but i am a coward so i dont flash







ou and i am cpu bottlenecked on my [email protected]
I have 53fps in heaven 4 and 59,5fps in valley (links in my sig) while others have valley in 70+fps









best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> that looks to be a gigabyte gtx 780 wf edition --did u try the new rev 2.0 bios --pls share some valley benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is gb 780oc wf, but i am a coward so i dont flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ou *and i am cpu bottlenecked on my [email protected]*
> I have 53fps in heaven 4 and 59,5fps in valley (links in my sig) while others have valley in 70+fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro
Click to expand...

not the one to say I told you so......









so now a platform upgrade next up.?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not the one to say I told you so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now a platform upgrade next up.?


Yikes! No kidding on the platform upgrade. I have never really paid attention to his CPU.


----------



## magicase

Is there any flash for the Asus 780 DirectCU II OC to unlock the voltage?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not the one to say I told you so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now a platform upgrade next up.?
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! No kidding on the platform upgrade. I have never really paid attention to his CPU.
Click to expand...

I've been saying that to him for months now..
back when he had a 660 and thought about SLi 660's I think it was, I told him he was at his CPU's limits..

no offense to him, just saying.
AT LEAST CRANK UP THE OVERCLOCK ON THE CURRENT CPU..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I've been saying that to him for months now..
> back when he had a 660 and thought about SLi 660's I think it was, I told him he was at his CPU's limits..
> 
> no offense to him, just saying.
> AT LEAST CRANK UP THE OVERCLOCK ON THE CURRENT CPU..


That is what I was thinking. Crank voltage to the moon and overclock as far as cooling will handle. If it dies, reason to upgrade!


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> May someone suggest a good fan profile for stock cooler to keep away from 80°?
> Thanks!


I scale mine to be at 100% RPM at 70c.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Is there any flash for the Asus 780 DirectCU II OC to unlock the voltage?


no but it has a 1.21v standard voltage with out moving any sliders just add the +37 in ab OR nvi and you get 1.236v.
will not work like that with any of the bios in this thread or programs that set voltage to 1.21v like gpu tweak

Easy voltage mods can be done to card even for beginner that can be found here
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2346


----------



## hypespazm

anyone getting around the 75-80 FPS with a single 780 in valley?


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> anyone getting around the 75-80 FPS with a single 780 in valley?


With official bios and without driver tweaks.

i7 3770Κ @ 4.5GHz


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> anyone getting around the 75-80 FPS with a single 780 in valley?


----------



## ofire

Another GTX 780 SC ACX owner here, I've been following this forum for awhile now, and decided to join in for some real fun. I ordered my 2nd card yesterday so soon will join the sli club as well. But as far as which bios has worked best for my card, I would have to say the EVGA.HC780.3072-core1032.5-PT+VOLT has worked wonders.
Before this I tried almost every bios and could never get my cards memory to be stable past the +166 point, now I can overclock it to +600. For the core I have always been able to hit a solid 1215 game stable core, but for game stable mem I can only push around +400 tops.


----------



## hypespazm

I have a EVGA 780 SC with modded bios And I cant even get to 70 on my benchmarks? Ive tried many different config's already any suggestions to get a stable 75 at the least


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> yes that is gb 780oc wf, but i am a coward so i dont flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ou and i am cpu bottlenecked on my [email protected]
> I have 53fps in heaven 4 and 59,5fps in valley (links in my sig) while others have valley in 70+fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


its a nice gpu , why not over clock the cpu and try from there ---i am scared to but its worth it in the end .........








for the epic gpu


----------



## hypespazm

how easy is it to fry one of these


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> how easy is it to fry one of these


It seems noone achieved that yet, and some people have even used 1.3+V!


----------



## hypespazm

im on 1212v modded bios but idk I run at stock at the moment cause Im not too good at the overclocking Ive tried almost everything to get 70fps and stable in valler.. and Nothing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> will try the zotac one later today and then the rev 2.0 for gigabyte ---any speicifc reason why the zotac bios gives more score then the others .


No, I just got the high score wile testing allv Bios before release. 126.8 I think in valley.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by skyn3t
> 
> yes, tha'ts the bios I use
> it is 3 no E
> Sky...is this the best bios to use with a Classy card?
> 
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> 
> Or should should I use a different one from the list?
> 
> EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> etc...
> Thanks
> EDIT: is there a vid that is recommended on how to best flash the bios?


I don't but I have a screen shot wile flashing it may help ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> no but it has a 1.21v standard voltage with out moving any sliders just add the +37 in ab OR nvi and you get 1.236v.
> will not work like that with any of the bios in this thread or programs that set voltage to 1.21v like gpu tweak
> 
> Easy voltage mods can be done to card even for beginner that can be found here
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2346


cowie , how was the bios I sent to you with the hardmod gpu you have.? Tell me I like to know


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> trippinonprozac did you read the info in the front page about PT? if not go back that read. you are doing the same mistake like half of the members here. I'm not going to repeat it again i just want you guys to read it and do things right.


The OP doesn't explain much about why different bios or different software report different TDP. I personally have no throttling but I don't really know what TDP report to believe the one from your bios or the TDP report from TI bios. The TDP might be reporting the same for you in every bios but it obviously isn't reporting the same for some of us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Still getting throttling all over the place @ 1220mhz and above with a power percentage of 115%...
> 
> Im going to try the HC bios now and see what happens...


trippinonprozac --- Your throttling might be solved my just using 100% power target....

*But it won't solve this problem*

Last night I went and flashed two different bios and ran 2 test each bios. One test with 100% slider and one with 115% slider. Oddly the TI bios always displays around 70% PT no matter what I set on the slider to. But skyn3t bios reports different numbers when I use different sliders. This leads me to believe skyn3t bios is accurate but TI is not accurate. I tried messaging skyn3t with this finding but he just said I'm doing it wrong because I'm not using the slider at 100%. But below you can see I ran both runs from both bios's at 100% slider and one reports 70% power target and one reports 89% power target, this is with both bios power sliders set to 100%.

TI Bios with 100% slider - Power target doesn't go over 70%



HC Bios with 100% slider - Power target goes up to 89%
same with rev 1 and rev 2



TI bios at 115% slider - Power target doesn't go over 69%



HC Bios slider 115% - Power target goes over 102%



My first impression is that skyn3t bios is correct. But what makes me less sure of that is the fact that GPUz reports the same numbers as the TI bios did. So there can only be two possibility.

1. The TI bios and GPUz are both buggy and only report 69% power target all the time (no matter what slider settings you use and no matter what bios you use gpuz says the same thing)
or
2. skyn3t bios is reporting wrong numbers to Precision and has a bug

My guess is most likely #1

Here is a photo also of proof like trippinonprozac posted that shows. GPUz and Precision both reporting different power target numbers.

Only difference is I ran this one with 100% power target. But they are still both reporting different numbers.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The OP doesn't explain much about why different bios or different software report different TDP. I personally have no throttling but I don't really know what TDP report to believe the one from your bios or the TDP report from TI bios. The TDP might be reporting the same for you in every bios but it obviously isn't reporting the same for some of us.
> trippinonprozac --- Your throttling might be solved my just using 100% power target....
> 
> *But it won't solve this problem*
> 
> Last night I went and flashed two different bios and ran 2 test each bios. One test with 100% slider and one with 115% slider. Oddly the TI bios always displays around 70% PT no matter what I set on the slider to. But skyn3t bios reports different numbers when I use different sliders. This leads me to believe skyn3t bios is accurate but TI is not accurate. I tried messaging skyn3t with this finding but he just said I'm doing it wrong because I'm not using the slider at 100%. But below you can see I ran both runs from both bios's at 100% slider and one reports 70% power target and one reports 89% power target, this is with both bios power sliders set to 100%.
> 
> TI Bios with 100% slider - Power target doesn't go over 70%
> 
> 
> 
> HC Bios with 100% slider - Power target goes up to 89%
> same with rev 1 and rev 2
> 
> 
> 
> TI bios at 115% slider - Power target doesn't go over 69%
> 
> 
> 
> HC Bios slider 115% - Power target goes over 102%
> 
> 
> 
> My first impression is that skyn3t bios is correct. But what makes me less sure of that is the fact that GPUz reports the same numbers as the TI bios did. So there can only be two possibility.
> 
> 1. The TI bios and GPUz are both buggy and only report 69% power target all the time (no matter what slider settings you use and no matter what bios you use gpuz says the same thing)
> or
> 2. skyn3t bios is reporting wrong numbers to Precision and has a bug
> 
> My guess is most likely #1
> 
> Here is a photo also of proof like trippinonprozac posted that shows. GPUz and Precision both reporting different power target numbers.
> 
> Only difference is I ran this one with 100% power target. But they are still both reporting different numbers.


@ sky ur views on the above are needed ...


----------



## tiaolipa

*Unoe*, what worries me is that it is not happening to everyone, being my worry to find out what is causing this behavior.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Okay have a question right before i'm about to pop off my 780 heatsink and replace the TIM, does it void the warranty to do so? I wouldn't imagine that it would but just to be sure.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay have a question right before i'm about to pop off my 780 heatsink and replace the TIM, does it void the warranty to do so? I wouldn't imagine that it would but just to be sure.


I know it doesn't with an EVGA, but you have a Gigabyte? You might want to contact them and find out.


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I scale mine to be at 100% RPM at 70c.


100%@70°? It seems noisy...


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I know it doesn't with an EVGA, but you have a Gigabyte? You might want to contact them and find out.


Okay thanks will check it out, can't think of a reason it would be different from manufactures since it's basically the same card but yeah better to be sure.


----------



## philharmonik

So excited today! Look whats sitting at home waiting for me!







My wife took a pic and sent it to me to torture me while I'm at work!







Its the Gigabyte 780WF3 btw.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I know it doesn't with an EVGA, but you have a Gigabyte? You might want to contact them and find out.


Okay just checked out their RMA page and found this

So i think that would be fine right? As long as i there is no physical damage, i mean there is no way they would be able to prove i replaced the TIM anyways.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> So excited today! Look whats sitting at home waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife took a pic and sent it to me to torture me while I'm at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the Gigabyte 780WF3 btw.


just one or you get two for SLI.?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> 100%@70°? It seems noisy...


It is.

but not more than the H100 at full speed with 4 fans


----------



## philharmonik

Just one for now. Had to sell both of my old 580LE's to get it. Going to go SLI later on though for sure!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous Inc*
> 
> Okay just checked out their RMA page and found this
> 
> So i think that would be fine right? As long as i there is no physical damage, i mean there is no way they would be able to prove i replaced the TIM anyways.


Seems so to me. If anything, a better TIM application should be appreciated as that would help from having a future RMA.


----------



## WiL11o6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*


How are you guys able to get 75-80? I'm only sitting at 65 FPS with mine clocked at 1200mhz.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> How are you guys able to get 75-80? I'm only sitting at 65 FPS with mine clocked at 1200mhz.


He has a Classified GTX 780 also most people are using the tweaks allowed in the Unigine Valley Benchmark thread.


----------



## Anonymous Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Seems so to me. If anything, a better TIM application should be appreciated as that would help from having a future RMA.


Alright sounds good, really hope i will see better temperatures, getting 86C or so under load with lots of airflow and not too hot environment


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> How are you guys able to get 75-80? I'm only sitting at 65 FPS with mine clocked at 1200mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> He has a Classified GTX 780 also most people are using the tweaks allowed in the Unigine Valley Benchmark thread.


Well I have the WF3 and I'm getting ~65 fps @ stock clocks, so something's definitely wrong with his overclock. Probably throttling, it happened to me when I was pushing to hard. @ 1189 / 1753 (7012) I'm getting ~73 fps without any driver tweaks and ~75 fps with the driver set to performance over quality. I'm still reluctant to flash my bios though and try a higher overclock.


----------



## malmental

what is the ASIC on your WF3..?


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what is the ASIC on your WF3..?


67,4


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what is the ASIC on your WF3..?
> 
> 
> 
> 67,4
Click to expand...

65.7


----------



## revro

well stock clocks of wf3 are 1084mhz in boost, so if you get 65fps and i get 59,5fps the bottleneck is not that big. besides only games i experience it is in crysis 3 or bf3 and in neither its debilitating. now i would like to go with 4930k but then again, do i actually need it or just want







or could i live with it and wait for 8 core 600buck chip









best
revro


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Well I have the WF3 and I'm getting ~65 fps @ stock clocks, so something's definitely wrong with his overclock. Probably throttling, it happened to me when I was pushing to hard. @ 1189 / 1753 (7012) I'm getting ~73 fps without any driver tweaks and ~75 fps with the driver set to performance over quality. I'm still reluctant to flash my bios though and try a higher overclock.


I didn't throttle once thru that entire run. 1359mhz the entire way. 85fps is not easy to achieve. If you look I am only behind Mr. Too Shorts amazing titan and a zombified titan ln2 run. I think that is pretty amazing.

Also this just came so I should be able to go even higher tonight. The only tweak I did was change the slider to prefer performance. With Valley you don't get a lot of increase with higher core clocks. The memory really matters and mine is stuck at 7450 right now.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I didn't throttle once thru that entire run. 1359mhz the entire way. 85fps is not easy to achieve. If you look I am only behind Mr. Too Shorts amazing titan and a zombified titan ln2 run. I think that is pretty amazing.


I was referring to the guy who said he gets 65 fps @ 1200 core. Your card is a beast, no doubt about that


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> I was referring to the guy who said he gets 65 fps @ 1200 core. Your card is a beast, no doubt about that


Oh ok I'm sorry. I'm being too defensive. I thought you were talking to me. Your card sounds awesome.


----------



## WiL11o6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Well I have the WF3 and I'm getting ~65 fps @ stock clocks, so something's definitely wrong with his overclock. Probably throttling, it happened to me when I was pushing to hard. @ 1189 / 1753 (7012) I'm getting ~73 fps without any driver tweaks and ~75 fps with the driver set to performance over quality. I'm still reluctant to flash my bios though and try a higher overclock.


Thanks,

I bumped voltage +13mv to see how it differs and it went up to 69 fps. Here's the graph while the test was being run, still seems like throttle? I don't know how to read the graph for power limit and voltage limit.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/v8s.png/

If it throttles, how do I correct that? Increase voltage or decrease clocks until there's a balance?


----------



## Vapochilled

Hello everyone!
Just got my Gigabyte OC WF!
The guy had a i5 with SLI and the SLI was not giving any additional boost at all.
So, he sold me this one for 450e







I have the receipt and the 3 years of warranty from the store. The card has less than 2 weeks.

I'm going to remove my precious Ati 7950







and put this baby.
My ATI is using generic water blocks. I'm going to remove them and I will try to mount them on this beast!
I saw a lot of Bios and other stuff. I've been using ATI since Radeon 9500 pro. Before that just the voodoos and matrox







hahahah

Should I flash the HC bios or something?
Anyone could point me out the best bios and the page where it is?







Also about flashing btw








I will post some results after that:thumb:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> @ sky ur views on the above are needed ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> *Unoe*, what worries me is that it is not happening to everyone, being my worry to find out what is causing this behavior.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The OP doesn't explain much about why different bios or different software report different TDP. I personally have no throttling but I don't really know what TDP report to believe the one from your bios or the TDP report from TI bios. The TDP might be reporting the same for you in every bios but it obviously isn't reporting the same for some of us.
> trippinonprozac --- Your throttling might be solved my just using 100% power target....
> 
> *But it won't solve this problem*
> 
> Last night I went and flashed two different bios and ran 2 test each bios. One test with 100% slider and one with 115% slider. Oddly the TI bios always displays around 70% PT no matter what I set on the slider to. But skyn3t bios reports different numbers when I use different sliders. This leads me to believe skyn3t bios is accurate but TI is not accurate. I tried messaging skyn3t with this finding but he just said I'm doing it wrong because I'm not using the slider at 100%. But below you can see I ran both runs from both bios's at 100% slider and one reports 70% power target and one reports 89% power target, this is with both bios power sliders set to 100%.
> 
> TI Bios with 100% slider - Power target doesn't go over 70%
> 
> 
> 
> HC Bios with 100% slider - Power target goes up to 89%
> same with rev 1 and rev 2
> 
> 
> 
> TI bios at 115% slider - Power target doesn't go over 69%
> 
> 
> 
> HC Bios slider 115% - Power target goes over 102%
> 
> 
> 
> My first impression is that skyn3t bios is correct. But what makes me less sure of that is the fact that GPUz reports the same numbers as the TI bios did. So there can only be two possibility.
> 
> 1. The TI bios and GPUz are both buggy and only report 69% power target all the time (no matter what slider settings you use and no matter what bios you use gpuz says the same thing)
> or
> 2. skyn3t bios is reporting wrong numbers to Precision and has a bug
> 
> My guess is most likely #1
> 
> Here is a photo also of proof like trippinonprozac posted that shows. GPUz and Precision both reporting different power target numbers.
> 
> Only difference is I ran this one with 100% power target. But they are still both reporting different numbers.


Here is your accurate answer. How simple is that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6250#post_20463145

Ps: if anyone has something to say or ask post it here. Don't pm me I got a full mailbox and I do need to use it with some other things.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm on damn mobile don't expect to quote
Damn double post


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> for now you can use any reference vBios I made in any reference GPU. Try zotac bios it seems to give the best score.
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> well done bud told ya time is the key. and this is why I posted couple pages back "good score for who got the good chip now"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my work is done now right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is my cookies LOL
> trippinonprozac did you read the info in the front page about PT? if not go back that read. you are doing the same mistake like half of the members here. I'm not going to repeat it again i just want you guys to read it and do things right.
> 
> PS: hope the best for all and keep pushing those GPU to its limit.


Yeah I have read it but when set to 100% it simply hits the target constantly and throttles too...

Why would GPUZ be giving me a different reading and showing that I am only using around 70% max when @ 1241mhz?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> for now you can use any reference vBios I made in any reference GPU. Try zotac bios it seems to give the best score.
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> well done bud told ya time is the key. and this is why I posted couple pages back "good score for who got the good chip now"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my work is done now right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is my cookies LOL
> trippinonprozac did you read the info in the front page about PT? if not go back that read. you are doing the same mistake like half of the members here. I'm not going to repeat it again i just want you guys to read it and do things right.
> 
> PS: hope the best for all and keep pushing those GPU to its limit.


Yeah I have read it but when set to 100% it simply hits the target constantly and throttles too...

Why would GPUZ be giving me a different reading and showing that I am only using around 70% max when @ 1241mhz?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> for now you can use any reference vBios I made in any reference GPU. Try zotac bios it seems to give the best score.
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> well done bud told ya time is the key. and this is why I posted couple pages back "good score for who got the good chip now"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like my work is done now right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is my cookies LOL
> trippinonprozac did you read the info in the front page about PT? if not go back that read. you are doing the same mistake like half of the members here. I'm not going to repeat it again i just want you guys to read it and do things right.
> 
> PS: hope the best for all and keep pushing those GPU to its limit.


Yeah I have read it but when set to 100% it simply hits the target constantly and throttles too...

Why would GPUZ be giving me a different reading and showing that I am only using around 70% max when @ 1241mhz?


----------



## trippinonprozac

haha stupid work interenet! Im restarting my computer!!!!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here is your accurate answer. How simple is that.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6250#post_20463145
> 
> Ps: if anyone has something to say or ask post it here. Don't pm me I got a full mailbox and I do need to use it with some other things.


There is a serious language barrier going on here. Do you read my post with Google translate ? Most the questions I have asked get answered with answers that have nothing to do with the question.

skyn3t your a brilliant guy and have done better as a op then most threads I have seen. Your work on these Bios's is nothing short of amazing you got my props.

I understand the reason you don't answer my questions is you don't understand what I'm even asking so I just won't bother you any longer.

If anyone else know the answer please let me know.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There is a serious language barrier going on here. Do you read my post with Google translate ? Most the questions I have asked get answered with answers that have nothing to do with the question.
> 
> skyn3t your a brilliant guy and have done better as a op then most threads I have seen. Your work on these Bios's is nothing short of amazing you got my props.
> 
> I understand the reason you don't answer my questions is you don't understand what I'm even asking so I just won't bother you any longer.
> 
> If anyone else know the answer please let me know.


Agreed, Skyn3t does an amazing job but there is something funny going on with the readings between GPUZ and Precision.

My waterblock arrives today so I will put it on and do some further testing tonight.

1 thing is for sure, there is no way that @ 1230mhz and over I am using 340w TDP...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> There is a serious language barrier going on here. *Do you read my post with Google translate ?* Most the questions I have asked get answered with answers that have nothing to do with the question.
> 
> skyn3t *your a brilliant* guy and have done better as a op then most threads I have seen. Your work on these Bios's is nothing short of amazing *you got my props.*
> 
> I understand the reason you don't answer my questions is you don't understand what I'm even asking so I just won't bother you any longer.
> 
> If anyone else know the answer please let me know.


really ? you just offended me
now you sucked it ?
what is wrong with you? are you going to be another Renayre in this thread ? if you are not happy with I have been telling, please excuse me and google it. if you GPU won't work like mine or other here that's not my problem.

How many times you need to read that some software don't read things accurate like it should be. do you know why overclockers keep all the voltmeter connected in the mobo and gpu? to get thing right , if you find yourself in that position buy those tolls and test it yourself. I'm really tired I had a bad damn day and when I come home to relax a bit on *OUR* thread I find insult's. That's not nice , you just bashed me and right after you put a red carpet so I can walk.  you need to choose a side. you know what I mean

oh I almost forgot. why don't ask svl7 the same thing? just be nice with him. because he won't his forum. just advice.

don't get me wrong I'm just saying. maybe is not what you want read. so.
have a good day.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Yeah I have read it but when set to 100% it simply hits the target constantly and throttles too...
> 
> Why would GPUZ be giving me a different reading and showing that I am only using around 70% max when @ 1241mhz?


That question doesn't concern me as much as the fact that two different bios's give me different readings. When you look at my pics. When I load the TI bios I can make Precision report the same numbers as GPUz. So for your standpoint looking at precision and GPUz on the same bios and you have different numbers. I would just take the wild guess as to say that GPUz is wrong.

But what would be interesting is if you where able to load the TI bios (link below) and not throttle. I would urge you to test that and report back for my own curiosity. But I understand you may not want to do that or have time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'.zip 130k .zip file


When I use this bios my GPUz and precision report the same numbers and there is not the discrepancy between the two applications like the other Bios. But maybe you could test that out before the waterblock. Because you will likely now throttle after the water block anyway. I can't get either bios to throttle with my water block installed. It would be nice to confirm that before you went with the block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> really ? you just offended me
> now you sucked it ?
> what is wrong with you? are you going to be another Renayre in this thread ? if you are not happy with I have been telling, please excuse me and google it. if you GPU won't work like mine or other here that's not my problem.
> 
> How many times you need to read that some software don't read things accurate like it should be. do you know why overclockers keep all the voltmeter connected in the mobo and gpu? to get thing right , if you find yourself in that position buy those tolls and test it yourself. I'm really tired I had a bad damn day and when I come home to relax a bit on *OUR* thread I find insult's. That's not nice , you just bashed me and right after you put a red carpet so I can walk.  you need to choose a side. you know what I mean
> 
> oh I almost forgot. why don't ask svl7 the same thing? just be nice with him. because he won't his forum. just advice.
> 
> don't get me wrong I'm just saying. maybe is not what you want read. so.
> have a good day.


skyn3t I have nothing but love and good feeling in my tummy when I think of you.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That question doesn't concern me as much as the fact that two different bios's give me different readings. When you look at my pics. When I load the TI bios I can make Precision report the same numbers as GPUz. So for your standpoint looking at precision and GPUz on the same bios and you have different numbers. I would just take the wild guess as to say that GPUz is wrong.
> 
> But what would be interesting is if you where able to load the TI bios (link below) and not throttle. I would urge you to test that and report back for my own curiosity. But I understand you may not want to do that or have time.
> When I use this bios my GPUz and precision report the same numbers and there is not the discrepancy between the two applications like the other Bios. But maybe you could test that out before the waterblock. Because you will likely now throttle after the water block anyway. I can't get either bios to throttle with my water block installed. It would be nice to confirm that before you went with the block.


Happy to do that for you and test mate.

I am in Australia so its morning here right now. Ill be putting my waterblock on when I get home and will flash that bios and test for you. Ill PM you the details once done.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Ill perform the test before the waterblock ;-)


----------



## Vapochilled

Master skyn3t, can you please help?
Im going crazy to start testing this beast!


----------



## philharmonik

Wow! Just installed my Gigabyte 780 WF3 and man is this thing silent! Even with the fans cranked at 100% I can still barely hear them over my case fans. My old 580LE was much louder than this! Here is a quick run in Valley, no tweaks, just straight out of the box.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is what I was thinking. Crank voltage to the moon and overclock as far as cooling will handle. If it dies, reason to upgrade!


ROFL, I like your style







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> anyone getting around the 75-80 FPS with a single 780 in valley?


Yep... SC ACX did that for me right when I got it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/5080_40#post_20079611


----------



## Vapochilled

Just got my WF3.
Should I flash the Bios from skyn3t? Rev2?
which one?

BTW, should I flash it via DOS?


----------



## Urobulus

Sky I will give a shot at your Version 2 bios for my ACX soon









Finally done transplanting everything in my new Corsair 540 case: my 780s are quite happy in it
















(and no it's not as bright as on the picture: just a very faint blue aura around the computer in the complete darkness, doesn't mess with my gaming sessions at all







)

Sorry for the quality: I'm a terrible photographer and so is my ****ty Android... Next stop for me: full water cooling line in the next 2-4 weeks!









http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## skyn3t

*@ UNOE*

I'm going to write this one time only and explain what and why you don't understand Precision X and GPU-Z and i will add MSI Kombustor.

Precision X

GPU-z

MSI Kombustor

*Red rectangle* - In Precision X / GPU-Z / kombustor report live TDP it will goes UP and DOWN

*Yellow rectangle* - Only Precision X report the MAX TDP you had reach it does keep it in HDWMonitor the Top Max value as a LOG, you can see in the yellow rectangle



GPU-Z / kombustor - won't report LOG it only shows you the LIVE TDP. this is why you find it confuse, My bios reports the right TDP as you can see the stock bios show almost the same. POST #6252 same as for core clock / memory and etc etc....

now you want to compare a MAX 90 TDP LOG with 69 TDP live? this don't make any sense. you are looking the screen for days and you still don't get it.

what don't make sense is increasing TDP and want it to have LOW TDP.









Power slide 115% and Power target 102
another fail MAX LOG TDP with Live report TDP in GPU-Z
90 on Precision X and 69 on GPU-Z
I used you own picture to describe what is wrong.


another fail
How come Nvidia /EVGA /Gigabyte /Asus / Inno3D/ MSI / Zotac name it. buid a GPU , code a bios slap it into eeprom to command and report everything right and some GUY come and hack a freaking bios like I did make it report low TDP? Is this make sense?







another fail.
Quote:


> TI bios at 115% slider - Power target doesn't go over 69%


source
stock bios report the same as vBios







I linked it already. here we go again


*EDITED
*

since I don't use GPU-Z much I forgot about the option to click in the rectangle clock's where it shows the MHz TDP and bunch of things, It does have a LOG too











what else you need to know. if this don't prove anything to you sell you RiG and go back to nitendo because PS4/XBOX will be too advance.

and night night I'm damn tired. I already lost much of my time today.


----------



## Urobulus

Now now no need to get cocky and insulting here guys: can we just stop that crap and just group hug like brothers?
















Change of subject: my new Corsair 540 case is actually giving 3 degrees less on my ACXs and 2 less for the CPU in idle... Looking good!









Should try the Rev 2 bios for my ACX twins soon, by the beginning of next week when I'll have time so I'll chime back with the results whenever I can (Rev 1 didn't give me any improvement at all and introduced throttling for me).


----------



## lowgun

Sorry to bother all, but I have an EVGA SC. Which BIOS should I use from the OP? I only see Hydrocopper and ACX.


----------



## Vapochilled

maybe you could advise me before I break my new WF







Getting crazy for waiting for you answer master!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Now now no need to get cocky and insulting here guys: can we just stop that crap and just group hug like brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change of subject: my new Corsair 540 case is actually giving 3 degrees less on my ACXs and 2 less for the CPU in idle... Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should try the Rev 2 bios for my ACX twins soon, by the beginning of next week when I'll have time so I'll chime back with the results whenever I can (Rev 1 didn't give me any improvement at all and introduced throttling for me).


I think I am going to pickup one of them! They look amazing for the price!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Now now no need to get cocky and insulting here guys: can we just stop that crap and just group hug like brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change of subject: my new Corsair 540 case is actually giving 3 degrees less on my ACXs and 2 less for the CPU in idle... Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should try the Rev 2 bios for my ACX twins soon, by the beginning of next week when I'll have time so I'll chime back with the results whenever I can (Rev 1 didn't give me any improvement at all and introduced throttling for me).


that's good any temp drop is welcome and believe or not I does make difference.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Sorry to bother all, but I have an EVGA SC. Which BIOS should I use from the OP? I only see Hydrocopper and ACX.


any reference bios look under the bios name it will say reference and no reference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Just got my Gigabyte OC WF!
> The guy had a i5 with SLI and the SLI was not giving any additional boost at all.
> So, he sold me this one for 450e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the receipt and the 3 years of warranty from the store. The card has less than 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm going to remove my precious Ati 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put this baby.
> My ATI is using generic water blocks. I'm going to remove them and I will try to mount them on this beast!
> I saw a lot of Bios and other stuff. I've been using ATI since Radeon 9500 pro. Before that just the voodoos and matrox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah
> 
> Should I flash the HC bios or something?
> Anyone could point me out the best bios and the page where it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also about flashing btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some results after that:thumb:


You can use the Gigabyte vBios no need to HC vBios.









damn can't go to bed


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> that's good any temp drop is welcome and believe or not I does make difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any reference bios look under the bios name it will say reference and no reference
> 
> You can use the Gigabyte vBios no need to HC vBios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn can't go to bed


yes master!!







heheheh

I will! Should I use DOS to flash? or can I use the windows cmd?


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear about you bad over clocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its luck of the draw...but I'm curious which brand you purchased?


Asus. bought on day 1 of availability. Played the lottery and lost. Still an awesome card, just not an awesome clocker

edit:: Whoops you figured it out lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> yes master!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheheh
> 
> I will! Should I use DOS to flash? or can I use the windows cmd?


either way







I prefer DOS.

"my things you know"
F0 97 FF 38 F9 06 F5 0B 87 01 92 E0 00 3D F4 7D


----------



## Vapochilled

what the heck is this 0 card?

"D:\nvflash_windows_5.142>nvflash.exe --protectoff

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.142)

NOTE: Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible:
BR04 (05B1h) (10DE,05B1,10DE,C55E) H:--:NRM B:04,PCI,D:00,F:00

Select display adapter:
<0> BR04 (05B1h) (10DE,05B1,10DE,C55E) H:--:NRM B:08,PCI,D:00,F:00"
<1> GeForce GTX 780 (10DE,1004,1458,3604) H:09:SP0 B:0B,PCI,D:00,F:00

Select a number (ESC to quit): 1
Adapter: GeForce GTX 780 (10DE,1004,1458,3604) H:09:SP0 B:0B,PCI,D:00,F:00


----------



## Vapochilled

Anyway... done... here it is:

D:\nvflash_windows_5.142>nvflash.exe -i1 -4 -5 -6 custom.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.142)

NOTE: Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible:
BR04 (05B1h) (10DE,05B1,10DE,C55E) H:--:NRM B:04,PCI,D:00,F:00

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(sAdapter:
GeForce GTX 780 (10DE,1004,1458,3604) H:09:SP0 B:0B,PCI,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:80.10.36.00.01 ID:10DE:1004:1458:3604
GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:80.10.36.00.01 ID:10DE:1004:1458:3604
GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board))...

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Clearing original firmware image...
.
Storing updated firmware image...
........
Verifying update...
Update successful.

Hum? The Bios was already there? Maybe the previous owner did something already? :\


----------



## Vapochilled

Haaaa Haaaaaaa! Now I have the 115% available and my voltage unlocked in precisionX

Great!
Any values I should use as starter?

PS: Great work skyn3t







!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Sky...is this the best bios to use with a Classy card?
> 
> EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> 
> Or should should I use a different one from the list?
> 
> EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip
> 
> etc...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: is there a vid that is recommended on how to best flash the bios?


No vid but it will help you. sorry for the delay but i was going trough all those post i has lost and believe or not my OCN Notify thread is bugged again. still no email with thread update's.

take a look here



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Never mind I just figured it out from the OP page. You have ASUS reference. Curiosity satisfied.


sorry for the dealy we do have Asus









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Haaaa Haaaaaaa! Now I have the 115% available and my voltage unlocked in precisionX
> 
> Great!
> Any values I should use as starter?
> 
> PS: Great work skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


pump the voltage to 1.212v add +314 to GPU clock offset it will boost to 1215Mhz add +200 on memory and bench it , use 3Dmark first if you have.
increase the memory by +20 or +40 after bench, and remember always restart after each bench


----------



## Vapochilled

hummm









No go...

1.212v
Power:115
target: 95
TDP in GPUZ reaching 69 +/- 70 max
max temp: 60cº

with +300 core
with + 200 mem

Valley hangs after 10secs

Core reduced to +290
Valley hanged after 3 min









Hummm... maybe I have a bad OC Gigabyte WF card









Any ideas?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Haaaa Haaaaaaa! Now I have the 115% available and my voltage unlocked in precisionX
> 
> Great!
> Any values I should use as starter?
> 
> PS: Great work skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> hummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No go...
> 
> 1.212v
> Power:115
> target: 95
> TDP in GPUZ reaching 69 +/- 70 max
> max temp: 60cº
> 
> with +300 core
> with + 200 mem
> 
> Valley hangs after 10secs
> 
> Core reduced to +290
> Valley hanged after 3 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm... maybe I have a bad OC Gigabyte WF card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


don' t touch power target just leave it at 100% it already have enough juice for your GPU

lowe the GCO to + 260 and bench the increment is +13 = + 273 if you pass add another +13 = +286 and kee going till you find the sweet spot.

what drivers you are on?


----------



## Vapochilled

Thanks skyn3t
Gonna try!

326.19 (the new ones)

Should I go back to 326.01 ?

Valley Result: 2831
GCO +260
MEM +200
Power: 100%


----------



## skyn3t

yup 326 is pure bug


----------



## Vapochilled

ohhhhhhhh!

So which ones (drivers version I should use) ? :\
Just scored 2889 with +286 in the core
No other tweaks.

SR-2 here with dual 5620's @ 3.6

Thanks


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No vid but it will help you. sorry for the delay but i was going trough all those post i has lost and believe or not my OCN Notify thread is bugged again. still no email with thread update's.
> 
> take a look here


Thanks for the info...is that the DOS or the windows ver??? An what does that -6 -4 -5 -6 mean anywaz? An what does that first line do for the flash? I have seen where some people say that you should't turn off the EPPROM...what does that do? I'm new to this. Also, what video drives should be used ATM....320.49 WHQL???


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Thanks for the info...is that the DOS or the windows ver??? An what does that -6 -4 -5 -6 mean anywaz? I'm new to this. Also, what video drives should be used ATM....320.49 WHQL???


windows .
326.01 or moded 314. front page.


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> windows .
> 326.01 or moded 314. front page.


OK kool, thanks...I did edit my first post right before you answer me....my bad!!!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> windows .
> 326.01 or moded 314. front page.


Can the 326.01 driver be used on windows 7 or is it just for windows 8....?.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Can the 326.01 driver be used on windows 7 or is it just for windows 8....?.


dunno about it, good question. I'm going to do some search on that one.


----------



## strong island 1

holy crap. EVBOT is going up to 1.8v on the vcore. Of course I didn't apply that but I just tried 1.36 and it worked. I applied it on the evbot and now when I open the software voltage tool it shows the volts I just applied in evbot. I will get pictures now. This could be really amazing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> holy crap. EVBOT is going up to 1.8v on the vcore. Of course I didn't apply that but I just tried 1.36 and it worked. I applied it on the evbot and now when I open the software voltage tool it shows the volts I just applied in evbot. I will get pictures now. This could be really amazing.


dang 1.8 is for LN2 LOL just becarefull. Is the 1410 is yours?

just hijacked you post to add this









PS: since I don't use GPU-Z much I forgot about the option to click in the rectangle clock's where it shows the MHz TDP and bunch of things, It does have a LOG too


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Can the 326.01 driver be used on windows 7 or is it just for windows 8....?.


Hey bro check this out 326.01


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *@ UNOE*
> 
> I'm going to write this one time only and explain what and why you don't understand Precision X and GPU-Z and i will add MSI Kombustor.
> 
> Precision X
> 
> GPU-z
> 
> MSI Kombustor
> 
> *Red rectangle* - In Precision X / GPU-Z / kombustor report live TDP it will goes UP and DOWN
> 
> *Yellow rectangle* - Only Precision X report the MAX TDP you had reach it does keep it in HDWMonitor the Top Max value as a LOG, you can see in the yellow rectangle
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z / kombustor - won't report LOG it only shows you the LIVE TDP. this is why you find it confuse, My bios reports the right TDP as you can see the stock bios show almost the same. POST #6252 same as for core clock / memory and etc etc....
> 
> now you want to compare a MAX 90 TDP LOG with 69 TDP live? this don't make any sense. you are looking the screen for days and you still don't get it.
> 
> what don't make sense is increasing TDP and want it to have LOW TDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power slide 115% and Power target 102
> another fail MAX LOG TDP with Live report TDP in GPU-Z
> *90 on Precision X and 69 on GPU-Z
> I used you own picture to describe what is wrong.*
> 
> 
> another fail
> How come Nvidia /EVGA /Gigabyte /Asus / Inno3D/ MSI / Zotac name it. buid a GPU , code a bios slap it into eeprom to command and report everything right and some GUY come and hack a freaking bios like I did make it report low TDP? Is this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another fail.
> source
> stock bios report the same as vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I linked it already. here we go again
> 
> 
> what else you need to know. if this don't prove anything to you sell you RiG and go back to nitendo because PS4/XBOX will be too advance.
> 
> and night night I'm damn tired. I already lost much of my time today.


Thanks for taking the time to reply but you are reading my screen shot wrong.



The GPUz reading is not live TDP reading. You see the @ symbol these means I was hovering my mouse over the max load when I took the screen shot. If it was the live GPUz TDP reading it would have looked something like "17% TDP"
What I did to take that screen shot was do a short run of Valley. Then exit out. And hover my mouse over GPUz to show in a few minutes prior there was only 69% load.

I can not get it to look like yours right here where they all look the same.



I'll get you another screen shot with Max logged on GPUz. I have to reflash again ..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply but you are reading my screen shot wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPUz reading is not live TDP reading. You see the @ symbol these means I was hovering my mouse over the max load when I took the screen shot. If it was the live GPUz TDP reading it would have looked something like "17% TDP"
> What I did to take that screen shot was do a short run of Valley. Then exit out. And hover my mouse over GPUz to show in a few minutes prior there was only 69% load.
> 
> *I can not get it to look like yours right here where they all look the same.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you another screen shot with Max logged on GPUz. I have to reflash again ..


you are wrong again.
tell what is this below? myscreen shot was running kombustor not quick run and stop. look at it brother, I really don't know where you want go with this.


for all guests why not sign up I can see you guys are reading this LOL


----------



## UNOE

*These pics are from HC rev 2 running stock clocks*





I have only had the same question the whole time. I don't have some agenda. I just trying to figure out which one of the numbers is right Precision or GPUz. I guess you can say neither is right. But I just want to know if there is a right one which one is it ?

The other question has been the same as well. Why does the TI bios have same reading on both Precision and GPUz at the same time when I use TI bios but when I use the other Bios's you made I have different readings in both GPUz and Precision.

You said earlier a few days ago for people to test the bios's and give you feedback. And I'm doing nothing more than that. I only have the different readings on your bios so this is my feedback. With one bios the readings are always ruffly the same (with TI) but on your bios they seem really far apart like 20% apart from GPUz to Precision.

Edit :

*Here is a Valley run as well with a overclock*


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> windows .
> 326.01 or moded 314. front page.


Thanks for the info...What does that -6 -4 -5 -6 mean anywaz? An what does that first line do for the flash? I have seen where some people say that you should't turn off the EPPROM...what does that do?


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Sky I will give a shot at your Version 2 bios for my ACX soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done transplanting everything in my new Corsair 540 case: my 780s are quite happy in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and no it's not as bright as on the picture: just a very faint blue aura around the computer in the complete darkness, doesn't mess with my gaming sessions at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sorry for the quality: I'm a terrible photographer and so is my ****ty Android... Next stop for me: full water cooling line in the next 2-4 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/


Daaaaaaannng! That is a really nice case! Been reading the reviews on it. Thinking about changing out my Antec 1200 for some a a little more "roomy". Either that Corsair or Fractal Design R4(the full tower version). The Define R4 from Fractal Design is a great mid-tower case. I used one for a build at work. The extra space behind the motherboard is great! Nothing compared to the Corsair though! I love how you see nothing but the goods in the Corsair and the nice airflow.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Thanks for the info...What does that -6 -4 -5 -6 mean anywaz? An what does that first line do for the flash? I have seen where some people say that you should't turn off the EPPROM...what does that do?


I think you have to turn it off otherwise you can't flash the bios. I think it just unlocks protections and makes it writeable instead of locked. Don't listen to me though, I don't really know enough. I just follow the instructions and have never had a problem once and I have been flashing so many different bios's.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Sky I will give a shot at your Version 2 bios for my ACX soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done transplanting everything in my new Corsair 540 case: my 780s are quite happy in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and no it's not as bright as on the picture: just a very faint blue aura around the computer in the complete darkness, doesn't mess with my gaming sessions at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sorry for the quality: I'm a terrible photographer and so is my ****ty Android... Next stop for me: full water cooling line in the next 2-4 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/


Have you read the site rules?



Spoiler: Site rules: Spoiler!



NO PORN ALLOWED , gotcha







good work buddy


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> These pics are from HC rev 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only had the same question the whole time. I don't have some agenda. I just trying to figure out which one of the numbers is right Afterburner or GPUz. I guess you can say neither is right. But I just want to know if there is a right one which one is it ?
> 
> The other question has been the same as well. Why does the TI bios have same reading on both Precision and GPUz at the same time when I use TI bios but when I use the other Bios's you made I have different readings in both GPUz and Precision.
> 
> You said earlier a few days ago for people to test the bios's and give you feedback. And I'm doing nothing more than that. I only have the different readings on your bios so this is my feedback. With one bios the readings are always ruffly the same (with TI) but on your bios they seem really far apart like 20% apart from GPUz to Precision.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Here is a Valley run as well
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [


I don't know. maybe you gpu won't like my bios. I dont' have that problem who else has it? do you have that problem with all my vBios or only HC?


----------



## AIienware

any help? http://www.overclock.net/t/1411697/bricking-evga-sc-acx-780-by-flashing-svl07-bios


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't know. maybe you gpu won't like my bios. I dont' have that problem who else has it? do you have that problem with all my vBios or only HC?


I think there is atless two other people with the same problem.

I have tried rev 1 and rev 2 and have the same problem.

But if you where to guess what would you say is GPUz more accurate reading ? or Precision ? or both are wrong ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I think there is atless two other people with the same problem.
> 
> I have tried rev 1 and rev 2 and have the same problem.
> 
> But if you where to guess what would you say is GPUz more accurate reading ? or Precision ? or both are wrong ?


I would say Precision and kombustor. both are coded very well for GPU test . GPU-Z is just a add on with some info. it was good in the past in my opinion but not today's.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I would say Precision and kombustor. both are coded very well for GPU test . GPU-Z is just a add on with some info. it was good in the past in my opinion but not today's.


hmmmm well, kombustor and GPU-Z have the same reading but Precision is the one that is 20% higher. So I'm still left guessing either way. Oh well thanks for your patients with me and actually not putting me on ignore and reading my post. I'm sure you will get other people that report this same problem. Seems common enough that at less three of us have it already.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey bro check this out 326.01


Thanks for the link,downloaded it and im now just waiting for Crysis 3 to finish re-downloading so i can give this driver ago,gonna be good to finally test Cry 3 with 2x780 instead of 1....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> hmmmm well, kombustor and GPU-Z have the same reading but Precision is the one that is 20% higher. So I'm still left guessing either way. Oh well thanks for your patients with me and actually not putting me on ignore and reading my post. I'm sure you will get other people that report this same problem. Seems common enough that at less three of us have it already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not that person UNOE. Now let's admit you just 









can I go to bed now? LOL


----------



## Brianmz

Anyone else having issues with 326.19 on Windows 8, when I activate sli, the screen just goes black.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with 326.19 on Windows 8, when I activate sli, the screen just goes black.


Dnt know what monitor you are using but I heard that driver had problems with korean monitor's,I myself had issues with it on windows 7,it kept boosting my cards in idle mode....


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Dnt know what monitor you are using but I heard that driver had problems korean monitor's,I myself had issues with it on windows 7,it kept boosting my cards in idle mode....


Yeah, using a 27" Crossover xD, guess it's time to rollback my drivers.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah, using a 27" Crossover xD, guess it's time to rollback my drivers.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out....Note: Caution is advised for owners of Korean IPS monitors. Read this post and onwards before downloading.


----------



## tiaolipa

*warning!! Wall of text bellow!* I hope it helps the latest doubts that ppl were discussing today!









After I got home from work today I spent quite sometime doing some extensive testing with both stock bios, Rev 1 and Rev2 bios and on several drivers.

This is what I found out:

About the dircrepancy in the TDP monitors for Rev2 Bios.

I have this problem too, and I didn't found out earlier because I was checking Riva Tuner Statistic Server (which is the On Scree Monitor server that PrecisionX utilizes, but it SON't use it for the profiler), and not precision X profiler

So I did the following:

Launch PrecisionX' test tool with the Flurry+Tesselation option. It will use the hell out of your GPU and stress it a lot (not to the max of it though, you will see).

I did that with 1.212mv with both 100% and 115% power target.

Precision X presented on the profiler the power target I had set -1%. So if I had set 100% it presented I was using 99% of my TDP (wow!)
But Riva and GPU-Z were both showing aroung 73 to 78% of it. It considered my GPU too hot (because of the missreading of the TDP, probably) though it was at only 68C after several minutes burning. and then the core clocks were being kept real low, bellow 1000mhz.

THEN I found out what was wrong:
I slided the PT back down to 60% and then and ONLY then, PrecisionX profiler, Riva and GPU-Z all showed the same value of ~60% TDP, AND even though I did not stop the burner, my clocks dialed to my full overclock for that voltage which was 1241mhz.

Then I increased back the slider to whatever... PrecisionX allways shows something near the max of the slider, but Riva and GPU-Z were showing around 70-77% TDP and the clocks KEPT at 1241mhz.

Then I concluded:

* GPU-Z and Riva Tuner Statistic Server shows THE SAME TDP VALUES always (damm, GPU-Z might just use Riva Tuner).
* PrecisionX Profiler is the one which is wrong, I will tell you why I think that bellow.

I Have two MSI REFERENCE cooled cards in SLI at 1212mv. I tell you what, IF those cards were NEAR the 340W Skyn3t setted on the custom bios, they would be burning hot. WAAAAAAYY hotter than the 68C mx temp they reached at this test while PrecisionX Profiler was accusing 114% TDP

If you do the math, you will see that the ~73% GPU-Z and Riva were acusing, is 73% of the 340W Skyn3t configured, which is just around the cards original 250W TDP, and imagining those cards, at almost full load at 1212mv at ONLY 68C seems just right for 250W!!!

So I believe the first problem is solved! Skyn3t's bios is NOT BURNING any GPU out there. And for anyone's sake, if you find any discrepancy on these readings, for the TDP reading, GPU-Z is the right one.

Now to other problems I found:
As I said, on the burner load, the clocks were really low, untill I messed with the TP slider and then it maxed. So there IS a missreading from somewhere which is causing some wrong throttling.
The GOOD point is, it only happened in the burners, because with Rev2 Bios (with boost disabled) on every benchmark I had a much steadier run with my clocks locked at 1241 than with REV1 and Stock Bios. So, despite it is still a problem to think about, it might not be a big one.

Second Problem (not Bios related this one I believe):
I was talking to Skyn3t that my Metro Last Light benches were much better on 320.18 than on any 326 Drivers.
On 326 Drivers my overclocks didn't even changed the results of this specific benchmark... I had around 101 fps on 320.18 and aroun 87 on 326.01 and 95 on 326.19
Also on 320.18 On all benchmarks, my overclocks scaled better and more clearly. I could se the scores vary with my clock increases. On 326+ I couldn't, BUT on 326 the results were overall higher.

Today I was in a big doubt If I should stay on 326.01 or 320.18 and settled on 326.01 for my 3Dmark11 had a better graphics result, (and a slightly inferior Physx result which lowered my overall result, but as I'm seeing only Graphics here, that is the parameter I chose).

320.18 with cores at 1241: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6911563
326.01 with cores at 1241: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6911687
Also, on 326, the clocks seems a little bit more stable, but I could see some artifacts on the 3Dmark run, so I might end up lowering it a bit for gaming.

For drivers 314 some strange things happened while I tried to install them, I lost my patience and skiped them.

And lastly, I saw some ppl, Skyn3t included, with clocks comparable to mine (1241 / +400 Mem) achieving score slightly higher than mine on 3Dmark graphics scores and on Valley (I got 5000 he got 5300, on 3dmark11 graphics, I had 29489, he got 29900). I would like to find out what might be wrong on my set ups. I believe it is due to the 314 drivers I couldn't install. I think they might give me the best results I couldn't achieve.


----------



## TheV

Can I join the club?

I'll add my details to the form once I get the card installed tonight


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got another question for you guys,if i move the slider from 100-106 % in evga precision how much more does my voltage go up,at stock its 250watts so how much more would be added,also if i add overclocks to both core and mem clocks with the voltage at stock (250watts) will that add extra voltage or would it still be 250 watts....


----------



## famich

@Skynet: hello,

I have bought the non reference ASUS GTX 780 OC
ASIC 74% the card runs at max V on the default BIOS 1202 /1,2000V no problem.

Could you please make a custom BIOS with no PWTGT and higher voltage ? Thanks and kudos for your effort !


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with 326.19 on Windows 8, when I activate sli, the screen just goes black.


Same here I booted in black screen twice. I'm on crossover IPS monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out....Note: Caution is advised for owners of Korean IPS monitors. Read this post and onwards before downloading.


L
This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> *warning!! Wall of text bellow!* I hope it helps the latest doubts that ppl were discussing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home from work today I spent quite sometime doing some extensive testing with both stock bios, Rev 1 and Rev2 bios and on several drivers.
> 
> This is what I found out:
> 
> About the dircrepancy in the TDP monitors for Rev2 Bios.
> 
> I have this problem too, and I didn't found out earlier because I was checking Riva Tuner Statistic Server (which is the On Scree Monitor server that PrecisionX utilizes, but it SON't use it for the profiler), and not precision X profiler
> 
> So I did the following:
> 
> Launch PrecisionX' test tool with the Flurry+Tesselation option. It will use the hell out of your GPU and stress it a lot (not to the max of it though, you will see).
> 
> I did that with 1.212mv with both 100% and 115% power target.
> 
> Precision X presented on the profiler the power target I had set -1%. So if I had set 100% it presented I was using 99% of my TDP (wow!)
> But Riva and GPU-Z were both showing aroung 73 to 78% of it. It considered my GPU too hot (because of the missreading of the TDP, probably) though it was at only 68C after several minutes burning. and then the core clocks were being kept real low, bellow 1000mhz.
> 
> THEN I found out what was wrong:
> I slided the PT back down to 60% and then and ONLY then, PrecisionX profiler, Riva and GPU-Z all showed the same value of ~60% TDP, AND even though I did not stop the burner, my clocks dialed to my full overclock for that voltage which was 1241mhz.
> 
> Then I increased back the slider to whatever... PrecisionX allways shows something near the max of the slider, but Riva and GPU-Z were showing around 70-77% TDP and the clocks KEPT at 1241mhz.
> 
> Then I concluded:
> 
> * GPU-Z and Riva Tuner Statistic Server shows THE SAME TDP VALUES always (damm, GPU-Z might just use Riva Tuner).
> * PrecisionX Profiler is the one which is wrong, I will tell you why I think that bellow.
> 
> I Have two MSI REFERENCE cooled cards in SLI at 1212mv. I tell you what, IF those cards were NEAR the 340W Skyn3t setted on the custom bios, they would be burning hot. WAAAAAAYY hotter than the 68C mx temp they reached at this test while PrecisionX Profiler was accusing 114% TDP
> 
> If you do the math, you will see that the ~73% GPU-Z and Riva were acusing, is 73% of the 340W Skyn3t configured, which is just around the cards original 250W TDP, and imagining those cards, at almost full load at 1212mv at ONLY 68C seems just right for 250W!!!
> 
> So I believe the first problem is solved! Skyn3t's bios is NOT BURNING any GPU out there. And for anyone's sake, if you find any discrepancy on these readings, for the TDP reading, GPU-Z is the right one.
> 
> Now to other problems I found:
> As I said, on the burner load, the clocks were really low, untill I messed with the TP slider and thentItalian maxed. So there IS a missreading from somewhere which is causing some wrong throttling.
> The GOOD point is, it only happened in the burners, because with Rev2 Bios (with boost disabled) on every benchmark I had a much steadier run with my clocks locked at 1241 than with REV1 and Stock Bios. So, despite it is still a problem to think about, it might not be a big one.
> 
> Second Problem (not Bios related this one I believe):
> I was talking to Skyn3t that my Metro Last Light benches were much better on 320.18 than on any 326 Drivers.
> On 326 Drivers my overclocks didn't even changed the results of this specific benchmark... I had around 101 fps on 320.18 and aroun 87 on 326.01 and 95 on 326.19
> Also on 320.18 On all benchmarks, my overclocks scaled better and more clearly. I could se the scores vary with my clock increases. On 326+ I couldn't, BUT on 326 the results were overall higher.
> 
> Today I was in a big doubt If I should stay on 326.01 or 320.18 and settled on 326.01 for my 3Dmark11 had a better graphics result, (and a slightly inferior Physx result which lowered my overall result, but as I'm seeing only Graphics here, that is the parameter I chose).
> 
> 320.18 with cores at 1241: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6911563
> 326.01 with cores at 1241: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6911687
> Also, on 326, the clocks seems a little bit more stable, but I could see some artifacts on the 3Dmark run, so I might end up lowering it a bit for gaming.
> 
> For drivers 314 some strange things happened while I tried to install them, I lost my patience and skiped them.
> 
> And lastly, I saw some ppl, Skyn3t included, with clocks comparable to mine (1241 / +400 Mem) achieving score slightly higher than mine on 3Dmark graphics scores and on Valley (I got 5000 he got 5300, on 3dmark11 graphics, I had 29489, he got 29900). I would like to find out what might be wrong on my set ups. I believe it is due to the 314 drivers I couldn't install. I think they might give me the best results I couldn't achieve.


One think to keep in mind is everything is related gpu, temp, tdp reading according to drivers.

Second : we are dealing with a moded bios, drivers. me or any hobby dev out there we are not nvidia engineer.
I wish I could explain more if I could read and understand drivers too. skyn3t is just a hard worker with a lovely family that decide to jump into dev hacker to see how things works. "See how things works" I have this since I was a kid. Destroying expensive RC $100 plus to make my own on cheap bastard $5 plastics car. LoL.

By the way it was a good reading and I wish everyone should do something close to it just to have idea how thing are. Better knowledge is better understanding.

Tiaolipa props to you and hard work too. The time you took is not 5 to 30m testing I know it toke hours. Many ppl like you know how complex thing are.

Very good post. Good reading too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> I'll add my details to the form once I get the card installed tonight


Just do it :-D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got another question for you guys,if i move the slider from 100-106 % in evga precision how much more does my voltage go up,at stock its 250watts so how much more would be added,also if i add overclocks to both core and mem clocks with the voltage at stock (250watts) will that add extra voltage or would it still be 250 watts....


only watts it will use according to cpu usage.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @Skynet: hello,
> 
> I have bought the non reference ASUS GTX 780 OC
> ASIC 74% the card runs at max V on the default BIOS 1202 /1,2000V no problem.
> 
> Could you please make a custom BIOS with no PWTGT and higher voltage ? Thanks and kudos for your effort !


I just just ask for a stock bios lol. Core clock you can make a profile in precision x


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

So going from 100-106 % on the slider will still be 250 watts skyn3t....?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just just ask for a stock bios lol. Core clock you can make a profile in precision x


I do know that,: I meant the ASUS OC BIOS with more voltage and no throttling - the same as ACX BIOS ,HXC BIOS from you , but based on the ASUS version


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think you have to turn it off otherwise you can't flash the bios. I think it just unlocks protections and makes it writeable instead of locked. Don't listen to me though, I don't really know enough. I just follow the instructions and have never had a problem once and I have been flashing so many different bios's.


OK thats what I thought as well. What do the numbers mean..... -4 ,-5, -6?
Second question for you...what is better to overclock first....GPU or the mem?


----------



## Lumme

hallo

I'm new here and find what you are doing very interesting!
I have one question though (out of curiosity) - how come all use Precision X instead of fx. Afterburner (latest beta)?

br. lumme


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> hallo
> 
> I'm new here and find what you are doing very interesting!
> I have one question though (out of curiosity) - how come all use Precision X instead of fx. Afterburner (latest beta)?
> 
> br. lumme


Afterburner doesn't work well with modded bios (for more voltage). Precision seems to have more controls for 780 and Titan (temp target etc.).

Both are made by same man, Unwinder, difference is mostly the UI.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Same here I booted in black screen twice. I'm on crossover IPS monitor
> L
> This
> One think to keep in mind is everything is related gpu, temp, tdp reading according to drivers. If drivers are messed up like cor mane ppl out there.
> 
> Second : we are dealing with a moded bios, drivers. me or any hobby dev out there we are not nvidia engineer.
> I wish I could explain more if I could read and understand drivers too. skyn3t is just a hard worker with a lovely family that decide to jump into dev hacker to see how things works. "See how things works" I have thissince I was a kid. Destroying expensive RC $100 plus to make my own on cheap bastard $5 plastics car. LoL.
> 
> By the way it was a good reading and I wish everyone should do something close to it just to have idea how thing are. Better knowledge is better understanding.
> 
> Tiaolipa props to you and hard work too. The time you took is not 5 to 30m testing I know it toke hours. Many ppl like you know how complex thing are.
> 
> Very good post. Good reading too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it :-D
> only watts it will use according to cpu usage.


Thank you very much!
You have been kind to me since I joined the forum at only past week!
I'm really liking here and and trying to help with wahtever I can is the least I can do!
Despite, talking hardware is among my favorite things! I don't know much and most of you guys had gone much farther than I did! So its a pleasure being here not only by the high level hardware talk, but also because I learn a lot here too.
Thank you!


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> So going from 100-106 % on the slider will still be 250 watts skyn3t....?


as the chip uses a specific voltage, I believe that this changes the amperage it "drinks".
As through the same voltage, it is geting more amperage, so it gets higher wattage. So I f you don'allow a higher TDP, something must go down to get to a lower wattage, the system then throttles lowering the voltage along with the clocks to get the wattage (TDP) back to where it should be.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I do know that,: I meant the ASUS OC BIOS with more voltage and no throttling - the same as ACX BIOS ,HXC BIOS from you , but based on the ASUS version


Check front page skyn3t vBios rev2


----------



## AIienware

@skyn3t

can you mod my bios version 80.10.3A for sc acx? no other bios is working for me

GK110_original.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Check front page skyn3t vBios rev2


OK, sorry, have overlooked it, will do...


----------



## famich

OK, but I got the non reference coller and , possibly, BIOS.
Here ...

GK110.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIienware*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> can you mod my bios version 80.10.3A for sc acx? no other bios is working for me
> 
> GK110_original.zip 131k .zip file


I will take a look at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> OK, sorry, have overlooked it, will do...


No need to sorry bud, front page on this club is very important there we do keep thing update for all of us


----------



## ofire

My 780 SC ACX has horrible coil whine once it passes the 100% power threshold. That really bugs the crap outa me. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## TheV

Added my details to the form. Still on stock speeds for now.

I chose the "Stock air" option, because it is not exactly "Stock air ACX". Should it be something like "Stock air TF"?


----------



## AIienware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will take a look at it.
> No need to sorry bud, front page on this club is very important there we do keep thing update for all of us


thanks man!


----------



## Ymac

My EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR, stock reference card.
validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kr4pr/
picture:


----------



## Vapochilled

Great information over there about the GPU-Z VS PrecisionX TDP situation.
Thank you!

So, should we leave this in 100% or is there something else we need to do?
My WC block arrives tomorrow.
Anyway of going above the 1.212 or something?

BTW, at 1165 / 3200 i'm getting:
firestrike extreme: 4999
Valley: 2920

Is this ok?

Drivers: 326.19 (I know I know.. they re ****)

Note: one question, im using the Gigabyte WF Rev2 Bios. I was checking the GPU core clock and during the test it is floating between the value defined by me: 1180 and 107.. 1100... is it throttle going on here? Temp never went above 67. Fan profile at 100%


----------



## Gil80

Hi all,
Is there any info if the GTX 780 will support DirectX 11.2 with drivers upgrade? (I know it's only for Win8.1)

Thanks!


----------



## Brianmz

Pics I promised skyn3t:


----------



## malmental

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=25811&postcount=23


----------



## malmental

Brianmz....


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Pics I promised skyn3t:


Beautiful rig there mate!

Very nice!


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Pics I promised skyn3t:


Super super super nice rig!!!! I like the not over kill with the red LEDs....very nice!!!!


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Pretty sure I am going to get this card for my 1440p screen. Only question is do I get superclocked or regular? Also is there a BIG difference between the ACX cooler and the other one?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*
> 
> Pretty sure I am going to get this card for my 1440p screen. Only question is do I get superclocked or regular? Also is there a BIG difference between the ACX cooler and the other one?


The SC comes with a slight factory overclock. Personally, I went the SCs for their better resale value.

If you're going to air cool, go with the ACX. The Titan cooler is still pretty good but the ACX would do better. If you want to water, either model will work with any Titan block.


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The SC comes with a slight factory overclock. Personally, I went the SCs for their better resale value.
> 
> If you're going to air cool, go with the ACX. The Titan cooler is still pretty good but the ACX would do better. If you want to water, either model will work with any Titan block.


Well I guess for 10 dollars more might as well get SC. The ACX does look better.


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No vid but it will help you. sorry for the delay but i was going trough all those post i has lost and believe or not my OCN Notify thread is bugged again. still no email with thread update's.
> 
> take a look here


What do the numbers mean..... -4 ,-5, -6?
Second question for you...what is better to overclock first....GPU or the mem?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> What do the numbers mean..... -4 ,-5, -6?
> Second question for you...what is better to overclock first....GPU or the mem?


get the gpu as highest as you can then overclock the mem.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*
> 
> Well I guess for 10 dollars more might as well get SC. The ACX does look better.


The ACX dumps the hot air into the case, while the Titan turbine cooler dumps it outside. The turbine cooler is a bit noisier but its drastically better then the old Nvida and Amd turbine coolers. Do you have plans to water cool btw?


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The ACX dumps the hot air into the case, while the Titan turbine cooler dumps it outside. The turbine cooler is a bit noisier but its drastically better then the old Nvida and Amd turbine coolers. Do you have plans to water cool btw?


No I don't plan to water cool. On amazon the ACX superclocked isn't available until the 26th, while there's 3 left with the turbine cooler. Would you say the ACX is worth waiting for?

EDIT ACX just got updated to 9 left in stock


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*
> 
> No I don't plan to water cool. On amazon the ACX superclocked isn't available until the 26th, while there's 3 left with the turbine cooler. Would you say the ACX is worth waiting for?
> 
> EDIT ACX just got updated to 9 left in stock


Go with ACX


----------



## i7monkey

Ever since I flashed to the TechInferno BIOS, my monitor violently flickers on and off for 5 seconds at startup, then it goes away. I do not have any other problems.

Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Tippy

Well I got my Asus DCII 780 running stable at 1228mhz/3500mhz @ 1.2v (highest allowed) running stock BIOS.

Dunno if it's worth risking a modded BIOS if it can already do that...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Well I got my Asus DCII 780 running stable at 1228mhz/3500mhz @ 1.2v (highest allowed) running stock BIOS.
> 
> Dunno if it's worth risking a modded BIOS if it can already do that...


If you are satisfied with the current performance, just stay stock, that's what I'm doing for now, will mod once I need a bit more power.


----------



## newone757

Those are nice numbers I'd keep it stock. Time to actually enjoy your card


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Well I got my Asus DCII 780 running stable at 1228mhz/3500mhz @ 1.2v (highest allowed) running stock BIOS.
> 
> Dunno if it's worth risking a modded BIOS if it can already do that...


Game stable or just benchmark stable?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Ever since I flashed to the TechInferno BIOS, my monitor violently flickers on and off for 5 seconds at startup, then it goes away. I do not have any other problems.
> 
> Anyone know what the problem is?


I don't know if it's related but that bios gives me a startup screen before my bios screen. It's really annoying. Maybe your monitor reacts funny to it. Can you see text in the top left.


----------



## GaryMFOak

Hey guys,

Wondering if you could help me out? I have a ACX 780. My max stable gaming clock is 1241 mhz @ 1.187v. I tried flashing both TI/skyn3t bios and there are artifacts all over the screen when I boot up my computer after the initial flash using nvflash. My screen then goes black. I've flashed the stock bios and it's working fine but I'm wondering why the GPU is acting this way with the TI/skyn3t bios?


----------



## AIienware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryMFOak*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wondering if you could help me out? I have a ACX 780. My max stable gaming clock is 1241 mhz @ 1.187v. I tried flashing both TI/skyn3t bios and there are artifacts all over the screen when I boot up my computer after the initial flash using nvflash. My screen then goes black. I've flashed the stock bios and it's working fine but I'm wondering why the GPU is acting this way with the TI/skyn3t bios?


Having a similar problem with no solution so far, check out my thread


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I don't know if it's related but that bios gives me a startup screen before my bios screen. It's really annoying.


Yes, it is really annoying. Has anyone figured out a way of disabling that?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Game stable or just benchmark stable?


For me game stable is seems easier to achieve than benchmark stable.
I can push it higher but it starts artifacting in Heaven/Valley...while still running fine in BF3, Guild Wars 2 (surprisingly GPU-heavy for an MMO) and Crysis 3.


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> What do the numbers mean..... -4 ,-5, -6?
> Second question for you...what is better to overclock first....GPU or the mem?


AFAIK:
-4 allow Vendor mismatch
-5 allow Device ID mismatch
-6 allow Subsystem ID mistmatch


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> *Great information over there about the GPU-Z VS PrecisionX TDP situation.*
> Thank you!
> 
> So, should we leave this in 100% or is there something else we need to do?
> My WC block arrives tomorrow.
> Anyway of going above the 1.212 or something?
> 
> BTW, at 1165 / 3200 i'm getting:
> firestrike extreme: 4999
> Valley: 2920
> 
> Is this ok?
> 
> Drivers: 326.19 (I know I know.. they re ****)
> 
> Note: one question, im using the Gigabyte WF Rev2 Bios. I was checking the GPU core clock and during the test it is floating between the value defined by me: 1180 and 107.. 1100... is it throttle going on here? Temp never went above 67. Fan profile at 100%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> *warning!! Wall of text bellow!* I hope it helps the latest doubts that ppl were discussing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I got home from work today I spent quite sometime doing some extensive testing with both stock bios, Rev 1 and Rev2 bios and on several drivers.
> 
> This is what I found out:
> 
> About the dircrepancy in the TDP monitors for Rev2 Bios.
> 
> I have this problem too, and I didn't found out earlier because I was checking Riva Tuner Statistic Server (which is the On Scree Monitor server that PrecisionX utilizes, but it SON't use it for the profiler), and not precision X profiler
> 
> So I did the following:
> 
> Launch PrecisionX' test tool with the Flurry+Tesselation option. It will use the hell out of your GPU and stress it a lot (not to the max of it though, you will see).
> 
> I did that with 1.212mv with both 100% and 115% power target.
> 
> Precision X presented on the profiler the power target I had set -1%. So if I had set 100% it presented I was using 99% of my TDP (wow!)
> But Riva and GPU-Z were both showing aroung 73 to 78% of it. It considered my GPU too hot (because of the missreading of the TDP, probably) though it was at only 68C after several minutes burning. and then the core clocks were being kept real low, bellow 1000mhz.
> 
> THEN I found out what was wrong:
> I slided the PT back down to 60% and then and ONLY then, PrecisionX profiler, Riva and GPU-Z all showed the same value of ~60% TDP, AND even though I did not stop the burner, my clocks dialed to my full overclock for that voltage which was 1241mhz.
> 
> Then I increased back the slider to whatever... PrecisionX allways shows something near the max of the slider, but Riva and GPU-Z were showing around 70-77% TDP and the clocks KEPT at 1241mhz.
> 
> Then I concluded:
> 
> * GPU-Z and Riva Tuner Statistic Server shows THE SAME TDP VALUES always (damm, GPU-Z might just use Riva Tuner).
> ** PrecisionX Profiler is the one which is wrong*, I will tell you why I think that bellow.
> 
> I Have two MSI REFERENCE cooled cards in SLI at 1212mv. I tell you what, IF those cards were NEAR the 340W Skyn3t setted on the custom bios, they would be burning hot. WAAAAAAYY hotter than the 68C mx temp they reached at this test while PrecisionX Profiler was accusing 114% TDP
> 
> If you do the math, you will see that the ~73% GPU-Z and Riva were acusing, is 73% of the 340W Skyn3t configured, which is just around the cards original 250W TDP, and imagining those cards, at almost full load at 1212mv at ONLY 68C seems just right for 250W!!!
> 
> So I believe the first problem is solved! Skyn3t's bios is NOT BURNING any GPU out there. And for anyone's sake, if you find any discrepancy on these readings, for the TDP reading, *GPU-Z is the right one.*
> 
> Now to other problems I found:
> As I said, on the burner load, the clocks were really low, untill I messed with the TP slider and then it maxed. So there IS a missreading from somewhere which is causing some wrong throttling.
> The GOOD point is, it only happened in the burners, because with Rev2 Bios (with boost disabled) on every benchmark I had a much steadier run with my clocks locked at 1241 than with REV1 and Stock Bios. So, despite it is still a problem to think about, it might not be a big one.
> 
> Second Problem (not Bios related this one I believe):
> I was talking to Skyn3t that my Metro Last Light benches were much better on 320.18 than on any 326 Drivers.
> On 326 Drivers my overclocks didn't even changed the results of this specific benchmark... I had around 101 fps on 320.18 and aroun 87 on 326.01 and 95 on 326.19
> Also on 320.18 On all benchmarks, my overclocks scaled better and more clearly. I could se the scores vary with my clock increases. On 326+ I couldn't, BUT on 326 the results were overall higher.
> 
> Today I was in a big doubt If I should stay on 326.01 or 320.18 and settled on 326.01 for my 3Dmark11 had a better graphics result, (and a slightly inferior Physx result which lowered my overall result, but as I'm seeing only Graphics here, that is the parameter I chose).
> 
> 320.18 with cores at 1241: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6911563
> 326.01 with cores at 1241: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6911687
> Also, on 326, the clocks seems a little bit more stable, but I could see some artifacts on the 3Dmark run, so I might end up lowering it a bit for gaming.
> 
> For drivers 314 some strange things happened while I tried to install them, I lost my patience and skiped them.
> 
> And lastly, I saw some ppl, Skyn3t included, with clocks comparable to mine (1241 / +400 Mem) achieving score slightly higher than mine on 3Dmark graphics scores and on Valley (I got 5000 he got 5300, on 3dmark11 graphics, I had 29489, he got 29900). I would like to find out what might be wrong on my set ups. I believe it is due to the 314 drivers I couldn't install. I think they might give me the best results I couldn't achieve.


I'm still interested in more proof myself. The reason I wonder if Precision is correct is because.

When I look at some 670 or 680's they have power targets in the 90% or higher. So why would 780's only have less than 80% all the time. (what if all the software was wrong and not updated properly for 7xx series)

Another reason is, Why was the one guy a few pages back throttling at 106% when Precision was reporting 106% and GPUz was reporting a low number like 75% at the same time with same test. You would think if GPUz was right it wouldn't throttle the card at 75%. But it was throttling in his testings.

I'm not saying I know who is right but I think I could make a case either way at this point so I don't think there is enough proof for my satisfaction.

Here is a picture of a GTX 670 being overclocked. You notice its at 103%. The only Bios so far that shows me numbers like this is Skyn3t bios. So I'm just putting this out there what if all the bios's are wrong except for Skyn3t bios along with the Precision readings. And everyone else is seeing wrong TDP reports. (Not saying this is true I just want people to think about it)


----------



## Vapochilled

Yup!
Like you've quoted: My Core clock goes down to 1050.. 1100... then goes back to 1180 as defined!
Im using the Rev2 BIOS gor my GB WF !

:\ I believe this BIOS is modified to avoid throttle... so.... i dont understand this








Im gonna put a Waterblock today, so im really interested in having a configuraton that wont throttle.

Another thing... maybe stupid... if my FAN is auto.. my TDP power is lower than with my FAN in 100% mode. Is the FAN eating us some OC power?







hhhheheh


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Pics I promised skyn3t:


Possibly the best looking rig I have ever seen, great job mate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=25811&postcount=23


dude... omg? lol. that's... insane!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Ever since I flashed to the TechInferno BIOS, my monitor violently flickers on and off for 5 seconds at startup, then it goes away. I do not have any other problems.
> 
> Anyone know what the problem is?


Are you perhaps on the latest nvidia beta drivers and using a korean monitor? If so, roll back to the 320.49 drivers.


----------



## TheV

Played around a bit with the clocks. Core +104; Mem +500 (CPU @ 4.2):


Spoiler: Valley Extreme HD - 2881






This is up from a stock score of 2559.
ASIC quality is quite low at 59% so I will have to see how far I can go. I haven't touched Core Voltage or Power Limit yet.


----------



## Zackotsu

"World class overclocker Jon "Elmor" Standström has been putting the new GTX 780 Lightning through its paces. Recently he scored some amazing new records, including this score in 3DMark11. The fastest GTX 780 in the world, by far."



Just found this one on facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597247150297119&set=a.190232534331918.41259.123693947652444&type=1&theater


----------



## Lumme

But can it run crysis?


----------



## Vapochilled

Any ideas about this possible throttle? :\


----------



## Urobulus

Okay Sky I was able to test your Rev 2 ACX vBios, and just like my first try with your Rev 1 vBios it's unfortunately not giving me anything over the TI vBios I was running on already. Just so we get a clear picture of everything I have 2x 780 ACX twins and it goes like this:

First one (top slot) has an ASIC of 77% and was tested stable around 1215Mhz (bench and games). Running at 1.212v. Codename ChiChi.

Second one (bottom slot) has an ASIC of 69% and was tested stable (again bench and games) at 1175MHz. Running at 1.212v. Codename Sally.

(Yes I always name my rig and my gpus lol)

So when I went SLi unfortunately Sally dragged down ChiChi so I had to sync both at 1175MHz core and 1675MHz Memory (6700Mhz). Was running on the TI vBios. Both are sync'ed at the same clock / memory / power target / target temp / voltage / clock offset / memory offset.

I didn't encounter problems at all with your Rev 2 (actually the throttling was gone thanks to Boost removed) but unfortunately even just raising 1 bin higher (13MHz) on the clock or memory was enough to make them both crash no matter what I would run. I tried leaving the Power Target at 100%, raising it to 115%, lowering it, etc etc etc... I tried a lot of different combination (and drivers, from 314 all the way to current 326) and no changes. So your vBios is not giving me anything over the TI one, which I reverted back to after testing.

And that brings me back to a little discussion we had you and me some time ago in this thread, when I first asked you what your vBios would give me over the TI one. You said to me that I would be the one telling you... Well I'm telling you: it's not any different than the TI one to my eyes. They are both pushing my card stable at 1175/1675 and giving me the same score. Can't go any higher.

Great work on that vBios Sky and I can see that it seems to be working for some peeps here. But unfortunately it is not changing anything at all for me versus the Tech Inferno vBios...

Unless I missed something somewhere but I highly doubt it...


----------



## pharma57

Regarding ASIC quality a higher number does NOT mean you will have higher OC potential/performance. The highest OC'd scores I have seen are from cards that have ASIC quality in the 60's. In an email from JacobF (eVGA Product Mgr) he responded to my question regarding if there was any definite correlation between ASIC quality percentage to Overclocking potential:
Quote:


> Not necessarily, we don't really know the logic for the ASIC quality and are not sure how accurate it is, but I can say that the GPU are prequalified to run at high frequency.


I guess that's why sometimes seems to be a "lottery pick" regarding your GPU's ASIC quality, because it's not the primary factor in determining a GPU's overall OC performance/potential.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay Sky I was able to test your Rev 2 ACX vBios, and just like my first try with your Rev 1 vBios it's unfortunately not giving me anything over the TI vBios I was running on already. Just so we get a clear picture of everything I have 2x 780 ACX twins and it goes like this:
> 
> First one (top slot) has an ASIC of 77% and was tested stable around 1215Mhz (bench and games). Running at 1.212v. Codename ChiChi.
> 
> Second one (bottom slot) has an ASIC of 69% and was tested stable (again bench and games) at 1175MHz. Running at 1.212v. Codename Sally.
> 
> (Yes I always name my rig and my gpus lol)
> 
> So when I went SLi unfortunately Sally dragged down ChiChi so I had to sync both at 1175MHz core and 1675MHz Memory (6700Mhz). Was running on the TI vBios. Both are sync'ed at the same clock / memory / power target / target temp / voltage / clock offset / memory offset.
> 
> I didn't encounter problems at all with your Rev 2 (actually the throttling was gone thanks to Boost removed) but unfortunately even just raising 1 bin higher (13MHz) on the clock or memory was enough to make them both crash no matter what I would run. I tried leaving the Power Target at 100%, raising it to 115%, lowering it, etc etc etc... I tried a lot of different combination (and drivers, from 314 all the way to current 326) and no changes. So your vBios is not giving me anything over the TI one, which I reverted back to after testing.
> 
> And that brings me back to a little discussion we had you and me some time ago in this thread, when I first asked you what your vBios would give me over the TI one. You said to me that I would be the one telling you... Well I'm telling you: it's not any different than the TI one to my eyes. They are both pushing my card stable at 1175/1675 and giving me the same score. Can't go any higher.
> 
> Great work on that vBios Sky and I can see that it seems to be working for some peeps here. But unfortunately it is not changing anything at all for me versus the Tech Inferno vBios...
> 
> Unless I missed something somewhere but I highly doubt it...


Hum..... Im using the Rev2 in my Gigabyte WF and i can run stable Valley, Heaven, 3dMark, Kombustor at:
- 1.212v
- 1180core
- 1700 mem

However during the runs i se the CPU floating from 1050 until 1180.... Any ideas why? .... i had the idea this bios would avoid throttle.. :\


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> Yes, it is really annoying. Has anyone figured out a way of disabling that?


The only fix is switch to my bios. I already told about this boot delay before and a guy here confirmed thats no boot delay. He must turn the pc on and come back after the boot was completed. That's the only way you won't see it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheV*
> 
> AFAIK:
> -4 allow Vendor mismatch
> -5 allow Device ID mismatch
> -6 allow Subsystem ID mistmatch


Or --override -6

Ps: anyone that expet vBios xx.xx.37.xx update. it will not going to happen any time soon. Any bios that has the 37 is for mobo compatibility only no others thing was added to it. Please use the thead to talk about it. No by pm. Thank you all.

skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Hum..... Im using the Rev2 in my Gigabyte WF and i can run stable Valley, Heaven, 3dMark, Kombustor at:
> - 1.212v
> - 1180core
> - 1700 mem
> 
> However during the runs i se the CPU floating from 1050 until 1180.... Any ideas why? .... i had the idea this bios would avoid throttle.. :\


Of course it will throttle down a bit when changes the scene. Keep in mind not every gpu is the same. It has been told here many times.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Hum..... Im using the Rev2 in my Gigabyte WF and i can run stable Valley, Heaven, 3dMark, Kombustor at:
> - 1.212v
> - 1180core
> - 1700 mem
> 
> However during the runs i se the CPU floating from 1050 until 1180.... Any ideas why? .... i had the idea this bios would avoid throttle.. :\


It didn't happened to me on Rev2 bios on 115%, but at 100% it did throttled on 3Dmark11 for a split second even though my tdp only reached 87%.

I found out that precisionx reads the tdp wrongly with the modded bios and when it thinks it has reached what you setted it throttles.

it is not because of the boost enabled/disabled. It is a security parameter.


----------



## managerman

Any issue running 3 cards in SLI with different core and memory clocks? I noticed I can uncheck the "sync" button in Precision to do this..

-M


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryMFOak*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Wondering if you could help me out? I have a ACX 780. My max stable gaming clock is 1241 mhz @ 1.187v. I tried flashing both TI/skyn3t bios and there are artifacts all over the screen when I boot up my computer after the initial flash using nvflash. My screen then goes black. I've flashed the stock bios and it's working fine but I'm wondering why the GPU is acting this way with the TI/skyn3t bios?


have you turned your overclock bwck to default BEFORE flashing the bios?

These bios works at the voltages you set on it. So if you were booting at the standard clocks, lets say around 1000-1162mhz you would be doing so with less than 900mv and that would surelly generate artifacts and bad boots.

On the first boot with these bios, you need to dial your clocks to default or less, boot up, adjust the voltage to higher values (lets say 1212mv) and only then apply your higher clocks.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm still interested in more proof myself. The reason I wonder if Precision is correct is because.
> 
> When I look at some 670 or 680's they have power targets in the 90% or higher. So why would 780's only have less than 80% all the time. (what if all the software was wrong and not updated properly for 7xx series)
> 
> Another reason is, Why was the one guy a few pages back throttling at 106% when Precision was reporting 106% and GPUz was reporting a low number like 75% at the same time with same test. You would think if GPUz was right it wouldn't throttle the card at 75%. But it was throttling in his testings.
> 
> I'm not saying I know who is right but I think I could make a case either way at this point so I don't think there is enough proof for my satisfaction.
> 
> Here is a picture of a GTX 670 being overclocked. You notice its at 103%. The only Bios so far that shows me numbers like this is Skyn3t bios. So I'm just putting this out there what if all the bios's are wrong except for Skyn3t bios along with the Precision readings. And everyone else is seeing wrong TDP reports. (Not saying this is true I just want people to think about it)


but I believe that precisionX missmatches only ocur with the modded bios.

it might get the tdp reading from a different parameter in the code, one that might beaffected by the modification which allow us more power, when GPU-Z and Riva reads the actual volts x watts.

Edit: so when you had the "correct", un-modded wattage it was reading right, but as it got modded on the vmod bios it starts giving erroneous readings, but not GPU-Z and riva which just reads the actual wattage and multiply by the voltage of the chip. (I believe)


----------



## GaryMFOak

Quote:


> have you turned your overclock bwck to default BEFORE flashing the bios?
> 
> These bios works at the voltages you set on it. So if you were booting at the standard clocks, lets say around 1000-1162mhz you would be doing so with less than 900mv and that would surelly generate artifacts and bad boots.
> 
> On the first boot with these bios, you need to dial your clocks to default or less, boot up, adjust the voltage to higher values (lets say 1212mv) and only then apply your higher clocks.


I understand but if the clocks are software activated once windows is loaded then wouldn't my motherboard boot up page not be affected? I'm seeing the boot up page with corruption all over the screen even before the OS loads.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryMFOak*
> 
> I understand but if the clocks are software activated once windows is loaded then wouldn't my motherboard boot up page not be affected? I'm seeing the boot up page with corruption all over the screen even before the OS loads.


The clocks yes, but the voltages are set to whatever the bios of the card says it. and the "default" voltage of the Rev2 bios is 900mv and something.

This could be a too low volatge to sustain whatever clock the card is using at boot, depending on the chip quality.

I don't know if this is the problem, just guessing, trying to help.


----------



## kx11

i downloaded the latest bios ( EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2 ) and i'm not sure i activated it !!!

how can i find out ?

my way of installing the firmware is dragging the ROM file on top of nvflash


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my way of installing the firmware is dragging the ROM file on top of nvflash

























???

Follow the instructions on the first page. Do not do it otherwise.

To know if you flashed it alright, reboot windows and check if precisionX is allowing you the 115%PT.

BUT, if you' don't know what you're going to do with it, or why you want a voltage unlocked bios, you will be better with the stock bios.
If not for overclocking with higher voltages, you should keep what you have already.

Utilizing higher voltages without proper knowledge may shorten the life of your GPU and worse, through a falty flashing process you may BRICK your GPU.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Any ideas about this possible throttle? :\


so u also have a wf gigabyte gtx 780 ....how is the rev 2.0 bios ...do u get higher scores then rev 1.0 bios ....

also do u have sli ..if so what are the scores for valley and 3d mark 11 ..did u bench with the rev 2.0 bios ....


----------



## malmental

I saw a report about the differences in the WF3 rev 1 and the rev 2 BIOS and the rev 2 was harder to flash.
that's all got out of it.

is or was there more to it.?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow




----------



## dminzi

Question does anyone else have a gtx 780 that plays arma 3 for me its very laggy and every other game is perfect is it game or my card and is their a solution?


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Game stable or just benchmark stable?
> 
> 
> 
> For me game stable is seems easier to achieve than benchmark stable.
> I can push it higher but it starts artifacting in Heaven/Valley...while still running fine in BF3, Guild Wars 2 (surprisingly GPU-heavy for an MMO) and Crysis 3.
Click to expand...

Yeah on stock bios my card was the same way until it had some time to break in then the overclocks changed a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Question does anyone else have a gtx 780 that plays arma 3 for me its very laggy and every other game is perfect is it game or my card and is their a solution?


Most say that game is cpu intensive make sure you dont have some program killing cpu resources.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Any issue running 3 cards in SLI with different core and memory clocks? I noticed I can uncheck the "sync" button in Precision to do this..
> 
> -M


You can run any game in sli with different core clocks. It won't hurt the game or any fps. But if you run my vBios you set the clock to match. But you need to know what is the good core clock on each gpu. Let's say your first gpu is good on 1215Mhz but the second gpu is 1202Mhz to play stable with matching core clocks yiu need to set both @1202Mhz or you can play 1215/1202 Mhz.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> but I believe that precisionX missmatches only ocur with the modded bios.
> 
> it might get the tdp reading from a different parameter in the code, one that might beaffected by the modification which allow us more power, when GPU-Z and Riva reads the actual volts x watts.
> 
> Edit: so when you had the "correct", un-modded wattage it was reading right, but as it got modded on the vmod bios it starts giving erroneous readings, but not GPU-Z and riva which just reads the actual wattage and multiply by the voltage of the chip. (I believe)


You got it right.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> The clocks yes, but the voltages are set to whatever the bios of the card says it. and the "default" voltage of the Rev2 bios is 900mv and something.
> 
> This could be a too low volatge to sustain whatever clock the card is using at boot, depending on the chip quality.
> 
> I don't know if this is the problem, just guessing, trying to help.


It is way good to set all settings to default first before flash bios. What happen is sometimes precision x boost you gpu to higher clock when boot to Windows. It does remember to boost it. Not every time but it does.

Another thing I like to point is let's say you flashed the asus vBios and you made four OC profiles, than after some bench, you find out the zotac was the best vBios and decide to flash it back. All your profiles made on asus will desapier. But like I did explained it before "every time you flash a bios window assign another device ID in the registry" but if you flash back to asus vBios all your profiles will come back with de device ID assigned with profiles made in the first time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I saw a report about the differences in the WF3 rev 1 and the rev 2 BIOS and the rev 2 was harder to flash.
> that's all got out of it.
> 
> is or was there more to it.?


Where did you get this info? are you jockin right? Tell that person who told you that " The vBios won't work on IGPU"


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*


You should be well into the 120+FPS range. You must be missing some things. Either your CPU is not clocked high enough and/or your GPU is not clocked enough. Also are you running more than one monitor while benching? ARe you making sure you are shutting down all applications running in Task manager that are not needed? No monitoring software should be running to get your max score. Shut down explorer.exe when testing in valley or Heaven as well. Look at the first post in the valley benchmark thread for the Nvidia tweaks guide and be sure all of the Nvidia control panel settings in your PC are set the same as in the tweak guide. I would think you could get a few more FPS than my best of 124fps with the 3770k properly clocked to 4.7-5ghz.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> *
> Follow the instructions on the first page. Do not do it otherwise.
> 
> To know if you flashed it alright, reboot windows and check if precisionX is allowing you the 115%PT.*
> 
> BUT, if you' don't know what you're going to do with it, or why you want a voltage unlocked bios, you will be better with the stock bios.
> If not for overclocking with higher voltages, you should keep what you have already.
> 
> Utilizing higher voltages without proper knowledge may shorten the life of your GPU and worse, through a falty flashing process you may BRICK your GPU.


then how come GPU-Z is reporting my stock clocks @ 1020mhz



EDIT:


----------



## mav451

Haha I think Liqu1d's CPU is at stock, that's why.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> then how come GPU-Z is reporting my stock clocks @ 1020mhz


I didn't understood what is your question.
Rev2 Bios don't change stock clocks (Rev 1 does).

Also I did not said you hadn't flashed right (though I implied it), I just said to check if the flashing was succesfull through the PrecisionX's Power Target. Thats all.

And to double check, I implied that because your flashing method was scary to me. I never heard of it working like that, because nvflash must do somethings like disabling some write protections and stuff and it cannot possibly be done without giving any commands to it.

So to avoid any chance of bricking your cards, I again advise you to follow the instructions on how to use nvflash on the first page.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I didn't understood what is your question.
> Rev2 Bios don't change stock clocks (Rev 1 does).
> 
> Also I did not said you hadn't flashed right (though I implied it), I just said to check if the flashing was succesfull through the PrecisionX's Power Target. Thats all.
> 
> And to double check, I implied that because your flashing method was scary to me. I never heard of it working like that, because nvflash must do somethings like disabling some write protections and stuff and it cannot possibly be done without giving any commands to it.
> 
> So to avoid any chance of bricking your cards, I again advise you to follow the instructions on how to use nvflash on the first page.


thank you i learned how to check if my GPUs are running modded bios thanx to you sir ^_^


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> thank you i learned how to check if my GPUs are running modded bios thanx to you sir ^_^


You're much welcome!
I'm glad it did helped!


----------



## eXXon

Hey Skyn3t,

Just got a second ref 780 from Inno3D. Card performs much better than Gigabyte's ref card. No throttling and Power never exceeds 102% where the GB card reaches 110% in the same exact environment (modded, it would throttle on stock bios).

Here's the Bios if you ever need it (I'm done oc'ing since I found the sweet spot).

Very satisfied with the modded Gigabyte Bios (Thanks to you) & the Inno3D bios for my 24/7 clocks (1163MHz) with zero throttling.

Appreciate all the hard work you put in this thread mate.

Inno3D_780_Ref.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Haha I think Liqu1d's CPU is at stock, that's why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> You should be well into the 120+FPS range. You must be missing some things. Either your CPU is not clocked high enough and/or your GPU is not clocked enough. Also are you running more than one monitor while benching? ARe you making sure you are shutting down all applications running in Task manager that are not needed? No monitoring software should be running to get your max score. Shut down explorer.exe when testing in valley or Heaven as well. Look at the first post in the valley benchmark thread for the Nvidia tweaks guide and be sure all of the Nvidia control panel settings in your PC are set the same as in the tweak guide. I would think you could get a few more FPS than my best of 124fps with the 3770k properly clocked to 4.7-5ghz.


Don't look stock to me :/


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

just got an extra 5FPS running valley....


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> just got an extra 5FPS running valley....


Whats your card and cpu clocks?

Do you have a GUP usage graph? mine does not go to 100% it bounces from 65 to 96% :/


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Cards are a Gainward and the other a galaxy....Clocks are top 1215 and bottom 1202....Dont have a graph because i had all other programs close while i was running valley....


----------



## sniggleface

Would flashing the bios to remove boost improve situations where the GPU usage is not maxing out? Playing TF2 and BF3 both result in anywhere from 40 to 70% GPU usage and the framerate does dip down into the 80's and 90's which is noticeable when using a 120hz display. I'd like to get this card pushing as many frames as possible to keep things silky smooth, regardless of whether it uses more power.


----------



## kx11

3960x @ 4.3ghz
EVGA 780 SLI
P20229 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6920070



driver 326.19


----------



## BBK89

Quick question for anyone.

I was literally just about to press purchase on an EVGA GTX780 Superclocked card when I noticed a Classified card for the same price but out of stock. Really had my heart set on getting the card on Monday but if buying the Classified card means it'll be better in the long run then I may wait.
is there much differnece between the 2 or will the standard Superclclocked card be enough?

BBK


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBK89*
> 
> Quick question for anyone.
> 
> I was literally just about to press purchase on an EVGA GTX780 Superclocked card when I noticed a Classified card for the same price but out of stock. Really had my heart set on getting the card on Monday but if buying the Classified card means it'll be better in the long run then I may wait.
> is there much differnece between the 2 or will the standard Superclclocked card be enough?
> 
> BBK


Depending on your needs, the regular is perfectly fine, especially if it means waiting a month (not that I'm sure on the wait time). Obviously if they happened to both be in stock then the Classified would be the way to go just... because. But not worth waiting for. Also consider that there will be hardly any water block options for the Classified if you ever decide to watercool it in the future.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBK89*
> 
> Quick question for anyone.
> 
> I was literally just about to press purchase on an EVGA GTX780 Superclocked card when I noticed a Classified card for the same price but out of stock. Really had my heart set on getting the card on Monday but if buying the Classified card means it'll be better in the long run then I may wait.
> is there much differnece between the 2 or will the standard Superclclocked card be enough?
> 
> BBK


Wait for the Classified to come back in stock. Robust pcb with 1.35v software control. Will help you get a nice 1300Mhz overclock no problem. Need to get lucky to get 1200Mhz with the regular reference GTX 780s.


----------



## BBK89

Water cooling would be something I have in mind as I've watercooled my CPU and I was thinking about doing the same for the GPU's

Obviously it would be hard to say but what kind of advantage would the classified have over the standard Superclocked one. Are we talking as few as an extra 5 FPS?

I know it's a crude way of asking

BBK. Tapatalking.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBK89*
> 
> Water cooling would be something I have in mind as I've watercooled my CPU and I was thinking about doing the same for the GPU's
> 
> Obviously it would be hard to say but what kind of advantage would the classified have over the standard Superclocked one. Are we talking as few as an extra 5 FPS?
> 
> I know it's a crude way of asking
> 
> BBK. Tapatalking.


Honestly, if you're not trying to break records by 4 frames per second, just get the regular, if not just for the waterblock reason alone. Absolutely the Classified is more robust like MrTooShort said, but think about what you need it for. I personally would rather have a better selection of blocks than the ability to go a few points higher in benchmarks. On the flipside if you want to do crazy benching then the Classified is the way to go.


----------



## BBK89

Thanks man. I'll just go with the regular Superclocked card.

On a side note. Your build looks amazing! I've been feeling rather proud of my first attempt at watercooling and now looking at your one it made me realise how pitiful my attempt was!


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 3960x @ 4.3ghz
> EVGA 780 SLI
> P20229 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6920070
> 
> 
> 
> driver 326.19


Thats weird how that one thread in news shows nearly same score for a single 780 lightning


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBK89*
> 
> Thanks man. I'll just go with the regular Superclocked card.
> 
> On a side note. Your build looks amazing! I've been feeling rather proud of my first attempt at watercooling and now looking at your one it made me realise how pitiful my attempt was!


No attempt is ever pitiful! Each build is the mark of individuality. Be proud of it and enjoy the hell out of one of the fastest GPU's on the planet!


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Just ordered my sueprclocked ATX!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*
> 
> Just ordered my sueprclocked ATX!


super clocked motherboard..?


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> super clocked motherboard..?


Lol whoops


----------



## managerman

Did a bunch of benching tonight...So far so good...4770k @ 5.0Ghz!

Next step is using modded bios to see if I can get more out of these cards (I think there is some more headroom)....and get the EK waterblocks on ASAP....(They arrived today!!)

Only way to keep temps on cards 1 and 2 from shooting past 90C (@100% fan speed) is holding a tornado fan over the 3 cards while running the benchmark







ACX coolers not good coolers when in triple SLI....

Specifics on Cards:

Card 1 Max Core/Mem/Volts/Temp = 1163/6880/1.187/79C
Card 2 Max Core/Mem/Volts/Temp = 1176/6880/1.200/75C
Card 3 Max Core/Mem/Volts/Temp = 1150/6880/1.200/60C





Someday I will actually play a game with this stuff....









-M


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> super clocked motherboard..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol whoops
Click to expand...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Did a bunch of benching tonight...So far so good...4770k @ 5.0Ghz!
> 
> Next step is using modded bios to see if I can get more out of these cards (I think there is some more headroom)....and get the EK waterblocks on ASAP....(They arrived today!!)
> 
> Only way to keep temps on cards 1 and 2 from shooting past 90C (@100% fan speed) is holding a tornado fan over the 3 cards while running the benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACX coolers not good coolers when in triple SLI....
> 
> Specifics on Cards:
> 
> Card 1 Max Core/Mem/Volts/Temp = 1163/6880/1.187/79C
> Card 2 Max Core/Mem/Volts/Temp = 1176/6880/1.200/75C
> Card 3 Max Core/Mem/Volts/Temp = 1150/6880/1.200/60C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I will actually play a game with this stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M


How on earth did you score 10fps higher than me in Valley and 5000 more GPU points in 3Dmark than I did? I have 3930k at 5.1ghz and my GPU's were clocked 50-75mhz higher than yours also (?)


----------



## drnilly007

Probably different drivers...


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> How on earth did you score 10fps higher than me in Valley and 5000 more GPU points in 3Dmark than I did? I have 3930k at 5.1ghz and my GPU's were clocked 50-75mhz higher than yours also (?)


IDK....A couple of thoughts:

1.) Haswell 4770k / Z87 may have optimizations that x79 does not???
2.) Memory is @2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2T??
3.) GPU's running higher core clocks than what Precision is reporting??
4.) I am running 326.19 beta drivers??
5.) Valley Benchmark optimized for Haswell?

I would like to know why too.....

Once I get these on water I am going to try the modded bios and see what happens..

BTW...Jameswalt1...Your rig is sweet.....nicely done...

-M


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Probably different drivers...


Different drivers do not give you 5000 extra GPU points in firestrike and 10fps extra in Valley with lower core and memory clocks.

@managerman - Please provide the link for your 3dmark firestrike score (and thanks for rig compliment


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Different drivers do not give you 5000 extra GPU points in firestrike and 10fps extra in Valley with lower core and memory clocks.
> 
> @managerman - Please provide the link for your 3dmark firestrike score (and thanks for rig compliment


Here it is...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/697227

-M


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> IDK....A couple of thoughts:
> 
> 1.) Haswell 4770k / Z87 may have optimizations that x79 does not???
> 2.) Memory is @2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2T??
> 3.) GPU's running higher core clocks than what Precision is reporting??
> 4.) I am running 326.19 beta drivers??
> 5.) Valley Benchmark optimized for Haswell?
> 
> I would like to know why too.....
> 
> Once I get these on water I am going to try the modded bios and see what happens..
> 
> BTW...Jameswalt1...Your rig is sweet.....nicely done...
> 
> -M


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/697227
> 
> -M


F12 on valey next time


----------



## dzb87

I can recommend Far Cry 3 as stability test for GTX 780.
I had my card oc'ed to 1202MHz for three weeks playing lots of titles, until yesterday I installed FC3.
I had to lower clocks to 1189 and now it's stable.
Stock bios, +37mV voltage.

So please try Far Cry before saying 'i'm stable"


----------



## Nro1

Nice score with evga GTX 780 SC ACX using modded bios 80.10.37.00.0B and ForceWare 326.19 drivers
*X5601*








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6915060

Just waiting that 3DMark will approval thouse drivers!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> So please try Far Cry before saying 'i'm stable"


Err yeah, I don't feel like blowing $60 on a game I'm not really interested in playing just to stamp my OC as "stable"









Valley is an easy standard as far as benching goes.

For stability in an actual game...that is totally up to the person, the drivers, the game, etc. Too varied.

Crysis 2 used to be my ultimate bench test because that damn game was so OC-unfriendly, artifacting and crashing all over the place while BF3 ran perfectly fine...


----------



## drdreey

*3dMark Firestrike*

EVGA 780 SC ACX,
vBios: SVL7 EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
gpu 1295mhz / mem 7400mhz / 1212mV / no throttle.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698021



*UNIGINE VALLEY BENCHMARK V1.0*

EVGA 780 SC ACX,
vBios: SVL7 EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
gpu 1269mhz / mem 7400mhz / 1212mV / no throttle.



Sys specs, see sig.
[email protected]
[email protected]

Tip for valley bench. In nV contol panel set ambient occlusion to Performance


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> *3dMark Firestrike*
> 
> EVGA 780 SC ACX,
> vBios: SVL7 EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
> gpu 1295mhz / mem 7400mhz / 1212mV / no throttle.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNIGINE VALLEY BENCHMARK V1.0*
> 
> EVGA 780 SC ACX,
> vBios: SVL7 EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
> gpu 1269mhz / mem 7400mhz / 1212mV / no throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sys specs, see sig.
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Tip for valley bench. In nV contol panel set ambient occlusion to Performance


Holy mother...what's your ASIC and ambient temps ?


----------



## unph4zed

I got my SLI Asus refs to 1215 BF3 stable and a bit higher in Fire Strike but memory is a little sluggish. ~6500. It's really annoying to have to set both voltages in Precision after every reboot. I'm running the latest build, is that normal?


----------



## drdreey

Asic is 85.4.
Ambient is 26C in my room, it's pretty hot in the Netherlands.


----------



## skyn3t

Don't forget his cpu helps a lot to get those scores too. Like 3570k I won't and never will brake the 128.6 on valey, 3Dmark firestrike my phys x never going to reach 9k. By the way very good scores. You should post the score on top 30 valey


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> I got my SLI Asus refs to 1215 BF3 stable and a bit higher in Fire Strike but memory is a little sluggish. ~6500. It's really annoying to have to set both voltages in Precision after every reboot. I'm running the latest build, is that normal?


Don't make any sense running a gpu @1.212v all the time, if you want that I have a bios in the front page I belive is Gigabyte wf volt+pt rev 1. Try it and let me know. And yes you can flash that vBios into asus card.


----------



## unph4zed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't make any sense running a gpu @1.212v all the time, if you that I have a bios in the front page I belive is Gigabyte wf volt+pt rev 1. Try it and let me know. And yes you can flash that vBios into asus card.


I'm under water so I don't mind running @ 1.212v 24/7. Thanks for all your work skyn3t, I'll let you know.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> I'm under water so I don't mind running @ 1.212v 24/7. Thanks for all your work skyn3t, I'll let you know.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> Asic is 85.4.
> Ambient is 26C in my room, it's pretty hot in the Netherlands.


Are you actually Game/Benchmarks stable at those clocks? GPU-z only at 1293MHz for roughly 4 seconds and at a lower clock for longer before that.


----------



## skyn3t

I believe no one can play stable on those clock's. It is only for bench. But I believe with 1228 he can be stable in some games. But you will crash if push the memory too high .


----------



## drdreey

@Razor 116,
Proof:



And only for benching indeed.

And another one @ *1306*







Finaly broke 11K in Firestrike.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698889

@Skyn3t,
I play crysis 3 and metro LL
Game stable clocks are 1254/7000.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> I can recommend Far Cry 3 as stability test for GTX 780.
> I had my card oc'ed to 1202MHz for three weeks playing lots of titles, until yesterday I installed FC3.
> I had to lower clocks to 1189 and now it's stable.
> Stock bios, +37mV voltage.
> 
> So please try Far Cry before saying 'i'm stable"


to test stability I recomend firestrike extreme.
played metro last light the whole game with 1215 +400 mem before joining the forum and geting vmodded bios.

played it with ssaa x4. That was waaaay heavyer than fas cry3 on my rig

for firestrike and 3dmark11 I could even get clocks at 1228 on some runs for benching only.
Then for firestrike extreme I had to lower my clocks to 1176 to even finish the run and I still got at the time the second highest run for two gtx780.

with vmoded bios I maded it at 1228 and I'm extrmely happy with it. I'm still the third in the whole world there (with unaproved drivers though).
And my processor isn't even clocked near the first place.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/985203?


----------



## cowie

for me its the other way around I lose 25 on the clocks in 3d11 fsx runs pretty fast.
Its all on power draw I think since fsx pulls the power(voltage) even with the gpu and 3d11 voltage does drop abit in gt1 gt2 of coarse I use a dmm to read it.
Its just a little but enough sometimes to upset things for me.


----------



## famich

Originally Posted by dzb87

I can recommend Far Cry 3 as stability test for GTX 780.
I had my card oc'ed to 1202MHz for three weeks playing lots of titles, until yesterday I installed FC3.
I had to lower clocks to 1189 and now it's stable.
Stock bios, +37mV voltage.

So please try Far Cry before saying 'i'm stable"

I can confirm that , lots of guys on German forum had to do the same ...


----------



## revro

bingo FC3 is the only game that had me on occasion artifact on my 660ftw @stock gpu and mem. happened like 5 times, i had to restart game to continue. possibly was solved with later drivers but yes FC3 did got me top gpu temps







great for testing

best
revro


----------



## tinuz97

Yep, and Crysis 3 also a good game to test.
Battlefield 3 also, does not like high clock speeds


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Yep, and Crysis 3 also a good game to test.
> Battlefield 3 also, does not like high clock speeds


I can't get BF3 to consistently utilize >80% of my GPU, so the temps and power usage stay pretty low. I really wish I could figure out why. I feel like a 4.5ghz Ivy Bridge wouldn't be a bottleneck, but who knows...

I can confirm FC3 does stress my GPU quite a bit though, so +1 for that.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> @Razor 116,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> And only for benching indeed.
> 
> And another one @ *1306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly broke 11K in Firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698889
> 
> @Skyn3t,
> I play crysis 3 and metro LL
> Game stable clocks are 1254/7000.


Interesting.


----------



## eXXon

Did a Valley bench for the 780s at 1163MHz core with 6600MHz on the memory, upped my CPU to 4.83GHz and this is what I got:


......I'm a happy, happy man.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Did a Valley bench for the 780s at 1163MHz core with 6600MHz on the memory, upped my CPU to 4.83GHz and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> ......I'm a happy, happy man.


you have the GPU with the higher ASIC in slot 1 (primary)..?


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you have the GPU with the higher ASIC in slot 1 (primary)..?


No, the 69% ASIC card is the first one, 2nd card is 75% ASIC.

What would be the benefit of switching them ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you have the GPU with the higher ASIC in slot 1 (primary)..?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the 69% ASIC card is the first one, 2nd card is 75% ASIC.
> 
> What would be the benefit of switching them ?
Click to expand...

not sure about the actual benefit as I'm not so sold on the entire accuracy / concept of the ASIC.
but I would put the better scoring chip first because in principal it's suppose to be the better optimized performer.
monitor your temps now and then switch them around and monitor temps again.
also try to compare 'responsiveness', be 'techie'...










edit:
my ASIC is only 65%


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure about the actual benefit as I'm not so sold on the entire accuracy / concept of the ASIC.
> but I would put the better scoring chip first because in principal it's suppose to be the better optimized performer.
> monitor your temps now and then switch them around and monitor temps again.
> also try to compare 'responsiveness', be 'techie'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> my ASIC is only 65%


Hmmm... been testing/benching for the last two days, will do some gaming for a bit then switch them around & report back if it makes a noticeable difference.

Cheers.


----------



## malmental

anxious for your feedback....









cheers.


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey bro check this out 326.01


So this is the best ver of drivers that we should be using atm?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> I can't get BF3 to consistently utilize >80% of my GPU, so the temps and power usage stay pretty low. I really wish I could figure out why. I feel like a 4.5ghz Ivy Bridge wouldn't be a bottleneck, but who knows...
> 
> I can confirm FC3 does stress my GPU quite a bit though, so +1 for that.


Here also between 60-80%
Altough it is the only game for me that is start crying and crashing @ to high clocks.
Most of the time if i have a stable clock in battlefield 3 , then other games work fine also


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Did a Valley bench for the 780s at 1163MHz core with 6600MHz on the memory, upped my CPU to 4.83GHz and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> ......I'm a happy, happy man.


Try to break it again. Shut down all the app in the background and turn internet off try few runs and if you can break that score. That score you got was my first now it is 128.6 . I know you can make It.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Hmmm... been testing/benching for the last two days, will do some gaming for a bit then switch them around & report back if it makes a noticeable difference.
> 
> Cheers.


The idea and performance to have the first good GPU in the fitst slot it is a rule speciality if you decide to bench single card.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> So this is the best ver of drivers that we should be using atm?


After 314.22 it is a good drivers. Im running 314.22 moded now. Im trying to break some of my valey 128.6 and my 176?? On fire strike.


----------



## Ribozyme

How do you single 780 guys do on 1440p? I want to go for 1440p but I am afraid my 760 won't take it so I might upgrade to a 780. But I don't want to SLI. So how do you guys do on the more graphics intense games like crysis 3, witcher 2, tomb raider, far cry 3,..


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Try to break it again. Shut down all the app in the background and turn internet off try few runs and if you can break that score. That score you got was my first now it is 128.6 . I know you can make It.
> The idea and performance to have the first good GPU in the fitst slot it is a rule speciality if you decide to bench single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 314.22 it is a good drivers. Im running 314.22 moded now. Im trying to break some of my valey 128.6 and my 176?? On fire strike.


So if I am going for just really good video drivers I should just use 326.01 then?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> How do you single 780 guys do on 1440p? I want to go for 1440p but I am afraid my 760 won't take it so I might upgrade to a 780. But I don't want to SLI. So how do you guys do on the more graphics intense games like crysis 3, witcher 2, tomb raider, far cry 3,..


My single 780 did well in all those games except withcher 2 which i still havnt installed yet @ 1080p...From what i have read the monitor you want is gorgeous looking in games so even if you turned down the AA your game will still look pretty good....So i would get a 780,but keep in mind then you will also have to buy a newer PSU....


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> How do you single 780 guys do on 1440p? I want to go for 1440p but I am afraid my 760 won't take it so I might upgrade to a 780. But I don't want to SLI. So how do you guys do on the more graphics intense games like crysis 3, witcher 2, tomb raider, far cry 3,..


you dont







those few top games you must go down with settings or be comfortable playing 40-50avg fps tough tomb raider, far cry 3 should not be issue and are around 50-60avg fps even over 60fps. i cant talk about witcher but generally on 27 inch 1440p FXAA does best work and you should be able to play comfortably above 50avg fps

a single 7970/770 is enough for single 1080 a single 780 is enough for single 1440p

best
revro


----------



## Vapochilled

Hi again,

I still don't understand this.


You can see that my GPU did 1080... 1100... 1120... sometimes the defined 1188.
Im using the rev2 BIOS.

Tested with 100 power.. 115... it seems that the GPU is throttling.. I don't understand why... temps never above 60









Any ideas?
Should I try rev1 bios?

NOTE: GPU score is any good? Im using a X58 still ... with E5620


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> How do you single 780 guys do on 1440p? I want to go for 1440p but I am afraid my 760 won't take it so I might upgrade to a 780. But I don't want to SLI. So how do you guys do on the more graphics intense games like crysis 3, witcher 2, tomb raider, far cry 3,..


I moved from a 760 SLI setup to a single 780 and I'm gaming at 2560x1440. I've just finished Tomb Raider, which has been played on 760 SLI, single 760 and single 780. The single 760 does not cope too well with the resolution (settings maxed, no TressFX). The single 780 on the other hand coped very well. I had the odd dips below 60fps here and there, but for the most part the experience was very smooth.
If you want a single card solution, certainly go for the 780.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> you dont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those few top games you must go down with settings or be comfortable playing 40-50avg fps tough tomb raider, far cry 3 should not be issue and are around 50-60avg fps even over 60fps. i cant talk about witcher but generally on 27 inch 1440p FXAA does best work and you should be able to play comfortably above 50avg fps
> 
> a single 7970/770 is enough for single 1080 a single 780 is enough for single 1440p
> 
> best
> revro


with ubber sampling on (gorgeous), witcher 2 would run around 30 fps or less in a 1440p monitor with a single 780

I tell you that it runs at 60fps on a 1080p monitor with TWO 780!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> So if I am going for just really good video drivers I should just use 326.01 then?


At least for me it was a good driver's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> I still don't understand this.
> 
> 
> You can see that my GPU did 1080... 1100... 1120... sometimes the defined 1188.
> Im using the rev2 BIOS.
> 
> Tested with 100 power.. 115... it seems that the GPU is throttling.. I don't understand why... temps never above 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> Should I try rev1 bios?
> 
> NOTE: GPU score is any good? Im using a X58 still ... with E5620


At 3.4Ghz or 3.6Ghz you not going to score soo much. That cpu is holding you back, it may good for gaming but for bench is not . The 920 will outperfomance the xeon at 4.0Ghz or even at 4.2 than you may score a bit more.


----------



## Granzon

I have 2 gtx 780 in sli. On some game that I play such as far cry 3, assassin creed 3, some time some part of the game have a dropping fps number causing a slowdown.
The gpu usage is about 70% since I turn on vsync because I play on 27" 2560x1440p which is a 60hz monitor. Ram usage is about 50% or less. Temperature is about 60-75c.
What is the cause of this? Nothing is overclocked on 3770k.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> I have 2 gtx 780 in sli. On some game that I play such as far cry 3, assassin creed 3, some time some part of the game have a dropping fps number causing a slowdown.
> The gpu usage is about 70% since I turn on vsync because I play on 27" 2560x1440p which is a 60hz monitor. Ram usage is about 50% or less. Temperature is about 60-75c.
> What is the cause of this? Nothing is overclocked on 3770k.


Exactly what parts of the game cause slowdown? Does it just happen randomly or in action intense or crowded scenes? (like Boston in AC3)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> with ubber sampling on (gorgeous), witcher 2 would run around 30 fps or less in a 1440p monitor with a single 780
> 
> I tell you that it runs at 60fps on a 1080p monitor with TWO 780!


You mean 1440p with 2?


----------



## DarthBeavis

Can I join the club, I have a four 780s installed . . .3-way SLI plus one for PhysX


----------



## tinuz97

Wut!?
Nice


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> I have 2 gtx 780 in sli. On some game that I play such as far cry 3, assassin creed 3, some time some part of the game have a dropping fps number causing a slowdown.
> The gpu usage is about 70% since I turn on vsync because I play on 27" 2560x1440p which is a 60hz monitor. Ram usage is about 50% or less. Temperature is about 60-75c.
> What is the cause of this? *Nothing is overclocked on 3770k*.


*Nothing is overclocked on 3770k*
It may be the problem too. it may holding your GPU back . since you just told about GPU usage @ "70% what is you GPU temp and how close they are from each other?

are you using a stock bios?
because stock bios when you reach the target thresh hold @ 105% PT, it does throttling you down. you need to keep your eyes open on GPU temps.

If you OC that 3770k it will help for some good score or even gaming. you don't need to have tha CPU running at 4.6 to 4.8Ghz at least 4.0 to 4.2Ghz.

PS: This is for all members.

Many ppl are complain in GPU throttling down. it does happen and it will happen if you don't know the sweet spot from you GPU.

Max voltage
Max PT
Max core clock OC
Max Memory OC

it doesn't not mean you score will be high. let me explain a bit that I know.

Voltage :
Some GPU need a high voltage to obtain a good OC and some Don't. if you find a sweet spot for voltage you GPU may performance better than just slide the freaking Voltage control all they way up.

Memory:
Some GPU will need a high memory clock to get a high score and some Don't. like I explained above sometimes your GPU can score way better with low OC than have it @ high and score less.

700 series & Titan are not too different from each other. both platform suffer from low OC and Low potential of Voltage control.

why my GPU throttling down? it not your GPU. It is you, because you just want to slide everything UP and score high. OC doesn't work like that.

GTX 780 has a big fail when trying to level up each option to get some high score, some ppl bench @ 1241Mhz with +600 memory and have a low score.

Why?

I had finished valley bench many times with 109 to 119 FPS @ 1241Mhz with +600 memory and how to OC you GPU make you have a low scores not only vBios. some people are very very lucky with stock bios. but many of us needs it so bad and we all know it.

Some 780 you do need to sacrifice memory OC to obtain a high score otherwise you going to end up with a *Big throttling down* try low the memory or lower you GPU core clock. but I do know the memory of 780 is weak. some high memory OC eat your high core clock or vise verse. you need to make both know each other before the high scores.

because not every GPU is the same. 780 does throttling down when you up the memory so high even in games even with vBios. but many people had not got this problem because they are lucky and they know how OC works. you must play the same rules how you OC the CPU to GPU one thing at the time till you marry her "GPU" . You need to the two sides or her "GPU" Strong & Weakness.

here is my Valley top 17 before I level up every option in my Precixion X I had to know the potential of each GPU lucky me that i could match both GPU at same clock and memory



My 3Dmark 11 i know i can score a bit higher on this.

P 17875 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI

Fire Strike
15779 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI

Fire Strike
9382 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Single

like I always said "I'm here just to help"

best

skyn3t.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> At least for me it was a good driver's
> At 3.4Ghz or 3.6Ghz you not going to score soo much. That cpu is holding you back, it may good for gaming but for bench is not . The 920 will outperfomance the xeon at 4.0Ghz or even at 4.2 than you may score a bit more.










How much more should I score if I had a 3930k? Or a 4770k?
I don't think there is much difference...

What about the throttle situation? Any advice







?


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Can I join the club, I have a four 780s installed . . .3-way SLI *plus one for PhysX*


Are you freaking serious









.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Can I join the club, I have a four 780s installed . . .3-way SLI plus one for PhysX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NO, we do not allow p0rn here J/K









too much goodies for only two eyes. yeah man fill the form and bench that BEAST, shot the score we do need some crazy 780 score








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much more should I score if I had a 3930k? Or a 4770k?
> I don't think there is much difference...
> 
> What about the throttle situation? Any advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


just look the post above yours you will see my single GTX score


----------



## malmental

your using a fourth GTX 780 for dedicated PhysX is lame and a waste of a GPU..


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your using a fourth GTX 780 for dedicated PhysX is lame and a waste of a GPU..


i remember a guy here in OCN who had 2 690s running Quad SLi + 680 for physx

don't know which one is crazier


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your using a fourth GTX 780 for dedicated PhysX is lame and a waste of a GPU..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i remember a guy here in OCN who had 2 690s running Quad SLi + 680 for physx
> 
> don't know which one is crazier
Click to expand...

both need to be committed.
and / or their parents credit card needs to be taken back...


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> F12 on valey next time


Here it is...even better on this run....

-M







Firestrike Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/994585


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Here it is...even better on this run....
> 
> -M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/994585


Nice scores. What bios are you on ?


----------



## pharma57

He is on default eVGA 780 SC ACX bios.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> He is on default eVGA bios.


Correct...









-M


----------



## pharma57

You might want to post in the 700 Series Benchmark thread at eVGA. They might want to buy your cards back to figure out what they did right!








http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1938127

Another interesting thing is you had the cards sync'd, so there is definitely more headroom when you clock them individually!


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You might want to post in the 700 Series Benchmark thread at eVGA. They might want to buy your cards back to figure out what they did right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1938127
> 
> Another interesting thing is you had the cards sync'd, so there is definitely more headroom when you clock them individually!


Agreed about the sync...I have actually tested all three cards individually so I know the max core on each....+55 is the lowest common denominator.....







more fun to come....I think i need a week off of work just to benchmark and put this stuff in a 900D!

Thanks pharma57!

-M


----------



## Vodkacooling

Well guys. I did something stupid. I flashed a Rev 2 bios onto my Rev1 card. Now its not accessible. Does not boot. Card is a EVGA GTX 780 ACX

Now NVFLASH states

Note: Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible: "then it lists the device".

When I do nvflash --list or nvflash -a, the card is not listed as having an index. When I try to force i2 or i1 it says wrong index. So... am I in trouble? Teaches me to be half asleep from work.


----------



## strong island 1

I finally tried some 3dmark. 5734 graphics score.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700706


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey guy I just have a really quick question for BF3/BF4 is a 780 really that much of a performance increase over a 670 @1080p?

Thanks


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your using a fourth GTX 780 for dedicated PhysX is lame and a waste of a GPU..


Guess you have not heard of DarthBeavis


----------



## unph4zed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> I got my SLI Asus refs to 1215 BF3 stable and a bit higher in Fire Strike but memory is a little sluggish. ~6500. It's really annoying to have to set both voltages in Precision after every reboot. I'm running the latest build, is that normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't make any sense running a gpu @1.212v all the time, if you want that I have a bios in the front page I belive is Gigabyte wf volt+pt rev 1. Try it and let me know. And yes you can flash that vBios into asus card.


Sky your *vBios rev 1 Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT* worked perfectly for me. Precision X now saves the voltages @ 1.212v on reboot. Thank you!


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Guess you have not heard of DarthBeavis


Extreme is what I do









http://www.brightsideofnews.com/print/2010/9/7/convergence-is-everything-big-o-eats-a-console.aspx


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Extreme is what I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/print/2010/9/7/convergence-is-everything-big-o-eats-a-console.aspx


WOW! Link me to some of your builds please!

EDIT: Found some, great work


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> WOW! Link me to some of your builds please!
> 
> EDIT: Found some, great work


need to update but some here

www.outoftheboxmods.com


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey guy I just have a really quick question for BF3/BF4 is a 780 really that much of a performance increase over a 670 @1080p?
> 
> Thanks


Yep, quite a bit:

stock vs stock:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/827?vs=830

Don't have OC numbers at hand.


----------



## DStealth

@skyn3t
I've got a new reference NV .37 BIOS can you have a look if it can be modded or its hard locked, as all others

780_orig_new37_1004.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yep, quite a bit:
> 
> stock vs stock:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/827?vs=830
> 
> Don't have OC numbers at hand.


Ah thanks, debating if I should sell my 670 and get a Leadtek 780 or not


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Guess you have not heard of DarthBeavis


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your using a fourth GTX 780 for dedicated PhysX is lame and a waste of a GPU..


The rig looks great but I would have to agree about that point.
But I would really like to see tri SLI vs. tri SLI w/Physx benchmarks. In some Physx games. I'm pretty sure enabling Physx on the fourth card might even slow you down. My theory is tri SLI would still beat tri SLI w/Physx. I would love for you to prove me wrong though.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> NO, we do not allow p0rn here J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much goodies for only two eyes. yeah man fill the form and bench that BEAST, shot the score we do need some crazy 780 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just look the post above yours you will see my single GTX score


Maybe you have missed something








I was running maxed out - extreme.
I've seen other benchs and in extreme people do 5000 +/-
I've done 5000 also.








So i dont think my SR-2 with dual E5620 is keeping me back that much







What do you think?


----------



## anuket

At the launch of the Gtx 780 I bought two reference Overclocked EVGA GTX 780s.

Just dumped another $300ish on 2 backplates and 2 hydro-coppers. My 780s are idling around 24 C and load is anywhere from 30-40. I'll have to run a benchmark for a couple hours and see where it goes from there. But overall these GPUs are great! I'll post a picture tomorrow.

Does anyone else have any experience with the hydro-coppers? I hope they don't corrode over time...


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> @skyn3t
> I've got a new reference NV .37 BIOS can you have a look if it can be modded or its hard locked, as all others
> 
> 780_orig_new37_1004.zip 130k .zip file


I would be great to have other BIOS options to test








Will this work on GB WF3?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Just got my swiftech Komodo (Hydro Copper) waterblock and backplate installed and WOW what a difference!

No throttling, and I still havent found the limits to this card! rock solid above 1250mhz now.

These custom bios's are a treat when you are under water! Max temp after around an hour of bf3 and a ton of benching - 28c.

Quick screenshot -


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Can I join the club, I have a four 780s installed . . .3-way SLI plus one for PhysX


Good god that thing is amazing! Acrylic pipe bending looks like its going to be the new coolest mod!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Is my cpu bottle-necking my 780's,while playing BF3 just now my cpu was hitting about 80% usage on all core and gpu's about 50-60%....


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Is my cpu bottle-necking my 780's,while playing BF3 just now my cpu was hitting about 80% usage on all core and gpu's about 50-60%....


Just lower the graphics in the game you're experiencing it in to "Very low" and 800x600 and look at the FPS, the FPS you get is the max FPS that your CPU can output.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your using a fourth GTX 780 for dedicated PhysX is lame and a waste of a GPU..


I need to comment on this.....
You used the term "lame" which i find inappropriate and highly offensive.
For somebody that put money, time and effort into a hobby, the very least you can do for them is keep your negativity to yourself.

A waste of a GPU to you, a work of art to him.

You need to check yourself.


----------



## wholeeo

So where did the Valley thread go..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Good god that thing is amazing! Acrylic pipe bending looks like its going to be the new coolest mod!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Well guys. I did something stupid. I flashed a Rev 2 bios onto my Rev1 card. Now its not accessible. Does not boot. Card is a EVGA GTX 780 ACX
> 
> Now NVFLASH states
> 
> Note: Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible: "then it lists the device".
> 
> When I do nvflash --list or nvflash -a, the card is not listed as having an index. When I try to force i2 or i1 it says wrong index. So... am I in trouble? Teaches me to be half asleep from work.


just follow those steps.


shut down the pc and reset bios by switch or removing the bios battery
turn off the psu and unplug the power cable
push the pc power button like you going to turn on the pc to discharge the psu power 100%
wait for 5 to 10 minutes
after the wait time plug the power cord into psu
turn the pc and go to BIOS, won't let it boot to windows.
check the bios settings if all settings are default.
exit the bios and booth into Nvflash for DOS and flash stock bios
final boot into windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> Sky your *vBios rev 1 Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT* worked perfectly for me. Precision X now saves the voltages @ 1.212v on reboot. Thank you!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Extreme is what I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/print/2010/9/7/convergence-is-everything-big-o-eats-a-console.aspx


I may not have seem all your work but most of all. Great work bother








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Ah thanks, debating if I should sell my 670 and get a Leadtek 780 or not


you still thinking ? 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Maybe you have missed something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running maxed out - extreme.
> I've seen other benchs and in extreme people do 5000 +/-
> I've done 5000 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i dont think my SR-2 with dual E5620 is keeping me back that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?










I did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Just got my swiftech Komodo (Hydro Copper) waterblock and backplate installed and WOW what a difference!
> 
> No throttling, and I still havent found the limits to this card! rock solid above 1250mhz now.
> 
> These custom bios's are a treat when you are under water! Max temp after around an hour of bf3 and a ton of benching - 28c.
> 
> Quick screenshot -










this is where people complain about it. they do want the same performance on AIR when you can only obtain it under WATER.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So where did the Valley thread go..


OMG what happen? deleted? looks like it have been deleted.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> (this is addressing some deleted posts for those of you who are wondering)
> 
> Please do not discuss banned members or deleted posts in public threads. The documents in the thread in question contained some material that forced us to delete it temporarily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You may not:
> 
> Post questions/remarks relating to a member being banned from the Overclock.net forum or game server. *Please contact overclock.net staff directly.*
> Post questions/remarks pertaining to infractions, warnings or deleted posts. *Please contact overclock.net staff directly.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
Click to expand...

The thread will return to Overclock.net as soon as possible.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey guy I just have a really quick question for BF3/BF4 is a 780 really that much of a performance increase over a 670 @1080p?
> 
> Thanks


I went from 680 to 780 and total night and day for bf3 even at stock. The 680 fps in BF3 would jump around a lot from 140-60 but didn't look as good 780 is more steady and less jumping but about same range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anuket*
> 
> At the launch of the Gtx 780 I bought two reference Overclocked EVGA GTX 780s.
> 
> Just dumped another $300ish on 2 backplates and 2 hydro-coppers. My 780s are idling around 24 C and load is anywhere from 30-40. I'll have to run a benchmark for a couple hours and see where it goes from there. But overall these GPUs are great! I'll post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone else have any experience with the hydro-coppers? I hope they don't corrode over time...


They are copper inside with either nickel or chrome outside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Just got my swiftech Komodo (Hydro Copper) waterblock and backplate installed and WOW what a difference!
> 
> No throttling, and I still havent found the limits to this card! rock solid above 1250mhz now.
> 
> These custom bios's are a treat when you are under water! Max temp after around an hour of bf3 and a ton of benching - 28c.
> 
> Quick screenshot -


So jealous even though I have same komodo block but its been sitting in a box next to me for a week and a half since frozencpu sent me my order, but waiting for horrible ebay seller to ship my res







at least I got it new for half off


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your using a fourth GTX 780 for dedicated PhysX is lame and a waste of a GPU..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to comment on this.....
> You used the term "lame" which i find inappropriate and highly offensive.
> For somebody that put money, time and effort into a hobby, the very least you can do for them is keep your negativity to yourself.
> 
> A waste of a GPU to you, a work of art to him.
> 
> You need to check yourself.
Click to expand...

shhhh, your taking too much..









trying to tell someone to check themselves...
mirror time for you my man..


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you still thinking ?


I am considering it but i can only really afford a Leadtek one lol, not like it should matter much seeing I plan to put a Swiftech Komodo block on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I went from 680 to 780 and total night and day for bf3 even at stock. The 680 fps in BF3 would jump around a lot from 140-60 but didn't look as good 780 is more steady and less jumping but about same range.


Atm my 670 cant do BF3 stable at 80+ on custom settings, may as well say medium with all the fancy AA pretty much off lol its kind of a fail really


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The thread will return to Overclock.net as soon as possible.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> how come you want someone to test it if even yourself had not tested it?


I bricked my last card with BIOS mod from that guy PM'ed to me in TI forums, so be careful flashing those BIOSes, state of the card was not even booting computer with other card - stucked at BIOS initialization, so cannot be flashed again, i RMA'd mine.


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> I bricked my last card with BIOS mod from that guy PM'ed to me in TI forums, so be careful flashing those BIOSes, state of the card was not even booting computer with other card - stucked at BIOS initialization, so cannot be flashed again, i RMA'd mine.


I tested that bios on my card: you need simply to boot from another card and reflash it. Oh, there's a flag in bios, that says "boot from PCI-E/iGPU"; if it is set to auto, you can't boot with a bricked card...
That bios was modded with Kepler Bios tweaker, this time I used a different method.
But, as request of thread author, I'll not post bioses here...
@Skyn3t: no need for a decription key...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> I bricked my last card with BIOS mod form that guy PM'ed to me in TI forums, so be careful flashing those BIOSes, state of the card was not even booting computer with other card - sucked at BIOS initialization, so cannot be flashed again, i RMA'd mine.


I already PM'ed him to remove the link he posted here as a friend request, if he don''t remove it i will have to bring to MOD. He has been asked some n00d question about bios modification for long time. If you go back some pages or use the adv search you will find it. He has no clue what his doing.

He may bricked his card to look the last line of his post in bold.

DStealth : you only flash bios from trusted forum/person with reputation and proof. you have to bring that situation to us so we all know what is going on.

I feel sad that you had to RMA you GPU because of this.

*@ gpvecchi*

Did you read the post below yours and this one here? do you think it is funny? you better get your things together brother because what you doing is serious.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The rig looks great but I would have to agree about that point.
> But I would really like to see tri SLI vs. tri SLI w/Physx benchmarks. In some Physx games. I'm pretty sure enabling Physx on the fourth card might even slow you down. My theory is tri SLI would still beat tri SLI w/Physx. I would love for you to prove me wrong though.


I did not set out to have a fourth for PhysX at the outset. Once I found I could not do 4-way SLI (it is a driver issue so maybe a future driver will enable it) I decided to use the 4th card as a PhysX GPU. Why did I not pull it out and use it for another rig? My 12-year old Son has a 3-way SLI 680 rig (pics below to prove I am not lying) and I have two Titans NVIDIA is sending me which I will be using to build a LAN rig for myself (something smaller and easier to transport for LAN parties). So, let the 780 collect dust or leave it in this rig.






Also keep in mind I work events and do commissioned projects for NVIDIA so I have to push the boundaries with GPUS. Back in the day I had four 8800GTX s in a Skulltrail (project I did for Intel):


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*


oh it's sic as hell. no denying that....
and the other rigs sound crazy too.

my son runs a 2500K and GTX 660, he's 7 years old so I know where you head is at there.









but please do something with the GTX 780, having it waste is killing me...









also please keep the pics and builds coming.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh it's sic as hell. no denying that....
> and the other rigs sound crazy too.
> 
> my son runs a 2500K and GTX 660, he's 7 years old so I know where you head is at there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please do something with the GTX 780, having it waste is killing me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please keep the pics and builds coming.


why you keep







?

you did the same thing here post #6418

most of the thread I follow that you are on you keep doing the same.










sale thread :

4.7 @ 1.37v lapped max tem 65c in my loop.

I never did run much to 4.4 or 4.6
only 4.5 @ 1.2v jump to [email protected]


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh it's sic as hell. no denying that....
> and the other rigs sound crazy too.
> 
> my son runs a 2500K and GTX 660, he's 7 years old so I know where you head is at there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please do something with the GTX 780, having it waste is killing me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please keep the pics and builds coming.


hopefully they will enabled 4-way . . . .with my hardline tubing there is no chance I am pulling it out. I have 4 commissioned projects I am working on right now, several more in the planning stages including one that might be on a reality TV show, and a few more builds for me







All this while working full-time as Chair of IT at my college which includes teaching at least 4 classes. Fortunately, I can build and mod during the lab time in my classes. My students just finished building 12 workstations for a non-profit company this week so good mojo should flow.

Do you take your son to LANS? You should!!!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh it's sic as hell. no denying that....
> and the other rigs sound crazy too.
> 
> my son runs a 2500K and GTX 660, he's 7 years old so I know where you head is at there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please do something with the GTX 780, having it waste is killing me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please keep the pics and builds coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *why you keep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> *you did the same thing here* post #6418
> 
> *most of the thread I follow that you are on you keep doing the same.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sale thread :
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.37v lapped max tem 65c in my loop.
> 
> I never did run much to 4.4 or 4.6
> only 4.5 @ 1.2v jump to [email protected]
Click to expand...

not sure what you are referring too....?!









as for the results, interesting...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure what you are referring too....?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the results, interesting...


I was going to keep it but i decide to get me a 3770k I need moar high score.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh it's sic as hell. no denying that....
> and the other rigs sound crazy too.
> 
> my son runs a 2500K and GTX 660, he's 7 years old so I know where you head is at there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please do something with the GTX 780, having it waste is killing me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please keep the pics and builds coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully they will enabled 4-way . . . .with my hardline tubing there is no chance I am pulling it out. I have 4 commissioned projects I am working on right now, several more in the planning stages including one that might be on a reality TV show, and a few more builds for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this while working full-time as Chair of IT at my college which includes teaching at least 4 classes. Fortunately, I can build and mod during the lab time in my classes. My students just finished building 12 workstations for a non-profit company this week so good mojo should flow.
> 
> Do you take your son to LANS? You should!!!
Click to expand...

there might one day be an 'official / unoffical' hack to enable it, who knows, I'd check guru3d as well for more info on that.

I worked IT for a local college here and enjoyed it but didn't teach, lucky you.
got a few certs and plan on going back for more but working at home as well as the job I have limited time.
workshop at the house is a mess.

my son plays FPS's better than I do..









cheers.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure what you are referring too....?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the results, interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to keep it but i decide to get me a 3770k I need moar high score.
Click to expand...

amen...
but I have six rigs in my house alone as well as another 4 at friends and family.
I put them all on LGA 1155 with updated BIOS on all mobo's.
I get a upgrade and it starts a trickle down effect.

more work for me.


----------



## Venom95

Can anyone point me in the way of a 780 that will fit the xspc 780 razor water block?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the way of a 780 that will fit the xspc 780 razor water block?


Any reference 780 will work.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Any reference 780 will work.


So I read,
honestly not sure what that term means.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So I read,
> honestly not sure what that term means.


Check the front page. Wermad Gpu block list for all 780 any block that will fit on any reference 780.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Good god that thing is amazing! Acrylic pipe bending looks like its going to be the new coolest mod!


its a work of art .....passion re united .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Maybe you have missed something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running maxed out - extreme.
> I've seen other benchs and in extreme people do 5000 +/-
> I've done 5000 also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i dont think my SR-2 with dual E5620 is keeping me back that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


i had the sr2 which i sold with dual e-5645 cpu ---it does bottle neck ...i had quad 7970 and it was holding the gpus back --
when i switched to rive --then there true potential was shown .


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So I read,
> honestly not sure what that term means.


Any standard 780 with the Titan style fan cooler on it (or the EVGA ACX cooler edition). Here are some examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130916

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121769

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127740

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162134

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I need to comment on this.....
> You used the term "lame" which i find inappropriate and highly offensive.
> For somebody that put money, time and effort into a hobby, the very least you can do for them is keep your negativity to yourself.
> 
> A waste of a GPU to you, a work of art to him.
> 
> You need to check yourself.


i will agree ....its a work of art / and true dedication ...its a passion brother ---and one hell of a rig .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Well guys. I did something stupid. I flashed a Rev 2 bios onto my Rev1 card. Now its not accessible. Does not boot. Card is a EVGA GTX 780 ACX
> 
> Now NVFLASH states
> 
> Note: Unconfigured display adapter found, device not accessible: "then it lists the device".
> 
> When I do nvflash --list or nvflash -a, the card is not listed as having an index. When I try to force i2 or i1 it says wrong index. So... am I in trouble? Teaches me to be half asleep from work.


you flashed a rev2 bios on a rev1 bios --

meaning u flashed a new bios from evga on to your old bios ---how come u bricked it ---was the bios modded .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Can I join the club, I have a four 780s installed . . .3-way SLI plus one for PhysX


u made the day with this ----i am not far behind to say that i am to going for 4 gpus ---dont care if its for physics but i wanted it hence i ordered it --

i love the look / the arcylic tubes are just to sexy to look at ---its pure passion brother and it shows ---

fantastic ...

can u share some more pic of the rig --some benchmarks etc


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Nothing is overclocked on 3770k*
> It may be the problem too. it may holding your GPU back . since you just told about GPU usage @ "70% what is you GPU temp and how close they are from each other?
> 
> are you using a stock bios?
> because stock bios when you reach the target thresh hold @ 105% PT, it does throttling you down. you need to keep your eyes open on GPU temps.
> 
> If you OC that 3770k it will help for some good score or even gaming. you don't need to have tha CPU running at 4.6 to 4.8Ghz at least 4.0 to 4.2Ghz.
> 
> PS: This is for all members.
> 
> Many ppl are complain in GPU throttling down. it does happen and it will happen if you don't know the sweet spot from you GPU.
> 
> Max voltage
> Max PT
> Max core clock OC
> Max Memory OC
> 
> it doesn't not mean you score will be high. let me explain a bit that I know.
> 
> Voltage :
> Some GPU need a high voltage to obtain a good OC and some Don't. if you find a sweet spot for voltage you GPU may performance better than just slide the freaking Voltage control all they way up.
> 
> Memory:
> Some GPU will need a high memory clock to get a high score and some Don't. like I explained above sometimes your GPU can score way better with low OC than have it @ high and score less.
> 
> 700 series & Titan are not too different from each other. both platform suffer from low OC and Low potential of Voltage control.
> 
> why my GPU throttling down? it not your GPU. It is you, because you just want to slide everything UP and score high. OC doesn't work like that.
> 
> GTX 780 has a big fail when trying to level up each option to get some high score, some ppl bench @ 1241Mhz with +600 memory and have a low score.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I had finished valley bench many times with 109 to 119 FPS @ 1241Mhz with +600 Drivers and how to OC you GPU make you have a low scores not only vBios. some people are very very lucky with stock bios. but many of us needs it so bad and we all know it.
> 
> Some 780 you do need to sacrifice memory OC to obtain a high score otherwise you going to end up with a *Big throttling down* try low the memory or lower you GPU core clock. but I do know the memory of 780 is weak. some high memory OC eat your high core clock or vise verse. you need to make both know each other before the high scores.
> 
> because not every GPU is the same. 780 does throttling down when you up the memory so high even in games even with vBios. but many people had not got this problem because they are lucky and they know how OC works. you must play the same rules how you OC the CPU to GPU one thing at the time till you marry her "GPU" . You need to the two side or her "GPU" Strong & Weakness.
> 
> here is my Valley top 17 before I level up every option in my Precixion X I had to know the potential of each GPU lucky me that i could match both GPU at same clock and memory
> 
> 
> 
> My 3Dmark 11 i know i can score a bit higher on this.
> 
> P 17875 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI
> 
> Fire Strike
> 15779 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI
> 
> Fire Strike
> 9382 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Single
> 
> like I always said "I'm here just to help"
> 
> best
> 
> skyn3t.


+1 rep to the op on some very nice information which i did not know about earlier ---so bascially its a load balancing technique --u play with the core and mem sliders to see what makes the score go higher but its different for each gpu right sky .

each gpu will play out differently -

nice read


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just follow those steps.
> 
> 
> shut down the pc and reset bios by switch or removing the bios battery
> turn off the psu and unplug the power cable
> push the pc power button like you going to turn on the pc to discharge the psu power 100%
> wait for 5 to 10 minutes
> after the wait time plug the power cord into psu
> turn the pc and go to BIOS, won't let it boot to windows.
> check the bios settings if all settings are default.
> exit the bios and booth into Nvflash for DOS and flash stock bios
> final boot into windows.
> 
> Thanks for response. Issue is I can't reach my motherboard bios. The computer freezes on initial check, before it goes to bios.
> 
> I can reach windows and see the card when I'm in Windows but I'm not able to flash the card because nvflash does not recognize the card so my issue is I'm not able to get into the motherboard BIOS when the car is plugged into the motherboard and the only way to see the card in Windows is to put the computer to sleep and then plug the card in while the computer is asleep into a secondary slot tells me its unconfigured device display device


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Thanks for response. Issue is I can't reach my motherboard bios. The computer freezes on initial check, before it goes to bios.
> 
> I can reach windows and see the card when I'm in Windows but I'm not able to flash the card because nvflash does not recognize the card so my issue is I'm not able to get into the motherboard BIOS when the car is plugged into the motherboard and the only way to see the card in Windows is to put the computer to sleep and then plug the card in while the computer is asleep into a secondary slot tells me its unconfigured device display device


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just follow those steps.
> 
> 
> shut down the pc and reset bios by switch or removing the bios battery
> turn off the psu and unplug the power cable
> push the pc power button like you going to turn on the pc to discharge the psu power 100%
> wait for 5 to 10 minutes
> after the wait time plug the power cord into psu
> turn the pc and go to BIOS, won't let it boot to windows.
> check the bios settings if all settings are default.
> exit the bios and booth into Nvflash for DOS and flash stock bios
> final boot into windows.


You are making some big mistake bro. even when you put the pc to sleep mode it will carry a bit of power in the circuit. you may short you card or motherboard.

Is your 6 and 8 pin have power to turn on the GPU, do you have any way to check it? if not here is a PSU tester

try another 6 and 8 pin from the psu and what happen.
did you followed the instruction above?

just keep calm and we going to get this solved if not shorted the GPU.

Edited: try to turn the pc one with the gpu in place without the 6/8 pin power cable. You may receive a message in the screen write it down and let me know.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Thanks for response. Issue is I can't reach my motherboard bios. The computer freezes on initial check, before it goes to bios.
> 
> I can reach windows and see the card when I'm in Windows but I'm not able to flash the card because nvflash does not recognize the card so my issue is I'm not able to get into the motherboard BIOS when the car is plugged into the motherboard and the only way to see the card in Windows is to put the computer to sleep and then plug the card in while the computer is asleep into a secondary slot tells me its unconfigured device display device


Which mb? usually you will have an led debug code or an led light to indicate on which step of initializing your system did it fail.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Any standard 780 with the Titan style fan cooler on it (or the EVGA ACX cooler edition). Here are some examples:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130916
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121769
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127740
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162134
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917


Thanks soo much.. +rep


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I finally tried some 3dmark. 5734 graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700706


put those cards in sli and take down my lowly reference cards valley score, I wanna know if it's worth selling these and buying some classified/lightnings


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ werm
will Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX Titan Full cover fit GTX 780 Galaxy HOF ??
sorry ..I was out of the h20 circle for a while


----------



## malmental

where you been 'coolhandluke41'...?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ LN2 land bro


----------



## malmental

sweet...


----------



## dminzi

is it normall that in bf3 my gpu usage stays around 50-60% and not 100%


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ werm
> will Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX Titan Full cover fit GTX 780 Galaxy HOF ??
> sorry ..I was out of the h20 circle for a while


The HOF is a non-reference PCB, the blocks from reference PCBs will not work for it.
Universal water block will work, & easy to swap out for an ln2 pot







.


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which mb? usually you will have an led debug code or an led light to indicate on which step of initializing your system did it fail.


Its a MSI P67 GD55

Its got no debug.

It freezes on B2 pic attached.

When I use my GTX 670 alone, it manages to boot into windows and reach bios screen. Whenever the GTX 780 is plugged in I get stuck on B2

20130727_121432.jpg 1428k .jpg file


Im unable to get past this screen. Thus unable to enter bios or NVFLASH. No luck. I have a replacement GTX 780 coming on monday. So lesson learned, never flash a rev 2 bios on a rev1 card. Feel stupid for doing it.


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You are making some big mistake bro. even when you put the pc to sleep mode it will carry a bit of power in the circuit. you may short you card or motherboard.
> 
> Is your 6 and 8 pin have power to turn on the GPU, do you have any way to check it? if not here is a PSU tester
> 
> try another 6 and 8 pin from the psu and what happen.
> did you followed the instruction above?
> 
> just keep calm and we going to get this solved if not shorted the GPU.
> 
> Edited: try to turn the pc one with the gpu in place without the 6/8 pin power cable. You may receive a message in the screen write it down and let me know.


No luck on either of the steps. No power plugged in I get no where either. No display.

I have a MSI gaming z87 GD65 coming monday. Before I ship the card out, ill see if I get an error code there.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> is it normall that in bf3 my gpu usage stays around 50-60% and not 100%


please help me


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> please help me


Unfortunately I think it is normal, would love to find out why. From what I've read your best bet is to get your CPU speed higher either by overclocking or upgrading. Hopefully this isn't an issue in BF4.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> please help me


It's absolutely normal. It was the same on my 580's, 680's and now my 780's.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Its a MSI P67 GD55
> 
> Its got no debug.
> 
> It freezes on B2 pic attached.
> 
> When I use my GTX 670 alone, it manages to boot into windows and reach bios screen. Whenever the GTX 780 is plugged in I get stuck on B2
> 
> 20130727_121432.jpg 1428k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Im unable to get past this screen. Thus unable to enter bios or NVFLASH. No luck. I have a replacement GTX 780 coming on monday. *So lesson learned, never flash a rev 2 bios on a rev1 card*. Feel stupid for doing it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> No luck on either of the steps. No power plugged in I get no where either. No display.
> 
> I have a MSI gaming z87 GD65 coming monday. Before I ship the card out, ill see if I get an error code there.


everyone here was using rev 1 and after the rev 2 everyone did the upgrade. No one here had that issue. as you mentioned plug in the GPU wile PC was in sleep mode. This could be the reason. you may shorted the GPU some how or damaged the mobo bios.

since you mobo don't have the debug code in it. have you try to update the mobo bios? if not do it.

Edited : *0xB2 Legacy Option ROM Initialization. you may need to reflash your mobo bios*.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ werm
> will Aquacomputer Kryographics GTX Titan Full cover fit GTX 780 Galaxy HOF ??
> sorry ..I was out of the h20 circle for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HOF is a non-reference PCB, the blocks from reference PCBs will not work for it.
> Universal water block will work, & easy to swap out for an ln2 pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Unfortunately I think it is normal, would love to find out why. From what I've read your best bet is to get your CPU speed higher either by overclocking or upgrading. Hopefully this isn't an issue in BF4.


I have an i5 4670k at 4.0 ghz the 4770k wont make a diff in gaming so what else could i upgrade to?


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> I have an i5 4670k at 4.0 ghz the 4770k wont make a diff in gaming so what else could i upgrade to?


Apparently a 6 core CPU will help in BF3, but the cost is probably not worth it. I'd try to get that 4670 up to 4.5ghz or so if I were you.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Unfortunately I think it is normal, would love to find out why. From what I've read your best bet is to get your CPU speed higher either by overclocking or upgrading. Hopefully this isn't an issue in BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i5 4670k at 4.0 ghz the 4770k wont make a diff in gaming so what else could i upgrade to?
Click to expand...

depending on game and a few other variables your statement is debatable..


----------



## dminzi

Do most games not run the gpu 100% like bf3 or just bf3


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Apparently a 6 core CPU will help in BF3, but the cost is probably not worth it. I'd try to get that 4670 up to 4.5ghz or so if I were you.


so two six cores would help as well?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Apparently a 6 core CPU will help in BF3, but the cost is probably not worth it. I'd try to get that 4670 up to 4.5ghz or so if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> so two six cores would help as well?
Click to expand...

hey now, it's my job to be Mr Sarcasm around here buddy...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Do most games not run the gpu 100% like bf3 or just bf3


BF3 is CPU intense game. if you use the search options on this forum you can find almost anything you looking for
here for example : CPU Intensive PC games


----------



## AIienware

@skyn3t

were you able to look at my BIOS yet?

if yes, did you notice anything strange or different about it?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> so two six cores would help as well?


Is my cpu really not good enough for it? i will have to wait till next month for h100i so i can make it up to 4.5ghz


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> so two six cores would help as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Is my cpu really not good enough for it? i will have to wait till next month for h100i so i can make it up to 4.5ghz
Click to expand...

that would be my next move...









but your CPU is good enough.
higher overclock is just better.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I did not set out to have a fourth for PhysX at the outset. Once I found I could not do 4-way SLI (it is a driver issue so maybe a future driver will enable it) I decided to use the 4th card as a Phys X GPU. Why did I not pull it out and use it for another rig? My 12-year old Son has a 3-way SLI 680 rig (pics below to prove I am not lying) and I have two Titans NVIDIA is sending me which I will be using to build a LAN rig for myself (something smaller and easier to transport for LAN parties). So, let the 780 collect dust or leave it in this rig.


I'm still curious to see(tri SLI 780) vs. (tri SLI 780 wPhysx) benchmarks. Your probably the only one that could run those test. Its just a curiosity thing if it helps after the third card. Because its designed to assist a single GPU, so that's why I am wondering how it would yield.

But yeah even if there is no official 4 way support I think it shouldn't be do hard to mod the driver to allow it. I mean look there is guys that have 670 and 680 SLI. Or cards SLI'ed without motherboards that support SLI, with modded drivers. So you may very well get your wish.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's absolutely normal. It was the same on my 580's, 680's and now my 780's.


^^^^ This is what im experiencing with BF3 also on sli 780's,CPU @ 4.4,so its safe to say its a common thing....


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> please help me


It is totally normal. I have Arma 3 Beta and that is a horrible game for GPU usage right now. My cards actually never even hit the base clock speed of 967mhz in that game. It has low FPS because of it. Nvidia and also AMD I think have not bothered with updating drivers for that game. I know there are several other games like that as well. Just something you have to deal with. The only hope I have is that Nvidia steps up there game for BF4 and gets drivers out in time that can really take advantage of all the power in the 780 and Titan.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Shogun2 & BF3 are much alike, they like more cores and horsepower.


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> everyone here was using rev 1 and after the rev 2 everyone did the upgrade. No one here had that issue. as you mentioned plug in the GPU wile PC was in sleep mode. This could be the reason. you may shorted the GPU some how or damaged the mobo bios.
> 
> since you mobo don't have the debug code in it. have you try to update the mobo bios? if not do it.
> 
> Edited : *0xB2 Legacy Option ROM Initialization. you may need to reflash your mobo bios*.


I had the issue before I did the sleep thing, so its not that. I have updated motherboard bios, no luck. Any other ideas. I have another 780 coming. If I fix this one then its sli goodness. I get my 4770k and new board monday. I should be able to test on a new board soon. Is there anyway to bypass that b2 initialization?


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> I have an i5 4670k at 4.0 ghz the 4770k wont make a diff in gaming so what else could i upgrade to?


I don't think your gpu is limited by this cpu... What resolution do you use?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm still curious to see(tri SLI 780) vs. (tri SLI 780 wPhysx) benchmarks. Your probably the only one that could run those test. Its just a curiosity thing if it helps after the third card. Because its designed to assist a single GPU, so that's why I am wondering how it would yield.
> 
> But yeah even if there is no official 4 way support I think it shouldn't be do hard to mod the driver to allow it. I mean look there is guys that have 670 and 680 SLI. Or cards SLI'ed without motherboards that support SLI, with modded drivers. So you may very well get your wish.


are they no coders here who can tweak or make a mod of some kind so we can have 4 way sli on the gtx 780 .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Its a MSI P67 GD55
> 
> Its got no debug.
> 
> It freezes on B2 pic attached.
> 
> When I use my GTX 670 alone, it manages to boot into windows and reach bios screen. Whenever the GTX 780 is plugged in I get stuck on B2
> 
> 20130727_121432.jpg 1428k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Im unable to get past this screen. Thus unable to enter bios or NVFLASH. No luck. I have a replacement GTX 780 coming on monday. So lesson learned, never flash a rev 2 bios on a rev1 card. Feel stupid for doing it.


if the rig was in sleep mode and u pulled the card out --then u did short some thing --either the gpu or the mobo --or the bios got jumbled up ---why not re flash the mother board bios and try again

also can u put this card on another mobo and see if u can flash from there .

which bios did u use to flash it with ---


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Its a MSI P67 GD55
> 
> Its got no debug.
> 
> It freezes on B2 pic attached.
> 
> When I use my GTX 670 alone, it manages to boot into windows and reach bios screen. Whenever the GTX 780 is plugged in I get stuck on B2
> 
> 20130727_121432.jpg 1428k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Im unable to get past this screen. Thus unable to enter bios or NVFLASH. No luck. I have a replacement GTX 780 coming on monday. So lesson learned, never flash a rev 2 bios on a rev1 card. Feel stupid for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> if the rig was in sleep mode and u pulled the card out --then u did short some thing --either the gpu or the mobo --or the bios got jumbled up ---why not re flash the mother board bios and try again
> 
> also can u put this card on another mobo and see if u can flash from there .
> 
> which bios did u use to flash it with ---
Click to expand...

look in your advanced power settings for hybrid sleep, is it enabled and if so then disable it.?
let me know.


----------



## skyn3t

*How to Create Forum Signature & Show Your RiG Info.*
Now no excuse for not have the "SIG RIG SHOWING" no Cookies for no SIG anymore or you be invisible for me. Also front page is update with this info too.


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> look in your advanced power settings for hybrid sleep, is it enabled and if so then disable it.?
> let me know.


I will take a look when I get homethe symptoms were like that after I flashed I know I disabled hibernate through the command cmd for my SSDas soon as I flash the revision 2 EVGA a CX BIOSon my first restart that is what I saw.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone running two gtx 780 on 7680x1440


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> if the rig was in sleep mode and u pulled the card out --then u did short some thing --either the gpu or the mobo --or the bios got jumbled up ---why not re flash the mother board bios and try again
> 
> also can u put this card on another mobo and see if u can flash from there .
> 
> which bios did u use to flash it with ---


I flashed it with revision 2 ACX BIOS. I know the motherboard works because I plugged my SLI GTX 670 back in and had no issues with performance


----------



## Vodkacooling

see the thing is right after I flashed I restarted the computer and I ran into this errorI'm not mad or frustrated I'm just curiousI will have a new motherboard and processor Monday so I will be able to test it in a new board


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> are they no coders here who can tweak or make a mod of some kind so we can have 4 way sli on the gtx 780 .


I was a software engineer and I now teach programming but I think NVIDIA would not appreciate me hacking their drivers lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I was a software engineer and I now teach programming but I think NVIDIA would not appreciate me hacking their drivers lol


I'm a Dad with tree lovers







, I'm not software engineer but i hacked the 'bios" look the first page


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone running two gtx 780 on 7680x1440


in the nVidia Surround thread, check my Clubz for the link..
VRAM limited with 3GB's, and that exact resolution is where the Titan pulls away.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> in the nVidia Surround thread, check my Clubz for the link..
> VRAM limited with 3GB's, and that exact resolution is where the Titan pulls away.


Thanks +rep


----------



## malmental

cheers..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> are they no coders here who can tweak or make a mod of some kind so we can have 4 way sli on the gtx 780 .


I have no clue if this works but I found this in the EVGA forums. Supposedly it gets 4-way sli working with 780.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1987313


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> are they no coders here who can tweak or make a mod of some kind so we can have 4 way sli on the gtx 780 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue if this works but I found this in the EVGA forums. Supposedly it gets 4-way sli working with 780.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1987313
Click to expand...


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have no clue if this works but I found this in the EVGA forums. Supposedly it gets 4-way sli working with 780.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1987313


In case it gets deleted
Quote:


> Guys put this at youtube search: "#317 [tutorial] - Chutando a Bunda da Nvidia - Ativando 4-way SLI GTX 780" ( without quotes).
> 
> A Brazilian guy with some tweaks and some files ( that you can download in the video description), could enabled 4-way SLI GTX 780.
> This is not official so, you only try this if you want.
> 
> *All files works only with the NVIDIA in English*
> *Do this on your own risk*
> * You can watch the brazilian video to help in some step
> 
> 1- Download the two files from the video description
> 2- Open Winrar program
> 3- Find the file "320.00-desktop-win8-win7..." that you downloaded
> 4- Open this file in Winrar program
> 5- Copy all files from the file and put in a new folder called for example "nvdia_4way_sli_780"
> 6- Open the file "nv_disp.inf" from the zip file "nv_disp.320.00..." with your notepad
> 7- Copy all the file (notes, info, etc) using CTRL+A and CTRL+C command.
> 8- Now find the "nv_disp_inf" in the "nvdia_4way_sli_780" folder
> 9- Open this file "nv_disp_inf" from the "nvdia_4way_sli_780" folder
> 10- Erase everything from this file "nv_disp_inf" and use "CTRL+V" command to overwrite the filewith the correct "tweaks".
> 11- Save all the modification of the file.
> 12- Enter in the folder "nvdia_4way_sli_780" and open setup.exe
> 13- Restart your computer
> 14- Use GPU-z for see if the 4-way sli is enabled.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> I don't think your gpu is limited by this cpu... What resolution do you use?


i game at 1920 by 1080


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have no clue if this works but I found this in the EVGA forums. Supposedly it gets 4-way sli working with 780.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1987313


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> In case it gets deleted


LOL this guy is a joke I had compared his files to
Nvidia nv_dis drivers and here is the follow up.

314.22 nv_disp.inf is 279 KB file size
320.49 nv_disp.inf is 321 KB file size
326.01 nv_dispi.inf 403 KB file size

The moded 314.22 nv_disp.inf 281 KB file size In the front page.It has the same size and lines added to support GTX 780 LOL

shame on him. the idea of mod the old drivers to support new GPU come from another guy. He just installed the drivers with windows drivers signature disable as Windows dev mod.


----------



## SeekerZA

Finally got my 780. Able to get just over 1200 on core for gaming , and around 3300MHz on mem. Doesnt clock aswell as my 6series card but maybe a custom BIOS can help out a little. I've got the EVGA SC reference cooler. Which Rev 2 BIOS should i use for it? And is it safe for gaming instead of just benching? Also is GPU usage fixed or does it vary depending on game? ( Example , if v sync is on, will it show it only uses that much percentage with the Rev 2 BIOS? )

Thanks


----------



## ofire

Can anyone explain why I cannot flash a bios with 2 780's installed? I can flash them with just one installed at a time just fine.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Can anyone explain why I cannot flash a bios with 2 780's installed? I can flash them with just one installed at a time just fine.


just use this command

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
you have not read the installtion guide


----------



## ofire

Hmm just a heads up, but be careful flashing if you recently got a card with the

GK1103A.zip 130k .zip file
 80.10.3A.00.80(P2083-0020) bios revision.

I just flashed the EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.rom to it and it semi bricked it, bios boot screen had lines going all through it, and windows wouldnt boot with it at all as the primary card, or as the secondary until I took the power out of the card and just left it in the slot.

Thankfully I had made a backup of this new bios for the card and was able to re flash it and not perma brick my card. My older gtx 780 SC ACX model can flash the modded bios's all day long without a problem, so I'm not sure what the difference is with this newer card. The only odd thing I have noticed is that my new card idles at around 15-25mv lower on all non 3D settings vs my older card.

EDIT: My first card idles at 324 Mhz with 887mv, second card idles at 324 Mhz with 861mv.

Here is a copy of the bios skyn3t incase you have not seen anything like this yet. Its a first for me as well.


----------



## DStealth

There's a new TI bios in case someone want to try it for ACX cooler.
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.80
Here's flashed on my reference card


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> There's a new TI bios in case someone want to try it for ACX cooler.
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.80
> Here's flashed on my reference card


what's the differences compared to the original ti bios?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I was a software engineer and I now teach programming but I think NVIDIA would not appreciate me hacking their drivers lol


could u somehow work on a patch for all of the us to enable the 4 way sli feature .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I was a software engineer and I now teach programming but I think NVIDIA would not appreciate me hacking their drivers lol


did u try the 4 way sli patch ---as posted on the forum --does it work ...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> In case it gets deleted


has any one tried this -- i am expecting my 4th gpu to come in tommorow will try it for sure --but where can i get the files from as shown --
due to my country policy youtube is banned here ---ahhhh


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> has any one tried this -- i am expecting my 4th gpu to come in tommorow will try it for sure --but where can i get the files from as shown --
> due to my country policy youtube is banned here ---ahhhh


Its in portugese so I have no idea what the dude said. I'm also very interested as I wouldn't mind tossing in a 4th card down the road.


----------



## Ribozyme

Anyone expecting a price drop once the 9000 series drop from AMD?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL this guy is a joke I had compared his files to
> Nvidia nv_dis drivers and here is the follow up.
> 
> 314.22 nv_disp.inf is 279 KB file size
> 320.49 nv_disp.inf is 321 KB file size
> 326.01 nv_dispi.inf 403 KB file size
> 
> The moded 314.22 nv_disp.inf 281 KB file size In the front page.It has the same size and lines added to support GTX 780 LOL
> 
> shame on him. the idea of mod the old drivers to support new GPU come from another guy. He just installed the drivers with windows drivers signature disable as Windows dev mod.


can u post ur guide here --as you said at evga forum --maybe the process works out and we get 4 way sli enabled .


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its in Brazilian so I have no idea what the dude said. I'm also very interested as I wouldn't mind tossing in a 4th card down the road.


i didnt no brazilian was a language. lolz


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i didnt no brazilian was a language. lolz










meant to say the guy is Brazilian and I don't understand Portuguese


----------



## Brianmz

Guys, is this noise normal from my gpus? Just noticed it after taking the window panel from my case:

Voice 002.zip 319k .zip file


Only happens when the gpus are at 100% load.

I dropped my case on it's side 5-7" high when i was tilting when bleeding, don't know if the noise was there before.

Edit, just noticed gpus are running much hotter than before as well. 44 and 45c when they would top off at 39c...

2nd edit: Ok, pinpointed the increase heat, pumped dialed down when the case had that small fall, just the noise on the gpu's.

If anyone can tell me if it's normal or if i screwed up I would really appreciate it.


----------



## muhd86

he used the inf file / copyied the data in the inf file and then replaced it on the nvidia drivers inf file --

then installed the drivers --

@ sky -- the video seems to be legit -

can you help


----------



## Ribozyme

So what is the lowest Amperage this card needs? I am pulling 3770k with 760 right now and under folding it only pulls 220 watt. So seeing that the 780 only pulls 50 watt more than the 760, will I be able to pull this off with my be quiet straight power e9 400watt? I know the wattage is enough but maybe the card needs special amps on the rail or something. The PSU can output 384watt on the 12V rail. Should be more than enough no if I keep everything stock? Just asking because Logan from tek syndicate said something about gtx 770 requiring 42 amps or so and that he had a 600w PSU that did not run it?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> he used the inf file / copyied the data in the inf file and then replaced it on the nvidia drivers inf file --
> 
> then installed the drivers --
> 
> @ sky -- the video seems to be legit -
> 
> can you help


God I hope you can get this to work


----------



## muhd86

yep will try tommorow when i get the 4th gpu --

but i cant seem to download the files ...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can u post ur guide here --as you said at evga forum --maybe the process works out and we get 4 way sli enabled .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> God I hope you can get this to work


Yes wermad the file work I already checked you can see by date I posted it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> yep will try tommorow when i get the 4th gpu --
> 
> but i cant seem to download the files ...


I don't need to make video or make any more guide, everything is in the front page, the problem with you and the rest they never read front page. I always keep the front page update.

"What I mean is the files is in this thread since june 17" this is the day i made the modification for the 780 support because only Titan was supported on this drivers 314.22. this is idea was original not mine but it does work and on the video on youtube and on his forum he claim that he did it.

have a look on this link here use

Original link

translated link

if it not work use this web here

http://itools.com/tool/google-translate-web-page-translator

I didn't if the file would capable to activate 4 way SLI



That poser closed my account

"FDP"


----------



## muhd86

@ skyn3t

omg the file was there all along ---so the imposted takes ur file and says he did it ---lolllll .

so we had 4 way sli enabled option right from the start and just did not know it ---

ok in order to run the file--do we have to follow the same steps as mentioned .


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> @ skyn3t
> 
> omg the file was there all along ---so the imposted takes ur file and says he did it ---lolllll .
> 
> so we had 4 way sli enabled option right from the start and just did not know it ---
> 
> ok in order to run the file--do we have to follow the same steps as mentioned .


It says 4 way sli on the box for me....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> @ skyn3t
> 
> omg the file was there all along ---so the imposted takes ur file and says he did it ---lolllll .
> 
> so we had 4 way sli enabled option right from the start and just did not know it ---
> 
> ok in order to run the file--do we have to follow the same steps as mentioned .


I think it work fine with the Nvidia windows 8.1 preview drivers you only need to override the nv_dsp file and run it without boot into windows with drivers signature disable like my guide says. I wish I was home to test it out. Im at the airport picking up my family.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> It says 4 way sli on the box for me....


With the file in front page?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think it work fine with the Nvidia windows 8.1 preview drivers you only need to override the nv_dsp file and run it without boot into windows with drivers signature disable like my guide says. I wish I was home to test it out. Im at the airport picking up my family.


so this works with windows 7 even right ....after we update the original file with your modded inf file we reboot in to windows with driver signature disabled and run the set up from there .

will try it out ...

@ another member also has 4 gtx 780 , the dude which was physics enabled --did u try this to enable 4 way sli ..please post as its just to exciting .


----------



## muhd86

@ itzzdannn

it says 4 way sli on what box ---gpuz ?????


----------



## skyn3t

As my previous post on page #622 the nv_disp.inf on the new 326.01 changes the the name Nvidia added the "i" in the end just make sure when you replace it you rename the file with the same name. Just look below

314.22 nv_disp.inf is 279 KB file size
320.49 nv_disp.inf is 321 KB file size
326.01 nv_dispi.inf 403 KB file size


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> As my previous post on page #622 the nv_disp.inf on the new 326.01 changes the the name Nvidia added the "i" in the end just make sure when you replace it you rename the file with the same name. Just look below
> 
> 314.22 nv_disp.inf is 279 KB file size
> 320.49 nv_disp.inf is 321 KB file size
> 326.01 nv_dispi.inf 403 KB file size


ok sky which drivers should i download and update the inf file with ---or will the inf file work with any drivers .

should i just download the latest nvidia driver and replace the inf file and then disable driver signature ..


----------



## alancsalt

It said it on some EVGA GTX 780 boxes, but it was a mistake..Is that what you have itzzdannn ?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It said it on some EVGA GTX 780 boxes, but it was a mistake..Is that what you have itzzdannn ?


yeah


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It said it on some EVGA GTX 780 boxes, but it was a mistake..Is that what you have itzzdannn ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> yeah


Yeah that's what I tought. I have the box that says 4wsy sli and another box with 3way sli.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its in portugese so I have no idea what the dude said. I'm also very interested as I wouldn't mind tossing in a 4th card down the road.


He has another video on YouTube bench the 4way sli and he mention that 4 GPU pulls 13k from the wall lol with no OC. Now you may need a extra psu for that.


----------



## muhd86

ok i updated the 314.22 driver with the inf file -- i was just checking if it supports the 7 series gpu so i tried to install them on my rig i have gtx 760 right now -in this rig .

but it says no compatible graphics card found .

...

why is this --i thought the inf file updates the driver to reconize the 7 series gpu --or does it only detect the gtx 780 .


----------



## Ribozyme

Hi guys, what is the most quiet 780. The MSI twin frozer gaming or the Asus direct cu 2? The techpowerup reviews aren't really clear about it.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok i updated the 314.22 driver with the inf file -- i was just checking if it supports the 7 series gpu so i tried to install them on my rig i have gtx 760 right now -in this rig .
> 
> but it says no compatible graphics card found .
> 
> ...
> 
> why is this --i thought the inf file updates the driver to reconize the 7 series gpu --or does it only detect the gtx 780 .


There's a line specifically added for the GTX 780:
Quote:


> NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780"


I suspect you'll need to add something similar for the 760:
NVIDIA_DEV.1187 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760"


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> He has another video on YouTube bench the 4way sli and he mention that 4 GPU pulls 13k from the wall lol with no OC. Now you may need a extra psu for that.


i have 2 psu dedicated to the rig --so it should be no problem ---

do u also have 4 gpus --u mentioned in an earlier post that u will try it out if u were home .


----------



## muhd86

Nvidia 314.22 Drivers Download

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-314.22-whql-driver.html

1 - Click in the setup file after downloaded and let it extract to C:\Nvidia.
2 - Go to C:\Nvidia and open the folder, in the search box top left corner type "nv_disp" without quote.
3 - Right click on "nv_disp" and choose "Open file location" and replace it with "nv_disp" moded you just downloaded.
4 - Navigate to C:\nVidia\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English and start the setup.exe
have fun

sky , if i add the inf file you provided on the 1st page and paste it on top of the inf file from the drivers ..and run the setup program --- it will install the drivers and i get 4 way sli option ...
of course i boot in to windows with driver signature disabled .

...so thats the only process

or i can use the inf file on the 326.01 as the link u provided on 1st page

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-preview-64bit-326.01-whql-driver.html?ClickID=anwzknnlnpysklp5ywptpwzavkloalnr9sks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have 2 psu dedicated to the rig --so it should be no problem ---
> 
> do u also have 4 gpus --u mentioned in an earlier post that u will try it out if u were home .


No no, I was going to try to install that mod with nvidia 326.01 drivers without disable drivers signature. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## muhd86

i am just wondering that why ppl are so hush hush on the 4 way sli thing

i spoke of it before and every one here said its not possible --

IF THAT is the case then how come that imposter dude is using it---and sky just talked on it now --


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No no, I was going to try to install that mod with nvidia 326.01 drivers without disable drivers signature. Sorry for the misunderstanding


ok sky tell me which driver should i use with the mod on the 1st page -

and do i have to disable the driver signature before trying to run the setup files .


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Anyone expecting a price drop once the 9000 series drop from AMD?


Umm 6xx are still same price...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> He has another video on YouTube bench the 4way sli and he mention that 4 GPU pulls 13k from the wall lol with no OC. Now you may need a extra psu for that.


i wanted to ask .....whats the diff in the inf file provided by you and the brazalian dude ---

he used your inf file and said that he got the 4 way sli option enabled ---or you did that modding on your own and he stole your idea .

what changes are in the inf file you modded and the ones provided by nvidia .


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so this works with windows 7 even right ....after we update the original file with your modded inf file we reboot in to windows with driver signature disabled and run the set up from there .
> 
> will try it out ...
> 
> @ another member also has 4 gtx 780 , the dude which was physics enabled --did u try this to enable 4 way sli ..please post as its just to exciting .


I will try it today


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Umm 6xx are still same price...


Yes but I mean on the secondhand market. And prices of 600 series are dropping in retail quite a bit too here in europe.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I will try it today


patiently waiting for your results bro ----if that dude can do it --i am sure u can to --i am just waiting for my 4th gpu to arrive , will try it my self to --

4 way sli here we come .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i wanted to ask .....whats the diff in the inf file provided by you and the brazalian dude ---
> 
> he used your inf file and said that he got the 4 way sli option enabled ---or you did that modding on your own and he stole your idea .
> 
> what changes are in the inf file you modded and the ones provided by nvidia .


@ sky--- what changes are made in the inf file ----i mean its that simple to modify the inf file and we have 4 way sli enabled --

clearly its been done as shown in the video --but why did nvidia disable this feature

and what chages did u make in the inf file .


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so this works with windows 7 even right ....after we update the original file with your modded inf file we reboot in to windows with driver signature disabled and run the set up from there .
> 
> will try it out ...
> 
> @ another member also has 4 gtx 780 , the dude which was physics enabled --did u try this to enable 4 way sli ..please post as its just to exciting .
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it today
Click to expand...

I linked it just for you...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Guys, is this noise normal from my gpus? Just noticed it after taking the window panel from my case:
> 
> Voice 002.zip 319k .zip file
> 
> 
> Only happens when the gpus are at 100% load.
> 
> I dropped my case on it's side 5-7" high when i was tilting when bleeding, don't know if the noise was there before.
> 
> If anyone can tell me if it's normal or if i screwed up I would really appreciate it.


So any ideas on this noise guys? It's not squealing more like a buzz, much like bees.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok i updated the 314.22 driver with the inf file -- i was just checking if it supports the 7 series gpu so i tried to install them on my rig i have gtx 760 right now -in this rig .
> 
> but it says no compatible graphics card found .
> 
> why is this --i thought the inf file updates the driver to reconize the 7 series gpu --or does it only detect the gtx 780 .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have 2 psu dedicated to the rig --so it should be no problem ---
> 
> do u also have 4 gpus --u mentioned in an earlier post that u will try it out if u were home .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i am just wondering that why ppl are so hush hush on the 4 way sli thing
> 
> i spoke of it before and every one here said its not possible --
> 
> IF THAT is the case then how come that imposter dude is using it---and sky just talked on it now --


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i wanted to ask .....whats the diff in the inf file provided by you and the brazalian dude ---
> 
> he used your inf file and said that he got the 4 way sli option enabled ---or you did that modding on your own and he stole your idea .
> 
> what changes are in the inf file you modded and the ones provided by nvidia .


How to disable drivers signature on windows 8

Turn Off Driver Signing Enforcement in Windows 7

in order to install that moded drivers you need to disable signature enforcement on windows 7/8 link above.

the INF has no difference between mine and his. His doing it to promote his "Forum" and his name but it is lame.

I will try mod this drivers with the 326.01 and see what happen and i will let you know if with the new drivers we have to disable signature enforcement or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I will try it today


please do it if you can and keep us update.

PS: It is very lame taking credits for something that's not belong to you. This credit belong to someone else no even me. I just learned and did it with the GTX 780. I just did it because ppl was saying the 320.18 was damage GPU and that time that's was the only drivers we had.

I'm try to find the "original link where I learned it to post it here".

right now I'm busy with family. they just got home from vacation.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> So any ideas on this noise guys? It's not squealing more like a buzz, much like bees.


I will look into it i just need a bit of time


----------



## unph4zed

I have a sensitive mic (RE20) next to a test bench which holds my 2 780's. There is a lot of coil whine coming from them with that same type of buzz. I've had to really adjust the EQ to dull the noise. I can hear it over 15 Gentle Typhoons. lol.


----------



## malmental

sounds like it could also be a grounding issue..?


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How to disable drivers signature on windows 8
> 
> Turn Off Driver Signing Enforcement in Windows 7
> 
> in order to install that moded drivers you need to disable signature enforcement on windows 7/8 link above.
> 
> the INF has no difference between mine and his. His doing it to promote his "Forum" and his name but it is lame.
> 
> I will try mod this drivers with the 326.01 and see what happen and i will let you know if with the new drivers we have to disable signature enforcement or not.
> 
> please do it if you can and keep us update.
> 
> PS: It is very lame taking credits for something that's not belong to you. This credit belong to someone else no even me. I just learned and did it with the GTX 780. I just did it because ppl was saying the 320.18 was damage GPU and that time that's was the only drivers we had.
> 
> I'm try to find the "original link where I learned it to post it here".
> 
> right now I'm busy with family. they just got home from vacation.


see if you can do it with updated drivers and get to me


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How to disable drivers signature on windows 8
> 
> Turn Off Driver Signing Enforcement in Windows 7
> 
> in order to install that moded drivers you need to disable signature enforcement on windows 7/8 link above.
> 
> the INF has no difference between mine and his. His doing it to promote his "Forum" and his name but it is lame.
> 
> I will try mod this drivers with the 326.01 and see what happen and i will let you know if with the new drivers we have to disable signature enforcement or not.
> 
> please do it if you can and keep us update.
> 
> PS: It is very lame taking credits for something that's not belong to you. This credit belong to someone else no even me. I just learned and did it with the GTX 780. I just did it because ppl was saying the 320.18 was damage GPU and that time that's was the only drivers we had.
> 
> I'm try to find the "original link where I learned it to post it here".
> 
> right now I'm busy with family. they just got home from vacation.


so the credit for the 4 way sli belongs to some one else ---i want to know how did u come by the inf file mod ----was it done entirely by a 3rd party ---how come you came to know about late --and the other guy did it before you --

he enabled 4 way sli option on the same inf file which i think he took from you .


----------



## malmental

man this thread is becoming epic........








gonna need membership cards soon.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Just installed so far . . .


----------



## DarthBeavis

link to pic so you can see better
http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8371/uz3q.png


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> link to pic so you can see better
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8371/uz3q.png


----------



## DarthBeavis

Surround enabled now as well w00t
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8752/pu2.png


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Surround enabled now as well w00t
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8752/pu2.png












+rep for you man..


----------



## Brianmz

Alright, thanks for the input so far guys, i double checked every connections and they are solid.

Sounds pretty much the same as this guy:






Only under heavy load, idle, videos or light games, the cards are silent.

And mine:


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Just installed so far . . .


omgggggggg so it finally works --

can you post a small guide on how you did that --whats the process .


----------



## muhd86

please post a valley benchmark along with a 3d mark 11 on stock setings just to get an idea on the performance of 4


----------



## unph4zed

I used a H1 recorder to isolate where exactly on the cards the noise was coming from. On mine it seems to be from the 5 capacitors directly below the 6-pin power connectors. I'm on water cooling so they are exposed. One card is slightly louder than the other but both 780's have this coil whine. It is quite loud when benching or under heavy load in game.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> see if you can do it with updated drivers and get to me


I already did it. result are below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so the credit for the 4 way sli belongs to some one else ---i want to know how did u come by the inf file mod ----was it done entirely by a 3rd party ---how come you came to know about late --and the other guy did it before you --
> 
> he enabled 4 way sli option on the same inf file which i think he took from you .


I don't have 4 GPU to test it







you know it like everyone else. damn how I wish you guys can read and understand portuguese.

The only way and drivers that the 4 way SLI works on GTX 780 is the drivers that has no support for GTX 780. All newest drivers has hard code to block the 4 way SLI on GTX 780. "Nvidia" did it on purpose. and this just come out from the dark side now.

remember when everyone was talking about 320.18 was damage GPU LINK people start to going crazzy because at that time this is the only drivers with 780 support I believe.

I decide to edit those drivers PROOF post #1049 on 6/22/13









How to Mod you wont drivers if you need to Source >> where i get this idea afte it has been mentioned in the link above it was done in *03-01-2008*







this mode is old so I just moded the file to fit our GTX 780 after the damange GPU thing from 320.18

The only way it does work is to "MOD" Nvidia drivers that has no support for the GPU, so 314.22 was a good drivers for me. That's why i decide to add those mod lines there. as you can see on hes video he used the same nv_disp in the front page with 320.00 Beta drivers with drives signature enforcement disable. the same guide I have in the front page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Just installed so far . . .











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> link to pic so you can see better
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8371/uz3q.png











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Surround enabled now as well w00t
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8752/pu2.png


Thank you brother i wish i had the 4 GPU before anyone just to test it. That Guy was lucky to have 4 GPU in place to know if he could enable it or not.
guess what now he gets the credit for thing he claim he did with the forum members help, for me it is BS and you know it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you man..


Yup +rep him as much as you can because he is the only one around here with 4 GPU









PS: what else you want to know ? credits to john doe







not to him.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> omgggggggg so it finally works --
> 
> can you post a small guide on how you did that --whats the process .


I'm getting into my nervous LOL I already told you many times GUIDE is in the front page, you don't like to read and keep asking same question over and over. He did because he READ!


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unph4zed*
> 
> I used a H1 recorder to isolate where exactly on the cards the noise was coming from. On mine it seems to be from the 5 capacitors directly below the 6-pin power connectors. I'm on water cooling so they are exposed. One card is slightly louder than the other but both 780's have this coil whine. It is quite loud when benching or under heavy load in game.


Thanks, today was the 1st time I noticed the sound after letting the case fall on it's side about 5" away from the surface, they could have been making the noise before, but no idea, just hoping I didn't damage the cards, lol, would just make me quit on this build and part it out and just buy a custom prebuilt, spent sooooooo much time on it for it to be ruined by such a silly mistake.

@Skyn3t, I don't know if muhd is unwilling to read the directions or doesn't want to be the 1st to try and see if 4 way sli works without issues.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I already did it. result are below
> I don't have 4 GPU to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know it like everyone else. damn how I wish you guys can read and understand portuguese.
> 
> The only way and drivers that the 4 way SLI works on GTX 780 is the drivers that has no support for GTX 780. All newest drivers has hard code to block the 4 way SLI on GTX 780. "Nvidia" did it on purpose. and this just come out from the dark side now.
> 
> remember when everyone was talking about 320.18 was damage GPU LINK people start to going crazzy because at that time this is the only drivers with 780 support I believe.
> 
> I decide to edit those drivers PROOF post #1049 on 6/22/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Mod you wont drivers if you need to Source >> where i get this idea afte it has been mentioned in the link above it was done in *03-01-2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this mode is old so I just moded the file to fit our GTX 780 after the damange GPU thing from 320.18
> 
> The only way it does work is to "MOD" Nvidia drivers that has no support for the GPU, so 314.22 was a good drivers for me. That's why i decide to add those mod lines there. as you can see on hes video he used the same nv_disp in the front page with 320.00 Beta drivers with drives signature enforcement disable. the same guide I have in the front page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you brother i wish i had the 4 GPU before anyone just to test it. That Guy was lucky to have 4 GPU in place to know if he could enable it or not.
> guess what now he gets the credit for thing he claim he did with the forum members help, for me it is BS and you know it.
> Yup +rep him as much as you can because he is the only one around here with 4 GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: what else you want to know ? credits to john doe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to him.


Don't get your panties in a twist. All I did was to test it. NVIDIA and EVGA both said 4-way SLI is not supported (actually they never officially supported 4-way for ANY GPU they always pushed 3way or quad SLI by two dual GPU cards).

I asked YOU to see if you can modify the NEWEST drivers to make this work.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Don't get your panties in a twist. All I did was to test it. NVIDIA and EVGA both said 4-way SLI is not supported (actually they never officially supported 4-way for ANY GPU they always pushed 3way or quad SLI by two dual GPU cards).
> 
> I asked YOU to see if you can modify the NEWEST drivers to make this work.


Newest driver can't be moded to support 4 way SLI mod all dll files are hard coded . Only nvidia can make it happen with newest drivers. or a good dev hacker not me.







but thanks anyways to try it out.


----------



## malmental

CAN YOU FEEL THE EPIC'NESS...?!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Just installed so far . . .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Surround enabled now as well w00t
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/8752/pu2.png
Click to expand...

Awesome











Let us know how testing goes. Which of the latest drivers is it working on?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm getting into my nervous LOL I already told you many times GUIDE is in the front page, you don't like to read and keep asking same question over and over. He did because he READ!


ok i got you on that ...314.22 drivers on 1st page --replace the inf file ---

thanks


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Don't get your panties in a twist. All I did was to test it. NVIDIA and EVGA both said 4-way SLI is not supported (actually they never officially supported 4-way for ANY GPU they always pushed 3way or quad SLI by two dual GPU cards).
> 
> I asked YOU to see if you can modify the NEWEST drivers to make this work.


can u post a score of 3d mark 11 / valley benchmark etc


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how testing goes. Which of the latest drivers is it working on?


at stock clocks the top score on 4 way sli is P28975 pulling 13k from wall







the top score online is P28915 3 way sli
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok i got you on that ...314.22 drivers on 1st page --replace the inf file ---
> 
> thanks


Nice buddy


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> at stock clocks the top score on 4 way sli is P 28975 pulling 13k from wall


My psu [email protected] 1400w. The quad Titan review shows average 1kw total system, peaking ~1400w. Most testers read at the wall.

Anyways, I would like to see some results in Surround or its just a waste for me iimh.

Btw, some one did mention that 4-way may enabled when amd launches their cards this fall to compete against quad Radeon.


----------



## eXXon

The scaling so far for 3-way Titans/780s SLI has not been great, so I imagine scaling with 4-GPUs would be even worse....
Why is everyone excited about Quad-SLI when the results are not that different from Tri-SLI ?


----------



## muhd86

we are excited coz we get to see 4 way enabled in gpuz ....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> The scaling so far for 3-way Titans/780s SLI has not been great, so I imagine scaling with 4-GPUs would be even worse....
> Why is everyone excited about Quad-SLI when the results are not that different from Tri-SLI ?


it's the simple fact of beating the system (nVidia)...
the 'man' says you can't have it this way and 'techies' / 'merchs' say F dat and figure it out.

for the sport of it ol' chap....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



square much.?!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> we are excited coz we get to see 4 way enabled in gpuz ....


+1


----------



## DarthBeavis

its all meaningless - I would rather have the improvements NVIDIA puts in the new drivers. 4-way SLI is merely academic until they see a reason to support it. if they do not that means there is probably a reason. Think about it, they WANT to sell more GPUS so if it was worth it they would support it


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> its all meaningless - I would rather have the improvements NVIDIA puts in the new drivers. 4-way SLI is merely academic until they see a reason to support it. if they do not that means there is probably a reason. Think about it, they WANT to sell more GPUS so if it was worth it they would support it


That being said I will do side-by-side benchmarks with 4-way enabled with these drivers and with 3-way with the newest drivers.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> its all meaningless - I would rather have the improvements NVIDIA puts in the new drivers. 4-way SLI is merely academic until they see a reason to support it. if they do not that means there is probably a reason. Think about it, they WANT to sell more GPUS so if it was worth it they would support it


yeah, they do not want to give people who forked 3 times 650+ bucks for their 780 something to save feelings of titan owners







who am i kidding, they dont care, they are just plain greedy as any corporation xD

best
revro


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> yeah, they do not want to give people who forked 3 times 650+ bucks for their 780 something to save feelings of titan owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i kidding, they dont care, they are just plain greedy as any corporation xD
> 
> best
> revro


let's see what the numbers show


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> That being said I will do side-by-side benchmarks with 4-way enabled with these drivers and with 3-way with the newest drivers.


waiting for ur benchmarks dude ...anticipating epicness


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> yeah, they do not want to give people who forked 3 times 650+ bucks for their 780 something to save feelings of titan owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i kidding, they dont care, they are just plain greedy as any corporation xD
> 
> best
> revro


+1 rep agreed .....

they want to sale there titans ----


----------



## Coffyr

look this video: 



 a Brazilian guy with some tweaks and some files ( that you can download in the video description), could enabled 4-way SLI GTX 780.
This is not official so, you only try this if you want.


----------



## Coldsnap

Is there a good guide for overclocking the Asus GTX 780? Just got it and never overclocked a card before. Thanks.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffyr*
> 
> look this video:
> 
> 
> 
> a Brazilian guy with some tweaks and some files ( that you can download in the video description), could enabled 4-way SLI GTX 780.
> This is not official so, you only try this if you want.


darthbeavis has allready done it ---

waiting for his benchmarks .


----------



## Coffyr

benchmarks:


----------



## revro

i do know one thing tough. 314.22 was driver in which tomb raider was totally bad. i had like 20fps on my 660ftw with tressfx on and 30fps without it (fxaa). with 320 drivers i had then 48fps with tressfx and 60fps without it and just fxaa
so who knows how will those benchmarks look like

best
revro


----------



## muhd86

ok installed the drivers as said on 1st page with the inf file ---as i will be geting the 4th gpu tommrow so --4 way tommorow --right now on 3 way ...

cant wait .........

@darthbeavis ----waiting for ur scores .


----------



## maneil99

I just ordered my 780, will I need to reinstall my drivers? I have the newest beta drivers for my 680 installed


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I just ordered my 780, will I need to reinstall my drivers? I have the newest beta drivers for my 680 installed


Regardless of "needing" to or not, I always do.


----------



## muhd86

just playing around with the 780 ---seeing what i can do --and what it can do --learning curve is there ..


----------



## HinoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffyr*
> 
> look this video:
> 
> 
> 
> a Brazilian guy with some tweaks and some files ( that you can download in the video description), could enabled 4-way SLI GTX 780.
> This is not official so, you only try this if you want.


LOL this dude copy+paste what I've said in the evga forum:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1987313

The links are:

driver 320.00: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-320.00-beta-driver.html
nv_disp.inf: http://www.4shared.com/zip/KA16mKdl/nv_disp32000-VistaW7W8.html

About the brazilian guy... his nickname is "Faster" and he's a benchmarker and overclocker and he lives in Japan:
http://hwbot.org/user/faster/

The problem is that according to skyn3t he didn't say or thanked the person who first tought about the inf file and etc.

Difference between 1,2,3 and 4-way SLI in 3DMark 11 (it's not my video):


----------



## muhd86

yep this what i have ...my precious ..



i some timess miss those gpus .


----------



## revro

how are the temps on thise windforces







i have a one and am looking for another a year or so from now. i have now great case with 4 side fans 2 intakes 2 outtakes

thank you
revro


----------



## DarthBeavis

Cannot get through a benchmark (Valley or 3DMark) without crashing. Going back to current drivers


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Cannot get through a benchmark (Valley or 3DMark) without crashing. Going back to current drivers


----------



## DarthBeavis

maybe someone will have better luck will stay tuned


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> maybe someone will have better luck will stay tuned


did you use the 320? why not the 314.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you use the 320? why not the 314.


what are the differences?


----------



## kx11

it's weird who all of you get crashes with 300 drivers and i'm not

except 320.18 , that driver was slower and crashed in games and benchmarks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> what are the differences?


the 320 was beta and they never nailed the 320's as a good drivers. 314 is WHQL. better coded, I have better score with that drivers and stable games with 314 than with 320's but as far as I know thew 326.01 is a good one too but it can't be moded as far as I know but. muhd86 going to help me discover this when he gets his forth GPU.

one another thing i like to point is the 320.49 is does give you a high score too but the drivers has a bad artifacts in bench and games. If they could just get the artifacts gone on that drivers and leave the rest untouched would be the best drivers for 780's & Titan's.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the 320 was beta and they never nailed the 320's as a good drivers. 314 is WHQL. better coded, I have better score with that drivers and stable games with 314 than with 320's but as far as I know thew 326.01 is a good one too but it can't be moded as far as I know but. muhd86 going to help me discover this when he gets his forth GPU.
> 
> one another thing i like to point is the 320.49 is does give you a high score too but the drivers has a bad artifacts in bench and games. If they could just get the artifacts gone on that drivers and leave the rest untouched would be the best drivers for 780's & Titan's.


I will try again next weekend but I am busy getting ready for the week. In addition to my regular teaching schedule I am doing a guest speaker gig at another campus on water-cooling.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> I will try again next weekend but I am busy getting ready for the week. In addition to my regular teaching schedule I am doing a guest speaker gig at another campus on water-cooling.


All right Sir, make sure your make those guys brainy like you







. and if you want to hire someone let me know I'm all available








+rep for you.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> All right Sir, make sure your make those guys brainy like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and if you want to hire someone let me know I'm all available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you.


Did u come to PAX East this year?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Did u come to PAX East this year?


No







, I missed it. this year I could not even go to vacation with my wife and two kids. I just got stuck on my work. I will be ready for the next year or any event to come this year. I may be going to SEATTLE, WA. were you from.


----------



## malmental

both you guys from Boston..?


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I missed it. this year I could not even go to vacation with my wife and two kids. I just got stuck on my work. I will be ready for the next year or any event to come this year. I may be going to SEATTLE, WA. were you from.


Salem Oregon. I will be speaking on a case modding panel at PAX Prime:

"CaseModders: Making Computers & Consoles Cooler."
Sunday, September 1st at 10:00am in the Raven Theatre.

Panelists include:
Charlie Falcone [GentlemanDingo Designs]
Brian Carter [Bods Mods]
Richard Surroz [Out of the Box Mods] <<< Me








Bob Stewart [BSMods]
Mike Landenberger [Lutro0 Customs]


----------



## p1mpf1ex

I plan on getting $180 credit from amazon and I was wondering if apply that toward a 780 would be better than toward another card. The cost of the 780 would end up being like 479$


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mpf1ex*
> 
> I plan on getting $180 credit from amazon and I was wondering if apply that toward a 780 would be better than toward another card. The cost of the 780 would end up being like 479$


not sure what kinda of question your asking, 180$ is 180$. If you feel like spending that kind of money on a 780 do it, if not spend it on a different GPU


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mpf1ex*
> 
> I plan on getting $180 credit from amazon and I was wondering if apply that toward a 780 would be better than toward another card. The cost of the 780 would end up being like 479$


you need a monitor upgrade...
so get a GTX 770 and at least a 1080p monitor forget the GTX 780 unless you wanna spend more.
your call.

edit:
and your power supply, how good is it and isn't that model old.?


----------



## malmental

if that Ultra PSU hasn't giving you problems then reviews says it's sound, so OK on that.
back to your monitor...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Cannot get through a benchmark (Valley or 3DMark) without crashing. Going back to current drivers


so none of the benchmarks are stable ----means they dont run at all ----are the gpus over clocked or on stock bios ---

so nothing runs ---games etc ..


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the 320 was beta and they never nailed the 320's as a good drivers. 314 is WHQL. better coded, I have better score with that drivers and stable games with 314 than with 320's but as far as I know thew 326.01 is a good one too but it can't be moded as far as I know but. muhd86 going to help me discover this when he gets his forth GPU.
> 
> one another thing i like to point is the 320.49 is does give you a high score too but the drivers has a bad artifacts in bench and games. If they could just get the artifacts gone on that drivers and leave the rest untouched would be the best drivers for 780's & Titan's.


@sky --let me see if 320 is stable for me or not --if not i will report back here --will then try the 314 driver as u suggested

---

whats the last driver that can be modded before nvidia hard coded them -

note:-

how come the brazalian guy is runing the benchmark ----if you see the entire video --there is no crash that means the drivers work ..........then how come darthbeavis is having issues .

@ sky is it possible that he has further modified the inf file .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Cannot get through a benchmark (Valley or 3DMark) without crashing. Going back to current drivers


slightly confused here ---

is it the drivers - os the inf file which needs to be changed a bit ---coz in the video the entire 3d mark 11 benchmark ran fine ---are ur cards on
stock bios all of them -


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> slightly confused here ---
> 
> is it the drivers - os the inf file which needs to be changed a bit ---coz in the video the entire 3d mark 11 benchmark ran fine ---are ur cards on
> stock bios all of them -


should be stock bios GPUZ screenshot shows


----------



## SeekerZA

Anyone running a EVGA ref cooler here, which Ref BIOS have you found best for your card?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> should be stock bios GPUZ screenshot shows


driver crash on both benchmarks ---did u try a game etc ---

do the driver crash occur if 4 way is enabled --what if u choose 1 gpu as physics and then check if it crashes


----------



## FishCommander

Hey guys,

Been asking around in different threads but um... Is anyone running 5760x1080 on a single 780? I've seen benches online but I'd rather hear it from someone who is playing games at those resolutions. How is the experience? Memory usage? What settings you able to play at in games you play?

Thanks


----------



## p1mpf1ex

the ultra in my sig actually doesnt work im using a ultra lsp750 atm....long story. but i do plan on upgrading my monitor to the asus 27" 144hz monitor, and the psu to something modular probably the seasonic 860 or the corsair ax850.


----------



## HinoK

Skyn3t don't become mad:

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2129_simple_inf_modification_enables_4_way_sli_on_geforce_gtx_780___titan_records_in_sight


----------



## Brianmz

Ok, was running some benches, and I was getting this voltage readings:



They seem a bit low (1st line is what i was getting running unigine heaven 4.0), they didn't run like that before(They would normally run at load like on the 3rd line), could they be the possible cause of the whine and should I replace it?

Edit: Did a quick intel burn test and 12v held at a steady 12.000 for the duration.


----------



## pilotter

deleted


----------



## mucinex1029

Have the MSI 780s been OCing less than the other ones in this thread? Reviews got them only up to 1020/1650, which I thought disappointing...


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> Have the MSI 780s been OCing less than the other ones in this thread? Reviews got them only up to 1020/1650, which I thought disappointing...


I got 1100+ core on stock on mine. Wasn't too excited about that to be honest.
When i got my waterblock, I flashed the TI Bios and now it does 1202/1567. My memory OCs like a soggy hot dog.

Also, for those keeping track, my asic is ~65%.

It's just screaming out for more voltage. I know it can go higher


----------



## mucinex1029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I got 1100+ core on stock on mine. Wasn't too excited about that to be honest.
> When i got my waterblock, I flashed the TI Bios and now it does 1202/1567. My memory OCs like a soggy hot dog.
> 
> Also, for those keeping track, my asic is ~65%.
> 
> It's just screaming out for more voltage. I know it can go higher


How was it on air, noise and temps wise?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mucinex1029*
> 
> How was it on air, noise and temps wise?


Temps were okay - high 60s low 70s, but when benching I cranked it to 100% fan speed, so it was a bit noisy, but didnt throttle.

Games were played at everything stock and auto fan. Its virtually inaudible that way.

It would only go up to 1.187 volts on stock bios, was a bit bummed. But MSI was the only brand they had at the time when I bought it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> slightly confused here ---
> 
> is it the drivers - os the inf file which needs to be changed a bit ---coz in the video the entire 3d mark 11 benchmark ran fine ---are ur cards on
> stock bios all of them -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> @sky --let me see if 320 is stable for me or not --if not i will report back here --will then try the 314 driver as u suggested
> 
> whats the last driver that can be modded before nvidia hard coded them -
> 
> note:-
> 
> how come the brazalian guy is runing the benchmark ----if you see the entire video --there is no crash that means the drivers work ..........then how come darthbeavis is having issues .
> 
> @ sky is it possible that he has further modified the inf file .


Just calm down and wait for your turn. Your gpu is about to be delivered right. Just wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HinoK*
> 
> Skyn3t don't become mad:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2129_simple_inf_modification_enables_4_way_sli_on_geforce_gtx_780___titan_records_in_sight


Im not mad. Im disappointed, I had posted on hwbot. Now he cannot delete what I posted. Pl will come here. just wait for the truth to co.e to light.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HinoK*
> 
> Skyn3t don't become mad:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2129_simple_inf_modification_enables_4_way_sli_on_geforce_gtx_780___titan_records_in_sight


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> slightly confused here ---
> 
> is it the drivers - os the inf file which needs to be changed a bit ---coz in the video the entire 3d mark 11 benchmark ran fine ---are ur cards on
> stock bios all of them -


It should be the inf file thw drivers should be left alone i have seen my friend do this and it worked the cards are on the same structure as a titan and a titan can go four way just find the line in the inf about sli and add 4way sli to the gtx 780 be aware though my friend got a fps dofference in valley from 3 780s to 4 so you might be disapointed


----------



## dminzi

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> It should be the inf file thw drivers should be left alone i have seen my friend do this and it worked the cards are on the same structure as a titan and a titan can go four way just find the line in the inf about sli and add 4way sli to the gtx 780 be aware though my friend got a fps dofference in valley from 3 780s to 4 so you might be disapointed


Also if you are still having trouble after this you should consider the possibility that one of your cards is a lemon and thats why the crashes are happening if you can show the gpu usage for each card in valley before it crashes it would be helpfull


----------



## skyn3t

Here he has been using the 314.22 I moded inf look this pic below. It shows on GPUZ.. I know it.


----------



## Juub

Quick question fellas, how much of an upgrade is the 780 compared to the 670? I purchased two 7950's I'll put in CrossfireX but I realize how much I miss EVGA and NVIDIA's awesome customer support. I already have the 7950's but I have 30 days to return them and I'd like to know if I could match them by OC'ing a 780.


----------



## dzb87

Hello guys!
I want to buy second GTX 780 for SLI.
How much higher temperatures should I expect?
Now, my single reference cooled 780 gets temps up to 75C after OC with my custom fan profile.
My case is ventilated by 4x92mm fans blowing in and 1x120mm blowing out.
Second card will be also reference construction.


----------



## malmental

CF-X 7950's are stronger than a single GTX 780 but I'm betting the game play is better on the GTX 780..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I want to buy second GTX 780 for SLI.
> How much higher temperatures should I expect?
> Now, my single reference cooled 780 gets temps up to 75C after OC with my custom fan profile.
> My case is ventilated by 4x92mm fans blowing in and 1x120mm blowing out.
> Second card will be also reference construction.


less fans blowing in and more blowing out.
what case.?


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> less fans blowing in and more blowing out.
> what case.?


Chieftec Bravo LBX-01B-B-SL

So how much will SLI raise temps?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> less fans blowing in and more blowing out.
> what case.?
> 
> 
> 
> Chieftec Bravo LBX-01B-B-SL
> 
> So how much will SLI raise temps?
Click to expand...

http://www.chieftec.com/BX01.html











your temps will go up a bit yes, not sure about how far.
I would say add fans to the side panel but with only one outtake fan I'm not feeling it.
maybe try and turn them around for more immediate exhaust instead of more intake...?

worse case scenario and suggestion from me, get a better case.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Chieftec Bravo LBX-01B-B-SL
> 
> So how much will SLI raise temps?


that depends on a multitude of factors.
The air flow of your case vs the cooler design of your cards
Space between the cards
overclocking
custom fan profiles

mine the botton card hadn't changed at all, the upper card avarages in 3C higher.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Quick question fellas, how much of an upgrade is the 780 compared to the 670? I purchased two 7950's I'll put in CrossfireX but I realize how much I miss EVGA and NVIDIA's awesome customer support. I already have the 7950's but I have 30 days to return them and I'd like to know if I could match them by OC'ing a 780.


Not really match them but you could come veryclose if you want you could do 3 760s 2 770 or 1 780


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.chieftec.com/BX01.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your temps will go up a bit yes, not sure about how far.
> I would say add fans to the side panel but with only one outtake fan I'm not feeling it.
> maybe try and turn them around for more immediate exhaust instead of more intake...?
> 
> worse case scenario and suggestion from me, get a better case.


My thing is i have 4x 120 intake 1x 140 in take directly at the card and 2x 120 outake and then my h60 with push pull so two more 120 outtake. Would sli be safe also i have no die panelwindow


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.chieftec.com/BX01.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your temps will go up a bit yes, not sure about how far.
> I would say add fans to the side panel but with only one outtake fan I'm not feeling it.
> maybe try and turn them around for more immediate exhaust instead of more intake...?
> 
> worse case scenario and suggestion from me, get a better case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thing is i have 4x 120 intake 1x 140 in take directly at the card and 2x 120 outake and then my h60 with push pull so two more 120 outtake. Would sli be safe also i have no die panelwindow
Click to expand...

Nzxt Phantom 410..?


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Finished installing my Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 last night, and I am absolutely amazed with the results:thumb:. Max Temp is 48! Which coming from my ACX cooler screaming at 90% sits at 63. This was after a Heaven run @ 1228MHz. I later ran Heaven for an hour at 1228 and never hit over 48.

It is a Monster so it is not for everyone, but considering the temp/noise difference it is definately worth it to me.


----------



## Brianmz

Ok, my cards couldn't overclock anymore(1st time i try to OC on this PSU), anything more than 1110mhz would crash the PC, which didn't happen on my AX1200, after a bit of investigation I isolated the issue to the PSU, it smells like burning/hot plastic. As I also didn't notice whine from my cards on the older PSU i figured this would be the cause as well.

So should I return to Amazon and can you guys recommend me a good PSU for my current build?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, my cards couldn't overclock anymore(1st time i try to OC on this PSU), anything more than 1110mhz would crash the PC, which didn't happen on my AX1200, after a bit of investigation I isolated the issue to the PSU, it smells like burning/hot plastic. As I also didn't notice whine from my cards on the older PSU i figured this would be the cause as well.
> 
> So should I return to Amazon and can you guys recommend me a good PSU for my current build?


If you have the cash get the enermax.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, my cards couldn't overclock anymore(1st time i try to OC on this PSU), anything more than 1110mhz would crash the PC, which didn't happen on my AX1200, after a bit of investigation I isolated the issue to the PSU, it smells like burning/hot plastic. As I also didn't notice whine from my cards on the older PSU i figured this would be the cause as well.
> 
> So should I return to Amazon and can you guys recommend me a good PSU for my current build?


You dont need more then 750 watts unless you are doing crazy overclocks on your CPU and both your video cards

Lets say 850 watts max unless you want a GTX 780 more

I would go for a NZXT HALE 90 V2 or a Cooler Master V850 in that case


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 750 watts unless you are doing crazy overclocks on your CPU and both your video cards
> 
> Lets say 850 watts max unless you want a GTX 780 more
> 
> I would go for a NZXT HALE 90 V2 or a Cooler Master V850 in that case


Thanks for the input, I'm running my cpu at 1.4v 4.8ghz, I don't know how accurate the HWinfo readings are but it says it draws 430 watts at 100%(Should be less in real word I imagine, did a crysis 3 run and it was at 300w according to the software, I need to get a kilowatt the 780s just like the rest of you guys, mine top out at 265 watts if they get fully loaded according to nvidia. 24 watts for the water pump, and about 40 watts for the case fans.

What would you suggest? I could try getting a kilowatt and measuring the system draw if needed.

@Skyn3t, Read some enermax reviews they seem good, been browsing around reviews for different brands.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I'm running my cpu at 1.4v 4.8ghz, I don't know how accurate the HWinfo readings are but it says it draws 430 watts at 100%(Should be less in real word I imagine, did a crysis 3 run and it was at 300w according to the software, I need to get a kilowatt the 780s just like the rest of you guys, mine top out at 265 watts if they get fully loaded according to nvidia. 24 watts for the water pump, and about 40 watts for the case fans.
> 
> What would you suggest? I could try getting a kilowatt and measuring the system draw if needed.
> 
> @Skyn3t, Read some enermax reviews they seem good, been browsing around reviews for different brands.


Do you want a fully modular or can you live with semi modular?


----------



## Brianmz

Need fully modular to properly manage cables on this build >.<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you want a fully modular or can you live with semi modular?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here he has been using the 314.22 I moded inf look this pic below. It shows on GPUZ.. I know it.


i am using the same drivers and on stock gpu / cpu strange that i am geting fire strike score of 7000 on 4 gpus --meaning the drivers are not workiing as specified --though i think either he has the latest version of the program coz i am on the old version of 3d mark which is hacked .

valley ran ok --but gpu usage was like 40% on all gpu and never went above this ---so got a score of 4000 points on 4 gpus ---i think i will try to over clock the cpu and check back .

METRO WITH MAXIED SETINGS WITH PHYSICS AND DOP ENABLED GAVE ME ABOUT 130 FPS --

so should i change the drivers --

3d mark 11 seems to crash randomly --some times in gpu test 3 before it starts -- i think its the inf file or the drivers ---now trying the 314.00 as the brazailian guy has posted maybe thy work


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Need fully modular to properly manage cables on this build >.<
> Need fully modular to properly manage cables on this build >.<


Then a Cooler Master V is your best option if you want good bang for buck

Or a NZXT HALE 90 V2 if you dont mind the PSU is white

Cant think of any other 850 watts PSU´s other then the OCZ ZX

Or you could step up to a EVGA SuperNova G2 despite its a 1000 watts PSU

Also you do know that semi modular means the 24 pin and a few others are fixed all the rest are modular


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 750 watts unless you are doing crazy overclocks on your CPU and both your video cards
> 
> Lets say 850 watts max unless you want a GTX 780 more
> 
> I would go for a NZXT HALE 90 V2 or a Cooler Master V850 in that case


I'm pretty sure I use almost all of my 1050W PSU with cards at 1212mv
they get to use peak around at 87% TDP of the 340W Sky setted on the custom bios which is 295.8W EACH

Then add to that the 200W the 3930k at 4.5 - 4.7 Ghz drinks alone

and the other stuff on my case, which are 15 120-140mm fans, a Corsair H100, A astro A40 + Mixamp (it has a watt hungry 85mm drivers, don't know its end usage though) and the not so hungry SSD and HDDs...

So I think My rig achieves around 850W+ and as you should never be using ALL the wattage of your PSU because voltaging drops even on 90+gold PSU as mine, I think the 1050W PSU sounds just right for me with two 780s and a 3930k...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, my cards couldn't overclock anymore(1st time i try to OC on this PSU), anything more than 1110mhz would crash the PC, which didn't happen on my AX1200, after a bit of investigation I isolated the issue to the PSU, it smells like burning/hot plastic. As I also didn't notice whine from my cards on the older PSU i figured this would be the cause as well.
> 
> So should I return to Amazon and can you guys recommend me a good PSU for my current build?


This is the one I want but not sold here yet http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=340

Otherwise I would go with the AX1200i,

I want a bigger PSU because in benchs and sometimes in games with my CPU and GPU overclocked I am seeing well north of 700w on the Kill A Watt. I want more headroom since I plan to get a 3rd card when I decide what CPU to upgrade to. Still wondering how Ivy E will turn out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> This is the one I want but not sold here yet http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=340
> 
> Otherwise I would go with the AX1200i,


The EVGA SuperNova G2 IS a Leadex just downgraded a little bit

There is a P2 on the way which is a full Leadex

Dont waste your time with the AX1200i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I use almost all of my 1050W PSU with cards at 1212mv
> they get to use peak around at 87% TDP of the 340W Sky setted on the custom bios which is 295.8W EACH
> 
> Then add to that the 200W the 3930k at 4.5 - 4.7 Ghz drinks alone
> 
> and the other stuff on my case, which are 15 120-140mm fans, a Corsair H100, A astro A40 + Mixamp (it has a watt hungry 85mm drivers, don't know its end usage though) and the not so hungry SSD and HDDs...
> 
> So I think My rig achieves around 850W+ and as you should never be using ALL the wattage of your PSU because voltaging drops even on 90+gold PSU as mine, I think the 1050W PSU sounds just right for me with two 780s and a 3930k...


I dont belive that its way overkill

Watch this video


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 IS a Leadex just downgraded a little bit
> 
> There is a P2 on the way which is a full Leadex
> 
> Dont waste your time with the AX1200i
> I dont belive that its way overkill
> 
> Watch this video


Ya I have been hoping for the full SuperFlower 1000w version here in the US and also I have held off on the 1200i for that reason. I forgot about the EVGA version. The 1200i is a good PSU and widely used. The software is buggy from what I hear. Got good reviews from jonnyguru.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya I have been hoping for the full SuperFlower 1000w version here in the US and also I have held off on the 1200i for that reason. I forgot about the EVGA version. The 1200i is a good PSU and widely used. The software is buggy from what I hear. Got good reviews from jonnyguru.


The software you pay that extra for is broken so its not for the software you sould buy it

Its a Flextronics made PSU

Anyway as said there is a full Leadex on the way called the EVGA SuperNova P2 as soon as there is a review i will post it here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread

There is also a 1300 watts G2 we already have an owner of one here on OCN


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 IS a Leadex just downgraded a little bit
> 
> There is a P2 on the way which is a full Leadex
> 
> Dont waste your time with the AX1200i
> I dont belive that its way overkill
> 
> Watch this video


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Ya I have been hoping for the full SuperFlower 1000w version here in the US and also I have held off on the 1200i for that reason. I forgot about the EVGA version. The 1200i is a good PSU and widely used. The software is buggy from what I hear. Got good reviews from jonnyguru.


So the EVGA g2 is decent as well, didn't know that, I always overlooked evga for PSUs.

You guys are giving me so many options, mmmm. I had an Ax1200 never gave a problem, but I want to try something else, seasonic is on my blacklist after this burn.

Let's say I don't care much for bang for buck, and just want the most solid PSU in my power range, and maybe the possibility to add another 780/880 when i upgrade next year.

What would be your recommendation? You guys have me tempted on the EVGA SuperNova P2 series now, but i don't know if I should risk running this PSU any longer.

Thanks for all the info so far, I really appreciate it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> So the EVGA g2 is decent as well, didn't know that, I always overlooked evga for PSUs.
> 
> You guys are giving me so many options, mmmm. I had an Ax1200 never gave a problem, but I want to try something else, seasonic is on my blacklist after this burn.
> 
> Let's say I don't care much for bang for buck, and just want the most solid PSU in my power range, and maybe the possibility to add another 780/880 when i upgrade next year.
> 
> What would be your recommendation? You guys have me tempted on the EVGA SuperNova P2 series now, but i don't know if I should risk running this PSU any longer.
> 
> Thanks for all the info so far, I really appreciate it.


The EVGA SuperNova G2 is a Super Flower Leadex downgraded a little bit

The EVGA SuperNova P2 is a full Leadex with everything the Leadex has

I still dont have any info on a release date but Jonnyguru has nothing but good things to say about the Leadex/G2

Just read the reviews

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346

Last there is a whole thread just about the Leadex here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread

Or words and photos from other owners here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread

Last the AX1200i is NOT a Seasonic PSU nor is the AX1200


----------



## muhd86

*well stock every thing cpu / gpu ......

not bad ---wonder if i can touch 17000

can i with these drivers ..........

*

*QUAD GTX 780 --STOCK*


----------



## muhd86

@ sky

the benchmarks seem to run fine but i am wondering why do i get page_fault in non page area blue screen --its random -- is it coz of the drivers coz this was not happening before .

i am on 314.22 drivers...should i try 314.00 drivers now ---

why does page fault occur --


----------



## muhd86

ok ..can i know why i get page_fault in non page area ----this some times happens now n then --after intallingt the modded drivers --before i was not geting this error .


----------



## UNOE

I elect this thread. For the a award for most double, triple and quadruple post of 2013.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no sorry, it is too much work on that skin and also that skin is locked can't edit it, I have to re design all the skin images and code for it to work. Titan skin is locked too. I wish evga has not done it "locked the skin"


Hey guys, sorry about that. It wasn't EVGA that locked it, it was me.







I create a lot of the skins for EVGA and sometimes when I create the Drerex Design themed skins, I normally put a different password on decompiling. When I work on a new EVGA skin, sometimes I use my Drerex Design template to start it and forget to change the password. If you have a certain skin that you wanted to edit, let me know and I can get you that skin with the default password for editing. Best place to get a hold of me is at EVGA forums. Just click on my name and send me a message.

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1988461

Also, if you have any skin request, let me know. I might have some spare time to put something together for ya.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 IS a Leadex just downgraded a little bit
> 
> There is a P2 on the way which is a full Leadex
> 
> Dont waste your time with the AX1200i
> I dont belive that its way overkill
> 
> Watch this video


I liked the video pretty much! thank you for posting it!









But anyway, before the 780s I had a GTX690 with a Corsair GS700 PSU.

It runned the 3930k + the GTX690 with no problems at all, but once I overclocked the 690 to almost 1200ish on cores it couldn't handle the rare things that stress both CPu and GPU at once ans shot down.
(like firestrike extreme last test, or laucnhing a CPU burner + a GPU burner, or the *rare* gaming scenes in which you stress both to almost 100% usage)

It was rare, as almost ever when you're using 100% GPU, you'll be far from using 60% CPU (even more being that CPU an overclocked 3930k), but it happened and that was what made me upgarde my PSU.

BTW, to be more stable, I disabled everything on the 3930k, so with no load (but not idling) it sits in 70-80W


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I elect this thread. For the a award for most double, triple and quadruple post of 2013.


Agreed.


----------



## DarthBeavis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok ..can i know why i get page_fault in non page area ----this some times happens now n then --after intallingt the modded drivers --before i was not geting this error .


Stability issues regardless of where are stability issues. Hopefully we can figure it out? But maybe that is why they locked out 4-way SLI? They do regression testing.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 is a Super Flower Leadex downgraded a little bit
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova P2 is a full Leadex with everything the Leadex has
> 
> I still dont have any info on a release date but Jonnyguru has nothing but good things to say about the Leadex/G2
> 
> Just read the reviews
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346
> 
> Last there is a whole thread just about the Leadex here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread
> 
> Or words and photos from other owners here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread
> 
> Last the AX1200i is NOT a Seasonic PSU nor is the AX1200


Yeah AX1200 are flextronic, you pointed to me before.

I think I will buy an EVGA G2 to try them, just looking at the measurements to see if it will fit properly.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Stability issues regardless of where are stability issues. Hopefully we can figure it out? But maybe that is why they locked out 4-way SLI? They do regression testing.


I'm 100% positive its only locked. Because they need something exclusive for Titan owners that already dished out $4k on GPU's.

The Drivers might not be optimized. But you should already know that. There is nothing different or special about a 780 vs. a Titan that would not allow quad SLI.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Yeah AX1200 are flextronic, you pointed to me before.
> 
> I think I will buy an EVGA G2 to try them, just looking at the measurements to see if it will fit properly.


Great if you end buying one could you leave your toughts on it and maybe a few photos over at the EVGA PSU thread?

Thanks


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Great if you end buying one could you leave your toughts on it and maybe a few photos over at the EVGA PSU thread?
> 
> Thanks


I will, will most likely have it by Wednesday of next week, since I have to wait for my courier to bring it over from the US to my country.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I will, will most likely have it by Wednesday of next week, since I have to wait for my courier to bring it over from the US to my country.


I know of two other useres that has G2´s you could send them a PM if you have any questions

http://www.overclock.net/u/318704/szeged
http://www.overclock.net/u/352247/macho-man


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok ..can i know why i get page_fault in non page area ----this some times happens now n then --after intallingt the modded drivers --before i was not geting this error .
> 
> 
> 
> Stability issues regardless of where are stability issues. Hopefully we can figure it out? But maybe that is why they locked out 4-way SLI? They do regression testing.
Click to expand...

I agree with you on this ...though what I also did was to move the page file from drive c which is an ssd to another drive

Fire strike I will try with latest version as the over 1.0 shows poor scores will see if update of 3d mark fixes it

In valley I think I have to over clock the CPU as the usage was low

Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi my fellows

Tried installing 314.22 drivers on windows 8.1 with modded inf failed all the time please anyone out there help me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi my fellows
> 
> Tried installing 314.22 drivers on windows 8.1 with modded inf failed all the time please anyone out there help me


if you already have a moded Nvidia 314.22 with the "inf" in the directory, just follow this guide here after boot with the Disable driver signature enforcement. just run the setup and you are good to go.

Bypass Driver Signature Enforcement In Windows 8 Windows

Edited: Front page update 07/29/13


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks sky net I'll see tomorrow


----------



## Vodkacooling

plugged my broken gtx 780 into a new board. It recognized it and I reflashed to stock bios. No matter which bios I flash, I get a visually corrupted screen. Any way around this? Also is there a way I can just modify my current stock bios to say techinferno settings?


----------



## BenchAndGames

I need to know which version driver is the most stable for GTX 780 ? I will not install the 320.18 , so I have very clear.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> plugged my broken gtx 780 into a new board. It recognized it and I reflashed to stock bios. No matter which bios I flash, I get a visually corrupted screen. Any way around this? Also is there a way I can just modify my current stock bios to say techinferno settings?


If you manged to get the stock bios on it, just RMA it, problem solved.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> plugged my broken gtx 780 into a new board. It recognized it and I reflashed to stock bios. No matter which bios I flash, I get a visually corrupted screen. Any way around this? Also is there a way I can just modify my current stock bios to say techinferno settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> If you manged to get the stock bios on it, just RMA it, problem solved.


This


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm 100% positive its only locked. Because they need something exclusive for Titan owners that already dished out $4k on GPU's.
> 
> The Drivers might not be optimized. But you should already know that. There is nothing different or special about a 780 vs. a Titan that would not allow quad SLI.


well i dont think they are locked --if that were the case then the benchmarks would reflect that

i think ....its the drivers

but its possible .....tried 3dmark 11 on stock setings - what i did was to untick the hardware sysinfo tab etc --and i got like x14900 on stock ....so i think its not locked
and this is total stock values

will see later again with overclock setings

@ what i will do is bench at 5760-1600 on nvidia surround and then see the diff -coz i think at the moment on stock cpu 3930k its a bottleneck ---but i can only be sure if i get some
help from darthbeavis as he has 4 gpus as well .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis*
> 
> Stability issues regardless of where are stability issues. Hopefully we can figure it out? But maybe that is why they locked out 4-way SLI? They do regression testing.


i agree will bench some more ---i got like 14900 even x14900 in 3dmark 11 on stock ---so i figure its not the gpu whch are locked its the drivers .

will post some more


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> If you manged to get the stock bios on it, just RMA it, problem solved.


I got a second card from amazon. Both cards display a visually corrupted screen only when I use a modified bios. Stock bios has no problems.


----------



## Vodkacooling

Looks like a user by the name of ALienware had the same issue. Does anyone know what he did? Can I just modify my own stock bios to up the voltage? Or maybe skyn3t do you want to look at the bios itself?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Looks like a user by the name of ALienware had the same issue. Does anyone know what he did? Can I just modify my own stock bios to up the voltage? Or maybe skyn3t do you want to look at the bios itself?


Do you have a 3A bios ?

Have you tried Tech|Inferno 3A version ?


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> How do I check if its a 3A bios?


Im not alone in this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1412251/requesting-80-10-3a-bios-mod-for-780-sc-acx


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Do you have a 3A bios ?
> 
> Have you tried Tech|Inferno 3A version ?


can someone upload the 3A bios for me? Im posting techinferno but dont have enough posts lol


----------



## alancsalt

Get GPUZ. It tells you which bios you have. If you can't find where, post a screenshot with GPUZ open..


----------



## Vodkacooling

Looks like it is a 3a bios.


----------



## ofire

I had this same issue with my newest card, it has something to do with the voltage regulators on the card vs the other models, one thing i did notice is that my first cards board is branded as NVIDIA while my second cards board is branded as EVGA.

The new card idles at a slightly lower voltage as well, so obviously something changed in their construction.

and custom bios corrupts the 3A card display output, if you have another card you can use that to flash the stock bios back onto the card and it starts working fine again,


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> I had this same issue with my newest card, it has something to do with the voltage regulators on the card vs the other models, one thing i did notice is that my first cards board is branded as NVIDIA while my second cards board is branded as EVGA.
> 
> The new card idles at a slightly lower voltage as well, so obviously something changed in their construction.
> 
> and custom bios corrupts the 3A card display output, if you have another card you can use that to flash the stock bios back onto the card and it starts working fine again,


Techinferno supposedly has a 3A bios. I cant download it yet. If I do and it works ill upload it for you. Glad to know theres nothing wrong with the card.


----------



## muhd86

ok i noticed that the 4th gpu gigabyte gtx 780 which i just got has 2 8 pin power plugs --rather then 6 pic and 8 pin ..

emmm---wonder why this is .......


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok i noticed that the 4th gpu gigabyte gtx 780 which i just got has 2 8 pin power plugs --rather then 6 pic and 8 pin ..
> 
> emmm---wonder why this is .......


maybe rev2? contact gigabyte wth is going on

best
revro


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/558540/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-326-19-beta-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-7-18-13-/post/3860549/#3860549....Updated - 7/30/13
We will be releasing a new followup driver to 326.19 driver on 7/30/13. This driver will be BETA and contain numerous fixes reported by users with 326.19. Here are some of the major fixes reported by end users that are included in this driver:

1325830 - [Remember Me]Application crashes on default launch
1330498 - Deadlight crashes when loading a game from the game menu
1329905 - Crashing in Borderlands 2 when you approach a catch a ride station with upgrade to R326.19 driver
1329680 - Metro Last Light Faction DLC exhibits low performance
1316287 - Half-Life 2 framerate drops to single digits when Ambient Occlusion is enabled in SLI mode
1323953 - Resident Evil 5 (DX10) Crashes after some time.
1328621 - Black edges in Battlefield 3 and MSAA 4x is enabled
1265807 - Brightness control stops working after the notebook is docked.
1299035 - [Nero Blu-ray player]Blu-ray playback is slow, with mixed colors, and the player crashes occasionally.
1307001 - [STALKER Clear Sky]: The game does not load during launch and presents a black screen.
1320505 - [Surround][Hitman Absolution, Diablo III, Bioshock Infinite]: With Surround enabled, the mouse cursor is restricted to one of the displays after launching the game.
1326743 - [Surround][Tomb Raider][WOW: Mists of Pandaria]: With Surround enabled, the game minimizes to the desktop after clicking any in-game menu option.
1248846 - [SLI][GeForce GTX TITAN]]FI 2012]: Game performance drops with SLI enabled.
1276491 - The GeForce Experience fails to install.
1309666 - With multiple users signed in, graphics and controls may corrupt upon resume from standby.
1324010 - GeForce Experience crashes (does not launch) when opened on the internal panel.
1318686 - With Surround, SLI performance is similar to single-GPU performance.
1313807 - Memory leak on Optimus platform may result in TDR/BSOD after multiple suspend/resume

Some outstanding bugs still open in next BETA driver (but will be in WHQL driver):
No display on some monitors with Korean panels - Fixed but not in this driver. Will be in WHQL driver early August
GPU TDRs after 36 hours of idle - Investigating however we believe we may understand the cause
Faceworks demo shows DIgital Ira character with yellow beard - Fixed in WHQL driver


----------



## voozers

So I just upgraded to 1440p. And the 780 now feels fully utilized! Awesome. The only game where there is a bit of a performance drop that I play a lot is Skyrim. It does random drops to 40 fps in some parts, no biggie. But it does kind of push me to sli. Welp I know what I'm saving up for







I gotta utilize that awesome 110hz refresh rate (I bet it can do 120 but I don't wanna push it).


----------



## TheV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok i noticed that the 4th gpu gigabyte gtx 780 which i just got has 2 8 pin power plugs --rather then 6 pic and 8 pin ..
> 
> emmm---wonder why this is .......


It is indeed Rev 2.0 (Rev 1.0 has 6+8)


----------



## malmental

what's the other difference besides the power connections between REV 1.0 vs REV 2.0..?


----------



## Vapochilled

Im going crazy with this Gigabyte Rev.1.0 (6+8) power WF3 OC
I have the Rev2.0 BIOS posted in page 1.
Ive selected the GB WF-PT one (rev2).
Rev 1 bios is the one that is always 1.212? Because im already on water 

My load temps with 1.212 rev2 bios are 47 max.
Here are my settings:
Power: 106% (115% also tested)
Core: 1175 (+273)
Memory: default ( +0 )
Voltage: 1.212

With all this my system crash








At 1100 core.. it doesn't crash at all









Is this GB WF3 OC, such a bad OC? Even when in water?
Should I try rev1 bios?
Or techinferno 3a?


----------



## malmental

running stock BIOS on my WF3 Rev1 with only a 65% ASIC @ 1100MHz and +300 mem, no issues...
haven't tried to go higher, not sure I'm keeping her.


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Im going crazy with this Gigabyte Rev.1.0 (6+8) power WF3 OC
> I have the Rev2.0 BIOS posted in page 1.
> Ive selected the GB WF-PT one (rev2).
> Rev 1 bios is the one that is always 1.212? Because im already on water
> 
> My load temps with 1.212 rev2 bios are 47 max.
> Here are my settings:
> Power: 106% (115% also tested)
> Core: 1175 (+273)
> Memory: default ( +0 )
> Voltage: 1.212
> 
> With all this my system crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1100 core.. it doesn't crash at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this GB WF3 OC, such a bad OC? Even when in water?
> Should I try rev1 bios?
> Or techinferno 3a?


I use the acx rev1 bios. They work much better than the rev2 bios on my card. If you're under water why not try the HC bio!!


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I use the acx rev1 bios. They work much better than the rev2 bios on my card. If you're under water why not try the HC bio!!


Hi,

Thanks for the info.
Will the ACX rev1 bios work on the Gigabyte WF3 OC? (this is a non ref card also I believe)
Or the HC bios?

Can anyone confirm they work with Gigabyte WF3?


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> running stock BIOS on my WF3 Rev1 with only a 65% ASIC @ 1100MHz and +300 mem, no issues...
> haven't tried to go higher, not sure I'm keeping her.


That's my point!
I can do 1100Mhz / 3400
But to avoid mem issues and isolate the core max value im using mem at 3000 (1500)
Im on water.
volt bumped to 1.212.. and after 1150mhz.. bum








At 1135mhz I already did Kombuster + Valley.. like 2hours no issues... :\


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> running stock BIOS on my WF3 Rev1 with only a 65% ASIC @ 1100MHz and +300 mem, no issues...
> haven't tried to go higher, not sure I'm keeping her.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my point!
> I can do 1100Mhz / 3400
> But to avoid mem issues and isolate the core max value im using mem at 3000 (1500)
> Im on water.
> volt bumped to 1.212.. and after 1150mhz.. bum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1135mhz I already did Kombuster + Valley.. like 2hours no issues... :\
Click to expand...

didn't know you were on water already....

your right, might have to RMA it for another one.


----------



## DStealth

Just in case
326.41b

Win7/8 X64 http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-beta.exe
Win7/8 X86 http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-32bit-english-beta.exe
Win7/8 X64 Notebook http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-notebook-win8-win7-64bit-international-beta.exe
XP X86 http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-desktop-winxp-32bit-english-beta.exe


----------



## apav

Hey guys,

For the first time ever I'm officially joining the green team!







Well, I did have an HP a couple years ago with a GeForce 9300GE/8200 Hybrid SLI, but after seeing how terrible that was for gaming I immediately swapped it out for an HD 4850. So that doesn't count







I went from 2 unlocked 6950s in CF (yuck) to a 7970, and now I'm finally moving on again.

I snagged an EVGA 780 ACX from one of our very own for $610.









I needed more power for my 1440p 120hz monitor, and I had the cash, so I decided to try Nvidia again. It wasn't the fact that the 780 beats the 7970 that led me to this decision. I played Skyrim on my friend's laptop (a 660m), and at 30-50 fps on high it felt smoother than playing it on my 7970 and getting 60+ fps. And it wasn't just Skyrim. Frame latency is a pretty big issue with AMD cards right now. You mostly hear about it in CF setups, but I'm starting to believe that in general Nvidia has a much smoother feel during gaming, fps aside. I wanted to test this out for myself, and even if I'm wrong, I still am using the better card so I have nothing to lose!

I will post validation when I get the card. I'm super excited!! And glad to be an owner of this overpriced beast of a card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/558540/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-326-19-beta-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-7-18-13-/post/3860549/#3860549....Updated - 7/30/13
> We will be releasing a new followup driver to 326.19 driver on 7/30/13. This driver will be BETA and contain numerous fixes reported by users with 326.19. Here are some of the major fixes reported by end users that are included in this driver:
> 
> 1325830 - [Remember Me]Application crashes on default launch
> 1330498 - Deadlight crashes when loading a game from the game menu
> 1329905 - Crashing in Borderlands 2 when you approach a catch a ride station with upgrade to R326.19 driver
> 1329680 - Metro Last Light Faction DLC exhibits low performance
> 1316287 - Half-Life 2 framerate drops to single digits when Ambient Occlusion is enabled in SLI mode
> 1323953 - Resident Evil 5 (DX10) Crashes after some time.
> 1328621 - Black edges in Battlefield 3 and MSAA 4x is enabled
> 1265807 - Brightness control stops working after the notebook is docked.
> 1299035 - [Nero Blu-ray player]Blu-ray playback is slow, with mixed colors, and the player crashes occasionally.
> 1307001 - [STALKER Clear Sky]: The game does not load during launch and presents a black screen.
> 1320505 - [Surround][Hitman Absolution, Diablo III, Bioshock Infinite]: With Surround enabled, the mouse cursor is restricted to one of the displays after launching the game.
> 1326743 - [Surround][Tomb Raider][WOW: Mists of Pandaria]: With Surround enabled, the game minimizes to the desktop after clicking any in-game menu option.
> 1248846 - [SLI][GeForce GTX TITAN]]FI 2012]: Game performance drops with SLI enabled.
> 1276491 - The GeForce Experience fails to install.
> 1309666 - With multiple users signed in, graphics and controls may corrupt upon resume from standby.
> 1324010 - GeForce Experience crashes (does not launch) when opened on the internal panel.
> 1318686 - With Surround, SLI performance is similar to single-GPU performance.
> 1313807 - Memory leak on Optimus platform may result in TDR/BSOD after multiple suspend/resume
> 
> Some outstanding bugs still open in next BETA driver (but will be in WHQL driver):
> No display on some monitors with Korean panels - Fixed but not in this driver. Will be in WHQL driver early August
> GPU TDRs after 36 hours of idle - Investigating however we believe we may understand the cause
> Faceworks demo shows DIgital Ira character with yellow beard - Fixed in WHQL driver


Thank you Jamaican Reaper.

It is good to everyone read this and make a note. Lot of you keep saying about vbios nor performance well. above is why it won't give you the performance that you are looking for. for some ppl it works like a champ. why? they are lucky with the chip







like I'm lucky with my both GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For the first time ever I'm officially joining the green team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did have an HP a couple years ago with a GeForce 9300GE/8200 Hybrid SLI, but after seeing how terrible that was for gaming I immediately swapped it out for an HD 4850. So that doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from 2 unlocked 6950s in CF (yuck) to a 7970, and now I'm finally moving on again.
> 
> I snagged an EVGA 780 ACX from one of our very own for $610.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed more power for my 1440p 120hz monitor, and I had the cash, so I decided to try Nvidia again. It wasn't the fact that the 780 beats the 7970 that led me to this decision. I played Skyrim on my friend's laptop (a 660m), and at 30-50 fps on high it felt smoother than playing it on my 7970 and getting 60+ fps. And it wasn't just Skyrim. Frame latency is a pretty big issue with AMD cards right now. You mostly hear about it in CF setups, but I'm starting to believe that in general Nvidia has a much smoother feel during gaming, fps aside. I wanted to test this out for myself, and even if I'm wrong, I still am using the better card so I have nothing to lose!
> 
> I will post validation when I get the card. I'm super excited!! And glad to be an owner of this overpriced beast of a card.


welcome home buddy, fill the form when you get the chance and update your sig rig.


----------



## Vapochilled

I don't believe gigabyte will accept and rma a card that oc at 1150 stable but nothing higher than that. Hehehe

Any other ideas?


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> didn't know you were on water already....
> 
> your right, might have to RMA it for another one.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> I don't believe gigabyte will accept and rma a card that oc at 1150 stable but nothing higher than that. Hehehe
> 
> Any other ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> didn't know you were on water already....
> 
> your right, might have to RMA it for another one.
Click to expand...

say it has a coil whine under load..


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> say it has a coil whine under load..


Actually.. it does have a whine coil sound under load...... :/


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> say it has a coil whine under load..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. it does have a whine coil sound under load...... :/
Click to expand...

there you have it....
RMA time to me.


----------



## kx11

new drivers

GeForce 326.41 Beta Driver Download
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/geforce_326_41_beta_driver_download,2.html


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> there you have it....
> RMA time to me.










oh god. A 2 weeks old card to rma? They should give me a new one. I don't want to wait 30 days
.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> new drivers
> 
> GeForce 326.41 Beta Driver Download
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/geforce_326_41_beta_driver_download,2.html


For those with Korean QNIX/X-Star monitors, these still do not fix the black screen issue. They are aware of the issue and say that it will be fixed in the WHQL drivers out in early August.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god. A 2 weeks old card to rma? They should give me a new one. I don't want to wait 30 days
> .


They shouldn't give you one at all if you ask me.

RMA'ing a perfectly good card just because you can't get past 1150MHz and then complaining about how long the RMA takes.....not cool.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> I don't believe gigabyte will accept and rma a card that oc at 1150 stable but nothing higher than that. Hehehe
> 
> Any other ideas?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*


You see this sort of thing quite often here on OCN.


----------



## Tonza

1150 is still much faster than stock Titan, why so mad bro? You cant return it unless its broken card -.- Atleast in the real world a.k.a europe it doesnt work like that.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You see this sort of thing quite often here on OCN.


Indeed it does, Hugh Laurie.


----------



## jetguat

Ok. So I've got a really old desktop by todays standards. I have dual Samsumg 1920x1080 60Hz 24" LED monitors, until now they were primarily for work, as I need lots of real estate. Driving the PC are a Pentium D and a GeForce 6200. Old stuff. I'm getting my specs together on a i4770k and considreing the EVGA OC w/ACX 770 or 780. Both will likely be such a startling upgrade that its crazy. I would like to get back into gaming some. Never used multiple monitors, and not sure if those that I have ill work well enough. And its probably a hard question, but is there anyway you could characterize the user experience difference between a gtx 770 and 780? Given either one or both of the monitors I have? Trying to determine if the $250+ for the 780 is money well spent or if the 770 has enough juice for me. Again, I'm not a hard core gamer, but would like to pickup a few and enough them on high quality settings. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetguat*
> 
> Ok. So I've got a really old desktop by todays standards. I have dual Samsumg 1920x1080 60Hz 24" LED monitors, until now they were primarily for work, as I need lots of real estate. Driving the PC are a Pentium D and a GeForce 6200. Old stuff. I'm getting my specs together on a i4770k and considreing the EVGA OC w/ACX 770 or 780. Both will likely be such a startling upgrade that its crazy. I would like to get back into gaming some. Never used multiple monitors, and not sure if those that I have ill work well enough. And its probably a hard question, but is there anyway you could characterize the user experience difference between a gtx 770 and 780? Given either one or both of the monitors I have? Trying to determine if the $250+ for the 780 is money well spent or if the 770 has enough juice for me. Again, I'm not a hard core gamer, but would like to pickup a few and enough them on high quality settings. Thanks for the insight.


On a single monitor the difference on *most* games won't worth the 250 USD, on higher resolutions the 780 starts to shine more.
When you max everything (including AA, SSAA, FXAA, etc..) the 780 will worth its value better than the 770.

The 780 overclocks near a stock GTX 690 which are TWO 770/680 in SLI...

Also, I would go for the 780 regardless of all that. I would do it because on a uture upgrade, adding a 780 in SLI would bring MUCH more juice than adding a 770.

TWO 780 in SLI can be comparable to three 770 in SLI, so I would say, if you have the money, go for the 780.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetguat*
> 
> Ok. So I've got a really old desktop by todays standards. I have dual Samsumg 1920x1080 60Hz 24" LED monitors, until now they were primarily for work, as I need lots of real estate. Driving the PC are a Pentium D and a GeForce 6200. Old stuff. I'm getting my specs together on a i4770k and considreing the EVGA OC w/ACX 770 or 780. Both will likely be such a startling upgrade that its crazy. I would like to get back into gaming some. Never used multiple monitors, and not sure if those that I have ill work well enough. And its probably a hard question, but is there anyway you could characterize the user experience difference between a gtx 770 and 780? Given either one or both of the monitors I have? Trying to determine if the $250+ for the 780 is money well spent or if the 770 has enough juice for me. Again, I'm not a hard core gamer, but would like to pickup a few and enough them on high quality settings. Thanks for the insight.


It depends on whether you're looking to span your games across both monitors. If not, the 770 will be plenty for a single monitor @ 1080p in most games. Otherwise you may want to consider the 780 if you want to ensure good framerate on higher settings for 3840x1080.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For the first time ever I'm officially joining the green team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did have an HP a couple years ago with a GeForce 9300GE/8200 Hybrid SLI, but after seeing how terrible that was for gaming I immediately swapped it out for an HD 4850. So that doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from 2 unlocked 6950s in CF (yuck) to a 7970, and now I'm finally moving on again.
> 
> I snagged an EVGA 780 ACX from one of our very own for $610.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed more power for my 1440p 120hz monitor, and I had the cash, so I decided to try Nvidia again. It wasn't the fact that the 780 beats the 7970 that led me to this decision. I played Skyrim on my friend's laptop (a 660m), and at 30-50 fps on high it felt smoother than playing it on my 7970 and getting 60+ fps. And it wasn't just Skyrim. Frame latency is a pretty big issue with AMD cards right now. You mostly hear about it in CF setups, but I'm starting to believe that in general Nvidia has a much smoother feel during gaming, fps aside. I wanted to test this out for myself, and even if I'm wrong, I still am using the better card so I have nothing to lose!
> 
> I will post validation when I get the card. I'm super excited!! And glad to be an owner of this overpriced beast of a card.


I was having the same issues as well. I'm just rolling with one 780 with 1200Mhz overclock now and I'm able to game just fine. Less headache for sure. I played Crysis 3 with some settings turned down at 1440p 90fps and everything is smooth enough I have no complaints. With even three or two 7970's It was so simple had to change settings edit files and what not all the time to get it looking smooth enough for how I liked it. And most the time one 7970 looked better than two or three.
So I'm happy with one 780. I'm still scared to get two 780's though. I know with my old two 570's it wasn't perfect in SLI.


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Hi,

I clicked through the last ~1000 Posts but no clear answer to my Question (or I skipped it accidently, shame on me if so): Is there a working modded BIOS for the ASUS DC2OC Cards or do the modded rev. BIOS work? (modded = 1,21 V and/or increased Powertarget) )This Card seems to be perfect for me, but: no modded BIOS, no Card &#8230;
Thanks for any help


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NilsonNeo4*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I clicked through the last ~1000 Posts but no clear answer to my Question (or I skipped it accidently, shame on me if so): Is there a working modded BIOS for the ASUS DC2OC Cards or do the modded rev. BIOS work? (modded = 1,21 V and/or increased Powertarget) )This Card seems to be perfect for me, but: no modded BIOS, no Card &#8230;
> Thanks for any help


The Asus card on the first page has reference cooler. Save your bios with GPU-Z and send it to Skyn3t. He will be happy to mode it for you and have one more Vmodded bios to our list.

There might be a problem though. I'm not sure but I think that he once said that some bios had its wattage and volting parts hardcoded and he couldn't mod those. I'm not sure if Asus DC2 were among these...


----------



## Arizonian

If your a bencher the [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 is reopened.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your a bencher the [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 is reopened.










awsome i love that thread


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> They shouldn't give you one at all if you ask me.
> 
> RMA'ing a perfectly good card just because you can't get past 1150MHz and then complaining about how long the RMA takes.....not cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You see this sort of thing quite often here on OCN.


Yeah definitely... OCN doesn't stand for OverClock.Net, it stands for what we do: Obsessive Compulsive Nanotweaking...

Go us!!


----------



## SteveYzerman19

So I got the SC version yesterday, and haven't used EVGA Precision before. Am I right in assuming I need to raise the GPU clock offset by ten until I can't go anymore. Then do the same with memory clock offset? I just want a mild overclock, do I need to change the voltage?


----------



## NilsonNeo4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> The Asus card on the first page has reference cooler. Save your bios with GPU-Z and send it to Skyn3t. He will be happy to mode it for you and have one more Vmodded bios to our list.
> 
> There might be a problem though. I'm not sure but I think that he once said that some bios had its wattage and volting parts hardcoded and he couldn't mod those. I'm not sure if Asus DC2 were among these...


Mhh could be. In one Post it was mentioned that it is possible to adjust clock and voltage etc. by using resistors, so those values must be somehow connected to the hardware. But otherwise, if the Current is forced by the software/BIOS and I lower a resistor somewhere, the voltage has to raise somewhere else in this case in the GPU.


----------



## muhd86

Sky ....can we mod a new driver to support 4 way sli

Sent from my A700 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveYzerman19*
> 
> So I got the SC version yesterday, and haven't used EVGA Precision before. Am I right in assuming I need to raise the GPU clock offset by ten until I can't go anymore. Then do the same with memory clock offset? I just want a mild overclock, do I need to change the voltage?


Sure, 10 is a decent increment. You should be able to do both of them by a decent margin before needing to change the voltage, depending on how good your particular card is. Go as high as you can without changing the voltage until you see stability issues and then back off until it's solid.


----------



## SteveYzerman19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Sure, 10 is a decent increment. You should be able to do both of them by a decent margin before needing to change the voltage, depending on how good your particular card is. Go as high as you can without changing the voltage until you see stability issues and then back off until it's solid.


Ok I'll give it a shot


----------



## Vapochilled

Ok people... some findings with driver 326.41
Im using Bios Rev2 for my Gigabyte WF3.

No mater the value i put in the core... precision dont detect anything above 1150mhz in the core.
But GPU-Z is getting the new value.

Hum..... Any ideas?


----------



## Coldsnap

I'm getting 59.9fps on most my games on my Asus GTX780. How can I eliminate this micro-stuttering? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> I'm getting 59.9fps on most my games on my Asus GTX780. How can I eliminate this micro-stuttering? Thanks in advance.


You might have V-sync or Adaptive V-sync on, turn it off and your FPS should go up.

Here's how to put your rig in your sig:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Coldsnap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> You might have V-sync or Adaptive V-sync on, turn it off and your FPS should go up.
> 
> Here's how to put your rig in your sig:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Once I turn V-Sync off in game I will get screen tearing, even though I have MSI Afterburner capping stuff at 60fps.

Oh thanks! I'll add my rig, just finished it this week.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Sky ....can we mod a new driver to support 4 way sli
> 
> Sent from my A700 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


no sorry, new drivers has software lock in dll files. Must be a software engineer to mod this not me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> I'm getting 59.9fps on most my games on my Asus GTX780. How can I eliminate this micro-stuttering? Thanks in advance.


you can't, this is Nvidia job they do sucked on those drivers above 314.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Ok people... some findings with driver 326.41
> Im using Bios Rev2 for my Gigabyte WF3.
> 
> No mater the value i put in the core... precision dont detect anything above 1150mhz in the core.
> But GPU-Z is getting the new value.
> 
> Hum..... Any ideas?


did you fixed your GPU? what was the problem?


----------



## King4x4

Say hello to my little friends!



Gonna be testing them on 7680x1440 soon.


----------



## malmental

3GB pushing 7680 x 1440...?
I bet not very well...

Tri-SLI is strong enough power wise though.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Say hello to my little friends!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be testing them on 7680x1440 soon.


Hello









Welcome to the triple 780 world. I take it you'll be modding the bios and riding these hard?


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 3GB pushing 7680 x 1440...?
> I bet not very well...
> 
> Tri-SLI is strong enough power wise though.


We will see!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the triple 780 world. I take it you'll be modding the bios and riding these hard?


Like a drag racer ripping a new dragester!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> We will see!
> Like a drag racer ripping a new dragester!


Very nice!


----------



## trippinonprozac

How high are people getting their clocks on reference boards?

I am still yet to find instability since putting my waterblock on and I am currently @ 1267mhz core.


----------



## UNOE

The average is right around 1:1 Mhz to mv (voltage). *Stable*

If you can get more than 1212MHz and 1212mv (1.212v) then your above average.

Edit :

For Valley the average is probably about 1225MHz @ 1.212v (which isn't likely stable for other games like Crysis 3 or FC3)


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> The average is right around 1:1 Mhz to mv (voltage).
> 
> If you can get more than 1212MHz and 1212mv (1.212v) then your above average.


Thanks mate.


----------



## UNOE

I made a edit ... ^

And also therefore on stock Bios then the average would be around 1175MHz give or take depending on what voltage your stock card has


----------



## Vodkacooling

Downloaded TI 3a bios and that did the trick. Testing 1293 oc on the core tomorrow. May water cool it if it turns out nice.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Downloaded TI 3a bios and that did the trick. Testing 1293 oc on the core tomorrow. May water cool it if it turns out nice.


Can I flash that TI 3a bios in my GTX 780 Gigabyte WF3 ?
Im on water.. so I don't care about the fan profile


----------



## drdreey

@ Vodkacooling
Can you upload TI 3A vbios here for me.
I have an TI account but still have no permission to download TI 3A vbios due to insufficient privileges...
Thx in advance.









PS:
Do you know the difference between
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
and
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.80 - 'OC edition v03'
?


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Can I flash that TI 3a bios in my GTX 780 Gigabyte WF3 ?
> Im on water.. so I don't care about the fan profile


One additional question BTW... how can I check my VRM temps in this card? :\


----------



## Vapochilled

[/ATTACHMENT] removed as requested

DrDree here you have it...
Im just waiting for some confirmation that I can test this one in my Gigabyte WF.... 
hehehe so I already have it...


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Downloaded TI 3a bios and that did the trick. Testing 1293 oc on the core tomorrow. May water cool it if it turns out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I flash that TI 3a bios in my GTX 780 Gigabyte WF3 ?
> Im on water.. so I don't care about the fan profile
Click to expand...

What's so special about the to 3a bios

Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> What's so special about the to 3a bios
> 
> Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


No clue!
From my side... just wondering if I can flash it in my Gigabyte WF3 to see if can past by 1150. As already mentioned.. on water with rev 2.0 bios here.. this card is a bad OC.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> No clue!
> From my side... just wondering if I can flash it in my Gigabyte WF3 to see if can past by 1150. As already mentioned.. on water with rev 2.0 bios here.. this card is a bad OC.


If you can flash reference card BIOS it should be no problem to flash those, just check your fan speed afterwards
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.80 - 'OC edition v03'
Only difference between them afaik - 'rev03' adds undervolting capabilities


----------



## Menthol

4way sli truth comes out our own Skyn3t gets his due

http://videocardz.com/45253/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-4-way-sli-possible-by-simple-modification

Let that be a lesson to those who like to take credit for work someone else has done, when the truth comes out you will lose your credibility.
It can take a long time to build credibility and a second to loose it all


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4way sli truth comes out our own Skyn3t gets his due
> 
> http://videocardz.com/45253/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-4-way-sli-possible-by-simple-modification
> 
> Let that be a lesson to those who like to take credit for work someone else has done, when the truth comes out you will lose your credibility.
> It can take a long time to build credibility and a second to loose it all


+rep for 'Skyn3t '....!

I've said this before, best thread owner to date...


----------



## drdreey

@Vapochilled
Thx for vbios, will test it tonight or this weekend, will report back once I have results.
I now have EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' vbios flashed and my max gpu clock is [email protected], [email protected]
This is Firestrike performance and Valley 1.0 stable.
For gaming (crysis3 and metro LL) I run on 1254mhz [email protected] and mem on 7000mhz.
About your gigabyte WF3 card, as long as its reference pcb it should not be a problem to flash this bios.

@dstealth
Thx for info on TI 3A vbios.


----------



## Adrenalined

So I just pulled the trigger on my first real high end card and got an EVGA GTX780 3GB card. Should be here on Friday and I'm pretty excited. Never actually owned anything that was as powerful as this (in current tech) and I was curious if there was anything I need to know or do to get the most out of it. I don't think I'm interested in overclocking it just yet, but is there any key software I should be aware of? Maybe special settings in the nvidia control panel I should look at? As far as my gaming goes I play a lot of modded Skyrim, BF3 (soon to be 4), WoW, SC2, and D3 all on a 27" 1080 that is soon to be replaced with something with a better resolution or possibly 120hz. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HughhHoney

@drdreey - Have you tried undervolting your card with the original TI bios. I have a card with a similar asic and max clocks as yours.

ASIC: 82.1
Max benching/non-stressful games: 1293-1306 core/7400 mem
Max stressful games: 1280 core/7000 mem at 1.212

I can game/bench at 1125mv 1202 core/7000 mem.

Does this new bios allow undervolting lower than 1125 (min of original TI bios that I can get)?

@Vapochilled - Thanks for the bios!


----------



## Markus

Just got my brand-spanking-new Inno3d GTX 780 and I couldn't be happier!
Haven't messed around with clocks all that much, +200 core +350-ish memory and so far so good! Will push harder when I get the chance to do so, around 30*C ambient temperature now.. Sucks :/
Been a long time lurker in here and finally decided to bite the bullet and get one


----------



## rushino

Just pulled the trigger also on a EVGA GTX 780 SC with the ACX Cooler ! Been a long time i didn't taken an high end card. Can't wait to see the performance on this.. i am upgrading from a 560TI lol


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> [*/ATTACHMENT] removed as requested*
> 
> DrDree here you have it...
> Im just waiting for some confirmation that I can test this one in my Gigabyte WF....
> hehehe so I already have it...


?


----------



## drdreey

@hughhhoney
Here's a screen of a torturetest running on [email protected]
Card is running on TI 3A v03 vbios.
Is that what you mean by undervolting under 1125mV?



On the TI-3A-v03 vbios I also managed to run a firestrike performance run on [email protected], mem 7400mhz.
With the TI-37-v00 vbios I couldn't get higher than [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/715945



I'm a happy man









Soon gonna try the 326.41 beta drivers and have another run of firestrike and valley benchmark.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4way sli truth comes out our own Skyn3t gets his due
> 
> http://videocardz.com/45253/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-4-way-sli-possible-by-simple-modification
> 
> Let that be a lesson to those who like to take credit for work someone else has done, when the truth comes out you will lose your credibility.
> It can take a long time to build credibility and a second to loose it all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> +rep for 'Skyn3t '....!
> 
> I've said this before, best thread owner to date...


Weeeeeeeeee told ya reputation and honest walk side by side with justice.

Thank you guys for all your support







.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> What's so special about the to 3a bios
> 
> Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> No clue!
> From my side... just wondering if I can flash it in my Gigabyte WF3 to see if can past by 1150. As already mentioned.. on water with rev 2.0 bios here.. this card is a bad OC.
Click to expand...

Why dont u try the bios on 1st page ....I tried the Rev 1 bios on my wf GPU I can do 1200mhz easy on it

But I flashed to stock now as I am on 4 way sli

Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4way sli truth comes out our own Skyn3t gets his due
> 
> http://videocardz.com/45253/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-4-way-sli-possible-by-simple-modification
> 
> Let that be a lesson to those who like to take credit for work someone else has done, when the truth comes out you will lose your credibility.
> It can take a long time to build credibility and a second to loose it all
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> +rep for 'Skyn3t '....!
> 
> I've said this before, best thread owner to date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weeeeeeeeee told ya reputation and honest walk side by side with justice.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks sky for all the help on 4 way Sli and the bios ..

Waiting for my dominator platniums 2666 quad channel to arrive

Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Why dont u try the bios on 1st page ....I tried the Rev 1 bios on my wf GPU I can do 1200mhz easy on it
> 
> But I flashed to stock now as I am on 4 way sli
> 
> Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Should I try the TI A3 bios ?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> 
> 
> Finished installing my Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 last night, and I am absolutely amazed with the results:thumb:. Max Temp is 48! Which coming from my ACX cooler screaming at 90% sits at 63. This was after a Heaven run @ 1228MHz. I later ran Heaven for an hour at 1228 and never hit over 48.
> 
> It is a Monster so it is not for everyone, but considering the temp/noise difference it is definately worth it to me.


Hey man thats awesome just googled it didnt know that kind of thing exisisted can you explain to me how hard the install was and do they provide good instructions or soso?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> 
> 
> Finished installing my Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 last night, and I am absolutely amazed with the results:thumb:. Max Temp is 48! Which coming from my ACX cooler screaming at 90% sits at 63. This was after a Heaven run @ 1228MHz. I later ran Heaven for an hour at 1228 and never hit over 48.
> 
> It is a Monster so it is not for everyone, but considering the temp/noise difference it is definately worth it to me.


Does it make the card triple slot?


----------



## revro

my gb 780oc wf also is around 64-66C at 90% fan

best
revro


----------



## max883

Can I use the TI-3A-v03 vbios on a reference gtx 780


----------



## Vodkacooling

Hey guys. Sorry I've been working and have not had a chance to check in. I don't know what the difference is, all I know is my card no longer gets a corrupted screen after flashing. Voltage to 1.212 works and boost is disabled. I am gonna go ahead and order a waterblock to keep card cool. i have not gamed on it for long. I can send you the bios just pm me. I can upload it as well if its ok to do so.


----------



## magicase

Has anyone here bought the Gainward Phantom GLH? How good is the cooler and what clocks did you get?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Hey guys. Sorry I've been working and have not had a chance to check in. I don't know what the difference is, all I know is my card no longer gets a corrupted screen after flashing. Voltage to 1.212 works and boost is disabled. I am gonna go ahead and order a waterblock to keep card cool. i have not gamed on it for long. I can send you the bios just pm me. I can upload it as well if its ok to do so.


Can you take 5 and fill this put please How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info . It is good we know what hardware you are running and if you not filled the Owners form please do. Link on my sig rig and front page otherwise no cookies for you


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4way sli truth comes out our own Skyn3t gets his due
> 
> http://videocardz.com/45253/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-4-way-sli-possible-by-simple-modification
> 
> Let that be a lesson to those who like to take credit for work someone else has done, when the truth comes out you will lose your credibility.
> It can take a long time to build credibility and a second to loose it all


Really happy to see this,glad he got his due....Like the saying goes ''Give credit where credit is due''..Cheers mate..


----------



## malmental

do I make this trade for a Intel i7-3820 and EVGA x79 FTW [K2]...?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4way sli truth comes out our own Skyn3t gets his due
> 
> http://videocardz.com/45253/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-4-way-sli-possible-by-simple-modification
> 
> Let that be a lesson to those who like to take credit for work someone else has done, when the truth comes out you will lose your credibility.
> It can take a long time to build credibility and a second to loose it all


Congrats on the nod there Sky. Awesome work like always.

Still waiting on those quad real world figures (getting impatient &







)


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can you take 5 and fill this put please How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info . It is good we know what hardware you are running and if you not filled the Owners form please do. Link on my sig rig and front page otherwise no cookies for you


Just did it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really happy to see this,glad he got his due....Like the saying goes ''Give credit where credit is due''..Cheers mate..


thanks mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats on the nod there Sky. Awesome work like always.
> 
> Still waiting on those quad real world figures (getting impatient &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


me too







muhd86 was supposed to pm but hes gone for hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Just did it


good work brother we can see it now


----------



## ofire

This is seriously killing me not being able to flash any bios on my dang 3A bios revision card without corrupting the display, I hate stuff that doesnt work


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> This is seriously killing me not being able to flash any bios on my dang 3A bios revision card without corrupting the display, I hate stuff that doesnt work


can you explain me what command are you using and what bios did you tried ? waht message did you get when you flash the bios?

the 37 still hard to crack looks like the 3a will be more, But i got some good result on my rev 3 @ v37


----------



## ofire

I just use the nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom command, same as my first card. I can use ANY bios you have made with my .36 bios card, but every bios I flash onto my 3A card corrupts the display output once I reboot.


----------



## coolhandluke41

is there a water-block for 780 Classified ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> I just use the nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom command, same as my first card. I can use ANY bios you have made with my .36 bios card, but every bios I flash onto my 3A card corrupts the display output once I reboot.


try this and keep me post

nvflash --protectoff
do this for both GPU run this command twice. 0 for the first GPU and 1 for the second GPU

than
nvflash --override -6
do it for both GPU. it will ask to flash the first and second GPU if you want skip just type "s" without quote.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> is there a water-block for 780 Classified ?


I think EK is going to make it.check this thread here Classy Owner's


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ thanks bro ,just ordered Classy


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^ thanks bro ,just ordered Classy


Don't sell your awesome 570 though for back up. Congrats on your new 780 bud.


----------



## coolhandluke41

no buddy this 570 stays







,Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> no buddy this 570 stays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Thanks


I wish I could kept my 670's









[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
report 01/08/13

189 responses


----------



## Aaranu

Has anyone else been having startup problems with their 780s? It seem like every second boot up it will get to the windows splash screen and then the cards just stop outputting video. Happens with all the drivers except from the ones that shipped with the cards. Very annoying.


----------



## SeekerZA

@skyn3t Can you mod me A asus BIOS from front which allows more PT? The 115% is causing my core to throttle.

Thannks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> @skyn3t Can you mod me A asus BIOS from front which allows more PT? The 115% is causing my core to throttle.
> 
> Thannks


I'm looking into it. but fisrt i want to finish the 37 first than move to A, it seems a lot people is having problem with rev A, evga forum are flooded with bad flash on this revision. dunno why .

Edited : EVGA removed the thread with the bios update link.









This is how good our thread is


----------



## SeekerZA

Thank you.







I heard of the problems attached to 3A and also made sure i didn't flash that one. My BIOS was slighty updated compared to the Asus rev2 one but had no problems after i flashed it though. Only extremely intensive gpu app like valley seems to really be pushing the power limits.

I noticed frequent dips throughout the benchmark into the 1100's zone from a 1200's core clock. The memory OC remained the same


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard of the problems attached to 3A and also made sure i didn't flash that one. My BIOS was slighty updated compared to the Asus rev2 one but had no problems after i flashed it though. Only extremely intensive gpu app like valley seems to really be pushing the power limits.
> 
> I noticed frequent dips throughout the benchmark into the 1100's zone from a 1200's core clock. The memory OC remained the same


One thing you have to keep in mind 780 memory is weak, on valley you have to choose between high core clock or memory, or pair it to work together and be happy with results. I know it is not you want to read but it is true.


----------



## NateST

Coming from my 7970s do you notice much more stability in benches than in games? My bench clocks and stable games clocks are almost 100mhz apart, it only was like 40 on my 7970s. I can bench Valley at 1226/1880, but BF3 and Borderlands are stable at 1160/1700 1125/1700 respectively. Haven't really pushed memory in games because I was sick of reloading and playing for a few minutes before crashing, so I turned them down to something solid.


----------



## SeekerZA

Interesting. Here is my valley run



Had core on 1267 and mem on 7220. And here i thought there's more juice left in mem. When i do some bench runs i'll lower mem and see if it helps stabilize my pt, until you finish mod me a bios that is









Does anyone else throttle also from pt?


----------



## NateST

It would be nice to get a BIOS with a higher voltage, whether that's possible or not I have no idea. On my Sapphire 7970 I had a BIOS that went up to 1.37v, it'd be nice to get something like the Classified BIOS to 1.35v here but I'm not sure what the limitations are on doing so. I'm not PT or Temp throttling, I'm curious on how far this card will go if I give it enough juice... might be time to sell and pick up a Classified otherwise.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> 
> 
> Finished installing my Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 last night, and I am absolutely amazed with the results:thumb:. Max Temp is 48! Which coming from my ACX cooler screaming at 90% sits at 63. This was after a Heaven run @ 1228MHz. I later ran Heaven for an hour at 1228 and never hit over 48.
> 
> It is a Monster so it is not for everyone, but considering the temp/noise difference it is definitely worth it to me.


I just got my accelero III also, but i still have my doubts into what to use on the mosfets, like the current accelero III while it says GTX780 compatible, but there is no guide into what to use, nor a specific part that fits on the mosfets, there are some singles, i watched two videos on youtube and both use different parts on them.....




.



Do you mind sharing what did you use?

Btw last question, i read in other forums that some user of GTX780s with acelero III had an issue with fan speed ramping to full. My guess is that the GTX780 default vbios has very low rpm setting, atm in my galaxy with stock cooler im at 26%, so if the accelero III fans cant go that low sometimes gives the signal as 0rpms making in some bios to ramp it to max, so my solution was to MSI afterburner and just set the graph to a minimum that they should operate fine, but just wondering what was your experience with the fans without MSI afterburner?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really happy to see this,glad he got his due....Like the saying goes ''Give credit where credit is due''..Cheers mate..


excellent work ----rep 1+

i think i will try 314.00 drivers ---maybe they dont give the blue screen i talked about


----------



## Chomuco

new !! gtx 780 lightning goood!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new !! gtx 780 lightning goood!!


Oh wow, that colour









I could go Z87 with the Mpower board....


----------



## revro

grr my vipers in my case are calling out for it









best
revro


----------



## amd655

I could see this working.........


----------



## malmental

I kept on of my N560GTX-Ti -448's TFIII for back-up, I couldn't let both of them go.
they have been good to me..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I kept on of my N560GTX-Ti -448's TFIII for back-up, I couldn't let both of them go.
> they have been good to me..


I know you love your TFIII's









In fact, i know you love anything with a TF cooler on xD


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I kept on of my N560GTX-Ti -448's TFIII for back-up, I couldn't let both of them go.
> they have been good to me..
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your TFIII's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, i know you love anything with a TF cooler on xD
Click to expand...

better avatar you have their..
(still lying about your sig rig..)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> better avatar you have their..
> (still lying about your sig rig..)


Stay jelly


----------



## SeekerZA

@skyn3t Done some game clock testing in farcry 3. Lowered mem to near stock and core i put on 1240. Core again throttled due to pt limit of 115%.

Turns out the mem has almost no effect on pt. The core however seems to be power hungry when running full out


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> @skyn3t Done some game clock testing in farcry 3. Lowered mem to near stock and core i put on 1240. Core again throttled due to pt limit of 115%.
> 
> Turns out the mem has almost no effect on pt. The core however seems to be power hungry when running full out


I don't believe the throttling has anything to do with power target. On those tests I made a week ago I described it happening in the burners like the ones on PrecisionX, and also on some peaks o. 3dmark11.

these throttling ocurred around 87% of the tdp, and if DURING the throttling switched the PT down to 60 and then back up to whatever, it stoped thorttling.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Which is the default voltage at full load ? _1.150v_ ?

This is my new card !!


----------



## skyn3t

Stock bios and vBios
*80.10.3A.00.80
80.10.37.00.0B
80.10.37.00.80*

you may soft brick your GPU or damage it, Some of first GPU batch won't work with those bios version above, be warning and don't flash. I just got a soft brick GPU now with both version of bios above.
*80.10.37.00.80* was mobo compatibility but it was added more upgrade into this bios than we know.
*80.10.3A.00.80* still unknown what changes was made.

I lot thing has been change on those bios revision and EVGA has not stated what is was fix or upgrade on those bios, EVGA forum are floaded with damage GPU after bios update. even worse the EVGA thread bios update was take down without notice.


----------



## SeekerZA

Can you post each BIOS used next to your modded BIOS so we know without having to check via nvflash the BIOS version? Thanks

Hope your card still working after


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios and vBios
> *80.10.3A.00.80
> 80.10.37.00.0B
> 80.10.37.00.80*
> 
> you may soft brick your GPU or damage it, Some of first GPU batch won't work with those bios version above, be warning and don't flash. I just got a soft brick GPU now with both version of bios above.
> *80.10.37.00.80* was mobo compatibility but it was added more upgrade into this bios than we know.
> *80.10.3A.00.80* still unknown what changes was made.
> 
> I lot thing has been change on those bios revision and EVGA has not stated what is was fix or upgrade on those bios, EVGA forum are floaded with damage GPU after bios update. even worse the EVGA thread bios update was take down without notice.


Holy cow I am glad I flashed my older card back to the original stock bios then. I first updated it to that .37.80 one and then put a modded bios in it. Then once I got the new card I saved that bios which was the older one and loaded that one back into my first card. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Can you post each BIOS used next to your modded BIOS so we know without having to check via nvflash the BIOS version? Thanks
> 
> Hope your card still working after


no need, all my vBios is revsion .36


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I can bench Valley at 1226/1880, but BF3 and Borderlands are stable at 1160/1700 1125/1700 respectively. Haven't really pushed memory in games because I was sick of reloading and playing for a few minutes before crashing, so I turned them down to something solid.


I hear you on that one! I'm playing through borderlands 2 now and its very picky when it comes to memory oc. I have a 120hz/3d monitor and i find lowering the core to 1189 and raising the mem to 1752 has a massive frame smoothing effect especially when turning/looking quickly!


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> thanks mate.
> me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muhd86 was supposed to pm but hes gone for hours.
> good work brother we can see it now


sorry guys i sold my gskill rams to get the dom plats 2666 rams --waiting for those to come--will be posting some pics and benchmarks ---sorry for the delay ..


----------



## SeekerZA

Quick few seconds of Farcry 3 to show usage. The core doesnt show that much, but the minor riple is quite big dips into the 1100's core clock range. Anything else i can do to make it better to understand?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Should I try the TI A3 bios ?


i have not tried that on my wf gpu rev 1.0 ---i tried the bios on the 1st page and it worked --but as i am now on quad --i reverted back to stock values for harmony.

save a copy of ur gpu bios before u flash so that u can revert back to it later in case required .


----------



## managerman

Skyn3t,

2 of my 780 SC ACX have original EVGA vbios .36 and 1 has .37...Is it OK to flash your latest vbios?

-M


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> @skyn3t Done some game clock testing in farcry 3. Lowered mem to near stock and core i put on 1240. Core again throttled due to pt limit of 115%.
> 
> Turns out the mem has almost no effect on pt. The core however seems to be power hungry when running full out


well I have a 200% PT if you want , but use it at your won risk.
[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club That bios i made for strong island 1 as his request.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I don't believe the throttling has anything to do with power target. On those tests I made a week ago I described it happening in the burners like the ones on PrecisionX, and also on some peaks o. 3dmark11.
> 
> these throttling ocurred around 87% of the tdp, and if DURING the throttling switched the PT down to 60 and then back up to whatever, it stoped thorttling.


SeekerZA , above . You should give him a credit he knows and tested most of my vBios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> 
> 2 of my 780 SC ACX have original EVGA vbios .36 and 1 has .37...Is it OK to flash your latest vbios?
> 
> -M


since you have .36 and .37 I see no reason to move to .0A, but .37 should take .36 easy .

PS: no at GPU is the same "keep that in mind"

I'm stil work on my GPU.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> since you have .36 and .37 I see no reason to move to .0A, but .37 should take .36 easy .
> 
> PS: no at GPU is the same "keep that in mind"
> 
> I'm stil work on my GPU.


Got it! Thanks.

-M


----------



## SeekerZA

is that same BIOS as the asus rev2 with just power target adjustments? Because i have ref board, Will it be safe to flash?


----------



## SeekerZA

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I don't believe the throttling has anything to do with power target. On those tests I made a week ago I described it happening in the burners like the ones on PrecisionX, and also on some peaks o. 3dmark11.
> 
> these throttling ocurred around 87% of the tdp, and if DURING the throttling switched the PT down to 60 and then back up to whatever, it stoped thorttling.






I'm not sure i understand. Should i lower my power target? The max power target is 115% and i'm using the ASUS rev2 BIOS


----------



## NateST

@skyn3t is the 200%pt flash able to reference cards?


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios and vBios
> *80.10.3A.00.80
> 80.10.37.00.0B
> 80.10.37.00.80*
> 
> you may soft brick your GPU or damage it, Some of first GPU batch won't work with those bios version above, be warning and don't flash. I just got a soft brick GPU now with both version of bios above.
> *80.10.37.00.80* was mobo compatibility but it was added more upgrade into this bios than we know.
> *80.10.3A.00.80* still unknown what changes was made.
> 
> I lot thing has been change on those bios revision and EVGA has not stated what is was fix or upgrade on those bios, EVGA forum are floaded with damage GPU after bios update. even worse the EVGA thread bios update was take down without notice.


Well I'm glad it isnt just me lol, dang card revisions.


----------



## drnilly007

Just got my 780 under water yesterday!

53c max temp with 1202/3488 1.212 pump at lowest speed absolutely silent operation! Haven't tried any higher overclock this is near identical to what I was using on air.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> @skyn3t is the 200%pt flash able to reference cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> is that same BIOS as the asus rev2 with just power target adjustments? Because i have ref board, Will it be safe to flash?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> 
> I'm not sure i understand. Should i lower my power target? The max power target is 115% and i'm using the ASUS rev2 BIOS


NateST & SeekerZA

100% PT on stock bios gives you 250w than you have the option to slide it to 106% so 250w + 6% = 265
default PT of vBios is 340w = 100% that you have there it is 90w more at stock 100%, you still have the option to 115% slide = 391w so it does give you more juice if you need. anything above that it is dangerous on air cooling it will going to heat up the GPU too fast. Capish








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Well I'm glad it isnt just me lol, dang card revisions.


yup not only you buddy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Just got my 780 under water yesterday!
> 
> 53c max temp with 1202/3488 1.212 pump at lowest speed absolutely silent operation! Haven't tried any higher overclock this is near identical to what I was using on air.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very good. now i want you to push this GPU to its limit and post here what is the difference in air to water cooling performance.


----------



## NateST

I'm not to familiar with the intricacies of Kepler, I actually need more voltage I suppose since km not hitting over 80% TDP.


----------



## SeekerZA

I see, thanks for clearing that up skyn3t







Is there anything else i can do for core to remain stable?

Does different Reference BIOS give different results?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I see, thanks for clearing that up skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything else i can do for core to remain stable?
> 
> Does different Reference BIOS give different results?


technically not. but you can try. to stop this throttling thing you need top pair up the core clock with memory " I mean you need to find the sweet spot for it" valley eats up the score when the Core and memory are too high. another thing we still need better drivers. some how nvidia has left us in the dark for quite some time. I'm not saying all the drivers above 314 is worse but still not as good like it used to be.


----------



## dzb87

I've already got one 780 by MSI (reference cooling).
I am going to buy second one. From the temperature point of view is it better to buy another reference construction or Gigabyte WindForce 3X? They are both same priced.


----------



## maneil99

81.9% ASIC. Cant wait to OC this bugger. What should my temp target be? Little confused coming from a 680gtx


----------



## drdreey

Valley 1.0 run with 326.41 beta driver.

1293mhz [email protected] / 7400mhz mem / TI 3A vbios.





@maneil99
Try to keep temp below 80C to prevent gpu throttling.
I have simular asic, you could start benching with around 1250mhz core...
Ehh, stock vbios around 1200mhz core with +38mV vCore.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> Valley 1.0 run with 326.41 beta driver.
> 
> 1293mhz [email protected] / 7400mhz mem / TI 3A vbios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @maneil99
> Try to keep temp below 80C to prevent gpu throttling.
> I have simular asic, you could start benching with around 1250mhz core...
> Ehh, stock vbios around 1200mhz core with +38mV vCore.


the valid setting for valley is extreme







. try that and post back.


----------



## drdreey

@Skyn3t,
I'm on 1440P monitor, when I set extreme valley runs on 1440P.
So I have to set custom with ultra settings to run 1080P.
It was mentioned in the valley thread but since the topic start is updated thats gone.
Score is already approved and listed in single GPU top 30.
I thougth you of all should know that bro


----------



## criminal

I got my 780 Classified. I while be joining the club tonight!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drdreey*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Valley 1.0 run with 326.41 beta driver.
> 
> 1293mhz [email protected] / 7400mhz mem / TI 3A vbios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @maneil99
> Try to keep temp below 80C to prevent gpu throttling.
> I have simular asic, you could start benching with around 1250mhz core...
> Ehh, stock vbios around 1200mhz core with +38mV vCore.


Very nice score and OC bro!


----------



## Nro1

Bios version 80.10.37.00.0B works just fine with me!


----------



## criminal

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6srk4/

Add me please.


----------



## Uzanar

Hey guys, just a quick question: What is the logical reason that Nvidia made 1.162V as stock-voltage for GTX 780? Most other Kepler-cards have 1.175V...

My GTX 780 is at 1.150V at stock (Still clocks a bit better than the average GTX 780 at 1.162V) so I'm thinking about turning my voltage up to 1.175V to get a nice performance boost without really harming my card in the long run or is 1.175V a "big step" for a GTX 780?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question: What is the logical reason that Nvidia made 1.162V as stock-voltage for GTX 780? Most other Kepler-cards have 1.175V...
> 
> My GTX 780 is at 1.150V at stock (Still clocks a bit better than the average GTX 780 at 1.162V) so I'm thinking about turning my voltage up to 1.175V to get a nice performance boost without really harming my card in the long run or is 1.175V a "big step" for a GTX 780?


Even though there is no definitive proof on what is the best voltage maximum threshold before GK110's degrade, it is safe to assume that there will be no to very minimal degradation at 1.175V for GK110. I personally think with stock VRM's, anything under 1.187V is the safe range. With good VRM's, I think anything under 1.25V is safe.


----------



## Nro1

Please add me too http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/65bqy/


----------



## malmental

shilka - I see you on this thread somewhere....

what's the latest in PSU talk, latest units coming out that have your approval.?
(for those who do not know, 'shilka' and 'two cables' are PSU 'specialist'..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> shilka - I see you on this thread somewhere....
> 
> what's the latest in PSU talk, latest units coming out that have your approval.?
> (for those who do not know, 'shilka' and 'two cables' are PSU 'specialist'..


Yes Cooler Master has something i think is special coming soon

I was allowed a sneak peak at it and i was impressed

I cant say anything else NDA is the word here

(NDA = non disclosure agreement)


----------



## malmental

be looking out for it...


----------



## sillyninja

http://i.imgur.com/awfjtJb.jpg

I can't go any higher than this unfortunately.

This is my current card:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2784-KR

I didn't touch the voltages cause I am kind of new to overclocking. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get a higher overclock? Or voltages that are SAFE* to use to bump this a litttle?
Please email me at [email protected] with suggestions since I check it daily, or this forum post! Appreciate any input, have a wonderful evening guys <3


----------



## sillyninja

Please add me as well also

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnyhy/


----------



## sillyninja

Also does the bios flash nvflash stuff really help with ocing?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ you can edit your first post if you forgot something ..young ...sillyninja


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6srk4/
> 
> Add me please.


Welcome aboard! Our club is _way_ cooler than the Titan club. They aren't even "Official!"

Plus we have cookies.

You can add yourself here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1HmgCWQ0mh5bN-ccjNtNIZZ5eFeewCWVV_ND8iDiNcxw/viewform

So, where's the old Titan these days?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ you can edit your first post if you forgot something ..young ...sillyninja


You get your Classy yet?


----------



## MerkageTurk

The old titan has been deceased after 4 way sli and classified and lightnings new vrms overclock heat sink lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ you can edit your first post if you forgot something ..young ...sillyninja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get your Classy yet?
Click to expand...

nope ,canceled eVGA order and got it from Egg,it should be here in few days


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Welcome aboard! Our club is _way_ cooler than the Titan club. They aren't even "Official!"
> 
> Plus we have cookies.
> 
> You can add yourself here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1HmgCWQ0mh5bN-ccjNtNIZZ5eFeewCWVV_ND8iDiNcxw/viewform
> 
> So, where's the old Titan these days?


Haha... awesome! I love cookies.









Someone on Amazon bought it for a good price. Good riddance!









@Skynet - Looks like they have a new bios on the classified already. Can you modify the one off my card when you get a chance? 200% Power target please!

LN2.zip 130k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You get your Classy yet?


wermad check this out you made me MAD after i met you.









I had to spoiler because it is a lap and delid process


Spoiler: Guide - i7 3770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.: Spoiler!



I just want to share this since I lapped my old fella 3570K 4.7 @ 1.34v temp's dropped very much top was 65 under heave load







in my loop. I decide to follow the same path for my new 3770k









I have seen many video out there using a bunch of sand papers with various grid. and ppl making video part 1 and part 2 to finish the work. I did it in half time and it does worked very well for me. you just need to do it right not just slap the CPU in the sand paper and go back and forth







LOL.

Here is the material list .

CPU








Blue Tape
skyn3t logo








Arcticlean 1 & 2
Brasso silver polish
100% cotton rag. "old shirt"
Flat surface like , Glass table, mirror or even the glass from the photo frame with you picture when you was a baby running naked








Sand paper grit 180
Sand paper grit 220
Sand paper grit 440

*Part I*
Material forgot to take pics from my sand papers sorry














Preparation : I just come out with this idea, just to be sure none of the sand paper and the copper dust won't get into the small chip in the back of the CPU. "Precautions"

tape the back of CPU make a clean cut like it show below


fold the edge's like so.


Now is it protectec










Now is it protectec










Draw a two way arrow, following the DIE direction.


*Part II 180 Grit*
Time to work easy not too much pressure only hold it down let your arm sit a bit on it and back :yessir and forth : 180 Grit
12 section of 50 sanding down+ total 600 times back and forth.
Alwasy follow the arrow












After 600 pass sanding on 180 grit. The 180 grit won't scratch too much deep, you just need to stay in the same lane all the time "don't clean the sand paper dust let it be" remember to work easy. this is the result a got.after 1400 pass










*Part III 220 grit*

I wrote "A" and "B" to the arrow so just to no get lost












result after 1000 pass with 220 grit, just to smooth the 180 grint and work very easy on the flattering surface.


*Part III 440 grit*

This is how I did mine you may disagree with it but I found it way better than just use the dry 440 grit till you smooth it out on almost mirror finish.

The first 400 pass It was drye sand paper.
After 400 passI put two drops of "ArticClean" in the sand paper, pic below show different thing







. I was going to drop and a sprayed the thing a quick paper towel to fix the mess.


here is the result after 1000 with two drops of "articClean" pass with 440 grit. total pass 1400










*Part III Polishing*

Brasso Silver polish
100% Cotton rag
Glass surface.

here you work until you get the result you want, Polishing part is optional but a very clean copper surface polished does look way better.
















*Final part testing temp's*

It may not give you the top temp drop but is does make difference. Few "C" drop's is always welcome
Thermal paste used IC Dimond carat 7, This is the best thermal compound I have used for years no cure time temp's drops right after application and test.

skyn3t
08/02/13

3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT and Wprime
78 - 87 - 85 - 82

Max Tem on wPrime
71 - 76 - 73 - 73

After lapped
3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT
75 - 83 - 82 - 79

Max Tem on wPrime
67 - 68 - 66 - 67

IBT Before


IBT After


Linx before


Linx after


wPrime before


wprime after


I'm still working in my voltages and temp's

PS: everyone has a different way to work so this is mine hope you guys like it.









Now Is Delid time, I think I'm mad today,









Tools list
skyn3t logo








hammer
CPU
Tiger wood - Why used tiger wood? have a look here and you will know how hard this wood is. since I work with wood we have tons the shop.
WOOD SPECIES (Hardest to Softest) chart



I had to use bamboo Dish plate holder it is about 1/16" of a inch tick to lift up the first knock down wood peace.
so this way the IHS CPU can stay firm the the first peace wood like show in the picture below and the PCB stay on top in the knock down peace wood. I cablled It t" knock down" is because I going to use that peace of wood to hit with the hammed and remove the IHS out










different angle just to have idea what I'm talk about.


It toke me tree hit to remove it, it is very easy and 100% fool proof tha you not going to damage the PCB and trash the CPU after using razor blade. a lot people are using different tolls to remove the IHS with the same method. I was afraid to put my CPU in the Vise Clamp.


























Look how shine the DIE is







can you see my camera lens ?














Now, are you serious Intel? How much crap you put under the IHS LOL , the money you safe in the thermal paste you used in the GLU to hold the IHS in place.












Hey this is the temp after the delid process.
Thermal paste used on DIE and IHS is
IC Diamond Carat 7

wPrime before Lapped



wPrime After Lapped


wPrime after delid












hope you guys like it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> The old titan has been deceased after 4 way sli and classified and lightnings new vrms overclock heat sink lol











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Haha... awesome! I love cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on Amazon bought it for a good price. Good riddance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Skynet - Looks like they have a new bios on the classified already. Can you modify the one off my card when you get a chance? 200% Power target please!
> 
> LN2.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


I will have a look on it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> wermad check this out you made me MAD after i met you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to spoiler because it is a lap and delid process
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Guide - i7 3770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to share this since I lapped my old fella 3570K 4.7 @ 1.34v temp's dropped very much top was 65 under heave load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my loop. I decide to follow the same path for my new 3770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen many video out there using a bunch of sand papers with various grid. and ppl making video part 1 and part 2 to finish the work. I did it in half time and it does worked very well for me. you just need to do it right not just slap the CPU in the sand paper and go back and forth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Here is the material list .
> 
> CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Tape
> skyn3t logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arcticlean 1 & 2
> Brasso silver polish
> 100% cotton rag. "old shirt"
> Flat surface like , Glass table, mirror or even the glass from the photo frame with you picture when you was a baby running naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand paper grit 180
> Sand paper grit 220
> Sand paper grit 440
> 
> *Part I*
> Material forgot to take pics from my sand papers sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparation : I just come out with this idea, just to be sure none of the sand paper and the copper dust won't get into the small chip in the back of the CPU. "Precautions"
> 
> tape the back of CPU make a clean cut like it show below
> 
> 
> fold the edge's like so.
> 
> 
> Now is it protectec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now is it protectec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draw a two way arrow, following the DIE direction.
> 
> 
> *Part II 180 Grit*
> Time to work easy not too much pressure only hold it down let your arm sit a bit on it and back :yessir and forth : 180 Grit
> 12 section of 50 sanding down+ total 600 times back and forth.
> Alwasy follow the arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 600 pass sanding on 180 grit. The 180 grit won't scratch too much deep, you just need to stay in the same lane all the time "don't clean the sand paper dust let it be" remember to work easy. this is the result a got.after 1400 pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part III 220 grit*
> 
> I wrote "A" and "B" to the arrow so just to no get lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> result after 1000 pass with 220 grit, just to smooth the 180 grint and work very easy on the flattering surface.
> 
> 
> *Part III 440 grit*
> 
> This is how I did mine you may disagree with it but I found it way better than just use the dry 440 grit till you smooth it out on almost mirror finish.
> 
> The first 400 pass It was drye sand paper.
> After 400 passI put two drops of "ArticClean" in the sand paper, pic below show different thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was going to drop and a sprayed the thing a quick paper towel to fix the mess.
> 
> 
> here is the result after 1000 with two drops of "articClean" pass with 440 grit. total pass 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part III Polishing*
> 
> Brasso Silver polish
> 100% Cotton rag
> Glass surface.
> 
> here you work until you get the result you want, Polishing part is optional but a very clean copper surface polished does look way better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final part testing temp's*
> 
> It may not give you the top temp drop but is does make difference. Few "C" drop's is always welcome
> Thermal paste used IC Dimond carat 7, This is the best thermal compound I have used for years no cure time temp's drops right after application and test.
> 
> skyn3t
> 08/02/13
> 
> 3770k
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.312
> TB Volt +0.020
> DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
> Offset +0.070
> 
> Max tem on IBT and Wprime
> 78 - 87 - 85 - 82
> 
> Max Tem on wPrime
> 71 - 76 - 73 - 73
> 
> After lapped
> 3770k
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.312
> TB Volt +0.020
> DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
> Offset +0.070
> 
> Max tem on IBT
> 75 - 83 - 82 - 79
> 
> Max Tem on wPrime
> 67 - 68 - 66 - 67
> 
> IBT Before
> 
> 
> IBT After
> 
> 
> Linx before
> 
> 
> Linx after
> 
> 
> wPrime before
> 
> 
> wprime after
> 
> 
> I'm still working in my voltages and temp's
> 
> PS: everyone has a different way to work so this is mine hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Is Delid time, I think I'm mad today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tools list
> skyn3t logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hammer
> CPU
> Tiger wood - Why used tiger wood? have a look here and you will know how hard this wood is. since I work with wood we have tons the shop.
> WOOD SPECIES (Hardest to Softest) chart
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use bamboo Dish plate holder it is about 1/16" of a inch tick to lift up the first knock down wood peace.
> so this way the IHS CPU can stay firm the the first peace wood like show in the picture below and the PCB stay on top in the knock down peace wood. I cablled It t" knock down" is because I going to use that peace of wood to hit with the hammed and remove the IHS out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different angle just to have idea what I'm talk about.
> 
> 
> It toke me tree hit to remove it, it is very easy and 100% fool proof tha you not going to damage the PCB and trash the CPU after using razor blade. a lot people are using different tolls to remove the IHS with the same method. I was afraid to put my CPU in the Vise Clamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how shine the DIE is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you see my camera lens ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, are you serious Intel? How much crap you put under the IHS LOL , the money you safe in the thermal paste you used in the GLU to hold the IHS in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey this is the temp after the delid process.
> Thermal paste used on DIE and IHS is
> IC Diamond Carat 7
> 
> wPrime before Lapped
> 
> 
> 
> wPrime After Lapped
> 
> 
> wPrime after delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a look on it.


Sweet







What a difference it makes deliding and using a better compound. I'm not brave enough to lap or delid so most likely my next cpu in the future will be a 3930k


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a difference it makes deliding and using a better compound. I'm not brave enough to lap or delid so most likely my next cpu in the future will be a 3930k


The thing is I was tired and nothing to do aftet my rig upgrade. I decide to get me a 3770k to increase my scores and it is a big jump. 1500 more in fire strike and 3dmark 11. But my temps was toi high for 4.7Ghz now im about to hit 5Ghz with better temp without fraying my mobo as nd cpu.

My temps dropped about 20c to 25c


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got another question for you guys....I have realized that when im playing BF3 my gpu's usage is between 50-60% on both,which seems like my 3570k is bottlenecking my cards,but when i use only 1 card it runs at 99% usage,i have read that an i7 3770k is better for dual gpu's (SLI/Xfire) when running games like BF3 or any other multi-threaded game which no doubt BF4 will also be,can anyone confirm or deny this....


----------



## didyfink

a lot of gtx 780 come out from the overcloked to the fans changed. But do all that change something when you get the reference version and put it on water ????


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The thing is I was tired and nothing to do aftet my rig upgrade. I decide to get me a 3770k to increase my scores and it is a big jump. 1500 more in fire strike and 3dmark 11. But my temps was toi high for 4.7Ghz now im about to hit 5Ghz with better temp without fraying my mobo as nd cpu.
> 
> My temps dropped about 20c to 25c


I'm sure you can hit 4.8 with a bit of tweaking.


----------



## maneil99

Okay guys some questions here.

1) in the benchmark unigine heaven my clock is not constant, it will be at 1.2v/1200mhz then go to 1.175v 1186mhz. Is this normal?

2) I tried to set my memory to 500mhz in precision x and it got artifacts and froze. I have never tried to push my memory overclock that far with my 680 before so this is my first time with the 780. Is this normal?

3) I have errors in my windows event logger like NVStreamSvc, NVlddmkm and a warning for display saying nvidia drivers crashed. These are all normal right when unstable overclocks occur right? I don't need to clean my registry now or anything? I have never seen the first two while doing overclocking on my 680, are they related to memory?

4) Should I be concerned that I damaged my card by setting the offset for memory to 500mhz?

5) If I see artifacts with only the core clock should I back off 5mhz or more?

6) Where do I read my true boost clock, evga and hwinfo report a difference max clock then GPU-Z

7) I seem to have my OC stable at 1254mhz, like I said thats the peak it hits, GPU-Z says its 1125 but both my other detectors say otherwise. is this good?

8) Why does GPU-Z say my default memory is 1500, is it going by a 1:4 ratio? Does precision X go by a 1:2 ratio?

9) how come after reboot even when I load my profile the vcore, power and temp targets don't load, only the offsets do, is that normal

10) i had a lower overclock loaded and ran gpu-z's benchmark while doing prime 95 max cpu usage test. This caused the drivers to crash/instabilty. Should i even give this result a second look because i had prime running

Thanks alot


----------



## dsadasdsaas

Hi,

I've got install MSI.GTX780.3072.130430-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2 and I see, that power rise up to 115% on load and my gtx780 geting down with clock









How to change it? This bios doesnt throttle: http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=62

But I want to use your version


----------



## max883

what is the best modified bios to use With my Reference gtx 780 ?


----------



## sillyninja

I didn't touch voltages in kboost, power target isnt for voltage from what I gathered? Or is it?


----------



## max883

what is the best modified bios to use With my Reference gtx 780 ?


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> what is the best modified bios to use With my Reference gtx 780 ?


I wonder if GPU-Z reports the voltage too?

Those guys are testing on a 680...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Hmmm... I just flashed the Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip bios on my 2 evga sc reference cooled 780s and now I'm getting throttled like crazy in Crysis 3, hitting 115% power constantly, on the TI bios before this it never throttled, and didn't get close to 115%


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm sure you can hit 4.8 with a bit of tweaking.


I'm trying to but whea is in my way now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Hmmm... I just flashed the Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip bios on my 2 evga sc reference cooled 780s and now I'm getting throttled like crazy in Crysis 3, hitting 115% power constantly, on the TI bios before this it never throttled, and didn't get close to 115%


did you just flashed my bios or changed the nvidia drivers too? try re flash it and see how it goes , its is better to compare bios to bios with same drivers not swap everything and expecting much improvement. "I'm just saying " don't have that issue here even on BF3. both on ultra.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm trying to but whea is in my way now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you just flashed my bios or changed the nvidia drivers too? try re flash it and see how it goes , its is better to compare bios to bios with same drivers not swap everything and expecting much improvement. "I'm just saying " don't have that issue here even on BF3. both on ultra.


All I did was flash the bios and reinstal the drivers. The fact that it was throttling clearly meant that it wasn't 340w max, I'll flash again and then if that fails, going back to the TI bios


----------



## SeekerZA

Have same card (EVGA SC Ref Cooler ) and experience same issue when flashing exact same BIOS as you did ( Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2 )


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Have same card (EVGA SC Ref Cooler ) and experience same issue when flashing exact same BIOS as you did ( Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2 )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> All I did was flash the bios and reinstal the drivers. The fact that it was throttling clearly meant that it wasn't 340w max, I'll flash again and then if that fails, going back to the TI bios


I'm addressing this issue on the new revision r3, I think it will be up tonight, i just need some further testing before release it. one bios for all .


----------



## SeekerZA

@skyn3t Thank you and hope it fixes the problem for us


----------



## dsadasdsaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Hmmm... I just flashed the Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.zip bios on my 2 evga sc reference cooled 780s and now I'm getting throttled like crazy in Crysis 3, hitting 115% power constantly, on the TI bios before this it never throttled, and didn't get close to 115%


that what I said... this same problem


----------



## Nro1

I want to know what's yours 3DMark11 Xtreme points!
I'll got *X5601* with 1 evga gtx 780 sc acx clocks was gpu 1265 MHz and memory 1625 MHz
Here is link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6915060


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Okay guys some questions here.
> 
> 1) in the benchmark unigine heaven my clock is not constant, it will be at 1.2v/1200mhz then go to 1.175v 1186mhz. Is this normal?
> 
> 2) I tried to set my memory to 500mhz in precision x and it got artifacts and froze. I have never tried to push my memory overclock that far with my 680 before so this is my first time with the 780. Is this normal?
> 
> 3) I have errors in my windows event logger like NVStreamSvc, NVlddmkm and a warning for display saying nvidia drivers crashed. These are all normal right when unstable overclocks occur right? I don't need to clean my registry now or anything? I have never seen the first two while doing overclocking on my 680, are they related to memory?
> 
> 4) Should I be concerned that I damaged my card by setting the offset for memory to 500mhz?
> 
> 5) If I see artifacts with only the core clock should I back off 5mhz or more?
> 
> 6) Where do I read my true boost clock, evga and hwinfo report a difference max clock then GPU-Z
> 
> 7) I seem to have my OC stable at 1254mhz, like I said thats the peak it hits, GPU-Z says its 1125 but both my other detectors say otherwise. is this good?
> 
> 8) Why does GPU-Z say my default memory is 1500, is it going by a 1:4 ratio? Does precision X go by a 1:2 ratio?
> 
> 9) how come after reboot even when I load my profile the vcore, power and temp targets don't load, only the offsets do, is that normal
> 
> 10) i had a lower overclock loaded and ran gpu-z's benchmark while doing prime 95 max cpu usage test. This caused the drivers to crash/instabilty. Should i even give this result a second look because i had prime running
> 
> Thanks alot


Can someone answer these?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well reset everything to default in evga precision and go in increments of +13 until not stable, if unstable -13 increment.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Can someone answer these?


1) yes

2) yes, but on the 780, high memory clocks use to make high core clocks unstable, so most times lowering your memory allows your core to overclock higher.

3) That is overclock instability. Just reboot windows.

4) no you shouldn't. That however may be causing your instability.

5) back 13 mhz

6) Ignore GPU-Z. Pay attention only to its sensors readings.

7) Ignore GPU-Z. Pay attention only to its sensors readings.

8) yes, yes.

9) Click on the profile and re-apply it and then check again. Yes.

10) You should pay attention. Your lower overclock wasn't stable, so isn't your current higher one, despite it may seem otherwise while you test it on things that aren't demanding enough. To test stability I recomend Metro Last Light swamp scene and Firestrike Extreme and many ppl here on the forum recommends Far Cry 3.


----------



## VettePilot

Anyone playing ARMA 3 beta? I would like to hear other 780 owners post what kind of FPS they are getting and also gpu cpu usage. The game is not optimized for SLI clearly since most of the time neither card ever reaches the base boost clock speed. The game plays fine and I know I am not the only one that has the issues with FPS and GPU usage. There are lots and lots of posts in the ARMA 3 feedback site.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> @skyn3t Thank you and hope it fixes the problem for us


unfortunately all vBios will be delay because some Fried mobo. Yup my mobo just won't power on anymore. I already swap psu, mobo, ram everything and yeah my z68 is just dead. all my files are in my raid 0 array







I need to get a new mobo asap but it not going to happen so fast. tomorrow I plug my two ssd in raid array into my HTPC to get my files back and work on my lap.

even my Asrock Z77 ITX won't letr me install nvidia drivers because the issue with memory uncompatibility.








AsRock you can suck my next Mobo Brand.








l8ter


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> unfortunately all vBios will be delay because some Fried mobo. Yup my mobo just won't power on anymore. I already swap psu, mobo, ram everything and yeah my z68 is just dead. all my files are in my raid 0 array
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a new mobo asap but it not going to happen so fast. tomorrow I plug my two ssd in raid array into my HTPC to get my files back and work on my lap.
> 
> l8ter


Ohhh crap that sucks,sorry to hear that,i think your new 3770k just needs new company....Either that or your z68 is heart broken you got rid of her mate (the 3570k)....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Ohhh crap that sucks,sorry to hear that,i think your new 3770k just needs new company....Either that or your z68 is heart broken you got rid of her mate (the 3570k)....


Yup I just realize that z68 was in love with 3570k







. dang heart broken


----------



## MarvinDessica

So honest question as I'm having a hard time deciding. Returned the PNY when they told me that there was an error with printing the serial numbers on the 780's, it really didn't sit well with me.

Reference card or EVGA ACX? As much as I loved the reference design and just AMAZING it looked in my case and how quiet it was, I really want to push it more and the ACX design would be great for that. But at the same time, since my AIR 540 is pretty much an open case it wouldn't really look too hot inside.

I know, such a trivial decision as Functionality > Looks, but Nvidia did a great job on the cooler this time and the noise level when I pushed my 780 to 1250 was more than acceptable.


----------



## SeekerZA

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> unfortunately all vBios will be delay because some Fried mobo. Yup my mobo just won't power on anymore. I already swap psu, mobo, ram everything and yeah my z68 is just dead. all my files are in my raid 0 array
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a new mobo asap but it not going to happen so fast. tomorrow I plug my two ssd in raid array into my HTPC to get my files back and work on my lap.
> 
> even my Asrock Z77 ITX won't letr me install nvidia drivers because the issue with memory uncompatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsRock you can suck my next Mobo Brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l8ter






I know of just that feeling. And I'm still using Z68 platform from ASUS paired with 2500K.







But no worries, loosing so much data and still being able to keep it together. Take my hat off to you. Hope your able to get some or all of the important files before reinstalling windows again on new raid setup. And maybe try ASUS next just cause i have one too


----------



## b0sse

Ugh, please someone find me some info on non-reference 780's! These Classified's need water badly!


----------



## managerman

I spent the entire day benchmarking and overclocking my three EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX cards individually. I had already done this once, but decided it was time to try a modded bios. I started by using the Skyn3t V2 ACX Bios, but I was getting a lot of throttling (looking forward to V3 Skyn3t!) I decided to try the TI Rev00 bios. No throttling and I was off and running. Here are my comparison results from Stock bios highest overclocks and modded TI bios overclocks. All tests were conducted on a Maximus VI Extreme with a 4770k @ 5.0Ghz, DDR3-2666, and a 4x RAID-0 Samsung 840 Pro 128gb. I used the latest Nvidia beta drivers 326.41. It seems my memory overclocks jumped the most...??I'm not complaining...

My 3 EK waterblocks have arrived and the next step will be to get these cards under water and get back to benching in TRI-SLI using the max clocks of each card...

]Stock vBIOS Results Card 1:

ASIC=71.4
PT=106%
Temp=94
Core Max=1202
Mem Max=3450 (6900)
Volt Max=1.187v
Valley Benchmark Max: 72.8/3044

TI vBios Rev 00 Results Card 1:

ASIC=71.4
PT=100% (340W)
Temp=94
Core Max=1219
Mem Max=3684 (7368)
Volt Max=1.212v
Valley Benchmark Max: 79.0/3306

Stock vBIOS Results Card 2:

ASIC=63.4
PT=106%
Temp=94
Core Max=1176
Mem Max=3450 (6900)
Volt Max=1.200v
Valley Benchmark Max: 73.0/3055

TI vBios Rev 00 Results Card 2:

ASIC=63.4
PT=100% (340W)
Temp=94
Core Max=1195
Mem Max=3684 (7368)
Volt Max=1.212v
Valley Benchmark Max: 76.7/3209

Stock vBIOS Results Card 3:

ASIC=73.2
PT=106%
Temp=94
Core Max=1241
Mem Max=3450 (6900)
Volt Max=1.200v
Valley Benchmark Max: 74.5/3118

TI vBios Rev 00 Results Card 3:

ASIC=73.2
PT=100% (340W)
Temp=94
Core Max=1265
Mem Max=3730 (7460)
Volt Max=1.212v
Valley Benchmark Max: 80.6/3374


----------



## Jhors2

Hey Guys,
Posting this here since I wanted to see what current 780 owners experiences were as well....I really haven't decided what I want to do. Originally I was planning on getting tri GTX 780s for my new computer build however the more research I do the more I want to get atleast 2 titans instead. The main issues I have with my current build is running out of VRAM on a 3 display setup with some titles like Skyrim and GTA IV with mods installed. Do you guys have any input on this? Am I really wasting the extra cash for the extra VRAM or is it worth while in most current titles with heavy mods?


----------



## revro

i got 2798 MB allocated vram and 2721 MB dedicated vram usage on a single 1440p in metro last light and thats only with fxaa and ssaa off ... in infinite i got 2.4gb at max

best
revro


----------



## maneil99

I cant get anything higher then a 330 memory clock on my 780 acx. Is this weird? I can get the core clock to 1228 which seems to be above average. Its just I'd exprct with a asic score of 81.2% It would hit higher then that..

Also anyone here get stuttering in far cry 3. My core clock isnt maxed but thats most likely because my framerate is pretty high right?


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Posting this here since I wanted to see what current 780 owners experiences were as well....I really haven't decided what I want to do. Originally I was planning on getting tri GTX 780s for my new computer build however the more research I do the more I want to get atleast 2 titans instead. The main issues I have with my current build is running out of VRAM on a 3 display setup with some titles like Skyrim and GTA IV with mods installed. Do you guys have any input on this? Am I really wasting the extra cash for the extra VRAM or is it worth while in most current titles with heavy mods?


I'm not sure about GTA4 but with Skyrim once you go past 3.1 GB of VRAM then the game crashes. That's the limtiation of the engine. One 780 should be enough for Skyrim if you consider this limitation.


----------



## voozers

Also although I don't wanna double post, does anyone have temperatures on the 780 Classifieds? I"m curious because there's no point in being able to further overclock if it just makes the cards super hot in cases that don't have great airflow.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Posting this here since I wanted to see what current 780 owners experiences were as well....I really haven't decided what I want to do. Originally I was planning on getting tri GTX 780s for my new computer build however the more research I do the more I want to get atleast 2 titans instead. The main issues I have with my current build is running out of VRAM on a 3 display setup with some titles like Skyrim and GTA IV with mods installed. Do you guys have any input on this? Am I really wasting the extra cash for the extra VRAM or is it worth while in most current titles with heavy mods?


I would go with the titans then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I cant get anything higher then a 330 memory clock on my 780 acx. Is this weird? I can get the core clock to 1228 which seems to be above average. Its just I'd exprct with a asic score of 81.2% It would hit higher then that..
> 
> Also anyone here get stuttering in far cry 3. My core clock isnt maxed but thats most likely because my framerate is pretty high right?


What voltage are you using? Please fill out rig info so we can see what components you are using.

ASIC=*A*s *S*tupid as *I*ntel with *C*ores... ASIC doesnt really say anything about OC potential, but you can trick quite a few people into paying more for your card if you decide to sell it.

For overclocking it depends on user skill, other components in build, and luck of the draw.


----------



## malmental

seems to be a little truth in all this ASIC crap, and I call it crap too but, seems to be some accuracy in their claims.
my GTX 780 is only a 65% score but I have no worries as I'm only slightly overclocked..


----------



## barkinos98

I have a pny one sittin on my amp because i dont have a system to out it in








I aanted evga but when i was looking to buh one it wasnt in stock at all so i decided pny should be good enougb


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Also although I don't wanna double post, does anyone have temperatures on the 780 Classifieds? I"m curious because there's no point in being able to further overclock if it just makes the cards super hot in cases that don't have great airflow.


My classy will do 1306 @1.212 and with a custom fan profile only gets to the mid-70s. Now when I start adding morevoltage temperatures start getting harder to control, but still topped out at 83c @ 1360 core with 1.3v. I have not pushed any harder yet.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Also although I don't wanna double post, does anyone have temperatures on the 780 Classifieds? I"m curious because there's no point in being able to further overclock if it just makes the cards super hot in cases that don't have great airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> My classy will do 1306 @1.212 and with a custom fan profile only gets to the mid-70s. Now when I start adding morevoltage temperatures start getting harder to control, but still topped out at 83c @ 1360 core with 1.3v. I have not pushed any harder yet.
Click to expand...

are you happy now, what about your GTX 760 and plans with it.?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> are you happy now, what about your GTX 760 and plans with it.?


Haha... I think I am finally happy. Just waiting on the payment.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seems to be a little truth in all this ASIC crap, and I call it crap too but, seems to be some accuracy in their claims.
> my GTX 780 is only a 65% score but I have no worries as I'm only slightly overclocked..


what u complain? in the titan topic people everybody got 70%..... so do i
just ad up to 1,2V........... the whole card design is made for 1,2v anyway........... nvidia just is scary for RMA's within 24 months...

on 1,2v card prolly runs for years anyway


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> unfortunately all vBios will be delay because some Fried mobo. Yup my mobo just won't power on anymore. I already swap psu, mobo, ram everything and yeah my z68 is just dead. all my files are in my raid 0 array
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a new mobo asap but it not going to happen so fast. tomorrow I plug my two ssd in raid array into my HTPC to get my files back and work on my lap.
> 
> even my Asrock Z77 ITX won't letr me install nvidia drivers because the issue with memory uncompatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsRock you can suck my next Mobo Brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l8ter


That sucks bro!
Did you know why it died?
there is anything we can do to help meanwhile?

As you're allways dealing with high end stuff, impressive looking watercooling builds and such, I think you should look into a LGA2011 mobo to replace it.









we're with you!

Best,


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> seems to be a little truth in all this ASIC crap, and I call it crap too but, seems to be some accuracy in their claims.
> my GTX 780 is only a 65% score but I have no worries as I'm only slightly overclocked..
> 
> 
> 
> what u complain? in the titan topic people everybody got 70%..... so do i
> just ad up to 1,2V........... the whole card design is made for 1,2v anyway........... nvidia just is scary for RMA's within 24 months...
> 
> on 1,2v card prolly runs for years anyway
Click to expand...

I'm glad you mentioned that.
I said this a few weeks ago and a couple of 'clowns' thought I was talking crazy.
now I even have a few PM's asking for advice and thoughts from the same guys.









but in 'general' (as in an overall sense of the word) the GTX 780 will have a lower ASIC score than the GTX Titan.
it comes down to the cut of the chip itself and how clean it is to prevent leakage.
yes there are a few 780's that might score well but also note I have seen 780 Classy's with scores in the 60's
so how thorough is the binning process if there is any.?

just now people are starting to realize...
in the end it comes down to get a lucky chip with a good cut..


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> My classy will do 1306 @1.212 and with a custom fan profile only gets to the mid-70s. Now when I start adding morevoltage temperatures start getting harder to control, but still topped out at 83c @ 1360 core with 1.3v. I have not pushed any harder yet.


Thanks I was just wondering since the Classy looks sweet but my current 780 ACX already hits up to 78C when it overclocks itself to 1185. Even if I open the side panel it still hits 75C. I had another 780 before that that would hit about 75C with the side panel. Either I'm getting hot cards or I have very poor airflow (I have 8 case fans though, 5 intake front/bottom and 2 exhaust top/back). I can;t imagine how much hotter a super overclocked classy would be considering my temperatures (assuming I clock to 1300 Mhz).

I have a Corsair C70 case so I might add an exhaust fan to the side panel since hot air is blown that way from the ACX cooler anyway.

Oh well I think a ACX SC 780 to a Classy will have a very marginal increase. I'm planning on just going with a 2nd SC ACX for SLI (finally saved up enough). Probably overkill huh? The only game that hits below 40 fps and even drops to 23 fps is Metro 2033 at 1440p. Every other game runs 40 fps+ at least (although i wanna take advantage of the 120hz Qnix monitor so I'm debating the worth of the 2nd gpu).


----------



## Brianmz

Ok, was inspecting my PC while waiting for my replacement PSU and noticed this:



Seems like a PCB screw is missing, could have happened while I transported it to my house, could this be an issue?

The screw doesn't seem to be anywhere else, gpu works just fines asides from the electrical noise I mentioned almost a week ago.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Ok, was inspecting my PC while waiting for my replacement PSU and noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a PCB screw is missing, could have happened while I transported it to my house, could this be an issue?
> 
> The screw doesn't seem to be anywhere else, gpu works just fines asides from the electrical noise I mentioned almost a week ago.


Mine is just like that too. It is made to have a gpu support weight. So you can screw one block to another having a support come from the 5 25" drive bay or from the case bottom.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Mine is just like that too. It is made to have a gpu support weight. So you can screw one block to another having a support come from the 5 25" drive bay or from the case bottom.


Sorry I can't be more detailed, typing from the phone I mean inside the pcb just above the black screwhole there is a screw missing, while the 2nd gpu has it.


----------



## muhd86

i think thats about it for the wf3 gpu [email protected] sky this is with rev 1.0 bios --not rev 2.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Sorry I can't be more detailed, typing from the phone I mean inside the pcb just above the black screwhole there is a screw missing, while the 2nd gpu has it.


How I missef that.









Mine has a screw too its kinda ball head right. That screw is to help hold the block to the pcb if you have a back plate like you do that's no way that screw can fell off from that location. I have it on in my both blocks because I put them together. Maybe the manufactory forgot to put one in. They way it looks it doesn't affect the performance as you can see it still very tight and close to the block.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> i think thats about it for the wf3 gpu [email protected] sky this is with rev 1.0 bios --not rev 2.


That's a solid score buddy.









I'm sad because im tapped with my loss. My mobo just died some how, Jamaica reaper told me it because a broken heart after I sold her mate "3570k" lol


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That's a solid score buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad because im tapped with my loss. My mobo just died some how, Jamaica reaper told me it because a broken heart after I sold her mate "3570k" lol


thanks for the bios ...sad to hear about ur mobo sky ......

at the time of the score i have gskill 1600mhz rams ---will 2800mhz plats make a diff in the score ----i think it should raise the score quite a bit --- what do u think .

does high speed ram make a diff in this benchmark or not .


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys so my birthday is coming up and i was wondering if i should treat myself to a second 780. I have 16gb ram a i5 4670k @4.0ghz corsair tx750 v2 and a corsair c70 with all fan spots filled so good cooling. Should i get a new psu and cpu cooler before i get a second 780


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hey guys so my birthday is coming up and i was wondering if i should treat myself to a second 780. I have 16gb ram a i5 4670k @4.0ghz corsair tx750 v2 and a corsair c70 with all fan spots filled so good cooling. Should i get a new psu and cpu cooler before i get a second 780


If you are on 1080p one 780 will be enough. but if you move to 1440p 0r 120Hz you should get another 780. or if you want to give you a nice present why not moving to a full custom water colling







blocks, pump,res,rad and fitting will be less than $650.00







I'm helping a buddy here to put his rig under full custom loop and I wish I could see his face. he almost bite both ears when he smiles







.
you know what i mean


----------



## drnilly007

Cmon sky man you live in boston and have a microcenter in cambridge! go get a new board!


----------



## malmental

skyn3t - your CPU is lapped only and not delidded..?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you are on 1080p one 780 will be enough. but if you move to 1440p 0r 120Hz you should get another 780. or if you want to give you a nice present why not moving to a full custom water colling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blocks, pump,res,rad and fitting will be less than $650.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm helping a buddy here to put his rig under full custom loop and I wish I could see his face. he almost bite both ears when he smiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> you know what i mean


Im to afraid of doibg full loop though cus i dont know anyone who has or can for that matter idk i have a week to think on it i will see thanks tho!


----------



## dminzi

Can somekne give me some pointers oncustom water cooling my pc. Like what rada and brands to use etc. what would be best for my rig in my sig


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Cmon sky man you live in boston and have a microcenter in cambridge! go get a new board!


no cash bro I'm selling my be loved M-Audio BX5a to get some $$ to buy me a mobo







link is in my sig below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> skyn3t - your CPU is lapped only and not delidded..?


both







My Guide - i7 3770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Can somekne give me some pointers oncustom water cooling my pc. Like what rada and brands to use etc. what would be best for my rig in my sig


Here buddy you going to find any answer for your questions about full custom water loop.
OCN Water Cooling Club And Picture Gallery


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How I missef that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has a screw too its kinda ball head right. That screw is to help hold the block to the pcb if you have a back plate like you do that's no way that screw can fell off from that location. I have it on in my both blocks because I put them together. Maybe the manufactory forgot to put one in. They way it looks it doesn't affect the performance as you can see it still very tight and close to the block.


Yep, temps seem to be just fine, 41C top temps, but noticed another screw was almost touching the back plate, screwed it back in and the buzzing is noise is gone now, just some mild coil whine.

Mmm, pretty odd.

Edit: also, any idea what is the screw size of the missing screw? I would like to buy one to install it, might not affect it, but my OCD is killing me.


----------



## hueys

Hey all I have a question: the 780's 1/24 DP performance - does that mean it has physically 1/8 the DP cores as the titan, or just that the drivers only support 1/24 DP? B/c on the titan you would have to manually enable the full DP performance.


----------



## filezz

My custom water loop running 3x780 cards. The cards power 3x30" dell 3008wfp monitors. They idle at 27c full load 41-45c maybe Overclocked to 1150 core with 1125 voltage


----------



## BenchAndGames

One little question please...

Its normal this result with reference card and clocks: 863 / 3005

Unigine Heaven 4.0 - 1080p, ultra, tessellation extreme, 8x AA = 50 FPS
Unigine Valley 1.0 - Extreme HD mode = 60 FPS

Thank you !!!


----------



## coolhandluke41

only 7 left if anyone is interested

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0033FQ440/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item


----------



## Jhors2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filezz*
> 
> My custom water loop running 3x780 cards. The cards power 3x30" dell 3008wfp monitors. They idle at 27c full load 41-45c maybe Overclocked to 1150 core with 1125 voltage


How are these cards handling the triple 30" setup? Any bad experience?


----------



## maneil99

I switched from a reference card that blows air out the back to a card that blows back into the case, I remounted the heatsink aswell to a normal horizontal position but my temps are like 4-5c hotter then before?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I switched from a reference card that blows air out the back to a card that blows back into the case, I remounted the heatsink aswell to a normal horizontal position but my temps are like 4-5c hotter then before?


Depends on the airflow in your case, can you tell us anything about it, and which gpu?


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Depends on the airflow in your case, can you tell us anything about it, and which gpu?


I have 2 120mm intakes, 212 + with push pull ( before it was just a single fan ) and a exhaust fan. I have the 780 ACX, used to have a 680. Only thing is there is a thick cable infront of the intake fan on the cooler but it shouldn't do much.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I have 2 120mm intakes, 212 + with push pull ( before it was just a single fan ) and a exhaust fan. I have the 780 ACX, used to have a 680. Only thing is there is a thick cable infront of the intake fan on the cooler but it shouldn't do much.


Mmm, odd, what are your temps, I used to top out at 63c single and 75c, 66c bot in sli when I had the ACX ones., exhaust 140mm bot, 2 tops exhausts 1 intake in front of the gpus and 2 intakes on the side, inside my old cosmos II.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> One little question please...
> 
> Its normal this result with reference card and clocks: 863 / 3005
> 
> Unigine Heaven 4.0 - 1080p, ultra, tessellation extreme, 8x AA = 50 FPS
> Unigine Valley 1.0 - Extreme HD mode = 60 FPS
> 
> Thank you !!!


yes, those 70+ fps scores in valley are in heavilly gpu/mem oced cards. i have stock qb 780oc @1006MHz /stock mem and i get 53,5 in heaven and 59,5 in valley
unigine benchmarks love oced memory

best
revro


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Mmm, odd, what are your temps, I used to top out at 63c single and 75c, 66c bot in sli when I had the ACX ones., exhaust 140mm bot, 2 tops exhausts 1 intake in front of the gpus and 2 intakes on the side, inside my old cosmos II.


Temps are hard to say since my latest prime test was during the day. i hit 85c today, 80c last night. Used to be around 60-77c although ambients may have been 5-7c lower


----------



## dminzi

Anyone ere have any pointers on how to get my cpu up to 4.5ghz. I have it cooled by a corsair h60 and i wanna push it a little more than the 4.0ghz its on at the moment. Anybody else with similar setup able to do it? If so any tips for me?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Anyone ere have any pointers on how to get my cpu up to 4.5ghz. I have it cooled by a corsair h60 and i wanna push it a little more than the 4.0ghz its on at the moment. Anybody else with similar setup able to do it? If so any tips for me?


not in the summer time....
only a H60 as you cooling solution will be a problem with Haswell when overclocked.
then getting your 4670K @ 4.5GHz might be a challenge itself...

good-luck.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> yes, those 70+ fps scores in valley are in heavilly gpu/mem oced cards. i have stock qb 780oc @1006MHz /stock mem and i get 53,5 in heaven and 59,5 in valley
> unigine benchmarks love oced memory
> 
> best
> revro


Thanks for responding.

Yes, that is why I asked, because I am seeing results most valley, over 70 + FPS, and I just 60 FPS.

So is that the graphics are overclocked

Thank you again


----------



## filezz

The cards do well at this res. Like anything it depends on the game I am playing. For example arma2 40-60fps tomb raider 60-80 fps. It does better then the last generation GPU's









This is why I overclock the cards. I try to get every penny worth of performance out of the cards, as I could always use a little more performance @ 7680x1600 resolution.


----------



## Uzanar

Hey guys!

I'm thinking about flashing my GTX 780 since my inner overclocker can't accept the fact that my stock-BIOS (Or my card?) is stuck with me.

The things that bother me:

1. The stock-voltage is 1.150V for some reason and I can't use 1.162V because when I overvolt 13+ the voltage goes all the way to 1.175V which is kind of weird.

2. When I overvolt and overclock my card the voltage *and* core clock-speed decreases simultaneously for some reason in different areas of benchmarks and I guess that this is my stock-BIOS's fault or is it just my card?

I think I'm prepared to flash my card to be able to overclock a bit more and experiment but how do I flash it in a safe manner with 99.9% chance of success and how do I backup my old BIOS-version?

All help is appreciated


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm thinking about flashing my GTX 780 since my inner overclocker can't accept the fact that my stock-BIOS (Or my card?) is stuck with me.
> 
> The things that bother me:
> 
> 1. The stock-voltage is 1.150V for some reason and I can't use 1.162V because when I overvolt 13+ the voltage goes all the way to 1.175V which is kind of weird.
> 
> 2. When I overvolt and overclock my card the voltage *and* core clock-speed decreases simultaneously for some reason in different areas of benchmarks and I guess that this is my stock-BIOS's fault or is it just my card?
> 
> I think I'm prepared to flash my card to be able to overclock a bit more and experiment but how do I flash it in a safe manner with 99.9% chance of success and how do I backup my old BIOS-version?
> 
> All help is appreciated


All the information you need is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## skyn3t

Just got asrock RMA confirmation







gonna do it right now. but anyways I want to jump into z77. if any of you want to buy a z68 from asrock RMA let me know. I will make a good deal on it.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> All the information you need is in the first post of this thread.


Hahaha, silly me!








But it doesn't say anything about backing up your old vBIOS, how do you do that?
And I have 2 more questions:

1. "Clocks are stock, card idles normally at *2d voltage*" What does that mean?

2. The "recommended" vBIOS would be the "skyn3t vBios rev 2" right?

Oh and I have the reference GTX 780.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hahaha, silly me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it doesn't say anything about backing up your old vBIOS, how do you do that?
> And I have 2 more questions:
> 
> 1. "Clocks are stock, card idles normally at *2d voltage*" What does that mean?
> 
> 2. The "recommended" vBIOS would be the "skyn3t vBios rev 2" right?
> 
> Oh and I have the reference GTX 780.


any vbios in the front page will do for you. just pick one


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any vbios in the front page will do for you. just pick one


Ok, nice!

But flashing my BIOS still scares me to death like the first time I built a computer so how do I properly back up my current vBIOS and what does that line actually mean? "card idles normally at 2d voltage".


----------



## Samurai707

to back up your old vBIOS, open GPU-Z.

On the far right of the line BIOS Version, there is a button. Click that and then save to file.
Voila!


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> to back up your old vBIOS, open GPU-Z.
> 
> On the far right of the line BIOS Version, there is a button. Click that and then save to file.
> Voila!


Ah, easy peasy








But just a quick thing before I attempt to flash it... Am I supposed to type in the *whole* name of the vBIOS-file into Nvflash? Like this:

1. Type in "Nvflash --protectoff"

2. Type in Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.rom (Since that's the one I downloaded)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ah, easy peasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just a quick thing before I attempt to flash it... Am I supposed to type in the *whole* name of the vBIOS-file into Nvflash? Like this:
> 
> 1. Type in "Nvflash --protectoff"
> 
> 2. Type in Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.rom (Since that's the one I downloaded)


reboot and voila.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ah, easy peasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just a quick thing before I attempt to flash it... Am I supposed to type in the *whole* name of the vBIOS-file into Nvflash? Like this:
> 
> 1. Type in "Nvflash --protectoff"
> 
> 2. Type in Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 Asus.GTX780.3072.130507_1-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2.rom (Since that's the one I downloaded)


If you're going to be doing this via booting into DOS, just rename the file to something 8 characters or less to make it easier, such as "testfun.rom", and then use that filename.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> If you're going to be doing this via booting into DOS, just rename the file to something 8 characters or less to make it easier, such as "testfun.rom", and then use that filename.


Ok now I'm completely lost again








I have no idea about how to operate Nvflash (Which I guess is the easiest way to do this?). I click enter in the beggining to continue followed by "r" then "-" then "4" then "-" and this is were Nvflash just shuts down.

I have no idea what "DOS" is, I think it's an old Windows-OS which was text-based am I right?








Sorry for not knowing anything and thank you all for helping me


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ok now I'm completely lost again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about how to operate Nvflash (Which I guess is the easiest way to do this?). I click enter in the beggining to continue followed by "r" then "-" then "4" then "-" and this is were Nvflash just shuts down.
> 
> I have no idea what "DOS" is, I think it's an old Windows-OS which was text-based am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not knowing anything and thank you all for helping me


Well I haven't personally flashed my card yet, but if you follow the instructions in the original post called "How to flash bios using Nvflash.For.Windows.V5.134.0.1", it should be all you need. I used to use DOS to do it back in the day, but I guess that's no longer required.


----------



## Pheozero

I asked this in the 770 thread and completely blanked on asking the same in here. I'm upgrading soon and I'm getting a 120Hz monitor and wanted to know if I should get 2 770s or get a single 780 and SLI it later?


----------



## malmental

single 780 then SLI it...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I asked this in the 770 thread and completely blanked on asking the same in here. I'm upgrading soon and I'm getting a 120Hz monitor and wanted to know if I should get 2 770s or get a single 780 and SLI it later?


get a single 780 and sli it later, but both 770 with a good OC can keep up the 120Hz of yours, but with 780 sl you going to get more juice from it.


----------



## Pheozero

Well, I guess that's that. Nvidia, here I come (again)! Thanks for the help guys


----------



## malmental




----------



## barkinos98

guys, excuse my noobness,but would the evga precisionX work with a stock PNY bios on the 780?
or do i need to use a separate program/flash the bios?


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, excuse my noobness,but would the evga precisionX work with a stock PNY bios on the 780?
> or do i need to use a separate program/flash the bios?


PrecisionX will work with any 780 card, same as afterburner.


----------



## Eggy88

Any custom bios for the Asus Direct CU II? Looking for 200% PT.

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Any custom bios for the Asus Direct CU II? Looking for 200% PT.
> 
> Thanks


780 classified owners club has the 200% pt that you looking for I made it as a request.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> If you're going to be doing this via booting into DOS, just rename the file to something 8 characters or less to make it easier, such as "testfun.rom", and then use that filename.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now I'm completely lost again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about how to operate Nvflash (Which I guess is the easiest way to do this?). I click enter in the beggining to continue followed by "r" then "-" then "4" then "-" and this is were Nvflash just shuts down.
> 
> I have no idea what "DOS" is, I think it's an old Windows-OS which was text-based am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not knowing anything and thank you all for helping me
Click to expand...

no idea what DOS is ...you young whippersnappers have it so good these days!


----------



## trickeh2k

MSI teases us with three new images of the Lightning which is due to release tomorrow if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Natek

I had a question if someone could kindly help me figure out this. I just recently went from my crossfire setup 6990 to a GTX780.

Should enable my HD4000?
Since Lucid Virtu MVP was irrelevant to a dual-gpu card is it worth installing now?

Thanks


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natek*
> 
> I had a question if someone could kindly help me figure out this. I just recently went from my crossfire setup 6990 to a GTX780.
> 
> Should enable my HD4000?
> Since Lucid Virtu MVP was irrelevant to a dual-gpu card is it worth installing now?
> 
> Thanks


No, you do not want to enable it.


----------



## trickeh2k

Just noticed, but yesterday the new beta of Afterburner was released which now supports the Titan, 760, 770 and 780.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just noticed, but yesterday the new beta of Afterburner was released which now supports the Titan, 760, 770 and 780.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


Apparently the only change from beta 11 to beta 12 is that it adds specific support for the MSI 760 Hawk card, so those with a recent beta can safely ignore this update. However, the moderator did post this image for the next beta that looks pretty interesting:



Of course, once nVidia finally releases ShadowPlay this won't be too necessary anymore.


----------



## h2spartan

Hello guys,

Obviously I'm a Titan owner but I wanted to know how good the acx cooler is. EVGA has the acx cooler available for the Titans and I preordered one. I'm sure it's better than stock but how much better? Is it fairly quiet?

Thank you!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Obviously I'm a Titan owner but I wanted to know how good the acx cooler is. EVGA has the acx cooler available for the Titans and I preordered one. I'm sure it's better than stock but how much better? Is it fairly quiet?
> 
> Thank you!


It is really good if you are using only one card or have an extra slot between 2 of them. I have 2 in normal spacing on my 2 slot mobo and the first card get more than 10c hotter. Running 3 of them would be a bad idea for instance. For one though I was not seeing temps hotter than 56c in games like crisis 3. Less than that in BF3.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> It is really good if you are using only one card or have an extra slot between 2 of them. I have 2 in normal spacing on my 2 slot mobo and the first card get more than 10c hotter. Running 3 of them would be a bad idea for instance. For one though I was not seeing temps hotter than 56c in games like crisis 3. Less than that in BF3.


Nice nice! yep, I'm only running one Titan so I should be fine. How is the noise though?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Apparently the only change from beta 11 to beta 12 is that it adds specific support for the MSI 760 Hawk card, so those with a recent beta can safely ignore this update. However, the moderator did post this image for the next beta that looks pretty interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, once nVidia finally releases ShadowPlay this won't be too necessary anymore.


I have beta 11 installed and my AB keeps crashing randomly : \ Beta 10 worked perfectly for me though.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nice nice! yep, I'm only running one Titan so I should be fine. How is the noise though?


I am not as sensitive to noise as some it seems. I always have my fans for both cards above 80% and it is totally fine where a blower type like my last card would be way too loud above even 60% speed for me.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> It is really good if you are using only one card or have an extra slot between 2 of them. I have 2 in normal spacing on my 2 slot mobo and the first card get more than 10c hotter. Running 3 of them would be a bad idea for instance. For one though I was not seeing temps hotter than 56c in games like crisis 3. Less than that in BF3.


That was also something I was wondering. For SLI cards the reference cooler is better then?

Mine have one slot between the cards.

I have two reference 780, and were thinking about trading them for ACX, but ultimatelly I thought that I could ending trading for cards that don't overclock so well as mine does and ACX might not be as good for SLI.

With reference coolers, at 1212mv and 1241on core on both cards I hit 73C on top card and 69C on lower card with cooler on max RPM at 70C.
I thought that the trade could potentially bring me worse results and gave it up. What do you think?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> That was also something I was wondering. For SLI cards the reference cooler is better then?
> 
> Mine have one slot between the cards.
> 
> I have two reference 780, and were thinking about trading them for ACX, but ultimatelly I thought that I could ending trading for cards that don't overclock so well as mine does and ACX might not be as good for SLI.
> 
> With reference coolers, at 1212mv and 1241on core on both cards I hit 73C on top card and 69C on lower card with cooler on max RPM at 70C.
> I thought that the trade could potentially bring me worse results and gave it up. What do you think?


If you have an extra slot between the cards it should be fine since the first card will get more air and maybe have a fan pointing at the space between the cards if you can. Not sure how your case is laid out. I plan on watercooling when I can get to it. That said though my cards do not get as hot as yours do. In game my first card will get as high as 62-64 and the other will be low-mid 50's. In bench testing the first card gets to about 65-68 or so and the other is 55 +/- a couple.

If I end up going Ivy-E or Haswell at some point I will get a 4 slot board to have the extra slot in between and maybe stay air cooled.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> If you have an extra slot between the cards it should be fine since the first card will get more air and maybe have a fan pointing at the space between the cards if you can. Not sure how your case is laid out. I plan on watercooling when I can get to it. That said though my cards do not get as hot as yours do. In game my first card will get as high as 62-64 and the other will be low-mid 50's. In bench testing the first card gets to about 65-68 or so and the other is 55 +/- a couple.


And most ACX overclocks as high as 1241 on core (@1212mv vmoded bios) as mine had the luck to achieve?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> And most ACX overclocks as high as 1241 on core (@1212mv vmoded bios) as mine had the luck to achieve?


Not sure about most of them getting to 1241 core as my best cards is limited to 1215 core. I have seen many others limited to less than that.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Not sure about most of them getting to 1241 core as my best cards is limited to 1215 core. I have seen many others limited to less than that.


Hmm... I think I won't go for the risk then.
Thank you very much! You probably saved me some healthy dolars of frustration!

They would be more silent though...

Maybe I should look at classys (I find the lightning ugly). Or maybe not, as I wouldn't let them running at more tahn 1212mv 24/7 and would only go higher than that for benches.

Maybe I should calm myself and settle with what I have...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Hmm... I think I won't go for the risk then.
> Thank you very much! You probably saved me some healthy dolars of frustration!
> 
> They would be more silent though...
> 
> Maybe I should look at classys (I find the lightning ugly). Or maybe not, as I wouldn't let them running at more tahn 1212mv 24/7 and would only go higher than that for benches.
> 
> Maybe I should calm myself and settle with what I have...


No problem. I think you may be better off watercooling but if not then if you go with the classy's you will still have a temp difference between the cards because the coolers are basically the same as ACX. If you have the space in between and can run the cards in the 1st and 3rd slots you should be better off.


----------



## anticommon

Hi everyone, I've just got my 780 in the mail yesterday, and I'm trying to see how well this card can overclock. I've got it running at 1200 core and 6400 memory (haven't maxed out the memory yet) and have the voltage set to 1.2 with the .038mv offset and my TDP to 112% which is the maximum for my card. However, every time I nudge my core higher it simply wont go. The TDP is always under 97% and GPU-Z says that my card is power draw limited even though I set my TDP limit to 112%. Does anyone know why my card might be limited to 97% power draw even though it is set for a much higher limit? The core clocks could presumably go quite a ways higher otherwise.


----------



## Booty Warrior

So, my local Microcenter has an open-box Windforce 780 for $453... And they're giving away a Spinter Cell code with it as if it was brand new.

It took every ounce of willpower I had to walk away from that... hell, I'm still debating on going back and grabbing it just to flip it online.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> So, my local Microcenter has an open-box Windforce 780 for $453... And they're giving away a Spinter Cell code with it as if it was brand new.
> 
> It took every ounce of willpower I had to walk away from that... hell, I'm still debating on going back and grabbing it just to flip it online.


get it and bin it against your PNY..


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> get it and bin it against your PNY..


Meh, I wouldn't replace the PNY anyway. I wanted a blower for my SFF rig, and I've got a lifetime warranty on it.

But still, dat price...


----------



## malmental

indeed...


----------



## Samurai707

I mean... you could always return it same-next day


----------



## revro

go back for it







in my country my gb 780oc cost me 600eur and now it costs 580 well prices fluctuate. classified costs in my vendors around 670eur so i am sticking with gb 780oc which runs @1084mhz out of the box

best
revro


----------



## anticommon

So does anyone know anything about TDP issues? namely throttling at 97% TDP when the card is set for 112%?


----------



## deejaykristoff

please any custom rom for asus 780 dc2 oc? can anyone boost mine

GK110.zip 132k .zip file
?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So does anyone know anything about TDP issues? namely throttling at 97% TDP when the card is set for 112%?


TDP isn't the reason alone for throttling.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> please any custom rom for asus 780 dc2 oc? can anyone boost mine
> 
> GK110.zip 132k .zip file
> ?


Skynet said the one in the 780 Classy club works and has a 200% PL I think


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Meh, I wouldn't replace the PNY anyway. I wanted a blower for my SFF rig, and I've got a lifetime warranty on it.
> 
> But still, dat price...


If it is the one in Irvine I am going to go steal it, so you better grab it now!


----------



## deejaykristoff

thanks i will try it... but what i would really like its a modded bios from the original bios.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> TDP isn't the reason alone for throttling.


My temps max out at 82c and the throttle is set for 94c

and for anyone else wondering my TDP maxes out at 97% when it is set for 112%.

My card is being throttled early.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> If it is the one in Irvine I am going to go steal it, so you better grab it now!


Haha, I'm on the other side of the country. But I just picked it up for a fellow OCNer, so it's gone!


----------



## Tonza

I suppose this is compatitle for 780 aswell? Tho ofcourse its not in the EU store (like there is not anything else ever







).

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I suppose this is compatitle for 780 aswell? Tho ofcourse its not in the EU store (like there is not anything else ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9


Titan pcb = 780 pcb


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm not a member yet, but I just got a tracking number for a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, I got it through Amazon/TigerDirect, I think I might have gotten it within the hour after post very, very early this morning. As my last check, this card has not posted to either Newegg or TigerDirect's sites yet.







I am looking forward to joining very soon with one very hot card. If anyone is interested: http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-GeForce-Express-Graphics-78XNH5DV8PXV/dp/B00DZIFN4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375917829&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+780+hof


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm not a member yet, but I just got a tracking number for a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, I got it through Amazon/TigerDirect, I think I might have gotten it within the hour after post very, very early this morning. As my last check, this card has not posted to either Newegg or TigerDirect's sites yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to joining very soon with one very hot card. If anyone is interested: http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-GeForce-Express-Graphics-78XNH5DV8PXV/dp/B00DZIFN4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375917829&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+780+hof


I'm going to hack you amazon account and the carrier and change the address to my house







.

j/k bro , make you self home and welcome to the club


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm not a member yet, but I just got a tracking number for a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, I got it through Amazon/TigerDirect, I think I might have gotten it within the hour after post very, very early this morning. As my last check, this card has not posted to either Newegg or TigerDirect's sites yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to joining very soon with one very hot card. If anyone is interested: http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-GeForce-Express-Graphics-78XNH5DV8PXV/dp/B00DZIFN4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375917829&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+780+hof


Usually tracking will start updating after 9pm. Sometimes, the tracking through the retailer sucks tbh. I just copy the # and paste into google. Then I click on the carrier to get updates.


----------



## Roulette Run

Thanks guys (I presume).


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> My temps max out at 82c and the throttle is set for 94c
> 
> and for anyone else wondering my TDP maxes out at 97% when it is set for 112%.
> 
> My card is being throttled early.


There is a setting in most of these utilities that specifies whether to prioritize temperature over power. If your temperature limit is as its default, it might be using that as a max. Try raising it or specifying to prioritize power limit over temperature.


----------



## xioticin

Finally got around to posting here as I have had my gtx 780 SC with ACX for almost a week and half now. Just submitted my gpuz validation form!

I have tried overclocking this card a bit for the majority of today and so far I can't tell how well I am doing score wise.

This is at +75 Core and +300 Mem with 3% power target set and no overvolting:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is the highest combination I have been successful with on the 320.49 WHQL drivers. Temps never exceed 71 C. I have read through here and some guides online but still can't decide how this card fairs. Its ASIC is 74.8%. I can't help but feel this is pretty low. Especially seeing as some people are scoring mid to high 70's on the same benchmark. I must add that I love this card in games though. It is truly a beast!


----------



## voozers

If there was an sli section for this club, consider me in! I placed my order for my 2nd ACX SC yesterday. I was so tempted to get a classified reading a review but obviously even if I sli it with my current SC ACX, it will just look so mismatched due to the size and the plate saying 780 classified.

Honestly though excited to post benches! I''m probably gonna overclock on air, I also got a side fan to exhaust the excess ACX heat out of the side of the case. Hopefully my temps dont break 80.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> If there was an sli section for this club, consider me in! I placed my order for my 2nd ACX SC yesterday. I was so tempted to get a classified reading a review but obviously even if I sli it with my current SC ACX, it will just look so mismatched due to the size and the plate saying 780 classified.
> 
> Honestly though excited to post benches! I''m probably gonna overclock on air, I also got a side fan to exhaust the excess ACX heat out of the side of the case. Hopefully my temps dont break 80.


Your temps should not get that high since mine do not. I have yet to see my first card get up above 70 in bench tests. Games it wont get more than 60 the other is usually 10-12c cooler. The extra exhaust fan wont help much most likely, you need a fan blowing air in between the cards to help at all and I have held one right up to the slot between the cards and that made zero difference. It may be that you will need to leave the door open though since the heat will be pushed out towards the door panel.


----------



## King4x4

Always hated buying one card... I like them in three pieces... with blocks!










Also please start using your cards to fold lads! These cards are folding beasts!



OCN team plx!


----------



## maneil99

Is this normal, my 780 ACX SC with a +90 boost and + 300 memory hits anywhere from 1150-1228mhz on the GPU clock but nromally stays around 1150-1178. Is there a reason why it does this? The Power being used is 106% so is that whats holding me back? If so why is it able to hit 1228. Is there anyway to keep it locked at 1228? As the clocks change so does the votlage even though I have allowed overvoltage. Do your cards do this aswell? I have enabled maximum performance and single display


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Is this normal, my 780 ACX SC with a +90 boost and + 300 memory hits anywhere from 1150-1228mhz on the GPU clock but nromally stays around 1150-1178. Is there a reason why it does this? The Power being used is 106% so is that whats holding me back? If so why is it able to hit 1228. Is there anyway to keep it locked at 1228? As the clocks change so does the votlage even though I have allowed overvoltage. Do your cards do this aswell? I have enabled maximum performance and single display


It throttles due to power limit, in less demanding scenes it will hit that, but will lower if the load goes up as well.


----------



## malmental

King4x4
so you fired them up to get ASIC scores and then installed them in order by way of scores before installing blocks and water'd them..?


----------



## King4x4

Actually I don't care about asic.

I OC each one to the limit then I put the first one up.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Actually I don't care about asic.
> 
> I OC each one to the limit then I put the first one up.


that works...!


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Your temps should not get that high since mine do not. I have yet to see my first card get up above 70 in bench tests. Games it wont get more than 60 the other is usually 10-12c cooler. The extra exhaust fan wont help much most likely, you need a fan blowing air in between the cards to help at all and I have held one right up to the slot between the cards and that made zero difference. It may be that you will need to leave the door open though since the heat will be pushed out towards the door panel.


Well I've stated this before in the club though I didn't get much feedback my gpu idles at 41-44C and at 100% load maxed at 78C. I also had a previous 780 that I RMAed which also had the same idling temperatures and maxed around 75 although it over clocked a bit worse. Both had only +60/150 OC with the 1st card getting to 1160ish and the other getting to 1180ish which I guess accounts why it runs slightly hotter. Opening the side panel lowers these max temps 1-2C. Doesn't affect idle.

Unless I got abnormally hot gpus (I will test with the coming gpu in single 1st), I'm guessing I have bad airflow. I have 8 case fans already running at 1200 rpm. 4 intake in the front, 1 intake on the bottom, 2 exhaust top, and 1 exhaust rear. This is a Corsair C70 case.

I've decided to add a side fan to help exhaust air out of the case since the ACX blower releases heat to the side. I figured its counterintuitive to blow air against the direction of dispersed heat. It will run at 2000 rpm and hopefully lower temps by more than 2C.

Perhaps blower style might have been better but when I ordered my 1st ACX I assumed it wouldn't even break 70 since every review and user review never broke 70 considering how efficient the cooler should be.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've just got my 780 in the mail yesterday, and I'm trying to see how well this card can overclock. I've got it running at 1200 core and 6400 memory (haven't maxed out the memory yet) and have the voltage set to 1.2 with the .038mv offset and my TDP to 112% which is the maximum for my card. However, every time I nudge my core higher it simply wont go. The TDP is always under 97% and GPU-Z says that my card is power draw limited even though I set my TDP limit to 112%. Does anyone know why my card might be limited to 97% power draw even though it is set for a much higher limit? The core clocks could presumably go quite a ways higher otherwise.


Just allowing the card to draw more power doesn't necessarily mean it can, it'll still be limited to what your PSU and Mobo allows you to. However I don't really know if that's the real reason with your situation. BIOSes work very differently too, with my stock BIOS the TDP is around 104% with oc and added 24mV, with another modded BIOS I could oc much higher while the TDP only showed around 97% as with your case.

Maybe sky has some valuable input to share in this matter considering he probably has the best knowledge about TDP levels on various cards and BIOSes at this point


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Well I've stated this before in the club though I didn't get much feedback my gpu idles at 41-44C and at 100% load maxed at 78C. I also had a previous 780 that I RMAed which also had the same idling temperatures and maxed around 75 although it over clocked a bit worse. Both had only +60/150 OC with the 1st card getting to 1160ish and the other getting to 1180ish which I guess accounts why it runs slightly hotter. Opening the side panel lowers these max temps 1-2C. Doesn't affect idle.
> 
> Unless I got abnormally hot gpus (I will test with the coming gpu in single 1st), I'm guessing I have bad airflow. I have 8 case fans already running at 1200 rpm. 4 intake in the front, 1 intake on the bottom, 2 exhaust top, and 1 exhaust rear. This is a Corsair C70 case.
> 
> I've decided to add a side fan to help exhaust air out of the case since the ACX blower releases heat to the side. I figured its counterintuitive to blow air against the direction of dispersed heat. It will run at 2000 rpm and hopefully lower temps by more than 2C.
> 
> Perhaps blower style might have been better but when I ordered my 1st ACX I assumed it wouldn't even break 70 since every review and user review never broke 70 considering how efficient the cooler should be.


mine with reference cooler at stock voltages and 1162 core and +350 mem idles at 31C and maxes out at 67C at the top card and 64C at the lower card at these voltages. Note that I live on Brazil and the afternoons at my room can get quite warm.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Well I've stated this before in the club though I didn't get much feedback my gpu idles at 41-44C and at 100% load maxed at 78C. I also had a previous 780 that I RMAed which also had the same idling temperatures and maxed around 75 although it over clocked a bit worse. Both had only +60/150 OC with the 1st card getting to 1160ish and the other getting to 1180ish which I guess accounts why it runs slightly hotter. Opening the side panel lowers these max temps 1-2C. Doesn't affect idle.
> 
> Unless I got abnormally hot gpus (I will test with the coming gpu in single 1st), I'm guessing I have bad airflow. I have 8 case fans already running at 1200 rpm. 4 intake in the front, 1 intake on the bottom, 2 exhaust top, and 1 exhaust rear. This is a Corsair C70 case.
> 
> I've decided to add a side fan to help exhaust air out of the case since the ACX blower releases heat to the side. I figured its counterintuitive to blow air against the direction of dispersed heat. It will run at 2000 rpm and hopefully lower temps by more than 2C.
> 
> Perhaps blower style might have been better but when I ordered my 1st ACX I assumed it wouldn't even break 70 since every review and user review never broke 70 considering how efficient the cooler should be.


No where in your post did you say how you have your fans set for the card. It sounds like you are trying to run them to slow and need to get the fan speed up or your case as really poor airflow for these ACX fans. Your card should not be getting that hot with the ACX fan. Both cards can run as low as 24c at idle which is ambient. For my fans I just set it and forget it at 80% and that is not loud. Anyone who thinks these cards are loud at 80% has some sensitive ears I guess. For benching I put the fans at 100%.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> No where in your post did you say how you have your fans set for the card. It sounds like you are trying to run them to slow and need to get the fan speed up or your case as really poor airflow for these ACX fans. Your card should not be getting that hot with the ACX fan. Both cards can run as low as 24c at idle which is ambient. For my fans I just set it and forget it at 80% and that is not loud. Anyone who thinks these cards are loud at 80% has some sensitive ears I guess. For benching I put the fans at 100%.


Hmmm good point ill try manually setting the fans on the gpu at 80 and see what happens. It's been on auto.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Hmmm good point ill try manually setting the fans on the gpu at 80 and see what happens. It's been on auto.


Yeah definitely set it, but adjust it for your noise preference.
For true silent PCs, I wouldn't go over 35%. In all honesty, I don't think the ACX fan is as quiet as advertised. Obviously it's not 580 reference loud, but going over 35% will put you over the noise-floor for a complete 7v case fan PC. My loudest fan is probably my ULNA-ed P14's...which are not very loud; though my cooling may not be typical on OCN.

If you run a noisy HAF or benching machine, by all means set it to 100% as the other poster suggested. I went with the middle-ground, 45% max. Keeps it at mid-60's for gaming.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Hmmm good point ill try manually setting the fans on the gpu at 80 and see what happens. It's been on auto.


Ya I would say 60-80% for normal use and gaming you will see much lower temps. 30-50% fan speeds will likely be to slow in a tight case or with 2 cards. I honestly do not find the noise to be bad at all and since I use full cover headphones I don't hear it anyway. I also do not leave my PC on 24/7.


----------



## revro

strange, i have my fan curve at 90% @ 80 but i changed my case into akasa venom toxic and now my gb 780 oc version @factory oc 1006mhz/vram stock topps at 65-67max, even tough i played metro last light and somehow i see in my hwinfo64 log 72C








anyway i see mostly around 60-67C temps

best
revro


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just allowing the card to draw more power doesn't necessarily mean it can, it'll still be limited to what your PSU and Mobo allows you to. However I don't really know if that's the real reason with your situation. BIOSes work very differently too, with my stock BIOS the TDP is around 104% with oc and added 24mV, with another modded BIOS I could oc much higher while the TDP only showed around 97% as with your case.
> 
> Maybe sky has some valuable input to share in this matter considering he probably has the best knowledge about TDP levels on various cards and BIOSes at this point


Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking about trying a different bios on my card, but the Galaxy GTX780 GC doesn't seem to be too popular (not many people have them?) so I don't know if there even is a bios around for me to try, or what I might change in the bios. I'd like to see ~1250-1300 on the core and currently my memory wont go even a hair above 6600. I feel as though both of these issues are because of the TDP limit. I've seen my card 'boost' up to 1225, but it will crash if I go past +90 on the core even if the actual clocks never even come close to 1200 (sometimes 1112ish).


----------



## apostolt

Add me please







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/23898/


----------



## maneil99

Is this normal, my 780 ACX SC with a +90 boost and + 300 memory hits anywhere from 1150-1228mhz on the GPU clock but nromally stays around 1160-1178. Is there a reason why it does this? The Power being used is 106% so is that whats holding me back? If so why is it able to hit 1228. Is there anyway to keep it locked at 1228? As the clocks change so does the votlage even though I have allowed overvoltage. Do your cards do this aswell? I have enabled maximum performance and single display? I have tried lower clocks and it does the exact same. Ie if I use a+50 it will be around 1136-1170. I set my Overvoltage to max, am I doing something wrong


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Is this normal, my 780 ACX SC with a +90 boost and + 300 memory hits anywhere from 1150-1228mhz on the GPU clock but nromally stays around 1160-1178. Is there a reason why it does this? The Power being used is 106% so is that whats holding me back? If so why is it able to hit 1228. Is there anyway to keep it locked at 1228? As the clocks change so does the votlage even though I have allowed overvoltage. Do your cards do this aswell? I have enabled maximum performance and single display? I have tried lower clocks and it does the exact same. Ie if I use a+50 it will be around 1136-1170. I set my Overvoltage to max, am I doing something wrong


you're getting throttled by your bios, you either have to flash a different bios that gets rid of those limitations or you have to deal with it


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> you're getting throttled by your bios, you either have to flash a different bios that gets rid of those limitations or you have to deal with it


'
Is the power limiting me? If so how safe is increasing the power limit?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> you're getting throttled by your bios, you either have to flash a different bios that gets rid of those limitations or you have to deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Is the power limiting me? If so how safe is increasing the power limit?
Click to expand...

sounds like it, and it's completely safe, crank it up to 115%, you'll still probably get throttled but not as often


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> sounds like it, and it's completely safe, crank it up to 115%, you'll still probably get throttled but not as often


Where can I find a bios? I remember there being someone here that makes them. Chances are I'll be throttled by something else right after increasing it, like temps or vcore? Only increasing the vcore is dangerous right since that will degrade the chip? Power % is just the max TDP it can use, not vcore right?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> sounds like it, and it's completely safe, crank it up to 115%, you'll still probably get throttled but not as often
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find a bios? I remember there being someone here that makes them. Chances are I'll be throttled by something else right after increasing it, like temps or vcore? Only increasing the vcore is dangerous right since that will degrade the chip? Power % is just the max TDP it can use, not vcore right?
Click to expand...

on reference boards you can only increase courage to 1.212 or so which is fine for the 780, look up the tech inferno bios for the 780 on techinferno.com, it will remove power and temperature throttling, and it will remove boost


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> on reference boards you can only increase courage to 1.212 or so which is fine for the 780, look up the tech inferno bios for the 780 on techinferno.com, it will remove power and temperature throttling, and it will remove boost


http://www.techinferno.com/2013/06/29/unlocked-nvidia-gtx-780m-vbios/ Thats a mobile one right? my max vcore seems to be 1.2mv. can you send the link? I'm also scared as I have never flashed a bios. I am using the 780 ACX SC with the new bios for motherboard compatibility if that makes any difference. I am guessing my warranty is gone with this?


----------



## trickeh2k

Guys, if I sell my card and get a classy instead, is there any chance my psu will be too weak for the modded bios with really high pt?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Where can I find a bios? I remember there being someone here that makes them. Chances are I'll be throttled by something else right after increasing it, like temps or vcore? Only increasing the vcore is dangerous right since that will degrade the chip? Power % is just the max TDP it can use, not vcore right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Is this normal, my 780 ACX SC with a +90 boost and + 300 memory hits anywhere from 1150-1228mhz on the GPU clock but nromally stays around 1160-1178. Is there a reason why it does this? The Power being used is 106% so is that whats holding me back? If so why is it able to hit 1228. Is there anyway to keep it locked at 1228? As the clocks change so does the votlage even though I have allowed overvoltage. Do your cards do this aswell? I have enabled maximum performance and single display? I have tried lower clocks and it does the exact same. Ie if I use a+50 it will be around 1136-1170. I set my Overvoltage to max, am I doing something wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> '
> Is the power limiting me? If so how safe is increasing the power limit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> http://www.techinferno.com/2013/06/29/unlocked-nvidia-gtx-780m-vbios/ Thats a mobile one right? my max vcore seems to be 1.2mv. can you send the link? I'm also scared as I have never flashed a bios. I am using the 780 ACX SC with the new bios for motherboard compatibility if that makes any difference. I am guessing my warranty is gone with this?


Hey buddy take 5 and read the front page. You will find every info you need if not just ask here and wait for replay.


----------



## malmental

skyn3t
so what's the status with your mobo, what's your plans.?


----------



## Roulette Run

For anybody who might be interested, the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF is officially on the market, I don't even have it installed yet, but as soon as I finish punching this out I'm shutting my baby down and going to it. I think these pictures show it pretty well, but this card is not white, it's more a metallic gray, but the PCB is white.


----------



## coolhandluke41

available where ?..link ?
Thanks


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> available where ?..link ?
> Thanks


http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-GeForce-Express-Graphics-78XNH5DV8PXV/dp/B00DZIFN4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375852853&sr=8-1&keywords=galaxy+gtx+780+hof

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162142


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> skyn3t
> so what's the status with your mobo, what's your plans.?


I just got the rma last night i will be sending it tomorrow morning. I`m using my z77E-ITX with one 780 on my huge 800D. For the last few days I have been busy with my work I can only do few replays on a free time. also family is back from vacation too. so Big daddy here me split myself into wife two kids and you guys LOL







but I had not forget about anything. I'm working on my mini10 making all vbios rev 3







it will be up soon. I just need some time.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just got the rma last night i will be sending it tomorrow morning. I`m using my z77E-ITX with one 780 on my huge 800D. For the last few days I have been busy with my work I can only do few replays on a free time. also family is back from vacation too. so Big daddy here me split myself into wife two kids and you guys LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had not forget about anything. I'm working on my mini10 making all vbios rev 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be up soon. I just need some time.


Just what i was looking forward to hear. Keep it up!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> For anybody who might be interested, the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF is officially on the market, I don't even have it installed yet, but as soon as I finish punching this out I'm shutting my baby down and going to it. I think these pictures show it pretty well, but this card is not white, it's more a metallic gray, but the PCB is white.


Very nice let us know how it performs and overclocks. Get some valley bench's on it ASAP!


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm using latest Precision X 4.2.1 to overclock. I have to set 3D voltages to 1.212v every single time I start my computer. It always resets to 0,925v. What is going on? I already reinstalled Precision but no help. Tried MSI Afterburner but it has tiny maximum voltage of 1.15v when voltage slider is maxed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm using latest Precision X 4.2.1 to overclock. I have to set 3D voltages to 1.212v every single time I start my computer. It always resets to 0,925v. What is going on? I already reinstalled Precision but no help. Tried MSI Afterburner but it has tiny maximum voltage of 1.15v when voltage slider is maxed.


precision x wont save the voltage in profile. every time you restart it reset's to default. this is to keep you GPU to boot to high voltage with low core clock. if you want it enable all the time I have a Gigabyte WF rev 1 in the front page with 1.212v all the time you don't even need to mess with the voltage in precision x. only core clock and memory. this is the good thing about the .36 bios rev.


----------



## Uzanar

First off: Thank you skyn3t for your awesome front page loaded with information and BIOS:es, your skyn3t vBios rev 2 has basically "fixed" my GTX 780 in terms of overclocking! Now my voltage doesn't drop when I overvolt so I can reach higher clocks!









Second: Since I'm kind of too lazy to investigate it myself, are the new BETA-drivers (326.19/326.41) better than 320.49 for overclocking or are they the same?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> First off: Thank you skyn3t for your awesome front page loaded with information and BIOS:es, your skyn3t vBios rev 2 has basically "fixed" my GTX 780 in terms of overclocking! Now my voltage doesn't drop when I overvolt so I can reach higher clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second: Since I'm kind of too lazy to investigate it myself, are the new BETA-drivers (326.19/326.41) better than 320.49 for overclocking or are they the same?


I found my self with better score in 320.49 and moded 314.22
320.49 for gaming with high OC or even with low OC in some GPU you got some crazzy artifact's but it not happen in the 314.22 but the above drivers that support the 780 GPU are good too. you may not score high like you want but it gives a stable OC. for some ppl are lucky but some don't.


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys i was just wondering alot of people say oh my temps are below 70c in all games blah blah but nobody really says there fan setting for that. I have refrence card and i idle at 28-31c and in game bf3 i am 60c with 55% fan and 72-79c with 40% (i never use that settins) what is it like for you guys?


----------



## skyn3t

this is how i look now







LOL
Mobo - Z77E-ITX my GPU is twice wider.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hey guys i was just wondering alot of people say oh my temps are below 70c in all games blah blah but nobody really says there fan setting for that. I have refrence card and i idle at 28-31c and in game bf3 i am 60c with 55% fan and 72-79c with 40% (i never use that settins) what is it like for you guys?


another thing they never said about room temp, and i bet a lot ppl here are in a warm room and want the GPU to run cool even with 80% to 100% fan profile


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is how i look now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Mobo - Z77E-ITX my GPU is twice wider.


Damn, not going to lie that size difference is a bit... awkward. LOL.

Anyways... Skyn3t, I heard you know a lot about these bios's for the GTX780 cards? Could you maybe help me with tweaking mine for my Galaxy GTX780 GC card? I don't want to brick it having only gotten it a few days ago, but I do feel like I could pump a few extra mhz out of it.


----------



## maneil99

is your bios the same as techinfernos? http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html

Is there any danger in running my card at a higher spec? Obviously there is but should I be concerned at all about it? I definitely need a higher Power slider but the bios on the main page may have compatibly issues with the acx cooler.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Damn, not going to lie that size difference is a bit... awkward. LOL.
> 
> Anyways... Skyn3t, I heard you know a lot about these bios's for the GTX780 cards? Could you maybe help me with tweaking mine for my Galaxy GTX780 GC card? I don't want to brick it having only gotten it a few days ago, but I do feel like I could pump a few extra mhz out of it.


of course, can you save the bios, zip it and upload it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> is your bios the same as techinfernos? http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
> 
> Is there any danger in running my card at a higher spec? Obviously there is but should I be concerned at all about it? I definitely need a higher Power slider but the bios on the main page may have compatibly issues with the acx cooler.


my bios is my bios Ti is his bios


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> my bios is my bios Ti is his bios


So does your bios work fine with ACX SC models? Is the method of flashing simple. seems kind of confusing


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> So does your bios work fine with ACX SC models? Is the method of flashing simple. seems kind of confusing


same method of flash.

I posted it in the 780 classy owner's but you guys need to know what i have been telling for quite some time

Here is another proof of what I have been telling you guys about memory issue and flashing bios.


Spoiler: I should not doing it but here we go : Spoiler!







Hey Crim, i just spotted you


----------



## skupples

Damn! You guys have been hard at work in here!

Extremely detailed OP skynet! +rep (from one gk110 owner to another, who cares what they call em)


----------



## maneil99

does precison X still work with a modded bios? What should I set power target too?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> does precison X still work with a modded bios? What should I set power target too?


everything works like any stock bios with advantage of 1.212v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Damn! You guys have been hard at work in here!
> 
> Extremely detailed OP skynet! +rep (from one gk110 owner to another, who cares what they call em)


----------



## tiaolipa

Sky, did you mentioned Rev3???

YAY!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Sky, did you mentioned Rev3???
> 
> YAY!!!


yes buddy rev 3


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> everything works like any stock bios with advantage of 1.212v


Which bios would you reccomend to someone with a 780 ACX SC with the latest bios that needs higher power draw? Also the new SC ACX 3A bios is on chips with a different memory type, does your ACX bios work with it?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> of course, can you save the bios, zip it and upload it.


 780GCstockrom.zip 132k .zip file


I hope this is what you need. I used nvflash to unload it from my GTX780, although I thought that I saw an easier way to grab it (via precisionx or afterburner? can't remember... maybe I was mistaken) Also I'd like to ask about the safety of flashing, or more specifically whether or not flashing can/often result(s) in hardbricks or whether or not I can always reflash by plugging in a different GPU whilst flashing the 780. I'm not particularly timid about flashing my cards, and I've done so many times in the past, I just like to know the risks involved.


----------



## Vapochilled

I have a few questions.
Just received my Swiftech sinks but i am confused about something.
I've seen different images with blue and red marks pointing out the mosfets and the places we should put the sinks.
I have a custom waterblock. So, i dont have a full WB cover. I'm working like this since the old cards. I have one universal block and then i just put new 3M tape for the mosfets and memory.
0 % cost for every new card  Tired of giving money to these suckers









Now.... can anyone point me out the things we should cool? ive seen different pictures over the web and also in EK website. So i am confused









2nd question... is it possible to check the VRM temps on a GB WF?


----------



## Roulette Run

I have some benchmark numbers from my Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. When viewing these scores, please keep in mind that these are on an AMD FX-8350 chip @ 4776MHz, using a Nactua NH-D14 cooler (air)







. There might still be a little more meat on the bone to be had, but for a single card on an AMD chip, I think these scores are pretty good.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I have some benchmark numbers from my Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. When viewing these scores, please keep in mind that these are on an AMD FX-8350 chip @ 4776MHz, using a Nactua NH-D14 cooler (air)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There might still be a little more meat on the bone to be had, but for a single card on an AMD chip, I think these scores are pretty good.


I think you need to change your quality settings to ultra if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Roulette Run

You were correct about the ultra settings, I retested and it did knock a couple hundred points off those scores.


----------



## dzb87

Anyone here using 2x780 SLI for [email protected]?
Is microstuttering a serious issue?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I think you need to change your quality settings to ultra if I'm not mistaken.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You were correct about the ultra settings, I retested and it did knock a couple hundred points off those scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's actually the ExtremeHD setting..









Like this


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

I kinda need help with my cards and SLI...

So what happened was i transfered my rig over to the MIVE-Z mobo that i recently purchased. I got the thing up and running but for some reason nVidia control panel is not showing the SLI option...

I've tried the following things to fix it...

Clean install drivers
Changing PCIe Slots
Tried 314.22 and 326.01 drivers

Both my cards have no errors and is being read properly by my mobo so i don't think it would be a seating issue... If anyone knows how to fix it, i'd appreciate it.

I'm starting to hate the damn MIVE-Z mobo... it comes with 2 bent pins and the case pins were also bent costing me two weeks down time... and now this >_>

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh that's really cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm flashing my card again tonight then ^^. It seems like my card has Elpida Memory modules then since it's almost dead stop at the memory in terms of oc (unless this post is regarding EVGA branded cards ONLY?). Btw, since there's cards not working properly with some BIOSes, maybe it's time to update the front page listing the BIOS version along the name of your modded ones to help others so that they won't get a faulty BIOS causing lot's of problems? Again, thx for your awesome work sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there's some working love for my icill card anyway


This explains totally what the "3A" Bios is all about, thanks guys









Now, what do we know about the Elpida modules, obviously they are cheaper! are they different voltages and timings ? and do we have an overclock workaround

Thanks


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You were correct about the ultra settings, I retested and it did knock a couple hundred points off those scores.


what clocks are you running at?


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> I have a few questions.
> Just received my Swiftech sinks but i am confused about something.
> I've seen different images with blue and red marks pointing out the mosfets and the places we should put the sinks.
> I have a custom waterblock. So, i dont have a full WB cover. I'm working like this since the old cards. I have one universal block and then i just put new 3M tape for the mosfets and memory.
> 0 % cost for every new card  Tired of giving money to these suckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.... can anyone point me out the things we should cool? ive seen different pictures over the web and also in EK website. So i am confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd question... is it possible to check the VRM temps on a GB WF?


Any ideas?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> precision x wont save the voltage in profile. every time you restart it reset's to default. this is to keep you GPU to boot to high voltage with low core clock. if you want it enable all the time I have a Gigabyte WF rev 1 in the front page with 1.212v all the time you don't even need to mess with the voltage in precision x. only core clock and memory. this is the good thing about the .36 bios rev.


To clarify, I want normal low idle voltages and clocks, just constant 1.212v for gaming. Is that how your bios works? I have Gigabyte reference card, currently using TI bios.


----------



## revro

@Roulette Run your heaven score is without extreme tesselation. turn it on and then your score can be compared









best
revro


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> To clarify, I want normal low idle voltages and clocks, just constant 1.212v for gaming. Is that how your bios works? I have Gigabyte reference card, currently using TI bios.


Take a look at the front page I have a gigabyte vbios that does it for you it is rev 1. Description is right below


----------



## Pandora's Box

skyn3t does your v2 modified bios work on the EVGA SC ACX with a stock bios of 80.10.3A.00.80? I'm hitting the power limit with my stock bios, need a modified bio that ups the limit.


----------



## apostolt

New correct validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ev4rv/

and the Palit super jetstream bios!

palitsjsGK110.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## Roulette Run

OK, Here goes, I retested both the Unigine benchmarks in the "extreme" mode, the Heaven benchmark doesn't give the HD option unless I have an out of date version. I ran these tests on stock BIOS and on stock settings. I am new to video card overclocking, but I tried using Precision X to adjust different settings, including boosting the voltage and at times actually seemed to hurt the performance I was getting. I guess, I need to take a class on video card, especially video card with boost overclocking, because nothing I tried to do seemed to improve performance over the stock settings. These two scores were had running a very respectable CPU (AMD FX-8350) overclock of 4876MHz. (on air).


----------



## hypespazm

Ive been gone from here for a few weeks what have I missed??


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Ive been gone from here for a few weeks what have I missed??


Welp, here's your last post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6250#post_20463436

Only 92 pages since then, you should be able to get through that in an hour or two!


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> To clarify, I want normal low idle voltages and clocks, just constant 1.212v for gaming. Is that how your bios works? I have Gigabyte reference card, currently using TI bios.


I also have a gigabyte card. It max out with rev2 bios at 1172/3470


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> To clarify, I want normal low idle voltages and clocks, just constant 1.212v for gaming. Is that how your bios works? I have Gigabyte reference card, currently using TI bios.


I also have a gigabyte card. It max out with rev2 bios at 1172/3470


----------



## hypespazm

omy gawdddd 92 pages!!! lol


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Any ideas?


Bump


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You were correct about the ultra settings, I retested and it did knock a couple hundred points off those scores.


Heaven 4.0 seems to be a slight bit buggy... I normally have to run the test multiple times to get consistent results.

The first test always comes out the lowest.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> omy gawdddd 92 pages!!! lol


Mostly just people talking about flashed bios and comparing scores nothing big. The usual troubleshooting and questions.

There was the classified excitement though and a few pages of people testing their classy's.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Sky, did you mentioned Rev3???
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes buddy rev 3
Click to expand...

Omggg sky do we get gigabyte wf edition 780 rev 3 bios ....

This bios is for rev 1 GPUs or can we flash on rev 2 GPUs as well

Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## maneil99

My nvflash is acting weird, i cannot input commands


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> My nvflash is acting weird, i cannot input commands


Shift-click on the folder background and click "Open command window here". Then you can type "nvflash" with the proper parameters.

You should familiarize yourself with how to use the command prompt. Here's a summary: http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spr05/cos126/cmd-prompt.html


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Shift-click on the folder background and click "Open command window here". Then you can type "nvflash" with the proper parameters.
> 
> You should familiarize yourself with how to use the command prompt. Here's a summary: http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spr05/cos126/cmd-prompt.html


Some posts ago, someone succesfully flashed draging the bios.rom over nvflash.exe









I found that really strange, and told him to not do so, but acording to his screenshots it worked.


----------



## HeliXpc

Hey guys i have a GTX 780 SC evga reference model, i flashed the skynet bios and my voltage was stuck on 1.3v, with stock bios my max voltage is at 1.87 volts, I have the .37 version bios, what can i do to get a higher power target and more voltage, the thread is huge so any help is appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## anticommon

@Skyn3t

Did you get a chance to look at that bios I uploaded? Thanks.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Hey guys i have a GTX 780 SC evga reference model, i flashed the skynet bios and my voltage was stuck on 1.3v, with stock bios my max voltage is at 1.87 volts, I have the .37 version bios, what can i do to get a higher power target and more voltage, the thread is huge so any help is appreciated, thanks in advance


All the information you seek is at the front page.

With any of the bios there you will be able to scale your voltage all the way untill 1212mv.

More than 1212mv isn't safe at a stock board card such as the SC.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> All the information you seek is at the front page.
> 
> With any of the bios there you will be able to scale your voltage all the way untill 1212mv.
> 
> More than 1212mv isn't safe at a stock board card such as the SC.


I have tried the skynet bios like i said, the one on the front page and my voltage was stuck on 1.3v......


----------



## maneil99

Okay well it flashed but I am using windows 8 and it actied a bit funny. whenever I did a nvflash command in CMD it executed it in another window that asked for permission, is this normal? Do I need to reinstall my drivers? if so do I go to advanced and do clean install or remove them completely?


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Okay well it flashed but I am using windows 8 and it actied a bit funny. whenever I did a nvflash command in CMD it executed it in another window that asked for permission, is this normal? Do I need to reinstall my drivers? if so do I go to advanced and do clean install or remove them completely?


Windows 7+ have a lot of security measures in place, so it was probably prompting you to do an administrative action, which is fine.

You should not need to reinstall the drivers. Your card may now be detected as a different brand but the existing drivers should handle that seamlessly. If not, go ahead and reinstall.


----------



## voozers

Ok so I tried locking the fan speed to 80%. Fans got really loud and my temps were around 73C maxed out (with side panel on), which is still warmer than a lot of people. I'm still gonna go with my exhaust fan idea, I think pulling heat out of the case will help a lot.

At idle it's 39C with 80%, not much better than before.


----------



## alancsalt

No word on the GTX 780 Lightning that was supposedly being released on the 7th or 8th of this month?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Does anyone have picture or confirm the memory quality ( Samsung or Elpida )on Galaxy GTX 780 HOF recently available for sale ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No word on the GTX 780 Lightning that was supposedly being released on the 7th or 8th of this month?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Does anyone have picture or confirm the memory quality ( Samsung or Elpida )on Galaxy GTX 780 HOF recently available for sale ?


Not yet, but we do have a member in our club that just got the HOF but it still in transit with the carrier. we still waiting for him to post pics and his review. let's hope they don't messed up the memory chip on that one too.

hope.....


----------



## Vapochilled

Anyone can advise about the sinks?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I thing all the Samsung will end up on Maxwell


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I thing all the Samsung will end up on Maxwell


that sounds like insider knowledge....


----------



## anticommon

I believe my card (Galaxy GTX780 GC) has the samsung memory modules, but I can't get anything over +300 on the memory. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No word on the GTX 780 Lightning that was supposedly being released on the 7th or 8th of this month?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Does anyone have picture or confirm the memory quality ( Samsung or Elpida )on Galaxy GTX 780 HOF recently available for sale ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, but we do have a member in our club that just got the HOF but it still in transit with the carrier. we still waiting for him to post pics and his review. let's hope they don't messed up the memory chip on that one too.
> 
> hope.....
Click to expand...

He has posted one bench....at stock with an FX chip...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/510#post_20576619


----------



## Roulette Run

I have the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and I just finished running OC tests on 3D Mark 11 and here are my specs and final settings where I was able to remain stable:

CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4876MHz.
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0
Memory: G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX
Antec CP-850 PSU
Nactua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
Western Digital 500GB 7200RPM HDD (SATA)

I used the EVGA Precision X GPU tuner on the stock Galaxy bios.

Power Target = 126% or maximum
Temperature Target = 85%
GPU Clock Offset = +168MHz.
Memory Clock Offset = +27
Power = +38mV or maximum




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990041

Now, I'm getting ready to go post this info over on the Top 30 3D Mark11 score list thread and blow away the top AMD score I posted earlier using stock settings, this is going to put me almost 1000 pts. ahead of the next closest AMD competitor.


----------



## maneil99

From what i understand with the elipta memory you can OC your gpu clock without worrying about the mem clock. Plus even eith an extra 600mhz memory oc you will get a better performanced increase with a 5-10mhz increase


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> From what i understand with the elipta memory you can OC your gpu clock without worrying about the mem clock. Plus even eith an extra 600mhz memory oc you will get a better performanced increase with a 5-10mhz increase


Actually, I set the Power Target to max., the Temperature Target to 85%, the Power to max., next I began bumping up the GPU clock only until it topped out, then backed it off just a little, next I began adjusting up the Memory Clock until it became unstable and what you see is what I got, but if you go to the chart on the front page, I just blew away the next closest AMD score which I posted earlier today using this same CPU and stock GPU settings. I actually learned to do it this way by watching this video:


----------



## Pandora's Box

1270 core, 6200 mem, 1.212volts

messing around with unlocked bios


----------



## YounGMessiah

Just a few hours ago I became the owner of a SC ACX GPU 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z6wrg/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Does anyone have picture or confirm the memory quality ( Samsung or Elpida )on Galaxy GTX 780 HOF recently available for sale ?


I think this is what you're looking for, if you click on the pictures, it will give you a blown up view.

http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/galaxy-gtx-780-hall-of-fame-edition-stripped-naked-close-up/


----------



## brunkxcz

it will give you a blown up view.


----------



## Uzanar

What would you say about periodically running a reference GTX 780 on 1.2V in demanding games skyn3t?
I ask you because I can imagine that you have a bit of knowledge about GTX 780 behind your forehead but if anyone else here has got proper knowledge about this as well so please don't let me stop you!

The thing is that I have noticed that in demanding I games my power% is not as high at all as it is in Heaven 4.0 for example. Since I have a reference-card this means that I can reach higher clocks because the reference GTX 780 is always bottlenecked by the power target due to it's lack of "good" power-delivery.

In Battlefield 3 for example I can run the card at 1215MHz on the core and 6800MHz on the memory without almost any power target-throttling as I would get in a benchmark.
In a benchmark my max OC is about 1176MHz/6600MHz.

The thing in games though is that in order to have those yummy overclocks I need about 1.2V and I'm wondering how much that actually affects the card? I am planning to keep my GTX 780 about 3-4 years and going SLI in about 1-2 years, do you think that my GTX 780 would survive that long if I ran it at 1.2V say 4 hours every day?

Share your knowledge about very overvolted graphics cards from the past like the 8800GTX and if they stil "live" or if they died quite early. Every frame counts when playing at 120Hz but I don't want to risk that my card dies before 2016/2017...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Does anyone have picture or confirm the memory quality ( Samsung or Elpida )on Galaxy GTX 780 HOF recently available for sale ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is what you're looking for, if you click on the pictures, it will give you a blown up view.
> 
> http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/galaxy-gtx-780-hall-of-fame-edition-stripped-naked-close-up/
Click to expand...

Thank you Sir


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Thank you Sir


Elpida...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Thank you Sir


Haven't settled on one yet or waiting for the MSI? Typically, Galaxy goes off w/ a custom pcb and there may be no fc block for it. Learned that when looking into their 4gb 680s a few months back. MSI and EVGA have a better chance of getting a block.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Okay well it flashed but I am using windows 8 and it actied a bit funny. whenever I did a nvflash command in CMD it executed it in another window that asked for permission, is this normal? Do I need to reinstall my drivers? if so do I go to advanced and do clean install or remove them completely?


don't worry about UAC it happen to everyone with UAC enable it is a just warning to let you know that you going to operate CMD as a admin.

Please follow this guide below.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> @Skyn3t
> 
> Did you get a chance to look at that bios I uploaded? Thanks.


Not yet.

Please follow this guide below.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Omggg sky do we get gigabyte wf edition 780 rev 3 bios ....
> 
> This bios is for rev 1 GPUs or can we flash on rev 2 GPUs as well
> 
> Sent from my A600 using Tapatalk 4


I'm work on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Anyone can advise about the sinks?


what do you want to know? which better heat sink for 780? it all depends how you setup is. most ppl find the ACX "I mean double fan sink" better for single card less noise. but many like the reference card that blows the hot air outside the case through the back with hi flow bracket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I believe my card (Galaxy GTX780 GC) has the samsung memory modules, but I can't get anything over +300 on the memory. Kinda frustrating.


you are not alone buddy.

Please follow this guide below.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He has posted one bench....at stock with an FX chip...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/510#post_20576619


Thank's for sharing it I did missed that one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I have the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and I just finished running OC tests on 3D Mark 11 and here are my specs and final settings where I was able to remain stable:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4876MHz.
> Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2.0
> Memory: G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> Antec CP-850 PSU
> Nactua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> Western Digital 500GB 7200RPM HDD (SATA)
> 
> I used the EVGA Precision X GPU tuner on the stock Galaxy bios.
> 
> Power Target = 126% or maximum
> Temperature Target = 85%
> GPU Clock Offset = +168MHz.
> Memory Clock Offset = +27
> Power = +38mV or maximum
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1603540/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990041
> 
> Now, I'm getting ready to go post this info over on the Top 30 3D Mark11 score list thread and blow away the top AMD score I posted earlier using stock settings, this is going to put me almost 1000 pts. ahead of the next closest AMD competitor.


Nice score buddy. keep it up and push that horse a bit more. I know it can do more









Please follow this guide below.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunkxcz*
> 
> it will give you a blown up view.


Please follow this guide below.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> What would you say about periodically running a reference GTX 780 on 1.2V in demanding games skyn3t?
> I ask you because I can imagine that you have a bit of knowledge about GTX 780 behind your forehead but if anyone else here has got proper knowledge about this as well so please don't let me stop you!
> 
> The thing is that I have noticed that in demanding I games my power% is not as high at all as it is in Heaven 4.0 for example. Since I have a reference-card this means that I can reach higher clocks because the reference GTX 780 is always bottlenecked by the power target due to it's lack of "good" power-delivery.
> 
> In Battlefield 3 for example I can run the card at 1215MHz on the core and 6800MHz on the memory without almost any power target-throttling as I would get in a benchmark.
> In a benchmark my max OC is about 1176MHz/6600MHz.
> 
> The thing in games though is that in order to have those yummy overclocks I need about 1.2V and I'm wondering how much that actually affects the card? I am planning to keep my GTX 780 about 3-4 years and going SLI in about 1-2 years, do you think that my GTX 780 would survive that long if I ran it at 1.2V say 4 hours every day?
> 
> Share your knowledge about very overvolted graphics cards from the past like the 8800GTX and if they stil "live" or if they died quite early. Every frame counts when playing at 120Hz but I don't want to risk that my card dies before 2016/2017...


you fine with 1.2v for few hours a day. its not going to hurt it. if you are folding 24/7 then it will be a problem. in less than a year the gpu will degradate very bad.

Please follow this guide below.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info

For all you of new members that has not filled the form use the front page or link below
*Rules: You must have GPU-Z Validation or your form will be auto deleted.*
*Google Spreadsheet.*
*Form: GTX 780 Owners*


----------



## skyn3t

@ oOGioG7Oo can you post here your GPU Validation or pm the link please. the link you used in the owner's form is wrong and invalid. thank you.


----------



## maneil99

1.212v vs 1.2v shouldn't make much of a difference right? Whats the best stress testing program? I seem to have found a good OC that peaks at 82c/300w. I want to try and lower the vcore if possible. How does Heaven compare to most games temp wise/stablity wise. I haven't found any game as demanding as crysis 3


----------



## tiaolipa

I'm just hard guessing as I have never seen a video card degrade.

my worries with my 780s are that they are reference cards, and I'm usually afraid of stressing the periferals on the board like the capacitors as they are not meant for overclock as on the non-reference cards.

I don't believe that 1212mv would haste the degradation on gk110. I had the gtx680 not for too long but my old gtx580 twin frozer runned on vmoded bios at 1213mv (stock max is 1175mv if I still remember) for more than a year. I sold it to a friend who runs the card overclocked untill today without issues as long as I know. My 680 also runned on max overvoltage stock bios allowed. But sold it after 6 months for a 690 (also maxed voltages) which I had for only 2 months before the 780s.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> 1.212v vs 1.2v shouldn't make much of a difference right? Whats the best stress testing program? I seem to have found a good OC that peaks at 82c/300w. I want to try and lower the vcore if possible. How does Heaven compare to most games temp wise/stablity wise. I haven't found any game as demanding as crysis 3


the most stressing game for me is Metro Last Light on the swamp level.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> the most stressing game for me is Metro Last Light on the swamp level.


yup.

can you give a go on this








what z77 mobo ?


----------



## maneil99

Is the swamp mission referring to the level you go at the start with the really mean sniper girl?
Crysis 3 for me just kicks my card and CPU's ass, it hits 6-7c higher on my CPU then anything gamewise, 11c higher then even Crysis 3


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Is the swamp mission referring to the level you go at the start with the really mean sniper girl?
> Crysis 3 for me just kicks my card and CPU's ass, it hits 6-7c higher on my CPU then anything gamewise, 11c higher then even Crysis 3


no, its a mid game level where you must cross a swamp to get gas on an airplane to start the engine of a ferry to get you out and meet your team on a church

EDIT: by far, the most stressing thing I faced was 3dmark firestrike extreme. But only the extreme.
on stock bios I had to lower my overclock 5 steps. On Sky's bios only two.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> no, its a mid game level where you must cross a swamp to get gas on an airplane to start the engine of a ferry to get you out and meet your team on a church
> 
> EDIT: by far, the most stressing thing I faced was 3dmark firestrike extreme. But only the extreme.
> on stock bios I had to lower my overclock 5 steps. On Sky's bios only two.


Do I need to pay to access the settings like in 3dmark?


----------



## Inglewood78

Just replaced my gtx 770s with EVGA SC 780 ACXs. Running 1.2ghz core and 3.3ghz memory.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Do I need to pay to access the settings like in 3dmark?


For the extreme yes. They were on a sale on steam once...
but firestrike is on 3dmark (not 3dmark11). If you bought it, it is there.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> For the extreme yes. They were on a sale on steam once...
> but firestrike is on 3dmark (not 3dmark11). If you bought it, it is there.


Not sure if EVGA still giving a free copy of 3DMark13 (ie firestrike et comp.), ??? Gotta get a qualifying evga gpu though









I got my copy


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Just replaced my gtx 770s with EVGA SC 780 ACXs. Running 1.2ghz core and 3.3ghz memory.


DAMNN that looks good. Kinda makes my white phantom look like crapola even though I spent so much time on it.

On another note... I may be switching to a Galaxy GTX780 HOF edition. If all goes well...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> Just replaced my gtx 770s with EVGA SC 780 ACXs. Running 1.2ghz core and 3.3ghz memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice move bro







and welcome to our club.

@ThErEx please post here or PM with valid GPU-Z link


----------



## maneil99

Your bios won't help with memory OCing will it? I have one of the ****tier memory chips and can only get + 300. No point in wasting time stablizing with the new bios right? also after flashing I shutdown instead of rebooting, when I turned my computer on my internet didn't work and precision X's max power was the same, after rebooting it was unlcoked, this is normal?


----------



## HellRazOoR

Which gtx 780 is best atm?
I am thinking about getting Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC or Gigabyte Windforce..
Do you think there is a better buy?
Should I wait for msi lightning release.. I am so confused :S


----------



## revro

i think evga is great but in my country slovakia/eu its like 50-70eur more than gigabyte 780 OC

best
revro


----------



## zpaf

This is my Palit reference GTX780..
Anyone know if this is for warranty purposes ?
I am thinking to replace stock cooler with an http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/554/sCategory/2182


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> This is my Palit reference GTX780..
> Anyone know if this is for warranty purposes ?
> I am thinking to replace stock cooler with an http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/554/sCategory/2182


Yes, that's the idea, braking the seal voids warranty


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> This is my Palit reference GTX780..
> Anyone know if this is for warranty purposes ?
> I am thinking to replace stock cooler with an http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/554/sCategory/2182
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why are you planning to do that? The reference-cooler is so damn sexy and it's not that loud either if you have proper cooling in your chassi








I'd keep the warranty and the cooler if I were you, it's not like a new cooler helps you get to higher clocks since you have a reference-card like me which is limited by the power target...


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Ok so I tried locking the fan speed to 80%. Fans got really loud and my temps were around 73C maxed out (with side panel on), which is still warmer than a lot of people. I'm still gonna go with my exhaust fan idea, I think pulling heat out of the case will help a lot.
> 
> At idle it's 39C with 80%, not much better than before.


What case do you have!? That is way too hot


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> This is my Palit reference GTX780..
> Anyone know if this is for warranty purposes ?
> I am thinking to replace stock cooler with an http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/554/sCategory/2182


It doesn matter the cooler requires u to glue on heatsinks once installed you cannot go back to the refrence. You are off waranty


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Why are you planning to do that? The reference-cooler is so damn sexy and it's not that loud either if you have proper cooling in your chassi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd keep the warranty and the cooler if I were you, it's not like a new cooler helps you get to higher clocks since you have a reference-card like me which is limited by the power target...


Yes I agree about sexy but I disagree about loud.
I have to keep fan at 80% and this is too loud for me.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Yes I agree about sexy but I disagree about loud.
> I have to keep fan at 80% and this is too loud for me.


Yeah 80% is the "barrier" where the reference-cooler doesn't make you that happy but I never really reach that point myself.
How does the fan-setup look in your chassi and have you configured a fan curve for 85C instead of 80C? Because the card throttles at 85C so keeping it below 80C is kind of pointless and just makes it noisy.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Yes I agree about sexy but I disagree about loud.
> I have to keep fan at 80% and this is too loud for me.


If you think that putting this on your card will magically make you no longer need 80% fan speed you are wrong this lowers temps maybe 5-10c and you need to glue stuff making it impossible to put old cooler back on making your warranty useless. If your card is hot that it is on 80% with idle temps get new case fans or q new case.


----------



## zpaf




----------



## browbr00

Hi guys i bought a gainward gtx 780 3g and the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid LCS Cooler.
being an idiot and full of anticipation I didnt test the card before i went ahead and installed the cooler. also wasn't aware it voided the warranty.
someone please tell me there is a way to recrouperate some of the 800+ i spent on this now paperweight as its doa confirmed in another machine.
basically are any of the companys ever going to be slightly willing to replace or fix it?

Cheers
Boyd


----------



## YounGMessiah

Are you sure you didnt do something to the card? Anyways what some people suggested to me is just take off the custom cooler, use heat gun to take heat sinks if need be and put all the other stuff back on


----------



## browbr00

yeah i was super super careful with doing it everything is lined up perfectly im certain it couldn't of been something i did.
how hot will it need to be to remove the thermal adhesive because i really made sure they where super clean and glued on properly. unless there is some easy way of getting them off im not expecting them to be salvageable.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Well most heat guns have some standard power/temperatures, so im sure any from the store would do.. And next time when you buy a new GPU, test it first for a few days then install the cooler.. Just my advice


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *browbr00*
> 
> yeah i was super super careful with doing it everything is lined up perfectly im certain it couldn't of been something i did.
> how hot will it need to be to remove the thermal adhesive because i really made sure they where super clean and glued on properly. unless there is some easy way of getting them off im not expecting them to be salvageable.


Be very careful with a heat gun, it will take the memory chip off, remove what's not glued and look at everything very carefully and maybe you will find something that is shorting out etc..like Vrm heatsink


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Guess what was waiting for me when I got home last night









Can't wait to get this guy hooked up. Do I need to reinstall drivers though? I'm running 320.49 with SLI 470's. Should I uninstall the drivers before hooking up the 780 or should it be pretty plug and play?


----------



## Marrv

Just reinstall the drivers


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Lucius*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what was waiting for me when I got home last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get this guy hooked up. Do I need to reinstall drivers though? I'm running 320.49 with SLI 470's. Should I uninstall the drivers before hooking up the 780 or should it be pretty plug and play?


I think I would install your card, start your system and use the installation software that came with the card, then look to see if you can find any kind of driver updates that might have been issued since the printing of the installation CD.


----------



## YounGMessiah

What I did was remove all traces of my GTX 680, by doing full uninstalls of the drivers and experience. Then popped my 780 in and installed drivers and its beast now


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Awesome sounds good guys. I'll uninstall the drivers before hand.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Lucius*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what was waiting for me when I got home last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get this guy hooked up. Do I need to reinstall drivers though? I'm running 320.49 with SLI 470's. Should I uninstall the drivers before hooking up the 780 or should it be pretty plug and play?


Who got the bed last night ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *browbr00*
> 
> yeah i was super super careful with doing it everything is lined up perfectly im certain it couldn't of been something i did.
> how hot will it need to be to remove the thermal adhesive because i really made sure they where super clean and glued on properly. unless there is some easy way of getting them off im not expecting them to be salvageable.


don't use heat gun. you may damage some components. go to your local home depot or any hardware store or any paint store and look for *Mineral spirit* or if you have *WD40* at home use it. with your fingers nails or a credit card you can remove it easy. just get this

Mineral spirit or WD40
paper Towel
Credit card or your finger nails


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Lucius*
> 
> Awesome sounds good guys. I'll uninstall the drivers before hand.


Really not required, just find your instal files and do a custom install, Uncheck what you don't want but check perform clean install at the bottom


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Thank you Sir
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't settled on one yet or waiting for the MSI? Typically, Galaxy goes off w/ a custom pcb and there may be no fc block for it. Learned that when looking into their 4gb 680s a few months back. MSI and EVGA have a better chance of getting a block.
Click to expand...

Still can't decide I have this one here and was going to get HOF but it looks like they both have same RAM ICs ( I might swap it to MSI tho )
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/690#post_20583464


----------



## skyn3t

For all of you that keep complaining about fan noise. Keep in mind fan noise come since the gpu wqs made lol. If you want a quite gpu you must go water cooling and deal with the fans in the radiator. Cheap and good does not exist. You must pay the price for good and good.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Lucius*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what was waiting for me when I got home last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get this guy hooked up. Do I need to reinstall drivers though? I'm running 320.49 with SLI 470's. Should I uninstall the drivers before hooking up the 780 or should it be pretty plug and play?


Like someone said before, 320.49 is correct you don't need to uninstall anything. The drivers are good for the 780.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I'm surprised you guys aren't waiting on custom designed 780s with better circuitry + more memory. That's what I'd get if I were in the market for a 780.


there went be any with more memory


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I'm surprised you guys aren't waiting on custom designed 780s with better circuitry + more memory. That's what I'd get if I were in the market for a 780.


there won't be any with more memory


----------



## trickeh2k

Hmm... if I look at some of the other scores, then this score doesn't look to be all that bad. This is with the rev 1 acx bios i think (can't remember) with core at 1215Mhz boost and somewhere around 6450-6490Mhz, all on air. Gfx score 15443

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6884132


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *browbr00*
> 
> Hi guys i bought a gainward gtx 780 3g and the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid LCS Cooler.
> being an idiot and full of anticipation I didnt test the card before i went ahead and installed the cooler. also wasn't aware it voided the warranty.
> someone please tell me there is a way to recrouperate some of the 800+ i spent on this now paperweight as its doa confirmed in another machine.
> basically are any of the companys ever going to be slightly willing to replace or fix it?
> 
> Cheers
> Boyd


Nope your screwed


----------



## Uzanar

Does anyone have any idea if you can "solve" this noise that some GTX 780's appearantly are making? 




It's not my video but I have the exact same thing and it's almost as bad as having coil whine in idle. It doesn't sound *that* much but the rest of my computer is almost dead silent (Which is my goal, a silent computer in idle). When I don't listen to music and just surf the web that sound is seriously close to give me a headache because I hate "weird" sounds like that.
A normal fan noise isn't that bad but when it's sounds like coil whine and this I just can't stand it.

I've tried to live with it since I bought the card but I'm seriously starting to go mad because of this thing. The sad part is that the card is so good in every other way such as the performance, the price I got it for, the low fan noise overall so I really like the card but that noise.... *Ugh!*

I'm sure that more people's GTX 780s have this so I'm wondering if there's *any* way to fix it? If you guys can help me "solve" this I'd be in your debt forever


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if you can "solve" this noise that some GTX 780's appearantly are making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my video but I have the exact same thing and it's almost as bad as having coil whine in idle. It doesn't sound *that* much but the rest of my computer is almost dead silent (Which is my goal, a silent computer in idle). When I don't listen to music and just surf the web that sound is seriously close to give me a headache because I hate "weird" sounds like that.
> A normal fan noise isn't that bad but when it's sounds like coil whine and this I just can't stand it.
> 
> I've tried to live with it since I bought the card but I'm seriously starting to go mad because of this thing. The sad part is that the card is so good in every other way such as the performance, the price I got it for, the low fan noise overall so I really like the card but that noise.... *Ugh!*
> 
> I'm sure that more people's GTX 780s have this so I'm wondering if there's *any* way to fix it? If you guys can help me "solve" this I'd be in your debt forever


Well the video suggests fan rattling which seems correct. What i would suggest is to confirm this though. Follow these instructions CAREFULLY.
1) take card out of sytem unplug from power
2) take thing piece of anything but metal and try to move fan like it normally would.
3) if the sound is indeed from the fan the you should try to get something to make a more smooth spin its possible that the oil isnt providin good connection which is making that noise so add more oil etc.
4) if none of the above works then try applying light pressure to the center of the fan


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Well the video suggests fan rattling which seems correct. What i would suggest is to confirm this though. Follow these instructions CAREFULLY.
> 1) take card out of sytem unplug from power
> 2) take thing piece of anything but metal and try to move fan like it normally would.
> 3) if the sound is indeed from the fan the you should try to get something to make a more smooth spin its possible that the oil isnt providin good connection which is making that noise so add more oil etc.
> 4) if none of the above works then try applying light pressure to the center of the fan


So what you're saying is that I should try to spin the fan manually with a non-metal object and if I hear that sound I should try putting oil somewhere? I don't see how that wouldn't void the warranty instantly


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> So what you're saying is that I should try to spin the fan manually with a non-metal object and if I hear that sound I should try putting oil somewhere? I don't see how that wouldn't void the warranty instantly


No It's a fault with the Fan. I have the exact same problem and have been trying to find someone with a cooler for sale.

If we could get enough people with this problem to contact Nvidia maybe they can just send us some new fans, they are easy to fit.

Quality control on the fans was bad on the 6 series also, but many have noisy PC's so do not hear it !!


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Well the video suggests fan rattling which seems correct. What i would suggest is to confirm this though. Follow these instructions CAREFULLY.
> 1) take card out of sytem unplug from power
> 2) take thing piece of anything but metal and try to move fan like it normally would.
> 3) if the sound is indeed from the fan the you should try to get something to make a more smooth spin its possible that the oil isnt providin good connection which is making that noise so add more oil etc.
> 4) if none of the above works then try applying light pressure to the center of the fan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> No It's a fault with the Fan. I have the exact same problem and have been trying to find someone with a cooler for sale.
> 
> If we could get enough people with this problem to contact Nvidia maybe they can just send us some new fans, they are easy to fit.
> 
> Quality control on the fans was bad on the 6 series also, but many have noisy PC's so do not hear it !!
> 
> Anyone have a cooler for sale ?


I gotta say though, I put some light pressure to the center of the fan like "itzzdannn" said and the noise got *severely* reduced. When I booted up the computer I could barely hear it but after about 5 minutes it started to get higher and now it's like 50% of how loud it was first.

I noticed that you could push the fan quite a bit into it's socket or whatever it's called. Depending on how hard you push it can "click" two times when you push it in.
The question is if this simply is the nature of the reference-cooler? Because the comments in the Youtube-video I linked claimed that they had it too so maybe it's a universal thing?


----------



## trickeh2k

Mine doesn't heavy any rattle noise at all, faint coil whine in 3d mark 11 sometimes, but that's it.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Mine doesn't heavy any rattle noise at all, faint coil whine in 3d mark 11 sometimes, but that's it.


You definitely don't have the reference cooler though, you have a Godzilla on your card


----------



## Marrv

No it's not, I had 2 new 680's 1 ran fine but had a noisy fan the other had a faulty voltage control, I swapped the coolers and returned just 1 card.

the fans have small brushless motors that can click, the bearings can have poor seals that dump the lubricant...If you have a good one it will last for years also some can make a Whine at low/medium speeds again shoddy quality control.


----------



## YounGMessiah

My sexy 780


----------



## woomdawg

I have an EVGA GTX 780 Sc ACX, can anyone point me in the direction of the right bios I should flash to my GPU? I am thinking Version 2?
Also is there a gui based flash tool?


----------



## YounGMessiah

The out of box settings are epic, why change it ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> The out of box settings are epic, why change it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


THIS..
try just clocking it with eVGA Precision first..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> THIS..
> try just clocking it with eVGA Precision first..


Come on mal... you telling me you are still on stock bios?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> THIS..
> try just clocking it with eVGA Precision first..
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mal... you telling me you are still on stock bios?
Click to expand...

hold that thought....









currently back on OEM BIOS, was using 'skyn3t' WF3 rev 01 BIOS until my conversation with GiggleByte RMA.
not sure if I wanna RMA it or not for the newer version.









I have the rev 01 version and now they have the rev 02 version.
besides the power connectors they made some changes to the VRM system too as well as locked down the voltage more.
I think I can still flash BIOS to bypass that, looking into it.
ASIC scores are a little higher though.


----------



## woomdawg

I need more voltage, I have Oc'd with precision x and I get a decent OC of 1171 but I can not go any higher. That is with PT at 106 and voltage all the way up. I barley get over 70 degrees.


----------



## skupples

Joker, the one thing NV solemnly swore on was 780 staying at 3gigs.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Come on mal... you telling me you are still on stock bios?


he may not really, cuz...

continue right below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hold that thought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently back on OEM BIOS, was using 'skyn3t' WF3 rev 01 BIOS until my conversation with GiggleByte RMA.
> not sure if I wanna RMA it or not for the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rev 01 version and now they have the rev 02 version.
> besides the power connectors they made some changes to the VRM system too as well as locked down the voltage more.
> I think I can still flash BIOS to bypass that, looking into it.
> ASIC scores are a little higher though.


good to because...

continue right below

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I need more voltage, I have Oc'd with precision x and I get a decent OC of 1171 but I can not go any higher. That is with PT at 106 and voltage all the way up. I barley get over 70 degrees.


I may have a fix because

Rev 3 is in phase of test







based on HOF bios 80.10.3A.00.2B


----------



## Brianmz

Anyone know what size are the EVGA Gtx 780 backplate screws, and Hydrocopper block screws as well? MY ocd is killing me and I want to replace the missing screws.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Anyone know what size are the EVGA Gtx 780 backplate screws, and Hydrocopper block screws as well? MY ocd is killing me and I want to replace the missing screws.


call evga or email them, or go to evga forum and look for EVGA_jacob


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Anyone know what size are the EVGA Gtx 780 backplate screws, and Hydrocopper block screws as well? MY ocd is killing me and I want to replace the missing screws.


temporarily take one of the other screws out and walk it in to your local hardware store.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> he may not really, cuz...
> 
> continue right below
> good to because...
> 
> continue right below
> I may have a fix because
> 
> Rev 3 is in phase of test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on HOF bios 80.10.3A.00.2B


Are you saying I will be able to get more voltage ?







That would be awesome !!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> temporarily take one of the other screws out and walk it in to your local hardware store.


screw that size I doubt it. Only at ace hardware full loaded this is the only place I can think of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Are you saying I will be able to get more voltage ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome !!


for a standard GTX 780 1.212v only.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> temporarily take one of the other screws out and walk it in to your local hardware store.


A bit hard over here, mostly construction and home projects hardware stores, was thinking of ordering them online or something =/


----------



## voozers

Hey guys for sli, it's best to try to do the same overclock for both gpus right even if one gpu can go slightly further?


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Hey guys for sli, it's best to try to do the same overclock for both gpus right even if one gpu can go slightly further?


Yep, sli down to the weakest card, just sync them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> A bit hard over here, mostly construction and home projects hardware stores, was thinking of ordering them online or something =/


You should be able to match them up on a schematic some where on google, or EVGA's site.


----------



## skyn3t

skyn3t vbios rev 3
based on HOF bios
80.10.3A.00.2B








thanks to Roulette Run for provide me the bios. the defaul PT on the HOF was 126% of 250w = 314w at stock bios because of the custom pcb and vrm







bios memoey is Elpida

All changes was made to fit this bios in all GTX 780 " I have no plan right now to make any more brand bios because you can use this bios on any GTX 780


Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
Default power target = 350W @ 100%
Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV








Boost Enable ( still work on it ) looks like with boost enable score increase a bit
Boost Disable score still the same or lowered a bit by 0.02 to 0.03
It may be my RiG now I'm runing my GPU at stock and only 4 GB memory on my z77E-ITX







( I wish I had my z68 running now or z77 mobo ) RMA still running dunno when it going to be replaced or if it will be replaced.









PS: I don't know what memory I'm running but it looks like is Elpida on this slow GPU the other GPU must be Samsung memory

3A version you can use in any GPU. All GPU shipped from factory with 3A are not stable with .36 and .37 bios's. This is why EVGA forum got flooded with many ppl complain after flashing the .3A bios to .37 bios because the .37 was the latest bios mentioned by EVGA. "sorry buy they messed up on this"

This score was on my slower GTX 780 ACX with Hydro copper Block.


----------



## King4x4

REPPED!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skyn3t vbios rev 3
> based on HOF bios
> 80.10.3A.00.2B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to Roulette Run for provide me the bios. the defaul PT on the HOF was 126% of 250w = 314w at stock bios because of the custom pcb and vrm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios memoey is Elpida
> 
> All changes was made to fit this bios in all GTX 780 " I have no plan right now to make any more brand bios because you can use this bios on any GTX 780
> 
> 
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> Default power target = 350W @ 100%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boost Enable ( still work on it ) looks like with boost enable score increase a bit
> Boost Disable score still the same or lowered a bit by 0.02 to 0.03
> It may be my RiG now I'm runing my GPU at stock and only 4 GB memory on my z77E-ITX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I wish I had my z68 running now or z77 mobo ) RMA still running dunno when it going to be replaced or if it will be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I don't know what memory I'm running but it looks like is Elpida on this slow GPU the other GPU must be Samsung memory
> 
> *3A version you can use in any GPU.* *All GPU shipped from factory with .36 and .37 are not stable with 3A bios*. This is why EVGA forum got flooded with many ppl complain after flashing the .3A bios to .37 bios because the .37 was the latest bios mentioned by EVGA. "sorry bu they messed up on this"
> 
> This score was on my slower GTX 780 ACX with Hydro copper Block.


This is confusing the way you said it ?

So since I have a bios of .36 shipped from factory then if I use 3A its not stable ? According the the second statement. I should not use 3A. But going by the first statement in green I would be okay.

Edit : I think you meant to say
*"All GPU shipped from factory with 3A are not stable with 36 and .37 bios's"*

Edit2 :
How does the HOF bios compare to your other Bios ?
Are you getting higher clocks ?
.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is confusing the way you said it ?
> 
> So since I have a bios of .36 shipped from factory then if I use 3A its not stable ? According the the second statement. I should not use 3A. But going by the first statement in green I would be okay.
> 
> Edit : I think you meant to say
> *"All GPU shipped from factory with 3A are not stable with 36 and .37 bios's"*
> 
> Edit2 :
> How does the HOF bios compare to your other Bios ?
> Are you getting higher clocks ?
> .


do you know why I wrote it wrong like you said ? because of this

50 45 00 00 4C 01 08 00 19 5E 42 2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00 8F 81 0B 01 02 19 00 26 16 00 00 04 05 00 00 00 00 00 CC 33 16 00 00 10 00 00 00 40 16 00 00 00 40 00 00 10 00 00 00 02 00 00

LOL









I will fix my post

I just hang up a remote desktop flashing a HOF with my vbios







we going to get some solid result soon









+rep


----------



## Pandora's Box

From what I have read the reason for stability issues/corrupted image when flashing a card that came with 3A bios to a 36 or 37 bios is that the card may have different ram chips on it.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1997181&mpage=1


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> From what I have read the reason for stability issues/corrupted image when flashing a card that came with 3A bios to a 36 or 37 bios is that the card may have different ram chips on it.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1997181&mpage=1


read the post above you.







this is happen when company start to cheap out they products and keep they mouth shut and don't explain things right. Right Nvidia? what next?


----------



## alancsalt

They all do it. It is called "revisions". Hence version numbers.

May not be "cheaping out". May just be availability, but yes, it can be because the manufacturer gets a better deal on a component and can thus make more money..

Generally, only matters to overclockers/benchers like us.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Entirely possible the new ram chips have tighter timings on them


----------



## Raf Leung

Just asking, i got a reference 780 @ stock speed, is there any benefit on ocing my card? i dont see the point on gaming when i only get like maybe 5fps more


----------



## Vodkacooling

Its more than 5 fps. Depends on the game.


----------



## revro

well i am running my GB 780OC at 1006 but boost is 1084mhz

best
revro


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Entirely possible the new ram chips have tighter timings on them


It would be good to know How the 3A bioses and Elpida memory settings vary from Samsung.
I have a MSI 3A bios if anyone needs it. Another point to note is the new bios file is much smaller.


----------



## apostolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> It would be good to know How the 3A bioses and Elpida memory settings vary from Samsung.
> I have a MSI 3A bios if anyone needs it. Another point to note is the new bios file is much smaller.


I already gave skynet mine Palit SJS A3 bios.Is there a way to know which ramchips we have without taking off the heattsink?


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> So what you're saying is that I should try to spin the fan manually with a non-metal object and if I hear that sound I should try putting oil somewhere? I don't see how that wouldn't void the warranty instantly


It would with this kind of problem in less you are willing to take risks there is nothing to do but send it back. Putting some oil or a lubricant on the fan rotor should not be a problem though


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well i am running my GB 780OC at 1006 but boost is 1084mhz
> 
> best
> revro


U run at core 2 quad. Man really... get an i7 3770 or something.... Even that bottlenecked my GTX titan in certain ways...
The Core 2 Quad is holding u back BIGTIME man.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apostolt*
> 
> I already gave skynet mine Palit SJS A3 bios.Is there a way to know which ramchips we have without taking off the heattsink?


I'd also like to know that. It would help when choosing what bios to go with. Sky had a few goes at my bios which is a .37 but never had any luck, think it was too hard to crack.


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apostolt*
> 
> I already gave skynet mine Palit SJS A3 bios.Is there a way to know which ramchips we have without taking off the heattsink?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I'd also like to know that. It would help when choosing what bios to go with. Sky had a few goes at my bios which is a .37 but never had any luck, think it was too hard to crack.


Seems quite straight forward, just run GPUZ and if it's got 3A in the bios number you will have Elpia memory.

Now whether Samsung chips will go back on the cards later on who knows but I suspect we will have another bios revision.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> Just asking, i got a reference 780 @ stock speed, is there any benefit on ocing my card? i dont see the point on gaming when i only get like maybe 5fps more


You can get more than 5FPS depending on the game so I definitely think it's worth it.
And if you play with a 120Hz-monitor it's definitely worth it, I can instantly notice whether my card is overclocked or not when I play BF3 for example.

And the GTX 780 is meant for overclocking, it's free performance waiting for you and like Linus from LinusTechTips said: "If you buy one of these cards and don't overclock it - Shame on you! *Serious Linus-face*


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> Seems quite straight forward, just run GPUZ and if it's got 3A in the bios number you will have Elpia memory.
> 
> Now whether Samsung chips will go back on the cards later on who knows but I suspect we will have another bios revision.


As I said, mine is a .37 but 3A might be Elpida yes, but there should be a possibility that other previous cards from other manufacturers has Elpida memory modules as well?


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> As I said, mine is a .37 but 3A might be Elpida yes, but there should be a possibility that other previous cards from other manufacturers has Elpida memory modules as well?


I doubt it as it would be logical to think the new memory would need different settings hence the bios revision, also this issue has just kicked off
and I think new card lead time is only days from manufacture to the stores


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is confusing the way you said it ?
> 
> So since I have a bios of .36 shipped from factory then if I use 3A its not stable ? According the the second statement. I should not use 3A. But going by the first statement in green I would be okay.
> 
> Edit : I think you meant to say
> *"All GPU shipped from factory with 3A are not stable with 36 and .37 bios's"*


Quote:


> *"All GPU shipped from factory with 3A are not stable with 36 and .37 bios's"*


Rep inbound!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> Just asking, i got a reference 780 @ stock speed, is there any benefit on ocing my card? i dont see the point on gaming when i only get like maybe 5fps more


you can get more than just 5fps in gaming specialty in some have stages in game the chances to keep up the going on will be a much more than running stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Its more than 5 fps. Depends on the game.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well i am running my GB 780OC at 1006 but boost is 1084mhz
> 
> best
> revro


you should OC it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> It would be good to know How the 3A bioses and Elpida memory settings vary from Samsung.
> I have a MSI 3A bios if anyone needs it. Another point to note is the new bios file is much smaller.


they removed a lot junk from the old bios the 3A is more pure let's say it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apostolt*
> 
> I already gave skynet mine Palit SJS A3 bios.Is there a way to know which ramchips we have without taking off the heattsink?


by the bios revision you may know what memory you have but it is not 100% taking the heat sink out will be fool proof.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> U run at core 2 quad. Man really... get an i7 3770 or something.... Even that bottlenecked my GTX titan in certain ways...
> The Core 2 Quad is holding u back BIGTIME man.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I'd also like to know that. It would help when choosing what bios to go with. Sky had a few goes at my bios which is a .37 but never had any luck, think it was too hard to crack.


I was working in the .37 bios at the time but as soon they released the 3A I did compared both bios and I did found a lot modifications on it so no reason to spent hours or days of working on a bios that would be replaced that soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> Seems quite straight forward, just run GPUZ and if it's got 3A in the bios number you will have Elpia memory.
> 
> Now whether Samsung chips will go back on the cards later on who knows but I suspect we will have another bios revision.


Like I said above it may not be 100% accurate. dunno, but we do know the manufactory always surpise us with something that we do not expect.
exe: by change the memory in our pcb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> You can get more than 5FPS depending on the game so I definitely think it's worth it.
> And if you play with a 120Hz-monitor it's definitely worth it, I can instantly notice whether my card is overclocked or not when I play BF3 for example.
> 
> And the GTX 780 is meant for overclocking, it's free performance waiting for you and like Linus from LinusTechTips said: "If you buy one of these cards and don't overclock it - Shame on you! *Serious Linus-face*


This and This







having a 780 in a rig is the same thing driving a benz during the week towork and roll out in a beetle in the weekend. no sense right.









I agree in not OC it only if you don't know. but you can learn it in just a min just read a bit and problem solved. My concern here is this thread is a lot ppl come and ask things that are in the front page "even after you point it" they keep ask the same question over and over. I don't mind to answer "like I have been replay each one when I can" but reading things make life much easy than you think. read is knowing read is knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> As I said, mine is a .37 but 3A might be Elpida yes, but there should be a possibility that other previous cards from other manufacturers has Elpida memory modules as well?


maybe. the only way to know is if each of us start to collect data from the date of purchase and take the heatsink out and take a note of what memory we have. if you guys agree with that I can make a spreadsheet for our database.


----------



## Marrv

Look forward to you investigation of the new bios







and good idea regarding the database I'll kick it off

MSI GTX780 Twin Frozzer Gaming 2nd August


----------



## MerkageTurk

Backplate screw's use torx t6 screws


----------



## malmental

Best Club Thread on OCN to date....
Never seen an OP hold it down so tightly..
(and on a laptop no less...







)


----------



## shi0n

Here is My GTX 780 HOF


BIOS rev: 80.10.A3.00.2B
ASIC = 77.7% Yes,777


MAX Boost Clock is 1110MHz, It's same clock of ASIC 81.5% Gigabyte WF3.


Valley Score (CPU:i7 [email protected] Clock)


MAX POWER TARGET 126%
MAX Add Voltage +38mV...But my card hit only 1187mV, No hit 1200mV


*BUT*,I can pass the valley [email protected]!


I will try to vBIOS,GO TO OVER 1300MHz!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Best Club Thread on OCN to date....
> Never seen an OP hold it down so tightly..
> (and on a laptop no less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> Here is My GTX 780 HOF
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS rev: 80.10.A3.00.2B
> ASIC = 77.7% Yes,777
> 
> 
> MAX Boost Clock is 1110MHz, It's same clock of ASIC 81.5% Gigabyte WF3.
> 
> 
> Valley Score (CPU:i7 [email protected] Clock)
> 
> 
> MAX POWER TARGET 126%
> MAX Add Voltage +38mV...But my card hit only 1187mV, No hit 1200mV
> 
> 
> *BUT*,I can pass the valley [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to vBIOS,GO TO OVER 1300MHz!


Yes you are, because you just got recruited. PM on the way.


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> Here is My GTX 780 HOF
> 
> 
> BIOS rev: 80.10.A3.00.2B
> ASIC = 77.7% Yes,777
> 
> I will try to vBIOS,GO TO OVER 1300MHz!


Please try the memory OC


----------



## dminzi

Ok hey guys so i have what is probably a really dumb question. Since i have had my card all i have messed with really are drivers but i see all this talk about bios and stuff and i dont understand most of it. How do i install a new bios? What bios do i need for an evga standard 780 stock cooler? Are they made custom by people or evga website? What is the point in changing my bios? Does it void warranty? Thanks


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> Here is My GTX 780 HOF
> 
> 
> BIOS rev: 80.10.A3.00.2B
> ASIC = 77.7% Yes,777
> 
> 
> MAX Boost Clock is 1110MHz, It's same clock of ASIC 81.5% Gigabyte WF3.
> 
> 
> Valley Score (CPU:i7 [email protected] Clock)
> 
> 
> MAX POWER TARGET 126%
> MAX Add Voltage +38mV...But my card hit only 1187mV, No hit 1200mV
> 
> 
> *BUT*,I can pass the valley [email protected]!
> 
> 
> I will try to vBIOS,GO TO OVER 1300MHz!


I'm right there with you on my GTX 780 HOF.








Thanks skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok hey guys so i have what is probably a really dumb question. Since i have had my card all i have messed with really are drivers but i see all this talk about bios and stuff and i dont understand most of it. How do i install a new bios? What bios do i need for an evga standard 780 stock cooler? Are they made custom by people or evga website? What is the point in changing my bios? Does it void warranty? Thanks


read the front page. all info you need is there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm right there with you on my GTX 780 HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skyn3t


not a problem. remember this is not in the final stage your score may increase more in the final stage. can you please run valley bench mark with those settings here. if you pass with those settings in your Precision X please add another +20 in the memory and run it again.

please remember to restart your PC after each bench.



Just a quick head's up for all of you.

I want to test this bios on HOF GPU only just for now this is why i don't want any reference GTX 780 to test it out now . I'm doing it with the HOF owner's.

shi0n, you up.









Hey Guests I can see you all. why not register in the OCN family and enjoy it like we do


----------



## shi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> Please try the memory OC


Yes,testing it now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm right there with you on my GTX 780 HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skyn3t


Is it runs 1306MHz?
Grate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> read the front page. all info you need is there.
> not a problem. remember this is not in the final stage your score may increase more in the final stage. can you please run valley bench mark with those settings here. if you pass with those settings in your Precision X please add another +20 in the memory and run it again.
> 
> please remember to restart your PC after each bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick head's up for all of you.
> 
> I want to test this bios on HOF GPU only just for now this is why i don't want any reference GTX 780 to test it out now . I'm doing it with the HOF owner's.
> 
> shi0n, you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guests I can see you all. why not register in the OCN family and enjoy it like we do


Thanks skyn3t









And my result

Core runs 1306MHz, memory runs 1600MHz
YES! OVER 1300MHz!!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> Yes,testing it now.
> Is it runs 1306MHz?
> Grate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my result
> 
> Core runs 1306MHz, memory runs 1600MHz
> YES! OVER 1300MHz!!!!


your score must be higher than this. it still low.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm right there with you on my GTX 780 HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skyn3t


I'm just curious, did the extra epower board shown in the early review come in the retail box with the 780 HOF?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm just curious, did the extra epower board shown in the early review come in the retail box with the 780 HOF?


one thing I notice HOF has PLX chip on it. I did a remote flash and i was like WTH. LOL when flash you must use nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 for the second bios. I may be wrong in what i just saw but my eyes won lie.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm just curious, did the extra epower board shown in the early review come in the retail box with the 780 HOF?


No, no extra board. Software, a monitor adapter and two 2x4pin to one 8 pin molex plug adapter for the video card in the event your PSU doesn't have two 8 pin connectors to power the card with.


----------



## Roulette Run

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998I scored a new personal best and what will become a higher single card record using an AMD processor over on the Top 30 3D Mark 11 page I was able to maintain a 5017.1MHz. overclock on my CPU and my previously pictured Galaxy GTX 780 HOF in this score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998t/content/type/61/id/1606482/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## Dangur

Where is the modded 314.22 nv_disp.inf file?


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys i have a quick unrealted question. If i get a h100i will it work with my g45 gaming mobo z87 and i5 4670k haswell with the mounting and stuff. Also is the backplate the same as the h80i and h60 it looks the same i currently have the h60 rev2 and i was wondering if i should bother takig off te backplate or just leave it on cus its the same. Thanks and sorry for asking it here just trying to get to 4.5ghz to work well with my gpu oc.


----------



## muhd86

@sky

nvflash --override -6 biosname.rom

and

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

whats the main diff between runing these 2 commands ---do both work the same way ---coz i used the above command to flash the gigabyte bios --

should i now use the 2nd one to flash it or is the same


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> You can get more than 5FPS depending on the game so I definitely think it's worth it.
> And if you play with a 120Hz-monitor it's definitely worth it, I can instantly notice whether my card is overclocked or not when I play BF3 for example.
> 
> And the GTX 780 is meant for overclocking, it's free performance waiting for you and like Linus from LinusTechTips said: "If you buy one of these cards and don't overclock it - Shame on you! *Serious Linus-face*


I got around 10 fps boost @ 1440p when card was overclocked to 1100-1150 levels compared to completely stock card. After that gains are pretty nonexistant in gaming.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Where is the modded 314.22 nv_disp.inf file?


front page
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> @sky
> 
> nvflash --override -6 biosname.rom
> and
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> whats the main diff between runing these 2 commands ---do both work the same way ---coz i used the above command to flash the gigabyte bios --
> should i now use the 2nd one to flash it or is the same


Code:



Code:


                NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility Quick Help File

Please see nvflash.doc for more detailed information.

Please type "nvflash --help" for an up to date list of supported EEPROM parts.

-- Primary Commands --
Update firmware:            nvflash [options] <filename>
Save firmware to file:      nvflash [options] --save <filename>
Compare adapter firmware:   nvflash [options] --compare <filename>
Update TV data:             nvflash [options] --tv <filename>
Display version:            nvflash [options] --version [<filename>]
Display firmware bytes:     nvflash [options] --display [bytes]
Check for supported EEPROM: nvflash [options] --check
Write protect EEPROM:       nvflash [options] --protecton
Remove write protect:       nvflash [options] --protectoff
Change soft straps:         nvflash [options] --straps=<straps>
Set IEEE 1394 GUID:         nvflash [options] --guid=<guid>
Set IEEE 1394 GUID source:  nvflash [options] --guidsource=<location>
List adapters:              nvflash [options] --list

-- Commands and Options -- 
help         ?            Display this screen.
save         b <filename> Read EEPROM and save to <filename>.
compare      k <filename> Read EEPROM and compare with <filename>.
tv           x <filename> Transfer TV data from file to EEPROM.
version      v <filename> Display file version and ~CRC32
                             (if no filename, acts on display adapter).
display      d [bytes]    Display 256 the first bytes of the EEPROM
                             (default is 256 bytes)
check        c            Check for supported EEPROM.
protecton    w            Write protect EEPROM (only on some EEPROM's).
protectoff   r            Remove EEPROM write protect (only on some EEPROM's).
straps       m <straps>   Change soft straps.
   format is: AND Mask 0, OR Mask 0, AND Mask 1, OR Mask 1
guid         q <guid>     Set the IEEE 1394 GUID in the firmware image
                          (GUID is in the form of 16 hex digits).
guidsource   1 <location> Set the source of the IEEE 1394 GUID.
                          main       - main EEPROM image
                          dedicated  - separate serial EEPROM part
list         a            List all NVIDIA display adapters found in the system.
nolight      l            Do not light keyboard LEDs.
overridetype 5            Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID mismatch.
overridesub  6            Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch.
reboot       y            Reboot the PC after other tasks completed.
keepstraps   g            Keep the soft straps already present in the EEPROM
                          after flashing the new image.
romstrap     j            Override the ROM strap setting to allow flashing an 
                          image when grounding the STRAP_SUB_VENDOR pin.
                          This allows flashing a corrupted or erased EEPROM.  
                          Note: Make sure there is a physical EEPROM present 
                          when using this option
index        i <index>    Force a specific device index.
fwindex      F <fw index> Index of which firmware image to use from a firmware 
                          bundle.
auto         A            When possible, run without user intervention.
silence      s <level>    Silence level:
   default  All beeps.
   #=4 (or 2)   No progress beeps.
   #=5 (or 1)   No beeps.
override     o <level>    Override safety check level:
   default  unknown EEPROM | NV adapter aborts application.
   level=1  unknown EEPROM acceptable for read operations.
   level=2  unknown NV adapter acceptable for read operations.
   level=3  Combined effect of 1,2 (cannot write to unknown EEPROM or adapter).

Use a single dash ("-") to use the single letter version of a command.
Use a double dash ("--") to use the longer descriptive version of a command.
Use equals ("=") to specify parameters, with separating commas (",").

-- Sample Usage --
nvflash --index=1 nv30nz.rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998I scored a new personal best and what will become a higher single card record using an AMD processor over on the Top 30 3D Mark 11 page I was able to maintain a 5017.1MHz. overclock on my CPU and my previously pictured Galaxy GTX 780 HOF in this score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998


nice







fixed last image for you.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> front page


Am I blind? Don't see the dl link


----------



## muhd86

ahhh i am confused ---

-4 -5 -6 does what exactly ----

or can we simple use --overide -6 bios.rom


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Am I blind? Don't see the dl link


sorry I edited the front page and forgot to add the file again







here it will make your life easier, guide is there









Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced Startup\/Restart Now --> Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard\n--OR--\nRight click bottom left hand side of the screen and select \"Command Prompt (Admin)\" and enter \"shutdown -o -r -t 0\"\nThen: Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard","size":20,"type":"zip"}}" huddler_plugin="attachment">
 Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced Startup/Restart Now --> Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard
--OR--
Right click bottom left hand side of the screen and select "Command Prompt (Admin)" and enter "shutdown -o -r -t 0"
Then: Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard">nv_disp.314.22-Vista.W7.W8.zip 20k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ahhh i am confused ---
> 
> -4 -5 -6 does what exactly ----
> 
> or can we simple use --overide -6 bios.rom


better be safe when dealing with EEprom.
--override -6


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ahhh i am confused ---
> 
> -4 -5 -6 does what exactly ----
> 
> or can we simple use --override -6 bios.rom


-4 -5 -6 switches were used to force a flash, overiding various checks, it includes just --override -6 so providing the switches work it will be fine

I say that because they have changed the switches a little in later versions of NVflash, like save bios was nvflash -b (name.rom) to nvflash --save(name.rom)

If you make a wrong command Nvflash will show you a list of commands, also best to boot to dos than a windows command prompt. but both will work


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sorry I edited the front page and forgot to add the file again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it will make your life easier, guide is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced Startup\/Restart Now --> Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard\n--OR--\nRight click bottom left hand side of the screen and select \"Command Prompt (Admin)\" and enter \"shutdown -o -r -t 0\"\nThen: Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard","size":20,"type":"zip"}}" huddler_plugin="attachment">
> Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced Startup/Restart Now --> Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard
> --OR--
> Right click bottom left hand side of the screen and select "Command Prompt (Admin)" and enter "shutdown -o -r -t 0"
> Then: Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard">nv_disp.314.22-Vista.W7.W8.zip 20k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

any ideas where I'm going wrong?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> any ideas where I'm going wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes

nvflash --override -6 vbiosmane.rom


----------



## chromedivision

Just a quick question.

Is it normal the GTX 780 getting so hot that fast? I mean, mine gets 70°C in 30 seconds of gameplay and the fans hit 100% speed.

I'm about to get a XSPC waterblock, so I won't have that problem anymore, but it is very loud.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes
> 
> nvflash --override -6 vbiosmane.rom


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chromedivision*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> Is it normal the GTX 780 getting so hot that fast? I mean, mine gets 70°C in 30 seconds of gameplay and the fans hit 100% speed.
> 
> I'm about to get a XSPC waterblock, so I won't have that problem anymore, but it is very loud.


Yup and you do live in hot country my friend ( cheio de popozuda ) LOL your room temp must be not quite cool i believe. to keep a good temp with the GPU you must keep at least 26c in the room. otherwise it will get hot. the best thing you going to do is put this puppy under water.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*


you are doing wrong again

eye trick









nvflash --overide -6
nvlfash --override -6


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you are doing wrong again
> 
> eye trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash --overide -6
> nvlfash --override -6


Ok so I kinda feel a bit stooped now lol, thanks


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Ok so I kinda feel a bit stooped now lol, thanks


Why? It says right there that the update was successful.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Why? It says right there that the update was successful.


because he just flashed his GPU with the unlocked vBios










like so


----------



## skyn3t

*[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club update*

We have 209 response and 188 members




The new vbios is based on HOF GPU with 80.10.3A.00.2B with Elpida and Samsung memory support so be free to all brand GPU.
keep eyes on the first page because the rev 3 will be up tomorrow if I can get one more bug fix








two version will be releasing

rev 3 with 1.212v all the time for some OCD members








rev 3 with normal operation. 1019.5Mhz base clock and 1137Mhz base clock I may release both but let's see what you guys prefer.
Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
Default power target = 350W @ 100%
Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV biggrin.gif
Boost Enable ( still work on it ) looks like with boost enable score increase a bit
Boost Disable score still the same or lowered a bit by 0.02 to 0.03


have a nice day.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club update*
> 
> We have 209 response and 188 members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new vbios is based on HOF GPU with 80.10.3A.00.2B with Elpida and Samsung memory support so be free to all brand GPU.
> keep eyes on the first page because the rev 3 will be up tomorrow if I can get one more bug fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two version will be releasing
> 
> rev 3 with 1.212v all the time for some OCD members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rev 3 with normal operation. 1019.5Mhz base clock and 1137Mhz base clock I may release both but let's see what you guys prefer.
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> Default power target = 350W @ 100%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV biggrin.gif
> Boost Enable ( still work on it ) looks like with boost enable score increase a bit
> Boost Disable score still the same or lowered a bit by 0.02 to 0.03
> 
> 
> have a nice day.


I vote for 1137Mhz base clock.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks skyn3t for all your hard work


----------



## tiaolipa

boost enabled and 2d clocks enaled, so the card only uss 1212mv when it needs.


----------



## Raf Leung

Ok, so do you guys just oc with the evga software and set it with start with windows 7? I can oc my to 155+ core with out adding voltage or higher the power target and how much i should oc the memory ?cheers


----------



## Perdition

What OC settings/game settings is everyone running for PS2?

I have a 4770k @ 4.4GHz

ASUS Direct CUII OC w/ below settings:



And I'm only managing upper 40s to mid 50s in the Warp Gate with everything set to High/Ultra and fog and motion blur turned off.

Pressing alt+f shows that my GPU is the bottleneck. What gives?


----------



## SeekerZA

@skyn3t Thanks for rev3 BIOS. Cant wait to try it out. Me personally,

I'd want rev 3 with 1.212v all the time and the one with Higher base clock.









Once rev 3 is up, everyone will be more active posting there results and such.


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, just put up my Inno card for sale, hoping i'll get a buyer soon so i can place an order on a classy!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I vote for 1137Mhz base clock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Thanks skyn3t for all your hard work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> boost enabled and 2d clocks enaled, so the card only uss 1212mv when it needs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> @skyn3t Thanks for rev3 BIOS. Cant wait to try it out. Me personally,
> 
> I'd want rev 3 with 1.212v all the time and the one with Higher base clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once rev 3 is up, everyone will be more active posting there results and such.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ok, just put up my Inno card for sale, hoping i'll get a buyer soon so i can place an order on a classy!


Thank you guys for all support,. this is why I keep doing what I'm doing for all of us. Tialipa segura que e tua tafarel









@ trickeh2k sad to see you leaving this club bud. yeah classy is a great GPU hope you enjoy it.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you guys for all support,. this is why I keep doing what I'm doing for all of us. Tialipa segura que e tua tafarel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ trickeh2k sad to see you leaving this club bud. yeah classy is a great GPU hope you enjoy it.


Why would I leave? This is still the 780's last time I checked, I'm going nowhere


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club update*
> 
> We have 209 response and 188 members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new vbios is based on HOF GPU with 80.10.3A.00.2B with Elpida and Samsung memory support so be free to all brand GPU.
> keep eyes on the first page because the rev 3 will be up tomorrow if I can get one more bug fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two version will be releasing
> 
> rev 3 with 1.212v all the time for some OCD members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rev 3 with normal operation. 1019.5Mhz base clock and 1137Mhz base clock I may release both but let's see what you guys prefer.
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> Default power target = 350W @ 100%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV biggrin.gif
> Boost Enable ( still work on it ) looks like with boost enable score increase a bit
> Boost Disable score still the same or lowered a bit by 0.02 to 0.03
> 
> 
> have a nice day.


+1 rep to you brother ---

wanted to know can i flash the rev 3.0 bios on my rev 2.0 gtx 780 from gigabyte wf 3 edition it has 2 8 pin pci express connectors ---want to confirm before i flash it ---as i been reading that some revisions should not be flashed etc

any insight .


----------



## muhd86

@ sky

u have not added my name on the 1st page ---quad gtx 780 bro ,....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Why would I leave? This is still the 780's last time I checked, I'm going nowhere


Cuz ocn has the classy owners club, that's was my tought.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> +1 rep to you brother ---
> 
> wanted to know can i flash the rev 3.0 bios on my rev 2.0 gtx 780 from gigabyte wf 3 edition it has 2 8 pin pci express connectors ---want to confirm before i flash it ---as i been reading that some revisions should not be flashed etc
> 
> any insight .


Yes you can. I have not looked this gpu yet how is it? Can you upload the bios plz. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> @ sky
> 
> u have not added my name on the 1st page ---quad gtx 780 bro ,....


I forgot to this sorry







. I will add this tonight when I get home .


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you guys for all support,. this is why I keep doing what I'm doing for all of us. Tialipa segura que e tua tafarel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ trickeh2k sad to see you leaving this club bud. yeah classy is a great GPU hope you enjoy it.


Can't say thanks enough, 111fps on Vally 1.0 to 122fps without to much messing


----------



## Xares

hi, I am interested in the MSI GTX 780 Lightning Twin Frozr, but...

can i remove the sticker on screw without break it? is it difficult?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Cuz ocn has the classy owners club, that's was my tought.


We can be members of both!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Cuz ocn has the classy owners club, that's was my tought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can. I have not looked this gpu yet how is it? Can you upload the bios plz. Thanks
> I forgot to this sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will add this tonight when I get home .


Sure, i'll be there too but this is like home to me on OCN bro


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xares*
> 
> hi, I am interested in the MSI GTX 780 Lightning Twin Frozr, but...
> 
> can i remove the sticker on screw without break it? is it difficult?


Yes you can, use a blow dryer in the sticker and remove it very carefully with a razor blade or a toothpick. It must be a master peace. I had done it many times with xfx









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> We can be members of both!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Sure, i'll be there too but this is like home to me on OCN bro


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm impatiently waiting for rev. 3 bios.







I've been on TI bios since beginning but now it's time to try something new.


----------



## shi0n

HOF rev3 bios result

*CoreClock*

_always voltage is 1.212V_

+169 1306MHz ASS
+182 1320MHz :Runs, but some artifacts on screen
+195 1334MHz :Crash!

*Memory Clock*

+500 1750MHz :Crash when click apply button








+400 1700MHz : Runs Valley, but very slow fps (~30fps)
+300 1650MHz: PASS!

Now I'm testing 360 to 380MHz....



BTW　Samsung GDDR5 Runs over 1700MHz easy?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> HOF rev3 bios result
> 
> *CoreClock*
> 
> _always voltage is 1.212V_
> 
> +169 1306MHz ASS
> +182 1320MHz :Runs, but some artifacts on screen
> +195 1334MHz :Crash!
> 
> *Memory Clock*
> 
> +500 1750MHz :Crash when click apply button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +400 1700MHz : Runs Valley, but very slow fps (~30fps)
> +300 1650MHz: PASS!
> 
> Now I'm testing 360 to 380MHz....
> 
> 
> 
> BTW　Samsung GDDR5 Runs over 1700MHz easy?


Should, but your card probably has the Elpida ram.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Should, but your card probably has the Elpida ram.


And who cares about memory, when you can finish [email protected] 1.21v








Tho, those numbers are low for the clocks, you must be over 80s with such clocks.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> HOF rev3 bios result
> 
> *CoreClock*
> 
> _always voltage is 1.212V_
> 
> +169 1306MHz ASS
> +182 1320MHz :Runs, but some artifacts on screen
> +195 1334MHz :Crash!
> 
> *Memory Clock*
> 
> +500 1750MHz :Crash when click apply button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +400 1700MHz : Runs Valley, but very slow fps (~30fps)
> +300 1650MHz: PASS!
> 
> Now I'm testing 360 to 380MHz....
> 
> 
> 
> BTW　Samsung GDDR5 Runs over 1700MHz easy?


very slow fps probably means the driver crashed and recovered in 2d mode.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And who cares about memory, when you can finish [email protected] 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho, those numbers are low for the clocks, you must be over 80s with such clocks.


Valley loves memory overclock. I have a run @1395, but with only +400 on the memory my score was only 80.6. And FYI, I can finish Valley multiple times at 1327 with 1.212.


----------



## shi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Should, but your card probably has the Elpida ram.


I need HOF white PCB with Samsung RAM...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> very slow fps probably means the driver crashed and recovered in 2d mode.


Thanks for the help


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shi0n*
> 
> I need HOF white PCB with Samsung RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


I wish my classy had Samsung. I think they used all the Samsung models on Kingpin binning and then sold the few he did not have luck with.


----------



## shi0n

now memory +350MHz = 1675MHz.
It's pass the benchmark








but BSOD after take a screen shot or exit Valley









So my HOF runs Core [email protected],
Memory runs up to 1660MHz.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Should, but your card probably has the Elpida ram.


All first HOF first batch come with Elpida memory.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And who cares about memory, when you can finish [email protected] 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho, those numbers are low for the clocks, you must be over 80s with such clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> very slow fps probably means the driver crashed and recovered in 2d mode.


This is the major problem right now drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Valley loves memory overclock. I have a run @1395, but with only +400 on the memory my score was only 80.6. And FYI, I can finish Valley multiple times at 1327 with 1.212.


If you don't have a good memory in your gpu forget about valley. Alley is 70% based in gpu memory. That's sucks

The rev 3 results is on a beta HOF vBios. Let's see how the rev 3 with those crazy 780 can do.


----------



## jdmathew

Just FYI, in case anyone wants to know the leading manufacturers (as of 8/12/2013)....


----------



## dminzi

Is there any point in a oc on my 780 if im running i5 4670k at stock cus im afraid to oc with knly an h60. Also what bios should i be using someone link me an tell me how to install please!


----------



## Samurai707

Whether there is a point or not is really up to you









Your 4670k at stock will NOT bottleneck if that's what you are thinking...


----------



## deejaykristoff

hi, what bios are you using? asic?
my asus dc2oc is stable (all games crisys3, battlefield3, farcry3, tomb raider...) on original vbios at @1241 - 7000 memory, and 1290 - 7000 1,12v temps never pass 67 deg. my asic is 71,5
just need a original bios edit, with unlock power and i think it can do +- 1350mhz


----------



## dzb87

I have just added second 780 to my rig.
I have set fan profile just as I had with single card:


Also I applied the same slight OC - for 1150MHz boost.

Single card was always below 75C.

The temperature of warmer card in SLI goes up to 78C. *Is it ok?*
My room temp. is 23C. It can however go up to 27C during hot days, so I expect card may become even hotter.
Both cards are reference cooled.
I have 5x92mm and 1x120mm fans in my case and cannot instal more.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> hi, what bios are you using? asic?
> my asus dc2oc is stable (all games crisys3, battlefield3, farcry3, tomb raider...) on original vbios at @1241 - 7000 memory, and 1290 - 7000 1,12v temps never pass 67 deg. my asic is 71,5
> just need a original bios edit, with unlock power and i think it can do +- 1350mhz


You have an awesome card right there!









You should go to the Valley thread and see what score you can get. Is 7000 the limit on your memory?


----------



## deejaykristoff

thanks, i don' t know, i just testing the memory to 7000mhz, and i think is good, but later i will try more oc on memory.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Can't say thanks enough, 111fps on Vally 1.0 to 122fps without to much messing


you did already









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> And who cares about memory, when you can finish [email protected] 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho, those numbers are low for the clocks, you must be over 80s with such clocks.


yup finish valley at that core clock you must be happy what about in gaming some crasy fps not trip and dripping









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> very slow fps probably means the driver crashed and recovered in 2d mode.


I just start to hate valley just because my memory suck LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> hi, what bios are you using? asic?
> my asus dc2oc is stable (all games crisys3, battlefield3, farcry3, tomb raider...) on original vbios at @1241 - 7000 memory, and 1290 - 7000 1,12v temps never pass 67 deg. my asic is 71,5
> just need a original bios edit, with unlock power and i think it can do +- 1350mhz


wait for tonight. it will be right here for public download.


----------



## Loyrl

A bit better this time. Finally put my gpuz in, upped my cpu to 4.4 also did the tweaks.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w32pu/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> A bit better this time. Finally put my gpuz in, upped my cpu to 4.4 also did the tweaks.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w32pu/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice clock but I hate to say it but . I hate to see the gpu usage like that you do need a bios for it " let it be free"

lol


----------



## Loyrl

Lol, yeah I'll have to read up on the bios change again, hesitant though.


----------



## woomdawg

If I am hitting 1171 core clock on my stock bios I probably wont be able to make 1300 with a modded bios?


----------



## dminzi

Ok just ordered an h100i so i can oc my cpu now and gpu my cpu can hit 5ghz so this shoul be fun







my gpu asic quality is 74% and i will add modded bios


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> I have just added second 780 to my rig.
> I have set fan profile just as I had with single card:
> 
> 
> Also I applied the same slight OC - for 1150MHz boost.
> 
> Single card was always below 75C.
> 
> The temperature of warmer card in SLI goes up to 78C. *Is it ok?*
> My room temp. is 23C. It can however go up to 27C during hot days, so I expect card may become even hotter.
> Both cards are reference cooled.
> I have 5x92mm and 1x120mm fans in my case and cannot instal more.


Your card is completely safe. It's under 80 and NVIDIA says cards should be fine up to 85C. Guru3d got 80C on their single gpu reference load test and you're below that in sli.


----------



## b0sse

FYI to you all..

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G780-B2 = *GTX 780 Classified HydroCopper waterblock*
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3788-B9 = *GTX 780 Classified Backplate*

** DO NOT **click the "backplate" link on the bottom of the waterblock page as that redirects you to the 770. I mistakenly purchased this but EVGA was fast to fix it after calling...


----------



## skyn3t

vBios is now live









OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 : released date 08/12/2013

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club

The new vbios is based on HOF GPU with 80.10.3A.00.2B with Elpida and Samsung memory support so be free to all GPU brand.

Two version

rev 3 with 1.212v all the time for some OCD members
rev 3 with normal operation. 1137Mhz base clock.
Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
Default power target = 350W @ 100%
Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV
Boost Disable
skyn3t vBios HOF-rev3 1137.0Mhz based clock

rev 3 with normal operation. 1137Mhz base clock









rev 3 with 1.212v all the time 1137Mhz base clock for some OCD members









Nvflash command line to be use

Nvflash --protectoff
To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash.

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
"overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch."
You do need to use this command if you don't have HOF GPU any, If you use any other command you may have a bad flash.

Flash may require to reinstall Nvidia drivers.

Nvflash is included in the zip file, please read the "readme" file before flash.

have a nice day.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios is now live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 : released date 08/12/2013
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> The new vbios is based on HOF GPU with 80.10.3A.00.2B with Elpida and Samsung memory support so be free to all GPU brand.
> 
> Two version
> 
> rev 3 with 1.212v all the time for some OCD members
> rev 3 with normal operation. 1137Mhz base clock.
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> Default power target = 350W @ 100%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV
> Boost Disable
> skyn3t vBios HOF-rev3 1137.0Mhz based clock
> 
> rev 3 with normal operation. 1137Mhz base clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rev 3 with 1.212v all the time 1137Mhz base clock for some OCD members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvflash command line to be use
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash.
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> "overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch."
> You do need to use this command if you don't have HOF GPU any, If you use any other command you may have a bad flash.
> 
> Flash may require to reinstall Nvidia drivers.
> 
> Nvflash is included in the zip file, please read the "readme" file before flash.
> 
> have a nice day.


This is why you told me to wait.


----------



## Micket73

Hello I have a GTX 780 EVGA ACX ACX this is my second card I overclock my otehr one was with MSI afterburner two years ago with a GTX 570.

So I use EVGA Precision and OC scanner from EVGA to test stability.

So in OC scanner I reacher +140Mhz on the core clock and 300Mhz on the mem clock. But when I started ungine heaven 4.0 it crashed even before starting the benchmark.

So I started tweaking down untill I got finally a stable overclock witch was +90Mhz core clock and +50Mhz mem clock. So my boost clock would reach 1215 Mhz. My voltage is on +0.38mv.
The max temp I get is 75 degree I never go over it.

So after running heaven 4.0 @ resolution 1920X1080 quality ultra and tesselation on extreme I got:

@stock: FPS: 55.9
Score: 1407
Min FPS: 28.8
Max FPS: 115.8

@OCed +90Mhz core +50 Mhz mem clock: FPS: 60.5
Score: 1523
Min FPS: 26.9
Max FPS: 127.0

My follow questions:

Do I something wrong because I am suprised I can't get more.

Is it bad to not overclock your memory clock much compared to your core clock, or does this not matter and you can just OC your core clock without touching the mem clock?

I got lower minimale FPS with OC settings then with OC settings does this mean it is a bit unstable? Or aslong that the benchmark does not crash it's stable.

My config:

i7 4770k 4.4 GHz
16GB dominator ram 1866Mhz
Asus rog maximus VI HERO.


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Ended up spending most of the weekend playing around with my new card. Huge improvement over SLI 470's. I think my results are comparable to similarly spec'd machines. Currently stable at around 1175/3050 (I think) after boosts. Haven't really tried to push it much farther though.





GPU-Z Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bcmzc/

I will say that even OC'd to 4GHz at 1440p my 930 is bottlenecking the card. I really noticed this when I had reset everything to stock and was playing Borderlands 2. Increasing my OC back up to 3.8 gave me an additioanl 40FPS across the board, both in minimum and maximum frames. If people are interested I'm thinking of doing a more in depth comparison between my 930 at stock, OC'd and a more modern processor when I upgrade to x79 this fall (most likely 4930K). I've seen a lot of people wondering how much older processors will bottleneck these new top end cards and having more concrete info could be pretty useful.

I'm also a little curious about how exactly the mem clock offset works with the new cards. I read the FAQ on the first page of this thread but I'm still a little confused about how exactly the mem offset is working. Is there a multiplier in place? Or a boost similar to the GPU clock?

Overall I couldn't really be more pleased. Although games like Metro and Crysis are certainly close to making me want to go SLI









Now to try playing around with some of the BIOS and seeing what I can do.


----------



## shi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios is now live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 : released date 08/12/2013
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> The new vbios is based on HOF GPU with 80.10.3A.00.2B with Elpida and Samsung memory support so be free to all GPU brand.
> 
> Two version
> 
> rev 3 with 1.212v all the time for some OCD members
> rev 3 with normal operation. 1137Mhz base clock.
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> Default power target = 350W @ 100%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV
> Boost Disable
> skyn3t vBios HOF-rev3 1137.0Mhz based clock
> 
> rev 3 with normal operation. 1137Mhz base clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rev 3 with 1.212v all the time 1137Mhz base clock for some OCD members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvflash command line to be use
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash.
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> "overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch."
> You do need to use this command if you don't have HOF GPU any, If you use any other command you may have a bad flash.
> 
> Flash may require to reinstall Nvidia drivers.
> 
> Nvflash is included in the zip file, please read the "readme" file before flash.
> 
> have a nice day.


GOOD JOB skyn3t!


----------



## King4x4

Installing new Vbios as we speak!


----------



## Roulette Run

Installed the new bios into my Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and it did give me some minor jump in my ability to raise my GPU Clock Offeset to +181, but when I tried raising it to +194 running the Valley BM, at about scene 7 the screen goes blank, I hear like an electrical static noise through my speakers, then the picture will come back on with normal sound, but the picture goes into what I call stop animation mode, its not smooth. If you've ever watched Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer, that's stop animation. My score also dropped 500pts. from what I had been getting.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Installed the new bios into my Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and it did give me some minor jump in my ability to raise my GPU Clock Offeset to +181, but when I tried raising it to +194 running the Valley BM, at about scene 7 the screen goes blank, I hear like an electrical static noise through my speakers, then the picture will come back on with normal sound, but the picture goes into what I call stop animation mode, its not smooth. If you've ever watched Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer, that's stop animation. My score also dropped 500pts. from what I had been getting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please put your rig in your sig so we can see what you're working with....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## pharma57

Sounds like your OC may have been too high. If it's the same thing I usually have to reboot the computer if I want to continue benching in Valley.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Please put your rig in your sig so we can see what you're working with....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


My rig is on there now, I was actually getting better stability out of the previous bios version, this one is not as stable at the same settings, especially on 3D Mark11.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micket73*
> 
> Hello I have a GTX 780 EVGA ACX ACX this is my second card I overclock my otehr one was with MSI afterburner two years ago with a GTX 570.
> 
> So I use EVGA Precision and OC scanner from EVGA to test stability.
> 
> So in OC scanner I reacher +140Mhz on the core clock and 300Mhz on the mem clock. But when I started ungine heaven 4.0 it crashed even before starting the benchmark.
> 
> So I started tweaking down untill I got finally a stable overclock witch was +90Mhz core clock and +50Mhz mem clock. So my boost clock would reach 1215 Mhz. My voltage is on +0.38mv.
> The max temp I get is 75 degree I never go over it.
> 
> So after running heaven 4.0 @ resolution 1920X1080 quality ultra and tesselation on extreme I got:
> 
> @stock: FPS: 55.9
> Score: 1407
> Min FPS: 28.8
> Max FPS: 115.8
> 
> @OCed +90Mhz core +50 Mhz mem clock: FPS: 60.5
> Score: 1523
> Min FPS: 26.9
> Max FPS: 127.0
> 
> My follow questions:
> 
> Do I something wrong because I am suprised I can't get more.
> 
> Is it bad to not overclock your memory clock much compared to your core clock, or does this not matter and you can just OC your core clock without touching the mem clock?
> 
> I got lower minimale FPS with OC settings then with OC settings does this mean it is a bit unstable? Or aslong that the benchmark does not crash it's stable.
> 
> My config:
> 
> i7 4770k 4.4 GHz
> 16GB dominator ram 1866Mhz
> Asus rog maximus VI HERO.


On my 1st 780 GPU I managed to do +80 on the core and about +150 with a clock to 1202. I got 1550 and an average of 61 fps on heaven. Try turning up the memory clock, it should help the score these cards can usually go up to even +200 on the memory clock.


----------



## NateST

A few notes I might share with you guys as I've been playing around with pushing max stable clocks in a few things I've notice the following.

1) Memory OC can really mess with your core OCs stability.
2) Heaven you can go crazy with memory on with my GPU, I sacrifice a decent bit of core OC to get it that stable however.
3) 3dMark11 when crashing makes me have to reboot my PC in order to get the card to perform normally again, crashing in other games/benches does not require a reboot seemingly to perform normally.


----------



## muhd86

valley is also quite picky about mem overclock on the gpu ---

its a balance of both to get a decent score ---- any one tried the new v3 bios on there gigabyte gtx 780 ,, i am out of town other wise would have tried my self .


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> A few notes I might share with you guys as I've been playing around with pushing max stable clocks in a few things I've notice the following.
> 
> 1) Memory OC can really mess with your core OCs stability.
> 2) Heaven you can go crazy with memory on with my GPU, I sacrifice a decent bit of core OC to get it that stable however.
> 3) 3dMark11 when crashing makes me have to reboot my PC in order to get the card to perform normally again, crashing in other games/benches does not require a reboot seemingly to perform normally.


I was touching this subject earlier, not sure if this has always been the case with the gpu boost 2.0 feature, but with my card in my sig, whenever i had an oc too high, the card automatically disabled one 13Mhz "cluster", meaning the card could no longer get the last 13Mhz bump on boost. If I didn't reboot, it seemed to repeat this process about 1-3 times (can't really remember) until it locked itself at 683Mhz (somewhere around that).

Not really sure if it's 780's in general or just my card, but there seems to be some built in bios feature of protection.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> valley is also quite picky about mem overclock on the gpu ---
> 
> its a balance of both to get a decent score ---- any one tried the new v3 bios on there gigabyte gtx 780 ,, i am out of town other wise would have tried my self .


No but im using the 3A Ti bios from TechInferno and i get the same OC values as Rev1 os Rev2. No difference.
So, i think i wont even try this rev3. I will just stick with my current TI 3A bios.
Its pretty much the same.

My max OC stable with my Gigabyte WF3 (stable in Mark, Heaven, Valley and gaming for hours and hours)
- 1172 core
- 3470 mem


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> No but im using the 3A Ti bios from TechInferno and i get the same OC values as Rev1 os Rev2. No difference.
> So, i think i wont even try this rev3. I will just stick with my current TI 3A bios.
> Its pretty much the same.
> 
> My max OC stable with my Gigabyte WF3 (stable in Mark, Heaven, Valley and gaming for hours and hours)
> - 1172 core
> - 3470 mem


But not the same. You may get some fps or not it is all about your GPU and how you OC it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I was touching this subject earlier, not sure if this has always been the case with the gpu boost 2.0 feature, but with my card in my sig, whenever i had an oc too high, the card automatically disabled one 13Mhz "cluster", meaning the card could no longer get the last 13Mhz bump on boost. If I didn't reboot, it seemed to repeat this process about 1-3 times (can't really remember) until it locked itself at 683Mhz (somewhere around that).
> 
> Not really sure if it's 780's in general or just my card, but there seems to be some built in bios feature of protection.


It happen because you are limited to PT at 100% = 250w at stock bios and you may not get the 1.2v too. So you get hot too fast when GPU reach the threshold it start to throttling down . With custom bios you ca get 1.212v with pt 100% = 350 and boost disable. so chances to hit threshold are minimally only if you room temp is hot. Most of the high score you see here is with custom vBios


----------



## apav

Hey guys,

Tonight was the first time that I actually gamed on my 780 for hours on end. I turned HWmonitor on at the start, and noticed I was getting about 72C after a couple minutes of playing, so I switched the auto fanspeed to a manual 50%. After checking hours later, my max temp was 78C. My minimum fanspeed was 48%, and my max was 62% (which would explain why the temp rose from 72 to 78C, auto was working right). It just comes a little surprising to me because I thought this would stay cooler than my previous Sapphire 7970. My 7970 has a similar design, but at 50% fan speed (what I always keep it at in games) I have never seen it go past 67C.

I don't know if this is relevant, but I just updated my bios, and forgot to backup my OC profile, so I lost my overclock. Meaning I was playing with an i5 2500k at 3.3ghz rather than 4.5 (which is what I gamed with on my 7970). I'm going to OC it again soon, but does that have to do anything?

Thanks!


----------



## malmental

why did you take you CPU overclock off when installing or using your 780 and not your 7970...?


----------



## bern43

I just updated to a 1440p monitor and now I'm getting TDRs and blue screens like crazy. Mostly seems to happen when I'm browsing the web. Did a clean install to the latest beta and it got worse. Ran memtest86+ overnight to rule that out. Came back without any errors. Any thoughts? Should I roll back to 314.22???


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I just updated to a 1440p monitor and now I'm getting TDRs and blue screens like crazy. Mostly seems to happen when I'm browsing the web. Did a clean install to the latest beta and it got worse. Ran memtest86+ overnight to rule that out. Came back without any errors. Any thoughts? Should I roll back to 314.22???


I have no idea that doesnt make very much sense. Try using your old screen the same way your using yours at the moment and see if it still crashes. If it does then the problem is elsewhere. If it really is the monitor i would say you should rma it. Blue screens dont count monitor failure in their reports. So if you are blue screening something about the monitor might be hurting your parts ex. A circuit shorting or sparking etc. RMA ad get a dofferent monitor


----------



## bern43

I just looked back at my event viewer and it looks like some TDRs were happening before I got the monitor. They've just increased in frequency and are now resulting in blue screens. I don't think there's anything wrong with the monitor. Maybe it's just the higher res causing the cards to work harder, causing more TDRs?


----------



## Sir-Lucius

I'd try rolling back the drivers. I'd try to follow the OCN guide to make sure you get rid of everything. It sounds similar to problems I've had with corrupted driver installs in the past.

You don't recall having any problems with your old card? Just want to try to eliminate the possibility of other hardware in your rig potentially being the root of the problem.


----------



## YounGMessiah

lol decided to try out the newest beta drivers and it gave me like 10 less FPS in my Valley Extreme HD run, before I had 76, now I had 66. My 3DMark11 score went down only by like 100.. Quite funny though


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Lucius*
> 
> I'd try rolling back the drivers. I'd try to follow the OCN guide to make sure you get rid of everything. It sounds similar to problems I've had with corrupted driver installs in the past.
> 
> You don't recall having any problems with your old card? Just want to try to eliminate the possibility of other hardware in your rig potentially being the root of the problem.


Nothing out of the ordinary. I looked back at the event viewer and there were some TDRs, but they never caused any blue screens. I tested both of my 780s individually extensively when I first got them a few months ago.


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary. I looked back at the event viewer and there were some TDRs, but they never caused any blue screens. I tested both of my 780s individually extensively when I first got them a few months ago.


A gtx 780 especially two should have no problem with this try each card alone again and report back


----------



## VettePilot

Has anyone else had any issues with Directx 11 crashes in any games? BF3 has been crashing a lot and I am back to 320.49 drivers in hopes it fixes it. It just goes to black screen and I can not view the message error but see it is there if I pull up task manager. I can only end the task and then the desktop comes back, if I click on it in the TM window everything freezes. I am not OC'ing the cards at all. I have tried a bunch of fixes like more paging file memory and reinstalling directx plus a few others. I know many have had this issue in the past with other NVidia cards. EVGA always says it is a driver issue but some say it was fixed by RMA of the card itself after trying everything else including reinstall of OS. EVGA reps have said to remove RTSS which I have a long time ago. I was using the 326.01 beta and it worked great for awhile up until a week ago then went to 326.41 and still happens. Now trying 320.49 since that is the official driver EVGA seems to suggest.


----------



## malmental

GTX 780 AMP! Edition



Triple Silencer Advanced Cooling
Next-Generation Gaming Experience
Unmatched Visual Realism and Performance
Dynamic overclocking intelligence

Engine Clock:
1006 MHz (base)
1059 MHz (boost)

Memory Clock:
6208 MHz


----------



## criminal

Amp! Review

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1812/pg1/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-amp-edition-graphics-card-review-overview.html


----------



## Seid Dark

Just flashed rev. 3 bios for my reference 780. Before this I used TI bios. Card runs hotter than before in Valley, about 5C. I tested at 100% fan speed. I assume this is because bios is based on HOF that has custom cooler with lower max rpm?


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Just flashed rev. 3 bios for my reference 780. Before this I used TI bios. Card runs hotter than before in Valley, about 5C. I tested at 100% fan speed. I assume this is because bios is based on HOF that has custom cooler with lower max rpm?


What are your results with rev3? What must i do here:

"overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch."
You do need to use this command if you don't have HOF GPU any. Do i just say yes or must i type that into command


----------



## dminzi

Can someone explain the advantage of using a rev bios from here i dont get it does it break warranty? If it goes wrong how do i roll back?


----------



## dzb87

A question to all of you running SLI.
Do your GPUs work at the same frequency?

I set sync on in EVGA PrecissionX (also tried MSI Afterburner), but the second GPU is always 26MHz slower. For example GPU1 1150MHz, GPU2 1124MHz.
The difference exists even at stock frequency.
How can I sync them?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> A question to all of you running SLI.
> Do your GPUs work at the same frequency?
> 
> I set sync on in EVGA PrecissionX (also tried MSI Afterburner), but the second GPU is always 26MHz slower. For example GPU1 1150MHz, GPU2 1124MHz.
> The difference exists even at stock frequency.
> How can I sync them?


You have to compensate the +26 in the second gpu. Let's say
GPU 1 - 1000mhz at stock
GPU 2 - 974mhz at stcock just add the +26 at the GPU clock offset . Any difference between gpu just compensate it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Can someone explain the advantage of using a rev bios from here i dont get it does it break warranty? If it goes wrong how do i roll back?


The same way you roll in but trough the DOS. Front page has the nvflash for windows and dos and guide how to make usb bootable with n flash on it.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> You have to compensate the +26 in the second gpu. Let's say
> GPU 1 - 1000mhz at stock
> GPU 2 - 974mhz at stcock just add the +26 at the GPU clock offset . Any difference between gpu just compensate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't "sync" option work like that?
> But it doesn't in Afterburner andv PrecissionX.
> 
> [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## Dream39

Hi all ! I have a question. Can i flash rev 3 bios on my Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> Hi all ! I have a question. Can i flash rev 3 bios on my Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II ?


yup, but you may find the fan profile different. flash it and test it.


----------



## TheMuskr

Question, why does the new HOF bios have a splash screen? I don't remember their being on rev 1 and 2


----------



## dminzi

Me again with another random thought is corsair h100i push pull worth it or should i just do push?


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> why did you take you CPU overclock off when installing or using your 780 and not your 7970...?


I didn't fully explain what happened. After fully uninstalling AMD drivers and putting the 780 in, I was still having some driver issues with Nvidia and couldn't find a solution, so I reinstalled Windows. It took me all night to install everything again, so I was dead tired when I flashed my BIOS. I didn't think to save my CPU overclock.

Anyway, is it possible that because my i5 2500k is at 3.3ghz, it's forcing my 780 to work harder than at 4.5, causing the increased heat? I don't know why it's getting so hot (well it's not that bad, but more than I'm used to).


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Me again with another random thought is corsair h100i push pull worth it or should i just do push?


My H100 with 4 fans push/pull have better temps and lower noise at medium settings than it with 2 fans at high settings.

As the H100i have the settings digitally adjustable, I don't know how will you quantify that, but you will notice a difference, yes.


----------



## FishCommander

Anyone seen benchmarks for the Galaxy 780 HOF?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> Anyone seen benchmarks for the Galaxy 780 HOF?


Please keep in mind that this is using an AMD processor, but I am 1322 points higher than the next highest AMD score on the Top 30 3D Mark11 Benchmark page:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Please keep in mind that this is using an AMD processor, but I am 1322 points higher than the next highest AMD score on the Top 30 3D Mark11 Benchmark page:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad


That is still a low score for Valley. Valley loves memory overclock. Try to find max memory before touching the core when running valley.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues with Directx 11 crashes in any games? BF3 has been crashing a lot and I am back to 320.49 drivers in hopes it fixes it. It just goes to black screen and I can not view the message error but see it is there if I pull up task manager. I can only end the task and then the desktop comes back, if I click on it in the TM window everything freezes. I am not OC'ing the cards at all. I have tried a bunch of fixes like more paging file memory and reinstalling directx plus a few others. I know many have had this issue in the past with other NVidia cards. EVGA always says it is a driver issue but some say it was fixed by RMA of the card itself after trying everything else including reinstall of OS. EVGA reps have said to remove RTSS which I have a long time ago. I was using the 326.01 beta and it worked great for awhile up until a week ago then went to 326.41 and still happens. Now trying 320.49 since that is the official driver EVGA seems to suggest.


\

This sounds like Overclock instability.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Please keep in mind that this is using an AMD processor, but I am 1322 points higher than the next highest AMD score on the Top 30 3D Mark11 Benchmark page:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad


hey! I didn't knew that thread! Once my patience returns from vacation with my freetime I should run 3dmark11 again. My high 23k p score would be the second on the list of dual GPU and would also be highest than the second on the three gpu!

Mabe these thoughts will make them come back earlier!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> Question, why does the new HOF bios have a splash screen? I don't remember their being on rev 1 and 2


the new bios has it. this is Nvidia mandatory


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is still a low score for Valley. Valley loves memory overclock. Try to find max memory before touching the core when running valley.


His GPU memory cannot pass +80 this is why for the low score.


----------



## FishCommander

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Please keep in mind that this is using an AMD processor, but I am 1322 points higher than the next highest AMD score on the Top 30 3D Mark11 Benchmark page:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad






Awesome thanks! rep'd


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> His GPU memory cannot pass +80 this is why for the low score.


Brutal.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> His GPU memory cannot pass +80 this is why for the low score.


i am running 59,5 on my 780oc @1084MHz boost and stock mem









best
revro


----------



## YounGMessiah

What drivers are any of you OC ACX owners using?


----------



## DStealth

Strange behaviour i have with HOFv3 1137 Bios during Valley run after test 10 performance drop and temperature also and seen Vid usage dropes there also, but no driver crash or whatever first time seeing such a strange thing...here's the pic

was hopping to pass 79fps...but no luck.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You have to compensate the +26 in the second gpu. Let's say
> GPU 1 - 1000mhz at stock
> GPU 2 - 974mhz at stcock just add the +26 at the GPU clock offset . Any difference between gpu just compensate it.


This workaround works, thanks.
But this is rather uncomfortable. Is there any other solution to synchronize boost clocks?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> What drivers are any of you OC ACX owners using?


been running the 326.41 drivers since they came out. rock solid, no issues at all.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> What drivers are any of you OC ACX owners using?


I'm still using 320.49.


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys I'm planing on buying a GTX780 soon and wanted to know if there are any benches for the following cards

Gigabyte 3G GTX 780
ASUS 3G GTX 780
MSI-TwinFrozer 3G GTX 780
Gigabyte OC 3G GTX 780
Asus OC3G GTX 780

They are the only cards I can get in my area and was wondering which one would be good for OCing without liquid cooling


----------



## drdreey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Strange behaviour i have with HOFv3 1137 Bios during Valley run after test 10 performance drop and temperature also and seen Vid usage dropes there also, but no driver crash or whatever first time seeing such a strange thing...here's the pic
> 
> was hopping to pass 79fps...but no luck.


It's not vBios related.
I have had this issue in Valley with other vBios's too.
It's GPU core OC related in my case so try to lower your OC a bit.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey guys I'm planing on buying a GTX780 soon and wanted to know if there are any benches for the following cards
> 
> Gigabyte 3G GTX 780
> ASUS 3G GTX 780
> MSI-TwinFrozer 3G GTX 780
> Gigabyte OC 3G GTX 780
> Asus OC3G GTX 780
> 
> They are the only cards I can get in my area and was wondering which one would be good for OCing without liquid cooling


GIGABYTE, ASUS or EVGA, the best manufactured !!!! You can chose the gigabyte oc or asus oc !!!


----------



## Raf Leung

Bought my brand new gtx 780 for 530 USD, used for like 2 months sold it for 650 USD lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> This workaround works, thanks.
> But this is rather uncomfortable. Is there any other solution to synchronize boost clocks?


Only if you switch to a vbios with boost disable than you can pair equally.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Only if you switch to a vbios with boost disable than you can pair equally.


I would preferably stay with stock bios.
Now with +26MHz offset it seems to work fine. Both cards at 1150MHz.

Is there any disadvantage of running them at different speed? For example 1150/1124? Will it cause more stuttering or something like that? I just want to know.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Skynet brother, don't take this the wrong way but it seems like your bios updates are crippling and unstable

First bios was brilliant
Second meh
Third meh Meg

To me it seems like you are doing this so you can bring more updates, like nVidia drivers e.g. rev 1,2,3,4,5


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Skynet brother, don't take this the wrong way but it seems like your bios updates are crippling and unstable
> 
> First bios was brilliant
> Second meh
> Third meh Meg
> 
> To me it seems like you are doing this so you can bring more updates, like nVidia drivers e.g. rev 1,2,3,4,5


Feedback may fix any issues post your issue. If your issue is memory your are not alone.

Some people find the firsts bios better but some don't. I can't say much because im still running a vey basic system now im having memory. Incompatibility. This time I only had two person to test the bios for me so. May parts may come next week or so asus mVI formula and 4770k. Than I can go back to normal stage.

Ps: if your memory are weak is better to stay with the bios that fit better for you. The .3A bios has support for both gpu memory samsung and elpida.


----------



## MerkageTurk

My memory does insane overclock + 700 and core clock to +195


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My memory does insane overclock + 700 and core clock to +195


Really impressive. Is that game stable?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yes however at +38m which is 1.200 and +221 for core clock which is 1175


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My memory does insane overclock + 700 and core clock to +195


Well than I have to disagree with your about my vBios was "crippling and unstable" if you clock that high. it won't go more than this. So this is not a issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Really impressive. Is that game stable?


This. And not everyone can clock like that.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> been running the 326.41 drivers since they came out. rock solid, no issues at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm still using 320.49.


I havent had any issues except I notice some frame loss with the beta drivers, it seems 320.49 was my best driver for the card so far


----------



## MerkageTurk

That is with rev 1 bios of yours sky net and thank you so much, however rev3 has made me down clock it to +600 on memory although same clocks for core clock as rev1.

With stock bios at 1,200v I can get memory to 600 is well same as rev3 however rev 1 had me 700+ on memory and unlocked the voltage to 1.21v

Thank you sky net once again, please don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> That is with rev 1 bios of yours sky net and thank you so much, however rev3 has made me down clock it to +600 on memory although same clocks for core clock as rev1.
> 
> With stock bios at 1,200v I can get memory to 600 is well same as rev3 however rev 1 had me 700+ on memory and unlocked the voltage to 1.21v
> 
> Thank you sky net once again, please don't take it the wrong way.


I'm not taking it tge wrong way.
You just did the right thing reporting this issue now with details. Wich bios you gpu was delivered to you?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Sky net this is my default bios which was from the factory

80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)


----------



## King4x4

Talk about making them cards screeeeeeeeeeeam for mercy!


----------



## voozers

So what are your sli temperatures guys? Mine are hot but like I've said even in single my GPUs were already hot. I'm using the ACX SC.

For single temps at idle its 44C at load its 74C.

For sli temps, the card is 85C while the bottom is 70C. If I don't use my side exhaust fan then the temps go up to 88C and 73C.

I would love to try to add another space between my gpus but my sli bridge isn't long enough, I probably should have gone for a 3 way sli bridge for the length.

Again I'm guessing poor air flow although I have 9 case fans (4 intake in the front, 1 intake at the bottom, 2 exhaust at the top, 1 exhaust in the rear, and one exhaust on the side. I also have a huge NHD14 CPU cooler which I'm guessing doesn't help my temps at all (my GPU temps anyway).


----------



## voozers

Oh yea my top card is at 82% fan curve at that temperature so setting 80% doesn't help and I'd rather not set 100% due to noise. Sorry about the double post, it glitched out.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Oh yea my top card is at 82% fan curve at that temperature so setting 80% doesn't help and I'd rather not set 100% due to noise. Sorry about the double post, it glitched out.


My cards at 1212mv max temps are 72C for the top card and 69C for the lower card.
At stock bios and voltages the top one hardly goes over 65C

I Have four 140mm aerocool shark fans on the side panel blowing cold air INSIDE the case, so the card's fan breathes cold air fed directly to their mouth.
My case have an adjustable fan controler, so I usually set them pretty low, and only increase their speed to about half max (which is 1800RPM) during hard benchmarking or very stressfull games like Metro.

Also I have one slot between the cards with a simple SLI bridge.

And last but not least, I have set the fan profiles so that they are at 100% when the temps reach 70C, which only ocurs while benching anyway...

You MUST have a very well ventilated case to have good temps on air.
I friend who bought my old GTX 580 about a year ago, said that his temps were reaching 93C and above, amking the GPU to throttle.

I said him, just to make a test to remove the side panel and it droped to 78C!!

You must keep in mind that these cards are very high TDP, You must feed them COLD air and also recicle the hot air they throw inside the case.

If you have reference cards though, they almost don't throw hot air on the case so its easyer to handle. But you must feed them cold air anyway.

I have even custom made a sheet of plastic to direct the hot air coming out of the cases's hear towards the door of my room, so the side panels don't breath it. It improved my GPU temps in 3C!


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> My cards at 1212mv max temps are 72C for the top card and 69C for the lower card.
> At stock bios and voltages the top one hardly goes over 65C
> 
> I Have four 140mm aerocool shark fans on the side panel blowing cold air INSIDE the case, so the card's fan breathes cold air fed directly to their mouth.
> My case have an adjustable fan controler, so I usually set them pretty low, and only increase their speed to about half max (which is 1800RPM) during hard benchmarking or very stressfull games like Metro.
> 
> Also I have one slot between the cards with a simple SLI bridge.
> 
> And last but not least, I have set the fan profiles so that they are at 100% when the temps reach 70C, which only ocurs while benching anyway...
> 
> You MUST have a very well ventilated case to have good temps on air.
> I friend who bought my old GTX 580 about a year ago, said that his temps were reaching 93C and above, amking the GPU to throttle.
> 
> I said him, just to make a test to remove the side panel and it droped to 78C!!
> 
> You must keep in mind that these cards are very high TDP, You must feed them COLD air and also recicle the hot air they throw inside the case.
> 
> If you have reference cards though, they almost don't throw hot air on the case so its easyer to handle. But you must feed them cold air anyway.
> 
> I have even custom made a sheet of plastic to direct the hot air coming out of the cases's hear towards the door of my room, so the side panels don't breath it. It improved my GPU temps in 3C!


I see. The hotter fan temperatures where is 88C is actually with the side panel off. I'm hesitant to blow air against the cards from the side because the way it exhausts heat on the ACX cooler is towards the side panel so blowing fresh air in that way seems counter productive. My fans are 1200 RPM except for the side fan which is 2000 RPM. I'm only feeding cool air from 5 fans.


----------



## Roulette Run

This is my latest 3D Mark11 score using a single Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, please note the +0 Memory Offset, my score actually decreased as I tried to add memory. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7009241


----------



## Loyrl

EVGA Reference sli is running at around 72-73 on load for both cards.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This is my latest 3D Mark11 score using a single Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, please note the +0 Memory Offset, my score actually decreased as I tried to add memory. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7009241


It is such a shame that the HOF and some Classifieds have been crippled by Elpida memory.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Gtx 780 HOF review: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/14/galaxy_geforce_gtx_780_hof_edition_review/1


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is such a shame that the HOF and some Classifieds have been crippled by Elpida memory.


I hate Elpida, they have always been B-tier memory manufacturer. Had awful memory overclocks with my some of my old AMD cards, turned out that they used Elpida instead of reference Hynix.


----------



## sniggleface

nVidia 326.58 beta drivers are out and seemingly working fine with Korean 2560x1440 panels for those that are applicable. Word is that the WHQL version will be out at the end of the month.

Download for Windows XP (32-bit)
Download for Windows XP (64-bit)
Download for Windows 7/8 and Vista (32-bit) WDDM 1.3
Download for Windows 7/8 and Vista (64-bit) WDDM 1.3


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Gtx 780 HOF review: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/14/galaxy_geforce_gtx_780_hof_edition_review/1


Thanks for that post, reading that article, I found out I didn't have the very latest driver installed... but I do now.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> nVidia 326.58 beta drivers are out and seemingly working fine with Korean 2560x1440 panels for those that are applicable. Word is that the WHQL version will be out at the end of the month.
> 
> Download for Windows XP (32-bit)
> Download for Windows XP (64-bit)
> Download for Windows 7/8 and Vista (32-bit) WDDM 1.3
> Download for Windows 7/8 and Vista (64-bit) WDDM 1.3


Play BF3 for at least 10 hours(not in a row) and then tell me how they are because BF3 has exposed many weird issues with the last couple of 326 betas for me and others, with Directx errors. I went back to 320.49 WHQL and so far have not had any issues.


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Play BF3 for at least 10 hours(not in a row) and then tell me how they are because BF3 has exposed many weird issues with the last couple of 326 betas for me and others, with Directx errors. I went back to 320.49 WHQL and so far have not had any issues.


Even barely playing is causing some flickering of both of my screens when I die or respawn. Not bad enough for me to uninstall yet, but you're right about BF3 issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> This workaround works, thanks.
> But this is rather uncomfortable. Is there any other solution to synchronize boost clocks?


using a bios w/o boost.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> Even barely playing is causing some flickering of both of my screens when I die or respawn. Not bad enough for me to uninstall yet, but you're right about BF3 issues.


I have had that happen to me after new drivers or switch monitors to play on. Go into option in game and then the video settings clock on the resolution button for 1080p or whatever you are using to go to the next res setting then go back to the one you want and hit "apply full screen" then back out and save it of course and that usually fixes it for me.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> EVGA Reference sli is running at around 72-73 on load for both cards.


Yea not good my cards too hot for my liking and they have ACX coolers too.


----------



## caenlen

Just got my new EVGA GTX 780 ref cooler, but I put the Arctic Hybrid cooler on it, idle temps are 24 Celsius and load is around 43... loving this card so far









So glad I got rid of my 7950 CF setup, even with 13.8 drivers there was just to many issues. Single 780 and never looking back.


----------



## MerkageTurk

326.58 dont install on my gtx 780 win.81 fresh formated


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> 326.58 dont install on my gtx 780 win.81 fresh formated


I just installed Win 7 fresh this morning thanks to my new gpu that beta driver wasn't out yet I used the beta right before that and everything is working perfect for me, but I don't play BF3 either, I hear that game has some issues with this driver. /shrug


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone having issues with sli 780 while running BF3,last night while running BF3 i saw my FPS drop to 60 every now and again for a couple seconds,running the 326.41 beta,never had this happen to me before....


----------



## y2kcamaross

Wow, I finally throttled the TI bios, it sli disabled I was idling at 201 watts with my gpus @ 1.21v, ran fur mark and power usage jumped to 583 watts! That's over 380 watts for just one card, insane!


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I have had that happen to me after new drivers or switch monitors to play on. Go into option in game and then the video settings clock on the resolution button for 1080p or whatever you are using to go to the next res setting then go back to the one you want and hit "apply full screen" then back out and save it of course and that usually fixes it for me.


That took care of it, thanks for the tip!

I was hoping these drivers would magically raise the GPU usage in BF3 and it does seem higher but the framerate does not appear to be much better. I haven't been playing much lately though, so it's not a very good subjective observation.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Sky net this is my default bios which was from the factory
> 
> 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)


Like is said many pages back. some GPU won't like the .3A bios it does decrease your GPU performance I wish EVGA or Nvidia would explain it a bit better after we discovered the memory issue between the 780 first and second batch. If I was you i will go back ro my rev 1 or 2 to keep the performance on top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is such a shame that the HOF and some Classifieds have been crippled by Elpida memory.


yup they did screw up so bad on this.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> That took care of it, thanks for the tip!
> 
> I was hoping these drivers would magically raise the GPU usage in BF3 and it does seem higher but the framerate does not appear to be much better. I haven't been playing much lately though, so it's not a very good subjective observation.


Cool I thought that may fix it. I still need to play more with the 320.49 drivers to see if my directx error still happens. EVGQA sent me an email to try and run some cmd prompts to see what is going on in the system. May need to send one of the cards back though if nothing works.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Can anyone else confirm throttling on Furmark with either the TI bios or one of Skynet's bioses?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm throttling on Furmark with either the TI bios or one of Skynet's bioses?


Furmark will throttling and burn any gpu and bios anytime.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm throttling on Furmark with either the TI bios or one of Skynet's bioses?


Normal, for any bios in furmark, stop using it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Furmark will throttling and burn any gpu and bios anytime.


Furmark is absolute out of date garbage, and it REALLY dislikes keplar.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Normal, for any bios in furmark, stop using it.
> Furmark is absolute out of date garbage, and it REALLY dislikes keplar.


I really don't remmeber the last time I used Furmark , I think it was with the GTX 460







when I made the custom OCN GTX 460 oc White Editon with Back Plate for it . The time I almost chopped off my finger. old days


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I really don't remmeber the last time I used Furmark , I think it was with the GTX 460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I made the custom OCN GTX 460 oc White Editon with Back Plate for it . The time I almost chopped off my finger. old days


Last time I used it was with the gtx 285, it was completely useless for stability testing & as a benchmark (the benchmark was easily cheated with gtx200).


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Normal, for any bios in furmark, stop using it.
> Furmark is absolute out of date garbage, and it REALLY dislikes keplar.


It was just a test to see if I could throttle the 350w power limit...and I can


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> It was just a test to see if I could throttle the 350w power limit...and I can


This is how OCN was made. pushing thing's to it's limit or breaking it.


----------



## wermad

Beating Dead Horse: don't use Furmark, you can damage your gpu. Reviewers have stopped using it because of this reason (noticed that in gpu reviews???).

If you're interested in killing off $650 of equipment, just put it on your grill. Make sure you keep that fire hot


----------



## King4x4

Okay I just finished testing all 3 Revs.

Best one is Rev1. Memory clock is super stable 3450mhz and Core is at 1228 for daily use and 1254mhz for benchies (and praying that it doesn't crash before the end).

Rev 2 is okay but I am OCD for 1.212v.

Rev 3 is strangely the most unstable for me and especially for memory OC. In addition all cards run 5'C hotter.

Oh yah in addition... Highest Tri-Card rig in Heaven:


----------



## dminzi

Whats better stock thermal paste on gpu or artic silver and whats better the corsair h100i thermal paste or artic silver 5


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, so I managed to sell my Inno card without losing too much money (sold it for 810$, bought it for 900$). Placed an order on a classy, only problem is that the buyer will transfer the money when he gets home today so i probably won't get the money until monday which means that the card will have to sit nicely at the pickup place until monday at least









Anticipation is high!


----------



## SeekerZA

Thanks to those testing each of the 3 rev BIOS and giving there feedback







Great work!

I'm still on Rev2 and now i see people having hit and miss with Rev3.







Is Rev1 with constant 1.2? Which one did you use King4x4?


----------



## King4x4

Using this gem:
Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT.rom

Mighty good I might add!

The Rev3 had my memory locking at +300 but with this I clocked up to +500 and the GPU is 5 degrees less hot.


----------



## Roulette Run

Using the original bios revision in a long series of the Unigine Valley BM last night, I was finally for whatever reason to take my Memory Clock Offset much higher than my previous +80 best and getting my best score at a setting of +156 GPU Clock Offset/+270 Memory Clock Offset and I did that by raising the memory first, before the GPU Clock Offset, but when I look at my performance log (posted below), I see that my max. operating temperature (GPU) is only 63c and I am using the maximum 1.212 volts that the software allows. It is my understanding that nVidia has said that it is safe to run this GPU up to 85c. From my testing and observations, it seems that I'm not topping out on the capabilities of the chip, but my ability to feed enough juice (power) through the card to keep going higher and with 21-22c left in safe temperature operating room left, I should be able to do it if I could find a way to supply more power. Would it take some sort of software revision to do that? Is it even possible? This is being done on a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. I just feel like there's more to be had here, it's a matter of how.


----------



## dminzi

30 more pages till 780


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Using the original bios revision in a long series of the Unigine Valley BM last night, I was finally for whatever reason to take my Memory Clock Offset much higher than my previous +80 best and getting my best score at a setting of +156 GPU Clock Offset/+270 Memory Clock Offset and I did that by raising the memory first, before the GPU Clock Offset, but when I look at my performance log (posted below), I see that my max. operating temperature (GPU) is only 63c and I am using the maximum 1.212 volts that the software allows. It is my understanding that nVidia has said that it is safe to run this GPU up to 85c. From my testing and observations, it seems that I'm not topping out on the capabilities of the chip, but my ability to feed enough juice (power) through the card to keep going higher and with 21-22c left in safe temperature operating room left, I should be able to do it if I could find a way to supply more power. Would it take some sort of software revision to do that? Is it even possible? This is being done on a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. I just feel like there's more to be had here, it's a matter of how.


I know this is probably a coincidence, but in the [H]ardOCP review, 62 degrees Celsius was the temp. of the non OC'd HOF. Something is wrong. Did you enable Hyper Boost?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I know this is probably a coincidence, but in the [H]ardOCP review, 62 degrees Celsius was the temp. of the non OC'd HOF. Something is wrong. Did you enable Hyper Boost?


Yes, I did enable the Hyper Boost and it automatically ramps up the fan to a noticeable increase based upon the amount of fan noise.


----------



## Roulette Run

I know this is probably a coincidence, but in the [H]ardOCP review, 62 degrees Celsius was the temp. of the non OC'd HOF. Something is wrong. Did you enable Hyper Boost?[/quote] I just did a 15 minute run of the MSi Kombustor Burn-in utility and as you can see, my GPU temp. did go as high as 70 and it just sat there. I think the difference with the Valley BM is that it isn't as constant a stress on the GPU, the load fluxuates betweens scenes and even within scenes and so the temperature doesn't have a chance to build as high.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I know this is probably a coincidence, but in the [H]ardOCP review, 62 degrees Celsius was the temp. of the non OC'd HOF. Something is wrong. Did you enable Hyper Boost?


I just did a 15 minute run of the MSi Kombustor Burn-in utility and as you can see, my GPU temp. did go as high as 70 and it just sat there. I think the difference with the Valley BM is that it isn't as constant a stress on the GPU, the load fluxuates betweens scenes and even within scenes and so the temperature doesn't have a chance to build as high.[/quote]

Didn't they set the power target to 126% in the review? I am pretty sure galaxy has their own OC software. I doubt it will change anything, but try using it. Also have you tried MSI Afterburner? I read somewhere that the HOF uses the same Chil chip as the gtx 680 lightning. Maybe this would let you use Afterburner to raise the voltage even more. I will be trying this myself wehn my card comes in later today.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Im sad yall lol.. Ive had this card for a week or so and still haven't used it much.. Been to busy with courses, work and lady.. But good news is FFXIV beta starts Friday, so im going to rock that all weekend screw it lol


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I just did a 15 minute run of the MSi Kombustor Burn-in utility and as you can see, my GPU temp. did go as high as 70 and it just sat there. I think the difference with the Valley BM is that it isn't as constant a stress on the GPU, the load fluxuates betweens scenes and even within scenes and so the temperature doesn't have a chance to build as high.


Didn't they set the power target to 126% in the review? I am pretty sure galaxy has their own OC software. I doubt it will change anything, but try using it. Also have you tried MSI Afterburner? I read somewhere that the HOF uses the same Chil chip as the gtx 680 lightning. Maybe this would let you use Afterburner to raise the voltage even more. I will be trying this myself wehn my card comes in later today.[/quote]
For whatever reason, I have been unable to open the Galaxy software, it tries to load, Windows prompts me to allow it, but after I authorize, it just dies. I even uninstalled the CD version and went to the Galaxy site and downloaded new with the same results. Kooky!


----------



## dminzi

My temps in valley hit 78c but in game only around 60c and idle 30-32c is that bad?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> My temps in valley hit 78c but in game only around 60c and idle 30-32c is that bad?


What card is it?

Edit: you are 7°C from the recommended max temp. That isn't bad, reference cooler is usually at 80°C at full load. If you are running a non reference card maybe increase the fan speed or decrease any OC (blasphemer! get him!)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> My temps in valley hit 78c but in game only around 60c and idle 30-32c is that bad?


I hit 93c the other night running Valley with my side panel on... lol

Classifieds get really hot with 1.35v running through them.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anyone having issues with sli 780 while running BF3,last night while running BF3 i saw my FPS drop to 60 every now and again for a couple seconds,running the 326.41 beta,never had this happen to me before....


Don't use the 326 beta drivers at all for BF3 right now. I have tried the 326.01 and.41 and I get driectx crashes in BF3. Something about BF3 is not playing well with them. I went back to 320.49 and they seem to be working well so far. I did not have any issue with the 326 drivers for weeks but then a couple of weeks ago I started getting these crashes and weird issues. I think it has to do with the last MS update is what I read on the EVGA forum. There is a fix for really low FPS in BF3 if you are using IE10 in BF3 and that is to go to Internet options-> Advanced tab-> then check mark the first box in the list to use software rendering instead of GPU. Many said that fixed it for them.


----------



## DStealth

Managed to finish Valley with my reference card 1228Mhz core - 78fps not even clocked CPU at the edge.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Managed to finish Valley with my reference card 1228Mhz core - 78fps not even clocked CPU at the edge.


And memory? If I do that with my reference card I would get bottlenecked by the power target very early, even with skyn3ts modded BIOS.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> And memory? If I do that with my reference card I would get bottlenecked by the power target very early, even with skyn3ts modded BIOS.


You can see the memory speed in screenshot: 3564MHz


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> You can see the memory speed in screenshot: 3564MHz


Ah, of course









The thing about my GTX 780 is that it's stable at exactly the same frequencies in Battlefield 3 for example but in benchmarks like Valley and Heaven I can't get over 1176MHz/6600MHz no matter how high voltage I give it because the power target reaches 115% almost instantly.
I don't know why this doesn't happen in Battlefield 3 as well but I guess that's a good thing, poor benchmark-performance but awesome gaming-performance where it actually matters


----------



## sniggleface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ah, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about my GTX 780 is that it's stable at exactly the same frequencies in Battlefield 3 for example but in benchmarks like Valley and Heaven I can't get over 1176MHz/6600MHz no matter how high voltage I give it because the power target reaches 115% almost instantly.
> I don't know why this doesn't happen in Battlefield 3 as well but I guess that's a good thing, poor benchmark-performance but awesome gaming-performance where it actually matters


I'm willing to bet it's because BF3 rarely uses 100% of your GPU. The game is extremely CPU limited, even with high overclocking. You can verify this by keeping the Afterburner (or similar app) hardware monitors active/logging while playing the game.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniggleface*
> 
> I'm willing to bet it's because BF3 rarely uses 100% of your GPU. The game is extremely CPU limited, even with high overclocking. You can verify this by keeping the Afterburner (or similar app) hardware monitors active/logging while playing the game.


While Battlefield 3 is a CPU-intensive game indeed I'm sure that my CPU isn't the bottleneck there. I have tested the game at 800x600 at low settings and my i7 [email protected] dipped to 100FPS several times but 90FPS being the lowest.
When I play Battlefield 3 my GPU-usage is around 95% but spikes a 99% at times and I think that has to do with the fact that I cap my FPS at 120FPS because I don't want any screen tearing due to a too high framerate.

Even when I play Battlefield 3 with my overclock at 1228MHz/7GHz my FPS dips to 70FPS at times so I'm definitely limited by my GTX 780.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Painted my EVGA ref 780


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Painted my EVGA ref 780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice.just curious tho,does this void your warranty....


----------



## woomdawg

So I flashed v3 two nights ago on my sc acx and I can not get over 1200mghz. I have my power target all the way up and my temp target all the way up to, voltage 2.212v. Is my card just a dog? Will we see higher voltage in future bios rev's?

Thanks for all this hard work skyn3t.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OK ocn need your kelp,just saw this feature on evga percision (k.boost) just curious as to what this does for performance,any feedback would be appreciated....


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> So I flashed v3 two nights ago on my sc acx and I can not get over 1200mghz. I have my power target all the way up and my temp target all the way up to, voltage 2.212v. Is my card just a dog? Will we see higher voltage in future bios rev's?
> 
> Thanks for all this hard work skyn3t.


Is this only in benchmarks or in games as well? Like I said on the last page, I can only get my card stable at 1176MHz/6600MHz in Heaven 4.0 and Valley but in Battlefield 3 I can get my card to 1228MHz/7GHz stable with 1.212V.

I know that you have the EVGA ACX-version but as far as I know our cards are identical except that you have better cooling overall so it might be the same for you as it is for me.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

I need some help setting up my new card (Galaxy gtx 780 HOF). The card is currently wired and connected. I am running on integrated graphics. I download the latest driver off of galaxy's site (the 2nd newest on Nvidia's) and restart my pc when prompted. The computer restarts, reaches the windows loading screen, then the screen blacks out and I have to go into windows repair mode to fix it and stop the black screening. I am running a P8Z77-i with a 3770K. What could be the problem?

EDIT: Strangely enough, it worked this time. It black screened, so i typed in my pass word and the screen came on! I repeated the exact same steps and somehow it worked!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I need some help setting up my new card (Galaxy gtx 780 HOF). The card is currently wired and connected. I am running on integrated graphics. I download the latest driver off of galaxy's site (the 2nd newest on Nvidia's) and restart my pc when prompted. The computer restarts, reaches the windows loading screen, then the screen blacks out and I have to go into windows repair mode to fix it and stop the black screening. I am running a P8Z77-i with a 3770K. What could be the problem?


You made need to update your motherboard bios,had the same problem when i got first 780 and that fixed it....


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Is this only in benchmarks or in games as well? Like I said on the last page, I can only get my card stable at 1176MHz/6600MHz in Heaven 4.0 and Valley but in Battlefield 3 I can get my card to 1228MHz/7GHz stable with 1.212V.
> 
> I know that you have the EVGA ACX-version but as far as I know our cards are identical except that you have better cooling overall so it might be the same for you as it is for me.


I tried running bf3 at 1202 and it crashed after Maybee 5 minutes.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really nice.just curious tho,does this void your warranty....


No idea.


----------



## dminzi

So if i flash a bios rev i should use 1 2 or 3 which one do you guys find to have lowest temps and highest clocks clock> temps


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I just did a 15 minute run of the MSi Kombustor Burn-in utility and as you can see, my GPU temp. did go as high as 70 and it just sat there. I think the difference with the Valley BM is that it isn't as constant a stress on the GPU, the load fluxuates betweens scenes and even within scenes and so the temperature doesn't have a chance to build as high.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Didn't they set the power target to 126% in the review? I am pretty sure galaxy has their own OC software. I doubt it will change anything, but try using it. Also have you tried MSI Afterburner? I read somewhere that the HOF uses the same Chil chip as the gtx 680 lightning. Maybe this would let you use Afterburner to raise the voltage even more. I will be trying this myself wehn my card comes in later today.


I know i'm no member here, but i feel i need to chime in every now and then anyways...

Please be aware that running multiple GPU utilities has been known to cause problems. It is HIGHLY recommended to only have one utility installed at a time, and to always un-install it before messing with drivers.

(quotes were borked)


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Painted my EVGA ref 780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That matte military style fits the reference cooler amazingly well, great work!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> And memory? If I do that with my reference card I would get bottlenecked by the power target very early, even with skyn3ts modded BIOS.


Because your memory cannot oc too high. It has been said. Valley is a.memory eater like a cookie eater








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Painted my EVGA ref 780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good work.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Because your memory cannot oc too high. It has been said. Valley is a.memory eater like a cookie eater


Apparently it's the same for the core clock.... In order to not reach the 115% power target at all I can only OC the card to 1189MHz without any memory OC...
Well, screw benchmarks!


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys i was wonderin if i should use some artic silver 5 on my 780 and if i did i have the evga refrence is there a way to do it that doesnt void warranty?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hey guys i was wonderin if i should use some artic silver 5 on my 780 and if i did i have the evga refrence is there a way to do it that doesnt void warranty?


I have...


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I have...


Erm can you tell me if it was worth it ad how you did it?


----------



## Urobulus

Okay I totally have to share that with my fellow 780s owners because I'm just too excited and proud!!









I built my very first watercooling loop woot woot!!!









I know it's not the best looking one compared to a lot of people here; I know it has weird angles (which is not recommended); but my flow seems to be good after 10 hours, no leaks at all, don't hear any bubbles anymore in the rads or parts, and everything seems to be running smoothly!

My case is a brand spankin' new Corsair Carbide 540 (dual chambers cube).

Just need to leak test for another 8 hours and I'm done!!









http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## TheMasterNoob

If anyone cares to know, my 780 HOF is OC'd to 1319 mhz (completely forgot the memory OC and I'm at work so I can't check). The voltage is 1161mv (1.16v). Idle temps are in the low 30s with hyper boost enabled. Only posting this in case anyone wants to know since this card is kinda uncommon from what I've seen.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Erm can you tell me if it was worth it ad how you did it?


I did it yesterday when I opened up my gpu. You basically have to take off everything. There are about 20+ screws. Philips, allens and torx bits.

Btw, I didnt notice a single temp difference.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> If anyone cares to know, my 780 HOF is OC'd to 1319 mhz (completely forgot the memory OC and I'm at work so I can't check). The voltage is 1161mv (1.16v). Idle temps are in the low 30s with hyper boost enabled. Only posting this in case anyone wants to know since this card is kinda uncommon from what I've seen.


WOW! That's insane clk speed at that voltage! Your ASIC must be well over 90's? :O


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> WOW! That's insane clk speed at that voltage! Your ASIC must be well over 90's? :O


That would be a nice surprise. It must be high. The default voltage was really low for me, and it was boosting to 1110 out of the box at 1.0__v (forgot the last digits). Fan speed never goes over 55% and the card stays cool even with the OC and hyper boost off. I will report back right after work hopefully with some screenshots and benchmarks results.


----------



## ds84

Which can i consider for a out-of-the-box, stock performance? Overclocking may be done at a later time if i know more on how to do it.

Zotac GTX 780 AMP!

Palit GTX 780 Jetstream Super

EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX

MSI GTX 780 Twin Frost O.C


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Which can i consider for a out-of-the-box, stock performance? Overclocking may be done at a later time if i know more on how to do it.
> 
> Zotac GTX 780 AMP!
> 
> Palit GTX 780 Jetstream Super
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX
> 
> MSI GTX 780 Twin Frost O.C


Why would anyone care about out-of-the box performance? This is OCN baby


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Why would anyone care about out-of-the box performance? This is OCN baby


I have not learnt how to overclock properly yet.... so, would rather get a good stock perf and OC frm there...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> I have not learnt how to overclock properly yet.... so, would rather get a good stock perf and OC frm there...


I say the EVGA or the Palit.


----------



## malmental

Gigabyte WF3..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Gigabyte WF3..


If available that one too.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> I have not learnt how to overclock properly yet.... so, would rather get a good stock perf and OC frm there...


OC'ing a video card isn't that hard tbh. There's a stellar beginners guide here at the forums, it's for the GTX 670 cards but it does apply for every nvidia card at least, it's just offset values that vary a bit from where you start. I highly suggest that you instead give us a budget you where planning to drop and then ask what users would advice for a card in that price range. Chances are that the one that gives you the best oc performance are also the ones that has a great out-of-the-box performance.

I started out with never doing any OC at all about a year ago and now I have an oc'ed cpu and just sold off my first 780 because i wasnt pleased with it's ocing abilites to get a card that in general responds better to oc'ing. I'm certainly not telling you what to do or not, but it's easier than you think to get extra performance out of your system for free and deeply rewarding and gratifying.


----------



## skyn3t

A lot pp are unhappy with the hof vbios aka 3A rev 3. Im cooking the .37 it may be good from who come from .36 rev with good oc.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> OC'ing a video card isn't that hard tbh. There's a stellar beginners guide here at the forums, it's for the GTX 670 cards but it does apply for every nvidia card at least, it's just offset values that vary a bit from where you start. I highly suggest that you instead give us a budget you where planning to drop and then ask what users would advice for a card in that price range. Chances are that the one that gives you the best oc performance are also the ones that has a great out-of-the-box performance.
> 
> I started out with never doing any OC at all about a year ago and now I have an oc'ed cpu and just sold off my first 780 because i wasnt pleased with it's ocing abilites to get a card that in general responds better to oc'ing. I'm certainly not telling you what to do or not, but it's easier than you think to get extra performance out of your system for free and deeply rewarding and gratifying.


Well, i could get a BNIB Zotac from someone for $888 in my country... Someone mentioned that he was able to get the Palit at $865, though i dunnoe if that will still apply when i get my rig in 2 wks time. The Gigabyte, EVGA, MSI are near the $950 range. So, weighing my options...


----------



## NamesLucky

Hey guys.
Putting together my new gaming rig, and getting a 780. Currently I have an evga ACX in mind, however I heard that the Galaxy HOF edition is pretty good. I have seen 3-4 1300mhz claims between this thread and [H]'s review, but I can't find any other posts about the speeds. Anyone else know a good source, or have real experience with the card? Reading through this thread I"m seeing 1250+mhz is not easy to obtain on most other cards even with a modded bios. Is this correct? Thanks for any help


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Putting together my new gaming rig, and getting a 780. Currently I have an evga ACX in mind, however I heard that the Galaxy HOF edition is pretty good. I have seen 3-4 1300mhz claims between this thread and [H]'s review, but I can't find any other posts about the speeds. Anyone else know a good source, or have real experience with the card? Reading through this thread I"m seeing 1250+mhz is not easy to obtain on most other cards even with a modded bios. Is this correct? Thanks for any help










I was in the same disposition you are in a couple of days back. You just have to take a risk and buy the card. I did. 1300MHz seems to be the norm for the HOF. I asked the Galaxy rep and he claimed they were selecting only the best cards and making them HOF's.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> A lot pp are unhappy with the hof vbios aka 3A rev 3. Im cooking the .37 it may be good from who come from .36 rev with good oc.


Nice I haven't got to try the HOF. But I think I'll wait for the .37 so I don't have to reinstall my video drivers and Custom CRU resolutions.

Looking forward to it Skyn3t !


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the same disposition you are in a couple of days back. You just have to take a risk and buy the card. I did. 1300MHz seems to be the norm for the HOF. I asked the Galaxy rep and he claimed they were selecting only the best cards and making them HOF's.


Thanks, I might have to try it out then.


----------



## NamesLucky

I'm not up-to-date on the modded bios stuff, only did alittle with my old gtx 670 power edition. Does Skyn3t saying people don't like the Bios 3A rev3 HOF bios have any bearing on the actual HOF and it's original bios? Should I be flashing to skyn3t's anyways when I get my card?

Back to back posts, oops sorry.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the same disposition you are in a couple of days back. You just have to take a risk and buy the card. I did. 1300MHz seems to be the norm for the HOF. I asked the Galaxy rep and he claimed they were selecting only the best cards and making them HOF's.


That is good if they are binning cards for the HOF.

Have you verified memory type? I wonder if their memory selection is like EVGA with the Classified?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I'm not up-to-date on the modded bios stuff, only did alittle with my old gtx 670 power edition. Does Skyn3t saying people don't like the Bios 3A rev3 HOF bios have any bearing on the actual HOF and it's original bios? Should I be flashing to skyn3t's anyways when I get my card?
> 
> Back to back posts, oops sorry.


sky's bios should have a higher power target.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is good if they are binning cards for the HOF.
> 
> Have you verified memory type? I wonder if their memory selection is like EVGA with the Classified?


No, not yet. Drivers are being a PITA (Worked fine. Restarted. Black screen after windows logo. Monitor is on. The gpu isnt communicating properly with the mobo. I think i will be updating my bios.

I probably wont be opening the card itself, but there are pre launch pics of the PCB with Elpida RAM on it. I will try to OC the RAM as much as possible, which should indicate whether Elpida made it to the final models.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> No, not yet. Drivers are being a PITA (Worked fine. Restarted. Black screen after windows logo. Monitor is on. The gpu isnt communicating properly with the mobo. I think i will be updating my bios.
> 
> I probably wont be opening the card itself, but there are pre launch pics of the PCB with Elpida RAM on it. I will try to OC the RAM as much as possible, which should indicate whether Elpida made it to the final models.


Yeah, that should be a good indicator. Sucks so bad that the best models of the 780s are getting some of the worst memory. Great card you got there either way.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, that should be a good indicator. Sucks so bad that the best models of the 780s are getting some of the worst memory. Great card you got there either way.


I wonder where all the good VRAM is going. Maybe AMD is buying them for the new cards.


----------



## anticommon

Just got my 780 HOF in the mail... now to put it to the test!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I wonder where all the good VRAM is going. Maybe AMD is buying them for the new cards.


I am not sure and I think AMD uses Hynix mainly.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Just got my 780 HOF in the mail... now to put it to the test!


Anxious to see more results!


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Just got my 780 HOF in the mail... now to put it to the test!


Could you set the power target to 126% and clock the core as high as possible (not touching the voltage).

Edit: I used EVGA Precision to OC my HOF. I just want to see if these results are reproducible or I was very lucky with my card.

Edit: lucky not luck


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Could you set the power target to 126% and clock the core as high as possible (not touching the voltage).
> 
> Edit: I used EVGA Precision to OC my HOF. I just want to see if these results are reproducible or I was very luck with my card.


Did you ever say your ASIC? Just curious.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Did you ever say your ASIC? Just curious.


No. I wanted to ask my sis to do it while i was at work (still am at work), but she told me about the issue. Which was fixed temporarily last night. I will try to fix it, if it works, expect some screenshots, the memory OC, and ASIC quality.

I dont know if this is any use to you, but it might be of interest.
I OC'd by going into EVGA Precision, unlocking power target and temps. setting temps to the default 79.C, setting power target to 126% and pulling the clock slider 200 and something to the right. The card was running games with no artifacts at 1319MHz and the graphs at the bottom of EVGA Precision were all straight lines, indicating stability to some extent, or so I've been told. Precision reported the voltage to be 1161mv. Stock was boosting to 1110 at 1.096v

EDIT: What would place my ASIC at based on an educated guess?


----------



## malmental

kinda off topic but generally speaking RAM is going through a shortage.
notice how prices have went up over the past month or so..


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> kinda off topic but generally speaking RAM is going through a shortage.
> notice how prices have went up over the past month or so..


Someone is building a giant RAM disk????


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> No. I wanted to ask my sis to do it while i was at work (still am at work), but she told me about the issue. Which was fixed temporarily last night. I will try to fix it, if it works, expect some screenshots, the memory OC, and ASIC quality.
> 
> I dont know if this is any use to you, but it might be of interest.
> I OC'd by going into EVGA Precision, unlocking power target and temps. setting temps to the default 79.C, setting power target to 126% and pulling the clock slider 200 and something to the right. The card was running games with no artifacts at 1319MHz and the graphs at the bottom of EVGA Precision were all straight lines, indicating stability to some extent, or so I've been told. Precision reported the voltage to be 1161mv. Stock was boosting to 1110 at 1.096v
> 
> EDIT: *What would place my ASIC at based on an educated guess?*


My guess would be in the mid to high 80's. My Classified is right @ 80 (can't remember exactly) and does 1296 all day long with 1.2v.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I'm not up-to-date on the modded bios stuff, only did alittle with my old gtx 670 power edition. Does Skyn3t saying people don't like the Bios 3A rev3 HOF bios have any bearing on the actual HOF and it's original bios? Should I be flashing to skyn3t's anyways when I get my card?
> 
> Back to back posts, oops sorry.


Since I don't have HOF gpu I cannot say much. As far I have seen only ppl with hof can get a better results. But I do have a better resultse with hof vbios dunno about the rest of you. At least my first and second revision we had a lot more ppl testing it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is good if they are binning cards for the HOF.
> 
> Have you verified memory type? I wonder if their memory selection is like EVGA with the Classified?
> sky's bios should have a higher power target.


Yup it does have a better pt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Just got my 780 HOF in the mail... now to put it to the test!


Please if you have the time and know how to push the hof to it limit test the hof vbios and let us know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Anxious to see more results!


Yup. Lot's of testing and results.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Could you set the power target to 126% and clock the core as high as possible (not touching the voltage).
> 
> Edit: I used EVGA Precision to OC my HOF. I just want to see if these results are reproducible or I was very lucky with my card.
> 
> Edit: lucky not luck


I take it you didn't have that 'overclock' button in the back pushed in? Doing that basically sets PT to (I think) 300% or so and locks the card at its maximum boost.


----------



## dzb87

Hey guys!
During last few days I was testing my 780 SLI config (two reference MSI cards).
The second card I've got seems to overclock worse than the first one.
When I set offset +157 for both GPUs the first one boosts to 1150MHz and the second to 1124MHz.
I can force the second card to boost to 1150 by increasing it's offset by 26MHz or increasing voltage by 25mV. But I cannot make it stable. It crashes in Far Cry 3 and Crysis 2.

I achieved stable 1137 overclock on both cards.

I would like to ask you what is better:
- GPUs boosting inequally - 1150/1124
or
- GPUs boosting equally - 1137
?


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hey guys!
> During last few days I was testing my 780 SLI config (two reference MSI cards).
> The second card I've got seems to overclock worse than the first one.
> When I set offset +157 for both GPUs the first one boosts to 1150MHz and the second to 1124MHz.
> I can force the second card to boost to 1150 by increasing it's offset by 26MHz or increasing voltage by 25mV. But I cannot make it stable. It crashes in Far Cry 3 and Crysis 2.
> 
> I achieved stable 1137 overclock on both cards.
> 
> I would like to ask you what is better:
> - GPUs boosting inequally - 1150/1124
> or
> - GPUs boosting equally - 1137
> ?


Easiest way I used to tell this would be benchmark like heaven/valley and run both setups.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

OC screenshot.

Edit: ASIC quality is good...nothing special; 78%


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I asked this yesturday but didnt get an answer,if i enabke k.boost in precision x what will it do it terms of volts/performance....


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I asked this yesturday but didnt get an answer,if i enabke k.boost in precision x what will it do it terms of volts/performance....


I wouldn't mess with K boost. Last I heard, it removes all offset voltages - in other words, you'll be running boost voltage (1.2V) 24/7. You don't want to do that, unless you don't mind switching back and forth from k boost after using a 3d application....


----------



## FiveEYZ

Most say that HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz" gave me 30-40% lower power compared to "EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT"
(now i have higher mV and +60mhz on gpu clock).
Now im hitting the Temp limit and im not even near the power limit, so i say its time to put water on it









Valley Score: 3088

precision says: 1241 mhz and gpu-z: 1252. who shuld i trust? Have seen this from the moment i started to use the card.


----------



## NamesLucky

Any reason I only see evga overclocking software being used? Afterburner not as good this go around with 7xx series?


----------



## trickeh2k

@sky you can change my card now to a classy!







(do i have to fill out the form again?)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/knpr8/

Not sure if ASIC is anything to go on, but if it is... I think i got a pretty good card!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Any reason I only see evga overclocking software being used? Afterburner not as good this go around with 7xx series?


Or EVGA's software is just good enough to not bother with afterburner.


----------



## trickeh2k

I think the main reason is that Afterburner didn't support 780's until recently so people just stuck with Precision X.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I think the main reason is that Afterburner didn't support 780's until recently so people just stuck with Precision X.


They mess with the same parameters, so I really don't think that one or the other has a real advantage.

But PrecisionX interface's gives me the impression that it is more accurate and precise, so I prefer to use it, even though my cards are MSI.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Most say that HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz" gave me 30-40% lower power compared to "EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT"
> (now i have higher mV and +60mhz on gpu clock).
> Now im hitting the Temp limit and im not even near the power limit, so i say its time to put water on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Valley Score: 3088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> precision says: 1241 mhz and gpu-z: 1252. who shuld i trust? Have seen this from the moment i started to use the card.


Is your precX set to open on boot? If so do you end the process and re-open it after every crash? Not doing this can lead to strange readings in precX.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is your precX set to open on boot? If so do you end the process and re-open it after every crash? Not doing this can lead to strange readings in precX.


yep precX gets restarted pretty often and yes it starts on boot, after a crash gpu-z shows the clock is set to default and when i restart precX it gets updated to my current oc.

one scenario: if i have the card @1137 mhz, then i need to rise the clock by 13mhz before it updates while gpu-z shows directly every change i make.

just tested now and i only get precX and the hardware monitor to update the numbers every 13 mhz


----------



## anticommon

So this is what I've found:

I can reach 1267mhz in unigine valley at +155mhz via evga precision with +0 mv. After that my card starts artifacting and crashing. According to GPUZ my card is VRel limited. As far as memory goes I can do +300 safely (6600 effective). increasing voltage has limited/no gain for my overal maximum frequency.

Now, my GPU (gtx 780 HOF) has a button on the back which forces maximum clocks as well as maximum fan speed. Does anyone know if I can decrease fan speed/set it to the custom speed in EVGA/Afterburner?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> @sky you can change my card now to a classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (do i have to fill out the form again?)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/knpr8/
> 
> Not sure if ASIC is anything to go on, but if it is... I think i got a pretty good card!


Lol never seen over 90s
Share you OC results please, but so high Asic should not scale with 1.3+V assume.


----------



## anticommon

ASIC quality 66.0 %... does this warrant an exchange through amazon? thats a fairly low score.

Edit: Got 72.2FPS so far as my maximum in unigine valley benchmark. 3024 maximum score. Is this below average for HOF cards? My card shows that it is Voltage Reliability limited. Does this mean my 750w PSU is not enough? I'd think 750w is more than enough for this card....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> ASIC quality 66.0 %... does this warrant an exchange through amazon? thats a fairly low score.
> 
> Edit: Got 72.2FPS so far as my maximum in unigine valley benchmark. 3024 maximum score. Is this below average for HOF cards? My card shows that it is Voltage Reliability limited. Does this mean my 750w PSU is not enough? I'd think 750w is more than enough for this card....


That is more than enough,I was running sli 780's on a 750watt....


----------



## trickeh2k

Why does it say I'm hitting my OV limit when Precision doesnt report anything above 1.125mV? Adjusted +0.038mV but it never even seems to want to go near that limit. Also saying I hit the power limit while it was 2% under the limit. Still, 16k GFX score aint bad for stock bios


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Micko

I'll just quote myself from official GTX 770 thread. I'm sure some of you guys might find this interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> Good news guys!
> 
> New beta of MSI Afterburner just came out and it brings improved support (voltage unlocking) for cards which have NCP4206 voltage regulator. According to Uniwinder, that chip is used on many reference GTX 6xx/7xx/Titan cards.
> 
> Link to official thread at Guru3D
> 
> Uniwinder's post where he explains how to unlock the voltage
> 
> I tried the tweak and it really works. Out of the box, 1.212mv was the limit for my card and after the tweak, upper limit is 1.300mv.
> At 1.212mv, i could finish the Valley with 1267Mhz boost clock and at 1.3v card passed at 1333Mhz. Not bad. Temps were about 7-8 C higher.
> 
> However, voltage does not drop when card is idling, so I won't be using this tweak for everyday gaming. Benching is another story though..


----------



## DStealth

Nice find, but still not working with ref.780 waiting Unwider to confirm some change to work.


----------



## Terreos

Hey guys. I was considering picking up a second EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC. I didn't buy two at once due to it being to expensive for me to do at once. I have a SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W psu and wanted to know if that would be enough to power a second GTX 780? My cpu is currently overclocked to 4.4 Ghz and my current GTX 780 is at gpu +80 Mhz memory +200 Mhz.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey guys. I was considering picking up a second EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC. I didn't buy two at once due to it being to expensive for me to do at once. I have a SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W psu and wanted to know if that would be enough to power a second GTX 780? My cpu is currently overclocked to 4.4 Ghz and my current GTX 780 is at gpu +80 Mhz memory +200 Mhz.


750 is plenty.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 750 is plenty.


Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I got the voltage unlock to work with one of my 780s, the other one though is stuck at +100


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> I'll just quote myself from official GTX 770 thread. I'm sure some of you guys might find this interesting.


Confirmed working for me. Reference EVGA 780. I will say I'm rather wary pushing the card too hard however.


----------



## ISMGI

skyn3t


----------



## ISMGI

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## ISMGI

1.3v


----------



## ISMGI

ок 1.3v 780 rev


----------



## Lumme

Also got it to work with my ref. Asus GTX 780-3gd5 with the:
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

Looking forward to see how far that will push it 



NB. Watercooled


----------



## NateST

Roughly 300 more points in Valley for me, haven't really tried to get ever last drop out of it though.


----------



## max883

Recomend everyone to use water cooling!!! if going for 1.3v !!!


----------



## caenlen

I have an Arctic water cooler on my Msi 780, haven't unlocked voltage tho, just put +90 on the core and thats it, but it gets to 56 Celsius during long gaming sessions... I thought water would be lower than that.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have an Arctic water cooler on my Msi 780, haven't unlocked voltage tho, just put +90 on the core and thats it, but it gets to 56 Celsius during long gaming sessions... I thought water would be lower than that.


Should be, on 1.212v mine doesn't go above 65c although the fan is @ like 70% or something like that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> ASIC quality 66.0 %... does this warrant an exchange through amazon? thats a fairly low score.
> 
> E
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> dit: Got 72.2FPS so far as my maximum in unigine valley benchmark. 3024 maximum score. Is this below average for HOF cards? My card shows that it is Voltage Reliability limited. Does this mean my 750w PSU is not enough? I'd think 750w is more than enough for this card.
> 
> 
> ...


No one will "let" you exchange a card over ASIC.


----------



## ISMGI

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h


----------



## max883

I got 1.300.mhz core and 7.000.mhz mem 1.3.volt on both gpus in SLi







Water Cooled!!!! 28.c. idle 46.c max load

New record in 3dmark 13. = 17.648







GPU score: 23.460. Cpu score: 12.134


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> I got 1.300.mhz core and 7.000.mhz mem 1.3.volt on both gpus in SLi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Cooled!!!! 28.c. idle 46.c max load
> 
> New record in 3dmark 13. = 17.648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU score: 23.460. Cpu score: 12.134


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/892886

This were with 1215 core and 6800 mem.

Your GPU score were higher though.
I were only ahead because of CPU.

But those were with stock bios at 1200mv on card1 and 1187mv on card2

with 1212mv I can achieve 1241 and sometimes 1253 on cores, and I hadn't runned firestrike ever since with those cores...


----------



## tiaolipa

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6911563
3Dmark11
21868P
28386 Graphics score
(stock Bios, 1187mv card2, 1200mv card1, both at 1215mv core and 6800 mem)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/892886
Firestrike "comon"
17850
22640 Graphics
(stock Bios, 1187mv card2, 1200mv card1, both at 1215mv core and 6800 mem)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/985203?
Firestrike Extreme
9485
10588 Graphics
(Vmoded custom bios, Both cards at 1212mv, if I remember well, 1215mv core and 6708Mem)

Only Firestrike extreme were with Vmoded Bios at 1212mv...
Although I acheive higher clocks, for Firestrike EXTREME I couldn't go higher than 1215 or 1201 I can't remember.

EDIT: I forgot to label Firestrike extreme.


----------



## ISMGI

MSIAfterburnerSetup300Beta14










Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISMGI*
> 
> MSIAfterburnerSetup300Beta14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2


I tried that Afterburner too, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Pandora's Box

yeah i'll stick with my techinferno bios thanks. 1242 core 6.3ghz mem 1.212v


----------



## ISMGI

-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2 1.225v ок


----------



## Lumme

Think it's time for me 2 try a mod vbios. After Afterburner makes it possible to get 1,3v it now trottles..



Question : Will vBios work with more than 1.21 volt?


----------



## Valkayria

Any word about the 780 Lightning?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Any word about the 780 Lightning?


Last word on the 780 Lightnings was the end of the month, hopefully more news before or by the 28th (think that was the last given date).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> I got 1.300.mhz core and 7.000.mhz mem 1.3.volt on both gpus in SLi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Cooled!!!! 28.c. idle 46.c max load
> 
> New record in 3dmark 13. = 17.648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU score: 23.460. Cpu score: 12.134


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/892886
> 
> This were with 1215 core and 6800 mem.
> 
> Your GPU score were higher though.
> I were only ahead because of CPU.
> 
> But those were with stock bios at 1200mv on card1 and 1187mv on card2
> 
> with 1212mv I can achieve 1241 and sometimes 1253 on cores, and I hadn't runned firestrike ever since with those cores...


this is 1215 too









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6776626

SCORE
P17875
with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor
Graphics Score 29908
Physics Score 8213
Combined Score 7936









*PS : anyone here with evga reference 780 stock chamber with .3A bios ?
If yes, please upload it send it via PM thank you.*


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is 1215 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6776626
> 
> SCORE
> P17875
> with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor
> Graphics Score 29908
> Physics Score 8213
> Combined Score 7936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS : anyone here with evga reference 780 stock chamber with .3A bios ?
> If yes, please upload it send it via PM thank you.*


I could never reach your scores on the same clocks, don't know why.
On graphics score you're allways 600 points ahead!









I didn't turned off anything and all my common background porgrams were running though... Might be that!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I could never reach your scores on the same clocks, don't know why.
> On graphics score you're allways 600 points ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't turned off anything and all my common background porgrams were running though... Might be that!


try turn it off and disconnect from internet







you may reach the 600 points or even pass it.

RMA update: they receive my mobo and still under process dunno how long it going to take







. I was going to sell my 3770k lapped and dellided to upgrade but i think this not going to happen.I was going to the a 4770k and ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA. I'm 70% sure that i will keep my 3770k and get me ASUS Maximus V FORMULA

I'm working on rev3 bios 3A for dual fan cooler and 37 for all reference titan chamber cooler.


----------



## coolhandluke41

count me in sky








3770k/GTX780Classy /h20/ UD5H
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kqqbf/


----------



## sniggleface

Anyone know how to get the Afterburner beta 14 QuickSync video capture to work? Does the on-CPU GPU need to be enabled? Currently it is unable to benchmark and if I start recording it creates an unusable file.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> count me in sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k/GTX780Classy /h20/ UD5H
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kqqbf/


nice







fill the form in the front page you can add yourself there.
Quote:


> *Update*


Front Page update new vBios added. description below.

vBios
skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3
based on EVGA ACX SC 80.10.3A.00.80 is ready to go.

Nvidia GTX 780 ACX
It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler. " for reference GPU it may be slow the rpm a bit"
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting








Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

I'm cooking a reference model with titan chamber based on 80.10.3A.00.80









you guys not going to be disappointed. I think i fail so hard in the HOF vBios







Quote:


> *Update*


----------



## DStealth

Wooohoooo
working
1.25v 1267mhz and testing

I new it
[email protected]


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Wooohoooo
> working
> 1.25v 1267mhz and testing
> 
> I new it
> [email protected]


did you filled the form i can't find any data? what GPu you got there? form is in the from page and fill the rig info is the too.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you filled the form i can't find any data? what GPu you got there? form is in the from page and fill the rig info is the too.


Palit ref780
1.3v


Valley near 80s 1.28v 1280mhz+560mem


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Palit ref780
> 1.3v
> 
> 
> Valley near 80s 1.28v 1280mhz+560mem


I think it may work on Precision X too. my card won't support this soft mod. try it and let me know the coded in MSI AFB is the same in precision X









go to
C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA Precision X\Profiles
open the VEN_10D....cfg and add this lines there
save and restart it , let's hope
*[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think it may work on Precision X too. my card won't support this soft mod. try it and let me know the coded in MSI AFB is the same in precision X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to
> C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA Precision X\Profiles
> open the VEN_10D....cfg and add this lines there
> save and restart it , let's hope
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*


Try - VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = *3*:20h


----------



## NateST

Honestly for most people now I'm wondering if the Classified is worth the extra money if the stock power delivery can stand up to 1.3v. Obviously the people going water it's probably worth it, especially with EVBot, but if I SLI I'm not sure I'll spend the extra cash to get a Classified now.


----------



## anticommon

I've got afterburner beta 14 and can only go to the normal +37 mv?

Also my GPU only ever goes to 1.187v.

Are people who are going to 1.3v running custom bios? or is this achievable for stock bios as well?

Edit:

I changed my VEN_10...CFG file and added the parameters
Quote:


> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h


but now my voltage slider is completely blanked out and I cannot adjust it. Is this a sign that my card (HOF) does not have the right regulators for the voltage to be modded to 1.3v? I'm sick of my card being stuck at 1.187.


----------



## Lumme

Anticommon.
Did you check what sort of voltage controller that is on your card - it only works on NCP4206 according to release notes from Afterburner.

Try open command promt (CMD) and go to your MSI Afterburn catalog. There you should type in "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" and it should return value 41. If that dosen't happen try "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" instead.

If you get it to show 41 you should be able to get the higher voltage by modding your .cfg files afterburner profiles.

If ri4 return value 41, then use this setting in the .cfg files.
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*4*:20h

If you have more luck with ri3 then use this instead:
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*3*:20h

Do note that if you succeed the card will run a little hotter.



oh.. I flashed my card to a custom vbios after successfully getting 1,3v to work, coz of trotteling - works like a charm now - Thanks Sky.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Anticommon.
> Did you check what sort of voltage controller that is on your card - it only works on NCP4206 according to release notes from Afterburner.
> 
> Try open command promt (CMD) and go to your MSI Afterburn catalog. There you should type in "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" and it should return value 42. If that dosen't happen try "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" instead.
> 
> If you get it to show 42 you should be able to get the higher voltage by modding your .cfg files afterburner profiles.
> 
> If ri4 return value 42, then use this setting in the .cfg files.
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*3*:20h
> 
> If you have more luck with ri3 then use this instead:
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*3*:20h
> 
> Do note that if you succeed the card will run a little hotter.
> 
> oh.. I flashed my card to a custom vbios after successfully getting 1,3v to work, coz of trotteling - works like a charm now - Thanks Sky.


Okay quick question then: I understand the basics of CMD but how to I get it to load my afterburner directory (which is just the default C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner)

Also: your two [settings] are identical.


----------



## wsarahan

I`m a little scared about my video cards

Sometimes it just start appearing a lot of artefacts in the screen gaming, no overclock, nothing

I have here 2 GTX 780 SLI, i only tested at Payday 2 game till now, i can play for hours without a problem, and then it starts, if i close the game and start again no issues, or if i use 3dmark no issues either

i have the TDR issues here related to the Nvidia drivers, that will be fixed in the new one that will be released in the end of August

But i`m really sad thinkinbg that some of my cards might have a problem

Is there a way to test it without putting off the machine one or another?

And what i described means a hardware issue?

My system is an i7 3770k @ 4.5

PSU CoolerMaster SilentProGold 1200w

The cards are EVGA SC Edition

Thanks


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> If you get it to show 41 you should be able to get the higher voltage by modding your .cfg files afterburner profiles.


Shows as invalid. So I guess I don't have the right chips, which is a complete shame. I really want that extra voltage and I know my card would be able to handle delivering it, especially if the reference boards can.

Ughh paid all of this money for a supposedly great overclocker and I end up with meh overclocks and cant even bump the voltage anymore.


----------



## Lumme

Type the same commands I did in the excample:

"cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
"cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
"cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
"msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" and click YES on the popup.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Type the same commands I did in the excample:
> 
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" and click YES on the popup.


I got the command to work, and got the right popup, its just that instead of saying 41 where yours does it says invalid. I tried both ri3 and ri4, so I think this is pretty conclusive that the Galaxy GTX780 HOF does not feature the NCP4206 voltage regulators.

Edit: But if anyone can help me get a voltage tweak going for the HOF card, I don't know, bios tweak? That would be fantastic.

Double edit: Does anyone else seem to experience a phenomenon where the card will just randomly drop the core clocks to around 600-700 mhz and bounce back and fourth between that and the overclocked speed? I thought this was highly suspect. I'll try to figure out if something else is going on when that happens. (although this doesn't happen when I manually put my card in 'boost mode' or whatever it is called, but this is a HOF specific hardware feature which boosts the fans to 100% which is annoyingly loud.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Type the same commands I did in the excample:
> 
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" and click YES on the popup.


just followed your post and i got a 41,but im running sli,does it mean both cards passed....also how do i go about doing this to get the overvolts....


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> just followed your post and i got a 41,but im running sli,does it mean both cards passed....also how do i go about doing this to get the overvolts....


You need the new MSI afterburner 3.0.0 14 beta


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> You need the new MSI afterburner 3.0.0 14 beta


i do have afterburner 14 beta,just downloaded it...just need to get a step by step how to configure the settings....


----------



## anticommon

Then you need to apply the settings like they say in here:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4638716&postcount=22

then go into afterburner and add some voltage


----------



## NamesLucky

Just finished my build with a Galaxy gtx 780 HOF. My very initial GPU overclocking with my Mini ITX board, a very constrained card, and no where near the airflow a normal case would have, I'm seeing this card hit 1254, with the hyperboost enabled. These are preliminary attempts, so final may be a bit lower/higher, and I'm using Heaven 4.0 runs. I am happy with this for my mini case, and actually expected lower. The cooler is pretty good, even under the situation of my jam packed custom toaster case it tops out at 73C at max voltage, any normal case should see great temps, and I wouldn't doubt a normal case could get this card to 1300mhz.


----------



## Lumme

Good question on how to test both cards. I havn't got SLI but I suppose that you could try 1 card at that time (take out each card to test individually?).

To alter that .cfg files you have to give you self administrator rights in the folder (and supfolders) C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner.
Then go to folder "profiles". There you will properly have 2 files ie. "VEN_10DE&DEV....1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg" - one for each card.
Those are the file you want to alter (both of them):

"
[Startup]
Format=2
PowerLimit=
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=
CoreClkBoost=
MemClkBoost=
FanMode=
FanSpeed=
CoreVoltageBoost=
CoreVoltage=
[Settings]
*VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h* <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)
CaptureDefaults=0
[Profile1]
Format=2
CoreVoltageBoost=0
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=0
MemClkBoost=0
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=26
.
.
"

I'm not sure if it's also nessassary to alter the "MSIAfterburner.cfg" file. If so that should look something like this:
"
*[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h* <- or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
LastUpdateCheck=520FFC92h
UpdateCheckingAllowBetas=1
UpdateCheckingPeriod=3
LowLevelInterface=1
MMIOUserMode=1
HAL=1
Sources=+Power,+GPU temperature,+GPU usage,-FB usage,-VID usage,-BUS usage,-Fan speed,-Fan tachometer,+Core clock,+Memory clock,+Memory usage,-Temp limit,-Power limit,-Voltage limit,-OV max limit,-Framerate,-Frametime
Skin=default.usf
.
.
.
"


----------



## NamesLucky

Edit, Removed original post because I meant to post this in another thread.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Good question on how to test both cards. I havn't got SLI but I suppose that you could try 1 card at that time (take out each card to test individually?).
> 
> To alter that .cfg files you have to give you self administrator rights in the folder (and supfolders) C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner.
> Then go to folder "profiles". There you will properly have 2 files ie. "VEN_10DE&DEV....1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg" - one for each card.
> Those are the file you want to alter (both of them):
> 
> "
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=
> CoreClkBoost=
> MemClkBoost=
> FanMode=
> FanSpeed=
> CoreVoltageBoost=
> CoreVoltage=
> [Settings]
> *VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h* <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)
> CaptureDefaults=0
> [Profile1]
> Format=2
> CoreVoltageBoost=0
> PowerLimit=100
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=0
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=26
> .
> .
> "
> 
> I'm not sure if it's also nessassary to alter the "MSIAfterburner.cfg" file. If so that should look something like this:
> "
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h* <- or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> LastUpdateCheck=520FFC92h
> UpdateCheckingAllowBetas=1
> UpdateCheckingPeriod=3
> LowLevelInterface=1
> MMIOUserMode=1
> HAL=1
> Sources=+Power,+GPU temperature,+GPU usage,-FB usage,-VID usage,-BUS usage,-Fan speed,-Fan tachometer,+Core clock,+Memory clock,+Memory usage,-Temp limit,-Power limit,-Voltage limit,-OV max limit,-Framerate,-Frametime
> Skin=default.usf
> .
> .
> .
> "


how do i know if my voltage limit was increased....did all that you said...


----------



## SeekerZA

Got 1.3v on my ref aswel. Though i'm hitting power limit just as before


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Got 1.3v on my ref aswel. Though i'm hitting power limit just as before


Running HOF v3 1137 bios and 1.3v real 1.319v @ 1306mhz+560mem resulting to max 105% power limit with 115% set in Valley and 3d11.
If you need more you can always flash Classy LN2 BIOS from TI, you'll never be close to the limit.


----------



## SeekerZA

Thanks, is that based on the ref 780? or Custom Classy BIOS?

@skyn3t looking forward to your .37 BIOS.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Honestly for most people now I'm wondering if the Classified is worth the extra money if the stock power delivery can stand up to 1.3v. Obviously the people going water it's probably worth it, especially with EVBot, but if I SLI I'm not sure I'll spend the extra cash to get a Classified now.


No one knows how long reference 780 VRM can stand 1.3v. Water cooling will of course help keep them cool enough but with air I would worry, especially because you cannot monitor VRM temps with Nvidia cards.


----------



## apostolt

So it seems Palit Superjetstream has that voltage controller


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> No one knows how long reference 780 VRM can stand 1.3v. Water cooling will of course help keep them cool enough but with air I would worry, especially because you cannot monitor VRM temps with Nvidia cards.


I wonder about that aswel. I'm still on air though and my temps looks fine. Wish i could see vrm temps. Can Classy show vrm temps aswel as mem?

Anyone on Air (Ref pref) with 1.3V unlocked plan on running 1.3v 24/7? for higher game clocks, ect?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apostolt*
> 
> So it seems Palit Superjetstream has that voltage controller


And the Gainward GeForce GTX780 Phantom GLH (Goes Like Hell)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apostolt*
> 
> So it seems Palit Superjetstream has that voltage controller
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


which of the files did you configure,the msi one or the other 2....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Good question on how to test both cards. I havn't got SLI but I suppose that you could try 1 card at that time (take out each card to test individually?).
> 
> To alter that .cfg files you have to give you self administrator rights in the folder (and supfolders) C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner.
> Then go to folder "profiles". There you will properly have 2 files ie. "VEN_10DE&DEV....1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg" - one for each card.
> Those are the file you want to alter (both of them):
> 
> "
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=
> CoreClkBoost=
> MemClkBoost=
> FanMode=
> FanSpeed=
> CoreVoltageBoost=
> CoreVoltage=
> [Settings]
> *VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h* <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)
> CaptureDefaults=0
> [Profile1]
> Format=2
> CoreVoltageBoost=0
> PowerLimit=100
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=0
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=26
> .
> .
> "
> 
> I'm not sure if it's also nessassary to alter the "MSIAfterburner.cfg" file. If so that should look something like this:
> "
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h* <- or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> LastUpdateCheck=520FFC92h
> UpdateCheckingAllowBetas=1
> UpdateCheckingPeriod=3
> LowLevelInterface=1
> MMIOUserMode=1
> HAL=1
> Sources=+Power,+GPU temperature,+GPU usage,-FB usage,-VID usage,-BUS usage,-Fan speed,-Fan tachometer,+Core clock,+Memory clock,+Memory usage,-Temp limit,-Power limit,-Voltage limit,-OV max limit,-Framerate,-Frametime
> Skin=default.usf
> .
> .
> .
> "


confirmed to work on EVGA ACX and EVGA Hydro Copper
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

If the *4:20h* won't work try *3:20h it will ask for reboot.








+REP*


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> confirmed to work on EVGA ACX and EVGA Hydro Copper
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> If the *4:20h* won't work try *3:20h it will ask for reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP*


This ^^^^^ the 4.20 didnt work for me but the other one did..+rep....


----------



## SeekerZA

Does this work with Precision X aswel?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Running HOF v3 1137 bios and 1.3v real 1.319v @ 1306mhz+560mem resulting to max 105% power limit with 115% set in Valley and 3d11.
> If you need more you can always flash Classy LN2 BIOS from TI, you'll never be close to the limit.


you get can get the skyn3t classy and ln2 bios from the [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
based on classy and LN2 bios. we don't need to go out anymore.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Does this work with Precision X aswel?


No, I already tested it.


----------



## Pandora's Box

wondering how long until we get reports of fried cards that were running at 1.3volts. reminds me of the 7900 gt volt mod back in the day.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I wonder about that aswel. I'm still on air though and my temps looks fine. Wish i could see vrm temps. Can Classy show vrm temps aswel as mem?
> 
> Anyone on Air (Ref pref) with 1.3V unlocked plan on running 1.3v 24/7? for higher game clocks, ect?


No way hitting 90* with 1.28v and 100% fan during Valley and 25* ambient. With after-market or different cooler with higher capacity maybe


----------



## SeekerZA

Anyone still on air who will be sticking to 1.3V?

Thanks Skyn3t for testing. Are you going to use Afterburner and Fully remove Precision X now that 1.3V is achievable?










@DStealth i dont recall going over 80 at all when really pushing gpu. Power Target cause my core to throttle. Just looking for a .36 or .37 BIOS which will fix my power Target issue


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Anyone still on air who will be sticking to 1.3V?
> 
> Thanks Skyn3t for testing. Are you going to use Afterburner and Fully remove Precision X now that 1.3V is achievable?


There's no particular reason to do it. IMO more than 1.22-1.24 and 1240-1250 is not possible with ref cooling, only benching and BTW keep in mind those Voltages are forced, so for 24/7 you'll lose idle and 2d Voltages -> more heat ...it's not needed for the moment, only for benching proposes









About PrecitionX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unwinder;4639124*
> It won't work in Precision. Furthermore, Precision won't even display altered voltage on the graphs because it is coded to read voltages via NVIDIA driver only, it doesn't support direct access to VRM like Afterburner does.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thanks, is that based on the ref 780? or Custom Classy BIOS?
> 
> @skyn3t looking forward to your .37 BIOS.


780 ref bios but also I have a 780 classy bios in the [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
based on classy and LN2 bios


----------



## criminal

I think the Classy, HOF, Lighting are all worth their small premium due to their beefed up VRMs. It is quite awesome that this tweaks allows 1.3v, but anyone using it should take caution.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think the Classy, HOF, Lighting are all worth their small premium due to their beefed up VRMs. It is quite awesome that this tweaks allows 1.3v, but anyone using it should take caution.


True, can you tell me if classy can monitor vrm and mem temps?


----------



## anticommon

Sky, is there any possibility for a custom HOF bios that can increase voltage? The voltage tweak through afterburner doesn't work on the HOF because it doesn't have the right voltage regulators.

Even getting 1.2125 voltage (instead of 1.187) would be a decent increase. 1.3v is the main goal though.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Even getting 1.2125 voltage (instead of 1.187) would be a decent increase. 1.3v is the main goal though.


Just flash some 1.21 unlocked BIOS from the first page, and stop taking into account NV driver readings for the real Voltage


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Just flash some 1.21 unlocked BIOS from the first page, and stop taking into account NV driver readings for the real Voltage


Okay now to figure out how to flash the bios...


----------



## friskiest

Uh oh....

It worked for me









Afterburner gives me voltage control up to 1.3.

I have a reference MSI 780, if that matters. And it is watercooled.

*Off to the Valley thread!*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Sky, is there any possibility for a custom HOF bios that can increase voltage? The voltage tweak through afterburner doesn't work on the HOF because it doesn't have the right voltage regulators.
> 
> Even getting 1.2125 voltage (instead of 1.187) would be a decent increase. 1.3v is the main goal though.


we already have a HOF vBios with 1.212v
1.3 is MSI tweak software not bios related. 1.3v is not possible in vBios. It has been said already this is why Titan's Owner's are pissed so much about it. to get those 1.3v only hardmod. they may now find a way to use the 1.3v with MSI tweak software.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

looking much better....


----------



## NateST

I think you could run 1.3 daily on reference cooling if you have good airflow, mine tipped out @75 degrees after multiple runs of 3dmark and valley, fan speed was 90+% though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Okay now to figure out how to flash the bios...


only now? omg we have a guide in the front page and all info that you need.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> only now? omg we have a guide in the front page and all info that you need.


I've flashed bios before and I did get the HOF rev 3 bios flashed onto my card.

Results... not pleasing so far. I will post an update shortly when I get a better understanding of how my card is reacting.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I think you could run 1.3 daily on reference cooling if you have good airflow, mine tipped out @75 degrees after multiple runs of 3dmark and valley, fan speed was 90+% though.


I get around 1215 core and 3300 mem gaming on 1.2v. so far its good, then again my gpu is never used 99% cause of my single 1080 display. Maybe now and then i might see a slight jump in high 90's when playing bf3 online.

Anyone else planning on running 1.3v whose still on air?


----------



## anticommon

Okay so this is my results from the maximum stable overclock I can get with 1.212 volts on my 780 HOF. Disappointing to say the least. It is exactly the same like when I ran 1.187 volts and even resulted in the same 3020 score in unigine valley. Pushing the card higher simply results in instability and crash within a minute or so, yet this speed is perfectly fine.

One thing that I've noticed is that in GPUz I am now Vrel and Vop limited whereas before I was Vrel limited. Does this change much for me? I don't think so. Just trying to wrap my head around how this 'premium' card has turned out to be so average.

Also I'd like to note that these are results with the hardware boost enabled, but I'll try again without it (but I think it will become unstable unfortunately).

Edit: Turned off the hardware boost and the display driver crashed after a minute or so. Then it started swinging back and fourth between 692mhz and 1267mhz.

Edit 2: I believe my card is simply a dud. The whole time I've been trying to overclock it has been with the hardware boost enabled. With the hardware boost disabled, any clocks which are above the stock settings will simply result in throttling problems where the card will jump (about once a second) between the boost clocks and (I believe) 2d clocks.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I get around 1215 core and 3300 mem gaming on 1.2v. so far its good, then again my gpu is never used 99% cause of my single 1080 display. Maybe now and then i might see a slight jump in high 90's when playing bf3 online.
> 
> Anyone else planning on running 1.3v whose still on air?


I will say I don't plan on running 24/7 @1.3 because of possible vrm issues however.


----------



## skyn3t

I will ask again. seems no one has read my last request , I need the .37 stock bios from a reference cooler like "Titan chamber stock cooling system" no dual fan .37 stock bios.


----------



## MerkageTurk

YES my one has 1.3v woohooo thank god for evga reference and all reference vendors.


----------



## Lumme

Hi fellow overclockers

Now on the hunt for first place on 3dmark with a single GTX 780 and a i5-3570k.

Spend most of this weekend on exploring different ways to up the voltage limit.
This is the result so far










and here a dump of the hardware monitor:


Here 3dmark score (still not nr. 1 but closing in fast) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7030608

I managed to go above the 1,3 volt using a memory hack - which is not really recommended unless you are willing/prepared to sacrifice your card. (About the same hack used on the 680).

I believe this GPU can be pushed quite a bit more.. I'll be back after more research/testing and if all goes well I might provide a "howto" guide on how to push past the 1,3 V.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Hi fellow overclockers
> 
> Now on the hunt for first place on 3dmark with a single GTX 780 and a i5-3570k.
> 
> Spend most of this weekend on exploring different ways to up the voltage limit.
> This is the result so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here a dump of the hardware monitor:
> 
> 
> Here 3dmark score (still not nr. 1 but closing in fast) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7030608
> 
> I managed to go above the 1,3 volt using a memory hack - which is not really recommended unless you are willing/prepared to sacrifice your card. (About the same hack used on the 680).
> 
> I believe this GPU can be pushed quite a bit more.. I'll be back after more research/testing and if all goes well I might provide a "howto" guide on how to push past the 1,3 V.


Which card do you have?


----------



## Lumme

It's a ref. ASUS GTX 780-3GD5.


----------



## MerkageTurk

How comes the voltage is not visible and cannot be adjusted. in AFTERBURNER


----------



## Lumme

Under settings in the lover right corner and the tab "General" you will have to check the "Unlock voltage control".


----------



## MerkageTurk

I did do what but it was still greyed out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I did do what but it was still greyed out.


it means you don't have the VRM chip controller


----------



## MerkageTurk

Nope i just tried

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

And it worked instead of 4:20

Thanks for your help


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so I've gotten min to run at 1.319 according to Afterburner... and was able to bump up my core clocks by another 40 on both cards. They will handle 3dmark at 1267 on air with no memory overclock.

I dont understand 3dmark. I have the same cpu and gpu settings as guys getting 1300 more points than I... ridiculous.


----------



## NateST

Post your best 3dmark link, just to see if we can find any irregularities. @skynet I have my stock evga reference bios if you need that.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will ask again. seems no one has read my last request , I need the .37 stock bios from a reference cooler like "Titan chamber stock cooling system" no dual fan .37 stock bios.


PM'd!


----------



## TheMasterNoob

OC scores. Stock BIOS. Galaxy HOF 780


----------



## blaze0079

can someone send me the stock .36 .37 or 3a bios for the evga gtx 780 sc with acx cooler. Part Number: 03G-P4-2784-KR


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze0079*
> 
> can someone send me the stock .36 .37 or 3a bios for the evga gtx 780 sc with acx cooler. Part Number: 03G-P4-2784-KR


sent you a PM


----------



## blaze0079

thx


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Post your best 3dmark link, just to see if we can find any irregularities. @skynet I have my stock evga reference bios if you need that.


Here is the latest run http://www.3dmark.com/fs/762360

Here is my best. Which was at lower CPU clock... http://www.3dmark.com/fs/688661


----------



## NateST

I guess I'll have to get fire strike when I get home, do you have a 3dmark11 p score?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I guess I'll have to get fire strike when I get home, do you have a 3dmark11 p score?


Nope. just the newest


----------



## tiaolipa

I just tryed the MSi 1.3mv option.

Its 19C ambient temp here today, and my top card, which is the warmest hit only 70C during Metro LL Bench at 1.3mv.
I still hadn't achieved optimal clocks, and that was with stock bios and 100% PT as I only did a fast test to check if it were working.

The point is, it seems pretty cool, ar at least cool enough fo the GK110 hits 1.3mv and I believe it won't hurt the chip on the long run if I use this voltages for benches and specific game sessions only (as when Witcher 3 comes out).

BUT as my cards are MSI's reference design, I was wondering about the peripherals, like the VRMs. I was afraid of damaging them with this voltages.

What do you guys think?


----------



## King4x4

tri-sli [email protected] 1.3v

One of the cards hit 57'C under water


----------



## skyn3t

have any of you not having the voltage reading with this tweak?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I just tryed the MSi 1.3mv option.
> 
> Its 19C ambient temp here today, and my top card, which is the warmest hit only 70C during Metro LL Bench at 1.3mv.
> I still hadn't achieved optimal clocks, and that was with stock bios and 100% PT as I only did a fast test to check if it were working.
> 
> The point is, it seems pretty cool, ar at least cool enough fo the GK110 hits 1.3mv and I believe it won't hurt the chip on the long run if I use this voltages for benches and specific game sessions only (as when Witcher 3 comes out).
> 
> BUT as my cards are MSI's reference design, I was wondering about the peripherals, like the VRMs. I was afraid of damaging them with this voltages.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Were you using a stock bios? Just curious if you are getting throttled. My card with 4 fans blowing on it hit 75c with 90+% fan.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> tri-sli [email protected] 1.3v
> 
> One of the cards hit 57'C under water


WoW! you sure made a good move on the ref 780's as apose to classy's. Congrats!


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> tri-sli [email protected] 1.3v
> 
> One of the cards hit 57'C under water


Nice.


----------



## MerkageTurk

1.3v seems okay with temps of 74c

However would this damage the vrms?

Thank you


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I just tryed the MSi 1.3mv option.
> 
> Its 19C ambient temp here today, and my top card, which is the warmest hit only 70C during Metro LL Bench at 1.3mv.
> I still hadn't achieved optimal clocks, and that was with stock bios and 100% PT as I only did a fast test to check if it were working.
> 
> The point is, it seems pretty cool, ar at least cool enough fo the GK110 hits 1.3mv and I believe it won't hurt the chip on the long run if I use this voltages for benches and specific game sessions only (as when Witcher 3 comes out).
> 
> BUT as my cards are MSI's reference design, I was wondering about the peripherals, like the VRMs. I was afraid of damaging them with this voltages.
> 
> What do you guys think?


1.3v I think is fine for the chip itself, but the VRMs are another story. FTW420 has stated that 1.3v has been known to kill Titan's VRMs. Since the Titan and 780 share design, I gather that 1.3v could kill 780s as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> 1.3v seems okay with temps of 74c
> 
> However would this damage the vrms?
> 
> Thank you


If anything gets damaged, the VRMs would be first.


----------



## zpaf

Unigine Heaven 4.0 ....




If you have your cards in a bench rig, or can see the pcb backside where the red rectangle is below... and... IF you have an IR thermometer (like a Fluke 62 mini) scan this area for temps. It's the back of the VRM mounts and without the volt mod the PCB reaches 62+ degrees C running Valley for example with water cooled titans. An hour of gaming and this location (again, temp of the PCB, so the VRMs are much hotter) is in the 50s.
I think if you were to monitor the temperature in this area you can at least know when the VRMs are getting too hot.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13570#post_20637558


----------



## anticommon

My HOF is faulty, there is no denying this. After a while of gameplay it begins doing some seriously strange throttling making gameplay impossible.

So my question is: What should I replace it with? Another HOF? A classified? Wait for lightning?


----------



## woomdawg

This my 3Dmark yet. I am using REV 3.0 ACX.1200 core clock and 3096 memory.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> My HOF is faulty, there is no denying this. After a while of gameplay it begins doing some seriously strange throttling making gameplay impossible.


You should put in the original bios that came with the card and play your games .... and see if you have any strange throttling at the cards default settings.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> My HOF is faulty, there is no denying this. After a while of gameplay it begins doing some seriously strange throttling making gameplay impossible.
> 
> So my question is: What should I replace it with? Another HOF? A classified? Wait for lightning?


It did this before you started flashing new bios? might need re-flash back to original, or re-install drivers again. Does it do it non-overclocked?


----------



## woomdawg

If I try and edit my EVGA precision x I don't see all the setting that I should.
[Startup]
Format=2
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=93
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=299000
MemClkBoost=90000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=44
[Profile1]
Format=2
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=93
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=302000
MemClkBoost=71000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=26
[Profile2]
Format=2
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=93
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=300000
MemClkBoost=71000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=42
[Profile3]
Format=2
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=93
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=298000
MemClkBoost=90000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=46
[Profile4]
Format=2
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=93
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=296000
MemClkBoost=90000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=40
I take it I can not do this software trick? should I try afterburner?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You should put in the original bios that came with the card and play your games .... and see if you have any strange throttling at the cards default settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> It did this before you started flashing new bios? might need re-flash back to original, or re-install drivers again. Does it do it non-overclocked?


This was happening with the original bios too. I chocked it up to my 1250+mhz overclock, and just kept using the hardware boost which didn't result in any throttling issue. Only problem with the hardware boost was noise so I started seeing what the card could do without it and ended up finding out that it has this problem at all clocks without the hardware boost enabled.. I'm actually running the original bios right now.


----------



## anticommon

This is what that throttling looks like.



This is what it looks like in the hardware boost mode. The clocks are consistent.
I think this all might have something to do with the voltage regulators because I notice that when I'm not in hardware boost mode the voltage doesn't like to go up even close to all the way.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what that throttling looks like.


Yeah, that's definitely weird. Never seen throttling like that before. If you are looking to get another card, I suggest, if you do not like the hyperboost enabled on the HOF to get another card. I heard they reach their best overclocks with the hyperboost enabled, as it changes the circuitry.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Just tried skyn3t-3A-ACX and got a new personal best. 3D Mark 11 Score: P14202


----------



## pharma57

I would say your Corsair power should be fine, but might be something I would suspect. If possible try a different power supply just in case your current one is on the way out. Not really sure though ....


----------



## Razor 116

Mine was able to be unloacked and the voltage upto 1.3 is applied, I had to use this:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

Instead of this:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h

The shackles of nVidia have been removed to some degree.


----------



## zpaf

Graph from Hitman Absolution ingame benchmark.


----------



## friskiest

Last night I did a Valley run at 1.252v which allowed me another three bins over my previous max oc at 1.212.
This was just a test run, to see if voltage actually increased.

However, when the gpu was stressed in valley, i noticed clicking sounds coming from the card. It was like continuous taps that would increase in pitch as gpu was stressed.

This only happened under load, reset overclock after my run, and everything went back to normal.

Should I be worried? Or could it just be a clicking type of coil whine?


----------



## MunneY

edit... nevermind.


----------



## Razor 116

It's a pity that this is all that can be done with the NCP4206. The voltage will stay at the selected at all times, But I can't complain as I can just set up profiles for games that require the extra horsepower and switch back to a stock setting when not gaming.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1617982/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> This is what that throttling looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like in the hardware boost mode. The clocks are consistent.
> I think this all might have something to do with the voltage regulators because I notice that when I'm not in hardware boost mode the voltage doesn't like to go up even close to all the way.


looks like you have a bad flash. when you posted that you was disappointed with HOF vBios I thought you just had some slow down. but this is insane. you should flash your GPU back to stock bios test it and then re-download in the vbios again andre flash it and test it again.

make sure you use the same command line i added in the readme file. I'm not saying you have not read it but many ppl never read the readme file this is how they got screw in certain point. I know what I know because I read.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Update


[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club

just finished two more vBios version








is is ready to download in the front page.

Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
Version 80.10.37.00.80
It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 25%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W
________________________


Nvidia GTX 780 Reference
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
It can be used in any refecence GPU with "Titan chamber design"
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost 2.0
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Undervolting








Fan idle 30%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W
Nvflash command line to be use

Nvflash --protectoff
"To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash."

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
"overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch."
You do need to use this command if you don't have EVGA Brand, If you use any other command you may have a bad flash or not flash at all.

Flash may require to reinstall Nvidia drivers.

have a nice day.
Quote:


> Update


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> just finished two more vBios version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is is ready to download in the front page.
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 Reference
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> It can be used in any refecence GPU with "Titan chamber design"
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost 2.0
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan idle 30%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> Nvflash command line to be use
> have a nice day.


Have you tested them, cos i just bricked my card with 80.10.3A.00.80
Tonight i'll try to flash with 2nd card, hope it'll resurrect .


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Have you tested them, cos i just bricked my card with 80.10.3A.00.80
> Tonight i'll try to flash with 2nd card, hope it'll resurrect .


I Always test my bios before release it.

here some proof , look the clock in the first and last picture.







you must do it right otherwise you got a bad flash " It apply in any vBios or Bios flashing."


----------



## Pandora's Box

Isn't the main difference between .3a and .37 the type of memory on the card?

I think your'e supposed to stick to what version you have on your card. So if you have .37 on the card originally, you'll want to only flash to bios's that have been modified using the .37 bios


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Were you using a stock bios? Just curious if you are getting throttled. My card with 4 fans blowing on it hit 75c with 90+% fan.


It was with stock bios with only 100% power target (for this fast test I didn't increased it to 106%) and yest it did throttle. Not enough to botter, but it did.

Also, so far I only tested on Metro LL. I just got home, and I'm dying to start testing with 1333mhz+, as well as I'm very afraid of killing the VRMs.

I lieve in Brazil and bought this cards in US, so if I kill one of them here, I won't be able to RMA it.
BUT my wish to test it is SO strong! I'm very divided here!


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like you have a bad flash. when you posted that you was disappointed with HOF vBios I thought you just had some slow down. but this is insane. you should flash your GPU back to stock bios test it and then re-download in the vbios again andre flash it and test it again.
> 
> make sure you use the same command line i added in the readme file. I'm not saying you have not read it but many ppl never read the readme file this is how they got screw in certain point. I know what I know because I read.


Yes, I did follow the instructions and applied the following commands when installing your bios:
Quote:


> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash --override -6 HOFrev3.rom (what I renamed the bios)


Also those last set of pictures were on stock bios.

Edit: After going back to your bios I've noticed that the voltage will hit 1.212 and then the same throttling that I had earlier will hit, and ultimately the card will refuse to go above 1.1v.

Edit2: Here is a pic of me going back to stock bios that I backed up with GPUz.


----------



## UNOE

What did I miss 1.3v now ? how ?


----------



## tiaolipa

I would also like to know, if someone with a reference card but from any company but MSI, flash his non MSI card with MSI bios, if he can use the afterburner trick!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I would also like to know, if someone with a reference card but from any company but MSI, flash his non MSI card with MSI bios, if he can use the afterburner trick!


you don't have to have an msi card or an msi bios


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What did I miss 1.3v now ? how ?


By a tweak on MSI afterburner, but so long only on MSI cards.
Though I believe it is possible on other cards as well, if you flash MSI bios on it. (of course, a reference MSI bios on a reference non-MSI card, so the other parts of the card won't be messed up)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Yes, I did follow the instructions and applied the following commands:
> Also those last set of pictures were on stock bios.


really? how come? a GPU can throttle down but not like that. can you give us more details when and how it started to happen. we may fix it before you think in RMA it.

can you use precision x please , some how i hate to look the msi ab HWM


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What did I miss 1.3v now ? how ?
> 
> 
> 
> By a tweak on MSI afterburner, but so long only on MSI cards.
> Though I believe it is possible on other cards as well, if you flash MSI bios on it. (of course, a reference MSI bios on a reference non-MSI card, so the other parts of the card won't be messed up)
Click to expand...

it's not only for msi cards, it's almost all reference cards that have a certain voltage controller on it, and you don't need an msi bios flashed on the card either


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> you don't have to have an msi card or an msi bios


Why some people can't use the trick?

The VRMs must be of a specific brand or something like that?
For htese people it is possible to make it work?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> it's not only for msi cards, it's almost all reference cards that have a certain voltage controller on it, and you don't need an msi bios flashed on the card either


after posting just saw your reply above =P
Anyway, three new questions now:
1- it is posible to use it on another cards?
2- if it is specific for these VRMs, it might not be the same ones that got burned on TITANS with 1.3mv right?
3- As it is not those VRM (right?) it might handle 1.3mv well and I should be less afraid of burning them?

EDIT: dammed thing posted before I finished writing


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> really? how come? a GPU can throttle down but not like that. can you give us more details when and how it started to happen. we may fix it before you think in RMA it.


Okay so here is the whole story.

I received my 780 HOF and immediately started looking to see how much the card could overclock. I turned on the hyperboost feature on the card and began pegging away at seeing which clocks I could achieve. I found my maximum clocks 1254mhz/3300mhz with the +.37mv voltage. I checked these clocks with hyperboost disabled but was met with the throttling issue that you can see in the pictures I posted. I chocked this up to simply too high clocks for the card with hyperboost disabled and figured that I could simply turn them down to something a bit more reasonable for the card. Either that, or the card needed a bit more voltage. I then asked about getting a bios from you which could possibly increase voltages on the card and you showed me your HOF rev 3 bios with 1.2v constant voltage. I flashed this bios and all went well, the flash completed successfully and the card seemed to perform just the same at 1.212v (vs 1.187v before) if not a few mhz lower in hyperboost mode. Because there was no real gain I opted to go back to stock bios. Stock bios allowed me to achieve the same clocks that I did before (1254mhz/3300mhz) with hyperboost enabled, yet when I tried to see what kinds of clocks I could achieve with hyperboost disabled the card would keep throttling at any overclock, and also at stock.

Now I am here, having retried your rev3 bios and now I've just flashed back to stock.


----------



## caenlen

i have two msi twin frozr 780's, well my second one will be here soon, but i can't seem to OC at all with my current 780 on msia fterburner 14 beta, i did plus 90 on the core left everything, EVERYTHING else at default and it still crashes games... i guess some chips just dont OC well? at +50 its fine...


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Okay so here is the whole story.
> 
> I received my 780 HOF and immediately started looking to see how much the card could overclock. I turned on the hyperboost feature on the card and began pegging away at seeing which clocks I could achieve. I found my maximum clocks 1254mhz/3300mhz with the +.37mv voltage. I checked these clocks with hyperboost disabled but was met with the throttling issue that you can see in the pictures I posted. I chocked this up to simply too high clocks for the card with hyperboost disabled and figured that I could simply turn them down to something a bit more reasonable for the card. Either that, or the card needed a bit more voltage. I then asked about getting a bios from you which could possibly increase voltages on the card and you showed me your HOF rev 3 bios with 1.2v constant voltage. I flashed this bios and all went well, the flash completed successfully and the card seemed to perform just the same at 1.212v (vs 1.187v before) if not a few mhz lower in hyperboost mode. Because there was no real gain I opted to go back to stock bios. Stock bios allowed me to achieve the same clocks that I did before (1254mhz/3300mhz) with hyperboost enabled, yet when I tried to see what kinds of clocks I could achieve with hyperboost disabled the card would keep throttling at any overclock, and also at stock.
> 
> Now I am here, having retried your rev3 bios and now I've just flashed back to stock.


More Experienced ppl like Skyn3t will correct me if I'm wrong.

As long as I know:

Lack of voltage don't cause throtling. On the contrary.

When your voltages are enough high to make your card exceed its TDP, or get too hot, it then throttles so it can cool down before damaging the card.

Lack of voltage will make the card unstable for the clock you're trying to achieve.

When you have a fixed voltage, to maintain a higher clock, the chip need higher current as well, so to cards protection software (boost 2.0 clever named) first dial the clocks down and keep the voltage. IF that is not enough to bring the TDP doen back to target, it will bring the voltages down too.

1254mhz is more than majority of cards do with 1212mv stable. Even more comparing to the ones with ~65% ASIC. So with a fixed voltage your card shall be drinking a hell of a high current, elevating the TDP higher than the PT, which makes the card throttle.

To lower the TDP in a different manner, and keeping thos voltages, you could Watercool your card. That would lessen the throttling, though I believe it wouldn't eliminate it.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i have two msi twin frozr 780's, well my second one will be here soon, but i can't seem to OC at all with my current 780 on msia fterburner 14 beta, i did plus 90 on the core left everything, EVERYTHING else at default and it still crashes games... i guess some chips just dont OC well? at +50 its fine...


To where have you increased your voltages?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> it's not only for msi cards, it's almost all reference cards that have a certain voltage controller on it, and you don't need an msi bios flashed on the card either


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> By a tweak on MSI afterburner, but so long only on MSI cards.
> Though I believe it is possible on other cards as well, if you flash MSI bios on it. (of course, a reference MSI bios on a reference non-MSI card, so the other parts of the card won't be messed up)


Which leads to the obvious question how do I do it then ?

I just installed latest AB beta not seeing anything here.


----------



## tiaolipa

someone posted it a few pages ago.

I'll launch 3Dmark11 and once its finished brb. once back I'll find it out and quote it here for you.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Which leads to the obvious question how do I do it then ?
> 
> I just installed latest AB beta not seeing anything here.


*Originally Posted by Lumme View Post*

Good question on how to test both cards. I havn't got SLI but I suppose that you could try 1 card at that time (take out each card to test individually?).

To alter that .cfg files you have to give you self administrator rights in the folder (and supfolders) C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner.
Then go to folder "profiles". There you will properly have 2 files ie. "VEN_10DE&DEV....1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg" - one for each card.
Those are the file you want to alter (both of them):

"
[Startup]
Format=2
PowerLimit=
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=
CoreClkBoost=
MemClkBoost=
FanMode=
FanSpeed=
CoreVoltageBoost=
CoreVoltage=
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)
CaptureDefaults=0
[Profile1]
Format=2
CoreVoltageBoost=0
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=0
MemClkBoost=0
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=26
.
.
"

I'm not sure if it's also nessassary to alter the "MSIAfterburner.cfg" file. If so that should look something like this:
"
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
LastUpdateCheck=520FFC92h
UpdateCheckingAllowBetas=1
UpdateCheckingPeriod=3
LowLevelInterface=1
MMIOUserMode=1
HAL=1
Sources=+Power,+GPU temperature,+GPU usage,-FB usage,-VID usage,-BUS usage,-Fan speed,-Fan tachometer,+Core clock,+Memory clock,+Memory usage,-Temp limit,-Power limit,-Voltage limit,-OV max limit,-Framerate,-Frametime
Skin=default.usf
.
.
.
"


----------



## tiaolipa

So, I did a 3Dmark11 run at 1333mhz on core.

It throtled like hell and the end results were far worse than at 1215 and 1241 mhz core.

It reached though 112% PT (with stock bios, setted to 106%) thus the throttling.

Then I think that the REV1 Bios + the MSI afterburner trick will just be teh perfect thing!
I'm just afraid of burning my VRMs and saying goodbye to my GPUs...

ANyoneone have any thoughts to give courage?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> To where have you increased your voltages?


i unlocked voltage msi ab beta 14, it just gave me a plus 37 option so i put at plus 21 crashed on me then plus 17 and that worked fine. hmm this card is weird for OC'ing but at least i got it working now i guess.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Which leads to the obvious question how do I do it then ?
> 
> I just installed latest AB beta not seeing anything here.


*Below is also from Lumme*, this is the exact post that I used to do it:

Try open command promt (CMD) and go to your MSI Afterburn catalog. There you should type in "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" and it should return value 41. If that dosen't happen try "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" instead.

If you get it to show 41 you should be able to get the higher voltage by modding your .cfg files afterburner profiles.

If ri4 return value 41, then use this setting in the .cfg files.
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

If you have more luck with ri3 then use this instead:
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h



Do note that if you succeed the card will run a little hotter.

After you have done that, and if you actually have the NCP4206 controller, then you simply have to 'reboot' afteburner, and click settings to tick the 'unlock voltage' box.

It should then be able to be moved manually to 1.3v.

Do note, the voltage increase will not show up in gpuz, at least for me it did not show anything past 1.175v.

However, you can view and monitor the voltage in afterburner's graph.

Hope that helps a little.

Credit goes to Lumme, don't forget to show him love


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> So, I did a 3Dmark11 run at 1333mhz on core.
> 
> It throtled like hell and the end results were far worse than at 1215 and 1241 mhz core.
> 
> It reached though 112% PT (with stock bios, setted to 106%) thus the throttling.
> 
> Then I think that the REV1 Bios + the MSI afterburner trick will just be teh perfect thing!
> I'm just afraid of burning my VRMs and saying goodbye to my GPUs...
> 
> ANyoneone have any thoughts to give courage?


I ran a 8 hour gaming session of BF3 accidentally @ 1.3v, actual GPU temps were fine, not sure about the VRMS. YMMV, I'm not condoning that you do this however I did run at a significant amount of time without something blowing up yet.


----------



## Micket73

Feed back for the GTX 780 ACX SC rev 3 bios.

I installed the bios its my first time. The bios installed well, I reinstalled my geforce drivers. Now the problem is taht my results are worst with this one then my stock.

@ Stock 1.2v: core 1198MHz
mem 3623Mhz

@ Flashed bios 1.12v Core 1150Mhz
mem 3300Mhz

Some questions what is disabled boost exactly? Does it means my GPU does not down clock anymore so it runs all the time full speed with full voltage?
Is it more dangerous with boost off or is it the same.

my temps are always same I was wondering is 1.212 still safe even if I know there is always a risk.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Disabling boost means that in 3D the card will run full speed all the time. When not in 3D it will downclock to 2d speeds.

Interesting that you got lower results with the bios mod.


----------



## Micket73

When I try my old settings from the stock bios, heaven crashes immediately. But I am using a different driver of geforce. I was on the 320.48 now I am at 326.xx Can that be the cause and reinstalling precission x changes anything?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> *Below is also from Lumme*, this is the exact post that I used to do it:
> 
> Try open command promt (CMD) and go to your MSI Afterburn catalog. There you should type in "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" and it should return value 41. If that dosen't happen try "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" instead.
> 
> If you get it to show 41 you should be able to get the higher voltage by modding your .cfg files afterburner profiles.
> 
> If ri4 return value 41, then use this setting in the .cfg files.
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> If you have more luck with ri3 then use this instead:
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> Do note that if you succeed the card will run a little hotter.
> 
> After you have done that, and if you actually have the NCP4206 controller, then you simply have to 'reboot' afteburner, and click settings to tick the 'unlock voltage' box.
> 
> It should then be able to be moved manually to 1.3v.
> 
> Do note, the voltage increase will not show up in gpuz, at least for me it did not show anything past 1.175v.
> 
> However, you can view and monitor the voltage in afterburner's graph.
> 
> Hope that helps a little.
> 
> Credit goes to Lumme, don't forget to show him love


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> someone posted it a few pages ago.
> 
> I'll launch 3Dmark11 and once its finished brb. once back I'll find it out and quote it here for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> *Originally Posted by Lumme View Post*
> 
> Good question on how to test both cards. I havn't got SLI but I suppose that you could try 1 card at that time (take out each card to test individually?).
> 
> To alter that .cfg files you have to give you self administrator rights in the folder (and supfolders) C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner.
> Then go to folder "profiles". There you will properly have 2 files ie. "VEN_10DE&DEV....1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg" - one for each card.
> Those are the file you want to alter (both of them):
> 
> "
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=
> CoreClkBoost=
> MemClkBoost=
> FanMode=
> FanSpeed=
> CoreVoltageBoost=
> CoreVoltage=
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)
> CaptureDefaults=0
> [Profile1]
> Format=2
> CoreVoltageBoost=0
> PowerLimit=100
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=0
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=26
> .
> .
> "
> 
> I'm not sure if it's also nessassary to alter the "MSIAfterburner.cfg" file. If so that should look something like this:
> "
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> LastUpdateCheck=520FFC92h
> UpdateCheckingAllowBetas=1
> UpdateCheckingPeriod=3
> LowLevelInterface=1
> MMIOUserMode=1
> HAL=1
> Sources=+Power,+GPU temperature,+GPU usage,-FB usage,-VID usage,-BUS usage,-Fan speed,-Fan tachometer,+Core clock,+Memory clock,+Memory usage,-Temp limit,-Power limit,-Voltage limit,-OV max limit,-Framerate,-Frametime
> Skin=default.usf
> .
> .
> .
> "


This is sweet ...
I got my card to go over 1300Mhz finally. This really minimizes my covetousness of the classified HC now.
I got my water block installed on this reference card and I'm stoked now on my original choice to buy this card. I should be good now till next generation.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This is sweet ...
> I got my card to go over 1300Mhz finally. This really minimizes my covetousness of the classified HC now.
> I got my water block installed on this reference card and I'm stoked now on my original choice to buy this card. I should be good now till next generation.


Awesome! Glad it worked for you.
But as mentioned earlier, your mileage may vary. We do not know if the components used in the ref models can handle this in the long run.

My card started clicking when i threw more than 1.212v at it, which I am hoping is just coil whine.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Awesome! Glad it worked for you.
> But as mentioned earlier, your mileage may vary. We do not know if the components used in the ref models can handle this in the long run.
> 
> My card started clicking when i threw more than 1.212v at it, which I am hoping is just coil whine.


I've smacked my card around with probably 30+ 3dmark11 and Heaven runs, and an 8 hour gaming session. Hopefully those a bit more knowledgeable will pop in with some more info about the longevity of the VRMs, is it the heat that kills it or the voltage?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Awesome! Glad it worked for you.
> But as mentioned earlier, your mileage may vary. We do not know if the components used in the ref models can handle this in the long run.
> 
> My card started clicking when i threw more than 1.212v at it, which I am hoping is just coil whine.


I tried 1.3v and looks solid. I only game about 3 or 4 hours a week usually a hour at a time, and with a water block on the card in a loop with 3 radiators, 2 pumps, 1 GPU, 1 CPU, and 1 Motherboard block. I'm not to worried about it, any modern card VRM's should be able to withstand 1.3v to the core with water block cooling the VRM's if something goes bad it was probably already something weak on the card anyway that would have failed within its warranty window.


----------



## Pandora's Box

We need someone to test the temperature of the voltage regulators. I have a feeling they are going to be roasting


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> We need someone to test the temperature of the voltage regulators. I have a feeling they are going to be roasting


After looking at where the location of the VRMs reside I might be inclined to disagree. Apparently at least on reference cards, they are behind the intake fan where the finned section is along the back of the card. Presuming that gets decent airflow going over it from the intake fan, I would at least think they're being cooled down considerably from a case that has good cool air coming in.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> After looking at where the location of the VRMs reside I might be inclined to disagree. Apparently at least on reference cards, they are behind the intake fan where the finned section is along the back of the card. Presuming that gets decent airflow going over it from the intake fan, I would at least think they're being cooled down considerably from a case that has good cool air coming in.


Should I put a heatsink on it ? where is it exactly ?

I don't think my EK water block covers anything on the back of the card.


----------



## Tonza

If 1.212v is maximum what nvidia allows, consider it as safe maximum. Everything after that is gonna be playing with fire. For what you guys even need those monster overclocks @ 60hz 1080p monitor?







. Not to mention i bet most of the cards are throttling like crazy with 1.3v. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> If 1.212v is maximum what nvidia allows, consider it as safe maximum. Everything after that is gonna be playing with fire. Where you guys even need those monster overclocks @ 60hz 1080p monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not to mention i bet most of the cards are throttling like crazy with 1.3v. Just my opinion tho.


Yeah I agree with you on the safe max, but this is not a safe max website.
Also, 1080p 120hz and 1440p. So I will take all the juice I can get.
No throttling here. Card didn't break 40 degrees.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i have two msi twin frozr 780's, well my second one will be here soon, but i can't seem to OC at all with my current 780 on msia fterburner 14 beta, i did plus 90 on the core left everything, EVERYTHING else at default and it still crashes games... i guess some chips just dont OC well? at +50 its fine...


Max out power target and voltage. +90 doesn't tell us much, what is the actual clock it's boosting in games and benchmarks? Your card is already factory overclocked, that may be the reason why you cannot overclock it as much as stock clocked one. Most 780's do at least 1150MHz core, pretty often 1200MHz.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Yeah I agree with you on the safe max, but this is not a safe max website.
> Also, 1080p 120hz and 1440p. So I will take all the juice I can get.
> No throttling here. Card didn't break 40 degrees.


Why people are then asking if its safe







?. Anyway use whatever you guys are comfortable with, i run mine with 1.212v.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Why people are then asking if its safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?. Anyway use whatever you guys are comfortable with, i run mine with 1.212v.


Because OCN seems like a good place to ask that sort of question.


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone else in here had their card refusing to go higher in voltage? Mine doesn't want to go higher than 1.125mV even when OCing and adding +38 with precision x.
It's a classy, so tried the software tool for overvolting but that just gave me crashes instantly when trying to run 3d mark 11. The default value for my card was 0.8xxx something, just changing that with +0.080mv made it crash. Also Precision X reports I'm hitting my PT even if it's not. Was thinking maybe it's my PSU being a tad too weak so I ordered a new one which I will be picking up this friday.

What could be the issue here?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone else in here had their card refusing to go higher in voltage? Mine doesn't want to go higher than 1.125mV even when OCing and adding +38 with precision x.
> It's a classy, so tried the software tool for overvolting but that just gave me crashes instantly when trying to run 3d mark 11. The default value for my card was 0.8xxx something, just changing that with +0.080mv made it crash. Also Precision X reports I'm hitting my PT even if it's not. Was thinking maybe it's my PSU being a tad too weak so I ordered a new one which I will be picking up this friday.
> 
> What could be the issue here?


If you used the Classified overvoltage tool, then you must cold boot your PC before precision will take over voltage control again.

Edit: Also, when using the Classified tool, you will not see the voltage change in precision. The only way to check voltage when overvolting the Classified is to use a voltmeter.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you used the Classified overvoltage tool, then you must cold boot your PC before precision will take over voltage control again.


Oh okey, so set the voltage in the tool and then shut down the computer and boot it up again (I'm assuming that's a cold boot?) As long as I don't mess with the voltage control in Precision X it'll go by the settings in the classy tool?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh okey, so set the voltage in the tool and then shut down the computer and boot it up again (I'm assuming that's a cold boot?) As long as I don't mess with the voltage control in Precision X it'll go by the settings in the classy tool?


Yep. So remember what ever voltage you apply via the classified tool, it will remain that even if you close the tool down. So always shutdown and boot back up when you want your 2d/3d clocks to work correctly.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep. So remember what ever voltage you apply via the classified tool, it will remain that even if you close the tool down. So always shutdown and boot back up when you want your 2d/3d clocks to work correctly.


Alright, thanks. Any general pointers on how I best should proceed with the sliders? Is there anywhere where I could read a bit more with what each slider does?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

I know this is not exactly directly related to the thread topic, but it is, to some extent, related to the GTX 780. I am experiencing issues with my everything right now and I have no clue where to start.
This is what happens if I turn off my computer and turn it back on: BIOS Logo/prompt thing. Windows loading sign. Black screen. Monitor shuts down. All fans powered on (GPU and CPU cooler).

I have found, through trial and error, that mashing num lock as fast asa possible while the windows loading sign is on screen somehow glitches me into windows and doesn't let the display/peripherals shut off. After that, I'm in. Until next time I have to turn it on.

If I put my PC into sleep mode, I have no problems booting up. I have installed the most recent drivers for my 780 (GTX 780 HOF). I tried to update my BIOS but my motherboard (Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe) won't allow it. I plug in the USB with the properly renamed BIOS .CAP file into the BIOS flashback USB port and load up the BIOS. I go into EZ Flash 2 and select the file. It seems to be loading something and my mouse lags for a couple of seconds, then I get a notice; "Security Verification Failled." I think this is the root of all my problems, the BIOS. If anyone knows how to fix this please tell me. Again sorry for the off-topic post, but I needed this to be seen somewhere and I am not exactly sure it is a motherboard problem.

Edit: Everything is stable. I get no crashes and my 780 performs perfectly in every game I throw at it. The only indicator that something is wrong is on startup.

Edit 2: My BIOS file downloads to the USB as a .CAP file. Is this a problem? Isn't it supposed to be a .ROM

Edit 3: Before my 780 HOF, I had been running the system with the integrated graphics (HD 4000) since January. This seems to suggest that an incompatibility with the motherboard and gpu is causing the problem.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What did I miss 1.3v now ? how ?




On titans, but still!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I know this is not exactly directly related to the thread topic, but it is, to some extent, related to the GTX 780. I am experiencing issues with my everything right now and I have no clue where to start.
> This is what happens if I turn off my computer and turn it back on: BIOS Logo/prompt thing. Windows loading sign. Black screen. Monitor shuts down. All fans powered on (GPU and CPU cooler).
> 
> I have found, through trial and error, that mashing num lock as fast asa possible while the windows loading sign is on screen somehow glitches me into windows and doesn't let the display/peripherals shut off. After that, I'm in. Until next time I have to turn it on.
> 
> If I put my PC into sleep mode, I have no problems booting up. I have installed the most recent drivers for my 780 (GTX 780 HOF). I tried to update my BIOS but my motherboard (Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe) won't allow it. I plug in the USB with the properly renamed BIOS .CAP file into the BIOS flashback USB port and load up the BIOS. I go into EZ Flash 2 and select the file. It seems to be loading something and my mouse lags for a couple of seconds, then I get a notice; "Security Verification Failled." I think this is the root of all my problems, the BIOS. If anyone knows how to fix this please tell me. Again sorry for the off-topic post, but I needed this to be seen somewhere and I am not exactly sure it is a motherboard problem.
> 
> Edit: Everything is stable. I get no crashes and my 780 performs perfectly in every game I throw at it. The only indicator that something is wrong is on startup.


I would try re-installing your windows backup image, or a full blown re-format.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, thanks. Any general pointers on how I best should proceed with the sliders? Is there anywhere where I could read a bit more with what each slider does?


Other then user experience in the Classified owners thread, I have no idea. Personally I just played around with it until I figured it out. Unlike the Titan and other 780s, the Classifieds are built like tanks. Unless you let the temperature go crazy, you can safely give these cards extra juice until you find the sweet spot. As far as the sliders, the NVVDD is core, FBVDD is memory and PEXVDD is PCI-E voltage.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Other then user experience in the Classified owners thread, I have no idea. Personally I just played around with it until I figured it out. Unlike the Titan and other 780s, the Classifieds are built like tanks. Unless you let the temperature go crazy, you can safely give these cards extra juice until you find the sweet spot. As far as the sliders, the NVVDD is core, FBVDD is memory and PEXVDD is PCI-E voltage.


Hmm, this gives me an idea of what I'm overvolting... but I have no clue of what they should be set at still, lol.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> On titans, but still!
> I would try re-installing your windows backup image, or a full blown re-format.


Wouldn't a problem with windows be evident elsewhere? Also I was told by someone having the same issue to update my BIOS, apparently it fixed it for him. Only problem is Asus' terrible EZ Flash 2 isn't working for me (security verification failed).


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> *On titans, but still!*
> I would try re-installing your windows backup image, or a full blown re-format.


?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hmm, this gives me an idea of what I'm overvolting... but I have no clue of what they should be set at still, lol.


Well, you know that 1.212 on the Core is the max Precision will allow you to set, so I started there and worked my way up. Then when I found my max core, I started tweaking the memory voltage. 1.6v for memory is default so leave it there and see how high you can go. Then start slowly bumping each voltage testing each setting independently. Your temps (on air) will start becoming an issue before you run out of core overclock (did for me anyway). I have no idea what the PCI-E voltage helps with because adjusting it never helped me achieve any better overclock.

Just an FYI, I have the Elpida memory on my classy, so 1.6v on the memory was where I got my best overclock. When I started adding voltage, the memory got hot faster and I started seeing artifacts rather quickly. But your mileage will vary on memory.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well, you know that 1.212 on the Core is the max Precision will allow you to set, so I started there and worked my way up. Then when I found my max core, I started tweaking the memory voltage. 1.6v for memory is default so leave it there and see how high you can go. Then start slowly bumping each voltage testing each setting independently. Your temps (on air) will start becoming an issue before you run out of core overclock (did for me anyway). I have no idea what the PCI-E voltage helps with because adjusting it never helped me achieve any better overclock.
> 
> Just an FYI, I have the Elpida memory on my classy, so 1.6v on the memory was where I got my best overclock. When I started adding voltage, the memory got hot faster and I started seeing artifacts rather quickly. But your mileage will vary on memory.


Alright, huge thanks








I'm assuming I have the same memory (03G-P4-3788-KR). Hoping I will get some better results


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, huge thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I have the same memory (03G-P4-3788-KR). Hoping I will get some better results


Someone stated that they had a newer revision Classified and that they confirmed it to have Samsung memory. So you never know.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Someone stated that they had a newer revision Classified and that they confirmed it to have Samsung memory. So you never know.


Oh okey, cool







Well, at least I know I have one of the highest ASIC score's for my card to it should do well if I manage to figure out the optimal settings


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hmm, this gives me an idea of what I'm overvolting... but I have no clue of what they should be set at still, lol.


That gpu is supposed to come with the oc guide.








Just follow what crim said. You going to get there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Wouldn't a problem with windows be evident elsewhere? Also I was told by someone having the same issue to update my BIOS, apparently it fixed it for him. Only problem is Asus' terrible EZ Flash 2 isn't working for me (security verification failed).


im not familiar with asus but you are not supposed to rename the bios. Try flash it manually if you can since ezflash won't work as it should.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Wooo second evga gtx 780 sc acx has been ordered. 1 780 just isnt quite enough @ 1440p. must maintain 60fps at all times!!


----------



## malmental

dudes I've been over here mad at my GTX 780 for no reason at all and even thought about RMA'n the damn thing.
turns out it was my fault the entire time.









so now I can get back to flashing and overclocking this thing...









I've been troubleshooting what I thought was a bad flash and/or defective card.
couple of symptoms were high idle temps, long cooling downtime and throttling when max'd on flashed BIOS.
well the problem is/was my bottom 120mm fan by my PSU, it was blowing directly into the sensor on my GTX 780 causing it to run hot.
so taking the rig down for some maintenance I cleaned it out and then swapped the fan around making it an outtake.
dropped my temps throughout the entire rig -3 to 4C..

I know, I know...
I'm already calling myself a dweeb..


----------



## King4x4

Typical mal!


----------



## malmental

IKR...


----------



## SeekerZA

Recently got me single 1140p, and now cant maintain good frames on Crysis 3 on single 780. What settings options does everyone else here use when playing Crysis 3 with single 780 on 1440p


----------



## MunneY

did anyone here bench their cards hard before and after watercooling them? or did you go straight into it?

Im getting ready to do mine in the next month


----------



## FiveEYZ

question: Should i buy another 780 for SLI? and does the evga 780 backplate fit with a EK-FC Titan SE - Acetal?


----------



## Dream39

i so angry ! with my Asus DirectCUII MSI Afterburner soft mode dosn't work ! with ASIC 84.3% i have stable results on 1.1870v and 1.202Mhz core clock =( and i dont have eny chance to incrise voltage.



tomorrow i will by a second AsusDCII =((


----------



## Micket73

Anyone knows why I get lower OC results and higher temps with rev3 Vbios for EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC??

Is there a better update coming for those cards?


----------



## Dream39

*skyn3t* maybe i have a chance to see in future mode bios from you for Asus DirectCUII ^_^


----------



## Roulette Run

Not that we would have any tinkerers around here, but just in case you get the urge.









http://www.maximumpc.com/evgas_double_bios_graphics_cards_offer_tinkerers_safety_net2013


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Wouldn't a problem with windows be evident elsewhere? Also I was told by someone having the same issue to update my BIOS, apparently it fixed it for him. Only problem is Asus' terrible EZ Flash 2 isn't working for me (security verification failed).


I'm sorry i skimmed over ^ that part this AM.

If you bought it local i would return/exchange it.


----------



## woomdawg

If I have rev 3 ACX running do I need to adjust PT?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Not that we would have any tinkerers around here, but just in case you get the urge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/evgas_double_bios_graphics_cards_offer_tinkerers_safety_net2013


???

Classifieds have a switch on the side that allows you to select LN2 or Standard bios? Or am I misunderstanding what you are saying?


----------



## Chomuco




----------



## Dream39

WOOOOOOWWWW ! FINALY !!!!


----------



## NamesLucky

Damn, about 3 days too late. If this was out Friday I would have ordered it instead of the HOF. Hope it's a great OCer for all that waited, and I hope to see some results tonight!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












@Sky, new Bitspower blocks:






Thanks to Juthos


----------



## caenlen

good deal here for a 780 pcb if anyone needs a second for waterblock. i just spotted it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151104790069?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## YounGMessiah

Whats a good bios to use for my EVGA SC ACX? Or is it better for me to do a manual unlocked or whatever of my bios??


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Whats a good bios to use for my EVGA SC ACX? Or is it better for me to do a manual unlocked or whatever of my bios??


I found skyn3t-3A-ACX to be pretty good so far.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*


Well I need new pants.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sky, new Bitspower blocks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Juthos


got it. +rep









Fronte page updated with New water block list thanks to wermand nad Juthos, New vBios 3A and .37 for dual fan cooling and reference titan chamber cooling.


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone here with a classy? Wondering what BIOS seems to be working best with the classys. Currently on stock 3A.01.82 and it runs too hot. 1280Mhz is what seems to be game stable, but card begins to throttle after about 45mins of gaming when it reaches 79 degrees, even with the fans running at 100% :/ Seems like my card runs really hot


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone here with a classy? Wondering what BIOS seems to be working best with the classys. Currently on stock 3A.01.82 and it runs too hot. 1280Mhz is what seems to be game stable, but card begins to throttle after about 45mins of gaming when it reaches 79 degrees, even with the fans running at 100% :/ Seems like my card runs really hot


At what voltages, fan profiles and ambient temp?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> At what voltages, fan profiles and ambient temp?


1.125mV



Ambient currently at 23.4


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> 1.125mV
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient currently at 23.4


Your temps are very high fro 1.125mv indeed. However it doesn't makes sense to think that it is your GPU's fault.

The ACX cooler drops hot air back inside the case, which if not well ventilated the card will breath again and start snowballing the temps.
Do you have a place for one or more fans on the side panels?

Try to find a way to throw fresh cool air right on th "mouth" of the GPU's fans, and flush the hot air it exalates outside the case pretty fast.

When I had a GTX 680 Direct CUII, which has a similar heatsink airflow design, I had (and still do) all my side panel fans throwing air INSIDE the case right in GPU's "mouth" and another fan between the GPU and the PSU throwing the hot air out.

EDIT: it is also a good idea to have the side panel fans breathing the hot air out. I tried both ways and for my case the temps were cooler the way I described.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Look at the page number guys!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look at the page number guys!


195?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

LoL!


----------



## malmental

mine says page 156..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> 195?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> LoL!


780









[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club - Page 780


----------



## tiaolipa

This is for the page number!!!


----------



## malmental




----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> mine says page 156..


pages not post LOL


----------



## malmental

you mean post and not pages...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> This is for the page number!!!


LOL and you are just closed the 780 page with a cake +rep


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL and you are just closed the 780 page with a cake +rep


LOL!! Thanks!

The coolest +rep ever!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you mean post and not pages...


No I mean pages not post

now you are in [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club - Page *781*


----------



## malmental




----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> LOL!! Thanks!
> 
> The coolest +rep ever!














I'm using chrome


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


LoL because you have 50 post set per page







set it back to 10


----------



## friskiest

Lightning has struck in Singapore


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Lightning has struck in Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is in US$?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is in US$?


Its in Singapore Dollars









1,079.00 SGD = 843.500 USD

edit: as a reference, I paid equivalent of US$749 at launch for my ref MSI 780.


----------



## YounGMessiah

With Skynets bios and using precisionx using the following settings applied: 1.212V, +85 GPU, +300 MEM and 75% fan, but it seems it gets the same temp at any speeds. Otherwise its real nice got my 3DMark11 score up to 12105 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037634


----------



## NateST

I can see the Lightning being superior to the Classified, it looks like it has a better power delivery system. If the new cooler is superior than the ACX and the binning of chips is the same I know whats going to get my money.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No I mean pages not post
> 
> now you are in [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club - Page *781*


BUT it is right to say the post, not the pages, because not everyone has the same configuration of the forum.
For example I have 100 post in one page, others have 50 post, another 10.

To better understand me, you're talking about page 781, and for me this is the page 79.

But the post, you will always be, is the same for everyone.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No I mean pages not post
> 
> now you are in [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club - Page *781*
> 
> 
> 
> *BUT it is right to say the post, not the pages, because not everyone has the same configuration of the forum.
> For example I have 100 post in one page, others have 50 post, another 10.*
> 
> To better understand me, you're talking about page 781, and for me this is the page 79.
> 
> But the post, you will always be, is the same for everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I Always test my bios before release it.
> 
> here some proof , look the clock in the first and last picture.
> 
> you must do it right otherwise you got a bad flash " It apply in any vBios or Bios flashing."


With 2nd card all went fine and reflashed 1137 HOF v3 which was using previous. Just keep in mind 3A ref can be incompatible with some hardware or it's just my fault flash/download.








Tho it's 2nd time that happened to me since 4200ti...and only 780 has just thousand of flashes on it, so can be overlooked.
Ah forget to ask people with modified AB how are your reading regarding Voltage drop, cos mine is awful or is just me again when i set 1.3v readings of VRMs are 1.319v idle and are dropping ot 1.250v uder load.
Awaiting Lighting owners and results...it must be a kickarss card


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> BUT it is right to say the post, not the pages, because not everyone has the same configuration of the forum.
> For example I have 100 post in one page, others have 50 post, another 10.
> 
> To better understand me, you're talking about page 781, and for me this is the page 79.
> 
> But the post, you will always be, is the same for everyone.


I do understand that. but the fun was when MrTOOSHORT posted
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look at the page number guys!
Click to expand...

I saw it right after he posted. I was like OMG LOL . the only tree person with 10 post per page was MrTOOSHORT, Tiaolipa and me at that time







the last post in the 780ish was Tiaolipa
with a cake











after 7801 was pure rolf


----------



## slippyturtle

Just installed my new EVGA Pro SLI bridge. Glad to be rid of the flimsy ribbon connector.


----------



## Azazil1190

Very nice view of your system amzing.where did you find this sli bridge? Order from evga?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Very nice view of your system amzing.where did you find this sli bridge? Order from evga?


yep it's from their shop. EVGA Pro SLI Bridge's


----------



## SK019

Can some of you please confirm does the Afterburner hack work with non-reference cards? For example ASUS DirectCU II, EVGA SC ACX, Gigabyte OC or MSI Gaming. Thank you in advance.

I have ordered EVGA Classified but cant wait any longer (expected approximately 06.09.2013.).


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> Can some of you please confirm does the Afterburner hack work with non-reference cards? For example ASUS DirectCU II, EVGA SC ACX, Gigabyte OC or MSI Gaming. Thank you in advance.
> 
> I have ordered EVGA Classified but cant wait any longer (expected approximately 06.09.2013.).


As far as I am aware, I do not think any of the custom cards here have managed to get it to work.

In others news:


----------



## Azazil1190

Thnx for the info


----------



## skyn3t

Looks like we going to have some new about the msi ab mod 1.3v. Source found on titt owners thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "Guys, I've analyzed NCP4206 voltage control feedback in different forums and noticed that many users treat current implementation as beta and expect "improved" NCP4206 voltage control in future versions of Afterburner and expect to see voltage drop in idle. It won't happen, current NCP4206 voltage control approach is the maximum that you can expect from this chip programmability. NC4206 supports either external voltage control via VID pins, when driver sets desired 2D/3D voltages via GPU Boost or voltage override mode, when fixed voltage is set 24/7. So there won't be any improved version with power management enabled, sorry.
> 
> Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, RivaTuner creator"
> 
> Bad news from the front...
> 
> Ed


----------



## DStealth

Also he answered my question regarding Vdoop, here's the answer may some of you have interest :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unwinder;4640258*
> Yes, it is expected NCP4206 behavior. The VRM supports programmable loadline calibration and it is enabled by default. There won't be any GUI control for it in MSI Afterburner, but you can use /WI (Write I2C) similar to /RI commands to access VRM directly and disable it. But unfortunately I cannot provide any NCP4206 programming details/datasheets here, you have to find it on your own if you need to control LLC.


----------



## skupples

Outside of a 3d application? Web browsing? Just set it to 900. This is where profiles come in extra handy, put a sticky on your monitor to remind you to NOT crash your system when going into 3d.


----------



## dminzi

Aww yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa imagine our 780s on this


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SK019*
> 
> Can some of you please confirm does the Afterburner hack work with non-reference cards? For example ASUS DirectCU II, EVGA SC ACX, Gigabyte OC or MSI Gaming. Thank you in advance.
> 
> I have ordered EVGA Classified but cant wait any longer (expected approximately 06.09.2013.).


EVGA ACX uses reference PCB so voltage hack should work on it. Other cards, I'm not sure.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> EVGA ACX uses reference PCB so voltage hack should work on it. Other cards, I'm not sure.


Yeah, I think someone already wrote this here? Compatible with all reference PCBs.


----------



## muhd86

@sky

did u remove ur bios from the 1st page --i cant seem to find any rev 1 / 2 or 3 bios there ----

been a while since i was here --what happened


----------



## UNOE

I'm loving the added voltage. I have a good 85Mh/s increase. That's all I wanted from these cards. I'm very content with 1.3v.
Otherwise this waterblock I have, would have gone to waist with only 1.212v


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm loving the added voltage. I have a good 85Mh/s increase. That's all I wanted from these cards. I'm very content with 1.3v.
> Otherwise this waterblock I have, would have gone to waist with only 1.212v


Whoa hold on. You mean you can get more than 1.21v from a reference design board? Please share because my block is going to waste on this card.


----------



## Dream39

i buy a second AsusDCII


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Whoa hold on. You mean you can get more than 1.21v from a reference design board? Please share because my block is going to waste on this card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> Good question on how to test both cards. I havn't got SLI but I suppose that you could try 1 card at that time (take out each card to test individually?).
> 
> To alter that .cfg files you have to give you self administrator rights in the folder (and supfolders) C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner.
> Then go to folder "profiles". There you will properly have 2 files ie. "VEN_10DE&DEV....1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg" - one for each card.
> Those are the file you want to alter (both of them):
> 
> "
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=
> CoreClkBoost=
> MemClkBoost=
> FanMode=
> FanSpeed=
> CoreVoltageBoost=
> CoreVoltage=
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)
> CaptureDefaults=0
> [Profile1]
> Format=2
> CoreVoltageBoost=0
> PowerLimit=100
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=0
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=26
> .
> .
> "
> 
> I'm not sure if it's also nessassary to alter the "MSIAfterburner.cfg" file. If so that should look something like this:
> "
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> LastUpdateCheck=520FFC92h
> UpdateCheckingAllowBetas=1
> UpdateCheckingPeriod=3
> LowLevelInterface=1
> MMIOUserMode=1
> HAL=1
> Sources=+Power,+GPU temperature,+GPU usage,-FB usage,-VID usage,-BUS usage,-Fan speed,-Fan tachometer,+Core clock,+Memory clock,+Memory usage,-Temp limit,-Power limit,-Voltage limit,-OV max limit,-Framerate,-Frametime
> Skin=default.usf
> .
> .
> .
> "


Yeah I missed it too it was mentioned casually a few pages back like it was no big deal. This is what I been waiting for since I go this card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> @sky
> 
> did u remove ur bios from the 1st page --i cant seem to find any rev 1 / 2 or 3 bios there ----
> 
> been a while since i was here --what happened


everything is there. I never toke it out. it may be your browser check it again if you cannot see the files the problem will be right in front of your screen







oh boy LOL


----------



## MerkageTurk

SkyNet thanks again for your wonderful support


----------



## woomdawg

Can someone please help me I am confused. I have an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX and I want to do the voltage hack. When I navigate to the profile folder in EVGA precision x all i see is this.
[Startup]
Format=2
PowerLimit=106
ThermalLimit=85
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=75000
MemClkBoost=57000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=39
[Profile1]
Format=2
PowerLimit=106
ThermalLimit=79
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=70000
MemClkBoost=55000
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=39

So do I just cut and paste this info in there?

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)

Someone please help me out, what am I missing?


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Someone please help me out, what am I missing?


Use Afterburner


----------



## woomdawg

I thought I saw that it work with precision.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> With Skynets bios and using precisionx using the following settings applied: 1.212V, +85 GPU, +300 MEM and 75% fan, but it seems it gets the same temp at any speeds. Otherwise its real nice got my 3DMark11 score up to 12105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037634


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> SkyNet thanks again for your wonderful support


You welcome bro.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Can someone please help me I am confused. I have an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX and I want to do the voltage hack. When I navigate to the profile folder in EVGA precision x all i see is this.
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=106
> ThermalLimit=85
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=75000
> MemClkBoost=57000
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=39
> [Profile1]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=106
> ThermalLimit=79
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=70000
> MemClkBoost=55000
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=39
> 
> So do I just cut and paste this info in there?
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h <- (or VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h)
> 
> Someone please help me out, what am I missing?


it only work on msi ab beta the two last beta version. Guru3D has them all.

you don't need to add any extra lines.

try it first

you need to navegate into msi ab directory on /profiles
find the vend_10somethingsoething.cfg
add this lines first

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

msi ab will ask for reboot than do it, after reboot open the msi ab if you get the voltage locked go to settings in ab and tick the unlock voltage. close it. AB will ask to close and re open it. do it again.
if the voltage still locked. you need to remove those lines above and add this line below ( just replace the "4" with "3" and restart it.

VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

Now you have the unlocked 1.3v with custom bios with high PT and not throttling down.









Just be careful when OC on air, VRM on reference design is made to support 1.2v max voltage by Nvidia, if VRM get too hot you may blow your GPU. under water you have more chances to keep it cool and push it a bit high.

VRM blow because the need to keep up with high voltage sent to GPU ship. in other to keep the stability and high core frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I thought I saw that it work with precision.


I don't work on Precision X, I already checked it myself, the HEX code from MSI AB tweaker is coded into AB to unlock it, so PrecX and AB is two different software. in the beginner I thought it was about the same because both use almost the same parameters for coding.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm loving the added voltage. I have a good 85Mh/s increase. That's all I wanted from these cards. I'm very content with 1.3v.
> Otherwise this waterblock I have, would have gone to waist with only 1.212v


Have you been running 24/7 on 1.3? Or have you been just profiling down?


----------



## woomdawg

Thanks Skyn3t. 3 did the trick for me. After dinner i will what it will do.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I know this is not exactly directly related to the thread topic, but it is, to some extent, related to the GTX 780. I am experiencing issues with my everything right now and I have no clue where to start.
> This is what happens if I turn off my computer and turn it back on: BIOS Logo/prompt thing. Windows loading sign. Black screen. Monitor shuts down. All fans powered on (GPU and CPU cooler).
> 
> I have found, through trial and error, that mashing num lock as fast asa possible while the windows loading sign is on screen somehow glitches me into windows and doesn't let the display/peripherals shut off. After that, I'm in. Until next time I have to turn it on.
> 
> If I put my PC into sleep mode, I have no problems booting up. I have installed the most recent drivers for my 780 (GTX 780 HOF). I tried to update my BIOS but my motherboard (Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe) won't allow it. I plug in the USB with the properly renamed BIOS .CAP file into the BIOS flashback USB port and load up the BIOS. I go into EZ Flash 2 and select the file. It seems to be loading something and my mouse lags for a couple of seconds, then I get a notice; "Security Verification Failled." I think this is the root of all my problems, the BIOS. If anyone knows how to fix this please tell me. Again sorry for the off-topic post, but I needed this to be seen somewhere and I am not exactly sure it is a motherboard problem.
> 
> Edit: Everything is stable. I get no crashes and my 780 performs perfectly in every game I throw at it. The only indicator that something is wrong is on startup.
> 
> Edit 2: My BIOS file downloads to the USB as a .CAP file. Is this a problem? Isn't it supposed to be a .ROM
> 
> Edit 3: Before my 780 HOF, I had been running the system with the integrated graphics (HD 4000) since January. This seems to suggest that an incompatibility with the motherboard and gpu is causing the problem.


I pulled out the CMOS battery and left it to sit for a bit then put it back in. This fixed my boot problems but I still get the "security verification failed" error. Anyone have any idea what might have been causing all those issues?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I pulled out the CMOS battery and left it to sit for a bit then put it back in. This fixed my boot problems but I still get the "security verification failed" error. Anyone have any idea what might have been causing all those issues?


I think there is a setting that you didn't put in when you flashed your BIOS, but I could be incorrect.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I pulled out the CMOS battery and left it to sit for a bit then put it back in. This fixed my boot problems but I still get the "security verification failed" error. Anyone have any idea what might have been causing all those issues?



disable the intel hd graphics.
boot into bios and try to update.
"Security Verification Failled." you may have a bad mobo bios download - re download it again put the bios.rom and bios.cap into the usb put both bios there with different extension name.
PS: make sure usb drive is formatted for fat32 no ntfs or exfat.
if none of the above work.

enable intel hd graphics and boot
remove the GPU "780"
boot into bios and try to update it
try it and post back.

dang here we go again
Mobo manual
got to page 3.10.4
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V/E7074_P8Z77-V.pdf


----------



## skellattarr

the 326.80 beta driver is out its suppose to fix the tdr problem.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> the 326.80 beta driver is out its suppose to fix the tdr problem.


What is the TDR problem ? What is TDR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Have you been running 24/7 on 1.3? Or have you been just profiling down?


When I game I'm using 1.3v now, Yes... I'm not folding on these cards so I'm not doing 24/7. For gaming on 780 with a waterblock at 1.3v you really have very little to worry about, the card is built solid. For folding 24/7 I would probably go as far as to undervolt my card even with a waterblock since undervolting can really save some money on power. If your looking for 24/7 folding voltages you probably should stick with 1.212 or less.


----------



## YounGMessiah

i think i have to revert back to stock bios  my card just gets too hot, it reached 90 today... and restarted


----------



## Zawarudo

Ok so after some tinkering with 1.3v I've came to the conclusion it is really pushing the power delivery on these cards to the absolute limit.

My card actually sits at 1.319v and under load @1300MHz Vdroops to 1.275v~

That says to me that we really shouldn't be pushing these cards this high but It's still not going to stop me


----------



## muhd86

so what happened to the darthbeavis and some other members with 4 gpus---

my 4th gpu is gigabyte 780 rev 2.0 with 2 - 8pin connectors -

if only new drivers could support the 4 way sli ...i am on the old drivers hence performance suffers etc .

any one else here with 4 gpus


----------



## King4x4

I learned long ago that the sweet spot for both companies is and will be always 3 GPUs.

Scaling will be poor with 4 GPUs so you are better off to sell the third card and just update your drivers.... you will gain more fps then using the fourth card









In addition, Some pocket money to spend on something else


----------



## muhd86

*i think its time you add me to the quad club ....yeah ....

gigabyte gtx 780 quad sli

*


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Ok so after some tinkering with 1.3v I've came to the conclusion it is really pushing the power delivery on these cards to the absolute limit.
> 
> My card actually sits at 1.319v and under load @1300MHz Vdroops to 1.275v~
> 
> That says to me that we really shouldn't be pushing these cards this high but It's still not going to stop me


Well your assuming wrong. vdroop is normal for this card with this hack, vdroop was always there anyway you just never saw the readings before. Try using the same tweak but at the same clock speed and voltage you used before, you will now see what the vdroop really was all along.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well your assuming wrong. vdroop is normal for this card with this hack, vdroop was always there anyway you just never saw the readings before. Try using the same tweak but at the same clock speed and voltage you used before, you will now see what the vdroop really was all along.


That's not true at all. Assuming 1.21v.. before hand the voltage never budged from that number. Setting the voltage to 1.3v the card reads 1.3v, loading the card up with an overclock caused the voltage to drop by .25v. Reducing the memory overclock on my card causes the voltage to jump by .2v~ which means the card is struggling to deliver power at those settings. It's exactly the same principle as with a CPU except I don't think GPUs have programmable load line calibration.

Vdroop is not 'normal' under any circumstance with a GPU considering how sensitive they are to voltage and clock change.

I'm not assuming anything and I'm not stupid.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> That's not true at all. Assuming 1.21v.. before hand the voltage never budged from that number. Setting the voltage to 1.3v the card reads 1.3v, loading the card up with an overclock caused the voltage to drop by .25v. Reducing the memory overclock on my card causes the voltage to jump by .2v~ which means the card is struggling to deliver power at those settings. It's exactly the same principle as with a CPU except I don't think GPUs have programmable load line calibration.
> 
> Vdroop is not 'normal' under any circumstance with a GPU considering how sensitive they are to voltage and clock change.
> 
> I'm not assuming anything and I'm not stupid.


Your wrong I'm sorry to be blunt. So go ahead and set it to 1.212 now or stock voltage for that matter. Look a precision and voltage will stay the same reading. Then look at AB with the tweak enabled (but same settings as you just had in precision) and it will vdroop. The AB tweak is just allowing you to see what the voltage regulate has been doing in the back ground. Most modern GPU's Vdroop weather you know it or not or don't want to believe it, it doesn't change the fact that's what is happening in back ground.

Think of it this way if you want to compare to CPU's. Pressision is just showing what setting your setting it too like. in a bios with a CPU you see its at 1.365 volts. But you open up CPUz under load you see it vdroop. It doesn't matter what precision or AB told you before hand it was just a setting you set it too, it was never reading the actually real time voltage.

You can even under volt the card like lets say 1.100v and clock the card to 1000Mhz and stock memory clocks and it will still show vdroop under AB with this tweak.

So your conclusion is wrong ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> Ok so after some tinkering with 1.3v *I've came to the conclusion it is really pushing the power delivery on these cards to the absolute limit.*
> 
> My card actually sits at 1.319v and under load @1300MHz Vdroops to 1.275v~
> 
> *That says to me that we really shouldn't be pushing these cards this high* but It's still not going to stop me


----------



## hypespazm

can anyone help me out.. been geting BSOD during gameplay.. I think its cause my card has modded bios.... everything was fine until I decided to make a clean reformat of my SDD... therefore after SSD format I am getting BSOD. anyway to reverse the Modded bios on the card if that could be the issue?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Your wrong I'm sorry to be blunt. So go ahead and set it to 1.212 now or stock voltage for that matter. Look a precision and voltage will stay the same reading. Then look at AB with the tweak enabled (but same settings as you just had in precision) and it will vdroop. The AB tweak is just allowing you to see what the voltage regulate has been doing in the back ground. Most modern GPU's Vdroop weather you know it or not or don't want to believe it, it doesn't change the fact that's what is happening in back ground.
> 
> Think of it this way if you want to compare to CPU's. Pressision is just showing what setting your setting it too like. in a bios with a CPU you see its at 1.365 volts. But you open up CPUz under load you see it vdroop. It doesn't matter what precision or AB told you before hand it was just a setting you set it too, it was never reading the actually real time voltage.
> 
> You can even under volt the card like lets say 1.100v and clock the card to 1000Mhz and stock memory clocks and it will still show vdroop under AB with this tweak.
> 
> So your conclusion is wrong ...


I'm not going to argue with you because I know what I've observed. I'm using a volt meter, I don't rely on software for readings because they are rarely right. Read what I posted about CPU LLC. MY GPU DOES NOT vdroop at anything under 1.24v so please explain in your infinite wisdom why it does at anything higher?

for the last time: 1340MHz & 7000MHz @ 1.3v causes Vdroop on my card. Running the card at a lower clock @ anything under 1.24v DOES NOT VDROOP & while at max OC reducing either the memory OC or the Core OC causes the Vcore to raise until it hits 1.3V

Clear enough?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> can anyone help me out.. been geting BSOD during gameplay.. I think its cause my card has modded bios.... everything was fine until I decided to make a clean reformat of my SDD... therefore after SSD format I am getting BSOD. anyway to reverse the Modded bios on the card if that could be the issue?


Yeah it's worth reverting to the stock bios just to rule it out

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

Find your GPU vendor and model, then use the guide on the first page


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you because I know what I've observed. I'm using a volt meter, I don't rely on software for readings because they are rarely right. Read what I posted about CPU LLC. MY GPU DOES NOT vdroop at anything under 1.24v so please explain in your infinite wisdom why it does at anything higher?
> 
> for the last time: 1340MHz & 7000MHz @ 1.3v causes Vdroop on my card. Running the card at a lower clock @ anything under 1.24v DOES NOT VDROOP & while at max OC reducing either the memory OC or the Core OC causes the Vcore to raise until it hits 1.3V
> 
> Clear enough?
> Yeah it's worth reverting to the stock bios just to rule it out
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
> 
> Find your GPU vendor and model, then use the guide on the first page


I agree, there has to be a voltage drop off when you pull so much current through the regulators. They must be past their design limits attempting to feed the core @1.3v


----------



## Lumme

Hi Guys.

To Quote Unwinder regardind the vdroop (LLC):

Quote:
Originally Posted by DStealth View Post
_Now when we can read VRMs directly, i can see an awful Vdroop from 1.319v Idle to 1.250v Load...is it just my card or it's a normal behaviour for the reference ones(780), any feedback would be great._

Reply from Unwinder:
Yes, it is expected NCP4206 behavior. The VRM supports programmable loadline calibration and it is enabled by default. There won't be any GUI control for it in MSI Afterburner, but you can use /WI (Write I2C) similar to /RI commands to access VRM directly and disable it. But unfortunately I cannot provide any NCP4206 programming details/datasheets here, you have to find it on your own if you need to control LLC.
Link
"http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=380513&page=3" <- good info here.

On another note, I can assure you that the GTX voltage controller can go quite a bit higher than 1,3V (actually it can be set as high as 1,6 though I would not recommend it).
Here is 2 screendump where I pushed the Voltage to 1,363 as a proof of concept.



BTW - The above OC put me at no. 1 in 3dmark11 for a single GPU GTX 780 and i5-3570k. Graphics score 16964 - Physics score 9117 and a Combined score of 8926








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031479


----------



## faygokris

Can anyone tell me how much PSU you would need to run quad SLI with the GTX780? I tried a couple of those PSU calculators and it came back with a total (inlcuding the rest of my setup) 2200w's. Does this sound right? Just want to make sure before I buy 2 PSU's


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much PSU you would need to run quad SLI with the GTX780? I tried a couple of those PSU calculators and it came back with a total (inlcuding the rest of my setup) 2200w's. Does this sound right? Just want to make sure before I buy 2 PSU's


And now I have to ask the annoying question: What do you need quad 780´s for?


----------



## faygokris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> And now I have to ask the annoying question: What do you need quad 780´s for?


I don't, I am well aware one would probably run any game right now, but at the end of the day when has building a computer ever been about what we NEED? Most things in life are more about want, than anything. I am only picking up two for the time being, but would rather be prepared for down the road.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> I don't, I am well aware one would probably run any game right now, but at the end of the day when has building a computer ever been about what we NEED? Most things in life are more about want, than anything. I am only picking up two for the time being, but would rather be prepared for down the road.


Yeah I know, was just wondering maybe you were doing some kind of crazy setup. Don´t wanna get into that whole discussion, if you got the dough fine with me







And be sure to post some pics. 2200 sounds about right, can´t be sure though.


----------



## faygokris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Yeah I know, was just wondering maybe you were doing some kind of crazy setup. Don´t wanna get into that whole discussion, if you got the dough fine with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And be sure to post some pics. 2200 sounds about right, can´t be sure though.


As soon as my SS phase unit gets completed I will be picking everything up and will be sure to post pics. Thanks again and yeah i know what you mean about that whole discussion, I was waiting to get flamed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so what happened to the darthbeavis and some other members with 4 gpus---
> 
> my 4th gpu is gigabyte 780 rev 2.0 with 2 - 8pin connectors -
> 
> if only new drivers could support the 4 way sli ...i am on the old drivers hence performance suffers etc .
> 
> any one else here with 4 gpus


Some one some where posted a guide to hax 780's into quad-sli.


----------



## Lumme

On the first page you can find the driver for 4 way sli : GeForce 314.22 modified to support Vista, W7 and W8


----------



## Beatwolf

Just talked to a guy who is knowledgable about psus. He says about 1300w. Unless you have a lot of other crazy stuff. But you need a lot of cables of course. Could be a problem. You might end up drawing too much from one rail.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Just talked to a guy who is knowledgable about psus. He says about 1300w. Unless you have a lot of other crazy stuff. But you need a lot of cables of course. Could be a problem. You might end up drawing too much from one rail.


EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts is what i meant


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts is what i meant


^^ Epic PSU, and rather cheap in comparison to OTHER peoples 1200w unit...

This is the WRONG forum website to talk about needs, this is a forum of want's... If you NEED something here(and are just enthusiast) you may need counseling.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ^^ Epic PSU, and rather cheap in comparison to OTHER peoples 1200w unit...


Its better and cheaper then both the AX1200 and AX1200i


----------



## MunneY

I had to remove the cfg files from my afterburner and uninstall it... It was causing my cards to run really warm all the time.

I did see a BIG bump in clocks, so when I do get my waterblocks, I'm going to test it more!


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much PSU you would need to run quad SLI with the GTX780? I tried a couple of those PSU calculators and it came back with a total (inlcuding the rest of my setup) 2200w's. Does this sound right? Just want to make sure before I buy 2 PSU's


1200~1500w will be fine for normal stuff providing your not trying to run 1.3v into the cards


----------



## max883

Lumme how do i raise the volt to 1.363

I got watercooling


----------



## Lumme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Lumme how do i raise the volt to 1.363
> 
> I got watercooling


Unfortunately I have not yet found an easy way around it at this stage, however I can say that I used a program called ArtMoney.ru (a program used to hack games) that by accessing the memory is able to overwrite memory blocks - in this case the voltage controller on the video card.
If I find a valid and easy route to do this hack I will share it here on overclock.net.

However her goes nothing.. (the following is a high risk, high reward kinda thing so be careful).
My brother (qwwwizx) made this guide to hack a GTX 680 - you should be able to use that from step 10 onward since you already got your card to do 1.3V.

Link : https://sites.google.com/site/qwwwizx/home/gtx-680 <- Don't forget to show him some love









I found that, on my card, the correct memory block to access was Address: 00455D58

(Finding the correct Address is the hard part).

Please note that this hack can brink your card and for most ppl 1.3V should be more than enough!
Also - do not use this on a 24/7 setup and remenber that there are more to OC than just the temp of your GPU.

!!! If you are not able to replace/sacrifice your card you should not attempt this !!!

Good luck

Next step is to figure out how to control Load Line Calibration...

Oh.. just saw that he actually also posted the hack here on OC.net

http://www.overclock.net/t/1308711/gigabyte-gtx680-super-overclock-software-voltage-hack


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Is it possible to SLI 2 different custom versions of the same card? I want to SLI mty gtx 780 HOF with a gtx 780 lightning. Is this possible?

Edit: Secret option number 2 is going HAM and using an arctic accelero hybrid on one of them (the one in the top slot) to decrease space and improve thermals.

This build keeps getting more ghetto


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Is it possible to SLI 2 different custom versions of the same card? I want to SLI mty gtx 780 HOF with a gtx 780 lightning. Is this possible?


yes...
but why not get a matching set.?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes...
> but why not get a matching set.?


Well I want to go from mini-itx to micro atx and the hof is 2.5 slots. I just need confirmation that 2 hofs will fit on a z77 micro atx board (board is undecided, eyeing the gigabyte sniper). Plus everything is going in a ft03 so it wont be seen.


----------



## stickg1

Sorry for being lazy and not searching within the thread, but just looking for a confirmation on the following statement:

Any Titan block will fit a reference 780 PCB? (Gigabyte WF3 Rev 1.0)?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes...
> but why not get a matching set.?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I want to go from mini-itx to micro atx and the hof is 2.5 slots. I just need confirmation that 2 hofs will fit on a z77 micro atx board (board is undecided, eyeing the gigabyte sniper). Plus everything is going in a ft03 so it wont be seen.
Click to expand...

Sniper or Gene V if mATX, the rest are









edit:
Gene V might not work if top card is 2.5...
hmm, time to open up my case (or Google..)


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Sniper or Gene V if mATX, the rest are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Gene V might not work if top card is 2.5...
> hmm, time to open up my case (or Google..)


I thought the gene didn't have sufficient spacing for 2 cards.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Sniper or Gene V if mATX, the rest are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Gene V might not work if top card is 2.5...
> hmm, time to open up my case (or Google..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the gene didn't have sufficient spacing for 2 cards.
Click to expand...

OK I ran the knowledge and it will not work on wither board, so no the Sniper can't run 2 x 2.5 cards.
the bottom slot on the Sniper is an x4/ slot and therefore will not allow SLI without hacked drivers.
your gonna need to change your build idea of mATX for what you want.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Sorry for being lazy and not searching within the thread, but just looking for a confirmation on the following statement:
> 
> Any Titan block will fit a reference 780 PCB? (Gigabyte WF3 Rev 1.0)?


As long as it is a reference PCB any Titan block will fit a 780.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

So...are there no matx z77 boards that run in x8/x8 mode with SLI?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> So...are there no matx z77 boards that run in x8/x8 mode with SLI?


I'm not saying that...
you stated you have a 2.5 slot GPU and you can't run SLI on a mATX board with a 2.5 slot GPU..
that's what I'm saying..


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not saying that...
> you stated you have a 2.5 slot GPU and you can't run SLI on a mATX board with a 2.5 slot GPU..
> that's what I'm saying..


I knew that. I want a board that can run sli with one 2 slot and one 2.5. My plan is having the lightning in the top slot and the hof in the bottom slot.


----------



## Pandora's Box

So I got my second EVGA 780 SC ACX installed last night. Man these cards are perfect. They both boost to 1110 MHz and stay nice and cool doing it too. So far all the games I have tried have maintained a minimum frame rate above 60fps, awesome.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not saying that...
> you stated you have a 2.5 slot GPU and you can't run SLI on a mATX board with a 2.5 slot GPU..
> that's what I'm saying..
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that. I want a board that can run sli with one 2 slot and one 2.5. My plan is having the lightning in the top slot and the hof in the bottom slot.
Click to expand...

I see now...
still do not like it but I see what you mean..


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I see now...
> still do not like it but I see what you mean..


I am going for a black and white theme so one white card and one black card could look nice if I can pull it off. Maybe having the wires that go into the hof be black and the ones that go into the lightning be white. Also, would the 2+2.5 slot sli work on the sniper board? Would it run at x8/x8?

Edit: I really want performance over everything and this seems to be the most powerful system that can be crammed into an non modded ft03, gpu wise.


----------



## ds84

Can someone help me confirm if the Zotac GTX 780 3GB AMP! edition uses ref board? Would like to order the EVGA GTX 780 backplate for it. Understand that some holes may not align up, but as long as it holds up, i'm fine with it.


----------



## revro

what gigabyte 780oc version is 6+8. i have one but i want to know for future if i want to sli what to look for

thank you
revro


----------



## Shultzy

I managed to get 1.3v out of my reference gtx 780 and got my core up to 1306 for benching (probably not gaming stable but I don't know yet). Anyways I settled for 1280 on the core at 1.25v and I've been playing battlefield 3 for over an hour now no issues.







I've got nothing to worry about temperature wise (watercooling







), but this new voltage bump hack/mod with afterburner is finally pushing my card up to 40 degrees celcius.


----------



## faygokris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Just talked to a guy who is knowledgable about psus. He says about 1300w. Unless you have a lot of other crazy stuff. But you need a lot of cables of course. Could be a problem. You might end up drawing too much from one rail.


This is why I was debating dual PSU. Either dual EVGA 1000w platinum classified or Corsair 1200axi. Will be running water cooling for everything except CPU and will be overclocking like a madman.

8 Samsung SSDs and a crap load of fans


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> what gigabyte 780oc version is 6+8. i have one but i want to know for future if i want to sli what to look for
> 
> thank you
> revro


The REV. 1. Just look for the one that doesn't say rev 2.


----------



## Ribozyme

I am looking into a 780 and I could get an asus dc2 model for 500 euro. Now I want to know if it is the most quiet 780 in idle. Hardware.info says so, but techpowerup ranks the MSI more silent in idle than the Asus. Can someone help me?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> This is why I was debating dual PSU. Either dual EVGA 1000w platinum classified or Corsair 1200axi. Will be running water cooling for everything except CPU and will be overclocking like a madman.
> 
> 8 Samsung SSDs and a crap load of fans


Everything EXCEPT the CPU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> This is why I was debating dual PSU. Either dual EVGA 1000w platinum classified or Corsair 1200axi. Will be running water cooling for everything except CPU and will be overclocking like a madman.
> 
> 8 Samsung SSDs and a crap load of fans


You dont need two PSU´s


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you because I know what I've observed. I'm using a volt meter, I don't rely on software for readings because they are rarely right. Read what I posted about CPU LLC. MY GPU DOES NOT vdroop at anything under 1.24v so please explain in your infinite wisdom why it does at anything higher?
> 
> for the last time: 1340MHz & 7000MHz @ 1.3v causes Vdroop on my card. Running the card at a lower clock @ anything under 1.24v DOES NOT VDROOP & while at max OC reducing either the memory OC or the Core OC causes the Vcore to raise until it hits 1.3V
> 
> Clear enough?
> Yeah it's worth reverting to the stock bios just to rule it out
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
> 
> Find your GPU vendor and model, then use the guide on the first page


I was wondering .... I actually tried something instead of switching back the bios.... I actually enabled the fan curve which was disabled.. which I think probably means the card was over heating? and causing BSOD, Now I did the settings at which my card usually overclocks at.. so From here on out Ill see if its really the card its self.. if I dont get BSOD during my gaming on OC it isnt the card.


----------



## faygokris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Everything EXCEPT the CPU?


SS Phase change cooling the cpu water for everything else


----------



## faygokris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need two PSU´s


This is why I was asking because of the PSU calculators were telling me I needed approx 2200 watts of power


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> This is why I was asking because of the PSU calculators were telling me I needed approx 2200 watts of power


Then you used it the wrong way or made a mistake

Becasue there is no way you can find any home PC on earth that use that much power

What do you want to power?


----------



## faygokris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then you used it the wrong way or made a mistake
> 
> Becasue there is no way you can find any home PC on earth that use that much power
> 
> What do you want to power?


MSI z87 Xpower Mobo
3770k overclocked as past 5.0ghz
Corsair dominator platinum 2800 4 x 4 DDR3
4 x MSI GTX 780 Lightning (whenever they get released)
8 X Samsung Evo SSD (2 sets of 4 ssd in raid)
Two Lamptron fc5v3
22 x fans
and a water cooling loop

The case is a Extended U2 UFO CYO ontop of a pedestal for my phase unit


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> MSI z87 Xpower Mobo
> 3770k overclocked as past 5.0ghz
> Corsair dominator platinum 2800 4 x 4 DDR3
> 4 x MSI GTX 780 Lightning (whenever they get released)
> 8 X Samsung Evo SSD (2 sets of 4 ssd in raid)
> Two Lamptron fc5v3
> 22 x fans
> and a water cooling loop
> 
> The case is a Extended U2 UFO CYO ontop of a pedestal for my phase unit


Not an expert but i bet all that could run on a 1300 watts PSU

I dont know for sure but something like a Lepa G or P can for sure


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faygokris*
> 
> MSI z87 Xpower Mobo
> 3770k overclocked as past 5.0ghz
> Corsair dominator platinum 2800 4 x 4 DDR3
> 4 x MSI GTX 780 Lightning (whenever they get released)
> 8 X Samsung Evo SSD (2 sets of 4 ssd in raid)
> Two Lamptron fc5v3
> 22 x fans
> and a water cooling loop
> 
> The case is a Extended U2 UFO CYO ontop of a pedestal for my phase unit
> 
> 
> 
> *Not an expert* but i bet all that could run on a 1300 watts PSU
> 
> I dont know for sure but something like a Lepa G or P can for sure
Click to expand...

you're not an expert...?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you're not an expert...?


I dont know that much about power draws thats Two Cables´s area

I just know who makes what for who

Think it could run on a 1300 watts unit but not that sure so go ask two cables


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you're not an expert...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know that much about power draws thats Two Cables´s area
> 
> I just know who makes what for who
> 
> Think it could run on a 1300 watts unit but not that sure so go ask two cables
Click to expand...

Two Cables or Wermad...


----------



## Draygonn

Do we know how much these cards draw at 1.3v?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Do we know how much these cards draw at 1.3v?


around or a bit over 300W


----------



## max883

Would be nice if the voltage stayed at idle when not in 3d, and 1.3v when in 3d







maybe there will be a bios mod


----------



## Sleepyluke

Please can somebody help clarify this for me about the GTX780

My dual gtx780 sli run at 79 .

Does this mean they are throttling them selfs to say at that temp or lower ? ( run at stock clocks )

Is it true that the gtx780 has 3 throttle steps 1st at 70c then 2nd @ 80c and 3rd @ 90c ?

Since noticing this height temp I have reduced it increasing the fans on the 780s with evga perscion x ( wile I wait to get some more info on this issue ) but this has made my system noisier when under load :-(

Thx


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> To Quote Unwinder regardind the vdroop (LLC):
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DStealth View Post
> _Now when we can read VRMs directly, i can see an awful Vdroop from 1.319v Idle to 1.250v Load...is it just my card or it's a normal behaviour for the reference ones(780), any feedback would be great._
> 
> Reply from Unwinder:
> Yes, it is expected NCP4206 behavior. The VRM supports programmable loadline calibration and it is *enabled by default*. There won't be any GUI control for it in MSI Afterburner, but you can use /WI (Write I2C) similar to /RI commands to access VRM directly and disable it. But unfortunately I cannot provide any NCP4206 programming details/datasheets here, you have to find it on your own if you need to control LLC.
> Link
> "http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=380513&page=3" <- good info here.
> 
> On another note, I can assure you that the GTX voltage controller can go quite a bit higher than 1,3V (actually it can be set as high as 1,6 though I would not recommend it).
> Here is 2 screendump where I pushed the Voltage to 1,363 as a proof of concept.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - The above OC put me at no. 1 in 3dmark11 for a single GPU GTX 780 and i5-3570k. Graphics score 16964 - Physics score 9117 and a Combined score of 8926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031479


Thanks for clearing that up. All modern GPU's have vdroop.

But man this is so epic you got over 1.3v.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Please can somebody help clarify this for me about the GTX780
> 
> My dual gtx780 sli run at 79 .
> 
> Does this mean they are throttling them selfs to say at that temp or lower ? ( run at stock clocks )
> 
> Is it true that the gtx780 has 3 throttle steps 1st at 70c then 2nd @ 80c and 3rd @ 90c ?
> 
> Since noticing this height temp I have reduced it increasing the fans on the 780s with evga perscion x ( wile I wait to get some more info on this issue ) but this has made my system noisier when under load :-(
> 
> Thx


I'm not sure about the 3 throttle points. The only way you can tell for sure is screenshotting your performance log in afterburner, or preferably, evga precision x. Just run a game for a while until temps reach their highest point and alt tab into precision x or afterburner (have it running in the background). Take a screenshot and post it. You can also go into evga precision x then options menu (gears in the top right) then select the monitoring tab, then check off gpu temp and gpu clock and scroll to the bottom of that page after selecting each one and check mark the display on screen (or some option similar to that). This second method requires you to monitor your gpu clock and temp while playing and see if there is any major drop in core clock.


----------



## go4life

I am having some troubles flashing my 780's and hope that you guys can help me fix my bricked cards.

After first flash both my cards went dead, but not to worry as I had a spare GT 630 that I could use as card one.

So here is what happens, card gets successfully flashed according to Nvflash, I reboot and check that card properly shows up. Msi afterburner finds it and with correct settings, nvidia control panel sees the 780 as a second card and reports correct speeds for vbios.
I take out the GT 630 and try to run DVI cable on 780, black screen on the 3 different bios's I tried. Last bios the pc boots up in to windows, but screen is still black. The other two it won't even boot in.

This is how I flash with the GT 630 in first slot, everything done in Windows 7 x64 with Nvflash 5.142:
1: Nvflash --protectoff, here I choose 1, as thats what it says on the 780 and GT 630 is 0.
2: Nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 oc.rom flashes ok, and after I reboot.

I tried these 3 bios's "skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC", "skyn3t-37-Ref-OC" and "EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT".

What is wrong here? I get successful flash every time and still nothing. I am running reference EVGA 780's.
Have I chosen wrong bios or something else?

Thanks for any help


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I am having some troubles flashing my 780's and hope that you guys can help me fix my bricked cards.
> 
> After first flash both my cards went dead, but not to worry as I had a spare GT 630 that I could use as card one.
> 
> So here is what happens, card gets successfully flashed according to Nvflash, I reboot and check that card properly shows up. Msi afterburner finds it and with correct settings, nvidia control panel sees the 780 as a second card and reports correct speeds for vbios.
> I take out the GT 630 and try to run DVI cable on 780, black screen on the 3 different bios's I tried. Last bios the pc boots up in to windows, but screen is still black. The other two it won't even boot in.
> 
> This is how I flash with the GT 630 in first slot, everything done in Windows 7 x64 with Nvflash 5.142:
> 1: Nvflash --protectoff, here I choose 1, as thats what it says on the 780 and GT 630 is 0.
> 2: Nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 oc.rom flashes ok, and after I reboot.
> 
> I tried these 3 bios's "skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC", "skyn3t-37-Ref-OC" and "EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT".
> 
> What is wrong here? I get successful flash every time and still nothing. I am running reference EVGA 780's.
> Have I chosen wrong bios or something else?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Pull your 780, boot into Windows and uninstall all Nvidia drivers. Shutdown, replace the GT 630 with your 780 and boot back into Windows. You should run off of a Standard video driver at that point and get a screen. Reinstall Nvidia drivers and see what happens.


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I am looking into a 780 and I could get an asus dc2 model for 500 euro. Now I want to know if it is the most quiet 780 in idle. Hardware.info says so, but techpowerup ranks the MSI more silent in idle than the Asus. Can someone help me?


Asus is pretty much silent at Idle and I would say just as quiet as the MSI cooling-to-cooling I say this because the Asus is a way better cooler regarding heat dissipation, case temps
are lower and the Asus does push a small amount of heat out the case.
At 90% fans the asus is louder but 10+ degrees cooler over the MSI

The MSI Gamer I have has Elpida memory and just about does +150 on the memory.
The Asus DCU11 has Samsung memory which is much better

Both very nice GFX cards but the Asus is better all around really, but you need a good case with plenty of airflow, if not get a Reference cooled card, which are also
very very quiet at idle, less so if you want to control high load temps


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you're not an expert...?


Think the op is having a laugh with us


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> Asus is pretty much silent at Idle and I would say just as quiet as the MSI cooling-to-cooling I say this because the Asus is a way better cooler regarding heat dissipation, case temps
> are lower and the Asus does push a small amount of heat out the case.
> At 90% fans the asus is louder but 10+ degrees cooler over the MSI
> 
> The MSI Gamer I have has Elpida memory and just about does +150 on the memory.
> The Asus DCU11 has Samsung memory which is much better
> 
> Both very nice GFX cards but the Asus is better all around really, but you need a good case with plenty of airflow, if not get a Reference cooled card, which are also
> very very quiet at idle, less so if you want to control high load temps


Thanks for the reply! I am only considering the asus actually because I can get it for 500 euro. So is it quieter than reference in idle, I hope so. I was really dissapointed with the MSI 760 idle noise though.


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I am only considering the asus actually because I can get it for 500 euro. So is it quieter than reference in idle, I hope so. I was really dissapointed with the MSI 760 idle noise though.


Yes It's silent,


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pull your 780, boot into Windows and uninstall all Nvidia drivers. Shutdown, replace the GT 630 with your 780 and boot back into Windows. You should run off of a Standard video driver at that point and get a screen. Reinstall Nvidia drivers and see what happens.


Thanks!

Problem is that the monitor is not black in windows alone, it won't even post.
I tried flashing card again, with the skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC, with the GT630 in top slot. Flashes ok, reboot. Put DVI cable on 780 with GT630 in top slot, no screen during post or windows loading, get in to windows and got screen working again. Tried playing a game and it worked just fine, then I shutdown computer, pull out 630 and boot again, no screen what so ever. Tried with both 780's at same time with new bios, no screen there either.
So it works halfway with 630 in, and works just fine if I run DVI on GT630.

Can anyone else with reference cards tell me which bios they chose? I don't understand why this is not working...

EDIT: Added original post if anyone else has something to add
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I am having some troubles flashing my 780's and hope that you guys can help me fix my bricked cards.
> 
> After first flash both my cards went dead, but not to worry as I had a spare GT 630 that I could use as card one.
> 
> So here is what happens, card gets successfully flashed according to Nvflash, I reboot and check that card properly shows up. Msi afterburner finds it and with correct settings, nvidia control panel sees the 780 as a second card and reports correct speeds for vbios.
> I take out the GT 630 and try to run DVI cable on 780, black screen on the 3 different bios's I tried. Last bios the pc boots up in to windows, but screen is still black. The other two it won't even boot in.
> 
> This is how I flash with the GT 630 in first slot, everything done in Windows 7 x64 with Nvflash 5.142:
> 1: Nvflash --protectoff, here I choose 1, as thats what it says on the 780 and GT 630 is 0.
> 2: Nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 oc.rom flashes ok, and after I reboot.
> 
> I tried these 3 bios's "skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC", "skyn3t-37-Ref-OC" and "EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT".
> 
> What is wrong here? I get successful flash every time and still nothing. I am running reference EVGA 780's.
> Have I chosen wrong bios or something else?
> 
> Thanks for any help


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Problem is that the monitor is not black in windows alone, it won't even post.
> I tried flashing card again, with the skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC, with the GT630 in top slot. Flashes ok, reboot. Put DVI cable on 780 with GT630 in top slot, no screen during post or windows loading, get in to windows and got screen working again. Tried playing a game and it worked just fine, then I shutdown computer, pull out 630 and boot again, no screen what so ever. Tried with both 780's at same time with new bios, no screen there either.
> So it works halfway with 630 in, and works just fine if I run DVI on GT630.
> 
> Can anyone else with reference cards tell me which bios they chose? I don't understand why this is not working...
> 
> EDIT: Added original post if anyone else has something to add


You got PM , Im going to get you up and running.


----------



## Brianmz

Well, I'm back and GPUs are running great with my previous OCs(1241mhz sli on stock bios) on the new PSU...still making the buzzing noise on my cards, i guess i can live with it, since I can only hear it if I put my head into the case.

Pic of my temporary ghetto test to check the PSU works properly before moving it into the case:


----------



## Nytestryke

I am having an issue in finding a waterblock for the GB WF3 780 (which is non reference). I have included pictures depicting the differences in both cards, the two main ones are the 8 + 8 pin power on the GB WF3 vs 6 + 8 on reference and different screw holes.

There a few less noticeable cosmetic differences like memory chip placement however the 8 + 8 power and different screwholes have proven the biggest roadblock to me finding a suitable block. I have tried a Swifttech Komodo 780/Titan full cover block which wasn't suitable, so any suggestions you can provide (short of selling and buying a reference card







) would be greatly appreciated.

 - GB WF3 780
 - Nvidia Reference 780


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I am having an issue in finding a waterblock for the GB WF3 780 (which is non reference). I have included pictures depicting the differences in both cards, the two main ones are the 8 + 8 pin power on the GB WF3 vs 6 + 8 on reference and different screw holes.
> 
> There a few less noticeable cosmetic differences like memory chip placement however the 8 + 8 power and different screwholes have proven the biggest roadblock to me finding a suitable block. I have tried a Swifttech Komodo 780/Titan full cover block which wasn't suitable, so any suggestions you can provide (short of selling and buying a reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - GB WF3 780
> - Nvidia Reference 780


only ek may do it if not you better buying a Accelero Hybrid


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I am having an issue in finding a waterblock for the GB WF3 780 (which is non reference). I have included pictures depicting the differences in both cards, the two main ones are the 8 + 8 pin power on the GB WF3 vs 6 + 8 on reference and different screw holes.
> 
> There a few less noticeable cosmetic differences like memory chip placement however the 8 + 8 power and different screwholes have proven the biggest roadblock to me finding a suitable block. I have tried a Swifttech Komodo 780/Titan full cover block which wasn't suitable, so any suggestions you can provide (short of selling and buying a reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - GB WF3 780
> - Nvidia Reference 780


You are going to have to wait for a water-block specifically for that card (if one is made) this is why if you are looking to watercool, buy a reference card ormake sure a water-block is going to be made for the custom pcb.


----------



## Nytestryke

Thanks guys, I know it wasn't the smartest thing to do and had I have had the foresight to check the pcb prior to purchasing I wouldn't be here. The Accelero Hybrid is nice, however I am wanting to include the card into my current loop staying away from a hybrid if possible. I was hoping there was a universal block with allowance for slight variations on reference which I believe this to be.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I am having an issue in finding a waterblock for the GB WF3 780 (which is non reference). I have included pictures depicting the differences in both cards, the two main ones are the 8 + 8 pin power on the GB WF3 vs 6 + 8 on reference and different screw holes.
> 
> There a few less noticeable cosmetic differences like memory chip placement however the 8 + 8 power and different screwholes have proven the biggest roadblock to me finding a suitable block. I have tried a Swifttech Komodo 780/Titan full cover block which wasn't suitable, so any suggestions you can provide (short of selling and buying a reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - GB WF3 780
> - Nvidia Reference 780


How did you like the komodo blocks? That's the blocks that I'm going to go with.


----------



## skyn3t

dang I could not resist anymore. I pulled the trigger on ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA Next step is getting a 4770k and delide it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang I could not resist anymore. I pulled the trigger on ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA Next step is getting a 4770k and delide it


Grats!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Grats!


dang i may cancel the order the CrossChill on this mobo is made of aluminium > I cant use it with mu custom loop.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Add me to the club.



Running 3 PNY GTX 780s under XSPC blocks and back plate. Feed by 2 pumps and running through 2180mm of rad.

Still fooling around with OC, but running skyn3t-37-Ref-OC rev3 right now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Add me to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Running 3 PNY GTX 780s under XSPC blocks and back plate. Feed by 2 pumps and running through 2180mm of rad.
> 
> Still fooling around with OC, but running skyn3t-37-Ref-OC rev3 right now.


fill the form in the front page you can add yourself ASAP







and welcome


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang i may cancel the order the CrossChill on this mobo is made of aluminium > I cant use it with mu custom loop.


wow good find. That terrible I would have assumed these motherboard manufactures would know not to use aluminium.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I am having an issue in finding a waterblock for the GB WF3 780 (which is non reference). I have included pictures depicting the differences in both cards, the two main ones are the 8 + 8 pin power on the GB WF3 vs 6 + 8 on reference and different screw holes.
> 
> There a few less noticeable cosmetic differences like memory chip placement however the 8 + 8 power and different screwholes have proven the biggest roadblock to me finding a suitable block. I have tried a Swifttech Komodo 780/Titan full cover block which wasn't suitable, so any suggestions you can provide (short of selling and buying a reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) would be greatly appreciated.


Why not do universal VGA block from EK ?


----------



## friskiest

Another bit of lightning


----------



## routuan

please some one help me

voltage tuner not working~


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang I could not resist anymore. I pulled the trigger on ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA Next step is getting a 4770k and delide it


I want your 3770K...

P.S.
why make this move with a 3770K already, Haswell is not worth it from that..?!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routuan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please some one help me
> 
> voltage tuner not working~


It's working perfectly judging temperature fluctuations, just monitor Forced Voltage only with Afterburner_b14, no other program can read VRMs atm, all other are reading NV driver
And easiest way to test is to run bench with 1300mv set with settings you previous can't, i.e if @1212mv you can finish 3dmark 1215or1228 just test 1250mhz


----------



## tomxlr8

Could someone please help me to choose the right Profile from the first post?
I've a Gigabyte GTX 780 (the baseline version) and it has no fans; it is under water with an XSPC Titan water block.
I thought I'll ask because the profiles list fan settings and stuff so I'm not sure which is for this setup.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Could someone please help me to choose the right Profile from the first post?
> I've a Gigabyte GTX 780 (the baseline version) and it has no fans; it is under water with an XSPC Titan water block.
> I thought I'll ask because the profiles list fan settings and stuff so I'm not sure which is for this setup.


You could just use the TI bios. That's what I've got.
Also got a ref MSI under water. Works like a charm









Then again, I haven't really paid much attention to what has developed since the original TI bios.

I'm sure skyn3t could guide you to the right one.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I want your 3770K...
> 
> P.S.
> why make this move with a 3770K already, Haswell is not worth it from that..?!


Im going to put it up for sale today. But you are the first in my list mal







, let me create the sales thread first. Ocn rules, you kown.

The thing about the z87 upgrade is some how I got in love with this mobo. I may sleep in the floop and put it in my bed for a good night of sleep.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> wow good find. That terrible I would have assumed these motherboard manufactures would know not to use aluminium.
> Why not do universal VGA block from EK ?


Wermad pointed it to me and I did read about this mobo but I fail this time. It does have a galvanic coat inside the block to prevent the corrosion. So use it or not but buying ek block in the future. I wil call asus today.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I want your 3770K...
> 
> P.S.
> why make this move with a 3770K already, Haswell is not worth it from that..?!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to put it up for sale today. But you are the first in my list mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , let me create the sales thread first. Ocn rules, you kown.
> 
> The thing about the z87 upgrade is some how I got in love with this mobo. I may sleep in the floop and put it in my bed for a good night of sleep.
Click to expand...

hold off on the sales thread and just deal with me...
real talk.


----------



## Vapochilled

Oi skyn3t ! Tudo bem?

So... im out of my country... and... just noticed... like... OMG... 1.3v in the refs??
I have the Gigabyte OC WF3 with ref PCB rev1 that has the 6+8 power phase
I've tested skyn3t bios rev1 and rev2. Currently im using TI 3A bios posted in techInferno

Some notes: I have Samsung memory
My card maxes out no matter what bios i use: 1171 core and 3440 mem
I've tried doing: 1180 core + 2900 on the mem (to find the max core) but no go









Additional notes:
- I have a custom home made water block (big cooper one) (coming from the Ati3870 times. I get 50ºc max load with room temps of 27. (I have a Mora3 rad + BlackIce rad but i have 2xXeons to cool)








- I have Swiftech sinks (cooper heavy ones) on the rams and mosfets
- i have a 120 fan blowing to them (to cool down all these 16 sinks)

So, some questions:
1 - will my card do the 1.3 trick with the afterburner beta 14 (either 3:20 or 4:20 trick? ) Anyone out there tested? Or just because it is ref PCB will do the trick?
2 - Anyone tested the temps of VRMs with sinks and 1.3v under load?

I think i wont have temp problems.
Just wanna go back home and fry my card at 1.3









What do you think guys? skyn3t ?









PS: Should i flash your newer ACX 3A bios ? Since i have samsung chips... ?!?!? Or should i stay like this? Or even go back to rev1?


----------



## tinuz97

Lol the afterburner mod works for my inno3d gtx 780 ichill also









I just beat my personal score in firestrike on extreme and normal.

previous firestrike crashing above +- 1149mhz gpu, now on 1202 stable, need to try higher and bios from skyn3t, because i use the original bios.
Volts max 1.319, altough it goes up and down,locked @ 1.250 now because higher i find that scary









I used these settings for other inno3d ichill 780 owners:
I add 2 lines under the settings in this file under profiles: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_104B10DE&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0

Search for [Settings] and put under that:
CaptureDefaults=0
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

Do this at your own risk!

Picture :


----------



## JForce06

Just got my asus 780gtx

But it doesn't work.









windows hangs 50% of the time.

and after few min BSOD.

It only work 1 time in game, but freezed after 1 min.

also no fps improvement what so ever, 40 fps on 670 40 fps on 780.

Used the 314.22 modded drivers.

Please help?

RMA?


----------



## Gripen90

Pretty unconventional but it works















2x MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB & 1x MSI GeForce GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming OC 3GB 3-way SLi


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Just got my asus 780gtx
> 
> But it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windows hangs 50% of the time.
> 
> and after few min BSOD.
> 
> It only work 1 time in game, but freezed after 1 min.
> 
> also no fps improvement what so ever, 40 fps on 670 40 fps on 780.
> 
> Used the 314.22 modded drivers.
> 
> Please help?
> 
> RMA?


Try this ones, rockstable on my 780 and no problems, had similair problems like you.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-326.80-beta-driver.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Just got my asus 780gtx
> 
> But it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windows hangs 50% of the time.
> 
> and after few min BSOD.
> 
> It only work 1 time in game, but freezed after 1 min.
> 
> also no fps improvement what so ever, 40 fps on 670 40 fps on 780.
> 
> Used the 314.22 modded drivers.
> 
> Please help?
> 
> RMA?


1.) Why are you using modded drivers? Just get the newest beta.
2.) What cpu do you have? There is no way 670 and 780 perform the same unless you have a slow cpu or your drivers are screwed.

Sounds like driver issues to me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty unconventional but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB & 1x MSI GeForce GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming OC 3GB 3-way SLi


Let them cards breathe!


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 1.) Why are you using modded drivers? Just get the newest beta.
> 2.) What cpu do you have? There is no way 670 and 780 perform the same unless you have a slow cpu or your drivers are screwed.
> 
> Sounds like driver issues to me!
> Let them cards breathe!


1.) Is was recommended the 314.22 drivers.

Installing beta now.

Edit: ok works on beta, +10 fps. Not as much as i've hoped for.

2.) An i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz. Planning on upgrading to 4670K.

But its not bottlenecking cpu runs 60% load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Try this ones, rockstable on my 780 and no problems, had similair problems like you.
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-326.80-beta-driver.html


Thx, I'll try this on too, this one works without modifing inf and such?


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Let them cards breathe!


How exactly ? I can't create spacing that the motherboard doesn't have.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> How exactly ? I can't create spacing that the motherboard doesn't have.


Ghetto mod a fan onto the side panel or gpus, blowing fresh air right into the fans on the cards. What are your temps any way?


----------



## tinuz97

Yes, no modding needed m8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> 1.) Is was recommended the 314.22 drivers.
> 
> Installing beta now.
> 
> Edit: ok works on beta, +10 fps. Not as much as i've hoped for.
> 
> 2.) An i5 750 @ 4.0Ghz. Planning on upgrading to 4670K.
> 
> But its not bottlenecking cpu runs 60% load.
> Thx, I'll try this on too, this one works without modifing inf and such?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Pretty unconventional but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB & 1x MSI GeForce GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming OC 3GB 3-way SLi


Those poor cards... They need air! LOL..


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Those poor cards... They need air! LOL..


Who needs air lol.


----------



## ds84

Deleted.


----------



## bern43

Anybody walk me through modding 314.22 to work with these cards. I tried downloading the zip file and replacing the file in the correct folder. Also tried manually modifying the files. Both times I still got "hardware not supported" errors. Am I missing something? Latest betas are still giving me TDRs and I'm curious if 314.22 will solve that.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Oi skyn3t ! Tudo bem?
> 
> So... im out of my country... and... just noticed... like... OMG... 1.3v in the refs??
> I have the Gigabyte OC WF3 with ref PCB rev1 that has the 6+8 power phase
> I've tested skyn3t bios rev1 and rev2. Currently im using TI 3A bios posted in techInferno
> 
> Some notes: I have Samsung memory
> My card maxes out no matter what bios i use: 1171 core and 3440 mem
> I've tried doing: 1180 core + 2900 on the mem (to find the max core) but no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional notes:
> - I have a custom home made water block (big cooper one) (coming from the Ati3870 times. I get 50ºc max load with room temps of 27. (I have a Mora3 rad + BlackIce rad but i have 2xXeons to cool)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have Swiftech sinks (cooper heavy ones) on the rams and mosfets
> - i have a 120 fan blowing to them (to cool down all these 16 sinks)
> 
> So, some questions:
> 1 - will my card do the 1.3 trick with the afterburner beta 14 (either 3:20 or 4:20 trick? ) Anyone out there tested? Or just because it is ref PCB will do the trick?
> 2 - Anyone tested the temps of VRMs with sinks and 1.3v under load?
> 
> I think i wont have temp problems.
> Just wanna go back home and fry my card at 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? skyn3t ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Should i flash your newer ACX 3A bios ? Since i have samsung chips... ?!?!? Or should i stay like this? Or even go back to rev1?


Any idea? I


----------



## boldenc

Afterburner Voltage hack work on Galaxy GTX 780 HOF ?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Afterburner Voltage hack work on Galaxy GTX 780 HOF ?


I can try it later if you want. Does anyone know what I must do? Just install afterburner?


----------



## JForce06

Would an 780 be bottlenecked bij PCI-E 16x 2.0?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

no.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> Would an 780 be bottlenecked bij PCI-E 16x 2.0?


not hardly, not at all...


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I can try it later if you want. Does anyone know what I must do? Just install afterburner?


You can try and check the max voltage allowed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Anybody walk me through modding 314.22 to work with these cards. I tried downloading the zip file and replacing the file in the correct folder. Also tried manually modifying the files. Both times I still got "hardware not supported" errors. Am I missing something? Latest betas are still giving me TDRs and I'm curious if 314.22 will solve that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Oi skyn3t ! Tudo bem?
> 
> So... im out of my country... and... just noticed... like... OMG... 1.3v in the refs??
> I have the Gigabyte OC WF3 with ref PCB rev1 that has the 6+8 power phase
> I've tested skyn3t bios rev1 and rev2. Currently im using TI 3A bios posted in techInferno
> 
> Some notes: I have Samsung memory
> My card maxes out no matter what bios i use: 1171 core and 3440 mem
> I've tried doing: 1180 core + 2900 on the mem (to find the max core) but no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional notes:
> - I have a custom home made water block (big cooper one) (coming from the Ati3870 times. I get 50ºc max load with room temps of 27. (I have a Mora3 rad + BlackIce rad but i have 2xXeons to cool)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have Swiftech sinks (cooper heavy ones) on the rams and mosfets
> - i have a 120 fan blowing to them (to cool down all these 16 sinks)
> 
> So, some questions:
> 1 - will my card do the 1.3 trick with the afterburner beta 14 (either 3:20 or 4:20 trick? ) Anyone out there tested? Or just because it is ref PCB will do the trick?
> 2 - Anyone tested the temps of VRMs with sinks and 1.3v under load?
> 
> I think i wont have temp problems.
> Just wanna go back home and fry my card at 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think guys? skyn3t ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Should i flash your newer ACX 3A bios ? Since i have samsung chips... ?!?!? Or should i stay like this? Or even go back to rev1?


Looks like you have a low oc gpu. Sadly but it is true.

How did you know that you have samsung memory? If you have you must get more from it.

About the 1.3 v you only know if you do it
Custom waterblock . With those temps you are good to go.

About bios . If you gpu cannot go any higher no one can fix I it no matter what. I was in your position too with my first low oc 670 ftw. My Lucky at the time my gpu just stopped working for no reason and I had to rma it. Lucky me I got a gpu that could match the first one at 1354Mhz.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I can try it later if you want. Does anyone know what I must do? Just install afterburner?


Dude, it is almost on every page how to setup afterburner with the 1.3volt.
Not to sound rude, but check few pages back please









I like the mod, i have it on 1.250volt and i am stable @ 1202mhz gpu and now 3504mhz ddr!

Before the afterburner my max whas 1154mhz gpu and only 3100mhz ddr in battlefield 3 (bf3 does not like high overclocking)

This is with stock inno3d ichill gtx 780 bios, need to test modified bios because higher as above settings will hit the default power target, so it clocks back @ higher settings.

Not bad with stock bios, i am pretty happy!


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Dude, it is almost on every page how to setup afterburner with the 1.3volt.
> Not to sound rude, but check few pages back please


I mentioned a few pages back that I use evga precision x and I was told that it isn't good to have 2 different OC'ing software installed. Is this true?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I mentioned a few pages back that I use evga precision x and I was told that it isn't good to have 2 different OC'ing software installed. Is this true?


Just close one before using the other.


----------



## tinuz97

I just use 2 profiles in afterburner, profile 1 is 'stock' so on auto voltage, with little overclocking.
Profile 2 with the softmod volt enabled and higher clock speeds.

I am scary only about the vrm's. i have a laser thermometer, but i cant aim at the vrm's.
So for gaming i keep profile 1 lol.


----------



## JForce06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not hardly, not at all...


Ok thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> How exactly ? I can't create spacing that the motherboard doesn't have.


No offense, but if you can afford 3x 780gtx, wouldn't you consider a different motherboard and a large case?


----------



## tinuz97

Just looked at my inno3d ichill herculez 780 for a waterblock, problem is stickers on the original cooler, warranty void if removed








Or will the inno3d cooler (the beast with huge block and 3 fans) maybey cool the vrm's enough?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Ok so I searched it up and read up about it. It seems all I need to do is download the "morevoltz.zip" (or similarly named file) and run the application, Add +x amount, with 100+ being .1v, then changing the mem or core clock a bit then clicking apply. Is this correct? I have a profile in evga precision x that is set to apply on startup. Should I disable this profile and set the stuff to defaults before going in to afterburner?


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Ghetto mod a fan onto the side panel or gpus, blowing fresh air right into the fans on the cards. What are your temps any way?


Was already done back in 2009







This is the current cooling setup. After a couple of Unigine Heaven 4.0 benchmarks at 2560x1440 they max out at top 82°c, middle 86°c, bottom 79°c. Actually the same temperatures as when I had 3x GTX 280/470/580/670's in the case



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Those poor cards... They need air! LOL..


Since 2009 this has been the "setup"









2012
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/IMG_5328.jpg.html
2011
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/HPIM4238.jpg.html
2010
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/IMG_4809Large.jpg.html
2009
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/IMG_3378Large.jpg.html


----------



## killuchen

I currently have 2 780 classifieds and my top card idles at 50c with the fanspeed at 55%. Is there anything I can do to my cooler master haf x to lower the temps? Maybe replace the stock side panel fan? I dunno lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I currently have 2 780 classifieds and my top card idles at 50c with the fanspeed at 55%. Is there anything I can do to my cooler master haf x to lower the temps? Maybe replace the stock side panel fan? I dunno lol


Need more detail. Mb, layout, etc.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Need more detail. Mb, layout, etc.


Oops sorry

Coolermaster Haf-X
Intel i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz w/ Corsair H100 push/pull x4 Gentle Typhoon
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Z68 Rog Edition
16gb G.Skill Ripaw @ 2133mhz 11-11-11-30
EVGA 780 GTX CLASSIFIED SLI
x1 Intel X25-M 160GB SSD
x1 WD 1TB 7200RPM 64MB
Corsair 1000HX


----------



## tomxlr8

Which driver and bios should I use to properly push a stock Gigabyte 780 under water in Win8 x64?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Oops sorry
> 
> Coolermaster Haf-X
> Intel i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz w/ Corsair H100 push/pull x4 Gentle Typhoon
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Z68 Rog Edition
> 16gb G.Skill Ripaw @ 2133mhz 11-11-11-30
> EVGA 780 GTX CLASSIFIED SLI
> x1 Intel X25-M 160GB SSD
> x1 WD 1TB 7200RPM 64MB
> Corsair 1000HX


Put your top card in red slot #1 and the second one in slot #3 or #4 to give your top card some breathing room. When you're air cooling two cards, expect the top cards to be a tad hotter then the bottom one.


----------



## killuchen

Yea, I have cards in slot 1 and 3. I don't have them sandwiched.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Yea, I have cards in slot 1 and 3. I don't have them sandwiched.


Switch the cards around and see if there's a difference. If the bottom card now in the top has the same temps, its normal. If not, something maybe wrong w/ the top card. 50c idle is not that bad considering the hot weather in FL.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Switch the cards around and see if there's a difference. If the bottom card now in the top has the same temps, its normal. If not, something maybe wrong w/ the top card. 50c idle is not that bad considering the hot weather in FL.


Yea, I keep my room around 77-80F. I'll swap the cards around and see if that changes anything. You think my increased voltage to 1.2 could affect the temps that much?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Yea, I keep my room around 77-80F. I'll swap the cards around and see if that changes anything. You think my increased voltage to 1.2 could affect the temps that much?


how do you stomach 77-80 with humidity... holy crap


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> how do you stomach 77-80 with humidity... holy crap


I have my own AC unit in my room so the humidity I really don't feel.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

So the afterburner voltage hack doesn't work on the GTX 780 HOF
























































It does use a CHiL chip of unspecified model name. I think it may be visible in one of the pictures...If the card has the same one as the 680 lightning there is still hope. Did the 680 have some sort of voltage hack? Maybe that will work here. CMD returns "invalid." Unfortunate considering how some more voltage would have pushed this card even further. 1306 is stable in the games I play, 1293 benchmarks.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> So the afterburner voltage hack doesn't work on the GTX 780 HOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does use a CHiL chip of unspecified model name. I think it may be visible in one of the pictures...If the card has the same one as the 680 lightning there is still hope. Did the 680 have some sort of voltage hack? Maybe that will work here. CMD returns "invalid." Unfortunate considering how some more voltage would have pushed this card even further. 1306 is stable in the games I play, 1293 benchmarks.


Looking around I have read that it uses the chil 8318 voltage controller, same as the 680 Lightning so more voltage should be possible with the artmoney hack or rbby258's voltage tool
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_50


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I currently have 2 780 classifieds and my top card idles at 50c with the fanspeed at 55%. Is there anything I can do to my cooler master haf x to lower the temps? Maybe replace the stock side panel fan? I dunno lol


it's hot down here if florida. you can alway's put a fan next to your case, heck im watercooled and still turn the fan on when im gaming or benching


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looking around I have read that it uses the chil 8318 voltage controller, same as the 680 Lightning so more voltage should be possible with the artmoney hack or rbby258's voltage tool
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_50


Tried that. I pressed "send" the numbers to the right of the text box stayed at 0. I might have done something wrrong I'll retry.


----------



## tinuz97

@ lilchronic















Realy lol


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I have my own AC unit in my room so the humidity I really don't feel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's hot down here if florida. you can alway's put a fan next to your case, heck im watercooled and still turn the fan on when im gaming or benching


I have a portable AC unit in my room that keeps it at a brisk 65F. When benching I take the door off.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Yea, I keep my room around 77-80F. I'll swap the cards around and see if that changes anything. You think my increased voltage to 1.2 could affect the temps that much?


What's your idle clock?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's hot down here if florida. you can alway's put a fan next to your case, heck im watercooled and still turn the fan on when im gaming or benching


ROLF, definitely you are ready









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looking around I have read that it uses the chil 8318 voltage controller, same as the 680 Lightning so more voltage should be possible with the artmoney hack or rbby258's voltage tool
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_50


Where is the number to call *admin* I don't want to pm or email him. I need strait talk. where is the freaking +REP button for the mods









nice find bro







we are all over the Google, anything you Google it brings you here.









we may not in the top #1 but we are #1 here. bring it on guys.
OCN =









LOL i just hacked it too look the +REP


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Ok. I edited the text in the CFG file for my afterburner profile but it won't let me save it.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Ok. I edited the text in the CFG file for my afterburner profile but it won't let me save it.


make sure you dont have Afterburner running.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> make sure you dont have Afterburner running.


It's closed. I am sure I am doing something wrong.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Ok. I edited the text in the CFG file for my afterburner profile but it won't let me save it.


you need to take ownership from that file, you are restricted to edit it. TakeOwnership


----------



## TheMasterNoob

I fixed it without the help of anyone and I am the best.
I may have gotten some help from others---thanks


----------



## tomxlr8

I'm a bit confused with the options on first page and hope that someone can give some direction.

Which driver and bios should I download to properly push a stock Gigabyte 780 which is under water in Win8 x64?

So far I've just downloaded the EVGA tweaking program an leant to use its basics.

Thanks


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Is this score good? my previous best was 3642

NVM O-O This is good according to the valley scores thread

NVM abt the NVM the valley scores are set ti "extreme hd" These were the default settings.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Is this score good? my previous best was 3642
> 
> NVM O-O This is good according to the valley scores thread


you almost there you still below me









20 - skyn3t - i5 3570k - GTX 780 SLI - 128.4


----------



## MunneY

I'm only at 122 in Valley with a 3930k... dangit


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Firestrike 10248 @ 1306MHz 0 artifacts.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Firestrike 10248 @ 1306MHz 0 artifacts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I love to know what hardware you have. can you please just follow those steps.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
PS: for all 780 Owner's that don't have the signature rig done. please take 5 minutes from your time and do this.
For better
member
be proud to be a OCN member








Earn the flames I just got my third flame now







250 +rep thank you all.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

There. Thanks for the tutorial. It should be visible now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> There. Thanks for the tutorial. It should be visible now.


You are bro nice job


----------



## trippinonprozac

@ skyn3t

Mate do you mind pointing me in the direction of an unlocked 3A Classified bios??


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> @ skyn3t
> 
> Mate do you mind pointing me in the direction of an unlocked 3A Classified bios??


sure why not








[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club thread first page both of my vbios there Classy and LN2


----------



## trippinonprozac

Only had time to do a little bit of testing but at stock 1.162v I am benching @ 1297mhz core

Ill post a pic tonight of the runs I have done using the Classified overvolt tool. Max I have run is 1.25v so far and have been able to pass benches at 1350mhz core.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sure why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club thread first page both of my vbios there Classy and LN2


Oh I thought they were the stock and stock LN2, not the modified ones!

Are the compatible with the 3A bios cards?


----------



## skyn3t

yup, stock means normal classy bios but vbios







not stock stock


----------



## YP5 Toronto

with rev3 bios, I can't get past 1175mhz @ 1.212v.... sigh.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> with rev3 bios, I can't get past 1175mhz @ 1.212v.... sigh.


most of our members can. why not you take the time to do this before you flash your gpu

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413423/how-to-create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup, stock means normal classy bios but vbios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not stock stock


Love your work Skyn3t! ;-)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Love your work Skyn3t! ;-)


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm only at 122 in Valley with a 3930k... dangit


Default settings or Extreme HD?


----------



## DStealth

Find a way to disable Vdoop , but now hitting HOF1137v3 power limit @1345 1.325v Lol
Any suggestions for the BIOS with higher limit ?

Even with lower voltage 1.281 set 1.306 real it throttles @1345

Those reference cards are turning into beasts Thanks to Unwinder


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Find a way to disable Vdoop , but now hitting HOF1137v3 power limit @1345 1.325v Lol
> Any suggestions for the BIOS with higher limit ?
> 
> Even with lower voltage 1.281 set 1.306 real it throttles @1345
> 
> Those reference cards are turning into beasts Thanks to Unwinder


Are you saying you found a way to disable vdroop ?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Are you saying you found a way to disable vdroop ?


Yes, also to rise up to 1.6v manually.
But it's better to not share that info to public


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JForce06*
> 
> No offense, but if you can afford 3x 780gtx, wouldn't you consider a different motherboard and a large case?


I chose the Asus P9X79 Pro because it's one of the best 3-way SLi board with a good PCIE layout. Also because most 3-way SLi/4-way SLi motherboard have such a layout where there isn't spacing between the cards. When you see some make the "space" is usually because they put one one the cards in a 4x PCI-E slot - I'm not considering that an option.

As for PC case yes i could, but there haven't been any cases out there that have appealed to me. Also the case may be max 54cm tall, else I won't fit under my desk. This might have changed with the release of Cooler Master CM 690 III and I hope the make a nVidia Edtion, because then I'll buy that one.


----------



## boldenc

Does the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF can be softmodded to run @ 1.300v ?


----------



## tomxlr8

Hi. New to GPU O/C
I've gone +25mV, 106% Power Target, +207 GPU, +350 MEM in EVGA thing.

Completed Valley Extreme HD profile bench with 3072 and max temp 35C

No custom profiles or drivers yet.

I wanted to ask which settings should I tweak from here first (GPU/MEM/mV) to tweak for best performance & highest stable O/C.


----------



## grimmjow

Voltage hack worked on mine no problem....1.3 volts is scary though. Don't know how much I should push it on air cooling.

Though even at 1212 volts at 1200 mhz...I barely break 70 C.

I heard something about VRMs getting fried with 1.3 V?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Find a way to disable Vdoop , but now hitting HOF1137v3 power limit @1345 1.325v Lol
> *Any suggestions for the BIOS with higher limit ?*
> 
> Even with lower voltage 1.281 set 1.306 real it throttles @1345
> 
> Those reference cards are turning into beasts Thanks to Unwinder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yes, also to rise up to 1.6v manually.
> *But it's better to not share that info to public*


so, are you saying you not sharing your discover? how did you few if a go to the front page and remove all my vbios from there and say screw it.?!

look those two last post I did bold your lines, have you just realize what you just asked? and not give?

not nice from you. here we share buddy we don't say and hide it. OCN is all about sharing community.
PS: don't take it in the wrong way, but you did fail hard now. looks like you just come here to collect.


----------



## cowie

Please dont share info on 1.6v its not nessary and its easy to do even for noob so if you need it shared its not for you









Plus if that happens we may never have any voltage control anymore


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimmjow*
> 
> Voltage hack worked on mine no problem....1.3 volts is scary though. Don't know how much I should push it on air cooling.
> 
> Though even at 1212 volts at 1200 mhz...I barely break 70 C.
> 
> I heard something about VRMs getting fried with 1.3 V?


Feel the back of the vrm area with your clean fingers at load.... get ice really before you do thuo.

1.30 should be the maxxxxxxxx you should concider on ref titan/780 i'v seen more then 1 card blow at only 1.34v and there should be no talk of fan speed at higher volts then stock it should be at 100%


----------



## skyn3t

Wrong msg


----------



## y2kcamaross

So basically there are people claiming they know how to disable vdroop on these cards...but aren't saying how? That's awesome.


----------



## dminzi

Does graphics in valley stand for core clock if so i just hit 1377 mhz no throttle no over 70


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Does the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF can be softmodded to run @ 1.300v ?


What exactly do you mean by "soft-modded." If you are referring to the Afterburner voltage hack---yes it works. I haven't yet used the tool, I just changed the cfg files so I am at ~1.26v right now. The max I could adjust my voltage before was +38mv, now it is +100mv. I would definitely suggest doing it if you have the card. Mine is completely stable in the low to mid 1300s @ 1.2-1.26v. Although I wont be running it daily, I did run some games with the core clock set to 1306. Crysis 3 ran at 45 avg (Highest settings, 8xMSAA) I would say (sometimes higher, sometimes lower, never under 39fps), which is a major improvement considering how 29 to sub 35 fps is what the stock clock gets you.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Default settings or Extreme HD?


Extreme HD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yes, also to rise up to 1.6v manually.
> But it's better to not share that info to public


And why is that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> so, are you saying you not sharing your discover? how did you few if a go to the front page and remove all my vbios from there and say screw it.?!
> 
> look those two last post I did bold your lines, have you just realize what you just asked? and not give?
> 
> not nice from you. here we share buddy we don't say and hide it. OCN is all about sharing community.
> PS: don't take it in the wrong way, but you did fail hard now. looks like you just come here to collect.


Im glad they have a little sense of community, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Please dont share info on 1.6v its not nessary and its easy to do even for noob so if you need it shared its not for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if that happens we may never have any voltage control anymore


I don't even know how to respond to this... I mean REALLY?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> So basically there are people claiming they know how to disable vdroop on these cards...but aren't saying how? That's awesome.


yeah, gotta love it when people come in, ask questions and then refuse to help others.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

What is that empty screw hole in the bottom left hand corner for? Could it be that Galaxy was dealing with a waterblock manufacturer before releasing the card, leaving that unused screw hole there on purpose for fitting waterblocks? I already asked an EK rep, I highly doubt they will make one. His reply was along the lines of "it is uncommon so we have other priorities right now, but we will keep it in mind." I haven't asked XSPC or Koolance.

Edit: I am an idiot. Forgot to include a pic LOL. It only took an hour for me to realize

EDIT: Anyone know what that's for?

EDIT 2: Contacted Galaxy rep this is what he said:You'll need to go with a universal waterblock if you're wanting to go liquid on the HOF. It's a one-of design so it's unlikely we'll see a block built specifically for it. If there's any question, the cooler manufacturer should be able to tell you whether their solution will fit it. The hole at the bottom of the card was only used in the manufacturing process, and I'm told doesn't serve any purpose after the fact.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Setup: Intel 3930 @ 4.8 @ 1.47, Asus RIVE, 16GB DDR, 8 SSDs, 4 HDDs, 1 Optical, 20 fans, 2 water pumps + 3 GTX 780s

Question.... is 1350w Enermax PSU enough?

I have a feeling I am at the edge.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Setup: Intel 3930 @ 4.8 @ 1.47, Asus RIVE, 16GB DDR, 8 SSDs, 4 HDDs, 1 Optical, 20 fans, 2 water pumps + 3 GTX 780s
> 
> Question.... is 1350w Enermax PSU enough?
> 
> I have a feeling I am at the edge.


You will be fine, on my sig rig with my gtx 780s softmodded to 1.3v'[email protected]/6600, I loaded up 3dmark 11 last night and scene 1(which is known to be one of the most power hungry things around) I was drawing 930 watts from the wall, which is barely over 820 or so from the actual PSU, I know your 3930 draws a bit more power plus your fans and what not, but you still have 530watts of headroom, and without my cards being at 1.3 volts and just the regular 1.212 volts, it rarely ever exceeds 720 from the wall


----------



## traxtech

V3 of the Skynet bios makes my temperatures sky high


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Does graphics in valley stand for core clock if so i just hit 1377 mhz no throttle no over 70


If you are taking that 1377 reading from Valley in a stock bios (boost bios) then it's an incorrect reading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Setup: Intel 3930 @ 4.8 @ 1.47, Asus RIVE, 16GB DDR, 8 SSDs, 4 HDDs, 1 Optical, 20 fans, 2 water pumps + 3 GTX 780s
> 
> Question.... is 1350w Enermax PSU enough?
> 
> I have a feeling I am at the edge.


That should be plenty of power, even with 350w bios.


----------



## wholeeo

@skyn3t

Could you add a guide for the MSI AB voltage unlock to the original post?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Extreme HD
> I don't even know how to respond to this... I mean REALLY?
> yeah, gotta love it when people come in, ask questions and then refuse to help others.


Come on 1,6v in the hands of JQP is asking for problems

The throttle issue can be fixed easy by anyone just shorting the power resisters; if caused by the power limit that is


----------



## boldenc

I'm going to order GTX 780 today, does it worth to get the HOF GTX 780 for the extra $30?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I'm going to order GTX 780 today, does it worth to get the HOF GTX 780 for the extra $30?


Well for 30 you get what is probably the best cooler out today, compatibility with the afterburner voltage hack, a white pcb (which is awesome), LEDS on the side, a binned chip, and quality components. So yes, I would do it. I am really pleased with mine. Idle is almost silent. I cant even hear it over my air conditioning.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Come on 1,6v in the hands of JQP is asking for problems
> 
> The throttle issue can be fixed easy by anyone just shorting the power resisters; if caused by the power limit that is


i'm not too concerned with 1.6volts, more concerned on how to get rid of the vdroop


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Setup: Intel 3930 @ 4.8 @ 1.47, Asus RIVE, 16GB DDR, 8 SSDs, 4 HDDs, 1 Optical, 20 fans, 2 water pumps + 3 GTX 780s
> 
> Question.... is 1350w Enermax PSU enough?
> 
> I have a feeling I am at the edge.


More than enough


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I'm going to order GTX 780 today, does it worth to get the HOF GTX 780 for the extra $30?


If you are going to spend the extra money, the Classy would be the better buy me thinks.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Come on 1,6v in the hands of JQP is asking for problems


Sure, but OCN is certainly not JQP. The people coming here looking for max OC's should know the risk and decide for themselves if they want to take it.


----------



## Zawarudo

I absolutely hate people who do that. Sure they'll use all the custom bios going and use the gathered info of the community then when they find something they'll mention it and then not share? It's either total bull **** (mine shows as 1.325v in AB) or they are not even worth being part of the community.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Sure, but OCN is certainly not JQP. The people coming here looking for max OC's should know the risk and decide for themselves if they want to take it.


Yeah they blow them up and sent them back
Then we all pay more
WTH would you need more then 1.30 for anyway?if you a bencher or something then you should know already
OCN is john q pubilc and if you dont think so why ask any questions at all?

Wha ever you feel like you do,i feel like i do,it dont make us bad guys


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Yeah they blow them up and sent them back
> Then we all pay more
> WTH would you need more then 1.30 for anyway?if you a bencher or something then you should know already
> OCN is john q pubilc and if you dont think so why ask any questions at all?
> 
> Wha ever you feel like you do,i feel like i do,it dont make us bad guys


Why would I need more? Because I can't get over 1.35GHz with 1.3v because it droops to 1.26v, I have about 50°c headroom with my W/C loop and because OCN is all about "The pursuit of performance" so what you're saying is because I don't bench all the time & instead use my rig for real world performance we are some how not responsible enough to judge for ourselves?

Sorry I'm not a bencher and I obviously don't know.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> i'm not too concerned with 1.6volts, more concerned on how to get rid of the vdroop


Me to, no 1.6 need.
I just stay 'safe' @ 1.250volt, altough i would like no droop either.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Yeah they blow them up and sent them back
> Then we all pay more
> WTH would you need more then 1.30 for anyway?if you a bencher or something then you should know already
> OCN is john q pubilc and if you dont think so why ask any questions at all?
> 
> Wha ever you feel like you do,i feel like i do,it dont make us bad guys


Gets information from forum, uses information, doesn't share information back with forum. You're such a good guy. If you're wondering about getting higher voltage, http://www.overclock.net/t/1308711/gigabyte-gtx680-super-overclock-software-voltage-hack it's a similar process for the 780.

Quote:


> Yes, it is expected NCP4206 behavior. The VRM supports programmable loadline calibration and it is enabled by default. There won't be any GUI control for it in MSI Afterburner, but you can use /WI (Write I2C) similar to /RI commands to access VRM directly and disable it. But unfortunately I cannot provide any NCP4206 programming details/datasheets here, you have to find it on your own if you need to control LLC.


Quote from Unwinder.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> What is that empty screw hole in the bottom left hand corner for? Could it be that Galaxy was dealing with a waterblock manufacturer before releasing the card, leaving that unused screw hole there on purpose for fitting waterblocks? I already asked an EK rep, I highly doubt they will make one. His reply was along the lines of "it is uncommon so we have other priorities right now, but we will keep it in mind." I haven't asked XSPC or Koolance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am an idiot. Forgot to include a pic LOL. It only took an hour for me to realize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know what that's for?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: Contacted Galaxy rep this is what he said:You'll need to go with a universal waterblock if you're wanting to go liquid on the HOF. It's a one-of design so it's unlikely we'll see a block built specifically for it. If there's any question, the cooler manufacturer should be able to tell you whether their solution will fit it. The hole at the bottom of the card was only used in the manufacturing process, and I'm told doesn't serve any purpose after the fact.


ref gk110 has 3 holes on the back edge, if that tells you anything.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ref gk110 has 3 holes on the back edge, if that tells you anything.


I'm tempted to buy a water block to test it. I looked up the back of the reference card and compared them side by side. The HOF has less screw holes so I dont know if it will properly fit, but then again those were near the left hand side and the ek block screws into the center mainly so it might fit...Someone must try it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> so, are you saying you not sharing your discover? how did you few if a go to the front page and remove all my vbios from there and say screw it.?!
> 
> look those two last post I did bold your lines, have you just realize what you just asked? and not give?
> 
> not nice from you. here we share buddy we don't say and hide it. OCN is all about sharing community.
> PS: don't take it in the wrong way, but you did fail hard now. looks like you just come here to collect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Please dont share info on 1.6v its not nessary and its easy to do even for noob so if you need it shared its not for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if that happens we may never have any voltage control anymore


I kinda agree that some things are a bit much for public posts. The hack to 1.3V is publicly available, which is riding up pretty close to the danger zone already.
I don't think most would just punch in 1.6V on air, but the cards would get pushed farther, & some will get pushed too hard.

RMAs would ensue & nvidia would think they need to lock down the voltage tighter yet.

The info is out there, for those who really want to push, they will spend the time to find it.
Some noob with a shiny new 780 looking at OCN for the first time to see how to overclock it may dodge a bullet.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I kinda agree that some things are a bit much for public posts. The hack to 1.3V is publicly available, which is riding up pretty close to the danger zone already.
> I don't think most would just punch in 1.6V on air, but the cards would get pushed farther, & some will get pushed too hard.
> 
> RMAs would ensue & nvidia would think they need to lock down the voltage tighter yet.
> 
> The info is out there, for those who really want to push, they will spend the time to find it.
> Some noob with a shiny new 780 looking at OCN for the first time to see how to overclock it may dodge a bullet.


I agree that it will probably cause some one to brick their card, but that is at their own accord. I don't think its right for someone to withhold from the community because of what someone else may do. If you don't want to share it, fine, but don't talk about it and brag, because most people come here to learn. I am one of those.

If they want to take a 650$ card and fry it... that's their choice.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I agree that it will probably cause some one to brick their card, but that is at their own accord. I don't think its right for someone to withhold from the community because of what someone else may do. If you don't want to share it, fine, but don't talk about it and brag, because most people come here to learn. I am one of those.
> 
> If they want to take a 650$ card and fry it... that's their choice.


I do most of my modding the old fashioned way, with the soldering iron, & don't hold it back from those willing to try it.
I'm not against being able to get more voltage, the only thing I dislike about the idea is that if enough people do take their cards & fry them, then their choice can affect everyone.

I don't mean totally hide the info, guys who have been around a bit & have a clue won't go full ****** on the voltage, but if the newest of noobs sees it the first time looking here that can be a bad thing.
Having to spend a few minutes to send a PM or figure out the right search terms could discourage the guys the have no idea what they are doing.

Mind you, I don't know the mod, it may be complicated looking enough to discourage the noobs for all I know. Just stating an opinion.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I love how members won't disclose how to do these things because they fear SOME might brick their card it, yet I guarantee they were crying over Nvidias greenlight nonsense which was the exact same thing. Yet they had no problem using Unwinders 1.3v mod


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I love how members won't disclose how to do these things because they fear SOME might brick their card it, yet I guarantee they were crying over Nvidias greenlight nonsense which was the exact same thing. Yet they had no problem using Unwinders 1.3v mod


I'm thinking more of the community in general, I'm one of the few who really don't care if gpus have any software voltage or not.

If the mod gets posted I wouldn't try to have it taken down or anything, personally I just don't think it's a great idea. If enough people brick their cards & nvidia goes even harder on the green light junk & locks it down tighter in the future you guys will just have to learn to solder & live with no warranty if you want higher voltage.

I have no idea if anyone will kill their cards or not, or how many if they do, just thinking about a potential issue that could arise.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Setup: Intel 3930 @ 4.8 @ 1.47, Asus RIVE, 16GB DDR, 8 SSDs, 4 HDDs, 1 Optical, 20 fans, 2 water pumps + 3 GTX 780s
> 
> Question.... is 1350w Enermax PSU enough?
> 
> I have a feeling I am at the edge.


You're good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I'm tempted to buy a water block to test it. I looked up the back of the reference card and compared them side by side. The HOF has less screw holes so I dont know if it will properly fit, but then again those were near the left hand side and the ek block screws into the center mainly so it might fit...Someone must try it.


That's the price you pay for going w/ a custom pcb







. As Derick mentioned, Galaxy is not a top priority for EK so its very unlikely that they'll get a block. If you must water, then go w/ a universal block or sell it and get a Classy or Lightning. EVGA through Swiftech already have a block and EK is coming up w/ the Classy and Lightning blocks soon.

Same thing happened w/ the 680 4gb Galaxy's. No pcb for them and you saw ppl dumping them on the used market because of lack of fullcover block support. If you have any plans of wc, play it safe w/ the reference or wait for some hints of a block for a custom pcb unit.





Immediately you can see how different pcb's are. Most notably the vrm section. Mounting holes don't line up properly so the block won't make good contact rendering useless cooling. Don't waste your time or risk your gpu. If no one is making a full cover block, sell it and get one w/ a block or get a universal block.

edit: you can also find some one who can make a custom fullcover block. But the cost would be insane unless you can get a bunch of owners to commit and that would lower (somewhat tbh) the cost.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm thinking more of the community in general, I'm one of the few who really don't care if gpus have any software voltage or not.
> 
> If the mod gets posted I wouldn't try to have it taken down or anything, personally I just don't think it's a great idea. If enough people brick their cards & nvidia goes even harder on the green light junk & locks it down tighter in the future you guys will just have to learn to solder & live with no warranty if you want higher voltage.
> 
> I have no idea if anyone will kill their cards or not, or how many if they do, just thinking about a potential issue that could arise.


Not seeing how the load line calibration/vdroop adjustment would result in too many more cards being bricked, 1.6v I'm sure could cause some problems if people weren't careful


----------



## MerkageTurk

You bluffing bro?? If you know why not share this valuable information with your fellows, if the owners want to risk it, that is there decision and not your call.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Not seeing how the load line calibration/vdroop adjustment would result in too many more cards being bricked, 1.6v I'm sure could cause some problems if people weren't careful


I was pretty much just talking about the 1.6V, I don't think the LLC would be much worse either unless a good amount of vrise could be done. Massive vdroop was most of the problem I have with my modded titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> You bluffing bro?? If you know why not share this valuable information with your fellows, if the owners want to risk it, that is there decision and not your call.


It isn't my call, just my opinion.
It probably will get posted at some point when someone has figured it all out.


----------



## cowie

Thanks for saying it alot better then me FTW.

As for vdroop issues When i tested my 780DCII on stock bios and over 1.27 it would droop
then justsimple short of some resistors and a bios that skyn3t had made cured vdroop to a avg. or just alittle above most cards i modded the last ten years.
If its within +- 65mv its ok to deal with for most guys

Believe me i am one to help share hard mods and any info i may have with all but i know what can happen fast when you first start out its that soft voltage its too easy for a guy to make mistake.

Hell i remember using rivatuner to add voltage to my old radeon cards with same process and we were asked to keep it under our hat by the creator since there was no limits when you knew hex and we kept quiet









At the time its was the guy who blew them up to say how much was safe(you dont want to go more then 1.57v on a 6800pcie lol)same as is it now.
But i was just talking about ref 780/titan cards its just so useles to try to add voltage to either of those cards with stock cooling.

I am in same boat sorta right now needing help with ovp on my dcII since i get black screens after 1.40 with it noweven with sub zero but no reply from asus engy.


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm thinking more of the community in general, I'm one of the few who really don't care if gpus have any software voltage or not.
> 
> If the mod gets posted I wouldn't try to have it taken down or anything, personally I just don't think it's a great idea. If enough people brick their cards & nvidia goes even harder on the green light junk & locks it down tighter in the future you guys will just have to learn to solder & live with no warranty if you want higher voltage.
> 
> I have no idea if anyone will kill their cards or not, or how many if they do, just thinking about a potential issue that could arise.


I agree with your concerns, but not with your attitude.

It would be MUCH more helpfull to teach people what could happen with their GPU, than boasting in the fashion "I did cause I know what I'm doing, and I won't teach you because you don't."

You COLD have writen a guide, with a step by step, filled with warnings from begining to the end just like the guy that modded the 680 did. As you said it is so easy to find that any noob could find it.
So, again, what I don't get is your attitude, that makes me think you're boasting your deeds and saying that "common people" can't do the same.

I will also write again that I garee with your concerns, I just think that your attitude is not only helping your own goals as well as it is not being friendly and polite with the community.
(the way you're acting I bet a lot of noobs are looking for your sources just because you said you could reach 1.6v and finding for themselves how to do it, and they could be doing that in a much more safe way if you acted differently)

EDIT: Thinking on what *cowie* said, I think that if you wish to have kept 1.6v that a secret, you should have said that in PMs not in the public thread.


----------



## tomxlr8

Do you guys generally leave memory and first aim for highest GPU clock or do you move them up together?

Also, I'm not certain at this point how to work out what is too much overclock on memory; how do you check?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Thanks for saying it alot better then me FTW.
> 
> As for vdroop issues When i tested my 780DCII on stock bios and over 1.27 it would droop
> then justsimple short of some resistors and a bios that skyn3t had made cured vdroop to a avg. or just alittle above most cards i modded the last ten years.
> If its within +- 65mv its ok to deal with for most guys
> 
> *Believe me i am one to help share hard mods and any info i may have with all but i know what can happen fast when you first start out its that soft voltage its too easy for a guy to make mistake.*
> 
> Hell i remember using rivatuner to add voltage to my old radeon cards with same process and we were asked to keep it under our hat by the creator since there was no limits when you knew hex and we kept quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time its was the guy who blew them up to say how much was safe(you dont want to go more then 1.57v on a 6800pcie lol)same as is it now.
> But i was just talking about ref 780/titan cards its just so useles to try to add voltage to either of those cards with stock cooling.
> 
> I am in same boat sorta right now needing help with ovp on my dcII since i get black screens after 1.40 with it noweven with sub zero but no reply from asus engy.


This is my concern, it's easy enough to make a mistake turning the trimmer when hardmodded, pushing a button by accident is easier yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I agree with your concerns, but not with your attitude.
> 
> It would be MUCH more helpfull to teach people what could happen with their GPU, than boasting in the fashion "I did cause I know what I'm doing, and I won't teach you because you don't."
> 
> You COLD have writen a guide, with a step by step, filled with warnings from begining to the end just like the guy that modded the 680 did. As you said it is so easy to find that any noob could find it.
> So, again, what I don't get is your attitude, that makes me think you're boasting your deeds and saying that "common people" can't do the same.
> 
> I will also write again that I garee with your concerns, I just think that your attitude is not only helping your own goals as well as it is not being friendly and polite with the community.
> (the way you're acting I bet a lot of noobs are looking for your sources just because you said you could reach 1.6v and finding for themselves how to do it, and they could be doing that in a much more safe way if you acted differently)


I haven't done any soft modding for voltage on my card (I don't have a 780, but Titan is close enough), there are guides for the hardmods at hwbot & in the Titan thread at least. I couldn't help with a guide for any of the soft mod stuff beyond a non-throttling bios.
I have tried to help anyone who wants to hardmod for higher voltage.
I don't even think the softmods should necessarily be held back from the guys who know what they are doing & are willing to do it anyway. But nvidia obviously started the green light thing because they thought they were getting too many RMAs due to voltage limits being too high, what will happen if they keep getting RMAs for burnt cards?
Some guys would read the warnings, some will not. Some reference cards will be able to run 1.35V+ & live, some will not.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiaolipa*
> 
> I agree with your concerns, but not with your attitude.
> 
> It would be MUCH more helpfull to teach people what could happen with their GPU, than boasting in the fashion "I did cause I know what I'm doing, and I won't teach you because you don't."
> 
> You COLD have writen a guide, with a step by step, filled with warnings from begining to the end just like the guy that modded the 680 did. As you said it is so easy to find that any noob could find it.
> So, again, what I don't get is your attitude, that makes me think you're boasting your deeds and saying that "common people" can't do the same.
> 
> I will also write again that I garee with your concerns, I just think that your attitude is not only helping your own goals as well as it is not being friendly and polite with the community.
> (the way you're acting I bet a lot of noobs are looking for your sources just because you said you could reach 1.6v and finding for themselves how to do it, and they could be doing that in a much more safe way if you acted differently)
> 
> EDIT: Thinking on what *cowie* said, I think that if you wish to have kept 1.6v that a secret, you should have said that in PMs not in the public thread.


FYI... FTW420 was not the one boasting about knowing how to do it. You should get your story straight before going off on someone.


----------



## Zawarudo

I've actually figured out how to make the NCP4206 go all the way up to 1.6v but in all honesty unless you are under a pot I reckon you will destroy your card. The chip itself is highly programmable, you can adjust he tables for voltage control; phase balance, current limit control, you can set the LLC level to a specific %, enable and disable phases, hell you can even set the clock etc.

The problem is this stuff is too dangerous to your hardware to mess about with unless you fully understand what it is you're doing. I think people should just be happy with the LLC control I've posted & not destroy their cards. Where I disagreed with FTW earlier (and earned an infraction for it) after actually testing my card over 1.3v (1.49v) the cooling needed ramps up squared, the heat output is uncontrollable & I have my card on a dedicated 240 rad. There literally isn't anything conventional you can use to keep a reference card in check and within acceptable temps at those volts.

There's the explanation, I'm not willing to responsible for giving people the tools to wreck their cards. 1.325v is enough.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I've actually figured out how to make the NCP4206 go all the way up to 1.6v but in all honesty unless you are under a pot I reckon you will destroy your card. The chip itself is highly programmable, you can adjust he tables for voltage control; phase balance, current limit control, you can set the LLC level to a specific %, enable and disable phases, hell you can even set the clock etc.
> 
> The problem is this stuff is too dangerous to your hardware to mess about with unless you fully understand what it is you're doing. I think people should just be happy with the LLC control I've posted & not destroy their cards. *Where I disagreed with FTW earlier (and earned an infraction for it)* after actually testing my card over 1.3v (1.49v) the cooling needed ramps up squared, the heat output is uncontrollable & I have my card on a dedicated 240 rad. There literally isn't anything conventional you can use to keep a reference card in check and within acceptable temps at those volts.
> 
> There's the explanation, I'm not willing to responsible for giving people the tools to wreck their cards. 1.325v is enough.










wow
anyway, now you just need to figure out how to get it to work in systems with more than 1 card


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I've actually figured out how to make the NCP4206 go all the way up to 1.6v but in all honesty unless you are under a pot I reckon you will destroy your card. The chip itself is highly programmable, you can adjust he tables for voltage control; phase balance, current limit control, you can set the LLC level to a specific %, enable and disable phases, hell you can even set the clock etc.
> 
> The problem is this stuff is too dangerous to your hardware to mess about with unless you fully understand what it is you're doing. I think people should just be happy with the LLC control I've posted & not destroy their cards. Where I disagreed with FTW earlier (and earned an infraction for it) after actually testing my card over 1.3v (1.49v) the cooling needed ramps up squared, the heat output is uncontrollable & I have my card on a dedicated 240 rad. There literally isn't anything conventional you can use to keep a reference card in check and within acceptable temps at those volts.
> 
> There's the explanation, I'm not willing to responsible for giving people the tools to wreck their cards. 1.325v is enough.


Yeah, I decided the same when posting I had looked at the datasheets and figured it out, a few days ago on Guru3d's afterburner thread. I actually refrained from posting any of the info because I didn't think it was wise







. I helped a few people via PM but that was it.

(My mention of having verified it was here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4642175&postcount=83 & http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040143760&postcount=176 yesterday, I was away from my main PC a few days and couldn't test it until then).

But yeah, I highly recommend and agree that anyone else who does take the time to delve into the voltage regulator controls NOT post it, it'll just result in people not knowing what they're doing bricking their cards. Anyone who really understands what they're doing will be able to fairly easily look up how to do it if they want to on their own.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> anyway, now you just need to figure out how to get it to work in systems with more than 1 card


yeah, I said some swears








I'm working on it for you mate, since I don't have a second 780 at the moment I'm pretty much theory crafting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, I decided the same when posting I had looked at the datasheets and figured it out, a few days ago on Guru3d's afterburner thread. I actually refrained from posting any of the info because I didn't think it was wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I helped a few people via PM but that was it.
> 
> (My mention of having verified it was here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4642175&postcount=83 & http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040143760&postcount=176 yesterday, I was away from my main PC a few days and couldn't test it until then).
> 
> But yeah, I highly recommend and agree that anyone else who does take the time to delve into the voltage regulator controls NOT post it, it'll just result in people not knowing what they're doing bricking their cards. Anyone who really understands what they're doing will be able to fairly easily look up how to do it if they want to on their own.


Yup. There is just too much to risk for next to no gain unless you use LN2, in which case you will more than likely just hard mod your card anyway. (I actually still have 4 hard modded 470s lol) I think people should be over the moon with having controllable LLC and over an extra .1v over the 'hard limited' voltage control. It's in classified card territory.. per say.

I do however want a BIOS with a higher power target so I can see what's possible with a reference card at 1.325v


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Yup. There is just too much to risk for next to no gain unless you use LN2, in which case you will more than likely just hard mod your card anyway. (I actually still have 4 hard modded 470s lol) I think people should be over the moon with having controllable LLC and over an extra .1v over the 'hard limited' voltage control. It's in classified card territory.. per say.
> 
> I do however want a BIOS with a higher power target so I can see what's possible with a reference card at 1.325v


/agreed all the way. Personally with my reference-based SC ACX I'm using ~1.24v to hold a stable probably-"24/7" oc at this point. I was EXTREMELY happy while away seeing that the Afterburner update let volts be adjusted, and researched how to do it to try once I got back... I was considering trying a Classy but decided it wasn't worth the hassle and expense of swapping, then a few days later the release came







. I just envision a TON of people trying to go to 1.35 or so and popping their VRMs soon if anyone posts other settings







.

Just FYI if you aren't using the Techinferno bios already, it works of course with this alteration too, including high power targets.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> /agreed all the way. Personally with my reference-based SC ACX I'm using ~1.24v to hold a stable probably-"24/7" oc at this point. I was EXTREMELY happy while away seeing that the Afterburner update let volts be adjusted, and researched how to do it to try once I got back... I was considering trying a Classy but decided it wasn't worth the hassle and expense of swapping, then a few days later the release came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just envision a TON of people trying to go to 1.35 or so and popping their VRMs soon if anyone posts other settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just FYI if you aren't using the Techinferno bios already, it works of course with this alteration too, including high power targets.


Well people won't be getting more than that from me. I think it's more than enough without getting too dangerous lol.

I managed to get around 1350 with the bios I'm using which is skyn3t's V3 (I think) but I'm just bouncing off the power target. I might have to look at the TI BIOS again and see If I can improve. The current iteration of AB is great, I never really used it much in the past but now it's my go to utility. I used Rivatuner for years and it's made my the same guy/guys isn't it?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> FYI... FTW420 was not the one boasting about knowing how to do it. You should get your story straight before going off on someone.


You are very right about that.

I'm sorry.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You're good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the price you pay for going w/ a custom pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As Derick mentioned, Galaxy is not a top priority for EK so its very unlikely that they'll get a block. If you must water, then go w/ a universal block or sell it and get a Classy or Lightning. EVGA through Swiftech already have a block and EK is coming up w/ the Classy and Lightning blocks soon.
> 
> Same thing happened w/ the 680 4gb Galaxy's. No pcb for them and you saw ppl dumping them on the used market because of lack of fullcover block support. If you have any plans of wc, play it safe w/ the reference or wait for some hints of a block for a custom pcb unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediately you can see how different pcb's are. Most notably the vrm section. Mounting holes don't line up properly so the block won't make good contact rendering useless cooling. Don't waste your time or risk your gpu. If no one is making a full cover block, sell it and get one w/ a block or get a universal block.
> 
> edit: you can also find some one who can make a custom fullcover block. But the cost would be insane unless you can get a bunch of owners to commit and that would lower (somewhat tbh) the cost.


I have no plans to watercool. I was just looking for a backup in case my temps were terrible in my new case (FT03)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Well people won't be getting more than that from me. I think it's more than enough without getting too dangerous lol.
> 
> I managed to get around 1350 with the bios I'm using which is skyn3t's V3 (I think) but I'm just bouncing off the power target. I might have to look at the TI BIOS again and see If I can improve. The current iteration of AB is great, I never really used it much in the past but now it's my go to utility. I used Rivatuner for years and it's made my the same guy/guys isn't it?


Yep, Unwinder made both.


----------



## skyn3t

I got some new toys today


----------



## King4x4

Oooh I like!


----------



## woomdawg

Can someone explain undervolting, it's purpose and why you would want to?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Can someone explain undervolting, it's purpose and why you would want to?


Usually people under-volt so they can run their rig silent or with no fan at idle or to increase the life span of their GPU, used to be for small form factors but I'm not sure people still do that.


----------



## woomdawg

Last question for tonite. Can someone show a spot on my PCB where i could use and ir temp reader to monitor my VRM's? Also what is a safe temp for them when you monitor them this way?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Can someone explain undervolting, it's purpose and why you would want to?


It can be useful to lower the heat output of a card such as the GTX480.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I don't know what I'm missing here...anyone can tell me how to enable OSD monitoring in Precision ?
P.S. it works in Valley but not in BF3 or some other games


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I don't know what I'm missing here...anyone can tell me how to enable OSD monitoring in Precision ?
> P.S. it works in Valley but not in BF3 or some other games


It's a separate program now. http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/rtss_rivatuner_statistics_server_download.html


----------



## UNOE

So everyone just collective decided Overclock.net isn't mature enough to handle information on how to disable vdroop.
That's disappointing. Yes I know I can go find it, I guess somewhere else. Not sure why people on overclock.net are afraid of people pushing voltages and clocks to high its strange.
When this forum started (long before I joined) people push clocks and did risky stuff. I guess now we need to all fall into some box with all the new overclockers that learned on Sand bridge to bump a few multiplier like a pro.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> So everyone just collective decided Overclock.net isn't mature enough to handle information on how to disable vdroop.
> That's disappointing. Yes I know I can go find it, I guess somewhere else. Not sure why people on overclock.net are afraid of people pushing voltages and clocks to high its strange.
> When this forum started (long before I joined) people push clocks and did risky stuff. I guess now we need to all fall into some box with all the new overclockers that learned on Sand bridge to bump a few multiplier like a pro.


less QQ more pew pew The droids you are looking for


----------



## ISMGI

*skyn3t*









-PT+VOLT-BD 1.250v









Power Target 350W

MSI GTX 780 Lightning EK Water Block


----------



## ISMGI

*Power Target 106% 1.200v 1.212v 1.250v*

*MSI GTX 780 Lightning* Power Target *UP %* 1.300v 1.350v 1.600v 8+8 16+3+1









*stock bios*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISMGI*
> 
> *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -PT+VOLT-BD 1.250v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Target 350W
> 
> MSI GTX 780 Lightning EK Water Block


I still thinking . The best bios for the first bath gpu is the old bios .36. Some how, many of you may get some high stable oc than .37 up. .3A is not bad buth they left a lot behind when compared with .36 bios.
And not forgetting the new softmod helps a lot too.


----------



## ISMGI

*skyn3t* Power Target 200 % EVGA GTX 780 CLASSIFIED 8x8








http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347

MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning
The GPU is wired to 7 GT/s rated Elpida-branded memory chips
http://www.techpowerup.com/189296/msi-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-pictured.html

7000mhz 8000mhz Elpida volt

1500/8000mhz 1.35v

Lightning Lightning

Power Target %

CLASSIFIED 8x8


----------



## ISMGI

EVGA GTX 780 CLASSIFIED 8x8 50$ rev








http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780

MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning
150$ 200$ rev


----------



## skyn3t

He was mo using my vBios, he did it or some of his crew did it. As you can see the boost clock in precision x still enable, and my 200 PT is boost disable for higher clocks if you look it again in precision x it won't show when using my vBios .

But what you just got there is pure OC, well done.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Have a rev .36 card and i personally find HOF 1137 bios to be the best choice for me, got p14263 in 3Dmark 11 (still on air).


----------



## tinuz97

Guys maybey ( i hope not) a dumb question.
I am on the msi voltmod, including vdroop 'fix'.

Before the mod i did get like 1150mhz stable on the gpu and max +- 3300mhz ddr. (on 1.200 volt with no mods)

Weird is that with this mod, including vdroop fix and only @ 1.213volts ( in afterburner) it is stable @ 1228mhz gpu and +- 3504mhz ddr!

now i am wondering if the volts are correct, because i only add .13 volts and nothing else.
The memory goes crazy high now stable.

Is there someone that used a voltmeter after this afterburner mod? Because i think, read think that it must be higher ?


----------



## ISMGI

780 > 863-BD Disabled boost 2.0

stock bios *36,37* 863-PT+VOLT-BD 1.250v tongue.gif

Power Target 350W 115% 200%

Base core clock 1137.Mhz no men








EVGA GTX 780 CLASSIFIED vBios no men








EVGA.Precision.X.4.2.1 no men









Interesting and fishy news, NVIDIA rep bothered to comment NCP4206 voltage control:

*"Originally Posted by ManuelG_at_NVIDIA View Post

From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod."*

I'd love to see two simple questions answered right from NV:

- That "does not actually do anything" is actually target VID write to NCP4206 VOUT_COMMAND register and setting VID_EN bits of two config registers, which conforms to NCP4206 voltage override specs. Do you want to say that your NCP4206 are some special editions that cannot be programmed according to standard NCP specs?
- That "not reporting the actual voltage" is actually readback from NCP4206 READ_VOUT register. Assuming that programming voltage simply doesn't work and mod does nothing, do you also want to say that the chip itself is improperly measuring its output voltage? And which is magically changing only when you "do not actually do anything"?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISMGI*
> 
> 780 > 863-BD Disabled boost 2.0
> 
> stock bios *36,37* 863-PT+VOLT-BD 1.250v tongue.gif
> 
> Power Target 350W 115% 200%
> 
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz no men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 CLASSIFIED vBios no men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA.Precision.X.4.2.1 no men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting and fishy news, NVIDIA rep bothered to comment NCP4206 voltage control:
> 
> *"Originally Posted by ManuelG_at_NVIDIA View Post
> 
> From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod."*
> 
> I'd love to see two simple questions answered right from NV:
> 
> - That "does not actually do anything" is actually target VID write to NCP4206 VOUT_COMMAND register and setting VID_EN bits of two config registers, which conforms to NCP4206 voltage override specs. Do you want to say that your NCP4206 are some special editions that cannot be programmed according to standard NCP specs?
> - That "not reporting the actual voltage" is actually readback from NCP4206 READ_VOUT register. Assuming that programming voltage simply doesn't work and mod does nothing, do you also want to say that the chip itself is improperly measuring its output voltage? And which is magically changing only when you "do not actually do anything"?


I literally have no idea what that top part of that means... like... at all


----------



## tinuz97

Lol nvidia then.
Because i hit much higher clocks with this mod, maybey they are doing something wrong?
No way without this mod i get on 3504mhz ddr and 1228mhz gpu


----------



## skyn3t

Thread updated added
Poll: What is the best vBios revision
vote now


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Lol nvidia then.
> Because i hit much higher clocks with this mod, maybey they are doing something wrong?
> No way without this mod i get on 3504mhz ddr and 1228mhz gpu


I can get that with stock bios and cards in SLI


----------



## Zawarudo

I voted for Revision 3. I got a lot better results BUT higher heat output than I did with the previous 2.

Probably because my 780 is a really really early model.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I voted for Revision 3. I got a lot better results BUT higher heat output than I did with the previous 2.
> 
> Probably because my 780 is a really really early model.


the 3A bios unleash more the GPU with both memory support it does have +10PT= 350w more compared with rev 1 which is 340w, some GPU don't seems to like it at all, and some GPU like the rev 2 which is .36. I don't have enough feedback from .37 . but i do know may GPU is not going to like it at all.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I can get that with stock bios and cards in SLI


The point is that my card cannot do that without the 'softvoltmod'


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Guys maybey ( i hope not) a dumb question.
> I am on the msi voltmod, including vdroop 'fix'.
> 
> Before the mod i did get like 1150mhz stable on the gpu and max +- 3300mhz ddr. (on 1.200 volt with no mods)
> 
> Weird is that with this mod, including vdroop fix and only @ 1.213volts ( in afterburner) it is stable @ 1228mhz gpu and +- 3504mhz ddr!
> 
> now i am wondering if the volts are correct, because i only add .13 volts and nothing else.
> The memory goes crazy high now stable.
> 
> Is there someone that used a voltmeter after this afterburner mod? Because i think, read think that it must be higher ?


Before the mod when you set it to 1.2v you still had vdroop it just was not being read nor reported by afterburner as it was being read from the divert not the voltage regulation chip.

So you set 1.2v but in reality were likely with vdroop at load running about 1.175 or so. Now you are at 1.25 with no vdroop.

Remove the vdroop fix and just run the 1.3v hack set it to 1.2v and see the ACTUAL voltage you were running. I did so with my titans and I confirmed it as stress testing was stable at same clocks as it was on my old 1.21v and vdroop reported to be giving me 1.18v.

Wow nvidia locked the voltages MORE than we thought. We set 1.2v and even if we did not throttle to a lower voltage bin we vdrooped to it!


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Before the mod when you set it to 1.2v you still had vdroop it just was not being read nor reported by afterburner as it was being read from the divert not the voltage regulation chip.
> 
> So you set 1.2v but in reality were likely with vdroop at load running about 1.175 or so. Now you are at 1.25 with no vdroop.
> 
> Remove the vdroop fix and just run the 1.3v hack set it to 1.2v and see the ACTUAL voltage you were running. I did so with my titans and I confirmed it as stress testing was stable at same clocks as it was on my old 1.21v and vdroop reported to be giving me 1.18v.
> 
> Wow nvidia locked the voltages MORE than we thought. We set 1.2v and even if we did not throttle to a lower voltage bin we vdrooped to it!


Thanks! now i get it








+ rep for you


----------



## supermi

So a while back I posted some IR Thermometer temps of my PCB behind the VRM with my custom cooled titans (universal block and big copper heatsinks on VRM and fans blowing on them)
Yes I am still experimenting with fans to lower temps on the VRM.

Well with all this VRM roasting 1.3v LLC disabled goodness going on. I fealt scared with my custom cooling setup to push tooo hard with voltage especially for daily gaming and I did not hear back from people on their water cooled VRM temps. So I dug around a little (fingers crawling accross google) and I found this.

These are VRM temps of varios titan full cover waterblocks at load:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It comes from this site: http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

That link in addition to the graph I shared here has VRM idle temps, as well as gpu temps.
GPU temps are what we all usually look at first, but with the sickly vrm's on this card and the GREAT work done to reclaim at least SOME of what Nvidia whitheld I think VRM temps are #1 and OHHHH MY not all waterblocks are created equal. Well they mostly are other than 1 by a LARGE margin!!!

*I wrote this and posted on the titan thread but since the reference 780's have the same waterblocks and voltage hacks as the titans I thought you guys would benefit from it as well. KEEP COOL PUSH THOSE VOLTS!!!!*


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the 3A bios unleash more the GPU with both memory support it does have +10PT= 350w more compared with rev 1 which is 340w, some GPU don't seems to like it at all, and some GPU like the rev 2 which is .36. I don't have enough feedback from .37 . but i do know may GPU is not going to like it at all.


Finished installing my new PSU, a bit too tired now to do some ocing after spending the whole day of cleaning and installing everything but tomorrow it's time to OC baby







Gonna try the rev3 bios. Will report back!

Thx for all your hard work sky, you're one amazing guy!







<3


----------



## skyn3t

Thread update added
Quote:


> *Guide to GTX780/Titan (any NCP4206 card) vdroop fix - solid 1.325v by Zawarudo*
> NCP4206 card vdroop fix - solid 1.325v by Zawarudo
> Guide to GTX780/Titan (any NCP4206 card) vdroop fix - solid 1.325v by
> 
> Thanks to
> Zawarudo helping with decode
> y2kcamaross for the SLI information


Thank you guys for helping our community.


----------



## tinuz97

Guys, i am thinking of to remove my standard Inno3d ichill herculez cooler and replace it for this http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html

Would that be better for the vrm's temp?
Gpu is cool enough with the afterburner mod, max is between 48-52 celcius in battlefield 3.

A custom block from let's say EK is to difficult for me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Guys, i am thinking of to remove my standard Inno3d ichill herculez cooler and replace it for this http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html
> 
> Would that be better for the vrm's temp?
> Gpu is cool enough with the afterburner mod, max is between 48-52 celcius in battlefield 3.
> 
> A custom block from let's say EK is to difficult for me


if you are not going full custom water cooler this is your best bet.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Guys, i am thinking of to remove my standard Inno3d ichill herculez cooler and replace it for this http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html
> 
> Would that be better for the vrm's temp?
> Gpu is cool enough with the afterburner mod, max is between 48-52 celcius in battlefield 3.
> 
> A custom block from let's say EK is to difficult for me


I have a friend who just installed that on his 670. Honestly it was more difficult than installing a real water block. And once it's on you pretty much cannot remove it because of the glue you have to use.

Depending on your budget a simple loop really isn't that difficult to setup.


----------



## Artistar

""]Curse you 780'ers......for now I've joined the darkside too!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Curse you 780'ers......for now I've joined the darkside too!


Welcome.. Its not nearly as dark as we let on :-D


----------



## Artistar

There's no _funny_ handshake then????????????????????


----------



## Artistar

But, I thought for that money, they wouldn't be hanging around for much longer!


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thread update added
> Thank you guys for helping our community.


Very much welcome, same to you mate


----------



## FiveEYZ

sorry to say this but... 2nd card inc!!


----------



## skupples

Does anyone here happen to have a DMM + a card w/o backplate? We could (even though we already basically have) put this Manuel_G post in the Titan thread to rest... I purchased a DMM buuut all my tools are in storage to remove my back plates, so I had to order some Allen key's. (long story as to why i ordered) long story short, some one else out there have a meter to debunk this?


----------



## trickeh2k

*sigh* I guess I shouldn't have tried the r3 for my card. I knew it said reference. Dumb move, lol. Won't even post screen, oh well... Thank god for classy having dual bios


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> 
> sorry to say this but... 2nd card inc!!


Nice, Inet?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Just completely disassembled my home theater which means the backup rig,all consoles, projector, screen, speakers, subs,etc are all in storage, hoping my main rig can keep me busy until my house sells...gonna miss out on gta5 though unless I get the urge to get one of the consoles out of storage









think I'll pick up Saints Row 4 to tide me over


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Nice, Inet?


mhm, also got the EK-FC Titan SE and will run the 2 cards in parallel.









its just that i need to wait 2 week before i can fit my loop together, because my 2x NexXxoS UT60 FC 480mm rads are still In production xD


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> mhm, also got the EK-FC Titan SE and will run the 2 cards in parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just that i need to wait 2 week before i can fit my loop together, because my 2x NexXxoS UT60 FC 480mm rads are still In production xD


saaaaweeth! you're free to donate your loop anytime btw


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Guys, i am thinking of to remove my standard Inno3d ichill herculez cooler and replace it for this http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html
> 
> Would that be better for the vrm's temp?
> Gpu is cool enough with the afterburner mod, max is between 48-52 celcius in battlefield 3.
> 
> A custom block from let's say EK is to difficult for me


I'd wait on this:

http://teamtechsquad.com/382/team-tech-squad-computex-2013-special-coverage-nzxt-phantom-530-gpu-bracket-prototype/

The Arctic cooling unit is hard to install and nigh impossible to remove from what I have read.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I'd wait on this:
> 
> http://teamtechsquad.com/382/team-tech-squad-computex-2013-special-coverage-nzxt-phantom-530-gpu-bracket-prototype/
> 
> The Arctic cooling unit is hard to install and nigh impossible to remove from what I have read.


I know they used dwood brackets in a few builds... I wonder if he is doing these for them....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> *sigh* I guess I shouldn't have tried the r3 for my card. I knew it said reference. Dumb move, lol. Won't even post screen, oh well... Thank god for classy having dual bios


trickeh2k - all my vBios in the front page is not intend to use on the classy GPU







, don't flash it, use my vBios in the front page in the classy thread or I will kick you in the nuts and you going to look like this







: or this







: feel the pain LOL


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Front page Update 08/24/2013


[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club

We have 203 Members













OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 - extreme benching: released date 08/24/2013
*skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT*
*Be aware this bios is for people running above 1.25v all the way to extreme benching.
Use it at your own risk because you will push your card hard using this.*

Nvidia GTX 780 ACX
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
*Default power target 440W*

This vBios is intend to use with 1.325v softmod by Zawarudo
Guide - GTX780/Titan (any NCP4206 card) vdroop fix - solid 1.325v
Quote:


> Update


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> trickeh2k - all my vBios in the front page is not intend to use on the classy GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , don't flash it, use my vBios in the front page in the classy thread or I will kick you in the nuts and you going to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : feel the pain LOL


Don't kick a man already down







How do I flash it back, boot up with the stick on the good one and then flip the switch and flash it?


----------



## Ribozyme

Guys could you help me out? I think my search to the most silent idle card has finally come to an end(or just begun actually). I discovered that some people use msi afterburner to put fan rpm to 0% and it makes the card stops it fans! It doesn't work with all GPUs though, so far I only have reports for a 7870 gigabyte and a 7850 club 3D. Could you test this out with your cards and fill in the poll here?http://www.overclock.net/t/1421563/gpu-passive-in-idle-finally
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pandora's Box

If any of you water cooled 780 owners want to sell your stock reference style heatsink, send me a PM. Looking for 2 of them.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> MY GTX 780 -


very nice man. IMO a EVGA backplate would be a nice final touch.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

I would like to but I really like the Geforce GTX LED LOGO - does that have to go if you get a backplate?


----------



## MerkageTurk

^^^Nope^^

I have an evga backplate for my 780, looks nice +1 for a backplate

You still have your Geforce lighting.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

I am definitely tempted now then. Just out of interest where did you get yours from? I can see one on Ebay but it's from Hong Kong - not sure I should trust that


----------



## MerkageTurk

I bought my one from EVGA store or you can try amazon.

EVGA:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2780-B9

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-NVIDIA-GTX-780-Backplate/dp/B00D6L525I

btw i am from UK so i had to order from http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2780-B9&family=Accessories%20-%20Hardware&uc=EUR


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Your help is much appreciated - I am also from the UK


----------



## MerkageTurk

No problem anything to help a fellow community of OCDN


----------



## Hacksword

I flashed the bios today on my PNY 780, everything went fine until I rebooted and my Asus P9X79WS board would not boot, just got stuck on Q-code "62" and the VGA light stayed on, stating that it is a problem with the VGA adapter. I was able to put in a GTX560ti and boot into windows with the 780 as a secondary card and flash it back to stock. It boots again and everything is fine, so it didn't brick the card or anything... I was going to see if anyone else had issues like this, but 800 pages is a lot to skim through.

I am updated to the latest bios on my mobo, stock bios works just fine. Anyone have any insight? Should I just leave well enough alone?

Thanks in advance.

edit : I used both the 3A and 37 versions of the skyn3t bios.


----------



## FiveEYZ

I got my evga backplate from ebay and it was the real deal, crazy fast shipping to sweden. just ordered another one from different dealer, will see how this goes


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

The only one I can see on Ebay is from Hong Kong and just not sure I trust that. Amazon don't seem to have any and all my normal UK outlets are coming dry too. Pain in the bum!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> I flashed the bios today on my PNY 780, everything went fine until I rebooted and my Asus P9X79WS board would not boot, just got stuck on Q-code "62" and the VGA light stayed on, stating that it is a problem with the VGA adapter. I was able to put in a GTX560ti and boot into windows with the 780 as a secondary card and flash it back to stock. It boots again and everything is fine, so it didn't brick the card or anything... I was going to see if anyone else had issues like this, but 800 pages is a lot to skim through.
> 
> I am updated to the latest bios on my mobo, stock bios works just fine. Anyone have any insight? Should I just leave well enough alone?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> edit : I used both the 3A and 37 versions of the skyn3t bios.


Interesting...I flashed with rev 3. On my 3 PNY 780s. No issues on a rive board.

Try again?


----------



## Hacksword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Interesting...I flashed with rev 3. On my 3 PNY 780s. No issues on a rive board.
> 
> Try again?


Yeah, I don't think it is a problem with the BIOS or my card, I think it is something with the mobo not being able to read it properly during POST...

was a bit of a hassle to bust out the old 560 and get it setup so I could flash back. I am in the Folding TC right now as well, so I think I am going to wait till the end of the month and then try again. Thanks for the input though


----------



## malmental

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/the-bureau-xcom-declassified-launches-with-nvidia-physx-effects


----------



## FiveEYZ

All i need now is a EVGA Pro SLI Bridge (3-Way/2-Way) and i have everything to complete my build, but its sold out everywere.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/the-bureau-xcom-declassified-launches-with-nvidia-physx-effects


I love Physx.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/the-bureau-xcom-declassified-launches-with-nvidia-physx-effects
> 
> 
> 
> I love Physx.
Click to expand...


----------



## trickeh2k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066103
SCORE
P13039 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
Graphics Score 16564
Physics Score 7987
Combined Score 7916

This is with the Sky's classified LN2. Temps are what's keeping me down. I can't even use this for normal gaming as it shots up to high temps, even at low voltage.

Gonna try the stock version now. At least with that bios I can finally get anything else than 1.125mV!


----------



## tomxlr8

Just want to clarify something I should probably know by now.
The bios from skyn3t help with keeping the cards stable at higher clocks where regualr bios will crash. Right? (or do they also unlock something?)


----------



## SolarNova

Question for all u experianced GPU OC'ers.

VRAM Oc'ing. Whats the limit ?

Im only using the standard PrecisionX OC limits atm so i dont have any VRAM specific votlage control.

For a OC that i will use for gaming (so not just a single benchmark) whats a safe limit? Is there a limit ?
Or can i just keeping bumbing up the ofset till i start artifacting ?

My programs i use for testing are:
Heaven
valley
2dmark11
3dmark
Metro LL bench
FFXIV ARR bench

And i found that Tera online is pritty good at find artifacts aswell.

Any better or specific programs i should use to specificaly test VRAM OC's ?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Just want to clarify something I should probably know by now.
> The bios from skyn3t help with keeping the cards stable at higher clocks where regualr bios will crash. Right? (or do they also unlock something?)


Unlocks a slightly higher voltage
GPUs stick to their highest clock settings much better
Generally better overclocking in general

I can't really speak much in specifics because I've not dabbled in BIOS creation for the 780 since skyn3t has done such a good job there's no reason to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Question for all u experianced GPU OC'ers.
> 
> VRAM Oc'ing. Whats the limit ?
> 
> Im only using the standard PrecisionX OC limits atm so i dont have any VRAM specific votlage control.
> 
> For a OC that i will use for gaming (so not just a single benchmark) whats a safe limit? Is there a limit ?
> Or can i just keeping bumbing up the ofset till i start artifacting ?
> 
> My programs i use for testing are:
> Heaven
> valley
> 2dmark11
> 3dmark
> Metro LL bench
> FFXIV ARR bench
> 
> And i found that Tera online is pritty good at find artifacts aswell.
> 
> Any better or specific programs i should use to specificaly test VRAM OC's ?


Generally speaking you can just keep bumping it up until you become unstable or you notice your FPS tank.

The way VRAM works on more recent cards: they actively try to correct failed writes thus using a massive amount of bandwidth to do so.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> We have 203 Members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 - extreme benching: released date 08/24/2013
> *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT*
> *Be aware this bios is for people running above 1.25v all the way to extreme benching.
> Use it at your own risk because you will push your card hard using this.*
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 ACX
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> *Default power target 440W*
> 
> This vBios is intend to use with 1.325v softmod by Zawarudo
> Guide - GTX780/Titan (any NCP4206 card) vdroop fix - solid 1.325v


Do I need the 440W bios ? If my power target never goes over 90% anyway even at 1.3v ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Do I need the 440W bios ? If my power target never goes over 90% anyway even at 1.3v ?


for extreme bench you may need test it and post back. Zawarudo can give you the best info


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> All i need now is a EVGA Pro SLI Bridge (3-Way/2-Way) and i have everything to complete my build, but its sold out everywere.


I ordered these on Day #1, still hasn't shown up at my door. Maybe the mail man stole it! (like he use to do with my gamefly games in college)


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Do I need the 440W bios ? If my power target never goes over 90% anyway even at 1.3v ?


I would say no, the reason the BIOS exists is for people who have terrible scaling cards like me & need that ludicrous amount of power to get higher clocks or are smacking a pot on it and going LN2 nuts lol. If your PT has headroom you should be absolutely fine with your current BIOS. Saying that I'm still not sure how PT affects Mem clocking if at all (someone will probably chime in with some info).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> for extreme bench you may need test it and post back. Zawarudo can give you the best info


Best BIOS I've used on my 780, hands down.


----------



## UNOE

Thanks I just did a few runs with LLC disabled without the extreme bios and got up to 81.7 FPS in Valley. Before I could not even get past 79 FPS.
My power target is still below 92% with LLC disabled and 1.3v so I don't think I'll be needing more power.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I would say no, the reason the BIOS exists is for people who have terrible scaling cards like me & need that ludicrous amount of power to get higher clocks or are smacking a pot on it and going LN2 nuts lol. If your PT has headroom you should be absolutely fine with your current BIOS. Saying that I'm still not sure how PT affects Mem clocking if at all (someone will probably chime in with some info).
> Best BIOS I've used on my 780, hands down.


From what I can tell PT DOES NOT change memory OC at all. My stability didn't change at various PTs, I could be wrong but that seems like a good way to tell.


----------



## tomxlr8

skyn3t
Question about bios flashing instructions.

Above you have this as 4th step:
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom

but in the text file that came with the bios it says this:

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom

I'm up to this step at the moment and I just want to be sure which one I should type in (substituting the rom name).

Much thanks!

EDIT: also, GPU-Z says 80.1.37.00.05 and the file you have is 80.1.37.00.*80* - is that still the right one?

EDIT2: NVM, I just went ahead and did it with option 2 per your recommendation in an earlier post. HEART-IN-THROAT moment. All good


----------



## barkinos98

my morning overclock:
Validation
it seems to be running perfectly fine like this, but i will overclock the memory a tad more since 3% isnt a huge difference.
also is setting the power target to 87C and power to 103% something good or is 87C on stock cooling too much?


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> my morning overclock:
> Validation
> it seems to be running perfectly fine like this, but i will overclock the memory a tad more since 3% isnt a huge difference.
> also is setting the power target to 87C and power to 103% something good or is 87C on stock cooling too much?


Not at all, I run 115% power target and 94C temp target all the time. The thing is that the card seems to throttle at 85C so I use a fan profile to keep it at 80-85C, my fan speed never goes above 60% with my fan profile and I love it









Are you running skyn3t's BIOS by the way?


----------



## mypg036

GTX7802688Shaders_zps542bb855.jpg 786k .jpg file


I got one card with 2688 shaders... zzzz


----------



## Zawarudo

Mate that looks like a 780 that wasn't cut down from a titan properly or it might just be a glitch but if it's true = epic.


----------



## mphfrom77

Hi guys. I will begin building a pc this week on Tues / Wed. This will be my first ever pc build. I have all the parts in my home except for the gpu. I am leaning towards just getting a single gtx 780.

I had a question regarding the connectors between my power supply and a gtx 780.

I purchased the Cooler Master V850 which comes with PCI-E 6+2 pin connectors. http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/v-series-psu/v850.html

Is the 6+2 exactly what is meant when I read that "certain" gtx 780's require two 8 pin connectors?

Just making sure, thanks.

Also, with the timing of my build couple with my desire for a gtx 780, should I wait a couple days to see what the price of the MSI Lightning will be? Otherwise I think I might be leaning towards the EVGA Classified. Will the Lightning indeed be available for purchase on the 28th? I assume Newegg will be selling these? When would reviews start appearing?

Thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> skyn3t
> Question about bios flashing instructions.
> 
> Above you have this as 4th step:
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> 
> but in the text file that came with the bios it says this:
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> 
> I'm up to this step at the moment and I just want to be sure which one I should type in (substituting the rom name).
> 
> Much thanks!
> 
> EDIT: also, GPU-Z says 80.1.37.00.05 and the file you have is 80.1.37.00.*80* - is that still the right one?
> 
> EDIT2: NVM, I just went ahead and did it with option 2 per your recommendation in an earlier post. HEART-IN-THROAT moment. All good


what bios can you point me, thank you for your observation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> my morning overclock:
> Validation
> it seems to be running perfectly fine like this, but i will overclock the memory a tad more since 3% isnt a huge difference.
> also is setting the power target to 87C and power to 103% something good or is 87C on stock cooling too much?


In a long bench or gameplay you going to throttle down because you are limited by 250w PT = 100% and when you slide it to 106 it give you 6% = 265. so you going to hit the threshold too fast. it meas throttle down and never keeping a strait line with your top core clock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Not at all, I run 115% power target and 94C temp target all the time. The thing is that the card seems to throttle at 85C so I use a fan profile to keep it at 80-85C, my fan speed never goes above 60% with my fan profile and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running skyn3t's BIOS by the way?


are you using my vBios







?


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Hi guys. I will begin building a pc this week on Tues / Wed. This will be my first ever pc build. I have all the parts in my home except for the gpu. I am leaning towards just getting a single gtx 780.
> 
> I had a question regarding the connectors between my power supply and a gtx 780.
> 
> I purchased the Cooler Master V850 which comes with PCI-E 6+2 pin connectors. http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/v-series-psu/v850.html
> 
> Is the 6+2 exactly what is meant when I read that "certain" gtx 780's require two 8 pin connectors?
> 
> Just making sure, thanks.
> 
> Also, with the timing of my build couple with my desire for a gtx 780, should I wait a couple days to see what the price of the MSI Lightning will be? Otherwise I think I might be leaning towards the EVGA Classified. Will the Lightning indeed be available for purchase on the 28th? I assume Newegg will be selling these? When would reviews start appearing?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is. The 6+2 becomes the 8 pin PCI-E connector.


----------



## doctakedooty

So i have a question and I am sure its been asked before just alot of pages to scroll through but I installed the custom bios on my gtx 780s and ran a benchmark to see the scores with a extra 180 core clock and roughly the same mem clock as the stock bios I actually scored 100 points less then my stock bios did in 3DMark. I was wondering if anyone knew the reasons why or could help me understand the reasoning behind it.

BTW Skyn3t Great Bios btw just been trying to increase before I install my dual loops want to see what I can max out with the stock air coolers.


----------



## NateST

More than likely your memory clock is too high and is erroring, there for creating worse performance. Dial it back a bit and run it again with your higher core clocks, you should see a decent improvement.


----------



## tomxlr8

v3 with the "37", text file in the zip is how i did it but the instruction under spoiler has it with the -4 -5 instead of override

I'm trying to understand the different result I got on new bios last night.
Stock bios OC to 1070/3650 with and in valley it boosts to 1212mhz clock instead of 1125 (using MSI AB OSD, with +27v, 106%, 207MHz core)
V3 bios it is set at a higher base clock and in valley it doesn't boost and so gets a lower score. Also I can't seem to increase the mem beyond 3250.

Im almost certain that im somehow reading the figures wrong because i noticed that AB scales change after bios flash. What info can I post to get help?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Hi guys. I will begin building a pc this week on Tues / Wed. This will be my first ever pc build. I have all the parts in my home except for the gpu. I am leaning towards just getting a single gtx 780.
> 
> I had a question regarding the connectors between my power supply and a gtx 780.
> 
> I purchased the Cooler Master V850 which comes with PCI-E 6+2 pin connectors. http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/v-series-psu/v850.html
> 
> Is the 6+2 exactly what is meant when I read that "certain" gtx 780's require two 8 pin connectors?
> 
> Just making sure, thanks.
> 
> Also, with the timing of my build couple with my desire for a gtx 780, should I wait a couple days to see what the price of the MSI Lightning will be? Otherwise I think I might be leaning towards the EVGA Classified. Will the Lightning indeed be available for purchase on the 28th? I assume Newegg will be selling these? When would reviews start appearing?
> 
> Thanks.


The lightning is suppose to come out but so we thought to at the beginning of the month I had planned to purchase them but honestly I think msi may have shot themselves in the foot with stalling it so long evga is looking to give msi a run for the money since they just relesed there dual bios cards I wanted the classified myself but since ek does not have blocks for them and when I called a couple companys they had asked and said they were not planning but ek just discontinued there current 480 xt rads I ordered 2 and was on wait for almost 2 months luckily they sent me two they were saving for a build. I know I got off track with your question but to answer I think the dual bios classified will be just as good if not better as the msi lightning imo and at least evga didn't keep leading there customers on


----------



## Samurai707

Anyone know the most stable BF3 driver?


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Anyone know the most stable BF3 driver?


I use 326.80 beta since release, working awesome and stable for me


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Not at all, I run 115% power target and 94C temp target all the time. The thing is that the card seems to throttle at 85C so I use a fan profile to keep it at 80-85C, my fan speed never goes above 60% with my fan profile and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running skyn3t's BIOS by the way?


thanks for the reply mate!
I'll adjust the values to be like that too, but im not using any custom BIOS because im scared to mess something up, I never even updated the BIOS of a motherboard before








and i've let go of the OC, i'm running it stock for now because what passed furmark didnt pass unigine heaven and i decided it was time to enjoy my new rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what bios can you point me, thank you for your observation.
> In a long bench or gameplay you going to throttle down because you are limited by 250w PT = 100% and when you slide it to 106 it give you 6% = 265. so you going to hit the threshold too fast. it meas throttle down and never keeping a strait line with your top core clock
> are you using my vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


so you say 6% isnt enough? how is uzanar's settings?


----------



## uncreativelol

Hey guys, new 780 owner here.







Loving my EVGA ACX 780 but I have an issue coming from AMD + reading reviews.

Even at 100% fan speed it refuses to sit under 40c. Is this a driver read problem or an airlfow/cooling issue? I'm currently using my R4 and the fans that come with it in the front as intake, with 1 120mm as exhaust in the back (CPU in push/pull on a 212+). My 7970 actually got around 30ish idle so I'm confused as to why Precision X won't show my gpu at under 40c, even at max fan speed (including fans in the case at max speed).

With a 40% and auto fan curve, it actually idles around 46c. This seems much higher than other reviews I've seen..


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncreativelol*
> 
> Hey guys, new 780 owner here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my EVGA ACX 780 but I have an issue coming from AMD + reading reviews.
> 
> Even at 100% fan speed it refuses to sit under 40c. Is this a driver read problem or an airlfow/cooling issue? I'm currently using my R4 and the fans that come with it in the front as intake, with 1 120mm as exhaust in the back (CPU in push/pull on a 212+). My 7970 actually got around 30ish idle so I'm confused as to why Precision X won't show my gpu at under 40c, even at max fan speed (including fans in the case at max speed).
> 
> With a 40% and auto fan curve, it actually idles around 46c. This seems much higher than other reviews I've seen..


Is your BIOS flashed? It does seem rather high considering I'm using BIOS + LLC @ 1.15mv and idling @ 49 with 50% fan speed it does seem odd.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncreativelol*
> 
> Hey guys, new 780 owner here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my EVGA ACX 780 but I have an issue coming from AMD + reading reviews.
> 
> Even at 100% fan speed it refuses to sit under 40c. Is this a driver read problem or an airlfow/cooling issue? I'm currently using my R4 and the fans that come with it in the front as intake, with 1 120mm as exhaust in the back (CPU in push/pull on a 212+). My 7970 actually got around 30ish idle so I'm confused as to why Precision X won't show my gpu at under 40c, even at max fan speed (including fans in the case at max speed).
> 
> With a 40% and auto fan curve, it actually idles around 46c. This seems much higher than other reviews I've seen..


Ambient temps and of course case temp will play a part in the cards temps.i do think the 7970 does probably run a little cooler in general over the 780. I am new to the 780s myself my acx cards idle around 33 C but my ambient air temp is 22 C and my cpu is on a liquid cooling loop with it exhausting the hot air from the rad in a 900D case. I did run the 770 for awhile and the temps on that card would put out some heat. I would say even at around idle 40 I would say your ok my ref cooler 780 runs in the 40s at idle and I have no problems with it wanting to throttle during gaming.

Just another thought to the ACX cooler vents the heat back into the case so the case temps will rise without proper ventilation and thus the card will suck back in that warm air and not lower the temps like it should. Try removing the side panel and see if your temps drop.


----------



## doctakedooty

Hey NateST you told me to try lowering my mem clock because it may be causing a error during FS test don't know if you know a avg these cards do on the mem clock I have my mem OC to 1700


----------



## uncreativelol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Is your BIOS flashed? It does seem rather high considering I'm using BIOS + LLC @ 1.15mv and idling @ 49 with 50% fan speed it does seem odd.


Nope, it's all on stock. I wanted to see if there was a driver issue or something before flashing to a specific BIOS or anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Ambient temps and of course case temp will play a part in the cards temps.i do think the 7970 does probably run a little cooler in general over the 780. I am new to the 780s myself my acx cards idle around 33 C but my ambient air temp is 22 C and my cpu is on a liquid cooling loop with it exhausting the hot air from the rad in a 900D case. I did run the 770 for awhile and the temps on that card would put out some heat. I would say even at around idle 40 I would say your ok my ref cooler 780 runs in the 40s at idle and I have no problems with it wanting to throttle during gaming.
> 
> Just another thought to the ACX cooler vents the heat back into the case so the case temps will rise without proper ventilation and thus the card will suck back in that warm air and not lower the temps like it should. Try removing the side panel and see if your temps drop.


My ambient temp is about 85 in my apartment, which kinda sucks. Side panel on or off has no real effect on the gpu's temps. Idles about the same at 40% fan speed and 100% fan speed (46 and 40, respectively).

I ran a quick test using Metro: Last Light maxed with SSAAx4 to see how it's handling full load. At 60c my fanspeed kicks to 80%. It quickly climbed from 60c to 69, then slowly climbed about a degree per 3 minutes until I finally stopped at 75c. Clearly it's not dispersing the heat enough from the card.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncreativelol*
> 
> Nope, it's all on stock. I wanted to see if there was a driver issue or something before flashing to a specific BIOS or anything else.
> My ambient temp is about 85 in my apartment, which kinda sucks. Side panel on or off has no real effect on the gpu's temps. Idles about the same at 40% fan speed and 100% fan speed (46 and 40, respectively).
> 
> I ran a quick test using Metro: Last Light maxed with SSAAx4 to see how it's handling full load. At 60c my fanspeed kicks to 80%. It quickly climbed from 60c to 69, then slowly climbed about a degree per 3 minutes until I finally stopped at 75c. Clearly it's not dispersing the heat enough from the card.


No I would say that is to warm for stock speeds. Really 85 in your apartment lol My wife freezes me out of ours by keeping it at around 66-68 I am always cold great for OC though lol.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncreativelol*
> 
> Nope, it's all on stock. I wanted to see if there was a driver issue or something before flashing to a specific BIOS or anything else.
> My ambient temp is about 85 in my apartment, which kinda sucks. Side panel on or off has no real effect on the gpu's temps. Idles about the same at 40% fan speed and 100% fan speed (46 and 40, respectively).
> 
> I ran a quick test using Metro: Last Light maxed with SSAAx4 to see how it's handling full load. At 60c my fanspeed kicks to 80%. It quickly climbed from 60c to 69, then slowly climbed about a degree per 3 minutes until I finally stopped at 75c. Clearly it's not dispersing the heat enough from the card.


You could remove your cooler and put new TIM on, you might have had a bad job done from the factory.


----------



## batman900

Question about coil-whine.

I have an EVGA SC that started buzzing so I figured I would replace it since I'm still within my 30 days at Amazon. Before returning it I ordered an MSI Gaming 780. Put it in this evening and it buzzes even louder. Is this my luck or could it be the PSU causing it? It only does it during benchmarks or games and gets louder with higher FPS. I'm 100% sure it's the gfx cards.

My psu is a new Rosewill Capstone 750w Modular. It's about 2 months old so I can't return it anymore. Just scratching my head on this. For now I have the EVGA back in.


----------



## woomdawg

Do these spikes in my power target indicate that I need to increase my power target?


----------



## skyn3t

I just finished valley @ 1372mhz score 79.9 I want 80. 9.9 won't count


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just finished valley @ 1372mhz score 79.9 I want 80. 9.9 won't count


How's the haswell chip coming along? itching to pull the trigger on a new platform but nothing is really interesting me







.


----------



## xarot

Hi guys,

I'm 500 pages behind reading this thread so bear with me asking some obvious things?









I'd like my fan profile to be more aggressive in the BIOS so I didn't have to use EVGA Precision etc on the background. I don't mind the noise but I'd like to keep the temps within 70-80 range and not constant 80c on the top card in longer gaming sessions. Which BIOS would be the best for me? It would be good if the fan would ramp up significantly after 60-70c. Using two Asus reference 780s in SLI.

Currently the top card boosts to 1006 MHz and the lower card to 993 MHz until they reach 80c. But after that I'm sitting at 862 MHz and losing much performance due to throttling. Plenty of cooling in the case.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just finished valley @ 1372mhz score 79.9 I want 80. 9.9 won't count


What's your Vmem OC, cos if it's optimized with such core and +500-600mem you must be somewhere between 83 and 84.
My best run for reference is 1320/+560 resulted in 82fps
Also you have PCI-e 3.0 enabled ?


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> are you using my vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Well, of course!
v2 though, works like a charm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> thanks for the reply mate!
> I'll adjust the values to be like that too, but im not using any custom BIOS because im scared to mess something up, I never even updated the BIOS of a motherboard before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i've let go of the OC, i'm running it stock for now because what passed furmark didnt pass unigine heaven and i decided it was time to enjoy my new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you say 6% isnt enough? how is uzanar's settings?


The way I understand it, 100% power target in Skyn3t's vBIOS is 106% power target with the stock vBIOS.
Then when you turn up the power target to 115% the TDP becomes 115% of 265W since 265W is 1.06x250W. So it's basically around a TDP of 305W when you turn the power target up to 115% with Skyn3t's vBIOS!

And still it throttles at a certain clock speed... This is because the stock-PCB doesn't have that good components for overclocking on the card compared to aftermarket-cards like the EVGA GTX 780 Classified. I'm happy though becuase I got my reference-card quite cheap and I plan to go SLI in the future and blower-fans are nice to have when you do that!

Skyn3t has to confirm that what I say about the TDP is true though because this is just how I think that his vBIOS works


----------



## barkinos98

305W??!?!?!!?
i dont think my AX760i can handle that









plus i called my OC off because i was scared, and was planning to do it today but something is up with my room's outlets so i cant do it


----------



## znarf

hi,

this may not be the right place to post, please accept my apology for being a noob, anyway just wanted to know if these tweak through MSI AB B14 works in 770 Lightnings? I've got 2 of these lightnings but can't get the tweak to stick within MSI AB B14, i've tried and succeded with /ri4,20.DE.00 with Vcore at +137, saving and restarting MSI AB gets me back to +100 Vcore? did i missed something? below are what i did following your guide.

pasted this on MSI cfg. files (from Guru3d)

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

then followed your guide (below) using (ri4 and wi4) are these two correct? i've always got a return of "invalid' using either ri3 or ri4 when checking LLC at 0 %, MSI AB B14 in game monitoring does not indicate OC speed and Voltage gain?

FOR SLI (Dual GPU):
1.Run CMD command as administrator, as mentioned in the single card section above (x86) MSI AB folder.
2.Type without quote "/sg(GPU number) wi3,20,command" or "/sg(Select Gpu) wi3,20,command whichever will work. This command will verify or to know which GPU we want to talk to.
3.Remember your GPU number will start from 0 to 3 depending on how many GPU's you have, if you have two GPU's go to step 4.
4.For GPU 0 which is the top card in slot 0, type the command without quote "MSIafterburner /sg0/ri3,20,DE,00 as this will set GPU 0 LLC to 0%. You can check if this is working by typing without quote "/sg0/ri3,20,DE" enter and the return should be 00, if not , retry.
5.For GPU 1 which is the bottom card, type the command without quote "MSIafterburner /sg0/ir3,20,DE, this will set GPU 2 LLC to 0%. You can check if this is working by typing without quote "/sg1/ri3,20,DE" press ENTER and the return should be 00, if not , retry.

thank you in advance for your help


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How's the haswell chip coming along? itching to pull the trigger on a new platform but nothing is really interesting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mobo still sitting in my table and cpu is waiting in the microcenter. This run was with z77e itx with my 25k at 4.5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> What's your Vmem OC, cos if it's optimized with such core and +500-600mem you must be somewhere between 83 and 84.
> My best run for reference is 1320/+560 resulted in 82fps
> Also you have PCI-e 3.0 enabled ?


My memory cannot go up any higher than 580 if I notch up to 585 its crashes. Valley is memory eater.

Ps : best scores for best memory this is how valley runs


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> 305W??!?!?!!?
> i dont think my AX760i can handle that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i called my OC off because i was scared, and was planning to do it today but something is up with my room's outlets so i cant do it


Well, as far as I'm concerned TDP isn't the actual power consumption








It's basically the amount of heat-energy that the card produces and that needs to be dissipated (Thermal design power)


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Well, as far as I'm concerned TDP isn't the actual power consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's basically the amount of heat-energy that the card produces and that needs to be dissipated (Thermal design power)


How can heat dissipated be more than the cards consume ;p

TDP is just a thermal class for manufacturers to put their products in and doesn't say all that much about power consumption. For example 3570k and 3770k both have a 77W TDP.


----------



## barkinos98

guys, i cant click on the test button in precision X?

Side Note: skyn3t, appreciate your work man but im too scared to flash a custom bios on my $660 card


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, i cant click on the test button in precision X?


Install evga's oc scanner, then u can click the test button


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, i cant click on the test button in precision X?
> 
> Side Note: skyn3t, appreciate your work man but im too scared to flash a custom bios on my $660 card


Hehe I know what you mean. I actually found it a lot of fun yesterday first doing the voltage fix, then flashing custom bios then the vdroop fix... adrenaline pumped..


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, i cant click on the test button in precision X?
> 
> Side Note: skyn3t, appreciate your work man but im too scared to flash a custom bios on my $660 card


I have never even thought about the fact that there's a greyed out button there but you're right








Woudln't bother with it though, Unigine Heaven 4.0/Unigine Valley handles stress testing just fine!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Install evga's oc scanner, then u can click the test button


okay man, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Hehe I know what you mean. I actually found it a lot of fun yesterday first doing the voltage fix, then flashing custom bios then the vdroop fix... adrenaline pumped..


I want to see how far i can go with stock bios, and if its enough for my GTA4 to run nicely with all those mods i dont think i would bother, but if not bios flash timeeeee!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> I have never even thought about the fact that there's a greyed out button there but you're right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woudln't bother with it though, Unigine Heaven 4.0/Unigine Valley handles stress testing just fine!


ah then thats awesome; since the test button wasnt working i went ahead and installed unigine heaven and at my second try which is +120 on both mem and core it seems to be running just fine, x8 AA and Ultra settings at 1080p and FPS never dropped below 45


----------



## TheMasterNoob

More info (albeit a tiny amount) on the Lightning:http://wccftech.com/msi-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-final-performance-pictures-exposed-beats-geforce-gtx-titan/



Wouldn't cramming all the heatpipes in the card itself be a bad idea? That's more surface area for heat to be transferred to, but having it so close to the pcb seems like it would just be trapping heat inside the card. On the other hand, is that much metal too great of a surface area to be substantially heated by the gpu? Would the heat be less concentrated (and therefore easier to dissipate)?


----------



## barkinos98

guys, for the max clock benching i have all fans running at 100% (case and 780 fan) but for a daily usage this is simply too loud. it never passed 68C and im currently benching like this:

Try 8: (Pass)

Mem= +155
Core= +190
Target: 106%
Temp: 94C
Fan: Manual, 100%

and it seems to be running perfectly fine, but im going to fine tune more









so anwyay, if i set the OC to this and apply a custom fan curve, would i have any problems? like is it okay if i set a fan curve and use my highest clocks as a daily setup?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys, for the max clock benching i have all fans running at 100% (case and 780 fan) but for a daily usage this is simply too loud. it never passed 68C and im currently benching like this:
> 
> Try 8: (Pass)
> 
> Mem= +155
> Core= +190
> Target: 106%
> Temp: 94C
> Fan: Manual, 100%
> 
> and it seems to be running perfectly fine, but im going to fine tune more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so anwyay, if i set the OC to this and apply a custom fan curve, would i have any problems? like is it okay if i set a fan curve and use my highest clocks as a daily setup?


Are you saying you want to set a fan curve that is geared more towards silence than cooling? If so, try it out and check your load temp. I would want something under 85 degrees celcius on max load, but that is just personal preference.


----------



## barkinos98

Try 11: (Pass)

Core= +156
Mem= +205
Target: 106%
Temp: 94C
Fan: Manual, 100%

this was my highest clocks (mem failed to pass 210, havent bothered for 4mhz maximum) and im going to run it this way with the given fan curve of precision X. seems good?
oh and this was all on stock voltage


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Try 11: (Pass)
> 
> Core= +156
> Mem= +205
> Target: 106%
> Temp: 94C
> Fan: Manual, 100%
> 
> this was my highest clocks (mem failed to pass 210, havent bothered for 4mhz maximum) and im going to run it this way with the given fan curve of precision X. seems good?
> oh and this was all on stock voltage


Is the stock-voltage 1.150V or 1.162V for you? (It can differ, mine is 1.150V)
And what clocks did you actually reach? You can see it in EVGA Precision X performance log if you double click it. Also, did the overclock throttle anything? Like from 1150MHz to 1137MHz etc during the benchmark-run?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Is the stock-voltage 1.150V or 1.162V for you? (It can differ, mine is 1.150V)
> And what clocks did you actually reach? You can see it in EVGA Precision X performance log if you double click it. Also, did the overclock throttle anything? Like from 1150MHz to 1137MHz etc during the benchmark-run?


ah man idk exactly, but this is my 24/7 settings validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cf7zu/

i havent checked throttling, but weirdly the heaven's gpu monitor said something random like 13xx mHz for the gpu clocks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Mobo still sitting in my table and cpu is waiting in the microcenter. This run was with z77e itx with my 25k at 4.5
> My memory cannot go up any higher than 580 if I notch up to 585 its crashes. Valley is memory eater.
> 
> Ps : best scores for best memory this is how valley runs


It's a pretty gpu dependent benchmark, when doing the OCN benching competitions with older & weaker cards where the cpu isn't even a factor, they turn into vga memory overclocking competitions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> More info (albeit a tiny amount) on the Lightning:http://wccftech.com/msi-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-final-performance-pictures-exposed-beats-geforce-gtx-titan/
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't cramming all the heatpipes in the card itself be a bad idea? That's more surface area for heat to be transferred to, but having it so close to the pcb seems like it would just be trapping heat inside the card. On the other hand, is that much metal too great of a surface area to be substantially heated by the gpu? Would the heat be less concentrated (and therefore easier to dissipate)?


As long as the heat is getting pulled away from the metal it's all good. More mass can hold temperatures better & reacts to changes slower.
Depending on the orientation of the case, there can be a downside to a heavy gpu though.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ah man idk exactly, but this is my 24/7 settings validation:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cf7zu/
> 
> i havent checked throttling, but weirdly the heaven's gpu monitor said something random like 13xx mHz for the gpu clocks


The built in core lock for Unigine Heaven seems to be a bit buggy for GTX 7xx-cards so ignore that one.
I can't tell for sure what your card runs at with that validation but just check in Precision X what it ran at max like I said. Just double click the graphs in the "Performance log" in Precision X and get throguh a benchmark and you'll see it


----------



## barkinos98

here you go man!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How's the haswell chip coming along? itching to pull the trigger on a new platform but nothing is really interesting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know how you feel. I have been wanting to do a new rig but now I just moved to a new house and spent a ton of money so I have to put it off for awhile. I wanted to go with the Ivy-E but that looks like a let down right now. Maybe the latest haswells are a bit better with OC'ing. I have seen some say that they are getting 5+ghz out of them now.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Tiny Tom Logan has unboxing of MSI gtx 780 lightning


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I know how you feel. I have been wanting to do a new rig but now I just moved to a new house and spent a ton of money so I have to put it off for awhile. I wanted to go with the Ivy-E but that looks like a let down right now. Maybe the latest haswells are a bit better with OC'ing. I have seen some say that they are getting 5+ghz out of them now.


I'm waiting to see if 3930ks drop soon once IB-E launches. Might be a few more months. my SB is starting to feel a bit dated but i guess that's just the upgrade bug kicking in









But, I'm very curious to see how much I can gain going w/ pcie 3.0 down the road. Some of the testing done by enthusiast indicate a higher bump w/ extreme resolutions. It wouldn't make a difference on games pushing 90+ but those barely at 60 w/ 2.0, that extra boost would definitely help.


----------



## tomxlr8

Having some issues with getting the V3 bios to work. I can't work out the results I am getting.

*Stock BIOS*
GTX 780 O/C 1070 MHz+ core / 1747 MHz mem / (+207/+245/106%PT/+27mV)
This O/C profile runs @ 1212 MHz core in Unigine Valley stable.

When I flash the V3 BIOS, I can't make heads or tails of the PT and + MHz settings in AB. The Uniginie Valley for some reason only stable with default settings that come with V3. If I bump up the core it fails regardless how much +mV I use. I reverted back to stock bios and it still works as shown above. What can I try?

edit: xspc water block with backplate so I'd like to push this puppy a bit


----------



## SolarNova

Unless ur running triple SLI 780's or Titans with 4k resolution, i highly doubt u will need to worry about pci-e 3.0 vs 2.0.
And if ur on LGA 2011 anyway, all u need do is do some editing to the registry to make windows 7 activate PCI-E 3.0.
Intel never fully verified pci-e 3.0 on the x79 platform prior to the full release. Its available and able to run at pci-e3.0 but its disabled by default on all drivers. You need ot look up the registry fix and do it.


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I was able to throw out a good bench on 3 780s 22780 on Firestrike which was nice and did score better with the bios after getting some tweaking done bad news now brand new seasonic x1250 blew up cpu shut off tried to reboot and a sound like a gun shot good news had a spare 800w available mobo cpu and all gpus still work just psu died I purchased the psu about 3 months ago barely used it but amazon told me to keep it and sent me a replacement I knew I loved amazon for a reason.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Well I was able to throw out a good bench on 3 780s 22780 on Firestrike which was nice and did score better with the bios after getting some tweaking done bad news now brand new seasonic x1250 blew up cpu shut off tried to reboot and a sound like a gun shot good news had a spare 800w available mobo cpu and all gpus still work just psu died I purchased the psu about 3 months ago barely used it but amazon told me to keep it and sent me a replacement I knew I loved amazon for a reason.


Woah! I had a hunch these things can draw a lot of power. I'm getting a slightly bigger psu. You still sticking w/ the Seasonic (love this model)?


----------



## malmental

what's the power difference (draw) in a 3930K @ 5.0GHz and a 2700K @ 5.0GHz..?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's the power difference (draw) in a 3930K @ 5.0GHz and a 2700K @ 5.0GHz..?


not asure 1.55 vcore for 5 ghz on the 3930 but 5.1 killed my psu so guessing probably around the 300 watt maybe 400 watt area but I was good till the cpu went under load for the physics test in fs after that my computer turned off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Woah! I had a hunch these things can draw a lot of power. I'm getting a slightly bigger psu. You still sticking w/ the Seasonic (love this model)?


Yea it did drawa lot of power and yes got a replacement on the way be here thursday I will rma this one and when I do benchs again run 2 gpus off one and the cpu mobo and 1gpu off the other

The bench was run with gpus on stock cooler with cpu on h100i with ice cold air being pumped through it my core temps never broke 52C gpus got to around 58C the fans were at 100 percent


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> not asure 1.55 vcore for 5 ghz on the 3930 but 5.1 killed my psu so guessing probably around the 300 watt maybe 400 watt area but I was good till the cpu went under load for the physics test in fs after that my computer turned off
> Yea it did drawa lot of power and yes got a replacement on the way be here thursday I will rma this one and when I do benchs again run 2 gpus off one and the cpu mobo and 1gpu off the other
> 
> The bench was run with gpus on stock cooler with cpu on h100i with ice cold air being pumped through it my core temps never broke 52C gpus got to around 58C the fans were at 100 percent


My old Kill-A-Watt was reporting ~1300-1400 watts at the wall, ~1150-1250w. My psu peaks at 1400w but everyone said that was way too high and most likely my meter was bad. And I was running stock gpu(s). Im heading back to my local Frys to return some ram and I may buy another Kill-A-Watt to get some readings. I'm hoping to get my new (used) psu soon; 1350w Enermax.

The titan guys say they don't pull a lot (compared to Fermi and Tahiti) so we should be slightly under them. This is getting more confusing but maybe the new meter can clarify things as well as getting some more numbers from others. I'll ask JamesWalt1 if he can run some #s as he's running a 3930k w/ oc'd 780s.

EDIT: Here's a comparison: [email protected] 5.0 and the 3930k @ 4.7



http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/10

Slight over 200w difference in total system draw. Ouch, another reason to keep my SB


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My old Kill-A-Watt was reporting ~1300-1400 watts at the wall, ~1150-1250w. My psu peaks at 1400w but everyone said that was way too high and most likely my meter was bad. And I was running stock gpu(s). Im heading back to my local Frys to return some ram and I may buy another Kill-A-Watt to get some readings. I'm hoping to get my new (used) psu soon; 1350w Enermax.
> 
> The titan guys say they don't pull a lot (compared to Fermi and Tahiti) so we should be slightly under them. This is getting more confusing but maybe the new meter can clarify things as well as getting some more numbers from others. I'll ask JamesWalt1 if he can run some #s as he's running a 3930k w/ oc'd 780s.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a comparison: [email protected] 5.0 and the 3930k @ 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/11/14/intel-sandy-bridge-e-review/10
> 
> Slight over 200w difference in total system draw. Ouch, another reason to keep my SB


Well with the sky bios he says target power is 340 watts so figure that times 3 plus lets say 600 watts for cpu so 1600 watt draw on a 1250 watt psu I will say this though I never thought 1250 watts would not be enough wattage everyone said 1250 was over kill


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Well with the sky bios he says target power is 340 watts so figure that times 3 plus lets say 600 watts for cpu so 1600 watt draw on a 1250 watt psu I will say this though I never thought 1250 watts would not be enough wattage everyone said 1250 was over kill


Yup, I was telling ppl that, but we need some #s. I'm getting the meter. My system has not shutdown since my psu peaks at 1400w but I want to make sure I have enough juice since I may go SB-E down the road.

Anyone have some #s regardless of your setup is welcome to post. Let's see where ppl stand with different setups


----------



## anticommon

classified went OOS on newegg... hours before lightning release. This has got to be some sort of cruel joke on me


----------



## tiaolipa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Well with the sky bios he says target power is 340 watts so figure that times 3 plus lets say 600 watts for cpu so 1600 watt draw on a 1250 watt psu I will say this though I never thought 1250 watts would not be enough wattage everyone said 1250 was over kill


I said more than once that my 1050W Cougar PSU is at its limits with two 780s @ 1212mv + the 3930k @ 4.65 Ghz (1.36v, 0 LLC)

It is around 800W, plus the rest of the rig (HDDs, SSDs, 15 fans, H100...)
I bet I'm around 900-950W with all this. Testing the PSU efficiency I would say.

EDIT: clarified 3930k voltage


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Do these spikes in my power target indicate that I need to increase my power target?


No one has any help on this? I am an oc noob but I am not dumb.. Just looking for a little clarification please.

Sorry for the double post, it's early here.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> No one has any help on this? I am an oc noob but I am not dumb.. Just looking for a little clarification please.
> 
> Sorry for the double post, it's early here.


It depends. That graph is showing you hitting your current power target, yes. But do you _need_ to increase it is a question that only you can answer. You are already running a lot of juice through your card, so personally I wouldn't aim any higher. You're well in to the land of diminishing returns as it is.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Having some issues with getting the V3 bios to work. I can't work out the results I am getting.
> 
> *Stock BIOS*
> GTX 780 O/C 1070 MHz+ core / 1747 MHz mem / (+207/+245/106%PT/+27mV)
> This O/C profile runs @ 1212 MHz core in Unigine Valley stable.
> 
> When I flash the V3 BIOS, I can't make heads or tails of the PT and + MHz settings in AB. The Uniginie Valley for some reason only stable with default settings that come with V3. If I bump up the core it fails regardless how much +mV I use. I reverted back to stock bios and it still works as shown above. What can I try?
> 
> edit: xspc water block with backplate so I'd like to push this puppy a bit


Anyone able to help or suggest what I could test?


----------



## Lumme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Anyone able to help or suggest what I could test?


Are you aware of the higher Base Core Clock in the V3 Bios, over standard Bios? If you add +207 base clock to rev 3 Bios you would be running your GPU @ ~1374. (does it make sence?)

/Lumme


----------



## MunneY

I can't seem to make my Extreme9 run at PCI-E 3.0. I've run the force-enable a few times and then rebooted and it just doesn't seem to work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I can't seem to make my Extreme9 run at PCI-E 3.0. I've run the force-enable a few times and then rebooted and it just doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You do have it enabled in the bios as well don't you?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You do have it enabled in the bios as well don't you?


you know what... I haven't checked since I updated motherboards... derp


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> you know what... I haven't checked since I updated motherboards... derp


It happens.









I think mine says something about enabling Gen2 or Gen 3.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, I was telling ppl that, but we need some #s. I'm getting the meter. My system has not shutdown since my psu peaks at 1400w but I want to make sure I have enough juice since I may go SB-E down the road.
> 
> Anyone have some #s regardless of your setup is welcome to post. Let's see where ppl stand with different setups


With my setup I see just over 700w on the Kill A Watt in a Valley run and almost 600w in BF3. IT goes all over the place in BF3 though from 400-600w.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine says something about enabling Gen2 or Gen 3.


I knew I used to have it enabled... Its been one of those days! Thanks for the help. Running at 3.0 x16 x16


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I can't seem to make my Extreme9 run at PCI-E 3.0. I've run the force-enable a few times and then rebooted and it just doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Make sure you run force-enable as admin or it won't work.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> With my setup I see just over 700w on the Kill A Watt in a Valley run and almost 600w in BF3. IT goes all over the place in BF3 though from 400-600w.


Are you running the vbios on your cards or stock


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I knew I used to have it enabled... Its been one of those days! Thanks for the help. Running at 3.0 x16 x16


Good deal.


----------



## SolarNova

Has any1 tried benching a single 780 or Titan at PCi-E 2.0 vs 3.0 ?
The cards are indeed powerfull but i doubt they are anywhere near saturating a PCI-E 2.0 x 16 slot.

I like many others here could easily activate PCI-e gen3 using the activator program, but from what iv seen online, for Single GPU use (even one as good as the 780 or Titan), its pointless.

EDIT; oh and for those talking about 3930k power usuage. According to AIDA64 my CPU at full load on Prime95 runs on average at 190w, but does spike to around 250w now and then. And remember, thats JUST the CPU. If i were u,at 1.5v+ i would alocate 350w for the CPU, and then 300w per 780/titan. Ofc im no expert on PSU's infact its one of the components im least knowledgable about. But even so, play it safe, if ur SLI'ing these GPU with a 6core i7 liek the 3930k, u will probably want somthing like a 1000w PSU at the minimum, if ur pushing the CPU realyl high on the OC, thenu wont a 1200w..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Has any1 tried benching a single 780 or Titan at PCi-E 2.0 vs 3.0 ?
> The cards are indeed powerfull but i doubt they are anywhere near saturating a PCI-E 2.0 x 16 slot.


Pretty much the only benefit for 3.0 right now is when running 3 to 4 cards. That is where the bandwidth starts becoming an issue.


----------



## SolarNova

Lol as i was checking my CPU wattage use it blue screened








Seems as though my original OC has finaly failed(1.368v). Which is normal, i expected it sooner or later, usualy happens within the 1st 6 months and its got to 10 months.
Trying another 15mv on the offset. Max is now 1.376v(spiking when needed to 1.384v). Ill have to update all my sigs now lol.


----------



## Juub

So guys, I'm really close to purchasing a EVGA GTX 780 but was wondering something. With all the different models, is the price difference really worth it? I see the Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II beating out the Titan once it's OC'd but it's also 40$ more expensive than the reference model. Is it even possible to beat a Titan with a reference 780 with stable clocks?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> So guys, I'm really close to purchasing a EVGA GTX 780 but was wondering something. With all the different models, is the price difference really worth it? I see the Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II beating out the Titan once it's OC'd but it's also 40$ more expensive than the reference model. Is it even possible to beat a Titan with a reference 780 with stable clocks?


Yes, you can beat a ttian with a reference model. You wont generally beat it when OC'd unless you go with a classy because they achieve MUCH higher clocks


----------



## SolarNova

In terms of gaming performnce your unlikely to notice any changes. Most fps changes will be minimal.

Its in the benchmark scores that it shows the most.

So if u just want a fast bad ass 780 for gaming and have no interest in OC'ing, get any1 u ike, they all rock.
But if u want to OC, get that extra 1 or 3 fps, or even bench some nice scores, then pay the extra and get a classified or a lightning, or any other one that comes out with a custom pcb layout.


----------



## scubadiver59

Just ordered my MSI GTX 780 Lightning from NewEgg for Team Competition foldling!!









Was spamming all the major sites trying to find one and NewEgg finally obliged.

Shipped the card overnight and should have it tomorrow evening IF everything goes correctly!

I'll post pictures when I get the card!


----------



## Lumme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> So guys, I'm really close to purchasing a EVGA GTX 780 but was wondering something. With all the different models, is the price difference really worth it? I see the Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II beating out the Titan once it's OC'd but it's also 40$ more expensive than the reference model. Is it even possible to beat a Titan with a reference 780 with stable clocks?


I have the standard/basic ASUS 780-3GD5 and it works great for me. However I think the cooler on DirectCU might be better than the standard one?
My best 3Dmark11 graphic score so far is 17.043 (under water) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7079552.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> It depends. That graph is showing you hitting your current power target, yes. But do you _need_ to increase it is a question that only you can answer. You are already running a lot of juice through your card, so personally I wouldn't aim any higher. You're well in to the land of diminishing returns as it is.


Yea I was noticing that my scores were actually dropping slightly. I figured it was because I had gone back to a stock bios. I am thinking of going back to REV3. My temps don't go much above 70c, but my case has great airflow.
Thanks man.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Yea I was noticing that my scores were actually dropping slightly. I figured it was because I had gone back to a stock bios. I am thinking of going back to REV3. My temps don't go much above 70c, but my case has great airflow.
> Thanks man.


Don't let it drop push it till its screams. But not much







and give me some numbers because the top 780 in valley thread skyvBios .

Sorry forget the owners name.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't let it drop push it till its screams. But not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and give me some numbers because the top 780 in valley thread skyvBios .
> 
> Sorry forget the owners name.


I just wish I knew how hard I am hitting my Vreg's. I need to take my side panel off probe around with my IR temp reader.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't let it drop push it till its screams. But not much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and give me some numbers because the top 780 in valley thread skyvBios .
> 
> Sorry forget the owners name.


When I finally get the money for my EK blocks I'ma make my 780s beg for mercy... one will do 1205 and 3400, the other will do 1230 and 3400 on the 1.212v.

I was able to get both cards to do over 1300 on the 1.3 bios, but it was much to hot on air... I'll be back there soon!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> With my setup I see just over 700w on the Kill A Watt in a Valley run and almost 600w in BF3. IT goes all over the place in BF3 though from 400-600w.


Which makes sense based on the reviews. I'm guesstimating my rig is ~1000w at the wall, which translates to ~850-900w. Waiting on my new ram to show so I can go back and return the old one. I'll pick up a new kill-a-watt there.

I'm really starting to lose hope in SB-E/IB-E "more cores for future proof idea". I want to switch to 3.0 and i can easily switch to an IB for cheap or Haswell. Though, the good haswell boards are ~$400+, what's up w/ that?!?!!? That's high end LGA2011 territory. Might just bite the bullet and pick up a cheap 3570k and delid that sucker.


----------



## bern43

Anyone else get tdrs in sli with their cards? Going to test each card separately again. Really hoping to avoid an RMA.


----------



## woomdawg

So I played some BF3 tonight @ 1.250v and after an hour of playing I pulled off my side panel and hit the back of the Vreg's with my IR temp reader and it was a lot hotter than I expected.







The ones farthest away from the pcie slot were the coolest around 70c and they got hotter as you got closer to the pcie slot ending at 79c. This is and sc acx card stock bios just the AB hack.

Would a back plate help cool that down?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Update 08/28/2013


[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club

MSI GTX 780 lighting vBios is done









Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Lightning LN2
Version 80.10.3A.00.49
Base core clock 1137Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 27% as default bios
Fan can bump to 100% as default bios
Power target by defaul 100% to be announced








Testing phase
Quote:


> Update 08/28/2013


----------



## Cyclops

Hey, I've got a question. I'm sorry if this has been asked before.

I was looking at your Rev 3 Bios mod and I noticed that my card's BIOS version is "80.10.37.00.05". It wasn't listed under the three BIOS files that was in the Rev 3 section. Am I still able to flash my card? Which file should I use? I have reference gigabyte cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Hey, I've got a question. I'm sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> I was looking at your Rev 3 Bios mod and I noticed that my card's BIOS version is "80.10.37.00.05". It wasn't listed under the three BIOS files that was in the Rev 3 section. Am I still able to flash my card? Which file should I use? I have reference gigabyte cards.


any rev 3 with "Ref" = reference


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any rev 3 with "Ref" = reference


Sweet, thanks. Keep up the great work


----------



## Cyclops

I've been reading through the thread and some of the guides and it occurred to me that vdroop is happening when you're close to the power target. With the 340 Watt power target that I would get with your custom BIOS, will I really need Zawarudo's vdroop fix considering I probably won't come close to that limit?


----------



## Cyclops

God damn it. The flash went bad. I used the commands that I was suppose to use:

Nvflash --protectoff

and

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom

I only flashed my 1st card (I have 3) and after the restart, the system refused to boot so I had to kill the first card via the PCI-E lane switch. I booted into windows with the second card but I can not enable the first card since that's what the board will try to boot from when it's installed and enabled.

What am I suppose to do? I can't take the loop apart, it took me four weeks to bleed it completely and I can't go through with it again.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> God damn it. The flash went bad. I used the commands that I was suppose to use:
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> and
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> 
> I only flashed my 1st card (I have 3) and after the restart, the system refused to boot so I had to kill the first card via the PCI-E lane switch. I booted into windows with the second card but I can not enable the first card since that's what the board will try to boot from when it's installed and enabled.
> 
> What am I suppose to do? I can't take the loop apart, it took me four weeks to bleed it completely and I can't go through with it again.


Can you select which card within the BIOS and move your monitor cables accordingly?

What kind of ASIC are you newer guys seeing? I'm considering getting a destroying my wallet and getting a Lightning, or just purchasing a used reference card from the market place, but I would like to know if ASICs are consistently better recently.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> MSI GTX 780 lighting vBios is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Lightning LN2
> Version 80.10.3A.00.49
> 
> Testing phase


Can you use it with reference card? Also how does AB voltage recognize and working ?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Can you select which card within the BIOS and move your monitor cables accordingly?


No, can't select any


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> No, can't select any


Don't panic. You can flash it back. Go to the front page download the nvflash for DOS and windows system files a create the usb bootable . Put your stock bios or whatever bios you are using into the usb bootable drive . Restart the pc go to Bios and set to boot to external, usb drive any option that point to usb drive. In my case I press F11 to choose boot order. Use the same command as usual.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't panic. You can flash it back. Go to the front page download the nvflash for DOS and windows system files a create the usb bootable . Put your stock bios or whatever bios you are using into the usb bootable drive . Restart the pc go to Bios and set to boot to external, usb drive any option that point to usb drive. In my case I press F11 to choose boot order. Use the same command as usual.


I'll try that. Do you have any idea why the BIOS flash would fail? I followed the guide step by step and I've done it before as well. I don't understand why it failed.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't panic. You can flash it back. Go to the front page download the nvflash for DOS and windows system files a create the usb bootable . Put your stock bios or whatever bios you are using into the usb bootable drive . Restart the pc go to Bios and set to boot to external, usb drive any option that point to usb drive. In my case I press F11 to choose boot order. Use the same command as usual.


This guy is a bloody legend....Even tho i havnt used your bios (scared to flash my cards) i love your work....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I'll try that. Do you have any idea why the BIOS flash would fail? I followed the guide step by step and I've done it before as well. I don't understand why it failed.


Yup. You may have not read it here before. Do you remember when EVGA released the .37 bios update at they forum. So at that time .37 bios was the letast bios we have know from them. But when they started to ship those new bath gpu with the .3A bios many ppl here, there from everywhere touth the .3A was old bios version they started to update they gpu with .37 . But many GPU was able to flashed the .37 bios but the rest got the bad flash like you did. So you may not able to use that vBios mine but you can use others revision.

I started a thread there with this issue but never got the right answer. If you go there you will fnd my thread. And they take down the thread with all bios update without notice. They did fail so hard on this.

When did you got those GPU and what bios it did come with. Can you upload it to me please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> This guy is a bloody legend....Even tho i havnt used your bios (scared to flash my cards) i love your work....


Thank you bro.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yup. You may have not read it here before. Do you remember when EVGA released the .37 bios update at they forum. So at that time .37 bios was the letast bios we have know from them. But when they started to ship those new bath gpu with the .3A bios many ppl here, there from everywhere touth the .3A was old bios version they started to update they gpu with .37 . But many GPU was able to flashed the .37 bios but the rest got the bad flash like you did. So you may not able to use that vBios mine but you can use others revision.
> 
> I started a thread there with this issue but never got the right answer. If you go there you will fnd my thread. And they take down the thread with all bios update without notice. They did fail so hard on this.
> 
> When did you got those GPU and what bios it did come with. Can you upload it to me please.


I see, thanks for the explanation. I hope I can use the other BIOSs to flash my cards.

I bought my cards about 3 months ago from Newegg. Here's the original BIOS:

http://www.gamefront.com/files/23653716/GK110.7z

Is there something abnormal about this particular BIOS?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Can you use it with reference card? Also how does AB voltage recognize and working ?


I only played with that bios a bit only. Yes you can flash it on reference GPU but fan profile is different, it has lower rpm than reference gpu. Even with a custom high fan profile it does spin a bit slow than normal. I had tried couple time to incorporate the reference fan profile into a dual fan cooler like acx, msi or gigabyte but I fail . So if you are under water or have a place with good room temp it does not make different. Otherwise you will going to run hot. This is why many people here are complain about it. they just come download and flash. They don't read things or ask like you did.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *i think its time you add me to the quad club ....yeah ....
> 
> gigabyte gtx 780 quad sli
> 
> *


i dont seem to be added to the 1st page ---- club


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I see, thanks for the explanation. I hope I can use the other BIOSs to flash my cards.
> 
> I bought my cards about 3 months ago from Newegg. Here's the original BIOS:
> 
> http://www.gamefront.com/files/23653716/GK110.7z
> 
> Is there something abnormal about this particular BIOS?


This is what I like to find out. Thank you. I will keep you update on this. Sorry for the bad flash.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i dont seem to be added to the 1st page ---- club


Pardon again. You are my shadow always behind me or in front if me lol. Sorry brother for the past days I have been busy doing too many task at the same time. Im going to do it soon . Can you make the write up and pm me with it. I should be in bed now. lol


----------



## Cyclops

I can't flash the old BIOS. The system simply won't post with the first graphics card enabled. If I disable it, it will post by using the second GPU. I don't know what to do. I tried to switch the top card back on just before the flash but it still isn't recognized.


----------



## Cyclops

I managed to fix it but it was an absolute mission. I had just enough excess tube on either side of the GPU section to enable me to move all three cards two slots lower. I put another GPU on the top PCI-E slot, booted from that card and flashed the broken 780.

Lesson learned. Never flash the top card first.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to fix it but it was an absolute mission. I had just enough excess tube on either side of the GPU section to enable me to move all three cards two slots lower. I put another GPU on the top PCI-E slot, booted from that card and flashed the broken 780.
> 
> Lesson learned. Never flash the top card first.


Glad you got it sorted bud








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> So I played some BF3 tonight @ 1.250v and after an hour of playing I pulled off my side panel and hit the back of the Vreg's with my IR temp reader and it was a lot hotter than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones farthest away from the pcie slot were the coolest around 70c and they got hotter as you got closer to the pcie slot ending at 79c. This is and sc acx card stock bios just the AB hack.
> 
> Would a back plate help cool that down?


I'd think a backplate, asuming it's not in contact with the VRMs, would only restrict airflow and you would see a rise in temps. I'm so tempted to try this as well with my ACX SC, but I'd like to find out what the safe temp range is for the VRM. Does anyone have any experience/info on safe temp ranges for GPU VRMs? *FTW 420?*







I assume, like anything, the hotter it runs the quicker it will lose it's efficiency and the shorter it's lifespan will be, but I'd like to know just how much.

What temps were you getting on your core after the hour of BF3? Were your fans set to 100%? The reason I ask is that I have a wind tunnel of a case and an AC unit sitting about 6 feet away from it, so during extended BF3 sessions my card rarely breaks 60C @70% fan speed. 1215 core/3202 mem 1.212v. I'd love to be somewhere around 1267-1280 range on the core. I know it will only net me a small fps boost, but a few fps would make a world of difference in helping to maintain a min of 100fps in BF3 (100hz lighboost profile). This new ASUS VG248QE monitor I got to make my 780 purchase seem justified, is incredible for motion clarity (at any fps above your refresh rate) but some maps I'm averaging 97-98fps so it kinda kills the motion clarity when you're dropping below the refresh rate. It's not as bad as dropping under 60fps on a 60hz monitor, but it still sucks









Great job on the thread/bios'/tech support Skyn3t


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Pardon again. You are my shadow always behind me or in front if me lol. Sorry brother for the past days I have been busy doing too many task at the same time. Im going to do it soon . Can you make the write up and pm me with it. I should be in bed now. lol










the evil shadow ...lollllllllllll ..










*muhd86 with gigabyte windforce 3 edition quad gtx 780*


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Glad you got it sorted bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think a backplate, asuming it's not in contact with the VRMs, would only restrict airflow and you would see a rise in temps. I'm so tempted to try this as well with my ACX SC, but I'd like to find out what the safe temp range is for the VRM. Does anyone have any experience/info on safe temp ranges for GPU VRMs? *FTW 420?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume, like anything, the hotter it runs the quicker it will lose it's efficiency and the shorter it's lifespan will be, but I'd like to know just how much.
> 
> What temps were you getting on your core after the hour of BF3? Were your fans set to 100%? The reason I ask is that I have a wind tunnel of a case and an AC unit sitting about 6 feet away from it, so during extended BF3 sessions my card rarely breaks 60C @70% fan speed. 1215 core/3202 mem 1.212v. I'd love to be somewhere around 1267-1280 range on the core. I know it will only net me a small fps boost, but a few fps would make a world of difference in helping to maintain a min of 100fps in BF3 (100hz lighboost profile). This new ASUS VG248QE monitor I got to make my 780 purchase seem justified, is incredible for motion clarity (at any fps above your refresh rate) but some maps I'm averaging 97-98fps so it kinda kills the motion clarity when you're dropping below the refresh rate. It's not as bad as dropping under 60fps on a 60hz monitor, but it still sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the thread/bios'/tech support Skyn3t


1215 on the core and 3071 mem. It will boost a little higher but it is a stock bios so it jumps all over the place.
So busy right now I dont have time to flash V3 back on. Probably this weekend.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I managed to fix it but it was an absolute mission. I had just enough excess tube on either side of the GPU section to enable me to move all three cards two slots lower. I put another GPU on the top PCI-E slot, booted from that card and flashed the broken 780.
> 
> Lesson learned. Never flash the top card first.


I need write up a guide with more than one gpu flash and ips monitor. A lot ppl getting stuck on it. Also I need to add this to the front page.

This is the command to flash each individual GPU
nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2
nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #3
nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #4


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need write up a guide with more than one gpu flash and ips monitor. A lot ppl getting stuck on it. Also I need to add this to the front page.
> 
> This is the command to flash each individual GPU
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2
> nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #3
> nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #4


That's a good idea. Any news on that Gigabyte 780 BIOS that I sent you? Is it different than the rest of the reference cards?


----------



## Vapochilled

Hello,  skyn3t,

Finally back home!
I can see you've doing an excellent development and support to the other guys here.
I was out of my country.
There are so many new BIOS updates and news in the last 3 weeks that i really need your help to take the best juice out of my card.

Let me put some details to remind you about my specs:
- Gigabyte WF3 OC GTX 780
- Reference board
- Samsung memory (confirmed)
- Homemade waterblock
- swiftech cooper sinks in all over the card: Memory + vrms + back of the VRM's (i had more than 20 sinks available so.. just used them)
- PowerSupply - SeaSonic X1200W

Would you please point me out the best Bios to use for the above setup?
Im currently using the 3A BIOS from techInferno.
Both your BIOS rev3 and rev1 also worked before.
Should i give it a try to MSI bios youve just uploaded yesterday?
Or should i go for the 440W bios?

I'm planing to try the 1.250 or 1.325 tweak since im on water + good sinks + fan blowing air there.

What would be the best bios to do it?
Do these new bios (the one from MSI for example)... do they bring power limit corrections or something?

Apreciate once again your work and support!


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which makes sense based on the reviews. I'm guesstimating my rig is ~1000w at the wall, which translates to ~850-900w. Waiting on my new ram to show so I can go back and return the old one. I'll pick up a new kill-a-watt there.
> 
> I'm really starting to lose hope in SB-E/IB-E "more cores for future proof idea". I want to switch to 3.0 and i can easily switch to an IB for cheap or Haswell. Though, the good haswell boards are ~$400+, what's up w/ that?!?!!? That's high end LGA2011 territory. Might just bite the bullet and pick up a cheap 3570k and delid that sucker.


You can upgrade to 3.0 so long as ur hardware is 3.0 capable. SB-E and x79 boards are 3.0 capable. its just that 3.0 is dissabled software side by default and runs at 2.0. You need to download the 3.0 activation program to make some changes to the registry. Then you will be running at 3.0


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Anyone running 780(s) using a universal WB? How are temps?

EDIT: 39 more for a classified HC:


----------



## Pheonix777z

Stumbled upon this a minute ago, http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-3gb-pci-express-3-0-hdmi-msi-twin-frozr-oc-includes-free-1643739

*Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 MSI Twin Frozr. £469.99 includes free game using voucher code.*

Amazing price, grab it while the voucher lasts !!!!!!!


----------



## MunneY

Holy crap... The Lightnings are 800$ forget that...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Holy crap... The Lightnings are 800$ forget that...


Yeah but you have no idea how good is this puppy in good hands. Price may be salted a bit but performance is incredible. I think those reviews out there had left some good think covered by market but the true power will be unleashed. I have a good felling about this GPU.

I may get one of those.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yeah but you have no idea how good is this puppy in good hands. Price may be salted a bit but performance is incredible. I think those reviews out there had left some good think covered by market but the true power will be unleashed. I have a good felling about this GPU.
> 
> I may get one of those.


Yeah but by the time you add a block to it you are WELL within Titan range... You can get a used Titan on here for sub $800

To me, I'd rather have my stock card and a block, or a classy and a block...


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Holy crap... The Lightnings are 800$ forget that...


I have just ordered mine for 588 Euros with VAT and shipping included.







(we got high VAT in germany 19%)


----------



## unrealx77

hi
i have an EVGA ACX SC with stock bios, i want to flash with the Skyn3t ACX bios, i use the command

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom

or

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom

thanks


----------



## rob3342421

Got an Asus GTX 780 DCU 2 the other week but my motherboard died so I haven't been able to play with it yet


----------



## Difunto

its $769.99 i think that last pic is from newegg in canada
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127754


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> its $769.99 i think that last pic is from newegg in canada
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127754


Correct. It is off the Canadian site.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unrealx77*
> 
> hi
> i have an EVGA ACX SC with stock bios, i want to flash with the Skyn3t ACX bios, i use the command
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> 
> or
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> 
> thanks


As the instructions say under the bios that you downloaded, use the second option. dont forget to turn eprom security off to be on safe side


----------



## doctakedooty

So got a new psu in today tested my components and turns out my newest evga gtx 780 sc was the actual culprit taking my power supplys life. Tested all 3 cards one at a time and the newest one would cause the power supply to go into protect. So returning all 3 cards since there a week old or less. Should I buy the dual bios GTX 780 Classys or the GTX 780 Lightnings? I do more benching then games.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Hello,  skyn3t,
> 
> Finally back home!
> I can see you've doing an excellent development and support to the other guys here.
> I was out of my country.
> There are so many new BIOS updates and news in the last 3 weeks that i really need your help to take the best juice out of my card.
> 
> Let me put some details to remind you about my specs:
> - Gigabyte WF3 OC GTX 780
> - Reference board
> - Samsung memory (confirmed)
> - Homemade waterblock
> - swiftech cooper sinks in all over the card: Memory + vrms + back of the VRM's (i had more than 20 sinks available so.. just used them)
> - PowerSupply - SeaSonic X1200W
> 
> Would you please point me out the best Bios to use for the above setup?
> Im currently using the 3A BIOS from techInferno.
> Both your BIOS rev3 and rev1 also worked before.
> Should i give it a try to MSI bios youve just uploaded yesterday?
> Or should i go for the 440W bios?
> 
> I'm planing to try the 1.250 or 1.325 tweak since im on water + good sinks + fan blowing air there.
> 
> What would be the best bios to do it?
> Do these new bios (the one from MSI for example)... do they bring power limit corrections or something?
> 
> Apreciate once again your work and support!


?


----------



## TheMuskr

Looks like i had a bad bios flash for rev 3... wont boot with the card in. how do i go about re flashing it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> Looks like i had a bad bios flash for rev 3... wont boot with the card in. how do i go about re flashing it?


I got you back buddy


----------



## anticommon

So just in case my lightning's cooler ends up being terrible, are there any dwood brackets that would be floating around so as to attache a H60 or something to the card?

Edit: Also any benches with 300% TDP?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So just in case my lightning's cooler ends up being terrible, are there any dwood brackets that would be floating around so as to attache a H60 or something to the card?
> 
> Edit: Also any benches with 300% TDP?


for a lightning 300 TPD is the 95% slide







, that GPU has so much power it has 3 bios , one for emergency boot if primary bios fail to boot and LN2


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got you back buddy


You are a savior! thank you so much..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> You are a savior! thank you so much..


no problem buddy , told ya I got your back and anyone here.

now as a favor lol . I LOLEd but I'm serious fill this out please

How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> no problem buddy , told ya I got your back and anyone here.
> 
> now as a favor lol . I LOLEd but I'm serious fill this out please
> 
> How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info.


will do


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> will do


very good


----------



## Tonza

Getting today DCII GTX 780, cant wait to test it out, my black&red build will be perfect with it


----------



## anticommon

Classys are back in stock on the egg


----------



## EarlZ

Just ordered 2x Zotac 780's today and I am wondering what this vBIOS v1/2/3 on the front page?

Also is a core speed of 1215 pretty easy to achieve on a 780 ?


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Classys are back in stock on the egg


Yeah I got the auto-notify.

Broke down and ordered one. I couldn not get the $20 coupon code for the V.me thing to work, as the cart informed me that it cannot be combined with the Video game "gift". I tried to delete the game/gift, but that wasn't allowed. The upcoming Batman game.

I tried to email them to see if they can still offer that though. I want that $20 lol...

I just built my first pc. I know very little about pc's. But as I dove deeper into it lately, I realized this build actually could end up being the only shot I decide to take towards the gaming side of a pc build. I am 35, and really only got into gaming the last couple of years, and I am not sure how long I will do it.

Now I only have a 1080p monitor, but it is lightboost capable, so I want to try that. And I have been considering adding a Korean PLS as well. I do plan to occasionally hook my pc up to my tv, a 65" Panasonic plasma (60Hz 65s64), so I am not sure, but assume that would just take the same capability as putting it to my 24" 144Hz Asus vg248Qe.

I always try to find value one way or the other. I assume resell value on these will be good in relation to whatever they sell for at that future time. I assume this card will last me a pretty long time. I am assuming I will not have to dedicate any thought towards upgrading for at least 2 years, but I of all people really don't know. But that right there is value. Just sounds relaxing, honestly, not worrying about upgrading the gpu anytime soon. I feared I would have done that with lesser cards. Having said that, it would be nice if this card could last me 4 years, if I am still gaming by then.

Hope it gets here ASAP, but with the holiday weekend, 2 day Shoprunner shipping could end up being next Wed or something.

But having finally selected the final major piece to my already built pc, I now am really looking forward to trying some things out, both gaming and hobby wise. Once I get over the price, I think I will be pleasantly satisfied.


----------



## Cobrah

Just got my 780 the other day, here is what ive come up with so far btw buy this card lol its amazing







it all has been ran multiple times and hrs of gaming stable


----------



## tinuz97

Guys is there a page that i compare my Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Score?
There is a page on oc.net Official Top 30 Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Scores but that is 175 pages, and no scores from a single 780 in the op, all sli or higher.

I want to know if my score is low,medium. high etc.
So maybey one of your guys has a idea if there is a heaven 4.0 topic here on oc for single gtx 780?

This is my score @ the moment, settings are battlefield 3 stable (did not try higher for heaven 4.0)

1228mhz gpu, 3.454 MHz ddr, inno3d gtx 780 ichill herculez, with v3 bios, 1.250volt with vdroop in afterburner.

Score: http://www.weerstationberghem.nl/gtx780/Unigine.html

And this is my firestrike run: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/797933


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Guys is there a page that i compare my Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Score?
> There is a page on oc.net Official Top 30 Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Scores but that is 175 pages, and no scores from a single 780 in the op, all sli or higher.
> 
> I want to know if my score is low,medium. high etc.
> So maybey one of your guys has a idea if there is a heaven 4.0 topic here on oc for single gtx 780?
> 
> This is my score @ the moment, settings are battlefield 3 stable (did not try higher for heaven 4.0)
> 
> 1228mhz gpu, 3.454 MHz ddr, inno3d gtx 780 ichill herculez, with v3 bios, 1.250volt with vdroop in afterburner.
> 
> Score: http://www.weerstationberghem.nl/gtx780/Unigine.html
> 
> And this is my firestrike run: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/797933


Heaven is getting a little aged .... most of the "newer" 780 gtx folks are now running the Valley benchmark.

People post single GPU scores in the "Top 30 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Scores". Single GPU runs are not being ranked, but I think they are working on having a similar rank format as other Top 30 benchmark threads with Tabs for different GPU configurations.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So just in case my lightning's cooler ends up being terrible, are there any dwood brackets that would be floating around so as to attache a H60 or something to the card?
> 
> Edit: Also any benches with 300% TDP?


http://keplerdynamics.com/sigmacool/


----------



## Tonza

Have been testing couple hours my new DCII 780... So far its been gaming stable at 1241 core (stock 1.162V), much better overclocker than my previous reference which did 1203 core (not always game stable) with custom bios and 1.212V







Need to tweak out more! Which bios i should use for DCII? (using stock for now).


----------



## trelokomio58

@skyn3t
Two days ago i bougt my new card gtx780 (reference model) and i flash the card the "skyn3t-37-Ref bios".

The card works great with that bios, but today i saw, this bios removed from the page, because "during the GPU incompatibility.It need to be revised."..
I must flash the card with an othrer bios, because this have a problem an will damage my card or no problem at all??

Please answer if i must re-flush the card again, or no problem if i stay with the skyn3t-37-Ref bios??

I tried to my card and the "skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC." bios, but for same reason i have no boot with that bios!

Thanks in advance!

sorry for my engish, i did my best


----------



## Cyclops

Lagzor


----------



## Cyclops

Lagzor


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> @skyn3t
> Two days ago i bougt my new card gtx780 (reference model) and i flash the card the "skyn3t-37-Ref bios".
> 
> The card works great with that bios, but today i saw, this bios removed from the page, because "during the GPU incompatibility.It need to be revised."..
> I must flash the card with an othrer bios, because this have a problem an will damage my card or no problem at all??
> 
> Please answer if i must re-flush the card again, or no problem if i stay with the skyn3t-37-Ref bios??
> 
> I tried to my card and the "skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC." bios, but for same reason i have no boot with that bios!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> sorry for my engish, i did my best


Just be patient man, it's probably being revised due to some issues.


----------



## Venom95

Just order my 780 last night!!


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Just be patient man, it's probably being revised due to some issues.


Iam patient no problem at all!

My card works great with the "skyn3t-37-Ref bios", but this bios removed from the page because of this ""during the GPU incompatibility.It need to be revised."".
I want to ask, if I must remove this bios from my card because of this.

skyn3t??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> @skyn3t
> Two days ago i bougt my new card gtx780 (reference model) and i flash the card the "skyn3t-37-Ref bios".
> 
> The card works great with that bios, but today i saw, this bios removed from the page, because "during the GPU incompatibility.It need to be revised."..
> I must flash the card with an othrer bios, because this have a problem an will damage my card or no problem at all??
> 
> Please answer if i must re-flush the card again, or no problem if i stay with the skyn3t-37-Ref bios??
> 
> I tried to my card and the "skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC." bios, but for same reason i have no boot with that bios!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> sorry for my engish, i did my best


The only reason i had removed that bios from the first page was many ppl with issue when flashing rev3 .37 vBios . Like I explained it before I will going down the road again.

My GPU can be flashed with any bios I don't have any issue when flashing it.

For ex:

TheMuskr GPU. cannot run .37 vbios but he can run 3A vbios or .36

trelokomio58 GPU you can run .37 vbios but you cannot run 3A vbios but im sure you can run .36

This is the problem when the new Memory support elpida show up and the .37 bios mobo compatibility .

New batch of 780 came out with .3A bios. As far as I know and if you search at evga forum. Lot's of ppl would no able to boot into windows or even post like happen with Cyclops last night. I had to guide hiim and remote flash his gpu back to normal. So just be carefully when flash vbios make sure you have a usb bootable with nvflash for dos in it and working bios or vbios for emergency flashing just to be safe. Im preparing a write up to the front page what can happen and how you solve it. I have done many remote flash but some day no one going to reach me in time for help . The better support is to read and be the support when help needed . Like I said before I can and I wil stand for each of you when help needs. Some ppl think the front page has too much info they got lost there lol this is laziness go read. What could happen if was not too much Info there or no Info at all.? Than you be lost.

So be safe and this weekend is mine got put my rig back and lot's more work to do.

For the msi lightning I already have the vbios done but I cannot release it yet. But I Will. So be patient.
sky has life too.









Sorry for my typ0 phone sucks.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The only reason i had removed that bios from the first page was many ppl with issue when flashing rev3 .37 vBios . Like I explained it before I will going down the road again.
> 
> My GPU can be flashed with any bios I don't have any issue when flashing it.
> 
> For ex:
> 
> Cyclops GPU. cannot run .37 vbios but he can run 3A vbios or .36
> 
> trelokomio58 GPU you can run .37 vbios but you cannot run 3A vbios but im sure you can run .36
> 
> This is the problem when the new Memory support elpida show up and the .37 bios mobo compatibility .
> 
> New batch of 780 came out with .3A bios. As far as I know and if you search at evga forum. Lot's of ppl would no able to boot into windows or even post like happen with Cyclops last night. I had to guide hiim and remote flash his gpu back to normal. So just be carefully when flash vbios make sure you have a usb bootable with nvflash for dos in it and working bios or vbios for emergency flashing just to be safe. Im preparing a write up to the front page what can happen and how you solve it. I have done many remote flash but some day no one going to reach me in time for help . The better support is to read and be the support when help needed . Like I said before I can and I wil stand for each of you when help needs. Some ppl think the front page has too much info they got lost there lol this is laziness go read. What could happen if was not too much Info there or no Info at all.? Than you be lost.
> 
> So be safe and this weekend is mine got put my rig back and lot's more work to do.
> 
> For the msi lightning I already have the vbios done but I cannot release it yet. But I Will. So be patient.
> sky has life too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my typ0 phone sucks.


Thank you for the replay!
You have right, i can run .36 bios toο!!(80.10.*36*.00.02 was my stock bios)..

The skyn3t-37-Ref-OC is work just perfect to my card, no problem at all!

The strange thing is, im not able to run "skyn3t-3A-Ref-OC" (i try to flash the card 3 times with this, and the system no boot) but i am able to run the "skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT" bios with no problem, ( except the fan speed is low rpm with this bios, and the card is to hot).
Thiw is strange i thing:thinking:

I stay for now with .37 Βios because is perfect for my, i can hit 1300+mhz core with this, without throttle!!!

Keep the good work skyn3t


----------



## FiveEYZ

is there any recommended vBios if im going water?

these are my cards:
Evga GTX 780 sc ACX bios:80.10.36.00.80 (P2083-0020)
Evga GTX 780 sc ACX bios:80.10.3A.00.80 (P2083-0020)
and both are currently flashed with HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz(works best on air for me).

or should i just use a hydro vBios?


----------



## anticommon

So someone tried to charge me over 15k for my lightning... had to make a few phone calls and eventually got it all sorted out though. Now I play the waiting game...


----------



## valkyrie743

hey guys, i just got my evga gtx 780 sc ACX !!!! im loving it so far
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f7rwz/ add me to the list please









i have a question though. gpz-z says that my cards ASIC is 77% wanted to know if this is good for these cards. my gtx 680 i just sold had a ASIC of 82%

other question i have is that, i just ran heaven benchmark as well as 3dmark vantage with my MSI afterburner overlay running. i noticed that my gpu's usage was hitting around 95-99% but the board power TDP would never go past 85% (would hover around 81% most of the time) i wanted to know if this is normal? when benchmarking my 680, they would both hit 100% easy. being that the 780 is a titan with a graphic cluster disabled, is it not going higher because the card is just overbuilt and just will take more to reach its TDP?

here is the vally benchmark from Unigine running for a good 10 minutes. 88% os the TDP and 58% is fan speed. 98% is usage


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> hey guys, i just got my evga gtx 780 sc ACX !!!! im loving it so far
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f7rwz/ add me to the list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question though. gpz-z says that my cards ASIC is 77% wanted to know if this is good for these cards. my gtx 680 i just sold had a ASIC of 82%
> 
> other question i have is that, i just ran heaven benchmark as well as 3dmark vantage with my MSI afterburner overlay running. i noticed that my gpu's usage was hitting around 95-99% but the board power TDP would never go past 85% (would hover around 81% most of the time) i wanted to know if this is normal? when benchmarking my 680, they would both hit 100% easy. being that the 780 is a titan with a graphic cluster disabled, is it not going higher because the card is just overbuilt and just will take more to reach its TDP?
> 
> here is the vally benchmark from Unigine running for a good 10 minutes. 88% os the TDP and 58% is fan speed. 98% is usage


Try adding a couple mhz through afterburner.









If you have already done that then I am at a loss...


----------



## valkyrie743

i have not overclocked it yet so i guess that im not hitting the TDP with stock clocks. if i overclock it ill start to see it hit 100? if so this is nice. my 680 @ stock clockings always hit 100 TDP.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> i have not overclocked it yet so i guess that im not hitting the TDP with stock clocks. if i overclock it ill start to see it hit 100? if so this is nice. my 680 @ stock clockings always hit 100 TDP.


You look to be in a good place to get some great overclocks, at least 1200mhz I'd assume. However you might be stuck in one of those cases where even if you set your TDP at say 100% or 106% your card might only ever bring you to 88 or 94% respectively. Either that or afterburner is reporting your TDP wrongly.


----------



## valkyrie743

well i may test some overclocking out in a little. it is running really cool so im thinking i just got lucky and have allot of head room to work with. cause temps are not going past 67C after 15 minutes of heaven on STOCK fan speed/curve which imo is nuts. my 680 would hit 78C stock speed/fancurve at stock clockings.


----------



## YounGMessiah

What are a couple peoples temperatures for stock bios on ACX? Then also what are some temperatures for anyone with modded ACX bios?


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> What are a couple peoples temperatures for stock bios on ACX? Then also what are some temperatures for anyone with modded ACX bios?


BF3: 55-60C around 70% fan speed; 1215mhz core.

Valley suicide runs: 68C with 100% fan speed; 1241mhz core.

Vcore: 1.212v

Ambient temp 17-19C

This is with the second revision of the TI bios.


----------



## untitled

Hey guys, I'm currently saving up to buy a HOF 780, but my power supply only has one 6+2 connector, (OCZ ModXSteam 600 watt), the other is a 6 pin. Do I need to buy another power supply to use this card? Any chance I could just use two 6 pins in it to make it work?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm currently saving up to buy a HOF 780, but my power supply only has one 6+2 connector, (OCZ ModXSteam 600 watt), the other is a 6 pin. Do I need to buy another power supply to use this card? Any chance I could just use two 6 pins in it to make it work?


the GPU comes with 4 pin molex to 8 pin adapter



better of getting a new PSU I already blow up two of those







It won't give the juice that its says. shika can tell you better than me.


----------



## valkyrie743

post what model PSU you have. have to make sure you have enough amps on your 12V rail.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> better of getting a new PSU I already blow up two of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't give the juice that its says. shika can tell you better than me.


This.

IF you plan on running high end components, make sure you have a great psu.

Selling one if anyone is interested


----------



## Killa Cam

well, it took me a lil over 2 months to get over the smexy reference cooler. now, its time to take a dive...


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> BF3: 55-60C around 70% fan speed; 1215mhz core.
> 
> Valley suicide runs: 68C with 100% fan speed; 1241mhz core.
> 
> Vcore: 1.212v
> 
> Ambient temp 17-19C
> 
> This is with the second revision of the TI bios.


Thanks anyone else with ACX temperatures? Stock or modded


----------



## valkyrie743

stock bios and stock fan speed/curve (not overclocked) evga 780 SC ACX

temps running vally or heaven for more than 10 minutes never past 67C room is probably 68F or so (with ac that goes on and off for that temp)
if you want a special request, ill run something right now and let you know what i get

case im running is antec 900V2 with stock fans. all fans are on the low setting (each fan has a 3 fan speed switch)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So someone tried to charge me over 15k for my lightning... had to make a few phone calls and eventually got it all sorted out though. Now I play the waiting game...


GOOD LORD. Peso to USD confusion?


----------



## maneil99

My GPU stopped at somepoint downclocking at idle, any ideas?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> My GPU stopped at somepoint downclocking at idle, any ideas?


Did you happen to enable K-boost? Or become a victim of a folding/bit coin farming virus?


----------



## EarlZ

I have a silverstone 850watts gold, I suppose this should be fine to power 780's in SLI if I limit my OC to something like 1215Ghz core.. assumed I even reach that speed..


----------



## FiveEYZ

Got the evga backplate to fit with my EK block with some modification to the screws.


----------



## Rakunvar

Anyone have the 300% Plimit bios for the GTX 780 Lightnings by chance? The one I tried didnt match the card apparently?.. V29611L1

Getting frustrated with the cards performance tbh, especially after waiting so long..


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did you happen to enable K-boost? Or become a victim of a folding/bit coin farming virus?


Went back to normal, weird, not sure what happened


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The only reason i had removed that bios from the first page was many ppl with issue when flashing rev3 .37 vBios . Like I explained it before I will going down the road again.
> 
> My GPU can be flashed with any bios I don't have any issue when flashing it.
> 
> For ex:
> 
> *Cyclops GPU. cannot run .37 vbios but he can run 3A vbios or .36*
> 
> trelokomio58 GPU you can run .37 vbios but you cannot run 3A vbios but im sure you can run .36
> 
> This is the problem when the new Memory support elpida show up and the .37 bios mobo compatibility .
> 
> New batch of 780 came out with .3A bios. As far as I know and if you search at evga forum. Lot's of ppl would no able to boot into windows or even post like happen with Cyclops last night. I had to guide hiim and remote flash his gpu back to normal. So just be carefully when flash vbios make sure you have a usb bootable with nvflash for dos in it and working bios or vbios for emergency flashing just to be safe. Im preparing a write up to the front page what can happen and how you solve it. I have done many remote flash but some day no one going to reach me in time for help . The better support is to read and be the support when help needed . Like I said before I can and I wil stand for each of you when help needs. Some ppl think the front page has too much info they got lost there lol this is laziness go read. What could happen if was not too much Info there or no Info at all.? Than you be lost..


Actually, its the 3A BIOS that I flashed which went wrong. I never tried 37 or 36


----------



## unrealx77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> As the instructions say under the bios that you downloaded, use the second option. dont forget to turn eprom security off to be on safe side


thank you
ACX 1285Mhz @ 1.219v ... perfect for me


----------



## Rakunvar

*NVM on the GTX 780 Lightning 300% Pwrlimit bios as I used SkyN3t's method posted here to push the bios and it worked great! Actually gave me a 327% Pwrlimit with Nvidia Inspector.*


----------



## Dangur

326.80 any good or still buggy?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> stock bios and stock fan speed/curve (not overclocked) evga 780 SC ACX
> 
> temps running vally or heaven for more than 10 minutes never past 67C room is probably 68F or so (with ac that goes on and off for that temp)
> if you want a special request, ill run something right now and let you know what i get
> 
> case im running is antec 900V2 with stock fans. all fans are on the low setting (each fan has a 3 fan speed switch)


Thanks so much for telling me!

I ran Valley for almost 25min and my max temperature was 79-80 C. It only hit 80 for a few seconds and it never went back, just stayed at 79. Fans were on auto and made it to 67% which is odd, but okay.

In FFXIV I have it on Ultimate or Ultra and at times I hit 80-82 C *I am on a stock BIOS ATM

Ambient room temp is about 29.5 C

I guess I need to go back to the drawing board for my airflow...

Could you run 3DMark11 for me with stock? I have only free version, so the 720 one if you have the paid version.

After that could you run Valley with an updated BIOS such as Skynets ACX 3A, that one worked great for me, just temperatures got too high..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Actually, its the 3A BIOS that I flashed which went wrong. I never tried 37 or 36


Post fixed, I was checking my remote log and you are right *TheMuskr* is the owner than don't' support .3A bios.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Post fixed, I was checking my remote log and you are right *TheMuskr* is the owner than don't' support .3A bios.


I'll try the 37 BIOS when I get home from work tonight







.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unrealx77*
> 
> thank you
> ACX 1285Mhz @ 1.219v ... perfect for me


@1285mhz with only 1,219volt, wow, you have really good gpu









What ASIC quality your gpu have??


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> @1285mhz with only 1,219volt, wow, you have really good gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ASIC quality your gpu have??


I'd say that with the LLC tweak now known a lot of people will be getting higher clocks at the "same" voltages due to lower VDroop.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'd say that with the LLC tweak now known a lot of people will be getting higher clocks at the "same" voltages due to lower VDroop.


yup like this


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'd say that with the LLC tweak now known a lot of people will be getting higher clocks at the "same" voltages due to lower VDroop.


Yes, i know that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup like this


Ηow much was the voltage at this run at 1372mhz??









What is the asic quality of the card??


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup like this


How much was the voltage at this run at 1372 mhz?









What is the asic quality of this card?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I'd say that with the LLC tweak now known a lot of people will be getting higher clocks at the "same" voltages due to lower VDroop.


Correct with Vdroop fix my card goes +3*13mhz for 24/7 1.212v...from 1202 to 1243...same for benches.
@skyn3t maybe i've told you, but for the clocks you have to hit near 84s not 80s...did you optimized your driver for Valley ? Just for reference my run @1320/+560 is 82fps...you have 1372/+570(or 580 can't remember exactly) something's wrong with your result, due to throttling or other issue ...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> @1285mhz with only 1,219volt, wow, you have really good gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ASIC quality your gpu have??


how do you measure the ASIC quality?


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> how do you measure the ASIC quality?


Right click GPU-Z's top bar


----------



## unrealx77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> @1285mhz with only 1,219volt, wow, you have really good gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ASIC quality your gpu have??


79.2%

1241Mhz @ 1.20 with bios stock


----------



## barkinos98

mine says 76.2%
overclocks has nothing to do with the ASIC rate right?


----------



## unrealx77

it seems that it is just on 700 series


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> mine says 76.2%
> overclocks has nothing to do with the ASIC rate right?


Right.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Right.


what does it have to do with then? just how much higher or lower temps and voltages have to be to get to desired overclock?


----------



## Tonza

Seems that all DCII owners are hiding in cave or something, any suggestions which bios i should use? Currently i have maxed out my overclocks in stock bios (1241 core game stable with 1.162V stock volts, which is very nice). Want to try out 1.212V, to see how much more i can get out of it







Would also wanna know how custom bios works on custom card, had reference before.


----------



## Cyclops

So I flashed one of my cards with the 37 BIOS. I can't seem to adjust clocks or voltages. No matter what I set the sliders to, it always stays at 1.15 volts and 1137 MHz. Both Afterburner and GPU-Z report the same numbers, What's going on?

Edit: ACX BIOS did the trick. The card is now adjusting correctly.


----------



## malmental

with a clock of only 1202MHz then why do you need or feel you need to flash BIOS.?
that should be obtainable with stock BIOS..

(generally speaking for me...)


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Seems that all DCII owners are hiding in cave or something, any suggestions which bios i should use? Currently i have maxed out my overclocks in stock bios (1241 core game stable with 1.162V stock volts, which is very nice). Want to try out 1.212V, to see how much more i can get out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would also wanna know how custom bios works on custom card, had reference before.


Hey mate, im another 780 DCII owner here l:thumbsups.

At the moment im using skyn3t's rev3 HOF-rev3 1137.0Mhz bios at max game/bench stable clocks of 1237 GPU core and 1802 MEM clock at 1.212 Volts. Unfortunately since its a custom PCB board card it doesn't have the NCP4206 controller which would unlock 1.3volts via Afterburner or apply the vdroop fix, so for now im currently stuck at max 1.212 Volts. Temps are really good on this card though, I haven't reached past 72c while benching or gaming for hours.

My card's ASIC score is only 69.3 but im confident with some more voltage i can squeeze the core clock to 1300mhz.

Tonza, what are you scores on the Valley benchmark at Extreme HD preset? Max i can get with my overclock is 78.7fps.

Card validation link - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5q8ar/


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> with a clock of only 1202MHz then why do you need or feel you need to flash BIOS.?
> that should be obtainable with stock BIOS..
> 
> (generally speaking for me...)


I could not get 1200 with GTX 780 SC ACX. Max black stock was 1180.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> with a clock of only 1202MHz then why do you need or feel you need to flash BIOS.?
> that should be obtainable with stock BIOS..
> 
> (generally speaking for me...)
> 
> 
> 
> I could not get 1200 with GTX 780 SC ACX. Max black stock was 1180.
Click to expand...

what's your stock base clock on your ACX.?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's your stock base clock on your ACX.?


I have a stock blower style and i can get to 1205 and 1220 respectively


----------



## malmental

modded or stock BIOS.?


----------



## MunneY

Stock....

It takes the modded bios to be able to add the memory overclock.

I'm running +300core and +400mem for benching on the 1.212


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Stock....
> 
> It takes the modded bios to be able to add the memory overclock.
> 
> I'm running +300core and +400mem for benching on the 1.212


we're about the same, what's your ASIC.?
mine is only 65%..


----------



## MunneY

I'm at the beach right now, so I don't have it around me... It'll be a few days before I can find out.


----------



## doctakedooty

My asic is 84.1% mine with the benching bios did +250 core and +450 on mem not a great oc but scored 11503 on Firestrike with single card was my best this was on air which scored me #18 for firestrike with 1 gpu going to buy 3 classifieds next week hopefully do better then my 3 superclocked ones


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> My asic is 84.1% mine with the benching bios did +250 core and +450 on mem not a great oc but scored 11503 on Firestrike with single card was my best this was on air which scored me #18 for firestrike with 1 gpu going to buy 3 classifieds next week hopefully do better then my 3 superclocked ones


whats your 3930k running at?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> whats your 3930k running at?


5ghz at the moment seeing if I can get my other 780 past that one my 3rd 780 died the first day I recieved it and took out my psu with it


----------



## NateST

Do you guys know anyway to add to the voltage memory?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Do you guys know anyway to add to the voltage memory?


unless you have a classy or lightning, then I don't think you can.


----------



## doctakedooty

So my other card couldn't do the same core or mem would only do 187 core and 380 mem definetly going classys I heard there better then the lightnings.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So my other card couldn't do the same core or mem would only do 187 core and 380 mem definetly going classys I heard there better then the lightnings.


If I thought I could get rid of mine and not lose my butt off, then I'd go classy..

I really wish I woulda held of, but hey, I'll grab EK blocks and go at it


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> If I thought I could get rid of mine and not lose my butt off, then I'd go classy..
> 
> I really wish I woulda held of, but hey, I'll grab EK blocks and go at it


I had 3 770s first sold those lost $25 each was not bad just bought my 780s less then 2 weeks ago I am shipping them back tuesday and buying classys I knew I should have got them instead but really disappointed after all the lightning stalling that they didn't beat the classy I like evga but msi really fell short this time I think


----------



## YounGMessiah

Anyone else with ACX temps? Stock and/or modded


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Anyone else with ACX temps? Stock and/or modded


What are you asking


----------



## Venom95

IS there water blocks for the classy? Feeling like maybe I bought the wrong 780 going with the PNY.. But I plan to water cool..


----------



## swanga

Hey guys,

I am a new owner of a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. Something is bothering me a little bit. GPU and MEM clocks will fluctuate on game loads (pictures attached). So will GPU usage. I have to press the boost button on and off to get it to go to 100% load clocks. Does anyone happen to know the reason for this? Thanks in advance!




EDIT:

I want to add that I turned off core parking and HPET.


----------



## barkinos98

does anyone fold here?
i cant get over 60k at the 7625 WU and people keep saying i should be getting 150k or so, just wondering if its my card or people telling me wrong stuff


----------



## Nemessss

What GTX 780 do you recommand for SLI? Classified ACX, Lightning or HOF?

No point to get a GTX TITAN with 6gb of vram @1080p/1440p even for modded games or next gen titles?


----------



## lilchronic

^^ lightning's just so we can see how they match up to the classy's


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> What are you asking


I already asked it 0_o, just temperatures of any runs, idles whatever is easier. Im trying to see if mine is just running hotter than others


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Anyone else with ACX temps? Stock and/or modded


Mine idle at 35C (top card) and 30C (bottom card). Load is around 75C top, 65C bottom


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a new owner of a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. Something is bothering me a little bit. GPU and MEM clocks will fluctuate on game loads (pictures attached). So will GPU usage. I have to press the boost button on and off to get it to go to 100% load clocks. Does anyone happen to know the reason for this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I want to add that I turned off core parking and HPET.


I had this same thing happen to me and unfortunately had to return the card.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a new owner of a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. Something is bothering me a little bit. GPU and MEM clocks will fluctuate on game loads (pictures attached). So will GPU usage. I have to press the boost button on and off to get it to go to 100% load clocks. Does anyone happen to know the reason for this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I want to add that I turned off core parking and HPET.


I contacted the galaxy rep. He might be able to help.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a new owner of a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. Something is bothering me a little bit. GPU and MEM clocks will fluctuate on game loads (pictures attached). So will GPU usage. I have to press the boost button on and off to get it to go to 100% load clocks. Does anyone happen to know the reason for this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I want to add that I turned off core parking and HPET.


Are you running it at stock bios ? if yes I like to see fluctuation on Precision X, post it here before rm it


----------



## woomdawg

I want to thank Skyn3t for your hard work and giving us these great tools









I am using REV3 SC ACX with the AB tweak and I just hit my best score yet.



You are the man, thanks !!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I want to thank Skyn3t for your hard work and giving us these great tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using REV3 SC ACX with the AB tweak and I just hit my best score yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the man, thanks !!


you still can do more . keep push it


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you still can do more . keep push it


So far on my reference card my highest valley run was just over 3300, with 1.3v and the LLC soft mod. These cards can go really far if you're willing to push. I might try 3dmark11 against with LLC and see what it can do.


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Are you running it at stock bios ? if yes I like to see fluctuation on Precision X, post it here before rm it


Yep stock everything. Here is the screenshot of fluctuation on Precision X. It did not immediately start fluctuating...probably took 8 minutes or so to start doing it. I was playing WoW at the time idling in town.


Also another weird thing I just noticed...when clocks do work at 100%, it takes a couple minutes for it to get to 2D clocks after alt tabbing out...shouldn't that be an immediate thing?


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you still can do more . keep push it


I don't have water yet so pushing the VRM's much more makes me nervous. No one can give me any kind of ballpark numbers on how hot is to hot for the VRM's. I have looked all over and can not find anything.

I might try the VDROOP fix but I have one question. If I do the VDROOP fix it does not lock it at 1.3v right? It will lock it at what ever voltage I set, correct?

I love this site I have floated all over the net over the last few years trying to learn all this stuff, and I am far from an expert but overclock.net rocks:thumb:


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> So far on my reference card my highest valley run was just over 3300, with 1.3v and the LLC soft mod. These cards can go really far if you're willing to push. I might try 3dmark11 against with LLC and see what it can do.


Are you on air?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Are you on air?


Yes.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I don't have water yet so pushing the VRM's much more makes me nervous. No one can give me any kind of ballpark numbers on how hot is to hot for the VRM's. I have looked all over and can not find anything.
> 
> I might try the VDROOP fix but I have one question. If I do the VDROOP fix it does not lock it at 1.3v right? It will lock it at what ever voltage I set, correct?
> 
> I love this site I have floated all over the net over the last few years trying to learn all this stuff, and I am far from an expert but overclock.net rocks:thumb:


No. It will not lock or up your voltage , only msi softmod will lock in whatever voltage you set. Even with 1.212v you can push your gpu more try it before move to 1.3


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No. It will not lock or up your voltage , only msi softmod will lock in whatever voltage you set. Even with 1.212v you can push your gpu more try it before move to 1.3


I have tried 1.2 and I can only get 1170 from it.

VDROOP is the fluctuation I see in voltage correct?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I have tried 1.2 and I can only get 1170 from it.
> 
> VDROOP is the fluctuation I see in voltage correct?


1170 is not a valid core clock

are you confused ?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1170 is not a valid core clock
> 
> are you confused ?


probably says 1170 on gpu z actual is probably 1163.


----------



## Razor 116

Unusually after flashing the rev3 37 OC bios and had issues with idling, (Stuck at 1137 @ 1.1370) with no applications open besides GPU-Z, Flashed the 3A bios and card would not boot, had to do a blind flash back to the Techinferno v03 bios, All is fine now (Idling normally) just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> probably says 1170 on gpu z actual is probably 1163.


Not confused, it was somewhere in that area.1179 something around there. That was weeks ago.


----------



## woomdawg

LLc disabled and a small bump on ram.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Not confused, it was somewhere in that area.1179 something around there. That was weeks ago.


my card clocks in 13mhz increments, perhaps it depends on BIOS? You can set it to whatever but it will only go in 13mhz bins for me at least.


----------



## trickeh2k

In other news...

http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/nvidias-geforce-gtx-790-titan-ultra-coming-soon/


----------



## boldenc

is there a way to overvolt the GTX 780 HOF over 1.2125?

I'm using skyn3t v3 1137 bios


----------



## zpaf

Unfortunately I cant run my favorite games at these clocks.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Unfortunately I cant run my favorite games at these clocks.


Those clocks wouldn't be stable even in valley never mind games lmao. GPU-Z validations lol just run the render test and profit


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Is there actually a game that's unplayable at stock bios settings that benefits from overclocking at 1080p? I'm doubtful but I'm very interested to find out.

Loving my new 780 SC ACX but not sure if I should bother overclocking unless it's actually important and not just fun.









Nothing against overclocking for fun, I'm just old and have lost my patience for it.


----------



## skyn3t

can some advance user here can go to 780 lighting thread and give those guys a support please.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Those clocks wouldn't be stable even in valley never mind games lmao. GPU-Z validations lol just run the render test and profit


I posted just for fun.
I have to go on water if I want to play my games at 1411/1800.
Look my temps with render test.


----------



## EarlZ

I have a Silverstone Stider Gold 850, shoudl this be enough for the 780's even with OC ?


----------



## Tonza

Is it possible to get higher power target on DCII card than 110% without hard mods?.


----------



## tomxlr8

when using sky's v3 bios, the power target is 340 vs the max I had on stock bios of 265. If that's the case, should I just not bother increasing the power target when dialing in an overclock? At what point does that become the limiting factor and not +mV?


----------



## zpaf

Palit 780 reference with skyn3t-37-Ref-OC by skyn3t and NCP4206 card vdroop fix - solid 1.325v by Zawarudo.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Hello,  skyn3t,
> 
> Finally back home!
> I can see you've doing an excellent development and support to the other guys here.
> I was out of my country.
> There are so many new BIOS updates and news in the last 3 weeks that i really need your help to take the best juice out of my card.
> 
> Let me put some details to remind you about my specs:
> - Gigabyte WF3 OC GTX 780
> - Reference board
> - Samsung memory (confirmed)
> - Homemade waterblock
> - swiftech cooper sinks in all over the card: Memory + vrms + back of the VRM's (i had more than 20 sinks available so.. just used them)
> - PowerSupply - SeaSonic X1200W
> 
> Would you please point me out the best Bios to use for the above setup?
> Im currently using the 3A BIOS from techInferno.
> Both your BIOS rev3 and rev1 also worked before.
> Should i give it a try to MSI bios youve just uploaded yesterday?
> Or should i go for the 440W bios?
> 
> I'm planing to try the 1.250 or 1.325 tweak since im on water + good sinks + fan blowing air there.
> 
> What would be the best bios to do it?
> Do these new bios (the one from MSI for example)... do they bring power limit corrections or something?
> 
> Apreciate once again your work and support!


Hi skyn3t could you advise?


----------



## Zawarudo

440 bios is an absolute beast, with proper water and the want to OC I'd do it.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zpaf*
> 
> Palit 780 reference with skyn3t-37-Ref-OC by skyn3t and NCP4206 card vdroop fix - solid 1.325v by Zawarudo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you on air or water?


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Is it possible to get higher power target on DCII card than 110% without hard mods?.


Seeing you have the card as well, whats the minimum fan speed in % you can set? Mine can't go lower than 37% at all. There's a quieter fan profile FW update but that one doesn't work, app keeps crashing.


----------



## zpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Are you on air or water?


On air.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have a Silverstone Stider Gold 850, shoudl this be enough for the 780's even with OC ?


From rough estimates I've seen on here, your CPU overclocked can pull close to 200w and a oced 780 can be around 300w so you should be okay. I'm running a 2500k @ 4.7 with an oced 780, 7 fans, 3 HDD's and 3 ssd's all on a Corsair HX 750. Have you tried using a PSU calculator like this one? http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine It's not perfect, but will help give you a rough estimate.

While I'm here I have a question about using Afterburner just for the LLC tweak.

I installed Afterburner on my bench OS to play around with the new voltage control options and noticed something odd. I'm running the TI ACX bios and get a max of 1.212v using Precision, however when I installed Afterburner pushing the voltage slider all the way to the right would only get me 100% or 1.168v for some reason? I was hoping to try just the LLC tweak first and then try using the 1.3v tweak however because I could only get 1.168v I had to proceed to using the 1.3v trick. Did I miss something here? I checked the unlocked voltage control in the Afterburner prefs as well as checked the .cfg file to make sure the values were set there and they were. So yea any help would be appreciated.

*TLDR:* Moded bios, 1.212v in Precision. Only 1.168 in Afterburner?


----------



## EarlZ

I was only able to back read a few pages back and saw this LLC tweak, I am not sure how to apply that yet but is that a bios mod as well? Also whats the difference between using say the vbios3 or the ACX bios? Both of my cards havr .37 bios and a low asic quality if that matters.. 58% and 60% something but i hope its not any indicator that my cards are bad clockers. Lastly what is the safe 24/7 voltage on air cooling?


----------



## benito

add me to the club 2 GTX 780's with watercool heatkiller full cover blocks and backplates


----------



## zpaf

Too close for 17000 gpu score on 3dmark11.


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I was only able to back read a few pages back and saw this LLC tweak, I am not sure how to apply that yet but is that a bios mod as well? Also whats the difference between using say the vbios3 or the ACX bios? Both of my cards havr .37 bios and a low asic quality if that matters.. 58% and 60% something but i hope its not any indicator that my cards are bad clockers. Lastly what is the safe 24/7 voltage on air cooling?


The LLC tweak isn't a BIOS mod, it's a command line after you unlock access to NCP4206


----------



## malmental

I've learned that the ASIC is more a number than anything after my clocking my GTX 780 WF3.
It's all about the temps, keep the temps down and no worries.

My ASIC is only 65% and currently back on OEM / stock BIOS.
Not even maxing out the stock BIOS I can just about hit 1200MHz on boost.
And considering I run mine @ 1080p, the card doesn't see 70C to often.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I've learned that the ASIC is more a number than anything after my clocking my GTX 780 WF3.
> It's all about the temps, keep the temps down and no worries.
> 
> My ASIC is only 65% and currently back on OEM / stock BIOS.
> Not even maxing out the stock BIOS I can just about hit 1200MHz on boost.
> And considering I run mine @ 1080p, the card doesn't see 70C to often.


I wish I could hit that stock.


----------



## malmental

this is my light / mild overclock for which I mostly game on, I only max for benching..

GV-N780OC-3GD (WF3) + Gigabyte OC GURU + stock BIOS..
GPU clock +45 = 1000
MEM clock +242 = 6250
FAN - Auto
CORE voltage max @ 1.188v
TARGET - Pow. 103, Temp 75C w/ prioritize temp
RESOLUTION - 1080p
^
end result is Boost clock @ 1130MHz and MEM clock @ 6248(+/-)

'maxing' the stock BIOS I hit like 1196MHz and MEM @ 6350 and when I was on 'skyn3t' WF3 BIOS 1
I maxed around 1275MHz (+/-) stable Valley run.

ASIC is a fad as far as I'm concerned..

edit:
I mis-worded my previous statement concerning maxing clocks on stock BIOS..


----------



## boldenc

is there skyn3t bios version which keep the boost enabled?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> is there skyn3t bios version which keep the boost enabled?


front page rev 1


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> front page rev 1


There is rev3 version with boost enabled based of HOF bios 1006/ 3A bios?

I see you showed before a rev3 bios with boost enabled on the HOF card
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/7280#post_20586581


----------



## tomxlr8

how do you get MSI Afterburner to show the volts as a whole number instead of the +27mV etc ???


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I was only able to back read a few pages back and saw this LLC tweak, I am not sure how to apply that yet but is that a bios mod as well? Also whats the difference between using say the vbios3 or the ACX bios? Both of my cards havr .37 bios and a low asic quality if that matters.. 58% and 60% something but i hope its not any indicator that my cards are bad clockers. Lastly what is the safe 24/7 voltage on air cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> The LLC tweak isn't a BIOS mod, it's a command line after you unlock access to NCP4206
Click to expand...

Thanks, ill read on about that on the first page hopefully all the info i need is there. About the voltages how much is safe for air? 1.250?


----------



## tomxlr8

I am making a noob mistake somewhere...
With skynets v3 bios, all my Valley runs are throttled at about 50% of the core MHz. I don't understand why. I have the voltage & power set correctly. GPU-Z says stock 1137MHz. What could I check in AB?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Anyone here using high flow brackets on ref 780s? I'm curious as to how much of a difference they make in terms of temps and acoustics. Are they worth the $15 EVGA is asking (including shipping)?

I'm considering buying one and swapping out the stock TIM with some Gelid GC-Extreme since I have plenty of it laying around. But my temps aren't bad as it is, so I'm wondering if it's worth the hassle. The ref coolers have something like 22 screws holding them in place and most of them are torx.


----------



## mypg036

Guys, I am new here. i wish to flash my Zotac GTX780 Ref in SLI, reason being it throttle a lot and low down my score in valley for <100fps. I live in hot & humid country and i think this is the reason why GPU boost 2.0 kicked in to return my core clock to ref clock when it reached 80c. Here are my questions:

1. how to flash?
2. do i need to flash 1 per card each time (i have 2 cards here)
3. vbios rev 3 (GTX780 ref) is the best for my card?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Guys, I am new here. i wish to flash my Zotac GTX780 Ref in SLI, reason being it throttle a lot and low down my score in valley for <100fps. I live in hot & humid country and i think this is the reason why GPU boost 2.0 kicked in to return my core clock to ref clock when it reached 80c. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. how to flash?
> 2. do i need to flash 1 per card each time (i have 2 cards here)
> 3. vbios rev 3 (GTX780 ref) is the best for my card?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Here is the info and what you have to do.

Nvidia GTX 780 Reference
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
It can be used in any refecence GPU with Titan chamber design
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost 2.0

3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Undervolting








Fan idle 30%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

You must flash the second GPU first just to be sure no cold boot lookout.

Nvflash command line to be use

Nvflash --protectoff
To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash.

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom

it will going to ask if you want to flash the first GPU press "S" to skip the first GPU and press "Y" for the second GPU . It going to start the flash processing wait ti it done. reboot pc open precision x or GPU-Z and see if evertyhing is ok . If yes go ahead and flash the first GPU using the commands above by pressinf "Y" for the first time in other to flash the first GPU. when its done i will ask to flash the first GPU just skip it. reboot and have fun.

or you can make it short but the long way to learn how it works

Nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
This will flash the second GPU, when it done reboot and see if everything went well. than flash the first GPU using this command below

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Anyone here using high flow brackets on ref 780s? I'm curious as to how much of a difference they make in terms of temps and acoustics. Are they worth the $15 EVGA is asking (including shipping)?
> 
> I'm considering buying one and swapping out the stock TIM with some Gelid GC-Extreme since I have plenty of it laying around. But my temps aren't bad as it is, so I'm wondering if it's worth the hassle. The ref coolers have something like 22 screws holding them in place and most of them are torx.


I don't think it's worth it. Knowing me, I'd just get it just to buy something.









You could just snip the grill and have it all open:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't think it's worth it. Knowing me, I'd just get it just to buy something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could just snip the grill and have it all open:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this is a good idea how easy is to remove the clean top from the GPU shroud?


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here is the info and what you have to do.
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 Reference
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> It can be used in any refecence GPU with Titan chamber design
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost 2.0
> 
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan idle 30%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> You must flash the second GPU first just to be sure no cold boot lookout.
> 
> Nvflash command line to be use
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash.
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> 
> it will going to ask if you want to flash the first GPU press "S" to skip the first GPU and press "Y" for the second GPU . It going to start the flash processing wait ti it done. reboot pc open precision x or GPU-Z and see if evertyhing is ok . If yes go ahead and flash the first GPU using the commands above by pressinf "Y" for the first time in other to flash the first GPU. when its done i will ask to flash the first GPU just skip it. reboot and have fun.
> 
> or you can make it short but the long way to learn how it works
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> This will flash the second GPU, when it done reboot and see if everything went well. than flash the first GPU using this command below
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom


Thanks! this command line is using command prompt right? If flash the second card first, do i need to remove SLI bridge? What if it's fail, what should i do? I will do it tonight.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Thanks! this command line is using command prompt right? If flash the second card first, do i need to remove SLI bridge? What if it's fail, what should i do? I will do it tonight.


disable sli only and elevate CMD as admin, win8 , just right click were the start button used to be and select command prompt ( admin )









If its fail you easy boot into windows and flash back the stock bios the same way you flashed the vBios .


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't think it's worth it. Knowing me, I'd just get it just to buy something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could just snip the grill and have it all open:


I thought about that. But I'm pretty sure if I clip the grill my warranty goes with it


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> disable sli only and elevate CMD as admin, win8 , just right click were the start button used to be and select command prompt ( admin )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its fail you easy boot into windows and flash back the stock bios the same way you flashed the vBios .


Thanks again for useful guide. Will report the outcome soon.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Thanks again for useful guide. Will report the outcome soon.


----------



## boldenc

Pushing GTX 780 HOF to the limit 1306/1652 @ 1.212v

I wonder the ppl running @ 1.25v++ how do you guys bypass the power limit?

I'm on skyn3t bios and power limit is already maxed on the HOF card which is already higher than reference cards @ 115% which should equal 130% on reference cards


----------



## tomxlr8

I flashed 3A and my pc wont boot. Could someone give the iGPU instructions please?
I have backup roms saved.
I plugged a hdmi into my motherboard but it isnt working that way, still no display. Do i need to physically remove card..it is watercooled

Edit: i can boot into windows by physically disconnecting gpu. Still... How do i flash it then?

Edit2: PHEW - all fixed. Lucky that sky7en mentione igpu and i went in that direction. For those with asus boards:

How I fixed a bad BIOS

Disconnect GPU power cables and pop the GPU out of socket
Plug a USB cable to motherboard & monitor
Boot into motherboard bios
Go to "Advanced" tab > "System Agent Configuration" > "Graphics Configuration"
Change "Primary Display" from "AUTO" to "iGPU"
Shutdown & reconnect your GPU
Boot into windows and reflash with NVflash for windows back to stock GPU bios
Go back to motherboard bios and revert "Primary Display" to "AUTO" again then shutdown reconnect cables and get back to overclocking!


----------



## Tonza

You need to put from bios the integrated graphics as primary.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> You need to put from bios the integrated graphics as primary.


Yes, thanks I got it going. Just didn't realise with my motherboard I need to remove my GPU to force iGPU. You'd think that if it is set to AUTO that it will select whichever device has a freaking cable plugged in QQQ


----------



## FiveEYZ

I think ppl that flash with 2 cards in sli get a bad flash because of the sli bride.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> I think ppl that flash with 2 cards in sli get a bad flash because of the sli bride.


How is the SLI bridge causing that ?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How is the SLI bridge causing that ?


I have seen many ppl report they got a bad flash when they have 2 cards installed in sli. It also happend to my friend when he tryed to flash hes 2 660 in sli, hes gpu 1 went bad. The sli bridge does link the cards.

And i could be wrong, this is only my theory.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> I have seen many ppl report they got a bad flash when they have 2 cards installed in sli. It also happend to my friend when he tryed to flash hes 2 660 in sli, hes gpu 1 went bad. The sli bridge does link the cards.
> 
> And i could be wrong, this is only my theory.


That's no problem flashing GPU with SLI Bridge on it. just make sure before flashing a GPU in windows to reset all settings I mean any OC profile must be reset before flashing. and alweays user nvflash --protectoff to disable eeprom security even if you going to flash a GPU with the same bios brand.


----------



## tomxlr8

Is VRM noise dangerous? (Mine are noisy as hell at 1.325v no vdroop and 6800 MHz.
Is there a way to make them more quiet?


----------



## EarlZ

Nice the difference of color on the solder points or whatever its called, why is that? Its not due to the angle though. Should I be concerned about this ?

Also I was reading the Vdroop and I tried the commands outlined and it now returns 00 and shows me 1.200v on MSI-AB.. I think im missing the next step?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That's no problem flashing GPU with SLI Bridge on it. just make sure before flashing a GPU in windows to reset all settings I mean any OC profile must be reset before flashing. and alweays user nvflash --protectoff to disable eeprom security even if you going to flash a GPU with the same bios brand.


I flashed my cards individually to awoid bricking my cards.

I rest my case about the bridge causing problems while flashing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice the difference of color on the solder points or whatever its called, why is that? Its not due to the angle though. Should I be concerned about this ?
> 
> Also I was reading the Vdroop and I tried the commands outlined and it now returns 00 and shows me 1.200v on MSI-AB.. I think im missing the next step?


both GPU is the same brand? it should be the same color, but. Sometimes its vary from batch of PCB and manufactory . This is no common but happens .


----------



## tomxlr8

Ok, I finally got my GPU sorted out with a lot of help from you guys. It certainly wasn't without drama. Thank you.

3DMark Firestrike - 11064
Valley - 3306

My GIGABYTE GTX 780 with reference cooling only worked with the third V3 Bios from Skyn3t (skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip).
I ran the tests with:
*1.3v no vdroop (1.325 actual)
1358MHz core
7006MHz memory*
Temps got to 42C. VRMs were loud. 4770k was at 4.6GHz.
For my gaming o/clock I drop it to low 1300/6500 and 4.5GHz.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice the difference of color on the solder points or whatever its called, why is that? Its not due to the angle though. Should I be concerned about this ?
> 
> Also I was reading the Vdroop and I tried the commands outlined and it now returns 00 and shows me 1.200v on MSI-AB.. I think im missing the next step?
> 
> 
> 
> both GPU is the same brand? it should be the same color, but somethins it vary from batch of PCB. This is no common but happens .
Click to expand...

Yes same brand both from Zotac and the S/N is close to each other.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, I finally got my GPU sorted out with a lot of help from you guys. It certainly wasn't without drama. Thank you.
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike - 11064
> Valley - 3306
> 
> My GIGABYTE GTX 780 with reference cooling only worked with the third V3 Bios from Skyn3t (skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip).
> I ran the tests with:
> *1.3v no vdroop (1.325 actual)
> 1358MHz core
> 7006MHz memory*
> Temps got to 42C. VRMs were loud. 4770k was at 4.6GHz.
> For my gaming o/clock I drop it to low 1300/6500 and 4.5GHz.


Nice work buddy.

I got some updates on rev 3 vBios with 350w by default. It may help a bit with all those high clock.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes same brand both from Zotac and the S/N is close to each other.


The problem was in the kitchen the zotac cheaf cooked a bit more the first gpu or the removed the tray before the time.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Is VRM noise dangerous? (Mine are noisy as hell at 1.325v no vdroop and 6800 MHz.
> Is there a way to make them more quiet?


It's hard to say. Reference 780 VRM's aren't designed for over 1.21v but they could maybe withstand the power running through if temps are cool enough. I would settle for less voltage personally or buy a card with better VRM components (Classified or Lightning) but it's your choice.


----------



## EarlZ

lol well the PCB color is the same in real life but only those reddish dots are different, not a big deal for me would have been nice to get both of them with a color match but hey you cant return a 780 for having weird colors lol!

Can anyone get this for me:
Quote:


> Also I was reading the Vdroop and I tried the commands outlined and it now returns 00 and shows me 1.200v on MSI-AB.. I think im missing the next step?


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, I finally got my GPU sorted out with a lot of help from you guys. It certainly wasn't without drama. Thank you.
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike - 11064
> Valley - 3306
> 
> My GIGABYTE GTX 780 with reference cooling only worked with the third V3 Bios from Skyn3t (skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip).
> I ran the tests with:
> *1.3v no vdroop (1.325 actual)
> 1358MHz core
> 7006MHz memory*
> Temps got to 42C. VRMs were loud. 4770k was at 4.6GHz.
> For my gaming o/clock I drop it to low 1300/6500 and 4.5GHz.


Hum..... I also have a Gigabyte... check Post 8406 few pages back please.. and advise








Need some advise


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Hum..... I also have a Gigabyte... check Post 8406 few pages back please.. and advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some advise


I already replied that post I think. The 3A rev 3 acx should be fine with your non reference desigh it doed uses the same fan profile.


----------



## Abula

Hey skyn3t, just wondering if you have anything unusual on the vBIOS with the fan control or design. I went with the stock gtx780 and aded a Artic Cooling Acclero III and while im able to control the fan via MSI Afterburner, the fans ramp up to max aleatory, like if im going to thresholds that it doesnt allow and ramps it up, i also tried to bump the base fans to 40/50/60/70/80 and still the same result steady for couple seconds then ramps it up to max and down again. Im not the only one with the issue, Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme III installation on GTX780. I though it was an issue with Artic cooling, like the fans of them are a little weird on their design. So i contacted them,
Quote:


> Fan speed reporting irregularities on Nvidia graphics cards
> The fan speed signal of our coolers on Nvidia graphics cards and the latest drivers may be misinterpreted and thus the fan speed reporting (through software) may be wrong. This does not affect the function of the fan.
> If you face high temperatures in combination with our fans and an aggressive fan controller on your graphics card, we recommend you to fix the PWM value of your graphics card to 80%. This guarantees sufficient airflow and cooling and yet keeps the noise level at a low level.


The other cooler that i had in mind was Prolimatech MK-26, i was lucky that a friend had one that he just took out from GTX680 so he borrowed me the prolimatech 4pin fan adaptor/splitter, so i borrowed it and tested mulitple PWM fans (noctua, scythe, prolimatech), and here is even worst, they always run at 12V, and i cant control them via msi afterburner nor evga precision, all this fans can be easily controlled by motherboard, so they are fine for pwm control. Here im also not the only one with the same behavior with the prolimatech, Prolimatech Mk-26 problem with gtx 780. I also contacted Prolimatech and here is their response,
Quote:


> From your description of the problem, it seems that the GTX 780 has the defect (bug) to control the fan speed.
> Therefore, we would suggest you to use the fan controller or computer software to control the fan speed instead to let the VGA card to control it.


So no luck with either, so just wondering if there is something in vBios that can be corrected, so i just flash my GTX780.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I already replied that post I think. The 3A rev 3 acx should be fine with your non reference desigh it doed uses the same fan profile.


Dont care about the fan profile because im on water 
Thats why i was asking if i should go for the 440W









Can you double check the post 8406 ?







4 pages ago?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, just wondering if you have anything unusual on the vBIOS with the fan control or design. I went with the stock gtx780 and aded a Artic Cooling Acclero III and while im able to control the fan via MSI Afterburner, the fans ramp up to max aleatory, like if im going to thresholds that it doesnt allow and ramps it up, i also tried to bump the base fans to 40/50/60/70/80 and still the same result steady for couple seconds then ramps it up to max and down again. Im not the only one with the issue, Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme III installation on GTX780. I though it was an issue with Artic cooling, like the fans of them are a little weird on their design. So i contacted them,
> The other cooler that i had in mind was Prolimatech MK-26, i was lucky that a friend had one that he just took out from GTX680 so he borrowed me the prolimatech 4pin fan adaptor/splitter, so i borrowed it and tested mulitple PWM fans (noctua, scythe, prolimatech), and here is even worst, they always run at 12V, and i cant control them via msi afterburner nor evga precision, all this fans can be easily controlled by motherboard, so they are fine for pwm control. Here im also not the only one with the same behavior with the prolimatech, Prolimatech Mk-26 problem with gtx 780. I also contacted Prolimatech and here is their response,
> So no luck with either, so just wondering if there is something in vBios that can be corrected, so i just flash my GTX780.


That seems to be a constant issue with that cooler and a GTX 780. Use the fan adapter and run the fan directly from a fan controller or the power supply.


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a new owner of a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF. Something is bothering me a little bit. GPU and MEM clocks will fluctuate on game loads (pictures attached). So will GPU usage. I have to press the boost button on and off to get it to go to 100% load clocks. Does anyone happen to know the reason for this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I want to add that I turned off core parking and HPET.


You may be running into an obscure issue I've been seeing with the latest beta drivers on some cards with custom power systems. Can you try installing the 320.49 WHQL drivers and let me know if the problem subsides?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> You may be running into an obscure issue I've been seeing with the latest beta drivers on some cards with custom power systems. Can you try installing the 320.49 WHQL drivers and let me know if the problem subsides?


Hmm, I've experienced the same thing actually. Running the second latest beta drivers, will test to reverting to the WHQL drivers to see if there's any change.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, I finally got my GPU sorted out with a lot of help from you guys. It certainly wasn't without drama. Thank you.
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike - 11064
> Valley - 3306
> 
> My GIGABYTE GTX 780 with reference cooling only worked with the third V3 Bios from Skyn3t (skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip).
> I ran the tests with:
> *1.3v no vdroop (1.325 actual)
> 1358MHz core
> 7006MHz memory*
> Temps got to 42C. VRMs were loud. 4770k was at 4.6GHz.
> For my gaming o/clock I drop it to low 1300/6500 and 4.5GHz.


42C temp max at those voltages?!


----------



## arcade9

Hi skyn3t I want to ask you which vBios do you recommend for a Zotac Reference gtx 780? thank you in advance


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Dont care about the fan profile because im on water
> Thats why i was asking if i should go for the 440W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you double check the post 8406 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pages ago?


Well if you custom blocks works like it should and if you can cool the vrm I see no reason in why not.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, just wondering if you have anything unusual on the vBIOS with the fan control or design. I went with the stock gtx780 and aded a Artic Cooling Acclero III and while im able to control the fan via MSI Afterburner, the fans ramp up to max aleatory, like if im going to thresholds that it doesnt allow and ramps it up, i also tried to bump the base fans to 40/50/60/70/80 and still the same result steady for couple seconds then ramps it up to max and down again. Im not the only one with the issue, Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme III installation on GTX780. I though it was an issue with Artic cooling, like the fans of them are a little weird on their design. So i contacted them,
> The other cooler that i had in mind was Prolimatech MK-26, i was lucky that a friend had one that he just took out from GTX680 so he borrowed me the prolimatech 4pin fan adaptor/splitter, so i borrowed it and tested mulitple PWM fans (noctua, scythe, prolimatech), and here is even worst, they always run at 12V, and i cant control them via msi afterburner nor evga precision, all this fans can be easily controlled by motherboard, so they are fine for pwm control. Here im also not the only one with the same behavior with the prolimatech, Prolimatech Mk-26 problem with gtx 780. I also contacted Prolimatech and here is their response,
> So no luck with either, so just wondering if there is something in vBios that can be corrected, so i just flash my GTX780.


I have used custom air cooler twice in my life. Bith with the same issue I had to buy or make a custom 7v 4pin molex or get a a small fan controler for the cooler. IIRC zotac has it.

Try to replicate the issue with stock bios and let me know if it works well I may have a fix for you. If not you must get a fan controller. Even a 3 1/2 bay controller will do it for you. If yiu already have a fan contoller in your rig you just need to hook up the wires.


----------



## Leader

Can you guys give me a heads up how skyn3t vBios rev 3 works, is base clock set to 1137MHz with volts being 1.5 at default? I have older techinferno bios which disables boost clock but base clock remain at factory default. I ordered ACX titan/780 cooler from EVGA to my reference 780 (i can't stand the blower cooler noise or high temps) so im looking to flash a skyn3t-3A-ACX bios to go with the new ACX cooler.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I don't have water yet so pushing the VRM's much more makes me nervous. No one can give me any kind of ballpark numbers on how hot is to hot for the VRM's. I have looked all over and can not find anything.
> 
> I might try the VDROOP fix but I have one question. If I do the VDROOP fix it does not lock it at 1.3v right? It will lock it at what ever voltage I set, correct?
> 
> I love this site I have floated all over the net over the last few years trying to learn all this stuff, and I am far from an expert but overclock.net rocks:thumb:


Let me explain this in pictures... In my experience, you get ~.02 higher then what you set, according to the msiab read out.





(thought this was Titan club, but it should still apply to 780's)


----------



## Tonza

So im now about to start flashing my DCII card, does ACX v3 bios work normally on the DCII cooler? Also why it has base core clock of 1137 Mhz? I have only used Techinferno bios on my previous reference.


----------



## YounGMessiah

So after adjusting my fan speed to 75% on stock bios im able to maintain 69-72 C max on load on the card OCed to 1201Mhz


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, I finally got my GPU sorted out with a lot of help from you guys. It certainly wasn't without drama. Thank you.
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike - 11064
> Valley - 3306
> 
> My GIGABYTE GTX 780 with reference cooling only worked with the third V3 Bios from Skyn3t (skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip).
> I ran the tests with:
> *1.3v no vdroop (1.325 actual)
> 1358MHz core
> 7006MHz memory*
> Temps got to 42C. VRMs were loud. 4770k was at 4.6GHz.
> For my gaming o/clock I drop it to low 1300/6500 and 4.5GHz.


Nice clock's and very nice temps man
















How is the asic quality of your card??


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> You may be running into an obscure issue I've been seeing with the latest beta drivers on some cards with custom power systems. Can you try installing the 320.49 WHQL drivers and let me know if the problem subsides?


I would like to confirm same issue too with my HOF, also another person complaining in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1423490/gtx-780-hof-downclocking-and-power-fluctuating-in-splinter-cell-blacklist

I think it is Bios issue, or it could be a bad design? :s

I don't think custom power system is the issue, all the custom cooler cards are already using custom power systems.

Hope Galaxy can investigate more about this issue and fix it asap!


----------



## nicksekac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> So im now about to start flashing my DCII card, does ACX v3 bios work normally on the DCII cooler? Also why it has base core clock of 1137 Mhz? I have only used Techinferno bios on my previous reference.


I'm curious to see your results. I have also DCII and now I'm waiting on waterblock. I'm still thinking about trying some modified BIOS after that. I'm reading this forum but still dont know if is there some useful BIOS for DCII







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcade9*
> 
> Hi skyn3t I want to ask you which vBios do you recommend for a Zotac Reference gtx 780? thank you in advance


The Ref.3A. rev3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Can you guys give me a heads up how skyn3t vBios rev 3 works, is base clock set to 1137MHz with volts being 1.5 at default? I have older techinferno bios which disables boost clock but base clock remain at factory default. I ordered ACX titan/780 cooler from EVGA to my reference 780 (i can't stand the blower cooler noise or high temps) so im looking to flash a skyn3t-3A-ACX bios to go with the new ACX cooler.


You right. With ACX rev3 your zotac will behave like a normal acx GPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I would like to confirm same issue too with my HOF, also another person complaining in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1423490/gtx-780-hof-downclocking-and-power-fluctuating-in-splinter-cell-blacklist
> 
> I think it is Bios issue, or it could be a bad design? :s
> 
> I don't think custom power system is the issue, all the custom cooler cards are already using custom power systems.
> 
> Hope Galaxy can investigate more about this issue and fix it asap!


You are not the first with the same issues.


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I would like to confirm same issue too with my HOF, also another person complaining in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1423490/gtx-780-hof-downclocking-and-power-fluctuating-in-splinter-cell-blacklist
> 
> I think it is Bios issue, or it could be a bad design? :s
> 
> I don't think custom power system is the issue, all the custom cooler cards are already using custom power systems.
> 
> Hope Galaxy can investigate more about this issue and fix it asap!


It's an interaction that seems to occur specifically between the 326.xx beta drivers and the power regulation on HOF edition cards. We've already notified NVIDIA and are working with them on a resolution now. It's not an issue of good or bad design, just a temporarily conflict with the newest beta driver release. They are Beta drivers after all.

Either way it's still top priority to make sure everything's straightened out 100% as quickly as possible, so I'll let you guys know as soon as I have any more news on the subject.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The Ref.3A. rev3
> You right. With ACX rev3 your zotac will behave like a normal acx GPU
> You are not the first with the same issues.


Do you the know this issue is caused by bad card or bios or driver?


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> It's an interaction that seems to occur specifically between the 326.xx beta drivers and the power regulation on HOF edition cards. We've already notified NVIDIA and are working with them on a resolution now. It's not an issue of good or bad design, just a temporarily conflict with the newest beta driver release. They are Beta drivers after all.
> 
> Either way it's still top priority to make sure everything's straightened out 100% as quickly as possible, so I'll let you guys know as soon as I have any more news on the subject.


Good to hear that but I want to to add that using skyn3t custom rev3 HOF bios fix the problem for now. at least the clocks are fixed and doesn't jump up and down like the official bios passing the maximum power target up to 140% on stock clocks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Do you the kno this issue is caused by bad card or bios or driver?


Bad design maybe. All the 780 I have seen don't have that issue. You can look around on this thread.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

You feel me knockin?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Good to hear that but I want to to add that using skyn3t custom rev3 HOF bios fix the problem for now. at least the clocks are fixed and doesn't jump up and down like the official bios passing the maximum power target up to 140% on stock clocks.


Now I'm going to give myself a 2013 Oscar lol. I fixed the Galaxy issue with beta and whgl drivers. Poor nvidia im just some guy lol

+Rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> You feel me knockin?


Sure I can few you lol. Nice twins. Brunette they are the best lol.









The guy above not just make my day but the rest of the year.
















+Rep

Anyone need a fix lol


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Thanks Skyn3t! I'm looking forward to running those Rev3s!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now I'm going to give myself a 2013 Oscar lol. I fixed the Galaxy issue with beta and whgl drivers. Poor nvidia im just some guy lol
> 
> +Rep
> Sure I can few you lol. Nice twins. Brunette they are the best lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy above not just make my day but the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep
> 
> Anyone need a fix lol


I finally filled out the form... I didn't see a spot for SLI, but yea... I'll also be on water the within the next 30 days.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I finally filled out the form... I didn't see a spot for SLI, but yea... I'll also be on water the within the next 30 days.


Ok let's make it official

As a OP of the of the
[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
And member of Overclock.net I will declare Munney the first member in OCN to have and Enable 4way sli with my nvidia disp_ Moded file. Now I pronounce you the king of 780 4way sli









You know we all love you.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Thanks Skyn3t! I'm looking forward to running those Rev3s!


Anytime brother.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok let's make it official
> 
> As a OP of the of the
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> And member of Overclock.net I will declare Munney the first member in OCN to have and Enable 4way sli with my nvidia disp_ Moded file. Now I pronounce you the king of 780 4way sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know we all love you.


lol, you've lost me!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> lol, you've lost me!


Dang is not you with the 4 780 lol. So many names that looks the same.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Dang is not you with the 4 780 lol. So many names that looks the same.


I wish! These 2 nearly cost my fiance :-D LOL


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I wish! These 2 nearly cost my fiance :-D LOL


shush don't repeat she may reading this lol

The member with 4 780 is muhd86









muhd86 = MunneY both with M


----------



## powahlam

I've never flashed anything before in my life. I've downloaded the rev3 3a bios and the Nvflash for windows provided on the frontpage. But when i open up command prompt as administrator and type Nvflash -- nothing comes up. maybe i just suck but can anyone guide me through the process ??? 2xref 780's 1 galaxy 1 pny


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Good to hear that but I want to to add that using skyn3t custom rev3 HOF bios fix the problem for now. at least the clocks are fixed and doesn't jump up and down like the official bios passing the maximum power target up to 140% on stock clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> It's an interaction that seems to occur specifically between the 326.xx beta drivers and the power regulation on HOF edition cards. We've already notified NVIDIA and are working with them on a resolution now. It's not an issue of good or bad design, just a temporarily conflict with the newest beta driver release. They are Beta drivers after all.
> 
> Either way it's still top priority to make sure everything's straightened out 100% as quickly as possible, so I'll let you guys know as soon as I have any more news on the subject.


I submitted a ticket regarding this issue....oddly enough tech support asked me to uninstall the device in device manager and reboot, and it worked! So far I have no clock fluctuation but will report back if anything else changes.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Nice clock's and very nice temps man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the asic quality of your card??


74.9%


----------



## blurp

skyn3t or another knowledgeable folk,

I finally got some courage and flash my ACX with the appropriate Rev1 bios. Went fine. With MSI afterburner, the only issue I have is that even though I slide the core voltage all the way to + 100 (max) my voltage is stuck to 1.137! This was not a problem before the flash I think. Any idea ?


----------



## EarlZ

Ive done the vdrooop fix and it returns 00, how do i access voltages higher than 1.200?


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I submitted a ticket regarding this issue....oddly enough tech support asked me to uninstall the device in device manager and reboot, and it worked! So far I have no clock fluctuation but will report back if anything else changes.


I spoke too soon...I am having fluctuations again. Will try reverting drivers.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I spoke too soon...I am having fluctuations again. Will try reverting drivers.


try 320.49 WHQL


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I spoke too soon...I am having fluctuations again. Will try reverting drivers.


what drivers are you using?


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what drivers are you using?


Latest beta...326.80 I believe.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Latest beta...326.80 I believe.


nah man, you need to get a whql drivers get a 326.01 this is the best drivers right now forget about beta drivers


----------



## MunneY

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nah man, you need to get a whql drivers get a 326.01 this is the best drivers right now forget about beta drivers


the beta drivers are now registering valid with 3dmark. i havent really seen much difference in the 2


----------



## Vodkacooling

Hi everyone,

Heres my small dilemma.

I have water cooled 1 out of 2 GTX780s that I own. Both of the cards are GTX 780 ACX cooler editions. Thus the coolers are very nice. My initial idea was to water cool 1 card but I stumbled upon a second gtx 780 smile.gif.

Heres where im having an issue with. In order to cool the second 780, I need to purchase a waterblock ($105) and another ex240 + fitings (55-60). I like to sell my cards and upgrade when the new ones come out and im starting to think that spending money on another block and radiator isnt worth it?

my first card clocks to 1300mhz on core without an issue. Ive done 1336 with water cooling at 1.21v. My second card pushes 1280mhz on air. So I think it can do 1300mhz on water. But is the extra performance worth the money? That is a hard decision.

Is money an issue? not necessarily. Is sound a bother? I tend to run my fans loud anyway while I game lol.

what would you do? would you water cool them? would you sell the GPU block?

I've been in the state of debating.

Air or water?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

This is OCN! Go big or go home! Get dat waterblock!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> 2 - Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> 3 - Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> 4 - Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> 5 - Plug back the PSU power cable
> 6 - Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> 7 - Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) exit and save
> 8 - Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> 9 - Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> 10 - Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun.[/code]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Play safe
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## YounGMessiah

Guys I need help and I dont know what to do..... MY ACX card is getting too hot whether stock or modified. Stock I keep getting up to 80 or more and modified I get 80-90... Im really thinking buying this ACX was a waste....

I have a storm stryker and dunno what to do, its getting to damn hot around my work area and this isnt normal.....


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Guys I need help and I dont know what to do..... MY ACX card is getting too hot whether stock or modified. Stock I keep getting up to 80 or more and modified I get 80-90... Im really thinking buying this ACX was a waste....
> 
> I have a storm stryker and dunno what to do, its getting to damn hot around my work area and this isnt normal.....


My ACX gets hot/noisy and ocs for crap...don't feel bad. Of course mine artifacted and crashed in Tomb Raider @ stock speeds. The EVGA phone rep told me that was normal and that I should clock it down.

I will never buy an EVGA card again. This is the 2nd time I've had issues with there cards. I've had Galaxys and Asus' in the past with nye an issue. Even the packaging for the card was a joke.


----------



## maneil99

I highly doubt that....


----------



## Jodiuh

Doubt what?


----------



## NRD

My ACX is a champ, it's just the silicon lottery as usual, coupled with what sounds like a phone rep that was on his first day at a new job lol.

YounGMessiah I told you the wrong temp before for my suicide valley runs, it never got over 60C but that was with a crazy low ambient like 15-16C. I managed to finally get it over 70C over the weekend while playing around with the Afterburner volt mod. I think you have an odd ball card that runs a little hotter than average, and from the sounds of it you already have warm ambient temps to begin with right? If your ambient temps are already 25-30C and you have a card that runs a bit warmer then you are looking at 70-80C+. I would try to RMA the card if I were you, it does not seem within the average temp range of most 780's I've seen here, especially for an ACX cooler version. Possibly as much as 10-15C hotter than most (again depending on what your ambient's actually are) I honestly don't see why EVGA would have a problem with doing an RMA as you bought a card specifically touted as having an excellent cooler, yet yours is reaching temp throttling limits under normal clocks. I know it sucks to have to RMA anything, but I do think it would be worth it in your case. What are your ambients again? And just to make sure, you have tried setting a more aggressive fan curve or even just set it to 100%?


----------



## EarlZ

I was able to unlock the bios to 1.300v, I tried 1.250v and even at max fan speed the VRM back side is extremely hot so I decided not to go on with it and deleted the modified profiles.

I flashed the vBIOS rev3 instead, since it has a clock speed of 1137Mhz, Is it a given at ALL 780's can be stable at that GPU speed with a stock voltage?

Also it says the power target is 340W by default and moving the slider makes it go upto 15% more, is this still in effect or is it fixed at 340W?

top card goes upto 1.212v while bottom card stays at 1.187v and I am using EVGA Prec X to control the voltages. I had a similar issue with my 680's before and EVGA Prec X managed to put both cards to 1.212 but this time around its not working.


----------



## valkyrie743

Right now my 780 sc acx is clocked at 1074 core 1702 memory 1127 boost. Stock voltages stock power target stock fan control / curve temps never go past 67c in heaven or vally benchmark. Evga PC tuner fur test it will but 71c if I remember correctly .

Being that the acx cooler is not a blower style cooler u need a good case with good airflow. Being that I have a antec 900 I have two 120 fans at front blowing air on the card and a 120 exhausting. As well as this huge 200mm fan at top blowing air out as well, I don't have issues with airflow in my case. My computer room is a tab warmer than the rest is the house. I'd say around 70F .

Make sure ur getting good air flow. If not wire manage and get some new case fans or new case. Also make a custom fan curve in afterburner or presision


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> My ACX is a champ, it's just the silicon lottery as usual, coupled with what sounds like a phone rep that was on his first day at a new job lol.


Grats!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Grats!


Haha, thanks. So have you started an RMA request yet? Where's EVGA Jacob at? We need a customer retention upgrade to a Classy for my man


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> skyn3t or another knowledgeable folk,
> 
> I finally got some courage and flash my ACX with the appropriate Rev1 bios. Went fine. With MSI afterburner, the only issue I have is that even though I slide the core voltage all the way to + 100 (max) my voltage is stuck to 1.137! This was not a problem before the flash I think. Any idea ?


Anyone has a cue ? I restarted the computer a few times with a complete shutdown. I did a clean install of Nvidia drivers and Afterburner. No way. I'm stuck at 1.137 v no matter where i put the Core voltage slider up to + 100. Any idea ? Thanks !


----------



## Bull56

Does the skyn3t BIOS also work on non EVGA GPUs like the ones by GAINWARD or the reference design cards?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Grats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks. So have you started an RMA request yet? Where's EVGA Jacob at? We need a customer retention upgrade to a Classy for my man
Click to expand...

I'd rather have a refund so I can match the Maximus Hero w/ a pretty black and red 780 from Asus.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Does the skyn3t BIOS also work on non EVGA GPUs like the ones by GAINWARD or the reference design cards?


It does but before any flash work read some Info at front page. If your Gpu was shipped with .3A bios use the vbios .3A vbios or .36 vbios


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you need to get a whql drivers get a 326.01 this is the best drivers right now forget about beta drivers


Better than 314.22?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you need to get a whql drivers get a 326.01 this is the best drivers right now forget about beta drivers
> 
> 
> 
> Better than 314.22?
Click to expand...

Whats special about those 2 drivers?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> My ACX is a champ, it's just the silicon lottery as usual, coupled with what sounds like a phone rep that was on his first day at a new job lol.
> 
> YounGMessiah I told you the wrong temp before for my suicide valley runs, it never got over 60C but that was with a crazy low ambient like 15-16C. I managed to finally get it over 70C over the weekend while playing around with the Afterburner volt mod. I think you have an odd ball card that runs a little hotter than average, and from the sounds of it you already have warm ambient temps to begin with right? If your ambient temps are already 25-30C and you have a card that runs a bit warmer then you are looking at 70-80C+. I would try to RMA the card if I were you, it does not seem within the average temp range of most 780's I've seen here, especially for an ACX cooler version. Possibly as much as 10-15C hotter than most (again depending on what your ambient's actually are) I honestly don't see why EVGA would have a problem with doing an RMA as you bought a card specifically touted as having an excellent cooler, yet yours is reaching temp throttling limits under normal clocks. I know it sucks to have to RMA anything, but I do think it would be worth it in your case. What are your ambients again? And just to make sure, you have tried setting a more aggressive fan curve or even just set it to 100%?


My room temp is always around 26-32 C

I just kept it at 100% even now it is lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My ACX gets hot/noisy and ocs for crap...don't feel bad. Of course mine artifacted and crashed in Tomb Raider @ stock speeds. The EVGA phone rep told me that was normal and that I should clock it down.
> 
> I will never buy an EVGA card again. This is the 2nd time I've had issues with there cards. I've had Galaxys and Asus' in the past with nye an issue. Even the packaging for the card was a joke.


I'm sorry, I know this isn't my home... But iv'e been dealing with EVGA for years, and have never heard them say "down clock that card to fix your issues."

I think you need to call back, and request a different customer service rep, as I think that guy was /trolling you. If your card is not functioning properly at stock, it's grounds for RMA/ customer retention upgrade.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Im trying to do a RMA of my 780, figured that mine might have an issue, so awaiting technician reply to get my Advanced RMA going since I paid for it before xD.


----------



## rhaylols

Hey guys this is my first post on the forum, hope you don't mind me coming here.

I just got my EVGA ACX 780 a few days ago and I absolutely love it. Due to my handme-down p8z68 asus mobo I can't overclock my 3570k passed its normal 3.8 turbo, but I tried my hand at Unigine Valley Benchmark this morning anyways. I hit 3170 on score and 75.8 fps (took a screenshot for fun).

I'm getting +110 on clock and +700 on mem clock, putting me around 1240ish and 3700 during the benchmark. I doubt that's too high compared to you all watercooling, but for air I didn't think it was half bad. I didn't try to push it further since I noticed it kept hitting 106% (the cap) for power. I've heard about people using a different bios and stuff, does anyone have any information on it for me and maybe anyone else in my position?

Sorry to hear everyone else having issues with EVGA, all of their products have always been amazing for me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats special about those 2 drivers?


I fing those more stable for gaming and bench. 320.49 is good for bench it does give high score but it artifacts a bit not for everyone but it does. All those new drivers for me is a joke untill someone proves me that I'm wrong.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhaylols*
> 
> Hey guys this is my first post on the forum, hope you don't mind me coming here.
> 
> I just got my EVGA ACX 780 a few days ago and I absolutely love it. Due to my handme-down p8z68 asus mobo I can't overclock my 3570k passed its normal 3.8 turbo, but I tried my hand at Unigine Valley Benchmark this morning anyways. I hit 3170 on score and 75.8 fps (took a screenshot for fun).
> 
> I'm getting +110 on clock and +700 on mem clock, putting me around 1240ish and 3700 during the benchmark. I doubt that's too high compared to you all watercooling, but for air I didn't think it was half bad. I didn't try to push it further since I noticed it kept hitting 106% (the cap) for power. I've heard about people using a different bios and stuff, does anyone have any information on it for me and maybe anyone else in my position?
> 
> Sorry to hear everyone else having issues with EVGA, all of their products have always been amazing for me.


Im just asking, but have you even tried reading the first page?


----------



## rhaylols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Im just asking, but have you even tried reading the first page?


Not sure if the passive aggressive response there was needed, but yes I have. I just figured it was also a nice topic to slide to since this is still a thread about discussing the 780, right? Didn't think it hurt to ask about people experience and any insight they might have with it, lol.

Also, just wondering, why does your rig in your signature list a 680 and a 780? Surely you aren't using the 680 for something like a dedicated physx card right?


----------



## YounGMessiah

No it wasnt that kind of response, but typically if people read it they ask questions about what they read. Skynet has given a lot of information on the first page, hell through all his stuff on first post and posts you can learn a lot. I did and I wasnt straying you away for help, just most people read and ask what they read about..

For starters, try rev 3 bios for ACX its great. Learn how to use nvflash, hopefully you are comfortable with command prompt


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> No it wasnt that kind of response, but typically if people read it they ask questions about what they read. Skynet has given a lot of information on the first page, hell through all his stuff on first post and posts you can learn a lot. I did and I wasnt straying you away for help, just most people read and ask what they read about..


This... Just go read it, and then comb over the pages... If you have something specific to ask then shoot. We'll be glad to help, but as a generalization, its going to be a little difficult.


----------



## rhaylols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> This... Just go read it, and then comb over the pages... If you have something specific to ask then shoot. We'll be glad to help, but as a generalization, its going to be a little difficult.


Fair enough.

Is it bad I'm so in love with my 780 I'm tempted to SLI? I know it's foolish for now but gosh coming from the AMD side of things I am much happier now.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I want to sli my 780


----------



## MunneY

I have mine SLI.. I'm having issues though... My scores arent nearly where they are supposed to be.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the GPU comes with 4 pin molex to 8 pin adapter
> 
> 
> 
> better of getting a new PSU I already blow up two of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't give the juice that its says. shika can tell you better than me.


I took your advice and upgraded to an AX860. Went ahead and went up 860 watts so when I go SLI I don't have to upgrade again. Getting my 780 this week. Can't wait.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I took your advice and upgraded to an AX860. Went ahead and went up 860 watts so when I go SLI I don't have to upgrade again. Getting my 780 this week. Can't wait.


After the gpu this was the best investment you made. Now you can play hard and safe.


----------



## EarlZ

One of my 780s lost the silicon lottery, cant get past 1150 stable at 1.200
Does the llc tweak do anything for 1.200v? Ive tried unlocking the voltage upto 1.30 and noticed its going up and down everytime as compares to using 1.200 only.


----------



## untitled

I see that the 780 HOF is considered a "2 1/2 slot card", would I be able to SLI it in future comfortably with my Z77 Extreme 4 Motherboard? Looks it one of the GPUs might not get any air in SLI. Might be a deal breaker for me....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> One of my 780s lost the silicon lottery, cant get past 1150 stable at 1.200
> Does the llc tweak do anything for 1.200v? Ive tried unlocking the voltage upto 1.30 and noticed its going up and down everytime as compares to using 1.200 only.


outta curiosity what is that card's ASIC.?


----------



## MunneY

just doing a lil benching :-D


----------



## boldenc

Could someone upload the stock GTX 780 Classified bios?

I want to try it on my HOF


----------



## max883

Do this cool the VRMs or do i need a fan on the back off the card to? The temp inside my pc is cool. i have fans blowing the air out of the pc case.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> 
> 
> Do this cool the VRMs or do i need a fan on the back off the card to? The temp inside my pc is cool. i have fans blowing the air out of the pc case.


yes, yes they do. full gpu blocks like that cool the gpu processor, memory and vrm. i have that block, but in nickel and black. rep?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I want to sli my 780


I know that feeling....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I have mine SLI.. I'm having issues though... My scores arent nearly where they are supposed to be.


I really expected better scaling on these gpu's,if only Nvidia would start supporting the 780's better....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I took your advice and upgraded to an AX860. Went ahead and went up 860 watts so when I go SLI I don't have to upgrade again. Getting my 780 this week. Can't wait.


Good upgrade,also went from a 750watt to a AX 860 so i could push my overclocks some more....


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I took your advice and upgraded to an AX860. Went ahead and went up 860 watts so when I go SLI I don't have to upgrade again. Getting my 780 this week. Can't wait.


I have an Ax860i and I love it. I am hoping to do SLI and WC with it.....we will see.


----------



## NateST

What kind of GPU usage are you guys seeing on SLI? Mine seems low maxing at 80% on one and 76% on the second. On 320.49 WHQL drivers, processor doesn't hit over 60% load, overclocked to 5ghz just to see if it changed anything. Is it just the drivers for the 780s are poorly optimized for BF3 at this time?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> What kind of GPU usage are you guys seeing on SLI? Mine seems low maxing at 80% on one and 76% on the second. On 320.49 WHQL drivers, processor doesn't hit over 60% load, overclocked to 5ghz just to see if it changed anything. Is it just the drivers for the 780s are poorly optimized for BF3 at this time?


Same here on BF3,Metro Last Light and Crysis 3,so no need to worry....Only some games will max the gpu's....Tomb Raider and even Sleeping dogs to name a few....


----------



## NateST

I figured, I hope more optimization comes... it almost seems like a waste if I'm only using 60% per card. When I upgrade to QHD i'm sure things will change.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

So from what I hear, no one is getting any kind of use (at the moment) from sli 780s... I guess I could throw one in the mitx setup...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> So from what I hear, no one is getting any kind of use (at the moment) from sli 780s... I guess I could throw one in the mitx setup...


I can honestly say I have been thinking of getting rid of one of mine....


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> My ACX is a champ, it's just the silicon lottery as usual, coupled with what sounds like a phone rep that was on his first day at a new job lol.
> 
> YounGMessiah I told you the wrong temp before for my suicide valley runs, it never got over 60C but that was with a crazy low ambient like 15-16C. I managed to finally get it over 70C over the weekend while playing around with the Afterburner volt mod. I think you have an odd ball card that runs a little hotter than average, and from the sounds of it you already have warm ambient temps to begin with right? If your ambient temps are already 25-30C and you have a card that runs a bit warmer then you are looking at 70-80C+. I would try to RMA the card if I were you, it does not seem within the average temp range of most 780's I've seen here, especially for an ACX cooler version. Possibly as much as 10-15C hotter than most (again depending on what your ambient's actually are) I honestly don't see why EVGA would have a problem with doing an RMA as you bought a card specifically touted as having an excellent cooler, yet yours is reaching temp throttling limits under normal clocks. I know it sucks to have to RMA anything, but I do think it would be worth it in your case. What are your ambients again? And just to make sure, you have tried setting a more aggressive fan curve or even just set it to 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> My room temp is always around 26-32 C
> I just kept it at 100% even now it is lol
Click to expand...

Wow. I try to keep my room @ 24 C as much as possible. 100% fan on the ACX is awful due to its "vvvavvroom, vavavroom" acoustical foot(body)print.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My ACX gets hot/noisy and ocs for crap...don't feel bad. Of course mine artifacted and crashed in Tomb Raider @ stock speeds. The EVGA phone rep told me that was normal and that I should clock it down.
> 
> I will never buy an EVGA card again. This is the 2nd time I've had issues with there cards. I've had Galaxys and Asus' in the past with nye an issue. Even the packaging for the card was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I know this isn't my home... But iv'e been dealing with EVGA for years, and have never heard them say "down clock that card to fix your issues."
> 
> I think you need to call back, and request a different customer service rep, as I think that guy was /trolling you. If your card is not functioning properly at stock, it's grounds for RMA/ customer retention upgrade.
Click to expand...

I have spoken with our rep here on the boards and he agreed with you. I can't help but think the guy has heard similar complaints tho...I mean in order to give that info out. Or someone told him and he's just repeating what he heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> One of my 780s lost the silicon lottery, cant get past 1150 stable at 1.200
> Does the llc tweak do anything for 1.200v? Ive tried unlocking the voltage upto 1.30 and noticed its going up and down everytime as compares to using 1.200 only.


Mine is the same mate. You could try swapping thermal paste on it...that's what I plan on doing before I rma.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I can honestly say I have been thinking of getting rid of one of mine....


Nah. Just wait for the drivers! Surely Nvidia will get on the ball with BF4, Ghost, The Division, and everything else coming out. No reason to put a ton of effort into games that have been around.

At least this is my hope...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> My ACX is a champ, it's just the silicon lottery as usual, coupled with what sounds like a phone rep that was on his first day at a new job lol.
> 
> YounGMessiah I told you the wrong temp before for my suicide valley runs, it never got over 60C but that was with a crazy low ambient like 15-16C. I managed to finally get it over 70C over the weekend while playing around with the Afterburner volt mod. I think you have an odd ball card that runs a little hotter than average, and from the sounds of it you already have warm ambient temps to begin with right? If your ambient temps are already 25-30C and you have a card that runs a bit warmer then you are looking at 70-80C+. I would try to RMA the card if I were you, it does not seem within the average temp range of most 780's I've seen here, especially for an ACX cooler version. Possibly as much as 10-15C hotter than most (again depending on what your ambient's actually are) I honestly don't see why EVGA would have a problem with doing an RMA as you bought a card specifically touted as having an excellent cooler, yet yours is reaching temp throttling limits under normal clocks. I know it sucks to have to RMA anything, but I do think it would be worth it in your case. What are your ambients again? And just to make sure, you have tried setting a more aggressive fan curve or even just set it to 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> My room temp is always around 26-32 C
> I just kept it at 100% even now it is lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. I try to keep my room @ 24 C as much as possible. 100% fan on the ACX is awful due to its "vvvavvroom, vavavroom" acoustical foot(body)print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My ACX gets hot/noisy and ocs for crap...don't feel bad. Of course mine artifacted and crashed in Tomb Raider @ stock speeds. The EVGA phone rep told me that was normal and that I should clock it down.
> 
> I will never buy an EVGA card again. This is the 2nd time I've had issues with there cards. I've had Galaxys and Asus' in the past with nye an issue. Even the packaging for the card was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I know this isn't my home... But iv'e been dealing with EVGA for years, and have never heard them say "down clock that card to fix your issues."
> 
> I think you need to call back, and request a different customer service rep, as I think that guy was /trolling you. If your card is not functioning properly at stock, it's grounds for RMA/ customer retention upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have spoken with our rep here on the boards and he agreed with you. I can't help but think the guy has heard similar complaints tho...I mean in order to give that info out. Or someone told him and he's just repeating what he heard.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> One of my 780s lost the silicon lottery, cant get past 1150 stable at 1.200
> Does the llc tweak do anything for 1.200v? Ive tried unlocking the voltage upto 1.30 and noticed its going up and down everytime as compares to using 1.200 only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is the same mate. You could try swapping thermal paste on it...that's what I plan on doing before I rma.
Click to expand...

Ill give that a try, i have some cool labs pro around or just use the regular tx4 stuff??


----------



## Jodiuh

Not familiar with either/haven't used myself. Maybe do some searching for tim roundups. I bet there's more than a few threads on OCN about em too. Thay said, both will probably be better than what's on there now. I've never seen a good job done @ the factory...


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Not familiar with either/haven't used myself. Maybe do some searching for tim roundups. I bet there's more than a few threads on OCN about em too. Thay said, both will probably be better than what's on there now. I've never seen a good job done @ the factory...


I've never understood why they put so much on, I'm surprised that they haven't figured out a fool proof way to apply the stuff evenly and sparingly. I have seen some awful jobs from the factory courtesy of a few members here on OCN sharing some pics.


----------



## zkalra

Guys I recently replaced my quad sli 690 with 3x GTX 780s. I am currently only able to use 2 as i am awaiting the longer SLI cables. The twinfrozrs cannot accommodate a fixed SLI bridge. Just had a question, are most people with three vs 2 experiencing a signifiant improvement in gaming performance? I ask because quad sli was a dog. It actually made my games run significantly slower than my current sli setup. So i am wondering if i add the third in tri-sli will it give me a boost or reduce performance in most games?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Not familiar with either/haven't used myself. Maybe do some searching for tim roundups. I bet there's more than a few threads on OCN about em too. Thay said, both will probably be better than what's on there now. I've never seen a good job done @ the factory...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood why they put so much on, I'm surprised that they haven't figured out a fool proof way to apply the stuff evenly and sparingly. I have seen some awful jobs from the factory courtesy of a few members here on OCN sharing some pics.
Click to expand...

You have motivated me. I will do mine tonight and take some pics for you guys. For GPUs, I've always used a plastic bag to blot it on there. I figure the force of the HSF is enough to squeeze out any air bubbles. Thoughts?


----------



## EarlZ

Is there an easy way to remove the heatsink on the 780 like how it is on the 580/680 or we really need to take apart the entire cooler?


----------



## Bull56

Is there ny way to get the EVGA GTX 780 FTW over 1,212V?
I flashed the skyn3t LN2 BIOS at the FTW!

Does the EVGA Classified Voltage Controller run with SLI or non Classified cards?

I use a Classified and a FTW in SLI together because there are no more Classified availiable in Germany -.-

I cannot overclock the SLI flagship to more than 1247/3612MHz @1,212V...


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, just took off the heatsink (19 screws)! It came off more easily than any GPU I've ever dealt with and here's why...



















Its a little hard to make out in the pictures, but over half of the heatsink is missing TIM. Normally you would expect to find the other half on the chip itself, but in this case there is none!

Half or more of this thing wasn't covered by TIM. Heck, I can even read Nvidia on the chip, lol. I can't believe the card disnt give me issues before this. It has to be the worst TIM application I've ever seen.

Now my question is, did this hurt the card? My gut tells me no because temps topped out at 83c...what do you guys think?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

New TIM and rock on!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I've never understood why they put so much on, I'm surprised that they haven't figured out a fool proof way to apply the stuff evenly and sparingly. I have seen some awful jobs from the factory courtesy of a few members here on OCN sharing some pics.


It's most likely a time thing... Like with Intel and the whole delidding thing.

If they can squirt it on and attach a cooler with in 10 seconds, switching to a 15 or 20 second process to apply it evenly would cut into the good ol' $$$.

(ivy-e will be welded shut)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> New TIM and rock on!!!


Well, I tried to use IC7, but that stuff was impossible to spread. It also seems to have scratched the core! I used MX-2 instead as that's easily to blot on w/ a plastic baggy. I know spreading is looked down upon, but I have a hard time w/ the dot method on a bare GPU.

Maybe I'll have to go back and redo it cause the temps are either the same or slightly hotter now.









What's the best way to put paste on a GPU? Would the IC7 really spread out enough to cover the whole GPU w/ the dot method?

edit: or I put too much on.


----------



## evganerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, I tried to use IC7, but that stuff was impossible to spread. It also seems to have scratched the core! I used MX-2 instead as that's easily to blot on w/ a plastic baggy. I know spreading is looked down upon, but I have a hard time w/ the dot method on a bare GPU.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to go back and redo it cause the temps are either the same or slightly hotter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best way to put paste on a GPU? Would the IC7 really spread out enough to cover the whole GPU w/ the dot method?
> 
> edit: or I put too much on.


Is this IC diamond 7? IMO that stuff is a little too abrasive for my liking. I'd rather use AC MX-2 or whichever is considered best from them now.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

MX2 has to set up a little doesn't it?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evganerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, I tried to use IC7, but that stuff was impossible to spread. It also seems to have scratched the core! I used MX-2 instead as that's easily to blot on w/ a plastic baggy. I know spreading is looked down upon, but I have a hard time w/ the dot method on a bare GPU.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to go back and redo it cause the temps are either the same or slightly hotter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best way to put paste on a GPU? Would the IC7 really spread out enough to cover the whole GPU w/ the dot method?
> 
> edit: or I put too much on.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this IC diamond 7? IMO that stuff is a little too abrasive for my liking. I'd rather use AC MX-2 or whichever is considered best from them now.
Click to expand...

Yeah, um...it sure would have been nice if I'd of known that. I kept reading about how people had miracle temps w/ this stuff. Maybe they do, but anything that can scratch a bare core is garbage IMO. I used MX-2 cause MX-4 doesn't spread well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> MX2 has to set up a little doesn't it?


Possibly, but I do think I may have been too much. However, I have played Tomb Raider for 20 minutes wo/ it artifacting and crashing, so that's an improvement. We'll see how it goes. I can't help but think that too much and fully covering every part of the core is better than too little and covering half. I still can't believe the temps were below 82C w/ the factory TIM job. The HSF must have made great contact...which is what leads me to believe I put too much on. As long as it doesn't get too hot and is stable I'll leave it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> MX2 has to set up a little doesn't it?


The performace of Gelid extreme gc and ICD7 is out of the box.

Gelid extreme ; is excelent esasy to apply like any other the thermal past like mx4.

ICD7 as know Diamond carat 7 or 24 : application only by pea size no spread because it has nano diamond on it so it scratch any surface. Lot noob's complains about this tim because they want to spreadit like any normal past like mx4, gelid, As5 and etc.


----------



## Jodiuh

MX-4 is a PAIN to spread. I think you mean MX-2.

You really think a pea dot will actually spread over a gigantic GPU core tho?


----------



## evganerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, um...it sure would have been nice if I'd of known that. I kept reading about how people had miracle temps w/ this stuff. Maybe they do, but anything that can scratch a bare core is garbage IMO. I used MX-2 cause MX-4 doesn't spread well.
> Possibly, but I do think I may have been too much. However, I have played Tomb Raider for 20 minutes wo/ it artifacting and crashing, so that's an improvement. We'll see how it goes. I can't help but think that too much and fully covering every part of the core is better than too little and covering half. I still can't believe the temps were below 82C w/ the factory TIM job. The HSF must have made great contact...which is what leads me to believe I put too much on. As long as it doesn't get too hot and is stable I'll leave it.


I didn't know either lol. I got a free sample a couple years ago. I put it on an i7-920 CPU and when I tore my rig apart to sell it, I noticed that it was a little too abrasive and left little scratches or scuffs? I can't even remember at this point.


----------



## EarlZ

Anyone here used the TIM that comes with the swiftech H220? its extremely easy yo spread and i think its like a rebranded MX2


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evganerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, um...it sure would have been nice if I'd of known that. I kept reading about how people had miracle temps w/ this stuff. Maybe they do, but anything that can scratch a bare core is garbage IMO. I used MX-2 cause MX-4 doesn't spread well.
> Possibly, but I do think I may have been too much. However, I have played Tomb Raider for 20 minutes wo/ it artifacting and crashing, so that's an improvement. We'll see how it goes. I can't help but think that too much and fully covering every part of the core is better than too little and covering half. I still can't believe the temps were below 82C w/ the factory TIM job. The HSF must have made great contact...which is what leads me to believe I put too much on. As long as it doesn't get too hot and is stable I'll leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know either lol. I got a free sample a couple years ago. I put it on an i7-920 CPU and when I tore my rig apart to sell it, I noticed that it was a little too abrasive and left little scratches or scuffs? I can't even remember at this point.
Click to expand...

Before the devil TIM...


After the devil TIM...


My admittedly, too much and less than ideal spread/blotch applique...


Game stability doesn't lie though and Tomb Raider's still going. Def a record as of late. Though, I still wish I could return this POS and get a nice Asus.







Seriously, how can such a pricey GPU come w/ such an unbelievably crappy TIM application. Only EVGA...only EVGA.

edit: forgot to mention...and a noisy and useless cooler! The asus is literally 10 degrees cooler and 5 db quieter. I got burned on an EVGA RMA a year ago and you'd think I would have learned my lesson. Well, this is DEF the LAST time I will buy something from that company!!!


----------



## tinuz97

Guys a question, i still have one Dwood bracket from a gtx 680, anyone idea if that bracket can be on the 780?
Or is a 780 board diffent to a 680?

Edit:
This bracket https://www.dropbox.com/s/vcrzf2r7ho4b1ux/2013-03-27%2012.41.57.jpg?m
Picture of my old and sold asus gtx 680 top edition.


----------



## Artistar

Had a note from the eButt seller, saying that PayPr*tt had frozen their accounts and so after they proved their sales integrity they'd be sending out my Zotac GTX 780 so it would now arrive on the 12 of this month......................


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Guys a question, i still have one Dwood bracket from a gtx 680, anyone idea if that bracket can be on the 780?
> Or is a 780 board diffent to a 680?
> 
> Edit:
> This bracket https://www.dropbox.com/s/vcrzf2r7ho4b1ux/2013-03-27%2012.41.57.jpg?m
> Picture of my old and sold asus gtx 680 top edition.


it will work. There are some guys using them on Titans if I'm not mistaken. He took the vapor chamber and the glass out and ran it through the housing with the fan still on it.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Hi fellow overclockers
> 
> Now on the hunt for first place on 3dmark with a single GTX 780 and a i5-3570k.
> 
> Spend most of this weekend on exploring different ways to up the voltage limit.
> This is the result so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here a dump of the hardware monitor:
> 
> 
> Here 3dmark score (still not nr. 1 but closing in fast) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7030608
> 
> I managed to go above the 1,3 volt using a memory hack - which is not really recommended unless you are willing/prepared to sacrifice your card. (About the same hack used on the 680).
> 
> I believe this GPU can be pushed quite a bit more.. I'll be back after more research/testing and if all goes well I might provide a "howto" guide on how to push past the 1,3 V.


Is it possible to push with Afterburner, over the 1,3 V??


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Is it possible to push with Afterburner, over the 1,3 V??


Yeah, check the first page :-D


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah, check the first page :-D


I checked first page, and i saw "how to solid 1.325vlot".

@Lumme at the picture above, have 1,35volt , with reference card.

How is this possible??


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I checked first page, and i saw "how to solid 1.325vlot".
> 
> @Lumme at the picture above, have 1,35volt , with reference card.
> 
> How is this possible??


You have to download the Afterburner 13 beta 4 I believe. you then have to add in a snippit into the profiles and unlock voltage control.


----------



## Lumme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I checked first page, and i saw "how to solid 1.325vlot".
> 
> @Lumme at the picture above, have 1,35volt , with reference card.
> 
> How is this possible??


Sure, let me help you fry your card








I tryed to explain it back in post 7876 - good luck and have fun.

Br lumme


----------



## amd655

Anyone here got a MSI lightning 780?


----------



## EarlZ

Is it possible to remove the vapor chamber with out removing the entire heatsink heatsink assembly like on the 680?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the vapor chamber with out removing the entire heatsink heatsink assembly like on the 680?


I dont think so... I'd assume that its attached to the card, but I'm not positive.


----------



## FiveEYZ

And i must wait a few more weeks before i use this card in sli, Because i need my 2x NexXxoS ut60 480mm before i can migrate to my 900D.








Alphacool dont have any rads to send out until 20-30 / 9 / 2013. Hopefully ill be done building before bf4.


----------



## MunneY

Ok, I have a weird issue going on... atleast I think I do... My GPUs are reporting power use at 79% and 80% respectively.. any idea why they arent powering up?

they are also only running at 98% usage


----------



## caenlen

just got my waterblock installed on a GTX 780 MSI twin frozr edition, does this card have the rev3 bios by default? if so can i get some tips, like should i try for 1.3v right off the bat? what should i set my target temp to be now that my card load temp is so low...?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the vapor chamber with out removing the entire heatsink heatsink assembly like on the 680?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_50

Is this what you are looking for? Are you trying to do something along these lines? Allot of people have modified the stock titan/780 cooler to fit in corsair AIO (and other companies)

I'm hearing so many EVGA complaints here... Blow's my mind... Though iv'e never trusted stock tim from any company, i always apply my own. CLU baby!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> just got my waterblock installed on a GTX 780 MSI twin frozr edition, does this card have the rev3 bios by default? if so can i get some tips, like should i try for 1.3v right off the bat? what should i set my target temp to be now that my card load temp is so low...?


Welcome to watercooling... Set temp target and power target to max. I would see what the card can handle before overvolting, that way you have a base line to go off of when you start pushing higher volts.


----------



## Dangur

Is it possible to remove the clear window on a 780 reference to improve cooling?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the clear window on a 780 reference to improve cooling?


possible, yes, will it improve cooling? probably not.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_50
> 
> Is this what you are looking for? Are you trying to do something along these lines? Allot of people have modified the stock titan/780 cooler to fit in corsair AIO (and other companies)
> 
> I'm hearing so many EVGA complaints here... Blow's my mind... Though iv'e never trusted stock tim from any company, i always apply my own. CLU baby!
> Welcome to watercooling... Set temp target and power target to max. I would see what the card can handle before overvolting, that way you have a base line to go off of when you start pushing higher volts.


EVGA complaints seem to be from 2 people


----------



## caenlen

thanks, I don't think i will push the voltage any, if its stable max temp target and max power target, i think i will be quite happy with that. that will prob be pushing it above 1200 core with gpu boost. i think...

hehe will let you know ^^

any word if this MSI twin frozr has the new rev3 bios by default or would i need to flash?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, I have a weird issue going on... atleast I think I do... My GPUs are reporting power use at 79% and 80% respectively.. any idea why they arent powering up?
> 
> they are also only running at 98% usage


you have more room to add voltage to those cards before they start hitting there power limit.

and 98% is good, overclock your cpu higher and you'll see that number hit 99% more often and not drop as low

tombraider is a game where my gpu's hit's 99% usage sometimes


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> [quote name="trelokomio58" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/8560#post_20746362"]I checked first page, and i saw "how to solid 1.325vlot"[email protected] at the picture above, have 1,35volt , with reference card.How is this possible??


Sure, let me help you fry your card :thumb:I tryed to explain it back in post 7876 - good luck and have fun.Br lumme[/QUOTE]

If he wants to take the risk, why do you have to be a wise guy about. Is this some type of elitist board here? Aren't we all here to push our hardware further?

Sent from my DNA


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> MX-4 is a PAIN to spread. I think you mean MX-2.
> 
> You really think a pea dot will actually spread over a gigantic GPU core tho?


it will going to clear thing up a bit for ya.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> EVGA complaints seem to be from 2 people


Yeah, that's allot!

I personally didn't see anything wrong with how the TIM looked on that heat-sink removal. If some one would like to educate me, i'm always down to learn... Looked like any other grease based TIM pull off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> If he wants to take the risk, why do you have to be a wise guy about. Is this some type of elitist board here? Aren't we all here to push our hardware further?
> 
> Sent from my DNA


Sadly elitism is a growing trend in many forum and gaming communities. I'll leave it like that... I'm sure iv'e come across like an elitist once or twice... Specially back in high-end mmo raiding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it will going to clear thing up a bit for ya.


I think this video is going into my sig. I personally like using a fine-tipped brush, but iv'e been using coollabs products for awhile now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it will going to clear thing up a bit for ya.


another one that might be helpfull
http://innovationcooling.com/applicationinstructions.htm


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the vapor chamber with out removing the entire heatsink heatsink assembly like on the 680?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_50
> 
> Is this what you are looking for? Are you trying to do something along these lines? Allot of people have modified the stock titan/780 cooler to fit in corsair AIO (and other companies)
> 
> I'm hearing so many EVGA complaints here... Blow's my mind... Though iv'e never trusted stock tim from any company, i always apply my own. CLU baby!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> just got my waterblock installed on a GTX 780 MSI twin frozr edition, does this card have the rev3 bios by default? if so can i get some tips, like should i try for 1.3v right off the bat? what should i set my target temp to be now that my card load temp is so low...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to watercooling... Set temp target and power target to max. I would see what the card can handle before overvolting, that way you have a base line to go off of when you start pushing higher volts.
Click to expand...

No, id like to replace the TIM.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No, id like to replace the TIM.


These are what people will recommend.

IC Diamond

Arctic Silver

Arctic

COOL LABS ULTRA

Here's an insanely long TIM round up.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-January-2012/1468/5


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it possible to remove the vapor chamber with out removing the entire heatsink heatsink assembly like on the 680?


Yep. Looks like you'll need a hex bit though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I also plan on replacing the TIM on mine as well when my high-flow bracket arrives in the mail next week


----------



## YounGMessiah

I recommend Tuniq TX-4

Oh and ended up RMAing my ACX SC and they are sending me a new one, will be here on Tuesday!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> EVGA complaints seem to be from 2 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's allot!
> 
> I personally didn't see anything wrong with how the TIM looked on that heat-sink removal. If some one would like to educate me, i'm always down to learn... Looked like any other grease based TIM pull off.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> If he wants to take the risk, why do you have to be a wise guy about. Is this some type of elitist board here? Aren't we all here to push our hardware further?
> 
> Sent from my DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly elitism is a growing trend in many forum and gaming communities. I'll leave it like that... I'm sure iv'e come across like an elitist once or twice... Specially back in high-end mmo raiding.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it will going to clear thing up a bit for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this video is going into my sig. I personally like using a fine-tipped brush, but iv'e been using coollabs products for awhile now.
Click to expand...

Its a little hard to tell with the phone cam pics, but more than half of the chip and hs are missing paste. Normally removal of a hs from a GPU requires a little force from where the tim has "bonded" with the hs. But this one slid right off because there was so little tim.

I played Tomb Raider without issue for over 4 hrs today and prior to the tim replacement it would crash in about 15 minutes. So I think I'm good...looping 3dmark11 extreme mode now.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Here's an insanely long TIM round up.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-January-2012/1468/5


I wouldn't go by their results. No way does AS5 score that high. And GC-Extreme is the same exact compound as HeGrease yet they have them testing differently.









Skineelabs was known for the most in-depth TIM round ups on the net but they seem to have vanished.

Still this 2013 round up mirrors their results more or less:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71658


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I wouldn't go by their results. No way does AS5 score that high. And GC-Extreme is the same exact compound as HeGrease yet they have them testing differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skineelabs was known for the most in-depth TIM round ups on the net but they seem to have vanished.
> 
> Still this 2013 round up mirrors their results more or less:
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71658


Lol yeah... I thought some of the results on that page were strange, but hey i'm no TIM guru... Also sounds like they are not either. Some of those temps...


----------



## caenlen

Say you put an Arctic Accelero Extreme III on a GTX 780 like the MSI Twin Frozr, which has a metal plate covering all the ram, would you get better ram temps taking the backplate off and installing the custom sinks?

the metal plate looks pretty thick and the arctic extreme 3 fits perfect without having to take off the plate... so just curious

i refer you to the second image down, http://www.eteknix.com/msi-announce-4gb-gtx-770-gaming-series-graphics-card/

thats what im referring to that last backplate.


----------



## alucardis666

Let me start by expressing my extreme gratitude to the community here at ocn. I'm a long time lurker and this is my first time posting anything, my GTX 780 ACX SC has been nothing short of disappointing, I was really hoping to OC the crap out of this beast ease my psyche into thinking it was a better move than the titan, sadly I've failed the silicon lottery and learned to cope. Not really the upgrade I'd hoped for after coming from the GTX 680 Classified edition...

But with this bios I've gotten so much out of my card I feel I've finally found the performance I've been lusting after, here are my results... and though they don't really compare against other members here... I am happy with them.


----------



## Jodiuh

What's your max temp AND room temp? Are you using custom or stock fan profiles? What's your max boost while gaming? What exactly did this bios do for you?

Thanks!


----------



## alucardis666

Max temp on card I've seen is 77C and my room sits at ~22c I'm using a custom fan profile I've set up in precision, and the max boost I've gotten is 1200... as this bios basically turns boost off so you get all the performance all the time.

My stock factory oc on this card was...

967 core
1020 boost
6008 mem

Now I'm sitting happy at

1200 core
1200 boost
6200 mem

the performance gained is amazing, and everything seems smoother.


----------



## Jodiuh

That sounds very promising. But I've had issues w/ a card not OCing and actually becoming less stable after upgrading the BIOS so I'm a little leary. I know there's probably tons of documentation on here about how you did it, but since you're having such great results, would you mind sharing the exact steps you took? I know it's a lot to ask so I understand if you can't do this. Thanks again and congrats on turning your dud into a rock star!!


----------



## alucardis666

Thanks!

It was rather simple, followed the steps in the op for my card.

used this bios...

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16012

Nvflash command line to be use

Nvflash --protectoff
"To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash."

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom

reboot, uninstall drivers in safe mode, reboot, install latest beta drivers, reboot, begin overclocking/gaming.

Wasn't too bad.

Just wish I had a better quality card to oc it some more.









Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Jodiuh

Repped! Welcome to the forum!

I'm going to test my card out using the new 3D Mark Demo, Unigine Valley, and of course Tomb Raider to see if I can even get any OC out of it at all. If I can get 1200 like you, especially all the time, I would be thrilled.


----------



## alucardis666

Thanks for the rep, much appreciated. and yea good luck dude. it took me days of display driver crashes in saints row iv as well as various failed runs of valley to end up with where I'm at now. Still tinkering with it but I think I'm close...


----------



## dubldwn

My EVGA 780 SC reference boosts to 1097 MHz right out of the box. And it does a good job of staying there.

I changed absolutely nothing. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## anticommon

Tomorrow evening I'll get to test out my new lightning... so pumped!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> My EVGA 780 SC reference boosts to 1097 MHz right out of the box. And it does a good job of staying there.
> 
> I changed absolutely nothing. Anyone else have this happen?


That's how it's supposed to work out of the box. After replacing the terrible factory TIM job, I've successfully played Tomb Raider @ 1097 stable for almost 4 hours. Tonight, I'm testing a small +25 offset. So far I've passed a 3D Mark Demo run and a 3D Mark 2011 P run. I'm really hopeful that the TIM swap did the trick.


----------



## dawn1980

Guys Im new to pc building and finally got my new pc done....I have gtx evga 780 acx and can get 1202 mhz in precision x with +38 volts..My problem is I got a new lightning 780 card that can boost over 1300mhz...is there a bios to give more voltage to the acx card??? I read about this one skyn3t-3A-ACX.........anyone comment on this bios??? Also, msi afterburner new beta that I haven't tried yet, will it add more voltage than precision??


----------



## dminzi

its almost time for the frost around me







and im loving the affect


----------



## EarlZ

When I tried the Rev3 on my Zotac cards (37) the bottom card can only do 1.187v and i used EVGA Prec X to control it. Any thoughts?


----------



## amd655

If anyone missed it?




Getting one for my old hag, i am glad i held out of buying the EVGA Classy, this looks beastly.


----------



## malmental

amd655, talk to me when your sig rig becomes a reality..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> amd655, talk to me when your sig rig becomes a reality..


Stay jelly.


----------



## malmental




----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


----------



## 352227

Hi all,

What is the best GTX 780 going at the mo? I would prefer something quiet anyway...

Gigabyte
MSI
ASUS
etc

Cheers...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> What is the best GTX 780 going at the mo? I would prefer something quiet anyway...
> 
> Gigabyte
> MSI
> ASUS
> etc
> 
> Cheers...


If I was going to buy mine again... I'd buy evga Classified...


----------



## alancsalt

What you mean "best"? Quietest?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> My EVGA 780 SC reference boosts to 1097 MHz right out of the box. And it does a good job of staying there.
> 
> I changed absolutely nothing. Anyone else have this happen?


My Windforce does the same.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Guys Im new to pc building and finally got my new pc done....I have gtx evga 780 acx and can get 1202 mhz in precision x with +38 volts..My problem is I got a new lightning 780 card that can boost over 1300mhz...is there a bios to give more voltage to the acx card??? I read about this one skyn3t-3A-ACX.........anyone comment on this bios??? Also, msi afterburner new beta that I haven't tried yet, will it add more voltage than precision??


Everything you need to know about how to unleash that beast is here...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_50

This contains the MSIAB beta14 voltage unlock, and the 0% LLC fix.

And in the club OP.

Your fastest card will only ever be as fast as your slowest card.


----------



## MunneY

Figured it was time to stop letting my old monitors sit in a box hoping to sell them.... Put them to use and a lil more pressure on my 780s :-D


----------



## caenlen

very nice munney


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> If I was going to buy mine again... I'd buy evga Classified...


are you themunneyshot from youtube?







big fan


----------



## Artistar

Sorry guys, my head not on today


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> My GPU-Z screenshot of my Gigabyte GTX 660 OC's in SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5yu8s/


----------



## Sumner Rol

Finally got around to the HOF rev 3 bios on my ref evga card since it would lock up during games with any overclock. Very satisfied with the results.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/836969
It's not like the card needed to be OC'd, but not having it OC'd just didn't feel right


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Finally got around to the HOF rev 3 bios on my ref evga card since it would lock up during games with any overclock. Very satisfied with the results.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/836969
> It's not like the card needed to be OC'd, but not having it OC'd just didn't feel right


----------



## S1mpleMind

Im planning to get a GTX 780 soon and i was wondering if anyone here has one with a stock cooler. Wanted to know the temps on these things and also how much of an OC headroom should i be expecting on average ~. Also some benchmark scores with OC would really be appreciated


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1mpleMind*
> 
> Im planning to get a GTX 780 soon and i was wondering if anyone here has one with a stock cooler. Wanted to know the temps on these things and also how much of an OC headroom should i be expecting on average ~. Also some benchmark scores with OC would really be appreciated


This score was mine with a reference cooler with skys v3 bios my temps got to around 75c topping out with 130 percent power target +250 core +440 mem oc

www.3dmark.com/fs/820316


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1mpleMind*
> 
> Im planning to get a GTX 780 soon and i was wondering if anyone here has one with a stock cooler. Wanted to know the temps on these things and also how much of an OC headroom should i be expecting on average ~. Also some benchmark scores with OC would really be appreciated


Do you plan on benching? Averagely I would say around 65c on load with 60% fan speed. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027153 My best Heaven run was ~3300. Depending if you plan on staying with a stock BIOS or if you plan on going with a custom BIOS most of these cards should do around 1200ish from what I've seen with a custom BIOS. If you soft mod to 1.3v 1300+ is attainable.


----------



## Samurai707

My DC2 brethren, has there been a specific bios Rev that's worked for best for y'all? I've read through most of the thread and haven't seen any sure shot answers


----------



## HellionGR

@Skyn3t Hello there.I know thats not very polite but dunno if anyone in here has tried your bios with MSI GTX 780 TF OC.Didnt have the time to read 860 pages or so of this thread.
I installed the custom fan edition ver 3A yesterday.
I got a question.With default msi bios (which i have a backup ofcourse) max power target was 103%.The problem is i dunno the equivalent to Wattage.
If it is a custom pcb card prolly the default power target is different than 265 Watt.The reason im asking is if with the new bios like 110% + is way more than evga asus and galaxy cards cause i noticed more vrm noise than normal and i am unable to run anything with over 110% power target i get freeze immmediately in 3d even at low clock 1200.
Max overclock i have done so far was 1260 core benchable with 1.216 without zarawundo llc hack and 110% PT.


----------



## S1mpleMind

Interesting how the scores shift on these cards within the 20% range in 3dmark even on more or less equal OC, but still the scores are just simply beastly.
Quote:


> skys v3 bios


Quote:


> custom BIOS most of these cards should do around 1200ish from what I've seen with a custom BIOS. If you soft mod to 1.3v 1300+ is attainable.


Ive never softmodded or changed to a custom bios on any single card. Sounds kinda risky, any chances of bricks? Also the temps seem really low for a reference cooler on a flagship card, so that defo makes me happy as there arent any other coolers that id prefer over it, well atleast not visually







. What about gaming at 1080p? Can you max every single title with one card?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1mpleMind*
> 
> Interesting how the scores shift on these cards within the 20% range in 3dmark even on more or less equal OC, but still the scores are just simply beastly.
> 
> Ive never softmodded or changed to a custom bios on any single card. Sounds kinda risky, any chances of bricks? Also the temps seem really low for a reference cooler on a flagship card, so that defo makes me happy as there arent any other coolers that id prefer over it, well atleast not visually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What about gaming at 1080p? Can you max every single title with one card?


In the first post there is a warning type deal that Sky and others have posted about, there is definitely a chance of bricking. If you filled out your rig specs (also detailed in the first post), then we would be able to tell you whether or not it would be simple or easy to fix. Being a simple iGPU boot and re-flash, type deal.


----------



## Venom95

I just installed my PNY 780 last night... Updated the drivers through there software... Is there anything else I need to do? I read some where that you update the bios? Also what software are you folks using with this beast?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> @Skyn3t Hello there.I know thats not very polite but dunno if anyone in here has tried your bios with MSI GTX 780 TF OC.Didnt have the time to read 860 pages or so of this thread.
> I installed the custom fan edition ver 3A yesterday.
> I got a question.With default msi bios (which i have a backup ofcourse) max power target was 103%.The problem is i dunno the equivalent to Wattage.
> If it is a custom pcb card prolly the default power target is different than 265 Watt.The reason im asking is if with the new bios like 110% + is way more than evga asus and galaxy cards cause i noticed more vrm noise than normal and i am unable to run anything with over 110% power target i get freeze immmediately in 3d even at low clock 1200.
> Max overclock i have done so far was 1260 core benchable with 1.216 without zarawundo llc hack and 110% PT.


All my 780 vBios in the first page has 340w by default so it has more watt's than any default bios with is between 250w and 265w no more than it. more "watt's mean more power into the GPU = a bit more warm if you clock higher some GPU stays quite some don't cap's make noise VRM heat's up. so that's nothing to worrier about with that little noise you are talk about.

You only need to worrier about if your GPU get's too hot very hot but it all depends what is the room temp. everyone that keeps 30c below to run Air cooling is fine anything above that start to crank the heat up and you start to lose performance.

The when you crank the GPU to 1200Mhz, what is the memory clock?
you may have a very restrict memory clock if you level it up too much it will going to crash the GPU even in the stock clock if you are stressing the GPU like gaming or any other task that suck GPU power.


----------



## S1mpleMind

Quote:


> In the first post there is a warning type deal that Sky and others have posted about, there is definitely a chance of bricking. If you filled out your rig specs (also detailed in the first post), then we would be able to tell you whether or not it would be simple or easy to fix. Being a simple iGPU boot and re-flash, type deal.


How can i make that sig rig thing? Anywho for now ill post it here

Asus sabertooth p67 b3
i5 2500k (dont even remember how far i OC'd it lol i think it was 4.4ish







)
Corsair vengeance 8gigs 1600

Well basically i guess if you want to reflash it back to stock in case of brick you need a second card in pci-e slot 1 to boot up with and place the 780 in pci-e slot 2 to flash it back?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1mpleMind*
> 
> How can i make that sig rig thing? Anywho for now ill post it here
> 
> Asus sabertooth p67 b3
> i5 2500k (dont even remember how far i OC'd it lol i think it was 4.4ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Corsair vengeance 8gigs 1600
> 
> Well basically i guess if you want to reflash it back to stock in case of brick you need a second card in pci-e slot 1 to boot up with and place the 780 in pci-e slot 2 to flash it back?


first page has a guide just follow the steps. and welcome to the club


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1mpleMind*
> 
> How can i make that sig rig thing? Anywho for now ill post it here
> 
> Asus sabertooth p67 b3
> i5 2500k (dont even remember how far i OC'd it lol i think it was 4.4ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Corsair vengeance 8gigs 1600
> 
> Well basically i guess if you want to reflash it back to stock in case of brick you need a second card in pci-e slot 1 to boot up with and place the 780 in pci-e slot 2 to flash it back?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1mpleMind*
> 
> Interesting how the scores shift on these cards within the 20% range in 3dmark even on more or less equal OC, but still the scores are just simply beastly.
> 
> Ive never softmodded or changed to a custom bios on any single card. Sounds kinda risky, any chances of bricks? Also the temps seem really low for a reference cooler on a flagship card, so that defo makes me happy as there arent any other coolers that id prefer over it, well atleast not visually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What about gaming at 1080p? Can you max every single title with one card?


There's always a chance of bricking or "roasting, frying, melting" your card especially when you're running outside of recommended spec. voltages. There are quite a few people that have run 1.3v with LLC for benching for quite a few runs and nothing has happened as far as I'm aware of. Just keep your temps low and more than likely you'll be fine.


----------



## robertr1

Hello,

First post here. I have an eVGA GTX780 SC ACX and I can't seem to go past 1241 on the core. Exact issue as this review: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-superclocked-acx-graphics-card-review

I flashed to the Rev3 bios and no matter what I do, I start getting artifacts past 1241mhz on the core.

The mem is comfortably sitting at 7000mhz.

I'm using unigine Valley as my benchmark.

Any recommendations or am I just tapped out ont he core at 1241?

My ASIC quality is 84% just fyi.

Any help is appreciated!

System = 2600k @ 4.8gz ASROCK Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 Mobo, M4 SSD, 8GB 1600 RAM, EVGA 780GTX SC ACX


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> First post here. I have an eVGA GTX780 SC ACX and I can't seem to go past 1241 on the core. Exact issue as this review: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-superclocked-acx-graphics-card-review
> 
> I flashed to the Rev3 bios and no matter what I do, I start getting artifacts past 1241mhz on the core.
> 
> The mem is comfortably sitting at 7000mhz.
> 
> I'm using unigine Valley as my benchmark.
> 
> Any recommendations or am I just tapped out ont he core at 1241?
> 
> My ASIC quality is 84% just fyi.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> System = 2600k @ 4.8gz ASROCK Z56 Extreme 4 Gen 3 Mobo, M4 SSD, 8GB 1600 RAM


looks like you don't have mobo and GPU either . what kind assrock z56 is that


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like you don't have mobo and GPU either . what kind assrock z56 is that


Thanks for letting me know







fixed!

Think I'm tapped out on my card?


----------



## alucardis666

It would appear after a few valley runs that my ram also hits 7000... Dare I go for more?


----------



## Zawarudo

Clock until you're unstable then back off by 50MHz, that's how I do mem.

I am kind of back after a hiatus and am currently back to work on an adjusting memory voltage mod using software. More coming soon


----------



## alucardis666

Latest success is 7448, that's my final stable clock on the mem


----------



## Venom95

is this a good score for 3dmark ?? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7125758


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> It would appear after a few valley runs that my ram also hits 7000... Dare I go for more?


Is valley the best test for mem stability ?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is valley the best test for mem stability ?


Sure not


----------



## sena

Guys what bios you would recommend for gigabyte gtx 780 reference under watercooling?


----------



## Lumme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> is this a good score for 3dmark ?? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7125758


I think your graphics score should be a bit higher if overclocked with vBios and voltage unlocked - like at least 13-14 k depending on you cooling setup.

My personal best graphics score is ~17,3k (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104197) with a watercooled reference card and a LOT of tweaking so 13k should (conservatively) be within reach for most GTX 780 GPU's.

br. lumme


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> What is the best GTX 780 going at the mo? I would prefer something quiet anyway...
> 
> Gigabyte
> MSI
> ASUS
> etc
> 
> Cheers...


From reviews, the Gigabyte triple fan seems quieter than the EVGA ACX, but the Asus DC2 is quieter and cooler than both. It's also reasonably priced, unlike the MSI. I'm swapping my ACX for a DC2 soon, that gets my vote! MSI may be the best, but IIRC, it's priced that way too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is valley the best test for mem stability ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure not
Click to expand...

What is?


----------



## EarlZ

Can anyone tell me why my other card only goes upto 1.187 with the vBIOS rev3 while it can stay 1.200 with its stock bios

and has anyone gotten any success on putting breathe light mode into SLI cards?


----------



## Lumme

Hi fellow overclockers.

I have made a quick youtube video on howto push volt past the current 1,3 voltage using Artmoney.

Please let me know if something needs clarification or comments in the video.






BTW; you will need a vBios with a high power target to benefit from this hack (see front page for skyn3t vBios).

Have fun and enjoy the poweaar









(don't shoot the messenger)

Br. Lumme78


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> From reviews, the Gigabyte triple fan seems quieter than the EVGA ACX, but the Asus DC2 is quieter and cooler than both. It's also reasonably priced, unlike the MSI. I'm swapping my ACX for a DC2 soon, that gets my vote! MSI may be the best, but IIRC, it's priced that way too.
> What is?


Far Cry 3 and Metro Last Light are really good for testing game stable overclocks....


----------



## Jodiuh

Lol, I have neither. Nvidia was mean and gave me nothing with my GPU! What about Tomb Raider. Its pretty next gen.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Lol, I have neither. Nvidia was mean and gave me nothing with my GPU! What about Tomb Raider. Its pretty next gen.


Tomb Raider tends to crash even on stock clocks so it will be harder to know with that game....Just keep playing the games you have and u will eventually know how stable your overclock is....


----------



## skupples

Cry3 is a great mem stress.

Sent from cellphone excuse word wrap


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Lol, I have neither. Nvidia was mean and gave me nothing with my GPU! What about Tomb Raider. Its pretty next gen.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider tends to crash even on stock clocks so it will be harder to know with that game....Just keep playing the games you have and u will eventually know how stable your overclock is....
Click to expand...

I have had 1 evga rep tell me this and another tell me no. TR was crashing on me so I redid the tim and have been going solid for 6 hrs now. 2 of which are @ 1150 boost! I'm curious tho. Are u speaking from experience or from someone elses? I don't think TR should be crashing @ all unless the GPU is in bad health.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Cry3 is a great mem stress.
> 
> Sent from cellphone excuse word wrap


Excellent, I got that with my 660. Don't ask, lol. Still have to finish C2 tho...crappy console game it is IMO.


----------



## mypg036

Finally, I successfully flash the rom by skyn3t for my ref Zotac GTX780. I will keep report if any issue or oc related issue. Thanks for your useful step by step guide even with 2 cards together.


----------



## Coldsnap

Every game is crashing to desktop after 10 or so minutes of running.

I have a Asus GTX 780. Didn't flash bios or anything, just standard plug and play. Power supply is a 760i. I've owned it for about 2 months and played many hours on many games and didn't have this problem, just acting up now. I was on driver 320.49 and tried out the latest beta driver and still same thing.

I ran Valley for a bit until it crashed; temps and performance seemed right.

Don't know what to do.


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> First post here. I have an eVGA GTX780 SC ACX and I can't seem to go past 1241 on the core. Exact issue as this review: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-superclocked-acx-graphics-card-review
> 
> I flashed to the Rev3 bios and no matter what I do, I start getting artifacts past 1241mhz on the core.
> 
> The mem is comfortably sitting at 7000mhz.
> 
> I'm using unigine Valley as my benchmark.
> 
> Any recommendations or am I just tapped out ont he core at 1241?
> 
> My ASIC quality is 84% just fyi.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> System = 2600k @ 4.8gz ASROCK Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 Mobo, M4 SSD, 8GB 1600 RAM, EVGA 780GTX SC ACX


Hey guys,

Any ideas on my issue? Am I just limited or are there other things I should try?


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> I think your graphics score should be a bit higher if overclocked with vBios and voltage unlocked - like at least 13-14 k depending on you cooling setup.
> 
> My personal best graphics score is ~17,3k (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104197) with a watercooled reference card and a LOT of tweaking so 13k should (conservatively) be within reach for most GTX 780 GPU's.
> 
> br. lumme


That is stock... I haven't touched the cards bios


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my other card only goes upto 1.187 with the vBIOS rev3 while it can stay 1.200 with its stock bios
> 
> and has anyone gotten any success on putting breathe light mode into SLI cards?


How do you use that light mode on one card? I feel so lost with this video card, can some one advise me in the right direction to get the most out of my 780 please?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my other card only goes upto 1.187 with the vBIOS rev3 while it can stay 1.200 with its stock bios
> 
> and has anyone gotten any success on putting breathe light mode into SLI cards?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you use that light mode on one card? I feel so lost with this video card, can some one advise me in the right direction to get the most out of my 780 please?
Click to expand...

Download the EVGA LED controller

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1939874&mpage=1

kinda wish it was SLI capable.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have had 1 evga rep tell me this and another tell me no. TR was crashing on me so I redid the tim and have been going solid for 6 hrs now. 2 of which are @ 1150 boost! I'm curious tho. Are u speaking from experience or from someone elses? I don't think TR should be crashing @ all unless the GPU is in bad health.


Talking from experience,at the time when i played it it was the only game that crashed so i ruled out bad gpu,but it mostly crashed when i used tressfx and ultra settings....Dnt know if they have fixed it since,only use it now to run benchmarks after a new driver to see how my fps did/didnt improve....


----------



## skupples

I think TressFX is an AMD attempt at making a gpu specific eye candy. Iv'e heard it works well enough on one card, but is really buggy with multiple.

For me TressFX'ed hair in tomb raider looks like some one stuck Lara's head into a Space Vacuum + little weird triangle things.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think TressFX is an AMD attempt at making a gpu specific eye candy. Iv'e heard it works well enough on one card, but is really buggy with multiple.
> 
> For me TressFX'ed hair in tomb raider looks like some one stuck Lara's head into a Space Vacuum + little weird triangle things.


this was from earlier today from another thread..







Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> I still want to know how AMD matches NVIDIA's physx and cuda features if anyone can shed some light on it...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it doesn't...
> unless your talking about TressFx and the infamous blowing hair in the wind trick..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> lol I wish I knew what you just said because it does sound funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the blowing hair in the wind comment refers to loud fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no the hair-blowing in the wind is the end result in all the Radeon marketing crap about competing with nVidia PhysX.
> TOTAL FAIL.
> 
> and here is the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> working on and talking about all this like they have game...
> maybe just adding fans would have helped them..
> and this is the only sample I can even find..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HellionGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> All my 780 vBios in the first page has 340w by default so it has more watt's than any default bios with is between 250w and 265w no more than it. more "watt's mean more power into the GPU = a bit more warm if you clock higher some GPU stays quite some don't cap's make noise VRM heat's up. so that's nothing to worrier about with that little noise you are talk about.
> 
> You only need to worrier about if your GPU get's too hot very hot but it all depends what is the room temp. everyone that keeps 30c below to run Air cooling is fine anything above that start to crank the heat up and you start to lose performance.
> 
> The when you crank the GPU to 1200Mhz, what is the memory clock?
> you may have a very restrict memory clock if you level it up too much it will going to crash the GPU even in the stock clock if you are stressing the GPU like gaming or any other task that suck GPU power.


Man you are absolutely right.After some extensive testing i hit the PT of 100% (340W) at 1257Core clock while benching at +0.67mV
For everyday i am at 1202Core now with 1.175 Voltage.The only trouble is heat while it is still summer here if room temperatures exceeds 27-28oC i get high 80s oC after some hours gaming or stress testing and i get disconect driver crash.Other than than everything is fine.I overclock with prioritize to temperature of course.I dont overclock memory got a bad memory clocker card have a WALL at 3200Mhz probably i got ELpida chips havent removed the fan yet will have to wait after i move to water.Thanx for the answer by the way.And Gratz for than amazing bios you provided us.


----------



## Venom95

Can I use EVGA's software on a PNY reference 780 ?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think TressFX is an AMD attempt at making a gpu specific eye candy. Iv'e heard it works well enough on one card, but is really buggy with multiple.
> 
> For me TressFX'ed hair in tomb raider looks like some one stuck Lara's head into a Space Vacuum + little weird triangle things.


I will admit i love TressFX it looks awesome,i havnt had problems running it anymore with dual gpu's,i just wish that it wasnt just lara's hair tho....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Can I use EVGA's software on a PNY reference 780 ?


yes.


----------



## elbubi

Hi guys.

My EVGA 780 SC ACX arrived today, finally! I'm planning to flash rev3, but there's one thing I do not understand.

My card boosts to 1123Mhz instead of the 1020 it's supposed, how could this happen??? Checked with MSI AB, EVGA PX and Gpu-Z.

Really disoriented here...


----------



## Zawarudo

You guys ready for some awesome? How about no voltage limits on your 780?

Just benched at 1450MHz in valley.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> My EVGA 780 SC ACX arrived today, finally! I'm planning to flash rev3, but there's one thing I do not understand.
> 
> My card boosts to 1123Mhz instead of the 1020 it's supposed, how could this happen??? Checked with MSI AB, EVGA PX and Gpu-Z.
> 
> Really disoriented here...


Dnt worry most cards boost beyond there advertised boost specs....Just be happy with it,some people cant even hit 1150 with added voltage on some cards....


----------



## elbubi

Thanks for your answer Jamaican Reaper!

If it's normal then I'm really happy with it, 100mhz more than advertised is more or less what I expected to achieve with manual overclocking/voltage.

The reading on ASIC quality is %80.2, guess it's a good score hence the enhanced boost clock.

Regards and thanks once again for your quick and kind support


----------



## robertr1

Can't get core past 1241 even with voltage bumped to 1.212

However, I can go as low as 1.187 and be completely fine at 1241.

Looks like my core is maxed out at 1241


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> You guys ready for some awesome? How about no voltage limits on your 780?
> 
> Just benched at 1450MHz in valley.


Scared I'm going to blow up my card, and you can control the LEDS in SLI mode.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> You guys ready for some awesome? How about no voltage limits on your 780?
> 
> Just benched at 1450MHz in valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


score ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Can't get core past 1241 even with voltage bumped to 1.212
> 
> However, I can go as low as 1.187 and be completely fine at 1241.
> 
> Looks like my core is maxed out at 1241


Be happy with that, i cant even get past 1150 with 1.200


----------



## Venom95

So I can useevga precision software with my PNY 780... What can I do about heat? My card at stock settings hit 80c while playing splinter cell.. It's causing my whole room temp to sky rocket and my cpu to reach above 70C


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So I can useevga precision software with my PNY 780... What can I do about heat? My card at stock settings hit 80c while playing splinter cell.. It's causing my whole room temp to sky rocket and my cpu to reach above 70C


increase fan speed profile..


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> score ?


3333, I'm super limited by my CPU me thinks.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 3333, I'm super limited by my CPU me thinks.


Heaven isn't remotely as dependent score wise as 3dmark on CPU, I put up around 3302 @ 1319 core and 1800 memory for reference. You'll see gains, if you push your processor farther, not as much as you'd think I'd imagine.


----------



## skupples

This thread moves fast.







! I'm glad to see my assumptions about tressfx were true.


----------



## alucardis666

So is there anyone to give more than 1212 volts? I'd like to see if I can push this thing a bit further...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So is there anyone to give more than 1212 volts? I'd like to see if I can push this thing a bit further...


read the OP, mod your BIOS or try MSI AB software hack.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Got my card clocking at 1280Mhz without any extra voltage. Very happy with that for now


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Got my card clocking at 1280Mhz without any extra voltage. Very happy with that for now


1280 @ 1.21v?

I wouldn't change anything, that's too nice a card to butcher with uber volts.


----------



## NateST

I really need to single test my new card, I've been real lazy about it though ;/


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 1280 @ 1.21v?
> 
> I wouldn't change anything, that's too nice a card to butcher with uber volts.


1254 @ 1.15volts

Won't boost any higher right now for some reason!

Edit 1280 @ 1.187v



What could I expect to get with some higher volts?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> 1254 @ 1.15volts
> 
> Won't boost any higher right now for some reason!
> 
> Edit 1280 @ 1.187v
> 
> 
> 
> What could I expect to get with some higher volts?


Honestly from what I've seen that's a pretty impressive clock. I boost 1188 @ 1.2v game stable. If you BIOS flash, AB Soft mod and LLC who knows? Could hit 1350+ easy I bet, heck I can SLI @ 1319 with 1.325v and my EVGA is awful for clocking. You could also hit a wall where you just can't go any higher... it's OCN you should push it


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Honestly from what I've seen that's a pretty impressive clock. I boost 1188 @ 1.2v game stable. If you BIOS flash, AB Soft mod and LLC who knows? Could hit 1350+ easy I bet, heck I can SLI @ 1319 with 1.325v and my EVGA is awful for clocking. You could also hit a wall where you just can't go any higher... it's OCN you should push it


Currently testing 1306 @ 1.187v


----------



## Unlucky_7

Getting some instability when clocked at 1306









EVGA precision won't let me push the volts any higher - Modded BIOS time?


----------



## EarlZ

Are you able to pass 30mins of Heaven 4.0 maxed out at those 1306 @ 1.187?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Are you able to pass 30mins of Heaven 4.0 maxed out at those 1306 @ 1.187?


1280 @ 1.187 yes, 1306 no.


----------



## NateST

Stability can be a fickle thing. I could run 1228 @ 1.21 for quite sometime for BF3 specifically before it would crash, like 3+ hours. I ended up settling with 1202 @ 1.21. Borderlands is a completely different story. It just depends if you want to push it or bench. I honestly was happy with stock performance of the card for 24/7 use since well I got over 120 FPS almost everything I play. Personally I was flash push it to 1.3 with LLC and see where it takes you. Which I actually plan to do with my second card here shortly. It just depends on your comfort level and risking possible GPU damage. BTW your cards does do 1.2v on stock BIOS? Both of mine would over volt to 1.2.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I have had 1 evga rep tell me this and another tell me no. TR was crashing on me so I redid the tim and have been going solid for 6 hrs now. 2 of which are @ 1150 boost! I'm curious tho. Are u speaking from experience or from someone elses? I don't think TR should be crashing @ all unless the GPU is in bad health.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking from experience,at the time when i played it it was the only game that crashed so i ruled out bad gpu,but it mostly crashed when i used tressfx and ultra settings....Dnt know if they have fixed it since,only use it now to run benchmarks after a new driver to see how my fps did/didnt improve....
Click to expand...

I remember reading about some TR issues when it firat came out. But I've ran it w/ and wo/ tressfx for awhile now, even oced to 1150, and everythings been great. I would go back and try it again. The game takea awhile to get going...I almost didn't go back. But IMO it starts to get really good after 2-3 hrs. I'm 100% addicted to it now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think TressFX is an AMD attempt at making a gpu specific eye candy. Iv'e heard it works well enough on one card, but is really buggy with multiple.
> 
> For me TressFX'ed hair in tomb raider looks like some one stuck Lara's head into a Space Vacuum + little weird triangle things.
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit i love TressFX it looks awesome,i havnt had problems running it anymore with dual gpu's,i just wish that it wasnt just lara's hair tho....
Click to expand...

I turned it off and got past the loss of IQ in 5 minutes.







Too distracted by Nvidia Surround!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Can't get core past 1241 even with voltage bumped to 1.212
> 
> However, I can go as low as 1.187 and be completely fine at 1241.
> 
> Looks like my core is maxed out at 1241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy with that, i cant even get past 1150 with 1.200
Click to expand...

Same.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So I can useevga precision software with my PNY 780... What can I do about heat? My card at stock settings hit 80c while playing splinter cell.. It's causing my whole room temp to sky rocket and my cpu to reach above 70C


Yeah, this card kills my room temp as well. It generates more heat than my 580 did! But its twice as fast, so I just deal with it. 82F last night!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Got my card clocking at 1280Mhz without any extra voltage. Very happy with that for now


That's insane. Congrats man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 1280 @ 1.21v?
> 
> I wouldn't change anything, that's too nice a card to butcher with uber volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 1254 @ 1.15volts
> 
> Won't boost any higher right now for some reason!
> 
> Edit 1280 @ 1.187v
> 
> 
> 
> What could I expect to get with some higher volts?
Click to expand...

Lol. Well, I get nothing with a v bump, but ur card seems mega capable.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Stability can be a fickle thing. I could run 1228 @ 1.21 for quite sometime for BF3 specifically before it would crash, like 3+ hours. I ended up settling with 1202 @ 1.21. Borderlands is a completely different story. It just depends if you want to push it or bench. I honestly was happy with stock performance of the card for 24/7 use since well I got over 120 FPS almost everything I play. Personally I was flash push it to 1.3 with LLC and see where it takes you. Which I actually plan to do with my second card here shortly. It just depends on your comfort level and risking possible GPU damage. BTW your cards does do 1.2v on stock BIOS? Both of mine would over volt to 1.2.


I have set it at +38mV in EVGA precision which is the max it seems to allow.

I don't mind the risks involved with flashing another BIOS - Do you have a link to one you would recommend? Or are the skyn3t ones on the first page the ones to go for?


----------



## DStealth

Reference [email protected]/[email protected] 3443 82.3 FPS


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reference [email protected]/[email protected] 3443 82.3 FPS


Stupid question perhaps, but how do you get over 1.212v? What BIOS are you using?


----------



## EarlZ

I am starting to think that the thermal paste application on my cards ( at least the top one ) is very bad... I kinda need to use 100% fan speed at 1137core for 1.187v.. The top card is about 5-6c hotter than the bottom card and it has more than enough slot space. I am at about 24-26c ambient.. is this expected?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Running the modded BIOS, everything is stable etc...

But physx is unchecked now, any ideas why?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am starting to think that the thermal paste application on my cards ( at least the top one ) is very bad... I kinda need to use 100% fan speed at 1137core for 1.187v.. The top card is about 5-6c hotter than the bottom card and it has more than enough slot space. I am at about 24-26c ambient.. is this expected?


Your top card will always be hotter than your bottom card,its completely normal....The top card always pull most of the work load so nothing to worry about....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

To anyone running dual non reference cards what are you gaming temps like....


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am starting to think that the thermal paste application on my cards ( at least the top one ) is very bad... I kinda need to use 100% fan speed at 1137core for 1.187v.. The top card is about 5-6c hotter than the bottom card and it has more than enough slot space. I am at about 24-26c ambient.. is this expected?
> 
> 
> 
> Your top card will always be hotter than your bottom card,its completely normal....The top card always pull most of the work load so nothing to worry about....
Click to expand...

That was not the case with my 680's the top card was only 1-2c hotter after I swapped the paste.. But if I have nothing else to do, I'll try to swap the top and bottom cards see if I get the same results.


----------



## joelchoy

Can some kind soul upload their stock hydro copper bios with version 80.10.3A.xx.xx here?


----------



## specopsFI

Gaming stable seems to be a really complicated concept with my 780. It's well documented that for example Valley tells you nothing of stability. I've run it at 1215MHz with 1.175V several times, but there's zero hope of gaming with that. But what's really interesting is that I've found instability in games that are usually considered easy to run. For example, I've run BF3 and Sleeping Dogs for dozens of hours at 1163MHz with 1.15V, but those clocks will give me some instability in both SWTOR and Skyrim. Not crashes, but short pauses of unresponsiveness, sometimes only after hours of gaming. Also, running those games at 1080p is fine, but running them at 2160p and downsampling results in those pauses.

So when I read "gaming stable" here, I always wonder... Which game, what's the resolution, what settings, and does "stable" mean a couple of hours of not crashing or actual stability. The scale seems wider than with any other GPU I've ever owned.


----------



## alucardis666

New personal best, not pushing it any further, I'm happy!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> That was not the case with my 680's the top card was only 1-2c hotter after I swapped the paste.. But if I have nothing else to do, I'll try to swap the top and bottom cards see if I get the same results.


ambient temp, load and card type all effect the outcome of the temps though. The paste could help, but there are other factors that cause the temp bump, especially under load like what has already been stated where the primary card takes the brunt of the force.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> New personal best, not pushing it any further, I'm happy!


Your score is extremly low..

Gtx 780 score'd better at this bench, even at stock clock speeds...


----------



## alucardis666

I did notice this as well, why do you think it is?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Your score is extremly low..
> 
> Gtx 780 score'd better at this bench, even at stock clock speeds...


This, I'd expect somewhere around 3250 with those clocks.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I did notice this as well, why do you think it is?


I have no idea why this happen's mate!

At your clocks(1280/1852)and without any optimization for valley to Nvidia driver (all settings default to nvidia driver) i take this score:


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> That was not the case with my 680's the top card was only 1-2c hotter after I swapped the paste.. But if I have nothing else to do, I'll try to swap the top and bottom cards see if I get the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> ambient temp, load and card type all effect the outcome of the temps though. The paste could help, but there are other factors that cause the temp bump, especially under load like what has already been stated where the primary card takes the brunt of the force.
Click to expand...

I swapped the cards and I even saw a higher temp gap of 10c, I guess my previous top card did have a better TIM application than my bottom card. I find it hard to believe that the 780's run significantly hotter even with a beefier cooling solution compared to the 680's. At 100% fan speed my 680's at 1228Mhz @ 1.212vgpu wont even break 68c while the 780's at 1137 at 1.175vgpu hits 80 at 100% fan speed.

Even if the temp target is at 94c, is it expected for the 780's to throttle at 80c?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Heaven stable for an hour currently running at 1322Mhz with 1.212v - Extremely happy with that!

Just need to work out where my PhysX has gone


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Heaven stable for an hour currently running at 1322Mhz with 1.212v - Extremely happy with that!
> 
> Just need to work out where my PhysX has gone


Check the Nvidia control panel to make sure you haven't set it to CPU or something. Past that I have no idea


----------



## EarlZ

Probably a physx driver reinstall will fix it. mine is still checked.

Has anyone done an extensive testing on how much temp difference 1.165 to 1.200 is at? Im guessing its minimal diff probably 2-3c ?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Gaming stable seems to be a really complicated concept with my 780. It's well documented that for example Valley tells you nothing of stability. I've run it at 1215MHz with 1.175V several times, but there's zero hope of gaming with that. But what's really interesting is that I've found instability in games that are usually considered easy to run. For example, I've run BF3 and Sleeping Dogs for dozens of hours at 1163MHz with 1.15V, but those clocks will give me some instability in both SWTOR and Skyrim. Not crashes, but short pauses of unresponsiveness, sometimes only after hours of gaming. Also, running those games at 1080p is fine, but running them at 2160p and downsampling results in those pauses.
> 
> So when I read "gaming stable" here, I always wonder... Which game, what's the resolution, what settings, and does "stable" mean a couple of hours of not crashing or actual stability. The scale seems wider than with any other GPU I've ever owned.


I think 90% of 780s here arent really gaming stable on the insane clocks which they are running. GK110 seems to very picky about clocks, and its very game specific aswell. I have tested very wide range of games on my previous 780 and it was pain in the... to get it stable in all games what i play (game clocks would range between 1110-1203, so i settled to 1110 on the reference in gaming). Now with this new DCII card, i have settled @ 1241 core with stock 1.162V (+400 mem aswell), and its rock solid in gaming (tested Batman AA, BF3, Crysis 3, Diablo 3, Borderlands 2, Saints Row IV, World Of Warcraft, Tomb Raider). Also i have noticed that Borderlands 2 is the best stress test for gaming clocks (PhysX Highest), my previous reference could not run over 1110 core on that one. Anyway i consider my DCII as very good card, havent even tried it with custom bios @ 1.212V to max out clocks.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I think 90% of 780s here arent really gaming stable on the insane clocks which they are running. GK110 seems to very picky about clocks, and its very game specific aswell. I have tested very wide range of games on my previous 780 and it was pain in the... to get it stable in all games what i play (game clocks would range between 1110-1203, so i settled to 1110 on the reference in gaming). Now with this new DCII card, i have settled @ 1241 core with stock 1.162V (+400 mem aswell), and its rock solid in gaming (tested Batman AA, BF3, Crysis 3, Diablo 3, Borderlands 2, Saints Row IV, World Of Warcraft, Tomb Raider). Also i have noticed that Borderlands 2 is the best stress test for gaming clocks (PhysX Highest), my previous reference could not run over 1110 core on that one. Anyway i consider my DCII as very good card, havent even tried it with custom bios @ 1.212V to max out clocks.


I'm 18 hours game stable @1450MHz..

Side note, I'm nearly finished my program for auto enabling all the softmods and hacks etc


----------



## Tonza

Talking about playing with fire, if you are really gaming @ 1450core with over 1.4V, that is really high voltage for the reference VRMs


----------



## alucardis666

Well I optimized my nvidia control panel... and took off vsync in the bench... world of difference now


----------



## Zawarudo

Upper voltage limit before I literally run out of juice is 1.48V The standard GTX780 can and will do 1500MHz I reckon.


----------



## woomdawg

A new personal best for me.


----------



## rhaylols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well I optimized my nvidia control panel... and took off vsync in the bench... world of difference now


What mods do you have, bios etc, and what did you optimize in control panel? Just curious.


----------



## Vodkacooling

Those with SLI 780 ACX. What videocard temps do you get on load?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 3333, I'm super limited by my CPU me thinks.


Good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This thread moves fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I'm glad to see my assumptions about tressfx were true.


here we won't sleep or close our eyes







keep reading lol. today I had to start reading this thread about 6 pages back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Getting some instability when clocked at 1306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA precision won't let me push the volts any higher - Modded BIOS time?


why you still waiting for? 99% here asre using vBios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reference [email protected]/[email protected] 3443 82.3 FPS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DStealth Nice score, you just beat to it I don't think i can beat you this time







only because of my weak memory not pass +580
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I have no idea why this happen's mate!
> At your clocks(1280/1852)and without any optimization for valley to Nvidia driver (all settings default to nvidia driver) i take this score:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what drivers are you running? just forget about beta drivers and bets now is 326.01 , 320.49 for bench with actfacts and 316.22 modded anything above that will give you hard time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Check the Nvidia control panel to make sure you haven't set it to CPU or something. Past that I have no idea


This.

PS: Thanks for helping others here and been a good members this is how OCN is about. not flame others or thinking you are better than others we are all the same. the same way you learn from me I can learn from you. this is how we got here and we are doing great. keep it up .

best

skyn3t.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what drivers are you running? just forget about beta drivers and bets now is 326.01 , 320.49 for bench with actfacts and 316.22 modded anything above that will give you hard time.
> .


Iam using the last beta driver (326.80) and everything work's perfect mate, no problem at all !


----------



## Zawarudo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage/0_50

Early version of my LLC/voltage tool released. Please provide feedback if you use it, thanks


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Those with SLI 780 ACX. What videocard temps do you get on load?


I will have my second one tomorrow. I will report back.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reference [email protected]/[email protected] 3443 82.3 FPS


If that's on reference air cooling @ 1.344v you've got balls mate.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what drivers are you running? just forget about beta drivers and bets now is 326.01 , 320.49 for bench with actfacts and 316.22 modded anything above that will give you hard time.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Iam using the last beta driver (326.80) and everything work's perfect mate, no problem at all !
Click to expand...

So 326.01 and 316.22 are the most stable drivers?

I am actually getting rare glitches on FFXIV despite the game only putting the GPU at 600-700Mhz and under 1v, mostly at 0.950 and no memory OC.


----------



## tinuz97

326.80 is also super stable for me (inno3d gtx 780 ) using it since release.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> If that's on reference air cooling @ 1.344v you've got balls mate.


I can't say much this is my ref 780 with the vbios and soft mod. I have the titan cooler on mine. I get a nice 57 C topping out during benching with air cooling. I may or may not have modded the air going into it but waiting on the classy before I waste time with buying a block. 1357 core and 7408 mem can still maybe push it a little bit further though


----------



## YP5 Toronto

1.344v.... on air = balls.


----------



## rhaylols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I can't say much this is my ref 780 with the vbios and soft mod. I have the titan cooler on mine. I get a nice 57 C topping out during benching with air cooling. I may or may not have modded the air going into it but waiting on the classy before I waste time with buying a block. 1357 core and 7408 mem can still maybe push it a little bit further though


>56c

Teach me your secrets to get 56c on 99% load at that voltage.


----------



## NateST

All of this extra voltage has me wanting to put these under water. Zar you ran 1.48 on the stock VRMs underwater? If so that gives me even greater confidence that only heat is going to kill our VRMs this time around. Even so, I benched SLI @ 1.325 on stock reference air and made it through heaven... top card hit 92c with 100% fan profile on both though ^_^. Oh and if you can go 1.48v+ and long term "health" of the card isn't degraded... it really almost makes the classified pointless.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhaylols*
> 
> >56c
> 
> Teach me your secrets to get 56c on 99% load at that voltage.


I was able to beat that score and how I am doing it is I have a window unit in the room I keep my pc so I built a container for the air to funnel into that pumps it straight into my gpu and blows over the top of the card to keep it nice and cool. Yes it may be ghetto but it does work. I did get the idea from homecinema so I will not take credit for it. At 1400 core and 7330 mem was my top out.


----------



## Coldsnap

Got around to over clocking my Asus GTX 780. Was curious to see how it would do because my friend bought other 780s and i read this one comes underclocked but has a higher roof for OC than others. Was happy with results.

default bios
Valley Score - 3190
Temps 73*C


----------



## Unlucky_7

How do you clock higher than 1.212? Precision won't let me go higher.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> How do you clock higher than 1.212? Precision won't let me go higher.


If you go to the first post by the OP there is a bios you can download and flash your gpu bios and under the benching bios there is a link for unlocking the gpu via soft mod it will guide you on how to do it. There is a risk of bricking your card during your bios flash and you can destroy your pushing the volts. I know because I did destroy one GTX 780 the day I got it right after I put the modded bios on it it popped. Probably was just a bad card anyways but its always a risk. Like everyone says this is OCN so push it.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If you go to the first post by the OP there is a bios you can download and flash your gpu bios and under the benching bios there is a link for unlocking the gpu via soft mod it will guide you on how to do it. There is a risk of bricking your card during your bios flash and you can destroy your pushing the volts. I know because I did destroy one GTX 780 the day I got it right after I put the modded bios on it it popped. Probably was just a bad card anyways but its always a risk. Like everyone says this is OCN so push it.


I have flashed the skynet vBios so I am just looking for the soft mod I think?

I assume the softmod is this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197


----------



## rhaylols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I was able to beat that score and how I am doing it is I have a window unit in the room I keep my pc so I built a container for the air to funnel into that pumps it straight into my gpu and blows over the top of the card to keep it nice and cool. Yes it may be ghetto but it does work. I did get the idea from homecinema so I will not take credit for it. At 1400 core and 7330 mem was my top out.


Just a question, Valley says I run at 1416/3684 but evga precision X tells me I run closer to something else at like 1250. Is that because EVGA isn't counting the boost clock or something in the displayed numbers or is valley just reading it wrong? I noticed you used the readings valley showed as opposed to whatever you're overclocking with, so I was curious which is suppose to be read for benchmarking.

I haven't changed my bios so I'm limited to my power cap currently. I'm pretty newish to benchmarking but the tinkering is fun and addicting.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhaylols*
> 
> Just a question, Valley says I run at 1416/3684 but evga precision X tells me I run closer to something else at like 1250. Is that because EVGA isn't counting the boost clock or something in the displayed numbers or is valley just reading it wrong? I noticed you used the readings valley showed as opposed to whatever you're overclocking with, so I was curious which is suppose to be read for benchmarking.
> 
> I haven't changed my bios so I'm limited to my power cap currently. I'm pretty newish to benchmarking but the tinkering is fun and addicting.


From my experience I never go off of what Valley or Precision says I use GPUZ for to see all my clocks as I think almost everyone on here does.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> From my experience I never go off of what Valley or Precision says I use GPUZ for to see all my clocks as I think almost everyone on here does.


If you are using a custom bios that removes Nvidia's gpu boost then Valley will give you the correct figure. If not, gpu boost does something to Valley where it gives you a inflated number.


----------



## rhaylols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> From my experience I never go off of what Valley or Precision says I use GPUZ for to see all my clocks as I think almost everyone on here does.


Just curious, since you seemed to only post the valley benches with the same clocks that valley was reading. I use gpuz aswell, guess I'll double check my clocks next time I run a benchmark


----------



## GhostDog99

hey guys i need some help
i have tryed to do the softmod for afterburner for the 1.3v for my GTX 780s
but im still getting 1.21v


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> hey guys i need some help
> i have tryed to do the softmod for afterburner for the 1.3v for my GTX 780s
> but im still getting 1.21v


When you go to afterburner does it take let you take the slider to 1300 mv? If you followed everything in the guide it should show 1300mv in AB mine never showed it in GPUZ but increasing the slider definetly increased my voltage because I was able to push the card further. Also if you can't make the slider go to 1300 MV then check the step also make sure you did the step described here
is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.

try it before add any lines'
"cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
"cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
"cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"

if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v

you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html

C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's

add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

or

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
.
it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v

You may will have to try both settings one at a time one will unlock your voltage.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> When you go to afterburner does it take let you take the slider to 1300 mv? If you followed everything in the guide it should show 1300mv in AB mine never showed it in GPUZ but increasing the slider definetly increased my voltage because I was able to push the card further. Also if you can't make the slider go to 1300 MV then check the step also make sure you did the step described here
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> You may will have to try both settings one at a time one will unlock your voltage.


yes i did that i got 41 i
added the [Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
but i still see +63mv witch is 1.21v and not 1.3v


----------



## Chomuco

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4647644&postcount=154

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4647644&postcount=154


----------



## doctakedooty

Did you try
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Did you try
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h


yes i did try that too


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4647644&postcount=154
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4647644&postcount=154


thank you all for the help









i see what i did rong


----------



## elbubi

Hi guys.

I need your help please. I tried softvoltmod with AB, and when I applied voltage changes it bluescreened and now every time I enter Windows it blackscreen and reset, and this loop repeats again and again.

In secure mode there's no problem at all, y tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers and it's the same, when I enter Windows it black screens.

I guess it undervoltage (900mv) its stuck at driver level so it applies it right after loggin in and thus why it hangs.

Please help.

Regards!

*EDIT: Solved! Thanks anyway!*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, if you have time, can you take a look at this suggestion thread and provide feedback?


----------



## GhostDog99

ok now i can see 1.3v in afterburner but whan i aplly it my cards vlots dont change
even thow afterburner says 1.3v


----------



## malmental




----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys! Decided to follow mal over here...

Traded my 7950 Crossfire in today for a single Asus 780 DCUII... this card is a monster. Easily took +200 core and +200 memory on the stock fan profile. Running it at +150 for games so it boosts around 1176 all the time, usually does not break 65*C either. Really happy with it overall, although the card is gigantic.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys! *Decided to follow mal over here...*
> 
> Traded my 7950 Crossfire in today for a single Asus 780 DCUII... this card is a monster. Easily took +200 core and +200 memory on the stock fan profile. Running it at +150 for games so it boosts around 1176 all the time, usually does not break 65*C either. Really happy with it overall, although the card is gigantic.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ok now i can see 1.3v in afterburner but whan i aplly it my cards vlots dont change
> even thow afterburner says 1.3v


if you are referring to it does not change in gpuz neither does mine but I can tell because I was able to OC a lot more then before.

BTW Mal this is for you reference 780 classy will be here wednesday


----------



## EarlZ

What are the most gaming stable drivers for the 780 SLI as of now ?

326.01 and 316.22 ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What are the most gaming stable drivers for the 780 SLI as of now ?
> 
> 326.01 and 316.22 ?


320.49


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 320.49


Agreed. I had nothing but issues with the 326 betas and 320.11 320.14.


----------



## EarlZ

I seem to be having some voltage issues when playing Final Fantasy XIV, when the card is at stock it usually hovers around 863Mhz at 1.050v if I apply my overclocked settings at 863Mhz it will only apply 0.900~0.950v which is either cause the game to artifact and eventually crash/driver recovery mode. I've tried maxing out the offset voltage to no avail


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> yes i did that i got 41 i
> added the [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> but i still see +63mv witch is 1.21v and not 1.3v


Do you have multiple GPU's? If so you need to copy and paste the new lines into both VEN_ files.

Getting this to work can be extremely finicky.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Do you have multiple GPU's? If so you need to copy and paste the new lines into both VEN_ files.
> 
> Getting this to work can be extremely finicky.


Yup but after that you can just use my program to do everything automatic


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> DStealth Nice score, you just beat to it I don't think i can beat you this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only because of my weak memory not pass +580
> skyn3t.


Mine is weaker +566 for the run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> If that's on reference air cooling @ 1.344v you've got balls mate.


Don't think so, if can keep the core below 90* i'll try higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> reference 780


Gr8 card you've got there


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I was able to beat that score and how I am doing it is I have a window unit in the room I keep my pc so I built a container for the air to funnel into that pumps it straight into my gpu and blows over the top of the card to keep it nice and cool. Yes it may be ghetto but it does work. I did get the idea from homecinema so I will not take credit for it. At 1400 core and 7330 mem was my top out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me of my "Ghetto Chiller"

I used to use this during the winter to help keep my old 560ti 448 core cool, I remember seeing a 12C idle temp once! lol It runs out to a crawl space that is open to the outside air/temps where I had a 120mm fan hooked up to an old PSU









I set a new personal Valley best with my card since all this 1.3v LLC stuff has gone down. Big thanks to Zawarudo for this info, and for his new 1.3v llc tool that I'm looking forward to trying.

*NRD --- i5 [email protected] 5.107Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1346 / [email protected] ---- 82.8 ---- 3464*



*NRD --- i5 2500k @ 5.107Ghz ---- GTX 780 ; 1346 / [email protected] ---- 38.8 FPS ---- 1624 ---- Multi-monitor @ 5760x1080*



Yes this is with my ACX air cooler, and I have to say that when i first applied the volts my heart was pounding a bit







With the AC window unit blasting full bore the card managed to top out around 72C on the core (the hottest I've ever seen it). I've been running bf3 stable at 1241/3420







with 1.225v constant thanks to the llc fix. I still haven't tried to push for higher clocks yet for that game, but I have a feeling I could get maybe another bump or two on the core. Temps while gaming never exceed 57C now that I'm using a more aggressive fan curve to keep those vrms cooled off. This has made a small difference to the game but it is noticeable as it's allowing me to keep closer to my goal of 100fps avg for my new Asus Lightboost monitor









Oh and some more pics for the hell of it, my wind tunnel of a case pre 780 install:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








That 120mm Silverstone FM121 fan mounted internally at the end of the GPU makes a world of difference as far as feeding fresh air to the card is concerned.


----------



## hypespazm

Can someone Link To the flash the Stock Super Clocked Bios for EVGA 780 ? I need to do an RMA and I would like to Reflash the bios back to stock.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Can someone Link To the flash the Stock Super Clocked Bios for EVGA 780 ? I need to do an RMA and I would like to Reflash the bios back to stock.


Stock cooler bios or ACX SC stock bios?


----------



## hypespazm

stock cooler


----------



## NRD

Sry I can't help you there then, but check over here


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Gaming stable seems to be a really complicated concept with my 780. It's well documented that for example Valley tells you nothing of stability. I've run it at 1215MHz with 1.175V several times, but there's zero hope of gaming with that. But what's really interesting is that I've found instability in games that are usually considered easy to run. For example, I've run BF3 and Sleeping Dogs for dozens of hours at 1163MHz with 1.15V, but those clocks will give me some instability in both SWTOR and Skyrim. Not crashes, but short pauses of unresponsiveness, sometimes only after hours of gaming. Also, running those games at 1080p is fine, but running them at 2160p and downsampling results in those pauses.
> 
> So when I read "gaming stable" here, I always wonder... Which game, what's the resolution, what settings, and does "stable" mean a couple of hours of not crashing or actual stability. The scale seems wider than with any other GPU I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 90% of 780s here arent really gaming stable on the insane clocks which they are running. GK110 seems to very picky about clocks, and its very game specific aswell. I have tested very wide range of games on my previous 780 and it was pain in the... to get it stable in all games what i play (game clocks would range between 1110-1203, so i settled to 1110 on the reference in gaming). Now with this new DCII card, i have settled @ 1241 core with stock 1.162V (+400 mem aswell), and its rock solid in gaming (tested Batman AA, BF3, Crysis 3, Diablo 3, Borderlands 2, Saints Row IV, World Of Warcraft, Tomb Raider). Also i have noticed that Borderlands 2 is the best stress test for gaming clocks (PhysX Highest), my previous reference could not run over 1110 core on that one. Anyway i consider my DCII as very good card, havent even tried it with custom bios @ 1.212V to max out clocks.
Click to expand...

I'm replacing my EVGA ACC with the Asus DC2 soon and cannot wait! Thanka for the mini review!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What are the most gaming stable drivers for the 780 SLI as of now ?
> 
> 326.01 and 316.22 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 320.49
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 320.49
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I had nothing but issues with the 326 betas and 320.11 320.14.
Click to expand...

Same here. 326 beta caused hitching in Tomb Raider. 320.49 WHQL is perfect.


----------



## hypespazm

what can I use to flash the stock bios? like a program to load it?


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I think 90% of 780s here arent really gaming stable on the insane clocks which they are running. GK110 seems to very picky about clocks, and its very game specific aswell. I have tested very wide range of games on my previous 780 and it was pain in the... to get it stable in all games what i play (game clocks would range between 1110-1203, so i settled to 1110 on the reference in gaming). Now with this new DCII card, i have settled @ 1241 core with stock 1.162V (+400 mem aswell), and its rock solid in gaming (tested Batman AA, BF3, Crysis 3, Diablo 3, Borderlands 2, Saints Row IV, World Of Warcraft, Tomb Raider). Also i have noticed that Borderlands 2 is the best stress test for gaming clocks (PhysX Highest), my previous reference could not run over 1110 core on that one. Anyway i consider my DCII as very good card, havent even tried it with custom bios @ 1.212V to max out clocks.


Interesting. I've been playing Borderlands 2 as well, 2160p and highest PhysX so really pushing my card. For me, it hasn't proved to be as fragile as Skyrim.









That DCII of yours is a real gem. Take good care of it!


----------



## Jodiuh

Agreed. If she were mine, I would take her dancing @ Frys electronics in front of all the other laGPUs next year on her bday.


----------



## Uzanar

Can some of you guys tell me at what clock-speeds you actually *play games* with?

I run 1176MHz/7GHz with my reference GTX 780 but I'm curious about what some of you with better powered cards like the EVGA GTX 780 Classified run in games?
To run benchmarks at 1.4GHz core clock with like 1.35V is one thing but do you dare to do it in games and is it stable?


----------



## hypespazm

Really Having trouble flashing back to stock bios on the EVGA SC Reference cooler. I downloaded the bios but Im not Sure exactly how to flash it back ... I need to RMA it soon can anyone help me with this? has anyone flash back to stock?? if do I use NV flash to flash back to bios ?...I already downloaded the EVGA SC bios from Tech power UP just need a quick hand flashing it back:exclamati


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Really Having trouble flashing back to stock bios on the EVGA SC Reference cooler. I downloaded the bios but Im not Sure exactly how to flash it back ... I need to RMA it soon can anyone help me with this? has anyone flash back to stock?? if do I use NV flash to flash back to bios ?...I already downloaded the EVGA SC bios from Tech power UP just need a quick hand flashing it back:exclamati


Yes, use nvflash, i just got my original bios back with these commands by Skyn3t.

Nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom


----------



## EarlZ

My top card crapped out on valley after like 45mins of looping its only at 1137Mhz with 1.187vGPU or 326.80 beta is unstable


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Yes, use nvflash, i just got my original bios back with these commands by Skyn3t.
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom


I actually did the OVERRIDE flash ... i must have done it wrong then Im going to try again with those settings.

what does your card say in GPU Z with the bios name? and version.. I names my BIOS GK110 but Im not sure if thats the original Bios name... And im not sure if that will be what they check when I send it back or not? can you help me out?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Can some of you guys tell me at what clock-speeds you actually *play games* with?
> 
> I run 1176MHz/7GHz with my reference GTX 780 but I'm curious about what some of you with better powered cards like the EVGA GTX 780 Classified run in games?
> To run benchmarks at 1.4GHz core clock with like 1.35V is one thing but do you dare to do it in games and is it stable?


1150...didn't even bother with the memory. This is on an EVGA ACX SC.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 1150...didn't even bother with the memory. This is on an EVGA ACX SC.


Why not? Are you playing at [email protected]? I play at [email protected] and I need every little bit of performance that I can get.

To OC the memory on the GTX 780 can actually make quite a diference


----------



## Jodiuh

Not exactly sure what to test with and I'd rather spend time gaming than testing...I'm @ 60hz, but also 5019x1020. But I've had trouble with the card and will be sending back to EVGA anyway. Ill wait til I get my hands on a proper 780...thx for letting me know it helps performance quite a bit.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Can some of you guys tell me at what clock-speeds you actually *play games* with?
> 
> I run 1176MHz/7GHz with my reference GTX 780 but I'm curious about what some of you with better powered cards like the EVGA GTX 780 Classified run in games?
> To run benchmarks at 1.4GHz core clock with like 1.35V is one thing but do you dare to do it in games and is it stable?


I was playing Far Cry 3 for a few hours yesterday. Lot of people consider that a good stability test.

1254 MHz @ 1.187v using high settings. Hovered around 78c with 80-90% gpu usage always at or above 60 fps.

Started out playing it at 1320 MHz @1.213 on optimal settings but temperatures were 90c after 20 mins or so. Too hot for my liking. And fps drops in places below 60.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I was playing Far Cry 3 for a few hours yesterday. Lot of people consider that a good stability test.
> 
> 1254 MHz @ 1.187v using high settings. Hovered around 78c with 80-90% gpu usage always at or above 60 fps.
> 
> Started out playing it at 1320 MHz @1.213 on optimal settings but temperatures were 90c after 20 mins or so. Too hot for my liking. And fps drops in places below 60.


Ah, quite nice. What card do you have? And does the clock-speeds ever throttle down anything? Like 1241MHz or 1228MHz?

I can run 1215MHz stable at 1.212V with some memory OC as well but I don't think that it's worth it to run the card at 1.212V for that small difference.


----------



## anticommon

Okay, so, my lightning has a decent core but the memory is absolute crap.

+ 211 on the core (base 1137) = ~1346mhz ~ 1.3v
+ 100 on memory = 6208 mhz

This is the worst clocking memory I've seen on any of my 3 780's so far. I can probably get ~120-130 mhz out of it but I know even at +150mhz it was acting up. But who knows, maybe I'll try again and it will work this time. Temps max out at around 78c. (80c is 100% fan, 78c is 96%)

anyone know if 326.80 is better than 326.41 drivers?

Also Skyn3t, my card (with your LN2 bios) has a base voltage of 1.1v instead of 1.15v meaning if I want anything above 1.2v on the card I have to manually use rbby's tool everytime my PC boots. Got any solution to this?


----------



## GhostDog99

My 780 dos +800 on memory


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> My 780 dos +800 on memory


At what core speed? 1200+?


----------



## GhostDog99

Core at 1347MHz


----------



## malmental




----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Core at 1347MHz


Damn, very nice. Congrats


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Damn, very nice. Congrats


Thanks  I'm lucky I see


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Okay, so, my lightning has a decent core but the memory is absolute crap.
> 
> + 211 on the core (base 1137) = ~1346mhz ~ 1.3v
> + 100 on memory = 6208 mhz
> 
> This is the worst clocking memory I've seen on any of my 3 780's so far. I can probably get ~120-130 mhz out of it but I know even at +150mhz it was acting up. But who knows, maybe I'll try again and it will work this time. Temps max out at around 78c. (80c is 100% fan, 78c is 96%)
> 
> anyone know if 326.80 is better than 326.41 drivers?
> 
> Also Skyn3t, my card (with your LN2 bios) has a base voltage of 1.1v instead of 1.15v meaning if I want anything above 1.2v on the card I have to manually use rbby's tool everytime my PC boots. Got any solution to this?


How do u test for that? Does ur 3dmark score go down? And then you know the error correcting is kicking in? Or does it artifact? Thx!


----------



## GhostDog99

guys will the EVGA GTX 780 Backplate fit with a XSPC 780 water block ?

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-NVIDIA-GTX-780-Backplate/dp/B00D6L525I%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJ7VMODKUTIUWFY2Q%26tag%3Doverclockdotnet-thr-rc-li-t-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00D6L525I

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=37490


----------



## dawn1980

I have 2 evga gtx 780 acx in phantom full tower and my temp in top card gets 90c after 30 min gameplay!! 2nd gpu get 80c...is this normal for acx model?? Also looking to upgrade my case is there another case that would cool gpu's better like the new phantom 530???


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> I have 2 evga gtx 780 acx in phantom full tower and my temp in top card gets 90c after 30 min gameplay!! 2nd gpu get 80c...is this normal for acx model?? Also looking to upgrade my case is there another case that would cool gpu's better like the new phantom 530???


Those type of coolers are horrible for multi-card setups. Your best bet for multiple cards is either the blower type coolers or water cooling. Not sure how much any case is going to help unless you can space the cards further apart.


----------



## dawn1980

Yea well hate dealing with water and cards are far apart as they will go...if I crank fans up to 100 percent cards do run under 85c just wish I researched little more b4 I pulled the trigger...oh well actually one card overclocked for my 1600p monitor all i need really .. my just sell other card..but I love sli!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> very nice munney


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> are you themunneyshot from youtube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big fan


Thanks guys!

Sorry for the late response, I had my bachelor party this weekend.

@itzzDannn yeah thats me :-D I've tried to keep it a secret but I guess its getting out


----------



## NateST

I played Borderlands 2 at 1.2v with the LLC mod which is around 1.25 actual @ 1202/1650 in SLI for around 2 hours. Not sure if it's 100% stable, I was running the new DLC if that means anything.


----------



## hypespazm

Hey guys im still having trouble, I have been trying to install the EVGA SC Bios on my 780 reference which is the stock bios it came with but Im not sure if I installed the right bios on it.. I downloaded it from tech power up Can anyone help me to see if I did it right? what do I have to show you guys to see if I did it right? The main reason I am doing this is because i have to RMA the card.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Hey guys im still having trouble, I have been trying to install the EVGA SC Bios on my 780 reference which is the stock bios it came with but Im not sure if I installed the right bios on it.. I downloaded it from tech power up Can anyone help me to see if I did it right? what do I have to show you guys to see if I did it right? The main reason I am doing this is because i have to RMA the card.


Hopefully next time you save your bios before flashing a modded one for this reason and if you happen to brick the card in the process of flashing but I know that does not help you at the moment. If you have the sc with acx cooler then it should be the correct bios. Make sure you check the vbios sticker on the pcb of your card and make sure gpuz shows the same numbers. If those numbers match your good to send back from rma. Probably to be safe make sure you turn pritect back on by using the same cimmands you used to turn protect off nvflash --protecton can't remember if there is a space -6 after the protecton just to make sure the eeprom is locked back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Yea well hate dealing with water and cards are far apart as they will go...if I crank fans up to 100 percent cards do run under 85c just wish I researched little more b4 I pulled the trigger...oh well actually one card overclocked for my 1600p monitor all i need really .. my just sell other card..but I love sli!!


Yea acx is horrible sli like mentioned it just pumps hot air out and hot air rises which in your case is right up into your top card. You can do three cards I managed the temps in a corsair 900d case yes its huge but if you can pump all that hot air out while pumping in plenty of cool air you can make it work. Yes water cooling would solve all you issues but since you don't like that idea there is one more option you can sale the cards you have now and buy the titan cooler model to low the air out of the rear of the case instead of dumping it back inside the case like the acx does. If you are still within your return time frame exchange them for the titan cooler model. I have one non superclocked and it put out numbers competing with titans and classys its all about luck of the draw.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Got my card running stable now at 1306Mhz on the core, 7Ghz effective on the memory with 1.2v.



CPU is currently at stock as I am waiting for the liquid ultra before I delid it.

Is that score in-line with that other people are getting @ 1440p?


----------



## hypespazm

I need bios 80.10.36.00.01


----------



## hypespazm

Does anyone know the comand to write the protection on?


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Does anyone know the comand to write the protection on?


to enable eeprom protection again use this Nvflash --protecton


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> How do u test for that? Does ur 3dmark score go down? And then you know the error correcting is kicking in? Or does it artifact? Thx!


If you are talking about the slow down on the card which doesn't show the core (or memory) soft-crashing then I'd say the evidence is in the frames. You end up going from 60-100 fps to 30-55fps.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> I have 2 evga gtx 780 acx in phantom full tower and my temp in top card gets 90c after 30 min gameplay!! 2nd gpu get 80c...is this normal for acx model?? Also looking to upgrade my case is there another case that would cool gpu's better like the new phantom 530???


The ACX is very much an average non ref cooler IMO.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> I have 2 evga gtx 780 acx in phantom full tower and my temp in top card gets 90c after 30 min gameplay!! 2nd gpu get 80c...is this normal for acx model?? Also looking to upgrade my case is there another case that would cool gpu's better like the new phantom 530???


I have the same cards The top runs about 53c and the bottom one 48c playing BO2. BF3 ultra settings I hit 60-64c

Something is way off if you are hitting 90, or even 80. Unless you have no case fans.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have the same cards The top runs about 53c and the bottom one 48c playing BO2. BF3 ultra settings I hit 60-64c
> 
> Something is way off if you are hitting 90, or even 80. Unless you have no case fans.


What kind of fan curve?


----------



## dawn1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have the same cards The top runs about 53c and the bottom one 48c playing BO2. BF3 ultra settings I hit 60-64c
> 
> Something is way off if you are hitting 90, or even 80. Unless you have no case fans.


What pc case are u using?? Fans? Thanks


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> What pc case are u using?? Fans? Thanks


Dawn are you by chance running a vbios and if so which one? If you are running vbios what are your core and memory clocked at? Also what voltage is the card at? These things could play a huge difference in temps if running a custiom bios on the card vs stock bios? Also try removing the acx cooler and replace the tim as a few people on here have mentioned there tim job from evga was not great and replacing did slightly help temps. If you are running the custom bios try switching back to stock and see what temps are because the sky bios increases tdp so you will get more heat. Running even the stock bios with sli should have you running good fps for 1440p and you should be able to slighlty overclock them and still keep temps resonable.


----------



## untitled

Just got my 780 today from Newegg. it doesn't beat the 660 SLI I had by as much as I thought it would, but I still like it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Just got my 780 today from Newegg. it doesn't beat the 660 SLI I had by as much as I thought it would, but I still like it.


overclock it and then try it again..


----------



## untitled

I'm not that experienced overclocking at all, this is my first time even trying it. This is pretty much the best I can do. It keeps crashing if I got higher than this. Not sure how I can get it higher.


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm not that experienced overclocking at all, this is my first time even trying it. This is pretty much the best I can do. It keeps crashing if I got higher than this. Not sure how I can get it higher.


Set your fan to 90%-100% and run it again.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm not that experienced overclocking at all, this is my first time even trying it. This is pretty much the best I can do. It keeps crashing if I got higher than this. Not sure how I can get it higher.


Try valley and see what you get here is my score around the same clock.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Set your fan to 90%-100% and run it again.


My temperatures aren't getting that high really (Around 75 max) Why would fan speed matter?


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> My temperatures aren't getting that high really (Around 75 max) Why would fan speed matter?


because you set it auto, i thought the temp went too high.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Set your fan to 90%-100% and run it again.
> 
> 
> 
> My temperatures aren't getting that high really (Around 75 max) Why would fan speed matter?
Click to expand...

what model GTX 780.?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what model GTX 780.?


780 HOF

These benchmarks won't artifact or anything, they just do the "____ Has stopped responding" thing,


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what model GTX 780.?
> 
> 
> 
> 780 HOF
> 
> These benchmarks won't artifact or anything, they just do the "____ Has stopped responding" thing,
Click to expand...

use the latest version of GALAXY's XTREME Tuner Plus software
The GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF offers an overvoltage option and the ability to go beyond the 1.15v limitation NVIDIA sets.
It's a bit tricky, and you have to accept the consequences, but it does work after some fiddling around.


----------



## joelchoy

Is there any way to increase the voltage to the memory? Can't pass the 7ghz barrier. My max mem is able to get till 6.8ghz


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> Is there any way to increase the voltage to the memory? Can't pass the 7ghz barrier. My max mem is able to get till 6.8ghz


I've been trying to work on a mod for it. So far my poking about hasn't got me too far. I think the voltage for memory might be static and done via hardware resistors. I really need a schematic of a GTX780 to go any further. If anyone can get my one (to a reference 780) I should be able to finally have a definitive answer.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Try valley and see what you get here is my score around the same clock.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*


Seems to be fine, I was at 1241 and your score is slightly higher with your extra little bit of clock speed.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> use the latest version of GALAXY's XTREME Tuner Plus software
> The GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF offers an overvoltage option and the ability to go beyond the 1.15v limitation NVIDIA sets.
> It's a bit tricky, and you have to accept the consequences, but it does work after some fiddling around.


I tried that for my 780 HOF. Can't set a custom fan curve and the osd is terrible. Uninstalled it.

Precision works just fine with the HOF. Over voltage in Precision works fine as well. Up to 1.187v stock and 1.213v with custom bios.

The hyper boost button pegs the fans at 100%. When the button is pressed, fan control in Precision is disabled.

I can run Valley steady at 1320 mhz with 1.187v with the slider maxed to 126% power. No throttle.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I tried that for my 780 HOF. Can't set a custom fan curve and the osd is terrible. Uninstalled it.
> 
> Precision works just fine with the HOF. Over voltage in Precision works fine as well. Up to 1.187v stock and 1.213v with custom bios.
> 
> The hyper boost button pegs the fans at 100%. When the button is pressed, fan control in Precision is disabled.
> 
> I can run Valley steady at 1320 mhz with 1.187v with the slider maxed to 126% power. No throttle.


As soon I find any free fime im going get back on HOF bios to see what I can squeeze and get from it. I think I fail in my first try but no much info to get it do right. HOF has a lot potential but seems to be tied some how in bios.


----------



## boldenc

I wonder if someone tried the skyn3t classified bios on the HOF? Anyone can take this chance?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> What pc case are u using?? Fans? Thanks


Fractal R4: H100i top mount blowing out (two stock fans - replacing with Nactuas tomorrow), 2 140mm fans intake on front, 1 140mm intake bottom (this is coming out tomorrow when I upgrade to a 1300w ps) and one 140mm exaust fan in rear.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> I wonder if someone tried the skyn3t classified bios on the HOF? Anyone can take this chance?


Two different GPU and totally two different bios behave will happen performance not going to happen. Why not you to try it out?


----------



## caenlen

anyone in need of a second gtx 780 i just spotted this, $450 and looks legit. wish i had the extra dough cause i would love to SLI mine

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151119108002?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> anyone in need of a second gtx 780 i just spotted this, $450 and looks legit. wish i had the extra dough cause i would love to SLI mine
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151119108002?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


I wouldn't, look at his feedback score.
though his detailed feedback might give another impression.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I wouldn't, look at his feedback score.
> though his detailed feedback might give another impression.


Thats was the first thing I did... but if you look he has sold 2 more that people were happy with... who knows man.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I wouldn't, look at his feedback score.
> though his detailed feedback might give another impression.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats was the first thing I did... but if you look he has sold 2 more that people were happy with... who knows man.
Click to expand...

exactly man, exactly..


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> anyone in need of a second gtx 780 i just spotted this, $450 and looks legit. wish i had the extra dough cause i would love to SLI mine
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151119108002?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


I hate people like him that undercut the market like this. He most likely pinched it from someone. I was thinking of selling one of my ACX SC's but not for 450 bucks


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I hate people like him that undercut the market like this. He most likely pinched it from someone. I was thinking of selling one of my ACX SC's but not for 450 bucks


Its the PCB only...


----------



## slickric21

Does anybody have a copy of the latest eVGA 780 SC ACX bios ? I 'think' its the 80.10.3A.00.80.

I want it for the lower idle fan speed which I believe it has.

I'm currently on 80.10.37.00.80 and the idle fan speed of 39% is annoying as it creates a rattling noise at this percent.

I have used Kepler Bios Editor to edit my bios to set the minimum fan speed to either 25% or 45%, but both times it still idles at 39%

I know I can use Precison to set a fan curve but id like to not use any 3rd party software If I can


----------



## slickric21

^^ Sorted thank you to Fiveeyz !!


----------



## FiveEYZ

I'm glad I was able to help


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> anyone in need of a second gtx 780 i just spotted this, $450 and looks legit. wish i had the extra dough cause i would love to SLI mine
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151119108002?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


lol 100% mint (with stock cooler removed cough)

The definition of mint condition must of changed at some point, I just didn't get the memo...

Not being rude to OP, unless it's his listing. this is false advertising.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Two different GPU and totally two different bios behave will happen performance not going to happen. Why not you to try it out?


Why two different GPU? isn't both GK110?

I saw a review on the HOF card using the Stock GTX780 .36 bios @ 867MHz at XS forums.

The reason I said to try the classified bios, is maybe the original classy bios is coded better.

I couldn't try as I don't have enough tools to do it, no extra graphic card and no HDMi cable to use the onboard GPU.

I always like to take the chance and try but this time I couldn't and I blame Galaxy for not implementing a dual bios on this specific card.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Why two different GPU? isn't both GK110?
> 
> I saw a review on the HOF card using the Stock GTX780 .36 bios @ 867MHz at XS forums.
> 
> The reason I said to try the classified bios, is maybe the original classy bios is coded better.
> 
> I couldn't try as I don't have enough tools to do it, no extra graphic card and no HDMi cable to use the onboard GPU.
> 
> I always like to take the chance and try but this time I couldn't and I blame Galaxy for not implementing a dual bios on this specific card.


You blame Galaxy for not implementing a dual BIOS switch... why didn't you just buy a card that has two bios switches? You're the one that purchased it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Why two different GPU? isn't both GK110?
> 
> I saw a review on the HOF card using the Stock GTX780 .36 bios @ 867MHz at XS forums.
> 
> The reason I said to try the classified bios, is maybe the original classy bios is coded better.
> 
> I couldn't try as I don't have enough tools to do it, no extra graphic card and no HDMi cable to use the onboard GPU.
> 
> I always like to take the chance and try but this time I couldn't and I blame Galaxy for not implementing a dual bios on this specific card.


The classified 780 doesn't use the CHiL8318 controller.

The lightning 780 does.

I wonder.....


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> You blame Galaxy for not implementing a dual BIOS switch... why didn't you just buy a card that has two bios switches? You're the one that purchased it.


I know but I'm talking in general, as the card is intended for enthusiast and who searching to achieve high OC's and dual bios switch has always been a bonus specially from a card you try to get the max from it, and for me it was the only card available at that moment, as my choices are limited because I live in Egypt and we rarely get this items here.
The main 2 cards comparable with the HOF, are the classified and the lightning and both has the dual bios.
It is a nice extra option Galaxy should think about it in their next rev. cards.
Believe me this switch bios would have been tons better than the BOOST button which do nothing except more noise.
Weird that some info on the web was stating that this card come with dual bios but indeed it was false information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The classified 780 doesn't use the CHiL8318 controller.
> 
> The lightning 780 does.
> 
> I wonder.....


I looked at the lightning bios but the lightning bios is half size of the normal GTX 780 bios


----------



## jleslie246

How do I fix SLI scaling issues with the 780's? BO2 is all messed up. BF3 looks great. My hasn't Nvidia addressed this issue?


----------



## skyn3t

Just received it as a gift









thanks gh0stp1rate


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just received it as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks gh0stp1rate


skyn3t edition precision, sweet!


----------



## MunneY

I'm having some TERRIBLE issues with BF3 and SLI... With 1 card, it runs maxed out... if I enable both cards, it bounces between 15 and 50% usage... so freaking frustrating


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm having some TERRIBLE issues with BF3 and SLI... With 1 card, it runs maxed out... if I enable both cards, it bounces between 15 and 50% usage... so freaking frustrating


This, I did post about this a bit ago apparently it's typical...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> This, I did post about this a bit ago apparently it's typical...


Whats weird is I never had issues until I started pushing hard for some big big 3dmark scores


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just received it as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks gh0stp1rate


Show-off....lol...Looks good man....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> skyn3t edition precision, sweet!


so smexy


----------



## YounGMessiah

Too bad I have to return one, due to the RMA, but they sure do look sexy side by side

Left one is the new one I just got


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Too bad I have to return one, due to the RMA, but they sure do look sexy side by side
> Left one is the new one I just got
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


why? what happen?


----------



## YounGMessiah

My one on the right was running way hot than most peoples temps reported and from most reviews, so decided to get a new one in exchange.

3DMark test on new card, stock everything.. All I did was set fan to 75% and it only got to 70 C

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1204823

How are those scores?

Two cards:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1204974

Re edit: Also here is proof that my old card has higher temperatures, same settings as my new card

14 C difference! New card is doing a lot better even with the extra heat of both cards..


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Too bad I have to return one, due to the RMA, but they sure do look sexy side by side
> Left one is the new one I just got
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad you got it all sorted out and are seeing reasonable temps on the new card







I wonder what the TIM job was like on the one you sent back compared to the new one, or if it was just a leaky chip.


----------



## EarlZ

With out any overclocking or changes to the fan speed my cards peak at 80-83c with heaven 4.0 maxed out, is this the expected temperature?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With out any overclocking or changes to the fan speed my cards peak at 80-83c with heaven 4.0 maxed out, is this the expected temperature?


whats your fan profile....?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With out any overclocking or changes to the fan speed my cards peak at 80-83c with heaven 4.0 maxed out, is this the expected temperature?
> 
> 
> 
> whats your fan profile....?
Click to expand...

No changes what so ever, default on everything.. MSI-AB or any other tweak tool not running.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No changes what so ever, default on everything.. MSI-AB or any other tweak tool not running.


You need to go into settings in AB and set a custom fan profile to your liking....


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No changes what so ever, default on everything.. MSI-AB or any other tweak tool not running.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go into settings in AB and set a custom fan profile to your liking....
Click to expand...

I believe you may have missed my question.

But let me rephrase it.

With out changing any fan speed (pure auto, driver controlled, no tweaking of the fan curve) is it expected to hit 80-83c in temps?
No overclocking included, the core speed on both cards drop to 862Mhz during the test, again.. not interested in changing fan curves just pure auto.

I ask this because this is what I ued to measure on how terrible the TIM application is on my 680's and a lot of people were getting significantly better temps than me in this kind of a 'test' so I decided to change the TIM application and got between 6-8c better temps on both of my cards and the 780's might be a pain to apply CLU with.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I believe you may have missed my question.
> 
> But let me rephrase it.
> 
> With out changing any fan speed (pure auto, driver controlled, no tweaking of the fan curve) is it expected to hit 80-83c in temps?
> No overclocking included, the core speed on both cards drop to 862Mhz during the test, again.. not interested in changing fan curves just pure auto.
> 
> I ask this because this is what I ued to measure on how terrible the TIM application is on my 680's and a lot of people were getting significantly better temps than me in this kind of a 'test' so I decided to change the TIM application and got between 6-8c better temps on both of my cards and the 780's might be a pain to apply CLU with.


Now i get what you are saying....Could be three things causing the cards to run hot and throttle....1) Ambient temps....2) Spacing between cards,maybe not having even air passing thru to cool the cards properly and the last like you mentioned could just be bad thermal paste application by Manufacturer....


----------



## specopsFI

...Or if they're reference cards, the fact that they are designed to run at 80 degrees as a stock temp target.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> ...Or if they're reference cards, the fact that they are designed to run at 80 degrees as a stock temp target.


That explains it then


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With out any overclocking or changes to the fan speed my cards peak at 80-83c with heaven 4.0 maxed out, is this the expected temperature?


Yes. If you read multiple reviews of the 780, it tends to land in the 80c area during game testing with the stock fan profile. Heaven runs the card at 99% usage so temps will be even hotter than gaming. So you are right in the normal zone.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Glad you got it all sorted out and are seeing reasonable temps on the new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the TIM job was like on the one you sent back compared to the new one, or if it was just a leaky chip.


 Yeah not sure =/, but like you said the new one is working out 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> That explains it then


Do you have an ACX?


----------



## friskiest

Hey guys
Really looking for some help here..

Switched off my pc last night as normal.
I did not turn it on again before work today, so I come home after work and switch it on.
System posts but there is no signal coming from the gpu. I tried switching to integrated, and I have signal fine.

I have two monitors connected to my 780 normally, neither of them would display anything, but my keyboard and mouse lit up as normal.

There was no error code on my M5E either.

I have a vanilla msi 780 with the TI bios and recently played around with 1.3v hack. It worked fine, this is the first time I have had any issues with it.

The card is watercooled, so before I start tearing my loop apart to test slots, i was wondering if any of you guys would be able to help me troubleshoot.

I am fearing the worst. Not sure RMA would work with a TI bios on it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Hey guys
> Really looking for some help here..
> 
> Switched off my pc last night as normal.
> I did not turn it on again before work today, so I come home after work and switch it on.
> System posts but there is no signal coming from the gpu. I tried switching to integrated, and I have signal fine.
> 
> I have two monitors connected to my 780 normally, neither of them would display anything, but my keyboard and mouse lit up as normal.
> 
> There was no error code on my M5E either.
> 
> I have a vanilla msi 780 with the TI bios and recently played around with 1.3v hack. It worked fine, this is the first time I have had any issues with it.
> 
> The card is watercooled, so before I start tearing my loop apart to test slots, i was wondering if any of you guys would be able to help me troubleshoot.
> 
> I am fearing the worst. Not sure RMA would work with a TI bios on it


I would start with un-plugging it from the wall, and removing the cmos battery... Leave it off for 45-60mins, then plug it all back in.

also, make sure the GPU's are properly plugged & clipped in, also make sure the motherboard 8 pin power is properly connected.

I've never blown a GPU or VRM, but I would guess it's something you can smell...


----------



## MunneY

I'm seriously debating ordering my 2 waterblocks today for my birthday..... but i still need a 2nd radiator and fans


----------



## alucardis666

Random question, but has anyone here played the witcher 2 enhanced edition with their oc'd 780? And what frames do you get? I'm very surprised that this game still runs so poorly.


----------



## Kazed

Proper airflow with SLi 780's is required i'd say, with one card it would barely get to 60 , but with 2 of them in, i'm hitting late 50's on one of them and late 60's on the other, i have however put up a proper fan profile with my MSI AB , no overclocking done yet on mine

Would anyone recommend just raising the TDP on the cards and bumping them up a little , on my 680's i could raise TDP to 132, but no such thing on 780's :/ , max TDP is 110 on those.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm seriously debating ordering my 2 waterblocks today for my birthday..... but i still need a 2nd radiator and fans


get the waterblocks rad and fans all for your B-Day


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> get the waterblocks rad and fans all for your B-Day


Until I get my settlement from my wreck, I can't buy a thing


----------



## Gorki

1. Vanilla gtx
2. Lightning
3. HOF
4. Classy

I'm lost. I wonted to WC it but I can't decide anymore, further more I expected better performance from Lightning.







What do you recommend? I really like HOF + EK supremacy and core could easy go beyond 1300>.


----------



## wermad

Great thing about vanilla, galore of Titan blocks


----------



## rhaylols

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Great thing about vanilla, galore of Titan blocks


Please excuse my pool of drool.


----------



## wermad

Gold fish anyone?



(Yup, I"m bored waiting for my cpu to arrive







)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gold fish anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> (Yup, I"m bored waiting for my cpu to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


May I ask why you didn't do the SE blocks?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> May I ask why you didn't do the SE blocks?


The SE came out after the Titan blocks initially came out. I already had two Titans with these blocks so it was easier to move on to a 3rd one. EK did have the XXL at that time but only in acetal, which is essentially the same top as the SE but has the original vrm channel design. I haven't heard of any performance advantage of the SE redesign of the vrm channel section. Oh, i find the longer top a bit tacky









edit: if you go to the op, you'll notice the original titan blocks and the SE (which came out later).


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The SE came out after the Titan blocks initially came out. I already had two Titans with these blocks so it was easier to move on to a 3rd one. EK did have the XXL at that time but only in acetal, which is essentially the same top as the SE but has the original vrm channel design. I haven't heard of any performance advantage of the SE redesign of the vrm channel section. Oh, i find the longer top a bit tacky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if you go to the op, you'll notice the original titan blocks and the SE (which came out later).


I gotcha....

I can't wait go finally get my hands on some blocks....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Hey guys
> Really looking for some help here..
> 
> Switched off my pc last night as normal.
> I did not turn it on again before work today, so I come home after work and switch it on.
> System posts but there is no signal coming from the gpu. I tried switching to integrated, and I have signal fine.
> 
> I have two monitors connected to my 780 normally, neither of them would display anything, but my keyboard and mouse lit up as normal.
> 
> There was no error code on my M5E either.
> 
> I have a vanilla msi 780 with the TI bios and recently played around with 1.3v hack. It worked fine, this is the first time I have had any issues with it.
> 
> The card is watercooled, so before I start tearing my loop apart to test slots, i was wondering if any of you guys would be able to help me troubleshoot.
> 
> I am fearing the worst. Not sure RMA would work with a TI bios on it


If you can see the GPU with GPU-Z you still able to flash it back
Shut the pc down
Remove the 6/8 pin from the GPU.
Remove the psu cable
Press the power buttom in the rig to discharge psu and the rest in the circuit board.
Wait 30 sec "One minute is better"
Put the power cable back in psu
DON'T PUT THE 6/8 PIN BACK IN THE GPU.
turn on your rig open gpu-z look if you can see the 780 there.
Open Nvflash and flash it back to stock bios. " I mean stock bios"
got mobo UEFI set the GPU as a priority save/exit
boot into windows if you GPU is not damage it will work again with no issues and if you want to flash a vbios feel free.

Get back to me with results.

PS: the best community is where you can get support. you know what I mean.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Great thing about vanilla, galore of Titan blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Gold fish anyone?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yup, I"m bored waiting for my cpu to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The SE came out after the Titan blocks initially came out. I already had two Titans with these blocks so it was easier to move on to a 3rd one. EK did have the XXL at that time but only in acetal, which is essentially the same top as the SE but has the original vrm channel design. I haven't heard of any performance advantage of the SE redesign of the vrm channel section. Oh, i find the longer top a bit tacky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if you go to the op, you'll notice the original titan blocks and the SE (which came out later).


Wermad can you do me a favor and stop posting p0rn here lol it is against TOS









You better take a day off friday and wait outside, cuz sky going steal your 4670k from the postman, I'm going like
 for my life


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you can see the GPU with GPU-Z you still able to flash it back
> Shut the pc down
> Remove the 6/8 pin from the GPU.
> Remove the psu cable
> Press the power buttom in the rig to discharge psu and the rest in the circuit board.
> Wait 30 sec "One minute is better"
> Put the power cable back in psu
> DON'T PUT THE 6/8 PIN BACK IN THE GPU.
> turn on your rig open gpu-z look if you can see the 780 there.
> Open Nvflash and flash it back to stock bios. " I mean stock bios"
> got mobo UEFI set the GPU as a priority save/exit
> boot into windows if you GPU is not damage it will work again with no issues and if you want to flash a vbios feel free.
> 
> Get back to me with results.
> 
> PS: the best community is where you can get support. you know what I mean.


I tried removing the cmos battery for a while, and the same issue is still there.
I will try your method now.

I looked in device manager and saw this:


Could it be my motherboard?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I tried removing the cmos battery for a while, and the same issue is still there.
> I will try your method now.
> 
> I looked in device manager and saw this:
> 
> 
> Could it be my motherboard?


Can you see the gpu in gpu-z this is what I like to know.

If you can see it eben on conflict drivers is fine. But if you mess it more yoy will have to rma. If you want I can remote flash and try to get you up and running.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Wermad can you do me a favor and stop posting p0rn here lol it is against TOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better take a day off friday and wait outside, cuz sky going steal your 4670k from the postman, I'm going like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my life


He'll be guarding the post from now on











Have you noticed any increase from your IB?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can you see the gpu in gpu-z this is what I like to know.
> 
> If you can see it eben on conflict drivers is fine. But if you mess it more yoy will have to rma. If you want I can remote flash and try to get you up and running.


I just did what you said.
my 780 is not visible in gpu-z. it only shows the intel graphics.

would you be able to flash even if we cannot see it in gpuz?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I just did what you said.
> my 780 is not visible in gpu-z. it only shows the intel graphics.
> 
> would you be able to flash even if we cannot see it in gpuz?


can you explain me with detail what happen? pm if you want


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I tried removing the cmos battery for a while, and the same issue is still there.
> I will try your method now.
> 
> I looked in device manager and saw this:
> 
> 
> Could it be my motherboard?


That exclamation mark could be your Intel Management Engine.

Right click PCI Simple Communications Controller for properties. Select "Details" tab. Select "Hardware IDs" Copy the info and search google for that ID string. You should be able to find out what it is and get drivers/software for it.


----------



## EarlZ

Is it just me or am I missing the point of having a temp target of 94c when the card throttles at 80c


----------



## YounGMessiah

I got some nice idles for my old and new 780s lol, the load temps on the new one are way nicer than the old one as you can see..


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some nice
> 
> 
> idles for my old and new 780s lol, the load temps on the new one are way nicer than the old one as you can see..


Sweetness bro, is it performing/Ocing any better than the first one? what is/was the ASIC of the old and new cards? The lowest I've managed to get my ACX to idle is 17C in between Valley runs with fans @100% and some ridiculously cold ambient temps thanks to the trusty window AC unit. I found that if I let the card cool right down for 5-10 mins in between runs I could get an unstable mem clock to behave long enough to get a run in before it would crash.


----------



## speedytech7

Guys.... I need help...








I cannot, for the life of me, get my GTX 780 to run without crashing. This card is confusing as hell, I can run valley on loop for 2hrs. without issue but ~45mins. of HL2, Fallout 3, Skyrim, Saints Row 3, or even Fallout NV will crash the display driver. The only game that hasn't crash the crap outta it is FarCry 3, I just don't understand why this is happening.

To give you an idea of my frustration I will detail the last couple of months I have had, I first received my GTX 780 and promptly put it in my system, couldn't play anything without display driver crashes. I decided to RMA the card thinking it was just faulty, the new card comes in and same issue.... found out that as long as my PCI-E version was locked to 1.0 it worked. Must be motherboard! Got my mobo RMA'd and put whole system back together to find that this lovely new card and motherboard combo work but can only seem to benchmark and play Far Cry stably.

I now am about to leave for college and am at my wits end because I won't have a lot time to fix this. Please help me... my Event log states that "nvlddmkm stopped responding" whenever HL2 crashes. I just want my system to run properly.









Thanks everyone!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Guys.... I need help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot, for the life of me, get my GTX 780 to run without crashing. This card is confusing as hell, I can run valley on loop for 2hrs. without issue but ~45mins. of HL2, Fallout 3, Skyrim, Saints Row 3, or even Fallout NV will crash the display driver. The only game that hasn't crash the crap outta it is FarCry 3, I just don't understand why this is happening.
> 
> To give you an idea of my frustration I will detail the last couple of months I have had, I first received my GTX 780 and promptly put it in my system, couldn't play anything without display driver crashes. I decided to RMA the card thinking it was just faulty, the new card comes in and same issue.... found out that as long as my PCI-E version was locked to 1.0 it worked. Must be motherboard! Got my mobo RMA'd and put whole system back together to find that this lovely new card and motherboard combo work but can only seem to benchmark and play Far Cry stably.
> 
> I now am about to leave for college and am at my wits end because I won't have a lot time to fix this. Please help me... my Event log states that "nvlddmkm stopped responding" whenever HL2 crashes. I just want my system to run properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


You tried reformatting or using a different system? Sounds like a compatibility issue with your system and the latest drivers.


----------



## EarlZ

Have you tried a different driver version ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is it just me or am I missing the point of having a temp target of 94c when the card throttles at 80c


If you don't have a good room temp and proper cooling in your rig it going to throttle anyways.

Just something to keep in mind for all of you that like to run new drivers. You may crash running new dricers like hell but sometimes are ppl with the same drivers but it run smooth and no crash. It has somehow hardware incompatibility and makes drivers to crash. It already has been said many times drivers issues is like OC issue. You must dial down in drivers till you find a batter one. The same drivers yu game doesn't mean it will bench equally and vise versa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> Guys.... I need help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot, for the life of me, get my GTX 780 to run without crashing. This card is confusing as hell, I can run valley on loop for 2hrs. without issue but ~45mins. of HL2, Fallout 3, Skyrim, Saints Row 3, or even Fallout NV will crash the display driver. The only game that hasn't crash the crap outta it is FarCry 3, I just don't understand why this is happening.
> 
> To give you an idea of my frustration I will detail the last couple of months I have had, I first received my GTX 780 and promptly put it in my system, couldn't play anything without display driver crashes. I decided to RMA the card thinking it was just faulty, the new card comes in and same issue.... found out that as long as my PCI-E version was locked to 1.0 it worked. Must be motherboard! Got my mobo RMA'd and put whole system back together to find that this lovely new card and motherboard combo work but can only seem to benchmark and play Far Cry stably.
> 
> I now am about to leave for college and am at my wits end because I won't have a lot time to fix this. Please help me... my Event log states that "nvlddmkm stopped responding" whenever HL2 crashes. I just want my system to run properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Have you Installed all mobo drivers to latest. If not try it. If you have many NV drivers installation in the past couple of weeks try using drive fusion to uninstall all NV drivers and bad registry strings there. After you done it try using 326.01 and see what is the results.


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm thinking about getting EVGA High Flow Bracket for my reference Gigabyte 780, should bring temps down about 2-5C. Is it easy to install? I need to install it without leaving any marks on screws etc, since GB doesn't allow any modification for the card if you want to keep warranty.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting EVGA High Flow Bracket for my reference Gigabyte 780, should bring temps down about 2-5C. Is it easy to install? I need to install it without leaving any marks on screws etc, since GB doesn't allow any modification for the card if you want to keep warranty.


Not that much. Let's say about 1c to 2c if you change the thermal past you may gain 3c.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I looked in device manager and saw this:
> 
> 
> Could it be my motherboard?


DL this


----------



## EarlZ

What I am trying to say is that whats the point of having a temp target of 94c when the first throttle point is at 80c. My ambient is about 24-25c and I understand its higher than most.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Not that much. Let's say about 1c to 2c if you change the thermal past you may gain 3c.


Sounds like it's not worth the price. I'm not gonna change the paste because Gigabyte is very strict about that when it comes to warranty.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What I am trying to say is that whats the point of having a temp target of 94c when the first throttle point is at 80c. My ambient is about 24-25c and I understand its higher than most.


It means some of your OC is too high to keep up. Most the time is memory but it can be your chip too. Not everyone is lucky when buy gpu. But you forgot one thing very important.

You have a big sandwich right there you cannot complain about high temp. Try run single GPUand get back with results with screen shot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Sounds like it's not worth the price. I'm not gonna change the paste because Gigabyte is very strict about that when it comes to warranty.












Well . Just do carefully. Make sure you have the right tools when remove the stock cooler.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What I am trying to say is that whats the point of having a temp target of 94c when the first throttle point is at 80c. My ambient is about 24-25c and I understand its higher than most.
> 
> 
> 
> It means some of your OC is too high to keep up. Most the time is memory but it can be your chip too. Not everyone is lucky when buy gpu. But you forgot one thing very important.
> 
> You have a big sandwich right there you cannot complain about high temp. Try run single GPUand get back with results with screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Sounds like it's not worth the price. I'm not gonna change the paste because Gigabyte is very strict about that when it comes to warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well . Just do carefully. Make sure you have the right tools when remove the stock cooler.
Click to expand...

No meaningful difference on running single card as they have a single slot in between, I realize that the 350D has a very restrictive intake and removing the front cover lowers the temps to 5c less but thats not the point of my questions. My only concern was the 94c temp target when it throttles at 80c.


----------



## EarlZ

This picture makes it easier to apply Cool Laboratories liquid metal pro, is it possible to just unscrew the vapor chamber? Though another problem is that I dont have the correct screw driver to for those screws used to hold the housing.


----------



## skyn3t

If you going to use clp on gpu make sure you remove the clp once in two to two weeks. If not the day you decide to remove it the chip will be bonded in the vapor chamber. Just use the search here to find the thread.

Clp is not recomended for long term of usage. Only for bench and clean it after you done or don't use it at all. It will stain so bad the chip too. Just think and search before you apply it. You may need to rma it someday but yoy never know.

Just get a IC7 or Gelide Extreme GC. If it not hel. The fail side will be you and room temp. By the way most of us don't use side panel in our rig. Only for pics.

Sent fron my dang mobile device that makes my typ0 very bad


----------



## EarlZ

I've never had issues with CLP bonding or staning the chip, never did bond on my 680 or on my processor. As for the stain. if its bare die it wont stain at least as far as ive seen it, for heatsink base a generous amount of metal polish will dissolve it. But yeah I am thinking of just using a regular paste.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No meaningful difference on running single card as they have a single slot in between, I realize that the 350D has a very restrictive intake and removing the front cover lowers the temps to 5c less but thats not the point of my questions. My only concern was the 94c temp target when it throttles at 80c.


Lol I see what you are saying and no one here gets it
But the reson is that it is sould not throttle if you chand your target to 94c
Till if gets to 94c but for some reson it still throttles for you at 80c
No matter what


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No meaningful difference on running single card as they have a single slot in between, I realize that the 350D has a very restrictive intake and removing the front cover lowers the temps to 5c less but thats not the point of my questions. My only concern was the 94c temp target when it throttles at 80c.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I see what you are saying and no one here gets it
> But the reson is that it is sould not throttle if you chand your target to 94c
> Till if gets to 94c but for some reson it still throttles for you at 80c
> No matter what
Click to expand...

Its good that someone gets it, I did a google search and a a lot of users are also getting a throttle even at 80c.


----------



## sivoloc

finally after 4 RMA's with a 7990 (because of Coil Whine) i gave up and went back to Nvidia with the first out of 2 gtx 780's, for now its slammed on the testbench till the next one arrive and the release of the Prodigy M!


sorry for poor quality, Iphone camera <3


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> finally after 4 RMA's with a 7990 (because of Coil Whine) i gave up and went back to Nvidia with the first out of 2 gtx 780's, for now its slammed on the testbench till the next one arrive and the release of the Prodigy M!
> 
> 
> sorry for poor quality, Iphone camera <3


Nice!

I heard coil whine is a PSU compatibility issues sometimes too?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Its good that someone gets it, I did a google search and a a lot of users are also getting a throttle even at 80c.


i cant really know why but i think it is better that it will not go over 80c
but i neever air cool ether lol i only wartercool and than ther is not problem


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> finally after 4 RMA's with a 7990 (because of Coil Whine) i gave up and went back to Nvidia with the first out of 2 gtx 780's, for now its slammed on the testbench till the next one arrive and the release of the Prodigy M!
> 
> 
> sorry for poor quality, Iphone camera <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> finally after 4 RMA's with a 7990 (because of Coil Whine) i gave up and went back to Nvidia with the first out of 2 gtx 780's, for now its slammed on the testbench till the next one arrive and the release of the Prodigy M!
> 
> 
> sorry for poor quality, Iphone camera <3
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I heard coil whine is a PSU compatibility issues sometimes too?
Click to expand...

I had coil whine on my 680s and 780s dunno if its caused by the PSU bit it sounds like its coming from the card. I can only hear it if i put my ear close to the cards.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I heard coil whine is a PSU compatibility issues sometimes too?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I had coil whine on my 680s and 780s dunno if its caused by the PSU bit it sounds like its coming from the card. I can only hear it if i put my ear close to the cards.


Coil Whine is 8/10 times the card, it's known to happen a lot with Radeon cards compared to Nvidia, because they found a way to cover up the power caps so they cant vibrate due to power delivery to the card!

I myself have never gotten a coil whined card from Nvidia but everytime i switch to radeon i get one that does it


----------



## hypespazm

I had coil whine issue with GTX 780 SC from EVGA... and that was after like 3 months of OC ... so im not sure if it was the OC or just the card.


----------



## caenlen

10 mins left on a gtx 780 for only $450, sweet deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151119108002?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

Just received my Evga 780 reference via step-up. This card just screams quality. This is by far the quietest blower style fan I ever heard, as it is barely audible at 80%.

Anyway wanted to get opinions on stock Valley 1.0 scores with both PCIE 2.0 and the 3.0 hack. These seem low? To me they don't, but I keep hearing stock clocks should be over 3K.

Thanks in advance!

Edit... Looks like I am topping out at 89% power max...?









2.0



3.0


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Just received my Evga 780 reference via step-up. This card just screams quality. This is by far the quietest blower style fan I ever heard, as it is barely audible at 80%.
> 
> Anyway wanted to get opinions on stock Valley 1.0 scores with both PCIE 2.0 and the 3.0 hack. These seem low? To me they don't, but I keep hearing stock clocks should be over 3K.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 3.0


Those score look correct. Around 1200/1600 would be around 3k as an estimate. 1306/1800 runs me around 3300 or so.


----------



## Tonza

Barely audible at 80%? Guess everyone has their own definition of silence. To me it was like turbine after 75%, even tho i have used to some noise. Anyway finally flashed ACX bios to my card, and results were not good, fans arent working correctly (the ACX profile does not use same rpm as DCII). Gonna try HOF rev3 bios tomorrow after work, dunno if i get any gains, i get so good OCs at stock bios anyway and with stock 1.162V.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Barely audible at 80%? Guess everyone has their own definition of silence. To me it was like turbine after 75%, even tho i have used to some noise. Anyway finally flashed ACX bios to my card, and results were not good, fans arent working correctly (the ACX profile does not use same rpm as DCII). Gonna try HOF rev3 bios tomorrow after work, dunno if i get any gains, i get so good OCs at stock bios anyway and with stock 1.162V.


Depends on what a person is used to, after listening to a reference 7970 cooler blasting at 100% other coolers do seem pretty silent.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Those score look correct. Around 1200/1600 would be around 3k as an estimate. 1306/1800 runs me around 3300 or so.


Thanks for the reference! Still trying to get my power limit past 89%. Using Afterburner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Barely audible at 80%? Guess everyone has their own definition of silence. To me it was like turbine after 75%, even tho i have used to some noise. Anyway finally flashed ACX bios to my card, and results were not good, fans arent working correctly (the ACX profile does not use same rpm as DCII). Gonna try HOF rev3 bios tomorrow after work, dunno if i get any gains, i get so good OCs at stock bios anyway and with stock 1.162V.


Yeah you are right. It is definitely quieter than my 7970 Lightning was, and leaps and bounds quieter than the 670+770 blower coolers.


----------



## NateST

I run 1.2v with the LLC mod and fan speeds at 80% so my cards don't go through over 65c, noise cancelling headsets are wonders.


----------



## Seid Dark

Reference 780 sounds like a leaf blower at 80% IMO. I guess I've been used to better coolers previously, I was disappointed after all the hype about Titan cooler being awesome. I run my fan at near 100% anyway to keep temps acceptable. Fortunately I have closed headphones so it's not very big issue. Others who live in this house have been complaining about the noise though







.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Thanks for the reference! Still trying to get my power limit past 89%. Using Afterburner.
> Yeah you are right. It is definitely quieter than my 7970 Lightning was, and leaps and bounds quieter than the 670+770 blower coolers.


Your power limit is stuck at 89%? Even stock BIOS should be 106% PT.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Depends on what a person is used to, after listening to a reference 7970 cooler blasting at 100% other coolers do seem pretty silent.


God yes, after listening to my dual reference 7970s both at 100%, my 780s at 100% sound like an outside breeze


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Your power limit is stuck at 89%? Even stock BIOS should be 106% PT.


Yup... I tried games, valley, and render test. Cant get passed 89% and 1.162 volts


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Yup... I tried games, valley, and render test. Cant get passed 89% and 1.162 volts


Just flash the BIOS. Totally agree with the acoustic oriented comments, my 7970s ran at 80% fan as well and those were LOUD.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Just flash the BIOS. Totally agree with the acoustic oriented comments, my 7970s ran at 80% fan as well and those were LOUD.


Ok, so i installed precision instead of AB, and got some effect. With settings at 106%, and +38mV, I achieved 97% power and 1.187v in Valley. Better, but still not ideal.

I am too afraid of bricking the card lol!


----------



## hypespazm

I been thinking about getting 780 SLI, Now Im really thinking about if I should or not? what do you guys think? what are reasonable reasons to even get it? or should I hold off to get a titan or a 790?


----------



## speedytech7

Well, I'm going to give my system a fresh install with a fresh set of updated drivers and a good kick in the overclock (setting it to stock) and seeing if that allows me to play my games.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I been thinking about getting 780 SLI, Now Im really thinking about if I should or not? what do you guys think? what are reasonable reasons to even get it? or should I hold off to get a titan or a 790?


Ok there is only 2 real reason to get GTX 780/ Titan SLI
1. if you are gaming with 3 monitors
2. your benching and trying too break records
Other than that you get one because you can and you want too
Now this is just me but I would not get a Titan any way because
It is not worth the extra 300+$ as it performs only a little better then the 780
Just like the 3960x and 3930k
So the Titan is for people the have the $$$ and must have the best
Holding off for the 790 can never say it my be good it my suck
And be a rebadge like the 770
Now if you GPU is old and you need a new one for gaming
And you are playing @ 1080p one GTX 780 would be a good place
To start and will last a long time


----------



## hypespazm

I already have a single 780 and i run 3930K but sometimes i feel like my cpu is overkill.. but then again I am looking to play in a higher resolution sooner than later


----------



## skupples

If you are going to buy a titan, buy one used w/ warranty.

Also, I'm pretty sure the 790 is just forum gossip, but I could be totally wrong.

SLI is great, and i would guess that even on one monitor, you would benefit from the extra power.


----------



## hypespazm

I mean idk if i could get another 780 for 450 with warranty I think id be good for more than 2 years


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I already have a single 780 and i run 3930K but sometimes i feel like my cpu is overkill.. but then again I am looking to play in a higher resolution sooner than later


If you have one 780 than there is no reason
To get anther one or upgrade to Titan (witch is not really upgrading ) other than you want too and there is nothing wrong with that I have 780 SLI too


----------



## EarlZ

It also depends if you have the side panel on, with my side panel installed 80% is very tolerable but with out the side panel anything higher than 70% is noisy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> If you have one 780 than there is no reason
> To get anther one or upgrade to Titan (witch is not really upgrading ) other than you want too and there is nothing wrong with that I have 780 SLI too


unless he likes playing @ 2560x1440 with maxed out settings then 780 sli is the way to go








forget the 790 and titan









i would upgrade to a 780 right now but it would be slower than my 670's sli, and that still has trouble keeping 60fps in some intensive games......... crysis 3. i hate turning down setting







so ill just wait till i have enough for two.


----------



## Coldsnap

Anyone got a good overclock guide using EVGA precision for the 780? Thank you


----------



## hypespazm

if you can get 200+ core and around 380 on the MEM you straight


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can you see the gpu in gpu-z this is what I like to know.
> 
> If you can see it eben on conflict drivers is fine. But if you mess it more yoy will have to rma. If you want I can remote flash and try to get you up and running.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you explain me with detail what happen? pm if you want


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That exclamation mark could be your Intel Management Engine.
> 
> Right click PCI Simple Communications Controller for properties. Select "Details" tab. Select "Hardware IDs" Copy the info and search google for that ID string. You should be able to find out what it is and get drivers/software for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> DL this


SHE'S ALIVE!

Took out the card, reattached stock heatsink and tested it in an air cooled pc. Works like a charm there.
Will update Management Engine on my main system, its something I have never taken notice of before.
If the update on my main system doesn't work, then it could be a bonked pcie slot on my maximus 5 extreme.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> SHE'S ALIVE!
> 
> Took out the card, reattached stock heatsink and tested it in an air cooled pc. Works like a charm there.
> Will update Management Engine on my main system, its something I have never taken notice of before.
> If the update on my main system doesn't work, then it could be a bonked pcie slot on my maximus 5 extreme.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


Like I always said GPU won't die like that.
Good job buddy.

Been persistent is how you get things done.


----------



## speedytech7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Have you Installed all mobo drivers to latest. If not try it. If you have many NV drivers installation in the past couple of weeks try using drive fusion to uninstall all NV drivers and bad registry strings there. After you done it try using 326.01 and see what is the results.


So I just re-installed Windows (going for maximum clean), why use the unlisted 326.01 drivers, I can only find them if I google them and they are for 8.1 preview not plain ol' Windows 8. Just curious.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Like I always said GPU won't die like that.
> Good job buddy.
> 
> Been persistent is how you get things done.


Turns out top slot on my maxiumus 5 extreme appears to be dead.
I put it in there first, and same issue popped up.

Put card in second slot and it works perfectly.

Time to RMA the board.


----------



## EarlZ

Has anyone else experienced not getting more than 1.1875v with the vbios rev3?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone else experienced not getting more than 1.1875v with the vbios rev3?


works fine here. The pool above tells you how well it has been working


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> works fine here. The pool above tells you how well it has been working


Since we're on the subject, any plans for future development with the vbioses?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Since we're on the subject, any plans for future development with the vbioses?


No ATM.


----------



## speedytech7

Well after a full re-install and fresh driver install it still crashes playing HL2, NvStreamSvc is the cause this time in the event log. Anybody?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone else experienced not getting more than 1.1875v with the vbios rev3?
> 
> 
> 
> works fine here. The pool above tells you how well it has been working
Click to expand...

I am not saying that it is not working. I am asking if anyone else has the same issue as i experienced. Since you mentioned it might be a bios lock on my card


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am not saying that it is not working. I am asking if anyone else has the same issue as i experienced. Since you mentioned it might be a bios lock on my card


I had a somewhat similar issue when I first tried to use AB for the voltage control/LLC tweak on my main OS. I think I had to delete the ven_10de... files in my c:\program files x86\MSI Afterburner\Profiles folder, then do a reboot before it would work correctly. You could also try doing a clean re-install of AB.

Edit: this is with the TI ACX rev2 bios, but if I'm right it's not bios related.


----------



## joelchoy

anyone having this problem where the core clock drops when you raise the voltage of vcore


----------



## EarlZ

Seems like my top card is starved from of air since removing the front plate on my 350D makes the top card only 2-3c hotter, I dont think is a spacing issue since there is a 2 slot space from the top and the bottom card.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> anyone having this problem where the core clock drops when you raise the voltage of vcore


I did until I flashed a different bios (when I first tried voltage tool on stock bios)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> anyone having this problem where the core clock drops when you raise the voltage of vcore


If you bump into the power limit you've set then the card will throttle to keep under the power limit.


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you bump into the power limit you've set then the card will throttle to keep under the power limit.


so i need to flash with a bios that has higher power limit?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Seems like my top card is starved from of air since removing the front plate on my 350D makes the top card only 2-3c hotter, I dont think is a spacing issue since there is a 2 slot space from the top and the bottom card.


Can you do me a favor. Open Precision X and the hwmonitor with the voltage control open side by side take a screenshot and upload it.

Please add the gpu-z too.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Seems like my top card is starved from of air since removing the front plate on my 350D makes the top card only 2-3c hotter, I dont think is a spacing issue since there is a 2 slot space from the top and the bottom card.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do me a favor. Open Precision X and the hwmonitor with the voltage control open side by side take a screenshot and upload it.
> 
> Please add the gpu-z too.
Click to expand...

Idle or load?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Idle or load?


Idle


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Idle or load?
> 
> 
> 
> Idle
Click to expand...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*


You still running a stock bios. , how did you flashed your gpu?

Drag and drop won't work.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still running a stock bios. , how did you flashed your gpu?
> 
> Drag and drop won't work.
Click to expand...

Yes I reverted back to the stock bios.
I flashed my bios follow the instructions on the first page.

Drag and drop of what ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes I reverted back to the stock bios.
> I flashed my bios follow the instructions on the first page.
> 
> Drag and drop of what ?


Ppl are flashing bios like drag the vbios to nvflash.exe instead open the CMD and doing it manually.

Use
nvflash --protectoff
Before flash
Nvflash --override -6 vbiosname.rom
To flash


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes I reverted back to the stock bios.
> I flashed my bios follow the instructions on the first page.
> 
> Drag and drop of what ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ppl are flashing bios like drag the vbios to nvflash.exe instead open the CMD and doing it manually.
> 
> Use
> nvflash --protectoff
> Before flash
> Nvflash --override -6 vbiosname.rom
> To flash
Click to expand...

I didnt even know it was possible to drag and drop it lol..

I am flashing via
nvflash --protectoff (for each gpu)
nvlfash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom ( for each gpu )


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I didnt even know it was possible to drag and drop it lol..
> 
> I am flashing via
> nvflash --protectoff (for each gpu)
> nvlfash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom ( for each gpu )


Or you can use tbose command below

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> so i need to flash with a bios that has higher power limit?


Assuming this is your issue, a bios with higher power limit will fix it.

What driver are you using? Nvidia did have an older driver bug that reported power usage below what it really was. But I think it was fixed for the 780 release. We were running into it with Titans on launch.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I didnt even know it was possible to drag and drop it lol..
> 
> I am flashing via
> nvflash --protectoff (for each gpu)
> nvlfash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom ( for each gpu )
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can use tbose command below
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
Click to expand...

Yes, I use those exact commands.


----------



## unix43

Hey everyone,
Just have a question I have 2 780 sc acx cards, I just flashed with the modified bios after it was done I restarted and my logo screen had crazy artifacts and once its into windows there is artifacts everywhere aswell, and my gpu isn't being detected properly, I flashed it back to the original bios and restarted and it work's fine again, I tried the first and second versions of the bios with the same results, it was definitely the acx version of the bios?. thanks.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unix43*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Just have a question I have 2 780 sc acx cards, I just flashed with the modified bios after it was done I restarted and my logo screen had crazy artifacts and once its into windows there is artifacts everywhere aswell, and my gpu isn't being detected properly, I flashed it back to the original bios and restarted and it work's fine again, I tried the first and second versions of the bios with the same results, it was definitely the acx version of the bios?. thanks.


Yes it is have 2 GTX 780 SC ACX and I'm using
The v3 bios with the 130 power target with no problems

1. I think you forgot to reinstall the nvidia drivers
Some times windows thinks you have a different card
So try a clean install of drivers after you flash the bios
2. You may have flash them rong IDK


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unix43*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Just have a question I have 2 780 sc acx cards, I just flashed with the modified bios after it was done I restarted and my logo screen had crazy artifacts and once its into windows there is artifacts everywhere aswell, and my gpu isn't being detected properly, I flashed it back to the original bios and restarted and it work's fine again, I tried the first and second versions of the bios with the same results, it was definitely the acx version of the bios?. thanks.


welcome to 780 owners club. Your GPU May no be compatible with .36 bios. If rev 1/2 won't worked like you expect. Rev 3 will be eye candy for you. Please take a bit of your time and read front page a lot info there may help you a lot, also a link how to create sig ,fill that out too it will help us a lot went we know all your hardware.


----------



## unix43

Thank^s, well after I rebooted after flashing my bios logo boot logo ect had all weird lines and stuff going through it like the picture was breaking up on my desktop it was doing the same thing it was just clear enough so I could see what I was doing to flash back to original bios, evga precision message popped up saying no device found?, have no idea whats happening, I have read the first page Iv been lurking on here the last few months reading through that page and most of this entire thread deciding weather or not I'm going to try this. Also how might I have flashed them wrong as it said flash complete at the end?, i wanted to use the first version because I want to keep gpu boost just want the higher pt and voltage. Thanks again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unix43*
> 
> Thank^s, well after I rebooted after flashing my bios logo boot logo ect had all weird lines and stuff going through it like the picture was breaking up on my desktop it was doing the same thing it was just clear enough so I could see what I was doing to flash back to original bios, evga precision message popped up saying no device found?, have no idea whats happening, I have read the first page Iv been lurking on here the last few months reading through that page and most of this entire thread deciding weather or not I'm going to try this. Also how might I have flashed them wrong as it said flash complete at the end?, i wanted to use the first version because I want to keep gpu boost just want the higher pt and voltage. Thanks again.


Have you saved the stock bios? What gpu brand is yours? What is the stock bios version ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unix43*
> 
> Thank^s, well after I rebooted after flashing my bios logo boot logo ect had all weird lines and stuff going through it like the picture was breaking up on my desktop it was doing the same thing it was just clear enough so I could see what I was doing to flash back to original bios, evga precision message popped up saying no device found?, have no idea whats happening, I have read the first page Iv been lurking on here the last few months reading through that page and most of this entire thread deciding weather or not I'm going to try this. Also how might I have flashed them wrong as it said flash complete at the end?, i wanted to use the first version because I want to keep gpu boost just want the higher pt and voltage. Thanks again.


Like I sed try installing nvidia drivers after you flash and reboot
Than see if it works some times the pc will not recognize the cards
After a flash because it is a different bios
So you need too
1. Flash
2 reboot
3. Do a clean install of nvidia drivers

Than see if it works


----------



## skyn3t

@ sivoloc I need GPU-Z validation. you sent CPU-Z this i not valid. please pm the link or replay to this post so I can fix the owner's response.

@ ih2try - owner's response fixed.


----------



## EarlZ

@skyn3t

I will reflash back to your vbios rev3 now, hopefully you can help me check why my bottom card is only doing 1.187v with your bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> I will reflash back to your vbios rev3 now, hopefully you can help me check why my bottom card is only doing 1.187v with your bios.


you got pm


----------



## untitled

Hey guys, quick question, I noticed that when I start my computer and turn a game it will downclock to about half. I'm assuming they want me to press the overclock button on the back of the card, but it's not really necessary at all because it puts the fans at 100%, and i'd rather just use the fan curve in Precision... Anyway to get it stop doing this?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, I noticed that when I start my computer and turn a game it will downclock to about half. I'm assuming they want me to press the overclock button on the back of the card, but it's not really necessary at all because it puts the fans at 100%, and i'd rather just use the fan curve in Precision... Anyway to get it stop doing this?


Nope, that is the way the HOF works.

Flash it with Skyn3t's HOF bios from the first page. Then you can OC and set a fan profile without pushing the hyperboost button.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, I noticed that when I start my computer and turn a game it will downclock to about half. I'm assuming they want me to press the overclock button on the back of the card, but it's not really necessary at all because it puts the fans at 100%, and i'd rather just use the fan curve in Precision... Anyway to get it stop doing this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ok I don't have the buton y ou talk about, can you share with us what GPU you got there? HOF I guess, but your sig says 660








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nope, that is the way the HOF works.
> 
> Flash it with Skyn3t's HOF bios from the first page. Then you can OC and set a fan profile without pushing the hyperboost button.


This.

best support who own it


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nope, that is the way the HOF works.
> 
> Flash it with Skyn3t's HOF bios from the first page. Then you can OC and set a fan profile without pushing the hyperboost button.


I'm kind of nervous about doing that but i'll try it. Can you go over with it with me so I don't screw something up?









Nvflash command line to be use

Nvflash --protectoff
To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash.

Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
"overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch."
You do need to use this command if you don't have HOF GPU any, If you do use any other command you may have a bad flash.

So I paste in the command prompt "Nvflash --protectoff"

Then I would paste in "Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom" or would it be "Nvflash --override -6 HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz.rom"?

Then that's it?

How do I save the bios just in case something messes up?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> best support who own it


Thank you very much for the bios Skyn3t. I'd have sent this card back if not for it. Galaxy made a real boneheaded move by doing this.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm kind of nervous about doing that but i'll try it. Can you go over with it with me so I don't screw something up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvflash command line to be use
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash.
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> "overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch."
> You do need to use this command if you don't have HOF GPU any, If you do use any other command you may have a bad flash.
> 
> So I paste in the command prompt "Nvflash --protectoff"
> 
> Then I would paste in "Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom" or would it be "Nvflash --override -6 HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz.rom"?
> 
> Then that's it?
> 
> How do I save the bios just in case something messes up?


you got it , now got for it







I will be here is ya need any support


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ok I don't have the buton y ou talk about, can you share with us what GPU you got there? HOF I guess, but your sig says 660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> best support who own it


Yes, HOF. Forgot about updating signature.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got it , now got for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be here is ya need any support


So was it the "Nvflash --override -6 HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz.rom" one?

What about the saving the current bios just in case I screw something up, or need to send it back or something?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm kind of nervous about doing that but i'll try it. Can you go over with it with me so I don't screw something up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would paste in "Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom" or would it be "Nvflash --override -6 HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz.rom"?
> 
> How do I save the bios just in case something messes up?


I believe Skyn3t includes the stock rom with the downloaded file.

If not, use gpu-z to save your stock rom. But don't worry, plenty of us here have the stock rom to send to you.

First off, I renamed the modded rom as modded.rom vs hof-rev3-1137.0mhz.rom

Then:

Nvflash --protectoff
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 modded.rom

Wait to confirm successful flash.
Reboot and enjoy.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Thank you very much for the bios Skyn3t. I'd have sent this card back if not for it. Galaxy made a real boneheaded move by doing this.


I'm happy to get you guys up and running. They did design the GPU with a lot power but somehow they failed on bios. The GPU has too much power to be capped for no reason.

I said it once and I will repeat it again, If i ha the extra cash I would get me a HOF and Lightning. just to play a bit with it.

PS: I still have the kid inside me LOL ( Men's toys ) UI would play hard and hot


----------



## untitled

How do I check if it worked? I pasted them in and it ran for a second then closed. Is that what was supposed to happen?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> How do I check if it worked? I pasted them in and it ran for a second then closed. Is that what was supposed to happen?


if you had the open CMD as admin it was going to keep open. you just need a restart now


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> So was it the "Nvflash --override -6 HOF-rev3-1137.0Mhz.rom" one?
> 
> What about the saving the current bios just in case I screw something up, or need to send it back or something?


Use GPU-Z to backup your stock bios. It's the little tool symbol on the right side, main page.


----------



## untitled

Okay, restarted. did it work or should I try again? lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Okay, restarted. did it work or should I try again? lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you got pm


----------



## NRD

Finished a few hours of BF3 with 1280/3750 @1.256v with an avg fps of around 105-107 or so, few dips down to the 70fps mark but nothing lower with my i5 [email protected] Max core temp of GPU 57C with fans @100% and CPU 60C w/ ambient temps of 18-20C. I couldn't be happier with it, now we'll see how long these VRMs last







Gotta pick me up an IR thermometer.


----------



## skyn3t

@ untitled
@EarlZ

both are good to go.







post some score now.
sky is going to bed I had too much wine today


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ untitled
> @EarlZ
> 
> both are good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post some score now.
> sky is going to bed I had too much wine today


Thanks for the assistance but sadly the 1215 gives me a black flashing triangle like artifact.. gonna have to go down a bit.

backed down to 1189 and still getting a crash in heaven 4.0 ( lost the lottery hahaha )


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for the assistance but sadly the 1215 gives me a black flashing triangle like artifact.. gonna have to go down a bit.
> 
> backed down to 1189 and still getting a crash in heaven 4.0 ( lost the lottery hahaha )


moar volts!


----------



## EarlZ

Im just aircooling my cards so 1.212v is max for me


----------



## untitled

I was able to get mine slightly higher, I'll have to fine tune it a little tomorrow to see if I can get some more


----------



## Zhuge

CPU-Z Validation (9370 @5.0GHz on liquid update
http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rgh0


(shield is amazing and smooth with the set up)

as for firestrike...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1190358?

Almost 10K; its at 95%ish above all other testers; I bet I can easily push it above 10K if I upped my core clock and memorry further on my SLI set up; - I just do not have my GPU's on liquid - only CPU - Ram was also upgraded for faster timings from Ripjaws to the Trident X's as 2x 8GB rather than using all four slots with this series of AMD CPU is far more beneficial.

Very happy with the choices I made to enhance my 780's - I was getting bottlenecking and wasting having two 780's with that 8150 I had. I remember firestrike struggling at 5-6FPS during the physics CPU test; now seeing it aroudn 33ish FPS is very nice xD.


----------



## Coldsnap

What's a good temp for valley benchmark? Running my Asus GTX 780 at 191MHz 605MHz and getting to 79*C at end of valley 18/18. I have some room to pus it more, but would rather keep thermals at an OK level.


----------



## untitled

Seems like a little much? It was thick as hell too, hard to get off.



Replaced it with IC Diamond. Didn't help as much as I hoped it would. Oh well.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> What's a good temp for valley benchmark? Running my Asus GTX 780 at 191MHz 605MHz and getting to 79*C at end of valley 18/18. I have some room to pus it more, but would rather keep thermals at an OK level.


Valley pegs the gpu usage at 99% during runs so it's going to be hotter than games.

I like to stick to around 80c gaming but for Valley, the card is fine up to 95c as per Nvidia spec. Nvidia places so many restrictions on things, if 95c weren't safe, we wouldn't even be allowed to touch it.

I don't recommend sticking at 95c for long periods or anything like that. If I'm running that hot in Valley, I quit between runs to let the card cool down.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Seems like a little much? It was thick as hell too, hard to get off.
> 
> Replaced it with IC Diamond. Didn't help as much as I hoped it would. Oh well.


Did mine last week as well. Whatever Galaxy uses is good stuff. I used Noctua NT paste and nothing really changed.


----------



## batman900

Replaced the paste on my classified as well. Pretty pointless in the end. Might have dropped 1-2C


----------



## Thoth420

Hello all. Would the Corsair HX 750 be good enough to drive a single 780 if I never plan on SLI? I mean I know it is capable of working but is it a bit too close to the line?
Just looking for honest opinions. I didn't need two 1000watt+ PSU's and have the one in my sig rig if needed which is why I didn't opt for a more expensive one.
The 780 is for a brand new system.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hello all. Would the Corsair HX 750 be good enough to drive a single 780 if I never plan on SLI? I mean I know it is capable of working but is it a bit too close to the line?
> Just looking for honest opinions. I didn't need two 1000watt+ PSU's and have the one in my sig rig if needed which is why I didn't opt for a more expensive one.
> The 780 is for a brand new system.


750 watts is enough for two GTX 780 cards

If you only want one card then a 550 watts PSU is enough


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 watts is enough for two GTX 780 cards
> 
> If you only want one card then a 550 watts PSU is enough


Thanks Shilka!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hello all. Would the Corsair HX 750 be good enough to drive a single 780 if I never plan on SLI? I mean I know it is capable of working but is it a bit too close to the line?
> Just looking for honest opinions. I didn't need two 1000watt+ PSU's and have the one in my sig rig if needed which is why I didn't opt for a more expensive one.
> The 780 is for a brand new system.


It will be more than even,at one point I was running dual 780's at 1215 and 1202 plus an overclocked 3570k,even did valley runs and all went well....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> It will be more than even,at one point I was running dual 780's at 1215 and 1202 plus an overclocked 3570k,even did valley runs and all went well....


Thanks Reaper. Have you gotten a chance to test SC Blacklist on them yet?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hello all. Would the Corsair HX 750 be good enough to drive a single 780 if I never plan on SLI? I mean I know it is capable of working but is it a bit too close to the line?
> Just looking for honest opinions. I didn't need two 1000watt+ PSU's and have the one in my sig rig if needed which is why I didn't opt for a more expensive one.
> The 780 is for a brand new system.


I'm running a Corsair ax-750 with no issues so you'll be fine.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm running a Corsair ax-750 with no issues so you'll be fine.


Guess that's a case closed 3/3.








Thanks mcg75


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks Reaper. Have you gotten a chance to test SC Blacklist on them yet?


Funny you should ask,just bought the game yesturday and im loving it,just wished they had more saved points during missions,rather than having to start a fresh....Love the fact you can go stealth or just run and gun....Love the game tho,cant believe i took this long to buy it....


----------



## Sheyster

I just picked up a reference (PNY) GTX 780 and installed it last night. I'll post my GPU-Z link later today. I've been able to hit 1202 stable with the stock BIOS so I'm happy as this is the boost I wanted to game with. I'm not sure if I'm going to flash or tweak the BIOS or not. Pretty happy with it as it is, at least for now.









I may flash with rev.3 at some point just to see how high I can get that OC up without crashing.









For a reference non-EVGA card I can use "nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom" to flash, right?


----------



## sonsonate

Thanks for the BIOS (rev3). I don't need to click anything anymore lol to overclock -- it's just by default where I want it to be at 1137MHz. Performance is up in GRID 2 by a tiny amount over my previous overclock, down very slightly in Metro Last Light (fractions of a frame). Being lazy is what I want to do, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## unix43

Hi, yeah I have the stock bios saved thats what I used to flash it back after my screen went all corrupt, it's version "80.10.3A.00.80" and there both evga sc acx versions but are now watercooled, ok but if the video is corrupt at bios screen wouldn't that mean it has nothing to do with the drivers as the card doesn't utilise the drivers until windows boots?. Thanks again.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuge*
> 
> as for firestrike...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1190358?
> 
> Almost 10K; its at 95%ish above all other testers; I bet I can easily push it above 10K if I upped my core clock and memorry further on my SLI set up; - I just do not have my GPU's on liquid - only CPU - Ram was also upgraded for faster timings from Ripjaws to the Trident X's as 2x 8GB rather than using all four slots with this series of AMD CPU is far more beneficial.
> 
> Very happy with the choices I made to enhance my 780's - I was getting bottlenecking and wasting having two 780's with that 8150 I had. I remember firestrike struggling at 5-6FPS during the physics CPU test; now seeing it aroudn 33ish FPS is very nice xD.


I guess Firestrike is a lot more Physics dependent than 3Dm11 (I don't use Firestrike much) because I can match your score with a single 780, that seems really weird to me they designed it to be weighted that way. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1222271

EDIT: actually if I use my benching clocks instead of gaming I can get over 10k easily http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1222308


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I guess Firestrike is a lot more Physics dependent than 3Dm11 (I don't use Firestrike much) because I can match your score with a single 780, that seems really weird to me they designed it to be weighted that way. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1222271
> 
> EDIT: actually if I use my benching clocks instead of gaming I can get over 10k easily http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1222308


Yeah I think ive gotten close to 9K before on firestrike and that was on a single card.... I would assume that two cards would give you atleast 15K??


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Yeah I think ive gotten close to 9K before on firestrike and that was on a single card.... I would assume that two cards would give you atleast 15K??


I would have thought too, but it seems heavily weighted towards Physics and combined, which my Physics is nearly twice his. Doesn't seem very smart for a graphics test to be more weighted towards CPU.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 watts is enough for two GTX 780 cards
> 
> If you only want one card then a 550 watts PSU is enough


that is not really true that 750w will be good for 2 GTX 780s

it really depands on what you want too do and aother parts in your pc
i would say get a good 860w PSU

people here on the forum are pulling more than 1200w with 2 GTX 780s
so if you whant to overclock your 780s and overclock your CPU
i would get more than 750w PSU

im pulling from the wall 1100w or so when im benching with 2 GTX 780s OC and 3930k OC
and im not the only one look at top 30 firestrike thred and see people thay pulling more than 1200w

but if your not gouing to OC and just play games than 750w PSU will do


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I would have thought too, but it seems heavily weighted towards Physics and combined, which my Physics is nearly twice his. Doesn't seem very smart for a graphics test to be more weighted towards CPU.


he is doing something rong or his OC is not stabel

for GTX 780 SLI 16000+

here is my FireStrike score

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark19730.jpg.html


----------



## Scorpion49

On a different note, is EK the only one making a 780 DCII waterblock?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> he is doing something rong or his OC is not stabel
> 
> for GTX 780 SLI 16000+
> 
> here is my FireStrike score


Nah, he just isn't running a heavily overclocked SB-E chip and it seems his cards are probably stock. That FX is actually giving a pretty good Physics score, much better than I could achieve on my 8320.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> On a different note, is EK the only one making a 780 DCII waterblock?
> Nah, he just isn't running a heavily overclocked SB-E chip and it seems his cards are probably stock. That FX is actually giving a pretty good Physics score, much better than I could achieve on my 8320.


it dos not matter blow 10000 score for 2 GTX 780 is just not
right something is rong with his run im talling you

maybe a lot of things IDK exctly but the run is why too low for GTX 780 SLI

you can even see where is whant rong in the combind test he got only 9 FPS
so i think he card throtteld in that part for some reason


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> it dos not matter blow 10000 score for 2 GTX 780 is just not
> right something is rong with his run im talling you
> 
> maybe a lot of things IDK exctly but the run is why too low for GTX 780 SLI
> 
> you can even see where is whant rong in the combind test he got only 9 FPS
> so i think he card throtteld in that part for some reason


I didn't noticed the combined test was at 9fps before, still not used to the ******ed new site layout. Can we skip the stupid "achievements" and just display the scores 3dmark? Anyway, yeah I would agree something is wrong there. I have money on the CPU throttling due to socket or VRM temps because he is on water at 5.0ghz, big problem with those FX chips and water cooling. My 770 SLI with a 3570k beat him by a pretty big margin too: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/697119/fs/843135

Hopefully he comes back so we can find out whats up.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I didn't noticed the combined test was at 9fps before, still not used to the ******ed new site layout. Can we skip the stupid "achievements" and just display the scores 3dmark? Anyway, yeah I would agree something is wrong there. I have money on the CPU throttling due to socket or VRM temps because he is on water at 5.0ghz, big problem with those FX chips and water cooling. My 770 SLI with a 3570k beat him by a pretty big margin too: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/697119/fs/843135
> 
> Hopefully he comes back so we can find out whats up.


did you do the firestrike SLI tweks ???


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> did you do the firestrike SLI tweks ???


I didn't do any tweaks, I almost never use firestrike as it doesn't catch bad OC's like 3Dm11 does.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I didn't do any tweaks, I almost never use firestrike as it doesn't catch bad OC's like 3Dm11 does.


the tweaks are good for 3DMark 11 too you will get better scores you should try it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks


----------



## untitled

Well damn... Was benching my 780 with Firestrike, it crashes computer shuts down and now it won't start...







*Sigh*


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Sweetness bro, is it performing/Ocing any better than the first one? what is/was the ASIC of the old and new cards? The lowest I've managed to get my ACX to idle is 17C in between Valley runs with fans @100% and some ridiculously cold ambient temps thanks to the trusty window AC unit. I found that if I let the card cool right down for 5-10 mins in between runs I could get an unstable mem clock to behave long enough to get a run in before it would crash.


I havent tried OCing it yet, except bumping up the fan speed. Reason I havent OCed is Ive been busy with work and school lol.

My old card that I returned was at 85% ASIC

New card which is doing better is at 76%

Overall it seems the new one is doing great, I havent gotten any quick black scrn flickers


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

Would any of you guys be kind enough to run fraps min/max/ave during any of the bf3 close quarters maps on 1080? Im tempted to replace my 770 for a 780 but curious how my 770 stacks up to a normally overclocked 780. I think its mostly the price jump thats scaring me a bit.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well damn... Was benching my 780 with Firestrike, it crashes computer shuts down and now it won't start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*


You just killed the OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W, I had killed tree of those if I put my hand in a dozen i will burn all of them in one day LOL, go buy a good psu. but you can still try to revive her. is a fuse inside open it up and jump a wire across the fuse and try to power it up. but i don't recommend doing it I did it many time and may hardware that uses fuse to keep things running.

that psu won't handle anything. it does make you unstable when you push close the lied 600W that it advertise and blow up right after.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well damn... Was benching my 780 with Firestrike, it crashes computer shuts down and now it won't start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*


i really dont get poeple you buy high end PCs and go cheep on a PSU
and i see so many poeple here trying to cut on PSU power and quality

i think you guys dont get it the PSU is the most important piece in your PC if it goes wrong it can kill all your hardware
stop cuting on you PSU really guys i really dont want too see poeple killing there CPUs or GPUs


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that is not really true that 750w will be good for 2 GTX 780s
> 
> it really depands on what you want too do and aother parts in your pc
> i would say get a good 860w PSU
> 
> people here on the forum are pulling more than 1200w with 2 GTX 780s
> so if you whant to overclock your 780s and overclock your CPU
> i would get more than 750w PSU
> 
> im pulling from the wall 1100w or so when im benching with 2 GTX 780s OC and 3930k OC
> and im not the only one look at top 30 firestrike thred and see people thay pulling more than 1200w
> 
> but if your not gouing to OC and just play games than 750w PSU will do


shilka knows his PSUs better than most, but doesn't have all the hardware to test personally. He is generally on the money when considering how most users are using the rigs, but can't always know all cards & how much power draw can change when running the voltage hacks & shooting for the moon when overclocking.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> shilka knows his PSUs better than most, but doesn't have all the hardware to test personally. He is generally on the money when considering how most users are using the rigs, but can't always know all cards & how much power draw can change when running the voltage hacks & shooting for the moon when overclocking.


i never said he didn't know PSUs or anything like that
i'm just saying before saying anything get all the info
because if he is going to OC his 780s and his CPU he will be pulling
a lot more than 750w and 860w
so i was just saying that the 750w will be good if he is just gaming
but if he is going to start playing a round with OCs like 90% of this forum
i would not whant him to run in to any problems because of the PSU not having the
watts he needs

as i said before im pulling 1100w + when benching


----------



## Zhuge

9370 has the boost of 4.7; I initially set boost off with OC to 4.7 then upped to a stable 5.0 - - the actual physics part was fine - the gaming part via GPU is fine - Combined is VERY curious to me - If you guys have any tips please let me know - other benchmarks seems to be on the money $$$ - I didn't spend.... (god only knows including all the accessories monitor soudn etc) to be beaten down by Apollo Creed when I should be coming back strong like Rocky.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i never said he didn't know PSUs or anything like that
> i'm just saying before saying anything get all the info
> because if he is going to OC his 780s and his CPU he will be pulling
> a lot more than 750w and 860w
> so i was just saying that the 750w will be good if he is just gaming
> but if he is going to start playing a round with OCs like 90% of this forum
> i would not whant him to run in to any problems because of the PSU not having the
> watts he needs
> 
> as i said before im pulling 1100w + when benching


I find the same, I actually stopped posting in the 'how much psu do I need' threads because I generally push hardware more than most & it seemed I recommended PSUs that were too overkill for what most people need.
For the way most of OCN uses their rigs his recommendations are good, but I agree you can't just look at '3770k with 2 x 680s'.
With voltage locked reference 680s yeah 650W psu was enough for most, with 2 x classy or lightning & pushing clocks & voltage, I couldn't max things out with less than a 1200W.

With 780s now if people aren't voltage hacking or pushing the clocks his recommended 750W might be enough, but at the same time I have had a single 780 & 4770k on water pull more than 750W out of the psu.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i really dont get poeple you buy high end PCs and go cheep on a PSU
> and i see so many poeple here trying to cut on PSU power and quality
> 
> i think you guys dont get it the PSU is the most important piece in your PC if it goes wrong it can kill all your hardware
> stop cuting on you PSU really guys i really dont want too see poeple killing there CPUs or GPUs


I took out a 1250 watt seasonic one of there x series and its suppose to be a great power supply. If you know some better power supplys please let me know.


----------



## wermad

Cheaping out on your psu is like putting the crappiest all-weather, made from some unknown brand*s*, tires on your sports car/exotic. You just can't do that. If you're going to spend big, spend big









Look used if you don't have a lot of cash. Psu will depreciate very fast so second hand and still working great units are a good route.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I took out a 1250 watt seasonic one of there x series and its suppose to be a great power supply. If you know some better power supplys please let me know.


I'm pretty sure ghostdog is referring more to the guys who buy a nice cpu & a couple high end gpus, & then skimp on a PSU that is just enough to skate by all stock clocked & may or may not have enough juice to overclock on top of that.
Like buying a 3930k & 2 x titans, then power it all with a 750w. Sure it will work all stock & overclock a bit, but if pushing the cpu clocks & upping the voltage on the titans, it won't do so well.


----------



## szeged

if youre lucky, amazon puts the evga 1300w g2 on sale every now and then, i grabbed two of em when they first came out lol, one for the cpu, one for 4 titans.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Cheaping out on your psu is like putting the crappiest all-weather, made from some unknown brand*s*, tires on your sports car/exotic. You just can't do that. If you're going to spend big, spend big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look used if you don't have a lot of cash. Psu will depreciate very fast so second hand and still working great units are a good route.


you just said right.
Lazloisdavrock sold me a Enermax 1250W on this project here it still running all my hardware since then I did sleeved all my cable and made it new : )


Spoiler: Enermax Evo S Galaxy 1250w used: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Original post
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Pics of this powder coated block.... going to froth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TheOx check this out
> 
> Well guys here is my update for today just got this fresh pic's and hope you guys enjoy it as much as I.
> 
> I can see..... youuuuu... optimus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitspower Crystal Link with Silver Coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo Galaxy 1250 got love this sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is My Ninja Trowing Star. CPU Block.
Click to expand...





I don't remember how much I paid but it was cheap.


----------



## wermad

When I returned from hiatus, bought some cheapo 1200w psu. more likely they were 600w units. Three went boom and i escaped with my setup (955BE, 4870x2 + 4870) unscathed. From that point on, it was good units from the big manufacturers.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm pretty sure ghostdog is referring more to the guys who buy a nice cpu & a couple high end gpus, & then skimp on a PSU that is just enough to skate by all stock clocked & may or may not have enough juice to overclock on top of that.
> Like buying a 3930k & 2 x titans, then power it all with a 750w. Sure it will work all stock & overclock a bit, but if pushing the cpu clocks & upping the voltage on the titans, it won't do so well.


I know I was just picking at him lol. I got to order another seasonic though to run the gpus when I bench. Been working on installing my radiators and blocks today between the baby crying. Can't wait for EK to release the Classy blocks.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I know I was just picking at him lol. I got to order another seasonic though to run the gpus when I bench. Been working on installing my radiators and blocks today between the baby crying. Can't wait for EK to release the Classy blocks.


lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Funny you should ask,just bought the game yesturday and im loving it,just wished they had more saved points during missions,rather than having to start a fresh....Love the fact you can go stealth or just run and gun....Love the game tho,cant believe i took this long to buy it....


Yeah playing a Grimm Co Op mission alone (alarm equals mission over with no checkpoint to restart) can be rage inducing. Now add the Bonus Objective: Leave Guards Undisturbed and the pressure is amplified. Basically a perfect zero-contact ghost is required with no saving.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You just killed the OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W, I had killed tree of those if I put my hand in a dozen i will burn all of them in one day LOL, go buy a good psu. but you can still try to revive her. is a fuse inside open it up and jump a wire across the fuse and try to power it up. but i don't recommend doing it I did it many time and may hardware that uses fuse to keep things running.
> 
> that psu won't handle anything. it does make you unstable when you push close the lied 600W that it advertise and blow up right after.


It was with the AX860.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> It was with the AX860.


change you rig sig
so we know waht you are using


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> change you rig sig
> so we know waht you are using


Okay, just did.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You just killed the OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W, I had killed tree of those if I put my hand in a dozen i will burn all of them in one day LOL, go buy a good psu. but you can still try to revive her. is a fuse inside open it up and jump a wire across the fuse and try to power it up. but i don't recommend doing it I did it many time and may hardware that uses fuse to keep things running.
> 
> that psu won't handle anything. it does make you unstable when you push close the lied 600W that it advertise and blow up right after.


Is that more a case of OEM quality than wattage. The only OCZ product I ever owned was a DOA 750 watt PSU maybe 3 years ago.

For anyone that missed my original post. I DO NOT plan on an SLI config....not ever. I also only OC for performance as needed on the CPU and tend to leave the GPU alone(I know I know.....Heresy in these parts). Please take all that into account when judging the HX 750. Also take into account I have a 1 month old 1000 watt Rosewill Tachyon that works perfectly which is part of why I didn't want to drop a ton of my budget into another high wattage PSU. In the end whatever works better can go in the new setup and the other can go in The Hatch.

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## EarlZ

Since we are on the topic of PSU here, is there a definite way to know that the power supply in use is currently not capable of powering the system with all of the over clocks, does it shut down automatically or freezing and random BSOD is involved ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Since we are on the topic of PSU here, is there a definite way to know that the power supply in use is currently not capable of powering the system with all of the over clocks, does it shut down automatically or freezing and random BSOD is involved ?


It would depend on how far over the system is running. Some times you will only experience throttling. Some times the system won't even boot if you are WAY over the power spec. Other times (much less likely) the psu will fry, and so will some of the system.

I personally will be moving to dual PSU for my tri-titans, due to all the extra power we now have access to. My 3 titans will run via 1300w, and every thing else will run off of HX850


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Since we are on the topic of PSU here, is there a definite way to know that the power supply in use is currently not capable of powering the system with all of the over clocks, does it shut down automatically or freezing and random BSOD is involved ?


it does shut down and sometimes you not able to come back on. cuz you just sucked the lest drop from that dead psu. it does cause suddenly restarts too. but wen this happen you may know PSU is about to die or not pump the enough juice for you system.


----------



## EarlZ

Though my 850 has been powering the system perfectly fine id still wanna know its more than enough, but my 780's OC are extremely mild.. well they are just boost clocks for some cards anyway.. LOL


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Though my 850 has been powering the system perfectly fine id still wanna know its more than enough, but my 780's OC are extremely mild.. well they are just boost clocks for some cards anyway.. LOL


if you look at my sig you will realize how many hardware is sucking the juice.


----------



## Thoth420

Well here is the entire config:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Case: Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI HERO Z87
CPU: Haswell i5 4670k
GPU: EVGA Reference GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5
RAM: G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600
PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750
Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
Boot Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 2.5" 128GB SATAIII
Storage Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATAIII 7200RPM 64MB Cache
Disc Drive: LG 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black SATA Model GH24NS95 - OEM
Operating System: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
Display: BenQ XL Series XL2420TE Black-Red 24"
Comms: Logitech G930 USB Connector Circumaural Wireless Gaming Headset
Keyboard: UNDECIDED (needs to be a mini 88 keys for simple typing only)
Gamepad: Razer Orbweaver Elite Mechanical Gaming Keypad
Mouse: Cyborg R.A.T. 5
Footpedals: Fragpedal Dual



Yes I love peripherals can you tell.


----------



## untitled

Darn....









Took the graphics card out, computer started, so I was like cool, let me put the graphics card back in and see if it will start back up... Mistake. Caught fire. ;_;

Really sad right now. :/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Darn!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the graphics card out, computer started, so I was like cool, let me put the graphics card back in and see if it will start back up... Mistake. Caught fire. ;_;
> 
> Really sad right now. :/


PM incoming


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Darn!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the graphics card out, computer started, so I was like cool, let me put the graphics card back in and see if it will start back up... Mistake. Caught fire. ;_;
> 
> Really sad right now. :/












What exact card is that?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exact card is that?


Galaxy HOF


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Galaxy HOF


I just searched it out. Wow what a pretty card....such a shame.
Condolences Untitled.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Darn!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the graphics card out, computer started, so I was like cool, let me put the graphics card back in and see if it will start back up... Mistake. Caught fire. ;_;
> 
> Really sad right now. :/


I feel your pain







... Good luck with the RMA!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Though my 850 has been powering the system perfectly fine id still wanna know its more than enough, but my 780's OC are extremely mild.. well they are just boost clocks for some cards anyway.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at my sig you will realize how many hardware is sucking the juice.
Click to expand...

How is that supposed to answer my question ???


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How is that supposed to answer my question ???


Confusingly









The 850w will work with overclocking (overclocks might get limited), you would need a kill-a-watt or something to get an idea of how much headroom is left. If you were to start using the voltage hacks & overclocking for high scores, the 850 would be straining to keep up pretty quickly & would flop as the voltage & clocks went up.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How is that supposed to answer my question ???


what I'm try to say.

1250w
- CPU 4770k
- two GPU 780
- two ssd 128 raid 0
- Mobo
- 1 TB hard drive
- Two pump
- 12 fan's
- fan controller
- some leds
and - High OC.

is 1250w enough ?

FtW was pulling 750w on one Lightning with his 4770k .

moar power is always better why walk in the edge when you can stay in the middle and see how much headroom you got or not worries about running in low.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How is that supposed to answer my question ???
> 
> 
> 
> Confusingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 850w will work with overclocking (overclocks might get limited), you would need a kill-a-watt or something to get an idea of how much headroom is left. If you were to start using the voltage hacks & overclocking for high scores, the 850 would be straining to keep up pretty quickly & would flop as the voltage & clocks went up.
Click to expand...

My 780's are limited to 1137 @ 1.187v anyway so theres not much of a headroom, I would even get crashing with the vBIOS3 at 1.167v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How is that supposed to answer my question ???
> 
> 
> 
> what I'm try to say.
> 
> 1250w
> - CPU 4770k
> - two GPU 780
> - two ssd 128 raid 0
> - Mobo
> - 1 TB hard drive
> - Two pump
> - 12 fan's
> - fan controller
> - some leds
> and - High OC.
> 
> is 1250w enough ?
> 
> FtW was pulling 750w on one Lightning with his 4770k .
> 
> moar power is always better why walk in the edge when you can stay in the middle and see how much headroom you got or not worries about running in low.
Click to expand...

Comparing your specs to mine wont really answer my PSU related question but yeah nvm, Sure more power is always better I even believe I need to upgrade to a 1200Watt as a bare minimum BUT another added cost is invovled.


----------



## Atom03

I just got the 780 but my PC is randomly rebooting whenever I play games now. I tested my old 670 ..and now I'm getting the same reboot situation.
Did my PSU die?! Well not die but not capable of running video cards on load anymore? I have the OCZ Fatality 1000W ... figure'd it could handle it :S it's less than a year old!
I'm currently looking for a new PSU just in case..it is the problem... will 860W be good enough? Maybe for SLI 780s as well?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

New owner of this great card and have been having trouble over clocking it. I've seen mixed results and have tried several variants of each but nothing seems to be getting me to where I'd love this card to be. I've heard rumors of reaching over 1200+ MHz core clock speeds and either close to or over 7000+MHz memory clock speeds with power at 1200 mV / 26 offset. I've reached a sweet spot for now with a core clock of 1130 MHz / offset of 189 and memory clock speed of 6358 / 360 offset. It's stable for now but I feel that I could push it a little further for greater game play.

System setup:
Asus Sabertooth z77 mobo
Intel i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz
Corsair H110 watercooler
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16 gb 1600 (2x8gb)
Corsair 850 AX psu
Intel 520 cherryville 120 gb SSD
2 WD Red 2 tb HHD storage
6 Corsair performance fans

Please help!

Thanks,
7ha7a5ian


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atom03*
> 
> I just got the 780 but my PC is randomly rebooting whenever I play games now. I tested my old 670 ..and now I'm getting the same reboot situation.
> Did my PSU die?! Well not die but not capable of running video cards on load anymore? I have the OCZ Fatality 1000W ... figure'd it could handle it :S it's less than a year old!
> I'm currently looking for a new PSU just in case..it is the problem... will 860W be good enough? Maybe for SLI 780s as well?


700 watts could do GTX 780 SLI


----------



## Johnny Rook

I would consider to try other drivers before going for a new PSU.

I had that problem before both with my old ATI HD5970 and my new GTX 780.

The HD5970 rebooted randomly with a couple of BETA drivers.

So far, with the GTX 780 it only happened with the 326.41 drivers.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atom03*
> 
> I just got the 780 but my PC is randomly rebooting whenever I play games now. I tested my old 670 ..and now I'm getting the same reboot situation.
> Did my PSU die?! Well not die but not capable of running video cards on load anymore? I have the OCZ Fatality 1000W ... figure'd it could handle it :S it's less than a year old!
> I'm currently looking for a new PSU just in case..it is the problem... will 860W be good enough? Maybe for SLI 780s as well?


I would say no, I have 1 780 classified and a 3570k currently oc'd to 4.8 and total wattage system was pulling from the wall last night was 690 watts from a ax860i. It's better to have plenty
of headroom. I wish I would have bought the ax1200i now. Had a shutdown last night playin crisis 3, Im not sure if its related though the power in the basement here trips breakers once in a while. The good thing about corsair digital PSU you can monitor your power in real time.

I would NEVER try to run 780 SLI with a 700watt psu, not even if they were underclocked! Thats just
terrible advice.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I would say no, I have 1 780 classified and a 3570k currently oc'd to 4.8 and total wattage system was pulling from the wall last night was 690 watts from a ax860i. It's better to have plenty
> of headroom. I wish I would have bought the ax1200i now. Had a shutdown last night playin crisis 3, Im not sure if its related though the power in the basement here trips breakers once in a while. The good thing about corsair digital PSU you can monitor your power in real time.


Other then it does not work

http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well

its a silly gimmick


----------



## EarlZ

I actually have some 3M thermal pads ( thin,black ) and some coolermaster chipset heatsinks.. maybe placing some at the back side of the VRM would help or would there be a risk of electrical short?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Other then it does not work
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well
> 
> its a silly gimmick


You are tryin to give someone advice by posting a video that's 4 years old!( and no one cares about an I3 total system pulling 32 watts,IRRELEVANT.
And then you post a link to an article about corsairlink from 2011. Heres some advice when you do a google search click on "search tools"-"anytime"-and then select past year or something. Your advice is incorrect and outdated...
Besides I wasnt going off the PCIe rails, I was looking at total power in and total power out which is accurate enough


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You are tryin to give someone advice by posting a video that's 4 years old!( and no one cares about an I3 total system pulling 32 watts,IRRELEVANT.
> And then you post a link to an article about corsairlink from 2011. Heres some advice when you do a google search click on "search tools"-"anytime"-and then select past year or something. Your advice is incorrect and outdated...
> Besides I wasnt going off the PCIe rails, I was looking at total power in and total power out which is accurate enough


You need glasses since you cant see the right date for either the video or the thread


----------



## Dangur

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> If you would have read through this thread you would see many posts about people pulling in excess of 1200+ watts with gtx 780 sli. Check it out


The LIGHTNING pulls in FULL stress 348W. I have no idea how you came to 1200+ watts in sli...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*


Bummer I feel bad for that dude, Id be sick if that happened to my new 780 classified


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> The LIGHTNING pulls in FULL stress 348W. I have no idea how you came to 1200+ watts in sli...


I believe it its a lightening, seriously though jump over to the EVGA classified owners thread. Maybe thats where I read those posts. If
you use the voltage controller and a modified bios it increases your power limit to +400watts/card
And I was referring to 1200watts total system power


----------



## boldenc

my HOF died today and the same way as untitled... Thank you Galaxy


----------



## sdmf74

Identical


----------



## EarlZ

Looks like a batch failure ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> The LIGHTNING pulls in FULL stress 348W. I have no idea how you came to 1200+ watts in sli...


yes at stock with no overclock and just the GPU

Im pulling 1100w+ from the wall with 2 EVGA GTX 780 OC ACX @ 1333Mhz / 3704mhz 1.32v and 3930k @ 5.2GHz 1.5v

i will say this again the power supply you get and need verses on what you want to do with your system if your going to leave everything at stock and just play games
yes you could get a way with a 750W / 680w power supply
but once you start overclocking you CPU and GPUs and playing with volts the 750W /860W will not do the job so whan you buy a power supply you need too think
what you are going to be doing with it

Edit: any one wants too see more poeple with GTX 680 / 780 / Tatins SLI puling more than 1000w + From the wall go here and see
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2510


----------



## malmental

moral to the story is stay away from the Galaxy HOF 780...?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> yes at stock with no overclock and just the GPU
> 
> Im pulling 1100w+ from the wall with 2 EVGA GTX 780 OC ACX @ 1333Mhz / 3704mhz 1.32v and 3930k @ 5.2GHz 1.5v
> 
> i will say this again the power supply you get and need verses on what you want to do with your system if your going to leave everything at stock and just play games
> yes you could get a way with a 750W / 680w power supply
> but once you start overclocking you CPU and GPUs and playing with volts the 750W /860W will not do the job so whan you buy a power supply you need too think
> what you are going to be doing with it


You cant draw more 350 watts per card thats impossible and thats physics saying that not me

So 1100 watts means either you read it wrong or the meter is wrong

So anyone thats says you need more then 850 watts for two card i dont belive it even with overclocks on everything its physics saying that

And to sdmf74 claiming i give bad advice i know about power draws then most

So i am not talknig out of my ... or troling


----------



## sdmf74

dude not you again you dont believe us, read the thread. were not lying
Your title speaks volumes "PSU brands are meaningless" That information is outdated.
50 different people cant have faulty meters


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> moral to the story is stay away from the Galaxy HOF 780...?


Man, such a pretty card too!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> dude not you again you dont believe us, read the thread. were not lying
> Your title speaks volumes "PSU brands are meaningless" That information is outdated.
> 50 different people cant have faulty meters


PSU brands are meaningless is not outdated but you dont understand what i mean

So tell me who makes the Corsair AX i series


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PSU brands are meaningless is not outdated but you dont understand what i mean
> 
> So tell me who makes the Corsair AX i series


Flextronics makes the AXI series and Seasonic makes the AX series, nice try wise guy:thumb:
Dude seriously your ratting me out and stuff, why are you trolling this thread you dont even own a 780?


----------



## EarlZ

I thought it was Seasonic who makes the AXI


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I thought it was Seasonic who makes the AXI


No its Flextronics

And most of the Corsair units are CWT

They have used Chicony Power Technology CWT and Flextronics more then Seasonic lately

As i said PSU brands are meaningless look up the OEM

Meaning even the big major brands have crappy units they sell under their name


----------



## sdmf74

so any more questions?


----------



## Thoth420

Mother of CTHULU......Sk3net I apologize as my question has caused a gigantic argument.


----------



## sdmf74

That's like saying water cooling brands are meaningless, Not every company builds their own products, doesnt mean their meaningless


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant draw more 350 watts per card thats impossible and thats physics saying that not me
> 
> So 1100 watts means either you read it wrong or the meter is wrong
> 
> So anyone thats says you need more then 850 watts for two card i dont belive it even with overclocks on everything its physics saying that
> 
> And to sdmf74 claiming i give bad advice i know about power draws then most
> 
> So i am not talknig out of my ... or troling


1100W is for the the PC not just the Cards lats just say 350w is the max for one card ok
so i have 2 cards thats 350w + 350w = 700w ok till know
now lats add HD and water cooling + fans + cpus a nother 400w
so 400w + 700w = 1100w for the PC
it is possibile


----------



## sdmf74

lol, Im sorry But we are correct though


----------



## shilka

Add 50-125 watts more for overclocks and thats what


----------



## Tonza

50 watts..... The cards are gonna consume much more when overclocked with volt soft mods and higher power limits.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> 50 watts..... The cards are gonna consume much more when overclocked with volt mods and higher power limits.


Well they cant use more then 375 watts max unless you can use magic and break physics


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*


LOL your the one that cant read mate that is with the cards volts locked and the cards cant go over 1.2v
my cards are unlocked and my volt can go up to 1.325v

like i sed before if you are going to leave the card at stock and not play with volts 860w will do
but if you are going to play with volts it wont do


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> LOL your the one that cant read mate that is with the cards volts locked and the cards cant go over 1.2v
> my cards are unlocked and my volt can go up to 1.325v
> 
> like i sed before if you are going to leave the card at stock and not play with volts 860w will do
> but if you are going to play with volts it wont do


This started becacuse sdmf74 said you cant use a 700 watts PSU with them even at stock which is what i responded to

Saying 700 watts is not enough for 2x GTX 780 at stock is wrong at best or a flatout lie at worst


----------



## EarlZ

At 1.212v with 1215core my 850 does fine the problem is my cards cant clock that high.. I get artifacts.. so I guess on avg system the 780's are fine with 1.212 at 1215core


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Add 50-125 watts more for overclocks and thats what


omg this kid must be like 12 years old, homie we know the min power req. for our gear, and I get it you read an article a year and a half ago
that pointed out major companies ie Corsair dont build their own stuff sometimes. And it linked to UL labratories and a list compiling
designers/builders. I read it too. Im glad you retained that knowledge as well.
and I never said you cant use a 700 watt psu with sli 780's, I said I wouldnt.


----------



## sdmf74

Show me where i Stated you cannot use a 700 watt psu with everything @ stock please? you got it twisted


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Dude you can snitch Im not tryin to attack you but you shouldnt be giving someone (bad) advice about something that critical, that could potentially damage their motherboard or
> components, it's reckless and uncool. If you would have read through this thread you would see many posts about people pulling in excess of 1200+ watts with gtx 780 sli. Check it out


sdmf74 go easy here bro. just a heads up to you.

shilka is a Trusted guy and psu master. He knows what is good or not. you can take his word with your eyes close. just don't start any flame here cuz mod will come warning you and close this thread to clean the mess it already happen here before.

I'm just point to you who is shilka. in a friendly way.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Mother of CTHULU......Sk3net I apologize as my question has caused a gigantic argument.


You did ask a valid question tho....Its just that some people will always say get what you need and others go overkill,i ran my 780's on a hx 750 GPU'S and cpu both overclocked without any hiccups,then upgrade to a AX 860 because i knew i was going for a 3820 which drew more power compared to my 3570k....Alot of time people ask will my psu run dual 780's,they wont say ohh well im going to be running it on a modded bios which will use an extra 100-150 watts of power,so of course the answer they get would be to the question asked....I trust skilka he has helped me out more than once,i asked him about my 780's and if a 750 watt would be able to run it,and he said yes (and he was correct) ,if i had asked can my 750 watt run both cards pulling in 300-350 watts each then his answer would have been different....If someone knows they are going for high overclocks with a modded bios then that should be apart of the question,me personally im fine running my cards at stock settings,because there is no games out there that my cards cant handle,have i overclocked them hell yeah,just to do bench here are there,but 99% of the time my cards are running stock volts and clocks,the most i do is sync the lower one to match the higher clock sppeds....


----------



## malmental

I wouldn't run SLI GTX 780's with an overclocked CPU on a 700-watt PSU...
Crazy for even thinking of doing it..


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sdmf74 go easy here bro. just a heads up to you.
> 
> shilka is a Trusted guy and psu master. He knows what is good or not. you can take his word with your eyes close. just don't start any flame here cuz mod will come warning you and close this thread to clean the mess it already happen here before.
> 
> I'm just point to you who is shilka. in a friendly way.


Thanx skyn3t I got nothin but respect 4 u but have you read his statements. Others here have knowledge as well. I have NOT heard one
intelligent meaningful fact from him. He questioned my knowledge and then lied to try to look good or right when hes makin dangerous
suggestions. Im here to help people not possibly damage what they worked hard to build.
Anyway you are right. I dont want to risk a thread with as much good information as this one being shut down so
I leave in peace,. No disrespect silka


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> my HOF died today and the same way as untitled... Thank you Galaxy
> 
> OMG not another user with same GPU.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Mother of CTHULU......Sk3net I apologize as my question has caused a gigantic argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no worries is not you or your question it can happen in any thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You did ask a valid question tho....Its just that some people will always say get what you need and others go overkill,i ran my 780's on a hx 750 GPU'S and cpu both overclocked without any hiccups,then upgrade to a AX 860 because i knew i was going for a 3820 which drew more power compared to my 3570k....Alot of time people ask will my psu run dual 780's,they wont say ohh well im going to be running it on a modded bios which will use an extra 100-150 watts of power,so of course the answer they get would be to the question asked....I trust skilka he has helped me out more than once,i asked him about my 780's and if a 750 watt would be able to run it,and he said yes (and he was correct) ,if i had asked can my 750 watt run both cards pulling in 300-350 watts each then his answer would have been different....If someone knows they are going for high overclocks with a modded bios then that should be apart of the question,me personally im fine running my cards at stock settings,because there is no games out there that my cards cant handle,have i overclocked them hell yeah,just to do bench here are there,but 99% of the time my cards are running stock volts and clocks,the most i do is sync the lower one to match the higher clock sppeds....


Yeah I am just a gamer guys...I OC CPU only as needed for performance. I tend to avoid anything but single GPU setups just to make life easy.
I just didn't want to get a PSU that was barely good enough for that....still like the headroom even though the stuff isn't running at the bleeding edge....would like to have this build for a while.

I am not as experienced as most of you all....I just like to sponge up knowledge..and chat about games.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> moral to the story is stay away from the *Galaxy* HOF 780...?


----------



## GhostDog99

every one come down it is just an argumen no need too be rude or disrespectful we are all here to have fun

shilka just didn not get what i was saying

Shika is right you can run 2 GTX 780s on a 860w PSU but at stock clocks and volts.

but if you are going to be benching and playing around with volts like the softmod 1.3v
you are going to need more than a 860w PSU

so i was saying ask the persion what hi is going to be doing and what are the cards for befor saying anything
so you can give the right info

Edit: by the way Shika im not the only one with 1100w from the wall
there are poeple that are pulling more than me look at the FireStrike like
and see http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2520


----------



## skyn3t

Ok back to the topic
anyone can point out what is this C502 chip that blow's in the HOF GPU's? I have been doing some search since last night but can't find much info.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yeah I am just a gamer guys...I OC CPU only as needed for performance. I tend to avoid anything but single GPU setups just to make life easy.
> I just didn't want to get a PSU that was barely good enough for that....still like the headroom even though the stuff isn't running at the bleeding edge....would like to have this build for a while.
> 
> I am not as experienced as most of you all....I just like to sponge up knowledge..and chat about games.


Same here,mostly on this forum to learn....I can honestly say i have benched maybe 5 times in my lifetime,and it mostly had to do with pushing my computer to make sure the psu can handle my system and to see what my cpu and gpu's temps get to....100% gamer here also....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok back to the topic
> anyone can point out what is this C502 chip that blow's in the HOF GPU's? I have been doing some search since last night but can't find much info.


Werd kinda curious about all that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Same here,mostly on this forum to learn....I can honestly say i have benched maybe 5 times in my lifetime,and it mostly had to do with pushing my computer to make sure the psu can handle my system and to see what my cpu and gpu's temps get to....100% gamer here also....


----------



## doctakedooty

While there is a discussion on power supplys isn't more always better then not enough meaning isn't a 80 plus gold certified suppose to be efficent throughout all the wattage. Example a good 80 plus gold certified psu is rated at 1000 watts but you only use 600-700 max under loads the power supply is stillwithin the 80 percent efficency range. Correct me if I am wrong but I rather have extra for possiblr upgrades later. I mean I have 1250 w and everyone told me that was overkill yet I have blown it by pulling to much power with a 3930k oc to 4.8 and tri sli gtx 780. I can see everyone's arguments for psu are valid as the box recommends a 650 or 750 watt power supply and the makes since for a reg user not increasing mv or soft modding the card and bios. As those put your target power in the 300 watt range and the bench bios 400 watts. I don't think when they made those recimmendations they were ment for people who have OC cpus and lots of itemsin there pc but maybe a recommendation pointed toward someone mainly with a store bought pc who just wanted a good graphics card. I would not recommend a 700 w psu rather it be corsair, seasonic etc for dual sli although I have no data proof to back the statement I am just making it based on my own trial and error. I would go with a 1000 watt min.


----------



## skyn3t

This is I found so far

Silicon N-Channel Power F-MOS FET
C502
manufacture: RCA
SK 3048-329

looks like HOF has bad mosfet in they PCB

anyone with a naked 780 in the back can try to identify the C502


----------



## Tonza

Does Far Cry 3 have problems with 320.49 drivers (thats the ones i have been using for long time now). Asking this because the game gives me black screen with looping sounds, which requires restart. Im pretty sure this is not coming from my overclocks, since i have been playing with my card for weeks now with these 1241 core overclocks (even had like 5 hour session in Metro LL, and even longer ones with Borderlands 2). This is only game where im getting black screen. Also are there better performing drivers than the 320.49, they have been rock solid for me (there is like 3 newer betas available).


----------



## EarlZ

Going back to my question, I have some 3M thermal tapes ( thin ) and some spare Coolermaster chipset heatinks. was thinking of placing them at the back of the VRMs?


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok back to the topic
> anyone can point out what is this C502 chip that blow's in the HOF GPU's? I have been doing some search since last night but can't find much info.


H B20
P03
CFD0428


----------



## Thoth420

I swapped the HX 750 for a Be Quiet! 1000 watt. Thanks everyone for the feedback....I know it is probably more than I need but better safe than sorry and who knows if I change my outlook in a year on SLI etc.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I swapped the HX 750 for a Be Quiet! 1000 watt. Thanks everyone for the feedback....I know it is probably more than I need but better safe than sorry and who knows if I change my outlook in a year on SLI etc.


malmental approves....


----------



## coolhandluke41

who the ..is malmental ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> malmental approves....


Feels like a warm blanket.


----------



## malmental

Oh you guys......


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> H B20
> P03
> CFD0428
> 
> I have higher quality picture if you would like to take a look on it skyn3t
> 
> I wonder if it is a bad design and Galaxy would compensate us for that?
> 
> First was the fluctuation clocks during games with newest nvidia drivers
> Second was the weird power target values reported by the card, like reporting 120% power target usage on a just a game using 50% of GPU power.
> Third died while playing and rest in peace


there you go good job on those pics now we need to search for it , sorry for you GPU


----------



## Tonza

On what voltages the card was running when it blew up?


----------



## Jodiuh

*snip*


----------



## NateST

I'm wondering how my PC is still running if everyone us pulling that much power... I've benched 3dmark11 and valley @ 1.3 without throttling. Guess it might be PSU upgrade time.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> On what voltages the card was running when it blew up?


it was 1.175v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> On what voltages the card was running when it blew up?


This is what I found for that chip
those are the company that produce this chip

Vishay Siliconix
RECOM Power Inc.
RECOM Electronic GmbH

POWERLINE - DC/DC - CONVERTER
P-Channel 30-V (D-S), MOSFET

untitled : said he blew it with 1.212v , For a such a powerful GPU is hard to believe how Galaxy had it on that GPU with special design and custom PCB to out pass those reference 780 pcb.


----------



## boldenc

I contacted Galaxy support, waiting their answer.


----------



## Jodiuh

Last time I corresponded w/ them via email, it took over a week, so be patient. Hopefully, they've improved since then, but just letting ya know.


----------



## Zawarudo

Weird how I've been running my reference card at 1.4v for the last 4 weeks and I still have no issues, lol.

R.I.P sweet prince. Hate to see a GPU die


----------



## Vodkacooling

Holy moly! 1.4v??? I'd that water?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is what I found for that chip
> those are the company that produce this chip
> 
> Vishay Siliconix
> RECOM Power Inc.
> RECOM Electronic GmbH
> 
> POWERLINE - DC/DC - CONVERTER
> P-Channel 30-V (D-S), MOSFET
> 
> untitled : said he blew it with 1.212v , For a such a powerful GPU is hard to believe how Galaxy had it on that GPU with special design and custom PCB to out pass those reference 780 pcb.


Hi Bro!









Whats the maximum operating temps you got for that mosfet?

Cheers Mate

Ed


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Last time I corresponded w/ them via email, it took over a week, so be patient. Hopefully, they've improved since then, but just letting ya know.


Indeed, I've heard nothing but bad about Galaxy support. Even if they made/make an awesome card I avoid the company. Response time was the biggest complaint.


----------



## Jodiuh

FWIW, they extended my warranty even though I applied for it after the submission date passed. So that was cool. Also, the card I had, a GTX 580 was so super quiet and cold. LOVED that thing. My EVGA ACX 780 on the other hand...I cannot WAIT to be rid of it...noisy and hot!


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> my HOF died today and the same way as untitled... Thank you Galaxy
> ]


Wow, that's crazy.


----------



## skupples

While this is a bad thing, it's actually a good thing... Now you know that the chances of user error are pretty low. Exact SAME chip?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> While this is a bad thing, it's actually a good thing... Now you know that the chances of user error are pretty low. Exact SAME chip?


yes same chip one gone with 1.212v and 1.175v


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes same chip one gone with 1.212v and 1.175v


blowing up with that low of a voltage? something is definitely wrong.


----------



## doctakedooty

So a few people have pm me asking for pics of my rig so figured I would post here I got all 4 rads installed my motherboard block worked on some of my sleeving still got my 24 pin to do when I get some more atx crimps. First time sleeving so be gentle used mdpc got to get 2 more classifieds and will be running dual loops with all acrylic tubing hope you guys enjoy it so far.


----------



## Sheyster

Regarding power supplies and 780's in SLI, I would personally not run my system with a second 780 unless I upgraded to AT LEAST an 850 watt unit, a good one.

For the price, this is probably the one I'd get:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207011

That unit is a Seasonic built power supply, XFX just slapped their name on it.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Regarding power supplies and 780's in SLI, I would personally not run my system with a second 780 unless I upgraded to AT LEAST an 850 watt unit, a good one.
> 
> For the price, this is probably the one I'd get:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207011
> 
> That unit is a Seasonic built power supply, XFX just slapped their name on it.


he dos not need a new power supply he has 2 one is a 750w and one is 1000w


----------



## untitled

Sent a email to Galaxy earlier today, just got a response from them a few minutes ago. Impressed.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Sent a email to Galaxy earlier today, just got a response from them a few minutes ago. Impressed.


What did they say ?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What did they say ?


To register the card and make a ticket and email them back. *shrug*


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What did they say ?
> 
> 
> 
> To register the card and make a ticket and email them back. *shrug*
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> LOL!


I know, still happy a didn't have to wait a week to hear that. lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Weird how I've been running my reference card at 1.4v for the last 4 weeks and I still have no issues, lol.
> 
> R.I.P sweet prince. Hate to see a GPU die


"GeForce GTX 780 has been build for a theoretical 5 years productivity at 1.162 mV then tweaking Voltage towards 1.250 mV could (in theory) half that lifespan."
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_review,6.html

Your reference card is not long for this earth at 1.4v seeing as how the reference cards are only supposed to live for 5 years at 1.162 mV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> FWIW, they extended my warranty even though I applied for it after the submission date passed. So that was cool. Also, the card I had, a GTX 580 was so super quiet and cold. LOVED that thing. My EVGA ACX 780 on the other hand...I cannot WAIT to be rid of it...noisy and hot!


My EVGA GTX 780 ACX (2784) runs super quiet and cool. I've never seen it go over 65C. Most 780 ACX reviews state that it is near silent and runs very cool (my experience too). Probably something wrong with your card.


----------



## untitled

We would like our Engineers to look at this but the quickest way to a replacement would be exchanging through the place of purchase.

May you please upload photos of the front and back of your card showing the numbers on stickers clearly so we can forward them to the Engineering team.
We would appreciate it.

Regards,
Kent

Looks like they're going to look at it at least.

Kind of sucks I'm going to have to pay for shipping back to newegg. Oh well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> We would like our Engineers to look at this but the quickest way to a replacement would be exchanging through the place of purchase.
> 
> May you please upload photos of the front and back of your card showing the numbers on stickers clearly so we can forward them to the Engineering team.
> We would appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Kent
> 
> Looks like they're going to look at it at least.
> 
> Kind of sucks I'm going to have to pay for shipping back to newegg. Oh well.


no no you call them and explain them or use live chat and explain how much you pay and troll how loyalty you are they will give you a free label to chip it back.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Update 9/15/2013 [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


Just a little tool so you guys can play with it.

LLC ( Load Line Calibration )
mod removes the vdroop from GPU
and boost voltage to 0.025v.

Installation instructions
Windows 7
copy this command below without Quote.
"%appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
click start "Run" paste the command above.
Now just copy the LLC-0.exe to the Startup directory and you done.
it will load with windows load in silence mode everytime you boot.

Windows 8
copy this command below without Quote.
"%appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
right click where the start used to be, click "Run" paste the command above.
Now just copy the LLC-0.exe and you done.
it will load with windows load in silence mode

if you want check if LLC is disable just
copy "CD C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner" without Quote
Elevate CMD ( Command Prompt ) paste the line above and hit enter
Now type this command without Quote in CMD and hit enter "MSIafterburner /ri3,20,DE".
It should return to "00"

If you need more info visit us at

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club

Thread OP: skyn3t

[Released] Fully unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

Thread OP : Zawarudo

softmod llc-0.zip 78k .zip file

Quote:


> Update 9/15/2013 [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> he dos not need a new power supply he has 2 one is a 750w and one is 1000w


Well now I just have two 1000 watts but ya that was the case originally. I scrounged together some extra funds and swapped the hx 750 watt for a 1000 watt Be Quiet! Dark Pro ....because.....well I want it to be quiet... Thanks though Sheyster.

Back to the discussion the 780 imo.


----------



## skupples

Untitled, you should 100% call them and demand free shipping. They will do it.

Just mention to them how many generations of Galaxy cards you have owned, and how you are a poor man, who saved months of income to buy this card... blah blah.

Thx for that Sky!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Untitled, you should 100% call them and demand free shipping. They will do it.


I agree especially if you translate your frustration maturely.....any product with a price tag like that they can make exceptions to normal policy. Assuming they have any business acumen and want to last.
Def worth a shot.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Could someone PM me the stock bios for the Super Clock ACX edition? I want to make sure it matches mine on backup.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Could someone PM me the stock bios for the Super Clock ACX edition? I want to make sure it matches mine on backup.


There are 3 stock BIOSes.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780

Mine came with 80.10.36.00.80, which I'm still using.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, EVGA has stopped using 80.10.3A.00.80 because it wasn't working right?

More info here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6920_40#post_20522506

I tried to back up my BIOS for you but GPU-Z 0.7.3 says, "BIOS reading not supported on this device." Sorry.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There are 3 stock BIOSes.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780
> 
> Mine came with 80.10.36.00.80, which I'm still using.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, EVGA has stopped using 80.10.3A.00.80 because it wasn't working right?
> 
> More info here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6920_40#post_20522506
> 
> I tried to back up my BIOS for you but GPU-Z 0.7.3 says, "BIOS reading not supported on this device." Sorry.


Well hopefully with my last card I didnt soft brick it. How would you know you did a soft brick? My card has the 3A and I didnt notice that warning >.< and ive flashed rev3


----------



## Thoth420

YoungG ask that over on the EVGA forums you should get an official answer in minutes(well maybe not now since it is late).


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Does Far Cry 3 have problems with 320.49 drivers (thats the ones i have been using for long time now). Asking this because the game gives me black screen with looping sounds, which requires restart. Im pretty sure this is not coming from my overclocks, since i have been playing with my card for weeks now with these 1241 core overclocks (even had like 5 hour session in Metro LL, and even longer ones with Borderlands 2). This is only game where im getting black screen. Also are there better performing drivers than the 320.49, they have been rock solid for me (there is like 3 newer betas available).


Sorry but that really does sound like unstable OC. FC3 is supposed to be a biatch for OC, worst of them all. Take it down to 1200MHz and I'd expect you to find out it works fine. Even that is a killer gaming stable OC with stock voltage. There's just always that one special game which gives you a reality check with these Keplers


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Sorry but that really does sound like unstable OC. FC3 is supposed to be a biatch for OC, worst of them all. Take it down to 1200MHz and I'd expect you to find out it works fine. Even that is a killer gaming stable OC with stock voltage. There's just always that one special game which gives you a reality check with these Keplers


Indeed it was unstable OC, i dropped OC down to 1228 core and +300 mem, played yesterday couple hours after that without any issues







The game engine is anyway such a mess, i had insane problems on it with my previous AMD setup, was completely unplayable. Was just odd that the driver did not crash like usually with OC, game just gave me black screen.


----------



## speedytech7

I finally fixed my poor computers issue, however I cannot seem to get my GTX 780 past 979Mhz. What am I doing wrong, it is the ACX model that is *NOT* the SC edition. What gives, I know she'll give me more, it isn't hitting a temp wall or a power threshold wall. I have turned everything up in Precision but it refuses to pass 979Mhz on its own.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedytech7*
> 
> I finally fixed my poor computers issue, however I cannot seem to get my GTX 780 past 979Mhz. What am I doing wrong, it is the ACX model that is *NOT* the SC edition. What gives, I know she'll give me more, it isn't hitting a temp wall or a power threshold wall. I have turned everything up in Precision but it refuses to pass 979Mhz on its own.


Are you manually putting a +offset on?


----------



## Killer344

Damn.... I ordered my 780 HOF from newegg last week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> my HOF died today and the same way as untitled... Thank you Galaxy
> 
> What PSU do you have?
> 
> I've been looking trough hardocp forums, and nobody has reported anything like this there.... most of them on stock bios I believe.
> I don't think there is a bad batch around, there would be more info about it on the web, this is the only forum I've heard of it.
> 
> untitled VGA's likely died thanks to the PSU, if boldenc has an average/poor PSU as well, mystery solved.
> 
> If boldenc has a good PSU, we need to include the possibility the custom bios is at fault.
> 
> We do not know what that magic button exactly does after all...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There are 3 stock BIOSes.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780
> 
> Mine came with 80.10.36.00.80, which I'm still using.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, EVGA has stopped using 80.10.3A.00.80 because it wasn't working right?
> 
> More info here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6920_40#post_20522506
> 
> I tried to back up my BIOS for you but GPU-Z 0.7.3 says, "BIOS reading not supported on this device." Sorry.


Don't use GPU-Z to save bios, some version may save your bios corrupted.
Elevate "CMD" point it to nvflash directory and type
nvflash --save biosname.rom
it should do all the work for you. some GPU shipped with .36 won't support the .3A not all of them.


----------



## EarlZ

Which is more likely to crash a GPU OC in gaming, too much GPU or Mem ?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Sorry but that really does sound like unstable OC. FC3 is supposed to be a biatch for OC, worst of them all. Take it down to 1200MHz and I'd expect you to find out it works fine. Even that is a killer gaming stable OC with stock voltage. There's just always that one special game which gives you a reality check with these Keplers


Ive been having issues with BioShock Infinite. After playing for a while the nvidia drivers crash. And I am on stock settings on my 780 ACX SLI setup. Any tips for this? I am using driver version 326.19


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There are 3 stock BIOSes.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780
> 
> Mine came with 80.10.36.00.80, which I'm still using.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, EVGA has stopped using 80.10.3A.00.80 because it wasn't working right?
> 
> More info here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/6920_40#post_20522506
> 
> I tried to back up my BIOS for you but GPU-Z 0.7.3 says, "BIOS reading not supported on this device." Sorry.


I just checked my GPU BIOS. I just added a second 780. The new one is 80.10.36.00.80. The older one is "3a". Could this be why I am having stability issues in game?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Which is more likely to crash a GPU OC in gaming, too much GPU or Mem ?


You need to find your max sweet spot on core clock first than you play with memory because if you crash you will know what made you crash.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> "GeForce GTX 780 has been build for a theoretical 5 years productivity at 1.162 mV then tweaking Voltage towards 1.250 mV could (in theory) half that lifespan."
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_review,6.html
> 
> Your reference card is not long for this earth at 1.4v seeing as how the reference cards are only supposed to live for 5 years at 1.162 mV.


The only problem with that information is how many hours per day is the rating good for.

Is it 5 years worth of production 24/7

Or is it 5 years with 8 hours use per day.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The only problem with that information is how many hours per day is the rating good for.
> 
> Is it 5 years worth of production 24/7
> 
> Or is it 5 years with 8 hours use per day.


you guys are not reading it right the GTX 780 is not priducted for 5 years

thay where just giveing a theoretical number so you would get that OCing will lower the life spaned of your GPU

thay never say that it is really 5 years


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> you guys are not reading it right the GTX 780 is not priducted for 5 years
> 
> thay where just giveing a theoretical number so you would get that OCing will lower the life spaned of your GPU
> 
> thay never say that it is really 5 years


You are correct. The actual article gives an "if" which means he simply picked the 5 year number as an example. The statement posted here didn't include the if.


----------



## EarlZ

If fermi was any indication my 580 lasted for about 2.5 years before it died, though it got replaced by evga by another 580..


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Damn.... I ordered my 780 HOF from newegg last week.
> What PSU do you have?
> 
> I've been looking trough hardocp forums, and nobody has reported anything like this there.... most of them on stock bios I believe.
> I don't think there is a bad batch around, there would be more info about it on the web, this is the only forum I've heard of it.
> 
> untitled VGA's likely died thanks to the PSU, if boldenc has an average/poor PSU as well, mystery solved.
> 
> If boldenc has a good PSU, we need to include the possibility the custom bios is at fault.
> 
> We do not know what that magic button exactly does after all...


I have a Corsair AX860. Which is a quality power supply.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Damn.... I ordered my 780 HOF from newegg last week.
> What PSU do you have?
> 
> I've been looking trough hardocp forums, and nobody has reported anything like this there.... most of them on stock bios I believe.
> I don't think there is a bad batch around, there would be more info about it on the web, this is the only forum I've heard of it.
> 
> untitled VGA's likely died thanks to the PSU, if boldenc has an average/poor PSU as well, mystery solved.
> 
> If boldenc has a good PSU, we need to include the possibility the custom bios is at fault.
> 
> We do not know what that magic button exactly does after all...


What do you know about custom bios, have you read all the descriptions? if no front page is free to read for everyone. think before you type anything you words may drag you to nothing and everyone here already know the disclaimer for a vbios. you just joined here to start a flame if yes door's is open just leave the same way you walked here.

PS: Think hard before you replay to this post.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> If fermi was any indication my 580 lasted for about 2.5 years before it died, though it got replaced by evga by another 580..


i have 3 580s in tri-SLI @ 980 /2150 for 3 years now and ther are still going strong


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You are correct. The actual article gives an "if" which means he simply picked the 5 year number as an example. The statement posted here didn't include the if.


I don't want to spread misinformation. I figured the Guru3D was talking about actual specs, not just making up a hypothetical. That's a good point. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I have a Corsair AX860. Which is a quality power supply.


I thought I read your PSU was going kaput before the VGA died, ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What do you know about custom bios, have you read all the descriptions? if no front page is free to read for everyone. think before you type anything you words may drag you to nothing and everyone here already know the disclaimer for a vbios. you just joined here to start a flame if yes door's is open just leave the same way you walked here.
> 
> PS: Think hard before you replay to this post.


Relax buddy, I already read the OP, I'm just trying to find the root of the issue.... and modified a couple of vbios in the past on my own.

I never said YOUR BIOS IS THE PROBLEM, I simply ruled it as a possibility, just like a bad batch, bad vrm design are also possible causes.

It could also be the HB button affects the way the VRMs distribute power trough the board, and ramping up vcore with it disabled overloads that mosfet?

I'll see what I can dig up on Hardocp, Galaxy uses it as their "unofficial" support forum, so I might be able to find the answer there.

Don't take this personal.... It isn't meant to be.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I thought I read your PSU was going kaput before the VGA died, ok.
> Relax buddy, I already read the OP, I'm just trying to find the root of the issue.... and modified a couple of vbios in the past on my own.
> 
> I never said YOUR BIOS IS THE PROBLEM, I simply ruled it as a possibility, just like a bad batch, bad vrm design are also possible causes.
> 
> It could also be the HB button affects the way the VRMs distribute power trough the board, and ramping up vcore with it disabled overloads that mosfet?
> 
> I'll see what I can dig up on Hardocp, Galaxy uses it as their "unofficial" support forum, so I might be able to find the answer there.
> 
> Don't take this personal.... It isn't meant to be.


----------



## untitled

Since he brought it up, any chance it could have to do with the Hyperboost button?

And thanks by the way, skyn3t for recommending me go to Newegg support. They're paying to ship it back.


----------



## Sheyster

So, I flashed to the version 3 BIOS. The flash worked and when I re-booted, the boot screen was garbled/checkered.

Next, I tried the modded PNY version 2 BIOS listed in the first post. Same exact result.

Next step, I tried the TechInferno BIOS (rev03 - EVGA reference modded BIOS). It worked fine. Using it now.

Not trying to flame anyone here, just reporting my experience with a reference 780 card and this BIOS (both rev 2 and 3). It this does not work for anyone with a reference card, give the TechInferno BIOS a try.









I won't post the link here, just Google it if you need it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Since he brought it up, any chance it could have to do with the Hyperboost button?
> 
> And thanks by the way, skyn3t for recommending me go to Newegg support. They're paying to ship it back.


told ya, Newegg rock's I wish we have a sales rep here, but looks like we don't need after all. they are very loyalty when come to big bucks buyer's







. I'm not going into numbers but I paid once to ship back to them, but after that never again









so what is your plan? getting the same GPU or get the $$ and get another brand?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> told ya, Newegg rock's I wish we have a sales rep here, but looks like we don't need after all. they are very loyalty when come to big bucks buyer's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not going into numbers but I paid once to ship back to them, but after that never again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what is your plan? getting the same GPU or get the $$ and get another brand?


It says it has a no return policy on it. So I assume I can only get the same thing back. Think if I ask they might either give me another card or my money back?


----------



## swanga

Untitled, Bolden,

Please keep us HOF users updated...if it really is a bad design I would expect from Galaxy no less than a card replacement with a revised design.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> It says it has a no return policy on it. So I assume I can only get the same thing back. Think if I ask they might either give me another card or my money back?


Won't hurt to ask, even store credit so you may get any other brand.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Untitled, Bolden,
> 
> Please keep us HOF users updated...if it really is a bad design I would expect from Galaxy no less than a card replacement with a revised design.


I see you have one, there is an easy test you can do. While not conclusive, it could lead us in the right direction:

1st- If you don't have skyn3t's bios installed, get it.

2nd- With the HB button on (power limit maxed) and with 1.2v, run an intensive application (let it work for five minutes at least), and touch with your finger the burnt mosfet. They're rated to work at 65°C, it should be hot but not burn you.

3rd- With the HB button off (power limit maxed) and with 1.2v, repeat the same test. If it's noticeable more hot or it simply burns you; you confirmed my suspicion, the HB button affects the VRMs.... how I don't know yet.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I see you have one, there is an easy test you can do. While not conclusive, it could lead us in the right direction:
> 
> 1st- If you don't have skyn3t's bios installed, get it.
> 
> 2nd- With the HB button on (power limit maxed) and with 1.2v, run an intensive application (let it work for five minutes at least), and touch with your finger the burnt mosfet. They're rated to work at 65°C, it should be hot but not burn you.
> 
> 3rd- With the HB button off (power limit maxed) and with 1.2v, repeat the same test. If it's noticeable more hot or it simply burns you; you confirmed my suspicion, the HB button affects the VRMs.... how I don't know yet.
> 
> Look at the picture to know which one it is..
> 
> this is what I found so far about that chip not 100% sure but it is close
> 
> Vishay Siliconix
> RECOM Power Inc.
> RECOM Electronic GmbH
> 
> POWERLINE - DC/DC - CONVERTER
> P-Channel 30-V (D-S), MOSFET
> 
> we had some talk at the titan forum and we suppect the chip been right behind the the two 8 pin power connectors. bad design on power distributions? what can it be.?


----------



## Scorpion49

I asked the Galaxy rep on [H] about it, maybe he has some info.


----------



## ViTosS

Can someone explain me how work the Temp Target? Here with an Gigabyte Windforce 3X GTX 780 Rev 2.0 I think I'm getting high temps, I ran Unigine Heaven 4.0 with the fans locked at 70% and my max temp was 68ºC, isn't that too high for my graphic card model?


----------



## malmental

no, it's not too high and depending on ambient it's about where it should be.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Can someone explain me how work the Temp Target? Here with an Gigabyte Windforce 3X GTX 780 Rev 2.0 I think I'm getting high temps, I ran Unigine Heaven 4.0 with the fans locked at 70% and my max temp was 68ºC, isn't that too high for my graphic card model?


Nvidia allows up to normally 80c before throttling occurs and 95c is the max allowed.

You are well, well below the max.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no, it's not too high and depending on ambient it's about where it should be.


Thanks, the ambient temperature is at 26ºC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nvidia allows up to normally 80c before throttling occurs and 95c is the max allowed.
> 
> You are well, well below the max.


It's no more 70c limit? Because with my 670 after 70c it starts to throttle


----------



## Testier

Hmm, I got a max of 1267 mhz on my HOF right now. Is that considered high in 780 terms? Also, because of the recent VRM crisis, should I return the card? I can at a loss of 105 dollars.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Hmm, I got a max of 1267 mhz on my HOF right now. Is that considered high in 780 terms? Also, because of the recent VRM crisis, should I return the card? I can at a loss of 105 dollars.


you going to do us a favor

look at this picture here this is Hi-res photo

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/188aa909_SAM_0456.jpeg

find the chip in your HOF and tell me the letter, numbers on that chip.

than you going to run the same bench you just did with the same voltage. during the bench touch the chip and see it it burn to touch or just running hot and try to describe how hot it is. if you have any method to take the temp will be nice.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you going to do us a favor
> 
> look at this picture here this is Hi-res photo
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/188aa909_SAM_0456.jpeg
> 
> find the chip in your HOF and tell me the letter, numbers on that chip.
> 
> than you going to run the same bench you just did with the same voltage. during the bench touch the chip and see it it burn to touch or just running hot and try to describe how hot it is. if you have any method to take the temp will be nice.


I will see what I can do. I might be able to get the numbers, but not sure about the vrm temp.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is what I found so far about that chip not 100% sure but it is close
> 
> Vishay Siliconix
> RECOM Power Inc.
> RECOM Electronic GmbH
> 
> POWERLINE - DC/DC - CONVERTER
> P-Channel 30-V (D-S), MOSFET
> 
> we had some talk at the titan forum and we suppect the chip been right behind the the two 8 pin power connectors. bad design on power distributions? what can it be.?


I don't believe it's bad design, a lot of people pushed these cards to the extreme with LN2 without any extra cooling on the VRMs and none of them had issues.... a bad batch on premium cards? Unlikely, but it's a possibility.

My best guess:

1- While the HB button is off, it works with less VRM phases, when you push the power limit/vcore with a custom bios, the mosfet overloads and burns.

2- The HB button regulates the VRM load to keep temperatures in check.

We are about to find out anyway.... if that mosfet runs hot while HB is off and cool with it on... mistery solved.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Thanks, the ambient temperature is at 26ºC
> It's no more 70c limit? Because with my 670 after 70c it starts to throttle


after you card goes over the temp target you set, it will throttle down to stay at that temp....... from what i understand









Quote:


> I will see what I can do. I might be able to get the numbers, but not sure about the vrm temp.


Infrared Thermometer
http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-IRT207-Heat-Seeker/dp/B00377BSU4
its just a good thing to have around, im always playing with mine


----------



## Testier




----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*


how hot its get did you run the bench? did you touched the chip?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> how hot its get did you run the bench? did you touched the chip?


I did not run a bench yet with it. Not sure if I want to touch the chip at all. Especially if the solders of the pins are right besides it. Did you learn anything new from the photo?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I did not run a bench yet with it. Not sure if I want to touch the chip at all. Especially if the solders of the pins are right besides it. Did you learn anything new from the photo?


nop, same pic i showed you.


----------



## lilchronic

i dont think he wants to touch it







50c+ will burn you're finger


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont think he wants to touch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50c+ will burn you're finger


----------



## mcg75

Guys, I've had my HOF for almost about 5 weeks and I've used Skyn3t's bios since day 1.

I've done hours of benches with the hyper boost button off with normal max voltage of 1.218v

I've done a bunch of benching with Rbby's tool to get 1.3v as well without using hyper boost.

My card, knock on wood, is fine.


----------



## EarlZ

Whats the difference on Techinfernos bios compared to the rev3?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, I've had my HOF for almost about 5 weeks and I've used Skyn3t's bios since day 1.
> 
> I've done hours of benches with the hyper boost button off with normal max voltage of 1.218v
> 
> I've done a bunch of benching with Rbby's tool to get 1.3v as well without using hyper boost.
> 
> My card, knock on wood, is fine.


Do you have a PCB picture? I wonder if your card is the same batch. I am currently keeping HB on at all times just in case.


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## Killer344

People seriously..... stop being pussies, 50ºC won't do you any harm. I just put my finger's on a car's turbo accidentally (more than 600ºC) and my brain told my hand to jump before any harm was done.

The mosfet will melt before 130ºC.

Let me clarify, if you can keep your finger on it, it means it's working as intended (below 65ºC)... if it's hot enough to make you pull out before 1-2 seconds, it means it's working too hot.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> People seriously..... stop being pussies, 50ºC won't do you any harm. I just put my finger's on a car's turbo accidentally (more than 600ºC) and my brain told my hand to **** before any harm was done.
> 
> The mosfet will melt before 130ºC.
> 
> Let me clarify, if you can keep your finger on it, it means it's working as intended (below 65ºC)... if it's hot enough to make you pull out before 1-2 seconds, it means it's working too hot.


vrm temps can get up to 100c so go ahead touch it it not going to tell you the temp


----------



## Killer344

Most VRMs work just fine up to 120ºC... not the HOF's though, these ones are meant to work below 65ºC.... what we are looking for here is temperature difference (HB on vs off), not a precise value.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Hmm, I got a max of 1267 mhz on my HOF right now. Is that considered high in 780 terms? Also, because of the recent VRM crisis, should I return the card? I can at a loss of 105 dollars.


So, any advices?


----------



## Killer344

If you have HB ON (with or without a custom bios) you have nothing to worry about, these cards have reached 1.8ghz on LN2 without any extra cooling on the VRMs.


----------



## NateST

Any of you guys that are running water in SLI, what size of rads are you using? I'm considering delving into water cooling and I'm wondering if I can fit a rad big enough into my case to make it viable.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> The price of these is very appealing... Do I save up and get a 3570k and fully watercool my sig rig, ooorrrrr save and get one of these bad boys....


The I7-3770K Is going for 249,00 right now Microcenter


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Any of you guys that are running water in SLI, what size of rads are you using? I'm considering delving into water cooling and I'm wondering if I can fit a rad big enough into my case to make it viable.


Your case has limited space to add more rad unless you start modding it. i would recommend get a new case, like the 540 from Corsair. As far as rad requirement, just use this rule of thumb:

-for every core (cpu or gpu), start off w/ 120x120x35mm.

In your case (not literal), a 360 would work, or a 120 and 240. You can add more for better cooling but you'll get to a point where more rad will not yield more.

alternatively, keep your case and mount the rad externally. then get a nice 360 or 480. Recommend: Alphacool 45/60, BI SR1s, XSPC AX/RX, Swiftech, EK, Coolgate, Phobya, etc..


----------



## cookiesowns

Not sure if listed in thread, but do the modded vBIOS's retain UEFI GOP?

Anyone have a EVGA GTX780 vBIOS modded for just power limit? My card boosts up to 1110mhz at stock settings. Once it hits the power limit on Valley it throttles down to 950 ish.

Max boost with increased V and Power limit is 1124Mhz it seems.


----------



## EarlZ

I am thinking of watercooling my 780's or maybe just the next gen of GPU's but I probably lack the space to do so


----------



## malmental

Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and this 'HyperBoost',,,, tell me more about it HOF users..


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and this 'HyperBoost',,,, tell me more about it HOF users..


All we have is speculation really.

Hyper boost button ramps fans up to max. Beyond that is just a guess.

Galaxy says it engages special circuitry. But my OC with Skyn3t's bios has the same max with the button off or on.


----------



## malmental

interesting..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting..


So many "??????" To figure things out

I just had sent this to a user here by pm. I not going to reformat it because im on mobile now.
Quote:


> What I suspect is the chip it the power distribution for the gpu some how. After the chip die GPU cannot be turned on. Is another user with the same GPU using my bios and he never got any issue and I k ow two other uses that uses my bios too and they are fine. If you go to the front page owners list you can easy identity all of them.
> 
> Untiled just got received the newegg permission to return his gpu also with paid shipping. If you have. Ot registered your gpu do it now and send them a email about the problem. They will rma it for sure you just need to act now. It will be good becuaseseems to be a fault somewhere.
> 
> Im sursurprise that the Galaxy rep at OCN had not showed up yet. But im sure they already saw what happen and try to duplicate the problem. They work in silence till get any results they don't want to comprise they product even if it has a issue somewhere.
> 
> Based on those voltages it leads to issue 1.212v & 1.175v with special pcb and high components it is very strange.
> 
> None of us with a reference 780 had that issue with components lower than hof gpu.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hi, I'm on mobile and I'm not to certain as to how I can be added to the club other than SS of GPU-Z validation..? Soz, Ty in advance!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Turns out top slot on my maxiumus 5 extreme appears to be dead.
> I put it in there first, and same issue popped up.
> 
> Put card in second slot and it works perfectly.
> 
> Time to RMA the board.


Oh hello there! Same board, same card


----------



## boldenc

Update for my HOF card:
I contacted Galaxy support and they replied back in less than 4 hours and offered me to contact the store for RMA and if the store will not accept the card to contact them again to take the proper procedures.
I contacted Tigerdirect and they accepted to RMA the card. Though I will have to ship it from Egypt :s but I think still better than nothing.

BTW I just noticed my card and untitled card has the number *1326* while swanga card has the number *1324*

Do you think it is a bad batch?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Update for my HOF card:
> I contacted Galaxy support and they replied back in less than 4 hours and offered me to contact the store for RMA and if the store will not accept the card to contact them again to take the proper procedures.
> I contacted Tigerdirect and they accepted to RMA the card. Though I will have to ship it from Egypt :s but I think still better than nothing.
> 
> BTW I just noticed my card and untitled card has the number *1326* while swanga card has the number *1324*
> 
> Do you think it is a bad batch?


Here's

That's good to hear, any chance you asked them if it voids the warrenty to flash the bios? Here's the full back of my card just in case you want to see if there;s anything else you can find.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Here's
> 
> That's good to hear, any chance you asked them if it voids the warrenty to flash the bios? Here's the full back of my card just in case you want to see if there;s anything else you can find.


not sure about flashing the bios void the warranty but their stock bios is buggy, and it doesn't really provide 126 power target like they advertise, I bought this card because of the higher power target but the card go crazy once you bump the power target to 126 and it would lag in all games with clock fluctuation up and down. They said it is something related to newer nvidia drivers and the same for a month now without any fix.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Update for my HOF card:
> I contacted Galaxy support and they replied back in less than 4 hours and offered me to contact the store for RMA and if the store will not accept the card to contact them again to take the proper procedures.
> I contacted Tigerdirect and they accepted to RMA the card. Though I will have to ship it from Egypt :s but I think still better than nothing.
> 
> BTW I just noticed my card and untitled card has the number *1326* while swanga card has the number *1324*
> 
> Do you think it is a bad batch?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> not sure about flashing the bios void the warranty but their stock bios is buggy, and it doesn't really provide 126 power target like they advertise, I bought this card because of the higher power target but the card go crazy once you bump the power target to 126 and it would lag in all games with clock fluctuation up and down. They said it is something related to newer nvidia drivers and the same for a month now without any fix.


Good eyes on that one.

Since you brought this up, I do remember the galaxy sales rep saying it here. What it could cause voltage spikes? Do you guys the nvdia drivers damaging GPU? I know you guys are under news drivers but it let me think a lot about it.first the galaxy support saying nv drivers issue with they GPU now two blew GPU here.

Like, killer384 said many was benched with 1500mhz and up and I'm sure that's no with stock voltage or 1.212v like my vbios has.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good eyes on that one.
> Since you brought this up, I do remember the galaxy sales rep saying it here. What it could cause voltage spikes? Do you guys the nvdia drivers damaging GPU? I know you guys are under news drivers but it let me think a lot about it.first the galaxy support saying nv drivers issue with they GPU now two blew GPU here.
> 
> Like, killer384 said many was benched with 1500mhz and up and I'm sure that's no with stock voltage or 1.212v like my vbios has.


His description fits what my HOF does when trying to overclock without the hyper boost button pressed on *stock* bios.

My clocks will fluctuate down to about 600-700 MHz instead of what I have Precision set it. While it's behaving like this, press the boost button, and all returns to normal.


----------



## skyn3t

Thank you to confirm that one.
Are you able to test the same thing with vbios? I would like to know the results.


----------



## Imprezzion

Once i'm done Valley loop testing my OC i'll get a validation and i'll join the club but I got myself a reference Gigabyte GTX780. I had to have the reference card for 2 reasons. The epicly beautiful stock cooler with it's lit logo, and the NCP4206 trick









I'm currently running a, so far at least, stable 1228Mhz core with 1.212v (BIOS flashed with stock EVGA unlocked one from skyn3t). Max temps with custom fan curve are a perfectly flat line at 66-67c with ~80% fanspeed on the curve. (40% untill 40c, then ramps up in a straight line to 100% @ 80c).

Can I push a tad more volts safely? I don't care about noise, 100% fanspeed loaded is no issue for me.. I only game with a G35 on which dampens it pretty well plus my rad fans are loud as hell as well when they spin up









It won't run 1254Mhz on 1.212v and that was my target TBH so can I push like, 1.24-1.25v maybe? Considering VRM temps and such as well?

EDIT: Nope, not stable







Black screen driver crash..
1215Mhz it is then.. Testing continues with 1215Mhz core and +250Mhz (1625Mhz) VRAM.


----------



## EarlZ

skyn3t, is it just me or your bios wont throttle even at 95c


----------



## Imprezzion

It does.

I made the stupid mistake to forget to turn Auto Fan back on so it stayed at 30% while testing heaven. Throttled heavy at 98c.
Luckily for me I spotted the erorr after like, 2 minutes.. Otherwise at 1.212v that could've cost me my VRM's..

Card is stable in Valley at 1215Mhz core @ 1.212v and 1752Mhz VRAM (+500).

Max temp with my custom fan profile for 30 minute loop was 69c @ 80% fanspeed. Average temps 66c @ 77% fanspeed.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It does.
> 
> I made the stupid mistake to forget to turn Auto Fan back on so it stayed at 30% while testing heaven. Throttled heavy at 98c.
> Luckily for me I spotted the erorr after like, 2 minutes.. Otherwise at 1.212v that could've cost me my VRM's..
> 
> Card is stable in Valley at 1215Mhz core @ 1.212v and 1752Mhz VRAM (+500).
> 
> Max temp with my custom fan profile for 30 minute loop was 69c @ 80% fanspeed. Average temps 66c @ 77% fanspeed.


If you're after gaming stable clocks, don't waste too much time testing your OC with Valley. I've run Valley a lot with [email protected], but for gaming I've had to go down in clocks and up in voltage, at the moment running [email protected] Haven't tried Far Cry 3 yet, which might very well force me down another bump.


----------



## Imprezzion

True. Far Cry 3 is a monster OC killer. But then again, if it doesn't crash in a evening of BF3 i'm fine with it. Firing up BF3 right now btw.


----------



## EarlZ

Does FC3 have a loopable benchmark ?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you to confirm that one.
> Are you able to test the same thing with vbios? I would like to know the results.


With your vbios, it does nothing like that. Works like a charm with button on or off.


----------



## Testier

So can anyone tell me if flashing the BIOS on the HOF void the warranty? I prefer not to have an very expensive paper weight.


----------



## szeged

i think flashing the bios voids warranty on most cards except those with dual bios switches. Though if it does mess up somehow, you can always fix it easily. Ive flashed 7 titans now with no problems, last one is sitting here on my desk waiting to get flashed as well.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think flashing the bios voids warranty on most cards except those with dual bios switches. Though if it does mess up somehow, you can always fix it easily. Ive flashed 7 titans now with no problems, last one is sitting here on my desk waiting to get flashed as well.


Ehe, not sure about the VRM exploding issue. I should probably make a call to galaxy.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> With your vbios, it does nothing like that. Works like a charm with button on or off.


Now you just confirmed something very important.

If I'm currently, this on and off button in HOF GPU is to disable boost and keep the top core clock like my bios. Since my bios won't have boost enable wich is why everyone is looking for a stable core








it make HOF work like it should be in the first place so. For Galaxy to get this thing fixed they need to re-do the bios or remove the on and of button and hire skyn3t.

I will going to make another HOF bios tonight with everything except boost disbale and I will send it to you. Just to prove what I just said above. I may fail but I have a big chance to be right on this


----------



## skyn3t

Hello Galaxy welcome to 780 club post your question cuz we have a lot to ask


----------



## Testier

Galaxy, can you please answer my warranty question? I really want to push this card, but prefer not to have an expensive paper weight. Also, some infos on the phase issue would be nice.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Galaxy, can you please answer my warranty question? I really want to push this card, but prefer not to have an expensive paper weight. Also, some infos on the phase issue would be nice.


if you want to overclock your card to the max, you must enable Hyper Boost button, the stock bios won't help you to OC but the problem will be the fan noise.


----------



## Zawarudo

Overclocking doesn't void your warrenty. Who do you think makes the overclocking utilities we use? Card Vendors lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> overclocking would void your warranty. So keep the card like it is and run it at stock clocks.


what.....

i dont think any manufacturer voids the warranty for overclocking.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Overclocking doesn't void your warrenty. Who do you think makes the overclocking utilities we use? Card Vendors lol


You are correct but I'm little pissed off cuz my card died and I don't know the reason.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what.....
> 
> i dont think any manufacturer voids the warranty for overclocking.


Well I think they would In my case lol.

That's the reason Nvidia & AMD sets these 'hard' limits on cards (1.21v etc) so that no matter what clocks to throw at it you won't really do it any harm. Removing the limits like a lot of us have done now however would. Not that there's anyway to tell once you get the stock bios back on the card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Well I think they would In my case lol.
> 
> That's the reason Nvidia & AMD sets these 'hard' limits on cards (1.21v etc) so that no matter what clocks to throw at it you won't really do it any harm. Removing the limits like a lot of us have done now however would. Not that there's anyway to tell once you get the stock bios back on the card.


well theres overclocking on the stock bios, which doesnt void the warranty

then theres super extreme clocking on modded bios with 1.3+ volts being pumped into it, which does void the warranty


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Does FC3 have a loopable benchmark ?


i have found that heaven 4.0 is a good stability test better than farcry 3 i think...... i can play farcry 3 for hours @ 1346mhz but cant last 10 minutes in heaven 4.0 with those clocks


----------



## PaddieMayne

Hi all just though id post as ive just bough mine and its on its way...

MSI N780-3GD5 Nvidia GTX 780 3GB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CY5GP26/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item


And i bought these to go on it so i can add it to my custom water loop..

Qty: 1
Code: XS-TITAN-PLT
Product: XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Backplate
Price: 20.49 GBP


Qty: 1
Code: XS-GTX-TITAN
Product: XSPC Full Cover Razor GTX Titan / 780
Price: 81.99 GBP


----------



## kak4rot

Hello, can I use the vBios in my Zotac GTX 780? It's watercooled

Actually I need 1,20 vcore for a stable 1149 Mhz :_( I think it's too much

My GTX 780's asic is 64,5%

Do you think I will be able to get a higher OC in my GTX 780 without rise vcore with vBios or some EVGA BIOS?

Thanks

P.D: Sorry for my English


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now you just confirmed something very important.
> 
> If I'm currently, this on and off button in HOF GPU is to disable boost and keep the top core clock like my bios. Since my bios won't have boost enable wich is why everyone is looking for a stable core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it make HOF work like it should be in the first place so. For Galaxy to get this thing fixed they need to re-do the bios or remove the on and of button and hire skyn3t.
> 
> I will going to make another HOF bios tonight with everything except boost disbale and I will send it to you. Just to prove what I just said above. I may fail but I have a big chance to be right on this


Can't test it out right now, I'm testing my new 780 Classified tonight.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Hi all just though id post as ive just bough mine and its on its way...
> 
> MSI N780-3GD5 Nvidia GTX 780 3GB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CY5GP26/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item
> 
> And i bought these to go on it so i can add it to my custom water loop..
> 
> Qty: 1
> Code: XS-TITAN-PLT
> Product: XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Backplate
> Price: 20.49 GBP
> 
> Qty: 1
> Code: XS-GTX-TITAN
> Product: XSPC Full Cover Razor GTX Titan / 780
> Price: 81.99 GB


Thats the route I went, awesome thermal control with that block









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kak4rot*
> 
> Hello, can I use the vBios in my Zotac GTX 780? It's watercooled
> 
> Actually I need 1,20 vcore for a stable 1149 Mhz :_( I think it's too much
> 
> My GTX 780's asic is 64,5%
> 
> Do you think I will be able to get a higher OC in my GTX 780 without rise vcore with vBios or some EVGA BIOS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.D: Sorry for my English


yeah my Zotac card is similar to yours, I just volted the crap out of it and managed to get game stable @ 1400MHz but my GPU probably won't last longer than 2 years lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Can't test it out right now, I'm testing my new 780 Classified tonight.


Really? Come on. You are the only hof left lol


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> With your vbios, it does nothing like that. Works like a charm with button on or off.


Can you do the temperature test on the mosfet when you have the time? The HB button could still be affecting the phase load distribution....


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Really? Come on. You are the only hof left lol


I'm not even sure what you want me to test.

Stock bios - hyper boost button off - 1137mhz and no overclock can be done.
Stock bios - hyper boost button on - 1137mhz and can overclock no problem but fans run at 100%.

Your vbios - hyper boost button off - 1137mhz and can OC no problem and set a custom fan profile. ~ best for me.
Your vbios - hyper boost button on - 1137mhz and can OC no problem. Fans run at 100%.


----------



## kak4rot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> yeah my Zotac card is similar to yours, I just volted the crap out of it and managed to get game stable @ 1400MHz but my GPU probably won't last longer than 2 years lol


What a Hell !!!! 1400 MHz CoreClock









I'm stable at 1200 Mhz at benchs like heaven, valley or 3dMark, but it crashs in games benchs like Crysis 2 or Crysis 1

Then I will flash my GTX 780 with vBios or some Evga bios, what would you recomend me? I'm unable to download vbios... I think I have not the necessary posts


----------



## RickyOG90

I just got an EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, may I join the club?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ev7ds/

excuse the messiness of the case, in process of upgrading

DSC05016.JPG 6450k .JPG file


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good eyes on that one.
> 
> Since you brought this up, I do remember the galaxy sales rep saying it here. What it could cause voltage spikes? Do you guys the nvdia drivers damaging GPU? I know you guys are under news drivers but it let me think a lot about it.first the galaxy support saying nv drivers issue with they GPU now two blew GPU here.
> 
> Like, killer384 said many was benched with 1500mhz and up and I'm sure that's no with stock voltage or 1.212v like my vbios has.


I know a frequent EVGA forum member, Manicavvv noticed some voltage spike irregularities testing the 320.49 driver. I cannot find the post sorry. He is a friendly guy so if you PM him over their he should respond.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kak4rot*
> 
> Hello, can I use the vBios in my Zotac GTX 780? It's watercooled
> 
> Actually I need 1,20 vcore for a stable 1149 Mhz :_( I think it's too much
> 
> My GTX 780's asic is 64,5%
> 
> Do you think I will be able to get a higher OC in my GTX 780 without rise vcore with vBios or some EVGA BIOS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.D: Sorry for my English


What's "too much"? Having 1.2v to get 1149Mhz stable or just having the 1.2v?
For the record, 1.2v aren't "too high" at all. nVIDIA plays extremely safe when it comes to voltage limits. If nVIDIA allows 1.2v, then I am sure it is pretty much "risk safe".
As for the rest, is almost impossible to answer your question. The overclock abilities of any given card are more about the GPU than are about the vBIOS. If you get a very good GPU in the lottery, it will OC very well at low voltages no matter the vBIOS driving. I expect more improvements by simply updating drivers with a mild voltage bump than by simply changing BIOSes without voltage increments at all.

But one thing I know for experience: ASIC is a myth at best, and BS at worst. My reference 780 has a 64% ASIC and it boosts up to a stable 1276Mhz @ 1.200v.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kak4rot*
> 
> What a Hell !!!! 1400 MHz CoreClock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stable at 1200 Mhz at benchs like heaven, valley or 3dMark, but it crashs in games benchs like Crysis 2 or Crysis 1
> 
> Then I will flash my GTX 780 with vBios or some Evga bios, what would you recomend me? I'm unable to download vbios... I think I have not the necessary posts


Ref 780? here you go:

skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file

But why dont you download in the first page?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kak4rot*
> 
> Then I will flash my GTX 780 with vBios or some Evga bios, what would you recomend me?


What OccamRazor posted. But, you have to be prepared to pump up those volts, dude!


----------



## Scorpion49

Was there a Galaxy rep in here that got removed?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Was there a Galaxy rep in here that got removed?


Don't think he was removed or anything, but looks like he was browsing the thread earlier.


----------



## kak4rot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> What's "too much"? Having 1.2v to get 1149Mhz stable or just having the 1.2v?
> For the record, 1.2v aren't "too high" at all. nVIDIA plays extremely safe when it comes to voltage limits. If nVIDIA allows 1.2v, then I am sure it is pretty much "risk safe".
> As for the rest, is almost impossible to answer your question. The overclock abilities of any given card are more about the GPU than are about the vBIOS. If you get a very good GPU in the lottery, it will OC very well at low voltages no matter the vBIOS driving. I expect more improvements by simply updating drivers with a mild voltage bump than by simply changing BIOSes without voltage increments at all.
> 
> But one thing I know for experience: ASIC is a myth at best, and BS at worst. My reference 780 has a 64% ASIC and it boosts up to a stable 1276Mhz @ 1.200v.


Thank a lot for your answer guys.

Johnny I mean I thought having 1.2v was too much voltage to get 1149 Mhz

To begin with I have just flashed my Zotac GTX 780 with EVGA GTX 780 FTW BIOS (Specs: 1006 MHz Base Clock, 1045.5 MHz Boost Clock, 1163 MHz Boost Clock within Temperature Range)

I have been doing some benches and my GTX 780 has not been able to reach the 1163 Mhz Boost Clock (it has reached only 1100 Mhz in Boost Mode). I remind you my 780 is watercooled and the temperature is always lower than 39 ºC


----------



## skupples

You should look into one of skyn3t's boost free bios. You should also look into Zawa's Voltage tool. Both can be found in the OP.


----------



## EarlZ

I am getting interested in running something like 1.25v 24/7 I am not afraid if the GPU will fry but I am more worried if the VRM's will physically burn.


----------



## Killer344

Check their temp under full load.... some work fine up to 85C, others are rated to 125C. Depends on the VRMs used.


----------



## Testier

So I have contacted galaxy and they are investigating into the issue, at least they know about it, their support, I have to say, is pretty decent from the short experience I had with them on the phone.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Check their temp under full load.... some work fine up to 85C, others are rated to 125C. Depends on the VRMs used.


What is it on the reference cards?


----------



## Razor 116

@ Skyn3t What is the default 3d voltage on this BIOS : skyn3t-37-Ref-OC? I ask because I flashed the BIOS on my reference Gigabyte GTX 780 and under load the voltage maxes at 1.1370v.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What is it on the reference cards?


Can't find it...... just check their temp under full load at 1.2v, if it's more than 100C and they are still alive it means you got the 125C ones lol.


----------



## hypespazm

Got my cross shipment card and it has freakin 70% asic!!!!!!! my old card has 64%


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Got my cross shipment card and it has freakin 70% asic!!!!!!! my old card has 64%


Whats with this ASIC quality anyway ?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats with this ASIC quality anyway ?


From what I have read it has to do with voltage and overclock potential

Say for instance my 7970's have a ASIC of 75.8% meaning I can overclock higher with less voltage

Some i have seen have 80 to 90 %ASIC which makes for a great card ,I hope this gives you a better idea of what it is


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone have a EVGA reference 780 VBIOS with raised power limit and 1.21V


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> From what I have read it has to do with voltage and overclock potential
> 
> Say for instance my 7970's have a ASIC of 75.8% meaning I can overclock higher with less voltage
> 
> Some i have seen have 80 to 90 %ASIC which makes for a great card ,I hope this gives you a better idea of what it is


ASIC as far as overclocking headroom is concerned has kind of been debunked, some of the highest Classified cards were in the mid 70s for ASIC. Some of the 90+ ASIC cards were average.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm worried about VRM temps as well if I decide to push my card further..

Running 1215Mhz core and 1750Mhz VRAM at 1.187v. Too bad that the next step, 1228Mhz, isn't stable with 1.212v. I wanted to run 1250-1300Mhz but it seems it's going to need some proper volts for that









So, reference cooler, core temps in 3DMark loop, Valley loop and BF3 hit a max of 69c @ 80% fanspeed with 1.212v.
I don't care about the noise as long as it's quiet idle.
Is it safe to push a little higher? Say 1.24v?

EDIT: Only one aesthetic thing left to do. Order me a nice ColdZero Backplate


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kak4rot*
> 
> Thank a lot for your answer guys.
> 
> Johnny I mean I thought having 1.2v was too much voltage to get 1149 Mhz
> 
> To begin with I have just flashed my Zotac GTX 780 with EVGA GTX 780 FTW BIOS (Specs: 1006 MHz Base Clock, 1045.5 MHz Boost Clock, 1163 MHz Boost Clock within Temperature Range)
> 
> I have been doing some benches and my GTX 780 has not been able to reach the 1163 Mhz Boost Clock (it has reached only 1100 Mhz in Boost Mode). I remind you my 780 is watercooled and the temperature is always lower than 39 ºC


Try it with new Afterburner 3.0.0 BETA 15 and latest GeForce BETA drivers, the 326.80. My card got an huge bump in the core clocks. Before I couldn't get the card stable above 1202Mhz with 1.2v. Now, I am running it all the time at 1243MHz. Can go even higher, depending on the game. I.e Hitman: Absolution runs perfectly stable @ 1267MHz


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> ASIC as far as overclocking headroom is concerned has kind of been debunked, some of the highest Classified cards were in the mid 70s for ASIC. Some of the 90+ ASIC cards were average.


So very true! My card has 64% ASIC and is overclocking like the queen it is


----------



## sydas

Just picked up on monday my first EVGA GTX 780 w/ACX , just wondering what bios works best with these card and unlocking the voltage ? ( will be doing some more research now since i actually own the card







)


----------



## Imprezzion

My card has 71.6% ASIC and it's pretty decent. As I mentioned before, 1215Mhz @ 1.187v for now. 1228Mhz somehow isn't stable at 1.212v. It's stable in BF3 but not in benches like Valley..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats with this ASIC quality anyway ?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read it has to do with voltage and overclock potential
> 
> Say for instance my 7970's have a ASIC of 75.8% meaning I can overclock higher with less voltage
> 
> Some i have seen have 80 to 90 %ASIC which makes for a great card ,I hope this gives you a better idea of what it is
Click to expand...

From what I know ASIC quality only refers to how far the boost clock can go before it bumps to the next voltage level ( 1.175 or 1.187 ) but it has zero meaning when it comes to overclocking. I just wanted to me sure maybe theres a new thing about ASIC on the 780's


----------



## Imprezzion

I tend to agree with you that ASIC does not give a card a high ticket in the silicon lottery









I've seen a 58% 7970 clock better then my own 89% one so.. (which I sadly blew up benching. VRAM VRM blew @ 1.70v)


----------



## trelokomio58

Ηow we can check the VRM temps on a reference GTX 780?


----------



## Tonza

I had reference with 62% Asic quality, maximum game stable clocks were around 1100 core (voltage did not do anything, it was same if it was stock or 1.212v). I could bench on it tho with little over 1200 core. This DCII card has 72,4 Asic, overclocks like beast with stock voltage, havent tried even maxing it out @ 1.212v (dont think there is good custom bios for DCII cards, fan speed gets messed up with ACX bios atleast).

Any change Skyn3t if i provide you the original bios, you could make somethibg out of it? (Like higher power target and voltage control up to 1.212V also boost disabled, while keeping the default fan rpm properties?)







. Im pretty sure there would be many gratefull DCII owners, atleast in here Finland its very popular card.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> Ηow we can check the VRM temps on a reference GTX 780?


That's the whole point, you can't unless you use a probe or a IR / Laser thermo. And then it still isn't direct temps.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> @ Skyn3t What is the default 3d voltage on this BIOS : skyn3t-37-Ref-OC? I ask because I flashed the BIOS on my reference Gigabyte GTX 780 and under load the voltage maxes at 1.1370v.


It does almost equal to core clock it up according to core oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> I had reference with 62% Asic quality, maximum game stable clocks were around 1100 core (voltage did not do anything, it was same if it was stock or 1.212v). I could bench on it tho with little over 1200 core. This DCII card has 72,4 Asic, overclocks like beast with stock voltage, havent tried even maxing it out @ 1.212v (dont think there is good custom bios for DCII cards, fan speed gets messed up with ACX bios atleast).
> 
> Any change Skyn3t if i provide you the original bios, you could make somethibg out of it? (Like higher power target and voltage control up to 1.212V also boost disabled, while keeping the default fan rpm properties?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im pretty sure there would be many gratefull DCII owners, atleast in here Finland its very popular card.


The bios you looking for is in the front page. The difference is the " vendor : evga" but the bios is the same, only changes it nothing else. Only lightning and HOF has some differences in bios. All the reference pcb has the same input in bios some has stock clock around 800ish and some other vendor like EVGA has special oc core around 900ish.


----------



## untitled

Here's what I got for you guys, not sure how much it will help..

"Typically, flashing the BIOS does void the warranty. I know that there are some BIOS out there that can tweak performance. I have a meeting tonight with some of the key Galaxy techs and reps and I'll get clarification on what can be done here while keeping the warranty intact and let you know.

I'll find out about controlling fan speeds as well.

Here is the official release on the HyperBoost feature:

Pressing the Hyper Boost button engages special circuitry and internal optimizations, pushing clock speeds into overdrive and raising fan speeds accordingly. Hyper Boost increases core clocks by up to 8% beyond GPU Boost 2.0's dynamic overclocking function and users' custom OC settings. Multiple world record benchmark scores have been broken already as a result.

That's it for now. I'll get more feedback for you shortly."


----------



## Killer344

I'll just connect it to my MB and control the fan from there if they don't fix it tbh.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Here's what I got for you guys, not sure how much it will help..
> 
> "Typically, flashing the BIOS does void the warranty. I know that there are some BIOS out there that can tweak performance. I have a meeting tonight with some of the key Galaxy techs and reps and I'll get clarification on what can be done here while keeping the warranty intact and let you know.
> 
> I'll find out about controlling fan speeds as well.
> 
> Here is the official release on the HyperBoost feature:
> 
> Pressing the Hyper Boost button engages special circuitry and internal optimizations, pushing clock speeds into overdrive and raising fan speeds accordingly. Hyper Boost increases core clocks by up to 8% beyond GPU Boost 2.0's dynamic overclocking function and users' custom OC settings. Multiple world record benchmark scores have been broken already as a result.
> 
> That's it for now. I'll get more feedback for you shortly."


In the reviews I've read, hyper boost had no effect on clocks. All my testing has given me the same result as well.

It's too bad because core speeds for my HOF walk all over my Classy. But the Classy runs so much cooler and quieter.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> From what I know ASIC quality only refers to how far the boost clock can go before it bumps to the next voltage level ( 1.175 or 1.187 ) but it has zero meaning when it comes to overclocking. I just wanted to me sure maybe theres a new thing about ASIC on the 780's


You learn something everyday thanks guys


----------



## Imprezzion

Shameless crosspost from the OC / OV / LLC tool topic:
Quote:


> I went ahead and used the softmod,
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h,
> To test if my GTX780 would stabilize higher vlocks with reasonable volts. And yes it will.
> 
> I can now get a actual readout as well in stead of just VDDC readout. So, it seems a GTX780 has a LOT of vdroop meaning 1.212v is actually just ~1.165v loaded.
> 
> It used to do 1215Mhz @ 1.212v VDDC. Now I got it up to 1254Mhz @ 1.238v which loaded is exactly 1.200v.
> 
> Used a fan profile that just rams it to 100% above 50C so that when I game it's always @ 100%.
> 
> I ran Valley as a temp indication for 30 minutes, max temp 70c, average temp 68c*.
> 
> Is this runnable considering VRM's as well IF this proves stable in-game?
> 
> * This is with the nVidia reference cooler.


----------



## kak4rot

My reference GTX 780 has 64,5 ASIC Quality, with stock voltage the maximum stable clock is 1100 Mhz, and for 1149 Mhz it need 1.2v

I have been very unlucky, I'm thinking about selling it. What would you do?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kak4rot*
> 
> My reference GTX 780 has 64,5 ASIC Quality, with stock voltage the maximum stable clock is 1100 Mhz, and for 1149 Mhz it need 1.2v
> 
> I have been very unlucky, I'm thinking about selling it. What would you do?


Are you an insane bencher? If not, enjoy the card.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Just wanted to add in that both of my evga oc acx have around 79% asic and they oc stable around 1243 [email protected] mV in valley/3dmark11.


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey, i do have a Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid.

Can i flash Skyn3t Bios? Or is it different?

Greetings Thoas


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey been reading the last dozen pages, is it correct to conclude that flashing skyn3t's bios or some other bios allows me to OC higher or something? I have just received my Leadtek GTX 780 ref. I have a mate who does 1240mhz stable with everything stock and was trying to one him up(haven't installed windows lol) but I see some of you guys here have had ur bios flashed since since day one..? Would very much appreciate some guidance, cheers peeps!


----------



## Imprezzion

Update: Mine seems pretty stable at 1267Mhz now. It took 1.238v VDDC which is about 1.20-1.21v under load according to MSI AB.

Temps are reasonably high, 65-70c @ 100% fanspeed, so I hope the VRM's aren't about to catcch fire... I haven't done LLC mod and I won't do it either but can someone who knows this card better then I do please answer whether it's somewhat safe to run it at 1.238v setpoint with the reference cooler @ 100% with the coretemp of 65-70c. Full load temp / stability tested in BF3 / Valley / 3DMark 2013 Fire Strike Extreme loop / Far Cry 3 / Crysis 3.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It does almost equal to core clock it up according to core oc.
> The bios you looking for is in the front page. The difference is the " vendor : evga" but the bios is the same, only changes it nothing else. Only lightning and HOF has some differences in bios. All the reference pcb has the same input in bios some has stock clock around 800ish and some other vendor like EVGA has special oc core around 900ish.


DCII card is not using reference PCB, and like i said the fan speed gets messed somehow with the ACX bios (60% fanspeed on DCII BIOS is silent and cools well, with ACX bios 60% fan speed sounds like jet engine ?).


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Here's what I got for you guys, not sure how much it will help..
> 
> "Typically, flashing the BIOS does void the warranty. I know that there are some BIOS out there that can tweak performance. I have a meeting tonight with some of the key Galaxy techs and reps and I'll get clarification on what can be done here while keeping the warranty intact and let you know.
> 
> I'll find out about controlling fan speeds as well.
> 
> Here is the official release on the HyperBoost feature:
> 
> Pressing the Hyper Boost button engages special circuitry and internal optimizations, pushing clock speeds into overdrive and raising fan speeds accordingly. Hyper Boost increases core clocks by up to 8% beyond GPU Boost 2.0's dynamic overclocking function and users' custom OC settings. Multiple world record benchmark scores have been broken already as a result.
> 
> That's it for now. I'll get more feedback for you shortly."


Their response might decide whether I return the card or not, but we will see.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hey been reading the last dozen pages, is it correct to conclude that flashing skyn3t's bios or some other bios allows me to OC higher or something? I have just received my Leadtek GTX 780 ref. I have a mate who does 1240mhz stable with everything stock and was trying to one him up(haven't installed windows lol) but I see some of you guys here have had ur bios flashed since since day one..? Would very much appreciate some guidance, cheers peeps!


Grab yourself Skyn3ts V3 bios, my LLC/voltage mod and go for it. Be aware that anything over 1.25v on air on these cards is dangerous


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, I have an GTX 780 Gigabyte Windforce 3X Rev 2.0, my boost is at 1097Mhz stock, isn't too low? Or are in the average? How much is your guys boost without overclock?

Thanks.

Edit.: Do you guys recommend a BIOS for me in this thread? I saw the vBIOS Rev 3 but it is boost disabled, I don't want to change my voltage, I want to use it stock


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an GTX 780 Gigabyte Windforce 3X Rev 2.0, my boost is at 1097Mhz stock, isn't too low? Or are in the average? How much is your guys boost without overclock?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit.: Do you guys recommend a BIOS for me in this thread? I saw the vBIOS Rev 3 but it is boost disabled, I don't want to change my voltage, I want to use it stock


your not doing something right, I have the Rev 1 and I can hit 1200+ on stock BIOS.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your not doing something right, I have the Rev 1 and I can hit 1200+ on stock BIOS.


What? My max boost is 1097Mhz, I think I had bad luck with this one, my previous 670 I had 254Mhz only of boost


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your not doing something right, I have the Rev 1 and I can hit 1200+ on stock BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> What? My max boost is 1097Mhz, I think I had bad luck with this one, my previous 670 I had 254Mhz only of boost
Click to expand...

just by using the OC GURU (Gigabyte software) I enable the over-voltage and turn it to 1.2V
then set power to 105% and prioritize temps, I set mine to like 72-75C.
raise GPU clock +100 and MEM CLOCK +300, hit apply and game....

with those EXACT basic settings my Boost clock will hit 1192MHz and my temps have yet to hit and cause throttle.
when I was on 'skyn3t' V1 BIOS he sent me awhile back I got 1275MHz stable..


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just by using the OC GURU (Gigabyte software) I enable the over-voltage and turn it to 1.2V
> then set power to 105% and prioritize temps, I set mine to like 72-75C.
> raise GPU clock +100 and MEM CLOCK +300, hit apply and game....
> 
> with those EXACT basic settings my Boost clock will hit 1192MHz and my temps have yet to hit and cause throttle.
> when I was on 'skyn3t' V1 BIOS he sent me awhile back I got 1275MHz stable..


Oh so you were not using stock, I'm gonna download that OC GURU, but I mean the stock boost, without touching anything, just enter the game and see how much it boost up


----------



## charliew

1215/3420. Went to +425 on mem and then backed off mainly because I couldnt be arsed to run another Firestrike with the demo version of 3dmark.

Still, 11085 firestrike graphics score, over 3000 valley 1.0 extreme hd preset score.

Its insane. I got a popup from my graphics card saying "lol" when I went full ****** on my crysis settings.

Edit: Oh and its asic 71%. Was worried at first but +193/+425 in my world is more than enough.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> DCII card is not using reference PCB, and like i said the fan speed gets messed somehow with the ACX bios (60% fanspeed on DCII BIOS is silent and cools well, with ACX bios 60% fan speed sounds like jet engine ?).


Oh I forgot about the DCII. Yeah you right. Im too busy and a lot things going on now. I did misanderstude what you said. send the bios over I will have it moded for sure. I just need time to get My thing's done and fix before. Im kind pissed right now. I know most of you have nothing to do with this but some ppl do.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just by using the OC GURU (Gigabyte software) I enable the over-voltage and turn it to 1.2V
> then set power to 105% and prioritize temps, I set mine to like 72-75C.
> raise GPU clock +100 and MEM CLOCK +300, hit apply and game....
> 
> with those EXACT basic settings my Boost clock will hit 1192MHz and my temps have yet to hit and cause throttle.
> when I was on 'skyn3t' V1 BIOS he sent me awhile back I got 1275MHz stable..


Mal knows best. Thanks bro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just by using the OC GURU (Gigabyte software) I enable the over-voltage and turn it to 1.2V
> then set power to 105% and prioritize temps, I set mine to like 72-75C.
> raise GPU clock +100 and MEM CLOCK +300, hit apply and game....
> 
> with those EXACT basic settings my Boost clock will hit 1192MHz and my temps have yet to hit and cause throttle.
> when I was on 'skyn3t' V1 BIOS he sent me awhile back I got 1275MHz stable..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you were not using stock, I'm gonna download that OC GURU, but I mean the stock boost, without touching anything, just enter the game and see how much it boost up
Click to expand...

ahh I see.
To be honest I do not remember what it does stock, bone dry stock..


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey Guys!

I got my Inno3D gtx 780 Hybrid yesterday and started overclocking.

I am at 1320/3506 and 1.3v/61 C right now.. should i push more or just call it a day?

Thanks Skyn3t for First Page!!!!

Edit: Just tested Kombustor got me up to 71 C


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an GTX 780 Gigabyte Windforce 3X Rev 2.0, my boost is at 1097Mhz stock, isn't too low? Or are in the average?


I have Windforce 780s and that's what they do right out of the box. If you want to go faster you need to overclock.


----------



## Whitechap3l

So which card to buy for oc ? HOF, Classi or Lightning ? to regard temps and stability


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitechap3l*
> 
> So which card to buy for oc ? HOF, Classi or Lightning ? to regard temps and stability


classified is king of the air/water overclocking 780s from what ive seen so far.


----------



## untitled

Well, this keeps getting worse....

"Hi again, Ricky.

So, if you flash custom bios and it damages the card, the warranty is voided. Essentially, for RMA service we need the board returned unaltered 100% original and that includes firmware.

You will be able to alter fan speed in non-Hyper Boost mode. Once HB button is pressed, you have full performance of the card but lose control over fan speed. While the fans ramp up in HB mode we are hoping it is comparatively less noisy then what is out there considering the enhanced performance.

Hope that helps! Let me know how it goes with your new card.

-Rick"

And even worse, newegg says they can't accept the return because of physical damage. And considering this email, and the fact I can't change the Bios back because of the damage.... I don't know what to do....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well, this keeps getting worse....
> 
> "Hi again, Ricky.
> 
> So, if you flash custom bios and it damages the card, the warranty is voided. Essentially, for RMA service we need the board returned unaltered 100% original and that includes firmware.
> 
> You will be able to alter fan speed in non-Hyper Boost mode. Once HB button is pressed, you have full performance of the card but lose control over fan speed. While the fans ramp up in HB mode we are hoping it is comparatively less noisy then what is out there considering the enhanced performance.
> 
> Hope that helps! Let me know how it goes with your new card.
> 
> -Rick"
> 
> And even worse, newegg says they can't accept the return because of physical damage. And considering this email, and the fact I can't change the Bios back because of the damage.... I don't know what to do....


were you running modded bios? if so that really sucks

your only option now is....

780 classified or a titan


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitechap3l*
> 
> So which card to buy for oc ? HOF, Classi or Lightning ? to regard temps and stability


My HOF 780 eats my Classy 780 for lunch on OC.

But with Galaxy saying modded bios voids warranty, screw them and don't buy one.

EVGA is letting people do custom bios without of this nonsense garbage that Galaxy is up to.

I'll never buy another Galaxy product ever.


----------



## Whitechap3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> My HOF 780 eats my Classy 780 for lunch on OC.
> 
> But with Galaxy saying modded bios voids warranty, screw them and don't buy one.
> 
> EVGA is letting people do custom bios without of this nonsense garbage that Galaxy is up to.
> 
> I'll never buy another Galaxy product ever.


OK Thx, didnt know that :O

what is about temperatures after overclocking?


----------



## ViTosS

+100Mhz/+300Mhz with 1.20v voltage, total boost of 1228Mhz:


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> +100Mhz/+300Mhz with 1.20v voltage, total boost of 1228Mhz:


----------



## Killer344

To Galaxy HOF owners:

Leave the HB button on (if you want to OC it) and connect the fan with an extenstion to a 4 pin fan controller on the motherboard to control it from there = profit.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well, this keeps getting worse....
> 
> "Hi again, Ricky.
> 
> So, if you flash custom bios and it damages the card, the warranty is voided. Essentially, for RMA service we need the board returned unaltered 100% original and that includes firmware.
> 
> You will be able to alter fan speed in non-Hyper Boost mode. Once HB button is pressed, you have full performance of the card but lose control over fan speed. While the fans ramp up in HB mode we are hoping it is comparatively less noisy then what is out there considering the enhanced performance.
> 
> Hope that helps! Let me know how it goes with your new card.
> .
> 
> -Rick"
> 
> And even worse, newegg says they can't accept the return because of physical damage. And considering this email, and the fact I can't change the Bios back because of the damage.... I don't know what to do....


Guess what card I might be returning, screw galaxy, never buying their product again. I took a leap of faith and regret it.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitechap3l*
> 
> OK Thx, didnt know that :O
> 
> what is about temperatures after overclocking?


As a HOF owner, I suggest you avoid the HOF and go for classified. Not worth the risk.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitechap3l*
> 
> OK Thx, didnt know that :O
> 
> what is about temperatures after overclocking?


The Classy cooler does a better job than the HOF cooler. Both work well but the Classy is better.


----------



## jleslie246

What size radiator do I need to cool (quietly ) two gtx 780's in SLI?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> What size radiator do I need to cool (quietly ) two gtx 780's in SLI?


360mm minimum and 480mm ideally.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> What size radiator do I need to cool (quietly ) two gtx 780's in SLI?


I agree with mrtooshort but if you don't have the space for a rad that big you want at least 120mm rad for each component 480 is ideal 360 would be better then a 240 but a 240 would be min to keep it cool. Also depends on the rad you pick can play a role as do the fan choice you pick for the rad all play into the factor of keeping it cool.


----------



## skyn3t

Thank you very much for all ppl that received my PM and replied back I really do


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

What is the consensus on the best driver for BF3 using 2 780's in SLI?

I just seem to be getting low GPU usage (around the 50% - 70% mark) @ 1440p.

I use vsync at 96hz but my fps wont stay locked to 96fps all the time. So I get dips down into the 80's but the GPU usage is still never over say 75%.

If I turn Vsync off I average around 160fps but my usage on both cards doesnt exceed around 85%-90%.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What is the consensus on the best driver for BF3 using 2 780's in SLI?
> 
> I just seem to be getting low GPU usage (around the 50% - 70% mark) @ 1440p.
> 
> I use vsync at 96hz but my fps wont stay locked to 96fps all the time. So I get dips down into the 80's but the GPU usage is still never over say 75%.
> 
> If I turn Vsync off I average around 160fps but my usage on both cards doesnt exceed around 85%-90%.


skyn3t recommended 326.01 whql many pages back. I don't know if there is a newer/better one but it rocks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you very much for all ppl that received my PM and replied back I really do


???


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> skyn3t recommended 326.01 whql many pages back. I don't know if there is a newer/better one but it rocks.


Hmm yeah I am using that currently. It is better than the latest beta I was trying but I am still getting very low usage.

I shouldnt complain really as its butter smooth. Think I might bump my refresh rate all the way to 120hz tonight and see how they go with that.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ???


mal check your pm


----------



## ScottyP

I currently run one 780 @ 1200p 60hz.

I am thinking about getting a VG248QE in the near future, I can't really go bigger than 24" due to desk space and how close I sit to the screen.

I plan on getting Ghosts and Titanfall when they come out, what kind of performance do you suspect I'd get with a single 780, with the all eyecandy turned up? Also, I plan on trying out 3D vision for SP games/3D BluRays, as I really enjoy 3D for movies and my 3DS and would like to extend that to my PC.

Would I see great benefit in getting a 2nd 780? Or would I be better off just waiting until next gen GPU or the one after and sticking with single GPUs. I got 780 because I originally didn't wanna deal with SLI, and any potential issues, such as the ones everyone with SLI/Crossfire are getting in FF14.


----------



## EarlZ

I am playing ffxiv and i have no SLI issues but when the card is overclocked it fails to hit the correct voltage on this game. example on stock speeds at 980mhz core it will go 1.165v but when overclocked to 1137 it stays at 0.950+ when it is at 980 causing a crash or artifact


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What is the consensus on the best driver for BF3 using 2 780's in SLI?
> 
> I just seem to be getting low GPU usage (around the 50% - 70% mark) @ 1440p.
> 
> I use vsync at 96hz but my fps wont stay locked to 96fps all the time. So I get dips down into the 80's but the GPU usage is still never over say 75%.
> 
> If I turn Vsync off I average around 160fps but my usage on both cards doesnt exceed around 85%-90%.


Same here although mine doesnt drop below 70% in BF3 (could be because i game on a 1080p @ 60hz),its just not optimized properly....Tomb raider maxes my cards alot more in the 90% and so does sleeping dogs,so it all depends on how well these games are optimized....My 780's wont go above 80% usage in bf3 either,i have read were some say that a six core would push the usage more in games like bf3 or crysis 3,but dnt know how true that is....


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I agree with mrtooshort but if you don't have the space for a rad that big you want at least 120mm rad for each component 480 is ideal 360 would be better then a 240 but a 240 would be min to keep it cool. Also depends on the rad you pick can play a role as do the fan choice you pick for the rad all play into the factor of keeping it cool.


Ok, then I would expect 2x 240 rads would be sufficient?

What water blocks? I was planning on getting the EVGA hydro copper blocks.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Same here although mine doesnt drop below 70% in BF3 (could be because i game on a 1080p @ 60hz),its just not optimized properly....Tomb raider maxes my cards alot more in the 90% and so does sleeping dogs,so it all depends on how well these games are optimized....My 780's wont go above 80% usage in bf3 either,i have read were some say that a six core would push the usage more in games like bf3 or crysis 3,but dnt know how true that is....


Yeah but see my usage should be higher than yours as I am pushing my cards a lot harder (1440p res with a higher refresh rate). Thats whats confusing me!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Ok, then I would expect 2x 240 rads would be sufficient?
> 
> What water blocks? I was planning on getting the EVGA hydro copper blocks.


Alot of people are running the hydro copper I am waiting on ek to release there's. Not completly sure but I think I remember people saying the hydro coppers don't cool the vramwhere I am almost positive the ek block once its released for the classified will.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal check your pm
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Yeah but see my usage should be higher than yours as I am pushing my cards a lot harder (1440p res with a higher refresh rate). Thats whats confusing me!


Honestly it could be because nvidia isnt really supporting the 780's when it comes to drivers....Try tomb raider if you havnt and see what your usage is....If it maxes like it does for me then it will prove its just BF3 not being properly optimized or the fact that some say its a multi-threaded game,do you game with hyperthreading on or off....?


----------



## Draygonn

BF3 is known to be wonky with GPU usage


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Honestly it could be because nvidia isnt really supporting the 780's when it comes to drivers....Try tomb raider if you havnt and see what your usage is....If it maxes like it does for me then it will prove its just BF3 not being properly optimized or the fact that some say its a multi-threaded game,do you game with hyperthreading on or off....?


Hyperthreading on mate - CPU @ 4.8ghz.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hyperthreading on mate - CPU @ 4.8ghz.


power options - and click high performance ...... maybe ???


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> power options - and click high performance ...... maybe ???


You mean power management in the Nvidia control panel?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> You mean power management in the Nvidia control panel?


no, power options for windows set to high performance, and you can try power management in nvcp also


cant really tell a difference between balanced and high performance but i can that u do not want it on power saver , you lose performance


----------



## tomxlr8

How do I measure VRM temps? I'm borrowing an IR temp reader for the weekend...

GTX 780 with XSPC water block and backplate on.

I know temps are high because I use high volts; I want to read the temps on the VRMs. How could I do that? Any guide or pictures where to point the gun?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> How do I measure VRM temps? I'm borrowing an IR temp reader for the weekend...
> 
> GTX 780 with XSPC water block and backplate on.
> 
> I know temps are high because I use high volts; I want to read the temps on the VRMs. How could I do that? Any guide or pictures where to point the gun?


VRMS are on the front of the block, towards the front of the card (opposite to the inputs)



The row of little black chips white the grey chips behind them.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no, power options for windows set to high performance, and you can try power management in nvcp also
> 
> 
> cant really tell a difference between balanced and high performance but i can that u do not want it on power saver , you lose performance


Thanks man, Ill give it a shot


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> VRMS are on the front of the block, towards the front of the card (opposite to the inputs)
> 
> 
> 
> The row of little black chips white the grey chips behind them.


Thanks. So from that I gather that with a full size water block there's no way to measure them right?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Thanks. So from that I gather that with a full size water block there's no way to measure them right?


I thought the latest version of GPUZ measured VRM temps?

Someone correct me if I am wrong but mine was working last night on my Classifieds...

You shouldnt have anything to worry about mate regardless of voltage if you have active cooling (waterblock) on your VRMs.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I thought the latest version of GPUZ measured VRM temps?
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong but mine was working last night on my Classifieds...
> 
> You shouldnt have anything to worry about mate regardless of voltage if you have active cooling (waterblock) on your VRMs.


It might be a classified thing. 0.73 GPUZ cannot read my HOF's VRM temp. maybe try hwinfo 64.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> It might be a classified thing. 0.73 GPUZ cannot read my HOF's VRM temp. maybe try hwinfo 64.


They definitely use different VRM variations so it could be.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> They definitely use different VRM variations so it could be.


Ones that does not blow up. What's the average OC on classified these days? I know lightnings are low for their price.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Oh I forgot about the DCII. Yeah you right. Im too busy and a lot things going on now. I did misanderstude what you said. send the bios over I will have it moded for sure. I just need time to get My thing's done and fix before. Im kind pissed right now. I know most of you have nothing to do with this but some ppl do.


Ok, thanks man!







will send the Bios after work







.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I thought the latest version of GPUZ measured VRM temps?
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong but mine was working last night on my Classifieds...
> 
> You shouldnt have anything to worry about mate regardless of voltage if you have active cooling (waterblock) on your VRMs.


No it doesn't read. I've a stock GTX 780.

I'm pumping 1.325V @ 1370MHz / 7200MHz through it though so there may be "some" worry that I'd like to put to bed. Also with the new voltage tweak it could be pushed further if I only knew what the VRM temps were. My GPU at that clock never goes above 42C.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> No it doesn't read. I've a stock GTX 780.
> 
> I'm pumping 1.325V @ 1370MHz / 7200MHz through it though so there may be "some" worry that I'd like to put to bed. Also with the new voltage tweak it could be pushed further if I only knew what the VRM temps were. My GPU at that clock never goes above 42C.


And here Im worrying about my 1,2v...

Maybe this is where I should go under water.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Oh I forgot about the DCII. Yeah you right. Im too busy and a lot things going on now. I did misanderstude what you said. send the bios over I will have it moded for sure. I just need time to get My thing's done and fix before. Im kind pissed right now. I know most of you have nothing to do with this but some ppl do.


Awesomesauce. DCUII is crippled by 110% power target.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well, this keeps getting worse....
> 
> "Hi again, Ricky.
> So, if you flash custom bios and it damages the card, the warranty is voided. Essentially, for RMA service we need the board returned unaltered 100% original and that includes firmware.
> You will be able to alter fan speed in non-Hyper Boost mode. Once HB button is pressed, you have full performance of the card but lose control over fan speed. While the fans ramp up in HB mode we are hoping it is comparatively less noisy then what is out there considering the enhanced performance.
> Hope that helps! Let me know how it goes with your new card.
> -Rick"
> And even worse, newegg says they can't accept the return because of physical damage. And considering this email, and the fact I can't change the Bios back because of the damage.... I don't know what to do....


We still need a confirmation from Galaxy, what is the reason causing the HOF die?

I suspect Nvidia Beta drivers, 326.80 as it behaves weird with custom PWM and Support told me to use 320.49 and stay away from the beta drivers but I couldn't use the 320.49 drivers as it was causing the known 36h TDR crash with all the GT7x cards and the beta drivers were weird too on the stock bios, as randomly the card will lock down to 700MHz.

HOF users on the forums doesn't exceed 7 or 8 cards, and the card isn't much spreaded so I think Galaxy should honor a RMA for this cards (special case) as it is considered a premium card built for overclocking and should have special treatment. The more complex problem the stock bios issue that will not allow your to overclock the card to the level you expected from this special card, either you will hit the 100% PT and if you think to adjust the PowerTarget, the card will keep fluctuates the clocks. You will have to stuck with HyperBoost button and not everyone will get this card and use 4pin to adjust the fan. We get the card to work out of the box and overclock it more than the competitor cards. We aren't obligated to used a custom firmware with this special card to fix the stock bios bugs, but why Galaxy doesn't ask why we have to use the custom bios? Simply because the stock bios is bugged, the stock bios should offer the same features which the custom bios give us. There is also a bug I noticed while testing the card on stock bios, it will always throttle the clocks once the card reaches 80c even if you set in afterburner the temp limit to 94c, it will throttle the clocks once it reaches. Isn't all that bugs?
If Galaxy will not honor RMA for us, they will lose many customers at the high end segment as other Competitors are better than them. HOF series cards should have better treatment and better warranty rules specially when the stock bios doesn't work like it should.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Awesomesauce. DCUII is crippled by 110% power target.


Yeah, my card only needs unlocked 1.212v and higher power target, im pretty sure i could squeeze over 1300mhz from the core, since i can bench with around 1260 core on stock 1.162v







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Awesomesauce. DCUII is crippled by 110% power target.


It not going to be capped anymore


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> We still need a confirmation from Galaxy, what is the reason causing the HOF die?
> 
> I suspect Nvidia Beta drivers, 326.80 as it behaves weird with custom PWM and Support told me to use 320.49 and stay away from the beta drivers but I couldn't use the 320.49 drivers as it was causing the known 36h TDR crash with all the GT7x cards and the beta drivers were weird too on the stock bios, as randomly the card will lock down to 700MHz.
> 
> HOF users on the forums doesn't exceed 7 or 8 cards, and the card isn't much spreaded so I think Galaxy should honor a RMA for this cards (special case) as it is considered a premium card built for overclocking and should have special treatment. The more complex problem the stock bios issue that will not allow your to overclock the card to the level you expected from this special card, either you will hit the 100% PT and if you think to adjust the PowerTarget, the card will keep fluctuates the clocks. You will have to stuck with HyperBoost button and not everyone will get this card and use 4pin to adjust the fan. We get the card to work out of the box and overclock it more than the competitor cards. We aren't obligated to used a custom firmware with this special card to fix the stock bios bugs, but why Galaxy doesn't ask why we have to use the custom bios? Simply because the stock bios is bugged, the stock bios should offer the same features which the custom bios give us. There is also a bug I noticed while testing the card on stock bios, it will always throttle the clocks once the card reaches 80c even if you set in afterburner the temp limit to 94c, it will throttle the clocks once it reaches. Isn't all that bugs?
> If Galaxy will not honor RMA for us, they will lose many customers at the high end segment as other Competitors are better than them. HOF series cards should have better treatment and better warranty rules specially when the stock bios doesn't work like it should.


It will be almost impossible heard from Galaxy saying thst is is they fault if really is. Nvidia has been stcuk with bad driver's since 309 " I think" till now. For the last couple mo ths a lot bad things was said about drivers damaging GPU so it is a lot thing that lead us no where cuz we do see and k ow the problem but we don't know what is causing it for sure.

Like boldenc said they should honor it since it is a premium GPU.


----------



## Imprezzion

I don't have any large issues with the latest 326 branch. 310, 314 and 320 where horrible.. Lots of issues with my GTX770 I had back then..

I run 326.80 BETA and the only thing I notice is crappy GPU usage in BF3 and crashes in games when enabling Overwrite AA (Especially bad when using CSAA whch I really like. 8x CSAA looks super and performance hit is minimal







).

I run BF3 1080p all Ultra, no Motion Blur, HBAO enabled and 4xAA as forcing AA crashes, and while FPS is through the roof, 90+ at all times, most of the times even around 150FPS, GPU usage is always a nice and reasonably flat line at 90%. It just won't go higher then 90% unless in the scorescreen where it does 99%...


----------



## skyn3t

Mission complete +rep for all replied pm's.

Together we make it happen. Remember that.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I don't have any large issues with the latest 326 branch. 310, 314 and 320 where horrible.. Lots of issues with my GTX770 I had back then..
> 
> I run 326.80 BETA and the only thing I notice is crappy GPU usage in BF3 and crashes in games when enabling Overwrite AA (Especially bad when using CSAA whch I really like. 8x CSAA looks super and performance hit is minimal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I run BF3 1080p all Ultra, no Motion Blur, HBAO enabled and 4xAA as forcing AA crashes, and while FPS is through the roof, 90+ at all times, most of the times even around 150FPS, GPU usage is always a nice and reasonably flat line at 90%. It just won't go higher then 90% unless in the scorescreen where it does 99%...


If it makes you feel better my 6970, 7970, 770 all had lowish GPU usage in BF3 and I expect the 780 when installed will do the same thing. Tried a bunch of different drivers. I had tons of problems on 320 with my 770 as well so it is good to hear that you have been stable on the newer drivers with the 780.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Mission complete +rep for all replied pm's.
> 
> Together we make it happen. Remember that.


???


----------



## EarlZ

Anyone played with the new WHQL drivers?


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah, they run the same as the .80 BETA's. Work fine in most games.
Only reason I use the .80s is because Metro performs very bad on the WHQLs when enabling PhysX. .80s fix this.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Record lows all around for my CPU and GPU 

Temps actually been great even while gaming on max


----------



## alucardis666

Think I found my 24/7 run... highest temp after 5 consecutive valley runs was 82 C... Think this is too hot? I was benching with 1400mhz on the core and 1900 shader earlier and pumping 1356mv and got up to 98 C.... Just WAY too hot.

What do you all think? This was on 326.98 btw... about to update to the 327 driver...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ???





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*SIGH*


I'm gonna come to Beantown and knock your a$$ out..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGH*
> 
> 
> I'm gonna come to Beantown and knock your a$$ out..


Let's do it.


----------



## macandy13

Does anyone have a guide for overclocking these badboys as it'll be a first for me and don't want to cook 2 EVGA SC ACX cards :L Thanks in advance


----------



## alucardis666

I wouldn't bother modding if this is your first time OC-ing a card then. Just download precision or afterburner and move your power slider to max and adjust your core till its somewhere you're happy/stable. Then back off 20-50mhz and begin adjusting your men clock in 50-100 increments. Use valley or heaven by unigen to asses stability


----------



## macandy13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I wouldn't bother modding if this is your first time OC-ing a card then. Just download precision or afterburner and move your power slider to max and adjust your core till its somewhere you're happy/stable. Then back off 20-50mhz and begin adjusting your men clock in 50-100 increments. Use valley or heaven by unigen to asses stability


Thanks, what you've said was the sort of thing I was looking for anyways


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macandy13*
> 
> Thanks, what you've said was the sort of thing I was looking for anyways


No prob bud


----------



## voozers

Does anyone have issues with sli currently? I've been running them for about a little over a month. I'm currently on 326.80 drivers. When I initially did sli, everything was running fine and I saw varying increases in performance over different games (Skyrim good scaling, SR4 not so much). Anyways I updated two weeks ago. This week I got gray lines on my screen flickering very occasionally. Once I disabled SLI it was gone. Also running some games like Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army caused the driver to crash twice out of 3 times I started the game. It's the one where it says Video Driver stopped responding. Switching to single gpu seems to solve this issue as well.

I'm about to try the newest drivers but I just wanted to see or confirm if it was just drivers. I hope it's not my 2nd GPU or something.

P.S. I've also tried moving the sli bridge around since sometimes a loose bridge causes flickering lines. It didn't help.


----------



## macandy13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with sli currently? I've been running them for about a little over a month. I'm currently on 326.80 drivers. When I initially did sli, everything was running fine and I saw varying increases in performance over different games (Skyrim good scaling, SR4 not so much). Anyways I updated two weeks ago. This week I got gray lines on my screen flickering very occasionally. Once I disabled SLI it was gone. Also running some games like Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army caused the driver to crash twice out of 3 times I started the game. It's the one where it says Video Driver stopped responding. Switching to single gpu seems to solve this issue as well.
> 
> I'm about to try the newest drivers but I just wanted to see or confirm if it was just drivers. I hope it's not my 2nd GPU or something.
> 
> P.S. I've also tried moving the sli bridge around since sometimes a loose bridge causes flickering lines. It didn't help.


I had that happen to me the other day but I was only browsing the net. hasn't happened since though or during games.


----------



## Seid Dark

For those who have low GPU usage and fps drops in BF3, the reason is CPU bottleneck. Frostbite engine likes 6 cores, higher clocked 4 core is no substitute for that.


----------



## Galaxy

I haven't disappeared. I've been here every day reading every post, collecting info, trying to put all the pieces together and keeping a constant stream of feedback pouring in to our engineers in an attempt to get some definitive answers to share. There's been a lot going on behind the scenes, and if I've been abnormally quiet it's because I insist on offering you guys more than just mere speculation on these issues. I'm asking our HQ all the same questions I've seen posed here, and I'm as eager as anyone to bring you all a speedy and comprehensive resolution.

I've sent Skyn3t's custom BIOS to our R&D and am encouraging them to test it themselves in the hopes that this will satisfy any worries they may have about potential risks to the hardware. I also informed my team that the burned card was refused by Newegg and we're now discussing the best way to proceed from here.

I've said many times before that our customer service policy always boils down to "do what's fair" and these cases will be no exception to that rule. Rest assured I'm doing everything I can on my side to make sure everyone's taken care of. It's a complex situation with a lot of gray areas but we're working as quickly as we can.

Also, if anyone's got a question or feedback for me directly, please let me know via pm and I'll respond as quickly as I'm able. This thread gets a dozen pages of new posts every day so it's easy for me to miss things.


----------



## szeged

good to know the hardware reps are still lookin out for people! A+ job galaxy.

ps - get that man a new card!


----------



## EarlZ

Can anyone running sli do a quick compare for me with 1137 clocks and no mem oc if they get 2800 on heaven 4.0 at 1080 max settings and 5000 with valley. I am not sure if the scores are right.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> I haven't disappeared. I've been here every day reading every post, collecting info, trying to put all the pieces together and keeping a constant stream of feedback pouring in to our engineers in an attempt to get some definitive answers to share. There's been a lot going on behind the scenes, and if I've been abnormally quiet it's because I insist on offering you guys more than just mere speculation on these issues. I'm asking our HQ all the same questions I've seen posed here, and I'm as eager as anyone to bring you all a speedy and comprehensive resolution.
> 
> I've sent Skyn3t's custom BIOS to our R&D and am encouraging them to test it themselves in the hopes that this will satisfy any worries they may have about potential risks to the hardware. I also informed my team that the burned card was refused by Newegg and we're now discussing the best way to proceed from here.
> 
> I've said many times before that our customer service policy always boils down to "do what's fair" and these cases will be no exception to that rule. Rest assured I'm doing everything I can on my side to make sure everyone's taken care of. It's a complex situation with a lot of gray areas but we're working as quickly as we can.
> 
> Also, if anyone's got a question or feedback for me directly, please let me know via pm and I'll respond as quickly as I'm able. This thread gets a dozen pages of new posts every day so it's easy for me to miss things.


First of all, thank you for take your time and read and report it to HQ it does makes us few much safe when we have a Vendor Rep doing it. As you said this thread has dozen of pages everyday abd very hard to keep up if you don't follow it post after post.

About my bios fell free to send it to HQ for examination if you have any others question you can post it here or contact me via pm.

I'm preparing a write up with questions, answers and comparations on 780's lineup included of course Galaxy HOF to top end GPU on this lineup.

As a OP of this thread I had been active with everyone here especially with the HOF owners this time about what just happen in the last few days.

Once more
Thank you

Best skyn3t


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with sli currently? I've been running them for about a little over a month. I'm currently on 326.80 drivers. When I initially did sli, everything was running fine and I saw varying increases in performance over different games (Skyrim good scaling, SR4 not so much). Anyways I updated two weeks ago. This week I got gray lines on my screen flickering very occasionally. Once I disabled SLI it was gone. Also running some games like Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army caused the driver to crash twice out of 3 times I started the game. It's the one where it says Video Driver stopped responding. Switching to single gpu seems to solve this issue as well.
> 
> I'm about to try the newest drivers but I just wanted to see or confirm if it was just drivers. I hope it's not my 2nd GPU or something.
> 
> P.S. I've also tried moving the sli bridge around since sometimes a loose bridge causes flickering lines. It didn't help.


Dont worry about Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army it does the same to me,and so did sniper elite army v2,there was just something not right about that game,i noticed it worked better when i didnt use shadows but would still crash just not as often....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> For those who have low GPU usage and fps drops in BF3, the reason is CPU bottleneck. Frostbite engine likes 6 cores, higher clocked 4 core is no substitute for that.


This is one of the reasons im eyeing a used 3930k on ebay....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can anyone running sli do a quick compare for me with 1137 clocks and no mem oc if they get 2800 on heaven 4.0 at 1080 max settings and 5000 with valley. I am not sure if the scores are right.


Thats not a bad score considering your core clocks,but just for the record to get higher/better scores you will need to push your memory because valley loves high mem clocks....


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> I haven't disappeared. I've been here every day reading every post, collecting info, trying to put all the pieces together and keeping a constant stream of feedback pouring in to our engineers in an attempt to get some definitive answers to share. There's been a lot going on behind the scenes, and if I've been abnormally quiet it's because I insist on offering you guys more than just mere speculation on these issues. I'm asking our HQ all the same questions I've seen posed here, and I'm as eager as anyone to bring you all a speedy and comprehensive resolution.
> 
> I've sent Skyn3t's custom BIOS to our R&D and am encouraging them to test it themselves in the hopes that this will satisfy any worries they may have about potential risks to the hardware. I also informed my team that the burned card was refused by Newegg and we're now discussing the best way to proceed from here.
> 
> I've said many times before that our customer service policy always boils down to "do what's fair" and these cases will be no exception to that rule. Rest assured I'm doing everything I can on my side to make sure everyone's taken care of. It's a complex situation with a lot of gray areas but we're working as quickly as we can.
> 
> Also, if anyone's got a question or feedback for me directly, please let me know via pm and I'll respond as quickly as I'm able. This thread gets a dozen pages of new posts every day so it's easy for me to miss things.


This right here just took Galaxy from the bottom to among the top in my book.

You, sir, may have just been responsible for a Galaxy graphics card purchase the next time Im in need.

*tipping hat*.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> For those who have low GPU usage and fps drops in BF3, the reason is CPU bottleneck. Frostbite engine likes 6 cores, higher clocked 4 core is no substitute for that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons im eyeing a used 3930k on ebay....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can anyone running sli do a quick compare for me with 1137 clocks and no mem oc if they get 2800 on heaven 4.0 at 1080 max settings and 5000 with valley. I am not sure if the scores are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not a bad score considering your core clocks,but just for the record to get higher/better scores you will need to push your memory because valley loves high mem clocks....
Click to expand...

I am still interested if anyone with sli can test at those settings.


----------



## benito

Hey guys I hope I've come to the right place. I recently updated my system with two 780's about a month ago. I ran them stock for a couple days to make sure everything worked good, and then mounted water blocks on them. Everything was working fine so then I I flashed the bios with the latest skynet bios but far cry3 kept crashing but 3dmark 11 ran fine so I reverted back to stock about a week and a half ago. Everything ran fine again at stock so left everything at stock speeds. The last time everything worked flawlessly was Tuesday night, I played splinter cell, it was working great, at 5760x1080. Shut down went to bed haven't used my rig since then. Today when I got home Only my second card is working. So my first thought was that maybe the power connectors went bad so I swapped connections from one card to the other and the same thing happened only my second card give video out. Next I tried to see if it was getting any power at all so I fit the the stock cooler between the cards and the gtx logo lights up and the fan spins for a brief moment but then stops. Do you guys have any idea what my problem may be?

So to recap my power supplies leads work. I only get video out from the second card. I am limited to what and how I can trouble shoot because I am water cooling and am using acrylic tubing . please help

I am using the asrock extreme 9 z77 mono with 3770k
Everything is at stock speeds and the cards are EVGA gtx 780 SC, reference design cards. If you all need more info ask. When I go into the bios it is not recognized at all as being in the pcie slot and it is in the recommended slot for an SLI set up


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> Hey guys I hope I've come to the right place. I recently updated my system with two 780's about a month ago. I ran them stock for a couple days to make sure everything worked good, and then mounted water blocks on them. Everything was working fine so then I I flashed the bios with the latest skynet bios but far cry3 kept crashing but 3dmark 11 ran fine so I reverted back to stock about a week and a half ago. Everything ran fine again at stock so left everything at stock speeds. The last time everything worked flawlessly was Tuesday night, I played splinter cell, it was working great, at 5760x1080. Shut down went to bed haven't used my rig since then. Today when I got home Only my second card is working. So my first thought was that maybe the power connectors went bad so I swapped connections from one card to the other and the same thing happened only my second card give video out. Next I tried to see if it was getting any power at all so I fit the the stock cooler between the cards and the gtx logo lights up and the fan spins for a brief moment but then stops. Do you guys have any idea what my problem may be?
> 
> So to recap my power supplies leads work. I only get video out from the second card. I am limited to what and how I can trouble shoot because I am water cooling and am using acrylic tubing . please help
> 
> I am using the asrock extreme 9 z77 mono with 3770k
> Everything is at stock speeds and the cards are EVGA gtx 780 SC, reference design cards. If you all need more info ask. When I go into the bios it is not recognized at all as being in the pcie slot and it is in the recommended slot for an SLI set up


Put the card that´s not working in the other working PCIe slot and try again to see if its the PCIe slot that died and not your card!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> For those who have low GPU usage and fps drops in BF3, the reason is CPU bottleneck. Frostbite engine likes 6 cores, higher clocked 4 core is no substitute for that.


No, this is a known issues so far, looking specifically at 780s in BF3. I get less CPU usage with my 780 SLI then I did with my two 7970s. Pushing my CPU to 5.1ghz did nothing to increase usage, it just seems like the the drivers aren't working well. On a single card I get 90%+ usage in BF3. I've been wrong before, I'd actually love to be wrong and would be glad if someone would have a fix for this.


----------



## drnilly007

Any news on the new 327.23 drivers being any better?

UPDATE just installed and now NVidia control panel is missing and gpu-z shows no info on my card but GeForce experience says driver is installed...

BF3 is lagging like crazy giving me 3 fps at menu screen...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> For those who have low GPU usage and fps drops in BF3, the reason is CPU bottleneck. Frostbite engine likes 6 cores, higher clocked 4 core is no substitute for that.


wrong..
the game is coded like crap and therefore runs like crap.
quad Intel beats up on MOAR core AMD anyways..


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> wrong..
> the game is coded like crap and therefore runs like crap.
> quad Intel beats up on MOAR core AMD anyways..


Agreed.

Well the coding isnt as bad as some but it is NOT CPU limited. Run up a monitoring program to check CPU usage while playing...

I am running @ 4.8ghz and I can assure you the CPU is not the limiting factor. 1 GPU stays pegged at between 90%-100%. 2 with vsync off seem to be no higher than around 80%.

Its just an SLI thing.


----------



## Imprezzion

I installed the new 327.23's and when forcing some nice settings through NVCP (Overwrite AA, 8x CSAA, 4x TrSSAA, All other settings on max quality) I get a nice flat line at 97-99% GPU usage in BF3 and still well over 100FPS on 1080p wuth my GTX780 clocked to 1254Mhz core and 1750Mhz VRAM. So, not bad at all those new drivers. Feel super smooth as well.

But a bit of a different question, is the GTX780 in any way VRAM bandwidth limited? I've pretty much maxed out my core clocks I can run on stock cooler in terms of voltage scaling and such and i'm looking at VRAM now. I just put it at +500 when I got the card and it ran it stable ever since but I think i can go higher however is it even neccesary?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I installed the new 327.23's and when forcing some nice settings through NVCP (Overwrite AA, 8x CSAA, 4x TrSSAA, All other settings on max quality) I get a nice flat line at 97-99% GPU usage in BF3 and still well over 100FPS on 1080p wuth my GTX780 clocked to 1254Mhz core and 1750Mhz VRAM. So, not bad at all those new drivers. Feel super smooth as well.
> 
> But a bit of a different question, is the GTX780 in any way VRAM bandwidth limited? I've pretty much maxed out my core clocks I can run on stock cooler in terms of voltage scaling and such and i'm looking at VRAM now. I just put it at +500 when I got the card and it ran it stable ever since but I think i can go higher however is it even neccesary?


Did it look much nicer with all the forced AA?

I think I would max the frame buffer with all that goodness at 1440p.


----------



## Imprezzion

My guess is no. Even at just 1080P it's using ~1900MB's with all this eyecandy.

And no, CSAA ain't worth it but TrSSAA is since BF3 has lot's of transparant textures that MSAA/CSAA won't pick up on like all the fences, wires, windows and railings.

Also, setting the texture filters to High Quality in stead of Quality helps a bit. There's also the Negative LOD Bias which has to be set to Clamp manually when using AF for optimal looks.

I'm just suprized how the card can keep it around and above 100FPS with all this stuff enabled.. That's MILES better then my 1350Mhz GTX770 Lightning..


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My guess is no. Even at just 1080P it's using ~1900MB's with all this eyecandy.
> 
> And no, CSAA ain't worth it but TrSSAA is since BF3 has lot's of transparant textures that MSAA/CSAA won't pick up on like all the fences, wires, windows and railings.
> 
> Also, setting the texture filters to High Quality in stead of Quality helps a bit. There's also the Negative LOD Bias which has to be set to Clamp manually when using AF for optimal looks.
> 
> I'm just suprized how the card can keep it around and above 100FPS with all this stuff enabled.. That's MILES better then my 1350Mhz GTX770 Lightning..


Yeah that is impressive!

Ill trial some settings tonight on my Classifieds. I play at 1440p but vsync at 96hz and dont like dropping below it. See what the cards are capable of.


----------



## Imprezzion

With 2 you should easily be able to run that.
I bought the GTX780 cause I feared BF4 would pass the 2GB VRAM limit which is proven it will, but I did not expect this much improvement over the GTX770..

I know at 1254Mhz it's probably faster then a stock Titan which averages 117FPS @ Ultra according to Anand's benches so FPS sounds pretty legit to me however I didn't expect it to keep that FPS so well with all that AA.

I'm going to see if I can squeeze 1800Mhz VRAM out of this one and i'll put the volts 1-2 clicks higher and see if I can do something like, 1280Mhz core without it getting too hot for my liking..


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> With 2 you should easily be able to run that.
> I bought the GTX780 cause I feared BF4 would pass the 2GB VRAM limit which is proven it will, but I did not expect this much improvement over the GTX770..
> 
> I know at 1254Mhz it's probably faster then a stock Titan which averages 117FPS @ Ultra according to Anand's benches so FPS sounds pretty legit to me however I didn't expect it to keep that FPS so well with all that AA.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can squeeze 1800Mhz VRAM out of this one and i'll put the volts 1-2 clicks higher and see if I can do something like, 1280Mhz core without it getting too hot for my liking..


I run fully stable on both cards @ 7.25ghz on the mem (samsung chips) and 24/7 run 1254mhz core too on both cards. Ill report back after doing a fraps record over a map.

I play mostly 48 player though so I expect it will put a bit more strain on the cards.


----------



## Imprezzion

True. I usually play 64 player CQ but a bit of TDM is funny as well. Mind you, I used to be a Metro whore.

Remidns me.. I played BF3 too much (940 hours now).


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> True. I usually play 64 player CQ but a bit of TDM is funny as well. Mind you, I used to be a Metro whore.
> 
> Remidns me.. I played BF3 too much (940 hours now).


Hahaha, everyone loves a good Metro whore!

Ill give report back later tonight









Thanks for your tips


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Remidns me.. I played BF3 too much (940 hours now).


No such thing.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No such thing.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*


Pew Pew


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, she seems to be sort of stable at 1280Mhz core and 1800Mhz VRAM. Took 1.263v setpoint which is about 1.244v actual.
It's too soon to call ''stable'' stable but she did complete a 1000 ticket round of Nebandan Flats haha.

Mind you, i'm running that on stock GPU cooler. Custom fan profile (40% @ 40c, 100% @ 70c) makes it run just a tad below 70c. Average was about 66c with 85% fanspeed. I call that safe to run.


----------



## Tonza

Safe to run maybe, but not safe for hearing







The reference cooler is like leafblower after 65%. If you want absolutely the most stable card you can get, run Far Cry 3 (that is OC dream crusher).

EDIT: Skyn3t, hows the progress on DCII bios?







Would be perfect to test out it today with weekend beers after hard work week!


----------



## Imprezzion

I know Tonza about FC3. That game puts some sick stress on GPU's.. They get much warmer there as well as in say, BF3.

Well, safe for hearing.. True but I don't really care as I only game with a headset and the only time it'll have to run that high a fanspeed is when I game or bench.. The G35 has pretty good soundproofing tbh.

Plus, like those 6 2000RPM Noiseblockers on my rad are quiet at full blast..


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> For those who have low GPU usage and fps drops in BF3, the reason is *CPU bottleneck*. Frostbite engine likes 6 cores, higher clocked 4 core is no substitute for that.


You clearly don't know what you're talking about. The reason is very poor coding from Dice.
There's barely any difference between using the i5 and i7.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Safe to run maybe, but not safe for hearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference cooler is like leafblower after 65%. If you want absolutely the most stable card you can get, run Far Cry 3 (that is OC dream crusher).
> 
> EDIT: Skyn3t, hows the progress on DCII bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be perfect to test out it today with weekend beers after hard work week!


Odd, they are inaudible at 65%, either you've never heard of one or its defective


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Odd, they are inaudible at 65%, either you've never heard of one or its defective


I said after 65%, its nowhere near inaudible @ fixed 65% aswell. I had reference, and it was working good, but noise was too much for me when the card was overclocked (needed to be around 75% to stop throttle, since my card throttled at around 75-80C).


----------



## Jodiuh

I don't remember where I found this (maybe the BF3 thread?), but it makes a pretty strong case for a 6 core Intel.

http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/4/

Sure would have been nice of Intel to have provided a 4870K 6 core with no HT for $350.


----------



## EarlZ

I actually got more interested in the FPS increase when they disabled HT. I always have my HT running.


----------



## Jodiuh

That's why I went i5. You're always reading about HT issues in games. I had a P4 630? and remember having issues with it way back then.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> You clearly don't know what you're talking about. The reason is very poor coding from Dice.
> There's barely any difference between using the i5 and i7.


I agree that DICE has optimization problems. Other than that, you clearly don't know what you're talking about. There's big difference between 3770K and 3930K, when both overclocked to same clocks. Especially with min fps.

Do you even have i7 CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's why I went i5. You're always reading about HT issues in games. I had a P4 630? and remember having issues with it way back then.


I upgraded from 2500K to 2600K, with 4,4GHz oc fps in games stayed the same or increased in some games (BF3, Crysis 3). No problems with stuttering. BF3 for some reason loves 6 cores but HT decreases performance. With 4 cores HT helps.


----------



## skyn3t

This Is a repost maybe, just reinforcing thing up.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Boom: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-327-23-whql-drivers-released#disqus_thread
Click to expand...

New drivers are running smooth on my end. I think is time to move on and keep the 316 and 326.01 as a backup drivers.

I was going to post it but I just overslept last night right in my chair.

Ps: can't move my neck well today, bad chair


----------



## Jodiuh

lol


----------



## skyn3t

Any DC II owner around now to test the new vbios? Tonza is offline right now so anyone


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Any DC II owner around now to test the new vbios? Tonza is offline right now so anyone


Im home in 2 hours, can test it then


----------



## Thoth420

If all goes well Qingu goes online saturday and I can officially join the club! Yay!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Im home in 2 hours, can test it then


Alright, good cuz I'm working to get the PT unlocked, Looks like Asus bios is different from any other bios. it is very close to classy bios. the reason I'm saying it is because the behave on the reference 780.

780 reference bios works well on Classy
Classy bios won't work on 780 reference ( Core clock and fan behave )
780 reference bios works well on Asus DC II ( but have issue with fan ram pup)
Asus DC II bios won't work on 780 reference ( Core clock and fan behave )


----------



## Maximus Knight

Wait a m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> With 2 you should easily be able to run that.
> I bought the GTX780 cause I feared BF4 would pass the 2GB VRAM limit which is proven it will, but I did not expect this much improvement over the GTX770..
> 
> I know at 1254Mhz it's probably faster then a stock Titan which averages 117FPS @ Ultra according to Anand's benches so FPS sounds pretty legit to me however I didn't expect it to keep that FPS so well with all that AA.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can squeeze 1800Mhz VRAM out of this one and i'll put the volts 1-2 clicks higher and see if I can do something like, 1280Mhz core without it getting too hot for my liking..


Wait a min, so technically, if I can hit 1200mhz on a single card, I should be all set for BF4..?

Sorry if I've misunderstood! 0.O


----------



## Imprezzion

A 1200Mhz GTX780 will easily run Ultra @ 60FPS. Maybe even more after optimalizations. I got early beta and when 1 Oct hits (Closed beta date) i'll do some FRAPS benchmarks in full-on multiplayer gameplay on different quality presets at stock reference clocks, 1200Mhz and my personal max, 1280Mhz with 1800Mhz VRAM.


----------



## IronAge

Worked it out with your modded LN2 Bios for the GTX780 Lightning and the Rbby Tool ... Lightning gets very hot above 1346.

Have to fix fans between 90% and 100%.



@1450 without vram overclocking - 4670K @ 4.4 GHz.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Im home in 2 hours, can test it then


You got pm vbios is on your way. read everything I wrote I know it is a lot but read.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm now officially stable at 1280Mhz core. It took me 1.254v (setpoint) which is rougly 1.240v loaded.
It's been running an assortment of games and benches all day long and not a single crash / artifact.

Temps on stock cooler are pretty well managable. My custom fan profile gives load temps of just a hair below 70c @ 85-90% fanspeed.
I hope and pray that that fanspeed is enough to keep VRM's cool as well casue I am absolutely stunned by the epic performance of this beast of a card.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hahaha, everyone loves a good Metro whore!
> 
> Ill give report back later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tips


Yep, former Metro whore here too.









Best legit way to level up fast.


----------



## silkzim

The Galaxy HOF have dual bios settings ? I remember they announce the card with the dual bios feature...there's indeed ?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silkzim*
> 
> The Galaxy HOF have dual bios settings ? I remember they announce the card with the dual bios feature...there's indeed ?


It's not a true dual bios like the evga cards.

It has a hyperboost button that sets fan speed to 100% for overclocking.


----------



## Maximus Knight

OMG my ASIC is 57.2%! that's garbage =CCC


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> OMG my ASIC is 57.2%! that's garbage =CCC


Don't pay ant attention to the asic. It's been shown to mean virtually nothing when it comes to overclocking. My Classy has 83% asic and hits a solid wall at only 1241mhz.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Don't pay ant attention to the asic. It's been shown to mean virtually nothing when it comes to overclocking. My Classy has 83% asic and hits a solid wall at only 1241mhz.


I can do +150mhz core and +350mhz mem stable in valley. My mate's ASIC is 90% and he does +222mhz core with +420mhz mem.
Reference Leadtek like mine. All stock @ voltages.

Anything I should do? My temps are good tho. Never above 75c Amb 31c.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I can do +150mhz core and +350mhz mem stable in valley. My mate's ASIC is 90% and he does +222mhz core with +420mhz mem.
> Reference Leadtek like mine. All stock @ voltages.
> 
> Anything I should do? My temps are good tho. Never above 75c Amb 31c.


Nothing you can do except exchange the card. Every card is different and I've seen many with asic's in the 70s clock better than my 83%.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nothing you can do except exchange the card. Every card is different and I've seen many with asic's in the 70s clock better than my 83%.


right. i just added 13mv and it does +187mhz core & +395mhz mem perfectly fine. may i know what's a good clock for reference..?


----------



## Maximus Knight

wait i think i'm doing something wrong hence i can only hit 1095 on stock voltage. could someone possibly walk me through briefly? thanks alot


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> right. i just added 13mv and it does +187mhz core & +395mhz mem perfectly fine. may i know what's a good clock for reference..?


A good clock is mid 1200. A great clock is anything over 1300. A golden clock is 1400.

Keep in mind this is for the higher tier cards like the Classified and Lightning.

A reference card would be good oc'er at 1150 MHz or higher.


----------



## Artistar

Got my Zotac GTX 780 today and I'm amped it's the AMP edition!!!!!!!!!!!! Have recorded it on the front page with GPU-Z validation.


----------



## Maximus Knight

thanks for everyone's input


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> A good clock is mid 1200. A great clock is anything over 1300. A golden clock is 1400.
> 
> Keep in mind this is for the higher tier cards like the Classified and Lightning.
> 
> A reference card would be good oc'er at 1150 MHz or higher.


got it. so because i had to add 13mv, my 1200+ range OC is just above average.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> got it. so because i had to add 13mv, my 1200+ range OC is just above average.


What voltage you run isn't really important when the card is stock. That you hit 1200 MHz is all that matters.


----------



## malmental

TEMPS....! are what's most important to me.
with the temps low the more voltage and higher clocks to reach without any throttling.


----------



## Little Big Alex

I'm getting really, really bad stuttering in loads of games (Borderlands 2, Metro Last Light, etc). I have two 780s in SLI, but i disabled SLI and the issue persists.
I've uninstalled and re-installed my drivers a number of times, still no luck.

I've found that the GPU usage in games is massively inconsistent. Look at the image below that was me running Borderlands 2.
I have a 850w psu, powering 2 x 780s, i7 3930k, asrock z79 extreme 4, and a corsair h80.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I'm getting really, really bad stuttering in loads of games (Borderlands 2, Metro Last Light, etc). I have two 780s in SLI, but i disabled SLI and the issue persists.
> I've uninstalled and re-installed my drivers a number of times, still no luck.
> 
> I've found that the GPU usage in games is massively inconsistent. Look at the image below that was me running Borderlands 2.
> I have a 850w psu, powering 2 x 780s, i7 3930k, asrock z79 extreme 4, and a corsair h80.


We need driver fixes badly, I actually loaned my second 780 to a friend today, since the experience is much better on a single card for the games I play at this point.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I'm getting really, really bad stuttering in loads of games (Borderlands 2, Metro Last Light, etc). I have two 780s in SLI, but i disabled SLI and the issue persists.
> I've uninstalled and re-installed my drivers a number of times, still no luck.
> 
> I've found that the GPU usage in games is massively inconsistent. Look at the image below that was me running Borderlands 2.
> I have a 850w psu, powering 2 x 780s, i7 3930k, asrock z79 extreme 4, and a corsair h80.


Borderlands 2 engine is a mess with and without SLI unfortunately. You can try to use Low PhysX setting, it helps somewhat. Have you tested each card individually? Some recent Nvidia drivers have been a bit problematic, what are you using now? For me new WHQL 327.23 have been trouble free so far.

You can also try to disable HT from bios.


----------



## skyn3t

*vBios Asus DC II 780 1241Mhz @ 1.212v







*
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


*Tonza* had asked me if I could mode the *Asus DC II 780* a toke a bit of my time today and did it so far so good he did hit the 1241 mhz @ 1.212v easy today. One thing I notice and I made me pay a lot attention on that *DC II bios* it is very similar with classy bios, long well coded and it does behave like a classy bios on any reference 780. Without stress the GPU when open Precision X or MSI AB, you can see it does looks normal you can up the voltage you can enter the GPU clock offset and memory offset do all that normal stuff we know.when you stress the stock bios or vbios on a reference 780 everything fluctuate.

You guys going to see something unusual on this screen shot is the PT Target slide to 152% it does not mean it has more watts than any other bios it is just the bios itself that offers it.

Tonza running *Asus DC II 780* 1241 Mhz @ 1.212v










sky vbios info.

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club



Nvidia Asus GTX 780
Version 80.10.3A.00.13
It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
Base core clock 941.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting








Fan Idle 10%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w

PS: This bios only work and behave normal on ASUS DC II 780 GPU. ( I tested it myself )

Yeah I did missed the Asus DC II among the other GPU's

Thank you Tonza to help me testing it
+Rep.

Front page update bios is free for download
enjoy it








Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## Little Big Alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Borderlands 2 engine is a mess with and without SLI unfortunately. You can try to use Low PhysX setting, it helps somewhat. Have you tested each card individually? Some recent Nvidia drivers have been a bit problematic, what are you using now? For me new WHQL 327.23 have been trouble free so far.
> 
> You can also try to disable HT from bios.


I am using 327.23, but i might do a clean install of windows to see if that fixes anything :/

what is HT?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I am using 327.23, but i might do a clean install of windows to see if that fixes anything :/
> 
> what is HT?


Before ask for more help you need to fill this out . We need to know what hardware you are using in order to help you it may be something else who knows. follow those steps and get back to us.









How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info.

After you done you going to have a SiG RiG like us with all your hardware info showing.


----------



## doctakedooty

Hey skynet been using your bios on my ref sc and classy got great results on all except the classy if I run evbot I artifact even with +50 core no mem oc but without the evbot I can crank up plus 200 on core no artifacts didnt know if you had any idea if the evbot conflicts with the vbios in anyways on the classys


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Hey skynet been using your bios on my ref sc and classy got great results on all except the classy if I run evbot I artifact even with +50 core no mem oc but without the evbot I can crank up plus 200 on core no artifacts didnt know if you had any idea if the evbot conflicts with the vbios in anyways on the classys


I don't know what vbios you are using but the classy vbios is right here [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club . If you are using a normal vbios on your classy you need to upgrade to the real thing


----------



## untitled

Well, maybe that CSR wasn't correct, and they actually took the return? I've never did one before, so does this mean 100% I'm good, or is there another step after this?

Your RMA (RMA Number: 000000) return has been posted, which means that the contents have been verified and your return has been approved.

If your RMA was processed for a refund, you should receive your refund to your original form of payment within 3 - 5 business days.

If your RMA was processed for a store credit, you will be receiving a Gift Card via email with further instructions on how to use it for future purchases.

If your RMA was processed for a replacement, a replacement order will be created and sent to you within the next 1-2 business days.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well, maybe that CSR wasn't correct, and they actually took the return? I've never did one before, so does this mean 100% I'm good, or is there another step after this?
> 
> Your RMA (RMA Number: 000000) return has been posted, which means that the contents have been verified and your return has been approved.
> 
> If your RMA was processed for a refund, you should receive your refund to your original form of payment within 3 - 5 business days.
> 
> If your RMA was processed for a store credit, you will be receiving a Gift Card via email with further instructions on how to use it for future purchases.
> 
> If your RMA was processed for a replacement, a replacement order will be created and sent to you within the next 1-2 business days.


looks like you good to go, they will provide any further info to you. Now you just need to wait. how did you make that request? replace the GPU or money/gift ?


----------



## derfer

I added an AC3 to my DCII. 60c after 8 hours of Heaven 4.0 @ 1202mhz. That's at a fixed fan speed of 45% with a fan controller. Fits well.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks like you good to go, they will provide any further info to you. Now you just need to wait. how did you make that request? replace the GPU or money/gift ?


They're going to replace it. Trying not get to excited yet until I see "shipped". lol I hope I don't blow this one up. :]


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> They're going to replace it. Trying not get to excited yet until I see "shipped". lol I hope I don't blow this one up. :]


I hope a solution for the HOF design I did prepared a write up about HOF vs 780 just in case. waiting for some replay here.

You good Newegg owners they costumers but this time Galaxy has to get into it to get it short out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I added an AC3 to my DCII. 60c after 8 hours of Heaven 4.0 @ 1202mhz. That's at a fixed fan speed of 45% with a fan controller. Fits well.


Nice , what was the temp on the stock cooler compared with AC3, also you want to take a look at this DC II vBios


----------



## i7monkey

Running Skyn3t's Rev 3 BIOS.

Running it at 1.212V. Is this safe for 24/7 use?

My max clock is 1202. Is that good?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Running Skyn3t's Rev 3 BIOS.
> 
> Running it at 1.212V. Is this safe for 24/7 use?
> 
> My max clock is 1202. Is that good?


1202 is a nice clock, 1.212v is good for 24/7 use, i used it on my titans for the longest time, but bumped it back to stock voltages because i found my titans could run 1202/3005 at just 1.187v lol.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nice , what was the temp on the stock cooler compared with AC3, also you want to take a look at this DC II vBios


Think it was only about a 8-10c difference comparing auto on the stock to 45% on the AC3, but much quieter and without the annoyance of changing fan speeds. I like fixed fan speed and low noise with good cooling. It cost me a lot in fans and coolers to do all of that at once.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Running Skyn3t's Rev 3 BIOS.
> 
> Running it at 1.212V. Is this safe for 24/7 use?
> 
> My max clock is 1202. Is that good?


you can get a lower voltage on that clock i think it will be around 1.175 to 1.187v







, like szeged posted righ below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1202 is a nice clock, 1.212v is good for 24/7 use, i used it on my titans for the longest time, but bumped it back to stock voltages because i found my titans could run 1202/3005 at just 1.187v lol.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can get a lower voltage on that clock i think it will be around 1.175 to 1.187v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like szeged posted righ below.


1175 is what it takes for 1202 on mine. Not too motivated to go higher so I'll probably leave the bios stock.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can get a lower voltage on that clock i think it will be around 1.175 to 1.187v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like szeged posted righ below.


Crysis 2 instantly crashes when I lower it to 1.2V @ 1202MHz


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *vBios Asus DC II 780 1241Mhz @ 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Tonza* had asked me if I could mode the *Asus DC II 780* a toke a bit of my time today and did it so far so good he did hit the 1241 mhz @ 1.212v easy today. One thing I notice and I made me pay a lot attention on that *DC II bios* it is very similar with classy bios, long well coded and it does behave like a classy bios on any reference 780. Without stress the GPU when open Precision X or MSI AB, you can see it does looks normal you can up the voltage you can enter the GPU clock offset and memory offset do all that normal stuff we know.when you stress the stock bios or vbios on a reference 780 everything fluctuate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys going to see something unusual on this screen shot is the PT Target slide to 152% it does not mean it has more watts than any other bios it is just the bios itself that offers it.
> 
> Tonza running *Asus DC II 780* 1241 Mhz @ 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky vbios info.
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia Asus GTX 780
> Version 80.10.3A.00.13
> It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
> Base core clock 941.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Idle 10%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w
> 
> PS: This bios only work and behave normal on ASUS DC II 780 GPU. ( I tested it myself )
> 
> Yeah I did missed the Asus DC II among the other GPU's
> 
> Thank you Tonza to help me testing it
> +Rep.
> 
> Front page update bios is free for download
> enjoy it


I'll give it a go on mine as well. My card seems to be a pretty good overclocker, it runs 1241 with no voltage and 1293 with +10mv from stock.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Crysis 2 instantly crashes when I lower it to 1.2V @ 1202MHz


if you can run 1202 @ 1.2v you can run 1215 @ 1.2v try that and let me know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'll give it a go on mine as well. My card seems to be a pretty good overclocker, it runs 1241 with no voltage and 1293 with +10mv from stock.


If you can get that core clock that high with stock bios with vbios you can push it more or even got better FPS with boost disable.

I was just playing BF3 now with the new drivers but i got some strange thing going on I went back to 326.01

here is what happen

*size of shader to big for int 16* it was on 327.23. That was C3 and BF3 just crash on black screen had to reset manual twice.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I added an AC3 to my DCII. 60c after 8 hours of Heaven 4.0 @ 1202mhz. That's at a fixed fan speed of 45% with a fan controller. Fits well.


Does it sag less with the AC3? My DCII sags a lot


----------



## derfer

Seems about the same to me, though with the AC3 there's tiny slits on the far end I can slide a twist tie through and tie off to the case if I want better support. I did it before when I had it on my 660 Ti but haven't bothered on the 780. The sag doesn't seem to hurt anything.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hrm... it bothers me for no other reason than I don't like it sagging. That was the nice part of the reference cards, might as well be a solid block of aluminum, no sag at all.


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone able to point me towards direction to flash with nvflash with 2 780's installed? Keep sli enabled?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Anyone able to point me towards direction to flash with nvflash with 2 780's installed? Keep sli enabled?


Meaning you don't want to remove the cards? You can choose which card by using "nvflash --index=0 or --index=1" depending on which card you want to flash. So if you wanted to flash your second card it would be "nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 bioshere.rom" that's after "nvflash --protectoff".


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hrm... it bothers me for no other reason than I don't like it sagging. That was the nice part of the reference cards, might as well be a solid block of aluminum, no sag at all.


True that.. These reference cards are heavy as a brick. Still look very good though with the lit logo and such and i'm still suprized by what the little thing can effectively cool in terms of voltages.
My card has been fully stable at 1280Mhz using 1.263v. Any less is unstable in BF3 and gives driver crashes or light artifacts. Temps on ~90% fanspeed well under 70c.

Still, I have a accelero xtreme III laying around here but the tool needed for those screws on the stock cooler is broken... The corners chipped off of it and I can't loosen the screws anymore rofl..

Anyone got a ColdZero backplate btw? I'm thinking of ordering mine today.


----------



## EarlZ

Would it be safe to leave the voltages at 1.250v even if its idle for 24/7 ?

If not I hope someday a permanent voltage unlock scaling can be made.

NVM, at a mere 1215Mhz core 1.260v isnt eve enough to make a s table run with Heaven 4.0


----------



## drnilly007

Running 2 780's on rev 3 bios. With only a 660xp2 psu. Gonna see what max overclock can be with cpu @4.5 1.22v and full custom loop.


----------



## szeged

1.62v on the second one?









or did you mean 1.162?


----------



## drnilly007

Ya 1.162 my bad changed post as I figured it out after I posted it.


----------



## szeged

haha i was wondering what card you had that was auto going to 1.62 lol


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> NVM, at a mere 1215Mhz core 1.260v isnt eve enough to make a s table run with Heaven 4.0


Whys that..?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> NVM, at a mere 1215Mhz core 1.260v isnt eve enough to make a s table run with Heaven 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> Whys that..?
Click to expand...

Im not sure how to answer your question.. I probably didnt get lucky on the 780 lottery ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I added an AC3 to my DCII. 60c after 8 hours of Heaven 4.0 @ 1202mhz. That's at a fixed fan speed of 45% with a fan controller. Fits well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it sag less with the AC3? My DCII sags a lot
Click to expand...

here is one of the oldest tricks in the book







-cut piece of tubing /great support for your overweight GPU (if there is a lot of space between bottom-GPU you can insert something inside the tubing )


----------



## wermad

Powercolor makes a gpu adjustable bracket. Some say its a bit flimsy.

Cooler Master has a support bracket for the HAF-X that attaches to the slot screws. You can buy it from the CM store.

Ghetto mod: use a pencil cut to length


----------



## szeged

tie a string to the top of your case, and loop it through one of the screw holes on your gpu for maximum ghettoness.


----------



## Maximus Knight

managed to get this after adding 38mV.


----------



## system error

Hello
I've followed this thread a couple of weeks and i have i have some questions.
Whats the difference between vbios versions xx.xx.37.xx.xx and xx.xx.3A.xx.xx?
I have asus 780 dcii oc vbios 80.10.37.00.12.
Now i see that the first page is modded dcii vbios 80.10.3A.00.13,
may be *Tonza* can reply what was his original vbios version?
I know that asus uses different voltage regulator (asp1212) than reference (ncp 4206),
is this mirrored somehow to the bios? *Skyn3t* maybe?
I've tried Skyn3t modded bioses skyn3T-37-Ref-OC, skyn3T-3A-ACX, skyn3T-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT and modding my original bios thru Kepler bios tweaker 1.25.
Using Kepler 1.25 is pointless, because you can not add power.
How much this modded dcii bios differs from modded acx bios, both are 3A?


----------



## malmental

I luvs me some 'ghetto mods'.....








though 'coolhands' didn't look so 'ghetto'..


----------



## derfer

Does removing boost only help performance for people who have throttling? Cause I'm at max all the time except for some old games with vsync on.


----------



## deejaykristoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> Hello
> I've followed this thread a couple of weeks and i have i have some questions.
> Whats the difference between vbios versions xx.xx.37.xx.xx and xx.xx.3A.xx.xx?
> I have asus 780 dcii oc vbios 80.10.37.00.12.
> Now i see that the first page is modded dcii vbios 80.10.3A.00.13,
> may be *Tonza* can reply what was his original vbios version?
> I know that asus uses different voltage regulator (asp1212) than reference (ncp 4206),
> is this mirrored somehow to the bios? *Skyn3t* maybe?
> I've tried Skyn3t modded bioses skyn3T-37-Ref-OC, skyn3T-3A-ACX, skyn3T-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT and modding my original bios thru Kepler bios tweaker 1.25.
> Using Kepler 1.25 is pointless, because you can not add power.
> How much this modded dcii bios differs from modded acx bios, both are 3A?


hello, i have the dc2 too, great card, stock bios stock voltage 1228/7000 and temp +- 65, my bios revision is 80.10.37.00.12, the diference between 37 and 3A i think its memory or the voltage regulator.
Thank to skynet to mod dc2 bios, and it was very nice if he can mod the 80.10.37.00.12 too. sorry for my very bad english


----------



## Imprezzion

I ordered my ColdZero GTX780 backplate (Claw #6 design).

Hope it'll be in some time next week. It's made only 4 country's further in EU so.. shouldn't take awefully long.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> Hello
> I've followed this thread a couple of weeks and i have i have some questions.
> Whats the difference between vbios versions xx.xx.37.xx.xx and xx.xx.3A.xx.xx?
> I have asus 780 dcii oc vbios 80.10.37.00.12.
> Now i see that the first page is modded dcii vbios 80.10.3A.00.13,
> may be *Tonza* can reply what was his original vbios version?
> I know that asus uses different voltage regulator (asp1212) than reference (ncp 4206),
> is this mirrored somehow to the bios? *Skyn3t* maybe?
> I've tried Skyn3t modded bioses skyn3T-37-Ref-OC, skyn3T-3A-ACX, skyn3T-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT and modding my original bios thru Kepler bios tweaker 1.25.
> Using Kepler 1.25 is pointless, because you can not add power.
> How much this modded dcii bios differs from modded acx bios, both are 3A?


You cannot mod a vbios already moded using a KBT,
Any changes you make in a moded vbios you just destroy any work done in the vbios it does changes a lot stuff inside that you cannot see. Why do I know it because I know. should I recommend it no. If you do it and have a bad flash and ask me if i can fix I would say "Yes" If i can read your bios using nvflash I can tell you wich bios you had and who moded it and what you used.

I know because i have done dozen's of remote flash and see a lot stuff that was not mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deejaykristoff*
> 
> hello, i have the dc2 too, great card, stock bios stock voltage 1228/7000 and temp +- 65, my bios revision is 80.10.37.00.12, the diference between 37 and 3A i think its memory or the voltage regulator.
> Thank to skynet to mod dc2 bios, and it was very nice if he can mod the 80.10.37.00.12 too. sorry for my very bad english


Why do you want go back to a old version if you can the new one?! Tonza has sent me a old version .37 but i decide to use the .3A version with new support.

who is skynet?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I am using 327.23, but i might do a clean install of windows to see if that fixes anything :/
> 
> what is HT?


Yeah, sometimes only thing that helps with problems is clean install, do it if possible.

HT = hyper threading. You should find it in bios.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Right I re-installed windows and i'm still getting the stuttering! I'm using the latest drivers, also i didn't have this issue before i had my 780s.
Could it be due to my power supply not being powerful enough?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Right I re-installed windows and i'm still getting the stuttering! I'm using the latest drivers, also i didn't have this issue before i had my 780s.
> Could it be due to my power supply not being powerful enough?


if you are running the 780 at stock or low OC it can handle it. If you are running 3930k at top OC and those 780 with High OC 850w will struggle to keep it up. try everything at stock and also test this drivers 326.01 let us know. To find the issue you need to reset everything to stock and try OC separate hardware. it will make it easy for you to nail it faster. otherwise you going to keep asking yourself what was the problem over and over. try that.


----------



## Clexzor

Hey would the bios rev3 work with my msi gaming gtx 780? I can currently do 1202 on stock volts but wanted to go a little higher...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey would the bios rev3 work with my msi gaming gtx 780? I can currently do 1202 on stock volts but wanted to go a little higher...


yup go for ACX in the front page


----------



## system error

Quote:


> You cannot mod a vbios already moded using a KBT,
> Any changes you make in a moded vbios you just destroy any work done in the vbios it does changes a lot stuff inside that you cannot see. Why do I know it because I know. should I recommend it no. If you do it and have a bad flash and ask me if i can fix I would say "Yes" If i can read your bios using nvflash I can tell you wich bios you had and who moded it and what you used.


May be I was lucky. I changed only clocks and P00 voltage.So far i have flashed my bios four times 3x*Skyn3t* 1x my own and
none of them had bad flash.
Quote:


> Tonza has sent me a old version .37 but i decide to use the .3A version with new support.


So there no major conflict between .37 and .3A
Quote:


> the diference between 37 and 3A i think its memory or the voltage regulator.


Can *Skyn3t* comment that?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How to get link in quote?


----------



## Blanktac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> If you think they'll release a 6GB GTX 780 for an extra $100, What exactly is a titan for then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Is that worth it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> May be I was lucky. I changed only clocks and P00 voltage.So far i have flashed my bios four times 3x*Skyn3t* 1x my own and
> none of them had bad flash.
> *So there no major conflict between .37 and .3A*
> Can *Skyn3t* comment that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How to get link in quote?


The same lucky that you had won't apply for the rest.

The conflict exist. if you go to EVGA forum you can read that. I even started a thread about it over there. I found not reason to continue it because of the not knowing anwser over there even the stuff tried to get they issues out of they way? Now do you know why they removed the Bios update thread from EVGA forum? you may not know and I'm not going there one more time but if you search here you will find.

"better answer is when we know for sure, what you see is not what you see is your eyes and mind that makes you think is right"


----------



## Little Big Alex

I have the 780s at stock but the 3930k has a 4.2GHz OC, so i'll reset everything like you said. Also the BIOS of the two 780s are different from each other.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I have the 780s at stock but the 3930k has a 4.2GHz OC, so i'll reset everything like you said. Also the BIOS of the two 780s are different from each other.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you ask me if it makes difference, I would say "NO" but for peace of mind you can have both GPU with same bios. .3A bios has support for elpida memory when they start to ship the new GPU batch into the market.

which GPU has the .3A version, slot 1 or 2?
if you want pm i can help you to get it done.


----------



## Clexzor

Whch way to flash is the best?? I try running commands on nvflash it runs then disappears? Don't member that happening when flashing my 680


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Whch way to flash is the best?? I try running commands on nvflash it runs then disappears? Don't member that happening when flashing my 680


you must elevate CMD as a admin, it will fix the screen from disappear


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you ask me if it makes difference, I would say "NO" but for peace of mind you can have both GPU with same bios. .3A bios has support for elpida memory when they start to ship the new GPU batch into the market.
> 
> which GPU has the .3A version, slot 1 or 2?
> if you want pm i can help you to get it done.


Yeah, OP should update the front post. Flashed with non .3A bios and got tons of image corruption, luckily figured it out and was able to Flash via MS-DOS.

You want a Stock EVGA GTX780 SC+ .3A bios? Or should I just stick with the HOF bios in the meantime?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you must elevate CMD as a admin, it will fix the screen from disappear


Hmm tried that first thing same thing runs disappears ill redownload try again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hmm tried that first thing same thing runs disappears ill redownload try again.


it will not disappears if you have it as ADMIN


----------



## Little Big Alex

The 326.01 drivers you linked me to are for windows8.1 preview?


----------



## Clexzor

Lol idk man I know its elevated in options and right clicking not sure what u circled there...mine looks difffrennt.


----------



## Clexzor

Could it be my Kapersky?

when I try protectoff just runs real fast then closes


----------



## marioselef

hi everyone i wanted to know whisc gpu is better
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513627
or http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513615
which one will have better fps on btf 3 and 4 or crysis3?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Lol idk man I know its elevated in options and right clicking not sure what u circled there...mine looks difffrennt.


[quote name="Clexzor" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/9490#post_20840248"*]Could it be my Kapersky?*

when I try protectoff just runs real fast then closes[/quote]

No Kapersky, is you and your Lol idk man.

Open the *Start Menu*,
click on *All Programs and Accessories*,
right click on *Command Prompt*, and click on *Run as administrator*.
point it to nvflash folder


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> hi everyone i wanted to know whisc gpu is better
> http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513627
> or http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513615
> which one will have better fps on btf 3 and 4 or crysis3?


GTX760 ... it is ahead of the GTX660 Ti ... 5-15% depending on resolution and level of AA/AF.

Probably the wrong Thread for asking isnt it ?


----------



## marioselef

all ultra on 1920x1080....so gtx 760 accept is a little cheaper is better too?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> all ultra on 1920x1080....so gtx 760 accept is a little cheaper is better too?


here buddy for better support [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club


----------



## marioselef

thanks man...so i suppose 1gb vram is usless


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> thanks man...so i suppose 1gb vram is usless


Not entirely useless, but neither of those GPU have the horsepower to utilize 3GB effectively.


----------



## marioselef

ok i understand!! so i'll propably buy 760.. thank you very much guys!!!


----------



## YounGMessiah

I wouldnt buy the 760...


----------



## Clexzor

Got it working Skyn3t preciate is works great...sorry man my brain is alsseep today lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Got it working Skyn3t preciate is works great...sorry man my brain is alsseep today lol


----------



## marioselef

why you I wouldnt buy the 760?


----------



## YounGMessiah

I would spend the extra bucks for the 770 at least. Roommate has that (770) and I have the 780 and his is pretty par up with mine in some ways depending on how you look at it lol

770 or 780 or Titan = secure for future due to VRam


----------



## Clexzor

1228 to the core only 3200 to memory scored very nice 2000 over my gtx 680 and looks like itll go maybe 1250mhz to the core

10100-Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/889920


----------



## Little Big Alex

Arrgh! The 780s still stutter, for some wierd reason. I'm going to try them both on their own In the same PCie slot and see if it's one of the cards thats messing up the other.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Arrgh! The 780s still stutter, for some wierd reason. I'm going to try them both on their own In the same PCie slot and see if it's one of the cards thats messing up the other.


tell us where and how its stutter. it can be drivers or bad drivers installtion over the old drivers bad registry drivers entry it could be a lot thing's


----------



## Clexzor

Not sure if related but I noticed when I had my memory to high id get stutter wouldn't even crash just stutter lol proly not related but just throwing out there.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Well i've done a re-installation of windows and i still get the same thing. Also it seems to only occur when i rotate the camera. I've also tried like 3 different drivers and no luck.


----------



## RULE

Hi guys, i've a quick question.
Is possible go over 1,21v with ver.3 BIOS for Asus DCII?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RULE*
> 
> Hi guys, i've a quick question.
> Is possible go over 1,21v with ver.3 BIOS for Asus DCII?


if that GPU uses the same voltage controller as any other 780 you can go above 1.212v

You can start here and let me know. if not try zawarudo thread he is the one with all voltage controller chip master









http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197


----------



## Little Big Alex

I've tried both cards on their own in each PCie slot on my board. The board is 1 month old and worked perfectly with my old card. I have re-installed windows and tried about 3 different drivers, and have come to the assumption that it is not the hardware but the drivers/optimisation of some games for the 780s. Most games and every benchmark i have tried have not got the stuttering issue (deus ex:hr, Heaven benchmark, Assassins creed 3, crysis 1,2,3 work perfectly)

So it looks like ill have to wait for newer/better drivers sadly :/


----------



## swanga

I've just about had it with this Galaxy card. Ran the new WHQL drivers and my stuttering problems are back. There apparently was nothing done to fix this issue going into the official drivers. This continued issue and fear that my VRM will catch fire some time....I just can't rely on this card anymore. Will return this card for something else....maybe a MSI Lightning.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I.maybe a MSI Lightning.


thats like saying "hey i have a problem, QUICK! make it worse!"

get a classified


----------



## cookiesowns

Skyn3t,

Should I stick with HOF vBIOS, or would there be a modded .3A bios with EVGA vendor ID soon? Maybe even with default SC clocks?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> 
> Should I stick with HOF vBIOS, or would there be a modded .3A bios with EVGA vendor ID soon? Maybe even with default SC clocks?


what GPU you have ?


----------



## Daredevil 720

So how do the 780 Lightnings compare to the Classies?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I've just about had it with this Galaxy card. Ran the new WHQL drivers and my stuttering problems are back. There apparently was nothing done to fix this issue going into the official drivers. This continued issue and fear that my VRM will catch fire some time....I just can't rely on this card anymore. Will return this card for something else....maybe a MSI Lightning.


This is the problem with HOF GPU, they said they got the best of it, but it does work the worse of it. you are not the first buddy, the only way to get rid of it is by disable the boost or keep the fan at 100% by pushing the button.
Every HOF owner has the same issue so it does lead to all HOF GPU.

if you want send me your bios and i will disable boost and you test yourself.


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is the problem with HOF GPU, they said they got the best of it, but it does work the worse of it. you are not the first buddy, the only way to get rid of it is by disable the boost or keep the fan at 100% by pushing the button.


Yeah...but I shouldn't HAVE TO do that. I am having this issue with this card bone stock clocks, no altered bios, no overclocking at all. I can't accept the fact that this card will not perform as promised without pressing some OC function when I am not OCing at all...that is just a band aid fix.


----------



## Clexzor

Having an issue I think noticed its been like this since stock even after new bios flash....the GPU Power% seems to be maxing out at only 62% on benchmarks and its killing my memory overclock any suggestions?


^^^Right click to new tab to view full resolution.

Ran bopth Valley and Firestreike neither went past 62% unless it just doesn't need it..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Yeah...but I shouldn't HAVE TO do that. I am having this issue with this card bone stock clocks, no altered bios, no overclocking at all. I can't accept the fact that this card will not perform as promised without pressing some OC function when I am not OCing at all...that is just a band aid fix.


this is what I'm try to say, problem is bone stock, this is why Galaxy has got my bios to analyses. with boost disable this issue will disappear like dust. they will blame the High TDP but I'm prepared for it already


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Having an issue I think noticed its been like this since stock even after new bios flash....the GPU Power% seems to be maxing out at only 62% on benchmarks and its killing my memory overclock any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ^^^Right click to new tab to view full resolution.
> 
> Ran bopth Valley and Firestreike neither went past 62% unless it just doesn't need it..


you mean voltage, not power. when you refer to power they will think you going to talk about power target. have you done the softmod to get it to 100%?


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is what I'm try to say, problem is bone stock, this is why Galaxy has got my bios to analyses. with boost disable this issue will disappear like dust. they will blame the High TDP but I'm prepared for it already


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143436/galaxy-gtx780-3072-130717.html

This has my exact same BIOS ID so I believe it is same as my card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143436/galaxy-gtx780-3072-130717.html
> 
> This has my exact same BIOS ID so I believe it is same as my card.


believe = not 100% sure







this is why I asked for your's


----------



## skyn3t

untitled I can see you there







, do you have your stock HOF bios in hands?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you mean voltage, not power. when you refer to power they will think you going to talk about power target. have you done the softmod to get it to 100%?


right nm will that soft mod work with 780's and that unleashes even more head room on voltage?? currently using your modded bios to 1.212v loving it btw.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> right nm will that soft mod work with 780's and that unleashes even more head room on voltage?? currently using your modded bios to 1.212v loving it btw.


here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197


Thanks boss...noob question though how do I edit the profiles as admin?


----------



## skyn3t

Just did if you want to test, i founf my HOF stock backup bios







, only boost disable I had not touched anything else . time and names one the page


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Thanks boss...noob question though how do I edit the profiles as admin?


you need to take ownership t hose files or copy the vend file to your desktop, edit it and past it "override" back in original directory found in AB.

how to add take ownership to right click


----------



## Clexzor

oh ok thanks will try it out


----------



## TheMasterNoob

I come back to check on notifications after a while and apparently the HOF is exploding nowadays?!?!?!? I want to love this card but with these issues I'm beginning to regret buying it in the first place. I realized the stuttering issues existed after downloading and playing crysis 3. I want a fix ASAP. Not what I would expect after paying 826 (tax and sipping including, CA prices) dollars. I can't help but feel that I have been cheated. How could such a problem slip under the radar at Galaxy? What is the point of a 780 that cant play the most demanding games?

EDIT: to be clear, if they manage to fix these issues, I would buy the card again in a heartbeat. But as of now, this card is a disaster.


----------



## skyn3t

Flash successful like always and Hof with Boost disable only @ stock base clock by Galaxy

Edited: Got nothing to prove. Galaxy should fix it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come back to check on notifications after a while and apparently the HOF is exploding nowadays?!?!?!? I want to love this card but with these issues I'm beginning to regret buying it in the first place. I realized the stuttering issues existed after downloading and playing crysis 3. I want a fix ASAP. Not what I would expect after paying 826 (tax and sipping including, CA prices) dollars. I can't help but feel that I have been cheated. How could such a problem slip under the radar at Galaxy? What is the point of a 780 that cant play the most demanding games?
> 
> EDIT: to be clear, if they manage to fix these issues, I would buy the card again in a heartbeat. But as of now, this card is a disaster.


At this time the only thing you cannot have is madness, I may not saying I understand you but I know a bit how you feel like right now. look at the above post and see if worth for you. like i was just talk with swanga now. this is the only way to fix it.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> May be I was lucky. I changed only clocks and P00 voltage.So far i have flashed my bios four times 3x*Skyn3t* 1x my own and
> none of them had bad flash.
> So there no major conflict between .37 and .3A
> Can *Skyn3t* comment that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How to get link in quote?


I had presumed the memory explanation is the right one because that crappy Elpida memory really is in a different league. Probably needs looser timings. Somebody should start a petition to get a rebate for buyers who got shafted with that crap. Elpida cards are not worth as much $$ as the Samsung ones new or used and yet they have the nerve to charge the same amount of money for cards that are inferior to the ones being advertised in reviews. The latest batches are even worse. Seeing people now who can only do +100mhz on the memory. That's a good 5 fps lost in a demanding game vs those who can push it to 7ghz+. That creates a very different gaming experience. Just absurd to do a switchero on people forking out over $650.


----------



## Clexzor

Thanks Skyn3t got it unlociked to 1.3v promise I wont burn it up lolllssss what would be at good 24/7 voltage until I get it under water 1.225v ish? 1.25? I can keep it under 80c with fan curve

oh and ya I think my msi 780 has the elpida memory cuase even with high voltage/bios mod etc cant get past about 200+


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what GPU you have ?


EVGA GTX780 SC Stock Titan cooler. Fairly recent production, came default with .3A bios. using non .3A bios results in image corruption .


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> EVGA GTX780 SC Stock Titan cooler. Fairly recent production, came default with .3A bios. using non .3A bios results in image corruption .


I'm almost done on the evga sc reference vbios 80.10.3A.00.80 , this way you guys going to run it good.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm almost done on the evga sc reference vbios 80.10.3A.00.80 , this way you guys going to run it good.


Sweet! It will be stock SC clocks right? Safe to run HOF bios in the meantime or should I flash back to stock?


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Flash successful like always and Hof with Boost disable only @ stock base clock by Galaxy
> 
> Edited: Got nothing to prove. Galaxy should fix it


Thanks skyn3t....any link to download?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sweet! It will be stock SC clocks right? Safe to run HOF bios in the meantime or should I flash back to stock?


I just need to flash it now and test it myself before release it i will post screenshot just give me 5 to 10 mintues


----------



## strykerr1

Hey guys I asked a few times in different threads and just asking more people to see if any can narrow my problem down. I have a GTX 780 lightning and I am having fps issue's. My fps issues consist of playing several games like tera and gw2 and getting 22-45fps max on the highest settings and only showing a gpu load of 30-50%.

Things I have done to narrow down the problem

Ran several benchmarks and got average scores so that eliminated the card issue
Reinstalled the latest driver with a clean install
Tried both bios
And forced phyx on gpu then on cpu
My cpu is at fx8350 at 4.7ghz

So I'm lost and I heard a fresh Wi Dows install can fix it possibly but... That solution is not going to happen it would take me years to dl everything I have due to my slower dl speeds.


----------



## Little Big Alex

I'm having similar issues to you in GW2. I think the drivers are just badly optimised for the game and the game badly optimised for the 780


----------



## Clexzor

Guild Wars 2 is very cpu depend...basically 780 isn't used much esp in large wvw etc...lucky to see your 780 even lace up its shoes in gw2 while your CPU is having a heart attack lols not really but ya cpu priority game all that is.

try other gaames like bf3 crisis will stretch its legs out brteak a sweat maybe.


----------



## EarlZ

The only time I get a low GPU usage and low FPS in guildwars is during a huge clash in WvWvW since the game is so CPU limited at that point. Aside from that my 780's are doing perfectly fine so far.


----------



## skyn3t

update new vbios Nvidia GTX 780 SC Version 80.10.3A.00.80
Front page updated.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club

Nvidia GTX 780 SC - stock titan chamber design.
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting








Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

Nvflash command line to be use

Nvflash --protectoff
"To disable the "eeprom security" to make sure you have a good flash."

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosName.rom

Flash may require to reinstall Nvidia drivers.

Both synced and running at same speed











GPU - 1


GPU - 2


have a nice day.








Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## Clexzor

I used to be big wvw guy but slowly fading away from gw2...to be honest it totally kills me coming out of battlefield 3 to the crappy optimized wvw in gw2 lol even with my 4770k crushing 4.9ghz I still drop to 25 fps with 50-75 people around. on high settins which isn't bad btw but the game feels so crappy at low fps compared to others. lol playing buttery smooth bf3 then to craptastic wvw is lols of fun on the senses.


----------



## skyn3t

gonna play some BF3 to kill some of my madness


----------



## Little Big Alex

Is it possible that these bios could fix my issues? Perhaps due to boost being disabled?


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> The latest batches are even worse. Seeing people now who can only do +100mhz on the memory. That's a good 5 fps lost in a demanding game vs those who can push it to 7ghz+. That creates a very different gaming experience. Just absurd to do a switchero on people forking out over $650.


elpida on my Lightning seem to like more voltage ... with +100mV added with Rbby Tool i run +400 through F3D Mark FS Extreme - could have been worse


----------



## Little Big Alex

Do GEFORCE R325 DRIVER FOR WINDOWS 8.1 PREVIEW 326.01 Drivers, work in windows 7?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Is it possible that these bios could fix my issues? Perhaps due to boost being disabled?


The moded bios is all about getting a flat line OC and fix issue like throttling, I swear you was using vbios. this is why you asking so many question and issue cuz none of us that uses vbios have issue like you or any that are on stock bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Do GEFORCE R325 DRIVER FOR WINDOWS 8.1 PREVIEW 326.01 Drivers, work in windows 7?


it may work you just nee try to install it. 326.01 for me is the best drivers right now , I'm testing the new 327.23 I like it so far

BF3 HW Monitor running it on

Nvidia GTX 780 SC
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
Base core clock 1137.Mhz


----------



## FiveEYZ

Skyn3t would u recommend HC vBios for a card on water?


----------



## strykerr1

I'm glad to know it's not my card or anything else and just a cpu issue guess it gives me a reason to crank it up to 4.8-4.9 lol I can't wait for them to release a bios for the lightning so I can crank it up and see if all that money I paid for pcb is worth it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Skyn3t would u recommend HC vBios for a card on water?


if you don't mind the to run a High PT get the OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 - extreme benching: released date 08/24/2013 and test it if you see you don't need the High PT get any rev 3 .3A


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I'm glad to know it's not my card or anything else and just a cpu issue guess it gives me a reason to crank it up to 4.8-4.9 lol I can't wait for them to release a bios for the lightning so I can crank it up and see if all that money I paid for pcb is worth it


If we know your hardware we all know what you talk about?! I'm serious take your time and fill this out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1413423/how-to-create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info
anything you saying after you get this done going to make sense LOL sorry but i had LOL now


----------



## TiFFman

So this may not be the correct thread for it, and if not my apologies.

Since I've got my 780 GTX running I will randomly get computer freezes with the last sound heard on repeat. Eventually my computer will restart on its own (if I don't do it myself) and give a "windows encountered an error" message when logging in. Every once in awhile I will get BSOD as well. I'm using the 326.80 Beta drivers currently. Outside of this issue the card runs amazing with top fps, very cool temperature, really quiet.

Is anyone encountering this? Maybe I need to update the Bios on my mobo or something?

Edit: Just in case anyone is wondering, I have not overclocked it yet. Straight out of the box (Newegg link)


----------



## skyn3t

meh double post


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiFFman*
> 
> So this may not be the correct thread for it, and if not my apologies.
> 
> Since I've got my 780 GTX running I will randomly get computer freezes with the last sound heard on repeat. Eventually my computer will restart on its own (if I don't do it myself) and give a "windows encountered an error" message when logging in. Every once in awhile I will get BSOD as well. I'm using the 326.80 Beta drivers currently. Outside of this issue the card runs amazing with top fps, very cool temperature, really quiet.
> 
> Is anyone encountering this? Maybe I need to update the Bios on my mobo or something?
> 
> Edit: Just in case anyone is wondering, I have not overclocked it yet. Straight out of the box (Newegg link)


download this tool here open it and expand the window and take a screen shot and post it back

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

it may be your cpu oc


----------



## TiFFman

I've had this CPU OC for quite awhile now though. I was previously using a 6970. I used driversweeper to remove old drivers as well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiFFman*
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this CPU OC for quite awhile now though. I was previously using a 6970. I used driversweeper to remove old drivers as well.


yup you need more voltage on that CPU, this is why it cause the BSOD code 0x124
Quote:


> 0x101 = increase vcore
> *0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is*
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


source or Complete Overclocking Guide: Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge | *ASRock Edition*


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiFFman*
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this CPU OC for quite awhile now though. I was previously using a 6970. I used driversweeper to remove old drivers as well.


Looks like your 2600k is starting to degrade. MOAR VOLTS!


----------



## TiFFman

I'll give it a shot. I believe it's currently at 1.365v for my 4.5Ghz. I'll update this.

Probably a noob question, but changing my video card could make me have to change cpu voltage?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiFFman*
> 
> I'll give it a shot. I believe it's currently at 1.365v for my 4.5Ghz. I'll update this.
> 
> Probably a noob question, but changing my video card could make me have to change cpu voltage?


nop, it all about what anubis1127 said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Looks like your 2600k is starting to degrade. MOAR VOLTS!


i love this lol, this is the best feature that OCN can have


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiFFman*
> 
> I'll give it a shot. I believe it's currently at 1.365v for my 4.5Ghz. I'll update this.
> 
> Probably a noob question, but changing my video card could make me have to change cpu voltage?


It shouldn't. Probably just coincidence.


----------



## aejt

What's the easiest way to have the vdroop fix applied on every reboot? I know I can make a .bat-file and have it run when I boot into windows, but there has to be a "cleaner" way of doing it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aejt*
> 
> What's the easiest way to have the vdroop fix applied on every reboot? I know I can make a .bat-file and have it run when I boot into windows, but there has to be a "cleaner" way of doing it?


I had try the vdroop bat before to run on windows load but it fail once you nee a cold boot. the only way to fix it is to make it .exe and run it on windows load if you know the code and how to compile it will be the best way. if not I have it already









softmod llc-0.zip 78k .zip file


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all. I want to test the new 780 but my download is pretty slow so a game would be hours away. What would be the best benchmark software to get an idea of my max temps(so that I can set up a fan profile)? No OC at the moment just trying to stress test the card to ensure it isn't defective. I was thinking Unigine Heaven 4.0...does it play well with the 780 on the new WHQL?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all. I want to test the new 780 but my download is pretty slow so a game would be hours away. What would be the best benchmark software to get an idea of my max temps(so that I can set up a fan profile)? No OC at the moment just trying to stress test the card to ensure it isn't defective. I was thinking Unigine Heaven 4.0...does it play well with the 780 on the new WHQL?


try 3D mark this is the best way in my opinion. way better than unigene


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nop, it all about what anubis1127 said.
> i love this lol, this is the best feature that OCN can have


Ya caught me.... but I leave OCN on the computer all day haha.


----------



## aejt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had try the vdroop bat before to run on windows load but it fail once you nee a cold boot. the only way to fix it is to make it .exe and run it on windows load if you know the code and how to compile it will be the best way. if not I have it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softmod llc-0.zip 78k .zip file


Ah, thanks. No C/C++ IDE on this computer yet, and too lazy to fix it right now, so thanks for the exe!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ya caught me.... but I leave OCN on the computer all day haha.


this is why my phone suck all the battery juice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aejt*
> 
> Ah, thanks. No C/C++ IDE on this computer yet, and too lazy to fix it right now, so thanks for the exe!










anytime


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try 3D mark this is the best way in my opinion. way better than unigene


Sweet I own 3Dmark from the failed attempt at a 770. Thanks Skyn3t!


----------



## TiFFman

So just an update. I did run IBT at what was my current OC for CPU, and sure enough BSOD after like 5 seconds. Not sure when it became unstable but moving on.

I was getting up to 1.375v at 4.5ghz and still BSOD with IBT. So I dropped to 4.3Ghz on cpu at 1.35v. IBT passed at this point. Since it seems stable now I'll put an update up if things seem good.

I'm actually glad it seems to be my CPU and not the 650$ video card I put in







. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiFFman*
> 
> So just an update. I did run IBT at what was my current OC for CPU, and sure enough BSOD after like 5 seconds. Not sure when it became unstable but moving on.
> 
> I was getting up to 1.375v at 4.5ghz and still BSOD with IBT. So I dropped to 4.3Ghz on cpu at 1.35v. IBT passed at this point. Since it seems stable now I'll put an update up if things seem good.
> 
> I'm actually glad it seems to be my CPU and not the 650$ video card I put in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the help everyone.


not a problem buddy, is better to have a bit low oc than high voltage/temp's , 4ghz is the minimum today for a good game play and some bench


----------



## Maximus Knight

Skyn3t, may I ask how is it so that I my ref 780 achieved higher fps & scores in Heaven when OC'ed to a lower setting? I scored lower with higher clock..0.O


----------



## anubis1127

Just flashed vbios rev 3 to my ACX. Now my Power % is sitting around 57-58% vs ~78% before the flash, is that normal?


----------



## tomxlr8

Well, GPU temps were hitting 44C. New record for me. I just hope the VRMs are not going mental. Thanks go to the community here helping with the tweaks. Seeing my stock 780 @ 1400 MHz was fun.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just flashed vbios rev 3 to my ACX. Now my Power % is sitting around 57-58% vs ~78% before the flash, is that normal?


Wait for someone smarter to answer than me. I will just guess that if you previously had a stock bios with a 250W power target and now you have a 340W power target than your Power % will be proportionally lower. However, that could be way off cause I am new... just guessing


----------



## RULE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if that GPU uses the same voltage controller as any other 780 you can go above 1.212v
> 
> You can start here and let me know. if not try zawarudo thread he is the one with all voltage controller chip master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197


The DCII use a different voltage controller ASP1212.


----------



## valkyrie743

my EVGA 780 SC ACX core clock wont go past this.







if i up the voltage to +38 it it still no luck







tried it without the memory overclock. still happens. my screen will go black then come back with either an direct x error or it would just reset my videocard clocks back to stock.

I dont have any mods or custom bios. just plain bumping clockings. is this considered bad for no mods to voltage and or bios? O almost forgot. Power target is set to 106%


----------



## Imprezzion

What does she boost to under load? Boost clock here isn't the final boost.


----------



## valkyrie743

forgot to post that. its boosts to 1176Mhz and stay like htat all the time. NEVER dips. (unless i do furmark)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> What does she boost to under load? Boost clock here isn't the final boost.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> forgot to post that. its boosts to 1176Mhz and stay like htat all the time. NEVER dips. (unless i do furmark)


does boost clock differ with each card? or is it standard


----------



## szeged

its different for each card


----------



## Imprezzion

1176Mhz is not disasterous for stock volts. Mine only does 1202Mhz max stable on stock but a little bump to 1.24v gave it 1280Mhz.


----------



## Nydrix

Hi everyone,

Soon i will start a build with a GTX 780 for starters. I'm planning to extend this to a 3 way SLI by mid 2014.

Now i was wondering if i can do this with cards from different manufacturers? ex. one Asus card and 2 gygabite cards
And what are the main deferences between those manufacturers.

Which would be the most recommended taking note of card availabilitity in 6 months?

PS. i'm planning to implement watercooling, so the stock coolers will be removed first hand.

Thank in advance


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nydrix*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Soon i will start a build with a GTX 780 for starters. I'm planning to extend this to a 3 way SLI by mid 2014.
> 
> Now i was wondering if i can do this with cards from different manufacturers? ex. one Asus card and 2 gygabite cards
> And what are the main deferences between those manufacturers.
> 
> Which would be the most recommended taking note of card availabilitity in 6 months?
> 
> PS. i'm planning to implement watercooling, so the stock coolers will be removed first hand.
> 
> Thank in advance


you need to start a thread, this is not really the place for you yet.
no offense.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nydrix*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Soon i will start a build with a GTX 780 for starters. I'm planning to extend this to a 3 way SLI by mid 2014.
> 
> Now i was wondering if i can do this with cards from different manufacturers? ex. one Asus card and 2 gygabite cards
> And what are the main deferences between those manufacturers.
> 
> Which would be the most recommended taking note of card availabilitity in 6 months?
> 
> PS. i'm planning to implement watercooling, so the stock coolers will be removed first hand.
> 
> Thank in advance


1. yes you can mix manufacturers, it doesnt make a difference really, unless you prefer one brand over another.

2. the 780s will probably still be floatin around strong in 6 months time, but there will be hype about the 880 going aswell.

3. if youre going for the reference card model, grab whichever ones, theyre all the same, and put a good EK waterblock on them and enjoy a very powerful card!


----------



## Arnoud87

Hello...

Someone here has a 1,2V bios for this particulair card? ty
Maybe im planning getting a GTX780 but i dont buy it if there is no 1,2V bios with the full removed boost 2.0







.

I used to had the titan.. but also used a modded bios on it. because its a lot of money and the GK110 needs a lot of juice to run 1100+mhz, there it shines,


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> Hello...
> 
> Someone here has a 1,2V bios for this particulair card? ty
> Maybe im planning getting a GTX780 but i dont buy it if there is no 1,2V bios with the full removed boost 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I used to had the titan.. but also used a modded bios on it. because its a lot of money and the GK110 needs a lot of juice to run 1100+mhz, there it shines,


First page has all the things you need for a 1.212v bios and removal of boost.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just flashed vbios rev 3 to my ACX. Now my Power % is sitting around 57-58% vs ~78% before the flash, is that normal?


It is normal "I mean it is better. On stock bios with boost enable and low % on PT you was very close to hit the threshold and throttle like hell. Now you have by default 340w instead 240w and 391w by slide % so it means you are far 20isn % from hitting the threshold with more headroom to oc your acx. Your acx may run a litter warm with vbios but you can be more stable and hit higher core clocks now.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It is normal "I mean it is better. On stock bios with boost enable and low % on PT you was very close to hit the threshold and throttle like hell. Now you have by default 340w instead 240w and 391w by slide % so it means you are far 20isn % from hitting the threshold with more headroom to oc your acx. Your acx may run a litter warm with vbios but you can be more stable and hit higher core clocks now.


Ok, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Arnoud87

Than this bios seems good for 1,21 and no boost








skyn3t vBios rev 2


----------



## Uzanar

Just a quick question, Skyn3t.

I'm running your vBIOS rev 2 and I hit my power target in benchmarks at 1176MHz/6.8GHz and I guess that I'm limited at a hardware-level and not software?
What I mean by that is that your rev 3 vBIOS shouldn't actually be able to make my OC higher, right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> Than this bios seems good for 1,21 and no boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t vBios rev 2


same applied for rev 3 some new batch GPU run better on rev 3 .3A bios I do recommend any GPU shipped with .3A to keep the same version. It doesn't mean the old bath GPU and bios are bad. don't get confused on with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Just a quick question, Skyn3t.
> 
> I'm running your vBIOS rev 2 and I hit my power target in benchmarks at 1176MHz/6.8GHz and I guess that I'm limited at a hardware-level and not software?
> What I mean by that is that your rev 3 vBIOS shouldn't actually be able to make my OC higher, right?


some ppl are very limited on vbios when hit the threshold when comes to air cooling.you may achieve high clock but you need to blast the fan up and have a good room temp to keep up. it may be your case. If you take a look in the last two pages you will see it on my Hw hardware monitor look at my temps and TDP.

let me make it easy for ya

My water temp is 24.5c and top water temp is 28c to 29c so heat is not my issue.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The moded bios is all about getting a flat line OC and fix issue like throttling, I swear you was using vbios. this is why you asking so many question and issue cuz none of us that uses vbios have issue like you or any that are on stock bios.
> it may work you just nee try to install it. 326.01 for me is the best drivers right now , I'm testing the new 327.23 I like it so far
> 
> BF3 HW Monitor running it on
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 SC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Click to expand...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Well, GPU temps were hitting 44C. New record for me. I just hope the VRMs are not going mental. Thanks go to the community here helping with the tweaks. Seeing my stock 780 @ 1400 MHz was fun.


Nice artifact!


----------



## Little Big Alex

Okay my PC has just started randomly freezing with these crazy artifacts on the screen when i launch some applications.

I don't have either of the cards overclocked at all.


----------



## Platypu5

Hey guys, kind of a noob question, but I'm not sure which version of vBios rev 3.0 to use. I have the asus DCUII 780.


----------



## nicksekac

BIOS for DCUII is on bottom of section "OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3" in link sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A.zip. I used it on my DCUII yesterday and everething seems to by fine (thank you skyn3t and Tonza for first tests). Now I am capable to benchmark 1280MHz on chip and 3480Mhz on memory.

I have watercooling in PC so card with air cooler is now poor cooled in my PC. On Wednesday I will put block on card and see where I will end and if 1280MHz will be stable.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> same applied for rev 3 some new batch GPU run better on rev 3 .3A bios I do recommend any GPU shipped with .3A to keep the same version. It doesn't mean the old bath GPU and bios are bad. don't get confused on with it.
> some ppl are very limited on vbios when hit the threshold when comes to air cooling.you may achieve high clock but you need to blast the fan up and have a good room temp to keep up. it may be your case. If you take a look in the last two pages you will see it on my Hw hardware monitor look at my temps and TDP.
> 
> let me make it easy for ya
> 
> My water temp is 24.5c and top water temp is 28c to 29c so heat is not my issue.


Ok what the... I just flashed my vBIOS to the rev 3-version and my Power target only reaches *75%* when I run it at 1215MHz/6800MHz with 1.212V in Heaven 4.0.
If I were to do that with the rev 2-BIOS my power target would sit at 115% all of the time, what is this sorcery?!

I downloaded the reference card-version.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Okay my PC has just started randomly freezing with these crazy artifacts on the screen when i launch some applications.
> 
> I don't have either of the cards overclocked at all.


RMA time. Most likely related to memory chip going bad. You have to test each card individually.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Was just at microcenter, almost impulsively purchased a Gigabyte 780. THIS MODEL in particular.

I didn't take the bite though since I wasn't actually planning on even looking at purchasing a GPU, so I'd rather come back here real quick and get some input first.

Any reason why I shouldn't be getting this particular model?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Was just at microcenter, almost impulsively purchased a Gigabyte 780. THIS MODEL in particular.
> 
> I didn't take the bite though since I wasn't actually planning on even looking at purchasing a GPU, so I'd rather come back here real quick and get some input first.
> 
> Any reason why I shouldn't be getting this particular model?


that's what I run and I can hit 1200+ on stock BIOS..


----------



## system error

I tried *Skyn3t* DCII bios and my experience was not pleasant.
First, I describe what I did

uninstalled drivers
flashed bios
restarted
reinstalled drivers
The first strange thing i noticed was that AB .15 never raised voltage over 1.100V.
I checked the *Tonza* screenshot in first paige and noticed that hi uses Precision.
In Precision i was able to set voltage 1.212V and get core 1202 mem 3402. I tried 1215,
but after Firestrike i saw that core stood 941.
With stock bios i was able to get core 1189 mem 3402.
So i was thinking this is not a great improvment and i should flash it back.
I usually uninstall drivers before flash (it is more convenient).
I was just uninstalled PhysX when monitor flased and went black.
I used the guide in first page link
It worked with two exceptions. I didn't see my gpu in GPU-Z (9) and after flash i vas not able to load windows.
Turing the win logo appeared "Windows has occurred error..."
Finally I saw no other option then fresh install, what i just did.
Gpu-Z shows that i using 80.10.37.12 bios.
I have not tested the card under stress yet.
Any thoughts?


----------



## VettePilot

Crazy that the last time I posted in here that 773 posts have gone up since then and that was only about 2 weeks ago.lol You guys are active! I am thinking I may sell one of my 780's in order to fund a new ivy-e chip and mobo. I bought a new Samsung 840 pro SSD and figured I would wait to install it in a new system. I just moved into a new house and fund are tighter than normal.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Crazy that the last time I posted in here that 773 posts have gone up since then and that was only about 2 weeks ago.lol You guys are active! I am thinking I may sell one of my 780's in order to fund a new ivy-e chip and mobo. I bought a new Samsung 840 pro SSD and figured I would wait to install it in a new system. I just moved into a new house and fund are tighter than normal.


if this is about gaming then no, but yes IB-E is enticing...
if multi-tasking and need the lanes then I understand the move/want..


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's what I run and I can hit 1200+ on stock BIOS..


Heat and noise levels are decent?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> I tried *Skyn3t* DCII bios and my experience was not pleasant.
> First, I describe what I did
> *[*] uninstalled drivers
> [*] flashed bios
> [*] restarted
> [*] reinstalled drivers*
> 
> The first strange thing i noticed was that AB .15 never raised voltage over 1.100V.
> I checked the *Tonza* screenshot in first paige and noticed that hi uses Precision.
> In Precision i was able to set voltage 1.212V and get core 1202 mem 3402. I tried 1215,
> but after Firestrike i saw that core stood 941.
> With stock bios i was able to get core 1189 mem 3402.
> So i was thinking this is not a great improvment and i should flash it back.
> *I usually uninstall drivers before flash (it is more convenient).*
> *I was just uninstalled PhysX when monitor flased and went black.*
> I used the guide in first page link
> *It worked with two exceptions. I didn't see my gpu in GPU-Z (9) and after flash i vas not able to load windows.
> Turing the win logo appeared "Windows has occurred error..."*
> *Finally I saw no other option then fresh install, what i just did.
> Gpu-Z shows that i using 80.10.37.12 bios.*
> I have not tested the card under stress yet.
> Any thoughts?


I was in my phone when I replayed to this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Do you have DCII GPU? If yes it should work 100%, if you don't have DCII you shouldn't have flashed it, AB May not work well with DCII as you saw and mentioned above. If very difficult to help when you or anyone else do t have sig rig info.



You toke all the wrong directions.
Quote:


> *[*] uninstalled drivers
> [*] flashed bios
> [*] restarted
> [*] reinstalled drivers*


You don't need to uninstall drivers to flash any bios, "You may need to ree install if need." This is what I wrote in all my readme.txt file inside the vbios.

It never will AB has different source to control DCII GPU as far as I know.
Tonza used Precision X. if you know that DCII has a different volt control chip why you want to use it.

I always use Precision X to take those screen shot and show how my HW monitor is running fine with my vbios.

You should flash it back if it not work for you.
*uninstall drivers before flash (it is more convenient)* >> where did you read that? not here. How you thing you GPU going to act if you don't have NV drivers installed? you may caused the conflict.

Your monitor went black because if you have IGPU enable and you DELL may not support IGPU. My IPS won't support IGPU i have to connect it in a normal 1080p monitor when I don't have NV drivers installed or sometimes when I'm working on vbios and have a bad flash.

of course if you dont have nv drivers installed and windows cannot install it for you you may not see your GPU sometimes it takes couple seconds to windows recognize the new bios or new vendor bios when flashed with different GPU and vendor.

if after flash you still see .37 bios version you had never flashed the bios correctly. do you know when i see it when ppl drag the bios to nvflash and let is flash and screen disappear right after.

Any issue you think you have I already went trough it .


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's what I run and I can hit 1200+ on stock BIOS..
> 
> 
> 
> Heat and noise levels are decent?
Click to expand...

case temps are currently 27C, slightly hot.
idle temps @ 33-35C and using Gigabyte OC Guru on stock BIOS overclock (+100, +300, @ 105%) my max temp was 63-65C Crysis 3 max on 1080p.
boost clock runs 1192MHz..

edit:
I have yet to hear the GPU even @ load.


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Do you have DCII GPU? If yes it should work 100%, if you don't have DCII you shouldn't have flashed it, AB May not work well with DCII as you saw and mentioned above. If very difficult to help when you or anyone else do t have sig rig info.


Sorry forgot to make it public.
I own DCII OC gpu. In my case it didn't worked.
I have one noob question.
This bios is stored in EEPROM.
In wiki
Quote:


> EEPROM can be programmed and erased electrically using field electron emission (more commonly known in the industry as "Fowler-Nordheim tunneling").


So when nvflash overrides old bios where it goes. Will nvflash deletes it permanently using
field electron emission?
I read somewhere that there is a limit how many times you can rewrite EEPROM.
So is there a limit how many times i can flash bios?
Sorry if these questions seem stupid.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Platypu5*
> 
> Hey guys, kind of a noob question, but I'm not sure which version of vBios rev 3.0 to use. I have the asus DCUII 780.


DC II vbios in the front page
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ok what the... I just flashed my vBIOS to the rev 3-version and my Power target only reaches *75%* when I run it at 1215MHz/6800MHz with 1.212V in Heaven 4.0.
> If I were to do that with the rev 2-BIOS my power target would sit at 115% all of the time, what is this sorcery?!
> 
> I downloaded the reference card-version.


screen shot please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> Sorry forgot to make it public.
> I own DCII OC gpu. In my case it didn't worked.
> I have one noob question.
> This bios is stored in EEPROM.
> In wiki
> So when nvflash overrides old bios where it goes. Will nvflash deletes it permanently using
> field electron emission?
> I read somewhere that there is a limit how many times you can rewrite EEPROM.
> So is there a limit how many times i can flash bios?
> Sorry if these questions seem stupid.


once you flash its auto erase the other bios. "overwrite"

sorry bro. you looks like you are in a middle of war with a gun and no bullet's and run in cricle


----------



## Imprezzion

Skyn3t, I got v3 BIOS on my reference card and even at 1280Mhz @ 1.263v it only hits 89% power max. Usually hovers around 65-70% in-game.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Skyn3t, I got v3 BIOS on my reference card and even at 1280Mhz @ 1.263v it only hits 89% power max. Usually hovers around 65-70% in-game.


considering you are on air and high voltage you are good to go. benchmark pushes the GPU more than game.


----------



## KarateF22

Hey folks, I have lurked for a while on this site and finally decided to create an account so that I could ask a question; excuse me if i happen to appear a bit ignorant in any way.

I am currently using a reference model GTX 780. On the stock bios I have been able to get the boost clock up to around 1201 MHz at 1187 MV with a 106% power target stable in benchmarks and games. I have thought about getting a new vbios to push the voltage a bit further but have been a bit wary of custom bios as I actually like the stock bios' intelligent underclocking and undervolting when not in use, which the skyn3t bios appears to lack. To put it simply, I only want a bios which extends the power target and overvolting capabilities with nothing else altered. I understand vdroop can then become an issue BUT vdroop is something that can be softmodded out, which i would prefer to be honest. Are there any bios compatible with the reference GTX 780 that JUST extend the power target and overvolt without removing behaviors such as boost 2.0 and the like?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Hey folks, I have lurked for a while on this site and finally decided to create an account so that I could ask a question; excuse me if i happen to appear a bit ignorant in any way.
> 
> I am currently using a reference model GTX 780. On the stock bios I have been able to get the boost clock up to around 1201 MHz at 1187 MV with a 106% power target stable in benchmarks and games. *I have thought about getting a new vbios to push the voltage a bit further but have been a bit wary of custom bios as I actually like the stock bios' intelligent underclocking and undervolting when not in use, which the skyn3t bios appears to lack*. To put it simply, I only want a bios which extends the power target and overvolting capabilities with nothing else altered. I understand vdroop can then become an issue BUT vdroop is something that can be softmodded out, which i would prefer to be honest. Are there any bios compatible with the reference GTX 780 that JUST extend the power target and overvolt without removing behaviors such as boost 2.0 and the like?


wrong again.

first page has every info you need and all you need you had missed it badly. all my first revision is with boot enable.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> wrong again.
> 
> first page has every info you need and all you need you had missed it badly. all my first revision is with boot enable.


My apologies, I only looked at the two v3 versions as I thought that v3 would be the "better in all scenarios" version. In other words, I thought they were "updates" rather than actually different versions.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> My apologies, I only looked at the two v3 versions as I thought that v3 would be the "better in all scenarios" version. In other words, I thought they were revisions rather than actually different versions.


Now you read all


----------



## skyn3t

@ szeged,

ima gonna watcha movie take the command and help those guys out


----------



## szeged

haha will do, which movie are you watching


----------



## skyn3t

after earth


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> after earth


----------



## szeged

ooh ill have to check it out


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> screen shot please.


It's not that it's a bad thing ,rather a very good thing if it's true but it feels too good.

I noticed that it reached 80% during a whole run though, here's the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/Rdg9k9f.jpg


----------



## KarateF22

Ok, so I saved a backup of the stock bios and removed protection, when I went to overwrite the bios it gave a warning of the PCI subsytem ID's not matching. Is this normal, and I should proceed, or should I abort? In the meantime I reinstated protection until I get a clear answer on this to be safe.

*EDIT* And to be clear, the vendors do match, it is a PNY and I am using the PNY bios

*EDIT2* Ok after I looked around and found that "it should be fine" I went ahead and did it anyways. While nothing really bad occurred, I did get artifacting *during boot* that persisted into normal use. It also acted as though it lacked drivers. I then tried to install them, and it still did not work. After that, I rolled back to the stock vbios and everything was fine... not sure what to do now... that said, I am guessing that the ID's not matching was in fact important.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> after earth


I Actually did enjoy that movie,let me know what you thought about it....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> after earth
> 
> 
> 
> I Actually did enjoy that movie,let me know what you thought about it....
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


I guess its safe to say you didnt like it....


----------



## malmental

not a Will Smith fan...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not a Will Smith fan...


Blasphemy....


----------



## hypespazm

Any good alternative To overclocking without flashing modded bios? I have to be honest the last mod I had was 1.2v or 1212Mv and I got about +200 on core clock and 400+ on the memory and it was stable.. I was getting better performance than An SLI rig..(that isnt modded) From what I've researched. But late through my OC. and all I got coil winding on my card and I rma'd it .. So im not sure if I was the one that caused the coil winding with the overclocking.. .. So Now im hesitant to mod any power readings and such Dont really want to go through another RMA... BTW I also Got a higher ASIC quality in my new card Which is 69.9% compared to 64.5% any suggestions?


----------



## EarlZ

@skyn3t

I've been wondering why EVGA is the 'reference' bios you have modified for rev3


----------



## klepp0906

Anyone have a link to a tutorial on Kepler Bios Tweaker which is (I assume) what people are using to mod their 780 bios? The voltage limit seems to be grey'd out and locked when I try to use it. I know their are many modded bios' out there but im simply looking for a stock bios with voltage celing unlocked, power target unlocked (the ceiling - dumbest setting ever, wtb moor confusing settings), and fan range from 0-100. Oh and Boost (another god awful setting) disabled. I just want to be able to set my voltage where I see fit, as well as my clocks, and have them stay. As well as having the full "range" of choices w/out superficial limit. Sorta like you could w/ the Fermi. My oh my were things simpler then.

Doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there that I can find so either or (info or directions) will work for me =P Im not pc illiterate by any means.

thx gents!


----------



## FiveEYZ

Been having this "problem" if you can call it that from the moment u installed w8.1(clean install), the problem occurs all the time while i using the comp in general (no gaming).
If i let go of the mouse it will go to idle clock after a while and stay there, when i start using the mouse again then the clock will start to jump like in the picture.

When i game the clock is rock stable at 1137(stock) have tried all kinds of drivers revision back and forth (using driver sweeper) and re-installed precX, currently using 327.23.
Maybe i should just get back to w7 again









and im using skyn3t vBios HOF-rev3


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Been having this "problem" if you can call it that from the moment u installed w8.1(clean install), the problem occurs all the time while i using the comp in general (no gaming).
> If i let go of the mouse it will go to idle clock after a while and stay there, when i start using the mouse again then the clock will start to jump like in the picture.
> 
> When i game the clock is rock stable at 1137(stock) have tried all kinds of drivers revision back and forth (using driver sweeper) and re-installed precX, currently using 327.23.
> Maybe i should just get back to w7 again


How do u bring up Precision HWmonitor? Is it a Seperate DL..? I can't seem to toggle it up sorry it's a nub question :/


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> How do u bring up Precision HWmonitor? Is it a Seperate DL..? I can't seem to toggle it up sorry it's a nub question :/



i really like this Lightshot, its a great tool for a quick screenshot


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Anyone have a link to a tutorial on Kepler Bios Tweaker which is (I assume) what people are using to mod their 780 bios? The voltage limit seems to be grey'd out and locked when I try to use it. I know their are many modded bios' out there but im simply looking for a stock bios with voltage celing unlocked, power target unlocked (the ceiling - dumbest setting ever, wtb moor confusing settings), and fan range from 0-100. Oh and Boost (another god awful setting) disabled. I just want to be able to set my voltage where I see fit, as well as my clocks, and have them stay. As well as having the full "range" of choices w/out superficial limit. Sorta like you could w/ the Fermi. My oh my were things simpler then.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be a lot of information out there that I can find so either or (info or directions) will work for me =P Im not pc illiterate by any means.
> 
> thx gents!


KBT wont cut it! the thing you want has to be properly made and dont think on modifying a already modded bios with KBT you might get more trouble than benefits!
Use the skyn3ts bios in the front page and game on!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Been having this "problem" if you can call it that from the moment u installed w8.1(clean install), the problem occurs all the time while i using the comp in general (no gaming).
> If i let go of the mouse it will go to idle clock after a while and stay there, when i start using the mouse again then the clock will start to jump like in the picture.
> 
> When i game the clock is rock stable at 1137(stock) have tried all kinds of drivers revision back and forth (using driver sweeper) and re-installed precX, currently using 327.23.
> Maybe i should just get back to w7 again


Yap, W7 FTW!








Those kind of little troubles make me having no need to upgrade to W8/W8.1!
Gonna stick to W7 until W9 or W10 comes up!








Actually microsoft its like intel and its architecture tic, tac, toe! only once in every 3 attempts they have a good system!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> KBT wont cut it! the thing you want has to be properly made and dont think on modifying a already modded bios with KBT you might get more trouble than benefits!
> Use the skyn3ts bios in the front page and game on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Oh! KBT isn't what people are using? The ones that are out there are done via hex editor eh? Well crap!! What happened to a stock bios w/ unlocked settings /grumble. I have non sc 780's that are stuck on air because gtx 780 #4 was > gtx # 1,2&3, having a waterblock via my logic =P

I don't want to be "limited" and I certainly don't want NVidia doing my OC'ing (boost etc) If that were the case id leave the haswell turbo settings etc on as well.

IMO if people cant oc on their own, the cards don't need to do it for them. I guess its more of a power saving feature but they have profiles for that. bah I could rant for ages on my views on the whole direction they are going. Offset is for the birds too! Cards w/ diff baseline clocks due to model throws any baseline out the window for comparison w/out taking particular model into consideration!

anyhow, now im off topic! So there's no tool to do your own editing or to just "unlock" a stock bios? How about that LLC tool that was made? It says its for afterburner, will Precision X suffice or nein?

TY for taking the time to reply past present and future =P


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> Been having this "problem" if you can call it that from the moment u installed w8.1(clean install), the problem occurs all the time while i using the comp in general (no gaming).
> If i let go of the mouse it will go to idle clock after a while and stay there, when i start using the mouse again then the clock will start to jump like in the picture.
> 
> When i game the clock is rock stable at 1137(stock) have tried all kinds of drivers revision back and forth (using driver sweeper) and re-installed precX, currently using 327.23.
> Maybe i should just get back to w7 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im using skyn3t vBios HOF-rev3


stop using HOF bios and get the new rev 3 acx in the front page, windows verions 8 / 7 is not your problem the problem is using HOF bios. The only reason I had not take the vbios down is just because the HOF issue and because Galaxy had take my vBios to analyzes. since I have nothing to prove to Galaxy and not afraid of they messed up I had not take it down. but like i said one more time get the *rev 3 ACX*


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> How do u bring up Precision HWmonitor? Is it a Seperate DL..? I can't seem to toggle it up sorry it's a nub question :/


Double click it on the Precision X window. The Performance Log will separate. The you can stretch it out as big as you want.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Oh! KBT isn't what people are using? *The ones that are out there are done via hex editor eh? Well crap!!* What happened to a stock bios w/ unlocked settings /grumble. I have non sc 780's that are stuck on air because gtx 780 #4 was > gtx # 1,2&3, having a waterblock via my logic =P
> 
> I don't want to be "limited" and I certainly don't want NVidia doing my OC'ing (boost etc) If that were the case id leave the haswell turbo settings etc on as well.
> 
> IMO if people cant oc on their own, the cards don't need to do it for them. I guess its more of a power saving feature but they have profiles for that. bah I could rant for ages on my views on the whole direction they are going. Offset is for the birds too! Cards w/ diff baseline clocks due to model throws any baseline out the window for comparison w/out taking particular model into consideration!
> 
> anyhow, now im off topic! So there's no tool to do your own editing or to just "unlock" a stock bios? How about that LLC tool that was made? It says its for afterburner, will Precision X suffice or nein?
> 
> TY for taking the time to reply past present and future =P


you are just bring the same old fashion how to edit bios and doing it yourself. so that's not 1,2,3 on the internet. stop searching because you going to waste your time. question like yours and pm like this if I put together it may weight a TON.

*A :* 59 65 53 20 74 48 61 74 20 6F 6E 45 20 65 64 54 65 64 20 6F 6E 20 61 20 68 45 78 20 65 64 69 54 6F 52


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Oh! KBT isn't what people are using? The ones that are out there are done via hex editor eh? Well crap!! What happened to a stock bios w/ unlocked settings /grumble. I have non sc 780's that are stuck on air because gtx 780 #4 was > gtx # 1,2&3, having a waterblock via my logic =P
> 
> I don't want to be "limited" and I certainly don't want NVidia doing my OC'ing (boost etc) If that were the case id leave the haswell turbo settings etc on as well.
> 
> IMO if people cant oc on their own, the cards don't need to do it for them. I guess its more of a power saving feature but they have profiles for that. bah I could rant for ages on my views on the whole direction they are going. Offset is for the birds too! Cards w/ diff baseline clocks due to model throws any baseline out the window for comparison w/out taking particular model into consideration!
> 
> anyhow, now im off topic! So there's no tool to do your own editing or to just "unlock" a stock bios? How about that LLC tool that was made? It says its for afterburner, will Precision X suffice or nein?
> 
> TY for taking the time to reply past present and future =P


No, it wont work for precisionX, although precision shares the same ancestor (rivatuner) as AB, they are very different nowadays!
If you do the voltmod you wont have to use off set anymore, you just set the volts, the core and the power target and youre good to go!

Cheers

Ed

PS: Just like the "good old days"


----------



## szeged

hey skyn3t how was the movie?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you are just bring the same old fashion how to edit bios and doing it yourself. so that's not 1,2,3 on the internet. stop searching because you going to waste your time. question like yours and pm like this if I put together it may weight a TON.
> 
> *A :* 59 65 53 20 74 48 61 74 20 6F 6E 45 20 65 64 54 65 64 20 6F 6E 20 61 20 68 45 78 20 65 64 69 54 6F 52


assuming English isn't your first language? =) Im not exactly sure what your trying to convey, if anyone else knows him a little better - feel free to mediate =P


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey skyn3t how was the movie?


I did enjoy that movie, I like sci-fi thing's. I just hate when movie looks that are recorded using home camera and actors found in the small town and have tons of face gestures lol like Atlantic rim and many others


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nice artifact!


LOL. Yeah, it was a question of more volts vs just take what I got and complete the damn test...


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, it wont work for precisionX, although precision shares the same ancestor (rivatuner) as AB, they are very different nowadays!
> If you do the voltmod you wont have to use off set anymore, you just set the volts, the core and the power target and youre good to go!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> PS: Just like the "good old days"


K, im probably "brain farting" a bit - but which volt mod are you referring to? The one I was inquiring about - actually both, the tool and the command line, seemed to be associated with afterburner. Is there another? Or was the "wont work with precisionX" response directed at only one of the "methods"

Sorry, hate to be a train of questions but just got the 780's and im eager to tweak and get to gaming w/ them a bit. Unlike me to run any gpu air cooled but with 4 cards, and the cost of fc blocks today, its a wee bit of an investment =P asap I tell ya that much!!

slightly off topic - will the SC skynet bios w/ core clocks at 1163 or whatnot be too much for a non watercooled card? Theyre running extremelycool due to 5 ap31 gentle typhoons screaming at 150cfm in a freezing cold room 65F at most =P I know its highly dependant but generally speaking how do 780's clock on average? I tried checking the links in the chart to gpuz verifcations but either I have bad luck on my random clicks or theyre all showing stock clocks =P

also im sure an acx bios can be used on any card when its watercooled with no fans, but could one be used on a card w/ a single fan? Or are they on separate fan profile's or whatnot?

Thanks again gentlemen =) I'm preparing to flash so i'll be outta your hair shortly =)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> assuming English isn't your first language? =) Im not exactly sure what your trying to convey, if anyone else knows him a little better - feel free to mediate =P


it's not. it is my third spoken language and my forth writing if i include hex will be my fifth. what about you?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it's not. it is my third spoken language and my forth writing if i include hex will be my fifth. what about you?[/quote
> 
> apparently it needs more work, not only did I have trouble understanding you - but your reply there could be convey'd as being "*******'ish"
> 
> If that wasn't your intent, and I misunderstood, then obviously you can disregard the former. Most people wouldn't make it a point to brag about how many languages they know. I benchpress 315lbs for rep's! you? See how that sounds?
> 
> Anyways, very neat that you are a polyglot. I am entertaining the idea of learning another language myself, out of mere desire and the fact that I may join the service in the future and that makes you much much more valuable to them. So to answer your question, English and limited French. (lost it all from childhood)
> 
> Back on topic though - if you care to give another stab at your first reply, or someone who knows you better and your speaking patterns cares to mediate, ill be glad to reply in specifics. Till then, thank you for the modded bios' that are up thus far.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it's not. it is my third spoken language and my forth writing if i include hex will be my fifth. what about you?
> 
> 
> 
> apparently it needs more work, not only did I have trouble understanding you - but your reply there could be convey'd as being "*******'ish"
> 
> If that wasn't your intent, and I misunderstood, then obviously you can disregard the former. Most people wouldn't make it a point to brag about how many languages they know. I benchpress 315lbs for rep's! you? See how that sounds?
> 
> Anyways, very neat that you are a polyglot. I am entertaining the idea of learning another language myself, out of mere desire and the fact that I may join the service in the future and that makes you much much more valuable to them. So to answer your question, English and limited French. (lost it all from childhood)
> 
> Back on topic though - if you care to give another stab at your first reply, or someone who knows you better and your speaking patterns cares to mediate, ill be glad to reply in specifics. Till then, thank you for the modded bios' that are up thus far.
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> assuming English isn't your first language? =) Im not exactly sure what your trying to convey, if anyone else knows him a little better - feel free to mediate =P


Dont poke my Brother!








He turns into a wild animal if you poke him too much!








Anyway its not a good thing to make a modder that can help you angry!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> K, im probably "brain farting" a bit - but which volt mod are you referring to? The one I was inquiring about - actually both, the tool and the command line, seemed to be associated with afterburner. Is there another? Or was the "wont work with precisionX" response directed at only one of the "methods"
> 
> Sorry, hate to be a train of questions but just got the 780's and im eager to tweak and get to gaming w/ them a bit. Unlike me to run any gpu air cooled but with 4 cards, and the cost of fc blocks today, its a wee bit of an investment =P asap I tell ya that much!!
> 
> slightly off topic - will the SC skynet bios w/ core clocks at 1163 or whatnot be too much for a non watercooled card? Theyre running extremelycool due to 5 ap31 gentle typhoons screaming at 150cfm in a freezing cold room 65F at most =P I know its highly dependant but generally speaking how do 780's clock on average? I tried checking the links in the chart to gpuz verifcations but either I have bad luck on my random clicks or theyre all showing stock clocks =P
> 
> also im sure an acx bios can be used on any card when its watercooled with no fans, but could one be used on a card w/ a single fan? Or are they on separate fan profile's or whatnot?
> 
> Thanks again gentlemen =) I'm preparing to flash so i'll be outta your hair shortly =)


You can find everything except the bios in my SIG, you have the voltmod, the flash tool, the LLC disable and voltage beyond 1,30v program by the great zawarudo and a small guide!
Bios wise you have to ask my Brother because im all Titan and hes all 780!









Cheers

Ed

PS: what cards do you have? vanilla 780´s or ACX? the bios are different and dont work very well on different cards because of the PCB differences! Look in the first page and you´ll find all the bios for different 780!
All of course courtesy of my Brother!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont poke my Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He turns into a wild animal if you poke him too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway its not a good thing to make a modder that can help you angry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find everything except the bios in my SIG, you have the voltmod, the flash tool, the LLC disable and voltage beyond 1,30v program by the great zawarudo and a small guide!
> Bios wise you have to ask my Brother because im all Titan and hes all 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


july , so got some lion blood in my vein.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it's not. it is my third spoken language and my forth writing if i include hex will be my fifth. what about you?[/quote
> 
> apparently it needs more work, not only did I have trouble understanding you - but your reply there could be convey'd as being "*******'ish"
> 
> If that wasn't your intent, and I misunderstood, then obviously you can disregard the former. Most people wouldn't make it a point to brag about how many languages they know. I benchpress 315lbs for rep's! you? See how that sounds?
> 
> Anyways, very neat that you are a polyglot. I am entertaining the idea of learning another language myself, out of mere desire and the fact that I may join the service in the future and that makes you much much more valuable to them. So to answer your question, English and limited French. (lost it all from childhood)
> 
> Back on topic though - if you care to give another stab at your first reply, or someone who knows you better and your speaking patterns cares to mediate, ill be glad to reply in specifics. Till then, thank you for the modded bios' that are up thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? we´re both bodybuilders then, i train for 15 years now, 8 of them power lifting! nice 315lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not many average joes can push 315lbs, im one of them that can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually in my gym only about 10guys can do it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i can do 1 [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> july , so got some lion blood in my vein.


Thats my little big brother! Skyn3t Lion!


----------



## EarlZ

I think he is asking for someone to rephrase what skyn3t is saying.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you are just bring the same old fashion how to edit bios and doing it yourself. so that's not 1,2,3 on the internet. stop searching because you going to waste your time. question like yours and pm like this if I put together it may weight a TON.
> 
> *A :* 59 65 53 20 74 48 61 74 20 6F 6E 45 20 65 64 54 65 64 20 6F 6E 20 61 20 68 45 78 20 65 64 69 54 6F 52


47 6f 6f 64 20 61 6e 73 77 65 72 2c 20 69 66 20 68 65 20 63 61 6e 27 74 20 72 65 61 64 20 69 74 2c 20 68 65 20 77 6f 6e 27 74 20 62 65 20 65 64 69 74 69 6e 67 20 62 69 6f 73 2e


----------



## skupples

Skynet is saying, 99% of issues can be resolved with the info in the OP. He has worked day and night to make this the end all, be all, 780 thread of the interwebs.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 47 6f 6f 64 20 61 6e 73 77 65 72 2c 20 69 66 20 68 65 20 63 61 6e 27 74 20 72 65 61 64 20 69 74 2c 20 68 65 20 77 6f 6e 27 74 20 62 65 20 65 64 69 74 69 6e 67 20 62 69 6f 73 2e


49 20 62 65 74 20 68 65 20 69 73 20 6D 6F 72 65 20 6C 6F 73 74 20 20 6E 6F 77 20 74 68 61 6E 20 62 65 66 6F 72 65


----------



## FtW 420

49 27 6d 20 73 75 72 65 20 68 65 20 69 73


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you are just bring the same old fashion how to edit bios and doing it yourself. so that's not 1,2,3 on the internet. stop searching because you going to waste your time. question like yours and pm like this if I put together it may weight a TON.
> 
> *A :* 59 65 53 20 74 48 61 74 20 6F 6E 45 20 65 64 54 65 64 20 6F 6E 20 61 20 68 45 78 20 65 64 69 54 6F 52


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 47 6f 6f 64 20 61 6e 73 77 65 72 2c 20 69 66 20 68 65 20 63 61 6e 27 74 20 72 65 61 64 20 69 74 2c 20 68 65 20 77 6f 6e 27 74 20 62 65 20 65 64 69 74 69 6e 67 20 62 69 6f 73 2e


74 68 61 74 73 20 61 20 67 6F 6F 64 20 6F 6E 65 20 67 75 79 73


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 49 20 62 65 74 20 68 65 20 69 73 20 6D 6F 72 65 20 6C 6F 73 74 20 20 6E 6F 77 20 74 68 61 6E 20 62 65 66 6F 72 65


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 49 27 6d 20 73 75 72 65 20 68 65 20 69 73


64 6F 6E 74 20 62 65 20 6D 65 61 6E 21 20 68 65 68 65 68 65 68 65 65 68 65 68 65 68
























Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 49 27 6d 20 73 75 72 65 20 68 65 20 69 73











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 74 68 61 74 73 20 61 20 67 6F 6F 64 20 6F 6E 65 20 67 75 79 73


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 64 6F 6E 74 20 62 65 20 6D 65 61 6E 21 20 68 65 68 65 68 65 68 65 65 68 65 68 65 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


never


----------



## FtW 420

59 6f 75 27 72 65 20 72 69 67 68 74 2c 20 73 6f 72 72 79 20 6b 6c 65 70 70


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never


Of course not! We´re the good guys!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 59 6f 75 27 72 65 20 72 69 67 68 74 2c 20 73 6f 72 72 79 20 6b 6c 65 70 70


64 6F 6E 74 20 77 6F 72 72 79 2C 20 79 6F 75 72 65 20 70 61 72 74 20 6F 66 20 74 68 65 20 67 6F 6F 64 20 67 75 79 73 20 74 6F 6F 20 6D 79 20 67 6F 6F 64 20 66 72 69 65 6E 64

You too my Friend, you too!


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

The Holy Grail II


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DxTrEm3Fx*
> 
> The Holy Grail II


Nice pics! why dont you fill your SIG so we can see whats inside your rig?
Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Dx is giving me inspiration to start on my 900D.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dx is giving me inspiration to start on my 900D.


Im through with cases!








Now im gonna go off the wall!!!


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nice pics! why dont you fill your SIG so we can see whats inside your rig?
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Specs posted!


----------



## KarateF22

Can anyone recommend a very good stability checking program? GPU Clock stability at 1294 MHz looks just a bit too good to be true in Unigine Heaven at only 1.212v and I need something that will actually prove whether or not its actually stable.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a very good stability checking program? GPU Clock stability at 1294 MHz looks just a bit too good to be true in Unigine Heaven at only 1.212v and I need something that will actually prove whether or not its actually stable.


far cry 3 will tell you very very fast if its stable lol


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> far cry 3 will tell you very very fast if its stable lol


Anything that does not cost money?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a very good stability checking program? GPU Clock stability at 1294 MHz looks just a bit too good to be true in Unigine Heaven at only 1.212v and I need something that will actually prove whether or not its actually stable.
> 
> 
> 
> far cry 3 will tell you very very fast if its stable lol
Click to expand...

Does the game have a benchmark ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DxTrEm3Fx*
> 
> The Holy Grail II
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


a little shortcut for you How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nice pics! why dont you fill your SIG so we can see whats inside your rig?
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


This, it is very importante










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dx is giving me inspiration to start on my 900D.


do it I want to see your 900D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im through with cases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im gonna go off the wall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had a little project similar to this but never put in practice. It was going to have a clear glass/plexi over the hardware like side panel but will hang like a picture frame beside my 42'ish it may still happen. wife like wide open case. she is in love with that peace of art above. I was going to by me 900D but she never aproved the idea of having a bigger case than my 800D lol, she was about to order me a dimastech test bench I asked her to hold on because i may have something different in mind.

but yeah that project above was pure big effort from the creator. hat's off.

wife want me to make a replica of this case here


source MDPC

I want to build it in cherry wood.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DxTrEm3Fx*
> 
> Specs posted!


Nice!








But i meant this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100
That way you end up having no space for inserting other info in your SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> a little shortcut for you How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info
> This, it is very importante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do it I want to see your 900D
> I had a little project similar to this but never put in practice. It was going to have a clear glass/plexi over the hardware like side panel but will hang like a picture frame beside my 42'ish it may still happen. wife like wide open case. she is in love with that peace of art above. I was going to by me 900D but she never aproved the idea of having a bigger case than my 800D lol, she was about to order me a dimastech test bench I asked her to hold on because i may have something different in mind.
> 
> but yeah that project above was pure big effort from the creator. hat's off.
> 
> wife want me to make a replica of this case here
> 
> 
> source MDPC
> 
> I want to build it in cherry wood.


Thats really a piece of art!
Cherry wood! sounds like a plan my friend!








im going for the side panel but with a different approach and different color too!
i never liked cases anyway!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Does the game have a benchmark ?


Ya...the game itself.








Ride a Car(or boat) around the island at high speeds.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> RMA time. Most likely related to memory chip going bad. You have to test each card individually.


Damnit! So just to be sure this is defiantly a gpu problem and nothing else like a defective mobo or ram?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Damnit! So just to be sure this is defiantly a gpu problem and nothing else like a defective mobo or ram?


like Seid Dark said test one by one and see if you can replicate the issue.


----------



## EarlZ

Anyone here had any success in controlling LED for 780's in SLI. I cant seem to make the breathe mode work for both cards.


----------



## valkeriefire

@Malmental (or anyone else who knows). What does your wind force 780 get on Valley 1.0 1080p HD preset with stock clocks? How about an evga SC 780. I am debating selling my SLi 760s and getting a single 780. My 760s do 3000/72fps. What do you get overclocked?

Thank you


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Got it thanks:thumb:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DxTrEm3Fx*
> 
> Got it thanks:thumb:


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone experience crashing on the latest drivers playing SC Blacklist on Ultra FXAA? I can't seem to play more than a few minutes.








Just using a single reference 780 nothing overclocked at all. Steam version.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> It's not that it's a bad thing ,rather a very good thing if it's true but it feels too good.
> 
> I noticed that it reached 80% during a whole run though, here's the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/Rdg9k9f.jpg


Excuse me Skyn3t but you never answered this question, is there something wrong with this or can I continue my clocking-adventures?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ*
> 
> 
> i really like this Lightshot, its a great tool for a quick screenshot


TYVM!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Excuse me Skyn3t but you never answered this question, is there something wrong with this or can I continue my clocking-adventures?


You mean temp or gpu usage, for temp keep it below 85ish don't push it to get too hot cuz you are very limited on air. Gpu usage is fine some games will pysh it more in certain scenes like metro ll


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @Malmental (or anyone else who knows). What does your wind force 780 get on Valley 1.0 1080p HD preset with stock clocks? How about an evga SC 780. I am debating selling my SLi 760s and getting a single 780. My 760s do 3000/72fps. What do you get overclocked?
> 
> Thank you


I got 3096 on a high bench run, get about 2900 on my 24/7 clocks. EVGA Classified 780 - 1280/1603 v1.2


----------



## malmental

OMG.....
NERDS ON HEX....










420 420 420 420 420 420 .........


----------



## Booty Warrior

Any of you water coolers in here willing to part ways with your reference 780 shrouds? I want to try a bit of custom paint work, but it turns out that PNY frowns upon such "modifications"







.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You mean temp or gpu usage, for temp keep it below 85ish don't push it to get too hot cuz you ate very limited on air. Gpu usage is fine some games will pysh it more in certain scenes like metro.


Nah I mean what's up with my power target.
Since that is what the screenshot displays and not the GPU-usage.

With your Rev 2-BIOS I had 115 percent with those settings but now it's 75-80 percent.
The thing is that I'm suspecting that the power% is incorrect and that I'm actually running the card at a very high TDP and I'm worried that the card would fry because of that.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone using these blocks on their 780's (XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Waterblock) and if so how good are they,also whats the best waterblocks for the reference 780's and why....?


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anyone using these blocks on their 780's (XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Waterblock) and if so how good are they,also whats the best waterblocks for the reference 780's and why....?


I went with the XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Waterblock. Not sure how good they are compared to the others on the market but i'm playing Resident Evil 6 at the moment with a oc of 1189core/3504mem and 1.212mV max temp is about 45 idles at 27.


----------



## Sheyster

I just ordered an EVGA hi-flow bracket for my reference 780. When I get it I'll post a mini-review with temps right before and right after installation at 1202 MHz running Valley.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm yeh i'm curious about that as well.

Can't wait for my coldzero backplate and Corsair 800D to arrive.


----------



## tinuz97

4c6f766520796f7520677579732020616e64207468652062696f73


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Nah I mean what's up with my power target.
> Since that is what the screenshot displays and not the GPU-usage.
> 
> With your Rev 2-BIOS I had 115 percent with those settings but now it's 75-80 percent.
> The thing is that I'm suspecting that the power% is incorrect and that I'm actually running the card at a very high TDP and I'm worried that the card would fry because of that.


Omg, im not going there again. Use search option to find it. It has been explained before.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Omg, im not going there again. Use search option to find it. It has been explained before.


Ehm, sorry I guess?

I just thought that I had a unique "problem" but I guess that's not the case then.
I've searched a bit now but I can't find that explanation, the thread is 971 pages long after all.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just ordered an EVGA hi-flow bracket for my reference 780. When I get it I'll post a mini-review with temps right before and right after installation at 1202 MHz running Valley.


I installed one over the weekend. My temps dropped ~4-5c on load. Not too shabby.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I installed one over the weekend. My temps dropped ~4-5c on load. Not too shabby.


Wow, really?

That's a cheap "upgrade" if that's true. Is it easy to install a new bracket and does it void the warranty of a card?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Nah I mean what's up with my power target.
> Since that is what the screenshot displays and not the GPU-usage.
> 
> With your Rev 2-BIOS I had 115 percent with those settings but now it's 75-80 percent.
> The thing is that I'm suspecting that the power% is incorrect and that I'm actually running the card at a very high TDP and I'm worried that the card would fry because of that.


If you're using his rev3 BIOS with a reference 780, the power target is indeed set at 340,000mw (I verified this).

Basically don't worry about power target if you're using the rev3 BIOS...







You don't need to do anything in AB or Precision with that slider.

If you're really worried about frying your card that much, you should not be using a modded BIOS, if only for your own peace of mind.
.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're using his rev3 BIOS with a reference 780, the power target is indeed set at 340,000mw (I verified this).
> 
> Basically don't worry about power target if you're using the rev3 BIOS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to do anything in AB or Precision with that slider.


Ok, but the thing is just that my power-headroom has increased dramatically going from the rev 2-BIOS.

With the rev 2-BIOS my power target was constantly sitting at 115% with overclocks above 1176MHz/6800MHz resulting in major throttling but with the rev 3-BIOS my power target reaches max 80% with clocks above 1.2GHz and my card doesn't throttle at all.

I find it very amazing that a BIOS-update could do this, I thought that my card was bottlenecked by it's components on the PCB which couldn't give it the power that it needed but apparently it can?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I installed one over the weekend. My temps dropped ~4-5c on load. Not too shabby.


That is REALLY good! I hope my results are that good!









I'm also considering replacing the TIM with Prolimatech PK-3. Anyone done this on a reference 780, and if yes, what were the results?


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silkzim*
> 
> The Galaxy HOF have dual bios settings ? I remember they announce the card with the dual bios feature...there's indeed ?


It's a single BIOS, no dual on this model.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I went with the XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Waterblock. Not sure how good they are compared to the others on the market but i'm playing Resident Evil 6 at the moment with a oc of 1189core/3504mem and 1.212mV max temp is about 45 idles at 27.


Out of curiosity, since you are water cooling your GTX 780 why haven't you OC'd higher than that. That seems quite low especially since software voltage control is now possible.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ok, but the thing is just that my power-headroom has increased dramatically going from the rev 2-BIOS.
> 
> With the rev 2-BIOS my power target was constantly sitting at 115% with overclocks above 1176MHz/6800MHz resulting in major throttling but with the rev 3-BIOS my power target reaches max 80% with clocks above 1.2GHz and my card doesn't throttle at all.
> 
> I find it very amazing that a BIOS-update could do this, I thought that my card was bottlenecked by it's components on the PCB which couldn't give it the power that it needed but apparently it can?


Obviously the rev3 BIOS is not the same as the rev2 BIOS. He made quite a few changes.

Don't worry about power target so much! He's set it up to where you don't need to be concerned with it. Your main concern should be vcore and temps, that's it.


----------



## malmental

Razor 116 - might be his max clock on stock BIOS...


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Obviously the rev3 BIOS is not the same as the rev2 BIOS. He made quite a few changes.
> 
> Don't worry about power target so much! He's set it up to where you don't need to be concerned with it. Your main concern should be vcore and temps, that's it.


I guess so









Speaking of Vcore, what voltage do you use when you're *gaming*? Do you use 1.212V or do you just OC it a little bit and use the stock-voltage?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> I guess so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Vcore, what voltage do you use when you're *gaming*? Do you use 1.212V or do you just OC it a little bit and use the stock-voltage?


It depends on the game. If it's a Source game (CS:GO/CS:S/TF2/Dota2 -- all CPU bound) I use stock voltage at 1150 MHz. For BF3 I run 1202 MHz at 1200mv. I also use a custom fan curve in AB to keep temps in check.


----------



## Jodiuh

Seeing FarCry 3 recommended as a good stability test. Is Blood Dragon just as good?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Seeing FarCry 3 recommended as a good stability test. Is Blood Dragon just as good?


only played blood dragon on a awful half dead hd6850 lol, my titans were all out of commission at the time i was playing that game, it chugged along at an amazing 15 fps.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It depends on the game. If it's a Source game (CS:GO/CS:S/TF2/Dota2 -- all CPU bound) I use stock voltage at 1150 MHz. For BF3 I run 1202 MHz at 1200mv. I also use a custom fan curve in AB to keep temps in check.


Okay









Holy mother of GPU's, look at what my little reference-card baby produced (1241MHz/6800MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Wow, really?
> 
> That's a cheap "upgrade" if that's true. Is it easy to install a new bracket and does it void the warranty of a card?


It's pretty easy. There's 3 screws and the four standoff thingies to unscrew and that's it.

Voiding the warranty depends on your manufacturer I'd guess, but as long as you keep the original bracket you can always just swap it back before an RMA.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Seeing FarCry 3 recommended as a good stability test. Is Blood Dragon just as good?


far cry 3 is slightly more demanding than blood dragon


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

How is the OC potential of a reference 780?

Also anyone using non reference 780s in SLI?


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> How is the OC potential of a reference 780?
> 
> Also anyone using non reference 780s in SLI?


Well, I don't know if my reference card is the average GTX 780 but you can look at what my max-OC seems to be in Heaven 4.0 in post number 9724 if you click the spoiler.
That is 1241MHz on the core and 6800MHz on the memory.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> How is the OC potential of a reference 780?
> 
> Also anyone using non reference 780s in SLI?


oc potential of the reference cards really comes down to silicon lottery, ive seen some that cant break 1200, and ive seen (not many) some break the 1400 mark on their reference cards.

I have two 780 classifieds in sli, and they are awesome







but hard as hell to get the support screw into the 900D i have them in, was considering putting them in my STH10 instead so i wouldnt have to break my fingers to get those screws in lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you so much for the answers guys

+rep 

One last thing. My titan at 6gb of vram I have no issues in the vram department at all.

How about 3GB of vram in the 780 with a 1440p resolution?

How are the latest games holding out? ANyone hitting the vram wall?


----------



## szeged

only game i have tried on my 780s is metroLL at 2560x1440, all settings 100% maxxed out, only hit 2.2gb of vram, ill try crysis3 today and see how it goes. So far my titans vram on crysis3 is bugging out and hitting 5.8gb vram used instantly


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> How is the OC potential of a reference 780?
> 
> Also anyone using non reference 780s in SLI?


With my reference cards in sli and can hit 1215/1202,highest temps so far has been 71c on stock bios,so its safe to say non reference cards will do even better,but it also depends if you or on air or watercooled and the case you use will also be a plus-minus....With skyn3ts bios it opens up even alot more....


----------



## Little Big Alex

Hey does flashing your GPUs BIOS, void the warranty? If so, could it be flashed back without them knowing?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Hey does flashing your GPUs BIOS, void the warranty? If so, could it be flashed back without them knowing?


Yes it can void the warranty. Not sure how they would know but I am guessing there could be a record on when the last time the bios was updated (???)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Hey does flashing your GPUs BIOS, void the warranty? If so, could it be flashed back without them knowing?


yes it voids warranty, but if you have evga for your gpu, i dont think they really mind, ive rma'd broken titans with modded bios with no problems from them.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive rma'd broken titan*s* with modded bios with no problems from them.










Guess you're getting your money's worth...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @Malmental (or anyone else who knows). What does your wind force 780 get on Valley 1.0 1080p HD preset with stock clocks? How about an evga SC 780. I am debating selling my SLi 760s and getting a single 780. My 760s do 3000/72fps. What do you get overclocked?
> 
> Thank you


I would personally stick with SLI 760's over a single 780/titan. It's been pretty heavily documented that dual 670's/760's are more powerful then a single 780/titan.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you're getting your money's worth...


i usually buy used cards, for around 200 bucks less than new ones







i know a lot of them are probably going to have problems with them, and thats why theyre going so cheap, but im willing to wait the extra couple weeks it takes to rma to save some money









not all are like that though, my highest clocking titan at 1.3v+ is a used one, and its the best out of all my titans.


----------



## CattleCorn

Can someone post a stock BIOS for an eVGA 780 reference card? I have lost my backup and need to do some testing.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Can someone post a stock BIOS for an eVGA 780 reference card? I have lost my backup and need to do some testing.


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780


Thanks!


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> only game i have tried on my 780s is metroLL at 2560x1440, all settings 100% maxxed out, only hit 2.2gb of vram, ill try crysis3 today and see how it goes. So far my titans vram on crysis3 is bugging out and hitting 5.8gb vram used instantly


My modded Crysis 2 hits 2.8 gbs. I've hit the limit in modded Skyrim.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> My modded Crysis 2 hits 2.8 gbs. I've hit the limit in modded Skyrim.


how are you monitoring your gpu usage/ %s in skyrim? every time i try to use afterburner or precisionX it crashes the game


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how are you monitoring your gpu usage/ %s in skyrim? every time i try to use afterburner or precisionX it crashes the game


It's the OSD(steam or the GPU monitoring program) imo. Try and turning that off and using a secondary display to monitor the graphs.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how are you monitoring your gpu usage/ %s in skyrim? every time i try to use afterburner or precisionX it crashes the game


You can try GPUZ:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrrider*
> 
> I went with the XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 Waterblock. Not sure how good they are compared to the others on the market but i'm playing Resident Evil 6 at the moment with a oc of 1189core/3504mem and 1.212mV max temp is about 45 idles at 27.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thx for the reply man....


----------



## voozers

So I have issues with SLI again. It feels like more often than not using SLi results in the NVIDIA Kernel Driver error where everything freezes and it says that the driver stopped working. Going into single gpu never has this problem so I'm fairly certain its SLI. This time it's Garry's Mod. It's also happened to me in Bioshock 2 and Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army. Is SLI stable for you guys as well or is it just me? I'm running the latest 327 drivers. I don't want my second gpu to be there for decoration.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> So I have issues with SLI again. It feels like more often than not using SLi results in the NVIDIA Kernel Driver error where everything freezes and it says that the driver stopped working. Going into single gpu never has this problem so I'm fairly certain its SLI. This time it's Garry's Mod. It's also happened to me in Bioshock 2 and Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army. Is SLI stable for you guys as well or is it just me? I'm running the latest 327 drivers. I don't want my second gpu to be there for decoration.


Havnt played gary's mod or bioshock 2,however i did play bioshock infinite without any problems with sli so could be because they are older games that needs patches,sniper elite v2 & elite zombies always crashed my cards,sometimes after 10min and other times after an hour,again could be that they need to patch the game to fix the problem,if you go on youtube you will see people having similar problems with different cards,and it could also be that nvidia needs to fix the sli profile for some games....


----------



## skyn3t

what up here...

for those wordering how the new vbios is doing, here are some BF3 game play 22 minutes gameplay

1202Mhz /+300 M @ 1.2v


----------



## Imprezzion

Utterly useless GPU usage








Half the time it's so low yer clocks stay at ~900Mhz.

Run it with a single card if ya got the time for that, probably more interesting for most of us.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Havnt played gary's mod or bioshock 2,however i did play bioshock infinite without any problems with sli so could be because they are older games that needs patches,sniper elite v2 & elite zombies always crashed my cards,sometimes after 10min and other times after an hour,again could be that they need to patch the game to fix the problem,if you go on youtube you will see people having similar problems with different cards,and it could also be that nvidia needs to fix the sli profile for some games....


Yea it's weird and a hassle to keep closing programs to disable/renable sli. I feel like Sniper Elite should work since it came out last year but its no AAA title.


----------



## NateST

I wish I could get Skyn3ts GPU usage on BF3, second card is on loan to a friend anyway though. If the R9D290 or whatever isn't as good as speculation, there is going to be a classified coming my way very shortly.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I wish I could get Skyn3ts GPU usage on BF3, second card is on loan to a friend anyway though. If the R9D290 or whatever isn't as good as speculation, there is going to be a classified coming my way very shortly.


im expecting a surge in 780 and titan sales if amd doesnt pull through, and if the benchs are fake lol.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im expecting a surge in 780 and titan sales if amd doesnt pull through, and if the benchs are fake lol.


I can't wait honestly, words will be eaten either way, it's going to be great. But yeah I might sell my reference 780s and grab two classies...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what up here...
> 
> for those wordering how the new vbios is doing, here are some BF3 game play 22 minutes gameplay
> 
> 1202Mhz /+300 M @ 1.2v


How are you getting your gpu usage that high in bf3,come on share your secret....When i play 64 player maps my usage is in the 70's....


----------



## strykerr1

What's an average scores for valley? Just curious


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> What's an average scores for valley? Just curious


About 1400 at stock settings and above 1600 if you OC very high. (In Heaven 4.0)


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> About 1400 at stock settings and above 1600 if you OC very high.


valley 1.0 right in ultra with 8x ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How are you getting your gpu usage that high in bf3,come on share your secret....When i play 64 player maps my usage is in the 70's....


higher resolution probably


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> What's an average scores for valley? Just curious


Probably around 2,300~2,600 (??)


----------



## strykerr1

this is what im getting stock


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> 
> 
> this is what im getting stock


How much does your 780 boost to? I have the same score but its at 1137Mhz core.


----------



## strykerr1

I'll have to check in the am I just shut my comp off. I never checked in the stock bios (btw I have a lightning if that makes a difference I was curious to the average 780 score) and on ln2 I manged aroun 3000 I think was my best with a core of 1296 /1606.


----------



## malmental

I'm not going Radeon regardless how good this upcoming card is and if it does indeed match a Titan in performance.
never again with a Intel based rig will I ever go Radeon again.
not plan on doing another AMD build either so Radeon not even APU is in my future plans..

just straight NO..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not going Radeon regardless how good this upcoming card is and if it does indeed match a Titan in performance.
> never again with a Intel based rig will I ever go Radeon again.
> not plan on doing another AMD build either so Radeon not even APU is in my future plans..
> 
> just straight NO..


Ya I am going to stick with the 780. My radeon system will be PS4.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> valley 1.0 right in ultra with 8x ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Probably around 2,300~2,600 (??)


Oh crap, I thought that you meant Heaven 4.0









I just did a quick test-run in Valley with the ExtremeHD-preset and my score was 3075 with 1228MHz/6800MHz.
Valley seemed a bit more unstable than Heaven 4.0 so I had to turn down the core clock to 1228MHz from 1241MHz.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not going Radeon regardless how good this upcoming card is and if it does indeed match a Titan in performance.
> never again with a Intel based rig will I ever go Radeon again.
> not plan on doing another AMD build either so Radeon not even APU is in my future plans..
> 
> just straight NO..
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I am going to stick with the 780. My radeon system will be PS4.
Click to expand...

you got your problem sorted now, you good..?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you got your problem sorted now, you good..?


For the most part.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you got your problem sorted now, you good..?
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part.
Click to expand...

so the 780 is no longer crashing all your games.?
you can PM if you wish.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Probably around 2,300~2,600 (??)




This is with a titan but its equivalent to a [email protected]@400mhz mem!
Skyn3t had this score beaten for half a frame!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not going Radeon regardless how good this upcoming card is and if it does indeed match a Titan in performance.
> never again with a Intel based rig will I ever go Radeon again.
> not plan on doing another AMD build either so Radeon not even APU is in my future plans..
> 
> just straight NO..


And we´re 2 already...
straight NO too!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not going Radeon regardless how good this upcoming card is and if it does indeed match a Titan in performance.
> never again with a Intel based rig will I ever go Radeon again.
> not plan on doing another AMD build either so Radeon not even APU is in my future plans..
> 
> just straight NO..
> 
> 
> 
> And we´re 2 already...
> straight NO too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

great minds bruddah....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> great minds bruddah....


Military thinking!








We´re two of a kind!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

Replacing the Titan with MSI 780...



I should have it on Thursday. Latest on Friday

Comes with Borderlands 2, Splinter's Cell, New Batman Game, Metro Last Light.

Great bundle if you ask me. I only have BL2 from that list.

I think this bundle is specific to MSI.

Also I am not opting for a non reference cooler due to possible SLI heat issues in the future.


----------



## malmental

keeping the Titan or you sold it, why the move from that to the 780.?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> keeping the Titan or you sold it, why the move from that to the 780.?


Selling it in a few hours actually. If the buyer changes heart, than I already have a 2nd buyer lined up.

Moving to 780 From Titan will get me some money. Also I was thinking of going Titan SLI but 780 SLI is cost friendly. I can save around $400 with this route and have a similar performance to Titan SLI with 780 SLI.

I am thinking that 3GB Vram will be enough for a 1440p screen.

Also selling GPUs such as Titan is very very difficult in Turkey after sometime. GPUs such as 770,780 are easier to sell.

Titan is already a niche product and it is triple niche here in Turkey.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a titan but its equivalent to a [email protected]@400mhz mem!
> Skyn3t had this score beaten for half a frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Holy moley!

It's questionable if you get what you pay for though








But you don't really buy a Titan for 1080p/1440/1600p, you buy it for multi-monitor!


----------



## malmental

iARDAs, logical..... I like where your head is at..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> iARDAs, logical..... I like where your head is at..


Thanks buddy


----------



## alancsalt

Why did he do it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I think I am leaving the club for financial reasons. New baby on the way and 780 SLI will be cheaper than Titan SLI
> 
> I am selling my Titan and getting a 780 and a bit cash. And will add a 2nd 780 next to it instead of the Titan. I can save up to $400 this route and having a similar performance to Titan SLI with 780 SLI...
> 
> I will miss the Titan though


----------



## Maximus Knight

Wow my best is 1342 in heaven. 1200p maxed out full screen. Leadtek 780, •_• 1100'ish. So far from 1300 let alone 1400 lol!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Why did he do it?


Oh yeah and there is that..

The baby


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh yeah and there is that..
> 
> The baby


Congrats dude!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Holy moley!
> 
> It's questionable if you get what you pay for though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't really buy a Titan for 1080p/1440/1600p, you buy it for multi-monitor!


Sure is, 3559x1920 (bezel corrected)@120hz (3x27") Titan [email protected](gaming only)









Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Congrats dude!


Thanks buddy


----------



## KarateF22

Is getting up to 1241 MHz on 1.212 mV, game and benchmark stable, pretty good on a reference PNY? Unfortunately my memory clock only goes up to +324 offset before OC Scanner starts to get artifacts so no 7 MHz for me, but eh, thats the silicon lottery for ya.

My GPU holds around 79-80C in Furmark going full blast.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> How are you getting your gpu usage that high in bf3,come on share your secret....When i play 64 player maps my usage is in the 70's....


No secret here I just use the same vbios like everyone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> higher resolution probably


Yup, 1440p here and everything on ultra








My CrossOver has been stunish since day one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Why did he do it?


Cuz he wants to bite the apple


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Is getting up to 1241 MHz on 1.212 mV, game and benchmark stable, pretty good on a reference PNY? Unfortunately my memory clock only goes up to +324 offset before OC Scanner starts to get artifacts so no 7 MHz for me, but eh, thats the silicon lottery for ya.
> 
> My GPU holds around 79-80C in Furmark going full blast.


Why did you use fumark? It is has know a burning gpu , it was used in old days. Get a 3Dmark , heaven, valley, catzilla, kombustor anything but no fumark.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Why did you use fumark? It is has know a burning gpu , it was used in old days. Get a 3Dmark , heaven, valley, catzilla, kombustor anything but no fumark.


Even Kombustor is rarely used anymore. It's all about 3DMark (Firestrike), Valley 1.0 and Heaven 4.0 these days if you want a decent stability test. Some people also recommend the Far Cry 3 game itself, since it apparently beats up a GPU pretty good.

Personally, I will run 3DMark and Valley, then game with BF3 on Ultra/4X MSAA/HBAO on for an hour. If it passes all that, it's stable.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Even Kombustor is rarely used anymore. It's all about 3DMark (Firestrike), Valley 1.0 and Heaven 4.0 these days if you want a decent stability test. Some people also recommend the Far Cry 3 game itself, since it apparently beats up a GPU pretty good.
> 
> Personally, I will run 3DMark and Valley, then game with BF3 on Ultra/4X MSAA/HBAO on for an hour. If it passes all that, it's stable.


So far I've found BL2 to be the more strenuous and or picky about clocks depending on how you want to put it. I don't have FC3 but I hear that's also one that works well if you're looking at actual game stability.


----------



## Galaxy

I've been discussing the issue of custom BIOS support with the rest of the team over here, and I'm interested to know where you guys are seeing that eVGA will allow cards with custom BIOS to be sent in for RMA replacement.

According to an eVGA rep:
"Flashing a BIOS not provided directly from EVGA would fall under modifications:
•The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1699413&mpage=1&print=true

Also their official warranty policy regarding firmware mods is pretty much identical to ours:
"•The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/

By the way, I'm only stating these facts for the sake of clarification and am in no way passing judgement on any 780 HOF cases currently in process, which are all being handled with special consideration. If eVGA is indeed replacing cards with custom BIOS that have not been restored to original condition, they're either A) unaware the custom BIOS is there or B) making special exceptions for special circumstances, which is certainly nothing unusual for us either.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> I've been discussing the issue of custom BIOS support with the rest of the team over here, and I'm interested to know where you guys are seeing that eVGA will allow cards with custom BIOS to be sent in for RMA replacement.
> 
> According to an eVGA rep:
> "Flashing a BIOS not provided directly from EVGA would fall under modifications:
> •The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1699413&mpage=1&print=true
> 
> Also their official warranty policy regarding firmware mods is pretty much identical to ours:
> "•The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
> http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/
> 
> By the way, I'm only stating these facts for the sake of clarification and am in no way passing judgement on any 780 HOF cases currently in process, which are all being handled with special consideration. If eVGA is indeed replacing cards with custom BIOS that have not been restored to original condition, they're either A) unaware the custom BIOS is there or B) making special exceptions for special circumstances, which is certainly nothing unusual for us either.


I would think most of the time(and this is just my guess) that is A. and sometimes potentially B.
Most people are less than honest or at the least would omit that information when submitting it for RMA.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would think most of the time(and this is just my guess) that is A. and sometimes potentially B.
> Most people are less than honest or at the least would omit that information when submitting it for RMA.


I think either one of two situations happens when someone RMA's a flashed card:

1) The card works, but is unstable/artifacting/etc. In this case it is probably still flashable by the end user prior to being RMA'd. Any smart owner would re-flash the original BIOS in this case.

2) The card is dead and can't be flashed. In these cases EVGA probably does not check for BIOS flashes. These cases where the card is completely dead and has a flashed BIOS installed are probably very rare and not worth their time to investigate.

I would also venture to guess that if it's a reference nVidia card, it will probably just get sent back to nVidia after just a simple inspection for physical damage, which is typically not covered under warranty.

This is all just IMHO of course, but it makes sense.


----------



## Sheyster

......... double post


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think either one of two situations happens when someone RMA's a flashed card:
> 
> 1) The card works, but is unstable/artifacting/etc. In this case it is probably still flashable by the end user prior to being RMA'd. Any smart owner would re-flash the original BIOS in this case.
> 
> 2) The card is dead and can't be flashed. In these cases EVGA probably does not check for BIOS flashes. These cases where the card is completely dead and has a flashed BIOS installed are probably very rare and not worth their time to investigate.
> 
> This is all just IMHO of course, but it makes sense.


It definitely tracks. Great avatar bro.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> I've been discussing the issue of custom BIOS support with the rest of the team over here, and I'm interested to know where you guys are seeing that eVGA will allow cards with custom BIOS to be sent in for RMA replacement.
> 
> According to an eVGA rep:
> "Flashing a BIOS not provided directly from EVGA would fall under modifications:
> •The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1699413&mpage=1&print=true
> 
> Also their official warranty policy regarding firmware mods is pretty much identical to ours:
> "•The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
> http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/
> 
> By the way, I'm only stating these facts for the sake of clarification and am in no way passing judgement on any 780 HOF cases currently in process, which are all being handled with special consideration. If eVGA is indeed replacing cards with custom BIOS that have not been restored to original condition, they're either A) unaware the custom BIOS is there or B) making special exceptions for special circumstances, which is certainly nothing unusual for us either.


ive rma'd 3 titans with evga now, all had custom bios, never heard a word from them. One was completely dead, wouldnt spin on at all, the other two were just artifacting like crazy at stock everything. I wish i could provide more info, but really thats all i got lol.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Hey could anyone here help me BIOS flash the second graphics card in my system? Skyn3t did it over teamspeak the other day for me but he's offline atm.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> I've been discussing the issue of custom BIOS support with the rest of the team over here, and I'm interested to know where you guys are seeing that eVGA will allow cards with custom BIOS to be sent in for RMA replacement.
> 
> According to an eVGA rep:
> "Flashing a BIOS not provided directly from EVGA would fall under modifications:
> •The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1699413&mpage=1&print=true
> 
> Also their official warranty policy regarding firmware mods is pretty much identical to ours:
> "•The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
> http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/
> 
> By the way, I'm only stating these facts for the sake of clarification and am in no way passing judgement on any 780 HOF cases currently in process, which are all being handled with special consideration. If eVGA is indeed replacing cards with custom BIOS that have not been restored to original condition, they're either A) unaware the custom BIOS is there or B) making special exceptions for special circumstances, which is certainly nothing unusual for us either.


For dual BIOS cards:
http://www.evga.com/articles/00767/
"A secondary BIOS allows you to experiment with custom BIOSes without risk of breaking the card..."


----------



## malmental




----------



## Little Big Alex

I'm going to send mine back to be RMA'd but it has a different BIOS version than the original. Should i flash it back to the original?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I'm going to send mine back to be RMA'd but it has a different BIOS version than the original. Should i flash it back to the original?


flash it back to original just in case..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I'm going to send mine back to be RMA'd but it has a different BIOS version than the original. Should i flash it back to the original?


Yes.









EDIT-- mal beat me to it...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I'm going to send mine back to be RMA'd but it has a different BIOS version than the original. Should i flash it back to the original?


do it just incase, i sent my titans back on modded bios, but thats cuz i couldnt get into the command prompt to flash back.


----------



## malmental

ninja'd...


----------



## Little Big Alex

Thanks for the advice, guys!


----------



## Little Big Alex

Also I still have the option to return the card to the shop that i bought it from(Ebuyer.com). Should i send it to them or to EVGA?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Why did you use fumark? It is has know a burning gpu , it was used in old days. Get a 3Dmark , heaven, valley, catzilla, kombustor anything but no fumark.


I use heaven to test stability, OC Scanner to check for artifacts and furmark to see how high the temp goes. Furmark is still useful for getting your card hot and ensuring it cannot get too hot.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Also I still have the option to return the card to the shop that i bought it from(Ebuyer.com). Should i send it to them or to EVGA?


If Ebuyer.com gives you a straight away replacement go for it otherwise return it to EVGA, they have 5 star RMA service!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I use heaven to test stability, OC Scanner to check for artifacts and furmark to see how high the temp goes. Furmark is still useful for getting your card hot and ensuring it cannot get too hot.


It gets your card hot alright, if you could measure the VRM temps during a furmark run your neck hairs would stand up!!!








The amperage drawn during a furmark test is way above any game can at this time! Use instead 3dmark11 its pretty heavy on the card, ive seen loads on the VRM´s in the 45Amps each phase, so in a maximum of 60 Amps per inductor i would say it lheats up pretty well your card!
Stay away from furmark as it loads unrealistically your cards power delivery system!

Just my 2 cents

Ed


----------



## xrrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Out of curiosity, since you are water cooling your GTX 780 why haven't you OC'd higher than that. That seems quite low especially since software voltage control is now possible.


It does oc allot higher than that in benchmarks. Ive had the core up to 1254 but the higher the core goes the more unstable the mem becomes. My target for the mem was 7000MHz because the quicker the mem the smoother and more fluid the frame rate looks when playing in 3d vision or at 120. Unfortunately 1254 was not game stable with these mem speeds so i cranked it back to 1189 for 100% stability. This card rips through most games at these clocks anyway. When i get round to playing Crysis 3 and Metro LL i might need to re oc it.
Ive not been keeping up with this thread recently and i'm not to sure what software voltage control is and if it will work and be safe to use on a reference 780?


----------



## iARDAs

So the guy I wanted to sell my Titan here in my city bailed out so I agreed the sale with someone from a different city. I got the money and everything. But I will get the 780 2 days later.

I want to make sure that the buyer gets my Titan, and it works flawlessly.

I would hate to order a 780 and than see my Titan being returned for a weird reason.


----------



## Dangur

I want to flash my ref evga 780, which vbios should I use?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So the guy I wanted to sell my Titan here in my city bailed out so I agreed the sale with someone from a different city. I got the money and everything. But I will get the 780 2 days later.
> 
> I want to make sure that the buyer gets my Titan, and it works flawlessly.
> 
> I would hate to order a 780 and than see my Titan being returned for a weird reason.


that happened to me with a 8350 i sold, i made a video of me packing it perfectly, marking the box on the tape to show it wasnt opened by the time i shipped it, got the money, bought some things with the money, 3 days late, the guy shows me a picture of the 8350 with all the pins bent and thermal paste all over it, and tried to say i sent it like that, good thing the 8350 never once had thermal paste on it because i never used that particular one lol, showed ebay the movie, kept my money and hes stuck with a broken 8350, im assuming he dropped it then was like...uhhh..it arrived like this!


----------



## untitled

OT: Anyone here play league of legends? I have a code for a "League of Legends Champion" from best buy (I have no idea what that is, or if it's in anyway valuable), and I have no intentions of ever playing this game. Anyone want it?

I would put it in the freebie section, but I'm not eligible to make a thread there.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that happened to me with a 8350 i sold, i made a video of me packing it perfectly, marking the box on the tape to show it wasnt opened by the time i shipped it, got the money, bought some things with the money, 3 days late, the guy shows me a picture of the 8350 with all the pins bent and thermal paste all over it, and tried to say i sent it like that, good thing the 8350 never once had thermal paste on it because i never used that particular one lol, showed ebay the movie, kept my money and hes stuck with a broken 8350, im assuming he dropped it then was like...uhhh..it arrived like this!


Yeah that kind of things are scary. I am shipping the product tomorrow. The buyer is a well known member of a reputable Turkish forum but you never know. Once I sold a GTX 670 Windforce edition. It was in mint condition, but the guy who got it (also a reputable buyer) said that one of the 3 fans were making an incredible noise. However there is a chance that the product might be damaged in the shipping process. SO I ended up refunding 50 bucks to him.

That's why I wanted to give the Titan to the guy in my city but he bailed out. Now I sold my Titan from a site that is similar to ebay but Turkish. I will send the GPU tomorrow, he will get it on Thursday, and as soon as he authorizes the payment I will place the order for the 780. I don't mind recieving the money 1-2 days later.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that happened to me with a 8350 i sold, i made a video of me packing it perfectly, marking the box on the tape to show it wasnt opened by the time i shipped it, got the money, bought some things with the money, 3 days late, the guy shows me a picture of the 8350 with all the pins bent and thermal paste all over it, and tried to say i sent it like that, good thing the 8350 never once had thermal paste on it because i never used that particular one lol, showed ebay the movie, kept my money and hes stuck with a broken 8350, im assuming he dropped it then was like...uhhh..it arrived like this!


That is my number one fear I want to sell my 7970's but hell I can't trust someone to goof them up and try to hold me accountable for their lack of knowing better


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> OT: Anyone here play league of legends? I have a code for a "League of Legends Champion" from best buy (I have no idea what that is, or if it's in anyway valuable), and I have no intentions of ever playing this game. Anyone want it?
> 
> I would put it in the freebie section, but I'm not eligible to make a thread there.


Sure send me the code i'll take it


----------



## Thoth420

Just saying in the past years I have sold three GPU's none were what I would call cheap. 6970(locally craigslist), 770 and a 7970(both on ebay and the 770 was my first ever ebay sale).
Never had a complaint or anything.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> I want to flash my ref evga 780, which vbios should I use?


First page! Choose the one appropriate for your cards!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## KarateF22

How would you guys rate this for a reference GTX 780 overclocked to 1241?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1273786

Processor is also overclocked to 4.1 GHz, though it supposedly never ramped up that much during the benchmark.... odd...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> How would you guys rate this for a reference GTX 780 overclocked to 1241?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1273786
> 
> Processor is also overclocked to 4.1 GHz, though it supposedly never ramped up that much during the benchmark.... odd...


'

good score

but you still nee to beat me







this was with my old 3770k, I still have no score on my 4770k on single run.

FIRE STRIKE 10372


----------



## KarateF22

my CPU never even broke its stock clock speed, I don't think the CPU is much of a factor in the slightest.

My memory clock is also a bit tragic in that pushing it past +324 results in OC Scanner picking up artifacts...









Was your score a game stable score or a maximum performance score?


----------



## coelacanth

Just got a second GTX 780 SC ACX and a Classified. Time to play around.

Family picture. Big brother hanging out with little twin brothers.

I'm probably going to keep the 780 SCs in SLI as my "daily driver." I will probably sell the Classy but wanted to see what it can do first. Elpida memory on this Classy.


----------



## valkeriefire

What are the odds that any given 780 will overclock to 1150mhz on boost and stay there daily gaming? Is that common, or rare? I've done some reading, and it seems 1150mhz is the magic number I would need to reach in order for a 780 to match my SLi 760s on Valley.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What are the odds that any given 780 will overclock to 1150mhz on boost and stay there daily gaming? Is that common, or rare? I've done some reading, and it seems 1150mhz is the magic number I would need to reach in order for a 780 to match my SLi 760s on Valley.


Its pretty easy to hit 1150mhz. Even my crappy clocking one will do 1150mhz on stock volts.


----------



## KarateF22

1150 can be done without overvolting as long as you increase your power target to 106%. Almost all 780s can get that high with ease. I would also consider a custom fan curve to keep your card temperature below 85.


----------



## scyy

Hey skyn3t, I had a quick question about the v3 benching bios for 440w. The only card you have listed is EVGA 780 ACX, would this work properly with stock EVGA 780s?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> 1150 can be done without overvolting as long as you increase your power target to 106%. Almost all 780s can get that high with ease. I would also consider a custom fan curve to keep your card temperature below 85.


Both of mine won't. I think it's highly optimistic to think that it's going to boost over 200mhz over stock without voltage increase. If you go +38mv on the stock BIOS however you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, I had a quick question about the v3 benching bios for 440w. The only card you have listed is EVGA 780 ACX, would this work properly with stock EVGA 780s?


you may find the fan curve low a bit but other than that work's good.

Edited no non I already have a SC version in the front page but not with the 440w


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, I had a quick question about the v3 benching bios for 440w. The only card you have listed is EVGA 780 ACX, would this work properly with stock EVGA 780s?


The question at hand is: Do you really need it? [email protected],3v you´ll have 338,5 A, that means almost 43A per each VRM´s phase in your stock 780, are you on water or planning to do some benches with LN2 or DICE?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Both of mine won't. I think it's highly optimistic to think that it's going to boost over 200mhz over stock without voltage increase. If you go +38mv on the stock BIOS however you shouldn't have any issues.


My stock bios would set voltage to 1149 at 106% power target, which should be plenty for hitting 1150 MHz.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What are the odds that any given 780 will overclock to 1150mhz on boost and stay there daily gaming? Is that common, or rare? I've done some reading, and it seems 1150mhz is the magic number I would need to reach in order for a 780 to match my SLi 760s on Valley.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What are the odds that any given 780 will overclock to 1150mhz on boost and stay there daily gaming? Is that common, or rare? I've done some reading, and it seems 1150mhz is the magic number I would need to reach in order for a 780 to match my SLi 760s on Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty easy to hit 1150mhz. Even my crappy clocking one will do 1150mhz on stock volts.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> 1150 can be done without overvolting as long as you increase your power target to 106%. Almost all 780s can get that high with ease. I would also consider a custom fan curve to keep your card temperature below 85.


Please do no give any FALSE expectation, just because your cards can hit 1150Mhz at stock volts does not mean others will.. this will actually lead people to believe they have a crappy card. Not all cards cando 1150Mhz at stock volts.


----------



## King4x4

Just updated my 780s to Rev3 from Rev1... Holding fine until now!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What are the odds that any given 780 will overclock to 1150mhz on boost and stay there daily gaming? Is that common, or rare? I've done some reading, and it seems 1150mhz is the magic number I would need to reach in order for a 780 to match my SLi 760s on Valley.


1192MHz on stock BIOS...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 1192MHz on stock BIOS...


You mean 1189Mhz


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

For anyone running dual cards in a water loop,whats the best configuration to run the cards in,series or parallel and why....?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey guys, how do I check the brand of my 780 memory? Like Elpida/Samsung/Hynix

Tyvm!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What are the odds that any given 780 will overclock to 1150mhz on boost and stay there daily gaming? Is that common, or rare? I've done some reading, and it seems 1150mhz is the magic number I would need to reach in order for a 780 to match my SLi 760s on Valley.


It's pretty common, but not a guarantee though. My reference 780 does 1150 or 1163 at stock volts.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> For anyone running dual cards in a water loop,whats the best configuration to run the cards in,series or parallel and why....?


I can give you my opinion. Since I started to use parallel I never saw a difference in temps between gpu at leastwith hydro copper block. Many says that HC block is restricted compared with others brands. I always used serial temls was different between gpu about 2c to 3c special on heave load, this was using koolance block, dd,heatkiller. I may not see the difference in temps in my loop because the good flow and room temp that I always have. Water temp never go above 29c. I wold say 29 for me still hoti like to see 24c below.

I may not see much difference too after I added a third rad and dual pump. Any more Info about my hardware. Check out my build BHD in my guide mod section in my sig.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hey guys, how do I check the brand of my 780 memory? Like Elpida/Samsung/Hynix
> 
> Tyvm!


You must remove the cooling chamber and look for it.


----------



## Rakunvar

I didnt even realize till I got my classy today that the Bios here were not for them and such lol..

This thread gets the most love









Would you guys say the Classy doesn't do as well on avg vs the ones that are running the V3 skyn3t's bios from here? Been absorbed into dealing with my lightning cards so didn't do as much reading into this thread till recently.

Sending back my Lightnings probably today actually. Kinda comical I don't have much cash usually till my car accident and I have 3 780 lightnings and a classy atm.. My one time in life feeling like a BALLER! lolol

Thanks again Skyn3t for all the work on all versions of the bios you've done. As you know from the Lightning thread I've been playing with them for quite awhile


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You must remove the cooling chamber and look for it.


Thank you!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakunvar*
> 
> I didnt even realize till I got my classy today that the Bios here were not for them and such lol..
> 
> This thread gets the most love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys say the Classy doesn't do as well on avg vs the ones that are running the V3 skyn3t's bios from here? Been absorbed into dealing with my lightning cards so didn't do as much reading into this thread till recently.
> 
> Sending back my Lightnings probably today actually. Kinda comical I don't have much cash usually till my car accident and I have 3 780 lightnings and a classy atm.. My one time in life feeling like a BALLER! lolol
> 
> Thanks again Skyn3t for all the work on all versions of the bios you've done. As you know from the Lightning thread I've been playing with them for quite awhile


I still got your back buddy. skyn3t vbios EVGA classified thread If any needs Titan vbios fell free to check out the Titan tread it is in the front page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Thank you!


Np


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> For anyone running dual cards in a water loop,whats the best configuration to run the cards in,series or parallel and why....?


Iv'e always done parallel. Will also be doing parallel with my tri-titan.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakunvar*
> 
> I didnt even realize till I got my classy today that the Bios here were not for them and such lol..
> 
> This thread gets the most love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys say the Classy doesn't do as well on avg vs the ones that are running the V3 skyn3t's bios from here? Been absorbed into dealing with my lightning cards so didn't do as much reading into this thread till recently.
> 
> Sending back my Lightnings probably today actually. *Kinda comical I don't have much cash usually till my car accident and I have 3 780 lightnings and a classy atm*.. My one time in life feeling like a BALLER! lolol
> 
> Thanks again Skyn3t for all the work on all versions of the bios you've done. As you know from the Lightning thread I've been playing with them for quite awhile


...Murica...

Where I come from, getting hit by a car is something bad.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> ...Murica...
> 
> Where I come from, getting hit by a car is something bad.


Here in Murica it's like winning a small lottery.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here in Murica it's like winning a small lottery.


*jelly*


----------



## Rakunvar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> ...Murica...
> 
> Where I come from, getting hit by a car is something bad.


lol yea its certainly bad for sure. Took 2 years for my family to get anything from it and still lost my job from it. Not to mention I cant work anymore due to it and my other health issues wrecking my joints. But at least I feel special for a month or so lol.. It wasn't alot that we got either but enough to help out for sure.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> ...Murica...
> 
> Where I come from, getting hit by a car is something bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here in Murica it's like winning a small lottery.


I don't know specifically how much you get in Murica but my friend got 80000kr (SEK, equals to about 1200USD) for a car accident he was involved in at the age of 9.
I think he broke an arm, passed out and was in a coma for a while but didn't get seriously injured.
Can Murica beat that?









This is just typically Swedish though because this is how Sweden works, everyone takes care of each other almost for free...
You have to really try to become homeless here because no matter how bad you behave or how bad you are at working you will always get money enough to "survive".


----------



## Maximus Knight

Try living in Singapore..?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Try living in Singapore..?


No polar bears walking the streets...sorry:cheers:


----------



## Dangur

What rev I need to stop throttling on a ref evga 780?


----------



## boldenc

Hello guys,

I want to update my issue with my dead HOF GTX780

First I would like to Thanks Galaxy Support team, the support was fast and helpful and they answered my ticket is less than 2 hours and the later replies was in less than 1 hour in the 24h.
Kent was helpful and he cared my problem, and he tried to do his best to help me and he advised me to return the card to the seller and if the seller will not accept the return, they will take another route.
Well the support is A++ and I was happy with it.

Second Tigerdirect was also really helpful and once I requested for RMA, they offered it and offered a free return shipping label. Also their support is A+ and they were really fast.

Today Tigerdirect refunded the full amount of my HOF after they received my card in less than 24h.

So the whole experience isn't bad (except I had to ship the card internationally so it cost me more $100) but I would still recommend Galaxy after I saw how their support really cared my issue and they were trying to do their best to solve my problem.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to update my issue with my dead HOF GTX780
> 
> First I would like to Thanks Galaxy Support team, the support was fast and helpful and they answered my ticket is less than 2 hours and the later replies was in less than 1 hour in the 24h.
> Kent was helpful and he cared my problem, and he tried to do his best to help me and he advised me to return the card to the seller and if the seller will not accept the return, they will take another route.
> Well the support is A++ and I was happy with it.
> 
> Second Tigerdirect was also really helpful and once I requested for RMA, they offered it and offered a free return shipping label. Also their support is A+ and they were really fast.
> 
> Today Tigerdirect refunded the full amount of my HOF after they received my card in less than 24h.
> 
> So the whole experience isn't bad (except I had to ship the card internationally so it cost me more $100) but I would still recommend Galaxy after I saw how their support really cared my issue and they were trying to do their best to solve my problem.


yay

atleast 100 bucks is cheaper than having to get a new 780 and pay for the whole thing again with new funds


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone using a reference msi 780???


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to update my issue with my dead HOF GTX780
> 
> First I would like to Thanks Galaxy Support team, the support was fast and helpful and they answered my ticket is less than 2 hours and the later replies was in less than 1 hour in the 24h.
> Kent was helpful and he cared my problem, and he tried to do his best to help me and he advised me to return the card to the seller and if the seller will not accept the return, they will take another route.
> Well the support is A++ and I was happy with it.
> 
> Second Tigerdirect was also really helpful and once I requested for RMA, they offered it and offered a free return shipping label. Also their support is A+ and they were really fast.
> 
> Today Tigerdirect refunded the full amount of my HOF after they received my card in less than 24h.
> 
> So the whole experience isn't bad (except I had to ship the card internationally so it cost me more $100) but I would still recommend Galaxy after I saw how their support really cared my issue and they were trying to do their best to solve my problem.


Good to hear it worked out for you.







Yeah, Galaxy's support has really impressed me. Fedex shows my replacement card coming in today, I'm just really hoping I don't get the same batch number I had.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You mean 1189Mhz


precision x and afterburner only read in 13 mhz increments he could still be @ 1192mhz but pre x and ab only read as 1189mhz


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> precision x and afterburner only read in 13 mhz increments he could still be @ 1192mhz but pre x and ab only read as 1189mhz


The boost table is in 13 MHz increments/steps. If it says 1192 MHz in software, it's wrong.


----------



## Imprezzion

I always thought the clockgen of the card would only do 13Mhz increments?

So, the card is actually running the real frequency?

GPU-Z reads the frequency as the set one, but the graphs report 13Mhz increments again..


----------



## Splave

Some fun on water with HOF edition 780 modded for power/thermal limits and voltage read. Block is XSPC universal.







1400/1750 for firestrike


----------



## lilchronic

ok my boost clock is 1202 if i raise offset to +153 ill be @ 1355 but precision x reads 1346, and can run vally bench mark back to back

now if i go t to +154 offset i should be at 1356 right.... and with +154 offset i cant even finish 1 loop of vally

and with those cloks pre.x and ab only read 1346mhz when in reality im @ 1355mhz


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You mean 1189Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> precision x and afterburner only read in 13 mhz increments he could still be @ 1192mhz but pre x and ab only read as 1189mhz
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> precision x and afterburner only read in 13 mhz increments he could still be @ 1192mhz but pre x and ab only read as 1189mhz
> 
> 
> 
> The boost table is in 13 MHz increments/steps. If it says 1192 MHz in software, it's wrong.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok my boost clock is 1202 if i raise offset to +153 ill be @ 1355 but precision x reads 1346, and can run vally bench mark back to back
> 
> now if i go t to +154 offset i should be at 1356 right.... and with +154 offset i cant even finish 1 loop of vally
> 
> and with those cloks pre.x and ab only read 1346mhz when in reality im @ 1355mhz


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Some fun on water with HOF edition 780 modded for power/thermal limits and voltage read. Block is XSPC universal.


Under 1.2v? 30c max?

Surely you jest.

GIVE IT HELL :|


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Good to hear it worked out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Galaxy's support has really impressed me. Fedex shows my replacement card coming in today, I'm just really hoping I don't get the same batch number I had.


We're all really looking forward to getting these cards in so we can express airmail them straight to R&D for a full examination. The strangest part on these two cases is that, according to the engineers, those chips that failed aren't even used unless you forget to plug in the aux. power cables, in which case they allow the card to boot to a message telling you to do so. It's hard to say for sure until we have the hardware to check firsthand, but all they're able to speculate for now is that a PSU issue might have caused the problem. Having such as obscure problem happen more or less simultaneously to two people on opposite sides of the earth gives plenty of merit for a full investigation, however.

My biggest interest next is to get them one of the other working cards reported to have the boost clock fluctuations so they can reproduce the problem and start work on a solution. I saw one of you guys returned your card to Newegg already, so our warehouse is calling them now to have them ship that card to us immediately. With these cards and all the feedback I've been collecting from you guys we should hopefully have more answers soon.

To all those who'v been bearing with us thus far I can't thank you guys enough for all your continued patience as we work towards a resolution as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jodiuh

Super awesome to have you here Grep! And to GPU reps on all boards. I have personally been helped tremendously by the EVGA rep here.


----------



## malmental

kissy kissy but no free hardware for you....


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> Under 1.2v? 30c max?
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> GIVE IT HELL :|


1.4vgpu


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 1.4vgpu


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> We're all really looking forward to getting these cards in so we can express airmail them straight to R&D for a full examination. The strangest part on these two cases is that, according to the engineers, those chips that failed aren't even used unless you forget to plug in the aux. power cables, in which case they allow the card to boot to a message telling you to do so. It's hard to say for sure until we have the hardware to check firsthand, but all they're able to speculate for now is that a PSU issue might have caused the problem. Having such as obscure problem happen more or less simultaneously to two people on opposite sides of the earth gives plenty of merit for a full investigation, however.
> 
> My biggest interest next is to get them one of the other working cards reported to have the boost clock fluctuations so they can reproduce the problem and start work on a solution. I saw one of you guys returned your card to Newegg already, so our warehouse is calling them now to have them ship that card to us immediately. With these cards and all the feedback I've been collecting from you guys we should hopefully have more answers soon.
> 
> To all those who'v been bearing with us thus far I can't thank you guys enough for all your continued patience as we work towards a resolution as quickly as possible.


Interesting that you say that, makes a lot of sense.

Like I said before, I was running firestrike with the card when it stopped working. My computer would absolutely not turn on. I waited about 6 hours and it still wouldn't turn on, I unplugged it the card and took it out and placed it back like regular and my computer still wouldn't start. So I thought the power supply might be the issue, so I took the two 8 pins out of the card and tried again, it actually started that time but it also caught the chip to catch on fire when it started. I'm pretty sure the card was pretty much dead before that happened, I just put 2 and 2 together that the chip what was what caused the problem in the first place.

Still though, still seems like an extreme thing to happen if you forget to connect it to the power supply.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Interesting that you say that, makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Like I said before, I was running firestrike with the card when it stopped working. My computer would absolutely not turn on. I waited about 6 hours and it still wouldn't turn on, I unplugged it the card and took it out and placed it back like regular and my computer still wouldn't start. So I thought the power supply might be the issue, so I took the two 8 pins out of the card and tried again, it actually started that time but it also caught the chip to catch on fire when it started. I'm pretty sure the card was pretty much dead before that happened, I just put 2 and 2 together that the chip what was what caused the problem in the first place.
> 
> Still though, still seems like an extreme thing to happen if you forget to connect it to the power supply.


Exactly the same here!

Well, little different but the main concept is the same. My PC turned off after I was playing and it was just on idle state. Then PC turned off by itself, trying to power on and nothing, it won't power up.
So I thought about unplugging the 8 PIN AUX connector to test the boot, this time booted but the card caught fire and the mosfet blowed.
Well I always know that removing the AUX 8PIN, if you boot without them, it should show a warning message but in this case it is a simple burn.
So I think the algorithm is fixed, it is something related to the POWER AUX 8PIN which caused that burn. But I would still say there is something still wrong there as the card didn't want to boot at the first so it was already dead even when the power was plugged.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> I don't know specifically how much you get in Murica but my friend got 80000kr (SEK, equals to about 1200USD) for a car accident he was involved in at the age of 9.
> I think he broke an arm, passed out and was in a coma for a while but didn't get seriously injured.
> Can Murica beat that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just typically Swedish though because this is how Sweden works, everyone takes care of each other almost for free...
> You have to really try to become homeless here because no matter how bad you behave or how bad you are at working you will always get money enough to "survive".












I was in a Lawyer's office today. He had a news paper clipping, on this clipping i read "Old black woman wins 1.5 million when police officer runs over tow"


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

What are some good Precision X settings for OC your GPU's? I have two EVGA 780 GTX SC with the ACX coolers running in SLI. I'm not real good with Precision X. These are the settings I've used in the past to get a 16283 on fire strike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/840245

Here are my Precision X settings when I OC. Now I'm at default settings.

Linked Power target of 106%
Linked Temp Target of 95°
GPU Clock Offset +55MHz
MEM Clock Offset +0
And +38mV on each card for overvoltage


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The question at hand is: Do you really need it? [email protected],3v you´ll have 338,5 A, that means almost 43A per each VRM´s phase in your stock 780, are you on water or planning to do some benches with LN2 or DICE?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I am currently running the stock fan but I get power limit throttling in 3dmark 13 around 1320mhz and 1.27v. My temps are still only in the high 80s at this point as my room is fairly cold. I run my cards on the standard v3 vbios at 1137mhz for 24/7 clocks.

I do realize I still need to be careful with the vrms and I'm planning on getting a full custom loop together once I convince myself I can spend another $600 on a new case and equipment for the loop.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all random question. Go easy on me as my last Nvidia card (aside a 770 that I couldn't get to work properly in my old system) was an 8800.
Is this still around?

I don't see it in my NVCP. The reason I ask is because the only thing I wanted to do for the time being was make a custom fan profile that is a bit more aggressive than the default. Would love to avoid installing AB or Precision etc. if I can.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I can give you my opinion. Since I started to use parallel I never saw a difference in temps between gpu at leastwith hydro copper block. Many says that HC block is restricted compared with others brands. I always used serial temls was different between gpu about 2c to 3c special on heave load, this was using koolance block, dd,heatkiller. I may not see the difference in temps in my loop because the good flow and room temp that I always have. Water temp never go above 29c. I wold say 29 for me still hoti like to see 24c below.
> 
> I may not see much difference too after I added a third rad and dual pump. Any more Info about my hardware. Check out my build BHD in my guide mod section in my sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e always done parallel. Will also be doing parallel with my tri-titan.


Thank you both for your feed back,parallel it shall be....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thank you both for your feed back,parallel it shall be....


Now I demand pics on water cooled GPU'z
Once wet you never go back!


----------



## Little Big Alex

Hey, guys I found the source of my stuttering problems! It was the motherboard (ASRock x79 Extreme 4). I bought a Asus Rampage IV Extreme and the issue has completely vanished. It's so strange that that issue could come from motherboard (Especially a brand new one).
Anyways i'm looking for the best software to test the STABILITY of my 780s, any suggestions?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> I don't know specifically how much you get in Murica but my friend got 80000kr (SEK, equals to about 1200USD) for a car accident he was involved in at the age of 9.
> I think he broke an arm, passed out and was in a coma for a while but didn't get seriously injured.
> Can Murica beat that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just typically Swedish though because this is how Sweden works, everyone takes care of each other almost for free...
> You have to really try to become homeless here because no matter how bad you behave or how bad you are at working you will always get money enough to "survive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a Lawyer's office today. He had a news paper clipping, on this clipping i read "Old black woman *wins 1.5 million* when police officer runs over tow"
Click to expand...

where she at.?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thank you both for your feed back,parallel it shall be....


Or have separate loops for each GPU and another for the CPU! Best solution really if you have the space!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now I demand pics on water cooled GPU'z
> Once wet you never go back!


True! no way back!








Next step: chiller/evaporator!
































Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Or have separate loops for each GPU and another for the CPU! Best solution really if you have the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True! no way back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step: chiller/evaporator!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


LOL you beat to it i was going to say it on that PM I just sent to you . Are you reading mind now ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Hey, guys I found the source of my stuttering problems! It was the motherboard (ASRock x79 Extreme 4). I bought a Asus Rampage IV Extreme and the issue has completely vanished. It's so strange that that issue could come from motherboard (Especially a brand new one).
> Anyways i'm looking for the best software to test the STABILITY of my 780s, any suggestions?


Look now i can see a very happy kid. hey you just got the bigger lollipop now. good move yeah put asrock in the past and move one. I'm very happy with my M6F


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Look now i can see a very happy kid. hey you just got the bigger lollipop now. good move yeah put asrock in the past and move one. I'm very happy with my M6F


Saw ur build with the Fatal1ty and Hydro's, sick man..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Saw ur build with the Fatal1ty and Hydro's, sick man..


thank bro, I had upgrade my stuff to z87 platform now with M6F


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LOL you beat to it i was going to say it on that PM I just sent to you . Are you reading mind now ?


Yes i am! why do you think you are my little Brother?










(Now to brag a little)









"Great minds think alike"


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> thank bro, I had upgrade my stuff to z87 platform now with M6F


If the VI Formula came out earlier, I wouldn't have got the V Extreme. But can't complain, it's a brilliant board.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

@ skyn3t what size tubing are you using in your build....?


----------



## skyn3t

7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD, I think 3/4 is too big it may be better, dunno because I never used 3/4 before.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD, I think 3/4 is too big it may be better, dunno because I never used 3/4 before.


Thanks man I have been going back and fourth between 7/16 and 3/4 and the 3/4 also looks way too big in my opinion will be order the 7/16 instead....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD, I think 3/4 is too big it may be better, dunno because I never used 3/4 before.


How about THESE?!!?!?!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 7/16in. ID 5/8in. OD, I think 3/4 is too big it may be better, dunno because I never used 3/4 before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks man I have been going back and fourth between 7/16 and 3/4 and the 3/4 also looks way too big in my opinion will be order the 7/16 instead....


IMHO depends on the pump power and restrictions you have on your loop really!


----------



## Maximus Knight

I used 3/8's by 5/8's and now 1/2 by 3/4's..

I think it looks okay, but I had to set it up properly to look aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Anoxy

So, something is up with something.

One of my cards, whenever it's in the top PCI slot of my Sabertooth Z77, will start to do all the work and get extremely hot. Sync is on in Precision, and SLI is enabled in the NVidia Control Panel. It has never done this before, using the latest drivers.

Literally just playing some dark souls and the top card is at 70c, while the bottom card is at 29c...


----------



## hueys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So, something is up with something.
> 
> One of my cards, whenever it's in the top PCI slot of my Sabertooth Z77, will start to do all the work and get extremely hot. Sync is on in Precision, and SLI is enabled in the NVidia Control Panel. It has never done this before, using the latest drivers.
> 
> Literally just playing some dark souls and the top card is at 70c, while the bottom card is at 29c...


If you switch the cards the same thing happens?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks man I have been going back and fourth between 7/16 and 3/4 and the 3/4 also looks way too big in my opinion will be order the 7/16 instead....


Hey mate, what case you got? 3/4 are fatter but looks sick... i'll post some of the photos of my rig once i get my UV LEDs in...

Also anyone still getting crap TDP with non modded BIOS? my cards are running on stock settings and the temp never hits anyhint higher then 40 but my TDP is like 80% during Valley benching...

Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So, something is up with something.
> 
> One of my cards, whenever it's in the top PCI slot of my Sabertooth Z77, will start to do all the work and get extremely hot. Sync is on in Precision, and SLI is enabled in the NVidia Control Panel. It has never done this before, using the latest drivers.
> 
> Literally just playing some dark souls and the top card is at 70c, while the bottom card is at 29c...












Dark souls prepare to die edition?
If so, do you know a way to bypass the 60hz cap?
Thanks

Ed


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hueys*
> 
> If you switch the cards the same thing happens?


Yep, really strange. And now one of the fans on my H100i is stuck at 2500RPM....my entire computer is just going a-wall right now I don't get it


----------



## untitled

Just plugged the new card in the computer. Same batch number as the other, so that makes me a bit nervous, but I'll overclock it later and see where this card stands.

Does anyone know how to set what monitor the bios goes through? I'm pretty sure it's going through the CPU outputs so it skips the ones that are attached to my 780 so I can't get into the bios right now...


----------



## skyn3t

I know this is off topic but hey watch out in the water you may have your b...... of

[Maxim] The Terrifying Fish With Human Teeth


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate, what case you got? 3/4 are fatter but looks sick... i'll post some of the photos of my rig once i get my UV LEDs in...
> 
> Also anyone still getting crap TDP with non modded BIOS? my cards are running on stock settings and the temp never hits anyhint higher then 40 but my TDP is like 80% during Valley benching...
> 
> Cheers


Alresdy ordered my rads/fittings/gpu blocks and 7/16 tubing....Running a 600t but hopefully my 750D arrives tomorrow....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Alresdy ordered my rads/fittings/gpu blocks and 7/16 tubing....Running a 600t but hopefully my 750D arrives tomorrow....


what tubing are you going to use?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Alresdy ordered my rads/fittings/gpu blocks and 7/16 tubing....Running a 600t but hopefully my 750D arrives tomorrow....


I was looking at the 750d! Looks pretty good!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what tubing are you going to use?


PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Red 7/16ID 5/8OD,really wanted the clear version but cant seem to find it....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I was looking at the 750d! Looks pretty good!


Love the look of it also,just wanted a case that would make it easier to water-cool with compared to my 600T....


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Alresdy ordered my rads/fittings/gpu blocks and 7/16 tubing....Running a 600t but hopefully my 750D arrives tomorrow....


If it is the smaller cases, i.e. not the 800 or 900D then the thinner tubings will definitely look clearer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I was looking at the 750d! Looks pretty good!


I had a look at the 750D, it looks gorgeous like all the obsidian series but it just doesn't look like it has enough space for a 480 and a 240. Perhaps i'm missing something

Cheers










Just a little off topic, anyone know any OC guides with the Asrock X79 Extreme6 BIOS as reference/ core... i asked for help on some of the other threads but so far no response =/

my 4820k doesnt seem to want to boot into windows after i change the multi to 47 T_T


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I was looking at the 750d! Looks pretty good!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> If it is the smaller cases, i.e. not the 800 or 900D then the thinner tubings will definitely look clearer.
> I had a look at the 750D, it looks gorgeous like all the obsidian series but it just doesn't look like it has enough space for a 480 and a 240. Perhaps i'm missing something
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little off topic, anyone know any OC guides with the Asrock X79 Extreme6 BIOS as reference/ core... i asked for help on some of the other threads but so far no response =/
> 
> my 4820k doesnt seem to want to boot into windows after i change the multi to 47 T_T


I was going to suggest the 3820-4820k club,but i see you have posted there for help already,the guys are normally really helpful,hopefully someone will help you out soon....Off topic,where do you and trippinonprozac get your watercooling parts mostly from....I normally shop with pccg but they are out of some remaining fittings i want plus i wanted a clear 7/16 tube,any other trusted online sites i can trust to buy from that sells fittings/res and tubings....


----------



## ProjectZero

LOL yeah... my W/C parts are kinda all over the shop...

Got most of it from PCCG and had the rads shipped to me from frozencpu, really wanted them Black Ice GTXs. I know Gammods and thekoolroom sells some W/C stuff. I would suggest try thekoolroom before going to frozencpu though.

P.S. i found this out after i got my parts together... but if you're going to use nickel plating (bloody titan XXL blocks), apparently you shouldn't use kill coils... there are some that say its ok whilst others say its not good... but i believe in "better safe then sorry"... especially when the parts cost >900 each... lol


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> LOL yeah... my W/C parts are kinda all over the shop...
> 
> Got most of it from PCCG and had the rads shipped to me from frozencpu, really wanted them Black Ice GTXs. I know Gammods and thekoolroom sells some W/C stuff. I would suggest try thekoolroom before going to frozencpu though.


O.K no prob i have bought from the koolroom before good service never from Gammods but will check them out too....Wish we had that one store that stocks everything,i guy can dream....







Thanks for the help....


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> O.K no prob i have bought from the koolroom before good service never from Gammods but will check them out too....Wish we had that one store that stocks everything,i guy can dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help....


I think thekoolroom may actually be willing to order in parts for you provided that they can/did source it... i know for a fact they did not do that for the Black Ice GTXs because they did not source it before.


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark souls prepare to die edition?
> If so, do you know a way to bypass the 60hz cap?
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


This game cannot handle 120fps. When I play it I get instant crashes if I dont create a custom profile and set my refreshrate to 60 fps. Took AGES to figure that out. Even contacted the developer and asked them about it.


----------



## derfer

I noticed green orbs in the firestrike combined test even at stock. Looked at vids on youtube and I see the same artifacts in about 50% of the vids. Safe to assume it's a driver or application issue?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I noticed green orbs in the firestrike combined test even at stock. Looked at vids on youtube and I see the same artifacts in about 50% of the vids. Safe to assume it's a driver or application issue?


Check with different drivers or google it if its that much of a normal phenomenon.

If youre dissatisfied with your card then its a great reason to RMA. Artifacts at stock is never okay in my world.


----------



## Tonza

How well your memory will do in games? My card has been weeks rock solid stable with +500 memory (havent even tried higher in games, goes around to 600 atleast in Valley), previous reference would turn into rainbow colors with anything higher than +150-200 mem in games







. What i can tell, memory OC definately gives some extra performance on gaming @ 1440p. This gave me an idea to test out how high my core goes without any memory overclocking, since i run 1241 core with the +500 completely stable (Far Cry 3 included) @ Skyn3t DCII bios (thanks man again for that!







).


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> I noticed green orbs in the firestrike combined test even at stock. Looked at vids on youtube and I see the same artifacts in about 50% of the vids. Safe to assume it's a driver or application issue?


Can you link us to a video that has the issue? I dont see any green orbs on my runs.


----------



## derfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can you link us to a video that has the issue? I dont see any green orbs on my runs.






You can see them pop up on the bodies of the fighters. It might have to do with custom settings and that's why it's not there for everybody. I max it out.

Edit*
Yep. It's the settings. Extreme preset=no artifacts. Turn up MSAA to 8x=orbs. The guy in that video turned it up to 4x and got them.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can you link us to a video that has the issue? I dont see any green orbs on my runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see them pop up on the bodies of the fighters. It might have to do with custom settings and that's why it's not there for everybody. I max it out.
> 
> Edit*
> Yep. It's the settings. Extreme preset=no artifacts. Turn up MSAA to 8x=orbs. The guy in that video turned it up to 4x and got them.
Click to expand...

Oh those green orbs are familiar to me but on another benchmark on another set of cards, I consider those as artifacts and they did come out even at stock speeds on my 580 and 680's but it was very random and ONLY in 3dmark vantage first test.


----------



## valkeriefire

What are the theories on a gtx 780 price drop now that the 290x is announced? I just sold my SLi 760s last night, and I don't need another GPU for 2 months (I have to take care of a family member having surgery), so my plan is to wait until the end of November and see what happens. I am hoping for the 780 to drop in price but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## iARDAs

My msi 780 just arrived.


----------



## skyn3t

*As a OP of this thread I have come to ask.
*
I know many of you have been great when come to help each other as we share our little that we know to keep this community great like it has been always.I have seen two great people among us leaving without saying goodbye, leaving a scar in our life's especially when come to a very close friend and family. I would ask you guys to take a moment and share your condolences by visiting this thread and donate any portion you can. you are not obligate to do it but it will help Erakith family, wife and kids.
*In Memory of Erakith - Fundraiser*
*Erakith Tribute Build Giveaway!*


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *As a OP of this thread I have come to ask.*
> 
> I know many of you have been great when come to help each other as we share our little that we know to keep this community great like it has been always.I have seen two great people among us leaving without saying goodbye, leaving a scar in our life's especially when come to a very close friend and family. I would ask you guys to take a moment and share your condolences by visiting this thread and donate any portion you can. you are not obligate to do it but it will help Erakith family, wife and kids.
> *In Memory of Erakith - Fundraiser*
> *Erakith Tribute Build Giveaway!*


Very nice of you.

I will try to contribute when I have the chance.

Incredible sad moment to leave a family so sudden.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What are the theories on a gtx 780 price drop now that the 290x is announced? I just sold my SLi 760s last night, and I don't need another GPU for 2 months (I have to take care of a family member having surgery), so my plan is to wait until the end of November and see what happens. I am hoping for the 780 to drop in price but I doubt it will happen.


Might actually be a possibility if the new Radeon does indeed outperform Titan. That said, I've had more trouble with AMD/ATI in the past and don't really wanna risk it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Might actually be a possibility if the new Radeon does indeed outperform Titan. That said, I've had more trouble with AMD/ATI in the past and don't really wanna risk it.


Same here, it would have to be a lot faster than my 780 at 1202 MHz for me to even think about switching to AMD. Probably at least 20% faster.









I gotta admit I'm very curious to see BF4 benchmarks with the new AMD cards. It seems like nVidia has been the better choice for anyone running BF3, but now that DICE is in bed with AMD, we'll have to see what happens with BF4.
.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Might actually be a possibility if the new Radeon does indeed outperform Titan. That said, I've had more trouble with AMD/ATI in the past and don't really wanna risk it.


I agree. I love ati cards by themselves but in Xfire they have issues. I need an nvidia card anyway for OS X compatibility. Ideally I'd like to see the r290x be equal to Titan at $600. That could drop 780 prices but I doubt it. Nvidia will always be able to charge more but if the 780 was $500 they would fly off shelves.


----------



## Jodiuh

Don't forget you get 100 games with a Radeon.


----------



## klepp0906

Sorry, my excitement and pride compelled me to! Lol! Weeeeee!


----------



## Denilson

Hello

I finally get my MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC...

but now I have some questions probably noob question..?

why I get just 324 mhz ( look pictures)...sometimes go up to 901 but then fast drop to 324....I hope that is all ok with my new card?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I finally get my MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC...
> 
> but now I have some questions probably noob question..?
> 
> why I get just 324 mhz ( look pictures)...sometimes go up to 901 but the fast drop to 324....I hope that is all ok whit my new card?


Your card is fine, that is how the boost feature works.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I finally get my MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC...
> 
> but now I have some questions probably noob question..?
> 
> why I get just 324 mhz ( look pictures)...sometimes go up to 901 but then fast drop to 324....I hope that is all ok with my new card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


once you put a load on the card it will boost up the clocks









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## liberato87

GTX 780 + EK FC TITAN FULLCOVER + EK FC TITAN BACKPLATE


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87*
> 
> GTX 780 + EK FC TITAN FULLCOVER + EK FC TITAN BACKPLATE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice 800D! The blood is awesome!


----------



## valkeriefire

What is currently the best/most recommended 780? I am leaning toward the EVGA SC because you can get it openbox from amazon for $600-620, but the FTW with dual bios looks tempting also, even though it it $670.


----------



## dawn1980

Will the gtx 780 support dx 11.2? I just read an article on upcoming amd cards and they support 11.2...if so, will upcoming games (bf4) utilize 11.2 and will it be noticeable?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What is currently the best/most recommended 780? I am leaning toward the EVGA SC because you can get it openbox from amazon for $600-620, but the FTW with dual bios looks tempting also, even though it it $670.


The reference cards are fine IMHO.

Here is a discounted one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500300

Here is another:

http://www.provantage.com/pny-technologies-vcggtx7803xpb~7PNY916Y.htm


----------



## malmental

reference is for going under water.... IMHO


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Will the gtx 780 support dx 11.2? I just read an article on upcoming amd cards and they support 11.2...if so, will upcoming games (bf4) utilize 11.2 and will it be noticeable?? Thanks in advance


From what i know, BF4 seems to be running DX11.1 which is supposed to be supported by 780... i just looked up DX11.2 and it seems that it is on WIN 8.1 only... so unless you have that OS i dont think it will matter.


----------



## Dangur

I flashed my ref evga 780 to skyn3t's vBios rev 3, but the power target is still locked on 106%









Did Nvflash --protectoff, then Nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> Will the gtx 780 support dx 11.2? I just read an article on upcoming amd cards and they support 11.2...if so, will upcoming games (bf4) utilize 11.2 and will it be noticeable?? Thanks in advance


BF4 won't be a DirectX 11.2 title. You need Win 8.1 for 11.2 support BTW, in case you didn't know. It's not very different from 11.1 from what I've heard. Not really worried about it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> reference is for going under water.... IMHO


or nubs like me that don't OC GPU out of perpetual fear...









I think I might grab a 760 to break/experiment with in the old rig.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Was just at microcenter, almost impulsively purchased a Gigabyte 780. THIS MODEL in particular.
> 
> I didn't take the bite though since I wasn't actually planning on even looking at purchasing a GPU, so I'd rather come back here real quick and get some input first.
> 
> Any reason why I shouldn't be getting this particular model?


As I was saying earlier....
*ZIINNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> As I was saying earlier....
> *ZIINNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*


I can't read any of that, but nice!


----------



## jleslie246

Order online to save $, i.e. tax!


----------



## luci5r

I wanted to get an opinion from actual GTX 780 owners.

I'm building a dual Xeon (Ivy Bridge-EP) based workstation. It's main usage is two-fold; work & gaming. Part of that work is CGI Development, which includes a lot of Maya, RealFlow, ZBrush & Maxwell Rendering. The other part is gaming, but not your typical FPS (Crysis, BF, etc), instead Only RTS gaming like SC2, Diablo, CoH2, C&C, Total War, Civilization, etc.

Over at Blizzard forums I learnt that most Blizzard games tend to favor nVidia cards over AMD.

The CGI aspect doesn't warrant a professional card at this stage so I want to stick to Desktop Card for now.

I've been somewhat struggling between choosing GTX 780, HD 7990, which are both identically priced, and also the shortly releasing R9 290x, who's specs came out yesterday and who's price will most likely be very close to the other two.
I'm trying to choose the best card for around $650 which will max all the above mentioned RTS games & also be ready for the next sequels of each which will be presumably more gpu-hungry; but Also be able to provide solid & strong OpenGL/OpenCL Computational power to the CGI apps.

With Blizzard favoring nVidia and either cards being able to max any of those games - so far I've been leaning towards GTX 780 - but I'm still researching the CGI aspect of the decision.

From what I'm gathering - GK110's OpenGL/OpenCL power seems to be weaker then AMD per some charts & benchmarks floating around. I wonder if you guys have an input on this. Also, if there's someone here who has experience using this card with Maya, RealFlow or ZBrush. None of these applications, unfortunately, use CUDA, they all use OpenGL/OpenCL.

Rendering is 100% CPU only so I'm not concerned about that.

Would appreciate any input regarding this to help me decide.

Thanks!


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> reference is for going under water.... IMHO


Actually there are waterblocks for non reference cards as well... so thats not necessarily true...


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Actually there are waterblocks for non reference cards as well... so thats not necessarily true...


Lightning cards!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> I wanted to get an opinion from actual GTX 780 owners.
> 
> I'm building a dual Xeon (Ivy Bridge-EP) based workstation. It's main usage is two-fold; work & gaming. Part of that work is CGI Development, which includes a lot of Maya, RealFlow, ZBrush & Maxwell Rendering. The other part is gaming, but not your typical FPS (Crysis, BF, etc), instead Only RTS gaming like SC2, Diablo, CoH2, C&C, Total War, Civilization, etc.
> 
> Over at Blizzard forums I learnt that most Blizzard games tend to favor nVidia cards over AMD.
> 
> The CGI aspect doesn't warrant a professional card at this stage so I want to stick to Desktop Card for now.
> 
> I've been somewhat struggling between choosing GTX 780, HD 7990, which are both identically priced, and also the shortly releasing R9 290x, who's specs came out yesterday and who's price will most likely be very close to the other two.
> I'm trying to choose the best card for around $650 which will max all the above mentioned RTS games & also be ready for the next sequels of each which will be presumably more gpu-hungry; but Also be able to provide solid & strong OpenGL/OpenCL Computational power to the CGI apps.
> 
> With Blizzard favoring nVidia and either cards being able to max any of those games - so far I've been leaning towards GTX 780 - but I'm still researching the CGI aspect of the decision.
> 
> From what I'm gathering - GK110's OpenGL/OpenCL power seems to be weaker then AMD per some charts & benchmarks floating around. I wonder if you guys have an input on this. Also, if there's someone here who has experience using this card with Maya, RealFlow or ZBrush. None of these applications, unfortunately, use CUDA, they all use OpenGL/OpenCL.
> 
> Rendering is 100% CPU only so I'm not concerned about that.
> 
> Would appreciate any input regarding this to help me decide.
> 
> Thanks!


Get the 780 since they are better IMHO for the things you do, as for blizzard games none of them are really that gpu heavy, sc2 is severely cpu limited.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> reference is for going under water.... IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are waterblocks for non reference cards as well... so thats not necessarily true...
Click to expand...

not exactly what I was referring too and I also said IMHO...


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I can't read any of that, but nice!


*right click open in new tab

stock is 1100mhz on core. I can bump it up to 1200mhz no problem. Getting passed that is difficult though. So far just got 68.2 in Valley 1.0 maxed. Core clock was fluctuating a bit due to heat I think so I'll have to get that under better control. So far so good. Beast card!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> **right click open in new tab*
> 
> stock is 1100mhz on core. I can bump it up to 1200mhz no problem. Getting passed that is difficult though. So far just got 68.2 in Valley 1.0 maxed. Core clock was fluctuating a bit due to heat I think so I'll have to get that under better control. So far so good. Beast card!


Haha, I tried that, was still the 900x900 image for me.

Right on. I'm folding @ 1200mhz right now, but I need a bit of extra voltage to make that stable. I haven't tried any games, or benchmarks though.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not exactly what I was referring too and I also said IMHO...


haha woops my bad XD


----------



## skyn3t

DANG finally it did happen LOL My system just rebooted after a huge OC lol.

4770k @ 4.5 1.36v and both 780 @ 1346Mhz 1.325v with my Evermax 1250w psu








with CPU at stock it goes well but if I OC it at that clock it won't go.

ima gona try again









Edited I was running 3Dmark Fire Strike
this is with cpu @ stock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286031


----------



## skyn3t

ups another high one









4770k @ 4.5 1.36v - 780 ACX Hydro copper SLI @ 1306Mhz 1.325v
SCORE
17868 with Generic VGA(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
780 ACX Hydro Copper
1306Mhz/[email protected] 1.325v
Softmod LLC Disable
MSI LT stock vbios
80.10.3A.00.47

This time I had to low my GPU OC to finish the FireStrike








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286553


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> DANG finally it did happen LOL My system just rebooted after a huge OC lol.
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5 1.36v and both 780 @ 1346Mhz 1.325v with my Evermax 1250w psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with CPU at stock it goes well but if I OC it at that clock it won't go.
> 
> ima gona try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited I was running 3Dmark Fire Strike
> this is with cpu @ stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286031


I've been playing with my new Classy. I'm using your BIOS, skyn3t. I got to ~1280MHz at stock volts (1.15v) and 1306MHz at 1.212v. I think I'm just scratching the surface. Temps are around 75C, I think this card can push close to 1400MHz on air with more volts, probably a little more under water.

Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I've been playing with my new Classy. I'm using your BIOS, skyn3t. I got to ~1280MHz at stock volts (1.15v) and 1306MHz at 1.212v. I think I'm just scratching the surface. Temps are around 75C, I think this card can push close to 1400MHz on air with more volts, probably a little more under water.
> 
> Thanks!


sure you can. just watch out with temp's classy is a great GPU to play with . have you joined the classy thread . which of my vbios exactly you are running ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> DANG finally it did happen LOL My system just rebooted after a huge OC lol.
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5 1.36v and both 780 @ 1346Mhz 1.325v with my Evermax 1250w psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with CPU at stock it goes well but if I OC it at that clock it won't go.
> 
> ima gona try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited I was running 3Dmark Fire Strike
> this is with cpu @ stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286031


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ups another high one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5 1.36v - 780 ACX Hydro copper SLI @ 1306Mhz 1.325v
> SCORE
> 17868 with Generic VGA(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> 780 ACX Hydro Copper
> 1306Mhz/[email protected] 1.325v
> Softmod LLC Disable
> MSI LT stock vbios
> 80.10.3A.00.47
> 
> This time I had to low my GPU OC to finish the FireStrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286553


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sure you can. just watch out with temp's classy is a great GPU to play with . have you joined the classy thread . which of my vbios exactly you are running ?


both score are running the MSI 780 Lighting Stock and LN2 vbios I have been playing with it for so long alone, but this time I nailed it. reason it did toke so long because I don't have enough feedback in the MSI LT thread. so I had to figure this out by my self using another GPU vendor to get it right. in the 780 ( here ) , Classy and Titan Thread everything was very smooth and fast I had a good team there.


----------



## Tonza

Guys try out new Shadow Warrior game (everything on ultra)... That makes your card sweat, i havent seen any other program/game that makes card hit constantly to stock 110% power limit







insane throttling, no throttle on skyn3t DCII bios tho


----------



## klepp0906

Has anyone used the older drivers to enable 4 way SLI with the 780s? I just tried it and it did work, but after doing a comparison with my 3 way run, vs a 4 way run of the ffxiv benchmark, I was scoring roughly 22,000 with 3 way, and the 4 way score was roughly 15,000. That doesn't sound right now does it lol? Not very encouraging! I could KILL NVidia at this point!

Anyone else experienced a decrease in performance? Not just a decrease but more like a lopping off of a 3rd!? Can the fact that you have to use 320.00 drivers vs the 327 drivers cause that large of a difference? My gut tells me no frickin way! but what else could it really be?

Any help or suggestions is most certainly appreciated!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Has anyone used the older drivers to enable 4 way SLI with the 780s? I just tried it and it did work, but after doing a comparison with my 3 way run, vs a 4 way run of the ffxiv benchmark, I was scoring roughly 22,000 with 3 way, and the 4 way score was roughly 15,000. That doesn't sound right now does it lol? Not very encouraging! I could KILL NVidia at this point!
> 
> Anyone else experienced a decrease in performance? Not just a decrease but more like a lopping off of a 3rd!? Can the fact that you have to use 320.00 drivers vs the 327 drivers cause that large of a difference? My gut tells me no frickin way! but what else could it really be?
> 
> Any help or suggestions is most certainly appreciated!


I don't think NVIDIA *officially supports quad-SLI

So they'd iron out the kinks in the SLI profiles up the three-way SLI. Once you get up to the 4th, performance various from game to game. Some games still scale well, some are actually hindered by the extra cards.


----------



## klepp0906

one more quick question - are these mod'd bios whats causing my clockspeeds to read incorrectly in precision X and on the OSD? Im running a benchmark at the moment and my OSD is showing me at 324mhz ? LOL.

In the gpuz my log is showing my highest TDP as 50 something, that cant be right?! My highest temp as 54 degrees? and im at 1.212v and almost 1200mhz core 7000 memory? Not to mention with 4 of these on top of one another. That temp cant be right either. My power target is all the way up but it sure isn't sucking any juice for some reason, nor creating any heat.

oh, that's on air non acx btw.. LOL


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I don't think NVIDIA *officially supports quad-SLI
> 
> So they'd iron out the kinks in the SLI profiles up the three-way SLI. Once you get up to the 4th, performance various from game to game. Some games still scale well, some are actually hindered by the extra cards.


of course they don't. why else would I have to mod the drivers to get it to work? lol that's the point of my post! Of course the why etc is an entirely diferent discussion.

Scaling isn't the issue, its performance dropping by like 35%. More like anti scaling perhaps? Games aren't the issue either - its a synthetic benchmark, where SLI is supposed to shine.

Its gonna be awhile but im sure someone will pop up that has 4 of these. hopefully before I regret it and sell them off in a fit of rage =P lol

Im about to swap it out again and see what happens.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> one more quick question - are these mod'd bios whats causing my clockspeeds to read incorrectly in precision X and on the OSD? Im running a benchmark at the moment and my OSD is showing me at 324mhz ? LOL.
> 
> In the gpuz my log is showing my highest TDP as 50 something, that cant be right?! My highest temp as 54 degrees? and im at 1.212v and almost 1200mhz core 7000 memory? Not to mention with 4 of these on top of one another. That temp cant be right either. My power target is all the way up but it sure isn't sucking any juice for some reason, nor creating any heat.
> 
> oh, that's on air non acx btw.. LOL


Your GPUz is correct

I saw this yesterday too when the metrics in Valley 1.0 was saying my 780 was running at 1340mhz! I thought "oh wow I hit the lottery!" Then I checked GPUz and it was only 1100mhz


----------



## Sheyster

I installed the EVGA high flow bracket last night. My Valley HD Extreme preset temps dropped 3 degrees while running at 1202 MHz! Not bad at all for a $10 part.









Link: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M022-00-000030

For those who don't know, the 680 and 780 use the same bracket.

I ordered mine from Performance-Pcs.com. They send it out quickly and shipping was cheap!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Your GPUz is correct
> 
> I saw this yesterday too when the metrics in Valley 1.0 was saying my 780 was running at 1340mhz! I thought "oh wow I hit the lottery!" Then I checked GPUz and it was only 1100mhz


Mine runs 1163mhz easy.

+37 core voltage

106% power limit

Core Clock +150

Memory Clock +350

How are your settings like in MSI afterburner or Evga?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Mine runs 1163mhz easy.
> 
> +37 core voltage
> 106% power limit
> Core Clock +150
> Memory Clock +350
> 
> How are your settings like in MSI afterburner or Evga?


Hi iARDAs! Welcome to the 780 club bro!









Try +50 core for 1202 with Sky's or TI's modded BIOS. I think you'll get it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Hi iARDAs! Welcome to the 780 club bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try +50 core for 1202 with Sky's or TI's modded BIOS. I think you'll get it.


Hey thanks buddy 

Good to be in the 780 club so far :=)

I am really scared about another BIOS for warranty reasons though. In most countries modifying BIOS can be OK at times for the manufacturers but in Turkey if something goes wrong even if it is not BIOS related, they will automatically blame it on the modified BIOS.

So therefor I think I will stick with the regular BIOS









P.S. Don't tempt me much though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to be in the 780 club so far :=)
> 
> I am really scared about another BIOS for warranty reasons though. In most countries modifying BIOS can be OK at times for the manufacturers but in Turkey if something goes wrong even if it is not BIOS related, they will automatically blame it on the modified BIOS.
> 
> So therefor I think I will stick with the regular BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't tempt me much though.


I understand, I've spent time overseas and I know how warranties work in a lot of countries outside the US.









Once you're sure the card is solid you can try it if you want to, maybe after a month. To be honest, as long as you're under 1.212 volts, it's very unlikely you'll hurt the card.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I understand, I've spent time overseas and I know how warranties work in a lot of countries outside the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you're sure the card is solid you can try it if you want to, maybe after a month. To be honest, as long as you're under 1.212 volts, it's very unlikely you'll hurt the card.


Haha yeah warranty is different in here. Forget about warranty, even if my GPU gets stolen, police would even blame me for updating the BIOS instead of catching the thief :=)

But yeah I might give the bios a shot one day.

I am on air though. Would this cause issues?

I hit 80 degrees already in games like BF3, sleeping dogs or so. My Titan was the same as well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha yeah warranty is different in here. Forget about warranty, even if my GPU gets stolen, police would even blame me for updating the BIOS instead of catching the thief :=)
> 
> But yeah I might give the bios a shot one day.
> 
> I am on air though. Would this cause issues?
> 
> I hit 80 degrees already in games like BF3, sleeping dogs or so. My Titan was the same as well.


As far as heat goes I would recommend that you get the EVGA bracket, that will shave off 2-4 degrees from your max temps. Also be sure to set up a custom fan curve in AfterBurner. I try to keeps my temps below 80 at all times.

I've run my card (which is basically identical to yours) at 1.212 volts / 1228 MHz. Temps were good and it was 100% stable. I think it'll go a little higher but I don't need to test the limits of the reference cooler. I didn't buy this card for benching purposes.









When gaming I run at 1.200 volts/1202 MHz. Even when running the Valley Extreme HD benchmark at this speed, the temp never got to 80 with the EVGA bracket and the custom fan curve.

FWIW, I don't use the LLC mod.







This will increase your temps. Don't use it unless you have to for stability.


----------



## Little Big Alex

I've been contacting eVGA via support tickets and they've suggested that I flash my cards BIOS? Which is really weird as I was under the impression that that would void the warranty?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I've been contacting eVGA via support tickets and they've suggested that I flash my cards BIOS? Which is really weird as I was under the impression that that would void the warranty?


Why are they recommending that? What is the problem you're having?


----------



## malmental

but eVGA wants you to use their tool with their BIOS of course...


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I've been contacting eVGA via support tickets and they've suggested that I flash my cards BIOS? Which is really weird as I was under the impression that that would void the warranty?


If you have a dual bios card the warranty is not voided if you flash to a 3rd party vbios and have issues. There is a thread on the eVGA forum regarding this ... Depending on the model you can also use the Software Tool for additional volts, ie 770 & 780 Classifieds. If you don't have a Classified then you can get the benefit of increased Power Target available through 3rd party vbios.


----------



## Splave

hey guys whats the benefit of overclocking these besides benchmarks? seems to be they should shred just about anything at stock unless you are running 3+ monitors


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> hey guys whats the benefit of overclocking these besides benchmarks? seems to be they should shred just about anything at stock unless you are running 3+ monitors











You realize this is OCN....
Overclocking is what we do regardless.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> hey guys whats the benefit of overclocking these besides benchmarks? seems to be they should shred just about anything at stock unless you are running 3+ monitors


in adition to manmental, well Ocing really increases my 780s and my old Titans peformance by a very good margin.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> I've been contacting eVGA via support tickets and they've suggested that I flash my cards BIOS? Which is really weird as I was under the impression that that would void the warranty?


Little Big Alex , in the past two weeks you keep hitting the same key over and over. why?? can I ask you why?? you are doing this?? I already helped you via PM gave you some info , flashed both of your GPU remotely and you keep ask same question over and over. sorry to said it but you already hit the threshold.

any mod, any bios flash, or any modification done in anything of the manufacturer VOID WARRANTY.

try to make your post constructive with value question and help or advice.
My apologies but someone has to say it. and sadly has to be me.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Mine runs 1163mhz easy.
> 
> +37 core voltage
> 106% power limit
> Core Clock +150
> Memory Clock +350
> 
> How are your settings like in MSI afterburner or Evga?


oh my card still OC's decently. I'm folding right now @ 1202mhz. It was just 1100mhz at stock.

How important is that core voltage though? On my 670 FTW I just pull the core voltage and power limit as far as MSI Afterburner allows me. Doesn't seem to make as much of a difference as it did on Keplar

Also, isn't there some sort of Voltage regulator that downclocks your card if your Voltage goes too high?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh my card still OC's decently. I'm folding right now @ 1202mhz. It was just 1100mhz at stock.
> 
> How important is that core voltage though? On my 670 FTW I just pull the core voltage and power limit as far as MSI Afterburner allows me. Doesn't seem to make as much of a difference as it did on Keplar
> 
> Also, isn't there some sort of Voltage regulator that downclocks your card if your Voltage goes too high?


Well someone can answer better but once with my Titan I oced my GPU after a fresh install and forgot to place +37 to the core voltage, and my Titan never reached 1110mhz like it used to. I went nuts. Than I saw my mistake, increase the voltage by +37 and everything was back to normal.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this is OCN....
> Overclocking is what we do regardless.


This...









WE DO BECAUSE WE CAN.









On a serious note, since I'm running a 144 Hz display, I want to get the most out of it.

To do this in BF3 I have to run Ultra settings, no MSAA, FXAA medium and OC the card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh my card still OC's decently. I'm folding right now @ 1202mhz. It was just 1100mhz at stock.
> 
> How important is that core voltage though? On my 670 FTW I just pull the core voltage and power limit as far as MSI Afterburner allows me. Doesn't seem to make as much of a difference as it did on Keplar
> 
> Also, isn't there some sort of Voltage regulator that downclocks your card if your Voltage goes too high?


the problem with 600 series, is Voltage in linked with power target. this is why you slide all the way up and don't see difference. cuz you hit the max voltage and max very very safe power target , anything above that only under LN2 or a very proper cooling, 600's tend to get hot really fast and very hot, vbrm and cap's screem's to stop when come to high OC. my old 670 was hitting 1354Mhz first GPU ( it still among us here ) second was 1341Mhz under water i don't recall the meory but was high.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WE DO BECAUSE WE CAN.*


AMURICA!!!!

oh wait, everybody hates us here


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the problem with 600 series, is Voltage in linked with power target. this is why you slide all the way up and don't see difference. cuz you hit the max voltage and max very very safe power target , anything above that only under LN2 or a very proper cooling, 600's tend to get hot really fast and very hot, vbrm and cap's screem's to stop when come to high OC. my old 670 was hitting 1354Mhz first GPU ( it still among us here ) second was 1341Mhz under water i don't recall the meory but was high.


yeah, I just remember the voltage tweaking had a MUCH greater impact on my stability back on my 560 Ti's.

So is OC'ing a 780 the same thing in every way as OC'ing a 670? Does GPU BOOST 2.0 make much of a difference?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WE DO BECAUSE WE CAN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMURICA!!!!
> 
> oh wait, everybody hates us here
Click to expand...


----------



## iARDAs

How is this for my OCed 780 guys?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7225670

GPU score 14875


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Little Big Alex , in the past two weeks you keep hitting the same key over and over. why?? can I ask you why?? you are doing this?? I already helped you via PM gave you some info , flashed both of your GPU remotely and you keep ask same question over and over. sorry to said it but you already hit the threshold.
> 
> any mod, any bios flash, or any modification done in anything of the manufacturer VOID WARRANTY.
> 
> try to make your post constructive with value question and help or advice.
> My apologies but someone has to say it. and sadly has to be me.


Damn! It sounds like you bent over backwards for him.







Hopefully he get his issue resolved...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> yeah, I just remember the voltage tweaking had a MUCH greater impact on my stability back on my 560 Ti's.
> 
> So is OC'ing a 780 the same thing in every way as OC'ing a 670? Does GPU BOOST 2.0 make much of a difference?


The reason when disable boost is when you set the core clock it stays there in the hole gameplay or bench on load of course it will down clock in a non heavier scene but when it clock at top it almost fixed. it does suck more power from your psu when OC high. like last night I was able to clock both of my 780 at 1320Mhz with my 4770k at stock, but once I OC'd my 4770k I had to drop my GPU clock to 1306Mhz. @ 1320/500 SLI /4770k @ 4.5 it caused my PSU to shut off







yeah is is 1250w of pure power but not enough for this high OC.


----------



## Sheyster

Sky, with your BIOS it's not necessary to raise the power limit slider, right? Just wanted to be sure since I looked at one of your screenies and the slider was at 115%.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sky, with your BIOS it's not necessary to raise the power limit slider, right? Just wanted to be sure since I looked at one of your screenies and the slider was at 115%.


If going above 1254Mhz + Memory OC with softmod like my two last bench you will need to slide it over, other than that you fine with 100% @ 340w yo can top 1254mMhz easy and keep gaming stable at 1202ish if you GPU can handle it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If going above 1254Mhz + Memory OC with softmod like my two last bench you will need to slide it over, other than that you fine with 100% @ 340w yo can top 1254mMhz easy and keep gaming stable at 1202ish if you GPU can handle it.


Cool, thanks. I usually game at 1150 stock voltage, except for BF3 which gets 1202/1.200v.


----------



## barkinos98

guys
is it possible to install the EK backplate on stock cooling?
is there anyone who've done this? the EVGA one seems to be the only official air backplate but its sooooo ugly :/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to be in the 780 club so far :=)
> 
> I am really scared about another BIOS for warranty reasons though. In most countries modifying BIOS can be OK at times for the manufacturers but in Turkey if something goes wrong even if it is not BIOS related, they will automatically blame it on the modified BIOS.
> 
> So therefor I think I will stick with the regular BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't tempt me much though.


Let me give you a warm
welcome to GTX 780 Clucb enjoy your stay and let's OC this beast.

















just don't forget your big btothers Titan owner's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How is this for my OCed 780 guys?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7225670
> 
> GPU score 14875


This is a nice score keep pushing it


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> guys
> is it possible to install the EK backplate on stock cooling?
> is there anyone who've done this? the EVGA one seems to be the only official air backplate but its sooooo ugly :/


Even if it is possible, it is forbidden for Turks.

It says it in the manual.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Cool, thanks. I usually game at 1150 stock voltage, except for BF3 which gets 1202/1.200v.


same here







no need to game above it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Let me give you a warm
> welcome to GTX 780 Clucb enjoy your stay and let's OC this beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't forget your big btothers Titan owner's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice score keep pushing it


Thanks for the warm welcome









I actually OCed with the settings as guru3d OCed a reference 780 in their interviews. I will be pushing the OC higher but I want to make sure that this OC is stable on Far Cry3, Bioshock Infinite and Tomb Raider as well.

My previous Titan was set to 1137 or actually even higher and worked 100% well on some games but only 1110 was stable for the above mentioned games.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Even if it is possible, it is forbidden for Turks.
> 
> It says it in the manual.











you're right, where a recall's faulty part can be blamed on the end user.
gotta love turkey!

and about bios im tempted to install one of the bioses but im so scared i'll screw up somehow


----------



## Dangur

*1000 PAGES*


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How is this for my OCed 780 guys?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7225670
> 
> GPU score 14875


how much is the gpu clock?

this is mine with gpu @ 1200mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7220709

gpu score 15021


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1000 PAGES*


200 pages and almost 10K posts..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liberato87*
> 
> how much is the gpu clock?
> 
> this is mine with gpu @ 1200mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7220709
> 
> gpu score 15021


Mine hits 1163 mhz bro.

You score is pretty good too. I will experiment more with mine later.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 200 pages and almost 10K posts..


100 pages









I like 100 posts per page. Much less clicking and more reading!


----------



## skupples

EVGA is actually telling people to change bios? Do we have screenshot proof of this?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How is this for my OCed 780 guys?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7225670
> 
> GPU score 14875


i call hax

mine


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i call hax
> 
> mine


Yeah but you forgot that 3DMARK11 adds another 100 points to my GPU score because of my awesomeness...


----------



## barkinos98

but your cpu is overclocked, right?
mine is stock








my gpu had +100mhz core, no mem OC, 106% and 95C, and thats it. still beats a stock titan+4770k, and im trying to overclock more to the gpu








cpu ihavent tried anything too hardcore but i know it can handle 43x at 1.2V and thats it


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The reason when disable boost is when you set the core clock it stays there in the hole gameplay or bench on load of course it will down clock in a non heavier scene but when it clock at top it almost fixed. it does suck more power from your psu when OC high. like last night I was able to clock both of my 780 at 1320Mhz with my 4770k at stock, but once I OC'd my 4770k I had to drop my GPU clock to 1306Mhz. @ 1320/500 SLI /4770k @ 4.5 it caused my PSU to shut off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah is is 1250w of pure power but not enough for this high OC.


wow thats crazy, so each card was probably pulling around 500watts each







4770k @ 4.5 pulls around 130watts and plus everything else in you're system..... i have a feeling i should of bought a bigger psu


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> '
> 
> good score
> 
> but you still nee to beat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was with my old 3770k, I still have no score on my 4770k on single run.
> 
> FIRE STRIKE 10372


Took an ass load of tweaking, but I was able to just beat it:

FIRE STRIKE 10450

Still set to 1.212V on that run. Used a 1254 clock speed, which is 13 more than I normally use but still stable. I generally run 1241 for stability insurance but figured it would be ok to jump it up just a tad to see if it could beat it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Took an ass load of tweaking, but I was able to just beat it:
> 
> FIRE STRIKE 10450
> 
> Still set to 1.212V on that run. Used a 1254 clock speed, which is 13 more than I normally use but still stable. I generally run 1241 for stability insurance but figured it would be ok to jump it up just a tad to see if it could beat it.


you can always get it a bit higher, you just need to be patient and make notes to keep you mind fresh for the next bench


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can always get it a bit higher, you just need to be patient and make notes to keep you mind fresh for the next bench


Something I notice is that while you have subscores in almost every category, my physics subscore is lightyears better than yours. Why is that?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Something I notice is that while you have subscores in almost every category, my physics subscore is lightyears better than yours. Why is that?


you got 6 cores and 3Dmark is very CPU dependable.
now you are in trouble








SCORE
11166 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
beat it now, I mean push your GPU.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dunno but now you are in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCORE
> 11166 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> beat it now, I mean push your GPU.


I am only using a reference model... going past 1.2V is dangerous to the VRM on stock air cooling; 1.212V is as far as I am willing to go.

How many volts was that, out of curiosity? Clock speed too.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I am only using a reference model... going past 1.2V is dangerous to the VRM on stock air cooling; 1.212V is as far as I am willing to go.
> 
> How many volts was that, out of curiosity? Clock speed too.


1372Mhz @ 1.3V









Let me do a quick run with 1254


----------



## skyn3t

1254Mhz @ 1.212v no tweaks.
SCORE
10450 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K

My Physics Score 12672 was a bit higher than my previews Physics Score 12642 on the 1372Mhz. 6 cores really pushes it out.


----------



## barkinos98

i cant get 3DMark11 to run on my current OC but GTA4 works quite well, and i've been playing for the last 3-4 hours


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i cant get 3DMark11 to run on my current OC but GTA4 works quite well, and i've been playing for the last 3-4 hours


that's very good
'it does prove not only your gpu is stable and you cpu to with OC, sometimes you pass the bench but not the game.


----------



## barkinos98

yeah, i guess its good enough for me








3dMark alt tabs and then the nvidia driver crashes with the current OC but works in GTA4, the only game i play.
so sad that i cant brag with numbers :/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> yeah, i guess its good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dMark alt tabs and then the nvidia driver crashes with the current OC but works in GTA4, the only game i play.
> so sad that i cant brag with numbers :/


Why arent u OCing your CPU?


----------



## barkinos98

too much work?
OC is WAY harder than i expected it to be man, with AMD i just set the clock from 200mHz to 230mHz, increased voltage to 1.4V and booted fine
then did some p95 to check temps and it was done

with this, i have to set multipliers for EVERYTHING on the damn board, set voltages for everything, change timings for the ram to work because XMP cant be comprehended by the board, and all other random stuff.
plus i just do GTA4 or internet surfing which the stock cpu pretty much is okay with it


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1254Mhz @ 1.212v no tweaks.
> SCORE
> 10450 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> 
> My Physics Score 12672 was a bit higher than my previews Physics Score 12642 on the 1372Mhz. 6 cores really pushes it out.


That is the exact same total score I got. So your gpu might be a tad better, but my cpu picks up the pace in the physics area to compensate.

Is CPU actually that important for the benchmark? I could likely get mine to 5.0 GHz for benchmarking if I wanted to go full bore, though I would not trust it for a 24/7 build.

*EDIT* Do you OC anything other than CPU and GPU for benching? Take any other special steps like ensure certain programs are off?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> That is the exact same total score I got. So your gpu might be a tad better, but my cpu picks up the pace in the physics area to compensate.
> 
> Is CPU actually that important for the benchmark? I could likely get mine to 5.0 GHz for benchmarking if I wanted to go full bore, though I would not trust it for a 24/7 build


The cpu doesn't make a big difference in Valley or Heaven bench with a single card (overclocked cpu makes more difference for multi gpu), all of the futuremark 3dmark benchies do depend on the type of cpu & speed it runs at for higher scores.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The cpu doesn't make a big difference in Valley or Heaven bench with a single card (overclocked cpu makes more difference for multi gpu), all of the futuremark 3dmark benchies do depend on the type of cpu & speed it runs at for higher scores.


I see. One question I do have: Despite having it clocked to 4.8 and completing stress tests at that level, 3dmark reports a clock of only 4.2. Does this indicate the GPU is throttling the CPU, or...?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I see. One question I do have: Despite having it clocked to 4.8 and completing stress tests at that level, 3dmark reports a clock of only 4.2. Does this indicate the GPU is throttling the CPU, or...?


That is the systeminfo app that reads the system specs when starting the benchmark, it is frequently off with the clocks. Some gpus it just doesn't read the overclocks properly, if cpus can downclock at idle it may read idle or low load clocks instead of the actual running speed, with the system memory it reads the jedec specs instead of the actual frequency the memory is running at.


----------



## iARDAs

While playing LOTR War in The North I had an error

The Nvidia OpenGL driver detected a problem with display error and is unable to continue.

I wonder if this is due to a unstable OC or just a random rare crash.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> While playing LOTR War in The North I had an error
> 
> The Nvidia OpenGL driver detected a problem with display error and is unable to continue.
> 
> I wonder if this is due to a unstable OC or just a random rare crash.


unstable OC + drivers.

so far I have been play with the new 327.23, I can tell you this drivers just made me happier about everything. I did found my 780 run much smooth and not video tearing during bench's / games so far so good in my end. Even the High OC it does handle very well. this is the 320.49 fixed if you ask me. buit I still got some love for the 316


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1254Mhz @ 1.212v no tweaks.
> SCORE
> 10450 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> 
> My Physics Score 12672 was a bit higher than my previews Physics Score 12642 on the 1372Mhz. 6 cores really pushes it out.


Interesting. It would appear that the processor does have some effect on gpu score as well in 3dmark.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1290745

11906 gpu with 1306 mhz at 1.2v


----------



## Clexzor

Almost broke 14k on CPU score with my 4770k 4.9 lol








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/902747


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is the systeminfo app that reads the system specs when starting the benchmark, it is frequently off with the clocks. Some gpus it just doesn't read the overclocks properly, if cpus can downclock at idle it may read idle or low load clocks instead of the actual running speed, with the system memory it reads the jedec specs instead of the actual frequency the memory is running at.


For those of you who don't know, the 3DMark sysinfo app installs a service that is always autoloaded and running. Why? I have no idea...

To fix this, go into your services console (Run > Services.msc) and turn off Automatic start for it; just change it to Manual start. It's called Futuremark sysinfo or something like that.


----------



## dawn1980

So I got 2 gtx 780 acx in sli...my top card will do 1202 MHz while bottom will only do 1150...which bios should I use to help the bottom card scale with the top??? I don't want to try anything to risky and ruin my card..does evga check bios if cards are sent in not workink?


----------



## grunion

Ok is there some secret to getting a decent FS score? A measly 8883 gpu score.

While 3DM11 looks fine, 15796 gpu score.


----------



## szeged

reference evga 780 on ebay for 550 buy it now price...must resist.


----------



## KarateF22

It is most likely a poor overclocker anyways


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1254Mhz @ 1.212v no tweaks.
> SCORE
> 10450 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> 
> My Physics Score 12672 was a bit higher than my previews Physics Score 12642 on the 1372Mhz. 6 cores really pushes it out.


How did you get your gpu to do 1.3 score?


----------



## Zaxis01

Vcore* lame auto correct.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Vcore* lame auto correct.


Everything you could ever need to know is in the OP.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Vcore* lame auto correct.


zawarudo and skyn3t softmod









Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

MSI AB Softmod


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> zawarudo and skyn3t softmod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool
> 
> MSI AB Softmod


Thanks bro!


----------



## Zaxis01

I did the soft mod and started afterburner increased voltages to 1250 and increased core to 1225 and mem at 1602 and checked gpuz and the voltage stays at 1175??

So i am unable to maintain a stable overclock due to the low voltages.

Did i do something wrong?

How can i fix this?


----------



## barkinos98

also about that
my card can do 1200mhz at 1.2V with boost+over volting but i cant use that power in folding, might anyone know why?


----------



## iARDAs

From my benchmark thread


Gulf of Oman 64p ConquestUltra Preset24763368Titan326.80Low minimum FPS due to an intense scene with bunch of explosions.Gulf of Oman 64p ConquestUltra Preset22643257GTX 780327.23



and


Kharg Island 64p ConquestUltra Preset25154783Titan326.80 Kharg Island 64p ConquestUltra Preset22112973GTX 780327.23 

10 fps lower in average compared to Titan.

I will check on GPU usage next time.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> From my benchmark thread
> 
> 
> Gulf of Oman 64p ConquestUltra Preset24763368Titan326.80Low minimum FPS due to an intense scene with bunch of explosions.Gulf of Oman 64p ConquestUltra Preset22643257GTX 780327.23
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Kharg Island 64p ConquestUltra Preset25154783Titan326.80 Kharg Island 64p ConquestUltra Preset22112973GTX 780327.23 
> 
> 10 fps lower in average compared to Titan.
> 
> I will check on GPU usage next time.


seems the 780 is using less vram on average in same levels/settings, guess allocated vram isnt a lie









do you got crysis 3 to compare with?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> seems the 780 is using less vram on average in same levels/settings, guess allocated vram isnt a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you got crysis 3 to compare with?


Was helping some noob out on BF3 forums today with a pc problem cuase no one was...so I started helping next thing I know im being attacked saying a signle 780 overclcocked cannot run 2560x1440 lol I was like "What?!"....and they then I mentioned it was overclocked to 96hz al hello broke loose lol apparently my rig is not god enough for 2560x1440p facepalm...coming from 2 guys running 4930k's using 108op 60hz panels the fail on those forums is insane...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Was helping some noob out on BF3 forums today with a pc problem cuase no one was...so I started helping next thing I know im being attacked saying a signle 780 overclcocked cannot run 2560x1440 lol I was like "What?!"...and they then I mentioned it was overclocked to 96hz al hello broke loose lol apparently my rig is not god enough for 2560x1440p facepalm...coming from 2 guys running 4930k's using 108op 60hz panels the fail on those forums is insane...


yeah i stay away from gaming forums when it comes to tech talk.

Tried to help a guy on the wow forums with a gpu upgrade holy hell i got mobbed by a bunch of knuckle draggers instantly i wanted to destroy them all.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> seems the 780 is using less vram on average in same levels/settings, guess allocated vram isnt a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you got crysis 3 to compare with?


Yep I have Crysis 3 as well and will try it tomorrow hopefully.

By the way here is a timeframe chart of BF3 Kiasar Railroad of my 780



Also guys I believe something is not right and causes my system to stutter. Every single game starts very well, however later the game starts to stutter a bit. Stuttering even occurs a while after I quit a game and go to the deskop. I should try a different driver but I am too lazy right now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep I have Crysis 3 as well and will try it tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> By the way here is a timeframe chart of BF3 Kiasar Railroad of my 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys I believe something is not right and causes my system to stutter. Every single game starts very well, however later the game starts to stutter a bit. Stuttering even occurs a while after I quit a game and go to the deskop. I should try a different driver but I am too lazy right now.


which drivers are you using?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which drivers are you using?


Latest WHQL

327.23


----------



## Clexzor

What driver are you using. Im using the new 327 I think and seems pretty smooth but I never usually play more than 45mins to hour since ive had my card.


----------



## szeged

i havent had any issues with 327 so far on titans or 780 classifieds


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> What driver are you using. Im using the new 327 I think and seems pretty smooth but I never usually play more than 45mins to hour since ive had my card.


327.23 the WHQL... So far it was great but now to think of it I also experienced a similar problem yesterday at Lord Of the Rings War in the North. The game started to stutter after a while.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i havent had any issues with 327 so far on titans or 780 classifieds


I am now downloading the 326.80 again and will test with it.


----------



## iARDAs

Now that's more like it


Kiasar Railroad 64p ConquestUltra Preset23804972Titan326.80 Kiasar Railroad 64p ConquestUltra Preset21442961GTX 780327.23327.23 WHQL drivers causing slower performance for meKiasar Railroad 64p ConquestUltra Preset21374871GTX 780326.80 

Clearly 327.23 is not working for me. I wonder why.


----------



## malmental

320.49 = FTW....


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Clearly 327.23 is not working for me. I wonder why.


Because BF3 is optimized poorly


----------



## Tonza

Got my new personal best 3Dmark Firestrike result (im mainly testing absolutely maximum what i can get on Skyn3t DCII bios with stock voltage)

1.162V @ 1254 core / + 500 mem and 2700K @ 4.7Ghz (1.35V low Vcore summer clocks). Soon i can start out some extreme benching, have already DCII Waterblock and Phobya 240LT kit (need to wait for installation until i get my 180mm radiator aswell). Planning to run 24/7 my card then with 1.212V and CPU with 1.45V 5.1Ghz (goes up to 5.2Ghz with 1.5V but that im not comfortable running 24/7 on that voltage).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1294385


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 320.49 = FTW....


I hear this is the best for SLI as well?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 320.49 = FTW....
> 
> 
> 
> I hear this is the best for SLI as well?
Click to expand...

I have them on my SLI rig as well...


----------



## malmental




----------



## Maximus Knight

Omg, I'm so happy I saw my core clock hit 1188(precisionX) on air when I benched with OC Scanner(the new one). Can anyone tell me if my max boost clock did hit 1200 for sure?

Ik it sounds abit noobish but TYVM!


----------



## CITIPLAN

What is the consensus on adding a backplate to an EVGA SC ACX 780? Worth the money and effort on a card already installed?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CITIPLAN*
> 
> What is the consensus on adding a backplate to an EVGA SC ACX 780? Worth the money and effort on a card already installed?


I think they look cool, I want to pick one up for my SC ACX 780 before EVGA goes out of stock on them. Usually with their backplates once they go OOS they don't get them back.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think they look cool, I want to pick one up for my SC ACX 780 before EVGA goes out of stock on them. Usually with their backplates once they go OOS they don't get them back.


Put a back plate on my ACX 780 took like 5 minutes and it does look awesome!


----------



## Sheyster

I had an EVGA back-plate on my old GTX 480 card. It looked great, but did nothing to help with the card's temps or stability. And that was one hot running card!


----------



## Dangur

Games are so much smoother at 1.2/1.212 Great job skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> I did the soft mod and started afterburner increased voltages to 1250 and increased core to 1225 and mem at 1602 and checked gpuz and the voltage stays at 1175??
> 
> So i am unable to maintain a stable overclock due to the low voltages.
> 
> Did i do something wrong?
> 
> How can i fix this?


Only AB report the right voltage you must click

settings
monitoring
Active hardware monitoring graphs
scroll down till you see GPU1 Voltage / GPU2 Voltage tick one for a single GPU or tick both for SLI.
Open the AB Hardware Monitor and look for you voltage there.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i havent had any issues with 327 so far on titans or 780 classifieds


same here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 327.23 the WHQL... So far it was great but now to think of it I also experienced a similar problem yesterday at Lord Of the Rings War in the North. The game started to stutter after a while.


some drivers are not good for some other games. I wish everything was liked when come to a good drivers ( mean same good drivers for all games) but is not like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Now that's more like it
> 
> 
> Kiasar Railroad 64p ConquestUltra Preset23804972Titan326.80 Kiasar Railroad 64p ConquestUltra Preset21442961GTX 780327.23327.23 WHQL drivers causing slower performance for meKiasar Railroad 64p ConquestUltra Preset21374871GTX 780326.80
> 
> Clearly 327.23 is not working for me. I wonder why.


I'm going to run some 320.49 bench today to see what is crank on my end. something is holding my GPU/CPU to break 19K on Fire strike and 3Dmark11 , My first toughs was my PSU not giving that juice it need but I found something very weird ( to be anounced )

CPU @ 4.5

3Dmark 11
1320c-500m-1.3v


Firestrike
1320c-500m-1.3v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 320.49 = FTW....


I always liked the 320.49 for bench







. Ima going this route today and compare with the 327.23
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Got my new personal best 3Dmark Firestrike result (im mainly testing absolutely maximum what i can get on Skyn3t DCII bios with stock voltage)
> 
> 1.162V @ 1254 core / + 500 mem and 2700K @ 4.7Ghz (1.35V low Vcore summer clocks). Soon i can start out some extreme benching, have already DCII Waterblock and Phobya 240LT kit (need to wait for installation until i get my 180mm radiator aswell). Planning to run 24/7 my card then with 1.212V and CPU with 1.45V 5.1Ghz (goes up to 5.2Ghz with 1.5V but that im not comfortable running 24/7 on that voltage).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1294385


Give me as much feedback on that bios as you can this is the only way we can nail it right. MSI lighting are running like butter I have been testing both stock/LN2 vbios .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Games are so much smoother at 1.2/1.212 Great job skyn3t


Nice!!!!!








take five and do this please

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413423/how-to-create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was worndeting where you digging all day, you always come with something


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worndeting where you digging all day, you always come with something
Click to expand...


----------



## skyn3t

OCN today is slow like a turtle, I mean my turtle can beat OCN today . what happen? east coast?


----------



## Sheyster

Slow here on the West Coast too...


----------



## Jared Pace

@skynet: Nice clocks. I notice AB graph shows steady voltage for GPU1 and slight fluctuation of voltage on GPU2. LLC 0 set for both cards? Is that Vdroop on 2nd card, or is droop even worse if LLC is in fact not set to 0 for 2nd card?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> I always liked the 320.49 for bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ima going this route today and compare with the 327.23


Are you using the original 320.49 WHQL or the fixed one (beta) that was released a few weeks later? If 327.23 is worse with BF3 I may want to switch back to 320.49.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> @skynet: Nice clocks. I notice AB graph shows steady voltage for GPU1 and slight fluctuation of voltage on GPU2. LLC 0 set for both cards? Is that Vdroop on 2nd card, or is droop even worse if LLC is in fact not set to 0 for 2nd card?


LLC 0 set on both GPU, This is I'm try to nail but can't find anything to get it fix. my GPU maybe?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Are you using the original 320.49 WHQL or the fixed one (beta) that was released a few weeks later? If 327.23 is worse with BF3 I may want to switch back to 320.49.


I'm going back to 320.49 for some bench today. Imay do it tonight, I'm off now got do a lot things now. catch you guys later


----------



## malmental

told you guys that 320.49 is still rockin'....
go mal...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> told you guys that 320.49 is still rockin'....
> go mal...


How does it compare to 320.18?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OCN today is slow like a turtle, I mean my turtle can beat OCN today . what happen? east coast?


even over the big lake is slow man...


----------



## malmental

Saturday in the Fall season in the US is College Football all day long for most.
I got kids too though, multi-tasking anyone...?


----------



## skupples

I was questioning if OCN was getting DDOS this AM. Now it seems to be better.


----------



## barkinos98

meh...
for me its still quite crappy and slow


----------



## malmental

it's been crappy and slow for weeks now but this morning it was all the way down..


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Please dont share info on 1.6v its not nessary and its easy to do even for noob so if you need it shared its not for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if that happens we may never have any voltage control anymore


umm ok lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Lahahahaha!

During the big AMD Hawaii hooplah they said, "TressFX changed the game." I played Tomb Raider. Yes, it looked good...but 99% time, I'm not looking @ the tip of Lara's head. And it tanked framerate. Took maybe 5 min and I was used to having it off.

BTW, that game is stunning on ultra and has some epic gameplay. Highly recommend nvidia surround if possible.


----------



## szeged

tressfx is a nice novelty, now it would be nice if their nerd researchers actually saw women in real life and saw how hair actually moved, ive never seen someone move half an inch and then their hair goes flying like they are headbanging lol

and that ruby demonstration of tressfx was just sad lol.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I've actually figured out how to make the NCP4206 go all the way up to 1.6v but in all honesty unless you are under a pot I reckon you will destroy your card. The chip itself is highly programmable, you can adjust he tables for voltage control; phase balance, current limit control, you can set the LLC level to a specific %, enable and disable phases, hell you can even set the clock etc.
> 
> The problem is this stuff is too dangerous to your hardware to mess about with unless you fully understand what it is you're doing. I think people should just be happy with the LLC control I've posted & not destroy their cards. Where I disagreed with FTW earlier (and earned an infraction for it) after actually testing my card over 1.3v (1.49v) the cooling needed ramps up squared, the heat output is uncontrollable & I have my card on a dedicated 240 rad. There literally isn't anything conventional you can use to keep a reference card in check and within acceptable temps at those volts.
> 
> There's the explanation, I'm not willing to responsible for giving people the tools to wreck their cards. 1.325v is enough.


never could understand this school of thought. If you create a utility that you use to better your card/rig etc, that you enjoy and want to share with others, and they use it incorrectly and cause damage to their card/rig etc. How are you responsible? if we were all required to protect others against doing dumb things, the world would be a madhouse to say the least lol


----------



## szeged

because you know they will somehow try to blame him and have him pay for a new card, happens all the time with other stuff besides overclocking lol.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> tressfx is a nice novelty, now it would be nice if their nerd researchers actually saw women in real life and saw how hair actually moved, ive never seen someone move half an inch and then their hair goes flying like they are headbanging lol
> 
> and that ruby demonstration of tressfx was just sad lol.


Link!

edit: If Lara's hair didn't move around @ Mach V, we'd never notice it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Link!
> 
> edit: If Lara's hair didn't move around @ Mach V, we'd never notice it.







that awful quality...dont blame youtube, thats the awful quality amd showed it at lol.

id much prefer them to use tressfx to show real hair movments, instead of medusa hair lashing out trying to do more damage to enemies than laura does.


----------



## Jodiuh

Laughable. She cant even see w/ all the hair in her eyes. This is all AMD's fault. Consider this demo of Ruby from ATI...






Not only does that make me want to buy a Radeon, but I want to play the game too!


----------



## szeged

i wouldnt play that game if it had tressfx physx and came with a free $100, awful looking "game"


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> never could understand this school of thought. If you create a utility that you use to better your card/rig etc, that you enjoy and want to share with others, and they use it incorrectly and cause damage to their card/rig etc. How are you responsible? if we were all required to protect others against doing dumb things, the world would be a madhouse to say the least lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because you know they will somehow try to blame him and have him pay for a new card, happens all the time with other stuff besides overclocking lol.


That & Nvidia greenlight, people would be killing reference cards if using those voltages on air/water & when nvidia gets too many RMAs they would think the stock voltage with an extra 0.038V to play with is way too much voltage & clamp down even more on the software voltage.


----------



## iARDAs

Just noticed this while playing Sleeping Dogs. Normall I have to average 60-70 fps on the settings I am playing but even though the GPU usage is 99% the FPS tanks to low 30s.

I click alt+tab, go to desktop while the game is running, and than maximize the game again, and fps goes back to 60-70.

Vram usage is lower than 1500.

Any thoughts?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just noticed this while playing Sleeping Dogs. Normall I have to average 60-70 fps on the settings I am playing but even though the GPU usage is 99% the FPS tanks to low 30s.
> 
> I click alt+tab, go to desktop while the game is running, and than maximize the game again, and fps goes back to 60-70.
> 
> Vram usage is lower than 1500.
> 
> Any thoughts?


poor cpu utilization... I use to get terrible fps in the city park outside of the hospital, & other places similar to that.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> poor cpu utilization... I use to get terrible fps in the city park outside of the hospital, & other places similar to that.


Yep that is usually where the FPS tanks for me.

Have you ever tried the alt+tab method? Did it ever increase the FPS for you?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> @skynet: Nice clocks. I notice AB graph shows steady voltage for GPU1 and slight fluctuation of voltage on GPU2. LLC 0 set for both cards? Is that Vdroop on 2nd card, or is droop even worse if LLC is in fact not set to 0 for 2nd card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Are you using the original 320.49 WHQL or the fixed one (beta) that was released a few weeks later? If 327.23 is worse with BF3 I may want to switch back to 320.49.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LLC 0 set on both GPU, This is I'm try to nail but can't find anything to get it fix. my GPU maybe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> told you guys that 320.49 is still rockin'....
> go mal...


can you guys see anything or light up my way in the dark tunnel









Even with my memory OC'd my score still below 19k. I really don't know what's wrong in here.

SCORE
P18751 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just noticed this while playing Sleeping Dogs. Normall I have to average 60-70 fps on the settings I am playing but even though the GPU usage is 99% the FPS tanks to low 30s.
> 
> I click alt+tab, go to desktop while the game is running, and than maximize the game again, and fps goes back to 60-70.
> 
> Vram usage is lower than 1500.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Same thing happened to me with Crysis 3, atl tabbing fixes the FPS.


----------



## szeged

with crysis 3 for me on titans its the opposite, if i tab out my vram goes through the roof and drops fps by 5 or so


----------



## Zaxis01

Thanks for the help Skyn3t i did what you said and saw the current stats of my gpu's voltage.

But for some odd reason my card 1 doesn't display the same settings in afterburner as my 2nd card does.

This is how it displays the config...

http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/Zaxis01/media/afterburner_zps1cb27343.png.html


----------



## skupples

Back when I Was still playing cry3, i would ALWAYS alt-TAB at the beginning of every match, which would allow me fps to go back up to 60... It's kinda funny, I haven't even played cry3 since installing my titans...

Iv'e been told the reason behind alt-tab increasing performance, has to do with forcing certain software's to reload. Personally, i have no idea though.

(i'm sorry, two glasses in on a bottle of port)


----------



## Zaxis01

The max voltage is +62 and the highest i can get voltages are 1.212 with 1237 stable on a heaven benchmark run.

Temps stayed below 40c for most of the run.

http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/Zaxis01/media/benchmarkrun_zps5f06c5ce.png.html


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Back when I Was still playing cry3, i would ALWAYS alt-TAB at the beginning of every match, which would allow me fps to go back up to 60... It's kinda funny, I haven't even played cry3 since installing my titans...
> 
> Iv'e been told the reason behind alt-tab increasing performance, has to do with forcing certain software's to reload. Personally, i have no idea though.
> 
> (i'm sorry, two glasses in on a bottle of port)


Doesn't that imply a "memory leak"? (Don't know why they call it that...more like memory hoarding..)


----------



## Marafice Eye

Add me to the club gentlemen. As of this past Wednesday, I am now a 780 owner!

GPU-Z Validation

Galaxy 780 Hall of Fame.

Haven't done any OCing yet, or BIOS tweaking (and have never done that before) so any tips/help is welcomed!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Add me to the club gentlemen. As of this past Wednesday, I am now a 780 owner!
> 
> GPU-Z Validation
> 
> Galaxy 780 Hall of Fame.
> 
> Haven't done any OCing yet, or BIOS tweaking (and have never done that before) so any tips/help is welcomed!


you can add yourself right away check the link below my sig and fill that out . and welcome to 780 club


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can add yourself right away check the link below my sig and fill that out . and welcome to 780 club


Done! and thanks, feels good to finally have a GPU I can throw anything at lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Done! and thanks, feels good to finally have a GPU I can throw anything at lol.


----------



## SeekerZA

No word on our Previous HOF users?

What has happened


----------



## suriya8080

Wahoo, I signed in. Proud owner of two EVGA 780 Hydro Coppers with vbios rev3.


----------



## Dangur

Why the default voltage is set to 0.937? Or its just on mine?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Done! and thanks, feels good to finally have a GPU I can throw anything at lol.


Enjoy it  It is a great GPU!!!


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, I got a wierd issue..

I'm running 24/7 on 1215Mhz with 1.225v on stock ref air and the card hits about 70c loaded after a paste swap with PK1. Stable as a rock as well.

Now, max clocks the card can do is 1280Mhz with 1.275v which on 100% fanspeed is about 65c loaded.

Problem is, sometimes it's stable, sometimes it aint.
Does anyone know what is wrong?

I meanc I can one day game BF3 on it for as long as I want and it's perfectly stable while the other day it'll blackscreen driver crash within 2 minutes and I have to go back to 1215 to stabilize it again.

Could it be VRM temps being a bit of a youknowwhat at 1.28v?

I do not plan to remove the cards cooler and swap it with water / aftermarket air. It looks too epic for that.
I got a Accelero Xtreme Plus I modded to fit dual DVI cards and the temps are.much lower for core and VRM using the VR004 kit (VRMs measured with IR thermo on backside of card) but it looks so ugly..


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> No word on our Previous HOF users?
> 
> What has happened


I think I read a few pages back they were both looked after by Galaxy.


----------



## suriya8080

*16199* My best firestrike score with 2 hydro coppers @1254/3312 and 1.212v








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/888219


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Guys, I got a wierd issue..
> 
> I'm running 24/7 on 1215Mhz with 1.225v on stock ref air and the card hits about 70c loaded after a paste swap with PK1. Stable as a rock as well.
> 
> Now, max clocks the card can do is 1280Mhz with 1.275v which on 100% fanspeed is about 65c loaded.
> 
> Problem is, sometimes it's stable, sometimes it aint.
> Does anyone know what is wrong?
> 
> I meanc I can one day game BF3 on it for as long as I want and it's perfectly stable while the other day it'll blackscreen driver crash within 2 minutes and I have to go back to 1215 to stabilize it again.
> 
> Could it be VRM temps being a bit of a youknowwhat at 1.28v?
> 
> I do not plan to remove the cards cooler and swap it with water / aftermarket air. It looks too epic for that.
> I got a Accelero Xtreme Plus I modded to fit dual DVI cards and the temps are.much lower for core and VRM using the VR004 kit (VRMs measured with IR thermo on backside of card) but it looks so ugly..


The mosfets (part of the VRMs) DrMOS Modules in your card have a trip temperature setting at +-125C (Tact Activation Temperature) which lowers the mosfet logic state until temps return to 100C - Trst - Reset Temperature, thats why you see lower performance during these lower logic states) the problem is cooling these mosfets properly and with current air coolers (do wonders for the core but have no specific VRM heatsink contact area) thats not going to happen; you see, a single titan/780 mosfet can withstand max 60A of current! thats more than 200W of heat! now multiply that for 8 and you see the problem you have as you raise voltage!
But that is not the main problem IMHO, the problem is you have other VRM´s components that CANNOT handle +100C... max rated 85C max!
For some reason nvidia set max temps at 85C i wonder...








So be safe and dont go above 1,25v (with LLC disabled, so you set *1,225v*! (1.225+0.025=1.250) and have your fans at 100% when you do it!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

I didn't mod LLC. I set 1.225v in MSI AB which gives about 1.200-1.208v loaded with BF3.

Fans are on a custom profile which elts core get to about 65c. Fanspeed is around 80-90% then.

I won't push higher with the stock cooler then


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I didn't mod LLC. I set 1.225v in MSI AB which gives about 1.200-1.208v loaded with BF3.
> 
> Fans are on a custom profile which elts core get to about 65c. Fanspeed is around 80-90% then.
> 
> I won't push higher with the stock cooler then


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm running 24/7 on 1215Mhz with 1.225v on stock ref air and the card hits about 70c loaded after a paste swap with PK1. Stable as a rock as well.


Did you test temps before and after applying the PK-1? Curious to know the difference it made.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I guess what scares me about wanting to buy a 780 is i don't want to buy now then by december the card feels like its subpar compared to the competition. How is the zotiac cards? Seen some on amazon for around $530ish


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I guess what scares me about wanting to buy a 780 is i don't want to buy now then by december the card feels like its subpar compared to the competition. How is the zotiac cards? Seen some on amazon for around $530ish


The difference is nothing astronomical if the leaked benchmarks are remotely accurate, its just as fast as a Titan. You still get better driver support and better frame rendering intervals with the 780's compared to the AMD hardware.


----------



## Dream39

*Skyn3t* big thx to you for working on Asus DCII bios ! i just wating now EK waterblocks for my SLi and will post bench results. Will you planing get some update for bios for this card or this is last rev. ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I guess what scares me about wanting to buy a 780 is i don't want to buy now then by december the card feels like its subpar compared to the competition. How is the zotiac cards? Seen some on amazon for around $530ish


Either way, the 780 is going to remain a beast for another year or two. Technology moves fast, but not that fast. *290X will most likely compete with the 780 @ stock boost clocks.* You have to remember the hardware specifications of the 780 compared to any other card. AMD has to make a BIG step to compete with it. Which they are doing, but only with one card out of the whole series.

AMD has made a promise that the driver issues exposed by PCper will be non-issue with Hawaii. 99% of the xfire issues have been corrected. The only real issue left is xfire+EYEfinity.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Was helping some noob out on BF3 forums today with a pc problem cuase no one was...so I started helping next thing I know im being attacked saying a signle 780 overclcocked cannot run 2560x1440 lol I was like What!?....and they then I mentioned it was overclocked to 96hz al hello broke loose lol apparently my rig is not god enough for 2560x1440p facepalm...coming from 2 guys running 4930k's using 108op 60hz panels the fail on those forums is insane...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i stay away from gaming forums when it comes to tech talk.
> 
> Tried to help a guy on the wow forums with a gpu upgrade holy hell i got mobbed by a bunch of knuckle draggers instantly i wanted to destroy them all.


This brightened my day a bit thanks for the chuckle guys. Definitely know what you mean...especially the children of Blizzard.


----------



## skupples

It disgusting how uncivilized gaming forums are these days. It gives me little hope for "Generation Ipad."


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I guess what scares me about wanting to buy a 780 is i don't want to buy now then by december the card feels like its subpar compared to the competition. How is the zotiac cards? Seen some on amazon for around $530ish


Zotac makes some fine cards. I had a 680 AMP that would do 1300 Mhz on stock volts, and have heard good things about their customer service, although I didn't personally need to call them.


----------



## Chomuco

beautiful sli


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> beautiful sli


Way to steal my picture there buddy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club/880#post_20889893


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> beautiful sli


How are the temperatures of the GPUs buddy?

Great setup btw.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How are the temperatures of the GPUs buddy?
> 
> Great setup btw.


I never ran both, I only bought 1. The other (top card) is my new replacement. I had issues with one of the fans on my old one and as it turns out, other issues too. I just put them both in for fun and took a pic as I thought if I kept it in much longer, I might decide to keep both (which I def cannot afford).

But temps for one are pretty good. Haven't had it long, maxes around 74 C now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Way to steal my picture there buddy.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club/880#post_20889893


LOL, owned!









What a tool he is...







That should earn an infraction IMHO.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, owned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a tool he is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should earn an infraction IMHO.


The guy never said... "Hey look at my system" unless thats what belleza means... All i know Bellezza as is the health spa down the street.


----------



## Anoxy

Pretty sure 'belleza' means "beauty" so it seems that he was complimenting your photo not stealing it...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Pretty sure 'belleza' means "beauty" so it seems that he was complimenting your photo not stealing it...


----------



## EarlZ

When I saw his post it also gave me the impression that it is not his system aside from the fact that the never said it was his.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The guy never said... "Hey look at my system" unless thats what belleza means... All i know Bellezza as is the health spa down the street.


True dat. If that's the case then he deserves an infraction for stat padding his post count.









His post was:

1) Random as hell
2) Not his pic
3) He didn't quote the owner's post, he direct linked to the pic.

Why is he even in here?


----------



## skyn3t

what?!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what?!


WOOOT!!!

About damn time EA!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Way to steal my picture there buddy.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club/880#post_20889893


You could be misinterpreting him. He's saying "beautiful SLI" (in Spanish). Could just be a compliment.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You could be misinterpreting him. He's saying "beautiful SLI" (in Spanish). Could just be a compliment.


Yes, but what's the point? LOL!







Seems like random posting to me. It's only a compliment if you acknowledge the owner, IMHO.


----------



## skyn3t

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> beautiful sli






Massa!!!
traduz ai


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what?!


You played this in June? Lucky.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


so then, I guess he was complimenting you Bond32.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You played this in June? Lucky.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Did you test temps before and after applying the PK-1? Curious to know the difference it made.


Yes, i did actually. Even though stock application wasn't really good there was barely any difference. 2-4c tops. Not worth the trouble as they obviously use highend paste.

I cannot wait for tuesday btw hahaha. Preload is done already. Servers ran great at EA. No hiccups or download issues here and average speed was well over 7MB/s.


----------



## KarateF22

A couple questions about SLI I have for the future, since I am likely to consider investing in it in the future.

1. Is mixing manufacturers OK? What about models?

2. Which settings need to be the same? (Core clock, mem clock, power target, voltage, etc)

3. Should I put the stronger or weaker card in the primary slot?

4. Does heat rise a lot for adjacent cards? What about two slots over?

5. Is two worth it? What about three?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> A couple questions about SLI I have for the future, since I am likely to consider investing in it in the future.
> 
> 1. Is mixing manufacturers OK? What about models?
> 
> 2. Which settings need to be the same? (Core clock, mem clock, power target, voltage, etc)
> 
> 3. Should I put the stronger or weaker card in the primary slot?
> 
> 4. Does heat rise a lot for adjacent cards? What about two slots over?
> 
> 5. Is two worth it? What about three?


1.) Same models, for manufacturers is ok to mix them as long as they are both "REFERENCE DESIGN"

2.) Try to keep both settings on both cards the same.

3.)I dont think it matters at all.

4.)Yes it will raise, my top card runs hotter when my bottom card is used but I found a way to fix that by adding a single Gentle Typhoon AP-15 directly infront of the top card.. Instead of having like a 10c gap they now have 2-3c gap.

5.)Definitely worth it on my end even if I have no single game that requires 2 cards.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

Just a quick 2 part question, can anyone suggest to me a bios to use? I'm currently still using the stock bios for my ACX SC but since i got them under water... i wanna push it more...

Also, whats the safest volt to use for the suggested bios?

Cheers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick 2 part question, can anyone suggest to me a bios to use? I'm currently still using the stock bios for my ACX SC but since i got them under water... i wanna push it more...
> 
> Also, whats the safest volt to use for the suggested bios?
> 
> Cheers.


First page you got them all! Skyn3t FTW!








Just dont go above 1,35v!
Stay safe!
Cheers

Ed


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First page you got them all! Skyn3t FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont go above 1,35v!
> Stay safe!
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Haha cheers, just wanted some recommendations since i'm new to flashing vbios. Should i stick with the ones labelled SC or can i use something like the HC versions?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Haha cheers, just wanted some recommendations since i'm new to flashing vbios. Should i stick with the ones labelled SC or can i use something like the HC versions?


In the first page you´ll find specific bios for lots of brands, im sure your card is among them!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## trelokomio58

I have a reference card under water with full cover waterblock.

Is it safe to run the card at 1,325 volt for every day use or not?

In games under full load at 1,325volt, my max temps are 45° C.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> In the first page you´ll find specific bios for lots of brands, im sure your card is among them!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Cheers mate, i tried out one of the vBIOS the A3 ACX SC Rev3. I just wanted to try it out and then flash back to my stock on (80.10.37.00.80)... but for some reason i cant seem to flash back... is that normal or did i screw up?

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I have a reference card under water with full cover waterblock.
> 
> Is it safe to run the card at 1,325 volt for every day use or not?
> 
> In games under full load at 1,325volt, my max temps are 45° C.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Its best to create 2 profiles in AB, one with the clocks and volts you want and another with stock settings!
This way you wont stress your card when not gaming and with a click of a button you can game at high clocks in a second!
Its better than to run our card at high volts all the time!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yes, i did actually. Even though stock application wasn't really good there was barely any difference. 2-4c tops. Not worth the trouble as they obviously use highend paste.


Hmmm... If it's 3-4 degrees C it's probably worth it. I have a small tube of PK-3 with enough left in it to do the job. Tempting... My temps are pretty good since adding an EVGA high flow bracket.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Cheers mate, i tried out one of the vBIOS the A3 ACX SC Rev3. I just wanted to try it out and then flash back to my stock on (80.10.37.00.80)... but for some reason i cant seem to flash back... is that normal or did i screw up?
> 
> Thanks!


Download from my SIG the flash tool and follow the instructions inside!
You´ll have it done in a "flash"!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its best to create 2 profiles in AB, one with the clocks and volts you want and another with stock settings!
> This way you wont stress your card when not gaming and with a click of a button you can game at high clocks in a second!
> Its better than to run our card at high volts all the time!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I already do that , i have two profiles, when i am not play games, the card have stock clocks!

But is it safe to play with hours games with the card at 1,325volt?

This is what i want to know !!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Cheers mate, i tried out one of the vBIOS the A3 ACX SC Rev3. I just wanted to try it out and then flash back to my stock on (80.10.37.00.80)... but for some reason i cant seem to flash back... is that normal or did i screw up?
> 
> Thanks!


It would help to know what command you're using to flash back...

Have you tried *nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom* ?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It would help to know what command you're using to flash back...
> 
> Have you tried *nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom* ?


nah i followed the guide on the first page

the commands i used was

nvflash --protectoff <-- to turn off the write protect

nvflash --save (filename).rom <-- i just named mine stock.rom

nvflash -4 -5 -6 (filename).rom <-- used the EVGA SC A3 rev3... now my cards are being treated as the non ACX ones... crap >_>

Did that give any signs as to me screwing up?

Thanks!


----------



## chromedivision

Hey folks, I'm having some problems with video lags playing FIFA 14. Does anyone else have the same issue? I tried all tweaks and drivers, but can't fix it.

Any idea?

Cheers.


----------



## Sheyster

The BF4 Beta Driver is out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430296/nvidia-331-40-beta-out-essential-for-bf4-beta


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> nah i followed the guide on the first page
> 
> the commands i used was
> 
> nvflash --protectoff <-- to turn off the write protect
> 
> nvflash --save (filename).rom <-- i just named mine stock.rom
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 (filename).rom <-- used the EVGA SC A3 rev3... now my cards are being treated as the non ACX ones... crap >_>
> 
> Did that give any signs as to me screwing up?
> 
> Thanks!


just use the flash tool and forget about it...
Put the bios inside the flash tool folder rename it to x and double click run.bat! all the nvflash switches are included in the bat file, its that easy...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I already do that , i have two profiles, when i am not play games, the card have stock clocks!
> 
> But is it safe to play with hours games with the card at 1,325volt?
> 
> This is what i want to know !!


First of all fill your signature so we can know what RIG you have, its easier to help you that way!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20

No one can tell you for sure if its safe or not! some cards blew with 1,30v, so its always a gamble!
I game at [email protected](1,25 - 1,30v) depending on if i have memory OC or not, as i have SLI i can afford to have lower clocks,
I benched (gamed)@ [email protected],4v and gameplay (not framerate) wasn't all better than 1226mhz, so, more its not always better in this case!
Now, IMHO if you have good cooling on the VRM area i believe that is "safe" to game for hours at 1,3v!
AFAIK VRM´s temps are always room temp above the core temps (Delta 20/25C) so, dont let it rise above 85C and you´ll be fine!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Skullwipe

I picked up an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX recently. I tried doing some overclocking today, and while I could push the memory to 220 Mhz (highest I went) if I push the GPU past 50 Mhz my drivers crash. Before they crashed the first time I was able to push it to 100 Mhz, but now it will crash even at 60 Mhz.

Using EVGA Precision with the power target at 106% (max) and the temp target set to 80c, though it's never broken 70c. I'm not sure what else I may need to adjust, not looking for an insane OC but 50 Mhz seems a bit sub par.


----------



## trelokomio58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First of all fill your signature so we can know what RIG you have, its easier to help you that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20
> 
> No one can tell you for sure if its safe or not! some cards blew with 1,30v, so its always a gamble!
> I game at [email protected](1,25 - 1,30v) depending on if i have memory OC or not, as i have SLI i can afford to have lower clocks,
> I benched (gamed)@ [email protected],4v and gameplay (not framerate) wasn't all better than 1226mhz, so, more its not always better in this case!
> Now, IMHO if you have good cooling on the VRM area i believe that is "safe" to game for hours at 1,3v!
> AFAIK VRM´s temps are always room temp above the core temps (Delta 20/25C) so, dont let it rise above 85C and you´ll be fine!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thank's for the answer mate!

My card is 100% stable at 1254mhz/ +600mhz memory with 1,25 vcore and 1320mhz/+600mhz memory at 1,325 vcore, i have tested it at many games for a lot of hours ..

I guess for extra 60-70mhz only, it's not worth pushing the card so much !

I stay at 1254mhz/+600mhz memory and 1,25 vcore, i guess that is much easier and safer for the card !!


----------



## iARDAs

I am moving from a Cosmos 2 to a Corsair F540 case. Let's see if the temps will get better.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am moving from a Cosmos 2 to a Corsair F540 case. Let's see if the temps will get better.


wait they have the 540 avail in turkey now?
but not vengeance peripherals?
i congradulate inventus or cizgi elektronik from here... :clap:


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I have a reference card under water with full cover waterblock.
> 
> Is it safe to run the card at 1,325 volt for every day use or not?
> 
> In games under full load at 1,325volt, my max temps are 45° C.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am going to be attempting to run @ 1.325V 24/7 running [email protected] I'd guess as long as it is stable and temps are under control (including VRMs) it _should_ be ok.


----------



## wsnnwa

@skyn3t - So which one of your Bios would you recommend for a reference Asus GTX 780? I haven't updated my bios from the TI bios since I haven't had much time, so I want to try yours out.


----------



## vlps5122

hey guys would some of you mind checking unigine engine 4.0 fps with the following settings: 1920x1080, tessellation: extreme, 8x aa, full screen. Just got my acx sc and I am getting 63 fps which i believe is low, and this card has been overclocked to 1200/3500. thank u in advance.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsnnwa*
> 
> @skyn3t - So which one of your Bios would you recommend for a reference Asus GTX 780? I haven't updated my bios from the TI bios since I haven't had much time, so I want to try yours out.


rev 3 sc


----------



## wermad

Good news for you HOF owners:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430363/tpu-ek-working-on-a-white-water-block-for-the-kfa2-gtx-780-hall-of-fame

Btw, ek has made blocks with white acetal tops in the past:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Good news for you HOF owners:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430363/tpu-ek-working-on-a-white-water-block-for-the-kfa2-gtx-780-hall-of-fame
> 
> Btw, ek has made blocks with white acetal tops in the past:


wermad you are the OCN GURU block's

+rep one more to the list


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> wermad you are the OCN GURU block's
> 
> +rep one more to the list


Make sure you don't post that pic (that's a Radeon HD6970 V2 block). I haven't seen anything yet nor heard anymore info. But I'm sure one of the EK reps will have a rendering of the final product available soon.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Make sure you don't post that pic (that's a Radeon HD6970 V2 block). I haven't seen anything yet nor heard anymore info. But I'm sure one of the EK reps will have a rendering of the final product available soon.


guna no posta it yet.


----------



## Vodkacooling

Does the software voltage boost work on stock bios? Or does it require a modded bios? Curious.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Does the software voltage boost work on stock bios? Or does it require a modded bios? Curious.


It'll work, but you'll still throttle, so redundant


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I think I read a few pages back they were both looked after by Galaxy.


Yep. We're working on it. Their cards are en route to R&D now and we've already started testing on a few others. Just to be sure, we're also trying all cards with the 8-pin cables unplugged and so far all of them have booted to the warning message exactly like they're supposed to without any problems.


----------



## Venom95

Ok, I'm running stock BIOS on a PNY 780, I'm using EVGA precision X....

First try at over clocking I set Power target to 102%, GPU clockoffset to +50 Mem clock off set to +100...

Ran heaven, Got around 1600 on extreme settings... I then set Power target to 106%, GPU clock off set +155 Mem clock off set to +200 ran heaven again..

This time in GPU Z My GPU clock went back to default, even though before heaven it was reading.. GPU clock, 1016MHZ ... Why did it revert during heaven bench mark ?

Also

My question is, what Is a good base point to set the GPU off set too with the MEM off set to work my way up to a good over clock?

How much should I increase the off sets each time ?

At the moment I have set everything back to default.


----------



## OccamRazor

All you guys with X79 platforms know this?

[Guru3d forums] "PCI-E Gen 3.0 native support is only enabled in R331.40 for Geforce GTX Titan and Geforce GTX 780. We are considering enabling for GK104 based GPUs"
By Manuel G - Nvidia Rep










Cheers

Ed


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> just use the flash tool and forget about it...
> Put the bios inside the flash tool folder rename it to x and double click run.bat! all the nvflash switches are included in the bat file, its that easy...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


OK... so i think i figured it out, it's highly possible that i am unable to flash back to 80.10.37 because its an older version... i tried to do it using the flash tool and i couldn't see it properly but i think it said something about a newer version (the dos window pops up for a second)...

Would anyone have a EVGA SC ACX stock bios 80.10.3A?

Also would it be possible to soft mod Precision to do 1.325v?

*EDIT*
@OccamRazor
I actually did the PCIE3 hack since i have an IB-E so yeah but its good to know that it will officially be supported now









Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> OK... so i think i figured it out, it's highly possible that i am unable to flash back to 80.10.37 because its an older version... i tried to do it using the flash tool and i couldn't see it properly but i think it said something about a newer version (the dos window pops up for a second)...
> 
> Would anyone have a EVGA SC ACX stock bios 80.10.3A?
> 
> Also would it be possible to soft mod Precision to do 1.325v?
> 
> *EDIT*
> @OccamRazor
> I actually did the PCIE3 hack since i have an IB-E so yeah but its good to know that it will officially be supported now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Weird! i flashed tons of times to older versions and never had any problems, PM skyn3t to see if he has any insight on the matter!
No, its not possible to soft mod precisonX, its not coded for it as AB is!
Its sad they took over a year to implement a piece of software that was available and everybody used it...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Ok, I'm running stock BIOS on a PNY 780, I'm using EVGA precision X....
> 
> First try at over clocking I set Power target to 102%, GPU clockoffset to +50 Mem clock off set to +100...
> 
> Ran heaven, Got around 1600 on extreme settings... I then set Power target to 106%, GPU clock off set +155 Mem clock off set to +200 ran heaven again..
> 
> This time in GPU Z My GPU clock went back to default, even though before heaven it was reading.. GPU clock, 1016MHZ ... Why did it revert during heaven bench mark ?
> 
> Also
> 
> My question is, what Is a good base point to set the GPU off set too with the MEM off set to work my way up to a good over clock?
> 
> How much should I increase the off sets each time ?
> 
> At the moment I have set everything back to default.


Increase voltage!








Always try OC core before memory!
Leave memory at stock and increase core clocks until it fails then go for the memory!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## KarateF22

What is the best way to test memory overclocking? Do you simply run Heaven a few times and if it never crashes its considered good? I can overclock my memory around 400 to be stable in Heaven, but if I try to do the same in OC Scanner's memory burner @ 3072MB, though it never crashes, it will detect about 1 artifact every 10-20 seconds. If I want to eliminate any artifact detection for at least 5 minutes it requires dropping down to about 325. Question is, which indicator is a stronger one to the higher *useful* overclock? 400 with no perceptible artifacts, but some picked up in OC Scanner, or 325 with no artifacts period?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Weird! i flashed tons of times to older versions and never had any problems, PM skyn3t to see if he has any insight on the matter!
> No, its not possible to soft mod precisonX, its not coded for it as AB is!
> Its sad they took over a year to implement a piece of software that was available and everybody used it...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


ATM, my cards are still on the custom vBIOS, my second card still can't get over 1.2Ghz with the custom vBIOS, the TDP is in the 60's now... properly hit the wall >_>. Only thing i can do to make it go (probably) over is with a softmodded AB so i just wanted to flash it back to the stock vBIOS first... but i dont think that will be happening anytime soon.

IMO PCIE 3 isn't necessary on X79 unless you are using Tri/ Quad SLI. you get PCIE 2 x16 for SLIs anyway so no real point in it... i'll do some benches later with PCIE 2 and PCIE 3.

Also, regarding the flash tool thing incase anyone is going to use it, the version of nvflash in the download is a little out dated so you have to download the one on the first page and paste the new version over.

If anyone knows anything about flashing back to a stock vBIOS 80.10.37, please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## lowfat

So I am currently running a TI bios dated May 25. Will I see overclocking improvements w/ one of the skyn3t bioses?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Need help,might be putting my xspc blocks on today,just wanted to know whats the best method to apply the paste,will be using mx-4.....So basically looking for tried and proven methods...I have been told pea size or spreading with a card,so whats your prefered method.....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Need help,might be putting my xspc blocks on today,just wanted to know whats the best method to apply the paste,will be using mx-4.....So basically looking for tried and proven methods...I have been told pea size or spreading with a card,so whats your prefered method.....


This is how i learned from my first EK gpu block (4870x2). I've been using this method ever since and I've never had a problem. Go light as a thick or heavy application of tim will make a mess


----------



## luci5r

So you guys agree GTX 780 is better then R9 290X or other AMD offerings for CGI work as well?

I'm planning on pulling the trigger tonight & ordering the EVGA GTX 780 Classified (03G-P4-3788-KR). Is there is a highly recommended BIOS I should look into? Especially one that helps with the OpenGL/OpenCL computing?

Thanks!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> So you guys agree GTX 780 is better then R9 290X or other AMD offerings for CGI work as well?
> 
> I'm planning on pulling the trigger tonight & ordering the EVGA GTX 780 Classified (03G-P4-3788-KR). Is there is a highly recommended BIOS I should look into? Especially one that helps with the OpenGL/OpenCL computing?
> 
> Thanks!


There's so much speculation that its very uncertain and Amd is being very hush hush. If the Hawaii card is better then most likely prices will drop for Nvidia (probably for the reference ones). If it falls short of being a "Titan killer" or 780 beater, then go ahead w/ the Classy.

Personally, I'm so intrigued that I want to see results. Especially w/ the rumored specs of 4gb, 512bit bus, crossfire via pcie 3.0, and "20% faster then Titan in BF4" w/ mantle. Since Nvidia is not allowing 4-way 780s, I'm very interested, especially w/ a rumored msrp of $599







.

I'm sure there will still be plenty of Classy's after Oct. 15th







, regardless of how Hawaii does.


----------



## KieranO

(hi im new here!) Kinda sad to see the EVGA Classified cards coming out and being able to overvolt and gain so much out of them, ive hardly been able to pull any overclock out of my card (evga ACX SC) and got rather neglible results, however putting together 900D watercooled build, considering seeing whether i can sell off my current 780 SC and get 2 more (probably cheaper editions that dont have sweet ass fans on!!) that ill put waterblocks on...


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KieranO*
> 
> (hi im new here!) Kinda sad to see the EVGA Classified cards coming out and being able to overvolt and gain so much out of them, ive hardly been able to pull any overclock out of my card (evga ACX SC) and got rather neglible results, however putting together 900D watercooled build, considering seeing whether i can sell off my current 780 SC and get 2 more (probably cheaper editions that dont have sweet ass fans on!!) that ill put waterblocks on...


I was unimpressed w/ my Classified w/ stock cooling. Sold it 3 days after purchasing. Went back to my watercooled reference cards and started cranking the volts. The watercooled reference card I use now is doing way higher clocks than the Classy on air. Not to mention the Classy was so big it had ridiculous amounts of sag to it.


----------



## luci5r

So do you guys recommend going with a reference over classified?


----------



## malmental

nope, I do not..


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> So do you guys recommend going with a reference over classified?


No. The chances of getting a good clocker are higher with the Classy.

You might get a crappy one that doesn't do any higher than 1254 mhz regardless of voltage but 1254 mhz is much higher than average for a 780.


----------



## KieranO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I was unimpressed w/ my Classified w/ stock cooling. Sold it 3 days after purchasing. Went back to my watercooled reference cards and started cranking the volts. The watercooled reference card I use now is doing way higher clocks than the Classy on air. Not to mention the Classy was so big it had ridiculous amounts of sag to it.


Oh thank you! thats really good to know about the classified haha not all hopes and dreams then, im still considering selling my current ACX and snagging 2 reference cards then really wana go all out on this watercooled build should be exciting!, so your overvolting reference cards, ive not done it but i assume you are using custom BIOS (sorry this parts a little new to me), interestingggggg how much more fighting power are you getting from your cards under water?







(real world wise i.e. fps in recent games maybe? :S)


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Need help,might be putting my xspc blocks on today,just wanted to know whats the best method to apply the paste,will be using mx-4.....So basically looking for tried and proven methods...I have been told pea size or spreading with a card,so whats your prefered method.....


Hey mate, i actually used the spread method... i don't think it matters too much, as long as your TIM is the non conductive kind (i.e. ceramic based). if it is conductive, you will want to be careful not to have the TIM touch anything other then the top of the chip. Could just be me being over cautious though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> So do you guys recommend going with a reference over classified?


Classified will have a higher chance to be better clocker compared with reference with the added phases etc. If it is within your budget... go for it.


----------



## luci5r

Okay, that's cool to know.

It's at $699, around $40 more then most other offerings, so yeah, I don't see any reason not to go with it. I was looking forward to a price drop with the R9 290X series announcement last week but it didn't look like nVidia is budging any time soon. I would have also liked to have seen what GTX 790 would bring, but it would most certainly be in the $900+ bracket & I'm not willing to go that high - so Classified soundslike a good choice.


----------



## Tacoma

Got home and my 2nd 780 arrive







Now just waiting for the crystal link to arrive. The nova 1300w coming tomorrow ^.^

Time to go back to sli and let see what it can push without modding


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KieranO*
> 
> Oh thank you! thats really good to know about the classified haha not all hopes and dreams then, im still considering selling my current ACX and snagging 2 reference cards then really wana go all out on this watercooled build should be exciting!, so your overvolting reference cards, ive not done it but i assume you are using custom BIOS (sorry this parts a little new to me), interestingggggg how much more fighting power are you getting from your cards under water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (real world wise i.e. fps in recent games maybe? :S)


I am currently @ 1372MHz 1.325V w/ my reference card. I am using a modified bios yes w/ the Afterburner 1.3V softmod as described in the first post of this thread. Using an EK block, full load temps are 50C, completely silent.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I am currently @ 1372MHz 1.325V w/ my reference card. I am using a modified bios yes w/ the Afterburner 1.3V softmod as described in the first post of this thread. Using an EK block, full load temps are 50C, completely silent.


Wow damn, whats the ambient temp... mines running 1.212v and its hitting low 50s (delta T of ~25) with the EK block Titan XXL


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Wow damn, whats the ambient temp... mines running 1.212v and its hitting low 50s (delta T of ~25) with the EK block Titan XXL


About 20C. I got lots of radiator though, a 3x140mm + 2x140mm for just the card and a 4670K at 4.5GHz.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> About 20C. I got lots of radiator though, a 3x140mm + 2x140mm for just the card and a 4670K at 4.5GHz.


lol i got 2x 240 and 1x 480 for SLI + 4820k but yeah the delta T seems about right... i was just curious lol


----------



## Dangur

Waiting for the bf4 beta to start, want to test it with 1.212v+331.40


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I am currently @ 1372MHz 1.325V w/ my reference card. I am using a modified bios yes w/ the Afterburner 1.3V softmod as described in the first post of this thread. Using an EK block, full load temps are 50C, completely silent.


I Never had hit 50ish here








looks like you having a lot fun huh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Wow damn, whats the ambient temp... mines running 1.212v and its hitting low 50s (delta T of ~25) with the EK block Titan XXL


my room temp is about 20c to 22c, water temp on my setup now is 24.9c my 780's top's around 35 to 38 at 1372ish wile on 3Dmark 11
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Waiting for the bf4 beta to start, want to test it with 1.212v+331.40


,

two thing's going to happen today, call sick or work like a zombie today


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey skyn3t,

Any advice as to how to flash my cards back to stock bios? i can't seem to be able to do it... i'm currently using your 3A SC Rev3 and i did save my our stock BIOS 80.10.37 before doing the flash... but nothing seems to work when i try to flash back to stock.

Cheers

P.S. offtopic but... i uploaded my new rigs photos~


----------



## dminzi

is anyone else getting horrible performance from their card in Battlefield 4 beta like i am it is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> is anyone else getting horrible performance from their card in Battlefield 4 beta like i am it is really starting to piss me off.



*Battlefield 4* ResVramMin FPSMax FpsFrametime   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Hey skyn3t,
> 
> Any advice as to how to flash my cards back to stock bios? i can't seem to be able to do it... i'm currently using your 3A SC Rev3 and i did save my our stock BIOS 80.10.37 before doing the flash... but nothing seems to
> 
> to stock.CheersP.S. offtopic but... i uploaded my new rigs photos~


The same way you flashed the vbios you can flash the stock bios.
Nvflash --protect off
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 stockbiosname.rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> is anyone else getting horrible performance from their card in Battlefield 4 beta like i am it is really starting to piss me off.


for anyone with issue try this at least for game play this drivers works in my end but for bench it does crash
[NVIDIA] 331.40 Beta out (Essential for BF4 Beta)


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The same way you flashed the vbios you can flash the stock bios.
> Nvflash --protect off
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 stockbiosname.rom]


Tried that.. didn't work









anything else?

*EDIT*


So thats what i did (using flash tool from OccamRazor) and it seems to fail everytime... the X.rom was the save from GPU-Z


----------



## NateST

Anyone else having issues when minimizing or alt-tabbing in BF4? I instantly get DX 11 crash error.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Tried that.. didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything else?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thats what i did (using flash tool from OccamRazor) and it seems to fail everytime... the X.rom was the save from GPU-Z


you got pm


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got pm


got it, and replied


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> is anyone else getting horrible performance from their card in Battlefield 4 beta like i am it is really starting to piss me off.


I'm convinced AMD & EA are pulling a fast one, to push hardware sales. It's not running so hot even on two gk110's...

It's also an extremely over populated beta... soo fps drop could be isp lag related.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 4* ResVramMin FPSMax FpsFrametime   Siege of Shanghai 32p DominationUltra Preset no AA1440p2434536714,85780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset no AA1440p2581184422,75780331.40Exclusive BetaSiege of Shanghai 64p ConquestUltra Preset1440p2812144621,67780331.40Exclusive Beta


Uh... I think I'll stick to 32P for now!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> got it, and replied


missed it and reply


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm convinced AMD & EA are pulling a fast one, to push hardware sales. It's not running so hot even on two gk110's...
> 
> It's also an extremely over populated beta... soo fps drop could be isp lag related.


Yeah i agree its making kind of pissed though to see pc gaming torn in such a way


----------



## sena

Two gigabyte gtx 780 wf3 coming, also ek full cover blocks are ordered, going to post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So, what BIOS would you recommend for me to use? Never done any GPU OCing before, so a little wary of messing something up, but I'd like to try and get 1200-1250MHz core on this thing as it's designed for OCing, want to see how it affects my bench scores.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> So, what BIOS would you recommend for me to use? Never done any GPU OCing before, so a little wary of messing something up, but I'd like to try and get 1200-1250MHz core on this thing as it's designed for OCing, want to see how it affects my bench scores.


none in the front page and none you can find, i'm working on the new HOF revision like I did with the Lighting and DC II all those tree bios is very different from the others so it does need a quite bit work,

do me a favor go bench on

3Dmark 11
Firestrike
Valley
and give me all the top score achieved with stock bios. when you done with that I may have done the HOF rev 2 for Galaxy only.

All reference 780's ✓
MSI Lighting ✓
Asus DC II ✓
Galaxy HOF ( working on it. )


----------



## roelst

I have a watercooled Inno3D GTX 780 (standard pcb, check my build log for more info) and I am hitting the power limit of 106% with temperatures of 38 degrees at load. Is there any chance I can flash the Inno3D bios by a custom one to get rid of the insanely low power limit?

PS: This will be the first GPU BIOS flash for me, so keep in mind that I don't know all the ins and outs.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> none in the front page and none you can find, i'm working on the new HOF revision like I did with the Lighting and DC II all those tree bios is very different from the others so it does need a quite bit work,
> 
> do me a favor go bench on
> 
> 3Dmark 11
> Firestrike
> Valley
> and give me all the top score achieved with stock bios. when you done with that I may have done the HOF rev 2 for Galaxy only.
> 
> All reference 780's ✓
> MSI Lighting ✓
> Asus DC II ✓
> Galaxy HOF ( working on it. )


I don't have the newest 3DMark, will get the trial of it, (EDIT: Nvm, demo is useless, can't run firestrike extreme, guess I'll just have to wait)

Heaven - 1396
Valley - 2687
3DMark 11 - 4894


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I don't have the newest 3DMark, will get the trial of it, (EDIT: Nvm, demo is useless, can't run firestrike extreme, guess I'll just have to wait)
> 
> Heaven - 1396
> Valley - 2687
> 3DMark 11 - 4894


I may have a extra key for FS let me check it and I give it to ya. since you are HOF owner you need it.








not sure if i have i got check it.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm convinced AMD & EA are pulling a fast one, to push hardware sales. It's not running so hot even on two gk110's...
> 
> It's also an extremely over populated beta... soo fps drop could be isp lag related.


You may be right. Mantle is a new system to replace DX11, there are bound to be a lot of bugs. I just traded for a gigabyte GTX 780, and I was little nervous I should wait until the. 290x comes out to see what happens. But since Mantle is so new, even if it takes over as the dominant game engine/management whatever , it won't happen for at least another year, and the 780 will offer strong performance in the meantime.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I may have a extra key for FS let me check it and I give it to ya. since you are HOF owner you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i have i got check it.


Would be awesome! and very appreciated. For what it's worth, here's the Firestrike score from the demo version. - 9108

I should also note I'm running on the Nvidia 326.19 beta drivers. the 327.23 gave me issues with MSAA so I rolled back.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Would be awesome! and very appreciated. For what it's worth, here's the Firestrike score from the demo version. - 9108
> 
> I should also note I'm running on the Nvidia 326.19 beta drivers. the 327.23 gave me issues with MSAA so I rolled back.


pm sent


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> pm sent


Don't see one yet, but maybe OCN is being slow.

Interesting to note as well, on the results page, it lists the avg score for a "High end Gaming PC" (4770K and a Titan) as 9131, and I pulled a 9108 stock, I guess that's pretty good lol


----------



## outofmyheadyo

If anyone has a 3d mark advance key FS please let me know id love to pound my gtx 780 with it, atm mustering up the courage to flash it, needs more power target =)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> If anyone has a 3d mark advance key FS please let me know id love to pound my gtx 780 with it, atm mustering up the courage to flash it, needs more power target =)


take five minutes and do this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413423/how-to-create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info

you may be qualify for a 3Dmark key depends of the GPU brand, EVGA gives you a free key.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> take five minutes and do this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1413423/how-to-create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info
> 
> you may be qualify for a 3Dmark key depends of the GPU brand, EVGA gives you a free key.


Im afraid I dont have an EVGA card but having a filled profile is good anyways thanks for the tip.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> take five minutes and do this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1413423/how-to-create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info
> 
> you may be qualify for a 3Dmark key depends of the GPU brand, EVGA gives you a free key.


I'm surprised that ALL brands don't offer it free with a 780, I mean... come on now... lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I'm surprised that ALL brands don't offer it free with a 780, I mean... come on now... lol


I redeemed mine but don't really use it....could I give it to Marafice? Or is it like mine now? I totally forget it I had to register my email or anything...pretty sure it was just input the code. If it is possible Marafice you can have my key.

Edit: scratch all that...dug through the email archives and apparently I did have to register so it is tied to my email. :/


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I redeemed mine but don't really use it....could I give it to Marafice? Or is it like mine now? I totally forget it I had to register my email or anything...pretty sure it was just input the code. If it is possible Marafice you can have my key.


Skyn3t is trying to do the same thing for me. Problem is it's integrated with Steam and I can't register an already used key. Thanks for the consideration though! Worst case scenario I'll snag it during the christmas sale when it's 50-75% off lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Skyn3t is trying to do the same thing for me. Problem is it's integrated with Steam and I can't register an already used key. Thanks for the consideration though! Worst case scenario I'll snag it during the christmas sale when it's 50-75% off lol


Such a shame...I really never use it at all.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Success! Got it all sorted out, now I can run some non-demo FireStrike! Thanks again Skyn3t! You're awesome dude!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I redeemed mine but don't really use it....could I give it to Marafice? Or is it like mine now? I totally forget it I had to register my email or anything...pretty sure it was just input the code. If it is possible Marafice you can have my key.
> 
> Edit: scratch all that...dug through the email archives and apparently I did have to register so it is tied to my email. :/


keep it for now. we may nee later







thanks for a big heart too man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Success! Got it all sorted out, now I can run some non-demo FireStrike! Thanks again Skyn3t! You're awesome dude!


you welcome bro


----------



## Marafice Eye

SWEET! scored higher! 9142 on normal FS

FS Extreme - 4697. only 13 points behind the avg for a 4770K and a Titan


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> keep it for now. we may nee later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for a big heart too man


No problemo just lemme know.


----------



## Splave

1815 passes here as well but started to get wet, will try to find better cpu.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 
> 
> 1815 passes here as well but started to get wet, will try to find better cpu.


I was going to spoiller the image but I'm not going too. to much hardware to hide .

Is that yours? if yes going to pm you


----------



## NateST

Anyone using SLI on 780s? If so hows the performance... mines still on loan at the moment.


----------



## Splave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was going to spoiller the image but I'm not going too. to much hardware to hide .
> 
> Is that yours? if yes going to pm you


Yesss


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1815 passes here as well but started to get wet, will try to find better cpu.


----------



## Thoth420

Seriously that is impressive.


----------



## roelst

I've managed to install a custom BIOS to my GPU, but I'm still stuck. The GPU clock won't go higher than 1045MHz (with little spikes around 1060MHz) although the power limit is set at 120% and a +230OC. The temps don't rise above 38 degrees C, so that isn't the problem either. According to the OSD the GPU is powerlimited.

Does anyone know how to solve this problem?

Little adition: The core clock was 1045MHz with a TDP of 106% as well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roelst*
> 
> I've managed to install a custom BIOS to my GPU, but I'm still stuck. The GPU clock won't go higher than 1045MHz (with little spikes around 1060MHz) although the power limit is set at 120% and a +230OC. The temps don't rise above 38 degrees C, so that isn't the problem either. According to the OSD the GPU is powerlimited.
> 
> Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
> 
> Little adition: The core clock was 1045MHz with a TDP of 106% as well.


Which bios did you flash?
Post AB and GPUz pics!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## roelst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Which bios did you flash?
> Post AB and GPUz pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed




And after Furmark:


----------



## Clexzor

Question all:

I hsave some extra arctic silver laying around wanted to know if it would be worth it to replace the stock TIM on my acx 780 maybe lower by couple celcius?


----------



## Tacoma

I tried replacing mine. I got worst temp than the original TIM.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Question all:
> 
> I hsave some extra arctic silver laying around wanted to know if it would be worth it to replace the stock TIM on my acx 780 maybe lower by couple celcius?


Pretty sure what they're using is better than AS5. If you do replace it get some PK-3 for the job.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Pretty sure what they're using is better than AS5. If you do replace it get some PK-3 for the job.


ha thanks ill defiantly order some try it out


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Anyone using SLI on 780s? If so hows the performance... mines still on loan at the moment.


SLI 780's pure awesomeness,its so good i have mine running at stock clocks/voltage,i have overclocked them but honestly they run thru all games at stock,currently not using them because they have been transfered to another cause while im in the process of putting them under water....


----------



## Killer344

Just got my 780 HOF..... batch number 1326... fack lol.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> SLI 780's pure awesomeness,its so good i have mine running at stock clocks/voltage,i have overclocked them but honestly they run thru all games at stock,currently not using them because they have been transfered to another cause while im in the process of putting them under water....


Should have specified in BF4.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roelst*
> 
> 
> 
> And after Furmark:


Please dont use furmark! it fires up your gpu with unrealistic loads and serves you no good when you find stable clocks in furmark and start crashing in games!
Use Farcry 3 for core OC testing and Crysis 3 for memory, Try OC the core first and then when you find the sweet spot , you test the memory OC!
What modded bios did you flash your card with?
What card do you have?
In order to help you better please fill your SIG with your RIG information!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20

Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

My 780 @ 1163mhz is running BF4 very good so far. But a 2nd one wouldn't hurt 

Check my results here


----------



## Dream39

after few days using bios for Asus DCII i start geting BSOD's ... when i read code of error, i decide to return official bios. bsod are gone ! system now stable.


----------



## Imprezzion

My GTX780 @ 1228Mhz core and 3500Mhz VRAM is doing just fine at BF4 1080P Ultra. Usually in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## roelst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Please dont use furmark! it fires up your gpu with unrealistic loads and serves you no good when you find stable clocks in furmark and start crashing in games!
> Use Farcry 3 for core OC testing and Crysis 3 for memory, Try OC the core first and then when you find the sweet spot , you test the memory OC!
> What modded bios did you flash your card with?
> What card do you have?
> In order to help you better please fill your SIG with your RIG information!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I modded the bios myselve with Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.
I've got the Inno3D reference card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Just got my 780 HOF..... batch number 1326... fack lol.


Let's burn it.







I mean let's bench it.


----------



## Killer344

lol, man I'm confused, what bios should I get?

I asked Galaxy's Rep about it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> Hey, have you been able to determine what happened to the burnt cards?
> 
> And if it's safe to run skyn3t's bios to keep the fan adjustment + power target/voltage increase?
> 
> Thanks, regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but we got the damaged cards back and they're en route to R&D now for testing.
> 
> As far as we've been able to tell so far, there doesn't seem to be any correlation between the two failures and the custom BIOS. The chip that failed isn't even used unless you try to run the card without the 8-pin power connected, and we don't even know for sure that both the people it happened to were using the custom BIOS. I can't officially give my blessing on it or anything but I haven't seen anything to indicate it might be harmful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Let's burn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean let's bench it.


How do you find the batch number? now I'm curious what batch I got

EDIT: NVM.... took a peek through the window... 1326 right there on the PCB... DAMN!


----------



## Dream39

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



everyone ignore me....


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> How do you find the batch number? now I'm curious what batch I got


From the back of the card, top left corner, it's imprinted on the PCB, right below the 2nd 8 pin connector.


----------



## Killer344

Let's not panic until it catches fire, shall we please lol....Galaxy is looking into it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Let's not panic until it catches fire, shall we please lol....Galaxy is looking into it.


let me complete the sentence.

and i have the Galaxy HOF rev 2 vBios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> after few days using bios for Asus DCII i start geting BSOD's ... when i read code of error, i decide to return official bios. bsod are gone ! system now stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> everyone ignore me....


No, we are not ignoring you!
This is a decent and OUTSTANDING forum!







unlike some out there...








What card do you have? and fill your SIG with your RIG!
See my SIG for details on how to do it! Its very important!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roelst*
> 
> I modded the bios myselve with Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.
> I've got the Inno3D reference card.


Well, while KBT is a bios tool there's really A LOT of things it cannot reach!
If you want your card bios tweaked the right way, PM skyn3t, if he has time im sure he will help you!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## hypespazm

Got my new 780 SC from EVGa * stock bios* I cant go over 50+ on the clock with out the driver crashin.. any suggestions?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Got my new 780 SC from EVGa * stock bios* I cant go over 50+ on the clock with out the driver crashin.. any suggestions?


First page Rev 3 vbios for your card! From the Great Skyn3t!!!!
Enjoy!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First page Rev 3 vbios for your card! From the Great Skyn3t!!!!
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


what settings do you run?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what settings do you run?


Im sorry, but what do you mean? What settings? If you mean my machine, its in my RIG!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dream39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, we are not ignoring you!
> This is a decent and OUTSTANDING forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlike some out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card do you have? and fill your SIG with your RIG!
> See my SIG for details on how to do it! Its very important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


i have SLI Asus DirectCUII 780 , maybe i need to try fash hof version of tweaked bios ? or its dangeros ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im sorry, but what do you mean? What settings? If you mean my machine, its in my RIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ed,

"remember that time"


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im sorry, but what do you mean? What settings? If you mean my machine, its in my RIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I mean as in memory clock and GPU clock speeds that are stable?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed,
> 
> "remember that time"


Does the REV 3 Boos the memory speed bandwidth? and is there a way to do a 1 click bios flash?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Does the REV 3 Boos the memory speed bandwidth? and is there a way to do a 1 click bios flash?


You could make a batch file if you really wanted, but you would still have to enter "y" when prompted.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Does the REV 3 Boos the memory speed bandwidth? and is there a way to do a 1 click bios flash?


yup

Download the flash tool from OccamRazor sig
FLASH TOOL
unzip it
open the bath file
change the line nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom
to nvflash --override -6 x.rom save it
put the vbios inside and rename it to x.rom
click in the bath file and voila let it flash.

none of vbios has boss the memory bandwidth

I wish I had a one click money maker machine


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup
> 
> Download the flash tool from OccamRazor sig
> FLASH TOOL
> unzip it
> open the bath file
> change the line nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom
> to nvflash --override -6 x.rom save it
> put the vbios inside and rename it to x.rom
> click in the bath file and voila let it flash.
> 
> none of vbios has boss the memory bandwidth
> 
> I wish I had a one click money maker machine


I have the SC from EVGA which one should I download?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> i have SLI Asus DirectCUII 780 , maybe i need to try fash hof version of tweaked bios ? or its dangeros ?


I may be new to the flashing vBIOS thing, but i'm pretty sure you shouldn't flash your ASUS DCII vBIOS with the one meant for the GALAXY HOF vBIOS... i could be wrong though...


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I may be new to the flashing vBIOS thing, but i'm pretty sure you shouldn't flash your ASUS DCII vBIOS with the one meant for the GALAXY HOF vBIOS... i could be wrong though...


I wouldnt flash something like that either.. Dont think it would brick. but i think it could cause fan control issues But Im not Sure just speculation


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I have the SC from EVGA which one should I download?


rev 3 sc


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed,
> 
> "remember that time"


HAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dream39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I wouldnt flash something like that either.. Dont think it would brick. but i think it could cause fan control issues But Im not Sure just speculation


soon i will get my waterblocks for Asus DCII and fun controll will no be actual for me.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rev 3 sc


i know it sounds like a bother but is the benchmarking one good enough for gaming?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I mean as in memory clock and GPU clock speeds that are stable?


As per rule of the thumb silicone lottery law dictates that not all cards are equal, so your millage may vary!
i game at [email protected],25-1,30v depending if i clock my cards memory to 7000mhz because i game at 3240x1920 and some games require memory OC at that resolution!
But i gamed stable at [email protected],4v but temps were on the 70/80C so i cut the gaming short but gameplay wise (not framerate) it wasnt different from 1226mhz, so less is more sometimes or at least equal!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As per rule of the thumb silicone lottery law dictates that not all cards are equal, so your millage may vary!
> i game at [email protected],25-1,30v depending if i clock my cards memory to 7000mhz because i game at 3240x1920 and some games require memory OC at that resolution!
> But i gamed stable at [email protected],4v but temps were on the 70/80C so i cut the gaming short but gameplay wise (not framerate) it wasnt different from 1226mhz, so less is more sometimes or at least equal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


ohh nice .. do you have it water cooled? I have the SC reference from EVGA.. on my old card i used to run 1.2v and I got around 400+ mem and 220+ on Clockspeed.. another question . I downloaded the REference OC REV 3.. Would I have to download the last one the SC one? even tho I have reference cooling?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> ohh nice .. do you have it water cooled? I have the SC reference from EVGA.. on my old card i used to run 1.2v and I got around 400+ mem and 220+ on Clockspeed.. another question . I downloaded the REference OC REV 3.. Would I have to download the last one the SC one? even tho I have reference cooling?


Again the importance of having the RIG in your SIG!
With a glance you can see what CPU, card clocks, watercooled or not, everything, it makes it easier to help you!
Please fill your SIG, theres a link in my SIG!








Check the clocks you can reach with your stock bios because that bios has 1137mhz stock clocks, if your card is happy with those clocks its fine!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## anubis1127

Pfft, rigs is sigs are so lame.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Again the importance of having the RIG in your SIG!
> With a glance you can see what CPU, card clocks, watercooled or not, everything, it makes it easier to help you!
> Please fill your SIG, theres a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the clocks you can reach with your stock bios because that bios has 1137mhz stock clocks, if your card is happy with those clocks its fine!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


just made my RIG. which would you say is the best REV 3 for overclocking? atleast?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> just made my RIG. which would you say is the best REV 3 for overclocking? atleast?


IMO, the stock vBIOS does a pretty good job of pushing your card... here are my results

Stock vBIOS - 1201Mhz Core Clock - 1.2v, can't remember mem clock... i think around +100Mhz - ~80% TDP

A3 SC Rev3 - 1228Mhz Core Clock - 1.212v, +50Mhz for mem clock... - ~60% TDP

i think its coz my cards aren't even hitting the damn TDPs... correct me if i'm wrong

If you use a custom vBIOS, you might wanna do the softmod for AB as well... this is all just from my observation... i could just be a crap OC'er lol

Quick question, IF i do get my vBIOS back to stock... can i still use the softmod for AB with it? or does it not allow it to go over 1.2v?

Cheers


----------



## dminzi

ok so my fps have gotten better in bf4 but is anyone else having micro stuttering like crazy


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> IMO, the stock vBIOS does a pretty good job of pushing your card... here are my results
> 
> Stock vBIOS - 1201Mhz Core Clock - 1.2v, can't remember mem clock... i think around +100Mhz - ~80% TDP
> 
> A3 SC Rev3 - 1228Mhz Core Clock - 1.212v, +50Mhz for mem clock... - ~60% TDP
> 
> i think its coz my cards aren't even hitting the damn TDPs... correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> If you use a custom vBIOS, you might wanna do the softmod for AB as well... this is all just from my observation... i could just be a crap OC'er lol
> 
> Quick question, IF i do get my vBIOS back to stock... can i still use the softmod for AB with it? or does it not allow it to go over 1.2v?
> 
> Cheers


on my card it doesnt allow me to change the voltage on stock cards..


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> on my card it doesnt allow me to change the voltage on stock cards..


Which OC program do you use?

for precision X you have to click in the voltage button on the left and then accept their T&C before you can add a max +38mv to the card... its not alot but the boost 2.0 does a fairly decent job of testing the limit for you... whether you wanna try and push the limit with a custom vBIOS after is entirely up to you.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Which OC program do you use?
> 
> for precision X you have to click in the voltage button on the left and then accept their T&C before you can add a max +38mv to the card... its not alot but the boost 2.0 does a fairly decent job of testing the limit for you... whether you wanna try and push the limit with a custom vBIOS after is entirely up to you.


I havent flashed the new bios yet.. and I use PRecision X Im not a great overclocker either tho.. atleast not yet im trying to learn. im gonna try to do that now


----------



## hypespazm

I got the same +38Mv


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I havent flashed the new bios yet.. and I use PRecision X Im not a great overclocker either tho.. atleast not yet im trying to learn. im gonna try to do that now


haha you don't need a new vBIOS to overvolt, you can do so with the stock one... or at least i could with the stock vBIOS for my SC w/ ACX... just open up precisionX and click on the voltage button thats on the left and you should be able to do the rest.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> haha you don't need a new vBIOS to overvolt, you can do so with the stock one... or at least i could with the stock vBIOS for my SC w/ ACX... just open up precisionX and click on the voltage button thats on the left and you should be able to do the rest.


yeah i was just getting like 120 on BF3 online.. I hace the reference cooler.. do you know if you can mount a ACX cooler on a reference PCB?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> yeah i was just getting like 120 on BF3 online.. I hace the reference cooler.. do you know if you can mount a ACX cooler on a reference PCB?


err... 120 frames? if so that seems really good... i don't personally play so i can't really compare though.

my cards (EVGA SC w/ ACX) are actually using the reference PCB... only difference is the cooler... so i think you can, might wanna check with EVGA though...


----------



## Venom95

So I tried my hand at overclocking for the first time, without touching the voltage.. These settings seem to be stable in games/heaven.. Thoughts anyone on how I can improve? What should I bring the voltage up to, and be able to remain *safe*... Using stock bios PNY 780 on Air... Thanks!


----------



## Gabkicks

My asus gtx 780 DCII OC came







I've been fooling around with it benchmarking for a day now.

It seems i can't do much memory wise :/


Is it best to unlink Power target and temp target and prioritize a high temp target in MSI Afterburner? what is the best way to get higher/more stable overclocks?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So I tried my hand at overclocking for the first time, without touching the voltage.. These settings seem to be stable in games/heaven.. Thoughts anyone on how I can improve? What should I bring the voltage up to, and be able to remain *safe*... Using stock bios PNY 780 on Air... Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's assumed "safe" to slide everything to the right on stock bios/air. If you start to breach 85 degrees you may need to address airflow issues/set the AC colder/turn down settings.

Gab, prioritize power>temp


----------



## Killer344

780 HOF ftw, 1250mhz on stock vcore, not gonna bother flashing a new bios/ramping up vcore until we know what killed the other cards







... only 300mhz out of the mems, I'm ok with that tbh.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> err... 120 frames? if so that seems really good... i don't personally play so i can't really compare though.
> 
> my cards (EVGA SC w/ ACX) are actually using the reference PCB... only difference is the cooler... so i think you can, might wanna check with EVGA though...


U can buy the ACX cooler to use on 780/Titan cards. Same pcb.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> 780 HOF ftw, 1250mhz on stock vcore, not gonna bother flashing a new bios/ramping up vcore until we know what killed the other cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... only 300mhz out of the mems, I'm ok with that tbh.


How did you pull that? I tried setting the core clock higher using a higher power target (not adjusting vcore) and every time I tried to launch a bench the screen just flipped out lol, crazy artifacting until I force closed the bench


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> How did you pull that? I tried setting the core clock higher using a higher power target (not adjusting vcore) and every time I tried to launch a bench the screen just flipped out lol, crazy artifacting until I force closed the bench


im wondering the same.. This new card I have doesnt seem like a great overclocker. to be honest. it crashed at 150 on the core


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> How did you pull that? I tried setting the core clock higher using a higher power target (not adjusting vcore) and every time I tried to launch a bench the screen just flipped out lol, crazy artifacting until I force closed the bench


Sounds like he just has a good clocking card. My 780 can't do more than 1189 Mhz or so on the core clock on stock volts without becoming unstable. Not all GPUs are created equally, haha.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Sounds like he just has a good clocking card. My 780 can't do more than 1189 Mhz or so on the core clock on stock volts without becoming unstable. Not all GPUs are created equally, haha.


Well yeah I know that much, I'm just curious how he managed to pull a stable 1250 out of an HoF in the same batch and without adjusting the voltage lol.


----------



## Skullwipe

You guys have any idea why my stock EVGA SC ACX crashes with as little as a 50 Mhz OC? I figured power target of 106% would be more than enough for that.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> You guys have any idea why my stock EVGA SC ACX crashes with as little as a 50 Mhz OC? I figured power target of 106% would be more than enough for that.


Did you increase voltage as well? You could just have a poor clocking, might need more than just a power limit increase to get more out of the card. On a side note, new vBios not only disables boost, but allows AB soft mod to go higher than 1.21v and enable LLC. I've seen people push 1.4v+ on their reference cards... that's higher than the Classifieds will go without EVBOT unless they're also doing the soft mod of course. I find stability really depends on what you run, so far the hardest things I've run and heard people run are Borderlands 2, and Far Cry 3. I can run BF3 and Heaven much higher than BL2.


----------



## cookiesowns

Not sure if this is any good. Is there a compilation of Valley Extreme HD bench scores? This is done on 2560x1440 Monitor + 1080P 2nd monitor, so FPS is prolly just 1-2 lower than it should be if running on a proper bench setup.

skyn3t EVGA 3A 80 BIOS. This isn't max clock yet, just doing a quick baseline so I can play some BF4 tonight =D


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Not sure if this is any good. Is there a compilation of Valley Extreme HD bench scores? This is done on 2560x1440 Monitor + 1080P 2nd monitor, so FPS is prolly just 1-2 lower than it should be if running on a proper bench setup.
> 
> skyn3t EVGA 3A 80 BIOS. This isn't max clock yet, just doing a quick baseline so I can play some BF4 tonight =D


Here you go!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> 780 HOF ftw, 1250mhz on stock vcore, not gonna bother flashing a new bios/ramping up vcore until we know what killed the other cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... only 300mhz out of the mems, I'm ok with that tbh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> How did you pull that? I tried setting the core clock higher using a higher power target (not adjusting vcore) and every time I tried to launch a bench the screen just flipped out lol, crazy artifacting until I force closed the bench


as far we know what killed both HOF was PSU fault this is what Galaxy Rep told us. the spikes happen right behind the 6/8 pin where all the juice is distributed to the hole pcb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Not sure if this is any good. Is there a compilation of Valley Extreme HD bench scores? This is done on 2560x1440 Monitor + 1080P 2nd monitor, so FPS is prolly just 1-2 lower than it should be if running on a proper bench setup.
> 
> skyn3t EVGA 3A 80 BIOS. This isn't max clock yet, just doing a quick baseline so I can play some BF4 tonight =D
> Quote:
Click to expand...

This is a good OC.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Well yeah I know that much, I'm just curious how he managed to pull a stable 1250 out of an HoF in the same batch and without adjusting the voltage lol.


It's the chip itself not that card batch number that determines it.

I can run 1320 MHz at 1.187v on mine. I've never tried an OC at base voltage.

The cooler on the card barely keeps up at that speed with a high load. I even changed the TIM to no effect.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It's the chip itself not that card batch number that determines it.
> 
> I can run 1320 MHz at 1.187v on mine. I've never tried an OC at base voltage.
> 
> The cooler on the card barely keeps up at that speed with a high load. I even changed the TIM to no effect.


This is the issue with the non-reference design, they put too much horse power on it and the stock cooler can't keep up with it. but things going to be better EK this time going to release HOF & LT water block.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey skyn3t,

Check PM


----------



## skyn3t

got it


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> got it


Cheers for the help mate, it worked... check your pm


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

@ skyn3t i need to ask you a favor can i pm you for a possible solution/help ?....


----------



## KieranO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First page Rev 3 vbios for your card! From the Great Skyn3t!!!!
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


so for stock EVGA ACX SC (the one i have) its quite normal to not be able to get above that core clock? i thought i had just lost the silicon (NOT silicone...those are for the fake breasts...) lottery again like on my gtx 670 lol ill be downloading those stock bios later on tonight!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KieranO*
> 
> so for stock EVGA ACX SC (the one i have) its quite normal to not be able to get above that core clock? i thought i had just lost the silicon (NOT silicone...those are for the fake breasts...) lottery again like on my gtx 670 lol ill be downloading those stock bios later on tonight!!!


(Different languages, same word) Silicone/Silicon - Silica » Silicon dioxide » silicone = SiO2(s) + 2 C(s) → Si(s) + 2 CO(g),
Silicon, the principal ingredient in beach sand, is a natural semiconductor and the most abundant element on earth except for oxygen.
The Silicon gel used in mammary implants comes from the same place as the silicon in our CPU´s and GPU´s!







:
And please fill your SIG with your RIG! Its important!









My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## quiggy2512

does anyone know if we will see 4 way drivers for the 780, i`m running the modded 320 beta , or could anyone help out on modding a newer driver for the 4 way sli of the 780`s ?

Much Obliged Davie


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> 780 HOF ftw, 1250mhz on stock vcore, not gonna bother flashing a new bios/ramping up vcore until we know what killed the other cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... only 300mhz out of the mems, I'm ok with that tbh.


Nice man! But is it "Far Cry 3" stable? I was runing @ 1267 on stock voltages and thought it was pretty stable playing Crysis 3 for a few hours. After loading a level on Far Cry 3 it instantly locked up with that frequency. I had to bump my clock down to 1228 for me to play it. I think if you can pass the FC3 test I'm sure the GPU is 100% stable lol...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Nice man! But is it "Far Cry 3" stable? I was runing @ 1267 on stock voltages and thought it was pretty stable playing Crysis 3 for a few hours. After loading a level on Far Cry 3 it instantly locked up with that frequency. I had to bump my clock down to 1228 for me to play it. I think if you can pass the FC3 test I'm sure the GPU is 100% stable lol...


Right on the spot!








If you have stable core clocks in Far Cry 3, its stable in 99% of games, benches and whatever you may think!
Memory wise, think on Crysis 3! Its a very good memory OC tester!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> @ skyn3t i need to ask you a favor can i pm you for a possible solution/help ?....


I got your PM buddy i will ask my wife if she can do it for ya. she knows better than sky, and sometimes she LOL at me when i do something that looks awful








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> (Different languages, same word) Silicone/Silicon - Silica » Silicon dioxide » silicone = SiO2(s) + 2 C(s) → Si(s) + 2 CO(g),
> Silicon, the principal ingredient in beach sand, is a natural semiconductor and the most abundant element on earth except for oxygen.
> The Silicon gel used in mammary implants comes from the same place as the silicon in our CPU´s and GPU´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> And please fill your SIG with your RIG! Its important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


wow the guy now learned some wiki in OCN now









do not underestimate him he will eat you a live. "look his avatar" be ware from the Wolf King.

I'm just play a bit with you guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quiggy2512*
> 
> does anyone know if we will see 4 way drivers for the 780, i`m running the modded 320 beta , or could anyone help out on modding a newer driver for the 4 way sli of the 780`s ?
> 
> Much Obliged Davie


Front page, there you have the "How to" and "File" , and yes it only works on 316 and 320 drivers. any drivers above it Nvidia did us a favor to remove the support by creating new value in the DLL files. so it no possible anymore. it could but I need to read the drivers from the beginner to the end, It may take the rest of my life alone so not worth it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> wow the guy now learned some wiki in OCN now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not underestimate him he will eat you a live. "look his avatar" be ware from the Wolf King.
> .










Im not trying to "teach" or to be better than anyone by explaining things every time i post something, but most of the time "common knowledge" is not so common as we have a very diversified community here and in one side of the world you might know something as a fact that for me was unknown in the first place!
So i explain whatever i know about something because even if the recipient of the post knows about it, the next person who reads it might not know, so WE all make a difference spreading our knowledge even if we think its small or everybody knows it!

Thanks for the mentioning Little Brother!


















Ed Wolf


----------



## wermad

Classy block incoming:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430887/ekwb-gtx-780-classified-waterblock-pictured-release-next-week

I'm sure this will get to the Classy club by someone else









290x Titan ballah.....tempting to switch XD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Classy block incoming:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430887/ekwb-gtx-780-classified-waterblock-pictured-release-next-week
> 
> I'm sure this will get to the Classy club by someone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290x Titan ballah.....tempting to switch XD


Ohhhh, dats hot... Even if it isn't full coverage. Look at the attention to the power section. +1.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ohhhh, dats hot... Even if it isn't full coverage. Look at the attention to the power section. +1.


Lol, everyone keeps saying "its not fullcover". It is, it just doesn't have an extended top like the Titan SE/XXL blocks. Similar design to their other niche blocks (Matrix, DC2, etc.). Fullcover refers to the fact that it covers the gpu core, the vram, and vrm chipsets. It doesn't mean it has to cover the entire pcb.


----------



## valkeriefire

How useful is a custom bios? I just traded for a gigabyte 780 (haven't gotten to test it yet), but I have an opportunity to buy a NIB evga 780 FTW for $575 and I'm wondering if the dual bios is worth the trouble of selling my gigabyte 780. Also do evga cards still come with 3dmark or is the promotion long gone?


----------



## anubis1127

Custom BIOS is kinda cool (or hot because of the extra volts), you can still use it on the Gigabyte, but that sounds like a pretty descent deal for the EVGA FTW. Dual-bios switch isn't really anything to get overly excited about, IMO. It takes 10 seconds to flash a bios maybe, and the reboot. You have to shutdown and flip the switch and boot back up with dual bios anyway, so you're not really saving much time if you wanted to go from custom to stock. Although if you think you'd want to switch frequently it may be worth it.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Custom BIOS is kinda cool (or hot because of the extra volts), you can still use it on the Gigabyte, but that sounds like a pretty descent deal for the EVGA FTW. Dual-bios switch isn't really anything to get overly excited about, IMO. It takes 10 seconds to flash a bios maybe, and the reboot. You have to shutdown and flip the switch and boot back up with dual bios anyway, so you're not really saving much time if you wanted to go from custom to stock. Although if you think you'd want to switch frequently it may be worth it.


Thanks Anubis. I knew I could flash the gigabyte, the dual bios just gives you some piece of mind. Back at forum.notebookreview.com we had numerous people brick their cards using winflash rather than a dos based flash utility.

Which card do you think is better? Gigabyte WF rev 2, or evga ftw? My guess is they are comparable. I guess if I can sell the gigabyte without a loss then it would worth it, but not opif it costs money.


----------



## anubis1127

It's rather difficult to brick a card flashing it. If it fails for some reason, you can generally just flash it again, and all is fine.

In theory the "FTW" should be better, but EVGA doesn't really bin their GPUs anymore, so it's hard to say. My ACX SC is worse than a majority of normal reference 780s probably. It does 1200mhz or so for gaming, which is plenty overkill for me, so I'm not really worried about mine.

Get them both, bin them, then keep the better of the two?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Thanks Anubis. I knew I could flash the gigabyte, the dual bios just gives you some piece of mind. Back at forum.notebookreview.com we had numerous people brick their cards using winflash rather than a dos based flash utility.
> 
> Which card do you think is better? Gigabyte WF rev 2, or evga ftw? My guess is they are comparable. I guess if I can sell the gigabyte without a loss then it would worth it, but not opif it costs money.


if you are going single card and the FTW is dual fan like ACX both are great. you just need to make your mind on which brand.
I had used Giga RMA and they CS are great, never had to call them because of they fault or refusing my RMA it apply same to EVGA.


----------



## Venom95

So, I upped the voltage on my card, +38, stock bios.. Still can't seem to get any more core clock then when I leave the voltage at default... Is it time to flash the bios if I want a better OC? if I go any higher then the picture below, valley crashes... No matter the voltage..


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KieranO*
> 
> so for stock EVGA ACX SC (the one i have) its quite normal to not be able to get above that core clock? i thought i had just lost the silicon (NOT silicone...those are for the fake breasts...) lottery again like on my gtx 670 lol ill be downloading those stock bios later on tonight!!!


Not quite sure what you mean... i have two of these cards and the lowest i can get with overvolt and offset is 1.2Ghz core clock boosted on stock BIOS... they generally boost themselves over the EVGA stated clocks of 1020Mhz anyway at stock volts.


----------



## skyn3t

any of you won a GTX 770 GPU can pm me please. I'm try to get someone at the 770 thread but looks like everyone is off now.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's rather difficult to brick a card flashing it. If it fails for some reason, you can generally just flash it again, and all is fine.
> 
> In theory the "FTW" should be better, but EVGA doesn't really bin their GPUs anymore, so it's hard to say. My ACX SC is worse than a majority of normal reference 780s probably. It does 1200mhz or so for gaming, which is plenty overkill for me, so I'm not really worried about mine.
> 
> Get them both, bin them, then keep the better of the two?


Sounds like a good plan. I'll bench the gigabyte, see how it does, and if I don't like what I get I'll order the EVGA FTW, I have until Oct 10th, to make up my mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you are going single card and the FTW is dual fan like ACX both are great. you just need to make your mind on which brand.
> I had used Giga RMA and they CS are great, never had to call them because of they fault or refusing my RMA it apply same to EVGA.


Thanks for the feedback on Gigabyte RMA, I've read similar stories in other posts. Thank you.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any of you won a GTX 770 GPU can pm me please. I'm try to get someone at the 770 thread but looks like everyone is off now.


what you need.?
mind you I do not run my 770's at 1080p.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Nice man! But is it "Far Cry 3" stable? I was runing @ 1267 on stock voltages and thought it was pretty stable playing Crysis 3 for a few hours. After loading a level on Far Cry 3 it instantly locked up with that frequency. I had to bump my clock down to 1228 for me to play it. I think if you can pass the FC3 test I'm sure the GPU is 100% stable lol...


Don't have it installed, I'll get it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what you need.?
> mind you I do not run my 770's at 1080p.


I will shot you a pm now







,

I'm serious this time.


----------



## Killer344

Damn it, Galaxy's software is crap.... only way to fix it is with a new bios, you said you were working on a new bios for the HOF?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Damn it, Galaxy's software is crap.... only way to fix it is with a new bios, you said you were working on a new bios for the HOF?


yeah its done already. you want take it for a spin ?


----------



## skyn3t

Mal, you too quite where that hell did you go?


----------



## Killer344

sure


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Mal, you too quite where that hell did you go?


what are you guys doing ?


----------



## Jodiuh

EVGA rep on the forum is helping me return my hot/noisy/broken ACX. This is the best 780 for the $, no?

http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Direct-GPU-Contact-Graphics-GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5/dp/B00DWV3NM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380748110&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+gtx+780


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> what are you guys doing ?


hide and seek


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hide and seek


lolol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> EVGA rep on the forum is helping me return my hot/noisy/broken ACX. This is the best 780 for the $, no?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Direct-GPU-Contact-Graphics-GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5/dp/B00DWV3NM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380748110&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+gtx+780


are you planing to go water? if not get that one.


----------



## Jodiuh

Air cooling for me! Thanks!


----------



## TheMasterNoob

How many fps are you guys getting in BF4? I turned up texture resolution to 200% and I am seeing 27-35 fps sometimes even lower. I have the beta driver which fixed the insane lag it had before. With the exact same setting except @ 100%, I'm getting around 75 fps.


----------



## sydas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hide and seek


Your it !

find me if you can :]


----------



## skyn3t

Here is my system BF4 hardware monitor for couple minutes









vbios
Rev 3 ACX
SLI @ 1137Mhz /Memory stock maxs temp 44c
4770k @ 4.5Ghz max temp 70c it does pushes the CPU
right click and open new tab for maximize the image.
Everything on Ultra no lag
BF4 Beta drivers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Air cooling for me! Thanks!


That's a beast single card solution for sure.

btw, evga is sending out 15% off classi coupons to anyone who signed up for the give away 2 months ago.








Whats up with that GPU usage...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's a beast single card solution for sure.
> 
> btw, evga is sending out 15% off classi coupons to anyone who signed up for the give away 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with that GPU usage...


played some time stopped the game, sleep a bit and got back to the game again


----------



## Jodiuh

FPS seems fine in BF4, but I'm getting mad stuttttttters.


----------



## lowfat

So by overclocking my card from 1137MHz, 1.187V to 1372MHz, 1.325V my GTX780 pulls an addition 110W according to my power meter, up to a total system power consumption (prime95 + [email protected] on GPU) to 450W from the wall. That is w/ a 4670K @ 4.5GHz.


----------



## KarateF22

Is there any point trying to push a reference GTX 780 past 1.212V, or is it just excessively dangerous and thus not worth it?

I've heard some will try 1.225V, but that beyond that it gets REALLY rough on the VRM and can cook it.


----------



## skyn3t

sky going to give vbios to the hole 700's family
Quote:


> vbios annouced for [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club
> 
> vbios annouced for [Official] NVIDIA GTX 770 Owners Club


----------



## sena

Cards are in house, waiting for ek blocks to arrive.


----------



## Playback

How hard is it to get 1337MHz stable on a reference 780 on water? How well would the VRM handle it, assuming I need to increase the voltage quite a bit? I have my 780 installed, but there's some more work to do on the rig before I'm filling the loop. Been with AMD for nearly 4 years, long time since I've been running green.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playback*
> 
> How hard is it to get 1337MHz stable on a reference 780 on water? How well would the VRM handle it, assuming I need to increase the voltage quite a bit? I have my 780 installed, but there's some more work to do on the rig before I'm filling the loop. Been with AMD for nearly 4 years, long time since I've been running green.


Impossible to get 1337 mhz. 1333 MHz or 1346 MHz are possible as the card runs in 13 MHz increments.

1300 MHz + is not common though. Any card that goes into the 1200's is above average.


----------



## Playback

Oh, alright. I'll be trying to get it as far as I can anyways. 1337MHz has always been kind of a milestone, lol. My 7950 got to 1275 stable enough for a benchmark run. I originally intended to get a 780 Classy, but I ended up going for the reference card due to space issues. Can't wait to get it up and running though!


----------



## ss-89

Wait who is working on a new HOF bios? Would love to take it for a spin if possible.

Also does anyone know how to change the fan speed when hyperboost is enabled? Seems a bizarre decision by Galaxy to lock it at 100%.


----------



## jderbs

Which rev 3 bios do I want with Zotac reference gpus ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Which rev 3 bios do I want with Zotac reference gpus ?


rev 3 SC


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ss-89*
> 
> Wait who is working on a new HOF bios? Would love to take it for a spin if possible.
> 
> Also does anyone know how to change the fan speed when hyperboost is enabled? Seems a bizarre decision by Galaxy to lock it at 100%.


That hypperboost fan spin @ 100% cannot be disable, I will affect the nromal fan spin in a normal mode. so you got live with it. or don't use it at all. the new HOF bios is i test right now so. are you familiar with flash and re-flash a GPU if something goes wrong. If not I would say wait to the final word's from my buddy killer and wait till he gives me the green light. I do like to be sure of my bios before release. as i always put a nice team together to help developing a better vbios for everyone.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playback*
> 
> How hard is it to get 1337MHz stable on a reference 780 on water? How well would the VRM handle it, assuming I need to increase the voltage quite a bit? I have my 780 installed, but there's some more work to do on the rig before I'm filling the loop. Been with AMD for nearly 4 years, long time since I've been running green.


Both of my cards would do more than that if you aren't afraid of voltage. ASIC quality of 66% & 71%.


----------



## KieranO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> (Different languages, same word) Silicone/Silicon - Silica » Silicon dioxide » silicone = SiO2(s) + 2 C(s) → Si(s) + 2 CO(g),
> Silicon, the principal ingredient in beach sand, is a natural semiconductor and the most abundant element on earth except for oxygen.
> The Silicon gel used in mammary implants comes from the same place as the silicon in our CPU´s and GPU´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> And please fill your SIG with your RIG! Its important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


apologies i thought i had filled it in...odd idk why thats not worked D: i tried doing this bios thing but its just confusing i was doing the voltage mod on AB but it for some reason wouldnt let me open the notepad in admin mode so i couldnt save the .cfg file to program files(x86)/MSI AB/Profiles


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KieranO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> (Different languages, same word) Silicone/Silicon - Silica » Silicon dioxide » silicone = SiO2(s) + 2 C(s) → Si(s) + 2 CO(g),
> Silicon, the principal ingredient in beach sand, is a natural semiconductor and the most abundant element on earth except for oxygen.
> The Silicon gel used in mammary implants comes from the same place as the silicon in our CPU´s and GPU´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> And please fill your SIG with your RIG! Its important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> apologies i thought i had filled it in...odd idk why thats not worked D: i tried doing this bios thing but its just confusing i was doing the voltage mod on AB but it for some reason wouldnt let me open the notepad in admin mode so i couldnt save the .cfg file to program files(x86)/MSI AB/Profiles
Click to expand...

After you do rigbuilder go to your profile, scroll down to and click "Edit Signature Text", then drop down the "Show off stuff in your signature" tabs, select your rig and click "submit"


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KieranO*
> 
> apologies i thought i had filled it in...odd idk why thats not worked D: i tried doing this bios thing but its just confusing i was doing the voltage mod on AB but it for some reason wouldnt let me open the notepad in admin mode so i couldnt save the .cfg file to program files(x86)/MSI AB/Profiles


go here and download this file Add "Take Ownership" to Explorer Right-Click Menu in Win 7/ or Vista works on 8 too. follow the installation process it only take double click and you are done.

Navigate to program files(x86)/MSI AB/Profiles
Right click on the *VEN_10* if you have two select both now and click *Take Ownership* you now should able to edit and save the file with no issue and keep the windows security at the same time.


----------



## KieranO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> After you do rigbuilder go to your profile, scroll down to and click "Edit Signature Text", then drop down the "Show off stuff in your signature" tabs, select your rig and click "submit"


its cool man i worked it out i had created the rig just forgot to do the sig part







thanks tho!!


----------



## valkeriefire

I just got my new gigabyte 780 running, and for the life of me I cannot get it to pass valley, even on stock clocks. I traded it from a guy with a solid rep, so I don't think he'd give me a bumb card. I got Valley to complete 1x, but every othertime it has crashed, even with the clocks reduced below stock. I completely reinstalled windows 8, so I'm running nothing but a stock win8 install with NVIDIA drivers. My PSU is good, it's a seasonic 660w gold, and it ran my SLi 760s without a hitch (they only drew 500w total at load) and a 7970 without a problem. I originally thought it was a driver issue from having the 7970 installed, but the fresh win8 install wiped those problems away.

Any ideas on fixing this? I am trying other benchmarks now, but this is looking bad.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rev 3 SC


thanks!


----------



## iARDAs




----------



## Tacoma

My crystal links and the Maximus VI Extreme is coming in this evening









Anyone know if the hydro copper is voltage unlocked?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> My crystal links and the Maximus VI Extreme is coming in this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the hydro copper is voltage unlocked?


only my vbios







flash the rev 3 ACX or send me yours.

______________

Here is tha 13.12 Minutes playing Domination
now is a straight playing no stop. much better than my last messed graphics.









4770k 4.5 max temp 64c
CPU Usage 89% - 92%
780 @ 1137Mhz Max temp 42c
Stock memory


----------



## valkeriefire

Hmmm, I think I've figured it out. My CPU overclock is what is causing the issue. This sucks because I tossed my whole windows install over it. My CPU overclock has always been stable before (3770k at 4.6ghz with +0.06 offset), but now I can't bench the gpu with the CPU oc'd. Anyone have this issue before? I figured my PSU was good because I've ran sli 760s before without issue. I'm only drawing 332w on my killawatt meter during a heaven run.


----------



## Venom95

Scrub question but, did I damage my 780 by boosting the core clock +200 and crashing the driver over and over trying to find a stable core clock? I returned my settings to default cause I am worried about frying my card... I did up the voltage in the EVGA software to +13 +25 +38 during my testing... I could get 195 on the core clock and 85 on the memory... Stable in Grid 2 and heaven.... Can I run thos clocks without worrying if I'm gonna fry my new hardware? OR should I stop trying to OC it ?

I spent 3 days screwing around with the core clock... Was able to get it stable at 200 in valley with no extra voltage.... In short, did I hurt my card by crashing it for 3 days ? lol...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Hmmm, I think I've figured it out. My CPU overclock is what is causing the issue. This sucks because I tossed my whole windows install over it. My CPU overclock has always been stable before (3770k at 4.6ghz with +0.06 offset), but now I can't bench the gpu with the CPU oc'd. Anyone have this issue before? I figured my PSU was good because I've ran sli 760s before without issue. I'm only drawing 332w on my killawatt meter during a heaven run.


you need to increase the Offset a notch up , looks like you CPU start to degraded this is why you are having issues " crashing"

by the way why your sig shows gtx 760?


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That hypperboost fan spin @ 100% cannot be disable, I will affect the nromal fan spin in a normal mode. so you got live with it. or don't use it at all. the new HOF bios is i test right now so. are you familiar with flash and re-flash a GPU if something goes wrong. If not I would say wait to the final word's from my buddy killer and wait till he gives me the green light. I do like to be sure of my bios before release. as i always put a nice team together to help developing a better vbios for everyone.


yeah, I should be home in about two hours.

Also, this should make a lot of HOF owners happy







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyRep*
> 
> I'm actually beta testing a new bios they're working on right now based on everyone's feedback from the forums. It's looking damn cool and working well so far but no idea on a release date yet.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you need to increase the Offset a notch up , looks like you CPU start to degraded this is why you are having issues " crashing"
> 
> by the way why your sig shows gtx 760?


I don't think it is degredation. The Ivy series isn't supposed to degrade like Sandy does, also 0.06v is a pretty low offset, I only run about 1.27v at load. I will recheck my connections to sure my MB is connected properly. I did try an increase my offset, I went up to 0.075 but I still got the same result. Also benchmarks ran fine days ago on my SLi 760s and 7970.

The good news is the card seems to run well without a CPU overclock. I made it through Valley @ +105mhz core and +300mem which got me 1189 core. Score is 2914 How does this score look for those clocks? I was hoping to get up to 3k, but I don't have any more time to work with it.



Here is stock...2669


----------



## skupples

I had a similar issue when I upgraded to sli-titans Valkeriefire... Accept my issue was that the titans were dumping WAY more heat into my loop compared to 670's, rendering my 5.0 1.39vcore 3570k unstable. I had to reduce my clocks down to 4.7


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rev 3 SC


Noticing now on rev 3 that my voltage is stuck at 1.212 and won't go down even during idle... any ideas?


----------



## Venom95

Any feed back on my question ?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Any feed back on my question ?


I highly doubt you damaged your card because you were still running on the allowed voltage,however if your card is damaged it wouldn't be because of using the stock voltage but more likely because it was a bad card.....I myself had that fear once it turned out it was the driver i was using at the time,just play a few games and see if you are getting constant artifacts and that will answer your question if your card is damaged or not.....Also just keep your gpu temps below 85c and you should be more than fine running at those clocks,and make sure your have a custom fan curve set with whichever program you use to monitor temps (evga precision or MSI AB)....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I highly doubt you damaged your card because you were still running on the allowed voltage,however if your card is damaged it wouldn't be because of using the stock voltage but more likely because it was a bad card.....I myself had that fear once it turned out it was the driver i was using at the time,just play a few games and see if you are getting constant artifacts and that will answer your question if your card is damaged or not.....Also just keep your gpu temps below 85c and you should be more than fine running at those clocks,and make sure your have a custom fan curve set with whichever program you use to monitor temps (evga precision or MSI AB)....


^^^ This...

I would be extremely surprised if you did any damage to the vrm's or to the chip it's self while running the stock bios. Like Reaper said, give it a test... A damaged card will usually show artifacts even while web browsing & watching youtube videos. Sometimes the drivers will become corrupt after multiple hard crashes, so try to remember to re-install your driver's often if you are experimenting with overclocking. Keep the card under 85C, and the volts under 1.212

crashes are an every day (some times every 30 mins) occurrence for people that mess with OC'ing. The cards are designed to protect them selves.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ^^^ This...
> 
> I would be extremely surprised if you did any damage to the vrm's or to the chip it's self while running the stock bios. Like Reaper said, give it a test... A damaged card will usually show artifacts even while web browsing & watching youtube videos. Sometimes the drivers will become corrupt after multiple hard crashes, so try to remember to re-install your driver's often if you are experimenting with overclocking. Keep the card under 85C, and the volts under 1.212
> 
> crashes are an every day (some times every 30 mins) occurrence for people that mess with OC'ing. The cards are designed to protect them selves.


Thank you both for making me feel a lot better... Idid set my fan profile, and I don't think I broke 70C.... Will re install. my drivers now, it is acting a bit *bugy* Not purple box's but black lines...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Noticing now on rev 3 that my voltage is stuck at 1.212 and won't go down even during idle... any ideas?


make sure you don't have k-boost enable, because it will pump the voltage in some GPU case the k-boost makes you GPU act like crazy core clock going up and down and voltage variation.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> make sure you don't have k-boost enable, because it will pump the voltage in some GPU case the k-boost makes you GPU act like crazy core clock going up and down and voltage variation.


I enabled it and disabled it again just to be sure. It's definitely off now, but now it seems to be related to chrome being open. As soon as I open the browser the voltage shoots up from .875 to 1.212


----------



## Gabkicks

should I bother with a bios flash to get 1.27 volts If I am just going to use direct CUII cooler? this seems to be about the best i can do with +37mv. (maybe a tiny bit higher on core and mem w/ regular bios) i get up to 58c with stock cooling profile


----------



## jderbs

This is what I'm showing right now... strange ><


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> by the way why your sig shows gtx 760?


I fixed my sig. Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I had a similar issue when I upgraded to sli-titans Valkeriefire... Accept my issue was that the titans were dumping WAY more heat into my loop compared to 670's, rendering my 5.0 1.39vcore 3570k unstable. I had to reduce my clocks down to 4.7


Good theory. I can see how it might happen, I went from sli exhaust blower 760 to a heat dumping 780. Still my CPU is delidded and runs about 65C under full load ( which valley is not), so it shouldn't be overheating, even with the extra GPU heat. I'm hoping my CPU pci cables are loose or my memory is loose or something. I OC my memory to 2133 from 1600, but it never have me any trouble before either. I did just move my pc around town in the pack of my car, so maybe something came loose. I won't be able to test it for awhile though, I've got some other stuff that I have to handle first , but this is going to big me until I figure it out.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I don't think it is degredation. The Ivy series isn't supposed to degrade like Sandy does, also 0.06v is a pretty low offset, I only run about 1.27v at load. I will recheck my connections to sure my MB is connected properly. I did try an increase my offset, I went up to 0.075 but I still got the same result. Also benchmarks ran fine days ago on my SLi 760s and 7970.
> 
> The good news is the card seems to run well without a CPU overclock. I made it through Valley @ +105mhz core and +300mem which got me 1189 core. Score is 2914 How does this score look for those clocks? I was hoping to get up to 3k, but I don't have any more time to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is stock...2669


Electromigration is going to be present in any architecture, I'm honestly not sure if Ivy degrades much slower than Sandy however. People have been running 1.4v+ for years without issues, so I'll agree with you about degradation.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So I finally got a little OC'ing in. Stock Bios, stock voltage, power target unchanged at 100% I can get 1123MHz core (reported by GPU-Z but Precision X says 1201, inclined to believe GPU-Z) although Fire Strike Extreme crashes the driver when I try to run it. Valley, Heaven, and normal Fire Strike are able to run fine. Also can't run 3D Mark 11 on Extreme either, just blackscreens at launch.

If I adjust the power target higher, I get artifacting, freezing, flashing black screen, etc etc. Even if the OC is exactly the same. I set it to +117 (to get 1123) with 100% power target, it's fine aside from FS-E, but the minute I increase the power target, I can't run a bench.

+104 (to get 1110MHz) runs all benches fine and I'll probably roll with that for now.

Any ideas on why changing the power target basically screws up everything? lol

Again, complete noob to OC'ing, so bear with me here.

Benches - (Nice improvements)

Stock:
Valley - 2687
Heaven - 1396
FS - 9142
FSE - 4697
3DM11 - 4894

1110 core:
Valley - 2790
Heaven - 1477
FS - 9631
FSE - 4972
3DM11 - 5247

1123 core:
Valley - 2837
Heaven - 1487
FS - 9697
FSE - doesn't run
3DM11 - doesn't run


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Impossible to get 1337 mhz. 1333 MHz or 1346 MHz are possible as the card runs in 13 MHz increments.
> 
> 1300 MHz + is not common though. Any card that goes into the 1200's is above average.


I guess I got pretty lucky on both my cards, I've been running 1320 core 6.85 memory at 1.27v in benches. I'm almost certain I'll be able to hit near 1400 once I go water cooling and can push higher voltages. Run 1228(I think that's the clock) 24/7 at 1.19v.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*


What is that above the GTX emitting Red light? Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## Killer344

I'm at 1296mhz/3300mhz at 1.212v with the new bios skyn3t made for the HOF.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I'm at 1296mhz/3300mhz at 1.212v with the new bios skyn3t made for the HOF.


Open gpu-z and hit the test button to see what you are really running. 1296 MHz isn't possible. 1293 most likely.


----------



## Killer344

yeah, it was 1293mhz


----------



## n0ypi

Can someone give me some advice on which 780 to get?. Right now I'm currently debating on the evga gtx 780 sc acx or classified. Is the $50 price increase worth it to get the classified? I don't have much knowledge when it comes to overclocking but I am willing to learn.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Can someone give me some advice on which 780 to get?. Right now I'm currently debating on the evga gtx 780 sc acx or classified. Is the $50 price increase worth it to get the classified? I don't have much knowledge when it comes to overclocking but I am willing to learn.


Classified is definitely worth the extra money if you want to overclock.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playback*
> 
> How hard is it to get 1337MHz stable on a reference 780 on water? How well would the VRM handle it, assuming I need to increase the voltage quite a bit? I have my 780 installed, but there's some more work to do on the rig before I'm filling the loop. Been with AMD for nearly 4 years, long time since I've been running green.


Actually, from my experience, these cards can do about a 1:1 volt to clock ratio, if you aren't scared of killing your cards faster by pumping higher volts in, i reckon you can get over 1.3Ghz with ~1.325v? Just from my observations though... i did get 1.228Ghz with 1.212v but nothing on the mem clocks (+40Mhz does not count lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*










times like these i wish i bought the HC or the Swifttech WB... they light up lol

whats the red light there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Classified is definitely worth the extra money if you want to overclock.


Totally agreed, apparently some review got 1.4Ghz on Air... imagine what you can do with water... probably an additional 1.5Ghz since it'll be limited by voltage... but you get what i mean.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Open gpu-z and hit the test button to see what you are really running. 1296 MHz isn't possible. 1293 most likely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> yeah, it was 1293mhz


1293 is multiple of +13







1296 is something else.
1280
1267
1254
1241
1228
1215
1202


----------



## skyn3t

@ Jamaican Reaper, wife is working on your project







.
she just told me you can buy a HOF GPU for her as a payment









i just mess with ya


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ Jamaican Reaper, wife is working on your project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> she just told me you can buy a HOF GPU for her as a payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just mess with ya


Thanks heaps skyn3t....Finally put my 780's under water,just need to test a game or two to see how low/high the temps are....


----------



## Venom95

I tried to do a clean install of my drivers, and the screen went black .. so I had to force shut down. when I re - booted all I see is a black screen.. I had to unplug the 780, plug it back in, reboot just so I can get into safe mode to disable the card, reboot log in to windows... Install older drivers, reboot,black screen again... How can I fix this? Cause at the moment my 780 is a paper weight..


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Can someone give me some advice on which 780 to get?. Right now I'm currently debating on the evga gtx 780 sc acx or classified. Is the $50 price increase worth it to get the classified? I don't have much knowledge when it comes to overclocking but I am willing to learn.


Admittedly, I like my PC quiet...but the ACX drives me nuts. Its loud and runs hot IMO. Read hardware canucks review on the Asus DC2 for a comparison.


----------



## skupples

Classi/lightning>dc2>acx


----------



## Venom95

I cant even get the driver 331.40 to uninstall from control panel ...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I cant even get the driver 331.40 to uninstall from control panel ...


It may be time to refresh your OS.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It may be time to refresh your OS.


Exactly what skupples said....


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Classi/lightning>dc2>acx


Isn't the classified using the ACX (albeit a larger version)?


----------



## JONDJ23

This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive? Also no overclocking is done.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive? Also no overclocking is done.


Should be fine especially since you're not OC'ing.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It may be time to refresh your OS.


I finally got the drivers to uninstall... I installed drivers 9.18.13.2049, rebooted, same problem, after windows logo the screen goes black, but I can see my mouse cursor and I can move it around but there is no windows login just a black screen... Still sound like an OS issue ? Cause even installing different drivers hasn't fixed this problem... I'm running out of options...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive? Also no overclocking is done.


You will be more than fine,@ one point i was running a 3570k and sli 780;s on a hx 750 watt and even overclocked them and did a couple benches,so for a non k 3770 and 2 Lightning that will be running on stock clocks you have nothing to worry about,however if you decide to use a modded bios then get a more powerful PSU....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I finally got the drivers to uninstall... I installed drivers 9.18.13.2049, rebooted, same problem, after windows logo the screen goes black, but I can see my mouse cursor and I can move it around but there is no windows login just a black screen... Still sound like an OS issue ? Cause even installing different drivers hasn't fixed this problem... I'm running out of options...


Have you checked you cable from card to monitor or a differnt monitor or even just try using the igpu on your 3770k and see if the monitor works without a black screen....? Still think you need to do a O.S re-install....


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> This question has been bugging me and have been doubting sources for answers, but will a 850watt power supply (Corsair RM850) be enough to power an ASUS Sabertooth Z77/ i7 3770 (non-k) and two MSI GTX 780 Lightning? Additional info it's also powering 12 fans, 2x ssd, 2x 3.5 hdd, and optical drive? Also no overclocking is done.


That will be fine, but why are you buying Lightnings if you're not going to OC?


----------



## sinichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I finally got the drivers to uninstall... I installed drivers 9.18.13.2049, rebooted, same problem, after windows logo the screen goes black, but I can see my mouse cursor and I can move it around but there is no windows login just a black screen... Still sound like an OS issue ? Cause even installing different drivers hasn't fixed this problem... I'm running out of options...


Sounds like a corrupt os. Have you tried running it on the integrated GPU if it runs there then must be something else if it does not i think it on the OS


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinichi*
> 
> Sounds like a corrupt os. Have you tried running it on the integrated GPU if it runs there then must be something else if it does not i think it on the OS


My IGPU works fine, what I was using to install the drivers... I apparently didn't pull the freaking HDMI cable out.... I feel stupid, but the problem is solved







Still doesn't explain why it crashed the first time and kept booting with a black screen even before I plugged into my IGPU ..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What is that above the GTX emitting Red light? Sound Blaster Z?


yep. Zx to be exact but they are all the same thing


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> yep. Zx to be exact but they are all the same thing


Cool installed mine and haven't had a chance to try it yet. I had no clue it lit up like that.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Cool installed mine and haven't had a chance to try it yet. I had no clue it lit up like that.


It bothers some people though but for me its cool. It lights up very well at night  Doesn't lit the entire case but combined with the green geforce logo, it looks great.


----------



## VettePilot

Man BF4 is a mess. GPU usage is all over the place and never goes above 53%. I have tried the beta drivers 320.49 and now 327 drivers and nothing works. each time with a full removal of old NVidia files. BF3 runs totally smooth with all the drivers I tried. I have tried with HT on and off and it makes no difference. They need to fix this. CPU usage never goes above 50-55%


----------



## Jodiuh

If you are stuttering, try changing bf4.exe's process priority to low in task manager.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Man BF4 is a mess. GPU usage is all over the place and never goes above 53%. I have tried the beta drivers 320.49 and now 327 drivers and nothing works. each time with a full removal of old NVidia files. BF3 runs totally smooth with all the drivers I tried. I have tried with HT on and off and it makes no difference. They need to fix this. CPU usage never goes above 50-55%


Did you try 331.20? THe latest beta? I have a 780 and I have no issues with the game so far.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Cards are in house, waiting for ek blocks to arrive.


wich EK blocks did you choose ? I also have a Gigabyte GTX 780 rev1 but I am not sure wich blocks to order since I dont want to order a wrong one and end up with a paperweight, from the ekwb.com cooling configurator it seems that the titan and titan SE series of their blocks seem to be right, but as this is my first adventure in the watercooling land im not overly sure about this.
And since I want to bench 1300+, I would like to swap out the stock fan since i love silence =)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Man BF4 is a mess. GPU usage is all over the place and never goes above 53%. I have tried the beta drivers 320.49 and now 327 drivers and nothing works. each time with a full removal of old NVidia files. BF3 runs totally smooth with all the drivers I tried. I have tried with HT on and off and it makes no difference. They need to fix this. CPU usage never goes above 50-55%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you try 331.20? THe latest beta? I have a 780 and I have no issues with the game so far.


^ ^

this! the 331.20 are the nvidia released drivers for BF4!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Renairy

Hey guys, are there any BIOS's with BOOST 2.1 enabled,1.21v unlocked and 115% power target ?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hey guys, are there any BIOS's with BOOST 2.1 enabled,1.21v unlocked and 115% power target ?


why would you want boost enabled ?
The boost disabled cards run on 324/162 when theres no load and on proper clocks what u define when u load them instead of that boost up and up and down foolery.



my card with the wonderful skynet bios idling away.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> why would you want boost enabled ?
> The boost disabled cards run on 300/164 when theres no load and on proper clocks what u define when u load them instead of that boost up and up and down foolery.


Boost is an amazing invention, i want my card clocked at the only frequency it needs to be at.


----------



## Yukla

Help!
I can get a GTX 780 from someone for CHEAP. Like $540 cheap, never used, reference design, ASUS branded. Normal price for these are $790 here

Should I jump on this or add a second GTX 760 for $300?

Assume 2560x1440 gaming!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukla*
> 
> Help!
> I can get a GTX 780 from someone for CHEAP. Like $540 cheap, never used, reference design, ASUS branded. Normal price for these are $790 here
> 
> Should I jump on this or add a second GTX 760 for $300?
> 
> Assume 2560x1440 gaming!


I would go with the 780 if u dont mind the refrence card noise or have plans to watercool the card.


----------



## skyn3t

@ 1440 BF4 will eat your memory alive.

4770k 4.5 max temp 64c
CPU Usage 89% - 92%
780 @ 1137Mhz /memory stock Max temp 42c
BF4 eat 2765MB in a 1440p on my 780 sli everything on ultra.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







two 760 2GB for 1440p only with a medium or low resolution it will eat that memory in a blink of the eye. I may be wrong, correct me if Am.


----------



## gd350turbo

Hi Everybody...

I own a MSI 780 GAMING card...

That a very good card, Fast & Quiet !

But they have a very rigid and close power controller that limit too much the power of the card...

I can go at max 1202 mhz, with the voltage setting in Afterburner set to AUTO, if i put an higher value the score is lowest !

The card is cool, the max temp is approx 60° so there is room space to go higher !

So i need a bios that permit an higher power limiter !

Someone Can help me ?


----------



## Yukla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I would go with the 780 if u dont mind the refrence card noise or have plans to watercool the card.


What framerates can I expect with a single GTX 780 at 1080p Bf4 maxed out? What about at 1440p?
Now what about 760 SLI at 1080? at 1440?

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Hi Everybody...
> 
> I own a MSI 780 GAMING card...
> That a very good card, Fast & Quiet !
> But they have a very rigid and close power controller that limit too much the power of the card...
> I can go at max 1202 mhz, with the voltage setting in Afterburner set to AUTO, if i put an higher value the score is lowest !
> The card is cool, the max temp is approx 60° so there is room space to go higher !
> 
> So i need a bios that permit an higher power limiter !
> 
> Someone Can help me ?


Go here front page both of my vbios is there stock/Ln2 vbios









[Official] MSI GTX 780 Lightning Owner's Club

play safe


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*
> 
> Hi Everybody...
> 
> I own a MSI 780 GAMING card...
> That a very good card, Fast & Quiet !
> But they have a very rigid and close power controller that limit too much the power of the card...
> I can go at max 1202 mhz, with the voltage setting in Afterburner set to AUTO, if i put an higher value the score is lowest !
> The card is cool, the max temp is approx 60° so there is room space to go higher !
> 
> So i need a bios that permit an higher power limiter !
> 
> Someone Can help me ?


First page you'll find Skyn3t´s bios, choose Rev 3 but if you have a non reference card, drop Skyn3t a PM and im sure he´ll help you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Go here front page both of my vbios is there stock/Ln2 vbios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] MSI GTX 780 Lightning Owner's Club
> 
> play safe


Beat me to it!


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ^ ^
> 
> this! the 331.20 are the nvidia released drivers for BF4!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


yes I did it makes no difference. I


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:
Originally Posted by *skyn3t* 

Go here front page both of my vbios is there stock/Ln2 vbios









[Official] MSI GTX 780 Lightning Owner's Club

play safe

Thanks, but mine is not a Lightning, is a Gaming, ( *MSI* N780 TF 3GD5/OC ) the lightning bios is compatible ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo*


Front page, get the rev 3 acx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ 1440 BF4 will eat your memory alive.
> 
> 4770k 4.5 max temp 64c
> CPU Usage 89% - 92%
> 780 @ 1137Mhz /memory stock Max temp 42c
> BF4 eat 2765MB in a 1440p on my 780 sli everything on ultra.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t*wo 760 2GB for 1440p only with a medium or low resolution it will eat that memory in a blink of the eye*. I may be wrong, correct me if Am.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukla*
> 
> What framerates can I expect with a single GTX 780 at 1080p Bf4 maxed out? What about at 1440p?
> Now what about 760 SLI at 1080? at 1440?
> 
> Thanks


I believe you got *partially* answered in the Skyn3t´s post above! with 760´s you wont have enough memory for high resolution!
To see 780 performance in BF4 go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs/0_20

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Yukla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I believe you got *partially* answered in the Skyn3t´s post above! with 760´s you wont have enough memory for high resolution!
> To see 780 performance in BF4 go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs/0_20
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I understand that but just to quote myself from another thread:

Just remember that with my current PSU I don't think I can SLI GTX 780, so my choices are SLI GTX 760 (at a price of $300) or a single GTX 780 (at a price of $550ish)

I understand that GTX 760 SLI > Single Titan/780, but my main worry is VRAM. 2GB vs 3GB.

Is the extra 1GB worth the $250 cost over a second 760?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukla*
> 
> I understand that but just to quote myself from another thread:
> 
> Just remember that with my current PSU I don't think I can SLI GTX 780, *(if you dont do OC it will be fine)* so my choices are SLI GTX 760 (at a price of $300) or a single GTX 780 (at a price of $550ish)
> 
> I understand that GTX 760 SLI > Single Titan/780, but my main worry is VRAM. 2GB vs 3GB. *(more Vram is always better, even if you dont do AA) definitely 3GB!*
> 
> Is the extra 1GB worth the $250 cost over a second 760?


*IMHO Yes its worth!* Cheers!







Ed


----------



## Yukla

Thanks Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukla*
> 
> Thanks Ed


----------



## gd350turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Front page, get the rev 3 acx


Very thanks !


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> They need to fix this. CPU usage never goes above 50-55%


During my testing with my 3770K, with HT off the CPU hit 100% on all cores. With HT on, CPU usage was in the mid 80's on all cores.


----------



## alancsalt

Just got a newsletter from EKWB saying they're making a white acetal waterblock for the HOF...
Quote:


> The water block will be available in nickel-plated copper version and will feature white POM Acetal top, together with white side-attached FC Terminal. Up to four water blocks could be used on a single ATX form factor motherboard by using EK-FC Terminal (DUAL, TRIPLE or QUAD type) system or other means of interconnectivity.


----------



## alucardis666

So any oc I put on the card above the stock values of the bios give a black screen crash in all games.... but valley runs fine.... I'm currently running driver 331.40 and have the card running with afterburer at 1269mv and a power target of 130 the core clock is at 134 and my memory is at 620 any ideas?
From what I've noticed in AB the error occurs whenever the card hits 100% gpu usage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I finally got the drivers to uninstall... I installed drivers 9.18.13.2049, rebooted, same problem, after windows logo the screen goes black, but I can see my mouse cursor and I can move it around but there is no windows login just a black screen... Still sound like an OS issue ? Cause even installing different drivers hasn't fixed this problem... I'm running out of options...


When all else fails, it's time to try a fresh OS. If the problem persists after that, it's time to seek RMA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So any oc I put on the card above the stock values of the bios give a black screen crash in all games.... but valley runs fine.... I'm currently running driver 331.40 and have the card running with afterburer at 1269mv and a power target of 130 the core clock is at 134 and my memory is at 620 any ideas?
> From what I've noticed in AB the error occurs whenever the card hits 100% gpu usage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds pretty normal... Time for moar powa. See OP for bios options. If you are on air, you may have found your limit. Save that profile, then start reducing your clock speed by 13mhz until it stops crashing in game. Also, *OC core clock before memclock.
*
*Game stable & bench stable are two totally different worlds.*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So any oc I put on the card above the stock values of the bios give a black screen crash in all games.... but valley runs fine.... I'm currently running driver 331.40 and have the card running with afterburer at 1269mv and a power target of 130 the core clock is at 134 and my memory is at 620 any ideas?
> From what I've noticed in AB the error occurs whenever the card hits 100% gpu usage.


What bios do you have?
Sounds like your memory OC is too high! Try lower it to stock and find your max core OC and then OC your memory, core clock is more important then memory unless you drive multimonitor!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## alucardis666

Thanks for the quick replies guys, I'm running the extreme rev 3 bios. I'm fine tuning it now to see what sticks. I've dropped to stock and I'm bumping the core up in 13mhz intervals... what should I be pushing the mem up by to test? is it also in increments of 13?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies guys, I'm running the extreme rev 3 bios. I'm fine tuning it now to see what sticks. I've dropped to stock and I'm bumping the core up in 13mhz intervals... what should I be pushing the mem up by to test? is it also in increments of 13?


don't even start on memory until you find your "game stable" or "bench stable" coreclock... Then start in on the memory... Go ahead and start @ +100 for memory, then go from there. It may require some drop in coreclock once it starts getting high.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So with +104 core being stable in benches and games (haven't found a game to break it yet), I went ahead and started a mem OC. Started @ +300 and every bench has run perfectly so far, will try it with some games later on.

The mem OC has bumped my Valley score almost to 3k

Core +104/Mem +300

Valley - 2935
Heaven - 1521
FS - 9871 (so close to 10k lol)
FSE 5076 (woot broke 5k)
3DM11 Extreme - 5292


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It bothers some people though but for me its cool. It lights up very well at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't lit the entire case but combined with the green geforce logo, it looks great.


Well originally I was going for Green LED only(was going to get some Green LED Fans to replace the 3 case fans and let the Reference 780 do the rest). However my motherboard is my first ROG board and it has RED LEDs....didn't know that. They can be disabled but now that I know this sound card will do it....I guess my all green plan is finally dead. No bigs but a learning experience and it is like Christmas in my case.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Front Page update New vBios added.
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 iChill GeForce GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid vbios
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t-3A-iChill-rev3.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 iChill GeForce GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid
> Version 80.10.3A.00.1C
> Base core clock 1058.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> *We have now 248 Members*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Imprezzion

Nice graphs!

I'm actually swapping my 2600K set for 2011 set with a 3820 for now.
Matched my board with my reference 680 by getting a G1 Assassin 2







.
That looks so epic with the 780s LED logo.


----------



## skupples

Who's the one person with a bucketed 780?!


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> So with +104 core being stable in benches and games (haven't found a game to break it yet), I went ahead and started a mem OC. Started @ +300 and every bench has run perfectly so far, will try it with some games later on.
> 
> The mem OC has bumped my Valley score almost to 3k
> 
> Core +104/Mem +300
> 
> Valley - 2935
> Heaven - 1521
> FS - 9871 (so close to 10k lol)
> FSE 5076 (woot broke 5k)
> 3DM11 Extreme - 5292


Thanks for posting your scores. I found it useful since I am new on the 780. I got a valley score of 2914 @+105/+300 memory. My core was at 1189 for that. I noticed you Galaxy card has a high core freq than most, what were you running at when you got the 2935 score? (+104 only tells me your offset, not your actual speed)


----------



## skupples

What's up with the memclock before coreclock obsession?


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Thanks for posting your scores. I found it useful since I am new on the 780. I got a valley score of 2914 @+105/+300 memory. My core was at 1189 for that. I noticed you Galaxy card has a high core freq than most, what were you running at when you got the 2935 score? (+104 only tells me your offset, not your actual speed)


Should be 1228


----------



## mcg75

Here's something to shoot for with the HOF.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Thanks for posting your scores. I found it useful since I am new on the 780. I got a valley score of 2914 @+105/+300 memory. My core was at 1189 for that. I noticed you Galaxy card has a high core freq than most, what were you running at when you got the 2935 score? (+104 only tells me your offset, not your actual speed)


1110 core with 1163 boost according to GPU-Z, I don't go by the speeds on Precision X as they're not right, at least for me they aren't. But that's why it's a +104. it's normally 1006 according to GPU-Z so bumping up in increments of 13MHz eventually got me to +104.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks heaps skyn3t....Finally put my 780's under water,just need to test a game or two to see how low/high the temps are....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey JR
I missed that post, your RiG come out nice , short tubes means good flow







. Black & Red is my favorite color's








you thing should be done by tomorrow or tonight .


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> 1110 core with 1163 boost according to GPU-Z, I don't go by the speeds on Precision X as they're not right, at least for me they aren't. But that's why it's a +104. it's normally 1006 according to GPU-Z so bumping up in increments of 13MHz eventually got me to +104.


I'm pretty certain GPU-Z doesn't display the correct clocks. The default boost for our HOF cards is at 1.1 Ghz. At your offset you should be boosting to 1228 Mhz.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I'm pretty certain GPU-Z doesn't display the correct clocks. The default boost for our HOF cards is at 1.1 Ghz. At your offset you should be boosting to 1228 Mhz.


My HOF boosts to 1137 mhz stock. Some boost a little higher and some a little lower.

The way to know for sure what he's running is to run the gpu-z stress test and check what gpu-z says while it's running.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to shoot for with the HOF.


Just got this with my clocks



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I'm pretty certain GPU-Z doesn't display the correct clocks. The default boost for our HOF cards is at 1.1 Ghz. At your offset you should be boosting to 1228 Mhz.


Well if we're going by Precision X, it's still not 1228. It's 1188 for me. screen capped that while running the above Valley bench.


----------



## alucardis666

Well this seems to be the best I can manage with my card without it going crazy while gaming



I'm also running this with just 1200mv and temps are quite good, never going above 75C

My valley score was 3000


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey JR
> I missed that post, your RiG come out nice , short tubes means good flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Black & Red is my favorite color's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you thing should be done by tomorrow or tonight .


Double thanks for liking the rig and for the work your wife is doing....







I will admit i love the black/red combo also....


----------



## Shultzy

I finally received my second gtx 780 from EVGA's step up program after only 3 months







lol, but I definitely think the wait was worth it. It has an asic score of 89.7% and it overclocks like crazy. Here is a quick valley run.

[email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 1424/3602 --- 82.4 --- 3449


To get anywhere near 1400 on my other card I need to push like 1.4v through it, which I don't really want or like to do to a $650 piece of hardware for long periods of time.


----------



## malmental

Two main rigs are down for maintenance, updated specs in signature already..
I got deals on a H100i with CM JetFlow fans (surround boi rig upgrade) and a smaller H60 V2 with screws for dual Cougar fans (daily driver upgrade).

Then I grabbed a 2700K as I got a super super deal, lightly used never overclocked retail packaging..
Might just sell it for profit and grab a 3770K like I originally wanted, thinking about it still as I have a few days to decide.
Price was almost as good as 'wermads' offer some time back.. (thanks again for the offer)

I have been thinking about needing HT from my i5's but after seeing the CPU benchmarks of the most recent gaming,
i5's kick-ass still and this talk about more cores and threads is premature by a year or so IMHO.

You gals and gents have a good weekend..
Mal.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Two main rigs are down for maintenance, updated specs in signature already..
> I got deals on a H100i with CM JetFlow fans (surround boi rig upgrade) and a smaller H60 V2 with screws for dual Cougar fans (daily driver upgrade).
> 
> Then I grabbed a 2700K as I got a super super deal, lightly used never overclocked retail packaging..
> Might just sell it for profit and grab a 3770K like I originally wanted, thinking about it still as I have a few days to decide.
> Price was almost as good as 'wermads' offer some time back.. (thanks again for the offer)
> 
> I have been thinking about needing HT from my i5's but after seeing the CPU benchmarks of the most recent gaming,
> i5's kick-ass still and this talk about more cores and threads is premature by a year or so IMHO.
> 
> You gals and gents have a good weekend..
> Mal.


Same here Mal, my [email protected] kicks ass!!!








Good weekend to you too my Friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Double thanks for liking the rig and for the work your wife is doing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit i love the black/red combo also....


email sent, with two version, check it out and let me know


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> email sent, with two version, check it out and let me know


Hey Little Bro! have you seen the "Titan Flood" ?
We´re taking over all R9 AMD threads in OCN!








Every single thread has more Titan owners discussing stuff than in our own thread!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1431059/tpu-radeon-r9-290x-priced-at-729-99-on-newegg-com/740_20#post_20926123










Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Little Bro! have you seen the "Titan Flood" ?
> We´re taking over all R9 AMD threads in OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single thread has more Titan owners discussing stuff than in our own thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431059/tpu-radeon-r9-290x-priced-at-729-99-on-newegg-com/740_20#post_20926123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


let me check it cuz I want to LOL too.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> email sent, with two version, check it out and let me know





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/SPOILE

A Banner made by the man,the Legend OCN's own Skyn3t....I absolutely love it....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> A Banner made by the man,the Legend OCN's own Skyn3t....I absolutely love it....


Let it shine and be proud of your Thread









[Official] Corsair 750D Owners Club it will be Official anytime


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I finally received my second gtx 780 from EVGA's step up program after only 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, but I definitely think the wait was worth it. It has an asic score of 89.7% and it overclocks like crazy. Here is a quick valley run.
> 
> [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 1424/3602 --- 82.4 --- 3449
> 
> 
> To get anywhere near 1400 on my other card I need to push like 1.4v through it, which I don't really want or like to do to a $650 piece of hardware for long periods of time.


Very nice score man! Is that a 780 sc acx? water cooled I presume. I wonder what my classy would do under water, this is the best I can do on air.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Very nice score man! Is that a 780 sc acx? water cooled I presume. I wonder what my classy would do under water, this is the best I can do on air.


Nope it's just a plain old vanilla gtx 780 at 1.3v and yeah it's under water. Pry could hit 1500 or more if I pushed the volts to 1.4.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Nope it's just a plain old vanilla gtx 780 at 1.3v and yeah it's under water. Pry could hit 1500 or more if I pushed the volts to 1.4.


----------



## dzb87

Hello!
I have recently got second GTX 780 for SLI and I am getting little problems with overclocking.
I have two MSI reference cards.
When using only first card (ASIC ~73%) I could get 1189 boost clock stable in all games that I tested.
I discovered that second card always boosts lower by 26MHz. May it be caused by lower ASIC - ~63%?
I found a way to force both cards to equal boost - I set voltage of the "slower" card higher by 25mV.
Currently I have +13mV on first card and +38mV on the second one.

Unfortunately, even with all that I described above, the cards in SLI do not overclock good.
The maximum stable boost clock that I achieved is only 1124. With higher value I can find some games that crash.
I noticed a strange thing that happens when it crashes, the computer completely hangs (displaying stopped frame from the game) and I can only use hardware reset. It happens only when in SLI. With single card I was getting message about driver reset and I could continue work. Is it normal that in SLI it hangs? I am using Win8 x64 and latest WHQL drivers.

Can I do something more? I don't want to set GPU to higher voltage that NV allows (+38mV).
What do you think - is there a big difference between 2x1189 and 2x1124? Should I try to get higher or just enjoy what I have (and what is really pretty fast).


----------



## DStealth

Here the weather goes colder, so my bad OC reference Palit managed 1346 core with the ref cooler and limited RPMs cos of the BIOS witch resulted in 83fps Valley :







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> DStealth [email protected] [email protected]/[email protected] 3471 83 FPS


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> wich EK blocks did you choose ? I also have a Gigabyte GTX 780 rev1 but I am not sure wich blocks to order since I dont want to order a wrong one and end up with a paperweight, from the ekwb.com cooling configurator it seems that the titan and titan SE series of their blocks seem to be right, but as this is my first adventure in the watercooling land im not overly sure about this.
> And since I want to bench 1300+, I would like to swap out the stock fan since i love silence =)


I have ek fc titan block, also my both cards are rev 1.0, so you are good to go.

Pics


----------



## wermad

Using EK copper/plexi "short" blocks w/ backplates:


----------



## szeged

i hate how water can get on the raised parts of the EK blocks and get stuck there


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i hate how water can get on the raised parts of the EK blocks and get stuck there


it don't hurt







Run plain distilled and it vanishes









Once the loop is running, it hardly collects there.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Just sold my 7950 last week, my new Msi twin frozr 780 will be here on Tuesday, you guys have any tips for me? I will be using it in a carbide 500r case with plenty of fans.

Never had Nvidia before, and would like some help or tips OC'ing it. What should I set the temp/power target to etc? should i try 1.3v? and how is this done?


----------



## Zillerella

Just got my new EVGA 780 SC ACX after the other one got RMA'ed because of faulty fan.

Tho this card has really high pitched coil whine sound and it changes a lot and only occur in benchmark or heavy gaming. Did anyone else got crazy coil whine and did it go away or did you RMA it?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Just got my new EVGA 780 SC ACX after the other one got RMA'ed because of faulty fan.
> 
> Tho this card has really high pitched coil whine sound and it changes a lot and only occur in benchmark or heavy gaming. Did anyone else got crazy coil whine and did it go away or did you RMA it?


I have 2 EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX @ 1400mhz and ther is no coil whine at all
If I was you I would RMA it ASAP I can't stand coil whine


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhutileEfforts*
> 
> Just sold my 7950 last week, my new Msi twin frozr 780 will be here on Tuesday, you guys have any tips for me? I will be using it in a carbide 500r case with plenty of fans.
> 
> Never had Nvidia before, and would like some help or tips OC'ing it. What should I set the temp/power target to etc? should i try 1.3v? and how is this done?


Welcome then!









Set power target to the max, temp to the max, voltage to the max (+38) its just a nudge anyway!







adjust your cards fan to 70% and up accordingly with the temps you´ll see later! (REALLY SHOULD GO WATERCOOLING!







)
Leave the memory alone and increase the core clocks by lets say 50 (its up to you really) just remember that nvidia clocks work in 13mhz increments!
Test with Far Cry 3 (IMHO the best core stress tester out there) and increase clocks again!
The when you find your max OC turn to the memory, increase in 100mhz steps and use Crysis 3 this time! Another good tester for both core and memory is the latest 3dmark but i still prefer games to test OC!
If you get stuttering and poor performance than its time to flash that bios, go to the first page and download the appropriate bios for your card, (Take a breath and thank my Little Brother Skynet for his work on giving us his fantastic vbios!







) there's a specific one if im not mistaken, download the flash tool from my SIG and follow instructions, you also have a small guide in my SIG on how to do the volt mod but i strongly advise against it unless you're on water, if you decide to take the plunge you also have the LLC disable mod for steadier voltage and from our great Zawarudo a special tool to do a step further in increasing the voltage for those feeling adventurous to a huge 1.40v!!!
All of that for later then! Go on, if in any doubt or trouble PM me!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Just got my new EVGA 780 SC ACX after the other one got RMA'ed because of faulty fan.
> 
> Tho this card has really high pitched coil whine sound and it changes a lot and only occur in benchmark or heavy gaming. Did anyone else got crazy coil whine and did it go away or did you RMA it?


If it's really bad and it bothers you, I would, you paid a lot of money for that card. Both the 7970 ref. models I owned had terrible coil whine. It's the reason I got rid of them. My gtx 780's only have coil whine when the fps is higher than 1000, like on the crysis menu screen or after a run in valley and you exit the benchmark, otherwise my build is pretty silent depending on fan speed.


----------



## skupples

Coil whine is not a reason for RMA sadly.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Coil whine is not a reason for RMA sadly.


That is not really true I know 2 friend that RMA ther
GPUs because of coil whine


----------



## i7monkey

I have a sky3net Rev 3 bios and I have the voltage set at 1.212 but sometimes it goes back to 0.925v by itself and I get "display driver crashes" while in Windows.

Why is this?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> That is not really true I know 2 friend that RMA ther
> GPUs because of coil whine


Very interesting... What GPU & What manufacturer?


----------



## GhostDog99

780 and a 690 both EVGA cards


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Hello!
> I have recently got second GTX 780 for SLI and I am getting little problems with overclocking.
> I have two MSI reference cards.
> When using only first card (ASIC ~73%) I could get 1189 boost clock stable in all games that I tested.
> I discovered that second card always boosts lower by 26MHz. May it be caused by lower ASIC - ~63%?
> I found a way to force both cards to equal boost - I set voltage of the "slower" card higher by 25mV.
> Currently I have +13mV on first card and +38mV on the second one.
> 
> Unfortunately, even with all that I described above, the cards in SLI do not overclock good.
> The maximum stable boost clock that I achieved is only 1124. With higher value I can find some games that crash.
> I noticed a strange thing that happens when it crashes, the computer completely hangs (displaying stopped frame from the game) and I can only use hardware reset. It happens only when in SLI. With single card I was getting message about driver reset and I could continue work. Is it normal that in SLI it hangs? I am using Win8 x64 and latest WHQL drivers.
> 
> Can I do something more? I don't want to set GPU to higher voltage that NV allows (+38mV).
> What do you think - is there a big difference between 2x1189 and 2x1124? Should I try to get higher or just enjoy what I have (and what is really pretty fast).


it is not they way you match both GPU with the same clock. you must use the GPU offset to make it match.

for ex: t his is waht you have now I believe.
1 - GPU >> 1189
2 - GPU >> 1163

set +26 on the GPU offset and don't touch the voltage. "you only up the voltage if the 2-GPU crashes, than you notch it up. if you first GPU is fine with that voltage provided you are good to go, but anything above that core clock you should up a notch a bit or you will crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I have a sky3net Rev 3 bios and I have the voltage set at 1.212 but sometimes it goes back to 0.925v by itself and I get *"display driver crashes"* while in Windows.
> 
> Why is this?


you just said to yourself now "display driver crashes" it means, corrupted, high oc. any display crash your GPU clocks down same thing as the voltage.


----------



## EarlZ

I am not 100% sure if the coil whine is from my GPU or CPU but I did notice my 285 before had a very audible coil while especially at high FPS like game menu's

Currently though I hear a very faint electrical noise on my PSU even if my PC is fully idle. I have no idea if that is expected.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very interesting... What GPU & What manufacturer?


EVGA will swap you but they will straight tell you that there is a chance the next one will do the same. I believe they do this for cases where the coil whine is abnormal. They all make some kind of noise under certain conditions but during typical gaming...that is cause for RMA. My 780 only whines at extremely high framerates low GPU activity(a menu screen without a fps cap) or like at the end of Heaven. It does not however make any noise pushing 100+ fps in BF4 or anything however.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> 780 and a 690 both EVGA cards


Make sense... EVGA is #1 for a reason!


----------



## szeged

yep, always buying from evga from now on, every rma has been flawless.

meanwhile every rma ive had with other brands such as msi have been a complete disaster every time.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Front Page update New vBios added. Nvidia GTX 780 HOF vbios
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> At first I released it as a rev3 by follow my two previews revision #1 & #2 .It was not good as we thought for
> our reference model 780. Only good for HOF Onwers so I changed the rev # to 2 since I only released on version included this one.
> 
> Nvdia GTX 780 Galaxy HOF
> 80.10.3A.00.2B
> Base clock 1058.5Mhz
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.2125V
> Default power target = 100% 340W
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV
> Boost Disable
> 
> Play safe
> 
> Thanks killer344 for help me to get it done.
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, always buying from evga from now on, every rma has been flawless.
> 
> meanwhile every rma ive had with other brands such as msi have been a complete disaster every time.


EVGA and ASUS are the best when you have problems, IMHO.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA and ASUS are the best when you have problems, IMHO.


I do agree with you on EVGA. since I had very bad experience with asus in the past . after a good 12 years no buying any electronics from asus , I decide to give it a try again (my mobo) hope I don't need rma . they CS may changed but I still see some very unhappy consumers when come to RMA. last one was strong island 1 in the classy thread.


----------



## szeged

what newegg and asus did to strong island was just absurd, newegg lost my business after that.


----------



## Jared Pace

Check out OCN member Shultzy's GTX 780: 1463mhz / 3605mhz using 1.35v on water. Fastest GTX 780 in this thread? I think so

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I ran the benchmark again, this time with most of the tweak mentioned at the beginning of this thread. This was my vanilla EVGA GTX 780 (89.7% ASIC) at 1.325v (1.35v actual with Zawarudo's voltage app)
> 
> Shultzy --- 3770k @ 4.7Ghz --- GTX 780, 1463 / 3650 --- 87.4 --- 3656


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what newegg and asus did to strong island was just absurd, newegg lost my business after that.


I know is off topic but i like to talk a bit about it.

Asus is not cheap crap small company that struggling to make some money to grow they business, Asus is the one of the biggest company when comes to a standard user to a enthusiast user PC and gadget's. They produce almost any portable device and desk electronics.


----------



## skupples

RMA service is the #1 reason why i quit buying AMD products. Oh, and the fact I knew my eye's were not lying about eyefinity performance. TY PCPER for proving my eye's did not lie.

(bro, it says 60fps, but i swear its more like 30!!!!)


----------



## Thoth420

Anybody have issues with Splinter Cell Blacklist and rectify them? I already tried the cookie cutter config fix attempt and set the folder to read only just in case....no go. Kinda bummed I was halfway through this game when I decided to build my new PC and I don't use the cloud so I am starting in from the beginning. Controller won't work no matter I try. Tested with other games and works fine with them. The game also minimizes with the sound still going and I am forced to kill the process...few times the game just outright crashed. No GeForce experience software installed. No changes to really anything fresh OS.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anybody have issues with Splinter Cell Blacklist and rectify them? I already tried the cookie cutter config fix attempt and set the folder to read only just in case....no go. Kinda bummed I was halfway through this game when I decided to build my new PC and I don't use the cloud so I am starting in from the beginning. Controller won't work no matter I try. Tested with other games and works fine with them. The game also minimizes with the sound still going and I am forced to kill the process...few times the game just outright crashed. No GeForce experience software installed. No changes to really anything fresh OS.


Try this

Pinnacle Game Profile just erase all default settings and map it as a keyboard it may going to be a pain but once you get it done. you will be fine.

here is a very similar profile you download it load it and just make some very little modifications according to the new splinter cell blacklist

http://pinnaclegameprofiler.com/game-profiles/s


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Try this
> 
> Pinnacle Game Profile just erase all default settings and map it as a keyboard it may going to be a pain but once you get it done. you will be fine.
> 
> here is a very similar profile you download it load it and just make some very little modifications according to the new splinter cell blacklist
> 
> http://pinnaclegameprofiler.com/game-profiles/s


I think I isolated the problem. The orbweaver is being recognized as a mouse, keyboard and if I am reading it right also a gamepad. I am going to see if I take it out of the equation along with synapse 2.0 if this stops. Not really sold on the orbweaver yet anway.

Assuming that doesn't work I will try Pinnacle. I had to use it in the past for a third party controller but I know for a fact this game has full MS 360 controller support. What concerns me more is it minimizing on me or crashing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I think I isolated the problem. The orbweaver is being recognized as a mouse, keyboard and if I am reading it right also a gamepad. I am going to see if I take it out of the equation along with synapse 2.0 if this stops. Not really sold on the orbweaver yet anway.
> 
> Assuming that doesn't work I will try Pinnacle. I had to use it in the past for a third party controller but I know for a fact this game has full MS 360 controller support. What concerns me more is it minimizing on me or crashing.


the think about orbweaver is drivers they should come out with the good drivers to fix this issue a long time but they never did, this is why it hold's me to get one of those. I really want to get it but I'm afraid to get it . yeah when you said controller I thought its was MS 360 controller.

just remap the orbweaver with all KB functions.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

@ skyn3t....What are your idle/load temps with the gpu's in parallel....


----------



## kev_800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That hypperboost fan spin @ 100% cannot be disable, I will affect the nromal fan spin in a normal mode. so you got live with it. or don't use it at all. the new HOF bios is i test right now so. are you familiar with flash and re-flash a GPU if something goes wrong. If not I would say wait to the final word's from my buddy killer and wait till he gives me the green light. I do like to be sure of my bios before release. as i always put a nice team together to help developing a better vbios for everyone.


How is the new HOF bios coming along? I'm wondering how it is different from the regular v3 vBios on the first page?

I'm hoping to just push this to 1200mhz on 1.2v and air... Batch 1326 FTW!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> @ skyn3t....What are your idle/load temps with the gpu's in parallel....


idle 25°c and -1 rarely on load between GPU never, so it does run equal.



i just finished a round of BF4 now


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Hello Guys,

I have a reference GTX 780 (Zotac). Below is my overclock:

+195 Core (1228 Boost)
+250 Memory (I have not tried getting higher but will do in sometime)
+38Mv voltage (1.20 volts)
Power Target & Temp Target maxed (106% / 95 degrees)
Custom Fan profile (30 degrees = 30% / 50 degrees = 60% / 90 degrees = 100%)

While running Heaven, Valley & 3DMark benchmarks, my load temps hover around 75-76 degrees with 84% fan speed. Please let me know if this overclock is safe for my reference card? I mean, I am worried about the extra volts that I have applied on Precision X. I will try getting my memory overclock a bit higher as well. Please also let me know if I have to tweak my fan profile a bit more than what I currently have?

I can also take my core clock further. I have tried +200 on the core which results in 1241 Boost.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_800*
> 
> How is the new HOF bios coming along? I'm wondering how it is different from the regular v3 vBios on the first page?
> 
> I'm hoping to just push this to 1200mhz on 1.2v and air... Batch 1326 FTW!


HOF rev 2 read it


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> idle 25°c and -1 rarely on load between GPU never, so it does run equal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Had a prob with my loop,top card was 26,bottom 29 @ idle....Then at load top was 42 and bottom 52 i have since redone the paste and now load is top 42 and bottom 45 can be less depending on the game,bare in mind that my bottom card always ran hotter and also runs at a higher voltage(stock) since day one....do you think going parallel will make them both run at the same temps....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a reference GTX 780 (Zotac). Below is my overclock:
> 
> +195 Core (1228 Boost)
> +250 Memory (I have not tried getting higher but will do in sometime)
> +38Mv voltage (1.20 volts)
> Power Target & Temp Target maxed (106% / 95 degrees)
> Custom Fan profile (30 degrees = 30% / 50 degrees = 60% / 90 degrees = 100%)
> 
> While running Heaven, Valley & 3DMark benchmarks, my load temps hover around 75-76 degrees with 84% fan speed. Please let me know if this overclock is safe for my reference card? I mean, I am worried about the extra volts that I have applied on Precision X. I will try getting my memory overclock a bit higher as well. Please also let me know if I have to tweak my fan profile a bit more than what I currently have?
> 
> I can also take my core clock further. I have tried +200 on the core which results in 1241 Boost.


your temps and overclock are fine,just try keeping your temps below 85c and you have nothing to worry about....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Had a prob with my loop,top card was 26,bottom 29 @ idle....Then at load top was 42 and bottom 52 i have since redone the paste and now load is top 42 and bottom 45 can be less depending on the game,bare in mind that my bottom card always ran hotter and also runs at a higher voltage(stock) since day one....do you think going parallel will make them both run at the same temps....


it will help a lot, I was never fan in run parallel but with this new GPU and blocks I do find it way better. they say the Hydro's are restricted and must run parallel, not sure about the restriction but it does keep both of my GPU almost at the same idle and load temp.

look below those graphs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








one thing to keep in mind. I use and if you ask me i do recomend IC7 diamond and Gelid Extreme CG. I just found the Gelid X CG is a very good thermal past. another thing my water temp never go above 30'ish also I found the push pull fan had done nothing more in gain some ~temp's because my room temp is good so i don't need it at all but all my rad's is tick, XSPC Rx 360,240,240 as my sig show's


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> your temps and overclock are fine,just try keeping your temps below 85c and you have nothing to worry about....


Thanks. But I am just worried about the volts and the fan profile that is currently set. The GPU fan is quite audible while gaming at 84%. I am worried if the card would degrade.

I guess I should stop thinking about this as I anyways have a 5 year extended warranty from Zotac. Moreover, I upgrade my GPU every generation as I game at 1440p. I wont be buying any 28nm card and instead, will wait for 20nm Maxwell.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it will help a lot, I was never fan in run parallel but with this new GPU and blocks I do find it way better. they say the Hydro's are restricted and must run parallel, not sure about the restriction but it does keep both of my GPU almost at the same idle and load temp.
> 
> look below those graphs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing to keep in mind. I use and if you ask me i do recomend IC7 diamond and Gelid Extreme CG. I just found the Gelid X CG is a very good thermal past. another thing my water temp never go above 30'ish also I found the push pull fan had done nothing more in gain some ~temp's because my room temp is good so i don't need it at all but all my rad's is tick, XSPC Rx 360,240,240 as my sig show's


Thanks man,i'm using MX4 on the cards i hope its good enough,no clue what my water temp is







,but i will try either the gelid or IC7 the next time i pull the loop down,its only been up for 2 day and i had to pull in down this morning so now im going to leave it until i get another Koolance Dual VID Connector to run them in parallel....So are my temps ok....?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thanks man,i'm using MX4 on the cards i hope its good enough,no clue what my water temp is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,but i will try either the gelid or IC7 the next time i pull the loop down,its only been up for 2 day and i had to pull in down this morning so now im going to leave it until i get another Koolance Dual VID Connector to run them in parallel....So are my temps ok....?


you fine. don't change the past now , just add the new link and wait till you feel like to move on to another paste and keep tracking the temp's cuz you will see the difference in the long run.


----------



## EarlZ

Speaking of MX4, has anyone observed better temps by changing the stock thermal paste on the 780's?

Also what kind of screw drivers are required to take the shroud apart



I am aware I only need to unscrew the back parts but I need to do some color modding on the shroud.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Thanks. But I am just worried about the volts and the fan profile that is currently set. The GPU fan is quite audible while gaming at 84%. I am worried if the card would degrade.
> 
> I guess I should stop thinking about this as I anyways have a 5 year extended warranty from Zotac. Moreover, I upgrade my GPU every generation as I game at 1440p. I wont be buying any 28nm card and instead, will wait for 20nm Maxwell.


you can do something if you are afraid of degraded your GPU set it to run at 1137Mhz and +200 memory on memory add 1.15v and see if you can keep up with that volt or let the GPU boost it self with the confortable voltage . if yes game on it. you are not a extreme gamer. but if you feel like OC more you have to deal with temp's. about fan and GPU degraded with 1.212v not going to brake it , only if you go above 85c 24/7. otherwise you good to go.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Speaking of MX4, has anyone observed better temps by changing the stock thermal paste on the 780's?
> 
> Also what kind of screw drivers are required to take the shroud apart
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you don't need to remove those top screws to get the stock cooler out. only the back screws in the pcb.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Speaking of MX4, has anyone observed better temps by changing the stock thermal paste on the 780's?
> 
> Also what kind of screw drivers are required to take the shroud apart
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need to remove those top screws to get the stock cooler out. only the back screws in the pcb.
Click to expand...

Yes I am aware of that. I need do so something else with it. like repainting the grey parts of the shroud. Do you know what screws are they ?


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes I am aware of that. I need do so something else with it. like repainting the grey parts of the shroud. Do you know what screws are they ?


Ask Savage1987 as he took his Titan apart and painted the shroud Red & is working on changing the color of the GeForce logo too.

http://www.overclock.net/u/112824/savage1987


----------



## EarlZ

Thanks, PM sent!


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can do something if you are afraid of degraded your GPU set it to run at 1137Mhz and +200 memory on memory add 1.15v and see if you can keep up with that volt or let the GPU boost it self with the confortable voltage . if yes game on it. you are not a extreme gamer. but if you feel like OC more you have to deal with temp's. about fan and GPU degraded with 1.212v not going to brake it , only if you go above 85c 24/7. otherwise you good to go.


I tested the memory clock again. Its stable with +500 on Heaven, Battlefield 3, Crysis 3 & Valley. However, I see green color artifacts while running 3DMark11. The stable memory overclock on 3DMark for my card is +220







I guess I will have to live with this.

If there is no harm in running the card at 1.20 volts, then I would like to keep it like that. But I frequently see, the Core dropping to 1202/1187 Mhz & the volts dropping to 1.187/1.150. I guess, I am limited by the Power target


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> I tested the memory clock again. Its stable with +500 on Heaven, Battlefield 3, Crysis 3 & Valley. However, I see green color artifacts while running 3DMark11. The stable memory overclock on 3DMark for my card is +220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to live with this.
> 
> If there is no harm in running the card at 1.20 volts, then I would like to keep it like that. But I frequently see, the Core dropping to 1202/1187 Mhz & the volts dropping to 1.187/1.150. I guess, I am limited by the Power target


the problem you have a stock bios and boost enable, it will happen even if you have a high power target, with the PT higher on stock bios the throttling will be worse. if you have the gut's flash the custom vBios and you problem will be gone for eva. front page has all the info. just read it careful, and I will a sure you do it in a blink of the eye.









read and understand is the key for everything. many has gone in a bad flash because they had not followed the instructions. or messed they GPU before get to my bios.

feel free to ask anything after the reading, I bet everyone here will support you like I got everyone back if need's .


----------



## EarlZ

@skyn3t

Is it normal for your bios for downclock if running a non GPU intensive game ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the problem you have a stock bios and boost enable, it will happen even if you have a high power target, with the PT higher on stock bios the throttling will be worse. if you have the gut's flash the custom vBios and you problem will be gone for eva. front page has all the info. just read it careful, and I will a sure you do it in a blink of the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read and understand is the key for everything. many has gone in a bad flash because they had not followed the instructions. or messed they GPU before get to my bios.
> 
> feel free to ask anything after the reading, I bet everyone here will support you like I got everyone back if need's .


Yap! My Brother is right! NOBODY is left out in he cold in this forum! At least NOT on OUR watch! Isn´t that right Little Brother?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Is it normal for your bios for downclock if running a non GPU intensive game ?


vbios behave like stock bios







but more powerful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! My Brother is right! NOBODY is left out in he cold in this forum! At least on OUR watch! Isn´t that right Little Brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


damn right
63 6F 6A 61 63 6B


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vbios behave like stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but more powerful
> damn right
> 63 6F 6A 61 63 6B


6E 6F 74 20 74 68 65 72 65 20 79 65 74 21 20 3B 29









79 6F 75 20 77 69 6C 6C 20 67 65 74 20 74 68 65 72 65 20 74 6F 6F 21 20!









Its not bad, we can make a league of our own! B.H.O.C.!









42 6F 6C 64 20 48 65 61 64 65 64 20 4F 76 65 72 43 6C 6F 63 6B 65 72 73!


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the problem you have a stock bios and boost enable, it will happen even if you have a high power target, with the PT higher on stock bios the throttling will be worse. if you have the gut's flash the custom vBios and you problem will be gone for eva. front page has all the info. just read it careful, and I will a sure you do it in a blink of the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read and understand is the key for everything. many has gone in a bad flash because they had not followed the instructions. or messed they GPU before get to my bios.
> 
> feel free to ask anything after the reading, I bet everyone here will support you like I got everyone back if need's .


which vbios do you recommend me to install on my reference Zotac GTX 780? Just to let you know, my card's ASIC quality is 79.6%


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> which vbios do you recommend me to install on my reference Zotac GTX 780? Just to let you know, my card's ASIC quality is 79.6%


rev 3 sc


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rev 3 sc


I could find these versions in Rev 3.

1. skyn3t-3A-SC.zip 534k .zip file
Nvidia GTX 780 SC
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting smile.gif
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

OR

2. skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file
Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
Version 80.10.37.00.80
It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 25%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

Which one of these as the first one is for EVGA SC & the second one is for 780 reference cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> I could find these versions in Rev 3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. skyn3t-3A-SC.zip 534k .zip file
> Nvidia GTX 780 SC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting smile.gif
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file
> Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 25%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of these as the first one is for EVGA SC & the second one is for 780 reference cards.


skyn3t-3A-SC


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Thanks. But I am just worried about the volts and the fan profile that is currently set. The GPU fan is quite audible while gaming at 84%. I am worried if the card would degrade.
> 
> I guess I should stop thinking about this as I anyways have a 5 year extended warranty from Zotac. Moreover, I upgrade my GPU every generation as I game at 1440p. I wont be buying any 28nm card and instead, will wait for 20nm Maxwell.


Look at it this way. Nvidia has bubble wrapped these cards with the stock bios so much so they won't hurt themselves. They aren't going to let us set 95c in Precision etc if it would hurt them.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Look at it this way. Nvidia has bubble wrapped these cards with the stock bios so much so they won't hurt themselves. They aren't going to let us set 95c in Precision etc if it would hurt them.


Agreed. I will be flashing the skyn3t-3A-SC bios on to my card. I have installed an EVGA backplate on my card but that didn't give me even a single degree drop.









I am planning to order the EVGA High Flow bracket along with the Gelid GC Extreme Thermal compound for my card. Would it be a good idea to do so? I recently changed the thermal paste on my card (Cooler Master Extreme Fusion) but that did not make any difference. I feel that the card is running 2-3 degrees hotter now. So, want to try my luck with a quality TIM. Let me know your thoughts?

I played Battlefield 3 for a few minutes. The core clock on the stock bios is 1241 but the temps were hovering around 75-77 degree mark @ 82% fan speed. I guess, I need to do something about the temps first as the fan speed is quite audible.


----------



## EarlZ

The 95c in precision is quite misleading as the throttle point on the card is 80c at stock.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The 95c in precision is quite misleading as the throttle point on the card is 80c at stock.


They throttle a bit @ 80c, but I had mine hit 99c on stock Bios when I accidently set the fans to manual 30% and played NFS MW, I noticed the game would get real choppy then smooth, then choppy....

It was jumping between 400MHz and 800MHz trying to reduce the temps (volts also dropped a lot).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The 95c in precision is quite misleading as the throttle point on the card is 80c at stock.


'
just the first bin, these cards have 3 or 4 throttle points, if i remember correctly. You can see them in keplar bios tool.


----------



## hypespazm

can anyone very quickly tell me the codes im suppost to put in when im trying to flash the rom.. Im in NV flash right now through CMD and all i need to do it override this is what I have

C:/nv flash skyn3t.rom --override -6 am i missing anything?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> can anyone very quickly tell me the codes im suppost to put in when im trying to flash the rom.. Im in NV flash right now through CMD and all i need to do it override this is what I have
> 
> C:/nv flash skyn3t.rom --override -6 am i missing anything?


nvflash --protectoff ( repeat it twice )
nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> nvflash --protectoff ( repeat it twice )
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ed


OR
nvflash --protectoff ( repeat it twice )
Nvflash --override -6 biosname.rom


----------



## hypespazm

Well when i do the --protect off it prompt the NV flash and then i cant input anything atleeast im not sure if it worked?


----------



## Razor 116

Finally watercooling my rig, parts ordered, can't wait to really push my GTX 780.


----------



## Doug2507

I'm one step ahead of you, just got my loop installed.









As such, i'm now looking into flashing my Twin Frozr's. Which BIOS should i be using for these? Should i install the vdroop & LLC mods?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Well when i do the --protect off it prompt the NV flash and then i cant input anything atleeast im not sure if it worked?


nvflash --protectoff is different from your "--protect off"

Mind the spelling!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## hypespazm

So the second time I repeated I got a hang. its stuck.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm one step ahead of you, just got my loop installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As such, i'm now looking into flashing my Twin Frozr's. Which BIOS should i be using for these? Should i install the vdroop & LLC mods?


The LLC mod is the VDroop fix. Been using it myself although just with commands in CMD with task scheduler, never went over 1.2v. No temperature reading for the GTX 780 VRM's so who knows how hot they get over 1.2v. This would be an interesting test for someone with a infrared thermometer.

When my rig is watercooled I'll be much more likely to go over 1.2v and perhaps above 1.3v.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> So the second time I repeated I got a hang. its stuck.


Use the DOS version and enter:

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 BIOS.rom

answer yes to prompts and wait and voila your bios is flashed.


----------



## hypespazm

okay So I believe I am FLASHED!!!!! now on to the overclocking correct? loll I have 89.9 asic now hopefully this thing could overclock nicely


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Use the DOS version and enter:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 BIOS.rom
> 
> answer yes to prompts and wait and voila your bios is flashed.


thanks i know the hang was the ms dos I closed it and re flashed.. now everything is proper


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> thanks i know the hang was the ms dos I closed it and re flashed.. now everything is proper


Good! Now OC the hell out of that thing!!!








Just mind the temps and you´ll be fine!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good! Now OC the hell out of that thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just mind the temps and you´ll be fine!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Just realised by looking at your sig, 1.4v Titans, What's the temps like at those voltages?


----------



## Doug2507

Cool. So which BIOS should i be using for the Frozr's?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good! Now OC the hell out of that thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just mind the temps and you´ll be fine!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


so Where should I start on the overclock?


----------



## skyn3t

*Flash tip's and trick's*

When you do
nvflash --protectoff








A pop up message will show up to choose which GPU you want to flash.
Than you type

0 >> First GPU,
1 >> Second GPU,
2 >> Third GPU and
3 >> Forth GPU.
This choose message only pop's up if you have multiple GPU'S
If you have single GPU it does it automatically.

*Side note*
If you have a bad flash and cannot flash the GPU again with those command

nvflash -6
nvflash -4 -5 -6
nvflash -override -6
*This command*

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6
Will override all those tree command above and force the flash to the first GPU. Just remember to change the instance # by follow, 0, 1, 2, 3 .

Edited: I was in my phone so had to re-edit it


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Flash tip's and trick's
> 
> When you do
> nvflash --protectoff
> A pop up message will show up to choose which GPU you want to flash.
> Than you tupe
> 0 >> First GPU,
> 1 >> Second GPU,
> 2 >> Third GPU and
> 3 >> Forth GPU.
> 
> This choose message only pop's up if you have multiple GPU'S
> 
> If you have single GPU it does it automatically.
> 
> Side note
> 
> If you have a bad flash and cannot flash the GPU again with those command
> nvflash -6
> nvflash -4 -5 -6
> nvflash -override -6
> 
> This command
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6
> Will override all thode tree command above and force the flash to the first GPU. Just remember to change the instance # by follow, 0, 1, 2, 3 .


this should be on the first page !!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> so Where should I start on the overclock?


For
113Mhz vBios add +78 for 1215Mhz
993Mhz vBios add + 222 for 1215Mhz
Bump the voltage to 1.2v with boost disable you use less voltage
Bench it if you pass low the voltage one notch bench it. If pass you good to go.
Now memory
Set it to
+160
With low voltage acquire on the core clock it may crash on bench cuz when oc core + memory it suck more voltage. Than you noth up the voltage. Keep add +20 or +40 in the memory. If in certain point you crash notch down -10. This mix match will get you there. But first find your top core clock than play with Memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> this should be on the first page !!


I agrre. But still looks like you have no read what was there yet.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cool. So which BIOS should i be using for the Frozr's?


Skyn3t?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For
> 113Mhz vBios add +78 for 1215Mhz
> 993Mhz vBios add + 222 for 1215Mhz
> Bump the voltage to 1.2v with boost disable you use less voltage
> Bench it if you pass low the voltage one notch bench it. If pass you good to go.
> Now memory
> Set it to
> +160
> With low voltage acquire on the core clock it may crash on bench cuz when oc core + memory it suck more voltage. Than you noth up the voltage. Keep add +20 or +40 in the memory. If in certain point you crash notch down -10. This mix match will get you there. But first find your top core clock than play with Memory.
> I agrre. But still looks like you have no read what was there yet.


I use precision X not sure where to input that


----------



## Doug2507

Type in the clock/mem settings you wish. Voltage has it's own tab on the left hand side, select GPU-voltage-apply then do the same with the second GPU if you're running SLI.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Skyn3t?


rev 3 acx for dual fan


----------



## Jodiuh

Herrmmmmm...Ok, so I've read on hardforum, another site (can't remember), and now on newegg of reports that the Asus DC2 is now coming w/ slower Elpida chips that don't clock very well. Also, that same review on egg compares DC2 to the MSI TF...oh here, just read the thing, lol!

_
ericc191
10/3/2013 8:47:24 AM
Tech Level: High
Ownership: 1 week to 1 month
Verified Owner

5 out of 5 eggsBeautiful and Powerful card

Pros: I returned an Evga GTX 780 ACX SC for this card due to the amount of noise the Evga card produced. It cost me $100 in restocking fees, but was well worth it.

As soon as I plugged this beast up, I loaded into Heaven and sat back to listen. To be honest, I expected it to sound just as loud as the Evga. To my dismay, however, this card is crazy quiet. To anyone wanting a quiet and well made 780, I know if two that will do.
This and the MSI Twin Frozr 780. His is actually slightly quieter, but mine looks better haha!

Cons: Cons? Please.

Okay, okay.. there is a small con. To anyone wondering, mine came with Elpida memory chips and I will not OC past +100 on the offset. To be honest, people don't have to worry about that.

If you look at all the benchmarks around and OC tests done, overclocking the memory barely yields you a 2% boost in FPS. I ran NUMEROUS tests on my Evga 780, which happened to OC to 7GHz on the memory, to see what kind of performance I gained from that and at best I saw a 5FPS increase when making my card cry at 7000GHz._

The MSI has no backplate and looks brown (fugly IMO), but I'll never see the darn thing. The fans actually look quite a bit larger. But I'm wondering if it's quieter because the fan profile allows the card to get a little hotter...like, say 5C. And perhaps it would be just as loud if it managed the same temps as the Asus. The memory's kind of a downer on the Asus as well.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rev 3 acx for dual fan


Sweet, cheers bud!


----------



## Killer344

Who cares about the memory OC.... it barely makes any difference.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Who cares about the memory OC.... it barely makes any difference.


Do you know any 770 owner most active all the time here to test some of my vbios? I don't want to wait 2 to 3 days to get some update.
will be good just like you did with the HOF vbios updates every day. and if you can find another 760 owners too will be great , I have 4 on the 760, I need one more, the 770 just one I need a second or third person I loose two person due the time and not been active member, to help keep testing it. so I can release it asap. I have a bunch of vbios to release and I'm very tied with testing.

Anyone want to bought me a 760 / 770 GPU?


----------



## ShadowC

Hi i´have 2 MSI GTX 780 with the Accelero Xtreme III mounted on both, is there any custom bios for that or

should i use the skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip one? Its the one for gtx 780 refference cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowC*
> 
> Hi i´have 2 MSI GTX 780 with the Accelero Xtreme III mounted on both, is there any custom bios for that or do i should i use the
> 
> skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip one?


I do not support any fan profile on after market custom cooling, you can try any rev 3 in the front page. and see which one give you a better control.


----------



## ShadowC

Ok Tnx


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Who cares about the memory OC.... it barely makes any difference.


Seriously... If you are going for 100% benching, mem OC will make a difference. Or, if you are a triple monitor high resolution gamer, it makes a difference, but besides that. For you one monitor gamer's, it's almost pointless. Especially if you are capping @ 60hz. Though, mem OC can produce smoother images w/o showing you higher FPS. It can also cripple your FPS if it's unstable.

OC Core to it's max, then think about memory OC.

Advice for single monitor 99% gamer's.


----------



## Jodiuh

^Hmmm...well, I have 3 monitors now and will be going 144hz soon. Thanks for the opinion!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Who cares about the memory OC.... it barely makes any difference.


That has been my thought for quite awhile now. Ever since the RAM started doing that auto correcting crap, I sort of gave up. It was SO much easier to test RAM clocks when you would get those little dotted artifacts all over ATI Tool, lol.


----------



## hypespazm

soo did some valley benchmarks and with 200+ on memory only saw 66+ FPS average on extreme HD


----------



## skupples

On my titans i see about 1fps per +100 on memory. In valley of course.

I actually have multiple underclocked profiles for my SLI titans when I'm playing games that barely even require a GPU... Like killing floor & ROTT.

run them @ like 800hz w/ .9v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> soo did some valley benchmarks and with 200+ on memory only saw 66+ FPS average on extreme HD


Keep pushing it add +13 on GPU offset try +500 on memory








Time to add voltage and power target


----------



## Jodiuh

I will figure this out damnit!










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I will figure this out damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


That's one way to comparison shop....









I say EVGA.....anything goes wrong and it is a much less painful process.


----------



## skupples

I only buy EVGA products when it comes to Nvidia... I go Asus when buying anything not Nvidia.

EVGA is #1 NV seller for a reason(dat rma support)... Like some one said recently, you can even RMA for coil whine...









bloody hell, time to go work my weekly nightshift... Working on sunday just feels so wrong & dirty. lol....


----------



## TanColbert

Love this GPU! Proud Nvidia GTX 780 Owner


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I will figure this out damnit!


It's not hard to figure out. I got a crappy clocking Classy which only did 1241 mhz stable with 1.218v.

But the thing is, it was a crappy clocker *for a Classy*. A lot of other cards don't get close to 1200 mhz.

The Classy is binned. The chips have to hit 1150 mhz stable to be a Classy.

That being said, I'd love to have a classy with the asus cooler but we can't have it all.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It's not hard to figure out. I got a crappy clocking Classy which only did 1241 mhz stable with 1.218v.
> 
> But the thing is, it was a crappy clocker *for a Classy*. A lot of other cards don't get close to 1200 mhz.
> 
> The Classy is binned. The chips have to hit 1150 mhz stable to be a Classy.
> 
> That being said, I'd love to have a classy with the asus cooler but we can't have it all.


How do u mean by alot of other cards don't hit 1200..? As in everything else except Classy & Lightning?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> How do you mean by a lot of other cards don't hit 1200..? As in everything else except Classy & Lightning?


I meant the 780 on average does not hit 1200 mhz.

HWbot average OC for the 780 is 1158 mhz on air.

So for every card that hits 1200 mhz, another only hits 1100 mhz.

It's very possible to hit 1200-1300+ on any 780 as we've seen some reference cards so it. But it's more likely not to than to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Just realised by looking at your sig, 1.4v Titans, What's the temps like at those voltages?


65C to 75C with separate loops for the 2 Titans with a 2x gallon of coolant on 2x huge aluminium reservoirs with fins and 2x 360 rads with 1200L/H pumps!








All outside of the house of course! No heat allowed in the gaming room!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## jderbs

Running Rev 3 of the vbios and everytime I open chrome or a game my vcore and clock pin at 1.212 and 1137 mhz and won't fluctuate whatsoever. Obviously this brings temps way up even doing things like just browsing. Anyone have any ideas? Could it possibly be my drivers? I don't want to damage to my gpus with the voltage being so high all the time.

If I close chrome or whatever app I have open they go back down to idle speeds.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It's not hard to figure out. I got a crappy clocking Classy which only did 1241 mhz stable with 1.218v.
> 
> But the thing is, it was a crappy clocker *for a Classy*. A lot of other cards don't get close to 1200 mhz.
> 
> The Classy is binned. The chips have to hit 1150 mhz stable to be a Classy.
> 
> That being said, I'd love to have a classy with the asus cooler but we can't have it all.


Just out of curiosity, where did you see they have to been 1150 to be binned as a Classified? I have one being shipped currently, if that's true that's awesome.


----------



## valkeriefire

Will this power Sli 780s and a 3770k at. 4.6ghx and 1.27v?

PSU calc says it will, I was just wondering if I should hold out for 850w

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207029&Tpk=Xfx%20750w%20gold

This PSU is currently $80 at NCIX, great deal for a seasonic 750w gold rebadged XFX.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Will this power Sli 780s and a 3770k at. 4.6ghx and 1.27v?
> 
> PSU calc says it will, I was just wondering if I should hold out for 850w
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207029&Tpk=Xfx%20750w%20gold
> 
> This PSU is currently $80 at NCIX, great deal for a seasonic 750w gold rebadged XFX.


If you will be running those cards at stock clocks/voltage then you would be fine,but if you are going to being using a modded bios i say get a 850watt or higher psu....


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Will this power Sli 780s and a 3770k at. 4.6ghx and 1.27v?
> 
> PSU calc says it will, I was just wondering if I should hold out for 850w
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207029&Tpk=Xfx%20750w%20gold
> 
> This PSU is currently $80 at NCIX, great deal for a seasonic 750w gold rebadged XFX.


It really depends on what you're going to be doing, if you're running +38mv max, which is the max allowed by stock BIOS then you're fine. If you plan on going 1.3v+ and benching fairly hard, I'd consider getting something in the 1200w range. Some people are reportedly pulling over 450w+ per card. I've pushed 1.3v on reference cards with a 750w on 3dmark11 and Heaven, I haven't had issues but I won't be doing it frequently as it makes my temperatures go crazy besides the fact of them pulling way more power than my PSU can possibly supply.


----------



## valkeriefire

Good advice from both of you.

I haven't gotten to use my 780 much. Do the modded bios help much for gaming? Or do they make too much heat for air coolers and thus are really only useful for benching (assuming I will always be on air cooling).


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where did you see they have to been 1150 to be binned as a Classified? I have one being shipped currently, if that's true that's awesome.


I honestly don't remember where I read it. Pretty sure it was on the evga forum though.

But it made sense to me at the time. All the reviews put the out of the box clock from the Classy at 1150 mhz or 1163 mhz so they have to meet that spec.

But that doesn't guarantee a huge oc'er. My stock boost was 1150 mhz. My highest stable clock was 1241 mhz. I could eek a little more out of it with the classy voltage tool but then things got too hot.

I rma'd my classy for excessive fan noise to the vendor. New one arrives Thursday. Crossing my fingers for moar core.


----------



## VettePilot

Anyone else playing BF4 right now? I had all the stutter and FPS drop out issues until I installed win 7 on my SSD with the new Beta drivers. The FPS is better but still no where near where it should be with SLI 780's even with everything turned down to medium with no AA. I still see dips below 50FPS and most of the time it is between 50-70. It must be an optimization issue because it is not my rig or a corrupted OS issue. BF3 is far better than that with everything on Ultra. I really hope they sort it out for release so it is better optimized for SLI. Also the graphics look pretty poor even with everything at Ultra. As soon as the beta is over I will reformat the new 840 Pro and prepare a new system with a 3770 or 4770k. Going to skip Ivy E after looking at all the stats. I will wait for Has-E since it is suppose to have 8-cores. that is a better upgrade.


----------



## EarlZ

Same here, getting performance issues but I think its known. The graphics is 'nice' but I was lead to believe more than what I see. Not really that mind blowing.


----------



## Killer344

It's like... everyone has amnesia nowadays, does nobody remember how bad the BF3 beta was? It was like playing CODMW but with worse FPS...


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> It's like... everyone has amnesia nowadays, does nobody remember how bad the BF3 beta was? It was like playing CODMW but with worse FPS...


BF3 was not nearly as buggy as BF4, at least for me.


----------



## Marafice Eye

BF4 Beta has been running beautifully for me. AVG of 70-80fps even on 64 player conquest


----------



## EarlZ

I am also getting flashing smoke effects and such


----------



## EarlZ

How can I enable the Precision X OSD on games/apps like BF4 and 3dmark (latest) ?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Maxed out on Ultra with 4x MSAA it runs great, no graphical bugs that I've experienced, no stutter, nothing like that, I'm actually surprised at how well it runs. Was expecting it to be way worse.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How can I enable the Precision X OSD on games/apps like BF4 and 3dmark (latest) ?


I believe we are waiting for a application profile for BF4. (and 3dmark). You can turn on fps in BF4 console though.

Just hit ~, then type list to see the commands for it. Its near the bottom of the list. Just type it in then add a 1 at the end and a counter will appear. Hope this helps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Anyone else playing BF4 right now? I had all the stutter and FPS drop out issues until I installed win 7 on my SSD with the new Beta drivers. The FPS is better but still no where near where it should be with SLI 780's even with everything turned down to medium with no AA. I still see dips below 50FPS and most of the time it is between 50-70. It must be an optimization issue because it is not my rig or a corrupted OS issue. BF3 is far better than that with everything on Ultra. I really hope they sort it out for release so it is better optimized for SLI. Also the graphics look pretty poor even with everything at Ultra. As soon as the beta is over I will reformat the new 840 Pro and prepare a new system with a 3770 or 4770k. Going to skip Ivy E after looking at all the stats. I will wait for Has-E since it is suppose to have 8-cores. that is a better upgrade.


BF4 is a game on the forced evolution path of windows 8. It utilizes dx11.1 which requires win8.

You can try the win8.1 preview for free. Many many people have reported better performance on win8.


----------



## NateST

I thought there isn't going to be OSD for BF4 as it's 64-bit.


----------



## untitled

I never played Battlefield online before. I have no idea what I am doing, but I'm having fun, I think


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I thought there isn't going to be OSD for BF4 as it's 64-bit.


woah, i never knew that's what caused it to not function in certain applications... So then, crygen is not 64bit? Editno it is not)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I will figure this out damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> That's one way to comparison shop....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say EVGA.....anything goes wrong and it is a much less painful process.
Click to expand...

That's just it. Something did go wrong, hah. That's why I'm leaning towards the Asus.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I will figure this out damnit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard to figure out. I got a crappy clocking Classy which only did 1241 mhz stable with 1.218v.
> 
> But the thing is, it was a crappy clocker *for a Classy*. A lot of other cards don't get close to 1200 mhz.
> 
> The Classy is binned. The chips have to hit 1150 mhz stable to be a Classy.
> 
> That being said, I'd love to have a classy with the asus cooler but we can't have it all.
Click to expand...

My ACX would do 1150, so I guess it was avg. Too loud and too hot for me tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> BF4 Beta has been running beautifully for me. AVG of 70-80fps even on 64 player conquest


I wonder if its Windows 8 or your Haswell...or the fact that its an i7. What kind of GPU usage are you seeing in BF4? I'm @ 50%...windows 7 and an i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz ate our differences.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> woah, i never knew that's what caused it to not function in certain applications... So then, crygen is not 64bit? Editno it is not)


Pretty sure that they said Unwinder won't be coding a version for 64-bit apps, I could be wrong however.


----------



## Killer344

Unwinder said he won't make a 64 bit version until he's forced to (enough +AAA 64 bits games), because it would take him around a month of work to recode everything for 64bits.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's just it. Something did go wrong, hah. That's why I'm leaning towards the Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ACX would do 1150, so I guess it was avg. Too loud and too hot for me tho.
> I wonder if its Windows 8 or your Haswell...or the fact that its an i7. What kind of GPU usage are you seeing in BF4? I'm @ 50%...windows 7 and an i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz ate our differences.


I still need to monitor the usage to see, will check later on.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's just it. Something did go wrong, hah. That's why I'm leaning towards the Asus.


I had problems with my EVGA 770 ACX as well. That prompted the birth of Qingu though so.....


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm watching Andrew Luck and the Colts whilst installing Windows 8!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's just it. Something did go wrong, hah. That's why I'm leaning towards the Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ACX would do 1150, so I guess it was avg. Too loud and too hot for me tho.
> I wonder if its Windows 8 or your Haswell...or the fact that its an i7. What kind of GPU usage are you seeing in BF4? I'm @ 50%...windows 7 and an i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz ate our differences.


probably both. Win8 has basically been proven to be better then win7 in bf4. Not to mention the whole dx11.1 thing, that won't be seeing the light of day on win7. Gotta love that forced evolution. When technology & economics mix, you get windows 8 & forced evolution via dx.

people are also reporting slightly less VRAM usage with win8.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm watching Andrew Luck and the Colts whilst installing Windows 8!


Spoiler, they won.

Downloading Bf4-B; is it only mp????


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> probably both. Win8 has basically been proven to be better then win7 in bf4. Not to mention the whole dx11.1 thing, that won't be seeing the light of day on win7. Gotta love that forced evolution. When technology & economics mix, you get windows 8 & forced evolution via dx.
> 
> people are also reporting slightly less VRAM usage with win8.


Trying to decide which drive is going to get which OS. My gut says use the 512 for Win8.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Spoiler, they won.
> 
> Downloading Bf4-B; is it only mp????


For beta, yes.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For beta, yes.


Ugh, after nfs ii hp, I vowed never to do mp. Ill wait for the 50% deals to hit ebay.


----------



## drnilly007

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-beta-fps-database/0_50

BF4 Beta results thread-need more 780 info there

Also fraps works on and off for showing FPS or open console in BF4 with ` then type perfoverlay.drawfps 1 type same thing with 0 to turn it off.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-beta-fps-database/0_50
> 
> BF4 Beta results thread-need more 780 info there
> 
> Also fraps works on and off for showing FPS or open console in BF4 with ` then type perfoverlay.drawfps 1 type same thing with 0 to turn it off.


Just use FRAPs benchmarking mode. You toggle it with F11 and it records Min Max and Avg framerates over the duration.


----------



## KarateF22

What you would you guys say is the maximum safe voltage for a stock reference cooler? I have heard a lot that 1.212 V is usually safe, however I recently started utilizing the vdroop fix and noticed that my voltage will now go up to 1.238 V. Should I back it down to 1.225 or 1.212 V, or is it fairly safe to allow it to be up around 1.238 V like it is with the vdroop fix?


----------



## Imprezzion

I dunno. I mean, I accept 1.22v as max safe. However, I have been running my card for ~2 months on 100% fanspeed loaded and it pulls up to 1.28v without a hiccup and temps are well within line (~65c load).

I'm now actually running 1.300v on the ref cooler and for now the card holds up fine.

I do have to admit, I have NO idea whether the VRM's are staying within temp limits (probably not) and I have NO idea whether they'd even survive for a long time.

But there's only one way to find that out and we all know what that is...

I mean, people also said a 7970 shouldn't be ran over 1.30v on stock air. Well, I tried, and it couldn't







1.380v 24/7 killed the VRM's within a month.

A GTX780 is quite the expensive card to be handling so roughly as I handle my cards but then again. Someone has to do it. Plus, i've always been the kind of overclocker in terms of 24/7 clocking: If it aint smoking yet it can go higher.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> What you would you guys say is the maximum safe voltage for a stock reference cooler? I have heard a lot that 1.212 V is usually safe, however I recently started utilizing the vdroop fix and noticed that my voltage will now go up to 1.238 V. Should I back it down to 1.225 or 1.212 V, or is it fairly safe to allow it to be up around 1.238 V like it is with the vdroop fix?


1.238 seems runnable daily if you have good temperatures. Some people here run 1.25v+ on stock coolers 24/7, it's up to you to take the risk, but it doesn't seem detrimental so far to run that type of voltage.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 1.238 seems runnable daily if you have good temperatures. Some people here run 1.25v+ on stock coolers 24/7, it's up to you to take the risk, but it doesn't seem detrimental so far to run that type of voltage.


I get a max temp of around 80C if I push it hard at 1.238, is that within good temperature?


----------



## Imprezzion

If that's with default auto fan profile, yeah but it's on the limit.

That's why I always run my card at full 100% fanspeed loaded.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> If that's with default auto fan profile, yeah but it's on the limit.
> 
> That's why I always run my card at full 100% fanspeed loaded.


No that's my card at 90-100% fan speed. Temp target is 90, so it doesn't throttle.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> No that's my card at 90-100% fan speed. Temp target is 90, so it doesn't throttle.


Bloody hell how can it get SO hot...

Hows your airflow..

I need to drop fanspeed all the way to 70% to make my card run 80c even on 1.300v...

Ok, admitted, I did replace TIM on the card with PK-1 and got superb airflow but still..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> WOW! I cannot believe you typed that man. I would take away Rep if I could. You ruined the 2nd half of this very exciting game for me. Freaking unbelievable...


I would take a rep away for not watching it live


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Bloody hell how can it get SO hot...
> 
> Hows your airflow..
> 
> I need to drop fanspeed all the way to 70% to make my card run 80c even on 1.300v...
> 
> Ok, admitted, I did replace TIM on the card with PK-1 and got superb airflow but still..


Airflow is fine, case is massive. Do keep in mind it's a single fan reference cooler running at 1.238 V; far higher than it sees at stock. Anyone else have an opinion on max safe voltage for a reference 780?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> WOW! I cannot believe you typed that man. I would take away Rep if I could. You ruined the 2nd half of this very exciting game for me. Freaking unbelievable...
> 
> 
> 
> I would take a rep away for not watching it live
Click to expand...

I spent the day helping senior citizens out w/ their computers. Only to come home after a long day and have my game/evening ruined by a fellow OCNer.


----------



## hypespazm

I have a quick question. My GF was playing BF4 last night and I noticed her 6 core amd 6350 FX was hitting 100% on the cpu while playing . Now I noticed that before it would only hit around 70's -80's on the load while playing BF4beta. Does the CPU hitting 100% mean that she is not getting the most performance out of her video card ??


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Just ordered 4 classifieds!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> Just ordered 4 classifieds!!


Binning? You do know that the 780 doesn't support 4way officially?


----------



## ProChargedLS2

2 separate builds. 780 4 way sli is overkill imo


----------



## swanga

Hey skyn3t,

First off thanks for the HOF vbios, just got around to trying it yesterday.

I have a couple of questions regarding the vcore:

-Is there any way you can release a HOF version with default 1.15 volts? Your new bios is currently running at 1.212 volts and runs 4C hotter on my card compared to default voltage.

-I am unable to change voltage with this bios. I tried using Precision X and Afterburner. Undervolting and overvolting does not work at all.

Issues aside this is an awesome BIOS.


----------



## szeged

hell 3 way 780 is overkill







thats why i gotta sell one of my 780 classys lol


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I have 2 EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX @ 1400mhz and ther is no coil whine at all
> If I was you I would RMA it ASAP I can't stand coil whine


Quote:


> If it's really bad and it bothers you, I would, you paid a lot of money for that card. Both the 7970 ref. models I owned had terrible coil whine. It's the reason I got rid of them. My gtx 780's only have coil whine when the fps is higher than 1000, like on the crysis menu screen or after a run in valley and you exit the benchmark, otherwise my build is pretty silent depending on fan speed.


Thanks for the answers.
It is really bad while im gaming, but is their any chance that it will disappear with time?
The company where I bhought it also says RMA, but just tired of doing a second RMA


----------



## szeged

one of my 7970's had horrible coil whine, opened up the "triangle of death" gpu test thing, left it on a few nights in a row, it eventually became less noticable to the point that i had to take off the side of my case and listen for it.

results may vary and may not work for you, but its worth a shot.


----------



## Zillerella

Same here. I can only hear it if I stick my ear close to it. But was just curious if coil whine where dangeoures to the card?


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one of my 7970's had horrible coil whine, opened up the "triangle of death" gpu test thing, left it on a few nights in a row, it eventually became less noticable to the point that i had to take off the side of my case and listen for it.
> 
> results may vary and may not work for you, but its worth a shot.


I noticed the same thing when I first fired up my HOF. First game I played on this card (Crysis 2 I think), I would hear really loud coil whine. After a couple of days of regular gaming the noise would slowly go away. I think it is just a break-in process with new components.


----------



## hypespazm

can anyone answer my question?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I have a quick question. My GF was playing BF4 last night and I noticed her 6 core amd 6350 FX was hitting 100% on the cpu while playing . Now I noticed that before it would only hit around 70's -80's on the load while playing BF4beta. Does the CPU hitting 100% mean that she is not getting the most performance out of her video card ??


If it's pegged out at 100% that can be an issue. However, that being said, don't plan to upgrade the CPU until you see how the released game is. Don't assume that this will be the case once the game is released. This is a beta after all. Also, there appear to be Punk Buster problems, and they are related to the stuttering. This will get fixed.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one of my 7970's had horrible coil whine, opened up the "triangle of death" gpu test thing, left it on a few nights in a row, it eventually became less noticable to the point that i had to take off the side of my case and listen for it.
> 
> results may vary and may not work for you, but its worth a shot.


I second this emotion.









Anything that produces it in a frequency that is the "worst" that you got...leave that running even for days on end if you can manage....might kill that whine for good.

Call me old or something but when did GPU's start singing the song of their people? My reference 6970 never did it or any card prior. Every card since has though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Same here. I can only hear it if I stick my ear close to it. But was just curious if coil whine where dangeoures to the card?


Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. "Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) " are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.

Anyway as usual just my 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

Hot glue is sacred in these cases..


----------



## Evolution069

Add me to the club! Just got mines today!!

Installation planned this week end!!!




P.S. Anyone knows what would be a good price to sell my 2 * EVGA GTX 580 Classiffied Ultra with waterblock and backplate (including the orginal fan as well) On ebay it turn around 325 with no waterblock nor any backplate.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Same here. I can only hear it if I stick my ear close to it. But was just curious if coil whine where dangeoures to the card?


Not dangerous, some people just find it annoying. It doesn't mean the cards are going to die young or anything though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I second this emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that produces it in a frequency that is the "worst" that you got...leave that running even for days on end if you can manage....might kill that whine for good.
> 
> Call me old or something but when did GPU's start singing the song of their people? My reference 6970 never did it or any card prior. Every card since has though.


It can be hit or miss on gpus, I've had the whine on various gpus from 8800s on up.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
> There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. "Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) " are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
> 
> Anyway as usual just my 2 cents!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Also very true. I tend to like to refer to it as resonance but then people don't know what I am talking about. "Coil Whine" has become a buzz word.....haha electronics...buzz.


----------



## criminal

Not sure if just anyone can use the code, but I have one of the 15% off coupons for a EVGA dual bios video card that I do not plan to use. If you want to try the code, PM and I will send it over.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Also very true. I tend to like to refer to it as resonance but then people don't know what I am talking about. "Coil Whine" has become a buzz word.....haha electronics...buzz.


Yap, for some people its almost mystical like the whine is saying: "







your card is gonna die







"
































Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Hey skyn3t,
> 
> First off thanks for the HOF vbios, just got around to trying it yesterday.
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding the vcore:
> 
> -Is there any way you can release a HOF version with default 1.15 volts? Your new bios is currently running at 1.212 volts and runs 4C hotter on my card compared to default voltage.
> 
> -I am unable to change voltage with this bios. I tried using Precision X and Afterburner. Undervolting and overvolting does not work at all.
> 
> Issues aside this is an awesome BIOS.


killer has not reported it as myself too. can you re-flash the GPU.

*Voltage - adjustable to 1.212V* >>> it work like it should.
Default power target = 100% 340w >>>*instead 300w stock*
*Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage* we don't have that issue as least he not reported it, are you using k-boost? if yes don't use it.

______________________________________

@ Coil Whine

GPU Coil Whine = sickness >> using they RiG as Headset "close to they ears.
most ppl don't understand what "Coil Whine" is and this is why I never go to this road.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You got PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Doug2507

Thanks skyn3t, worked a charm. 1280mhz on the clock SLI. Just a shame the Frozr's have Elpida mem as i can only hit +270max on them. Max temps around 50deg on water. (single loop inc. cpu)

On a side note, running heaven on extreme, i'm now benching less than i was before. I've only got the 4770k running at stock right now with the men screwed down to 1333mhz. Do you think i'm being bottle necked as my end score levelled off towards the end of clocking. (only hitting 3000+, before was 3200+ with +182GPU/+246MEM over stock but cpu O/C at 4.6Ghz & RAM at 1600).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*


I don't want tell you


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, for some people its almost mystical like the whine is saying: "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your card is gonna die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I was pretty worried but after reading more I realized it was nothing more than an annoyance not a threat. Still after three PSU's (different OEM all high quality), 3 GPU's and two totally different systems....and a UPS backup with AVR in multiple rooms of my house(and multiple outlets).....it is either my houses electrical system as a whole or just life for people with sensitive hearing. As long as nothing is being damaged(which like you said it isn't) I can live it...especially in the c70...very hard to hear at all from where I sit now.

My advice for anyone trying to solve NORMAL coil whine....learn from my efforts....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't want tell you


Oh my dear Brother, you know kindness runs in the Family! that's why you and me are alike...
Just crazy, hotheaded, proud, better-to-kill-me-now-cause-otherwise-ill-kill-you-later and better-to-die-on-my-feet-than-to-live-on-my-knees type of suns of a gun we are!









yeah i got your PM...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

4887 points in Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1346514?

A better run after closing background apps

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1346701?


----------



## barkinos98

my card used to whine under load
thanks to PNY's awesome support, not anymore
too bad they wanted the old one back tho, would've loved a SLI


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> my card used to whine under load
> thanks to PNY's awesome support, not anymore
> too bad they wanted the old one back tho, would've loved a SLI


Why wouldn't they want the card back? You RMA'd didn't you? LOL Businesses aren't in the business to hand out $600+ gpus.


----------



## skupples

Just wanted to let people know...

Via steam...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just wanted to let people know...
> 
> Via steam...


For that price every OCN enthusiast should have it.

I have just purchased and downloaded it.

My latest run with a better OC. I never tested the limits of the GPU and it seems today is the day for that

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1346982?

5324 graphics score. 4954 in total.

Also guys it seems ASIC quality means nothing. My 780s ASIC is 67% and I can OC it very very well. Even better than my old Titan with 76% Asıc quality.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just wanted to let people know...
> 
> Via steam...


why and i click add to cart the "Gallery View" comes up









thanks for sharing this, lot'z ppz needz it.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For that price every OCN enthusiast should have it.
> 
> I have just purchased and downloaded it.
> 
> My latest run with a better OC. I never tested the limits of the GPU and it seems today is the day for that
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1346982?
> 
> 5324 graphics score. 4954 in total.
> 
> Also guys it seems ASIC quality means nothing. My 780s ASIC is 67% and I can OC it very very well. Even better than my old Titan with 76% Asıc quality.


My ASIC quality says 73% and it's a decent clocker I guess. I haven't messed with voltage though, or Skyn3t's bios yet.

Here's my FSE score with my 4770K @ 4.3Ghz, and the 780 @1188core/1652(3304)memory

5076

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/940318


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also guys it seems ASIC quality means nothing. My 780s ASIC is 67% and I can OC it very very well. Even better than my old Titan with 76% Asıc quality.


My old 770 had a very good ASIC quality and was a bad OC'er. My current 780 is at 72% and OC's quite well. Go figure...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> My ASIC quality says 73% and it's a decent clocker I guess. I haven't messed with voltage though, or Skyn3t's bios yet.
> 
> Here's my FSE score with my 4770K @ 4.3Ghz, and the 780 @1188core/1652(3304)memory
> 
> 5076
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/940318


MY oced 780 at 1189 gave me the following

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/953641

100 points more Graphics score but probably due to the reason I added +37 to the core voltage. Still stock bios though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My old 770 had a very good ASIC quality and was a bad OC'er. My current 780 is at 72% and OC's quite well. Go figure...


Yeah I am just not going to care about ASIC anymore.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I am just not going to care about ASIC anymore.


This, it can be interesting to look at the numbers, but then comparing them it loses all meaning.
With my 680s & 7970s the higher asics overclocked better on air, looks like it makes sense until someone else finds with his 2 cards that it is just the opposite.

Looking at the chart that says lower asic is better for extreme cooling was right for my 680s, the lower asic did worse on air but better on ln2 (same type 680 Lightning).
I have a reference & a non-reference PCB 7970, the lower asic reference card did worse on air & on ln2, not sure if that was partly the non-ref PCB, but they were at the same voltages when frozen.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This, it can be interesting to look at the numbers, but then comparing them it loses all meaning.
> With my 680s & 7970s the higher asics overclocked better on air, looks like it makes sense until someone else finds with his 2 cards that it is just the opposite.
> 
> Looking at the chart that says lower asic is better for extreme cooling was right for my 680s, the lower asic did worse on air but better on ln2 (same type 680 Lightning).
> I have a reference & a non-reference PCB 7970, the lower asic reference card did worse on air & on ln2, not sure if that was partly the non-ref PCB, but they were at the same voltages when frozen.


IMHO the only tangible thing in ASIC is that lower ASIC chips need more voltage than the higher ASIC ones!
More than that requires research because even if a higher ASIC chip doesnt clock high (or the opposite) doesnt make a rule just adds to the average!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This, it can be interesting to look at the numbers, but then comparing them it loses all meaning.
> With my 680s & 7970s the higher asics overclocked better on air, looks like it makes sense until someone else finds with his 2 cards that it is just the opposite.
> 
> Looking at the chart that says lower asic is better for extreme cooling was right for my 680s, the lower asic did worse on air but better on ln2 (same type 680 Lightning).
> I have a reference & a non-reference PCB 7970, the lower asic reference card did worse on air & on ln2, not sure if that was partly the non-ref PCB, but they were at the same voltages when frozen.


yeah i never could really understand asic%

on my 670's the higher asic% card overclocks higher but the power consumption is always 20% higher then the second card with a 75% asic,
also even idles 5% higher power target than the second card



i think power consumption should be the other way around..... higher asic = higher power consumption ... for me that is


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why and i click add to cart the "Gallery View" comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing this, lot'z ppz needz it.


lol! I payed full price for it @ launch, so when I saw it under 10$ my jaw dropped. Told my self, must link this to the community. More of the titan folk come in here, then 780 folk in toc.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah never could really understand asic%
> 
> on my 670's the higher asic% card overclocks higher but the power consumption is always 20% higher then the second card with a 75% asic,
> also even idles 5% higher power target than the second card
> 
> 
> 
> i think power consumption should be the other way around..... higher asic = higher power consumption ... for me that is


Higher ASIC means a less leaky chip so less voltage required! thats why you see higher power consumption with your lower ASIC card!
My 2 installed Titans are 68,9% and 69,5% ASIC and even if its a small difference i see in AB monitor some millivolts difference between them!
But they both LOVE voltage, the more i give them the less fluctuations i see (less than 0.006v which is average fluctuations with LLC disabled) and high clocks stable!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I wonder if its Windows 8 or your Haswell...or the fact that its an i7. What kind of GPU usage are you seeing in BF4? I'm @ 50%...windows 7 and an i5 760 @ 3.6 Ghz ate our differences.


Finally got around to monitoring usage. 70-75% when playing BF4


----------



## drnilly007

Well I have some info regarding overclocking the 780's.

Rig is 3770k @ 4.5, 2x4gb 2400 ram, and Z77 Mpower mobo. CPU and GPU under water. Used rev 3 bios. Originally had a Seasonic 660xp2 platinum

Had a single 780 that I used for gaming and folding with 73% ASIC, for folding I had to lower the overclock to 200 mem and about 57 core. BF3 stable of 64 core and 300 mem.

Then I upgraded to SLI this one has 71% ASIC, and also upgraded the PSU to a AX860i platinum.

Now my stable folding and gaming overclocks are 77 core and 498 mem, which is much higher and I have not yet tested higher still to come.

Only real difference is the power supply not made by Seasonic but Flextronics. So possibly it has more to do with the power supply.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Higher ASIC means a less leaky chip so less voltage required! thats why you see higher power consumption with your lower ASIC card!
> My 2 installed Titans are 68,9% and 69,5% ASIC and even if its a small difference i see in AB monitor some millivolts difference between them!
> But they both LOVE voltage, the more i give them the less fluctuations i see (less than 0.006v which is average fluctuations with LLC disabled) and high clocks stable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


i get higher power usage with the higher ASIC card....... got that backwards???

stock bios
86.1 asic card stock voltage is 1.162v
75% asic card stock voltage is 1.175v


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Running Rev 3 of the vbios and everytime I open chrome or a game my vcore and clock pin at 1.212 and 1137 mhz and won't fluctuate whatsoever. Obviously this brings temps way up even doing things like just browsing. Anyone have any ideas? Could it possibly be my drivers? I don't want to damage to my gpus with the voltage being so high all the time.
> 
> If I close chrome or whatever app I have open they go back down to idle speeds.


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i get higher power usage with the higher ASIC card.......
> 
> stock bios
> 86.1 asic card stock voltage is 1.162v
> 75% asic card stock voltage is 1.175v


You get higher power usage with the higher ASIC card if you OC it, that´s normal but:

stock bios
86.1 asic card stock voltage is 1.162v
75% asic card stock voltage is 1.175v

This confirms what i said, lower ASIC requires more voltage than higher ASIC!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


You´re using precision? if so disable K-boost!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You´re using precision? if so disable K-boost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


What if I'm using MSI AB?


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You´re using precision? if so disable K-boost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Using precision and it's disabled. The vcore throttles down after I close my browser and such.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This, it can be interesting to look at the numbers, but then comparing them it loses all meaning.
> With my 680s & 7970s the higher asics overclocked better on air, looks like it makes sense until someone else finds with his 2 cards that it is just the opposite.
> 
> Looking at the chart that says lower asic is better for extreme cooling was right for my 680s, the lower asic did worse on air but better on ln2 (same type 680 Lightning).
> I have a reference & a non-reference PCB 7970, the lower asic reference card did worse on air & on ln2, not sure if that was partly the non-ref PCB, but they were at the same voltages when frozen.


Nice! sorry ingles , soy span ,

sli rayo , 680 light.. asics

gpuz 0.7.3 ) vga 1 , 80.5% / vga 2 , 76.0%
VS
gpuz 0.6.4 ) vga 1 , 100% / vga 2 , 99.8%









http://gyazo.com/3d240c6895d1e09dea4df674ca92d1af.png


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Using precision and it's disabled. The vcore throttles down after I close my browser and such.


Youre not using AB and precisonx at the same time? do you have the " apply settings at system startup" ticked?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> What if I'm using MSI AB?


Do you have the same problem?


----------



## Killer344

yep, high clocks/vcore when chrome is open.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Using precision and it's disabled. The vcore throttles down after I close my browser and such.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> yep, high clocks/vcore when chrome is open.


For both: what bios are you using?

@killer344: please use the link in my SIG and fill your own SIG so its easier to help you by knowing what do you have in your RIG!
If you are the Killer my Brother Skyn3t mentioned a couple of posts ago you have a HOF? and did not report any of this to him, so in that case its difficult to help you!
If you are not or have done so, i apologize!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Killer344

I'm that one, I didn't tell him because I thought it was a driver issue (high clocks on chrome/firefox)....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I'm that one, I didn't tell him because I thought it was a driver issue (high clocks on chrome/firefox)....


i have the same issue but not always, its the 3D function recently added to Chrome! try using another browser to see if its chrome or not!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

new classy arrived today







got it up and running, passed valley with 1410 core +725 on mem so far, gonna push it a little bit more and see whats up with it









Also ebay wont let me sell one of my other 780 classys for some reason, something about posting limit?

well that just rains on my day, now i gotta find other places to sell it that isnt full of scammers lol oh well


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I'm that one, I didn't tell him because I thought it was a driver issue (high clocks on chrome/firefox)....


I got it fix already. Just testing it myself. It will be up in a minute or in 365 days


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I got it fix already. Just testing it myself. It will be up in a minute or in 365 days


1 minute, 365 days, whos counting?
All in YOUR good time my Brother!








That means my bios has to be revised too?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new classy arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it up and running, passed valley with 1410 core +725 on mem so far, gonna push it a little bit more and see whats up with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ebay wont let me sell one of my other 780 classys for some reason, something about posting limit?
> 
> well that just rains on my day, now i gotta find other places to sell it that isnt full of scammers lol oh well


Did you check your PM?
I got you the links for the files in the second PM!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you check your PM?
> I got you the links for the files in the second PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


yep just checked







thanks Ed.


----------



## skyn3t




----------



## Venom95

which 3d mark is best to get from steam? 3d mark 11 or just 3dmark?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> which 3d mark is best to get from steam? 3d mark 11 or just 3dmark?


Both, but the newest is the one that's on sale today just called 3D Mark. It's the one with the Fire Strike benchmark that most people reference today.


----------



## skupples

I noticed chrome started doing this recently, but then found out it's not an issue... BUT if chrome say, take's your gpu and or cpu to 100%, you are most likely the victim of some sort of virus/botnet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> which 3d mark is best to get from steam? 3d mark 11 or just 3dmark?




the one for sale @ steam. just "3dmark"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


What´s with the face Brother? I can give you the Dark Souls files too, dont be jealous!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I noticed chrome started doing this recently, but then found out it's not an issue... BUT if chrome say, take's your gpu and or cpu to 100%, you are most likely the victim of some sort of virus/botnet.
> 
> 
> the one for sale @ steam. just "3dmark"


I noticed that chrome opens 7 or 8 processes in the processes tab raging from 14mb to 130mb!
as we "speak" (read type)







in my laptop i have over 500mb of chrome processes, no downloads in progress and only 2 tabs open, both OCN!
Talk about memory "hog"...


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I noticed that chrome opens 7 or 8 processes in the processes tab raging from 14mb to 130mb!
> as we "speak" (read type)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my laptop i have over 500mb of chrome processes, no downloads in progress and only 2 tabs open, both OCN!
> Talk about memory "hog"...


Eesh. I have 22 tabs open in Firefox right now, and have had them open for about 12 hours (pinned tabs that I check regularly) and it's using 775mb lol.

Yes, 22, that wasn't a mistype.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I noticed chrome started doing this recently, but then found out it's not an issue... BUT if chrome say, take's your gpu and or cpu to 100%, you are most likely the victim of some sort of virus/botnet.
> 
> 
> the one for sale @ steam. just "3dmark"


ok 3dmark 11 is onsale for 6 bucks too


----------



## skyn3t

I don't like to make mistakes

Front page updated
Quote:


> Galaxy HOF vbios idle voltage issue fixed while using browser
> 
> Nvdia GTX 780 Galaxy HOF
> 80.10.3A.00.2B
> Base clock 1058.5Mhz
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.212V >>*"issue fixed on idle voltage"*
> Default power target = 100% 300W
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV
> Boost Disable
> Play safe


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you have the same problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For both: what bios are you using?
> 
> @killer344: please use the link in my SIG and fill your own SIG so its easier to help you by knowing what do you have in your RIG!
> If you are the Killer my Brother Skyn3t mentioned a couple of posts ago you have a HOF? and did not report any of this to him, so in that case its difficult to help you!
> If you are not or have done so, i apologize!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Revision 3 - 1137 version
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Youre not using AB and precisonx at the same time? do you have the " apply settings at system startup" ticked?


Windows startup is checked. Only using Precision X


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> ok 3dmark 11 is onsale for 6 bucks too




!! Thanks+1... Iv'e always been too cheap to spend 30$ on it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Revision 3 - 1137 version
> Windows startup is checked. Only using Precision X


When we had talk in PM you said *skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3-941* now is *Revision 3 - 1137 version* .
what else?

The strange part is, I tested the same bios like he had and still have the issue and I found nothing. in my point of view now is come from your side. if the bios has the behave like you said I would had it fix already like i fixed the HOF vbios today.
*Killer344* had not gave the all the vbios info behave. so after he gave the green light released it. *swanga* found the issue and I went to check and I found it and it has been fixed now.

I had to take a bit of my time just to make this clear for you. The issue come from your end not mine. all vbios tested with screenshot's. after my word i had to give you graphics.

*skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3-941*


*skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3 1137*


*skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3 1137*



*skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3 1137*


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> !! Thanks+1... Iv'e always been too cheap to spend 30$ on it.


Should I buy both now then? I bought 3d mark..

Edit* I can't even get 3d mark to launch, it just gets stuck on loading logo... Also is there a way to use this without steam?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Should I buy both now then? I bought 3d mark..
> 
> Edit* I can't even get 3d mark to launch, it just gets stuck on loading logo... Also is there a way to use this without steam?


if you get it on steam you only run it with steam. get both and have fun , you are not paying full price.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you get it on steam you only run it with steam. get both and have fun , you are not paying full price.


Apparently you can get the key out of steam and use it for the separate install as well... that way you can exit steam as well when running the bench.

BTW Skyn3t, thanks for the help with my GPU vBIOS, i think i'll just stick with my stock one for now

1188.9 Mhz clock with +185 Mem clock... its not much but it net me an extra 300 (compared to stock) on Fire Strike Extreme lol

Cheers


----------



## Tacoma

Good thing I sub this thread. Not only I can see updates of others profile but now I just brought both 3dmark and "11 for a very low price.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you get it on steam you only run it with steam. get both and have fun , you are not paying full price.


So is vantage not worth it anymore cause of dirct x 10? Also any one have an idea why 3dmark just gets stuck on loading then crash's?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So is vantage not worth it anymore cause of dirct x 10? Also any one have an idea why 3dmark just gets stuck on loading then crash's?


go here and update the system info

http://www.futuremark.com/support/systeminfo


----------



## iARDAs

I am hitting 1189 with my 780 on all games so far. Very stable

My ex Titan was at 1110mhz.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am hitting 1189 with my 780 on all games so far. Very stable
> 
> My ex Titan was at 1110mhz.


now to sli your 780









i still think you should sell the baby and go 4 way titans


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> go here and update the system info
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/support/systeminfo


+1 Ty...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> now to sli your 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still think you should sell the baby and go 4 way titans


Hahaha 

Yeah I can go 4way Titans with Surround 4K as well


----------



## gl0ry

Nevermind, took me an hour but I read everything I needed to about the HOF.

The issues seem to be isolated and Galaxy did take care of the ones afflicted here.

Hope I don't have any problems. Really looking forward to that beast.


----------



## bullenn

Hi everyone! New to the forum








So i played around with my GTX780 DCII and got 1241Mhz @ 1.187V.
After looking what other people are getting it seems like a good clock









Then i flashed to the v1.3 bios for my DCII card and unlocked 150% powertarget and 1.212V etc.
With the volts and powertarget on max i only got 1280Mhz after that heaven started to crash.
Is this the max OC for my card or is there a way to go higher?

Thanks bullenn


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullenn*
> 
> Hi everyone! New to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i played around with my GTX780 DCII and got 1241Mhz @ 1.187V.
> After looking what other people are getting it seems like a good clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i flashed to the v1.3 bios for my DCII card and unlocked 150% powertarget and 1.212V etc.
> With the volts and powertarget on max i only got 1280Mhz after that heaven started to crash.
> Is this the max OC for my card or is there a way to go higher?
> 
> Thanks bullenn


Make sure you're only overclocking one clock at a time i.e. core and memory. If you are just overclocking the core then your overclock will likely be less when combining your core overclock with your memory overclock. What is stable in heaven is unlikely to be stable in games.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> now to sli your 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still think you should sell the baby and go 4 way titans


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can go 4way Titans with Surround 4K as well





Spoiler: seriously!!??!.... for both of you. : Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> +1 Ty...












You welcome


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullenn*
> 
> Hi everyone! New to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i played around with my GTX780 DCII and got 1241Mhz @ 1.187V.
> After looking what other people are getting it seems like a good clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i flashed to the v1.3 bios for my DCII card and unlocked 150% powertarget and 1.212V etc.
> With the volts and powertarget on max i only got 1280Mhz after that heaven started to crash.
> Is this the max OC for my card or is there a way to go higher?
> 
> Thanks bullenn


I got the same on my twin frozr's, 1280 & 1635.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> When we had talk in PM you said *skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3-941* now is *Revision 3 - 1137 version* .
> what else?
> 
> The strange part is, I tested the same bios like he had and still have the issue and I found nothing. in my point of view now is come from your side. if the bios has the behave like you said I would had it fix already like i fixed the HOF vbios today.
> *Killer344* had not gave the all the vbios info behave. so after he gave the green light released it. *swanga* found the issue and I went to check and I found it and it has been fixed now.
> 
> I had to take a bit of my time just to make this clear for you. The issue come from your end not mine. all vbios tested with screenshot's. after my word i had to give you graphics.
> ]


Dude maybe you misunderstood me, but I clearly told you that I had the 941 with the issue and flashed to 1137 to see if it alleviated it with no luck. I don't know where the issue is coming from which is why I'm asking from people that could have had the issue before. You don't have to post a dozen screenshots... I believe you. I'm just looking for WHAT on my end could cause something like this.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So is vantage not worth it anymore cause of dirct x 10? Also any one have an idea why 3dmark just gets stuck on loading then crash's?


This could be related to unstable CPU clock. I had this issue when I swapped my 670's out for titans, had to increase cpu voltage, on an OC that was fine and dandy with my 670's. (water temp went up)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Dude maybe you misunderstood me, but I clearly told you that I had the 941 with the issue and flashed to 1137 to see if it alleviated it with no luck. I don't know where the issue is coming from which is why I'm asking from people that could have had the issue before. You don't have to post a dozen screenshots... I believe you. I'm just looking for WHAT on my end could cause something like this.


I you look the other vbios i always had posted the screen shot on load, for me was good to take that time and doing it again, like i said I always test everything before send out. don't take me wrong on this on. I do and still be here for ya. it hard to nail the issue if we don't have as many proof we need. For a instance I thought my files i had uploaded to OCN server was messed up too. this is one of the reason i did that too.









we going to get you up and running but we share what we got to get it solved ASAP.

My remote help still up cuz I do want to see you good on this. I'm not going to harm your system or do anything bad. I had done dozen of remote help here. i really don't mind when I have the time to do it.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I you look the other vbios i always had posted the screen shot on load, for me was good to take that time and doing it again, like i said I always test everything before send out. don't take me wrong on this on. I do and still be here for ya. it hard to nail the issue if we don't have as many proof we need. For a instance I thought my files i had uploaded to OCN server was messed up too. this is one of the reason i did that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we going to get you up and running but we share what we got to get it solved ASAP.
> 
> My remote help still up cuz I do want to see you good on this. I'm not going to harm your system or do anything bad. I had done dozen of remote help here. i really don't mind when I have the time to do it.


Here's two screenshots. One is when everything ramps down after I close google chrome. The other is after I open it back up again. The beginning GPU clock I had chrome open as well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Here's two screenshots. One is when everything ramps down after I close google chrome. The other is after I open it back up again. The beginning GPU clock I had chrome open as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is your GPU behave. I can't do anything and you still using legacy skin. same thing happen if you use MSI AB legacy skin you don't have all the option's

as you can see here , left skin legacy, right skin default.


----------



## luci5r

Guys,

So my GTX 780 Classified arrived yesterday! Very exciting. Love the build - reeks quality. This my FIRST nVidia Graphics card. Only owned AMD Radeon's before. Absolutely loving this GTX 780 so far.

So it's all installed, up & running.

I have the 80.10.3a.00.82 BIOS and I'm using the latest R327.23 drivers.



So I guess I'd like to Overclock the card a tad and see where I end up; I've never OC'd a GPU before, let alone a GTX. So I'm looking for some basic starting points. I do have the Precision X software and would like to use that.

I'm not looking benchmark overclocking; instead, something stable on which I can keep the card consistently - play my games & do all my work without crashes etc. I don't know if 1200 is possible on Air but that would be great. If not, anything 1100+ would be pretty awesome too.

So where do I begin? What do I need to do?
Should I be flashing another BIOS (Which one?) on the 2ndary BIOS?
How do you OC the Memory Clock?

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> now to sli your 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still think you should sell the baby and go 4 way titans


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can go 4way Titans with Surround 4K as well


Most Corsair cases support Dual SLI Babies. Not much room to run anything else...but two babies def fit in any full size corsair case. I called the sales reps to be sure.
No word on Crossfire Baby support yet....will keep you posted.

Now the question is what kind of performance can one expect from dual SLI babies?


----------



## jderbs

Which skin should I use?


----------



## iARDAs

Guys take a look at my Hitman Benchmark score on my benchmark thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs

I did few benchmarks before starting to play the game. And for me the most optimum setting was Ultra Preset with 2xAA as it only sucked up 2209 MB of Vram. Anyhow I started the game. Everything was smooth and all of a sudden my FPS was locked to 40 and the gameplay felt laggy. I Alt+tabed the game and went back to the game and everything became normal.

After quiting the game I saw that my vram hit 2983... I wonder if there is a memory leak somewhere. I would hate to see myself hitting the vram wall to be honest.


----------



## KarateF22

Anyone have any idea why I would get a lower 3dMark score at higher clock speeds?

I was able to get a 10450 with my GTX 780 @ 1254 and my 3930k @ 4.8, but when I put them up to 1290 and 4.9, respectively, it actually went down a considerable degree despite me doing my usual check to make sure all unnecessary programs were closed...

Anyone have any insight on why this would be?

*EDIT* Taking a closer look, the CPU relevant scores rose as expected (Physics score was higher) but most of the GPU scores did not.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys take a look at my Hitman Benchmark score on my benchmark thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs
> 
> I did few benchmarks before starting to play the game. And for me the most optimum setting was Ultra Preset with 2xAA as it only sucked up 2209 MB of Vram. Anyhow I started the game. Everything was smooth and all of a sudden my FPS was locked to 40 and the gameplay felt laggy. I Alt+tabed the game and went back to the game and everything became normal.
> 
> After quiting the game I saw that my vram hit 2983... I wonder if there is a memory leak somewhere. I would hate to see myself hitting the vram wall to be honest.


Well, I know DICE never really fixed the memory leak in BF3. If you change the video settings in game, the Vram usage will keep crawling up until the game crashes. Make sure that when you change the settings you close the game for the changes to take place properly.

EDIT: For some reason I thought you were talking about the BF4 Beta instead of Hitman. This is a common problem in a lot of different games though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys take a look at my Hitman Benchmark score on my benchmark thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs
> 
> I did few benchmarks before starting to play the game. And for me the most optimum setting was Ultra Preset with 2xAA as it only sucked up 2209 MB of Vram. Anyhow I started the game. Everything was smooth and all of a sudden my FPS was locked to 40 and the gameplay felt laggy. I Alt+tabed the game and went back to the game and everything became normal.
> 
> After quiting the game I saw that my vram hit 2983... I wonder if there is a memory leak somewhere. I would hate to see myself hitting the vram wall to be honest.


i have the same results with hitman on one 780 and a one titan rig, i just think that game takes a dump on vram.


----------



## sinichi

Hi guys I am a littke new on this thing so I have tried to flash the new HOF rev2 bios after that i decide to play Counter strike since one of mybfriend ask to play with them then after a few hours my display went black and the fan rev up so high so i decide to reset the comp and after that everytime i boot on the windows 8 it hangs up after loading. Then i decide to refresh install the windows and still the same. Am i gonner now not sure what happen but the display work when booting up it just stop working after loading the windows 8 it sometimes hang up or the display will just go black like off the monitor will go standby mode. Any help would be appreciate thank you


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys take a look at my Hitman Benchmark score on my benchmark thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs
> 
> I did few benchmarks before starting to play the game. And for me the most optimum setting was Ultra Preset with 2xAA as it only sucked up 2209 MB of Vram. Anyhow I started the game. Everything was smooth and all of a sudden my FPS was locked to 40 and the gameplay felt laggy. I Alt+tabed the game and went back to the game and everything became normal.
> 
> After quiting the game I saw that my vram hit 2983... I wonder if there is a memory leak somewhere. I would hate to see myself hitting the vram wall to be honest.


What level? There are a few spots that performance goes in the toilet for me on any card I have used. 6970, 770, 7970....haven't gotten much time to do anything but run the bench for it on the 780.
I can fire it up when I get home later and tell you what kind of dips I am getting in the trouble spots.
The first area in question I can recall is the Pilot/Training mission as you enter the area with and beyond the tennis court.

Also: Exclusive Fullscreen checked or unchecked?
I also found that 4x MSAA is the sweet spot and 2x is far too taxing for not much effect.
In the end you will lose FPS in places of the game so in that regard just make it pretty.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinichi*
> 
> Hi guys I am a littke new on this thing so I have tried to flash the new HOF rev2 bios after that i decide to play Counter strike since one of mybfriend ask to play with them then after a few hours my display went black and the fan rev up so high so i decide to reset the comp and after that everytime i boot on the windows 8 it hangs up after loading. Then i decide to refresh install the windows and still the same. Am i gonner now not sure what happen but the display work when booting up it just stop working after loading the windows 8 it sometimes hang up or the display will just go black like off the monitor will go standby mode. Any help would be appreciate thank you


hmm thats very odd, your computer was working fine before the flash right? no hang ups or anything?

Youre not a gonner yet, theres always ways to fix a bad flash, just gotta pinpoint what the problem is here.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Well, I know DICE never really fixed the memory leak in BF3. If you change the video settings in game, the Vram usage will keep crawling up until the game crashes. Make sure that when you change the settings you close the game for the changes to take place properly.
> 
> EDIT: For some reason I thought you were talking about the BF4 Beta instead of Hitman. This is a common problem in a lot of different games though.


Yeah I had issues with the latest WHQL on Sleeping Dogs and reverting back to 326.80 beta solved the issue for me. Also the latest beta 331.40 never had any of that problem on Sleeping Dogs. But now I am playing Hitman for the first time and I encountered the memory leak. Weird.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have the same results with hitman on one 780 and a one titan rig, i just think that game takes a dump on vram.


Ah I see. I should have nothing to worry about perhaps. The problem is that Same graphic settings had lower Vram usage on benchmark mode of the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What level? There are a few spots that performance goes in the toilet for me on any card I have used. 6970, 770, 7970....haven't gotten much time to do anything but run the bench for it on the 780.
> I can fire it up when I get home later and tell you what kind of dips I am getting in the trouble spots.
> The first area in question I can recall is the Pilot/Training mission as you enter the area with and beyond the tennis court.


First prologue level and exactly the spot you mentioned is the place where the game started to feel choppy all of a sudden. I only had the issue than. I also completed Part 1, King of Chinatown and no Vram issues. Average FPS was 88 and vram usage was 2454. Prologue on the other hand gave me a an average FPS of 56 and vram usage of 2983.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I had issues with the latest WHQL on Sleeping Dogs and reverting back to 326.80 beta solved the issue for me. Also the latest beta 331.40 never had any of that problem on Sleeping Dogs. But now I am playing Hitman for the first time and I encountered the memory leak. Weird.
> 
> Ah I see. I should have nothing to worry about perhaps. The problem is that Same graphic settings had lower Vram usage on benchmark mode of the game.
> 
> First prologue level and exactly the spot you mentioned is the place where the game started to feel choppy all of a sudden. I only had the issue than. I also completed Part 1, King of Chinatown and no Vram issues. Average FPS was 88 and vram usage was 2454. Prologue on the other hand gave me a an average FPS of 56 and vram usage of 2983.


Well you can at least rest as ease in the fact that happens for everyone I have talked to. I added a few more questions to my last post as well. Fantastic looking game but it def has a few spots were FPS just dives. I strongly recommend v sync and exclusive fullscreen as well.

P.S. Ever get the loading infinite loop? I left it once to see what would happen and 4 hours later the mission finally loaded.








Def something up with the game....overall though I was able to play lots of hours(too many) with no crashing or any really bad events or glitches.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well you can at least rest as ease in the fact that happens for everyone I have talked to. I added a few more questions to my last post as well. Fantastic looking game but it def has a few spots were FPS just dives. I strongly recommend v sync and exclusive fullscreen as well.


Yeah I just saw them 

I have that exclusive full screen checked and it seems I might give 4xaa or No AA a chance as I failed to see the difference at 1440p with 8xaa or no AA. But for benchmarking purposes I would love to stick with some AA.

Great to hear that its an issue with the game. SO far I am enjoying it


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you need to increase the Offset a notch up , looks like you CPU start to degraded this is why you are having issues " crashing"
> 
> by the way why your sig shows gtx 760?


Well after further testing it looks like you might be correct SkyN3t. Increasing the offset to +0.10 from 0.06 does stabilize the benchmarks when the CPU is overclocked. What is weird is I can run CPU benchmarks all day long at +0.06 and it is stable. I can even switch out the GPU and use my 7970 and Valley will run perfectly at +0.60, but if I run the Gigabyte 780 with that offset, Valley will crash roughly 60% off the time at stock GPU clocks and Everytime if the GPU is overclocked.

Anyone have an idea what could cause this? It sounds like degredation, but it isn't because the CPU is stable with other GPUs. I would think it is a psu issue, but my Seasonic 660w has been fine for my sli 760s and a 7970 which has a similar TDP.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I am going to call gigabyte and see what they think. My MB is a Z77x-UD5H, it's almost like it isn't compatible with the 780, which seems highly unlikely.


----------



## sinichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm thats very odd, your computer was working fine before the flash right? no hang ups or anything?
> 
> Youre not a gonner yet, theres always ways to fix a bad flash, just gotta pinpoint what the problem is here.


Yes it was working before hand. I have tried flashing stock bios thru the intel hd 4000 and still the same when i tried to use the hof 780 card. Im really getting worried now Dont know what else to do even on fresh install of windows 8 it does not work


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I just saw them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that exclusive full screen checked and it seems I might give 4xaa or No AA a chance as I failed to see the difference at 1440p with 8xaa or no AA. But for benchmarking purposes I would love to stick with some AA.
> 
> Great to hear that its an issue with the game. SO far I am enjoying it


I liked it...still the worst Hitman game but if you set the series aside...it stands up. Go with 4x MSAA and toss the FXAA on as well to clean(I use that term loosely with FXAA) the rest. You may also notice a few areas with z fighting(totally normal) and a checkpoint called Shangri La has some pretty weird surface shadow bug in one room....just another game bug.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinichi*
> 
> Yes it was working before hand. I have tried flashing stock bios thru the intel hd 4000 and still the same when i tried to use the hof 780 card. Im really getting worried now Dont know what else to do even on fresh install of windows 8 it does not work


Is your cpu overclocked at all? check all your ram modules to see if nothing got moved on accident? can you confirm that you got the HoF 780 stock bios successfully installed back onto the card?

Maybe try to reset your motherboard's bios aswell, i know skyn3t has recently spent a lot of time helping someone with what we thought was a bad gpu bios flash, turns out the guy had a motherboard bios problem the entire time


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Which skin should I use?


open Precision X settings and change it to "Default EVGA Precision X skin". it will give you one more option.
here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Well after further testing it looks like you might be correct SkyN3t. Increasing the offset to +0.10 from 0.06 does stabilize the benchmarks when the CPU is overclocked. What is weird is I can run CPU benchmarks all day long at +0.06 and it is stable. I can even switch out the GPU and use my 7970 and Valley will run perfectly at +0.60, but if I run the Gigabyte 780 with that offset, Valley will crash roughly 60% off the time at stock GPU clocks and Everytime if the GPU is overclocked.
> 
> Anyone have an idea what could cause this? It sounds like degredation, but it isn't because the CPU is stable with other GPUs. I would think it is a psu issue, but my Seasonic 660w has been fine for my sli 760s and a 7970 which has a similar TDP.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. I am going to call gigabyte and see what they think. My MB is a Z77x-UD5H, it's almost like it isn't compatible with the 780, which seems highly unlikely.


Valley won't push much CPU but it does affect the bench , system intense valley pushes the GPU while cpu keep running at the OC settings you set , so the voltage in your system will play all along with your system depend's on the PSU you got maybe the GPU like to drink that much juice in valley and left the CPU with a bit less when it need's . this is my prospective in your case. It may sound's crazy but with the issue i have come in the past days this is what I'm thinking, correct if I'm wrong anyone.

have you try the same +0.06 with 3Dmark? if not try it, 3Dmark pushes the CPU all together with GPU. if you crash at the +0.06 settings try with +0.10 and post back.










Glad I helped


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Valley won't push much CPU but it does affect the bench , system intense valley pushes the GPU while cpu keep running at the OC settings you set , so the voltage in your system will play all along with your system depend's on the PSU you got maybe the GPU like to drink that much juice in valley and left the CPU with a bit less when it need's . this is my prospective in your case. It may sound's crazy but with the issue i have come in the past days this is what I'm thinking, correct if I'm wrong anyone.
> 
> have you try the same +0.06 with 3Dmark? if not try it, 3Dmark pushes the CPU all together with GPU. if you crash at the +0.06 settings try with +0.10 and post back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I helped


hey sky, help us figure out whats wrong with sinichi's computer







read the past few messages by him.


----------



## Bridden

I will be getting a EVGA 780 Duel Bios in a couple of days (just placed the order last night with the 15% off coupon)
Can you guys link me to a guide on the new overclocking utility they have? It is completely different from my 580s from what I've seen.

Just to clarify, It is the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I will be getting a EVGA 780 Duel Bios in a couple of days (just placed the order last night with the 15% off coupon)
> Can you guys link me to a guide on the new overclocking utility they have? It is completely different from my 580s from what I've seen.


which utility do you mean?


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I will be getting a EVGA 780 Duel Bios in a couple of days (just placed the order last night with the 15% off coupon)
> Can you guys link me to a guide on the new overclocking utility they have? It is completely different from my 580s from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> which utility do you mean?
Click to expand...

Wow, that was quick... I was going to edit my post, but I was referring to PRECISION X. I guess all the information I need is in the thread's first post, it just isn't making any sense to me seeing as I don't have it in-front of me yet, so no real issue.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey sky, help us figure out whats wrong with sinichi's computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the past few messages by him.


got him








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinichi*
> 
> Yes it was working before hand. I have tried flashing stock bios thru the intel hd 4000 and still the same when i tried to use the hof 780 card. Im really getting worried now Dont know what else to do even on fresh install of windows 8 it does not work


sinichi, don't worry we got you. you got PM.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Wow, that was quick... I was going to edit my post, but I was referring to PRECISION X. I guess all the information I need is in the thread's first post, it just isn't making any sense to me seeing as I don't have it in-front of me yet, so no real issue.


oh, its really simple to use









once you get it, try it out and then let us know if you need any help, everything is pretty much self explanatory though, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Valley won't push much CPU but it does affect the bench , system intense valley pushes the GPU while cpu keep running at the OC settings you set , so the voltage in your system will play all along with your system depend's on the PSU you got maybe the GPU like to drink that much juice in valley and left the CPU with a bit less when it need's . this is my prospective in your case. It may sound's crazy but with the issue i have come in the past days this is what I'm thinking, correct if I'm wrong anyone.
> 
> have you try the same +0.06 with 3Dmark? if not try it, 3Dmark pushes the CPU all together with GPU. if you crash at the +0.06 settings try with +0.10 and post back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I helped


The issue does persist in 3dMark11 with the 0.06 offset, and it goes away with 0.10 offset. So all around, this GPU (gigabyte 780) needs more CPU juice than other GPUs for some reason. With other GPUs, the 0.06 offset works just fine. It is driving me nuts. I am calling Gigabyte to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> The issue does persist in 3dMark11 with the 0.06 offset, and it goes away with 0.10 offset. So all around, this GPU (gigabyte 780) needs more CPU juice than other GPUs for some reason. With other GPUs, the 0.06 offset works just fine. It is driving me nuts. I am calling Gigabyte to see what they have to say about it.


it meas the CPU need's a +0.10 offset to survive the bench. at +0.06 CPU was not stable. so valley suck tha extra juice while the CPU try to drink it some how lol.


----------



## sinichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Is your cpu overclocked at all? check all your ram modules to see if nothing got moved on accident? can you confirm that you got the HoF 780 stock bios successfully installed back onto the card?
> 
> Maybe try to reset your motherboard's bios aswell, i know skyn3t has recently spent a lot of time helping someone with what we thought was a bad gpu bios flash, turns out the guy had a motherboard bios problem the entire time


Wow reset the mobo bios like you said and it boot. Funny my bios is on stock did not oc or anything but everything works now thanks a lot dude thought my hof will be just paper weight you save me A lot


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Here's two screenshots. One is when everything ramps down after I close google chrome. The other is after I open it back up again. The beginning GPU clock I had chrome open as well.


Are you referring to the fact that Chrome is causing your GPU to ramp up in speeds, use more power, etc? Cause if you are, check out what Firefox does to me, lol.



IIRC, there's an option to turn off hardware rendering in FF, not sure about Chrome.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinichi*
> 
> Wow reset the mobo bios like you said and it boot. Funny my bios is on stock did not oc or anything but everything works now thanks a lot dude thought my hof will be just paper weight you save me A lot


glad it worked out for you









are you gonna try to flash the bios again for your HoF? i dont think you should let this one bad experience deter you from putting skynet bios on your card, they are definitely worth it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinichi*
> 
> Wow reset the mobo bios like you said and it boot. Funny my bios is on stock did not oc or anything but everything works now thanks a lot dude thought my hof will be just paper weight you save me A lot


Awesome, I can't say I'd have connected the dots on that. Good catch szeged







. But yeah, under most circumstances (i.e. virtually all) flashing a VBIOS can't brick the card, and you can just flash it using a secondary graphics to boot with (actually you can blind-flash too but that's an annoyance and hassle)... don't let this discourage you from trying out one of these VBIOS mods, they really bring a huge improvement to these cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Have you guys see this free bundle?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1432138/games-on-cod-ghosts-will-require-50-gb-of-your-pc-hard-drive-space/160#post_20947065


----------



## szeged

haha







50gb game they better be giving away ssds with it!


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow. What's w/ recommended specs these days?

BF4 wants Windows 8. Watch Dogs wants an i7 3770K. And now COD27 is trying to take over my SSD!

Edit: ROFL! A GTX 780 too! Haha!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow. What's w/ recommended specs these days?
> 
> BF4 wants Windows 8. Watch Dogs wants an i7 3770K. And now COD27 is trying to take over my SSD!
> 
> Edit: ROFL! A GTX 780 too! Haha!


Where does it say Watch Dogs wants an i7 3770k?


----------



## Jodiuh

Whoops, looks like just a 3770, not a K. Still, it's the first time I've seen an i7 recommended. Which leads me to believe this game benefits from HT. Something I do not have.











http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/10/08/watch-dogs-system-requirements-announced-specify-64-bit-os-and-minimum-6-gb-of-ram/


----------



## KarateF22

Just a heads up for anyone interested, 3dmark is 66% off on Steam for the next 24 hours... only 8 bucks instead of the usual 25.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Whoops, looks like just a 3770, not a K. Still, it's the first time I've seen an i7 recommended. Which leads me to believe this game benefits from HT. Something I do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/10/08/watch-dogs-system-requirements-announced-specify-64-bit-os-and-minimum-6-gb-of-ram/


I wouldn't doubt it(hyper threading...kinda wishing i got an i7). That said, I am still never buying another Ubisoft game for PC until they remove Uplay. My watchdogs experience will be on PS4 initially. I will wait for it to be 9.99 on steam along with any other UBI title I want in the future.


----------



## szeged

uplay made farcry3 super lame for me, but maybe i just had a bad experience compared to others for fc3.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> open Precision X settings and change it to "Default EVGA Precision X skin". it will give you one more option.
> here


K I've got it on the default skin and settings now. Only option I see added is the temp target.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> uplay made farcry3 super lame for me, but maybe i just had a bad experience compared to others for fc3.


The devs make these amazing games and then the unnecessary DRM ruins it. They need to just use Steam and call it a day. Sorry for my rant....
/endrant


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The devs make these amazing games and then the unnecessary DRM ruins it. They need to just use Steam and call it a day. Sorry for my rant....
> /endrant


no need to apologize for the truth









uplay was acting up so bad for me in fc3, i still havent finished the game because i gave up on uplay.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't like to make mistakes
> 
> Front page updated
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy HOF vbios idle voltage issue fixed while using browser
> 
> Nvdia GTX 780 Galaxy HOF
> 80.10.3A.00.2B
> Base clock 1058.5Mhz
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.212V >>*"issue fixed on idle voltage"*
> Default power target = 100% 300W
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Undervolting capabilities to 0.825mV
> Boost Disable
> Play safe
Click to expand...

I have the same problem. It wont downclock past 1137 once I've overclocked to my gaming profile. I can even hit default in PX then hit apply and it just stays at 1137. When I first installed the card and your bios it would go down to 324 but now it wont.

Also do you know if there is a way to set the voltage for each profile or do you have to change it manually every time?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> !! Thanks+1... Iv'e always been too cheap to spend 30$ on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I buy both now then? I bought 3d mark..
> 
> Edit* I can't even get 3d mark to launch, it just gets stuck on loading logo... Also is there a way to use this without steam?
Click to expand...

Gotta update the system info part of the program for it to work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone interested, 3dmark is 66% off on Steam for the next 24 hours... only 8 bucks instead of the usual 25.


We all know now...


----------



## bullenn

I was just overclocking the core and left the memory stock. the 1300mhz is so close and i whant to get over it








Is there a way to get more then 1.212v on my card?
And i was using Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark 11 demo for stability.


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> yeah, I should be home in about two hours.
> 
> Also, this should make a lot of HOF owners happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GalaxyRep
> 
> I'm actually beta testing a new bios they're working on right now based on everyone's feedback from the forums. It's looking damn cool and working well so far but no idea on a release date yet."


FYI, you misquoted my pm. I said "I was beta testing a new version" in response to your message about Xtreme Tuner Plus, and XT+ is what I was referring to, not a new BIOS. However, I feel like I owe everyone a quick update on the subject. Happily it's all good news though I don't have a fix to offer you guys just yet.

First off, we got back several cards from users reporting the clock fluctuations, and though they appeared to work fine at first I studied everyone's feedback and we finally figured out exactly how to reliably reproduce the problem in our test machines. This means our engineers will finally be able to see it happen so they can get underway with a solution. They have all the cards in hand so testing is now underway and solving this problem is their current top priority.

Second, all evidence so far suggests the whole issue is a simple software/firmware/driver problem, which means we should be able to get everyone taken care of without any need for further RMAs.

Finally, our team just got back from a very productive meeting with NVIDIA over in CA and they've gotten everything sorted out regarding the new GPU batches meeting the HOF's extremely strict criteria. This means HOFs are back in production and there should be plenty more cards available soon.

I'll keep everyone posted as events unfold, but any HOF owners should feel free to pm me any time with any questions or concerns as well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I have the same problem. It wont downclock past 1137 once I've overclocked to my gaming profile. I can even hit default in PX then hit apply and it just stays at 1137. When I first installed the card and your bios it would go down to 324 but now it wont.
> 
> Also do you know if there is a way to set the voltage for each profile or do you have to change it manually every time?
> Gotta update the system info part of the program for it to work.
> We all know now...


It cannot be...

you got pm


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I wouldn't doubt it(hyper threading...kinda wishing i got an i7).


I am probably going to end up selling my 4670K for a 4770K. I'll wait a few months to see what happens w/ BF4 and Watch Dogs. If it's significant, then I'll do it. Hoping it's not though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> They need to just use Steam and call it a day. Sorry for my rant....
> /endrant


I would kill for a steam version of BF4. Also, I would like it to have a proper in game browser. No more of this battlelog web browser nonsense.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

The weirdest thing, I can finish a run of firestrike with 1250GPU with no problems, but it crashes and flickers all over the place, in the tomb raider benchmark, go figure.


----------



## Jodiuh

Tomb Raider was the game that caused me to send back my 780. And it looks a helluva a lot better than Firestrike too...very next gen IMO.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no need to apologize for the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uplay was acting up so bad for me in fc3, i still havent finished the game because i gave up on uplay.


I know just hardly a 780 or even hardware related issue though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Tomb Raider was the game that caused me to send back my 780. And it looks a helluva a lot better than Firestrike too...very next gen IMO.


I had crashing problems with it on the 770 acx sc too. From what I read nvidia and crystal dynamics needed to iron out some stuff(and already did to some degree). It is a fantastic looking game so I shelved it until patching is finalized.


----------



## luci5r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> So my GTX 780 Classified arrived yesterday! Very exciting. Love the build - reeks quality. This my FIRST nVidia Graphics card. Only owned AMD Radeon's before. Absolutely loving this GTX 780 so far.
> 
> So it's all installed, up & running.
> 
> I have the 80.10.3a.00.82 BIOS and I'm using the latest R327.23 drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'd like to Overclock the card a tad and see where I end up; I've never OC'd a GPU before, let alone a GTX. So I'm looking for some basic starting points. I do have the Precision X software and would like to use that.
> 
> I'm not looking benchmark overclocking; instead, something stable on which I can keep the card consistently - play my games & do all my work without crashes etc. I don't know if 1200 is possible on Air but that would be great. If not, anything 1100+ would be pretty awesome too.
> 
> So where do I begin? What do I need to do?
> Should I be flashing another BIOS (Which one?) on the 2ndary BIOS?
> How do you OC the Memory Clock?
> 
> Thanks Guys!!


Anyone?


----------



## skupples

Slide voltage @ power to the max, add to the core +13 @ a time, until you find your peak(start crashing) then back down by 13 until stable again. If you are planning for this to be a gaming GPU, stress test in farcry3.

start with memory AFTER you have found your max stable core clock.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> Anyone?


Use the stock bios to start.

Move the power and temperature sliders to maximum.

Add +52 to your core speed. This should result in 1202 MHz clocks as the card will run 1150 MHz stock.

Bring up voltage and set to 1.187v

Test it out.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Tomb Raider was the game that caused me to send back my 780. And it looks a helluva a lot better than Firestrike too...very next gen IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I had crashing problems with it on the 770 acx sc too. From what I read nvidia and crystal dynamics needed to iron out some stuff(and already did to some degree). It is a fantastic looking game so I shelved it until patching is finalized.
Click to expand...

My game crashed within the first 30-45 minutes of playing. After that I could get it to crash in 5-15 minutes. My crashing problems went away after I changed the TIM. Turns out, 3/4 of the chip had no paste on it whatsoever. Once I redid that, I spent another 18 or so hours wo/ a single crash.

My card...an EVGA ACX.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> Anyone?


You belong here [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club but you still can get support here too







@ the Classy thread you will find most of the *Q*uestion / *A*nswers you need to know better your GPU, but many users here has the Classy too. so feel free here and there and make yourself home.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> My game crashed within the first 30-45 minutes of playing. After that I could get it to crash in 5-15 minutes. My crashing problems went away after I changed the TIM. Turns out, 3/4 of the chip had no paste on it whatsoever. Once I redid that, I spent another 18 or so hours wo/ a single crash.
> 
> My card...an EVGA ACX.


Makes me kind of want to check the TIM on the reference 780.....


----------



## skyn3t

@ drnilly007 you good to go now buddy, post your score and your cure.


----------



## sinichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> glad it worked out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you gonna try to flash the bios again for your HoF? i dont think you should let this one bad experience deter you from putting skynet bios on your card, they are definitely worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Awesome, I can't say I'd have connected the dots on that. Good catch szeged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yeah, under most circumstances (i.e. virtually all) flashing a VBIOS can't brick the card, and you can just flash it using a secondary graphics to boot with (actually you can blind-flash too but that's an annoyance and hassle)... don't let this discourage you from trying out one of these VBIOS mods, they really bring a huge improvement to these cards.


I just flash it again and bought the 3dmark on steam with people like you guys I wont be discourage especially skyn3t such a very helpful community we have here thanks hope to enjoy flashing and rock with you guys


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinichi*
> 
> I just flash it again and bought the 3dmark on steam with people like you guys I wont be discourage especially skyn3t such a very helpful community we have here thanks hope to enjoy flashing and rock with you guys


----------



## Jodiuh

W/ the steam version of 3Dmark, does it need to be running in the background? Steam? That would kind of drive me nuts, lol.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I tried to do a clean install of my drivers, and the screen went black .. so I had to force shut down. when I re - booted all I see is a black screen.. I had to unplug the 780, plug it back in, reboot just so I can get into safe mode to disable the card, reboot log in to windows... Install older drivers, reboot,black screen again... How can I fix this? Cause at the moment my 780 is a paper weight..


Are you using display port? I have the same issue on the rev3 skyn3t 3A elpida bios. Had to unplug my display port monitor for it to work. Maybe bug with latest beta drivers.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> W/ the steam version of 3Dmark, does it need to be running in the background? Steam? That would kind of drive me nuts, lol.


Yep, its an unfortunate reality of buying applications from Steam. And it can really mess up your benchmarks and getting those last few points


----------



## Jodiuh

Too bad there wasn't a nice option to exit steam upon launching a game...


----------



## tomxlr8

Help with stability.

Using v3 440W bios with Zawarudo's app of doom.

Valley Extreme HD runs fine @ 1400MHz / 7200MHz / 1.325V (1.35 actual)
Fire Strike Extreme crashes at those settings or near them

Basically, I can't get more than 5 seconds into Fire Strike. It completes it fine @ 1320MHz.

Does power target affect this? or is it a straight volts issue? I'd like to dial in on a max OC for benching so any advice appreciated.

_(BTW, this is all for benching, I don't run this for everday because I absolutely don't need this for 1080p; BF3 MP / BF4 MP / Skyrim with 200 mods all run perfectly smooth at 60fps + at 1200MHz.)_


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Yep, its an unfortunate reality of buying applications from Steam. And it can really mess up your benchmarks and getting those last few points


From what I understand you can use the steam CD key to download the program externally and "crack" it.


----------



## lilchronic

i have the steam version of 3dmark and 3dmark11 but i dont use steam, i just downloaded the free version and it automatically reads the key off steam... as long as you already ran it through steam it should work

... i do have two installs of of each 3d mark and 3d mark11








probably could uninstall the steam version and have the other one still registered

edit: yup just uninstalled and its still registered


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Help with stability.
> 
> Using v3 440W bios with Zawarudo's app of doom.
> 
> Valley Extreme HD runs fine @ 1400MHz / 7200MHz / 1.325V (1.35 actual)
> Fire Strike Extreme crashes at those settings or near them
> 
> Basically, I can't get more than 5 seconds into Fire Strike. It completes it fine @ 1320MHz.
> 
> Does power target affect this? or is it a straight volts issue? I'd like to dial in on a max OC for benching so any advice appreciated.


You can't fix it. Valley will run stable at higher clocks that 3dmark Fire Strike will. It's like this for everybody.

I can get Valley to run at 1359 mhz barely. Fire Strike crashes after I go above 1320 mhz.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You can't fix it. Valley will run stable at higher clocks that 3dmark Fire Strike will. It's like this for everybody.
> 
> I can get Valley to run at 1359 mhz barely. Fire Strike crashes after I go above 1320 mhz.


Thanks for your response. I was getting a bit frustrated yesterday with it. It must really nuke the card in that test... which is odd because the graphics don't evel look all that good in 3dmark!


----------



## Killer344

If you want to nuke the card use far cry 3 lols.


----------



## Marafice Eye

It's funny I finally got around to re-installing FarCry 3 to finish it (was on the last mission) and It plays fine with my OC until a loading screen (like when you die, or it cuts to a new mission) then it throttles waaaaaaaaay down. Precision X shows it at 692Mhz after the throttle down. Not sure why it chooses loading screens to trigger the throttle back, but even under that throttle, it still manages to play the game at about 30fps fully maxed out lol.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> It's funny I finally got around to re-installing FarCry 3 to finish it (was on the last mission) and It plays fine with my OC until a loading screen (like when you die, or it cuts to a new mission) then it throttles waaaaaaaaay down. Precision X shows it at 692Mhz after the throttle down. Not sure why it chooses loading screens to trigger the throttle back, but even under that throttle, it still manages to play the game at about 30fps fully maxed out lol.


Do you have the HyperBoost button pressed? Mine does that every time I play a game without it enabled.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> If you want to nuke the card use far cry 3 lols.


I had no issue playing FC3 at 1320 mhz at max settings except heat was ridiculous hitting 90c.

Ended up turning down the settings and running it at 1254 mhz to keep in the 80c range.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> It's funny I finally got around to re-installing FarCry 3 to finish it (was on the last mission) and It plays fine with my OC until a loading screen (like when you die, or it cuts to a new mission) then it throttles waaaaaaaaay down. Precision X shows it at 692Mhz after the throttle down. Not sure why it chooses loading screens to trigger the throttle back, but even under that throttle, it still manages to play the game at about 30fps fully maxed out lol.


try to not use Hyper boost or you continue to have that throttling on stock bios. you can just forgot about the Hyper Boost thing and set the clock at certain point you think you not going to throttle about 1150Mhz and make sure you know the voltage for that core clock. don't go too crazy on memory because it will eat more voltage and you going to keep having that 60ishMhz down and make your gaming experience feels like nothing but worse.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Do you have the HyperBoost button pressed? Mine does that every time I play a game without it enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try to not use Hyper boost or you continue to have that throttling on stock bios. you can just forgot about the Hyper Boost thing and set the clock at certain point you think you not going to throttle about 1150Mhz and make sure you know the voltage for that core clock. don't go too crazy on memory because it will eat more voltage and you going to keep having that 60ishMhz down and make your gaming experience feels like nothing but worse.


I've never used the hyper boost button. I have set my power target to it's max of 126% in Precision X though. I just find it odd that it chose to throttle back on a load screen and then never throttle up again when the game resumed. It has yet to do this in any other game though, just FC3


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I've never used the hyper boost button. I have set my power target to it's max of 126% in Precision X though. I just find it odd that it chose to throttle back on a load screen and then never throttle up again when the game resumed. It has yet to do this in any other game though, just FC3


ok some ppl don't know about PT. raising the power tagert you know what you are giving to the GPU right? power , juice more juice the more it get's hot. if you play the game in reasonable core clock , Like I mentioned above, you don't need to raise the power target. but if you want to change the temp target limit you must un-link it and raise it. moar PT moar the GPU get's hot, raising the power target for bench's or if you GPU support high OC while play games and are stable on i to play hard.

"I" my self while gaming I don't touch the Power target. Only if I want to measure something in the graphs or play hard with it. normal game play you are fine. but have a good room temp to keep your GPU cool it does help too. try it and let me know.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ok some ppl don't know about PT. raising the power tagert you know what you are giving to the GPU right? power , juice more juice the more it get's hot. if you play the game in reasonable core clock , Like I mentioned above, you don't need to raise the power target. but if you want to change the temp target limit you must un-link it and raise it. moar PT moar the GPU get's hot, raising the power target for bench's or if you GPU support high OC while play games and are stable on i to play hard.
> 
> "I" my self while gaming I don't touch the Power target. Only if I want to measure something in the graphs or play hard with it. normal game play you are fine. but have a good room temp to keep your GPU cool it does help too. try it and let me know.


I don't think it's a heat issue. It peaked at 72c with the OC. Something is causing it to throttle down specifically at loading screens in FC3 and nowhere else.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ok some ppl don't know about PT. raising the power tagert you know what you are giving to the GPU right? power , juice more juice the more it get's hot. if you play the game in reasonable core clock , Like I mentioned above, you don't need to raise the power target. but if you want to change the temp target limit you must un-link it and raise it. moar PT moar the GPU get's hot, raising the power target for bench's or if you GPU support high OC while play games and are stable on i to play hard.
> 
> "I" my self while gaming I don't touch the Power target. Only if I want to measure something in the graphs or play hard with it. normal game play you are fine. but have a good room temp to keep your GPU cool it does help too. try it and let me know.


I thought the power target was just a limit for how much current you can draw? The GPU draw how much it needs, and current is directly correlated to the voltage. It's like the current limiters on latest boards.

This is assuming when I'm running manual volts and a non boost BIOS.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ok some ppl don't know about PT. raising the power tagert you know what you are giving to the GPU right? power , juice more juice the more it get's hot. if you play the game in reasonable core clock , Like I mentioned above, you don't need to raise the power target. but if you want to change the temp target limit you must un-link it and raise it. moar PT moar the GPU get's hot, raising the power target for bench's or if you GPU support high OC while play games and are stable on i to play hard.
> 
> "I" my self while gaming I don't touch the Power target. Only if I want to measure something in the graphs or play hard with it. normal game play you are fine. but have a good room temp to keep your GPU cool it does help too. try it and let me know.


How does PT affect stability? I mean, can crashing occur due to low PT or is it always a volts problem when a bench crashes?

Trying to improve bench on Fire Strike Extreme as it's far more tempermental to Valley.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> How does PT affect stability? I mean, can crashing occur due to low PT or is it always a volts problem when a bench crashes?
> 
> Trying to improve bench on Fire Strike Extreme as it's far more temperamental to Valley.


Low PT only leads to throttling as your card needs more power and its being limited, crashing is due to low voltage to the clocks you are setting!
The higher you set the clocks the higher voltage is required, when its not enough, crash it is!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I thought the power target was just a limit for how much current you can draw? The GPU draw how much it needs, and current is directly correlated to the voltage. It's like the current limiters on latest boards.
> 
> This is assuming when I'm running manual volts and a non boost BIOS.


You are affirming what my Brother is saying, only by different words!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## drnilly007

Hey sky got the same problem again with the voltage not changing and the clocks staying the same, so I went in again and deleted the profiles in PX and it started working again.

There is a problem when you go in the options and set 2d/3d mode to automatically start a certain profile setting in PX.


----------



## skupples

it's highly highly recommended to only run one monitoring software @ a time, even more recommended to only have one installed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Hey sky got the same problem again with the voltage not changing and the clocks staying the same, so I went in again and deleted the profiles in PX and it started working again.
> 
> There is a problem when you go in the options and set 2d/3d mode to automatically start a certain profile setting in PX.


by set the p0, p2 eliminate the idle stage and keeps your GPU at high clocks all the time.

I don't know what sup with that PX profile, I tried to replicate the same thing using your profile files settings and it doesn't happen like it happen with your system. but the funny part in your system if you remove the profile from the directory and don't set any profile it works.

Try to create a profile but this time don't mess with "*Profile*" settings with *2D/3D mode*, just create a profile and save it. check "*sink on*" & "*start up*" save and exit from *PX*, reboot machine and see what you got.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Edit....


----------



## Zapee995

Alloha people! i own a gtx780 too. Its asus reference design watercooled by ekwb nikel fullcover block. I managed to overclock this card as you can see in picture below with +37mV but i cant go far more.

How safe is to flash an other bios and which bios is the best out there? After flash what happens with the warranty??

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Alloha people! i own a gtx780 too. Its asus reference design watercooled by ekwb nikel fullcover block. I managed to overclock this card as you can see in picture below with +37mV but i cant go far more.
> 
> How safe is to flash an other bios and which bios is the best out there? After flash what happens with the warranty??
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english..


your english is fine









bios flash is fairly easy to do and rarely cause any problems, skyn3t bios are my favorite, you can find them on the first page. also get the flash tool, it makes bios flashing literally a one click and done thing.

Idk about asus warranty for bios flashing but if its like evga warranty it will void the warranty, but you may get lucky if you ever have to rma the card, and they will accept the card anyways.


----------



## Zapee995

Thanks for the fast reply! I understand what you are saying about warranty...Guess i wont be so unlucky..









So!! I took a look at the first page and i am kinda lost but i like all this tutorials. Which is the most safe bios for 24/7 use and gaming?? I think i am gonna give it a try tonight.


----------



## szeged

im not sure which is the best anymore, i havent kept up with the bios updates since ive really been liking the ones i got on my titan, and havent been messing with bios on my 780s much anymore, i guess just read the individual descriptions and find the one that best suits you

good luck, any problems dont hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Zapee995

Thanks again! First page and first post again then!


----------



## Killer344

Damn it, another HOF down.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432403/gtx-780-hof-wont-boot-after-installing-drivers


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Damn it, another HOF down.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432403/gtx-780-hof-wont-boot-after-installing-drivers


atleast it didnt blow up this time, just a bad bios flash it seems


----------



## Killer344

Not a bad bios flash, I already tried reflashing the original bios.... and it happened after installing an older set of drivers, with the stock bios...


----------



## alancsalt

Anyone here gone from quad GTX 580 to GTX 780 SLI? Was it a sideways step?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Not a bad bios flash, I already tried reflashing the original bios.... and it happened after installing an older set of drivers, with the stock bios...


It makes you think, doesnt it? the other 2 HOF also blew WITH stock bios, now yours just "dies" also with stock bios...
Someone at Galaxy Dev. Dep. must be thinking: "Ups! "
Galaxy rep already said: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/10740_20#post_20947450
it was: "a simple software/firmware/driver problem" so perhaps you take this quote and RMA your card as it died probably due to a"a simple software/firmware/driver problem" as you didn't OC, just installed old drivers and were using original bios(firmware), so i believe you qualify in this: "a simple software/firmware/driver problem"
Sorry to quote: "a simple software/firmware/driver problem" so many times but its a catchy "answer" don't you think?
Im a Titan guy but if i were in the 780 route i wouldn't buy HOF that's for sure because of "a simple software/firmware/driver problem*S*" they might have!

Just my 2 cents and My honest to GOD *opinion*!

P.S. I recall they were looking into Skyn3t´s bios! What happened? Was not good enough? Why? So many questions and no answers!
His bios are the best and no one can say the opposite! Earlier this month he found a problem in a MSI bios and corrected it!
Galaxy should hire him to correct their bios too because if this new dead HOF is due to the same"a simple software/firmware/driver problem" then Galaxy has a real problem in their hands as these "a simple software/firmware/driver problem" might come popping up more frequently!

Ed


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Anyone here gone from quad GTX 580 to GTX 780 SLI? Was it a sideways step?


Not me, but I've been testing my 670 SLI 4GB oc'd @ 1280c/7030m and will post results compared to my incoming (today) Classy 780 oc'd... if it can come close to matching the former then it's a definite upgrade for you since quad-scaling isn't fantastic and the 670 sli is obviously faster than 580 sli (thus you could easily conclude if it comes close, that each 780 would be at a good bit better than two of your 580s, thus SLI of them would be much better). Probably not the answer you were looking for but it might give you a hint anyway... hopefully someone's made your exact switch and can comment though.

EDIT: Benches I'll be posting: Dirt Showdown (2 different settings, one maxed with 2x MSAA & one basically maxed but with 4x MSAA for playability at 110hz), Tomb Raider at Ultra, valley Extreme HD, Sleeping Dogs maxed with high AA, and firestrike extreme. Looking forward to the results myself...

*The point here is to test at settings that people might actually play at, rather than a 20-30fps every-slider-maxed+11billion AA samples, with these cards. There are tons of tests showing non-oc to non-oc at ridiculous settings that are unplayable on both setups, but not many showing them with AA turned down a notch or two and perhaps shadows reduced a notch, to get 60-120fps depending on display.*


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Anyone here gone from quad GTX 580 to GTX 780 SLI? Was it a sideways step?


I think it will be a better experience.


----------



## Killer344

ya.... I did OC the cards with skyn3t's bios up to 1.212v (reference can go up to 1.4v, so I see no reason to blame a high OC here).

But this happened with the stock bios (I was running some benchmarks to compare drivers), when I downgraded drivers.... I'm just baffled tbh.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Anyone here gone from quad GTX 580 to GTX 780 SLI? Was it a sideways step?


Wondering the same thing, except 2 580's to a single 780.


----------



## iARDAs

580 SLI metro 2033

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_580_sli_review,9.html

780 metro 2033

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_review,18.html

At 1600p

580 SLI 39 fps

780 44 fps

At 1200p

580 SLI 65 fps

780 58 fps


----------



## alancsalt

Went searching at the Bot;

alancsalt Quad 580
P23535 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031
P68530 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150

Oh Well SLI 780
P25410 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066524
P69763 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4788760

My Dog SLI 780
P25215 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7046481
P73686 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4818149


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 580 SLI metro 2033
> (snip)


Good finds, but the driver versions are completely, wildly different with the dates of those reviews, and no one's going to want to play at 30-40fps on a 2560x1440 or 2560x1600 panel







. I've had a bear of a time finding real results at playable (but still near-max settings) framerates on the same site or system...actually made the decision on getting a Classy 780 w/ oc and proper BIOS vs. the 4gb sli 670 oc & proper BIOS, EXTREMELY difficult if not pretty much impossible to find anything useful regarding. I decided to just go for it off of my hunch and comparing an oc'd 1333mhz 780 in a review vs. the 7990, as well as pm'ing a couple of people and asking their experiences with the 780 classy. End cost out of pocket is going to be ~$505 shipped vs. $590 + shipping ($5 ground was the minimum but I paid for 2-day air). If there's a clear advantage to either setup I'll return the slower one, with a preference towards sticking with the single 780 Classy... tests will tell the tale.

The tests I'll run are set to near-max/max settings with AA dialed down a notch or two as needed, aiming for 100fps+ @ 2560x1440 for oc'd panels. As I said above, looking forward to seeing the result... 8x vs. 4x MSAA is barely noticeable at these resolutions, especially if you toss on a low FXAA setting you can usually get by with 2x MSAA and have an entirely jaggy-free image but a lot better performance. Figure this will be useful info, at least, for some people.

3dmark is good for a general concept, but... it doesn't exactly translate well into games a lot of the time as far as the performance gap that looks to be there in it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Good finds, but the driver versions are completely, wildly different with the dates of those reviews, and no one's going to want to play at 30-40fps on a 2560x1440 or 2560x1600 panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've had a bear of a time finding real results at playable (but still near-max settings) framerates on the same site or system...actually made the decision on getting a Classy 780 w/ oc and proper BIOS vs. the 4gb sli 670 oc & proper BIOS, EXTREMELY difficult if not pretty much impossible to find anything useful regarding. I decided to just go for it off of my hunch and comparing an oc'd 1333mhz 780 in a review vs. the 7990, as well as pm'ing a couple of people and asking their experiences with the 780 classy. End cost out of pocket is going to be ~$505 shipped vs. $590 + shipping ($5 ground was the minimum but I paid for 2-day air). If there's a clear advantage to either setup I'll return the slower one, with a preference towards sticking with the single 780 Classy... tests will tell the tale.
> 
> The tests I'll run are set to near-max/max settings with AA dialed down a notch or two as needed, aiming for 100fps+ @ 2560x1440 for oc'd panels. As I said above, looking forward to seeing the result... 8x vs. 4x MSAA is barely noticeable at these resolutions, especially if you toss on a low FXAA setting you can usually get by with 2x MSAA and have an entirely jaggy-free image but a lot better performance. Figure this will be useful info, at least, for some people.
> 
> 3dmark is good for a general concept, but... it doesn't exactly translate well into games a lot of the time as far as the performance gap that looks to be there in it.


Oh yeah the 580 tests were on a medieval driver set but still it should give an idea.

I would always choose 780 over 580 SLI personally to answer mxthunder's question.

also for those interested here is my benchmark thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs


----------



## luci5r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Slide voltage @ power to the max, add to the core +13 @ a time, until you find your peak(start crashing) then back down by 13 until stable again. If you are planning for this to be a gaming GPU, stress test in farcry3.
> 
> start with memory AFTER you have found your max stable core clock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Use the stock bios to start.
> 
> Move the power and temperature sliders to maximum.
> 
> Add +52 to your core speed. This should result in 1202 MHz clocks as the card will run 1150 MHz stock.
> 
> Bring up voltage and set to 1.187v
> 
> Test it out.


Guys,

Thanks for the responses! So I made my first attempt and I'm not sure if I'm doing this right, but here's what I did:

Took the Power Target slider to 105%
That automatically moved the Temp Target slider from 79C to 87C
I put in +50 in the GPU Clock Offset.

After this I hit apply.

Thing is - I don't see anything happening. In the NV-Z, you can see the Base Clock @ 993MHz and Boost Clock at 1045MHz -- that's what they were out of the box. Aren't they supposed to increase? Am I missing something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You belong here [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club but you still can get support here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ the Classy thread you will find most of the *Q*uestion / *A*nswers you need to know better your GPU, but many users here has the Classy too. so feel free here and there and make yourself home.


Cool!! Didn't realize there was a Classified club as well. I'll definitely hop in there when I need something specific for the Classified; right now I think I should be fine.

Thanks!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Damn it, another HOF down.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432403/gtx-780-hof-wont-boot-after-installing-drivers


yup another one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> atleast it didnt blow up this time, just a bad bios flash it seems


Not a bad flash, but drivers related and design issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Not a bad bios flash, I already tried reflashing the original bios.... and it happened after installing an older set of drivers, with the stock bios...


What lead me to this conclusion is "Drivers Issues that trigger the circuit board and cause the dead *GPU*."

Do you guys remember this?

[MC] Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver is Damaging GPUs

This is another big fact of the that too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It makes you think, doesnt it? the other 2 HOF also blew WITH stock bios, now yours just "dies" also with stock bios...
> Someone at Galaxy Dev. Dep. must be thinking: "Ups! "
> Galaxy rep already said: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/10740_20#post_20947450
> it was: "a simple software/firmware/driver problem" so perhaps you take this quote and RMA your card as it died probably due to a"a simple software/firmware/driver problem" as you didn't OC, just installed old drivers and were using original bios(firmware), so i believe you qualify in this: "a simple software/firmware/driver problem"
> Sorry to quote: "a simple software/firmware/driver problem" so many times but its a catchy "answer" don't you think?
> Im a Titan guy but if i were in the 780 route i wouldn't buy HOF that's for sure because of "a simple software/firmware/driver problem*S*" they might have!
> 
> Just my 2 cents and My honest to GOD *opinion*!
> 
> P.S. I recall they were looking into Skyn3t´s bios! What happened? Was not good enough? Why? So many questions and no answers!
> His bios are the best and no one can say the opposite! Earlier this month he found a problem in a MSI bios and corrected it!
> Galaxy should hire him to correct their bios too because if this new dead HOF is due to the same"a simple software/firmware/driver problem" then Galaxy has a real problem in their hands as these "a simple software/firmware/driver problem" might come popping up more frequently!
> 
> Ed


*T*his

Now I have collected some info that you guys already know.
*H*OF design vs *R*eference design component's.

what's better and what's not?
Is it make difference ?
how much and how?
what's trigger the issue to kill the GPU?
Bios?
Drivers?
Design?

I don't have any answer but lot question's. the biggest is, *WHY* and *H*ow?

The GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF Edition runs at a 1006MHz base clock with a boost clock at 1058MHz. However,
thanks to the improved cooling, our GALAXY 780 HOF runs at a real-time frequency of *1.1GHz while gaming*,
in every game!

Compare that with the reference *GeForce GTX 780 which runs at 863MHz base clock and 900MHz boost clock*.
Our real-world GPU frequency while gaming, with our reference GTX 780 got up to just 900MHz, while gaming,
right at the boost clock. Therefore, a reference 780 runs at 900MHz while gaming, and the*
GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition runs at 1.1GHz while gaming, a whopping 200MHz faster out-of-the-box.*
Quote:


> @reference
> NVIDIA suggests a power supply of at least 600 watts with both 6-pin and 8-pin PEG connectors standard to
> supply the *235 watt max TDP for the card and components.*


*The second feature you should take note of is the Hyper Boost technology. This engages proprietary circuitry
on the video card to allow higher core clocks. Quoting GALAXY:

Pressing the Hyper Boost button engages special circuitry and internal optimizations, pushing clock speeds
into overdrive and raising fan speeds accordingly. *Hyper Boost increases core clocks by up to 8% beyond
GPU Boost 2.0's dynamic overclocking function and users' custom OC settings* . Multiple world record benchmark
scores have been broken already as a result.

The third feature, which is unique, is GALAXY's advanced dual fan cooler with hybrid vapor chamber heat pipe design.
The GALAXY GTX 780 HOF uses a combination of vapor chamber and heat pipes. There is a 70x70mm vapor chamber on top
of the GPU. There are four 70mm nickel plated heat pipes. Then there are dual 90mm low noise EBR liquid bearing fans
on board. GALAXY is using a fire-resistant polycarbonate, anodized metal and die-cast aluminum alloy housing.
*While the "TITAN reference cooler" GTX 780 runs up to 80c, the GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition should run about 10
degrees cooler, at 70c, maximizing GPU Boosts capabilities. It should also be a few degrees cooler at idle.*
Quote:


> @reference
> After running the GTX Titan and GTX 780 through the game a half dozen times each, the GTX 780 was faster through the
> game at 1920x1080. At 5760x1080 the GTX Titan takes over but the GK110-equipped GTX 780 delivers excellent results.


The fourth feature is that the GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition is using high quality custom components on a custom white
printed circuit board. *GALAXY is employing CHiL CHL8318 VR11.1 compliant top-of-the-line digital PWM with an 8+2 phase
power. For reference, reference GTX 780 is 6+2 phase*

CHiL CHL8318 VR11.1

FEATURES
? Intel VR11.x compliant Digital PWM Controller
? Programmable 1-phase to 8-phase operation
? Configurable switching frequency from 200 kHz to
1MHz per phase with accuracy better than 2%
? *Customized Digital Over-Clocking Features*
o Easy-to-use SMBus Gamer command
o Gamer VID control up to 2.3V, Gamer Vmax,
VID Override or Track, Digital Load-Line Adjust,
Gamer OC/OVP, Gamer OFF pin, Gamer OTP
? CHiL Efficiency Shaping Features
o Variable Gate Drive
o Dynamic Phase Control
? 1-phase to 4-phase PSI for Light Loads
? Adaptive Transient Algorithm minimizes output bulk
capacitors
? Designed for use with coupled inductors
? Enables Thermal Phase Balancing
? SMBus Fault Indicators: OVP, UVP, OCP, OTP
? SMBus interface for configuring and monitoring; SMBus
commands include monitoring input current and power
? Compatible with CHiL ATL Drivers and tri-state Drivers
? Nine bytes of NVM storage available for customer use
? *+3.3V supply voltage; 0ºC to 85ºC Ambient operation*
? RoHS Compliant, MSL level 1 package

CHL8318 supports three NTC temperature sensors to report
temperature and trigger *VR HOT and OTP faults. Digital
thermal balancing allows proportional current imbalance
between phases.*

More infor about CHiL CHL8318 VR11.1
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/pb-chl8318.pdf

. There are high quality POSCAP capacitors on board for longer lifespan. You will find 10x Coiltronics copper high
frequency *high current power inductors rated for up to 70A at 125C*.

*There is an IR3550 PowIRstage DrMOS 4.0 compliant chipset which replaces multiple MOSFETs and driver chips in a
single package. It provides a massive 60A current at up to 90% efficiency. The GALAXY GTX 780 HOF is able to deliver
up to 480 amps of current to the GPU. As mentioned, there is a custom 10-layer white PCB with optimal signal routing used.
*

The GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF offers an overvoltage option and the ability to go beyond the 1.15v limitation NVIDIA sets.
It's a bit tricky, and you have to accept the consequences, but it does work after some fiddling around. We found that
it refused to work properly with Hyper Boost disabled. We could not get voltages over 1.15v, and clock speed overclocking
was highly hampered. However, once we enabled Hyper Boost, then overvoltage worked great, and we were able to get it up
to 1.2v, which made a huge difference in the overclock.
Quote:


> @reference
> GPU Boost 2.0 allows some additional leeway when it comes to overclocking by allowing the end user to set both power and
> thermal limits on the clocks or each one independently. Initially they are linked together so that when you increase one
> the other follows with a maximum limit of 106% on the power limit and 94 °C for the thermal limit. As you will see in the
> temperature section we came no where near that thermal limit so the limit for this card was the available voltage and clock
> speeds it would run with that voltage.


*This is excellent for LN2 users who want to really crank it up. In fact, the GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition has won many
LN2 overclock contests as the fastest GTX 780 in the world.*

All of this won't be cheap of course, the current street price and MSRP for the GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition are $689.99,
which is $40 higher than a reference GTX 780. That extra $40 buys you a fully customized video card that ships with the
highest real-time GPU frequency in games we've seen yet, incredible overclocking headroom, and an extremely efficient
cooler.
__________________



Galaxy came in the non-reference game a bit late with the GeForce GTX 780 HOF but when they did, they totally set a new
mark in GPU design and performance. I will be honest to you guys, since its first unveil i have been a fan of the GTX 780
Hall of Fame with it claiming *impressive records on both air and LN2 cooling*.

So here we are once again looking at the GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF Edition performing faster than the GeForce GTX TITAN
out of the box. We are also getting the same gameplay settings. Add in the overclock, and it is much faster than the TITAN.
*The GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition offers a lot more over the standard reference GTX 780.*

*We managed to take the GPU to 1.2v with Hyper Boost enabled,* which is great. One thing *NVIDIA has done on
Kepler GPUs this generation is to lock the voltage at 1.15v max*. When we find a card that allows us to raise this
voltage that is a good thing for the hardware enthusiast. *That voltage increase allowed us to take this GPU up to
1.3GHz* while gaming, which is amazing performance on a GTX 780. In fact, it was capable of going higher, but it
started artifacting. *There is a lot of potential in this board if you want to go the LN2 route.
*
Quote:


> @reference
> The first adjustment netted a dynamic boost clock of 1100MHz on the core for a hefty 200MHz boost over the reference
> boost clock. Further tuning got the boost clock up to 1202MHz, which proved stable through all of the gaming tests.
> I could run higher clock speeds through some of the games but not all with 3DMark being the primary failure point. Even
> so that's about a 34% boost in clock speed on the Kepler core. The memory was a lot less forgiving when it came to
> overclocking, only reaching 1612MHz or about 7%. Every bit helps when you chase benchmark scores.


GALAXY has backed up those good looks with top-of-the-line components meant to extend the lifespan and to handle the
overclock. *It sports a higher power phase than a standard GTX 780 and can deliver more power to the GPU than a
standard GTX 780.*

The GPU is clocked at 1006 MHz stock and 1058 MHz boost and 6008 MHz effective clock for the memory. *The PCB is
entirely custom with an CHiL CHL8318 VR11.1 powered 8+2 phase power supply featuring POSCAP capacitors and IR3550
rated at 60A*.
Quote:


> @reference
> *An aluminum base is used to cool the 6+2 phase power circuit and eliminate board flex to improve longevity.*


The best part about the PCB itself is that its colored white and design scheme of the cooler matches it. It comes with a
triple slot cooler which may be a downside for some users, power is provided through two eight pin connectors. The cooler
features two large fans cooling the vapor chamber heatsink below it that's equipped with three large heatpipes. A hyper
boost hardware overdrive switch is located on the I/O that further boosts clocking speeds. The Galaxy GTX 780 HOF retails
at $689.99. (Product Link)

Read more: http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-custom-models-roundup/#ixzz2fO1uI51u

*W*hy *y*ou *c*an *d*rive *a*lmost *a*ny *s*ingle *r*eference *G*TX 780 *d*esign *t*o a *h*igh *v*oltage *a*nd *h*igh *c*ore *c*lock *u*p *t*o *1320Mhz* *a*nd *n*one *o*f *t*hem *h*as *g*one *t*hat *e*asy?

Tree HOF Gone on all different word location, Argentina, Egypt and USA "IIRC"

PS: Please I'm not here to cause any war or bash any company. I ask any of you to respect and talk with honesty. NO FLAME.
This may go to a separated thread. but I decide to post it here since 90% of the 780 owner's are here.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Alloha people! i own a gtx780 too. Its asus reference design watercooled by ekwb nikel fullcover block. I managed to overclock this card as you can see in picture below with +37mV but i cant go far more.
> 
> How safe is to flash an other bios and which bios is the best out there? After flash what happens with the warranty??
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english..


Dude.....in advance: Sorry for my improper use of English in the future (along with the rest of it's native speakers). Your's however was perfectly clear and correct. If I were an English teacher you get A+








Oh and welcome to the club!


----------



## Dream39

*skyn3t* Hello ! can you edit last version bios for Asus DCII and set same settings like in version on faq of this topic fjr this card ? because new version is better and stable then old one. thx to you !


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> *skyn3t* Hello ! can you edit last version bios for Asus DCII and set same settings like in version on faq of this topic fjr this card ? because new version is better and stable then old one. thx to you !


both are the same


----------



## swanga

Wow....another HOF went bad. I said earlier I was going to return my card but after a BIOS flash all was well. Now I am really worried I may have some ticking time bomb in my hands and it will only be a matter of time before my card will burst in flames or some "driver" issues will kill the GPU...

What do you guys think I should do? Return this card for some other brand, or wait and see for official word from Galaxy what the actual issue is?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Wow....another HOF went bad. I said earlier I was going to return my card but after a BIOS flash all was well. Now I am really worried I may have some ticking time bomb in my hands and it will only be a matter of time before my card will burst in flames or some "driver" issues will kill the GPU...
> 
> What do you guys think I should do? Return this card for some other brand, or wait and see for official word from Galaxy what the actual issue is?


Personally, at this point I would not have the bios flashed on this card. We have no idea what's wrong with these cards and if something does happen to yours you may not be able to flash the bios back to stock. Needless to say if that happens, there's no guarantee you'll be granted the RMA on it since you voided the warranty. Based on what I've heard from Galaxy, they may be willing to take the flashed cards back, but I wouldn't chance it until we know exactly what's going on with these card.

IMO


----------



## Doug2507

What sort of drop on core have you guys found you need to change from heaven stable to firestrike stable? I've been up at 1293mhz heaven stable but as soon as Firestrike starts it's a hard lock followed by black screen/system freeze and requires a reboot. I know fire strike is more taxing but just seeing what the average sort of drop in mhz has been. Obviously 1293mhz for me isn't even close!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What sort of drop on core have you guys found you need to change from heaven stable to firestrike stable? I've been up at 1293mhz heaven stable but as soon as Firestrike starts it's a hard lock followed by black screen/system freeze and requires a reboot. I know fire strike is more taxing but just seeing what the average sort of drop in mhz has been. Obviously 1293mhz for me isn't even close!


You have two choices, more power, or lower clocks. Meaning, you can either turn up the voltage/power target, or turn down the clock 13hz @ a time.


----------



## Doug2507

Yep. Power doesn't make a difference. I had the power backed off to 100% as when i ran it at 115% the TDP was under 70% in GPU-Z so figured it wasn't needed. 1st thing i did when F.S crashed 1st time round was to bump the power back up which made no difference. (mem running stock btw!). Just wondered what sort of drops others have had to make changing from heaven to F.S. Busy stressing the cpu right now and can't check the gpu's for a few hours so thought i'd do some research! At 1293mhz (+156) the cards are on the edge of stability anyway with heaven, one more notch up and it's a crash.


----------



## valkeriefire

Due to my CPU overclocking issues with my Gigabyte GTX 780, I am going to order a EVGA 780 since I have a coupon with them...

Which one should I get...

EVGA ACX 780 reference clocks for $551+shipping
or EVGA FTW ACX 980/1033mhz for $569.50+shipping

Is the OC on the FTW worth $18? My guess is yes.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Due to my CPU overclocking issues with my Gigabyte GTX 780, I am going to order a EVGA 780 since I have a coupon with them...
> 
> Which one should I get...
> 
> EVGA ACX 780 reference clocks for $551+shipping
> or EVGA FTW ACX 980/1033mhz for $569.50+shipping
> 
> Is the OC on the FTW worth $18? My guess is yes.


nop, just get the acx and OC it yourself and save the $18 buck's


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Due to my CPU overclocking issues with my Gigabyte GTX 780, I am going to order a EVGA 780 since I have a coupon with them...
> 
> Which one should I get...
> 
> EVGA ACX 780 reference clocks for $551+shipping
> or EVGA FTW ACX 980/1033mhz for $569.50+shipping
> 
> Is the OC on the FTW worth $18? My guess is yes.


They will probably overclock about the same if you ever load a custom bios. If you plan to run them like they ship, yeah $18 is worth it for the FTW. Heck for $18, you might as well get the FTW.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Tomb Raider was the game that caused me to send back my 780. And it looks a helluva a lot better than Firestrike too...very next gen IMO.


It could also be TressFX going nuts XP... seriously though, that is one crazy bench, pushes the cards quite well if you ask me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Anyone here gone from quad GTX 580 to GTX 780 SLI? Was it a sideways step?


Hey alancsalt,

back when my mate was running GTX 580 Tri SLI (8x,8x,4x) @ max OC, it was comparable to my GTX 780 SLI (8x,8x) @ factory OC on Valley.

We were both running a 2700k, his was at 5Ghz and mine was at 4.5Ghz.

Hope that helped

Cheers


----------



## Killer344

So... I plugged my old 670 and everything works flawlessly...

So, what's the most reliable card (don't want to deal with RMA again lol)? classy, lightning, asus?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Due to my CPU overclocking issues with my Gigabyte GTX 780, I am going to order a EVGA 780 since I have a coupon with them...
> 
> Which one should I get...
> 
> EVGA ACX 780 reference clocks for $551+shipping
> or EVGA FTW ACX 980/1033mhz for $569.50+shipping
> 
> Is the OC on the FTW worth $18? My guess is yes.


Hey mate, choose the FTW, for the extra $18 you get i believe two more power phases which is suppose to assist in getting power to your chip more efficiently. That and it has a factory OC so if your lazy, you can just run it as it is.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nop, just get the acx and OC it yourself and save the $18 buck's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> They will probably overclock about the same if you ever load a custom bios. If you plan to run them like they ship, yeah $18 is worth it for the FTW. Heck for $18, you might as well get the FTW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate, choose the FTW, for the extra $18 you get i believe two more power phases which is suppose to assist in getting power to your chip more efficiently. That and it has a factory OC so if your lazy, you can just run it as it is.


Good advice from all of you. In the end, EVGA made my choice for me, the stock ACX EVGA was sold out, so I had to get the FTW, (although I was leaning toward the stock one).

Thank you +rep


----------



## gotendbz1

here some benches from evga acx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7279494


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Now I have collected some info that you guys already know.
> *H*OF design vs *R*eference design component's.
> 
> what's better and what's not?
> Is it make difference ?
> how much and how?
> what's trigger the issue to kill the GPU?
> Bios?
> Drivers?
> Design?
> 
> ... A LOT OF SNIPPAGE...
> 
> PS: Please I'm not here to cause any war or bash any company. I ask any of you to respect and talk with honesty. NO FLAME.
> This may go to a separated thread. but I decide to post it here since 90% of the 780 owner's are here.


So, the HOF WOULD have been the defector best 780 if it were not for the huge failure issues? I would really like to see a collection of information on this verses other cards (like the EVGA ACX, because that is what I bought)

It was a very long read, but very persuasive. Just links would be awesome if you want to link some. Unfortunately, the tread is one of the most popular threads on OCN, and over a thousand pages, so I don't really have time to go back and check all of them for information/compilation.


----------



## gl0ry

Guys, I just got my HOF today.. I think they changed the bios on it maybe? I can overclock it even without hyperboost on and overvolt it to 1.2.

Either way, I'm not a fan of GPU boost and inconsistent voltages but due to people having cards dying I will hold out on flashing the bios for now.

I'm going to upload the Galaxy BIOS from my new HOF if anyone wants it.

I don't know if mine is newer revision or anything special, but I can DEFINITELY overclock/overvolt without pressing the button down.

Right now I am at 1280/6700 @ 1.2v

http://www.mediafire.com/?qx1oki63ptuf8uk

I guess another thing that can be debunked is that my card ASIC quality is 68.8% but it clocks really great... so ASIC quality doesn't seem to mean much.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Guys, I just got my HOF today.. I think they changed the bios on it maybe? I can overclock it even without hyperboost on and overvolt it to 1.2.
> 
> Either way, I'm not a fan of GPU boost and inconsistent voltages but due to people having cards dying I will hold out on flashing the bios for now.
> 
> I'm going to upload the Galaxy BIOS from my new HOF if anyone wants it.
> 
> I don't know if mine is newer revision or anything special, but I can DEFINITELY overclock/overvolt without pressing the button down.
> 
> Right now I am at 1280/6700 @ 1.2v
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?qx1oki63ptuf8uk
> 
> I guess another thing that can be debunked is that my card ASIC quality is 68.8% but it clocks really great... so ASIC quality doesn't seem to mean much.


Good thing you did upload the bios. Hope it is a update. Go check out my post two pages back we got the third HOF dead last night. Just watch out

I will going to check the bios if is new I will post update.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good thing you did upload the bios. Hope it is a update. Go check out my post two pages back we got the third HOF dead last night. Just watch out
> 
> I will going to check the bios if is new I will post update.


Yes please let me know, thanks!

So far I haven't had the card downclock itself and it holds the overclock without hyperboost button down. I apologize to anyone if this is not a new bios, but from what I've read people couldn't even boost their voltage unless the button is pressed down.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Alloha people! i own a gtx780 too. Its asus reference design watercooled by ekwb nikel fullcover block. I managed to overclock this card as you can see in picture below with +37mV but i cant go far more.
> 
> How safe is to flash an other bios and which bios is the best out there? After flash what happens with the warranty??
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your english is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios flash is fairly easy to do and rarely cause any problems, skyn3t bios are my favorite, you can find them on the first page. also get the flash tool, it makes bios flashing literally a one click and done thing.
> 
> Idk about asus warranty for bios flashing but if its like evga warranty it will void the warranty, but you may get lucky if you ever have to rma the card, and they will accept the card anyways.
Click to expand...

Wait, what?
Then why would you buy a dual-bios GPU that they offer? (that I bought...)


----------



## anticommon

Man, reading the last few pages of this thread just sounds like the same issue I had when I got my HOF (two?) months ago. Card was being real buggy and would hard and soft lock the clocks down to about half pretty consistently with any overclock applied.

And here I was thinking I just had bad luck with 780's in general... (3 780's so far, crappy OC'ing galaxy, buggy HOF, unstable lightning)

Now I'm waiting on my classified to come in the mail, and I might not even open it until I see what's up with the 290x.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Wait, what?
> Then why would you buy a dual-bios GPU that they offer? (that I bought...)


Dual bios is because they usually load two slightly different bios's on the cards, one geared more towards LN2/water overclocking and one geared towards air cooled overclocking. In reality though, both of them typically suck and you are better off going with a slightly modified custom bios in order to get good performance out of your card when overclocking.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Yes please let me know, thanks!
> 
> So far I haven't had the card downclock itself and it holds the overclock without hyperboost button down. I apologize to anyone if this is not a new bios, but from what I've read people couldn't even boost their voltage unless the button is pressed down.


It is a new bios and ecryption I'm look at it now . in the voltage stage they did made a couple changes, but the voltage code looks like the extract it from the 760 bios still looking the voltage after that I'm going to boost and power target.

bios version 80.80.21.00.46


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It is a new bios and ecryption I'm look at it now . in the voltage stage they did made a couple changes, but the voltage code looks like the extract it from the 760 bios still looking the voltage after that I'm going to boost and power target.
> 
> bios version 80.80.21.00.46


Confirmed: Galaxy did the hole HOF bios from ground up.


----------



## gl0ry

Aw yeah, I contributed to this thread!!

Just kidding, I'm happy they're still pushing out new revisions.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Wait, what?
> Then why would you buy a dual-bios GPU that they offer? (that I bought...)
> 
> 
> 
> Dual bios is because they usually load two slightly different bios's on the cards, one geared more towards LN2/water overclocking and one geared towards air cooled overclocking. In reality though, both of them typically suck and you are better off going with a slightly modified custom bios in order to get good performance out of your card when overclocking.
Click to expand...

Oh, no I understand that. The question was directed at the statement he made.

He said "Idk about asus warranty for bios flashing but if its like evga warranty it will void the warranty"

That would mean that you effectively have 2 sets of the same bios... neither of which you can flash because it will void your warranty.


----------



## VettePilot

So it cooled off her finally and is raining. Just looked at my temps and both cards are at 19 C! lol That is 7 degree cooler than they were yesterday. I need to run some benchmarks now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Oh, no I understand that. The question was directed at the statement he made.
> 
> He said "Idk about asus warranty for bios flashing but if its like evga warranty it will void the warranty"
> 
> That would mean that you effectively have 2 sets of the same bios... neither of which you can flash because it will void your warranty.


Evga will still honor the warranty even if you have a custom bios flashed. You are all good.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Oh, no I understand that. The question was directed at the statement he made.
> 
> He said "Idk about asus warranty for bios flashing but if its like evga warranty it will void the warranty"
> 
> That would mean that you effectively have 2 sets of the same bios... neither of which you can flash because it will void your warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> Evga will still honor the warranty even if you have a custom bios flashed. You are all good.
Click to expand...

Yeah, see that is what I've always assumed, seeing as you can even take off the fan shroud and replace it, as long as you put it back on when you RMA. His comment really perplexed me.


----------



## skupples

I'm guessing that if you actually some how damaged the storage device for the bios, evga may not allow the RMA... But this is just speculation that's been tossed around by a few people.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Wait, what?
> Then why would you buy a dual-bios GPU that they offer? (that I bought...)


on reference cards with no dual bios switch, flashing does void the warranty, but if you have a dual bios switch card from evga, flashing bios does not void the warranty, he has an asus card, i dont know if its a dual bios switch or not so i was just going with it probably being a reference design asus card with no dual bios, idk if the dcuII cards have dual bios or not and idk asus stance on bios flashing with dual bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Aw yeah, I contributed to this thread!!
> 
> Just kidding, I'm happy they're still pushing out new revisions.


let's me share this now before flash it and test it







, if I don't come back you know what happen. right???











Code:



Code:


C:\nvflash>nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 skyn3t-HOF.rev3.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: D15U-50              (10DE,1004,3842,2784) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (10DE.105A)
  does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2784).
WARNING: Firmware image Board ID (E613) does not match adapter Board ID (E231).

Please press 'y' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's:  y
Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch

*** WARNING: Overriding the Board ID can be very dangerous. ***
Upgrading to an image with the wrong Board ID can render the video card
unusable.
Overriding the Board ID is only needed for extreme circumstances.
A mismatched Board ID almost always means the wrong firmware image is being
used for the specific video card.
Are you sure you want to continue?
Type "YES" to confirm (all caps):
YES

Overrding Board ID mismatch
Current      - Version:80.10.3A.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:2784
               GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:80.80.21.00.46 ID:10DE:1004:10DE:105A
               GK110B Board - 20830021 (Normal Board)
Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):  Y
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process
depending on your display adapter and
output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Clearing original firmware image...
.
Storing updated firmware image...
.........
Verifying update...
Update successful.

C:\nvflash>TIME
The current time is: 22:59:53.00
Enter the new time:

should I reboot?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So it cooled off her finally and is raining. Just looked at my temps and both cards are at 19 C! lol That is 7 degree cooler than they were yesterday. I need to run some benchmarks now.


I thought you were going under water mate... still looking around for parts?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Evga will still honor the warranty even if you have a custom bios flashed. You are all good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on reference cards with no dual bios switch, flashing does void the warranty, but if you have a dual bios switch card from evga, flashing bios does not void the warranty, he has an asus card, i dont know if its a dual bios switch or not so i was just going with it probably being a reference design asus card with no dual bios, idk if the dcuII cards have dual bios or not and idk asus stance on bios flashing with dual bios.


I was so happy when i saw criminal's post and then i saw szeged... crap... shoulda waited for the dual bios cards then i can flash away >->


----------



## szeged

well if you got an evga card, they dont mind bios flashing either way from what ive seen, but dual bios does make life easier lol

i usually game on stock bios on one of my titans, and then flash it for a bench session, then flash back because even a titan on stock bios/clocks is powerful enough for just 1 2560x1440 monitor, when i have all 3 monitors going though...its a different story


----------



## Cribbs

Hey guys, just got my gtx 780 and have been using it for a couple weeks now, and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with overclocking (I'm a complete novce) I can't seem to get above around 1030mhz even with +196 on the core offset, 106% power limit, 94c temp target and +38mv, and after only a few seconds in furmark the clocks start lowing even further, my temps don't even reach 70c before this starts happening.
Help appreciated, sorry that I know next to nothing :/


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well if you got an evga card, they dont mind bios flashing either way from what ive seen, but dual bios does make life easier lol
> 
> i usually game on stock bios on one of my titans, and then flash it for a bench session, then flash back because even a titan on stock bios/clocks is powerful enough for just 1 2560x1440 monitor, when i have all 3 monitors going though...its a different story


Well i was just thinking that if they didn't mind bios flashing, i could just flash it and if the same thing happen like last time (couldn't flash back) they wouldn't mind... but now i don't think i'll under take another bios flashing until i read a few more guides lol...


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my gtx 780 and have been using it for a couple weeks now, and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with overclocking (I'm a complete novce) I can't seem to get above around 1030mhz even with +196 on the core offset, 106% power limit, 94c temp target and +38mv, and after only a few seconds in furmark the clocks start lowing even further, my temps don't even reach 70c before this starts happening.
> Help appreciated, sorry that I know next to nothing :/


Could be the power limit... could you tell us the TDP you get when running furmark?

Also, would be nice if you can tell us the make of the card, perhaps thats the best clock you can get on it with a stock bios.

Cheers


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my gtx 780 and have been using it for a couple weeks now, and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with overclocking (I'm a complete novce) I can't seem to get above around 1030mhz even with +196 on the core offset, 106% power limit, 94c temp target and +38mv, and after only a few seconds in furmark the clocks start lowing even further, my temps don't even reach 70c before this starts happening.
> Help appreciated, sorry that I know next to nothing :/


hey, welcome to the 780 club, first thing you should do is flash skyn3t bios, itll help prevent throttling like you are experiencing.

second, dont use furmark, the only thing it is good for is stressing your gpu to the point of damaging it, run other benchmarks such as 3dmark firestrike/extreme or unigine valley 1.0 or unigine heaven. Furmark is only good for making your card die earlier than it should.

flashing a new bios is the best thing you can do to your 780


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Well i was just thinking that if they didn't mind bios flashing, i could just flash it and if the same thing happen like last time (couldn't flash back) they wouldn't mind... but now i don't think i'll under take another bios flashing until i read a few more guides lol...


do you have the bios flash tool? its the best thing to happen to bios flashing ever, download the bios you want, put it in the flash tool folder, click run, hit Y, bios flashed, reset, it takes all of 10 seconds to do and is literally one button click


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Could be the power limit... could you tell us the TDP you get when running furmark?
> 
> Also, would be nice if you can tell us the make of the card, perhaps thats the best clock you can get on it with a stock bios.
> 
> Cheers


102-106% tdp
Card is a stock EVGA


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I thought you were going under water mate... still looking around for parts?
> 
> I was so happy when i saw criminal's post and then i saw szeged... crap... shoulda waited for the dual bios cards then i can flash away >->


No I moved which cost a ton of money and then had to have surgery which cost even more. So that is all on hold.


----------



## skupples

noooo don't use furmark! It's gpu killer!


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> noooo don't use furmark! It's gpu killer!


What do you recommend for testing stable overclocks?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> What do you recommend for testing stable overclocks?


valley, heaven, 3dmark firestrike or firestrike extreme

or far cry 3 lol


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do you have the bios flash tool? its the best thing to happen to bios flashing ever, download the bios you want, put it in the flash tool folder, click run, hit Y, bios flashed, reset, it takes all of 10 seconds to do and is literally one button click


Yeah i used that, but i couldn't flash back with it, Sky helped me flash it back but now i'm kinda scared to try again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> 102-106% tdp
> Card is a stock EVGA


Yeah thats definitely throttling your card, you should probably read the vbios flashing guide and flash your vbios coz if you are hitting tdp of 102-106 thats definitely going to slow your card down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> No I moved which cost a ton of money and then had to have surgery which cost even more. So that is all on hold.


Dang man, sorry to hear that.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> valley, heaven, 3dmark firestrike or firestrike extreme
> 
> or far cry 3 lol


add TR to the list lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Yeah i used that, but i couldn't flash back with it, Sky helped me flash it back but now i'm kinda scared to try again


wow thats weird lol, ive never had trouble with it, better luck next time i hope lol


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Yeah i used that, but i couldn't flash back with it, Sky helped me flash it back but now i'm kinda scared to try again
> Yeah thats definitely throttling your card, you should probably read the vbios flashing guide and flash your vbios coz if you are hitting tdp of 102-106 thats definitely going to slow your card down.
> Dang man, sorry to hear that.


How risky is it? And how do I go about flashing the vbios?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> How risky is it? And how do I go about flashing the vbios?


Its not risky provided you do it properly, theres a guide on the first page. I think i screwed up when i did mine once but Skyn3t fixed it up for me.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Its not risky provided you do it properly, theres a guide on the first page. I think i screwed up when i did mine once but Skyn3t fixed it up for me.


Is there any other way? The last thing I want to do is possibly brick my 780, if not, can somebody walk me through it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Is there any other way? The last thing I want to do is possibly brick my 780, if not, can somebody walk me through it?


what this video here. and all you need is in the front page. the only wait to brick the GPU is if you burn it. bad flash can be fixed.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> noooo don't use furmark! It's gpu killer!


What?


----------



## KarateF22

So, decided to do a "no bs" benchmark run, as in, realistic clocks with no special preperations (e.g. no closing background processes normally left running, disabling Aero, etc). All stated clocks/voltages are effective clocks/voltages according to sensors.

Reference PNY GTX 780 @ 1267 MHz with 1.2V (1.225V after factoring LLC); Memory @ 1650 (6600 at x4) MHz ; max temp achieved 80C
i7-3930K + H100i @ 4751 MHz with 1.39V; max temp achieved 68C

Unigine Heaven, Custom 1920x1080 maximum quality
FPS (avg/min/max): 57.9/23.6/131.2
Score: 1458

Unigine Valley, Extreme HD
FPS (avg/min/max) 66.3/25.4/139.1
Score: 2772

3dmark Fire Strike
Total Score: 10416
Graphics Score: 11437
Physics Score: 16893

What do you guys think? Pretty good or should i try pushing it further?


----------



## Dream39

*KarateF22* you use this settings for all system 24/7 ? or only for bench ?


----------



## KarateF22

The CPU is 24/7, GPU is a tentative 24/7 provided I determine it is safe enough. Why, does it look outside safe parameters?


----------



## Dream39

*KarateF22* settings are good, but i think 80C is a critical temperature for gpu to use in 24/7. For this reason i bouth watercooling.


----------



## KarateF22

Max temp of GTX 780 is 95C, and it only hits 80 under constant max load.

I *think* that is safe, but feel free to provide evidence to the contrary.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Max temp of GTX 780 is 95C, and it only hits 80 under constant max load.
> 
> I *think* that is safe, but feel free to provide evidence to the contrary.


80 only in games? Thank you are fine.


----------



## gl0ry

ok i tried tombraider and I get the same behavior as others with HOF. The card goes to .937 volts and underclocks to 692 mhz. So I guess maybe they revised the bios a bit but still didn't fix major issues. Sorry If I got anyone's hopes up, but I guess I will have to flash the bios just as everyone else did.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Max temp of GTX 780 is 95C, and it only hits 80 under constant max load.
> 
> I *think* that is safe, but feel free to provide evidence to the contrary.


Some of our VRM components are designed to operate at a maximum temperature of 85C, if you exceed that temp (even being on 85C IMHO is too much because you are on the max operating temperature) for a long period of time there will be degradation as thermal expansion produces mechanical stresses that may cause material fatigue, especially when the thermal expansion coefficients of the materials are different, (i have a study about material fatigue with heat and voltage correlation somewhere if i find it i will post it) and one day sooner than later you´ll have problems like a member here that ran a [email protected] 1.576v for a year and one day it did not boot anymore!
Are you willing to take that risk?
I´m not and i´m the one that drives his titans at [email protected],4v but not 24/7...
Voltage only produces exponentially more heat... And heat kills...

Anyway as usual it´s only my 2 cents!









Cheers

Ed

P.S. When your card hits 95C on the core, remember the VRM´s are at least 20C above...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> "snip"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> "snip"


Guys please, it´s important!
Fill your SIG with your RIG!
Click on the "HOW TO PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG" button in my SIG and follow the instructions!

Thanks

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what this video here. and all you need is in the front page. the only wait to brick the GPU is if you burn it. bad flash can be fixed.


Made it to the nibitor part, but when opening screen to read bios I get the error: Can't start driver 577
Anyone know where to go from here?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Yeah i used that, but i couldn't flash back with it, Sky helped me flash it back but now i'm kinda scared to try again
> Yeah thats definitely throttling your card, you should probably read the vbios flashing guide and flash your vbios coz if you are hitting tdp of 102-106 thats definitely going to slow your card down.
> Dang man, sorry to hear that.


Thanks man. it was nothing serious but It cost some cash since insurance does not pay enough. I will likely go Ivy-E now that the Asus rampage black edition is coming out or out already im not sure. I am just waiting to get my year end bonus and get paid on some work I did on the side. I need to get a new phone also. Gonna get a galaxy note 3. I just spent some cash putting a surround system in my new place also. I have spending like a mad man lately. May have to sell one of my 780's.lol Since I really do not need 2 as it turns out.


----------



## caenlen

Scored a 9800 in firestrike, my 780 OC is 1201 (when boosted)

scored 1339 in heaven with 1440p full screen, tesselation normal, and 4x MSAA. and ran it for 4 hours stable, never broke 63 celsius.

gpu usage is showing 99% with latest beta driver.

revision is showing A1 in gpu-z though, any benefit in flashing my bios to A3 if I don't plan on unlocking the voltage? (im on air, so im happy with my 1200 core oc)


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Scored a 9800 in firestrike, my 780 OC is 1201 (when boosted)
> 
> scored 1339 in heaven with 1440p full screen, tesselation normal, and 4x MSAA. and ran it for 4 hours stable, never broke 63 celsius.
> 
> gpu usage is showing 99% with latest beta driver.
> 
> revision is showing A1 in gpu-z though, any benefit in flashing my bios to A3 if I don't plan on unlocking the voltage? (im on air, so im happy with my 1200 core oc)


That is damn impressive, I wish my card wasn't throttling itself.


----------



## basco

question plz:
some bios files have pt-limit open in keplertweaker(like msi v2) and some not like 440pt(says 0)?
so 0 is no limit or equal to max.

my msi bios is always 134kb(saved with nvflashwin or gpu-z073) or 64kb with older gpu-z versions?
is this a problem,because some of your bios are 194kb(440pt-bios) or 229kb like msi v2 ?

my bios is version 8.10.37.00.15 so its save to flash to 8.10.36.00.1 from msi v2 ?

i did the 1,325v mod but all volts after 1.150v seems to run in some limit.
my card has 103% limit with stock bios-msiab says utilization limit=1 and voltlimit=1 all other limits=0.

sorry for a lot of questions- read a lot in threads but not sure.
thanks in advance for your time+help


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> question plz:
> some bios files have pt-limit open in keplertweaker(like msi v2) and some not like 440pt(says 0)?
> so 0 is no limit or equal to max.
> 
> my msi bios is always 134kb(saved with nvflashwin or gpu-z073) or 64kb with older gpu-z versions?
> is this a problem,because some of your bios are 194kb(440pt-bios) or 229kb like msi v2 ?
> 
> my bios is version 8.10.37.00.15 so its save to flash to 8.10.36.00.1 from msi v2 ?
> 
> i did the 1,325v mod but all volts after 1.150v seems to run in some limit.
> my card has 103% limit with stock bios-msiab says utilization limit=1 and voltlimit=1 all other limits=0.
> 
> sorry for a lot of questions- read a lot in threads but not sure.
> thanks in advance for your time+help


Do not use KBT to modify bios specially those already modded because you overwrite important changes as the bios is Hex edited, please refer to the first page and download the proper bios for your card and then click: "SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX" and: "Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide cold boot fix" in my SIG and follow instructions! If in any doubt or any trouble drop me a PM!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ProChargedLS2

My classifieds get here today, anybody have any input for which drivers I should get? Currently have a 670 which runs great on latest, I don't know if the 780 does the same!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> My classifieds get here today, anybody have any input for which drivers I should get? Currently have a 670 which runs great on latest, I don't know if the 780 does the same!


327 have been great for me, didnt update to the latest beta drivers because i dont play bf3/bf4 so no point for me really.


----------



## basco

thanks for your qiuck answer OccamRazor


----------



## sdmf74

I thought vrm's typically run 20c cooler than core?


----------



## valkeriefire

To those of you playing BF4 beta, how much VRAM at you using?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> To those of you playing BF4 beta, how much VRAM at you using?


iARDAs has been doing a pretty good job of logging his 780 adventures and vram use here -

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs


----------



## hypespazm

this is a debate ive been having with a few friends... Can a very STABLE and highle overclocked 680 Beat a stock 780? I agree that the 680 can but everyone seems to oppose me.


----------



## szeged

i believe if clocked high enough and stable it could, but dat 256 bit bus :x


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> iARDAs has been doing a pretty good job of logging his 780 adventures and vram use here -
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1424464/benchmarking-thread-bf4-exclusive-beta-benchmakrs-are-up-switched-to-google-docs


Thanks mate.

I am actually now updating with the new game mode


----------



## Q5Grafx

Hello all. let me start off by saying firstly. I know nothing of overclocking thus i have overclocked nothing in my machine. I have some anomalies across monitoring software and differences in readings. I am using CPU-Z from my asus sabertooth motherboard. GPU-Z and Precision-x from EVGA gtx 780. all three report the card as having different core speeds and memory. Is this normal?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Hello all. let me start off by saying firstly. I know nothing of overclocking thus i have overclocked nothing in my machine. I have some anomalies across monitoring software and differences in readings. I am using CPU-Z from my asus sabertooth motherboard. GPU-Z and Precision-x from EVGA gtx 780. all three report the card as having different core speeds and memory. Is this normal?


Well, there are different levels of boost, and the memory will only go to full speed under load (and some programs may report it as 1500mhz, 3000mhz, or 6000 mhz but they are all the same speed)

As far as the boost goes you might want to just push that power limit slider to 106% for a bit of really simple and safe boost, and possibly increase the core a bit if you want to do some of that. Really depends if you want more speed out of your rig.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Scored a 9800 in firestrike, my 780 OC is 1201 (when boosted)
> 
> scored 1339 in heaven with 1440p full screen, tesselation normal, and 4x MSAA. and ran it for 4 hours stable, never broke 63 celsius.
> 
> gpu usage is showing 99% with latest beta driver.
> 
> revision is showing A1 in gpu-z though, any benefit in flashing my bios to A3 if I don't plan on unlocking the voltage? (im on air, so im happy with my 1200 core oc)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> That is damn impressive, I wish my card wasn't throttling itself.


Yeah I would be content with it. I see no reason to risk flashing BIOS when you are stable at 1200/1600 and not breaking 63 Celsius. 50.5 pixel fillrate. not to shabby lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> What?


yup this is the worse coded GPU stress evar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Made it to the nibitor part, but when opening screen to read bios I get the error: Can't start driver 577
> Anyone know where to go from here?


wrong video sorry. read the read me file all your info is there.

quick guide


Download the nvflash for windows in front page
extra the folder in C:\ drive and rename it to "nvflash" short name
Download the vbios in front page and extract it to "C:\nvflash"
Elevate command prompt as Admin "front page guide "
Type "cd C:\nvflash" to get in the directory
type "nvflash --protectoff" hit enter
type "nvflash -4 -5 -6 vbiosname.rom
and let's it rock on. it will pop a message when it done
restart pc wait till windows recognize the new vendor bios windows may blink a few time and you all set good to go.

Now where is my cookies?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> this is a debate ive been having with a few friends... Can a very STABLE and highle overclocked 680 Beat a stock 780? I agree that the 680 can but everyone seems to oppose me.


Sure, until you max out the bus.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> this is a debate ive been having with a few friends... Can a very STABLE and highle overclocked 680 Beat a stock 780? I agree that the 680 can but everyone seems to oppose me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, until you max out the bus.
Click to expand...

I wanna see because I'm not sure it can, it also depends on what clocks including memory are you talking about.
Come close though..


----------



## KarateF22

Anyone know the general ratio of vrm temp to vcore temp for reference models?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Anyone know the general ratio of vrm temp to vcore temp for reference models?


always 20c above the vcore
exe: vcore 70 than vrm 90c


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> always 20c above the vcore
> exe: vcore 70 than vrm 90c


So a vcore temp of 80 would be a VRM temp of 100... which I assume is unsafe? What would a safe max vcore be for reference model overvolt to ensure I don't fry the VRM?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> So a vcore temp of 80 would be a VRM temp of 100... which I assume is unsafe? What would a safe max vcore be for reference model overvolt to ensure I don't fry the VRM?


Do you skip posts on purpose?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/10860_20#post_20957960
Or like to ask the same questions over and over?
Or am i not trustable enough?


----------



## skupples




----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you skip posts on purpose?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/10860_20#post_20957960
> Or like to ask the same questions over and over?
> Or am i not trustable enough?


To be fair, you edited that in after I read it... I read it literally as it was posted as i had my phone set to alert when a response was given. All I read when it was initially posted was "max VRM temp 85C", but I had no idea how to relate that to vcore temp.

So wait... this kinda doesn't make sense though... a completely stock GTX 780 will hit 80C due to its quiet fan profile... does that mean Nvidia lets their card go out of spec, or is this +20C assumption based on a fan profile running at 100%?

*EDIT* And to further the point, yes I would get more opinions unless you worked for Nvidia themselves. It is not a matter of trust or thinking you are wrong, but rather playing it safe. Overclocking rules of thumb are generally by consensus of large groups of people, it would be foolish of me to not double check things when I could potentially damage the GPU if the source was wrong.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> To be fair, you edited that in after I read it... I read it literally as it was posted as i had my phone set to alert when a response was given. All I read when it was initially posted was "max VRM temp 85C", but I had no idea how to relate that to vcore temp.
> 
> So wait... this kinda doesn't make sense though... a completely stock GTX 780 will hit 80C due to its quiet fan profile... does that mean Nvidia lets their card go out of spec, or is this +20C assumption based on a fan profile running at 100%?
> 
> *EDIT* And to further the point, yes I would get more opinions unless you worked for Nvidia themselves. It is not a matter of trust or thinking you are wrong, but rather playing it safe. Overclocking rules of thumb are generally by consensus of large groups of people, it would be foolish of me to not double check things when I could potentially damage the GPU if the source was wrong.


Right...
Well then you are in the wrong thread!
Go to the nvidia rep´s thread and ask there for specifications... oh wait! there´s no such thread!!!








How foolish of me! So now what? Do i read the 780 owners thread or ask questions?
OR LOOK FOR ANSWERS MYSELF? No, its better to repeat the questions untill 3 or more people agree so i feel safer...
Even so it doesnt make it true... and then? oh what to do... what to do...
Lets ask more questions...
Really, look for answers yourself!!!
Open up your 780, learn to identify the components, what makes the card tick and how it functions, pick up the google tool and look for the parts that you can identify in the PCB and LEARN FOR YOURSELF!!! Bug people, send PM´s to persons you know that might send you in the right direction LIKE I DID!!!
I ran ALL the posts in Titan owners club and in here, every single post! i learned allot from everybody (specially from the ones that knew less and than me because the more you know the easier it is to miss the obvious) (oh wait i forgot im an engineer too but i didnt need to advertise it did i? )
Inquisitive minds are needed but alas are so scarce...
What i do when somebody tells me something im not quite convinced i go looking for HARD EVIDENCE! To support or to dismiss what was told!
I have several mottos in my life but this one i learned the hard way:

"Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever."
Mahatma Ghandi

My 2 cents

Ed


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Right...
> Well then you are in the wrong thread!
> Go to the nvidia rep´s thread and ask there for specifications... oh wait! there´s no such thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How foolish of me! So now what? Do i read the 780 owners thread or ask questions?
> OR LOOK FOR ANSWERS MYSELF? No, its better to repeat the questions untill 3 or more people agree so i feel safer...
> Even so it doesnt make it true... and then? oh what to do... what to do...
> Lets ask more questions...
> Really, look for answers yourself!!!
> Open up your 780, learn to identify the components, what makes the card tick and how it functions, pick up the google tool and look for the parts that you can identify in the PCB and LEARN FOR YOURSELF!!! Bug people, send PM´s to persons you know that might send you in the right direction LIKE I DID!!!
> I ran ALL the posts in Titan owners club and in here, every single post! i learned allot from everybody (specially from the ones that knew less and than me because the more you know the easier it is to miss the obvious) (oh wait i forgot im an engineer too but i didnt need to advertise it did i? )
> Inquisitive minds are needed but alas are so scarce...
> What i do when somebody tells me something im not quite convinced i go looking for HARD EVIDENCE! To support or to dismiss what was told!
> I have several mottos in my life but this one i learned the hard way:
> 
> "Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever."
> Mahatma Ghandi
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Ed


Wow man, calm down. I simply said I like to get multiple opinions. I was not questioning your knowledge in the matter, nor your methods for acquiring that knowledge. I do not feel like taking the case off my GTX 780 unless I were to upgrade the cooling, as I am not very competent when it comes to circuitry and would be just as likely to damage it as I were to learn something. I was asking because I am ignorant on the matter, and was getting second opinions because I am also cautious. I am sorry if this bothers you.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> To be fair, you edited that in after I read it... I read it literally as it was posted as i had my phone set to alert when a response was given. All I read when it was initially posted was "max VRM temp 85C", but I had no idea how to relate that to vcore temp.
> 
> So wait... this kinda doesn't make sense though... a completely stock GTX 780 will hit 80C due to its quiet fan profile... does that mean Nvidia lets their card go out of spec, or is this +20C assumption based on a fan profile running at 100%?
> 
> *EDIT* And to further the point, yes I would get more opinions unless you worked for Nvidia themselves. It is not a matter of trust or thinking you are wrong, but rather playing it safe. Overclocking rules of thumb are generally by consensus of large groups of people, it would be foolish of me to not double check things when I could potentially damage the GPU if the source was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> Well then you are in the wrong thread!
> Go to the nvidia rep´s thread and ask there for specifications... oh wait! there´s no such thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How foolish of me! So now what? Do i read the 780 owners thread or ask questions?
> OR LOOK FOR ANSWERS MYSELF? No, its better to repeat the questions untill 3 or more people agree so i feel safer...
> Even so it doesnt make it true... and then? oh what to do... what to do...
> Lets ask more questions...
> Really, look for answers yourself!!!
> Open up your 780, learn to identify the components, what makes the card tick and how it functions, pick up the google tool and look for the parts that you can identify in the PCB and LEARN FOR YOURSELF!!! Bug people, send PM´s to persons you know that might send you in the right direction LIKE I DID!!!
> I ran ALL the posts in Titan owners club and in here, every single post! i learned allot from everybody (specially from the ones that knew less and than me because the more you know the easier it is to miss the obvious) (oh wait i forgot im an engineer too but i didnt need to advertise it did i? )
> Inquisitive minds are needed but alas are so scarce...
> What i do when somebody tells me something im not quite convinced i go looking for HARD EVIDENCE! To support or to dismiss what was told!
> I have several mottos in my life but this one i learned the hard way:
> 
> "Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever."
> Mahatma Ghandi
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

Yeah man, you are taking this way to personally. I ask everyone I meet (who is more knowledgeable than myself) questions, regardless of if it has been asked before, even if I trust the first person. Yes, it may be a general consensus that the vram runs 20 degrees hotter than the card, but he is just asking (especially seeing as he read your post before it was edited.

Don't get so offended man.

EDIT: Ok, I don't ask everyone repetitive questions about EVERYTHING, but I ask people questions that have been answered, as more of a survey.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Wow man, calm down. I simply said I like to get multiple opinions. I was not questioning your knowledge in the matter, nor your methods for acquiring that knowledge. I do not feel like taking the case off my GTX 780 unless I were to upgrade the cooling, as I am not very competent when it comes to circuitry. I was asking because I am ignorant on the matter, and getting second opinions because I am also cautious. I am sorry if this bothers you.


No it does not bother me, my role here is to help out every member that i can that want to be helped,
to give back a little from what i learned here and to give my small contribute to make OCN greated than it is now!
You have my opinion about your questions like you had in all the posts i answered since you came on board and never said thank you, not to me and not to anyone else AFAIK!
You ask questions, got your answers and then move on to another one like everybody´s a book, just pages to read...
From now on as always will answer all your questions but only through PM when i have the time!
And please fill your SIG, as i told you before its important to everyone that can help you to know your RIG!

Take care and stay safe and go water if you can!

Ed


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> noooo don't use furmark! It's gpu killer!
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Go ahead run Furmark on your stable overclock and compare the temps or TDP between that and Valley or FS. For me Furmark runs my wc'ed cards upto low 60's and they usually hover in high 40's under load. I use Furmark as a quick OC test if I feel my overclock is too high Furmark lets you know quickly.


----------



## alucardis666

Is it safe that my card is reaching 96 degrees in Furmark? XD


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Is it safe that my card is reaching 96 degrees in Furmark? XD


Why are you using furmark? Furmark baaaad. It's only job is to roast cards.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why are you using furmark? Furmark baaaad. It's only job is to roast cards.


Wanted to verify the stability of my OC... and figured their burn-in would be the best way to do it...


----------



## Killer344

I can't believe there is still people using furmark.....


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Wanted to verify the stability of my OC... and figured their burn-in would be the best way to do it...


Furmark is awful, use 3dmark, Valley, Borderlands 2, BF3, FC3 to name a few to stress test.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Is it safe that my card is reaching 96 degrees in Furmark? XD


No it is not safe! you are outside the "safe zone" LOL
For some reason nvidia has the temp limit to 85C, the maximum operating temperature of some PCB components!
And dont use furmark please! It loads the card unrealistically and it is known that stable clocks for furmark are unstable for games and benches so, use farcry 3 for core OC and Crysis3 for memory OC or 3dmark for both!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Thoth420

Sorry









Is AIDA 64 OK for CPU burn in/stress test? I used that for my RAM and CPU and Heaven for the GPU.
I guess what I meant....is there something better I should be using?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No it does not bother me, my role here is to help out every member that i can that want to be helped,
> to give back a little from what i learned here and to give my small contribute to make OCN greated than it is now!
> You have my opinion about your questions like you had in all the posts i answered since you came on board and never said thank you, not to me and not to anyone else AFAIK!
> You ask questions, got your answers and then move on to another one like everybody´s a book, just pages to read...
> From now on as always will answer all your questions but only through PM when i have the time!
> And please fill your SIG, as i told you before its important to everyone that can help you to know your RIG!
> 
> Take care and stay safe and go water if you can!
> 
> Ed


I am sorry if I have come across as ungrateful. I am very thankful for all the advice people have given me, and especially for skyn3t's special vbios' that lets us push our cards even further.

As for going water... it is something I have considered... that said, it would require a custom water loop which I am very ignorant of and not sure if I have the skill to do. I guess part of it would be if my card was worth water cooling... it will do 1280 MHz @ 1.212V (1.238V actual after LLC/vdroop fix); is this a card worthy of pushing further? I am not 100% sure what is a "great" clock to voltage ratio... I do know my memory is a tad disappointing, as it cannot go above a +346 offset without artifacting, meaning 7 GHz is something I will never reach in a million years.

I don't even know where to start if I were to consider water-cooling, is the big issue.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup this is the worse coded GPU stress evar.
> wrong video sorry. read the read me file all your info is there.
> 
> quick guide
> 
> 
> Download the nvflash for windows in front page
> extra the folder in C:\ drive and rename it to "nvflash" short name
> Download the vbios in front page and extract it to "C:\nvflash"
> Elevate command prompt as Admin "front page guide "
> Type "cd C:\nvflash" to get in the directory
> type "nvflash --protectoff" hit enter
> type "nvflash -4 -5 -6 vbiosname.rom
> and let's it rock on. it will pop a message when it done
> restart pc wait till windows recognize the new vendor bios windows may blink a few time and you all set good to go.
> 
> Now where is my cookies?


I'm not all that confident with this, would you mind walking me through it on skype?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I am sorry if I have come across as ungrateful. I am very thankful for all the advice people have given me, and especially for skyn3t's special vbios' that lets us push our cards even further.
> 
> As for going water... it is something I have considered... that said, it would require a custom water loop which I am very ignorant of and not sure if I have the skill to do. I guess part of it would be if my card was worth water cooling... it will do 1280 MHz @ 1.212V (1.238V actual after LLC/vdroop fix); is this a card worthy of pushing further? I am not 100% sure what is a "great" clock to voltage ratio... I do know my memory is a tad disappointing, as it cannot go above a +346 offset without artifacting, meaning 7 GHz is something I will never reach in a million years.
> 
> I don't even know where to start if I were to consider water-cooling, is the big issue.


You got PM!


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got PM!


I didn't recieve a private message...?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I didn't recieve a private message...?


Sometimes takes a little longer! but its there!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No it is not safe! you are outside the "safe zone" LOL
> For some reason nvidia has the temp limit to 85C, the maximum operating temperature of some PCB components!
> And dont use furmark please! It loads the card unrealistically and it is known that stable clocks for furmark are unstable for games and benches so, use farcry 3 for core OC and Crysis3 for memory OC or 3dmark for both!
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks!


----------



## skupples

if you can turn a nut on the end of a screw, you can watercool your rig. Making it look amazing is another story...

ugliest high end rig ever build will likely be my rebuild... black on black on black on black... (with red and black ram) Like i said in another thread, i have come to calling it the model-T. I say this because Henry Ford said this "You can have the model-T in any color you want, as long as it's black"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if you can turn a nut on the end of a screw, you can watercool your rig. Making it look amazing is another story...
> 
> ugliest high end rig ever build will likely be my rebuild... black on black on black on black... (with red and black ram) Like i said in another thread, i have come to calling it the model-T. I say this because Henry Ford said this "*You can have the model-T in any color you want, as long as it's black*"


And he was right!








But my RIG IS uglier than yours i bet!









Ive been around some AMD threads, did you know lots of peeps believe that 280x is a new card and that beats 780´s?






















Its just a rebrand.... oh my....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> I'm not all that confident with this, would you mind walking me through it on skype?


follow that instructions above, if you screw it " you won't for sure" , I'll remote assist you. if not you will be a very successfully member with gut's









like this guy here


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And he was right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my RIG IS uglier than yours i bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been around some AMD threads, did you know lots of peeps believe that 280x is a new card and that beats 780´s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a rebrand.... oh my....


yeah theres a lot of confusion going on about the 280x lol, most members realize its the rebranded 7970, but theres still a lot who think its the new god card from amd thatll beat the titan, then the 290x will blow the titan away completely because the 280x will just barely beat it lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> follow that instructions above, if you screw it " you won't for sure" , I'll remote assist you. if not you will be a very successfully member with gut's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this guy here


Yes, be "ballzy"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah theres a lot of confusion going on about the 280x lol, most members realize its the rebranded 7970, but theres still a lot who think its the new god card from amd thatll beat the titan, then the 290x will blow the titan away completely because the 280x will just barely beat it lol.


Even with benchmarks already out, they cannot take their heads out of the sand, just like ostriches!!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Even with benchmarks already out, they cannot take their heads out of the sand, just like ostriches!!!


haha







oh well, i hope they dont buy the 280x hoping to beat the titan with it, setting themselves up for dissapointment. hopeffully they learn of the 290x before its release so that doesnt happen lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, i hope they dont buy the 280x hoping to beat the titan with it, setting themselves up for dissapointment. hopeffully they learn of the 290x before its release so that doesnt happen lol.


Im not gonna tell them for sure!!!
they were like Talibans making puns and bashing nvidia around and saying that for 350$ they have better performance than a 780 and things like that!








On a side note i dont recall where i read it but there was a guy saying that his heavily 680 beats a 780 stock around the clock, there must be sand in my eyes (im sleepy as its 0400 AM here) but i never had a 680 so i will not comment further on that but it was "educational"









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And he was right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my RIG IS uglier than yours i bet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been around some AMD threads, did you know lots of peeps believe that 280x is a new card and that beats 780´s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a rebrand.... oh my....


lol, when you linked a pic of your rig earlier, I thought (good looks like my current tower)



(psu "mounted" HDD!)

lololol, benwa balls.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

My reference 780 with custom Arctic Twin Turbo II $39.99 install.















edit: its about 15 celsius colder now xD not bad for $39.99


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol, when you linked a pic of your rig earlier, I thought (good looks like my current tower)
> 
> 
> 
> (psu "mounted" HDD!)
> 
> lololol, benwa balls.


when i used the storm trooper as my main case i had to do the psu mount aswell lol, i finally got around to making a mount on the back of the mobo tray for it though lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, i hope they dont buy the 280x hoping to beat the titan with it, setting themselves up for dissapointment. hopeffully they learn of the 290x before its release so that doesnt happen lol.


one thing you guys still have not seen. lol I saw it since day one

AMD GPU's

280"x" 2 = GTX 560








290"x" 2 = GTX 580









so what else you expect from AMD, a single little brother 780 and a Big brother Titan ? hey sorry to trow it at first but you just are dreaming like you want to be a Star Wars Fighter and drive they space ship lighting speed and sleep with a alien female with tree

Code:



Code:


  /(@@@)\
    ) (
   (   )

or you call it a cow with tree eyes?


----------



## wermad

290X (new platform): Titan rival
290 (new platform): GTX 780 rival
280X (re: 7970 GE): midrange
280 (probably re: 7950): midrange
270X (re: 7870 Pitcairn): upper entry
260x (re: 7790): mid entry
250X: entry


----------



## szeged

i dont know what im more excited for, to get my hands on a 290x and push it vs a maxed titan volt modded, or to see how nvidia counters the 290x.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhutileEfforts*
> 
> My reference 780 with custom Arctic Twin Turbo II $39.99 install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: its about 15 celsius colder now xD not bad for $39.99


Sorry to break it up like this but the stock cooler is better for the VRM cooling than those sinks... and the inductors are bare...ouch!!! (one great thing the EK blocks have is that inductors are covered too and IMO one of the great contributors for the low VRM´s temps)
15C colder and 30C hotter on the VRM´s...
Carefull with the OC...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> one thing you guys still have not seen. lol I saw it since day one
> 
> AMD GPU's
> 
> 280"x" 2 = GTX 560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290"x" 2 = GTX 580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what else you expect from AMD, a single little brother 780 and a Big brother Titan ? hey sorry to trow it at first but you just are dreaming like you want to be a Star Wars Fighter and drive they space ship lighting speed and sleep with a alien female with tree
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /(@@@)\
> ) (
> (   )
> 
> or you call it a cow with tree eyes?


Can you get me one of these??? Popozudas em cima!!!!























Code:



Code:


  /(@@@)\
    ) (
   (   )


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup this is the worse coded GPU stress evar.
> wrong video sorry. read the read me file all your info is there.
> 
> quick guide
> 
> 
> Download the nvflash for windows in front page
> extra the folder in C:\ drive and rename it to "nvflash" short name
> Download the vbios in front page and extract it to "C:\nvflash"
> Elevate command prompt as Admin "front page guide "
> Type "cd C:\nvflash" to get in the directory
> type "nvflash --protectoff" hit enter
> type "nvflash -4 -5 -6 vbiosname.rom
> and let's it rock on. it will pop a message when it done
> restart pc wait till windows recognize the new vendor bios windows may blink a few time and you all set good to go.
> 
> Now where is my cookies?


Wait, so I don't need a usb for this? Or by C: do you just mean the usb drive? Also am I supposed to download the nvflash dos or nvflash windows? I'm sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions but I don't want to screw this up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol, when you linked a pic of your rig earlier, I thought (good looks like my current tower)
> 
> 
> 
> (psu "mounted" HDD!)
> 
> lololol, benwa balls.


AHA!!! i won!!! mine is uglier!!!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Wait, so I don't need a usb for this? Or by C: do you just mean the usb drive? Also am I supposed to download the nvflash dos or nvflash windows? I'm sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions but I don't want to screw this up.


you just create and make the nvflash USB as a backup option. if anything goes wrong. even without the nvflash for DOS you still able to boot into windows using the IGPU inn the processor or even havd a secondary GPU to flash the bad GPU "is anyhing goes wrong.

Those command above works with nvflash for DOS and Windows and with nvflash for windows you can just flash it as 1,2,3









lol you looks like your Avatar scare as hell


----------



## wermad

Psu in hdd area, pft, been there, done that:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you get me one of these??? Popozudas em cima!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /(@@@)\
> ) (
> (   )


sure


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Man, now that I have this new rig, I'm starting to want to do a custom loop water cooling setup. Never done one, never had the money to do one, but seeing all the cool builds, the temps, etc, I kinda want to now. Especially after reading that EK is making a white block for the HoF...

What does a typical setup cost? CPU and single GPU cooling. and would it work in a Corsair C70? lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Man, now that I have this new rig, I'm starting to want to do a custom loop water cooling setup. Never done one, never had the money to do one, but seeing all the cool builds, the temps, etc, I kinda want to now. Especially after reading that EK is making a white block for the HoF...
> 
> What does a typical setup cost? CPU and single GPU cooling. and would it work in a Corsair C70? lol


For a single card? Be ready for $500-750 for a custom loop. I'm probably well over $1k in my rig. If money is tight, look for as many used parts as possible.



Spoiler: My build







edit: there are pieced kits ready for your cpu. You can get them w/ bigger rads when you're ready to add the gpu. Some kits have a few good and ok components. others have lots of good parts but the price will start climbing.


----------



## cookiesowns

Is there a Extreme bench BIOS for Single fan 3A.80 cards yet? Or is the ACX version fine if I'm under water?

Hitting power limit in 3Dmark, but I'm sure I can do 1.4Ghz+ with Elpida @ 6.8Ghz with just a bit more power % and voltages.

4930K @ 4.8Ghz w/ 64GB 2133 @ C9-11-11-30-2T 240+360 waterloop



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1380558

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1380644 <-- 1411Mhz Core @ 3402Mhz Memory with 1.325 + LLC

Valley:
FPS:
79.7
Score:
3335
Min FPS:
36.9
Max FPS:
159.6


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, if they are from Rio Grande do Sul! ill take them!!!
God a very nice ( .) (. ) friend there... and she owns a farm with "girls" like that too!!!

Very nice "churrasco"!


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Is it possible to watercool a 780 with a single 120mm rad? What would the temps be like?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Is it possible to watercool a 780 with a single 120mm rad? What would the temps be like?


probably similar to the air cooler... Unless you had jet engines for fans...

As to watercooling... Fittings are by far the biggest cash sink. I probably went way overboard on my last acquisition of fittings, but I hate placing multiple orders during the build process. Spent 700$ on fittings for Model-T-EKGA-Another 900D noob Ediition.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Is it possible to watercool a 780 with a single 120mm rad? What would the temps be like?


Pretty solid performance:



http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/arctic_accelero_hybrid_7970_liquid_cooling_system_review,2.html


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> probably similar to the air cooler... Unless you had jet engines for fans...
> 
> As to watercooling... Fittings are by far the biggest cash sink. I probably went way overboard on my last acquisition of fittings, but I hate placing multiple orders during the build process. Spent 700$ on fittings for Model-T-EKGA-Another 900D noob Ediition.


I used the regular 'ol cone fittings that came with my radiator/pump/res set and some clear zip-ties. I spent about .001% of what you did


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you just create and make the nvflash USB as a backup option. if anything goes wrong. even without the nvflash for DOS you still able to boot into windows using the IGPU inn the processor or even havd a secondary GPU to flash the bad GPU "is anyhing goes wrong.
> 
> Those command above works with nvflash for DOS and Windows and with nvflash for windows you can just flash it as 1,2,3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you looks like your Avatar scare as hell


Which rom should I use? I'm only on air cooling and am not looking for a massive oc.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Is it possible to watercool a 780 with a single 120mm rad? What would the temps be like?
> 
> 
> 
> probably similar to the air cooler... Unless you had jet engines for fans...
> 
> As to watercooling... Fittings are by far the biggest cash sink. I probably went way overboard on my last acquisition of fittings, but I hate placing multiple orders during the build process. Spent 700$ on fittings for Model-T-EKGA-Another 900D noob Ediition.
Click to expand...

Ouch... that is tough. I was planning on going under water, but unless I do barbs with zip ties and little to no fittings, nevermind.
I was always under the impression that a CPU loop with a 360 would put you back about 250-300, so that is much more than expected. With a full card cooler (like the EVGA hydro-copper) it is about 150, so that is still like 400. Include a fancy res like _THIS_ one and it still comes up to your lower end price of 500.

I guess I wont be doing it if it as expensive as you say.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Ouch... that is tough. I was planning on going under water, but unless I do barbs with zip ties and little to no fittings, nevermind.
> I was always under the impression that a CPU loop with a 360 would put you back about 250-300, so that is much more than expected. With a full card cooler (like the EVGA hydro-copper) it is about 150, so that is still like 400. Include a fancy res like _THIS_ one and it still comes up to your lower end price of 500.
> 
> I guess I wont be doing it if it as expensive as you say.


a good cpu and 1 gpu loop can be relatively cheap if you do it right

1x xspc cpu block, 49.99
1x EK 780 block, 110.99
1x optional backplate, 29.99
1x xspc dual bay res pump combo 59.99
1x xspc ex 360 radiator 59.95
8x xspc generic barb fittings, 1.99 each
primochill tubing 6 feet adv lrt 16.50
2x 1 gallon distilled water from walmart, 2.00

total for that set up

345.51

plus whatever fans you want, complete loop right there for under $400.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhutileEfforts*
> 
> My reference 780 with custom Arctic Twin Turbo II $39.99 install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: its about 15 celsius colder now xD not bad for $39.99


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry to break it up like this but the stock cooler is better for the VRM cooling than those sinks... and the inductors are bare...ouch!!! (one great thing the EK blocks have is that inductors are covered too and IMO one of the great contributors for the low VRM´s temps)
> 15C colder and 30C hotter on the VRM´s...
> Carefull with the OC...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


He probably is still getting better core temps though, as long he doesn't OC the vram to much, should be ok. Core is kind imo anyway.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Which rom should I use? I'm only on air cooling and am not looking for a massive oc.


i don't even know what gpu you have, look for rev 3


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Ouch... that is tough. I was planning on going under water, but unless I do barbs with zip ties and little to no fittings, nevermind.
> I was always under the impression that a CPU loop with a 360 would put you back about 250-300, so that is much more than expected. With a full card cooler (like the EVGA hydro-copper) it is about 150, so that is still like 400. Include a fancy res like _THIS_ one and it still comes up to your lower end price of 500.
> 
> I guess I wont be doing it if it as expensive as you say.


I've never heard of anyone spending $700 on fittings... I'm not even sure how you can manage that! Good compression fittings go for at most $7-10 each... a simple CPU loop is only going to need 10 at most, and not even always that depending on how you were to set it up. Add in a GPU and you're in for another 2 fittings. So at most for a gpu+cpu setup I can't imagine spending more than around $84-120 on fittings, and that's if you're going for compression. You can use simple barbs that are a dime a dozen for virtually nothing.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Ouch... that is tough. I was planning on going under water, but unless I do barbs with zip ties and little to no fittings, nevermind.
> I was always under the impression that a CPU loop with a 360 would put you back about 250-300, so that is much more than expected. With a full card cooler (like the EVGA hydro-copper) it is about 150, so that is still like 400. Include a fancy res like _THIS_ one and it still comes up to your lower end price of 500.
> 
> I guess I wont be doing it if it as expensive as you say.
> 
> 
> 
> a good cpu and 1 gpu loop can be relatively cheap if you do it right
> 
> 1x xspc cpu block, 49.99
> 1x EK 780 block, 110.99
> 1x optional backplate, 29.99
> 1x xspc dual bay res pump combo 59.99
> 1x xspc ex 360 radiator 59.95
> 8x xspc generic barb fittings, 1.99 each
> primochill tubing 6 feet adv lrt 16.50
> 2x 1 gallon distilled water from walmart, 2.00
> 
> total for that set up
> 
> 345.51
> 
> plus whatever fans you want, complete loop right there for under $400.
Click to expand...

See, that is a lot closer to what I've calculated before. With my preference being Hydro-copper, more expensive, but when I did research them, they were very nice (Back when I first got my 580) and a more expensive reservoir (like the one I linked) I could still come out under 500.

I was just afraid that prices had changed dramatically sense I had last checked. Oh, plus about 40 for fans and 90 for the new NZXT 530.

EDIT: Also, could you give me a website for comps. of GPU and CPU heat-syncs for WC? (Fair and balenced reliable benchmarks that is)


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> i don't even know what gpu you have, look for rev 3


I have an EVGA stock gtx 780


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> See, that is a lot closer to what I've calculated before. With my preference being Hydro-copper, more expensive, but when I did research them, they were very nice (Back when I first got my 580) and a more expensive reservoir (like the one I linked) I could still come out under 500.
> 
> I was just afraid that prices had changed dramatically sense I had last checked. Oh, plus about 40 for fans and 90 for the new NZXT 530.
> 
> EDIT: Also, could you give me a website for comps. of GPU and CPU heat-syncs for WC? (Fair and balenced reliable benchmarks that is)


you dont need to drop 40 on fans, grab 3 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=32752

really amazing fans and for that price? sign me up for more. i have 12 of them, really really good fans.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/ heres a good site for block reviews, that specific one is for titans, but titan blocks fit reference 780s aswell.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> See, that is a lot closer to what I've calculated before. With my preference being Hydro-copper, more expensive, but when I did research them, they were very nice (Back when I first got my 580) and a more expensive reservoir (like the one I linked) I could still come out under 500.
> 
> I was just afraid that prices had changed dramatically sense I had last checked. Oh, plus about 40 for fans and 90 for the new NZXT 530.
> 
> EDIT: Also, could you give me a website for comps. of GPU and CPU heat-syncs for WC? (Fair and balenced reliable benchmarks that is)
> 
> 
> 
> you dont need to drop 40 on fans, grab 3 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=32752
> 
> really amazing fans and for that price? sign me up for more. i have 12 of them, really really good fans.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/ heres a good site for block reviews, that specific one is for titans, but titan blocks fit reference 780s aswell.
Click to expand...

I was thinking more along the lines of _THESE_ But , I would probably go with some really aesthetically pleasing fans. Regardless, it would cost more than the ones you linked.


----------



## szeged

the scythes are the best option, but if were building a budget loop that still performs extremely well, those xspc fans are hard to beat.

aesthetics are opinion based really, i actually really like the look of the ap-15s


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the scythes are the best option, but if were building a budget loop that still performs extremely well, those xspc fans are hard to beat.
> 
> aesthetics are opinion based really, i actually really like the look of the ap-15s


Yeah, when I was doing research on the subject (once again, been about 2 years) Gentle typhoons were the best as far as sound and functionality. I don't know much about other fans focused on looks tho. The Gentle Typhoons were tailored to performance, not looks. It is nice that you like them, aesthetically that is.


----------



## szeged

yeah i lucked out lol, best performers while looking good (imo)

i also really like those noise blocker fans, also good performers.


----------



## skupples

sigh, i just dropped 350$ on 16 Typhoons.( 2 weeks ago now)

I actually find the sound of typhoon soothing. My ear says 1x corsair high speed SP is louder then 4 high speed typhoons.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sigh, i just dropped 350$ on 16 Typhoons.


theyre worth the price if you have a high budget for your loop







ill never use any other fans again for my bench rigs, i still prefer corsair quiet edition fans in my every day use rig though lol


----------



## Tacoma

I have 12 sp120 high performance fan. Only has 6 installed. Loving it. Just need to config a p/p when I get a chance.

Mine is loud but I dont mind the sound.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> I have an EVGA stock gtx 780


rev3, .3A. SC


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you dont need to drop 40 on fans, grab 3 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=32752
> 
> really amazing fans and for that price? sign me up for more. i have 12 of them, really really good fans.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/ heres a good site for block reviews, that specific one is for titans, but titan blocks fit reference 780s aswell.


Ouch, maybe I wont go with the hydro-copper. The GPU cooling if fine and all, but the VRM and the VRAM temps are not very impressive at all.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you dont need to drop 40 on fans, grab 3 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=32752
> 
> really amazing fans and for that price? sign me up for more. i have 12 of them, really really good fans.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/ heres a good site for block reviews, that specific one is for titans, but titan blocks fit reference 780s aswell.


1.8mm/H20 for a 1650rpm fan is incredulous especially at that price point. Are the specs exaggerated..?


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> rev3, .3A. SC


The one with the 941mhz base clock or the one at 1137mhz?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> The one with the 941mhz base clock or the one at 1137mhz?


My son, your choice 941 or 1137 either one.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> 1.8mm/H20 for a 1650rpm fan is incredulous especially at that price point. Are the specs exaggerated..?


no the specs are not, these fans are insanely good.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> your english is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios flash is fairly easy to do and rarely cause any problems, skyn3t bios are my favorite, you can find them on the first page. also get the flash tool, it makes bios flashing literally a one click and done thing.
> 
> Idk about asus warranty for bios flashing but if its like evga warranty it will void the warranty, but you may get lucky if you ever have to rma the card, and they will accept the card anyways.


Wait... Flash tool? More info please.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Wait... Flash tool? More info please.


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15694 download that, thats the flash tool.

makes flashing bios a 1 button click


----------



## Cribbs

And this is confirmed to work just fine with the 780?
Why was I not informed of this earlier :O
Anyway, thanks a bunch dude.


----------



## szeged

it works, ive used it many times


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it works, ive used it many times


Btw, should I run it in safe mode? Or it doing it in normal windows fine?


----------



## szeged

running it in normal windows is fine, thats what i do.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> running it in normal windows is fine, thats what i do.


Is there anything at all I should keep in mind or know about before I take the plunge?
I'm nervous as hell even though I shouldn't be.


----------



## r0l4n

Is there any BIOS out there that only rises the max. power target by 5-10%?


----------



## cookiesowns

Hitting power limit in 3Dmark, but I'm sure I can do 1.4Ghz+ with Elpida @ 6.8Ghz with just a bit more power % and voltages.

4930K @ 4.8Ghz w/ 64GB 2133 @ C9-11-11-30-2T 240+360 waterloop



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1380558

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1380644 <-- 1411Mhz Core @ 3402Mhz Memory with 1.325 + LLC

EDIT: Ended up flashing the bench BIOS, core degraded pretty fast.. Needed 1.4V+ LOAD LLC for 1411+ this was at +229 and +425 mem on bench bios.

Took #18 on 3Dmark HOF Firestrike single card PCIE @ 2.0 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/975712


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Is there any BIOS out there that only rises the max. power target by 5-10%?


^ This


----------



## Cribbs

Ok, I did it and.
Nothing, it went through the command prompt stuff, I pressed y when it gave me the option, restarted my pc and...
Nothing, It's running just the same how it was previously, no changes to clocks or anything.
Where did I dun goof?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> ^ This


I don't follow you









Just in case I didn't make myself clear enough, I don't want disabled boost, unlocked 1.212V volts, undervolt, unlocked fan profiles, etc. I just want to be able to set 115%-120% power target while keeping all the other stock bios limitations.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I don't follow you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case I didn't make myself clear enough, I don't want disabled boost, unlocked 1.212V volts, undervolt, unlocked fan profiles, etc. I just want to be able to set 115%-120% power target while keeping all the other stock bios limitations.


I was just agreeing that what you asked for would be good.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> I was just agreeing that what you asked for would be good.


Ah, I was afraid what I asked was too obvious for the thread!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> On a side note i dont recall where i read it but there was a guy saying that his heavily 680 beats a 780 stock around the clock, there must be sand in my eyes (im sleepy as its 0400 AM here) but i never had a 680 so i will not comment further on that but it was "educational"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed


That's laughable unless the 680 was on LN2 and could reach 1500-1600 mhz.

But what do you expect with a site with so many 12 year olds.


----------



## wot

For some reason my second 780 don't like the 3a rev3 bios. Card 1 is at 1.178 card 2 stays at 1.150 and if I touch the voltage slider windows crash


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Ok, I did it and.
> Nothing, it went through the command prompt stuff, I pressed y when it gave me the option, restarted my pc and...
> Nothing, It's running just the same how it was previously, no changes to clocks or anything.
> Where did I dun goof?


Anyone? I'm kind of just sitting here.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Anyone? I'm kind of just sitting here.


Read up a little more. You're doing two simple things. Flashing Skyn3t's unlocked bios on your card and using Zawarudo's Afterburner mod. There are instructions in the original post in this thread, the Titan thread and the Volt mod thread here in the Nvidia section. PM me if you need help.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Read up a little more. You're doing two simple things. Flashing Skyn3t's unlocked bios on your card and using Zawarudo's Afterburner mod. There are instructions in the original post in this thread, the Titan thread and the Volt mod thread here in the Nvidia section. PM me if you need help.


PM sent


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I don't follow you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case I didn't make myself clear enough, I don't want disabled boost, unlocked 1.212V volts, undervolt, unlocked fan profiles, etc. I just want to be able to set 115%-120% power target while keeping all the other stock bios limitations.


Don't roll your eyes, why you want make the stock bios more worse? It has been said already. Search it here.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't roll your eyes, why you want make the stock bios more worse? It has been said already. Search it here.


Attempted to install the 331.40 drivers, screen went black and stayed like that for about 20mins before I just did a reset, when it restarted it reinstalled the 780 driver and asked me to restart again, I did and then attempted to install the drivers again, this time getting the response installation failed, I then restarted the pc again hoping to sweep the drivers, but now my 780 isn't being detected at all, what do I do?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't roll your eyes, why you want make the stock bios more worse? It has been said already. Search it here.


My card is stable at 1254mhz in the core with 1.2V, and it'll start throttling if I up the memory to 7300mhz as well (max. stable). I don't want my card to be able to stand a whole >1.3V or >350W just because I mess up with Precision X. I only want to be able to give it 20-30W extra to keep it from throttling at 1.2V.

I'm sorry, but I fail to see why only raising the PT to keep the card from throttling at *stock* voltages makes up for a "worse" bios. If anything, I'd say it's the first BIOS anyone should try before removing safety limits.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> My card is stable at 1254mhz in the core with 1.2V, and it'll start throttling if I up the memory to 7300mhz as well (max. stable). I don't want my card to be able to stand a whole >1.3V or >350W just because I mess up with Precision X. I only want to be able to give it 20-30W extra to keep it from throttling at 1.2V.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I fail to see why only raising the PT to keep the card from throttling at *stock* voltages makes up for a "worse" bios. If anything, I'd say it's the first BIOS anyone should try before removing safety limits.


any more juiced you add to stock bios and voltage it's going to get worse. you already reach the limit. anything you want above it is custom bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Attempted to install the 331.40 drivers, screen went black and stayed like that for about 20mins before I just did a reset, when it restarted it reinstalled the 780 driver and asked me to restart again, I did and then attempted to install the drivers again, this time getting the response installation failed, I then restarted the pc again hoping to sweep the drivers, but now my 780 isn't being detected at all, what do I do?


what the nv drivers has to do with flash bios? you only re-install nv drivers if is required, ( 99% never ask for re-install it ) .

did you follow what i gave you?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any more juiced you add to stock bios and voltage it's going to get worse. you already reach the limit. anything you want above it is custom bios.


You mean that, in order to raise the PT to 120%, you need to remove voltage limitations as well? I agree it is a custom bios, of course, just much safer than the ones in the first post.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> You mean that, in order to raise the PT to 120%, you need to remove voltage limitations as well? I agree it is a custom bios, of course, *just much safer than the ones in the first post*.


lol, what? I made all those vBios in the first post, what you mean much safer?


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what the nv drivers has to do with flash bios? you only re-install nv drivers if is required, ( 99% never ask for re-install it ) .
> 
> did you follow what i gave you?


The driver problem was sort of unrelated, just something that happened because I felt like upgrading the drivers, but I managed to fix it so sorry about that.
However I did flash the BIOS(I think) I did what you said except I used the 1 click bios flash program that auto runs through the cmd and such.
I don't see any change in clocks or anything though, did I mess up and not actually flash the bios somehow?
Once again, sorry for my ignorance when it comes to all this, I'm kind of new to it all.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> lol, what? I made all those vBios in the first post, what you mean much safer?


Haha, we have quite an understanding here







Bottom line: is it possible to have a BIOS which is completely stock except for the max. PT 120%? If yes, why is that worse than the stock BIOS?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> The driver problem was sort of unrelated, just something that happened because I felt like upgrading the drivers, but I managed to fix it so sorry about that.
> However I did flash the BIOS(I think) I did what you said except I used the 1 click bios flash program that auto runs through the cmd and such.
> I don't see any change in clocks or anything though, did I mess up and not actually flash the bios somehow?
> Once again, sorry for my ignorance when it comes to all this, I'm kind of new to it all.


I understand that, as much the one click works I don't recommend that for start point better learn a bit what you are about to use before doing it. do you know why? you never see if the flash went good or bad or it has flashed or not.


----------



## Antuna

I picked up one of these cards last week - its amazing! I have the ASUS Direct CU II Version. The cooling is great and it runs quietly. Great to see an owners club

Will be filling out a form soon


----------



## skyn3t

All those command flash any kinda EEpromm supported by Nvflash. but not all works depends how the Device ID is compatible with the PCB you have.

nvflash -6
nvflash -4 -5 -6
nvflash -override -6
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2
nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 3
nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 4

nvflash - -list to know each card index number
nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
nvflash - -save -i1 gtx780_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
nvflash - -save -i2 gtx780_2.rom to save original 780 bios of card 2 to file
nvflash - -protectoff to turn off any write protection error message

tell me how to you know if your flash went good or bad you have no see the final message.

When you do
nvflash --protectoff



A pop up message will show up to choose which GPU you want to flash.
Than you type
0 >> First GPU,
1 >> Second GPU,
2 >> Third GPU and
3 >> Forth GPU.

This choose message only pop's up if you have multiple GPU'S
If you have single GPU it does it automatically.

Side note
If you have a bad flash and cannot flash the GPU again with those command
nvflash -6
nvflash -4 -5 -6
nvflash -override -6

This command
nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6
Will override all those tree command above and force the flash to the first GPU. Just remember to change the instance # by follow, 0, 1, 2, 3 .


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> lol, what? I made all those vBios in the first post, what you mean much safer?


By safer I mean you have less chances of frying the card.


----------



## Clexzor

Going to pick up a second evga acx card from microcenter today so happy had to stop by for no reason lol














is 780 sli legit??? going to using mostly for battlefield couple othet titles


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> By safer I mean you have less chances of frying the card.


you cannot fry any card with those vbios in the first page. I don't know where you get this info but you did read the wrong article.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> By safer I mean you have less chances of frying the card.


Tell me something, Do you think guns kill people or people with guns kill people?
Its what YOU do ( unrealistically voltages 24/7) after you flash that might kill your card and not the bios (the gun) itself...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Going to pick up a second evga acx card from microcenter today so happy had to stop by for no reason lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 780 sli legit??? going to using mostly for battlefield couple othet titles


There is always a good reason to stop by! You did good!
Congrats!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> You mean that, in order to raise the PT to 120%, you need to remove voltage limitations as well? I agree it is a custom bios, of course, just much safer than the ones in the first post.


That was a shot in the foot! It proves you didnt read the thread and not even the first page accurately!








You didn't even recognize you were talking to the OP, our in-the-house bios creator/modder!
You have to pay attention man!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's laughable unless the 680 was on LN2 and could reach 1500-1600 mhz.
> 
> But what do you expect with a site with so many *12 year olds*.


Tell me about it...


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you cannot fry any card with those vbios in the first page. I don't know where you get this info but you did read the wrong article.


These vBios allow for 340W or 440W going through the card. If I unlock the voltage and remove LLC (this is indeed from another post, but not the point), you are saying any card with stock cooler will survive long gaming sessions running at that current? Yes, these vBios *do not* unlock voltage > 1.212 nor remove LLC, but they won't keep the card from taking all the watts these mods will generate. On the other hand, a stock bios with a slight increase of PT would protect the card limiting the current to a "reasonable" level, even with the mods I mentioned previously.

Don't get me wrong, you do a hell of a job with these vBios files, and I really appreciate your prompt replies!







I got my card last week so I'm learning, I want to take the most out of it but I don't want to punish it. I've read dozens of pages in this thread, it's just impossible to read over the 1000 there are now...


----------



## wstanci3

^ Wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That was a shot in the foot! It proves you didnt read the thread and not even the first page accurately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't even recognize you were talking to the OP, our in-the-house bios creator/modder!
> You have to pay attention man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I knew who he was from reply 0 and read, not only the first, but dozens of pages in this thread before posting. In addition, I'd appreciate if you pointed me to actual text/post number that can reply to my question rather than posting that way







By the looks of your reactions, I'm missing something quite elementary, I'd appreciate someone would point what it is!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> He probably is still getting better core temps though, as long he doesn't OC the vram to much, should be ok. Core is kind imo anyway.


? what are you talking about? you rather have better core and memory temps but worse VRM temps?
That doesn't make any sense!
AFAIK you have 6+2 phases in your VRM´s: 6 for the core and 2 for the memory, so, what do you mean by: "as long he doesn't OC the vram to much" ?
Even with memory OC the problem remains, its ineffective against the stock cooler! a couple aluminium sinks against a metal shroud, the only advantage the sinks have are the fins but they are so small that they do not dissipate enough heat!
Full power load on the core in Titan/780 is:
With 100% efficiency (have to make adjustments to see optimal maximum efficiency with 93% as specified)
6 phases x 60A each = 360A (DC current amperage to watts conversion) P(W) = I(A) × V(V) » P(W) = 360 x 1.2v = 432W
Now lets assume you have a medium load on your [email protected] each phase: P(W) = I(A) × V(V) » P(W) = 180 x 1.2v = 216W
Thats 216W of heat to dissipate! not talking about memory and the rest of the card power needs of course, which in turn generate more heat!
This is just an exercise of simple physics, there's lots of unknown variables that can influence your temps results!
IMHO get a better cooling solution and meanwhile check constantly your VRM temps!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

skip


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tell me something, Do you think guns kill people or people with guns kill people?
> Its what YOU do ( unrealistically voltages 24/7) after you flash that might kill your card and not the bios (the gun) itself...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


As far as I know, you can't fry the card with the stock bios, no matter what other mods you do, but you can actually fry it with these vBios. I'm not saying the bios would kill the card, I mean it'd allow for it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> As far as I know, you can't fry the card with the stock bios, no matter what other mods you do, but you can actually fry it with these vBios. I'm not saying the bios would kill the card, I mean it'd allow for it.


11020 post, here , you can't and will not justify any of your "unknown" here, please stop, start on the first page. this is my biggies friendly advice.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> theyre worth the price if you have a high budget for your loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill never use any other fans again for my bench rigs, i still prefer corsair quiet edition fans in my every day use rig though lol


Yeah, I love em... I'm just still working on how I will be controlling them in EKGA. I have a Fan controller, but the dual pump res + heatsink will likely consume all my bay space.(with a 480 up top)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> As far as I know, you can't fry the card with the stock bios, no matter what other mods you do, but you can actually fry it with these vBios. I'm not saying the bios would kill the card, I mean it'd allow for it.


Bios' don't kill GPU's, people kill GPU's. Bios simply gives the daring/ignorant/willing the tools necessary to kill a GPU... Just like the toy's in my safe.

That being said, while the stock bios is all sorts of locked down, improper use will still roast your card, if you allow it to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I knew who he was from reply 0 and read, not only the first, but dozens of pages in this thread before posting. In addition, I'd appreciate if you pointed me to actual text/post number that can reply to my question rather than posting that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of your reactions, I'm missing something quite elementary, I'd appreciate someone would point what it is!


You just need to read more i guess, those dozens of pages were not enough, for myself i read all the posts in Titan Owners Club before i ventured in, but that was me of course!
If you knew Skyn3t from the post 0 why did you write : " I agree it is a custom bios, of course, just much safer than the ones in the first post " ?
Its like you were implying his bios are dangerous and you were not, right?








There are rare cards that do not throttle with stock bios and actually are good clockers and are just fine for 24/7 but the majority really need a custom bios, removing the low PT, voltage restrictions and that terrible thing called boost!
No card was ever fried due to skyn3ts bios and believe me its not for people not trying to Oc to the max (myself got my 2 titans to [email protected],4v)

Now your quote: *"As far as I know, you can't fry the card with the stock bios, no matter what other mods you do, but you can actually fry it with these vBios. I'm not saying the bios would kill the card, I mean it'd allow for it"*

Yes you can fry your card with stock bios, just ask the HOF guys! their 3 cards died because an unknown error (software/firmware/drivers) was galaxy response!
What fries your card is HEAT produced by voltage, if it rises above the material specs it just burns due to lack of cooling, that´s physics there's no way around it!
Of course you have electromigration but that´s "another" story!








Unfortunately most of the time its users fault, "if you dont have a gun in your house you are NOT going to use one because you dont have it, but if you do the chances of you using it increase 100%) if you have voltage control its up to you to use it or not! its that simple!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

You can do what i'm working on right now... Under volting & down clocking for games that require next to no gpu power!


----------



## Tacoma

Whats up with the frying card things.

With skyn3t help I flashed all 4 of my 780 to the acx rev3. Running 1.2v









What really going to fry the card is the heat. The more voltage = more heat. TBH theres a lots of things that could fry your card


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [quote name="r0l4n" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/11000_20#post_20965704"]I knew who he was from reply 0 and read, not only the first, but dozens of pages in this thread before posting. In addition, I'd appreciate if you pointed me to actual text/post number that can reply to my question rather than posting that way :thumb: By the looks of your reactions, I'm missing something quite elementary, I'd appreciate someone would point what it is!


You just need to read more i guess, those dozens of pages were not enough, for myself i read all the posts in Titan Owners Club before i ventured in, but that was me of course!If you knew Skyn3t from the post 0 why did you write : " I agree it is a custom bios, of course, just much safer than the ones in the first post " ?Its like you were implying his bios are dangerous and you were not, right? There are rare cards that do not throttle with stock bios and actually are good clockers and are just fine for 24/7 but the majority really need a custom bios, removing the low PT, voltage restrictions and that terrible thing called boost!No card was ever fried due to skyn3ts bios and believe me its not for people not trying to Oc to the max (myself got my 2 titans to [email protected],4v)Now your quote: *"As far as I know, you can't fry the card with the stock bios, no matter what other mods you do, but you can actually fry it with these vBios. I'm not saying the bios would kill the card, I mean it'd allow for it"*Yes you can fry your card with stock bios, just ask the HOF guys! their 3 cards died because an unknown error (software/firmware/drivers) was galaxy response!What fries your card is HEAT produced by voltage, if it rises above the material specs it just burns due to lack of cooling, that´s physics there's no way around it!Of course you have electromigration but that´s "another" story! :thumb:Unfortunately most of the time its users fault, "if you dont have a gun in your house you are NOT going to use one because you dont have it, but if you do the chances of you using it increase 100%) if you have voltage control its up to you to use it or not! its that simple!CheersEd[/QUOTE]

My HoF is still fine and running OC'd on stock bios. And it's from the same batch as the fried ones. So no, not all of them have gone bad.


----------



## skupples

So far we only have three dead HOF's reported on OCN.

I believe those who spend many hours helping out around here are well aware of this number.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> My HoF is still fine and running OC'd on stock bios. And it's from the same batch as the fried ones. So no, not all of them have gone bad.


All we know is what Galaxy told us, which is virtually nothing/everything: *"software/firmware/drivers"*
All 3 cards had stock bios, 2 of them burned the other died with a driver change (?), that makes 3 cards dying for 2 unknown but different reasons (cause/effect))
So, if you asked me if i had no card and would i buy a HOF? No Sir i would not!
So, good luck to you, i sincerely hope nothing ever happens to your card and Galaxy fixes the "unknown" problem!








Are you running on the "new" Galaxy bios? i heard they were releasing one all *brand new*, maybe my Brother Skyn3t knows more about it!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## r0l4n

I wouldn't take the HOFs' bios as an example of a 780 "stock"bios; yes, it is stock because it's installed from factory in the HOF cards, but it's actually a tweaked bios, a feature users pay a premium for so they can get extra performance out from the same architecture.

Anyway, I'm trying to put down the fire here, I think the whole conversation just went nuts. I believe my wording/attitude led to misinterpretation, I didn't mean to offend or waste anybody's time. If I managed to do so I apologize. I repeat, again, I do appreciate the work in these vBios files and the prompt replies of the members.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I wouldn't take the HOFs' bios as an example of a 780 "stock"bios; yes, it is stock because it's installed from factory in the HOF cards, but it's actually a tweaked bios, a feature users pay a premium for so they can get extra performance out from the same architecture.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to put down the fire here, I think the whole conversation just went nuts. I believe my wording/attitude led to misinterpretation, I didn't mean to offend or waste anybody's time. If I managed to do so I apologize. I repeat, again, I do appreciate the work in these vBios files and the prompt replies of the members.


Dont worry its all good!








These things happen in families (and i think of this forum as one) all the time so its no exception here!
Stock or not stock, i wouldn't buy a HOF if you ask me...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's laughable unless the 680 was on LN2 and could reach 1500-1600 mhz.
> 
> But what do you expect with a site with so many 12 year olds.


It would still take more than 1600mhz on the 680, here's one I ran at 1660 core, don't even need voltage hacks to slap it with a 780
On hwbot the 7970s at 1600 core + can still make you work for a higher score on a 780.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you cannot fry any card with those vbios in the first page. I don't know where you get this info but you did read the wrong article.


Yes, it's been said a couple times since i clicked the multi-quote but the BIOS itself can't really damage anything.
It's like the bios on a motherboard, if something isn't defective to start with it won't hurt the cpu running stock. It's when you start cranking up the vcore & overclocking, turn up the voltage too much the chip can get damaged, but then that wasn't because of the bios but how it was used.

If the wrong bios for the card is flashed there is some potential for damage, but even then flashing back to the original bios will fix the issue as long as no permanent damage was done. There should be no damage though, you would see it pretty fast if it was truly an incompatible bios.


----------



## skupples

I killed a Z68 mobo by trying to flash a z77 bios to it multiple times.(wasn't properly labeled on the MSI site)


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> My HoF is still fine and running OC'd on stock bios. And it's from the same batch as the fried ones. So no, not all of them have gone bad.


Same here and I was (I think) the 2nd person to get one here on OCN (RouletteRun was 1st).


----------



## Clexzor

Quick question all...I picked up a second 780 and wanted to flash it do I need to put that one in slot 1 or can I leave it in slot 2 and just point it to the second card when it asked?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> My HoF is still fine and running OC'd on stock bios. And it's from the same batch as the fried ones. So no, not all of them have gone bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So far we only have three dead HOF's reported on OCN.
> 
> I believe those who spend many hours helping out around here are well aware of this number.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Same here and I was (I think) the 2nd person to get one here on OCN (RouletteRun was 1st).


I bet my 780 that will be more HOF dead around.

I'm looking the new HOF Bios 80.80.21.46 bios since the day gl0ry posted it here, "Thank you"

I'm going to fix what I said "I spoke too early" about HOF bios. so sorry. post # 10842

They did nothing to that bios. they added a couple blank line to change the code order in many points in bios.
HOF Still Throttle like hell same as before. It does throttle from 1254Mhz to 992Mhz and come down to 642Mhz at 1.2v . GPU still oscillate like is has been since day one.

PS For HOF Owners just don't hide in the shadow's , come and speak we do need your words and bench graphics . at that high clock.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Going to pick up a second evga acx card from microcenter today so happy had to stop by for no reason lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 780 sli legit??? going to using mostly for battlefield couple othet titles


Are u in Tustin??? I wanted to pick one up the double bios one and it was gone from the cabinet..that U!?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Same here and I was (I think) the 2nd person to get one here on OCN (RouletteRun was 1st).


I've had mine since the middle of August and running Sky's bios since day one.

I've even had the afterburner extra voltage working for a short time. Stopped with it because the cooler can't handle it.

No issues with mine.

Going to be forced to SLI it with my Classy though because people will be scared to buy it.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Hey, guys!
My motherboard has a 6-pin connector (Asus Rampage IV Extreme) for when you have cards in SLI. I was wandering if anyone knows whether it will be okay to connect a VGA 6-pin power connector into it?
Is it even needed for 2 way 780 SLI?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Big Alex*
> 
> Hey, guys!
> My motherboard has a 6-pin connector (Asus Rampage IV Extreme) for when you have cards in SLI. I was wandering if anyone knows whether it will be okay to connect a VGA 6-pin power connector into it?
> Is it even needed for 2 way 780 SLI?


It is made for the VGA 6 pin pci-e connector. It shouldn't be critical for sli, it certainly doesn't hurt to plug it in though, when pushing the voltage on 780s it may still help.
It becomes more important to use it with more gpus, 3 way sli it should be used, with 4 way it would be silly not to plug it in.


----------



## Little Big Alex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is made for the VGA 6 pin pci-e connector. It shouldn't be critical for sli, it certainly doesn't hurt to plug it in though, when pushing the voltage on 780s it may still help.
> It becomes more important to use it with more gpus, 3 way sli it should be used, with 4 way it would be silly not to plug it in.


Thanks for the response


----------



## KarateF22

The answer to this may be as obvious as I think it is, but is there literally no difference between the r3 and extreme r3 vbios other than power target? Thus, installing the extreme one and lowering the power target percentage to make it equal to the non-extreme one would have the same effect and make it so I would not have to update it later if I decided to, yes?


----------



## skupples

Have you looked @ both in kepler bios tweaker? It can give you your answer. Even if you don't understand the info, you will be able to tell if things are set higher or lower.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you looked @ both in kepler bios tweaker? It can give you your answer. Even if you don't understand the info, you will be able to tell if things are set higher or lower.


Only thing I notice is that the max fan % is 85 instead of 100... odd....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> The answer to this may be as obvious as I think it is, but is there literally no difference between the r3 and extreme r3 vbios other than power target? Thus, installing the extreme one and lowering the power target percentage to make it equal to the non-extreme one would have the same effect and make it so I would not have to update it later if I decided to, yes?


you know your GPU will run warm right ? any GPU oscillation it will going to start suck the 440w, why you want to do that?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you know your GPU will run warm right ? any GPU oscillation it will going to start suck the 440w, why you want to do that?


Skyn3t let me ask you this... I feel like I have read the answer previous, but I can't find it/don't remember... Is the power slider like a water faucet? Meaning, If it's set to max, it will consume max power, even if it doesn't need it?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you know your GPU will run warm right ? any GPU oscillation it will going to start suck the 440w, why you want to do that?


It was mostly hypothetical. I would not start prepping the extreme bios until I decided to buy water cooling for sure, and it would mostly be to make sure it was compatible. That said, wouldn't setting power target to 77% (.77*440=338.8) effectively be the same thing as running the other bios, or would it work differently than I expect?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> It was mostly hypothetical. I would not start prepping the extreme bios until I decided to buy water cooling for sure, and it would mostly be to make sure it was compatible. That said, wouldn't setting power target to 77% (.77*440=338.8) effectively be the same thing as running the other bios, or would it work differently than I expect?


you dont nee to wait that much to test it, flash it and lower the PT and see what happens. you clock goes down with PT it only work in the "+" way


----------



## grunion

What's a good bios to put on a DCII OC?


----------



## Gabkicks

i downloaded a file called "sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A.zip" i dont remember if i got it from here or elsewhere. ah i got it from the first page, but now i don't see it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> i downloaded a file called "sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A.zip" i dont remember if i got it from here or elsewhere. ah i got it from the first page, but now i don't see it.


How does yours oc?

Outta the box I get +250 for 1320.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> What's a good bios to put on a DCII OC?


Front page has it. Rev 3 section
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> i downloaded a file called "sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A.zip" i dont remember if i got it from here or elsewhere. ah i got it from the first page, but now i don't see it.


Still there, you may missed it during my front page update's


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Front page has it. Rev 3 section
> Still there, you may missed it during my front page update's


This one...

Play safe

sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A.zip 133k .zip file

vBios Asus DC II 780 1241Mhz @ 1.212v thumb.gif


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> How does yours oc?
> 
> Outta the box I get +250 for 1320.


I'm guessing I have the elpida memory so II cant really oc the memory much at all. I could take the heatsink off to check but i dont wanna void warranty or anything. +160 (1200mhz) seems to be stable. i only have memory at +53 :/ i will try to go higher on core. temps rarely break 60c in regular gaming (BF3/4, dirt3, pcars etc)

without touchign anything else, if i raise core voltage to +37, then my max boost clock goes form 1006mhz to 1054mhz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Skyn3t let me ask you this... I feel like I have read the answer previous, but I can't find it/don't remember... Is the power slider like a water faucet? Meaning, If it's set to max, it will consume max power, even if it doesn't need it?


It will consume the power according to the voltage you card is pushing on and the much power it ask for.

Min 150w >>> minimum non idle stage to GPU start to function around 900Mhz going up and down during the windows start up untill it get to the Idle stage 324Mhz using much less watts using 10x less than 150w - 11w to 15w idle.

This is the only part the idle stage won't interfere on stock and moded bios
stock bios
Defauld 100% 250w to Max 109% 272w

vbios
Default 100% 340w to Max 115% 391w

Both bios idle between 11w to 15w @ 324Mhz. on idle stage.

Here you will see many GPU at Idle and Max stage consumption.
GPU Power Consumption


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> i downloaded a file called "sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A.zip" i dont remember if i got it from here or elsewhere. ah i got it from the first page, but now i don't see it.


if you know if someone are hosting my vBios, let me know where. because its belong to me and all OCN Members. if anyone wants it come and get it here.


----------



## skupples

Thx Sky!

Btw, to the whole ram clocking thing. I think more is involved then just elipeda or samsung... One of my Titans can barely do 130+ on mem. (under ek water)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thx Sky!
> 
> Btw, to the whole ram clocking thing. I think more is involved then just elipeda or samsung... One of my Titans can barely do 130+ on mem. (under ek water)


You welcome.
it does apply for a Titan GPU too. only add about 2w to 5w more.


----------



## grunion

Hey I tried the DCII bios and it capped my voltage at 1.087?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Hey I tried the DCII bios and it capped my voltage at 1.087?


I Have been working with DC II owners and none of them reported it to me.
can you explain with more detail?

how it capped the voltage? when you open a application it dial to 1.087v and clock to 941Mhz?

it does happen when open kombustor, it only clock down when close it without using.any other application is does idle normal, even when watch a video on youtube it idle at 324Mhz @ 0.875v


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I Have been working with DC II owners and none of them reported it to me.
> can you explain with more detail?
> 
> how it capped the voltage? when you open a application it dial to 1.087v and clock to 941Mhz?
> 
> it does happen when open kombustor, it only clock down when close it without using.any other application is does idle normal, even when watch a video on youtube it idle at 324Mhz @ 0.875v


Where as 1.20v was the voltage prior to the flash.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Where as 1.20v was the voltage prior to the flash.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you don't have the slide option to up the voltage ? or it is the 1.087v at the core clock? the voltage only goes up to 1.212v if you set it to.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you don't have the slide option to up the voltage ? or it is the 1.087v at the core clock? the voltage only goes up to 1.212v if you set it to.


I have the slider, can go +100 but has no affect.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I have the slider, can go +100 but has no affect.


Now you make me







,

Close AB
navigate to
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
and delete or save it in other directory all those "VEN_10" file there.
and reopen AB it will create new "VEN_10" for your DC II and see if the voltage control works.


----------



## Clexzor

Sorry to bust in have a question on sli syncing...so I just setup sli and flashes both bios to the ACX rev3 on both evga acx 780's both flashes went good...however for some reason in sli when benmching I cannot get the second card to do above 1.15 as it shows in precision 1.212 for 1st gpu buit second is maxing at 1.15v and its killing my overclock. I tried to reflash it etc works fine solo but not in sli...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Sorry to bust in have a question on sli syncing...so I just setup sli and flashes both bios to the ACX rev3 on both evga acx 780's both flashes went good...however for some reason in sli when benmching I cannot get the second card to do above 1.15 as it shows in precision 1.212 for 1st gpu buit second is maxing at 1.15v and its killing my overclock. I tried to reflash it etc works fine solo but not in sli...


if you want the 1.212v in SLI you must select it in the volt control, just left click "select GPU" as image show below and slide all the way up


----------



## TheMasses

Help please -
I have a 780 HOF and it keeps lowering it's GPU clock to something in the 500's (585 I think.. can't remember the exact number now). I'm running the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.2B. I understand that the HOF's are having *"software/firmware/drivers"* issues, what I'm wondering is if using skyn3t's bios would help or even eliminate the issue.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys is this a good score for a valley run on stock bios....



Cant believe i got my mem to 450,before water cooling my loop i couldnt pass 200.....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Help please -
> I have a 780 HOF and it keeps lowering it's GPU clock to something in the 500's (585 I think.. can't remember the exact number now). I'm running the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.2B. I understand that the HOF's are having *"software/firmware/drivers"* issues, what I'm wondering is if using skyn3t's bios would help or even eliminate the issue.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


Hi, as the HOF´s have been under scrutiny for a while, IMO its better to PM skyn3t and ask him directly!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Artistar

Hi guys, I've got a Zotac GTX 780 AMP Edition: the thing is it's not being recognized as PCI-E 3.0, only PCI-E 2.0.

I've tried using GPU-Z's render test but it stays on 2.0 , which indicates:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The GPU is in the first PCI-E slot. The correct settings are applied in UEFI. I have a second GPU connected(GTX 660 for Physx).

Any help please?

Edit:
Are you able to connect up more than one GPU and both use PCI-E 3.0 (excluding SLI)?


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now you make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Close AB
> navigate to
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> and delete or save it in other directory all those "VEN_10" file there.
> and reopen AB it will create new "VEN_10" for your DC II and see if the voltage control works.


I was having the same issue, ^^ This resolved it. I now get +287 on the voltage slider for MSI Afterburner.

Also I'm stable in pretty much every game at 1255 on the core with the dc2 bios. I was using the evga one previously for the dc2 and it capped out at 1189 for me.

Thanks Skyn3t!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Help please -
> I have a 780 HOF and it keeps lowering it's GPU clock to something in the 500's (585 I think.. can't remember the exact number now). I'm running the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.2B. I understand that the HOF's are having *"software/firmware/drivers"* issues, what I'm wondering is if using skyn3t's bios would help or even eliminate the issue.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


Are you overclocked?

Do you have the hyper boost button pushed on when this happens?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you want the 1.212v in SLI you must select it in the volt control, just left click "select GPU" as image show below and slide all the way up


oops ouble post


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> right on got it hanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Ok, I did it and.
> Nothing, it went through the command prompt stuff, I pressed y when it gave me the option, restarted my pc and...
> Nothing, It's running just the same how it was previously, no changes to clocks or anything.
> Where did I dun goof?


sorry this is so late, idk if sky got your sorted out or not, i saw one post by him saying it would probably be best to manually flash the bios until you are familiar with it to read what went wrong or not, and thats 100% true, always listen to sky on that







but since we are talking about the flash tool here, did you have the bios you wanted to flash labeled X.rom in the flash tool folder? if not, you basically flashed nothing lol. again sorry this is so late, hope you got it fixed by now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tell me something, Do you think guns kill people or people with guns kill people?
> Its what YOU do ( unrealistically voltages 24/7) after you flash that might kill your card and not the bios (the gun) itself...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


guns dont kill people...i kill people...with guns!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, I love em... I'm just still working on how I will be controlling them in EKGA. I have a Fan controller, but the dual pump res + heatsink will likely consume all my bay space.(with a 480 up top)
> Bios' don't kill GPU's, people kill GPU's. Bios simply gives the daring/ignorant/willing the tools necessary to kill a GPU... Just like the toy's in my safe.


i think bitspower? makes a fan controller like the bitspower x station, but it reduces the volts down, im not 100% sure on that though, but you should look around on their site, ill ask a friend who uses bits power x stations in all his builds if he knows of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thx Sky!
> 
> Btw, to the whole ram clocking thing. I think more is involved then just elipeda or samsung... One of my Titans can barely do 130+ on mem. (under ek water)


wow you should take that titan and fling it into a lake lol. even my worst titan can do 600+ on stock bios on the memory :x


----------



## r0l4n

Hi! I flashed the DCII with the DCII BIOS in the first post, and this is what I'm experiencing (using Precision X).

The only way I manage to keep it so that voltages go into 2D mode is to select "reset" in the voltage window (937mV). This makes the voltage stay at 937mV in 2D mode and go up to 1125mV in 3D mode. If I set 1162mV, my actual target to reach 1201mhz stable, 2D mode will also use this voltage. If I set 1000mV in 2D mode, the card stil goes to 1125mV in 3D mode.

This means, I have to choose between the card idling at 2D volts and the card getting more than 1125mV in 3D mode.

Would it be possible to increases power target to 340 leaving all other features remain like in the stock vbios?


----------



## cowie

You should just use a dmm on that card for real voltage movements.

Very easy spot to put a wire on for to read it,sry i have not tested that bios so i can not relate these real voltages back to you.


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys I gotta ask.. I pretty much feel like I know the answer to it but...

Has anyone ever bothered to measure VRM temps with a laser thermo or whatever using the stock cooler?

I ask since I use the reference cooler for now and I am a guy who always likes to run his OC's on the edge of safe.. Or just a bit over it









Problem is, i'm a liiiiiitle scared doin' it with my €600 GTX780...
I blew up my HD7970 as well running 1.38v core 24/7 which cost me a VRM so i'm a little more careful.

I got the fan set that it always runs 100% above 50C so basically every gameload is 100% fanspeed. All idle and DXVA stuff is 40%.

The card has a custom ColdZero backplate btw.

Clocks she can do 100% stable:
1202Mhz core with 3402Mhz VRAM at 1.213v max temps core about 55c.
1237Mhz core with 3502Mhz VRAM at 1.244v max temps 62c.
1280Mhz core with 3502Mhz VRAM at 1.280v max temps 68c.
1294Mhz core with 3552Mhz VRAM at 1.300v max temps 70c.

Do you guys think my VRM's are at risk with especially the 1280 and 1294Mhz clocks?
I mean, i'm a guy who has to run max clocks regardless whether it's actually useful but k








I'm getting my x79 board to complete the build monday or tuesday and I have to have max clocks..

So, with ~70c core temps, is it safe to run 1.300v on the stock cooler @ 100%?

Again, i'm NOT asking whether it's risk-free cause it sure as hell aint but what I wanna know is how big the risk is.. I mean, there's a difference between ''Yeah it MIGHT break but I doubt it'' and ''hell next week it's gonna go in a ball of fire''.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Guys I gotta ask.. I pretty much feel like I know the answer to it but...
> 
> Has anyone ever bothered to measure VRM temps with a laser thermo or whatever using the stock cooler?


I have not, and this is the main reason I run my card at 1202/1.200v 24/7. I know my card can do 1228+ Mhz at 1.212v, but I just don't feel that this justifies the tiny difference it will make while gaming. Just not worth it IMHO.


----------



## TheMasses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Are you overclocked?
> 
> Do you have the hyper boost button pushed on when this happens?


Thanks for your reply and yes to both.
Volt 1.2
Gpu +170
Mem +250

Don't know if this will help or not (bought it the other day during the sale as a way to compare and test)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/956500

Any other info I'm forgetting to mention please let me know.


----------



## Imprezzion

Just tried it at Auto fanspeeds.. Just a quick run. Temps stabilized with 1.300v 1294Mhz at about 83-84c.

Just goes to show how powerful the stock cooler really is. I'm just purely concerned with my VRM's..









But then again, i'll just YOLO it for the weekend and see if it'll run stable for longer periods of time. The VRM's probably have a thermal shutdown or whatever as well so..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Just tried it at Auto fanspeeds.. Just a quick run. Temps stabilized with 1.300v 1294Mhz at about 83-84c.
> 
> Just goes to show how powerful the stock cooler really is. I'm just purely concerned with my VRM's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, i'll just YOLO it for the weekend and see if it'll run stable for longer periods of time. The VRM's probably have a thermal shutdown or whatever as well so..


What are the max fan speeds when set to auto? Maybe just bump it up 5% higher and lock it, then the temps might be a little closer to 80 max all the time?


----------



## Imprezzion

Max auto was 64% @ 84c.

The 100% fanspeed isn't an issue. Just wnated to see if the cooler had some overhead left in it in case ambients went up a little.

But it's not the core i'm worried about. Less fanspeed also means less VRM cooling









Once again, i'm only and purely worriued about blowing a phase due to too high temps but no one knows HOW hot they get with a stock cooler at various voltages.

I mean, for all I know the VRM's are barely even 60c at 1.30v but they can also be 140c.. I have no idea...
The back of the backplate on the card can still be touched after a full hour of BF3/BF4 Beta at 1.300v without getting burned lol.
The PCB itsself is touchable but not for a long period of time but then again 50c is already untouchable for a human so..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Max auto was 64% @ 84c.
> 
> The 100% fanspeed isn't an issue. Just wnated to see if the cooler had some overhead left in it in case ambients went up a little.
> 
> But it's not the core i'm worried about. Less fanspeed also means less VRM cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, i'm only and purely worriued about blowing a phase due to too high temps but no one knows HOW hot they get with a stock cooler at various voltages.
> 
> I mean, for all I know the VRM's are barely even 60c at 1.30v but they can also be 140c.. I have no idea...
> The back of the backplate on the card can still be touched after a full hour of BF3/BF4 Beta at 1.300v without getting burned lol.
> The PCB itsself is touchable but not for a long period of time but then again 50c is already untouchable for a human so..


Normally the VRM´s are 20/30C above core temps, it all depends on the amperage being drawn!
What bios do you have and what is your power [email protected] core with 3552Mhz VRAM at 1.300v max temps 84c?


----------



## Imprezzion

I'll go through a round of BF4 BETA and log it with MSI AB. I'll attach a screenshot of the run with the graphs when it's done









I'm using Skyn3ts modded EVGA BIOS which gives a higher power target of 115% in MSI AB. But I got the card set to Temp priority anyway at 95c so..

EDIT:


Here's the results. Core was at 68-70c the entire game long. Power was at about 80% average. Peak 91.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'll go through a round of BF4 BETA and log it with MSI AB. I'll attach a screenshot of the run with the graphs when it's done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Skyn3ts modded EVGA BIOS which gives a higher power target of 115% in MSI AB. But I got the card set to Temp priority anyway at 95c so..
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Here's the results. Core was at 68-70c the entire game long. Power was at about 80% average. Peak 91.


Well if your bios is indeed 350W default + 115% = 402W max PT
Your card is running: 402W x 80% = 322W (+-)
DC-DC = I(A) = P(W) / V(V) = 322W / 1.3v = 246A (+-)
246A / 8 Phases = 31A (+-) each phase, at a maximum efficiency 93% = 60A each [email protected]
A concealed fact is that the higher core speed the higher amperage draw, as your temps are critical close to maximum efficiency VRM´s components operation
efficiency goes down, temperatures go up and more amperage has to be drawn, again increasing temperatures, but worse we cannot measure them!
Really its a gamble! Rule of the thumb, 20C above core temps with good VRM´s cooling!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Help please -
> I have a 780 HOF and it keeps lowering it's GPU clock to something in the 500's (585 I think.. can't remember the exact number now). I'm running the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.2B. I understand that the HOF's are having *"software/firmware/drivers"* issues, what I'm wondering is if using skyn3t's bios would help or even eliminate the issue.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


it will but. just dont' push the GPU too high and watch your temps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Hi guys, I've got a Zotac GTX 780 AMP Edition: the thing is it's not being recognized as PCI-E 3.0, only PCI-E 2.0.
> 
> I've tried using GPU-Z's render test but it stays on 2.0 , which indicates:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU is in the first PCI-E slot. The correct settings are applied in UEFI. I have a second GPU connected(GTX 660 for Physx).
> 
> Any help please?
> 
> Edit:
> Are you able to connect up more than one GPU and both use PCI-E 3.0 (excluding SLI)?


is your mobo is feature in pci-e 3.0?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> I was having the same issue, ^^ This resolved it. I now get +287 on the voltage slider for MSI Afterburner.
> 
> Also I'm stable in pretty much every game at 1255 on the core with the dc2 bios. I was using the evga one previously for the dc2 and it capped out at 1189 for me.
> 
> Thanks Skyn3t!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well if your bios is indeed 350W default + 115% = 402W max PT
> Your card is running: 402W x 80% = 322W (+-)
> DC-DC = I(A) = P(W) / V(V) = 322W / 1.3v = 246A (+-)
> 246A / 8 Phases = 31A (+-) each phase, at a maximum efficiency 93% = 60A each [email protected]
> A concealed fact is that the higher core speed the higher amperage draw, as your temps are critical close to maximum efficiency VRM´s components operation
> efficiency goes down, temperatures go up and more amperage has to be drawn, again increasing temperatures, but worse we cannot measure them!
> Really its a gamble! Rule of the thumb, 20C above core temps with good VRM´s cooling!
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


So basically the phases should be able to handle this. And running at about 90c now. Current is only half of what they can do so.. I think it'll be fine then


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So basically the phases should be able to handle this. And running at about 90c now. Current is only half of what they can do so.. I think it'll be fine then


Handle the amperage yes until the specified [email protected]% efficiency per phase!
Heat no! the 30A generate enough heat to get the phases off the specified operating temperature with the air cooler (remember your high voltage) only go those voltages on water!
On air you shouldn´t go over 1,22v with LLC enabled (1.220v + 0.025v = 1.245v) and that is even with fan at 100%!
Heat is your enemy! Not voltage! Heat on the long run produces material fatigue (thermal expansion along with high voltage) Probably what happened with your old [email protected], untill one day something burns or gives in...

Be safe!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

Allright. I'll only bench on those clocks then. I'll just run my 1237Mhz @ 1.244v (without LLC which is 1.225v loaded) 24/7.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Allright. I'll only bench on those clocks then. I'll just run my 1237Mhz @ 1.244v (without LLC which is 1.225v loaded) 24/7.


no, the core clock is wrong you should be on 1228Mhz or 1241Mhz, 1237Mhz is not a multiple of +13, you only see it when the clock start to going up.just for miliseconds.

PS: you are addinf too much voltage for that core clock. or your GPU is not reach the core clock with 1.212v "no LLC"?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Allright. I'll only bench on those clocks then. I'll just run my 1237Mhz @ 1.244v (without LLC which is 1.225v loaded) 24/7.


I've benched 1.3v with LLC (1.325) for quite a few runs and no issues so far. Honestly if you want absolutely safe max I would consider 1.212 safe as that's the max allowable by Nvidia.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I've benched 1.3v with LLC (1.325) for quite a few runs and no issues so far. Honestly if you want absolutely safe max I would consider 1.212 safe as that's the max allowable by Nvidia.


This.

Like I said in my previews post he is adding too much voltage for that core clock.


----------



## Imprezzion

It's correct. That gives 1228Mhz in GPU-Z. It's cause the BIOS I got is 1137Mhz stock according to GPU-Z and I just ran +100 offset.

I'll try whether +105Mhz is stable as that's actually 1241.1Mhz with 1.244v.

I have a Accelero Xtreme Plus I that I modded to fit dual DVI cards that I can use but i'm afraid those tiny little aluminium heatsinks for the VRM's will cool even less good then the huge baseplate the card has now..

As far as voltage goes, any lower then 1.238v and I get almost instant driver crashes.

This card isn't a very good one.

On stock volts it gets no further then 1170Mhz...

On +12mV that becomes 1196Mhz..

I am NOT running LLC mods. Just the MSI AB 3.0 softmodded to 1.300v.

With 1.244v set actual load voltage is 1.219-1.225v.

With 1.300v set actual load voltage is 1.275-1.288v.


----------



## Sheyster

Not sure if I already posted this. After installing the EVGA hi-flow bracket on my reference 780, I saw a 3 degree drop in Heaven Extreme HD. So, for $10 I'd say it's worth it IMHO.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> On stock volts it gets no further then 1170Mhz...
> 
> On +12mV that becomes 1196Mhz..


That's actually good for a reference 780 bro.

Why not just lock it to 1.212v and see how far you can push the frequency, and call it a day?









You really don't need to max it out for gaming.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> The issue does persist in 3dMark11 with the 0.06 offset, and it goes away with 0.10 offset. So all around, this GPU (gigabyte 780) needs more CPU juice than other GPUs for some reason. With other GPUs, the 0.06 offset works just fine. It is driving me nuts. I am calling Gigabyte to see what they have to say about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it meas the CPU need's a +0.10 offset to survive the bench. at +0.06 CPU was not stable. so valley suck tha extra juice while the CPU try to drink it some how lol.


_Update: everything below is false, after switching my PSU and GPU to the EVGA 780, I've determined my problem is related to my CPU or motherboard since the EVGA GPU behaves the same way. Good news is the Gigabyte GPU works perfectly._

WOW, I have some fascinating findings regarding my Gigabyte 780 & CPU overclocking problems. I believe the problem is my PSU (which is nuts because it is probably the best 660w PSU you can get and it powers SLi 760s and a 7970 just fine). For those who don't recall, I couldn't get my 780 to pass a benchmark when the CPU was overclocked to 4.6ghz with a 0.06v offset which is my normal offset (which has been stable forever). I had to increase my offset to 0.10v to get the CPU and GPU to pass Valley. All my other GPUs didn't have this issue. Well I ordered an XFX 750w modular gold PSU (Seasonic X-750 rebrand), and now my Gigabyte 780 is working great with the 0.06v CPU offset, in fact, *the GPU is even running faster at stock clocks*. Previously my 780 would run at 1084 stock boost. Now it runs at 1110mhz stock boost. Also previously my max OC was 1185mhz (anything over 1200 crashed), but now I can run 1215mhz stable. All this is from switching from a 660w Platinum PSU (55a) to 750w gold PSU (62a).

Does anyone else find this shocking? The 780 requires 600w, but clearly even a top of the line 660w PSU may not be enough.

What do you all think?

Here is my original stock valley with the 660w Platinum


Here is my new stock valley with 750w gold.


Here is my 1215mhz Valley @ +110/300.


----------



## Imprezzion

True true..


----------



## valkeriefire

Does anyone know EVGAs return policy? Do they have a restocking fee?

Crazy thing is, I thought my Gigabyte 780 might be a dug (it clearly is not) because of my PSU troubles, so I ordered an EVGA 780 FTW. I have the new FTW card but I have not opened it. If EVGA has a restocking fee, I will mail it back and beg for leniency since it isn't opened. Or if they don't have a fee, I could open the FTW, test it out, and keep it if it is better.

What should I do?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I've benched 1.3v with LLC (1.325) for quite a few runs and no issues so far. Honestly if you want absolutely safe max I would consider 1.212 safe as that's the max allowable by Nvidia.


I have to agree with that 110%.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Does anyone know EVGAs return policy? Do they have a restocking fee?
> 
> Crazy thing is, I thought my Gigabyte 780 might be a dug (it clearly is not) because of my PSU troubles, so I ordered an EVGA 780 FTW. I have the new FTW card but I have not opened it. If EVGA has a restocking fee, I will mail it back and beg for leniency since it isn't opened. Or if they don't have a fee, I could open the FTW, test it out, and keep it if it is better.
> 
> What should I do?


There is a better than average chance that the FTW will be a better clocker than the Giga.

However, the diminishing returns of OC mean it's a waste of money even if it does.

If EVGA charges a restocking fee, open it and test away and keep the better of the two.

If not, return the FTW.


----------



## mcg75

New best in Valley for me. 1372 mhz and +700 memory. At 1.25v



Beats the highest I ever got with my Titan by 2 fps and the Titan was also using 1.25v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I've benched 1.3v with LLC (1.325) for quite a few runs and no issues so far. Honestly if you want absolutely safe max I would consider 1.212 safe as that's the max allowable by Nvidia.


Actually: (MAXv - LLC -Vvar) = 1.212v-0.025v-0.006v= 1.181v
(MINv +LLC +Vvar) =1.150v+0.025v+0.006v= 1.181v










Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> New best in Valley for me. 1372 mhz and +700 memory. At 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> Beats the highest I ever got with my Titan by 2 fps and the Titan was also using 1.25v


Your Titan was using 1,25v but probably less 100mhz than the 780!








My [email protected] 1254mhz/7000mhz scored 80,5fps while Zawarudo´s [email protected]/6800mhz scored 81,5fps!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your Titan was using 1,25v but probably less 100mhz than the 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My [email protected] 1254mhz/7000mhz scored 80,5fps while Zawarudo´s [email protected]/6800mhz scored 81,5fps!
> Ed


When I did extensive testing of the Titan vs the 780, I had both running the same voltage and memory clock so I could get an idea of how much core is needed.

It's well over 100 mhz actually.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420631/titan-sc-vs-gtx-780-hof-bench-testing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> When I did extensive testing of the Titan vs the 780, I had both running the same voltage and memory clock so I could get an idea of how much core is needed.
> 
> It's well over 100 mhz actually.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1420631/titan-sc-vs-gtx-780-hof-bench-testing


Yes, around 150mhz not taking memory into the equation as valley loves OC memory!


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, using 1.213v set in MSI AB and nVidia's own Auto fan profile my card runs at about 70-75c and stable at 1215Mhz core and 3502Mhz VRAM (+500).

I'll just stick to this for 24/7. Any higher is a driver crash (1228Mhz).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, using 1.213v set in MSI AB and nVidia's own Auto fan profile my card runs at about 70-75c and stable at 1215Mhz core and 3502Mhz VRAM (+500).
> 
> I'll just stick to this for 24/7. Any higher is a driver crash (1228Mhz).


----------



## Koniakki

*Skyn3t's vBios are the best and they are working GREAT* as mentioned multiple times through this thread.









I was just unlucky or my card doesn't like vBios from other vendors(brands). Just posting specifically for my 780 Jetstream.









So I found some free time today and I benched my lovely 780 Jetstream. Its the normal not the Super one. But I think the difference are zilch anyway. Maybe they are a better binned the Super edition. Maybe..









Its boosting at 1045Mhz stock voltage. ASIC 74.1% and drivers are 331.40beta.

It can do +185(1254)/+500(7008)@1.2V at stock bios. Tested with Valley only. Will do some 3DMark 2013 runs later.

But because I wanted more, I flashed 4 of the Bios in the Rev.3 dropdown list at the 1st page, except the ones mentioned below.

*skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3-941*
I didn't flash the rev3 SC-941 because I missed that it was saying rev3 and I flashed the older one below it.

*skyn3t-3A-SC
*Artifacts/freezes at +185/+500

*skyn3t-3A-ACX*
Artifacts/freezes at +185/+500

skyn3t-37-Ref-OC(JETSTREAM OWNERS, DO NOT FLASH OR FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK)
IT MESSED UP my card. scrambled image, weird colors. It couldn't even boot at windows and in safemode NVFlash doesn't work. It took me 2 hours+ to fix it.

*skyn3t-3A-iChill-rev3*
Best of the bunch since it was stock @1202/1570(IIRC). But this too crashed or unstable at +185/+500

*skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2*
Didn't try it since I read something about bios problems with the HOF.

*sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A*
Didn't try for reason mentioned by Skyn3t.

I find it weird that none of the bios was working normally or why I couldn't go higher since they are [email protected] I did something wrong?

Skyn3t do you have any thoughts on this? No LLC/AB mod. Just used the sliders(max PT/Volt) in the AB and prioritize [email protected]'C.

Also I found a post in where someone already uploaded the Jetstream bios but I will re-upload them in case Skyn3t can modify them whenever he can or someone else.









PALITJSGTX780Backup.zip 127k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey guys. I found some free time today and I benched my lovely 780 Jetstream. Its the normal not the Super one. But I think the difference are zilch.
> 
> Its boosting at 1045Mhz stock voltage. ASIC 74.1% and drivers are 331.40beta.
> 
> It can do +185(1254)/+500(7008)@1.2V at stock bios. Tested with Valley only. Will do some 3DMark 2013 runs later.
> 
> But because I wanted more, I flashed 4 of the Bios in the Rev.3 dropdown list at the 1st page, except the ones mentioned below.
> 
> skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3-941
> I didn't flash the rev3 SC-941 because I missed that it was saying rev3 and I flashed the assuming older one below it.
> 
> skyn3t-3A-SC
> Artifacts/freezes at +185/+500
> 
> skyn3t-3A-ACX
> Artifacts/freezes at +185/+500
> 
> skyn3t-37-Ref-OC(JETSTREAM OWNERS, DO NOT FLASH OR FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK)
> IT MESSED UP my card. scrambled image, weird colors. It couldn't even boot at windows and in safemode NVFlash doesn't work. It took me 2 hours+ to fix it.
> 
> skyn3t-3A-iChill-rev3
> Best of the bunch since is was @1202/1570(IIRC). But too crashed or unstable at +185/+500
> 
> skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2
> Didn't try it since I read something about bios problems with the HOF.
> 
> sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A
> Didn't try for reason mentioned by Skyn3t.
> 
> I find it weird that none of the bios was working normally or why I couldn't go higher since they are [email protected]
> 
> Skyn3t do you have any thoughts on this? Also I found a post later where someone already uploaded the Jetstream bios but I will re-upload them.


Well, you have 2 types of cards, the reference ones and the ones that are altered by the manufaturers and have the PCB altered with different components than the reference board, so the BIOS (*B*asic *I*nput/ *O*utput *S*ystem) is written to control the hardware in the PCB, so if you flash non reference bios into a reference card of course you can have problems or making the card not functioning properly, but its always possible to revert back to a proper bios!
In the case of Vbios is always best to ask the maker (Skyn3t) for directions!
Anyway, good OC adventures to you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There is a better than average chance that the FTW will be a better clocker than the Giga.
> 
> However, the diminishing returns of OC mean it's a waste of money even if it does.
> 
> If EVGA charges a restocking fee, open it and test away and keep the better of the two.
> 
> If not, return the FTW.


Well I tested the FTW and discovered it behaves exactly like the Gigabyte 780. So the problems must be related to my CPU/MB rather than the GPU or PSU. I guess that means I will have to live with the higher CPU voltage offset if I want to use a 780.

I good news is, the FTW core seems to OC great. I got to 1254mhz on air stock volts without any trouble or artifacts (Valley score of 2960 with no memory OC). The memory wasn't so good, it crashed at +250mhz. Too bad, the Gigabyte did +300 memory, but would only do 1186 core. Will increasing the core voltage on the FTW help with memory overclocking?


----------



## Imprezzion

I tried how the card behaves with stock BIOS and she behaves pretty good but skyn3t, I got a request for ya as I can't seem to be able to fix power limit with KBE 1.25 myself. Even though I set it much higher it still hits the limit.

Your v1 BIOS does not do this and runs fine on 1.212v with manual forcing of 1.212v in the BIOS with KBE.

However, the V1 BIOS has messed up clockspeed readouts in GPU-Z...

So, could I request a custom BIOS from you if it isn't too much work?

I'd really like a Gigabyte branded BIOS (Vendor ID)
I don't care about BIOS version.
Full stock clocks including Boost.
1.212v on P00 and P02.
higher power limits like your Gigabyte V1


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now you make me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Close AB
> navigate to
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> and delete or save it in other directory all those "VEN_10" file there.
> and reopen AB it will create new "VEN_10" for your DC II and see if the voltage control works.


No change....


----------



## skyn3t

This is how I feel for the HOF Owners, I'm not talk about one or two ppl that got lucky with they GPU or they are not pushing it they way it was supposed to with the features that come with. because most of the users are running stock and not many knows about custom bios.

I would love to see any HOF Owner running any other rev 3 vBios for example: rev 3 SC just to see how it goes, than I would know for sure about bios to bios performance , if the throttle thing continues or it get fixed. I'm still thinking the option in this power boost button messes up all the bios feature because it cannot run on a reference 780.

Two days a go I was messing with that HOF Bios on my 780. in the first time boot i did worked "I mean worked" so I start to stress it, I did hit 1254 Mhz but as soon I reach the Power Limit "Target" it dud throttled badlly I stopped the stress test and did a restart to continue the stress test. only using a msi kombustor quick way to see how the GPU maintain high clock "I'm not saying stable clock but higher"

After first reboot I started to stress the bios the same way I did in the first time. to speed things up.
second reboot
third reboot
fourth reboot
after that I could no OC my GPU anymore, some how it capped my GPU at 617Mhz , not matter what I did, I could not get the GPU to clock EVEN at the idle 324Mhz, it just capped there and had no moved from that speed. I have even set it to 1.212v and raised the Power Limit but nothing happen. I restarted the GPU more than a dozen times, deleted my "VEND_10" files and everything. But some madness time I found the cure, lol yep this is what you thinking fresh flash on my working bios.

Last night I found another surprise too. related to the testes and bios issues, It did messed my Nvidia drivers, Things that don't happen to me very often. I started to have "look up" issue when open a app or even click OCN link's to see thread updates closing tabs and open new tabs, freezing window while loading web. I thought I has catch something in the web like spyware or something. I checked for it and found nothing I was clean like a fresh windows install.

Cure for that. yup I had to remove drivers reboot two or tree times till I got all the trash left over out of my system. so after fresh NV drivers and bios I can now have it work they way it should and always have worked.

" If I had a HOF GPU tow things would happen or I would fix it or burn. after it toasted it I would smash it to the ground."

I May be wrong in writing this. for those reason
I'm not a HOF Owner.
The choice was yours.
The $$ you worked for it.
The happiness or madness is yours not mine.

Why should I try to fix it?
If I had not build it and coded it?
tool lol ? free tools found in the web
knowledge? reading and messing with it since the beginner of the 600 series.

Why any other 780 works with any bios you flash on it ? yup it does work . funny ? LOL yup it is, even the 780 Classy that uses totally different code to performance with Evbot and tree difference voltage control in the PCB. had worked with a 780 reference bios "I made special for strong sling 1" after he tested it he gave a nice score and a good functionally with his Classy. I should no give a CAP but I do.

sadly I cannot fix the world. If I would, you know where I start.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> No change....


nonnac7 has the same GPU as you and everything works well for him. #post 11070 can you do us a favor and upload your stock bios, it may have be a new revision, but I still doubt it, cuz all 700's included Titan has the same code for voltage control in bios


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nonnac7 has the same GPU as you and everything works well for him. #post 11070 can you do us a favor and upload your stock bios, it may have be a new revision, but I still doubt it, cuz all 700's included Titan has the same code for voltage control in bios


Viola

stock780.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I'm disappointed in you sky,i thought you could have fixed the world....







But when its all said and done you have done wonders for the gtx 780's and i will forever give you props for that,and i for one think if anyone is gonna fix this issue with the HOF series,its gonna be you....


----------



## Koniakki

*Skyn3t* I hope I didn't offend you with my previous post. That's the last thing I would do. I just posted my findings. I would never criticize your amazing work!









And about the reference bios that messed up my card I did on my own risk and the warning I posted was just for the 780 Jetstream owners specifically.









I messed up both my 680 Jetstream and Asus 690 I had before with bios flashes and hopefully I was able to recover them on those few occasions.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Well I tested the FTW and discovered it behaves exactly like the Gigabyte 780. So the problems must be related to my CPU/MB rather than the GPU or PSU. I guess that means I will have to live with the higher CPU voltage offset if I want to use a 780.
> 
> I good news is, the FTW core seems to OC great. I got to 1254mhz on air stock volts without any trouble or artifacts (Valley score of 2960 with no memory OC). The memory wasn't so good, it crashed at +250mhz. Too bad, the Gigabyte did +300 memory, but would only do 1186 core. Will increasing the core voltage on the FTW help with memory overclocking?


Core voltage increase will NOT help you with a memory OC. The only cards capable that I know of that can increase memory voltage are the MSI Lightning, EVGA Classified, and possibly the HOF? not sure.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Viola
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stock780.zip 131k .zip file


You got Pm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm disappointed in you sky,i thought you could have fixed the world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when its all said and done you have done wonders for the gtx 780's and i will forever give you props for that,and i for one think if anyone is gonna fix this issue with the HOF series,its gonna be you....


Thanks JR.I'll stand still right here to try a cure for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Skyn3t* I hope I didn't offend you with my previous post. That's the last thing I would do. I just posted my findings. I would never criticize your amazing work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the reference bios that messed up my card I did on my own risk and the warning I posted was just for the 780 Jetstream owners specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up both my 680 Jetstream and Asus 690 I had before with bios flashes and hopefully I was able to recover them on those few occasions.


No offence take buddy, I wish I could tell you how many GPU I had fixed by a bad flashing in the 600's so many, after the 700'series it become a epidemic here there and everywhere. sad part a lot ppl lied to me. but hey i can have a good night sleep oh yeah, they are probably reading this and afraid and doing the stink stuff in they pant's lol , yup no names better this way.

about bios flashing the only way you cannot flash it back is you GPU totally die no power for real. if the GPU dies and GPU can still power on it means the "EEprom" can and still programmable for thousands of time if need's because it only takes couple kbs while programming so easy fix for who know how to.

don't be afraid to flash, as long you have a good file from trusted person you good to go. at least you learned it from a very good experience and know how it works.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Core voltage increase will NOT help you with a memory OC. The only cards capable that I know of that can increase memory voltage are the MSI Lightning, EVGA Classified, and possibly the HOF? not sure.


Thank you Nate. What would be more beneficial, A core OC to 1254mhz, or a memory OC +300? My guess is the memory.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No offence take buddy, I wish I could tell you how many GPU I had fixed by a bad flashing in the 600's so many, after the 700'series it become a epidemic here there and everywhere. sad part a lot ppl lied to me. but hey i can have a good night sleep oh yeah, they are probably reading this and afraid and doing the stink stuff in they pant's lol , yup no names better this way.
> 
> about bios flashing the only way you cannot flash it back is you GPU totally die no power for real. if the GPU dies and GPU can still power on it means the "EEprom" can and still programmable for thousands of time if need's because it only takes couple kbs while programming so easy fix for who know how to.
> 
> don't be afraid to flash, as long you have a good file from trusted person you good to go. at least you learned it from a very good experience and know how it works.


You have no ide... Actually I believe you have a pretty good idea ... lol! what scare my previous Asus 690 gave me with an EEprom error on the gpu2.

It took me 2 days to manage to fix it after countless tries and voodoo's. That was a very scary thought about a very expensive paperweight.









Just happy to clear that man and thankfully your post as I understand it wasn't referring to me. Haters gonna hate. You just keep up the great work buddy.









*P.S:* I can proudly say I have est 70-80+/- gpu bios flashes under my belt and thankfully none dead gpu's... So far..









From the many flashes I did I even made a custom .bat file to automate the flash procedure, including cd to dir --b(backup) --protectoff -- flash --protecton commands etc etc.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Thank you Nate. What would be more beneficial, A core OC to 1254mhz, or a memory OC +300? My guess is the memory.


Unless you use 3 monitors or game/bench/work with fast memory needs, core clock is always better than memory!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Hey guys!

Anyone that uses Core Temp, theres a new version out !Core Temp 1.0 RC6 with Haswell support!









http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Cheers

Ed


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Unless you use 3 monitors or game/bench/work with fast memory needs, core clock is always better than memory!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thank you. For reason I typed memory when I was thinking about the core (probably my kids yelling in the background


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Thank you. For reason I typed memory when I was thinking about the core (probably my kids yelling in the background


Kids! Best thing in life!
Kids yelling playing around = Happy house!
Happy house = Home
Home = Where our feet may leave but our hearts never will!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Anyone that uses Core Temp, theres a new version out !Core Temp 1.0 RC6 with Haswell support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


nice!!











y

NEW cpuz 1.67 thumb.gif CPU-Z 1.67 ®

http://valid.canardpc.com/ukqkdv

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-setup-en.exe

http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.67-en.zip


----------



## TheMasses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it will but. just dont' push the GPU too high and watch your temps


Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------



## skupples

Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Thank you Nate. What would be more beneficial, A core OC to 1254mhz, or a memory OC +300? My guess is the memory.


As Occam said, unless you're pushing a Surround/multi monitor setup, core will always give you the best results...outside of Unigine Valley it seems. You might want to try to find a sweet spot where you might sacrifice a little bit of core to gain a lot of memory. One thing I haven't been able to confirm and perhaps someone else knows, if you use the LCC soft mod, will that give an increase in voltage to your memory as well? I would assume not, gut don't know for sure.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> As Occam said, unless you're pushing a Surround/multi monitor setup, core will always give you the best results...outside of Unigine Valley it seems. You might want to try to find a sweet spot where you might sacrifice a little bit of core to gain a lot of memory. One thing I haven't been able to confirm and perhaps someone else knows, if you use the LCC soft mod, will that give an increase in voltage to your memory as well? I would assume not, gut don't know for sure.


No, as it has a controller of its own! but i noticed as i run high voltages for the core it allows for the memory to become stable at previous non stable clocks (50 - 100mhz) but not to OC per se,
Perhaps its due to the higher PT, to know for sure only testing with a multimeter!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, as it has a controller of its own! but i noticed as i run high voltages for the core it allows for the memory to become stable at previous non stable clocks (50 - 100mhz) but not to OC per se,
> Perhaps its due to the higher PT, to know for sure only testing with a multimeter!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Speaking of which... Zawarudo was talking about mem-volt control... Wonder w/e happened to that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account.


I second that! "*Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account*"
*Anyone with vote on the matter please take this pledge to a higher authority please!
Im serious! as its a good idea! Skyn3t is a family man and has a job! but still he spends almost all his free time here helping others without asking anything in return and also providing a good service for OCN!*

Who´s with me!?!?!?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Speaking of which... Zawarudo was talking about mem-volt control... Wonder w/e happened to that.


I believe he gave up on doing that as he couldn't seem to get it working. I believe he gave more exact reasons the other thread in which he created.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I believe he gave up on doing that as he couldn't seem to get it working. I believe he gave more exact reasons the other thread in which he created.


The problem with "Buck controllers" is some are programmable and some are not, and the ones that are need to be implemented in a "program" or you have to "write" one!
and that´s easier said than done...
And it seems this particular one is not a very "friendly" one...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You got Pm
> Thanks JR.I'll stand still right here to try a cure for it.
> No offence take buddy, I wish I could tell you how many GPU I had fixed by a bad flashing in the 600's so many, after the 700'series it become a epidemic here there and everywhere. sad part a lot ppl lied to me. but hey i can have a good night sleep oh yeah, they are probably reading this and afraid and doing the stink stuff in they pant's lol , yup no names better this way.
> 
> about bios flashing the only way you cannot flash it back is you GPU totally die no power for real. if the GPU dies and GPU can still power on it means the "EEprom" can and still programmable for thousands of time if need's because it only takes couple kbs while programming so easy fix for who know how to.
> 
> don't be afraid to flash, as long you have a good file from trusted person you good to go. at least you learned it from a very good experience and know how it works.


Still a no go..


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I second that! "*Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account*"
> *Anyone with vote on the matter please take this pledge to a higher authority please!
> Im serious! as its a good idea! Skyn3t is a family man and has a job! but still he spends almost all his free time here helping others without asking anything in return and also providing a good service for OCN!*
> 
> Who´s with me!?!?!?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


+1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Still a no go..


Sorry if im wrong but are you trying to enable AB volt mod?
Just a thought; when you added to the VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_...file

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

did you added like this?

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

Because AB does not generate the [Settings] and without it it does not work!
Im saying this because i have seen many guys with the same problem!

If this is not the case, im sorry to intrude!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry if im wrong but are you trying to enable AB volt mod?
> Just a thought; when you added to the VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_...file
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> did you added like this?
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> Because AB does not generate the [Settings] and without it it does not work!
> Im saying this because i have seen many guys with the same problem!
> 
> If this is not the case, im sorry to intrude!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Either way still no change...


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Either way still no change...


Skyn3t instructions:
Close AB
navigate to
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
and delete or save it in other directory all those "VEN_10" file there.
and reopen AB it will create new "VEN_10" for your DC II and see if the voltage control works.

When I went to the profiles directory *I removed the cfg and the ven_10 files in there*. When i restarted It(and re-checked unlock voltage/monitoring with another restart) The voltage slider was able to go to +287 instead of the +100 I previously had.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Either way still no change...


did you hardmoded your GPU? is yes you lost the software voltmeter and slide. I'm asking it because I'm chat with a guy here "no names" he did the hardmod, now he cannot read the voltage or adjust it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I second that! "*Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account*"
> *Anyone with vote on the matter please take this pledge to a higher authority please!
> Im serious! as its a good idea! Skyn3t is a family man and has a job! but still he spends almost all his free time here helping others without asking anything in return and also providing a good service for OCN!*
> 
> Who´s with me!?!?!?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> +1


LOL when and how did you come out with this idea.









Oh man you guys are so awesome. and







lol

sky


----------



## NRD

I set up my first ever water cooling loop specifically for my EVGA GTX 780 SE and I couldn't be happier with it. I've never seen the chip get over 41C even at 1.375v! Usually it sits around 31-34C depending on ambient temps while playing BF4 beta @ 1293/3500 with 1.275v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Build Log

Updated my Valley score, though I still have more to get out of this chip. This was @ 1384/3704 with ~1.35v


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> I set up my first ever water cooling loop specifically for my EVGA GTX 780 SE and I couldn't be happier with it. I've never seen the chip get over 41C even at 1.375v! Usually it sits around 31-34C depending on ambient temps while playing BF4 beta @ 1293/3500 with 1.275v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log
> 
> Updated my Valley score, though I still have more to get out of this chip. This was @ 1384/3704 with ~1.35v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I didn't think anything less than a 240/60 would be able to cool a GTX 780 (Highly overclocked), Been looking at 360/60 minimum for just my GTX 780.

Nice Rig by the way, very tidy.


----------



## Imprezzion

I've been messin' around with some BIOS's as well and I found out that my card clocks at least a step of 13Mhz and I'm testing 26Mhz higher when I use the Gigabyte WF3 OC BIOS.
My cards a full reference GTX780 from Gigabyte and I tried the WF3 BIOS as it was Gigabyte bvranded while TPU's reference BIOS's are all NVIDIA branded.

The BIOS works 100%, fan control works, everything works like it should really.

At 1.212v the reference BIOS manages to run 1202Mhz and semi-stable 1215Mhz. With the Gigabyte WF3 I can run 1215mhz no problems and even 1228Mhz hasn't crashed in hours of BF3/BF4 while it was a pretty much instant driver crash with reference BIOS...

Not sure what's causing this as the BIOS is pretty much identical but it's my personal conclusion lol.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I've been messin' around with some BIOS's as well and I found out that my card clocks at least a step of 13Mhz and I'm testing 26Mhz higher when I use the Gigabyte WF3 OC BIOS.
> My cards a full reference GTX780 from Gigabyte and I tried the WF3 BIOS as it was Gigabyte bvranded while TPU's reference BIOS's are all NVIDIA branded.
> 
> The BIOS works 100%, fan control works, everything works like it should really.
> 
> At 1.212v the reference BIOS manages to run 1202Mhz and semi-stable 1215Mhz. With the Gigabyte WF3 I can run 1215mhz no problems and even 1228Mhz hasn't crashed in hours of BF3/BF4 while it was a pretty much instant driver crash with reference BIOS...
> 
> Not sure what's causing this as the BIOS is pretty much identical but it's my personal conclusion lol.


Your fan control may work but does the RPM reach the same speed as with a stock reference BIOS. I was unable to reach the same RPM with any non-reference BIOS (Multiple fans) as I was with a reference BIOS. I was able to control the fan as usual but just not able to reach the max RPM.


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I didn't think anything less than a 240/60 would be able to cool a GTX 780 (Highly overclocked), Been looking at 360/60 minimum for just my GTX 780.
> 
> Nice Rig by the way, very tidy.


From what I've read about 200mm rads, they have a little more surface area than a 240mm rad does. The phobya is only 45mm thick so without doing the math I'm guessing it's somewhere close to a 240/60


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Your fan control may work but does the RPM reach the same speed as with a stock reference BIOS. I was unable to reach the same RPM with any non-reference BIOS (Multiple fans) as I was with a reference BIOS. I was able to control the fan as usual but just not able to reach the max RPM.


Yeah it kinda does. It's about 600RPM lower on full speed so your right. But I found another issue that's much more serious.

Power limit in GPU-Z is a very nice ~70% with it set to 340w in the BIOS.

However, in MSI AB the power limit shows as 115% and it's slamming into the limiter hard dropping clocks.
Skyn3t's BIOS's don't do this and they look the same to me in Kepler Bios Editor 1.25...

I'll just go back to one of his BIOS's.

All I want is a stock reference BIOS with Gigabyte branding that has high power limit, 100% fanspeed and 1.212v load.. I can do the fanspeed, I can do the voltages, but I for the love of god cannot get the power limit to work properly.. GPU-Z seems to read it properly but the drivers & MSI AB don't so it drops clocks ~80Mhz under load..


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah it kinda does. It's about 600RPM lower on full speed so your right. But I found another issue that's much more serious.
> 
> Power limit in GPU-Z is a very nice ~70% with it set to 340w in the BIOS.
> 
> However, in MSI AB the power limit shows as 115% and it's slamming into the limiter hard dropping clocks.
> Skyn3t's BIOS's don't do this and they look the same to me in Kepler Bios Editor 1.25...
> 
> I'll just go back to one of his BIOS's.
> 
> All I want is a stock reference BIOS with Gigabyte branding that has high power limit, 100% fanspeed and 1.212v load.. I can do the fanspeed, I can do the voltages, but I for the love of god cannot get the power limit to work properly.. GPU-Z seems to read it properly but the drivers & MSI AB don't so it drops clocks ~80Mhz under load..


This is the BIOS that I use from the OP skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3-941.zip, I have my voltage unlocked (Afterburner Mod) and have two profiles one with auto voltage, clocks etc. that does not reach 1.212 and a gaming profile that is set at 1.212v. I do not throttle at all and run constantly at 1241 on the core. This is with the LLC mod aswell. I have not tested if my OC improves with the LLC mod although theoretically it should as the voltage is much more consistent and doesn't drop as much.

I have the same card as you Gigabyte GTX 780 Reference (Soon to be under water







) so there is no reason you should be throttling.


----------



## Imprezzion

I know, when I use the rev3 BIOS with the MSI AB 1.300v mod everythings just fine.

But I used to run 1294Mhz core at 1.300v (without LLC so about 1.275v actual) which is not quite efficient with the stock cooler.

Mine will go under water later as well, but not now









I just wanted to go back to a stock BIOS with 1.212v unlocked and higher PT so I could just run it at default with 1.228v core which is max @ 1.212v without LLC with auto fans and such and not have to worry about anything..

That's proven to be quite difficult









However, i'll try the EVGA SC BIOS.

One little thing however, I can't get ANY of Skyn3ts BIOS's to actually read out 1.212v when I don't mod MSI AB...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I know, when I use the rev3 BIOS with the MSI AB 1.300v mod everythings just fine.
> 
> But I used to run 1294Mhz core at 1.300v (without LLC so about 1.275v actual) which is not quite efficient with the stock cooler.
> 
> Mine will go under water later as well, but not now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to go back to a stock BIOS with 1.212v unlocked and higher PT so I could just run it at default with 1.228v core which is max @ 1.212v without LLC with auto fans and such and not have to worry about anything..
> 
> That's proven to be quite difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, i'll try the EVGA SC BIOS.
> 
> One little thing however, I can't get ANY of Skyn3ts BIOS's to actually read out 1.212v when I don't mod MSI AB...


On the stock BIOS I could never reach 1.212v, It must be something on Gigabytes side as other reference card were able to reach 1.212v. As soon as I flashed a different BIOS (EVGA reference) I was able to reach 1.212v fine. 1.3v on air...wow, Don't have the balls to do that myself on air as the VRMs' have no temperature readout.

If I use the Afterburner mod the readout in GPU-z will stay at 1.500v at all times regardless of the setting in Afterburner.


----------



## joelchoy

can i get the stock bios for evga 780 sc acx (80.10.3A.00.80) with just the voltage unlocked, power target unlocked to 130% and the rest untouched? Want the bios to be as close to stock as possible


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> can i get the stock bios for evga 780 sc acx (80.10.3A.00.80) with just the voltage unlocked, power target unlocked to 130% and the rest untouched? Want the bios to be as close to stock as possible


You may as well use Kepler BIOS Tweaker if that's all you're looking to do.


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You may as well use Kepler BIOS Tweaker if that's all you're looking to do.


the tool does not unlock the pt


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> the tool does not unlock the pt


You can't unlock the power target persay, you can only raise it. This is what Skynet does for his BIOSes.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> On the stock BIOS I could never reach 1.212v, It must be something on Gigabytes side as other reference card were able to reach 1.212v. As soon as I flashed a different BIOS (EVGA reference) I was able to reach 1.212v fine. 1.3v on air...wow, Don't have the balls to do that myself on air as the VRMs' have no temperature readout.
> 
> If I use the Afterburner mod the readout in GPU-z will stay at 1.500v at all times regardless of the setting in Afterburner.


Thanks! That EVGA 3A BIOS works just fine with locked MSI AB.

+37mV gives 1.212v in MSI AB and GPU-Z, power target at +115% does not exceed 80% under full load, and clocks are holding up just fine at 1228 / 3504Mhz without LLC mod.


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You can't unlock the power target persay, you can only raise it. This is what Skynet does for his BIOSes.


okay. so can i get a modded stock bios with only the pt raised and voltage unlocked?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> okay. so can i get a modded stock bios with only the pt raised and voltage unlocked?


Yes you can, Just download Kepler BIOS Tweaker and edit your BIOS the way you want it.


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes you can, Just download Kepler BIOS Tweaker and edit your BIOS the way you want it.


mm the tool as i mention didnt allow me to raise the pt


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> mm the tool as i mention didnt allow me to raise the pt


I don't what the problem is then as I can alter the PT for my original Gigabyte BIOS using KBT.

Give Skyn3t a shout when he's online and he may have time to make a BIOS with what you want.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah the BIOS which end on .80 or .50 cannot be editted. The .01's for example can.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah the BIOS which end on .80 or .50 cannot be editted. The .01's for example can.


His card is from a newer batch with the 3A BIOS so that may be the reason. I'm pretty sure people with 3A BIOSes can't use lower BIOSes as that will cause a brick. Because of Samsung and elpida memory


----------



## joelchoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I don't what the problem is then as I can alter the PT for my original Gigabyte BIOS using KBT.
> 
> Give Skyn3t a shout when he's online and he may have time to make a BIOS with what you want.


yupp. tired editing the bios using hex but didn't work


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> yupp. tired editing the bios using hex but didn't work


Yes it does, you just have to know where to look and know what you are doing!
KBT will not cut it, its very limited (its supposed to) and worse of all overwrites previous important changes made to Vbios, so do not use it specially in modded vbios, in stock bios you can alter fan speed if necessary but i do not advise to mess with power control or P voltages!
Any special requests i know my Brother Skyn3t will honor them when he finds the time!
Or drop me a PM and ill make sure he´ll get your request!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> when and how did you come out with this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man you guys are so awesome. and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> sky


This came to mind while scrolling through one page seeing 4 different requests for a custom bios.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it does, you just have to know where to look and know what you are doing!
> KBT will not cut it, its very limited (its supposed to) and worse of all overwrites previous important changes made to Vbios, so do not use it specially in modded vbios, in stock bios you can alter fan speed if necessary but i do not advise to mess with power control or P voltages!
> Any special requests i know my Brother Skyn3t will honor them when he finds the time!
> Or drop me a PM and ill make sure he´ll get your request!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I have used KBT multiple times with MY GTX 780 in the early days lol, Had absolutely no issues whatsoever with it. On the actual page for the tool it is stated to be compatible with GTX 6xx and 7xx i.e. Kepler. I agree that you shouldn't use it with already modded BIOSes e.g. Skyn3ts as that may cause undesirable and unforeseeable issues.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I have used KBT multiple times with MY GTX 780 in the early days lol, Had absolutely no issues whatsoever with it. On the actual page for the tool it is stated to be compatible with GTX 6xx and 7xx i.e. Kepler. I agree that you *shouldn't use it with already modded BIOSes* e.g. Skyn3ts *as that may cause undesirable and unforeseeable issues*.


Exactly!


----------



## Koniakki

Guys since my card does 1267/3557 in 3DMark and 1254/3506 in Valley, on stock 1.2V(+37mV/106%PT) how much should I expect approximately from the unlocked 1.21V?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Skyn3t instructions:
> Close AB
> navigate to
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> and delete or save it in other directory all those "VEN_10" file there.
> and reopen AB it will create new "VEN_10" for your DC II and see if the voltage control works.
> 
> When I went to the profiles directory *I removed the cfg and the ven_10 files in there*. When i restarted It(and re-checked unlock voltage/monitoring with another restart) The voltage slider was able to go to +287 instead of the +100 I previously had.


Can you show your cgf and ven cfg with it working?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you hardmoded your GPU? is yes you lost the software voltmeter and slide. I'm asking it because I'm chat with a guy here "no names" he did the hardmod, now he cannot read the voltage or adjust it.


No hard, still having no luck.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelchoy*
> 
> okay. so can i get a modded stock bios with only the pt raised and voltage unlocked?


Lookig for the same but specific for an Asus DCII







KBT shows "Power control" greyed out with my stock bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This came to mind while scrolling through one page seeing 4 different requests for a custom bios.


yeah man I know, I have done quite a few some get they issue solved but some not because they weak GPU. sadly but true.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Can you show your cgf and ven cfg with it working?
> No hard, still having no luck.


do you have that issue with stock bios? on hit the 1.2v not the 1.212v?

PS: for anyone looking for a modded with boost enable you should look for rev 1 front page has it just read, I'm not and will not mod any new bios like that, no reason and no gain , only loss. Time is to improve not to loose what was tested before and not gain.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> PS: for anyone looking for a modded with boost enable you should look for rev 1 front page has it just read, I'm not and will not mod any new bios like that, no reason and no gain , only loss. Time is to improve not to loose what was tested before and not gain.


Is there a rev1 for DCII? All I see is rev3 for that card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Is there a rev1 for DCII? All I see is rev3 for that card.


its is hard to talk to give advise and help without knowing your hardware.
have a look here and spread this to any member who don't have it done yet.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1413423/how-to-create-forum-signature-show-you-rig-info

No SiG no cookies.


----------



## mcg75

Question for you fine gentlemen here.

I'm not an SLI type of person, I like to have one single powerful card.

But given the number of issues with the HOF 780, I'm hesitant to sell it because I don't want someone to have an issue with that board component burning up like we've seen here twice.

So that means I'm going to try to SLI with the Classy and HOF.

Is it possible?


----------



## skyn3t

Yes you can sli but with that Corsair AX-750 I doubt it to keep up, only at stock clock's.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Lookig for the same but specific for an Asus DCII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KBT shows "Power control" greyed out with my stock bios.


Now also in my signature.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Question for you fine gentlemen here.
> 
> I'm not an SLI type of person, I like to have one single powerful card.
> 
> But given the number of issues with the HOF 780, I'm hesitant to sell it because I don't want someone to have an issue with that board component burning up like we've seen here twice.
> 
> So that means I'm going to try to SLI with the Classy and HOF.
> 
> Is it possible?


The AX750 is a solid power supply. It's underrated, probably more like an 850W power supply.

If you don't OC the cards you'll probably be pushing close to 700w:

~250w x 2 for the video cards
~100w for the CPU
~100w for the mobo and memory

The SSD and HDD won't use much at all.


----------



## charllie2

I used this bios on the card *DCOII* and is fully functional. Overclocking 1230/7300Mhz. THX for bios







. Unfortunately, I am disappointed Vcore voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The AX750 is a solid power supply. It's underrated, probably more like an 850W power supply.
> 
> If you don't OC the cards you'll probably be pushing close to 700w:
> 
> ~250w x 2 for the video cards
> ~100w for the CPU
> ~100w for the mobo and memory
> 
> The SSD and HDD won't use much at all.


Even for 850W*85% (efficiency) you have 720W, if its not new (2+years) or its been used 24/7 for a year or more take another 10/15% off!
and the shutdowns are just what you "see" when the PSU is failing, the current ripples and unbalanced 12/5v and 3,3v/-3,3v lines are not seen but can cause several problems, overclocks failing and in worst cases a dead GPU, CPU, HDD or what ever gives in first to the abnormal power coming from the PSU!
As for me i prefer to kill a Titan for overvolting it willingly than to have a overworked PSU failing and killing my card with it!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

guy who bought my 780 classy got it up and working (USPS didnt destroy the card in shipping, wow thats surprising) hes gonna run it on air though, i hope he shares his results with me lol.


----------



## Furlans

Hi guys. I'm writing here because Simeone offered to me a GTX 780 DirectCU for my GTX 690 with a twin turbo 690.

I am trying to sell my GTX 690 post rma because i want to change graphic card, but if i sell it i will buy a classified or a lightning.

I know that the dc2 gas got a custom PCB with more power phase than the reference model, but i also know that it is power limited and you can't overvolt something higher +38mv.

Is there some Like a softmod for the dc2's voltage? May i flash the gpu's BIOS to reach something Like 1300mhz?

Thanks all


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm writing here because Simeone offered to me a GTX 780 DirectCU for my GTX 690 with a twin turbo 690.
> 
> I am trying to sell my GTX 690 post rma because i want to change graphic card, but if i sell it i will buy a classified or a lightning.
> 
> I know that the dc2 gas got a custom PCB with more power phase than the reference model, but i also know that it is power limited and you can't overvolt something higher +38mv.
> 
> Is there some Like a softmod for the dc2's voltage? May i flash the gpu's BIOS to reach something Like 1300mhz?
> 
> Thanks all


the dcu2 does have higher powered vrms over the reference card, but what cant be guaranteed is if the core on the card is a good overclocker or not. you could have a nuclear power plant worth of vrms hooked up to your card, but if the core is bad, you cant really expect much. but having a good power delivery system helps incase you do get a good overclocker.

You can flash the bios on the card to get much higher power draw and overclock potential out of the card, all it takes is 5 minutes of your time and boom, you popped the lid on a whole lot of untapped power.


----------



## Furlans

Thanks for the really FAST reply.
And sorry for my english, i am italian.

With BIOS do you advice me to put it unto a dc2?

I know that OC is pure luck









Do you think that i may sell my 690 for a 780dc2?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes you can sli but with that Corsair AX-750 I doubt it to keep up, only at stock clock's.


I have my eye on a EVGA supernova g2 1000w actually.

Was also looking at the Maximus VI hero and a 4770k with it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Even for 850W*85% (efficiency) you have 720W, if its not new (2+years) or its been used 24/7 for a year or more take another 10/15% off!
> and the shutdowns are just what you "see" when the PSU is failing, the current ripples and unbalanced 12/5v and 3,3v/-3,3v lines are not seen but can cause several problems, overclocks failing and in worst cases a dead GPU, CPU, HDD or what ever gives in first to the abnormal power coming from the PSU!
> As for me i prefer to kill a Titan for overvolting it willingly than to have a overworked PSU failing and killing my card with it!
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I agree with you that he would be cutting it close. However, if there is one 750w PS that could do it, my money would be on the AX750. AFAIK, the 12v rail alone on it is good for about 800w.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I have my eye on a EVGA supernova g2 1000w actually.
> 
> Was also looking at the Maximus VI hero and a 4770k with it.


You might also want to consider this PS:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I agree with you that he would be cutting it close. However, if there is one 750w PS that could do it, my money would be on the AX750. AFAIK, the 12v rail alone on it is good for about 800w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might also want to consider this PS:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078


If I was in the US, I'd order that right this minute.

It's $269 on the egg.ca


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks for the really FAST reply.
> And sorry for my english, i am italian.
> 
> With BIOS do you advice me to put it unto a dc2?
> 
> I know that OC is pure luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that i may sell my 690 for a 780dc2?


your english is fine









I havent been keeping up with bios lately since i found the one i really like for my cards and ive stuck with it for a while now, the front page has a list of all the different bios and what they do, or if youre lucky skyn3t himself will be along shortly and can answer your question more specifically on which bios to get









if i were you i would sell the 690 and grab a 780


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If I was in the US, I'd order that right this minute.
> 
> It's $269 on the egg.ca


Wow! Just read the Jonny review! That thing is a beast! And in the EU is around €170-200! I think I have found my next PSU. My ol' OCZ I gonna celebrate it 6th year soon!
But its been up and running only 2,5-3yrs iirc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> your english is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent been keeping up with bios lately since i found the one i really like for my cards and ive stuck with it for a while now, the front page has a list of all the different bios and what they do, or if youre lucky skyn3t himself will be along shortly and can answer your question more specifically on which bios to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i were you i would sell the 690 and grab a 780


Coming from a 690 I must say I love my 780 but I have to admit that all the reviews all around made me think that the 780 wasn't all that less powerful than a 690, but tbh there's a big difference between them.

Noone expects the 780(classic, lightnings maybe are?) to be as powerful as the 690 ofc gaming wise, but just saying that the difference is more pronounce than I thought it would be.
And I'm talking about a [email protected]/7Ghz+.

My point is I knew it would be a downgrade as other said to me already, but the downgrade was more pronounce than I thought it would be. I also got a bit carried away with the vram thing(2GB vs 3GB).

I'm not regretting my 780 purchase in any way which also was a lot cheaper than the 690 and thats why I sold it but if I had to do it again I wouldn't sell it tbh.

But then again I got one of the most powerful single gpus, none of the few rare sli problems and playing [email protected] ultra/no AA at 1241/1755 with avg 45-50fps(vram 1750mb+/-) is an absolutely breathtaking experience!


----------



## skyn3t

Who own a DC II and are running my DCII vbios can come out from shadow?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks for the really FAST reply.
> And sorry for my english, i am italian.
> 
> With BIOS do you advice me to put it unto a dc2?
> 
> I know that OC is pure luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that i may sell my 690 for a 780dc2?


For DC II must be DC II bios as far as I know, none of the users here had flashed the others bios into a DC II,but I would like to know if it works.

One user report that it works well on his DC II but another user report's that it don't work.
what should I do jump from that build or shot myself?


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For DC II must be DC II bios as far as I know, none of the users here had flashed the others bios into a DC II,but I would like to know if it works.
> 
> One user report that it works well on his DC II but another user report's that it don't work.
> what should I do jump from that build or shot myself?


I flashed your acx rev3 onto my dc2 and it was stable at 1189. The main thing I had to do was to make sure the fan profile never went above 70 because of the rpm difference between the dc2 and acx. I actually flashed several, including the HOF bios but was unhappy with the clocks I got on it.

Really the most painful thing for me is knowing that we cant go above 1.212v, when I know the dc2 is built for overvolting way better than the stock evga/acx(and probably on par with the lightning/classy). Maybe one day nvidia will go back to allowing people to overvolt /cry


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> I flashed your acx rev3 onto my dc2 and it was stable at 1189. The main thing I had to do was to make sure the fan profile never went above 70 because of the rpm difference between the dc2 and acx. I actually flashed several, including the HOF bios but was unhappy with the clocks I got on it.
> 
> Really the most painful thing for me is knowing that we cant go above 1.212v, when I know the dc2 is built for overvolting way better than the stock evga/acx(and probably on par with the lightning/classy). Maybe one day nvidia will go back to allowing people to overvolt /cry


you can always afterburner hack to go past 1.212


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> I flashed your acx rev3 onto my dc2 and it was stable at 1189. The main thing I had to do was to make sure the fan profile never went above 70 because of the rpm difference between the dc2 and acx. I actually flashed several, including the HOF bios but was unhappy with the clocks I got on it.
> 
> Really the most painful thing for me is knowing that we cant go above 1.212v, when I know the dc2 is built for overvolting way better than the stock evga/acx(and probably on par with the lightning/classy). Maybe one day nvidia will go back to allowing people to overvolt /cry


you got pm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you can always afterburner hack to go past 1.212


the voltage chip in the DC II is different from any other 780's only by hotwire as far as I know.


----------



## Dream39

*skyn3t* i flashed only DC II bios on my asus cards, how can i help you ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> *skyn3t* i flashed only DC II bios on my asus cards, how can i help you ?


tell me how it behave with can you up the voltage to 1.212v?


----------



## Bridden

I'm so excited guys! The 780 arrives on Tuesday!
...
...
...

...

Too bad I will be going out of town tomorrow! It will be just sitting with my neighbor waiting on me!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I'm so excited guys! The 780 arrives on Tuesday!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Too bad I will be going out of town tomorrow! It will be just sitting with my neighbor waiting on me!!


thats the worst lol


----------



## Dream39

skyn3t you mean - how stable card when i set 1.212v ? i am not speaking english perfect , thet why i re ask ^_^


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Could you post any results you have with this Bios version for the Asus GTC 780 DCii? Thank you. As well as the bios


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I'm so excited guys! The 780 arrives on Tuesday!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Too bad I will be going out of town tomorrow! It will be just sitting with my neighbor waiting on me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the worst lol
Click to expand...

Go ahead! Laugh at my misery!







Lol, yeah man, I really can't wait to install it. I have everything ready for the flash, newest drivers waiting... just anticipating. Man, I'm itching. I'm going to take an air compressor and blow out my rig before I do it tho. It isn't too bad in there, but might as well welcome it to it's new home nice and spotless.


----------



## nonnac7

Ok, I just spent a teamviewer session with skyn3t, hopefully he can find a workaround

My jerry rigging for getting 1.212v in afterburner for Asus 780 DC2 bios:

1. exit msi afterburner.
2. start nvidia inspector and multi display power saver(info below for power saver).
3. apply voltage of +287 in inspector and apply.
4. Delete the ven10 file in the msi afterburner\Profiles directory.
5. Start msi afterburner. Go to settings. Recheck unlock voltage control/monitoring and apply.
6. Restart msi afterburner when it asks. +287 will show up in bar. Don't touch or it will revert to +100.
7. Close nvidia inspector and adjust msi clocks like normal. REMEMBER DON'T TOUCH THE VOLTAGE SLIDER.

It seems as though i have to do this everytime i close and open msi afterburner or restart the computer.

I have replicated this multiple times. Just sucks that It takes all this work for the damn msi afterburner.
Honestly the only reason I do this is so that i can use the fan curve. If i didnt want the fancurve I could just use nvidia inspector to do all the overclocking.

Multidisplay power saver info:
use this to have your clocks go to ~81mhz when not using a 3d application.
1. open nvidia inspector
2. Right click on the "show overclocking" button at the bottom.
3. Select Multi display power saver.
4. MDPS window should show up.
4a. check your target gpus.
4b. check "run MDPS at windows startup" if you want it to do this all the time.
4c. Add games/applications by right clicking in the window and browsing to the .exe
4d. check Activate Full 3D by GPU Usage - Threshold"
4e. Slide to 100% if not there.

*Tested with 331.40 driver and MSI Afterburner 3.00 beta 14 and 15.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Could you post any results you have with this Bios version for the Asus GTC 780 DCii? Thank you. As well as the bios


I'm using the dc2 skyn3t bios from Original post.
+315 core (1255mhz)
I didn't mess with the memory because the benefits vs heat output for me aren't worth it.
custom fan curve sitting at ~75% until 65*c where it gradually goes up to 100% at 70*c ( I almost never go above 65*c when ambient is ~24*c)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/979027


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> skyn3t you mean - how stable card when i set 1.212v ? i am not speaking english perfect , thet why i re ask ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Could you post any results you have with this Bios version for the Asus GTC 780 DCii? Thank you. As well as the bios


Guys please: Fill your SIG with your RIG! ITS VERY IMPORTANT!








Click the: "HOW TO PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG" button in my SIG and follow the instructions! Thanks!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys please: Fill your SIG with your RIG! ITS VERY IMPORTANT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the: "HOW TO PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG" button in my SIG and follow the instructions! Thanks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Congrats on the sec flame


----------



## skupples

so, in short, if you are looking to run vbios, w/o volt mod, use precX?


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, in short, if you are looking to run vbios, w/o volt mod, use precX?


I was able to use afterburner voltage slider to 1.212 on all the vbios i tried previously(hof, evga acx). It's only the dc2 bios that is having this problem for me.

AND I haven't tried PrecisionX, so for all I know the voltage may not go above +100 there either. If I have the motivation I will test out precisionx later this week after my exams.


----------



## Furlans

Thanks all








So there's not a way to go higher 1,212 with the dc2?


----------



## szeged

rise of the triad free again, retroactive from july 15th if anyone is interested

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2038486

idk if its evga only or what.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Congrats on the sec flame


Thanks Bro!


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Who own a DC II and are running my DCII vbios can come out from shadow?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Hi! I flashed the DCII with the DCII BIOS in the first post, and this is what I'm experiencing (using Precision X).
> 
> The only way I manage to keep it so that voltages go into 2D mode is to select "reset" in the voltage window (937mV). This makes the voltage stay at 937mV in 2D mode and go up to 1125mV in 3D mode. If I set 1162mV, my actual target to reach 1201mhz stable, 2D mode will also use this voltage. If I set 1000mV in 2D mode, the card stil goes to 1125mV in 3D mode.
> 
> This means, I have to choose between the card idling at 2D volts and the card getting more than 1125mV in 3D mode.


I did try your BIOS, I reported my impressions earlier in this thread. Is there a particular question I can answer or a specific test I can run?


----------



## Venom95

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7312505?

How is this for stock bios? PT 106 core+175 mem+0 Seems to be stable in BL2.. Don't have FC3 or Crysis3 to test it with yet...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7312505?
> 
> How is this for stock bios? PT 106 core+175 mem+0 Seems to be stable in BL2.. Don't have FC3 or Crysis3 to test it with yet...


What are your actual clocks, the offset tells us very little.


----------



## Dream39

This result i have with a orig bios on DCII, when arrive second waterblock i will test a second card that have better ASIC, now this card just wait without any cooling in box.

http://upyourpic.org/images/201310/1hizkohga7.jpg.html


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> This result i have with a orig bios on DCII, when arrive second waterblock i will test a second card that have better ASIC, now this card just wait without any cooling in box.
> 
> http://upyourpic.org/images/201310/1hizkohga7.jpg.html


Post that pic again but larger dude. It's still too small.


----------



## charllie2

Hey, it used the bios "Skyn3t's 440PT GTX780 BIOS!" for GTX780 DCO2 ? I can not get the voltage over 1,212 v. Thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v


----------



## Dream39




----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> What are your actual clocks, the offset tells us very little.


According to GPU-Z GPU clock-1043 Memory 1502 boost 1082..

I had 1053 on GPU clock but boarder lands 2 crashed after about 30 minutes of game play so I backed it off ten..


----------



## Koniakki

A little update on my previous bios testing and I must say a lot more successful than my previous findings....

Tried the PT440 bios. Memory cannot go more than +435(1721) but I finished Valley, [email protected]/1721, RE6 [email protected](1333mhz finished but barely)/1722 and Crysis3/FC3 run fine in about 1-2hours gaming of [email protected]@1701.

Promising... Very promising!

Also I got about the same results obviously for the SC ACX rev3 941 bios. They were almost identical score/oc wise. It might be a placebo but I'm more inclined to the PT440 bios.
They seemed more stable. But it might be just bios fever messing with me..









Just to see if I'm in the same page here guys, what clocks should I expect from the 1.21V on average or even what would be good clocks? benchmark and gaming wise..?


----------



## iARDAs

I've been hitting 3023 and 3050 vram usage in Hitman and no performance issues what so ever


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Ok, I just spent a teamviewer session with skyn3t, hopefully he can find a workaround
> 
> My jerry rigging for getting 1.212v in afterburner for Asus 780 DC2 bios:
> 
> 1. exit msi afterburner.
> 2. start nvidia inspector and multi display power saver(info below for power saver).
> 3. apply voltage of +287 in inspector and apply.
> 4. Delete the ven10 file in the msi afterburner\Profiles directory.
> 5. Start msi afterburner. Go to settings. Recheck unlock voltage control/monitoring and apply.
> 6. Restart msi afterburner when it asks. +287 will show up in bar. Don't touch or it will revert to +100.
> 7. Close nvidia inspector and adjust msi clocks like normal. REMEMBER DON'T TOUCH THE VOLTAGE SLIDER.
> 
> It seems as though i have to do this everytime i close and open msi afterburner or restart the computer.
> 
> I have replicated this multiple times. Just sucks that It takes all this work for the damn msi afterburner.
> Honestly the only reason I do this is so that i can use the fan curve. If i didnt want the fancurve I could just use nvidia inspector to do all the overclocking.
> 
> Multidisplay power saver info:
> use this to have your clocks go to ~81mhz when not using a 3d application.
> 1. open nvidia inspector
> 2. Right click on the "show overclocking" button at the bottom.
> 3. Select Multi display power saver.
> 4. MDPS window should show up.
> 4a. check your target gpus.
> 4b. check "run MDPS at windows startup" if you want it to do this all the time.
> 4c. Add games/applications by right clicking in the window and browsing to the .exe
> 4d. check Activate Full 3D by GPU Usage - Threshold"
> 4e. Slide to 100% if not there.
> 
> *Tested with 331.40 driver and MSI Afterburner 3.00 beta 14 and 15.*
> I'm using the dc2 skyn3t bios from Original post.
> +315 core (1255mhz)
> I didn't mess with the memory because the benefits vs heat output for me aren't worth it.
> custom fan curve sitting at ~75% until 65*c where it gradually goes up to 100% at 70*c ( I almost never go above 65*c when ambient is ~24*c)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/979027


It is easier to use PrecisionX if you want 1.212
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> I was able to use afterburner voltage slider to 1.212 on all the vbios i tried previously(hof, evga acx). It's only the dc2 bios that is having this problem for me.
> 
> AND I haven't tried PrecisionX, so for all I know the voltage may not go above +100 there either. If I have the motivation I will test out precisionx later this week after my exams.


I myself have used the extrem benching,ACX and ref OC vbioses.
AB works well with them.
PrecisionX can go up to 1.212 with skyn3t DCII


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> It is easier to use PrecisionX if you want 1.212
> I myself have used the extrem benching,ACX and ref OC vbioses.
> AB works well with them.
> PrecisionX can go up to 1.212 with skyn3t DCII


On his case is not a reference 780 is DCII 780 different voltage chip . it works the other way around. hes right. I guess you catch this conversation way ahead.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> It is easier to use PrecisionX if you want 1.212
> I myself have used the extrem benching,ACX and ref OC vbioses.
> AB works well with them.
> PrecisionX can go up to 1.212 with skyn3t DCII


Well that's good to know. I may have to give it a shot but I'm just so againt precisionX's clusterfu** of a ui.

Have they made a minimalist skin version of it? Or made a detachable graph like msi afterburner?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charllie2*
> 
> Hey, it used the bios "Skyn3t's 440PT GTX780 BIOS!" for GTX780 DCO2 ? I can not get the voltage over 1,212 v. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v


780 dc2 doesnt use the ncp4206 voltage controller so you wont be able to go above 1.212.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Well that's good to know. I may have to give it a shot but I'm just so againt precisionX's clusterfu** of a ui.
> 
> Have they made a minimalist skin version of it? Or made a detachable graph like msi afterburner?
> 780 dc2 doesnt use the ncp4206 voltage controller so you wont be able to go above 1.212.


it has been always detachable in PX. just double click at it.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it has been always detachable in PX. just double click at it.


sigh..../facepalm

on a related note, I found out if I make the ven10 file read-only where all the stuff in there is = to blanks, then after restart the +287 will stay.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> sigh..../facepalm
> 
> on a related note, I found out if I make the ven10 file read-only where all the stuff in there is = to blanks, then after restart the +287 will stay.












what about a cold boot? restart work in memory hack, but cold boot always clear the cache.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What would be a "safe" voltage to run my card on 24/7 if its cooled by an EK-FC Titan waterblock ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What would be a "safe" voltage to run my card on 24/7 if its cooled by an EK-FC Titan waterblock ?


24/7? I try to stay under 1.3 for 24/7 use... THOUGH, I have a 2D profile w/ ~1.0V.... Anything lower than that and youtube videos cause system stroke.


----------



## greydor

Just got mine. Screenies' attached.










Mild Overclock:









Max Everything (2560x1440):









Everything on Ultra (2560x1440):


----------



## skupples

Very nice!

ohhh FF14.2

If I had more time to game I would be all over that thing, but i see no point playing an MMO as a casual, i'm just not content unless i'm in the top tier, destroying raid bosses, sporting the best loot on the server.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greydor*
> 
> Just got mine. Screenies' attached.
> 
> snip
> Mild Overclock:
> snip
> Max Everything (2560x1440):
> snip
> Everything on Ultra (2560x1440):
> snip


I will be posting my results on FFXIV benchmark when I get back with my new 780.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about a cold boot? restart work in memory hack, but cold boot always clear the cache.


coldboot keeps the +287 up there as well.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> coldboot keeps the +287 up there as well.


you
know what bug me more about this hole thing with DC II, PX and AB cannot do it. but Nv Inspector can. what a fail for PX and AB.


----------



## Marafice Eye

It's not 1440p, but here's my FFXIV ARR bench run at 1080p. The bench is really nothing to go by though. It didn't drop below 80fps for me, but in game in high population areas like Revenant's Toll in particular. It will drop to the 40s with all the people around


----------



## skupples

MMO benchmarks are usually pretty looking, but it can only be used as a guide for what it's like to be the only person on the server.

oh also, 331.40 is a terrible driver for anything but bf4.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Thanks man. it was nothing serious but It cost some cash since insurance does not pay enough. I will likely go Ivy-E now that the Asus rampage black edition is coming out or out already im not sure. I am just waiting to get my year end bonus and get paid on some work I did on the side. I need to get a new phone also. Gonna get a galaxy note 3. I just spent some cash putting a surround system in my new place also. I have spending like a mad man lately. May have to sell one of my 780's.lol Since I really do not need 2 as it turns out.


I actually bought myself an Ivy-E and it works nicely... no CPU bottleneck with 4.5Ghz and PCIe 3, but i wouldn't recommend it seeing as X79 chipset is nearing the end of its life. probably go with a Haswell if you only need 1 GTX 780
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Furmark is awful, use 3dmark, Valley, Borderlands 2, BF3, FC3 to name a few to stress test.


Why is BL2 in there? i get way over 60 fps with a GTX 570 at high settings... or am i missing something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a good cpu and 1 gpu loop can be relatively cheap if you do it right
> 
> 1x xspc cpu block, 49.99
> 1x EK 780 block, 110.99
> 1x optional backplate, 29.99
> 1x xspc dual bay res pump combo 59.99
> 1x xspc ex 360 radiator 59.95
> 8x xspc generic barb fittings, 1.99 each
> primochill tubing 6 feet adv lrt 16.50
> 2x 1 gallon distilled water from walmart, 2.00
> 
> total for that set up
> 
> 345.51
> 
> plus whatever fans you want, complete loop right there for under $400.


I believe you may be missing a biocide.... either way its quite cheap... better then mine which cost $2000... iono how that happened >_>


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MMO benchmarks are usually pretty looking, but it can only be used as a guide for what it's like to be the only person on the server.
> 
> oh also, 331.40 is a terrible driver for anything but bf4.


331.40 is even terrible for BF4 for some people. I'm still on 326.19 Betas, they work fantastically

For shizzles and giggles I ran the bench at 1440p and 4K to see performance, pleasantly surprised at the maxed 4K results, though I'd never actually try to play at 4k lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> ohhh FF14.2
> 
> If I had more time to game I would be all over that thing, but i see no point playing an MMO as a casual, i'm just not content unless i'm in the top tier, destroying raid bosses, sporting the best loot on the server.


Same here....and ain't nobody got time fo dat....


----------



## dminzi

Hey guys I have a few questions I'm concerned about with my card. In bf4 sometimes my system will just crash or freeze and say bf4.exe stopped working when I was running fine a second ago. Also I got a blue screen once when I was playing. I have been using win 8 with 331.40 drivers and I just installed a new 120gb ssd which I have not yet installed the samsung drivers for because until 5 min ago I didn't know it existed. I have had my card for 5 ish months now without a hitch till I just recently updated my system to win 8 and reinstalled my drivers. Any help you guys can offer would be great I just hope my darling 780 ain't broken


----------



## Koniakki

Another update on the bios testing.. This time I tried again the iChill rev3 since I had a good feeling about them, with the lower mem/higher clocks strategy and I must say I'm beginning to love this vbios! *until I get my original Jetstream bios vmodded.









Did a few runs as shown below in the screenies and some gaming C3/FC3. Gaming is FC3/C3 stable for [email protected]/1701.

I just wish I could run that RE6 1320-1333Mhz in Valley or gaming.. Oh well..

*So guys what's your thoughts here?* Do you see anything wrong? Anything I can improve/I miss or something..?
And for the life of me I cannot run Valley/3DMark FS above 1280/1720.









RE 6 run: ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- Valley run:

 

3DMark run(crashed at the last test. Probably because of +300 mem. Stable is +290):


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Same here....and ain't nobody got time fo dat....


lol... Most of my raiding link's were "young adults"(kids not going to college) unemployed, & retiree's.

(I was in the not going to college category)


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Another update on the bios testing.. This time I tried again the iChill rev3 since I had a good feeling about them, with the lower mem/higher clocks strategy and I must say I'm beginning to love this vbios! *until I get my original Jetstream bios vmodded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a few runs as shown below in the screenies and some gaming C3/FC3. Gaming is FC3/C3 stable for [email protected]/1701.
> 
> I just wish I could run that RE6 1320-1333Mhz in Valley or gaming.. Oh well..
> 
> *So guys what's your thoughts here?* Do you see anything wrong? Anything I can improve/I miss or something..?


The only stable it matters is FarCry 3 stable....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Another update on the bios testing.. This time I tried again the iChill rev3 since I had a good feeling about them, with the lower mem/higher clocks strategy and I must say I'm beginning to love this vbios! *until I get my original Jetstream bios vmodded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a few runs as shown below in the screenies and some gaming C3/FC3. Gaming is FC3/C3 stable for [email protected]/1701.
> 
> I just wish I could run that RE6 1320-1333Mhz in Valley or gaming.. Oh well..
> 
> *So guys what's your thoughts here?* Do you see anything wrong? Anything I can improve/I miss or something..?
> And for the life of me I cannot run Valley/3DMark FS above 1280/1720.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE 6 run: ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- Valley run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark run(crashed at the last test. Probably because of +300 mem. Stable is +290):
Click to expand...

let's see how is the improvement with the PJ-vbios.
you got PM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> The only stable it matters is FarCry 3 stable....


have you got your Classy?


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey Sky,

Was just wondering if you figure out what i did wrong with my vbios flash last time lol

Cheers


----------



## nonnac7

PrecisionX is able to do the 1.212 without any fuss. Just AB that has the problem. I can settle with PX for now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> PrecisionX is able to do the 1.212 without any fuss. Just AB that has the problem. I can settle with PX for now.


Are you sure? delete all profiles on AB and PX and run it again, reset NV inspector .


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> let's see how is the improvement with the PJ-vbios.
> you got PM


Oh boy!!! You should see my face! Thanks buddy! ++Rep'ed all the way to the moon!









Before I go on a benchmark spree with the PJ vbios, I will post 2 Valley runs with stock vs iChill bios. Btw all vbios in OT(SC rev3, PT440 and iChill) game me the same clocks/scores.

Just leaving this here because it might help and because I find it weird that all those vmod bios wouldn't let my memory go above 1710 in Valley but with the stock bios as you see below I could go up to 1785? It might help find the culprit.

Stock bios 1.2V max Valley clocks 1254/1785 and score 76.6(3204).


iChill bios 1.21V max Valley clocks 1280/1710 and score 76.5(3201)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Oh boy!!! You should see my face! Thanks buddy! ++Rep'ed all the way to the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I go on a benchmark spree with the PJ vbios, I will post 2 Valley runs with stock vs iChill bios. Btw all vbios in OT(SC rev3, PT440 and iChill) game me the same clocks/scores.
> 
> Just leaving this here because it might help and because I find it weird that all those vmod bios wouldn't let my memory go above 1710 in Valley but with the stock bios as you see below I could go up to 1785? It might help find the culprit.
> 
> Stock bios 1.2V max Valley clocks 1254/1785 and score 76.6(3204).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iChill bios 1.21V max Valley clocks 1280/1710 and score 76.5(3201)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if you bench 1254 i bet your memory go 1785,

on 780 you must choose what to sacrifice , GPU or Memory








valley is memory eater.

Try 3Dmak and compare with old score.


----------



## dminzi

Ca somebody please help me...


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ca somebody please help me...


I wouldn't discard an issue with the SATA drivers, aka Intel RST, they are prone to BSOD, at least in my experience. I stick, nowadays, to Microsoft default SATA drivers.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Hey guys I have a few questions I'm concerned about with my card. In bf4 sometimes my system will just crash or freeze and say bf4.exe stopped working when I was running fine a second ago. Also I got a blue screen once when I was playing. I have been using win 8 with 331.40 drivers and I just installed a new 120gb ssd which I have not yet installed the samsung drivers for because until 5 min ago I didn't know it existed. I have had my card for 5 ish months now without a hitch till I just recently updated my system to win 8 and reinstalled my drivers. Any help you guys can offer would be great I just hope my darling 780 ain't broken


Could be the driver you are currently running,i have had issues similar to what you explained only with a different game,i would be worried if it happened it all the games you play and if even when you reverted back to an older driver the problem persisted....Also keep in mind BF4 is still in beta stage and there's lots of kinks that needs to be work out in that game....


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I wouldn't discard an issue with the SATA drivers, aka Intel RST, they are prone to BSOD, at least in my experience. I stick, nowadays, to Microsoft default SATA drivers.


Ok but when you first put in the ssd do you use the install disk or nothing Cus I did nothing and I I'm wondering if that the root of my probs


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok but when you first put in the ssd do you use the install disk or nothing Cus I did nothing and I I'm wondering if that the root of my probs


i have never installed an ssd and then used the firmware,but thats just me....I have always just plug N play....


----------



## dminzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> i have never installed an ssd and then used the firmware,but thats just me....I have always just plug N play....


Oh do you think it's the new drivers with my card then I just upgraded to 331.40


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Could be the driver or just BF4,does the same thing happens in any other games you've played....


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzdannn*
> 
> Ok but when you first put in the ssd do you use the install disk or nothing Cus I did nothing and I I'm wondering if that the root of my probs


Using nothing should be safe. If you started getting problems after installing the SSD and the new drivers, try to go back to stable drivers, test, and if it continues, disconnect the SSD (if you can).


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> let's see how is the improvement with the PJ-vbios.
> you got PM
> have you got your Classy?


International shipping takes time, ten days more easily.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you bench 1254 i bet your memory go 1785,
> 
> on 780 you must choose what to sacrifice , GPU or Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valley is memory eater.
> 
> Try 3Dmak and compare with old score.


Well with your *AMAZING* vmod PJ bios I can bench 1280/1782 stable now.









It must be something with the Palit Jetstream then. Because of all the vbios I tried, even at stock clocks provided with the vbios(941 or similar) and just using max PT/TT,
anything over 1720 on the mem I got artifacts/crashes. Will all of them!

I spend a whole night confirming this. But with the vbios of the PJ I can up the mem to 1785(7140Ghz eff.) no problem. I just find it a bit weird that's all.


----------



## Clexzor

Hey guys got my second 780 in just wanted to show it off lol and I painted my 54d let me know what yall think..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey guys got my second 780 in just wanted to show it off lol and I painted my 54d let me know what yall think..


wow! I can say that's the most beautiful 540 I have ever seen. Love the white/black combo!


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> PrecisionX is able to do the 1.212 without any fuss. Just AB that has the problem. I can settle with PX for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Are you sure? delete all profiles on AB and PX and run it again, reset NV inspector .


Yes, it's true.
If you set the voltage in NV to 1.212 then both AB and PX starting voltage is 1.212.
But only PX can repeatedly to go 1.212 (after voltage reset).


----------



## skupples

331.40 drivers are terrible for everything, besides BF4. Now that the "beta" is over I highly recommend returning to the 327 WHQL. I literally lost about 20fps in all games not BF4 on those drivers.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 331.40 drivers are terrible for everything, besides BF4. Now that the "beta" is over I highly recommend returning to the 327 WHQL. I literally lost about 20fps in all games not BF4 on those drivers.


Going to do that as soon as I get home!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> Yes, it's true.
> If you set the voltage in NV to 1.212 then both AB and PX starting voltage is 1.212.
> But only PX can repeatedly to go 1.212 (after voltage reset).


Good to know that i have not failed on this one. as i asked before for a user but he never replayed my pm`s . so we did win here another battle as we have been.


----------



## Dream39

Spoiler: my bild









Spoiler: FFXIV result


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my bild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FFXIV result


0% load... do you have K-boost enabled?


----------



## strykerr1

I dunno if I'm posting in the wrong section but this thread gets twice as much traffic as the lightning thread. I am trying to flash my 780 lightning and for some reason I have tried 3 Nv flash from tech power up and another site none will let me type in the command prompt is there another version?


----------



## Dream39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 0% load... do you have K-boost enabled?


i off it, because if i push "take screenshot" he capture only his window, on this screen i show what situation on full load with gpu-z enabled.


----------



## Jodiuh

Finally upgraded to a 4670K from an i5 760 and my GPU usage went from 60 to 99% in Battlefield. I can't believe I waited so long. Never really got into BF3 and it turns out it was due to all the frame instability and micro hitching from an old Intel chip, LOL!

Does 90% power seem about right tho? IIRC, Tomb Raider was @ 100+. Maybe the nasty 331 drivers?


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks. I am thinking of pairing my 780 with a 650 as a dedicated Phsyx GPU.

I get low minimums on some games and it seems that a dedicated Phsyx GPU solves the low minimums. Especially in BL2.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I dunno if I'm posting in the wrong section but this thread gets twice as much traffic as the lightning thread. I am trying to flash my 780 lightning and for some reason I have tried 3 Nv flash from tech power up and another site none will let me type in the command prompt is there another version?


You can't just click on the nvflash.exe.

Go to first post and there should be a tutorial for you for nvflash.


----------



## skupples

Can you run dedicated physX with the same architecture? For some reason I was under the impression that you had to run a different architecture to do dedicated physX, or does gk104 qualify as "different architecture"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I dunno if I'm posting in the wrong section but this thread gets twice as much traffic as the lightning thread. I am trying to flash my 780 lightning and for some reason I have tried 3 Nv flash from tech power up and another site none will let me type in the command prompt is there another version?


You have to rightclick on the file that contains the NVflash and click the "open in prompt" command.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can you run dedicated physX with the same architecture? For some reason I was under the impression that you had to run a different architecture to do dedicated physX, or does gk104 qualify as "different architecture"


Well I guess GK104 should be a different architecture than a gk110 but not sure 

About your question no idea.

I might pick up a 650ti tomorrow and do some tests.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can you run dedicated physX with the same architecture? For some reason I was under the impression that you had to run a different architecture to do dedicated physX, or does gk104 qualify as "different architecture"


You can use any NV card you want as a Physx card. Well, maybe not any NV card, but any recent card, recent being released in the last 5-6 years. I don't think a Riva TNT card would work, xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I guess GK104 should be a different architecture than a gk110 but not sure
> 
> About your question no idea.
> 
> I might pick up a 650ti tomorrow and do some tests.


A 650ti would be fine.


----------



## skupples

Thx Anubis... Was planning to use my third GK110 as dedicated physX in games that for some reason only support dual-sli... Then I found out tri-sli+surround requires hooking up one monitor per card, so that makes it impossible to do what I was planning.

Makes no sense, you can run 3 monitors from one GK110. Dual-sli + surround requires hooking up 2 monitors to one card, and the third to the other card, tri-sli + surround requires one from each card...







cmon NV!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> You can use any NV card you want as a Physx card. Well, maybe not any NV card, but any recent card, recent being released in the last 5-6 years. I don't think a Riva TNT card would work, xD


also if you have two cards in sli you can either dedicate one card to physx which would cancel out sli, or set to auto / pick which card you want to run physx in sli.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Does anyone own and could they tell me how a Storm Trooper does with an ACX SC 780 (temperature details I mean)? Im curious if the the Troopers side panel is more beneficial than the Strykers (in regards of the heat the GPU pushes out).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Does anyone own and could they tell me how a Storm Trooper does with an ACX SC 780 (temperature details I mean)? Im curious if the the Troopers side panel is more beneficial than the Strykers (in regards of the heat the GPU pushes out).


i had a 780 classy ACX in a storm trooper for about a day, i ran it with no side panel, but i had 3 fans in the front, with three more fans modded onto the back of the harddrive/bay cages pushing air directly over the classy and corsair h100i in the case, the temps were fairly good with a mild overclock, i sold that classy and the trooper now has 4 7970s in it so i cant tell you the temps exactly but it ran perfectly fine for 24/7 overclock use without a side fan. I think doing the front to back jetstream of air would be better than having air coming in from both sides just pushing itself around.

i also modded a window onto my trooper so i cant use side fans btw, would use em anyways due to the reason above.


----------



## Anoxy

SLI 780 bros---curious what kind of performance you're getting in Metro: Last Light.

I have a 3570k overclocked a tad and I feel like it might be bottlenecking my performance. Maxed out at 2560x1440 is fine with SSAA off is smooth, but once I start to up the SSAA it gets choppy. Normal?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> SLI 780 bros---curious what kind of performance you're getting in Metro: Last Light.
> 
> I have a 3570k overclocked a tad and I feel like it might be bottlenecking my performance. Maxed out at 2560x1440 is fine with SSAA off is smooth, but once I start to up the SSAA it gets choppy. Normal?


Whats your CPU clocked at? I cant tell you if it is bottlenecking, but i do know people need to know CPU speed before saying any definitive.


----------



## Doug2507

My 4770k stock bottle necked my 780's. Dropped 200+ points in Heaven.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Whats your CPU clocked at? I cant tell you if it is bottlenecking, but i do know people need to know CPU speed before saying any definitive.


Sorry, it's only clocked at 4.4GHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> My 4770k stock bottle necked my 780's. Dropped 200+ points in Heaven.


Damn, really? I was hoping I wouldn't need to upgrade my cpu so soon =/


----------



## basco

do i see this right:
difference between v2+v3 bios is undervolting?
thanks for your time


----------



## skupples

Get that 3570k to 5.0 should help allot.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Get that 3570k to 5.0 should help allot.


Easy said than don not all 3570ks do 5GHz
My 3570k won't go past 4.6GHz no matter what I do


----------



## anubis1127

It's rather rare to get a 3570k that will do 5.0Ghz stable with reasonable voltage, and normal air/watercooling.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Does anyone own and could they tell me how a Storm Trooper does with an ACX SC 780 (temperature details I mean)? Im curious if the the Troopers side panel is more beneficial than the Strykers (in regards of the heat the GPU pushes out).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i had a 780 classy ACX in a storm trooper for about a day, i ran it with no side panel, but i had 3 fans in the front, with three more fans modded onto the back of the harddrive/bay cages pushing air directly over the classy and corsair h100i in the case, the temps were fairly good with a mild overclock, i sold that classy and the trooper now has 4 7970s in it so i cant tell you the temps exactly but it ran perfectly fine for 24/7 overclock use without a side fan. I think doing the front to back jetstream of air would be better than having air coming in from both sides just pushing itself around.
> 
> i also modded a window onto my trooper so i cant use side fans btw, would use em anyways due to the reason above.


Do you remember numbers? Mine will reach close to 80 C, max was 77/78 with my Stryker panel. Im asking to see if I should buy the side panel for the Trooper to put on my Stryker for the hot air to run away instead of linger.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Easy said than don not all 3570ks do 5GHz
> My 3570k won't go past 4.6GHz no matter what I do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's rather rare to get a 3570k that will do 5.0Ghz stable with reasonable voltage, and normal air/watercooling.


Yeah, I haven't tried but I doubt it would be able to handle that 24/7. Maybe it's time I set aside some money for a watercooling loop.

Could somebody give me a ballpark number of what I would need to spend to watercool two 780s and a cpu?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I haven't tried but I doubt it would be able to handle that 24/7. Maybe it's time I set aside some money for a watercooling loop.
> 
> Could somebody give me a ballpark number of what I would need to spend to watercool two 780s and a cpu?


at least 300$. here is a nice build log with the same case you have
http://www.overclock.net/t/1417692/build-log-crowbar-wc-fractal-arc-midi-r2/0_20


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I haven't tried but I doubt it would be able to handle that 24/7. Maybe it's time I set aside some money for a watercooling loop.
> 
> Could somebody give me a ballpark number of what I would need to spend to watercool two 780s and a cpu?


Szedged posted this 2 pages ( or more if you are on 10 posts a page) back...
Quote:


> a good cpu and 1 gpu loop can be relatively cheap if you do it right
> 
> 1x xspc cpu block, 49.99
> 1x EK 780 block, 110.99
> 1x optional backplate, 29.99
> 1x xspc dual bay res pump combo 59.99
> 1x xspc ex 360 radiator 59.95
> 8x xspc generic barb fittings, 1.99 each
> primochill tubing 6 feet adv lrt 16.50
> 2x 1 gallon distilled water from walmart, 2.00
> 
> total for that set up
> 
> 345.51
> 
> plus whatever fans you want, complete loop right there for under $400.


Add another ~110 for a second waterblock. & 5$ for a bottle of dead water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It's rather rare to get a 3570k that will do 5.0Ghz stable with reasonable voltage, and normal air/watercooling.


You are probably right... Either way, get your CPU OC as high as possible, every bit helps. I'm pushing 4.5 right now @ 1.3v (Delidded, CLU, water cooled) i'm only using two rads atm, 360 slim, and a 240 monsta.


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks skupples and lilchronic. This is definitely doable. Time to start saving!


----------



## koniu777

Sup guys I have couple questions, after selling my 780 classified I'm thinking about getting a reference model like the evga SC, are any of the voltage tools capable of holding voltage through a reboot or do the settings have to be applied every time I turn on the pc? Another question is, are all reference models guaranteed to have Samsung memory? Sold my classified because the memory wouldn't OC much.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

Guess what, more "benches" leaked...














The 290x IS a hot chip (93C with a simple OC) and its going to take an exotic cooling solution to keep temps checked!
Not going to be much 24/7 OC on air i believe...








Take it with a pinch of salt!








(Not going to disclose my source)









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Sup guys I have couple questions, after selling my 780 classified I'm thinking about getting a reference model like the evga SC, are any of the *voltage tools capable of holding voltage through a reboot or do the settings have to be applied every time I turn on the pc*? Another question is, are all reference models guaranteed to have Samsung memory? Sold my classified because the memory wouldn't OC much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Click "SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX" in my SIG and follow instructions inside!
Memory is a lottery too, you can never know if your chip´s memory controller is "friendly"...
I´ve seen elpida and sambung OCing good and bad...
Any trouble PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## anticommon

Just got this guy in the mail, and I don't know what to do. Keep is packaged until I find out if it'll be super-worth it to return and go 290X, or just open it and keep it (plus a bit of hoping for the best).

And I paid $600 for it, so I'd be getting like $575 back to put towards a 290X if I went that route.

Edit: Just a thought, but can anyone point me towards a comparison of Titan/Titan OC/780 OC (around ~1300mhz). Just something to compare against the 290x performance leaks.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail, and I don't know what to do. Keep is packaged until I find out if it'll be super-worth it to return and go 290X, or just open it and keep it (plus a bit of hoping for the best).
> 
> And I paid $600 for it, so I'd be getting like $575 back to put towards a 290X if I went that route.
> 
> Edit: Just a thought, but can anyone point me towards a comparison of Titan/Titan OC/780 OC (around ~1300mhz). Just something to compare against the 290x performance leaks.


It's going to be close. Nvidia will always be able to charge more $$$, so a price drop on the 780 may not happen. Still better drivers for 290x are sure to come.

Here is the best info I've seen on the 290x so far.

http://videocardz.com/46785/amd-radeon-r9-290x-performance-charts-emerge


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guess what, more "benches" leaked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 290x IS a hot chip (93C with a simple OC) and its going to take an exotic cooling solution to keep temps checked!
> Not going to be much 24/7 OC on air i believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it with a pinch of salt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not going to disclose my source)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I believe the fan profile that caused the 93C temp kept the fan at a low speed. So that 93c may not be accurate. I hope it is thought because a 780 price drop right now would annoy me, but it is best for the masses if it does happen. If a 790 comes in a $1k, then a $500-600 780 would make more sense. I don't think they could charge more than $1k for dual GPU gk110.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I believe the fan profile that caused the 93C temp kept the fan at a low speed. So that 93c may not be accurate. I hope it is thought because a 780 price drop right now would annoy me, but it is best for the masses if it does happen. If a 790 comes in a $1k, then a $500-600 780 would make more sense. I don't think they could charge more than $1k for dual GPU gk110.


When you do a review you have to check and double check everything! When something like that happens you just redo the tests because rends the entire "review" inaccurate because throttling may occour due to high temperatures, clocks go down and you got a dud in place of a review!
But still its a very hot chip, The 290x is a fast card indeed but i believe it´s true target is the 780 but every single "benchmark" out there is inaccurate and biased!
We´ll see as soon as we have here in the house benchmarks and Hilbert shows us his review in Guru3D!
Until then its just "wind"!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

no way bro, one 290x> four titans once mantle comes into play, duh.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no way bro, one 290x> four titans once mantle comes into play, duh.


Yeah i heard that! but you´re wrong! it takes *8 TITANS* not 4! You have to have a double computer! Mantle IS the future man! There´s nothing better!






















We´ll have console gaming on the PC! yeah!!!!
Sounds fun!!!!


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [quote name="koniu777" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/11280_20#post_20997987"]Sup guys I have couple questions, after selling my 780 classified I'm thinking about getting a reference model like the evga SC, are any of the *voltage tools capable of holding voltage through a reboot or do the settings have to be applied every time I turn on the pc*? Another question is, are all reference models guaranteed to have Samsung memory? Sold my classified because the memory wouldn't OC much. Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Click "SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX" in my SIG and follow instructions inside!Memory is a lottery too, you can never know if your chip´s memory controller is "friendly"...I´ve seen elpida and sambung OCing good and bad...Any trouble PM me!CheersEd[/QUOTE]

Sounds good, thx a lot for the info

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wermad

290X is powered by unicorn blood









Seriously, its so messy right now, I'm just getting out of the fray (and heated debates) for these 290X threads. Once the reviews officially come out, I'll check out 290X. Even the price is so obscured. Its anything from $499 to $799. Its got lots of exciting stuff but there's so much uncertainty right now. NDA was to lift on the 15th and that came and went. I'm guessing they're waiting to get closer to the BF4 launch (~30th-31st). But Amd is really lacking in information. They're tweets are just lame excuses (







).

Really looking forward to what the pcie crossfire will do. Hopefully if its a success, Nvidia will do this for their next gen cards


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> [quote name="anticommon" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/11290#post_20998337"]Just got this guy in the mail, and I don't know what to do. Keep is packaged until I find out if it'll be super-worth it to return and go 290X, or just open it and keep it (plus a bit of hoping for the best).And I paid $600 for it, so I'd be getting like $575 back to put towards a 290X if I went that route.Edit: Just a thought, but can anyone point me towards a comparison of Titan/Titan OC/780 OC (around ~1300mhz). Just something to compare against the 290x performance leaks.


It's[/URL] going to be close. Nvidia will always be able to charge more $$$, so a price drop on the 780 may not happen. Still better drivers for 290x are sure to come. Here is the best info I've seen on the 290x so far. http://videocardz.com/46785/amd-radeon-r9-290x-performance-charts-emerge[/QUOTE]

Nvm quoted wrong person

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail, and I don't know what to do. Keep is packaged until I find out if it'll be super-worth it to return and go 290X, or just open it and keep it (plus a bit of hoping for the best).
> 
> And I paid $600 for it, so I'd be getting like $575 back to put towards a 290X if I went that route.
> 
> Edit: Just a thought, but can anyone point me towards a comparison of Titan/Titan OC/780 OC (around ~1300mhz). Just something to compare against the 290x performance leaks.


I'd buy it from you for 600$, i'm tired of waiting on amd.


----------



## skupples

I just heard UK vendors are being told it will be ~550 euro.


----------



## wermad

My guess, $699 usd for the 290X non-BF4 and $549-599 usd for the 290 (non-X).


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I'd buy it from you for 600$, i'm tired of waiting on amd.


If I go with a 290x then sure








It'd be easier than RMA anyways....


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I haven't tried but I doubt it would be able to handle that 24/7. Maybe it's time I set aside some money for a watercooling loop.
> 
> Could somebody give me a ballpark number of what I would need to spend to watercool two 780s and a cpu?


$1k


----------



## KarateF22

Just a thought for when I install water cooling in the future, would it be a good idea to use MSI Afterburner's Automatic Profile management to use stock clocks/auto voltage in 2d and the 1.3V + max clocks in 3d? Would help prevent excess wear when not under load, I would think... but I am not entirely sure if it would work that way.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> $1k


What?

$200 for Rad + cpu block + res
$20 tubing
$20-40 fans
$0-50 zip ties/fittings
$160 2x 780 blocks

Depending what you get I'd say $350-450


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My guess, $699 usd for the 290X non-BF4 and $549-599 usd for the 290 (non-X).


That sounds logical. I got my 780 FTW for $575 so I'd be comfortable with a 290x at $700, but if it was $600 I might get some buyers remorse (but probably not since I need my GPU to be OS X compatible, and the 780 is).


----------



## Clexzor

Hey guys needing some advice/help if anyone can do so.

Rescently starting having an issue with my 780;s in battlefield 3 a lot of times the gpu usage is staying under or around 50% and only spiking on high explosions...it used to run 99% on both cards yielding in optimal fps at 1440p 120hz now its being weird I have reflashed both cards to the rev3 acx to make sure. Have redone driivers/sweeper and even redid windows 8 could I have borked one of my cards or something..

But weird thing is in guild wars 2 it seems to run fine and also in Fire strike 3d mark it hitsd 99% usage with no problems and gets scores int he 17k range????









as you can see in my rig I should have 00000 bottlenecks


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys quick question...

ATM, my GTX 780 SLI is clocked at

1188.9Mhz clock
3193Mhz mem
+38mv

stock BIOS stable

Do you think i should ever bother selling my current cards and switching over to the classified?

Cheers


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> $1k


Your number is totally incorrect imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> What?
> 
> $200 for Rad + cpu block + res
> $20 tubing
> $20-40 fans
> $0-50 zip ties/fittings
> $160 2x 780 blocks
> 
> Depending what you get I'd say $350-450


It should be a little more since hes getting 2x block. Should be 100-160 per card. Totaling 200-320 just for the 780 blocks itself. About 260 for a watercooling kit which include 360 rad -cpu block - pump - res - fittings (for res & rad) - fans. Drop another 50ish for different fittings or/and graphic card fitting. Tubing is cheap so let say 30 buck. $3 for coolant (distill water







)

Thats totaling around $663. So around 700 is what you probably need for a full loop with 2 card. Of course if your card already has the waterblock then the loop is MUCH cheaper.

Below are the kit I was talking about.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137&id=6KVCBIqP&mv_pc=2429


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey guys needing some advice/help if anyone can do so.
> 
> Rescently starting having an issue with my 780;s in battlefield 3 a lot of times the gpu usage is staying under or around 50% and only spiking on high explosions...it used to run 99% on both cards yielding in optimal fps at 1440p 120hz now its being weird I have reflashed both cards to the rev3 acx to make sure. Have redone driivers/sweeper and even redid windows 8 could I have borked one of my cards or something..
> 
> But weird thing is in guild wars 2 it seems to run fine and also in Fire strike 3d mark it hitsd 99% usage with no problems and gets scores int he 17k range????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see in my rig I should have 00000 bottlenecks


I see that you said you did clean drivers, but did you try different drivers? Did you happen to switch to the BF4 drivers, then not go back to w/e you were using before?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys quick question...
> 
> ATM, my GTX 780 SLI is clocked at
> 
> 1188.9Mhz clock
> 3193Mhz mem
> +38mv
> 
> stock BIOS stable
> 
> Do you think i should ever bother selling my current cards and switching over to the classified?
> 
> Cheers


Unless you are a bencher or game above 1080p and need to squeeze every last bit of fps....I can game at 1215mhz but only game on stock clocks because there is not game than my rig cant run at ultra settings,then again i game on a 1080p tv....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Unless you are a bencher or game above 1080p and need to squeeze every last bit of fps....I can game at 1215mhz but only game on stock clocks because there is not game than my rig cant run at ultra settings,then again i game on a 1080p tv....


I run my cards on stock as well except for when benching, I don't even keep precision or any of them type of programs running.. It feels like such a waste with all this water cooling I got going on.. I mainly water cool for the noise reduction


----------



## skupples

I normally game at the lowest point of power consumption possible. While still maintaining perfect performance of course.


----------



## ProjectZero

Cheers guys, just wanted to see other peoples opinion... i just checked the guru3d review of the classified and found it kinda of underwhelming if you don't get EVbot... an extra 100 Mhz clock and 200 Mhz mem... guess i'll stick with my current cards all my games run at 75fps (with adaptive vsync) perfectly fine so i'm happy


----------



## Koniakki

Meanwhile elsewhere....









AMD R9-290X --- 59.5



Palit GTX 780 Jetstream --- 79


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I run my cards on stock as well except for when benching, I don't even keep precision or any of them type of programs running.. It feels like such a waste with all this water cooling I got going on.. I mainly water cool for the noise reduction


I still use precision on,guess its just a habit....Glad i went with a custom loop because the noise of my 780's was quite load,nothing beats a custom loop i will agree with you on the noise reduction,mostly keep my fans between 1000-1100 rpms depending on the games and it still doesnt pass 55c....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I normally game at the lowest point of power consumption possible. While still maintaining perfect performance of course.


^^^^ This right here,just curious can i downclock my voltage on these cards using stock bios....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Cheers guys, just wanted to see other peoples opinion... i just checked the guru3d review of the classified and found it kinda of underwhelming if you don't get EVbot... an extra 100 Mhz clock and 200 Mhz mem... guess i'll stick with my current cards all my games run at 75fps (with adaptive vsync) perfectly fine so i'm happy


I mostly use vsync which lower temps to the low/high 30's,only games like tomb raider,metro LL and a few other games that i dont use it on,ohh also crysis 3....


----------



## Maximus Knight

Oh no, these posts above ^ make me feel stupid for selling my 780 for a 770 Classified..but hey I don't have the time to game much :'( lol


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Meanwhile elsewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD R9-290X --- 59.5
> 
> 
> 
> Palit GTX 780 Jetstream --- 79


If that is true... then da hell... they can't blame this on CPU bottleneck since mantle is supposedly there to stop CPU bottlenecks...

I was hoping for AMD to have a card to be on par with GTX 780 so that 780 will get a price drop then a third one shall be MINE!!!!! I'm seriously hoping those SS are fake...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I mostly use vsync which lower temps to the low/high 30's,only games like tomb raider,metro LL and a few other games that i dont use it on,ohh also crysis 3....


lol hows that new rig treating you? Mine runs at high 40s and low 50s now with or without vsync...


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> If that is true... then da hell... they can't blame this on CPU bottleneck since mantle is supposedly there to stop CPU bottlenecks...
> 
> I was hoping for AMD to have a card to be on par with GTX 780 so that 780 will get a price drop then a third one shall be MINE!!!!! I'm seriously hoping those SS are fake...
> lol hows that new rig treating you? Mine runs at high 40s and low 50s now with or without vsync...


You went with the Ivy-e 4 core I see. I have been going back and forth with what CPU to get but I want to get a 6 core for various reasons. But then again the 4770k is not bad and I love the G1 sniper 5 board and how it supports so many sata 6 ports. It is a hard decision to make but I need a new mobo anyway. Waiting for the Asus Rampage IV Black edition to come out and see how that does.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> If that is true... then da hell... they can't blame this on CPU bottleneck since mantle is supposedly there to stop CPU bottlenecks...
> 
> I was hoping for AMD to have a card to be on par with GTX 780 so that 780 will get a price drop then a third one shall be MINE!!!!! I'm seriously hoping those SS are fake...
> lol hows that new rig treating you? Mine runs at high 40s and low 50s now with or without vsync...


Cant complain,which I had gone custom cooling b4 now....I do get in the low 50's when the weather gets above 35c,and in the mid 40's with bf3 without vsync but fans at 1400/1500 rpm....


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> You went with the Ivy-e 4 core I see. I have been going back and forth with what CPU to get but I want to get a 6 core for various reasons. But then again the 4770k is not bad and I love the G1 sniper 5 board and how it supports so many sata 6 ports. It is a hard decision to make but I need a new mobo anyway. Waiting for the Asus Rampage IV Black edition to come out and see how that does.


If you're only going to use 1 GPU, i wouldn't recommend X79, only reason i went for it is because i wanted x16 x16 (that and the fact that the MIVE-Z i bought was screwed and i needed a new mobo and couldn't find one i want for 2700k).

Does depend on what you are doing though, if you truly need the 6 cores the probably wait for the X99 due out next year... i think Q3 (?) not sure...


----------



## KarateF22

Is there any way to have the card automatically drop voltages when exceeding 1.212V via soft mod when not in use, similar to when not using a soft mod, or does it have to be done manually?


----------



## NRD

I recently dropped close to $1000 Canadian on a GPU only loop, by the time I paid for shipping from multiple purchases. Plus I also bought a second pump and more tubing and fittings and a filter to make a flush loop to flush my rad out before building my loop. So I would say it can vary greatly on what parts you want and how you want your loop to look/perform, as well as if you want to build a flush loop as well.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Is there any way to have the card automatically drop voltages when exceeding 1.212V via soft mod when not in use, similar to when not using a soft mod, or does it have to be done manually?


Hmm... did you enable K-Boost? Because normally the cards will drop to idle voltage if they are in idle...


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hmm... did you enable K-Boost? Because normally the cards will drop to idle voltage if they are in idle...


Setting voltage above 1.212V mandates manual voltage values via MSI rather than offset, last time I checked.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> If that is true... then da hell... they can't blame this on CPU bottleneck since mantle is supposedly there to stop CPU bottlenecks......


Just for R9-290X's defense my run was @1280/1775 and I assume the R9-290X was at 1Ghz and pre-mature drivers...

But even then, its a 30% difference. Also almost all "leaked" benchmarks/reviews put the R9-290X about as fast as the Titan.

But then again many custom 780's already come as fast as a Titan out of the box... Hmm..


----------



## szeged

it was also on 1600x900 for the 290x ??


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it was also on 1600x900 for the 290x ??


800x640


----------



## szeged

the hell lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Welp, got the EVGA ACX all boxed up and ready to send back for a full refund courtesy of their forum rep. I had some "interesting" issues and tho it's over 4 months old, they're taking it back. Even sent me a prepaid label. Lost out on $4 shipping though. That really grinds my gears!









It'll probably be the 2nd week of November before I get the $, so that'll give me "hopefully" enough time to see what AMD's got cookin'. This whole Mantle situation has really got me interested. But little stuff like that Valley benchmark or 3DMark scoring so much lower than expected leads me to believe AMD's still got issues w/ consistently performing.

Oh and I'll def be waiting for Asus' DC2. No way that blower's going in my tower. Not to mention that ridiculous "backplate" or whatever it's called.


----------



## Gabkicks

he DC2 is a pretty damn good cooler. I'm happy with it, but just disappointed with the inability to oc ram :/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Meanwhile elsewhere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD R9-290X --- 59.5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palit GTX 780 Jetstream --- 79
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL... I truly hope that is /troll status... It's below 60fps in a windowed resolution...

Those backplate clips' remind me of Xbox360 x-clips, thus give me nightmares.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, if I go 780, that will be a point of sadness. Is it a for sure thing that Asus has switched over to Elpida?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just for R9-290X's defense my run was @1280/1775 and I assume the R9-290X was at 1Ghz and pre-mature drivers...
> 
> But even then, its a 30% difference. Also almost all "leaked" benchmarks/reviews put the R9-290X about as fast as the Titan.
> 
> But then again many custom 780's already come as fast as a Titan out of the box... Hmm..


Memory OC is very important in Valley despite not helping much in most games.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it was also on 1600x900 for the 290x ??


As shown in the photo it seems so. It the Extreme setting which by default is windowed 1600x900.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> LOL... I truly hope that is /troll status... It's below 60fps in a windowed resolution.....


lol skupples! Just for fun/comparison but the test was done with Extreme preset which by default is windowed 1600x900 as said before.

They select Extreme , so I just too selected the Extreme. Both benchmarks were run on the same preset.

I'm not saying this is a fair comparison and tbh I could care less.









I do have a few tweaks on my system tho, but none the less a score is a score.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Memory OC is very important in Valley despite not helping much in most games.


In case you are referring to my previous posted screenshots, that's Heaven 4.0 not Valley.


----------



## max883

GTX 780 owners how are your temps?

I run My Evga 780s in SLi at 1230.mhz GPU. 7000.MEM. 1.187v. Idle topp card 26.c botom card 24.c Topp card maxes out on 41.c botom card maxes at 39.c







Water cooled


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> GTX 780 owners how are your temps?
> 
> I run My Evga 780s in SLi at 1230.mhz GPU. 7000.MEM. 1.187v. Idle topp card 26.c botom card 24.c Topp card maxes out on 41.c botom card maxes at 39.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water cooled


That is nice temp, i have 22C idle both cards, and about 42-44C load, how many radiators you have and what gpu blocks, i have ek-fc titan blocks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> That is nice temp, i have 22C idle both cards, and about 42-44C load, how many radiators you have and what gpu blocks, i have ek-fc titan blocks.


funny how your GPU can idle at 22c and 42-44c a load. mine idle at 26c and full load never goes above 39c









How this thread have been dois in the past two days . yeah i have been off , now work my (_v_) off lol







, . I'm going to try to keep up for now on, winter is almost here so need to prepare for it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> winter is almost here so need to prepare for it.


Me too. Need to buy more sunscreen!









</3 East Coast weather.


----------



## KarateF22

Kinda curious, once you get water cooling installed the fan profile function in msi afterburner and precision x obviously does nothing, right?

Just asking these questions because I will be switching to water cooled soon (tm) using the EK titan block and just trying to figure out all the little things that will be different.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> GTX 780 owners how are your temps?
> 
> I run My Evga 780s in SLi at 1230.mhz GPU. 7000.MEM. 1.187v. Idle topp card 26.c botom card 24.c Topp card maxes out on 41.c botom card maxes at 39.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water cooled


One 780 and temps almost never go above 65'C. Although I use aggressive fan curve. Up to 70-80% while gaming. I'm pretty much noise tolerant.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Kinda curious, once you get water cooling installed the fan profile function in msi afterburner and precision x obviously does nothing, right?
> 
> Just asking these questions because I will be switching to water cooled soon (tm) using the EK titan block and just trying to figure out all the little things that will be different.


Isn't it better to discover them your self...? More fun/suprises/enjoyment to you...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Kinda curious, once you get water cooling installed the fan profile function in msi afterburner and precision x obviously does nothing, right?
> 
> Just asking these questions because I will be switching to water cooled soon (tm) using the EK titan block and just trying to figure out all the little things that will be different.


it does, if you bump the fan up it should spin the fan in the stock cooler, place it on your desk and watch the magic


----------



## GhostDog99

my temps for my cards are idle 36C-34c load temps are 46c - 44c
clocks are 1267/7000 @ 1.2v room temp is 28C- 29c it is hot here ):


----------



## max883

I only use one XSPC 360.rad with XSPC pumphouse. all 3 fans set on silent







800.rpm

for my GPUs i use Heatkiller blocks







used MX-4.

for my cpu i use H-80i with i7-4770K delided and used CLU, 4.5.ghz.

I use i tiny HTPC case so i only use the XSPC for the GPUs and its perfekt










Old pic!! but now theres 2x GTX 780















and a Corsair 1200i and Asus Maximus mainboard









Its i litle bit biger then the old Playstation 3


----------



## lilchronic

hey guys i just bought a 780 sc acx and was looking at water block's
...what are you'r thoughts on this block http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_999&products_id=37735

or should i just get the ek-fc titan se
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38211


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guys i just bought a 780 sc acx and was looking at water block's
> ...what are you'r thoughts on this block http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_999&products_id=37735
> 
> or should i just get the ek-fc titan se
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38211


http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

use that as a reference point, its for the titan blocks, but the titan blocks are the same blocks for the 780s.

xspc/EK blocks lead the pack, all the others are good to mediocre, with the swiftech block coming in last(imo)


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Welp, got the EVGA ACX all boxed up and ready to send back for a full refund courtesy of their forum rep. I had some "interesting" issues and tho it's over 4 months old, they're taking it back. Even sent me a prepaid label. Lost out on $4 shipping though. That really grinds my gears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably be the 2nd week of November before I get the $, so that'll give me "hopefully" enough time to see what AMD's got cookin'. This whole Mantle situation has really got me interested. But little stuff like that Valley benchmark or 3DMark scoring so much lower than expected leads me to believe AMD's still got issues w/ consistently performing.
> 
> Oh and I'll def be waiting for Asus' DC2. No way that blower's going in my tower. Not to mention that ridiculous "backplate" or whatever it's called.


What happened with your card? I am thinking I may need to send one of mine back for coil whine and also a weird issue with the HDMI losing signal sometimes or when I plug my Apple cinema display in the DP port it will flicker sometimes and then unplugging it the HDMI port will act like it is not working and that display is black so I have to unplug it and plug back in. My other card had a DP port issue as well with going fuzzy here and there and needing a restart.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guys i just bought a 780 sc acx and was looking at water block's
> ...what are you'r thoughts on this block http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_999&products_id=37735
> 
> or should i just get the ek-fc titan se
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38211


I would get the EK water block, from the reviews I have read it is arguably the best at keeping your VRM's cooled. This becomes even more important than vcore temps under extreme overclocks as the VRM is usually the thing that blows at extreme voltages, rather than the core.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> use that as a reference point, its for the titan blocks, but the titan blocks are the same blocks for the 780s.
> 
> xspc/EK blocks lead the pack, all the others are good to mediocre, with the swiftech block coming in last(imo)


thanks









..... i dont really like the looks of the ek-fc titan se









really wish they had a block like this for the 780 sc acx
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21270/ex-blc-1529/EK_ASUS_GeForce_780_GTX_DCII_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC780_GTX_DCII_-_Nickel.html?tl=g30c311s1996


----------



## szeged

i personally love the titan SE block lol, one of my favorites from EK in a while.

how about http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18734/ex-blc-1417/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g30c311s1879

full acetal top, idk if you prefer that or not.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i personally love the titan SE block lol, one of my favorites from EK in a while.
> 
> how about http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18734/ex-blc-1417/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g30c311s1879
> 
> full acetal top, idk if you prefer that or not.


yeah i just ordered that, but didnt get the nickle plated one .

on my 670's i have a nickle water block and copper block and the copper block keeps my second card cooler than the first card which is nickle.....
second card is always cooler and about 1-2c cooler. also second card is running 1.212v while the first is at 1.162v ???

edit:
670 temps
670's
first card nickle waterblock - idle temps 29c, full load 47c - ambient temp is 30c
second card copper waterblock - idle temps 28c, full load 45c - ambient temp 30c


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> As shown in the photo it seems so. It the Extreme setting which by default is windowed 1600x900.
> lol skupples! Just for fun/comparison but the test was done with Extreme preset which by default is windowed 1600x900 as said before.
> 
> They select Extreme , so I just too selected the Extreme. Both benchmarks were run on the same preset.
> 
> I'm not saying this is a fair comparison and tbh I could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a few tweaks on my system tho, but none the less a score is a score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you are referring to my previous posted screenshots, that's Heaven 4.0 not Valley.


np! Strange. Heaven does that to me (run in 1600x900 windowed) as extreme preset, though valley doesn't.


----------



## Artistar

I've got a Zotac GTX 780 AMP edition, which will presently only give me 30 FPS : seems like it's locked. I ran Heaven and 3D Mark 11 and it seemed like it was try to give me more but some lock just wouldn't let go higher. Anybody know a solution please? Thank you.


----------



## strykerr1

does the rrby tool work with afterburner 15 beta?


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> I only use one XSPC 360.rad with XSPC pumphouse. all 3 fans set on silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800.rpm
> 
> for my GPUs i use Heatkiller blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used MX-4.
> 
> for my cpu i use H-80i with i7-4770K delided and used CLU, 4.5.ghz.
> 
> I use i tiny HTPC case so i only use the XSPC for the GPUs and its perfekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic!! but now theres 2x GTX 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Corsair 1200i and Asus Maximus mainboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its i litle bit biger then the old Playstation 3


Dang man that is so damn cool looking, So small yet so effective.

I would really like to see a pic of it with both 780's in there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> does the rrby tool work with afterburner 15 beta?


No offense to Rbby... I would go with the Zawarudo tool, that can be found here


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i just ordered that, but didnt get the nickle plated one .
> 
> on my 670's i have a nickle water block and copper block and the copper block keeps my second card cooler than the first card which is nickle.....
> second card is always cooler and about 1-2c cooler. also second card is running 1.212v while the first is at 1.162v ???
> 
> edit:
> 670 temps
> 670's
> first card nickle waterblock - idle temps 29c, full load 47c - ambient temp is 30c
> second card copper waterblock - idle temps 28c, full load 45c - ambient temp 30c


That has nothing to do with nickel or copper mate

I have to my 780s with 2 copper block at the same room tamp as you
And my cards have the same temps as yours

And I have 2 680s with nickel blocks with the same temps too

The second card is cooler because it is not Being used like the first card is


----------



## strykerr1

Does the z tool work like rbbys? I am using skynets awesome bios but using his max voltage I am only seeing 57c and I'm at 1319 and I want to push it further to get a good baseline. So i can see how much more a water block for my card will perform.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> That has nothing to do with nickel or copper mate
> 
> I have to my 780s with 2 copper block at the same room tamp as you
> And my cards have the same temps as yours
> 
> And I have 2 680s with nickel blocks with the same temps too
> 
> The second card is cooler because it is not Being used like the first card is


yeah thats what i kinda thought, but i went with the copper anyway cause its better than nickle

......now if was silver id go for that over copper


----------



## anticommon

Hey do any of you guys know of a good (cheap) block/universal block compatible with the 780 classified? The ACX cooler just isn't cutting it, and I'm not sure if I have room to put on a standalone 120mm closed loop block.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Well this kinda sucks. Nvidia announced their holiday bundle. Buy a 770/780/Titan from Oct 28-Nov26th and get Batman Arkham Origins, Splinter Cell Blacklist, and Assassin's Creed IV... Gotta be kidding me, missed it by a month. Wonder if I can bug them about it and get AssCreed and SC lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Does the z tool work like rbbys? I am using skynets awesome bios but using his max voltage I am only seeing 57c and I'm at 1319 and I want to push it further to get a good baseline. So i can see how much more a water block for my card will perform.


I have never actually used the tool as i did it manually before he released the tool... It will allow you more then enough voltage on the AB slider.

nickel blocks are normally only nickel plated, not solid nickel... Though, tests show it does make a small impact on performance.


----------



## wot

So guys I finally managed to get my 780s running at 1200/3300 at 1.21v after 10th vbios flash.
Quick pic for the club










Now I need 2x ek titan se blocks


----------



## the_real_7

Hey Guys guess Im joying this club after trading my titan GTX with a ek block and some cash for two new in the boxes EVGA 780 GTX cards , Now problem is Im have to keep em air since I'm running a XSPC RX360 and and I have no more room in My HAF X for more rad space , and I don't wanna flush my 3770k with hot warm water. is there a modded bios i can use so i can keep my gpu at 1201v with power target at slider at 106 and not throttle pass 80c ?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Welp, got the EVGA ACX all boxed up and ready to send back for a full refund courtesy of their forum rep. I had some "interesting" issues and tho it's over 4 months old, they're taking it back. Even sent me a prepaid label. Lost out on $4 shipping though. That really grinds my gears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened with your card? I am thinking I may need to send one of mine back for coil whine and also a weird issue with the HDMI losing signal sometimes or when I plug my Apple cinema display in the DP port it will flicker sometimes and then unplugging it the HDMI port will act like it is not working and that display is black so I have to unplug it and plug back in. My other card had a DP port issue as well with going fuzzy here and there and needing a restart.
Click to expand...

Crashed in TR so I called EVGA support and the rep told me that was normal for OCed cards. His solution was to downclock, lol. I was all set to call back and RMA if it happened again, but a fellow OCNer recommended swapping out the TIM first. What I found was a die w/ less than 30% paste coverage. It looked like someone put a 1/2 a bb in the corner and hoped for the best. This resolved my issue in TR, but I got it in my head that perhaps I'm going to be punished in a few months and the whole thing will fry...or something.

I'm really glad to be rid of that bastard too. It was way too hot and loud for my tastes. I saw it hit 79C @ stock clocks and nearly 70% fan. While, that may not be a big deal for some, I like my rig quiet...and cold. For the same $, I could snag an Asus w/ the DC2 that's cooler and quieter according to hardwarecanucks, xbit labs (i think), and some other site (can't remember). Or perhaps try out the new Radeon if that comes out in the next 3 weeks.

Going to suck playing Battlefield 4 on the HD 4600, but it sure is damn nifty to have that onboard GPU to fall back on instead of my old 6200 w/ turbo cache.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Crashed in TR so I called EVGA support and the rep told me that was normal for OCed cards. His solution was to downclock, lol. I was all set to call back and RMA if it happened again, but a fellow OCNer recommended swapping out the TIM first. What I found was a die w/ less than 30% paste coverage. It looked like someone put a 1/2 a bb in the corner and hoped for the best. This resolved my issue in TR, but I got it in my head that perhaps I'm going to be punished in a few months and the whole thing will fry...or something.


So... you RMA'd a card that was perfectly fine... lmao.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> So... you RMA'd a card that was perfectly fine... lmao.


No he RMA's a card that was not put together properly and found one problem that could be fixed but who knows what other issues will crop up. He did the right thing and that is why EVGA refunded him.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks Topgearfan!


----------



## Thoth420

Kind of makes me wanna check the TIM on mine...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Kind of makes me wanna check the TIM on mine...


Same here. But I never go above 65-68'[email protected] anyway..


----------



## satsun

I have a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, I recently flashed to skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2.rom in an attempt to overcome issues with the card not holding clocks unless I had the card's boost button enabled.

I flashed the card in windows using "--protect off" and then "-4 -5 -6 skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2.rom" and, when my computer posts, the video card shows that it is flashed with the modified BIOS. I now have more control over the card (I can OC it better) but I still need to have the boost button pressed for the card to function properly and I lost the fan speed (tachometer) a couple weeks ago while on the stock BIOS and have not been able to see the fan speed since. I think that the fan just runs 100% constantly because I can hear it ramp up at some point after turning on the computer. I am also unable to control the fan speed manually. I have cleaned and re-installed drivers (331.40) but still no luck on getting this card to act 100% good. Also, when I OC, the memory clocks up and holds but the core clock sits at 1097 and then only goes up higher when a game is demanding it.

Any ideas? Should I make a boot key and reflash in DOS? I've flashed the card with the boost button in both positions.

I'm in Windows 8.1 with an i7-950 and X58A-UD3R motherboard.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satsun*
> 
> I have a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, I recently flashed to skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2.rom in an attempt to overcome issues with the card not holding clocks unless I had the card's boost button enabled.
> 
> I flashed the card in windows using "--protect off" and then "-4 -5 -6 skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2.rom" and, when my computer posts, the video card shows that it is flashed with the modified BIOS. I now have more control over the card (I can OC it better) but I still need to have the boost button pressed for the card to function properly and I lost the fan speed (tachometer) a couple weeks ago while on the stock BIOS and have not been able to see the fan speed since. I think that the fan just runs 100% constantly because I can hear it ramp up at some point after turning on the computer. I am also unable to control the fan speed manually. I have cleaned and re-installed drivers (331.40) but still no luck on getting this card to act 100% good. Also, when I OC, the memory clocks up and holds but the core clock sits at 1097 and then only goes up higher when a game is demanding it.
> 
> Any ideas? Should I make a boot key and reflash in DOS? I've flashed the card with the boost button in both positions.
> 
> I'm in Windows 8.1 with an i7-950 and X58A-UD3R motherboard.


friendly advice. return it , this is the best thing you going to do. no matter what bios you going to flash even if your GPU come out with the new bios revision. The only safe wait and not loose clock's while playing it not to OC that GPU too high , this is it. I think we only have 3 members here with HOF , last was *killer344*, after a damn change Nv drivers his GPU never come out back to live it's just simple DIED no reason. WHT swap a NV drivers kill a GPU? yup it just happen. ask him he may give you a better input. He used to own it, but no anymore. and I hope for your good sake do the same if you can or while you have the time.

*PS: skyn3t no longer support HOF GPU bios I will be take down tonight - 10/17/13 Thursday 11:46 PM. until Galaxy come with the fix and post they REAL report what cause the GPU to ack like that. and if you have any question just PM I will be right here.*


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> friendly advice. return it , this is the best thing you going to do. no matter what bios you going to flash even if your GPU come out with the new bios revision. The only safe wait and not loose clock's while playing it not to OC that GPU too high , this is it. I think we only have 3 members here with HOF , last was killer, after a damn change Nv drivers his GPU never come out back to live it's just simple DIED no reason. WHT swap a NV drivers kill a GPU? yup it just happen. ask him he may give you a better input. He used to own it, but no anymore. and I hope you your good sake do the same if you can or while you have the time.
> 
> *PS: skyn3t no longer support HOF GPU bios will be take down tonight - Thursday 11:46 PM. until Galaxy come with the fix and post they REAL report what cause the GPU to ack like that. and if you have any question just PM I will be right here.*


I've still got mine on stock BIOS and my modest OC. I'm not pushing any further until we hear back from Galaxy about the issues, but mine's still going strong.

Besides. I can't return it for anything other than a replacement, Newegg GPU policy. Cannot be returned for a refund, only replaced if defective. Should it come down to it and I do run into issues and CAN get a refund, I'll switch to the Classy, but for now, I'm still good with my HOF


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satsun*
> 
> I have a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF, I recently flashed to skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2.rom in an attempt to overcome issues with the card not holding clocks unless I had the card's boost button enabled.
> 
> I flashed the card in windows using "--protect off" and then "-4 -5 -6 skyn3t-HOF-3A-rev2.rom" and, when my computer posts, the video card shows that it is flashed with the modified BIOS....


Just a small observation. You forgot to mention if right after the flashing was complete on the sane command, did you use the "--protecton" command to enable the protection again?

I know it not entirely connected to its "problem" but just saying. Better safe than sorry.

*P.S:* Also guys what are the *average* clocks for a [email protected]? Around 1241/1254Mhz? Or even more? 1280Mhz?

*Edited:* skyn3t was helpful enough and provided me with the answer. Thanks buddy.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just a small observation. You forgot to mention if right after the flashing was complete on the sane command, did you use the "--protecton" command to enable the protection again?
> 
> I know it not entirely connected to its "problem" but just saying. Better safe than sorry.


I know you are try to help, but in this case "I mean in this case" it doesn't even matter.


----------



## skyn3t

Koniakki , where that F are you come here let me







you lol no swag and no **** LOL +Rep


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Koniakki , where that F are you come here let me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lol no swag and no **** LOL +Rep


lol buddy! Can you all feel the love from skyn3t!?!









No problem man. We are all in this together. And to those who don't know we are talking about tweaking with the 780 bios.


----------



## wermad




----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah thats what i kinda thought, but i went with the copper anyway cause its better than nickle
> 
> ......now if was silver id go for that over copper


Lol mate there is no better they are both the same it is all down
To Personal preference and what will go best in with your rig


----------



## untitled

I just updated to Windows 8.1, and now my games have a '3-D effect' and it says "this application is not supported by Nvidia Corp" and for some reason my computer says I'm connected to the internet, but every program I have can't get on the internet EXCEPT Waterfox for some reason (Things like Steam and Chrome can't connect)

How weird... Maybe I should have waited...


----------



## skyn3t

Holly cow why you not mentioned it earlier. Im on 98% ¥÷> ¥₩<{₩¥>% ₩£₩₩£% £% ¥=}[=£¤`~% ¥÷<> you


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a question for the water cooling folks,whats your D5 pump setting and is there a difference between 3-5 noticable in temps....


----------



## EinZerstorer

gpuz validation ?

lol that's cute.

here you go fellas.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question for the water cooling folks,whats your D5 pump setting and is there a difference between 3-5 noticable in temps....


Better question for the wc thread. But, I kept mine at 4 as that seems to be the best compromise between noise and performance. Honestly, I sold mine since I found it tool loud and went back to the DDC 3.2. I know the wc thread has a bunch of D5 fans that can better answer your question


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Hey do any of you guys know of a good (cheap) block/universal block compatible with the 780 classified? The ACX cooler just isn't cutting it, and I'm not sure if I have room to put on a standalone 120mm closed loop block.


I have used ek supremacy on mine old hd 7950s, it was pretty good, but you need one-two fans to cool vrms.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks Topgearfan!


No prob. Some people do not read entire posts to understand what is being said I guess. I got what you were saying right away. Just because you fixed one issue that should not have been an issue in the first place does not mean the rest of the card is ok. So you are not returning a perfectly good card. It is flawed. EVGA reps are smart enough to know that, and they have amazing service. I want to stick with them just for that reason alone.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I just updated to Windows 8.1, and now my games have a '3-D effect' and it says "this application is not supported by Nvidia Corp" and for some reason my computer says I'm connected to the internet, but every program I have can't get on the internet EXCEPT Waterfox for some reason (Things like Steam and Chrome can't connect)
> 
> How weird... Maybe I should have waited...


you should post this question in Sean Webster's installation guide to Win 8 in the hard drive section. May be some sort of firewall issue he knows about.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I just updated to Windows 8.1, and now my games have a '3-D effect' and it says "this application is not supported by Nvidia Corp" and for some reason my computer says I'm connected to the internet, but every program I have can't get on the internet EXCEPT Waterfox for some reason (Things like Steam and Chrome can't connect)
> 
> How weird... Maybe I should have waited...


look here my HTPC failed the win 8.1 installation. In my RiG the installation was perfect it took long time but everything is fine here.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Lol mate there is no better they are both the same it is all down
> To Personal preference and what will go best in with your rig


agreed with the personal preference but it goes like this........ silver ,copper, nickle. you may not see a difference in temps but its scientifically proven copper is a better conductor than nickle


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question for the water cooling folks,whats your D5 pump setting and is there a difference between 3-5 noticable in temps....


I have my D5 at 5 all the time I can't hear the pump
So I just run the high setting


----------



## skyn3t

any DC II owner around?


----------



## sdmf74

How are you guys updating to 8.1? when I check windows update it says there are none


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> How are you guys updating to 8.1? when I check windows update it says there are none


just go here








http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/download-shop

and *Get Windows 8.1*


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just go here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/download-shop
> 
> and *Get Windows 8.1*


Is 8.1 worth it if ur on 7?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Is 8.1 worth it if ur on 7?


Here you find all the answers

Dang I think I have to go back and support HOF again lol, Any HOF owner around


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Better question for the wc thread. But, I kept mine at 4 as that seems to be the best compromise between noise and performance. Honestly, I sold mine since I found it tool loud and went back to the DDC 3.2. I know the wc thread has a bunch of D5 fans that can better answer your question


Just glad mine isn't loud....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I have my D5 at 5 all the time I can't hear the pump
> So I just run the high setting


Same here i have mine on the stock settings which is 5,its not loud just wondering if the settings can cause a temp difference....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just glad mine isn't loud....


Lol, saying DDC is better then D5 in the wc thread is like saying Amd is better then Nvidia in the Nvidia thread









Arguments for acoustics and performance goes either way. Both will point out how hot DDCs get and the others will say how bulky and rattly the D5 can get. I found the compact size and the performance of my MCP 35X works great for all my large and complex loops (not even using pwm







). Ok, enough







from me


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here you find all the answers
> 
> Dang I think I have to go back and support HOF again lol, Any HOF owner around


I meant for you personally


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, saying DDC is better then D5 in the wc thread is like saying Amd is better then Nvidia in the Nvidia thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguments for acoustics and performance goes either way. Both will point out how hot DDCs get and the others will say how bulky and rattly the D5 can get. I found the compact size and the performance of my MCP 35X works great for all my large and complex loops (not even using pwm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Ok, enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from me


I think that are both good pump and can't really go wrong with ether one
I just like the D5 look more with bitspower Mod kit


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just go here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/download-shop
> 
> and *Get Windows 8.1*


Right on I found it thanx skyn3t, I didnt even think about checkin the win store lol, never use it. I just figured they would push it through updates


----------



## amlett

Hi everyone.

I'm thinking about getting a 780 next week (waiting for a little price drop after AMD launch), and my options right now are Asus DC2, Gigabyte Windforce (refference PCB IIRC) and the refference. EVGA Claasy and Lightnings are very overpriced here in Spain. I'll put on the card an EK full block in the future.

Thinking about flashing skyn3t roms, which is the most interesting option right now? Should I go for refference PCB or DC2?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Artistar

Well, thanks for your help.......oh, wait a minute, that's right......you didn't.

As a subscribed thread, all I see is a Clique, so really won't be using this again.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here you find all the answers
> 
> Dang I think I have to go back and support HOF again lol, Any HOF owner around


You need the stock bios again?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> You need the stock bios again?


No, I need you to test another bios, can you ?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Poooooosibly. Not looking forward to maybe screwing up my card though. At least not until we have word from Galaxy about the issues. Either way I can't do anything until late this afternoon, about to head out the front door.


----------



## Razor 116

Power supply died yesterday. Computer just completely shut off an now only lasts 15-30 seconds before shutting of again. Tested it with only a HDD and drive connected, just as my WC components started arriving







. Got it exactly a year ago to the day. Was a recommended PSU from OCN on the 'faq-recommended-power-supplies' thread.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Power supply died yesterday. Computer just completely shut off an now only lasts 15-30 seconds before shutting of again. Tested it with only a HDD and drive connected, just as my WC components started arriving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got it exactly a year ago to the day. Was a recommended PSU from OCN on the 'faq-recommended-power-supplies' thread.


Any chance of RMA?


----------



## valkeriefire

Sorry about your PSU razor. I've seen some hot deals on rebranded XFX (same as seasonic X and corsair AX series). I got a gold 750w for $80AR and newegg had the 850w gold for $99AR 2 days ago. I'd get the best one you can afford.

@Skynet

Which of your vbios would you recommend for me? I'm running an air cooled EVGA FTW. Stock boost clock gets up to 1124mhz. It OCs to 1254 MHz on stock voltage and 7000 memory.

Thanks for your recommendation and time making these bios.


----------



## sena

Guys, how much voltage is safe for 24/7, and does custom bioses allows to run over 1.212V.

Thx in advance


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Any chance of RMA?


Yeah (3yr warranty), Already started the process through the Etailer. They'll send out a replacement after they test the one I'm sending them.


----------



## Uzanar

Woah, that came out of nowehere!
Nvidia will be releasing a GTX 780 *Ti*: http://videocardz.com/46955/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidias-latest-extreme-performance-graphics-card

What are your thoughts about this, guys?


----------



## strykerr1

its going to be a titan with a custom PCB option and they are going to discontinue the titan line o and charge you 1000.00 for it too.


----------



## superx51

It's the fastest card they have ever produced! Faster than the Titan wow. Suck it amd


----------



## satsun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> friendly advice. return it , this is the best thing you going to do. no matter what bios you going to flash even if your GPU come out with the new bios revision. The only safe wait and not loose clock's while playing it not to OC that GPU too high , this is it. I think we only have 3 members here with HOF , last was *killer344*, after a damn change Nv drivers his GPU never come out back to live it's just simple DIED no reason. WHT swap a NV drivers kill a GPU? yup it just happen. ask him he may give you a better input. He used to own it, but no anymore. and I hope for your good sake do the same if you can or while you have the time.
> 
> *PS: skyn3t no longer support HOF GPU bios I will be take down tonight - 10/17/13 Thursday 11:46 PM. until Galaxy come with the fix and post they REAL report what cause the GPU to ack like that. and if you have any question just PM I will be right here.*


Thanks for the reply.

I think it's too late to return it for something else. I'll return to the stock BIOS and wait for Galaxy to fix the issues with the card. I like the card and I hope that they'll resolve these problems so I'll give them a little more time before I get angry with them about lack of a resolution.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Woah, that came out of nowehere!
> Nvidia will be releasing a GTX 780 *Ti*: http://videocardz.com/46955/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidias-latest-extreme-performance-graphics-card
> 
> What are your thoughts about this, guys?


COME ON!! MY 780 ISN'T EVEN INSTALLED YET!!
If the price difference isn't ridiculous, I'm going to be stepping on up. I'm going to be upset if it is just outside of the step-up program.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> COME ON!! MY 780 ISN'T EVEN INSTALLED YET!!
> If the price difference isn't ridiculous, I'm going to be stepping on up. I'm going to be upset if it is just outside of the step-up program.


Anand is speculating $649. http://anandtech.com/show/7433/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti

If it's a Titan with 3GB and higher clocks then we're gonna have a problem with 780Ti owners. Do they post in the 780 club or the TItan club









Honestly though, hardware getting replaced before you get it out of the box has been the norm in the past for enthusiast hardware.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anand is speculating $649. http://anandtech.com/show/7433/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti
> 
> If it's a Titan with 3GB and higher clocks then we're gonna have a problem with 780Ti owners. Do they post in the 780 club or the TItan club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, hardware getting replaced before you get it out of the box has been the norm in the past for enthusiast hardware.


They'll form their own club







. Haha, I'm sure msrp will be $699usd and thus keeping titan at $1k usd. This is Nvidia, they like all your money and your first born too







.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I just updated to Windows 8.1, and now my games have a '3-D effect' and it says "this application is not supported by Nvidia Corp" and for some reason my computer says I'm connected to the internet, but every program I have can't get on the internet EXCEPT Waterfox for some reason (Things like Steam and Chrome can't connect)
> 
> How weird... Maybe I should have waited...


Or maybe you shouldn't install the stereoscopic 3D drivers when you don't have the appropriate hardware. Just a thought.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anand is speculating $649. http://anandtech.com/show/7433/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti
> 
> If it's a Titan with 3GB and higher clocks then we're gonna have a problem with 780Ti owners. Do they post in the 780 club or the TItan club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, hardware getting replaced before you get it out of the box has been the norm in the past for enthusiast hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll form their own club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Haha, I'm sure msrp will be $699usd and thus keeping titan at $1k usd. This is Nvidia, they like all your money and your first born too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You think I can be a part of this club and the 780Ti's club, because I will be stepping up if the price is withing 100 USD...
I've grown to like you guys. (skyn3t is probably one of the coolest guys I've met on the forums.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> You think I can be a part of this club and the 780Ti's club, because I will be stepping up if the price is withing 100 USD...
> I've grown to like you guys. (*skyn3t is probably one of the coolest guys I've met on the forums*.)


You got that right!








My little Brother is indeed a top guy!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Woah, that came out of nowehere!
> Nvidia will be releasing a GTX 780 *Ti*: http://videocardz.com/46955/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidias-latest-extreme-performance-graphics-card
> 
> What are your thoughts about this, guys?


WUT? Come one... do I have to sell my 780 ? I'm thinking







if this is true I i'll sell my 780 for that I want spec's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> You think I can be a part of this club and the 780Ti's club, because I will be stepping up if the price is withing 100 USD...
> I've grown to like you guys. (skyn3t is probably one of the coolest guys I've met on the forums.)


Thank you Bridden, you guys are awesome too, change idea's and giving support is the most helpful thing to do in a community, and if you treat anyone right with respect you always get good things back from that person because they feel like to give back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got that right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Brother is indeed a top guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed , you have been a great friend, keep pushing is one thing you do and I try to respond









like you said

Cheers

skyn3t


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Woah, that came out of nowehere!
> Nvidia will be releasing a GTX 780 *Ti*: http://videocardz.com/46955/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidias-latest-extreme-performance-graphics-card
> 
> What are your thoughts about this, guys?


Not surprised at all. Totally happy with my 780.


----------



## skupples

I find it hard to believe it will be a titan w/ custom PCB if it's only going to cost 650$... If it was titan w/ custom PCB i would expect more of a 800$ish price point. Especially if it retains the 6gig's of vram.

Though, if it is straight up a Titan on custom PCB w/ 6 gigs of vram, and comes in @ 650$ that means Nvidia is expecting serious competition from 290x w/ titan. So much so that they are willing to drop the price by 350$ AND improve the quality of vanilla titan.

How do you create a SKU between two cards that are by most accounts ~3% apart in performance? That's nuts...







Maybe they actually will be discontinuing vanilla Titan soon...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I find it hard to believe it will be a titan w/ custom PCB if it's only going to cost 650$... If it was titan w/ custom PCB i would expect more of a 800$ish price point. Especially if it retains the 6gig's of vram.
> 
> Though, if it is straight up a Titan on custom PCB w/ 6 gigs of vram, and comes in @ 650$ that means Nvidia is expecting serious competition from 290x w/ titan. So much so that they are willing to drop the price by 350$ AND improve the quality of vanilla titan.
> 
> How do you create a SKU between two cards that are by most accounts ~3% apart in performance? That's nuts...


Well you got a point on that, but I hope at least this card can have at least 4 to 5 GB vram to play with, I think if the Titan has less memory it could OC more the core clock, of course losing the vram in certain point may be point less but it may help a bit of high OC. I have been thinking to low the Titan vram in bios and see how it performance during bench but I'm not sure if I can do it. in another worlds they going to release a Titan with less spec to compete with the new line 2?0X GPU's ....

I may be very wrong in what i wrote above, but we never know. is the 6GB vram hold the titan to clock much higher? only the owners can give the right words.


----------



## skupples

The 6gigs of vram only limit memory clocking. More chances of a fault somewhere... @least that's always been my understanding.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> COME ON!! MY 780 ISN'T EVEN INSTALLED YET!!
> If the price difference isn't ridiculous, I'm going to be stepping on up. I'm going to be upset if it is just outside of the step-up program.


Just got mine in the mail wednesday and they come out with this. WHYYYYY? Did you open yours yet? Is stepping up or returning a better option? I think it would be cheaper to return as long as it's not opened.

Either way we's in the same boat lol. Plus I'd like to wait for exact specs comparison to see if it's worth it. Off to scouring the internet tech sites.


----------



## Koniakki

Just got my lovely PJ 780 and now 780Ti??









Well I got my one for 500euros(and it hits 1267Mhz in games) so I assume the Ti version would be about 600-650euros in the EU.

Beat that price/performance you Ti card you!!









Sky I see a lot more activity since yesterday? Do we have any more breakthroughs with the bios buddy? And HOF support too? You are on FIRE!!!









I'm picturing *skyn3t* like this when he's working on our bios!! jajajajjaaj


----------



## Thoth420

My guess is 4GB.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My guess is 4GB.


I'm betting it'll still be 3 since it's based on the Titan 110 core. Makes more sense to just half the RAM. Since this will effectively just be a titan with 3gb of RAM. That is literally the only way you can have a card between the Titan and the 780.

To elaborate: there's no way they have spent any time developing a new card. They are definitely going to use fully unlocked Titan cores. It also makes sense for them to use half the memory since it'll keep costs down and they can do this without any modifications. They can then still continue to sell the Titan and label it for their "4k gaming" poop they are trying to push at the moment.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I'm betting it'll still be 3 since it's based on the Titan 110 core. Makes more sense to just half the RAM. Since this will effectively just be a titan with 3gb of RAM. That is literally the only way you can have a card between the Titan and the 780.


Fair enough. I didn't spend much time looking at the Titan since it was def out of my reach.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> COME ON!! MY 780 ISN'T EVEN INSTALLED YET!!
> If the price difference isn't ridiculous, I'm going to be stepping on up. I'm going to be upset if it is just outside of the step-up program.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine in the mail wednesday and they come out with this. WHYYYYY? Did you open yours yet? Is stepping up or returning a better option? I think it would be cheaper to return as long as it's not opened.
> 
> Either way we's in the same boat lol. Plus I'd like to wait for exact specs comparison to see if it's worth it. Off to scouring the internet tech sites.
Click to expand...

I opened mine, but haven't installed it or opened any of the actual packaging yet (so the only sign of opening is the sticker that seals the box.
I think I will step up if they let me... but the issue is, I don't want the reference cooler. The ACX is my pref. so I couldn't do a step-up. The best I can do is call them up when I get back home and see what can be done about returning it. Maybe I can pay a bit more for the non-reference design. They have always been willing to work with me in the past, so maybe EVGA will have pitty on me?


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I opened mine, but haven't installed it or opened any of the actual packaging yet (so the only sign of opening is the sticker that seals the box.
> I think I will step up if they let me... but the issue is, I don't want the reference cooler. The ACX is my pref. so I couldn't do a step-up. The best I can do is call them up when I get back home and see what can be done about returning it. Maybe I can pay a bit more for the non-reference design. They have always been willing to work with me in the past, so maybe EVGA will have pitty on me?


Yep I'm on the same page. I want the ACX cooler too. Mine is still sealed up & I think as long as its not opened I won't get charged the restocking fee but I wont get back either shipping charges. Definitely interested in what they have to say to you so keep me in the loop. Good luck.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> I opened mine, but haven't installed it or opened any of the actual packaging yet (so the only sign of opening is the sticker that seals the box.
> I think I will step up if they let me... but the issue is, I don't want the reference cooler. The ACX is my pref. so I couldn't do a step-up. The best I can do is call them up when I get back home and see what can be done about returning it. Maybe I can pay a bit more for the non-reference design. They have always been willing to work with me in the past, so maybe EVGA will have pitty on me?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'm on the same page. I want the ACX cooler too. Mine is still sealed up & I think as long as its not opened I won't get charged the restocking fee but I wont get back either shipping charges. Definitely interested in what they have to say to you so keep me in the loop. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Will do. It wont be until Tuesday-ish tho. If they don't give me the option of doing that, I will install it, and just step up when the time comes. Or I could just hope that i'm having the fin rattle issue. Then I may be able to just get my money back.

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526


----------



## wstanci3

If only other manufacturers offered the step up program. EVGA is the bomb.


----------



## JONDJ23

I have question about these cards cooling. I am deciding between gtx 780 classified and lightning. Which one has the better cooling in terms of noise level?


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONDJ23*
> 
> I have question about these cards cooling. I am deciding between gtx 780 classified and lightning. Which one has the better cooling in terms of noise level?


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_780_lightning_review,11.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_classified_review,10.html

Classy is at 40, lighting is at 39. Not really noticeable.


----------



## skupples

Titan w/ 3gb w/o compute with Classified'esq power sections. I find it hard to believe it's going to be the full blown 15smx chip @ a ~700$ price range. I could be wrong though, Nvidia needs all the money it can get for 20nm mass production?

Maybe if they then EOL titan sooner rather then later they will retain some resale value.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Well this kinda sucks. Nvidia announced their holiday bundle. Buy a 770/780/Titan from Oct 28-Nov26th and get Batman Arkham Origins, Splinter Cell Blacklist, and Assassin's Creed IV... Gotta be kidding me, missed it by a month. Wonder if I can bug them about it and get AssCreed and SC lol


I agree, I bought my 780 not long ago, right before SC blacklist combo ended... Should of waited :'( no AC blackflag


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah it's a shame they don't reward the early adopters who gave Nvidia their money despite the additional incentives. Oh well, capitalism.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Well this kinda sucks. Nvidia announced their holiday bundle. Buy a 770/780/Titan from Oct 28-Nov26th and get Batman Arkham Origins, Splinter Cell Blacklist, and Assassin's Creed IV... Gotta be kidding me, missed it by a month. Wonder if I can bug them about it and get AssCreed and SC lol
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I bought my 780 not long ago, right before SC blacklist combo ended... Should of waited :'( no AC blackflag
Click to expand...

Yeah, who would we be bugging about that? I I would like Assassin's Creed IV as well.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Well I emailed Nvidia, they said "We don't handle that, the E-tailer/retailer does" Which is only half right, they send the pieces of paper to all the shops and you have to redeem it through them.

So I emailed Newegg, and they hadn't even heard about the promo yet, asked me for a link to it. Sent them the official Nvidia link, have not heard back yet, so idk.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Well I emailed Nvidia, they said "We don't handle that, the E-tailer/retailer does" Which is only half right, they send the pieces of paper to all the shops and you have to redeem it through them.
> 
> So I emailed Newegg, and they hadn't even heard about the promo yet, asked me for a link to it. Sent them the official Nvidia link, have not heard back yet, so idk.


Yeah, on that note, I bought my cards from Amazon a week after the Splinter Cell deal released. So I e-mailed them about it and they sent me a free copy of Blacklist. One of the many reasons I do all my online shopping on Amazon.


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Well I emailed Nvidia, they said "We don't handle that, the E-tailer/retailer does" Which is only half right, they send the pieces of paper to all the shops and you have to redeem it through them.
> 
> So I emailed Newegg, and they hadn't even heard about the promo yet, asked me for a link to it. Sent them the official Nvidia link, have not heard back yet, so idk.


So I would e-mail EVGA's customer service if I bought mine through EVGA's website?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> So I would e-mail EVGA's customer service if I bought mine through EVGA's website?


Yeah, talk to EVGA about it as they will be getting a bunch of the paper things with the initial code on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, on that note, I bought my cards from Amazon a week after the Splinter Cell deal released. So I e-mailed them about it and they sent me a free copy of Blacklist. One of the many reasons I do all my online shopping on Amazon.


I did the same thing a couple years back when I bought my 6870. I missed the Deus Ex HR promo by a week, emailed Newegg, they sent me a copy. Hoping the same thing happens here once they get their supply of code cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just got my lovely PJ 780 and now 780Ti??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got my one for 500euros(and it hits 1267Mhz in games) so I assume the Ti version would be about 600-650euros in the EU.
> 
> Beat that price/performance you Ti card you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky I see a lot more activity since yesterday? Do we have any more breakthroughs with the bios buddy? And HOF support too? You are on FIRE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm picturing *skyn3t* like this when he's working on our bios!! jajajajjaaj
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you bet A'm







especially went I need that final word how it goes "right right" ima still thinking in hanging you upside down







. and got nothing only few days later lol.

by the way , I got that thing done for you. pm incoming
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Titan w/ 3gb w/o compute with Classified'esq power sections. I find it hard to believe it's going to be the full blown 15smx chip @ a ~700$ price range. I could be wrong though, Nvidia needs all the money it can get for 20nm mass production?
> 
> Maybe if they then EOL titan sooner rather then later they will retain some resale value.


Hope you right skup, I still thinking you are the OCN spy getting all the clue's from NV


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you bet A'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially went I need that final word how it goes "right right" ima still thinking in hanging you upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and got nothing only few days later lol.
> 
> 
> by the way , I got that thing done for you. pm incoming
> Hope you right skup, I still thinking you are the OCN spy getting all the clue's from NV


----------



## Koniakki

*sky lay low. we are being watched by ninjas....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sky lay low. we are being watched by ninjas....


How did you know i'm a ninja....


----------



## skyn3t

MOA update [] world record heaven

RBUASS`s UNIGINE HEAVEN - XTREME PRESET score - Pro OC

FtW is hidin in the bushes i asked them to put him on but they can't some how.


----------



## alancsalt

http://hwbot.org/submission/2439954_rbuass_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_titan_4648.01_dx11_marks

He has done better before....

MOA?

Ah, I see.. MSI MOA 2013 Freestyle - Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2439954_rbuass_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_titan_4648.01_dx11_marks
> 
> He has done better before....
> 
> MOA?
> 
> Ah, I see.. MSI MOA 2013 Freestyle - Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset


4688







WR again http://hwbot.org/submission/2439964


----------



## alancsalt

He seems to keep upping it...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2439971_rbuass_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_titan_4697.82_dx11_marks


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks Topgearfan!
> 
> 
> 
> No prob. Some people do not read entire posts to understand what is being said I guess. I got what you were saying right away. Just because you fixed one issue that should not have been an issue in the first place does not mean the rest of the card is ok. So you are not returning a perfectly good card. It is flawed. EVGA reps are smart enough to know that, and they have amazing service. I want to stick with them just for that reason alone.
Click to expand...

Yup, the rep on the forum here was pretty great. I will be going w/ Asus however as their cooler is much better for the same price.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Woah, that came out of nowehere!
> Nvidia will be releasing a GTX 780 *Ti*: http://videocardz.com/46955/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780-ti
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidias-latest-extreme-performance-graphics-card
> 
> What are your thoughts about this, guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON!! MY 780 ISN'T EVEN INSTALLED YET!!
> If the price difference isn't ridiculous, I'm going to be stepping on up. I'm going to be upset if it is just outside of the step-up program.
Click to expand...

Haha, owned. From the article...

"According to TechPowerUP, GTX 780 Ti should replace the GTX 780 at the current pricepoint, meaning GTX 780 should get cheaper now."

I'd love to see a full core card w/ 7 Ghz memory custom cooled w/ Asus' DC2!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Yep I'm on the same page. I want the ACX cooler too. Mine is still sealed up & I think as long as its not opened I won't get charged the restocking fee but I wont get back either shipping charges. Definitely interested in what they have to say to you so keep me in the loop. Good luck.


Just a quick FYI, might wanna have a look @ Hardware Canucks or X-bit Lab's review. ACX is hotter and louder than both Asus' DC2 and MSI's Twin Frozr. Personally, my ACX drove me nuts. Admittedly, I am a silence freak, so YMMV. Also, EVGA's service really rocked my socks off when I had an issue w/ the card, so there is that.

I was toying w/ the idea of R290X or even R280X/7970/7950 in Crossfire, but w/ the announcement of G-Sync and Carmack lovin' on it, I'm just gonna hold out for the best custom cooled 780 Ti @ $650ish.


----------



## rubicsphere

http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-700/geforce-gtx-780-ti

2880 Cuda's








if true


----------



## Jodiuh

Boooooooooooooooo! Add a Ghz to the RAM and drop the price back to $650!

We better see custom cooled cards before their new 3 free game deal ends on Nov 26th!!

Also, also, being wo/ a GPU for nearly a month is going to SUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Razor 116

May sell my GTX 780 and get the 780Ti if the price isn't Titan ridiculous. If it's just a Titan and not a full GK110 core with 6GB or 3GB Framebuffer then I'll pass.


----------



## Imprezzion

I really want to sell my 780 now that it's still worth something and get a temporary R9-280X Vapor-X OC and just go for the TX780 Ti when it hits.

But I wanna be sure about the price of the thing but by the time we CAN be sure of the price the 780 will have dropped in value big time...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

So how many of you guys going to sell your 780's for the ti version....I for one will miss this train,already have my badboys underwater and cant be bothered to undo the loop,remove the waterblocks/replacing stock cooler not to mention the wait to sell the cards and one would have to sell them somewhat cheaper than what one paid for them....


----------



## szeged

if its a 2880 core card i will be selling titans for it.


----------



## Imprezzion

I could ofcourse wait for everyone to dump their GTX780 and just buy a second one but srsly, i'm afraid my PSU won't be pulling that!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if its a 2880 core card i will be selling titans for it.


Agree, If it has 2880 cores I will get it, If it's just a Titan with crippled compute and either the same framebuffer or 3GB framebuffer then I'll pass.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if its a 2880 core card i will be selling titans for it.


You would get more for you titans than i would get for my 780's,it would be a win win for you....Here in aus i paid over $800 a card,i cnt imagine how much the ti's will be here for the fact the cheapest titan here is $1150....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I could ofcourse wait for everyone to dump their GTX780 and just buy a second one but srsly, i'm afraid my PSU won't be pulling that!


HMMMMMM sell the psu and get a 850 or above then grab a used 780....


----------



## Killer344

Selling a good clocking 780 (above +1200mhz) is impulsive buying and nonsense imo, whatever the 780Ti ends up being... I can guarantee you nVidia has another up their sleeve after the 780Ti releases.... that's why they never give concise dates about their releases.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Selling a good clocking 780 (above +1200mhz) is impulsive buying and nonsense imo, whatever the 780Ti ends up being... I can guarantee you nVidia has another up their sleeve after the 780Ti releases.... that's why they never give concise dates about their releases.


Very true,i can already do 1200+ on my cards on stock voltage,if i need to do more then a would just use skys bios....


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Selling a good clocking 780 (above +1200mhz) is impulsive buying and nonsense imo, whatever the 780Ti ends up being... I can guarantee you nVidia has another up their sleeve after the 780Ti releases.... that's why they never give concise dates about their releases.


If the 780Ti ends up being a full GK110 2880 core part (unlikely IMO) then nVidia has nothing up their sleeve until Maxwell hardware-wise. A Titan with custom PCBs allowed and either 3GB-6GB framebuffer and crippled compute is the most likely specs.


----------



## OccamRazor

My take on the new arrival:
You all realize that the difference between 2880(K6000) and 2688(Titan) cores is less (192) than the 2688(Titan) - 2304(780)? = 384 cores?!?!
So if you are seeing now little difference in performance do you really think that you will see much difference for half the cores? 384(Titan - 780) - 192(K6000 - Titan)
Think about it... is it really worth to swap? 5/10% advantage? like jumping from a 3930K to a 4930K? will it have the same voltage controller?
My take is, if you have a good clocker don't give it up! its going to be a GK100 chip none the less, so same rules apply, *silicon lottery*!!! you might end up with a worse OC card!!!
And even worse if the voltage controller is different, you cant do anything about it!!!!!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## system error

This thread is a Hydra. Every time i read a post here, there's a two new post here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any DC II owner around?


Is this still up?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My take on the new arrival:
> You all realize that the difference between 2880(K6000) and 2688(Titan) cores is less (192) than the 2688(Titan) - 2304(780)? = 384 cores?!?!
> So if you are seeing now little difference in performance do you really think that you will see much difference for half the cores? 384(Titan - 780) - 192(K6000 - Titan)
> Think about it... is it really worth to swap? 5/10% advantage? like jumping from a 3930K to a 4930K? will it have the same voltage controller?
> My take is, if you have a good clocker don't give it up! its going to be a GK100 chip none the less, so same rules apply, *silicon lottery*!!! you might end up with a worse OC card!!!
> And even worse if the voltage controller is different, you cant do anything about it!!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


While the performance difference at stock may be negligible with a full GK110 core its the fact that the 780Ti will essentially be either a full GK110 core or a Titan but with *Custom PCB's allowed*. nVidia does not allow customs with the Titan, they do with the 780, this essentially limits the potential of the Titan and in this case allows nVidia to release a new card with exactly the same specs as a Titan and everyone jump at it because of custom designs e.g. better VRM, more phases etc.


----------



## skupples

My biggest concern with the 780Ti and it's custom PCB' is lack of NCP2406.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My biggest concern with the 780Ti and it's custom PCB' is lack of NCP2406.


When Jacob at EVGA was asked if there was a 780ti Classified comes all he did was









A full GK110 on the Classy PCB and 1.35v out of the box like the 780 Classy would be a monster.

Of course then add the evbot for up to 1.5v and an even bigger monster.


----------



## szeged

a 1.5v titan that can actually handle that voltage i would buy 3 instantly rofl


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> COME ON!! MY 780 ISN'T EVEN INSTALLED YET!!
> If the price difference isn't ridiculous, I'm going to be stepping on up. I'm going to be upset if it is just outside of the step-up program.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, owned. From the article...
> 
> "According to TechPowerUP, GTX 780 Ti should replace the GTX 780 at the current pricepoint, meaning GTX 780 should get cheaper now."
> 
> I'd love to see a full core card w/ 7 Ghz memory custom cooled w/ Asus' DC2!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know... Good thing I got the card for 550, still making it better than the expected 780's price drops. If step-up works, then I'll just be getting the 780Ti anyways. Too bad it has to be non-reference, but I can always buy a ACX cooler and pop it on there. (hopefully)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> While the performance difference at stock may be negligible with a full GK110 core its the fact that the 780Ti will essentially be either a full GK110 core or a Titan but with *Custom PCB's allowed*. nVidia does not allow customs with the Titan, they do with the 780, *this essentially limits the potential of the Titan* and in this case allows nVidia to release a new card with exactly the same specs as a Titan and everyone jump at it because of custom designs e.g. better VRM, more phases etc.


Well from my perspective ive seen many out of the box vanilla 780 outperform custom PCB´s!
Heck, even my own crap stock Titans 69% ASIC reach 1400mhz!








Either you´re lucky in the silicon lottery with the chip or you are not!
Sure it helps having more VRM´s with more phases but what if you cant deliver that much current to the chip? Lookat the galaxy's HOF...
Limits the potential? tell that again to my 1400mhz Titans and im sure a lot more of them out there, vanilla 780´s included!








Now, reference PCB´s on the Titan and 780 gave us the NCP2406 while the non reference 780´s are stuck with the normal voltage and some with crap clocks! (silicon lottery again)
First thing, even if the new 780Ti has in fact 2880 cores, its just 192 cores more, if the 384 cores extra over the 780 has little impact do you believe half of them will?
Second thing, the more cores, more difficult is to OC, you see constantly 780´s clocking higher than average Titans, why? more cores!
Oh and more voltage too!









Sorry about the rambling, just my 2 cents!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My biggest concern with the 780Ti and it's custom PCB' is lack of NCP2406.


^ ^ This!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Anoxy

I think SLI 780s under water is probably enough to max next generation games at 2560x1440 right? There is no reason for me to upgrade to this TI nonsense or R9-290X?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I think SLI 780s under water is probably enough to max next generation games at 2560x1440 right? There is no reason for me to upgrade to this TI nonsense or R9-290X?


More than enough!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> More than enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thank god







Then I can put all my precious pennies towards my first custom waterloop.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He seems to keep upping it...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2439971_rbuass_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_geforce_gtx_titan_4697.82_dx11_marks


I feel sleep in my chair again lol, I could not watch the MOA till the end







at least Rrubass gave us a lot good score WR on GPU while vivi was bench cinnebench biggest score was 13.95 but he crashed on SS everyone was like dang!!!! lol. was good to watch. i had a hope to see FtW there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My take on the new arrival:
> You all realize that the difference between 2880(K6000) and 2688(Titan) cores is less (192) than the 2688(Titan) - 2304(780)? = 384 cores?!?!
> So if you are seeing now little difference in performance do you really think that you will see much difference for half the cores? 384(Titan - 780) - 192(K6000 - Titan)
> Think about it... is it really worth to swap? 5/10% advantage? like jumping from a 3930K to a 4930K? will it have the same voltage controller?
> My take is, if you have a good clocker don't give it up! its going to be a GK100 chip none the less, so same rules apply, *silicon lottery*!!! you might end up with a worse OC card!!!
> And even worse if the voltage controller is different, you cant do anything about it!!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Good numbers you have there. but looks like sky going to jump on it anyways but not at the released date. I need to know what is going to be the voltage control. on that GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> This thread is a Hydra. Every time i read a post here, there's a two new post here.
> Is this still up?


Yes, I will pm the new revision on that bios. *Koniakki* shoed me something that I had it slipped through my fingers, hope this will be the fix on that bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My biggest concern with the 780Ti and it's custom PCB' is lack of NCP2406.


again















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thank god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I can put all my precious pennies towards my first custom waterloop.


yeah save you money and add a water loop ans don't cry later about high temp because the high clock's .


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I think SLI 780s under water is probably enough to max next generation games at 2560x1440 right? There is no reason for me to upgrade to this TI nonsense or R9-290X?


That is correct.

Even if 290x holds it's supposed 23% 4K lead on the 780 when both are oc'd, 23% is not worth buying new cards for. This applies to the 780 Ti as well.

A 780 at 1215 mhz makes up that 23% difference in Heaven, Valley, Metro 2033.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I think SLI 780s under water is probably enough to max next generation games at 2560x1440 right? There is no reason for me to upgrade to this TI nonsense or R9-290X?


If you already own the 780s then yes, those are keeper cards for sure. However, the recent "numbers" on Crossfire scaling for the 290X are ermagod. If those numbers are true and the experience delivered is a good one, stutter free, then you may want to pause and give things a second thought. Like buying a pair of 290X and accepting the then inevtiable 5% hearing loss unless you put them on water.

Good news is you won't have to wait much longer to make an informed decision.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> If you already own the 780s then yes, those are keeper cards for sure. However, the recent "numbers" on Crossfire scaling for the 290X are ermagod. If those numbers are true and the experience delivered is a good one, stutter free, then you may want to pause and give things a second thought. Like buying a pair of 290X and accepting the then inevtiable 5% hearing loss unless you put them on water.
> 
> Good news is you won't have to wait much longer to make an informed decision.


Yeah, I already own the 780s, so I'd have to sell for a loss if I wanted to 'upgrade' =/ But it will take me a little while to save the money for watercooling, so we will see how much better 290x are and if they are significantly cheaper when proper benchmarks are finally released. If so, it might be a smart move.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well from my perspective ive seen many out of the box vanilla 780 outperform custom PCB´s!
> Heck, even my own crap stock Titans 69% ASIC reach 1400mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you´re lucky in the silicon lottery with the chip or you are not!
> Sure it helps having more VRM´s with more phases but what if you cant deliver that much current to the chip? Lookat the galaxy's HOF...
> Limits the potential? tell that again to my 1400mhz Titans and im sure a lot more of them out there, vanilla 780´s included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, reference PCB´s on the Titan and 780 gave us the NCP2406 while the non reference 780´s are stuck with the normal voltage and some with crap clocks! (silicon lottery again)
> First thing, even if the new 780Ti has in fact 2880 cores, its just 192 cores more, if the 384 cores extra over the 780 has little impact do you believe half of them will?
> Second thing, the more cores, more difficult is to OC, you see constantly 780´s clocking higher than average Titans, why? more cores!
> Oh and more voltage too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the rambling, just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ This!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


It will have an impact (if it is a full GK110 2880 core), it may be small but it will. Yes unofficial voltage unlocked cards will always outperform a voltage locked card even with a custom pcb, But and this is the important part a fully voltage unlocked GK110 2880 core card(or even a Titan) with a custom PCB would destroy every Titan or GTX 780 out there. Obviously the silicon lottery plays a part (As it always does). Yes more cores will inherently be harder to overclock but a cleaner and more stable power delivery system afforded with a custom PCB (vs reference) will at the least offset that disadvantage and at the most will allow overclocks to reach much higher levels, without insane voltages such as 1.4v.


----------



## skyn3t

Asus 780 DC II vBios update must , All owners must update they vBios.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


*sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3* available to download in the first page now

*vBios Asus DC II 780 1241Mhz @ 1.212v*
This revision is the Fix for MSI Afterburner not get the 1.212v on the voltage control.

Voltage control Fix for
MSI AB
EVGA PX

Thanks *Koniakki* to help me get this short out and *system error* for testing it



*Tonza* had asked me if I could mode the *Asus DC II 780* a toke a bit of my time today and did it so far so good he did hit the 1241 mhz @ 1.212v easy today. One thing I notice and I made me pay a lot attention on that *DC II bios* it is very similar with classy bios, long well coded and it does behave like a classy bios on any reference 780. Without stress the GPU when open Precision X or MSI AB, you can see it does looks normal you can up the voltage you can enter the GPU clock offset and memory offset do all that normal stuff we know.when you stress the stock bios or vbios on a reference 780 everything fluctuate.

You guys going to see something unusual on this screen shot is the PT Target slide to 152% it does not mean it has more watts than any other bios it is just the bios itself that offers it.

Tonza running *Asus DC II 780* 1241 Mhz @ 1.212v










sky vbios info.

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club



Nvidia Asus GTX 780
Version 80.10.3A.00.13
It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
Base core clock 941.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting








Fan Idle 27%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w

PS: This bios only work and behave normal on ASUS DC II 780 GPU. ( I tested it myself )

Yeah I did missed the Asus DC II among the other GPU's

Thank you
*Koniakki*
*system error*
+Rep.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## szeged

more hard work done by skyn3t

if youre ever in florida remind me to grab us some beers


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> more hard work done by skyn3t
> 
> if youre ever in florida remind me to grab us some beers


I will be there next summer







of course we ca get together for a beer I'll do the Brazilian very juice BBQ







, how I miss that place, used to live in Fort Lauderdale


----------



## szeged

my dad lives there atm


----------



## cruisx

Hey guys been out of the loop for a while, i bought the 780 GTX ACX on launch but haven't used it much since. What is the deal these days in terms of best stable OC on air with an ACX cooler?
I assume with all these bios being posted that flashing is a must to achieve these higher OC's?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will be there next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course we ca get together for a beer I'll do the Brazilian very juice BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , how I miss that place, used to live in Fort Lauderdale


Dont you dare to forget to do the "Caipirinha"!!!








You set it up, ill join you two guys next summer!








And Skupp lives in the neighborhood too (6 hours away...







)








And we´ll make the first Titan/780/780Ti Official OCN meeting!!!








(BBQ, beer and caipirinha!)








Cheers

Ed


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, I already own the 780s, so I'd have to sell for a loss if I wanted to 'upgrade' =/ But it will take me a little while to save the money for watercooling, so we will see how much better 290x are and if they are significantly cheaper when proper benchmarks are finally released. If so, it might be a smart move.


SLI 780's owners have no reason to upgrade to anything. Amazing performance as we've seen in this thread and more than enough juice to carry you into next year easily gaming and then some at 1440p even on air.

Unless your benching competitively there is no reason to upgrade but if you were benching to compete you'd already have SLI Titans.


----------



## marsha11

Off topic ...sorry. Using Precision X hardware monitor it shows the voltage limit Min=0 Max=1. It always reads 1 on the graph regardless of my voltage in game. If at idle it shows a 0 but even if its not overvaulted in game it reads 1. Is this a problem?

I read somewere if its at Max 1 on the graph its stressing the ASIC. My cards a EVGA 780 S/C.

From Harware Canucks site reviewing the 780

"As we can see above, within the Monitoring tab of EVGA Precision there are now five new categories: Temp Limit, Power Limit, Voltage Limit, OV Max Limit and Utilization Limit. Each of these logs the information for a specific Boost modifier, all of which can artificially hold back clock speeds. The graphs are presented in such a way that a reading of "1" means that a limit is being reached while a "0" means there's still some overhead. Just take note that getting a "1" in OV (over voltage) Max Limit is a serious red flag. It means the ASIC is overly stressed, possibly leading to core damage so either the voltage or clock speeds should be dialed back as soon as possible"

Bugger....just realised its Over Voltage that i need to be looking at not Voltage Limit !! Lol

Is there a problem going to 0.38mv on overvault?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Is there a problem going to 0.38mv on overvault?


Not at all. Believe me when I say Nvidia would not let you do it if it was not safe.

Even the 1.212v unlocked with custom bios is fine.

Beyond that is anyone's guess.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont you dare to forget to do the "Caipirinha"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You set it up, ill join you two guys next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Skupp lives in the neighborhood too (6 hours away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we´ll make the first Titan/780/780Ti Official OCN meeting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BBQ, beer and caipirinha!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


of course not, caipirinha all the way







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> SLI 780's owners have no reason to upgrade to anything. Amazing performance as we've seen in this thread and more than enough juice to carry you into next year easily gaming and then some at 1440p even on air.
> 
> Unless your benching competitively there is no reason to upgrade but if you were benching to compete you'd already have SLI Titans.


You are right but many here goes by the number's, they think only because it care high numbers is supposed to be better, not really. FtW already showed here some SS of a 680 score in 3Dmark it did beat some 780 here.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Off topic ...sorry. Using Precision X hardware monitor it shows the voltage limit Min=0 Max=1. It always reads 1 on the graph regardless of my voltage in game. If at idle it shows a 0 but even if its not overvaulted in game it reads 1. Is this a problem?
> 
> I read somewere if its at Max 1 on the graph its stressing the ASIC. My cards a EVGA 780 S/C.
> 
> From Harware Canucks site reviewing the 780
> 
> "As we can see above, within the Monitoring tab of EVGA Precision there are now five new categories: Temp Limit, Power Limit, Voltage Limit, OV Max Limit and Utilization Limit. Each of these logs the information for a specific Boost modifier, all of which can artificially hold back clock speeds. The graphs are presented in such a way that a reading of "1" means that a limit is being reached while a "0" means there's still some overhead. Just take note that getting a "1" in OV (over voltage) Max Limit is a serious red flag. It means the ASIC is overly stressed, possibly leading to core damage so either the voltage or clock speeds should be dialed back as soon as possible"
> 
> Bugger....just realised its Over Voltage that i need to be looking at not Voltage Limit !! Lol
> 
> Is there a problem going to 0.38mv on overvault?


listen to the guy below your post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not at all. Believe me when I say Nvidia would not let you do it if it was not safe.
> 
> Even the 1.212v unlocked with custom bios is fine.
> 
> Beyond that is anyone's guess.


This,


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

With all this talk about the 780ti,im just looking forward to the master at work when he starts putting out the ti bios for the regular 780's....


----------



## wermad

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4632/35/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-geforce-gtx-780---scaling


----------



## szeged

just what sky needed, more bios to mod


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just what sky needed, more bios to mod


----------



## Thoth420

I'm sticking with my 780. Gaming season approaches and that is what I do all this for.








This card is really just a placeholder until the Maxwell but I wanted off AMD sooner.


----------



## bpmcleod

Anyone willing to mod a bios for me if i dump it to them or onto here? Not looking for a lot on the bios just unlocking voltages and upping power limit to roughly 120%. I have a GTX 780 Dual Classified Hydro Copper.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Anyone willing to mod a bios for me if i dump it to them or onto here? Not looking for a lot on the bios just unlocking voltages and upping power limit to roughly 120%. I have a GTX 780 Dual Classified Hydro Copper.


any $1000 I'll do for ya









First page all you need is there [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


----------



## NateST

If the TI is 15%+ fast clock for clock... well who would want to buy a Classy


----------



## Anoxy

Which waterblocks should I be looking at for my reference 780s? Are they really all 120-150 bucks each?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Would the TI bios be compatible with our 780


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Which waterblocks should I be looking at for my reference 780s? Are they really all 120-150 bucks each?


Can't go wrong with EK... Yes, they are normally around that price.

The only way 780Ti will be 15% faster is in a stock for stock comparison.

780Ti" We finally are giving you guy's titan w/ custom PCB, but we also removed the ncp2406 you pesky overclocker's hacked" NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I'm sticking with my 780. Gaming season approaches and that is what I do all this for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is really just a placeholder until the Maxwell but I wanted off AMD sooner.


preach it brother! I'm kinda sad I haven't put together my tri-titan beast yet. It's going to cut into my fresh release gaming time. Owellz!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I'm actually on the fence. I have absolutely no _need_ to upgrade, but if the 780 Ti comes with a full fledged GK110 <$700 with the newly announced bundle, that would be mighty tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's just a 3GB Titan or a 2496 core part (why would they even bother?) I'll definitely be skipping it.


Nvidia must really feel rather threatened to take the full 15smx card & sell it for 700$ that's all i'm saying. Something we can all agree on is that it won't have 12 gigs of vram.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I'm sticking with my 780. Gaming season approaches and that is what I do all this for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is really just a placeholder until the Maxwell but I wanted off AMD sooner.


I'm actually on the fence. I have absolutely no _need_ to upgrade, but if the 780 Ti comes with a full fledged GK110 <$700 with the newly announced bundle, that would be mighty tempting.









If it's just a 3GB Titan or a 2496 core part (why would they even bother?) I'll definitely be skipping it.


----------



## sWaY20

Does the classy qualify for the step up program?

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Does the classy qualify for the step up program?
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Yes. The button is present for step-up when I look at my registered Classy at evga.com

But the 780 Ti reference model will probably be the only one available to step up to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Anyone willing to mod a bios for me if i dump it to them or onto here? Not looking for a lot on the bios just unlocking voltages and upping power limit to roughly 120%. I have a GTX 780 Dual Classified Hydro Copper.


If you are not happy with the stock bios, it only makes sense to flash to an unlocked one, to mod your bios to remove only the voltage lock and upping the PT to 120% will make you card throttle even more because you are allowing more current to be used so the throttling will begin even earlier!
Go to the first page and download the proper bios for your card from rev 3, i will update the flash tool to a new version courtesy of my little Brother Skyn3t!








Everything you need to flash and to do the LLC disable or the voltage unlock is in my SIG including a small guide!
if you run into any problem or have any doubt PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I'm actually on the fence. I have absolutely no _need_ to upgrade, but if the 780 Ti comes with a full fledged GK110 <$700 with the newly announced bundle, that would be mighty tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's just a 3GB Titan or a 2496 core part (why would they even bother?) I'll definitely be skipping it.


I hear ya...I just won't have the money to buy a TI and then flip the 780 to recoup some of the cost. Essentially I would be without a GPU for a bit if I wanted to upgrade and with all the new games coming out that just isn't an option for me. Still interested to see what Nvidia does.


----------



## skupples

MY issue with 780ti is that it still won't be fast enough to be a single solution for multi-monitor. I build these computers to 75% game, 20% overclock, 5% bench & even if they give us all 15SMX (which I doubt) + a beefy power section, it's not going to be that much better of an overclocker for my purposes.

as usual, just my two pennies. (i'm sad canada ditched the penny)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I'm actually on the fence. I have absolutely no _need_ to upgrade, but if the 780 Ti comes with a full fledged GK110 <$700 with the newly announced bundle, that would be mighty tempting.


I'm in the same boat as you. Adding to what you said, it would also have to OC fairly well, as in 1300-ish.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MY issue with 780ti is that it still won't be fast enough to be a single solution for multi-monitor. I build these computers to 75% game, 20% overclock, 5% bench & even if they give us all 15SMX (which I doubt) + a beefy power section, it's not going to be that much better of an overclocker for my purposes.
> 
> as usual, just my two pennies. *(i'm sad canada ditched the penny)*


But they still got the loonie...


----------



## Clexzor

Anyway to get my gtx 780 lightning above 1.25? using sky's lightning ln2 unlocked bios and afterburner using 100+mv im only able to rach 1300mhz on core and around 250-350+ on memory would like to hit 1325mhz or so.







????

btw tried the soft mod says invalid


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MY issue with 780ti is that it still won't be fast enough to be a single solution for multi-monitor. I build these computers to 75% game, 20% overclock, 5% bench & even if they give us all 15SMX (which I doubt) + a beefy power section, it's not going to be that much better of an overclocker for my purposes.
> 
> as usual, just my two pennies. (i'm sad canada ditched the penny)


Couldn't agree with you more....I game 98% on these cards,1% overclock~1% bench and that was just to see how far i could push these cards on the stock bios and water,i dnt think anyone with a dual card setup should even be thinking about the ti's unless its for hardcore benchers,only the single card owners wanting higher fps in games (If they are good overclockers) should go after these newer cards....I just have my sli running @1019 only because one of the cards boost that far out of the box,so i just sync the second by 39mhz to match....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Anyway to get my gtx 780 lightning above 1.25? using sky's lightning ln2 unlocked bios and afterburner using 100+mv im only able to rach 1300mhz on core and around 250-350+ on memory would like to hit 1325mhz or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> btw tried the soft mod says invalid


Probably because you are using the wrong command, tried "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" instead of "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" right? (or the other way around)







some cards accept the ri4 command and others the ri3, you have to try which one works for your card!








Anyway download my small guide from my SIG and follow the instructions, any doubt PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## strykerr1

no wonder msi gave up on the bios for the 780 lighting there to busy building a epic 780ti version


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> no wonder msi gave up on the bios for the 780 lighting there to busy building a epic 780ti version


if the 780ti lightning release is anything like the 780 release, itll probably come out around the time the 880's are released, and itll have gimped bios with it.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> no wonder msi gave up on the bios for the 780 lighting there to busy building a epic 780ti version


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if the 780ti lightning release is anything like the 780 release, itll probably come out around the time the 880's are released, and itll have gimped bios with it.


If only MSI was as good as EVGA. If only they would offer the step up program, then return the 780 Lightning to get the 780Ti Lightning for an extra $50-100. I'd do it.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> If only MSI was as good as EVGA. If only they would offer the step up program, then return the 780 Lightning to get the 780Ti Lightning for an extra $50-100. I'd do it.


sounds like a dream..=)


----------



## ProjectZero

This news about the GTX 780 Ti kinda sux for me...

EVGA Aus doesn't do step up and i wanted the top of the line GTX 700 series card for a couple of years (for bragging rights lol) and not for a couple of months...

Well crap


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> This news about the GTX 780 Ti kinda sux for me...
> 
> EVGA Aus doesn't do step up and i wanted the top of the line GTX 700 series card for a couple of years (for bragging rights lol) and not for a couple of months...
> 
> Well crap


you're running sli 780's,what more bragging rights do you need....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> This news about the GTX 780 Ti kinda sux for me...
> 
> EVGA Aus doesn't do step up and i wanted the top of the line GTX 700 series card for a couple of years (for bragging rights lol) and not for a couple of months...
> 
> Well crap


Top of the line 7xx series is Titan


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Top of the line 7xx series is Titan


Not any more!! Inc the 8+8+6 power pin 10+5+5 power phase 780ti!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not any more!! Inc the 8+8+6 power pin 10+5+5 power phase 780ti!


Hasn't been released







and most likely, its gonna be a Titan w/ 3gb of vram. Still, in a few more months, Titan Ultra will be out to reclaim the thrown. Ti is just gonna match 290X. Its already behind it and Hawaii is nipping at Titan. We'll see soon









Me, waiting on 290X for possible quad fire (via pcie 3.0!!!) assault on 5x1 eyefinity. So far, 2-way scaling looks great. Need some 3/4-way scaling.


----------



## NateST

Not sure if anyone did this but, I emailed EVGA regarding step up to the 780 Ti. Hopefully I hear back from them soon.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> you're running sli 780's,what more bragging rights do you need....


It can't hurt to have more can it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Top of the line 7xx series is Titan


Yeah but i always thought the Titan was in a class of its own... like its not even top end anymore lol comparing any 700 cards to a titan is like comparing a ferrari to a F1... you can compare... but why bother


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> It can't hurt to have more can it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but i always thought the Titan was in a class of its own... like its not even top end anymore lol comparing any 700 cards to a titan is like comparing a ferrari to a F1... you can compare... but why bother


780 ~95% of Titan. More like an enzo vs a 458


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> This news about the GTX 780 Ti kinda sux for me...
> 
> EVGA Aus doesn't do step up and i wanted the top of the line GTX 700 series card for a couple of years (for bragging rights lol) and not for a couple of months...
> 
> Well crap


Bragging rights in this hobby of ours lasts months, not years. You're lucky if you make it ONE year with full bragging rights.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Bragging rights in this hobby of ours lasts months, not years. You're lucky if you make it ONE year with full bragging rights.


haha by a couple of years i probably exaggerated... but still 6 months, i was hoping for abit longer lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not any more!! Inc the 8+8+6 power pin 10+5+5 power phase 780ti!


Nvidia Spy...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nvidia Spy...


Sigh, I wish.I would spy my self into 3 g-sync 144hz monitors. I'm just envisioning a remake of the glorious EVGA Classified 580!!


----------



## wermad

If you're gonna spy, go all out and do some MI Tom hanging from the ceiling stunts









Just don't forget to catch the sweat drop


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you're gonna spy, go all out and do some MI Tom hanging from the ceiling stunts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't forget to catch the sweat drop












In all seriousness though, who else is saying "G-sync TAKE MY MONEEYYYY"

Those of you who are extremely sensitive to stuttering (and hate game induced migraines) gotta be singing this song! I'm glad iv'e been holding off on getting new panels. Now to set aside a few grand for 3 g-synced monitors.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, who else is saying "G-sync TAKE MY MONEEYYYY"
> 
> Those of you who are extremely sensitive to stuttering (and hate game induced migraines) gotta be singing this song! I'm glad iv'e been holding off on getting new panels. Now to set aside a few grand for 3 g-synced monitors.


I was curious about that. Is it something I can buy for a monitor I already own...namely the one in my sig rig or do I need to buy a monitor that contains one?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I was curious about that. Is it something I can buy for a monitor I already own...namely the one in my sig rig or do I need to buy a monitor that contains one?


I read that you can get a mod kit for it... though i'm not sure if it is only for the ASUS 144hz mon... I also couldn't find out if this will work on the IPS monitors... Well... guess i'll upgrade my monitors when it comes out instead of to the GTX 780 Ti... (i'd laugh so hard if it was just painting the heat sink and the PCI-E bracket black and modding the firmware, actually please just mod the firmware like GTX 680 to GTX 770... coz me want IT!!!







)


----------



## Bridden

Here it is guys, by the way, my bench in catzilla went from 8k to 17k before (mild) overclock.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I read that you can get a mod kit for it... though i'm not sure if it is only for the ASUS 144hz mon... I also couldn't find out if this will work on the IPS monitors... Well... guess i'll upgrade my monitors when it comes out instead of to the GTX 780 Ti... (i'd laugh so hard if it was just painting the heat sink and the PCI-E bracket black and modding the firmware, actually please just mod the firmware like GTX 680 to GTX 770... coz me want IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I will have to keep my eye on this. Screen tearing is the worst...that said I haven't noticed any yet on the new monitor.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I was curious about that. Is it something I can buy for a monitor I already own...namely the one in my sig rig or do I need to buy a monitor that contains one?


Sounds like SOME monitors will be capable of retrofitting... No one know's the specifics of which ones though. I would guess the monitor has to already have display port to be a possible candidate. We will have solid info soon enough. I think the biggest issue it will address is stuttering. Tearing seems to be non-issue on high refresh rate monitors... @least, from what I have heard other people say. I personally have no experience with one yet.

either way, nvidia has just found a way to keep me with team green. I'm sucha fan boy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I read that you can get a mod kit for it... though i'm not sure if it is only for the ASUS 144hz mon... I also couldn't find out if this will work on the IPS monitors... Well... guess i'll upgrade my monitors when it comes out instead of to the GTX 780 Ti... (i'd laugh so hard if it was just painting the heat sink and the PCI-E bracket black and modding the firmware, actually please just mod the firmware like GTX 680 to GTX 770... coz me want IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


it's going to be the 580 classified re-incarnated, without double precision, & possibly all 2,880 cores... Though, i find that last bit hard to believe. IMO, NV feels seriously threatend by 290x if it releases a 700$ fully unlocked titan w/o compute.


----------



## Koniakki

In case some guys missed this and especially for *skupples*.









I quote Hilbert AKA Boss from Guru3D:

"That is not yet disclosed, but we think you can expect a 75 EUR/USD price premium per monitor for this solution.
But after such an upgrade, even a Geforce GTX 760 running 30+ Hz/FPS would result into a very nice visual gaming experience.

We learned that Asus will release the VG248QE (used in the demo) in a G-Sync-Enhanced version for 399 U.S. dollars ."


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks for the info fellas.


----------



## szeged

if they can get a 60hz 4k monitor out with g sync and not destroy my wallet for them, id definitely buy into it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> In case some guys missed this and especially for *skupples*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote Hilbert AKA Boss from Guru3D:
> 
> "That is not yet disclosed, but we think you can expect a 75 EUR/USD price premium per monitor for this solution.
> But after such an upgrade, even a Geforce GTX 760 running 30+ Hz/FPS would result into a very nice visual gaming experience.
> 
> We learned that Asus will release the VG248QE (used in the demo) in a G-Sync-Enhanced version for 399 U.S. dollars ."


I'll take three please. Is lightboost still exploitable in 2d solutions?


----------



## Jodiuh

So I read somewhere that jen sung hung or whatever his name is said that the Ti would use less power. How is this possible wo/ moving to a different process size?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So I read somewhere that jen sung hung or whatever his name is said that the Ti would use less power. How is this possible wo/ moving to a different process size?


Unicorn blood/Fairy dust


----------



## wermad

There's been some time to observe and to think about how to improve these guys. I'm sure they found a few ways to tweak them and get a lower tdp in Ti.

Honestly, I think they should be concentrating on their weak points rather then good or great ones. Someone buying this card knows it will need a good amount of power.

Some areas to improve:

-scaling (beyond two cards is pretty meager sometimes)
-allow Surround with more then three monitors (ie Eyefinity 5x1 & 2x3)
-price....yes, price needs to come down or set reasonably ("blah, blah, blah, Titan is a luxury item, blah, blah, blah")
-Allow 4-way 780 *officially* to compete better with 290 and 290X. The extra grunt may come in handy in extreme resolution Surround and 4k.

Btw, I'm curious to what happened to the original Kepler gpu??? The GK104 was meant as a midrange core but it did so good they made it its top tier cards (670/680/690) so the original top tier card Kepler was held off since because the middle-weight guys had the grunt for Tahiti.

Titan and 780 are crippled Tesla cards. Many thought Titan was the "original" GTX 680 but it was a softened up professional level card. So this brings into question, what happened to this all powerful Kepler we never got? Will it be Maxwell? If you think about it, gk104 is a 256bit core so I'm sure we may see a 512bit card soon (thank amd








) and that was meant to be the original GTX 680. Well, by Maxwell's entry, GTX 680 maybe relegated to a medium range card (GTX 860 and 860 Ti







).


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There's been some time to observe and to think about how to improve these guys. I'm sure they found a few ways to tweak them and get a lower tdp in Ti.
> 
> Honestly, I think they should be concentrating on their weak points rather then good or great ones. Someone buying this card knows it will need a good amount of power.
> 
> Some areas to improve:
> 
> -scaling (beyond two cards is pretty meager sometimes)
> -allow Surround with more then three monitors (ie Eyefinity 5x1 & 2x3)
> -price....yes, price needs to come down or set reasonably ("blah, blah, blah, Titan is a luxury item, blah, blah, blah")
> -Allow 4-way 780 *officially* to compete better with 290 and 290X. The extra grunt may come in handy in extreme resolution Surround and 4k.
> 
> Btw, I'm curious to what happened to the original Kepler gpu??? The GK104 was meant as a midrange core but it did so good they made it its top tier cards (670/680/690) so the original top tier card Kepler was held off since because the middle-weight guys had the grunt for Tahiti.
> 
> Titan and 780 are crippled Tesla cards. Many thought Titan was the "original" GTX 680 but it was a softened up professional level card. So this brings into question, what happened to this all powerful Kepler we never got? Will it be Maxwell? If you think about it, gk104 is a 256bit core so I'm sure we may see a 512bit card soon (thank amd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and that was meant to be the original GTX 680. Well, by Maxwell's entry, GTX 680 maybe relegated to a medium range card (GTX 860 and 860 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Food for thought for me, would it be possible someone given the resources, can modify a 680/770 into a card that fully utilizes a GK104 chip to the extent it can rival a GK110 or near GK110's territory..? Idk how but just curious


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Food for thought for me, would it be possible someone given the resources, can modify a 680/770 into a card that fully utilizes a GK104 chip to the extent it can rival a GK110 or near GK110's territory..? Idk how but just curious


Nop!

Check this:

GK104 - AKA 680/770



GK104 block diagram SMX units



GK110 - AKA Titan/780/780Ti



GK110 Block diagram SMX units



As you can see GK104 is half the size die of the GK110 and the only thing yo can do to the GK104 is freeze it with LN2 or DICE and OC it to 1600mhz and then you are biting the heels of a stock 780!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll take three please. Is lightboost still exploitable in 2d solutions?


Sure it is!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/zero-motion-blur-lcd-nvidia-lightboost-hack-looks-like-crt-looks-like-480hz/0_20

and here

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/

Look for strobelight! a very, very good program to enable lighboost without hassle!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

A certain nvidia "spy" hinted me on the new 780Ti!
He said: "2496cores, 13 SMXes, 5 memory controllers and 5GB of GDDR5"
In a way it makes sense, nvidia would do what did with the Titan:
K20X = Titan
K20 = 780Ti
Cost effective, just a rebrand and a clock increase to the 1000mhz and will blow away any stock card out there!
And as it will be released mid november AFTER 290x release they can adjust core clock to beat whatever clock the 290x will have!
Smart pants nvidia!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A certain nvidia "spy" hinted me on the new 780Ti!
> He said: "2496cores, 13 SMXes, 5 memory controllers and 5GB of GDDR5"
> In a way it makes sense, nvidia would do what did with the Titan:
> K20X = Titan
> K20 = 780Ti
> Cost effective, just a rebrand and a clock increase to the 1000mhz and will blow away any stock card out there!
> And as it will be released mid november AFTER 290x release they can adjust core clock to beat whatever clock the 290x will have!
> Smart pants nvidia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


If that's true, no reason for any Classy owners to step up to a 780 Ti unless the Classy Ti is available right off the bat.


----------



## leoxtxt

I've some dust build up on my 780s (reference), whats the best way to clean them up ?, do i need to remove the aluminium cover or blowing with a can of compressed air (through the fins on back of the card) will be enough ?.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I've some dust build up on my 780s (reference), whats the best way to clean them up ?, do i need to remove the aluminium cover or blowing with a can of compressed air (through the fins on back of the card) will be enough ?.


A small paint brush and Compressed air works great,just make sure you use something to prevent the fan blades from spinning while blowing the air through the card....


----------



## sdmf74

Here is what I use, You should be able to find it for $50, It works amazing on everything!
http://www.amazon.com/METROPOLITAN-CLEANER-DATAVAC-ELCTRCDUSTER-ED500/dp/B00BRE76J6/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382355976&sr=1-14&keywords=metro+datavac


----------



## Tiger S.

Has anyone tried 331.58 whql?
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_331_58_whql_driver_download.html


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Here is what I use, You should be able to find it for $50, It works amazing on everything!
> http://www.amazon.com/METROPOLITAN-CLEANER-DATAVAC-ELCTRCDUSTER-ED500/dp/B00BRE76J6/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382355976&sr=1-14&keywords=metro+datavac


I don't think i can find something similar here in Israel, of course i could order but it might take a while, thanks anyway !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> A small paint brush and Compressed air works great,just make sure you use something to prevent the fan blades from spinning while blowing the air through the card....


I'll do that, thank you !

ps: i didn't know i must prevent the blades from spinning, considering how many times i failed to do that when i cleaned up my 7970s i'm probably lucky the cards are still working fine.


----------



## Jump3r

i Has a GTX780.


----------



## PCBeast

Greetings .
I have GTX 780 DCUII OC and I found something strange with any of my overclock setup.
At first , I can not set 1.2v because I have constantly crash/restart in Games and some benchmark tests!
With 1.15v and boost 1228 Mhz I have stable clock in benchmarks , mostly ,and some games but in Crysis 3 , Far Cry 3 I have unstable system!After 20 min , sometimes less I have crash/restart of my system!
I tried every combination , less voltage , bigger clocks,smaler clocks-bigger voltage and nothing.Same problem.
In games my card is not stable!I don't know what to do ?!
On default everything goes well.
Guys I need advice from you.

P.S.I reached 1254 Mhz in Fire Strike at 1.15v easily but in games is a different story !


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> i Has a GTX780.


Wot case is that???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBeast*
> 
> Greetings .
> I have GTX 780 DCUII OC and I found something strange with any of my overclock setup.
> At first , I can not set 1.2v because I have constantly crash/restart in Games and some benchmark tests!
> With 1.15v and boost 1228 Mhz I have stable clock in benchmarks , mostly ,and some games but in Crysis 3 , Far Cry 3 I have unstable system!After 20 min , sometimes less I have crash/restart of my system!
> I tried every combination , less voltage , bigger clocks,smaler clocks-bigger voltage and nothing.Same problem.
> In games my card is not stable!I don't know what to do ?!
> On default everything goes well.
> Guys I need advice from you.
> 
> P.S.I reached 1254 Mhz in Fire Strike at 1.15v easily but in games is a different story !


Not enough voltage for your "OC rides" my friend! You have an unstable OC!
And your stock bios might be interfering as well in your OC! Benchmarks are to lenient on the GPU´s except perhaps 3DMark, as it pushes pretty good for your GPU but
Far Cry 3 is THE number 1 core OC tester out there! If its stable in FarCry 3, its stable in everything! Except of course games with compatibility and driver problems!
Go to first page and download the proper bios REV.3 for your card and flash it!
Just remember to check your temps!
Be safe!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## sdmf74

What's this soft volt mod and LLC disable cold boot fix exactly? Do I need it? Im using skyn3t classy vbios rev2 with classified overvoltage tool. Sorry if I missed it.
BTW I am not using AB....... Thanx in advance!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What's this soft volt mod and LLC disable cold boot fix exactly? Do I need it? Im using skyn3t classy vbios rev2 with classified overvoltage tool. Sorry if I missed it.
> BTW I am not using AB....... Thanx in advance!


Soft volt mod allows you to up the voltage to 1,3v in AB, furthermore you can go up to 1.4v if using Zawarudos tool in combination with AB soft mod!
LLC disable is much like the CPUS Load Line Calibration, disabling it with a Boost free Bios alows you to have more stable current and an added 0.025v on the core!
Dont think you´ll need it anyway!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Wot case is that???


Its in his sig rig. Its the Azza Genesis 9000b


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Its in his sig rig. Its the Azza Genesis 9000b


Sorry! On mobile! =|


----------



## PCBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not enough voltage for your "OC rides" my friend! You have an unstable OC!
> And your stock bios might be interfering as well in your OC! Benchmarks are to lenient on the GPU´s except perhaps 3DMark, as it pushes pretty good for your GPU but
> Far Cry 3 is THE number 1 core OC tester out there! If its stable in FarCry 3, its stable in everything! Except of course games with compatibility and driver problems!
> Go to first page and download the proper bios REV.3 for your card and flash it!
> Just remember to check your temps!
> Be safe!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I know what is unstable system but in my case something is not right!
Not enough? But I tried with lower clocks also and same thing !
Example,I tried with 1.2v and boost 1175 Mhz and I after few minutes I have restart and annoying noise !
On default my boost is 1032 Mhz !One more thing .With new driver 331.58 WHQL card is even more unstable!

DCUII is non reference design with better cooling and VRM section ! What is going on ?!
Asic is 80%!

P.S.I played Metro LL with boost of 1215 Mhz and voltage 1.15v and everything was ok.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBeast*
> 
> I know what is unstable system but in my case something is not right!
> Not enough? But I tried with lower clocks also and same thing !
> Example,I tried with 1.2v and boost 1175 Mhz and I after few minutes I have restart and annoying noise !
> On default my boost is 1032 Mhz !One more thing .With new driver 331.58 WHQL card is even more unstable!
> 
> DCUII is non reference design with better cooling and VRM section ! What is going on ?!
> Asic is 80%!
> 
> P.S.I played Metro LL with boost of 1215 Mhz and voltage 1.15v and everything was ok.


Far cry 3 and Crysis is where you want to test your GTX780 overclocks. I have the same non reference asus directcu ii video card and had to settle on 1200/6200 for everyday gaming clocks that are stable in everygame. You might be stable at higher clocks in some games but play far cry 3 or crisis with vsync off to really test your overclock and see whats really stable. Also flash your bios if you haven't already to the one on the first page for your card. Your wasting your time if you haven't.


----------



## PCBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Far cry 3 and Crysis is where you want to test your GTX780 overclocks. I have the same non reference asus directcu ii video card and had to settle on 1200/6200 for everyday gaming clocks that are stable in everygame. You might be stable at higher clocks in some games but play far cry 3 or crisis with vsync off to really test your overclock and see whats really stable. Also *flash your bios* if you haven't already to the one on the first page for your card. Your wasting your time if you haven't.


Done.Same thing.Crash,crash and crash.
Now I have 1.21v in load and 1200 Mhz and bigger power limit but I feel that my card do not like bigger voltage.Everything higher than 1.15v cause crash in games!
This is my opinion for now !
Even if I set clocks at lower frequency with more voltage I have crash every time!
Tell me what is your sw setup for your card ? Are you using MSI afterburner or something else ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBeast*
> 
> Done.Same thing.Crash,crash and crash.
> Now I have 1.21v in load and 1200 Mhz and bigger power limit but I feel that my card do not like bigger voltage.Everything higher than 1.15v cause crash in games!
> This is my opinion for now !
> Even if I set clocks at lower frequency with more voltage I have crash every time!
> Tell me what is your sw setup for your card ? Are you using MSI afterburner or something else ?


Im using asus gpu tweak beacause at the time I couldn't get afterburner to give me real 1.212 volts which gpu tweak does. Im using the modified bios and my settings are:
GPU: 1200
volts: 1.212(which under heavy load is only 1.187 or so measured with meter)
memory: 6200
powertarget: 152%
temp target: 95

These are 100 percent game stable. I started out at 1254 gpu but had to work my way down to be 100 percent game stable. Even at 1215 gpu I will crash eventually in far cry 3. Use Crysis to test memory overclock once you find highest stable gpu clocks.


----------



## PCBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im using asus gpu tweak beacause at the time I couldn't get afterburner to give me real 1.212 volts which gpu tweak does. Im using the modified bios and my settings are:
> GPU: 1200
> volts: 1.212(which under heavy load is only 1.187 or so measured with meter)
> memory: 6200
> powertarget: 152%
> temp target: 95
> 
> These are 100 percent game stable. I started out at 1254 gpu but had to work my way down to be 100 percent game stable. Even at 1215 gpu I will crash eventually in far cry 3. Use Crysis to test memory overclock once you find highest stable gpu clocks.


Funny thing is that I don't know what is cause of my problem!
I tried with 1.21v and powertarget 152% , temp target 98 and 1162 Mhz clock and after 10 minutes of playing Far Cry 3 I get restart with sound zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz on my speakers!
I give up for now. Default is only option!


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBeast*
> 
> Funny thing is that I don't know what is cause of my problem!
> I tried with 1.21v and powertarget 152% , temp target 98 and 1162 Mhz clock and after 10 minutes of playing Far Cry 3 I get restart with sound zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz on my speakers!
> I give up for now. Default is only option!


Does it crash on stock? It could be you have an exceptionally bad clocking card.


----------



## max883

My system before: i7 2700k gtx 690. 3dmark13: 10.742

My system now: i7 4770k GTX 780 SLi. 3dmark13: 18.453

Almost doble score! :-D


----------



## Bridden

Ok, so I've got my 780 bios modded, and oddly enough, even without feeding it more power, the overclock just seems to 'stick' better.

But I am having a hard time getting use to the new way of overclocking... With the power target and offsets, I'm just not getting the results I'm looking for. It seems that my gpu is not using 100% of the power I'm feeding it, but the clock offset still has issues maxing out what I'm giving it. The GPU IS at 100% usage, and I'm still seeing artifact when trying to nudge it up too much more... (temp is below 70, temp target is 75c)

Any good guides you guys can suggest? I mean, I'm fine with how it is performing right now, but below 70c and already at 1200+ I just seem like I can get it more stable, just not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## lilchronic

my 780 arrived today







just need one more and i should be good


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my 780 arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need one more and i should be good


very nice were gonna have to hang out some time and bench together lol, its finally starting to cool off here (at night lol)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop!
> 
> Check this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GK104 - AKA 680/770
> 
> 
> 
> GK104 block diagram SMX units
> 
> 
> 
> GK110 - AKA Titan/780/780Ti
> 
> 
> 
> GK110 Block diagram SMX units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see GK104 is half the size die of the GK110 and the only thing yo can do to the GK104 is freeze it with LN2 or DICE and OC it to 1600mhz and then you are biting the heels of a stock 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the pics! It makes more sense now (or should I say, deepens the mystery







). If you double gk104 it gives us a real monster. Maybe this was "GK114" something more bad-a$$ then Titan's softer tesla gk110. With the race to make dies smaller, i doubt this monster will see the enthusiast light of day. Probably a professional chip which can justify an uber price point.

So, Ti specs/rumors show msrp of $649. Looks like 780 will take a price fall. Hard decision, sell now and get more, but no Hawaii #s and msrp







. So hard XD....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice were gonna have to hang out some time and bench together lol, its finally starting to cool off here (at night lol)


yeah fo sho









i tried bench the 480's last night but it still wasent cold enough for them on air lol temps were in the 90's

but this 780 acx barley broke 60° at 1202/3600mhz @1.212c


----------



## szeged

very nice







you gotta volt hack that baby and let em fly.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta volt hack that baby and let em fly.


yup my waterblock gets here Wednesday


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yup my waterblock gets here Wednesday


nice which block are you getting?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice which block are you getting?


EK-FC titan


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> EK-FC titan


very nice choice


----------



## Creator

Good choice.


----------



## afuhnk

Card: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov
Flashed with skyn3t-3A-ACX

Prios to flashing skyn3t-3A-ACX with NVFlash I made a backup of my cards' bios using Gigabyte Flash Tool "[email protected]_Ver5.3_B130506". File saved in .fb0 filetype.
I then used NVFlash to backup original bios in .rom filetype.

2 days later I bought new hardware and was so excited to reinstall everything that I forgot to save my original vbios (.rom). I do have the .fb0 file but Gigabyte Flash Tool reports "Unknown" / No Vid card found".

I searched for the original .rom file but couldn't find the same one.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+780&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=3072

Is my only option to wait for someone to eventually upload their .rom file with exact same version or is there something else I can do? (Like flash the .fb0 file back using a different tool?)

I'm not suffering any stability issues or anything. I just want to be safe and have the original .rom file. You know, in case I ever need to RMA it or something.

Original BIOS version is 80.10.3A.00.32.


Thank you


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## lilchronic

so.... i should use skynet's rev 3 bios and zawarudo's Voltage / LLC mod tool ?







is that how you guys are benching


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Core Clock: 967 MHz Boost Clock: 1020 MHz Model #: 03G-P4-2784-KR at newegg using will-call I'll grab it before work and have it running by tonight. It's nice only living 15 miles away from the egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $719.39 OTD


Just got mine today aswell!









And also with a brand new pc case^^


----------



## blaze0079

can i use skynet bios and the llc mod without doing the softmod. so that the card would use 1.23v on load and switch to lower voltage when idle.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys.....I need your HELP!









I think I kill my Palit.









I was going to do a Valley run at [email protected] and the pc shutdown, restarted, some continuing beeps and the GPU is dead. No light, no fan starts, nothing.....

Is there any way to revive it or is it completely gone??

I'm using the onboard now.

I posted in the LLC thread too. ANYONE can help me? Please?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze0079*
> 
> can i use skynet bios and the llc mod without doing the softmod. so that the card would use 1.23v on load and switch to lower voltage when idle.


yes you can... You can find it in OccamRazor's sig.


----------



## Koniakki

What an idiot. I couldn't be satisfied with those great clocks that had already. I had to push for it...And now I killed it.

Guys if any GPU experts are online and can recommend something or can point to someone so I can ask them my self would be greatly appreciated.

I think tsm out of my head might be able to help or something... wow I look really desperate. Well I'm that and really sad also.. frown.gif

Its weird that it died with "just" 1.275V(might be 1.285-1.294 withh llc). It barely run for a few seconds to even manage to build up heat. It must have been the voltage that killed.

Guys does anyone know if I take it out and leave a bit lying around, might come back to life? Like letting the circuits discharge or something?

Can I do anything similar like the fix we were doing with the PS3 that YLOD? Any and I mean any recommendations are more than welcomed...


----------



## szeged

do you have another computer you can try the card in?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do you have another computer you can try the card in?


Tried it on a ASUS P8P67 that has a 2600k/GTX 670 in it with a CoolerMaster 600w psu. No go. Dead.

Psu seems fine since I'm on with the onboard. And since it didn't work on the other PC so the psu must be ok...









*szeged* I really appreciated the help man. Please if you can think of ANYTHING tell me. ;(


----------



## szeged

have you tried using the integrated gpu to flash the 780 back to stock bios?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have you tried using the integrated gpu to flash the 780 back to stock bios?


Its not even recognized. Also no fans on the card spins, no led on it start.. Nothing to indicate it working. Nothing...


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks to whoever mentioned that there is a new WHQL driver out.








I just woke up....too lazy to scroll back now....your rep is incoming after a shower etc.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Holy hell am I late to joining this.




On a side note, I probably should have saved money on the 780 and gotten a better phone to take pictures with, but I can't play BF4 on a phone now can I?









Edit:Whoops forgot this. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cvu8p/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys.....I need your HELP! ;(
> 
> I think I kill my Palit. mad.gif
> 
> I was going to do a Valley run at [email protected] and the pc shutdown, restarted, some continuing beeps and the GPU is dead. No light, no fan starts, nothing.....
> 
> Is there any way to revive it or is it completely gone??
> 
> I'm using the onboard now. frown.gif
> 
> I posted in the LLC thread too. ANYONE can help me? Please?


Wait a bit. I will be home in about a hour. So stop pulling your hair off get a beer and relax .


----------



## szeged

sky to the rescue


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> Holy hell am I late to joining this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I probably should have saved money on the 780 and gotten a better phone to take pictures with, but I can't play BF4 on a phone now can I?


No you can't but you can use it as a minimap.
Welcome! Nice rig....lots of similar hardware.


----------



## skyn3t

Is this news? I just got it now.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-radeon-r9-290x-benchmark-performance,24732.html#xtor=RSS-999


----------



## anubis1127

That is from the 17th, so not really new news.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Its in his sig rig. Its the Azza Genesis 9000b
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! On mobile! =|
Click to expand...

Really do wish they would add that feature in for mobile users!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> On a side note, I probably should have saved money on the 780 and gotten a better phone to take pictures with, but I can't play BF4 on a phone now can I?


Haha! I have the same problem w/ my Note 2. Crappy pictures and I lost my camera camera. But at least we can bee eff tree!

occamrazer:
5GB for the Ti? Really? I guess I could see 4GB, but 5 seems excessive. I'd rather more cores!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys.....I need your HELP! ;(
> 
> I think I kill my Palit. mad.gif
> 
> I was going to do a Valley run at [email protected] and the pc shutdown, restarted, some continuing beeps and the GPU is dead. No light, no fan starts, nothing.....
> 
> Is there any way to revive it or is it completely gone??
> 
> I'm using the onboard now. frown.gif
> 
> I posted in the LLC thread too. ANYONE can help me? Please?


Relax and have a beer like my little Brother said!
You are in good hands!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## lilchronic

so i was running the soft mod llc and lowerd my voltage to low and it crashed and cant get the gpu to show back up
what can i do ??
nevermind but i was worried for a sec lolz


----------



## chantruong

I got tired of waiting for the r9-290x so I got this today.











However I'm having a problem that might be cpu bottleneck or some kind of throttling. Could someone help me on that?
I also opened a new thread for this issue.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1435989/cpu-bottleneck-throtttling-780


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Really do wish they would add that feature in for mobile users!
> Haha! I have the same problem w/ my Note 2. Crappy pictures and I lost my camera camera. But at least we can bee eff tree!
> 
> *occamrazer:
> 5GB for the Ti? Really? I guess I could see 4GB, but 5 seems excessive. I'd rather more cores*!


From the way i see it in every thread in every forum i visit, everybody is expecting something out of the blue "for us"! (MORE CORES, MORE SPEED, MORE EVERYTHING), WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!! there is no "us"! There is only "them"!!!! NVIDIA=PROFIT=Shareholders=MONEY!!!!
Just like AMD, having their fans believe that AMD is launching a card to help them beat nvidia... oh and cheap at the same time... really people?!?!!?








So they have to milk everything out of everything, if its cheaper to get K20 out as 780Ti with 5GB instead of 3GB they will! but i believe it will the 3GB because of the 384Bits bus!
They don't care about us, only our money and better ways to make more money out of us!
I wanted a Titan with the 15 SMX units enabled too but it wont happen! yields are too low and GK180 is only for the elite Teslas!
The difference between what we want and what they want is wider than the sea that separates you and me!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chantruong*
> 
> I got tired of waiting for the r9-290x so I got this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I'm having a problem that might be cpu bottleneck or some kind of throttling. Could someone help me on that?
> I also opened a new thread for this issue.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435989/cpu-bottleneck-throtttling-780


Welcome to Team Badass Green!

Either way, i heard bf4 was getting delayed, thus 290x as well... & to top it all off, 290x is releasing on beta drivers...









(first two statements are a joke, third is probable speculation)

BTW, the 780Ti gpu-z leak shows 2,496 cores & 3gigs of vram...



I guess only time will tell if this is true or not... I find 5 gigs to be strange, doesn't defusing memory modules usually cause issues?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> From the way i see it in every thread in every forum i visit, everybody is expecting something out of the blue "for us"! (MORE CORES, MORE SPEED, MORE EVERYTHING), WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!! there is no "us"! There is only "them"!!!! NVIDIA=PROFIT=Shareholders=MONEY!!!!
> Just like AMD, having their fans believe that AMD is launching a card to help them beat nvidia... oh and cheap at the same time... really people?!?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they have to milk everything out of everything, if its cheaper to get K20 out as 780Ti with 5GB instead of 3GB they will! but i believe it will the 3GB because of the 384Bits bus!
> They don't care about us, only our money and better ways to make more money out of us!
> I wanted a Titan with the 15 SMX units enabled too but it wont happen! yields are too low and GK180 is only for the elite Teslas!
> The difference between what we want and what they want is wider than the sea that separates you and me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I totally agree just marketing hype.


----------



## Bridden

ALRIGHT! For some reason, it has taken forever for GPU-Z to send my validation, and I can finally join the club.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkzbe/

While I'm validating, can anyone help with the issue I posted eairlier? Seems it was either A) skipped over or B) ignored because it is a stupid query.
If it is B, just let me know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Ok, so I've got my 780 bios modded, and oddly enough, even without feeding it more power, the overclock just seems to 'stick' better.
> 
> But I am having a hard time getting use to the new way of overclocking... With the power target and offsets, I'm just not getting the results I'm looking for. It seems that my gpu is not using 100% of the power I'm feeding it, but the clock offset still has issues maxing out what I'm giving it. The GPU IS at 100% usage, and I'm still seeing artifact when trying to nudge it up too much more... (temp is below 70, temp target is 75c)
> 
> Any good guides you guys can suggest? I mean, I'm fine with how it is performing right now, but below 70c and already at 1200+ I just seem like I can get it more stable, just not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## BandonStorm

I got a Gigabyte Windforce OC Rev 2.0 Edition 780, but the Gigabyte OC Guru II seems like a pierce of junk with Win 8.1. It sometimes resets back to default clocks after reboot (not always).
I'm running Windows 8.1 Pro, which tool would you guys recommend? I was thinking of switching over to the MSI afterburner.

Btw, OC Guru was actually working fine till I upgraded to Win 8.1 and the new driver 331.58. Should I revert back to Win8/ Older nvidia driver (327.23) till Win 8.1 gets more fixes and stuff?

F.Y.I The main issue I face is that with the same clocks I was running for about a month in Win 8, which is 1.2v and 1100/1152 core clock and 3254Mhz Memory (Stable with stress testing) is now not stable in Windows 8.1. Heaven throws small black artifacts when it reaches that scene with the dragon. Do I have to start my overclocking from scratch again with 8.1?







Honestly that would suck.

Btw, temps on the card are great (I Think







), 15mins of burn in with FurMark reaches 71C at the very end with fans running at 70%

P.S : I know there are a million questions in my post :X, but here is two more








If there is anyone else with these Wind force cards, what clocks/voltages are you running? Should I/Is there a way to unlock the voltage on our cards?

Thanks guys for reading!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Wait a bit. I will be home in about a hour. So stop pulling your hair off get a beer and relax .


Hey buddy, I just woke. I had a few ones and fell asleep.









So I'm the second one here to killed a card? I think I read somewhere that someone killed his but that was with 1.45V+ I think?

Just my luck. I really hope we can do something.

Also I must have dreamed something because when I woke I had an idea. Is there any chance I might have triggered a protection of some sort? OVP, OCP or something?

Maybe I can short-out something in the back to remove/reset it and it might come back to life?

*P.S:* Guys I'm willing to pay also to get this fixed. I prefer it than sending it back for RMA. Just a way to thank someone who manages to revive it. ;(

Palit 780 Jetsream:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> ALRIGHT! For some reason, it has taken forever for GPU-Z to send my validation, and I can finally join the club.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkzbe/
> 
> While I'm validating, can anyone help with the issue I posted eairlier? Seems it was either A) skipped over or B) ignored because it is a stupid query.
> If it is B, just let me know.


here is mine also ..... lilchronic - GTX 780 sc acx
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v6due/


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey buddy, I just woke. I had a few ones and fell asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm the second one here to killed a card? I think I read somewhere that someone killed his but that was with 1.45V+ I think?
> 
> Just my luck. I really hope we can do something.
> 
> Also I must have dreamed something because when I woke I had an idea. Is there any chance I might have triggered a protection of some sort? OVP, OCP or something?
> 
> Maybe I can short-out something in the back to remove/reset it and it might come back to life?
> 
> *P.S:* Guys I'm willing to pay also to get this fixed. I prefer it than sending it back for RMA. Just a way to thank someone who manages to revive it. ;(
> 
> Palit 780 Jetsream:


Most likely you killed one of the Mosfets causing it to short circuit, i doubt the card is dead, but because of the mosfets been shorted you will not be able to power up the card. I am not familiar with the PCB architecture for 780's but i assume if you look into it the mosfet configuration would not have changed much over the years. I'm sure you could look into it and do some basic short circuit testing with a multimeter.

If you do do testing and find its a mosfet they can be very very carefully be replaced, however i would be screaming rma at this point.


----------



## szeged

you should remove the heatsink/fans and check for any physical damage on the card, if you found any blown spots, would save the trouble of trying to fix it lol.


----------



## MNKyDeth

I am just starting to overclock my Zotac AMP! GTX 780. I have it under water using an EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel GPU block.

I have backed up the original bios, and flashed the skynet rev 3 bios to it. I felt uncomfortable as I realized I am not familiar with the overclocking style presented with the GTX 780. So I flashed back to the original .rom so I could get a bit more experience with it first.

I am using the Zotac software for overclocking my card currently called Zotac Firestorm.

I feel I understand the software and what it is suppose to do for me but it seems the Mhz values are incorrect from software to software and I am unsure of what one I should deem as accurate of my current settings.

I set the board power limit to 106% and the GPU clock to 1202Mhz. I then fire up Unigine Valley benchmark to give it a quick stress test. I also fire up GPU-Z to see how the GPU clock is reacting and at what Mhz the card is running at.
But, I have 1202Mhz in Firestorm software that I set. GPU-Z reports 1319.5Mhz and Unigine Valley says I have 1492Mhz in the upper right hand corner.

My temperature for my gpu seems to stay between 26 and 29 degrees celcius according to GPU-Z. The TDP of GPU-Z reports 50-78% and VDDC of 1.1500v

I feel I need some clarification if I should trust GPU-Z for accuracy on my card. I also need to ask about the rev 3 bios as when I had that loaded up I used MSI afterburner software and I was not able to adjust the vcore slider for the gpu. Is my voltage locked? Is there no way to adjust it to a higher setting with this particular card?


----------



## KarateF22

GPU-Z is usually fairly reliable, but the absolute best way to see voltage (other than a multimeter) is to use the MSI Afterburner hack that gives you direct access and control of voltage values. Disable the voltage control for safety and it gives you the absolute voltage, including its minor oscillations. Do note that this hack does allows you to input dangerous voltages which can fry your card if you do unlock voltage control, and it disables auto-undervolting when the card is not in use if you take the voltage setting away from Auto.

As for temperature, I don't know.

Anyways, I would read the first post a bit more... it answers most of this.


----------



## MNKyDeth

Ok, I went back to MSI afterburner.

I read the first post many times, I think I was/am a bit confused by all the differing numbers I was presented with. I didn't know what ones to believe. That also tells me that just because I move something 10Mhz on a slider that it might adjust things differently than I expect possibly.

So, I believe I know what I was doing wrong now as I had GPU-Z set to max so it just showed the max Mhz of the gpu instead of what it was currently running at. That was my mistake fully. So, from what I can tell with the stock bios on this card I can do 1200Mhz core and 1850Mhz ram.

Tomorrow when I give this a go with the Rev 3 bios I will see what I can get. The goal is 1300Mhz core, and whatever I can get with the ram.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> Most likely you killed one of the Mosfets causing it to short circuit, i doubt the card is dead, but because of the mosfets been shorted you will not be able to power up the card. I am not familiar with the PCB architecture for 780's but i assume if you look into it the mosfet configuration would not have changed much over the years. I'm sure you could look into it and do some basic short circuit testing with a multimeter.
> 
> If you do do testing and find its a mosfet they can be very very carefully be replaced, however i would be screaming rma at this point.


I should RMA it. As I discussed with Skyn3t(that guy is absolutely amazing. great person), no reason to wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you should remove the heatsink/fans and check for any physical damage on the card, if you found any blown spots, would save the trouble of trying to fix it lol.


Thanks guys. As I said, I should just RMA it, learn my lesson in the hard way, suck it up and keep going. Lets hope if all goes well with the RMA, my next one is just as a good clocker as this one... Or maybe wait and get the 780Ti with the credit refund.


----------



## NRD

Sorry for your loss Koniakki


----------



## Zapee995

Hello! I finally managed to flash my ref 780 with Ref OC bios and everything is ok, benchmarks and games are smooth as butter! My card is on water so the temps are just fine, bellow 42o C. I just want to know...Is 1.212V safe for 24/7 use?? (Gaming/Internet/Movies) Thanks in advance!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Hello! I finally managed to flash my ref 780 with Ref OC bios and everything is ok, benchmarks and games are smooth as butter! My card is on water so the temps are just fine, bellow 42o C. I just want to know...Is 1.212V safe for 24/7 use?? (Gaming/Internet/Movies) Thanks in advance!


Yup you can game,bench 24/7 at that voltage. Anything above is the lucky drawer to keep alive. You may go to 1.4v or you can die at 1.275v like koniakke did last night. Just be carefull.


----------



## Zapee995

Thanks mate and congrats for your great work and all the members for the support and feedback! So, i am going to keep this bios, my card is still cold







and i am about 6 to 7 fps faster to valley...With this voltage ia can go above 1650 on the memory and it is soooo good!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Thanks mate and congrats for your great work and all the members for the support and feedback! So, i am going to keep this bios, my card is still cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am about 6 to 7 fps faster to valley...With this voltage ia can go above 1650 on the memory and it is soooo good!!


Anytime. Enjoy it.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Thanks mate and congrats for your great work and all the members for the support and feedback! So, i am going to keep this bios, my card is still cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am about 6 to 7 fps faster to valley...With this voltage ia can go above 1650 on the memory and it is soooo good!!


I did dozens of benches at 1.25V and didn't encounter any problems. And that was on [email protected]% fan.

As Skyn3t told you about my unlucky experience a few pages back, I cannot recommend anything over 1.25V imho.

I was hitting [email protected] so that should had been enough. But I wanted more. So from now on my recommended voltage will be top 1.25-1.26V. *NOT* more. Either water or air.

Others ofcourse have been benching well over 1.3V. But those were on water just like you. So its a lot safe on water of course but also like Skyn3t said, anything over 1.275V is luck of the draw and on each ones risk. Mine didn't even got hot enough to blow something. It just didn't take the voltage/clocks.

Overclock safe is my moto now..! I learned the hard way.









*PS:* Thanks *Sky* again buddy. You guys made me feel a lot better, get my head straight, RMA it and hope all goes well and hopefully a few weeks or month from now, it will be all in the past.

I'm sure noone would ever want his card to die and be left with a 500-600euro paperweight in some cases. So I will say it again. Overclock safe!


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is this news? I just got it now.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-radeon-r9-290x-benchmark-performance,24732.html#xtor=RSS-999


I would hope AMDs new flagship is faster than a 7 month old card as well









Saying that, my 780 is still faster than that haha.

Koniakki, man that proper sucks that your card fried. The thing is when you start going into these super high voltages you really need to actively cool the parts of the card that supply voltage. Air coolers just don't do this, that's why your card blew. If you don't get a new card through RMA I would be happy to try and fix it myself for free if you're ok with that? probably only needs a new VRM or two soldering on.

That being said, I am back from my time away, sorry I've neglected my threads etc. Any projects going on I can help with?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yup you can game,bench 24/7 at that voltage. Anything above is the lucky drawer to keep alive. You may go to 1.4v or you can die at 1.275v like koniakke did last night. Just be carefull.


Hi Little Brother!








Im going to take my Brother´s post to write something for those that have their card on air with OC:

Please do *NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!*
No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! *HEAT KILLS*!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!

Please guys *PLAY SAFE!*

*ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)*
Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!









Cheers all!

Ed


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I did dozens of benches at 1.25V and didn't encounter any problems. And that was on [email protected]% fan.
> 
> As Skyn3t told you about my unlucky experience a few pages back, I cannot recommend anything over 1.25V imho.
> 
> I was hitting [email protected] so that should had been enough. But I wanted more. So from now on my recommended voltage will be top 1.25-1.26V. *NOT* more. Either water or air.
> 
> Others ofcourse have been benching well over 1.3V. But those were on water just like you. So its a lot safe on water of course but also like Skyn3t said, anything over 1.275V is luck of the draw and on each ones risk. Mine didn't even got hot enough to blow something. It just didn't take the voltage/clocks.
> 
> Overclock safe is my moto now..! I learned the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS:* Thanks *Sky* again buddy. You guys made me feel a lot better, get my head straight, RMA it and hope all goes well and hopefully a few weeks or month from now, it will be all in the past.
> 
> I'm sure noone would ever want his card to die and be left with a 500-600euro paperweight in some cases. So I will say it again. Overclock safe!


Really sorry about your card mate,fingers crossed the RMA works out well for you....


----------



## Zapee995

Yeah mate, i read your story and its really bad. Hope your rma will go well and get a shiny new card back! I destroyed my 3770k 2 weeks ago after deliding it...so i can tell you, if you are an overclocker, nothing matters...you pay the price for some more mhz just like a lot of us did!









Btw, i tested mine yesterday at 1200/[email protected] lucky that the system frozed and i had to hard restart it...not even a benchmark run for 3''..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Koniakki, man that proper sucks that your card fried. The thing is when you start going into these super high voltages you really need to actively cool the parts of the card that supply voltage. Air coolers just don't do this, that's why your card blew. If you don't get a new card through RMA I would be happy to try and fix it myself for free if you're ok with that? probably only needs a new VRM or two soldering on.


Will it sound weird if as stranger to you(me) says that your post really moved me? What you said is one of the most thoughful/moving thing I ever read or have been said to me or anyone on an online forum.

Forums need more people like you, Skyn3t and many others here. I'm indebted to you my friend. You guys really moved me.. I'm out of words.

My card is coming straight to you along with few beers man if the RMA goes south. Nothing and noone is left unappreciated by me.









Also I hope I made it clear that *I DID NOT* use your tool when it happened. I will say it again that I only use the AB Hack and the /wi command.

*P.S:* Also *read this everyone and be careful*. This is serious stuff and it happened for real. You might think it will not happen to you and just say "look that stupid guy he killed his card". I hope it doesn't happen to you.

But I thought too it would never happen to me also. And you know what happened. I killed a 500euro GPU. If someone has enough money to not care then good for them. I don't. And I believe most of us here can't afford to loose $600-700 out of stupidity/ignorance.

Overclock safe and within safe margins.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi Little Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to take my Brother´s post to write something for those that have their card on air with OC:
> 
> Please do *NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!*
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! *HEAT KILLS*!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!
> 
> Please guys *PLAY SAFE!*
> 
> *ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)*
> Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all!
> 
> Ed


*This* should be in the *FIRST PAGE* of every overclocking thread that includes voltage. If I had known this before I would never, ever tried anything above 1.225-1.231V. And will never do again. Lesson learned.

Also I took one for the team. I hope it prevents others from having their card fry/die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Really sorry about your card mate,fingers crossed the RMA works out well for you....


Thanks man. Hope so too about the RMA. If not *Zawarudo* IS ON THE RESCUE!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Yeah mate, i read your story and its really bad. Hope your rma will go well and get a shiny new card back! I destroyed my 3770k 2 weeks ago after deliding it...so i can tell you, if you are an overclocker, nothing matters...you pay the price for some more mhz just like a lot of us did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i tested mine yesterday at 1200/[email protected] lucky that the system frozed and i had to hard restart it...not even a benchmark run for 3''..


That's exactly what happened when it died. Maybe 2 seconds in the bench and it shutdown immediately.

But when previously any OC was unstable the card just crash/restore and it was back on stock settings. And I just had to re-apply the AB profile. No system crash/freeze of anything.

But when things start to freeze/reboot when it comes to gpu OC its bad. My advise man I believe you already know it. I can't say anything else after what happened. As *OccamRazor* said nothing above 1.24V on air. I would settle for 1.231V for benchmarks and 1.225V for games if someone wants to play at those voltages.

Otherwise for 24/7 nothing more than 1.21V.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Will it sound weird if as stranger to you(me) says that your post really moved me? What you said is one of the most thoughful/moving thing I ever read or have been said to me or anyone on an online forum.*
> 
> *Forums need more people like you, Skyn3t and many others here. I'm indebted to you my friend. You guys really moved me.. I'm out of words*.


You´re a nice guy koniakky and believe me when i say, what all the forums out there really need guys like YOU!
You took a blow in the gut and instead of be self commiserating and blow off steam taking a swing at everyone and everything (unfortunately most forum users are THAT immature really), you are here telling your story and warning everyone not to make the same mistake!
Man, thats big in my book! Now you moved me!








And yes my Brother Skyn3t and my good Friend Zawarudo (with a BIG F as Real Friends suppose to be) are excellent persons in here and out of here because who you are is measured for your actions and not your words! And the actions you made until now tells me you are indeed a good guy and a valued addition for this forum and OCN!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## wstanci3

This page calls for something.








LOL, but seriously OCN has some of the friendliest people I've ever met and most giving.








I'm done now.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> This page calls for something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but seriously OCN has some of the friendliest people I've ever met and most giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done now.


Tru dat!


----------



## Q5Grafx

got a question for ya. went to evga got my codes. went to steam and theres nowhere to enter a code. only asks for crerdit card or paypal but no enter code. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> got a question for ya. went to evga got my codes. went to steam and theres nowhere to enter a code. only asks for crerdit card or paypal but no enter code. what am i doing wrong?


If you look at your menu in the top corner, there is a button to activate a product.

You put the code in and it figures out what game it is for by itself.


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> got a question for ya. went to evga got my codes. went to steam and theres nowhere to enter a code. only asks for crerdit card or paypal but no enter code. what am i doing wrong?


Games - Activate a product on steam - Enter product code.

After that your good to go


----------



## Q5Grafx

see then theres the other issue the steam.msi will not install i get an incompatible software error when i attempt to run the installer


----------



## Q5Grafx

I will be way more than happy to give up one of my codes for this game to anyone that can resolve this issue


----------



## Q5Grafx

didnt have any issues with the UBIsoft install for the free tom clancy game. and as you can tell i am way new to downloading games i havent pc gamed really since quake2 and that required a cd


----------



## Slayyar

http://postimg.org/image/mqajaqf85/

http://postimg.org/image/74nz6yt1r/

3 evga hydro copper. I should have checked out this forum a long time ago so much usefull info


----------



## Q5Grafx

ok got it figured out. If this should happen to anyone else here is the cure. go to c:\users\NAME\appdata\local\temp then right click properties and click security then click advanced. take ownership of the folder then go back to properties and add yourself and give all permissions. then steam will install for you. thanks to everyone that attempted to fix the problem


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> I got a Gigabyte Windforce OC Rev 2.0 Edition 780, but the Gigabyte OC Guru II seems like a pierce of junk with Win 8.1. It sometimes resets back to default clocks after reboot (not always).
> I'm running Windows 8.1 Pro, which tool would you guys recommend? I was thinking of switching over to the MSI afterburner.
> 
> Btw, OC Guru was actually working fine till I upgraded to Win 8.1 and the new driver 331.58. Should I revert back to Win8/ Older nvidia driver (327.23) till Win 8.1 gets more fixes and stuff?
> 
> F.Y.I The main issue I face is that with the same clocks I was running for about a month in Win 8, which is 1.2v and 1100/1152 core clock and 3254Mhz Memory (Stable with stress testing) is now not stable in Windows 8.1. Heaven throws small black artifacts when it reaches that scene with the dragon. Do I have to start my overclocking from scratch again with 8.1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly that would suck.
> 
> Btw, temps on the card are great (I Think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), 15mins of burn in with FurMark reaches 71C at the very end with fans running at 70%
> 
> P.S : I know there are a million questions in my post :X, but here is two more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone else with these Wind force cards, what clocks/voltages are you running? Should I/Is there a way to unlock the voltage on our cards?
> 
> Thanks guys for reading!


Bump :X Please help


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You´re a nice guy koniakky and believe me when i say, what all the forums out there really need guys like YOU!
> You took a blow in the gut and instead of be self commiserating and blow off steam taking a swing at everyone and everything (unfortunately most forum users are THAT immature really), you are here telling your story and warning everyone not to make the same mistake!
> Man, thats big in my book! Now you moved me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes my Brother Skyn3t and my good Friend Zawarudo (with a BIG F as Real Friends suppose to be) are excellent persons in here and out of here because who you are is measured for your actions and not your words! And the actions you made until now tells me you are indeed a good guy and a valued addition for this forum and OCN!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I will just add this and will not say more... This goes to all of you.. And this comes from a 27years old, 6foot, 190pound guy...


----------



## GhostDog99

i have been posting on this thread for some time now and just realized i never joined lol

so here are my 780s

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cczvh/

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780invoice.png.html

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/IMG_6837.jpg.html


----------



## Furlans

Did anyone know if Evga 780 FTW si voltage unlocked?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Did anyone know if Evga 780 FTW si voltage unlocked?


from what i know ther is no evbot so i would say it volts are locked
but you can flash the bios to skyn3t bios and use msi afterburner soft mod for 1.3v
and if you want more you can use ZawarudoABHackV2 tool

im benching my 780 SC @ 1417/3700 with 1.325v


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> from what i know ther is no evbot so i would say it volts are locked
> but you can flash the bios to skyn3t bios and use msi afterburner soft mod for 1.3v
> and if you want more you can use ZawarudoABHackV2 tool
> 
> im benching my 780 SC @ 1417/3700 with 1.325v


Thanks for the reply!
I don't know if ab softmod will work with ftw...
Nic build and nice clock man!
I am also confused if:
-buying a 780 FTW for 560€
-buying a 780 Lightning for 590€

I nave my 4,5ghz4770k watercooled, bit my pumo is a poor x2o 750 v4 so i can't add a WB to the loop...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> I don't know if ab softmod will work with ftw...
> Nic build and nice clock man!
> I am also confused if:
> -buying a 780 FTW for 560€
> -buying a 780 Lightning for 590€
> 
> I nave my 4,5ghz4770k watercooled, bit my pumo is a poor x2o 750 v4 so i can't add a WB to the loop...


thanks mate 
and i would tall you dont get ether get the classified
the FTW is not worth it i have FTW 680s and all i can say is why didnt i get the Classified lol

and the lightning 780 is not all that


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> from what i know ther is no evbot so i would say it volts are locked
> but you can flash the bios to skyn3t bios and use msi afterburner soft mod for 1.3v
> and if you want more you can use ZawarudoABHackV2 tool
> 
> im benching my 780 SC @ 1417/3700 with 1.325v


what were you able to clock to with 1.212v?

i can get 1215mhz @ 1.212v stock bios just wondering what kinda of clock's i should be looking at with those volts.

my waterblock should be here tomorrow just in time for some cool weather here in tallahassee


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> thanks mate
> and i would tall you dont get ether get the classified
> the FTW is not worth it i have FTW 680s and all i can say is why didnt i get the Classified lol
> 
> and the lightning 780 is not all that


Thanks!
Buy i don't want to spend more than 650€ for a classified... A
I van buy a ftw for 560€, is a great price.. I read in the evga sita that ibt has "+power target"... Classy has "++power target"....
I'm confused about what evga mean... Is or isn't voltage unlocked? :O


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what were you able to clock to with 1.212v?
> 
> i can get 1215mhz @ 1.212v stock bios just wondering what kinda of clock's i should be looking at with those volts.
> 
> my waterblock should be here tomorrow just in time for some cool weather here in tallahassee


my game 24/7 is 1254 / 3400 1.212v but if i was just benching @ 1.212v i could get a round 1300 /3700


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Did anyone know if Evga 780 FTW si voltage unlocked?


All it needs is the NCP4206 to unlockable. Unless you mean unlocked from the factory.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks!
> Buy i don't want to spend more than 650€ for a classified... A
> I van buy a ftw for 560€, is a great price.. I read in the evga sita that ibt has "+power target"... Classy has "++power target"....
> I'm confused about what evga mean... Is or isn't voltage unlocked? :O


where do you live ?

here in the US the Classified is cheaper than the lightning


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> my game 24/7 is 1254 / 3400 1.212v but if i was just benching @ 1.212v i could get a round 1300 /3700


nice


----------



## Furlans

I live in Italy








I wanna buy a 780, but i'm so confused....
[email protected]€
[email protected]€
[email protected]€ or more
I can also buy a wf3 OC rev 2 for 508€...

Now, i'm looking for the lightning


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I live in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna buy a 780, but i'm so confused....
> [email protected]€
> [email protected]€
> [email protected]€ or more
> I can also buy a wf3 OC rev 2 for 508€...
> 
> Now, i'm looking for the lightning


i was thinking just know that the GTX 780 Ti is a round the corner
so if you get and EVGA GTX 780 SC , FTW , Classified
you can do the step up program
and upgrade to a GTX 780 TI whan it comes out

that is what i love a bout EVGA cards best support and great cards


----------



## Slayyar

So i want to flash my bios with EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip but comes up with "ID missmatch no matches found"


----------



## Slayyar

Also i have a evga hydrocopper


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> So no flash my bios with EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip but comes up with "ID missmatch no matches found"


Did you disable the EEPROM?

By
Nvflash --protectoff
Than
Nvflash --override -6 biosnake.rom

If none of those works try

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
It will flash your gpu, some system are different from others .and the bios you are flashing has a different "VENDOR" ID.

Damn mobile


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> So i want to flash my bios with *EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2.zip* but comes up with "ID missmatch no matches found"


Zip file? perhaps you have to open it? inside you have a .rom file!








Its that one to flash!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Slayyar

ok so nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom Thanks alot!! Altough i have 3 780s do i have to type the command 3 times?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> ok so nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom Thanks alot!! Altough i have 3 780s do i have to type the command 3 times?


No no.

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
GPU 1

nvflash -i1-4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
GPU 2

nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
GPU 3


----------



## Slayyar

Sweeet Thank you soo much







very quick replies around here i like it.


----------



## lilchronic

so far with stock voltage i got 1333mhz/3600mhz mem ....... not bad


----------



## skyn3t

OK. Now that I read most of my emails from this thread and saw some pages back LoL.

Wuuuta a bunch love spreaded all over this thread .









After a good day of work it just gave me.more happiness









Just don't take it in the wrong way gent's hahahahaha.
No **** or swag .

I'm just mess with y'all









Now serious. We are bada$$ ppz'z...Z...z.....Z.....z.....Z......z..... Around the globe


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so far with stock voltage / stock bios i got 1333mhz/3600mhz mem ....... not bad


what is your + core + mem at? I would like to give this a shot, i am currently +150 core +200 mem stock bios stock voltage. and its stable 24.7

haven't tried to go any higher, is there any reason too really?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> what is your + core + mem at? I would like to give this a shot, i am currently +150 core +200 mem stock bios stock voltage. and its stable 24.7
> 
> haven't tried to go any higher, is there any reason too really?


+196 core and +600 mem

..... i just noticed the card i got already has skynets bios on it lolz


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> what is your + core + mem at? I would like to give this a shot, i am currently +150 core +200 mem stock bios stock voltage. and its stable 24.7
> 
> haven't tried to go any higher, is there any reason too really?


The clocks he is running valley are benchingrasch clocks
I don't think they would be game stable

And every card is deferent you need to just
Try and see what is good for you do +13mhz
Every time till your card crash
And if you are looking for 24/7 game stable
You need to try It in games like far cray 3


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> The clocks he is running valley are benchingrasch clocks
> I don't think they would be game stable
> 
> And every card is deferent you need to just
> Try and see what is good for you do +13mhz
> Every time till your card crash
> And if you are looking for 24/7 game stable
> You need to try It in games like far cray 3


1306mhz might be gaming stable thou









also you can let unigine heaven 4.0 run a few loops, but using games u play is always the best for testing stability


----------



## catdog13

WOOT


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so far with stock voltage i got 1333mhz/3600mhz mem ....... not bad


Sick card if you're @ 1.212v or less.


----------



## caenlen

my temp is getting to around 67 celsius when i game, is this normal? i am stock voltage stock bios +150 core and +200 mem 24.7 stable, msi twin frozr version.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catdog13*
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT


better get to reading lolz









780


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my temp is getting to around 67 celsius when i game, is this normal? i am stock voltage stock bios +150 core and +200 mem 24.7 stable, msi twin frozr version.


Sounds about right to me, if you're concerned about temps, you can get a more aggressive fan curve. I would consider 67c extremely safe.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my temp is getting to around 67 celsius when i game, is this normal? i am stock voltage stock bios +150 core and +200 mem 24.7 stable, msi twin frozr version.


Sounds fine to me...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Sick card if you're @ 1.212v or less.










yeah im @ 1.212v
asic value 67%


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Will it sound weird if as stranger to you(me) says that your post really moved me? What you said is one of the most thoughful/moving thing I ever read or have been said to me or anyone on an online forum.
> 
> Forums need more people like you, Skyn3t and many others here. I'm indebted to you my friend. You guys really moved me.. I'm out of words.
> 
> My card is coming straight to you along with few beers man if the RMA goes south. Nothing and noone is left unappreciated by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I hope I made it clear that *I DID NOT* use your tool when it happened. I will say it again that I only use the AB Hack and the /wi command.


No problem man, glad my post hit you in the right way, that's how i meant it haha. No worries, I got your back buddy. Not guaranteeing I can get it working again but I'll do everything in my power to try.









Yeah man I got it, you never used the tool haha. No worries mate, I'm going to make a new version that states a warning about overvolting on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You´re a nice guy koniakky and believe me when i say, what all the forums out there really need guys like YOU!
> You took a blow in the gut and instead of be self commiserating and blow off steam taking a swing at everyone and everything (unfortunately most forum users are THAT immature really), you are here telling your story and warning everyone not to make the same mistake!
> Man, thats big in my book! Now you moved me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes my Brother Skyn3t and my good Friend Zawarudo (with a BIG F as Real Friends suppose to be) are excellent persons in here and out of here because who you are is measured for your actions and not your words! And the actions you made until now tells me you are indeed a good guy and a valued addition for this forum and OCN!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yeah man, he handled it like a true gent. Ed your posts are always uplifting and thought provoking mate. yeah man, we are real life Friends. You and Ricardo have been awesome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I will just add this and will not say more... This goes to all of you.. And this comes from a 27years old, 6foot, 190pound guy...


COME HERE YOU







haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im @ 1.212v
> asic value 67%


That's a good asic quality for water cooling


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im @ 1.212v
> asic value 67%


That's what my classy can do at least bench stable @ 1.212.


----------



## Slayyar

bit of a hickup here...i flashed the bios i re installed the driver 331.58 windows load screen comes up but when its finished loading screen goes black and then loses connection to monitor. I tried the stock driver that comes with graphic card and that works fine :\


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> bit of a hickup here...i flashed the bios i re installed the driver 331.58 windows load screen comes up but when its finished loading screen goes black and then loses connection to monitor. I tried the stock driver that comes with graphic card and that works fine :\


Are you doing a clean install?


----------



## Slayyar

nah i just un installed and then re installed.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> nah i just un installed and then re installed.


Try to use "Perform Clean Installation" option when you're trying to install the new drivers.


----------



## Slayyar

ok ill give that a go.


----------



## Slayyar

Nope that didn't work.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Not sure if anyone did this but, I emailed EVGA regarding step up to the 780 Ti. Hopefully I hear back from them soon.


I look forward to hearing what Evga tells you Nate. I got my FTW from EVGA two weeks ago, so Step up may be in my future. I got my FTW for $575 though, and it runs at 1254 on stock volts. I've had it folding for days straight and had no crashes , so I think 1254 is pretty stable. Depending on the Ti's price, the upgrade may not be worth it. But if it has more than 3gb of VRAM I am definitely in.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> That's what my classy can do at least bench stable @ 1.212.


I have a Classy that benches stable at 1306MHz @ 1.212v. I haven't really tried pushing past that. It does 1267MHz at 1.15v.

I'm on air. The ACX cooler on the Classy is pretty good.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catdog13*
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT


780 on 780









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> Nope that didn't work.


*Remove the NV drivers from the Windows Control panel first*
shut rig down remove the sli bridge boot into windows, Try this Driver Fusion, run it and reboot many times you need till it cannot find anything. than install new drivers "don't put the sli bridge yet" boot into windows and check each GPU with GPU-Z to make sure you got all tree card flashed currently. If everything is fine "it should because you can boot with old drivers " shut rig down, slap the sli bridge back and boot into windows. and let it recognize all the GPU "screen may blink a bit "or may not or it will take couple of seconds to load everything up. "than you enable the Tri-SLI.

post back with result's


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i have been posting on this thread for some time now and just realized i never joined lol
> 
> so here are my 780s
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780invoice.png.html
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/IMG_6837.jpg.html


I have always loved the look of your rig....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my temp is getting to around 67 celsius when i game, is this normal? i am stock voltage stock bios +150 core and +200 mem 24.7 stable, msi twin frozr version.


Nice temps you have there....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have a Classy that benches stable at 1306MHz @ 1.212v. I haven't really tried pushing past that. It does 1267MHz at 1.15v.
> 
> I'm on air. The ACX cooler on the Classy is pretty good.


Nice clock at those voltages....


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nice clock at those voltages....


I used the skyn3t Classified LN2 BIOS and set power target to 115%. It was stable in Valley, I didn't test it in games.


----------



## Slayyar

will do im half way through it will let you know


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey sky i was just wondering what was the first bios you modded and what got you into bios modding....?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey sky i was just wondering what was the first bios you modded and what got you into bios modding....?


When "Him" gave me this answer after tried it many times after one fail after another and I was not happy because I could do it on the 670's. i started reading it on the 500' series.

Original post


----------



## cloudzeng

Anyone have a Zotac 780 reference design? Seeing one for 550 on Ebay and I might bite, anyone have the performance it has? and whenever i hear about Zotac I hear it has a bad rep./


----------



## Slayyar

Ok so i un installed driver, I ran driver fusion to delete remaining graphic driver files then restarted i ran it again to un install phys x and rebooted ran it again and nothing come up. I installed latest drivers and rebooted it got too windows loading screen then when trying to log into windows it loses connection to monitor.

I have 3 evga hydro copper cards and tryed to flash bios with EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2


----------



## Slayyar

Also I took of the sli bridge before i done all that.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Anyone have a Zotac 780 reference design? Seeing one for 550 on Ebay and I might bite, anyone have the performance it has? and whenever i hear about Zotac I hear it has a bad rep./


why not save up a bit more and get a new GPU?

it could be a bad OC GPU, but you have more lucky if you get a new one " it may be happen with a new GPU too' I know.


----------



## Slayyar

If there isn't any other solution Is there another bios i could try? or does anyone have the stock bios to go back too because i tried flashing back to stop and come up with some error i will post ss so you can see if im doing something wrong


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> Ok so i un installed driver, I ran driver fusion to delete remaining graphic driver files then restarted i ran it again to un install phys x and rebooted ran it again and nothing come up. I installed latest drivers and rebooted it got too windows loading screen then when trying to log into windows it loses connection to monitor.
> 
> I have 3 evga hydro copper cards and tryed to flash bios with EVGA.HC.780.10.36.rev2-BD.rev2


IIRC, you had not issues with old drivers right , like that one that come with your GPU. so this is not a bios fault it may the drivers fault. the only way to prove it , is if you flash all them to a stock bios. if you want more help from me I can remote do it for ya. shot me a PM if you want me to do it quickly


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> When "Him" gave me this answer after tried it many times after one fail after another and I was not happy because I could do it on the 670's. i started reading it on the 500' series.
> 
> Original post


Just had a browse through that thread....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just had a browse through that thread....


if you search for it this is the last time he went here.


----------



## cloudzeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why not save up a bit more and get a new GPU?
> 
> it could be a bad OC GPU, but you have more lucky if you get a new one " it may be happen with a new GPU too' I know.


I have the money for any 780 right now, but with the 780TI looming i might just wait and see if there are price drops


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> I have the money for any 780 right now, but with the 780TI looming i might just wait and see if there are price drops


if you can hold a bit it will worth the wait. trust me . it will.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayyar*
> 
> bit of a hickup here...i flashed the bios i re installed the driver 331.58 windows load screen comes up but when its finished loading screen goes black and then loses connection to monitor. I tried the stock driver that comes with graphic card and that works fine :\


If you are not on win 8.1 you likely do not need to be running the currently pretty damned broken 331.xx drivers.

I heard a rumor that quite afew retailers will be offering tradeups for 780Ti... Only time will tell if this is true or not.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you are not on win 8.1 you likely do not need to be running the currently pretty damned broken 331.xx drivers.
> 
> I heard a rumor that quite afew retailers will be offering *tradeups* for 780Ti... Only time will tell if this is true or not.


*tradeups* >> they going to send our 780 to Nvidia to be unlocked lol and put back in the shelf's


----------



## wermad

delete


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hey guys, a bit of a chuckle for everyone putting up with these crazy gpu wars going on between confused Amd and more confusing Nvidia:
> 
> "Hitler reacts to AMD NDA and GTX 780ti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to "Pheonix777z" for the post:
> Btw, NDA for 290X has been set for the 24th (was my prediction as well) but take this as a grain of salt info. We know it may change, again


@ 3:46 he says Eh... yack!!!.... something something which GPU he is referring lol


----------



## wermad

delete: Mod "bloodmarks and bites stains" has ruled this against tos so I'm deleting it.


----------



## Thoth420

That just made my evening....well that, Supernatural and Marvel S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Did Galaxy ever release an official fix for the fluctuating pt and core clock issue? I may have found a way to fix it. I downloaded the 320.49 drivers (I had the latest one before) again and, to my surprise, no more sporadic clocks and pt in crysis 3. I played through the level that used to trigger all the downclocks and nothing happened!

Tried Borderlands 2 downsampled from 4k. No clock drop.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> Did Galaxy every release an official fix for the fluctuating pt and core clock issue? I may have found a way to fix it. I downloaded the 320.49 drivers (I had the latest one before) again and, to my surprise, no more sporadic clocks and pt in crysis 3. I played through the level that used to trigger all the downclocks and nothing happened!


yah.. open AB hardware monitor and stretch it full screen and clock it to 1150Mhz and let it run for 15 minutes take a screen shot and post it back


----------



## TheMasterNoob

It was running at 1137 all the way through downclocked from 1150 once it passed 80 degrees (It's an open shroud cooler in an ft03; temps are ok at best).
Edit: pic added to previous post.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Skyn3t, so are you gonna upgrade ur 2 Classifieds to 780TI?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudzeng*
> 
> Anyone have a Zotac 780 reference design? Seeing one for 550 on Ebay and I might bite, anyone have the performance it has? and whenever i hear about Zotac I hear it has a bad rep./


My Zotac reference can be summised by this image:



Fast as hell, clocks and volts high and is tougher than an old pair of boots.

Personally I'd wait to see what the TI brings though.

I'm probably going to buy 2 and hack them too for epic over volting goodness.


----------



## skupples

The hitler responds to 290x was WAAAY better imo.

good lord, i'm sticking with my titans. F 780ti and F AMD, F mantle, F 7.1 surround.... Who the hell has 7 speakers hooked up to a PC Especially a broke ass AMD customer of all [email protected]?!!??! These three titans will last me years!!! That is, until Star Citizen Ridicules them...

Wasn't in the hitler rant, but should of been...


----------



## Cribbs

I'm tempted to do crossfire 280x's for my next build, I'm seeing people overclocking them on air and getting higher benchmark scores than what I get stock on my 780, and here in New Zealand I can pick up 2 non reference 280x's for less than a reference 780.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> It was running at 1137 all the way through downclocked from 1150 once it passed 80 degrees (It's an open shroud cooler in an ft03; temps are ok at best).
> Edit: pic added to previous post.


why it is running at 1.224v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> I'm tempted to do crossfire 280x's for my next build, I'm seeing people overclocking them on air and getting higher benchmark scores than what I get stock on my 780, and here in New Zealand I can pick up 2 non reference 280x's for less than a reference 780.


You know the 280x is a 7970 rebranded, right?


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, due to being done playing with voltages on my reference 780 it's time to grab a different one.

And i'm not waiting for the Ti since my 780 is still worth something secondhand now. When the Ti hits it aint.

Now, I am doubting between 5 models and need you guys to help me pick one. Models in order of my own liking. So, which out of these 5 is the best 780 as in, Volt unlock possible? Quietness? Temps?

Gigabyte GTX780 WF3 OC Rev 1.0
Gigabyte GTX780 WF3 OC Rev 2.0
Gainward GTX780 Phantom
Palit GTX780 Jetstream
MSI GTX780 Gaming


----------



## TheMasterNoob

I have no idea...I'm off the pc now I'll retry tomorrow. The slider was either at +5mv or 0, so I don't know how it could be 1.22. Maybe it's worth mentioning I have the afterburner hack on.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You know the 280x is a 7970 rebranded, right?


I'm very aware, but when a single 280x (Nearly) rivals my 780, and I can buy 2 for the price of one 780...
Lets just say I might have to give the red team a chance.


----------



## skupples

It's a hell of a rebrand if it's competing with 780... i'm confused, but my wallet doesn't hurt soo


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's a hell of a rebrand if it's competing with 780... i'm confused, but my wallet doesn't hurt soo


Yeah, I'm going to need to do a complete overhaul to run sli, or crossfire anyway, and here in NZ a second 780 will set me back around $1050, or around $890usd, so I'm kind of just letting my wallet do the talking right now


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> I'm very aware, but when a single 280x (Nearly) rivals my 780, and I can buy 2 for the price of one 780...
> Lets just say I might have to give the red team a chance.


If you are going to bench most of the time, go ahead. If you want them for gaming.... good luck with AMD's drivers, you'll be back to team green in notime lols.


----------



## wermad

280x trails the 780 and trades blows with the 770. Most of the 280X are custom pcb and overclocked from the 7970GE reference design so that's why you see it a tad better then then the 7970GE and trading blows with the 770.

Oh, the argument: "I can oc it to match a *stock* 780", lets get that out of the way. You can also oc a 780 to pull ahead









edit: if you're going for a 280X, I definitely recommend the Asus DC2T 280X


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> If you are going to bench most of the time, go ahead. If you want them for gaming.... good luck with AMD's drivers, you'll be back to team green in notime lols.


Have you actually had bad experiences with crossfire? Because I see a lot of people spouting this because "Some other guy said so"


----------



## YounGMessiah

I really need the help of a few owners of the SC ACX version of the 780.

I flashed the bios skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip successfully, restarted computer, opened PrecisionX set my fan speeds to 55% (thats it! I leave everything else default!) and then I run EVGA OC ScannerX...

So the help I need from SC ACX owners is if you could flash the bios I said above and then run OC ScannerX using the following settings:

3D test: Furry Donut v2 (GPU burner)

Preset: Extreme FHD

Check the box for artifact scanner..

Then click the run button! If you could let it run for 10-12 minutes and report to me your final temperatures I would really love that!

I ran mine that time and my GPU hit 95C! =/

So im worried and wondering why it has gotten so high, this was my problem with my last card before I RMAed it..


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 280x trails the 780 and trades blows with the 770. Most of the 280X are custom pcb and overclocked from the 7970GE reference design so that's why you see it a tad better then then the 7970GE and trading blows with the 770.
> 
> Oh, the argument: "I can oc it to match a *stock* 780", lets get that out of the way. You can also oc a 780 to pull ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if you're going for a 280X, I definitely recommend the Asus DC2T 280X


What do you think about sapphires vapor-x line? I've heard varying things about them, they are a tad cheaper here in NZ


----------



## King4x4

OCed 280x to match a 780? How much of an overclock? 40%? Not likely.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> What do you think about sapphires vapor-x line? I've heard varying things about them, they are a tad cheaper here in NZ


The 280X DC2T will have a block soon. Already comes with a great air cooler and oc'd.

The only Sapphire 280X that has a block is the "Dual X" version using the reference 7970 design. Its slightly under the Asus in clocks so they're close. This is a custom pcb and I've heard iffy things about custom Sapphire cards. They're a great company with great support. I hear too many bad stories of Asus support but just as many good ones.I would still lean on the Asus, especially since it has a black pcb as opposed to a aqua blue Sapphire


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> OCed 280x to match a 780? How much of an overclock? 40%? Not likely.


Keywords being "Nearly rivals" the 780 will always wipe the floor with the 280x when overclocked, but for less than half the price? Also since when was a 7970ghz 40% slower than a 780?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Keywords being "Nearly rivals" the 780 will always wipe the floor with the 280x when overclocked, but for less than half the price? Also since when was a 7970ghz 40% slower than a 780?


You can also go w/ used reference 7970s and just oc them. Most will hit 1100 with no voltage jump. Cheaper and there's a ton of blocks for them out there.

Alrighty, lets / the off-topic discussion


----------



## King4x4

The catch is as follows.... Usual overclock of a 7970 is about 200mhz give or take... from 1050mhz to 1250mhz under water even.

Thats an equivelent of 15% overclock which from experiance will give out at maximum 15% performance boost (in reality in most applications 10%).

However if you are talking about a 7950 which starts at 900mhz but OCs all the way up to 1250mhz (About 30% overclock with 3% difference in core strength) and is rated at $200... I would say go with a 7950 if you want maximum bang per buck.

Even a highly OCed 7970 can barely touch a 780 and the 780 OCs also from 900mhz (like the 7950) all the way up to a juicy 1202mhz (25% more performance).

So putting it in layman terms (But not really correct but making it much easier to digest):
Average [email protected]= 70 fps
Clocked [email protected]=~ 80.5 fps
Average [email protected] boosting to 950mhz= 100 fps
Clocked [email protected] = 121 fps

Just to show how the calculations are simplified and now if we factor in the target or 60 fps on the 780:
Average [email protected]= 42 fps
Clocked [email protected]=~ 48.3 fps
Average [email protected] boosting to 950mhz= 60 fps
Clocked [email protected] = 72.6 fps

Difference between an overclocked 7970 and a reference 780 = 20%
Difference between an overclocked 7970 and an overclocked 7970 = 33% <== Is it worth the 350$ premium?... naaah. So a 7970 is a good deal.

However a 7950 is about 100$ cheaper and %5 less powerful at the same clocks as the 7970 so it makes more sense if you are a budget oriented person you would go for a 7950.

Personelly I don't are about the budget that much (except when it comes to titans... 5% difference but paying 35% more hell no) so I wanna buy the FPS I need.

TLR
If you are gaming on 1080 a 780 is a waste.
If you are gaming on 5760x1080 two 7950s are a steal for the performance.
If you are gaming on 7680x1440 Minimum GPU to look at are 3x780s.
If you are gaming at 4k... you are nuts no screen gives more then 30 fps and my eyes bleed.

take into consderation that all clocks are the average for the AMD gpus and Nvidia chips


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have always loved the look of your rig....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks mate


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad, didn't realize that you have to click the link Phoenix added since that's where the funny caption is:
> 
> http://captiongenerator.com/8748/Hitler-reacts-to-AMD-NDA-and-GTX-780ti
> 
> That clip is directly from youtube w/ no funny captions. Its hilarious (with the captions) and made my day today


LOL! This Hilter's scene sub'd videos are always so hilarious...


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> The catch is as follows.... Usual overclock of a 7970 is about 200mhz give or take... from 1050mhz to 1250mhz under water even.
> 
> Thats an equivelent of 15% overclock which from experiance will give out at maximum 15% performance boost (in reality in most applications 10%).
> 
> However if you are talking about a 7950 which starts at 900mhz but OCs all the way up to 1250mhz (About 30% overclock with 3% difference in core strength) and is rated at $200... I would say go with a 7950 if you want maximum bang per buck.
> 
> Even a highly OCed 7970 can barely touch a 780 and the 780 OCs also from 900mhz (like the 7950) all the way up to a juicy 1202mhz (25% more performance).
> 
> So putting it in layman terms (But not really correct but making it much easier to digest):
> Average [email protected]= 70 fps
> Clocked [email protected]=~ 80.5 fps
> Average [email protected] boosting to 950mhz= 100 fps
> Clocked [email protected] = 121 fps
> 
> Just to show how the calculations are simplified and now if we factor in the target or 60 fps on the 780:
> Average [email protected]= 42 fps
> Clocked [email protected]=~ 48.3 fps
> Average [email protected] boosting to 950mhz= 60 fps
> Clocked [email protected] = 72.6 fps
> 
> Difference between an overclocked 7970 and a reference 780 = 20%
> Difference between an overclocked 7970 and an overclocked 7970 = 33% <== Is it worth the 350$ premium?... naaah. So a 7970 is a good deal.
> 
> However a 7950 is about 100$ cheaper and %5 less powerful at the same clocks as the 7970 so it makes more sense if you are a budget oriented person you would go for a 7950.
> 
> Personelly I don't are about the budget that much (except when it comes to titans... 5% difference but paying 35% more hell no) so I wanna buy the FPS I need.
> 
> TLR
> If you are gaming on 1080 a 780 is a waste.
> If you are gaming on 5760x1080 two 7950s are a steal for the performance.
> If you are gaming on 7680x1440 Minimum GPU to look at are 3x780s.
> If you are gaming at 4k... you are nuts no screen gives more then 30 fps and my eyes bleed.
> 
> take into consderation that all clocks are the average for the AMD gpus and Nvidia chips


I totally agree, it's always nice to see someone think things out rationally instead of picking their favourite gpu vendor


----------



## EarlZ

which games are the 331.xx broken?


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I found this *$535* open box ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II OC at Newegg in case someone's interested.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779R


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys I found this *$535* open box ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II OC at Newegg in case someone's interested.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779R


Damn! If I was in the US I'd be all over that.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Damn! If I was in the US I'd be all over that.


I'm not one for open box


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i have been posting on this thread for some time now and just realized i never joined lol
> 
> so here are my 780s
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cczvh/
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780invoice.png.html
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/IMG_6837.jpg.html


im still not added


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> im still not added


WOW..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I really need the help of a few owners of the SC ACX version of the 780.
> 
> I flashed the bios skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip successfully, restarted computer, opened PrecisionX set my fan speeds to 55% (thats it! I leave everything else default!) and then I run EVGA OC ScannerX...
> 
> So the help I need from SC ACX owners is if you could flash the bios I said above and then run OC ScannerX using the following settings:
> 3D test: Furry Donut v2 (GPU burner)
> Preset: Extreme FHD
> Check the box for artifact scanner..
> 
> Then click the run button! If you could let it run for 10-12 minutes and report to me your final temperatures I would really love that!
> 
> I ran mine that time and my GPU hit 95C! =/
> So im worried and wondering why it has gotten so high, this was my problem with my last card before I RMAed it..


AB test will get your GPU hotter than most GPU stress test "why are you using it?" You have many options out three t test it.

Any GPU that hit that temp going to artifacts like hell. One you have not a friendly room them and two you are on air. So no good temps at all. You don't have any issue with your GPU the issue is your temp that you are put it one. Recommended temp is below 85 and you are 10c more using all those extreme GPU stress.

PPP on air need to realize how hot they get with high clock and voltage, this is not a reason to RMA a GPU. you only make company to restric the RMA process in future if You or I NEED IT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> which games are the 331.xx broken?


All of them


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> im still not added


Add ur self here







GTX 780 Owner's Form


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> im still not added


Because you have not filed the form. My spreadsheet is auto adding once you fill that out you are in. I only check it if is error after, just to fix the GPU z Link that most users put it wrong.

Below my SIG are the form and front page has the Link too.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Because you have not filed the form. My spreadsheet is auto adding once you fill that out you are in. I only check it if is error after, just to fix the GPU z Link that most users put it wrong.
> 
> Below my SIG are the form and front page has the Link too.


lol OMG








im so used to benchmark threads i didn't even read how to join


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Have you actually had bad experiences with crossfire? Because I see a lot of people spouting this because "Some other guy said so"


yeah, I had 4770-5850-6950 all of them running xfire at some point, after the 6950s I got sick of it and got a 580..... never looked back to team red since then







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so used to benchmark threads i didn't even read how to join


----------



## malmental

http://captiongenerator.com/8748/Hitler-reacts-to-AMD-NDA-and-GTX-780ti


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://captiongenerator.com/8748/Hitler-reacts-to-AMD-NDA-and-GTX-780ti


Hilarious


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Have you actually had bad experiences with crossfire? Because I see a lot of people spouting this because "Some other guy said so"


I have had extreme issues with Crossfire+Eyefinity... The crossfire issues were less of a pita, but most definitely there... Though, it's all been fixed besides above X resolution, in dx11, and multimonitor. Which all should be fixed w/ 290X drivers (That are so far still beta) Though, the main debate now is if these things will be fixed retroactively for 7xxx series and beyond... The removal of the Xfire bridge tell's me the problem was deeper than just software.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> AB test will get your GPU hotter than most GPU stress test "why are you using it?" You have many options out three t test it.
> 
> Any GPU that hit that temp going to artifacts like hell. One you have not a friendly room them and two you are on air. So no good temps at all. You don't have any issue with your GPU the issue is your temp that you are put it one. Recommended temp is below 85 and you are 10c more using all those extreme GPU stress.
> 
> PPP on air need to realize how hot they get with high clock and voltage, this is not a reason to RMA a GPU. you only make company to restric the RMA process in future if You or I NEED IT.
> All of them


@YoungMessiah

skynet has a great point. Your 55% fan speed is way too slow for furmark, it should be 100% for that test. Also if you feel your temps are bad, you can repaste your gpu, but from my experience (2 evga 760s), evga uses quality paste, so there is nothing to be gained from repasting an Evga product (asus laptops are a whole other matter). A better measure of your temps would be some Valley runs. There are many already posted here so you can look at the screen shots and see the temps. Either way, don't RMA for furmark temps, it is a waste of time, money, and resources.

@Skynet, i finally joined the club list.


----------



## BandonStorm

My Gigabyte Windforce OC Rev 2.0 Card overclocked to +30mv core, +100Mhz core, +300Mhz Memory with stock cooling on manual override hits 71C max @ 80% fan with furmark.

I feel its performance is kinda low though. Are the numbers below to be expected from this card?

Heaven Extreme preset :
FPS:76.3
Score:1922
Min FPS: 27.8
Max FPS: 176.5

Furmark :
720p Preset : 7593 points (126 FPS, 60000 ms)
1080p Preset : 4848 points (80 FPS, 60000 ms)

Also, there is a slight whine from the graphics card when under load, anyone else with VRM whine on a GTX 780?

GPU-Z validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cbvqz/


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> AB test will get your GPU hotter than most GPU stress test "why are you using it?" You have many options out three t test it.
> 
> Any GPU that hit that temp going to artifacts like hell. One you have not a friendly room them and two you are on air. So no good temps at all. You don't have any issue with your GPU the issue is your temp that you are put it one. Recommended temp is below 85 and you are 10c more using all those extreme GPU stress.
> 
> PPP on air need to realize how hot they get with high clock and voltage, this is not a reason to RMA a GPU. you only make company to restric the RMA process in future if You or I NEED IT.
> All of them


Well luckily it didnt artifact and my room temp is not the greatest but its not bad either. And sorry to you and the other guy, I wasnt trying to say im going to RMA this one, but that I had similar more severe issues with my other 780.

I havent touched any of the clocks or voltages (just fan speeds), just flashed your bios, so technically the only thing that went up was consumption and voltage applied. I just dont see how unlocking the voltage raises my max temp stock from 70ish to your bios 95.

Maybe I should just look into water cooling my GPU..

In a sense though you are saying that OCScannerX is a more extreme benchmark software and will typically push cards further than they go normally?

And I do the testing to make sure the card doesnt artifact and is stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @YoungMessiah
> 
> skynet has a great point. Your 55% fan speed is way too slow for furmark, it should be 100% for that test. Also if you feel your temps are bad, you can repaste your gpu, but from my experience (2 evga 760s), evga uses quality paste, so there is nothing to be gained from repasting an Evga product (asus laptops are a whole other matter). A better measure of your temps would be some Valley runs. There are many already posted here so you can look at the screen shots and see the temps. Either way, don't RMA for furmark temps, it is a waste of time, money, and resources.
> 
> @Skynet, i finally joined the club list.


----------



## lilchronic

got some goodies in the mail


----------



## skupples

in short for mark is out of date GPU killer


----------



## Furlans

I ordered a 780 dc2....

Is there a way to pass 1,21 on that card?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I ordered a 780 dc2....
> 
> Is there a way to pass 1,21 on that card?


I believe that is one of the asus cards w/o the ncp4206, which would mean no. You need to verify if it has or doesn't have that chip.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe that is one of the asus cards w/o the ncp4206, which would mean no. You need to verify if it has or doesn't have that chip.


It has a CHiLL controller D:


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got some goodies in the mail


grats









you enjoying todays cool weather? went to the tom brown dog park all day since my dogs are definitely winter dogs lol.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I ordered a 780 dc2....
> 
> Is there a way to pass 1,21 on that card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe that is one of the asus cards w/o the ncp4206, which would mean no. You need to verify if it has or doesn't have that chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> It has a CHiLL controller D:


Nope sorry mate. It's a none programmable buck controller. I'd recommend changing your order to a reference 780 if you are really wanting to push your card


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I only check it if is error after, just to fix the GPU z Link that most users put it wrong.


Users like me....


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Nope sorry mate. It's a none programmable buck controller. I'd recommend changing your order to a reference 780 if you are really wanting to push your card


I requested to the site to chance my Asus dc2 with a Yellow card


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Users like me....


Lol yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I requested to the site to chance my Asus dc2 with a Yellow card


Which one?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I requested to the site to chance my Asus dc2 with a Yellow card


Just don't tell them why! Make sure it's either reference, or classified... I'm sure we will be able to tell you which one's can & can't be cracked.


----------



## lilchronic

@ skynet is it ok if i change the fan profile to 0% through kepler bios tweaker...... its my ocd . i want it at 0%








nevermind forgot AB dosent report it at 0%
















anyway not sure what bios i have exactly this bios was already on it when i got it
340w or 440 w ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ skynet is it ok if i change the fan profile to 0% through kepler bios tweaker...... its my ocd . i want it at 0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway not sure what bios i have exactly this bios was already on it when i got it
> 340w or 440 w ?


Is "3" not "e"

It's depends on which bios you going to play with.

If you want your fan set to.0% , make it easy open the oven and set the clock temp to 500c and slap you GPU inside and let it cook . this is what going g to happen if your profile is off after a darn windows crash and went it comes back after while you going to say OFM what I have done.

Power target dunno it depends how you want it and how you going to use it. If you mess this settings on my vbios you just going to destroy it.

If is your bios you just going to make it worse with boost enable.

Two days ago in Titan thread a guy there messed my work editing the bios with kbt went he tried to revert it back to normal state he made it more worse. Go check it , any active TOC owner can confirm it here.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is "3" not "e"
> 
> It's depends on which bios you going to play with.
> 
> If you want your fan set to.0% , make it easy open the oven and set the clock temp to 500c and slap you GPU inside and let it cook . this is what going g to happen if your profile is off after a darn windows crash and went it comes back after while you going to say OFM what I have done.
> 
> Power target dunno it depends how you want it and how you going to use it. *If you mess this settings on my vbios you just going to destroy it*.
> 
> I*f is your bios you just going to make it worse with boost enable.*
> 
> Two days ago in Titan thread a guy there messed my work editing the bios with kbt went he tried to revert it back to normal state he made it more worse. *Go check it , any active TOC owner can confirm it here*.


Indeed! KBT is NOT for modded bios! period! and nvidia boost is a marketing gimmick any way you look at it!

Cheers Little Brother!









Ed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is "3" not "e"
> 
> It's depends on which bios you going to play with.
> 
> If you want your fan set to.0% , make it easy open the oven and set the clock temp to 500c and slap you GPU inside and let it cook . this is what going g to happen if your profile is off after a darn windows crash and went it comes back after while you going to say OFM what I have done.
> 
> Power target dunno it depends how you want it and how you going to use it. If you mess this settings on my vbios you just going to destroy it.
> 
> If is your bios you just going to make it worse with boost enable.
> 
> Two days ago in Titan thread a guy there messed my work editing the bios with kbt went he tried to revert it back to normal state he made it more worse. Go check it , any active TOC owner can confirm it here.


lol no the reason why i wanted 0% fan was because i have a water block no need for fan ......so 0% right ? lolz

and i remember reading that when he messed with the bios it messed it up that's why i wanted to check with you, but i wont be tweaking you're bios , was just wondering about the fan profile if i could put it to zero but i wont touch it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol no the reason why i wanted 0% fan was because i have a water block no need for fan ......so 0% right ? lolz
> 
> and i remember reading that when he messed with the bios it messed it up that's why i wanted to check with you, but i wont be tweaking you're bios , was just wondering about the fan profile if i could put it to zero but i wont touch it


if you set it to 0% or 100% it's not going to make any difference. because it not going to be used anyways, yes set to 0% but just make sure you don't even share it with no one, "just to be safe"


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol no the reason why i wanted 0% fan was because i have a water block no need for fan ......so 0% right ? lolz
> 
> and i remember reading that when he messed with the bios it messed it up that's why i wanted to check with you, but i wont be tweaking you're bios , was just wondering about the fan profile if i could put it to zero but i wont touch it


it doesn't even matter to you
it doesn't do anything different for you you have a water block

it can say 100% 50% or 0% and it will all be the same for you
so dont mess a good vbios for nothing


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed! KBT is NOT for modded bios! period! and nvidia boost is a marketing gimmick any way you look at it!
> 
> Cheers Little Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Hey Ed about that file you sent, I could not find the "How TO"

PS: Thank you for supporting the community you are doing very good my friend .


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> it doesn't even matter to you
> it doesn't do anything different for you you have a water block
> 
> it can say 100% 50% or 0% and it will all be the same for you
> so dont mess a good vbios for nothing


wow im sorry i caused such a problem all i asked was if i can put it to zero i no it dosent matter cause the fan is unplugged i just wanted the fan to say 0% thats it


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow im sorry i caused such a problem all i asked was if i can put it to zero i no it dosent matter cause the fan is unplugged i just wanted the fan to say 0% thats it


You didn't cause any problem mate
We are just looking out for you we have had some
People loos there cards and I really don't what more
People going throw that
And a specialty because of something like wanting the fan to show 0%
When it doesn't even help in any way


----------



## KarateF22

Just finished my first watercooled PNY GTX 780 benchmark.

Got it up to 1363 MHz at 1.3V (1.325V factoring LLC fix) during Firestrike with a score of 11181, though my crappy Elpida memory still lets me down with its measly 6.7 MHz clock. The temp peaked at around 32C. If I decided to do a red-zone bench I could feasibly get it up to 1441 @ 1.4V...

Watercooling seems to have been a great idea... if incredibly tedius to implement (I am not good at it and it was my first time doing it, it took like two days).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey Ed about that file you sent, I could not find the "How TO"
> 
> PS: *Thank you for supporting the community you are doing very good my friend* .


Just following your footsteps my dear Brother!








You got PM!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just following your footsteps my dear Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


ok, I'm with Slayyar, try to get those 780 back to working order. some how he flashed all tree 780 and got bad flash on all of them like needforspeed did .


----------



## Dream39

i ended my bild.



both Asus DC II with *skyn3t* mode bios, from last time i change mobo to Z77 MPOWER and set 3770K into it, working on 4.6 Ghz with HT.


Spoiler: Bench results


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream39*
> 
> i ended my bild.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both Asus DC II with *skyn3t* mode bios, from last time i change mobo to Z77 MPOWER and set 3770K into it, working on 4.6 Ghz with HT.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bench results


Nice RiG , very well clean look there


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!! there is no "us"! There is only "them"!!!! NVIDIA=PROFIT=Shareholders=MONEY!!!!


I don't care! My happiness is measured in GREEN! <---just pretend this word is green cause I can't figure out how to make it green, ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> This page calls for something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, but seriously OCN has some of the friendliest people I've ever met and most giving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done now.


This is the only forum where I feel like I can let my guard down and tell everyone what a sensitive guy I am!

Hmm...that didn't sound very manly.









Also, I skipped 6 pages cause you guys make me sad w/ ur 780's while all I have to keep me from being lonely @ night is my HD 4600.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Just finished my first watercooled PNY GTX 780 benchmark.
> 
> Got it up to 1363 MHz at 1.3V (1.325V factoring LLC fix) during Firestrike with a score of 11181, though my crappy Elpida memory still lets me down with its measly 6.7 MHz clock. The temp peaked at around 32C. If I decided to do a red-zone bench I could feasibly get it up to 1441 @ 1.4V...
> 
> Watercooling seems to have been a great idea... if incredibly tedius to implement (I am not good at it and it was my first time doing it, it took like two days).


I said screw it and went for it.

PNY GTX 780 1441 MHz @ 1.375V (1.4V after factoring LLC fix) with 6.7 GHz memory clock
3930k 5 GHz @ 1.512V

Result: 11400 Firestrike

If only my card did not have the Elpida memory, I might have had a chance of breaking 11500. Oh well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I said screw it and went for it.
> 
> PNY GTX 780 1441 MHz @ 1.375V (1.4V after factoring LLC fix) with 6.7 GHz memory clock
> 3930k 5 GHz @ 1.512V
> 
> Result: 11400 Firestrike
> 
> If only my card did not have the Elpida memory, I might have had a chance of breaking 11500. Oh well.


What is the ASIC on your card? Not that it means anything, just curious...


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What is the ASIC on your card? Not that it means anything, just curious...


84%. I think I pretty much lucked out on the core, but not on the memory. Which, in the end, works out in my favor due to the core being far more important.


----------



## EarlZ

everyone is posting higher voltage with llc fix. i have it enabled and see no diff under evga prec, with or with out llc i get a solid 1.212v


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> everyone is posting higher voltage with llc fix. i have it enabled and see no diff under evga prec, with or with out llc i get a solid 1.212v


That is because EVGA Precision X does not get the raw voltage values from the VRM itself, rather it gets the target voltage. If you are running 1.212V with the LLC fix on, you are actually running 1.238V.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> That is because EVGA Precision X does not get the raw voltage values from the VRM itself, rather it gets the target voltage. If you are running 1.212V with the LLC fix on, you are actually running 1.238V.


+1 for facts!


----------



## KarateF22

Unrelated... but I have found that while at 1.325V I can get up to 1411 MHz (which is interesting, considering that 1.238V I could only hit 1280 MHz... could be a factor of the now superior cooling, though) going up to 1.4V only yields an improvement up to about 1450 MHz... Does anyone know why there seems to be some odd efficiency spike at 1.325 compared to the previous 1.238 and the benching 1.4V? Usually clock to voltage ratio degrades constantly as you go up... I find it highly odd that it momentarily improves before degrading as one would expect.


----------



## lilchronic

i could only get 1346mhz @ 1.325v
1346/3700


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i could only get 1346mhz @ 1.325v
> 1346/3700


I may have a higher core clock (1398 stable), but your vram clock crushes mine and gives you a far higher score as a result. I can only hit 3.3 GHz completely artifact free and 3.35 GHz visibly artifact free


----------



## Jodiuh

:'(










Better not be a penny more than $550.


----------



## maneil99

Im using the tech inferno bios. Similiar to rev2. Whats the deal with llc. Are you saying with the older bios' you are running a higher vcore then what you set it to due to llc.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better not be a penny more than


I hope so too. After killing my 780 I decided to buy the 780Ti if the price difference is acceptable to make up for my loss and ease they pain a bit..


----------



## Bridden

Finally going water cooling! Too bad I need to get a GPU block. I have the CPU, a 240 and a 360. Just get them off of the NZXT rep ^^


----------



## Koniakki

I know its not entirely "fair" but 2 tabs split screened, one with 780 Super Jetstream and the other with 290X, actually the 780 SJ is AS fast and faster in almost all games. Checked with Guru3D and TP review. Most referring the 1080p/1440p performance.

The problem is I don't have a 780 anymore...







Oh 780Ti were art thu??









*P.S:* Guys how long do you think for aftermarket/custom 780Ti after its release? Any estimated timeframes?


----------



## Jodiuh

That's true, we did have to wait awhile for 780 nonrefs...tho the ACX was out immediately IIRC.

I would love me one of these.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Would u consider the ACX non ref or just non ref cooler with ref pcb


----------



## Jodiuh

Nonref, but I suppose 1/2 ref is more appropriate.









You didn't ask, but I'm going to give my opinion on it anyway. It's crap.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Nonref, but I suppose 1/2 ref is more appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't ask, but I'm going to give my opinion on it anyway. It's crap.


ACX crap..? Mine seems to be doing fine..? Mind explaining further..? =)


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> ACX crap..? Mine seems to be doing fine..? Mind explaining further..? =)


people just like to complain

the ACX is good it my not be the best but it is good


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Nonref, but I suppose 1/2 ref is more appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't ask, but I'm going to give my opinion on it anyway. It's crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACX crap..? Mine seems to be doing fine..? Mind explaining further..? =)
Click to expand...

Sure. I should have probably given the caveat that I'm a total noise snob. My previous card, a Galaxy GTX 580 had 3 fans that spun slower and a much larger heatsink. It was below the noise floor of my case fans. The ACX goes way, way past that. Also, my temps would routinely hit 77, sometimes 80C w/ stock clocks and volts. The Galaxy kept the 580 to 65C. So the difference between the two was quite large.

Asus DC2 goes for the same $, cools MUCH better, and makes MUCH less noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> ACX crap..? Mine seems to be doing fine..? Mind explaining further..? =)
> 
> 
> 
> people just like to complain
> 
> the ACX is good it my not be the best but it is good
Click to expand...

I'm not complaining. I'm EXPLAINING just how BADLY the card's cooler is compared to others. Have you heard the thing @ full tilt? Vrrrrrooooo....vrooooo...vroooo...it sounds like the fan is constantly revving up and down.

9C HOTTER...









5+db LOUDER...









X-Bit had this to say about the EVGA ACX cooler...

"As for the EVGA card, it is, unfortunately, rather loud according to our measurements...The only downside we can see about it is its rather noisy cooler."

And Hardware Canucks had this to say about the Asus DC2 cooler...

"One of the main reasons behind such an impressive showing in the overclocking category is the spectacular heatsink design. It allowed the core to remain blissfully cool, effectively reducing power consumption and ensuring the card doesn't run headfirst into NVIDIA's Power Limit roadblock. The Temperature Limit is also deftly avoided leading to voltage being the only thing holding the GTX 780 DirectCU II back from smashing through even more barriers.

So this leads us to our final question: is ASUS' latest engineering marvel worth its premium over a reference card? Absolutely. Whether or not you want to access the DirectCU II OC's significant overclocking powers or you are just someone that appreciates a whisper-quiet high end card, it should beckon. This GTX 780's relatively low pre-overclock speeds are rendered insignificant by its other overwhelming benefits."

So for the same amount of money, you have a card that's cooler, quieter, and uses less power. GOOD is not a word I would use to describe that monstrosity.

/rant

edit: And if you STILL need a reason why the DC2 is better than the ACX, it's currently $50 cheaper.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Sure. I should have probably given the caveat that I'm a total noise snob. My previous card, a Galaxy GTX 580 had 3 fans that spun slower and a much larger heatsink. It was below the noise floor of my case fans. The ACX goes way, way past that. Also, my temps would routinely hit 77, sometimes 80C w/ stock clocks and volts. The Galaxy kept the 580 to 65C. So the difference between the two was quite large.
> 
> Asus DC2 goes for the same $, cools MUCH better, and makes MUCH less noise.
> I'm not complaining. I'm EXPLAINING just how BADLY the card's cooler is compared to others.
> 
> 9C HOTTER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5+db LOUDER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-Bit had this to say about the EVGA ACX cooler...
> 
> "As for the EVGA card, it is, unfortunately, rather loud according to our measurements...The only downside we can see about it is its rather noisy cooler."
> 
> And Hardware Canucks had this to say about the Asus DC2 cooler...
> 
> "One of the main reasons behind such an impressive showing in the overclocking category is the spectacular heatsink design. It allowed the core to remain blissfully cool, effectively reducing power consumption and ensuring the card doesn't run headfirst into NVIDIA's Power Limit roadblock. The Temperature Limit is also deftly avoided leading to voltage being the only thing holding the GTX 780 DirectCU II back from smashing through even more barriers.
> 
> So this leads us to our final question: is ASUS' latest engineering marvel worth its premium over a reference card? Absolutely. Whether or not you want to access the DirectCU II OC's significant overclocking powers or you are just someone that appreciates a whisper-quiet high end card, it should beckon. This GTX 780's relatively low pre-overclock speeds are rendered insignificant by its other overwhelming benefits."
> 
> So for the same amount of money, you have a card that's cooler, quieter, and uses less power. Have you heard the thing @ full tilt? Vrrrrrooooo....vrooooo...vroooo...it sounds like the fan is constantly revving up and down. GOOD is not a word I would use to describe that monstrosity.
> 
> /rant
> 
> edit: And if you STILL need a reason why the DC2 is better than the ACX, it's $50 cheaper.


like i was saying all you prove here is the the DirectCU II cooler is better
that doesn't meen the ACX is crap

AnandTech
Finally let's take a look at noise. The GTX 780's reference cooler was in part tuned for very good idle noise levels, so it's not something that's easily surpassed. In this case the 780SC ACX ends up being just over 1dB louder, an unsurprising outcome given the competition and the fact that twin fan open air coolers as a whole typically fall into this scenario.

Meanwhile load noise looks quite good. Based on our data it looks like EVGA has tuned the 780SC ACX to slightly favor temperatures over noise, but even so they're still easily beating the reference GTX 780. This ends up being a 1.5dB advantage under BF3, while the more punishing (and ultimately worst case scenario) FurMark sees the card beat the reference GTX 780 by just under 6dB. Or compared to Titan the advantages are even greater, with a 4.4dB advantage to the 780SC under BF3 and a similar advantage under FurMark. In the end, unlike the 780/Titan reference cooler, the ACX cooler doesn't need to significantly increase its fan speeds to handle the extra load presented by FurMark, which is why we see noise levels almost identical between that and BF3.

Ultimately EVGA's ACX cooler performs very well under load, which is no less than what we'd expect given the design and EVGA's expertise in the matter. Like other open air coolers, the ACX cooler provides lower temperatures and lower noise levels than the equivalent reference blower, delivering Titan-like performance for under 47dB. Of course it goes without saying that this is a tradeoff; an open air cooler pushes more of the cooling load onto the chassis itself, so while the ACX cooler is highly effective in a large, airy case like our Spedo, it's generally not the best choice for small and/or low airflow scenarios, those scenarios being where the reference blower best excels.

Guru3d
Cooling & Noise Levels

The NVIDIA reference coolers are great, but they follow the temperature target of 80 degrees C. With the ACX cooler the GPU will get 450W of cooling power thrown at it. As a result the temperature target might remain at roughly 65 degrees C, we have never seen the card pass 63 Degrees though. An added benefit of that is that the dynamic clock frequency will go higher up to the point it reached its power target. So this is why the card is so close and sometimes a small notch faster then the GTX Titan.

And if you wonder about noise ... it's so little that I do not even want to mention is. So you are good there

Hardware Canucks

Temperature Analysis

For all temperature testing, the cards were placed on an open test bench with a single 120mm 1200RPM fan placed ~8" away from the heatsink. The ambient temperature was kept at a constant 22°C (+/- 0.5°C). If the ambient temperatures rose above 23°C at any time throughout the test, all benchmarking was stopped..

For Idle tests, we let the system idle at the Windows 7 desktop for 15 minutes and recorded the peak temperature.

In order to hit its high Boost clocks, the ACX SC needed to keep the GK110 core as cool as possible and it does just that. It actually manages to beat out Gigabyte's well-regarded WindForce heatsink in this key metric.

Acoustical Testing

What you see below are the baseline idle dB(A) results attained for a relatively quiet open-case system (specs are in the Methodology section) sans GPU along with the attained results for each individual card in idle and load scenarios. The meter we use has been calibrated and is placed at seated ear-level exactly 12" away from the GPU's fan. For the load scenarios, a loop of Unigine Valley is used in order to generate a constant load on the GPU(s) over the course of 15 minutes.

On paper, the GTX 780 ACX may seem louder than the Gigabyte WindForce OC but truth be told, it's almost impossible for the human ear to distinguish one from the other. Remember, we're talking about readings in the sub-50 decibel range which is as quiet as most fans get. With that in mind, these are some impressive results for EVGA's first in-house designed heatsink.


----------



## Jodiuh

IMO, AT and G3D are the worst sites for gauging sound levels. But then again, I am a sound nut. For another reference, the stock cooler on a GTX 680 drove me up the wall.

G3D's 680 ref review:

"For the card in a fully stressed status (in-game) 41 dBA, now that is silent yet you can hear some airflow from the graphics card in a silent room. So that's okay."

41 dBA is NOT silent.

AT's 680 ref review:

"...and noise levels that are not too loud."

But by all means, if you wanna go around touting the ACX, go ahead. My posts are here to help balance out those of you that claim it's a "good" cooler.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> IMO, AT and G3D are the worst sites for gauging sound levels. But then again, I am a sound nut. For another reference, the stock cooler on a GTX 680 drove me up the wall.
> 
> G3D's 680 ref review:
> 
> "For the card in a fully stressed status (in-game) 41 dBA, now that is silent yet you can hear some airflow from the graphics card in a silent room. So that's okay."
> 
> 41 dBA is NOT silent.
> 
> AT's 680 ref review:
> 
> "...and noise levels that are not too loud."
> 
> If one card is quieter, cooler, and costs less...how on earth could you possibly conclude the other is...good?


man you are so funny just because one cooler my be a bit better than another doesn't mean the other one is not good

example GTX 780 Classified performance is better than the GTX 780 Direct CU II
but that doesn't meen the GTX 780 Direct CU II is crap

you need to learn that things in life are not black and white
and just because some thing is not as good as something als doesm't meen it is crap


----------



## Jodiuh

Or you could just accept the fact that THAT's the way I CHOOSE to look @ GPU's and move on instead of telling me how to live my life?









The Classified is $$$ and I'm talking about coolers. I'm saying compared to the DC2, the ACX is crap. If this is too "intense" for you, I suggest you hide my posts.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I can see Jodiuh point,but at the end of the day GhostDog99 point is more valid,i have/had reference blower style fans on my 780's which made them loud especially on a hot day playing bf3 ultra settings with fans at 80-90% doesnt mean i had a crappy card,to each his own people buy what they want regardless of reviews @ the end of the day its preference....


----------



## Jodiuh

And hopefully by posting my VERY opinionated thoughts on the ACX will serve a fellow silent gamer well. But you're right, ref cards are not crap...they're worse, much worse.









Edit: That sentence sucks, but I'm too tired to fix it.


----------



## Thoth420

Mild







alert

So......I tend to check the Nvidia Forums daily since I check for news/driver releases etc. and I have a forum account. It is usually a /popcorn few moments...occasionally something interesting pops up. So post 314.22 there have been more and more complaints of TDR/blackscreen and even BSOD issues on 4xx and 5xx cards for the most part. Way more than the average one might say(not the typical user error complaints or case of dead hardware coinciding with a driver swap) and I am sure some of us recall the 320.18 is killing GPU's thread on these forums...anyway something is def up and Nvidia is aware but has yet to fix the issue much to the chagrin of the victimized users. (holy run on sentence batman)

Anyway without further adieu a potential cause to the calamity may have been found:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/619136/geforce-drivers/convincing-solution-found-for-tdr-crashes-black-screens-etc/1

P.S. I personally had an issue with TDR on my old system and an ACX 770 SC that I couldn't solve which lead me here to this fine club but I know not all people have money to throw at a problem. If you have a buddy suffering from this issue I am sure you have heard them complaining about it...this might fix it. Note the temp threshold is so low that a majority (myself included) discounted temps as having anything to do with the problem since its inception.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Or you could just accept the fact that THAT's the way I CHOOSE to look @ GPU's and move on instead of telling me how to live my life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Classified is $$$ and I'm talking about coolers. I'm saying compared to the DC2, the ACX is crap. If this is too "intense" for you, I suggest you hide my posts.


lol man i really don't care what you think to each his own
and if it is too "intense" for you to hear other people's point of view you can go and hide my post lol
it is funny how personal you are taking this


----------



## Thoth420

Can't we just BroHug it out?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Can't we just BroHug it out?


Lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> it is funny how personal you are taking this


What purpose did you have in mind when you posted that? You're the one who jumped @ me and called me a complainer. Which, in and of itself, was a pretty useless thing to say and UNOCN like thing to do. I explained why I thought the way I thought and you continued to provoke/attack me.

Looking back, I probably should have just ignored your post and let it sit there looking stupid.


----------



## szeged

guys stop fighting, you should be working together atm to fend off the upcoming 290x scores


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> guys stop fighting, you should be working together atm to fend off the upcoming 290x scores


Hahahahahaha thats a good one,thx for the laugh....


----------



## amlett

Hi guys.

Thinking about putting on water a new 780 and flashing unlocking bios, which should I choose? Refference PCB or ASUS DC2?

Thanks!


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm honestly not comfortable going to bed until I hear something positive about the 780 Ti. It was a VERY red day...and I feel dirty.

I'm pretty sure I would have seen them, but there were no Mantle numbers anywhere, right? That leads me to believe they're still getting performance gains w/ it.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Oh no..what have I started..='(


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What purpose did you have in mind when you posted that? You're the one who jumped @ me and called me a complainer. Which, in and of itself, was a pretty useless thing to say and UNOCN like thing to do. I explained why I thought the way I thought and you continued to provoke/attack me.
> 
> Looking back, I probably should have just ignored your post and let it sit there looking stupid.


im sorry you fell like i was Attacking you
but that is not what i was trying to do i was just desagreeing with you


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> guys stop fighting, you should be working together atm to fend off the upcoming 290x scores


I think it will be good for all of us if the 290x will be better or = to the titan

it will make nvidia give us a better card or lower the titan/780 price


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Thinking about putting on water a new 780 and flashing unlocking bios, which should I choose? Refference PCB or ASUS DC2?
> 
> Thanks!


anyone?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> anyone?


if you look back 3 -5 pages
i think sky sayd that you can't unlock the Asus DC2

so i would go with a refference card if you want more than 1.212v


----------



## amlett

Thanks! I saw it but wasn't sure if that was for all DCu2 cards (like elpida/sammy lottery)


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Thanks! I saw it but wasn't sure if that was for all DCu2 models.


im no expert on the matter so best i can tall you is ask sky whan he comes on


----------



## Killer344

I'm fairly certain Asus cards use a different controller, so for all the their nice custom pcb/cooling capacity.... even a reference 780 beats if you want to OC. Stick to EVGA imo, they bin them pretty well and the ACX cooler is ok, good balance between noise and performance.


----------



## amlett

Ok. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zawarudo

So guys, it looks like the 290x is as fast if not faster than the Titan and at half the price (in the UK). Hopefully this will bring the price of 780s down so I can buy another one and have SLI 1400MHz goodness









Discuss:


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> So guys, it looks like the 290x is as fast if not faster than the Titan and at half the price (in the UK). Hopefully this will bring the price of 780s down so I can buy another one and have SLI 1400MHz goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss:


Yeah looks good but the thing is the ref cooler is horrible and you havto spend coin to water cool off the bat or itll run 95c which amd states is ok which we all know is not the best idea situation lol and that leaves no overclock room...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Yeah looks good but the thing is the ref cooler is horrible and you havto spend coin to water cool off the bat or itll run 95c which amd states is ok which we all know is not the best idea situation lol and that leaves no overclock room...


ya frome thay it looks the 290x is a must watercool card like the the GTX 480 was

95c is just to hight


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Yeah looks good but the thing is the ref cooler is horrible and you havto spend coin to water cool off the bat or itll run 95c which amd states is ok which we all know is not the best idea situation lol and that leaves no overclock room...
> 
> 
> 
> ya frome thay it looks the 290x is a must watercool card like the the GTX 480 was
> 
> 95c is just to hight
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> So guys, it looks like the 290x is as fast if not faster than the Titan and at half the price (in the UK). Hopefully this will bring the price of 780s down so I can buy another one and have SLI 1400MHz goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss:


Hey *Zawarudo*, what's you opinion my friend on the Linus "short" review of the 290X?
I think they stated the 780 was overclocked or something but I didn't catch the clocks if they said any.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> So guys, it looks like the 290x is as fast if not faster than the Titan and at half the price (in the UK). Hopefully this will bring the price of 780s down so I can buy another one and have SLI 1400MHz goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss:


Hello my good Friend, how are you?








IMO:
Very nice performance of a already OC card! Yes! the 290x IS a OC card already!








All the reviews are biased as usual, taking any stock 780 or Titan against the 290x is in my book a fail!
Now nvidia only has to adjust the core clock in the 780Ti to beat the 290x by a good margin and thats it! More hype... Reviewing stock cards is useless, any brand can release a card with higher stock clocks and say its the fastest! anyway... my opinion as usual...
The best thing for me is the prices! They will go down because there's lots of peeps selling their Titans, thinking the 290x is a monster, hehehehe on its own it is a puffed up 7970 (no architectural novelties, no new technology, nothing!) and arrived 9 months too late...









My 2 cents

Cheers all

Ed

P.S. Oh, and im not even want to talk about the OC capabilities... with stock voltages 75mhz? really? 95C is fine with AMD? really? ok...


----------



## jleslie246

290x=impressive


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> 290x=impressive


It would be impressive if it was launched at the same time the Titan and the 780!
Now its just meh! selling your 780 or Titan to buy a 290x is IMO a downgrade! A side grade at minimum if you have a bad clocker or dont want to go above stock!
Any 780 with a mild OC will perform better than the 290x! Lets not talk about the average 1300mhz im seeing here in this thread!
Any [email protected] is average 25% faster than stock, is simple math really!








And good luck beating my 1400mhz Titans! Lol!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It would be impressive if it was launched at the same time the Titan and the 780!
> Now its just meh! selling your 780 or Titan to buy a 290x is IMO a downgrade! A side grade at minimum if you have a bad clocker or dont want to go above stock!
> Any 780 with a mild OC will perform better than the 290x! Lets not talk about the average 1300mhz im seeing here in this thread!
> Any [email protected] is average 25% faster than stock, is simple math really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck beating my 1400mhz Titans! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


+1

And my 1417mhz 780s


----------



## valkeriefire

I agree with you Razor, although 1200mhz is probably the top of the average 780 range. I doubt many people can 1300 on air. My card does 1254 and I consider myself lucky. Still the 290x benchmarks do seem like a bad reference because few people run stock 780s, the 780 #s really should be at least 10% higher. Also with the 290x crazy temps, it will be thermally bound, so overclocking much isn't likely.

Has anyone posted some 290x Valley scores for comparison? It would great to see. The 290x clearly dominates 4k, but I won't be gaming at that red any time soon.


----------



## lilchronic

man this 780 is a beast, runs games almost as good as my 670's.









also found my max stable overclock 1228/3600 @ 1.212v temps never broke 30c


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> man this 780 is a beast, runs games almost as good as my 670's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found my max stable overclock 1228/3600 @ 1.212v temps never broke 30c


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I agree with you Razor, although 1200mhz is probably the top of the average 780 range. I doubt many people can 1300 on air. My card does 1254 and I consider myself lucky. Still the 290x benchmarks do seem like a bad reference because few people run stock 780s, the 780 #s really should be at least 10% higher. Also with the 290x crazy temps, it will be thermally bound, so overclocking much isn't likely.
> 
> Has anyone posted some 290x Valley scores for comparison? It would great to see. The 290x clearly dominates 4k, but I won't be gaming at that red any time soon.


As a side note on overclocking ill just leave this thought on the 440W/95C default voltage 5+1+1 290x VRM´s!

"An 8+2 phase system may not necessarily provide any more current than a 4+1 phase if the amount of amperage capacity through out the VRM system is the same; however, the 8+2 phase system would still do so with more efficiency, stability, and with less heat output.
However, as a practical consideration, many VRMs with more phases can supply more power. I mean, assuming you want to output 64A, it's usually cheaper to use sixteen 8A transistors than four 32A transistors. So more phases makes it cheaper to make the VRM more powerful (usually). So a VRM with fewer phases will often (but NOT ALWAYS) be less powerful, since making it more powerful is more expensive."

Food for the intelligent thought about OCing the 290x...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better not be a penny more than $550.


GPU-Z is sooo easy to manipulate. Take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## GhostDog99

290X = epice letdown


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> 290X = epice letdown


Wanna get to the good part, then skip to the 28:25 mark..


----------



## MerkageTurk

Looks like us fellows made a good investing by not investing into a Titan and purchasing a 780; plus not waiting for what AMD had on offer. Welli am satisfied with my 780; can unlock 1.3v and it will satisfy me till Maxwell, if not Maxwell then a refresh Maxwell.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Looks like us fellows made a good investing by not investing into a Titan and purchasing a 780; plus not waiting for what AMD had on offer. Welli am satisfied with my 780; can unlock 1.3v and it will satisfy me till Maxwell, if not Maxwell then a refresh Maxwell.


----------



## barebackbadger

Hi
Been thinking of upgrading my 680
I did buy the asus 7970 but it was faulty, so got a refund

Now with money burning an hole in my pocket... BUT am willing to wait for some sort of price drop on the 780 before i pull the trigger
I only have 1 1080p monitor, not multiple monitor and not looking to go more than 1, so not playing my games at some of the resolutions most you guys and gals play at. So i think the 780 (faults permitting) will last me a while

I am not looking to be persuaded etc i am getting the 780 but would like a recommendation on which card to get?
For me silence is my 1st priority and fps 2nd!

So what card should i get with those 2 things in mind? (Not watercooling-only cpu is and that is a corsair h55) so will using stock fans for a while until i pluck up the courage to start watercooling lol

(I am not an owner yet, but need help to become one..)


----------



## Clexzor

Hey guys what a good 24/7 max temp number 85c? I have a second rig running a signle 1.212v 780 ftw on a 1440p monitor at second location and have it heavily overclocked and it hits about 81c is that cool? Ill replace it in a year anyways? lol


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barebackbadger*
> 
> Hi
> Been thinking of upgrading my 680
> I did buy the asus 7970 but it was faulty, so got a refund
> 
> Now with money burning an hole in my pocket... BUT am willing to wait for some sort of price drop on the 780 before i pull the trigger
> I only have 1 1080p monitor, not multiple monitor and not looking to go more than 1, so not playing my games at some of the resolutions most you guys and gals play at. So i think the 780 (faults permitting) will last me a while
> 
> I am not looking to be persuaded etc i am getting the 780 but would like a recommendation on which card to get?
> For me silence is my 1st priority and fps 2nd!
> 
> So what card should i get with those 2 things in mind? (Not watercooling-only cpu is and that is a corsair h55) so will using stock fans for a while until i pluck up the courage to start watercooling lol
> 
> (I am not an owner yet, but need help to become one..)


GTX 780 is the "budget extreme performance" card, with titan being the non-budget. If you want something extreme but you aren't quite to the point of just throwing money at the card with the biggest numbers, the 780 is the way to go... especially with water cooling. Seeing as how the 780 Ti looks like it will be a little bit meh, I would wait for the Ti to come out (as it would price drop the 780) and then, assuming nothing changes with the Ti rumored stats, get a 780. For silence, if you are not going to watercool, I would take a look at some of the non-reference 780s as some of them run quieter and all of them cooler, though they can cost a bit more.


----------



## barebackbadger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> GTX 780 is the "budget extreme performance" card, with titan being the non-budget. If you want something extreme but you aren't quite to the point of just throwing money at the card with the biggest numbers, the 780 is the way to go... especially with water cooling. Seeing as how the 780 Ti looks like it will be a little bit meh, I would wait for the Ti to come out (as it would price drop the 780) and then, assuming nothing changes with the Ti rumored stats, get a 780. For silence, if you are not going to watercool, I would take a look at some of the non-reference 780s as some of them run quieter and all of them cooler, though they can cost a bit more.


yeah thats the point i am at, i am happy to pay say an extra £100 now and then not have to upgrade next year etc thats why i think the 780 is for me or if nvidia do the complete opposite of what everyone thinks and makes the 780ti cheap'ish, ill be all over that








i was looking at the MSI Gaming 780, i have had good experiences with MSi (not so much Asus) but am willing to look at other brands if need be.. EVGA, gigabyte etc


----------



## Clexzor

I find the EVGA ACX Models such as the FTW and Classified to be the best overclockers since ive gone through about 6 lol with my friend ha and all the evga ones unlocked to 1.3 and overclocked up to 1300mhz or better under 1.25v and kept around or under 85c gaming/benching


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey *Zawarudo*, what's you opinion my friend on the Linus "short" review of the 290X?
> I think they stated the 780 was overclocked or something but I didn't catch the clocks if they said any.


Looks interesting. Seems the 290x is quite 'overclocked' to begin with. Seems their 'Titan killer' isn't really killing anything. AMD fan boys will dive on the BUT ITS CHEAPER! bandwagon. Sigh, oh well haha.

Price to performance though.. There isn't a better performing card for the money than the 290x at the moment. I think they've done an awesome job with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hello my good Friend, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO:
> Very nice performance of a already OC card! Yes! the 290x IS a OC card already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the reviews are biased as usual, taking any stock 780 or Titan against the 290x is in my book a fail!
> Now nvidia only has to adjust the core clock in the 780Ti to beat the 290x by a good margin and thats it! More hype... Reviewing stock cards is useless, any brand can release a card with higher stock clocks and say its the fastest! anyway... my opinion as usual...
> The best thing for me is the prices! They will go down because there's lots of peeps selling their Titans, thinking the 290x is a monster, hehehehe on its own it is a puffed up 7970 (no architectural novelties, no new technology, nothing!) and arrived 9 months too late...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. Oh, and im not even want to talk about the OC capabilities... with stock voltages 75mhz? really? 95C is fine with AMD? really? ok...


Hey buddy, I'm good. Hope you're keeping well









yeah I see what you're saying. The overclocked 780 in the Linus review shows the 780 on top for most the benchmarks. AMD have Nvidia pwned when it comes to the price vs performance. which is expected for something that is so late to the game but it's just a ridiculously tempting investment for someone who skipped the current Gen of GPUs.

I think the 'stock uber mode' temps show that this card is nearly on its air cooled limits out the box. 95°c is actually ok for a GPU. 8800 series had a tdp @ around 110°c I think?


----------



## MerkageTurk

^ well Linus did use "The Way it's Meant to be Played" games.

Crysis 3

Bioshock

TR


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> ^ well Linus did use "The Way it's Meant to be Played" games.
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> Bioshock
> 
> TR


sarcasm...? because those are Gaming Evolved titles..


----------



## NateST

Hm... might be time to get a water block, my classy can do 1424/1824 @ 1.33v on air benching valley. Wonder what I could do with EVBOT and a block.


----------



## Hooy

Anyone know an alternative source of downloading the SVL7 bios for SC ACX? Techinferno doesn't allow me to do it despite signing up and posting... the forum is SO dead and all posts require approval.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Anyone know an alternative source of downloading the SVL7 bios for SC ACX? Techinferno doesn't allow me to do it despite signing up and posting... the forum is SO dead and all posts require approval.


You dont need his bios, you have newer and better alternatives!
Go to first page and download my Brother Skyn3t´s bios! Choose your card version 3rd rev.!
All the tools for OC are in my SIG including a small guide!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You dont need his bios, you have newer and better alternatives!
> Go to first page and download my Brother Skyn3t´s bios! Choose your card version 3rd rev.!
> All the tools for OC are in my SIG including a small guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


okok, if you insist









Rep'd


----------



## apav

Hey guys,

I have a EVGA GTX 780 ACX and I decided that I want to overclock it. I am relatively knew to this (I knew how to do it but never tried), so I would appreciate any comments or advice.

GPU-Z:


Stock:


Overclock:


*Actual clockspeeds in benchmarks (from GPU-Z):*
Stock: 1110.5 core/ 1502.3 memory
Overclock: 1201.9 (with little spots where it dips to 1188.9) core/ 1603.1 memory

*Max temp in benchmarks:*
Stock: 69C
Overclock: 70C

Heaven

Stock:


Overclock:


Valley

Stock:


Overclock:


I don't think I saw any artifacts. I'm not sure because in Valley I did see something flash on my screen now and again. However, I'm not so sure what it was, since it was too fast and Valley has rain and particle effects appear all over the screen. Didn't notice anything in Heaven though.

What do you think? Is this a starting good overclock? I haven't tried any games yet with this overclock, but the difference seems so miniscule in the benchmarks.

I have heard of people hitting 1200mhz core, but that is not with boost right? I kept my voltages the same, but once I get more comfortable I will fiddle around with it more, maybe even flashing my BIOS for more of a gain. But generally speaking, around what clock speed is the highest you can push with stock voltages?

Also, question about PrecisionX. I have made 2 profiles (one for stock, one for the overclock), but the Power Target setting won't change between profiles. If I have it at 100% on Profile 1, load Profile 3, set it to 103%, and save, when I go back to Profile 1 it's at 103% instead of 100%. I can't get it to have a different value for each profile. Is there some reason why?

Thanks so much!


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 780 ACX and I decided that I want to overclock it. I am relatively knew to this (I knew how to do it but never tried), so I would appreciate any comments or advice.
> 
> ...


If you are not overvolting at all and not using a custom bios that is a good clock. I would personally set your power target as high as it would let you, as power target alone is rarely dangerous (unless you use Furmark + a custom bios, which is a bad benchmark anyways). Personally I would recommend the non-extreme rev3 bios for the built-in higher power target, set your voltage to 1.212 and use the LLC fix and see how high you can go.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better not be a penny more than $550.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z is sooo easy to manipulate. Take that with a grain of salt.
Click to expand...

I am. Also, I read this on kitguru (I think?):

"...the fake GPU-Z shots that went around today."

My dream 780 Ti would be 2800+ cores, 7 Ghz RAM, non ref cards @ launch, highly OCable, and $599.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> If you are not overvolting at all and not using a custom bios that is a good clock. I would personally set your power target as high as it would let you, as power target alone is rarely dangerous (unless you use Furmark + a custom bios, which is a bad benchmark anyways). Personally I would recommend the non-extreme rev3 bios for the built-in higher power target, set your voltage to 1.212 and use the LLC fix and see how high you can go.


Thanks! So you mean have my Power Target at 106%? Why is it dangerous? Also, when I change clock speeds, when I click apply in PrecisionX grey lines (artifacts??) flash across my screen for a split second. Is that normal?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Thanks! So you mean have my Power Target at 106%? Why is it dangerous? Also, when I change clock speeds, when I click apply in PrecisionX grey lines (artifacts??) flash across my screen for a split second. Is that normal?


Furmark + a really high power target will wear on your card at a much higher rate than even the most over the top graphics in games, thus it is not recommended.

As for changing clock speeds, no idea... I don't have it, but if it doesn't persist it likely doesn't matter.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Furmark + a really high power target will wear on your card at a much higher rate than even the most over the top graphics in games, thus it is not recommended.
> 
> As for changing clock speeds, no idea... I don't have it, but if it doesn't persist it likely doesn't matter.


Don't use Furmark, and don't benchmark that often so I'm not worried. If anything all I'd be doing is playing games at 103%. Is that a big deal?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Don't use Furmark, and don't benchmark that often so I'm not worried. If anything all I'd be doing is playing games at 103%. Is that a big deal?


I run my card with a 176% power target (or rather, a bios which sets the power target to 440w instead of 250w), and most custom bios set you to a 340w power target @ 100% (which is 136% over 250w), so I highly doubt you will hurt your card this way. The important thing is to ensure your temp doesn't go above 80 (85 especially).


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> okok, if you insist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep'd


I insist as well. Sky does all the same work for us here and he's always here to help.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I run my card with a 176% power target (or rather, a bios which sets the power target to 440w instead of 250w), and most custom bios set you to a 340w power target @ 100% (which is 136% over 250w), so I highly doubt you will hurt your card this way. The important thing is to ensure your temp doesn't go above 80 (85 especially).


Well that won't be a problem. But would it be better to keep it at 100%, 103% or 106% (max in Precision)?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> 290X = epice letdown


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Wanna get to the good part, then skip to the 28:25 mark..


This review is all good part lol, he should change the Tile of that review to Nvidia







AMD.

11 minutes to cool down running at 1000 Mhz at stock cooler from 95c to 47c ... what a big fail. If you notice how come someone review a GPU "AMD" with a bunch of Nvidia GPU behind









Like he said he going to get a trouble with AMD lol, but at least he gave us the truth "He mean it" .

Buy AMD 290x and get a free heater machine for winter while play BF4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I am. Also, I read this on kitguru (I think?):
> 
> "...the fake GPU-Z shots that went around today."
> 
> My dream 780 Ti would be 2800+ cores, 7 Ghz RAM, non ref cards @ launch, highly OCable, and $599.


=D My dream is for Maxwell to have 1400mhz titan level power inside a STOCK 500$ GPU, with an improvement on scaling. Everything else is golden. I was a first stepping sli 480 owner. I will never buy gpu's that run those temps again. I live in florida, not the north pole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by GhostDog99 View Post
> 
> 290X = epice letdown


He's obviously being payed by Nvidia. We all know a 95degree CPU doesn't actually pump heat into the room.


----------



## skyn3t

*Galaxy HOF* You want to see more HOF burned ?

This poor owner just pme'd, his HOF popped today,.
Quote:


> Original message sent by *chrisxixcross* on 10/24/13 at 6:47pm
> 
> VRM fire just happen to me yesterday, very bad luck with BF4 coming in 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only option was a replacement so i cant return it, was using your rev3 1137mhz bios as well and I notice you say vrm fire cause by different bios. Would you recommend i use galaxy bios if i dont get the throttling issue ( which i did have on the one that died, thats why i flash)


@ Galaxy.
silence won't fix or cure it only make it worse. reputation only went down to the drain.


----------



## wstanci3

If I was a HOF owner, I would be on pins and needles. Seriously.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> If I was a HOF owner, I would be on pins and needles. Seriously.


I most definitely am. They are taking their sweet time pushing out a fix. I haven't been keeping up, but are there any known causes?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Well that won't be a problem. But would it be better to keep it at 100%, 103% or 106% (max in Precision)?


Just run it at 106%. I am 99.9% certain nothing bad will happen, it will give you a boost in performance, and if something bad were to happen it would be entirely unrelated and likely would have happened anyways. 106% is literally the safest thing ever, I have never heard someone killing or damaging their card that way and I am sure skyn3t hasn't either.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> I most definitely am. They are taking their sweet time pushing out a fix. I haven't been keeping up, but are there any known causes?


I'm sure Sky and the others could give you a better answer. I just hear the bad news.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> If I was a HOF owner, I would be on pins and needles. Seriously.


I'm not because I haven't bothered with a custom BIOS, nor a major overclock.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I'm not because I haven't bothered with a custom BIOS, nor a major overclock.


I get that!








For me, it would be like owning a gpu that runs at 95C( I'm looking at you 290x): Nope. Ain't happenin'


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Has anyone talked to Galaxy about this recently? I think I contacted him asking about a fix a month ago.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I get that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it would be like owning a gpu that runs at 95C( I'm looking at you 290x): Nope. Ain't happenin'


I haven't needed to OC it more than I have already, at least not for gaming. So until we get a response/fix from Galaxy, I'm perfectly happy at these settings.


----------



## skupples

So that little thing is a vrm? Either way. EXACT SAME CHIP... & didn't galaxy release something saying they are doing extreme binning with these chips, so they easily withstand 1200 some mhz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I get that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it would be like owning a gpu that runs at 95C( I'm looking at you 290x): Nope. Ain't happenin'


Blows's my mind. #1 reason why my brother didn't upgrade to 2x 290X. We can't have 100c gpu's in south florida. We already have the sun beating on us.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GPU-Z is sooo easy to manipulate. Take that with a grain of salt.


looks like someone is using my bios on it









how you take it now ?


----------



## Hooy

Skyn3t's bios worked









1212mv. Is it safe to jack up the power target above 106%?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Skyn3t's bios worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1212mv. Is it safe to jack up the power target above 106%?


pump it up and have fun. we never had any reference 780 dead since I opened this thread


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> pump it up and have fun. we never had any reference 780 dead since I opened this thread


^^^^^^ This,not on his watch....


----------



## Killer344

Another HOF down... huh. I was lucky I could return mine, the classy should arrive next monday







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Another HOF down... huh. I was lucky I could return mine, the classy should arrive next monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep another one dead, update your sig. slap the Classy there.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Galaxy HOF* You want to see more HOF burned ?
> 
> This poor owner just pme'd, his HOF popped today,.
> @ Galaxy.
> silence won't fix or cure it only make it worse. reputation only went down to the drain.


Wow.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Dead HOF owner here , i'm just in complete shock and in a loss for words... My respect for Galaxy is gone, this card was just rushed and they didn't bother to test it enough in order to make sure that it is in 100% working order. I got this off newegg, i'm going to try to talk to them and see if there is any possible way i could get at least in store credit (i was over 30 day warranty so i was lucky that they even accepted my rma) I am debating either EVGA classified or Asus DCII as my replacement. Btw here is gallery of my rig









http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Dead HOF owner here , i'm just in complete shock and in a loss for words... My respect for Galaxy is gone, this card was just rushed and they didn't bother to test it enough in order to make sure that it is in 100% working order. I got this off newegg, i'm going to try to talk to them and see if there is any possible way i could get at least in store credit (i was over 30 day warranty so i was lucky that they even accepted my rma) I am debating either EVGA classified or Asus DCII as my replacement. Btw here is gallery of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


I'd say get the Asus, EVGA Classy doesn't bring the Samsung Memory anymore neither include backplate. and i own two EVGAs.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I'd say get the Asus, EVGA Classy doesn't bring the Samsung Memory anymore neither include backplate. and i own two EVGAs.


As of the end of September I read that the Classified has Samsung memory again.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I'd say get the Asus, EVGA Classy doesn't bring the Samsung Memory anymore neither include backplate. and i own two EVGAs.


Wish I knew that bit about who still carries Samsung memory when I got my PNY card a month ago, i would have gladly paid 50 extra for a card that didn't have Elpida in it.


----------



## TrevJonez

+1 for the asus card. It is VERY well built. As long as your only running 1 card the cooler is awesome. I made the idiot move of buying 3 thinking they would play nice together. Not true they can't breathe enough fresh air :/ custom liquid loop incoming its just taking forever to rebuild the bank account before i dump another 1200 bones in liquid blocks etc









as a side note. getting the DCU2 asus cards in adjacently is hard enough to no let the fans rub on each other. let alone have enough air flow to stay cool

Also don't use gpu tweak from asus its garbage and will bsod your windows install every other time you open it. just use evga precision x. it works well.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This review is all good part lol, he should change the Tile of that review to Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD.
> 
> 11 minutes to cool down running at 1000 Mhz at stock cooler from 95c to 47c ... what a big fail. If you notice how come someone review a GPU "AMD" with a bunch of Nvidia GPU behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like he said he going to get a trouble with AMD lol, but at least he gave us the truth "He mean it" .
> 
> Buy AMD 290x and get a free heater machine for winter while play BF4


LOL free heater while playing BF4. Leg warmer


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I'd say get the Asus, EVGA Classy doesn't bring the Samsung Memory anymore neither include backplate. and i own two EVGAs.


Jacob made a post in the Classified Owners Club abt mem brands. 780 Classifieds had Samsung and 770 Classifieds had Hynix/Samsung. I would presume the normal SC versions use Elpida as I saw the FTW uses Hynix as well. Hope that helped


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> As of the end of September I read that the Classified has Samsung memory again.


I think that's true, i also read that, but the only way to be sure is pulling out the cooler and watching the memories. Anyway the Asus is currently cheaper on amazon.com if he doesnt mind the asus bad customer service.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> +1 for the asus card. It is VERY well built. As long as your only running 1 card the cooler is awesome. I made the idiot move of buying 3 thinking they would play nice together. .


Even on standar GTX 780 imo isn't a good idea 3 way sli just by air, high temps reduce Ociability. Watercooling different story tough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Jacob made a post in the Classified Owners Club abt mem brands. 780 Classifieds had Samsung and 770 Classifieds had Hynix/Samsung. I would presume the normal SC versions use Elpida as I saw the FTW uses Hynix as well. Hope that helped


Yep, thanks for the info, i just read the post, i hope mine actually include the samsungs.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =D My dream is for Maxwell to have 1400mhz titan level power inside a STOCK 500$ GPU, with an improvement on scaling. Everything else is golden. I was a first stepping sli 480 owner. I will never buy gpu's that run those temps again. I live in florida, not the north pole.
> He's obviously being payed by Nvidia. We all know a 95degree CPU doesn't actually pump heat into the room.


Lol mate he is not being payed by Nvidia
He is actually being payed by AMD as
AMD has a advertising contract with him on his site
And he is even using 2 7970s in is personal rig
And as no advertising contract with Nvidia
He is just the truth and he will say what he thinks
No matter what that is why I like him


----------



## TheMasses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> If I was a HOF owner, I would be on pins and needles. Seriously.


I am, and I feel like I'm living on borrowed time.


----------



## frankko

Hello Skyn3. I am satisfied owner of 3VGA GTX 780 SC ACX. Stock bios its 80.10.3A.00.80. Which version of yours Vbios mod recommended ?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> I am, and I feel like I'm living on borrowed time.


Dead man walking....


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> Hello Skyn3. I am satisfied owner of 3VGA GTX 780 SC ACX. Stock bios its 80.10.3A.00.80. Which version of yours Vbios mod recommended ?


I would use the rev3 acx bios. Be sure to backup your original one in case a future RMA is needed


----------



## frankko

Of course . Orginal bios and rufus. I see unusual command for gtx 780 sc acx like

Nvflash --override -6 skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3.rom

I usualy use usb bootable dos and nvflash and prefer this comm:
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosname.rom
So why for Evga bios flashing must be type" --override -6 vbios.rom", and suddenly all at once flashing from cmd-admin Windows. Dos not safe flashing from clear dos.
Tnx for reply and suggested me vbios.


----------



## Melv1n

Hi, little help needed.

My GPU fan is throttling like every ~7seconds, card is Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid with skyn3t v3 bios @1137mhz
Throttling occured on default bios aswell. Temperatures are normal, idle 30C and on load 60C

Ive tried afterburner and evga precision, nothing works...

Full setup,
i7-4820K - Rampage IV Formula - 16GB HyperX Predator (T2) DDR3 2400MHz - Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid - Corsair H110 - BENQ XL2410T 120Hz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> Of course . Orginal bios and rufus. I see unusual command for gtx 780 sc acx like
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3.rom
> 
> I usualy use usb bootable dos and nvflash and prefer this comm:
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosname.rom
> So why for Evga bios flashing must be type" --override -6 vbios.rom", and suddenly all at once flashing from cmd-admin Windows. Dos not safe flashing from clear dos.
> Tnx for reply and suggested me vbios.


If you are going to flash the same vendor just -6 will do for ya if you have the same vendor bios. Most ppl here has different vendor GPU so either way it will work . the way you flash the GPU with different command won't hurt the EEprom or GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melv1n*
> 
> Hi, little help needed.
> 
> My GPU fan is throttling like every ~7seconds, card is Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid with skyn3t v3 bios @1137mhz
> Throttling occured on default bios aswell. Temperatures are normal, idle 30C and on load 60C
> 
> Ive tried afterburner and evga precision, nothing works...
> 
> Full setup,
> i7-4820K - Rampage IV Formula - 16GB HyperX Predator (T2) DDR3 2400MHz - Inno3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid - Corsair H110 - BENQ XL2410T 120Hz


We only can say something with hardware monitor graphics. Setup your run take a SS and post back


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> pump it up and have fun. we never had any reference 780 dead since I opened this thread


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> I have a SC ACX. VRM's won't pop with 115% and 1.212v right? I don't like not having monitors >_<


They should not pop then, only melting is a possibility. Make sure temps are good (sub 80 minimum, sub 70 great). VRMs typically don't start to actually pop until around 1.45V. That said, don't go above 1.25V unless water cooling even if temps look good, air coolers do not cool VRMs well.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> They should not pop then, only melting is a possibility. Make sure temps are good (sub 80 minimum, sub 70 great). VRMs typically don't start to actually pop until around 1.45V. That said, don't go above 1.25V unless water cooling even if temps look good, air coolers do not cool VRMs well.


My temps max out at 65C in SLI, and I also maxed out my OC with only a +25/+25 with the extra voltage, lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> My temps max out at 65C in SLI, and I also maxed out my OC with only a +25/+25 with the extra voltage, lol.


Here´s a nice read for you referring to VRM´s, temps, power delivery etc:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/11620_20#post_21033590

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/11820_20#post_21050621

"Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W!








The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans!








But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
*not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!

I would like to make a correction: The R22 Power Inductors operating range is 85C!!! (probably why titans/780 max temps are 80C but im just guessing here) the maximum component temperature (ambient + self heating) is 125C, so its advisable to keep temperatures below 85C if you intend to make long game sessions or bench for extended periods, this is of course for those who have air cooled cards and use the volt mod, as with waterblocks we have seen the worse temperatures (EVGA Hydrocopers) on the VRM area are in the low 60´s, so nothing to worry about!
The worse temps ive seen with mine is [email protected]@1,38v (got to find guts to go 1,4v!







)

One thing is power target (TDP). other is power draw, if you set 1,3v even at low speeds your card will be drawing 200w just the same!
On the other way around if you increase speeds but don't touch the volts the power draw barely shows, this is because increasing voltage increases the amperage draw, like opening the water tap wider, it just flows more water out of it!
Yeah you´re right they should design the air coolers better! but you can go water! wink.gif
You´re right again! no its not good to have VRM´s at 100C 24/7, one should do like the PSU´s: 1000W x 80%= 800W even this is risky, working at peak efficiency has no headroom! And a PSU failure is enough to burn the entire computer! remotely yes, but it can happen...
So in light of this i believe that VRM´s should operate at a 70% of their rated specs, amperage and temperature wise! Take the titan/780 mosfets for instance rated at 60A for 93% efficiency at 110C, i would calculate optimal values to 42A @ 70C (DC-DC [email protected]=50.90W x 6 mosfets= 305W)
Very, very roughly something like this...









LLC disabled does little for temps, increased voltage and clocks does more, way more!
if i were you i would back down a little on the volts as long youre on air! 1.212v with LLC disabled gives you 1,23/24v, its just a little step and for me would be the safest bet on air!
Cyclic loading and high temperature leads to the degradation of metals, it only takes a hairline fracture (due to high temperatures stress for a long period of time) on one of the aluminium capacitors to burn your card!
But thats just me! be careful!

The problem with added voltage is not the core temps but the VRM temps, and that temp increases as the voltage increases so you can increase the core speeds, so you could have perfectly acceptable temps for your core but having your VRM´s with temperatures well above the intended specs;
Power (Watts) = Voltage(Volts) x Current (Amperes) - adding voltage allows for more amperage as you increase the core speed, all that amperage (except what goes to the GPU) has to be dissipated in the VRM´s (especially by the MOSFETs**) thats why watercooling is needed; when you increase the voltage, you increase the flow of current (amperage) and the heat it produces in the VRM´s area needs to be dissipated(VRM´s, mosfets and power inductors*)
No air cooler that i know of is specifically cooling the VRM area that´s why you see VRM´s high temps with air coolers even at core 70C or below, while it covers the core area well it doesnt cover the VRM area properly! thats why EK blocks are the best for the titan/780, the cooling area covers VRM´s, mosfets and power inductors!

*(the inductors can sometimes generate a buzzing noise depending on the amount of current that is passing through&#8230
** normaly it´s the mosfets that you see burned (remember the 590?)

"Nothing in physics or as in the word it self (knowledge of nature) is safe as unpredictability runs in every aspect of it"

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Galaxy HOF* You want to see more HOF burned ?
> 
> This poor owner just pme'd, his HOF popped today,.
> @ Galaxy.
> silence won't fix or cure it only make it worse. reputation only went down to the drain.


I know quite a lot of time has passed since investigation into this problem first began. As I've said before, my continued silence is purely because I still don't have any news or updates on the situation, good or bad. I share you guys' frustration and am doing my best to keep things as transparent as possible as we work through this.

The best reassurance I can offer right now is that no one's going to be left high and dry with a dead card. If anyone has a failure of any kind on their 780 HOF (or any Galaxy card for that matter), I urge you to let us know so we can troubleshoot, offer a replacement, or whatever it takes to solve the problem.

@ChrisxIxCross, if you'll give us one more chance and allow us the opportunity to replace your card, we'll gladly do everything we can to get you taken care of ASAP. Please just send me a pm if there's any way I can be of service. Same goes for anyone who has any questions or needs help with anything.


----------



## leyzar

Hello all GTX 780 Owners,

Now i have received a bit of info that a particular store will have a very tasty discount on BF for all models of GTX 780.
So my question to you...which should i get ?
I will do NO water cooling, i will however OC.
Also i have a 700W PSU.. is that ok ?


----------



## TheMasses

Thank god for Amazon customer service. Even though my 30 day return date had passed they are still allowing me to return my HOF for a full refund!! (begging really does help







)

Any suggestions on what I should replace it with?

Classified
Superclocked or something else?

Thanks


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Thank god for Amazon customer service. Even though my 30 day return date had passed they are still allowing me to return my HOF for a full refund!! (begging really does help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should replace it with?
> 
> Classified
> Superclocked or something else?
> 
> Thanks


Wait for the 780Ti or 780 price drop.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I'd say get the Asus, EVGA Classy doesn't bring the Samsung Memory anymore neither include backplate. and i own two EVGAs.


The Asus DC2 uses Elpida memory as well and isn't voltage unlockable like the Classifoed 780 is. Asus uses asp1212 controller and not the ncp4206 so theres no way to send commands to overvolt pass 1.212v. Your better off paying the extra 40 bucks or so and get the EVGA Classified 780


----------



## leyzar

Is the Gigabyte 780 unlocked voltage wise ? Hynix memory ?


----------



## Penryn

Hey guys, just got my 780 up and running. Switched from 7970 Crossfire. Haven't owned a green card since a pair of GTX 295s I had way back when. Since then I've had a pair of 5850s, a 5970, pair of 6950s and a pair of 7970s.

I must say that this 780 does not disappoint and gameplay is MUCH better on all the games I currently play. I am impressed. Especially considering I game at 6048x1200.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Thank god for Amazon customer service. Even though my 30 day return date had passed they are still allowing me to return my HOF for a full refund!! (begging really does help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should replace it with?
> 
> Classified
> Superclocked or something else?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Wait for the 780Ti or 780 price drop.











Wait for the 780Ti to drop. Price drop and there is also the Holiday Game Bundle as well that will be offered.


----------



## OccamRazor

Heads up guys! new MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 16 is OUT!









http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


Soon will add to my SIG the Zawarudos updated tool!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

thanks ed









wow the 290x review thread is full of hate today lol, cant go half a second without someone trying to bash either the 290x or titan lol.


----------



## El_Capitan

Voltage unlocked to 1.325V, gets to 1306MHz Core Clock at 1920x1200 stable, or 1293MHz Core Clock at 2560x1600 stable. Not sure why it'll accept a higher overclock stable at lower resolutions, but oh well.

Max temp is 48C with custom watercooling.

Just for reference, a GTX 680 2GB with 1.212V's at 1920x1200 gets 60.4FPS in a Unigine benchmark. With the same settings and resolution, my GTX 780 4GB with 1.325V's gets 91.2FPS...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heads up guys! new MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 16 is OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html
> 
> 
> Soon will add to my SIG the Zawarudos updated tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


theres no SE version? or does that not matter


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Well i just spoke with newegg and unfortunately since the rma was an exception in itself they cannot make another exception for in store credit. Luckily i have a friend who is going to help me get rid of it, i have decided i am going to go with the EVGA Classy or a 780 ti if it has a non reference launch.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> theres no SE version? or does that not matter


SE is for 680/770/780 Lightning editions but the "normal" version can be used too!
It will be released soon under Unwinder timings!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Hello all GTX 780 Owners,
> 
> Now i have received a bit of info that a particular store will have a very tasty discount on BF for all models of GTX 780.
> So my question to you...which should i get ?
> I will do NO water cooling, i will however OC.
> Also i have a 700W PSU.. is that ok ?


Anybody ?







any recommendation will do


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Anybody ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any recommendation will do


All i can say is wait for the 780Ti!
If you cant wait go for the Classified, EVGA has a good support and you have the step up program, within 90 days yo can change your card for another according to the rules (higher tier one) and pay the difference!
If you want to OC that Seasonic will do fine with one card OC and your CPU as well!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my 780 up and running. Switched from 7970 Crossfire. Haven't owned a green card since a pair of GTX 295s I had way back when. Since then I've had a pair of 5850s, a 5970, pair of 6950s and a pair of 7970s.
> 
> I must say that this 780 does not disappoint and gameplay is MUCH better on all the games I currently play. I am impressed. Especially considering I game at 6048x1200.


Thank you, Good to know.you are happy with the vBios , yeah I had a good team to help testing to make it happen. Not only the 780 Thread but all the 700 series. I'm still working in some 770 I already got it done it just need a bit more testing for a final release. 760 is PITA LOL, it has the smaller code but a pita to mess with but I already got it at 90% the way I want.

Stick around and fill the 780 form and welcome back to a Green team










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow the 290x review thread is full of hate today lol, cant go half a second without someone trying to bash either the 290x or titan lol.


I was there typing some replay to the x290 thread but I decide to not to post, you can imagine why I have not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Well i just spoke with newegg and unfortunately since the rma was an exception in itself they cannot make another exception for in store credit. Luckily i have a friend who is going to help me get rid of it, i have decided i am going to go with the EVGA Classy or a 780 ti if it has a non reference launch.


Good friend you got for helping you to sell it. Your happy time will come, it is right in the corner and I want you to post here and add the BIG smile found in the right side here.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Okay once i get rid of HOF i will sure to back here and post results of my 780ti/EVGA 780 Classy!!








I suppose i can use all of this free time i have now that i cant play anything and focus on my studies more


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you, Good to know.you are happy with the vBios , yeah I had a good team to help testing to make it happen. Not only the 780 Thread but all the 700 series. I'm still working in some 770 I already got it done it just need a bit more testing for a final release. 760 is PITA LOL, it has the smaller code but a pita to mess with but I already got it at 90% the way I want.
> 
> Stick around and fill the forme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there typing some replay to the x290 thread *but I decide to not to post, you can imagine why I have not*.
> Good friend you got for helping you to sell it. Your happy time will come, it is right in the corner and I want you to post here and add the BIG smile found in the right side here.


You did well! Your good name cannot be tarnished with a low idiotic fanboyism squabble!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Okay once i get rid of HOF i will sure to back here and post results of my 780ti/EVGA 780 Classy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose i can use all of this free time i have now that i cant play anything and focus on my studies more


Do it and do well, me not like low score even with my vBios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You did well! Your good name cannot be tarnished with a low idiotic fanboyism squabble!


You right bro. Not a peace of my name going to be tarnished even the "3" in my name.









I think I never told no one how I endeup with "3" on skyn3t. It began a long long time ago a noobish guy"iI'm still one" in the far Galaxy "wUAT?" Let me change it or it going to blew before I finish. My "E" key broke when I was sign up for a community "way back in AOL" what a good time. It I.was going to copy and past the "E" into skyn"E"t but the site didn't let me Ctrl+v , so than "3" tokeover and still.

Ps : now,it drives me nuts when some of you call me skynet







, and some times I still use "3" as "E" lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Do it and do well, me not like low score even with my vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You right bro. Not a peace of my name going to be tarnished even the "3" in my name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I never told no one how I endeup with "3" on skyn3t. It began a long long time ago a noobish guy"iI'm still one" in the far Galaxy "wUAT?" Let me change it or it going to blew before I finish. My "E" key broke when I was sign up for a community "way back in AOL" what a good time. It I.was going to copy and past the "E" into skyn"E"t but the site didn't let me Ctrl+v , so than "3" tokeover and still.
> 
> Ps : now,it drives me nuts when some of you call me skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and some times I still use "3" as "E" lol


Nice one Bro!








If the Russian´s can use it, why can´t you?








But it means Z! = Ze (З з; italics: З з) so, SkynZt! complicated to spell: "secainezet"








So its decided, you cant go to Russia!


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Thank god for Amazon customer service. Even though my 30 day return date had passed they are still allowing me to return my HOF for a full refund!! (begging really does help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should replace it with?
> 
> Classified
> Superclocked or something else?
> 
> Thanks


EVGA Jacob hinted at a 780Ti Classified, if you have an option I'd probably wait for that.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> EVGA Jacob hinted at a 780Ti Classified, if you have an option I'd probably wait for that.


I'm guessing any step up option will be the stock 780Ti.

What do you think?


----------



## Anoxy

nevermind.


----------



## frankko

I have gtx 780 ASIC 72,7 quality and cannot go ower 1190MHZ if my cpu i7 3820 overclocked on 4,3Ghz. But when my CPU on stock 3,6Mhz i can go 1202Mhz and 1.2Volt. Im disapointed with my oc potentional. Use stock bios 3a. I domt know if it be vbios something changed or maybe improved my bad asic 72,7%


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> I have gtx 780 ASIC 72,7 quality and cannot go ower 1190MHZ if my cpu i7 3820 overclocked on 4,3Ghz. But when my CPU on stock 3,6Mhz i can go 1202Mhz and 1.2Volt. Im disapointed with my oc potentional. Use stock bios 3a. I domt know if it be vbios something changed or maybe improved my bad asic 72,7%


i have no idea how to solve ur problem but how is that a bad ASIC score..?


----------



## sonarctica

Haha, i just did a quick benchmark between 680 4gb sli and 780..

Was 300 frames difference









So the upgrade was definitly worth it!









Now i just need to fing a buyer for the 2 old 680 cards to buy the second 780 card


----------



## MNKyDeth

What software is needed to show the voltage that is currently set for the gpu?

I have the rev 3 reference bios installed. I have done the soft mod. I have also done the LLC mod. In afterburner 3.0.0 beta 14 it is not showing the core voltage and it is not adjustable in the program.

I also tried setting 1200 in Zawarudo's voltage hack under GPU voltage control. In GPU-Z the VDDC reads 1.1370 most of the time. I have noticed that my GPU is still throttling to lower MHz values in GPU-Z even though I have followed everything I can that I am aware of.

I am using a Zotac AMP! GTX 780 with an EK full cover water block. Currently I am reaching 1175 core and 3151 mem on this card. Although I am sure I have missed something and need help to figure out what so I can see what this card can really do. BTW, my temps in GPU-Z never seem to go over 29c and when the card is idle it sits at 19c.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> What software is needed to show the voltage that is currently set for the gpu?
> 
> I have the rev 3 reference bios installed. I have done the soft mod. I have also done the LLC mod. In afterburner 3.0.0 beta 14 it is not showing the core voltage and it is not adjustable in the program.
> 
> I also tried setting 1200 in Zawarudo's voltage hack under GPU voltage control. In GPU-Z the VDDC reads 1.1370 most of the time. I have noticed that my GPU is still throttling to lower MHz values in GPU-Z even though I have followed everything I can that I am aware of.
> 
> I am using a Zotac AMP! GTX 780 with an EK full cover water block. Currently I am reaching 1175 core and 3151 mem on this card. Although I am sure I have missed something and need help to figure out what so I can see what this card can really do. BTW, my temps in GPU-Z never seem to go over 29c and when the card is idle it sits at 19c.


Evga precision X


----------



## MNKyDeth

Thanks sonarctica. +rep for such a fast response. It allows me to adjust the voltage where AB does not. Already benching to see what I can reach.


----------



## sonarctica

Glad to help









Precision x was actually designed for 680 when it was made and still works marvelous for 780


----------



## frankko

I ask it will be skyn3t vbios 3.0 imroved my oc potentional. I dont know is it 72,7 ASIC very bad or some average. My card is 780 gtx sc acx. Make does small asic result for sc, but i dont know for sure


----------



## MNKyDeth

I don't think the ASIC quality matters much. At least that is my understanding by reading various threads on the subject on these forums. My ASIC quality says I have 78.1%. But I believe the cooling solution is by far the most important aspect of overclocking these cards.

It is essential to keep the VRM's cooled properly. Then it is just silicone lottery from there.

For anyone interested. My card seems to be 1306Mhz core stable but I backed it down to 1293Mhz as it gives a higher benchmark score in Valley.

Anyways quick list of my specs.

Card: Zotac AMP! GTX 780
Core: 1293MHz +165
Mem: 3402MHZ +400
Voltage: 1212
Temps max I saw: 32c with EK full cover block.

I am very pleased with the results on my card. I just want to say thanks to everyone that shared all this great info in this thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uacnz/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> I have gtx 780 ASIC 72,7 quality and cannot go ower 1190MHZ if my cpu i7 3820 overclocked on 4,3Ghz. But when my CPU on stock 3,6Mhz i can go 1202Mhz and 1.2Volt. Im disapointed with my oc potentional. Use stock bios 3a. I domt know if it be vbios something changed or maybe improved my bad asic 72,7%


You probably need a new PSU! if your card OC is affected by your CPU OC means you dont have enough power from your PSU!
Fill your SIG with your RIG! in my SIG there´s a link on how to do it, Its important!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> What software is needed to show the voltage that is currently set for the gpu?
> 
> I have the rev 3 reference bios installed. I have done the soft mod. I have also done the LLC mod. In afterburner 3.0.0 beta 14 it is not showing the core voltage and it is not adjustable in the program.
> 
> I also tried setting 1200 in Zawarudo's voltage hack under GPU voltage control. In GPU-Z the VDDC reads 1.1370 most of the time. I have noticed that my GPU is still throttling to lower MHz values in GPU-Z even though I have followed everything I can that I am aware of.
> 
> I am using a Zotac AMP! GTX 780 with an EK full cover water block. Currently I am reaching 1175 core and 3151 mem on this card. Although I am sure I have missed something and need help to figure out what so I can see what this card can really do. BTW, my temps in GPU-Z never seem to go over 29c and when the card is idle it sits at 19c.


The volt mod is not applied properly, thats why you dont see the changes in AB!
PrecisionX cannot "see" or alter voltages beyond 1.212v assuming you have an unlocked bios so dont bother,
download the small guide from my SIG and follow it!
Any doubt or trouble PM me ill be glad to help!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> I ask it will be skyn3t vbios 3.0 imroved my oc potentional. I dont know is it 72,7 ASIC very bad or some average. My card is 780 gtx sc acx. Make does small asic result for sc, but i dont know for sure


My Brothers bios ROCKS! Keeping everybody happy and with full support!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> I don't think the ASIC quality matters much. At least that is my understanding by reading various threads on the subject on these forums. My ASIC quality says I have 78.1%. But I believe the cooling solution is by far the most important aspect of overclocking these cards.
> *Yes on temperature wise, not so on the OC! By average the same OC is achieved both on air and on water, water gives you the edge on increasing voltage and clocks while maintaining temperature!*
> 
> It is essential to keep the VRM's cooled properly._*Very much truth!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is just silicone lottery from there.
> 
> For anyone interested. My card seems to be 1306Mhz core stable but I backed it down to 1293Mhz as it gives a higher benchmark score in Valley.
> 
> Anyways quick list of my specs.
> 
> Card: Zotac AMP! GTX 780
> Core: 1293MHz +165
> Mem: 3402MHZ +400
> Voltage: 1212
> Temps max I saw: 32c with EK full cover block.
> 
> I am very pleased with the results on my card. I just want to say thanks to everyone that shared all this great info in this thread.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uacnz/


Well ASIC score is related to power consumption and by association to OC, what is to be kept is that the higher the ASIC the less leakage the chip has and less voltage is required to
sustain core clocks! As for OC, rule of the thumb says: higher ASIC, higher OC!
Mines can do 1400mhz but at a whopping 1,4v and are only 69% ASIC!
Lower ASIC = OC better on water + voltage
Higher ASIC = OC better on air AND OC better on water + voltage
This is MY take on this!

Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## Alex Dee

Hey guys - Been an age since I last posted on these forums - I currently have water cooled reference 780's in SLi. They run at +.38mv 1228/1663 and 1254/1663 respectively.



I am just wondering how much more there is to gain by flashing the unlocked BIOS? Can some one tell me it will be worth it to give me the excuse to play around with them


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Dee*
> 
> Hey guys - Been an age since I last posted on these forums - I currently have water cooled reference 780's in SLi. They run at +.38mv 1228/1663 and 1254/1663 respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just wondering how much more there is to gain by flashing the unlocked BIOS? Can some one tell me it will be worth it to give me the excuse to play around with them


IMHO youre fine! There´s no game out there you cant play at max settings with your monitor!








The only thing you gain by flashing my Brother´s bios is stability if you have throttling problems and to unlock voltage to do OC but as i said you are fine gaming wise, now benching is another matter!








Feel free to download from my SIG everything you need including a small guide on how to do the volt mod and LLC disable, in the first page you´ll find the appropriate bios Rev3 for your card! make sure you read everything, its important








Any doubt or problem PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> I ask it will be skyn3t vbios 3.0 imroved my oc potentional. I dont know is it 72,7 ASIC very bad or some average. My card is 780 gtx sc acx. Make does small asic result for sc, but i dont know for sure


Asic does not make a difference my old ref 780 had aASIC of 78.4 and was able to get 84 fps in valley for a top 5 spot in valley running with the classys and titans. So in my opinion asic means nothing as I had 3 cards at the time and the other ones were in the 87 percent asic and could not come close to the oc the 78.4 could. By the way this was on air also.
DOCtakeDOOTY - I7 3930k @ 4.8 Ghz - 1 Reference EVGA GTX 780 - 1400 Core - 7460 mem - 86.4 FPS - 3616


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex Dee*
> 
> Hey guys - Been an age since I last posted on these forums - I currently have water cooled reference 780's in SLi. They run at +.38mv 1228/1663 and 1254/1663 respectively.
> 
> I am just wondering how much more there is to gain by flashing the unlocked BIOS? Can some one tell me it will be worth it to give me the excuse to play around with them


I was sitting just over 3200 with mine on stock BIOS, bumped that up to just over 3400 on v3. IIRC core was running 1280mhz but i've had to reduce that as FS Extreme was a massive no go on that clock. FPS wise in gaming i've not had a chance to test yet but i'm pretty sure the stock bios o/c'd will be plenty.


----------



## frankko

Hello Occam! I have PSU Silverstone 1100. I am pretty sure theat is fairly enough for my rig. I have only one card. I thinking my PT it is not enough for better overclocking.
106% is limitation and when pass long time on 105% i see slightly artifact on 1202 Mhz +70 or 77 with +38V= 1.2v on my newer bios 3A. Mem offset on +204Mhz.
I try unlocked my bios, and setup in kepler more power efficiency.
I sun put my SIG and thanx for link.:


----------



## Clexzor

HAA 290x







:thumb:


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> HAA 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


*****


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys I just read the last 12 pages. A lot of new 780 I see! Good good.









Just a *FRIENDLY REMINDER* to the new owners! Do *NOT* go above 1.231-1.244V on AIR! If you use the LLC mod remember it adds 0.0225 to total voltage.

So in the end its 1.225V+0.0225=1.24V etc.

If you do its with *our own risk* of burning/killing your cards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> HAA 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


lol! rep'd. Totally worth it!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> What software is needed to show the voltage that is currently set for the gpu?
> 
> I have the rev 3 reference bios installed. I have done the soft mod. I have also done the LLC mod. In afterburner 3.0.0 beta 14 it is not showing the core voltage and it is not adjustable in the program.
> 
> I also tried setting 1200 in Zawarudo's voltage hack under GPU voltage control. In GPU-Z the VDDC reads 1.1370 most of the time. I have noticed that my GPU is still throttling to lower MHz values in GPU-Z even though I have followed everything I can that I am aware of.
> 
> I am using a Zotac AMP! GTX 780 with an EK full cover water block. Currently I am reaching 1175 core and 3151 mem on this card. Although I am sure I have missed something and need help to figure out what so I can see what this card can really do. BTW, my temps in GPU-Z never seem to go over 29c and when the card is idle it sits at 19c.


GPU-Z & Prec-X will miss read voltage when using Zawa's Volt's hack... MSI-AB is a better option as it's reading directly from the hardware, instead of on a software level like precX & GPUZ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> Hello Occam! I have PSU Silverstone 1100. I am pretty sure theat is fairly enough for my rig. I have only one card. I thinking my PT it is not enough for better overclocking.
> 106% is limitation and when pass long time on 105% i see slightly artifact on 1202 Mhz +70 or 77 with +38V= 1.2v on my newer bios 3A. Mem offset on +204Mhz.
> I try unlocked my bios, and setup in kepler more power efficiency.
> I sun put my SIG and thanx for link.:


I would highly advise against tweaking your own bios, much better to use a properly hex edited bios from Skyn3t. See the OP chart for matching up what you need. MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP YOUR STOCK BIOS WITH GPU-Z.


----------



## KarateF22

Skyn3t, would I encounter any issues tweaking your extreme rev 3 bios to default to 1.212V and a higher clock? If I would, can you make a version which defaults to 1.212V? Thank you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> Hello Occam! I have PSU Silverstone 1100. I am pretty sure theat is fairly enough for my rig. I have only one card. I thinking my PT it is not enough for better overclocking.
> 106% is limitation and when pass long time on 105% i see slightly artifact on 1202 Mhz +70 or 77 with +38V= 1.2v on my newer bios 3A. Mem offset on +204Mhz.
> I try unlocked my bios, and setup in kepler more power efficiency.
> I sun put my SIG and thanx for link.:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GPU-Z & Prec-X will miss read voltage when using Zawa's Volt's hack... MSI-AB is a better option as it's reading directly from the hardware, instead of on a software level like precX & GPUZ.
> I would highly advise against tweaking your own bios, much better to use a properly hex edited bios from Skyn3t. See the OP chart for matching up what you need. MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP YOUR STOCK BIOS WITH GPU-Z.


Skupp is totally right! Dont use KBT (Kepler bios tweaker) to mess with your cards vbios! its not advisable! It overwrites important optimizations made to the vbios!
You have properly unlocked with higher power target and optimized bios in the 1st page to download and flash!
One side note on the bios save; dont use GPUz! use this command in nvflash instead: nvflash --save stockbios.rom!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## BandonStorm

Guys please help. I've been trying to overclock my card with no luck.
MSI Afterburner Beta 14 does not allow me to increase the Max Power limit past 105% even after softmod and installing skyn3t's BIOS.
So everytime I run something to test my overclock the core clock falls to 8xxMhz coz of power limit.

My card is Gigabyte Windforce OC Rev 2.0. Please help or point me to some threads that could help me. Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> Guys please help. I've been trying to overclock my card with no luck.
> MSI Afterburner Beta 14 does not allow me to increase the Max Power limit past 105% even after softmod and installing skyn3t's BIOS.
> So everytime I run something to test my overclock the core clock falls to 8xxMhz coz of power limit.
> 
> My card is Gigabyte Windforce OC Rev 2.0. Please help or point me to some threads that could help me. Thanks.


Show me a screenshot of the info tab in AB!

I believe your card do not have the NCP4206 voltage controller...
If it does the soft mod can be implemented, if not, well you´re stuck with 1,212v!
The power target slider in AB is set to maximum? its weird you cant go above 105%...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably the soft mod is not done right!
> Uninstall AB 14, delete the remaining folder inside program files x86, download AB 15, install it!
> Now, download from my SIG my little guide and follow instructions!
> Any doubt or problem PM me with a screenshot of AB to better diagnose your problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Wow, thanks for the quick response. Ill do the re install and post back. Thanks!


----------



## BandonStorm

Hey Ed,
I uninstalled AB 14. Rebooted. Deleted all the files. Installed AB 15.
Started it, enabled voltage control, fan control and here is the screenshot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Also before, when I ran that msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 command, it did return 41.
Should I do the ZawarudoABHack from your signature? Or do the softmod again ?

And Just FYI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And I have saved my stock BIOS just in case and took a CloneZilla Image of my machine. I really want to get the best out of this card on stock windforce cooler.
I wanted to get a full cover water block, but just found out that there isn't one that fits my card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Skyn3t, would I encounter any issues tweaking your extreme rev 3 bios to default to 1.212V and a higher clock? If I would, can you make a version which defaults to 1.212V? Thank you!


You can do this with Zawa's tool + msi-boot on start w/ that profile. Might as well turn off LLC while you are in there, for true 1.212.

Tweaking a tweaked bios, not really a hot idea. Skyn3t will tell you the same.


----------



## BandonStorm

I have downloaded the instructions from your signature and following the instructions. For the consideration of others, screenshots are in spoilers!









Run the command msifterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Copied LLC Mod from your signature to Startup. Ran it once.

Checked if LLC is disabled by running msiafterburner /ri3, 20, DE and got 00.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Closed Afterburner. Opened notepad as administrator and edited the file as instructed. message. Will edit after restart









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Only thing that changed, is I can now do 1.3v. The Power Limit % is still stuck at 105% max


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> I have downloaded the instructions from your signature and following the instructions. For the consideration of others, screenshots are in spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run the command msifterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copied LLC Mod from your signature to Startup. Ran it once.
> 
> Checked if LLC is disabled by running msiafterburner /ri3, 20, DE and got 00.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed Afterburner. Opened notepad as administrator and edited the file as instructed. message. Will edit after restart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that changed, is I can now do 1.3v. The Power Limit % is still stuck at 105% max


are you on the rev 2 bios?, maybe you should try rev 3 bios im running that now with a 115%PT


----------



## skupples

As Chron said, the bios is where you get your high power target. The tool is where you get your volts.


----------



## iARDAs

Will any fellow club members upgrade to 780ti???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> I have downloaded the instructions from your signature and following the instructions. For the consideration of others, screenshots are in spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run the command msifterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copied LLC Mod from your signature to Startup. Ran it once.
> 
> Checked if LLC is disabled by running msiafterburner /ri3, 20, DE and got 00.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed Afterburner. Opened notepad as administrator and edited the file as instructed. message. Will edit after restart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that changed, is I can now do 1.3v. The Power Limit % is still stuck at 105% max


And the power limit slider? is it at max? Do me a favor! send me a screenshot of Kepler bios tweaker with our current bios if you can and a screenshot of GPUZ too! i want to see something!


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will any fellow club members upgrade to 780ti???


If evga allows me to do the upgrade thing then will do if not naw im good


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> are you on the rev 2 bios?, maybe you should try rev 3 bios im running that now with a 115%PT


Hey Chron, Any links on how I can get it? Im on the stock BIOS that came with my Rev 2.0 card. I didnt find a update on Gigabyte OC Guru or their website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And the power limit slider? is it at max? Do me a favor! send me a screenshot of Kepler bios tweaker with our current bios if you can and a screenshot of GPUZ too! i want to see something!


Yea power limit slider is at MAX. Which page of kepler do you need? I have attached the first page in the spoiler below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## delavan

Guys,

Here I'm looking at a ZOTAC GTX780 reference cooler, ZT-70201-10P.

It's the best price I'm ever seen on a 780 here in Canada. 589$ after 10$ MIR....

I like the design on the card, it's reference card so ZOTAC has nothing to do with it, BESIDES warranty.

They don't have an RMA center in Canada. They have a limited lifetime warranty that is deemed "lifetime, for the time the card is on the market" I think....

I'm hesitating...290x's price is good, but runnign too warm. 290 will be cheaper, but still run at 94 degrees celsius...

What do I do? Wait for the holiday bundle?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Here I'm looking at a ZOTAC GTX780 reference cooler, ZT-70201-10P.
> 
> It's the best price I'm ever seen on a 780 here in Canada. 589$ after 10$ MIR....
> 
> I like the design on the card, it's reference card so ZOTAC has nothing to do with it, BESIDES warranty.
> 
> They don't have an RMA center in Canada. They have a limited lifetime warranty that is deemed "lifetime, for the time the card is on the market" I think....
> 
> I'm hesitating...290x's price is good, but runnign too warm. 290 will be cheaper, but still run at 94 degrees celsius...
> 
> What do I do? Wait for the holiday bundle?


290x is only if you are water cooling and don't want to over clock


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> Hey Chron, Any links on how I can get it? Im on the stock BIOS that came with my Rev 2.0 card. I didnt find a update on Gigabyte OC Guru or their website.
> Yea power limit slider is at MAX. Which page of kepler do you need? I have attached the first page in the spoiler below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ok no need for that anymore, i thought you had flashed it already with Skyn3t´s bios, that´s why i was finding it strange why you couldn´t get PT over 103%! go to the first page and download a Skyn3t rev 3 bios and flash it! no more power limit problems for you!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_20

Cheers

Ed


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ok no need for that anymore, go to the first page and download a rev 3 bios and flash it! no more power limit problems for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_20
> Cheers
> Ed


Yup, did that and now its up to 115. Ed can you please check your PM. Got a quick question.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Getting a 780 Classified this upcoming saturdayy!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> Yup, did that and now its up to 115. Ed can you please check your PM. Got a quick question.


Checked and replied!








Going to send you a couple things to read and catch up on the VRM´s, power limits, wattage and all that involves your card OC!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Checked and replied!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to send you a couple things to read and catch up on the VRM´s, power limits, wattage and all that involves your card OC!
> Cheers
> Ed


Hey thanks man. Appreciate all the time and effort







I'm finally getting somewhere. Been looking for Full cover water blocks for this but cant find any







EK doesnt have one for this model...sad


----------



## Zawarudo

Hey guys I'll be updating my tool for use with Beta 16, might take a few days as my brother was assaulted today so there's a lot going on at home.


----------



## skupples

Time to dial in that Safe code...


----------



## managerman

Thanks for all the great info and tools Zawarudo and Skyn3t! Today I had my best run ever with my TRI SLI EVGA GTX 780 ACX! I upped voltage to 1.3v (=1.325) and had some great Firestrike runs...I still think there is more headroom...I am a little concerned that I am reaching the limit of my EVGA 1300G2 power supply. My Kill-a-watt meter hit a max of 1460W during the last run....









Ended up 9th in the world for 3DMark Firestrike TRI-SLI and below...







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049126

Skyn3t: I have been using the rev 1 TI modded bios I flashed a couple of months ago. Any benefits to moving to your rev 3 bios at this point?

Here are the 780 settings right now:

Card 1: Core: 1360, Mem: 7200
Card 2: Core: 1320, Mem: 7200
Card 3: Core: 1330, Mem: 7200




-M

P.S. Zawarudo: I hope all is ok with your brother...


----------



## bond32

Wow. Beautiful setup! and awesome results!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Thanks for all the great info and tools Zawarudo and Skyn3t! Today I had my best run ever with my TRI SLI EVGA GTX 780 ACX! I upped voltage to 1.3v (=1.325) and had some great Firestrike runs...I still think there is more headroom...I am a little concerned that I am reaching the limit of my EVGA 1300G2 power supply. My Kill-a-watt meter hit a max of 1460W during the last run....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up 9th in the world for 3DMark Firestrike TRI-SLI and below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049126
> 
> Skyn3t: I have been using the rev 1 TI modded bios I flashed a couple of months ago. Any benefits to moving to your rev 3 bios at this point?
> 
> Here are the 780 settings right now:
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1360, Mem: 7200
> Card 2: Core: 1320, Mem: 7200
> Card 3: Core: 1330, Mem: 7200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M
> 
> P.S. Zawarudo: I hope all is ok with your brother...


Nice score mate 

Did you try to see what score you get with 1 and 2 cards ?
If you did I would like too see


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info and tools Zawarudo and Skyn3t! Today I had my best run ever with my TRI SLI EVGA GTX 780 ACX! I upped voltage to 1.3v (=1.325) and had some great Firestrike runs...I still think there is more headroom...I am a little concerned that I am reaching the limit of my EVGA 1300G2 power supply. My Kill-a-watt meter hit a max of 1460W during the last run....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up 9th in the world for 3DMark Firestrike TRI-SLI and below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049126
> 
> Skyn3t: I have been using the rev 1 TI modded bios I flashed a couple of months ago. Any benefits to moving to your rev 3 bios at this point?
> 
> Here are the 780 settings right now:
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1360, Mem: 7200
> Card 2: Core: 1320, Mem: 7200
> Card 3: Core: 1330, Mem: 7200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M
> 
> P.S. Zawarudo: I hope all is ok with your brother...


You're welcome mate, great result! congratulations, I reckon you might need to get a 850watt PSU for your system and run those 780s on the 1300watt







Still plenty of headroom there.

yeah he's ok, he has to get a plate in his jaw, I posted it in off topic earlier:

http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/article/87029/caught-on-camera-the-sickening-punch-that-broke-semi-pro-football

He's the guy who gets punched..

P.S how did you get those awesome 90° bends in your tubing?


----------



## skupples

HAHA, & they still won. Sore loser much?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> You're welcome mate, great result! congratulations, I reckon you might need to get a 850watt PSU for your system and run those 780s on the 1300watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still plenty of headroom there.
> 
> yeah he's ok, he has to get a plate in his jaw, I posted it in off topic earlier:
> 
> http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/article/87029/caught-on-camera-the-sickening-punch-that-broke-semi-pro-football
> 
> He's the guy who gets punched..
> 
> *P.S how did you get those awesome 90° bends in your tubing?*


i think thats acrylic tubing. and it does look awsome









http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101/0_20


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/B]
> i think thats acrylic tubing. and it does look awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101/0_20


Looks like I know what I'll be using for my next build!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will any fellow club members upgrade to 780ti???


Depends. If it's anything less than a 2880 cuda core chip, there is no point in any 780 owner upgrading.

I'm thinking it will be a Titan with 3gb and a factory overclock. It'll be faster than the 290x out of the box but neither one impresses me enough to care.

Waiting for 20nm to come.


----------



## TheMasses

Wanted to thank everyone who gave me suggestions on which card to get after Amazon credits me for the HOF. I'm going to try to hold out for the 780ti to see if it's going to be worth it.

Man is it going to suck till then as I'm having to use a HD5570.









Mid November can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Wanted to thank everyone who gave me suggestions on which card to get after Amazon credits me for the HOF. I'm going to try to hold out for the 780ti to see if it's going to be worth it.
> 
> Man is it going to suck till then as I'm having to use a HD5570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid November can't get here soon enough.


Look on the bright side,atleast you have a card to game on....


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> I have gtx 780 ASIC 72,7 quality and cannot go ower 1190MHZ if my cpu i7 3820 overclocked on 4,3Ghz. But when my CPU on stock 3,6Mhz i can go 1202Mhz and 1.2Volt. Im disapointed with my oc potentional. Use stock bios 3a. I domt know if it be vbios something changed or maybe improved my bad asic 72,7%


I had a similar problem. I thought it was my PSU but replacing it did nothing. I tried a different 780 and had the same result also. In the end I needed to increase the CPU offset voltage (vcore) to stabilize my CPU OC. What motherboard do you have? It is weird, my CPU just needs more juice to stable when it's run with a 780. With a 7970 or sli 760s there were no issues though.


----------



## skupples

I also had to tweak my CPU after installing my GK110's. Allot more heat in the same tiny loop.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> I ask it will be skyn3t vbios 3.0 imroved my oc potentional. I dont know is it 72,7 ASIC very bad or some average. My card is 780 gtx sc acx. Make does small asic result for sc, but i dont know for sure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You probably need a new PSU! if your card OC is affected by your CPU OC means you dont have enough power from your PSU!
> Fill your SIG with your RIG! in my SIG there´s a link on how to do it, Its important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> Hello Occam! I have PSU Silverstone 1100. I am pretty sure theat is fairly enough for my rig. I have only one card. *I thinking my PT it is not enough for better overclocking.
> 106% is limitation and when pass long time on 105% i see slightly artifact on 1202 Mhz +70 or 77 with +38V= 1.2v on my newer bios 3A*. Mem offset on +204Mhz.
> I try unlocked my bios, and setup in kepler more power efficiency.
> I sun put my SIG and thanx for link.:


if you have this artifacts on stock bios with that low OC you GPU is the culprit , I mean a very bad OC GPU. You should hit the top 1215Mhz or 1228Mhz on stock bios easy, I had the same issue while I was on with the 670's my second GPU was very bad when come to OC , you are not alone on this thread many here has the same issue like you have now. GPU = lottery, you can win or lose.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I had a similar problem. I thought it was my PSU but replacing it did nothing. I tried a different 780 and had the same result also. In the end I needed to increase the CPU offset voltage (vcore) to stabilize my CPU OC. What motherboard do you have? It is weird, my CPU just needs more juice to stable when it's run with a 780. With a 7970 or sli 760s there were no issues though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I also had to tweak my CPU after installing my GK110's. Allot more heat in the same tiny loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you have this artifacts on stock bios with that low OC you GPU is the culprit , I mean a very bad OC GPU. You should hit the top 1215Mhz or 1228Mhz on stock bios easy, I had the same issue while I was on with the 670's my second GPU was very bad when come to OC , you are not alone on this thread many here has the same issue like you have now. GPU = lottery, you can win or lose.


Well it might have to do with the ripple suppression that some PSU´s are very weak on and if you have a PSU that has poor ripple suppression on the +12V rail... things might go south veeeery fast...
When you overclock you increase the clock speed, thus reduce the time the voltage has to reach the target Vcore. It may never even reach that voltage, but will still exceed the transistors' required voltage. When the clock speed gets high enough, the voltage may not even have time to clear the required voltage, forcing us to increase our Vcore!
Its something to think about!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I had a similar problem. I thought it was my PSU but replacing it did nothing. I tried a different 780 and had the same result also. In the end I needed to increase the CPU offset voltage (vcore) to stabilize my CPU OC. What motherboard do you have? It is weird, my CPU just needs more juice to stable when it's run with a 780. With a 7970 or sli 760s there were no issues though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I also had to tweak my CPU after installing my GK110's. Allot more heat in the same tiny loop.


hmm after going from a single 670 to sli 670's i had to raise my voltage from 1.375v to 1.4v . now that i have a single card i lowerd it back down to 1.375v and have been playing games without them crashing and have had 0 whea errors. and 0 bsod's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jleslie246

Anyone know of a good install video for the evga 780 hydro with back plate? I cant seem to find the write screws and the directions are horrible.


----------



## YounGMessiah

How are these scores? Using rev3 bios


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> How are these scores? Using rev3 bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice core clocks but valley loves memory so try and bump that memory up....


----------



## skupples

Valley love's system memory too... Way more than I expected.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Thanks for all the great info and tools Zawarudo and Skyn3t! Today I had my best run ever with my TRI SLI EVGA GTX 780 ACX! I upped voltage to 1.3v (=1.325) and had some great Firestrike runs...I still think there is more headroom...I am a little concerned that I am reaching the limit of my EVGA 1300G2 power supply. My Kill-a-watt meter hit a max of 1460W during the last run....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up 9th in the world for 3DMark Firestrike TRI-SLI and below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049126
> 
> Skyn3t: I have been using the rev 1 TI modded bios I flashed a couple of months ago. Any benefits to moving to your rev 3 bios at this point?
> 
> Here are the 780 settings right now:
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1360, Mem: 7200
> Card 2: Core: 1320, Mem: 7200
> Card 3: Core: 1330, Mem: 7200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M
> 
> P.S. Zawarudo: I hope all is ok with your brother...


Dude that is so sick looking. If I ever go full custom loop in a rig, I want it to look like that, so freaking nice looking!


----------



## MNKyDeth

OccamRazor, I went back through the entire process using the guide in your sig. I didn't miss anything, however, I didn't realize I had to enable the unlock voltage control options in the AB settings window.

So, after another several hours of testing with maxed volts on the rev 3 reference bios. 1.325volts is my assumption as 1.300+.025 for the LLC fix.

I am now at my new overclock.

Card: Zotac AMP! GTX 780
Core: 1385MHz +250
Mem: 3649 +650
Volts: 1.325
temp: max I saw was 34c

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/crx3s/

I plan on at this point going to an SLI setup. I would go 780ti but then I would have to buy two cards all over again. Seems a better move for me to just go with two regular 780's. Unless I fall into some extra cash then I could slap this 780 in my HTPC.... Hmm.....

I would just like to add that this card seems like it has a lot left in it. I think I just need more volts as I can sit in windows with higher core and ram speeds but it will eventually lock up once part way through a valley bench run. The above settings were the highest stable but I wanted to see if I could go higher and the highest I got at 1.325v was a validation below.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vxr9f/

I am just not sure I am comfortable giving it more volts with the extreme benching bios. I feel the settings I have in this thread at the top are more than enough for 24/7 use.


----------



## TheMasses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Look on the bright side,atleast you have a card to game on....


True.. I'll try to keep that in mind.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> OccamRazor, I went back through the entire process using the guide in your sig. I didn't miss anything, however, I didn't realize I had to enable the unlock voltage control options in the AB settings window.
> 
> So, after another several hours of testing with maxed volts on the rev 3 reference bios. 1.325volts is my assumption as 1.300+.025 for the LLC fix.
> 
> I am now at my new overclock.
> 
> Card: Zotac AMP! GTX 780
> Core: 1385MHz +250
> Mem: 3649 +650
> Volts: 1.325
> temp: max I saw was 34c
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/crx3s/
> 
> I plan on at this point going to an SLI setup. I would go 780ti but then I would have to buy two cards all over again. Seems a better move for me to just go with two regular 780's. Unless I fall into some extra cash then I could slap this 780 in my HTPC.... Hmm.....
> 
> I would just like to add that this card seems like it has a lot left in it. I think I just need more volts as I can sit in windows with higher core and ram speeds but it will eventually lock up once part way through a valley bench run. The above settings were the highest stable but I wanted to see if I could go higher and the highest I got at 1.325v was a validation below.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vxr9f/
> 
> I am just not sure I am comfortable giving it more volts with the extreme benching bios. I feel the settings I have in this thread at the top are more than enough for 24/7 use.


Good work buddy, very well done


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Thanks for all the great info and tools Zawarudo and Skyn3t! Today I had my best run ever with my TRI SLI EVGA GTX 780 ACX! I upped voltage to 1.3v (=1.325) and had some great Firestrike runs...I still think there is more headroom...I am a little concerned that I am reaching the limit of my EVGA 1300G2 power supply. My Kill-a-watt meter hit a max of 1460W during the last run....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up 9th in the world for 3DMark Firestrike TRI-SLI and below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049126
> 
> Skyn3t: I have been using the rev 1 TI modded bios I flashed a couple of months ago. Any benefits to moving to your rev 3 bios at this point?
> 
> Here are the 780 settings right now:
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1360, Mem: 7200
> Card 2: Core: 1320, Mem: 7200
> Card 3: Core: 1330, Mem: 7200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M
> 
> P.S. Zawarudo: I hope all is ok with your brother...










give it to me







give it to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Wanted to thank everyone who gave me suggestions on which card to get after Amazon credits me for the HOF. I'm going to try to hold out for the 780ti to see if it's going to be worth it.
> 
> Man is it going to suck till then as I'm having to use a HD5570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid November can't get here soon enough.


Tell me about it!! You are lucky. I'm using the [email protected] of my 3770k...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Look on the bright side,atleast you have a card to game on....


I looked everywhere but no bright side with this HD4000.. lol!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> OccamRazor, I went back through the entire process using the guide in your sig. I didn't miss anything, however, I didn't realize I had to enable the unlock voltage control options in the AB settings window.
> 
> So, after another several hours of testing with maxed volts on the rev 3 reference bios. 1.325volts is my assumption as 1.300+.025 for the LLC fix.
> 
> I am now at my new overclock.
> 
> Card: Zotac AMP! GTX 780
> Core: 1385MHz +250
> Mem: 3649 +650
> Volts: 1.325
> temp: max I saw was 34c
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/crx3s/
> 
> I plan on at this point going to an SLI setup. I would go 780ti but then I would have to buy two cards all over again. Seems a better move for me to just go with two regular 780's. Unless I fall into some extra cash then I could slap this 780 in my HTPC.... Hmm.....
> 
> I would just like to add that this card seems like it has a lot left in it. I think I just need more volts as I can sit in windows with higher core and ram speeds but it will eventually lock up once part way through a valley bench run. The above settings were the highest stable but I wanted to see if I could go higher and the highest I got at 1.325v was a validation below.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vxr9f/
> 
> I am just not sure I am comfortable giving it more volts with the extreme benching bios. I feel the settings I have in this thread at the top are more than enough for 24/7 use.


Very good!








If you want to go higher you can try the Zawarudos Tool in my SIG, it allows you to go up to 1,4v!
IF the card is at 34C (where do you live, north pole? that card is outputting around 400W of power and its only 34C load!?!?!?)








it can handle things fine but its advisable to create in AB 2 profiles, 1 for your OC adventures with your stable OC and another for a stock everything so you can browse and watch a movie with low clocks and voltages and more importantly increases your cards life span not running high voltages all the time!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## sonarctica

I got 2 questions about 780:

1: Why can't the EVGA gtx 680 overclock any good? I have tried to overclock it to 106% power, +125 core and +100 on memory in precision X, but whenever i get to the third bench in 3dmark 11, the nvidia driver crashes..

What settings do you guys use for a 1.2ghz clock?

2: the 780 card performs just 5 fps less in dirt showdown when on stock, but in 3dmark 11 i loose 2000 points.. how come?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I got 2 questions about 780:
> 
> 1: Why can't the EVGA gtx 680 overclock any good? I have tried to overclock it to 106% power, +125 core and +100 on memory in precision X, but whenever i get to the third bench in 3dmark 11, the nvidia driver crashes..


Every card is different. My old reference GTX 680 could run at 1306 MHz. You could try a custom BIOS and set the vcore higher (try 1.200v)...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I got 2 questions about 780:
> 
> 1: Why can't the EVGA gtx 680 overclock any good? I have tried to overclock it to 106% power, +125 core and +100 on memory in precision X, but whenever i get to the third bench in 3dmark 11, the nvidia driver crashes..
> 
> What settings do you guys use for a 1.2ghz clock?
> 
> 2: the 780 card performs just 5 fps less in dirt showdown when on stock, but in 3dmark 11 i loose 2000 points.. how come?


My EVGA GTX 680 FTW do 1326 stock bios
And can do 1400+ with custom bios
It is the silicon lottery you can win or lose

Now for you 780 games and bench marks are 2
Deferent things in games 5-10 frames is pretty good
Do get from a overclock


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> My EVGA GTX 680 FTW do 1326 stock bios
> And can do 1400+ with custom bios
> It is the silicon lottery you can win or lose
> 
> Now for you 780 games and bench marks are 2
> Deferent things in games 5-10 frames is pretty good
> Do get from a overclock


Well, the 5 fps difference was with stock clock on the 680's and the 780.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Well, the 5 fps difference was with stock clock on the 680's and the 780.


Will it sounds like your 680s are down clicking for some resin
They should perform more than 5 frames better than a single 780


----------



## MNKyDeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go higher you can try the Zawarudos Tool in my SIG, it allows you to go up to 1,4v!
> IF the card is at 34C (where do you live, north pole? that card is outputting around 400W of power and its only 34C load!?!?!?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can handle things fine but its advisable to create in AB 2 profiles, 1 for your OC adventures with your stable OC and another for a stock everything so you can browse and watch a movie with low clocks and voltages and more importantly increases your cards life span not running high voltages all the time!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I live in Michigan. It has been cool lately and I only run the furnace at 65f and I think that is around 18.3c in my apartment for ambient temps. A pic for a bit more proof. I know it's only 1080p but I have two of them currently and they are 144Hz panels.
And yes I have created multiple profiles for when I am benching and playing games vs just idling, checking emails and browsing the web.
The card sits in my MD3 rig in my sig. It has a 480 Alphacool monsta rad in the bottom and a UT60 360 in the front. Air gets pulled in from the bottom and blows out the top. The front rad the air gets pulled in from the front then out the top. It's not the prettiest water cooled setup but it seems to work good.

I suggest opening in a new browser tab. When opening it in the picture window on this site it's to small to read anything on it. Oh, and thanks for the vbios Skynet. I would never have gotten this card this far overclocked without it.


----------



## skupples

MNKY, your scores will go up slightly if you disable the second monitor.


----------



## MNKyDeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MNKY, your scores will go up slightly if you disable the second monitor.


Yeah, I understand, but I need that second monitor and I was mostly using Valley as a stress test for stability to find the max clocks of my card. Not really benching per say. I just fired it up to mostly show my temps and settings. I am very happy with the results and the performance so far. I am only considering SLI as I want to hold 144fps with vsync on these monitors.

Lots of time I will watch netflix on one screen while playing games on the other. Or browsing and playing games. It varies, but I always play some game on one screen and do something else on the other to pass the time.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys the new Geforce Experience 1.7 brought Led Visualizer.

You can customize the Green led on the GPU.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> Yeah, I understand, but I need that second monitor and I was mostly using Valley as a stress test for stability to find the max clocks of my card. Not really benching per say. I just fired it up to mostly show my temps and settings. I am very happy with the results and the performance so far. I am only considering SLI as I want to hold 144fps with vsync on these monitors.
> 
> Lots of time I will watch netflix on one screen while playing games on the other. Or browsing and playing games. It varies, but I always play some game on one screen and do something else on the other to pass the time.


BF3 is a better stress test than Valley. Clocks I get in valley I think are stable are not in BF3 at all.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> Yeah, I understand, but I need that second monitor and I was mostly using Valley as a stress test for stability to find the max clocks of my card. Not really benching per say. I just fired it up to mostly show my temps and settings. I am very happy with the results and the performance so far. I am only considering SLI as I want to hold 144fps with vsync on these monitors.
> 
> Lots of time I will watch netflix on one screen while playing games on the other. Or browsing and playing games. It varies, but I always play some game on one screen and do something else on the other to pass the time.


If you are not a bencher you should be stress testing inside games. Cry3, Farcry 3, BF3... Anything with a three after it really...


----------



## anubis1127

Doom 3.


----------



## MNKyDeth

I have tested with Tera and Dark Souls thus far. I will get to some of the other games as I get more time. But, it was stable with no artifacting or locking up in those games.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> BF3 is a better stress test than Valley. Clocks I get in valley I think are stable are not in BF3 at all.


i think if you can run unigine heaven 4.0 for 30 mins you're stable in pretty much all games

i ran this here 1215/3500 @ 1.212 no LLC mod for 30min temps never broke 35c


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think if you can run unigine heaven 4.0 for 30 mins you're stable in pretty much all games
> 
> i ran this here 1215/3500 @ 1.212 no LLC mod for 30min temps never broke 35c


Nice what water cooling do you have and what temp is your room ?
My 780s 1267/3400 @ 1.212v idle @ 33c and load @ 45c
My room temp is 28c-30c
And I have
1 monsta 480 in push pull
1 Black Ice GTX 480 in push
1 UT60 240 in pull


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think if you can run unigine heaven 4.0 for 30 mins you're stable in pretty much all games


Until you load up far cry 3 and crashes your computer in two minutes.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Until you load up far cry 3 and crashes your computer in two minutes.


this, so much this this this this lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Nice what water cooling do you have and what temp is your room ?
> My 780s 1267/3400 @ 1.212v idle @ 33c and load @ 45c
> My room temp is 28c-30c
> And I have
> 1 monsta 480 in push pull
> 1 Black Ice GTX 480 in push
> 1 UT60 240 in pull


i had my window cracked so it was taking in cold air

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Until you load up far cry 3 and crashes your computer in two minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this, so much this this this this lol


that dont happen to me if im stable in heaven im stable in farcry 3


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> that dont happen to me if im stable in heaven im stable in farcry 3


ive passed hours of valley and heaven and any other bench i can throw at my cards, fc3 will crash me pretty fast lol


----------



## NRD

Does anyone know if Afterburner has a "k-boost" like setting? I'm having an unexpected issue of my GPU being too powerful







In BF3/4 unless I run most of the graphic settings at ultra or very close to it, my card will down clock from my OC of 1306Mhz sporadically. I've tried the usual NVCP tricks, ie "prefer maximum performance" is set, but it still likes decide on it's own that 1306Mhz isn't needed for what I'm doing. I'm currently using the TI bios, which I thought was supposed to eliminate boost. Anyone else experience anything similar? I'm gaming at 1920x1080 on a 100Hz Lightboost profile so everything bit of core clock is needed to keep the FPS above 100. It would be nice to get full OC clocks while running the game with a mix of ultra and high settings to keep the FPS locked over 100, but as I turn down graphic settings this also drops GPU usage which seems to cause the card to down clock.

Edit: Plus I have been looking for a reason to switch over to Skyn3t's bios, anyone experience this with his ACX bios?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i had my window cracked so it was taking in cold air
> 
> that dont happen to me if im stable in heaven im stable in farcry 3


Than your not pushing your card in valley or heaven
I can run the bench marks @ 1417 / 3804
But never get that clock game stable


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys the new Geforce Experience 1.7 brought Led Visualizer.
> 
> You can customize the Green led on the GPU.


Would love to see what this looks like even tho i no longer use my 780 shrouds....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRD*
> 
> Does anyone know if Afterburner has a "k-boost" like setting? I'm having an unexpected issue of my GPU being too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In BF3/4 unless I run most of the graphic settings at ultra or very close to it, my card will down clock from my OC of 1306Mhz sporadically. I've tried the usual NVCP tricks, ie "prefer maximum performance" is set, but it still likes decide on it's own that 1306Mhz isn't needed for what I'm doing. I'm currently using the TI bios, which I thought was supposed to eliminate boost. Anyone else experience anything similar? I'm gaming at 1920x1080 on a 100Hz Lightboost profile so everything bit of core clock is needed to keep the FPS above 100. It would be nice to get full OC clocks while running the game with a mix of ultra and high settings to keep the FPS locked over 100, but as I turn down graphic settings this also drops GPU usage which seems to cause the card to down clock.
> 
> Edit: Plus I have been looking for a reason to switch over to Skyn3t's bios, anyone experience this with his ACX bios?


Until you get rid of boost that will happen every time an application doesnt load the card properly, Yes it´s a good time to try out Skyn3t bios IMO!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## lilchronic

quick question
so when i use the voltage mod for 1.3v is my voltage always @ 1.3 even at idle?
because aida64 says its at 0,887v and AB has it @ 1.325v constantly
does the voltage go down when idle ???


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> quick question
> so when i use the voltage mod for 1.3v is my voltage always @ 1.3 even at idle?
> because aida64 says its at 0,887v and AB has it @ 1.325v constantly
> does the voltage go down when idle ???


Yes, this is the downside to the voltage mod. I would recommend using a non-mod 1.212V or lower setting for everyday purposes, and switch the profile to the 1.325V one when you want to play Battlefield 4 or something like that.


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> quick question
> so when i use the voltage mod for 1.3v is my voltage always @ 1.3 even at idle?
> because aida64 says its at 0,887v and AB has it @ 1.325v constantly
> does the voltage go down when idle ???


I have the same thing with my AIDA64 too :X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Yes, this is the downside to the voltage mod. I would recommend using a non-mod 1.212V or lower setting for everyday purposes, and switch the profile to the 1.325V one when you want to play Battlefield 4 or something like that.


What do you mean? Reflash the BIOS everytime? Or just undervolt with AB?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> I have the same thing with my AIDA64 too :X
> What do you mean? Reflash the BIOS everytime? Or just undervolt with AB?


*dont under volt* i put mine to 1.00v to idle and when i loaded a web page it crashed


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> I have the same thing with my AIDA64 too :X
> What do you mean? Reflash the BIOS everytime? Or just undervolt with AB?


No need to change your bios, simply do not use the voltage mod if you aren't trying to benchmark/game at maximal performance. The voltage mod locks your voltage to a specific value, if you want it to auto-undervolt when it isn't needed you have to use a target voltage of 1.212V or lower (without using the voltage mod).


----------



## BandonStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> No need to change your bios, simply do not use the voltage mod if you aren't trying to benchmark/game at maximal performance. The voltage mod locks your voltage to a specific value, if you want it to auto-undervolt when it isn't needed you have to use a target voltage of 1.212V or lower (without using the voltage mod).


Hmm Im not sure I understand, I'm on skynet's v3 BIOS. So voltage always stays high? Or am I doing something else that is making the voltage stay up ?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BandonStorm*
> 
> Hmm Im not sure I understand, I'm on skynet's v3 BIOS. So voltage always stays high? Or am I doing something else that is making the voltage stay up ?


Oh, I get what you are saying now. Trust what AB says, it is getting its voltage directly from the VRM, AIDA is wrong in this case.


----------



## theilya

I'm in the market for EVGA 780.

The price for Reference SC is $659
While the one with ACX cooler seems to be the same $659

The FTW edition is $669 (what does FTW even mean)?

The reference seems to be too expensive









I know non ref is better as a single card, but is it worth to pick up 2 ref if I'm going SLI as hot air is coming out the back instead of on top of the other card?


----------



## IronDoq

Howdy! Just stumbled on this thread after a couple months of being content, been a while since I've researched about my 780s. I've been running 1.21v for a while, but 1.3v+ is just too tempting.

Few questions.

Skynet or whomever it concerns, I tried doing the Afterburner softmod, but in cmd I can't get anything to work, it just gives me " " is not recognized as an internal or exnernal blah blah blah. What am I doing wrong? I have the version of afterburner first linked (best 14) in the OP installed and running.

Is it okay to do this with the 1.21v bios? Also, how do I know which card type I have, ri3 or ri4? My top card is an EVGA superclocked and the bottom is an ACX card.

Thanks, and sorry for so many questions, I don't have the time to go thread digging redface.gif


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> quick question
> so when i use the voltage mod for 1.3v is my voltage always @ 1.3 even at idle?
> because aida64 says its at 0,887v and AB has it @ 1.325v constantly
> does the voltage go down when idle ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Yes, this is the downside to the voltage mod. I would recommend using a non-mod 1.212V or lower setting for everyday purposes, and switch the profile to the 1.325V one when you want to play Battlefield 4 or something like that.


Exactly! Good one KarateF22!








@lilchronic: Remember that only AB can "see" the voltage that is being "written" in the NCP4206 voltage controller, all other programs including precisionx read the driver feed and its always inaccurate when using AB voltage mod!

Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Howdy! Just stumbled on this thread after a couple months of being content, been a while since I've researched about my 780s. I've been running 1.21v for a while, but 1.3v+ is just too tempting.
> 
> Few questions.
> 
> Skynet or whomever it concerns, I tried doing the Afterburner softmod, but in cmd I can't get anything to work, it just gives me " " is not recognized as an internal or exnernal blah blah blah. What am I doing wrong? I have the version of afterburner first linked (best 14) in the OP installed and running.
> 
> Is it okay to do this with the 1.21v bios? Also, how do I know which card type I have, ri3 or ri4? My top card is an EVGA superclocked and the bottom is an ACX card.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for so many questions, I don't have the time to go thread digging redface.gif


Big question: Are you running air cooling or water cooling (specifically, full card water cooling)? If you are air cooling, turn back now... you have a good chance of killing your card over 1.25V air cooling.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Big question: Are you running air cooling or water cooling (specifically, full card water cooling)? If you are air cooling, turn back now... you have a good chance of killing your card over 1.25V air cooling.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Howdy! Just stumbled on this thread after a couple months of being content, been a while since I've researched about my 780s. I've been running 1.21v for a while, but 1.3v+ is just too tempting.
> 
> Few questions.
> 
> Skynet or whomever it concerns, I tried doing the Afterburner softmod, but in cmd I can't get anything to work, it just gives me " " is not recognized as an internal or exnernal blah blah blah. What am I doing wrong? I have the version of afterburner first linked (best 14) in the OP installed and running.
> 
> Is it okay to do this with the 1.21v bios? Also, how do I know which card type I have, ri3 or ri4? My top card is an EVGA superclocked and the bottom is an ACX card.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for so many questions, I don't have the time to go thread digging redface.gif


Download from my SIG the small guide on the soft volt mod! Beware of voltages above 1,24v!
Have this in mind: If you do the LLC disable when setting in AB 1,212v + 0.025v = 1,24v(+-)
To quickly see what type of card you have download also from my SIG the Zawarudo´s tool, open it and click on " Check LLC status" the red button is for "ri3" or the blue button for "ri4" cards!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I'm in the market for EVGA 780.
> 
> The FTW edition is $669 (what does FTW even mean)? *F*OR *T*HE *W*IN


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I'm in the market for EVGA 780.
> 
> The price for Reference SC is $659
> While the one with ACX cooler seems to be the same $659
> 
> The FTW edition is $669 (what does FTW even mean)?
> 
> The reference seems to be too expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know non ref is better as a single card, but is it worth to pick up 2 ref if I'm going SLI as hot air is coming out the back instead of on top of the other card?


FTW=For The Win

It is basically already overclocked. I have a 660ti FTW in a second gaming rig. It is a beast! Runs ultra settings BF3 35-40 fps all day. If you dont ever want to OC your self then they are a good buy. If you plan on doing your own OC, get a reference card, slap a water block on it and start tweakin!


----------



## theilya

I plan to stay on air and OC as much as I can within acceptable temps/noise.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Download from my SIG the small guide on the soft volt mod! Beware of voltages above 1,24v!
> Have this in mind: If you do the LLC disable when setting in AB 1,212v + 0.025v = 1,24v(+-)
> To quickly see what type of card you have download also from my SIG the Zawarudo´s tool, open it and click on " Check LLC status" the red button is for "ri3" or the blue button for "ri4" cards!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks, got it all working, I can now change the slider all the way up to 1.3v. Only there's no graph monitoring the voltage! I have it enabled in the AB settings



But it's not allowing me to monitor it on the graph. Ideas?

Edit: Just saw this...



I have the boxes ticked, what gives?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Thanks, got it all working, I can now change the slider all the way up to 1.3v. Only there's no graph monitoring the voltage! I have it enabled in the AB settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not allowing me to monitor it on the graph. Ideas?
> 
> Edit: Just saw this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the boxes ticked, what gives?


Glad it's working... That screenshot show's the boxes are not ticked. Also, you need to enable "volt monitoring" & "voltage control" on the general tab. After that, make sure the check's are highlighted in the Monitoring tab.

Lilchron, your only option is to have an "auto" profile setup for 2d purposes. That should allow for proper downclocking.

My 670 FTW's were monster's. Of course, overclocked they beat stock 680's!!!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Glad it's working... That screenshot show's the boxes are not ticked. Also, you need to enable "volt monitoring" & "voltage control" on the general tab. After that, make sure the check's are highlighted in the Monitoring tab.
> *
> Lilchron, your only option is to have an "auto" profile setup for 2d purposes. That should allow for proper downclocking.*
> 
> My 670 FTW's were monster's. Of course, overclocked they beat stock 680's!!!!


how do i do that???


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how do i do that???


I believe it's a profile in which you set the voltage to auto. This will allow it to downclock as it's not being used. When you want to game/bench, switch it to the higher volts profile and game away.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> I believe it's a profile in which you set the voltage to auto. This will allow it to downclock as it's not being used. When you want to game/bench, switch it to the higher volts profile and game away.


but how?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> but how?


Okay!



See the voltage slider up top? Slide it to whatever volts you want for gaming use. Click apply. Now go down to the bottom and right click on the number profile you want to save it to. Now slide the voltage down to auto, as I have in the screenshot. Save. Left click on them to apply select the settings, then apply after that. Switch between at your leisure!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Okay!
> 
> 
> 
> See the voltage slider up top? Slide it to whatever volts you want for gaming use. Click apply. Now go down to the bottom and right click on the number profile you want to save it to. Now slide the voltage down to auto, as I have in the screenshot. Save. Left click on them to apply select the settings, then apply after that. Switch between at your leisure!


i thougt it will cause a bsod at auto


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasses*
> 
> Wanted to thank everyone who gave me suggestions on which card to get after Amazon credits me for the HOF. I'm going to try to hold out for the 780ti to see if it's going to be worth it.
> 
> Man is it going to suck till then as I'm having to use a HD5570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid November can't get here soon enough.


Same boat bro. I've been enjoying some low grav instagib in ut2k4 and am about to try out half life 2 on my HD 4600!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i thougt it will cause a bsod at auto


I have been using auto voltage for ever. Hasn't caused a bsod... WHAT WILL cause instant crash is setting voltage WAY too low, then trying to utilize the gpu. Even a youtube video can cause it to crash. I have not actually used the Zawa tool though. I have it all setup manually.

Edit:you should be able to achieve ~.888v & 324mhz.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Batman™: Arkham Origins Benchmark SLI 780's....


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Batman™: Arkham Origins Benchmark SLI 780's....


Where is the benchmark in that game? I didn't see it...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Add the word "benchmark" to the Target of your Batman Arkham Origins shortcut. Now it will be a shortcut to the benchmark. Settings must be set in game and the do this to use the benchmark....
Image from OCN member jason387









Got this from the guys here http://www.overclock.net/t/1434554/batman-arkham-origins/180


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Add the word "benchmark" to the Target of your Batman Arkham Origins shortcut. Now it will be a shortcut to the benchmark. Settings must be set in game and the do this to use the benchmark....
> Image from OCN member jason387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this from the guys here http://www.overclock.net/t/1434554/batman-arkham-origins/180


Okay , you sure SLI your is enabled? This is my single card...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

The cards take a beating with Physx....

What others are reporting....
Quote:


> I have the same problem. GPU1 is like 60-70% and GPU2 is like 90%+, that's with Vsync off too. I don't know what's causing it, using latest drivers.... It's the PhysX that's casing the GPU1 to be low


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> The cards take a beating with Physx....
> 
> What others are reporting....


Okay, I was about to say, I had Physx and everything on max during the benchmark. Yours was at 1080p correct? Did you try the Force Alternating Frames setting in the control panel, maybe that would help...


----------



## NRD

I switched over to Skyn3t's bios tonight from the TI ACX one I had put on it months ago and it does seem like it has helped with the downclocking when there is lower GPU usage. Before if the usage got below 60% or so it would clock down, but now I need to be in the sub 40% area before it will down clock. Thanks Skyn3t!


----------



## lilchronic

780 -1080p


780 + gtx 480 dedicated to physx -1080p


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Okay, I was about to say, I had Physx and everything on max during the benchmark. Yours was at 1080p correct? Did you try the Force Alternating Frames setting in the control panel, maybe that would help...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What settings are you using im using 8xMSAA and everything else is either on or on the highest settings....Also what clock settings im using just the stock settings on my cards....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780 -1080p
> 
> 
> 780 + gtx 480 dedicated to physx -1080p


Is this ultra with everything on....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Not sure if its OCN or my internet....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

edit


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

edit


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What settings are you using im using 8xMSAA and everything else is either on or on the highest settings....Also what clock settings im using just the stock settings on my cards....
> Is this ultra with everything on....


everything on ultra and TXAA


----------



## GhostDog99

Is there a way to use the benchmark
If you have the game from steam ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Is there a way to use the benchmark
> If you have the game from steam ?


Add the word "benchmark" to the Target of your Batman Arkham Origins shortcut


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> everything on ultra and TXAA


Could be because im running 8xMSAA which if i'm not wrong is alot more taxing....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437655/vc-nvidia-drops-prices-on-geforce-gtx-780-and-gtx-770-graphics-cards
Quote:


> NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 780 will receive a price cut over $100. I don't have any exact number yet, but this would suggest a price between $549 to $529 (to be confirmed).
> 
> NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 770 will now cost around $50 less, which would be around $359-349.


If anyone wants to go sli i think now would be a good time,glad i wasnt planning to sell my 780's for ti's i would be loosing money,not to mention selling them for even less than the price drop prices because they are used....


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Add the word "benchmark" to the Target of your Batman Arkham Origins shortcut


whan i do a shotcut from steam i dont get that i get this

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/CINEBENCH1153930k52GHZ1495-1.jpg.html


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> whan i do a shotcut from steam i dont get that i get this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/CINEBENCH1153930k52GHZ1495-1.jpg.html


You need to add the work (benchmark) so it will be (Batman Arkham Origins benchmark)....You need to go to the shortcut then properties then shortcut then add the work benchmark....



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tiger S.

331.65 WHQL driver is out, I'm sure someone will start a new thread.
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/download_geforce_331_65_whql_driver.html


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> 331.65 WHQL driver is out, I'm sure someone will start a new thread.
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/download_geforce_331_65_whql_driver.html


yes i know what i need to do
but what im saying is that whan i do shortcut then properties after that i dont get the shortcut tab
so i can add benchmark


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OHHHH i see what you mean i myself had that problem,if i remember correctly i went to my steam folder/steam apps/common/batman origin/single player/binaries/win 32 and copied and paste my batman origin shortcut looking thingy from win32 folder onto the desktop then went into properties thru that....


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OHHHH i see what you mean i myself had that problem,if i remember correctly i went to my steam folder and copied and paste my batman origin shortcut looking thingy from win32 folder onto the desktop then went into properties thru that....


I see I will try that and see if it works
Thanks


----------



## GhostDog99

ok got the shortcut tab
but i get a erorr

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/CINEBENCH1153930k51GHZ1465.jpg.html


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Try Use benchmark without quotation marks....


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Try Use benchmark without quotation marks....


tryed that still same thing


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> tryed that still same thing


Just ask the guys in this thread,hopefully they can help you out....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434554/batman-arkham-origins/170


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ok got the shortcut tab
> but i get a erorr
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/CINEBENCH1153930k51GHZ1465.jpg.html


You need to leave a space between the benchmark and the shortcut link like thisi dont have Batman installed but its the same mechanics so ill use amnesia´s shortcut)

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Frictional Games\Amnesia A Machine for Pigs\Launcher.exe" benchmark

Or copy/paste this into the target field:

*"E:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\commom\Batman Arkham Origins\SinglePlayer\Binaries\Win32\BatmanOrigins.exe" benchmark*

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> tryed that still same thing


benchmark outside the quotes with a space


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need to leave a space between the benchmark and the shortcut link like thisi dont have Batman installed but its the same mechanics so ill use amnesia´s shortcut)
> 
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Frictional Games\Amnesia A Machine for Pigs\Launcher.exe" benchmark
> 
> Or copy/paste this into the target field:
> 
> *"E:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\commom\Batman Arkham Origins\SinglePlayer\Binaries\Win32\BatmanOrigins.exe" benchmark*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


i have did that too
i did

1. BatmanOrigins.exe" benchmark
2.BatmanOrigins.exe" benchmark"
3BatmanOrigins.exe"benchmark
4.BatmanOrigins.exe"benchmark"
5.BatmanOrigins benchmark.exe"
and more all give me the same erorr

and i did post there but still no answer


----------



## GhostDog99

ok got it too work

i deleted the shotcut and did a new shortcut and it works now

thanks for the help guys


----------



## valkeriefire

*Guru 3D just announced a 780 price drop and the 780Ti price. $499 for the 780 and $699 for the Ti.
*
Release date is Nov. 7th.

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/geforce_gtx_780_ti_available_november_7th_for_699_lower_780_price.html

I don't know if it's legit, but Guru is quality site and those numbers sound reasonable.

I'll definitely be calling evga about step up.
Quote:


> NVIDIA just let us know that the announced GeForce GTX 780 Ti will be available November 7th for $699. Other then that little is know about the product as specifications have not yet been shared. More news though as the new suggested e-tail price for GTX 780 is $499 and GTX 770 is $329. You can see that competition always drives down price, thanks toe the AMD R9-290 release for that.
> 
> GTX 780 Ti will also be a part of the NVIDIA The Way It's Meant To Be Played 'Pirates, Heroes and Spies' game promotion:
> 
> Purchase a GTX 780 Ti/780/770 and receive a free copy of Batman: Arkham Origins, Splinter Cell: Blacklist and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag.
> Purchase a GTX 760/660 and receive Splinter Cell: Blacklist and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag.
> 
> [\quote]


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> *Guru 3D just announced a 780 price drop and the 780Ti price. $499 for the 780 and $699 for the Ti.
> *


If $499 is really the new price for the 780, I may get a better mobo and SLI again.







Dual 780's at 1150 MHz would be pretty nice.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If $499 is really the new price for the 780, I may get a better mobo and SLI again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual 780's at 1150 MHz would be pretty nice.


QFT
My thoughts exactly, just w/o the mobo part


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah I will get a 2nd 780 for sure.

Will probably import from USA.

780 SLI and 780 SLI should be similar setups... And 780 SLI should be more than enough for 1440p gaming for a while I guess.


----------



## The EX1

I'll pick up another 780 for SLi and enjoy the three games that come with it too.


----------



## skyn3t

Here just confirm a bit more. A huge price drop.

http://m.hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/61677-nvidia-takes-axe-geforce-gtx-780-gtx-770-pricing/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ok got it too work
> 
> i deleted the shotcut and did a new shortcut and it works now
> 
> thanks for the help guys


Would like to add this and for anyone else thats having problem. You can add the benchmark directly on steam and dont need to mess with anything.

Right click the game - Properties - Set launch options - type in benchmark - click on and click play. Simple and easy


----------



## Clexzor

Question I got a 780 from frys not long ago can I return it soon as the price cut hits and just rebuy it lol?? and get my 150 back? towards another 780







??

price cut supposed to hit 29th


----------



## Koniakki

DP


----------



## Koniakki

WOW!!!!! THE 780 WENT DOWN 100-120EUROS IN THE EU!! Nvidia did a price cut!! Unbelievable!









I *never* thought I would say this, but I'M SO GLAD my 780 was fried! It was fate to get the 780Ti! lol!!!


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Question I got a 780 from frys not long ago can I return it soon as the price cut hits and just rebuy it lol?? and get my 150 back? towards another 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> price cut supposed to hit 29th


Restocking fee is like 15% right?


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> Restocking fee is like 15% right?


naw frys doesn't charge restock fee I return cpus there without any issue

ha ya ill just wait and do a price match with them and then they'll credit me back 150 not bad for some not worth hassle but im unemployed right now so 150 is somtin ha


----------



## theilya

Gents with only 1 780 what FPS did you on bf3/bf4 ultra settings @ 1440?


----------



## Clexzor

I average with a 4770k at 4.9 and 2933 ram around 105 or so and dips to around 80 with no AA and no vsync but I use 96hz vsync now and maintain that for most part

btw 780 is at 1300mhz


----------



## bond32

At the time of bf4 beta my 4770k was stock, 8 gig ram at 2400, and stock 780 lightning I never saw framerate drop where I could tell a difference. Ran at 1440p all ultra settings. I never even thought to look at my framerate.


----------



## iARDAs

500 US dollars. Man that would be amazing.

I can not get a 780 before January if I am to import from USA.

If the price drop in Turkey happens as well, than I might just grab one from here.

Do you guys think 3570k will bottleneck it? I have it OCed to 4.2.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 500 US dollars. Man that would be amazing.
> 
> I can not get a 780 before January if I am to import from USA.
> 
> If the price drop in Turkey happens as well, than I might just grab one from here.
> 
> *Do you guys think 3570k will bottleneck it? I have it OCed to 4.2.*


Definitely not.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 500 US dollars. Man that would be amazing.
> 
> I can not get a 780 before January if I am to import from USA.
> 
> If the price drop in Turkey happens as well, than I might just grab one from here.
> 
> Do you guys think 3570k will bottleneck it? I have it OCed to 4.2.


are you going to sell the baby like we have been saying this entire time?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Definitely not.


Great to hear it as your setup is similar to mine  Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you going to sell the baby like we have been saying this entire time?


Hahaha... No I didn't have to... Maybe for 3way SLI though


----------



## Koniakki




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*


+rep....


----------



## DOOOLY

Well i just got 2 780 for 509$ each at a local store they price matched Newegg.ca plus gave me a discount









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917


----------



## sWaY20

Ok normally I'm not upset over price drops, I'm into something that changes daily....BUT I'm seriously irritated. I just got the classy late last week and spent over 700$. Is there's a way to return it and make up that difference since its now almost 150$ cheaper? I got it directly from evga.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## sWaY20

I'm am looking at the bright side, I'll be able to sli quicker now.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Well i just got 2 780 for 509$ each at a local store they price matched Newegg.ca plus gave me a discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917


You... You.... You lucky guy....









Guys is the $700 780Ti launch price really that much? How much will be in EU then? Around 600-650euros?

Someone please answer this. Even if is just estimating/assuming.


----------



## lacrossewacker

*780 Classified $580 Newegg*


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> *780 Classified $580 Newegg*


Not bad, but I think I'll wait for $499 pricing and pick up a second reference card for SLI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> You... You.... You lucky guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys is the $700 780Ti launch price really that much? How much will be in EU then? Around 600-650euros?
> 
> Someone please answer this. Even if is just estimating/assuming.


It depends on the country really, in my country because of taxes its $=€, whatever the price is in U.S. its the same here but in euros!
If the 780Ti will be 699$ you can expect prices here to be 699€ = 963$... Complete rip off...
And sometimes its *even more* expensive here...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Bridden

Seriously, I just bought mine a couple of days before the price drop was announced. I started praying I would have some minor problem with it, like the high pitch rattle that many of the ACX owners are experiencing.
Now that I see the price drop... YAY! I HAVE THE IRRITATING RATTLE!
Anyone know if EVGA would do a full refund if I've already activated the games?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Seriously, I just bought mine a couple of days before the price drop was announced. I started praying I would have some minor problem with it, like the high pitch rattle that many of the ACX owners are experiencing.
> Now that I see the price drop... YAY! I HAVE THE IRRITATING RATTLE!
> Anyone know if EVGA would do a full refund if I've already activated the games?


Once you activate the game/s just like any software that you open you own it. Exchange only.


----------



## Manac0r

Jut ordered a Gigabyte 780, I have a Rampage III extreme edition. Does it matter what PCI E slots I use? For flow purposes I want to use two and four. Would that be ok? could I use 2 and 3 then i dont have to move my soudcard.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It depends on the country really, in my country because of taxes its $=€, whatever the price is in U.S. its the same here but in euros!
> If the 780Ti will be 699$ you can expect prices here to be 699€ = 963$... Complete rip off...
> And sometimes its *even more* expensive here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Well then after I get my refund for my dead 780 Jetstream I will "upgrade" my self to a 780 Super Jetstream version this time and be done with it.









I found another one.. This must be from an 290X owner judging from the red t-shirt, after getting BSOD from those bad mem OC's I been reading around.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well then after I get my refund for my dead 780 Jetstream I will "upgrade" my self to a 780 Super Jetstream version this time and be done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found another one.. This must be from an 290X owner judging from the red t-shirt, after getting BSOD from those bad mem OC's I been reading around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O]


Not sure how the BSOD would still be up if the PC isn't even connected


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Seriously, I just bought mine a couple of days before the price drop was announced. I started praying I would have some minor problem with it, like the high pitch rattle that many of the ACX owners are experiencing.
> Now that I see the price drop... YAY! I HAVE THE IRRITATING RATTLE!
> Anyone know if EVGA would do a full refund if I've already activated the games?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you activate the game/s just like any software that you open you own it. Exchange only.
Click to expand...

Actually, I just called them. They would just subtract 50$ from the refund. 65$ If you activated both of them.
And a 15% restocking fee, even if it was a RMA due to issues.

So, in all, it wouldn't be worth it to RMA, get my money back, then get the new card. Eh, I'm not even mad. I was happy with my card before this news, I shouldn't be unhappy with it now.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Eh, I'm not even mad. I was happy with my card before this news, I shouldn't be unhappy with it now.


Wise words...


----------



## szeged

No reason to be mad about your 780s, they were excellent cards before and they are still now, just be glad others can join the 780 club for cheap







now if only they would drop prices on titans lol...after i sell one of mine of course lol.


----------



## theilya

how come 780 with ACX cooler are cheaper than ref?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how come 780 with ACX cooler are cheaper than ref?


they probably are cheaper to make, but perform better than reference cards, in single card set ups. Reference style blower cards are made from mostly metal, so probably cost a bit more, and perform better in 2/3 way sli.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they probably are cheaper to make, but perform better than reference cards, in single card set ups. Reference style blower cards are made from mostly metal, so probably cost a bit more, and perform better in 2/3 way sli.


So if I were buying 2 for SLI and I plan on staying on air you would recommend 2 ref cards?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> So if I were buying 2 for SLI and I plan on staying on air you would recommend 2 ref cards?


absolutely go with reference cards if staying on air and going two way sli.

if you went with the ACX cooler, the bottom card would dump heat all over the top card causing the top card to be a good 10c higher in temp than the bottom. unless you have case airflow of the gods.


----------



## skupples

Sooo is the 2496core 3gb a confirmation then? Or is it 3gb 2680core?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> absolutely go with reference cards if staying on air and going two way sli.
> 
> if you went with the ACX cooler, the bottom card would dump heat all over the top card causing the top card to be a good 10c higher in temp than the bottom. unless you have case airflow of the gods.


yeah, that pretty much the situation with my soon to be returned 2x 280x.

Top card gets to 80c while bottom one stays at 65-70 and my airflow is very good.


----------



## Leader

Does anyone have two GTX 780 ACX cards in SLI, if you do what are the temperatures and how noisy those coolers get.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I got a new MSI Gaming edition as prices have dropped like €100 in a day here.

Clocks MUCH better then my old reference using the ACX BIOS (Dual-Fan).

I did however observed quite a lot of vdroop, a lot more actually then my reference card, at 1.300v. This one did 1.238-1.244v loaded. My reference ~1.27v loaded..

So, I applied the LLC hack and went to test what voltage it loaded at then using Valley 1.0 Extreme HD in Window mode so I can overlay MSI AB. 1.294v. Aka perfect. Well, ran that for a few minutes at 100% fanspeed (temp of ~60c) when my entire PC just shut down instantly and rebooted a couple of seconds later.

What was that.. Did my PSU fail to deliver the power or did the VRM's overheat on the card or whatever..

I doubt it's my PSU as it can run my reference just fine at 1.312v with LLC mod and all plus with the 340w power limit on the cards BIOS it should easily handle the card... (Power was hitting ~95%)


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Does anyone have two GTX 780 ACX cards in SLI, if you do what are the temperatures and how noisy those coolers get.


Yes, I was running two ACX cards in SLI until I put them under water. Temps and noise were actually not bad. The top card rarely went over 70 degrees, and the bottom card was significantly lower. This was with the fans running around 60%, so noise levels were acceptable. However, you will need good case airflow. This was in a Phantom 410 with fans on the side and bottom, as well a front, top and rear.


----------



## Koniakki

/offtopic: Hurrayyy! We are on page 1212 like our unlocked voltages(1.212V)!


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> Yes, I was running two ACX cards in SLI until I put them under water. Temps and noise were actually not bad. The top card rarely went over 70 degrees, and the bottom card was significantly lower. This was with the fans running around 60%, so noise levels were acceptable. However, you will need good case airflow. This was in a Phantom 410 with fans on the side and bottom, as well a front, top and rear.


Thanks, i'm considering two 780 classifieds in sli, i have Sabertooth Z87 motherboard so there will be some space between the PCI-E lanes but then again i have Define R4 case so airflow is so-so


----------



## untitled

If I bought the EVGA ACX 780, that would SLI fine with the HOF right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> /offtopic: Hurrayyy! We are on page 1212 like our unlocked voltages(1.212V)!


You know you can choose the amount of posts (10 -100) per page right? So most people might have different page numbers, you have 10 posts per page, i have 20!


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Thanks, i'm considering two 780 classifieds in sli, i have Sabertooth Z87 motherboard so there will be some space between the PCI-E lanes but then again i have Define R4 case so airflow is so-so


In that case reference cards might be a better choice, although I'd bet they would be significantly louder.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You know you can choose the amount of posts (10 -100) per page right? So most people might have different page numbers, you have 10 posts per page, i have 20!


always 100







makes it 10 times easier to find posts and follow multiple conversations


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> In that case reference cards might be a better choice, although I'd bet they would be significantly louder.


Yeah...tough decision man


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> always 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes it 10 times easier to find posts and follow multiple conversations


Yap, you´re right! Just changed mine to 100!


----------



## untitled

I'm having an internal battle about buying another card for SLI. One side of me is like "499$? You can buy that RIGHT NOW, and have ALL the frames!







" and the other side of me is like "You only have a 1080P monitor, and the card you already have gets pretty close to 120hz in all games anyways, so you really won't notice a difference. Save your money, don't be greedy."

I wonder which side will win.... decisions, decisions....


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Yeah...tough decision man


I'm debating on 780ti classified vs 2x 780 ref....

not much of a price difference anyway

2x 780=$1000
flip 6 games for ~$20 each or so
=$900

780ti = probably $750
flip the games
=$700


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm having an internal battle about buying another card for SLI. One side of me is like "499$? You can buy that RIGHT NOW, and have ALL the frames!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " and the other side of me is like "You only have a 1080P monitor, and the card you already have gets pretty close to 120hz in all games anyways, so you really won't notice a difference. Save your money, don't be greedy."
> 
> I wonder which side will win.... decisions, decisions....


for 1080 that would be a huge overkill imo

1440 on the otherhand.............


----------



## Imprezzion

I really like my new MSI Gaming GTX780..

Much more quiet then my reference GTX780.

On 1.300v in MSI AB (~1.238v load without LLC hack) it seems to be stable at 1306Mhz which is quite a lot better then my reference. Which can't actually run 1.300v anyways due to overheating..


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> for 1080 that would be a huge overkill imo
> 
> 1440 on the otherhand.............


Well, it is a 120hz monitor, so it's not a HUGE overkill. Just a decent amount of overkill.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You know you can choose the amount of posts (10 -100) per page right? So most people might have different page numbers, you have 10 posts per page, i have 20!


lol! I manage to FAIL my self! lol!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, you´re right! Just changed mine to 100!


Done here too.









*P.S:* Wowhaaa, holly scrolly!!!


----------



## ScottyP

I am a huge newb when it comes to overclocking anything. What's a good starting point OC for a reference 780?

Also, when OCing in Precision X how does the it affect the boost clock, etc? If I say +50 to GPU clock, does that just add +50 to base and boost both?


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well, it is a 120hz monitor, so it's not a HUGE overkill. Just a decent amount of overkill.


I also have a 120hz 1080p monitor with 780 sli. For most games it is overkill but for a few - and mostly the new ones you want to play - it is not enough. For COD, CS:GO, Starcraft II and others you get 200-300 fps so massive overkill. But for Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, BF3, BF4, Metro LL and other newer titles you are lucky to get close to 100fps or even over 60fps in some games (eg Crysis 3, Far Cry 3) even with two 780s overclocked to 1150mhz..


----------



## Triglet

So, everyone here likes the $499 EVGA w/ACX? Is the classy really worth it for $80 more? I want to OC it, but $80 seems like a lot.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You know you can choose the amount of posts (10 -100) per page right? So most people might have different page numbers, you have 10 posts per page, i have 20!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> always 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes it 10 times easier to find posts and follow multiple conversations


I go with 50 posts per page, makes it a bit quicker when searching for a particular post.

A naked pic of my newer 780 Lightning, one of the few that has Samsung memory. Kinda hard to read it, my photo skills suck a bit & it was previously covered in grease (I'll have to use soap & hot water next time, just wiped it down for a waterblock)...


----------



## malmental

With these price drops....
Time for contemplation on what to do begins...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well, it is a 120hz monitor, so it's not a HUGE overkill. Just a decent amount of overkill.


It seems like a good amount of overkill... You have to be making sacrifices to run @ a stead 100-120FPS.... A second unit could eliminate pretty much all of those sacrifices. It's really starting to sound like 780Ti is going to be a DP'less Titan rebrand.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm having an internal battle about buying another card for SLI. One side of me is like "499$? You can buy that RIGHT NOW, and have ALL the frames!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " and the other side of me is like "You only have a 1080P monitor, and the card you already have gets pretty close to 120hz in all games anyways, so you really won't notice a difference. Save your money, don't be greedy."
> 
> I wonder which side will win.... decisions, decisions....


Similar rig similar situation....then again I don't really have another 499 to drop right now. Maybe after holidays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well, it is a 120hz monitor, so it's not a HUGE overkill. Just a decent amount of overkill.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It seems like a good amount of overkill... You have to be making sacrifices to run @ a stead 100-120FPS.... A second unit could eliminate pretty much all of those sacrifices. It's really starting to sound like 780Ti is going to be a DP'less Titan rebrand.


Gotta agree....if you want lightboost anything to keep the minimum framerate as high as possible. I didn't bother with beta(BF4) so I really have no idea what kind of performance I will get. That said, the whole reason I got my monitor was to use lightboost so if that means a second card....so be it.


----------



## caenlen

My MSI Twinfrozr has coil whine. i isolated the sounds in my pc, and even just idle, my 780 will go on/off coil whine... ITS NOT THE PSU I checked twice during isolation, I know 100% its my 780.

its very annoying its not super loud but just loud enough to annoy u, when gaming it can get quite loud... temps are fine... 60 celsius...

anything I can do to fix this? a full water block? i'm willing to do anything its driving me insane.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> My MSI Twinfrozr has coil whine. i isolated the sounds in my pc, and even just idle, my 780 will go on/off coil whine... ITS NOT THE PSU I checked twice during isolation, I know 100% its my 780.
> 
> its very annoying its not super loud but just loud enough to annoy u, when gaming it can get quite loud... temps are fine... 60 celsius...
> 
> anything I can do to fix this? a full water block? i'm willing to do anything its driving me insane.


If you got it from EVGA they will likely swap it out for you, with a warning that you may get another one with the same "issue"

When you say it's not the PSU, you know because of isolation... Do you mean that you tried a different unit? While it's annoying, it's rarely a sign of problems.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you got it from EVGA they will likely swap it out for you, with a warning that you may get another one with the same "issue"
> 
> When you say it's not the PSU, you know because of isolation... Do you mean that you tried a different unit? While it's annoying, it's rarely a sign of problems.


no I literally put my ear right next to the gpu and psu when the noise was being made and it was very audible next to the gpu not the psu.

is it possible a psu would still fix it? that way the electricity is delivered or something?

not evga, i said its msi twin frozr 780 lol xD


----------



## untitled

Ahhh.... Dat 780 lightning. Might pull the trigger on that soon. I need to see how the temps for the HOF are first when I put it on the second PCI slot before I get it though. Since it's a 2 1/2 cooler, it might not get as much air as it needs...

There shouldn't be issue with the SLI is there? Newegg has a no return policy on them, and I don't want to buy one and find out it can't sli. :/


----------



## szeged

i doubt switching the psu would do anything, i have one titan with slight coil whine, and i move my titans from rig to rig to test different things, this one titan has had the coil whine on multiple rigs, while the others are silent.


----------



## Koniakki

Why the hell do I'm looking to buy two 770 for [email protected]?!?









So some reason I have been thinking almost all day about going 770 SLI instead of 1 780..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> no I literally put my ear right next to the gpu and psu when the noise was being made and it was very audible next to the gpu not the psu.
> 
> is it possible a psu would still fix it? that way the electricity is delivered or something?
> 
> not evga, i said its msi twin frozr 780 lol xD


derp, yes you did! It's possible, if it's an extremely low quality PSU, but unlikely. Coil Whine is par for the course.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> derp, yes you did! It's possible, if it's an extremely low quality PSU, but unlikely. Coil Whine is par for the course.


I get coil whine from my GPU & PSU at around 1500Mhz and 1.5v


----------



## MNKyDeth

Afterburner with the rev 3 bios and LLC mod allows for upto 1.325v. What is required to go beyond the 1.325v ceiling?

I don't think I will but I am curious as to what is needed.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> Afterburner with the rev 3 bios and LLC mod allows for upto 1.325v. What is required to go beyond the 1.325v ceiling?
> 
> I don't think I will but I am curious as to what is needed.


Just water cooling (with active VRM contact) and technically if you have the balls the ceiling is 1.6v









Btw updated my voltage tool for beta 16 (in my sig)


----------



## MNKyDeth

Understood but how do you make Afterburner go above the 1.325 volts? How do I set a higher voltage?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> Understood but how do you make Afterburner go above the 1.325 volts? How do I set a higher voltage?


click the link in my signature to have your mind blown.


----------



## KarateF22

Don't exceed 1.4V unless you are ready to potentially deal with a dead card. Exceeding 1.5V should not be done unless you are an expert with exotic cooling (liquid nitrogen, dry ice, etc).


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Don't exceed 1.4V unless you are ready to potentially deal with a dead card. *Exceeding 1.5V should not be done unless you are an expert with exotic cooling (liquid nitrogen, dry ice, etc).*


Or me lol.

This post is a good post, listen to his advice.


----------



## caenlen

new drivers today dropped my firestrike score again... by another 300 points. just like last drivers, thats about 500 points total now... nvidia... gpu usage 99% everything else looks solid... go back to 331.40 beta drivers and boom my score is back up again :/


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> new drivers today dropped my firestrike score again... by another 300 points. just like last drivers, thats about 500 points total now... *** nvidia... gpu usage 99% everything else looks solid... go back to 331.40 beta drivers and boom my score is back up again :/


Is that with Shadow Play turned on or off? Would be interesting to see what impact it actually has on GPU performance whilst benching.


----------



## MNKyDeth

Understood thanks. I have the LLC and voltage tool for the beta 14 AB. I mostly wanted to see how much of a difference 1.35v would make over the 1.325 as I am happy with my current overclock.

But I also wouldn't mind trying to make my gpu temp a little closer to 40c.
Just need to get home from work now to test it. I bought Metro: LL to give myself something new to play that is a bit more stressfull than the games I was playing. My current OC seems to be holding just fine and I have not seen my temps go over 34c in benching or in game yet.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Is that with Shadow Play turned on or off? Would be interesting to see what impact it actually has on GPU performance whilst benching.


i only install graphics driver and physx only, nothing else.


----------



## caenlen

double post - lag >.>


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> Understood thanks. I have the LLC and voltage tool for the beta 14 AB. I mostly wanted to see how much of a difference 1.35v would make over the 1.325 as I am happy with my current overclock.
> 
> But I also wouldn't mind trying to make my gpu temp a little closer to 40c.
> Just need to get home from work now to test it. I bought Metro: LL to give myself something new to play that is a bit more stressfull than the games I was playing. My current OC seems to be holding just fine and I have not seen my temps go over 34c in benching or in game yet.


i've found that I get around 50-80MHz per 0.025v depends really as the amount of voltage to clock speed is pretty much exponential.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i only install graphics driver and physx only, nothing else.


Ah right, you might want to try it, it's a nice feature


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> i've found that I get around 50-80MHz per 0.025v depends really as the amount of voltage to clock speed is pretty much exponential.
> Ah right, you might want to try it, it's a nice feature


i can't have geforce experience installed, im using 120hz 1440p. and toastyx says not to install gefroce experience which is req'd for shadowplay i think. plus i dont record in-game no one to share with so what do i care... i have no friends since college thats why im on here


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> click the link in my signature to have your mind blown.


Or your VRM's....







I'm too squishy to go past 1.25 (+ 0%LLC) Though, I may go higher in the rebuild if the two 480's & slim 360 can keep them cooler than my current tower w/ two titans cooled by a 240monsta & 360 slim.


----------



## szeged

only titan im scared to go past 1.3v on is the one i had to rma, im worried that it was an rma stock card due to having a bad vrm or something, dont want it to blow. all my other "new" cards though, 1.4v or bust.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i can't have geforce experience installed, im using 120hz 1440p. and toastyx says not to install gefroce experience which is req'd for shadowplay i think. plus i dont record in-game no one to share with so what do i care... i have no friends since college thats why im on here


Hey man if you wanna game and stuff add me on steam: detonatorloki
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Or your VRM's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too squishy to go past 1.25 (+ 0%LLC) Though, I may go higher in the rebuild if the two 480's & slim 360 can keep them cooler than my current tower w/ two titans cooled by a 240monsta & 360 slim.


I'm yet to see anyone fry their VRMs on watercooling. I've been running 1.4v since August and my GPU is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> only titan im scared to go past 1.3v on is the one i had to rma, im worried that it was an rma stock card due to having a bad vrm or something, dont want it to blow. all my other "new" cards though, 1.4v or bust.


I'm actually trying to kill my card faster to justify buying a classy. Needless to say this thing is a tank and wont die


----------



## caenlen

my msi 780 does not have coil whine it was my sound card vibrating from the case, i put a q-tip cotton end inbetween the case and sound card boom sound goes away, i thought it was more a rattling then a coil whine but i wasnt sure lmao...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I'm actually trying to kill my card faster to justify buying a classy. Needless to say this thing is a tank and wont die


Lol Im trying to do the same just to step into a 780! Even at 1515mhz on my 770 its SOoooo far away from a normal oc 780 lol


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol Im trying to do the same just to step into a 780! Even at 1515mhz on my 770 its SOoooo far away from a normal oc 780 lol


Crank it to 1.6v and pour some water on that puppy haha. That's literally all i think can kill a well made Nvidia card.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Crank it to 1.6v and pour some water on that puppy haha. That's literally all i think can kill a well made Nvidia card.


It starts to throttle even on a modded bios at 1.49v







I have been gaming at 1463mhz 1.395v for 2 months and still going lol Very happy about the price drop, I think after the holidays I will be going for a 780. Was thinking about 770 sli but im only on a 120hz 1080p and dont really wanna give up my sound card since im on an matx build.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> It starts to throttle even on a modded bios at 1.49v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been gaming at 1463mhz 1.395v for 2 months and still going lol Very happy about the price drop, I think after the holidays I will be going for a 780. Was thinking about 770 sli but im only on a 120hz 1080p and dont really wanna give up my sound card since im on an matx build.


You can't go wrong with a 780. I'd recommend splashing out that bit extra for a classified. they are unbelievably fast. In a lot of cases they are even faster than a Titan. I'm running an matx myself, the way i got around that issue was getting an external DAC i plug in through the onboard optical port.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> You can't go wrong with a 780. I'd recommend splashing out that bit extra for a classified. they are unbelievably fast. In a lot of cases they are even faster than a Titan. I'm running an matx myself, the way i got around that issue was getting an external DAC i plug in through the onboard optical port.


How has the asus 780 held up? Im partial to them especially for the easy hotwire volt mod....but I see you guys are getting extra voltage through software? its likely to be either evga or asus for me.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How has the asus 780 held up? Im partial to them especially for the easy hotwire volt mod....but I see you guys are getting extra voltage through software? its likely to be either evga or asus for me.


I have a Zotac mate. Tbh for reference cards they are all the same. I always buy the cheapest reference card because once you remove it from the box it is exactly the same as any other manufacturers card. this is why I've never understood when people buy factory OC cards. They are always a waste of money, the only thing I'd pay extra for is higher quality binned cards or beefier power delivery like on the classy and lightning.


----------



## c0ld

Probably gonna be joining the club soon, with the price drop to $500. Or thinking of going with the 780Ti.


----------



## bond32

I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to wait on the 780 ti... Returned my lightning seeing how it was tough to swallow having paid $220 more than newegg's price 20 days ago. I saw that evga 780 on amazon for $349 before it sold out so quick, if that appears again might jump on 2 of those. Otherwise, what do you guys think, wait on the 780 ti or get a 780 and a nice block?


----------



## MNKyDeth

Zawarudo, when I use the program for beta 14 AB and click apply voltage it says MSI afterburner isn't open.

When I open AB and click the apply button it says failed to open msiafterburner.

Gonna try the one for beta 15 and 16 in your sig and install the newer beta of AB to see if it makes any difference.

Edit:
Ok, I herped and derped on that one. I didn't start your voltage tool as admin. Not sure I like beta 16 compared to beta 14 of AB. I set 1350 in the tool and adjusted a setting in AB then hit apply and the voltage never increased. Also, beta 16 only allows me to adjust voltage in a +/- 100mv where as in beta 14 I can specific control of the voltage value.
I may have to go back to beta 14 if the voltage values don't adjust under beta 16.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to wait on the 780 ti... Returned my lightning seeing how it was tough to swallow having paid $220 more than newegg's price 20 days ago. I saw that evga 780 on amazon for $349 before it sold out so quick, if that appears again might jump on 2 of those. Otherwise, what do you guys think, wait on the 780 ti or get a 780 and a nice block?


I would get a classy with a water block tbh. They were included in the price drop and OC'ed are pretty much the fasted GPU you can get. I don't think the TI will touch it when it's OC'ed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> Zawarudo, when I use the program for beta 14 AB and click apply voltage it says MSI afterburner isn't open.
> 
> When I open AB and click the apply button it says failed to open msiafterburner.
> 
> Gonna try the one for beta 15 and 16 in your sig and install the newer beta of AB to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok, I herped and derped on that one. I didn't start your voltage tool as admin. Not sure I like beta 16 compared to beta 14 of AB. I set 1350 in the tool and adjusted a setting in AB then hit apply and the voltage never increased. Also, beta 16 only allows me to adjust voltage in a +/- 100mv where as in beta 14 I can specific control of the voltage value.
> I may have to go back to beta 14 if the voltage values don't adjust under beta 16.


Beta 16 is working for me, not sure about the issue you're having mate as mine is working exactly as 15 and 14 did. Anyone else using my tool with this issue? PM me and we'll sort it out.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I have a Zotac mate. Tbh for reference cards they are all the same. I always buy the cheapest reference card because once you remove it from the box it is exactly the same as any other manufacturers card. this is why I've never understood when people buy factory OC cards. They are always a waste of money, the only thing I'd pay extra for is higher quality binned cards are beefier power delivery like on the classy and lightning.


Agreed, I myself run a PNY which i got for like $615 on sale, it will do 1398 @ 1.4v! Unfortunately it has Elpida memory, but you can't have everything. The only things that can make a reference card actually worth more than other ones is:

1. Samsung Memory. Typically there is no way to tell if you will get this or not, but if you do it almost always overclocks better than Elpida.

2. Higher binning. This is really esoteric and can in the end result in no real bonus.

If you are going to watercool getting non-reference is pretty much pointless, but if you are not get whatever as in the end almost all air-cooled cards cap at around 1.25V safely, going beyond that can result in boom'ed VRMs.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I would get a classy with a water block tbh. They were included in the price drop and OC'ed are pretty much the fasted GPU you can get. I don't think the TI will touch it when it's OC'ed.
> Beta 16 is working for me, not sure about the issue you're having mate as mine is working exactly as 15 and 14 did. Anyone else using my tool with this issue? PM me and we'll sort it out.


Thanks for the input. Is the major beef with the hydro copper the vrm cooling? I was under the impression it underperformed. I see in a number of reviews it does well.


----------



## MNKyDeth

I sent the PM Zawarudo.

Also, is anyone using the 331.65 drivers? I installed them just before I started having the voltage adjustment issue. Wonder if they changed something and if that is why I am getting the different AB settings.

This is what my core voltage bar looked like before the newer driver.
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/gui.htm

This is what it looks like now. I suggest right clicking then open in new tab to get a larger picture view.


I went back and installed beta 15 and beta 14 and both have the +100mv now instead of the manual voltage setting like in the first picture. So I think it might be driver related.

Edit:
Ok, I reinstalled the older driver 331.58 and it still has the +/- 100mv setting instead of the normal one. I have no idea what I changed







If anyone has any ideas, I am all ears so I can go back to OC'ing this card.

Edit #2:
I didn't realize I had to reapply the softmod to the new AB as it overwrote the files. Jeez, I think I just need to be slapped a little.


----------



## Mannimedia

Hello guys, I'm looking to change the thermal pad that comes with the stock GTX 780 cooler, does anyone know the thickness of the thermal pad that it uses? I contacted EVGA and their rep said 0.5mm but I highly doubt it due to it's thickness so if anyone could tell me I'd greatly appreciate it. I'm guessing that it's around 2.0mm - 3.0mm

Thank you very much


----------



## Imprezzion

Nah they are 0.5mm. You underestimate how thick 2mm is mate









BTW, with the whole voltage discussion, my new MSI Gaming 780 is better then I expected..

On 1.300v in MSI AB (without LLC mod so ~1.238v load) it actually runs 1306Mhz core and 1750Mhz VRAM with ease and i'm now testing 1320Mhz which seems stable as a rock as well. Might even do 1333Mhz lol.

Temps on Auto fanspeed hit about 70c @ 45% ish fan. I run it at 60% ingame as that's nice and quiet still and it runs about 64c. That sounds pretty safe to me lol

One wierd thing though. With LLC mod, 1.294v load, my PSU which should be powerful enough for 2 780s on stock, cuts out in benchmarks.

Running 2 780s at ''stock 1.212v 1137Mhz'' results in my PSU cutting out instantly under load...


----------



## skupples

Seems my MSI-AB may be corrupt or something. I can't clear out my 273+ mem clock, no matter what I do... Obviously have yet to try and re-install.


----------



## MNKyDeth

Well, guess I might be hitting the 340w power target. When I set the volts to 1.375 and upped the core to the next threshold 1411Mhz up from 1387Mhz. I got a lower score in Valley than I did before and I noticed one or two artifacts in the test. So, I am guessing 1.325v is all I need to reach the max my chip can do. I tried at +300 on the core at 1437mhz and same thing, artifacts and low score.

Oh well, I am still happy with my card.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> Well, guess I might be hitting the 340w power target. When I set the volts to 1.375 and upped the core to the next threshold 1411Mhz up from 1387Mhz. I got a lower score in Valley than I did before and I noticed one or two artifacts in the test. So, I am guessing 1.325v is all I need to reach the max my chip can do. I tried at +300 on the core at 1437mhz and same thing, artifacts and low score.
> 
> Oh well, I am still happy with my card.


There is a bios with a 440w power target (the rev3 extreme one), though I recommend against installing it if you are not water cooling. You can also simply increase your power target to over 100%, but again this is probably not a good idea if you are air cooling.


----------



## MNKyDeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> There is a bios with a 440w power target (the rev3 extreme one), though I recommend against installing it if you are not water cooling. You can also simply increase your power target to over 100%, but again this is probably not a good idea if you are air cooling.


I am water cooling, with my volts set to 1.4v (1.375+LLC) = 37c temps during the benchmark runs I was doing. Normally my temps are around 34c max so I know just by the temp difference the 1.375v was set.

Card: Zotac AMP! GTX 780
Max OC
Core: 1387 +250
Mem: 3649 +650
volts: 1.325 - Higher doesn't make any difference it seems.
Power Limit: 115%
Temp: 34c

24/7 OC
Core: 1333 +200
Mem: 3602 +600
Volts: 1238
Power Limit: 115%
Temp: 32c


----------



## Zawarudo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Agreed, I myself run a PNY which i got for like $615 on sale, it will do 1398 @ 1.4v! Unfortunately it has Elpida memory, but you can't have everything. The only things that can make a reference card actually worth more than other ones is:
> 
> 1. Samsung Memory. Typically there is no way to tell if you will get this or not, but if you do it almost always overclocks better than Elpida.
> 
> 2. Higher binning. This is really esoteric and can in the end result in no real bonus.
> 
> If you are going to watercool getting non-reference is pretty much pointless, but if you are not get whatever as in the end almost all air-cooled cards cap at around 1.25V safely, going beyond that can result in boom'ed VRMs.






Yeah pretty much! Problem being that you need to know which card has the Samsung chips. Sometimes you can buy exactly the same card and get two different types!







Silly vendors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks for the input. Is the major beef with the hydro copper the vrm cooling? I was under the impression it underperformed. I see in a number of reviews it does well.


I just don't trust the block on that card. You're better off getting the EK block for the air cooled version.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> I sent the PM Zawarudo.
> 
> Also, is anyone using the 331.65 drivers? I installed them just before I started having the voltage adjustment issue. Wonder if they changed something and if that is why I am getting the different AB settings.
> 
> This is what my core voltage bar looked like before the newer driver.
> http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/gui.htm
> 
> This is what it looks like now. I suggest right clicking then open in new tab to get a larger picture view.
> 
> 
> I went back and installed beta 15 and beta 14 and both have the +100mv now instead of the manual voltage setting like in the first picture. So I think it might be driver related.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok, I reinstalled the older driver 331.58 and it still has the +/- 100mv setting instead of the normal one. I have no idea what I changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, I am all ears so I can go back to OC'ing this card.
> 
> Edit #2:
> I didn't realize I had to reapply the softmod to the new AB as it overwrote the files. Jeez, I think I just need to be slapped a little.






Glad you got this sorted mate.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNKyDeth*
> 
> I am water cooling, with my volts set to 1.4v (1.375+LLC) = 37c temps during the benchmark runs I was doing. Normally my temps are around 34c max so I know just by the temp difference the 1.375v was set.
> 
> Card: Zotac AMP! GTX 780
> Max OC
> Core: 1387 +250
> Mem: 3649 +650
> volts: 1.325 - Higher doesn't make any difference it seems.
> Power Limit: 115%
> Temp: 34c
> 
> 24/7 OC
> Core: 1333 +200
> Mem: 3602 +600
> Volts: 1238
> Power Limit: 115%
> Temp: 32c






Looking good, nice headroom too


----------



## Imprezzion

Zawa, is there a average OC you can judge by whether it has Elpida or Samsung?

My reference does max +500Mhz VRAM (1750Mhz) but my new MSI Gaming does like, +800 problem free.
As far as the core goes, 1320Mhz so far at 1.300v in MSI AB (no LLC hack applied so volts loaded at 1.238-1.244v)

1333Mhz gave a DirectX crash in BF3


----------



## KarateF22

500 is likely just a low end Samsung. You underestimate how bad Elpida is, I can barely do +350 stable.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> 500 is likely just a low end Samsung. You underestimate how bad Elpida is, I can barely do +350 stable.


Remember a crappy memory controller on the gpu can contribute to your low ram clocks.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Remember a crappy memory controller on the gpu can contribute to your low ram clocks.


Mine is confirmed Elpida, I had to open it to attach the water block. The memory controller can of course play a part, but it tends to be much less noticeable than Samsung vs Elpida.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Mine is confirmed Elpida, I had to open it to attach the water block. The memory controller can of course play a part, but it tends to be much less noticeable than Samsung vs Elpida.


You could have had Samsung chips and still do +350 on the overclock for your memory. Don't blame Elpida off the hop, could be the memory controller as mentioned.

I've had a couple Titan cards with Samsung chips and one could +100 on the memory without artifacts and another one that could do +300. Some guys got 550 - 600+ no problem with their Titans.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You could have had Samsung chips and still do +350 on the overclock for your memory. Don't blame Elpida off the hop, could be the memory controller as mentioned.
> 
> I've had a couple Titan cards with Samsung chips and one could +100 on the memory without artifacts and another one that could do +300. Some guys got 550 - 600+ no problem with their Titans.


I only blame Elpida because people smarter than me have tested both and confirmed that Elpida runs hotter and typically overclocks worse. It is generally inferior to Samsung. I am sure there are exceptions, but I don't think I have even heard of an Elpida breaking +500 while Samsung chips tend to reach that almost always.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I only blame Elpida because people smarter than me have tested both and confirmed that Elpida runs hotter and typically overclocks worse. It is generally inferior to Samsung. I am sure there are exceptions, but *I don't think I have even heard of an Elpida breaking +500* while Samsung chips tend to reach that almost always.


This guy got over +500 with his Elipda chip GTX 780 Classified:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/1800#post_20745696
*
And more so in Valley:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7280#post_20610822
*
*http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7300#post_20612047*


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This guy got over +500 with his Elipda chip GTX 780 Classified:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/1800#post_20745696
> *
> And more so in Valley:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7280#post_20610822
> *
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7300#post_20612047*


Exception, not the rule. Your first link even has a bunch of people reaffirming that Elpida generally sucks vs Samsung/Hynix


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Exception, not the rule. Your first link even has a bunch of people reaffirming that Elpida generally sucks vs Samsung/Hynix


Didn't say it was a rule, just pointing out what you didn't hear of about elpida chips going past +500 on the overclock.

My point is don't just come out with the conclusion that it's the elpida chips, I can only get +350 when it possible could be your memory controller.


----------



## Zawarudo

as a rule of thumb Samsung chips over clock a lot better than Elipda. Controllers are pretty much always the same. They play little to no part in memory overclocks as the controllers used are nowhere near pushed to their limits of operation. It's kind of like how ASIC quality works. It's down to random chance but on average Samsung modules are a lot better. remember also that it only takes one crap memory module to screw up your OC ability because of double data rate etc.

Also, im going to bed lol


----------



## KarateF22

I never said it was certain. It is never certain until you physically look at the chips.


----------



## alancsalt

Where is the memory controller anyway? Integrated into the GPU, or like a separate bridge?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Where is the memory controller anyway? Integrated into the GPU, or like a separate bridge?




*http://www.nvidia.ca/content/PDF/kepler/NVIDIA-Kepler-GK110-Architecture-Whitepaper.pdf*


----------



## Doug2507

Is there any word on what the Ti's will be using memory wise? i.e, Elpida/Samsung?


----------



## Imprezzion

Probably a mix again as they can both run the stock speeds the Ti likely gets.

I do wonder why Hynix R0C isn't used on these cards though, They clock pretty decent as well judging by the HD7970 and GTX680's that run these chips..
My best HD7970 did 1950Mhz on the Hynix R0C's at 1.700v.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Is it worth getting the evga gtx 780 superclocked reference card over the reference evga gtx 780. Also anyone know what memory these cards are using now


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Is it worth getting the evga gtx 780 superclocked reference card over the reference evga gtx 780.


I would say no, unless they're the same price or really close in price. Interestingly, the reference superclocked version does not even include the hi-flow bracket, which surprises me.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917&Tpk=gtx%20780%20superclocked


----------



## barkinos98

Guys, I noticed a weird problem.
I'll admit i havent had a proper intake other than the AP15's pushing air into the radiator, and one single AF120 Quiet exhausting, but noticed this:
My card artifacts when it has uptime, even when the monitor was off. So weird right?
I can understand my card getting artifacts when the front fan is off and im playing sleeping dogs, but when nothing was going on it still gets it.
Oh also, when i turn the fan on and then let the card go idle, the artifacts doesnt go away until i restart (push the reset button, thats it) and then it doesnt happen anymore.

Is anyone experiencing this or should i call PNY?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, I noticed a weird problem.
> I'll admit i havent had a proper intake other than the AP15's pushing air into the radiator, and one single AF120 Quiet exhausting, but noticed this:
> My card artifacts when it has uptime, even when the monitor was off. So weird right?
> I can understand my card getting artifacts when the front fan is off and im playing sleeping dogs, but when nothing was going on it still gets it.
> Oh also, when i turn the fan on and then let the card go idle, the artifacts doesnt go away until i restart (push the reset button, thats it) and then it doesnt happen anymore.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this or should i call PNY?


If you're artifacting at idle and not OC'ing, I'd call them. Are you running a custom BIOS? If yes, go back to stock and report back.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys, I noticed a weird problem.
> I'll admit i havent had a proper intake other than the AP15's pushing air into the radiator, and one single AF120 Quiet exhausting, but noticed this:
> My card artifacts when it has uptime, even when the monitor was off. So weird right?
> I can understand my card getting artifacts when the front fan is off and im playing sleeping dogs, but when nothing was going on it still gets it.
> Oh also, when i turn the fan on and then let the card go idle, the artifacts doesnt go away until i restart (push the reset button, thats it) and then it doesnt happen anymore.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this or should i call PNY?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're artifacting at idle and not OC'ing, I'd call them. Are you running a custom BIOS? If yes, go back to stock and report back.
Click to expand...

I thought it was because of OC, so i reverted back to stock a while ago, and never ran a custom BIOS.
So yes, it was run pretty much stock for its life as its not a good clocker and it gave problems in GTA4 which was the main purpose of buying a 780.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would say no, unless they're the same price or really close in price. Interestingly, the reference superclocked version does not even include the hi-flow bracket, which surprises me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917&Tpk=gtx%20780%20superclocked


Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I thought it was because of OC, so i reverted back to stock a while ago, and never ran a custom BIOS.
> So yes, it was run pretty much stock for its life as its not a good clocker and it gave problems in GTA4 which was the main purpose of buying a 780.


Well, if you're running the stock BIOS with no OC, you should either contact PNY or the place where you bought it from. Maybe you can exchange it for another identical card from the seller. Since you're in Turkey, I don't really know how this would work over there.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I thought it was because of OC, so i reverted back to stock a while ago, and never ran a custom BIOS.
> So yes, it was run pretty much stock for its life as its not a good clocker and it gave problems in GTA4 which was the main purpose of buying a 780.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're running the stock BIOS with no OC, you should either contact PNY or the place where you bought it from. Maybe you can exchange it for another identical card from the seller. Since you're in Turkey, I don't really know how this would work over there.
Click to expand...

I'm going to contact PNY, I bought it from the states but brought it here because i live here. I hope they do something about it


----------



## frankko

No i not have any artifact on stock setting. I can 1202Mhz and 1.2V on stock bios with no problem but no way to go higher unfortunately. On very low temp theat is very strange. I think needed more power.


----------



## feartheturtle

Anyone who watercooled their EVGA ACX GTX 780 looking to sell the original cooler and heatsink at a reasonable price? I was able to place an order for that yet to be released EVGA GTX 780 on Amazon last night for $360 so if that order does go through, I want to swap out that crappy and hideous plastic blower cooler with the ACX one.

Also I already have one ACX 780 in my current system so ideally I want them to match up when I SLI them. On the other hand, I'd also be interested in a reference metal cooler w/glowing logo if anyone is willing to part with it. I'm guessing 2 ACX 780 in sli will be bad for bottom card temperatures.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Anyone who watercooled their EVGA ACX GTX 780 looking to sell the original cooler and heatsink at a reasonable price? I was able to place an order for that yet to be released EVGA GTX 780 on Amazon last night for $360 so if that order does go through, I want to swap out that crappy and hideous plastic blower cooler with the ACX one.
> 
> Also I already have one ACX 780 in my current system so ideally I want them to match up when I SLI them. On the other hand, I'd also be interested in a reference metal cooler w/glowing logo if anyone is willing to part with it. I'm guessing 2 ACX 780 in sli will be bad for bottom card temperatures.


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9

says for titan, but it will fit the 780 also


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Anyone who watercooled their EVGA ACX GTX 780 looking to sell the original cooler and heatsink at a reasonable price? I was able to place an order for that yet to be released EVGA GTX 780 on Amazon last night for $360 so if that order does go through, I want to swap out that crappy and hideous plastic blower cooler with the ACX one.
> 
> Also I already have one ACX 780 in my current system so ideally I want them to match up when I SLI them. On the other hand, I'd also be interested in a reference metal cooler w/glowing logo if anyone is willing to part with it. I'm guessing 2 ACX 780 in sli will be bad for bottom card temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9
> 
> says for titan, but it will fit the 780 also
Click to expand...

its OOS, im in the same position :/
the stock cooler is too loud and im assuming it gave my stock card damage which causes it to get artifacts after a while while doing graphic intensive gaming.


----------



## szeged

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-ACX-Cooler-For-Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-Titan-/281195958231?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item417895cfd7

if youre desperate


----------



## feartheturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9
> 
> says for titan, but it will fit the 780 also


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-ACX-Cooler-For-Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-Titan-/281195958231?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item417895cfd7
> 
> if youre desperate


Thanks for the links. I didn't know EVGA sold those coolers individually. I think I'll hold off on buying one for $70+ like on eBay and hopefully EVGA will have them in stock by time I get my Amazon order (estimated to be a month) if it doesn't get canceled in the first place.


----------



## KarateF22

Are there any bios with an allowable power target higher than 572w (which is skyn3t's 440w one at 130%)? I can't get my 780 up to 1.5 GHz because it throttles above 1.488V (1.512V after LLC). Before anyone says anything, yes I understand the risk and I have taken steps to do as much as I can to minimize it by using the EK block (the best one for VRM cooling).

Not even really benching at that level, I am just trying to get it stable for a good 30 seconds or so for bragging purposes. 1.5 GHz is pretty insane... unfortunately walling at 1489 MHz right now.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Are there any bios with an allowable power target higher than 572w (which is skyn3t's 440w one at 130%)? I can't get my 780 up to 1.5 GHz because it throttles above 1.488V (1.512V after LLC). Before anyone says anything, yes I understand the risk and I have taken steps to do as much as I can to minimize it by using the EK block (the best one for VRM cooling).
> 
> Not even really benching at that level, I am just trying to get it stable for a good 30 seconds or so for bragging purposes. 1.5 GHz is pretty insane... unfortunately walling at 1489 MHz right now.


I'm not aware of one >580w, but I'm sure it's possible. Can you post an AB graph showing your Power Target level at 1489mhz/1.512v? You can try underclocking & undervolting your memory if you just want to make a 1.5ghz screen grab.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> I'm not aware of one >580w, but I'm sure it's possible. Can you post an AB graph showing your Power Target level at 1489mhz/1.512v? You can try underclocking & undervolting your memory if you just want to make a 1.5ghz screen grab.


Here you go. The picture was bad timing, as it was during a scene shift and so the PT dropped, but take a look at the max power target achieved and thats closer to reality. That clock is not entirely stable either, it usually won't last more than a minute or so.


Really anything beyond 1400-1450 is not going to be realistically stable for lengthy periods on most cards, in my opinion. Exotic cooling can of course change this, but I am only using water cooling.


----------



## Clexzor

Yesterday newegg dropped the 780 classified down to 570 and I grabbed one asap lol just check this afternoon and they back to 700 again got a nice little deal
















also lightnings are 550 lol


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Yesterday newegg dropped the 780 classified down to 570 and I grabbed one asap lol just check this afternoon and they back to 700 again got a nice little deal  :thumb:also lightnings are 550 lol


The classy is 579$ on evga.com, was seeing if it would drop or not on their site bc that's where I ordered late last week. Ima call then and see if I can get the difference, or something at least.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Here you go. The picture was bad timing, as it was during a scene shift and so the PT dropped, but take a look at the max power target achieved and thats closer to reality. That clock is not entirely stable either, it usually won't last more than a minute or so.
> 
> 
> Really anything beyond 1400-1450 is not going to be realistically stable for lengthy periods on most cards, in my opinion. Exotic cooling can of course change this, but I am only using water cooling.


Pretty awesome 1.513v @ 123% of 440 watts. Around 542 watts. If you slide that memory clock bar all the way to the left in Afterburner, you might get an extra 20mhz from the core at the same 1.513v. Long enought to get into windows and get that 1.5ghz screenshot you wanted. haha


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> The classy is 579$ on evga.com, was seeing if it would drop or not on their site bc that's where I ordered late last week. Ima call then and see if I can get the difference, or something at least.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


oh nice ya weird newegg put price back to 699 I wonder why??? the lightning is still price cut and some of the other carda are still not reduced kinda weird...why anyone would choose a ref over a lightning at 550 is beyond me or even a classi at 570 lol

well other than watercoling but for air ...


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Pretty awesome 1.513v @ 123% of 440 watts. Around 542 watts. If you slide that memory clock bar all the way to the left in Afterburner, you might get an extra 20mhz from the core at the same 1.513v. Long enought to get into windows and get that 1.5ghz screenshot you wanted. haha


The power target was peaking at 128%, not 123%. As for booting into windows, those clocks are applied after logging in, not before.


----------



## szeged

do a valley run for us







would love to see your results


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do a valley run for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see your results


My memory sucks (+296) so I likely would not get a great score. I also am not willing to bench above 1.4V, so you would have to settle for 1463 MHz


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Zawa, is there a average OC you can judge by whether it has Elpida or Samsung?
> 
> My reference does max +500Mhz VRAM (1750Mhz) but my new MSI Gaming does like, +800 problem free.
> As far as the core goes, 1320Mhz so far at 1.300v in MSI AB (no LLC hack applied so volts loaded at 1.238-1.244v)
> 
> 1333Mhz gave a DirectX crash in BF3


Some time's it's more about the memory controller than anything else. One of my titans can only handle ~+250 w/ 1.35 0% LLC... While another one can do +600, and the other + 500.


----------



## VettePilot

Trying to figure out a fair price to sell one of my cards for. The price drop on them has screwed those of use that bought early. I had a guy willing to buy one at 560 over a month ago and didn't do it.


----------



## szeged

why are you selling your 780s?


----------



## barkinos98

Im up to buy a ACX cooler (maybe 2 depending on PNY's response), the stock one is weird :/
also, if i were to SLI a normal card and an artifacting card with the "broken" one being the secondary card, would i still get artifacts?


----------



## szeged

why not just RMA the artifacting card?


----------



## FlyingSolo

For sli 780 is it best to get the reference cooler. Or should i go for the acx cooler one. Also does anyone know what the difference between the classified and ftw model is.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> For sli 780 is it best to get the reference cooler. Or should i go for the acx cooler one. Also does anyone know what the difference between the classified and ftw model is.


If you just want a 780 moderately overclocked or not at all, get a reference. If you want a good overclock without a water block, get non-reference. If you want extreme performance, get reference + water block (theres no point to non-reference if you are replacing the cooler anyways).


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> If you just want a 780 moderately overclocked or not at all, get a reference. If you want performance without a water block, get non-reference. If you want to water block, get reference (theres no point to non-reference if you are replacing the cooler anyways).


Am not gonna water cool. But having two 780 acx will the top card get to hot


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> why not just RMA the artifacting card?


I need to contact PNY, im not getting a second card but in a hope i thought maybe they would just send a second card








But yeah when this week ends i'll contact them, its my exam week and not much time :/


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Am not gonna water cool. But having two 780 acx will the top card get to hot


Non-reference coolers tend to not play so nice in SLI... I would do research and figure out which ones do. To be honest, if you are running SLI overclocking is not as important, meaning that reference becomes a more solid option.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Non-reference coolers tend to not play so nice in SLI... I would do research and figure out which ones do. To be honest, if you are running SLI overclocking is not as important, meaning that reference becomes a more solid option.


Thanks. need to know from someone who has these in sli


----------



## Midgethulk

GTX780 incoming!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






(dat tax rate...)

Any good thread that can teach me how to flash my GPU "safely"?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> GTX780 incoming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat tax rate...)
> 
> Any good thread that can teach me how to flash my GPU "safely"?


the first page can show you how to flash your gpu


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the first page can show you how to flash your gpu


I saw the Custom bios but not the guide.







Thanks


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> GTX780 incoming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat tax rate...)
> 
> Any good thread that can teach me how to flash my GPU "safely"?


The first page has everything relevant to anything you can currently do to a GTX 780, bar installing a water block (and even then it has some information).


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Am not gonna water cool. But having two 780 acx will the top card get to hot


Do you have a space between the 2 cards are are they going to be sandwiched together?

I have a space between GTX 780s (ACX coolers) in SLI and temps on the top card are fine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> GTX780 incoming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat tax rate...)
> 
> Any good thread that can teach me how to flash my GPU "safely"?


You got everything (except bios) in my SIG, including a small guide on the Soft volt mod and LLC disable!
I hear you about taxes...







Here in Europe we are screwed over taxes!!!
in here we have 23% VAT and your new card costs over 150€...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Do you have a space between the 2 cards are are they going to be sandwiched together?
> 
> I have a space between GTX 780s (ACX coolers) in SLI and temps on the top card are fine.


I'm running 2x 280x with about an inch between them and my top card is 10-15c higher than lower one.
maybe its the card tho....

I'm returning them and picking up 780ti ref cooler and in 6-8 months when price drops again ill pick up another


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Pretty awesome 1.513v @ 123% of 440 watts. Around 542 watts. If you slide that memory clock bar all the way to the left in Afterburner, you might get an extra 20mhz from the core at the same 1.513v. Long enought to get into windows and get that 1.5ghz screenshot you wanted. haha


Lola this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> The power target was peaking at 128%, not 123%. As for booting into windows, those clocks are applied after logging in, not before.


How much more you think will be enough?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do a valley run for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see your results


Im listening this guy ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> My memory sucks (+296) so I likely would not get a great score. I also am not willing to bench above 1.4V, so you would have to settle for 1463 MHz


Than you don't need the extra juice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> GTX780 incoming!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat tax rate...)
> 
> Any good thread that can teach me how to flash my GPU "safely"?


Front page pal. If anything goes wrong we got your back.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> For sli 780 is it best to get the reference cooler. Or should i go for the acx cooler one. Also does anyone know what the difference between the classified and ftw model is.


Classifieds have way beefier power sections. FTW' model's are normally come with a modified slightly higher clocked bios.

Has anyone had any issues with Afterburner settings getting stuck? I can't reset my memory OC for the life of me, I really don't want to re-install the program, i'm too lazy..



edit, woah grammar fail.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How much more you think will be enough?


I peak at 572 watts (the throttling amount) somewhere between 1.512 and 1.525. I would be willing to skirt 1.55V personally, so I am guessing 650 watts would suffice. That said, I am sure some maniac *cough* Zawarudo *cough* will try 1.6V, so you may as well include 700-750 watts if you think the motherboard + PSU wiring are able to supply that much.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Anyone with sli 780's running at 1080p thats playing BF4 (not beta) yet,just wanted to know whats the memory usage in the game everything maxed...still waiting for my copy to dpwnload....


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Classifieds have way beefier power sections. FTW' model's are normally come with a modified slightly higher clocked bios.
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with Afterburner settings getting stuck? I can't reset my memory OC for the life of me, I really don't want to re-install the program, i'm too lazy..


Just use cheat engine to find the memory variable and reset it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karate22*
> 
> I peak at 572 watts (the throttling amount) somewhere between 1.512 and 1.525. I would be willing to skirt 1.55V personally, so I am guessing 650 watts would suffice. That said, I am sure some maniac *cough* Zawarudo *cough* will try 1.6V, so you may as well include 700-750 watts if you think the motherboard + PSU wiring are able to supply that much.


What?

He gave everyone voltage and I unlocked the bios. I made some exemption for some GPU with that much power. Like classy and Msi Lt 600w, Titan are close to 600w. I'm not intended to give that much power for a reference 780. I had made it and gave it for ppl above you, me anyone with a low resource when comes to OC. So sorry but you request cannot be made. Once it given it will spread like plague.

If you want 600w Msi LT or Classy.

Sorry but my conscience tell's me not to make.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Do you have a space between the 2 cards are are they going to be sandwiched together?
> 
> I have a space between GTX 780s (ACX coolers) in SLI and temps on the top card are fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Do you have a space between the 2 cards are are they going to be sandwiched together?
> 
> I have a space between GTX 780s (ACX coolers) in SLI and temps on the top card are fine.


Yeah i have space like your motherboard. What temps do you get on both cards when gaming. Thanks


----------



## KarateF22

That is fine skyn3t, I can't blame you for being wary of that kind of power target. My reference to Zawarudo is that he recently said in his thread that he was considering trying 1.6V, hence the "maniac" remark.

Thanks anyways! I will back to messing with my card with the tools I have now.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Classifieds have way beefier power sections. FTW' model's are normally come with a modified slightly higher clocked bios.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Anyone with sli 780's running at 1080p thats playing BF4 (not beta) yet,just wanted to know whats the memory usage in the game everything maxed...still waiting for my copy to dpwnload....


I'm also interested to know about this and Crysis 3 memory usage on max settings AA: MSAA 8x AF 16x on GTX 780s... I'm planning on buying one if the price is right.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I dnt remember ever going of 2gb when running crysis 3 everything maxed out like you mention,dnt have it preloaded anymore,i seriously need to re-download it in my origin folder....


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I dnt remember ever going of 2gb when running crysis 3 everything maxed out like you mention,dnt have it preloaded anymore,i seriously need to re-download it in my origin folder....


Well, in my GTX 770 2GB the memory usage was maxed out. I'm just curious if Crysis 3 will maxed out the GTX 780 3GB as well... I wanted to find out if this game really utilizes the maximum amount of video memory available.


----------



## untitled

Um... I bought another card... :| I really need to stop spending money.








I got the ASUS direct CU.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Um... I bought another card... :| I really need to stop spending money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the ASUS direct CU.


Lets us know how you enjoy sli....Do you have the other card yet or is it on its way....?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Um... I bought another card... :| I really need to stop spending money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the ASUS direct CU.


you just got stuck with 1.212v, anything above it is hardmod "soldering"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I'm also interested to know about this and Crysis 3 memory usage on max settings AA: MSAA 8x AF 16x on GTX 780s... I'm planning on buying one if the price is right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Well, in my GTX 770 2GB the memory usage was maxed out. I'm just curious if Crysis 3 will maxed out the GTX 780 3GB as well... I wanted to find out if this game really utilizes the maximum amount of video memory available.


I know on my titans, even on max settings cry3 rarely break's 3gb.

It was reported by quite a few people that BF4 has the capability to exceed 3gb if given the opportunity. I know for my self, I shoot for pretty low settings in multi-player to reduce input lag as much as possible.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I didnt not know that lower settings in multi-player helps to reduce input lag,is that with different res monitors/single-multi screen....?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Lets us know how you enjoy sli....Do you have the other card yet or is it on its way....?


No, I'm sli-ing it with the HOF.
What's your Valley 1080P score?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you just got stuck with 1.212v, anything above it is hardmod "soldering"


No Worries.







I really don't need it that highly overclocked any time soon.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> No, I'm sli-ing it with the HOF.
> What's your Valley 1080P score?
> No Worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't need it that highly overclocked any time soon.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This was my last valley run....

jamaican__reaper~~~i7 3820~~~4.5 GHz~~~SLI GTX 780~~~1215 MHz Core~~~1727 MHz Memory~~~121.3 FPS~~~5074 Points

Stock bios....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/8650


----------



## untitled

Why is my score so low? The GPU usage keeps going up and down (Around 70% most of the time with jumps both ways), and pretty much stops at 100 :|


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my score so low? The GPU usage keeps going up and down, and pretty much stops at 100 :|


Did you do the Nvidia tweaks....?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did you do the Nvidia tweaks....?


What do you mean?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> What do you mean?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

All the info is on the front page....The tweaks does help alot....


----------



## untitled

That helped a bit. Still stuck around 93 fps average. I'll mess with it later I guess....


----------



## KarateF22

Firestrike 11707

Was pretty intense... had my card up to 1.45 volts @ 1463 MHz


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Firestrike 11707
> 
> Was pretty intense... had my card up to 1.45 volts @ 1463 MHz










and i thought 1.375v was intense


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

These guys are going to keep pushing their cards til the cards push back....


----------



## untitled

Well maybe it was just that one benchmark that was not that great. Heaven 4.0 looks pretty good.



Both at 1228. However both downclocked because of temps at 80 degrees, so it could have been better.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> Well maybe it was just that one benchmark that was not that great. Heaven 4.0 looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both at 1228. However both downclocked because of temps at 80 degrees, so it could have been better.


Time to put them under water....


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Time to put them under water....


I don't know why they're downclocking there anyways, I have it set to 90 degrees. It's alright though, The max was like 85 for both which is fine for me.

I don't trust myself to watercool


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I don't know why they're downclocking there anyways, I have it set to 90 degrees. It's alright though, The max was like 85 for both which is fine for me.
> 
> I don't trust myself to watercool


I didnt trust myself either,but it was easier than i thought it would have been....


----------



## skyn3t

wife just got me a new game


----------



## anubis1127

I was expecting BF4, but nice still.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> wife just got me a new game


Currently playing this,deathstroke is owning me,will have to get back to him today,was waiting for BF4's release in aus today seems like it will be a no go....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I was expecting BF4, but nice still.


I got that one too


----------



## anubis1127

Haha, sweet. I was trying to get my wife to buy it for me today, she said she would if I did the laundry, but I failed at that task. Got most of it washed and dried, but lost interest when I got to folding it. Ironic kind of, too bad my computers can't fold laundry for me as well as proteins.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Haha, sweet. I was trying to get my wife to buy it for me today, she said she would if I did the laundry, but I failed at that task. Got most of it washed and dried, but lost interest when I got to folding it. Ironic kind of, too bad my computers can't fold laundry for me as well as proteins.


haha, well I fail once but after this I only win, when i got it from the mail I hided for the first week, I had to play duty a bit , using the folding board to get my revenge







. haha yeah and I know how you fell so friend to friend here it comes

Flip Wing Shirt Folding Board


----------



## anubis1127

Wow, that is awesome. I may have to pick one up, nice find!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Wow, that is awesome. I may have to pick one up, nice find!


me, wife and two kids, that little wing table is gold lol.

night night


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> These guys are going to keep pushing their cards til the cards push back....


Nah I'm done. The only goal I could possibly consider is 1.5 GHz, but that would require a power target of nearly 600 watts, which no bios supports right now. Going from 1.45 to 1.512V barely gets me to 1489 with the power target throttling me at 130%, and I am not going to consider a real bench at insane voltages until I can actually attain the fabled 1.5 GHz. Its not that I cannot set my voltage higher (I have gone as high as 1.538V), its that at that level additional voltage causes the power target to throttle me earlier than it would at lower voltages.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Nah I'm done. The only goal I could possibly consider is 1.5 GHz, but that would require a power target of nearly 600 watts, which no bios supports right now. Going from 1.45 to 1.512V barely gets me to 1489 with the power target throttling me at 130%, and I am not going to consider a real bench at insane voltages until I can actually attain the fabled 1.5 GHz. Its not that I cannot set my voltage higher (I have gone as high as 1.538V), its that at that level additional voltage causes the power target to throttle me earlier than it would at lower voltages.


You can flash the lightning vBios . it does have what you need. My vBios is in the first page there. Noermal and LN2


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You can flash the lightning vBios . it does have what you need. My vBios is in the first page there. Noermal and LN2


I'll consider it... my cautious side has returned a bit, so I'll have to think about it. Going to see if I can find a way to measure VRM temps before I do this, even the EK block i use which is generally considered the best VRM water block has to be straining to properly cool it at these wattages. At 572 watts I have gotten up to 50C on the core, who knows how high the VRMs are getting.

Also, you sure there would be no compatibility issues with a reference card?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I'll consider it... my cautious side has returned a bit, so I'll have to think about it. Going to see if I can find a way to measure VRM temps before I do this, even the EK block i use which is generally considered the best VRM water block has to be straining to properly cool it at these wattages. At 572 watts I have gotten up to 50C on the core, who knows how high the VRMs are getting.
> 
> Also, you sure there would be no compatibility issues with a reference card?


You did 1.5v+ on a reference card







You're brave!


----------



## maneil99

Feeling pretty grumpy as of late with all this price drop and 780ti stuff after shelling out for one in july. Managed.to get 1254/6600 on a modded bios. Is that below average? On air of course. How much better are the new B1 chips for ocing


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Dnt feel grumpy,get even grab another 780 for sli....


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> You did 1.5v+ on a reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're brave!


Well, I did some poking around and discovered that noone has actually managed to kill their card on a water block that covers the VRMs. With that being the case, I decided it was an acceptable risk to pursue 1.5 GHz. Still, even with that said I am really wondering if putting 3x the cards default power target through it is worth trying to hit 1.5 GHz. I would love to have VRM temps before I tried this...

All that said, the only difference between bravery and stupidity is whether or not I blow up the card.


----------



## Jodiuh

$499 780 = awesome
$699 Ti = :'(


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm, I got a question for you guys..

I got a new MSI GTX780 Gaming and I love it a LOT as it clocks like a monster and stays remarkably cool.

Clocks I got so far are 1320Mhz core and 1800Mhz VRAM perfectly stable in anything I can throw at it. Max temps at custom fan profile (30% fanspeed <40c, 60% fanspeed at >40c <70c, ramp to 100% >80c ) are about 61-63c load at 1.300v.

Only thing I noticed is that this card has quite heavy vdroop as in my reference GTX780 does ~1.274-1.288v load with 1.300v setpoint in MSI AB yet this Gaming does 1.238v-1.244v load at 1.300v setpoint.

So, im basically running 1320Mhz at 1.238v which is pretty darn good if ya ask me but I want more as temps are very low still..

Now, when I use the LLC mod the wierd stuff happens. Idle voltage jumps from 1.288v to 1.294v. Fine. Load voltage does not drop at all anymore and stays at 1.288-1.294v. Temps go up quite a lot more and the card seems to run just fine.

However, after mere seconds of running a benchmark or game at 1.300v the entire PC cuts out suddenly and reboots.

At first I thought it was my PSU but with a bit of help from CM Pheadrus we ruled that out as my PSU should be plenty for a single GTX780 at whatever voltage plus voltages measures with a DMM on the very PCI-E 8 pin supplying the card are at all times 12.06-12.12v and there's no sign of the PSU not coping with the load.

Then I thought it was card VRM temps but the VRM's can't heat up to shutdown in mere seconds plus the back of the card where the VRM's are barely gets hot to the touch while my reference gets MUCH hotter even at just 1.212v.

So, VRM temps, still possible, but unlikely.

Went ahead testing something else, using LLC but dropping voltage setpoint in MSI AB to the point where loaded it's still 1.244v which I know runs fine on the card.
It took marginally longer but it still shut down after a mere 1 minute of Valley.

Then I thought it was a BIOS issue as I don't have a whole lot of power target but I haven't experimented with that yet...
The BIOS has 340w * 115% power target but with LLC mod and 1.300v it's hitting ~110% in Valley. Without it it does about ~90% max.
I'm using the EVGA ACX BIOS as that's for dual-fan cooler GPU's.

So, any hints, tips, problems guys? please? I wanted to get a load voltage of about 1.25-1.26v so the card will run ~1350Mhz.

P.S. No, I don't want to blow the card up, so don't expect me to game / bench at 1.3v+ but I'm not afraid of being on the limit either. Cost me a card or two before but k. That's the risk of overclocking...
I just hope the MSI Gaming uses proper VRM's that can handle 1.294v LLC under the stock plate.
And if not, anyone got suggestions how to cool the VRM's better without goin' wantercooling?
I'd love to WC it anyway and I got the case + cooler (Swiftech H320, i can expand it with a 60mm thick 240 in the front, a res and a GPU block) but I switch GPU's to often to make it worth the effort and worth the cost of waterblocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm, I got a question for you guys..
> 
> I got a new MSI GTX780 Gaming and I love it a LOT as it clocks like a monster and stays remarkably cool.
> 
> Clocks I got so far are 1320Mhz core and 1800Mhz VRAM perfectly stable in anything I can throw at it. Max temps at custom fan profile (30% fanspeed <40c, 60% fanspeed at >40c <70c, ramp to 100% >80c ) are about 61-63c load at 1.300v.
> 
> Only thing I noticed is that this card has quite heavy vdroop as in my reference GTX780 does ~1.274-1.288v load with 1.300v setpoint in MSI AB yet this Gaming does 1.238v-1.244v load at 1.300v setpoint.
> 
> So, im basically running 1320Mhz at 1.238v which is pretty darn good if ya ask me but I want more as temps are very low still..
> 
> Now, when I use the LLC mod the wierd stuff happens. Idle voltage jumps from 1.288v to 1.294v. Fine. Load voltage does not drop at all anymore and stays at 1.288-1.294v. Temps go up quite a lot more and the card seems to run just fine.
> 
> However, after mere seconds of running a benchmark or game at 1.300v the entire PC cuts out suddenly and reboots.
> 
> At first I thought it was my PSU but with a bit of help from CM Pheadrus we ruled that out as my PSU should be plenty for a single GTX780 at whatever voltage plus voltages measures with a DMM on the very PCI-E 8 pin supplying the card are at all times 12.06-12.12v and there's no sign of the PSU not coping with the load.
> 
> Then I thought it was card VRM temps but the VRM's can't heat up to shutdown in mere seconds plus the back of the card where the VRM's are barely gets hot to the touch while my reference gets MUCH hotter even at just 1.212v.
> 
> So, VRM temps, still possible, but unlikely.
> 
> Went ahead testing something else, using LLC but dropping voltage setpoint in MSI AB to the point where loaded it's still 1.244v which I know runs fine on the card.
> It took marginally longer but it still shut down after a mere 1 minute of Valley.
> 
> Then I thought it was a BIOS issue as I don't have a whole lot of power target but I haven't experimented with that yet...
> The BIOS has 340w * 115% power target but with LLC mod and 1.300v it's hitting ~110% in Valley. Without it it does about ~90% max.
> I'm using the EVGA ACX BIOS as that's for dual-fan cooler GPU's.
> 
> So, any hints, tips, problems guys? please? I wanted to get a load voltage of about 1.25-1.26v so the card will run ~1350Mhz.
> 
> P.S. No, I don't want to blow the card up, so don't expect me to game / bench at 1.3v+ but I'm not afraid of being on the limit either. Cost me a card or two before but k. That's the risk of overclocking...
> I just hope the MSI Gaming uses proper VRM's that can handle 1.294v LLC under the stock plate.
> And if not, anyone got suggestions how to cool the VRM's better without goin' wantercooling?
> I'd love to WC it anyway and I got the case + cooler (Swiftech H320, i can expand it with a 60mm thick 240 in the front, a res and a GPU block) but I switch GPU's to often to make it worth the effort and worth the cost of waterblocks.


"_Now, when I use the LLC mod the wierd stuff happens. Idle voltage jumps from 1.288v to 1.294v_"
It´s normal as disabling LLC gives you 0.006v increase in idle clocks

"_I wanted to get a load voltage of about 1.25-1.26v so the card will run ~1350Mhz_."
Remember that a 780 died last week on ar at 1,27v... stay under 1,25v with LLC disabled on air

"_So, VRM temps, still possible, but unlikely_"
VRM´s more specifically mosfets have a temperature and voltage trip that lowers its logical state when certain temperatures and/or voltages values are reached, also you have a PT trip that does the same, one of its symptoms is stutters and the dreaded throttling!

What bios are you using? Skyn3t´s or stock? if you have memory OC back it down, it is known to cause reboots!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

So the upcoming 780 GHZ eiditon is basically an OCed 780 right?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "_Now, when I use the LLC mod the wierd stuff happens. Idle voltage jumps from 1.288v to 1.294v_"
> It´s normal as disabling LLC gives you 0.006v increase in idle clocks
> 
> "_I wanted to get a load voltage of about 1.25-1.26v so the card will run ~1350Mhz_."
> Remember that a 780 died last week on ar at 1,27v... stay under 1,25v with LLC disabled on air
> 
> "_So, VRM temps, still possible, but unlikely_"
> VRM´s more specifically mosfets have a temperature and voltage trip that lowers its logical state when certain temperatures and/or voltages values are reached, also you have a PT trip that does the same, one of its symptoms is stutters and the dreaded throttling!
> 
> What bios are you using? Skyn3t´s or stock? if you have memory OC back it down, it is known to cause reboots!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Was that dead one a MSI? AFAIK MSI Gaming editions use different VRM's, caps and MOSFETS then the stock card.

I know that the increase in idle is normal but what don't find normal is the huuuuuge drop it gets without LLC. I mean, I thought judging from the load voltage on my reference one that with 1.300v it should be at about 1.27-1.28v.

The obvious reason for this higher drop would be the fact MSI does indeed use different VRM's and FET's but k.

I got my memory OC'd pretty high but when not using LLC the OC holds up just fine. No artifacts, score scales with memclocks so no hitting ECC just yet (It does hit ECC on 1900Mhz as the score in Valley actually drops ~40 points), no FPS drops or whatever to indicate ECC or failing VRAM..

But, you're probably right about 1.294v load not being a good choice on air lol.

I'll stick with 1.300v setpoint (1.288v idle, 1.238-1.244v load) on 1320Mhz as 1320Mhz on <1.25v load is quite good really judging by what I read on here on average.
Especially paired with 1800Mhz VRAM clocks (which are obvously Samsung) i'm happy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So the upcoming 780 GHZ eiditon is basically an OCed 780 right?


If you´re talking about the 780Ti, it will be a nerfed Titan with half the memory or a 780 with an extra 192cores and/or 5gb memory (K20)
IMO if you have a Titan/780 its not worth the change, if you have a lesser card and are in the market for a better one, then its a no brainer!









Hope you, Wife and your Baby are fine!









Cheers my Friend

Ed


----------



## theilya

what is the performance % increase with regard to normal ACX vs classfied, assuming ACX is at 1200 and classified is at 1300+???

dont know if its worth the extra $50-60


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Was that dead one a MSI? AFAIK MSI Gaming editions use different VRM's, caps and MOSFETS then the stock card.
> 
> I know that the increase in idle is normal but what don't find normal is the huuuuuge drop it gets without LLC. I mean, I thought judging from the load voltage on my reference one that with 1.300v it should be at about 1.27-1.28v.
> 
> The obvious reason for this higher drop would be the fact MSI does indeed use different VRM's and FET's but k.
> 
> I got my memory OC'd pretty high but when not using LLC the OC holds up just fine. No artifacts, score scales with memclocks so no hitting ECC just yet (It does hit ECC on 1900Mhz as the score in Valley actually drops ~40 points), no FPS drops or whatever to indicate ECC or failing VRAM..
> 
> But, you're probably right about 1.294v load not being a good choice on air lol.
> 
> I'll stick with 1.300v setpoint (1.288v idle, 1.238-1.244v load) on 1320Mhz as 1320Mhz on <1.25v load is quite good really judging by what I read on here on average.
> Especially paired with 1800Mhz VRAM clocks (which are obvously Samsung) i'm happy


"_I know that the increase in idle is normal but what don't find normal is the huuuuuge drop it gets without LLC. I mean, I thought judging from the load voltage on my reference one that with 1.300v it should be at about 1.27-1.28v_."

What do you mean without LLC?
With LLC enabled when you set per example 1,22v you get a 0.025v variation across the board ( 1.195v «-» 1.245v) (this is how load line calibration works and its necessary for the nvidia boost to work)
With LLC disabled you get steady power with a 0.025v increase; i.e: 1.300v + 0.025v = 1.325v ( as there is a 0.006v fluctuation you might see 1.331v)
If you set 1.30v and are getting 1,244v load, there's something definitely wrong there! Perhaps the reason for your crashes!
IMHO you should uninstall AB, delete the installation folder, reinstall AB and download my: _Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide cold boot fix_ in my SIG!

"_I got my memory OC'd pretty high but when not using LLC the OC holds up just fine. No artifacts, score scales with memclocks so no hitting ECC just yet (It does hit ECC on 1900Mhz as the score in Valley actually drops ~40 points), no FPS drops or whatever to indicate ECC or failing VRAM_"

If the memory gets a hard page fault (BSOD) it crashes before getting to a ECC fault, you dont get artifacts or freezes, it just reboots the computer!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you´re talking about the 780Ti, it will be a nerfed Titan with half the memory or a 780 with an extra 192cores and/or 5gb memory (K20)
> 
> IMO if you have a Titan/780 its not worth the change, if you have a lesser card and are in the market for a better one, then its a no brainer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you, Wife and your Baby are fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers my Friend
> 
> Ed


Hey buddy thanks for the nice wishes









Actually I am talking about 780 GHZ edition which was announced today I believe. I will certainly not upgrade my 780 to a ti as it seems not neccesary. I rather SLI my 780 but there are talks that 780 will not be sold anymore and will be replaced by 780ghz edition. So Nvidia will sell both 780 GHZ edition and 780ti... But this is just a rumor so far.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Hear is the info about the GTX 780 GHz

http://videocardz.com/47420/nvidia-updates-geforce-gtx-780-ghz-edition


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn i just don't know what to buy any more.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn i just don't know what to buy any more. will the 780 ghz be a better buy over the normal gtx 780


Well most people here in the club already runs their 780 as GHZ edition.

I mean even I run my GPU at 1163 mhz which is already faster than the GHZ edition









780 and the Titan both are extremely underclocked if you ask me. GHZ seems like that 780 should always had to be like.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well most people here in the club already runs their 780 as GHZ edition.
> 
> I mean even I run my GPU at 1163 mhz which is already faster than the GHZ edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780 and the Titan both are extremely underclocked if you ask me. GHZ seems like that 780 should always had to be like.


O right. So just buying the normal gtx 780 and overclocking is the same thing as this.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> O right. So just buying the normal gtx 780 and overclocking is the same thing as this.


Yes it is. Though if the 780ghz has the same OC room as the 780 than it can OC even better.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yes it is. Though if the 780ghz has the same OC room as the 780 than it can OC even better.


Thanks. I really like the reference cooler. Just hope they don't stop selling these


----------



## OccamRazor

To everyone (Yeah Skupp you specially!







) using Nvidia Inspector Multi Display Power Saver you have to add AfterBurner.exe to the Full 3D Applications box or you will not be able to change memory speed and will make AB behave abnormally!

Cheers All

Ed


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Was that dead one a MSI? AFAIK MSI Gaming editions use different VRM's, caps and MOSFETS then the stock card.
> 
> I know that the increase in idle is normal but what don't find normal is the huuuuuge drop it gets without LLC. I mean, I thought judging from the load voltage on my reference one that with 1.300v it should be at about 1.27-1.28v.
> 
> The obvious reason for this higher drop would be the fact MSI does indeed use different VRM's and FET's but k.
> 
> I got my memory OC'd pretty high but when not using LLC the OC holds up just fine. No artifacts, score scales with memclocks so no hitting ECC just yet (It does hit ECC on 1900Mhz as the score in Valley actually drops ~40 points), no FPS drops or whatever to indicate ECC or failing VRAM..
> 
> But, you're probably right about 1.294v load not being a good choice on air lol.
> 
> I'll stick with 1.300v setpoint (1.288v idle, 1.238-1.244v load) on 1320Mhz as 1320Mhz on <1.25v load is quite good really judging by what I read on here on average.
> Especially paired with 1800Mhz VRAM clocks (which are obvously Samsung) i'm happy


My dead(yes I was the owner of the dead Palit Jestream







) card was doing 1359/1785 stable at Valley with custom bios and MSI AB voltage set to 1.3V. *BUT* under load the actual voltage as reported by AB was 1.256V iirc.

So the MSI Gaming doing 1320 and maybe [email protected] load, that pretty damn amazing! Just enjoy your beast. That's a lot more than what the average 780 clocks are.. Its a shame to "lose" a card like that.

I would had settle at 1.225-1.238 for max gaming performance if needed. Even @1.21V is not that bad. I'm sure you can do easily [email protected] And thats a remarkable clock to be gaming at!









From your reports I might even consider getting one and hope to clock as good as yours or as my last Palit JS..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "_Now, when I use the LLC mod the wierd stuff happens. Idle voltage jumps from 1.288v to 1.294v_"
> It´s normal as disabling LLC gives you 0.006v increase in idle clocks
> 
> "_I wanted to get a load voltage of about 1.25-1.26v so the card will run ~1350Mhz_."
> *Remember that a 780 died last week on ar at 1,27v... stay under 1,25v with LLC disabled on air*
> 
> "_So, VRM temps, still possible, but unlikely_"
> VRM´s more specifically mosfets have a temperature and voltage trip that lowers its logical state when certain temperatures and/or voltages values are reached, also you have a PT trip that does the same, one of its symptoms is stutters and the dreaded throttling!
> 
> What bios are you using? Skyn3t´s or stock? if you have memory OC back it down, it is known to cause reboots!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I know dead gpus dont happen everyday and many people will call those who kill them "fools", but when it happens to you and you are put in that position you understand a few things and "fool" is not in those.

And you are also left with a 500+euros paperweight.

So once more guys, know the risk of going over 1.25-1.275 on air and REMEMBER that if you disable vdroop/LLC it ADDs 0.25V on top. So 1.25+0.25= about 1.275-1.28V. Keep that in might and Overclock SAFE.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "_I know that the increase in idle is normal but what don't find normal is the huuuuuge drop it gets without LLC. I mean, I thought judging from the load voltage on my reference one that with 1.300v it should be at about 1.27-1.28v_."
> 
> What do you mean without LLC?
> With LLC enabled when you set per example 1,22v you get a 0.025v variation across the board ( 1.195v «-» 1.245v) (this is how load line calibration works and its necessary for the nvidia boost to work)
> With LLC disabled you get steady power with a 0.025v increase; i.e: 1.300v + 0.025v = 1.325v ( as there is a 0.006v fluctuation you might see 1.331v)
> If you set 1.30v and are getting 1,244v load, there's something definitely wrong there! Perhaps the reason for your crashes!
> IMHO you should uninstall AB, delete the installation folder, reinstall AB and download my: _Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide cold boot fix_ in my SIG!
> 
> "_I got my memory OC'd pretty high but when not using LLC the OC holds up just fine. No artifacts, score scales with memclocks so no hitting ECC just yet (It does hit ECC on 1900Mhz as the score in Valley actually drops ~40 points), no FPS drops or whatever to indicate ECC or failing VRAM_"
> 
> If the memory gets a hard page fault (BSOD) it crashes before getting to a ECC fault, you dont get artifacts or freezes, it just reboots the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Without LLC i meant unmodded. With just a softmodded MSI AB set tot 1.300v. It idles at 1.288v and loads at 1.244v.

I tried with mem at stock and the same happens.

It's also not a reboot but a hard sudden and instant power off and then a fresh boot.

When I use the LLC mod it idles at 1.294v and loads at the same or 1.288v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Try plugging in the molex pci-E extra power cable in on the motherboard.

Might help.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> $499 780 = awesome
> $699 Ti = :'(


Ti is going to be titan rebrand, I can feel it in my bones. Will likely get close to 800$ w/ custom PCB's. Glad I only payed 750 for my third titan.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ti is going to be titan rebrand, I can feel it in my bones. Will likely get close to 800$ w/ custom PCB's. Glad I only payed 750 for my third titan.


some lucky guy just got one of my titans for $720, gonna use that to grab a 780ti and see how it does


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> some lucky guy just got one of my titans for $720, gonna use that to grab a 780ti and see how it does


Damn i should have bought that from you at the price


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn i should have bought that from you at the price


ill be selling another one today probably







lol keep an eye out just in case.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill be selling another one today probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol keep an eye out just in case.


lol will do


----------



## carlty10

Hello everyone ,

i am new to here ,i am a galaxy 780 HOF owner from China, i recently bought a hof 780 ,but when i play BF4 today ,the FPS drops a lot from 6X to 3X, the GPU frequency dropped from 1000 to 600 ,i dont know why so i tried to find solutions on google and finally found it here, but i saw mr skyn3t no longer suppor the HOF bios ,can anyone here has those modified 780 HOF bios and send it to my email ( [email protected] ) , really appreciated, and apologize for my bad english.

Best regards


----------



## maneil99

1254/6600 mhz is that any good for a 780 ACX modded bios? Seems like I got the bad memory


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Try plugging in the molex pci-E extra power cable in on the motherboard.
> 
> Might help.


Also tried, fixed the shutdowns when running SLI but did not fix the LLC issue on the MSI Gaming.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Also tried, fixed the shutdowns when running SLI but did not fix the LLC issue on the MSI Gaming.


The LLC is from the gpu now. If not work fine now it never will, NV drivers issues can cause that too. it may no good for ya but it is good for others. Lottery win or lose.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well i think i already won with a card that does 1320Mhz on just 1.244v andere had very good clocking Samsung RAM as well haha


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well i think i already won with a card that does 1320Mhz on just 1.244v andere had very good clocking Samsung RAM as well haha


Want to trade?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well i think i already won with a card that does 1320Mhz on just 1.244v andere had very good clocking Samsung RAM as well haha


Can you run this program: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html and show me a screenshot of it or tell me the scan result?
Its blue screen viewer, it tells you what was the shutdown code for your computer, i would like to know the error code!











Thanks

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

I bet he needs more core.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I bet he needs more core.


Yap! me thinks it too...








But its weird the voltage "disappearing" , When you set the set the voltage in AB the command to the voltage controller of a certain voltage it is applied for sure, now where has the voltage go if it reports less that it is set? and with LLC disabled its worse... and all the reboots... hummm...
Big conundrum...


----------



## Miaauw2513

Hi guys! I actually have a question regarding upgrading to a 780. Do I just drop in the card and power on the pc? I'm going from a 660 ti to a 780. Or will I have to reformat Windows? Also, I know that there is no such thing as "Futureproof" but would this be a good card to play the upcoming games at maximum details in 1080p? I'm thinking ACIV and Watch_Dogs more specfically


----------



## malmental

http://www.techpowerup.com/193519/ek-releases-msi-n780-lightning-full-cover-water-block.html


----------



## NateST

Pretty proud of this run, you might have seen it in GK110 vs 290, or the valley bench thread. http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00023_zps247e91ac.png.html

1424/2002 on air!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! me thinks it too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its weird the voltage "disappearing" , When you set the set the voltage in AB the command to the voltage controller of a certain voltage it is applied for sure, now where has the voltage go if it reports less that it is set? and with LLC disabled its worse... and all the reboots... hummm...
> Big conundrum...


PSU won't keep up with enough juice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Pretty proud of this run, you might have seen it in GK110 vs 290, or the valley bench thread. http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00023_zps247e91ac.png.html
> 
> 1424/2002 on air!


Nice score


----------



## Imprezzion

So, tour telling me that my top-end V700 with 694w 12v cannot keep up with a card that has a 340w power limit.

You know what, i'll film what happens and put it on YouTube.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, tour telling me that my top-end V700 with 694w 12v cannot keep up with a card that has a 340w power limit.
> 
> You know what, i'll film what happens and put it on YouTube.


Your top of the line might be faulty as its based on a seasonic KM3 unit and their good PSU´s but lately there has been a few bad seeds, ask around i´ve read a few guys that had troubles like this one and RMA´s their seasonics!
You never told me what bios were you running? stock?

Just my 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

I was running the EVGA ACX Rev 3 BIOS

EDIT: Tried stock BIOS, no change at all. Voltages stay low under load and still cuts out with LLC mod.

Here's a YT clip explaining everything







And even showing it cutting off.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

So as I sold my old Gigabyte GTX 780 OC, what would be the best series of card ( cooler wise ) to get not sure if I can manage to wait for the 780TI , as I understand its something like galaxy HOF,MSI lightning, EVGA classified but as all these pack a hefty price premium atleast in europe, compared to the gigabyte 780 windforce 3, msi gaming and asus DCII? At most I will be putting a waterblock on it but most likely will be staying on air, silent operation is of utmost importance. ( oh and I want to get the most out of the card ) meaning it should have a refrence design as I understand nonred cards dont support the LLC hack thingie thats so nice to use. Asus GTX 780 DCII is just 450 euro here.
But most likely its just a comparison of the coolers, not going back to gigabyte tho, sure the card overclocked kind of ok but damn it looked like crap and coil whined me to edge of insanity ( I understand every card can coil whine, but in overall experience with gigabyte I had like 4x gtx 670 a GTX 770 and few GTX 760 card and all of them squealed like nuts ). But they were just to cheap to pass up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Hi guys! I actually have a question regarding upgrading to a 780. Do I just drop in the card and power on the pc? I'm going from a 660 ti to a 780. Or will I have to reformat Windows? Also, I know that there is no such thing as "Futureproof" but would this be a good card to play the upcoming games at maximum details in 1080p? I'm thinking ACIV and Watch_Dogs more specfically


I would recommend uninstalling your driver's before removing the old card & socketing the new one. It's supposed to be plug & play, but I have had many issues switching GPU's with the same driver set.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Hi guys! I actually have a question regarding upgrading to a 780. Do I just drop in the card and power on the pc? I'm going from a 660 ti to a 780. Or will I have to reformat Windows? Also, I know that there is no such thing as "Futureproof" but would this be a good card to play the upcoming games at maximum details in 1080p? I'm thinking ACIV and Watch_Dogs more specfically


there is a very detailed driver uninstall guide at the very first post of this thread


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm. What just happened confirms my suspicions.

It even shut down when using my normal OC just now when playing BF3.

Makes me think more and more it's my PSU but I don't have a backup for that...

I got a full 2600K set as backup for the rest but I doubt it's my mobo...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Hi guys! I actually have a question regarding upgrading to a 780. Do I just drop in the card and power on the pc? I'm going from a 660 ti to a 780. Or will I have to reformat Windows? Also, I know that there is no such thing as "Futureproof" but would this be a good card to play the upcoming games at maximum details in 1080p? I'm thinking ACIV and Watch_Dogs more specfically


Plug and play,thats all i have ever done without any problems,then if you do encounter a prob you can always reformat your pc....ACIV and Watch_Dogs if properly optimized you should be ok,then again its ubisoft so who knows....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you´re talking about the 780Ti, it will be a nerfed Titan with half the memory or a 780 with an extra 192cores and/or 5gb memory (K20)
> IMO if you have a Titan/780 its not worth the change, if you have a lesser card and are in the market for a better one, then its a no brainer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you, Wife and your Baby are fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers my Friend
> 
> Ed


A Titan with half the memory as a 780 Ti could be a benching monster. Titan with less memory latency would be sweet, but then it depends if they use good memory ICs.
Less latency with lower clocks would not be too helpful... I was kinda hoping there would be a 3Gb titan model when they first launched.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Pretty proud of this run, you might have seen it in GK110 vs 290, or the valley bench thread. http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/00023_zps247e91ac.png.html
> 
> 1424/2002 on air!


Speaking of good memory ICs, very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm. What just happened confirms my suspicions.
> 
> It even shut down when using my normal OC just now when playing BF3.
> 
> Makes me think more and more it's my PSU but I don't have a backup for that...
> 
> I got a full 2600K set as backup for the rest but I doubt it's my mobo...


How old is the PSU? They can get weaker with age, my 3 year old hx1000 does the full shutdown on me when it has to pump out around 800W now.


----------



## szeged

i wish i could take the core out of this new titan and put it on my other titan that can do +950 or more on the memory, this core is super sexy, can do 1400+ pretty easy, but the memory craps out around 830


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A Titan with half the memory as a 780 Ti could be a benching monster. Titan with less memory latency would be sweet, but then it depends if they use good memory ICs.
> Less latency with lower clocks would not be too helpful... I was kinda hoping there would be a 3Gb titan model when they first launched.
> Speaking of good memory ICs, very nice!
> How old is the PSU? They can get weaker with age, my 3 year old hx1000 does the full shutdown on me when it has to pump out around 800W now.


That's my main concern FtW. That CM V700 is 6 weeks old...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wish i could take the core out of this new titan and put it on my other titan that can do +950 or more on the memory, this core is super sexy, can do 1400+ pretty easy, but the memory craps out around 830


It is tough to find a well matched great pair of gpus. I've had a lot & still only gotten a matched pair of golden cards once, over 4 years ago with gtx285s.

Maybe I needs to learn to desolder & solder BGA...


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, a mate of mine has a 1200w Ikonik Vulcan PSU left (a.k.a. HX1000/HX1250 based CWT build unit) left over.

I'll pick it up quickly tomorrow and see if it's actually my PSU or something else.

I don't have the guts to run LLC mod on my reference GTX780 as that's cooled far worse then this MSI Gaming...


----------



## Thoth420

If anyone plays Neverwinter and wants this promo code that came with my g602 PM me...first come first serve.
Says: archmages apprentice companion and some in game items....look like consumables.


----------



## Doug2507

for those that are fairly clued up, do you think the new Ti's will require new water blocks or should the current Titan XXL's fit?


----------



## anticommon

Has anyone else noticed that BF4 is a LOT more crash prone than BF3 with the same GPU overclocks? I've even moved on to water and with the same settings I crash a lot more often than I did on air with my classified. Just thought I'd ask if anyone else was in this predicament.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that BF4 is a LOT more crash prone than BF3 with the same GPU overclocks? I've even moved on to water and with the same settings I crash a lot more often than I did on air with my classified. Just thought I'd ask if anyone else was in this predicament.


Few people noted in the BF4 info thread that launching the game directly from the .exe solved their crash problems....worth a shot imo.


----------



## Imprezzion

And another update on the story.

both my 780s in SLI also hard reboot the system after 1-2 minutes of Valley (stock BIOS, clocks and power limit)

Running one 780 with LLC mod enabled and then starting prime95 results in a instant crash. without prime it takes a minute or 2 depending on the uptime of the system.

I got ONE last thing I can come up with. I'm running the latest 331.65's and I can't recall having these issues with the .41's so i'll try the older drivers.

If that doesn't work i'll go pick up the Ikonik and test that.

If that doesn't work either i'll go and stick the MSI into my 2600K rig and test it in there, if THAT doesn't work either, my cards just full of crap and i'll see if I can sell it at a decent price and get me another one...

I can't go and RMA a card because it fails to run using some BIOS hack and stuff so...


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And another update on the story.
> 
> both my 780s in SLI also hard reboot the system after 1-2 minutes of Valley (stock BIOS, clocks and power limit)
> 
> Running one 780 with LLC mod enabled and then starting prime95 results in a instant crash. without prime it takes a minute or 2 depending on the uptime of the system.
> 
> I got ONE last thing I can come up with. I'm running the latest 331.65's and I can't recall having these issues with the .41's so i'll try the older drivers.
> 
> If that doesn't work i'll go pick up the Ikonik and test that.
> 
> If that doesn't work either i'll go and stick the MSI into my 2600K rig and test it in there, if THAT doesn't work either, my cards just full of crap and i'll see if I can sell it at a decent price and get me another one...
> 
> I can't go and RMA a card because it fails to run using some BIOS hack and stuff so...


Are you sure 700watts is even enough for SLI 780s + your rig? I get hard resets from going over 1kw on my 850 and that's with one 780!


----------



## lilchronic

my kill-a-watt meter was reading 650watts from the wall when i was @ 5.1ghz - 1.45v on my 3570k and 1411mhz / 1850mhz @ 1.375v on my 780 during a valley run








and thats just valley


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah I wasn't planning to run 2 anyway it was just a test to check the PSU.

But I tried it with one now and it was my reference GTX780, and using LLC mod at 1.325v load it runs just fine without shutting down or anything at all.

So it's the MSI card that's probably to blame. There's something funky about that thing because it has such low voltages under load..

It's the same design but it only loads to 1.244v with LLC left in place as the clip shows while my reference with the exact same BIOS loads at 1.275-1.288v. With LLC it runs at indeed 1.319-1.325v. But it runs fine and does NOT hard reset.

Could this mean the MSI has a crippled phase or something?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Are you sure 700watts is even enough for SLI 780s + your rig? I get hard resets from going over 1kw on my 850 and that's with one 780!


What voltage were you using to get 1kw usage? I'm having serious considerations putting my Classy underwater, pretty sure it could crack 1500mhz without going over 1.45.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> What voltage were you using to get 1kw usage? I'm having serious considerations putting my Classy underwater, pretty sure it could crack 1500mhz without going over 1.45.


Around 1.475v. My CPU needs 1.5v to get 4.8GHz so that's not helping.

I reckon a classy underwater is the best price to performance you can buy.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Around 1.475v. My CPU needs 1.5v to get 4.8GHz so that's not helping.
> 
> I reckon a classy underwater is the best price to performance you can buy.


@ least here in europe regular classy is 626€ and hydro copper classy is 826 eur so thats a 200€ diffrence but u could buy a EK fullcover classy block for 100€ so thats 126€ cheaper then the original waterblocked classy, and im pretty sure the EK block is better anyway.


----------



## theilya

Can someone tell me how much approximate performance boost I get by getting classy over regular acx? Assuming classy is core clock 1300-1350 and acx maxes out at 1200


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Can someone tell me how much approximate performance boost I get by getting classy over regular acx? Assuming classy is core clock 1300-1350 and acx maxes out at 1200


This might not help you much, but coming from a reference 780 @ max OC and I'm talking about 1.3v+ with the LLC mod the max I could get was around 3300 on Valley, with my Classified 3702 and it has more in it. Especially if you're going under water with an EVBOT 1400mhz should be possible. I would say perhaps a 5-7% performance increase I'd guess assuming the same memory clocks, although 780 Classifieds are exclusively Samsung memory which have been seeing +700 on the memory easy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And another update on the story.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> both my 780s in SLI also hard reboot the system after 1-2 minutes of Valley (stock BIOS, clocks and power limit)
> 
> Running one 780 with LLC mod enabled and then starting prime95 results in a instant crash. without prime it takes a minute or 2 depending on the uptime of the system.
> 
> I got ONE last thing I can come up with. I'm running the latest 331.65's and I can't recall having these issues with the .41's so i'll try the older drivers.
> 
> If that doesn't work i'll go pick up the Ikonik and test that.
> 
> If that doesn't work either i'll go and stick the MSI into my 2600K rig and test it in there, if THAT doesn't work either, my cards just full of crap and i'll see if I can sell it at a decent price and get me another one...
> 
> I can't go and RMA a card because it fails to run using some BIOS hack and stuff so...


Can almost guarantee you are choking your PSU if it's only 700W, though it's rather strange that it's also happening with only one gpu in the system. Also, as long as you ship the card back with the stock bios that came with *YOUR* card, you should be fine for RMA.

I would most definitely try a bigger/different PSU first. I had an 850w running my two titans & 4.7 3570k... It would stroke out with mediocre stock bios OC's.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Yeah i have space like your motherboard. What temps do you get on both cards when gaming. Thanks


75C top card 69C bottom card.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

BF4 OSD Evga precision fix....


----------



## lilchronic

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1518710

max PT that run was 112% 1359 /3700 @ 1.3v +LLC-0 .1.325v.... guna need skyn3t's 440%PT bios to go any higher


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1518710
> 
> max PT that run was 112% 1359 /3700 @ 1.3v +LLC-0 .1.325v.... guna need skyn3t's 440%PT bios to go any higher


you gonna sli your 780 now that they got super cheap?

i was thinking about picking up a 780 again so i could compare 780/780classy/titan/290x to the 780ti when they came out, glad the 780s dropped, makes it a lot easier decision lol. I also still have to open my 290x's, still sitting in newegg boxes for two days now lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you gonna sli your 780 now that they got super cheap?


might sell this card and get a 780Ti from a friend that has one on the way








he said 550$ for it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> might sell this card and get a 780Ti from a friend that has one on the way


oh nice







well if you do decide to sell it, i might grab it off you lol







would be nice since were both locals







780ti needs to hurry up and drop, i wanna see if its a 2880 core monster.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if you do decide to sell it, i might grab it off you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be nice since were both locals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780ti needs to hurry up and drop, i wanna see if its a 2880 core monster.


for sure......

yeah i hope its a monster also.


----------



## skupples

so, is 780Ti really going to be the full GK110? That's pretty epic for 700$ if so!!

this say's it's going to be, posted 9 hours ago










I ALMOST wish I wouldn't of picked up my two titans @ launch. Not really though, lol. 200 more cores will be what? 10% faster @ most?


----------



## szeged

i hope so, ill put it on the bench rig and reserve the titans for their 6gb in surround


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Classified 780Ti on launchday, yes I`ll take one, Thank you sir


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> @ least here in europe regular classy is 626€ and hydro copper classy is 826 eur so thats a 200€ diffrence but u could buy a EK fullcover classy block for 100€ so thats 126€ cheaper then the original waterblocked classy, and im pretty sure the EK block is better anyway.


*outofmyheadyo* the 780 Classified in europe is around 540euros as of now. Pm me for some links if you want.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1518710
> 
> max PT that run was 112% 1359 /3700 @ 1.3v +LLC-0 .1.325v.... guna need skyn3t's 440%PT bios to go any higher












My card was doing [email protected]! I miss my Palit...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Why I have a feeling this is Titan Ultra? Is this really the 780Ti or Titan Ultra?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *outofmyheadyo* the 780 Classified in europe is around 540euros as of now. Pm me for some links if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card was doing [email protected]! I miss my Palit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I have a feeling this is Titan Ultra? Is this really the 780Ti or Titan Ultra?


Why would the Titan Ultra have half the VRAM? More inclined to believe that's the 780Ti based on VRAM alone


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, is 780Ti really going to be the full GK110? That's pretty epic for 700$ if so!!
> 
> this say's it's going to be, posted 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALMOST wish I wouldn't of picked up my two titans @ launch. Not really though, lol. 200 more cores will be what? 10% faster @ most?


Sorry Skupp but it´s a fake GPUz shot, the new 780Ti chip comes with B1 revision...


----------



## MerkageTurk

can i flash the classfied or ftw bios on my normal gtx 780 with bios version 80.10.37.00.80


----------



## skyn3t

Once again, I decide to create this litle bat tools to make things easy for a lot of noobs and for those lazy too lol. yeah, In the past few weeks I had my mail box full of how to flash or my flash failed. so here is the fix for everyone. I still thinking you should know to to flash it manually because If something happen and you need to boot from DOS and use Nvflash you will be familiar what to type and how it works but guess what you just can save the command from the easy flash in a sticknote and slap underneath your KB *or beside you screen or







head and input everything at once for all*







. dang burn you GPU down or have a bad flash but don't listen to may bolded sentence









I had added it in the front page right above the vBios so you cannot miss it or you will ?


----------



## szeged

Hey skyn3t, you gonna work on the 780ti bios for us?









i plan on grabbing one first day/overnight shipping if you need me to send you the stock bios of it when it launches


----------



## SDMODNoob

Hey guys there was so many pages to read, I don't know if anyone else has this specific problem with their 780s. When I cold boot and log into a game for the first time and my dual 780 acx sli on water ramps up, screen freezes, monitor goes into hibernate type mode where it turns of fthen back on again, then its back to normal (but crashes other apps like my google chrome). After this most recent reformat, it displays a kernal driver error issue after it recovers, before the reformat it did it w/o a message. Is this a driver issue? I am currently running the 331.65 drivers. This has been happening for the last month even after fresh reinstalls, don't know whats up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Once again, I decide to create this litle bat tools to make things easy for a lot of noobs and for those lazy too lol. yeah, In the past few weeks I had my mail box full of how to flash or my flash failed. so here is the fix for everyone. I still thinking you should know to to flash it manually because If something happen and you need to boot from DOS and use Nvflash you will be familiar what to type and how it works but guess what you just can save the command from the easy flash in a sticknote and slap underneath your KB *or beside you screen or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head and input everything at once for all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . dang burn you GPU down or have a bad flash but don't listen to may bolded sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had added it in the front page right above the vBios so you cannot miss it or you will ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a print out of dos flashing instructions & a thumb drive with all my necessary tools to resurrect catastrophic failure. will add this to it just in case, you never know!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, you gonna work on the 780ti bios for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i plan on grabbing one first day/overnight shipping if you need me to send you the stock bios of it when it launches


I already started







they released some new bios a couples days ago. Classy and Titan crimped bios . The Classy bios they rebuild from the ground up with newest code and fix, the new Titan bios "Asus" Ed has it already. he is testing it now. I believe the *Ti* will come with the same newest code if yes consider it done. If not I will do anyways. so









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have a print out of dos flashing instructions & a thumb drive with all my necessary tools to resurrect catastrophic failure.


Good job skupp always keep it with ya because we never know what can happen.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I already started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they released some new bios a couples days ago. Classy and Titan crimped bios . The Classy bios they rebuild from the ground up with newest code and fix, the new Titan bios "Asus" Ed has it already. he is testing it now. I believe the *Ti* will come with the same newest code if yes consider it done. If not I will do anyways. so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job skupp always keep it with ya because we never know what can happen.


good to hear, i didnt want to have to use the ti on the garbage nvidia bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Hey guys there was so many pages to read, I don't know if anyone else has this specific problem with their 780s. When I cold boot and log into a game for the first time and my dual 780 acx sli on water ramps up, screen freezes, monitor goes into hibernate type mode where it turns of fthen back on again, then its back to normal (but crashes other apps like my google chrome). After this most recent reformat, it displays a kernal driver error issue after it recovers, before the reformat it did it w/o a message. Is this a driver issue? I am currently running the 331.65 drivers. This has been happening for the last month even after fresh reinstalls, don't know whats up.


Something you need to do.

reset everything to stock if you have any OC profile and see if you can duplicate the issue. Download this tool below and keep it somewhere easy to remember. next time you crash open this tool it will read the BSOD . expand it full screen take a screen shot and post it here.
BlueScreenView v1.52


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good to hear, i didnt want to have to use the ti on the garbage nvidia bios


you will not


----------



## MerkageTurk

i have bios v80.10.37.00.80 and i want classfied 80.10.3A.01.82 thanks


----------



## skyn3t

It may be old news but if you want to skip intro in Batman

BatmanOrigins.exe" *-nostartupmovies*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> i have bios v80.10.37.00.80 and i want classfied 80.10.3A.01.82 thanks


the newest classy vBios is in the classy thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3270#post_21093523


----------



## maneil99

Is it safe pushing voer 1.212v? Guess you need a classy eh? I am using a modded bios and I'm maxed out at 1254/6600. Worth pushing, good or bad chip? Bought in August so no sammy memory


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Is it safe pushing voer 1.212v? Guess you need a classy eh? I am using a modded bios and I'm maxed out at 1254/6600. Worth pushing, good or bad chip? Bought in August so no sammy memory


1.212 (which is actually 1.238 with the LLC fix) is as far I would go on anything not water cooled.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Anyone with Overclock having issues with the latest driver? I was getting bsod in bf4. I had clock back 70 to get it stable.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Is it safe pushing voer 1.212v? Guess you need a classy eh? I am using a modded bios and I'm maxed out at 1254/6600. Worth pushing, good or bad chip? Bought in August so no sammy memory
> 
> 
> 
> 1.212 (which is actually 1.238 with the LLC fix) is as far I would go on anything not water cooled.
Click to expand...

I am at 1.212 with llc and it stll shows 1.212 not 1.238


----------



## iNes

Hey guys, I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC!







Will it be able to fit into a Corsair 650D? Will it be cramped, or is there breathing room for it?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am at 1.212 with llc and it stll shows 1.212 not 1.238


LLC Mod won't reflect in Precision if that's what you're using. @maniel If you're temperatures are adequate, then you shouldn't have issues going higher.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am at 1.212 with llc and it stll shows 1.212 not 1.238


If it is set 1,212v in AB and it is showing 1,212v in AB it´s because something is not done quite right!
Remember that only AB can "see" the voltage past 1,212v, all other programs receive feed from the drivers!
If thats not the case, download my small guide from my SIG and retrace your steps in the LLC disable part!
Try this command in the command prompt to see if LLC its enabled or disabled: MSIafterburner /ri3,20,DE or MSIafterburner /ri4,20,DE
it must return "00" to be disabled, if it returns "10" its enabled!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNes*
> 
> Hey guys, I just pulled the trigger on the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be able to fit into a Corsair 650D? Will it be cramped, or is there breathing room for it?


I have a GTX 570 DCii in a 650d and there is lots of room. The 570 has a triple slot cooler too.

You'll have lot's of room, don't worry.


----------



## iNes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have a GTX 570 DCii in a 650d and there is lots of room. The 570 has a triple slot cooler too.
> 
> You'll have lot's of room, don't worry.


Sweet! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am at 1.212 with llc and it stll shows 1.212 not 1.238
> 
> 
> 
> LLC Mod won't reflect in Precision if that's what you're using. @maniel If you're temperatures are adequate, then you shouldn't have issues going higher.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am at 1.212 with llc and it stll shows 1.212 not 1.238
> 
> 
> 
> If it is set 1,212v in AB and it is showing 1,212v in AB it´s because something is not done quite right!
> Remember that only AB can "see" the voltage past 1,212v, all other programs receive feed from the drivers!
> If thats not the case, download my small guide from my SIG and retrace your steps in the LLC disable part!
> Try this command in the command prompt to see if LLC its enabled or disabled: MSIafterburner /ri3,20,DE or MSIafterburner /ri4,20,DE
> it must return "00" to be disabled, if it returns "10" its enabled!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

So it has to show 1.238 in AB or not?

The command returns 00


----------



## lilchronic

00 = enabled LLC
10 = disabled LLC
with only the LLC mod enabled AB dosent read the voltage unless u have it unlocked to 1.3v


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just bought the evga gtx 780 sc. Couldn't wait any longer. Might do a step up to gtx 780 ti


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I jumped on an ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II when the new prices appeared on Amazon. I debated whether to wait until next year before starting an uber water cooled build with SLI GTX 880s but the recent Nvidia price drop was too tempting. Thank you AMD for putting the pressure on team green!  Now I need to sell my MSI GTX 580 and GTX 680. I wish ASUS clocked these cards higher from the factory so that we can be guaranteed a nice clock and not be too much at the mercy of the Silicon lottery.


----------



## rogerthat1945

I went to by the ASUS bersion of the GTX 780

But the price got jacked up $120+ USD (I live in Japan now)

Last week (and all last month at least, the ASUS GTX 780 price was around $745 USD (in Yen) on Amazon Jp.

I put one in my shoping basket, and browsed some more for extra items (Zx Evo Headset considerations), and then heard about the NVidia cards price to be dropped for the GTX 780 range; so I held off going to checkout; however, this morning when I went to look at paying via the advertised price drop, BUT I found that Amazon have JACKED-UP the price to $867 US. :no:
http://www.amazon.co.jp/ASUSTeK-GTX780%E3%83%81%E3%83%8...
Question is;-

"Where can I buy this card for a `proper` price (which popular site) where they will POST it via Air Mail to Japan (not a US military address)? :ange:

Every site I tried from California to China do not post to Japan.

Amazon Japan, you are Kraaayyy-Zee crayon users. t1cable:


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I just went frankenstein on my stuff again









Since my MSI Gaming GTX780 runs really good, but has issues with modded BIOS (It's the card guys, not the PSU or whatever, can't RMA as it works flawlessly on stock BIOS) I decided to harvest it for parts.

Yanked off the TF cooler and the VRM/VRAM baseplate.

Yanked the stock reference cooler off of my Gigabyte GTX780 as well.

Compared PCB's. They are the same except for the fact the MSI one doesn't have a header for the LED logo. (The soldering islands are there, there's just no header







)

Slapped the MSI VRM/VRAM plate and TF cooler on my reference Gigabyte.

Works like a charm. Went from 70c+ load with 1.212v and LLC mod with a hella lotta noise to 55c load and half the noise. VRM's are probably cooled much better as well now.

Now to see what she can do with a bit of volts...


----------



## Doug2507

Got a query on the new cards coming out as i'm thinking of ditching my 780's and moving up due to poor mem O/C. 780 Ghz will be the replacement for the 780, 780Ti is the new Titan (kind of), will there be another above the Ti or will Ti be king?


----------



## Imprezzion

I finally FINALLY found out what is failing to work on my GTX780 Gaming!!!

The 1.212v voltage modifier isn't applied by the BIOS somehow so even though I can unlock voltage in MSI AB and it shows 1.212v, it only runs at 1.15v actual! That's why his load voltage on 1.300v is just 1.238-1.244v. It's not running 1.300v, it's running 1.238v!

That's also why the LLC mod probably isn't working properly and is making the card crash.
With LLC mod it goes to 1.294v, which is like almost 60mV more then what it's set to.

I checked the PCB alongside my GIgabyte reference PCB and my hunch was right.

The MSI Gaming DOES use different VRM's, chokes AND caps. The same number of phases in total leaving the middle one empty, but totally different design / parts. The only thing they have in common is the NCP4026 controller :









The MSI's VRM's also stay MUCH cooler then the reference ones. With the MSI forced to 1.212v (1.270v set in MSI AB) and the GIgabyte on 1.212v with LLC enabled the MSI can still be touched on the back of the PCB after 30 minutes of Heaven. The reference cards PCB above the VRM's is way too hot to touch.

So, i gotta ask you for example, skyn3t or Occam, could you have a little look at the MSI Gaming BIOS and mod one for me?
I'm going to try my luck myself as well with the original BIOS (from TPU's BIOS collection since it's newer) and KGB but I doubt it'll work as i can't ever get power target to work with KGB / KBE 1.25.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So it has to show 1.238 in AB or not?
> 
> The command returns 00


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 00 = enabled LLC
> 10 = disabled LLC
> with only the LLC mod enabled AB dosent read the voltage unless u have it unlocked to 1.3v


It appears there is some confusion on the LLC status so here´s the hard facts:
The Loadline is programmable over the SMBus on the NCP4206. It is programmed using the Loadline Calibration
(0xDE) and Loadline Set (0xDF) commands. The Loadline can be adjusted between 0% and 100% of the external RCSA!

CODE 0 0000 Loadline = 0% (Disabled) "00"
CODE 0 0001 Loadline = 3.226%
CODE 1 0000 Loadline = 51.6% (Default) "10"
CODE 1 0001 Loadline = 53.3%
CODE 1 1110 Loadline = 96.7%
CODE 1 1111 Loadline = 100%

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I finally FINALLY found out what is failing to work on my GTX780 Gaming!!!
> 
> The 1.212v voltage modifier isn't applied by the BIOS somehow so even though I can unlock voltage in MSI AB and it shows 1.212v, it only runs at 1.15v actual! That's why his load voltage on 1.300v is just 1.238-1.244v. It's not running 1.300v, it's running 1.238v!
> 
> That's also why the LLC mod probably isn't working properly and is making the card crash.
> With LLC mod it goes to 1.294v, which is like almost 60mV more then what it's set to.
> 
> I checked the PCB alongside my GIgabyte reference PCB and my hunch was right.
> 
> The MSI Gaming DOES use different VRM's, chokes AND caps. The same number of phases in total leaving the middle one empty, but totally different design / parts. The only thing they have in common is the NCP4026 controller :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI's VRM's also stay MUCH cooler then the reference ones. With the MSI forced to 1.212v (1.270v set in MSI AB) and the GIgabyte on 1.212v with LLC enabled the MSI can still be touched on the back of the PCB after 30 minutes of Heaven. The reference cards PCB above the VRM's is way too hot to touch.
> 
> So, i gotta ask you for example, skyn3t or Occam, could you have a little look at the MSI Gaming BIOS and mod one for me?
> I'm going to try my luck myself as well with the original BIOS (from TPU's BIOS collection since it's newer) and KGB but I doubt it'll work as i can't ever get power target to work with KGB / KBE 1.25.


Dont use KBT! You got PM!


----------



## MerkageTurk

can i go from reference bios to classified is what i wanted to know. ?







thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I finally FINALLY found out what is failing to work on my GTX780 Gaming!!!
> 
> The 1.212v voltage modifier isn't applied by the BIOS somehow so even though I can unlock voltage in MSI AB and it shows 1.212v, it only runs at 1.15v actual! That's why his load voltage on 1.300v is just 1.238-1.244v. It's not running 1.300v, it's running 1.238v!
> 
> That's also why the LLC mod probably isn't working properly and is making the card crash.
> With LLC mod it goes to 1.294v, which is like almost 60mV more then what it's set to.
> 
> I checked the PCB alongside my GIgabyte reference PCB and my hunch was right.
> 
> The MSI Gaming DOES use different VRM's, chokes AND caps. The same number of phases in total leaving the middle one empty, but totally different design / parts. The only thing they have in common is the NCP4026 controller :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI's VRM's also stay MUCH cooler then the reference ones. With the MSI forced to 1.212v (1.270v set in MSI AB) and the GIgabyte on 1.212v with LLC enabled the MSI can still be touched on the back of the PCB after 30 minutes of Heaven. The reference cards PCB above the VRM's is way too hot to touch.
> 
> So, i gotta ask you for example, skyn3t or Occam, could you have a little look at the MSI Gaming BIOS and mod one for me?
> I'm going to try my luck myself as well with the original BIOS (from TPU's BIOS collection since it's newer) and KGB but I doubt it'll work as i can't ever get power target to work with KGB / KBE 1.25.


send me your stock bios i will look at it.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It appears there is some confusion on the LLC status so here´s the hard facts:
> The Loadline is programmable over the SMBus on the NCP4206. It is programmed using the Loadline Calibration
> (0xDE) and Loadline Set (0xDF) commands. The Loadline can be adjusted between 0% and 100% of the external RCSA!
> 
> CODE 0 0000 Loadline = 0% (Disabled) "00"
> CODE 0 0001 Loadline = 3.226%
> CODE 1 0000 Loadline = 51.6% (Default) "10"
> CODE 1 0001 Loadline = 53.3%
> CODE 1 1110 Loadline = 96.7%
> CODE 1 1111 Loadline = 100%
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Afaik only 0%, 51.6% and 100% are the only ones enabled. Also I'm not sure about SCI's description of LLC. LLC overshoots voltage to allow for even voltage under load (which you already know) but the thing is it's always described 00 as being disabled when infact I think 00 is actually 100% LLC. Still a few things I reckon i can do with this chip. I'm going to take it off my card and hook it to my HP chip reader and check the output data.


----------



## KarateF22

So, just a Battlefield 4 related question... I have been experiencing some crashes which I do not know if I can attribute to the video card. The display driver never crashes like it normally does when it is the card's fault and there has been no artifacting. Is this just a case of a new game being buggy, or should I try lowering my clocks?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> can i go from reference bios to classified is what i wanted to know. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I already answered your question a few pages back. No, you cannot


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> So, just a Battlefield 4 related question... I have been experiencing some crashes which I do not know if I can attribute to the video card. The display driver never crashes like it normally does when it is the card's fault and there has been no artifacting. Is this just a case of a new game being buggy, or should I try lowering my clocks?


you could try lowing your clocks. As far as I've been able to tell so far BF4 isn't really sensitive to unstable clocks. I was running 1494MHz and recording with shadow play throughout the whole first mission and I never saw one single artefact and trust me I'm not stable at that clock haha.

Other note: I think I've found how to enable even more current into the VRMs, not sure I want to however


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I think your right about it not being very sensitive to unstable clocks.

As flaky as my card runs with the half incompatible BIOS, BF4 runs just fine at 1320Mhz core with stock volts.. Which crashes within 5 minute of Valley or Far Cry 3


----------



## FlyingSolo

Whats the best driver out now. Will be getting my card tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Whats the best driver out now. Will be getting my card tomorrow. Thanks


Always the latest. Unless you encounter personal issues.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Always the latest. Unless you encounter personal issues.


Thanks. It's just i read some where people where having problems with some drivers.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys is there anyone in Austria who can buy a card and sent it to me? I will compensate him of course for his troubles!

Yes I'm serious. I found a deal on a 780 and I cannot resist!









Must have good trader feedback/rating tho.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Afaik only 0%, 51.6% and 100% are the only ones enabled. Also I'm not sure about SCI's description of LLC. LLC overshoots voltage to allow for even voltage under load (which you already know) but the thing is it's always described 00 as being disabled when infact I think 00 is actually 100% LLC. Still a few things I reckon i can do with this chip. I'm going to take it off my card and hook it to my HP chip reader and check the output data.


Well i guess we have to set it to 11 and see how it behaves under load!








Shall we?

Set first card sg0 /wi3,20,DE,11
Set second card sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00

Ran valley - first card - 1,150v [email protected]/6000mhz
-second card - 1,181v

Tombraider - first card - 1,269v - 1.281v 1,[email protected]/7000mhz
- second card - 1,319v

So we have here (a very raw test







) a divergence from 0,019v to 0,031v which is 0,012v opposed to the 0,006v with LLC 0%
Now guess what? tried LLC default "10" (51,6%) and the voltage variation is the same as with LLC 100%!

LLC 0% - Voltage fluctuation = 0.006v
LLC 100% - Voltage fluctuation = 0.012v *
LLC 51,5% (Default) - Voltage fluctuation = 0.012v *

*Further tests must be pursued with higher voltage to determine the real fluctuation between LLC values.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys is there anyone in Austria who can buy a card and sent it to me? I will compensate him of course for his troubles!
> 
> Yes I'm serious. I found a deal on a 780 and I cannot resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have good trader feedback/rating tho.


How much? i can buy a 780 here for 450€ already!


----------



## Master__Shake

hi, new 780 owner here...first time poster and long time covet-er









why is it i can't install the latest driver, and have it work with surround and sli?

got it going on 320.49 but not with the latest...

usually just ends in bsod and then crash....

also how far can i overclock on a reference card?

im currently at 1000mhz boosting to i think 1136


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> also how far can i overclock on a reference card?


As far as your cooling lets you. On air cooling you are almost guaranteed to reach somewhere above 1.2 GHz with 1.212V assuming you also have the LLC fix enabled. This generally requires maxing out your fan somewhere between 70-80 C though. Some can get 1.3 GHz on air and the really really lucky I have seen even 1.4 GHz.

Water cooling can push this much, much further... I run mine at 1398 @ 1.325V for gaming on water cooling, but I have benched as high as 1463 @ 1.4V. Don't push your voltage above 1.25V unless you are water cooling with a block that covers the VRMs, of course, otherwise you risk blowing one.


----------



## mingocr83

Quick question...have an 780 SC ACX...would like to put the FTW Bios on it...any problems installing the new BIOS?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> How much? i can buy a 780 here for 450€ already!


How 350euros for an MSI 780 Gaming sounds..?


----------



## Imprezzion

Slightly less then I payed for mine but mine was practically new







(€390) G
Great price non the less.


----------



## Koniakki

Hmm I think I'm gonna pass on that 350euros MSI 780 Gaming.. The deal/e-shop looked phishy and that place only had 2 reviews for it which means absolutely nothing to its credibility.

Also the reason I didn't post the link its because I don't wanna promote/advertise untrustworthy/unreliable places.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Slightly less then I payed for mine but mine was practically new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (€390) G
> Great price non the less.


That's a great price. Can you kindly send me the links where you got it(if its an online shop)?


----------



## anubis1127

The MSI 780 Gaming is a fine card. It's a reference 780 PCB, so you can still fit blocks on it if you so choose, or the dual fan TwinFrozr cooler is sufficient if watercooling isn't your thing. There is nothing wrong with reference 780s, IMO, but if that isn't what you want, that is understandable.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The MSI 780 Gaming is a fine card. It's a reference 780 PCB, so you can still fit blocks on it if you so choose, or the dual fan TwinFrozr cooler is sufficient if watercooling isn't your thing. There is nothing wrong with reference 780s, IMO, but if that isn't what you want, that is understandable.


*Anubis* of course the MSI 780 Gaming is a great card. I was talking about the place that was selling the card.

The e-shop looked untrustworthy/unreliable and it had only 2 reviews from 2 people only.









P.S: I fixed my previous comment.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The MSI 780 Gaming is a fine card. It's a reference 780 PCB, so you can still fit blocks on it if you so choose, or the dual fan TwinFrozr cooler is sufficient if watercooling isn't your thing. There is nothing wrong with reference 780s, IMO, but if that isn't what you want, that is understandable.


Not quite reference, the VRM´s are different and even though it has the same buck controller (NCP4206) and it takes a hit when implementing the volt mod! voltages are not applied correctly and LLC behaves abnormally!
Nevertheless its a fine card stock with high probabilities of getting high clocks!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Quick question...have an 780 SC ACX...would like to put the FTW Bios on it...any problems installing the new BIOS?


why would you want the FTW bios whan you can use skys bios ?


----------



## caenlen

will my 780 at 1200 core adn 2500k at 4.8ghz be enough to power 1080p 144hz 144 frames for older games like dragon age origins, mass effect 1-3? or will i need two 780's?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

As I understand the gigabyte gtx 780 windforce cooler doesnt do a great job cooling the mem and the vrm-s but the evga acx coolers and msi lightning ones do a pretty good job wih their ram/vrm plate thingies, any other coolers you know of that use thosse plates to cool vrms and memory other than the lightng and acx? l


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> will my 780 at 1200 core adn 2500k at 4.8ghz be enough to power 1080p 144hz 144 frames for older games like dragon age origins, mass effect 1-3? or will i need two 780's?


A single 780 is enough for 1080p 60fps+, if needed OC a little and it will!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> As I understand the gigabyte gtx 780 windforce cooler doesnt do a great job cooling the mem and the vrm-s but the evga acx coolers and msi lightning ones do a pretty good job wih their ram/vrm plate thingies, any other coolers you know of that use thosse plates to cool vrms and memory other than the lightng and acx? l


Don´t expect to be able to OC better with the volt mod than with the other coolers, none of them cools the vrm´s properly, only water can remove enough heat! stick with the default voltages with LLC disabled dont go over 1,24v!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, solved the random hard shutdowns in my rig.

So, one problem solved with the Gaming BIOS









It was my motherboard. Crappy asrock thing...
It was already buggered due to a bad flash of Intel Management Engine causing me to mis random BIOS settings and I couldn't OC anythng past 4.4Ghz anymore..

But now this as well..

Card is now running on a even crappier AsRock Z68 EX3 Gen3 with a stock 2600K and she runs just fine. I've completed a full run of Valley, all 18 scenes, with LLC enabled and 1.294v.

LLC by itsself is still wonky on the card as it gives not a +25mV boost but a +60mV one but still, I can confirm the BIOS works and the cards fine.

Power limit is through the bloody roof AVERAGING at 102% of 340w on 1.294v, and the core is getting hot as the inner circle of hell at ~73c on 100% fanspeed for the TF cooler.

But it works









EDIT: Heat is getting way out of control here at 1.294v on the Gaming. Core on 100% fanspeed was slowly climbing towards 80c and my ColdZero backplate was SO hot I could smell the plastic above the VRM's.

But, and here it comes, this card is a raging beast lol.
It ran at 1394Mhz core and +600Mhz VRAM and completed a full run of Valley on just 1.294v. Dude, almost 1400Mhz on such low voltage..

This thing litterly screams waterblock.

And you know what? It's getting one







Any tips?

- I want the block to be added into my Swiftech H320 kit.
- I need a res (which??)
- I will add another thick 120 rad to my exaust. (Which??)
- And most of all, which block??

Last but not least? Is it even worth it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, solved the random hard shutdowns in my rig.
> 
> So, one problem solved with the Gaming BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my motherboard. Crappy asrock thing...
> It was already buggered due to a bad flash of Intel Management Engine causing me to mis random BIOS settings and I couldn't OC anythng past 4.4Ghz anymore..
> 
> But now this as well..
> 
> Card is now running on a even crappier AsRock Z68 EX3 Gen3 with a stock 2600K and she runs just fine. I've completed a full run of Valley, all 18 scenes, with LLC enabled and 1.294v.
> 
> LLC by itsself is still wonky on the card as it gives not a +25mV boost but a +60mV one but still, I can confirm the BIOS works and the cards fine.
> 
> Power limit is through the bloody roof AVERAGING at 102% of 340w on 1.294v, and the core is getting hot as the inner circle of hell at ~73c on 100% fanspeed for the TF cooler.
> 
> But it works


Im testing a new bios and while i was benching my cards this afternoon had a 132% power draw with 1,33v!


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im testing a new bios and while i was benching my cards this afternoon had a 132% power draw with 1,33v!


Psh, come back when you have the balls (or was it lack of sanity?) to put 1.512V through your reference card like I did







. It was 130% power target on a 440 watt bios... 572 watts! Got it up to 50C on water cooling. Not something I will be doing often, of course...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Psh, come back when you have the balls (or was it lack of sanity?) to put 1.512V through your reference card like I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was 130% power target on a 440 watt bios... 572 watts! Got it up to 50C on water cooling. Not something I will be doing often, of course...


Heheheh i failed to mention it was on a 300% PT bios on just 150%...
Do your math...









Cheers

Ed

P.S. The other tests i made caused a shutdown and my power meter was over 1400W... with just 1.38v...








Not finish testing yet!


----------



## bigaluksys

Hey guys, what's the average overclock on the reference 780? I'm thinking about getting a 780 next month, and I'm not sure if I should pay the extra for a card with custom cooler.


----------



## Clexzor

looky got a top 100 hall of fame score on fire strike on air









http://i.imgur.com/G0LsFQd.png

I know not that great but good for me


----------



## outofmyheadyo

what clocks on the cpu and the gpus ? nice one


----------



## Clexzor

4770k 4.9ghz 8gb 2933

and gtx 780 classified/780 ftw running at 1280mhz and 3300mhz mem 1.18v 1440p


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> will my 780 at 1200 core adn 2500k at 4.8ghz be enough to power 1080p 144hz 144 frames for older games like dragon age origins, mass effect 1-3? or will i need two 780's?


Most of those game's should fly under a single 780 @ 1080P.... DA:O will for sure play @ 144fps. Same for probably all three mass effect games. #1 for sure, #2 most likely, #3 probably.


----------



## wot

Guys I need some help here...


Anyone have this problem with 780/780SLI with one 1080p display? The only change I made was to set all to ultra and FOV to 90


----------



## Miaauw2513

Can anyone confirm if the games (Codes) included in the 780 (and the other 700 cards) can be sold off? Or are they somehow tied to your card?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the games (Codes) included in the 780 (and the other 700 cards) can be sold off? Or are they somehow tied to your card?


They come on slips of paper, and you enter the codes on a redemption site from Nvidia

Batman AO when redeemed, Nvidia gives you a Steam key

AC4 and Splinter Cell when redeemed, Nvidia gives you a promo code for each and a direct store link to Ubisoft where you add it to your cart, enter the promo code for the game, and it makes the price $0. The games are then tied to your UPlay account after 'purchase'

As the initial codes to redeem via Nvidia are on those slips of paper, sell them off, people do on Ebay all the time. I will note that the papers themselves state 'NOT FOR RESALE' but everyone seems to be doing it anyway lol.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> They come on slips of paper, and you enter the codes on a redemption site from Nvidia
> 
> Batman AO when redeemed, Nvidia gives you a Steam key
> 
> AC4 and Splinter Cell when redeemed, Nvidia gives you a promo code for each and a direct store link to Ubisoft where you add it to your cart, enter the promo code for the game, and it makes the price $0. The games are then tied to your UPlay account after 'purchase'
> 
> As the initial codes to redeem via Nvidia are on those slips of paper, sell them off, people do on Ebay all the time. I will note that the papers themselves state 'NOT FOR RESALE' but everyone seems to be doing it anyway lol.


So in short - they can be sold off for another discount?








I have bought all the games included already, so these free copies don't really serve any purpose to me.


----------



## KarateF22

Which non-reference 780 is reported to have the sturdiest VRMs and doesn't use Elpida memory? I may get a second one sometime in the future and I want one that can handle 1.5+ volts under water. I would be using the EK block, ofc, as even under water those voltages will produce temperatures matching a freaking star and the EK block does very well for cooling them VRMs.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Psh, come back when you have the balls (or was it lack of sanity?) to put 1.512V through your reference card like I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was 130% power target on a 440 watt bios... 572 watts! Got it up to 50C on water cooling. Not something I will be doing often, of course...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heheheh i failed to mention it was on a 300% PT bios on just 150%...
> Do your math...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. The other tests i made caused a shutdown and my power meter was over 1400W... with just 1.38v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not finish testing yet!


Shxiiiiiiiiii....... He will be geli

You going to need a pot or phase some day. You know how it going to happen right lol with that much juice.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Guys I need some help here...
> 
> 
> Anyone have this problem with 780/780SLI with one 1080p display? The only change I made was to set all to ultra and FOV to 90


i had a similar problem with my 670's


i was running classic windows theme but once i went to aero theme i no longer got that error
.....hope that helps


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well i guess we have to set it to 11 and see how it behaves under load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we?
> 
> Set first card sg0 /wi3,20,DE,11
> Set second card sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00
> 
> Ran valley - first card - 1,150v [email protected]/6000mhz
> -second card - 1,181v
> 
> Tombraider - first card - 1,269v - 1.281v 1,[email protected]/7000mhz
> - second card - 1,319v
> 
> So we have here (a very raw test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) a divergence from 0,019v to 0,031v which is 0,012v opposed to the 0,006v with LLC 0%
> Now guess what? tried LLC default "10" (51,6%) and the voltage variation is the same as with LLC 100%!
> 
> LLC 0% - Voltage fluctuation = 0.006v
> LLC 100% - Voltage fluctuation = 0.012v *
> LLC 51,5% (Default) - Voltage fluctuation = 0.012v *
> 
> *Further tests must be pursued with higher voltage to determine the real fluctuation between LLC values.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Interesting results. This is something I'm going to have to have a look at. I might be able to get the buck controller to set the actual in-putted voltage instead of the +0.025v
#
Cheers Ed, you've perked my interest haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> Guys I need some help here...
> 
> 
> Anyone have this problem with 780/780SLI with one 1080p display? The only change I made was to set all to ultra and FOV to 90


Daft question - have you tried with SLI disabled and with the latest drivers?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Shxiiiiiiiiii....... He will be geli
> 
> You going to need a pot or phase some day. You know how it going to happen right lol with that much juice.


Mate, is it possible to make a bios with a ridiculously high PT, like 650watt?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Shxiiiiiiiiii....... He will be geli

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You going to need a pot or phase some day. You know how it going to happen right lol with that much juice.


Already looking at a chiller at a local shop...








Water is not enough! Go to go sub-zero baby!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Interesting results. This is something I'm going to have to have a look at. I might be able to get the buck controller to set the actual in-putted voltage instead of the +0.025v
> #
> Cheers Ed, you've perked my interest haha.


Lets get our hands dirty Bro!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Daft question - have you tried with SLI disabled and with the latest drivers?
> Mate, is it possible to make a bios with a ridiculously high PT, like 650watt?


Did you read my post here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/12400_100#post_21098556


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> Hey guys, what's the average overclock on the reference 780? I'm thinking about getting a 780 next month, and I'm not sure if I should pay the extra for a card with custom cooler.


If you are not watercooling or going SLi I believe the custom cooler ones should be a better options. With the price cuts they're not that much more.

I will leave to the experts here to give you a better answer. That's was just my personal opinion.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Which non-reference 780 is reported to have the sturdiest VRMs and doesn't use Elpida memory? I may get a second one sometime in the future and I want one that can handle 1.5+ volts under water. I would be using the EK block, ofc, as even under water those voltages will produce temperatures matching a freaking star and the EK block does very well for cooling them VRMs.


+1 I would like to know too.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> So in short - they can be sold off for another discount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought all the games included already, so these free copies don't really serve any purpose to me.


Yeah, a quick search on Ebay and you'll probably find lots. The Batman AO one was going for around $20

Since the AC4 and Splinter Cell one is a single code, I'd say put it up for like $40 or $50. It's technically worth $130 as AC4 is 60 and Splinter Cell Deluxe is 70 (it is the deluxe edition btw)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So it has to show 1.238 in AB or not?
> 
> The command returns 00
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 00 = enabled LLC
> 10 = disabled LLC
> with only the LLC mod enabled AB dosent read the voltage unless u have it unlocked to 1.3v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears there is some confusion on the LLC status so here´s the hard facts:
> The Loadline is programmable over the SMBus on the NCP4206. It is programmed using the Loadline Calibration
> (0xDE) and Loadline Set (0xDF) commands. The Loadline can be adjusted between 0% and 100% of the external RCSA!
> 
> CODE 0 0000 Loadline = 0% (Disabled) "00"
> CODE 0 0001 Loadline = 3.226%
> CODE 1 0000 Loadline = 51.6% (Default) "10"
> CODE 1 0001 Loadline = 53.3%
> CODE 1 1110 Loadline = 96.7%
> CODE 1 1111 Loadline = 100%
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

So its reporting 00 on my end which means it should be working an im getting more than 1.212 despite prec x only showing 1.212 max


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Interesting results. This is something I'm going to have to have a look at. I might be able to get the buck controller to set the actual in-putted voltage instead of the +0.025v
> #
> Cheers Ed, you've perked my interest haha.
> Daft question - have you tried with SLI disabled and with the latest drivers?
> Mate, is it possible to make a bios with a ridiculously high PT, like 650watt?


It is doable, stronger bios' already exist. http://www.millan.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already looking at a chiller at a local shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water is not enough! Go to go sub-zero baby!


----------



## Miaauw2513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Yeah, a quick search on Ebay and you'll probably find lots. The Batman AO one was going for around $20
> 
> Since the AC4 and Splinter Cell one is a single code, I'd say put it up for like $40 or $50. It's technically worth $130 as AC4 is 60 and Splinter Cell Deluxe is 70 (it is the deluxe edition btw)


Thank you my friend +rep


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So its reporting 00 on my end which means it should be working an im getting more than 1.212 despite prec x only showing 1.212 max


Only AB is able to read the real voltage as its communicating with the voltage controller directly, all other programs including precisionx are receiving feed from the drivers and cannot show more than 1,212v!
Reporting "00" means your LLC is at 0%, you will only have a voltage variation of 0.006v but an increase voltage added of 0.025v to the voltage you set in AB!
i.e. 1.212v + 0.025v = 1.240v (+-)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is doable, stronger bios' already exist. http://www.millan.net


Yes they do exist... I know someone that is experimenting with one as we speak!








Guess who im going to bug for pointers on insulation and dew point calculations?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Doug2507

Quick one&#8230;.

I'm now running LLC/unlocked voltage with V3 ACX BIOS and looking to push the cards for benching. Both GPU's are on a custom water loop and temp isn't an issue. I've O/C'd them as far as i can on 115% pwr and 1.3v (1.325v). Can i crank up the voltage a bit more? What's the accepted max? This will be on/off running for maybe 2-4hrs before giving the cards a proper rest. Card's are MSI Twin Frozr.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes they do exist... I know someone that is experimenting with one as we speak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who im going to bug for pointers on insulation and dew point calculations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yes, benching 1450 core at 1.4V + I have yet to see a power limit over 50%.

I've never done a dewpoint calculation, I just count on snow, ice & water showing up so insulate accordingly, either painting the card with LET or vaseline. LET is preferred, it doesn't get everything you touch all greasy, or make the girls at the local store look at you funny when buying vaseline too frequently (still needs vaseline to protect the slot either way).
Art eraser is also good for extra measures in humid areas.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Quick one&#8230;.
> 
> I'm now running LLC/unlocked voltage with V3 ACX BIOS and looking to push the cards for benching. Both GPU's are on a custom water loop and temp isn't an issue. I've O/C'd them as far as i can on 115% pwr and 1.3v (1.325v). Can i crank up the voltage a bit more? What's the accepted max? This will be on/off running for maybe 2-4hrs before giving the cards a proper rest. Card's are MSI Twin Frozr.


Welcome to the Russian roulette!








Its a risk, a gambit you have to take! your card can burn with just a small voltage or even at stock or with a huge voltage jump, or not....









Usually over 1,37v you will find that you have diminishing returns (1,37 v- 1,40v / 50- 80mhz gain) so, dont go over 1,35v!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, benching 1450 core at 1.4V + I have yet to see a power limit over 50%.
> 
> I've never done a dewpoint calculation, I just count on snow, ice & water showing up so insulate accordingly, either painting the card with LET or vaseline. LET is preferred, it doesn't get everything you touch all greasy, or make *the girls at the local store look at you funny when buying vaseline too frequently* (still needs vaseline to protect the slot either way).
> Art eraser is also good for extra measures in humid areas.


You can always ask them to come over to see what you are doing with the vaseline...


----------



## istudy92

Question,
I would love some information from you guys!

So I own 2 7950 sapphire, I crossfired them, I am not exactly satisfied with the drivers nor the performance it has given me.

I am interested in selling both of them and getting a 780/780TI because of such a beautiful pricedrop

I went on EVGA website and it has SOOO MANY DAMN choices, and the prices are all different and I do not even know why they are at different clocks.

Is it locked clocks, where I cannot overclock a 780??

What is the diffrience between nvida card and amd, (please be more factual and not fanboyish -__- )


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Question,
> I would love some information from you guys!
> 
> So I own 2 7950 sapphire, I crossfired them, I am not exactly satisfied with the drivers nor the performance it has given me.
> 
> I am interested in selling both of them and getting a 780/780TI because of such a beautiful pricedrop
> 
> I went on EVGA website and it has SOOO MANY DAMN choices, and the prices are all different and I do not even know why they are at different clocks.
> 
> Is it locked clocks, where I cannot overclock a 780??
> 
> What is the diffrience between nvida card and amd, (please be more factual and not fanboyish -__- )


The 780 classified is great if you are wanting to bench a lot if not I would just go with a non superclocked 780 save you some money and the ref can be overclocked to a easy 1100 core usually. My friend has the 7970s and complains about the same issues and wanting to switch to 770s I will say the 780 is a beast of a card. I have owned quite a few amd cards and just started buying nvidia on this go around and honestly I would not go back to amd. You definetly would not be disappointed.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can always ask them to come over to see what you are doing with the vaseline...


I've yet to meet the girl who would show interest in a PC beyond facebook, I'd have to use the vas in other ways... But not with the girls at the local store, I don't drink that much anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Question,
> I would love some information from you guys!
> 
> So I own 2 7950 sapphire, I crossfired them, I am not exactly satisfied with the drivers nor the performance it has given me.
> 
> I am interested in selling both of them and getting a 780/780TI because of such a beautiful pricedrop
> 
> I went on EVGA website and it has SOOO MANY DAMN choices, and the prices are all different and I do not even know why they are at different clocks.
> 
> Is it locked clocks, where I cannot overclock a 780??
> 
> What is the diffrience between nvida card and amd, (please be more factual and not fanboyish -__- )


All Nvidia will overclock, you may have to flash a bios or do voltage hacks, depending on the card & how much you want to overclock it.

Nvidia & AMD are different architectures, I don't really know how to explain the differences. Both do the job they are made for, both are overclockable, one is usually ahead of the other as far as overall performance goes, but that doesn't mean the other sucks. I like using both, they are all fun to tinker with.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The 780 classified is great if you are wanting to bench a lot if not I would just go with a non superclocked 780 save you some money and the ref can be overclocked to a easy 1100 core usually. My friend has the 7970s and complains about the same issues and wanting to switch to 770s I will say the 780 is a beast of a card. I have owned quite a few amd cards and just started buying nvidia on this go around and honestly I would not go back to amd. You definetly would not be disappointed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've yet to meet the girl who would show interest in a PC beyond facebook, I'd have to use the vas in other ways... But not with the girls at the local store, I don't drink that much anymore.
> All Nvidia will overclock, you may have to flash a bios or do voltage hacks, depending on the card & how much you want to overclock it.
> 
> Nvidia & AMD are different architectures, I don't really know how to explain the differences. Both do the job they are made for, both are overclockable, one is usually ahead of the other as far as overall performance goes, but that doesn't mean the other sucks. I like using both, they are all fun to tinker with.


Alright sounds good,

Well I currently hae a 24" 1080p 60htz monitor, id like to play solid min 60 fps, but somehow my crossfire doesnt get me those results its somewhat upsetting that such a thing could occur...2 damn high end cards.
crisis 3, tomb raider, bf3, metro iv tried them all and non hit 60 on max on crossfire..yet when im folding, doing benches it shows that crossfire does indeed exist.

Would I have same problem with an SLI because I plan on buying a 1440p in near future or 4k in a year from now.


----------



## Killer344

Got my classy.... so far 1300mhz stable at 1.2v.


----------



## theilya

How are the temps / noise ?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Got my classy.... so far 1300mhz stable at 1.2v.


Congrats on the new card,is that game or valley stable....?


----------



## mickeykool

I just got the 780gtx and flashed sky bios on it.. Seems can't use geforce experience to optimize the games? Just checking if this is normal cuz I flashed different bios.

thanks


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I just got the 780gtx and flashed sky bios on it.. Seems can't use geforce experience to optimize the games? Just checking if this is normal cuz I flashed different bios.
> 
> thanks


I havnt flashed my bios and til this day i cnt use geforce to optimize some games or even add them to my list,so nothing to worry about there....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Interesting results. This is something I'm going to have to have a look at. I might be able to get the buck controller to set the actual in-putted voltage instead of the +0.025v
> #
> Cheers Ed, you've perked my interest haha.
> Daft question - have you tried with SLI disabled and with the latest drivers?
> Mate, is it possible to make a bios with a ridiculously high PT, like 650watt?


.

possible yes, if going to happen dunno. karate22 already asked me about it I said no. but deep down, I feel like in doing it. If we look back and see all the top score and how well all reference 780 are holding up on that High voltage and give us those high scores it makes me think in give it a bit more juice. ask we speak now you did gave us the ability to overvoltage our GPU but i feel like let you alone in the dark "in a certain point of my view" we do know many of us know how to do it and know the consequences but the many noob's can really take it in the wrong direction. like

F' sky and zawa because of them I burned my darn GPU. hey I have see it and I still see it. remember when *M*e and *E*D gave you a push







, yeah you do remember what I wrote. That ppl exist and they are among us. I'm not give you or anyone a excuse but this is how I look and I do look it different.

I feel like to say screw it sometimes. let me tell you why I feel like in doing it.

780 rev 1,2,3 = 391w
Classy rev 1 = 440w
Classy rev 2 = 450w
Classy rev 3 = 600w
MSI LT rev 1,2 = 640w
HOF rev 1,2 = 456w
Titan = 439w

Did I left the 780 reference in the dark?

Any reference 780 are compatible with MSI LT vBios.
 






fan profile may be different but under water you don't need it anyways.

I'm sure now after this post many here will flash the MSI LT vBios included you lol







.

Just be very careful with all those power's combined it may give you happiness at same time madness. for ex: *Koniakki*
but since I opened this thread this is the only reference dead here. lucky of the draw.

Volt + PT =







and







or









Just to make this clear for everyone that doesnt know it.

Precision X read's the Power target different ( I believe it does read wrong ) because of the limit of 200% set in software while MSI Afterburner read's it right 300% from the bios. when the power slide are unlocked of course.

Same bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already looking at a chiller at a local shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water is not enough! Go to go sub-zero baby!


Good call.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is doable, stronger bios' already exist. http://www.millan.net


this how you look when bench XOC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes they do exist... I know someone that is experimenting with one as we speak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who im going to bug for pointers on insulation and dew point calculations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can always ask them to come over to see what you are doing with the vaseline...


it may look more weird when you arrive at the store with a friend.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> How are the temps / noise ?


Works at 75% fan speed, 73°C during valley at 1306mhz 1.2v, I put my ear next to my side fan case and I could barely hear anything during load tbh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Congrats on the new card,is that game or valley stable....?


1320mhz valley, I dropped it to 1306mhz because it obviously won't be FC3 stable lol (gonna check now).


----------



## Killer344

yup, FC3 made me back down to 1280/3600


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> .
> 
> possible yes, if going to happen dunno. karate22 already asked me about it I said no. but deep down, I feel like in doing it. If we look back and see all the top score and how well all reference 780 are holding up on that High voltage and give us those high scores it makes me think in give it a bit more juice. ask we speak now you did gave us the ability to overvoltage our GPU but i feel like let you alone in the dark "in a certain point of my view" we do know many of us know how to do it and know the consequences but the many noob's can really take it in the wrong direction. like
> 
> F' sky and zawa because of them I burned my darn GPU. hey I have see it and I still see it. remember when *M*e and *E*D gave you a push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yeah you do remember what I wrote. That ppl exist and they are among us. I'm not give you or anyone a excuse but this is how I look and I do look it different.
> 
> I feel like to say screw it sometimes. let me tell you why I feel like in doing it.
> 
> 780 rev 1,2,3 = 391w
> Classy rev 1 = 440w
> Classy rev 2 = 450w
> Classy rev 3 = 600w
> MSI LT rev 1,2 = 640w
> HOF rev 1,2 = 456w
> Titan = 439w
> 
> Did I left the 780 reference in the dark?
> 
> Any reference 780 are compatible with MSI LT vBios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan profile may be different but under water you don't need it anyways.
> 
> I'm sure now after this post many here will flash the MSI LT vBios included you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just be very careful with all those power's combined it may give you happiness at same time madness. for ex: *Koniakki*
> but since I opened this thread this is the only reference dead here. lucky of the draw.
> 
> Volt + PT =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make this clear for everyone that doesnt know it.
> 
> Precision X read's the Power target different ( I believe it does read wrong ) because of the limit of 200% set in software while MSI Afterburner read's it right 300% from the bios. when the power slide are unlocked of course.
> 
> Same bios


Listen to what Sky has to say people... He knows his stuff among some other members here.









Although I don't know if my Palit 780 Jetstream uses a reference board or not, I learned that many others are running on Air well above 1.25-1.275 and some even 1.3V+ and their cards are still fine.
But what we don't know is how many MAY have killed their cards and didn't take it so well and also didn't say anything here and just RMA'ed them. That's a possibility too.

For how long tho, noone knows. I hope forever. I don't want anyone to go through what I went through and what others of course went through before me.
Its not like noone killed a gpu before. But most are pros or expert overclockers and not just regular guys that just love OCing/benching like me.

So I might have been just unlucky like some people said. But since that's my personal experience, I would never go above 1.25V on Air again. But that's just me.

If I can game on a card @1350Mhz below 1.24-1.25V and temps below 75-80'C well that's it for me.


----------



## Zawarudo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> .
> 
> possible yes, if going to happen dunno. karate22 already asked me about it I said no. but deep down, I feel like in doing it. If we look back and see all the top score and how well all reference 780 are holding up on that High voltage and give us those high scores it makes me think in give it a bit more juice. ask we speak now you did gave us the ability to overvoltage our GPU but i feel like let you alone in the dark "in a certain point of my view" we do know many of us know how to do it and know the consequences but the many noob's can really take it in the wrong direction. like
> 
> F' sky and zawa because of them I burned my darn GPU. hey I have see it and I still see it. remember when *M*e and *E*D gave you a push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yeah you do remember what I wrote. That ppl exist and they are among us. I'm not give you or anyone a excuse but this is how I look and I do look it different.
> 
> I feel like to say screw it sometimes. let me tell you why I feel like in doing it.
> 
> 780 rev 1,2,3 = 391w
> Classy rev 1 = 440w
> Classy rev 2 = 450w
> Classy rev 3 = 600w
> MSI LT rev 1,2 = 640w
> HOF rev 1,2 = 456w
> Titan = 439w
> 
> Did I left the 780 reference in the dark?
> 
> Any reference 780 are compatible with MSI LT vBios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan profile may be different but under water you don't need it anyways.
> 
> I'm sure now after this post many here will flash the MSI LT vBios included you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just be very careful with all those power's combined it may give you happiness at same time madness. for ex: *Koniakki*
> but since I opened this thread this is the only reference dead here. lucky of the draw.
> 
> Volt + PT =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make this clear for everyone that doesnt know it.
> 
> Precision X read's the Power target different ( I believe it does read wrong ) because of the limit of 200% set in software while MSI Afterburner read's it right 300% from the bios. when the power slide are unlocked of course.
> 
> Same bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call.
> this how you look when bench XOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may look more weird when you arrive at the store with a friend.






Now I didn't know the LT bios was compatible with the reference 780. yes I am going to flash it haha. Come on you know what I'm like, I need to push this 780 more. If it pops then It's on me, just like when I released the LLC and over 1.325v mod.









Plus this witch hunt people have going with saying cards are going to pop isn't going to happen, I've not seen one person on water kill a reference 780. I've been running 1.4v 24/7 gaming most days since August and my card has no noticeable degradation yet.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 
> Now I didn't know the LT bios was compatible with the reference 780. yes I am going to flash it haha. Come on you know what I'm like, I need to push this 780 more. If it pops then It's on me, just like when I released the LLC and over 1.325v mod.




Got to get more juice... already over 1100W here...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## SDMODNoob

Attempted to flash for the first time and that ezflash tool you made was super easy to use. good news I didn't blow up my cards and managed a small overclock to game with









Also applied to join this club as well


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get more juice... already over 1100W here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Nice clocks mate, why do you have duct tape around your monitor? Is it to stop glare?


----------



## NateST

Speaking of power, I was hitting 176% on Skyn3ts latest Classified BIOS... if that's a 440w BIOS is that 770w? O_O


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Which non-reference 780 is reported to have the sturdiest VRMs and doesn't use Elpida memory? I may get a second one sometime in the future and I want one that can handle 1.5+ volts under water. I would be using the EK block, ofc, as even under water those voltages will produce temperatures matching a freaking star and the EK block does very well for cooling them VRMs.


not sure if anyone answered this yet... It should be the 780 Classi, which I have heard is no longer coming with elpida.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not sure if anyone answered this yet... It should be the 780 Classi, which I have heard is no longer coming with elpida.


Jacob said earlier today that the Classifieds are now coming with Hynix and Samsung.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> 
> Now I didn't know the LT bios was compatible with the reference 780. yes I am going to flash it haha. Come on you know what I'm like, I need to push this 780 more. If it pops then It's on me, just like when I released the LLC and over 1.325v mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus this witch hunt people have going with saying cards are going to pop isn't going to happen, I've not seen one person on water kill a reference 780. I've been running 1.4v 24/7 gaming most days since August and my card has no noticeable degradation yet.


I know you going to jump on it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Attempted to flash for the first time and that ezflash tool you made was super easy to use. good news I didn't blow up my cards and managed a small overclock to game with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also applied to join this club as well


Well I did what I had to do. it will make a lot easy for ppl that are not familiar with nvflash.









enjoy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Speaking of power, I was hitting 176% on Skyn3ts latest Classified BIOS... if that's a 440w BIOS is that 770w? O_O


All revision now is 600w, since I got the PT unlocked the default 100% is 300w









Time to release a new Titan Bios brb


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Jacob said earlier today that the Classifieds are now coming with Hynix and Samsung.


That's about as legit of a conformation as it get's. #1 OP 780 would be classi then!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Nice clocks mate, why do you have duct tape around your monitor? Is it to stop glare?


The monitors are debezeled and as they are silver i used gorilla tape to cover the aluminium frames!











Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know you going to jump on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did what I had to do. it will make a lot easy for ppl that are not familiar with nvflash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy.
> All revision now is 600w, since I got the PT unlocked the default 100% is 300w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to release a new Titan Bios brb*


You got PM!


----------



## theilya

those with ref coolers, how loud does it at 75% fan?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Out of curiousity is it normal for 780s to start buzzing when under load? Mine are watercooled yet when overclocked and playing a game it starts buzzing like mad. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Out of curiousity is it normal for 780s to start buzzing when under load? Mine are watercooled yet when overclocked and playing a game it starts buzzing like mad. Did I do something wrong?


It's just coil whine. It's pretty common and nothing to worry about. My card does the same and the Titan I had before that too.

Also, I tried the LT bios, it works but the power target isn't right. I get throttling @ 1350MHz @ 1.350v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> It's just coil whine. It's pretty common and nothing to worry about. My card does the same and the Titan I had before that too.
> 
> Also, I tried the LT bios, it works but the power target isn't right. I get throttling @ 1350MHz @ 1.350v


With the power target slider maximized?
I forgot it at 100% today and i was scratching my head and doing lots of calculations about why was the power curve so off, when i realized i didnt touch the slider...


----------



## ZeVo

Hey guys. I do not own a 780 yet, but I have some questions on the HOF model specifically.

I know there are some people that had this card burn out on them, but did it happen out of no where? I am a little worried. I don't plan on doing any BIOS modding when I get it.

And just a simple newbie question. Will be current PSU in my sig rig be fine for one even overclocked? The only other problem is that my PSU only has one 8 pin connector, so could I just use a molex to 8pin that comes with the card itself?

Thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got PM!


Ed I think i got your brain confused, I really don't know which one read's right. my equation is kinda weird


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Out of curiousity is it normal for 780s to start buzzing when under load? Mine are watercooled yet when overclocked and playing a game it starts buzzing like mad. Did I do something wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> It's just coil whine. It's pretty common and nothing to worry about. My card does the same and the Titan I had before that too.
> 
> Also, I tried the LT bios, it works but the power target isn't right. I get throttling @ 1350MHz @ 1.350v


Yap Zawa is right!







its pretty common, its a mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it!
Some PSU´s have 2200uF capacitors attached to PCI-E connectors to reduce the electrical whine/buzz, my PSU has them but still some noise specially at high core speeds is perceptible!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hey guys. I do not own a 780 yet, but I have some questions on the HOF model specifically.
> 
> I know there are some people that had this card burn out on them, but did it happen out of no where? I am a little worried. I don't plan on doing any BIOS modding when I get it.
> 
> And just a simple newbie question. Will be current PSU in my sig rig be fine for one even overclocked? The only other problem is that my PSU only has one 8 pin connector, so could I just use a molex to 8pin that comes with the card itself?
> 
> Thanks.


that psu should be enough for a single unit. the GPU should come with proper adapter's if you have the (i believe it's molex) necessary available connections.

Avoid HOF @ all cost's, seems to be the going opinion @ this point.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that psu should be enough for a single unit. the GPU should come with proper adapter's if you have the (i believe it's molex) necessary available connections.
> 
> Avoid HOF @ all cost's, seems to be the going opinion @ this point.


Dang, is the problem that bad? If anything I'll just wait and get an EVGA. Are the prices of the 780's going to drop anymore because of the 780 Ti? Or is that the reason for the price cuts?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Dang, is the problem that bad? If anything I'll just wait and get an EVGA. Are the prices of the 780's going to drop anymore because of the 780 Ti? Or is that the reason for the price cuts?


Listen to what skupples said,i wouldn't touch a HOF with a ten foot pole....


----------



## ZeVo

Understood, haha. I wouldn't even be able to afford one now anyway. Hopefully when Black Friday comes it'll be a little cheaper. So which 780's should I be looking at? I am going to be gaming at 1440p. Which card has had the best OC results so far?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hey guys. I do not own a 780 yet, but I have some questions on the HOF model specifically.
> 
> I know there are some people that had this card burn out on them, but did it happen out of no where? I am a little worried. I don't plan on doing any BIOS modding when I get it.
> 
> And just a simple newbie question. Will be current PSU in my sig rig be fine for one even overclocked? The only other problem is that my PSU only has one 8 pin connector, so could I just use a molex to 8pin that comes with the card itself?
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Listen to what skupples said,i wouldn't touch a HOF with a ten foot pole....


Not even with a twenty foot pole!








Now seriously! Stay away from any HOF until galaxy sorts out the problem as the cards burned with the stock bios on!
On another pertinent matter, if your PSU do not meet (only one 8 pin connector means its too old and probably too weak for any 780) the necessary requirements to run a high powered, hungry graphics card such as those with GK110 chip (Titan/780/780ti) you should think about buying a quality PSU, dont go cheap on the most important part of your computer!









My 2 cents!

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed I think i got your brain confused, I really don't know which one read's right. my equation is kinda weird


No, your equations are always lucid, you are my Brother remember?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Understood, haha. I wouldn't even be able to afford one now anyway. Hopefully when Black Friday comes it'll be a little cheaper. So which 780's should I be looking at? I am going to be gaming at 1440p. Which card has had the best OC results so far?


I was going to link this HOF vs Refence 780 but looks like skupp's "OCN Ninja Spy" got it right


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, your equations are always lucid, you are my Brother remember?


I just gave you another one lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just gave you another one lol


and i just replied!


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, new to nvidia, just came from a gigabyte 7950 and I got a couple of noob questions here, sorry








Why is the core speed and core memory of my gainward gtx 780 phantom almost identical to the one on the 7950?
I managede to OC the gigabyte card to 1150 mhz and 1600 memory, and it ran fine, but in a review of the card i got now the reviewer said he managed to push the 780 to 1049 mhz before it became unstable.
Is there something I'm not getting here in regards to this? Why doesn't a much better card like the 780 have much higher clock and mem speeds?
also, in all the reviews of this card with this kind of cooler, they always claim that the card keeps withing 70c under load, but mine hits 80 pretty quickly even with a moderate OC.
I feel like there's something really basic I'm not getting here!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Out of curiousity is it normal for 780s to start buzzing when under load? Mine are watercooled yet when overclocked and playing a game it starts buzzing like mad. Did I do something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> It's just coil whine. It's pretty common and nothing to worry about. My card does the same and the Titan I had before that too.
> 
> Also, I tried the LT bios, it works but the power target isn't right. I get throttling @ 1350MHz @ 1.350v
Click to expand...

My Evga 780 did NOT have coil whine, so RMA it if it bugs you. My previous Galaxy 580 didn't whine either.

So this latest news of the Ti w/ 2880 cores has me all giddy! I hope that turns out to be real.


----------



## legalis

I'm having some issues peeps.

I have followed the instructions, and successfully installed the Titan 1.3v 440w vBios onto my 2 780's. I have successfully completed the cmd for MSI AB Beta 15. I have copied the setting into my Profiles of MSI AB. I have run the 1.3v utility. I still only get the +62v and 115% Power target. When running my OC, it maxes out at 1212v and 116% Power target on a farily avg OC (1150). I have added a picture to see if anyone can help me. The MSI AB doesn't show my volts as a total amount like other pictures ive seen, but as a +/-

My Info.JPG 564k .JPG file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legalis*
> 
> I'm having some issues peeps.
> 
> I have followed the instructions, and successfully installed the Titan 1.3v 440w vBios onto my 2 780's. I have successfully completed the cmd for MSI AB Beta 15. I have copied the setting into my Profiles of MSI AB. I have run the 1.3v utility. I still only get the +62v and 115% Power target. When running my OC, it maxes out at 1212v and 116% Power target on a farily avg OC (1150). I have added a picture to see if anyone can help me. The MSI AB doesn't show my volts as a total amount like other pictures ive seen, but as a +/-
> 
> My Info.JPG 564k .JPG file


Hi,

Download my small guide in my SIG and follow instructions and you´ll be running in no time!








Any doubts or problems drop me a PM!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Clexzor

780 TII specs leaked looks ok...kinda irritated at NVidia and how they are releasing cards like this anyway stick with 780 sli the ti seems to be ok but as you can see to try and justify it they added dx 11.2 which we wont use for a long time lola nd opengl 4 which isn't even used yet what a joke imo.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, new to nvidia, just came from a gigabyte 7950 and I got a couple of noob questions here, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the core speed and core memory of my gainward gtx 780 phantom almost identical to the one on the 7950?
> I managede to OC the gigabyte card to 1150 mhz and 1600 memory, and it ran fine, but in a review of the card i got now the reviewer said he managed to push the 780 to 1049 mhz before it became unstable.
> Is there something I'm not getting here in regards to this? Why doesn't a much better card like the 780 have much higher clock and mem speeds?
> also, in all the reviews of this card with this kind of cooler, they always claim that the card keeps withing 70c under load, but mine hits 80 pretty quickly even with a moderate OC.
> I feel like there's something really basic I'm not getting here!


Get water on that card and you will see speeds in the 1400mhz order!








You are talking about 2 different architectures and 2 whole different cards all together!
To get the 7950 to perform the same as a stock 780 you would have to OC it (if it was possible of course) to at least 2500mhz!
Speed alone doesn't cut it, take a look at the intel chips and amd chips, intel with less core speed can achieve higher performance than amd!
Some reviewers dont know their heads from their tales OC wise...







but if the card sample they have is a bad OC´er there's nothing they can do!
Regarding the temperature, sometimes the TIM is not applied correctly by the card manufacturer and because it is not spread evenly you see higher temps than normal but remember that ambient temperatures influence the cards operating temperature, if you have the computer in a hot room or a bad flow of air in your case it can lead to high temperatures at idle and at load!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> 780 TII specs leaked looks ok...kinda irritated at NVidia and how they are releasing cards like this anyway stick with 780 sli the ti seems to be ok but as you can see to try and justify it they added dx 11.2 which we wont use for a long time lola nd opengl 4 which isn't even used yet what a joke imo.


For benches it might be worth it but for gaming i dont think so, you hardly see differences now from a 780 to a Titan and the core difference is 384 let alone a 192 core to a 780Ti and the 3GB hampers the jump to multi or surround 4K!

My 2 cents

Ed


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not even with a twenty foot pole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now seriously! Stay away from any HOF until galaxy sorts out the problem as the cards burned with the stock bios on!
> On another pertinent matter, if your PSU do not meet (only one 8 pin connector means its too old and probably too weak for any 780) the necessary requirements to run a high powered, hungry graphics card such as those with GK110 chip (Titan/780/780ti) you should think about buying a quality PSU, dont go cheap on the most important part of your computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents!
> 
> Ed


Yeah I'll definitely buy a better PSU in the future. My current M12II 620W does have one 8 pin and 6 pin, so seeing as the 780 ACX is that exactly maybe it wouldn't be a bad choice? If the power requirements are still too close I'll buy a new one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yeah I'll definitely buy a better PSU in the future. My current M12II 620W does have one 8 pin and 6 pin, so seeing as the 780 ACX is that exactly maybe it wouldn't be a bad choice? If the power requirements are still too close I'll buy a new one.


At stock with no OC yes it manages, your system at idle should run at 100W+- and with your [email protected]/1,3v on load (just cpu) will take +- 220W, plus 300W from the 780 makes 520W+-
will be a little on the edge but manageable!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

About to pull trigger on Asus GTX 780 DC20C

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779

$520 + -$25 newegg credit on purchases over $250 for today only. So around 475'ish because i also have another -$10 promo

yay or nay?

Should i pull the trigger? I'm coming from GTX 570 @ 1080p reso. I'm dying to play me some Batman and AC4, and possibly BF4 !


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> About to pull trigger on Asus GTX 780 DC20C
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779
> 
> $520 + -$25 newegg credit on purchases over $250 for today only. So around 475'ish because i also have another -$10 promo
> 
> yay or nay?
> 
> Should i pull the trigger? I'm coming from GTX 570 @ 1080p reso. I'm dying to play me some Batman and AC4, and possibly BF4 !


do it, 780 for that price+ free games is just insane, and the dcu2 is a great air card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> About to pull trigger on Asus GTX 780 DC20C
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779
> 
> $520 + -$25 newegg credit on purchases over $250 for today only. So around 475'ish because i also have another -$10 promo
> 
> yay or nay?
> 
> Should i pull the trigger? I'm coming from GTX 570 @ 1080p reso. I'm dying to play me some Batman and AC4, and possibly BF4 !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do it, 780 for that price+ free games is just insane, and the dcu2 is a great air card


yes it is but no volt mod for you...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> yes it is but no volt mod for you...


thats the only downside, i guess it depends on what he wants to do, just gaming on air with a good card? or does he want to bench with 1.3+ volts into his card.

if the first part, the asus card is nice, if the second part, avoid the asus card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> 780 TII specs leaked looks ok...kinda irritated at NVidia and how they are releasing cards like this anyway stick with 780 sli the ti seems to be ok but as you can see to try and justify it they added dx 11.2 which we wont use for a long time lola nd opengl 4 which isn't even used yet what a joke imo.


I'm almost positive that DX11.2 will not require any different hardware, anything that is DX11 ready, will support DX11.2... I would love for some one to show me *proof* stating otherwise.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do it, 780 for that price+ free games is just insane, and the dcu2 is a great air card


The EVGA ACX one also looks tempting

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=Qy_-1EMFEeOjzeYZNastfAsKq7_Q4vl3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16814130918&cm_sp=

$485 AR
$-25
$-10

$450 free shipping and 3 game bundle. SWEET BABY JEBUS.

The EVGA ACX or the Asus. Which one would you guys recommend? I never had problem with evga 570, but i love Asus's design/quality.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> The EVGA ACX one also looks tempting
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=Qy_-1EMFEeOjzeYZNastfAsKq7_Q4vl3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16814130918&cm_sp=
> 
> $485 AR
> $-25
> $-10
> 
> $450 free shipping and 3 game bundle. SWEET BABY JEBUS.
> 
> The EVGA ACX or the Asus. Which one would you guys recommend? I never had problem with evga 570, but i love Asus's design/quality.


i would go evga over asus any day any time every time.

The evga support team is miles ahead of everyone else, along with that, you can actually volt mod the evga one and achieve higher overclocks. The asus model 780 has nice components on it, but it cant be volt modded, so its stuck at lower voltages forever, unless you hard mod it. which doing that just for gaming? crazy


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, new to nvidia, just came from a gigabyte 7950 and I got a couple of noob questions here, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the core speed and core memory of my gainward gtx 780 phantom almost identical to the one on the 7950?
> I managede to OC the gigabyte card to 1150 mhz and 1600 memory, and it ran fine, but in a review of the card i got now the reviewer said he managed to push the 780 to 1049 mhz before it became unstable.
> Is there something I'm not getting here in regards to this? Why doesn't a much better card like the 780 have much higher clock and mem speeds?
> also, in all the reviews of this card with this kind of cooler, they always claim that the card keeps withing 70c under load, but mine hits 80 pretty quickly even with a moderate OC.
> I feel like there's something really basic I'm not getting here!


It's a different architecture, so don't try to compare them as equals, if that make's any sense. I would set your fan @ max (80%?) when ever OC'ing on air. That should help bring the temps down a bit. Also, you may need to evaluate your case's are flow situation. The only limitations you are going to run into are temp & bios, not the actual limitation's of the hardware it's self.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats the only downside, i guess it depends on what he wants to do, just gaming on air with a good card? or does he want to bench with 1.3+ volts into his card.
> 
> if the first part, the asus card is nice, if the second part, avoid the asus card


I have no plans on Water cooling. I just want something beast, semi-quiet, can overclock mild to moderate (so i can get the most out of my games) and i want a little more horse power, basically from the vram and the extra gpu power so i can plow games for the next 3 years nice and safe with my 2500k & 1080p set up.

I'm a best bang for the buck type of person, i realized the 770 2gb is great for the money, but i forsee 2gb vram getting hold up quickly because of next gen, and 770 4gb vram is close to $400, so why not splurge a little more and get a titan cut, since of the crazy nvidia price cuts?

So just pull the trigger on EVGA? I basically wanted the Asus because i heard EVGA ACX's were hit and miss, had some coil whine noise, but i would be pretty upset if my ASUS couldn't OC too well because of lottery decison making.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> I have no plans on Water cooling. I just want something beast, semi-quiet, can overclock mild to moderate (so i can get the most out of my games) and i want a little more horse power, basically from the vram and the extra gpu power so i can plow games for the next 3 years nice and safe with my 2500k & 1080p set up.
> 
> I'm a best bang for the buck type of person, i realized the 770 2gb is great for the money, but i forsee 2gb vram getting hold up quickly because of next gen, and 770 4gb vram is close to $400, so why not splurge a little more and get a titan cut, since of the crazy nvidia price cuts?


well if youre doing just air, its not really recommended to go over 1.212v on air anyways, so then it comes down to do you prefer asus or evga? both should overclock similarly.

do you plan on bios flashing to get the most out of your card?


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well if youre doing just air, its not really recommended to go over 1.212v on air anyways, so then it comes down to do you prefer asus or evga? both should overclock similarly.
> 
> do you plan on bios flashing to get the most out of your card?


Last time i tried to Over-volt my 570, it nearly blew up !!! aahahah, na, just kidding.

basically, the EVGA ACX has the higher clocks, right from the get-go, then the ASUS. But then noise, temperature, overclock-a-bility, comes into play.

I just assumed Asus were more quieter, and better for long term. If i can get anywhere around 1170 or so on either card, at stock voltage, I'll be set, but just for the assurance, i would probably like to have the option of increasing voltage as best/safe as possible, while getting the most out of my card on air.

So what do you think, can either one hit 1150 or so on stock voltages?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> Last time i tried to Over-volt my 570, it nearly blew up !!! aahahah, na, just kidding.
> 
> basically, the EVGA ACX has the higher clocks, right from the get-go, then the ASUS. But then noise, temperature, overclock-a-bility, comes into play.
> 
> I just assumed Asus were more quieter, and better for long term. If i can get anywhere around 1170 or so on either card, at stock voltage, I'll be set, but just for the assurance, i would probably like to have the option of increasing voltage as best as possible, while getting the most out of my card on air.


should ignore out of the box clocks imo







both cards on the same volts will overclock similarly, you could easily get 1150+ on either card unless you get the biggest dud card in the world









the evga ACX cooler is pretty quiet, i havent used an asus 780, but if its like the 7970 dcu2 cooler, then it is also really really quiet.

the major difference is, if you ever decide you want more voltage, then you would have to go with the evga card.

and if for whatever reason you have to rma your card, evga's rma/support team is seriously the absolute best.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> should ignore out of the box clocks imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both cards on the same volts will overclock similarly, you could easily get 1150+ on either card unless you get the biggest dud card in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the evga ACX cooler is pretty quiet, i havent used an asus 780, but if its like the 7970 dcu2 cooler, then it is also really really quiet.
> 
> the major difference is, if you ever decide you want more voltage, then you would have to go with the evga card.
> 
> and if for whatever reason you have to rma your card, evga's rma/support team is seriously the absolute best.


Yap, Szeged is right! Go for the EVGA!
I only went for the ASUS because i got them at importers price (less 23%), the first one i got it here at OCN, the other 2 got them here!








Otherwise i would go for EVGA, i worked with them (Germany) for 5 years and never had a complaint!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> About to pull trigger on Asus GTX 780 DC20C
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779
> 
> $520 + -$25 newegg credit on purchases over $250 for today only. So around 475'ish because i also have another -$10 promo
> 
> yay or nay?
> 
> Should i pull the trigger? I'm coming from GTX 570 @ 1080p reso. I'm dying to play me some Batman and AC4, and possibly BF4 !


Where do u find out about newegg credits? I never get the emails.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Yo I just Pulled the Trigger guys LOL. Forget Black Friday, The time to act is NOW !!!!

EVGA 780, got the instant $15 rebate, and a $10 rebate from them through mail

$10 promo from yesterday that i used,

Got a Toshiba $3tb Hard Drive as well for under $100 ($45 instant saving Slick Deals had it on front page)



GTX 780, 3 games, and a 3tb hard drive for under $580.

And if the $25 code stacks, everything for $550.

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME BROS. Can't wait to plow Arkham origins and AC4. Thanks szeged and also everyone else who helped me out.

Now i need to sell my GTX 570, how much should i put it up for on e-bay?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> Yo I just Pulled the Trigger guys LOL. Forget Black Friday, The time to act is NOW !!!!
> 
> EVGA 780, got the instant $15 rebate, and a $10 rebate from them through mail
> 
> $10 promo from yesterday that i used,
> 
> Got a Toshiba $3tb Hard Drive as well for under $100 ($45 instant saving Slick Deals had it on front page)
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780, 3 games, and a 3tb hard drive for under $580.
> 
> And if the $25 code stacks, everything for $550.
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD TO ME BROS. Can't wait to plow Arkham origins and AC4. Thanks szeged and also everyone else who helped me out.
> 
> Now i need to sell my GTX 570, how much should i put it up for on e-bay?


grats


----------



## wholeeo

So who's going to bless me with a shield coupon,


----------



## dyscreet

Hey guys. I just purchased an EVGA 780 SC w/ ACX cooler from Newegg. They have a crazy good deal going on for it right now. It was either between this card and the r9 290 (non-x), but I figured that the 780 is the better deal right now, especially this particular one from EVGA, considering the r9 290 reference is rumored at a $450 price point. I don't really see how the 290 could be better than this card, so I went ahead and jumped on it. Question though, I saw some people talking about a $25 Newegg credit going on for today, am I supposed to receive some confirmation that I got the credit?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> Yo I just Pulled the Trigger guys LOL. Forget Black Friday, The time to act is NOW !!!!
> 
> EVGA 780, got the instant $15 rebate, and a $10 rebate from them through mail
> 
> $10 promo from yesterday that i used,
> 
> Got a Toshiba $3tb Hard Drive as well for under $100 ($45 instant saving Slick Deals had it on front page)
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780, 3 games, and a 3tb hard drive for under $580.
> 
> And if the $25 code stacks, everything for $550.
> 
> It's a good deal but I would've waited for the 780ti, The price likely to be where the 780 was before price drops and it is likely to include free games aswell. 2880 cores and 7GHZ memory confirmed at this point so it's IMO a no brainer if you are waiting to pull the trigger.
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD TO ME BROS. Can't wait to plow Arkham origins and AC4. Thanks szeged and also everyone else who helped me out.
> 
> Now i need to sell my GTX 570, how much should i put it up for on e-bay?


While a good deal I would've waited, the 780ti has been confirmed to have a full GK110 core (2880 cores) with stock 7GHz memory, It will likely be the price the 780's were before the price drop and will likely come with free games aswell.


----------



## stolemyowncar

I just exchanged my 4GB 760's (I got them for 600$ over a month ago) at Microcenter for two of these. Ah, I love Microcenter.

I got one for 485$ and the other for 375$ because they were both open box and one of them came with no accessories (the other one was in utterly perfect condition with all accessories, stickers, and even the poster). I'm kind of surprised at how hot they run but since they both seem to at least run as expected. I might need to figure out a way to keep them cool while SLI-ing, but I'm pretty darn happy for the price since each of them are a bit worse than my 760's in SLI.

I think these will last me a long time in 1440p gaming, so I think I'll sign up on this club... when I get home from work anyway.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I need some help. I just got my gtx 780 today. And i installed the driver 331.65 done a restart. Comes to windows logo then its just black screen. Done about 2 fresh install and now am doing my 3rd install


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I need some help. I just got my gtx 780 today. And i installed the driver 331.65 done a restart. Comes to windows logo then its just black screen. Done about 2 fresh install and now am doing my 3rd install


Which version of Windows? And does that only happen after you install 331.65?


----------



## jleslie246

6 & 8 pin cables plugged in?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Which version of Windows? And does that only happen after you install 331.65?


Windows 7 Ultimate. the 2nd time i installed the driver first then started doing updates. On doing updates the screen went black. Now am trying to do few updates like sp1 and see. I have a feeling this update messes it up called

Intel Corporation - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.1, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2 - Intel® HD Graphics 4000

so what am gonna try is update until sp1 then install driver 331.65 and see what happens if it still does not work try driver 320.49 will post back what happens


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> 6 & 8 pin cables plugged in?


Yup there connected


----------



## jleslie246

Sounds like bios settings. Do you have a mb with video? Go straight to bios and turn it off.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Sounds like bios settings. Do you have a mb with video? Go straight to bios and turn it off.


I only have the intel hd 4000 igp that comes with 3570k was using that before i got my card today


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I only have the intel hd 4000 igp that comes with 3570k was using that before i got my card today


Could be the issue. It just sounds like it's trying to revert to that source. Try plugging cable into that output when the screen goes black. If it lights up, there's the problem


----------



## madwolfa

Guys, I'm trying to decide between reference GTX 780 (blower style) and ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II upgrade for my PC.

What would work better in mATX Silverstone TJ-08E case with just a single 180mm front fan (Penetrator) ? I know about nice positive pressure in this case and it've worked well with my DCII ASUS GTX 670 so far... but I'm getting >=80 C at good loads. More in the summer. Thinking if that would be an issue with GTX 780 and Boost 2.0. Thermals and noise are paramount for me. Less performance....

Also I don't think I'm going for SLI anytime soon.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Could be the issue. It just sounds like it's trying to revert to that source. Try plugging cable into that output when the screen goes black. If it lights up, there's the problem


Was updating then screen went black again. Damn just don't know what to do. I have not even installed the driver yet

update: just when i went next to the computer to plug the cable the screen came back on and its still updating


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate. the 2nd time i installed the driver first then started doing updates. On doing updates the screen went black. Now am trying to do few updates like sp1 and see. I have a feeling this update messes it up called
> 
> Intel Corporation - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.1, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2 - Intel® HD Graphics 4000
> 
> so what am gonna try is update until sp1 then install driver 331.65 and see what happens if it still does not work try driver 320.49 will post back what happens


Boot on safe mode and disable onboard VGA. That worked for me.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Boot on safe mode and disable onboard VGA. That worked for me.


Ok thanks will do this


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Was updating then screen went black again. Damn just don't know what to do. I have not even installed the driver yet
> 
> update: just when i went next to the computer to plug the cable the screen came back on and its still updating


Stop updating the onboard VGA. Thats causing it. Dont uninstall it because upon reboot it will reinstall and happen again. Need to disable it completely and hide the update for it so the update quits reenabling it. This was the exact problem I had with mine.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to decide between reference GTX 780 (blower style) and ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II upgrade for my PC.
> 
> What would work better in mATX Silverstone TJ-08E case with just a single 180mm front fan (Penetrator) ? I know about nice positive pressure in this case and it've worked well with my DCII ASUS GTX 670 so far... but I'm getting >=80 C at good loads. More in the summer. Thinking if that would be an issue with GTX 780 and Boost 2.0. Thermals and noise are paramount for me. Less performance....
> 
> Also I don't think I'm going for SLI anytime soon.


Those cards are notorious for good temps. To me it sounds like either you have your fan curve wayy down or bad airflow in your case. The reference coolers are usually your worst option. You need to set a better fan curve imo and most likely get better exhaust in your case. Should have intake then exhaust though just so you know.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to decide between reference GTX 780 (blower style) and ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II upgrade for my PC.
> 
> What would work better in mATX Silverstone TJ-08E case with just a single 180mm front fan (Penetrator) ? I know about nice positive pressure in this case and it've worked well with my DCII ASUS GTX 670 so far... but I'm getting >=80 C at good loads. More in the summer. Thinking if that would be an issue with GTX 780 and Boost 2.0. Thermals and noise are paramount for me. Less performance....
> 
> Also I don't think I'm going for SLI anytime soon.


What kind of monitor setup?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Stop updating the onboard VGA. Thats causing it. Dont uninstall it because upon reboot it will reinstall and happen again. Need to disable it completely and hide the update for it so the update quits reenabling it. This was the exact problem I had with mine.


Ok Thanks will do this


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> What kind of monitor setup?


Having a single 1440p 27" IPS screen. That's not going to change any time soon either.


----------



## mickeykool

Since i have a modded bios on the 780 card, will i need to reflash back to stock bios if I decide to do the step up program thru EVGA?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Having a single 1440p 27" IPS screen. That's not going to change any time soon either.


I'd go with the asus then if your not going water or sli


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Since i have a modded bios on the 780 card, will i need to reflash back to stock bios if I decide to do the step up program thru EVGA?


Yep, you should flash back to stock if you're sending it back to them.


----------



## delavan

Help me!

I got a 780 ACX vanilla. the card doesnt downclock at idle!!!!!!!


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Help me!
> 
> I got a 780 ACX vanilla. the card doesnt downclock at idle!!!!!!!


Did you actived k-boost in evga ptecision?
Check power management setting on the nVidia control panel


----------



## maneil99

Anyone else feeling bad for buying a 780 for 649$ this summer?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Anyone else feeling bad for buying a 780 for 649$ this summer?


I knew the price cuts were imminent, so I've postponed the upgrade..








But I feel for the early adopters...


----------



## madwolfa

At the same time, my GTX 670 lost quite a bit of its value since summer, so in the end my upgrade would cost me almost the same money-wise..


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Anyone else feeling bad for buying a 780 for 649$ this summer?


I just bought the classy 4 days before the price cut, I'm not happy, but for what I got I'm not gonna complain. This card is just awesome and paired with skys bios is even sweeter. I'm on air too, water will be so much sweeter. I just know that I can buy a cheaper one sooner to sli.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I just bought the classy 4 days before the price cut, I'm not happy, but for what I got I'm not gonna complain. This card is just awesome and paired with skys bios is even sweeter. I'm on air too, water will be so much sweeter. I just know that I can buy a cheaper one sooner to sli.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


This is the way I look at it to. The price cuts make it cheaper to sli if I decide to. Evens out at the end.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I just bought the classy 4 days before the price cut, I'm not happy, but for what I got I'm not gonna complain. This card is just awesome and paired with skys bios is even sweeter. I'm on air too, water will be so much sweeter. I just know that I can buy a cheaper one sooner to sli.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Through which store? Some places will compensate for price cuts within 7-30 days of purchase.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Through which store? Some places will compensate for price cuts within 7-30 days of purchase.


Will newegg? Lol I bought mine less than two weeks before.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Will newegg? Lol I bought mine less than two weeks before.


Its worth asking, but I would not expect it. Amazon is usually the best store for this, they will usually refund any price difference that occurs within 30 days of a purchase.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> At the same time, my GTX 670 lost quite a bit of its value since summer, so in the end my upgrade would cost me almost the same money-wise..


Thats a good point, My 680 would not be worth 375$ now. Only thing I wish I waited is for the 780 Ti. For an extra 35$ I could get 20% more performance. I guess the 5 months wait would have been ****ty aswell as the fact it would be out of stock for a good while right?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Thats a good point, My 680 would not be worth 375$ now. Only thing I wish I waited is for the 780 Ti. For an extra 35$ I could get 20% more performance. I guess the 5 months wait would have been ****ty aswell as the fact it would be out of stock for a good while right?


That's true. And remember - there's _always_ something newer, better and bigger just around the corner.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I could do the step up program from evga. But not sure if i will upgrade unless the price is not to high in UK. or just might get another 780 down the road


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/12540#post_21106678"]I just bought the classy 4 days before the price cut, I'm not happy, but for what I got I'm not gonna complain. This card is just awesome and paired with skys bios is even sweeter. I'm on air too, water will be so much sweeter. I just know that I can buy a cheaper one sooner to sli.tappin from the Nexus 4


Through which store? Some places will compensate for price cuts within 7-30 days of purchase.[/QUOTE]

Through evgs.com, I already emailed them tues. This is the response I got...I tried believe me.

Evga: Unfortunately we are not able adjust pricing for orders made before 10/28/13. You could return the product for a refund if it is unopened they would issue a full refund minus shipping costs. If the package is opened however there would be a 15% restocking fee.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## ZeVo

So is now a good time to sell my 670 and buy a used 780?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So is now a good time to sell my 670 and buy a used 780?


I had a 4gb 670ftw and sold it to my friend for 300$ 2 weeks ago. Now is good as time as any since the prices plunged.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So is now a good time to sell my 670 and buy a used 780?


That's what I'm doing right now... but not sure there are many used 780s out there, after the price cuts I'd just go for a new one.


----------



## ZeVo

Good to know. Just sold my 670 for $205.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey owner's come and join us for fun

http://www.overclock.net/t/1435035/ocns-community-game-night-bf3-tf2-friday-the-1st


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> That's what I'm doing right now... but not sure there are many used 780s out there, after the price cuts I'd just go for a new one.


Someone is selling two ref 780s with swiftech komodos for 550 on hardforums and I think there's a HC on TPU for sale also







. So there are a few used 780s floating around


----------



## NitroCloud

Hello guys, I want to flash vBios on to my Gigabyte 780 Windforce x3 (revision 2) non-reference card.

Which bios do i use??

on the original post, there is a revision 2 vBios by skyn3t which has a bios specifically for the gigabyte windforce card.

But the newer revision 3 doesn't seem to have a bios for the gigabyte card, only the EVGA and ASUS cards.

So do i only use revision 2??? even though revision 3 is improved?

Thanks


----------



## Killer344

I love my classy, 1280/3650 game-bench stable at 1.212v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So is now a good time to sell my 670 and buy a used 780?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Good to know. Just sold my 670 for $205.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Someone is selling two ref 780s with swiftech komodos for 550 on hardforums and I think there's a HC on TPU for sale also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So there are a few used 780s floating around


if you going to water cooling I'm selling one of mine it will be up in the sales thread in a couples minutes
Done $580 shipped in my sig.
VVVV
VVV
VV
V

Got get is sold so i can get a GTX 780 Ti vBios done


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you going to water cooling I'm selling one of mine it will be up in the sales thread in a couples minutes
> Done $580 shipped in my sig.
> VVVV
> VVV
> VV
> V
> 
> Got get is sold so i can get a GTX 780 Ti vBios done


If only I was water cooling.







Good luck with sale!

So guys I'm really wanna go with EVGA this time. Is it worth it to get the Classified over the regular ACX model?


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> If only I was water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with sale!
> 
> So guys I'm really wanna go with EVGA this time. Is it worth it to get the Classified over the regular ACX model?


The classy comes with acx cooler. The classys have been proven benchers to also! Just sayin


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> If only I was water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with sale!
> 
> So guys I'm really wanna go with EVGA this time. Is it worth it to get the Classified over the regular ACX model?


You have better chances to get a better binned GPU with the classy, mine does 1280/3650 at 1.212v.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Which card is more quiet, the ASUS DC2 or the MSI Lightning? How do they compare for overclocking? My first priority is quiet operation with hopefully some over clocking.


----------



## NitroCloud

How much extra overclocking do you get for ulockining voltage to 1.21v?

Stock voltage can boost around 1175-1200mhz with GPU boost 2.0 enabled.

Can i get 1300+ with 1.21v?


----------



## uio77

Hey team.. Noob over here. Just got an 780 HOF. I am planning to overclock it. Should I do it with the factory bios or is better to flash the Skyn3t bios??

Do any of you have positive results from flashing the HOF??

I was reading some scary stories about this model in this forum.

Should I return it and get another brand??

I like the design of the PCB and fans...

Any feed back will be appreciated


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uio77*
> 
> Hey team.. Noob over here. Just got an 780 HOF. I am planning to overclock it. Should I do it with the factory bios or is better to flash the Skyn3t bios??
> 
> Do any of you have positive results from flashing the HOF??
> 
> I was reading some scary stories about this model in this forum.
> 
> Should I return it and get another brand??
> 
> I like the design of the PCB and fans...
> 
> Any feed back will be appreciated


Mine's still going strong on stock BIOS. +104 Core and +300 Mem (just a light OC for me). And I've read the horror stories too.


----------



## bond32

Not sure if this was posted or not, but wanted to see what you thought of thisNY GTX 780 Ti XLR8 Enthusiast Edition VCGGTX780T3XPB Graphics Cards VCGGTX780T3XPB by PNY http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0V4K/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_G0kDsb0TD49WS


----------



## frankko

Is it possible use class vbios on 780 acx ?


----------



## mickeykool

I have flashed the sky bios on my card and not i noticed when I play games I keep getting driver errors.. I decided to flash back to stock bios and everything is fine. Is there something i'm missing or doing wrong after i flash the sky bios?


----------



## taminhncna

Dear skynet and everyone, iam so sry about posting to this thread, can you help me please
My VGA GTX 670 with GPU boost 1.0 so terrible, i used Kepler bios tweaker to edit power limit but boost 1.0 still downclock my VGA, can you disable boost for me, this is my bios, thank you very much

http://www.mediafire.com/download/2nfmy3sf05t306z/GK104.rom

sry about my english and only way to attach bios in mediafire


----------



## Aesthethc

Hi guys im planning on buying a GTX 780 and watercooling it so i plan on being in the 1.212v range.

What are the avg fps you guys are getting in Battlefield 4 and at what settings? I wanted to play Ultra with 4x MSAA.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hi guys im planning on buying a GTX 780 and watercooling it so i plan on being in the 1.212v range.
> 
> What are the avg fps you guys are getting in Battlefield 4 and at what settings? I wanted to play Ultra with 4x MSAA.


We have the same monitor... 144 HZ FTW!









I'm using custom settings, everything Ultra, motion blur off, HBAO on, no MSAA, Post/FXAA medium.

With the settings above, everything is super smooth, usually over 100 with some dips under here and there. The GTX 780 is running at 1202 MHz while gaming. I'm getting that on air with 1.200v. Temps have been in the high 70's while playing BF4, never over 80. I have an EVGA high flow bracket installed on the card, FWIW. It's good for about -3 degrees C based on my Valley tests before and after.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> We have the same monitor... 144 HZ FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using custom settings, everything Ultra, motion blur off, HBAO on, no MSAA, Post/FXAA medium.
> 
> With the settings above, everything is super smooth, usually over 100 with some dips under here and there. The GTX 780 is running at 1202 MHz while gaming. I'm getting that on air with 1.200v. Temps have been in the high 70's while playing BF4, never over 80. I have an EVGA high flow bracket installed on the card, FWIW. It's good for about -3 degrees C based on my Valley tests before and after.


Thanks for the reply Sheyster! Now im just wondering if someone has similar settings but runs it at a higher resolution scale; how much does your avg fps drop to?

Also, for voltage tweaking.... the next step above 1.212v is 1.3v right? and that requires like a really good waterblock on the VRM's? Theres no... in between voltages ???

Since i am low on money i plan on cooling the GPU with an AIO H100i, and probably cool the VRM's with just the stock heatspreader/fan so i dont think thats good enough cooling like a full waterblock especially if im doing a 1.3v mod as i hear some cards have been killed at that voltage with not as good VRM cooling (which i am scared of)


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Hello guys,
Im new here, just a beginner and thanks to the price cuts Im also considering buying some of the GTX780's, what is important to me is the vBios/PT limit modded BIOS - so I have leafed through this thread (and much of useful info here) to look for some info about particular vendors and after EVGA ACX i got most impressed by the MSI Gaming, seems to be one of the best's - (thanks "Imprezzion" for the info)
So I'd like to ask - is MSI Gaming model convenient for BIOS flashing / higher overclocking (on air) and if there's no option to raise up the PT limit by bios mod higher than 340W(is it true that the card comes with 340W BIOS by MSI?) - is it enough for example 1300MHz OC? Won't be the card throttling?

Thanks for any feedback and sry for "breakneck" eng = Im not english talking person...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> Is it possible use class vbios on 780 acx ?


The reference 780 uses a different voltage controller than classy, it would probably boot & work at stock with a classy bios, but may not have working voltage control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Hello guys,
> Im new here, just a beginner and thanks to the price cuts Im also considering buying some of the GTX780's, what is important to me is the vBios/PT limit modded BIOS - so I have listed in this thread (and much of useful info here) to look for some info about particular vendors and after EVGA ACX i got most impressed by the MSI Gaming, seems to be one of the best's - (thanks "Imprezzion" for the info)
> So I'd like to ask - is MSI Gaming model convenient for BIOS flashing / higher overclocking (on air) and if there's no option to raise up the PT limit by bios mod higher than 340W(is it true that the card comes with 340W BIOS by MSI?) - is it enough for example 1300MHz OC? Won't be the card throttling?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback and sry for "breakneck" eng = Im not english talking person...


The 780 Gaming card uses the reference ncp4206 controller, bios flashing to eliminate throttle along with the voltage hack in this thread will work for overclocking.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50


----------



## Imprezzion

My reference card is making too much noise for me to bear at full speed and I can't afford to go full cover right now so,

question guys.

I can get a Accelero Xtreme III new for €50 shipped.
Or I can get a EVGA ACX cooler from a guy who went WC including VRM / VRAM baseplate for €46 shipped.

Which one should I take? I assume the Accelero cools the core better and probably makes less noise but i'm all about VRM temps as I want to use a tad more voltage then I do now to get ~1300Mhz.

I've read up on the accelero a bit and people seem to report VRM temps of 55-60c on stock boost with the Accelero's own heatsinks. (Measures with a probe on the VRM's)

So, what would cool the VRM's better. The ACX with the baseplate, The accelero with the accelero heatsinks, or even the ACX using some old Accelero sinks I have laying around..

I'm looking for around 1.3-ish volts.. Stock cooler runs it just fine, but I can't read VRM temps with it and my guess is they are pretty high







Plus, 85c core on 100% fanspeed isn't all that good either.

EDIT: If anyone knows of another way to cool the VRM's better, please do share


----------



## theilya

Just curious at what point does ref card start making too much noise? 70%?


----------



## untitled

I'm taking the ASUS 780 back, I'm getting negative scaling with it. :\


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm taking the ASUS 780 back, I'm getting negative scaling with it. :\


can you explain it a bit more with detail's?

we all told you before







, DC II is a nice GPU but crimped the voltage won't play nice. only hardmod will fix the issue.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you explain it a bit more with detail's?
> 
> we all told you before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , DC II is a nice GPU but crimped the voltage won't play nice. only hardmod will fix the issue.


I'm not even talking about the overclocking of it. I mean every game i've tried with SLI on is either the same FPS or worse. It' not worth the 550$ I paid if this is what I'm getting.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm not even talking about the overclocking of it. I mean every game i've tried with SLI on is either the same FPS or worse. It' not worth the 550$ I paid if this is what I'm getting.


as far you can sli different brand is ok. but SLI and play with HOF with all the issue we know, it will bring down the DC II. I don't think the DC II is bad for a stock game play it won't drop the core clock like HOF does. try the DC II single. also flash the bios in the front page it may help a bit if your issue is so frustrated.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My reference card is making too much noise for me to bear at full speed and I can't afford to go full cover right now so,
> 
> question guys.
> 
> I can get a Accelero Xtreme III new for €50 shipped.
> Or I can get a EVGA ACX cooler from a guy who went WC including VRM / VRAM baseplate for €46 shipped.
> 
> Which one should I take? I assume the Accelero cools the core better and probably makes less noise but i'm all about VRM temps as I want to use a tad more voltage then I do now to get ~1300Mhz.
> 
> I've read up on the accelero a bit and people seem to report VRM temps of 55-60c on stock boost with the Accelero's own heatsinks. (Measures with a probe on the VRM's)
> 
> So, what would cool the VRM's better. The ACX with the baseplate, The accelero with the accelero heatsinks, or even the ACX using some old Accelero sinks I have laying around..
> 
> I'm looking for around 1.3-ish volts.. Stock cooler runs it just fine, but I can't read VRM temps with it and my guess is they are pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, 85c core on 100% fanspeed isn't all that good either.
> 
> EDIT: If anyone knows of another way to cool the VRM's better, please do share


Water cooling is basically the supreme way to cool your VRMs outside of exotic non-renewable cooling like LN2 and DICE. If you do decide to take that route, I recommend an EK block as they have the best VRM cooling from what I have seen by 10-20C, they are 1-4C worse on core cooling, but to be honest even when I did a quick high-risk bench at 1.512V (572 watts, which I don't recommend unless you are prepared to potentially loose your card) core temps didn't exceed 50C. Under a more reasonable 1.325V it usually peaks at 41C


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The reference 780 uses a different voltage controller than classy, it would probably boot & work at stock with a classy bios, but may not have working voltage control.
> The 780 Gaming card uses the reference ncp4206 controller, bios flashing to eliminate throttle along with the voltage hack in this thread will work for overclocking.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50


Thanks a lot, much aprreciated! That was exactly i wanted to know, so no reason to fear the MSI GTX780 Gaming for [email protected]


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Not sure if this was posted or not, but wanted to see what you thought of thisNY GTX 780 Ti XLR8 Enthusiast Edition VCGGTX780T3XPB Graphics Cards VCGGTX780T3XPB by PNY http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDQ0V4K/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_G0kDsb0TD49WS


When buying reference model's all you can really judge them on is the RMA & customer service. My advice for Nvidia is EVGA.EVGA.EVGA.

How ever, I did rescue a PNY 560Ti from Best Buy for my father's computer awhile ago, it's still going strong. I open it up every 6mo and replace the TIM. Just like I do w/ any GPU, air or water.

If you plan to do thing's with your card that could possibly lead to catastrophic failure you want to go with the most "liberal" maker's out there. For Nvidia this is by far EVGA.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

what is the exact point of replacing the tim every 6 months, boredom or anything else ?


----------



## TechieGeek2012

I was planning to get this card but something I saw on NewEgg stopped me - someone posted a review saying that if you have a Gigabyte motherboard (which I do - the UD5H WiFi with version F14 BIOS), that the card locks up the bios on the motherboard.

Is this an issue, or was he full of it? I don't want to spend that much money on a card and have issues with it. I am looking at the EVGA GTX 780 - not sure if I want to get the regular card and install an after market water block on it, or get the hydro copper.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechieGeek2012*
> 
> I was planning to get this card but something I saw on NewEgg stopped me - someone posted a review saying that if you have a Gigabyte motherboard (which I do - the UD5H WiFi with version F14 BIOS), that the card locks up the bios on the motherboard.
> 
> Is this an issue, or was he full of it? I don't want to spend that much money on a card and have issues with it. I am looking at the EVGA GTX 780 - not sure if I want to get the regular card and install an after market water block on it, or get the hydro copper.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


I have the same motherboard as you and the GTX 780 works correctly. There is an issue with the motherboard/CPU, the CPU, for whatever reason, requires more vcore voltage to be stable with a 780 than it did with my previous SLi GTX 760s or a 7970. I used to be fully stable @ +0.06v offset, but when running my 780 I need 0.10v (I might be able to do less but I know 0.06 no longer works). I've tried other GTX 780s and had the same results and other PSUs too, so basically my 3770k and UD5H need more vcore when paired with a 780.This is the only issue I have noticed though. The bios seems fine. I haven't done a lot of testing, but have done a lot of folding, and I'm fully stable for days on end of 100% load on my CPU and GPU.

My problem isn't uncommon, others reported their 780s put out so much more heat that their CPUs need more juice to be stable with the extra heat. I don't think this is my issue but it is possible.

I hope this helps good luck.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechieGeek2012*
> 
> I was planning to get this card but something I saw on NewEgg stopped me - someone posted a review saying that if you have a Gigabyte motherboard (which I do - the UD5H WiFi with version F14 BIOS), that the card locks up the bios on the motherboard.
> 
> Is this an issue, or was he full of it? I don't want to spend that much money on a card and have issues with it. I am looking at the EVGA GTX 780 - not sure if I want to get the regular card and install an after market water block on it, or get the hydro copper.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


the only thing I could see causing this is an extremely out of date mobo bios.


----------



## caenlen

I started folding at home with Stanford University using my GTX 780, using OCN's team number, just curious how many PPD should I get with my 780 at 1200/1600? It says, 33,608 in Chrome for my 780 and 13151 next to my [email protected]


----------



## TFL Replica

Guys, don't feed the troll.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I started folding at home with Stanford University using my GTX 780, using OCN's team number, just curious how many PPD should I get with my 780 at 1200/1600? It says, 33,608 in Chrome for my 780 and 13151 next to my [email protected]


A 780 can do 150k or more on core 17 units. You need to set the "client-type" flag to "beta" to get the good work units. My 780 is running at 1254 and get 120-160k.

You should post question in the folding section and maybe join a team if you can fold 24/7 (20 hour minimum so you can still game too).


----------



## skupples

I know the posts have been deleted, but... SLV7 can only attempt to say that about 2 of the 9,000 bios Skyn3t has hex'ed.

I personally have seen screenshot's of the work Skyn3t has done as one of the original tester's of the first two bios;.

Though, it is rather simple to open Kepler twerker & change settings. Removing boost is slightly different.


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> We have the same monitor... 144 HZ FTW!


How do you guys like 144HZ compared to 60HZ? I've never seen it in person before. I'm thinking about selling my MX279h and then buying the monitor you guys have.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> How do you guys like 144HZ compared to 60HZ? I've never seen it in person before. I'm thinking about selling my MX279h and then buying the monitor you guys have.


You know that image blur? Or, when you are spamming your mouse in circles on your desktop & you can see 10 of them? Yeah, that is basically non existent on high hz monitors. Specially one's that exploit lightboost.


----------



## skyn3t

I was going to replay, I was shopping with family when I read it but get all the words using phone sux, I wrote the replay but a green bird told me that not worth anymore because the guys just buried himself with they own word's. so feel sorry once more he will not going to be the first and last.

Thank you skupples. this is why I choose who is get my work in first hand







because when I need to replay something you do it for us "not me US" I have nothing to hide or stole everything is out there. this is what this community is about giving hands for who need's it.

Google is our friend











or post useless word's


----------



## skupples

We got your back brother.

OK, back to Serious Sam 3 BFE... If you all enjoy a great "arcade" style alien shooter, this is glorious in all way's shape & form (besides the lacking proper surround sound)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was going to replay, I was shopping with family when I read it but get all the words using phone sux, I wrote the replay but a green bird told me that not worth anymore because the guys just buried himself with they own word's. so feel sorry once more he will not going to be the first and last.
> 
> Thank you skupples. this is why I choose who is get my work in first hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because when I need to replay something you do it for us "not me US" I have nothing to hide or stole everything is out there. this is what this community is about giving hands for who need's it.
> 
> Google is our friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or post useless word's


You did good, no need for you to say anything your hands are clean, we took care of him!








I only dont know why my posts were removed! Truth should not be erased!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You did good, no need for you to say anything, we took care of him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only dont know why my posts were removed! Truth should not be erased!


just to keep the troll and wise words out of the reach. like nothing happen for others.


----------



## skupples

This should be the new mod post after cleaning


----------



## MunneY

Ok guys... Moral problem here.

2 very good clocking Reference 780s with NO waterblocks...

Do I sell them and get 2 Ti's? Do I buy the parts to finish my loop? Do nothing?


----------



## Zawarudo

Is all this about that guy who posted? Was wondering where my post went. I didn't get to read any of the juicy argument


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Is all this about that guy who posted? Was wondering where my post went. I didn't get to read any of the juicy argument


Tell me about it... all my rant and fury got erased with the truth about what REALLY happened...









PM ´ed you!


----------



## wstanci3

Oh no, I saw it. Sweet, sweet justice.
It was a nice rant.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys... Moral problem here.
> 
> 2 very good clocking Reference 780s with NO waterblocks...
> 
> Do I sell them and get 2 Ti's? Do I buy the parts to finish my loop? Do nothing?


Before the "leaked" benchmarks, I would have said no. But now, I'm not so sure. A full 2880 at 1300+/8000 sounds oh so good.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tell me about it... all my rant and fury got erased with the truth about what REALLY happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM ´ed you!


Unjustified accusations like that should be erased, but then the rest of the posts on the subject look strange without a starting point, they kinda have to go too.


----------



## wholeeo

So how is Nvidia giving the $100 off Shield? Is it a separate voucher or is it a printable coupon you get after you redeem the games voucher?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Unjustified accusations like that should be erased, but then the rest of the posts on the subject look strange without a starting point, they kinda have to go too.


The new accounts coming full force is annoying. I get off work and come into some threads and the first few lines is a couple new accounts stirring up some trouble.

Nice to see it all cleaned up!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys... Moral problem here.
> 
> 2 very good clocking Reference 780s with NO waterblocks...
> 
> Do I sell them and get 2 Ti's? Do I buy the parts to finish my loop? Do nothing?


I think you should wait to see if your card manufacturer offers a trade up program. I heard a *rumor* that most of the 780 maker's may be offering it.

If they offered Titan owner's a trade up @ a small fee ~100-150$ I would send all three of mine back for 2880 core 6gb model's in a heart beat. It's dat memory speed & ocability that entices me the most.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think you should wait to see if your card manufacturer offers a trade up program. I heard a *rumor* that most of the 780 maker's may be offering it.
> 
> If they offered Titan owner's a trade up @ a small fee ~100-150$ I would send all three of mine back for 2880 core 6gb model's in a heart beat. It's dat memory speed & ocability that entices me the most.


I'd love to be able to just pay a fee and upgrade.. I need dem cores!

I don't, but I do... It helps with video rendering, but these 780s kill it.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tell me about it... all my rant and fury got erased with the truth about what REALLY happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM ´ed you!


Got it, cheers mate.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Unjustified accusations like that should be erased, but then the rest of the posts on the subject look strange without a starting point, they kinda have to go too.


Based mods.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys... Moral problem here.
> 
> 2 very good clocking Reference 780s with NO waterblocks...
> 
> Do I sell them and get 2 Ti's? Do I buy the parts to finish my loop? Do nothing?


I vote that you keep your 780's and finish your loop....


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I vote that you keep your 780's and finish your loop....


Honestly there is zero reason to upgrade beyond dual 780s for at least a year unless you have absolutely insane resolutions (in which case, why are you not running a titan). Just stick with what you got, try to get it to last two years, and then get whatever super ridiculously powerful card is out then.


----------



## NateST

So... if it takes EVGA as long to get a 780 Ti Classified out as it did the original, it's going to be relatively close to tax time...but does that mean Maxwell will be out within 8 months? If Maxwell ends up being Q3/4, I think I'm still going to buy one anyway, whatever the Classified Black Edition or whatever non-sense it ends up being. Ultra Classified perhaps?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> So... if it takes EVGA as long to get a 780 Ti Classified out as it did the original, it's going to be relatively close to tax time...but does that mean Maxwell will be out within 8 months? If Maxwell ends up being Q3/4, I think I'm still going to buy one anyway, whatever the Classified Black Edition or whatever non-sense it ends up being. Ultra Classified perhaps?


I would think EVGA would just transplant the 780 ti chip into the existing Classified 780 pcb and call it a day. So it shouldn't be too long for a Classified 780ti.

Card having 6gb of vram might prolong the release though.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I would think EVGA would just transplant the 780 ti chip into the existing Classified 780 pcb and call it a day. So it shouldn't be too long for a Classified 780ti.
> 
> Card having 6gb of vram might prolong the release though.


That's a definite possibility, given that I've been the crap out of my Classified and it's still working is encouraging. I doubt we'll be able to step up to a Classy though... ahh the hassle of selling a card


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yeah I seen your killer overclock and Valley score.







You owe to us at OCN to put that baby under water!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I would think EVGA would just transplant the 780 ti chip into the existing Classified 780 pcb and call it a day. So it shouldn't be too long for a Classified 780ti.
> 
> Card having 6gb of vram might prolong the release though.


Very true.

The potential number of SKU's about to hit make's me kinda wonder how many of these model's will actually exist... This list will exclude the supposed 12 gig variant's because I just can't wrap my head around that @ anything under 5,000$ USD & why would nvidia cannibalize the K quadro series unless these are all super gimped when it comes to compute, thus a 12gb model make's no sense once again.

Reference 780Ti 3b, 6gb,

Reference 780Ti SC(OC?) 3gb, 6gb,

780Ti Black Edition 3gb, 6gb,

780Ti Classified will likely only be 3gb because it's an overclocker's toy more than anything else, & more ram = less memory OC capabilities in mathematical theory. Can go ahead and lump lightning into that category, seem's some one linked an msi spread sheet, not sure if it was lightning though.


----------



## NateST

The mind is willing but the wallet isn't ready for a new case, PSU, and water cooling gear. I should just ghetto rig it, put a 480 rad outside the case on the floor, zip tie the res up and pump call it good. Seems like waste of money if I'm probably getting a Ti though.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very true.
> 
> The potential number of SKU's about to hit make's me kinda wonder how many of these model's will actually exist... This list will exclude the supposed 12 gig variant's because I just can't wrap my head around that @ anything under 5,000$ USD & why would nvidia cannibalize the K quadro series unless these are all super gimped when it comes to compute, thus a 12gb model make's no sense once again.
> 
> Reference 780Ti 3b, 6gb,
> 
> Reference 780Ti SC(OC?) 3gb, 6gb,
> 
> 780Ti Black Edition 3gb, 6gb,
> 
> 780Ti Classified will likely only be 3gb because it's an overclocker's toy more than anything else, & more ram = less memory OC capabilities in mathematical theory. Can go ahead and lump lightning into that category, seem's some one linked an msi spread sheet, not sure if it was lightning though.


isn't a lot of the cost the driver support, ecc memory and non gimped FP? In reference to the quadro series.


----------



## untitled

I'm an idiot....

I just realized why I was having such a hard time with 780 SLI.

My bios went to stock (I don't know when this happened) so my CPU and Memory was at stock, looks like they caused the bottleneck.

Already returned the graphics card though. Oh well.

I turned the overclock back up to 4.2.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> How do you guys like 144HZ compared to 60HZ? I've never seen it in person before. I'm thinking about selling my MX279h and then buying the monitor you guys have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You know that image blur? Or, when you are spamming your mouse in circles on your desktop & you can see 10 of them? Yeah, that is basically non existent on high hz monitors. Specially one's that exploit lightboost.


What skup said and I haven't noticed any screen tearing whatsoever either. Been running my monitor at 120 hz though even though it is capable of 144.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> isn't a lot of the cost the driver support, ecc memory and non gimped FP? In reference to the quadro series.


Something like that... A 12gb model just doesn't make sense to me, maybe nv will prove me wrong. Won't been the first time.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> How do you guys like 144HZ compared to 60HZ? I've never seen it in person before. I'm thinking about selling my MX279h and then buying the monitor you guys have.


Dude, it's absolutely different, much better feeling and better for eyes than the 60Hz, just only difference betwen 60Hz and 75Hz (i use 75hz, my monitor can override 75Hz max) is very noticeable, especially at higher FPS, but even with <60FPS you can see better smoothness of the movement on the screen.
For the instance http://frames-per-second.appspot.com/ here you have en example, just compare also 60fps vs 90, the FPS equals Hz in practise, you won't be able to imagine/think about the difference until you really see it - that's the biggest argument for ppl that are saying that everything above 60Hz is pointless, because in most games you get 60 fps max = NONSENSE, its Vsynch OR high Refresh rate and cause of input lag etc. I prefer very much Hz as the best option.
Also matters on the FPS you have, i.e. 37FPS will look quite smooth on 75Hz (75 / 2 =~ 37), on 60Hz it will not and so on 40fps also can look mor jaggy then 37 fps, just every numbers close to integer divisors of Refresh rate are the smoothest.


----------



## MunneY

I'm seriously soooooooo frustrated...

I really wanna finish my loop, but I'll have to lose both of my drive bays because I bought a HUGE tube res.

I love my 780s and have no real need to upgrade... honestly its overkill already.

I think I've decided that if I do anything, It will be picking up a 3rd 780. Just wish I would have waited for the classifieds


----------



## outofmyheadyo

For the price of watercooling loop + single 780 classy, I could just pick up 2x 780 classies, i hate these decisions.


----------



## skupples

The home of all thing's monitor science! Blur Buster's!


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Im sorry fot that question, i guess it has already been 1000x answered and also if it would be possible there already would be some crazy geeks with unlocked GTX780 to Titans but im not able to google it - What does flashing a Titan Bios on GTX780 do with the card? I guess the GK110 in GTX780 is laser-cut so there will be no more unlocked CUDA cores, but has anyone even tried it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Im sorry fot that question, i guess it has already been 1000x answered and also if it would be possible there already would be some crazy geeks with unlocked GTX780 to Titans but im not able to google it - What does flashing a Titan Bios on GTX780 do with the card? I guess the GK110 in GTX780 is laser-cut so there will be no more unlocked CUDA cores, but has anyone even tried it?


Of course someone has... i know a few...








Brick card!








Laser cut SMX units cant be enabled by BIOS unfortunately!


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Well thats not so surprising, thanks for the info, but bricked cards? I thought that it would at least work normally but it would identify itself as GTX Titan with 2304 cores. I hope that at least they were able to reflash the the dead cards again to stock bios...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Well thats not so surprising, thanks for the info, but bricked cards? I thought that it would at least work normally but it would identify itself as GTX Titan with 2304 cores. I hope that at least they were able to reflash the the dead cards again to stock bios...


You cannot brick a card (brick in a sense of killing it) just reflash it and its done!
You still would have to take the memory difference into account!
I meant i doesnt work!


----------



## skupples

We had ONE person come in here with a GTX 780 sporting 2680 cores. It was either a fake, or a "flaw" from the factory.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I just ordered 3 780 Classifieds with hydro coppers. Hoping this will get me closer to 144 frames to enjoy the refresh rate of my monitors!


----------



## Boostmachines

Howdy all, just bought a 780 hydro copper. It's my first liquid-cooled card. I'm coming from 2 480 super clocked cards that always ran hot and loud as hell. Using a XSPC Raystorm 750 EX280 kit to cool it and my 3570K.


----------



## YounGMessiah

It seems I am stable here now 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bsby5/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boostmachines*
> 
> Howdy all, just bought a 780 hydro copper. It's my first liquid-cooled card. I'm coming from 2 480 super clocked cards that always ran hot and loud as hell. Using a XSPC Raystorm 750 EX280 kit to cool it and my 3570K.


Hello! & let me be the first to +1 rep you and say






















Welcome to OCN!!! Anything you need information wise as to unleashing your beasts should be in the original post! don't be afraid to ask questions, just realize most of them have most likely already been answered & posted on the OP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I just ordered 3 780 Classifieds with hydro coppers. Hoping this will get me closer to 144 frames to enjoy the refresh rate of my monitors!


Three classifieds should let your surround FPS fllyyyy!!!


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys...

THere is a guy selling 2 titan HC blocks and backplates on here for 225$...

I know they aren't real good on the VRM and MEM, but is that a decent deal? Should I just go with the EK blocks?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> THere is a guy selling 2 titan HC blocks and backplates on here for 225$...
> 
> I know they aren't real good on the VRM and MEM, but is that a decent deal? Should I just go with the EK blocks?


yeah its a good deal, labestiahumana is a legit dude also, i sold him one of those hydro coppers that hes selling since hes going for EK blocks now, i can guarantee you atleast one of them is in immaculate condition and well worth the cheap price he is selling them for


----------



## Boostmachines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hello! & let me be the first to +1 rep you and say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN!!!


Thanks! I've been a lurker for at least a couple of years, but now that I have the ability to over clock I need to try it out. Don't worry, the search function is my friend.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> THere is a guy selling 2 titan HC blocks and backplates on here for 225$...
> 
> I know they aren't real good on the VRM and MEM, but is that a decent deal? Should I just go with the EK blocks?


They are fine for mem, just lacking in the VRM's section. Lebestia is a good guy, you can trust him.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah its a good deal, labestiahumana is a legit dude also, i sold him one of those hydro coppers that hes selling since hes going for EK blocks now, i can guarantee you atleast one of them is in immaculate condition and well worth the cheap price he is selling them for


I really want to go with the EK blocks, but I'm unsure and i could use the backplate.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You cannot brick a card (brick in a sense of killing it) just reflash it and its done!
> You still would have to take the memory difference into account!
> I meant i doesnt work!


Ok, ok, i wasn't sure if there is a possibility to totally kill card with flashing a bad bios - i mean if somehow the BIOS chip could be unaccessable for reflashing it for example etc, but glad to know that mostly bad BIOS doesn't mean your card is not unbrickable, also I completely forgot about memory difference between Titan and GTX780 as 6GB vs 3GB...


----------



## muhd86

its been a while since some one said some thing about 4 way sli gtx 780 -- i know it can be done with old modified drivers which are posted on the 1st page -but can any one kindly help out in modding or helping out with 4 way sli gtx 780 support in the latest drivers

will we ever get support from this or not .


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> its been a while since some one said some thing about 4 way sli gtx 780 -- i know it can be done with old modified drivers which are posted on the 1st page -but can any one kindly help out in modding or helping out with 4 way sli gtx 780 support in the latest drivers
> 
> will we ever get support from this or not .


Nvidia has dropped support for Quad-sli... Kinda sad & defeatist if you ask me.

As to the modding of newer driver's, you need to figure out who modded the old one (don't think it was an OCN member) & pick his brain on where to edit.

Edit: *Mr. Skyn3t I just wanted to say, the work you have done with this new Titan bios is a great improvement over the original! Not sure how you did it, but mem OC'ing is much more stable, & it takes lower V's to push higher clock's, thus lower over all temps!!!* I can't wait to get off of this puny little 3570k, it choke's the hell out of my titan's in surround


----------



## FeelKun

RMAing my 280x due to artifacts and other issues. Which 780 should I purchase? EVGA SC or EVGA FTW or the Classified?

What's the differences between the three? (Which brand of memory it uses etc) Yeh, I know dumb question


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> RMAing my 280x due to artifacts and other issues. Which 780 should I purchase? EVGA SC or EVGA FTW or the Classified?
> 
> What's the differences between the three? (Which brand of memory it uses etc) Yeh, I know dumb question


classy


----------



## outofmyheadyo

my vote goes for the classified aswell, I am no expert but i belive the FTW and SC are just levels the cards are overclocked at, but the classy is just on a league of its own


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> my vote goes for the classified aswell, I am no expert but i belive the FTW and SC are just levels the cards are overclocked at, but the classy is just on a league of its own


How are temps and noise comparing to DCII? I'm not an extreme overclocker, just looking for the most well-rounded package, with noise and temps in priority. Having mATX case (TJ-08E).


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> RMAing my 280x due to artifacts and other issues. Which 780 should I purchase? EVGA SC or EVGA FTW or the Classified?
> 
> What's the differences between the three? (Which brand of memory it uses etc) Yeh, I know dumb question


Classi... no debating it.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi everyone!!!.

I need some advice...what are your opinions?.

Is worth for the money (about 450€ with the three games ) two GTX 780 Vs GTX 780ti...

What do you think?....

Is Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Rev 2.0 a good choice????.

I´ll planing gaming at 1600p and I have to buy two graphics cards....

What do you prefer???...

Thanks, sorry for my english.


----------



## TechieGeek2012

Responding to Skupples comment:

the only thing I could see causing this is an extremely out of date mobo bios.

===================

Ok good - I will try it then, as I just updated my bios to F14 this past weekend (from F8) - that should be as up to date as I can get without putting a Beta BIOS on my mainboard, which I don't want to do.


----------



## TechieGeek2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I have the same motherboard as you and the GTX 780 works correctly. There is an issue with the motherboard/CPU, the CPU, for whatever reason, requires more vcore voltage to be stable with a 780 than it did with my previous SLi GTX 760s or a 7970. I used to be fully stable @ +0.06v offset, but when running my 780 I need 0.10v (I might be able to do less but I know 0.06 no longer works). I've tried other GTX 780s and had the same results and other PSUs too, so basically my 3770k and UD5H need more vcore when paired with a 780.This is the only issue I have noticed though. The bios seems fine. I haven't done a lot of testing, but have done a lot of folding, and I'm fully stable for days on end of 100% load on my CPU and GPU.
> 
> My problem isn't uncommon, others reported their 780s put out so much more heat that their CPUs need more juice to be stable with the extra heat. I don't think this is my issue but it is possible.
> 
> I hope this helps good luck.


Thanks for your advice! I will research this and figure out what to do.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> How are temps and noise comparing to DCII? I'm not an extreme overclocker, just looking for the most well-rounded package, with noise and temps in priority. Having mATX case (TJ-08E).


Asus made some revisions to the DCII that do a great job of keeping the card cool and quiet. Even better than the Classy, etc.

But there is no guarantee you'll get a good clocker with the Asus. With the Classy, 1228 mhz is about the worst one I've seen.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Asus made some revisions to the DCII that do a great job of keeping the card cool and quiet. Even better than the Classy, etc.
> But there is no guarantee you'll get a good clocker with the Asus. With the Classy, 1228 mhz is about the worst one I've seen.


So I guess if I don't care much about overclocking the hell out of it... ASUS would be a better bet.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So I guess if I don't care much about overclocking the hell out of it... ASUS would be a better bet.


Yes. If noise and temperature are the priority, that's would be my choice.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> RMAing my 280x due to artifacts and other issues. Which 780 should I purchase? EVGA SC or EVGA FTW or the Classified?
> 
> What's the differences between the three? (Which brand of memory it uses etc) Yeh, I know dumb question


ftw is a bios, SC is a bios. Classi is a whole different design with massive power section & higher quality PCB, made with overclocking in mind. Classi.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Is all this about that guy who posted? Was wondering where my post went. I didn't get to read any of the juicy argument


I missed it too!!!! I been gone for a couple days only! Every time I'm busy something "juicy" happens!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boostmachines*
> 
> Thanks! I've been a lurker for at least a couple of years, but now that I have the ability to over clock I need to try it out. *Don't worry, the search function is my friend*.


You will do well here!









Welcome btw!


----------



## MunneY

W00t...

I got me 2 Titan HCs coming this week... Just gotta get a 240mm rad and fans...

I wonder if i can get away with using a 420 for a bit LOL


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> W00t...
> 
> I got me 2 Titan HCs coming this week... Just gotta get a 240mm rad and fans...
> 
> I wonder if i can get away with using a 420 for a bit LOL


it is close to winter im sure you could get away with it for a little just crack a window


----------



## Captivate

What numbers are people getting with watercooled reference 780's like the EVGA SC (ACX) models? Mine are going under water and would like to compare.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> W00t...
> 
> I got me 2 Titan HCs coming this week... Just gotta get a 240mm rad and fans...
> 
> I wonder if i can get away with using a 420 for a bit LOL


Whatever you do, do not order an EK Bridge! Those are incompatible with those blocks! I found out when I was about to set everything up







, ordered an EK Terminal instead.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> What numbers are people getting with watercooled reference 780's like the EVGA SC (ACX) models? Mine are going under water and would like to compare.


with single card
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242
for temps i would say any where between 30° -50°c
here are my temps but i have my window cracked taking in cool air to my rig


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> What numbers are people getting with watercooled reference 780's like the EVGA SC (ACX) models? Mine are going under water and would like to compare.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Whatever you do, do not order an EK Bridge! Those are incompatible with those blocks! I found out when I was about to set everything up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ordered an EK Terminal instead.


I'm just gonna tube it between them.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> W00t...
> 
> I got me 2 Titan HCs coming this week... Just gotta get a 240mm rad and fans...
> 
> I wonder if i can get away with using a 420 for a bit LOL


Just get the extra 240mm and get the build over with....


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242
> for temps i would say any where between 30° -50°c
> here are my temps but i have my window cracked taking in cool air to my rig


I actually meant overclock numbers. I already know the benchies, I've had my 3 780s since launch day ;D


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I actually meant overclock numbers. I already know the benchies, I've had my 3 780s since launch day ;D


i realized that lol









...i got too excited about the cold weather in florida


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I actually meant overclock numbers. I already know the benchies, I've had my 3 780s since launch day ;D


Overclocked with stock bios i can hit 1215 on both cards,with a modded bios you can go even higher....Also 1215 is with valley runs and wont be game stable,game wise i just run them stock clocks....


----------



## delavan

I just took the plunge on a vanilla GTX 780 ACX here in Canada..actually , i bought it the day the prices dropped... I pricematched it to 519$ CDN... ASICs is 79.9 %...

I like the card.. it runs at 26 degrees celsius (idle clocks)....I got 12 500 in 3D marks 11 P score with it....I'm happy...BF4 runs awesome on ULTRA with FXAA at 1200P...


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i realized that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i got too excited about the cold weather in florida


Yeah I'm going to like cold weather too, for reasons check my build log.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i realized that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i got too excited about the cold weather in florida


so nice & chilly, even down here in miami.


----------



## MunneY

I'm in Memphis tn. It may be 15 this winter or 80... No telling


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm in Memphis tn. It may be 15 this winter or 80... No telling


Sounds like australia,yesturday 34c which i was enjoying,now today 16c which to me is freezing....


----------



## Perdition

So what's the best card for watercooling? I'm already at the voltage limits of my Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC and temperature is not an issue. With the recent price cuts, I'm am looking to watercool and SLI (possibly with different brand cards). What card is actually going to allow me enough voltage to heat the card up and take advantage of the watercooling?

Is there a still a significant chance of getting Elipida memory?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> What numbers are people getting with watercooled reference 780's like the EVGA SC (ACX) models? Mine are going under water and would like to compare.


It's basically the silicon lottery with every card, I think only the Classifieds and possibly the FTWs are binned. Worse case scenario I'd say 1150 @ 1.212. If you're under water a lot of people have been running some pretty high voltage 1.3v+, I'd say it's well within the capability within most 780s to do 1300+ on water.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition*
> 
> So what's the best card for watercooling? I'm already at the voltage limits of my Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC and temperature is not an issue. With the recent price cuts, I'm am looking to watercool and SLI (possibly with different brand cards). What card is actually going to allow me enough voltage to heat the card up and take advantage of the watercooling?
> 
> Is there a still a significant chance of getting Elipida memory?


If you want to avoid Elpida 100% you want to go with NEW classifieds from EVGA. The MSI lightning has an even beefier power section than the Classi & has three bios' built on on board. I would guess it can also have it's voltage lifted to the moon as well. You will need new water blocks for either of these cards.


----------



## Perdition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you want to avoid Elpida 100% you want to go with NEW classifieds from EVGA. The MSI lightning has an even beefier power section than the Classi & has three bios' built on on board. I would guess it can also have it's voltage lifted to the moon as well. You will need new water blocks for either of these cards.


What determines if an EVGA Classified card is "new"? I know they offer some cards with waterblocks already installed.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> my vote goes for the classified aswell, I am no expert but i belive the FTW and SC are just levels the cards are overclocked at, but the classy is just on a league of its own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are temps and noise comparing to DCII? I'm not an extreme overclocker, just looking for the most well-rounded package, with noise and temps in priority. Having mATX case (TJ-08E).
Click to expand...

Asus

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62915-asus-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-review-9.html

Wait for the Ti and you'll get 7 Ghz ram. That's what I'm doing. ^_^


----------



## sonarctica

Just got my second 780!

And with 2x 780 in sli, they are some hundred points better than my 2x old 680's when they where clocked to 1.2ghz


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Asus
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62915-asus-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-review-9.html
> 
> Wait for the Ti and you'll get 7 Ghz ram. That's what I'm doing. ^_^


You can get a classified now and get 7ghz minimum as well, most reach around 7,2ghz-7.4ghz, plus 1200mhz clocks guaranteed.... for reference a stock titan throws 5000 points in 3dmark11, mine is working at 1267/3650 1.212v and does 5650


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> I just took the plunge on a vanilla GTX 780 ACX here in Canada..actually , i bought it the day the prices dropped... I pricematched it to 519$ CDN... ASICs is 79.9 %...
> 
> I like the card.. it runs at 26 degrees celsius (idle clocks)....I got 12 500 in 3D marks 11 P score with it....I'm happy...BF4 runs awesome on ULTRA with FXAA at 1200P...


Lol, almost 80% ASIC, you are very lucky, your maximum Overclock will be quite high, IMO 1300mhz on air without getting out of breath...


----------



## Imprezzion

Is the ACX coolers VRM plate better theb reference cooling?

Also, at 1.212v w/ LLC mod is the ACX more quiet then ref?

I am starting to dislike the noise comin' from my 780 reference and I can buy a never used ACX cooler with baseplate and all for €40 as the guys using waterblocks.

I also have a MSI Gaming 780 which I wouldn't mind ''using for parts'' as in using that cooler and VRM plate.

So, 2 questions basically.
1. ACX vs TF Gaming. Which ones better for core / VRM / noise.
2. Do they offer an improvement over reference.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> It's basically the silicon lottery with every card, I think only the Classifieds and *possibly the FTWs are binned*. Worse case scenario I'd say 1150 @ 1.212. If you're under water a lot of people have been running some pretty high voltage 1.3v+, I'd say it's well within the capability within most 780s to do 1300+ on water.


Any more confirmation on this? I'm really looking for getting a EVGA GTX 780 Dual FTW ACX if I don't get the Ti in the end.

So do we have any info on the EVGA GTX 780 Dual FTW ACX? I couldn't find much info on it. Are this newly released cards?


----------



## Doug2507

Been doing single card runs on FS extreme today. Managed to squeeze 5700 out of the Frozr's but started getting lower scores when i increased either core or mem. Eventually twigged that i was hitting the 115% power limit so thats the end of that! I can't get the mem past 1647mhz on either card to pass anything so think i'll call it a day with these and grab a couple of Ti's. Which brings me to a couple of questions&#8230;

It look's like there's going to be two options, the Ti with 3GB and the BE with 6GB and higher clocks. Two questions on this&#8230;

1) Do you think the BE will be binned for the higher clocks?

2) Skyn3t, will you be releasing a BIOS to get rid of the 250w (or whatever it will be) TDP cap on the Ti?

I only run 1080p so the current cards are fine for gaming (extra fps always welcome though!) but looking to get a couple of Ti's for benching. Just don't want to waste cash on the BE's if it's not needed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Been doing single card runs on FS extreme today. Managed to squeeze 5700 out of the Frozr's but started getting lower scores when i increased either core or mem. Eventually twigged that i was hitting the 115% power limit so thats the end of that! I can't get the mem past 1647mhz on either card to pass anything so think i'll call it a day with these and grab a couple of Ti's. Which brings me to a couple of questions&#8230;
> 
> It look's like there's going to be two options, the Ti with 3GB and the BE with 6GB and higher clocks. Two questions on this&#8230;
> 
> 1) Do you think the BE will be binned for the higher clocks?
> 
> 2) Skyn3t, *will you be releasing a BIOS to get rid of the 250w (or whatever it will be) TDP cap on the Ti?*
> 
> I only run 1080p so the current cards are fine for gaming (extra fps always welcome though!) but looking to get a couple of Ti's for benching. Just don't want to waste cash on the BE's if it's not needed.


All good things for those who wait!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Been doing single card runs on FS extreme today. Managed to squeeze 5700 out of the Frozr's but started getting lower scores when i increased either core or mem. Eventually twigged that i was hitting the 115% power limit so thats the end of that! I can't get the mem past 1647mhz on either card to pass anything so think i'll call it a day with these and grab a couple of Ti's. Which brings me to a couple of questions&#8230;
> 
> It look's like there's going to be two options, the Ti with 3GB and the BE with 6GB and higher clocks. Two questions on this&#8230;
> 
> 1) Do you think the BE will be binned for the higher clocks?
> 
> 2) Skyn3t, will you be releasing a BIOS to get rid of the 250w (or whatever it will be) TDP cap on the Ti?
> 
> I only run 1080p so the current cards are fine for gaming (extra fps always welcome though!) but looking to get a couple of Ti's for benching. Just don't want to waste cash on the BE's if it's not needed.


Me?









780 Ti thread is up.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Been doing single card runs on FS extreme today. Managed to squeeze 5700 out of the Frozr's but started getting lower scores when i increased either core or mem. Eventually twigged that i was hitting the 115% power limit so thats the end of that! I can't get the mem past 1647mhz on either card to pass anything so think i'll call it a day with these and grab a couple of Ti's. Which brings me to a couple of questions&#8230;
> 
> It look's like there's going to be two options, the Ti with 3GB and the BE with 6GB and higher clocks. Two questions on this&#8230;
> 
> 1) *Do you think the BE will be binned for the higher clocks?*
> 
> 2) Skyn3t, will you be releasing a BIOS to get rid of the 250w (or whatever it will be) TDP cap on the Ti?
> 
> I only run 1080p so the current cards are fine for gaming (extra fps always welcome though!) but looking to get a couple of Ti's for benching. Just don't want to waste cash on the BE's if it's not needed.


Factory overclocked cards are binned for the factory overclock, but not necessarily binned higher than vanilla cards. You can buy a vanilla & a factory OC card, & the vanilla model has a 50% chance of being a better overclocker.
It will be interesting to see if the PCB on the black is different, the unlocked TDP part in the description makes me wonder if it has a stronger PWM than reference or not, I'm waiting to see.


----------



## Doug2507

Cool, cheers guys, the waiting game it is then!









(goes off to find Ti thread&#8230;&#8230;.)


----------



## madwolfa

Just pulled the trigger for 780 DCII on Amazon... Gotta love Prime and 1-day delivery.








They're also cheaper than Newegg now...


----------



## Nevii

Hey guys, i have bought my Gigabyte WF3 GTX 780 rev 2.0 today, is there any BIOS which will allow me to increase power target and voltage to 1.212v? I have tried all skyn3t files but they are made for diffrent boards


----------



## outofmyheadyo

gigabyte 780 is a nonrefrence pcb design so the llc hack wont work, I think you will be limited to 1.212 with the skynet bios all you can increase is the power target.

Also with the new GTX 780 GHZ is the only diffrence the increased clock ? I heard something about the new ghz edition cards supporting a newer dx version 11.2 or something confusing like that, that would increase their performance clock per clock vs the old 780 cards.
780Ti being so close but i think ill just hit the order button on the 780 classy.


----------



## Nevii

I know, its have ncp4208 controller, but still i cant increase voltage to 1.212 on stock BIOS, just 1,200, skyn3ts files are not working either
Quote:


> Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613)


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> gigabyte 780 is a nonrefrence pcb design so the llc hack wont work, I think you will be limited to 1.212 with the skynet bios all you can increase is the power target.
> 
> Also with the new GTX 780 GHZ is the only diffrence the increased clock ? I heard something about the new ghz edition cards supporting a newer dx version 11.2 or something confusing like that, that would increase their performance clock per clock vs the old 780 cards.
> 780Ti being so close but i think ill just hit the order button on the 780 classy.


More CUDA cores (2880 vs 2304), and rumored to come in two editions: one with 3GB and one with 6GB RAM.

*EDIT* Misinterpreted question, thought he meant 780 Ti


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I am talking about the 780 ghz edition, since when was it supposed to have more cuda cores then the regular 780 ?

NOT talking about the 780Ti here.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I am talking about the 780 ghz edition, since when was it supposed to have more cuda cores then the regular 780 ?


My bad, thought you meant the 780 Ti


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How about the rumor or just something i heard the 780 GHZ edition supporting dx11.2 but the old one wont ?
Aint that kind of a must that both will support the same version since its the same chip just clocked differently.
If anyone would kick me in the butt and push me towards hitting the order button on the 780 classy.


----------



## Triglet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition*
> 
> What determines if an EVGA Classified card is "new"? I know they offer some cards with waterblocks already installed.


People are referring to new stock from EVGA. As long as you order from a retailer that in theory moves stock quickly (in the US Amazon & Newegg come to mind) then you have a good chance of getting one with Samsung/Hynix memory.

I just rec'd a Classy from Amazon Friday and it did 1254/1801 @ 1.2V. Gonna flash to an unlocked to see if 1.212 will let me hit 1300 and call it a day (on air).


----------



## skupples

Sounds like it may be awhile before NV pushes the 6gb 780Ti, for those of you on massive resolutions.


----------



## Jabba1977

Tomorrow I´ll receive two Gigabyte WF3 GTX 780 rev 2.0.

I´m very exciteed....MMMmmmmmMm....

Do you think guys that is a good choice?. How about modded BIOS for this card?...I know that the card mounts Samsung Memory 

I think is a good choice with the cut prices on this moddel Vs GTX 780TI...Mine cost about 470€ with the Holiday bundle....

Any user with this model?, Asic Quality?.

Thanks!!!!.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

rev2 is nonref pcb so voltage is locked and u cant use the LLC hack afaik not sure about they skynet bios.


----------



## Nevii

But still, is there is someone able to make BIOS for rev 2.0 with unlocked Power Target and increased voltage to 1212mv?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> But still, is there is someone able to make BIOS for rev 2.0 with unlocked Power Target and increased voltage to 1212mv?


but why did you order a card with nonref pcb that doesnt have its own voltage unlocks ( like the classy or lightning, or all the ref pcp designs with decent coolers ) like the gigabyte 780 rev 1.


----------



## Nevii

Because rev 1 is unavailable, and other cards was out of my budget.


----------



## Jabba1977

I´ll prefer Rev 2.0 Vs Rev 1.0 talking about Gigabyte 780. The PCB on rev 2.0 is very powerfull and very well constructed!!!.

I´ll post my results / benchmark as soon as I put the card on my system and my time permits 

Regards.


----------



## FeelKun

Ordered the 780 classy last night while drunk







. Used this promo code EMCWXVL52 got it for 550$.

Thanks guys for helping me make my choice







. I'll post further details such as memory type... Ordered from newegg btw.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> . Lassydered the 780 classy last night while drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Used this promo code EMCWXVL52 got it for 550$.
> 
> Thanks guys for helping me make my choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll post further details such as memory type... Ordered from newegg btw.


Hey tell me what you like to drink so I can have it delivered to your door so you can order a classy for me or even a Ti.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey tell me what you like to drink so I can have it delivered to your door so you can order a classy for me or even a Ti.


Funny cause my video card purchases seem to happen the same way after a lil drinkin haha


----------



## wholeeo

@skyn3t

Hey sky, can you make a bios for the reference 780 that goes up to say 1.25 with boost enabled? (I like boost, don't judge me







)

@To everyone else

If you just a purchased 780, if you do not intend on using your $100 off Shield promo please PM me, I have some things I could possibly trade for it.)


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Hey sky, can you make a bios for the reference 780 that goes up to say 1.25 with boost enabled? (I like boost, don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> @To everyone else
> 
> If you just a purchased 780, if you do not intend on using your $100 off Shield promo please PM me, I have some things I could possibly trade for it.)


1.25V is impossible without using a voltage hack. 1.238 you can do with a simple LLC fix, but its still technically a hack. The highest you can go with only a custom bios is 1.212V.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> 1.25V is impossible without using a voltage hack. 1.238 you can do with a simple LLC fix, but its still technically a hack. The highest you can go with only a custom bios is 1.212V.


Yeah, didn't think of that. 1.21 would be fine for my use then. One of my cards max is 1.18 on stock bios,


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Funny cause my video card purchases seem to happen the same way after a lil drinkin haha











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Hey sky, can you make a bios for the reference 780 that goes up to say 1.25 with boost enabled? (I like boost, don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> @To everyone else
> 
> If you just a purchased 780, if you do not intend on using your $100 off Shield promo please PM me, I have some things I could possibly trade for it.)


I will make it happen and post it in the front page,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> 1.25V is impossible without using a voltage hack. 1.238 you can do with a simple LLC fix, but its still technically a hack. The highest you can go with only a custom bios is 1.212V.


This is why I made the LLC disable file. for 1.25v. you can find it with my Brother OccamRazor Sig. is there for everyone.

I'm going to prepare a little game for us users but it will be in my next post cuz i want it to be exclusive.









sky saw a little green bird today that gave me a green light,

PUZZLE GAME incoming


----------



## managerman

I Just wanted to give a little bios feedback:

I switched out my Bios to from T|I Bios to Skyn3t V3 Extreme Bios on my 3 780's. The result is fantastic...I can now push these cards even more!!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095008

Cards are running nicely at 1.35V (via Zawarudo Mod)

Hitting about 85% Power (which by my calculations is 374W per card)

Card 1: Core: 1380, Mem: 7240
Card 2: Core: 1340, Mem: 7240
Card 3: Core: 1350, Mem: 7240

Temps never go above 43C with EK blocks!

Thank you Skyn3t!! Now on to more benching...









-M


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Funny cause my video card purchases seem to happen the same way after a lil drinkin haha


Late night woozy shopping is by far the best. I was going to recycle an old corsair hx850 as my re-builds second PSU, but after a few beers @ 3am I decided dropping 150$ on a fully modular AX850 would be a great idea. Which, it will be since I won't have to deal with all the octopus.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> I Just wanted to give a little bios feedback:
> 
> I switched out my Bios to from T|I Bios to Skyn3t V3 Extreme Bios on my 3 780's. The result is fantastic...I can now push these cards even more!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095008
> 
> Cards are running nicely at 1.35V (via Zawarudo Mod)
> 
> Hitting about 85% Power (which by my calculations is 374W per card)
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1380, Mem: 7240
> Card 2: Core: 1340, Mem: 7240
> Card 3: Core: 1350, Mem: 7240
> 
> Temps never go above 43C with EK blocks!
> 
> Thank you Skyn3t!! Now on to more benching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M


Don't let SLV7 read this, he will tell you it's placebo effect.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> I Just wanted to give a little bios feedback:
> 
> I switched out my Bios to from T|I Bios to Skyn3t V3 Extreme Bios on my 3 780's. The result is fantastic...I can now push these cards even more!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095008
> 
> Cards are running nicely at 1.35V (via Zawarudo Mod)
> 
> Hitting about 85% Power (which by my calculations is 374W per card)
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1380, Mem: 7240
> Card 2: Core: 1340, Mem: 7240
> Card 3: Core: 1350, Mem: 7240
> 
> Temps never go above 43C with EK blocks!
> 
> Thank you Skyn3t!! Now on to more benching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M


.... @ 1.4v i hit 105% on that bios. 462watts







dat be crazy lolz


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> .... @ 1.4v i hit 105% on that bios. 462watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat be crazy lolz


On a side note....I just found out how many watts an EVGA 1300G2 power supply can hit before it shuts down.....









While running 3Dmark11, my kill-a-watt meter showed 1585 watts when the system turned off....at 88% efficiency that would be somewhere around 1400W...










Time to add another PSU!









-M


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

I got my EVGA 780 SC ACX from newegg 5 hours ago, but i mistakenly decided i would keep my 570 inside the pc just to do some last minute benchmarks, and I also ordered a new 3TB internal Toshiba Hard drive that i wanted to make sure was up and running.

5 hours later... The secondary hard drive is still formatting (48% complete now) If i stop the format now, just to pop in my 780, It would cause terrible terrible damage to the HD itself.

This is what I've been looking at my screen for the past 5 hours, while having a gtx 780 laying right in front of my bed.



oh lawd.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, I got my EVGA GTX 780 Classified with ACX cooler today. Threw it in and started to OC. Did some basic tests, and it runs and OC's nice. Going to stop for a bit and actually PLAY with it now.

After a little messing around, with the stock BIOS, I seem to have hit the ceiling on the GPU clock at +162MHz ... not bad. I still have room on the memory OC, haven't found the cap on that yet, but so far +200MHz isn't too bad.





Either way, even at 72C and 72% fan ... with that ACX cooler on it, it is pretty damn quiet!


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, I got my EVGA GTX 780 Classified with ACX cooler today. Threw it in and started to OC. Did some basic tests, and it runs and OC's nice. Going to stop for a bit and actually PLAY with it now.
> 
> After a little messing around, with the stock BIOS, I seem to have hit the ceiling on the GPU clock at +162MHz ... not bad. I still have room on the memory OC, haven't found the cap on that yet, but so far +200MHz isn't too bad.
> 
> Either way, even at 72C and 72% fan ... with that ACX cooler on it, it is pretty damn quiet!


Uh... wow. 1293 at 1150... is that with the LLC fix?? If that is NOT with the LLC fix that is an *incredible* card.


----------



## skyn3t

*Here is the link for the Puzzle*. skyn3t monday night puzzle *You must connect all the pieces together take a screenshot and post it where you got the link*

*Remember it is just for fun.*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Here is the link for the Puzzle*. skyn3t monday night puzzle *You must connect all the pieces together take a screenshot and post it where you got the link*
> 
> *Remember it is just for fun.*


think im pretty close?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> think im pretty close?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you got pm


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got pm


yeah i was a little off with that one but i fixed it with the pic u sent me lolz

Edit:.......actually i still dont think i have it perfect


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i was a little off with that one but i fixed it with the pic u sent me lolz


just to tease some owner's.


----------



## wholeeo

http://www.allstarpuzzles.com/picture/usr/ad/10/d871f80cad49.jpeg

Too blurry though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://www.allstarpuzzles.com/picture/usr/ad/10/d871f80cad49.jpeg
> 
> Too blurry though.


not now









*The New upcoming G110 GPU Nvidia GTX 780 Ti vBios by skyn3t Screenshot*


----------



## skupples

Awww, & here I actually did it all the way to the "winning" message!

I want a cookie!~


----------



## magiwizard

so.... I flashed to the r3 bios for my 780 ACX and now im getting a code 39 error in device manager so i reflashed back to the orinigal bios and same thing.... did i just brick my card? ._.

it doesnt show up under display devices but under system devices as a device that i cant install drivers for.... I tried installing nvidia drivers but it does not recognize the card as an nvidia card even when i removed the old drivers =/

Edit....after several resets with original bios it got detected as a 780 again  interesting......


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magiwizard*
> 
> so.... I flashed to the r3 bios for my 780 ACX and now im getting a code 39 error in device manager so i reflashed back to the orinigal bios and same thing.... did i just brick my card? ._.
> 
> it doesnt show up under display devices but under system devices as a device that i cant install drivers for.... I tried installing nvidia drivers but it does not recognize the card as an nvidia card even when i removed the old drivers =/


Reflash it with the EZ3flash in my SIG, option number 3!
Report back!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Awww, & here I actually did it all the way to the "winning" message!
> 
> I want a cookie!~


Have a beer!


----------



## magiwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reflash it with the EZ3flash in my SIG, option number 3!
> Report back!


I booted into dos -> flashed bios to the original bios and it worked

then i did the same for skynet editted bios and it now works...........









time to have fun


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magiwizard*
> 
> I booted into dos -> flashed bios to the original bios and it worked
> 
> then i did the same for skynet editted bios and it now works...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to have fun










cant really brick a card unless it completely dead


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Uh... wow. 1293 at 1150... is that with the LLC fix?? If that is NOT with the LLC fix that is an *incredible* card.


Nope, just stock card (Classified) with stock voltage (at 110%) and stock BIOS on air.


----------



## lilchronic

just wonder what kinda gains you guys are getting with just using the LLC hack,

im only able to gain 26mhz on the core with LLC-0%


----------



## ReaperZzZ

Hey all  O/C newbie here !!

after buying a GTX780 on release date, i decided i needed more power, so today i have just purchased a second one !

I managed to achieve 13118 score in 3DMark11 with minimal tweaking .. i was wondering what bios i should flash? Do you need to know the particular ram type i have ? i understand there is two versions of these cards ...

What im running is 2x EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX780 Superclocked ACX Cooler (03G-P4-2784-KR) - reference cards

Thanks ! i look forward to some amazing results =) the reason i went with 2 is i have a 144hz panel from Asus!


----------



## magiwizard

the VG248QE doesn't quite require 2 780s







if you want to make full use out of your 780s you should look into a higher resolution or go 3d vision since at 1920 x 1080 you wont notice much between 60fps -> 144fps but the difference between 1920 x 1080 vs 2560 x 1440 / 1600 will be huge









Just saying but the VG248QE is excellent for multi monitor as well as 3d if you are into that kind of thing

Cheers,
Henry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperZzZ*
> 
> Hey all  O/C newbie here !!
> 
> after buying a GTX780 on release date, i decided i needed more power, so today i have just purchased a second one !
> 
> I managed to achieve 13118 score in 3DMark11 with minimal tweaking .. i was wondering what bios i should flash? Do you need to know the particular ram type i have ? i understand there is two versions of these cards ...
> 
> What im running is 2x EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX780 Superclocked ACX Cooler (03G-P4-2784-KR) - reference cards
> 
> Thanks ! i look forward to some amazing results =) the reason i went with 2 is i have a 144hz panel from Asus!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just wonder what kinda gains you guys are getting with just using the LLC hack,
> 
> im only able to gain 26mhz on the core with LLC-0%


That is correct! Just remember turning off LLC can & will force accelerated decay of the GPU, so if you plan to be on these cards for awhile use it sparingly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperZzZ*
> 
> Hey all  O/C newbie here !!
> 
> after buying a GTX780 on release date, i decided i needed more power, so today i have just purchased a second one !
> 
> I managed to achieve 13118 score in 3DMark11 with minimal tweaking .. i was wondering what bios i should flash? Do you need to know the particular ram type i have ? i understand there is two versions of these cards ...
> 
> What im running is 2x EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX780 Superclocked ACX Cooler (03G-P4-2784-KR) - reference cards
> 
> Thanks ! i look forward to some amazing results =) the reason i went with 2 is i have a 144hz panel from Asus!


This is the highest level of unlocked bios for your GPU's (rev 3 pulled from OP)

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17215

you can also find tools for unlocked voltage, & 0% LLC (load line calibration) on the OP, just remember these are tool's for watercooled card's so use them sparingly. We tend to recommend staying under 1.25 while on air. We have seen one death @ 1.27 with reference cooler.

Oh & Welcome to OCN! +1


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is correct! Just remember turning off LLC can & will force accelerated decay of the GPU, so if you plan to be on these cards for awhile use it sparingly.
> This is the highest level of unlocked bios for your GPU's (rev 3 pulled from OP)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17215


eh i had 1.4v runnig through this baby last night ....... i dont plan on keeping it much longer. hopefully the 780 ti classy comes out before i blow this card up









yeah im on the 440PT bios


----------



## NateST

I don't think the LLC mod works on the Classified does it?


----------



## ReaperZzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magiwizard*
> 
> the VG248QE doesn't quite require 2 780s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to make full use out of your 780s you should look into a higher resolution or go 3d vision since at 1920 x 1080 you wont notice much between 60fps -> 144fps but the difference between 1920 x 1080 vs 2560 x 1440 / 1600 will be huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying but the VG248QE is excellent for multi monitor as well as 3d if you are into that kind of thing
> 
> Cheers,
> Henry


Thanks! It's the 27" not that it makes a difference, but yeah I have the nvidia 3D vision kit which is why I went for the extra power!.. I can't wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is correct! Just remember turning off LLC can & will force accelerated decay of the GPU, so if you plan to be on these cards for awhile use it sparingly.
> This is the highest level of unlocked bios for your GPU's (rev 3 pulled from OP)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17215
> 
> you can also find tools for unlocked voltage, & 0% LLC (load line calibration) on the OP, just remember these are tool's for watercooled card's so use them sparingly. We tend to recommend staying under 1.25 while on air. We have seen one death @ 1.27 with reference cooler.
> 
> Oh & Welcome to OCN! +1


Thank you very much for the welcome and help







I hope to stick around for a long time!!

I was slightly uncertain regarding what I could and couldn't use so thought it wouldn't hurt to ask









Appreciate your response and I'll play around over the weekend once I strip and rebuild my PC.. Got a new PSU coming (FSP 1000w) so figured I'd remove everything including the dust and start from square one! Nothing like a fresh hardware rebuild


----------



## Koniakki

DP


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> gigabyte 780 is a *nonrefrence* pcb design so the llc hack wont work,


I'm pretty sure the GB 780 WF3 rev 2.0 uses a reference pcb with stronger power delivery.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> rev2 is nonref pcb so voltage is locked and u cant use the LLC hack afaik not sure about they skynet bios.


/\/\/\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is correct! Just remember turning off LLC can & will force accelerated decay of the GPU, so if you plan to be on these cards for awhile use it sparingly.
> This is the highest level of unlocked bios for your GPU's (rev 3 pulled from OP)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17215
> 
> you can also find tools for unlocked voltage, & 0% LLC (load line calibration) on the OP, just remember these are tool's for watercooled card's so use them sparingly. We tend to recommend staying under 1.25 while on air. We have seen one death @ 1.27 with *reference cooler.*
> 
> Oh & Welcome to OCN! +1


I think that is referring to my card, so I must say it wasn't a reference cooler, it was a Jetstream Cooler which never let my card go above 70'C... Just saying...


----------



## raceitchris

Hi all, I have a brand new EVGA GTX 780 SC and I don't understand why my voltage bar allows me to select all the way up to +63mv.

When I select +38mv the card caps out at 1.200v during load and when I select +63mv it still stays at 1.200v cap during load.

Can anyone tell me what is going on here or am I missing something?

Here is a pic....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> Hi all, I have a brand new EVGA GTX 780 SC and I don't understand why my voltage bar allows me to select all the way up to +63mv.
> 
> When I select +38mv the card caps out at 1.200v during load and when I select +63mv it still stays at 1.200v cap during load.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is going on here or am I missing something?
> 
> Here is a pic....


Try uninstalling and re-installing precision x and see if the problem persist....


----------



## Asus11

my reference 780 is acting up, it will overclock pretty good.. but it keeps downclocking & downvolting? what am I hitting the power threshold?

which bios could I flash to sort this out..?


----------



## theilya

Anyone with 780 classified clocked at 1300+

What FPS on average do you get playing BF4 (64 player maps) on ultra /w AA off at @ 2560x1440.

thanks


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> rev2 is nonref pcb so voltage is locked and u cant use the LLC hack afaik not sure about they skynet bios.


I have a rev 1 and a rev 2. I'm not sure why the rev 2 got a power revision if you can't push the voltage.


----------



## caenlen

if my gtx 780 does 1200 core 1600 mem with voltage left locked and power target at 103, is there any reason for me to upgrade to skynet bios? i mean will another 50-100 core be worth the risk/ extra temps?

using arctic accelero cooler. my pcb is msi twin frozr and asic is 80.6 and revision is A1


----------



## Doug2507

Same card, same ASIC, run mine up to 1410/1647 with v3/LLC/softmod.

No point for gaming in my opinion but for benching it's a must. (all under water of course)

If you're temps are already high with that cooler then i personally wouldn't run it higher.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Same card, same ASIC, run mine up to 1410/1647 with v3/LLC/softmod.
> 
> No point for gaming in my opinion but for benching it's a must. (all under water of course)
> 
> If you're temps are already high with that cooler then i personally wouldn't run it higher.


i can hit 67 celsius, but mostly it doesnt break 60 celsius. i dont think im going to push it any further, its stable 24.7 and i use it for gaming as well as benching no issues...

no point in having 1400 if u only use it for benching imo, im mainly a gamer


----------



## Clexzor

You guys se the new 290 scores?

They look good but appear to have very little head room again....

They tied 780 sli but with a overclock on sli its passes the 290 crossfire pretty well.


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> You guys se the new 290 scores?
> 
> They look good but appear to have very little head room again....
> 
> They tied 780 sli but with a overclock on sli its passes the 290 crossfire pretty well.


Pretty impressive, but not enough to sway me from the GTX 780. I got mine for $475 after rebate and coupon added from Newegg (EVGA SC w/ ACX), and after I sell the games I'm looking at about $415 for it. Considering the 780 still seems to be the better overclocker overall on air I'm not regretting my purchase at all. Plus I plan on getting one of the Asus monitors with Lightboost and buying a 3D Vision kit, so there's that too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> You guys se the new 290 scores?
> 
> They look good but appear to have very little head room again....
> 
> They tied 780 sli but with a overclock on sli its passes the 290 crossfire pretty well.


do you have proof of this? Iv'e been hearing/seeing other results.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do you have proof of this? Iv'e been hearing/seeing other results.


Yeah me too. It seems like 290 CF is performing better than 780 SLI in pretty much all situatins.

stock vs stock though. And we all know GK110 GPUs so far are way too underclocked.


----------



## skupples

CF has always scaled better than SLi, it was CF+Eyefinity that was broken for many years.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Personally, I think that the administrator of OCN should ban all benchmarks that are done "stock". They should only allow overclocked benchmarks on overclock.net

But that's just me.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> Pretty impressive, but not enough to sway me from the GTX 780. I got mine for $475 after rebat. on added from Newegg (EVGA SC w/ ACX), and after I sell the games I'm looking at about $415 for it. Considering the 780 still seems to be the better overclocker overall on air I'm not regretting my purchase at all. Plus I plan on getting one of the Asus monitors with Lightboost and buying a 3D Vision kit, so there's that too.


My DCII is arriving today for 511.99$. Not regretting it, while 290 may be a better value, I still feel 780 is a better package overall. Plus better cooling and OC'ing potential. Will see what aftermarket cooling solutions will bring to 290, but for now I will be a happy camper. Also not sure it will really drive down the NV prices even further, not in the nearest term, I think.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Asus
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62915-asus-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc-review-9.html
> 
> Wait for the Ti and you'll get 7 Ghz ram. That's what I'm doing. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a classified now and get 7ghz minimum as well, most reach around 7,2ghz-7.4ghz, plus 1200mhz clocks guaranteed.... for reference a stock titan throws 5000 points in 3dmark11, mine is working at 1267/3650 1.212v and does 5650
Click to expand...

Classified has the same cooler as the ACX SC, right? If so, pass. I hated that thing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger for 780 DCII on Amazon... Gotta love Prime and 1-day delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're also cheaper than Newegg now...


Amazon is dead to me now that they're charging tax. Adds almost $60 to the total. Thankfully, Newegg's Iron Egg guarantee evens things out nicely.

Now...to find that Ti thread.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Amazon is dead to me now that they're charging tax. Adds almost $60 to the total. Thankfully, Newegg's Iron Egg guarantee evens things out nicely.


That's why I shipped to my bud in Missouri, who is just 30 minutes drive cross the border from where I live.








Also Newegg was taking forever to process my order, so I just cancelled it...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Classified has the same cooler as the ACX SC, right? If so, pass. I hated that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is dead to me now that they're charging tax. Adds almost $60 to the total. Thankfully, Newegg's Iron Egg guarantee evens things out nicely.
> 
> Now...to find that Ti thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> That's why I shipped to my bud in Missouri, who is just 30 minutes drive cross the border from where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Newegg was taking forever to process my order, so I just cancelled it...


See I'm the opposite end of the spectrum. I have to pay tax on Newegg and not Amazon... Its fecking ******ed.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> See I'm the opposite end of the spectrum. I have to pay tax on Newegg and not Amazon... Its fecking ******ed.


Don't worry, I'm sure that eventually the brick and mortar lobbyists will soon throw enough money at politicians so you will pay tax on ALL online transactions, regardless of where you buy them.


----------



## theilya

amazon has better return policy than newegg and I had prime for years


----------



## wermad

Thanks for all the help guys, especially the master Skynet











Decided to trade my GK110s for an Amd setup (+$$$) that will allow me to run five monitors at once (both technically and financially due to the trade). Pretty straight forward transaction. I know most of you will think I'm nuts but I like this route to extreme resolutions, especially keeping my Dells. Ya'll are welcome to take a peek at my build log (sig rig link).

I get my 5th Dell coming in today and the infamous MST Hub from Accell to run them all. I know what most think of Amd but I have confidence things will workout for me (still waiting on the Eyefinity fix damn it







!).


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys, especially the master Skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to trade my GK110s for an Amd setup (+$$$) that will allow me to run five monitors at once (both technically and financially due to the trade). Pretty straight forward transaction. I know most of you will think I'm nuts but I like this route to extreme resolutions, especially keeping my Dells. Ya'll are welcome to take a peek at my build log (sig rig link).
> 
> I get my 5th Dell coming in today and the infamous MST Hub from Accell to run them all. I know what most think of Amd but I have confidence things will workout for me (still waiting on the Eyefinity fix damn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !).


The best of luck with that. Sad to see a great club member leave,









With that said,

Ordered a Amazon ware house deal 780 for binning. Hopefully it turns out better than my 2nd 780 which holds down my first.


----------



## wermad

Great Internet Advice: When you post something in a public place, it can never be taken back!

My job requires us to go through security training multiple times a year and Internet usage regulations sends a pretty big message also in life. If you don't want the world to know, don't post it online in the public eye







.


----------



## Koniakki

I'm NOT bashing AMD or the new GPU's. I like comparing facts and numbers before some die-hard AMD fans start marking me on their sniper scopes...









Actually this card at its price range is UNBEATABLE. 365EUROS!! Bravo AMD!











The two reviews above were done in different timelines and with different drivers. So with that out, lets start.

Palit 780 SJS which afaik boosts to about 1097-1124Mhz/1550 stock. And in the 10th Sep review the stock 780 was 9% and 11% slower in 19x10 and 25x16 respectively. It was faster than Titan at 2% and 4%.

Titan from stock 780 had a 7% difference in both resos.

So lets fast forward in the new AMD 290 review and we see the Titan/780 7% difference hasn't changed.

So since our 780 SJS was 9% and 11% faster than stock I have include/added them over the stock 780 percentages in the 290 review in the 2 charts above in the AMD 290 performance summary.

Make of them what you will. I would still take a custom 780 over the stock 290.









Lets hope 780 lowers the prices even more before the custom versions of the 290/X appear.


----------



## Triglet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> Hi all, I have a brand new EVGA GTX 780 SC and I don't understand why my voltage bar allows me to select all the way up to +63mv.
> 
> When I select +38mv the card caps out at 1.200v during load and when I select +63mv it still stays at 1.200v cap during load.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is going on here or am I missing something?
> 
> Here is a pic....


On the stock bios('s) 1.2 V is the max you can get, regardless of 63 mV being available in the settings. 1.212 V is discussed a lot and is obtained by flashing to a custom bios that are referenced in the OP.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triglet*
> 
> On the stock bios('s) 1.2 V is the max you can get, regardless of 63 mV being available in the settings. 1.212 V is discussed a lot and is obtained by flashing to a custom bios that are referenced in the OP.


So how much of a difference does 0.012V make?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So how much of a difference does 0.012V make?


At 1215 MHz, I'm stable with 1.212v. At 1.200v I'm not, only stable at 1202 there.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

THIS CARD IS A BEAST. I never go below 60 fps in 95% of my single player games. unreal power.

Quick question, for gaming purposes only. Would a difference of 1150 to 1200(boost clock) be noticeable ?

Because right now i overclocked the evga 780 sc acx version just +55 on the core, and with fan settings in afterburner, 2 hours in heaven, it was staying at 63c with 70% fan speed control.

Do i have the potential to get 1200? or stick with 1150?


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> THIS CARD IS A BEAST. I never go below 60 fps in 95% of my single player games. unreal power.
> 
> Quick question, for gaming purposes only. Would a difference of 1150 to 1200(boost clock) be noticeable ?
> 
> Because right now i overclocked the evga 780 sc acx version just +55 on the core, and with fan settings in afterburner, 2 hours in heaven, it was staying at 63c with 70% fan speed control.
> 
> Do i have the potential to get 1200? or stick with 1150?


Awesome, I got the same card, it should be here in about 3 hours.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> Awesome, I got the same card, it should be here in about 3 hours.


LATEST EVENT: Lenexa KS
Out for delivery - November 5, 2013 7:46:00 AM

We all know the feeling.


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> LATEST EVENT:Lenexa KS
> Out for delivery - November 5, 2013 7:46:00 AM
> 
> We all know the feeling.


11/05/2013 05:37:00 OUT FOR DELIVERY KANSAS CITY, KS, US

Hey, do I know you?


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> 11/05/2013 05:37:00 OUT FOR DELIVERY KANSAS CITY, KS, US
> 
> Hey, do I know you?


Mine is out for delivery as well. Three hours to go....


----------



## Triglet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So how much of a difference does 0.012V make?


Hard to say, I'm sure "it depends". 15 MHz like Sheyster got -- you'll never notice it in gameplay and I'd say it's not worth the extra heat if there is any. I'm at 1254/1801 @ 1.2 V, and I'm going to flash to 1.212 V to see if I can hit 1300 just because it's a sexy #. Probably not a lot of difference in game from 1250 to 1300 I'd suspect.

I need to confirm that Skynet's bios's downclock like the stocks when there's no load though, I don't want my card running at 1.212 V when I'm not gaming. I'm not real clear on that -- I know once you use the tool to overvolt it stays there, but I'm not sure on just the 1.212 unlock. Anyone?


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Mine is out for delivery as well. Three hours to go....


----------



## Triglet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> THIS CARD IS A BEAST. I never go below 60 fps in 95% of my single player games. unreal power.
> 
> Quick question, for gaming purposes only. Would a difference of 1150 to 1200(boost clock) be noticeable ?
> 
> Because right now i overclocked the evga 780 sc acx version just +55 on the core, and with fan settings in afterburner, 2 hours in heaven, it was staying at 63c with 70% fan speed control.
> 
> Do i have the potential to get 1200? or stick with 1150?


Crank it up as high as it'll go before it crashes (ie make it stable), that's the whole point of OC'ing the card. Do the core first, and then the memory. 63 C is nothing -- if you keep it under 80C that's really good, Nvidia lists max temp on the 780 @ 95C so you'll be fine. You can see what it does on the stock voltage (1.162 iirc), and then overvolt via Precision if your card allows it. Can flash to a unlocked 1.212 V if you want to push it further as long as you watch temps. I have all of my diagnostics on a second monitor so I always know what my cpu/gpu is doing -- ie pay attention and you're not going to hurt anything.


----------



## FeelKun

How's 1 780 fair in 1440p res? I get my classy tomorrow









"hopes for further price cuts"


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> How's 1 780 fair in 1440p res? I get my classy tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hopes for further price cuts"


if you can get close to my classy clocks it will be great.. if you get more even better..

if you get a hydro classy it would own even more:thumb:


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triglet*
> 
> Crank it up as high as it'll go before it crashes (ie make it stable), that's the whole point of OC'ing the card. Do the core first, and then the memory. 63 C is nothing -- if you keep it under 80C that's really good, Nvidia lists max temp on the 780 @ 95C so you'll be fine. You can see what it does on the stock voltage (1.162 iirc), and then overvolt via Precision if your card allows it. Can flash to a unlocked 1.212 V if you want to push it further as long as you watch temps. I have all of my diagnostics on a second monitor so I always know what my cpu/gpu is doing -- ie pay attention and you're not going to hurt anything.


thanks, but i tried changing the voltage in msi afterburner ( i have the 3.0.0. Beta 15 version) but in gpu-z and hwinfo it still remains at 0.93. I upped the core volate to +25, and the voltage ain't going up. What could be the culprit?


----------



## Leethal

Coil Whine anyone? its not incredibly loud but it is there once i start gaming. Fans kind of cancel it out though.

I'm thinking it could be my Low end CX600 Power Supply. Getting a HX850 next week so i'm hoping it takes care of it.









My 3DMark11 Score:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7435784


----------



## Asus11

tried flashing my reference EVGA 780 with

skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom

rebooted and the graphics was totally messed luckily managed to get into cmd and change back to stock

any idea why this happened?

Bios version 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021)
Revision A1


----------



## nvidiajunkie

a friend built this for me, pretty sick imo.

i7 3930k @ 4.178GHz on *room air* via Noctua slim 120mm PnP setup
2x EVGA GTX 780 in SLI with 331.65 drivers
32GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 ram underclocked to 1333 speeds for stability (4x8GB)
Corsair HX1050 PSU
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 PRO
Silverstone Temjin TJ10 ESA edition (black)
Green case lighting

Post build scores (june 2013)
3dmark 11 Performance: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6723019
3dmark 11 extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6722997
(will repost with current drivers/scores)

extreme (331.65): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7439200
performance (331.65): (updating later, as for some reason newest drivers dropped me 1k pts)

pics: https://imageshack.com/a/cxpF/1
one by one:


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> tried flashing my reference EVGA 780 with
> 
> skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom
> 
> rebooted and the graphics was totally messed luckily managed to get into cmd and change back to stock
> 
> any idea why this happened?
> 
> Bios version 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021)
> Revision A1


DId you try reinstalling the drivers after the bios flash? There are times when the drivers need to be reinstalled due to them not recognizing the cards after a flash.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> DId you try reinstalling the drivers after the bios flash? There are times when the drivers need to be reinstalled due to them not recognizing the cards after a flash.


the whole screen was heavily artifacting, is this normal?

i just about got into cmd ..well maybe I was panicing lol

but I did see evga precision pop up saying no hardware detected


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> the whole screen was heavily artifacting, is this normal?


I have had this problem before, you simply installed the wrong bios. Try a different one.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> I have had this problem before, you simply installed the wrong bios. Try a different one.


how did I install the wrong bios?

skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom

for reference titan coolers :S

unless you can shed some light on the matter, much appreciated


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...i returned my Two GTX 780 gigabyte rev 2.0... I don´t accept the packet.

Guys, do you think is a good deal a GTX 780 lightning for 540€ ????....

I think I prefer to pay about 80€ more for this 780 Versus aprox. 460€. Classified cost more eur to me...

What model do you prefer, recommended to me?.

What do you think?

"click" for two???


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> the whole screen was heavily artifacting, is this normal?
> 
> i just about got into cmd ..well maybe I was panicing lol
> 
> but I did see evga precision pop up saying no hardware detected


Artifacting shouldn't happen. Not sure what could be the culprit in that situation.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Artifacting shouldn't happen. Not sure what could be the culprit in that situation.


it was like I was on paint with a big paint brush, anywhere I moved the mouse it would take some of the artifacts off the screen, lol

really want to flash this bios.. this card sucks at stock lol

this is what I did

ran cmd admin

cd C:\nvflash

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom

Retarted..

it artifacts so I tried nvflash --override -6 skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom

but that didnt work said mismatch or something error :S


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> How's 1 780 fair in 1440p res? I get my classy tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hopes for further price cuts"


Just fine. I got my new Classy yesterday and goofed around with it. OC'd it on air to 1293MHz with no problem, and it tears things up at 2560x1440. I don't have BF4, but on MMO's and older shooters and sims, it rocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it was like I was on paint with a big paint brush, anywhere I moved the mouse it would take some of the artifacts off the screen, lol
> 
> really want to flash this bios.. this card sucks at stock lol
> 
> this is what I did
> 
> ran cmd admin
> 
> cd C:\nvflash
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom
> 
> Retarted..
> 
> it artifacts so I tried nvflash --override -6 skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom
> 
> but that didnt work said mismatch or something error :S


Download the EZ3flash in my SIG and use option 3!
Report back!


----------



## Asus11

ill try it and report back


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> tried flashing my reference EVGA 780 with
> 
> skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom
> 
> rebooted and the graphics was totally messed luckily managed to get into cmd and change back to stock
> 
> any idea why this happened?
> 
> Bios version 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021)
> Revision A1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ill try it and report back


Don't try reflash again. This is new bios revision for 780

Classy,Titan Asus and now 780 reference has the 80.80 revision. I bet this bios has the same improvemet as classy and Titan asus for memory.

Let me have a look on that bios first. Stay on stock. If i have to mod this bios this will be a new rev 4 for 780.


----------



## Imprezzion

I bought a second reference GTX780 just for binning purposes. It was secondhand and pretty cheap including warranty and such.

Now, my own reference does 1241Mhz stable on 1.212v with LLC mod (1.238v). Is this considered, good, average, bad?

I wanna have some comparison with the second card as in which class they each fall.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Let me have a look on that bios first. Stay on stock. If i have to mod this bios this will be a new rev 4 for 780.


Will there be one for DCII too? Thanks!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't try reflash again. This is new bios revision for 780
> 
> Classy,Titan Asus and now 780 reference has the 80.80 revision. I bet this bios has the same improvemet as classy and Titan asus for memory.
> 
> Let me have a look on that bios first. Stay on stock. If i have to mod this bios this will be a new rev 4 for 780.


cool news, its not me being a noob then









anyway I just sent you the bios via pm


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Will there be one for DCII too? Thanks!


DCII is in the front page . we have no revision for that GPU even if the release a new bios
DCII still going to be locked on 1.212v. So no bid deal. Asus let us down on that good looking GPU this time, a reference 780 does much better than DCII.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> cool news, its not me being a noob then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway I just sent you the bios via pm


I got it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I bought a second reference GTX780 just for binning purposes. It was secondhand and pretty cheap including warranty and such.
> 
> Now, my own reference does 1241Mhz stable on 1.212v with LLC mod (1.238v). Is this considered, good, average, bad?
> 
> I wanna have some comparison with the second card as in which class they each fall.


thats better than mine i can get 1202mhz @ 1.212v and with LLC i can get 1228mhz


----------



## mcg75

Man, you gotta love OCN sometimes.

There are only a few 290x owners in the official bench off thread. Awesome, very powerful card.

Beats the 780 in 3dmark11 performance and Firestrike.

Loses to the 780 in Heaven, Valley and 3dmark11 Extreme.

So the benches where the 290x wins are being posted as gospel in other threads with no mention of the benches 780 wins.

I guess it's too much to expect any objectivity around here.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Man, you gotta love OCN sometimes.
> 
> There are only a few 290x owners in the official bench off thread. Awesome, very powerful card.
> 
> Beats the 780 in 3dmark11 performance and Firestrike.
> 
> Loses to the 780 in Heaven, Valley and 3dmark11 Extreme.
> 
> So the benches where the 290x wins are being posted as gospel in other threads with no mention of the benches 780 wins.
> 
> I guess it's too much to expect any objectivity around here.


Lol they don't even win in Firestrike once both cards are OC the 780 will win
In every thing


----------



## windsurfdoctor

My GTX 780 DCU II does 1254/6500 with 1.187 V on skynet BIOS. seems enough for me since temps never reach 90 degrees.
Is there any software to edit DCU II bios by myself ? Kepler Bios Editor can´t do a thing here...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Man, you gotta love OCN sometimes.
> 
> There are only a few 290x owners in the official bench off thread. Awesome, very powerful card.
> 
> Beats the 780 in 3dmark11 performance and Firestrike.
> 
> Loses to the 780 in Heaven, Valley and 3dmark11 Extreme.
> 
> So the benches where the 290x wins are being posted as gospel in other threads with no mention of the benches 780 wins.
> 
> I guess it's too much to expect any objectivity around here.


Im probably going to grab a 290 (non x) to play with


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> My GTX 780 DCU II does 1254/6500 with 1.187 V on skynet BIOS. seems enough for me since temps never reach 90 degrees.
> Is there any software to edit DCU II bios by myself ? Kepler Bios Editor can´t do a thing here...


I believe the BIOS has to be hex edited.


----------



## dyscreet

Just got my EVGA 780 SC w/ ACX in. Holy crap this thing is a beast. I just scored 5488 (graphics score) in Firestrike Extreme with an OC using Precision, max temp at 69 degrees. Considering I got the card for about $400, I don't think that can be beat.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Man, you gotta love OCN sometimes.
> 
> There are only a few 290x owners in the official bench off thread. Awesome, very powerful card.
> 
> Beats the 780 in 3dmark11 performance and Firestrike.
> 
> Loses to the 780 in Heaven, Valley and 3dmark11 Extreme.
> 
> So the benches where the 290x wins are being posted as gospel in other threads with no mention of the benches 780 wins.
> 
> I guess it's too much to expect any objectivity around here.


Well, considering that I was told several times as an nVidia owner (I also own AMD cards too) to basically stop posting on the R9 290/290X threads by AMD fanboys, I don't think AMD owners are going to get too much sympathy in the GTX 780 Owners threads.

I mean at least here, we actually have taken delivery of our cards and run them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Man, you gotta love OCN sometimes.
> 
> There are only a few 290x owners in the official bench off thread. Awesome, very powerful card.
> 
> Beats the 780 in 3dmark11 performance and Firestrike.
> 
> Loses to the 780 in Heaven, Valley and 3dmark11 Extreme.
> 
> So the benches where the 290x wins are being posted as gospel in other threads with no mention of the benches 780 wins.
> 
> I guess it's too much to expect any objectivity around here.


Let them have their small wins, after all from Thursday on there will be 2 cards to bash the 290x scores (Titan/780Ti) and if nvidia goes ahead with the B1 chip in normal 780´s, there will be 3 cards ahead of the 290x!
Anyway the big move AMD made is in the price wars! a 290 for 399$ performing almost at the level of the 290x? Very good move!
Performance wise, almost 1 year later i was expecting much more from AMD!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, considering that I was told several times as an nVidia owner (I also own AMD cards too) to basically stop posting on the R9 290/290X threads by AMD fanboys, I don't think AMD owners are going to get too much sympathy in the GTX 780 Owners threads.
> 
> I mean at least here, we actually have taken delivery of our cards and run them.












That your Harley in the avatar pic?


----------



## Vrait

5:40pm still no UPS.....


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> 5:40pm still no UPS.....


I think they deliver till 7pm. I usually get my package just when I think its not coming


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> 5:40pm still no UPS.....


Same here, hate to wait..


----------



## Leethal

Tell me about it. My 780 arrived at 7:25pm last night


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> At 1215 MHz, I'm stable with 1.212v. At 1.200v I'm not, only stable at 1202 there.


is 13 mhz more worth ubnlocking your voltage... :/ and flashing the bios...


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Same here, hate to wait..


I got mine! I almost had lost hope haha. Tomorrow is a school day, and that would of sucked.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Man, you gotta love OCN sometimes.
> 
> There are only a few 290x owners in the official bench off thread. Awesome, very powerful card.
> 
> Beats the 780 in 3dmark11 performance and Firestrike.
> 
> Loses to the 780 in Heaven, Valley and 3dmark11 Extreme.
> 
> So the benches where the 290x wins are being posted as gospel in other threads with no mention of the benches 780 wins.
> 
> I guess it's too much to expect any objectivity around here.


bro, BRO. Mantle, after market cooler's, BETTER DRIVER'S (new fan profile)


----------



## uio77

Order my Lightning for Amazon but is in back order. Do any of you have idea if the new cards will ship with the revisited B1 core??

Do any of your cards has this new revision??


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Man, you gotta love OCN sometimes.
> 
> There are only a few 290x owners in the official bench off thread. Awesome, very powerful card.
> 
> Beats the 780 in 3dmark11 performance and Firestrike.
> 
> Loses to the 780 in Heaven, Valley and 3dmark11 Extreme.
> 
> So the benches where the 290x wins are being posted as gospel in other threads with no mention of the benches 780 wins.
> 
> I guess it's too much to expect any objectivity around here.


I was thinking in post it here ot there but, I had to look where I'm sit and don't do it. but since you did I just LOLed so hard now.


----------



## madwolfa

Finally got my DCII! On my way back from Missouri, yay!


----------



## Captivate

So I have 3-way SLI 780. I want to use 2 monitors while having all 3 GPU's (3x SLI Enabled) active. How? I can either choose to go 2-way SLI, or SLI disabled and 2 monitors, or 3-way SLI and 1 monitor. What gives?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> So I have 3-way SLI 780. I want to use 2 monitors while having all 3 GPU's (3x SLI Enabled) active. How? I can either choose to go 2-way SLI, or SLI disabled and 2 monitors, or 3-way SLI and 1 monitor. What gives?


Iv'e never actually tried this since my third gk110 is a coaster atm, but have you tried running in surround? You would then just run in fullscreen window @ 1x monitor native resolution. 1 monitor, one card.


----------



## Captivate

Yes I have tried running surround, obviously all 3 monitors work then. But I'm not a huge fan and for now I want to just use 2 monitors independently.


----------



## Captivate

I've flashed skyn3t's bios' but the max power target is still 106% and Precision X still won't allow me to do more than +38mV? What a painful tool.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I've flashed skyn3t's bios' but the max power target is still 106% and Precision X still won't allow me to do more than +38mV? What a painful tool.


Your BIOS obviously didn't flash, make sure you did --protectoff. In addition to that, if you don't use the voltage hack you won't get over 1.212.


----------



## Andorski

I just got my EVGA GTX 780 SC with Batman, Assassin's Creed, and Splinter Cell. I was wondering though if I could use those game codes to get the games on Steam? I would just redeem the codes through the GeForce website, but if they're not Steam versions of the game I would try and trade them for Steam keys.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I've flashed skyn3t's bios' but the max power target is still 106% and Precision X still won't allow me to do more than +38mV? What a painful tool.


sounds like you messed up somewhere... search the thread for OccamRazor, download the "EZ3FLASH" tool from his sig, drag the bios into the file (after extracting the tool) name it X.rom run option #3...

Also, since you are not running volt hack it will still only give you up to 1.212 THOUGH, in precX from what I remember you should have a slider instead of an offset(+/-) also, the power target should change to 200% or w/e it is for that specific bios.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> I just got my EVGA GTX 780 SC with Batman, Assassin's Creed, and Splinter Cell. I was wondering though if I could use those game codes to get the games on Steam? I would just redeem the codes through the GeForce website, but if they're not Steam versions of the game I would try and trade them for Steam keys.


IIRC Batman and AC are Steam keys and Splinter Cell is a UPLAY key.


----------



## Captivate

I rebooted and Precision changed. Max Power Target is now 115% and I can actually select the voltages, instead of offset, and also, 1.212v is unlocked. Seems a lot better now. Should my target power be higher than 115% btw? Oh, load temperatures are still very low with this WC setup, so I can definitely push a lot more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I rebooted and Precision changed. Max Power Target is now 115% and I can actually select the voltages, instead of offset, and also, 1.212v is unlocked. Seems a lot better now. Should my target power be higher than 115% btw? Oh, load temperatures are still very low with this WC setup, so I can definitely push a lot more.


You are watercooling? Then you should be able to switch to MSI-Afterburner, plug in the volt's hack & start chugging away... That is, if you want to... I ALWAYS re-install my gpu driver's after flashing.


----------



## madwolfa

Got my 780 DCII installed, flashed skyn3t's BIOS right away (it had .12 stock, GPU rev. A1), running solid so far.

Stable on 1235 core / 7008 mem @ 1.212V, increased power target to 120% and max temp to 85C. 79.9% ASIC quality.

Temps could be better (hitting 85C easily on Unigine Benchmark), but that's my mATX case to blame...

RAM went really easy up to 7 GHz (guess having Samsung here), haven't tried more than that.. not really necessary, IMO.


----------



## bcooper21

Just got my 780 and im amazed at this card. It runs any game out there for my at 1080p no issues. I overclocked it and it was very simple im also amazed how high oc you can get on this card coming from a gtx 580. Just with reference card i have on air the oc i got away very high and im actually thinking of getting a 120hz monitor soon since this gpu oc can do that on most games in 1080p.


----------



## KarateF22

11750 Firestrike, PNY GTX 780 1463 MHz @ 1.45V; 3930k 5GHz @ 1.53V

Hall of Fame for 1x GPU #25!

I got an extra 43 points over my old high score by tweaking my Mushkin RAM.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I believe the BIOS has to be hex edited.


That´s out of my league








I like the fact that my GPU can run over 1254 Mhz on 1.18 V.
Funny thing happens when I set memory clock above 6600 Mhz, in stock bios my screen gets full of green squares and PC freezes while with this custom BIOS only PC freezes, without green squares








Any idea what might be the reason ?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I'm having some trouble guys. I plan on building a new rig very very soon. Most likely around black Friday. What I'm wondering is what video cards to get. My original plan was to SLI 2 GTX 780 Ti's but that will cost around $1400-1500 alone. Then I started to think that maybe I should just SLI 2 GTX 780s instead for around $1000-1100.

What I am looking for is to max out all games at 120Hz and 1080p. Mostly just looking to max out BF4 with over 100 FPS and future games as well. If I SLI 780 Ti's would that be overkill at 120Hz @1080p? If it is overkill what type of resolution monitor would best fit these cards to max BF4 @ over 100FPS?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I'm having some trouble guys. I plan on building a new rig very very soon. Most likely around black Friday. What I'm wondering is what video cards to get. My original plan was to SLI 2 GTX 780 Ti's but that will cost around $1400-1500 alone. Then I started to think that maybe I should just SLI 2 GTX 780s instead for around $1000-1100.
> 
> What I am looking for is to max out all games at 120Hz and 1080p. Mostly just looking to max out BF4 with over 100 FPS and future games as well. If I SLI 780 Ti's would that be overkill at 120Hz @1080p? If it is overkill what type of resolution monitor would best fit these cards to max BF4 @ over 100FPS?


Dual 780s should easily max out bf4, heck you can get well over 60 FPS on just 1 if its properly overclocked.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> That´s out of my league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fact that my GPU can run over 1254 Mhz on 1.18 V.
> Funny thing happens when I set memory clock above 6600 Mhz, in stock bios my screen gets full of green squares and PC freezes while with this custom BIOS only PC freezes, without green squares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what might be the reason ?


Not enough memory voltage! Unfortunately here is no way to increase the voltage s the buck controller do not accept commands!








But most of the times increasing the core voltage allows for the memory to be more stable! try it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Venom95

Should I buy another 780 and SLI or a 780Ti ? Hmmm ;P


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Should I buy another 780 and SLI or a 780Ti ? Hmmm ;P


sli that 780Ti


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> sli that 780Ti


I think he meant to SLI the 780GTX or buy one 780Ti.


----------



## Jodiuh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Amazon is dead to me now that they're charging tax. Adds almost $60 to the total. Thankfully, Newegg's Iron Egg guarantee evens things out nicely.
Click to expand...





That's why I shipped to my bud in Missouri, who is just 30 minutes drive cross the border from where I live.








Also Newegg was taking forever to process my order, so I just cancelled it...

Nice man, we get charged tax where I'm from cause they have a warehouse here? Wait, did you next day yours, lol!? Awesome.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Classified has the same cooler as the ACX SC, right? If so, pass. I hated that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is dead to me now that they're charging tax. Adds almost $60 to the total. Thankfully, Newegg's Iron Egg guarantee evens things out nicely.
> 
> Now...to find that Ti thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> That's why I shipped to my bud in Missouri, who is just 30 minutes drive cross the border from where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Newegg was taking forever to process my order, so I just cancelled it...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





See I'm the opposite end of the spectrum. I have to pay tax on Newegg and not Amazon... Its fecking ******ed.

I would most def rather have Amazon as my tax free store of choice.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> See I'm the opposite end of the spectrum. I have to pay tax on Newegg and not Amazon... Its fecking ******ed.
Click to expand...





Don't worry, I'm sure that eventually the brick and mortar lobbyists will soon throw enough money at politicians so you will pay tax on ALL online transactions, regardless of where you buy them.









Yup, blocking you from now on.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> Awesome, I got the same card, it should be here in about 3 hours.
Click to expand...





LATEST EVENT:Lenexa KS
Out for delivery - November 5, 2013 7:46:00 AM

We all know the feeling.









HAHA! Actually, mine shipped out from Rakuten/Buy.com today and it's expected tomorrow! I only paid $5 for 2 day shipping. Talked to the rep about returning it when the Ti non refs come out and he said I would have to pay return shipping, but no worries! 45 days to return too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Coil Whine anyone? its not incredibly loud but it is there once i start gaming. Fans kind of cancel it out though.
> 
> I'm thinking it could be my Low end CX600 Power Supply. Getting a HX850 next week so i'm hoping it takes care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3DMark11 Score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7435784


Hope so too man. Just FWIW, an EVGA ACX + AX750 did not whine, so it's def not something you should have to tolerate/suffer.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> How's 1 780 fair in 1440p res? I get my classy tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hopes for further price cuts"
Click to expand...





Just fine. I got my new Classy yesterday and goofed around with it. OC'd it on air to 1293MHz with no problem, and it tears things up at 2560x1440. I don't have BF4, but on MMO's and older shooters and sims, it rocks.

And now I understand why you guys pay more for those cards.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Will there be one for DCII too? Thanks!
Click to expand...





DCII is in the front page . we have no revision for that GPU even if the release a new bios
DCII still going to be locked on 1.212v. So no bid deal. Asus let us down on that good looking GPU this time, a reference 780 does much better than DCII.

Reference as in PCB/circuitry or reference as in HSF? But just anyway, what would be your next pick for best air cooler w/ regard to noise 1st, temps 2nd.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> My GTX 780 DCU II does 1254/6500 with 1.187 V on skynet BIOS. seems enough for me since temps never reach 90 degrees.
> Is there any software to edit DCU II bios by myself ? Kepler Bios Editor can´t do a thing here...


This makes me happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bro, BRO. Mantle, after market cooler's, BETTER DRIVER'S (new fan profile)


RO
FL
!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Got my 780 DCII installed, flashed skyn3t's BIOS right away (it had .12 stock, GPU rev. A1), running solid so far.
> 
> Stable on 1235 core / 7008 mem @ 1.212V, increased power target to 120% and max temp to 85C. 79.9% ASIC quality.
> 
> Temps could be better (hitting 85C easily on Unigine Benchmark), but that's my mATX case to blame...
> 
> RAM went really easy up to 7 GHz (guess having Samsung here), haven't tried more than that.. not really necessary, IMO.


This interests me, what did you use to test out the RAM so fast? It's been awhile since I've clocked a card's memory, but I'd see it artifact. IIRC, error correction kicks in now and you get lower scores? I guess I could run one of the 3D Mark 2011 tests and that would be quick (I has no 3D Mark 2013 pro license).

Edit: That was way more difficult than it had to be and I still messed up the spoilers. You guys are just gonna have to deal w/ my spam. But only for another month or so.


----------



## Nittygritty

Guys can you help me out here, what is the best modded bios to use for the Galaxy HOF 780?

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> IIRC Batman and AC are Steam keys and Splinter Cell is a UPLAY key.


Thanks for the info. I decided to redeem the codes and found out that Assassin's Creed and Splinter Cell are UPlay codes. I registered them on my UPlay account; I figure I'll play through the single player and delete them afterwards. There's no real need to have them in my Steam library.

Unfortunately my Batman code is either invalid or has already been used. I should have been suspicious about the code I was given by Newegg when I saw that it wasn't covered by that silver stuff that you need to scratch off. Hopefully nVidia's support will take care of it.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I decided to redeem the codes and found out that Assassin's Creed and Splinter Cell are UPlay codes. I registered them on my UPlay account; I figure I'll play through the single player and delete them afterwards. There's no real need to have them in my Steam library.
> 
> Unfortunately my Batman code is either invalid or has already been used. I should have been suspicious about the code I was given by Newegg when I saw that it wasn't covered by that silver stuff that you need to scratch off. Hopefully nVidia's support will take care of it.


Did you make sure to try to redeem it on the batman page, and not the AC/Splintercell page?


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Did you make sure to try to redeem it on the batman page, and not the AC/Splintercell page?


Yup. Went to geforce.com/freebatman to redeem it. I already chatted with their online support and they weren't able to redeem the code either. I had to send them pictures of the code and my invoice to prove my purchase, but they weren't able to tell me "when" or even "if" I will get a new code to redeem.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I'm having some trouble guys. I plan on building a new rig very very soon. Most likely around black Friday. What I'm wondering is what video cards to get. My original plan was to SLI 2 GTX 780 Ti's but that will cost around $1400-1500 alone. Then I started to think that maybe I should just SLI 2 GTX 780s instead for around $1000-1100.
> 
> What I am looking for is to max out all games at 120Hz and 1080p. Mostly just looking to max out BF4 with over 100 FPS and future games as well. If I SLI 780 Ti's would that be overkill at 120Hz @1080p? If it is overkill what type of resolution monitor would best fit these cards to max BF4 @ over 100FPS?


My SLI 780's don't see anything less than 85FPS fully maxed out on 1080p in a full firefight and 120FPS+ is where its sat (have 120Hz vsync on),


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> Yup. Went to geforce.com/freebatman to redeem it. I already chatted with their online support and they weren't able to redeem the code either. I had to send them pictures of the code and my invoice to prove my purchase, but they weren't able to tell me "when" or even "if" I will get a new code to redeem.


Sorry to hear that not surprised comin from newegg though


----------



## Heuristic

Hey everybody!

I decided to take a risk and I bought the Galaxy 780 HOF. I'm aware of the VRM issue, but I liked the way the card looks (and the price), and I wanted to give it a shot.
Here's some crappy iPhone pictures. I managed to get a good picture of the IC that has been burning on people's boards, if anybody wants to read the markings on it:

Code:



Code:


B20
P03
CFH0230




Things to note:


This thing seriously overclocks really well. I've managed to get it stable at over 1300 MHz on 1.2V. I'm interested to see how high it could get with extra voltage.
I managed to get it over 1300 MHz without the 'Hyper Boost' button enabled. Some reviewers were saying that they could only get the voltage to apply if HB was on, but I'm able to ramp up the voltage to 1.2 without HB. Their Xtreme Tuner application is kind of terrible and buggy, but putting the voltage all the way to the right gives 1.162 V actual, and then an "overvoltage" setting of +38 mV puts the actual voltage at exactly 1.2 V. The application doesn't show those numbers when you're editing values, so you just have to look at the actual readings from the GPU.
I've noticed the downclocking problem. It only happens with certain applications. For instance, it doesn't downclock for BF4 or Heaven benchmark. But if I just run Furmark, it will downclock to around 600 MHz. Running Furmark *and* Heaven simultaneously makes it ramp up again, and it won't downclock. So it seems to not be a temperature thing, but an inability for the card to accurately predict when load is happening.
One last thing; the voltage (VDDC) in GPU-Z is different from the GPU voltage monitor in Xtreme Tuner. Which one of these is more accurate?
Overall I think it's a great card that overclocks well. I'll have to wait and see how my card holds up as far as the burning IC goes, fingers crossed it stays good. I also hope Galaxy fixes the downclocking issue and the innacurate readings in their Xtreme Tuner software. Going forward I'm keeping the card at *1267 MHz* core and *3110 MHz* clock @ 1.162 V to hopefully avoid putting too much strain on that IC. I'm happy with nearly 1300 MHz for games, below 1.2 V, with a sane fan profile (Hyper Boost disabled).

I think this card would be EXCEPTIONAL with a water block. Put this thing under water, and there would be no negative to keeping Hyper Boost enabled (no ridiculous fan noise) and you could really take the overclock farther. When EK releases the block for this thing, I'd be willing to try it down the road.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heuristic*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> [*] I've noticed the downclocking problem. It only happens with certain applications. For instance, it doesn't downclock for BF4 or Heaven benchmark. But if I just run Furmark, it will downclock to around 600 MHz. Running Furmark *and* Heaven simultaneously makes it ramp up again, and it won't downclock. So it seems to not be a temperature thing, but an inability for the card to accurately predict when load is happening.


Have you checked your power target? Furmark eats into it (easily >130% TDP on 780), causing heavy clock throttling.
Run GPU-Z and watch the "PerfCap".. I bet it would be "Pwr" on Furmark...


----------



## Jodiuh

So is there any benefit to using Asus GPU Tweak w/ the Asus DC2 or does Afterburner do everything I need...cause IMO, it looks a helluva a lot better. Also, Asus' software scares me.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So is there any benefit to using Asus GPU Tweak w/ the Asus DC2 or does Afterburner do everything I need...cause IMO, it looks a helluva a lot better. Also, Asus' software scares me.


Dunno, I've tried them all with my DCII cards and so far GPU Tweak worked best for me.
Nothing to be scared of. Get the latest version (2.4.9.2).


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> Yup. Went to geforce.com/freebatman to redeem it. I already chatted with their online support and they weren't able to redeem the code either. I had to send them pictures of the code and my invoice to prove my purchase, but they weren't able to tell me "when" or even "if" I will get a new code to redeem.


I am having to go back and forth with amazon support to get all my promo codes. I ordered 3 780's in one order and they only sent me 1 set of promo codes. I hope it works out for both of us!


----------



## max883

PC 2010 = GTX 590 i7 2600K 4.gb ram

 PC 2012 = GTX 690 i7 2700K 4.gb ram

 PC 2013 = 2X GTX 780Ti SLI i7 4770K 8.gb ram


----------



## Midgethulk

New 780 came in today!









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1102795

Pretty big leap from the 3300 score I had with my GTX560Ti


----------



## Volkswagen

What Sky BIOS is recommended for my Reference GTX 780 by Galaxy with the TITAN Cooler? I don't need nothing to crazy but do want to try and squeeze out more performance out of it. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So is there any benefit to using Asus GPU Tweak w/ the Asus DC2 or does Afterburner do everything I need...cause IMO, it looks a helluva a lot better. Also, Asus' software scares me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, I've tried them all with my DCII cards and so far GPU Tweak worked best for me.
> Nothing to be scared of. Get the latest version (2.4.9.2).
Click to expand...

I will hold you responsible if my GPU does not meet or exceed 1300/7000.

Max: I LOVE that you name them by year mate. Bravo! Also, PC 2013 called me on the phone just now and requested another 8 GB. Some 2400 from a non Corsair company would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I will hold you responsible if my GPU does not meet or exceed 1300/7000.


Well, it's not really up to software you're using.








BTW, I've just installed newest EVGA Precision X - looks better than GPU Tweak.. gonna play with that.


----------



## madwolfa

OK, I really like new EVGA Precision X better than ASUS GPU Tweak. Works great with my DCII.
I also highly recommend skyn3t's BIOS.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not enough memory voltage! Unfortunately here is no way to increase the voltage s the buck controller do not accept commands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most of the times increasing the core voltage allows for the memory to be more stable! try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks !
Will try


----------



## McHearty

Hey, I've got a quick question and search isn't really doing me much good. I've got the PNY reference 780 and I flashed the rev 3 bios, do I need to be on a specific driver for optimal performance? I seem to be getting hangs and freezes, and can't bench without getting a driver error. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MeanBruce

Sup Gents? I'm strongly considering an ASUS GTX780 DC2 for my work rig. I do game occasionally but mostly needing a card to run an incoming LED monitor at 2560x1440 office apps and some statistical software.

Does the Nvidia Control Center or ASUS GPU Tweak allow for very slow minimal fan rotation in auto or manual mode, and can the two fans be operated independently?

My current 6870 only goes as low as 20% in manual mode.

I realize the Asus 770 DC2 and 760 DC2 would do the same job just as well at a lower cost, but I keep video cards at least 3 years so don't mind paying a little more, and the GTX780 DC2 is just so gorgeous.

Thanks guys for any awesome advice on this.


----------



## fyre00

Hey there 780 Owners,

I'm looking to verify something from GALAXY GTX 780 HoF owners,

Will I be safe to get this card? I'm really worried about having it downclock during games.
I plan to just keep it vanilla until GALAXY releases updates for the downclocking issues.

I would be really sad if this performs less than the GTX 770 I just sold the other day :C


----------



## Killer344

lmao, 290x downclock when they heat up:

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/are_retail_samples_of_the_r9_290x_clocking_down_too_much.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyre00*
> 
> Hey there 780 Owners,
> 
> I'm looking to verify something from GALAXY GTX 780 HoF owners,
> 
> Will I be safe to get this card? I'm really worried about having it downclock during games.
> I plan to just keep it vanilla until GALAXY releases updates for the downclocking issues.
> 
> I would be really sad if this performs less than the GTX 770 I just sold the other day :C


Get a classified.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Sup Gents? I'm strongly considering an ASUS GTX780 DC2 for my work rig. I do game occasionally but mostly needing a card to run an incoming LED monitor at 2560x1440 office apps and some statistical software.


You will be very happy with thermal and acoustic performance of 780 DCII card. My aim was to build compact, powerful and almost inaudible (I hate noise) mATX machine and it fit my bill perfectly.
When I browse the web - you just can't hear it. When I need performance I crank it up... (and I can't hear it either, my 180mm case fan is much louder).

It replaced my GTX 670 DCII, which was also a very solid card. But GTX 780 DCII is just so much better in every regard (LOTS of power, much improved thermals and noise) - I can't be happier!


----------



## fyre00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Get a classified.


I want the aesthetics though. I'm also looking to support GALAXY if I am pleased with their new card.


----------



## Sirstiv

slammed one of these in my sg08 case last night







Gigabyte OC 780 WF3







.


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyre00*
> 
> I want the aesthetics though. I'm also looking to support GALAXY if I am pleased with their new card.


If you've read everything in this thread about them, and still want to buy it. Go for it.

But as a HOF owner, I regret the purchase at the moment. Hopefully it will get better, but I wouldn't buy one until if and when it does.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyre00*
> 
> Hey there 780 Owners,
> 
> I'm looking to verify something from GALAXY GTX 780 HoF owners,
> 
> Will I be safe to get this card? I'm really worried about having it downclock during games.
> I plan to just keep it vanilla until GALAXY releases updates for the downclocking issues.
> 
> I would be really sad if this performs less than the GTX 770 I just sold the other day :C


I'm still on stock BIOS, I don't use the HyperBoost button, and I only have a mild OC set (+104 core / +300 Mem) and I haven't had it downclock in a game yet. It did once in FarCry 3 when I tried to OC higher without the HB button on, but with it on it didn't.


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I am having to go back and forth with amazon support to get all my promo codes. I ordered 3 780's in one order and they only sent me 1 set of promo codes. I hope it works out for both of us!


So you're dealing with Amazon on this issue? I've been checking on nVidia to see if they can get my promo codes sorted out. Maybe I should also ask Newegg if they can do anything about it.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> So you're dealing with Amazon on this issue? I've been checking on nVidia to see if they can get my promo codes sorted out. Maybe I should also ask Newegg if they can do anything about it.


It would be worth a try for sure. I would just tell them that the code you received from them and been used or was not valid. The reason I am dealing with amazon is that they have not even sent me the codes to put in on Nvidia's website. They sent me 1 for my whole order instead of 1 for each card. Having a few extra games to give out will save me on buying some Christmas presents this year lol.

On another note, I got my 3 780 Classifieds with HC blocks in the mail today. Has anyone ran these in 3-way sli? I didnt realize until this afternoon that they are going to be so close together that I cant just use conventional fittings with bits of tube. I was originally going to do EK blocks on my 680's so I ordered a sli bridge with those but have found no such thing for the hydro coppers. I ordered a couple of THESE with 2 day shipping so i can put it all together this weekend. Hopefully these are some solid fittings. I didnt really have time to look for reviews but they look like they could leak easily by design.


----------



## Nittygritty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyre00*
> 
> Hey there 780 Owners,
> 
> I'm looking to verify something from GALAXY GTX 780 HoF owners,
> 
> Will I be safe to get this card? I'm really worried about having it downclock during games.
> I plan to just keep it vanilla until GALAXY releases updates for the downclocking issues.
> 
> I would be really sad if this performs less than the GTX 770 I just sold the other day :C


I got a HOF last week, I have not really noticed any downclocking on it but I have not done much gaming or paid much attention to it. In benchmarks it is doing real nice though but of course I had the button pressed on the back which supposedly stops downclocking.

I was looking to put a custom bios onto it but I don't know which one is best. I asked earlier but have not had a reply from anyone on here yet.


----------



## Andorski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> It would be worth a try for sure. I would just tell them that the code you received from them and been used or was not valid. The reason I am dealing with amazon is that they have not even sent me the codes to put in on Nvidia's website. They sent me 1 for my whole order instead of 1 for each card. Having a few extra games to give out will save me on buying some Christmas presents this year lol.


Just went to Newegg's chat support and they're sending me a new code for free. Much better than having to deal with nVidia directly.

Out of curiosity, were your Batman: Arkham Origins and Assassin's Creed 4/Splinter Cell code on the promo card covered with that silver stuff that you need to scratch away in order to see the code? My AC4/SC promo code was covered but my Batman: Arkham Origins code was not. I wonder if someone who handled my promo card just saw the code and redeemed it for themselves.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andorski*
> 
> Just went to Newegg's chat support and they're sending me a new code for free. Much better than having to deal with nVidia directly.
> 
> Out of curiosity, were your Batman: Arkham Origins and Assassin's Creed 4/Splinter Cell code on the promo card covered with that silver stuff that you need to scratch away in order to see the code? My AC4/SC promo code was covered but my Batman: Arkham Origins code was not. I wonder if someone who handled my promo card just saw the code and redeemed it for themselves.


Mine got sent to me via email from amazon. I didnt even know that they were shipping hard copies. When I read the instructions for redemption I thought that is said the retailer would send the codes in an email sometime after your purchase. In any case, that is how it worked with amazon.


----------



## marioselef

hi everyone...with this psu ... http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640316 can i run gpu that requers more than 8 pins?thanks


----------



## skupples

I had the same issue with Amazon when I picked up my Titans. They only set me one set of promo code's. I guess they feel they can skimp the unsuspecting customer, which would in theory allow them to then turn around and sell the extra key's at full retail value. It's shameful, & I hope you get it sorted out. Luckily the only thing that came with my Titans was Metro:LL







If it were a 3 game bundle x 3 GPU's and I only received 3 of my 9 key's, I would be pissed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> hi everyone...with this psu ... http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640316 can i run gpu that requers more than 8 pins?thanks


The GPU should come with adapters for molex if that 950W unit doesn't come with the proper cables. @ that power rating it should though.


----------



## marioselef

i am not sure for my psu....it has 6+2 pins and from the same cable has another one with 6 pins..so i am not sure if my psu is for gpus that requers more than 8 pins...sorry for my english


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyre00*
> 
> I want the aesthetics though. I'm also looking to support GALAXY if I am pleased with their new card.


I had one for 10 days.... now I have a classified, I'll let you figure out what happened.


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyre00*
> 
> Hey there 780 Owners,
> 
> I'm looking to verify something from GALAXY GTX 780 HoF owners,
> 
> Will I be safe to get this card? I'm really worried about having it downclock during games.
> I plan to just keep it vanilla until GALAXY releases updates for the downclocking issues.
> 
> I would be really sad if this performs less than the GTX 770 I just sold the other day :C


Downclocking issues are guaranteed unless you flash a custom BIOS (too bad skyn3t withdrew his custom HOF BIOS, but the ACX BIOS works just as fine as I am running that right now). I wouldn't risk all the issues these cards get and buy a classified or lightning if I were you.

I would get a B1 stepping GPU as I hear those OC a bit better and use less power. Speaking of B1 steppings....any recent 780 owners want to confirm through GPU-Z whether they have a B1 or not?


----------



## madwolfa

OK, so for the sake of lower temps and reliability, dropped down the vcore to 1.162 (1.212 was a bit too hot), stable Crysis 3 on "Very High", SMAA 2x @ 1440p, 1215 MHz core / 7 GHz memory.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> I would get a B1 stepping GPU as I hear those OC a bit better and use less power. Speaking of B1 steppings....any recent 780 owners want to confirm through GPU-Z whether they have a B1 or not?


Got my DCII yesterday.. still on A1.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Got my DCII yesterday.. still on A1.


So I take it you got Samsung memory on your dcII? If so Im jealous lol. My elpida is actually not the worst and have ran valley at 6800 before but leave it at 6400 for games.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> So I take it you got Samsung memory on your dcII? If so Im jealous lol. My elpida is actually not the worst and have ran valley at 6800 before but leave it at 6400 for games.


Yeah, mine got to 7 Ghz without a hitch and I felt no need to stretch even more. Don't be jealous - memory OC doesn't give much anyway.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Yeah, mine got to 7 Ghz without a hitch and I felt no need to stretch even more. Don't be jealous - memory OC doesn't give much anyway.


For games no your right but for benchmarks it helps a lot


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> For games no your right but for benchmarks it helps a lot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> i am not sure for my psu....it has 6+2 pins and from the same cable has another one with 6 pins..so i am not sure if my psu is for gpus that requers more than 8 pins...sorry for my english


the 6+2 = 8 pin. So... If it has ONE 6+2 pin & one 6 pin then it will have native support for the GPU w/o needing adapters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Yeah, mine got to 7 Ghz without a hitch and I felt no need to stretch even more. Don't be jealous - memory OC doesn't give much anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> For games no your right but for benchmarks it helps a lot


Over clocking memory is pretty beneficial for people running multi-monitor & or really high resolutions.

I see almost 10FPS difference in some games between 6ghz & 7ghz on my titans. I also perceive it to run much smoother.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys its the 7th here and 1:35am.. What time will the NDA be lifted?


----------



## FeelKun

Got my classified. Wooooooooooo


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the 6+2 = 8 pin. So... If it has ONE 6+2 pin & one 6 pin then it will have native support for the GPU w/o needing adapters.
> 
> Over clocking memory is pretty beneficial for people running multi-monitor & or really high resolutions.
> 
> I see almost 10FPS difference in some games between 6ghz & 7ghz on my titans. I also perceive it to run much smoother.


Ya that's right








was not thinking of multi-monitors
I don't like gameing on more than one monitor so
Forgot to add that


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I posted a comparison over at the 780Ti thread between my 3DMark FS score vs the 780Ti reported 3DMark FS score.

I would to hear your thoughts on it. So far it seems its take a [email protected]/1780 to match a [email protected]/1750!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/250_50#post_21139185


----------



## madwolfa

So far I really can't justify the Ti's suggested price premium over regular 780 or 290/290x... It doesn't look like much faster.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So far I really can't justify the Ti's suggested price premium over regular 780 or 290/290x... It doesn't look like much faster.


Yeah... it's ever so slightly too little too late from Nvidia. Would of made much more sense for them to push the full 15SMX like 3-4 months ago. Even the 592 core difference between 780 & Ti is slightly meh. I'm stuck with my titans until we see some 20NM. Even then, i'll likely sit on my titties until 20nm refreshers hit.


----------



## Chomuco

gadgets SLI ?? cual ?? plizz


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> gadgets SLI ?? cual ?? plizz


Where did you came from? What language in that?


----------



## skupples

their seems to be some confusion about DX11.1 & DX11.2 support with current GK110 hardware. So let me take this time to clear it up for people.




Anything that supports DX11 will support dx11.2 & .2 as long as you are on win8(for .1) and win 8.1 (for .2)

What i'm saying is. You do not need to buy a 780ti for dx11.2 support, you need to upgrade to win 8.1... This demo is ran on a gtx770.


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi guys, been playing some games, Titan SLI/TRI monitor 3240x1920

BF4 in W7 is a no go! test more tomorrow with W8.1
COD:GHOSTS is a wonderful surprise, everything to the max and fluid [email protected]!
But check this:



OVER 5GB mem USAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## jleslie246

I have my (2) 780's on water now and Id like to do some over clocking. They are not the duel bios, just SC versions. Can someone point me in the right direction (or thread page) to start OC'ing these? Looking for better performance and 24/7 stable, not highest possible bench scores.

Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi guys, been playing some games, Titan SLI/TRI monitor 3240x1920
> 
> BF4 in W7 is a no go! test more tomorrow with W8.1
> COD:GHOSTS is a wonderful surprise, everything to the max and fluid [email protected]!
> But check this:
> 
> 
> 
> OVER 5GB mem USAGE!!!!!!!


yeah thats a memory leak


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have my (2) 780's on water now and Id like to do some over clocking. They are not the duel bios, just SC versions. Can someone point me in the right direction (or thread page) to start OC'ing these? Looking for better performance and 24/7 stable, not highest possible bench scores.
> 
> Thanks


You got my Brother Skyn3t´s bios in the first page of this thread and bios flash and OC tools in my SIG!








Any doubt or problem PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah thats a memory leak


What mem usage are you having?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got my Brother Skyn3t´s bios in the first page of this thread and bios flash and OC tools in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any doubt or problem PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thank you. Ill give it a thorough work up this weekend. and post my results.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Thank you. Ill give it a thorough work up this weekend. and post my results.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What mem usage are you having?


i hit max 3gb @ 1080p
my brother patched it on his rig with the ramfix and it only went up to 2gb @1080p but the patch broke his game at the 3rd level


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i hit max 3gb @ 1080p
> my brother patched it on his rig with the ramfix and it only went up to 2gb @1080p but the patch broke his game at the 3rd level


I see but im running tri monitor 3240 x 1920...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I see but im running tri monitor 3240 x 1920...


i see but it still dosent change the fact that this game has a massive memory leak









once they get a proper patch for it i doubt you'll see that much mem usage


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi guys, been playing some games, Titan SLI/TRI monitor 3240x1920
> 
> BF4 in W7 is a no go! test more tomorrow with W8.1
> COD:GHOSTS is a wonderful surprise, everything to the max and fluid [email protected]!
> But check this:
> 
> 
> 
> OVER 5GB mem USAGE!!!!!!!


It's gotta be dat utilization>usage stuff. If you have the mem, it's going to use the mem, but doesn't actually NEED the mem. would be nice to see games that actually utilize it though. Like loading the ENTIRE map onto the gpu's mem... or somthing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have my (2) 780's on water now and Id like to do some over clocking. They are not the duel bios, just SC versions. Can someone point me in the right direction (or thread page) to start OC'ing these? Looking for better performance and 24/7 stable, not highest possible bench scores.
> 
> Thanks


skyn3t bios rev3, + EZ3FLASH option #3
set power to max, go 13 mhz @ a time, once you hit a wall, turn up voltage, start going up in 13mhz groups agaain


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i see but it still dosent change the fact that this game has a massive memory leak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once they get a proper patch for it i doubt you'll see that much mem usage


I see but if youre seeing 2/[email protected] it wouldnt be much of a surprise the game using more with higher resolutions!
Your monitor is 1440p right? have you tried the game with that resolution? is the mem usage the same?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's gotta be dat utilization>usage stuff. If you have the mem, it's going to use the mem, but doesn't actually NEED the mem. would be nice to see games that actually utilize it though. Like loading the ENTIRE map onto the gpu's mem... or somthing.
> skyn3t bios rev3, + EZ3FLASH option #3
> set power to max, go 13 mhz @ a time, once you hit a wall, turn up voltage, start going up in 13mhz groups agaain


Even with a memory leak im not seeing a patch that would lower the memory usage below 2GB in a game with high resolution textures!
So 3 to 4 GB is not that far fetched once they patched it!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I see but if youre seeing 2/[email protected] it wouldnt be much of a surprise the game using more with higher resolutions!
> Your monitor is 1440p right? have you tried the game with that resolution? is the mem usage the same?


yes i have and also tried it with a custom resolution 3840x2160 and my vmem was maxed @3Gb

.......in bf4 @ 3840x2160 my vram goes up to 2.8gb it should be around the same for c.o.d ghost i would think


----------



## KarateF22

Before I start trying to delve too deeply into what could be nothing, is anyone else having crashes of various types playing BF4? I have had normal crashes (BF4 has stopped responding) as well as a couple BSODs. Is this par for the course and merely EA being [email protected], or is it possible something is being pushed a bit too hard? I do not get the crashes in any other game, though I do not really have any other games that push the card as hard.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Where did you came from? What language in that?


nice , SLI ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Before I start trying to delve too deeply into what could be nothing, is anyone else having crashes of various types playing BF4? I have had normal crashes (BF4 has stopped responding) as well as a couple BSODs. Is this par for the course and merely EA being [email protected], or is it possible something is being pushed a bit too hard? I do not get the crashes in any other game, though I do not really have any other games that push the card as hard.


BSOD is not normally failed game issue, it's normally system stability issues... Easiest way to tell is to slowly dial back your cpu/gpu to see if it stops. The game has been reported to crash allot, but bsod is normally not really game related.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BSOD is not normally failed game issue, it's normally system stability issues... Easiest way to tell is to slowly dial back your cpu/gpu to see if it stops. The game has been reported to crash allot, but bsod is normally not really game related.


Well, what would an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error indicate?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Well, what would an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error indicate?


what bsod error code did you get ?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what bsod error code did you get ?


000a


----------



## Captivate

So no one has any idea how to run 2 monitors with 3-way SLI? I'm about to get rid of my 3rd monitor, but if I can't use 2 monitors with 3-way SLI then I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> 000a


..........hmm points to you're ram / imc
http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list/0_50


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ..........hmm points to you're ram
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list/0_50


That makes sense, I recently dropped my VCCSA from 1.1V to 1V, perhaps it caused some new instabilities....


----------



## hypespazm

so Ive come up with a problem dont know how to explain it. I flash the bios on my card with the v3 from skynet. and no matter what OC I try to input it crashed.. even 100+ on the core clock? ive even maxed the power limit and the volt limit still crashes. any suggestions?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BSOD is not normally failed game issue, it's normally system stability issues... Easiest way to tell is to slowly dial back your cpu/gpu to see if it stops. The game has been reported to crash allot, but bsod is normally not really game related.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what would an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error indicate?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore


----------



## madwolfa

Anyone tried enabling the Shadowplay yet? When I do, it locks up everything... the screen goes blank and I have to reset the system.
Windows reboots into a low-res VGA mode and I have to reinstall the Nvidia video driver from scratch. I'm using 331.65 WHQL.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> nice , SLI ?


hey Chomuco, I don't know if you speak and write English, but you seems to have a lot fun in here. believe or not we do like all the short message when you give a complement or asking something.

let me +rep you out man .

where you from?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> so Ive come up with a problem dont know how to explain it. I flash the bios on my card with the v3 from skynet. and no matter what OC I try to input it crashed.. even 100+ on the core clock? ive even maxed the power limit and the volt limit still crashes. any suggestions?


Have you verified that you successfully flashed? Preferably check inspector, it will flat our read [MODIFIED] in the bios line... You can use gpu-z if you know what the bios number is you pushed... Did you use the EZ3FLASH tool provided by Skyn3t?

if you did run the flash successfully, i would go back and do it again. Make sure you have all your monitoring and OCing programs fully shut off. Also make sure you disable SLi if you are running it. Use the EZ3Flash tool #3 option, report back...

ok time for bed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> So no one has any idea how to run 2 monitors with 3-way SLI? I'm about to get rid of my 3rd monitor, but if I can't use 2 monitors with 3-way SLI then I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do.


I'm confused... You have tried all combinations? Both monitors in top gpu, one in top, one in middle. One in bottom, one in middle... Nvidia should have a guide... I know when running tri-sli surround you hook up one monitor per card. It's literally the only way it will work for some strange reason... I unfortunately am using my third gk110 as a coaster until RIV:BE shows up some time in the next two weeks.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm confused... You have tried all combinations? Both monitors in top gpu, one in top, one in middle. One in bottom, one in middle... Nvidia should have a guide... I know when running tri-sli surround you hook up one monitor per card. It's literally the only way it will work for some strange reason... I unfortunately am using my third gk110 as a coaster until RIV:BE shows up some time in the next two weeks.


Pricey coaster


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you verified that you successfully flashed? Preferably check inspector, it will flat our read [MODIFIED] in the bios line... You can use gpu-z if you know what the bios number is you pushed... Did you use the EZ3FLASH tool provided by Skyn3t?


i used NVflash and im going to check on gpu Z ... what should it say?


----------



## madwolfa

Finally put my build into the sig.


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Guys my DCU II runs at 1266/6666 Mhz on stock voltages. Is it possible or is my software showing wrong values ?
I´m on a custom bios provided on this thread.


----------



## MerkageTurk

my evga reference 780 runs at 7ghz no sweat with stock voltage









e.g. if you lets say choose +300 on memory you will be getting effective memory of 6600


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> my evga reference 780 runs at 7ghz no sweat with stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.g. if you lets say choose +300 on memory you will be getting effective memory of 6600


Thanks, I was only worried about voltage information.
Nice cards these 780s, can´t wait for 780Ti DCU II


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Get water on that card and you will see speeds in the 1400mhz order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about 2 different architectures and 2 whole different cards all together!
> To get the 7950 to perform the same as a stock 780 you would have to OC it (if it was possible of course) to at least 2500mhz!
> Speed alone doesn't cut it, take a look at the intel chips and amd chips, intel with less core speed can achieve higher performance than amd!
> Some reviewers dont know their heads from their tales OC wise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if the card sample they have is a bad OC´er there's nothing they can do!
> Regarding the temperature, sometimes the TIM is not applied correctly by the card manufacturer and because it is not spread evenly you see higher temps than normal but remember that ambient temperatures influence the cards operating temperature, if you have the computer in a hot room or a bad flow of air in your case it can lead to high temperatures at idle and at load!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the reply, I get it








Won't watercooling be farking expensive? What are the alternatives? And what about pump/fan noise for this kind of solution?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey Chomuco, I don't know if you speak and write English, but you seems to have a lot fun in here. believe or not we do like all the short message when you give a complement or asking something.
> 
> let me +rep you out man .
> 
> where you from?


I believe he´s Spanish!









Hey Chomuco, eres Español no és verdad?







(You are indeed Spanish, arent you?)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't watercooling be farking expensive? What are the alternatives? And what about pump/fan noise for this kind of solution?


Yes, it tends to be expensive but it gives you peace of mind when OC, alternatives if you want to go the high OC/voltage route there is none unless go for even more exotic and expensive cooling solutions! Some pumps are noisy indeed but not THAT noisy!







, i have all the pumps on the outside of the room so i dont hear them but i have a corsair H110 cooling my CPU and i only hear the fans at boot when they go 100%! after that even on load, i set them at 70% max, you can hear them but its not loud or noisy!








Now if you dont want to go OC beyond the stock voltage you can buy an aftermarket air cooling solution that will grant you a cooler card!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Vlada011

People, Accelero Xtreme III is only really good cooler for reference GTX780 and probably for reference GTX780Ti???
Or someone make something nicer with good performance??? I know for ACX for Titan, is it compatible with GTX780 and next GTX780Ti???


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey Guys!
I do have a problem that is bothering me for a while already, i hope you can help me!

First of all my Setup:

Mpower Max MSI
4770K
Inno 3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid

I can overclock the GTX 780 to 1306 staying stable at 1.3 volts using a bios Skyn3t made for me (thanks again







), so i am very pleased about the card itself and the overclocking capabilities!

But that is irrelevant for my problem, since it is always happening. Overclocked, Standard Clock, Skyn3t Bios, Stock Bios!

So the Problem itself:
The Accelero Hybrid has two fans: One for the liquid cooling and one on top of the card itself!
The one for the liquid cooling is really quite. But the one on top of the card, the air cooling, is my problem!

The Air-Fan is not scaling right, it is behaving the following way:

26%-45%
(26% his is the lowest i can put it to in AB, after modifying the Bios to 0% with KBT)

The fan i fluctuating like crazy according to AB, 0-30 Million RPM. Well we all know that cant be right since my computer is not flying...
But what i am hearing is the following: *It is really quit for a few seconds and than it gets really loud for a few seconds!!*
This is really irritating for normal desktop application, because it is just too loud!!

45%-100%
The fan is staying constantly at ca. 2100 RPM. No scaling at all. Really loud.

So basically i have two options: Off and On

Here a screenshot:



One solution i found that works for desktop application but not gaming:

Before Windows loads the drivers it is quit and when i reinstalled my Windows a week ago it was quit until: *I installed the NVIDIA-Driver!!*
So when i am on desktop i can go to the device manager and disable the GTX and enable it for gaming. So i just have to handle the loudness when i am gaming, but i am wearing a headset then.

Short question: Why is my screen not just going black, when i disable the card? Is the integrated GPU from the 4770k taking over?

So does anybody have an idea what i should do?

Greetings

Iskaa


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Anyone tried enabling the Shadowplay yet? When I do, it locks up everything... the screen goes blank and I have to reset the system.
> Windows reboots into a low-res VGA mode and I have to reinstall the Nvidia video driver from scratch. I'm using 331.65 WHQL.


I think this happened to me once when I lowered the resolution settings in shadowplay briefly, make sure you keep shadowplay video quality setting on high


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> I do have a problem that is bothering me for a while already, i hope you can help me!
> 
> First of all my Setup:
> 
> Mpower Max MSI
> 4770K
> Inno 3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid
> 
> I can overclock the GTX 780 to 1306 staying stable at 1.3 volts using a bios Skyn3t made for me (thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so i am very pleased about the card itself and the overclocking capabilities!
> 
> But that is irrelevant for my problem, since it is always happening. Overclocked, Standard Clock, Skyn3t Bios, Stock Bios!
> 
> So the Problem itself:
> The Accelero Hybrid has two fans: One for the liquid cooling and one on top of the card itself!
> The one for the liquid cooling is really quite. But the one on top of the card, the air cooling, is my problem!
> 
> The Air-Fan is not scaling right, it is behaving the following way:
> 
> 26%-45%
> (26% his is the lowest i can put it to in AB, after modifying the Bios to 0% with KBT)
> 
> The fan i fluctuating like crazy according to AB, 0-30 Million RPM. Well we all know that cant be right since my computer is not flying...
> But what i am hearing is the following: *It is really quit for a few seconds and than it gets really loud for a few seconds!!*
> This is really irritating for normal desktop application, because it is just too loud!!
> 
> 45%-100%
> The fan is staying constantly at ca. 2100 RPM. No scaling at all. Really loud.
> 
> So basically i have two options: Off and On
> 
> Here a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> One solution i found that works for desktop application but not gaming:
> 
> Before Windows loads the drivers it is quit and when i reinstalled my Windows a week ago it was quit until: *I installed the NVIDIA-Driver!!*
> So when i am on desktop i can go to the device manager and disable the GTX and enable it for gaming. So i just have to handle the loudness when i am gaming, but i am wearing a headset then.
> 
> Short question: Why is my screen not just going black, when i disable the card? Is the integrated GPU from the 4770k taking over?
> 
> So does anybody have an idea what i should do?
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Iskaa


First of all you BORKED your bios with KBT! All the changes that were made by my Brother to your bios are lost or adulterated by KBT! It should never be used in a modded bios!
The fan controller is not recognized properly by AB thats why you cant control it and shows millions of RPM!
Try speedfan or other fan controller software! Ask Skyn3t if he has the time to mod your bios again and ask him to change the fan to your desired settings and reflash your card!
If you have both the DVI (connected to 780) and the HDMI(connected to integrated) connected to your monitor, yes it works like that!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Vlada011

Two times when I enable NVIDIA Shadowplay screen became black but after 2sec picture back and Shadowplay work.
Now no more black screen. Turn On-Off without problems. I'm very satisfied with Shadowplay. Nice thing and no fps drops.
I can freely put that in NVIDIA plus if I choose between AMD and NVIDIA same performance cards.


----------



## Q5Grafx

one thing i was disappointed in buying my second GTX 780 SC ACX card was that my first card has a metal fan frame and the new one i bought at the reduced prices has a plastic fan frame. so the reduced prices are resulting in cheaper construction. the back plane and pro sli bridge are coming in the mail today so it isn't actually installed in the machine at this time but will be by tomorrow. and then i will take more pics and update my profile on the monster.


----------



## Q5Grafx

the pro sli bridge is supposed to be a lighted bridge controlled by the cards but since the acx has no lighted top im wondering if that feature will actually work


----------



## Iskaa1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First of all you BORKED your bios with KBT! All the changes that were made by my Brother to your bios are lost or adulterated by KBT! It should never be used in a modded bios!
> The fan controller is not recognized properly by AB thats why you cant control it and shows millions of RPM!
> Try speedfan or other fan controller software! Ask Skyn3t if he has the time to mod your bios again and ask him to change the fan to your desired settings and reflash your card!
> If you have both the DVI (connected to 780) and the HDMI(connected to integrated) connected to your monitor, yes it works like that!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Dont worry your brothers Bios is still fine







I tried going as low as possible with the fan with the stock.rom. And i have saved copies of everything








So i am on the original bios your bro send me right now!

I will try speedfan, thanks a lot for the tip!!

Now i only have the dvi from the 780 to the monitor connected, thats why i am wondering about it...

Iskaa


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> *Dont worry your brothers Bios is still fine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried going as low as possible with the fan with the stock.rom. And i have saved copies of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i am on the original bios your bro send me right now!
> 
> I will try speedfan, thanks a lot for the tip!!
> 
> Now i only have the dvi from the 780 to the monitor connected, thats why i am wondering about it...
> 
> Iskaa


Good!








Something is wrong there, when you disable the card it stops working, the screen should go blank with a signal loss warning!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't watercooling be farking expensive? What are the alternatives? And what about pump/fan noise for this kind of solution?


Pump noise? What is this pump noise you speak of? If you are afraid of screaming pumps go with dual pump setup. I run my MCP35x2 @ 30%x2... All I can hear is the tinkle of my res.

You will be surprised how little pump speed effects temp's.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> What Sky BIOS is recommended for my Reference GTX 780 by Galaxy with the TITAN Cooler? I don't need nothing to crazy but do want to try and squeeze out more performance out of it. Many thanks in advance.


Anyone?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I think this happened to me once when I lowered the resolution settings in shadowplay briefly, make sure you keep shadowplay video quality setting on high


Never even had a chance to modify any settings, it borks the system as soon as I press the "On/Off" switch.


----------



## iARDAs

I might jump onto 780ti guys.

It seems very good. Anyone considering the switch? In some tests there are significant differences between 780 and the 780ti


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Anyone?


You have all the bios in the first page!








Use the EZ3flash in my SIG to flash the bios!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have all the bios in the first page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the EZ3flash in my SIG to flash the bios!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Apperciate it Ed- I thought I read someplace here that the revision of BIOS comes in hand but looking at the different ones- this one would suite my Galaxy GTX 780 TITAN cooler the best?

skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file
Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
Version 80.10.37.00.80
It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 25%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

To achieve that base core clock- I assume I would need to adjust my voltages or the BIOS takes care of that?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I might jump onto 780ti guys.
> 
> It seems very good. Anyone considering the switch? In some tests there are significant differences between 780 and the 780ti


For me to upgrade, it will solely depend on the FPS difference in BF4 when OC'd. I'm pretty happy with my 780 at 1202 while gaming.

FWIW, since I upgraded to Win8.1 last week, BF4 has been really smooth for me. I've definitely noticed a big difference.







I was running Win7 x64 prior to upgrading to 8.1.


----------



## Gestler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Apperciate it Ed- I thought I read someplace here that the revision of BIOS comes in hand but looking at the different ones- this one would suite my Galaxy GTX 780 TITAN cooler the best?
> 
> skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file
> Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 25%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> To achieve that base core clock- I assume I would need to adjust my voltages or the BIOS takes care of that?


Hi, i use OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 - extreme benching: released date 08/24/2013
It work great! 



Stable 1300Mhz in SLI on air.

I must say thank you skyn3t!! and also OccamRazor for help with AB mod.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I might jump onto 780ti guys.
> 
> It seems very good. Anyone considering the switch? In some tests there are significant differences between 780 and the 780ti


I'll be sticking to the 780 until Maxwell, which was always my intention. I now have my 780 under water and will be receiving my replacement power supply tomorrow so no need for me to upgrade. I'm still amazed that they stuck a full GK110 core on their with only 3GB framebuffer (Especially with R9 290-290X starting with 4GB) I expected them to just use the Titan part but with FP64 gimped and 3GB framebuffer but hey it's a full GK110 core that's enough for most people.


----------



## madwolfa

I'm not impressed. Great card, but not for the price given the competition. Also it's not too far off OC'd 780, which is 200$ less too.
Not paying extra for yet another "braggin' rights" kind of a product.

As many pointed out, 599$ would be much more appropriate pricing point.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Apperciate it Ed- I thought I read someplace here that the revision of BIOS comes in hand but looking at the different ones- this one would suite my Galaxy GTX 780 TITAN cooler the best?
> 
> skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file
> Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 25%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> To achieve that base core clock- I assume I would need to adjust my voltages or the BIOS takes care of that?


No, you dont have to do anything, except make sure your card is stable at those clocks 1137mhz because it will be your new stock clocks!


----------



## aXque

Hey everyone I'm new to this site but by no means new to overclocking or computers.

skyn3t my question is to you.

I got the MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV (Gaming). And it's a fantastic overclocker 83% ASIC and 1215MHz on stock voltage and bios of course.

As many others I got tempted to get the ACX rev3 bios and at first it all seemed fine, my core overclocked even higher as expected but I found something interesting (imo).

I'm not sure if this affects other cards or just the MSI one but something happens with the memory. With the ACX bios I can't overclock it, not even to 6100MHz (I have a really brutal test I found that finds errors immediately on the memory).

Yet with my original bios I can get them to 7200MHz and not until 7400MHz do I get artifacts the way I get them with the ACX bios on 6200MHz, it's really weird.

Why does it behave this way?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey everyone I'm new to this site but by no means new to overclocking or computers.
> 
> skyn3t my question is to you.
> 
> I got the MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV (Gaming). And it's a fantastic overclocker 83% ASIC and 1215MHz on stock voltage and bios of course.
> 
> As many others I got tempted to get the ACX rev3 bios and at first it all seemed fine, my core overclocked even higher as expected but I found something interesting (imo).
> 
> I'm not sure if this affects other cards or just the MSI one but something happens with the memory. With the ACX bios I can't overclock it, not even to 6100MHz (I have a really brutal test I found that finds errors immediately on the memory).
> 
> Yet with my original bios I can get them to 7200MHz and not until 7400MHz do I get artifacts the way I get them with the ACX bios on 6200MHz, it's really weird.
> 
> Why does it behave this way?


Because your stock bios must have different timings on the memory!
I suggest you send that bios to my Brother Skyn3t through PM!
Use Nvflash to save the bios with these commands:

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash --save yourbiosname.rom

Do NOT use GPUz to save the bios!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Ribozyme

Woot, bought a 5 month old palit gtx 780 reference cooler for 369 euro shipped. Can't wait! Also curious how my be quiet straight power e9 400 watt will deal with it lol







I guess fine cause my gtx 680 at 1200 mhz core + stock 3770k only sucked 280 watts from the wall in crysis 3 max.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Never even had a chance to modify any settings, it borks the system as soon as I press the "On/Off" switch.


I was having issues with experience/shadowplay not starting up when precision x was open but if I closed precision x experience started up fine. I think the 331.58 driver was causing problems.
not sure whats goin, have you checked geforce threads


----------



## Leethal

Hey guys when I turn on the power button for shadow play in GeForce experience it just automatically turns it off. Was working fine a few days ago. Any ideas?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Hey guys when I turn on the power button for shadow play in GeForce experience it just automatically turns it off. Was working fine a few days ago. Any ideas?


Have you turned off any of the Nvidia services? I disabled the Nvidia Streamer service last night for some benchmarking and when I went to turn on Shadowplay again I had the same issue. Once I re-enabled the Nvidia Streamer service it worked again.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I might jump onto 780ti guys.
> 
> It seems very good. Anyone considering the switch? In some tests there are significant differences between 780 and the 780ti


For the price,sticking with my 780's,also the fact that Nvidia needs to work on the scaling on these cards....


----------



## outofmyheadyo

sold my single gigabyte windforce 3 GTX 780 like a week ago for 500€, now the same guy who sold it to me originally is selling 2x Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3 ( rev1 so LLC hack works ) for 700€ it seems to good to pass up, sure those aint 780Ti and the best cards but still my old single one did 1300/7200 and two in sli at those clocks would be pretty beast.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I was having issues with experience/shadowplay not starting up when precision x was open but if I closed precision x experience started up fine. I think the 331.58 driver was causing problems.
> not sure whats goin, have you checked geforce threads


Hmm yeah, that could be it.. I've installed the Precision X just moments before enabling the Shadowplay.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Because your stock bios must have different timings on the memory!
> I suggest you send that bios to my Brother Skyn3t through PM!
> Use Nvflash to save the bios with these commands:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash --save yourbiosname.rom
> 
> Do NOT use GPUz to save the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'm guessing it has something to do with that.









I will send him my bios and see what he can discover with it.


----------



## madwolfa

Guys, how does VDDC in GPU-Z (1.165V) correspond to what EVGA Precision X is showing (1.212V) during GPU load? Looks like GPU-Z metric is more dynamic... and Precision is just showing the MAX allowed on current bin/frequency.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> sold my single gigabyte windforce 3 GTX 780 like a week ago for 500€, now the same guy who sold it to me originally is selling 2x Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3 ( rev1 so LLC hack works ) for 700€ it seems to good to pass up, sure those aint 780Ti and the best cards but still my old single one did 1300/7200 and two in sli at those clocks would be pretty beast.


Go for it!


----------



## Iskaa1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is wrong there, when you disable the card it stops working, the screen should go blank with a signal loss warning!


I tried starting a graphic application and my cpu starts working really hard, so it seems it is doing the work... but well doesent matter really..

So SpeedFan! I get some errors from my GTX:

Win9x:NO 64Bit:YES GiveIO:NO SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Found nVidia GeForce GTX 780
Linked nVidiaI2C0 SMBUS at $3D403E3F
Linked nVidiaI2C1 SMBUS at $3D403637
Linked nVidiaI2C2 SMBUS at $3D405051
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
SuperIO Chip=Nuvoton NCT6779D
Linked ISA BUS at $0A10
Scanning I2CNVidia SMBus at $3D403E3F...
Scanning I2CNVidia SMBus at $3D403637...
Scanning I2CNVidia SMBus at $3D405051...
Scanning ISA BUS at $0A10...
WARNING: bad Winbond($5CA3,$C1) identify (NCT6779D,W83677HG-I)
NCT6779D (ID=$C1) found (using SuperIO) on ISA at $A10
Found ST9500420AS on AdvSMART
Found Crucial_CT120M500SSD1 on AdvSMART
Found ACPI temperature
Found Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
End of detection
Loaded 0 events

any ideas?


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Have you turned off any of the Nvidia services? I disabled the Nvidia Streamer service last night for some benchmarking and when I went to turn on Shadowplay again I had the same issue. Once I re-enabled the Nvidia Streamer service it worked again.


I didnt disable anything, i have no clue why it stopped working


----------



## seasons8

Ungine @ 1080p Extreme Tess / Qual Ultra / 8xAA
i7 4770K @ Stock GTX 780 SLI

FPS 117.1
Min 34.4
Max 244.8

Good Score for 780's Sli ??


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasons8*
> 
> Ungine @ 1080p Extreme Tess / Qual Ultra / 8xAA
> i7 4770K @ Stock GTX 780 SLI
> 
> FPS 117.1
> Min 34.4
> Max 244.8
> 
> Good Score for 780's Sli ??


Yup looks right, cuz i have a i5 3570 @4.2 and 780 SC x1 --- around 62 avg.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Guys, how does VDDC in GPU-Z (1.165V) correspond to what EVGA Precision X is showing (1.212V) during GPU load? Looks like GPU-Z metric is more dynamic... and Precision is just showing the MAX allowed on current bin/frequency.


Same question. I have 780 classified and I can get 1293 with stock voltage... But, When I add 63mv on precision x to go higher GPU Z still shows 1.16. I've seen it hit 1.19 a few times in the log. I'm trying to get 1300 on air







24/7

No bios flash normal EVGA classy bios.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Yup looks right, cuz i have a i5 3570 @4.2 and 780 SC x1 --- around 62 avg.


Is that full screen or windowed? Getting 59.8 avg in windowed mode. Full screen would be faster, probably.


----------



## caenlen

hooot daaaamn
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1577101?
beat a 780 ti by 800 points my oc vs its stock.







in fire strike

edit: 1200 core 1600 mem


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Is that full screen or windowed? Getting 59.8 avg in windowed mode. Full screen would be faster, probably.


Nevermind, got 63.2 in full-screen 1080p max.


----------



## fartman

Guys whats a good 780 sli oc/precision x template for 24/7 stock voltage

Using 2x gigabyte gtx 780 windforce rev2.00 in a define R4 case


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Anyone?


should be able to find all the info you need in the Original post's bios section. Should be broken down by GPU. Since it's a ref card (the cooler doesn't matter) should be good to go with ref V3.


----------



## Leethal

Fixed my shadowplay issue, just reinstalled Geforce experience


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should be able to find all the info you need in the Original post's bios section. Should be broken down by GPU. Since it's a ref card (the cooler doesn't matter) should be good to go with ref V3.


I just did the flash- went as expected using the Ez3flash tool used the skyn3t-37-Ref-OC rev 3 BIOS

Did a few Heaven Runs Power consumption TDP max was 60% and Voltage was 1.1620 with Power Target @ 115% - is that normal/as expected or? I did not add any additional voltage.

I guess from here I can try to OC even more using GPU Clock Ofset?


----------



## Venom95

So, serious question, should I SLI my current 780.. Or sell it and buy a 780ti/ 290X


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So, serious question, should I SLI my current 780.. Or sell it and buy a 780ti/ 290X


My vote would be to SLI....


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I might jump onto 780ti guys.
> 
> It seems very good. Anyone considering the switch? In some tests there are significant differences between 780 and the 780ti


----------



## madwolfa

I have to admit I'm tempted to exchange my 780 for Ti while on 14 days period....but still, I can't feel 200$ premium is worth the gains over OC'd 780... But then again looking at 780 Ti's own overclocking results...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> I just did the flash- went as expected using the Ez3flash tool used the skyn3t-37-Ref-OC rev 3 BIOS
> 
> Did a few Heaven Runs Power consumption TDP max was 60% and Voltage was 1.1620 with Power Target @ 115% - is that normal/as expected or? I did not add any additional voltage.
> 
> I guess from here I can try to OC even more using GPU Clock Ofset?


Yes its normal! just crank that voltage slider to the max, increase the fan and watch the temps!
And OC it!
This is OCN after all!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> So, serious question, should I SLI my current 780.. Or sell it and buy a 780ti/ 290X


SLI! the most cost efective! only get the 780Ti if you intend to OC that mother for benching!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> I have to admit I'm tempted to exchange my 780 for Ti while on 14 days period....but still, I can't feel 200$ premium is worth the gains over OC'd 780... But then again looking at 780 Ti's own overclocking results...


You´ll see over 1300mhz on air...


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You´ll see over 1300mhz on air...


Decisions-decisions...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I might jump onto 780ti guys.
> 
> It seems very good. Anyone considering the switch? In some tests there are significant differences between 780 and the 780ti


I would but my money for toys is all expended for 2013. I am thinking maybe second 780 early next year and some real speakers since that is my weakpoint.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You´ll see over 1300mhz on air...


I doubt it will clock so easily with more cores.


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would but my money for toys is all expended for 2013. I am thinking maybe second 780 early next year and some real speakers since that is my weakpoint.


That's my plan as well, just throw in another 780 when the time comes. I feel at this point the Ti is way too overpriced.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> That's my plan as well, just throw in another 780 when the time comes. I feel at this point the Ti is way too overpriced.


Well I got my 780 before the price drop and have used it to play Hearthstone BETA solely since....kinda kicking myself for not waiting.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well I got my 780 before the price drop and have used it to play Hearthstone BETA solely since....kinda kicking myself for not waiting.


Dude, I feel your pain, I paid full retail for my 780 now, kicking myself aswell!


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Well, what would an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error indicate?


I am having the exact same problem, I even rolled my drivers back to 327 from 331 I keep getting the same BSOD error any insight?


----------



## Mr Mari0o

hey guys, i have 1200$$ for a new gpu setup, i was thinking of going sli gtx 780s but the 780ti sounds so tempting.... what are your opinions? im using a 144hz monitor @ 1080p


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I am having the exact same problem, I even rolled my drivers back to 327 from 331 I keep getting the same BSOD error any insight?


Increasing CPU VCore seems to have fixed it for me (at least in mid-length stress tests, under 4 hours... shall be doing an 8+ tonight). Alternatively if you do not want to increase CPU Vcore, decrease the clock.


----------



## theilya

I'm looking to pick up two 780s.
Can't decide between acx cooler or blower?

My CPU temps are good so I'm not too worried about overall case temp, I just don't like one card being 10c higher than other.
I currently have 2 280x and top card runs at 86c while bottom 73c under full load.
Is this what I can expect with acx coolers?


----------



## Leethal

I got a 780 for $499 and I don't regret it at all. Plan to SLI it in the next few months


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> I am having the exact same problem, I even rolled my drivers back to 327 from 331 I keep getting the same BSOD error any insight?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Increasing CPU VCore seems to have fixed it for me (at least in mid-length stress tests, under 4 hours... shall be doing an 8+ tonight). Alternatively if you do not want to increase CPU Vcore, decrease the clock.


With 331 drivers i was having a surround shutdown BSOD, looks like conspiracy theory, nvidia and microsoft allied themselves to rush us to windows 8.1!








It seems that with GK100 the motherboards get a hit in the power department, always voltage has to be raised when adding a GK110 card!
Perhaps thats why B1 revision comes with that new power balancing feature!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> hey guys, i have 1200$$ for a new gpu setup, i was thinking of going sli gtx 780s but the 780ti sounds so tempting.... what are your opinions? im using a 144hz monitor @ 1080p


With that monitor you will only need 1x 780Ti!
But... if it was me, i would get 2x 780Ti and 2x more monitors!








(thats what ive got....)








Except the Ti´s! (not yet...)








Budget wise, get 2x 780 cheap will max out that monitor even in 3D! Wont have to worry for years!
and you save money!


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm so torn.... ordered a 780 TI but now I'm thinking about switching it to another 780 Classy for SLI... arghh!


----------



## Leethal

If you already have a 780 why not sli it? Would be way faster then a 780 Ti and would last you awhile with more then enough power. That's what I'm doing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I'm so torn.... ordered a 780 TI but now I'm thinking about switching it to another 780 Classy for SLI... arghh!


You would get much higher performance with Classys in SLI than with a [email protected]
But new toys are sooooooo appealing....


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You would get much higher performance with Classys in SLI than with a [email protected]
> But new toys are sooooooo appealing....


True but being that they look exactly the same I rather spend less and have almost double the performance. If you were shopping for a card then yeah I would say TI but since you already have a 780, SLI that mofo lol


----------



## Maximus Knight

Anyone seen this?


----------



## MerkageTurk

If the 780ti was 6gb then it is a no brainer, however on this occasion of owning a 780 is just not worth the price, I would sli and wait for maxwell


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> If the 780ti was 6gb then it is a no brainer, however on this occasion of owning a 780 is just not worth the price, I would sli and wait for maxwell


This is what I'm doing but I have a question, what is Maxwell?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> This is what I'm doing but I have a question, what is Maxwell?


Next nvidia chip: GM110!








but could come out as GM104/107 etc...
Previous ones were GF (fermi) and GK (kepler)!


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Next nvidia chip: GM110!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but could come out as GM104/107 etc...
> Previous ones were GF (fermi) and GK (kepler)!


Oh okay









Question, for 1080p Is my single 780 fine or should i SLI it?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Oh okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, for 1080p Is my single 780 fine or should i SLI it?


A properly overclocked 780 should be well over 60 FPS in any game you will play at max settings in 1080p.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Oh okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, for 1080p Is my single 780 fine or should i SLI it?


Im on1080p sli'ed 780's yes it's amazing do you need it ?, in no way possible unless you get that new Eizo Foris FG2421 and your going to run msaa 8 @ 120 fps . Im going back to single card to prove it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Im on1080p sli'ed 780's yes it's amazing do you need it ?, in no way possible unless you get that new Eizo Foris FG2421 and your going to run msaa 8 @ 120 fps . *Im going back to single card to prove it*


Nã! dont do it! Overkill is the best!


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nã! dont do it! Overkill is the best!


I think a wc 780 ti will not fall further than 10 percent behind my 780 sli power house Ed , but in end will save more power and have some more overclocking fun


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nã! dont do it! Overkill is the best!


I Agree









Reason why i want to SLI 780s even if i wont need it on 1080p


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Oh okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, for 1080p Is my single 780 fine or should i SLI it?


60hz? Yes its fine, when needed OC it a bit and it´ll hit 60+ all the time!

O.T.

You´re from Queens? Do you know Lulu´s bakery down at Fresh Meadows?
Damn best ice coffee ive ever had!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Killer344

I just looked at Guru3d's charts, OC'd Ti (1254/8000mhz) does 11200pts on firestrike, mine does 10200pts at 1280/7200.... 10% difference.
3DMark11 X the Ti does 5100pts stock, mine throws 5700pts....... upgrading to a Ti from a good clocking 780 is a waste of money tbh.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I just looked at Guru3d's charts, OC'd Ti (1254/8000mhz) does 11200pts on firestrike, mine does 10200pts at 1280/7200.... 10% difference.
> 3DMark11 X the Ti does 5100pts stock, mine throws 5700pts....... upgrading to a Ti from a good clocking 780 is a waste of money tbh.


makes buying a 780 this late abit better


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> I do have a problem that is bothering me for a while already, i hope you can help me!
> 
> First of all my Setup:
> 
> Mpower Max MSI
> 4770K
> Inno 3D iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid
> 
> I can overclock the GTX 780 to 1306 staying stable at 1.3 volts using a bios Skyn3t made for me (thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so i am very pleased about the card itself and the overclocking capabilities!
> 
> But that is irrelevant for my problem, since it is always happening. Overclocked, Standard Clock, Skyn3t Bios, Stock Bios!
> 
> So the Problem itself:
> The Accelero Hybrid has two fans: One for the liquid cooling and one on top of the card itself!
> The one for the liquid cooling is really quite. But the one on top of the card, the air cooling, is my problem!
> 
> The Air-Fan is not scaling right, it is behaving the following way:
> 
> 26%-45%
> (26% his is the lowest i can put it to in AB, after modifying the Bios to 0% with KBT)
> 
> The fan i fluctuating like crazy according to AB, 0-30 Million RPM. Well we all know that cant be right since my computer is not flying...
> But what i am hearing is the following: *It is really quit for a few seconds and than it gets really loud for a few seconds!!*
> This is really irritating for normal desktop application, because it is just too loud!!
> 
> 45%-100%
> The fan is staying constantly at ca. 2100 RPM. No scaling at all. Really loud.
> 
> So basically i have two options: Off and On
> 
> Here a screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One solution i found that works for desktop application but not gaming:
> 
> Before Windows loads the drivers it is quit and when i reinstalled my Windows a week ago it was quit until: *I installed the NVIDIA-Driver!!*
> So when i am on desktop i can go to the device manager and disable the GTX and enable it for gaming. So i just have to handle the loudness when i am gaming, but i am wearing a headset then.
> 
> Short question: Why is my screen not just going black, when i disable the card? Is the integrated GPU from the 4770k taking over?
> 
> So does anybody have an idea what i should do?
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Iskaa


The only way to solve your issue for good is to get something like this

XIGMATEK CSF-CBK33-U01 Mono-Cool Fan Controller
ZALMAN FAN MATE 2 Fan Controller

I would recommend XIGMATEK , it can be hided in the pci slot if you have your rig beside your monitor or get Zalman if you have it under the desk.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I'm so torn.... ordered a 780 TI but now I'm thinking about switching it to another 780 Classy for SLI... arghh!


I would go for the Classy. In fact, I just got 3 instead of going with the Ti!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> This is what I'm doing but I have a question, what is Maxwell?


Thank you for asking this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I think a wc 780 ti will not fall further than 10 percent behind my 780 sli power house Ed , but in end will save more power and have some more overclocking fun


I think that 2 OC'd 780's in SLI would be more than 10% ahead of 1 OC'd 780Ti.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I think that 2 OC'd 780's in SLI would be more than 10% ahead of 1 OC'd 780Ti.


Maybe your right but look at the math of it , but feel free to correct me if im wrong

780's in sli gain 45% percent faster performance than a single 780 gtx
Single stock Titan 10% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
Single stock 780TI 20% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
Single overclocked wc 780TI 30% faster performance than a single 780 gtx

so I would say a Single overclocked wc 780TI is 15% percent or less slower than sli 780's .
When i get next week ill compare 3dmark benches and valey benches


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Maybe your right but look at the math of it , but feel free to correct me if im wrong
> 
> *780's in sli gain 45% percent faster performance than a single 780 gtx*
> Single stock Titan 10% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
> Single stock 780TI 20% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
> Single overclocked wc 780TI 30% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
> 
> so I would say a Single overclocked wc 780TI is 15% percent or less slower than sli 780's .
> When i get next week ill compare 3dmark benches and valey benches


That is just horrible scaling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I doubt it will clock so easily with more cores.


don't doubt the B1!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Maybe your right but look at the math of it , but feel free to correct me if im wrong
> 
> *780's in sli gain 45% percent faster performance than a single 780 gtx*
> Single stock Titan 10% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
> Single stock 780TI 20% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
> Single overclocked wc 780TI 30% faster performance than a single 780 gtx
> 
> so I would say a Single overclocked wc 780TI is 15% percent or less slower than sli 780's .
> When i get next week ill compare 3dmark benches and valey benches


Obviously it will depend on the application, however;

"We are getting between 54%-87% performance advantage by adding a second GTX 780. It very much depends on the game title, some are better and more efficient than others. It shows there is a lot of room for improvement though in SLI scaling in NV Surround on GTX 780 SLI. However, even in the low percentages, the performance advantage of a second GTX 780 is enough to drastically change the playable settings and performance. At this resolution [5760x1200], two GTX 780's is a lot better than one, regardless." (HardOCP.com)

So there is the potential that the difference may be greater than 15%. And these test were done on 326.41 Beta drivers so I would hope it has gotten a little better since then.


----------



## Sheyster

Does anyone have any info what the clock for clock performance difference would be between a 780 and 780 when OC'd?

Let's say both are at 1150 MHz. How much faster is the 780 Ti, clock for clock.

I'm trying to figure out if I should upgrade or not.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys the sale for 780 hit Turkey and I am pulling the plug on a Asus GTx 780 Direct CU2

Since my other GPU is reference, which one should be on top?


----------



## skyn3t

let me share it








*F*irst GTX 780 bench at OCN by Sir Amik Vase
@ 1124Mhz / 3500 Memory out of the box with stock bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> *S*urrounding it boost to 1306Mhz stock bios
Click to expand...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys the sale for 780 hit Turkey and I am pulling the plug on a Asus GTx 780 Direct CU2
> 
> Since my other GPU is reference, which one should be on top?


please don't buy DCII, you will be limited to 1.212v. I don't understand why you are downgrade so bad. Titan, 780 nor DCII. get any reference design but no DCII. with DCII you not going to follow the rest of us when you benh it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> please don't buy DCII, you will be limited to 1.212v. I don't understand why you are downgrade so bad. Titan, 780 nor DCII. get any reference design but no DCII. with DCII you not going to follow the rest of us when you benh it.


Well with my reference MSI gtx 780, I am not using your bios because well I am on air  And I don't want to void the warranty as in Turkey these things are even crazier than other places. 

But still is a Asus DC2 780 bad compared to MSI GTX 780 reference?

Edit : Will be listening to your advice than. I will get a 2nd reference GPU  Zotac seems to be like it.

About your BIOS. Does it effect the temperatures a lot? Again I am on air.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well with my reference MSI gtx 780, I am not using your bios because well I am on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't want to void the warranty as in Turkey these things are even crazier than other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still is a Asus DC2 780 bad compared to MSI GTX 780 reference?
> 
> Edit : Will be listening to your advice than. I will get a 2nd reference GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac seems to be like it.
> 
> About your BIOS. Does it effect the temperatures a lot? Again I am on air.


if you going to be under stock DC II is fine. flash won't void anything because you can always flash it back. if the card die they cannot check it. so


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you going to be under stock DC II is fine. flash won't void anything because you can always flash it back. if the card die they cannot check it. so


Hmmm very interesting point and you are right actually.

So something is broken with the card? They cant check it... Great call buddy. 

And I take it you would recommend reference for SLI right? Instead of 2 Asus DC2s?


----------



## Iskaa1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The only way to solve your issue for good is to get something like this
> 
> XIGMATEK CSF-CBK33-U01 Mono-Cool Fan Controller
> ZALMAN FAN MATE 2 Fan Controller
> 
> I would recommend XIGMATEK , it can be hided in the pci slot if you have your rig beside your monitor or get Zalman if you have it under the desk.


So, put a 100% in Afterburner and then regulate with this? The power connector form the Cooling is a One Molex 4pin, i think i will need something else for that?


----------



## skyn3t

OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djxinator

Evening folks.

Just netted myself a Gigabyte GTX780 Windforce OC (rev 2.0)

Its a brilliant card out of the box, 1097Mhz Max boost.

Got one with 78% ASIC too.

Only problem is...I can't overclock it. At all. its fine at the Out of the Box OC, but as soon as it gets past....it dies.

The memory doesnt overclock at all either, I didn't think Gigabyte used Hynix chips









I have a feeling its my PSU or Mobo, seeing as my 7870 didn't overclock either after a power surge I had.

Anyone got any experience with this? I'm getting driver crashes left right and centre when I overclock even a smidgen, and I don't want to have spent £400 on a card I can't **** about with. I've heard people getting 1300Mhz on these things with 7000mhz memory, with lower ASIC than me. The out of the box performance is more than enough for me at the moment, but with the next Gen on the horizon I want smooth gameplay on the new games @2560x1440, and I'm gonna need higher performance than a Titan for that.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> So, put a 100% in Afterburner and then regulate with this? The power connector form the Cooling is a One Molex 4pin, i think i will need something else for that?


yeah you do, Im play TDM now


----------



## Razor 116

What's the recommended BIOS for watercooled GTX 780? Been on the TI BIOS for so long now.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djxinator*
> 
> Evening folks.
> 
> Just netted myself a Gigabyte GTX780 Windforce OC (rev 2.0)
> 
> Its a brilliant card out of the box, 1097Mhz Max boost.
> 
> Got one with 78% ASIC too.
> 
> Only problem is...I can't overclock it. At all. its fine at the Out of the Box OC, but as soon as it gets past....it dies.
> 
> The memory doesnt overclock at all either, I didn't think Gigabyte used Hynix chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling its my PSU or Mobo, seeing as my 7870 didn't overclock either after a power surge I had.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with this? I'm getting driver crashes left right and centre when I overclock even a smidgen, and I don't want to have spent £400 on a card I can't **** about with. I've heard people getting 1300Mhz on these things with 7000mhz memory, with lower ASIC than me. The out of the box performance is more than enough for me at the moment, but with the next Gen on the horizon I want smooth gameplay on the new games @2560x1440, and I'm gonna need higher performance than a Titan for that.


Please spend a few minutes and complete the below so we can see your pc specs. It will help out a lot.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## skyn3t

@Iskaa1990

this is what you need for the fan controller
Mini 4-Pin GPU to 2 x 4-Pin PWM Fan Adapter


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djxinator*
> 
> Evening folks.
> 
> Just netted myself a Gigabyte GTX780 Windforce OC (rev 2.0)
> 
> Its a brilliant card out of the box, 1097Mhz Max boost.
> 
> Got one with 78% ASIC too.
> 
> Only problem is...I can't overclock it. At all. its fine at the Out of the Box OC, but as soon as it gets past....it dies.
> 
> The memory doesnt overclock at all either, I didn't think Gigabyte used Hynix chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling its my PSU or Mobo, seeing as my 7870 didn't overclock either after a power surge I had.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with this? I'm getting driver crashes left right and centre when I overclock even a smidgen, and I don't want to have spent £400 on a card I can't **** about with. I've heard people getting 1300Mhz on these things with 7000mhz memory, with lower ASIC than me. The out of the box performance is more than enough for me at the moment, but with the next Gen on the horizon I want smooth gameplay on the new games @2560x1440, and I'm gonna need higher performance than a Titan for that.


I flashed one of the skys bios and i kept get driver crashes and etc as well. So flashed back to stock and left it be, no errors or crashes I did try overclock it using EVGA software and same thing. Not really sure what the issue is.


----------



## Iskaa1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah you do, Im play TDM now


could i use this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Cable-Molex-Y-4-pin-to-3-pin-Female-Fan-Cable-Adaptor-/400588259177

and then connect it to the 3 pin system fan connector on my motherboard?


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Just found out that my 780 DCU II is stable at 1308 / 6300 on 1187 mV.
Is GPU-RAM ratio acceptable or should I lower the core to rise memory to 6500 Mhz ?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windsurfdoctor*
> 
> Just found out that my 780 DCU II is stable at 1308 / 6300 on 1187 mV.
> Is GPU-RAM ratio acceptable or should I lower the core to rise memory to 6500 Mhz ?


Wow some exceptional clocks right there (The core atleast) especially at those volts. Imagine what you could reach with unlocked voltage


----------



## windsurfdoctor

Thanks







Max voltage I can set is 1212 mV.
But if I set memory to only 100 Mhz higher BF4 crashes after 20 mins of gameplay.


----------



## iARDAs

@skyn3t

So what would be the benefit of flashing my BIOS?

Also what is the preffered BIOS and settings for a reference GPU that is on air. Well SLI GPUs to be honest as I will be SLIing soon.


----------



## untitled

I'm not sure if there's any many HOF owners here anymore, but I just got the great news that there is a new bios for the card. I'll install it when I get home and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## djxinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Please spend a few minutes and complete the below so we can see your pc specs. It will help out a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


Done


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> So what would be the benefit of flashing my BIOS?
> 
> Also what is the preffered BIOS and settings for a reference GPU that is on air. Well SLI GPUs to be honest as I will be SLIing soon.


Same question.

*wonders how to unlock voltages*









780 classified.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Same question.
> 
> *wonders how to unlock voltages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780 classified.


EVGA EVBot


----------



## Koniakki

Classy Owners: What are AVERAGE or good anyway clocks for a 780 Classy unlocked to 1.21V and with Sky's bios? Not bencmarks. Just gaming stable. FC3, Crysis etc.

Please some Classy owners reply because I'm really thinking of getting one.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Classy Owners: What are AVERAGE or good anyway clocks for a 780 Classy unlocked to 1.21V and with Sky's bios? Not bencmarks. Just gaming stable. FC3, Crysis etc.
> 
> Please some Classy owners reply because I'm really thinking of getting one.


+1, I haven't flashed to Sky's bios. What's the benefits







? Totally in the dark to GPU's


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> +1, I haven't flashed to Sky's bios. What's the benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Totally in the dark to GPU's


MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 16 and up the voltage and power target/temps to max, set limit to Temps and not Power Target, add +150Mhz on the core and +400Mhz and take it from there.

Dont forget to save each profile to the 5 available profile spots on the MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 16.

Do some Valley and 3DMark11 and 3DMark 2013 runs and keep upping +13 on the core until artifacts are shown.

Then immediately reset(Afterburner reset) or back down the clocks by -13Mhz and try again.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> So what would be the benefit of flashing my BIOS?
> 
> Also what is the preffered BIOS and settings for a reference GPU that is on air. Well SLI GPUs to be honest as I will be SLIing soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> +1, I haven't flashed to Sky's bios. What's the benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Totally in the dark to GPU's


Bios flashing with modded power limits can eliminate the throttle that eventually shows up when overclocking, the higher voltage available to non-reference cards & voltage hacks for reference cards are pretty much useless when the cards would throttle themselves down in clocks.


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm not sure if there's any many HOF owners here anymore, but I just got the great news that there is a new bios for the card. I'll install it when I get home and let everyone know how it goes.


Great news indeed if there were any changes, I'm sure skyn3t will eventually find out. Where did you hear this from?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> I'm not sure if there's any many HOF owners here anymore, but I just got the great news that there is a new bios for the card. I'll install it when I get home and let everyone know how it goes.


YES. Is it an official bios? Where can I get it?


----------



## P1ngou1N

Hi,

I just acquired a Asus GTX 780 Direct CU2, and I don't understand why i can't go higher on my overclock.
I have issues with Gpu Clock, my memory on the other hand is pretty awesome.

I am actually @
Gpu Clock : 1089 Mhz - 1141Mhz (in Boost)
Memory : 1802 Mhz
110% power limit
+0mV

The thing is, I can't go any higher with the gpu clock, even by increasing the voltage (i can go up to +36mV) without the card being unstable. Is it normal ? I mean, increasing the voltage should let me OC the gpu clock more right (even a little bit) ?

Is there something i don't understand or am i at my maximum overclock regarding gpu clock ?

Thank you









Edit : Should I turn on the option "Force constant voltage" in Afterburner ?
Edit 2 : Note that I tried to find my max memory clock before trying to oc the gpu clock. No idea if it's a useful information.
Edit 3 : Can it be because of the 110% Power limit ? Will i be able to go higher by flashing my bios with Skynet's one ?
Edit 4 : I read some pages of the topic, Skynet, you seem to dislike the Direct CU2. Why ?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> YES. Is it an official bios? Where can I get it?


I got it from the Galaxy Rep. He said he'll distribute it after I test it and see if it fixes the issues.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just acquired a Asus GTX 780 Direct CU2, and I don't understand why i can't go higher on my overclock.
> I have issues with Gpu Clock, my memory on the other hand is pretty awesome.
> 
> I am actually @
> Gpu Clock : 1089 Mhz - 1141Mhz (in Boost)
> Memory : 1802 Mhz
> 110% power limit
> +0mV
> 
> The thing is, I can't go any higher with the gpu clock, even by increasing the voltage (i can go up to +36mV) without the card being unstable. Is it normal ? I mean, increasing the voltage should let me OC the gpu clock more right (even a little bit) ?
> 
> Is there something i don't understand or am i at my maximum overclock regarding gpu clock ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Should I turn on the option "Force constant voltage" in Afterburner ?
> Edit 2 : Note that I tried to find my max memory clock before trying to oc the gpu clock. No idea if it's a useful information.
> Edit 3 : Can it be because of the 110% Power limit ? Will i be able to go higher by flashing my bios with Skynet's one ?
> Edit 4 : I read some pages of the topic, Skynet, you seem to dislike the Direct CU2. Why ?


You should focus on your max gpu clock first before messin with the memory. Gpu clock is a lot more important. Also, are you trying to push for benches or trying to find max game stable and what are you using to stress test the card.

and yes you need to flash your bios just make sure if you do you use the correct bios as there are two revisions with asus gtx780 dc2 which I believe is due to either having elpida or Samsung memory.

Also, What is your asic score just wondering. Ive played with a 73 and 61 asic dc2 780s and wish I still had the 73 lol


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> You should focus on your max gpu clock first before messin with the memory. Gpu clock is a lot more important. Also, are you trying to push for benches or trying to find max game stable and what are you using to stress test the card.
> 
> and yes you need to flash your bios just make sure if you do you use the correct bios as there are two revisions with asus gtx780 dc2 which I believe is due to either having elpida or Samsung memory.
> 
> Also, What is your asic score just wondering. Ive played with a 73 and 61 asic dc2 780s and wish I still had the 73 lol


I am pushing my card for games. I play BF4 in 1440p so i need the best of my 780.
For now, I am running a full 3Dmark bench (the last one available on steam) each time I overclock. When i will have found the best overclock possible with 3Dmark, i will try other benchs and lower my OC if needed.
Since i have OCed my memory by 300mhz, i think i have Samsung memory right ? Which rom should i take in this case ?

My asic score is 78.3, and I have no clue what this is. What this score is supposed to mean ?

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Also, What is your asic score just wondering. Ive played with a 73 and 61 asic dc2 780s and wish I still had the 73 lol


Mine is 79.9%







Running stable @ 1200/7000 on stock Vcore (1.150V). I'm on skyn3t's BIOS too.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I am pushing my card for games. I play BF4 in 1440p so i need the best of my 780.
> For now, I am running a full 3Dmark bench (the last one available on steam) each time I overclock. When i will have found the best overclock possible with 3Dmark, i will try other benchs and lower my OC if needed.
> Since i have OCed my memory by 300mhz, i think i have Samsung memory right ? Which rom should i take in this case ?
> 
> My asic score is 78.3, and I have no clue what this is. What this score is supposed to mean ?
> 
> Thanks for your answer.


Asic score can be generally taken with a grain of salt I think. I think higher asic cards might be lower leakage chips. As in they will overclock higher possibly on air and water but for extreme bench like using dry ice or LN2 the lower asic cards might continue to scale further since they are higher leakage chips but don't know for sure if this is true.

Use GPU to look at ur current bios. There is a 3A bios which I believe is elpida and 37 which is for Samsung. I know when I flashed the 37 to my card it was very unhappy and had to make bootable usb to reflash. Scary **** haha but skynet saved the day. Anyways trying to find your game stable overclock leave memory at stock for now. You need the skynet bios though before anything. Far cry 3 and crisis seem to be good stress testers for a gaming overclock. my first better card was 1200mhz game stable at 1.212 but second card wasn't as good.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Use GPU to look at ur current bios. There is a 3A bios which I believe is elpida and 37 which is for Samsung. I know when I flashed the 37 to my card it was very unhappy and had to make bootable usb to reflash. Scary **** haha but skynet saved the day.


Well, I have a 3A and I'm pretty sure I've got Samsung chips, since I'm easily on 7GHz memory OC.


----------



## P1ngou1N

GpuZ tells me my bios version is 80.10.37.00.12. So I am assuming I have Samsung memory right ?

I find only the bios for the 3A in the OP...

BTW, how do you know your memory is running at 7ghz ? In GpuZ i can only find a frenquency in Mhz.

Anyway, i can try the 3A bios from the OP without any risk right ? I can always switch to my previous rom starting from DOS ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Well, I have a 3A and I'm pretty sure I've got Samsung chips, since I'm easily on 7GHz memory OC.


With the asus directcuii the fan/cooler isn't making contact at all with the memory only the gpu. If you look closely you can see wether you really have Samsung or elpida without even taking the cooler off

And maybe Im wrong about the bios's being for different memory but I thought that's what it was


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> OK, I really like new EVGA Precision X better than ASUS GPU Tweak. Works great with my DCII.
> I also highly recommend skyn3t's BIOS.


See...now from your earlier post, I deduced that you tried Precision, Afterburner, and GPU Tweak. IIRC, you liked GPU Tweak better. Of course, I'm old, so I could be misremembering things.









But yeah, after GPU Tweak wouldn't resize it's monitoring window, I tossed it. Ugly red graphs...yicck! I used Precision before w/ my ACX, but figured I'd give MSI's Afterburner a shot as this was the 1st to really streamline Riva Tuner into a consumer looking piece of software. And...I was right. It blows GPU Tweak and Precison way, way out of the water. It looks better and has more options. Settings are in a logitcal placement instead of all over the place like Precision. And the monitoring graph lists things like power usage up top where it outta be. It's also resizable. I do wish I could make it blue like the Burner's of the past. But it looks like Skyn3t's working on something too.

As for his BIOS, I'm afraid. I fried two GTX 660's trying to upgrade their BIOS'. The flash went well and it did take, but they were no longer stable @ stock speeds. They would insta-crash when running a benchmark. The darndest thing, cause I've flashed BIOS' in the past wo/ issue. Anyway, I'm not so sure...but damnit, if my clocks aren't getting kicked down to 888 from 1189 in 3DMark! Other than no boost and 1.212V (from 1.2V?), what other benefits are there? Will it freakin' stay @ 10% power when using Firefox instead of ramping all the way to 50% despite being stuck @ 0% GPU usage?!?! That is my biggest beef.









So yeah, looks like I'm stable in the 2 3DMark's and Valley @ 1189 and w/ 100% fan I'm seeing temps of 65C max load. Also, my ASIC quality is 83 or 85. Good, yes?

What temps are you seeing madwolfa?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> See...now from your earlier post, I deduced that you tried Precision, Afterburner, and GPU Tweak. IIRC, you liked GPU Tweak better. Of course, I'm old, so I could be misremembering things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, after GPU Tweak wouldn't resize it's monitoring window, I tossed it. Ugly red graphs...yicck! I used Precision before w/ my ACX, but figured I'd give MSI's Afterburner a shot as this was the 1st to really streamline Riva Tuner into a consumer looking piece of software. And...I was right. It blows GPU Tweak and Precison way, way out of the water. It looks better and has more options. Settings are in a logitcal placement instead of all over the place like Precision. And the monitoring graph lists things like power usage up top where it outta be. It's also resizable. I do wish I could make it blue like the Burner's of the past. But it looks like Skyn3t's working on something too.
> 
> As for his BIOS, I'm afraid. I fried two GTX 660's trying to upgrade their BIOS'. The flash went well and it did take, but they were no longer stable @ stock speeds. They would insta-crash when running a benchmark. The darndest thing, cause I've flashed BIOS' in the past wo/ issue. Anyway, I'm not so sure...but damnit, if my clocks aren't getting kicked down to 888 from 1189 in 3DMark! Other than no boost and 1.212V (from 1.2V?), what other benefits are there? Will it freakin' stay @ 10% power when using Firefox instead of ramping all the way to 50% despite being stuck @ 0% GPU usage?!?! That is my biggest beef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, looks like I'm stable in the 2 3DMark's and Valley @ 1189 and w/ 100% fan I'm seeing temps of 65C max load. Also, my ASIC quality is 83 or 85. Good, yes?
> 
> What temps are you seeing madwolfa?


It's hard to fry a card with a bios flash, 99.9% of the time flashing back to the stock bios fixes it up.
The usual culprit is flashing a bios with clocks too high for the card getting flashed, you can end up artifacting & blackscreening as soon as windows tries to load.

Different voltage controllers & memory type can also mess with things, flashing a modded bios specific to your card rarely fails. If it doesn't work right, flash back to the stock bios & all is good.


----------



## P1ngou1N

I updated to Skynet's bios, but in afterburner i still can't go higher than 110% power target ?

In the OP it says :
"Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w"

Shouldn't I be able to go up to 152% ?

What is the default power target in watts on the 780gtx ?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I updated to Skynet's bios, but in afterburner i still can't go higher than 110% power target ?
> What is the default power target in watts on the 780gtx ?


Has to be around 250W. Have you tried EVGA Precision X?


----------



## P1ngou1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Has to be around 250W. Have you tried EVGA Precision X?


Absolutely not. I should ?

350w isn't too much ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Absolutely not. I should ?
> 
> 350w isn't too much ?


Afterburner is better to use and set it at max temp/power limit and unlink them and priotize 152%. And go from there. You will have full 1.212v now but that droops a lot with load. Should be able to get 1200mhz/7000 game stable with you Samsung memory and maybe 1241/1254 for benchmarks


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> GpuZ tells me my bios version is 80.10.37.00.12. So I am assuming I have Samsung memory right ?
> BTW, how do you know your memory is running at 7ghz ? In GpuZ i can only find a frenquency in Mhz.


BIOS version has nothing to do with the memory type, IMO. GPU-Z is showing the base memory frequency in MHz, you have to multiply it by 4X (it's DDR5) and then divide by 1000 to get the real GHz number.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> BIOS version has nothing to do with the memory type, IMO. GPU-Z is showing the base memory frequency in MHz, you have to multiply it by 4X (it's DDR5) and then divide by 1000 to get the real GHz number.


So whats the diiference between the .37 bios and the 3A bios? Did you look at your ram chips to confirm they are Samsung?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Should be able to get 1200mhz/7000 game stable with you Samsung memory and maybe 1241/1254 for benchmarks


I'm getting 1200/7000 on stock voltage (1.150V), your mileage may vary, though... you have to find the right balance between the stability, performance, temps and noise. Personally I'm not a big fan of overvoltage, as power draw grows in geometric progression -> higher temps/noise. I'd leave that for water cooled setups entirely.

So if you could gain some decent clocks on stock voltage, I'd recommend staying there. At least for gaming and 24/7 operation.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> So whats the diiference between the .37 bios and the 3A bios? Did you look at your ram chips to confirm they are Samsung?


Not sure about the BIOS differences. Maybe skyn3t would chime in... I will try and see.. not sure I will be able to.








But from what I heard, getting 7GHz on Elpida chips is almost impossible.


----------



## P1ngou1N

I am still locked to 110% power target even on Evga precision.

I don't understand.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Not sure about the BIOS differences. Maybe skyn3t would chime in... I will try and see.. not sure I will be able to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But from what I heard, getting 7GHz on Elpida chips is almost impossible.


Yeah maybe skyn3t can clear things up. quick google search seems like some cards are able to run either bios while other like mine I believe are only happy with one type. Evga forums has bunch of info but seems not to be memory related.
And yes I agree about the memory Im pretty sure you do have Samsung since elpida sucks so much. Funny thing is my older card that was 73 asic and gpu clocked better but the memory was worse than the memory on my current 61 asic card I have now. Both Elpida memory but one was game stable at 6200 and 61 asic card at 6400/6500 and able to bench up to 6800.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I am still locked to 110% power target even on Evga precision.
> 
> I don't understand.


How did you flash your card and use afterburner. Maybe reinstall video card drivers and afterburner and go from there


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I am still locked to 110% power target even on Evga precision.
> 
> I don't understand.


Dunno, maybe try reinstalling the video driver from scratch?


----------



## skyn3t

dang i can't eat my soup, to hot.

ok I just received more than 40 Pm in less than a hours lol, one of them is requesting to mode a Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0, but the only way to get around the power limit is releasing the 200PT on the new bios so. if I'm going to do that for Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0. I may have to do for the rest of the 780 right ? or I'm wrong?

Now who want to buy my 780 lol I want a 780Ti.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Dunno, maybe try reinstalling the video driver from scratch?


----------



## P1ngou1N

I used Ez3flash using these 3 steps :

# 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
# 2. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
# 3. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch"


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I used Ez3flash using these 3 steps :
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 3. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch"


In fact you only need to use the option 2. Then re-install the video driver (after reboot).


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> I used Ez3flash using these 3 steps :
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 3. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch"


Why did you do #3. Is that step needed?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Why did you do #3. Is that step needed?


I think this is a bit confusing here. You don't need to run all three in sequence, you only need option 2.


----------



## P1ngou1N

Damn I had no clue, I am such a noob. I thought all the steps were needed.

Do i need to flash again with just the option 2 ?

And when you say reinstall video driver, you mean Nvidia drivers right (sorry if this sounds stupid) ?

EDIT : Omg guys I am wasting your time xD I rebooted my PC and now i can go up to 152 power limit


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Damn I had no clue, I am such a noob. I thought all the steps were needed.
> 
> Do i need to flash again with just the option 2 ?
> 
> And when you say reinstall video driver, you mean Nvidia drivers right (sorry if this sounds stupid) ?


I use nvflash but im sure ezflash works similar. Should do steps 1 and 2 and should ask to restart. Yes uninstall drivers and reinstall. Probably wont need to but is a good idea once you get it flashed correctly. THen reinstall afterburner and push to 152%... or 200% if SKYN3T puts out new bios for dc2.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> In fact you only need to use the option 2. Then re-install the video driver (after reboot).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Why did you do #3. Is that step needed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> I think this is a bit confusing here. You don't need to run all three in sequence, you only need option 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Damn I had no clue, I am such a noob. I thought all the steps were needed.
> 
> Do i need to flash again with just the option 2 ?
> 
> And when you say reinstall video driver, you mean Nvidia drivers right (sorry if this sounds stupid) ?


OMG ppz. lol

those number are for the process task. lol

don't even think in press #2 and make the #5 work.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> * PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
> * nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> * *Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order*
> * *or if any those command above fail to flash.*
> 
> # 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "
> # 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
> # 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
> # 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "
> 
> # 9. nvflash --help " All you need to know about Nvflash "
> 
> *Type the number to execute the process=*
Click to expand...

process #1 is need anyways to be safe.
#2 if you want to save your bios
#3 to flash the GPU "if it wont work"


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Classy Owners: What are AVERAGE or good anyway clocks for a 780 Classy unlocked to 1.21V and with Sky's bios? Not bencmarks. Just gaming stable. FC3, Crysis etc.
> 
> Please some Classy owners reply because I'm really thinking of getting one.


I'm FC3 stable at 1280/7200 1.212v, I can reach around 1320mhz on valley though.


----------



## P1ngou1N

Well yeah, my bad !

Thank you for having took the time to answer me, seems to work great now. I can keep OC my gpu core









And thanks Skynet for your bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I'm FC3 stable at 1280/7200 1.212v, I can reach around 1320mhz on valley though.


Hey killer , how your feel about your Classy? want to trade for a


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HOF



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> Well yeah, my bad !
> 
> Thank you for having took the time to answer me, seems to work great now. I can keep OC my gpu core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks Skynet for your bios


You welcome.

is "3"







no "e"


----------



## Q5Grafx

here is one reason to sli. I know it is a gaming card but i do 3d modelling and animation in lightwave 3d. I have a scene of an ak47 assembling, turning transparent and firing 30 rounds to show the insides during action. The scene rings in at 1.32 million polygons. With no card all i see is bounding boxes. with 1 780 I see about 70-60 percent of the polygons textured in live action preview. in SLI I see everything and theres no lag no missing polys and it is all textured and in full view real time. so beyond just as a gaming card it does have its advantages. I have also heard of some incredible things possible in editing with adobe software that is possible in SLI.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang i can't eat my soup, to hot.
> 
> ok I just received more than 40 Pm in less than a hours lol, one of them is requesting to mode a Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0, but the only way to get around the power limit is releasing the 200PT on the new bios so. if I'm going to do that for Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0. I may have to do for the rest of the 780 right ? or I'm wrong?
> 
> Now who want to buy my 780 lol I want a 780Ti.


I would have bought it.... I paid 550$ w/o a waterblock from Newegg too late now.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> I would have bought it.... I paid 550$ w/o a waterblock from Newegg too late now.


you can still refuse it upon delivery.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey killer , how your feel about your Classy? want to trade for a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HOF


lmao..


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you can still refuse it upon delivery.


It's in my case now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> I would have bought it.... I paid 550$ w/o a waterblock from Newegg too late now.


return it , you still in time.

everyone want's something , but when I want I never get it. why why why
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> lmao..


----------



## McHearty

So I've got two PNY Reference cards, and one of them has a different subvendor ID and the board itself is different as well as the stock bios. So I've got a few questions.

What does the subvendor ID mean, and does it have any impact in flashing third party bios?

Will this still work with the rev2 bios, as the one card matches and works flawlessly, but I'm worried about using this one.

And lastly, do I need to be on a specific driver version for stability, or should I try to be up to date with current versions?

Thanks!


----------



## skupples

posting this in the club forums because it's blowing my mind to read the stupidity oozing on some pages about future dx support..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just so people here understand, as their seems to be allot of disinformation floating around about dx11.1 & dx11.2
> 
> IF you are on KEPLER architecture YOU HAVE HARDWARE that SUPPORTS dx11.1 & 11.2... I have read multiple places tonight that Hawaii is the only gpu that supports .1 & .2 this is an utter fallacy & who ever started the rumor is either ignorant, or on AMD payroll. So, once again... Your 780's have 100% complete support for both API'S
> 
> WINDOWS 7 DOES NOT SUPPORT DX11.1 OR DX11.2 (some people are saying win7 has "partial support" for 11.1, i'm not sure how something can have partial support for an APi, seeking more info on this)
> 
> WINDOWS 8 SUPPORTS DX11.1 BUT NOT 11.2
> 
> WINDOWS 8.1 SUPPORTS BOTH DX11.1 & DX11.2
> 
> in off topic new's... It's highly recommended to re-install your gpu drivers after flashing your bios.


**this excludes some programming features purposely excluded to force people into buying expensive gpu's, but for gaming its 100% non issue.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McHearty*
> 
> So I've got two PNY Reference cards, and one of them has a different subvendor ID and the board itself is different as well as the stock bios. So I've got a few questions.
> 
> What does the subvendor ID mean, and does it have any impact in flashing third party bios?
> *It means its from a vendor like EVGA, ZOTAC, ASUS etc, and sometines flashing with different bios causes a mismatch ID which can be fixed by flashing with option number #3 in EZ3flash, in my SIG!*
> 
> Will this still work with the rev2 bios, as the one card matches and works flawlessly, but I'm worried about using this one.
> *What do you mean?*
> 
> And lastly, do I need to be on a specific driver version for stability, or should I try to be up to date with current versions?
> *Theres is no stable driver version for anybody, i was having BSODs with all drivers 331 branch in W7 and now in windows 8.1 i got none, so its a matter of you trying the latest ones and see if they are stable in your RIG if not go back to the latest WHQL!*
> 
> Thanks!


Cheers

Ed


----------



## McHearty

Stock, both cards are the PNY 780 References, and they are different before flashing anything onto them. Stock bios is different, stock subvendor ID is different as well, PCB design seems to be different too.

Neither card is stable on the rev3 reference bios. Only one card is stable on the rev2 bios. Should I just roll back to older WHQLs until I find something that works or am I going about this the wrong way?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McHearty*
> 
> Stock, both cards are the PNY 780 References, and they are different before flashing anything onto them. Stock bios is different, stock subvendor ID is different as well, PCB design seems to be different too.
> 
> Neither card is stable on the rev3 reference bios. Only one card is stable on the rev2 bios. Should I just roll back to older WHQLs until I find something that works or am I going about this the wrong way?


If they´re both PNY reference how can they be physically different?
Can you post some pictures, so we can get to the bottom of this?


----------



## P1ngou1N

So, I OCed my 780 quite a bit.

I am now @ 1291mhz Core clock and 1792mhz for the memory, stable.
I put +50mv and +152 power limit.

My question is : Is it safe H24 ?

Can i push the +mv to the max (+66 i believe) and keep OC my card ? Is it safe to go this high in volts ?


----------



## McHearty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If they´re both PNY reference how can they be physically different?
> Can you post some pictures, so we can get to the bottom of this?


That's what I've been curious about, we swapped the second one out at frys for another of the same card, but that one is the same as the one we swapped out, different than the one I originally got.

I'm attaching the stock bios for each card, and a picture of each card's PCB

stock_bios.zip 262k .zip file


Normal Card


PCB Design change on second card


I can provide better pics if needed


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1ngou1N*
> 
> So, I OCed my 780 quite a bit.
> 
> I am now @ 1291mhz Core clock and 1792mhz for the memory, stable.
> I put +50mv and +152 power limit.
> 
> My question is : Is it safe H24 ?
> 
> Can i push the +mv to the max (+66 i believe) and keep OC my card ? Is it safe to go this high in volts ?


1.212 volts is completely safe what are your temps? 1291 MHz is really 1280 I believe. It overclocks by 13mhz at a time. So next clock above 1280 is 1293 mhz. Check GPU sensors under load and see what ur max values are. Nice clock regardless. Is that bench or game stable


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McHearty*
> 
> That's what I've been curious about, we swapped the second one out at frys for another of the same card, but that one is the same as the one we swapped out, different than the one I originally got.
> 
> I'm attaching the stock bios for each card, and a picture of each card's PCB
> 
> stock_bios.zip 262k .zip file
> 
> 
> Normal Card
> 
> 
> PCB Design change on second card
> 
> 
> I can provide better pics if needed


The top pic is a bit blurry, but not really seeing any obvious differences other than the stickers/pcb printing, & the different color caps right behind the core.


----------



## untitled

The new HOF bios, did downclock me, but it came back up. So that's good, it didn't stay like that.



Ran OC scanner X for about 20 seconds, and my overclock came and went back to stock... So... Yeah. Better I guess, but not really where it needs to be...



*shrug*


----------



## maxkill

So I got 2 780s today.

cards
KFA² 780s with reference cooler..

bios
80.10.37.00.05 (P2083-0020)

Revision
A1

So would def be interested in being able to apply some more voltage on these.

What's the safest method for me to use. I saw on page one there is a method through windows or in dos before you get into windows..
Which should I choose, and what bios etc??
I'm a bit noob at this (done some bios flashes but never for gpu).








Also, should I take some precautions if my flash goes wrong? I just saved my default bios through gpu-z to C:\ .

Thanks for answers.


----------



## untitled

EDIT: After playing with it, maybe there's just something in OC scanner X causing the downclocks, because Batman isn't downclocking. It's working beautifully actually...


----------



## sonarctica

Is the Evga gtx 780 SC card even made for OC from stock bios?

Cause no matter what clock i set it to, the nvidia driver just stops responding..

And in terms of performance, what clock would a 780 have to reach up to 780 TI's stock clock?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McHearty*
> 
> That's what I've been curious about, we swapped the second one out at frys for another of the same card, but that one is the same as the one we swapped out, different than the one I originally got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm attaching the stock bios for each card, and a picture of each card's PCB
> 
> stock_bios.zip 262k .zip file
> 
> 
> Normal Card
> 
> 
> PCB Design change on second card
> 
> 
> I can provide better pics if needed


The bios are the same, 80.10.37.00.05 only the vendor is different but that doesnt make a difference!



What bios did you flash? if you flash a bios that has a core clock your cards cannot handle you see instability first hand!
If you can take better pics at the PCB to make sure but i think they are reference like FtW420 says!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Is the Evga gtx 780 SC card even made for OC from stock bios?
> 
> Cause no matter what clock i set it to, the nvidia driver just stops responding..
> 
> And in terms of performance, what clock would a 780 have to reach up to 780 TI's stock clock?


TDR errors are driver related, nothing to do with the card! OR you need my Brother Skyn3t´s bios...








By the rule of the thumb 200/250mhz give or take to get to a Ti but still only in benches you see big differences, OC the 780 to 1300mhz and even if a Ti gets to 1400mhz (they will just wait and see) you hardly see the difference in games!

My 2 cents

Ed


----------



## elcono

afternooning

Wondering if I could get a second opinion on if there is anymore juice left in my ref evga780

Ran a few valley runs and it just seems the point of diminishing returns is around 1.23 volts, to scale any higher there is a massive voltage increase required (see below). Would this tie into my chip quality? (55%)

The card sucked on air with around 2850 max on valley but underwater it was a completely different card (tested with same variables)

2733 valley 1238volts core +0 mem +450 peak stock
2921 valley 1238volts core +100 mem +450 peak 1.231 peak power 104 boost 1133
3010 valley 1238volts core +150 mem +450 peak 1.231 peak power 105 boost 1183
3087 valley 1238volts core +190 mem +450 peak 1.231 peak power 107 boost 1223
3128 valley 1263volts core +220 mem +450 peak 1.244 peak power 111 boost 1253

Is there anything I could be overlooking?

P.S bench recommendations to fit all this $%^! in? the cat keeps getting ZAPPED


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dang i can't eat my soup, to hot.
> 
> ok I just received more than 40 Pm in less than a hours lol, one of them is requesting to mode a Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0, but the only way to get around the power limit is releasing the 200PT on the new bios so. if I'm going to do that for Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0. I may have to do for the rest of the 780 right ? or I'm wrong?
> 
> Now who want to buy my 780 lol I want a 780Ti.


I wish I could buy them buddy but I'm on air.. Slap an IceQ X2 or AC Xtreme 3 and sent it to me...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I'm FC3 stable at 1280/7200 1.212v, I can reach around 1320mhz on valley though.


Thanks and rep'ed.

Sky I will delidded my CPU, buy a new Mobo(between Asrock Z77 OC Formula and GB Z77 UD3H) and give the 780 Jetstream another chance
and I PRAY that I get another 75% ASIC and good clocker as my last one.

This TIME I will NOT pass 1.244V. Thats a promise!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What the hell just happened, I had one of my GTX 780 with ref bios on my table and second one in my pc that i flashed to skynets bios, but when i poped the second one in it already had the skynets bios eventho I just took it out of the box ( and it was brand new )


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What the hell just happened, I had one of my GTX 780 with ref bios on my table and second one in my pc that i flashed to skynets bios, but when i poped the second one in it already had the skynets bios eventho I just took it out of the box ( and it was brand new )


Then *Sky* better start getting paid if companies are using his modded bios!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

but the card was bought in june and stood in storage until yesterday.
I am so confused, I managed to flash 2 cards with one of them in the box on my table









EDIT: Damn now after few restarts, id did restart up with no driver and gpuz shows that the card has a gigabyte bios now, damn this is pretty freaky.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> The new HOF bios, did downclock me, but it came back up. So that's good, it didn't stay like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran OC scanner X for about 20 seconds, and my overclock came and went back to stock... So... Yeah. Better I guess, but not really where it needs to be...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shrug*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> EDIT: After playing with it, maybe there's just something in OC scanner X causing the downclocks, because Batman isn't downclocking. It's working beautifully actually...


well , the only way to do it right is if you open the hardware monitor and stretch it full screen and go play Batman or any other game to stress the GPU. take the screenshot and pot back. thank for sharing it, Hope galaxy can fix this issue on that bios.


----------



## Yonner

Hi guys , I just got my EVGA 780 classifieds running in SLI







I checked the bios on both cards in GPUZ and there both different , I run a few valley benchmarks last night with a +100 on core and power limit up to 115% I then upped my mem to 300 and got some good scores , but today when I go to run the benchmarks I open valley and get a direct 3d11 error? any help on this would be great , or any recommendations on bios upgrades, also done a 3dmark11 bench mark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7454240 that was with a 110mhz on core


----------



## Koniakki

Looking for a GTX 780 non reference that does at least 1250/7000(samsung/hynix)@1.2V and 1300/[email protected]!

PM for further talks.


----------



## Eldiora

Hello, I am new to the forums. I have looked a bit trough this topic and saw that some other users have the same Issue that I have with my Nvidia 780. I have the Ichill Hybrid Water cooled from Inno3D

After 2 days of no issues running the card both of my fans have startet to ramp up and down. I cannot control the speed with any of the Fan tools, they either spin low, then ramp up for 2-3 seconds and spin low again, or they go 100% constantly if I set the fan speeds over 60%.

I have very sensible ears, the first 2 days were great since the card was barley audible, but now that the fan is ramping up and down I get headaches and my ears hurt. From what I could understand the problem is Software based and my card is not faulty?

I personally do not really want to overclock the card since it has enough power for my personal use as it is and the cooler it runs the less noise it can make.

Currently I run a bandaid for the big 120mm fan for the Watercooling part which helped a bit (I simply plugged the 120mm fan into my motherboard and now controle it via Speed Fan and it runs constant but quiet and cools the card properly - The card never goes over 40°C even under full load)

However I did not disassemble my card so the 80mm fan is still controlled by the card and is ramping up and down and the frequency of the sound is hurting me.

Would it help to flash the Graphics card bios with the Ichill bios that is aviable on this site? Would that cure the problem for now?

I am not that tech savy but I am desperate, I tried everything I could think of, I love the card its quiet (when the fans run normally) and its poerfull, but its driving me crazy, I would greatly appreciate any help you could give to make the fans spin slowly but steadily (around 30-40% for the 80mm fan would be ideal for me.

Is it somehow possible to modify the Bios of the card to force the fan to never go over 40-50% speed instead of ramping up to 100% (that would only controle the 80mm fan for me which is just the fan for the V-Ram which should do just fine at 40-50% speed in normal use.


----------



## Koniakki

/\/\/\

I have been curious lately about the iChill GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid after seeing its cooler. Is that thing good at cooling the VRM's? From first looks I would say not that much?

Any more info on it?


----------



## Eldiora

I could not say, it is marvellous for cooling the card itself, short of a pure watercooling solution.

In idle the card hovers around 19°C and when playing Wither 2 in 3D with maxed graphics the card goes to a lukewarm 45°C max (never have seen it go further so far)

But that stupid 80mm fan? no clue how it cools the V-Ram, there is no seperate temperature meter for that anywhere.

But personally I am short of simply ripping out that 80mm cooler ^^


----------



## satsun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> The new HOF bios, did downclock me, but it came back up. So that's good, it didn't stay like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran OC scanner X for about 20 seconds, and my overclock came and went back to stock... So... Yeah. Better I guess, but not really where it needs to be...
> 
> 
> 
> *shrug*


Did you re-install your drivers after updating the BIOS? After I updated just the BIOS I was experiencing the same problems but after I re-installed the drivers (used DDU to uninstall and clean) the card actually seemed to perform properly without needing the boost button enabled.

Still, I'm having a problem where the fan RPM is not read so the card just defaults to max fan speed and I can't get it to go over 1.187V. Are any HOF cards able to go up to or over 1.2V with the Galaxy firmware?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Looking for a GTX 780 non reference that does at least 1250/7000(samsung/hynix)@1.2V and 1300/[email protected]!
> 
> PM for further talks.


why just 1.21v ? Do you think its unsafe to use 1.25 daily ? ( I for one plays games a few hours a day if that ) or do you need it for FAH or something ?


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> TDR errors are driver related, nothing to do with the card! OR you need my Brother Skyn3t´s bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the rule of the thumb 200/250mhz give or take to get to a Ti but still only in benches you see big differences, OC the 780 to 1300mhz and even if a Ti gets to 1400mhz (they will just wait and see) you hardly see the difference in games!
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Ed


And what bios is that?

A bios with pre-set clock and voltage?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> why just 1.21v ? Do you think its unsafe to use 1.25 daily ? ( I for one plays games a few hours a day if that ) or do you need it for FAH or something ?


I'm looking for a good clocker to make up for my dead gpu and for my own piece of mind..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satsun*
> 
> Did you re-install your drivers after updating the BIOS? After I updated just the BIOS I was experiencing the same problems but after I re-installed the drivers (used DDU to uninstall and clean) the card actually seemed to perform properly without needing the boost button enabled.
> 
> Still, I'm having a problem where the fan RPM is not read so the card just defaults to max fan speed and I can't get it to go over 1.187V. Are any HOF cards able to go up to or over 1.2V with the Galaxy firmware?


He is testing the new HOF bios, it has nothing to do with system issues, the bios is the issue "we guess"


----------



## Chomuco

cooll !! luck music ,


----------



## Zouhir93

Hello guys :hello:
Do you think it's safe to have my ref GTX with watercooling @ 1.325 Vcore (1302mhz) ?
and what's the safe voltage in air ?


----------



## Eldiora

Is it possible to set the Bios of the Graphic card in a way to force the 80mm onboard cooler to continuously run at 40% of what it is capable of?

My fan switches between something like 20% and 100% all the time and its driving me crazy.

Is the Inno3D Hybrid Accelero Bios that is in the first post fixing this issue by chance?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> cooll !! luck music ,


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> Hello guys :hello:
> Do you think it's safe to have my ref GTX with watercooling @ 1.325 Vcore (1302mhz) ?
> and what's the safe voltage in air ?


If the water block covers the VRMs, yes. You can even go up to 1.4V for short-term benches with a good VRM cooling waterblock. The VRMs of the reference GTX 780 are the "weak link" so to speak, so its important those are covered when trying anything above 1.238V.


----------



## Zouhir93

Ok thx
I have a full waterblock so I can let the Vcore @ 1.325 (not for bench but for normal use) right ?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> Hello guys :hello:
> Do you think it's safe to have my ref GTX with watercooling @ 1.325 Vcore (1302mhz) ?
> and what's the safe voltage in air ?


Been using 1.3v myself and was wondering the same question, but I don't go above 32c, 1332 is game stable for me at these voltages. Benchmark stable has so far reached 1384 running valley, heaven etc in loop still increasing though:thumb:

Is anyone running above 1.325v 24/7?


----------



## Zouhir93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Been using 1.3v myself and was wondering the same question, but I don't go above *32c,* 1332 is game stable for me at these voltages. Benchmark stable has so far reached 1384 running valley, heaven etc in loop still increasing though:thumb:
> 
> Is anyone running above 1.325v 24/7?


32°c in game ?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> 32°c in game ?


thats not even possible unless he lives on the north pole.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> 32°c in game ?


Yes, Corsair sp120s @ 1400-1450 rpm silent







, I never thought I'd get such an improvement over air. What are your temps?

You should put your Rig in your sig. Here's a tut on how to http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20

Oh and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Zouhir93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes, Corsair sp120s @ 1400-1450 rpm silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I never thought I'd get such an improvement over air. What are your temps?
> 
> You should put your Rig in your sig. Here's a tut on how to http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forums.


around 50°C in game with fans @ 1000 rpm and @ full speed I can get 40°C
thx


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> around 50°C in game with fans @ 1000 rpm and @ full speed I can get 40°C
> thx


What's your watercooling setup rad size etc?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> thats not even possible unless he lives on the north pole.


Doesn't need quite that cold, 15° ambient running 1450/1900Mhz at 1.4V + with a 780 up to 32° max on water. Not gaming but benching for a couple hours, lower voltage with longer load should be able to pull it off too.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doesn't need quite that cold, 15° ambient running 1450/1900Mhz at 1.4V + with a 780 up to 32° max on water. Not gaming but benching for a couple hours, lower voltage with longer load should be able to pull it off too.


Lowest idle I've seen is 16c but it usually sits around 17-19c. I only have my GPU watercooled in its own loop.


----------



## Zouhir93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> What's your watercooling setup rad size etc?


that's my setup


http://imgur.com/jpQM9

Swiftech H220 + 120mm Rad


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doesn't need quite that cold, 15° ambient running 1450/1900Mhz at 1.4V + with a 780 up to 32° max on water. Not gaming but benching for a couple hours, lower voltage with longer load should be able to pull it off too.


and thats with just a universal block right.? full coverage blocks run a bit warmer. with ambient temps around 15° and running 1424/1850Mhz @ 1.4 my temps were maxing out at 37°
it gotta be pretty cold to keep temps down below 40° with those volts


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> and thats with just a universal block right.? full coverage blocks run a bit warmer. with ambient temps around 15° and running 1424/1850Mhz @ 1.4 my temps were maxing out at 37°
> it gotta be pretty cold to keep temps down below 40° with those volts


Are you running 1.4v 24/7 or just for benching?


----------



## untitled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> well , the only way to do it right is if you open the hardware monitor and stretch it full screen and go play Batman or any other game to stress the GPU. take the screenshot and pot back. thank for sharing it, Hope galaxy can fix this issue on that bios.


OC Scanner:



Batman:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Are you running 1.4v 24/7 or just for benching?


just bench, i dont go over 1.212v for regular use.... wait i do use the LLC-0 for gaming but thats it so 1.238v for 24/7 use


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just bench i dont go over 1.212v for regular use


Even with water? The EK-FC Titan is the best at VRM cooling. I didn't go above 1.212v with air due to VRM temps and them not being readable without infrared thermometer etc.


----------



## Supranium

MSI AB shows me 1.31v idle and around 1.26v under load. Is that a bug or is drop really that huge?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> MSI AB shows me 1.31v idle and around 1.26v under load. Is that a bug or is drop really that huge?


Use the LLC mod.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> and thats with just a universal block right.? full coverage blocks run a bit warmer. with ambient temps around 15° and running 1424/1850Mhz @ 1.4 my temps were maxing out at 37°
> it gotta be pretty cold to keep temps down below 40° with those volts


It is a uni block so on the gpu only, VRMs are air cooled. Guess it would run a bit warmer with the VRMs on the same block.

I have the AB graph & gpu-z temp left open in a couple of the screens


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doesn't need quite that cold, 15° ambient running 1450/1900Mhz at 1.4V + with a 780 up to 32° max on water. Not gaming but benching for a couple hours, lower voltage with longer load should be able to pull it off too.


That is correct my Friend, people often forget that overall temps in electronics are conditioned by ambient temps!
The higher delta the higher temperature idle or load!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> And what bios is that?
> 
> A bios with pre-set clock and voltage?


Here in the front page you´ll find all the bios, just find the one for your card!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> So I got 2 780s today.
> 
> cards
> KFA² 780s with reference cooler..
> 
> bios
> 80.10.37.00.05 (P2083-0020)
> 
> Revision
> A1
> 
> So would def be interested in being able to apply some more voltage on these.
> 
> What's the safest method for me to use. I saw on page one there is a method through windows or in dos before you get into windows..
> Which should I choose, and what bios etc??
> I'm a bit noob at this (done some bios flashes but never for gpu).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, should I take some precautions if my flash goes wrong? I just saved my default bios through gpu-z to C:\ .
> 
> Thanks for answers.


bump


----------



## warcolour

I am searching a BIOS for my Palit 780 Super JetStream...

I have a Problem with MSI I cant get under 48% with the air speed.

greetings


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> bump


The EZflash in ed's sig is supposed to be the easiest way to flash, I haven't used that yet though & normally flash in windows.


----------



## Chomuco

new ! Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC +good ! bios skyn3t's







+ Liquid pro !!


----------



## szeged

man the asus cards are sexy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> bump


Look into my SIG you´ll find everything you need except the bios that you´ll find in the first page!!








Any doubt or problem PM me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The EZflash in ed's sig is supposed to be the easiest way to flash, I haven't used that yet though & normally flash in windows.


Yes its very simple and now with the added simplified command to save the vbios, just press #2!

Hope you´re well my Friend!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> man the asus cards are sexy


They are, that cooler makes it look fast with the streamlined look!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look into my SIG you´ll find everything you need except the bios that you´ll find in the first page!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any doubt or problem PM me!
> Yes its very simple and now with the added simplified command to save the vbios, just press #2!
> 
> Hope you´re well my Friend!


Too busy all the time, but doing well. Hoping to get some serious 780 overclocking in later this week...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are, that cooler makes it look fast with the streamlined look!


im a huge fanboy of the asus matrix cooler on the 7970


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look into my SIG you´ll find everything you need except the bios that you´ll find in the first page!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any doubt or problem PM me!
> Yes its very simple and now with the added simplified command to save the vbios, just press #2!
> 
> Hope you´re well my Friend!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The EZflash in ed's sig is supposed to be the easiest way to flash, I haven't used that yet though & normally flash in windows.


Okay thanks guys. I'll try find the bios, but not sure which one I should choose. Could not find kaf² cards, but I'll try again then...


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here in the front page you´ll find all the bios, just find the one for your card!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


This is how i reacted after reading a little of the skynet bios

http://i.imgur.com/z2mz9zF.gif


----------



## KarateF22

So, only tangentially related, but has anyone found a way to bypass the arbitrary 10 minute limit on Nvidia's ShadowPlay imposed on the Windows 7 OS?


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> So, only tangentially related, but has anyone found a way to bypass the arbitrary 10 minute limit on Nvidia's ShadowPlay imposed on the Windows 7 OS?


After i tried the shadowplay thingy, i saw that the quality was fair, but then the gameplay was full of stutters.. So untill then i will be using fraps (since msi afterburner cannot record or even show stats in 64bit based games.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> After i tried the shadowplay thingy, i saw that the quality was fair, but then the gameplay was full of stutters.. So untill then i will be using fraps (since msi afterburner cannot record or even show stats in 64bit based games.


I have not encountered any issues using Shadowplay, for a recorder with as little headroom as it uses its shadow-record capability is great.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> OC Scanner:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks like they have done something this time, I had no time to compare this new bios yet but for the looks it is way better the the first's tree batch's .

Now question for you. since I discontinued supporting the HOF vBios. If I mod that bios would you take is for a spin?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new ! Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC +good ! bios skyn3t's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Liquid pro !!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice GPU my friend. looks like you made a good use for that web i gave you makes you write in English now








just ask if you have any doubts.

It is good to know where you from and welcome to OCN.


----------



## satsun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> He is testing the new HOF bios, it has nothing to do with system issues, the bios is the issue "we guess"


I know, I have the same new BIOS from Galaxy except that it did not seem to work properly until I re-installed drivers and I was curious as to if he had to also re-install drivers to get the card to behave properly.

With your last HOF BIOS I was able to get EVGA Precision to move the HOF voltage to 1.2V but even with Galaxy's firmware I'm unable to do so. I have an X58 i7 system with Windows 8.1 so there are possibly other factors that are contributing to those problems since others with the newer BIOS don't seem to be experiencing similar issues.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satsun*
> 
> I know, I have the same new BIOS from Galaxy except that it did not seem to work properly until I re-installed drivers and I was curious as to if he had to also re-install drivers to get the card to behave properly.
> 
> With your last HOF BIOS I was able to get EVGA Precision to move the HOF voltage to 1.2V but even with Galaxy's firmware I'm unable to do so. I have an X58 i7 system with Windows 8.1 so there are possibly other factors that are contributing to those problems since others with the newer BIOS don't seem to be experiencing similar issues.


Galaxy has patched the bios tree time, in other to fix the issue. but looks like it never worked as we expect. we had almost four to five dead HOF here at OCN, God knows if others died out there, but I assume "yes" because even the stock bios act very weird. I never understood how a such nice GPU could downclock like that. from 1250Mhz to 625Mhz in a blink of the eye. look's like they are working in the background patch the bios to get it fix. it may work or may not. you do have to take in consideration the PCB design too. It does look very solid components.

I don't know if you have see this post but worth the read and know what you have and what I have.

*H*OF design vs *R*eference design component's.

I'm still up to try to make it work like a champ but I'm not take any responsibility of any damage


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> After i tried the shadowplay thingy, i saw that the quality was fair, but then the gameplay was full of stutters.. So untill then i will be using fraps (since msi afterburner cannot record or even show stats in 64bit based games.


I see you have a multiple monitors, do you play in surround or single? If single you have to turn aero off or else there's a 20% drop in performance and stutter with shadowplay on. With Aero off I can't feel the difference between Shadow play on or off. Actually even if in surround and one monitor is on the desktop you still want aero off.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> looks
> Nice GPU my friend. looks like you made a good use for that web i gave you makes you write in English now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ask if you have any doubts.
> 
> It is good to know where you from and welcome to OCN.


10 this friend many thanks x the support, I love the oc forum! I thanks to you and to all, a greeting hug! ocn


----------



## Razor 116

Now game stable at 1332 MHz Core 7.1 GHz Memory. Max temp during gaming and 3dmark, heaven etc. 37c (Sp120s @ 1400-1450RPM). Temps rose by 5c with both core and memory overclocked instead of just the core. Still havn't reached the limit @ 1.3v in benchmarks 1384 so far but I'v been focusing on game stable clocks so haven't pushed any further.

Has anyone been running over 1.3v 24/7.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 10 this friend many thanks x the support, I love the oc forum! I thanks to you and to all, a greeting hug! ocn


Bueno!

If you have difficulty to express yourself in english i can help as i speak Castellano! Drop a PM!
(Eres Argentino correcto? Si tienes difficuldad con el Ingles yo puedo ajudarle porque hablo Castellano! Envia una PM!)

Listo?









Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Galaxy has patched the bios tree time, in other to fix the issue. but looks like it never worked as we expect.* we had almost four to five dead HOF here at OCN, God knows if others died out there, but I assume "yes" because even the stock bios act very weird. I never understood how a such nice GPU could downclock like that. from 1250Mhz to 625Mhz in a blink of the eye. look's like they are working in the background patch the bios to get it fix. it may work or may not. you do have to take in consideration the PCB design too. It does look very solid components.
> 
> I don't know if you have see this post but worth the read and know what you have and what I have.
> 
> *H*OF design vs *R*eference design component's.
> 
> I'm still up to try to make it work like a champ but I'm not take any responsibility of any damage


I dont think they know how to edit a bios, so much for improving one...









Sorry Galaxy! bad joke!


----------



## Killer344

you'd think they should have it fixed it by now...


----------



## Chomuco

if through testing the asus dc !! oc good with oc, looks good! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462365



http://gyazo.com/8fbea0612422bee7b8908aabe951ab61.png

that seems to start right??

rig: novato http://hwbot.org/user/chomuco/ : Rolleyes:


----------



## Killer344

I guess that ain't FC3 stable... lol.


----------



## Chomuco

That is fc3..mmm? if stable step was rather well

which shot to see if it is stable vga?


----------



## Killer344

FC3 = Far Cry 3


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> if through testing the asus dc !! oc good with oc, looks good! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462365
> 
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/8fbea0612422bee7b8908aabe951ab61.png
> 
> that seems to start right??


keep pushing it


----------



## Leethal

What kind of OC can i achieve on Air?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> What kind of OC can i achieve on Air?


Without a modded bios if i'm not mistaken most will do atleast 1150mhz....


----------



## Leethal

Does my score seem low?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462678


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Does my score seem low?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462678


it is fine but you can always squeeze a bit more


----------



## revro

anyone who has 3 way sli with gigabyte 780 OC (windforce 3)? what temps do you get?

thank you
revro


----------



## ajresendez

Need some help. I have a gtx 780 I just bought. I took out the old gtx 690 and just inserted the new gtx 780 and now my windows 8.1 wont load up. Not really sure what to do.

Thing is windows loads right up if I use the intergrated graphics on the cpu and I am not getting any errors on my mobo either way.

Ideas?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> anyone who has 3 way sli with gigabyte 780 OC (windforce 3)? what temps do you get?
> 
> thank you
> revro


WF3 don't enjoy being next to each other. I tried it and the top card got too hot no matter the airflow.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Need some help. I have a gtx 780 I just bought. I took out the old gtx 690 and just inserted the new gtx 780 and now my windows 8.1 wont load up. Not really sure what to do.
> 
> Thing is windows loads right up if I use the intergrated graphics on the cpu and I am not getting any errors on my mobo either way.
> 
> Ideas?


Download DDU and use it to clean out your old drivers, do this with Windows loaded up in safe mode. Once done see if you can boot into Windows with the card and install drivers like normal.

You can download DDU from here,

http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/

You can read more info about it here,

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v9-0/


----------



## slidez

I recently picked up an Asus DCII 780 and I think it has Elpida memory because I can't raise the memory above +52 in MSI Afterburner without it throwing errors in OCCT. After flashing Sky's bios and raising my mV I was able to get my core to around +350. Is there any problems to keeping my memory at such a low overclock compared to my core?


----------



## BroHamBone

Why are the PNY 780 ref at $499 and the others are ref cards are higher?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidez*
> 
> I recently picked up an Asus DCII 780 and I think it has Elpida memory because I can't raise the memory above +52 in MSI Afterburner without it throwing errors in OCCT. After flashing Sky's bios and raising my mV I was able to get my core to around +350. Is there any problems to keeping my memory at such a low overclock compared to my core?


Did you tested your DC ll with stock bios to see how it goes? if not try and post back. some bios are tweaked according to they memory chip. Not all but it is.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> if through testing the asus dc !! oc good with oc, looks good! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462365
> 
> 
> 
> It sems chomuco's score is higher than mine in this test run mainly because of the physics score. Are physics scores derived mainly from the cpu? (His 4770k, mine 3570k)
> 
> Anyone???


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I see you have a multiple monitors, do you play in surround or single? If single you have to turn aero off or else there's a 20% drop in performance and stutter with shadowplay on. With Aero off I can't feel the difference between Shadow play on or off. Actually even if in surround and one monitor is on the desktop you still want aero off.


*

I currently only use one display. But i do have 4 other screens.

And i allways got aero off.


----------



## Iskaa1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldiora*
> 
> Hello, I am new to the forums. I have looked a bit trough this topic and saw that some other users have the same Issue that I have with my Nvidia 780. I have the Ichill Hybrid Water cooled from Inno3D
> 
> After 2 days of no issues running the card both of my fans have startet to ramp up and down. I cannot control the speed with any of the Fan tools, they either spin low, then ramp up for 2-3 seconds and spin low again, or they go 100% constantly if I set the fan speeds over 60%.
> 
> I have very sensible ears, the first 2 days were great since the card was barley audible, but now that the fan is ramping up and down I get headaches and my ears hurt. From what I could understand the problem is Software based and my card is not faulty?
> 
> I personally do not really want to overclock the card since it has enough power for my personal use as it is and the cooler it runs the less noise it can make.
> 
> Currently I run a bandaid for the big 120mm fan for the Watercooling part which helped a bit (I simply plugged the 120mm fan into my motherboard and now controle it via Speed Fan and it runs constant but quiet and cools the card properly - The card never goes over 40°C even under full load)
> 
> However I did not disassemble my card so the 80mm fan is still controlled by the card and is ramping up and down and the frequency of the sound is hurting me.
> 
> Would it help to flash the Graphics card bios with the Ichill bios that is aviable on this site? Would that cure the problem for now?
> 
> I am not that tech savy but I am desperate, I tried everything I could think of, I love the card its quiet (when the fans run normally) and its poerfull, but its driving me crazy, I would greatly appreciate any help you could give to make the fans spin slowly but steadily (around 30-40% for the 80mm fan would be ideal for me.
> 
> Is it somehow possible to modify the Bios of the card to force the fan to never go over 40-50% speed instead of ramping up to 100% (that would only controle the 80mm fan for me which is just the fan for the V-Ram which should do just fine at 40-50% speed in normal use.


Hey i have the excact same problam with the same card, i just bought some stuff to put both fans on the motherboard i will let you know, if it worked!!


----------



## Jodiuh

Alright, so for the hell of it, I removed the front fan cover on my 550D. Here are the results:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jod...C2/3DMarktempsfrontdoorclosedandopen.jpg.html

Also, here's the 780 DC2 and color matching Hero. Too bad about that gold trim on the PSU.









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Asus GTX 780 DC2/20131110_025001.jpg.html


----------



## Heuristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untitled*
> 
> OC Scanner:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Batman:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't know about you, but those look completely normal to me. You're running up against the power limit in OC Scanner, so of course it's downclocking. Would you expect it to exceed the power limits? I don't think a new bios could do that.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Download DDU and use it to clean out your old drivers, do this with Windows loaded up in safe mode. Once done see if you can boot into Windows with the card and install drivers like normal.
> 
> You can download DDU from here,
> 
> http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/
> 
> You can read more info about it here,
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v9-0/


Tried to do this bit If I plug in the card I can't even load to windows to re install drivers and if I take out the card and load into windows with the igpu I get an error about not having any graphics hardware.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Tried to do this bit If I plug in the card I can't even load to windows to re install drivers and if I take out the card and load into windows with the igpu I get an error about not having any graphics hardware.


Does the computer hang on the loading screen? if it does its software related!
if you plug in the card and have no image on boot something is wrong with the card or the motherboard or the PSU!
Unlpug the card and run with the integrated GPU:
Go to safe mode and run DDU or Driver sweeper from guru3d : http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/guru3d_driver_sweeper_(no_installer).html and reboot
Plug in the card and reinstall the drivers!
Safe mode in W7 is F8
In window 8 was removed to improve loading times but If Windows 8 does not boot properly, you will often find yourself booting to a Recovery screen, click on the Advanced Repair Options button
Click on Troubleshoot
Click on Advanced Options
Click on Windows Startup Settings
Click Restart and you should be able to boot into a startup screen with Safe mode as an option!

Hope it helped!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Does the computer hang on the loading screen? if it does its software related!
> if you plug in the card and have no image on boot something is wrong with the card or the motherboard or the PSU!
> Unlpug the card and run with the integrated GPU:
> Go to safe mode and run DDU or Driver sweeper from guru3d : http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/guru3d_driver_sweeper_(no_installer).html and reboot
> Plug in the card and reinstall the drivers!
> Safe mode in W7 is F8
> In window 8 was removed to improve loading times but If Windows 8 does not boot properly, you will often find yourself booting to a Recovery screen, click on the Advanced Repair Options button
> Click on Troubleshoot
> Click on Advanced Options
> Click on Windows Startup Settings
> Click Restart and you should be able to boot into a startup screen with Safe mode as an option!
> 
> Hope it helped!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I get past post then it hangs when the windows loading screen should come up and all I see is black. I think it's software. :/


----------



## DStealth

Flashed 780ti on my reference 780, but cannot install drivers, any help would be appreciated


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Flashed 780ti on my reference 780, but cannot install drivers, any help would be appreciated


Is this a joke?


----------



## wrogad

hi
skyn3t Ez3Flash destroyd my graphic card and i tried to restore but nothing worked. it worked fine until i rebooted my computer then it was a black screen so goodbye to my evga gtx 780 hydro Cooper and back to my useless radeon


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> hi
> skyn3t Ez3Flash destroyd my graphic card and i tried to restore but nothing worked. it worked fine until i rebooted my computer then it was a black screen so goodbye to my evga gtx 780 hydro Cooper and back to my useless radeon


One post, seems legit, troll begone.


----------



## wrogad

its legit and i wont give up the fight to get my evga hydro Cooper back


----------



## wholeeo

Manually reflash stock bios with dos version of nvflash. You'll need a USB dos boot key.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> I get past post then it hangs when the windows loading screen should come up and all I see is black. I think it's software. :/


Try loading a Windows setup disc or even a Linux LiveCD. I'm thinking if it can display those the card is fine and like you said can be chalked up to software issues.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Is this a joke?


No


----------



## wrogad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Manually reflash stock bios with dos version of nvflash. You'll need a USB dos boot key.












that what i will do and hope for the best, but trying all the ways today i had the chance to see that my waterrigg worked with the outlet connected to the pump


----------



## Eldiora

I will probably replace my Nvidia 780 from Inno 3D with the same 780 from a different company. (The fan problem just makes me crazy and I cannot stand it)

so for all you enthusiasts. Which of the 780ies has the cooler that is running the quietest (is that a word) under full load?

I do not care that much about idle, but it should be "relatively" quiet under full load.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Flashed 780ti on my reference 780, but cannot install drivers, any help would be appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> hi
> skyn3t Ez3Flash destroyd my graphic card and i tried to restore but nothing worked. it worked fine until i rebooted my computer then it was a black screen so goodbye to my evga gtx 780 hydro Cooper and back to my useless radeon


Same answer to both questions, when problems arise right after flashing a new bios, flash the old one back. If it can't get into windows again to do it, boot to a flash drive & git er done.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldiora*
> 
> I will probably replace my Nvidia 780 from Inno 3D with the same 780 from a different company. (The fan problem just makes me crazy and I cannot stand it)
> 
> so for all you enthusiasts. Which of the 780ies has the cooler that is running the quietest (is that a word) under full load?
> 
> I do not care that much about idle, but it should be "relatively" quiet under full load.


I belive EVGA classified ACX must be one of the quietest out there.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Flashed 780ti on my reference 780, but cannot install drivers, any help would be appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> No


It is a joke because I already told you and everyone the Ti is not compatible with 780

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> hi
> skyn3t Ez3Flash destroyd my graphic card and i tried to restore but nothing worked. it worked fine until i rebooted my computer then it was a black screen so goodbye to my evga gtx 780 hydro Cooper and back to my useless radeon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> its legit and i wont give up the fight to get my evga hydro Cooper back


the only person destroyed something here is you. if don't know how to use you must ask before. did you read the info you you just pressed every option is possible. I hate this kind post especially from new member's we have and we are way way ahead from you here 760/770/780/780LT/780Ti/Classy/Titan none of us had your issue.

so when you hit the other car in the street the fault is not the car but the driver that never admit it.

front page has all the info you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Manually reflash stock bios with dos version of nvflash. You'll need a USB dos boot key.


This.


----------



## TelFiRE

I just ordered mine! I'm stoked!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I just ordered mine! I'm stoked!


Great , but not great yet









click here SIG and complete this and than you be a proud member


----------



## slidez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Did you tested your DC ll with stock bios to see how it goes? if not try and post back. some bios are tweaked according to they memory chip. Not all but it is.


Yeah I have used the stock BIOS, with stock I was getting about 200ish on the core, with your bios around 300ish. Memory still can only be boosted around +50. Eitherway, would it be fine running with the core OC'd so much higher than the mem? I wasn't looking for extreme overclocks with this card..


----------



## BandonStorm

*--> Quick Question to Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3X OC Rev 2.0 Owners <--*

Has anyone attempted to MOD/FIT a full cover water cooling block to this card? Please do share if you have (or I'm going to sell my card.)

I'm currently running 1215Mhz core and 1752Mhz Memory with Core Voltage at 1.150 (Didn't want to go higher on Air.) Temps under load is 73C with Fans at 88%. I really want to water cool this card. But cannot find any information on how I can get a block or mod a block and use it with this card. I want something that will cover the VRM area too.

Product : GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0)

Thanks!


----------



## Yonner

hi skyn3t , could you tell me what bios I need for my 780 classifieds please







I can only get +110 on the core and 200 on memory with the bios switch set to the LN2 and the red led on the card , thanks in advance


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidez*
> 
> Yeah I have used the stock BIOS, with stock I was getting about 200ish on the core, with your bios around 300ish. Memory still can only be boosted around +50. Eitherway, would it be fine running with the core OC'd so much higher than the mem? I wasn't looking for extreme overclocks with this card..


you fine. but looks like you memory wont OC great. kepler is a very trick , some case you need to sacrifice the memory to gain core clock and vise versa. some pp, are very lucky when OCN core and memory , you may saw it already here. but keep tweak it you may find a way to pair it up a bit and have a better OC.


----------



## maxkill

What bios do I need for the KFA² 780s?
Link would be appreciated.

Thanks.

edit: seems like it's the rev 3 .3A SC. Will try later


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> its legit and i wont give up the fight to get my evga hydro Cooper back


you need to download the
1- Nvflash for DOS
2 - Win98 system files
3 - HP usb maker
4 - Stock Hydro copper bios

after you created the USB boot drive extract the nvflash for DOS
boot into flash drive and rename the stock bios to "x" will be x.rom
put the x.rom >>stock bios in the UBS boot drive when you done the process

make sure you can read the USB drive first before the HD with your OS.
from now on you be on you own.

if you have only one GPU you must use this command here

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom
it may ask to type "y" or "YES" just do and let it do the work. reboot when it done. when boot into windows it may blink couple times wait for it and post back.

don't use any other command or it may fail.


----------



## skyn3t

PS: Please for all new members keep the conversation and issue in this thread. do not pm me for it, I will check it every day, and you guys need to learn how to wait till someone give you the answer. any PM about it will be ignored , sorry but i have to.


----------



## ajresendez

okay so turns out it was a software issue. just had to re install windows







. it was time for a clean install anyways. thanks guys ill issue some rep for the help


----------



## theilya

Picked up two EVGA 780 SC.
Still didn't get a chance to install it.
Can I raise voltages using stock bios?
What is max voltage using stock bios ?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Picked up two EVGA 780 SC.
> Still didn't get a chance to install it.
> Can I raise voltages using stock bios?
> What is max voltage using stock bios ?


Max voltage with stock bios is +38mV(AB voltage slider to max) for a total of 1.2V.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> PS: Please for all new members keep the conversation and issue in this thread. do not pm me for it, I will check it every day, and you guys need to learn how to wait till someone give you the answer. any PM about it will be ignored , sorry but i have to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> hi
> skyn3t Ez3Flash destroyd my graphic card and i tried to restore but nothing worked. it worked fine until i rebooted my computer then it was a black screen so goodbye to my evga gtx 780 hydro Cooper and back to my useless radeon


Oh, and next time don't be a little [expletive deleted] and blame someone else when *you* screw up your card. Its infuriating when I see people try to blame someone like skyn3t, who merely provided the tools that they used incorrectly... likely by not reading. There is absolutely nothing wrong with asking for help, but if your first sentence is "xxx ruined my card, its the creator's fault for me using it", I will not take you seriously at all. Sorry for the rant, but that stuff sets me off.


----------



## Jodiuh

Watching my GPU go from 1240 to 1189 is pushing me towards a BIOS flash. But I'm still a little scared. Can I get someone to hold me?


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Watching my GPU go from 1240 to 1189 is pushing me towards a BIOS flash. But I'm still a little scared. Can I get someone to hold me?


that you got in the asus bios?

skyn3t Ver Mensaje http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17512

cielo Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3.zip 132k zip.

Max vCore: 1.212v
Potencia / Temp límite: 152 / 95c
fan Min / max: 27% / 100%


----------



## MerkageTurk

did you guys hear how the 780ti has burnt a motherboard or a few pcie lanes. The owners are trying to cover this up in order to not cause chaos


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> did you guys hear how the 780ti has burnt a motherboard or a few pcie lanes. The owners are trying to cover this up in order to not cause chaos


trying to cover it up? or find proof that it was the 780ti that caused it and not the pci slot/motherboard?

conspiracy theories everywhereeeeeee


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Watching my GPU go from 1240 to 1189 is pushing me towards a BIOS flash. But I'm still a little scared. Can I get someone to hold me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you got in the asus bios?
> 
> skyn3t Ver Mensaje http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17512
> 
> cielo Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3.zip 132k zip.
> 
> Max vCore: 1.212v
> Potencia / Temp límite: 152 / 95c
> fan Min / max: 27% / 100%
Click to expand...

Thanks. That was a good push. I clicked your link, then checked the OP...for the 1st time. LOL! I see the commands in his EZ3flash are the same as what I typed on the 660. So it had to have been the BIOS. IIRC, I used KBT to allow for the higher voltage. And also, IIRC, I remember reading NOT to use that, lol!


----------



## MunneY

Welp..

I guess I pushed one or both of my cards to hard. I was benching with 3dmark the other day and started getting some artifacting... I can't get it to quit. I'm going to have to pull them out and test theme individually and see which one it is









Maybe if I have to send them back to EVGA they will let me step up :-D


----------



## Leethal

Should i swap out my 3570K to a 3770K?


----------



## HellionGR

Started testing the evGa-SC v3 1134mhz default bios works like a charm on MSI GTX 780 TF


----------



## Eldiora

http://cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/GTX-780-PCB.jpg

On the 780 on the lower right area of the card is a 4 pin connector (the white area in the lower right). In that 4 pin connector is a cable that is coming from my Cooler and its connected there with a blue and a yellow cable to the 4 pin connector.

Can someone pleas tell me what that 4 pin connector is used for, what does it do? Is that a PWN regulator where the fans are controlled?

I will probably have to wait for Arctic to reply to my request, but maybe someone knows this here too, since there are alot of extremly knowledgeable people here:

I have a Hybrid Accelero cooler from Arctic which got a water cooling component and a 80mm fan on the board.

If I disconnected those blue and yellow cables fromt he 4 pin connector? Is the pump for the water cooling controlled by those 2 cables to the 4 pin connector onto the graphic card or does it simply run independently all the time as long as the power is connected to the psu?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> did you guys hear how the 780ti has burnt a motherboard or a few pcie lanes. The owners are trying to cover this up in order to not cause chaos


where did you get this info? don't even start flame let the chinese with poor psu and chopped MB do they thing. in other to make that burned PCI slot you just need a pilled tiny wire like hair and put them between pins and slap a video card in it and turn the pc one and voila short circuit.

Did you see any 780 Ti PCB on this photo? i don't think so right.

so typical BS.

PS: the only one wants chaos here is you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> trying to cover it up? or find proof that it was the 780ti that caused it and not the pci slot/motherboard?
> conspiracy theories everywhereeeeeee


This


----------



## maxkill

So I got one last final question after finally creating bootable win 98 usb drive and put backup default bios and the "dos version nvflash" (from page 1) onto it.

I'm gonna attempt flashing my cards in Windows 8 using EZflash.
I got the KFA² 780s with ref cooler, In the EZflash window. What exact commands do I use? I know I need the number 3 to flash once you put NEW bios into the same directory as the EZflash file (and other files in the Ez3flash zip) and rename bios to x.rom, which I've done.

So is it something like this inside EZflash window ?
1. Press number 1 (to deactivate EEprom protection)
2. Press number 4 to override GPU ID mismatch (Since it's not EVGA 780s)
3. Press number 3

But then I also wonder how do I flash the other card? I've disabled SLI function for the flash.

Awaiting instructions...


----------



## skupples

People do understand that all EZ3Flash does is manipulate NVflash @ the click of a key right?

also, skyn3t, you should really add this to the OP.. RE-INSTALL DRIVERS AFTER FLASH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> So I got one last final question after finally creating bootable win 98 usb drive and put backup default bios and the "dos version nvflash" (from page 1) onto it.
> 
> I'm gonna attempt flashing my cards in Windows 8 using EZflash.
> I got the KFA² 780s with ref cooler, In the EZflash window. What exact commands do I use? I know I need the number 3 to flash once you put NEW bios into the same directory as the EZflash file (and other files in the Ez3flash zip) and rename bios to x.rom, which I've done.
> 
> So is it something like this inside EZflash window ?
> 1. Press number 1 (to deactivate EEprom protection)
> 2. Press number 4 to override GPU ID mismatch (Since it's not EVGA 780s)
> 3. Press number 3
> 
> But then I also wonder how do I flash the other card? I've disabled SLI function for the flash.
> 
> Awaiting instructions...


That is correct... For multiple GPU's you have options 5, 6, 7, & 8.


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People do understand that all EZ3Flash does is manipulate NVflash @ the click of a key right?
> 
> also, skyn3t, you should really add this to the OP.. RE-INSTALL DRIVERS AFTER FLASH
> That is correct... For multiple GPU's you have options 5, 6, 7, & 8.


Alright. Flashing 6 first then if something should go wrong with it I still got the other gpu left.

So do I need number 4 or not? Asking cause I got a pm and there is no mention of this which made me a bit hesitant..

edit: Got another pm, seems to not be needing the 4. I quote "option 4 is only if you have problems crossflashing the cards due to PCIe subsystem errors, it has to do with some PCB´s only, nothing to worry about!"

So i'll do 1 then 6 then esc. Reboot to check it's ok. Then redo for primary card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People do understand that all EZ3Flash does is manipulate NVflash @ the click of a key right?
> 
> also, skyn3t, you should really add this to the OP.. RE-INSTALL DRIVERS AFTER FLASH
> That is correct... For multiple GPU's you have options 5, 6, 7, & 8.


I have a file inside the zip that tell you to "Flash may require to reinstall Nvidia drivers."

I have included the readme or .txt file on all my zipped files like this, but ppl don't care to read. only push buttons.










skupples this is what happen below

look's like only me fail here


----------



## MunneY

man...

one of my cards is super strong on that Skyn3t Bios..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1603700

:-D


----------



## Eldiora

In this picture in the middle top there is a molex to whatever connector. It looks like it has 2 outlets one for 12V and one for 7V as far as I could augur from youtube comments and videos.

My card did not come with such a splitter, apparently its for making the 80mm fan go slower because its then only powered by 7v while the Water pump still gets the normal 12V.

Can anyone please point me to either the proper name for that connector so I can search for one of those on Amazon, or preferably send me an amazon link where I can get that one so I can finally fix my fans

PLEASE!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> man...
> 
> one of my cards is super strong on that Skyn3t Bios..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1603700
> 
> :-D


indeed


----------



## maxkill

I got this message

Seems pci is causing troble after all?

Just press y or..?

maxkill
Today at 4:56 pm
Also, when pressing 1 (first thing I did) I got 2 options, 0 or 1 I believe to choose which gpu. I chose 1 which should be second one right.. Then after that this image I posted. Pressed y only once. Then I sent you message and the other window dissapeared. Now main window only says "6" executing...

Copied from pm, though it might aswell post here to let ppl know my process at succeding at this..

Anyways, "6" excecuting... it says. Other window gone! Can't seem to stop this

What to do

edit: For the record I closed the window on x top right corner. Restarted it and tried pressing 1 again. Didn't work. Restarted computer, fired up again and pressed 1, chose 1 which for me is second gpu not my main gpu, then y y on questions after and let it flash.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> I got this message
> 
> Seems pci is causing troble after all?
> 
> Just press y or..?
> 
> maxkill
> Today at 4:56 pm
> Also, when pressing 1 (first thing I did) I got 2 options, 0 or 1 I believe to choose which gpu. I chose 1 which should be second one right.. Then after that this image I posted. Pressed y only once. Then I sent you message and the other window dissapeared. Now main window only says "6" executing...
> 
> Copied from pm, though it might aswell post here to let ppl know my process at succeding at this..
> 
> Anyways, "6" excecuting... it says. Other window gone! Can't seem to stop this
> 
> What to do


just keep agree with those "Y" you fine


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> I got this message
> 
> Seems pci is causing troble after all?
> 
> Just press y or..?
> 
> maxkill
> Today at 4:56 pm
> Also, when pressing 1 (first thing I did) I got 2 options, 0 or 1 I believe to choose which gpu. I chose 1 which should be second one right.. Then after that this image I posted. Pressed y only once. Then I sent you message and the other window dissapeared. Now main window only says "6" executing...
> 
> Copied from pm, though it might aswell post here to let ppl know my process at succeding at this..
> 
> Anyways, "6" excecuting... it says. Other window gone! Can't seem to stop this
> 
> What to do


First you should decide how you want to be helped, through PM or here in the forum and by who!
Dont you think?


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First you should decide how you want to be helped, through PM or here in the forum and by who!
> Dont you think?


Lol sorry, I just didn't know if you were answering since I was staring at this "6" executing... Didn't want to spend all night like that incase you didn't answer.









Anywho, I did it, that's the main thing, and pressed y twice once that window came up after pressing 6. Second gpu bios now reads 80.10.3a.00.80

So how do I now check to see if the second card works guys?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Lol sorry, I just didn't know if you were answering since I was staring at this "6" executing... Didn't want to spend all night like that incase you didn't answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, I did it, that's the main thing, and pressed y twice once that window came up after pressing 6. Second gpu bios now reads 80.10.3a.00.80
> 
> So how do I now check to see if the second card works guys?


Good job!








Now you have to flash the other card!


----------



## aXque

So is there really a difference between how many phases a graphics card have when it comes to overclocking or is it just PR. To me it seems like it's a lottery more than anything else.
quantity over quality or no?

Would be interesting if anyone had a comment on this.


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have to flash the other card!


Yep, you got it. Can be tricky or confusing those little innocent extra steps for the newbie.

Should I not test the second card somehow to see it works before flashing main card? I mean, what if bios changed so you can see bios version etc but it don't work. Then if I flash the main card I'm in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Jodiuh

Skyn3t:
Possible to lower Asus DC2 fan below 27%?

Card stock came with 37%, flashed Asus official BSOD, 27% now option, but both operate @ 1150RPM. Seems like new BSOD has slower fan curve, let GPU get hotter for low noise.


----------



## Leethal

What would I benefit from flashing my GTX 780.I can't afford to mess something up and lose my card. I've overclocked my cpu pretty well but I've never flashed or messed with voltages on a GPU. I've added 125/175mhz to my 780 so far...


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> What would I benefit from flashing my GTX 780.I can't afford to mess something up and lose my card. I've overclocked my cpu pretty well but I've never flashed or messed with voltages on a GPU. I've added 125/175mhz to my 780 so far...


As you have an integrated GPU there really is no way to mess anything up. If the flash goes bad just use your integrated GPU or any other for that matter and re-flash with your original bios. Have them both on the USB stick. Keep your voltages under 1.25V on air. Depending on your cooler.


----------



## maxkill

I flashed my main gpu aswell. Seems to have worked









It seems to be clocked down to 300 Mhz in EVGA Precision X now, and it jumps up sometimes when I do stuff!

Cool to see the slider go.. Look at it go...! 








Havent actually applied any settings yet though







But v cool it seems to have worked. Always amazes me for some reason.









Will have to oc soon then, will report back.

edit: For the record, I enabled sli before flashing main gpu to see if they worked and it did. So that's one way to check if the flash works on SLI systems I guess. No idea what I would have done if I activated and screen went black or something though.. Probably open case and remove the 2nd gpu, go into windows to disable sli mode, which it probably done automatically once reboot with 1 card anyways..

After SLI worked (with different bios on each card) I just flashed main gpu.


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> As you have an integrated GPU there really is no way to mess anything up. If the flash goes bad just use your integrated GPU or any other for that matter and re-flash with your original bios. Have them both on the USB stick. Keep your voltages under 1.25V on air. Depending on your cooler.


I know there is this llc voltage reg change I also need to do. But I only change voltage in the "power target" slider now then? Or should I use "voltage" control aswell? Hmm.
I got air only.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> I know there is this llc voltage reg change I also need to do. But I only change voltage in the "power target" slider now then? Or should I use "voltage" control aswell? Hmm.
> I got air only.


I wasn't really quoting you but yeah sure.









LLC is a personal preference really, you don't "need" to do it but it will make your OC more stable.
On air you shouldn't really go beyond 1.24-1.25V if you have a decent cooler. If you have the reference cooler I wouldn't really go beyond 1.21V at all.
Remember that the VRM can get really hot.


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I wan't really quoting you but yeah sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC is a personal preference really, you don't "need" to do it but it will make your OC more stable.
> On air you shouldn't really go beyond 1.24-1.25V if you have a decent cooler. If you have the reference cooler I wouldn't really go beyond 1.21V at all.
> Remember that the VRM can get really hot.


Yeah I know you wasn't it's okay

But should I use power slider only? Or a mix of both?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Yeah I know you wasn't it's okay
> 
> But should I use power slider only? Or a mix of both?


Well first of, drag your PL to 110-115%. And then put your voltage slider to 1.21V. On top of this put your fans up manually so it keeps the VRMs cooled.

Now just start overclockning and stability testing. GL


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Well first of, drag your PL to 110-115%. And then put your voltage slider to 1.21V. On top of this put your fans up manually so it keeps the VRMs cooled.
> 
> Now just start overclockning and stability testing. GL


I put voltage to 1.21 and the Power Target slider to 112 %
No idea what the volt is atm


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> I put voltage to 1.21 and the Power Target slider to 112 %
> No idea what the volt is atm


What do you mean?
Your voltages are shown in MSI AB?


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> What do you mean?
> Your voltages are shown in MSI AB?


Oh, you mean the evga precision x hardware monitor, yeah I can see it now. But still don't know difference between voltage target and voltage


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Oh, you mean the evga precision x hardware monitor, yeah I can see it now. But still don't know difference between voltage target and voltage


No mate.

Don't use precision x. MSI Afterburner is the tool you should be using. You can't even get unlocked voltage without AB.
I have no idea what you are talking about. LLC is also through AB.


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> No mate.
> 
> Don't use precision x. MSI Afterburner is the tool you should be using. You can't even get unlocked voltage without AB.
> I have no idea what you are talking about. LLC is also through AB.


Power target I meant, sorry, and voltage control..

Yeah I got afterburner installed too, tried it but couldn't reach 217 coreclock with max powertarget and voltage it seems









Havent changed llc yet though..

edit: Oh.. Just checked gpuz, seems since core clock is so much higher on this bios my core clock goes to 1354 with 217 clock in MSI Afterburner. I'm guessing that's too much!?


----------



## ducknukem86

Hey guys, the msi 780 gaming is currently 499 on newegg and the msi 780 lightning is 529. Which one is a better buy? i read the lightning doesn't use high end vram, so it's a bit gimped on the OC side of things


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Power target I meant, sorry, and voltage control..
> 
> Yeah I got afterburner installed too, tried it but couldn't reach 217 coreclock with max powertarget and voltage it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent changed llc yet though..
> 
> edit: Oh.. Just checked gpuz, seems since core clock is so much higher on this bios my core clock goes to 1354 with 217 clock in MSI Afterburner. I'm guessing that's too much!?


Here's the thing. You have only flashed your bios, the skyn3t bios which allows you to have a higher power limit (PL). And unlocks the voltage to 1.21V that is only 0.01 more than stock.

When you unlock your voltage you do it in MSI afterburner and afterburner is the only program that reads the correct voltage. No other program will do it. LLC is also done through AB. Have you done any of that?

So the only real difference for your card now and before you flashed it is higher power limit and 0.01V more. I highly doubt you can get 1354MHz stable now if you didn't before. But hey.


----------



## Anoxy

So does the custom vbios pull much more wattage than stock? I'm trying to figure out if my PSU will be sufficient for my new water cooling loop.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So does the custom vbios pull much more wattage than stock? I'm trying to figure out if my PSU will be sufficient for my new water cooling loop.


It can. If you let it.


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Here's the thing. You have only flashed your bios, the skyn3t bios which allows you to have a higher power limit (PL). And unlocks the voltage to 1.21V that is only 0.01 more than stock.
> 
> When you unlock your voltage you do it in MSI afterburner and afterburner is the only program that reads the correct voltage. No other program will do it. LLC is also done through AB. Have you done any of that?
> 
> So the only real difference for your card now and before you flashed it is higher power limit and 0.01V more. I highly doubt you can get 1354MHz stable now if you didn't before. But hey.


I did the LLC registry change and checked it like instructions said. It now reads 00 so it's good.

All I know is to raise core voltage (using msi afterburner) and power limit to max after that. Was able to play 10 min with 1245 coreclock and 150 extra on memory.

What am I missing you say?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Hey guys, the msi 780 gaming is currently 499 on newegg and the msi 780 lightning is 529. Which one is a better buy? i read the lightning doesn't use high end vram, so it's a bit gimped on the OC side of things


Can't compare the two. The Lightning all the way .


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can't compare the two. The Lightning all the way .


To be fair both are gtx 780s and have good coolers. If you like spending 100 more for some few fps more then lightning is the way to go.







I wouldn't.


----------



## wholeeo

Its not a 100 more, the difference is 30 dollars.


----------



## brian015

780 SC FTW able to go +115 core +600 memory at stock volts
core with boost- 1228
mem- 7200
stock voltage - 1.162.

Bumping voltage to 1.2 does not help oc any further, able to go 1241 core boost but not really worth the extra voltage for that minimal gain.

This is game and bench stable as far as I can tell, no weird graphical issues or anything out of the ordinary.

Question I have is, maxing around 75C is that acceptable to 24/7 useage? Rather not bump fan up any higher as it starts to get annoying.


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys, power target (PT) is the limit of power you card can draw!
PT is the tap and amperage is the water! the more you open the tap the more amperage flows but its related to voltage:
P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
So, you open the tap (PT AKA as Watts) but only if you have enough voltage (V) to increase the water flow (A) you will see the power draw rise! [and still you have to increase clocks and "load" the card or the power draw will remain low as there is no "work" to be done]
So resuming: only if you have more voltage running into your card you will see more wattage (PT) being used!
Here is some quick math on the wattage:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian015*
> 
> 780 SC FTW able to go +115 core +600 memory at stock volts
> core with boost- 1228
> mem- 7200
> stock voltage - 1.162.
> 
> Bumping voltage to 1.2 does not help oc any further, able to go 1241 core boost but not really worth the extra voltage for that minimal gain.
> 
> This is game and bench stable as far as I can tell, no weird graphical issues or anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Question I have is, maxing around 75C is that acceptable to 24/7 useage? Rather not bump fan up any higher as it starts to get annoying.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! Have you tried clocking core first, then memory afterwords? If you are gaming on a single screen you will benefit from the core clock increase much more than the mem clock.


----------



## brian015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Looking good! Have you tried clocking core first, then memory afterwords? If you are gaming on a single screen you will benefit from the core clock increase much more than the mem clock.


Yeah worked the core as much as it would go then went and added the memory. I am pretty happy with the result and maybe another day when I am bored I will flash Skynet's bios and see if 1.212v can do any better.


----------



## Relaxy

hey guys should i get a ref 780 or the evga sc acx? i have a p8p67 deluxe and a haf x case


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> hey guys should i get a ref 780 or the evga sc acx? i have a p8p67 deluxe and a haf x case


try a ACX 780 imo, the cooling is better, and you save some money by not paying for a factory overclock.


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> hey guys should i get a ref 780 or the evga sc acx? i have a p8p67 deluxe and a haf x case


anyone else got some experiance to share?


----------



## leeb2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Galaxy HOF* You want to see more HOF burned ?
> 
> This poor owner just pme'd, his HOF popped today,.
> @ Galaxy.
> silence won't fix or cure it only make it worse. reputation only went down to the drain.


is that definitely a VRM? I thought they were close to the inductors. Anyhow, the chip looks easy to replace, you might be able to get the same chip from Element 14 or RS if you can get the part number off it. Just a thought, as it's a horrible waste otherwise.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> try a ACX 780 imo, the cooling is better, and you save some money by not paying for a factory overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> anyone else got some experiance to share?


The same opinion as my peer Szeged!








Why pay more if you can have the same and yet with better cooling? It´s a no brainer decision really!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Anoxy

Unless you're planning to SLI or put them under water, go with the ACX.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian015*
> 
> 780 SC FTW able to go +115 core +600 memory at stock volts
> core with boost- 1228
> mem- 7200
> stock voltage - 1.162.
> 
> Bumping voltage to 1.2 does not help oc any further, able to go 1241 core boost but not really worth the extra voltage for that minimal gain.
> 
> This is game and bench stable as far as I can tell, no weird graphical issues or anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Question I have is, maxing around 75C is that acceptable to 24/7 useage? Rather not bump fan up any higher as it starts to get annoying.


Thats an expeptional good card! Congrats. I would flash Sky bios for a larger PT and unlocked 1.21V and call it a day on that card.

But I see you don't like noise so much, so may I ask you at what % was the fun for that 75'C and also its ASIC quality %?


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The same opinion as my peer Szeged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay more if you can have the same and yet with better cooling? It´s a no brainer decision really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


forgot to say that im doing sli so ref or custom?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> forgot to say that im doing sli so ref or custom?


reference then, the non blower style coolers will keep the top card a good 10c or so higher in temperatures during load than the bottom card, resulting in throttling.


----------



## Relaxy

well i got a advice from another member here saying there should be no problem with custom cooler as i got 1 space between the cards


----------



## szeged

the problem will still exist, just not as bad, i would still go for reference cards unless you have insane airflow.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> forgot to say that im doing sli so ref or custom?


Reference IMO! that way you can go water later and unleash the GK110 power with the voltmod!








Dont forget to flash your cards with my Brother´s bios, you can find the in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
with the EZ3flash tool in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Relaxy

im not doing water cooling just to let you guys know


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> im not doing water cooling just to let you guys know


why not ?


----------



## Relaxy

the thing that is holding me back from buying ref is that they are not overclocked from start and i hate overclocking


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> the thing that is holding me back from buying ref is that they are not overclocked from start and *i hate overclocking*


BURN IT WITH FIRE





































why? its not hard, you can go past the superclocked clocks without ever having to touch voltages on most cards, it doesnt harm the card at all.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It is a joke because I already told you and everyone the Ti is not compatible with 780


As you can see it's not incompatible, it works, just need to find a way to install the NV driver. If you have any advice how to figure it out please share. Will try to add manually HW ID's to the inf after work and will share the result.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> im not doing water cooling just to let you guys know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the problem will still exist, just not as bad, *i would still go for reference cards* unless you have insane airflow.


Again i concur with my fellow peer!


----------



## brian015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thats an expeptional good card! Congrats. I would flash Sky bios for a larger PT and unlocked 1.21V and call it a day on that card.
> 
> But I see you don't like noise so much, so may I ask you at what % was the fun for that 75'C and also its ASIC quality %?


Fan was at 75% and I think that the noise there is perfect. Also GPUZ reports ASIC 76.7%, not really sure if that is good bad or average. New to the 780 so not familiar with the ranges they typically go from and how that correlates to how far they can be pushed.


----------



## maxkill

Guys, I have just 59.6 % on one of my 780s in asic quality, the other one 81%. This makes my overclocking a pain right.. Should I send the one card back to store?

Thanks.


----------



## Relaxy

so acording to the pros here u said i should get ref card alright i will now what version should i take please look at the ones below

http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936001 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936004 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1935996 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936003 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936002 remember will be using them for sli


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> so acording to the pros here u said i should get ref card alright i will now what version should i take please look at the ones below
> 
> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936001 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936004 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1935996 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936003 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936002 remember will be using them for sli


http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1935996

evga all the way


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Will be needing you guy's help,im thinking of flashing my cards with sky's bios,downloaded the ez3flash and they're 7 options which should i use,also which of the bios should i use on my ref cards....I dnt have a igpu so if something does go wrong (knock on wood) how would i be able to flash back to the original bios....


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> so acording to the pros here u said i should get ref card alright i will now what version should i take please look at the ones below
> 
> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936001 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936004 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1935996 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936003 or http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1936002 remember will be using them for sli


anyone else got any more options?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=1935996
> 
> evga all the way


Normally in NA I would say go for EVGA. Not sure about globally. But then again, worst case scenario they probably will be on par with other AIBs. As for the reference clock issue. If you are just gaming on 1080p, you really do not need the extra clocks anyways. If you are benching, well, I doubt you will be hesitant about OCing.


----------



## Relaxy

what sounds better get 2 780 or a single 780 ti and then buy another in a year? and sli that


----------



## Relaxy

I menat 780 ti or 2 780 sli

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Will be needing you guy's help,im thinking of flashing my cards with sky's bios,downloaded the ez3flash and they're 7 options which should i use,also which of the bios should i use on my ref cards....I dnt have a igpu so if something does go wrong (knock on wood) how would i be able to flash back to the original bios....


You got PM!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Skyn3t:
> Possible to lower Asus DC2 fan below 27%?
> 
> Card stock came with 37%, flashed Asus official BSOD, 27% now option, but both operate @ 1150RPM. Seems like new BSOD has slower fan curve, let GPU get hotter for low noise.


I had lowered it to 10% already. if I tune it down more it may to spin. some fan has the minimum voltage to start and spin. if it not going down more it means the fan already reach the minimum voltage and spin operation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> I flashed my main gpu aswell. Seems to have worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be clocked down to 300 Mhz in EVGA Precision X now, and it jumps up sometimes when I do stuff!
> 
> Cool to see the slider go.. Look at it go...!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent actually applied any settings yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But v cool it seems to have worked. Always amazes me for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to oc soon then, will report back.
> 
> edit: For the record, I enabled sli before flashing main gpu to see if they worked and it did. So that's one way to check if the flash works on SLI systems I guess. No idea what I would have done if I activated and screen went black or something though.. Probably open case and remove the 2nd gpu, go into windows to disable sli mode, which it probably done automatically once reboot with 1 card anyways..
> 
> After SLI worked (with different bios on each card) I just flashed main gpu.


Good job, Now that you know how to flash and the requirements pass it on for who needs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leeb2013*
> 
> is that definitely a VRM? I thought they were close to the inductors. Anyhow, the chip looks easy to replace, you might be able to get the same chip from Element 14 or RS if you can get the part number off it. Just a thought, as it's a horrible waste otherwise.


I do have soldering skill, I used to build arcade games in the past for my brother. he still own the company so from old pinball, and 90% of the arcade that uses a 10x12 to 16 x 18 motherboard I had replaced many small chip on it. using a old fashioned soldering tool to a fluxless. it may be a challenge but it will be done.







, but i don't have a HOF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> i'm not doing water cooling just to let you guys know


do it and OC Da hell up , and make sure you pick a reference GPU, just to you know my 780 are for sale check out in my sig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> As you can see it's not incompatible, it works, just need to find a way to install the NV driver. If you have any advice how to figure it out please share. Will try to add manually HW ID's to the inf after work and will share the result.


780 Ti bio is very different from any reference 780 bios,. The New power deliver introduced in the Ti is in the bios wont let any reference 780 work with it, as much you can try to mod a Nv driver like I did the 4way sli, it not going to work. the change is 0%, if you could at least read the GPU with the bios with GPU-Z you may had a chance to make it work. also the memory is different too. before you try I did it too. I tried to read as the many way I could but It fail.

If you still want to give it a go, good lucky. you may like challenges like I do as well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Will be needing you guy's help,im thinking of flashing my cards with sky's bios,downloaded the ez3flash and they're 7 options which should i use,also which of the bios should i use on my ref cards....I dnt have a igpu so if something does go wrong (knock on wood) how would i be able to flash back to the original bios....


Finally you going to get it flashed







. just get the Ez3Flash @ front page.
and follow this order. make sure you disable SLI.

1,2,3. if "3" fail to flash use 5,6 and restart. install Nvidia drivers is needs.
If you need more input we going to be right here.


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> what sounds better get 2 780 or a single 780 ti and then buy another in a year? and sli that


anyone?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> anyone?


780 SLI and OC them, you'll get a 780ti SLI stock performance level now, not in future









Thanks Sky will give it a try, challenge is attractive


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 780 SLI and OC them, you'll get a 780ti SLI stock performance level now, not in future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sky will give it a try, challenge is attractive


can you explain your reason in more detail please?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> can you explain your reason in more detail please?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

ok downloaded the ez3flash and unzipped to desktop also download the ''Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference bios'' is this the right bios for me....What do i do next now,i want to flash one card at a time to make sure it works....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> ok downloaded the ez3flash and unzipped to desktop also download the ''Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference bios'' is this the right bios for me....What do i do next now,i want to flash one card at a time to make sure it works....


1,2,5,6


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> can you explain your reason in more detail please?


2*2304 > 1*2880 simple as that, go browse benchmark threads and you'll see what exactly I'm talking about








For sure 2*2880 would be better, but if you cannot afford them right now go for 780 SLI would be much better than a single 780ti.


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 2*2304 > 1*2880 simple as that, go browse benchmark threads and you'll see what exactly I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure 2*2880 would be better, but if you cannot afford them right now go for 780 SLI would be much better than a single 780ti.


i get that but do u think it will be smarter to get a 780ti then a second one when the 780ti starts to fall of?


----------



## muhd86

is there any support for offcial 4 way sli gtx 780 or not ---i wonder why they are not doing it ---with the old drivers you dont get that performance 314.22 on the 1st page .

@sky any updates if we can do the 4way sli with new drivers


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1,2,5,6


# 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
# 2. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
# 5. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
# 6. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "

are these the ones i meant to use to just flash one card at a time....also do i need to make a folder for the extracted files on my desktop....
Also there is a ezflash file and a nvflash file which do i use to flash my card....I also got the ref bios do i rename it to just x.rom....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is there any support for offcial 4 way sli gtx 780 or not ---i wonder why they are not doing it ---with the old drivers you dont get that performance 314.22 on the 1st page .
> 
> @sky any updates if we can do the 4way sli with new drivers


Nvidia crimped it in all drivers above 320


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 5. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
> # 6. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
> 
> are these the ones i meant to use to just flash one card at a time....also do i need to make a folder for the extracted files on my desktop....
> Also there is a ezflash file and a nvflash file which do i use to flash my card....I also got the ref bios do i rename it to just x.rom....


nah... hold one...

I'm so sorry i forgot to update the Ez3Flash in the front page, this is the actual version

Ez3flash.zip 354k .zip file


with this you do 1,2,5,6

*# 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "*
*# 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "*
# 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
# 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "

* Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
* or if any those command above fail to flash.

*# 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "*
*# 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "*
# 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
# 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "

# 9. nvflash --help " All you need to know about Nvflash "


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nah... hold one...


whats 'hold one''


----------



## Relaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> i get that but do u think it will be smarter to get a 780ti then a second one when the 780ti starts to fall of?


anyone?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> whats 'hold one''


look the post above yours.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> anyone?


yup


----------



## Relaxy

will it smarter to get a 780ti then a second one when the 780ti starts to fall of

im in a hurry for a answer


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look the post above yours.


this is the bios i downloaded ''skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom''....do i rename it to just ''xrom'' or 'skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.xrom'' and lastly do i use nvflash to flash the cards or ezflash...sorry to be a bother just a big newb here...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> will it smarter to get a 780ti then a second one when the 780ti starts to fall of
> 
> im in a hurry for a answer


yeah sure

i see u bro this ish aint funny


----------



## Chomuco

http://gyazo.com/35d5acabf4015cde45b64f92acde0691.png

nice!! oc cool







asus dc 2 oc


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> will it smarter to get a 780ti then a second one when the 780ti starts to fall of
> 
> im in a hurry for a answer


If you are gaming at 1080p I would say a single 780 is already borderline overkill.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nah... hold one...
> 
> I'm so sorry i forgot to update the Ez3Flash in the front page, this is the actual version
> 
> Ez3flash.zip 354k .zip file
> 
> 
> with this you do 1,2,5,6
> 
> *# 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "*
> *# 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "*
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> * Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
> * or if any those command above fail to flash.
> 
> *# 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "*
> *# 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "*
> # 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
> # 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "
> 
> # 9. nvflash --help " All you need to know about Nvflash "


sorry, little confused what is EEprom and do you have to disable it or its an option?

also, with a modded BIOS should I be using power management adaptive or maximum performance option?

in idle it will go down to 900 or sometimes lower and then jump back up to 1230 when I go into 3d mode.


----------



## Boatski

Looks like my i7 930 @ stock bottlenecks my GTX780







I'd only get 60-70% GPU usage on BF4 w/ Ultra settings. I OC'd to 3.5GHz. Now I'm getting ~80% usage. Looks like everything else will be needing upgraded before I go SLI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> this is the bios i downloaded ''skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom''....do i rename it to just ''xrom'' or 'skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.xrom'' and lastly do i use nvflash to flash the cards or ezflash...sorry to be a bother just a big newb here...


Download EZ3flash from my SIG, unzip it to a folder, rename "skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom" to x.rom and put it inside the EZ3flash folder, double click EZ3flash.bat and a command prompt window will pop up.
Use option number 1 to disable write protection on the EEprom and then option number 6, press "Y" (keep pressing "Y" when prompted) when asked and after its done it will ask you to flash the second card, press "ESC" and reboot
Make sure the first card was flashed properly but checking the bios version in GPUz, then fire up EZ3flash again and flash the second GPU with option 5, reboot and check if it flashed properly with GPUz, the reason to flash one card at a time is to ensure that if something goes wrong you still have one card to boot and reflash!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> sorry, little confused what is EEprom and do you have to disable it or its an option?
> 
> also, with a modded BIOS should I be using power management adaptive or maximum performance option?
> 
> in idle it will go down to 900 or sometimes lower and then jump back up to 1230 when I go into 3d mode.


EEprom ( *E*lectrically *E*rasable *P*rogrammable *R*ead-*O*nly *M*emory) is where the bios (*B*asic *I*nput/*O*utput *S*ystem) is written!
and it comes from factory with a software protection command, in order to flash the EEprom you have to disable that command!
Usually with or without a modded bios its best to set the power management to maximum performance!
Clocks are suppose to go up when a dynamic load is set on the card, that´s why you see the jump!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boatski*
> 
> Looks like my i7 930 @ stock bottlenecks my GTX780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only get 60-70% GPU usage on BF4 w/ Ultra settings. I OC'd to 3.5GHz. Now I'm getting ~80% usage. Looks like everything else will be needing upgraded before I go SLI.


You need at least 4.0Ghz to get your card to near 100% usage!
You got a good board to OC, why dont you go higher? bad chip or not enough cooling?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Boatski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need at least 4.0Ghz to get your card to near 100% usage!
> You got a good board to OC, why dont you go higher? bad chip or not enough cooling?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I will tonight. I was hoping I could get full usage out of 3.5GHz last night. I believe I already have a profile from when I had it at 4Ghz.


----------



## yurikal37

Hi guys,
I am new here. I just want to ask if I can flash my ASUS 780 DCII-OC with this " sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3 " ?
I mean,the vbios is working also with the OC edition of the ASUS DCII ?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurikal37*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I am new here. I just want to ask if I can flash my ASUS 780 DCII-OC with this " sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3 " ?
> I mean,the vbios is working also with the OC edition of the ASUS DCII ?
> Thanks for your help.


Yes, it does. But there aren't many benefits in it for DCII on air.


----------



## yurikal37

Thanks for your quick reply.
You mean you need better cooling because of higher clocks? Anyway I think DCII is a very good cooler.
Sorry if I look very noob, but I am triyng to read 1333 pages of the forum as fast as I can, but it will take a little time..
Anyway I am looking for a bios mod with higher power target than the stock one.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurikal37*
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> You mean you need better cooling because of higher clocks? Anyway I think DCII is a very good cooler.
> Sorry if I look very noob, but I am triyng to read 1333 pages of the forum as fast as I can, but it will take a little time..


Yes, it's a very good card. It's perfect for quiet, cool, solid *gaming* with decent OC potential (I run mine at 1215/7012 @ 1.2V). Just not the best choice for modding/benching/heavy OC'ing. For that you'd be better off with EVGA Classified (under water) or something like that.

I have tried skyn3t's BIOS and it doesn't give much benefits to more "casual" users like me. And I believe it isn't really useful for heavy overclockers either, because they'd rather get a better suited card to start with.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EEprom ( *E*lectrically *E*rasable *P*rogrammable *R*ead-*O*nly *M*emory) is where the bios (*B*asic *I*nput/*O*utput *S*ystem) is written!
> and it comes from factory with a software protection command, in order to flash the EEprom you have to disable that command!
> Usually with or without a modded bios its best to set the power management to maximum performance!
> Clocks are suppose to go up when a dynamic load is set on the card, that´s why you see the jump!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Setting power managament to max performance solves nothing in my experience and only causes issues.
Especially on Firefox/Chrome, GPU power draw stays at 40% and clocks remain relatively high (1100mhz)

When set to adaptive everything works as intended (it simply clocks down when the load is light).


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Setting power managament to max performance solves nothing in my experience and only causes issues.
> Especially on Firefox/Chrome, GPU power draw stays at 40% and clocks remain relatively high (1100mhz)
> 
> When set to adaptive everything works as intended (it simply clocks down when the load is light).


Yeah, I think it has sense to leave it at "Adaptive" in Global profile, but set to "Maximum performance" for individual games, like Crysis 3 or benches.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...I´m in a trouble... 

What I should buy (same prize).

Two GTX 780 lightnings Vs Two GTX 780 classified .....is very difficult to me!!!

Wich of this "top of the top graphics card" is better constructed in terms of PCB / temperatures / Oc...etc

Are the "new" batchs of 780 lightnings with Samsung or Hynix???

Thanks!!!, regards.


----------



## yurikal37

Thank you madwolfa, I will try the vbios and let you know...
Anyway I am not looking to break any benchmark world record, I know you need EVGA classified or MSI Lightning under water to achieve the best overclock, but I think that the DCII is one of the best 780 you can buy if you don't want to watercool your system, because with ACX cooler or with the MSI one you get about 10°C hotter than with the DCII cooler. So I think on air cooling is a very good choice.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...I´m in a trouble...
> 
> What I should buy (same prize).
> 
> Two GTX 780 lightnings Vs Two GTX 780 classified .....is very difficult to me!!!
> 
> Wich of this "top of the top graphics card" is better constructed in terms of PCB / temperatures / Oc...etc
> 
> Are the "new" batchs of 780 lightnings with Samsung or Hynix???
> 
> Thanks!!!, regards.


In terms of construction they are pretty similar, good coolers & strong PCBs.
Looks like the newer Lightnings are using Hynix memory, although cards with Elpida may still be on shelves & in warehouses, newer Classified are generally Hynix or Samsung.
If looking to overvolt heavily, the Classified does 1.35v in software & needs the evbot to go over 1.35V, the evbot is getting hard to find if you don't have one.
Lightning can still overvolt in software.

In short, depends on what you are after, classified has better chances at getting strong overclocking memory, lightning may (depending on evbot with classy) do better with core overclock if you are looking to push the voltage.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurikal37*
> 
> I think that the DCII is one of the best 780 you can buy if you don't want to watercool your system, because with ACX cooler or with the MSI one you get about 10°C hotter than with the DCII cooler. So I think on air cooling is a very good choice.


Absolutely.

I really like my DCII, just make sure you have a decent airflow in your case - it is very important for open air cards with Boost 2.0.

This puppy dumps a lot of heat inside and my TJ-08E is having a hard time with it on heavy gaming sessions.







Overvolting is pretty much a no-go for my setup as it is, unless I'd will to go loud. And I prefer silence above anything else.


----------



## yurikal37

Personally, I don't care at all about noise, I alway use headphones..so I can easily boost my fan at 100%, the problem is only for my neighbour!!
But I can understand people prefer silence.
I think with a decent watercooling setup you can also use the VGA Hotwire feature to overvolt the card, but this is too hardcore for me..


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In terms of construction they are pretty similar, good coolers & strong PCBs.
> Looks like the newer Lightnings are using Hynix memory, although cards with Elpida may still be on shelves & in warehouses, newer Classified are generally Hynix or Samsung.
> If looking to overvolt heavily, the Classified does 1.35v in software & needs the evbot to go over 1.35V, the evbot is getting hard to find if you don't have one.
> Lightning can still overvolt in software.
> 
> In short, depends on what you are after, classified has better chances at getting strong overclocking memory, lightning may (depending on evbot with classy) do better with core overclock if you are looking to push the voltage.


Thanks a lot!!!.

I think I´ll got for the two lightnings because "the vendor" -amazon-

What cooler do you think is best?.

ACX on Classified (with the increase of long-wide pcb) or the new cooler on lightnings...

Regards!!!.


----------



## FtW 420

It would be hard to say for the coolers, they are both good & it would pretty much take someone who has tried both of them to make the call.


----------



## Yonner

Any one else had problem with the bios switch on a 780 classified ? I switched to the second bios and the switch come off in my hand !!!


----------



## skupples

Sigh, galaxy has trademarked HOF 780Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> will it smarter to get a 780ti then a second one when the 780ti starts to fall of
> 
> im in a hurry for a answer


I think you are over thinking it. If you currently own a 780, i would just get a second 780... If you are looking to jump to 7xx series, I would go with the Ti... That is, if it doesn't break the bank & leave the kids eating ramen for two weeks.


----------



## szeged

hall of boom 780


----------



## theilya

Is this an indication of bad airflow?

780 SLI reference coolers

Side window on:
Top card 84c
bottom 76c

Side window off:
top card 79c
bottom 74c

running valley


----------



## maxkill

With the skyn3t-3A-SC I only managed to get a 1220 MHz clock it seems :/
I turned all voltage to max in msi afterburner aswell..

One of my 780 has only 59.7 ASIC quality aswell.. The other one is over 80%.


----------



## UNOE

After doing a clean install updating to 8.1 and now using UEFI and secure boot. Now my GTX 780 never idle's. Even at boot before I open anything I don't get idle. Only thing running is my antivirus.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hall of fire 780


fixed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> After doing a clean install updating to 8.1 and now using UEFI and secure boot. Now my GTX 780 never idle's. Even at boot before I open anything I don't get idle. Only thing running is my antivirus.


check Nv control panel
Power management mode : set it to *A*daptive instead *P*refer maximum performance. reboot and post back


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Pardon my ignorance but where is the best place to get the Gigabyte GTX 780 OC windforce 3 rev1.0 default bios ? I used skynets bios on the card but it seems the card is such utter crap overclocker that it cant even manage the default 1137mhz core clock that sky-s bios has, its a 54.5% asic card.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Download EZ3flash from my SIG, unzip it to a folder, rename "skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom" to x.rom and put it inside the EZ3flash folder, double click EZ3flash.bat and a command prompt window will pop up.
> Use option number 1 to disable write protection on the EEprom and then option number 6, press "Y" (keep pressing "Y" when prompted) when asked and after its done it will ask you to flash the second card, press "ESC" and reboot
> Make sure the first card was flashed properly but checking the bios version in GPUz, then fire up EZ3flash again and flash the second GPU with option 5, reboot and check if it flashed properly with GPUz, the reason to flash one card at a time is to ensure that if something goes wrong you still have one card to boot and reflash!


Not sure what i'm doing wrong here,i think i did it the way you said to,but when i typed in "nvflash --protectoff" nothing happens,also i rename the skyn3t bios to just "x.rom" and still nothing happens,where did i go wrong...?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> check Nv control panel
> Power management mode : set it to *A*daptive instead *P*refer maximum performance. reboot and post back


Well that seem to allow it to go down to 679 core clock. Still not getting lowest power state. Before I got something in three hundred range like 325 or something like that.

Now I'm at 0.925v

What is odd is I have always used "Prefer maximum performance" for years now and never seen that issue.

Is windows 8.1 trying to use more GPU acceleration and that why I can't still get to lowest power state ?


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not sure what i'm doing wrong here,i think i did it the way you said to,but when i typed in "nvflash --protectoff" nothing happens,also i rename the skyn3t bios to just "x.rom" and still nothing happens,where did i go wrong...?


Woot

You should, in EZflash in windows, only use NUMBERS to access the commands









Don't type anything except one number at a time!









Also pressing y at questions that might pop up..


----------



## wrogad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the only person destroyed something here is you. if don't know how to use you must ask before. did you read the info you you just pressed every option is possible. I hate this kind post especially from new member's we have and we are way way ahead from you here 760/770/780/780LT/780Ti/Classy/Titan none of us had your issue.
> 
> so when you hit the other car in the street the fault is not the car but the driver that never admit it.
> 
> front page has all the info you need.
> This.


i know i did it, i was just using your program but something went wrong and its not your fault its mine


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well that seem to allow it to go down to 679 core clock. Still not getting lowest power state. Before I got something in three hundred range like 325 or something like that.
> 
> Now I'm at 0.925v
> 
> What is odd is I have always used "Prefer maximum performance" for years now and never seen that issue.
> 
> Is windows 8.1 trying to use more GPU acceleration and that why I can't still get to lowest power state ?


on Google chrome settings try disable . you must click *S*how Advanced settings
*U*se hardware *a*cceleration *w*hen *a*vailable.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Woot
> 
> You should, in EZflash in windows, only use NUMBERS to access the commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't type anything except one number at a time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pressing y at questions that might pop up..


so for protectoff I should just type the number 1 or #1....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> so for protectoff I should just type the number 1 or #1....


1


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> i know i did it, i was just using your program but something went wrong and its not your fault its mine


Did you got it fixed? if you need more help i'm here.


----------



## Yonner

Skyn3t that pc in your pics , how much did it cost to build ? It's unreal !! I think I am gonna have to go custom loop


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1


so for number 6,do i just put 6 or -i1 -4 -5 -6...Just for the record after each command i press enter right


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian015*
> 
> Fan was at 75% and I think that the noise there is perfect. Also GPUZ reports ASIC 76.7%, not really sure if that is good bad or average. New to the 780 so not familiar with the ranges they typically go from and how that correlates to how far they can be pushed.


76.7% is good ASIC for AIR.









The general consensus here is that Higher ASIC= Better OC on AIR and lower ASIC better OC under water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Guys, I have just 59.6 % on one of my 780s in asic quality, the other one 81%. This makes my overclocking a pain right.. Should I send the one card back to store?
> 
> Thanks.


As I said above: Higher ASIC= Better OC on AIR and lower ASIC better OC under water. And 81% on a 780? Nice!

If you can return the 60% ASIC one and get another one with no extra charges or atleast $20-30(restocking? shipping?) go for it.

You will probably get one with more than 60% ASIC as thats a low ASIC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Relaxy*
> 
> i get that but do u think it will be smarter to get a 780ti then a second one when the 780ti starts to fall of?


I will assume you are in the EU. For US just change my prices with the US ones. Not by converting them but using newegg prices or whichever place prices you buy from.

One ref Ti here in the EU is 600euros now. 2 custom 780 are 850euros now. I would say ref 780Ti OC vs custom 780 OC the Ti will be around 10% faster.

So if you buy a 600euro Ti now and next year the price drops to 450euros you would pay a total 1050euros in the end.

So its either enjoy 2 custom 780's for a year and have tons of fun with that much horse power and maybe couple SLi quirks(maybe)
or enjoy a much less powerful(vs 780 SLi) card for a year until you get that second Ti which in the you wont even get it because Maxwell will be out.

This is just quick math and NOT in any way accurate. Just saying.

By the above to me is quite clear. I would take 2 780's any day over a single 780Ti. A lot more FPS and horsepower = a LOT more fun!

And as I said Maxwell is coming and possibly it will render the 780/780Ti not that much of a choice. I could be wrong. Noone knows for sure.

So I vote 780 SLi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...I´m in a trouble...
> 
> What I should buy (same prize).
> 
> Two GTX 780 lightnings Vs Two GTX 780 classified .....is very difficult to me!!!
> 
> Wich of this "top of the top graphics card" is better constructed in terms of PCB / temperatures / Oc...etc
> 
> Are the "new" batchs of 780 lightnings with Samsung or Hynix???
> 
> Thanks!!!, regards.


I would go with 2 Classy's tbh. They have proven their performance.

The Lighting cooler afaik is far superior but the lottery on the memory chips(elpida which go just 6600Mhz?) is a downer for me.

Vote: 2 Classys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but where is the best place to get the Gigabyte GTX 780 OC windforce 3 rev1.0 default bios ? I used skynets bios on the card but it seems the card is such utter crap overclocker that it cant even manage the default 1137mhz core clock that sky-s bios has, its a 54.5% asic card.


I really don't wanna make you feel bad, but damn thats low ASIC for AIR. But under water I bet it will hit 1500Mhz!

Maybe you can trader it with a water cooled one from a member here. Maybe someone with a WC one with high ASIC can exchange with your low ASIC if you don't plan to go under water.









If I was under water I would be all over that low ASIC.


----------



## axiumone

So this is something that's been buggning me. Now that 780 Ti is out and supports 4 way sli, is there any chance nvidia will drop the stupid artificial driver barrier and let us 4 way sli vanilla 780 cards?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 76.7% is good ASIC for AIR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus here is that Higher ASIC= Better OC on AIR and lower ASIC better OC under water.
> As I said above: Higher ASIC= Better OC on AIR and lower ASIC better OC under water. And 81% on a 780? Nice!
> 
> If you can return the 60% ASIC one and get another one with no extra charges or atleast $20-30(restocking? shipping?) go for it.
> 
> You will probably get one with more than 60% ASIC as thats a low ASIC.
> I will assume you are in the EU. For US just change my prices with the US ones. Not by converting them but using newegg prices or whichever place prices you buy from.
> 
> One ref Ti here in the EU is 600euros now. 2 custom 780 are 850euros now. I would say ref 780Ti OC vs custom 780 OC the Ti will be around 10% faster.
> 
> So if you buy a 600euro Ti now and next year the price drops to 450euros you would pay a total 1050euros in the end.
> 
> So its either enjoy 2 custom 780's for a year and have tons of fun with that much horse power and maybe couple SLi quirks(maybe)
> or enjoy a much less powerful(vs 780 SLi) card for a year until you get that second Ti which in the you wont even get it because Maxwell will be out.
> 
> This is just quick math and NOT in any way accurate. Just saying.
> 
> By the above to me is quite clear. I would take 2 780's any day over a single 780Ti. A lot more FPS and horsepower = a LOT more fun!
> 
> And as I said Maxwell is coming and possibly it will render the 780/780Ti not that much of a choice. I could be wrong. Noone knows for sure.
> 
> So I vote 780 SLi.
> I would go with 2 Classy's tbh. They have proven their performance.
> 
> The Lighting cooler afaik is far superior but the lottery on the memory chips(elpida which go just 6600Mhz?) is a downer for me.
> 
> Vote: 2 Classys!
> I really don't wanna make you feel bad, but damn thats low ASIC for AIR. But under water I bet it will hit 1500Mhz!
> 
> Maybe you can trader it with a water cooled one from a member here. Maybe someone with a WC one with high ASIC can exchange with your low ASIC if you don't plan to go under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was under water I would really want that low ASIC.


ASIC pretty much means nothing, my Classified is 77% and is currently one of the highest clocking air cards.


----------



## wrogad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Did you got it fixed? if you need more help i'm here.


thanks for offering support but since its watercooled computer im waiting for the weekend and checking 1 page i know i did it wrong but now i know

first number 1 and then number 3 in ezflash, and wait

i can get in to windows but it s not so easy to see what is happening and when i installed nvidia everything went black and the computer wanted to restart and this happend with every reboot.

question: what happens when the flash is done? does ezflash close itself (happend to me) or do you have to close it.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> fixed.


fire?? TI mmm http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-sale-allegedly-suspended-china-design-flaw-gpu-death/


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> ASIC pretty much means nothing, my Classified is 77% and is currently one of the highest clocking air cards.


Well, 77% on a power beast like the Classy is really good for AIR.

And of course ASIC quality doesnt guarantee anything. But afaik this is what almost everyone is saying. And many WC ones are looking for low ASIC ones as I read.

And he says he can't even maintain a 1137Mhz on that 54.9% ASIC. I will leave it for someone more experience on ASIC/power/voltages and such to explain it better.









And *NateST* I'm still waiting for your reply my friend. I must buy a GPU soon. I'm without one for almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> on Google chrome settings try disable . you must click *S*how Advanced settings
> *U*se hardware *a*cceleration *w*hen *a*vailable.


Yeah I have that setting disabled already.

But even just loading windows before I open any applications it will never go under 679 core clock and 0.925 voltage.

At less its not at full clock speed now I guess.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> fire?? TI mmm http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-sale-allegedly-suspended-china-design-flaw-gpu-death/


Too bad that's a Tahiti pcb. We went through this in great detail last night. Picture proof in to onwrs club. Feel free to go see. That IS NOT a 780ti pcb OE titan or ant other nvidia PCB. Please go educate your self befeow you jump on the ignorant band wagon.

So I guess some how galaxy mounted a gk110 chip into Tahiti PCB? Lolol suuure.

It's a poorly manufactured smear campaign. The person who started it has been banned from xhiphell... Wonder why... These tech journalists need to pickup on the work we did last night to disprove this nonsense. The only way its real is if so e how galaxy socketed the chip into a ref Tahiti pcb.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well, 77% on a power beast like the Classy is really good for AIR.
> 
> And of course ASIC quality doesnt guarantee anything. But afaik this is what almost everyone is saying. And many WC ones are looking for low ASIC ones as I read.
> 
> And he says he can't even maintain a 1137Mhz on that 54.9% ASIC. I will leave it for someone more experience on ASIC/power/voltages and such to explain it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *NateST* I'm still waiting for your reply my friend. I must buy a GPU soon. I'm without one for almost 3 weeks now.


I replied to your PM, some people with 90%+ ASIC have had worse clocks and some with low ASICs have had higher. It's pretty much debunked honestly, there was a thread comparing clocks to ASIC a little while ago.


----------



## skupples

Would love some one to prove us wrong Until the. Its utter BS. Fqn not smear campaign feel sorry for the people who have chips on hold in Taiwan over a dead Tahiti.


----------



## ice445

Lol @ this thread being 1337 pages long. Also I'm joining the club as soon as my new Zotac 780 gets here.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Is there anyone that could give me a walk through on flashing my cards with EZflash,i know im messing up somewhere along the line and leaving something out....Cnt seem to get it to work....


----------



## skupples

take this knowledge supplied to you and spread it across the text form world we must dispel this terrible lie. Take the pictures that myself and another member have provided that give full evidence to this not being a 780 ti PCB. Make sure you include that it actually I tahiti PCB. We must educate the ignorant masses to what is actually going on here. It is extremely improbable that galaxy docketed this Chip into a Tahiti PCB.

Please send me the pictures of the other 5 that supposedly fries. I'll do the same work to cooberate its legitimacy.

Speech to txt.


----------



## Vapochilled

Vote: 2 Classys!
I really don't wanna make you feel bad, but damn thats low ASIC for AIR. But under water I bet it will hit 1500Mhz!

Maybe you can trader it with a water cooled one from a member here. Maybe someone with a WC one with high ASIC can exchange with your low ASIC if you don't plan to go under water.









If I was under water I would be all over that low ASIC.







[/quote]

Hi!!!
I have a Gigabyte WF3 OC.. its also 59% ASIC.... but i'm on water and with Rev3 BIOS i did some hours gaming in GRID2, F1 2013 and BF4 using:
1297core / 1700Mem @ 1,356 with LLC







It drops to 1,350

I can go higher for benchs..but for gaming this is what i find to be reliable!
I could go higher with 440W bios.. but.. i think its not worth it... in terms of heat.

I'm getting 1750 point in heaven4, 3000 in Valley and Graph score in Xtreme Firestrike i get 5700.
I have a SR-2 with dual Xeon E-5620








They are old.. but i still get a good result i think


----------



## skupples

I love the sound of crickets

we are waitingor evidence of the other 5but all we keep getting is crickets


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I replied to your PM, some people with 90%+ ASIC have had worse clocks and some with low ASICs have had higher. It's pretty much debunked honestly, there was a thread comparing clocks to ASIC a little while ago.


Good to know. Rep'ed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Lol @ this thread being 1337 pages long. Also I'm joining the club as soon as my new Zotac 780 gets here.


Well I see only 268 pages. You can change the post number shown in each page. Usually they change it to 50 or 100 post per page. Each one of course according to their preference.

As its being said its easier to follow the thread and conversations with 50 or 100 ppp.


----------



## Killer344

skyn3t?



How is that case fan above the GPU and next to the CPU attached to? I'm baffled, I can't not see any wire coming out of it either


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Skyn3t that pc in your pics , how much did it cost to build ? It's unreal !! I think I am gonna have to go custom loop


got for it, once wet you never go back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Is there anyone that could give me a walk through on flashing my cards with EZflash,i know im messing up somewhere along the line and leaving something out....Cnt seem to get it to work....


JR you are make this more difficult for you buddy.

you only need to type a single process number to be executed. the "#" is for reference only . you don't need to type #1 i0 -4 -5 -6, it has been coded to input a single number.

like I said before you just need to type *1* click enter and wait. a windows will pop up execute the process and close. than *2* wait, *5* and wait *6* wait till it finish close the Ez3flash and reboot.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Is there anyone that could give me a walk through on flashing my cards with EZflash,i know im messing up somewhere along the line and leaving something out....Cnt seem to get it to work....


to make this very simple you should you use the Ez3Flash tool provided in OccamRazor's sig, & the OP of both owner's club thread...

if in EZ3FLASH:

You want to disable EEprom, Then override GPU ID mismatch, then run "normal flash" If you are on SLi, you want to drop down to the 5, 6, 7, & 8 option of individual card flash & run the first two. (with out the # sign)

The tool has been made as an extremely user friendly interface that manipulates NVflash in the back ground.


----------



## Yonner

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> skyn3t?
> 
> 
> 
> How is that case fan above the GPU and next to the CPU attached to? I'm baffled, I can't not see any wire coming out of it either


That is an awesome colour mix , think I gonna sell my board and get red coloured theme with black !!!


----------



## skupples

I will be publishing a thread in the rumor's portion of the forum to help squash the rumors running a muck about this supposed fried 780Ti. Let me repeat my self, as it's already showing up in other places that it's a dead 7970... *WE have NO way to A CONFIRM THIS. We only know that it is a REF TAHITI PCB*

We as a community need to do our best to get the news out about how utterly false this story is. It's being published on EVERY single tech journalism page & forum as gospel. WE MUST do what we can as a legit gpu community to show that these rumors are false. Please PM me if you were one of the people who helped me gather evidence last night, so i can get as much accurate information into this thread as possible.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> skyn3t?
> 
> How is that case fan above the GPU and next to the CPU attached to? I'm baffled, I can't not see any wire coming out of it either


It's wireless.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> to make this very simple you should you use the Ez3Flash tool provided in OccamRazor's sig, & the OP of both owner's club thread...
> 
> if in EZ3FLASH:
> 
> You want to disable EEprom, Then override GPU ID mismatch, then run "normal flash" If you are on SLi, you want to drop down to the 5, 6, 7, & 8 option of individual card flash & run the first two. (with out the # sign)
> 
> The tool has been made as an extremely user friendly interface that manipulates NVflash in the back ground.


I just used the normal flash option without disabling the EEPROM just fine.. is that OK?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Skyn3t that pc in your pics , how much did it cost to build ? It's unreal !! I think I am gonna have to go custom loop


a lot $$









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> skyn3t?
> 
> 
> 
> How is that case fan above the GPU and next to the CPU attached to? I'm baffled, I can't not see any wire coming out of it either


I used the old fashioned spit slap on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> It's wireless.


This









I have the *how to* in my build log, I got too lazy after the 780 thread to take the final pic from my RiG.
go check it out. link is in my SIG.

all the pictures is with th z68 mobo, but I do have the new Asus Maximus VI Formula so it does need new pics.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> got for it, once wet you never go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR you are make this more difficult for you buddy.
> 
> you only need to type a single process number to be executed. the "#" is for reference only . you don't need to type #1 i0 -4 -5 -6, it has been coded to input a single number.
> 
> like I said before you just need to type *1* click enter and wait. a windows will pop up execute the process and close. than *2* wait, *5* and wait *6* wait till it finish close the Ez3flash and reboot.


I have done all that but the executable window doesnt pop up at all,thats why i think i missed something....Also what is this related to....''Easy flash - In other to use this tool you must rename the rom to "X.rom'' is that in reference to the vbios also....?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have done all that but the executable window doesnt pop up at all,thats why i think i missed something....Also what is this related to....''Easy flash - In other to use this tool you must rename the rom to "X.rom'' is that in reference to the vbios also....?


hang tight , let me finish one thing here and i will flash it for ya. remotly


----------



## Yonner

You have made me wanna go water now skyn3t , I want the water blocks like yours , I want a decent setup for my system , I have the cm690 ii case , is it the same size as the case you use ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> You have made me wanna go water now skyn3t , I want the water blocks like yours , I want a decent setup for my system , I have the cm690 ii case , is it the same size as the case you use ?


let's keep this here [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues. Part II


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 76.7% is good ASIC for AIR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general consensus here is that Higher ASIC= Better OC on AIR and lower ASIC better OC under water.
> As I said above: Higher ASIC= Better OC on AIR and lower ASIC better OC under water. And 81% on a 780? Nice!
> 
> If you can return the 60% ASIC one and get another one with no extra charges or atleast $20-30(restocking? shipping?) go for it.
> 
> You will probably get one with more than 60% ASIC as thats a low ASIC.
> I will assume you are in the EU. For US just change my prices with the US ones. Not by converting them but using newegg prices or whichever place prices you buy from.
> 
> One ref Ti here in the EU is 600euros now. 2 custom 780 are 850euros now. I would say ref 780Ti OC vs custom 780 OC the Ti will be around 10% faster.
> 
> So if you buy a 600euro Ti now and next year the price drops to 450euros you would pay a total 1050euros in the end.
> 
> So its either enjoy 2 custom 780's for a year and have tons of fun with that much horse power and maybe couple SLi quirks(maybe)
> or enjoy a much less powerful(vs 780 SLi) card for a year until you get that second Ti which in the you wont even get it because Maxwell will be out.
> 
> This is just quick math and NOT in any way accurate. Just saying.
> 
> By the above to me is quite clear. I would take 2 780's any day over a single 780Ti. A lot more FPS and horsepower = a LOT more fun!
> 
> And as I said Maxwell is coming and possibly it will render the 780/780Ti not that much of a choice. I could be wrong. Noone knows for sure.
> 
> So I vote 780 SLi.
> I would go with 2 Classy's tbh. They have proven their performance.
> 
> The Lighting cooler afaik is far superior but the lottery on the memory chips(elpida which go just 6600Mhz?) is a downer for me.
> 
> Vote: 2 Classys!
> I really don't wanna make you feel bad, but damn thats low ASIC for AIR. But under water I bet it will hit 1500Mhz!
> 
> Maybe you can trader it with a water cooled one from a member here. Maybe someone with a WC one with high ASIC can exchange with your low ASIC if you don't plan to go under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was under water I would be all over that low ASIC.


So you're actually saying it's BETTER with low Asic for water?


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> let's keep thi here [Case Mod] BHD Corsair 800D Upgrade/Mod Continues. Part II


Will do bud , just started reading it now I'm shocked at how much work you have put into it !! You are very skilled I give you that and the out come speaks for itself







I would never sell that rig ! To much time put into it I would own it for ever haha


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *The Lighting cooler afaik is far superior* but the lottery on the memory chips(elpida which go just 6600Mhz?) is a downer for me.
> 
> Vote: 2 Classys!


Thanks a lot!!!, in this case I´m going for two lightnings... 

Sorry for the joke...now, my arguments:

Lightnings vs Classified (cost to me equal).

Lightning: ++ Love PCB and Desing, ++ Better Cooler , +++++ from amazon (principal decision) --- Elpida Memory? , I have informed that last units has built in Hynix / Samsung
Classified: +++ Hynix / Samsung , +++ EVGA support, --- For me the PCB is with minus power than lightning, -- Cooler Vs Lightning

So...Am I Right?, Do you Think that I have given a good argument for choose lightnings vs classified?.

Thanks a lot!!!, regards.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> So you're actually saying it's BETTER with low Asic for water?


Well that what I see many water cooled owners say for the ASIC.

I will let those who own WC 780's answer that from their own experience.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

@ skyn3t....Thanks for you time and awesome work,love you man (no-****)







, but seriously tho you are one awesome person and again thanks for you time and patience....


----------



## Yonner

You sorted now reaper


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> So you're actually saying it's BETTER with low Asic for water?


My 73 asic card clocked better on air and water then my current 61 asic does now. Probably opposite on sub ambient temps though like dice or ln2


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> You sorted now reaper


Yeah....skyn3t sorted me out,he did it remotely for me....


----------



## Yonner

Glad you sorted it







, bed time for me , chow 4 now lads !


----------



## Koniakki

Any Inno3D iChill GTX 780 3GB GDDR5 Hérculez Ultra X3 owners? I found a good deal on one and I really wanna hear some thoughts.

Until someone replies, I'm off too read again its reviews.


----------



## MunneY

Anyone in here have any tips on evga rmas


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!, in this case I´m going for two lightnings...
> 
> Sorry for the joke...now, my arguments:
> 
> Lightnings vs Classified (cost to me equal).
> 
> Lightning: ++ Love PCB and Desing, ++ Better Cooler , +++++ from amazon (principal decision) --- Elpida Memory? , I have informed that last units has built in Hynix / Samsung
> Classified: +++ Hynix / Samsung , +++ EVGA support, --- For me the PCB is with minus power than lightning, -- Cooler Vs Lightning
> 
> So...Am I Right?, Do you Think that I have given a good argument for choose lightnings vs classified?.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!, regards.


The memory on the lightnings is the tough part, the newer ones are using Hynix, but there isn't really a way to know if the ones you are ordering are new stock or old stock (with Elpida).
Memory clock isn't a deal breaker most of the time, but the way Valley benchmark loves that memory clock it's a noticeable difference there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Anyone in here have any tips on evga rmas


Evga is about as painless as it gets. Open a ticket for RMA, explain the issue & they will guide you right through it.


----------



## ScottyP

I hope to be getting a 2nd 780 soonish. Would my ax860 be enough for an OC'd 4770k and oc'd 780 sli?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> @ skyn3t....Thanks for you time and awesome work,love you man (no-****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but seriously tho you are one awesome person and again thanks for you time and patience....


you good to go bud, post some score now


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> fire?? TI mmm http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-sale-allegedly-suspended-china-design-flaw-gpu-death/


here you go, I made this thread for people like you...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441831/nvidia-facts-and-fallacies-of-the-fried-taiwanese-780ti-rive/0_50#post_21172365


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I hope to be getting a 2nd 780 soonish. Would my ax860 be enough for an OC'd 4770k and oc'd 780 sli?


B4 today i was running sli with just my ax860 with mild overclocks when benching other wise i would keep them stock because i only game on a 1080p monitor....Now that skyn3t has flashed his bios and my card i'm going to see how much i can push my ax860 without it pushing back....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you good to go bud, post some score now


Will definitely be doing this,going to see if i can improve my unigine score,how much more will i be able to get with the 1.212v,before i could do 1215 core and 500 mem on both cards....


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Any Inno3D iChill GTX 780 3GB GDDR5 Hérculez Ultra X3 owners? I found a good deal on one and I really wanna hear some thoughts.
> 
> Until someone replies, I'm too read again its reviews.


I do not own one and hoping to have soon... but I own the iChill GTX 770 version. Superb cooling and quiet performance. Voltage can be unlocked using Zawarudo's mod! Also, i don't think the BIOS can be modified since there is no news yet from Skyn3t...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> I just used the normal flash option without disabling the EEPROM just fine.. is that OK?


It means it was already disabled! it is done only once! you don´t need to do it for subsequent flashes!


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It means it was already disabled! it is done only once! you don´t need to do it for subsequent flashes!


So how do you enable it again and why would you? If there is a reason at all?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It means it was already disabled! it is done only once! you don´t need to do it for subsequent flashes!


Yeah, but I've never disabled it before.. Just flashed right out of the box.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> So how do you enable it again and why would you? If there is a reason at all?


The flash BIOS protection feature is a software toggle that controls write access to the BIOS. When it is enabled, the BIOS code is write-protected and cannot be changed. This protects it from any attempt to modify it, including BIOS updates and virus attacks!
So, you dont need to! dont worry!


----------



## NateST

In regards to the ASIC comments earlier http://www.overclock.net/t/1423655/gtx-780-asic-quality/30 that shows some insight direct to the ASIC values and some clocks. Some higher ASICs got better clock some lower clocks got higher than clocks than better ASICS, it's just a crap shoot from what I can tell. Perhaps higher ASICs mean you generally will get a higher OC but sometimes not? Can't really tell though.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I do not own one and hoping to have soon... but I own the iChill GTX 770 version. Superb cooling and quiet performance. Voltage can be unlocked using Zawarudo's mod! Also, i don't think the BIOS can be modified since there is no news yet from Skyn3t...


I had my eye on it for a while now for its cooling capacity alone. That cooler is praised in everything I have read about it.

I found some reviews/info on and they look very promising. And those LOOKS! I know I wont be staring it all day but that card looks soooo goooood!

Reviews/info:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/geforce-gtx-780-evga-gigabyte-inno3d.html This is vs GB 780 OC WF3 and EVGA 780 ACX SC

http://www.neoseeker.com/resourcelink.html?rid=232865 This is vs ASUS 780 DC2 and EVGA 780 ACX SC

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/inno3d_ichill_gtx_780_herculez_x3_ultra_review.htm

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4460/inno3d-ichill-geforce-gtx-780-review-almost-a-titan!

http://www.octeam.fr/forum/index.php?topic=4298.0

I think I'm sold. I will order one probably tonight or tomorrow UNLESS any owners here convice my that is not a good buy.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The flash BIOS protection feature is a software toggle that controls write access to the BIOS. When it is enabled, the BIOS code is write-protected and cannot be changed. This protects it from any attempt to modify it, including BIOS updates and virus attacks!
> So, you dont need to! dont worry!


Thx man!









But there is no harm in activating the eeprom again?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> In regards to the ASIC comments earlier http://www.overclock.net/t/1423655/gtx-780-asic-quality/30 that shows some insight direct to the ASIC values and some clocks. Some higher ASICs got better clock some lower clocks got higher than clocks than better ASICS, it's just a crap shoot from what I can tell. Perhaps higher ASICs mean you generally will get a higher OC but sometimes not? Can't really tell though.


The only sure thing about ASIC is that the higher values mean the chip has less power leak, thus need less volts to achieve the same clocks as a lower ASIC that will require more voltage!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> In regards to the ASIC comments earlier http://www.overclock.net/t/1423655/gtx-780-asic-quality/30 that shows some insight direct to the ASIC values and some clocks. Some higher ASICs got better clock some lower clocks got higher than clocks than better ASICS, it's just a crap shoot from what I can tell. Perhaps higher ASICs mean you generally will get a higher OC but sometimes not? Can't really tell though.


This what I said on my previous post about it.

Its not guaranteed but its more likely to get a better clocker on AIR with higher ASIC. But you said it means nothing and its already debunked.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only sure thing about ASIC is that the higher values mean the chip has less power leak, thus need less volts to achieve the same clocks as a lower ASIC that will require more voltage!


*+1* This.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> This what I said on my previous post about it.
> 
> Its not guaranteed but its more likely to get a better *clocker on AIR with higher ASIC*. But you said it means nothing and its already debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+1* This.


Yes! Deductional logic! higher ASIC » lower leakage »higher clocks due to better power usage » less voltage needed » less heat produced! Simple really!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Thx man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no harm in activating the eeprom again?


No, of course not!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Trying to figure out AB volts,if i move the slider it gets me another 100,how much more volts would that be on top of my 1.212 or just sliding it all the way just gives me 1.212 ....Hope i'm making sense here....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Trying to figure out AB volts,if i move the slider it gets me another 100,how much more volts would that be on top of my 1.212 or just sliding it all the way just gives me 1.212 ....Hope i'm making sense here....


Without volt mod the max is 1,212v with an unlocked bios and the AB or whatever voltage control enabled program used slider to the max!
With the volt mod you type in the desired voltage unto 1,3v, with the Zawarudo´s tool increases that threshold to 1,5v!


----------



## Penryn

So I flashed these rev 3 bios to my reference 780 and the voltage wont go past 1.162... suggestions?


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Without volt mod the max is 1,212v with an unlocked bios and the AB or whatever voltage control enabled program used slider to the max!
> With the volt mod you type in the desired voltage unto 1,3v, with the Zawarudo´s tool increases that threshold to 1,5v!


Hey Bud,
Do you also recommend max 1.212v for air? Cause I'm only reaching 1219 Mhz on core on my cards... It's ok I guess, but just wondering, pondering and evaluating


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only sure thing about ASIC is that the higher values mean the chip has less power leak, thus need less volts to achieve the same clocks as a lower ASIC that will require more voltage!


Not true, if you actually go look I've seen lower ASICs clock quite well, someone had a classified with a 85+ ASIC and couldn't hit over 1241 so... nothing is for sure. I would say in general higher ASIC typically means higher clocks, but it's not for sure.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So I flashed these rev 3 bios to my reference 780 and the voltage wont go past 1.162... suggestions?


If the load is not enough the voltage wont go past 1,16/1,18v, put the voltage slider to the max ( AB or precisionX ) and fire up crysis 3 or farcry 3 or some heavy duty stuff, valley isnt worth it as clocks down and voltages as well!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Hey Bud,
> Do you also recommend max 1.212v for air? Cause I'm only reaching 1219 Mhz on core on my cards... It's ok I guess, but just wondering, pondering and evaluating


I leave you here a quote from one of my posts:

"Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!

Please guys PLAY SAFE!

ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!"


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So I flashed these rev 3 bios to my reference 780 and the voltage wont go past 1.162... suggestions?


Did you restart the pc and what program are you using to monitor voltage MSI AB or Evga precision....? Edit...just realize ED was on the case....


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If the load is not enough the voltage wont go past 1,16/1,18v, put the voltage slider to the max ( AB or precisionX ) and fire up crysis 3 or farcry 3 or some heavy duty stuff, valley isnt worth it as clocks down and voltages as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I leave you here a quote from one of my posts:
> 
> "Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!
> 
> Please guys PLAY SAFE!
> 
> ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
> Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!"


Like how i'm on water whats the max voltage i should run at ?.


----------



## Captivate

Any word on increased power draw? I'm with a 3930k at 4.8ghz and three 780s on a 1250W PSU. I feel like I'm at the limit already (Furmark pulls 1400W from the wall and crashes shortly after). Of course, Furmark is stupid and extremely unrepresentative of gaming/benchmarks. Actually, I'd like a game that really stresses both the CPU and GPUs. I want some proper real world usage stress testing that isn't benchmarking or furmark.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If the load is not enough the voltage wont go past 1,16/1,18v, put the voltage slider to the max ( AB or precisionX ) and fire up crysis 3 or farcry 3 or some heavy duty stuff, valley isnt worth it as clocks down and voltages as well!


I'll try it with metro but the problem I am having is that even at 1137mhz the driver crashes. That's why I am wondering if there's some other issue. I would think that the card not having enough power would warrant the increase. At 1084mhz 1.162v is fine.


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> text
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!
> 
> Please guys PLAY SAFE!
> 
> ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
> Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!"


Geezus

My temps reached 90 earlier today









75 max temp you say, really that low?? Then it must be like impossible to run games for hours with more than like halv of max oc voltage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Not true, if you actually go look I've seen lower ASICs clock quite well, someone had a classified with a 85+ ASIC and couldn't hit over 1241 so... nothing is for sure. I would say in general higher ASIC typically means higher clocks, but it's not for sure.


I didnt say lower ASIC do not clock well, i said:
*"higher values mean the chip has less power leak, thus need less volts to achieve the same clocks as a lower ASIC that will require more voltage"*
Meaning 2 cards with different ASIC have at stock clocks (on load) different voltages and of course at higher clocks will need different voltages!
My 69% ASIC Titans need at stock clocks 1,16v, but will go at [email protected],4v!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Like how i'm on water whats the max voltage i should run at ?.


With EK blocks i go all the way to 1,4v sometimes, but normally on demanding games i set for [email protected],33v!
Its up to you how comfortable you get with the voltages, just mind the temperatures!


----------



## Penryn

Yea, even in metro at 1150mhz, 99% usage, 1.162 max voltage reported on AB with the slider at max. Going to try precision now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Any word on increased power draw? I'm with a 3930k at 4.8ghz and three 780s on a 1250W PSU. I feel like I'm at the limit already (Furmark pulls 1400W from the wall and crashes shortly after). Of course, Furmark is stupid and extremely unrepresentative of gaming/benchmarks. Actually, I'd like a game that really stresses both the CPU and GPUs. I want some proper real world usage stress testing that isn't benchmarking or furmark.


Well, CODGHOSTS, windows 8.1 [email protected],[email protected],30v + Titan [email protected]@1,33v, i get out of the wall 990W, when i get home i can give you more gaming data!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I'll try it with metro but the problem I am having is that even at 1137mhz the driver crashes. That's why I am wondering if there's some other issue. I would think that the card not having enough power would warrant the increase. At 1084mhz 1.162v is fine.


Well, increase voltage always works! but if the bios sets the clocks at 1137mhz and you have crashes it means your card(s) are not stable at stock voltage with those clocks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Geezus
> 
> My temps reached 90 earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 max temp you say, really that low?? Then it must be like impossible to run games for hours with more than like halv of max oc voltage?


Its dangerous, it is a risk! Think WET! "Once you go wet you never get back" my Brother Sky is always saying this!







the 75C is MY recommendation, by all means think what your optimal temp is!










About power, here is a small exercise i made:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, even in metro at 1150mhz, 99% usage, 1.162 max voltage reported on AB with the slider at max. Going to try precision now.


Can you post a screenshot of GPUz? i need to see the bios you flashed!


----------



## Captivate

Yeah I have 3 stock 780s that I would like to clock some. I wish benchmarks were useful stress testing tools. I can clock them nicely at ~1215mhz but as soon as I load a game boom they crash. Very annoying.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of GPUz? i need to see the bios you flashed!


Ok so the weird thing is Precision shows 1.212 and I havent played long enough to see if the driver will crash yet... in the meantime here's the GPU-Z


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So I flashed these rev 3 bios to my reference 780 and the voltage wont go past 1.162... suggestions?




[/quote]

I may got this conversation in the middle but have you check those settings?

You only see the 1.212v when you up the voltage control. other than that vBios will behave as any stock bios but of course with all added features.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With EK blocks i go all the way to 1,4v sometimes, but normally on demanding games i set for [email protected],33v!
> Its up to you how comfortable you get with the voltages, just mind the temperatures!


I'm using the xspc titan/780 blocks how well will these hold to to the vram temps when pushed....Also with my bios now flashed i was able to run valley at 1228core/600mem will try to push more with the AB hack/mod when i get the chance....


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I didnt say lower ASIC do not clock well, i said:
> *"higher values mean the chip has less power leak, thus need less volts to achieve the same clocks as a lower ASIC that will require more voltage"*
> Meaning 2 cards with different ASIC have at stock clocks (on load) different voltages and of course at higher clocks will need different voltages!
> My 69% ASIC Titans need at stock clocks 1,16v, but will go at [email protected],4v!


I'm not saying they won't clock well either, what I'm saying is that some lower ASIC values have clocked higher at the same voltage than a higher ASIC value card.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


I may got this conversation in the middle but have you check those settings?

You only see the 1.212v when you up the voltage control. other than that vBios will behave as any stock bios but of course with all added features.








[/QUOTE]

Yea the voltage in precision is maxed at 1.212 now but afterburner shows a consistent 1.162 no matter what I do. I guess I can live with using precision if that's the only way it will work.

While gaming the voltage monitor locks in at 1.212 and I even got clocks to 1174 so I guess it's not all bad. 1202 though is a driver crash. Now to work on memory.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I'm using the xspc titan/780 blocks how well will these hold to to the vram temps when pushed....Also with my bios now flashed i was able to run valley at 1228core/600mem will try to push more with the AB hack/mod when i get the chance....


the xspc titan/780 block is one of the best

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/09/08/xspc-razor/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Ok so the weird thing is Precision shows 1.212 and I havent played long enough to see if the driver will crash yet... in the meantime here's the GPU-Z


The bios is what i expected! With Precision when you set the max voltage, do you see the voltage in the monitor? is it set to 1,212v during gaming?
If so there is something wrong with the AB installation! Close AB, go to AB folder and delete the profiles folder, restart AB and go to settings and reenable the "allow voltage control" and " allow voltage monitoring" boxes! retry gaming to see if its corrected! Did you reinstall the drivers after the Flash?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the xspc titan/780 block is one of the best
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/09/08/xspc-razor/


Thx szeged,will push abit more then,but not too much as i'm just on a AX 860....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thx szeged,will push abit more then,but not too much as i'm just on a *AX 860*....


Skupples uses one of those just for the system!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Skupples uses one of those just for the system!


What's he running in his system....


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The bios is what i expected! With Precision when you set the max voltage, do you see the voltage in the monitor? is it set to 1,212v during gaming?
> If so there is something wrong with the AB installation! Close AB, go to AB folder and delete the profiles folder, restart AB and go to settings and reenable the "allow voltage control" and " allow voltage monitoring" boxes! retry gaming to see if its corrected! Did you reinstall the drivers after the Flash?


Yea, did a clean reinstall after the flash so it must just be AB since Precision is working. No biggie. Precision seems to manage it fine so no need to do extra work. Might mess with it later if I really feel like I miss AB lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What's he running in his system....


3 of these...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 3 of these...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ohhh yeah i remember his build having 3 titans....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Ohhh yeah i remember his build having 3 titans....


Yeah! He´s a heavy duty guy!


----------



## Koniakki

Guys do you think that the new B1 revision Gigabyte 780 WF3 is worth the 50euro premium over a Palit 780 Jetstream(rev A1)?


----------



## lilchronic

ok so i need to put the stock bios back on this card for RMA but when i got the card it already had skyn3ts bios on it

on the back of my card the bios version is 80.10.37.00.05 i cant find a evga sc acx bios to math it so i can put it back on.
anyone?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok so i need to put the stock bios back on this card for RMA but when i got the card it already had skyn3ts bios on it
> 
> on the back of my card the bios version is 80.10.37.00.05 i cant find a evga sc acx bios to math it so i can put it back on.
> anyone?


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Bios database. Pick the one that suits your needs.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> Bios database. Pick the one that suits your needs.


none of those match the bios that's written on the the back of my 780
80.10.37.00.05


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok so i need to put the stock bios back on this card for RMA but when i got the card it already had skyn3ts bios on it
> 
> on the back of my card the bios version is 80.10.37.00.05 i cant find a evga sc acx bios to math it so i can put it back on.
> anyone?


just flash this one here
this is 80.10.37.00.80 but you fine.

EVGA.GTX780.80.10.37.00.80-SC-ACX.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

thanks sky


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thanks sky


Yea, it'll just look like you updated to another official bios.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, it'll just look like you updated to another official bios.


yeah i hope they dont mind


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, it'll just look like you updated to another official bios.


just did









I want the GTX 690 now I posted there last night , but got no answer yet.

I will going update all the 780 bios it does need some love . instead 340 to 392w I will make it a bit more juicee..still thinking how much I could increase. but definitely default PT will go down to 300w and max will be around something something


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the GTX 690 now I posted there last night , but got no answer yet.
> 
> I will going update all the 780 bios it does need some love . instead 340 to 392w I will make it a bit more juicee..still thinking how much I could increase. but definitely default PT will go down to 300w and max will be around something something


Super EXCITED!!! Just scored a great deal on a GB 780 WF3! It was too good to pass! Lets hope its a good clocker.

Will you show some love for my new card buddy?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Here is a quick question, would an older psu ( 750w 4x20A 12v ) cause instability of the gtx 780 ? The card im talking about was just fine in my PC with a seasonic X850, but in the other pc it just shuts down when you start a game or something, im quessing its the psu and 20A aint enough for the 780 ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Here is a quick question, would an older psu ( 750w 4x20A 12v ) cause instability of the gtx 780 ? The card im talking about was just fine in my PC with a seasonic X850, but in the other pc it just shuts down when you start a game or something, im quessing its the psu and 20A aint enough for the 780 ?


yes, because the minimum recommended is 42a x 12v


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Here is a quick question, would an older psu ( 750w 4x20A 12v ) cause instability of the gtx 780 ? The card im talking about was just fine in my PC with a seasonic X850, but in the other pc it just shuts down when you start a game or something, im quessing its the psu and 20A aint enough for the 780 ?


Can you tell us the exact PSU model?


----------



## elcono

Afternoon

Just wondering if anyone has experienced a similar issue. Was running 4-5 runs of heaven gradually upping volts and clock speed (on Version 80.10.3A.00.80 skyn3t-3a-sc-rev3-941)

Eventually ended up with a score of 3247 valley 1.300volts, core +330 mem +450 peak (plus LLC mod) peak power 94 boost 1267

But for the life of me I can no longer bench at 1.3 or even 1.26 volts anymore after coming back a hour later? system locks for 10 seconds and GPU drops to 324Mhz

I have tried 3-4 different bios's previously and this one is absolute gold

Any ideas guys????? I truly appreciate any help and kudos to all of sky's hard work (couldn't push above +90 before on the core or memory)


----------



## latprod

evenin'!
Question for you knowmuchos in here!
When running benchmark software such as Heaven, how do people even know if their score is good when there are so many settings in Heaven?
Resolution, AA, Tesselation and so on.
Do you run it on a specific template so you can compare, or how does this work?
I have no idea what to make of my scores...
I just run everything on default as it is when installed for the first time, at 2560 x 1440.
Can anyone let me in on this well kept secret?


----------



## starmanwarz

I am waiting for my 780 Classified to replace my 560ti and I was wondering, what is the correct way to install drivers? I already have the latest drivers installed, should I uninstall/remove card/install 780/install drivers?


----------



## iARDAs

starmanwarz just plug and play your gpu


----------



## starmanwarz

Awesome, thanks


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> Afternoon
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experienced a similar issue. Was running 4-5 runs of heaven gradually upping volts and clock speed (on Version 80.10.3A.00.80 skyn3t-3a-sc-rev3-941)
> 
> Eventually ended up with a score of 3247 valley 1.300volts, core +330 mem +450 peak (plus LLC mod) peak power 94 boost 1267
> 
> But for the life of me I can no longer bench at 1.3 or even 1.26 volts anymore after coming back a hour later? system locks for 10 seconds and GPU drops to 324Mhz
> 
> I have tried 3-4 different bios's previously and this one is absolute gold
> 
> Any ideas guys????? I truly appreciate any help and kudos to all of sky's hard work (couldn't push above +90 before on the core or memory)


Sounds like it overheated honestly. I know the temps you set was 94c but that's for the graphics processor sounds like your vram got to hot and throttled let it cool down for a bit and hopefully it works and didn't fry some of the memory chips.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> Afternoon
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experienced a similar issue. Was running 4-5 runs of heaven gradually upping volts and clock speed (on Version 80.10.3A.00.80 skyn3t-3a-sc-rev3-941)
> 
> Eventually ended up with a score of 3247 valley 1.300volts, core +330 mem +450 peak (plus LLC mod) peak power 94 boost 1267
> 
> But for the life of me I can no longer bench at 1.3 or even 1.26 volts anymore after coming back a hour later? system locks for 10 seconds and GPU drops to 324Mhz
> 
> I have tried 3-4 different bios's previously and this one is absolute gold
> 
> Any ideas guys????? I truly appreciate any help and kudos to all of sky's hard work (couldn't push above +90 before on the core or memory)


You can try different drivers, (go back to previous WHQL not driver branch 331) 327.23 or 320.49!
But i thing you had an unstable OC thats why you cant reproduce the same settings again, but could be drivers too, it happened to me once, i ran [email protected]@1,28v and 7000mhz mem, which were stable in games, started having reboots and no [email protected] volts i could bench outside of stock! it was a driver issue!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Sounds like it overheated honestly. I know the temps you set was 94c but that's for the graphics processor sounds like your vram got to hot and throttled let it cool down for a bit and hopefully it works and didn't fry some of the memory chips.


If you take a closer look at his valley screenshot you see his max card temperature is 48C! So i believe he´s on water!
And you cant burn your cards memory chips, you simply have no way to increase memory voltage on your card, so memory heat is coming from its own "work" and by induction from the core, it does get hot even burn your finger but not enough to kill it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> evenin'!
> Question for you knowmuchos in here!
> When running benchmark software such as Heaven, how do people even know if their score is good when there are so many settings in Heaven?
> Resolution, AA, Tesselation and so on.
> Do you run it on a specific template so you can compare, or how does this work?
> I have no idea what to make of my scores...
> I just run everything on default as it is when installed for the first time, at 2560 x 1440.
> Can anyone let me in on this well kept secret?


extreme HD setting! 1080p or 1440p!


----------



## Seid Dark

I disabled LLC on my 780, that alone has increased my core overclock from 1200 to 1241MHz







Seems to be BF4 stable, played few hours with new clocks. I'm still using reference cooling, with 70-85% fan speed, keeps core below 80C.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I disabled LLC on my 780, that alone has increased my core overclock from 1200 to 1241MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be BF4 stable, played few hours with new clocks. I'm still using reference cooling, with 70-85% fan speed, keeps core below 80C.


As long you dont go over 1,24v with LLC disabled and watch your temps youll be fine!


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As long you dont go over 1,24v with LLC disabled and watch your temps youll be fine!


I didn't unlock the voltage, just using 1.21v + LLC disabled. I'm pretty sure reference cooling cannot handle any more voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I didn't unlock the voltage, just using 1.21v + LLC disabled. I'm pretty sure reference cooling cannot handle any more voltage.


1.212v + (LLC disable= 0.025v) + 0.006v fluctuation = 1.243v


----------



## Jodiuh

Finally flashed my DC2. I'm sure this post will be unpopular, but here are my results.

-1 FPS less
-5 C hotter
-24 more watts

The FPS can be thrown out as its a Fraps run on BF4s test range map. I tried to run the same route, but who knows.

Sadly, what's not refutable are the increased temps and extra wattage.

Also, power usage in Afterburner is strange as it now maxes @ 76 vs 113.

I am running 32 Mark now to see how it scores.

Seems stable @ 1241 @ 1.15V tho. Nice to have a good clocker for a change!


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally flashed my DC2. I'm sure this post will be unpopular, but here are my results.
> 
> -1 FPS less
> -5 C hotter
> -24 more watts
> 
> The FPS can be thrown out as its a Fraps run on BF4s test range map. I tried to run the same route, but who knows.
> 
> Sadly, what's not refutable are the increased temps and extra wattage.
> 
> Also, power usage in Afterburner is strange as it now maxes @ 76 vs 113.
> 
> I am running 32 Mark now to see how it scores.
> 
> Seems stable @ 1241 @ 1.15V tho. Nice to have a good clocker for a change!


1241MHz stable at 1.15V? Are you serious that's just insane.







That is under stock voltage!


----------



## Jodiuh

And crash. Well, it WAS stable in BF4 for about 30 min, but it stumbled in the Firestrike demo.

Cranked up the fan to 65% to determine if it's heat related. I'll up the volts next.

I had it set to 1241 on stock BIOS and that was Firestrike stable. But it would dip to 1189, so it's not really a fair comparison.

My previous EVGA ACX SC topped out 100 Mhz less on the core and 500 Mhz less on the memory. DC2 has +10 higher ASIC (84.3).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally flashed my DC2. I'm sure this post will be unpopular, but here are my results.
> 
> -1 FPS less
> -5 C hotter
> -24 more watts
> 
> The FPS can be thrown out as its a Fraps run on BF4s test range map. I tried to run the same route, but who knows.
> 
> Sadly, what's not refutable are the increased temps and extra wattage.
> 
> Also, power usage in Afterburner is *strange as it now maxes @ 76 vs 113*.
> 
> I am running 32 Mark now to see how it scores.
> 
> Seems stable @ *1241 @ 1.15V* tho. Nice to have a good clocker for a change!


Different base PT on the bios makes that reading! If you have base 300W will show you more, base 350W will show you less, its a matter of %!









That is very good [email protected] voltages!


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I figured it was something like that.

So I noticed the AB was set @ 83 C max temp. Changed that to 95, increased fan speed to 65%, and passed Firestrike.

Stock BIOS 9600
Skyn3t BIOS 9700

Herrmmm...thats too high to be a coincidence. I don't like the temp/power increases tho.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, I figured it was something like that.
> 
> So I noticed the AB was set @ 83 C max temp. Changed that to 95, increased fan speed to 65%, and passed Firestrike.
> 
> Stock BIOS 9600
> Skyn3t BIOS 9700
> 
> Herrmmm...thats too high to be a coincidence. I don't like the temp/power increases tho.


Also, don't stress test your card in BF4 it's not a good stress test application.
Use metro last light benchmark. That will find instability really fast in only three runs.


----------



## wholeeo

I wish Far Cry 3 had a benchmark. That game will crash your overclock simply looking at it wrong.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, I figured it was something like that.
> 
> So I noticed the AB was set @ 83 C max temp. Changed that to 95, increased fan speed to 65%, and passed Firestrike.
> 
> Stock BIOS 9600
> Skyn3t BIOS 9700
> 
> Herrmmm...thats too high to be a coincidence. I don't like the temp/power increases tho.


Time to get "wet"! Like my Brother Sky sais: "When you get wet, there´s no going back"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I wish Far Cry 3 had a benchmark. That game will crash your overclock *simply looking at it wrong.*


This! ^ ^


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Super EXCITED!!! Just scored a great deal on a GB 780 WF3! It was too good to pass! Lets hope its a good clocker.
> 
> Will you show some love for my new card buddy?


I think I already did or not? If need I will do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.212v + (LLC disable= 0.025v) + 0.006v fluctuation = 1.243v


This, I must have it in the front page. I whish I had the second post like I have it in the To thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Finally flashed my DC2. I'm sure this post will be unpopular, but here are my results.
> 
> -1 FPS less
> -5 C hotter
> -24 more watts
> 
> The FPS can be thrown out as its a Fraps run on BF4s test range map. I tried to run the same route, but who knows.
> 
> Sadly, what's not refutable are the increased temps and extra wattage.
> 
> Also, power usage in Afterburner is strange as it now maxes @ 76 vs 113.
> 
> I am running 32 Mark now to see how it scores.
> 
> Seems stable @ 1241 @ 1.15V tho. Nice to have a good clocker for a change!


What you mean for change it. This is a new GPU revision? Can you share it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *I think I already did or not? If need I will do*.
> This, I must have it in the front page. I whish I had the second post like I have it in the To thread.
> What you mean for change it. This is a new GPU revision? Can you share it.


Yes you did dear Brother!









"Nvidia GTX 780 Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0
Version 80.80.21.00.39
Base core clock 1006.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting








Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W"


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Also, don't stress test your card in BF4 it's not a good stress test application. Use metro last light benchmark. That will find instability really fast in only three runs.


Don't have it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Time to get "wet"! Like my Brother Sky sais: "When you get wet, there´s no going back"


No way dude! $500 for minimal performance gains + major LAN party hassle!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What you mean for change it. This is a new GPU revision? Can you share it.


I don't follow. I have the Asus DC2.

So I flashed back to the stock BIOS, then tried to use the Asus flash utility just to make sure I got the right one on there.

"This patch does not support this card."

So I extracted the BIOS file from the .exe and flashed that. Still though, I cannot get the Asus flash utility to work. Not sure what's wrong, but it's unsettling.

Thankfully, after flashing back to the stock BIOS, I no longer crash in Firestrike w/ auto fan. That was a deal breaker.

I definitely throttle w/ boost on, from 1189 to 1241, but the difference is less than 1% in Firestrike. Oddly, BF4 doesn't throttle and stays @ 1241.

While on the Skyn3t BIOS, I tried everything from voltage bumping to power target maximizing, but I simply cannot get 1300 stable.

Also, I tested BF4 again and got this:










Not sure what was going on w/ my 1st test results, but I tried to stick to a perfect firing/running pattern in the Test Range map. A difference of 1 FPS and 1 C is nothing. Not sure why the min was so low, probably an explosion. There was absolutely ZERO difference in power. The ONLY reason I'm back on the stock BIOS is because Firestrike would crash on auto fan w/ Skyn3t's BIOS.

Although, it's just as unsettling to see that damn wiggly line under Core Clock in AB!


----------



## 316320

3 way 780s for 2 way 780tis?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I would go for 780Ti but thats just me the vanilla 780-s seem so boring now =(


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I would go for 780Ti but thats just me the vanilla 780-s seem so boring now =(


A vanilla 780 at 1.325v is nothing to complain about. There is no point for me to upgrade unit next generation.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> 3 way 780s for 2 way 780tis?


Get a couple of Classified 780s. They are so much fun to play with.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> A vanilla 780 at 1.325v is nothing to complain about. There is no point for me to upgrade unit next generation.


I am not complaining and I love my single 780 does 1300 nicely on air, and im not planning to SLI just if I would have to buy 3x 780-s or 2x 780Ti-s I would choose TI at this time.


----------



## nostra

Hey guys iam about to buy a 780 but i don't know what to choose i want the EVGA 780 ACX SC or ASUS Direct CU2 the asus card is ALOT cheaper in my country. but it seems like the EVGA card is beating the asus card in FPS cus of the SC and still the temprature is lower, but what about noise?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.212v + (LLC disable= 0.025v) + 0.006v fluctuation = 1.243v


I already know that, it's exact reason why I disabled LLC







I don't want to use the unofficial AB tweak for over 1.21v voltage so little extra that disabling LLC gives is enough for me. I don't plan to water cool this card. It's shame that Nvidia cards generally don't have VRM sensors, I'd like to know how hot they are.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I already know that, it's exact reason why I disabled LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to use the unofficial AB tweak for over 1.21v voltage so little extra that disabling LLC gives is enough for me. I don't plan to water cool this card. It's shame that Nvidia cards generally don't have VRM sensors, I'd like to know how hot they are.


Average 20C above core temperature!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey guys is there a way to see gpu volts in afterburner....I know it works with evga but cnt seem to get it to work with after burner OSD....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys is there a way to see gpu volts in afterburner....I know it works with evga but cnt seem to get it to work with after burner OSD....


You have to enable is in settings » monitoring and then in "active hardware monitoring graphs" click on the settings you want to show in AB monitor, now go down to "GPU temperature graph properties" and click on the box "show in on-screen display" for every tick you chose in the "active hardware monitoring graphs"


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> Hey guys iam about to buy a 780 but i don't know what to choose i want the EVGA 780 ACX SC or ASUS Direct CU2 the asus card is ALOT cheaper in my country. but it seems like the EVGA card is beating the asus card in FPS cus of the SC and still the temprature is lower, but what about noise?


Go with the Asus one, it runs cooler and you can overclock it easily by yourself.


----------



## c0ld

I'll ask again did I flash it correctly to the new bios?


----------



## Creator

The flash looks good to me. Just reboot to make sure it's ok (may have to reinstall video drivers if Windows doesn't automatically detect the hardware properly) and enjoy!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> I'll ask again did I flash it correctly to the new bios?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you just did


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Average 20C above core temperature!


780 sc acx cooler
gpu core was @ 80c
back of pcb, vrm's


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780 sc acx cooler
> gpu core was @ 80c
> back of pcb, vrm's


that's interesting. can you move the infrared around the VRM if you can catch more heat?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> that's interesting. can you move the infrared around the VRM if you can catch more heat?


i did that was the max
i have a water block on now and it never goes over 40°c


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i did that was the max
> i have a water block on now and it never goes over 40°c


you mean the VRM never go above 40°c? if yes we going to push it more harder LOL


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780 sc acx cooler
> gpu core was @ 80c
> back of pcb, vrm's


The VRM´s heat output on the back of the card is substantially lower as the VRM´s are in the front of the card!


----------



## lilchronic

@ sky yeah vrm but with the backplate on









i just did it again with the water block and i have my back plate off right now so i think its getting a better reading
GPU core - max 38°c
@ 1753Mhz mem max temp on vrm's with backplate off was 48°c


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you just did


Awesome how would I go on about overclocking? Increase the core clock or the power limit %?

I am new to the whole boost OCing im coming from a GTX 580 Lightning XE.

Im running the same 3d gurus settings on the 780 Lightning review, since I dont know how to OC it step by step.

Power Target 112%
Priority set to temperature
GPU clock +315 MHz
+100mv on the core

Right now core is running at 1293Mhz in BF4 steady.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.212v + (LLC disable= 0.025v) + 0.006v fluctuation = 1.243v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I already know that, it's exact reason why I disabled LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to use the unofficial AB tweak for over 1.21v voltage so little extra that disabling LLC gives is enough for me. I don't plan to water cool this card. It's shame that Nvidia cards generally don't have VRM sensors, I'd like to know how hot they are.


Hmm tbh I never looked it from that point of view!

I mean by not using the AB hack and just using Sky's AMAZING vbios and just disabling the LLC for 1.243v as my friend OccamRazor said above. Done! Thats what I'm doing.

Both you rep'ed.









And for some that "know" that would had saved me a gpu but then again I gained 100euros by sending it back and getting a new one. So I can't really complaing.
I don't believe much in fate but boy, sometimes it really seems that way.

Having a card die on me that shouldn't had died at those clocks/voltage about just before the price drop. What are the chances.









Sooo 1.243V hereeee I come! Lets hope I can squeeze at least 1300/1800 at that voltage and I'm golden until Maxwell.









My old Palit was benching at 1333-1359/[email protected](AB 1.3V+LLC on).

So if my GB 780 WF3 OC proves a good clocker and hits 1300 isnt that like a 780Ti at 1110-1150? If thats about right I'm more than happy.

My best 3DMark FS score was about 12500 gpu [email protected]/1780 and Hilbert's 780TI WF3 sample over Guru3D got 13200 gpu score with about 1241-1281/1987.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to enable is in settings » monitoring and then in "active hardware monitoring graphs" click on the settings you want to show in AB monitor, now go down to "GPU temperature graph properties" and click on the box "show in on-screen display" for every tick you chose in the "active hardware monitoring graphs"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have tried that but the gpu voltage section wont let me tick it in "show in on screen display".....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have tried that but the gpu voltage section wont let me tick it in "show in on screen display".....


Do you have the RTSS installed? The Statistics server that comes with AB?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you have the RTSS installed? The Statistics server that comes with AB?


I do have it installed....I'm not sure what else could be wrong....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> What's he running in his system....


absolutely nothing right now, as i'm waiting on the magical never releasing RIV: Black edition... BUT, i will be using it to power everything BUT the tri-titans... While the tri-titans will run on evga G2 1300w.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys is there a way to see gpu volts in afterburner....I know it works with evga but cnt seem to get it to work with after burner OSD....


if you didn't find it yet, it's in the general tab. You have to "unlock voltage monitoring" from the general tab in the options, then go over to the monitoring tab & find it in the list, then check "show in osd"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I do have it installed....I'm not sure what else could be wrong....


Can you choose another graph besides voltage? or are all of them greyed out?
If so you have to open RTSS and enable OSD!
And did you enable unlock voltage monitoring in settings?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if you didn't find it yet, it's in the general tab. You have to "unlock voltage monitoring" from the general tab in the options, then go over to the monitoring tab & find it in the list, then check "show in osd"


Already did this,this was done as soon as i installed AB....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you choose another graph besides voltage? or are all of them greyed out?
> If so you have to open RTSS and enable OSD!
> And did you enable unlock voltage monitoring in settings?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All the other graphs works fine just the GPU1/GPU2 voltage thing wont let me do it....Think i'm going to uninstall and then try again....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Already did this,this was done as soon as i installed AB....
> All the other graphs works fine just the GPU1/GPU2 voltage thing wont let me do it....Think i'm going to uninstall and then try again....


Remember to erase the folder too!







Or just delete the profiles folder completely and restart AB, you´ll have to redo all the settings again, as eliminating the profiles folder eliminates all settings!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> A vanilla 780 at 1.325v is nothing to complain about. There is no point for me to upgrade unit next generation.


Exactly, GTX 780 at whatever clocks you can get at 1.325v really is nothing to scoff at. And if you're under water perhaps even higher voltages. I'll be sticking with mine until Maxwell.


----------



## aXque

God I'm getting so excited seeing all these amazing overclocks. Can't wait until skyn3ts done with my bios!

I have a new rig as well and I switched out my old TX650 to a RM1000.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Remember to erase the folder too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just delete the profiles folder completely and restart AB, you´ll have to redo all the settings again, as eliminating the profiles folder eliminates all settings!


Did all that just now and still no luck,guess im going to stick with precision x,although i wanted msi AB for for the volts mod....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did all that just now and still no luck,guess im going to stick with precision x,although i wanted msi AB for for the volts mod....


It's a finicky mod @ best. Always takes me three or four tries (after returning the proper code in prompt) to get msi-ab to respond to the copy & paste job. As Ed said, you just gotta keep trying. I have found deleting the entire profile's file seems to help the most.

gl.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did all that just now and still no luck,guess im going to stick with precision x,although i wanted msi AB for for the volts mod....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's a finicky mod @ best. Always takes me three or four tries (after returning the proper code in prompt) to get msi-ab to respond to the copy & paste job. As Ed said, you just gotta keep trying. I have found deleting the entire profile's file seems to help the most.
> 
> gl.


Yap, Skupp is right! dont give up!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did all that just now and still no luck,guess im going to stick with precision x,although i wanted msi AB for for the volts mod....


Wait a minute did you click the "V" on the left of "GPU voltage" ?
If you dont it will be greyed out and wont let you tick the box!


----------



## maxkill

I tested the card with the high ASIC 81% and I managed to get it stable at 1300 Mhz









The other one with 59% ASIC falls at anything over 1219 Mhz.

The heat I talked about earlier, reaching 90, it's probaly too little air flow in to my case. Cause I opened it and put maxvolt again and fan up to 93% or something and temperature stayed around 70 degrees when gaming for half an hour or so.

So.. I have to sell the bad gtx card I guess. Also, SLI for me makes no difference what so ever in bf4. With SLI both gpu works at lower percentage while single gpu works at 98%.
The cpu is at max 80% usage. Wierd. Can you believe it? Talk about bad optimization for bf4...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> I tested the card with the high ASIC 81% and I managed to get it stable at 1300 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one with 59% ASIC falls at anything over 1219 Mhz.
> 
> The heat I talked about earlier, reaching 90, it's probaly too little air flow in to my case. Cause I opened it and put maxvolt again and fan up to 93% or something and temperature stayed around 70 degrees when gaming for half an hour or so.
> 
> So.. I have to sell the bad gtx card I guess. Also, SLI for me makes no difference what so ever in bf4. With SLI both gpu works at lower percentage while single gpu works at 98%.
> The cpu is at max 80% usage. Wierd. Can you believe it? Talk about bad optimization for bf4...


i havent installed it yet in my new windows 8.1 setup, will do it tomorrow and give you a heads up, on windows 7 was a no go, crashed constantly!


----------



## Boatski

Is AA more CPU or GPU intensive? I've OC'd my CPU to 4GHz yet I still see bottlenecking in BF4 and Batman Arkham City with settings cranked. CPU usage hitting >75% while GPU never goes above 80%.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boatski*
> 
> Is AA more CPU or GPU intensive? I've OC'd my CPU to 4GHz yet I still see bottlenecking in BF4 and Batman Arkham City with settings cranked. CPU usage hitting >75% while GPU never goes above 80%.


Sounds like more poor optimization than anything! that CPU @4,0Ghz is enough for a 780, try turning AA down as its very memory consuming and can cause slowdowns and remember your card still has to process physics, in your nvidia panel you have the GPU or the CPU handling physics? turn it to the GPU if the CPU is selected or turn it off in the game options!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> i havent installed it yet in my new windows 8.1 setup, will do it tomorrow and give you a heads up, on windows 7 was a no go, crashed constantly!


I already got win 8.1. Smooth gaming but no difference between sli and single. No vsync, maxvariable etc enabled. Should work but don't =)

Think they will fix it. I mean half server get ejected from server on shanghai when building falls lol. I always manage to stay ingame


----------



## Boatski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sounds like more poor optimization than anything! that CPU @4,0Ghz is enough for a 780, try turning AA down as its very memory consuming and can cause slowdowns and remember your card still has to process physics, in your nvidia panel you have the GPU or the CPU handling physics? turn it to the GPU if the CPU is selected or turn it off in the game options!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


PhysX was set to auto and it was using the GPU. I went ahead and set it to GPU.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Wait a minute did you click the "V" on the left of "GPU voltage" ?
> If you dont it will be greyed out and wont let you tick the box!


even after ticking it,its still greyed out,skyn3t installed the llc and voltage mod for my cards so how will i monitor temps when its not allowing me to see voltage in OSD....Also ED now that i have the voltage hack and llc in place whats the recommended voltage to run at....? EDIT~~~~Got the voltage to now show in AB....


----------



## KarateF22

Well, I found the maximum voltage that the reference 780 will support before OVP or OCP kicks in (could also simply be that the wires/mobo are unable transfer the amount of wattage required). At 1.562-1.575V the card will fairly reliably lock up under load, even at clocks that were usable at lower voltages. I am using the EK block for this, and it got up to 57C _watercooling_. To any overclocking newbies, don't try this with your reference 780 unless you are crazy like me. Just for the record, for other people like me who like to gamble with 500 dollar cards.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Well it seems like my psu cant keep up with the high volts @ 1254 core and 700 mem plus 1244 volts the pc shuts down....Ohhh well i atleast tried....







Now to convince the wife i need a bigger wattage PSU....


----------



## h2spartan

Can one of you watercooled 780 classy owners tell me the width of your card including the waterblock...im going to be getting a 780ti classy and im guessing the width will be about the same but I want make sure I have enough space in the matx case I want to use. Obviously its quite a bit wider than the reference cards because of the custom pcb, thats why im a little concerned.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can one of you watercooled 780 classy owners tell me the width of your card including the waterblock...im going to be getting a 780ti classy and im guessing the width will be about the same but I want make sure I have enough space in the matx case I want to use. Obviously its quite a bit wider than the reference cards because of the custom pcb, thats why im a little concerned.


Card Dimensions 10.5" x 4.376"


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Card Dimensions 10.5" x 4.376"


thats what newegg says also but that cant be accurate considering they have the reference models at 4.38" wide also. Even if it were really that wide, that wouldnt be including the exta width a waterblock would add to it.


----------



## Supranium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Well it seems like my psu cant keep up with the high volts @ 1254 core and 700 mem plus 1244 volts the pc shuts down....Ohhh well i atleast tried....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to convince the wife i need a bigger wattage PSU....


Im using AX760. Maximum 3D stable, what i got from my PSU was 3770K @ 1.54v 5000mhz and 780 @ 1.3v 1350mhz. When i pushed video to 1.325v 1370mhz i got shutdown.
I dont know if it was the card or PSU, but i suspect it was PSU.
Anyway. Im rather happy with that result.

You are using cards in SLI. Its totally OK then









Im hoping to run 1.16v 1200/3600 @ SLI in future without changing my PSU.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Im using AX760. Maximum 3D stable, what i got from my PSU was 3770K @ 1.54v 5000mhz and 780 @ 1.3v 1350mhz. When i pushed video to 1.325v 1370mhz i got shutdown.
> I dont know if it was the card or PSU, but i suspect it was PSU.
> Anyway. Im rather happy with that result.
> 
> You are using cards in SLI. Its totally OK then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping to run 1.16v 1200/3600 @ SLI in future without changing my PSU.


thats a lot of volts for 5ghz hope you got good cooling


----------



## Supranium

Just for bench. My 3700K runs 4500 1.22v daily.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well great..

I bought a second ref. GTX780 secondhand to bin it against my other ref card.

My own card has Samsung RAM and does 1241Mhz core, 1750Mhz VRAM on 1.238v (1.212v on ''Auto'' in AB so it downvolts and LLC mod enabled giving 1.231-1.238v).
The second one is horrible.. Has Elpida's which randomly BSOD at anything over +200 (~1600Mhz) and the core is hopeless as well only pulling 1241Mhz at full blast 1.300v with LLC...

That card is so useless in terms of OC when using a 1.212v BIOS at 1137Mhz I can only do +30Mhz. Higher is crashing straight away so not even 1200 on 1.212v.

Wauw. My first card is so going to stay.. lol.

I flashed the original BIOS back, re-locked write protect and traded it for 2 680 WF3's. We shall see what those can do!


----------



## maxkill

Hey you guys, is there actually some way of seeing if the card has been tampered with if you flash it to original bios send it back?

Cause I think the owner of the story figured out who I was after typing in forum and he says warranty etc is gone


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can try different drivers, (go back to previous WHQL not driver branch 331) 327.23 or 320.49!
> But i thing you had an unstable OC thats why you cant reproduce the same settings again, but could be drivers too, it happened to me once, i ran [email protected]@1,28v and 7000mhz mem, which were stable in games, started having reboots and no [email protected] volts i could bench outside of stock! it was a driver issue!


whammy!!!

you were right on the money

Seems it was a driver issue! more so that out of all the drivers I tried 331.40 beta seems to give the most flexible overhead, went from artefacts at 1267mhz to none at all at 1293mhz . I was previously using the latest WHQL

3141 1.238volts core +270 mem +450 peak 1.225 peak power 75 1202mhz (current WHQL)
3156 1.281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 1215mhz (current WHQL)
3186 1.281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 1228mhz (current WHQL)
3247 1.300volts core +330 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 94 1267mhz (WHQL) + LLC
3280 1.300volts core +360 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 95 1293mhz (latest beta) + LLC

Thanks again, I didn't even think of it being a driver issue. Also on a separate note I swear to god benching in high contrast mode nets an additional 10 onto heaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you take a closer look at his valley screenshot you see his max card temperature is 48C! So i believe he´s on water!
> And you cant burn your cards memory chips, you simply have no way to increase memory voltage on your card, so memory heat is coming from its own "work" and by induction from the core, it does get hot even burn your finger but not enough to kill it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extreme HD setting! 1080p or 1440p!


yep XSPC block. When im done with it, I expect its weight in copper to be worth more than the card

Thanks again for your and sky's help. It would be useful if people could run 5 tests like the above so voltage to clock scaling could be charted out, then the whole ASIC "does it make a difference" can be put to rest (or possibly have some further clarity). mine only checked in at 58% but clocks alright I reckon (albeit it at high voltages)

So.....is there anything left, I have tried pretty much all of the vbios's and tried each vbios with different driver combinations...or do I just break out the dry ice?


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Hey you guys, is there actually some way of seeing if the card has been tampered with if you flash it to original bios send it back?
> 
> Cause I think the owner of the story figured out who I was after typing in forum and he says warranty etc is gone


plenty of people have flashed it back for RMA's etc etc

you are known locally as maxkill?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> even after ticking it,its still greyed out,skyn3t installed the llc and voltage mod for my cards so how will i monitor temps when its not allowing me to see voltage in OSD....Also ED now that i have the voltage hack and llc in place *whats the recommended voltage to run at....?* EDIT~~~~Got the voltage to now show in AB....


well there is no recommended voltage on water, its just a matter of demand, usually i game at stock clocks 1006mhz and occasionally when the game gets demanding i switch to 1150mhz / 7000mhz
For tough nuts to [email protected] 3240 x 1920 i crank up to [email protected],33v, this with SLI mind you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxkill*
> 
> Hey you guys, is there actually some way of seeing if the card has been tampered with if you flash it to original bios send it back?
> 
> Cause I think the owner of the story figured out who I was after typing in forum and he says warranty etc is gone


AFAIK no, there is no way of knowing because the EEprom (Electrically Erasable Programmable Read-Only Memory) where you store your bios its a type of non volatile memory, meaning it can be re-flashed over and over again!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> whammy!!!
> 
> you were right on the money
> 
> Seems it was a driver issue! more so that out of all the drivers I tried 331.40 beta seems to give the most flexible overhead, went from artefacts at 1267mhz to none at all at 1293mhz . I was previously using the latest WHQL
> 
> 3141 1.238volts core +270 mem +450 peak 1.225 peak power 75 1202mhz (current WHQL)
> 3156 1.281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 1215mhz (current WHQL)
> 3186 1.281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 1228mhz (current WHQL)
> 3247 1.300volts core +330 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 94 1267mhz (WHQL) + LLC
> 3280 1.300volts core +360 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 95 1293mhz (latest beta) + LLC
> 
> Thanks again, I didn't even think of it being a driver issue. Also on a separate note I swear to god benching in high contrast mode nets an additional 10 onto heaven
> yep XSPC block. When im done with it, I expect its weight in copper to be worth more than the card
> 
> Thanks again for your and sky's help. It would be useful if people could run 5 tests like the above so voltage to clock scaling could be charted out, then the whole ASIC "does it make a difference" can be put to rest (or possibly have some further clarity). mine only checked in at 58% but clocks alright I reckon (albeit it at high voltages)
> 
> So.....is there anything left, I have tried pretty much all of the vbios's and tried each vbios with different driver combinations...or do I just break out the dry ice?


That´s why we are here, to help!








You did a good job there!


----------



## maxkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> plenty of people have flashed it back for RMA's etc etc
> 
> you are known locally as maxkill?


Lol no. I think I wrote about just buying 2 cards in this forum and that I flashed them and bla bla and also the asic value (maybe even brand and some other details that I also wrote in email to store) so think he figured it out. But goodie then, he has no proof only poor circumstantial evidence









But, if it breaks would feel kind of bad about trying to get warranty on it.. And also, hard to flash it back if it does break. But then again, hard to check the bios of the card if it's broken so either way think you theoretically will be able to get warranty either way then. Thanks.


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone here with a watercooled (preferably hydrocopper) gtx 780 classified?

If you do, can you do me a huge favor for a + rep and measure the width of your card including the widest point on the waterblock? I want to put a ti classy in a matx case but I'm not sure it will fit.

If I had to take a guess based on pictures, it looks around 6" wide with a waterblock installed.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone here with a watercooled (preferably hydrocopper) gtx 780 classified?


Skyn3t used to have some, he's always helpful. I'm sure you'll get a response shortly.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone here with a watercooled (preferably hydrocopper) gtx 780 classified?
> 
> If you do, can you do me a huge favor for a + rep and measure the width of your card including the widest point on the waterblock? I want to put a ti classy in a matx case but I'm not sure it will fit.
> 
> If I had to take a guess based on pictures, it looks around 6" wide with a waterblock installed.


I got an answer form the classy owners thread "6 3/8- or 6" installed"

Should just barely fit. Thank God!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone here with a watercooled (preferably hydrocopper) gtx 780 classified?
> 
> If you do, can you do me a huge favor for a + rep and measure the width of your card including the widest point on the waterblock? I want to put a ti classy in a matx case but I'm not sure it will fit.
> 
> If I had to take a guess based on pictures, it looks around 6" wide with a waterblock installed.


The Classy block size is Card Dimensions 10.5" x *4.376*" + *11/16"* = *5.375"* total with the inlet/outlet link.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I got an answer form the classy owners thread "6 3/8- or 6" installed"
> 
> Should just barely fit. Thank God!


6 3/8 ? that GPU is not 2" wider than a reference 780

. I may be wrong, cuz ir does look 1" off the flow bracket and another 1" for the link


----------



## Seid Dark

Will memory voltage control ever be possible with reference pcb? I guess I have Elpida memory, does only 1650MHz stable.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> whammy!!!
> 
> you were right on the money
> 
> Seems it was a driver issue! more so that out of all the drivers I tried 331.40 beta seems to give the most flexible overhead, went from artefacts at 1267mhz to none at all at 1293mhz . I was previously using the latest WHQL
> 
> 3141 1.238volts core +270 mem +450 peak 1.225 peak power 75 1202mhz (current WHQL)
> 3156 1.281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 1215mhz (current WHQL)
> 3186 1.281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 1228mhz (current WHQL)
> 3247 1.300volts core +330 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 94 1267mhz (WHQL) + LLC
> 3280 1.300volts core +360 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 95 1293mhz (latest beta) + LLC
> 
> Thanks again, I didn't even think of it being a driver issue. Also on a separate note I swear to god benching in high contrast mode nets an additional 10 onto heaven
> yep XSPC block. When im done with it, I expect its weight in copper to be worth more than the card
> 
> Thanks again for your and sky's help. It would be useful if people could run 5 tests like the above so voltage to clock scaling could be charted out, then the whole ASIC "does it make a difference" can be put to rest (or possibly have some further clarity). mine only checked in at 58% but clocks alright I reckon (albeit it at high voltages)
> 
> So.....is there anything left, I have tried pretty much all of the vbios's and tried each vbios with different driver combinations...or do I just break out the dry ice?


Hi mate I was havin same issues you had with your card, I will try the drivers you used to see if it fixes my issue , which 780 do you have ? Is it the acx classified ? If so did ya do a bench on stock clocks on valley ? Glad you sorted your issue


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 6 3/8 ? that GPU is not 2" wider than a reference 780
> 
> . I may be wrong, cuz ir does look 1" off the flow bracket and another 1" for the link


Yeah thats why I thought It would be a couple inches wider being wider than reference and even wider with the block. The classy is one fat card.


----------



## davidelite10

Hello everyone I'm have some serious issues.
I have 2 EVGA GTX 78s w/ ACX cooler OCed in sli.
Sli is enabled however I'm getting terrible FPS in most games.
My cpu is a FX 8230 OCed to 4.4ghz so I doubt that should be a bottleneck.
Also I'm playing at 1080p 60hz with VSYNC off!
(at work so can't post full system specs or anything of those lines however I can remeber most settings I currently have)

Metro LL (maxed out 4xmsaa) 65fps at MOST average 57fps.
BF4 (ultra presets) 64 at MOST average 52fps.
WoW(maxed out on everything) average 48fps.
Crysis 2 (maxed out with high textures) Average 92fps.
Grid 2(maxed out ) Average 64fps.
L4D2(maxed) Average 110fps.

Any idea why these are so low? Especially BF4 and MetroLL? Even in 3D Mark11 On Firestrike Extreme I'm only getting at most 7400 score.


----------



## Yonner

I think it be your drivers mate , my cards started doin bits of stuttering , gonna change my drivers and see if it fixes it


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I think it be your drivers mate , my cards started doin bits of stuttering , gonna change my drivers and see if it fixes it


Should I delete the drivers with a fresh wipe and do a fresh install of the current drivers? I currently have the newest drivers available.


----------



## Yonner

I would try different ones mate and see if it improves


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I would try different ones mate and see if it improves


As in rolling back? I could try that too. Actually for MetroLL with 4xSSAA it seems 60fps is the average since 1 GTX 780 is only getting 34fps average at those settings. BF4 on the otherhand is pissing me off with low FPS.


----------



## Yonner

Some one else said bf4 have issues , apparently driver issues , I put my drivers off my disk and things went better ,


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Some one else said bf4 have issues , apparently driver issues , I put my drivers off my disk and things went better ,


What do you mean you put your drivers off your disk? Did you install them to a non-boot drive?


----------



## Yonner

The disk you got with your card , evga driver disk and software disk ,


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> The disk you got with your card , evga driver disk and software disk ,


You used the stock drivers and got better fps? Hm that's interesting I might have to give that a go.


----------



## Yonner

Yea I used the ones that come with the card , let me know how you get on mate


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Yea I used the ones that come with the card , let me know how you get on mate


I won't be home until about another 3 and a half hours but I'll definitely keep this thread updated with my findings!


----------



## Yonner

Ok then bud , what psu have you got btw ?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Ok then bud , what psu have you got btw ?


Kinwin lazer 850w. If I remember right, it has the glwing white blicks where the actual cables plug in to the modular slots.

EDIT:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121093
This one.


----------



## Yonner

I have just ordered a energy monitor to see what my psu is using , I have an overclocked CPU to 4.8ghz and 2 780 classifieds in sli oc a little bit , running a few fans and my h100i and only got an ax860 corsair psu ?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I have just ordered a energy monitor to see what my psu is using , I have an overclocked CPU to 4.8ghz and 2 780 classifieds in sli oc a little bit , running a few fans and my h100i and only got an ax860 corsair psu ?


You should have enough power with the ax860 w


----------



## Yonner

Soon find out when I'm home tommorrow


----------



## YounGMessiah

So does the LLC fix only apply to people using AB? I was hoping I could still use my PrecisionX


----------



## axiumone

Any way to figure out which memory chips are on my card without taking the heatsink off?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Any way to figure out which memory chips are on my card without taking the heatsink off?


Yeah, try to OC the hell out of it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Will memory voltage control ever be possible with reference pcb? I guess I have Elpida memory, does only 1650MHz stable.


No, the buck controller (voltage) cannot be programmed (accessed) so, no memory voltage control, we tried but "no can do"!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Any way to figure out which memory chips are on my card without taking the heatsink off?


I can't remember who posted it, but just yesterday read that you can hover the mouse pointer over the 'memory type' box in nvidia inspector & it will show the memory manufacturer.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I can't remember who posted it, but just yesterday read that you can hover the mouse pointer over the 'memory type' box in nvidia inspector & it will show the memory manufacturer.


Indeed.


----------



## axiumone

Ahh cool, thanks guys!


----------



## tpi383

Just received my second reference 780 it is revision B with a different bios 80.80.21.00.80. I can not use old bios on it it artifacts is it posable to get it modified like skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi383*
> 
> Just received my second reference 780 it is revision B with a different bios 80.80.21.00.80. I can not use old bios on it it artifacts is it posable to get it modified like skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.


I suggest sending a PM with a BIOS dump to skyn3t.


----------



## tpi383

Ok thank you.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Indeed.


I need to check the BIOS of both of my GTX 780s to verify they have the same one granted I bought them less than a week apart but still it might be on the issues I'm having with low fps.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi383*
> 
> Just received my second reference 780 it is revision B with a different bios 80.80.21.00.80. I can not use old bios on it it artifacts is it posable to get it modified like skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.


My twin frozr iv also came with a new bios. 80.80....

I wonder if all new cards will be having the "new bios".


----------



## tpi383

I read somewhere all revision b will have.Tthey said it was built from the ground up. I flash it on an old card it worked fine but not the other way around.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> My twin frozr iv also came with a new bios. 80.80....
> 
> I wonder if all new cards will be having the "new bios".


I'm getting a replacement card for my DCII tomorrow, wonder what it will be. They also will be like 2 weeks apart, but I hope it's going to be from newer batch on Amazon.


----------



## skyn3t

Is anyone of you a side of *tpi383* are running B1 reference PCB. if yes please open GPU-Z take a screenshot and post here.
the B1 revision should have bios *v*ersion 80.XX.XX.XX.XX : *20830021*


----------



## tpi383

For some reason do not show as revision b.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi383*
> 
> For some reason do not show as revision b.


believed to be a gpuz issue. gpuz needs to be updated.


----------



## aXque

When I hower over memory type I don't get Samsung nor Elpida.
It says SK Hynix inc. They overclock very good on my bios.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> believed to be a gpuz issue. gpuz needs to be updated.


No, this is not a GPU-z issue, there are more people out ther having theri cards with "B1" revision PCBs, the BIOS numbers starts with 80.80.xxxxxxxxx and has always the same number what Skynet posted 20830021 in the brackets, accurately "*(P2083-0021)* and it means only that there is a PCB for "B1" chips, so the card has A1 chip on it but only PCB is the same from GTX780 Ti, which GPU-z identifies as *(P2083-0030)*.
So no mistake in revision version in gpu-z, the Core is really A1, for more, open your card's bios in Kepler bios tweaker and you will see in the "board" box "GK110B board".

I rly hope that its not gonna be a big issue to made a custom bios for this PCB, guess that everything should be solved after OccamRazor's GTX 780 Ti bios solution, the problem in modding power limits/volts/boost should be the same character as on the GTX780 B1 Bioses...


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> No, this is not a GPU-z issue, there are more people out ther having theri cards with "B1" revision PCBs, the BIOS is starting numbers with 80.80.xxxxxxxxx and has always the same number what Skynet posted 20830021 in the brackets, accurately "*(P2083-0021)* and it means only that there is a PCB for "B1" chips, so the card has A1 chip on it but only PCB is the same from GTX780 Ti, which GPU-z identifies as *(P2083-0030)*.


Dunno, there was a guy here with new Galaxy HOF card and his chip obviously had B1 marking on it. GPU-Z still showed A1 though, IIRC.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> No, this is not a GPU-z issue, there are more people out ther having theri cards with "B1" revision PCBs, the BIOS numbers starts with 80.80.xxxxxxxxx and has always the same number what Skynet posted 20830021 in the brackets, accurately "*(P2083-0021)* and it means only that there is a PCB for "B1" chips, so the card has A1 chip on it but only PCB is the same from GTX780 Ti, which GPU-z identifies as *(P2083-0030)*.
> So no mistake in revision version in gpu-z, the Core is really A1, for more, open your card's bios in Kepler bios tweaker and you will see in the "board" box "GK110B board".
> 
> I rly hope that its not gonna be a big issue to made a custom bios for this PCB, guess that everything should be solved after OccamRazor's GTX 780 Ti bios solution, the problem in modding power limits/volts/boost should be the same character as on the GTX780 B1 Bioses...


Oh nvm, I was thinking of the TIs that were registering as A1 in gpuz when all the Tis are suppose to be revision B1.


----------



## Chomuco

oc my ram samsung asus DCII, looks good . . thanks x all!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> believed to be a gpuz issue. gpuz needs to be updated.


I have *t*pi383 bios GPU z is right. this is why I asked to post screenshot









I need more... keep coming where is the galaxy owner ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> No, this is not a GPU-z issue, there are more people out ther having theri cards with "B1" revision PCBs, the BIOS numbers starts with 80.80.xxxxxxxxx and has always the same number what Skynet posted 20830021 in the brackets, accurately "*(P2083-0021)* and it means only that there is a PCB for "B1" chips, so the card has A1 chip on it but only PCB is the same from GTX780 Ti, which GPU-z identifies as *(P2083-0030)*.
> So no mistake in revision version in gpu-z, the Core is really A1, for more, open your card's bios in Kepler bios tweaker and you will see in the "board" box "GK110B board".
> 
> I rly hope that its not gonna be a big issue to made a custom bios for this PCB, guess that everything should be solved after *OccamRazor's GTX 780 Ti bios solution*, the problem in modding power limits/volts/boost should be the same character as on the GTX780 B1 Bioses...


Correction not occamrazor: *THE SKYN3T CREW!*


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Dunno, there was a guy here with new Galaxy HOF card and his chip obviously had B1 marking on it. GPU-Z still showed A1 though, IIRC.


If thats true, then Im wrong, but i think there is a possibility that some cards will have A1 chip + B1 PCB and B1 chips + B1 PCB, but the truth is that more likely there will be B1 chip with laser-cut 576 CUDA cores...
Also TBH idk where gpu-z "revision" info is taken from, my conclusion is based on that every guy with the B1 revision PCB had core revision marked as "A1" + the revision on GTX780 Ti is displayed correctly + the fact that "B1" revision means the 2880 Cores and thats the only known difference between B1 and A1, but there still can be some other optimization to make core working with 2880 SPs, with a lot of waffers with some defective is fully possible to made 2304 core versions for the new manufactured GTX780...

So maybe you are right about the GPU-z issue...

OccamRazor: OK, sry for mystification, *keeping fingers crossed for THE SKYNET CREW!*


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have *t*pi383 bios GPU z is right. this is why I asked to post screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more... keep coming where is the galaxy owner ?


Here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287540-REVIEW-GALAXY-GTX-780-Hall-of-Fame-(HOF)-Performance-Test

Check his chip pics.. states B1 (GK110-300-B1). GPU-Z shots have new BIOS (80.80...).. but still A1 asic rev.


----------



## tpi383

This is what I found.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2513/geforce-gtx-780-rev-2.html


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> believed to be a gpuz issue. gpuz needs to be updated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287540-REVIEW-GALAXY-GTX-780-Hall-of-Fame-(HOF)-Performance-Test
> 
> Check his chip pics.. states B1 (GK110-300-B1). GPU-Z shots have new BIOS (80.80...).. but still A1 asic rev.


I want this part for a close up shot, but unfortunately it's not



Thank you.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I want this part for a close up shot, but unfortunately it's not
> Thank you.


Also it looks like the B1 chip, new PCB and BIOS enable the power balancing feature for GTX 780 (non-Ti) cards too (yet to be confirmed).
Got this info from the established Russian tech site.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I can't remember who posted it, but just yesterday read that you can hover the mouse pointer over the 'memory type' box in nvidia inspector & it will show the memory manufacturer.


Cool, thanks


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Cool, thanks


Guess it's worth putting into the OP.


----------



## skyn3t

On a side note, any Reference B1 bios won't work in first bath GPU, so if you guys thinking in flash it just let it go. this time the latest and last revision for the 780 reference will be *.3A* bios. as far as I know for now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> If thats true, then Im wrong, but i think there is a possibility that some cards will have A1 chip + B1 PCB and B1 chips + B1 PCB, but the truth is that more likely there will be B1 chip with laser-cut 576 CUDA cores...
> Also TBH idk where gpu-z "revision" info is taken from, my conclusion is based on that every guy with the B1 revision PCB had core revision marked as "A1" + the revision on GTX780 Ti is displayed correctly + the fact that "B1" revision means the 2880 Cores and thats the only known difference between B1 and A1, but there still can be some other optimization to make core working with 2880 SPs, with a lot of waffers with some defective is fully possible to made 2304 core versions for the new manufactured GTX780...
> 
> So maybe you are right about the GPU-z issue...
> 
> *OccamRazor: OK, sry for mystification, keeping fingers crossed for THE SKYNET CREW!*


No problem, i´m just one of the crew! Skyn3t´ts the man!








Soon there will be some news on the Ti front!


----------



## skyn3t

Have you guys seem this? look like Galaxy fixed the issue on the B1 version. if they did this GPU will be a winner.
*m*adwolfa just linked it to me









Thread: [REVIEW] GALAXY GTX 780 Hall of Fame (HOF) - Performance Test


----------



## madwolfa

Interesting, my replacement card is now shipped from completely different distribution center (Columbia, SC, not Louisville, KY). And by Fedex (not UPS). I hope that will be a new batch. When I was ordering the original card, they were almost out of stock on Amazon. So I hope the old stock was cleared out already.


----------



## swanga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Have you guys seem this? look like Galaxy fixed the issue on the B1 version. if they did this GPU will be a winner.
> *m*adwolfa just linked it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread: [REVIEW] GALAXY GTX 780 Hall of Fame (HOF) - Performance Test


I read the conclusions of that review and see:

Cons:
- Overclocking ability could be improved
*- Fluctuating core clock during loads*
- No dual BIOS chips
- Takes up 2.5 slots so beware of that if you are going to SLI them on your motherboard, they are huge!

That sounds to me like issues all other HOF owners are having including me. It's weird he didn't state it during the review though. That alone makes me think they didn't fix anything with the PCB...only added the B1 chip.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> On a side note, any Reference B1 bios won't work in first bath GPU, so if you guys thinking in flash it just let it go. this time the latest and last revision for the 780 reference will be *.3A* bios. as far as I know for now.


By "any reference B1 bios won't work in first batch GPU" you mean the GTX 780 Ti reference bios did I get it right? If so, then I understand you have a lot of work with ripping a GTX780 Ti bios for mods.


----------



## elcono

Grab a belkin inline power meter. From the testing i have done they are within a 1.5% margin of the high end equiptment


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> By "any reference B1 bios won't work in first batch GPU" you mean the GTX 780 Ti reference bios did I get it right? If so, then I understand you have a lot of work with ripping a GTX780 Ti bios for mods.


What I mean is this

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2513/geforce-gtx-780-rev-2.html
any 80.80 bios for reference will not work right for the first batch GPU4. I have compared and tested most of the bios out there. Classy and Titan is another word.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What I mean is this
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2513/geforce-gtx-780-rev-2.html
> any 80.80 bios for reference will not work right for the first batch GPU4. I have compared and tested most of the bios out there. Classy and Titan is another word.


Hey my bios came with 80.80 and everything is fine, or am I missing something? You have my bios isn't it 80.80?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey my bios came with 80.80 and everything is fine, or am I missing something? You have my bios isn't it 80.80?


He just said it wouldn't work on older 780s (retrofit).


----------



## tpi383

I have it on my older one right now and working fine. It had bios 80.10.3a.00.82


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi383*
> 
> I have it on my older one right now and working fine. It had bios 80.10.3a.00.82


OC it and let me know , I mean OC not 1150Mhz push it


----------



## tpi383

one thing I noticed with the new card is the clocks fluctuate a lot the older one doesn't at all.


----------



## malmental

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## madwolfa

What is considered a good OC on _stock_ voltage for 780? Mine's stable on ~1202 MHz @ 1.162 V.
Getting the voltage higher doesn't give any sensible benefit (except extra heat and another boost bin). ASIC quality is 79.9%.


----------



## Velathawen

Hi! Glad to join the club! Insanely huge upgrade from 460 SLI.


----------



## Yonner

These are my stock clocks on 780 classifieds , notice the 2nd card boosted more because it runs cooler


----------



## Liamo Luo

Had my GTX 780 twin frozr in for about a week now, a nice upgrade from my sli 570's


----------



## gkolarov

On a reference GTX 780 i am using now skyn3t's vBios rev.3 extreme benching (08/24/2013). It works fine. What is new/different in rev.4? Will it be a problem to flash it on my card as it is from Windforce board ?


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey Guys a week ago i wrote about a problem concerning the iChil Hybrid Card and some people had the problem too! (It is definitely a driver problem as Artic confirmed!!)

So here is the solution:

Buy this:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000VFMVNI/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and connect the cooling power supply to the motherboard and put the Fan to a 100% in MSI AB.

Now you can use Speed Fan to control both Fans and the Pump! Afterburner even reads the fan speed right! I can go from ca. 500 RPM (35%) to ca. 2000RPM (100%).

I tested with Crysis 3 (The first level with the rain) and got 70C at 1306 MHz and 1.3 Volts! A 6C drop from before. (Although i don't know







)

Here a screenshot:


----------



## Makro16

I need some help. I have now 2x MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming OC and Id like to put some custom bios on them but cant find those. Where to find??







Thanks


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makro16*
> 
> I need some help. I have now 2x MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming OC and Id like to put some custom bios on them but cant find those. Where to find??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


They're on the first page of this thread.

That aside - which bios is everyone using now?

I used the TI bios from way back until recently when i just flashed back to stock.

Now I'm playing with the LLC hack and I was wondering what was best for that? The extreme bios?

Reference MSI card is what I have - 80.10.36.00.01 original bios.


----------



## Makro16

Okey, which one is right one for those msi twin frozr gpu?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi383*
> 
> one thing I noticed with the new card is the clocks fluctuate a lot the older one doesn't at all.


This is why I told everyone that the new bios *80.80*.XX.XX.XX : *20830021* is not compatible with the old GPU batch








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> These are my stock clocks on 780 classifieds , notice the 2nd card boosted more because it runs cooler


Yonner, to take a clear screen shot of you screen is very easy, just hold the *PRTSC* aka "Print Screen " for 2 to 3 seconds, open Windows "*P*aint", on top left corner click "*P*ast" watch the magic , use the "*C*rop" tool to cut only the image you want to show. once you move the "*C*rop" dotted box around you just go back to top menu and hit "*C*rop" again. and voila.
Click "*F*ile" save as choose "*P*NG *p*icture " high quality image to post on forum .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makro16*
> 
> Okey, which one is right one for those msi twin frozr gpu?


I have done the bios already, but never released it . because of unfinished feedback. so as much I like to give all the GPU support I like to keep it safe with 0% of bug.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have done the bios already, but never released it . because of unfinished feedback. so as much I like to give all the GPU support I like to keep it safe with 0% of bug.


How do you check all the different bios versions?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> How do you check all the different bios versions?


if you read below on all my vBios description or the readme.txt file in the zip file you will know. to check your currently version is using GPU-Z


----------



## Heuristic

Huh, I just got my 780 HOF recently, and it already shipped with the 80.80 bios! Specifically it's reading as: *80.80.21.00.46*. Interestingly, GPU-Z is showing my chip revision as A1.

Is this the newest BIOS for the HOF? And could my clocks be fluctuating because this bios isn't meant for the A1 chip?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heuristic*
> 
> Huh, I just got my 780 HOF recently, and it already shipped with the 80.80 bios! Specifically it's reading as: *80.80.21.00.46*. Interestingly, GPU-Z is showing my chip revision as A1.
> 
> Is this the newest BIOS for the HOF?


Yeah, and I'm pretty sure you got the B1 rev chip too. GPU-Z is showing it wrong.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> Hey guys iam about to buy a 780 but i don't know what to choose i want the EVGA 780 ACX SC or ASUS Direct CU2 the asus card is ALOT cheaper in my country. but it seems like the EVGA card is beating the asus card in FPS cus of the SC and still the temprature is lower, but what about noise?


I've had them both. The Asus is quieter, but at least mine runs hotter. My Asus does clock higher however. Also, it didn't crash out of the box like the ACX. Oh, and it's prettier. A LOT prettier.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you read below on all my vBios description or the readme.txt file in the zip file you will know. to check your currently version is using GPU-Z


I didn't mean it like that. I know how to check my bios. I meant how do you test all the "bioses" you modify. So there aren't bugs.

You can't possibly have all the cards?


----------



## gkolarov

Is bios rev.4 from the first page compatible with reference boards or this bios is only for gigabyte windforce?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I didn't mean it like that. I know how to check my bios. I meant how do you test all the "bioses" you modify. So there aren't bugs.
> 
> You can't possibly have all the cards?


No, but I have all the community








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> Is bios rev.4 from the first page compatible with reference boards or this bios is only for gigabyte windforce?


It only work with the new PCB revision and recommended for Gigabyte windforce only.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No, but I have all the community


And we are very proud of that...


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What I mean is this
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2513/geforce-gtx-780-rev-2.html
> any 80.80 bios for reference will not work right for the first batch GPU4. I have compared and tested most of the bios out there. Classy and Titan is another word.


So - you meant that the people should't flash any Classy or Titan or Gigabyte GTX780 WF rev2 bios on their reference/MSI Gaming cards with 80.80. bios with *(P2023-0021)* - thats why you need the GPU-z screenshots? Becuase Classy and gigabyte Bios also starts with "80.80.xx.xx.xx" but it's not the clear reference rev.2 version?


----------



## Imprezzion

So, does this mean every WF3 780 has voltage adjustment?

I don't know how many PCB revisions they had and I really want a WF3 because it's so beautiful and cools so quietly but I don't wanna loose my voltage control since my current 780 ref is quite decent at 1241Mhz 1.238v (1.212v ''Auto'' w/ LLC=0) and has Samsung VRAM that does +500 easily 24/7.

Now, I have a second GTX780 which is also reference but has Elpida and a very bad core that barely does 1202Mhz at 1.24 ish volts so I plan to sell both as my PSU won't do SLI and get 1 WF3 back. But I wanna know whether all WF3's are unlocked..


----------



## PsyenceFiction

@Imprezzion didn't you have also MSI GTX780 Gaming? What happened with that?


----------



## Galaxy

So far we're still 100% positive on the feedback for the new BIOS. It shouldn't be long before the download is available officially at our site, but I don't want you guys to have to wait another moment so I've decided to go rogue and share the temporary download link I sent privately to certain customers earlier:

http://www.adrive.com/public/uPePj5/update%20bios_4844T.rar

If anyone's still having issues with their 780 HOFs, please try this update. If you do, I'd also appreciate your letting me know how it works for you by sending me a pm with your feedback.

Thanks guys!


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> So far we're still 100% positive on the feedback for the new BIOS. It shouldn't be long before the download is available officially at our site, but I don't want you guys to have to wait another moment so I've decided to go rogue and share the temporary download link I sent privately to certain customers earlier:
> 
> http://www.adrive.com/public/uPePj5/update%20bios_4844T.rar
> 
> If anyone's still having issues with their 780 HOFs, please try this update. If you do, I'd also appreciate your letting me know how it works for you by sending me a pm with your feedback.
> 
> Thanks guys!


So, assuming this fixes everything, what exactly was the problem? A bit of openness would go a long way here, most of the people here are fairly tech savvy and would appreciate a technical explanation of what exactly was occurring that resulted in cooked cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> *So - you meant that the people should't flash any Classy or Titan or Gigabyte GTX780 WF rev2 bios on their reference/MSI Gaming cards with 80.80*. bios with *(P2023-0021)* - thats why you need the GPU-z screenshots? Becuase Classy and gigabyte Bios also starts with "80.80.xx.xx.xx" but it's not the clear reference rev.2 version?


No, I never said that. read my post again. I said the first batch of reference 780 should not flash to 80.80 bios, Classy and Titan is another world .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> So far we're still 100% positive on the feedback for the new BIOS. It shouldn't be long before the download is available officially at our site, but I don't want you guys to have to wait another moment so I've decided to go rogue and share the temporary download link I sent privately to certain customers earlier:
> 
> http://www.adrive.com/public/uPePj5/update%20bios_4844T.rar
> 
> If anyone's still having issues with their 780 HOFs, please try this update. If you do, I'd also appreciate your letting me know how it works for you by sending me a pm with your feedback.
> 
> Thanks guys!


There we go HOF Owner's you guys got a new bios update









Thank you for sharing the new revision with us.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> @Imprezzion didn't you have also MSI GTX780 Gaming? What happened with that?


It had Elpida and was acting very unstable with the reference BIOS flashed to it.

Was a good clocker though, 1306 stable with about 1.25v.

Got a good offer on it and sold it again.

My reference 780 is still the best card I got but that's not worth much anymore due to all the things I did to it. BIOS flashes, lapped heatsink, modded GEFORCE GTX LED, cut the mid section out of the I/O bracket to allow for better airflow..

All this resulted in epic low temps but most people will not like to buy the card now as in Holland the general public is very afraid of overclocking and modding so it won't sell very easy..

That's why I really want to know whether every revision WF3 is unlocked to at least 1.212v and preferably 1.3 and LLC=0 working so i can get the same ~1.238v load my ref has.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It had Elpida and was acting very unstable with the reference BIOS flashed to it.
> 
> Was a good clocker though, 1306 stable with about 1.25v.
> 
> Got a good offer on it and sold it again.
> 
> My reference 780 is still the best card I got but that's not worth much anymore due to all the things I did to it. BIOS flashes, lapped heatsink, modded GEFORCE GTX LED, cut the mid section out of the I/O bracket to allow for better airflow..
> 
> All this resulted in epic low temps but most people will not like to buy the card now as in Holland the general public is very afraid of overclocking and modding so it won't sell very easy..
> 
> That's why I really want to know whether every revision WF3 is unlocked to at least 1.212v and preferably 1.3 and LLC=0 working so i can get the same ~1.238v load my ref has.


I can always guaranty 1.212v for any brand, but above that only with programmable volt chip controller.
For exe: Asus DCII is crimped to 1.212v, only hard mod can make the DCII go above it.


----------



## skyn3t

New Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0 vBios rev 4 released front page updated.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0
> Version 80.80.21.00.39
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> *O*nly Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios. The New revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios is not fully compatible with any
> *F*irst batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with.
> *V*ersion 80.10.*36*.xx.xx
> *V*ersion 80.10.*37*.xx.xx
> *V*ersion 80.10.*3A*.xx.xx
> 
> More new revision is coming.
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No, I never said that. read my post again. I said the first batch of reference 780 should not flash to 80.80 bios, Classy and Titan is another world .










ok, so one more try...sry maybe Im just not able to understand it in the righ context - so the 80.80. bios you are talking about is your newest rev.4 vBios made from WF3 bios? And you are warning that this bios is not working right with the rev.1 reference GTX780 but also it works with classy and titan? Believe me I read your post many times again if I would fully understand it I wouldn't ask...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It had Elpida and was acting very unstable with the reference BIOS flashed to it.
> 
> Was a good clocker though, 1306 stable with about 1.25v.
> 
> Got a good offer on it and sold it again.
> 
> My reference 780 is still the best card I got but that's not worth much anymore due to all the things I did to it. BIOS flashes, lapped heatsink, modded GEFORCE GTX LED, cut the mid section out of the I/O bracket to allow for better airflow..
> 
> All this resulted in epic low temps but most people will not like to buy the card now as in Holland the general public is very afraid of overclocking and modding so it won't sell very easy..
> 
> That's why I really want to know whether every revision WF3 is unlocked to at least 1.212v and preferably 1.3 and LLC=0 working so i can get the same ~1.238v load my ref has.


I thought you wrote many pages back that the unstability was causing your Asrocko motherboard.
Anyway it seems that latest MSI GTX780 Gaming batch has Hynix mem and GK110B board/B1 chip...

//@skyn3t one more question : The new rev4 gigabyte bios is only for Gigabyte's Windforce rev.2 ? I do know that flashing with device ID mismatch/subsystem mismatch is possible if the cards are same design (reference) but different vendors but what I dont know if the "first batch reference design GTX780" is meant as GIGABYTE windforce with reference PCB (rev.1) or EVERY reference GTX780 no matter what vendor it is ?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I can always guaranty 1.212v for any brand, but above that only with programmable volt chip controller.
> For exe: Asus DCII is crimped to 1.212v, only hard mod can make the DCII go above it.


I found something interesting, (maybe). Apart from that my bios is 80.80 it says that my board is GK110B and P2083.
What does this mean?

Also if you don't have anyone to test the msi gaming I can, as far as I can tell I can always use the intel GPU to flash back to my original vbios, right?


----------



## skyn3t

*F*or all *HOF* Owner's

Galaxy rep, has posted here today early in this morning a new bios update for Galaxy HOF GPU, but according to my studies







,
The Fist GPU Batch that come out with the follow revision

Version *80.10.36.xx.xx*
Version *80.10.37.xx.xx*
Version *80.10.3A.xx.xx*

*A*re not compatible with the New Galaxy HOF shipped with *80.80.xx.xx.xx* bios be aware of that before you flash. It may cause a very unstable system, freezing and lookup will occur.

*A*s I stated todau here #post 13631

Classy, Titan is another world when come to a new bios revision I will keep it update as much as I can. front page has the same info here.

*P*S: Front page of my thread is like Jornal News you need to check for the News everyday I will report there.

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> So far we're still 100% positive on the feedback for the new BIOS. It shouldn't be long before the download is available officially at our site, but I don't want you guys to have to wait another moment so I've decided to go rogue and share the temporary download link I sent privately to certain customers earlier:
> 
> http://www.adrive.com/public/uPePj5/update%20bios_4844T.rar
> 
> If anyone's still having issues with their 780 HOFs, please try this update. If you do, I'd also appreciate your letting me know how it works for you by sending me a pm with your feedback.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> The new 4844T.rar file contains
> Version 80.10.3A.00.6B Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110 Board - 20830020
> 
> The new HOF Bath is
> Version 80.80.21.00.46 Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110*B* Board- 208300*21*
Click to expand...


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I found something interesting, (maybe). Apart from that my bios is 80.80 it says that my board is GK110B and P2083.
> What does this mean?


That means you also have a newer PCB and ASIC (rev B1) .


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I can always guaranty 1.212v for any brand, but above that only with programmable volt chip controller.
> For exe: Asus DCII is crimped to 1.212v, only hard mod can make the DCII go above it.


Yeah well it seems there's 2 revisions of WF3, 1.0 and 2.0.
Do both revs use a programmable controller? Do you happen to know this?
If only one of the 2 revs has a programmable controller i'll just ask my mate at a store where i'm going to buy it to pick out that specific ref is he has it in stock as it SHOULD be on the sticker on the box which rev it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so one more try...sry maybe Im just not able to understand it in the righ context - so the 80.80. bios you are talking about is your newest rev.4 vBios made from WF3 bios? And you are warning that this bios is not working right with the rev.1 reference GTX780 but also it works with classy and titan? Believe me I read your post many times again if I would fully understand it I wouldn't ask...
> I thought you wrote many pages back that the unstability was causing your Asrocko motherboard.
> Anyway it seems that latest MSI GTX780 Gaming batch has Hynix mem and GK110B board/B1 chip...


Well, mine didn't have that chip as it was a review sample and was in terms of age older then any production model. Had the old chip.
Also Elpida. Which was the problem It wouldn't give artifacts, performance wouldn't drop either. It would just randomly BSOD and crash the driver with ANY overclock on VRAM.'
Also, BIOS would randomly ''forget'' to apply voltage in 3D mode after going back to 2d voltages so it would crash out as well.

Add to that the less-then-impressive noise / cooling performance of the card compared to a WF3/DCII and it was a go for the sale.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I found something interesting, (maybe). Apart from that my bios is 80.80 it says that my board is GK110B and P2083.
> What does this mean?
> 
> Also if you don't have anyone to test the msi gaming I can, as far as I can tell I can always use the intel GPU to flash back to my original vbios, right?


YES, if you tested it that would be very nice from you. Sure that if you have 80.80. bios on your MSI gaming card that means you must have GK110B board (and also because GPU-z most likely read the "revision" badly, you also would find out that your chip is B1 revision, if you would remove the cooler).

You can always flash it back - if your card is not compatible with this bios you also may see your screen on but with artifacts on system startup/bios/windows...in that case you dont even need to turn on your IGPU, if no singnal from display output then you need your IGPU...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah well it seems there's 2 revisions of WF3, 1.0 and 2.0.
> Do both revs use a programmable controller? Do you happen to know this?
> If only one of the 2 revs has a programmable controller i'll just ask my mate at a store where i'm going to buy it to pick out that specific ref is he has it in stock as it SHOULD be on the sticker on the box which rev it is.
> Well, mine didn't have that chip as it was a review sample and was in terms of age older then any production model. Had the old chip.
> Also Elpida. Which was the problem It wouldn't give artifacts, performance wouldn't drop either. It would just randomly BSOD and crash the driver with ANY overclock on VRAM.'
> Also, BIOS would randomly ''forget'' to apply voltage in 3D mode after going back to 2d voltages so it would crash out as well.
> 
> Add to that the less-then-impressive noise / cooling performance of the card compared to a WF3/DCII and it was a go for the sale.


very easy way to check it before google the chip controller.

Navigate to C\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner " I assume is there or where you have it installed"
Just do one click in the AB directory hold "*S*HIFT" right click and select "open command window here" command prompt will popup.
type "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" whitout quote if it return "*41*" you can unlock 1.3v or
"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" whitout quote if it return "*41*" you can unlock 1.3v

if not you are crimped to 1.212v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> YES, if you tested it that would be very nice from you. Sure that if you have 80.80. bios on your MSI gaming card that means you must have GK110B board (and also because GPU-z most likely read the "revision" badly, you also would find out that your chip is B1 revision, if you would remove the cooler).
> 
> You can always flash it back - if your card is not compatible with this bios you also may see your screen on but with artifacts on system startup/bios/windows...in that case you dont even need to turn on your IGPU, if no singnal from display output then you need your IGPU...


PsyenceFiction , Please you are giving wrong info, you don't need to remove the cooler in other to know it, GPU-Z will tell you by

The new 4844T.rar file contains
*Bios Version 80.10.3A.00.6B* Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110 Board - *20830020*

The new HOF Bath is
*Bios Version 80.80.21.00.46* Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110B Board- *20830021*

today you just put up words where it never existed. get the right info before you post and make sure it is right.

don't get me wrong but spreading wrong info only cause problems.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> These are my stock clocks on 780 classifieds , notice the 2nd card boosted more because it runs cooler


Can you post the ASICs on your cards? I think the stock boost has less to do with temps and more to do with the ASIC score. I've played with maybe a dozen 780s and the higher the ASIC the higher the boost at stock regardless of temps for the same card type.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> New Gigabyte Windforce X3 rev 2.0 vBios rev 4 released front page updated.


Hi,

I got a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 3GB OC Windforce rev2.0 but the bios version on it is: 80.10.3A.00.32 , do you know why it is like this? i bought the card 1 week ago.
I tryed the rev 4 of vBios but evertime i tryed to benchmark it, the clock went back to stock 1006Mhz.
So i went back to the orginal bios from the backup file.
Should i use the: Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2 insteed? Even that i have a rev 2.0 card?

Thanks,


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 3GB OC Windforce rev2.0 but the bios version on it is: 80.10.3A.00.32 , do you know why it is like this? i bought the card 1 week ago.
> I tryed the rev 4 of vBios but evertime i tryed to benchmark it, the clock went back to stock 1006Mhz.
> So i went back to the orginal bios from the backup file.
> Should i use the: Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT+VOLT-BD.rev2 insteed? Even that i have a rev 2.0 card?
> 
> Thanks,


Did you read the info there? if not read again. I just posted it a few post back.
I will add your post there just for proof.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Did you read the info there? if not read again. I just posted it a few post back.
> I will add your post there just for proof.


oo sorry missed that post, i will try the vBios rev 2







.

Thanks,

Edit: Checked my box and it said rev 2.0.
So it most be 2 diffrent Gigabyte 780 Rev 2.0 cards out there? some that ship with the old bios 80.10.x.x.x and some that ship with the new bios 80.80.x.x.x


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> oo sorry missed that post, i will try the vBios rev 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Edit: Checked my box and it said rev 2.0.
> So it most be 2 diffrent *Gigabyte 780 Rev 2.0* cards out there? some that ship with the old bios 80.10.x.x.x and some that ship with the new bios 80.80.x.x.x


I will add this to the rev 3 section today. for the first batch GPU.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will add this to the rev 3 section today. for the first batch GPU.


Nice, just wanted to inform that







.
So not more ppl try to flash there bios and think rev4 will work with there Gigabyte GTX 780 rev 2.0 with bios 80.10.x.x.x
So rev 3 will work later? or still go with vBios rev2 for Gigabyte GTX 780 with bios 80.10.x.x.x?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Nice, just wanted to inform that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So not more ppl try to flash there bios and think rev4 will work with there Gigabyte GTX 780 rev 2.0 with bios 80.10.x.x.x
> So rev 3 will work later? or still go with vBios rev2 for Gigabyte GTX 780 with bios 80.10.x.x.x?


yes.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> PsyenceFiction , Please you are giving wrong info, you don't need to remove the cooler in other to know it, GPU-Z will tell you by
> 
> The new 4844T.rar file contains
> *Bios Version 80.10.3A.00.6B* Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110 Board - *20830020*
> 
> The new HOF Bath is
> *Bios Version 80.80.21.00.46* Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110B Board- *20830021*
> 
> today you just put up words where it never existed. get the right info before you post and make sure it is right.
> 
> don't get me wrong but spreading wrong info only cause problems.


Okok....i dont want to give any wrong info, sry guys - but this information and also only assurence if it is correct - is taken from here... you should know that Im just only refering to the post few pages back by *madwolfa* where I was saying that GPU-z does not read the Core revision correctly... so

for maximum clarity to avoid any wrong info:
I differ between 2 cases.

1) The card is GK110B Board- 20830021 with bios version 80.80.xx.xx.xx BUT the core revision remains A1 - i consider this as unlikely, but what we mean by "B1" revision is the *core GK110, not the board* but if im not mistaken - for B1 core revision is also made updated PCB design = marked as GK110B board? So in summary case 1) = GK110B board + A1 revision core - is this nonsense? ok...then just correct me... i thought it is, becausese a few pages back GPU-z information about A1 revision chip when board is GK110B was taken as a GPU-z issue + as madwolfa notified that there really was a man with GTX780 [email protected] board with GPU-z telling him that his chip is A1 revision but after cooler removing and cleaning up the chip the sign was *GK110-300-B1* just please, look at this link

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287540-REVIEW-GALAXY-GTX-780-Hall-of-Fame-(HOF and see the pic with Core uncovered and then what GPU-Z says...version of GPU-z 0.7.3 and it says "revision A1"...

2) The Card is GK110B Board- 20830021 and also the Core is B1 revision + the GPU-z will keep telling you that your core is A1, but just like the guy on xtremesystems - naked card says clearly the core has GK110-300-*B1* sign on it, so that means that it is 100% B1 revision core.
- In this case, there nothing else to say and thats what i was trying to talk about, becuase GPU-z will tell you A1 revision so the only way how to convince ourselves that there is really B1 revision chip on the board is only after removing the cooler... *so tell me, how the GPU-z will tell the correct core revision?* you are telling me that the number - *20830020* means straight away the core is A1 and *20230021* means B1 core? AFAIK this only means the PCB version, do you understand me? How can I know that the card really isn't GK110B board but GPU core on it is A1...
Bios Version 80.10.3A.00.6B Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110 *Board* -> -> *board =/= core*

thats it...take this as a way how to assure what is wrong info and what is right....so im just trying to get the right info because nowhere else i didnt find an answer to this.
Thx for understanding and feedback.


----------



## Yonner

ok lads , I took one of my 780,s back today and they give me a new one , this is my gpu 1 and I just noticed the bios is different on my new card which I have not put in my pc yet , the new card bios is 80.10.3a.00.82 , should I flash both bios so they are the same? also in pic is my card with +100 on the core and +250 on mem and power target upto 110% any advice on what to push these clocks upto is appreciated









and thanks for the Prt screen trick Skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok lads , I took one of my 780,s back today and they give me a new one , this is my gpu 1 and I just noticed the bios is different on my new card which I have not put in my pc yet , the new card bios is 80.10.3a.00.82 , should I flash both bios so they are the same? also in pic is my card with +100 on the core and +250 on mem and power target upto 110% any advice on what to push these clocks upto is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks for the Prt screen trick Skyn3t


Not a problem
You will have a better support here, as the front page has the Classified vBios too. so be free.
*[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Okok....i dont want to give any wrong info, sry guys - but this information and also only assurence if it is correct - is taken from here... you should know that Im just only refering to the post few pages back by *madwolfa* where I was saying that GPU-z does not read the Core revision correctly... so
> 
> for maximum clarity to avoid any wrong info:
> I differ between 2 cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The card is GK110B Board- 20830021 with bios version 80.80.xx.xx.xx BUT the core revision remains A1 - i consider this as unlikely, but what we mean by "B1" revision is the *core GK110, not the board* but if im not mistaken - for B1 core revision is also made updated PCB design = marked as GK110B board? So in summary case 1) = GK110B board + A1 revision core - is this nonsense? ok...then just correct me... i thought it is, becausese a few pages back GPU-z information about A1 revision chip when board is GK110B was taken as a GPU-z issue + as madwolfa notified that there really was a man with GTX780 [email protected] board with GPU-z telling him that his chip is A1 revision but after cooler removing and cleaning up the chip the sign was *GK110-300-B1* just please, look at this link
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287540-REVIEW-GALAXY-GTX-780-Hall-of-Fame-(HOF and see the pic with Core uncovered and then what GPU-Z says...version of GPU-z 0.7.3 and it says "revision A1"...
> 
> 2) The Card is GK110B Board- 20830021 and also the Core is B1 revision + the GPU-z will keep telling you that your core is A1, but just like the guy on xtremesystems - naked card says clearly the core has GK110-300-*B1* sign on it, so that means that it is 100% B1 revision core.
> - In this case, there nothing else to say and thats what i was trying to talk about, becuase GPU-z will tell you A1 revision so the only way how to convince ourselves that there is really B1 revision chip on the board is only after removing the cooler... *so tell me, how the GPU-z will tell the correct core revision?* you are telling me that the number - *20830020* means straight away the core is A1 and *20230021* means B1 core? AFAIK this only means the PCB version, do you understand me? How can I know that the card really isn't GK110B board but GPU core on it is A1...
> Bios Version 80.10.3A.00.6B Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp GK110 *Board* -> -> *board =/= core*
> 
> 
> thats it...take this as a way how to assure what is wrong info and what is right....so im just trying to get the right info because nowhere else i didnt find an answer to this.
> Thx for understanding and feedback.


If you want proof of I'm telling you get the new revision bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx and flash into your own first batch GPU and go bench , post results I would love to see it.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> thats it...take this as a way how to assure what is wrong info and what is right....so im just trying to get the right info because nowhere else i didnt find an answer to this.
> Thx for understanding and feedback.


1) GPU-Z is always showing revision A1. That's an error in GPU-Z and shouldn't be looked at.

2) If you have GK110B and -0021 BIOS - 99% you also have B1 rev chip. I don't believe anyone would put an A1 chip into B1 PCB.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> 1) GPU-Z is always showing revision A1. That's an error in GPU-Z and shouldn't be looked at.
> 
> 2) If you have GK110B and -0021 BIOS - 99% you also have B1 rev chip. I don't believe anyone would put an A1 chip into B1 PCB.


This , It will never happen.
only if is Homemade it


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> So does the LLC fix only apply to people using AB? I was hoping I could still use my PrecisionX


Asking again since my reply got buried..


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Asking again since my reply got buried..


The LLC fix can be done without using AB at all, there is a small program somewhere that enables the LLC fix on all available GPUs for you...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Asking again since my reply got buried..


PX won't work with voltmod.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you want proof of I'm telling you get the new revision bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx and flash into your own first batch GPU and go bench , post results I would love to see it.


I do not dispute your assertion that 80.80. bios is not working correctly with first batch GPU although if some information about what is happening with MSI reference card (80.10...) with that new bios would be useful for you maybe I could test it when I get to the card, im not at the PC with GTX780 atm.

But back to the point, the whole question of my super-long post was only about if there is a chance that some GTX780 card could have GK110B board but A1 revision chip soldered on it...
Ofcourse I get what you said that 20230021 means B1 chip (20230020 means A1 chip) but that wasnt what was the question about...

@madwolfa yes that's what was on my mind

So thanks for making it clear = 99% chance there is B1 revision chip on GK110B board, if other (1%) means its homemade soldered


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> But back to the point, the whole question of my super-long post was only about if there is a chance that some GTX780 card could have GK110B board but A1 revision chip soldered on it...


I highly doubt it. What's the point? I'm almost sure Nvidia would ban such efforts... even if that was the case.


----------



## MUSAB

2st - step
Nvflash --protectoff
"This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"

3st - step
Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
"This will save the stock bios or vbios"

4st - step
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
"This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"

what am i doing wrong i cant flash at all


----------



## Krazee

Getting my step up EVGA card on Tuesday, so much to read by then..


----------



## MUSAB

Open the Admin Command Prompt
Type: chdir C:/nvflash
Type: nvflash gk110.rom --overridesub -6
Press "Y" to begin the flash process.

here,s another way i was told doesnt work


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> Open the Admin Command Prompt
> Type: chdir C:/nvflash
> Type: nvflash gk110.rom --overridesub -6
> Press "Y" to begin the flash process.
> 
> here,s another way i was told doesnt work


More info would help.. like screenshots, etc..


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> I highly doubt it. What's the point? I'm almost sure Nvidia would ban such efforts... even if that was the case.


Yes, but understand, for me it wasn't so clear...if you haven't some closer info about how GPU's/cards are made you can never know if this is 50/50% or as you say 99%, you are just questioning yourself - "what's keeping them from soldering the old A1 chips on the new GK110B PCB's?...if they have a lot of A1 waffers and want to spend a little money on manufacturing only one type of PCB for all chips whats the problem?..."


----------



## MUSAB

how do i get a screenshot of the command window


----------



## MUSAB

C:\ windows\system32> chdir C:/nvflash nvflash gk110.rom --overridesub -6

i press y and nothing happens


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Yes, but understand, for me it wasn't so clear...if you haven't some closer info about how GPU's/cards are made you can never know if this is 50/50% or as you say 99%, you are just questioning yourself - "what's keeping them from soldering the old A1 chips on the new GK110B PCB's?...if they have a lot of A1 waffers and want to spend a little money on manufacturing only one type of PCB for all chips whats the problem?..."


That's only speculation, but so far I've only seen B1 chips in GK110B PCBs. But my statistic sample size is not enough to claim 100%.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Press "printscreen" on the keyboard, then open Painting in windows, then press Ctrl+V and you have your screen of whole desktop, then you can use the tools to crop the image only at the CMD window as you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> That's only speculation, but so far I've only seen B1 chips in GK110B PCBs. But my statistic sample size is not enough to claim 100%.


Sure...but just like you I agree with that it is very unlikely to have GK110B board with A1...most logical conclusion we can come at is that it is 99% sure that GK110B board has B1 chip soldered...

BUT...this is only 99% sure, to be 100% sure you must take down the heatsink and look at the chip physically


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> C:\ windows\system32> chdir C:/nvflash nvflash gk110.rom --overridesub -6
> 
> i press y and nothing happens


what in the word is that *HD5850 Crossfire to MSI GTX 780*, are you flashing 780 into a 5850? lol.

you must know you GPU order before flash any bios if you have two different company I mean Nvidia & AMD. some mobo require a different command, if you are no familiar with nvflash that why you got this error message, make your life easy and go to the front page and download to my tool. it will teach you what command to be used next time, but this time you only need to type the process # you want to execute and let it work for you.


----------



## ice445

I finally joined the club today


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> BUT...this is only 99% sure, to be 100% sure you must take down the heatsink and look at the chip physically


The theory is good and valid until proven otherwise (and we haven't seen any contradicting evidence yet). Until then, I'd assume it as fact.


----------



## raven7

A bit of a noob here, can anyone suggest a bios for my reference EVGA SC with bios 80.80? would skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3 flash to my card?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raven7*
> 
> A bit of a noob here, can anyone suggest a bios for my reference EVGA SC with bios 80.80? would skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3 flash to my card?


No, apparently you have a newer PCB and B1 chip, so you don't want to flash the older BIOS to your card.

skyn3t has already released the modified 80.80... BIOS.. so check the first page (skyn3y-780-Windforce-X3-r2.rev4.zip).

However, I would suggest sending him your BIOS for modification, since yours is SC version and might be slightly different.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Not a problem
> You will have a better support here, as the front page has the Classified vBios too. so be free.
> *[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club*


thank mate I wil have a read , would you recommend flashing both cards with the same bios?


----------



## MUSAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what in the word is that *HD5850 Crossfire to MSI GTX 780*, are you flashing 780 into a 5850? lol.
> 
> you must know you GPU order before flash any bios if you have two different company I mean Nvidia & AMD. some mobo require a different command, if you are no familiar with nvflash that why you got this error message, make your life easy and go to the front page and download to my tool. it will teach you what command to be used next time, but this time you only need to type the process # you want to execute and let it work for you.










i have a msi gtx 780 lightning im using a asus sabertooth x58


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a msi gtx 780 lightning im using a asus sabertooth x58


just to you know , Im this thread in any place included front page i have no vbios for MSI lighting. if you would state it before you should have the fix by now. any vbios from here will make your MSI LT weak

You must fix your signature this the first thing I look when anyone needs help. and for everyone that don't have a sig 50% chance to me not respond.


----------



## raven7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> No, apparently you have a newer PCB and B1 chip, so you don't want to flash the older BIOS to your card.
> 
> skyn3t has already released the modified 80.80... BIOS.. so check the first page (skyn3y-780-Windforce-X3-r2.rev4.zip).
> 
> However, I would suggest sending him your BIOS for modification, since yours is SC version and might be slightly different.


Thanks, I'll link to my bios below, any help would be much appreciated.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/g2c6qqr9jhxqisa/GK110.rom


----------



## MUSAB

i give up i not even going try im so sick and tire of it now someone should
try and update the nvidia bios editer for the gtx 780 it only works with
the 680 and wasnt updated.


----------



## skyn3t

Got some news for the EVGA Owner's The 03G-P4-2781-KR come out with a new PCB revision and i just got the bios in my hands , so check the Rev 4 section for vBios. "I'm still working on it."


----------



## Krazee

Woot great news, exactly what I am getting on Tuesday


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello guys, just got my gtx 780 reference. Isn't an amazing clocker. 1150 mhz core and 7ghz memory is highest stable in game.

But the fan speed in idle is way too high for my liking. EVGA precisision X shows the fan to be spinning around 1100-1150rpm in idle. This gives a comfy 28 degress celsius so I would like the fan to spin around 600rpm in idle. Can this be done with the kepler bios tweaker and how?

Thanks all.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> i give up i not even going try im so sick and tire of it now someone should
> try and update the nvidia bios editer for the gtx 780 it only works with
> the 680 and wasnt updated.


why give up? this is the worst thing to do in life.

here is your fix MSI GTX 780 Lightning Owner's Club

I'm there too


----------



## MUSAB




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If software isn't your strong point, I highly recommend downloading the Ez3flash file. It's literally Press #, hit enter, Press Y, press Y, win.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Have you tried to enter the commands separately?
I mean first - you enter "nvflash --protectoff" and hit enter.
Second you enter "nvflash -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom and hit enter...the program will ask you if you agree overwriting EEPROM with PCI subsystem ID mismatch and you press "y" to continue always it asks you.


----------



## Yonner

ok guys I been playing with my card and OC it on the bios it come with , here is a screen shot of what I got off my card with the stock bios ,

also just done a ASIC quality and its 75.8%

if I load a different bios will I get higher clocks or does it depend on the card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys I been playing with my card and OC it on the bios it come with , here is a screen shot of what I got off my card with the stock bios ,
> 
> also just done a ASIC quality and its 75.8%
> 
> 
> if I load a different bios will I get higher clocks or does it depend on the card


Assuming you are hitting your power target and or voltage limit, yes.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Assuming you are hitting your power target and or voltage limit, yes.


I may try one of yours the skynet







and then I post results and compare







3dmark score has gone up ! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7491222


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes.


i just flashed my Gigabyte GTX 780 with the vBios rev 2 and now i cant get into windows, get BSOD and the screen is all crazy.
Alot of lines in diffrent colors etc..
Seems i have to go back to orginal bios and it seems like the vBios rev2, dosent work for my Gigabyte GTX 780 rev 2.0 with 80.10.x.x.x standard bios


----------



## madwolfa

LOL, just got the replacement 780 DCII card. ASIC quality is 79.8%







The original was 79.9%.







Going to check the OC now...
The original BIOS is the same, though... 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020). Still old batch A1 revision.


----------



## madwolfa

Is there any sense to upgrade 80.10.*37*.00.*12* to 80.10.*3A*.00.*13*?


----------



## madwolfa

This card looks like a keeper. Running Valley stable so far on 1254 / 7000 1.162 V.
1202-1215 was the max for the old one on stock voltage.


----------



## Spikeis

Tryed flashing both vBios rev2 and rev1, both makes the screen go crazy.
So i went back to orginal bios.
And when i try vBios rev4, evertime the GFX start to load the clock go back to base clock 1006Mhz, you cant clock or change any settnings, since all go back to base/standard.
So that rev dosent work either


----------



## skupples

I wish I was patient enough to endlessly RMA my titans until getting a super clocker. owellz! Always next time, in 2015 when I switch to AMD... Assuming nvidia is too smug to adapt to Mantle... Though, I currently see it going a few ways after APU13... They have three options. Adapt mantle on future/current hardware, make their own (really bad idea) or slowly fade out the gaming industry as they slowly lose all their contracts to gaming evolved titles. We all know Nv love's being under the christmas tree.


----------



## madwolfa

Looks like the memory OCs like crazy on this one too... Running on 1254 / 7200 without a hitch.. going to push for more later.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *I wish I was patient enough to endlessly RMA my titans until getting a super clocker.* owellz! Always next time, in 2015 when I switch to AMD... Assuming nvidia is too smug to adapt to Mantle... Though, I currently see it going a few ways after APU13... They have three options. Adapt mantle on future/current hardware, make their own (really bad idea) or slowly fade out the gaming industry as they slowly lose all their contracts to gaming evolved titles. We all know Nv love's being under the christmas tree.


I really wish you wouldn't do that, it only serves to hurt other consumers.

Returning a card because it doesn't OC well is just stupid and abusive to the manufacturer, I truly can't believe that you not only do that but post about it in a public forum.


----------



## Yonner

hi mate , im new to overclocking just let you know







just a question when you say you memory is at 7200 does that mean you have 2 cards running at 3600mhz? x 2


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> hi mate , im new to overclocking just let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a question when you say you memory is at 7200 does that mean you have 2 cards running at 3600mhz? x 2


One card at 3600x2....So both cards running 3600 on mem or 7200 each....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> hi mate , im new to overclocking just let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a question when you say you memory is at 7200 does that mean you have 2 cards running at 3600mhz? x 2


No, just different ways of saying the memory clock on a gpu, 7200Mhz = 3600Mhz = 1800Mhz.

I usually go with the 1800mhz I see in gpu-z when stating memory clocks, Afterburner shows it as 3600Mhz & manufacturers specs would state it as 7200Mhz.

But they are all the same clock.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> One card at 3600x2....So both cards running 3600 on mem or 7200 each....


im confused haha


----------



## Yonner

were in that pic mate does it say 7200 ? or is that with 2 cards?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were in that pic mate does it say 7200 ? or is that 2ith 2 cards?


it doesnt,he only got to 7200 because he overclocked the memory from 1500 (6000)....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> 
> 
> were in that pic mate does it say 7200 ? or is that 2ith 2 cards?


That one is overclocked to 1627mhz showing in gpu-z, in afterburner it would read 3254Mhz, if a card was sold at those clocks the box might say 6508mhz.

This is all referring to 1 x gpu, clocks (or memory amounts) don't add together when using more than 1 gpu.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That one is overclocked to 1627mhz showing in gpu-z, in afterburner it would read 3254Mhz, if a card was sold at those clocks the box might say 6508mhz.
> 
> This is all referring to 1 x gpu, clocks (or memory amounts) don't add together when using more than 1 gpu.


its all madness to me the clock speeds and stuff







, I understand a bit more now thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> 
> 
> were in that pic mate does it say 7200 ? or is that with 2 cards?


GDDR5 is quad clock rate so you have 1627mhz in that GPUz screenshot: 1627mhz x 4 = 6508mhz! to be 7000mhz it would have to be [email protected] (which is the stock 780Ti mem speed)


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> its all madness to me the clock speeds and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I understand a bit more now thanks


Effective clock speed of GDDR5 memory is 4X times the base clock (shown in GPU-Z).


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GDDR5 is quad clock rate so you have 1627mhz in that GPUz screenshot: 1627mhz x 4 = 6508mhz! to be 7000mhz it would have to be [email protected] (which is the stock 780Ti mem speed)


ahh my bad !! I thought it wa double rate that what was confusing me and wondered if he had 2 cards in SLI


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I really wish you wouldn't do that, it only serves to hurt other consumers.
> 
> Returning a card because it doesn't OC well is just stupid and abusive to the manufacturer, I truly can't believe that you not only do that but post about it in a public forum.


you obviously completely misread my post. Kthx. I have never RMA'd a card for this reason, like I stated, BECAUSE I'M LAZY. Other people here (posting about it in a public forum no less!) have done it endlessly to get a better OC'ing card. You can see who I speak towards, (they are above my original post) I actually have no issue with it, i'm just lazy so haven't done it. I can see why you would tihnk it "hurts other consumers" but it's rather meh honestly. The pool of cards is so large, and the number of people doing this level of over clocking with them is soo low that I highly doubt it hurts anyone who's actually looking to go past stock voltage to OC. 90% of the consumer base for this market rarely even adds the extra 38mv provided by nvidia. this is why boost exists, to supply the general public with an automatic OC feature, because they are unwilling/scare to do it them selves. If you have any more issues with supposed things I do, feel free to PM me about it next time before jumping to conclusions as to the nature of my posts.

paying 1,000$ for a GPU should allow the owner to swap it out many times until they are happy with the performance of said unit.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you obviously completely misread my post. Kthx. I have never RMA'd a card for this reason, like I stated, BECAUSE I'M LAZY. Other people here (posting about it in a public forum no less!) have done it endlessly to get a better OC'ing card. You can see who I speak towards, (they are above my original post) I actually have no issue with it, i'm just lazy so haven't done it. I can see why you would tihnk it "hurts other consumers" but it's rather meh honestly. The pool of cards is so large, and the number of people doing this level of over clocking with them is soo low that I highly doubt it hurts anyone who's actually looking to go past stock voltage to OC. 90% of the consumer base for this market rarely even adds the extra 38mv provided by nvidia. this is why boost exists, to supply the general public with an automatic OC feature, because they are unwilling/scare to do it them selves. If you have any more issues with supposed things I do, feel free to PM me about it next time before jumping to conclusions as to the nature of my posts.
> 
> *paying 1,000$ for a GPU should allow the owner to swap it out many times until they are happy with the performance of said unit.*


The way that you worded it made it seem that you had done it but not multiple times as you are lazy and don't have the patience. No, you got the performance that you paid for, OC'ing is running the card out of spec anything extra you get is gravy, the silicone lottery. There may have been other posts relenting to the same poor behaviour however this behaviour should not be encouraged in any way. RMA is for cards with faults not for people to effectively bin their own cards with, this is abusive to the service.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> The way that you worded it made it seem that you had done it but not multiple times as you are lazy and don't have the patience. No, you got the performance that you paid for, OC'ing is running the card out of spec anything extra you get is gravy, the silicone lottery. There may have been other posts relenting to the same poor behaviour however this behaviour should not be encouraged in any way. RMA is for cards with faults not for people to effectively bin their own cards with, this is abusive to the service.


If you sell a product with varying ceilings (even if there was really nothing you could do to avoid it) then you really can't fault a few die hard fans of said product to return until they get one with a higher ceiling.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If you sell a product with varying ceilings (even if there was really nothing you could do to avoid it) then you really can't fault a few die hard fans of said product to return until they get one with a higher ceiling.


Yes, I can, the boost while variable based on power and temps does have a ceiling. Once a user moves that offset slider they are going out of spec. RMA'ing a card because they can't overclock the card as high as they want is wrong simple as that. This behaviour should not be encouraged in any way on any forum.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright, so for the hell of it, I removed the front fan cover on my 550D. Here are the results:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jod...C2/3DMarktempsfrontdoorclosedandopen.jpg.html
> 
> Also, here's the 780 DC2 and color matching Hero. Too bad about that gold trim on the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Asus GTX 780 DC2/20131110_025001.jpg.html


I have the same case and found similiar results. My GTX 780 gets 3 Degrees Celsius cooler at idle with the front plastic fan cover removed. Also found that if I leave the front metal panel closed, it bottlenecks the intake as well, have to leave both off to get the cooling benefit. Thank the Lawd for that dust filter on the front.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes, I can, the boost while variable based on power and temps does have a ceiling. Once a user moves that offset slider they are going out of spec. RMA'ing a card because they can't overclock the card as high as they want is wrong simple as that. This behaviour should not be encouraged in any way on any forum.


Are you a robot?









I was talking about the variation in silicon not boost. People return things all the time...at lot of brick and mortar stores will take a return for no reason other than "I changed my mind". A better method than RMA would be to take the restocking fee from a place like newegg and try again but in a world were companies will take an RMA for coil whine and replace it you really can't expect people to not try and buck the system for their own gain.

Also I am not encouraging it at all. People will still do it regardless is the point I was making and personally I don't blame them.


----------



## Makro16

The fact is that there are not a custom bios for my cards, yet? :/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makro16*
> 
> The fact is that there are not a custom bios for my cards, yet? :/


If you had filled your SIG we could answer your question better! There is a link in my SIG!








In the first page you have several modded bios by my Brother Skyn3t! just check your card and see which bios suits you best!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Are you a robot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the variation in silicon not boost. People return things all the time...at lot of brick and mortar stores will take a return for no reason other than "I changed my mind". A better method than RMA would be to take the restocking fee from a place like newegg and try again but in a world were companies will take an RMA for coil whine and replace it you really can't expect people to not try and buck the system for their own gain.
> 
> Also I am not encouraging it at all. People will still do it regardless is the point I was making and personally I don't blame them.


Don't forget, people love open box items. If they can save a few bucks and get something barely used, a lot of people will go for it. Not that it makes it a good practice, but a scenario where the manufacturer is eating all these supposed defective products isn't what's happening.


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> So, assuming this fixes everything, what exactly was the problem? A bit of openness would go a long way here, most of the people here are fairly tech savvy and would appreciate a technical explanation of what exactly was occurring that resulted in cooked cards.


They haven't given me those details just yet, otherwise I'd most definitely have shared them already.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> i just flashed my Gigabyte GTX 780 with the vBios rev 2 and now i cant get into windows, get BSOD and the screen is all crazy.
> Alot of lines in diffrent colors etc..
> Seems i have to go back to orginal bios and it seems like the vBios rev2, dosent work for my Gigabyte GTX 780 rev 2.0 with 80.10.x.x.x standard bios


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Is there any sense to upgrade 80.10.*37*.00.*12* to 80.10.*3A*.00.*13*?


we all know the .3A revision has a better support for Samsung and Elpida memory.
as FtW420 posted while ago you can read the manufactory by using the Nvinspector
You must test bosth bios to see wich one if good for you.

This is news for me I never knew tha *Nv*inspector would able to read the memory using drivers.
just to you guys know I had played with it since it come out LOL.
Thank you FtW420
just roll over the mouse into the blue box where is the GDDR5








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Tryed flashing both vBios rev2 and rev1, both makes the screen go crazy.
> So i went back to orginal bios.
> And when i try vBios rev4, evertime the GFX start to load the clock go back to base clock 1006Mhz, you cant clock or change any settnings, since all go back to base/standard.
> So that rev dosent work either


Did you read the info in the front page that 80.80 bios is not fully compatible with the first 780 GPU batch?
what bios version is yours?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> So, assuming this fixes everything, what exactly was the problem? A bit of openness would go a long way here, most of the people here are fairly tech savvy and would appreciate a technical explanation of what exactly was occurring that resulted in cooked cards.


read below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> They haven't given me those details just yet, otherwise I'd most definitely have shared them already.


I can , the bios I is under testing and looks like they did fixed the issue and as far we have gone now "we still testing". like so any stock bios has a bit of fluctuation so no different from any brand. I'm not jump in front of you *G*alaxy but looks like you guys nailed this time.








+1


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> B4 today i was running sli with just my ax860 with mild overclocks when benching other wise i would keep them stock because i only game on a 1080p monitor....Now that skyn3t has flashed his bios and my card i'm going to see how much i can push my ax860 without it pushing back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely be doing this,going to see if i can improve my unigine score,how much more will i be able to get with the 1.212v,before i could do 1215 core and 500 mem on both cards....


Thanks for the help.

How much is a "mild" overclock? I hope to get 4.6ghz on my 4770K and atm my 780 is +137 core clock and +250 mem clock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> They haven't given me those details just yet, otherwise I'd most definitely have shared them already.


Do you know anything about this supposed recall on Galaxy 780Ti's in Taiwan? We have been digging for some legit information, all we have found is a recall list in Cantonese, can't tell if it's real or not.(after debunking the fried card picture)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> How much is a "mild" overclock? I hope to get 4.6ghz on my 4770K and atm my 780 is +137 core clock and +250 mem clock.


You will be fine....I only had problems after skyn3t helped me flashed my cards,meaning after the flash everything was great,then i decided i wanted to do the llc mod,which again skyn3t helped me with and also the afterburner hack/mod,soon found out my psu isnt strong enough for the AB mod,too much voltage for it to handle,so i'm now just running skyn3t bios and all is well and fine again....So basically if you are running stock bios or even skyn3ts bios you will be more than fine,but if you are going to do the afterburner mod you will need a more powerful PSU....EDIT....Just realized you are only running one gpu,so if you do flash and also get the llc and afterburner mod you will be fine....


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You will be fine....I only had problems after skyn3t helped me flashed my cards,meaning after the flash everything was great,then i decided i wanted to do the llc mod,which again skyn3t helped me with and also the afterburner hack/mod,soon found out my psu isnt strong enough for the AB mod,too much voltage for it to handle,so i'm now just running skyn3t bios and all is well and fine again....So basically if you are running stock bios or even skyn3ts bios you will be more than fine,but if you are going to do the afterburner mod you will need a more powerful PSU....


Thanks man.


----------



## Leethal

To SLI or not!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> To SLI or not!


tri-sli, three 1080p monitors, just to be sure. One for each monitor! (even if it doesn't actually end up working like that with scaling and all!) It sure would be awesome if it was programmed/built to be that simple though!


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we all know the .3A revision has a better support for Samsung and Elpida memory.


That's interesting. Well, I don't complain with .37 even. I have a Samsung memory on my replacement card as well and it goes to 7200 MHz easily and beyond...
So I'm not sure if I really should replace the stock BIOS.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> That's interesting. Well, I don't complain with .37 even. I have a Samsung memory on my replacement card as well and it goes to 7200 MHz easily and beyond...
> So I'm not sure if I really should replace the stock BIOS.


stick with it then if you have good memory OC


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> stick with it then if you have good memory OC


Yep, I've settled with 1228/7012 @ 1.162V for gaming. Rock solid and quiet.









Memory easily goes to 7200+, but I haven't tried more... not sure there's any benefit @ 1x1440p.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Yep, I've settled with 1228/7012 @ 1.162V for gaming. Rock solid and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory easily goes to 7200+, but I haven't tried more... not sure there's any benefit @ 1x1440p.


save your bios and send to me i will have it done for you . cuz i only have .*3A*


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> save your bios and send to me i will have it done for you . cuz i only have .*3A*


Done.

Quote:


> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> Adapter: D15U-50 (10DE,1004,1043,8469) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Reading adapter firmware image...
> Image Size : 220160 bytes
> Version : 80.10.37.00.12
> ~CRC32 : AFEDE3DD
> Subsystem ID : 1043-8469
> Hierarchy ID : Normal Board
> Chip SKU : 300-0
> Project : 2083-0020
> CDP : N/A
> Build Date : 05/14/13
> Modification Date : 06/25/13
> UEFI Support : Yes
> UEFI Version : 0x1001F (May 3 2013 @ 15720600)
> UEFI Signer(s) : Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA 2011
> Saving of image completed.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Looks like the memory OCs like crazy on this one too... Running on 1254 / 7200 without a hitch.. going to push for more later.










You ...... lucky....... you.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> 
> 
> were in that pic mate does it say 7200 ? or is that with 2 cards?


\/ \/ \/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GDDR5 is quad clock rate so you have 1627mhz in that GPUz screenshot: 1627mhz x 4 = 6508mhz! to be 7000mhz it would have to be [email protected] (which is the stock 780Ti mem speed)


*+1* This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Effective clock speed of GDDR5 memory is 4X times the base clock (shown in GPU-Z).


And this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> The way that you worded it made it seem that you had done it but not multiple times as you are lazy and don't have the patience. No, you got the performance that you paid for, OC'ing is running the card out of spec anything extra you get is gravy, the silicone lottery. There may have been other posts relenting to the same poor behaviour however this behaviour should not be encouraged in any way. RMA is for cards with faults not for people to effectively bin their own cards with, this is abusive to the service.


This is overclock.net and most people here are in the pursuit of absolute performance. Make what you wish of that.









And yes endlessly RMAing until you get a good or even golden sample is not the best practice indeed. But a few hunded RMA's is the least of companies problems. Just saying.

Some people just aren't satisfied with what they get and they want more. Some don't even care. None is better than the other one.

Those who want more, will pay for it with either time, money, waiting, frustration etc. Its up to each one if its worth the extra trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Don't forget, people love open box items. If they can save a few bucks and get something barely used, a lot of people will go for it. Not that it makes it a good practice, but a scenario where the manufacturer is eating all these supposed defective products isn't what's happening.


I love open box/barely used product. It seriously drives up price/performance.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It only work with the new PCB revision and recommended for Gigabyte windforce only.


Buddy I don't want a reply to this. I just wanted to say that those GB Windforce bios and revision situation is getting kinda confusing.

I will wait until my GB 780 WF3 OC arrives and check what chip or revision it is and take it from there.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ...... lucky....... you.......
> \/ \/ \/
> *+1* This.
> And this.
> This is overclock.net and most people here are in the pursuit of absolute performance. Make what you wish of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes endlessly RMAing until you get a good or even golden sample is not the best practice indeed. But a few hunded RMA's is the least of companies problems. Just saying.
> 
> Some people just aren't satisfied with what they get and they want more. Some don't even care. None is better than the other one.
> 
> Those who want more, will pay for it with either time, money, waiting, frustration etc. Its up to each one if its worth the extra trouble.
> I love open box/barely used product. It seriously drives up price/performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy I don't want a reply to this. I just wanted to say that those GB Windforce bios and revision situation is getting kinda confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait until my GB 780 WF3 OC arrives and check what chip or revision it is and take it from there.


Here









http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147715/gigabyte-gtx780-3072-130911.html


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147715/gigabyte-gtx780-3072-130911.html


I seriously hope I got the Rev 2.0 card with the B1 chip. I really do.

I know that there are 2 versions of the WF3.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 OC Windforce 3X Rev. 2.0, (GV-N780OC-3GD)
Chip: GK110-300-B1

and

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 OC Windforce 3X Rev. 1.0, (GV-N780OC-3GD)
Chip: GK110-300-A1

I hope for the 1st of the two above.









Hmm rev 1.0 has one 6pin and 8pin and rev 2.0 has 2x 8pin for the power.

That should make it easy to tell when it arrives hopefull next week.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I seriously hope I got the Rev 2.0 card with the B1 chip. I really do.
> 
> I know that there are 2 versions of the WF3.
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 OC Windforce 3X Rev. 2.0, (GV-N780OC-3GD)
> Chip: GK110-300-B1
> 
> and
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 OC Windforce 3X Rev. 1.0, (GV-N780OC-3GD)
> Chip: GK110-300-A1
> 
> I hope for the 1st of the two above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm rev 1.0 has one 6pin and 8pin and rev 2.0 has 2x 8pin for the power.
> 
> That should make it easy to tell when it arrives hopefull next week.


My WF3 Rev 2.0 has an A1 chip. (80.10.3A.00.2C) I don't think they sell the Rev 1's anymore. I have one of each so it's good that I'm not OCD about power cables matching.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Yep, I've settled with 1228/7012 @ 1.162V for gaming. Rock solid and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory easily goes to 7200+, but I haven't tried more... not sure there's any benefit @ 1x1440p.


My Hynix memory goes to 7200MHz with no problmes







Sure is nice to see some memory overclocking as well. In my experience though they both do better in different types of games/benchmarks.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> My WF3 Rev 2.0 has an A1 chip. (80.10.3A.00.2C) I don't think they sell the Rev 1's anymore. I have one of each so it's good that I'm not OCD about power cables matching.


Hmm the info where I read the GB 780 WF3 OC rev 2.0 had the GK-300-B1 seems to be incorrect then.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Can you post the ASICs on your cards? I think the stock boost has less to do with temps and more to do with the ASIC score. I've played with maybe a dozen 780s and the higher the ASIC the higher the boost at stock regardless of temps for the same card type.


Hi mate , I removed one of my cards to test them separately the ASIC on one card is 75.8% , I will put the other back in soon and update you with the other ASIC


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Hi mate , I removed one of my cards to test them separately the ASIC on one card is 75.8% , I will put the other back in soon and update you with the other ASIC


Well, my first card's score was 79.9%, the new one is 79.8%







And it OCs slightly better on stock voltage/BIOS.


----------



## Yonner

My second card is 76.4% mate gonna try some oc on it now


----------



## jezzer

Mailgirl was early today and made me a new owner.


----------



## Yonner

Cold today!!


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we all know the .3A revision has a better support for Samsung and Elpida memory.
> as FtW420 posted while ago you can read the manufactory by using the Nvinspector
> You must test bosth bios to see wich one if good for you.
> 
> This is news for me I never knew tha *Nv*inspector would able to read the memory using drivers.
> just to you guys know I had played with it since it come out LOL.
> Thank you FtW420
> just roll over the mouse into the blue box where is the GDDR5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the info in the front page that 80.80 bios is not fully compatible with the first 780 GPU batch?
> what bios version is yours?


Yeah i know that the 80.80 is not fully compatible, just wanted to share the ones i tested.
my bios version is: 80.10.3A.00.32
Here is a screenshot:


The odd thing is, i should be avaible to use the bios for the first batch, but it dosent work.
And my box says i got a rev 2.0 card like i said yesterday, but still it has the old bios version.

Thanks,

Edit:

here is a screenshot from Nvidia inspector:


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, I don't seem to be getting max out of my card, or so it seems to me at least. It feels a bit sluggish in batman, and bf4 i occassionally get as low as 30 fps, even on a ultra/high with no post and no motion blur.

So, i let 3dmark 11 run, and here are the results. Do they seem ok to you?


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Yeah i know that the 80.80 is not fully compatible, just wanted to share the ones i tested.
> The odd thing is, i should be avaible to use the bios for the first batch, but it dosent work.
> And my box says i got a rev 2.0 card like i said yesterday, but still it has the old bios version.


This is probably that guys from gigabyte are homemade soldering GPU A1 revision chips on rev.2 PCBs







... no, just kidding but gigabyte has really quite different PCB therefore it means probably they have "their own" PCB rev.2 and it has nothing to do with the official Nvidia reference updated design, so don't get confused by that "rev.2" on gigabyte cards thinking that it means it has GK110-300-B1 because it rly doesn't have to - http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gigabyte_gtx780_windforce_x3_oc_review,6.html

Also my friend got one reference GTX780 as well = the card is not mine, ASIC 80,5%
this is how his cards boosts http://syenceiction.7u.cz/IMG_14112013_225150.png with default bios
GPU-Z @ ASIC: http://syenceiction.7u.cz/marinan_MSI_GTX780_refd.png

Unfortunately it is not rev.2 card so no 80.80 bios but still interesting to look at this piece of GPU with nice max [email protected] bios at least I think. One last thing he just forgot to push memory but the core seems to be very nice.

Does memory OCing worthy benefit in performance? Because I'm not sure but I dont think that GK110s are limited by bandwith...


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, I don't seem to be getting max out of my card, or so it seems to me at least. It feels a bit sluggish in batman, and bf4 i occassionally get as low as 30 fps, even on a ultra/high with no post and no motion blur.
> 
> So, i let 3dmark 11 run, and here are the results. Do they seem ok to you?


What clocks are you at? Looks good to me if you're around 11-1200.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Mailgirl was early today and made me a new owner.


Grats! Awesome card.


----------



## Jabba1977

I´m very happy!!!....

My cards have already at home!!!. (2xGTX 780 LIGHTNINGS)

I can confirm REV B1..80.80.21.00.36 - P2083-0021

Both with Hynix Memory!!!...Asic Quality: Uper (70,2 % ) Botton (77,5%)



First one beer for me!!!!.... Second: I´ll test the graphics cards, temps, OC...etc.etc








:thumb:












































What do you think??... I´ll go with the 331,58 Vs the latest drivers (some people have reported problems...)


----------



## madwolfa

Looks like mine is going up to 1306 MHz @ 1.200 V.








Testing stability now.

UPD: stable, but small artifacts in Tomb Raider benchmark. Dialed down to 1280 @ 1.200 V, which looks good, but hitting the power limit all the time and too much heat for my taste. Anyway, good to know what my GPU is capable of.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm going to make a chart for Asic, memory,bios version and oc ability will be in the front page. I will do the same for Time owner's


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Hi Guys,

Can you comment on Zotac GTX 780 / Zotac GTX 780 AMP! brand. I'm looking to purchase one because this is cheaper in my region than the other brands. As far as the owner's list goes, there are only 12 members so far... and with vBios rev 1 available...

I'd like to know if this brand OC well like EVGA/MSI? and if the voltage can be unlocked with Zawarudo's mod?

Hoping to get a good answer... not just got with known brands... Thanks!


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> What clocks are you at? Looks good to me if you're around 11-1200.


Thanks! When I ran the test I was at stock clocks for the gainward GLH, which has a 1033 boost clock.


----------



## yenclas

Hi,

today arrived my MSI GTX 780 Gaming.

ASIC = 91,7% good !!!

For now this is my result stable 100% (haven't tried more)

Voltage: +37 (MAX)
Power Limit: 103 (MAX)
Core Clock: +150Mhz
Memory Clock: +300Mhz

For me this is a good OC. Old card was GTX 770 Lightning and OC much worse


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I´m very happy!!!....
> 
> My cards have already at home!!!. (2xGTX 780 LIGHTNINGS)
> 
> I can confirm REV B1..80.80.21.00.36 - P2083-0021
> 
> Both with Hynix Memory!!!...Asic Quality: Uper (70,2 % ) Botton (77,5%)
> 
> 
> 
> First one beer for me!!!!.... Second: I´ll test the graphics cards, temps, OC...etc.etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think??... I´ll go with the 331,58 Vs the latest drivers (some people have reported problems...)


You got the same revision and memory as my twin frozr!







The memory should overclock really well!


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> today arrived my MSI GTX 780 Gaming.
> 
> ASIC = 91,7% good !!!
> 
> For now this is my result stable 100% (haven't tried more)
> 
> Voltage: +37 (MAX)
> Power Limit: 103 (MAX)
> Core Clock: +150Mhz
> Memory Clock: +300Mhz
> 
> For me this is a good OC. Old card was GTX 770 Lightning and OC much worse


Hey! I have ASIC 83% on the same card, mine is some kind of "new" board though, what revision is yours?

How come I can overclock the core and memory higher than you on stock, you have higher asic value. Although our power limit gets maxed out almost immediately when benching and or gaming even without voltage increase if the overclock is high.
So there is more to give as soon as the bios is released.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you comment on Zotac GTX 780 / Zotac GTX 780 AMP! brand. I'm looking to purchase one because this is cheaper in my region than the other brands. As far as the owner's list goes, there are only 12 members so far... and with vBios rev 1 available...
> 
> I'd like to know if this brand OC well like EVGA/MSI? and if the voltage can be unlocked with Zawarudo's mod?
> 
> Hoping to get a good answer... not just got with known brands... Thanks!


Hi there, I have a regular Zotac 780. It's an alright sample. 65% ASCI quality, but it clocks fairly well apart from the memory. Mine came with Elpida memory so it's pretty mediocre. Only can get +260 before it starts crashing in games. As for the core, I can run it just fine at 1120 on stock volts. 1200 crashes, and anything in between has artifacts. I'm sure it would be easily cured with a voltage bump though, so given the ASIC it's a decent sample imo. Stock voltages is 1.16v. As for BIOS modding, as far as I know (at least for the regular non AMP one) the BIOS is "stock Nvidia", which means that any bios mod made for EVGA/reference cards should work without issues. Also, make sure you buy from an "Authorized reseller" if you want any warranty. I'm fighting with them right now because they suck in this regard. I bought it new, but not from someone they consider "authorized". And it's a large online retailer too. I'm not too fussed because graphics cards rarely break in my experience, but in principle it's stupid. It's not like other manufacturers do this. EVGA even lets you transfer warranty for christ sake.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Thanks! When I ran the test I was at stock clocks for the gainward GLH, which has a 1033 boost clock.


It's probably boosting higher than that. I get 8072 in Fire strike with my 780 at stock. So you're doing well.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey! I have ASIC 83% on the same card, mine is some kind of "new" board though, what revision is yours?
> 
> How come I can overclock the core and memory higher than you on stock, you have higher asic value. Although our power limit gets maxed out almost immediately when benching and or gaming even without voltage increase if the overclock is high.
> So there is more to give as soon as the bios is released.


Hi aXque !

My revision is:



What is your OC ?


----------



## solaufein

Greetings and good-evening,
Let me salute those great forums and hard working ppl who make us geeks, with the lesser knowledge, happy. Cheers guys.

I'm also for about a week owner of Palit 780 jetstream.
The bios on GPU-Z is *80.80.21.00.25* better put a screen:


Since the ASIC of both cards is quite high (>85%), i want to overclock them a little, before i decide if i'lll put them on water.
But ...
i'm TDP limited ... badly
the good card is stable at +210-+220 core and +500-520 mem but is throtling like crazy ... if i bring down mem to +0 core clock seems a lot more stable at abot 1280MHz boost core. Those happened with maximum 1,183 Volt.

Is there any bios tested by any Palit jetsream owner? I read first page but i clearly got confused.
I thought i can use the rev.3 skyn3t's bios, but last 10 pages i read bring a lot more confusion ... any little help or advice i will appreciate.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi aXque !
> 
> My revision is:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your OC ?


Can I update to a newer bios without break my warranty ?

Will I get any benefit?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Hi there, I have a regular Zotac 780. It's an alright sample. 65% ASCI quality, but it clocks fairly well apart from the memory. Mine came with Elpida memory so it's pretty mediocre. Only can get +260 before it starts crashing in games. As for the core, I can run it just fine at 1120 on stock volts. 1200 crashes, and anything in between has artifacts. I'm sure it would be easily cured with a voltage bump though, so given the ASIC it's a decent sample imo. Stock voltages is 1.16v. As for BIOS modding, as far as I know (at least for the regular non AMP one) the BIOS is "stock Nvidia", which means that any bios mod made for EVGA/reference cards should work without issues. Also, make sure you buy from an "Authorized reseller" if you want any warranty. I'm fighting with them right now because they suck in this regard. I bought it new, but not from someone they consider "authorized". And it's a large online retailer too. I'm not too fussed because graphics cards rarely break in my experience, but in principle it's stupid. It's not like other manufacturers do this. EVGA even lets you transfer warranty for christ sake.


Thanks for the response. Seems alright as long as the warranty / RMA support is good.. I'll check check with our retailers here for some info regarding warranty support.


----------



## solaufein

@yenclas,
Yes flashing bios voids your warranty, but you can do it without telling your vendor ... just don't RMA it with it, except the card is in no working condition.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> @yenclas,
> Yes flashing bios voids your warranty, but you can do it without telling your vendor ... just don't RMA it with it, except the card is in no working condition.


Thank you solaifein.

Which bios can i flash ?

What benefit can I get ?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Seems alright as long as the warranty / RMA support is good.. I'll check check with our retailers here for some info regarding warranty support.


http://www.zotacusa.com/partners

I don't think this applies to Europeans, only North/South America. But the warranty itself is 3 years, and their support is decent.


----------



## theilya

stupid question...

I have two 780s in SLI.
In GPU-Z how do I know which one is the top card and which one in bottom?

is top card always gpu1?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you solaifein.
> 
> Which bios can i flash ?
> 
> What benefit can I get ?


There is a front page (page 1) for a reason

Top card should be GPU0


----------



## Venom95

I really want to pick up another 780, so I can begin work on my WC loop....... Does anyone think they will drop the price for black friday ?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> There is a front page (page 1) for a reason
> 
> Top card should be GPU0


In EVGA precision I have GPU1 and GPU 2 no GPU0


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> In EVGA precision I have GPU1 and GPU 2 no GPU0


Yeah it should be 1, 2, ... I have never had a GPU 0 in Precision. I dont remember looking at the numbering in GPUz so it may start at 0


----------



## YounGMessiah

Yeah GPU1 is your top, lol sorry used to systems starting at 0 :S

It seems I got stable with rev. 3 BIOS @ 1240//6408 @ 1.2V


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Do you know anything about this supposed recall on Galaxy 780Ti's in Taiwan? We have been digging for some legit information, all we have found is a recall list in Cantonese, can't tell if it's real or not.(after debunking the fried card picture)


Actually yes I do. With all the speculation that's been going on I think you'll be surprised to hear how simple the problem actually was. This batch of cards failed because the serial number sticker was somehow placed over the back of a MOSFET. Seriously. No faulty parts, no bad GPUs or anything like that. You'd be surprised how many problems a sticker being slightly out of place can cause. I'm sure it goes without saying the guy who calibrates the sticker sticking machine has gotten more attention than he's used to recently. Either way there's no risk of this happening to any cards in North America, Europe, Australia, or anywhere else. Just the one batch in the Chinese market was affected.

By the way, I've got another brief update regarding the new BIOS for the 780 HOF. I'm told the version I've been distributing is compatible with cards that use A1 stepping, which is the vast majority of HOFs out there. The upcoming release will include support for B1 stepping on the newest batches though and automatically detected which is needed. If your card is not compatible with the version I sent out earlier, it will give you a warning message to let you know in which case you'll just need to hold off a bit longer for the official release to arrive.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes I do. With all the speculation that's been going on I think you'll be surprised to hear how simple the problem actually was. This batch of cards failed because the serial number sticker was somehow placed over the back of a MOSFET. Seriously. No faulty parts, no bad GPUs or anything like that. You'd be surprised how many problems a sticker being slightly out of place can cause. I'm sure it goes without saying the guy who calibrates the sticker sticking machine has gotten more attention than he's used to recently. Either way there's no risk of this happening to any cards in North America, Europe, Australia, or anywhere else. Just the one batch in the Chinese market was affected.
> 
> By the way, I've got another brief update regarding the new BIOS for the 780 HOF. I'm told the version I've been distributing is compatible with cards that use A1 stepping, which is the vast majority of HOFs out there. The upcoming release will include support for B1 stepping on the newest batches though and automatically detected which is needed. If your card is not compatible with the version I sent out earlier, it will give you a warning message to let you know in which case you'll just need to hold off a bit longer for the official release to arrive.


Thank you for this... Btw, you do know the picture of the fried card is actually a tahiti ref PCB of some sort correct? We made a dedicated thread to debating this...

also, so then the recall sheet showing 30+ batch numbers was a farse is basically what you are saying...

Once again, thank you for your response. I will be adding this to the OP of my thread.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> Actually yes I do. With all the speculation that's been going on I think you'll be surprised to hear how simple the problem actually was. This batch of cards failed because the serial number sticker was somehow placed over the back of a MOSFET. Seriously. No faulty parts, no bad GPUs or anything like that. You'd be surprised how many problems a sticker being slightly out of place can cause. I'm sure it goes without saying *the guy who calibrates the sticker sticking machine has gotten more attention than he's used to recently*. Either way there's no risk of this happening to any cards in North America, Europe, Australia, or anywhere else. Just the one batch in the Chinese market was affected.
> 
> By the way, I've got another brief update regarding the new BIOS for the 780 HOF. I'm told the version I've been distributing is compatible with cards that use A1 stepping, which is the vast majority of HOFs out there. The upcoming release will include support for B1 stepping on the newest batches though and automatically detected which is needed. If your card is not compatible with the version I sent out earlier, it will give you a warning message to let you know in which case you'll just need to hold off a bit longer for the official release to arrive.


hahahaha A+


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> stupid question...
> 
> I have two 780s in SLI.
> In GPU-Z how do I know which one is the top card and which one in bottom?
> 
> is top card always gpu1?


In GPU-Z my top card is the first card in the dropdown and my bottom card is the second card in the dropdown.

In Nvidia Control Panel my top card is GPU(2) and my bottom card is GPU(1)

In Precision X the first card listed is my bottom card, the second card listed is my top card.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I´m very happy!!!....
> 
> My cards have already at home!!!. (2xGTX 780 LIGHTNINGS)
> 
> I can confirm REV B1..80.80.21.00.36 - P2083-0021
> 
> Both with Hynix Memory!!!...Asic Quality: Uper (70,2 % ) Botton (77,5%)
> 
> 
> 
> First one beer for me!!!!.... Second: I´ll test the graphics cards, temps, OC...etc.etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think??... I´ll go with the 331,58 Vs the latest drivers (some people have reported problems...)


Hi... I NEED URGENT HELP!!!!...

I was testing my "two babies"...I am very happy...Memory +500 NOT PROBLEM!!!, and with stock voltages about 1230...The stock voltages are very low...1.10 / 1.08 (I am impressed)....

But AaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!

When I was testing with a 3dmark13 (1.25v at 1320Mhz... +500MEM) *My SYSTEM ---> SHUT OFF SUNDLELY!!!!*
*
AND CANNOT PUT MY SYSTEM ON!!!*

I am sure that the graphics Card are "OK"...the leds on the motherboard light up, but when i press de "ON" Button --> NOTHING....ANY CODE, ANY...for less than a decime of second fan go up and nothing.

What do you think???

My system is specs "OK" (View sign).... The Standby Led on the PSU is green...I think that RIVE had Death...IS posible?... I Put off the Graphic CArds and the system is in the same state --> DON TURN ON - NOTHING....

I´m VERY FRUSTRATING... I HAVE 2 LIGHTNINGS AND "0" SYSTEM...Seems like a "cortocircuit" but my system are "rock solid" for many time...

*HEEEELPPPP!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Necrontire

Hello to everybody, is it bios Rev 4 is compatible with the benchmark model?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi aXque !
> 
> My revision is:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your OC ?


Hi!

I have the 80.80 bios and Kepler GK110B, maybe you have GK110B as well but you have the previous revision bios so I don't know.
Could be why I overclock higher even though you have a higher asic value.
I go 1215MHz on stock voltage and 1254 on +37/+62 and 7200 on Hynix memeroy. But right now I'm waiting for a modified bios by skyn3t så I can keep that voltage becuase I reach my power limit all the time and the rev3 skyn3t bios is not good for my card.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you solaifein.
> 
> Which bios can i flash ?
> 
> What benefit can I get ?


I'm pretty sure skyn3t or someone said that cards with 80.10 bios should not flash to 80.80. But I'm not sure.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> In GPU-Z my top card is the first card in the dropdown and my bottom card is the second card in the dropdown.
> 
> In Nvidia Control Panel my top card is GPU(2) and my bottom card is GPU(1)
> 
> In Precision X the first card listed is my bottom card, the second card listed is my top card.


how do you check that in nvidia control panel?

is it safe to say that top card always runs hotter than bottom with ref coolers?

One of the cards runs about 7c hotter during load and I purchased a high flow bracket to bring that down by few C


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi... I NEED URGENT HELP!!!!...
> 
> I was testing my "two babies"...I am very happy...Memory +500 NOT PROBLEM!!!, and with stock voltages about 1230...The stock voltages are very low...1.10 / 1.08 (I am impressed)....
> 
> But AaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!
> 
> When I was testing with a 3dmark13 (1.25v at 1320Mhz... +500MEM) *My SYSTEM ---> SHUT OFF SUNDLELY!!!!*
> *
> AND CANNOT PUT MY SYSTEM ON!!!*
> 
> I am sure that the graphics Card are "OK"...the leds on the motherboard light up, but when i press de "ON" Button --> NOTHING....ANY CODE, ANY...for less than a decime of second fan go up and nothing.
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> My system is specs "OK" (View sign).... The Standby Led on the PSU is green...I think that RIVE had Death...IS posible?... I Put off the Graphic CArds and the system is in the same state --> DON TURN ON - NOTHING....
> 
> I´m VERY FRUSTRATING... I HAVE 2 LIGHTNINGS AND "0" SYSTEM...Seems like a "cortocircuit" but my system are "rock solid" for many time...
> 
> *HEEEELPPPP!!!!!!!!!*


Motherboard died. Replace it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi... I NEED URGENT HELP!!!!...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was testing my "two babies"...I am very happy...Memory +500 NOT PROBLEM!!!, and with stock voltages about 1230...The stock voltages are very low...1.10 / 1.08 (I am impressed)....
> 
> But AaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!
> 
> When I was testing with a 3dmark13 (1.25v at 1320Mhz... +500MEM) *My SYSTEM ---> SHUT OFF SUNDLELY!!!!*
> *
> AND CANNOT PUT MY SYSTEM ON!!!*
> 
> I am sure that the graphics Card are "OK"...the leds on the motherboard light up, but when i press de "ON" Button --> NOTHING....ANY CODE, ANY...for less than a decime of second fan go up and nothing.
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> My system is specs "OK" (View sign).... The Standby Led on the PSU is green...I think that RIVE had Death...IS posible?... I Put off the Graphic CArds and the system is in the same state --> DON TURN ON - NOTHING....
> 
> 
> I´m VERY FRUSTRATING... I HAVE 2 LIGHTNINGS AND "0" SYSTEM...Seems like a "cortocircuit" but my system are "rock solid" for many time...
> 
> *HEEEELPPPP!!!!!!!!!*


You may of bricked the bios on the motherboard... here, try this video provided by tech syndicate




Or, you blew some of the PSU... Pull one card, try to boot.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You may of bricked the bios on the motherboard... here, try this video provided by tech syndicate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or, you blew some of the PSU... Pull one card, try to boot*.


This! ^ ^ and try to unplug everything including the PCIe cables and try to start the computer, it could well be your PSU too! if you have a second PSU try it to see if it really is the PSU or the motherboard!
Perhaps its RMA time for you Buddy! :


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> how do you check that in nvidia control panel?
> 
> is it safe to say that top card always runs hotter than bottom with ref coolers?
> 
> One of the cards runs about 7c hotter during load and I purchased a high flow bracket to bring that down by few C


Right click on the desktop and go to Nvidia Control Panel. Under "Set SLI and PhysX Configuration" you can see GPU(1) and GPU(2). It looks like this:


You can see which GPU your monitor is plugged into etc.

My monitor is plugged into my top card. Nvidia Control Panel lists my top card as GUP(2) and my bottom card as GPU(1).

My top card runs a lot hotter than my bottom card, probably by about 7-10C. I have GTX 780 Classifieds in SLI (they have the ACX cooler, not a blower cooler). It's common to have the top card run hotter. If you don't have space between the cards the top card is going to be quite a bit hotter.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Right click on the desktop and go to Nvidia Control Panel. Under "Set SLI and PhysX Configuration" you can see GPU(1) and GPU(2). It looks like this:
> 
> 
> You can see which GPU your monitor is plugged into etc.
> 
> My monitor is plugged into my top card. Nvidia Control Panel lists my top card as GUP(2) and my bottom card as GPU(1).
> 
> My top card runs a lot hotter than my bottom card, probably by about 7-10C. I have GTX 780 Classifieds in SLI (they have the ACX cooler, not a blower cooler). It's common to have the top card run hotter. If you don't have space between the cards the top card is going to be quite a bit hotter.


gotcha, thank you.

My top cards runs about 7c hotter and that with reference cooler.

I ordered high flow bracket and backplate I wonder if that will make a difference


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> gotcha, thank you.
> 
> My top cards runs about 7c hotter and that with reference cooler.
> 
> I ordered high flow bracket and backplate I wonder if that will make a difference


Yea that should definitely help a bit. I have a case fan on the side door of my case blowing cool air over the video cards and that has helped a lot with temps. Also, make sure your case has positive pressure so it's not sucking hot air back in that the video card blowers just blew out.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yea that should definitely help a bit. I have a case fan on the side door of my case blowing cool air over the video cards and that has helped a lot with temps. Also, make sure your case has positive pressure so it's not sucking hot air back in that the video card blowers just blew out.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en


yeah, I got 3 fans on intake
1 exhaust rear and 2 on top

hmm the link suggest to have top fans blow air in rather than out..interesting


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This! ^ ^ and try to unplug everything including the PCIe cables and try to start the computer, it could well be your PSU too! if you have a second PSU try it to see if it really is the PSU or the motherboard!
> Perhaps its RMA time for you Buddy! :


Thanks a lot...I think the PSU is "OK"...I have a psu tester, tomorrow , first of all I´ll check the PSU...

This is very strange!!!.... My system specs are Ok with top hardware...the PSU is a TT Toughpower XT 1475W GOLD,

The system sunddenly Go oFF...THe standby led on the PSU is green and the led in the Motherboard are ON, but after the system shut down (I was in a 3dmark13 Test) I cannot power on anymore!!!.

No BIOS led debugs, etc, etc...only fan for a tenth second....

My OC are "OK"...3970X at 4,5Ghz with 1,36v with offset, memory at stock voltage and speed , VTT/Vttsa at 1,11v, etc, etc....

I don´t understand what I should do with the bios to restore....(video).

Thanks a lot!!!.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> yeah, I got 3 fans on intake
> 1 exhaust rear and 2 on top
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see that you have a backplate on the top card. I remember someone posting that after putting the backplate on their card their temps went up, though I haven't found any other info on that.

I have backplates on both my cards and the backplates do get pretty hot.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I see that you have a backplate on the top card. I remember someone posting that after putting the backplate on their card their temps went up, though I haven't found any other info on that.
> 
> I have backplates on both my cards and the backplates do get pretty hot.


i purchased it used and it already came like this so I don't know if it made it hotter. Supposedly it supposed to lower temps.
I have another backplate for lower card coming in and high flow bracket for the top card

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M022-00-000030

I will measure the differences and report


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> i purchased it used and it already came like this so I don't know if it made it hotter. Supposedly it supposed to lower temps.
> I have another backplate for lower card coming in and high flow bracket for the top card
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M022-00-000030
> 
> I will measure the differences and report


High flow brackets can't hurt, the backplates are more for looks & protection. They don't really help with cooling, & can on occasion trap some heat & limit clocks, although in general they are pretty neutral, not helping or hurting temps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks a lot...I think the PSU is "OK"...I have a psu tester, tomorrow , first of all I´ll check the PSU...
> 
> This is very strange!!!.... My system specs are Ok with top hardware...the PSU is a TT Toughpower XT 1475W GOLD,
> 
> The system sunddenly Go oFF...THe standby led on the PSU is green and the led in the Motherboard are ON, but after the system shut down (I was in a 3dmark13 Test) I cannot power on anymore!!!.
> 
> No BIOS led debugs, etc, etc...only fan for a tenth second....
> 
> My OC are "OK"...3970X at 4,5Ghz with 1,36v with offset, memory at stock voltage and speed , VTT/Vttsa at 1,11v, etc, etc....
> 
> I don´t understand what I should do with the bios to restore....(video).
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!.


Did you try to reset the motherboard bios? in clear cmos button?



And the debug led what code does it show?

You could try to flash back the bios too: http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks a lot...I think the PSU is "OK"...I have a psu tester, tomorrow , first of all I´ll check the PSU...
> 
> This is very strange!!!.... My system specs are Ok with top hardware...the PSU is a TT Toughpower XT 1475W GOLD,
> 
> The system sunddenly Go oFF...THe standby led on the PSU is green and the led in the Motherboard are ON, but after the system shut down (I was in a 3dmark13 Test) I cannot power on anymore!!!.
> 
> No BIOS led debugs, etc, etc...only fan for a tenth second....
> 
> My OC are "OK"...3970X at 4,5Ghz with 1,36v with offset, memory at stock voltage and speed , VTT/Vttsa at 1,11v, etc, etc....
> 
> I don´t understand what I should do with the bios to restore....(video).
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you try to reset the motherboard bios? in clear cmos button?
> 
> 
> 
> And the debug led what code does it show?
> 
> You could try to flash back the bios too: http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


The rIVe can be a weird board at times, I was benching mine about a year ago & when I went to restart, same issue, fans spin for a sec but no boot. Tested the cpu & everything with a different board, worked fine. Back in the rIVe, still no boot.
I thought the board was dead & left it sitting until I could get time to clean it up & RMA it, went to do that a few month ago & put in a cpu to try it first, fired right up & worked fine since. I didn't do anything besides leave it in the shelf, no idea what the actual issue was.
Can't hurt to try the cmos clear, or try a new bios in flashback if it lets you. But might not hurt to just walk away from it for a bit & try it again later. They can be like zombie boards & return from the dead with some time.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The rIVe can be a weird board at times, I was benching mine about a year ago & when I went to restart, same issue, fans spin for a sec but no boot. Tested the cpu & everything with a different board, worked fine. Back in the rIVe, still no boot.
> I thought the board was dead & left it sitting until I could get time to clean it up & RMA it, went to do that a few month ago & put in a cpu to try it first, fired right up & worked fine since. I didn't do anything besides leave it in the shelf, no idea what the actual issue was.
> Can't hurt to try the cmos clear, or try a new bios in flashback if it lets you. *But might not hurt to just walk away from it for a bit & try it again later.* They can be like zombie boards & return from the dead with some time.


Yeah! This ^ ^! Just unplug the PSU power leads from the motherboard and let her rest a bit!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Seems alright as long as the warranty / RMA support is good.. I'll check check with our retailers here for some info regarding warranty support.


Just as an update, Zotac registered my card without any hassles. I was making a big deal over nothing (My serial number just wasn't registering as valid for whatever reason preventing me from registering the card). Customer service was prompt and it's all taken care of. I guess the place I bought it from is in fact authorized, just not listed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> Actually yes I do. With all the speculation that's been going on I think you'll be surprised to hear how simple the problem actually was. This batch of cards failed because the serial number sticker was somehow placed over the back of a MOSFET. Seriously. No faulty parts, no bad GPUs or anything like that. You'd be surprised how many problems a sticker being slightly out of place can cause. I'm sure it goes without saying the guy who calibrates the sticker sticking machine has gotten more attention than he's used to recently. Either way there's no risk of this happening to any cards in North America, Europe, Australia, or anywhere else. Just the one batch in the Chinese market was affected.
> 
> By the way, I've got another brief update regarding the new BIOS for the 780 HOF. I'm told the version I've been distributing is compatible with cards that use A1 stepping, which is the vast majority of HOFs out there. The upcoming release will include support for B1 stepping on the newest batches though and automatically detected which is needed. If your card is not compatible with the version I sent out earlier, it will give you a warning message to let you know in which case you'll just need to hold off a bit longer for the official release to arrive.


Keep us update regarding the GPU incident in china.

About the new bios , let me clear up this. I was and still testing the B1 revision. 80.80.21.00.46 It does look very solid. Results will come in two flavors Galaxy & sky.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hahahaha A+


With all this update you right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Hello to everybody, is it bios Rev 4 is compatible with the benchmark model?


Front page has the latest update for about your question. Also I did added the note there for a reason explained to no to flash and compatibility also with a user info mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I'm pretty sure skyn3t or someone said that cards with 80.10 bios should not flash to 80.80. But I'm not sure.


I said that I will confirm that with you


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Just as an update, Zotac registered my card without any hassles. I was making a big deal over nothing (My serial number just wasn't registering as valid for whatever reason preventing me from registering the card). Customer service was prompt and it's all taken care of. I guess the place I bought it from is in fact authorized, just not listed.


I've visited http://www.zotacusa.com/support and chat with thier RMA inquiry / Tech rep and helped me with my questions. I have a question about the memory chips used for this product but he was not sure if it's Hynix... Was told he'd email me back.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just downloaded nvidia inspector just to check what mem i had,must say i'm pretty please to say both my cards have samsung....


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just downloaded nvidia inspector just to check what mem i had,must say i'm pretty please to say both my cards have samsung....


What's your GTX 780s?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> What's your GTX 780s?


Both are reference cards,one is a gainward and the other a galaxy....


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you try to reset the motherboard bios? in clear cmos button?
> 
> 
> 
> And the debug led what code does it show?
> 
> You could try to flash back the bios too: http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The rIVe can be a weird board at times, I was benching mine about a year ago & when I went to restart, same issue, fans spin for a sec but no boot. Tested the cpu & everything with a different board, worked fine. Back in the rIVe, still no boot.
> I thought the board was dead & left it sitting until I could get time to clean it up & RMA it, went to do that a few month ago & put in a cpu to try it first, fired right up & worked fine since. I didn't do anything besides leave it in the shelf, no idea what the actual issue was.
> Can't hurt to try the cmos clear, or try a new bios in flashback if it lets you. But might not hurt to just walk away from it for a bit & try it again later. They can be like zombie boards & return from the dead with some time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah! This ^ ^! Just unplug the PSU power leads from the motherboard and let her rest a bit!


Yes, I clear the Cmos by the rear button on I/O shield....no LED post , is like a short-circuit (only the buttons on the RIVE are on, BIOS led, etc, etc).

I am reading about many users with this problem and seems that it solved by itsel by a magician art... (strange CMOS battery, weather...). Is the first time that I have this problem and I´m very frustated.

The system are actually "Dead"...I´ll probe tomorrow if by "art of magic" power on.... If not I´ll RMAit / change the motherboard I don´t want a motherboard with this problems...NEVER!!!.

Have anyone if this strange problem are correct in newer batchs of RIVE?.

What motherboard should I choose over the RIVE?.

Thanks!!!.


----------



## Thoth420

Don't underestimate the power of magic.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Yes, I clear the Cmos by the rear button on I/O shield....no LED post , is like a short-circuit (only the buttons on the RIVE are on, BIOS led, etc, etc).
> 
> I am reading about many users with this problem and seems that it solved by itsel by a magician art... (strange CMOS battery, weather...). Is the first time that I have this problem and I´m very frustated.
> 
> The system are actually "Dead"...I´ll probe tomorrow if by "art of magic" power on.... If not I´ll RMAit / change the motherboard I don´t want a motherboard with this problems...NEVER!!!.
> 
> Have anyone if this strange problem are correct in newer batchs of RIVE?.
> 
> What motherboard should I choose over the RIVE?.
> 
> Thanks!!!.


Here are two threads related to your problem:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28038-Rampage-iv-Extreme-boot-problem

http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?115-Rampage-Series-Motherboards

Well replacing the RIVE only with the new RIVE black coming next week?


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you solaifein.
> 
> Which bios can i flash ?
> 
> What benefit can I get ?


Whoa, i'm not the right person to ask what to flash. Better take a look at front page and/or wait for someone more responsible to respond.

As for the gains its up to you to decide.
you won't get anything running in aircoolers those bioses in e.g. games because you don't wan't that torture in your card for an 5-7% extra performance. Then again if you have water in GPU maybe some gains can be good.
but if you are pleased to bench and find limits in your hardware, keep looking around, ppl here are good.









@Jabba1977
Tough luck that RIVE ... seems quite dead. Did you pushed it hard or it was just luck?
As far as i know you ppl with RIVEs feel a kind of religious bond with your mobo's and SB-Es ... get the new "black" rive


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just downloaded nvidia inspector just to check what mem i had,must say i'm pretty please to say both my cards have samsung....


Nice! Mine has Elpida memory so it doesn't clock too hotly, but I'm happy enough with 6500. My 680 with Samsung chips hit 7GHz quite easily with room to spare.


----------



## sonarctica

Do someone know how i can clock my 780 to be accepted in 3dmark 11? cause no matter if i do a +20 or +150MHZ clock, the gpu driver is going to crash.
Or is this more of a driver problem?


----------



## Jabba1977

Not...all are ok.

The CPU was in a max voltage of [email protected] with offset , and Vtta / VTssa at aprox. 1.11, volts and temps are "OK".

Is from amazon.es and the RIVE black edition is "not listed"...I need an urgent replacement and I don´t want another RIVE. (I think we couldn´t admint this kind of problems in a high-end product that cost about 360€).

Wich motherboard should I choose?. I put my eyes on "MSI BIG BANG XPOWER II" -about same price-...what is our recomendation?.

Thanks!!!.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here are two threads related to your problem:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28038-Rampage-iv-Extreme-boot-problem
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?115-Rampage-Series-Motherboards
> 
> Well replacing the RIVE only with the new RIVE black coming next week?


woah now. They only confirmed the 19th, it hasn't actually happened yet...

oct 29th, 31st, nov 5th, 12th, 15th, 19th... Taking bets on next date...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you solaifein.
> 
> Which bios can i flash ?
> 
> What benefit can I get ?


First: Fill your SIG with your RIG! you can find the link in my SIG!
That way we know what brand is your card and what bios to recommend!
Its easier to advise you or help you because we know what kind on hardware you got when you got your SIG filled!
Everybody has 80% more chance of getting helped if their SIG is filled, without the SIG filled most of the time wont get answers!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> woah now. They only confirmed the 19th, it hasn't actually happened yet...
> 
> oct 29th, 31st, nov 5th, 12th, 15th, 19th... Taking bets on next date...


Driving you nuts eh?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Driving you nuts eh?


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Nice! Mine has Elpida memory so it doesn't clock too hotly, but I'm happy enough with 6500. My 680 with Samsung chips hit 7GHz quite easily with room to spare.


Where does it say who made your memory in nvidia inspector?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Where does it say who made your memory in nvidia inspector?


hover your mouse over "memory type" box.


----------



## grunion

I have a reference 780 I want to beat the crap out of, which bios?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I have a reference 780 I want to beat the crap out of, which bios?


Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
Version 80.10.37.00.80
It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 25%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

Front page....


----------



## YounGMessiah

I cant find the program for the LLC fix for non AB users.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I have a reference 780 I want to beat the crap out of, which bios?


sorry but you can't. the chip controller in the DCII won't let you hack volt mod. so you are stuck on 1.212v. but but if you hardmod it by soldering some resitor's you can break 1.6v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I cant find the program for the LLC fix for non AB users.


front page or razor sig


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I have a reference 780 I want to beat the crap out of, which bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sorry but you can't. the chip controller in the DCII won't let you hack volt mod. so you are stuck on 1.212v. but but if you hardmod it by soldering some resitor's you can break 1.6v
> front page or razor sig


Lol, you've been in hex too much keeping up with the cards, needs translation

52 65 66 65 72 65 6e 63 65 20 37 38 30 2c 20 6e 6f 74 20 64 63 75 49 49


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> front page or razor sig


Hey I tried that and it spit an error after restart about AB, thanks.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

If I flash a wrong bios on my card, can i reflash a "dead" card with the sky-s easyflash when i have another card plugged in ?
What i mean is I want to flash my Gigabyte GTX 780 windforce3x rev1.0
with its original bios as the sky-s 1137 bios seems to be to much for the card @ 1.150v and it keeps giving me the display driver has stopped working routine, the bios i want to flash is here.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 25%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> Front page....


I wouldn't recommend that one, every time I change Afterburner profiles the game or benchmark freezes. Doesn't happen with any other bios when changing profiles.


----------



## friskiest

I'm also looking for a bios I can destroy my MSI 780 with.

Tried rev 1 and rev 2 from the front page, but i still get throttling because of power %.

Is there any bios that works with .36 or .37 that has a higher tdp limit?

I tried the extreme benching one, but it did not play nice with my card.

Need moar power pleaaase.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, you've been in hex too much keeping up with the cards, needs translation
> 
> 52 65 66 65 72 65 6e 63 65 20 37 38 30 2c 20 6e 6f 74 20 64 63 75 49 49


75 70 73 2e 2e 2e 20 49 20 66 61 69 6c 33 64 20 74 68 65 72 65 20 6e 6f 77 20 3a 29 0d 0a 50 6d 20 73 65 6e 74 20 2c 20 49 20 6a 75 73 74 20 6e 65 65 64 20 74 6f 20 68 6f 77 20 68 65 20 77 61 6e 74 20 44 61 74 20 66 6c 61 76 6f 72


----------



## yenclas

Hi,

I have a MSI 780 Twin Forz Gaming and I'm not sure if I can put any bios to mod vCore and Power Límit (MAX in my card is 103 ant this is a problem)

This is my GPU-z:



(sorry by my bad English)

Help please !!!


----------



## Gutterhulk

Hi nice thread! as i have the GTX 780 AMP Edition what best bios would be? that unlock the card


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gutterhulk*
> 
> Hi nice thread! as i have the GTX 780 AMP Edition what best bios would be? that unlock the card


What bios version is yours? Please go to front page and look for how to create SIG rig and fill that out. Download the Ez3flash utilities too.


----------



## Gutterhulk

That the v2 bios for the AMP, as u know AMP edition first bios had issue with boost, this one if fixed. is there a way to manually change values of TDP? since with Kepler Bios editor 1.25 i can't change those.

oh ye as right now i use EVGA ACX bios, the bios string for zotac amp is

GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x1004
Version: 80.10.3A.00.59
GK110 P2083 SKU 20 VGA BIOS
Copyright (C) 1996-2013 NVIDIA Corp.
GK110 Board - 20830020


----------



## Imprezzion

Does V4 have any clockspeed advantage over V3?

I'm running V3 now at 1241Mhz but since i started to run BF4 on 150% resolution scale i can use every MHz I can get lol.


----------



## Yonner

What
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Do someone know how i can clock my 780 to be accepted in 3dmark 11? cause no matter if i do a +20 or +150MHZ clock, the gpu driver is going to crash.
> Or is this more of a driver problem?


what driver you on mate ?


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a MSI 780 Twin Forz Gaming and I'm not sure if I can put any bios to mod vCore and Power Límit (MAX in my card is 103 ant this is a problem)
> 
> This is my GPU-z:
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry by my bad English)
> 
> Help please !!!


Finally I test a bios modded and worked !!!

This bios lets you put up to +62 power voltage and 115 límit. Anyway I saw that if I leave the frequency to 1.202Mhz I needn't up voltage (1.150) to get stable 100%, and if I up voltage +62 (1212) and I set core speed to 1.242Mhz I see some artifact.

But at least throttling never does !!!

So this is my OC finally:

Core: 1.202Mhz
Mem: 6.800Mhz
vCore: 1.150v
Límit Power: 108 (does not even comes close ...)


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Finally I test this bios:
> 
> Link REMOVED BY aXque.
> 
> And worked !!!
> 
> This bios lets you put up to +62 power voltage and 115 límit. Anyway I saw that if I leave the frequency to 1.202Mhz I needn't up voltage (1.150) to get stable 100%, and if I up voltage +62 (1212) and I set core speed to 1.242Mhz I see some artifact.
> 
> But at least throttling never does !!!
> 
> So this is my OC finally:
> 
> Core: 1.202Mhz
> Mem: 6.800Mhz
> vCore: 1.150v
> Límit Power: 108 (does not even comes close ...)


I guess this proves that higher ASIC is not necessarily = higher overclock. With your asic I would have thought 1228 on stock no problem.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Finally I test this bios:
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=39
> 
> And worked !!!
> 
> This bios lets you put up to +62 power voltage and 115 límit. Anyway I saw that if I leave the frequency to 1.202Mhz I needn't up voltage (1.150) to get stable 100%, and if I up voltage +62 (1212) and I set core speed to 1.242Mhz I see some artifact.
> 
> But at least throttling never does !!!
> 
> So this is my OC finally:
> 
> Core: 1.202Mhz
> Mem: 6.800Mhz
> vCore: 1.150v
> Límit Power: 108 (does not even comes close ...)


Please remove the link to Techinferno! It is not allowed by the site itself or by the owner of the bios Svl7!
And IMO you have better bios in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Finally I test this bios:
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=39
> 
> And worked !!!
> 
> This bios lets you put up to +62 power voltage and 115 límit. Anyway I saw that if I leave the frequency to 1.202Mhz I needn't up voltage (1.150) to get stable 100%, and if I up voltage +62 (1212) and I set core speed to 1.242Mhz I see some artifact.
> 
> But at least throttling never does !!!
> 
> So this is my OC finally:
> 
> Core: 1.202Mhz
> Mem: 6.800Mhz
> vCore: 1.150v
> Límit Power: 108 (does not even comes close ...)


SVL7 BIOS is good, try them all and see what works best for your card. Nice clocks especially at that voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Please remove the link to Techinferno! It is not allowed by the site itself or by the owner of the bios Svl7!
> And IMO you have better bios in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


Was it not agreed at the beginning when he first released his modded bios that it was ok to post it on this forum. Unless something has changed.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Please remove the link to Techinferno! It is not allowed by the site itself or by the owner of the bios Svl7!
> And IMO you have better bios in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


Sorry,

I delete the link.

What is the difference with this bioses ?

Which bios can I download for my card MSI 780 Twin Forz gaming in the first post ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> SVL7 BIOS is good, try them all and see what works best for your card. Nice clocks especially at that voltage.
> *Was it not agreed at the beginning when he first released his modded bios that it was ok to post it on this forum. Unless something has changed*.


You are new here so i give you the benefit of the doubt; im a Techinferno user myself and i know the house rules, NEVER svl7 agreed to have his files posted outside techinferno, to download them you had to be a member and have 5 effective posts! even what is public is not to be posted elsewhere!



This should elucidate!

And with the latest slander being set that my Brother Skyn3t stole svl7 work to begin with an *utter and preposterous lie* without any evidence what so ever! There was a guy posting here in the beginning of the Titan thread with svl7 bios but removed svl7 name from the bios, but it wasnt Skyn3t!!! i refuted it in techinferno at svl7 and Brian( site Administrator) and asked for evidence, none was given! http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios-64.html#post67723
So pardon me for not wanting to bring more mud to OCN, we have such a wonderful thing going on here at Titan/780/780Ti threads, as these things are best left behind!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Just saw Skynets red skin for precison, that is really purdy


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> What
> what driver you on mate ?


331.65


----------



## Zapee995

Hello again overclocker!!







I have just one simple question...When i flash a bios that says "1.212V unlocked", the gpu will work at this voltage after flash or it will be at stock (1.15) ?? So i cant figure out if i have to manually give more V or its forced to work at 1.212 with no change at oc software?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

It is 1.150 by default you have to manually set it to 1.212


----------



## Zapee995

Thats thats why my benchmarks always failing at some point...









So when dr. Skynet says "1.212v unlocked" means that the card has the ability to go 1.212 and beyond but the "stock" voltage on a flashed gpu is stock as out of the box and not 1.212v...

Thank you very very much!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Thats thats why my benchmarks always failing at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when dr. Skynet says "1.212v unlocked" means that the card has the ability to go 1.212 and beyond but the "stock" voltage on a flashed gpu is stock as out of the box and not 1.212v...
> 
> Thank you very very much!


Dr. skyn3t haha that's awesome (and accurate!)

You can change the voltage with EVGA Precision X or with Afterburner. If you're on air you probably don't want to go beyond 1.212v, it gets pretty hot. Keep an eye on your temps.


----------



## Zapee995

Thanks! I am on water but i dont think i will go beyond safe...So i have to change the voltage to +X mV and the power limit or hust the first??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Thanks! I am on water but i dont think i will go beyond safe...So i have to change the voltage to +X mV and the power limit or hust the first??


both preferably. It's going to need more wattage to sustain the higher vcore. Just remember, setting your card to max power target doesn't mean it's going to automatically start sucking extra watts.


----------



## Zapee995

Ok, i understand...So if i set +20mV i will get 1.187+0.015=1.202 and if i give +101% power limit what i get?? 1.214v?? I mean, the power limit affect the voltage of card or its just for watt??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Hello again overclocker!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just one simple question...When i flash a bios that says "1.212V unlocked", the gpu will work at this voltage after flash or it will be at stock (1.15) ?? So i cant figure out if i have to manually give more V or its forced to work at 1.212 with no change at oc software?? Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Thats thats why my benchmarks always failing at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when dr. Skynet says "1.212v unlocked" means that the card has the ability to go 1.212 and beyond but the "stock" voltage on a flashed gpu is stock as out of the box and not 1.212v...
> 
> Thank you very very much!


My Brother´s modded bios work as a normal out of the box bios with the exception of having unlocked voltage, boost disabled, higher PT and a few other changes!
If you have a different version PCB or bios or the bios do not work as intended, please send Skyn3t or me a PM stating the problem along with the card´s brand with the cards original stock bios saved with EZ3flash tool option #2

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zapee995*
> 
> Ok, i understand...So if i set +20mV i will get 1.187+0.015=1.202 and if i give +101% power limit what i get?? 1.214v?? I mean, the power limit affect the voltage of card or its just for watt??


Lots of fellows in here from Hellas which also means Greece!









Well, when you add +20mv you are adding 0.020v to your stock voltage: 1.187v + 0.020v = 1.207v
The power limit do not affect voltages but voltages affect power limit when you hit it and increase the voltage your current will go down and youll have downclocks and bad 3D performance!
It´s tricky to understand all this but if you increase PT to the max and increase voltages your amperage will go up as you increase the clocks (AND ONLY WHEN) and some PSUs even big ones shut down!
Try lower PT when you have such problems, and only increase PT when you hit 100% and or get downclocks!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## ice445

How do you find out what stock volts are quickly? I somehow forgot in the last two days how to check...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> How do you find out what stock volts are quickly? I somehow forgot in the last two days how to check...


Each card has a specific voltage at idle and at load, just fire up AB monitor and check yours!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are new here so i give you the benefit of the doubt; im a Techinferno user myself and i know the house rules, NEVER svl7 agreed to have his files posted outside techinferno, to download them you had to be a member and have 5 effective posts! even what is public is not to be posted elsewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> This should elucidate!
> 
> And with the latest slander being set that my Brother Skyn3t stole svl7 work to begin with an *utter and preposterous lie* without any evidence what so ever! There was a guy posting here in the beginning of the Titan thread with svl7 bios but removed svl7 name from the bios, but it wasnt Skyn3t!!! i refuted it in techinferno at svl7 and Brian( site Administrator) and asked for evidence, none was given! http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios-64.html#post67723
> So pardon me for not wanting to bring more mud to OCN, we have such a wonderful thing going on here at Titan/780/780Ti threads, as these things are best left behind!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Actually I am not new, I've been here from the start when the BIOS was posted on this forum and was actually in the OP. The guy posted a link to download SVL7's BIOS from techinferno. The slander as much as I've seen has not been from SVL himself has it? So using derogatory terms such as bring mud to OCN is uncalled for and you should erase that immediately.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Actually I am not new, I've been here from the start when the BIOS was posted on this forum and was actually in the OP. The guy posted a link to download SVL7's BIOS from techinferno. The slander as much as I've seen has not been from SVL himself has it? So using derogatory terms such as bring mud to OCN is uncalled for and you should erase that immediately.


Early on in the thread the link to svl7's bios was posted, svl7 popped in to request that it not be directly linked.

The slander was from a new username at OCN, not svl7 himself. If svl7 had an issue he probably would have come himself & said so, I have no idea if he even knew someone was in here stirring up trouble in his name. The guy was trying to sling mud here so it isn't uncalled for, but it was just some troll.

All false so the whole thing should be ignored & forgotten...


----------



## Q5Grafx

On my 780 card it says support for up to four monitors and i am running 2x sli right now. does this mean that when i get my 3rd sli card i can support 12 monitors. or does the fact that sli slot pcie #3 is at 8x it wont support a full 4 monitors. i am planning to make a huge monitor bank in the future and wondering what the capabilities are. furthermore i was considering 4k monitors so would this mean only 1 monitor per card. or is the 4 monitors rated att 4 1440p. what is the actual most i could feed from a 3x sli config in the monster machine listed below. any tips or clues would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Actually I am not new, I've been here from the start when the BIOS was posted on this forum and was actually in the OP. The guy posted a link to download SVL7's BIOS from techinferno. The slander as much as I've seen has not been from SVL himself has it? So using derogatory terms such as bring mud to OCN is uncalled for and you should erase that immediately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Early on in the thread the link to svl7's bios was posted, svl7 popped in to request that it not be directly linked.
> 
> The slander was from a new username at OCN, not svl7 himself. If svl7 had an issue he probably would have come himself & said so, I have no idea if he even knew someone was in here stirring up trouble in his name. The guy was trying to sling mud here so it isn't uncalled for, but it was just some troll.
> 
> *All false so the whole thing should be ignored & forgotten*...


There is an old saying: "Least said, soonest mended"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Actually I am not new, I've been here from the start when the BIOS was posted on this forum and was actually in the OP. The guy posted a link to download SVL7's BIOS from techinferno. The slander as much as I've seen has not been from SVL himself has it? So using derogatory terms such as bring mud to OCN is uncalled for and you should erase that immediately.


Meh, it seems you were not actually in the thread before it's cleaning. It's happened a few times, from a few different people speaking "on his behalf" or "in his name" blah blah, he use to actually pop into Club titan to help us out before all that went down.

anyways, moving on...


----------



## OccamRazor

*Revised Afterburner beta 17*

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,19.html


----------



## Spikeis

i have now tryed all vBios revs and none of them work for me.
rev 1,2 and 3 gives lines and odd colors and BSOD evertime i try to boot the computer.
With rev4 i can boot into windows (even that is wrong bios and should not be flashed to my card) but i cant clock or anything, since when the card get some load it auto clock down to standard clock.
So seems like Gigabyte and the vBios isent friends







.
Skyn3t are you releasing any new vBios updates for the "rev 2.0" gigabytes card that arent rly rev 2 ?









Thanks,

Here is my orginal/standard bios file: http://speedy.sh/sPZfS/GigabyteOrginalBios-80-10-3A-00-32.rar


----------



## Captivate

So I have 3 watercooled GTX 780s and I decided to do the soft volt/LLC mod. Right now GPU1 max voltage is 1.3V, and GPU2/GPU3 is 1.325V.
What are some reasonable clocks I should be getting with all reference cards? I purchased these cards within 2 weeks of release in May/June, 2 of them are EVGA SC ACX and another one is just an SC.


----------



## theilya

what game can I use to see if my clocks are stable.

I can run valley/3d mark for hours with no problems at 1200/7000 1.212w

however I get random video card driver crashes and computer reboots in bf4.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what game can I use to see if my clocks are stable.
> 
> I can run valley/3d mark for hours with no problems at 1200/7000 1.212w
> 
> however I get random video card driver crashes and computer reboots in bf4.


have you tried changing your drivers mate?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> So I have 3 watercooled GTX 780s and I decided to do the soft volt/LLC mod. Right now GPU1 max voltage is 1.3V, and GPU2/GPU3 is 1.325V.
> What are some reasonable clocks I should be getting with all reference cards? I purchased these cards within 2 weeks of release in May/June, 2 of them are EVGA SC ACX and another one is just an SC.


Really that up to you to find out! All cards are different and react differently to voltages! Go bench and tell us yourself! but i bet you an go over 1300mhz!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what game can I use to see if my clocks are stable.
> 
> I can run valley/3d mark for hours with no problems at 1200/7000 1.212w
> 
> however I get random video card driver crashes and computer reboots in bf4.


Far Cry 3! IMO if its stable in FC3 its stable in 90% of everything out there! 3Dmark11 is also good to check clocks! BF4 is known to have crashes but often isnt OC related its the game itself so it can be confusing to know which is which and caused what!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> have you tried changing your drivers mate?


I'm using the latest ones.
The crash is random so I cant really test it at different clocks without wasting ton of time.


----------



## Captivate

I wish there was a benchmark tool that would be game stable as well. Testing in game is just much more tedious than just simply running a benchmark to see if it is stable...


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> On my 780 card it says support for up to four monitors and i am running 2x sli right now. does this mean that when i get my 3rd sli card i can support 12 monitors. or does the fact that sli slot pcie #3 is at 8x it wont support a full 4 monitors. i am planning to make a huge monitor bank in the future and wondering what the capabilities are. furthermore i was considering 4k monitors so would this mean only 1 monitor per card. or is the 4 monitors rated att 4 1440p. what is the actual most i could feed from a 3x sli config in the monster machine listed below. any tips or clues would be deeply appreciated.


I know for sure that if you use sli you can have a maximum of 3 monitors in surround mode + 1 more monitor as accessory. If you are using multiple cards as stand alone, not in sli mode, you may be able to use more monitors.

(Something to note though, if you are using windows 8.1, 3 x monitor surround + 1 accessory monitor mode is broken and will FREEZE windows as soon as you try to use the accessory monitor. This is as of driver version 331.65)


----------



## lilchronic

is there a 550w PT bios for the 780..... i need it


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Really that up to you to find out! All cards are different and react differently to voltages! Go bench and tell us yourself! but i bet you an go over 1300mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3! IMO if its stable in FC3 its stable in 90% of everything out there! 3Dmark11 is also good to check clocks! BF4 is known to have crashes but often isnt OC related its the game itself so it can be confusing to know which is which and caused what!


I would really like to add Metro Last Light in this list. It has a built in benchmark and will freeze/crash if your GPU core clock is to high.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> i have now tryed all vBios revs and none of them work for me.
> rev 1,2 and 3 gives lines and odd colors and BSOD evertime i try to boot the computer.
> With rev4 i can boot into windows (even that is wrong bios and should not be flashed to my card) but i cant clock or anything, since when the card get some load it auto clock down to standard clock.
> So seems like Gigabyte and the vBios isent friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Skyn3t are you releasing any new vBios updates for the "rev 2.0" gigabytes card that arent rly rev 2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Here is my orginal/standard bios file: http://speedy.sh/sPZfS/GigabyteOrginalBios-80-10-3A-00-32.rar


I will get you Fix up, just give me some time. I'm on 770,780,780LT,Classy & Titan also I want the 690 too







. like my profile says About me


----------



## managerman

These 780's still have all kinds of legs....who needs 780ti's









Core: 1360
Mem: 7200

Watercooled with EK blocks, 1.35v via LLC mod and Zawarudo's Voltage Hack. Temps maxed out at 48C...Kill-a-Watt meter showed between 1330-1380 Watts during the run.



-M


----------



## Leethal

Got myself another GTX 780 for SLI









Looking into a 1440p Monitor now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what game can I use to see if my clocks are stable.
> 
> I can run valley/3d mark for hours with no problems at 1200/7000 1.212w
> 
> however I get random video card driver crashes and computer reboots in bf4.


"game stable" is going to be different in pretty much every game. If I were you, I would drop the memory clocks until stable. Either drop the clocks(mem first), or give it more volts.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> "game stable" is going to be different in pretty much every game. If I were you, I would drop the memory clocks until stable. Either drop the clocks(mem first), or give it more volts.


Not sure that I agree with this. For me it's either 100% or nothing at all.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Not sure that I agree with this. For me it's either 100% or nothing at all.


In my experience, being "100% game stable" is going to require more power in some titles, than others. Example: I can run Serious Sam 3:BFE @ 1300+ @ 7ghz memory with 1.212... If I try to do that in crysis3, or metro 3, or the like its going to require closer to 1.3V. I'm also running SLi + 2d surround, so i'm putting allot more strain on my GPU's then allot of the folks in this thread.

If you are say, running 2 780's on a single 1080P monitor they are going to be half asleep in many titles.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> These 780's still have all kinds of legs....who needs 780ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core: 1360
> Mem: 7200
> 
> Watercooled with EK blocks, 1.35v via LLC mod and Zawarudo's Voltage Hack. Temps maxed out at 48C...Kill-a-Watt meter showed between 1330-1380 Watts during the run.
> 
> 
> 
> -M


That power draw is really high! I have a 3930k and 3 780s as well and my power draw is a mere 800W when running these benchmarks. Afterburner reports ~50% power% usage.


----------



## Captivate

Oh, that power draw was during a Valley run. It seems Heaven draws a lot more, nice.


----------



## lilchronic

you should see firestike and 3dmark 11 that pulls a lot of watts especially GPU test 1









................so is the a way i can get my hands on a bios with a higher power target than 440w that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Captivate

Bah, my 2nd GPU is a rotten one =(. It clocks poorly compared to number 1 and 3.


----------



## raven7

Is there anyway of increasing the power limit other than a bios flash? the 106% limit is severely limiting my clock on the EVGA 780 SC, I would flash a modded bios but my card is the the newer revision and there is no bios for it as yet.


----------



## Chomuco

new dell u2711 + asus gtx 780 dcii oc stock


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raven7*
> 
> Is there anyway of increasing the power limit other than a bios flash? the 106% limit is severely limiting my clock on the EVGA 780 SC, I would flash a modded bios but my card is the the newer revision and there is no bios for it as yet.


You will have to wait for skyn3t to modify the bios. I have a PL of 103% so you can sympathise with me. Can't run any OC at all on stock. But my card is a beast. I did use the rev3 bios a while just to try it out and it is a beast.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raven7*
> 
> Is there anyway of increasing the power limit other than a bios flash? the 106% limit is severely limiting my clock on the EVGA 780 SC, I would flash a modded bios but my card is the the newer revision and there is no bios for it as yet.


For higher power limits bios flashing is about it.
It can be hardmodded to make the card think it's getting less power than it is, so there is more room within the power limit for overclocking, but the warranty will be gone.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will get you Fix up, just give me some time. I'm on 770,780,780LT,Classy & Titan also I want the 690 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . like my profile says About me


sweet







.

Thanks mate


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hover your mouse over "memory type" box.


Ah







Mine is Elpida is that good?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raven7*
> 
> Is there anyway of increasing the power limit other than a bios flash? the 106% limit is severely limiting my clock on the EVGA 780 SC, I would flash a modded bios but my card is the the newer revision and there is no bios for it as yet.


Or use extreme cold to reduce the current needed by reducing resistance...








Resistance is molecular friction, in the case of conductivity, it is the amount of energy used to bump an electron from one atom to the next, the hotter the conductor, the more energy is required to generate current, when energy is used to generate current, energy is also lost in the form of heat, now, when you cool the conductor to extreme low temperatures, it is like adding oil to an engine, the better grade of oil the better the engine runs and less the wear and tear on the engine caused by friction and heat!

Just a thought!


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> Ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Elpida is that good?


I guess I'll be the guy who says it. No they are the worst.


----------



## Venom95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I guess I'll be the guy who says it. No they are the worst.


lol, well that's a let down =/


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I guess I'll be the guy who says it. No they are the worst.


Be glad Qimonda memory isn't getting use in gpus these days, they can make Elpida look awesome.


----------



## Thoth420

I don't even want to know what kind is in mine...ignorance is bliss(at least for me since I won't OC the memory anyway).








My gut says Elpida based on when I ordered it though.


----------



## Venom95

What is a ref 780 worth no adays? 400? Thinking about upgrading to a TI if I can find a buyer


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom95*
> 
> What is a ref 780 worth no adays? 400? Thinking about upgrading to a TI if I can find a buyer


im sure it will sell real quick @ 400$
im hoping to get around 475$ for mine or 550$ with EK-FC waterblock and back plate.... once i decide to let it go.


----------



## Seid Dark

Samsung memory doesn't guarantee good overclock, it can be crap like Elpida. My card with Samsung only does 6600MHz.


----------



## Captivate

So frustrating trying to get game stable overclocks. It's so pointless and time consuming. You try some new settings out and it crashes, rinse and repeat. You can spend hours trying to get benchmarks stable and then you try out a game and boom crash after a few minutes.
Also, if crash, how does everyone else crash? Just a reset or does the game crash or whatever? For me the entire PC just reboots and that's that. I'm not getting the clocks other people are getting it seems, quite frustrating that I get these low clocks.
This guy above me having 3 780s at 1350/7200, like, ???? I can barely OC my memory and my gpu doesn't go that high either.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Samsung memory doesn't guarantee good overclock, it can be crap like Elpida. My card with Samsung only does 6600MHz.


There's Hynix memory as well. I have them and 7200MHz seems stable, I will test them out more later.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you should see firestike and 3dmark 11 that pulls a lot of watts especially GPU test 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................so is the a way i can get my hands on a bios with a higher power target than 440w that would be greatly appreciated


Yep.i pulled over 1550 watts in test 1 of 3dmark11 with the same settings as my heaven run...

-M


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Yep.i pulled over 1550 watts in test 1 of 3dmark11 with the same settings as my heaven run...
> 
> -M


1550w? The heck? Are you putting like 2 volts through it or something?


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> 1550w? The heck? Are you putting like 2 volts through it or something?


Nah....just 1.35v on all three cards







when the system is idle it pulls 460 watts....lots of power drawing components...

-M


----------



## Dream39

Hello, i see a "new" version of mod bios for Asus DCII 80.10.37.00.12 - this is newest or older revision ? then 3A. ?


----------



## hypespazm

has anyone tried flashing a 780 with a TI bios?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> new dell u2711 + asus gtx 780 dcii oc stock


Got any performance numbers for bf4 or 3, looking to ditch this crossfire setup. The dc2 is very attractive with its game bundles right now I'm just curious if it comes close to holding 60 fps with fxaa or 2xmsaa in bf4 @ 1440p.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> has anyone tried flashing a 780 with a TI bios?


Does not work, tried with a reference and a DCII.


----------



## theilya

I seem to be experiencing high idle temps on my 780 SLI (ref coolers)

running sky bios @1200/1750 1.212w
fans at 45%

idle temps are 60c

any ideas?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Got any performance numbers for bf4 or 3, looking to ditch this crossfire setup. The dc2 is very attractive with its game bundles right now I'm just curious if it comes close to holding 60 fps with fxaa or 2xmsaa in bf4 @ 1440p.


A single 780 is likely going to have trouble with that. Two of them? No problem!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I seem to be experiencing high idle temps on my 780 SLI (ref coolers)
> 
> running sky bios @1200/1750 1.212w
> fans at 45%
> 
> idle temps are 60c
> 
> any ideas?


You should state you issue with details.What drivers are you on? any profile? kboost enable? anything we can't guess.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You should state you issue with details.What drivers are you on? any profile? kboost enable? anything we can't guess.


I'm using 331.65
kboost disabled
GTX 780 SC in SLI mode (reference coolers)
Idle at 1137 core clock /w voltages at 1.212
GPU fan at 45%

plenty of airflow in the case

idle temps are 60-64c for the top card and 56-60c for the bottom card (depending on room temp)

Are those idle temps considered high? if so what might be the issue?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Got any performance numbers for bf4 or 3, looking to ditch this crossfire setup. The dc2 is very attractive with its game bundles right now I'm just curious if it comes close to holding 60 fps with fxaa or 2xmsaa in bf4 @ 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> A single 780 is likely going to have trouble with that. Two of them? No problem!
Click to expand...

A single 7950 can almost do it with forced 12EQ edge detect, so I assumed a 780 shouldn't sweat it with at least fxaa, i'm talking multi not the singleplayer, performance hurts in single player lol


----------



## TelFiRE

It's official! I'm in







Not overclocking yet... gonna spend a little more time reading up to make sure I don't break anything!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I'm using 331.65
> kboost disabled
> GTX 780 SC in SLI mode (reference coolers)
> Idle at 1137 core clock /w voltages at 1.212
> GPU fan at 45%
> 
> plenty of airflow in the case
> 
> idle temps are 60-64c for the top card and 56-60c for the bottom card (depending on room temp)
> 
> Are those idle temps considered high? if so what might be the issue?


Fixed now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> It's official! I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not overclocking yet... gonna spend a little more time reading up to make sure I don't break anything!


you won't you just need this. remember each time you add +13 you core clock increasy. so this is how it goes. On memory no rules but only after you find the top creo clock. you can always start increasing from +100 when crash drop -10 or -20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No guine big cuz I won't and I never inject venomous into it only *P*ower!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chart he just made.
> 
> Ok let me clear this up Nvidia has been on that table for such a long time. IIRC Fermi has increment of +5 not sure but and error margin of -2 kepler has increment of +13 error margin of -1.
> *S*ometimes even if you dial +13 in such a core clock close to any number by half I mean 90*1.5* Mhz and you add +13 to move tha cloc clock up you need to add the error margin +1 in order to get going and use the increment +13.
> 
> Some architecture has the error margin of -3 to -6 depends on how they clock the GPU. I know it is a such a bug but *I*t *i*s *w*hat *i*t *i*s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good that you guys start this conversation here because I have seen many video review on YouTube the guys keep add round numbers to OC the GPU. I had changed my pant's many time lol


----------



## Koniakki

Hopefully 3 days to go for my GB 780 WF3. Oh boy the waitinggggggg.


----------



## Captivate

Okay, some results from my tri SLI 780 setup, all cards are reference cooled by EK block btw.
I can run card 1/card 3 SLI just fine on 1346/7000 at 1.35v with the softmod. AS SOON as I add my middle card, bad stuff happens. I crash at those clocks and stock clocks for my center card. When I decrease my center card to -105mhz (1032mhz), it runs the benchmark fine. I can run JUST the center card fine at 1322/7000, also at 1.35v.
So, does anyone have a good explanation as to why this happens? My 3rd card is just not stable whenever higher clocks are introduced, and I have no idea why. It's quite annoying, really. I want to clock them high, I didn't get these waterblocks for nothing!
Some additional info, I'm running with a 3930k at 4.6ghz, and a XFX 1250W PSU. I don't really think it's a PSU issie, because whenever it crashes with my 3rd card, the watt o meter reads 1150W. I've seen it read 1350W in Furmark and not crash...


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Fixed now


just want to say than for taking your time to look into my issue and figure it out.

OCN is a great community


----------



## rabidz7

This card sux eggs


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> This card sux eggs


which card?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Okay, some results from my tri SLI 780 setup, all cards are reference cooled by EK block btw.
> I can run card 1/card 3 SLI just fine on 1348/7000 at 1.35v with the softmod. AS SOON as I add my middle card, bad stuff happens. I crash at those clocks and stock clocks for my center card. When I decrease my center card to -105mhz (1032mhz), it runs the benchmark fine. I can run JUST the center card fine at 1322/7000, also at 1.35v.
> So, does anyone have a good explanation as to why this happens? My 3rd card is just not stable whenever higher clocks are introduced, and I have no idea why. It's quite annoying, really. I want to clock them high, I didn't get these waterblocks for nothing!


this is normal , it is very hard to get 3GPU to clock the same. get the weaker GPU and put in the third slot.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which card?


the 3Dfx on his avatar


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is normal , it is very hard to get 3GPU to clock the same. get the weaker GPU and put in the third slot.


I would have to clearmy loop, and take off the SLI bridge =(, what a pain!
The guy a few posts back had 1350/7200 for all his 3 cards no problem! I'm jealous and I want the same! lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I would have to clearmy loop, and take off the SLI bridge =(, what a pain!
> The guy a few posts back had 1350/7200 for all his 3 cards no problem! I'm jealous and I want the same! lol


sorry







, cleaning loop is not a pain is therapy, for me at least







if you have tubing no hard tubing like acrylic.


----------



## raven7

@ skyn3t

Mate will there be an modded bios for the 80.80 revision cards for the likes of the reference 780 SC? I have sent you my bios just in case you missed my link.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Got any performance numbers for bf4 or 3, looking to ditch this crossfire setup. The dc2 is very attractive with its game bundles right now I'm just curious if it comes close to holding 60 fps with fxaa or 2xmsaa in bf4 @ 1440p.


No way in hell will a single 780 maintain constant 60fps, ive seen alot of below 30 and even as low as 15 on my 780 @ 1300/7200 on 1440p, that was with 4xMSAA dropping it to no AA helped some but still, single card wont maintain constant 60
But I am stuck with the stock clocked 4770K atm since im waiting for the new cooler, and that might bottleneck it abit since I heared bf4 likes fast cpu-s and memory and im only running 1866.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I don't even want to know what kind is in mine...ignorance is bliss(at least for me since I won't OC the memory anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gut says Elpida based on when I ordered it though.


You can download nvidia inspector, and hover over memory type with your mouse to see what kind of chips ya got


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raven7*
> 
> @ skyn3t
> 
> Mate will there be an modded bios for the 80.80 revision cards for the likes of the reference 780 SC? I have sent you my bios just in case you missed my link.


you already have a reply


----------



## raven7

Cheers, flash went fine but the card will not bump past 1.087 voltage in game/benchmarks so instant crash, any tips?


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> You will have to wait for skyn3t to modify the bios. I have a PL of 103% so you can sympathise with me. Can't run any OC at all on stock. But my card is a beast. I did use the rev3 bios a while just to try it out and it is a beast.


I also need bios MSI 780 Twin Forz Gaming with only Power Limit more than 103%. I flashed skyn3t-3A-SC bios and worked but I prefer my original bios with PL changed only


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> I also need bios MSI 780 Twin Forz Gaming with only Power Limit more than 103%. I flashed skyn3t-3A-SC bios and worked but I prefer my original bios with PL changed only


why do you prefer the original bios ? boost disabled is the best part about sky-s bios and oh ofcourse the 130% PT


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> why do you prefer the original bios ? boost disabled is the best part about sky-s bios and oh ofcourse the 130% PT


True, I had not thought of. Thank you!


----------



## Imprezzion

I got a bit of a wierd question.
I've been ghetto'ing my GTX780 reference with a, believe it or not, Accelero Xtreme Plus gen 1. So not the II or III, no the old Xtreme Plus.

Been bending heatpipes, cutting pieces of heatsink material, made a custom mount out of a mount with the right mouting holes but too long of spacers which I ground down to fit.. Screwed it straight to the PCB using the PCB itself as a ''spring'' for the mount. It's just bolted straight through the PCB with screws and lays on the die. Tightening the screws pulls the PCB ever so slightly increasing pressure on the die.

Temps on 12v fanspeed are about 55c load for the core on 1.256v.

However, and here it comes, I don't have a IR / Laser / FLIR thermo here so I can't for the love of god measure VRM temps.

I used the VR004 kit with the large sinks and the one-part glue.

Now, I did not test VRM temps at all on reference but just didn't dare to push past 1.231v (1.212v with LLC = 0).
I really wanna push a bit further now but don't want to melt my VRM's.

Can any of you run your card on stock cooler or ACX or whatever cooler ya got and run Valley for a while at a proper OC like 1.21v with LLC = 0 or something and just touch the back of the card where the VRM's are. My card after 15 minutes of looping Valley Extreme HD at 1.256v is about as hot where I can touch the back of the VRM's about 2-3 seconds and then it hurts.

If stock cooler lets it get hotter on stock or a small overvolt i'd probably be fine.

Look, I know they aren't 100+c cause that would cause a instant burn / blister but still. I'm scared of blowing up my way too expensive card lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I would have to clearmy loop, and take off the SLI bridge =(, what a pain!
> The guy a few posts back had 1350/7200 for all his 3 cards no problem! I'm jealous and I want the same! lol


He's probably pumping way over 1.3v to keep that stable in demanding games.


----------



## agolongo

Quote:


> Mate will there be an modded bios for the 80.80 revision cards for the likes of the reference 780 SC? I have sent you my bios just in case you missed my link.


Hey guys. First time, post sorry. I also have a EVGA ACX SC with the 80.80 bios. Can I get this mod? Im currently running with a 80.80 classy bios.

Ago


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> I also need bios MSI 780 Twin Forz Gaming with only Power Limit more than 103%. I flashed skyn3t-3A-SC bios and worked but I prefer my original bios with PL changed only


I can't use skyn3ts bios for my GK110B MSI GTX 780 Gaming, my card behaves weird and my memory is not the same with it. It just isn't optimal. I have the new revision card and that acx bios is an older version.

If I could though I would use acx skyn3t bios but it's just a mess on my card. I'll have to be more patient I guess


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He's probably pumping way over 1.3v to keep that stable in demanding games.


Yeah, I'm trying at 1.35v too though.


----------



## Goldust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Okay, some results from my tri SLI 780 setup, all cards are reference cooled by EK block btw.
> I can run card 1/card 3 SLI just fine on 1346/7000 at 1.35v with the softmod. AS SOON as I add my middle card, bad stuff happens. I crash at those clocks and stock clocks for my center card. When I decrease my center card to -105mhz (1032mhz), it runs the benchmark fine. I can run JUST the center card fine at 1322/7000, also at 1.35v.
> So, does anyone have a good explanation as to why this happens? My 3rd card is just not stable whenever higher clocks are introduced, and I have no idea why. It's quite annoying, really. I want to clock them high, I didn't get these waterblocks for nothing!
> Some additional info, I'm running with a 3930k at 4.6ghz, and a XFX 1250W PSU. I don't really think it's a PSU issie, because whenever it crashes with my 3rd card, the watt o meter reads 1150W. I've seen it read 1350W in Furmark and not crash...


You're running out of juice ! With my 1200w PSU I already have troubles runing a single GPU at full speed ( 1400MHz ). I recommand having at least 500W per card + 500W for ce CPU. Also when having multiple GPU on the same cooling loop they exchange heat with each other, adding complexity to yor OC
.

Note that a PSU cannot supply all the power a single card may need on a single suply lane, it can peaks to a power way above it what it is rated for, but for sure, not for a long time before you suddenly crash.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldust*
> 
> You're running out of juice ! With my 1200w PSU I already have troubles runing a single GPU at full speed ( 1400MHz ). I recommand having at least 500W per card + 500W for ce CPU. Also when having multiple GPU on the same cooling loop they exchange heat with each other, adding complexity to yor OC
> .
> 
> Note that a PSU cannot supply all the power a single card may need on a single suply lane, it can peaks to a power way above it what it is rated for, but for sure, not for a long time before you suddenly crash.


Wait this sound pretty ridiculous. You have one card and claim 1200W isn't enough?
That is just impossible.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Wait this sound pretty ridiculous. You have one card and claim 1200W isn't enough?
> That is just impossible.


He might not be talking about watts available but possibly amperage. Looking up the xfx 1250 power supply looks like a total of 104a for 12v rail. I would think that would be your issue right there with 3 heavily overclocked cards. Stock don't they call for 42a each minimum requirement?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> He might not be talking about watts available but possibly amperage. Looking up the xfx 1250 power supply looks like a total of 104a for 12v rail. I would think that would be your issue right there with 3 heavily overclocked cards. Stock don't they call for 42a each minimum requirement?


104A*12=1248W.

Nothing weird there. Also he said with one card.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, on just 1.256v my cards already hitting the 340w power target in the custom BIOS in some occasions so I think a 1.35v card can easily pass 400w. And 3 of them are already 1200w then. So 3 of them will definatly take a 1200w to it's knees.

But one? Nah. Never. Then the card would have to pull like 700w on it's own which it simply enough cannot do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Wait this sound pretty ridiculous. You have one card and claim 1200W isn't enough?
> That is just impossible.


He doesn't even have a rig in his sig. If he's pushing 5.4ghz on a 3970x thats' 500W right their.


----------



## Imprezzion

Still even if he is, then the 780 should pull 700w at least. It physically cannot do that. At least not above zero.


----------



## Captivate

Already guys, some interesting results. I hooked up my 2nd PC's PSU to one of my graphics cards. I just tested it at 1325/7000 for all 3 of them, and in Heaven it did NOT crash. The wattometer is going out of control (1450W from the wall), but that's because the 2nd PC is actually on (motherboard/CPU, P6T, i7 920 powered on as well), so that measurement is really not reliable. I don't prefer shorting the 2nd PSU because from what I've read a PSU doesn't actually maintain a proper +12V line whenever there is nothing on +5V line, which would be the case if I just shorted it on.

So my 2nd card is actually decent after all! Now, what the above poster said, the 780 requires 42A from the +12V rail, and my PSU "only" has 104A available. Now, 3*42 obviously = 126 < 104, but I don't think it works that way. The other guy above me (managerman) runs 3 heavily overclocked 780s on an EVGA 1300G2, which has 108.3A available on the +12V rail.

Something with my PSU doesn't add up I guess. Whenever I do run Heaven with the 3 overclocked SLIs they crash rather fast, but the load is "only" 1150~1200W on my wattmeter when it does crash (one PSU only). I've had loads of 1300W on this PSU with Furmark on for hours and no crash.

Oh well, it looks like I might have found the culprit, but it's still weird. Does this make sense to anybody?


----------



## SDhydro

So 1250w power supply is enough power to run 3x gtx 780 above 1300mhz 1.3v each as well as cpu at 4.6ghz? I would think the cards would draw atleast 350w each if not more, no?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> So 1250w power supply is power to run 3x gtx 780 above 1300mhz 1.3v each as well as cpu at 4.6ghz? I would think the cards would draw atleast 350w each if not more, no?


Three no, but one yes. I don't think anyone is arguing that three of them with that voltage and OC will be enough probably borderline.

I personally don't like SLi or Tri SLi because of that exact reason you are limited in terms of overclocking and I also prefer one card because of other things but that's just my personal preference


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Three no, but one yes. I don't think anyone is arguing that three of them with that voltage and OC will be enough probably borderline.
> 
> I personally don't like SLi or Tri SLi because of that exact reason you are limited in terms of overclocking and I also prefer one card because of other things but that's just my personal preference


Yeah 3-SLI can definitely be a headache. But 2-SLI is usually pretty smooth all around.


----------



## Captivate

So apparently a guy in this thread had the same issues as me. My XFX 1250W is not TRULY a single rail power supply, it actually has 4 rails, so I might have some wiring done improperly which triggers the OCP (Over Current Protection) and shuts itself off. I should switch some cables around and see if I can fix the issue, so I can run properly without needing two power supplies.


----------



## yenclas

Anyone know if there is any difference in terms of performance between bios skyn3t-3A-SC and skyn3t-3A-ACX?

Right now I have flashed the skyn3t-3A-SC and works very well on my MSI Twin Forz Gaming but i ask me if it's best to flash skyn3t-3A-ACX.

Thank you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> So apparently a guy in this thread had the same issues as me. My XFX 1250W is not TRULY a single rail power supply, it actually has 4 rails, so I might have some wiring done improperly which triggers the OCP (Over Current Protection) and shuts itself off. I should switch some cables around and see if I can fix the issue, so I can run properly without needing two power supplies.


Try to mix rails, that way if you have, say, 25A on each rail, that way youll have 50A available to the card!
And by the way on a PSU you can have: over current, over power, over voltage, over temperature, under voltage, short circuit and no load protection circuits!
And try to lower the PT value in AB, only raise it if you are hitting 100% power draw or having clock downs and stutters!


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Already guys, some interesting results. I hooked up my 2nd PC's PSU to one of my graphics cards. I just tested it at 1325/7000 for all 3 of them, and in Heaven it did NOT crash. The wattometer is going out of control (1450W from the wall), but that's because the 2nd PC is actually on (motherboard/CPU, P6T, i7 920 powered on as well), so that measurement is really not reliable. I don't prefer shorting the 2nd PSU because from what I've read a PSU doesn't actually maintain a proper +12V line whenever there is nothing on +5V line, which would be the case if I just shorted it on.
> 
> So my 2nd card is actually decent after all! Now, what the above poster said, the 780 requires 42A from the +12V rail, and my PSU "only" has 104A available. Now, 3*42 obviously = 126 < 104, but I don't think it works that way. The other guy above me (managerman) runs 3 heavily overclocked 780s on an EVGA 1300G2, which has 108.3A available on the +12V rail.
> 
> Something with my PSU doesn't add up I guess. Whenever I do run Heaven with the 3 overclocked SLIs they crash rather fast, but the load is "only" 1150~1200W on my wattmeter when it does crash (one PSU only). I've had loads of 1300W on this PSU with Furmark on for hours and no crash.
> 
> Oh well, it looks like I might have found the culprit, but it's still weird. Does this make sense to anybody?


That's coming close to tripping your house breaker (if its a 15A breaker). The cooling ability of a PC water cooling system is awesome! (on knees bowing down to my PC)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Already guys, some interesting results. I hooked up my 2nd PC's PSU to one of my graphics cards. I just tested it at 1325/7000 for all 3 of them, and in Heaven it did NOT crash. The wattometer is going out of control (1450W from the wall), but that's because the 2nd PC is actually on (motherboard/CPU, P6T, i7 920 powered on as well), so that measurement is really not reliable. I don't prefer shorting the 2nd PSU because from what I've read a _PSU doesn't actually maintain a proper +12V line whenever there is nothing on +5V line_, which would be the case if I just shorted it on.
> *Actually is the opposite, its called Cross Loading. This basically means loads which are not balanced. If a PC for instance needs 500W on the +12V outputs but something like 30W via the combined 3.3V and +5V outputs then the voltage regulation can fluctuate badly.*
> 
> So my 2nd card is actually decent after all! Now, what the above poster said, the 780 requires 42A from the +12V rail, and my PSU "only" has 104A available. Now, 3*42 obviously = 126 < 104, but I don't think it works that way. _The other guy above me (managerman) runs 3 heavily overclocked 780s on an EVGA 1300G2, which has 108.3A available on the +12V rail._
> *Yes but he doesnt have a 6core like yours sucking on average more 200W out of your PSU right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Something with my PSU doesn't add up I guess. Whenever I do run Heaven with the 3 overclocked SLIs they crash rather fast, but the load is "only" 1150~1200W on my wattmeter when it does crash (one PSU only). I've had loads of 1300W on this PSU with Furmark on for hours and no crash.
> 
> Oh well, it looks like I might have found the culprit, but it's still weird. Does this make sense to anybody?


Like i said in the above post try to lower the PT it might help along with the mixing rails trick, but you´re doing fine with 2 PSU´s, just get this if you dont already have it: http://www.add2psu.com/store/

Cheers

Ed


----------



## piranha

8350 oc to 5ghz and gtx 780 classified ocd 150core 395 memory, I bosd on firestrike only is a ult lsp750p enough power for my system?
M5A99FX r2.0
8350 5ghz
Gtx 780 classified
H80 water
Crucial m500 240gb ssd
Patiot 8gb dual channel 1866mhz
5 fans besides push pull on h80
750 watt ultra psu 12v 58a one rail

Didnt get a chance to take a picture of the bsod but had alot of 0000x000's


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranha*
> 
> 8350 oc to 5ghz and gtx 780 classified ocd 150core 395 memory, I bosd on firestrike only is a ult lsp750p enough power for my system?
> M5A99FX r2.0
> 8350 5ghz
> Gtx 780 classified
> H80 water
> Crucial m500 240gb ssd
> Patiot 8gb dual channel 1866mhz
> 5 fans besides push pull on h80
> 750 watt ultra psu 12v 58a one rail
> 
> Didnt get a chance to take a picture of the bsod but had alot of 0000x000's


If you lower the overclock on your video card or cpu and see if firestrike will pass then? Also check C:windows/minidump folder and see what the bsod was about


----------



## piranha

Ok will do thx, no it did with 780 stock, only firestrike portion.. maybe need to adjust few voltages again, not sure if it draws more power


----------



## piranha

Ive been fine with oc on cpu with other video cards,


----------



## theilya

can someone direct me where I can compare my valley / heaven scores vs other 780s.

I'm having a weird anomaly where after doing full windows reinstall my score increased by 20%


----------



## FtW 420

There is a Valley benchmark thread in the benchmarks section, lots of single card scores to compare to.

There is a heaven thread as well, mainly multi gpu scores though.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranha*
> 
> 8350 oc to 5ghz and gtx 780 classified ocd 150core 395 memory, I bosd on firestrike only is a ult lsp750p enough power for my system?
> M5A99FX r2.0
> 8350 5ghz
> Gtx 780 classified
> H80 water
> Crucial m500 240gb ssd
> Patiot 8gb dual channel 1866mhz
> 5 fans besides push pull on h80
> 750 watt ultra psu 12v 58a one rail
> 
> Didnt get a chance to take a picture of the bsod but had alot of 0000x000's


That's a hearty OC on the 8350. Did you follow the recommended bios settings on this site? Have you run it with prime?

I have the same CPU plus 2 780's. I clocked mine at 4.8, 125, 400 on a 1200w pus and got 4th on fire strike extreme


----------



## piranha

Yes, small teaking here and there on cpu but works pretty well


----------



## skyn3t

Any 780 owner here with 780 B1 PCB bios version 80.80.21.XX.XX can send me a PM please. Thank you.


----------



## Captivate

Okay, so every time I boot my PC I get an error the the NVidia driver failed loading and has successfully recovered. The screen turns off for like 5 seconds, then turns on for another 30, before repeating the process. I obviously can not get anything done. What should I do?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Okay, so every time I boot my PC I get an error the the NVidia driver failed loading and has successfully recovered. The screen turns off for like 5 seconds, then turns on for another 30, before repeating the process. I obviously can not get anything done. What should I do?


???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Okay, so every time I boot my PC I get an error the the NVidia driver failed loading and has successfully recovered. The screen turns off for like 5 seconds, then turns on for another 30, before repeating the process. I obviously can not get anything done. What should I do?


That is a driver issue, had it sometimes with windows 7!
Uninstall drivers from control panel, download driver sweeper from guru3d: http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html
Go to safe mode, clean nvidia drivers from your system and reboot!
Install latest drivers and you should be fine!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Okay, so every time I boot my PC I get an error the the NVidia driver failed loading and has successfully recovered. The screen turns off for like 5 seconds, then turns on for another 30, before repeating the process. I obviously can not get anything done. What should I do?


Sounds like the overclock fails as soon as windows loads the driver, if OC software is set to overclock on boot you can uninstall the software in safe mode to get into windows again, if the overclocked speed is flashed into the bios, flashing to stock can clear it up.

edit: ^ uninstalling the driver in safe mode works too.


----------



## skyn3t

sound's like we going to have two more new vBios incoming today

Nvidia GTX 780 SC EVGA
Version 80.80.21.00.80

Nvidia GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV
Version 80.80.21.00.1C


----------



## dnc187

Hi,

Which BIOS would be best for an ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II OC?

According to Nvidia Inspector I have Samsung memory...

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnc187*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Which BIOS would be best for an ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II OC?
> 
> According to Nvidia Inspector I have Samsung memory...
> 
> Thanks


DCII in the front page


----------



## dnc187

Which one?









There is two...


----------



## obalaan2

I have a Gigabyte Windforce OC GTX780 the first model (with 1 x 6 + 1 x 8 pin powerpin).
I tried skyn3t bios for this card and rev. but i only get a lot of lines across the monitor right in bios and windows wont start.
Running on water so the temp is not near any issue.
When i max out the card it hit 1.2v, but i would like to try it with 1.3-1.35v so i can clock higher.

Anyone know why the bios don't work for me?

EDIT:
80.10.3A.00.0B is my stock BIOS version.


----------



## dSim2310

Quote:


> sound's like we going to have two more new vBios incoming today
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV
> Version 80.80.21.00.1C


Awesome, just got hooked up to this forum to kindly ask if u get this bios modded for my msi. Keep up the good work!


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys I've been wanting a 780 for some time and I've decided to upgrade from my 760.

But I have some questions:

Which 780 has the best balance between cooling performance and noise (air)? I've been particularly interested in the ASUS DCII version.

Will my 37 amp power supply be able to handle the 780?

My 3470 won't bottleneck this card, right? I have it turned to 4 Ghz Turbo.


----------



## Chomuco

pcb 780 !! good ! http://www.xtremerigs.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/comparison_nvidia_gk110.jpg


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dSim2310*
> 
> Awesome, just got hooked up to this forum to kindly ask if u get this bios modded for my msi. Keep up the good work!


Welcome to the forums!








Follow this thread to fill out your specs and place them in your signature. This will assist people if you have a question, problem etc. down the road.


----------



## dSim2310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> But I have some questions:
> 
> Which 780 has the best balance between cooling performance and noise (air)? I've been particularly interested in the ASUS DCII version.
> 
> Will my 37 amp power supply be able to handle the 780?
> 
> My 3470 won't bottleneck this card, right? I have it turned to 4 Ghz Turbo.


Since the DCII seems to be pretty quite, the msi with twin forzer has the lowest noise lvl when it comes to stock cooling.

In almost any scenario your cpu wont bottleneck.


----------



## dSim2310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow this thread to fill out your specs and place them in your signature. This will assist people if you have a question, problem etc. down the road.


Thanks, just added!


----------



## MunneY

Welp.

I have my RMA from EVGA on the way... I did the cross ship so I can go ahead and put my loop in.

Now to play the waiting game


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp.
> 
> I have my RMA from EVGA on the way... I did the cross ship so I can go ahead and put my loop in.
> 
> Now to play the waiting game


What happened?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> What happened?


I guess I pushed it to far... It was the weaker of the 2 cards and it just started pixelating everything. I took it out and gave it a break... no dice


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios rev 4 list update for * B1 PCB revision only *
*O*nly Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision
80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
*F*irst batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
*V*ersion 80.10.36.xx.xx
*V*ersion 80.10.37.xx.xx
*V*ersion 80.10.3A.xx.xx
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> update 11/17/2113
> 
> *M*SI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV
> skyn3t-vBios-TFIV rev 4
> 
> Version 80.80.21.00.1C
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> *E*VGA GTX 780 SC
> skyn3t-vBios-780SC rev 4
> 
> Version 80.80.21.00.80
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## Captivate

Alright guys, I did the Driver Sweep program from guru3d, rebooted, and reinstalled the driver. Restarted into Windows and the same error. Nothing works! Trying to flash back the bios but I can't do that in safe mode apparently, and I'm scared to do it in a normal boot. What on earth happened?! There's no way I broke it, everything was fine when I used that second power supply on one of my cards. As soon as I unplugged it and plugged the original set up in again stuff started going south...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Alright guys, I did the Driver Sweep program from guru3d, rebooted, and reinstalled the driver. Restarted into Windows and the same error. Nothing works! Trying to flash back the bios but I can't do that in safe mode apparently, and I'm scared to do it in a normal boot. What on earth happened?! There's no way I broke it, everything was fine when I used that second power supply on one of my cards. As soon as I unplugged it and plugged the original set up in again stuff started going south...


the error you got is from the Nvidia drivers or just a system error?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Alright guys, I did the Driver Sweep program from guru3d, rebooted, and reinstalled the driver. Restarted into Windows and the same error. Nothing works! Trying to flash back the bios but I can't do that in safe mode apparently, and I'm scared to do it in a normal boot. What on earth happened?! There's no way I broke it, everything was fine when I used that second power supply on one of my cards. As soon as I unplugged it and plugged the original set up in again stuff started going south...


To rule out the O.S., install W7 in a clean partition or in another HDD or SSD you have, to see if you can replicate the issue! as soon you finish install the drivers and see if it installs the card correctly


----------



## Captivate

Well this Windows installed is messed up anyway, because my D and E drive letters keep switching, extremely annoying. I just flashed back from the 440 PT to the 340 PT ones, let's see how it goes.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Well this Windows installed is messed up anyway, because my D and E drive letters keep switching, extremely annoying. I just flashed back from the 440 PT to the 340 PT ones, let's see how it goes.


if you got error on Nvidia drivers, switching bios not going to fix it, you may have corrupted all the video registry entry there, you must do it manually.


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you got error on Nvidia drivers, switching bios not going to fix it, you may have corrupted all the video registry entry there, you must do it manually.


It was worth a shot. The reason I tried it was because I flashed the 440 PT ACX bios on the EVGA SC card (I have 1 SC card, and 2 ACX cards). It worked fine for a few days, but just today stuff started acting weird.
Flashing back didn't fix it.
I'm in safe mode right now, and have quite a bit off classwork to do tonight. This issue really couldn't have come at a worse time







Not quite sure where to go from here. I made a 30-second video:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbigxj65s4q6x2d/VIDEO0057.mp4


----------



## agolongo

Skyn3t. As requested here are my screen captures, works great!

Captures.zip 874k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> It was worth a shot. The reason I tried it was because I flashed the 440 PT ACX bios on the EVGA SC card (I have 1 SC card, and 2 ACX cards). It worked fine for a few days, but just today stuff started acting weird.
> Flashing back didn't fix it.
> I'm in safe mode right now, and have quite a bit off classwork to do tonight. This issue really couldn't have come at a worse time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure where to go from here. I made a 30-second video:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbigxj65s4q6x2d/VIDEO0057.mp4


pm incoming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agolongo*
> 
> Skyn3t. As requested here are my screen captures, works great!
> 
> Captures.zip 874k .zip file


good score and nice clock. you can still drop the power limit to +115 to +118


----------



## Imprezzion

Loool I have managed to make the stock cooler cool my card so well load temps on 100% fanspeed are about 61-62c on 1.250v (1.231v + LLC=0).

Lapped the heatsink, changed TIM from PK1 to PH-NDC, changed VRAM / VRM thermal pads, slightly lapped die as it was stained from swapping coolers so many times (bit wierd but k), cut the I/O bracket center out for less backpressure and last but nog least used different screws with much stronger springs to mount the heatsink.

This all dropped 20c off my load temps and VRMs are up to the point I can actually touch the back of the card after an hour of BF4 on 1.25v.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dSim2310*
> 
> Since the DCII seems to be pretty quite, the msi with twin forzer has the lowest noise lvl when it comes to stock cooling.
> 
> In almost any scenario your cpu wont bottleneck.


My Rosewill 450w PSU is adequate for the 780 right?

Do these EVGA 780s carry Elpida memory still?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130942&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Which 780s carry Samsung memory. Is it only the reference and ASUS models?

I'm not sure if I should go with the EVGA or ASUS one. EVGA has great customer support and a memory cooling plate but I heard they use Elpida while ASUS uses Samsung without memory cooling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My Rosewill 450w PSU is adequate for the 780 right?
> 
> Do these EVGA 780s carry Elpida memory still?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130942&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> Which 780s carry Samsung memory. Is it only the reference and ASUS models?
> 
> I'm not sure if I should go with the EVGA or ASUS one. EVGA has great customer support and a memory cooling plate but I heard they use Elpida while ASUS uses Samsung without memory cooling.


Memory controller>ram. 450 may be pushing it, unless you run everything @ 100% stock, including CPU. I THINK Nvidia recommends either 600, or 650 watt.


----------



## eBombzor

Ok I'm not going to overclock that much any way. Which 780 should I buy with no regards to RAM? I'm considering the ASUS or EVGA model. Does memory cooling matter on 780s? I remember when I use to have a 7870 XT memory cooling was key to a stable card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130942&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

My PSU has 37 amps which is usually around 500w territory so it's not really 450w. If my PSU is too weak I won't overclock the 780 until I upgrade my PSU. I've seen a 3960x @4.3Ghz with a stock 780 run around 410w. That's 90% load which makes me kind of nervous but then again, my 3470 will probably consume a lot less than the 3960x, even when I have the turbo set at 4Ghz on 2 cores.


----------



## Goldust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Wait this sound pretty ridiculous. You have one card and claim 1200W isn't enough?
> That is just impossible.


As I said before, even a 1200W PSU cannot feed a 500W monster on a single suooly lane, witch is 50% of the total PSU power just on a single pci-e plug !
I've read my PSU manual, I know I cannot exess 50A * 12 V = 600 W peak sustended for no more than 15 s and a continuous 500 W max, no more.
There are no mono-rail PSU rated that high, cause they are crap ( too much ripples during power surge an low quality voltages ) !

PS. I use 660 W Max Power Target








PS. I'm using a 1200W Enermax PSU, I know it's made of good quality part.


----------



## Captivate

So... I may have bricked one of my 780s somehow? Very unlikely, it seems, but I just reinstalled Windows and I'm getting the same problem, I tried older drivers too, same issue.
Not sure what happened. All I did was hook up my 2nd PSU to my top card (my main PSU wasn't cutting it) to see how far I could push 3 780s at 1.35v and 1335/7000. All cards remained below 50C.

This shouldn't have happened. Not sure what else there is to try out and fix it...


----------



## Goldust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> So... I may have bricked one of my 780s somehow? Very unlikely, it seems, but I just reinstalled Windows and I'm getting the same problem, I tried older drivers too, same issue.
> Not sure what happened. All I did was hook up my 2nd PSU to my top card (my main PSU wasn't cutting it) to see how far I could push 3 780s at 1.35v and 1335/7000. All cards remained below 50C.
> 
> This shouldn't have happened. Not sure what else there is to try out and fix it...


What PSU are you using ? They should be the same, this is the only way to get them balanced. You must also connect grounds lanes together ( black wires, just one ok ).

But whatever the result you are doing dangerous things, if you can by 3 GTX 780, you can also buy the proper PSU, and get your life and house preserved... anything above 1500W


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> So... I may have bricked one of my 780s somehow? Very unlikely, it seems, but I just reinstalled Windows and I'm getting the same problem, I tried older drivers too, same issue.
> Not sure what happened. All I did was hook up my 2nd PSU to my top card (my main PSU wasn't cutting it) to see how far I could push 3 780s at 1.35v and 1335/7000. All cards remained below 50C.
> 
> This shouldn't have happened. Not sure what else there is to try out and fix it...


have you flashed the card back to stock bios?
....does the card show up in device manger?


----------



## Goldust

When I began overclocking my card I did not expect my PSU to be the premary bottleneck for overclocking but these cards are definitely too power hungry !!!
According to me, having 3 cards, is a maxium and do justify the buy of the most powerfull PSU you can find.
I think we need a die thrink, from 28nm to 20 nm, in order to fully exploit Keppler, snifff !

I have to say that the card's on board power delivery is really a fantastic design. I just cannot understand why peoples complains about it, I saw weird things all around, replacing a 6 VRM design with a 16 chips one ...
If I could, I'd change the VRMS to even lower rdson, in order to get them cooler, that's all.


----------



## Leethal

What would be a safe max overclock on core, memory and voltage on Air?


----------



## Captivate

Disabled pci-e lane 1, and tested card 2 and 3, in SLI, everything works fine. Disabled pci-e lane 2 and 3, tested card 1, instant crashes and driver issues.
So either my top pci-e lane is somehow malfunctioning, or my top 780, I'm betting it's the latter.
Still befuzzled on how this happened, I never brick anything







.
Bah, nothing but trouble.


----------



## elcono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Memory controller>ram. 450 may be pushing it, unless you run everything @ 100% stock, including CPU. I THINK Nvidia recommends either 600, or 650 watt.


stats from...........

skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3-941
•Nvidia GTX 780 SC
•Version 80.10.3A.00.80
i7 4770k at stock gryphon mobo, 2 SSDS, Water loop and monitors on a separate circuit. 780 at varying voltages, I tested the highest and lowest

Power measured at the PSU

2509 valley 1140volts (stock vbios settings) boost 941 *peak power 275Watts average 265 watts*
3141 valley 1238volts core +270 mem +450 peak 1.225 peak power 75 boost 1202 (current WHQL)
3156 valley 1281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 boost 1215 (current WHQL)
*3181 valley 1238volts core +300 mem +450 peak 1.238 peak power 78 boost 1228 (latest beta) + LLC*
3186 valley 1281volts core +280 mem +450 peak 1.269 peak power 80 boost 1228 (current WHQL)
3247 valley 1300volts core +330 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 94 boost 1267 (current WHQL) + LLC
3280 valley 1300volts core +360 mem +450 peak 1.300 peak power 95 boost 1293 (latest beta) + LLC (*430 watts peak* 415 average)

its worth nothing that the peaks all happen at the same place, first 5 seconds of the second scene

Provided you have a stock haswell....there is a bit of headroom but as skupples mentioned you should probally go stock to be safe. The above figure included just the power into the PSU. By the time monitors, mechanical drives, loops are added in its going to be cutting it close

Loving this BIOS and the latest beta

edit
peak minus idle =365watts, minus 20watts of the card idling = 345watts for a 1.325v card...sounds about right?


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Disabled pci-e lane 1, and tested card 2 and 3, in SLI, everything works fine. Disabled pci-e lane 2 and 3, tested card 1, instant crashes and driver issues.
> So either my top pci-e lane is somehow malfunctioning, or my top 780, I'm betting it's the latter.
> Still befuzzled on how this happened, I never brick anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Bah, nothing but trouble.


Try a different 780 on the top PCI-E lane and you will see if its your 780 or Mobo


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Try a different 780 on the top PCI-E lane and you will see if its your 780 or Mobo


Yep, will have to de-assemble my loop though and test it out. Only had it running for like 3 weeks. I'm pretty disgruntled at this whole situation


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Yep, will have to de-assemble my loop though and test it out. Only had it running for like 3 weeks. I'm pretty disgruntled at this whole situation


The only reason i dont see myself getting a watercooled loop


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Yep, will have to de-assemble my loop though and test it out. Only had it running for like 3 weeks. I'm pretty disgruntled at this whole situation


When you tried the second PSU, what connections did you use to jump start the second PSU, a shunt or you used a add2psu connector or a 24-pin adapter?


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldust*
> 
> As I said before, even a 1200W PSU cannot feed a 500W monster on a single suooly lane, witch is 50% of the total PSU power just on a single pci-e plug !
> I've read my PSU manual, I know I cannot exess 50A * 12 V = 600 W peak sustended for no more than 15 s and a continuous 500 W max, no more.
> There are no mono-rail PSU rated that high, cause they are crap ( too much ripples during power surge an low quality voltages ) !


Because my english is not good and may take me all day here the quote:
Quote:


> "multiple power supply rails", are not fully independent; they are all connected to a single high-current 12 V source inside the power supply, but have separate current limit circuitry. The current limit groups are documented so the user can avoid placing too many high-current loads in the same group. Originally, a power supply featuring "multiple +12 V rails" implied one able to deliver more than 20 A of +12 V power, and was seen as a good thing. However, people found the need to balance loads across many +12 V rails inconvenient. When the assignment of connectors to rails is done at manufacturing time it is not always possible to move a given load to a different rail.
> Rather than add more current limit circuits, many manufacturers have chosen to ignore the requirement and increase the current limits above 20 A per rail, or provide "single-rail" power supplies that omit the current limit circuitry.
> Because of the above standards, _*almost all high-power supplies claim to implement separate rails, however this claim is often false; many omit the necessary current-limit circuitry,[7] both for cost reasons and because it is an irritation to customers*_.


----------



## Nic101

I need Help! Which bios from skyn3t can be put to gainward gtx 780 phantom, having shim controller NCP4208?
Can set skyn3t-3A-GB-rev4?
Bios version my gtx 780 phantom is 80.10.37.00.21


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well if youre doing just air, its not really recommended to go over 1.212v on air anyways, so then it comes down to do you prefer asus or evga? both should overclock similarly.
> 
> do you plan on bios flashing to get the most out of your card?


Can I say;-

iNNO3D iChiLL GTX 780 Herculez ULTRA ?

Around the fastest factory overclocked GTX 780 out there (except for the DHS version by iNNO)?

Or not?

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/inno3d_ichill_gtx_780_herculez_x3_ultra_review,1.html

QUOTE (Review);-
"Conclusion

Classing the Inno3d iChill GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra as anything other than exceptional is futile. It is among the fastest factory overclocked cards available, in our tests it proved to be on average the fastest GTX 780, it also manually overclocked the highest and was also the coolest. In our opinion it is the best looking, has the best accessories and as an overall package clearly comes out on top. What more could you want?"










Ferrari, Lamborghini or modern Maserati of the GTX 780 world.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic101*
> 
> I need Help! Which bios from skyn3t can be put to gainward gtx 780 phantom, having shim controller NCP4208?
> Can set skyn3t-3A-GB-rev4?
> Bios version my gtx 780 phantom is 80.10.37.00.21


No you cannot! Rev4 requires PCB version B1 with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx!
Here is a quote from my Brother:

"vBios rev 4 list update for * B1 PCB revision only *
Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision
80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx"

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Nic101

Well what version of BIOS by skyn3t can be put on my gainward gtx 780 phantom?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic101*
> 
> Well what version of BIOS by skyn3t can be put on my gainward gtx 780 phantom?


I think this should work, altho dont take my word for it








Quote:


> nvm wont work...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranha*
> 
> 8350 oc to 5ghz and gtx 780 classified ocd 150core 395 memory, I bosd on firestrike only is a ult lsp750p enough power for my system?
> M5A99FX r2.0
> 8350 5ghz
> Gtx 780 classified
> H80 water
> Crucial m500 240gb ssd
> Patiot 8gb dual channel 1866mhz
> 5 fans besides push pull on h80
> 750 watt ultra psu 12v 58a one rail
> 
> Didnt get a chance to take a picture of the bsod but had alot of 0000x000's


Did not see this untill now

No your PSU is a fire hazard do not keep it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> *My Rosewill 450w PSU is adequate for the 780 right?*
> 
> Do these EVGA 780s carry Elpida memory still?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130942&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> Which 780s carry Samsung memory. Is it only the reference and ASUS models?
> 
> I'm not sure if I should go with the EVGA or ASUS one. EVGA has great customer support and a memory cooling plate but I heard they use Elpida while ASUS uses Samsung without memory cooling.


Im sorry but no! Nvidia specifies for Gtx 780 a PSU capable of 600W with a 42A rating on the 12v line! Yours is 450W with 37A on thePCIe rail? Am i correct?
While it may work when you plugged it in you are definitely going to have crashes and BSOD´s when your card requires more amperage with any game or application that applies dynamic loading on the card and power draw increases!
My 2 cents

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic101*
> 
> Well what version of BIOS by skyn3t can be put on my gainward gtx 780 phantom?


If your card is reference you can flash the reference 780 bios rev 3 but i suspect your card has a customed PCB so the bios might be customed too!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I think this should work, altho dont take my word for it


NOT if the 780 Phantom has a customed PCB!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> NOT if the 780 Phantom has a customed PCB!


According to ekwb cooling configurator it has a nonref pcb so ye, it wont work


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic101*
> 
> Well what version of BIOS by skyn3t can be put on my gainward gtx 780 phantom?


Can you confirm this is your card? http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gainward_gtx_780_phantom_glh_review,7.html

And by the way! Welcome to OCN and to the 780 Owners thread!








Fill your SIG with your RIG, its important! there is a link in my SIG!









Ed


----------



## solaufein

I have the same PCB (palit jetstream) as you, which i have the feeling is not revised dispite my GPUs coming with 80.80.21.00.25 bios. We need test-and-try-and-fail maneuver here, and i'm willing to start flashing as long as i'll find some time. Maybe tommorow night i can report (i'll propably remove HS too and see what revision the chip says.)


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im sorry but no! Nvidia specifies for Gtx 780 a PSU capable of 600W with a 42A rating on the 12v line! Yours is 450W with 37A on thePCIe rail? Am i correct?
> While it may work when you plugged it in you are definitely going to have crashes and BSOD´s when your card requires more amperage with any game or application that applies dynamic loading on the card and power draw increases!
> My 2 cents
> 
> Ed


He should be fine on stock clocks, I used my WindForce OC on a Thermaltake TR2 450W for a week or so without any problems. Never crushed a benchmark or a game, all voltages stayed in specs too.


----------



## Nic101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you confirm this is your card?


Yes! Yes, this is my card! A full copy of palit jetstream! Only version of the BIOS 80.10.37.00.21! I'll try to put the bios rev 3 ....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> I have the same PCB (palit jetstream) as you, which i have the feeling is not revised dispite my GPUs coming with 80.80.21.00.25 bios. We need test-and-try-and-fail maneuver here, and i'm willing to start flashing as long as i'll find some time. Maybe tommorow night i can report (i'll propably remove HS too and see what revision the chip says.)


If your card came with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx then you have the revised PCB B1!
Here is one quote from my Brother Skyn3t:

"vBios rev 4 list update for * B1 PCB revision only *
Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision
80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx"

and yes palit jetstream 780 has the same PCB as Gainward Phantom GLH, yours is really B1 as it came with the 80.80 bios, (His bios is 80.10), so Nic101´s gainward is not B1!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic101*
> 
> Yes! Yes, this is my card! A full copy of palit jetstream! Only version of the BIOS 80.10.37.00.21! I'll try to put the bios rev 3 ....


Wait! send me the bios saved with EZ3flash tool from my SIG with option #2!
Ill ask my Brother to take a look at it because you have a different PCB the reference 780 bios might not work!
Send the bios through PM!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Nic101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send the bios through PM!


Sorry now at work! I will send in 4-5 hours!







Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> He should be fine on stock clocks, I used my WindForce OC on a Thermaltake TR2 450W for a week or so without any problems. Never crushed a benchmark or a game, all voltages stayed in specs too.


As his PSU is a rosewill (good PSU brand and uses the same converter as Seasonic) i believe so but it might not for the long run as the amperage and the wattage are too tight, as his CPU is OC´ed i believe he would OC his 780 too, so it would be advisable to get a more powerful PSU as PSU´s IMO are never overkill!
As i said, my 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nic101*
> 
> Sorry now at work! I will send in 4-5 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


No problem!









До встpечи


----------



## Goldust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> What would be a safe max overclock on core, memory and voltage on Air?


IT depends on your ASIC quality? Mine is 64% and It seems by reading the forum that you cant get an extra 50-70MZh max frequency with 50-75 mV less volts but all seems to wall at 1450MHz
I'd say 1300/7000 provided that case is well cooled, ( you can get your card stable for 1 hour but it is realy difficult to control this point, it's the reason why somes gets a water coolied mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Disabled pci-e lane 1, and tested card 2 and 3, in SLI, everything works fine. Disabled pci-e lane 2 and 3, tested card 1, instant crashes and driver issues.
> So either my top pci-e lane is somehow malfunctioning, or my top 780, I'm betting it's the latter.
> Still befuzzled on how this happened, I never brick anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Bah, nothing but trouble.


THe topmost may require additionnal voltage by itself due to it being less quality asic,, and if it is the case it shouldn't be adressable these days, since we cannot program voltage yet inside the bios.

Try lowering max boost clock, it is the main factor that make a card crash, and altogether increase your voltage a little bit, until the topmost card if stabl, then flash the bios every where and record the new voltage.

Some cards will run with higher voltages than necessary, but that is the cost of getting 3 cards stable all together.

PS . good explanation Solaufein for the actual state of the art in PSU design. All I know now is my 50A current limitation ...


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If your card came with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx then you have the revised PCB B1!
> Here is one quote from my Brother Skyn3t:
> 
> "vBios rev 4 list update for * B1 PCB revision only *
> Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision
> 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
> First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
> Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx"
> 
> and yes palit jetstream 780 has the same PCB as Gainward Phantom GLH, yours is really B1 as it came with the 80.80 bios, (His bios is 80.10), so Nic101´s gainward is not B1!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


And of course you're right, here's _your_ proof:










Now, first available window, i'll flash skyn3t's rev.4 bios ... now which one? gigabyte or msi?

And since we're in photoview .... does anyone knows what can be done with those here?



i will send an email to palit/gainward for clarification or check their forums for some info.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Loool I have managed to make the stock cooler cool my card so well load temps on 100% fanspeed are about 61-62c on 1.250v (1.231v + LLC=0).
> 
> Lapped the heatsink, changed TIM from PK1 to PH-NDC, changed VRAM / VRM thermal pads, slightly lapped die as it was stained from swapping coolers so many times (bit wierd but k), cut the I/O bracket center out for less backpressure and last but nog least used different screws with much stronger springs to mount the heatsink.
> 
> This all dropped 20c off my load temps and VRMs are up to the point I can actually touch the back of the card after an hour of BF4 on 1.25v.


That a hell of a mod! Go ref blower coolers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Can I say;-
> 
> iNNO3D iChiLL GTX 780 Herculez ULTRA ?
> 
> Around the fastest factory overclocked GTX 780 out there (except for the DHS version by iNNO)?
> 
> Or not?
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/inno3d_ichill_gtx_780_herculez_x3_ultra_review,1.html
> 
> QUOTE (Review);-
> "Conclusion
> 
> Classing the Inno3d iChill GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra as anything other than exceptional is futile. It is among the fastest factory overclocked cards available, in our tests it proved to be on average the fastest GTX 780, it also manually overclocked the highest and was also the coolest. In our opinion it is the best looking, has the best accessories and as an overall package clearly comes out on top. What more could you want?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferrari, Lamborghini or modern Maserati of the GTX 780 world.


Nothing against you or the Herculez X3 Ultra(I was ready to order it but found a cheaper deal on a GB WF3) but it seems like you are advertising it?









And yes it is imo the best looking and comes with the best accessories(backplate, mousepad etc) and also has the best cooling available of any custom 780.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> And of course you're right, here's _your_ proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, first available window, i'll flash skyn3t's rev.4 bios ... now which one? gigabyte or msi?
> 
> And since we're in photoview .... does anyone knows what can be done with those here?
> 
> 
> 
> i will send an email to palit/gainward for clarification or check their forums for some info.


Hmm so does that means that newer Palit 780 Jestream's or Super Jetsream's are using the B1 using since they share the pcb with the Phantom?

I would love me some Super Jetstream with the B1 chip on it!


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote Koniakki
Quote:


> Nothing against you or the Herculez X3 Ultra(I was ready to order it but found a cheaper deal on a GB WF3) but it seems like you are advertising it? wink.gif
> 
> And yes it is imo the best looking and comes with the best accessories(backplate, mousepad etc) and also has the best cooling available of any custom 780. thumb.gif


Actually, I am just as pleased as punch with the card, and wanted to point out it exists.

After extensive searches, I have only seen two places selling them in the whole of the country I live in; and Amazon, E-bay etc are not any of them.


----------



## solaufein

@Koniakki
It is a Palit Jetstream (not super) my friend ... it is not a gainward (tho its the same except the cooler, palit bought gainward way back at 2006 if i remember correct). The second photo shows the serial (rolf) not the model as it should ... sticker no2 says they change "product number" so if you look for a jetstream with the new "NE5X780H10FB-1100J" instead of the old "NE5X780H10FBG" you may find what you're looking for









Also fro photos you can see it has Elpida memory. According to the thread they don't run well, but both cards is benchable at 7000MHz clock and only the second card shows some artifacts above +425MHz. The other hits 7100, tho my stests are mainly benchmarks not games (yet







)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogerthat1945*
> 
> Quote Koniakki
> Actually, I am just as pleased as punch with the card, and wanted to point out it exists.
> 
> After extensive searches, I have only seen two places selling them in the whole of the country I live in; and Amazon, E-bay etc are not any of them.


Yeah, I remembered now that I pm'ed you asking you your thoughts on it since I read elsewhere on the forums that you had it.









Well then I'm sure we will all be more than happy to see your benchmarks, scores, temps, clocks etc although you have the non K 4770 I'm sure it will be more than enough for some syntetic benches and games.









Represent that beautiful beast of a card!


----------



## ventjh

JUST ordered my Asus GTX 780 from Newegg. Was in my cart for 499.99 last night and this morning it was 520.00 =(. Still excited. Coming from a Alienware Laptop 14r2. Also bought a GTX 760, which I was going to SLI but that did not happen. Sold that card and now waiting on my new GTX 780. Hope it does well!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> And of course you're right, here's _your_ proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, first available window, i'll flash skyn3t's rev.4 bios ... now which one? gigabyte or msi?
> 
> And since we're in photoview .... *does anyone knows what can be done with those here*?




These are ... you guessed! Voltage measuring points!








And underneath that sticker on the right its a small resistor...



That controls voltage unlock...







( Over voltage its only for LN2/DICE benches over 1,6v... in case you´re wondering!







)

Nice card!


----------



## jderbs

Anyone know where I can find a stock bios for the zotac reference card? It's not on their website and I can't find my backup...


----------



## aXque

Hey skyn3t!

I see you've posted the TF IV bios







. Is it ready for sharing?

Guys you wanna' hear something awesome?

My Hynix memory does 7600MHz!


----------



## piranha

So far so good yay


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldust*
> 
> IT depends on your ASIC quality? Mine is 64% and It seems by reading the forum that you cant get an extra 50-70MZh max frequency with 50-75 mV less volts but all seems to wall at 1450MHz
> I'd say 1300/7000 provided that case is well cooled, ( you can get your card stable for 1 hour but it is realy difficult to control this point, it's the reason why somes gets a water coolied mobo.
> THe topmost may require additionnal voltage by itself due to it being less quality asic,, and if it is the case it shouldn't be adressable these days, since we cannot program voltage yet inside the bios.
> 
> Try lowering max boost clock, it is the main factor that make a card crash, and altogether increase your voltage a little bit, until the topmost card if stabl, then flash the bios every where and record the new voltage.
> 
> Some cards will run with higher voltages than necessary, but that is the cost of getting 3 cards stable all together.
> 
> PS . good explanation Solaufein for the actual state of the art in PSU design. All I know now is my 50A current limitation ...


Not sure if you grasp the severity of my situation. At this point it's really not about overclock, but to get the card to actually work. My top card is malfunctioning. Has nothing to do with ASIC or boost clock or whatever.

Anyway, I flashed stock bios and same problems still occur. Fresh Windows installation, stock everything, and the drivers still constantly crash nor can I run any 3d program. Refer to the video in one of my previous posts what happens in Windows.

So it's either my top graphics card or my pcie slot, I'll tear down my loop when I have time and test out which it is...

Does any more knowledgeable person know what could have caused this? Last time it was stable I ran some benchmarks at 1.35v and 1335/7000, on all 3 cards cooled by an EK block, temperatures never exceeded 50C. I had the top card (the now malfunctioning one) on the the 6-pin and 8-pin off a different power supply (Antec 7500, it was hooked up to a running PC), to relieve some stress off of my main PSU. Everything ran just fine, then I turned everything off and disconnected the extra PSU. Ran the original cables to my top card again and the problems started happening.... Nothing really too extreme, but something is amiss.

I hope I'll be able to narrow it down soon to either my pcie slot or my gtx 780.

Anyway, these cards are still beasts, I'm just a little unfortunate.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a stock bios for the zotac reference card? It's not on their website and I can't find my backup...


Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Zotac&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *When you tried the second PSU, what connections did you use to jump start the second PSU, a shunt or you used a add2psu connector or a 24-pin adapter?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Not sure if you grasp the severity of my situation. At this point it's really not about overclock, but to get the card to actually work. My top card is malfunctioning. Has nothing to do with ASIC or boost clock or whatever.
> 
> Anyway, I flashed stock bios and same problems still occur. Fresh Windows installation, stock everything, and the drivers still constantly crash nor can I run any 3d program. Refer to the video in one of my previous posts what happens in Windows.
> 
> So it's either my top graphics card or my *pcie slot*, I'll tear down my loop when I have time and test out which it is...
> 
> Does any more knowledgeable person know what could have caused this? Last time it was stable I ran some benchmarks at 1.35v and 1335/7000, on all 3 cards cooled by an EK block, temperatures never exceeded 50C. I had the top card (the now malfunctioning one) on the the 6-pin and 8-pin off a different power supply (Antec 7500, it was hooked up to a running PC), to relieve some stress off of my main PSU. Everything ran just fine, then I turned everything off and disconnected the extra PSU. Ran the original cables to my top card again and the problems started happening.... Nothing really too extreme, but something is amiss.
> 
> I hope I'll be able to narrow it down soon to either my pcie slot or my gtx 780.
> 
> Anyway, these cards are still beasts, I'm just a little unfortunate.


I will reiterate my earlier question!
Actualy i had that misfortune once with a 570, it wasn't recognized in the system and after a lot of endeavors i discovered it was the PCIe slot of my Gene II that died on me...


----------



## basco

hey occamrazor,
plz do ya think this v-unlock on the palit\gainward is for more then 1,212v?
even with nv-restrictions
thanx in advance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> These are ... you guessed! Voltage measuring points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And underneath that sticker on the right its a small resistor...
> 
> 
> 
> That controls voltage unlock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *( Over voltage its only for LN2/DICE benches over 1,6v... in case you´re wondering!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Nice card!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> hey occamrazor,
> plz do ya think t*his v-unlock on the palit\gainward is for more then 1,212v?*
> even with nv-restrictions
> thanx in advance


The above! ^ ^
The buck controller gives your card voltages until 1,6v, from there you have to disable the OCP!


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Zotac&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


TY !


----------



## dSim2310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey skyn3t!
> 
> I see you've posted the TF IV bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is it ready for sharing?
> 
> Guys you wanna' hear something awesome?
> 
> My Hynix memory does 7600MHz!


Yep, works like a charm. Seems the sweetspot on my gpu is 1202. Anything above will get me some slight artifacts on Heaven/Valley Benchmark. (this is considered to be 24/7 rockstable)

Wow 7600 thats impressive. Got mine on 7200 so far. Will do some more testing asap...

Anyway, thanks again Skyn3t for your work, really appreciate that!


----------



## basco

so this is the only card that comes with realvolt control out of box
and with which tool would i do this-experttool?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> so this is the only card that comes with realvolt control out of box
> and with which tool would i do this-experttool?


You are aware that you need (LN2) liquid nitrogen −196 °C or (DICE) Solid Carbon dioxide −78.5 °C to cool your card so you could use those voltages + 1.6v?
For more down to earth voltages with air cooling you use the stock voltages 1,212v with an unlocked bios, with water cooling you can use the tools in my SIG, the voltage hack and the LLC hack, there is a small guide in my SIG too! I have used voltages in my watercooled titans up to 1,45v but really there is a wall around [email protected] 1,4v and above 1,5v and 1500mhz, from there on only with exotic cooling and hardmodding in your card!


----------



## basco

yes sir thanx for reminder.
i find it little bit odd that with gainward palit its easier too serios overvolt then asus cu or lightning(without ab-x)-talking above 1,30

just asking because could get good deal on gainward.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> yes sir thanx for reminder.
> i find it little bit odd that with gainward palit its easier too serios overvolt then asus cu or lightning(without ab-x)-talking above 1,30
> 
> just asking because could get good deal on gainward.


You can do the over voltage with all cards only some are easier than others to do it|


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I will reiterate my earlier question!
> Actualy i had that misfortune once with a 570, it wasn't recognized in the system and after a lot of endeavors i discovered it was the PCIe slot of my Gene II that died on me...


The PSU was "jumpstarted" by turning my secondary PC on. It was just an i7 920 and an Asus P6T motherboard, nothing else was connected to it. I measured the 12v line as 12.3v, which is a little high, but nothing outside of spec.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If your card is reference you can flash the reference 780 bios rev 3 but i suspect your card has a customed PCB so the bios might be customed too!


This.
IF you PCB has extra power phase bios has the modification too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey skyn3t!
> 
> I see you've posted the TF IV bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is it ready for sharing?
> 
> Guys you wanna' hear something awesome?
> 
> My Hynix memory does 7600MHz!


go ahead and share now, sorry that I could not let you know before , i was busy and lost my track.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> And of course you're right, here's _your_ proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, first available window, i'll flash skyn3t's rev.4 bios ... now which one? gigabyte or msi?
> 
> And since we're in photoview .... does anyone knows what can be done with those here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will send an email to palit/gainward for clarification or check their forums for some info.


In your case I like to make it custom, cuz I'm quite sure that bios has a bit of taste than any reference bios.
Also I will add those pictures in the front page rev 4 section cuz even after ppl read my post about 780 reference not compatible with B1 chip/pcb the keep asking it here anyways.
yeah drive me nutz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The above! ^ ^
> The buck controller gives your card voltages until 1,6v, from there you have to disable the OCP!


once he solder the points the only way to read voltage is by probe it with voltmeter. he will lose software volt reading. I may be wrong on this. @FtW 420 can confirm that for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dSim2310*
> 
> Yep, works like a charm. Seems the sweetspot on my gpu is 1202. Anything above will get me some slight artifacts on Heaven/Valley Benchmark. (this is considered to be 24/7 rockstable)
> 
> Wow 7600 thats impressive. Got mine on 7200 so far. Will do some more testing asap...
> 
> Anyway, thanks again Skyn3t for your work, really appreciate that!


give me numbers, fire up the any GPU stress.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This.
> IF you PCB has extra power phase bios has the modification too.
> go ahead and share now, sorry that I could not let you know before , i was busy and lost my track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case I like to make it custom, cuz I'm quite sure that bios has a bit of taste than any reference bios.
> Also I will add those pictures in the front page rev 4 section cuz even after ppl read my post about 780 reference not compatible with B1 chip/pcb the keep asking it here anyways.
> yeah drive me nutz.
> once he solder the points the only way to read voltage is by probe it with voltmeter. he will *lose software volt reading. I may be wrong on this.* @FtW 420 can confirm that for sure.
> give me numbers, fire up the any GPU stress.


No my Brother you are not wrong! You NEVER are!








It requires a trimmer to adjust 1600mv upwards since NCP PWM cant do it by software command, soldering the trimmer on makes vcore adjustments 1.6v+ possible! And once the OCP & OVP mod are done we can get rid of those blasted no good bad named VRM´s and solder some E-power with extra 3x 6 & 8Pins and 12 extra phases VRM...


----------



## qsb5

Can anyone help me? I've recently bought a GTX 780 FTW and for some reason, no matter what I do the voltage is stuck at 1.187v. So I've tried to do the AB softmod to unlock 1.3v but since AB beta 14 is expired, the method described by skyn3t doesn't seem to be working on AB beta 17 (latest). And now I'm stumped, is there any other way to unlock voltage so I can do 1.2v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsb5*
> 
> Can anyone help me? I've recently bought a GTX 780 FTW and for some reason, no matter what I do the voltage is stuck at 1.187v. So I've tried to do the AB softmod to unlock 1.3v but since AB beta 14 is expired, the method described by skyn3t doesn't seem to be working on AB beta 17 (latest). And now I'm stumped, is there any other way to unlock voltage so I can do 1.2v?


Just download one of y Brother Skyn3t´s unlocked bios for your card in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
Download EZflash from my SIG and flash it follow instructions but is easy as pie! 1,2,3!!!








Next download the Volt hack and LLC mod from my SIG and my Guide to it and follow it to the letter, any doubt PM me!

Cheers

Ed

And welcome to OCN and to the 780 Owners Thread!!!!
Also fill your SIG with your RIG, there is a link in my SIG!


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> 
> 
> Finished installing my Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 last night, and I am absolutely amazed with the results:thumb:. Max Temp is 48! Which coming from my ACX cooler screaming at 90% sits at 63. This was after a Heaven run @ 1228MHz. I later ran Heaven for an hour at 1228 and never hit over 48.
> 
> It is a Monster so it is not for everyone, but considering the temp/noise difference it is definately worth it to me.


Hello ice_n_fyre,

do you have the fan of extreme 3 conected to de pwm of card or psu ? at what rpm dou you have this temps ?

I'm considering change my fan of MSI 780 Twin Forz, but I will brake warranty card







Dou you recommend it ?

Sorry by my bad English


----------



## solaufein

@qsb5
I'm sure the mod works up to beta 15 (i have that right now installed), so give it a try.
if that doesn't work maybe its something else and not the AB version


----------



## piranha

Curious why u say its a fire hazard? Been using fir quite a while with no issues


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piranha*
> 
> Curious why u say its a fire hazard? Been using fir quite a while with no issues


Its a Ultra PSU which means its crap no offense

No really its not very good so dont be surprised if it stops working and even takes something with it

Its not made by Ultra but by a OEM called Andyson

Should tell you how good it is right there

Andyson makes a lot of units for Raidmax among many other brands

Sory if i sounded rude but really its not recommended to use


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a Ultra PSU which means its crap no offense
> 
> No really its not very good so dont be surprised if it stops working and even takes something with it
> 
> Its not made by Ultra but by a OEM called Andyson
> 
> Should tell you how good it is right there
> 
> Andyson makes a lot of units for Raidmax among many other brands
> 
> Sory if i sounded rude but really its not recommended to use


This.
My buddy lost his 580s to a ultra psu, my cousin lost his mobo to a raidmax.
PSUs should not be somethign you skimp out on, higher quality PSUs last longer and give better wattage rates along with integrity of the current and volt rails.


----------



## shilka

The XFX Core Edition is about as cheap as you can get without getting something that is low quality

Its a rebranded and modified Seasonic S12II


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The XFX Core Edition is about as cheap as you can get without getting something that is low quality
> 
> Its a rebranded and modified Seasonic S12II


Anything rebranded Seasonic is solid, Seasonic is one of the best if not the best PSU builders out there.

Recommend this highly.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Anything rebranded Seasonic is solid, Seasonic is one of the best if not the best PSU builders out there.
> 
> Recommend this highly.


Delta is about the only one that is better

Super Flower is not far behind these days


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Delta is about the only one that is better
> 
> Super Flower is not far behind these days


Delta is hard to find for me, SuperFlower I'm iffy on, had one blow on me before.

Liking my King Win Lazr however, really solid PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Delta is hard to find for me, SuperFlower I'm iffy on, had one blow on me before.
> 
> Liking my King Win Lazr however, really solid PSU.


LOL all Kingwin units are Super Flower


----------



## szeged

rofl


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> LOL all Kingwin units are Super Flower


Okay everyone point and laugh ;_;

I honestly didn't know that, it's a wonderful psu that's lasted me 2 years!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Okay everyone point and laugh ;_;
> 
> I honestly didn't know that, it's a wonderful psu that's lasted me 2 years!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1435831/azza-kingwin-power-supplies-information-thread#post_21026989


----------



## skyn3t

vBios Revision 4 Volt control update. 11/18/2013
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> *F*or all *B1* Owners running my *v*Bios
> 
> *I* had to update all *R*evision *4* with volt control for MSI Afterburner, re-download and reflash the vBios according to your *G*PU *B*rand.
> 
> *G*igabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0
> skyn3t-3A-GB-rev4
> Version 80.80.21.00.39
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> *M*SI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV
> skyn3t-vBios-TFIV-re4
> Version 80.80.21.00.1C
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> *E*VGA GTX 780 SC Reference
> skyn3t-vBios-Evga-SC-rev4
> Version 80.80.21.00.80
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> *P*alit GTX 780 Jetstream
> sky-vBios-PalitJS-rev4
> Version 80.80.21.00.25
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> *P*S: *B1* Owners may have issue with Voltmod 1.3v , I'm not sure yet we have done some small test but feedback still little. so if you want to try out feel free @ your own risk.
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## qsb5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just download one of y Brother Skyn3t´s unlocked bios for your card in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> Download EZflash from my SIG and flash it follow instructions but is easy as pie! 1,2,3!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next download the Volt hack and LLC mod from my SIG and my Guide to it and follow it to the letter, any doubt PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> And welcome to OCN and to the 780 Owners Thread!!!!
> Also fill your SIG with your RIG, there is a link in my SIG!


Thanks for the quick reply! I'll do just that after figuring out this poor overclock from my 780 FTW







So far I'm only able to get 1189 core (+50) and +450 mem, 1.187v game stable.. I can push quite a lot more for bench stable. The thing that I find weird is that for some reason, higher OC is stable on crysis 3 but unstable on crysis 2.. If I can't push it anymore I'm gonna give skyn3t's modded bios a go and see what i can reach!

@solaufein
I tried installing AB beta 15 but it won't run. It says that its expired, corrupted or missing. Thats why I installed AB beta 17 instead. When I did the cmd softmod it says "invalid" instead of "41". I'm beginning to think that its not AB's problem but maybe the 780 ftw doesn't have NCP4206 voltage controller.. Is there any way to check?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1435831/azza-kingwin-power-supplies-information-thread#post_21026989


Thanks for the info, pretty interesting.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Thanks for the info, pretty interesting.


Random fact of the day

The Super Flower Golden King was the first customer grade PSU in the world that was sold with a 80 platinum rating

More info here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Random fact of the day
> 
> The Super Flower Golden King was the first customer grade PSU in the world that was sold with a 80 platinum rating
> 
> More info here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


Subbed to the thread for future use to help others, thanks bud. Going to rep as if you needed more.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Random fact of the day
> 
> The Super Flower Golden King was the first customer grade PSU in the world that was sold with a 80 platinum rating
> 
> More info here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


since you here i thought id finally answer you question about the coolmaster v1000 and coil whine
and i can say that after running 2 480's two 670's and a single 780 i have not heard any coil whine comming from this psu


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> since you here i thought id finally answer you question about the coolmaster v1000 and coil whine
> and i can say that after running 2 480's two 670's and a single 780 i have not heard any coil whine comming from this psu


Its the Seasonic KM3 with the least coil whine

At least that i know


----------



## aXque

Hey! If I want to help someone flash their bios. Do they have to disable the eeprom or does ez3 flash do that for you when you drag and drop the. rom on the nvflash .exe?

I have only flashed manually with nvflash and I used commands not drag and drop.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its the Seasonic KM3 with the least coil whine
> 
> At least that i know


there is one thing that concerns me but i think it's normal ? .... every time i turn on or off my computer the psu makes a clicking noise,
just one click with power on and one click with power off. is that normal?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> there is one thing that concerns me but i think it's normal ? .... every time i turn on or off my computer the psu makes a clicking noise,
> just one click with power on and one click with power off. is that normal?


I have heard of that before

Dont think its something you should worry about unless its really loud


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey! If I want to help someone flash their bios. Do they have to disable the eeprom or does ez3 flash do that for you when you drag and drop the. rom on the nvflash .exe?
> 
> I have only flashed manually with nvflash and I used commands not drag and drop.


You dont drag and drop! rename bios to x.rom, put it inside EZ3flash folder then double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1 to disable EEprom protection to be able to flash; press #2 to save your stock bios if you want to and press #3 to flash the bios, type "Y" when asked to if needed and thats it!
No drag and drop if you dont want blank screens after flash!

Ed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have heard of that before
> 
> Dont think its something you should worry about unless its really loud


yeah it's not that bad, just never heard it before


----------



## ice445

I want to try a custom bios to unlock volts, which should I use for a zotac A1 reference card ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah it's not that bad, just never heard it before


as long as you dont smell smoke or see a flash when it happens, i think it would be fine


----------



## hypespazm

I need help checking the flash on my card.. I cant overclock that greatly? any suggestions?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I want to try a custom bios to unlock volts, which should I use for a zotac A1 reference card ?


First page reference bios rev3! : http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


----------



## Imprezzion

Now that we're talking about Seasonic KM3 I have to say it's the only PSU i've ever owned that actually doesn't have coil whine haha. Even my Seasonic build XFX XXX 650W had it to some degree.

I just should'nt have bought the 700w version lol. It's a little weak when I wanna bench 2 cards haha.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I need help checking the flash on my card.. I cant overclock that greatly? any suggestions?


What is the problem? bad flash?


----------



## hypespazm

it could be a bad flash.. Im debating which Bios should I reflash? I have the 780 SC reference any reccomendations on the bios to flash?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> it could be a bad flash.. Im debating which Bios should I reflash? I have the 780 SC reference any reccomendations on the bios to flash?


if is bad flash you need to flash back to stock see the stability then flash to vBios.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if is bad flash you need to flash back to stock see the stability then flash to vBios.


How can I check if its a bad flash right now? cause it runs all my games perfectly fine at stock speeds no crashes? is there any tool to check if it is a bad flash


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> How can I check if its a bad flash right now? cause it runs all my games perfectly fine at stock speeds no crashes? is there any tool to check if it is a bad flash


The things i have notice if its a bad flash, the card auto clock down to stock.
You get alot of drivers error and when you start your computer you get alot of lines all over the screen in diffrent colors and the picture is crap


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What is the problem? bad flash?


Hey Occam, any help on my issue?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> The things i have notice if its a bad flash, the card auto clock down to stock.
> You get alot of drivers error and when you start your computer you get alot of lines all over the screen in diffrent colors and the picture is crap


im not getting any of those problems .. is there a tool to check if the bios flash is corrupt? I seriously only have problems when i try to OC anything over 20 on the core clock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> How can I check if its a bad flash right now? cause it runs all my games perfectly fine at stock speeds no crashes? is there any tool to check if it is a bad flash


Make sure you are re-installing drivers after a flash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Hey Occam, any help on my issue?


Did you test that PCIe lane where your card is not recognized?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> im not getting any of those problems .. is there a tool to check if the bios flash is corrupt? I seriously only have problems when i try to OC anything over 20 on the core clock.


PM me with the exact details on how you OC those "20" and with a screenshot of AB with AB monitor open along with GPUz!


----------



## OccamRazor

Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
I have been researching on the latest "curiosity"; why do power supplies shut down with enough power to spare while the cards apparently are not drawing that much power and while i may have an idea, unfortunately have no means to research it more and try to prove it!

This equation gives us the notion that if the voltage is doubled and the power remains the same, the current will be halved.! That way we are crashing the cards by not supplying enough amperage to sustain those OC states, at stock 42A are required for each card!
Bear in mind this is just an exercise for the mind to entice some minds out there, as i may be wrong in my assumptions! As all in life "necessity is the mother of invention"! to get there we have to: (Paraphrasing Samuel Beckett and Plato above) "Try again. Fail again". Fail better!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Anoxy

Ok maybe this is a stupid question, but isn't this the 780 thread, or do Titans pull the same amount of power?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok maybe this is a stupid question, but isn't this the 780 thread, or do Titans pull the same amount of power?


Very small difference between power draw! The only cards difference besides the memory is the cores and its just 384 cores!


----------



## haragobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> //@skyn3t one more question : The new rev4 gigabyte bios is only for Gigabyte's Windforce rev.2 ? I do know that flashing with device ID mismatch/subsystem mismatch is possible if the cards are same design (reference) but different vendors but what I dont know if the "first batch reference design GTX780" is meant as GIGABYTE windforce with reference PCB (rev.1) or EVERY reference GTX780 no matter what vendor it is ?


Hi all,

just wanted to share some infos about Gigabyte's GTX 780 models available, since some users seem to be confused by the chips Gigabyte uses on the Rev. 2.0 and Rev. 1.0 cards. I haven't found anything regarding this in the last few hundred posts, please don't ****storm me if this is already known









Right now you can find 3 different Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce OC models on the market:

*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD)*
Rev. 1.0 was the first model using reference PCB layout, WindForce cooler and some gpu overclock. All cards are using GK110-300-A1 chips with 80.10... bios. Not sure if they are still in production or retailers are just selling off their stock.

*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD)*
Rev. 2.0 was the second model using custom PCB layout (8+2 phase), 2x8-pin PCIe connectors, WindForce cooler and the same gpu overclock as Rev. 1.0. Since B1 is avaliable, Gigabyte is mixing GK110-300-A1 and GK110-300-B1 chips in production until switch to B1 is completely done and A1 stock is emptied. So right now you can get lucky with a B1 chip.

*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz Edition WindForce 3X (GV-N780GHZ-3GD)*
GHz Edition is the newest addition using custom PCB layout (8+2 phase), 2x8-pin PCIe connectors, better memory chips, full cover backplate, WindForce cooler and further increased gpu overclock. (see here). With this card Gigabyte guarantees 100% GK110-300-B1 on a slightly improved card for a little price premium.

Checking my favorite shop, GHz Edition is €470 versus €440 for the Rev. 2.0 right now (both in stock). The GHz Edition is the one i currently plan to replace my trusty GTX 570 with, because the price premium is low and the mixture of high stock clocks / good custom PCB / quiet WindForce cooler sounds very sexy to me. But since B1 chips are fresh and - after release of R290(X) and 780Ti - gpu prices are changing almost daily, i try to keep my trigger finger from the "order now" button for some more weeks. Maybe after christmas ... depending on custom 780Ti prices ... who knows ...

cheers


----------



## PTB2

two 780sc flashed to hydro copper.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haragobi*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> just wanted to share some infos about Gigabyte's GTX 780 models available, since some users seem to be confused by the chips Gigabyte uses on the Rev. 2.0 and Rev. 1.0 cards. I haven't found anything regarding this in the last few hundred posts, please don't ****storm me if this is already known
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now you can find 3 different Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce OC models on the market:
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD)*
> Rev. 1.0 was the first model using reference PCB layout, WindForce cooler and some gpu overclock. All cards are using GK110-300-A1 chips with 80.10... bios. Not sure if they are still in production or retailers are just selling off their stock.
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD)*
> Rev. 2.0 was the second model using custom PCB layout (8+2 phase), 2x8-pin PCIe connectors, WindForce cooler and the same gpu overclock as Rev. 1.0. Since B1 is avaliable, Gigabyte is mixing GK110-300-A1 and GK110-300-B1 chips in production until switch to B1 is completely done and A1 stock is emptied. So right now you can get lucky with a B1 chip.
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz Edition WindForce 3X (GV-N780GHZ-3GD)*
> GHz Edition is the newest addition using custom PCB layout (8+2 phase), 2x8-pin PCIe connectors, better memory chips, full cover backplate, WindForce cooler and further increased gpu overclock. (see here). With this card Gigabyte guarantees 100% GK110-300-B1 on a slightly improved card for a little price premium.
> 
> Checking my favorite shop, GHz Edition is €470 versus €440 for the Rev. 2.0 right now (both in stock). The GHz Edition is the one i currently plan to replace my trusty GTX 570 with, because the price premium is low and the mixture of high stock clocks / good custom PCB / quiet WindForce cooler sounds very sexy to me. But since B1 chips are fresh and - after release of R290(X) and 780Ti - gpu prices are changing almost daily, i try to keep my trigger finger from the "order now" button for some more weeks. Maybe after christmas ... depending on custom 780Ti prices ... who knows ...
> 
> cheers


As you already said the Ghz Edition has a backplate the others does not


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very small difference between power draw! The only cards difference besides the memory is the cores and its just 384 cores!


Great info then, thanks for sharing?

So those numbers you posted were total system draw, or just from your Titans?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Great info then, thanks for sharing?
> 
> So those numbers you posted were total system draw, or just from your Titans?


Estimated power draw for 1 TITAN [email protected] clocks and voltage








Readings off the wall were from 850W - 1250W, peaked 1300W! for 2 TITANS and a [email protected],[email protected],30v, 1 SSD 120GB, 1 HDD 2TB and 1 H110!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Estimated power draw for 1 TITAN [email protected] clocks and voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readings off the wall were from 850W - 1250W, peaked 1300W! for 2 TITANS and a [email protected],[email protected],30v, 1 SSD 120GB, 1 HDD 2TB and 1 H110!


Well crap, I'm screwed then. I'll be putting my SLI 780s under water this week and was planning to use this custom vBIOS and push the cards a little. But I only have an AX860


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well crap, I'm screwed then. I'll be putting my SLI 780s under water this week and was planning to use this custom vBIOS and push the cards a little. But I only have an AX860


EVGA SUperNova G2 1300 watts


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SUperNova G2 1300 watts


should be able to find it for under 200$ too! I'm using one to power three titans, & only three titans. They will be running 1300mhz+ @ 1.3v+ 24/7(in 3d)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well crap, I'm screwed then. I'll be putting my SLI 780s under water this week and was planning to use this custom vBIOS and push the cards a little. But I only have an AX860


Dont worry, OC normally! when you start to have shutdowns out of the blue or weird behavior like start a game or bench and "instashutdown" then back down the clocks and the voltage a notch and youll be fine! But really i run 3240 x 1920 and most of the time i game at stock, there is not a single game that makes me heavily OC the cards! only a couple games Crysis 3 for one but you OC a little to say 1200mhz and its fine!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SUperNova G2 1300 watts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should be able to find it for under 200$ too! I'm using one to power three titans, & only three titans. They will be running 1300mhz+ @ 1.3v+ 24/7(in 3d)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Well crap, I'm screwed then. I'll be putting my SLI 780s under water this week and was planning to use this custom vBIOS and push the cards a little. But I only have an AX860


OR...

Follow the Shilka and Skupples advice (and mine







) buy that PSU and : *OC THAT MOTHER!!!!!!*

Sorry its SLI, it should be Mothers!


----------



## Jabba1977

Guys...one question, regarding Rev A1 Vs Rev B1...What do you prefer?. I think the chip on rev B1 OC poors than A1 but is more cooler and efficient...what do you think?. Thanks!!!.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SUperNova G2 1300 watts


Thanks, but I might stick with the Corsair 1200i so I can use my sleeved cable set =/


----------



## Yonner

I'm go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks, but I might stick with the Corsair 1200i so I can use my sleeved cable set =/


I'm gonna order that psu mate I'm on the ax860 with 780 sli and CPU at 5ghz and my pc shuts down on benchmarks , I think it's down to the psu not having the power to handle the oc on the cards and CPU


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks, but I might stick with the Corsair 1200i so I can use my sleeved cable set =/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I'm go
> I'm gonna order that psu mate I'm on the ax860 with 780 sli and CPU at 5ghz and my pc shuts down on benchmarks , I think it's down to the psu not having the power to handle the oc on the cards and CPU


Why EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 is better AND cheaper

PCI-E cables are red on the EVGA if its red you want

AX1200i is a ripoff

Unless you like getting ripped of course


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 is better AND cheaper
> 
> PCI-E cables are red on the EVGA if its red you want
> 
> AX1200i is a ripoff
> 
> Unless you like getting ripped of course


I literally just ordered a metallic graphite cable set to match my system...90 bucks! FrozenCPU charges re-stocking fees and return shipping so it would be a huge loss for me. Especially since I just dropped over 1k on watercooling supplies, AND I have to sell the AX860 at a huge loss.

I suppose the $100 price difference between the 1200i and EVGA makes up for that, but I'll still have ugly cables....and *** what were they thinking with red PCI-E cables? Disgusting


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I literally just ordered a metallic graphite cable set to match my system...90 bucks! FrozenCPU charges re-stocking fees and return shipping so it would be a huge loss for me. Especially since I just dropped over 1k on watercooling supplies, AND I have to sell the AX860 at a huge loss.
> 
> I suppose the $100 price difference between the 1200i and EVGA makes up for that, but I'll still have ugly cables....and *** what were they thinking with red PCI-E cables? Disgusting


Many have already sleeved the cables on it so you can find lots of help with that

And dont bash red many of us like that color


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I literally just ordered a metallic graphite cable set to match my system...90 bucks! FrozenCPU charges re-stocking fees and return shipping so it would be a huge loss for me. Especially since I just dropped over 1k on watercooling supplies, AND I have to sell the AX860 at a huge loss.
> 
> I suppose the $100 price difference between the 1200i and EVGA makes up for that, but I'll still have ugly cables....and *** what were they thinking with red PCI-E cables? Disgusting


just sleeve em yourself







takes all of 5 minutes


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> How can I check if its a bad flash right now? cause it runs all my games perfectly fine at stock speeds no crashes? is there any tool to check if it is a bad flash


The guy below you knows it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> The things i have notice if its a bad flash, the card auto clock down to stock.
> You get alot of drivers error and when you start your computer you get alot of lines all over the screen in diffrent colors and the picture is crap


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok maybe this is a stupid question, but isn't this the 780 thread, or do Titans pull the same amount of power?


read below








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very small difference between power draw! The only cards difference besides the memory is the cores and its just 384 cores!


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 is better AND cheaper
> 
> PCI-E cables are red on the EVGA if its red you want
> 
> AX1200i is a ripoff
> 
> Unless you like getting ripped of course


I was anxious to see this for a long time ago








next Buy will be SP3k.

PS: today I'm lazy. so what! no much to write
so THIS .


----------



## hypespazm

I need a new PSU the ony I have used to make weird noises when I would play video games.. and its annoying as hell.... and i dont want to RMA.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I need a new PSU the ony I have used to make weird noises when I would play video games.. and its annoying as hell.... and i dont want to RMA.


Just buy the new one and then RMA the old one and sell it once you get it back....


----------



## ice445

So, I tried flashing both the rev 2 BIOS and the rev 3 BIOS, ensuring to override GPU ID mismatch each time. It seemed to flash fine in both cases but when I rebooted there were artifacts everywhere. I have no problems with stock BIOS nor running at 1137 on stock volts (which is what rev 3 defaults to), so it's very strange. Rev 2 is stock clocks and it was messed up just the same. I have the 80.10.3A type BIOS, is this the reason?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> So, I tried flashing both the rev 2 BIOS and the rev 3 BIOS, ensuring to override GPU ID mismatch each time. It seemed to flash fine in both cases but when I rebooted there were artifacts everywhere. I have no problems with stock BIOS nor running at 1137 on stock volts (which is what rev 3 defaults to), so it's very strange. Rev 2 is stock clocks and it was messed up just the same. I have the 80.10.3A type BIOS, is this the reason?


My guess is memory timings...
Is your card reference or has a customed PCB?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My guess is memory timings...
> Is your card reference or has a customed PCB?


Regular reference.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Regular reference.


which bios did you flash to? Skyn3ts 780 ACX or reference?

You have 3A bios rev3 in the front page, have you tried it?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> which bios did you flash to? Skyn3ts 780 ACX or reference?
> 
> You have 3A bios rev3 in the front page, have you tried it?


Lol I'm silly, didn't even see he had 3A Bios's. I just went straight for what said "reference". I'll try and report back


----------



## ZeVo

Dang, so my 620W won't cut it with one 780? I don't want to be on the borderlineso if I have to buy a new PSU which would you guys recommend(sorry if this is off topic.) My rig is in my sig below. I don't have the 780 yet but will have one by Black Friday.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Dang, so my 620W won't cut it with one 780? I don't want to be on the borderlineso if I have to buy a new PSU which would you guys recommend(sorry if this is off topic.) My rig is in my sig below. I don't have the 780 yet but will have one by Black Friday.


If you´re wanting to OC no it wont, but if youre not going for volt mods and stick with stocks youll do fine!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Dang, so my 620W won't cut it with one 780? I don't want to be on the borderlineso if I have to buy a new PSU which would you guys recommend(sorry if this is off topic.) My rig is in my sig below. I don't have the 780 yet but will have one by Black Friday.


Yes it will. The max power I've seen from a system with an overclocked 3960x + overclocked 780 is just short of 500w.

Your PSU supplies 576w on the 12v rail so you're PSU will be running at around 87% load when your system is under heavy load.


----------



## ice445

Okay so all is well on the 3A 941 bios. Quick question though, do I have to touch power or temp limit at all in EVGA precision? Or is it all disabled?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Okay so all is well on the 3A 941 bios. Quick question though, do I have to touch power or temp limit at all in EVGA precision? Or is it all disabled?


Should switch over to MSI-AB on sky-bios. imo. PrecX has become the obsolete program out of the two in the past 6 months.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you´re wanting to OC no it wont, but fi youre not going for volt mods and stick with stocks youll do fine!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yes it will. The max power I've seen from a system with an overclocked 3960x + overclocked 780 is just short of 500w.
> 
> Your PSU supplies 576w on the 12v rail so you're PSU will be running at around 87% load when your system is under heavy load.


Hmm... well if I'm going to get a 780 and not overclock it what's the point?







So it looks like I'll have to upgrade my PSU. Any recommendations?


----------



## Captivate

Welp, my PC is dead. Whenever I power it up it flashes on for a tenth of a second and then turns off again. It's completely dead. Tried a different PSU already, no difference.
I put my PC into sleep at about 6pm, come home 2 hours later, won't boot or anything. I press Power On on the motherboard, flicker on, almost instant flicker off, and dead. Nothing works. Reset BIOS, nothing. Already took out all my ram, same issue. Powered it on with all PCIE slots disabled, same thing. So it must be either the motherboard or the CPU. Any thoughts?
Here's a video:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zgfftjpu6mtmw8e/VIDEO0059.mp4























So maybe my top GTX 780 is NOT broken, and it was my motherboard all along... Whatever, I'm annoyed, I'll keep you guys up to date.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hmm... well if I'm going to get a 780 and not overclock it what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like I'll have to upgrade my PSU. Any recommendations?


I disagree that 620W isn't enough. I'm running a highly overclocked system on my Seasonic 650W without any issues. Even if you were shooting for the moon you'd be alright with just one card. Even if it was magically pulling the full 350W that is theoretically possible, and your i5 was pulling 200 (which would mean its almost at 5Ghz), you'd still have 100W of headroom for everything else. Doesn't seem like much, but remember that PSU's are most efficient around that 80% load mark. So you get the most out of your money.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Welp, my PC is dead. Whenever I power it up it flashes on for a tenth of a second and then turns off again. It's completely dead. Tried a different PSU already, no difference.
> I put my PC into sleep at about 6pm, come home 2 hours later, won't boot or anything. I press Power On on the motherboard, flicker on, almost instant flicker off, and dead. Nothing works. Reset BIOS, nothing. Already took out all my ram, same issue. Powered it on with all PCIE slots disabled, same thing. So it must be either the motherboard or the CPU. Any thoughts?
> Here's a video:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zgfftjpu6mtmw8e/VIDEO0059.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe my top GTX 780 is NOT broken, and it was my motherboard all along... Whatever, I'm annoyed, I'll keep you guys up to date.


OHHHH crap sorry to here that.atleast now you have a better idea what was wrong with the pc....Do you have any other boards to test with....?


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OHHHH crap sorry to here that.atleast now you have a better idea what was wrong with the pc....Do you have any other boards to test with....?


Yeah I have an asus sabertooth x79 laying around somewhere, should dust it off and try at least the CPU out... It just looks like the system shorts itself or whatever? It's on for like a tenth of a second and then turns off... I dunno, I wish I had time but this has been like the busiest week all semester... and it dies NOW!!!


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I disagree that 620W isn't enough. I'm running a highly overclocked system on my Seasonic 650W without any issues. Even if you were shooting for the moon you'd be alright with just one card. Even if it was magically pulling the full 350W that is theoretically possible, and your i5 was pulling 200 (which would mean its almost at 5Ghz), you'd still have 100W of headroom for everything else. Doesn't seem like much, but remember that PSU's are most efficient around that 80% load mark. So you get the most out of your money.


That's what I was thinking. I'm only at 4.5GHz with my 3570k at less than 1.2v so I don't think it's that consuming. I also don't know for sure if I'll do any BIOS modding like many here have. I will be overclocking though, but once again not to crazy amounts like some of you have.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hmm... well if I'm going to get a 780 and not overclock it what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like I'll have to upgrade my PSU. Any recommendations?


EVGA G2 1300W. Should be able to find it for under 200$.

however, I do think you can maintain one 780 on a 600Watt, it just depends on the quality of said unit.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Yeah I have an asus sabertooth x79 laying around somewhere, should dust it off and try at least the CPU out... It just looks like the system shorts itself or whatever? It's on for like a tenth of a second and then turns off... I dunno, I wish I had time but this has been like the busiest week all semester... and it dies NOW!!!


Come on you know deep down you are going to find the time to do it....







Well lets hope its the mobo,atleast then you have a replacement for the time being....


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EVGA G2 1300W. Should be able to find it for under 200$.
> 
> however, I do think you can maintain one 780 on a 600Watt, it just depends on the quality of said unit.


Currently have a SeaSonic M12II 620W. It's been solid for a year and a half so far. If anything, maybe I can tone the OC on my CPU down, or just leave the CPU at 4.5 and OC the 780 slightly until I upgrade. Because I really don't want to buy a new PSU until I go SLI 780's which my plan was to be in a year or so. That and I really don't have the extra cash to buy a new PSU.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Currently have a SeaSonic M12II 620W. It's been solid for a year and a half so far. If anything, maybe I can tone the OC on my CPU down, or just leave the CPU at 4.5 and OC the 780 slightly until I upgrade. Because I really don't want to buy a new PSU until I go SLI 780's which my plan was to be in a year or so. That and I really don't have the extra cash to buy a new PSU.


It really should be fine, assuming you don't oc everything to hell & back. You CAN easily stroke it out with high OC, but it's not a guaranteed bust. Just make sure you put your CPU's OC as priority.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Currently have a SeaSonic M12II 620W. It's been solid for a year and a half so far. If anything, maybe I can tone the OC on my CPU down, or just leave the CPU at 4.5 and OC the 780 slightly until I upgrade. Because I really don't want to buy a new PSU until I go SLI 780's which my plan was to be in a year or so. That and I really don't have the extra cash to buy a new PSU.


You'll be fine. If you were running a water loop and planned to let it rip, then you might run into an amperage problem. But even with your CPU at 4.5GHz (which uses 150W at most with that voltage) combined with a 780 at 1200 won't be a problem.


----------



## ZeVo

Sweet. Thanks guys. Now I'm just torn on which 780 to get. I want one with a good cooler as I don't plan on watercooling with it, but I still want it to be a good OCer. Maybe the DC2 version? I was also eyeing the ACX cooler (probably won't be a Classy since I don't have enough $$$ to get it) so I'd just stick with a regular ACX one.


----------



## ice445

The DC2 is the best of the lower priced custom models. If you can get one, the MSI lightning and Galaxy HoF models are awesome clockers generally.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I'm go
> I'm gonna order that psu mate I'm on the ax860 with 780 sli and CPU at 5ghz and my pc shuts down on benchmarks , I think it's down to the psu not having the power to handle the oc on the cards and CPU


I guess it's the 5Ghz CPU, because my superclocked SLI 780s + 4.6GHz 3570k do fine on my AX860.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Sweet. Thanks guys. Now I'm just torn on which 780 to get. I want one with a good cooler as I don't plan on watercooling with it, but I still want it to be a good OCer. Maybe the DC2 version? I was also eyeing the ACX cooler (probably won't be a Classy since I don't have enough $$$ to get it) so I'd just stick with a regular ACX one.


Stay away from HoF... They still haven't resolved w/e issue that was making them go pop.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Stay away from HoF... They still haven't resolved w/e issue that was making them go pop.


Meh, I've only heard of two cases of that happening. But I will admit it is a legitimate concern.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Stay away from HoF... They still haven't resolved w/e issue that was making them go pop.


So it wasn't from them putting a sticker on the cards in the wrong place? Thought that seemed kinda iffy


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Meh, I've only heard of two cases of that happening. But I will admit it is a legitimate concern.


I believe we have 4 cases in this thread alone...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> So it wasn't from them putting a sticker on the cards in the wrong place? Thought that seemed kinda iffy


What? The sticker thing was the 780Ti REFERENCE CARD(from galaxy, in china, one batch only), and we have plenty of photo evidence to support this claim in my thread. Those cards were also not frying, they were simply NOT BOOTING. The cards that are frying are the Custom, white PCB, custom cooling 780 Hall of FAME... Two completely different gpu's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441831/facts-fallacies-speculation-of-the-fried-taiwanese-780ti-rive/50_50#post_21193108

feel free to go read the OP in this thread, edumcate your mind on the situation. I have covered everything from start to finish, though order is slightly out of whack.


----------



## ZeVo

Oh I'll definitely be staying away from HoF. Evga or Asus is really the only companies I'm looking at. Though the Lighting wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe we have 4 cases in this thread alone...
> What? The sticker thing was the 780Ti REFERENCE CARD(from galaxy, in china, one batch only), and we have plenty of photo evidence to support this claim in my thread. Those cards were also not frying, they were simply NOT BOOTING. The cards that are frying are the Custom, white PCB, custom cooling 780 Hall of FAME... Two completely different gpu's.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441831/facts-fallacies-speculation-of-the-fried-taiwanese-780ti-rive/50_50#post_21193108
> 
> feel free to go read the OP in this thread, edumcate your mind on the situation. I have covered everything from start to finish, though order is slightly out of whack.


Yeah I had seen the suppose recall list and the post by the galaxy rep but for some reason had thought he was talking about the HOF edition with the sticker issue. Thanks for clearing that up:thumb:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yeah I had seen the suppose recall list and the post by the galaxy rep but for some reason had thought he was talking about the HOF edition with the sticker issue. Thanks for clearing that up:thumb:


Np, i'm pretty much convinced that "recall" list was actually every single Galaxy Ref batch in China. This of course is only a theory until I can find some one who can read the multiple different versions I have in that thread.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Oh I'll definitely be staying away from HoF. Evga or Asus is really the only companies I'm looking at. Though the Lighting wouldn't be bad either.


In that case, the DC2 is a no brainer. They use really good components. I'm pretty sure most have the really high clocking Hynix memory. They also stay under 70C at load while being quiet at the same time.


----------



## NateST

Pony up the extra cash for a Classified, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> In that case, the DC2 is a no brainer. They use really good components. I'm pretty sure most have the really high clocking Hynix memory. They also stay under 70C at load while being quiet at the same time.


But the DC2 doesn't have any kind of direct memory cooling while EVGA has a memory cooling plate. Is memory cooling necessary on 780s?

Also, I've been told that ASUS's customer support is really weak against EVGA's. Not sure if it's true though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Pony up the extra cash for a Classified, you won't be disappointed.


Can someone explain to me why the Classified is the ultimate 780? Does it overclock like no other 780? Is it cool and quiet?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Is memory cooling necessary on 780s?


No, the memory runs cool enough and you can't up it's voltage so temps aren't a problem.


----------



## Captivate

Yep, one my 780s is DEAD.







It's what caused my PC to shut off within a second after turning it on.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Yep, one my 780s is DEAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what caused my PC to shut off within a second after turning it on.


Sux man.

RMA it.. Go go go...


----------



## piranha

Classfied has more power phases, 2nd bios, and been more tested by people. If u look at board youll notice a difference between ref, sc, ftw, to the classified


----------



## Close2Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Stay away from HoF... They still haven't resolved w/e issue that was making them go pop.


I have an HOF, and I have yet to have issues with it. At least regarding that "pop" issue. I have it over volted to 1.21. My only issue before was the overclock would continually reset itself back to the stock 1.1GHz, but with the last update, that seemed to fix itself. I was contemplating using Skyn3t's bios to get the voltage higher. I will post a GPU-Z shot. I have it to 1243 MHz and 1609 MHz for the GPU and RAM respectively. No issues with crashes or anything. Temp stays below 60c, although the CPU is water cooled so there is little other heat in my 900D.

Now I am just waiting for EK to release their white HOF Edition water block so I can get those and buy another HOF. Although, I must say, I sometimes think that 2 R9 290x might have been a better value at only $40 more per card. But, the issues with frame pacing and artifacts with AMD caused me to switch from my HD 7990 to these 2 HOFs. (eventually)

What other issues are people experiencing with the HOFs?


----------



## trickeh2k

So... I've been quite inactive here and on PC in general lately. Mostly because I haven't really played much PC games since GTAV and felt that I can't do nothing with my card without getting it under water since it runs too damn hot. But, I read that there was a rev 3 version out of the classy bios so I finally got around and flashed it last night.

Idk, this bios is even worse for my card. I have no idea why but with the rev 2 bios I was running at 1280Mhz on the core with 1.175v, PT maxed out at about 106% and it was totally fine (unless I tried to game with vsync on and a higher refresh rate than 60. Now with this bios the card shots up to 145% in PT and rushes up to my temp limit which at the time was 85 degrees after reaching the second test in 3d mark 11 and I also have to use one 13mV notch higher to prevent the card from artefacting.

Anyone else who was the same problem as me? Maybe I will have to look into removing and replacing the tim on my card, either way the temps seems insane. Card seems to have so much potential, yet I'm severely limited by the temps which kinda bums me out. Won't be able to afford getting a water loop anytime soon either :/


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Welp, my PC is dead. Whenever I power it up it flashes on for a tenth of a second and then turns off again. It's completely dead. Tried a different PSU already, no difference.
> I put my PC into sleep at about 6pm, come home 2 hours later, won't boot or anything. I press Power On on the motherboard, flicker on, almost instant flicker off, and dead. Nothing works. Reset BIOS, nothing. Already took out all my ram, same issue. Powered it on with all PCIE slots disabled, same thing. So it must be either the motherboard or the CPU. Any thoughts?
> Here's a video:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zgfftjpu6mtmw8e/VIDEO0059.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe my top GTX 780 is NOT broken, and it was my motherboard all along... Whatever, I'm annoyed, I'll keep you guys up to date.


Hi!!!, I have exactly the same issue last Friday; when I was tested my 2 GTX 780 lightning in 3DMARK13 with the same motherboard.. Equal, equal to your system and with the same motherboard (RIVE)

I think is some strange with latest drivers?, PSU???... I´m very afraid.

I can tested the PSU with a specific tester...and is totally DEAD!!!, not voltage on power lines although the leds on the motherboard are on.

My PSU was less than a year old and was TT Toughpower XT 1475W GOLD!!!!, Some strange short, I don´t know but this is the fact.

So, I´ll RMA the PSU and RIVE (no more). And I grab another PSU and motherboard.

REGARDS!!!, I´ll hope my testimony help you...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi!!!, I have exactly the same issue last Friday; when I was tested my 2 GTX 780 lightning in 3DMARK13 with the same motherboard.. Equal, equal to your system and with the same motherboard (RIVE)
> 
> I think is some strange with latest drivers?, PSU???... I´m very afraid.
> 
> I can tested the PSU with a specific tester...and is totally DEAD!!!, not voltage on power lines although the leds on the motherboard are on.
> 
> My PSU was less than a year old and was TT Toughpower XT 1475W GOLD!!!!, Some strange short, I don´t know but this is the fact.
> 
> So, I´ll RMA the PSU and RIVE (no more). And I grab another PSU and motherboard.
> 
> REGARDS!!!, I´ll hope my testimony help you...


EVGA SUperNova P2


----------



## Close2Death

Also, for Skyn3t's bios rev 4.....can you use these on the HOF?


----------



## Jabba1977

I like the Evga Supernova but in my country there is "no stock".

So I´ll go with an OCZ SILENCER MKIII 1200W platinum after see the review at jhonnyguru... and with a good price / performance.

Regards.


----------



## axiumone

I've flashed my cards to skyn3ts v3 bios and applied the 1.325v llc mod. However, AB still reports voltage of around 1.212. Is it just reporting the sensor wrong or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## solaufein

You mean the slider in Afterburner goes up to 1.3Volt but the hardware monitor reports 1.212?
Or you cannot at all put 1.3 in AB?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I've flashed my cards to skyn3ts v3 bios and applied the 1.325v llc mod. However, AB still reports voltage of around 1.212. Is it just reporting the sensor wrong or am I doing something wrong?


As far as I know, you can't see anything above 1.212v without something like a volt meter plugged into your card. They're not really meant to go higher than 1.212 even if there's tools allowing it.


----------



## Nevii

Is there any BIOS which with i can flash GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX with 80.80 BIOS? I have tried BIOS from SC with stock cooler, but nvflash says it has diffrent board :/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I like the Evga Supernova but in my country there is "no stock".
> 
> So I´ll go with an OCZ SILENCER MKIII 1200W platinum after see the review at jhonnyguru... and with a good price / performance.
> 
> Regards.


Its a Super Flower Golden King

Where are you from?

And what can you find?


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> Is there any BIOS which with i can flash GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX? I have tried BIOS from SC with stock cooler, but nvflash says it has diffrent board :/


Check the GPUZ or nividia card information and very the information is correc for the BIOS


----------



## Nevii

It's 80.80 so if it would be 80.10 i would'nt be asking


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haragobi*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> just wanted to share some infos about Gigabyte's GTX 780 models available, since some users seem to be confused by the chips Gigabyte uses on the Rev. 2.0 and Rev. 1.0 cards. I haven't found anything regarding this in the last few hundred posts, please don't ****storm me if this is already known
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now you can find 3 different Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce OC models on the market:
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD)*
> Rev. 1.0 was the first model using reference PCB layout, WindForce cooler and some gpu overclock. All cards are using GK110-300-A1 chips with 80.10... bios. Not sure if they are still in production or retailers are just selling off their stock.
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD)*
> Rev. 2.0 was the second model using custom PCB layout (8+2 phase), 2x8-pin PCIe connectors, WindForce cooler and the same gpu overclock as Rev. 1.0. Since B1 is avaliable, Gigabyte is mixing GK110-300-A1 and GK110-300-B1 chips in production until switch to B1 is completely done and A1 stock is emptied. So right now you can get lucky with a B1 chip.
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz Edition WindForce 3X (GV-N780GHZ-3GD)*
> GHz Edition is the newest addition using custom PCB layout (8+2 phase), 2x8-pin PCIe connectors, better memory chips, full cover backplate, WindForce cooler and further increased gpu overclock. (see here). With this card Gigabyte guarantees 100% GK110-300-B1 on a slightly improved card for a little price premium.
> 
> Checking my favorite shop, GHz Edition is €470 versus €440 for the Rev. 2.0 right now (both in stock). The GHz Edition is the one i currently plan to replace my trusty GTX 570 with, because the price premium is low and the mixture of high stock clocks / good custom PCB / quiet WindForce cooler sounds very sexy to me. But since B1 chips are fresh and - after release of R290(X) and 780Ti - gpu prices are changing almost daily, i try to keep my trigger finger from the "order now" button for some more weeks. Maybe after christmas ... depending on custom 780Ti prices ... who knows ...
> 
> cheers


But now comes the most important question of them all.
Does the Rev 2 / Ghz Edition use the NCP4206 controller and is the BIOS moddable to allow 1.300v in MSI AB?
If the Ghz Edition actually does have moddable BIOS and unlocked voltage, i'm thinking of getting that to replace my reference 780.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> But the DC2 doesn't have any kind of direct memory cooling while EVGA has a memory cooling plate. Is memory cooling necessary on 780s?
> 
> Also, I've been told that ASUS's customer support is really weak against EVGA's. Not sure if it's true though.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the Classified is the ultimate 780? Does it overclock like no other 780? Is it cool and quiet?


It really depends on what you consider cool and quiet. It runs cool enough for me to run 1.257 @ 100% fan speed and stay below 80c. From what I can see, the Classifieds OC better than every other 780 there is on average. Most users see 1163 out of the box stock boost. My personal card can do bench Valley @ 1320 @ 1.212, as far as we can tell, the Classifieds are binned chips, so they OC exceptionally well. As far as customer support goes, EVGA has been excellent, I've only had to RMA through ASUS for a mother board issues and was not the most pleasant experience.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> As far as I know, you can't see anything above 1.212v without something like a volt meter plugged into your card. They're not really meant to go higher than 1.212 even if there's tools allowing it.


This isn't correct... MSI-AB should read w/e you set the slider to, IF you have used the volt soft mod from Zawarudo.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Close2Death*
> 
> Also, for Skyn3t's bios rev 4.....can you use these on the HOF?


No, unless you have a revB1 PCB which i doubt it, check bios, if its 80.80.xx.xx.xx its the new B1 but not likely as your card is not new and HOF´s are suppose to be B1 only in the new 780Ti´s AFAIK!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This isn't correct... MSI-AB should read w/e you set the slider to, IF you have used the volt soft mod from Zawarudo.


hmmm wierd. I'm using AB 16 and I performed the soft mod. The slider now has voltage up to 1.3 available, but the actual reading isn't reported differently.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> До встpечи


sorry for the noobism here, but i also have two phantoms. Am i right in assuming a modded bios is not available?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> hmmm wierd. I'm using AB 16 and I performed the soft mod. The slider now has voltage up to 1.3 available, but the actual reading isn't reported differently.


Did you run the mod or crack it manually? I have no experience with the ez tool.


----------



## Nevii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> Is there any BIOS which with i can flash GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX with 80.80 BIOS? I have tried BIOS from SC with stock cooler, but nvflash says it has diffrent board :/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> hmmm wierd. I'm using AB 16 and I performed the soft mod. The slider now has voltage up to 1.3 available, but the actual reading isn't reported differently.


Where is it reported differently? Remember that only in AB monitor you can check the voltage, AB with the hack is reading and writing the voltages directly in the buck controller NCP4206!
All other programs read off the drivers and of course the driver limit is up to 1,212v so only AB can read it off!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*


First page rev4 bios! http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


----------



## Nevii

As i said, i cant because it gives me error

Code:



Code:


WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0783)
  does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0784).

ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch

I have tried stock cooler SC one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> sorry for the noobism here, but i also have two phantoms. Am i right in assuming a modded bios is not available?


Go to first page and get this bios: skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT
It worked for NIC101 780 Phantom with bios 80.10.37.00.0D! check your bios to see if matches!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> As i said, i cant because it gives me error
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0783)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0784).
> 
> ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch
> 
> I have tried stock cooler SC one.


Use EZ3flash option #4

Or use this command in nvflash:

*nvflash -override -6*


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did you run the mod or crack it manually? I have no experience with the ez tool.


I added the lines to the ab profiles manually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Where is it reported differently? Remember that only in AB monitor you can check the voltage, AB with the hack is reading and writing the voltages directly in the buck controller NCP4206!
> All other programs read off the drivers and of course the driver limit is up to 1,212v so only AB can read it off!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


aha! I think that may explain it. I'm using aida64 to monitor. I'll see what AB reports as far as voltage when I get home.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> As i said, i cant because it gives me error
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0783)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0784).
> 
> ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch
> 
> I have tried stock cooler SC one.


That basically always happens. Just use #4 as someone said, it doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Krazee

Finally got my card!!!

Now have to wait till I get home and install it with the backplate!!


----------



## yurikal37

Hi guys.
I am not able to unlock voltage using MSI Afterburner SoftMod. Whenever I use " msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 " or " msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 " command with the relative .cfg settings I get " INVALID " instead of " 41 " .
I have an ASUS 780 DC2OC, and I think the problem is that the card is not using the NCP4206 voltage regulators, am I right?








Thanks for your help.
Bye


----------



## Imprezzion

Yup, you're right. The ASUS Models are limited to 1.212v at BIOS level.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurikal37*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I am not able to unlock voltage using MSI Afterburner SoftMod. Whenever I use " msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 " or " msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 " command with the relative .cfg settings I get " INVALID " instead of " 41 " .
> I have an ASUS 780 DC2OC, and I think the problem is that the card is not using the NCP4206 voltage regulators, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> Bye


Yes is not possible to use AB hack, , your card uses the ichill controller, best bet to improve your OC is to flash my Brother´s Skyn3t DC2 rev3 bios in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Ed


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Im finally GTX780 owner too.

So i've tried some OC

The card is Reference (Stock cooler) from Gainward factory. ASIC 78.8%


This setting is not 100% stable, isn't that too much Vcore for 79% wise ASIC for 1300MHz?...


----------



## Imprezzion

Hell I wish my reference could do that..

By the way, that high a voltage is risky on reference cooling especially on anything less then 100% fanspeed.

As I have been taught, stay at or under 1.25v.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Im finally GTX780 owner too.
> 
> So i've tried some OC
> 
> The card is Reference (Stock cooler) from Gainward factory. ASIC 78.8%
> 
> 
> This setting is not 100% stable, isn't that too much Vcore for 79% wise ASIC for 1300MHz?...


Ouch 86C with 1.27 volts doesn't sound to safe. Plus there has to be a lot of throttling going on there I bet u can get the same score with lower clocks/volts and less throttling. As pretty much everyone knows the stock cooler isn't doin much for VRM temps. If your gpu is 86C your vrms have to be burning up. I would slow things down there before u risk damaging your card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Im finally GTX780 owner too.
> 
> So i've tried some OC
> 
> The card is Reference (Stock cooler) from Gainward factory. ASIC 78.8%
> 
> 
> This setting is not 100% stable, isn't that too much Vcore for 79% wise ASIC for 1300MHz?...


Listen to the guys above!
For air only you cannot exceed these values if you have done the volt mod and LLC hack : 1,212v + 0.025v = 1.237v *MAX on air*
just a couple of week ago Koniakki killed his 780 with just 1,27v!

Stay safe

Ed


----------



## KarateF22

Just a little something funny that happened when I updated my drivers...

I don't know about you guys, but I don't think I have enough power!



It happened when I left MSI Afterburner open while the driver update occured, pretty funny. I probably shouldn't hook my card directly up to nuclear power plants!


----------



## tObber166

Hi Guys!

Quick question.

I am using two *EVGA GTX 780 3GB SC ACX* in SLI. If I want to to flash Skyn3t BIOS, I should use this one right? rev3: *skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip*

/Cheers


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go to first page and get this bios: skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT
> It worked for NIC101 780 Phantom with bios 80.10.37.00.0D! check your bios to see if matches!


It doesn't match, mine is 80.10.3A.00.08

Does that make a difference? not really vell versed in flashing GPUs.


----------



## skyn3t

Huh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> So... I've been quite inactive here and on PC in general lately. Mostly because I haven't really played much PC games since GTAV and felt that I can't do nothing with my card without getting it under water since it runs too damn hot. But, I read that there was a rev 3 version out of the classy bios so I finally got around and flashed it last night.
> 
> Idk, this bios is even worse for my card. I have no idea why but with the rev 2 bios I was running at 1280Mhz on the core with 1.175v, PT maxed out at about 106% and it was totally fine (unless I tried to game with vsync on and a higher refresh rate than 60. Now with this bios the card shots up to 145% in PT and rushes up to my temp limit which at the time was 85 degrees after reaching the second test in 3d mark 11 and I also have to use one 13mV notch higher to prevent the card from artefacting.
> 
> Anyone else who was the same problem as me? Maybe I will have to look into removing and replacing the tim on my card, either way the temps seems insane. Card seems to have so much potential, yet I'm severely limited by the temps which kinda bums me out. Won't be able to afford getting a water loop anytime soon either :/


Inactive members makes you post in the wrong thread. Also high temp on air only gives you issue. You will have better reply in classy thread.
On a side note search more about oc. Its not becuase i release a huge power target you are need it to max when you oc.
This a very important thing to know before you start messing arround
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Close2Death*
> 
> Also, for Skyn3t's bios rev 4.....can you use these on the HOF?


No or yes if you give it a spin. I would say stay @ stock to keep your GPU if you want.


----------



## haragobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> But now comes the most important question of them all.
> Does the Rev 2 / Ghz Edition use the NCP4206 controller and is the BIOS moddable to allow 1.300v in MSI AB?
> If the Ghz Edition actually does have moddable BIOS and unlocked voltage, i'm thinking of getting that to replace my reference 780.


according to the GHz Edition review I linked in my post:

"Checking the voltage regulation chip we find a digital 8-phase synchronous buck converter NCP4208 from ON (ON Semiconductor) that supports I2C. Furthermore there is an unidentified Richtek 2-phase analog PWM labelled 0T=FG V1D taking care of a stable current supply for the the memory. The PCB also features another chip labelled INA 3221. The INA3221 from Texas Instruments is a three-channel, high-side current sensor and bus voltage monitor with an I2C interface. "


----------



## Imprezzion

Thanks!

The 4208 is the same one as there is on the GTX770 WF3 OC and such cards.

As far as I know it hasn't been ''hacked'' yet so i'll go for the r9 290


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> I am using two *EVGA GTX 780 3GB SC ACX* in SLI. If I want to to flash Skyn3t BIOS, I should use this one right? rev3: *skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip*
> 
> /Cheers


Yes


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Ouch 86C with 1.27 volts doesn't sound to safe. Plus there has to be a lot of throttling going on there I bet u can get the same score with lower clocks/volts and less throttling. As pretty much everyone knows the stock cooler isn't doin much for VRM temps. If your gpu is 86C your vrms have to be burning up. I would slow things down there before u risk damaging your card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Listen to the guys above!
> For air only you cannot exceed these values if you have done the volt mod and LLC hack : 1,212v + 0.025v = 1.237v *MAX on air*
> just a couple of week ago Koniakki killed his 780 with just 1,27v!
> 
> Stay safe
> 
> Ed


Ok, thx guys, i will bear this in my mind, im not actually stressing my card too much, for daily use it appears to be stable at [email protected],2V. I hope that VRMs etc aren't damaged, for a while I was even on 90°C.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Huh
> Inactive members makes you post in the wrong thread. Also high temp on air only gives you issue. You will have better reply in classy thread.
> On a side note search more about oc. Its not becuase i release a huge power target you are need it to max when you oc.
> This a very important thing to know before you start messing arround
> No or yes if you give it a spin. I would say stay @ stock to keep your GPU if you want.


Yeah, I just did it by accident. Well it's your thread and this is where I started hanging out when I had my first 780. Yes, of course I know that high temps will cause problems, I'm not f-ing dumb.
"search more about oc' is extremely vague and general, would you be so kind and tell me more exactly what I should be searching for?

I've messed out plenty with this card and all of your bioses since you first released them, so I kinda know what's working and not.


----------



## latprod

Btw, I've been reading through page 1 here, and on the bios version that was suggested might work on my gainward phantoms it says "Be aware this bios is for people running above 1.25v all the way to extreme benching.
Use it at your own risk because you will push your card hard using this."

Now I don't really know what I'm doing here, I'm only on air cooling (tho the phantom coolers is really good).
My question I guess, is, what are the benefits of using skyn3t's bios? I've read that it disables boost and increases the power limit etcetera, but what does that mean for a guy like me who just want to get the most out my cards but not something really extreme?
Also, is there an EZflash tutorial so i know the difference between 1,2,3 and 4 for example?
Or should i stay away from it being a noob and all?


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Btw, I've been reading through page 1 here, and on the bios version that was suggested might work on my gainward phantoms it says "Be aware this bios is for people running above 1.25v all the way to extreme benching.
> Use it at your own risk because you will push your card hard using this."
> 
> Now I don't really know what I'm doing here, I'm only on air cooling (tho the phantom coolers is really good).
> My question I guess, is, what are the benefits of using skyn3t's bios? I've read that it disables boost and increases the power limit etcetera, but what does that mean for a guy like me who just want to get the most out my cards but not something really extreme?
> Also, is there an EZflash tutorial so i know the difference between 1,2,3 and 4 for example?
> Or should i stay away from it being a noob and all?


If you are air cooling, don't use the extreme bios... as simple as that. Just use the normal rev3. As to what it offers, it unlocks 1.212V and raises the power target enough that you never have to worry about throttling at 1.212V. The extreme version has extensive use for water coolers, where it allows you to push your card really hard with its high power target.


----------



## yurikal37

OccamRazor says:

Yes is not possible to use AB hack, , your card uses the ichill controller, best bet to improve your OC is to flash my Brother´s Skyn3t DC2 rev3 bios in the first page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Thanks guys, I Always get very quick reply and usefull information on this forum , you are great!








Anyway I already flashed my card with Skyn3t VBios, and I am really happy with it I don't really need much more overclock, I was just looking to understand why I was not able to use the Voltage SoftMod.
Do you think you can unlock the voltage limit with the VGA Hotwire mod? I am just asking for my knowledge, I am not going to try it..
Thank you,
Bye.


----------



## latprod

Haha ok thanks, that's good to know. I'm not sure my card is compatible with the normal rev3 yet :/


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yeah, I just did it by accident. Well it's your thread and this is where I started hanging out when I had my first 780. Yes, of course I know that high temps will cause problems, I'm not f-ing dumb.
> "search more about oc' is extremely vague and general, would you be so kind and tell me more exactly what I should be searching for?
> 
> I've messed out plenty with this card and all of your bioses since you first released them, so I kinda know what's working and not.


First probably shouldn't be so rude when asking for help. Secondly you can replace the tim but doubtful its going to help to much more then likely its going to be a air ciculation inside the case. The acx cooler dumps hot air back in the case and along with your cpu etc so if you do not have good exhaust and intake its just going to keep sucking in hot air and hot air especially if you are running a modded bios with a higher power target and oc will create more heat best way to find out is pull the side off the case and allow some fresh air see if that drops the temps if it does then you can either buy a high air flow case or go water loop. OC isn't just throw numbers at hardware and hope it works its time patience and finding the sweet spot for the card. After you figure out the temp issues start with your core find the highest stable clock within temps then work on your memory clocks same way. If you have a classy they love artifacting above 70c with high oc since there a card made for water or ln2 not really air. GL


----------



## Necrontire

Hello, how many Mv for H24 would recommend me you on a card of ref with an EK waterblock above?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Just a little something funny that happened when I updated my drivers...
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I don't think I have enough power!
> 
> 
> 
> It happened when I left MSI Afterburner open while the driver update occured, pretty funny. I probably shouldn't hook my card directly up to nuclear power plants!


Looks like the driver update triggered OCP for some reason (voltage dropped to 0), kinda strange...


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like the driver update triggered OCP for some reason (voltage dropped to 0), kinda strange...


That is actually the clock graph you are looking at. Needless to say since I could take a picture it was likely experiencing the same glitch as the power target was.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> That is actually the clock graph you are looking at. Needless to say since I could take a picture it was likely experiencing the same glitch as the power target was.


I did misread that









Power target & gpu usage sure did go haywire though, I'll have to leave AB open the next time i update a driver & see if things go all flakey.


----------



## axiumone

Very strange. I cant get the voltage to display right.

I have cards flashed with skyn3t's bios v3. I've applied zawarudo's AB llc hack. It shows that LLC is disabled. I've applied skyn3t's soft mod to unlock 1.325 voltage. I'm using AB 16 and I'm monitoring through AB and the voltage still only displays a max of 1.212.

Also, running the command lines for AB reports that 1.3 voltage maybe have been unlocked.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like the driver update triggered OCP for some reason (voltage dropped to 0), kinda strange...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> That is actually the clock graph you are looking at. Needless to say since I could take a picture it was likely experiencing the same glitch as the power target was.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I did misread that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power target & gpu usage sure did go haywire though, I'll have to leave AB open the next time i update a driver & see if things go all flakey.


same thing happend to me


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Very strange. I cant get the voltage to display right.
> 
> I have cards flashed with skyn3t's bios v3. I've applied zawarudo's AB llc hack. It shows that LLC is disabled. I've applied skyn3t's soft mod to unlock 1.325 voltage. I'm using AB 16 and I'm monitoring through AB and the voltage still only displays a max of 1.212.
> 
> Also, running the command lines for AB reports that 1.3 voltage maybe have been unlocked.


Did you get the message from MSI-AB to restart the program after you applied the lines to the profiles page? If not, go back into the msi folder, delete the ENTIRE profiles folder, restart your computer, & try again.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did you get the message from MSI-AB to restart the program after you applied the lines to the profiles page? If not, go back into the msi folder, delete the ENTIRE profiles folder, restart your computer, & try again.


he might also have to check run as admin with AB and and zawardo voltage tool


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> same thing happend to me


Its normal after installing nvidia drivers, AB stops receiving feed from the drivers; upon reboot its back to normal!


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> same thing happend to me


actuali.. beta 16 ! nice


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its normal after installing nvidia drivers, AB stops receiving feed from the drivers; upon reboot its back to normal!


yeah thats what i thought, was just posting so he no he's not alone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> actuali.. beta 16 ! nice


there also beta 17 too


----------



## Babel

I just got the Asus 780 GTX DirectCU II OC card and flashed it with skyn3t's bios for this specific card. But whatever I do, I can't get the voltage above 1.087v in Afterburner. Why is that? 1.087v was the max voltage of my old 470's.

I'm using Afterburner 3.0.0 beta 17.

Edit: I flashed back to stock bios and I managed to get 1.200v when I set Power Limit (%) to 100 and mV to +37. Highest possible settings with stock bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah thats what i thought, was just posting so he no he's not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there also beta 17 too


With AB beta 17 you stop having +1,3v with Zawarudos tool, its not yet updated, waiting for him to send me the updated files!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With AB beta 17 you stop having +1,3v with Zawarudos tool, its not yet updated, waiting for him to send me the updated files!


im still on beta 15


----------



## Nevii

Anyone knows why Afterburner shows 1,325v everytime, even when in idle? Voltage dont want to drop when card is not loaded.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> Anyone knows why Afterburner shows 1,325v everytime, even when in idle? Voltage dont want to drop when card is not loaded.


That's just how the tool works. You need to return to "auto" for proper down clocking.


----------



## Nevii

Ok, i have figured it out with auto profile feature in Afterburner







Thanks.


----------



## lilchronic

well i just updated to beta 17 and it works also when i was using beta 16 and before zawarudo updated it, it worked also ........


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> Ok, i have figured it out with auto profile feature in Afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


In my SIG!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i just updated to beta 17 and it works also when i was using beta 16 and before zawarudo updated it, it worked also ........


Yes it works with the volt mod up to 1,30v but with Zawarudos tool when you set more than 1300 it does not change voltage!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it works with the volt mod up to 1,30v but with Zawarudos tool when you set more than 1300 it does not change voltage!


yeah i just noticed i would'nt let me go past 1.3v








oh well no need for more than 1.3v for gaming anyway


----------



## MlNDSTORM

If I buy the GTX 780 on Amazon will I be able to get the Holiday bundle and Arkham Origins or is that just on newegg.... I have amazon prime, reason why I ask.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> If I buy the GTX 780 on Amazon will I be able to get the Holiday bundle and Arkham Origins or is that just on newegg.... I have amazon prime, reason why I ask.


I think you'll get it. Bundle is not exclusive to neweeg. My buddy just picked up a 780 at microcenter and got the 3 game bundle.


----------



## alancsalt

OT. Maybe start a thread in Off Topic....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OT. Maybe start a thread in Off Topic....


Yap, this is getting overkill serious!


----------



## Babel

Ok. So I've gotten my Asus 780 GTX DirectCU II OC card to 1110core (1300 boost) and 3249memory (I guess that means 6498mhz?) on stock bios and running stable in Heaven 4.0 benchmark. All this with the stock cooler and no more than 65 degrees. Is that a good indication that I've gotten a good chip? I haven't tried overclocking any higher yet, but I don't really see the point?


----------



## MunneY

This 780 ti is making it REALLY hard not to sell my 2 780s.. REALLY hard lol..

I've gotten it to 1294/3900 on air and stock bios... what a beast


----------



## alancsalt

Gun posts have been moved to http://www.overclock.net/t/659110/guns-guns-guns


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> This 780 ti is making it REALLY hard not to sell my 2 780s.. REALLY hard lol..
> 
> I've gotten it to 1294/3900 on air and stock bios... what a beast


yeah i saw you're firstike run very nice ,

.....it was faster then my 780 @ 1411 / 3700 Mhz ..... i cant wait for the 780ti classy


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i saw you're firstike run very nice ,
> 
> .....it was faster then my 780 @ 1411 / 3700 Mhz ..... i cant wait for the 780ti classy


Yeah man... I'm not getting on the HOF because of the Drivers, but this thing is a Hoss... I'm gonna take tomorrow and play with it a little more and run some vally... Then move on to burning up this r9 290


----------



## Anoxy

But 700 bucks for 3GB of vram?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Gun posts have been moved to http://www.overclock.net/t/659110/guns-guns-guns


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys I just bought a 780=p
Switched from 7950 CF, (yes I know CF beats 780 but I wantted to try nvida=p and stuff!)(PLUS couldnt beat that 500 buck deal with game bundle for a highly praised card!)

I have a few questions
I bought a refrence EVGA and they have this thing called "Step-up" program

Do I qualify for it? or do I need to pay the extra 25 dollars extended warrenty??

And if i do qualify do you think maxwell would come out soon?

http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought a 780=p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Switched from 7950 CF, (yes I know CF beats 780 but I wantted to try nvida=p and stuff!)(PLUS couldnt beat that 500 buck deal with game bundle for a highly praised card!)
> 
> I have a few questions
> I bought a refrence EVGA and they have this thing called "Step-up" program
> 
> Do I qualify for it? or do I need to pay the extra 25 dollars extended warrenty??
> 
> And if i do qualify do you think maxwell would come out soon?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/


Normally stepup is only allowed on a card 90 day's out from purchase. Maxwell isn't coming until Q214-Q314. I'm almost positive stepup does not apply to architecture evolution, but I could be wrong.

Also, your 780 should be almost as fast as 7950 Xfire, if not = to, or faster.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Normally stepup is only allowed on a card 90 day's out from purchase. Maxwell isn't coming until Q214-Q314. I'm almost positive stepup does not apply to architecture evolution, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Also, your 780 should be almost as fast as 7950 Xfire, if not = to, or faster.


Well..if its watercooled perhaps 0.o I mean I scored 14,000 graphic score on it idk how that compares to 780!

But yeah I am checking out the 1st page, and well I checked out "how to OC" and "bios flash"

The OC manual...does that mean I have to increase 13mhz without voltage increase or memory increase? Or both at 13 at a time? or..?

then Bios flash I have the 80.80 does that mean I should be doing rev4 bios??

I have 80.80.31.00.80 (I am guessing this Bios is better than the 80.80.21 that is rev 4 on the front page?)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Well..if its watercooled perhaps 0.o I mean I scored 14,000 graphic score on it idk how that compares to 780!
> 
> But yeah I am checking out the 1st page, and well I checked out "how to OC" and "bios flash"
> 
> The OC manual...does that mean I have to increase 13mhz without voltage increase or memory increase? Or both at 13 at a time? or..?
> 
> then Bios flash I have the 80.80 does that mean I should be doing rev4 bios??
> 
> I have 80.80.31.00.80 (I am guessing this Bios is better than the 80.80.21 that is rev 4 on the front page?)


The OC business is to find the max core you can with the voltage you are comfortable of running with your card and the cooling you have, on air dont go above 1,247v (after you do the volt mod and LLC hack)
under water you can run higher voltages as temperatures are no longer an issue!
Memory OC is only worth it if you go multi monitor or run benches that depend on memory speed like Valley and that Oc is after you find your max core clocks, (even so your max stable will vary from game to game and benching software alike!
Your bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx meaning your card is a REVB1 PCB so my Brother Skyn3t´s bios REV 4 is for your card (will unlock your max voltage, remove boost so you can OC with more stable clocks and increase the PT (power target)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 11/20/2013 *G*alaxy GTX 780 HOF B1 - 208-300-21
Quote:


> *T*his vBios is for *H*OF *B1 - 208-300-21*
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> *T*he only reason I had moded HOF vBios again is because after doing some test the new *B1*
> proved to be stable. beware I'm not responsible for any damage.
> 
> *G*alaxy GTX 780 HOF B1 - 208-300-21
> *s*ky-vBios-HOF-rev4
> vBios base on EVGA reference
> Version 80.80.21.00.46
> Base core clock 1058.5.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> Play safe.
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## incy

Hey just looking for advice. Recently sli'd a couple of gtx780's and flashed them with the hydroblock bios @ 980mhz, as they are on hydroblocks. 1 card is an evga hydroblock stock but the other is an 863mhz gigabyte780 with hydroblock installed.. Running perfect and keeping cool!
Question is would that be the most practical bios to run off?? info would be appreciated


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incy*
> 
> Hey just looking for advice. Recently sli'd a couple of gtx780's and flashed them with the hydroblock bios @ 980mhz, as they are on hydroblocks. 1 card is an evga hydroblock stock but the other is an 863mhz gigabyte780 with hydroblock installed.. Running perfect and keeping cool!
> Question is would that be the most practical bios to run off?? info would be appreciated


the only issue "If found" will be the memory OC. because memory timing from EVGA to Gigabyte may be different with different memory brand.

try this
*H*ow to read memory manufacturer on the GPU without removing the *C*ooling system.
By using the Nvinspector
just roll over the mouse into the blue box where is the GDDR5


----------



## EarlZ

ive been using driver sweeper for the longest time v2.1 and i am wondering if this is any good..
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> ive been using driver sweeper for the longest time v2.1 and i am wondering if this is any good..
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


I never used it before. I start to use Driver Fusion work well for me. no complain .


----------



## incy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> the only issue "If found" will be the memory OC. because memory timing from EVGA to Gigabyte may be different with different memory brand.
> 
> try this
> *H*ow to read memory manufacturer on the GPU without removing the *C*ooling system.
> By using the Nvinspector
> just roll over the mouse into the blue box where is the GDDR5


Thanks skynet.. downloaded nvidia inspector and both say samsung semiconductor, good thing I presume







.. Only clocks to +70mhz from flashed stock 980 mhz, a lil low or about standard? cheers


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incy*
> 
> Thanks skynet.. downloaded nvidia inspector and both say samsung semiconductor, good thing I presume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Only clocks to +70mhz from flashed stock 980 mhz, a lil low or about standard? cheers


you can only OC +70 on both GPU?


----------



## incy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can only OC +70 on both GPU?


Well through pricision x, I keep them Sync'ed thinking that would be easy for stable bench's? also boosts gets em to about 1137. Should I be testing in sli at different clocks from one another?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Damn just found out I have Elpida memory on my ACX SC =/ thats why my memory doesnt go as high


----------



## Babel

I got a couple of questions about my new 780 GTX. It got Samsung memory thank god! (Thank you for the nvidia inspector tip btw, Skyn3t!)

1.) Anyway, boost.. I've clocked my core to 1110mhz in Afterburner, but the clock shows 1300mhz in Heaven? Is the card actually running on 1300mhz or 1100mhz when benching and playing games?
2.) How important is memory overclocking on the GPU for better performance and how much do I need to overclock it to see any difference?
3.) When I flashed my bios with skyn3t's bios, I couldn't get higher vcore than 1.087. It's 1.200 now with stock bios.


----------



## incy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can only OC +70 on both GPU?


Yes, only OC +70 on both, also increased power to 105% . Worth trying some of your bios?? Works perfect on ultra on every game I play so not to stressed. hope my noobish posts arn't too confusing..


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, still trying to figure out if there is any hope of flashing my card down the line.
Can someone explain why some bios revisions cannot be flashed with any of skyn3ts modded bios?
I saw some other guy succeeeding in flashing his Gainward phantom GLH, but his bios is a little different to mine.
If i try to flash with rev3, for example, do I risk bricking my card?


----------



## sena

Some overclocking, 340W bios and 1.3V soft mode.


----------



## szeged

you should push that memory another +600 or so if you can


----------



## Imprezzion

Skyn3t, is there any way you can do something for the NCP4208 controller?
I really want a Gigabyte WF3 Ghz cause of the B1 chip it has and the awesome cooler but it doesn't have 1.3v control nor LLC so far


----------



## Gutterhulk

what temp do u get with 1.3v?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you should push that memory another +600 or so if you can


Sadly both cards use elpida memory, anything above 1600 will crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gutterhulk*
> 
> what temp do u get with 1.3v?


Below 40C in 3dmark11, didnt tested in game.


----------



## Gutterhulk

really? how come, i got around the 80. what cooler u have, bios, oc?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gutterhulk*
> 
> really? how come, i got around the 80. what cooler u have, bios, oc?


He has a custom water cooling loop....


----------



## Imprezzion

Hell even with stock cooler I can stay under 75c at 1.325v


----------



## latprod

Hi guys, I'm planning on getting two reference GTX 780's so i can get on with watercooling later on, instead of my two phantoms from gaiward.
But what manufacturer should i go for? And why? Any reports that some referance card work with skyn3ts bios and some dont?
What about memory? (elpida or samsung). Does anyone have any insight into this? Thanks!


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gutterhulk*
> 
> really? how come, i got around the 80. what cooler u have, bios, oc?


Just like jamaican reaper said, i have custom water.


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm planning on getting two reference GTX 780's so i can get on with watercooling later on, instead of my two phantoms from gaiward.
> But what manufacturer should i go for? And why? Any reports that some referance card work with skyn3ts bios and some dont?
> What about memory? (elpida or samsung). Does anyone have any insight into this? Thanks!


You already have two GTX780 phantom? why you don't watercool those instead of pay more (again) for the same thing?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> You already have two GTX780 phantom? why you don't watercool those instead of pay more (again) for the same thing?


I checked some waterblocks and they seem to specify that they will only fit reference boards. Also, for some dumb reason, removing the heatsink voids the warranty of these cards :/. Also, no modded bios is available it seems.

Any idea what waterblocks i could use?

Also wondering if a single 780 Ti would be a smart way to go.

edit: seems like the EK-FC780 GTX Jetstream will work.


----------



## mxthunder

I am really tempted to upgrade from my SLI 580's to a 780.
how many people have recieved B1 silicon on a regular 708 so far??

http://anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review/2
Quote:


> The biggest change here is that GTX 780 Ti is the first NVIDIA launch product to feature the new B1 revision of their GK110 GPU. B1 has already been shipping for a couple of months now, so GTX 780 Ti isn't the first card to get this new GPU. However while GTX Titan and GTX 780 products currently contain a mix of the old and new revisions as NVIDIA completes the change-over, GTX 780 Ti will be B1 (and only B1) right out the door.


----------



## Dangur

I'm experiencing some problems with my 780 (skyn3t-37-Ref-OC). Everything was working great when suddenly the pc goes into on off loop and when I take the card out everything works fine (via onboard graphics).
Anyone have any ideas on whats the problem?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did you get the message from MSI-AB to restart the program after you applied the lines to the profiles page? If not, go back into the msi folder, delete the ENTIRE profiles folder, restart your computer, & try again.


That worked. Thank you very much!


----------



## Close2Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 11/20/2013 *G*alaxy GTX 780 HOF B1 - 208-300-21


Thanks Sky! Looking forward to trying this! Now, as soon as EK releases their white HOF block, I will be in business!


----------



## Orifiel

I was between

1) asus direct cu2 OC gtx780
and
2) Asus direct cu2 TOP 280x in crossfire

After lots of research, lots of questions, lots of dilemma, I ended up in the gtx780 by asus... Then a second problem popped up. It was out of stock and I had to wait or pick another card. I "booked" the asus and told them, that I will wait 2-3 weeks before I pick a different card, so I can get a 290x custom cooler solution.

But it seems gtx780 it is, I just informed that it will come in 10 days. Then I will also post some photos









Tell me I did a nice choice!







I may get a second one for sli if my AX850w (golden) can hold it up. The card is a replacement from my old gtx480!!


----------



## Close2Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> I was between
> 
> 1) asus direct cu2 OC gtx780
> and
> 2) Asus direct cu2 TOP 280x in crossfire
> 
> After lots of research, lots of questions, lots of dilemma, I ended up in the gtx780 by asus... Then a second problem popped up. It was out of stock and I had to wait or pick another card. I "booked" the asus and told them, that I will wait 2-3 weeks before I pick a different card, so I can get a 290x custom cooler solution.
> 
> But it seems gtx780 it is, I just informed that it will come in 10 days. Then I will also post some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me I did a nice choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get a second one for sli if my AX850w (golden) can hold it up. The card is a replacement from my old gtx480!!


It should. TechPowerUp review showed that, at max, it will only pull 245w. Now that was at stock. That being said, a decent rule of thumb is that you lose about 5-10% of your PSU's max potential output for every year old that it is. So as long as you don't have a bunch of additional draw on your PSU and it isn't more than 3 years old, you should be able to handle SLI as long as the OC isn't too high.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I am pulling 950W peak from the wall with my sig rig. And thats with a decent OC on the processor and 19 fans. I would say you would be okay.


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Stay away from HoF... They still haven't resolved w/e issue that was making them go pop.


This happened to a very small number of cards over the course of a very short period of time several months back. I'll follow up again for a more official explanation, but as others have stated it really seems to have been a fairly isolated problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah man... I'm not getting on the HOF because of the Drivers, but this thing is a Hoss... I'm gonna take tomorrow and play with it a little more and run some vally... Then move on to burning up this r9 290


The new BIOS update solves the issues users reported with newer drivers.

Speaking of which, the final release which adds support for cards with B1 stepping is now ready. The official announcement will be live on our site shortly but I've set up a link so you guys can get it early:

http://www.adrive.com/public/xQZEnE/GTX780%20BiosTool.rar

Instructions are in the included .doc file. The install tool will automatically detect whether your card has A1 or B1 stepping and install the appropriate firmware. Most people won't need to, but in case you have any trouble running the tool just make sure VC++ is updated by running vc2008redist.exe, also included in the above download.


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Close2Death*
> 
> It should. TechPowerUp review showed that, at max, it will only pull 245w. Now that was at stock. That being said, a decent rule of thumb is that you lose about 5-10% of your PSU's max potential output for every year old that it is. So as long as you don't have a bunch of additional draw on your PSU and it isn't more than 3 years old, you should be able to handle SLI as long as the OC isn't too high.


my psu is not opened yet, its brand new, with 7 years waranty... Right now I use a 850TX and I kept the AX850w for my new built. As for the rest of peripherals, 3 x WD 2TB green, 1x WD blue 1tb and 1 ssd... 2x200mm fan's and 2x 140mm fan's and a cd/dvd rom ... lol


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> ive been using driver sweeper for the longest time v2.1 and i am wondering if this is any good..
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> 
> 
> I never used it before. I start to use Driver Fusion work well for me. no complain .
Click to expand...

Free version or Prem?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Free version or Prem?


to tell you the truth I used the DDZU from Guru it does perform way better than DF , just make sure you reboot in safe mode for 100% Nvidia/AMD drivers removal. I tested it last night three times just to make it does the job.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> This happened to a very small number of cards over the course of a very short period of time several months back. I'll follow up again for a more official explanation, but as others have stated it really seems to have been a fairly isolated problem.
> The new BIOS update solves the issues users reported with newer drivers.
> 
> Speaking of which, the final release which adds support for cards with B1 stepping is now ready. The official announcement will be live on our site shortly but I've set up a link so you guys can get it early:
> 
> http://www.adrive.com/public/xQZEnE/GTX780%20BiosTool.rar
> 
> Instructions are in the included .doc file. The install tool will automatically detect whether your card has A1 or B1 stepping and install the appropriate firmware. Most people won't need to, but in case you have any trouble running the tool just make sure VC++ is updated by running vc2008redist.exe, also included in the above download.


My HoF has been running fine, though I haven't pushed it crazy far or anything. I'm running Nvidia's latest, 331.82 drivers without issue so far. Still going to update the firmware unless there's a reason I shouldn't?


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I got a couple of questions about my new 780 GTX. It got Samsung memory thank god! (Thank you for the nvidia inspector tip btw, Skyn3t!)
> 
> 1.) Anyway, boost.. I've clocked my core to 1110mhz in Afterburner, but the clock shows 1300mhz in Heaven? Is the card actually running on 1300mhz or 1100mhz when benching and playing games?
> 2.) How important is memory overclocking on the GPU for better performance and how much do I need to overclock it to see any difference?
> 3.) When I flashed my bios with skyn3t's bios, I couldn't get higher vcore than 1.087. It's 1.200 now with stock bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> This happened to a very small number of cards over the course of a very short period of time several months back. I'll follow up again for a more official explanation, but as others have stated it really seems to have been a fairly isolated problem.
> The new BIOS update solves the issues users reported with newer drivers.
> 
> Speaking of which, the final release which adds support for cards with B1 stepping is now ready. The official announcement will be live on our site shortly but I've set up a link so you guys can get it early:
> 
> http://www.adrive.com/public/xQZEnE/GTX780%20BiosTool.rar
> 
> Instructions are in the included .doc file. The install tool will automatically detect whether your card has A1 or B1 stepping and install the appropriate firmware. Most people won't need to, but in case you have any trouble running the tool just make sure VC++ is updated by running vc2008redist.exe, also included in the above download.


That's very useful , thank you. +1

just reinforcing this here with a bit more detail.This goes for ALL 780 owner's tha has been asking same question everyday.

*A*s I told you guys already, same info found in the OP
*B*ios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 design that come out with A1 chip
Version 80.10.*36*.xx.xx
Version 80.10.*37*.xx.xx
Version 80.10.*3A*.xx.xx

*A*s Galaxy Rep posted the BiosTool which contains two bios revision one for A1 chip and B1 chip
File *4844.rom* - 80.10.*3A*.00.6B for *A1* chip first batch GPU.
File *4855.rom* - 80.80.*21*.00.5F for *B1* chip second batch GPU.

*S*ame bios rules apply to all brand for first and second batch GPU.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 11/20/2013
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> *E*VGA GTX 780 ACX
> skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4
> Version 80.80.21.00.80
> Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx780-owners-club
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## Orifiel

since 780 want me and is coming, I just found out that new official WHQL-certified drive, just released for 780/770/titan and 780ti

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/33176-nvidia-releases-geforce-33182-whql-driver


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> My HoF has been running fine, though I haven't pushed it crazy far or anything. I'm running Nvidia's latest, 331.82 drivers without issue so far. Still going to update the firmware unless there's a reason I shouldn't?


The downclocking was an easy thing to miss. It took me over a month to notice. Out of the 144 games in my steam library, only 3 would cause it to happen; Crysis, Crysis Warhead, and Farcry 3. Also, the downclocking was not really reproducible, some places would trigger it at times, then cease to do so later the same day.


----------



## theilya

Goodies came in



*BEFORE: UNDER LOAD*

Top Card: Backplate
82c
Bottom: Stock
74c

*AFTER: UNDER LOAD*

Top Card: Backplate and high flow bracket
79c
Bottom: Backplate
74c


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1755622/


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Goodies came in
> 
> *BEFORE: UNDER LOAD*
> 
> Top Card: Backplate
> 82c
> Bottom: Stock
> 74c
> 
> *AFTER: UNDER LOAD*
> 
> Top Card: Backplate and high flow bracket
> 79c
> Bottom: Backplate
> 74c
> 
> Hmm... Why is there little change in temps?


----------



## VettePilot

IS the voltage unlock worth it on cards that do not OC well at 1.212v to begin with? I got a max of +500mhz on mem for both cards and one card up to 1188mhz clock the other 1175.


----------



## theilya

the high flow bracket lowered it by 3c


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> IS the voltage unlock worth it on cards that do not OC well at 1.212v to begin with? I got a max of +500mhz on mem for both cards and one card up to 1188mhz clock the other 1175.


Just depends if you feel you need more or not. The cards are beasts even at stock, maxing out the overclock is more for benchmark scores.

Quite a few guys overclock with the available voltage at first, & leave the overvolting until later when things become more demanding & the FPS isn't quite there, or when they start looking at upgrading the cards & push the current ones harder until the upgrade. Or for the bench scores, the extra voltage doesn't have to be used 24/7.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 11/20/2013


any chance this will work with my 80.10.3A.00.08 bios version ? (gainward GHL)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> any chance this will work with my 80.10.3A.00.08 bios version ? (gainward GHL)


I'm pretty sure none of his rev4 versions work with 3A designation cards.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*


Don't read what Heaven shows you. It's wrong. Always read what whatever monitoring program you have.


----------



## FireBird1989

Hi all,

I have been following this thread for some time now. I recently bought a Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II and wanted to share my results.



This was done with the stock bios. (I plan to flash Sky Vbios soon and try to push it to 1300Mhz)

The voltage is also on stock. I think this is the limit as when I try to add more Mhz to the core it starts artifacting. (overvoltage needed)

Memory could perhaps go higher but I am just satisfied with 7000Mhz.

Also I must admit that Asus did a awsome job with the cooler which under load didnt go past 65C when OC-ed. Power limit about 102%.

At first I wanted to get a MSI GTX 780 Lightning but now I am glad that I didnt and saved 50€ and got almost the same performance.

How far can I push this card with Sky Vbios and overvoltage? 1350Mhz?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> the high flow bracket lowered it by 3c


I thought it will lower the temps more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Goodies came in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE: UNDER LOAD*
> 
> Top Card: Backplate
> 82c
> Bottom: Stock
> 74c
> 
> *AFTER: UNDER LOAD*
> 
> Top Card: Backplate and high flow bracket
> 79c
> Bottom: Backplate
> 74c
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1755622/


how much rad do you have those running on? Never mind, excuse my ignorance, you got back plates, not water blocks. I didn't even know anyone made an after market bracket! That's really cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I thought it will lower the temps more.


He installed back plates, they are 90% aesthetic, though can/will reduce temps with proper air flow. Also, the bracket will help, but it's minimal. Every C helps.

could always do what some AMD owners are doing, & dremmel out the fins.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> how much rad do you have those running on?
> With enough rad he should be ~25-30 idle, 40-50 load.


Did I read something wrong cause I don't think he has his cards watercooled. All he has are backplates for his cards and high flow pci bracket to increase airflow. If they were watercooled yes it would be closer to that range. Mine never exceed 45c at 1.4volts


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> any chance this will work with my 80.10.3A.00.08 bios version ? (gainward GHL)


read the first post







.

PS: For all Owner's *OP* page has been cleaned a bit and organized.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Did I read something wrong cause I don't think he has his cards watercooled. All he has are backplates for his cards and high flow pci bracket to increase airflow. If they were watercooled yes it would be closer to that range. Mine never exceed 45c at 1.4volts


I heavily edited my post after realizing my derpage.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> how much rad do you have those running on? Never mind, excuse my ignorance, you got back plates, not water blocks. I didn't even know anyone made an after market bracket! That's really cool.
> He installed back plates, they are 90% aesthetic, though can/will reduce temps with proper air flow. Also, the bracket will help, but it's minimal. Every C helps.
> 
> could always do what some AMD owners are doing, & dremmel out the fins.


the backplate didn't seem to lower any temps unfortunately









but the high flow bracket actually works!

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M022-00-000030


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Don't read what Heaven shows you. It's wrong. Always read what whatever monitoring program you have.


Funnily enough, Skyn3t's bios fixes that.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Funnily enough, Skyn3t's bios fixes that.


I've tried flashing Skyn3t's bios for my card now twice and with it I can't get the core voltage higher than 1.087. I don't understand why.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Funnily enough, Skyn3t's bios fixes that.


That's due to the boost disabling. Valley reads w/e the max boost is, or something along those lines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I've tried flashing Skyn3t's bios for my card now twice and with it I can't get the core voltage higher than 1.087. I don't understand why.


Was this 1.087 showing up in GPU-Z by chance?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I've tried flashing Skyn3t's bios for my card now twice and with it I can't get the core voltage higher than 1.087. I don't understand why.


According to your specs you have the Asus DC2 card. That card uses an iChill PWM controller to handle voltage instead of the standard Nvidia one found on reference cards. As far as I know voltage can't be altered on the Asus since you can't interface with the controller at all.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I've tried flashing Skyn3t's bios for my card now twice and with it I can't get the core voltage higher than 1.087. I don't understand why.


How did you get the Asus vBios and when. cuz last time I had fixed the voltage control issue for PX and AB. redownload the vBios again from the front page a reflash it.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> According to your specs you have the Asus DC2 card. That card uses an iChill PWM controller to handle voltage instead of the standard Nvidia one found on reference cards. As far as I know voltage can't be altered on the Asus since you can't interface with the controller at all.


He should still be able to get 1.212 volts with the dc2 card. Any more then that's requires a resistor


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> He should still be able to get 1.212 volts with the dc2 card. Any more then that's requires a resistor


Oh okay, nvm then. Must be somethng else.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Funnily enough, Skyn3t's bios fixes that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I've tried flashing Skyn3t's bios for my card now twice and with it I can't get the core voltage higher than 1.087. I don't understand why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's due to the boost disabling. Valley reads w/e the max boost is, or something along those lines.
> Was this 1.087 showing up in GPU-Z by chance?


Are you saying that when Heaven is showing 1300mhz on core, that is the actually boost clock showing? In Afterburner it shows 1100mhz
I'm using Afterburner to OC my card. So the voltage is showing in Afterburner. With stock bios I get 1.200v


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How did you get the Asus vBios and when. cuz last time I had fixed the voltage control issue for PX and AB. redownload the vBios again from the front page a reflash it.


I downloaded it from the OP of this thread yesterday. I downloaded the 37 bios version because my card has that bios.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Are you saying that when Heaven is showing 1300mhz on core, that is the actually boost clock showing? In Afterburner it shows 1100mhz
> I'm using Afterburner to OC my card. So the voltage is showing in Afterburner. With stock bios I get 1.200v


No, Heaven shows some weird theoretical max boost clock. Not sure what math they use but it's irrelevant. Whatever Afterburner is reading is your ACTUAL boost clock, so use that as a reference.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Are you saying that when Heaven is showing 1300mhz on core, that is the actually boost clock showing? In Afterburner it shows 1100mhz
> I'm using Afterburner to OC my card. So the voltage is showing in Afterburner. With stock bios I get 1.200v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> No, Heaven shows some weird theoretical max boost clock. Not sure what math they use but it's irrelevant. Whatever Afterburner is reading is your ACTUAL boost clock, so use that as a reference.


something along these lines... Other users have reported that Valley reports the max possible boost clock, as slated by the bios... They have backed this up with screenshots, but it doesn't seem to be uniform. Suffice to say, what valley shows as core clock (when on a stock boost bios) is 100% incorrect.


----------



## Babel

I don't think my card is overclocking very well then on the core. I'm starting to see artifacts around 1150mhz @ 1.200v in heaven. I got Samsung memory though.


----------



## Babel

delete this


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> something along these lines... Other users have reported that Valley reports the max possible boost clock, as slated by the bios... They have backed this up with screenshots, but it doesn't seem to be uniform. Suffice to say, what valley shows as core clock (when on a stock boost bios) is 100% incorrect.


Just to confirm what skupples said. when you have boost enable Valley shows incorrect core clock. it does show much higher than you can do on valley. when you have boost disable valley reads right the core clock you set the core clock shows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I don't think my card is overclocking very well then on the core. I'm starting to see artifacts around 1150mhz @ 1.200v in heaven. I got Samsung memory though.


doesn't mean you have samsung memory you can OC it higher. just find the max OC without artifacts, when artifacts happen it means three thing's memory set too high or drivers or both. so every GPU has they sweet spot you have to find yours.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just to confirm what skupples said. when you have boost enable Valley shows incorrect core clock. it does show much higher than you can do on valley. when you have boost disable valley reads right the core clock you set the core clock shows.
> doesn't mean you have samsung memory you can OC it higher. just find the max OC without artifacts, when artifacts happen it means three thing's memory set too high or drivers or both. so every GPU has they sweet spot you have to find yours.


Alright, thanks. I'll just have to find the sweet spot then. I still don't know why your modded bios prevents me from going any higher than 1.087v though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Alright, thanks. I'll just have to find the sweet spot then. I still don't know why your modded bios prevents me from going any higher than 1.087v though.


dl again and flash it. and post back , you may have a bad dl who knows


----------



## DoM3

hello skyn3t, I have a evga gtx 780 sc acx.
I flashed your bios rev 3. when launching a benchmark or during the game drivers go on crash.
How can I resolve to achieve stability in daily use?
I do not want to overclock as well, all I need is a bios like yours to get some more fps


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> hello skyn3t, I have a evga gtx 780 sc acx.
> I flashed your bios rev 3. when launching a benchmark or during the game *drivers go on crash*.
> How can I resolve to achieve stability in daily use?
> I do not want to overclock as well, all I need is a bios like yours to get some more fps


you just answered your question *drivers go on crash* you need to remove and reinstall drivers again.
use DDU from Guru3D and make sure you are in safe mode


----------



## theilya

Quick questions, are all SLI bridges the same in terms of quality? I"m having an issue where I get tearing with new fancy SLI bridge but it's fine on $2 normal one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quick questions, are all SLI bridges the same in terms of quality? I"m having an issue where I get tearing with new fancy SLI bridge but it's fine on $2 normal one.


sli bridges can have hardware level defects & such, or some how break over time.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quick questions, are all SLI bridges the same in terms of quality? I"m having an issue where I get tearing with new fancy SLI bridge but it's fine on $2 normal one.


see the difference now, $30 for $2? they can put gold on that sli bridge for $30 bucks only if is a gift. my modded $2 looks sharp and no tearing.








Two free sli bridge or you can call it $2 bucks, one piece of acrylic, spray paint from my build and EVGA badge.
and one gravity fan holding itself right above


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you just answered your question *drivers go on crash* you need to remove and reinstall drivers again.
> use DDU from Guru3D and make sure you are in safe mode


I'm sorry, I assumed that you have followed all the guide and have removed and installed new drivers


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> hello skyn3t, I have a evga gtx 780 sc acx.
> I flashed your bios rev 3. when launching a benchmark or during the game drivers go on crash.
> How can I resolve to achieve stability in daily use?
> I do not want to overclock as well, all I need is a bios like yours to get some more fps


sounds like you're not stable @ 1137mhz which is what skynets bios boost's to


----------



## Babel

Is this a good score for Heaven?


I managed to OC 1254mhz core and 6804mhz memory clock @ 1.200v stable in Heaven. Should I be happy with those clocks?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sli bridges can have hardware level defects & such, or some how break over time.


I would assume it would simply not work if it had a defect, but all it does it tearing. I will record a short clip when I get home


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> I'm sorry, I assumed that you have followed all the guide and have removed and installed new drivers


try that and let me know. if you cannot keep that base clock of 1137 my pan is hot I can cook another one with 980







your call.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for some time now. I recently bought a Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II and wanted to share my results.
> 
> 
> 
> This was done with the stock bios. (I plan to flash Sky Vbios soon and try to push it to 1300Mhz)
> 
> The voltage is also on stock. I think this is the limit as when I try to add more Mhz to the core it starts artifacting. (overvoltage needed)
> 
> Memory could perhaps go higher but I am just satisfied with 7000Mhz.
> 
> Also I must admit that Asus did a awsome job with the cooler which under load didnt go past 65C when OC-ed. Power limit about 102%.
> 
> At first I wanted to get a MSI GTX 780 Lightning but now I am glad that I didnt and saved 50€ and got almost the same performance.
> 
> How far can I push this card with Sky Vbios and overvoltage? 1350Mhz?


Sky Vbios and overvoltage









+62 + 152

dcll oc


----------



## aXque

Hey skyn3t, I just want to point out that all bios files are named rev4 except Twin Frozr IV, it says re4.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Is this a good score for Heaven?
> 
> 
> I managed to OC 1254mhz core and 6804mhz memory clock @ 1.200v stable in Heaven. Should I be happy with those clocks?


bios skyn3t asus dcii oc yes good!







+++

http://gyazo.com/8fbea0612422bee7b8908aabe951ab61.png

linitd oc valid http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a5quq/

http://gyazo.com/bc81a7e73d1cc7291c287aded2cbe131.png



brazil oc https://www.facebook.com/ronaldo.buassali.1/photos


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, I just want to point out that all bios files are named rev4 except Twin Frozr IV, it says re4.


Yeah, I enjoyed that game. Killing zombies never gets old!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Yeah, I enjoyed that game. Killing zombies never gets old!


Lol, I was just looking at that & thinking, benching bios for zombie cards?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, I was just looking at that & thinking, *benching bios for zombie cards*?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, I just want to point out that all bios files are named rev4 except Twin Frozr IV, it says re4.


that's your fault go fix it lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Sky Vbios and overvoltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +62 + 152
> 
> dcll oc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Chomuco This is you right ? keep pushing it. I want 16k


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sounds like you're not stable @ 1137mhz which is what skynets bios boost's to


yes, right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try that and let me know. if you cannot keep that base clock of 1137 my pan is hot I can cook another one with 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your call.


I tried them all but with negative results .. I get crash @ 1137








if you need more info ask me
if you could make me a custom bios, I would really like








however my asic is 60.7%
could be due to this?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> yes, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried them all but with negative results .. I get crash @ 1137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need more info ask me
> if you could make me a custom bios, I would really like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however my asic is 60.7%
> could be due to this?


Just had to ask,did you raise the voltage on the card....? Meaning after doing the flash,i made the mistake once after skyn3t flashed my bios and didnt think to raise the voltage....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> yes, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried them all but with negative results .. I get crash @ 1137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need more info ask me
> if you could make me a custom bios, I would really like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however my asic is 60.7%
> could be due to this?


yes i can. just give a minute or so. i will upload at the front page ACX right ?
I can only feed you if you do this other wise you going to keeop crashing like hell.
780/780Ti Rules or no cookies








How to Create Forum Signature & Show You RiG Info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just had to ask,did you raise the voltage on the card....?


some GPU cannot keep the 1137 clocks stable due the low voltage given , also if he just up the voltage a bit more he will pass it, or not ? only him can answer that.


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just had to ask,did you raise the voltage on the card....? Meaning after doing the flash,i made the mistake once after skyn3t flashed my bios and didnt think to raise the voltage....


yes, I have increased the voltage to 1.2 but still I get crashes ..
you could make a bios with a voltage already increased?
for not using afterburner for daily use


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> yes, I have increased the voltage to 1.2 but still I get crashes ..
> you could make a bios with a voltage already increased?
> for not using afterburner for daily use


hold one, this is not a bios this is your GPU or drivers no bios. you can even pass it with 1137 @ 1.2v ? did you removed the drivers and reinstated like I asked you to do ?

My post here


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> yes, I have increased the voltage to 1.2 but still I get crashes ..
> you could make a bios with a voltage already increased?
> for not using afterburner for daily use


on stock bios what does you're card boost to with every thing stock

and what does it boost to when you only raise the voltage to max?

that may help skynet out when he is modding the bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> on stock bios what does you're card boost to with every thing stock
> 
> and what does it boost to when you only raise the voltage to max?
> 
> that may help skynet out when he is modding the bios


he needs to follow the 1,2 steps that I gave him first before I do anything.


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hold one, this is not a bios this is your GPU or drivers no bios. you can even pass it with 1137 @ 1.2v ? did you removed the drivers and reinstated like I asked you to do ?
> 
> My post here


I repeat everything from the beginning and I'll be able to give more info
ps. sorry for my english


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> I repeat everything from the beginning and I'll be able to give more info
> ps. sorry for my english


What is your native language then?


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What is your native language then?


Italian


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> Italian


I know one or two words in Italian, my native language is Portuguese!








If you want somethings translated to english just PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> I repeat everything from the beginning and I'll be able to give more info
> ps. sorry for my english


you fine I can read it like everyone else. I suck too








You looks sharp now







+1

did you removed and reinstalled drivers ?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm pretty sure none of his rev4 versions work with 3A designation cards.


Yeah, just re-read page 1 now that it's a bit more organized and just saw that. Shame. But atleast there's no point in investing in some expensive water cooling solution for overvolting and pushing the cards to the max, since i really won't be able to do that anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> read the first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS: For all Owner's *OP* page has been cleaned a bit and organized.


Yeah, it's much more organized and easier to find the info now, good job!








A shame about my damn card, but the phantom coolers are good and they are oc'ed decently at factory settings....I guess :/


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I know one or two words in Italian, my native language is Portuguese!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want somethings translated to english just PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


oh yes ... Italian women are beautiful!








thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you fine I can read it like everyone else. I suck too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You looks sharp now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> did you removed and reinstalled drivers ?


well! thanks for having forced me to start all over again








I flash VBIOS rev 3 (no extreme bench)
I uninstalled driver in safe mode with the tool Guru3d
I cleaned the registry with ccleaner (for be sure)
I installed drivers 331.82
I have run the benchmark and call of duty ghost for about one hour
Everything works perfectly! I'm happy








Maybe a bad flash before ... I uninstalled and installed driver but something went wrong ...
Thanks to all the community, and thanks to skyn3t for the work you do!


----------



## 7Mine7

Hi everyone

I need your help please if you ever faced this problem or something similar to it









yesterday i installed my new system ,, unfortunately the EVGA 780 SC won't boot or recognized in the system ! even when i downloaded the latest driver from nvidia it won't recognize any card !

every time i boot it goes directly to the iGPU in the 4770k ,, i updated and reset the bios but still nothing ,, also i tried forcing the system from the bios to boot from the PCI but then it goes back to iGPU.

Specs are :

4770k

Asus VI Hero ( bios 1002 )

EVGA GTX780 SC

Seasonic X-850

G.skill Traidnet 16GB 2400

windows Pro 8.1 64bit

any idea ?! is the problem from the motherboard or from the GPU ?!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> oh yes ... Italian women are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man!
> well! thanks for having forced me to start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flash VBIOS rev 3 (no extreme bench)
> I uninstalled driver in safe mode with the tool Guru3d
> I cleaned the registry with ccleaner (for be sure)
> I installed drivers 331.82
> I have run the benchmark and call of duty ghost for about one hour
> Everything works perfectly! I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a bad flash before ... I uninstalled and installed driver but something went wrong ...
> Thanks to all the community, and thanks to skyn3t for the work you do!


One more down who's next, lol right above .


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I need your help please if you ever faced this problem or something similar to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday i installed my new system ,, unfortunately the EVGA 780 SC won't boot or recognized in the system ! even when i downloaded the latest driver from nvidia it won't recognize any card !
> 
> every time i boot it goes directly to the iGPU in the 4770k ,, i updated and reset the bios but still nothing ,, also i tried forcing the system from the bios to boot from the PCI but then it goes back to iGPU.
> 
> Specs are :
> 
> 4770k
> 
> Asus VI Hero ( bios 1002 )
> 
> EVGA GTX780 SC
> 
> Seasonic X-850
> 
> G.skill Traidnet 16GB 2400
> 
> windows Pro 8.1 64bit
> 
> any idea ?! is the problem from the motherboard or from the GPU ?!


take a picture from what you put together and post back. ha have you plugged the 6/8 power connector to the GPU?


----------



## basco

did ya disable onboard graphics?
see here at bottom.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_rog_maximus_6_hero/images/135.htm


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> did ya disable onboard graphics?
> see here at bottom.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_rog_maximus_6_hero/images/135.htm
> 
> could one of the chiefs have a look at this bios where only pt was modified and i think is not working.
> thanks for your time.
> 
> no, you are way off.
> 
> to disable it you must go
> 
> 1-Advanced
> 2-System Agent Configuration
> 3-Graphics Configuration
> 
> Primary display - set to PCIE
> IGPU set to Disable
> 
> reboot.
> 
> but anyways it does matter because windows should recognize the GPU anyways
> sorry bother I'm not looking in any bios that not belong to me. I did it many times so no anymore. too much stab in my back. I do recommend you to flash to stock bios and let it be.


----------



## basco

ah ok i set both but forgot second one
but as ya said should not be prob anyway


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> ah ok i set both but forgot second one
> but as ya said should not be prob anyway
> 
> thanx for informing.
> i understand that.
> just flashing your 440 bios and will report back.
> that was with svets bios tuner


just edit you post and remove that trash from here. that's funny you buy him a beer and want the support here lol . I was wondering how small is this world.


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> One more down who's next, lol right above .


oh yes men my vga is very fast now thanks to skyn3t
Now I'm happy Italian!


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> take a picture from what you put together and post back. ha have you plugged the 6/8 power connector to the GPU?


yes i did connect the 6+8 power and double checked it ,, and the green light and fan of the card are on !

i will take picture when i go home ,, also i will try to find another system and try this card on it !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> did ya disable onboard graphics?
> see here at bottom.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_rog_maximus_6_hero/images/135.htm
> 
> could one of the chiefs have a look at this bios where only pt was modified and i think is not working.
> thanks for your time.
> 
> no, you are way off.
> 
> to disable it you must go
> 
> 1-Advanced
> 2-System Agent Configuration
> 3-Graphics Configuration
> 
> Primary display - set to PCIE
> IGPU set to Disable
> 
> reboot.
> 
> but anyways it does matter because windows should recognize the GPU anyways
> sorry bother I'm not looking in any bios that not belong to me. I did it many times so no anymore. too much stab in my back. I do recommend you to flash to stock bios and let it be.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried making the PCIE as primary but it won't boot from it and when i get back to bios it goes back to iGPU !
> 
> i built over 10 systems for my friends in the past three years without any problems and when i installed my own machine this happen to me :|
Click to expand...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> yes i did connect the 6+8 power and double checked it ,, and the green light and fan of the card are on !
> 
> i will take picture when i go home ,, also i will try to find another system and try this card on it !
> I tried making the PCIE as primary but it won't boot from it and when i get back to bios it goes back to iGPU !
> 
> i built over 10 systems for my friends in the past three years without any problems and when i installed my own machine this happen to me :|


that's not good. have you tried to put the GPU in the second slot?


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> that's not good. have you tried to put the GPU in the second slot?


not good at all for me ,, i will try the 2nd PCI slot/ and try the card on another system also and i will let you know

could this happen because of the windows 8.1 ?! because i hate the RMA process if it's confirmed as hardware


----------



## basco

sorry i did not tthink before posting-plz accept my apologies skyn3t.

this should not be an excuse for me being idiotic but i dont have the tuner and it was a member here that wanted to help me.
but i think its either not working or user error.so wanted to prevent others from flashing this because i see lots people want just pt raise with their own bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> sorry i did not tthink before posting-plz accept my apologies skyn3t.
> 
> this should not be an excuse for me being idiotic but i dont have the tuner and it was a member here that wanted to help me.
> but i think its either not working or user error.so wanted to prevent others from flashing this because i see lots people want just pt raise with their own bios.


it's allright, just edit your post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14320#post_21232793


----------



## basco

done and thx


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> done and thx


Thank you, I was kind mood when I replay.









Front page has everything you need and for support we are here


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you, I was kind mood when I replay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front page has everything you need and for support we are here


^^^^^^ This....What this guy does goes beyond support,i can say he's been more than helpful when i needed it....Still feels weird calling him skyn3t,after all the help he's given us i feel i should be calling him by his first name by now....


----------



## basco

thx for being human and not ignoring me after my error.
you put a lot effort in this and i really apreciate that.

if its ok i post some benches with your bios under small single stage.


----------



## Dangur

I'm experiencing some problems with my 780 (skyn3t-37-Ref-OC). Everything was working great when suddenly the pc goes into on off loop and when I take the card out everything works fine (via onboard graphics).
Any ideas guys?


----------



## Babel

@skyn3t

I have now successfully flashed your modded bios and my max voltage is now 1.212. Even with that small voltage increase it seems like I can keep pushing my card without artifacts. I'm now at 1267/[email protected] I can keep going if I want but do I need to? My card should be faster than a Titan and a 780TI now I think.


----------



## Koniakki

/Deleted


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> One more down who's next, lol right above .


YAAAYYYYYY! Sky I'm proud owner of a 780 Classified! Its on its way!









Now I must sell my GB 780 WF3! lol!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> the high flow bracket lowered it by 3c


Is it me or noone notice the fan speed on the BEFORE run? 82'C with 85% Fan. While the after is 79'C with 79% fan?

I don't know how much of a difference those 6% would had made but just pointing it out.









Also I noticed in your BEFORE the 1188Mhz gpu was using 73% fan and in the AFTER that gpu is using the 79%?

Did you switch their places?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> ^^^^^^ This....What this guy does goes beyond support,i can say he's been more than helpful when i needed it....Still feels weird calling him skyn3t,after all the help he's given us i feel i should be calling him by his first name by now....


My Brothers real name is: Rumpelstiltskin the vbios wizard of Forest Hills (Boston) !


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My Brothers real name is: *Rumpelstiltskin* the vbios wizard of Forest Hills (Boston) !


LOL!!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> YAAAYYYYYY! Sky I'm proud owner of a 780 Classified! Its on its way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I must sell my GB 780 WF3! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or noone notice the fan speed on the BEFORE run? 82'C with 85% Fan. While the after is 79'C with 79% fan?
> 
> I don't know how much of a difference those 6% would had made but just pointing it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I noticed in your BEFORE the 1188Mhz gpu was using 73% fan and in the AFTER that gpu is using the 79%?
> 
> Did you switch their places?


http://i.imgur.com/x4Xn5UY.png

the reasons its showing different CPU clock is that I accidentally set it to "MIN" instead of "MAX" in GPU-Z

Both cards in both instances were running at 1189.

Also, IDLE temps gone down by 4c on the top card.

I'm sure the difference is +/- 1c with regard to fan speed.


----------



## frankko

hello, skynet. I do not understand, if i have stock bios 3A, exactly 80.10.3A.00.80, which vbios you recomanded for my Evga gtx 780 sc acx. Do i can use rev 4, or ? I was thinking thet i must use only ver 3A Modifed bios ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> hello, skynet. I do not understand, if i have stock bios 3A, exactly 80.10.3A.00.80, which vbios you recomanded for my Evga gtx 780 sc acx. Do i can use rev 4, or ? I was thinking thet i must use only ver 3A Modifed bios ?


AllAll of this info is in the OP. Find the one that matches your GPU. 80.80 is not compatible with GPUs on 80.10

People really gotta start using the original post. All needed info for flashing is listed their. Including ezmode flash tool.

Sky/Occam can't be expected to answer these questions 20 times a day. Simply use your eyeballs n brain. The OP is much cleaner now, thus easier to navigate.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/x4Xn5UY.png
> 
> the reasons its showing different CPU clock is that I accidentally set it to "MIN" instead of "MAX" in GPU-Z
> 
> Both cards in both instances were running at 1189.
> 
> Also, IDLE temps gone down by 4c on the top card.
> 
> I'm sure the difference is +/- 1c with regard to fan speed.










And just to be clear, I didnt mean anything by it. I was just curious about the fan speed and clocks.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to be clear, I didnt mean anything by it. I was just curious about the fan speed and clocks.


its cool.

Quick question, installed the new drivers and was trying to see if I can bump my mem clock a little and I noticed that I get higher heave / valley score at +470 than at +500.

How does that work?

I'm running modded bios so it shouldn't be downlocking I suppose?


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its cool.
> 
> Quick question, installed the new drivers and was trying to see if I can bump my mem clock a little and I noticed that I get higher heave / valley score at +470 than at +500.
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> I'm running modded bios so it shouldn't be downlocking I suppose?


Sounds weird. I only went from 1604 to 1605 points in Heaven going from +450 to +500 on the memory.


----------



## Face2Face

Can anyone link me to a Kepler bios tweaker guide? Trying to tweak my ACX SC bios on my MSI reference card.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Sounds weird. I only went from 1604 to 1605 points in Heaven going from +450 to +500 on the memory.


Heaven isn't very sensitive to memory overclocks. Valley is a little bit, but even then. Full GK110 isn't very memory bottlenecked because of the huge bus.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*
> 
> hello, skynet. I do not understand, if i have stock bios 3A, exactly 80.10.3A.00.80, which vbios you recomanded for my Evga gtx 780 sc acx. Do i can use rev 4, or ? I was thinking thet i must use only ver 3A Modifed bios ?


Can't use version 4, have to stick with 3. He has one specifically for the ACX listed with a default clock of 1137Mhz. Make sure your card is stable at that clock before flashing.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I have a question

MSI 780 Lightnings are finally being sold over here in Turkey.

Worth to switch to it from reference?


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I have a question
> 
> MSI 780 Lightnings are finally being sold over here in Turkey.
> 
> Worth to switch to it from reference?


Don't waste your Money !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I need your help please if you ever faced this problem or something similar to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday i installed my new system ,, unfortunately the EVGA 780 SC won't boot or recognized in the system ! even when i downloaded the latest driver from nvidia it won't recognize any card !
> 
> every time i boot it goes directly to the iGPU in the 4770k ,, i updated and reset the bios but still nothing ,, also i tried forcing the system from the bios to boot from the PCI but then it goes back to iGPU.
> 
> Specs are :
> 
> 4770k
> 
> Asus VI Hero ( bios 1002 )
> 
> EVGA GTX780 SC
> 
> Seasonic X-850
> 
> G.skill Traidnet 16GB 2400
> 
> windows Pro 8.1 64bit
> 
> any idea ?! is the problem from the motherboard or from the GPU ?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> not good at all for me ,, i will try the 2nd PCI slot/ and try the card on another system also and i will let you know
> 
> could this happen because of the windows 8.1 ?! because i hate the RMA process if it's confirmed as hardware


Officially ,, my EVGA GTX780 SC is dead









i tried it on another system and it didn't boot ,, and i tried Zotac GTX7770 in my system and it run directly without problems

*now i have one question ,, i bought this card from amazon ,, should i contact them for RMA or should i go for EVGA directly ?!*


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I have a question
> 
> MSI 780 Lightnings are finally being sold over here in Turkey.
> 
> Worth to switch to it from reference?


It depends on how much you want to play. The Lightnings were made to take abuse, and the new batches have nice memory (according to MSI). I personally am happy going from reference ACX cards to Classifieds.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> Officially ,, my EVGA GTX780 SC is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried it on another system and it didn't boot ,, and i tried Zotac GTX7770 in my system and it run directly without problems
> 
> *now i have one question ,, i bought this card from amazon ,, should i contact them for RMA or should i go for EVGA directly ?!*


Both are good, but unless it's in the 30 day no questions asked return window for Amazon I'd go with EVGA. They're very easy to deal with.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Both are good, but unless it's in the 30 day no questions asked return window for Amazon I'd go with EVGA. They're very easy to deal with.


if he bought it after nov 1 he has till end of jan per there holiday returns policy. Definetly return to amazon they will overnight you a new one and you have 30 days to ship the old one back they give you a prepaidlabel you just drop off at any ups.


----------



## Galaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> My HoF has been running fine, though I haven't pushed it crazy far or anything. I'm running Nvidia's latest, 331.82 drivers without issue so far. Still going to update the firmware unless there's a reason I shouldn't?


I would. As TheMasterNoob pointed out, it's certainly possible that an occasional stutter or slight performance drop is happening sometimes in certain games and you don't even notice it. Performance loss isn't always easy to recognize on a card where low-speed is still fast as hell. Maybe its just at light speed now and the update will finally let it go to plaid.


----------



## 7Mine7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Both are good, but unless it's in the 30 day no questions asked return window for Amazon I'd go with EVGA. They're very easy to deal with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> if he bought it after nov 1 he has till end of jan per there holiday returns policy. Definetly return to amazon they will overnight you a new one and you have 30 days to ship the old one back they give you a prepaidlabel you just drop off at any ups.


thanks ,, i will go with Amzon since i just bought it

is this normal for this card or its just my bad luck !
should i go for another brand ?!or another Model ?!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> The downclocking was an easy thing to miss. It took me over a month to notice. Out of the 144 games in my steam library, only 3 would cause it to happen; Crysis, Crysis Warhead, and Farcry 3. Also, the downclocking was not really reproducible, some places would trigger it at times, then cease to do so later the same day.


Oh believe me, I noticed. It only ever downclocked 1 time in FC3. I had Precision X and HW Mon open on a secondary monitor while playing, so it was 100% seen when it downclocked, let alone felt easily in game as my framerate was cut in half. But out of over 200 games played with the card so far, that's the only game it's happened in. And that list includes Crysis, Warhead, 2, and 3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> thanks ,, i will go with Amzon since i just bought it
> 
> is this normal for this card or its just my bad luck !
> should i go for another brand ?!or another Model ?!


No, it's not normal. You may be the first person *I have seen* report a DOA 780.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> its cool.
> 
> Quick question, installed the new drivers and was trying to see if I can bump my mem clock a little and I noticed that I get higher heave / valley score at +470 than at +500.
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> I'm running modded bios so it shouldn't be downlocking I suppose?


Unstable OC! Give it more voltage or back down mem clock!


----------



## istudy92

Hey goes question

So i am playing AC IV..AMAZING GAME OMGOSH JIZZLE ALL AROUND haha..anyways..lol

How are your FPS on a single card.
Should i Vsync it? I have 60hz I am not sure if I should V sync and ge 30 fps, or leave it alone and roam around 45-60


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Can anyone link me to a Kepler bios tweaker guide? Trying to tweak my ACX SC bios on my MSI reference card.


Do yourself a favor and head to the first page and download a proper modded bios! IF youre sure its a reference one!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I have a question
> 
> MSI 780 Lightnings are finally being sold over here in Turkey.
> 
> Worth to switch to it from reference?


It depends on your goals, the non-reference PCB cards like Lightning & Classified are made for extreme overclocking, so if looking to push the voltage & shoot for high clocks they are worth it.

You've already used the reference card for a bit, if you are starting to sweat when pushing the voltage & still want more the lightning is a good choice. If the reference card is doing everything you want it to & you aren't planning to push it harder a different 780 will be pretty much the same thing & not worth the extra coin.


----------



## genetic priest

Hi all!
Does anybody know how to unlock Power Control section in Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25? I'm trying to modify BIOS for my Palit JetStream GTX 780 and cannot get if I missed something or Tweaker simply doesn't know the card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetic priest*
> 
> Hi all!
> Does anybody know how to unlock Power Control section in Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25? I'm trying to modify BIOS for my Palit JetStream GTX 780 and cannot get if I missed something or Tweaker simply doesn't know the card.


Do yourself a favor and head to the first page and download a proper modded bios!








In my SIG you have EZ3flash tool to easily flash! Just #1, #2, #3
What bios version do you have? If you have 80.80.xx.xx.xx, you can only flash REV4 bios because you have a B1 PCB!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## genetic priest

Actually I have 80.10.3A.00.04 BIOS. Will skyn3t vBios rev 3 fit to my card (it has custom PCB)?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetic priest*
> 
> Actually I have 80.10.3A.00.04 BIOS. Will skyn3t vBios rev 3 fit to my card (it has custom PCB)?


What card do you have? And fill your SIG with your RIG! Its important! You have a link in my SIG!


----------



## genetic priest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What card do you have? And fill your SIG with your RIG! Its important! You have a link in my SIG!


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_780_Super_JetStream/
This one. I didn't see it in your list.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

hey guys I'm about to order a pair of 780's later tonight.
I'm having trouble choosing between the gtx 780 classy and the asus dcu 780 and want some opinions

**** Do not mention 780 ti's plz
I had originally planned on getting some 780ti's but the price difference is around 500$ and the performance difference is 10-15fps on average from what I've read in reviews.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7Mine7*
> 
> thanks ,, i will go with Amzon since i just bought it
> 
> is this normal for this card or its just my bad luck !
> should i go for another brand ?!or another Model ?!


Like skupples said evga is a good brand its just bad luck to get a dead one and even if you wasn't still under return policy with amazon evga is has great customer service and are quick if you ever have to rma probably one of the easiest rma companys I ever dealt with.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> hey guys I'm about to order a pair of 780's later tonight.
> I'm having trouble choosing between the gtx 780 classy and the asus dcu 780 and want some opinions
> 
> **** Do not mention 780 ti's plz
> I had originally planned on getting some 780ti's but the price difference is around 500$ and the performance difference is 10-15fps on average from what I've read in reviews.


Depends if you want to bench or not the classys are great I had one before I switched to tis. If you plan tobench go with them make sure you plan to water cool them they ddon't like temps above 70c. If you look on the ti thread people are getting reid of them because they upgraded to tis so can get one cheap. If you aren't planning on benching, watercooling, or planning on upgrading when maxwell comes out go with a ref 780 with the titan cooler since your sli the cards. The acx coolers will make the top card usually about 10c higher under load over the bottom card. As far as asus not sure as I haven't played with one but same concept applies you want a blower style cooler when doing sli if you plan to be on air.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetic priest*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_780_Super_JetStream/
> This one. I didn't see it in your list.


You can flash it with rev3 ACX 3A bios, Nic101 has a card like yours and he flashed it and its working fine!


----------



## genetic priest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can flash it with rev3 ACX 3A bios, Nic101 has a card like yours and he flashed it and its working fine!


Thanks a lot! I'll try and give a responce.


----------



## istudy92

So I am trying to install bios this is my 1st time..and idk if english is broken or if im just stupid, or im just a total damn noob.
90% sure im a noob 100% sure im dumb lol

I am installing gtx 780 OC verson..Rev4, although I have regular non OC version (I assume OC is same thing only factory OC nothing really diff)

What do I have to do exactly?
I changed bios name to x.rom (maybe thats wrong) and placed in in the flash folder.
I clicked it and..then press enter...nothing helpful happens lol

err i did alot of things wrong prolly


----------



## MlNDSTORM

You guys think I should wait to buy the 780 till Black Friday or Cyber Monday? Maybe they'll have some discount on it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> You guys think I should wait to buy the 780 till Black Friday or Cyber Monday? Maybe they'll have some discount on it.


doesnt hurt to try, its only a few mroe days.


----------



## genetic priest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can flash it with rev3 ACX 3A bios, Nic101 has a card like yours and he flashed it and its working fine!


Brief testing shows that everyting seems to fine. Only one bad thing - memory overclock decreased from 7GHz to 6.7GHz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So I am trying to install bios this is my 1st time..and idk if english is broken or if im just stupid, or im just a total damn noob.
> 90% sure im a noob 100% sure im dumb lol
> 
> I am installing gtx 780 OC verson..Rev4, although I have regular non OC version (I assume OC is same thing only factory OC nothing really diff)
> 
> What do I have to do exactly?
> I changed bios name to x.rom (maybe thats wrong) and placed in in the flash folder.
> I clicked it and..then press enter...nothing helpful happens lol
> 
> err i did alot of things wrong prolly


Rev 4 is only for cards with bios version 80.80.xx.xx.xx because theyre updated versions PCB B1
Check if your card runs that bios before flash!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetic priest*
> 
> Brief testing shows that everyting seems to fine. Only one bad thing - memory overclock decreased from 7GHz to 6.7GHz.


Perhaps its the memory timmings, when set to 7ghz gives you artifacts or freezes the screen?


----------



## genetic priest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps its the memory timmings, when set to 7ghz gives you artifacts or freezes the screen?


Yep. It may cause both TDR or artifacts.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genetic priest*
> 
> Yep. It may cause both TDR or artifacts.


You dont need that speed anyway unless you run tri monitor or are keen in benchmarks that prefer memory!


----------



## theturbofd

Been wanting a 780 so bad :[ Do you guys thinking trading SLI 770s for a 780+50$ is a good deal? I've been wanting to SLI 780s badly and my itch won't go away.


----------



## DoM3

Hello Skyn3t! I'm back!








I have a request of you, my vga with the VBIOS @ 1137 rev 3 needs 1.212V. under this voltage range drivers crash during game sessions (Nvlddmkm has stopped responding).
Could you cook for me a VBIOS with 1.212V as base voltage? I would not use afterburner to raise the voltage ..
Thank you so much


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Rev 4 is only for cards with bios version 80.80.xx.xx.xx because theyre updated versions PCB B1
> Check if your card runs that bios before flash!


it is 80.80 lol you told me to flash it and use rev4!! haha

Now the question is how 0.o =/ I downloaded both programs


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> Hello Skyn3t! I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a request of you, my vga with the VBIOS @ 1137 rev 3 needs 1.212V. under this voltage range drivers crash during game sessions (Nvlddmkm has stopped responding).
> Could you cook for me a VBIOS with 1.212V as base voltage? I would not use afterburner to raise the voltage ..
> Thank you so much


you really have a bad GPU OC. 1113 needs 1,212v to keep up? go back to stock bios and see if you can reproduce the same because this is really rare to happen. or you have hardware fault.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> it is 80.80 lol you told me to flash it and use rev4!! haha
> 
> Now the question is how 0.o =/ I downloaded both programs


How to flash? You have EZ3flash in my SIG! if thats what you mean!









Just download EZ3flash tool from my SIG, unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you really have a bad GPU OC. 1113 needs 1,212v to keep up? go back to stock bios and see if you can reproduce the same because this is really rare to happen. or you have hardware fault.


I think so too .. I have a bad gpu
in reality it is stable at 1.2 V
I just flashed the original bios GK110 (80.10.3A.00.81)
I run the test


----------



## alucardis666

Gonna flash rev 4 now and give it a shot...

Thanks!

EDIT:

Scratch that... My GPU isn't supported :-(


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Been wanting a 780 so bad :[ Do you guys thinking trading SLI 770s for a 780+50$ is a good deal? I've been wanting to SLI 780s badly and my itch won't go away.


ehhhh, idk man. two 680's>single 780?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> Hello Skyn3t! I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a request of you, my vga with the VBIOS @ 1137 rev 3 needs 1.212V. under this voltage range drivers crash during game sessions (Nvlddmkm has stopped responding).
> Could you cook for me a VBIOS with 1.212V as base voltage? I would not use afterburner to raise the voltage ..
> Thank you so much


if you are lucky! He told some one the other day no. Then made a statement of "i'm done making custom bios for individuals"

Why can't you jump to one of the 30+ bios in the OP? Just curious, not trying to be rude.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Depends if you want to bench or not the classys are great I had one before I switched to tis. If you plan tobench go with them make sure you plan to water cool them they ddon't like temps above 70c. If you look on the ti thread people are getting reid of them because they upgraded to tis so can get one cheap. If you aren't planning on benching, watercooling, or planning on upgrading when maxwell comes out go with a ref 780 with the titan cooler since your sli the cards. The acx coolers will make the top card usually about 10c higher under load over the bottom card. As far as asus not sure as I haven't played with one but same concept applies you want a blower style cooler when doing sli if you plan to be on air.


All of my Classifieds (4 cards all OCed to 1,200MHz+) have run between 70C and 80C on air and I haven't experienced a problem with them. Just throwing that out there since I've heard a few times now that the Classy doesn't like anything over 70C.

I do have a 200mm case fan blowing on them from the side and positive pressure in my case to evacuate heat though.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *ehhhh, idk man. two 680's>single 780?*
> if you are lucky! He told some one the other day no. Then made a statement of "i'm done making custom bios for individuals"
> 
> Why can't you jump to one of the 30+ bios in the OP? Just curious, not trying to be rude.


True but I plan on SLI'ing the 780 anyway


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> True but I plan on SLI'ing the 780 anyway


well then... 780 sli>770 sli all day erry day!


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> How to flash? You have EZ3flash in my SIG! if thats what you mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just download EZ3flash tool from my SIG, unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
> If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!


Thanks it worked,
but just as a side note, I understood the instructions WITHIN the program the issue was how to START up the program itself.

JUST in case anyone had issue I had.

Just download both bios and flash. Extract them both as you would normally do.

Change Bios rev name to "x.rom" transfer this file to the flash folder.

DRAG the x.rom file over the "EZflash" -*Windows batch file type* and WAH LAH 1, 2, 3, y y y and your done! =]


----------



## BroHamBone

Would I run into any issues flashing the classified bios onto my reference 780?


----------



## genetic priest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You dont need that speed anyway unless you run tri monitor or are keen in benchmarks that prefer memory!


Of course, aggressive timing may result in same or higher performance in overclock.
Further tests showed stable 1280 (+.062mV)/6700 final clocks.


----------



## skyn3t

have you guys seen this

PCI-E bandwidth test (cuda)


----------



## tirexihd

Hi all.

This BIOS: *vBios Asus DC II 780 1241Mhz @ 1.212v*

Working on Asus GTX 780 DC2 *OC*?

Thanks.


----------



## Jodiuh

Anyone else having low gpu usage issues in BF4? I was getting 99% w/ Nvidia Surround @ 5040x1050, but now that I've switched to a single 144hz @ 1080P, my usage is garbage? Haaalp?


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> have you guys seen this
> 
> PCI-E bandwidth test (cuda)


Hmm, i have PCI-E 2.0 gates, and the bandwidth is about half of yours. What is the impact in "real cases"? like a Heaven benchmark and 3DMark or during gaming? Have anyone tested?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tirexihd*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> This BIOS: *vBios Asus DC II 780 1241Mhz @ 1.212v*
> 
> Working on Asus GTX 780 DC2 *OC*?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17512

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
Nvidia Asus GTX 780
Version 80.10.3A.00.13
Base core clock 941.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 10%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18394
Nvidia Asus GTX 780
Version 80.10.37.00.12
Base core clock 941.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 10%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w

2 to choose from; now if your bios is :
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx

These are fine, but if its: 80.80.xx.xx.xx, you have to go to first page and download REV4 because you have a new revision PCB B1! http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
To flash you have EZ3flash in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Anyone else having low gpu usage issues in BF4? I was getting 99% w/ Nvidia Surround @ 5040x1050, but now that I've switched to a single 144hz @ 1080P, my usage is garbage? Haaalp?


Well, not garbage, but FAR from 99% maxed.


----------



## DoM3

I overclock with stock bios to 1.187V @ 1137. drivers crash, too ... I do not have hardware problems of any kind. I think just having a bad gpu


----------



## Babel

Got a question. I tried open my case to feel how hot the GPU is getting. It burned my hand. Is this normal for the 780? It only shows 65 degrees while playing AC4.I previously had 2x 470 in SLI and they never got hot to the touch even though their core temp was higher. It's running @ 1267/7012/1.212v stable.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Got a question. I tried open my case to feel how hot the GPU is getting. It burned my hand. Is this normal for the 780? It only shows 65 degrees while playing AC4.I previously had 2x 470 in SLI and they never got hot to the touch even though their core temp was higher. It's running @ 1267/7012/1.212v stable.


It means the cooler is more efficient than the 470 one ever was, that´s why it´s hotter meaning more efficient heat transfer! Anything above 50C might burn your skin although heat resistance varies from person to person, you probably need more air flow inside your case!


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It means the cooler is more efficient than the 470 one ever was, that´s why it´s hotter meaning more efficient heat transfer! Anything above 50C might burn your skin although heat resistance varies from person to person, you probably need more air flow inside your case!


Ah ok. I think the airflow in my case is just fine. I got 3x 140mm fans, 2 intake,(side/front) 1 out(top). Also got a 80mm fan on the back pulling out air.

The inside of the case is not getting hot at all. I actually had to remove a 80mm fan connected to like a "windtunnel" cooling down my 470's. It didn't fit with the new card.

I just had to check how hot the card was because I couldn't believe how silent the Asus card is and still keep the GPU cool.


----------



## tirexihd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> These are fine, but if its: 80.80.xx.xx.xx, you have to go to first page and download REV4 because you have a new revision PCB B1! http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> To flash you have EZ3flash in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks, but under the REV4 spoiler i dont find Asus vBios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tirexihd*
> 
> Thanks, but under the REV4 spoiler i dont find Asus vBios.


How many do you want?












Open the spoiler and look further down!









EDIT: Sorry just noticed you wrote ASUS!







Send me your BIOS, save it with option#2 in EZflash, do not save it with GPUz!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> These are fine, but if its: 80.80.xx.xx.xx, you have to go to first page and download REV4 because you have a new revision PCB B1! http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> To flash you have EZ3flash in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


So my bios is in the 80.80.xx.xx.xx format but GPUz indicates I have an A1 revision. Does it mean the PCB is the B1 revision while the GPUz die is A1 revision?


----------



## OccamRazor

If your bios is indeed 80.80.xx.xx.xx it means you have a REVB1 PCB; the chips programming (BIOS) must reflect the changes in the PCB, What you see in GPUz is the chips revision, not the PCB revision itself!



GK110B revision is one thing and PCB B1 is another!
AFAIK you can have a PCB B1 with GK110 and GK110B but you cant have reference PCB with GK110B!
Cheers

Ed


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GK110B revision is one thing and PCB B1 is another!
> AFAIK you can have a PCB B1 with GK110 and GK110B but you cant have reference PCB with GK110B!
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the info, OccamRazor! Your support for the lightning owners on this forum is much appreciated


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks for the info, OccamRazor! Your support for the lightning owners on this forum is much appreciated


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Depends if you want to bench or not the classys are great I had one before I switched to tis. If you plan tobench go with them make sure you plan to water cool them they ddon't like temps above 70c. If you look on the ti thread people are getting reid of them because they upgraded to tis so can get one cheap. If you aren't planning on benching, watercooling, or planning on upgrading when maxwell comes out go with a ref 780 with the titan cooler since your sli the cards. The acx coolers will make the top card usually about 10c higher under load over the bottom card. As far as asus not sure as I haven't played with one but same concept applies you want a blower style cooler when doing sli if you plan to be on air.


what if i have good airflow?
im trying to over clock and ive been reading that the asus cards have the best cooling by far.


----------



## qsb5

Quick question in regards to AB softmod (1.3v unlock) if after typing /ri4,20,99 and /ri3,20,99 and both says invalid, is there any other way to still unlock the 1.3v mod?

P.S. I tried adding

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

and

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

and all it does is just lock AB voltage control.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsb5*
> 
> Quick question in regards to AB softmod (1.3v unlock) if after typing /ri4,20,99 and /ri3,20,99 and both says invalid, is there any other way to still unlock the 1.3v mod?
> 
> P.S. I tried adding
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> and
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> and all it does is just lock AB voltage control.
> 
> Thanks


It means your card does not have the NCP4206 voltage controller! Probably the ichill one! What card is it?


----------



## Chomuco

new aida 64 =

my vga asus dcll oc



http://gyazo.com/903f18e153e2cc6678980f1e502f07a0.png


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> I overclock with stock bios to 1.187V @ 1137. drivers crash, too ... I do not have hardware problems of any kind. I think just having a bad gpu


@skyn3t , I can not fix
I tried to set the motherboard to default, remove the OC cpu, change power cables to vga ...
this gpu @ 1137, goes with 1.212V


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tirexihd*
> 
> Thanks, but under the REV4 spoiler i dont find Asus vBios.


I never did the asus rev4. cuz i never saw new bios revision for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> I overclock with stock bios to 1.187V @ 1137. drivers crash, too ... I do not have hardware problems of any kind. I think just having a bad gpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> @skyn3t , I can not fix
> I tried to set the motherboard to default, remove the OC cpu, change power cables to vga ...
> this gpu @ 1137, goes with 1.212V


well I fell sorry for you. and to tell you the real thing I cannot fix it. you are one of the people very unlucky with the GPU OC.


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> well I fell sorry for you. and to tell you the real thing I cannot fix it. you are one of the people very unlucky with the GPU OC.


you could not cook a bios for me unlucky? I really appreciate it








I just need 1.212v basic voltage @1137


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> you could not cook a bios for me unlucky? I really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need 1.212v basic voltage @1137


Yeah, just a bad GPU. I can do 1137 at 1.15V.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> you could not cook a bios for me unlucky? I really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need 1.212v basic voltage @1137


what you mean 1.212v basic voltage?1.212v all the time? what about low core clock like 980Mhz?


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what you mean 1.212v basic voltage?1.212v all the time? what about low core clock like 980Mhz?


I mean when the clock goes up to 1137


----------



## istudy92

So is this considered a good OC?
I used rev 4 bios from sky net.

This is the highest stable clock I could get with the voltage...how can I increase voltage beyond 1212?
My GPU never hits above 80C

Also ASIC quality is 77% not sure if thats good or not.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoM3*
> 
> I mean when the clock goes up to 1137


you do know you can make a profile on MSI afterburner with that clock and voltage right and set it "Apply overclocking at system startup." along with memory oc and ore clock.


----------



## DoM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you do know you can make a profile on MSI afterburner with that clock and voltage right and set it "Apply overclocking at system startup." along with memory oc and ore clock.


yes, you're right though I did not want to use afterburner ..
Thank you skyn3t! I hope I'll be luckier


----------



## hypespazm

Reflashed my bios!!! now whats a good over clock to start off with?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Reflashed my bios!!! now whats a good over clock to start off with?


+130 on core, then go 13+ after that. After you max out CORE, start on MEM.


----------



## hypespazm

my graphics card crashes at +130 on the clock speed


----------



## hypespazm

is there any way that my chip is just horrible at overclocking?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> my graphics card crashes at +130 on the clock speed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> is there any way that my chip is just horrible at overclocking?


did you apply some voltage after you entered the +130?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you apply some voltage after you entered the +130?


I'm using my GTX 780 with games with 1250mv
bringing it to 1263mv, I could break it?
The card is cooled with ac hybrid


----------



## NABBO

I need the opinion of an expert user.


----------



## hypespazm

just the power target what voltage should I add? also i have an Asic of 70%


----------



## NABBO

asic 70 = 1200/6600MHz max with 1.2mv, 95% of the games.

with bios mod = 1.21mv 1215/73000mhz, 95% of the games

+

soft mod MSI AB, potentially increasing mv, you may also use it to 1280 - 1306/7300mhz


----------



## hypespazm

honestly I crash after any overclock i think the only thing ive gotten away with is 20 on the +clock.... not sure why im having these issues.. i didnt have it on my previous cards


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I'm using my GTX 780 with games with *1250mv
> bringing it to 1263mv*, I could break it?
> The card is cooled with ac hybrid


On air it´s highly advised not to go above 1,24v with LLC disabled! Be careful! Several weeks ago a 780 was killed with just 1,27v on air!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> just the power target what voltage should I add? also i have an Asic of 70%


My 69% titans go all the way to [email protected],39v, there are no such thing as a crap card! There are different cards with different voltages to reach the same clocks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> asic 70 = 1200/6600MHz max with 1.2mv, 95% of the games.
> 
> with bios mod = 1.21mv 1215/73000mhz, 95% of the games
> 
> +
> 
> soft mod MSI AB, potentially increasing mv, you may also use it to 1280 - 1306/7300mhz


ASIC correlation with OC is not written in stone; Here is a quote from one of my posts:

"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, As the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product.

Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the wors case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself:

it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages

*W1zzard - Techpowerup*

So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!







"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> honestly I crash after any overclock i think the only thing ive gotten away with is 20 on the +clock.... not sure why im having these issues.. i didnt have it on my previous cards


What bios are you using? and what voltages and whats your method?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## NABBO

occamRazor thanks for the explanation of asic









to overvolt the GTX 780, I should not have + margin, having a fan over the vrm?
hybrid should give better results than other solutions to air, which is why I feel I can risk a little bit more ...


----------



## qsb5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It means your card does not have the NCP4206 voltage controller! Probably the ichill one! What card is it?


My card is the EVGA GTX 780 FTW. I'm regretting my purchase







since the card won't go to 1.2v (stuck at 1.187v) and also there is no water block for it as far as I know.. It also sucks that I can't unlock the voltage further without using a custom bios and even then, I won't be able to go higher than 1.212 volts.

Is there any way to find out what voltage controller it is using? And somehow unlock it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> occamRazor thanks for the explanation of asic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to overvolt the GTX 780, I should not have + margin, having a fan over the vrm?
> hybrid should give better results than other solutions to air, which is why I feel I can risk a little bit more ...


The only part of the card thats watercooled by AC Accelero is the core, the VRM´s are still air cooled; the heat produced in the VRM area is exponential with voltage, from 1,212v above on air you start to have temperatures above 85C in the VRM´s;
Here is another quote from one of my posts:

"The problem with added voltage is not the core temps but the VRM temps, and that temp increases as the voltage increases so you can increase the core speeds, so you could have perfectly acceptable temps for your core but having your VRM´s with temperatures well above the intended specs;
Power (Watts) = Voltage(Volts) x Current (Amperes) - adding voltage allows for more amperage as you increase the core speed, all that amperage (except what goes to the GPU) has to be dissipated in the VRM´s (especially by the MOSFETs**) thats why watercooling is needed; when you increase the voltage, you increase the flow of current (amperage) and the heat it produces in the VRM´s area needs to be dissipated(VRM´s, mosfets and power inductors*)
No air cooler that i know of is specifically cooling the VRM area that´s why you see VRM´s high temps with air coolers even at core 70C or below, while it covers the core area well it doesnt cover the VRM area properly! thats why EK blocks are the best for the titan/780, the cooling area covers VRM´s, mosfets and power inductors!

*(the inductors can sometimes generate a buzzing noise depending on the amount of current that is passing through&#8230
** normaly it´s the mosfets that you see burned (remember the 590?)

"Nothing in physics or as in the word it self (knowledge of nature) is safe as unpredictability runs in every aspect of it"

And another about voltages and temperatures!
"Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!"


----------



## hypespazm

I set the volt to 1212 mv. im running windows 8. and it comepletely crashes when the card crashes. and um running the REV3 Reference overclock


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsb5*
> 
> My card is the EVGA GTX 780 FTW. I'm regretting my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since the card won't go to 1.2v (stuck at 1.187v) and also there is no water block for it as far as I know.. It also sucks that I can't unlock the voltage further without using a custom bios and even then, I won't be able to go higher than 1.212 volts.
> 
> Is there any way to find out what voltage controller it is using? And somehow unlock it?


I think the FTW card has a customed PCB and there arent many reviews around, let me see what i can find about it, but the only way to unlock the 1,212v is to flash a modded bios, you have my Brother Skyn3t´s bios in the first page REV3, if its a new card with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx its REV4 ONLY, also you have EZ3flash tool on my SIG!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I set the volt to 1212 mv. im running windows 8. and it comepletely crashes when the card crashes. and um running the REV3 Reference overclock


I need you to send me a PM with a screenshot of Afterburner open with afterburner monitor on the side and GPUz too! ok?
Then we talk further!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## hypespazm

sent


----------



## qsb5

It does have custom PCB, according to EK there is no full water block that supports it but XSPC's razor titan full block is compatible with it according to the compatibility list. Highly doubt it though as the FTW's chokes capacitors and mosfets are laid out differently on the board than reference..

What do you think of my max OC? Game-stable so far is 1189 core 6.8 mem @ 1.187v. I can go 1215 stable playing Crysis 3 but Crysis 2 is causing driver crashes on anything higher than 1189 core. Rome 2 just craps out if I went anything higher than 1200 mhz. Heaven and Valley stable at 1229 core.. Pretty difficult to find a stable OC as it varies quite significantly from game to game and I'd have to reduce OC day after day due to driver crashing..

Looks like I'm going to have to do EVGA step up to the 780 ti..


----------



## FrancisJF

Considering upgrading to 780 or TI SLI from 680 SLI, or just wait?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Considering upgrading to 780 or TI SLI from 680 SLI, or just wait?


Well if you are going to upgrade then i would go ti's if the price isnt a prob,seeing how the 780's have dropped in prices they are a good deal,but like i said if you can afford it ti;s would be the way to go....


----------



## FrancisJF

I will see if it drops down more when black friday comes


----------



## istudy92

prices wouldnt drop on black friday what would happen is maybe a bundle being included.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsb5*
> 
> It does have custom PCB, according to EK there is no full water block that supports it but XSPC's razor titan full block is compatible with it according to the compatibility list. Highly doubt it though as the FTW's chokes capacitors and mosfets are laid out differently on the board than reference..
> 
> What do you think of my max OC? Game-stable so far is 1189 core 6.8 mem @ 1.187v. I can go 1215 stable playing Crysis 3 but Crysis 2 is causing driver crashes on anything higher than 1189 core. Rome 2 just craps out if I went anything higher than 1200 mhz. Heaven and Valley stable at 1229 core.. Pretty difficult to find a stable OC as it varies quite significantly from game to game and I'd have to reduce OC day after day due to driver crashing..
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to do EVGA step up to the 780 ti..


Well.. in a way thats the beauty of OC! its never the same for any given card or person and keeps you hooked up and youre never satisfied!








And IMO looking for stable OC is like looking for the Holy Grail! You forfeit allot of performance because in order to get stable clocks in everything you have to lower your OC too much! I try different OC for games, i can game Metro [email protected]@1,300v without crashes (finished the game) but tombraider i got [email protected],36v through several benches and played a level, so stable clocks is relative to the software itself, as long it doesnt crash and you feel its stable because you "feel"* the performance benefit, then for you its stable!









*sometimes the OC is not stable as not enough voltage is running through the card but there is no crashes and no visual artifacts but you "feel" somethings not right, the game or benchmark is slow and you get choppy framerate and low bench scores...


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> prices wouldnt drop on black friday what would happen is maybe a bundle being included.


Well then hope bundle will be better


----------



## revro

i bought 4 months ago a 780OC windforce 3 from gigabyte for 600eur with 231W TDP and it runs everything at least at 50-60avg fps on my single 1440p.
now i will buy in future a second one (costs 450eur now) as thats 55W less TDP per card, and the difference is not that far from 780TI

issue is that only game that might interest me is star citizen (cryengine) running currently around 30-40 fps, so i will need a second card to get over [email protected] 1440p ips monitor
on guru3d there were 2 reviews, 780OC in may and 780TI from november, see fps @1440p in Crysis 3:
card november may
780TI 44
780OC 40
Titan 43 39
780 40 36
there is increase between november and may reviews because of driver but delta is same

780OC is 1fps better than stock titan and 4fps vs stock 780
780TI is 1fps better than stock titan and 4fps vs stock 780
as you can see the difference between stock 780OC and 780TI vs stock titan is nearly 1fps, vs stock 780 4fps less.
ergo 780TI is equal to 780OC windforce 3 while 780OC costs 450eur and has over 55W less TDP

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_windforce_oc_review,21.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,25.html


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Does anyone know where I can download the stock bios for the EVGA 780 SC ACX (03G-P4-2784-KR)?


----------



## DStealth

Sky ...what happen m8, you deleted your 1st posts here and in 780ti thread ?


----------



## basco

have a look here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=

always first when i get a card is save my bios on desktop and tpu-database so ya safe


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basco*
> 
> have a look here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> always first when i get a card is save my bios on desktop and tpu-database so ya safe


Thanks Basco.

Now since I have the Skyn3t bios rev3. I want to know if it's safe to flash back to 80.10.37.00.80 from 80.10.3A.00.80 which I had previously.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Don't waste your Money !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It depends on how much you want to play. The Lightnings were made to take abuse, and the new batches have nice memory (according to MSI). I personally am happy going from reference ACX cards to Classifieds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It depends on your goals, the non-reference PCB cards like Lightning & Classified are made for extreme overclocking, so if looking to push the voltage & shoot for high clocks they are worth it.
> 
> You've already used the reference card for a bit, if you are starting to sweat when pushing the voltage & still want more the lightning is a good choice. If the reference card is doing everything you want it to & you aren't planning to push it harder a different 780 will be pretty much the same thing & not worth the extra coin.


Yeah guys It seems I will just pass on it and wait for a 2nd hand 780 to be sold less than $400 and SLI my system.


----------



## Orifiel

just a question, when I get my asus directcu2, i can change the bios to EVGA, or any other bios that boosts the clocks? If i do that, I void the warranty? I can re-roll back? Is there any danger?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah guys It seems I will just pass on it and wait for a 2nd hand 780 to be sold less than $400 and SLI my system.


Smart move!








Hope you (and your family) are well my Friend!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> just a question, when I get my asus directcu2, i can change the bios to EVGA, or any other bios that boosts the clocks? If i do that, I void the warranty? I can re-roll back? Is there any danger?


You are getting a card that has a customed PCB, as such you have a particular bios, some others might work or not! And also you wont be able to do the volt mod or LLC disable as the card has a different voltage controller! Its a good card, but if you intend to get the most out of it, get something else!
You can never damage your card by flashing a bios and its always reversible! Yes you void the warranty if you return your card with a modded bios, but AFAIK EVGA overlooks that!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## latprod

Hey guys, I really need some help from some of you geniuses on here.
I was running a Gainward Phantom GLH, working perfectly. I then added a regular phantom, (not GLH,) in SLI.
I've activated SLI in the control panel, but it constantly crashes whenever i run 3d applications, whether it's a game, benchmark or whatever.
No overclock has been added, I'm using the SLI bridge on the two second sli connectors on the cards (rog SLI, came with my maximus VI hero).

I've trired the new .82 drivers, the old .65 drivers, but the same thing happens.
I just don't understand why everything is fine with a single card, but crashes in SLI.
Any ideas as to what could be wrong? Is there a specific way to connect the cards to my PSU, or what the hell is going on? I'm a little desperate as i really don't want to give up SLI for a single card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey guys, I really need some help from some of you geniuses on here.
> I was running a Gainward Phantom GLH, working perfectly. I then added a regular phantom, (not GLH,) in SLI.
> I've activated SLI in the control panel, but it constantly crashes whenever i run 3d applications, whether it's a game, benchmark or whatever.
> No overclock has been added, I'm using the SLI bridge on the two second sli connectors on the cards (rog SLI, came with my maximus VI hero).
> 
> I've trired the new .82 drivers, the old .65 drivers, but the same thing happens.
> I just don't understand why everything is fine with a single card, but crashes in SLI.
> *Any ideas as to what could be wrong?* Is there a specific way to connect the cards to my PSU, or what the hell is going on? I'm a little desperate as i really don't want to give up SLI for a single card


Try another SLI bridge! i had the same problems back at 570 SLI days after all it was a crocked SLI bridge







! Try the cards in another PCIe slots!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It depends on your goals, the non-reference PCB cards like Lightning & Classified are made for extreme overclocking, so if looking to push the voltage & shoot for high clocks they are worth it.
> 
> You've already used the reference card for a bit, if you are starting to sweat when pushing the voltage & still want more the lightning is a good choice. If the reference card is doing everything you want it to & you aren't planning to push it harder a different 780 will be pretty much the same thing & not worth the extra coin.


How does the Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition PCB compare to the Lightning and Classified in terms of voltage posssible to run on air?

I am looking to replace my half-decent reference card with something a bit more quiet and with something that can handle a bit more voltage.

As far as I know the Ghz edition also has a custom PCB and it's guaranteed to have a B1 chip.

Question 2, as the Lightning is just €20 more expensive then the Ghz, how much actual voltage can the Lightning take on it's stock air cooler.
Is it, in terms of VRM temps, safe to run it at like, 1.3-1.35v?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try another SLI bridge! i had the same problems back at 570 SLI days after all it was a crocked SLI bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Try the cards in another PCIe slots!


Hey man, thanks. I don't have another SLI bridge but I tried turning it the other way around and putting it on the first two slots instead, and now it just passed 3dmark, finally!!
So thanks for pointing me in the direction of the SLI bridge, it seems to have helped.
I read somewhere else that Evga Precision X could be a problem as well, so uninstalled that at the same time.
Now I'm afraid t reinstall it









much better 3dmark scores than last time, btw







but does this seem alright, like things are working the way they should?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrasunGQ*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can download the stock bios for the EVGA 780 SC ACX (03G-P4-2784-KR)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Sky ...what happen m8, you deleted your 1st posts here and in 780ti thread ?


*W*e have a technical issue with the OP today. *A*rizonian had sent me a message about the OP info that has gone. some how it got mess up dunno what happen yet, I'm lookin into it now. I have the second post in the OP thread now with vBios rev 1,2,3,4 for download, the rest will be up when I get to fix the code.

Edited: 780 Club OP back to normal


----------



## jleslie246

just installed 331.82 drivers and now BF4 runs like crap. flashing screen, low fps. Anyone else?

Nevermind.. rebooted a 2nd time and let GeForce Experience set up my settings. Fixed it.


----------



## lee63

Hi all, I was just wondering what version of the vBios mod would work with my card ? I have a vanilla Galaxy GTX 780. I can only get 1176 with the voltage slider all the way up.

I don't feel the need to upgrade my GPU as the ti is too expensive and the R9 series are way too hot and loud for me, I guess I just wait until Maxwell and get what I can out of this card.

Thanx in advance

This is my card btw.


----------



## latprod

wow, 97%, really? With just two 780's ? That seems weird. What do they base this on?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i bought 4 months ago a 780OC windforce 3 from gigabyte for 600eur with 231W TDP and it runs everything at least at 50-60avg fps on my single 1440p.
> now i will buy in future a second one (costs 450eur now) as thats 55W less TDP per card, and the difference is not that far from 780TI
> 
> issue is that only game that might interest me is star citizen (cryengine) running currently around 30-40 fps, so i will need a second card to get over [email protected] 1440p ips monitor
> on guru3d there were 2 reviews, 780OC in may and 780TI from november, see fps @1440p in Crysis 3:
> card november may
> 780TI 44
> 780OC 40
> Titan 43 39
> 780 40 36
> there is increase between november and may reviews because of driver but delta is same
> 
> 780OC is 1fps better than stock titan and 4fps vs stock 780
> 780TI is 1fps better than stock titan and 4fps vs stock 780
> as you can see the difference between stock 780OC and 780TI vs stock titan is nearly 1fps, vs stock 780 4fps less.
> ergo 780TI is equal to 780OC windforce 3 while 780OC costs 450eur and has over 55W less TDP
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_windforce_oc_review,21.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,25.html


The way the Hangar module is running, is likely not a measure of how the final game will run, once it's all done up with NV's new PhysX revision & MAntle

Also, using Crysis3 as a comparison is fine & dandy, except that Star Citizen modifies cryengine 3 to such an extreme that it might as well have a different engine name by the time it's complete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> 
> 
> wow, 97%, really? With just two 780's ? That seems weird. What do they base this on?


All other submissions I assume. That's a pretty normal reading for 3dmark on this level of hardware.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee63*
> 
> Hi all, I was just wondering what version of the vBios mod would work with my card ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vanilla Galaxy GTX 780. I can only get 1176 with the voltage slider all the way up.
> 
> I don't feel the need to upgrade my GPU as the ti is too expensive and the R9 series are way too hot and loud for me, I guess I just wait until Maxwell and get what I can out of this card.
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> This is my card btw.


As shown in the SkyN3t post above yours, Download the Ez3Flash tool from the OP, or OccamRazor's signature. Follow the intuitive 1 2 3 directions. Read the README if you are confused.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16032


----------



## theilya

Is there a way to open my stock bios file to check the version # without flashing it back on the card?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Is there a way to open my stock bios file to check the version # without flashing it back on the card?


Open it with Kepler BIOS Tweaker, It will tell you the BIOS version. Alternatively open it with a Hex Editor.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hey man, thanks. I don't have another SLI bridge but I tried turning it the other way around and putting it on the first two slots instead, and now it just passed 3dmark, finally!!
> So thanks for pointing me in the direction of the SLI bridge, it seems to have helped.
> I read somewhere else that Evga Precision X could be a problem as well, so uninstalled that at the same time.
> Now I'm afraid t reinstall it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much better 3dmark scores than last time, btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but does this seem alright, like things are working the way they should?


Shouldn't you be getting like 16000 at least? I get just shy of 9000 with my single card at 1100.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Thought you got tired of pesky newbs like me always asking for your help....







Just kidding,glad it was just that and nothing else....


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Shouldn't you be getting like 16000 at least? I get just shy of 9000 with my single card at 1100.


I have no idea man, this is without any oc,at 902 base. Cant remember the boost clock. Are you suggesting that there might be some kind of bottleneck somewhere?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> I have no idea man, this is without any oc,at 902 base. Cant remember the boost click. Are you suggesting that there might be some kind of bottleneck somewhere?


If they're only at stock then no, I suppose there isn't a problem.


----------



## Babel

What would you guys consider a good overclock on the 780 on air?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> What would you guys consider a good overclock on the 780 on air?


Personally anything over 1150Mhz....


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Personally anything over 1150Mhz....


I guess I should be happy with 1267/7012 then? I can push it more, but I don't see the point atm. Games are running smoothly @ max graphics and 1080p.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> What would you guys consider a good overclock on the 780 on air?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Personally anything over 1150Mhz....


I agree with Reaper too. Also personally with voltage on AB maxed(1.20V) I consider a 1202Mhz clock great, a 1254Mha amazing and finally 1280+ absolutely freaking brilliant.









SIlicon lottery.









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I guess I should be happy with 1267/7012 then? I can push it more, but I don't see the point atm. Games are running smoothly @ max graphics and 1080p.


Well, then you are all set. That's a great OC especially for a voltage locked card. Some cant get that even with unlocked voltrage at 1.21V. Great card. Enjoy it


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I agree with Reaper too. Also personally with voltage on AB maxed(1.20V) I consider a 1202Mhz clock great, a 1254Mha amazing and finally 1280+ absolutely freaking brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIlicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Well, then you are all set. That's a great OC especially for a voltage locked card. Some cant get that even with unlocked voltrage at 1.21V. Great card. Enjoy it



















@ Koniakki: Btw, did you replace the stock fans in your HAF-X case? I'm considering changing them with some more quiet ones.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Thought you got tired of pesky newbs like me always asking for your help....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding,glad it was just that and nothing else....


No no, I had too much code in the OP I think , some how it got messed up, dunno why and how. but I always kept my previous and latest update in .txt saved, I always have a backup ready







.

One thing you learn when you lose precious data, I did lose data in the past not anymore. even all my vBios is stored in a pen drive cloud and my HD.









so we good now people all info is back to the OP. I cleaned a bit so easy to see and more organized now. Now I got my second post to keep more things there if i need to.

I was thinking I make a 780 Owners Asis chart. since you guys like so much to talk about it.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No no, I had too much code in the OP I think , some how it got messed up, dunno why and how. but I always kept my previous and latest update in .txt saved, I always have a backup ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> One thing you learn when you lose precious data, I did lose data in the past not anymore. even all my vBios is stored in a pen drive cloud and my HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we good now people all info is back to the OP. I cleaned a bit so easy to see and more organized now. Now I got my second post to keep more things there if i need to.
> 
> I was thinking I make a 780 Owners Asis chart. since you guys like so much to talk about it.


ASIC chart sound good,would be nice to have an ASIC chart + overclock so people can see what others get with there ASIC score and how much of an overclock they got with it....Need to follow you and start backing up all my files,especially the ones of my lil one....


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> If they're only at stock then no, I suppose there isn't a problem.


ok,good. No point in overclocking until they actually work at all







Anyway, one card is factory oc`ed to 980,the other at 902. How do i go about oc`ing them?


----------



## Jabba1977

Finally, classified at home since last friday!!!... Awesome Cards.

My first benchs...testing the cards @1.25v

*SLI GTX 780 CLASSIFIED - REV. A1 - SAMSUNG MEMORY







- ASIC QUALITY 77% & 85%

Mem: + 550 / Core: +150 (1300Mhz) on [email protected]*


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Koniakki: Btw, did you replace the stock fans in your HAF-X case? I'm considering changing them with some more quiet ones.




1: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM

2: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM

3: Rear exhaust: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM

4: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM

5: Front intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM

6: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 120mm 82 CFM

7: Rear exhaust: Scythe Slipstream SY1225SL12SH 120mm 110 CFM

8: Side intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM

9: Front intake: Coolermaster stock 140mm 61 CFM

And the two corsair stock H100i fans as exhaust.

That about how my setup is.

I'm sure you can say that I love a bit of noise and I'm not quiet systems. lol!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> ASIC chart sound good,would be nice to have an ASIC chart + overclock so people can see what others get with there ASIC score and how much of an overclock they got with it....Need to follow you and start backing up all my files,especially the ones of my lil one....


I'll be doing to it today or tomorrow.

by the way this is the new 780 club banner


----------



## solaufein

Shinyyyy


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> 1: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 2: Top exhaust: Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 3: Rear exhaust: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM
> 
> 4: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 140mm 96 CFM
> 
> 5: Front intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 6: Middle intake: Aerocool Shark blue 120mm 82 CFM
> 
> 7: Rear exhaust: Scythe Slipstream SY1225SL12SH 120mm 110 CFM
> 
> 8: Side intake: Cooler Master Megaflow blue 200mm 110 CFM
> 
> 9: Front intake: Coolermaster stock 140mm 61 CFM
> 
> And the two corsair stock H100i fans as exhaust.
> 
> That about how my setup is.
> 
> I'm sure you can say that I love a bit of noise and I'm not quiet systems. lol!


Wow! That' some sick setup.







I don't have half the fans you have in my case.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Wow! That' some sick setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have half the fans you have in my case.


koniakki rig


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I am unable to apply more than 1.187V to my msi lightning when overclocking with both Precision X and special edition Afterburner 3.0.0. Beta 15 and 3.0.0 Beta 17 on the LN2 bios. Do I need a custom, modified bios before I can increase the core voltage further? I thought the Skyn3t bios was for going past 1.212 V.

I forgot to mention that I think I have the B1 PCB because my bios version is 80.80.21.00.3D


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I am unable to apply more than 1.187V to my msi lightning when overclocking with both Precision X and special edition Afterburner 3.0.0. Beta 15 and 3.0.0 Beta 17 on the LN2 bios. Do I need a custom, modified bios before I can increase the core voltage further? I thought the Skyn3t bios was for going past 1.212 V.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I think I have the B1 PCB because my bios version is 80.80.21.00.3D


If you're using skyn3t's flashtool, did you disable EEprom before flashing the new bios? I had to do that, else my voltage got stuck at 1.087.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> If you're using skyn3t's flashtool, did you disable EEprom before flashing the new bios? I had to do that, else my voltage got stuck at 1.087.


I did not flash Skyn3t's bios. I am using the stock LN2 bios.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I did not flash Skyn3t's bios. I am using the stock LN2 bios.


I know I had to flash my asus gtx 780 dc2 to one of skn3t bios to get full 1.212 voltage. Not sure if its the same with your card. Some cards wlll hit 1.212 with stock bios and some not. depends on cards stock volts. Some are lower I believe and even with max additional in software still comes up short of 1.212volts


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are getting a card that has a customed PCB, as such you have a particular bios, some others might work or not! And also you wont be able to do the volt mod or LLC disable as the card has a different voltage controller! Its a good card, but if you intend to get the most out of it, get something else!
> You can never damage your card by flashing a bios and its always reversible! Yes you void the warranty if you return your card with a modded bios, but AFAIK EVGA overlooks that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the info, according to this video, I can over-voltage with specific Asus mobos (?) 



If thats true, I may get a mobo like this (click here) for my new built.... I love these backplates.

ps: btw that is cheeky, to over-voltage with specific brand mobos


----------



## Revengeofbob

New to the GTX 780 Club, just picked up an EVGA 780 SC ACX and currently have it @ 1241/3055Mhz on air.









While I was playing with the GPU Clock offset in EVGA Precision X I ran across some interesting issues... when I used anything between +50Mhz and +100Mhz on the GPU Clock the clock would freeze at the 2D speeds (~565Mhz) whenever I tried to run any game/benchmark. I had to do a full system reboot to fix it. Happened about 3-4 times before I decided to try at +100Mhz. Is this normal, did I miss some option somewhere?

Also: Intense coil whine on Ice Storm and part of Cloud Gate, but whisper quiet during Firestrike and games (Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3). I saw one person mention that they had the same thing with theirs, but it went away after awhile. I am going to try to loop some 3Dmark and hope it fixes. If it doesn't go away in a week I may have to just RMA it, it is extremely loud and not coming from my PSU. Any tips/suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I did not flash Skyn3t's bios. I am using the stock LN2 bios.


Some brands tops out at 1.187v with stock bios. My stock bios tops out at 1.200v. I used skyn3t's bios to get the extra 0.012v and is now at 1.212v. That's the max voltage my card can give unless i hardmod it. That small voltage increase somehow made my GPU overclock alot better.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Thanks SDhydro & Babel. I am searching for info about if the MSI Lightning is limited to 1.187V on stock LN2 bios but have not been successful so far.


----------



## SDhydro

Maybe a little off subject but anyone play games in 3d? I found that playing batman arkham origins in 3d with max setting and 8xmsaa I get pretty much constant 99 percent gpu usage and graph in afterburner barely has any spikes at all. almost like a flat line at 99%.

I was originally trying to hit 1306 MHz game stable but even at 1.39volts it would crash recently playing 3d games. just got the NVidia 3d vision2 kit recently. Had to lower to 1280mhz gpu but good thing is its stable at 1.344 volts now. Even with .05 volts more 1306 wasn't stable but 1280 is in 3d games at .05v less. Just crazy lol. Plus my 61,6 asic card isn't the best clocker that's already known


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only part of the card thats watercooled by AC Accelero is the core, the VRM´s are still air cooled; the heat produced in the VRM area is exponential with voltage, from 1,212v above on air you start to have temperatures above 85C in the VRM´s;
> Here is another quote from one of my posts:
> 
> "The problem with added voltage is not the core temps but the VRM temps, and that temp increases as the voltage increases so you can increase the core speeds, so you could have perfectly acceptable temps for your core but having your VRM´s with temperatures well above the intended specs;
> Power (Watts) = Voltage(Volts) x Current (Amperes) - adding voltage allows for more amperage as you increase the core speed, all that amperage (except what goes to the GPU) has to be dissipated in the VRM´s (especially by the MOSFETs**) thats why watercooling is needed; when you increase the voltage, you increase the flow of current (amperage) and the heat it produces in the VRM´s area needs to be dissipated(VRM´s, mosfets and power inductors*)
> No air cooler that i know of is specifically cooling the VRM area that´s why you see VRM´s high temps with air coolers even at core 70C or below, while it covers the core area well it doesnt cover the VRM area properly! thats why EK blocks are the best for the titan/780, the cooling area covers VRM´s, mosfets and power inductors!
> 
> *(the inductors can sometimes generate a buzzing noise depending on the amount of current that is passing through&#8230
> ** normaly it´s the mosfets that you see burned (remember the 590?)
> 
> "Nothing in physics or as in the word it self (knowledge of nature) is safe as unpredictability runs in every aspect of it"
> 
> And another about voltages and temperatures!
> "Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!"


Ok

I definitely want to use the GTX 780 @ 1350/7400MHz with games, because at these frequencies becomes a beast. then from what I understand, it is the case of switching to liquid.
otherwise burn all


----------



## MightyUnit

I have a reference ASUS GTX 780(bios 80.10.36.00.02) and I would like to know of Skyn3t's rev 3 bios which you all would recommend I use and why? Thank you


----------



## EarlZ

I am getting a 03B BSOD when rebooting my pc right after SLI is enabled, non sli mode works fine.

nvlddmkm.sys // SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

Was working fine with 331.65


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Thanks SDhydro & Babel. I am searching for info about if the MSI Lightning is limited to 1.187V on stock LN2 bios but have not been successful so far.


Have you asked here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club/0_100


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am getting a 03B BSOD when rebooting my pc right after SLI is enabled, non sli mode works fine.
> 
> nvlddmkm.sys // SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> 
> Was working fine with 331.65


If you have your CPU OC´ed increase Vcore! It might not be as stable as you think!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Maybe a little off subject but anyone play games in 3d? I found that playing batman arkham origins in 3d with max setting and 8xmsaa I get pretty much constant 99 percent gpu usage and graph in afterburner barely has any spikes at all. almost like a flat line at 99%.
> 
> I was originally trying to hit 1306 MHz game stable but even at 1.39volts it would crash recently playing 3d games. just got the NVidia 3d vision2 kit recently. Had to lower to 1280mhz gpu but good thing is its stable at 1.344 volts now. Even with .05 volts more 1306 wasn't stable but 1280 is in 3d games at .05v less. Just crazy lol. Plus my 61,6 asic card isn't the best clocker that's already known


What tool are you using to OC your card?
With 1,39v i can get over 1400mhz on my titans with ASIC of 69%, perhaps you got a heat issue!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyUnit*
> 
> I have a reference ASUS GTX 780(bios 80.10.36.00.02) and I would like to know of Skyn3t's rev 3 bios which you all would recommend I use and why? Thank you


If you have a 780/780Ti and are having issues with stutters, hitting the PT and want to get the full 1,212v or beyond with the voltmod and LLC hack because you want to OC your card, then my Brother Skyn3t´s bios is for you, if not, stay stock!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Ok
> 
> I definitely want to use the GTX 780 @ 1350/7400MHz with games, because at these frequencies becomes a beast. then from what I understand, it is the case of switching to liquid.
> otherwise burn all


Go for it!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you asked here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club/0_100


Yes I did. I have not gotten any definitive answer yet.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Anyone got a good link on how to extend the cable on the 780's that gives the GEFORCE GTX logo it's power?


----------



## Babel

My VRM temps is getting 80c while running Heaven benchmark. Is that ok or should I back down the voltage and clock? The core is only getting 65c.


----------



## latprod

WHen you guys are posting your stable clock speeds, is that with gpu boost disabled on the custom bios?
If not, how are you supposed to overclock with gpu boost? It's ridiculous. Should I just go by the core base speed?
Got two phantoms at 1000 now, and ppl are talking 1250 and up, that just seems impossible to me.
should i keep oc'ing my cards at the same clock speeds?
One of 'em has base of 920, and the other 980 (GLH version)
I've synced them to 1000 each, and I have no idea if I can keep pushing them upwards.
Should i try like 13 up, then 3dmark, then another 13, then 3dmark etc etc?
SHould I keep power limit and voltages at max the whole time, or try to see how much core clock i can get without touching them?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> My VRM temps is getting 80c while running Heaven benchmark. Is that ok or should I back down the voltage and clock? The core is only getting 65c.


If you measured the temperature on the back of the card add at least 10-20C more to those values IMO its high enough already! careful! heat kills!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> WHen you guys are posting your stable clock speeds, is that with gpu boost disabled on the custom bios?
> If not, how are you supposed to overclock with gpu boost? It's ridiculous. Should I just go by the core base speed?
> Got two phantoms at 1000 now, and ppl are talking 1250 and up, that just seems impossible to me.
> should i keep oc'ing my cards at the same clock speeds?
> One of 'em has base of 920, and the other 980 (GLH version)
> I've synced them to 1000 each, and I have no idea if I can keep pushing them upwards.
> Should i try like 13 up, then 3dmark, then another 13, then 3dmark etc etc?
> SHould I keep power limit and voltages at max the whole time, or try to see how much core clock i can get without touching them?


the boost works with your base clocks, increasing the base clocks increase also your boost, put the Power slider and the voltage slider all the way to the right, set priority to temp limit = 80C, increase +100 on the core and leave memory at +0! start a game or benchmark and bench or game for an extensive period, if it doesnt crash, increase +20 on the core and game or bench again! if it crashes back down +10 until stops crashing! Not all games and benches react the same way to OC, you may have higher stable clocks in a game or bench and lower on another!


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you measured the temperature on the back of the card add at least 10-20C more to those values IMO its high enough already! careful! heat kills!
> the boost works with your base clocks, increasing the base clocks increase also your boost, put the Power slider and the voltage slider all the way to the right, set priority to temp limit = 80C, increase +100 on the core and leave memory at +0! start a game or benchmark and bench or game for an extensive period, if it doesnt crash, increase +20 on the core and game or bench again! if it crashes back down +10 until stops crashing! Not all games and benches react the same way to OC, you may have higher stable clocks in a game or bench and lower on another!


Alright dude, thanks. I'll try that. For now they're synchronized, so there's already +80 on the core on the card that was factory oc'ed lower than the GHL. I'll add a 100 to that and a 100 on the other one as well, and we'll see. So keep power limit at +106 and voltage at 37 on both cards?

Here we go!


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you measured the temperature on the back of the card add at least 10-20C more to those values IMO its high enough already! careful! heat kills!


I used GPU-Z to see the VRM temps. I don't know how accurate that is, but it showed 80c after a few loops of Heaven.


----------



## RushTheBus

Hey guys, I have a few questions. So I ran I to an issue last night when I SLIed two stock PNY 780s (the LED would not illuminate). I returned it to microcenter, unfortunately they did not have any vanilla 780s jn stock. The cheapest one was an EVGA superclocked. My understanding is that the SC will down clock to meet the stock numbers.

That said, is there a way to have both throttle to the stock superclcock speeds?

Thanks,

RTB


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What tool are you using to OC your card?
> With 1,39v i can get over 1400mhz on my titans with ASIC of 69%, perhaps you got a heat issue!


@ SDhydro 1.344v on air!? Never went above 1.212v on air myself (Didn't have the balls). How are the temps with the DCU cooler. With 1.3v I sit game stable a @ 1336MHz/7114MHz with an ASIC of 76.7%. In benchmarks though that's a different story I can reach 1388MHz/7114MHz with 1.3v.

Haven't went above 1.3v (Even though the card is under water) max temps in while gaming at the above clocks is 32c (Fans and pump running at 40% and 50% respectively).

@OccamRazer What clocks do you game at, I assume the 1400MHz is just for benches and what are your temps at 1.39v?

I should get an infrared thermometer to see what my VRM temperatures are.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well guys, time has come.

I'm done laying with my reference card and I really want a different card to play with for a while again









I bought a R9 290 and unlocked it but boy are those things hot and they consume such a ridiculous amount of power.. Plus, it wouldn't overclock for balls when unlocked only doing like, 1170Mhz @ 1.36v, yes, 1.36v.

So, I guess i'll have to stay with nVidia this time but I want a card that's capable of eating some voltage even on air.

I can't go full water as I don't have the room in my case for more rads and the single slim 360 I have now isn't going to cut it for a 350w GPU as well.
I do plan to use a Accelero Hybrid however VRM temps are still a issue then or at least, people tell me that lol.

So, which GTX780/780Ti can handle a bit of volts on air...

I wanted a Lightning but people in the Lightning Club said you can't unlock voltage on a Lightning with a softmod and that you HAVE to use RBBY's tool which I REALLY don't want to do.
I just want 1.30v in MSI AB...


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> @ SDhydro 1.344v on air!? Never went above 1.212v on air myself (Didn't have the balls). How are the temps with the DCU cooler. With 1.3v I sit game stable a @ 1336MHz/7114MHz with an ASIC of 76.7%. In benchmarks though that's a different story I can reach 1388MHz/7114MHz with 1.3v.
> 
> Haven't went above 1.3v (Even though the card is under water) max temps in while gaming at the above clocks is 32c (Fans and pump running at 40% and 50% respectively).
> 
> @OccamRazer What clocks do you game at, I assume the 1400MHz is just for benches and what are your temps at 1.39v?
> 
> I should get an infrared thermometer to see what my VRM temperatures are.


No its under water with Ek full coverage water block. Max gpu temp while gaming is 43c and vrms 53c. My card sucks and was atleast hoping to get 1300mhz game stable. Ive had 1.4 volts through my card already for benches but its also non reference asus dc2 with better pcb and vrms. The DCU cooler sucks and is only good for quietness not for pushing clocks and that's even with 1.212 volts. Never pushed more then that with the stock cooler.

Highest Ive completed 3dmark11 run was either 1357/1371 even with 1.4v. My computer will just restart during benchmark at those clocks some times so not sure if psu is the issue.

Also Im using a variable resistor to control gpu volts and afterburner to push clocks


----------



## axiumone

Is skyn3t's bios UEFI GOP? I have my cards flashed with the v3 bios and when I try to use ultra fast boot for win 8.1 it gives me a yellow screen.


----------



## latprod

Hi guys, got my base clock 1022, boost clock is 1075, but during maxed out ACR black flag gameplay my clock was 1201 according to precision x.

Why is Evga reporting clocks at 1201? Is that the actual clock speed or is PX lying ?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Hi guys, got my base clock 1022, boost clock is 1075, but during maxed out ACR black flag gameplay my clock was 1201 according to precision x.
> 
> Why is Evga reporting clocks at 1201? Is that the actual clock speed or is PX lying ?


If you're on the stock BIOS (Sound like you are) then that is the max boost, You're card is indeed running at 1202MHz on the core.


----------



## Imprezzion

Sky, can you please help me and a lot of others mate?

There's quite a lot of cards going around with epic cooling such as the Gigabyte WF3 Ghz, WF3 Rev 2. Palit Super Jetstream and so forth which don't use the NBCP420*6* but the NCP420*8* controller.

Is there any way, ANY way possible mate, that you can research voltage control on MSI AB for that controller? If you can, you'd make a LOT of GIgabte and Palit owners really happy.

Funny thing is, Techpowerup keeps calling that controller the NCP420*6* but it clearly isn't since I tried it once with a WF3 GTX770 which had the NCP420*8* and there was no way in hell voltage would unlock









However, as i'm looking for a card to push hard on air I went through some reviews and found out that the Palit Super Jetstream which is proper cheap here, only €30 more then the cheapest model GTX780, has a 8+2 phase VRM with DrMOS stuff and that it can handle a huge amount of voltage without getting hot. Only downside is that it uses the NCP420*8* controller!

If you need testers i'd be willing to buy one for it.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> No its under water with Ek full coverage water block. Max gpu temp while gaming is 43c and vrms 53c. My card sucks and was atleast hoping to get 1300mhz game stable. Ive had 1.4 volts through my card already for benches but its also non reference asus dc2 with better pcb and vrms. The DCU cooler sucks and is only good for quietness not for pushing clocks and that's even with 1.212 volts. Never pushed more then that with the stock cooler.
> 
> Highest Ive completed 3dmark11 run was either 1357/1371 even with 1.4v. My computer will just restart during benchmark at those clocks some times so not sure if psu is the issue.
> 
> Also Im using a variable resistor to control gpu volts and afterburner to push clocks


Ohh, Didn't know your card was under water. That's the silicone lottery for you though. 1200W is definitely enough for your rig although I may be wrong as your rig didn't include your water setup and your PSU may be different than what your rig says.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sky, can you please help me and a lot of others mate?
> 
> There's quite a lot of cards going around with epic cooling such as the Gigabyte WF3 Ghz, WF3 Rev 2. Palit Super Jetstream and so forth which don't use the NBCP420*6* but the NCP420*8* controller.
> 
> Is there any way, ANY way possible mate, that you can research voltage control on MSI AB for that controller? If you can, you'd make a LOT of GIgabte and Palit owners really happy.
> 
> Funny thing is, Techpowerup keeps calling that controller the NCP420*6* but it clearly isn't since I tried it once with a WF3 GTX770 which had the NCP420*8* and there was no way in hell voltage would unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as i'm looking for a card to push hard on air I went through some reviews and found out that the Palit Super Jetstream which is proper cheap here, only €30 more then the cheapest model GTX780, has a 8+2 phase VRM with DrMOS stuff and that it can handle a huge amount of voltage without getting hot. Only downside is that it uses the NCP420*8* controller!
> 
> If you need testers i'd be willing to buy one for it.


Your best bet would be Unwinder, without him we wouldn't be able to control the NCP4206. However all his time is being put into making Afterburner 64bit and as he said all other aspects are being put on hold. All LLC mods and voltage control work using Afterburner and they will not work at all without it. All people with cards using the NCP4208 will have to wait for Unwinder to include support for the NCP4208 with Afterbunrer


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sky, can you please help me and a lot of others mate?
> 
> There's quite a lot of cards going around with epic cooling such as the Gigabyte WF3 Ghz, WF3 Rev 2. Palit Super Jetstream and so forth which don't use the NBCP420*6* but the NCP420*8* controller.
> 
> Is there any way, ANY way possible mate, that you can research voltage control on MSI AB for that controller? If you can, you'd make a LOT of GIgabte and Palit owners really happy.
> 
> Funny thing is, Techpowerup keeps calling that controller the NCP420*6* but it clearly isn't since I tried it once with a WF3 GTX770 which had the NCP420*8* and there was no way in hell voltage would unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as i'm looking for a card to push hard on air I went through some reviews and found out that the Palit Super Jetstream which is proper cheap here, only €30 more then the cheapest model GTX780, has a 8+2 phase VRM with DrMOS stuff and that it can handle a huge amount of voltage without getting hot. Only downside is that it uses the NCP420*8* controller!
> 
> 
> If you need testers i'd be willing to buy one for it.


As some one else said, that's a task for Unwinder(msi-ab creator) & Zawarudo.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I used GPU-Z to see the VRM temps. I don't know how accurate that is, but it showed 80c after a few loops of Heaven.


Yeah, i forgot your card has temperature sensor polling so it can be read in GPUz and in AB i believe, you can check in settings so you can see it in the OSD!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushTheBus*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a few questions. So I ran I to an issue last night when I SLIed two stock PNY 780s (the LED would not illuminate). I returned it to microcenter, unfortunately they did not have any vanilla 780s jn stock. The cheapest one was an EVGA superclocked. My understanding is that the SC will down clock to meet the stock numbers.
> 
> That said, is there a way to have both throttle to the stock superclcock speeds?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RTB


Flash the SC bios to the other card OR Flash both with my Brother Skyn3t´s bios in the first page, if its a new card check if your bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx, if it is its the new revB1 PCB and you have to flash to Skyn3t´s 780 REV4 bios! Also you can use the EZ3flash tool (in my SIG) to easily flash your cards!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> @ SDhydro 1.344v on air!? Never went above 1.212v on air myself (Didn't have the balls). How are the temps with the DCU cooler. With 1.3v I sit game stable a @ 1336MHz/7114MHz with an ASIC of 76.7%. In benchmarks though that's a different story I can reach 1388MHz/7114MHz with 1.3v.
> 
> Haven't went above 1.3v (Even though the card is under water) max temps in while gaming at the above clocks is 32c (Fans and pump running at 40% and 50% respectively).
> 
> @OccamRazer What clocks do you game at, I assume the 1400MHz is just for benches and what are your temps at 1.39v?
> 
> I should get an infrared thermometer to see what my VRM temperatures are.


As i have SLI i dont need high frequencies to play any game out there even at 3240 x 1920 but when a game is demanding i go up to [email protected],32v but normally i game at stock! [email protected] 1,40v are around 55/65C, never seen it above 65C but i have a customed waterloop designed by me!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well guys, time has come.
> 
> I'm done laying with my reference card and I really want a different card to play with for a while again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a R9 290 and unlocked it but boy are those things hot and they consume such a ridiculous amount of power.. Plus, it wouldn't overclock for balls when unlocked only doing like, 1170Mhz @ 1.36v, yes, 1.36v.
> 
> So, I guess i'll have to stay with nVidia this time but I want a card that's capable of eating some voltage even on air.
> 
> I can't go full water as I don't have the room in my case for more rads and the single slim 360 I have now isn't going to cut it for a 350w GPU as well.
> I do plan to use a Accelero Hybrid however VRM temps are still a issue then or at least, people tell me that lol.
> 
> So, which GTX780/780Ti can handle a bit of volts on air...
> 
> I wanted a Lightning but people in the Lightning Club said you can't unlock voltage on a Lightning with a softmod and that you HAVE to use RBBY's tool which I REALLY don't want to do.
> I just want 1.30v in MSI AB...


Go for 780 SLI reference cards, they are dirty cheap and youll get a blast in every game! [email protected],30v @+1250mhz SLI OWNS every game out there until maxwell comes in *December 2014/ first half of 2015* Really 2015...









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sky, can you please help me and a lot of others mate?
> 
> There's quite a lot of cards going around with epic cooling such as the Gigabyte WF3 Ghz, WF3 Rev 2. Palit Super Jetstream and so forth which don't use the NBCP420*6* but the NCP420*8* controller.
> 
> Is there any way, ANY way possible mate, that you can research voltage control on MSI AB for that controller? If you can, you'd make a LOT of GIgabte and Palit owners really happy.
> 
> Funny thing is, Techpowerup keeps calling that controller the NCP420*6* but it clearly isn't since I tried it once with a WF3 GTX770 which had the NCP420*8* and there was no way in hell voltage would unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as i'm looking for a card to push hard on air I went through some reviews and found out that the Palit Super Jetstream which is proper cheap here, only €30 more then the cheapest model GTX780, has a 8+2 phase VRM with DrMOS stuff and that it can handle a huge amount of voltage without getting hot. Only downside is that it uses the NCP420*8* controller!
> 
> If you need testers i'd be willing to buy one for it.


The only difference between NCP4206 and NCP4208 is the number of phases it controls! Afterburner acts as an interface to control the NCP4206/08 but... there is only NCP4206 control in AB IF/UNTIL Unwinder decides to add it to AB!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah, i forgot your card has temperature sensor polling so it can be read in GPUz and in AB i believe, you can check in settings so you can see it in the OSD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash the SC bios to the other card OR Flash both with my Brother Skyn3t´s bios in the first page, if its a new card check if your bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx, if it is its the new revB1 PCB and you have to flash to Skyn3t´s 780 REV4 bios! Also you can use the EZ3flash tool (in my SIG) to easily flash your cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i have SLI i dont need high frequencies to play any game out there even at 3240 x 1920 but when a game is demanding i go up to [email protected],32v but normally i game at stock! [email protected] 1,40v are around 55/65C, never seen it above 65C but i have a customed waterloop designed by me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for 780 SLI reference cards, they are dirty cheap and youll get a blast in every game! [email protected],30v @+1250mhz SLI OWNS every game out there until maxwell comes in *December 2014/ first half of 2015* Really 2015...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Even one card at that speed owns every game out there


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i have SLI i dont need high frequencies to play any game out there even at 3240 x 1920 but when a game is demanding i go up to [email protected],32v but normally i game at stock! [email protected] 1,40v are around 55/65C, never seen it above 65C but i have a customed waterloop designed by me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Custom designed waterloop, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Lipid

Hi guys! I own MSI GTX 780 Gaming, and it came with BIOS ver. 80.10.37.00.15.
What is the latest compatible BIOS I can flash it with? According to techpowerup.com/vgabios the latest BIOS for MSI 780 Gaming is 80.80.21.00.1C, so can I just download and flash it?
Thanks!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Even one card at that speed owns every game out there


BF4 @ 1080P Ultra on a 144hz monitor would like a word.









I dip down to 80 sometimes.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipid*
> 
> Hi guys! I own MSI GTX 780 Gaming, and it came with BIOS ver. 80.10.37.00.15.
> What is the latest compatible BIOS I can flash it with? According to techpowerup.com/vgabios the latest BIOS for MSI 780 Gaming is 80.80.21.00.1C, so can I just download and flash it?
> Thanks!


No, the 80.80.xx.xx.xx is only for PCB REVB1 cards!
you can only flash bios:
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx being 3A the newest, head to the first page and download an appropriate bios for your card section REV3!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Custom designed waterloop, I'm intrigued.






Its 2 old aluminium reserator2 with 4 litres of water each acting as reservoirs with 1200ltr/h pumps plus 2 more 360 rads that i added to the loop but have no pics!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2 old aluminium reserator2 with 4 litres of water each acting as reservoirs with 1200ltr/h pumps plus 2 more 360 rads that i added to the loop but have no pics!


A reserator per gpu...Nice







. Are the two additional 360 rads just for the CPU or are they added to your GPU loop.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah, i forgot your card has temperature sensor polling so it can be read in GPUz and in AB i believe, you can check in settings so you can see it in the OSD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Okay.







Should I be OK as long as it stays at 80c?


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> If you're on the stock BIOS (Sound like you are) then that is the max boost, You're card is indeed running at 1202MHz on the core.


Yep, can't use Sky's bios unfortunately, so stock is what it's gotta be.
Alright, so a stable 1200 is alright, isn't it? Not extraordinary, but decent?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> A reserator per gpu...Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are the two additional 360 rads just for the CPU or are they added to your GPU loop.


For the GPU´s only as i have a H110 for the CPU!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be OK as long as it stays at 80c?


The less temperature the better!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Yep, can't use Sky's bios unfortunately, so stock is what it's gotta be.
> Alright, so a stable 1200 is alright, isn't it? Not extraordinary, but decent?


Decent? you play everything out there until Maxwell and beyond IMO!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only difference between NCP4206 and NCP4208 is the number of phases it controls! Afterburner acts as an interface to control the NCP4206/08 but... there is only NCP4206 control in AB IF/UNTIL Unwinder decides to add it to AB!


Ok, is there any 780 with NCP4206 out there which does have better VRM's?
I know the MSI Gaming uses DrMOS VRM's but on ref. PCB.

I think i'm going to buy a MSI Gaming card again and sticking a Accelero Hybrid on it but keeping the original VRM plate and a 120mm highspeed fan cooling it.

That might just be able to run 1.30v 24/7.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok, is there any 780 with NCP4206 out there which does have better VRM's?
> I know the MSI Gaming uses DrMOS VRM's but on ref. PCB.
> 
> I think i'm going to buy a MSI Gaming card again and sticking a Accelero Hybrid on it but keeping the original VRM plate and a 120mm highspeed fan cooling it.
> 
> That might just be able to run 1.30v 24/7.


DrMOs are the mosfets and they are pretty much the same in all cards as they handle 60A, more than enough for these cards phases, all the cards with more phases have ichill buck controller, so no luck in that department!

The AC Hybrid is good for the core but the VRM´s are left out for air cooling, only water can keep the excess heat at bay from the VRM´s!
Sorry to be the party pooper...


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The less temperature the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent? you play everything out there until Maxwell and beyond IMO!


haha alright dude, that sounds good! Thanks a lot for all your Help!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> haha alright dude, that sounds good! Thanks a lot for all your Help!


Thats what im here for! To help!


----------



## Imprezzion

Point is, i'd love to go SLI, but my PSU just aint gunna cut it and i'm no fan of multi-GPU solutions as even BF4 isn't all that great with SLI at all.

A 780 Ti is overpriced big time, a 290X is pretty much exactly what I want, but it needs a good cooler and it's a much bigger guess whether it'll OC good then a 780..

So, I think i'll have to buy a R9 290X and a Hybrid. A r9 290's VRM's are very easy to cool. I pushed a 290 on reference cooler well over 1.3v (1.412v setpoint in ASUS GPU-Tweak) and they didn't go over 65c on 100%. Accelero's cooling is better so..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Point is, i'd love to go SLI, but my PSU just aint gunna cut it and i'm no fan of multi-GPU solutions as even BF4 isn't all that great with SLI at all.
> 
> A 780 Ti is overpriced big time, a 290X is pretty much exactly what I want, but it needs a good cooler and it's a much bigger guess whether it'll OC good then a 780..
> 
> So, I think i'll have to buy a R9 290X and a Hybrid. A r9 290's VRM's are very easy to cool. I pushed a 290 on reference cooler well over 1.3v (1.412v setpoint in ASUS GPU-Tweak) and they didn't go over 65c on 100%. Accelero's cooling is better so..


IMHO you are making a mistake but you got to do what you think its best for you!
Good luck!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> koniakki rig


Just to show you how much I respect and appreciate you, look below my name on the left of this post.... lol!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMHO you are making a mistake but you got to do what you think its best for you!
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Well, enlighten me







WHy am I making a mistake?

I just want as mucha s possible power now that my PSU can pull as I don't plan to get rid of it. It's the oly gold PSU with 700w that is short enough to fit with a 140mm fan / 120mm rad still in the bottom of the case.
Any more powerful PSU for SLI is too long or costs a astronomical amount of cash...

I play BF4 on 1080p Ultra w/ no AA @ 150% Resolution Scale and my single GTX780 @ 1228Mhz core and 3400Mhz VRAM pulls it quite decently but still it drops to 30-35 FPS from time to time especially in scenes with a lot of smoke effects like exploding vehicles right in front of me, falling houses and so forth..

I'd love to play 150% res scale a little more fluent with less dramatic drops but it seems right now there are no cards that aren't dual-gpu capable of running this.
It's basically running 2880x1620 Ultra no AA now and it just can't handle it.. It can't..

And a SLI set of 2 2GB cards is not an option either as it uses ~2300-2400MB VRAM @ these settings so I need 3GB or more cards..

The only viable option I can think of, with the huge price premium of the 780 Ti which costs well over €600 here is the R9 290X with a harsh OC.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, enlighten me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHy am I making a mistake?
> 
> I just want as mucha s possible power now that my PSU can pull as I don't plan to get rid of it. It's the oly gold PSU with 700w that is short enough to fit with a 140mm fan / 120mm rad still in the bottom of the case.
> Any more powerful PSU for SLI is too long or costs a astronomical amount of cash...
> 
> I play BF4 on 1080p Ultra w/ no AA @ 150% Resolution Scale and my single GTX780 @ 1228Mhz core and 3400Mhz VRAM pulls it quite decently but still it drops to 30-35 FPS from time to time especially in scenes with a lot of smoke effects like exploding vehicles right in front of me, falling houses and so forth..
> 
> I'd love to play 150% res scale a little more fluent with less dramatic drops but it seems right now there are no cards that aren't dual-gpu capable of running this.
> It's basically running 2880x1620 Ultra no AA now and it just can't handle it.. It can't..
> 
> And a SLI set of 2 2GB cards is not an option either as it uses ~2300-2400MB VRAM @ these settings so I need 3GB or more cards..
> 
> The only viable option I can think of, with the huge price premium of the 780 Ti which costs well over €600 here is the R9 290X with a harsh OC.


IF you can OC the 290x to the level of the 780 you have, still i dont think your PSU will handle the 290x power [email protected]+1,40v...


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I bought a R9 290 Powercolor card that I unlocked to R9 290X but it OC's VERY badly at 290x BIOS.

I hit 1170Mhz @ 1.42v (1.348v load) and my PSU had no issues running it at all. Card was staying at a load wattage of about 380-400w so my PSU has no issues with that at all.
2 780's in SLI with 1.212v + LLC hack run at ~600w load so..


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sky, can you please help me and a lot of others mate?
> 
> There's quite a lot of cards going around with epic cooling such as the Gigabyte WF3 Ghz, WF3 Rev 2. Palit Super Jetstream and so forth which don't use the NBCP420*6* but the NCP420*8* controller.
> 
> Is there any way, ANY way possible mate, that you can research voltage control on MSI AB for that controller? If you can, you'd make a LOT of GIgabte and Palit owners really happy.
> 
> Funny thing is, Techpowerup keeps calling that controller the NCP420*6* but it clearly isn't since I tried it once with a WF3 GTX770 which had the NCP420*8* and there was no way in hell voltage would unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as i'm looking for a card to push hard on air I went through some reviews and found out that the Palit Super Jetstream which is proper cheap here, only €30 more then the cheapest model GTX780, has a 8+2 phase VRM with DrMOS stuff and that it can handle a huge amount of voltage without getting hot. Only downside is that it uses the NCP420*8* controller!
> 
> If you need testers i'd be willing to buy one for it.


I have rev. 2 PCB and FCP4208 powr controler. I can soft unlock the voltage to 1.3 by allowing AB to use directly the controller but it "see" it as 4206 and the Vdroop is terrible. Droping from 1.300 to 1.194!!! at high loads. No LLC works either, propably something to do with custom rev.2 PCB or so. Haven't asked in appropriate thread, i'm new around i'll be a little patient.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sky, can you please help me and a lot of others mate?
> 
> There's quite a lot of cards going around with epic cooling such as the Gigabyte WF3 Ghz, WF3 Rev 2. Palit Super Jetstream and so forth which don't use the NBCP420*6* but the NCP420*8* controller.
> 
> Is there any way, ANY way possible mate, that you can research voltage control on MSI AB for that controller? If you can, you'd make a LOT of GIgabte and Palit owners really happy.
> 
> Funny thing is, Techpowerup keeps calling that controller the NCP420*6* but it clearly isn't since I tried it once with a WF3 GTX770 which had the NCP420*8* and there was no way in hell voltage would unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as i'm looking for a card to push hard on air I went through some reviews and found out that the Palit Super Jetstream which is proper cheap here, only €30 more then the cheapest model GTX780, has a 8+2 phase VRM with DrMOS stuff and that it can handle a huge amount of voltage without getting hot. Only downside is that it uses the NCP420*8* controller!
> 
> If you need testers i'd be willing to buy one for it.


OccamRazor answered it for us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just to show you how much I respect and appreciate you, look below my name on the left of this post.... lol!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> I have rev. 2 PCB and FCP4208 powr controler. I can soft unlock the voltage to 1.3 by allowing AB to use directly the controller but it "see" it as 4206 and the Vdroop is terrible. Droping from 1.300 to 1.194!!! at high loads. No LLC works either, propably something to do with custom rev.2 PCB or so. Haven't asked in appropriate thread, i'm new around i'll be a little patient.


same thing happen to the 780 Ti Owners, they can softvolt the AB but the vdroop is terrible like yours. let's wait till december.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> I have rev. 2 PCB and FCP4208 powr controler. I can soft unlock the voltage to 1.3 by allowing AB to use directly the controller but it "see" it as 4206 and the Vdroop is terrible. Droping from 1.300 to 1.194!!! at high loads. No LLC works either, propably something to do with custom rev.2 PCB or so. Haven't asked in appropriate thread, i'm new around i'll be a little patient.


I got the same thing, except LLC works for me. But I don't use it because it shoots my temperature through the roof and is not necessary for my OC.

I think it's a thing with the AB version not supporting the new B1 cards properly.


----------



## Imprezzion

So, your saying you got the NCP4208 to work with voltages past 1.2 after vdroop?

Can you run the full 1.30v on a NCP4208?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> I have rev. 2 PCB and FCP4208 powr controler. I can soft unlock the voltage to 1.3 by allowing AB to use directly the controller but it "see" it as 4206 and the Vdroop is terrible. Droping from 1.300 to 1.194!!! at high loads. No LLC works either, propably something to do with custom rev.2 PCB or so. Haven't asked in appropriate thread, i'm new around i'll be a little patient.


As i said in earlier posts, the 780Ti is not yet added to AfterBurner database, so you cant have proper voltage control yet!
AB should be updated mid December due to Unwinder being working on x64 support to RTSS and still lets hope Unwinder graces us with an updated support for 780Ti!
When it happens we are going to be all over the mod to updated it to all you guys!


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I bought a R9 290 Powercolor card that I unlocked to R9 290X but it OC's VERY badly at 290x BIOS.
> 
> I hit 1170Mhz @ 1.42v (1.348v load) and my PSU had no issues running it at all. Card was staying at a load wattage of about 380-400w so my PSU has no issues with that at all.
> 2 780's in SLI with 1.212v + LLC hack run at ~600w load so..


600w load was just the cards or the full system


----------



## mahiv87

I just picked up a GTX 780 locally for under $400







Im pretty blown away with the performance increase coming from a GTX 760.I have done much OC'ing because im not %100 sure if my psu can handle it.


----------



## Imprezzion

OK, then i'll probably stick with my current 780 for a while or swap it for another 780 / 290 to take another shot at the Silicon lottery.

If he adds it, which i pray to god for, that means all 4208 cards will work which means voltage controll for every non reference 780 from the WF3 to the Zotac AMP! and from the Palit Super Jetstream to the Phantom GLH (except Lightning and DC2)

@ Leethal, just the cards, full system draw from the wall was about 810w aka ~50w over my PSUs rated wattage after efficiency. Both ran at 1.212v, LLC=0 so 1.231v load, 1228Mhz core, 3250Mhz VRAM.
CPU @ 4.8Ghz 1.448v.

It stayed running actually quite long but at a continuous overload on the PSU it eventually shut down after about 15 minutes.


----------



## skyn3t

Now Live.
*Official GTX 780 Club Asic Score & Overclock Relation Chart
Owner's Form*
*Asic Form created and managed by wholeeo.*

*Asic chart response*

Thank you wholeeo. +1


----------



## Chomuco

vrm temp al final , 40g stock



http://gyazo.com/93b1f683670a262bab6c699e5b3d59e6.png


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i said in earlier posts, the 780Ti is not yet added to AfterBurner database, so you cant have proper voltage control yet!
> AB should be updated mid December due to Unwinder being working on x64 support to RTSS and still lets hope Unwinder graces us with an updated support for 780Ti!
> When it happens we are going to be all over the mod to updated it to all you guys!


Does this only affect if you go over 1.2 or 1.21V?


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now Live.
> *Official GTX 780 Club Asic Score & Overclock Relation Chart
> Owner's Form*
> *Asic Form created and managed by wholeeo.*
> 
> *Asic chart response*
> 
> Thank you wholeeo. +1


Maybe add at list the voltage where all the clocks, we report, happened? its the interpretation of ASIC after all.


----------



## Chomuco

ASIC ? YES 80/5%


----------



## lilchronic

1502 / 1852 @1.45v asic 67%


----------



## szeged

its a shame your card isnt doing like another 100+ on the mem


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its a shame your card isnt doing like another 100+ on the mem


i can get +75 more just needs to be cold out to make it through a valley run


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i can get +75 more just needs to be cold to make it through a valley run


try for it tonight, its actually finally getting cold in town







got all my windows open atm, going to be doing some runs tonight.


----------



## Durvelle27

Anybody here using a GTX 780 & FX 8350 or FX 8320


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here using a GTX 780 & FX 8350 or FX 8320


i got one of my titans in a 8350 rig atm, why whats up?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got one of my titans in a 8350 rig atm, why whats up?


Have you ran any benchmarks stock & OC'd. Trying to get a estimate of performance as i'm looking at a GTX 780


----------



## szeged

No i havent run any benches in that rig, its just holding my titan atm since i cant find the box for it lol, that rig hasnt been powered on in about a month lol, i can try to run some for you but the 8350 is on stock air cooling atm since the loop i had for it is in a bunch of different boxes atm


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> Maybe add at list the voltage where all the clocks, we report, happened? its the interpretation of ASIC after all.


Good call, I overlooked that. Thanks.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> No i havent run any benches in that rig, its just holding my titan atm since i cant find the box for it lol, that rig hasnt been powered on in about a month lol, i can try to run some for you but the 8350 is on stock air cooling atm since the loop i had for it is in a bunch of different boxes atm


Could you do 4.2-4.4GHz


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Could you do 4.2-4.4GHz


ill give it a shot, its pretty cold here tonight so the 8350 cooler should be able to handle it for a few runs lol.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill give it a shot, its pretty cold here tonight so the 8350 cooler should be able to handle it for a few runs lol.


Ok and thx


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am getting a 03B BSOD when rebooting my pc right after SLI is enabled, non sli mode works fine.
> 
> nvlddmkm.sys // SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> 
> Was working fine with 331.65
> 
> 
> 
> If you have your CPU OC´ed increase Vcore! It might not be as stable as you think!
Click to expand...

figured out it was caused by DDU messing something up eith windows got it foxed. I am using 331.82 but it seems that this driver is making my gpu oc unstable I am now getting artifacts in heaven and valley, never did get this with the older drivers.. is this possible?


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> figured out it was caused by DDU messing something up eith windows got it foxed. I am using 331.82 but it seems that this driver is making my gpu oc unstable I am now getting artifacts in heaven and valley, never did get this with the older drivers.. is this possible?


Try going back to previous drivers and see. Im not sure myself. .82s work well for me so fat in bf4


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> figured out it was caused by DDU messing something up eith windows got it foxed. I am using 331.82 but it seems that this driver is making my gpu oc unstable I am now getting artifacts in heaven and valley, never did get this with the older drivers.. is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Try going back to previous drivers and see. Im not sure myself. .82s work well for me so fat in bf4
Click to expand...

Tried a random older driver 327.23 and im getting the same artifacts.. I guess my gpu has degraded or something


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Does this only affect if you go over 1.2 or 1.21V?


If you do the volt mod you might see an unpredictable behavior when increasing voltages! Better to wait!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> figured out it was caused by DDU messing something up eith windows got it foxed. I am using 331.82 but it seems that this driver is making my gpu oc unstable I am now getting artifacts in heaven and valley, never did get this with the older drivers.. is this possible?


Yes its possible, try to reinstal the earlier drivers with clean install! If you dont see the same instability, you got your answer!








OR your windows instalation just got borked by DDU! Can you try your card in another computer?


----------



## EarlZ

No other computer to try it with unfortunately


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No other computer to try it with unfortunately


So, then perhaps a windows reinstalation is in order, no? At least you know its the software or not!
Before that uninstall afterburner and precisonx and/or any graphics control software you have installed and delete their folders too and reboot! then install AB only and see if you can reproduce the same problems again! it might worth a shot!









EDIT: Put the card in another PCIe slot! one could be borked in hardware (Physicaly burned, PSU fault, (far fetched but still valid)) of software (drivers)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No other computer to try it with unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> So, then perhaps a windows reinstalation is in order, no? At least you know its the software or not!
> Before that uninstall afterburner and precisonx and/or any graphics control software you have installed and delete their folders too and reboot! then install AB only and see if you can reproduce the same problems again! it might worth a shot!
Click to expand...

No time for as OS reinstall yet, though i cannot imagine how DDDU can bork up the rendering. I am using EVGA precX as
mSI ab cannot control the voltages on my card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No time for as OS reinstall yet, though i cannot imagine *how DDDU can bork up the rendering*. I am using EVGA precX as
> mSI ab cannot control the voltages on my card


Of course it can! Display driver uninstaller! the name says it all! probably erased some DX windows files too!









Did you read my EDIT?:

"Put the card in another PCIe slot! one could be borked in hardware (Physicaly burned, PSU fault, (far fetched but still valid)) of software (drivers)"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> No time for as OS reinstall yet, though i cannot imagine how DDDU can bork up the rendering. I am using *EVGA precX* as
> mSI ab cannot control the voltages on my card


I hinted of uninstalling graphics software control programs because sometimes profiles get stuck with voltages and/or clocks, the might not show but are being applied! if you set 1300mhz and 1,30v and it shows 1,3v but really is applying 1,212v but is not showing, of course your card will crash!


----------



## EarlZ

Will do a clean sweep on the apps, i cannot move the cards yet. Ive been into a vehicle relatec accident and my left hand wont be usable until my cast is removed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Will do a clean sweep on the apps, i cannot move the cards yet. Ive been into a vehicle relatec accident and my left hand wont be usable until my cast is removed


Keep me posted then!

Hope you get well soon!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatsnJase*
> 
> Is anyone running Bf4 with GTX 780 in SLI? I am having troubles with it. I'm only getting 95 fps on Ultra 1080p, whereas my single GTX 780 gets 90. My CPU is the i7-4770k @ stock since OCing didn't help performance. I am also getting microstuttering, anyone have any issues similar to it?


I need a favor from you guys, can you help my little bud here.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a favor from you guys, can you help my little bud here.


Only nvidia can help him with giving us better scaling with bf4 and other games....


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a favor from you guys, can you help my little bud here.


Is sli enabled


----------



## RushTheBus

So i'm trying to flash my EVGA superclocked bios (exported via GPUZ) onto my PNY enthusiest edition (vanilla) so that they both run at the SC clocks in SLI...cant seen to get it to take w/ EZ3flash. Any suggestiosn? I select option 1, 3, and then Y until it completes. After restart, both show their stock clocks in GPUz.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushTheBus*
> 
> So i'm trying to flash my EVGA superclocked bios (exported via GPUZ) onto my PNY enthusiest edition (vanilla) so that they both run at the SC clocks in SLI...cant seen to get it to take w/ EZ3flash. Any suggestiosn? I select option 1, 3, and then Y until it completes. After restart, both show their stock clocks in GPUz.


have you tried flashing skyn3t bios onto the PNY card? see if that works.


----------



## RushTheBus

I have not tried any of the custom bios. Additional question, when you run this without selecting a card....does it apply to both cards?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushTheBus*
> 
> I have not tried any of the custom bios. Additional question, when you run this without selecting a card....does it apply to both cards?


Try flashing one of skyn3ts custom bios and see how it goes, it could be the PNY is incompatible with the bios youre trying to flash for some reason, or its going wrong some where along the process.

I usually only flash one card in my system at a time so youll have to wait for someone else with more experience on the second part


----------



## RushTheBus

Maybe that's the issue then. I really hope i dont need to dig back into my case for this :X


----------



## szeged

i know you can flash multiple cards at a time, but im not the best perston to ask for it since like i said, i usually bench one card at a time before installing them all for multi gpu benching so they all already have the new bios on them lol.


----------



## taminhncna

I used win7 32bit (it only have C: Programe File non X86) so when i start LLC-0.exe Error appear: window can not find C: Programe Files (x86)
can you help me pl, thanks


----------



## solaufein

I like that approach.
I too, have the "second" card on PC while the "first" is in the shelf, flashed, with performance analytics on sticky notes ...









BF4 is a bugfest. Its not an application which can used to determine stability as it is now, is my opinion. I stop trying at the 10th crash i saw with no apparent reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> I used win7 32bit (it only have C: Programe File non X86) so when i start LLC-0.exe Error appear: window can not find C: Programe Files (x86)
> can you help me pl, thanks


Weird problem. Where is LLC.exe located? Put it in desktop, or better on root, C:\


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> I used win7 32bit (it only have C: Programe File non X86) so when i start LLC-0.exe Error appear: window can not find C: Programe Files (x86)
> can you help me pl, thanks


help me please


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The less temperature the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent? you play everything out there until Maxwell and beyond IMO!


btw, is there a reason you don't suggest touching memory clocks? It's got samsung memory so I'm assuming it can be pushed a little bit?


----------



## Necrontire

For H24 under water you recommend max 1.25 or 1.30 V? Model of ref and waterterblock EK

Ty


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> I like that approach.
> I too, have the "second" card on PC while the "first" is in the shelf, flashed, with performance analytics on sticky notes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 is a bugfest. Its not an application which can used to determine stability as it is now, is my opinion. I stop trying at the 10th crash i saw with no apparent reason
> Weird problem. Where is LLC.exe located? Put it in desktop, or better on root, C:\


i put it to where i can but only error (my VGA is GTX 770 gaming and use ncp 4206) i can unlock and increase voltage but it drop too far


----------



## solaufein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> i put it to where i can but only error (my VGA is GTX 770 gaming and use ncp 4206) i can unlock and increase voltage but it drop too far


better ask in LLC thread, or something. Must be something tho with 32bit windows and the location of Afterburner? AB is in 64bit systems inside the Program Files (x86)\ folder

edit: jeez, you put the image after i made the comment, at least i was in


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> help me please


LLC.exe has to be inside the startup folder: WIN KEY + R, Type *SHELL:STARTUP* into the start/search field and press ENTER, paste LLC.exe and reboot, its done!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> btw, is there a reason you don't suggest touching memory clocks? It's got samsung memory so I'm assuming it can be pushed a little bit?


Only go for the memory OC after you find your sweet spot between core clocks and voltage and memory OC is only worth it if you run multi monitor or bench specific programs (Valley) that like high memory OC, as increasing memory clocks might induce you to lower your core clocks!


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> LLC.exe has to be inside the startup folder: WIN KEY + R, Type *SHELL:STARTUP* into the start/search field and press ENTER, paste LLC.exe and reboot, its done!


thanks but It just way to start LLC.exe when window log on, i did it and the same error

see error i wonder it creat to run in win 7 64bit and the path to folder 32bit, so when run in win 7 32bit it can not find the path because in win 7 32 bit not exist (x86)


----------



## taminhncna

so i creat a new folder X86 and paste MSI AB in to, LLC work but voltage still Vdrop







so sad


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> thanks but It just way to start LLC.exe when window log on, i did it and the same error
> 
> see error i wonder it creat to run in win 7 64bit and the path to folder 32bit, so when run in win 7 32bit it can not find the path because in win 7 32 bit not exist (x86)


Yes you´re right, the lookup path is indeed for 64bits!









Download Zawarudos tool from my SIG and you can use it to disable LLC but you have to do it every time you boot the computer:



Cheers

Ed


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you´re right, the lookup path is indeed for 64bits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Zawarudos tool from my SIG and you can use it to disable LLC but you have to do it every time you boot the computer:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


i did but it still not work but thank you very much, i wonder skyn3t can mod bios add fix vdrop like he dit with GTX 780


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> i did but it still not work but thank you very much, i wonder skyn3t can mod bios add fix vdrop like he dit with GTX 780


The LLC disable is done after you do the volt mod! did you do the volt mod? otherwise the Zawarudo tool wont work!









Go to program files, open afterburner folder, Shift + right click and click "open command window here"
type:
msiafterburner /sg0 /ri*3*,20,99
OR
msiAfterburner /sg0 /ri*4*,20,99

then you will see a box returning a result code, it should read "41"



CLOSE AB if its open
Now go to AB folder and open profiles folder, inside youll have 1 or more files like this: VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_27913842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg
open it and insert these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*3*:20h (again if earlier you had to substitute *3* for *4*, now you do it again)

it tells AB that your card uses the NPC4206 voltage generator and will accept commands from AB

start AB and you will be *prompted to reboot your computer*
reboot
Youre done!









Now you can use Zawarudos tool!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> For H24 under water you recommend max 1.25 or 1.30 V? Model of ref and waterterblock EK
> 
> Ty


I go all the way to 1,45v!








Just check your temps dont let them fly, carefull with the voltage as there is always a risk involved and after all this is OCN! OC all the way!


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The LLC disable is done after you do the volt mod! did you do the volt mod? otherwise the Zawarudo tool wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to program files, open afterburner folder, Shift + right click and click "open command window here"
> type:
> msiafterburner /sg0 /ri*3*,20,99
> OR
> msiAfterburner /sg0 /ri*4*,20,99
> 
> then you will see a box returning a result code, it should read "41"
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSE AB if its open
> Now go to AB folder and open profiles folder, inside youll have 1 or more files like this: VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_27913842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg
> open it and insert these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*3*:20h (again if earlier you had to substitute *3* for *4*, now you do it again)
> 
> it tells AB that your card uses the NPC4206 voltage generator and will accept commands from AB
> 
> start AB and you will be *prompted to reboot your computer*
> reboot
> Youre done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can use Zawarudos tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


i did it to unlock and increase voltage before, when creat x86 folder LLC and soft run but i check LLC is still 10 and voltage still drop so sad


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Just incase you guys have missed this,go make your vote count for skyn3t and occamrazor....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net


----------



## Babel

Quick question. Overclocking the memory on the GPU.. Does it affect the FPS in games at all? I barely see any difference if any from 6000mhz to 7000mhz.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Quick question. Overclocking the memory on the GPU.. Does it affect the FPS in games at all? I barely see any difference if any from 6000mhz to 7000mhz.


Yes it does. Quite significantly actually. Just depends on the game.


----------



## Vapochilled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Just incase you guys have missed this,go make your vote count for skyn3t and occamrazor....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net


Done! You guys deserve it!!


----------



## Necrontire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I go all the way to 1,45v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just check your temps dont let them fly, carefull with the voltage as there is always a risk involved and after all this is OCN! OC all the way!


I know that the oc at necessarily a risk but I try to blow up my card in the month







, if you say to me 1.45V I think of leaving then more on the 1.30V


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Yes it does. Quite significantly actually. Just depends on the game.


What game? i play most games at 3240 x 1930 tri monitor and the only thing i see at this resolution and only a handfull of games (crysis3 and metro LL) i see a difference and its not framerate but smoothness!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> I know that the oc at necessarily a risk but I try to blow up my card in the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you say to me 1.45V I think of leaving then more on the 1.30V


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vapochilled*
> 
> Done! You guys deserve it!!


In Sky´s name and mine! Thank you!


----------



## DStealth

Yesterday one 780 passed by ...water-cooled @1.375v loaded during Valley run. So beware of VRMs which are the most crucial point, not the core...actually not a full cover block and the GPU was near 35* loaded...but VRMs, who knows. So keep it in mind and be careful.
BTW it wasn't mine, it was on a friend of mine's PC...


----------



## Necrontire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yesterday one 780 passed by ...water-cooled @1.375v loaded during Valley run. So beware of VRMs which are the most crucial point, not the core...actually not a full cover block and the GPU was near 35* loaded...but VRMs, who knows. So keep it in mind and be careful.
> BTW it wasn't mine, it was on a friend of mine's PC...


It seems to me that the EK waterblock cools very well Vram? It is confirmed?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What game? i play most games at 3240 x 1930 tri monitor and the only thing i see at this resolution and only a handfull of games (crysis3 and metro LL) i see a difference and its not framerate but smoothness!


I get 7fps more in Tomb Raider benchmark compared to stock with the same core clock. The benchmark is is really short and not that intense. I get much more when I actually play it. And my *min* fps get's a boost of 5 fps.

I would not say that it's a huge leap, but it sure is a boost.


----------



## skupples

Anyone know the thickness of stock ek thermal pads? 1mm?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Anyone know the thickness of stock ek thermal pads? 1mm?


They're 0.5mm for the VRM and memory.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> They're 0.5mm for the VRM and memory.


thanks I realize I could just look it up on the PDF its point five and one millimeter. Speech to text


----------



## Vodkacooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yesterday one 780 passed by ...water-cooled @1.375v loaded during Valley run. So beware of VRMs which are the most crucial point, not the core...actually not a full cover block and the GPU was near 35* loaded...but VRMs, who knows. So keep it in mind and be careful.
> BTW it wasn't mine, it was on a friend of mine's PC...


Was this a full waterblock?


----------



## tirexihd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EDIT: Sorry just noticed you wrote ASUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your BIOS, save it with option#2 in EZflash, do not save it with GPUz!


Ok its Done.

Link for Asus GTX 780 DC2 OC Stock Bios: Link (Bios ver: 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020))

Please make a vBios.


----------



## wholeeo

Hey guys, I'm looking for some input for the asic score / overclock chart. What should we be considering a max stable overclock? For instance I'm pretty sure its easier for something to be Valley stable than Heaven / Firestrike. Then there's always Far Cry 3 which can demolish an overclock which is stable in any of those.

I'm thinking we should go by the most stressful free benchmark application. Let me know what you guys think. I'm just looking to add something to the form along the lines of "Max Stable Overclock in X Benchmark"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thanks I realize I could just look it up on the PDF its point five and one millimeter. Speech to text


For my EK-FC Titan both pads were 0.5mm. Other EK blocks may vary though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> For my EK-FC Titan both pads were 0.5mm. Other EK blocks may vary though.


Seems so... Kinda strange. My EK XXL-Back plate kit is .5 & 1mm, my "EK-FC" (they dropped the XXL for some reason) are both .5's... Though, they are identical blocks...


----------



## escalibur

Probably this is a stupid question but is there rev 3 bios for Gigabyte 780 rev 2.0 A1? If not should I install rev 2 or maybe wait for the possible rev 3 release?

My card: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gxhwb/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JPriami

I have a MSI GTX 780 this one here N780-3GD5
It has bios 80:10:36:00:01 in it stock.
Can I flash it with the following OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 : released date 08/12/2013
*skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip* 133k .zip file
Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
Version 80.10.37.00.80
It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 25%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Probably this is a stupid question but is there rev 3 bios for Gigabyte 780 rev 2.0 A1? If not should I install rev 2 or maybe wait for the possible rev 3 release?
> 
> My card: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gxhwb/
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16888
Nvidia GTX 780 SC
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
Base core clock 941.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16788
Nvidia GTX 780 SC
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

Download from my SIG the EZ3flash tool to easily flash your bios in 1, 2, 3 easy steps!
unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder,put the bios to flash inside the folder you just created, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!









Cheers

Ed

Oh, and WELCOME TO OCN!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have you tried flashing skyn3t bios onto the PNY card? see if that works.


Have you done the benchmarking


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yesterday one 780 passed by ...water-cooled @1.375v loaded during Valley run. So beware of VRMs which are the most crucial point, not the core...actually not a full cover block and the GPU was near 35* loaded...but VRMs, who knows. So keep it in mind and be careful.
> BTW it wasn't mine, it was on a friend of mine's PC...


I know that feel, unfortunately. What kind of block was it? Are there any VRM temp sensors? Or any way to check it?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16888
> Nvidia GTX 780 SC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> Base core clock 941.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16788
> Nvidia GTX 780 SC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> Download from my SIG the EZ3flash tool to easily flash your bios in 1, 2, 3 easy steps!
> unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder,put the bios to flash inside the folder you just created, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
> If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Oh, and WELCOME TO OCN!


Thanks for the help and welcoming mate.









So flashing that SC (SuperClocked?) bios wont mess up my Gigabyte card? Im just making things sure before I start because last time i played with GPU bioses was back with ASUS V7100 GF2 MX


----------



## psyside

Hi guys, looking for some reviews with SSAA and extreme eye candy settings to see what this card can do when pushed to its limits, with mods and injectors, please if you know some post them, thanks


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hi guys, looking for some reviews with SSAA and extreme eye candy settings to see what can this card do when pushed to its limits, with mods and injectors, please if you know some post them, thanks


What game?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Thanks for the help and welcoming mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So flashing that SC (SuperClocked?) bios wont mess up my Gigabyte card? Im just making things sure before I start because last time i played with GPU bioses was back with ASUS V7100 GF2 MX


You got PM!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> What game?


Crysis, Metro 2033, Metro LL, any demading game tested with SSAA


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I know that feel, unfortunately. What kind of block was it? Are there any VRM temp sensors? Or any way to check it?


As i wrote, was not a full cover block, it was Swiftech MCW60 and some miserable heatsinks on VRMs, temperature of them is not readable, cos there's no sensor inside, so the only way to measure it is with Infrared-Thermometer on the back of the PCB, which is not the most accurate method(but gives an idea) and somebody already did it overhere


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got PM!


Answered!


----------



## FireBird1989

Help guys,

Some days ago I flashed the Sky Vbios on my Asus GTX 780 DC2 and checked if my overclock was still stable.

It was rock solid on core 1241Mhz and memory 7000Mhz on stock voltage (1.150V).

Now, I tried to push it to 1300Mhz on the core with +62 on the voltage but FireStirke crashed at half way. (AB beta 17 shows 1.212V)

Even on 1241Mhz crashes with +62. I dont get it.









Could it be that added voltage makes my card unstable instead of making it more stable?









I tried to set the fans to 100%, reinstalled the drivers again (331.82) nothing seems to help to make it stable on those 1.212V.

Anything higher than 1241Mhz on 1.150V starts to artifact.









I really wanted those 1300Mhz!!!


----------



## Orifiel

you mean gtx780 dicrect cu2 OC??

The only way to unlock the voltages is to buy an ASUS ROG motherboard. cheeky...go back 3-4 pages, I have a video link that comfirms that.

here is http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14490#post_21250684

and here is the video 




here is a question, how much performance gain you got from that bios?


----------



## malmental

GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


That guy did a nice job painting his Titan black.


----------



## latprod

Guys, what's the deal on what these benchmarks are showing you? I just ran valley at extreme HD, and the OSD showed me that i was running at 1361 mhz clock, and the temps are around 80. (no overvolting)

Does this look normal? There is something I am missing here I think.

FPS 91.4
Score: 3823
Min fps: 22.9
Max fps: 145.5


----------



## FireBird1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> you mean gtx780 dicrect cu2 OC??
> 
> The only way to unlock the voltages is to buy an ASUS ROG motherboard. cheeky...go back 3-4 pages, I have a video link that comfirms that.
> 
> here is http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14490#post_21250684
> 
> and here is the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a question, how much performance gain you got from that bios?


I know about the hotwire method but I dont need that kind of voltages (1.2 - 1.4V) I just wanted 1.212V and 1300MHz stable.

The gain from Sky Vbios is only that you wont hit the TDP as you can set it to 152%.
Other than that my overclock on stock bios and the Sky Vbios is identical.


----------



## sena

Guys how much 1.3V is safe for everyday gaming on water?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys how much 1.3V is safe for everyday gaming on water?


Do you have a block on the whole cards or just the GPU?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Do you have a block on the whole cards or just the GPU?


Whole cards.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466
> 
> 
> 
> That guy did a nice job painting his Titan black.
Click to expand...

It looks like it... LOL


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Whole cards.


Then 1.3V should be fine. If those vrms are cooled you're good.









But it's always a risk to go above 1.2V.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Help guys
> 
> Some days ago I flashed the Sky Vbios on my Asus GTX 780 DC2 and checked if my overclock was still stable.
> 
> It was rock solid on core 1241Mhz and memory 7000Mhz on stock voltage (1.150V).
> 
> Now, I tried to push it to 1300Mhz on the core with +62 on the voltage but FireStirke crashed at half way. (AB beta 17 shows 1.212V)
> 
> Even on 1241Mhz crashes with +62. I dont get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that added voltage makes my card unstable instead of making it more stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set the fans to 100%, reinstalled the drivers again (331.82) nothing seems to help to make it stable on those 1.212V.
> 
> Anything higher than 1241Mhz on 1.150V starts to artifact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted those 1300Mhz!!!


Let me clear this up for you.

Bios and vBios won't change the day it was created . Your OS changes everyday, windows update, software that you install and uninstall plus Nvidia drivers. It has nothing to do with stock bios or vbios.
Windows has garbage collector once you install any software and uninstall it always leave some leftover behide.
A lot things in windows make your OC unstable. The hard thing to know is what cause the issue.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Help guys,
> 
> Some days ago I flashed the Sky Vbios on my Asus GTX 780 DC2 and checked if my overclock was still stable.
> 
> It was rock solid on core 1241Mhz and memory 7000Mhz on stock voltage (1.150V).
> 
> Now, I tried to push it to 1300Mhz on the core with +62 on the voltage but FireStirke crashed at half way. (AB beta 17 shows 1.212V)
> 
> Even on 1241Mhz crashes with +62. I dont get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that added voltage makes my card unstable instead of making it more stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set the fans to 100%, reinstalled the drivers again (331.82) nothing seems to help to make it stable on those 1.212V.
> 
> Anything higher than 1241Mhz on 1.150V starts to artifact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted those 1300Mhz!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Let me clear this up for you.
> 
> Bios and vBios won't change the day it was created . Your OS changes everyday, windows update, software that you install and uninstall plus Nvidia drivers. It has nothing to do with stock bios or vbios.
> Windows has garbage collector once you install any software and uninstall it always leave some leftover behide.
> A lot things in windows make your OC unstable. The hard thing to know is what cause the issue.


What he said.

Also, 1241MHz on 1150mV is a bit unrealistic to begin with. Very very few cards can be 100% stable with those voltages.

I'm not saying it's impossible just rare.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> What he said.
> 
> Also, 1241MHz on 1150mV is a bit unrealistic to begin with. Very very few cards can be 100% stable with those voltages.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible just rare.


Yeah. Mine at 1.15V will do around 1150 on the core before artifacts start showing up.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> you mean gtx780 dicrect cu2 OC??
> 
> The only way to unlock the voltages is to buy an ASUS ROG motherboard. cheeky...go back 3-4 pages, I have a video link that comfirms that.
> 
> here is http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14490#post_21250684
> 
> and here is the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a question, how much performance gain you got from that bios?


much performance...


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, after having used a R9 290X for a couple of days I can only say one thing.

I MISSED MY 780!.

I sold my old 780 to a friend of mine so I needed a new one.

Ended up getting a Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition which was on sale for a decent price (€485 compared to the cheapest 780 available at €440).
When the NCP4208 gets supported in December, or so I hope, in MSI AB i'll clock the hell out of the thing!

But, until then, can you make a Gigabyte Ghz Edition BIOS with 1.212v unlocked? Dunno if regular BIOS works on it as it's a B1 chip but my guess is the 80.80 WF3 BIOS's will work.
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, after having used a R9 290X for a couple of days I can only say one thing.
> 
> I MISSED MY 780!.
> 
> I sold my old 780 to a friend of mine so I needed a new one.
> 
> Ended up getting a Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition which was on sale for a decent price (€485 compared to the cheapest 780 available at €440).
> When the NCP4208 gets supported in December, or so I hope, in MSI AB i'll clock the hell out of the thing!
> 
> But, until then, can you make a Gigabyte Ghz Edition BIOS with 1.212v unlocked? Dunno if regular BIOS works on it as it's a B1 chip but my guess is the 80.80 WF3 BIOS's will work.
> Can anyone confirm?


Here you go:







*IF your card bios is indeed 80.80.xx.xx.xx*

Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0

Version 80.80.21.00.39
Base core clock 1006.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18333

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

Thanks. So the regular WF3 BIOS works on the GHz Edition.

It is guaranteed to be a B1 chip, that's what the whole GHz edition is about btw according to a few reviews I read.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> i have now tryed all vBios revs and none of them work for me.
> rev 1,2 and 3 gives lines and odd colors and BSOD evertime i try to boot the computer.
> With rev4 i can boot into windows (even that is wrong bios and should not be flashed to my card) but i cant clock or anything, since when the card get some load it auto clock down to standard clock.
> So seems like Gigabyte and the vBios isent friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Skyn3t are you releasing any new vBios updates for the "rev 2.0" gigabytes card that arent rly rev 2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Here is my orginal/standard bios file: http://speedy.sh/sPZfS/GigabyteOrginalBios-80-10-3A-00-32.rar


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will get you Fix up, just give me some time. I'm on 770,780,780LT,Classy & Titan also I want the 690 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . like my profile says About me


Any update on this mate?

Sorry to ask, know some more ppl with Gigabyte card, that cant use any of your vbios, that like me wants to overclock there GTX 780


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Any update on this mate?
> 
> Sorry to ask, know some more ppl with Gigabyte card, that cant use any of your vbios, that like me wants to overclock there GTX 780


I will add support for the Gigabyte Windforce OC rev 3 tonight.
*X3* rev 4 already exist in the front page but only for B1 chip, so if you bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx you can flash it. otherwise you lastest bios will be .3A I really doubt any revision for .3A bios anymore since the B1 chip is out.


----------



## the_real_7

Hey guys taking some time to overclock my Evga 780 Gtx since My 780 Ti is been taking all My love these days







. I can't decide on which is the best Sk3net bios for me to use since my card uses bios 80.10.36.00.80 and I since I don't know which other version will match. I need a bios that will also work well with a ek water blocked card that i can be used 24/7 . so let me know what you think thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hey guys taking some time to overclock my Evga 780 Gtx since My 780 Ti is been taking all My love these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't decide on which is the best Sk3net bios for me to use since my card uses bios 80.10.36.00.80 and I since I don't know which other version will match. I need a bios that will also work well with a ek water blocked card that i can be used 24/7 . so let me know what you think thanks


Rev 3 section vBios .3A ACX or SC. Get the one that match the stock air cooling and you will good for life.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Rev 3 section vBios .3A ACX or SC. Get the one that match the stock air cooling and you will good for life.


Thank's man will download tonight and play with a bit , see what this beasty can do


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hi guys, looking for some reviews with SSAA and extreme eye candy settings to see what this card can do when pushed to its limits, with mods and injectors, please if you know some post them, thanks


Anyone?

P.S. User benchmarks and experience would be good as well.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I can give ya one piece of experience.

BF4 with 150% resolution scale (downsampling) which means BF4 Ultra no AA @ 2880x1620 does quite well even in multiplayer averaging 55-60FPS.

ArmA2 / 3 runs fine on max as well (10K view distance, 8x MSAA, ATOC enabled) with all the mods I have and also using 150% downsampling. Averages at about 70FPS but the engine is quite unpredictable in terms of performance lol.

Same as GTA IV with BetterCityTextures, my own custom ENBSeries injector, 150% downsampling, 120+ high res car models asf. runs fine as well at about 45FPS.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I can give ya one piece of experience.
> 
> BF4 with 150% resolution scale (downsampling) which means BF4 Ultra no AA @ 2880x1620 does quite well even in multiplayer averaging 55-60FPS.
> 
> ArmA2 / 3 runs fine on max as well (10K view distance, 8x MSAA, ATOC enabled) with all the mods I have and also using 150% downsampling. Averages at about 70FPS but the engine is quite unpredictable in terms of performance lol.
> 
> Same as GTA IV with BetterCityTextures, my own custom ENBSeries injector, 150% downsampling, 120+ high res car models asf. runs fine as well at about 45FPS.


Thanks bro rep +









So i don't need to worry that much about ROPS, bus, (R9 290) and that good stuff


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Rev 3 section vBios .3A ACX or SC. Get the one that match the stock air cooling and you will good for life.


Any chance you could update the rev2 HC BIOS to match the 440PT BIOS when you have time, I've always been able to reach higher memory clocks with BIOS's prior to 3A. Your HC BIOS in Rev 2 gives me much better memory clocks but I keep throttling because of PT. Thx


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latprod*
> 
> Guys, what's the deal on what these benchmarks are showing you? I just ran valley at extreme HD, and the OSD showed me that i was running at 1361 mhz clock, and the temps are around 80. (no overvolting)
> 
> Does this look normal? There is something I am missing here I think.
> 
> FPS 91.4
> Score: 3823
> Min fps: 22.9
> Max fps: 145.5


In case no one answered. If you are on stock bios, & are talking about the Valley OSD. it's wrong. Boost makes it go derp.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will add support for the Gigabyte Windforce OC rev 3 tonight.
> *X3* rev 4 already exist in the front page but only for B1 chip, so if you bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx you can flash it. otherwise you lastest bios will be .3A I really doubt any revision for .3A bios anymore since the B1 chip is out.


Thats awesome.

Thanks skyn3t









Will post the news on a swedish forum about it


----------



## Imprezzion

Is that Valley score with SLI or something.. I can barely hit 75FPS on 1254Mhz.. And you say you're getting 90+?


----------



## FireBird1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> What he said.
> 
> Also, 1241MHz on 1150mV is a bit unrealistic to begin with. Very very few cards can be 100% stable with those voltages.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible just rare.


I just managed to get 1251MHz on +37 voltage (1.187V) without artifacts, any more increase in voltage would result in a crash. Even 1251MHz is stable only if I put the fans to 70% on 1.187V.

So I can conclude that overvoltage doesnt help me at all, except it just higher my temps. My card limit is around 1251MHz any increase and it becomes unstable and crashes giving BSOD 116.

In the end I am happy that it can do 1241MHz core and 7000MHz memory on 1.150V and dont exced 75C in most games. (I really wanted those 1300Mhz, but I leave it to the Asus GTX 780 ti DC2 when I get it someday)

All in all I really recommend this card as it is quiet, not expensive as the Class. or Lightning, really good overclocker, ice cold.

I really want to see what Asus did with the GTX 780 ti DC and how will it perform.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Then 1.3V should be fine. If those vrms are cooled you're good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's always a risk to go above 1.2V.


Thx mate for info, i will keep it on 1.3V.


----------



## Skovsgaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Help guys,
> 
> Some days ago I flashed the Sky Vbios on my Asus GTX 780 DC2 and checked if my overclock was still stable.
> 
> It was rock solid on core 1241Mhz and memory 7000Mhz on stock voltage (1.150V).
> 
> Now, I tried to push it to 1300Mhz on the core with +62 on the voltage but FireStirke crashed at half way. (AB beta 17 shows 1.212V)
> 
> Even on 1241Mhz crashes with +62. I dont get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that added voltage makes my card unstable instead of making it more stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set the fans to 100%, reinstalled the drivers again (331.82) nothing seems to help to make it stable on those 1.212V.
> 
> Anything higher than 1241Mhz on 1.150V starts to artifact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted those 1300Mhz!!!


Well 1241Mhz on 1.150V is good i would say. I can do 1241Mhz on 1.161V with stock bios.
Now i just want to play with Skyn3t's Bios, see thats gonna be fun.


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> much performance...


thats risky! Thats what someone has to do, to increase performance? If i get the ASUS ROG formula mobo, there is no any other legit ways? Other than that, which bios shall I install?

The card is in stock again! So I am expecting it to arrive tomorrow or Friday!

for the records : I turned in my old faulty gpu and this card will be my replacement (paying some difference). It was not in stock and now it is....so I will get that.

I may also get the 3 games as well, because it is advertised with them (it is not certain though).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> much performance...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> thats risky! Thats what someone has to do, to increase performance? If i get the ASUS ROG formula mobo, there is no any other legit ways? Other than that, which bios shall I install?
> 
> The card is in stock again! So I am expecting it to arrive tomorrow or Friday!
> 
> for the records : I turned in my old faulty gpu and this card will be my replacement (paying some difference). It was not in stock and now it is....so I will get that.
> 
> I may also get the 3 games as well, because it is advertised with them (it is not certain though).


That guy don't have any soldering skills, you must prime the wires with a very fine layer ad stick it into the hole and get the iron ready to just touch the wire and you done in less than 15 seconds lol.﻿


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Any update on this mate?
> 
> Sorry to ask, know some more ppl with Gigabyte card, that cant use any of your vbios, that like me wants to overclock there GTX 780


yeah, I got it done already, release will be tomorrow check the front page and look for the egg .


----------



## Orifiel

I will void the warranty with this, asus says, that you can unlock voltage with ROG mobo... Or I wont do it at all.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> I will void the warranty with this, asus says, that you can unlock voltage with ROG mobo... Or I wont do it at all.


not many ppl don't like asus mobo, this is why and many will not buy a ROG just to unlock they GPU


----------



## Orifiel

thats what you mean? http://rog.asus.com/114392012/maximus-motherboards/vga-hotwire-on-the-maximus-v-extreme-directcu-ii-matrix-hd-7970/

thats easy to do. Look at the 3rd picture.

But I wonder why they dont offer a plastic holder, to keep it secured in place... Maybe they want you to void the warranty (lol)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> thats what you mean? http://rog.asus.com/114392012/maximus-motherboards/vga-hotwire-on-the-maximus-v-extreme-directcu-ii-matrix-hd-7970/
> 
> thats easy to do. Look at the 3rd picture.


anyways you need to solder the wire. if you just pass through the wire your voltage will not be 100% stable. it will oscillate and drop you at the stock voltage causing you to crash.


----------



## Orifiel

I have a better solution... get 1 more and sli it, I bet when the custom cooling solutions for 290 and 290x, they will drop the price even further... 410-430 maybe.

I dont want to be rude, but "you have to understand" I am rooky and I am scared of soldering things







I may solder my self.

That also means, no need for an asus mobo...


----------



## latprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In case no one answered. If you are on stock bios, & are talking about the Valley OSD. it's wrong. Boost makes it go derp.


hehe thanks man, I couldn't quite understand those figures.


----------



## Thoth420

Beta Drivers are up:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/331.93/331.93-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Any chance you could update the rev2 HC BIOS to match the 440PT BIOS when you have time, I've always been able to reach higher memory clocks with BIOS's prior to 3A. Your HC BIOS in Rev 2 gives me much better memory clocks but I keep throttling because of PT. Thx


Done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Thats awesome.
> 
> Thanks skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post the news on a swedish forum about it


Can you link me


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can you link me


here is where i posted it: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/125-geforce/1220655-gtx-780-overklockningstraden/index15.html


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Done.
> Can you link me


Thx, I can't seem to find it on the OP though :/.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Thx, I can't seem to find it on the OP though :/.


Not in the OP yet.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Not in the OP yet.


That may be the reason I couldn't find it







Could you PM me it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> here is where i posted it: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/125-geforce/1220655-gtx-780-overklockningstraden/index15.html


Nice







, as long you redirect your friends here is fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> That may be the reason I couldn't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you PM me it?










dou


----------



## caenlen

Am I really lucky to have 1200 core 1600 mem with A1 revision BIOS not flashed and voltage left locked? I noticed even Skynet has 1241 on the core, I mean to me 41 on the core isn't worth flashing/ voltage tweaking etc...

or you guys just super hardcore and wanted the extra 40/45 mhz? I am new to this level of OC'ing so I am not sure if my card is just lucky or what, but I got it over a month ago and set it to 103 power target with arctic accelero cooler - voltage left locked, 150 on core and 200 on mem and its been stable 24.7 long gaming sessions and benches... surely another 41 mhz isnt that much performance?

maybe i could hit 1300 core but im already hitting 67 celsius in demanding games


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Am I really lucky to have 1200 core 1600 mem with A1 revision BIOS not flashed and voltage left locked? I noticed even Skynet has 1241 on the core, I mean to me 41 on the core isn't worth flashing/ voltage tweaking etc...
> 
> or you guys just super hardcore and wanted the extra 40/45 mhz? I am new to this level of OC'ing so I am not sure if my card is just lucky or what, but I got it over a month ago and set it to 103 power target with arctic accelero cooler - voltage left locked, 150 on core and 200 on mem and its been stable 24.7 long gaming sessions and benches... surely another 41 mhz isnt that much performance?
> 
> maybe i could hit 1300 core but im already hitting 67 celsius in demanding games


Not really, you're basing this on Skyn3ts sig rig, and in that he is running at 1.2v i.e. not tweaking the voltage above what Nvidia allows. Also you appear to have an ASUS GTX 780 and if it's anything other than reference you cannot control voltage even if you wanted to without hardmod soldering etc.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Not really, you're basing this on Skyn3ts sig rig, and in that he is running at 1.2v i.e. not tweaking the voltage above what Nvidia allows. Also you appear to have an ASUS GTX 780 and if it's anything other than reference you cannot control voltage even if you wanted to without hardmod soldering etc.


I'm just saying I don't see many of you gaming 24.7 at 1300 core... thats my point...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm just saying I don't see many of you gaming 24.7 at 1300 core... thats my point...


I game at the clocks shown in my rig 1332 / 1778, almost no games require these clocks at 1080p. 120-144Hz that's a different story though. Your CPU is at 4.6GHz @ 1.39v, why did you up the voltage in order to reach 4.6GHz weren't you happy running at stock voltage and seeing what you could reach with that. Same situation. It's ultimately up to the owner of the card if they want to get the most out of it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I game at the clocks shown in my rig 1332 / 1778, almost no games require these clocks at 1080p. 120-144Hz that's a different story though. Your CPU is at 4.6GHz @ 1.39v, why did you up the voltage in order to reach 4.6GHz weren't you happy running at stock voltage and seeing what you could reach with that. Same situation. It's ultimately up to the owner of the card if they want to get the most out of it.


wow you got an amazing 3570k 1.2v at that 4,7>>>> eeeek very impressive chip - i tried unlocking my voltage but it crashed each time even just +10 more on the core, and like voltage bumped up 12 notches or so, i couldnt figure it out ^^ teamviewer me bro, get me to 1300 24.7 xD ill buy you skyrim, its on sale 7.49 right now on steam ^^

edit: its the dual fan custom pcb asus not reference


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow you got an amazing 3570k 1.2v at that 4,7>>>> eeeek very impressive chip - i tried unlocking my voltage but it crashed each time even just +10 more on the core, and like voltage bumped up 12 notches or so, i couldnt figure it out ^^ teamviewer me bro, get me to 1300 24.7 xD ill buy you skyrim, its on sale 7.49 right now on steam ^^
> 
> edit: its the dual fan custom pcb asus not reference


DCII? f yes you are locked to 1.212v bro. Only hard mod to solve your issue.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow you got an amazing 3570k 1.2v at that 4,7>>>> eeeek very impressive chip - i tried unlocking my voltage but it crashed each time even just +10 more on the core, and like voltage bumped up 12 notches or so, i couldnt figure it out ^^ teamviewer me bro, get me to 1300 24.7 xD ill buy you skyrim, its on sale 7.49 right now on steam ^^
> 
> edit: its the dual fan custom pcb asus not reference


As it is not reference unless you are willing to hardmod 1.212v is the max voltage you can use without a hardmod. Most crashes are due to memory, make sure you are raising the clocks on only core or memory not both at the same time. Set your memory to stock and up the core, run in whetever benchmark you like (I personally use 3DMark) if it fails then you aren't stable and there is nothing short of a hardmod (more voltage) that will get you stable. If it completes 3DMark without errors or artefacts then run a few games with the overclock, I reccommend Far Cry 3. Do the same for the memory however GDDR5 has error correction so you will have to watch the fps in your benchmarks/games, if there is a dramatic decrease in fps then error correction has kicked in and the memory is not stable at that clock, Restart your pc and try again.

Thanks for the offer however I'd prefer if you got Skyrim for yourself. Hope this helps. Have fun pushing your GTX 780


----------



## Chomuco

asus dc 2 oc 780 vs o ? XFX RADEON R9 290 ??


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> asus dc 2 oc 780 vs o ? XFX RADEON R9 290 ??


I'm huge R9 290/290X fan, but if your not modding your card, (custom cooling/water) DCII without a single second thinking. Those card oc to like infinity, like 1150-1200/6500 for sure, in which case they are so fast, while quiet and cool, its not even funny.


----------



## 8800GT

I'm new here lol. My 780 won't go further than 1267 boost clock which seems kind of disappointing.

Also, is it possible to tweak my voltage using software past the .038? I have the ACX SC


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I'm new here lol. My 780 won't go further than 1267 boost clock which seems kind of disappointing.
> 
> Also, is it possible to tweak my voltage using software past the .038? I have the ACX SC


I'm not sure I would call that a disappointing overclock on stock bios ON AIR. That's actually extremely good.

Here's everything you need to pimp your 780, assuming it's reference design.

Yeah.... I'm not sure what you are comparing your OC to, those are exceptional stock bios results.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_100#post_21277044
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my VOLT MOD GUIDE AND LLC DISABLE! Will be in my SIG and in the first page of 780/780Ti Owners Clubo and in T.O.C. if Alatar seems fit to be, for everyone that needs it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLT MOD
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:
> 
> 
> 
> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> 
> 
> if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
> 
> LLC HACK
> 
> Download the LLC hack:*SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX*,press windows key + R,
> 
> 
> 
> Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER
> 
> Unzip it to the start up folder you just opened!
> 
> Double click LLC-0.EXE! from now on everytime you start your computer this exe will execute and disable the LLC for your cards!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> 
> Ed


*WARNING, IT'S RECOMMENDED TO NOT EXCEED 1.238 ON REF COOLER.*


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I'm new here lol. My 780 won't go further than 1267 boost clock which seems kind of disappointing.
> 
> Also, is it possible to tweak my voltage using software past the .038? I have the ACX SC


Disappointing? are you kidding?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Disappointing? are you kidding?


My bad.its actually 1130 boost clock or something, max boost in games is only 1267


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> My bad.its actually 1130 boost clock or something, max boost in games is only 1267


Dude, anything over 1200 is great in my book.


----------



## YounGMessiah

^


----------



## 8800GT

Guess I just expected more. Especially since there's so much thermal headroom .


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Guess I just expected more. Especially since there's so much thermal headroom .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Guess I just expected more. Especially since there's so much thermal headroom .


Stock vBIOS?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Stock vBIOS?


Yep


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Yep


Well, you are really nuts if you think 1267 is bad on stock BIOS bro!









What temps are you getting, what ambient and what fan speed with max oc?


----------



## Captivate

I'm at 1.3v and I'm pretty stuck at 1350mhz in benchmarks (for gaming a little less), and this guy complains about 1267 at 1188mV and stock bios? What?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I'm new here lol. My 780 won't go further than 1267 boost clock which seems kind of disappointing.
> 
> Also, is it possible to tweak my voltage using software past the .038? I have the ACX SC


Soon will be released a new Skyn3t´s 780 bios batch along with a Titan/780/(780Ti*) OC guide will be posted in the first page of the 780/780Ti thread and eventually on the Titan thread!
Yes its possible to go past that voltage!







In my SIG you have the:NEW ED´s VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE, it will help you in the volt mod department, it is covered more deeply in my OC guide!
Also you have the EZ3flash tool in my SIG along with a guide on how to use EZ3flash!
Stay tuned , the new bios batch and the OC guide will be posted and pinned to the first page in this thread!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, I asked in the Classy club but it's not the most ative thread ever so i'll ask here as well.

I was going to buy a Gigabyte Ghz Edition but ran into a secondhand Classy for the same money so bought that in stead.

Now, I have 2 questions









1. Does the voltage tool somehow safe voltages between reboots / cold boots? Or is it unlockable with AB / PX?

2. Is the 12+2 phase count a safe enough bet to run a bit higher then 1.25v on air? I'll be cooling the core with a Accelero Hybrid and I will leave the stock ACX baseplate on the VRAM / VRM's with a fan blowing on it. Might even increase cooling surface area by lining the top of it above the VRM's with the Accelero's heatsinks. Bit ghetto but it did wonders on my 7970's VRM temps









I want to get it as far as possible above 1300Mhz and ideally i'd wanna try to hit 1400Mhz 24/7.


----------



## szeged

youre gonna need one hell of a card to do 1400+ 24/7







hell a lot of cards have a hard time doing 1300+ 24/7 classified lighting or reference









i personally would go for the second hand classified because it might have a better chance at doing it. you have to redo your volts with the classified voltage tool every time you have to reboot.

I wouldnt trust any amount of air cooling for vrms over 1.27 or so, unless your ambients are really really really low 24/7.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I run my 290's @ 1.40v idle / 1.32v load and VRM's never go over 60c so... Lightnings can run a proper high voltage as well on air really.

7970's always ran at 1.30v or higher, even in mining, nothing ever hapened to them either









Plus, EVGA has the best warranty service ever so even if it does blow up....









I'll just get it and we shall see. Might even requrie some modding on the baseplate first anyway to even make the Accelero Hybrid block fit with the stock ACX baseplate.

I'm not that afraid of voltage really. And I usually push hgher then anyone tells me to and nothing ever broke yet so..I ran my old 7970 for months on 1.38v load on air and it was fine. It was the 1.70v on the memory that killed the VRAM MOSFET.

I even ran my Sandy 2500K @ 1.53v 24/7 and it's been fine for over a year. 2600K I have now also runs 1.52v, nothing wrong with my temps at all. VRM's can handle it just fine and the CPU is fine as well


----------



## szeged

the amd cards come out of the box with higher 24/7 voltages at 1.25v, as opposed to the nvidia card that comes with 1.15 usually. 1.4v is equivalent to 1.212 for a 780 imo. You should check out some solid copper heatsinks to put on the vrms and vram, enzotech comes to mind. Would probably have better cooling potential over the stock acx baseplate, or the heatsinks that come with arctic stuff. might allow for higher 24/7 clocks.


----------



## Imprezzion

Those arctic sinks are quite bad really.

On the HD7970 they had 10c higher VRM temps then stock cooler had. SO I cut up the stock coolers baseplate and bolted that back on. had my old VRM temps back









But, i'm also not afraid of a little modding so we'll see what i'll do about VRM temps.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Those arctic sinks are quite bad really.
> 
> On the HD7970 they had 10c higher VRM temps then stock cooler had. SO I cut up the stock coolers baseplate and bolted that back on. had my old VRM temps back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, i'm also not afraid of a little modding so we'll see what i'll do about VRM temps.


if it doesnt work out, grab some of these imo

for the vrms -
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7190/vid-105/Enzotech_MOS-C1_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_-_10_Pack.html?tl=g40c16s1859

for the vram -
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5518/vid-82/Enzotech_Forged_Copper_VGA_Memory_Heatsink_Multipack_-_ATI_and_nVidia_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_14mm_BMR-C1.html?tl=g40c16s1861

also has a shorter version if the tops of them will hit the accelero cooler








http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_9mm_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html?tl=g40c16s226

enzotech have the best all copper heatsinks imo.


----------



## skyn3t

Have you think about getting a universal GPU block build a very small water loop and cool the vrm with those enzo heatsink?

IMO , you going to squeeze much more performance than Arctic air cooling. At the market you can get most of the water parts for very cheap, just buy your time when you decide to get used parts.

I may get this conversation way ahead sorry for that.


----------



## szeged

Yeah you could also grab an h100i or something of the sorts and use one of the universal gpu mounts such as

http://www.overclock.net/t/1439434/gpu-cool-the-universal-bracket-now-for-sale-givaways-inside

and do that for better core temps and just as good vrm/vram temps.

unless you already have the arctic cooler?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Have you think about getting a universal GPU block build a very small water loop and cool the vrm with those enzo heatsink?
> 
> IMO , you going to squeeze much more performance than Arctic air cooling. At the market you can get most of the water parts for very cheap, just buy your time when you decide to get used parts.
> 
> I may get this conversation way ahead sorry for that.


I have thought about it mate but my case already has a 30mm 360 rad in push pull in the top and I have no room for a proper 240 rad anymore.

Also, I'm not using Arctics air cooling, i'm using the Accelero Hybrid which is basically a H60 with a GPU mount attached to it








Bought it for only €74 so not going to beat that with a AIO cooler any time soon.

I can use the bottom mount next to my PSU as intake for the Accelero with push pull and all so.

I can use any heatsink I want for the VRM's. There's nothing above it if I don't put the fan shroud on it.
Even with the fan shroud there's miles of clearance.

You know what I was thinking? I have a old MSI board laying around, a AM2 K9A2 CF board, which has a enormous copper heatsink on the VRM's. I was going to rip it off of the board and find a way to mount it / fit it to the Classy. Maybe use the Arctic thermal glue on it?

Pic of the heatsink:


----------



## skyn3t

Yup, that one will do along with h100 aio cooling. I know it don't have that look but when look for cheap and good performance this is the way to go.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I have thought about it mate but my case already has a 30mm 360 rad in push pull in the top and I have no room for a proper 240 rad anymore.
> 
> Also, I'm not using Arctics air cooling, i'm using the Accelero Hybrid which is basically a H60 with a GPU mount attached to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it for only €74 so not going to beat that with a AIO cooler any time soon.
> 
> I can use the bottom mount next to my PSU as intake for the Accelero with push pull and all so.
> 
> I can use any heatsink I want for the VRM's. There's nothing above it if I don't put the fan shroud on it.
> Even with the fan shroud there's miles of clearance.
> 
> You know what I was thinking? I have a old MSI board laying around, a AM2 K9A2 CF board, which has a enormous copper heatsink on the VRM's. I was going to rip it off of the board and find a way to mount it / fit it to the Classy. Maybe use the Arctic thermal glue on it?
> 
> Pic of the heatsink:


im not a big fan(lol) of those types of heatsinks, it might work, but it might hinder you in the long run. i really have to recommend enzotech again here, check out some of their all copper heatsinks and find one that fits it best


----------



## Imprezzion

I'll go with the Enzotech's then.

I can get them locally (the 6.5x6.5mm verson as well as the 10x10mm version) but they are expensive as hell. Like, €15 for a set of 10.
I need at least 2 sets cause there's 12 phases









I'll just see what the card can do on ~1.25v first wth the stock baseplate. I'll see if I can justify spending €40 on heatsinks for those few extra Mhz if it clocks good at ~1.25v.

I do assume my setpoint has to be a bit higher then 1.25v cause of vdroop and no LLC mod for this card btw? What should I be setting in the voltage tool for 1.25v load? 1.28-ish?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'll go with the Enzotech's then.
> 
> I can get them locally (the 6.5x6.5mm verson as well as the 10x10mm version) but they are expensive as hell. Like, €15 for a set of 10.
> I need at least 2 sets cause there's 12 phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just see what the card can do on ~1.25v first wth the stock baseplate. I'll see if I can justify spending €40 on heatsinks for those few extra Mhz if it clocks good at ~1.25v.
> 
> I do assume my setpoint has to be a bit higher then 1.25v cause of vdroop and no LLC mod for this card btw? What should I be setting in the voltage tool for 1.25v load? 1.28-ish?


i think the droop is .025? so .025 over whatever you want.


----------



## skyn3t

That heatsink may work well if is copper "I cannot tell" some are made of aluminium with a small base of copper. One detail very important to keep in mind. GPU vrm run way more hot than those mobo parts some are designed to dissipating the heat according to the heat produced. A full copper heatsink will give you much more performance.


----------



## szeged

yeah my guess is msi threw a cheap aluminum heatsink on there with either a realllllly thin copper base, or just all aluminum. then painted it red







which is why i recommend the enzotech full copper block, ive used them in the past, very good cooling products.


----------



## Imprezzion

We'll see haha. It'll be no sooner then monday when my Classy arrives, maybe even tuesday so all we can do is speculate and guess.

I will do my best to aquire a FLIR or laser thermometer in the meanwhile so I can actually measure something.


----------



## 7eleven

Hi all









I'm newly owner of an ASUS GTX 780 DC II OC









Glad to have found this website (I'm French) looks useful









Cheers


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Well, you are really nuts if you think 1267 is bad on stock BIOS bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What temps are you getting, what ambient and what fan speed with max oc?


Temps during bf4 don't really go over 70c with about 45 fan speed. Ambient is probably around 20c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I'm at 1.3v and I'm pretty stuck at 1350mhz in benchmarks (for gaming a little less), and this guy complains about 1267 at 1188mV and stock bios? What?


1350 is 100mhz more. Thats a lot more in my book.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm newly owner of an ASUS GTX 780 DC II OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have found this website (I'm French) looks useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to OCN! You´ll find we´re a friendly bunch and help each other out every time someone has a problem or a doubt!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Stock vBIOS?


He's coming from AMD camp where 100 C is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Temps during bf4 don't really go over 70c with about 45 fan speed. Ambient is probably around 20c
> 1350 is 100mhz more. Thats a lot more in my book.


you have what most would call a "golden" card. Under water with more volts you could easily do 1334+ all day. 1350 is an impossibility.

1333, 1346, 1359,


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He's coming from AMD camp where 100 C is normal.
> you have what most would call a "golden" card. Under water with more volts you could easily do 1334+ all day. 1350 is an impossibility.
> 
> 1333, 1346, 1359,


I thought most people cards max boost to like 1250/1300 during games?
Anyway after using the link you provided earlier, I ended up being able to unlock the voltage. Tried at 1.212 and it got to about 1284 before artifacting. Seems like a lot of voltage for only 40mhz more. IDK about golden.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I thought most people cards max boost to like 1250/1300 during games?
> Anyway after using the link you provided earlier, I ended up being able to unlock the voltage. Tried at 1.212 and it got to about 1284 before artifacting. Seems like a lot of voltage for only 40mhz more. IDK about golden.


First, you need to get off of that boost bios, second it's much closer to golden than it is a dud. Lot's of people have issues breaking 1200mhz even @ 1.212.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> First, you need to get off of that boost bios, second it's much closer to golden than it is a dud. Lot's of people have issues breaking 1200mhz even @ 1.212.


I see, I thought when people's sig's said like "1300 core" it meant that was their boost clock, and their max boost was something like 1450 .
Thanks for clarifying. I'll probably flash a new bios after I've played around some more. Haven't even touched the mem.


----------



## 7eleven

Just for sharing my own OC results until now,

I reach 1267 Mhz of real/effective GPU Boost (1175 Mhz of theoretical >>> GPU-Z) and 7500 mhz of vram at 1175 mV (stock BIOS), can't reach the 1212 mV...

Which allowed me to reach 16 400 of graphic score at 3D Mark 11 (Performance) and 1945 score at Unigine Heaven 4.0 Bench (vram @ 6800 mhz) in extreme (1600*900 windowed).

A point of view if I should be satisfied or not ?

An idea of how much more could I expect by unlocking voltage (with bios rev3) ?

Thanks for any opinion.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Just for sharing my own OC results until now,
> 
> I reach 1267 Mhz of real/effective GPU Boost (1175 Mhz of theoretical >>> GPU-Z) and 7500 mhz of vram at 1175 mV (stock BIOS), can't reach the 1212 mV...
> 
> Which allowed me to reach 16 400 of graphic score at 3D Mark 11 (Performance) and 1945 score at Unigine Heaven 4.0 Bench (vram @ 6800 mhz) in extreme (1600*900 windowed).
> 
> A point of view if I should be satisfied or not ?
> 
> An idea of how much more could I expect by unlocking voltage (with bios rev3) ?
> 
> Thanks for any opinion.


Seems normal. I just did a run @ 1293 core/6000 mem and got about 1920. So you are actually ahead of me.


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Seems normal. I just did a run @ 1293 core/6000 mem and got about 1920. So you are actually ahead of me.


which card do you own? 1293 gpu core seems great... how much in boost? +1300 i guess...


----------



## skyn3t

Ed took some time to write a advanced OC guide with a lot details how to. so have a look if any needs is and link it when needs.
Also I was going to release a new Bios revision today but I left my house last night for the holidays and I left my pen drive at home so , not possible for the turkey day. by Friday it will be up. the info about the new revision is in the front page. fell free to read and comment.

*O*ccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide

Thank you Ed. OccamRazor you did a great guide.









+1


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> which card do you own? 1293 gpu core seems great... how much in boost? +1300 i guess...


Sorry, 1293 max boost. Boost clock is about 1202 and core is 1150


----------



## sena

Guys where the 440W bios disappeared i need it pronto, can someone send it to me.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys where the 440W bios disappeared i need it pronto, can someone send it to me.


 GK110.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys where the 440W bios disappeared i need it pronto, can someone send it to me.


Be calm! it will be up in a minute!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys where the 440W bios disappeared i need it pronto, can someone send it to me.


A little cat eat the 440 vbios. A new one is coming up


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed took some time to write a advanced OC guide with a lot details how to. so have a look if any needs is and link it when needs.
> Also I was going to release a new Bios revision today but I left my house last night for the holidays and I left my pen drive at home so , not possible for the turkey day. by Friday it will be up. the info about the new revision is in the front page. fell free to read and comment.
> 
> *O*ccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide
> 
> Thank you Ed. OccamRazor you did a great guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Hey sky enjoy your holidays and forget about us....You do deserve a break,just read ED's overclock guide and i wish he had done it before i remove my llc mod and afterburner mod,because i immediately rose my pt when i was benching....If only i had know that to only raise it when i needed it,no wonder my psu kept shutting down....Plus rep for ed's guide....


----------



## skyn3t

Holiday is fine but the turkey is awful.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Holiday is fine but the turkey is awful.


Even tho we dont celebrate thanks giving in aus i have never been a fan of turkey meat,it needs someone with an acquired taste which i'm yet to acquire....


----------



## Trissaayne

Happy thanks giving skyn3t and OccamRazor







just enjoy your holidays you both work hard for us so you deserve a day or 2 off!









My windforce is quite happy 24/7 boosting to 1267 with the +37 in afterburner((temp gets to about 65c) but doesnt like the mem being touched if the core is clocked if cores left alone mem is happy to add +750, once i've had it a big longer i'll download a bios and add moar power


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GK110.zip 132k .zip file


Thx mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Be calm! it will be up in a minute!


Hehehe, really want to push more, but i am hitting tdp limit on 340w bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> A little cat eat the 440 vbios. A new one is coming up


Superb mate, cant wait.


----------



## iARDAs

On Saturday I might go crazy and go for a 2nd 780. How would a reference 780 and non reference 780 be on SLI? Which GPU should I place on top?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> On Saturday I might go crazy and go for a 2nd 780.


i knew you would sell the baby.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i knew you would sell the baby.


Hahahaha







Gaming before family bro


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming before family bro


thats what i like to hear!


----------



## Beatwolf

so total noob question: Thinking of adding a second 780 but is it best to get from exactly same breand etc? Other brand with non-stock cooler etc, would that work?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> so total noob question: Thinking of adding a second 780 but is it best to get from exactly same breand etc? Other brand with non-stock cooler etc, would that work?


it doesnt matter what brand, all 780s would be compatible with each other. if you are getting a non reference blower cooler id probably put it on top of the other one so its not blowing hot air directly into the blower cooler.


----------



## Beatwolf

thanks for the (very) fast reply. Thinking of going SLI at least for The Witcher 3 its gonna be a beast at 1440p I´m guessing. And the cards should have dropped in price nicely by then.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> On Saturday I might go crazy and go for a 2nd 780. How would a reference 780 and non reference 780 be on SLI? Which GPU should I place on top?


non ref on top and reference at the bottom....The non ref will be cooler by default so I would have it at the top and the reference beneath it....if the non ref wa s at the bottom it would just feed warmer air to the top card and make it run even warmer,idealy 2 ref cards would be better....


----------



## 8800GT

Which bios should I flash onto my 780 ACX (non ref obviously). Pwr limit is really holding me back. im stable 1207 boost (1300 max boost) with 1.212 v but it keeps throttling at 106%. Any recommendations?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> On Saturday I might go crazy and go for a 2nd 780. How would a reference 780 and non reference 780 be on SLI? Which GPU should I place on top?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Which bios should I flash onto my 780 ACX (non ref obviously). Pwr limit is really holding me back. im stable 1207 boost (1300 max boost) with 1.212 v but it keeps throttling at 106%. Any recommendations?


Yes! wait for tomorrow as Skyn3t will be releasing a new 780 bios batch!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes! wait for tomorrow as Skyn3t will be releasing a new 780 bios batch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


How convenient








Thanks


----------



## JJ1217

Woo! Bought a 780 for really cheap down here in Australia (529.99 for reference, which is incredibly cheap since every 780 here is $630). Its from Gainward, but I've heard its pretty decent so I don't have a problem with it. Also grabbed a EVGA 780 backplate, because I love my backplates. Now all I have to do is wait for the darn card









How are the reference coolers? Lots of reviews have them saying different stuff and how the cards throttle at 80 degrees.

Cheers


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> thanks for the (very) fast reply. Thinking of going SLI at least for The Witcher 3 its gonna be a beast at 1440p I´m guessing. And the cards should have dropped in price nicely by then.


When does that come out(The Witcher 3)?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> When does that come out(The Witcher 3)?


Last time I checked, December of 2014.


----------



## taminhncna

Dear Skyn3t im so sorry about post this in thread, i have MSI GTX 660 Hawk, can you modified bios disable boost logic (gtx 660 thread is cant help ), thank you verymuch

660Hawk.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> Dear Skyn3t im so sorry about post this in thread, i have MSI GTX 660 Hawk, can you modified bios disable boost logic (gtx 660 thread is cant help ), thank you verymuch
> 
> 660Hawk.zip 55k .zip file


Dear taminhncna, send your bios and your request via PM!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## 8800GT

Is 1.3v safe on air with the acx cooler long term? Temps don't go above 75. I only ask because I'm sure I could get 1400 max boost with 1.3 if I can get 1290 with 1.2


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Is 1.3v safe on air with the acx cooler long term? Temps don't go above 75. I only ask because I'm sure I could get 1400 max boost with 1.3 if I can get 1290 with 1.2


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo.....skynet and ed says on air you shouldnt go over 1.24....Voltages that high is for water cooled setups....Its not just about the core temps but your vram temps....


----------



## Imprezzion

As said above VRM's won't handle that much voltage.

I personally ran 1.256v on a reference quite a while but with fan = 100% under any game load and the VRM's where just fine. Temps as well, but I still wouldn't run any higher then 1.25 ish volts on increased fanspeed unless it's a custom design.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I am very mad right now cause the guy I was goign to buy the Classy from doesn't have his new card in yet and it can take up to over a week and he doesn't want to sell it now -_-.

So, no classy for me..


----------



## Lipid

My MSI 780 Gaming is on stock '3A' bios and it runs 1215 mhz (7000mhz memory) on 1.612v pretty rock solid without any throttling after 1 hour of Cod Ghosts. (It dropped down to 1202 and 1.150v just several times during 1 hour). The voltage is +0 in Afterburner, core +160. Temp is around 73-74.

When I try to bump the voltage to +37, the core reaches 1228-1254mhz on 1.200v, but temp rises to 78 very fast and core clock starts to throttle and jumps between 1189-1228 all the time depending on the GPU load, voltage is also jumping 1.150-1.200v. So I decided to revert the voltage back to +0 in Afterburner.

I just wanted to ask, does this overclock seem to be fine on this particular card, or am I doing something wrong? Can I go futher? I don't want to switch to modded vbios..


----------



## Imprezzion

That's one hell of a nice OC really.

Edit the fan profile a bit so that temps are lower and use 1.212v BIOS with higher power limit.
This will easily get you past 1254Mhz.

But guys, since the purchase of my Classy isn't going to happen I need another option..

Can you guys choose what card I should get from the following list:

MSI GTX780 TFIV Gaming @ €429.
MSI GTX780 Lightning @ €498.
GigaByte GV-N780OC-3GD Rev 2.0 @ €448.
Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 @ €468.
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Superclocked ACX @ €487.
Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream @ €482.


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That's one hell of a nice OC really.
> 
> Edit the fan profile a bit so that temps are lower and use 1.212v BIOS with higher power limit.
> This will easily get you past 1254Mhz.
> 
> But guys, since the purchase of my Classy isn't going to happen I need another option..
> 
> Can you guys choose what card I should get from the following list:
> 
> MSI GTX780 TFIV Gaming @ €429.
> MSI GTX780 Lightning @ €498.
> GigaByte GV-N780OC-3GD Rev 2.0 @ €448.
> Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 @ €468.
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Superclocked ACX @ €487.
> Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream @ €482.


I would say Lightning or Asus DC2OC (







)
Lightning is stock @ high GPU frequency and able to go high in OC but costs more than others.
(EVGA Classified that you didnt put in your selection is even better (consumption, performance @ stock and OC capacity) i think for almost same price)
Asus DC2OC is a good quality product, price is cheaper and its probably the quietest 780 card and very easy to OC but you will probably not get the OC you could get with lightning or classified... which reach +1.3 volt (GPU above 1,3 Ghz)
MSI twin frozr is nice as well for its price.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, The Classy is €540 here which isn't worth it tbh but I got one secondhand that the guy decided not to sell all of a sudden cause his replacement card (2x 290x) wasn't in stock and he didn't wanna be without a card.

Understandable, but why sell your card on a tech site when you don't even have a replacement ordered yet..

I had a TFIV Gaming once, a GTX780, but it had the crappy RAM brand so I sold it for the reference I had.
I also sold that since a mate really wanted to buy it and I had had enough of the nosie from the cooler @ 100% to keep VRM's cool









What's wrong with the R2.0 Gigabyte if I may ask as that had my personal preference.

Have to decide within the next 5 hours orso otherwise i'm too late to send the R9 290 I got now back.


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, The Classy is €540 here which isn't worth it tbh but I got one secondhand that the guy decided not to sell all of a sudden cause his replacement card (2x 290x) wasn't in stock and he didn't wanna be without a card.
> 
> Understandable, but why sell your card on a tech site when you don't even have a replacement ordered yet..
> 
> I had a TFIV Gaming once, a GTX780, but it had the crappy RAM brand so I sold it for the reference I had.
> I also sold that since a mate really wanted to buy it and I had had enough of the nosie from the cooler @ 100% to keep VRM's cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the R2.0 Gigabyte if I may ask as that had my personal preference.
> 
> Have to decide within the next 5 hours orso otherwise i'm too late to send the R9 290 I got now back.


I heard / read that MSI's ram can actually be crappy.
That's why i recommand Asus or EVGA ( many people reach 7500 mhz on those brands cards while MSI's card seem to have difficulties to overpass 6800...)
Gigabyte ok for Ghz edition.
But the WF, are you sure u'll get the rev2?


----------



## demo780

please, bios for zotac gtx 780 amp edition???


----------



## Imprezzion

They appear to have different SKU's here, R1.0 and R2.0, so on can hope









I'd also much rather have the guaranteed to be B1 Ghz Edition which is in stock @ €489 but the Lightning is just €11 more lol.


----------



## 7eleven

even on GHZ someone said it's written A1 on GPU-z but is it the same like in 780 Ti which also shows A1 on GPU-z...?
Hope you'll be lucky









Don't forget that on MSI lightning you also might have crapy ram....


----------



## Imprezzion

Aight. Ordered the Ghz Edition. It looks 10x better then the Lightning TBH.

I'll just give it a try







It'll be in tomorrow


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Aight. Ordered the Ghz Edition. It looks 10x better then the Lightning TBH.
> 
> I'll just give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be in tomorrow


Good choice, let us know if really B1


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Good choice, let us know if really B1


Aight. First thing I do is replace TIM so i'll show a PCB shot and a die shot with revision


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demo780*
> 
> please, bios for zotac gtx 780 amp edition???


I think amp is part of my new revision bios.


----------



## Marley217

Ok, I sure hope any of you can answer this question:

Is GTX 780 capable of running three screens (2 hdmi and 1 DVI-D), without using an active displayport - hdmi adapter?


----------



## sherlock

I have been considering flashing a new Bios to my 780 ACX(Gpu-z below) but am not sure which one of the Vbios 3 I am suppose to use since my Bios# is 80.10.36.00.80 and this is one of the pre-B1 ACX I bought in late June. I am thinking skyn3t-3A-ACX is the one to use, but am not sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marley217*
> 
> Ok, I sure hope any of you can answer this question:
> 
> Is GTX 780 capable of running three screens (2 hdmi and 1 DVI-D), without using an active displayport - hdmi adapter?


You would need a dual link DVI to HDMI adaptor(most of those only go up to 1920X1200), those give you full 2560X1440 conversion is harder to find/more expensive than a Display port-HDMI adaptor.


----------



## Marley217

Quote:


> You would need a dual link DVI to HDMI adaptor(most of those only go up to 1920X1200), those give you full 2560X1440 conversion is harder to find/more expensive than a Display port-HDMI adaptor.


Thanks, I actually have a DVI - HDMI adapter. It came with my samsung syncmaster. I also have a passive displayport to HDMI adapter.
The thing is, my ati R9 280x can only work with an active displayport - HDMI adapter.

So let me rephrase, will the GTX 780 work with three displays, without using *active* display port adapters?


----------



## jleslie246

Use dvi to hdmi cables


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marley217*
> 
> Thanks, I actually have a DVI - HDMI adapter. It came with my samsung syncmaster. I also have a passive displayport to HDMI adapter.
> The thing is, my ati R9 280x can only work with an active displayport - HDMI adapter.
> 
> So let me rephrase, will the GTX 780 work with three displays, without using *active* display port adapters?


You would go two dual link DVI & one HDMI.


----------



## Marley217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You would go two dual link DVI & one HDMI.


Alright, thanks! That simplifies stuff.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> I heard / read that MSI's ram can actually be crappy.
> That's why i recommand Asus or EVGA ( many people reach 7500 mhz on those brands cards while MSI's card seem to have difficulties to overpass 6800...)
> Gigabyte ok for Ghz edition.
> But the WF, are you sure u'll get the rev2?


Asus cards can also ship with elpida memory. On the forum where I hang out there's people that got elpida and clock to 6300MHz. The core is fine. But my MSI GTX 780 gaming out perform his card cause I hit 7200MHz without a hitch.

So Asus is no guarantee of not getting bad memory.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Asus cards can also ship with elpida memory. On the forum where I hang out there's people that got elpida and clock to 6300MHz. The core is fine. But my MSI GTX 780 gaming out perform his card cause I hit 7200MHz without a hitch.
> 
> So Asus is no guarantee of not getting bad memory.


Seems like people who recently bought asus directcu II gtx780's are getting lucky and have gotten Samsung memory on there cards. I can tell you that's not the case with everycard. Ive played with 2 asus dc2 cards and both had elpida memory. The better card only does 6500mhz game stable and 6700/6800 for benches. I would suggest something besides the dc2 given the options out there


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Seems like people who recently bought asus directcu II gtx780's are getting lucky and have gotten Samsung memory on there cards. I can tell you that's not the case with everycard. Ive played with 2 asus dc2 cards and both had elpida memory. The better card only does 6500mhz game stable and 6700/6800 for benches. I would suggest something besides the dc2 given the options out there


This guy bought it a week ago, and still got elpida.

Also I'm confused, why are you quoiting me? Tell it to the guy who thinks Asus get's good memory.


----------



## sena

Mine cards also got elpida memory and max oc is 6400 MHz, core is fine, i am now at 1346 MHz.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Mine cards also got elpida memory and max oc is 6400 MHz, core is fine, i am now at 1346 MHz.


I have Elpida too, 780 ACX. Seems the majority of ACX owners have samsung. Still, I'm running 1300/6850 so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## managerman

Occam,

Is there any way to keep the voltage at a higher level than 1.3v when using the volt mod? I am using 1.325v (1.35v actual)

-M


----------



## OccamRazor

Yes, with *Zawarudos tool*! Up to 1,500v!







for now only works with AB beta 15/16, we´re waiting to see if AB gets another update in the next few days and depending if we get support for 780Ti, it will be updated!
Until then it works fine!








In my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE* you have the link (or in my SIG)
and instructions on how to use it!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, with *Zawarudos tool*! Up to 1,500v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now only works with AB beta 15/16, we´re waiting to see if AB gets another update in the next few days and depending if we get support for 780Ti, it will be updated!
> Until then it works fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE* you have the link (or in my SIG)
> and instructions on how to use it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Occam,

I am using Zawarudo's tool to raise the voltage, but every time I reboot, afterburner resets the voltage back to 1.3v and I have to raise the voltage back up again to 1.325..I was hoping that there was a way to keep the voltage set at a voltage higher than 1.3v...?

Thanks for all your great support.

-M


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Occam,
> 
> I am using Zawarudo's tool to raise the voltage, but every time I reboot, afterburner resets the voltage back to 1.3v and I have to raise the voltage back up again to 1.325..I was hoping that there was a way to keep the voltage set at a voltage higher than 1.3v...?
> 
> Thanks for all your great support.
> 
> -M


Sorry but no! there is no way to set more than 1.300V on reboot with Zawaudo´s tool! (only 1,300V with AB profiles) but why do you want to do that? its stressful for your PSU and may damage your cards!
The voltage/power variations when the computer boots are too great to be healthy for your system IMO!

Play safe!

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but no! there is no way to set more than 1.300V on reboot with Zawaudo´s tool! (only 1,300V with AB profiles) but why do you want to do that? its stressful for your PSU and may damage your cards!
> The voltage/power variations when the computer boots are too great to be healthy for your system IMO!
> 
> Play safe!
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ok...playing safe sounds good to me....

-M


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but no! there is no way to set more than 1.300V on reboot with Zawaudo´s tool! (only 1,300V with AB profiles) but why do you want to do that? its stressful for your PSU and may damage your cards!
> The voltage/power variations when the computer boots are too great to be healthy for your system IMO!
> 
> Play safe!
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Im not able to use Zawaudos tool since I have a non reference gtx 780 but I do have a variable resistor installed and monitoring voltages with digital multimeter. When you boot your computer video card is only in 2d volts so voltage is really low regardless. Not til windows loads will you see any 3d voltage on your vid. I leave mine at 1.34v 24/7 and hope its fine lol. Guess its always good to be on the safe side though


----------



## Serper

I just bought the eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, but I want to unlock the vBIOS with a custom version.

My question is this, what will work on 80.80.31.00.80 vBIOS?

Also mine has SK Hynix GDDR5, which is supposedly the same that is used in the 780 Ti... I wonder if this card is just 780 Ti w/ locked features...

-Serper


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, but I want to unlock the vBIOS with a custom version.
> 
> My question is this, what will work on 80.80.31.00..80 vBIOS?
> 
> Also mine has SK Hynix GDDR5, which is supposedly the same that is used in the 780 Ti... I wonder if this card is just 780 Ti w/ locked features...
> 
> -Serper


GTX 780 TI uses a different PCB.


----------



## 8800GT

So how are those new bios' coming? Patiently waiting to open my card up








Damn Nvidia and their 106% pwr limit.Is there a bios I could do in the meantime for my 780 to test the waters?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, but I want to unlock the vBIOS with a custom version.
> 
> My question is this, what will work on 80.80.31.00.80 vBIOS?
> 
> Also mine has SK Hynix GDDR5, which is supposedly the same that is used in the 780 Ti... I wonder if this card is just 780 Ti w/ locked features...
> 
> -Serper




Head out to OP and download the proper bios for your card!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> So how are those new bios' coming? Patiently waiting to open my card up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Nvidia and their 106% pwr limit.Is there a bios I could do in the meantime for my 780 to test the waters?


Same to you! REV3! OP!









Patience! The new Revsion 3A is coming!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skellattarr

hi all i got a asus directcu ii oc gtx 780 card got it 2 months ago and been loving it


----------



## skellattarr

i wonder what memory chips i have on my card? i would like to find out if there is a way to know with out taking the card apart?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, but I want to unlock the vBIOS with a custom version.
> 
> My question is this, what will work on 80.80.31.00.80 vBIOS?
> 
> Also mine has SK Hynix GDDR5, which is supposedly the same that is used in the 780 Ti... I wonder if this card is just 780 Ti w/ locked features...
> 
> -Serper


YOU GOT PM!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> i wonder what memory chips i have on my card? i would like to find out if there is a way to know with out taking the card apart?


Look in the back of the card! the part of the card that is facing up after you installed it in your PC! you see the chips there, those are memory chips!
The tiny letters are the brand and designated timings and speed some can be decoded, like samsung and hynix!
but you have a 780 that has no memory chips on the back of the card, then fire up nvidia inspector and hover your mouse cursor over the memory type box and the memory brand will appear!








http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/nvidia_inspector_download,1.html



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skellattarr*
> 
> i wonder what memory chips i have on my card? i would like to find out if there is a way to know with out taking the card apart?


You can also use Nvidia inspector and hover your mouse over memory type.


----------



## Babel

My computer have restarted twice now while playing Cod: Ghosts. This is the only game in over 3 years that have made my computer turn off and turn on again after 5 seconds. I'm starting to think my PSU does not have a good enough ripple.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> My computer have restarted twice now while playing Cod: Ghosts. This is the only game in over 3 years that have made my computer turn off and turn on again after 5 seconds. I'm starting to think my PSU does not have a good enough ripple.


Might not be any help but only thing i can think of since it looks like a multi rail power supply is to make sure its balanced correctly and that your feeding yout card with 2 seperate rails like 12v3 and 12v4 for example


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Might not be any help but only thing i can think of since it looks like a multi rail power supply is to make sure its balanced correctly and that your feeding yout card with 2 seperate rails like 12v3 and 12v4 for example


I could try that. But how will that work if I decide to purchase another 780?


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update. 11/29/2013
Since all 780 are doing so well i decide to give a little bit more juice and added support for the most GPU.
read carefully each line and also I recommend you to take a little bit of your time and read OccamRazor Advanced Guide found in the OP below all vBios revision.
*A*ll vBios is in the OP and read for download now.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's
> 
> *I* would not call it rev 4 but rev *3A* according to all bios version
> I had to think a lot before doing this. As I posted it here before
> "I would not going to give the 780 that much power". but I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W*arning
> *W*hat you must know before you flash it.
> before you flash this new vBios especially for "noobs"
> that going to complain about high heat while gaming or benching
> Shut down their PSU´s if mishandled. because you don't know
> how to work with those values especially owners on AIR. if you are under water you fine.
> you never going to exceed 50c.
> On air you going to hit the max temp in a few minutes going to experience flickering all
> over the screen while gaming and bench.
> 
> *O*C is not about throwing the High voltage and slide it to PX 200% or AB 300% Power limit.
> You must learn how much voltage you add after each +13Mhz added to your OC.
> As now you have zawarudo volt hack to go 1.6v above instead voltmod 1.3v + LLC.
> So the same way he put the big warning add when use his tool I will add it here too.
> because if you burn it down it will be all on you. don't even thing in blame me.
> 
> *y*eah you going to blame V8 Jaguar F-Type Coupe with 700 horsepower "I gave you 500 horsepower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 0 to 60 mph in just 4 seconds when you hit the wall at the top speed of 320K.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look at this Beastly: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *do you?*
> 
> *F*or the shutdown's blame Ed, yes *O*ccamRazor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he is the one that calculates the power usage for us
> if you don't have enough juice, don't even take the red pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *V*ersion 80.10.3A.XX.XX
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> *D*efault power target *1*00% *3*30w by *1*50% slide *5*00w
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> *O*CN: skyn3t vBios list
> 
> *├───780 EVGAACX*
> 
> EVGA 780 ACX
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 Asus DC II*
> 
> Asus DC II
> Version 80.10.3A.00.13
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 Gainward Phantom*
> 
> Gainward Phanton
> Version 80.10.3A.00.08
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 Gigabyte WF OC*
> 
> Gigabyte WF OC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.32
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 HOF-3A-2B*
> 
> Galaxy HOF
> Version 80.10.3A.00.2B
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 HOF-3A-6B*
> 
> Galaxy HOF
> Version 80.10.3A.00.6B
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 iChill Accelero Hybrid*
> 
> iChill Accelero Hybrid
> Version 80.10.3A.00.1C
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 MSI Gaming*
> 
> MSI Gaming
> Version 80.10.3A.00.0E
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC*
> 
> MSI TwinFrozr OC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.26
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 EVGA 780 OC Reference*
> 
> EVGA 780 OC
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 Palit JetStream*
> 
> Palit JetStream
> Version 80.10.3A.00.04
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 PNY OC*
> 
> PNY
> Version 80.10.3A.00.1F
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 EVGA 780 SC Reference*
> 
> EVGA 780 SC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *├───780 Zotac AMP*
> 
> Zotac AMP
> Version 80.10.3A.00.59
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> *└───EVGA 780 Hydro copper*
> Since a lot members like this revision I decide to include it into the new rev 3A
> but this is the first Hydro copper bios revision, still rock solid for many.
> EVGA 780 Hydro copper
> Version 80.10.36.00.82
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> Play safe
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dear taminhncna, send your bios and your request via PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


i sent bios to you, my love


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> i sent bios to you, my love


I sincerely hope youre a girl...


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update. 11/29/2013
> Since all 780 are doing so well i decide to give a little bit more juice and added support for the most GPU.
> read carefully each line and also I recommend you to take a little bit of your time and read OccamRazor Advanced Guide found in the OP below all vBios revision.
> *A*ll vBios is in the OP and read for download now.


Holy cow he's released the KRAKEN....


----------



## Chomuco

!! broo!! asus directcu ii oc gtx 780 941 @ a 980 !!!







!!

bios nuev.. ?? skyn3t !!







genio!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> i sent bios to you, my love


wut?
This may tell you something
skyn3t below

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I sincerely hope youre a girl...


you too..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Holy cow he's released the KRAKEN....


Now we need a Power Plant.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

I have some questions about Nvflash and LLC mods.

1) In skynet's ref-bios rev.3 TXT are these flashing instructions:
"Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
"overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch.""

a) Why this and not just "nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosName.rom" ?
b) what is this command "--override" ? I know only about 3 commands with "override-" and they are:

"--overrideven" = "-4" ---> Turns on force flash and allows flash if PCI vendor ID mismatch between flashed bios and EEPROM data.
"--overridetype" = "-5" ---> Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID to mismatch.
"--overridesub" = "-6" ---> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID to mismatch.

2) What is the difference between http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
and this http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool ?

Does the Zawarudo's tool same job with LLC as LLC.exe ?

Thanks for replies...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> I have some questions about Nvflash and LLC mods.
> 
> 1) In skynet's ref-bios rev.3 TXT are these flashing instructions:
> "Nvflash --override -6 vBiosName.rom
> "overridesub 6 >> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID mismatch.""
> 
> a) Why this and not just "nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosName.rom" ?
> b) what is this command "--override" ? I know only about 3 commands with "override-" and they are:
> 
> "--overrideven" = "-4" ---> Turns on force flash and allows flash if PCI vendor ID mismatch between flashed bios and EEPROM data.
> "--overridetype" = "-5" ---> Allow firmware and adapter PCI device ID to mismatch.
> "--overridesub" = "-6" ---> Allow firmware and adapter PCI subsystem ID to mismatch.
> 
> 2) What is the difference between http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> and this http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool ?
> 
> Does the Zawarudo's tool same job with LLC as LLC.exe ?
> 
> Thanks for replies...


Some 780 cards are stubborn and make nvflash exit after encountering the PCI mismatch error, when you flash with the override command it flashes normally!
If you dont want to bother with commands download from my SIG the EZ3flash and you will flash easily, hassle free!








talking about my post and my guide heh?








Its the same, i just made a guide to facilitate the mod for those that are new to this business!
Yes, the Zawarudo's tool (Skyn3t Team also) does the same with the exception of being on until a complete shutdown, when you reboot you have to do the mod again, with the cold boot solution you wont!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Thanks







answer from the authors of the original posts and tools is always the best, thank you.

+The Ez3flash is nice but i like hassling with original commands and knowing how exactly things work(I thought i will be lazy so i downloaded it before but still using the classic CMD commands, found that entertaining...). But separate "batch"(.bat) files for every bios published on the first page for maximizing the comfort and minimizing hassle for lazy users for flashing with only one click - what about this idea?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update. 11/29/2013
> Since all 780 are doing so well i decide to give a little bit more juice and added support for the most GPU.
> read carefully each line and also I recommend you to take a little bit of your time and read OccamRazor Advanced Guide found in the OP below all vBios revision.
> *A*ll vBios is in the OP and read for download now.


Is it just me or does it show the OP hasn't been updated yet with the '3A' BIOS ?


----------



## skellattarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look in the back of the card! the part of the card that is facing up after you installed it in your PC! you see the chips there, those are memory chips!
> The tiny letters are the brand and designated timings and speed some can be decoded, like samsung and hynix!
> but you have a 780 that has no memory chips on the back of the card, then fire up nvidia inspector and hover your mouse cursor over the memory type box and the memory brand will appear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/nvidia_inspector_download,1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


thanks for the program it shows that i have samsung chips woot.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Is it just me or does it show the OP hasn't been updated yet with the '3A' BIOS ?


I was fixing the code, looks like OCN has limited code per page. Op updated.


----------



## managerman

Skyn3t,

I am currently using your v3 extreme benching bios (100% PT =440w) on my evga tri-sli 780 ACX's under water. Is there any reason I should upgrade to your new V3a bios? Better overclocks?

-M


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> 
> I am currently using your v3 extreme benching bios (100% PT =440w) on my evga 780 ACX under water. Is there any reason I should upgrade to your new V3a bios? Better overclocks?
> 
> -M


On rev 3*A* I added more headroom for Power limit slide to 150% PT and more 60w on top of the current extreme vbios + 109w on top of all rev 3. now you guys have plenty of juice of total 500W.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> On rev 3*A* I added more headroom for Power limit slide to 150% PT and more 60w on top of the current extreme vbios + 109w on top of all rev 3. now you guys have plenty of juice of total 500W.


----------



## Anoxy

Curious if anyone here has measured power draw for overvolted custom BIOS SLI 780s and 3570k overclocked?


----------



## Q5Grafx

Check out this screwed up ad.

10 pack evga gtx 780 classified 549.99

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-3788-KR/dp/B00E8PAAUS/ref=pd_rhf_ee_s_cp_32_VEAQ?ie=UTF8&refRID=07SW4W65E197G0ZJ6X75

if anyone actually gets this deal i want one for a finders fee


----------



## Q5Grafx

im actually in chat with amazon now to try and make this bind


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> On rev 3*A* I added more headroom for Power limit slide to 150% PT and more 60w on top of the current extreme vbios + 109w on top of all rev 3. now you guys have plenty of juice of total 500W.


@ Skyn3t

I'am experiencing a strange issue with the HC BIOS, At 1175 basically what the rev3 bios had as base clock at the same voltage I am throttling. When I raise the PT the power % goes up aswell. e.g. with 1336/7114 @ 1.3v with the 440PT BIOS all was fine with no throttling at all but with the new HC BIOS I throttle quite badly even at 150%PT.

I will try the EVGA OC Ref BIOS from rev '3A' and see if it exhibits the same behaviour.


----------



## Q5Grafx

playing it off like its a black friday deal
if this works i will be building alot of new machines


----------



## Chewbaaka

I cant increase voltage on my Gigabyte WF OC i had version 3 skynet 3a sc and it worked there but, i uppdated the bios to Gigabyte-skyn3t-3A-rev3a.rom since i had 80.10.3A.00.32 as a stock bios. But now i cant increase the voltage at all. Gona go back to skynet 3a sc as it worked there


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> playing it off like its a black friday deal
> if this works i will be building alot of new machines


wow somebody made a mistake....GL duder!


----------



## Q5Grafx

they are actually thinking about it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> @ Skyn3t
> 
> I'am experiencing a strange issue with the HC BIOS, At 1175 basically what the rev3 bios had as base clock at the same voltage I am throttling. When I raise the PT the power % goes up aswell. e.g. with 1336/7114 @ 1.3v with the 440PT BIOS all was fine with no throttling at all but with the new HC BIOS I throttle quite badly even at 150%PT.
> 
> I will try the EVGA OC Ref BIOS from rev '3A' and see if it exhibits the same behaviour.


flash the giga and give it a spin will be your best bet. the only thing I changed was the Power limit,


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> they are actually thinking about it.


It's a derp.


----------



## Chewbaaka

Skyn3t
I have tested the Gigabyte-skyn3t-3A-rev3a bios again and monitored the voltage and voltage never go higer then 1.05 volt i was running a benchmark and used gpuz and msi afterburner.


----------



## szeged

10 pack 780 classified? wait what? seriously?


----------



## Q5Grafx

szeged someone here just removed the post i showed the correspondance with amazon where they confirmed it was a 10 pack offer
i still have the link open if you want to try and get in on this yourself


----------



## psyside

Guys, what VRM temps should i expect on air with the DCII version, and fan on auto/manual ~70%? what core temps generally with max air oc?

Are all current DCII cards with that Elpida or whatever it was called memory garbage?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> szeged someone here just removed the post i showed the correspondance with amazon where they confirmed it was a 10 pack offer
> i still have the link open if you want to try and get in on this yourself


wuuhhh? I got that money, I just feel like it wouldn't actually go through.


----------



## Captivate

Anyone have experience with running very high voltages? I have chilled water cooling and would like to push my cards







. Just ran 1400mhz at 1.4v, temps never exceeded 35C, but obviously I need to worry more about the VRM temps, which I can't measure. I have EK FC waterblocks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Anyone have experience with running very high voltages? I have chilled water cooling and would like to push my cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just ran 1400mhz at 1.4v, temps never exceeded 35C, but obviously I need to worry more about the VRM temps, which I can't measure. I have EK FC waterblocks.


main thing you need to worry about is condensation.


----------



## Q5Grafx

order at amazon says 1 item so i called amazon and expressed my concerns that the ad says 10 pack and they stated yes this is a single package with 10 of the product in it. then documented than name of the associate and the time they called.


----------



## szeged

vrms run about 20c or so hotter than the core from what ive seen, so at 35c core the vrms would be roughly 55c, which is way in the safe zone.


----------



## Q5Grafx

amazon legal department will just hand over the 10 cards because of my documentation and the fact ive done 10k of business with them this year alone in pc parts.


----------



## skupples

I'll be interested to see if anyone goes for it, i'll shoot my self in the foot if it ended up being legit. That's an easy 4,000$ profit. EASY.


----------



## Q5Grafx

so everyone please get in on this blunder of Amazons and lets get a some wicked machines built from it


----------



## Captivate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> main thing you need to worry about is condensation.


Yeah, I'm keeping an eye on that. I just open my windows and see my temperatures drop like crazy. Water temp at 15C makes my cards run at 35C on 100% load, 1.4v and 1400mhz. Fans weren't even running at full speed, lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> so everyone please get in on this blunder of Amazons and lets get a some wicked machines built from it


lol, if it still reads that after work tomorrow i'll jump on it. Light up ebay/trader thread with 400$ clasis.


----------



## Q5Grafx

also everytime you contact amazon they send you an email with the agents name and a questionaire this is further documentation. they have to give it to me now. I have two agents documented stating this is a 10 pack deal both in recorded voice and text transcripts. that makes it more than enough for a binding contract.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol, if it still reads that after work tomorrow i'll jump on it. Light up ebay/trader thread with 400$ clasis.


nope



i tried to sneak in some info about the RIVE-BE also







but they gave me the generic " go away" answer rofl.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> vrms run about 20c or so hotter than the core from what ive seen, so at 35c core the vrms would be roughly 55c, which is way in the safe zone.


Thanks alot man. Around 90c max should be the limit for VRM's right? the DCII has sensor as well? i'm sure just confirming









Also as someone with big experience like you, did you use mods, or extreme IQ settings, SSAA maybe? how does this cards run in that situations? are the 290/290X much better in that perspective? very little or no reviews that show SSAA/downsampling tests sadly...

For the end, do you think i have at least slight chance to get 780DCII with Samsung memory, and what is your opinion about the DCII version, i should get like 1200 core for sure right? do you like the DCII 780's? thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks alot man. Around 90c max should be the limit for VRM's right? the DCII has sensor as well? i'm sure just confirming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also as someone with big experience like you, did you use mods, or extreme IQ settings, SSAA maybe? how does this cards run in that situations? are the 290/290X much better in that perspective? very little or no reviews that show SSAA/downsampling tests sadly...
> 
> For the end, do you think i have at least slight chance to get 780DCII with Samsung memory, and what is your opinion about the DCII version, i should get like 1200 core for sure right? do you like the DCII 780's? thanks


i think most vrms are rated at 85c? im not 100% on that, but i know asus uses top quality vrms on their cards, so if we havent seen any reference cards explode due to heat, i doubt we will see a DCII card do it









When gaming i refuse to turn down graphics







i go balls to the wall maxed out settings every time and at 2560x1440 the 780, titan and 780ti will get the job done. I havent tried downsampling much except to see how its done, so no info there sadly.

Im not too sure what memory most DCII come with as i mostly dabble with evga cards, but there is a good chance you will get samsung, maybe hynix, which is just as good as samsung.

1200 on the core sounds reasonable for that card


----------



## Q5Grafx

so they have updated the page but it still says 10 pack but now it states $596.22


----------



## Q5Grafx

ok here is a question id like to post to the group. I was looking at frozencpu.com and they offer a phase change cooling tower by LD. does anyone here have experience with the liquid nitrogen cooling systems on these cards? supposedly this tower will cool the cpu and gpu to temps of -30c.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think most vrms are rated at 85c? im not 100% on that, but i know asus uses top quality vrms on their cards, so if we havent seen any reference cards explode due to heat, i doubt we will see a DCII card do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When gaming i refuse to turn down graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i go balls to the wall maxed out settings every time and at 2560x1440 the 780, titan and 780ti will get the job done. I havent tried downsampling much except to see how its done, so no info there sadly.
> 
> Im not too sure what memory most DCII come with as i mostly dabble with evga cards, but there is a good chance you will get samsung, maybe hynix, which is just as good as samsung.
> 
> 1200 on the core sounds reasonable for that card


Thanks bro rep +









I just hope, my card comes with anything but Elpida or whatever that manufacturer is called lol!

So in short, if i keep my core at 60c there is nothing to worry about









Thanks again.

P.S. Do you notice any real world performance gains with Titan vs 780 clock for clock? maybe better min fps, smoother gameplay? less "stutter" ?


----------



## pacopepe

Hi

I just bought a new card and I was reading the thread, but I have some doubts that I don't know if I understand them well.

When the gpu clock boost starts to run in a 780? Under what conditions?

If I flash the skyn3t bios, I see that I will lose the boost, that means that if I have a card that runs at 1000mhz, will always run at 1000 instead of the normal bios with 900mhz and 1000mhz when boost?

thanks!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> so they have updated the page but it still says 10 pack but now it states $596.22


Also has a big "Item Under Review" tag plastered on the page lol...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks bro rep +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope, my card comes with anything but Elpida or whatever that manufacturer is called lol!
> 
> So in short, if i keep my core at 60c there is nothing to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> P.S. Do you notice any real world performance gains with Titan vs 780 clock for clock? maybe better min fps, smoother gameplay? less "stutter" ?


780 vs titan in real world gaming the difference is so small you wont notice it unless you are watching a fps meter the entire time


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 780 vs titan in real world gaming the difference is so small you wont notice it unless you are watching a fps meter the entire time


Thanks, man









I saw few videos of *prolonged gameplay* with DCII, and the temps with fans on 70% and 1200/7000 OC where around 75c which means ill have to use 80% fan, in order to keep vrms around 100c


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacopepe*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just bought a new card and I was reading the thread, but I have some doubts that I don't know if I understand them well.
> 
> When the gpu clock boost starts to run in a 780? Under what conditions?
> 
> If I flash the skyn3t bios, I see that I will lose the boost, that means that if I have a card that runs at 1000mhz, will always run at 1000 instead of the normal bios with 900mhz and 1000mhz when boost?
> 
> thanks!


When the card is under load the boost will start and fall when unload and start again when loaded! Yes you loose the boost with my Brothers bios but you gain much more than you loose!
Check out my guide for a better understanding of OC, bios flash and the works!









*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Imprezzion

EDIT DISREGARD

I had a whole story here about unlocked volt control on my Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz but I measured output voltage on the controller. Not input voltage on the core. Which is NOT unlocked.

Even thought MSI AB might tell ya it's unlocked, it isn't.


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Hello Everyone,

I have a Zotac GTX 780 with an EVGA Hydro Copper Block installed. Please let me know as to which bios to flash on this card.


----------



## yenclas

Hi,

I have MSI GeForce GTX 780 Gaming TwinFrozr 3GB5/OC

Which bios od two can I flash ?

├───780 MSI Gaming
780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI Gaming
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E
[*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
780MSITwinFrozrOC.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.26
[*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have MSI GeForce GTX 780 Gaming TwinFrozr 3GB5/OC
> 
> Which bios od two can I flash ?
> 
> ├───780 MSI Gaming
> 780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
> [*] MSI Gaming
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> ├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
> 780MSITwinFrozrOC.zip 67k .zip file
> [*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.26
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w


Download the one with the same name: 780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
That should be the correct one, if you have the 80.10.x.x.x bios, if you have rev B1, the go with the 80.80.x.x.x vbios


----------



## sherlock

I have been considering flashing a new Bios to my 780 ACX(Gpu-z below) but am not sure which one of the Vbios 3 I am suppose to use since my Bios# is 80.10.36.00.80 and this is one of the pre-B1 ACX I bought in late June. I am thinking skyn3t-3A-ACX is the one to use, but am not sure.



Is this the one
Quote:


> skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip 534k .zip file
> Nvidia GTX 780 ACX
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting smile.gif
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewbaaka*
> 
> Skyn3t
> I have tested the Gigabyte-skyn3t-3A-rev3a bios again and monitored the voltage and voltage never go higer then 1.05 volt i was running a benchmark and used gpuz and msi afterburner.


it never go or you never set the voltage higher? explain better yourself. please fill the RiG Info out first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> main thing you need to worry about is condensation.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a Zotac GTX 780 with an EVGA Hydro Copper Block installed. Please let me know as to which bios to flash on this card.


Zotac vBios rev3A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I have been considering flashing a new Bios to my 780 ACX(Gpu-z below) but am not sure which one of the Vbios 3 I am suppose to use since my Bios# is 80.10.36.00.80 and this is one of the pre-B1 ACX I bought in late June. I am thinking skyn3t-3A-ACX is the one to use, but am not sure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one


rev 3 ACX, this is what you need to flash.


----------



## Thoth420

Someone much more skilled than me is going to install a full custom water system to replace my h100i. He asked me if I would like to add the 780 to the loop. I assume that it would be sheer insanity to say no. I see alot of talk about EK blocks but he said he wanted to use Koolance(like 100% Koolance products afaik). Thoughts? Oh and if this matters(can't see it would)...no plans to SLI 780's.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have MSI GeForce GTX 780 Gaming TwinFrozr 3GB5/OC
> 
> Which bios od two can I flash ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ├───780 MSI Gaming
> 780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
> [*] MSI Gaming
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> ├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
> 780MSITwinFrozrOC.zip 67k .zip file
> [*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.26
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w


vBios update 11/30/2013

I just added the MSI TFIII in the OP
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> *├───780 MSI TwinFrozr III*
> 780MSITwinFrozrIII
> [*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.004D
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it never go or you never set the voltage higher? explain better yourself. please fill the RiG Info out first.
> This
> Zotac vBios rev3A


But I see the Zotac Bios for AMP edition. Mine is a reference card with a hydro copper block installed. Should I still flash the Zotac AMP bios or the reference 780 bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Someone much more skilled than me is going to install a full custom water system to replace my h100i. He asked me if I would like to add the 780 to the loop. I assume that it would be sheer insanity to say no. I see alot of talk about EK blocks but he said he wanted to use Koolance(like 100% Koolance products afaik). Thoughts?


Yes Of course, add the 780 to the loop. rules of







is 240mm rad for each block. it does matter koolance is a nice wb, but many prefer EK block. they said is has a better VRM contact. you can mix brand if you want. I like to keep everything all with the same brand when possible. All my fittings is Bitspower, CPU block is Koolance 370, GPU block is Hydro copper.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> But I see the Zotac Bios for AMP edition. Mine is a reference card with a hydro copper block installed. Should I still flash the Zotac AMP bios or the reference 780 bios.


it doesn't matter. you are under water so, the only down side is you were on air. the only reason I had not added the .37 zotac bios because i never liked that revision, I remember when EVGA launched the revision it only gave us headache. This is why I skipped that revision. .36 and .3A is the best bios revision they released.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes Of course, add the 780 to the loop. rules of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 240mm rad for each block. it does matter koolance is a nice wb, but many prefer EK block. they said is has a better VRM contact. you can mix brand if you want. I like to keep everything all with the same brand when possible. All my fittings is Bitspower, CPU block is Koolance 370, GPU block is Hydro copper.


Awesome! Ya he did say he wanted to stick with all one brand and he is familiar with Koolance. I figure might be smart to let him use what he knows especially considering what you said Sky. Thanks...so excited! Thinking of green to make up for the lost shroud LED.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Awesome! Ya he did say he wanted to stick with all one brand and he is familiar with Koolance. I figure might be smart to let him use what he knows especially considering what you said Sky. Thanks...so excited! Thinking of green to make up for the lost shroud LED.


----------



## Anoxy

So if one of my 780s hit 85+ several times, the VRMs could have been in the 100s? I really hope my cards are not damaged as I just removed the stock coolers and installed waterblocks. It will be a pain in the arse if I get this loop finished and find out my cards are damaged.


----------



## sena

I have problems with new 3A bios, 3d voltage is stuck at 1050mV, and card is crashing.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I have problems with new 3A bios, 3d voltage is stuck at 1050mV, and card is crashing.


Have you tried reinstalling video card drivers? If not I would suggest trying that.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 11/30/2013
> 
> I just added the MSI TFIII in the OP


I just do not understand

I have an MSI Twin Frozr OC Edition Gaming

On the first page there are three similar models:

MSI Gaming 780
MSI 780 TwinFrozr OC
MSI 780 TwinFrozr III

Which is exactly my model ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So if one of my 780s hit 85+ several times, the VRMs could have been in the 100s? I really hope my cards are not damaged as I just removed the stock coolers and installed waterblocks. It will be a pain in the arse if I get this loop finished and find out my cards are damaged.


Nop, dont worry! if they were damaged you would have noticed a smell of burned electronics and your card would be dead, so, your card is fine!








Your cards VRM´s withstand higher temps (+125C) but when exposed to high temperatures in a sustained and repeated manner, then yes, they might pop a mosfet or two!









Here is a quote from my OC guide:

"No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!"

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> I just do not understand
> 
> I have an *MSI Twin Frozr OC* Edition Gaming
> 
> On the first page there are three similar models:
> 
> MSI Gaming 780
> MSI 780 TwinFrozr OC
> MSI 780 TwinFrozr III
> 
> Which is exactly my model ?


MSI 780 TwinFrozr OC = MSI Twin Frozr OC

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> MSI 780 TwinFrozr OC = MSI Twin Frozr OC
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you!

Word "Gaming", confused me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I have problems with new 3A bios, 3d voltage is stuck at 1050mV, and card is crashing.


If would you next time when decide to pick up a GPU get any brand except Giga and Asus if you don't want issue with voltage control.

try reflash and see what going on . did you disable EEprom? if not do it. before you flash.

"I don't care what people say "Oh why I have to disable EEprom to flash my GPU or Yeah you don't need to disable it to flash a GPU.

if they would know much about it they would explain why not. this is why In my guide I do recommend everyone to disable it before flash. you can always enable it back after you flash the GPU. but see no reason to keep it ON because if you are in the world of OC and flash vBios, why you should turn on? I would say OK if you decide to go back to stock bios and sell your GPU or RMA it.


----------



## Q5Grafx

update on the 10 pack of GTX 780 Classified cards for $549.99 from amazon. I recieved one card today so i called amazon and said there must be a mistake i ordered a ten pack for $549.99 as the ad says. I got the typical well id be happy to give you a refund. so i said no I would rather recieve the other 9 cards. At that point he stated they were out of the cards so i said its ok I will wait for them. they once again offered me a refund so i could try to get the deal from another seller and I stated no I like doing business with amazon. He replied "I have no idea when we will get more in." So I said I can wait then he asked do i need them immediately so I said no I can wait a few weeks if need be. So the end story is I will be recieving the other 9 cards it will just take them a little while to fulfill.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If would you next time when decide to pick up a GPU get any brand except Giga and Asus if you don't want issue with voltage control.
> 
> try reflash and see what going on . did you disable EEprom? if not do it. before you flash.
> 
> "I don't care what people say "Oh why I have to disable EEprom to flash my GPU or Yeah you don't need to disable it to flash a GPU.
> 
> if they would know much about it they would explain why not. this is why In my guide I do recommend everyone to disable it before flash. you can always enable it back after you flash the GPU. but see no reason to keep it ON because if you are in the world of OC and flash vBios, why you should turn on? I would say OK if you decide to go back to stock bios and sell your GPU or RMA it.


I did eeprom disable, i also disabled sli, i have voltage control when i do 1.3v softmode, but when i want to just have 1.21V then problem appears, i returned to old 440W bios, and everything is working, i will give 3a another shot tommorow.

btw mine cards are gigabyte wf3.


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> update on the 10 pack of GTX 780 Classified cards for $549.99 from amazon. I recieved one card today so i called amazon and said there must be a mistake i ordered a ten pack for $549.99 as the ad says. I got the typical well id be happy to give you a refund. so i said no I would rather recieve the other 9 cards. At that point he stated they were out of the cards so i said its ok I will wait for them. they once again offered me a refund so i could try to get the deal from another seller and I stated no I like doing business with amazon. He replied "I have no idea when we will get more in." So I said I can wait then he asked do i need them immediately so I said no I can wait a few weeks if need be. So the end story is I will be recieving the other 9 cards it will just take them a little while to fulfill.


I don't think you ll ever get them... You should take the refund and win 1 card free..lol

In my country, if they ever do a mistake like that, they call you back and inform, that it was a system conflict and now that its all back to normal, the order is being canceled.


----------



## Q5Grafx

well i have documented them stating that the 10 cards for 549.99 was a legit deal 3 times on the phone and in chat. in this country that makes it a binding deal


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I did eeprom disable, i also disabled sli, i have voltage control when i do 1.3v softmode, but when i want to just have 1.21V then problem appears, i returned to old 440W bios, and everything is working, i will give 3a another shot tommorow.
> 
> btw mine cards are gigabyte wf3.


did you try with PX or only AB ?


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> well i have documented them stating that the 10 cards for 549.99 was a legit deal 3 times on the phone and in chat. in this country that makes it a binding deal


Lucky guy then, keep us informed and make a giveaway hahaha lol

Once they did that by a mistake in my country with Canon 5d mark 2 cameras, for only 70 euro (95 bucks). Hundreds of people ordered it, but nobody took it, after they monitored their mistake.


----------



## skyn3t

@sena I did a small revision on the gigabyte vbios and added voltage control for AB so you can flash now. it should work. If any of you has the same issue , re-download the vBios and re-flash it.


----------



## Zeus

I've added a second EVGA GTX 780 SC to my rig and today I've noticed that it appears I have a A1 & B1 versions (going by the firmware versions). Will this cause me any issues with oc'ing them?

btw - I will be putting them under water this week


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus*
> 
> I've added a second EVGA GTX 780 SC to my rig and today I've noticed that it appears I have a A1 & B1 versions (going by the firmware versions). Will this cause me any issues with oc'ing them?
> 
> btw - I will be putting them under water this week


your a1 will have issues keeping up with the B1, assuming it's gk110A & GK110B.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> your a1 will have issues keeping up with the B1, assuming it's gk110A & GK110B.


how is that?

if his B1 chip clocks better then the A1 chip then the A1 will have trouble keeping up


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how is that?
> 
> if his B1 chip clocks better then the A1 chip then the A1 will have trouble keeping up


That's exactly what I just said...

The GK110A chip will have issues keeping up with the GK110B.









"your a1 will have issues keeping up with the b1"

= b1 better clocker than a1


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's exactly what I just said...
> 
> The GK110A chip will have issues keeping up with the GK110B.


oh whoops but it could be the other way around A1 could clock better than the B1 chip

thats what i meant, B1 chip dosent guarantee a better overclocker over the A1 its all about the silicon lottery

B1 chip could clock worse


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop, dont worry! if they were damaged you would have noticed a smell of burned electronics and your card would be dead, so, your card is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cards VRM´s withstand higher temps (+125C) but when exposed to high temperatures in a sustained and repeated manner, then yes, they might pop a mosfet or two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quote from my OC guide:
> 
> "No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks, the reason I am slightly concerned is because prior to installing waterblocks, my computer would periodically make the Windows USB connection/disconnection sound. I'm worried that might be due to one or both of my 780s shorting out. I only ever used the stock BIOS, however I did usually move the voltage slider in Precision X to 1.3mV for gaming. But the cards seemed to operate fine.

But maybe I'm just being a worry wort. Really hope I don't need to take apart my loop and remove my waterblocks if they turn out to be damaged.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> well i have documented them stating that the 10 cards for 549.99 was a legit deal 3 times on the phone and in chat. in this country that makes it a binding deal


go take this attempt to take advantage of someone/something into another thread. leave this thread alone, leave it to the contribution of the membership, leave it to positive efforts and actions.

Skynet team....amazing work with the new bios and with the guide. I will be updated my bios soon, however I think a new PSU is in the cards for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh whoops but it could be the other way around A1 could clock better than the B1 chip
> 
> thats what i meant, B1 chip dosent guarantee a better overclocker over the A1 its all about the silicon lottery
> 
> B! chip could clock worse


It could, but the results here show that it's highly improbable.


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone comment on how well they perform on ultra bf4 with 2xmsaa/4xmsaa? I have a 770 and I like it a lot, but I am thinking I might use evga step up to get a 780 4gb model card and a 120hz monitor. I am sick of needing to use vsync to prevent screen tearing and I want to be able to get 60+ fps average. I don't want to deal with micro stutter from gtx 770 sli's.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It could, but the results here show that it's highly improbable.


well i havent see any B1 chips clocking higher than my A1


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i havent see any B1 chips clocking higher than my A1


your A1 has no voltage leash. The comparison would have to be made @ 1.212, & on average.


----------



## szeged

b1 chips at 1.212 do roughly 1300 or so, in bench runs, whats the average for a1 at 1.212?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> your A1 has no voltage leash. The comparison would have to be made @ 1.212, & on average.


i did not no B1 chips were locked @ 1.212? .... that sucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> b1 chips at 1.212 do roughly 1300 or so, in bench runs, whats the average for a1 at 1.212?


i can bench @ 1254MHZ with 1.212v with not the best chip


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i did not no B1 chips were loced @ 1.212? .... that sucks
> i can bench @ 1254MHZ with 1.212v with not the best chip


Is that with the voltage mod enabled, but dialed back to 1.212? If so, it's more like 1.238


----------



## yenclas

Hi,

I flashed MSI 780 TwinFrozr OC (rev3A) bios and reinstalled drivers, and passing Unigine Heaven ans get artifacts. Looking at the MSI Afterburner have seen that the problem is that the voltage only reaches 1,062 when it should be 1,150.

Before I had the 3A-ACX bios and all was going well

What is the problem ? Bug in this new bios ?


----------



## lilchronic

i see the 780 TI's with the B1 chips doing on average 1300Mhz + but havent seen many ... B1 780 results, actually i havent seen any









..... maybe we could add a tab in that asic chart on for A1 and B1 chips


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> however I think a new PSU is in the cards for me.


You want help with that?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> There are 2 revisions of the GTX 780 GPU.
> 
> There are no real performance or overclocking differences between them, just some updates in process/manufacturing.
> 
> All 780's are now B1.


http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2063776


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You want help with that?


I will likely take you up on that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I will likely take you up on that.


If you dont want to post here you can send me a PM and i can help you out

Or just post here but its a bit off topic


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you dont want to post here you can send me a PM and i can help you out
> 
> Or just post here but its a bit off topic


I feel like PSUs are brought up so much in here that it's almost not even off topic anymore


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I feel like PSUs are brought up so much in here that it's almost not even off topic anymore


Well it is kinda hard to turn your 5000$ PC on without one


----------



## Anoxy

Nah my PC runs off of sunlight


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Nah my PC runs off of sunlight


Mine runs on unicorn farts


----------



## pacopepe

after flashing skyn3t, Afterburner doesn't say to me what are my core voltages, power limits, or core clocks.

I know I can see the core clock and memory limits on gpu-z, but how I know the base core voltage and power limit? I need to know that to know after what will be in the max settings for example +62.

Is +62 = 1.212 +0.062v = 1,274v ? Or what it is? I am on air and I don't want to fry my DCII for being an ignorant









thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacopepe*
> 
> after flashing skyn3t, Afterburner doesn't say to me what are my core voltages, power limits, or core clocks.
> 
> I know I can see the core clock and memory limits on gpu-z, but how I know the base core voltage and power limit? I need to know that to know after what will be in the max settings for example +62.
> 
> Is +62 = 1.212 +0.062v = 1,274v ? Or what it is? I am on air and I don't want to fry my DCII for being an ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Did you install the drivers after flashing? if not do it; if it doesnt fix it, Close AB, go to AB folder delete profiles folder, restart AB, go to settings and redo the :



Actually its: (1.14v / 1.15v + 0,062v = 1.200v /1.212v)









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## pacopepe

Uhm, did all of that.

Flash this morning skyn3t, but didn't re-install the drivers.

After reading you I just uninstalled with DDU, reboot, reinstall, delete the profiles of afterburne 3.0.0 b17, but still the same, I can see the extra numbers but not the base ones.










But, well, knowing the numbers I don't really need to see the sum at all.

Thanks for it!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacopepe*
> 
> can't say thanks enough


he did a favor you , now you do for us. fill this out this is 780 club rules.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacopepe*
> 
> can't say thanks enough


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacopepe*
> 
> Uhm, did all of that.
> 
> Flash this morning skyn3t, but didn't re-install the drivers.
> 
> After reading you I just uninstalled with DDU, reboot, reinstall, delete the profiles of afterburne 3.0.0 b17, but still the same, I can see the extra numbers but not the base ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, well, knowing the numbers I don't really need to see the sum at all.
> 
> Thanks for it!


Thats how AB works! it tells you what to add to your default values, it does not read them! Read it with the AB monitor! it shows the voltage, core clocks, memory clocks and power draw percentage! Besides to enable the OSD you click on the values you want to show in the AB moniyot!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> he did a favor you , now you do for us. fill this out *this is 780 club rules*.


Yap! THIS!


----------



## Chewbaaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it never go or you never set the voltage higher? explain better yourself. please fill the RiG Info out first.
> 
> Well if i use Gigabyte-skyn3t-3A-rev3a my card never go higher then 1.05 volt under 3d in bencmarks, the card should have 1.1620 volt in 3d. In msi afterburner i can set the power and voltage but it does not
> increase voltage at all after i have applied it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I have problems with new 3A bios, 3d voltage is stuck at 1050mV, and card is crashing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @sena I did a small revision on the gigabyte vbios and added voltage control for AB so you can flash now. it should work. If any of you has the same issue , re-download the vBios and re-flash it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewbaaka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it never go or you never set the voltage higher? explain better yourself. please fill the RiG Info out first.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chewbaaka*
> 
> Well if i use Gigabyte-skyn3t-3A-rev3a my card never go higher then 1.05 volt under 3d in bencmarks, the card should have 1.1620 volt in 3d. In msi afterburner i can set the power and voltage but it does not
> increase voltage at all after i have applied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re-download the bios and flash it again, it has been fixed!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...


----------



## sherlock

Thanks skyn3t, I flashed to ACX Rev 3 Bios for my GTX 780 ACX and everything is doing well







+repped.

->


----------



## Chewbaaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Re-download the bios and flash it again, it has been fixed!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks guys, Its working likte a charm now ;D


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewbaaka*
> 
> Thanks guys, Its working likte a charm now ;D


Nice, do it now it will fix more


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Hello Sky,

I have flashed the new 780 Zotac AMP 3A bios on my reference card with a hydro copper block. The base clock is 980 as defined in the bios. How do I Overclock this card now. I am unaware of overclocking with the new power targets. I am using EVGA Precision X for this. Should I slide the power target all the way upto 150? or should I leave it at 100 itself as the power would be 330w by default. How about the voltage. I guess I will just slide it up to 1.212 volts. Please assist buddy.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Wow Skynet and OccamRazor thanks for revision 3A by far the best for what I have!

ACX SC using PrecisionX

Power Target: 150

GPU: +225

Mem: +195

Fan set to 70% for gaming

And before (on stock) I would hit 77-81 on FFXIV:ARR, now ive only reached 71max


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Hello Sky,
> 
> I have flashed the new 780 Zotac AMP 3A bios on my reference card with a hydro copper block. The base clock is 980 as defined in the bios. How do I Overclock this card now. I am unaware of overclocking with the new power targets. I am using EVGA Precision X for this. Should I slide the power target all the way upto 150? or should I leave it at 100 itself as the power would be 330w by default. How about the voltage. I guess I will just slide it up to 1.212 volts. Please assist buddy.


Is a guide in the front page, check it out, OccamRazor made it step by step.


----------



## Captivate

I am not a fan of the Boost mechanisms in the new generation of graphics cards. Am I alone on this? Reason why I like these bioses by skyn3t is because boost is disabled and whatever you set it at in afterburner/precision is the actual speed. Just like that.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I am not a fan of the Boost mechanisms in the new generation of graphics cards. Am I alone on this? Reason why I like these bioses by skyn3t is because boost is disabled and whatever you set it at in afterburner/precision is the actual speed. Just like that.


Amen to that,couldn't agree with you more....


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is a guide in the front page, check it out, OccamRazor made it step by step.


Ok. for some strange reason, the card never goes above 849 Mhz even though the base clock of the bios is 980 Mhz. What is wrong with this. I flashed the zotac amp 3A bios. I re-installed the drivers after the flash as well. I tired running heaven and AC4 but the clock is stuck at 849 Mhz. I tried increasing the voltage and power targets as well.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Ok. for some strange reason, the card never goes above 849 Mhz even though the base clock of the bios is 980 Mhz. What is wrong with this. I flashed the zotac amp 3A bios. I re-installed the drivers after the flash as well. I tired running heaven and AC4 but the clock is stuck at 849 Mhz. I tried increasing the voltage and power targets as well.


Are you not reading the first post and the descriptions???

Quote:


> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> *[*] Disabled boost*
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Are you not reading the first post and the descriptions???


still shouldn't be running @ 849, as the bios clearly states 980 is the base core clock.

@irfanrafeeq88 Reflash the card back to your stock bios, then flash back to the new bios. Make sure you disable the eeprom protection, might as well disable ID mismatch, even if it's not interspecies bios.


----------



## YounGMessiah

But earlier he was saying it was showing 980

Quote:


> Hello Sky,
> 
> I have flashed the new 780 Zotac AMP 3A bios on my reference card with a hydro copper block. The base clock is 980 as defined in the bios. How do I Overclock this card now. I am unaware of overclocking with the new power targets. I am using EVGA Precision X for this. Should I slide the power target all the way upto 150? or should I leave it at 100 itself as the power would be 330w by default. How about the voltage. I guess I will just slide it up to 1.212 volts. Please assist buddy.


And everything he needs is on first page, but possibly could need a reflash or to make sure his voltage is back up


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irfanrafeeq88*
> 
> Ok. for some strange reason, the card never goes above 849 Mhz even though the base clock of the bios is 980 Mhz. What is wrong with this. I flashed the zotac amp 3A bios. I re-installed the drivers after the flash as well. I tired running heaven and AC4 but the clock is stuck at 849 Mhz. I tried increasing the voltage and power targets as well.


you got pm


----------



## pacopepe

Finally managed to get this on my asus DCII





skyn3t bios

GPU Clock(MHz): 1145
Max GPU Voltage(mV): 1.21
Memory Clock(MHz): 6380 / 1597
Power Target: 100
GPU Temp: 69º

It's strange, with 1145 mhz, I can run every benchmark and game. With 1150 far cry 3 crashes but 3dmark 11 runs fine, with 1180, unigine heaven can run for hours, but 3dmark and far cry crashes.

So, 1145 it is what I'll have at the end I think. Not bad either, shame of elpida memory.

Anyway, thanks for your help and the bios


----------



## YounGMessiah

Try raising your power target maybe?


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you got pm


Hello Sky

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## pacopepe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Try raising your power target maybe?


I don't know if you are telling to me, but I never saw in msi kombustor or afterburner the power near to 100% never, 80 85%, not much more, so I think that allowing more tdp will not change anything. But maybe I am wrong


----------



## skyn3t

@irfanrafeeq88 you are one of those that are not lucky with .3A bios revision. .37 is yours, now that you get fixed go play safe.


----------



## saberkick

I'm a new owner of a Asus GTX 780 DC II OC, I filled the Google sheet so hopefully I'll be on the list.

I'd like to ask about some weird things that happens with my card when I try to overclock.
I use EVGA Precision X, the latest version. I managed to push the GPU clock to +240Mhz without touching the voltage, but of course the power limit is maxed at 110%. When running Heaven Benchmark at 1920x1080 maxed out it runs fine, I can see in the performance log of EVGA Precision that my GPU clock goes around and sometimes above 1250Mhz, while on GPU-Z the GPU boost with +240Mhz is at 1180Mhz. I know this is because GPU Boost 2.0 and I have a hard time to understand how it works...

Later after running Heaven over and over something weird happen. I increased the gPU clock to +250Mhz and above and raised the voltage the +0.35 (the max) and nothing was stable, the score I got from Heaven was lower and I could see in the perf log that my GPU never got above 1100Mhz, even though the frequency was higher than before !!! I even tried +240Mhz again and it didn't work.

I put the pc to sleep for a while and then I retested with +240Mhz, voltage to +0, and it worked like a charm. As a matter of fact I even was able to push to +250Mhz still without touching the voltage and it worked !

So the question is: Why didn't it work the first time and why did it work later ? Was it because my PC was too hot the first time ? My GPU never went above 75C but since I was running _Heaven over and over the components inside my PC they did get hotter. Was that the cause ? If yes how to properly overclock this card then ?

Second problem I had, after all this said above I decided to put my "working" oc which is +240Mhz on the GPU and + 500Mhz to the memory, voltage +0, power target 110. I played Metro 2033 for few minutes and when I stopped I saw that the gpu never went about like 500Mhz !!! And the temp barely 40C ! In other word the card was running underclocked even though it was oc in EVGA and on GPUz ! I tried MSI Kombustor and the same, the max TDP was around 50, and the card was running underclocked. The only thing I could do to solve this is restarting the pc. I had this same problem with my previous card, a GTX 560ti and with that one reinstalling the drivers sloved the problem.

My rig:
i5 2500k 4,5Ghz
8Gb ram
Asus GTX 780 DC II OC
Sabertooth Z77
Samsung 830 128go
Maxtor 500go hdd
Seasonic x-560W

Thank you !


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you try with PX or only AB ?


MSI AB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @sena I did a small revision on the gigabyte vbios and added voltage control for AB so you can flash now. it should work. If any of you has the same issue , re-download the vBios and re-flash it.


Thx mate, i will give it a try, +1 rep.
Also i have one question, do i have to use nvflash protectoff everytime i want to flash bios?


----------



## irfanrafeeq88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @irfanrafeeq88 you are one of those that are not lucky with .3A bios revision. .37 is yours, now that you get fixed go play safe.


Thanks a lot for your assistance brother. Unfortunately, even the 1137 bios that you made for me did not work out. The core clock was stuck at 1045 itself







. So, I flashed back to the 980Mhz bios that you gave me for my card. Its working perfectly fine now. You do a great job of supporting people like me. Kudos to you buddy


----------



## Zeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> your a1 will have issues keeping up with the B1, assuming it's gk110A & GK110B.


Thanks. I guess time will tell


----------



## xsiyahx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1758112?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1757998

skynet bios v4 with this card http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-780-superclocked-03g-p4-2783-a950142.html

but i have B1 and Hynix chip

run with 1400 valley but needs more than 1,3V for stable


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> MSI AB
> Thx mate, i will give it a try, +1 rep.
> Also i have one question, do i have to use *nvflash protectoff everytime i want to flash bios?*


This is a frequently asked question! The answer is NO!
Doing the protectoff command is like removing the write protection from a flash drive, meaning you do it only once! it will stay disabled!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## valkeriefire

Hello,

What FPS are people getting in BF4 Ultra preset at 2560x1440? What clock speed do you run too? My 780 FTW will do 1254 on stock volts and 1280 on 1.212, which makes it a little faster than a stock 780Ti. I can step up to a Ti for $138, and I'm number zero in the queue, but I'm not sure extra performance is worth the money, the 780 FTW OC should be enough for me until maxwell comes out. What do you all think? I'm looking for 60 FPS in bf4. I also don't really want to step up because the 780ti is not yet supported by OS X, and I do all my productivity work there.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> What FPS are people getting in BF4 Ultra preset at 2560x1440? What clock speed do you run too? My 780 FTW will do 1254 on stock volts and 1280 on 1.212, which makes it a little faster than a stock 780Ti. I can step up to a Ti for $138, and I'm number zero in the queue, but I'm not sure extra performance is worth the money, the 780 FTW OC should be enough for me until maxwell comes out. What do you all think? I'm looking for 60 FPS in bf4. I also don't really want to step up because the 780ti is not yet supported by OS X, and I do all my productivity work there.


I run 5914x1080 with 780 SLI on water, Max temp 44C (see sig for water cooling details). I usually stay well above 60 fps but I think the drivers or game coding are still causing dips (fps into the mid 30's)

Vcore 1.288
Pwr Limit 115%
Core Clock 1228MHz
Mem Clock 7012MHz

Id like to thank *Skyn3t* for his vbios and *OccamRazor* for his help getting it going. I could not have done it without them


----------



## escalibur

I've flashed skyn3et's Gigabyte 3A bios and this is what I'm getting with the same clocks I've used with stock bios:

(After flashing I've installed 331.93 drivers with clean install)

Heaven benchmark (extreme settings)







And this is the same test done with the same MSI Afterburner settings with stock bios:



Any explanations why voltage is so much lower on modded bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> I've flashed skyn3et's Gigabyte 3A bios and this is what I'm getting with the same clocks I've used with stock bios:
> 
> (After flashing I've installed 331.93 drivers with clean install)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven benchmark (extreme settings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the same test done with the same MSI Afterburner settings with stock bios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any explanations why voltage is so much lower on modded bios?


Re-download and re-flash the bios! It has been fixed!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> b1 chips at 1.212 do roughly 1300 or so, in bench runs, whats the average for a1 at 1.212?


Mine does 1293 at 1.206, so I have a decent clocker. A1 bios


----------



## Razor 116

Looks like it is only the HC BIOS that has the PT issue, I have tried three other BIOS's from '3A' and they all behave correctly. For anyone wondering the issue is regarding the PT, The card will throttle even at stock voltage with a mild overclock (1137) and raising the PT does nothing however strangely the power % will reach maximum. e.g. when I OC to 1137 at stock voltage the power % will reach 100% and throttle heavily and when I raise the PT the power % will again reach the maximum and the card will heavily throttle. Seems like a PT bug.


----------



## Bulletman

Hi guys!!

Just got my Gigabyte Winforce 780 OC, It's the Rev 2.0 with the new B1 silicon and 2x 8 pin power connectors.

Running v4 of Sky's BIOS and currently chuffing along at 1250Mhz on the core and stable as hell, well I'm actually 100% game and bench stable at 1280Mhz but who's counting.

I want to go higher, 1300Mhz on the core at least but I'm currently limited by my voltage, currently have a max of 1.21v

I need 1.3v but can't get the Afterburner hack to work? Is there a way to modify voltage at BIOS level to give me 1.3v without having to software hack?

On another note I have an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid VGA All In One water cooling going spare and was wondering if it would be worth while fitting it to the card?

It's currently hitting low 70's during heavy loads.

Cheers

P.S

My GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6nebm/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Hi guys!!
> 
> Just got my Gigabyte Winforce 780 OC, It's the Rev 2.0 with the new B1 silicon and 2x 8 pin power connectors.
> 
> Running v4 of Sky's BIOS and currently chuffing along at 1250Mhz on the core and stable as hell, well I'm actually 100% game and bench stable at 1280Mhz but who's counting.
> 
> I want to go higher, 1300Mhz on the core at least but I'm currently limited by my voltage, currently have a max of 1.21v
> 
> I need 1.3v but can't get the Afterburner hack to work? Is there a way to modify voltage at BIOS level to give me 1.3v without having to software hack?
> 
> On another note I have an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid VGA All In One water cooling going spare and was wondering if it would be worth while fitting it to the card?
> 
> It's currently hitting low 70's during heavy loads.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S
> 
> My GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6nebm/


You got PM!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Hi guys!!
> 
> Just got my Gigabyte Winforce 780 OC, It's the Rev 2.0 with the new B1 silicon and 2x 8 pin power connectors.
> 
> Running v4 of Sky's BIOS and currently chuffing along at 1250Mhz on the core and stable as hell, well I'm actually 100% game and bench stable at 1280Mhz but who's counting.
> 
> I want to go higher, 1300Mhz on the core at least but I'm currently limited by my voltage, currently have a max of 1.21v
> 
> I need 1.3v but can't get the Afterburner hack to work? Is there a way to modify voltage at BIOS level to give me 1.3v without having to software hack?
> 
> On another note I have an Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid VGA All In One water cooling going spare and was wondering if it would be worth while fitting it to the card?
> 
> It's currently hitting low 70's during heavy loads.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S
> 
> My GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6nebm/


When doing the afterburner hack, try putting in 03 instead of 13. Worked for me. In the picture he does 03 but in the description it doesn't list it.


----------



## Bulletman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> When doing the afterburner hack, try putting in 03 instead of 13. Worked for me. In the picture he does 03 but in the description it doesn't list it.


That file is not in my profiles folder and when I try to add lines and save it it says access denied?


----------



## Bulletman

Another thing, Is GK110 overclocking limited by core temp or VRM temp?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Another thing, Is GK110 overclocking limited by core temp or VRM temp?


Core temp. But more-so power. At 80C (I think) it starts to throttle the core clock, and at the power threshold (100% or 106% max in Ab on stock bios).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> That file is not in my profiles folder and when I try to add lines and save it it says access denied?


sounds like an OS administrator issue.

download "take ownership"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> That file is not in my profiles folder and when I try to add lines and save it it says access denied?


 InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> That file is not in my profiles folder and when I try to add lines and save it it says access denied?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds like an OS administrator issue.
> 
> download "take ownership"


^^^this
or make sure you have unchecked read only


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> That file is not in my profiles folder and when I try to add lines and save it it says access denied?


also, if the profiles folder is empty you need to either open the program, or restart your computer. Some times the codes will not stick, even when placed properly. delete the ENTIRE profiles folder, restart your computer & try again. You know you have won when you get a "restart" message from msiab.


----------



## 8800GT

Finally got around to flashing the 3A acx bios. Have to say, I am impressed








Currently on my 2nd hour of stability testing @ 1351/6800. Not a single artifact. This is at 1.212v(1.236 LLC)
Created a more aggressive fan profile that goes from 70% fan at 60c to 100% fan at 75C. Doesn't usually get to more than 68C and even at 75% fan it's pretty damn quiet. Loving the gtx 780 right now. Got a question though, the ACX cooler has better vrm cooling than ref heatsink. Think I could go to 1.25v? I know I can get 1400









P.S not that this matters in the least bit, but ASIC is 82.4


----------



## Serper

1421 MHz Graphics/ 3229 MHz Memory/ Voltage: 1.256
Temp Max: 70 C

These are my results running Unigine Valley Benchmark on Ultra, 1980x1080 Fullscreen, x8 AA
LLC 1.3v and AB Hack on my A1 80.80.31.00.80 vBIOS - eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, SK Hynix GDDR5

After playing Batman Arkham City, max'd w/ all the DX11 settings on and HIGH tessc, getting 90-120 FPS. This card is a frickin' BEAST!

Still feels like I have some more headroom, temps are low.

-serper


----------



## Silent8Strike

Hey guys, I have a question. I've done the Afterburner 1.3V mod, got the new 3A BIOS flashed, and I'm pushing 1350 Mhz right now. However I am having an issue with hitting the power limit, I can maintain 1350 MHz in BF4 most of the time, but running 3DMark 2013 my GPU refuses to clock much above 1000 due to hitting the power limit.

Any ideas as to what the solution might be? Have I done something wrong that's causing my power limit settings to be wrong? Or is the maximum power limit just too low?

Temps never reach above 40C either.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question. I've done the Afterburner 1.3V mod, got the new 3A BIOS flashed, and I'm pushing 1350 Mhz right now. However I am having an issue with hitting the power limit, I can maintain 1350 MHz in BF4 most of the time, but running 3DMark 2013 my GPU refuses to clock much above 1000 due to hitting the power limit.
> 
> Any ideas as to what the solution might be? Have I done something wrong that's causing my power limit settings to be wrong? Or is the maximum power limit just too low?
> 
> Temps never reach above 40C either.


There should be another revision of the bios labeled something along the lines of "hardcore/xtreme/ln2" switch to that and power target should never be an issue again, until you hit the cards built in over current protection. If that's the version you are already on, then you may be hitting the ocp, & their's not much you can do about it...

As usual, just my














not the word of the Flying Spaghetti monster. (Pastafarians unite)


----------



## Silent8Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question. I've done the Afterburner 1.3V mod, got the new 3A BIOS flashed, and I'm pushing 1350 Mhz right now. However I am having an issue with hitting the power limit, I can maintain 1350 MHz in BF4 most of the time, but running 3DMark 2013 my GPU refuses to clock much above 1000 due to hitting the power limit.
> 
> Any ideas as to what the solution might be? Have I done something wrong that's causing my power limit settings to be wrong? Or is the maximum power limit just too low?
> 
> Temps never reach above 40C either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be another revision of the bios labeled something along the lines of "hardcore/xtreme/ln2" switch to that and power target should never be an issue again, until you hit the cards built in over current protection. If that's the version you are already on, then you may be hitting the ocp, & their's not much you can do about it...
> 
> As usual, just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the word of the Flying Spaghetti monster. (Pastafarians unite)
Click to expand...

Seems that the issue was the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS I was using. Switching to the Gigabyte BIOS fixed the issue completely. Trying for 1400MHz now, dont know how lucky I will get


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This is a frequently asked question! The answer is NO!
> Doing the protectoff command is like removing the write protection from a flash drive, meaning you do it only once! it will stay disabled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thx mate.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> 1421 MHz Graphics/ 3229 MHz Memory/ Voltage: 1.256
> Temp Max: 70 C
> -serper


1st you're not @ 1421Mhz Valley readings with BOOST are incorrect.
2nd you're throttling like mad, so even setting 1.5g...you can run valley, but the performance should be like in 2d ...


----------



## saberkick

I had written a message few pages ago but no answer... anyway I hope to get one this time.

I've checked the first post of this thread and all the links to it. I'm no pro of overclocking especially with that GPU Boost 2.0 with whom I whom I have a hard time to understand how it works really.
But about ocing with the links on the first post of this thread, if I understood correctly:
- I should download the right BIOS for my gpu,
- then I should download afterburner and set it correctly
- then I should Volt mod and follow the LLC guide
- then I should download the Ezflash tool and flash my card with the downloaded BIOS
- then I should overclock without going above 1.212V on air.

Is that the correct order to proceed ?
Is it safe to use a "hacked" BIOS ?

Yesterday I was searching the max I could oc my memory on my GTX 780. Using EVGA precision X and EVGA OC scanner X (this has a great stress test where it tells you if there's any artifacts !). I run the stresstest for around 40 minutes, adjusting the memory clocks. I finally found what seems to be a stable memory clock of +325Mhz (3325Mhz). But my card was pretty hot, it didn't go above 70C, but my motherboard was suffering ! I have a Sabertooth z77 and the USB3.0 sensor was going above 55C !!! This sensor is just below the gpu. And I was thinking that the memory chips on the graphics card must be pretty hot too. And therefore I wonder if it's safe to push it with a modified BIOS and go very high in clocks (at least with the core clock) ? Or is it completely safe ? What do you say ?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MunneY

Alright guys.. I'm at my wits end here.

I put my waterblocks on my 780s and put my rig all back together and now I'm getting an Error Code 43 on my 2n'd card. I've treid literally everything to get it back working

I've uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled... I've rolled back to old ones... up to betas, nothing.

I then reinstalled win7 and I cant get it to work that way either.

I installed win8 and that won't work either

I know the card works because i tested it before I put it in the system.

Any ideas?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> 
> 1421 MHz Graphics/ 3229 MHz Memory/ Voltage: 1.256
> Temp Max: 70 C
> 
> These are my results running Unigine Valley Benchmark on Ultra, 1980x1080 Fullscreen, x8 AA
> LLC 1.3v and AB Hack on my A1 80.80.31.00.80 vBIOS - eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, SK Hynix GDDR5
> 
> After playing Batman Arkham City, max'd w/ all the DX11 settings on and HIGH tessc, getting 90-120 FPS. This card is a frickin' BEAST!
> 
> Still feels like I have some more headroom, temps are low.
> 
> -serper


Where is your score?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> 
> 1421 MHz Graphics/ 3229 MHz Memory/ Voltage: 1.256
> Temp Max: 70 C
> 
> These are my results running Unigine Valley Benchmark on Ultra, 1980x1080 Fullscreen, x8 AA
> LLC 1.3v and AB Hack on my A1 80.80.31.00.80 vBIOS - eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, SK Hynix GDDR5
> 
> After playing Batman Arkham City, max'd w/ all the DX11 settings on and HIGH tessc, getting 90-120 FPS. This card is a frickin' BEAST!
> 
> Still feels like I have some more headroom, temps are low.
> 
> -serper


Have you played arkham origins yet? Looks amazing!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serper*
> 
> 
> 1421 MHz Graphics/ 3229 MHz Memory/ Voltage: 1.256
> Temp Max: 70 C
> 
> These are my results running Unigine Valley Benchmark on Ultra, 1980x1080 Fullscreen, x8 AA
> LLC 1.3v and AB Hack on my A1 80.80.31.00.80 vBIOS - eVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ATX Cooler, SK Hynix GDDR5
> 
> After playing Batman Arkham City, max'd w/ all the DX11 settings on and HIGH tessc, getting 90-120 FPS. This card is a frickin' BEAST!
> 
> Still feels like I have some more headroom, temps are low.
> 
> -serper


If you look at your max clock in AB, it shows 967. So max boost would be lower than 1100, not 1400. You are being restricted by your power limit as 106% is not enough. Flash a custom bios and you will see what your card can do. I'd say anything over 1300mhz @ less than 1.225v is golden.


----------



## aXque

Hey skyn3t. I took a look at the 3A vbios list and all three of these:

780 MSI Gaming
780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
780 MSI TwinFrozr III

Are the same card. In fact. 780 MSI TwinFrozr III doesn't even exist. They all have twin Frozr IV cooling.

http://se.msi.com/product/vga/N780-TF-3GD5-OC.html#overview

The 3 in the article number does not stand for Twin Frozr 3. (Scroll down a bit).

EDIT: Apparently there are two. OC and non OC. But the TwinFrozr 3 still doesn't exists.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saberkick*
> 
> I had written a message few pages ago but no answer... anyway I hope to get one this time.
> 
> I've checked the first post of this thread and all the links to it. I'm no pro of overclocking especially with that GPU Boost 2.0 with whom I whom I have a hard time to understand how it works really.
> But about ocing with the links on the first post of this thread, if I understood correctly:
> - I should download the right BIOS for my gpu,
> - then I should download afterburner and set it correctly
> - then I should Volt mod and follow the LLC guide
> - then I should download the Ezflash tool and flash my card with the downloaded BIOS
> - then I should overclock without going above 1.212V on air.
> 
> Is that the correct order to proceed ?
> Is it safe to use a "hacked" BIOS ?
> 
> Yesterday I was searching the max I could oc my memory on my GTX 780. Using EVGA precision X and EVGA OC scanner X (this has a great stress test where it tells you if there's any artifacts !). I run the stresstest for around 40 minutes, adjusting the memory clocks. I finally found what seems to be a stable memory clock of +325Mhz (3325Mhz). But my card was pretty hot, it didn't go above 70C, but my motherboard was suffering ! I have a Sabertooth z77 and the USB3.0 sensor was going above 55C !!! This sensor is just below the gpu. And I was thinking that the memory chips on the graphics card must be pretty hot too. And therefore I wonder if it's safe to push it with a modified BIOS and go very high in clocks (at least with the core clock) ? Or is it completely safe ? What do you say ?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Here is my OC guide, it covers almost anything you need (except nice girls, beer and bourbon!







)

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Still having doubts PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

I posted this on the Titan thread as an answer to PT doubts!

The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3T Team)


----------



## smsmasters

My exact card.

Which custom BIOS is compatible with mine? I don't want to mess it up!

How can I tell if mine is the B1 revision. I'm assuming GPU-Z might be incorrect.
Thank you!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

What scares me the most here is that the OP has a ton of info, much of which they have worded to make it easier to understand. However, people are still looking for the easy fix, the easy answer and the magic bullet to overclock their card. Read the OP, understand the how, the why and the when. If there still is a void in the information posted, ask away.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smsmasters*
> 
> 
> 
> My exact card.
> 
> Which custom BIOS is compatible with mine? I don't want to mess it up!
> 
> How can I tell if mine is the B1 revision. I'm assuming GPU-Z might be incorrect.
> Thank you!


Gpuz is correct. B bios I believe is 80.80 whereas the a1 is 80.10 at the beginning of the bios code.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18658
That is the 3a bios for the Gigabyte WF. Make sure it is 80.10 if you use this.
If your card is b1 or has the 80.80 bios code use this:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18333

These are all available at the front page of this thread. Believe me I know very little about flashing too but reading the guides and asking questions made me comfortable with it. The ezflash tool is really useful too.
Yours is b1 by the way.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> What scares me the most here is that the OP has a ton of info, much of which they have worded to make it easier to understand. However, people are still looking for the easy fix, the easy answer and the magic bullet to overclock their card. Read the OP, understand the how, the why and the when. If there still is a void in the information posted, ask away.


----------



## smsmasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Gpuz is correct. B bios I believe is 80.80 whereas the a1 is 80.10 at the beginning of the bios code.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18658
> That is the 3a bios for the Gigabyte WF. Make sure it is 80.10 if you use this.
> If your card is b1 or has the 80.80 bios code use this:
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18333
> 
> These are all available at the front page of this thread. Believe me I know very little about flashing too but reading the guides and asking questions made me comfortable with it. The ezflash tool is really useful too.
> Yours is b1 by the way.


Thank you for your helpful post!

Successfully flashed!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*
> 
> Seems that the issue was the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS I was using. Switching to the Gigabyte BIOS fixed the issue completely. Trying for 1400MHz now, dont know how lucky I will get


Yeah posted about this on the previous page, there is definitely something wrong with the HC BIOS, It's as if the PT control doesn't work at all. I increased it and the card just reached the max again and throttled.

1400MHz is pretty much guaranteed, especially on water and at 1.3v.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*
> 
> Seems that the issue was the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS I was using. Switching to the Gigabyte BIOS fixed the issue completely. Trying for 1400MHz now, dont know how lucky I will get


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yeah posted about this on the previous page, there is definitely something wrong with the HC BIOS, It's as if the PT control doesn't work at all. I increased it and the card just reached the max again and throttled.
> 
> 1400MHz is pretty much guaranteed, especially on water and at 1.3v.


I fixed it now, flash / bench and post back.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I fixed it now, flash / bench and post back.


Nice







I will leave it to others to test as I am in the middle of a Windows Reinstall and it is 3:35AM here (UK). I will flash the updated BIOS tomorrow and report back.

A little off-topic question here: Has anyone had experience with Amazon regarding Asus warranty, My motherboard is acting up but Asus's website states that motherboards manufactured before 2013 are not eligible for RMA through their website. So I assume I have to go through Amazon.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it to others to test as I am in the middle of a Windows Reinstall and it is 3:35AM here (UK). I will flash the updated BIOS tomorrow and report back.
> 
> A little off-topic question here: Has anyone had experience with Amazon regarding Asus warranty, My motherboard is acting up but Asus's website states that motherboards manufactured before 2013 are not eligible for RMA through their website. So I assume I have to go through Amazon.


get your windows ready and go rest. tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Chomuco

VGA : gtx 780 asus dc ll oc bios skyn3t 941mhz !!
VGA: Stock aire
VGA (core (boost) / mems / shaders): 941a1321/m1502a1702
Core i7 4770k @ 4.4GHz 1.210v
Puntaje Extreme:2113

http://gyazo.com/16a00db799abd5e4618604f09de2fdc8.png


----------



## Anoxy

If I don't want to overvolt my cards just yet, is there any reason to flash the skyn3t BIOS?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If I don't want to overvolt my cards just yet, is there any reason to flash the skyn3t BIOS?


if you're not having any power throttling issues then you should be fine on stock bios since you're not overvolting


----------



## Bulletman

I'm at 1280Mhz on the core with 1.212v!!

I so close to 1300Mhz I can taste it but I'm not stable at anything higher









I need just a tiny bit more voltage


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> I'm at 1280Mhz on the core with 1.212v!!
> 
> I so close to 1300Mhz I can taste it but I'm not stable at anything higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need just a tiny bit more voltage


have you read *V*olt Mod 1.3v + LLC disable ( Load Line Calibration ) on windows load @ front page? before you read , fill this out first RiG Info


----------



## Imprezzion

Sky, can I test my cards OC ability on stock BIOS power limit somehow?

I mean, if I wanna test my 2 Ghz Editions for max clocks without modded BIOS cause I can't send it any earlier then in like, 3-5 hours from now, is there anything I can run that won't bounce off of the power limiter at ~1.25v? I guess not









Valley pushes almost 90% power limit on stock volts so with any overvolt or LLC mod it'll proably slam right into the power limit lol.

Does unlinking and prioritizing temperature work in negating power limit?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sky, can I test my cards OC ability on stock BIOS power limit somehow?
> 
> I mean, if I wanna test my 2 Ghz Editions for max clocks without modded BIOS cause I can't send it any earlier then in like, 3-5 hours from now, is there anything I can run that won't bounce off of the power limiter at ~1.25v? I guess not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley pushes almost 90% power limit on stock volts so with any overvolt or LLC mod it'll proably slam right into the power limit lol.
> 
> Does unlinking and prioritizing temperature work in negating power limit?


you just need some intense application running at high clocks. no need for a top core clock but high clock, play some games or even bench the GOY heaven or Valley. 3Dmark pushes a lot.


----------



## Imprezzion

Might just loop Fire Strike for a while and see how badly it limits.

I really want to see if either one of them can maintain 1300Mhz or higher stable at a decent voltage.
I mean, the Ghz Edition is probably the only card along with the Lightning and Classified that can run 1.25-1.30v pretty safely on air as the VRM heatsink is soldered straight to the main heatsink and it has 8 phases in stead of 6 so it runs a LOT cooler then the reference VRM's.


----------



## bentez

So I'm looking for the right skyn3t bios for my two cards

One is a reference EVGA 780, bios 80.10.36.00.80 (P2083-0020)

The other 'newer' is a reference EVGA SC, bios 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021) B1 revision I think

I have found the skyn3t bios for the SC under his rev 4 stuff, description below

EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference
skyn3t-vBios-Evga-SC-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
Version 80.80.21.00.80
Base core clock 1006.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W

I can't find any which match my first card (80.10.36.00.80 (P2083-0020)), closest I found has a bios version 80.10.37.00.80, is it the right one for my card?

780 EVGA 780 OC Reference
780OC.zip 132k .zip file
EVGA 780 OC
Version 80.10.37.00.80
Base core clock 980.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bentez*
> 
> So I'm looking for the right skyn3t bios for my two cards
> 
> One is a reference EVGA 780, bios 80.10.36.00.80 (P2083-0020)
> 
> The other 'newer' is a reference EVGA SC, bios 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021) B1 revision I think
> 
> I have found the skyn3t bios for the SC under his rev 4 stuff, description below
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference
> skyn3t-vBios-Evga-SC-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> Version 80.80.21.00.80
> Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340W by 130% slide 440W
> 
> I can't find any which match my first card (80.10.36.00.80 (P2083-0020)), closest I found has a bios version 80.10.37.00.80, is it the right one for my card?
> 
> 780 EVGA 780 OC Reference
> 780OC.zip 132k .zip file
> EVGA 780 OC
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> Thanks


for the B1 you right, for the .36 bios download the .3A " Nvidia GTX 780 SC skyn3t-3A-SC "
The 3A should performance better for your GPU. but make sure you disable SLi first before you flash the GPU. can you tell me what order is the GPU in the PCI slot like
B1 in the first PCI and .36 o second PCI.


----------



## wholeeo

Well I seem to be getting nowhere fast in the Shadowplay thread so I figured I'd pose my issue here in the great 780 Club thread which I am a proud member of









So for SLI users using Shadowplay with drivers later than 331.65, are you noticing a significant performance drop with it on vs off? If so can you please retest with 331.65.

On another note, thanks to those of you that have filled out the Asic Chart. For those of you that may have missed it the link is here

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/18qkxmeZA2r6UV4UIzJQGQ07hOLln3UZAAPfD76Wmyuc/viewform

For some reason the graphic chart isn't working at the moment when embedded in the thread. I'll try to get it working soon.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well I seem to be getting nowhere fast in the Shadowplay thread so I figured I'd pose my issue here in the great 780 Club thread which I am a proud member of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for SLI users using Shadowplay with drivers later than 331.65, are you noticing a significant performance drop with it on vs off? If so can you please retest with 331.65.
> 
> On another note, thanks to those of you that have filled out the Asic Chart. For those of you that may have missed it the link is here
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/18qkxmeZA2r6UV4UIzJQGQ07hOLln3UZAAPfD76Wmyuc/viewform
> 
> For some reason the graphic chart isn't working at the moment when embedded in the thread. I'll try to get it working soon.


How is stable defined in the ASIC chart... max bench stable short term, long term? Max game stable short term, long term? The values widely differ depending on which of those answers I get.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> How is stable defined in the ASIC chart... max bench stable short term, long term? Max game stable short term, long term? The values widely differ depending on which of those answers I get.


I consider it max game and bench stable. I put 1293 up there even though I could reach 1350 w/ artifacts . 1600 seems ridiculous to me though, not to say he hasn't somehow obtained it


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> How is stable defined in the ASIC chart... max bench stable short term, long term? Max game stable short term, long term? The values widely differ depending on which of those answers I get.


I posed the same question asking what we should use to determine it a few pages back and got no response. I personally used my stable Firestrike clocks, doubt they'd be stable in Far Cry 3 though. At this point I don't think people will go back and edit their info if we come to a consensus on what should be used. Whatever is used though would have to be free so I think game stable may be out of the question.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I posed the same question asking what we should use to determine it a few pages back and got no response. I personally used my stable Firestrike clocks, doubt they'd be stable in Far Cry 3 though. At this point I don't think people will go back and edit their info if we come to a consensus on what should be used. Whatever is used though would have to be free so I think game stable may be out of the question.


1463 @ 1.45V it is, then.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I posed the same question asking what we should use to determine it a few pages back and got no response. I personally used my stable Firestrike clocks, doubt they'd be stable in Far Cry 3 though. At this point I don't think people will go back and edit their info if we come to a consensus on what should be used. Whatever is used though would have to be free so I think game stable may be out of the question.


FC3 and BF4 both seem to really put the hurt on the OC's. BF3 not so much.


----------



## caenlen

I think I am going to do the Skynet BIOS today on my 780 --- I currently am on BIOS A1 revision and hit 1200 core on air arctic accelero fan cooler 60 celsius voltage locked.

so do skynet and see if i can push it to almost 1300 my goal is around 1290 --- any tips before I do it?

*Also I am rocking the Msi Twin Frozr PCB 780 (not the one in my sig)*


----------



## Imprezzion

I'd advice against overvolting with the Accelero.

Those tiny little aluminium heatsinks lack serious power to cool the VRM's.

So, unless you're using the TF's own baseplate for VRM cooling i'd reccommend you do not overvolt.

So, my own Ghz Editions are running through their paces as far as it goes with stock BIOS as Sky is working on my Ghz Edition BIOS's for enhanced power limit.

Cards are bouncing off the limiter left and right on anything past 1.24v but still. One seems to do 1320Mhz @ 1.288v actual (1.30v without LLC mod).

Going to test the other one now after I swapped them out.


----------



## bentez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> for the B1 you right, for the .36 bios download the .3A " Nvidia GTX 780 SC skyn3t-3A-SC "
> The 3A should performance better for your GPU. but make sure you disable SLi first before you flash the GPU. can you tell me what order is the GPU in the PCI slot like
> B1 in the first PCI and .36 o second PCI.


Thanks for getting back to me Skyn3t, really appreciate your hard work. My B1 is in the second (bottom) PCIe slot and my .36 is in the first (top)


----------



## Imprezzion

Update on the Gigabyte Ghz Edition:

After some more testing I found that the rev4 GB BIOS *does* work on them and that the crashes I was having were driver related.

The Ghz Edition has full voltage control including LLC mod and a huge power limit with the BIOS (goes for the Rev 2.0 B1 Windforce3X as well)

I managed to get card 1 to 1.288v @ 1320Mhz and it seemed pretty close to stable.
The other card stuggles to maintain 1293Mhz @ 1.288v but still.

This made the WF3 Rev 2.0 and Ghz Edition a LOT more interesting for us all as they are cheap (The R2.0v at least) and have all the voltage control you'd want combined with one of the best air coolers on the market these days even including active VRM cooling soldered directly to the main heatsink.

I totally love these Gigabyte's and once our big friend Sky has fixed the original Ghz Edition BIOS which is a newer revision then the WF3 rev4 we have some amazing cards here!


----------



## deploring

Hi guys, I just googled around and ended up on this site and it seems like everyone here is experienced with GPUs. Anyways I picked up a EVGA 780 SC w/ ACX a couple days ago and I'm a little bit worried about the temperatures. When I'm playing something like League of Legends my temps are all low (high 30s-low 40s). But when I play something like crysis 3 or bf4 (both on ultra, I game on a 1920x1080 monitor) my temperatures jump up to mid/high 60s and sometimes surpass the 70C mark. Not only does my GPU get that hot but so does my CPU (running stock cooler, ordered a CM 212 Evo). Just curious is this normal for this kind of hardware (I'm coming from a 560ti) or is my case not getting enough airflow for the components?

Also what are these flashing bios things that are in the OP? Is it safe to overclock a factory overclocked GPU?

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## Babel

When a game is crashing with a black screen and a static/distorted sound, what does that mean? I can just ctrl+alt+del and shut down the game process and everything is ok again.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> When a game is crashing with a black screen and a static/distorted sound, what does that mean? I can just ctrl+alt+del and shut down the game process and everything is ok again.


Do your clocks on your vid cards go back to stock? as in the video driver crashing. Also is it BF4 your talking about


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Do your clocks on your vid cards go back to stock? as in the video driver crashing. Also is it BF4 your talking about


As a matter of fact, the clocks do go back to stock and I have to restart the computer to use the overclocked settings again.

The games in question is Assassin Creed 4: Black Flag and Crysis 2. I'm running the 331.82 driver.

Oh btw, I did what you suggested and now using 2 rails to run the GPU. Ghost runs fine now without the computer restarting.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1775802?

1226 boost core and i left memory alone. edit: voltage left locked original bios.
took my 2500k to 4.8ghz from 4.6

seems to be stable ran 3dmark 2013 3x in a row.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> As a matter of fact, the clocks do go back to stock and I have to restart the computer to use the overclocked settings again.
> 
> The games in question is Assassin Creed 4: Black Flag and Crysis 2. I'm running the 331.82 driver.
> 
> Oh btw, I did what you suggested and now using 2 rails to run the GPU. Ghost runs fine now without the computer restarting.


Possibly your video card overclock is not stable and maybe causing some crashes. Did you use far cry 3 or tomb raider to stress test your vid card overclocks. Those seem like like gpu overclock testers but might bot stress memory overclock as much. For memory I like to use batman AO or crysis 2 or 3

Also glad to hear ur psu issue is working out better


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Possibly your video card overclock is not stable and maybe causing some crashes. Did you use far cry 3 or tomb raider to stress test your vid card overclocks. Those seem like like gpu overclock testers but might bot stress memory overclock as much. For memory I like to use batman AO or crysis 2 or 3
> 
> Also glad to hear ur psu issue is working out better


I used Heaven and Valley to stresstest my GPU. They can run for a long time without crashing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deploring*
> 
> Hi guys, I just googled around and ended up on this site and it seems like everyone here is experienced with GPUs. Anyways I picked up a EVGA 780 SC w/ ACX a couple days ago and I'm a little bit worried about the temperatures. When I'm playing something like League of Legends my temps are all low (high 30s-low 40s). But when I play something like crysis 3 or bf4 (both on ultra, I game on a 1920x1080 monitor) my temperatures jump up to mid/high 60s and sometimes surpass the 70C mark. Not only does my GPU get that hot but so does my CPU (running stock cooler, ordered a CM 212 Evo). Just curious is this normal for this kind of hardware (I'm coming from a 560ti) or is my case not getting enough airflow for the components?
> 
> Also what are these flashing bios things that are in the OP? Is it safe to overclock a factory overclocked GPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help!


First of all welcome to OCN!








That temperature is normal, until 80C is fine! the GK110 is a beast and requires a lot of power so it generates a lot of heat in return!
Read my guide and after if you have more doubts PM me!








*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> When a game is crashing with a black screen and a static/distorted sound, what does that mean? I can just ctrl+alt+del and shut down the game process and everything is ok again.


Not enough voltage, give it a bit more or reduce clocks, memory OC not stable produces far more crashes than core!








And use something more stressful for the card, farcry 3, crysis3, 3Dmark11...!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bentez*
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me Skyn3t, really appreciate your hard work. My B1 is in the second (bottom) PCIe slot and my .36 is in the first (top)


you fine , just go a head and flash the GPU's just be careful to not flash the B1 GPU with 3A . bios.

download the Ez3flash in the front page. and use the follow #'s to flash both GPU. make sure you disable the SLI before flash.

Type: *2*
in the pop up window type : 0
go to Ez3flash folder and rename the *backup.rom* to *backup36.rom*
Type: *2* again
in the pop up window type : 1
go to Ez3flash folder and rename the *backup.rom* to *backupB1.rom*

to disable EEprom on both GPU
Type: *1*
in the pop up window type : 0
Type: *1* again
in the pop up window type : 1

Now time to flash both GPU each one separated
put the *.3A* vBios in Ez3flash folder and rename it to *x.rom* to flash the first GPU .36 stock revision you have.
Type : *5* and follow the screen my "y" as many time it ask. wait for the magic. when it done,
rename the *.3A* vBios *x.rom* to *3A.rom* just to make it easy to track.

put the B1 vBios in the Ez3flash folder and rename it to *x.rom*
Type: *6*
for the second GPU wait for the magic again.
wait till it done. reboot and enjoy it.

just to make sure. some GPU shipped with .37 may not like the .3A bios revision even stock. but this is not your case your GPU is .36.


----------



## 8800GT

So just for fun I went to 1.3v. 1400 is stable so far without a problem so I will try 1450 next. At this speed though I have to be way ahead of an r9 290's max oc performance. I think I made the right choice.


----------



## sergtrav

flashed my Palit GTX780 SJS with bios sky-vBios-PalitJS-rev4.zip, frequency changed, but the cooler spins at 48% like on original bios. And it spins at 48% only after driver loading, without driver - 20%. What do I doing wrong? What do I need to make it work for 20% with loaded drivers?

P.S. sorry for my english.


----------



## Imprezzion

Custom fan curve in MSI AB maybe? Or does the driver somehow overwrite that.


----------



## bentez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you fine , just go a head and flash the GPU's just be careful to not flash the B1 GPU with 3A . bios.
> 
> download the Ez3flash in the front page. and use the follow #'s to flash both GPU. make sure you disable the SLI before flash.
> 
> Type: *2*
> in the pop up window type : 0
> go to Ez3flash folder and rename the *backup.rom* to *backup36.rom*
> Type: *2* again
> in the pop up window type : 1
> go to Ez3flash folder and rename the *backup.rom* to *backupB1.rom*
> 
> to disable EEprom on both GPU
> Type: *1*
> in the pop up window type : 0
> Type: *1* again
> in the pop up window type : 1
> 
> Now time to flash both GPU each one separated
> put the *.3A* vBios in Ez3flash folder and rename it to *x.rom* to flash the first GPU .36 stock revision you have.
> Type : *5* and follow the screen my "y" as many time it ask. wait for the magic. when it done,
> rename the *.3A* vBios *x.rom* to *3A.rom* just to make it easy to track.
> 
> put the B1 vBios in the Ez3flash folder and rename it to *x.rom*
> Type: *6*
> for the second GPU wait for the magic again.
> wait till it done. reboot and enjoy it.
> 
> just to make sure. some GPU shipped with .37 may not like the .3A bios revision even stock. but this is not your case your GPU is .36.


Thanks for the help Skyn3t, I will read through your guide and attempt it tomorrow after some sleep.

Cheers mate!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bentez*
> 
> Thanks for the help Skyn3t, I will read through your guide and attempt it tomorrow after some sleep.
> 
> Cheers mate!


if ya need any help just ask. we will be right here..

please fil this out too. RiG Info


----------



## caenlen

I am happy with my 1226 core boost with voltage locked - temps fine 65 Celsius max on firestrike loop. I see no reason to go further. ^^


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not enough voltage, give it a bit more or reduce clocks, memory OC not stable produces far more crashes than core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And use something more stressful for the card, farcry 3, crysis3, 3Dmark11...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I figured out it was not my overclock. I installed the latest driver (331.93) and the crashing stopped.









Edit: Is it normal that my GPU only use like 60-65% power with my overclock when playing games like Metro: Last Light and Far Cry 3?


----------



## bentez

Okay I thought I would have a little go at doing the first bit so I downloaded ez3flash from the op and unzipped the contents into a folder nvflash on the root of C drive but when I run the bat file to save each original bios I get an error message along the lines of "pci block chain corrupted pci expansion rom header not found" it only flashes up so its really tough to read what it says.. it comes up for each gpu







what am I doing wrong?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I figured out it was not my overclock. I installed the latest driver (331.93) and the crashing stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is it normal that my GPU only use like 60-65% power with my overclock when playing games like Metro: Last Light and Far Cry 3?


App crash related to CPU is voltage, CPU needs more voltage, Nv drivers the issues is 99% drivers. when you install a new drivers over the existent one you have 80% chance to get a low score and crash while bench and games. also you just remind me of Nvdia/AMD driver removal tha I have been tested it many times not only in my RiG , friends and customers and it does work like a champ . DDU


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I figured out it was not my overclock. I installed the latest driver (331.93) and the crashing stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is it normal that my GPU only use like 60-65% power with my overclock when playing games like Metro: Last Light and Far Cry 3?


no, it should be hitting 99% --- mine does --- I could be wrong ---


----------



## Imprezzion

He means GPU Power, not GPU Usage.

Btw sky, I got my best card to run stable at 1306Mhz 1.288v (1.300v MSI AB) with 3500Mhz VRAM.

Max temp in benches like Valley, 3DM11, Fire Strike and BF4 multiplayer is about 62-66c depending on which bench.
This is with 100% fanspeed.

Funny thing is, VRM's actually feel colder then the core then you touch the heatsink / back of the card LOL.

I know how you feel about high voltages and VRM's on air, but looking at it objectively.

- A card with a 8+2 phase design in stead of 6+2 and ''probably'' better components then nVidia stock. Has 33% less current going through each phase as it has 33% more phases. Should accomodate ~25% lower temps.
- Has a aluminium plate which is soldered directly to the main heatsink cooling the VRM's so basically direct contact with the main heatsink (I might even mod it a bit to allow for a bit more pressure so the thermal pads aren't as thick)
- Has 3 4200RPM fans blowing air through it in stead of one rat cage.

So, could it actually be sort of safe to run 1.288v?
Hell, might I even get away with LLC modding this thing as well and throwing 1.310v on it on air for the extra boost to ~1333Mhz?

Oh and a question I hope you guys can honestly answer and not in a fanboy way.

I have 2 different cards here, a R9 290 unlocked to 290X @ 1180Mhz core.
A GTX780 @ 1306Mhz core.

Which one is the better bet for gaming? Primarily BF4?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> He means GPU Power, not GPU Usage.
> 
> Btw sky, I got my best card to run stable at 1306Mhz 1.288v (1.300v MSI AB) with 3500Mhz VRAM.
> 
> Max temp in benches like Valley, 3DM11, Fire Strike and BF4 multiplayer is about 62-66c depending on which bench.
> This is with 100% fanspeed.
> 
> Funny thing is, VRM's actually feel colder then the core then you touch the heatsink / back of the card LOL.
> 
> I know how you feel about high voltages and VRM's on air, but looking at it objectively.
> 
> - A card with a 8+2 phase design in stead of 6+2 and ''probably'' better components then nVidia stock. Has 33% less current going through each phase as it has 33% more phases. Should accomodate ~25% lower temps.
> - Has a aluminium plate which is soldered directly to the main heatsink cooling the VRM's so basically direct contact with the main heatsink (I might even mod it a bit to allow for a bit more pressure so the thermal pads aren't as thick)
> - Has 3 4200RPM fans blowing air through it in stead of one rat cage.
> 
> So, could it actually be sort of safe to run 1.288v?
> Hell, might I even get away with LLC modding this thing as well and throwing 1.310v on it on air for the extra boost to ~1333Mhz?
> 
> Oh and a question I hope you guys can honestly answer and not in a fanboy way.
> 
> I have 2 different cards here, a R9 290 unlocked to 290X @ 1180Mhz core.
> A GTX780 @ 1306Mhz core.
> 
> Which one is the better bet for gaming? Primarily BF4?


right about not getting 1.25v on air, but if you look again on the Mostar cooling you got lol it should cool those vrms properly. bu but not for long session "I may be wrong" but just be careful. I always liked the two and tree fans design from Gigabyte. I remember while back my 460 OCN white edition


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> He means GPU Power, not GPU Usage.
> 
> Btw sky, I got my best card to run stable at 1306Mhz 1.288v (1.300v MSI AB) with 3500Mhz VRAM.
> 
> Max temp in benches like Valley, 3DM11, Fire Strike and BF4 multiplayer is about 62-66c depending on which bench.
> This is with 100% fanspeed.
> 
> Funny thing is, VRM's actually feel colder then the core then you touch the heatsink / back of the card LOL.
> 
> I know how you feel about high voltages and VRM's on air, but looking at it objectively.
> 
> - A card with a 8+2 phase design in stead of 6+2 and ''probably'' better components then nVidia stock. Has 33% less current going through each phase as it has 33% more phases. Should accomodate ~25% lower temps.
> - Has a aluminium plate which is soldered directly to the main heatsink cooling the VRM's so basically direct contact with the main heatsink (I might even mod it a bit to allow for a bit more pressure so the thermal pads aren't as thick)
> - Has 3 4200RPM fans blowing air through it in stead of one rat cage.
> 
> So, could it actually be sort of safe to run 1.288v?
> Hell, might I even get away with LLC modding this thing as well and throwing 1.310v on it on air for the extra boost to ~1333Mhz?
> 
> Oh and a question I hope you guys can honestly answer and not in a fanboy way.
> 
> I have 2 different cards here, a R9 290 unlocked to 290X @ 1180Mhz core.
> A GTX780 @ 1306Mhz core.
> 
> Which one is the better bet for gaming? Primarily BF4?


R9 will work better in bf4, but gtx 780 in most others.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> App crash related to CPU is voltage, CPU needs more voltage, Nv drivers the issues is 99% drivers. when you install a new drivers over the existent one you have 80% chance to get a low score and crash while bench and games. also you just remind me of Nvdia/AMD driver removal tha I have been tested it many times not only in my RiG , friends and customers and it does work like a champ . DDU


I always uninstall the drivers, restart to safe mode, using "Driver Fusion" to clean out the files/reg entries, restart to normal mode without the internet cable plugged inn, installing new driver and restart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> He means GPU Power, not GPU Usage.


That's right. When I first tried out the card, I hit over 100% sometimes, but now it only shows like 60-65% when playing. I just find that curious. Could it be possible because I'm now using 2 rails to power the card or is that unrelated?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I figured out it was not my overclock. I installed the latest driver (331.93) and the crashing stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is it normal that my GPU only use like 60-65% power with my overclock when playing games like Metro: Last Light and Far Cry 3?


Are you still using the stock bios and What is your gpu usage while playing games like far cry 3 with vsync off. Should stay at 99 percent usage unless ur cpu cant keep up with ur vid card. Hope the new driver fixed your crashing issue crashing issue and wasn't something to do with driver failing from gpu overclocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I always uninstall the drivers, restart to safe mode, using "Driver Fusion" to clean out the files/reg entries, restart to normal mode without the internet cable plugged inn, installing new driver and restart.
> That's right. When I first tried out the card, I hit over 100% sometimes, but now it only shows like 60-65% when playing. I just find that curious. Could it be possible because I'm now using 2 rails to power the card or is that unrelated?


Here is my post about understanding PT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517
With multi rail PSU´s you should mix rails to increase your base amperage as the GK110 draws insanely amounts of it and causes your PSU to trip the OCP and shut down, because multi rail PSU´s have the total 12v amperage divided between all rails opposite to single rail that has all the power in a single rail!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Are you still using the stock bios and What is your gpu usage while playing games like far cry 3 with vsync off. Should stay at 99 percent usage unless ur cpu cant keep up with ur vid card. Hope the new driver fixed your crashing issue crashing issue and wasn't something to do with driver failing from gpu overclocks.


I'm not talking about GPU usage, but power usage. I usually get 99-100% gpu usage when playing heavy games, but the power usage stays around 60-65%.

I'm using skyn3t's modified bios. Power limit set to 152% and core voltage to +62mv.

The previous driver (331.82) must have failed because of my overclock, the new one (331.93) does not.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I'm not talking about GPU usage, but power usage. I usually get 99-100% gpu usage when playing heavy games, but the power usage stays around 60-65%.
> 
> I'm using skyn3t's modified bios. Power limit set to 152% and core voltage to +62mv.


A quote from my post about power draw:

"Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!








Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"

So with higher TDP you still have the same power draw but the percentage of it will be lower than with lower TDP! its all related to base TDP as you can see in the formula i made!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A quote from my post about power draw:
> 
> "Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"
> 
> So with higher TDP you still have the same power draw but the percentage of it will be lower than with lower TDP! its all related to base TDP as you can see in the formula i made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I think I understand. So if I lower the power limit to lets say 106%, the power usage would read as higher right?







It's still using the same amount of power, but because I have the slider at 152%, it shows lower power usage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> I think I understand. So if I lower the power limit to lets say 106%, the power usage would read as higher right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still using the same amount of power, but because I have the slider at 152%, it shows lower power usage.


You got it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Gigabyte are giving a false advertize or what? I'm wrong how I read it?

I know this GPU is Monstar when come to cooling system. but the 450W on title is wrong

GV-N780GHZ-3GD New WINDFORCE 3X *450W* Gaming Graphics Card


That GPU has 300w at 100% instead 250W slide @ 117% 350W instead 106% = 265W
the advertize says 450W, how come?


----------



## Captivate

Regarding your rails mixing post Occam, how would you suggest doing that? I have an XFX 1250W PSU, which is being marketed as a single rail psu, but in actuality it is a quad rail. When I push my gpu's hard, the system just reboots (furmark at 1.4v and high clock speed). I am assuming this to be a psu issue. Since this psu is sold as a single rail, there is nothing on the psu case that says how to mix/match rails or which pci-e connectors belong to which rail, etc. So what do I do to mix/match them?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Regarding your rails mixing post Occam, how would you suggest doing that? I have an XFX 1250W PSU, which is being marketed as a single rail psu, but in actuality it is a quad rail. When I push my gpu's hard, the system just reboots (furmark at 1.4v and high clock speed). I am assuming this to be a psu issue. Since this psu is sold as a single rail, there is nothing on the psu case that says how to mix/match rails or which pci-e connectors belong to which rail, etc. So what do I do to mix/match them?


With tri SLI? your PSU cant handle those babies Oc´ed! each [email protected],4v draws over 400W, that is just over 1200W for the cards, plus a 3930K and rest of the system... You see where im going dont you?








You can only go IMO higher wattage PSU or dual PSU!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Gigabyte are giving a false advertize or what? I'm wrong how I read it?
> 
> I know this GPU is Monstar when come to cooling system. but the 450W on title is wrong
> 
> GV-N780GHZ-3GD New WINDFORCE 3X *450W* Gaming Graphics Card
> 
> 
> That GPU has 300w at 100% instead 250W slide @ 117% 350W instead 106% = 265W
> the advertize says 450W, how come?


I think there just saying there cooler on the card is capable of dissipating 450w. Says 450w cooling system so thats my only guess lol


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With tri SLI? your PSU cant handle those babies Oc´ed! each [email protected],4v draws over 400W, that is just over 1200W for the cards, plus a 3930K and rest of the system... You see where im going dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only go IMO higher wattage PSU or dual PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


He is right though I had a 3930K about 2 months ago and 3 780's with sky bios with a 1250 watt Seasonic and needless to say heard a loud pop where the power supply popped and was kind enough to take out one of my gpus's in the process. So occam is right either go dual psu or a bigger psu. I was not at the 1.4 v on each 780 but I was at 1.32v if I remember right and the 3930K was clocked at 4.8 Ghz,


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Gigabyte are giving a false advertize or what? I'm wrong how I read it?
> 
> I know this GPU is Monstar when come to cooling system. but the 450W on title is wrong
> 
> GV-N780GHZ-3GD New WINDFORCE 3X *450W* Gaming Graphics Card
> 
> 
> That GPU has 300w at 100% instead 250W slide @ 117% 350W instead 106% = 265W
> the advertize says 450W, how come?


the cooler can dissipate 450w of heat ...... something like that

.....
Quote:


> I think there just saying there cooler on the card is capable of dissipating 450w. Says 450w cooling system so thats my only guess lol


what he said lol







didnt see his post at first


----------



## MunneY

Man..

Something I never thought I'd say, but I'm about fed up with EVGA. Had a card die and RMA'd it. Paid for cross shipping so I could finally finish my rig. Got the RMA and stuck it in... it worked.. Put my main card back in, and tried to go SLI. No dice.

Spent the next 2 days trying to figure it out... reinstalling windows and everything.

RMA Card is dead.

Called EVGA, they setup a 2nd RMA to replace the rma they sent me. They again said they'd cross ship it via 2nd day air. That was on the 26th. The RMA hasn't even shipped yet as of writing this. I know they were off Thursday and Friday, but come on man...

GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Man..
> 
> Something I never thought I'd say, but I'm about fed up with EVGA. Had a card die and RMA'd it. Paid for cross shipping so I could finally finish my rig. Got the RMA and stuck it in... it worked.. Put my main card back in, and tried to go SLI. No dice.
> 
> Spent the next 2 days trying to figure it out... reinstalling windows and everything.
> 
> RMA Card is dead.
> 
> Called EVGA, they setup a 2nd RMA to replace the rma they sent me. They again said they'd cross ship it via 2nd day air. That was on the 26th. The RMA hasn't even shipped yet as of writing this. I know they were off Thursday and Friday, but come on man...
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I can understand your frustration,so close yet so far from finally finishing your loop,i thought evga had the best RMA services when it comes to video cards....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I can understand your frustration,so close yet so far from finally finishing your loop,i thought evga had the best RMA services when it comes to video cards....


They are always nice and they even gave me 2 day air and free return shipping because of the screw up, but man.... its all kinds of frustrating. I'm ready to move on.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> They are always nice and they even gave me 2 day air and free return shipping because of the screw up, but man.... its all kinds of frustrating. I'm ready to move on.


Come next week you will be all good,by then your card would have arrived and your build done and you wont even remember today....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Come next week you will be all good,by then your card would have arrived and your build done and you wont even remember today....


Hope so.. I've already started saving for the next rig...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Come next week you will be all good,by then your card would have arrived and your build done and you wont even remember today....


Youre right!








Just grab a nice bourbon, (Jack Daniels-Single Barrel comes to mind!







) and relax!
Go out, spend some time with nice girls and suddenly your card is in your hands (meanwhile you might get lucky)








Now, if you´re married forget all i said except the bourbon!








or your wife will kill you... and me too...









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well I seem to be getting nowhere fast in the Shadowplay thread so I figured I'd pose my issue here in the great 780 Club thread which I am a proud member of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for SLI users using Shadowplay with drivers later than 331.65, are you noticing a significant performance drop with it on vs off? If so can you please retest with 331.65.


Anyone?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Youre right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just grab a nice bourbon, (Jack Daniels-Single Barrel comes to mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and relax!
> Go out, spend some time with nice girls and suddenly your card is in your hands (meanwhile you might get lucky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you´re married forget all i said except the bourbon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or your wife will kill you... and me too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


HA! I'm newly married and How about some Glenlivet 18 year?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> HA! I'm newly married and How about some Glenlivet 18 year?


It works for me!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I think there just saying there cooler on the card is capable of dissipating 450w. Says 450w cooling system so thats my only guess lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the cooler can dissipate 450w of heat ...... something like that
> 
> .....
> what he said lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt see his post at first


maybe they knew about my 500w







. yeah I read it wrong.


----------



## skyn3t

uncensored


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















censored by sky









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> uncensored
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> censored by sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Man..
> 
> Something I never thought I'd say, but I'm about fed up with EVGA. Had a card die and RMA'd it. Paid for cross shipping so I could finally finish my rig. Got the RMA and stuck it in... it worked.. Put my main card back in, and tried to go SLI. No dice.
> 
> Spent the next 2 days trying to figure it out... reinstalling windows and everything.
> 
> RMA Card is dead.
> 
> Called EVGA, they setup a 2nd RMA to replace the rma they sent me. They again said they'd cross ship it via 2nd day air. That was on the 26th. The RMA hasn't even shipped yet as of writing this. I know they were off Thursday and Friday, but come on man...
> 
> 
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Wait, you got the new card, it worked, but then it died after trying to SLi it with the already owned functioning card?

did they by any chance send the second via USPS? They lost of package of mine that went to the sorting facility on the 27th, was supposed to be 2 day air. Now it's "we will call you in two weeks if we find it" Oh, I think you meant it hasn't even left EVGA yet, meh that sucks. Should shoot them a nudge nudge email.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wait, you got the new card, it worked, but then it died after trying to SLi it with the already owned functioning card?
> 
> did they by any chance send the second via USPS? They lost of package of mine that went to the sorting facility on the 27th, was supposed to be 2 day air. Now it's "we will call you in two weeks if we find it" Oh, I think you meant it hasn't even left EVGA yet, meh that sucks. Should shoot them a nudge nudge email.


I called them not to long ago and asked what was up.... they didn't seem to think it was a big deal... considering they are holding nearly $600 bucks from my account, I'm concerned.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I called them not to long ago and asked what was up.... they didn't seem to think it was a big deal... considering they are holding nearly $600 bucks from my account, I'm concerned.


You will get it in due time. Will probably go out tomorrow. Hell, they are holding onto 220$ of mine while I take for ever to get this recalled G2 1300W PSU back to them. They sent me an awesome shirt with it! Oh, & free return shipping.

You have me thinking you may have some sort of grounding issue in your case if the RMA card was functioning, but then died after trying to SLi it.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> How is stable defined in the ASIC chart... max bench stable short term, long term? Max game stable short term, long term? The values widely differ depending on which of those answers I get.


I thought it was the max you could successfully complete a benchmark at. I doubt the multiple 1.35v entries are 24/7 clocks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I thought it was the max you could successfully complete a benchmark at. I doubt the multiple 1.35v entries are 24/7 clocks.


The ASIC chart should be a bit more strict. Basically stating "This chart's numbers reflect ONE completion of (insert name) benchmark" or this question of "what is stable" will keep cropping up. My afterburner has 5 profiles, which allows me to run 5 different "stable" clocks depending on the game/bench.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm thinking a run of Firestrike on default settings should be sufficient. Anyone who would like to change their submissions can just PM me.

Edit: Or perhaps Heaven?


----------



## Imprezzion

Heaven is so old. Valley is a bit more consistent only it really puts a hurting on your power limit.
It's hitting 102% on my Ghz Edition with WF3 rev4 BIOS when running 1306Mhz 1.288v actual.

Btw sky, did ya maybe figure out what the differences are with the BIOS I send ya (80.80.31.00.0E) and the normal WF3 rev4 one? The Ghz appears to be a new revision BIOS but what's different?


----------



## wholeeo

I find Valley the easiest benchmark to run higher clocks on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I find Valley the easiest benchmark to run higher clocks on.


Would have to agree with this. I think it's time for a Valley 2.0

Valley is GK110 E-peen.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Would have to agree with this. I think it's time for a Valley 2.0
> 
> Valley is GK110 E-peen.


Firestrike gets my vote.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Firestrike gets my vote.


Firestrike Xtreme, tessmark @ 4k... "New Dawn" if you can handle a .txt dump.


----------



## EarlZ

@ OccamRazor

I deleted EVGA PrecX and its folders I guess it was not applying the right voltage after all, its now working fine. Sorry took me so long to get back to you


----------



## formula1

long time lurker here and thanks to the community for unlocking more performance out our 780s

now i am currently running skynet 3a bios on my msi tf oc edition and it running great but i want power limits unlocked to 500w at 100%

can anyone help me out with that cz ive searched google and bios modding for the 780 is kept pretty secretive

kepler bios editor cannot mod the power limits

ive attached the stock msi 80.3a.00.4d bios thnx .

msi_4d_STOCK.zip 67k .zip file


----------



## sdmf74

It appears as if I still have not been added to owners list, do I need to pm someone?


----------



## Imprezzion

I just ran a loop of 30 minutes of Fire Strike with all settings manually maxed out inclusing tesselation and AA.

It's survived it without any artifacts or crashes at a nice clock of 1306Mhz core and +600 (7200Mhz) VRAM which are R0C SK Hynix chips.

Trying 1320Mhz now even though that did show some light artifacting in BF4 multiplayer.

Voltage is at 1.300v in MSI AB and 1.281-1.275v actual. It has quite a lot of vdroop without LLC mod but LLC mod doesn't work stable on the Gigabyte cards with NCP420*8* controllers yet. It crashes the drivers.

Is 1306-1320Mhz a good clock at 1.300v (1.28v actual)?


----------



## Orifiel

I am just entering the club, I just got it.. Asus direct cu 2 OC gtx780



guys which drivers are the best? I couldnt install the 314,22 , it couldnt find the card! So I used the asus disc


----------



## bentez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if ya need any help just ask. we will be right here..
> 
> please fil this out too. RiG Info


I downloaded ez3flash from the op and unzipped the contents into a folder nvflash on the root of C drive but when I run the bat file to save each original bios I get an error message along the lines of "pci block chain corrupted pci expansion rom header not found" it only flashes up so its really tough to read what it says.. it comes up for each gpu what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> I am just entering the club, I just got it.. Asus direct cu 2 OC gtx780
> 
> 
> 
> guys which drivers are the best? I couldnt install the 314,22 , it couldnt find the card! So I used the asus disc


Man..! That is a sweet asic score.









I'm currently using the 331.93 driver. It's working nicely for me.


----------



## sickofitall

Hi, i have a question for you, the llc/volt mod works with the asus dcii? the voltage regulator is the same?

Thank you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @ OccamRazor
> 
> I deleted EVGA PrecX and its folders I guess it was not applying the right voltage after all, its now working fine. Sorry took me so long to get back to you


No problem Buddy, glad it turned out well!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i have a question for you, the llc/volt mod works with the asus dcii? the voltage regulator is the same?
> 
> Thank you


Sorry but no, its not and it doesnt work!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula1*
> 
> long time lurker here and thanks to the community for unlocking more performance out our 780s
> 
> now i am currently running skynet 3a bios on my msi tf oc edition and it running great but i want power limits unlocked to 500w at 100%
> 
> can anyone help me out with that cz ive searched google and bios modding for the 780 is kept pretty secretive
> 
> kepler bios editor cannot mod the power limits
> 
> ive attached the stock msi 80.3a.00.4d bios thnx .
> 
> msi_4d_STOCK.zip 67k .zip file


You want a bios with the base PT at 500W? With an 3930K OC and 780SLi on a ax1200W?
there have been many shutdowns with this PSU with only one [email protected],3v, having your PT that high with your system could give you some headaches!








Are you sure you want to bite the bullet?

Read this from one of my posts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## neo8222

Requesting admission to the club. I got my pitifully low asic 64.4% card a few months ago when they first released. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ecv2v/ So far my max stable under all factory is 1150 mhz core, 1552.5 memory at 65* C at 68% fan speed on boost mode. Considering mods to see if I can go further.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You want a bios with the base PT at 500W? With an 3930K OC and 780SLi on a ax1200W?
> there have been many shutdowns with this PSU with only one [email protected],3v, having your PT that high with your system could give you some headaches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to bite the bullet?
> 
> Read this from one of my posts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)


Um bite the bullet would imply that he has been holding off for a while.... there's no way you can tell that so biting the bullet cannot apply here.

Also @ formula1.
ax1200w is more than enough..... don't worry bout all that other stuff, 500w is just a ceiling you set, the card will rarely ever have that much current going through it.


----------



## VeerK

Just wanted to throw in my appreciation for this thread's moderating team, because of you guys I am running my standard no frills ACX GTX 780 at 1250MHz at 1.212 volts game stable. Without this guide, I was confused out of my mind and couldn't OC this new card. I'm upgrading from a 7950 and the increase is blowing my mind, frame rates kill the benchmarks online.

THANKS!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula1*
> 
> long time lurker here and thanks to the community for unlocking more performance out our 780s
> 
> now i am currently running skynet 3a bios on my msi tf oc edition and it running great but i want power limits unlocked to 500w at 100%
> 
> can anyone help me out with that cz ive searched google and bios modding for the 780 is kept pretty secretive
> 
> kepler bios editor cannot mod the power limits
> 
> ive attached the stock msi 80.3a.00.4d bios thnx .
> 
> I already have this bios in the OP. you only need to set AB profile on start up and you good to go. I'm not make any personalized bios for a normal user anymore I had too much this, sorry but i will not.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> It appears as if I still have not been added to owners list, do I need to pm someone?


just fill the form in the front page and

please fill this out too. RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> I am just entering the club, I just got it.. Asus direct cu 2 OC gtx780


Welcome to the 780 Owners club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i have a question for you, the llc/volt mod works with the asus dcii? the voltage regulator is the same?
> 
> Thank you


Nop sorry, only hardmod to remove the limitation on your GPU voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo8222*
> 
> Requesting admission to the club. I got my pitifully low asic 64.4% card a few months ago when they first released. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ecv2v/ So far my max stable under all factory is 1150 mhz core, 1552.5 memory at 65* C at 68% fan speed on boost mode. Considering mods to see if I can go further.


please fill this out too. RiG Info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Just wanted to throw in my appreciation for this thread's moderating team, because of you guys I am running my standard no frills ACX GTX 780 at 1250MHz at 1.212 volts game stable. Without this guide, I was confused out of my mind and couldn't OC this new card. I'm upgrading from a 7950 and the increase is blowing my mind, frame rates kill the benchmarks online.
> 
> THANKS!


You welcome.









PS: for all new members 780 rules

please fill this out too. RiG Info


----------



## Imprezzion

Completely understandable, but will you at least take a look at the difference between the WF3 80.80.*21*.xx.xx and the Ghz Editions 80.80.*31*.xx.xx?
If there even is any noticable difference.

There's more B1 cards out there with a .31 BIOS like the HOF, Inno3D Ghz Edition and such.

By the way, the VRAM on my 780 Ghz, the same Hynix chips also found on reference HD7970's for example, clocks very very high on my card.
So far I tested as high as +800Mhz (which is 1900Mhz, effective 7600Mhz) and it still scales up in points in Valley so it's still not hitting ECC all too hard... I wonder if I can get it as high as 2000Mhz...


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Completely understandable, but will you at least take a look at the difference between the WF3 80.80.*21*.xx.xx and the Ghz Editions 80.80.*31*.xx.xx?
> If there even is any noticable difference.
> 
> There's more B1 cards out there with a .31 BIOS like the HOF, Inno3D Ghz Edition and such.
> 
> By the way, the VRAM on my 780 Ghz, the same Hynix chips also found on reference HD7970's for example, clocks very very high on my card.
> So far I tested as high as +800Mhz (which is 1900Mhz, effective 7600Mhz) and it still scales up in points in Valley so it's still not hitting ECC all too hard... I wonder if I can get it as high as 2000Mhz...


Remember. The thing with Hynix memory is that they are stable at high overclocks mine are stable at 7600MHz. BUT after a while they will crash. Without any artifacting or other warnings.

Mine are free from that at 7200MHz. A thing to think about. So they are very good for breaking world records with and such, but for 24/7 they can't run at 7600+.

It may be different with the GHz edition but I doubt it.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Remember. The thing with Hynix memory is that they are stable at high overclocks mine are stable at 7600MHz. BUT after a while they will crash. Without any artifacting or other warnings.
> 
> Mine are free from that at 7200MHz. A thing to think about. So they are very good for breaking world records with and such, but for 24/7 they can't run at 7600+.
> 
> It may be different with the GHz edition but I doubt it.


In the days of the HD7950/HD7970, which for reference cards use the same Hynix R0C chips as the Ghz Edition, 1650-1750 was pretty much the max for 24/7 but you had voltage control over VRAM and with 1.7v most of them easily did 1850+Mhz. My own best 7970 did 1925Mhz 24/7 and benched at 2050Mhz. 1.70v ofcourse.

Now, I don't know what timings and voltage the GTX780 uses on these chips but judging they go so high it must be different from the HD7970's which probably ran tigher timings at their 1250Mhz stock clock.

I'm going to go gaming at 7600Mhz now and i'll see how long they survive BF4.

2000Mhz crashed after about 1 minute of Valley in a black screen and a reboot so.. It ain't doin' that.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but no, its not and it doesnt work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nop sorry, only hardmod to remove the limitation on your GPU voltage.


thanks for the reply, there is another question for you









At the moment i have rev3 bios on my card:

*sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3.zip*
Quote:


> Nvidia Asus GTX 780
> Version 80.10.3A.00.13
> Base core clock 941.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 10%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w


what is the difference from this latest bios (3A)?

*780DCII.zip*
Quote:


> Asus DC II
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w


the latest bios is better or there are only 40mhz more on the base clock?

thank you again and sorry for bad english


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> In the days of the HD7950/HD7970, which for reference cards use the same Hynix R0C chips as the Ghz Edition, 1650-1750 was pretty much the max for 24/7 but you had voltage control over VRAM and with 1.7v most of them easily did 1850+Mhz. My own best 7970 did 1925Mhz 24/7 and benched at 2050Mhz. 1.70v ofcourse.
> 
> Now, I don't know what timings and voltage the GTX780 uses on these chips but judging they go so high it must be different from the HD7970's which probably ran tigher timings at their 1250Mhz stock clock.
> 
> I'm going to go gaming at 7600Mhz now and i'll see how long they survive BF4.
> 
> 2000Mhz crashed after about 1 minute of Valley in a black screen and a reboot so.. It ain't doin' that.


Well my memory overclock gives me a huge boost in games







. People with a core clock of 1300MHz + but with elpida can't beat my score in valley for example.

Hynix are arguably the best one to get but the way they show instability makes people think they can run higher then they actually can.

If you are indeed 24/7 game stable with 7600MHz I would be suprised and happy at the same time


----------



## MxPhenom 216

If you have a reference GTX780, what vBIOS are you all using?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> thanks for the reply, there is another question for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment i have rev3 bios on my card:
> 
> *sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3.zip*
> what is the difference from this latest bios (3A)?
> 
> *780DCII.zip*
> the latest bios is better or there are only 40mhz more on the base clock?
> 
> thank you again and sorry for bad english


Your English is fine amico mio!









The latest bios is a power bios, it has increased PT, from 400W to 500W and a little increase in clocks too!
try it! You can use the EZ3flash tool in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The latest bios is a power bios, it has increased PT, from 400W to 500W and a little increase in clocks too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Actually if 350W=100% then 152%=532W and if
330W=100% then 150%=495W ,this applies to the decimal system.
So it seems that the max PT is lowered in new DCII bios.
Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Well my memory overclock gives me a huge boost in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . People with a core clock of 1300MHz + but with elpida can't beat my score in valley for example.
> 
> Hynix are arguably the best one to get but the way they show instability makes people think they can run higher then they actually can.
> 
> If you are indeed 24/7 game stable with 7600MHz I would be suprised and happy at the same time


Been playing like, one and a half hour of BF4 perfectly stable on 7600Mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> Actually if 350W=100% then 152%=532W and if
> 330W=100% then 150%=495W ,this applies to the decimal system.
> So it seems that the max PT is lowered in new DCII bios.
> Correct me if i'm wrong.


Here you go, a quote from one of my posts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"



what you need to focus is the BIOS base TDP you have and calculate with the TDP % you see on the OSD and not the slider!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys i want to ask a favor! Anyone willing to do some benches and play some games and give me feedback?
All i want is some feedback with the current GeForce 331.93 Beta Driver and [email protected] 1,3v and LLC enabled/disabled:

*To enable 53% LLC (Stock)*: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
Insert these command(s):

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"

*To disable 0% LLC:*

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,00"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,00"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,00"

Tell me which OC you got and how stable with LLC enabled/disabled!
+REP will be given!









Cheers and thanks

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, my answer to that is quite simple.

Without LLC @ 1.300v (~1.281v load): 1306/1800Mhz stable.

With LLC: Nothing. Stock clocks crash within 2 minutes of starting a bench / game.

Might have to do with the fact i'm using a NCP420*8* but seeing as how voltage adjustment works and LLC works as in, voltage changes with LLC enabled / disabled it should work however it doesn't. Drivers will crash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, my answer to that is quite simple.
> 
> Without LLC @ 1.300v (~1.281v load): 1306/1800Mhz stable.
> 
> With LLC: Nothing. Stock clocks crash within 2 minutes of starting a bench / game.
> 
> Might have to do with the fact i'm using a NCP420*8* but seeing as how voltage adjustment works and LLC works as in, voltage changes with LLC enabled / disabled it should work however it doesn't. Drivers will crash.


Did you try the commands i posted?
try them separately with this command after entering each enable/disable command: afterburner /ri3,20,DE or ri4,20,DE what result do you get? invalid, 10, 11 or 00?
But you unlocked the 1,3v with the voltmod right? and over 1,3v? have you tried?

Thanks

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Imprezzion

Haven't tried over 1.30v as i'd like to keep my VRM's in one piece and even though this 8+2 phase VRM is a lot stronger then the reference i don't like to run >1.30v for longer times until I actively measures VRM temps @ 1.30v with a FLIR / laser thermo









00 was the result most of the time btw.


----------



## malmental

Add me to the GTX 780 RMA club....
Just filed for my RMA a few minutes ago.

Running on my default overclock of 1192MHz / 6300 mem on 331.82 drivers playing Crysis 3.
Driver stopped responding error and screens flashed, card came back in x8/ mode only.
Troubleshooted all day including updating mobo BIOS and testing card in different rig.
No good.


----------



## Imprezzion

Aww? Stock volts as well or?


----------



## Marley217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Add me to the GTX 780 RMA club....
> Just filed for my RMA a few minutes ago.
> 
> Running on my default overclock of 1192MHz / 6300 mem on 331.82 drivers playing Crysis 3.
> Driver stopped responding error and screens flashed, card came back in x8/ mode only.
> Troubleshooted all day including updating mobo BIOS and testing card in different rig.
> No good.


That honestly sounds like it's just a too high overclock. Does it crash at stock speeds? Maybe you just have a bad overclocker.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Haven't tried over 1.30v as i'd like to keep my VRM's in one piece and even though this 8+2 phase VRM is a lot stronger then the reference i don't like to run >1.30v for longer times until I actively measures VRM temps @ 1.30v with a FLIR / laser thermo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00 was the result most of the time btw.


Thanks buddy! +REP!









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Add me to the GTX 780 RMA club....
> Just filed for my RMA a few minutes ago.
> 
> Running on my default overclock of 1192MHz / 6300 mem on 331.82 drivers playing Crysis 3.
> Driver stopped responding error and screens flashed, card came back in x8/ mode only.
> Troubleshooted all day including updating mobo BIOS and testing card in different rig.
> No good.


Hey Mal!

Did you try flashing the bios to another one? no dice?


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go, a quote from one of my posts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"
> 
> 
> 
> what you need to focus is the BIOS base TDP you have and calculate with the TDP % you see on the OSD and not the slider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you for the answer.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> Thank you for the answer.


No problem! We are all here to help!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## malmental

I was running @ 1.2V is all and back on OEM BIOS for awhile now.
Good thing too because now I can't flash it at all, not even the official Gigabyte crap they had me do when I called them.

Marley217 I had this card for months and on Sky's modded BIOS, it's not that great of a clocker but did well.

No dice..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I was running @ 1.2V is all and back on OEM BIOS for awhile now.
> Good thing too because now I can't flash it at all, not even the official Gigabyte crap they had me do when I called them.
> 
> Marley217 I had this cards for months and on Sky's modded BIOS, it's not that great of a clocker but did well.
> 
> No dice..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I was running @ 1.2V is all and back on OEM BIOS for awhile now.
> Good thing too because now I can't flash it at all, not even the official Gigabyte crap they had me do when I called them.
> 
> Marley217 I had this card for months and on Sky's modded BIOS, it's not that great of a clocker but did well.
> 
> No dice..


That sucks big time!
I hope you get a new B1 chip instead of some refurbished 780!
Lets hope for the best!


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah well, i'm going to flash my second Ghz Edition back to stock and return it. It has issues and clocks like junk. ASIC is the lowest i've seen as of yet at just 62.3%.

My other 780 Ghz Edition which is chugging along at 1320/1800 also has a almost sad 65.6% but still it clocks pretty well.

I do however have a issue with my old reference which a friend of mine bought.

It's running the Rev 3 ''3A'' BIOS and runs at 1202/1750 1.212v 24/7. Fanspeed is custom and at ~80% load. Temp is at about 65c then.

The card however seems to randomly make the PC freeze and reboot. When it reboots it refuses to pass POST until the card is taken out, booted past POST with onboard, and card put back in. This usually let's it boot again.

These crashes happen at least once a day so I lend him my R9 290 flashed to 290X @ accelero hybrid and that's been running fine for the past 2 days.

Card also will not pass POST on UEFI Option ROM. Has to be forced to legacy. Defaults to UEFI.

Any idea whether it's the card or not and if it is, what could be wrong with it?

His specs: 2500K @ 4.2, Z68 UD3H, XFX Pro 850W, W7 Ultimate x64, 8GB Vengeance 1866, HAF932.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah well, i'm going to flash my second Ghz Edition back to stock and return it. It has issues and clocks like junk. ASIC is the lowest i've seen as of yet at just 62.3%.
> 
> My other 780 Ghz Edition which is chugging along at 1320/1800 also has a almost sad 65.6% but still it clocks pretty well.
> 
> I do however have a issue with my old reference which a friend of mine bought.
> 
> It's running the Rev 3 ''3A'' BIOS and runs at 1202/1750 1.212v 24/7. Fanspeed is custom and at ~80% load. Temp is at about 65c then.
> 
> The card however seems to randomly make the PC freeze and reboot. When it reboots it refuses to pass POST until the card is taken out, booted past POST with onboard, and card put back in. This usually let's it boot again.
> 
> These crashes happen at least once a day so I lend him my R9 290 flashed to 290X @ accelero hybrid and that's been running fine for the past 2 days.
> 
> Card also will not pass POST on UEFI Option ROM. Has to be forced to legacy. Defaults to UEFI.
> 
> Any idea whether it's the card or not and if it is, what could be wrong with it?
> 
> His specs: 2500K @ 4.2, Z68 UD3H, XFX Pro 850W, W7 Ultimate x64, 8GB Vengeance 1866, HAF932.


Dont waste time with it, IMHO is something wrong with the card! RMA it or if youre within return period go there and change it for another!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Well my memory overclock gives me a huge boost in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . People with a core clock of 1300MHz + but with elpida can't beat my score in valley for example.
> 
> Hynix are arguably the best one to get but the way they show instability makes people think they can run higher then they actually can.
> 
> If you are indeed 24/7 game stable with 7600MHz I would be suprised and happy at the same time


In valley perhaps, but in real games I tend to disagree. If we are talking a default of 6000 against your 7600, then yeah that will make a pretty nice difference in games. But if we are talking say 1350/7000 vs 1200/7600 I would hazard to guess the former would win. Though in having said that I envy you, 7600mhz would blow my mind







.
I can't get past 7000 on my elpida. Would love to see if thats stable, that has to be a 780 record.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, i played BF4 for 2 hours straight and ran Fire Strike Extreme looped for 30 min and Valley Extreme HD for 30 min and it passed it all at 7600. Scores scaled, no framedrops or stuttering in BF4 and I had VRAM usage rather high at ~2400MB cause of my resolution scale setting. (1080P all Ultra with 2x MSAA @ 150% res scale = 2880x1620 reso rendering) Hell, it passed Valley and Fire Strike at 7800 as well. Haven't tried long term gaming at 7800 but...

And @ Occam, thanks but i was hoping you wouldn't say that








Card is not exactly in RMA condition tbh.
It has the center cut out of the I/O bracket for more flow and the LED logo is sanded so it's white in stead of green.
I doubt Gigabyte will be so thrilled about that.. Hehehe.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Add me to the GTX 780 RMA club....
> Just filed for my RMA a few minutes ago.
> 
> Running on my default overclock of 1192MHz / 6300 mem on 331.82 drivers playing Crysis 3.
> Driver stopped responding error and screens flashed, card came back in x8/ mode only.
> Troubleshooted all day including updating mobo BIOS and testing card in different rig.
> No good.


----------



## MunneY

Sorry to hear about your card Malmental... but maybe you'll get a better clocker under RMA..

I'm now officially pissed at EVGA. The card is just now leaving from California and supposed to be here Friday.. this is 10 days after the RMA was opened. Even worse news is that we are supposed to get a bad bad winter storm / ice storm, so it'll probably get delayed.

Was hoping I'd be able to put it in this weekend but whatever!

I'm not able to get much higher clocks under water at 1.3v than I was under air on my 1st card, so we'll see what happens with card #2


----------



## malmental

Cheers guys, thanks for the kindness..


----------



## vagenrider

guys seems like have problem..i have palit 780 and cant find bios..my version is 80.10.36.00.01 any help will be welcome..


----------



## formula1

@skynet
then why not share how to mod the bios pt on newer bios. so that i can mod it myself.


----------



## Orifiel

Hey guys, I run some tests, my pc specs at the momment are not very good, but I downloaded 3dmark tests and I got this results.


is it ok? In the ICE storm test, I get 2500 fps per second, is it normal? Also my gpu at stress, goes to 55c, so I have a small bottleneck for sure, because all reviews have it as a 67-70c card (I just noticed, that 3d mark temps are 65c but it is spikes, not stable 65c.... its 30-50 and has some spikes to 65c)

i7 870
8gigs of ram
p55 pro/usb3

I also notice that in one game, just for a couple of minutes, to get up to 1500fps per second, it was skyrim... and fraps gave me that... at 1080p all ultra with 4aa, it started with this fps, then it fall down to 80-120...+

In swtor, full populated fleet, with dozen of players, I get 30-40fps and less populated 60-80+fps. All maxed.

I am very happy so far... One thing that I love in this card, it is super silent! I have the pc case next to my ears, a second desk and the pc case is on that desk, next to me, in the same level with my head and I cant hear it.!


----------



## Sofakiller

Hey Guys,can any one post the Bios from the Gigabyte GTX 780 GHZ Edition 80.80.31.00.0E please?Thanks


----------



## Imprezzion

Stock Ghz Editon BIOS send to you in PM.

Reminds me.. I need to flash my second Ghz Edition back to that stock BIOS before I RMA it.. mustn't forget that lol.

If you want to play with the card in terms of overclocking with a modded BIOS, use the Rev 4 WF3 BIOS from the OP for now. It works fine on the card (80.80.21.xx.xx)


----------



## THEStorm

Just picked up my Gigabyte reference 780 last night


----------



## frankko

But how to going flashing Vbios of both of them if cards is not same vendor. Sory for probably noob question but i am not understand. How to flashing two difference brand name card gtx 780 sli ?


----------



## frankko

Quote:

But how to going flashing Vbios of both of them if cards is not same vendor. Sory for probably noob question but i am not understand. How to flashing two difference brand name card gtx 780 sli ?

>>

>



> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> thanks for the (very) fast reply. Thinking of going SLI at least for The Witcher 3 its gonna be a beast at 1440p I´m guessing. And the cards should have dropped in price nicely by then.


----------



## Imprezzion

Grats!

I hope you get as good a clocker as my old Gigabyte reference was.

I'm still super happy with my Ghz Edition.
I ran some benches with it and it absolutely tore through them









3DM11 @ GPU 1320 / 1750 - CPU 2600K @ 5Ghz - RAM: 16GB @ 2133 9-10-10-21-120-1T



Running Valley bench as we speak.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankko*


Well, if the GPU model is the same with the same cooler etc. It shouldn´t make a dfiference. If it has a different cooling solution etc. Then you could get the fitting BIOS and flash each card individually (perhaps removing the other card from the system to be sure).


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I FINALLY found some time to play with my 780 WF3 rev 2.0 card.

Testing stock bios atm and I manage the below run. No core OC. Just memory.

Is it safe to run the memory so high @1850? I haven't pushed for more. I just tried up to +695.

Going to try up to +795 now.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Cheers guys, thanks for the kindness..


My first 780 is gone too...sold off for a classy or a Ti of some form or fashion. Waiting on a board RMA so dead in the water for the meantime anyway...sharing your pain.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> guys seems like have problem..i have palit 780 and cant find bios..my version is 80.10.36.00.01 any help will be welcome..


Well old friend, why didnt you ask me?









*Here all palit bios:*

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Palit&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=

*And here a bios modded by my Brother Skyn3t with a new bios string 3A:*

├───780 Palit JetStream
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18666
[*] Palit JetStream
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.04
[*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

*Hows my old 590? still kicking?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula1*
> 
> @skynet
> then why not share how to mod the bios pt on newer bios. so that i can mod it myself.


Youre kidding right?








This is not just a press of a button like KBT!
You cant "learn" overnight how to program! Do you know your way around a hex editor?
If you do, then get your bios and go for it!









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Koniakki

Ok I pushed the memory at +760(1882) but some artifacts appeared so I back up to +695(1850) and added +115 on the core.

This card looks really promising. And I haven't even touch the bios and voltages yet(besides stock +37mV).









Bios: 80.10.3A.00.2C (P2083-0020)

1228/1850 stock bios. What do you think guys? ASIC 78.3%.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Ok I pushed the memory at +760(1882) but some artifacts appeared so I back up to +695(1850) and added +115 on the core.
> 
> This card looks really promising. And I haven't even touch the bios and voltages yet(besides stock +37mV).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios: 80.10.3A.00.2C (P2083-0020)
> 
> 1228/1850 stock bios. What do you think guys? ASIC 78.3%.


Seems good to me









I can run valley for hours with a memory clock of 7600MHz. But will crash after an hour of bf4. A thing to notice.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, it eats my Ghz Edition for breakfast... That needs 1.30v for 1306Mhz but then again my ASIC is just 65.6%..

What does it do @ 1.300v in MSI AB (set fanspeed to 100% when benching at that voltage)


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Youre kidding right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not just a press of a button like KBT!
> You cant "learn" overnight how to program! Do you know your way around a hex editor?
> If you do, then get your bios and go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Actually skyn3t inspired me to learn by my self and I did in fact learn it overnight maybe two







.

It takes patience though. Programming skills are not needed really, I study computer engineering and do a lot of programming this didn't require any of that.

With that said, that is only if you have two vbioses so you can compare them and see the differences. Takes a lot of time if you have never done it before so I would leave it to skyn3t he knows what he's doing.

I have however modified my own bios and it worked like a charm. Can't imagine doing so many different ones.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, it eats my Ghz Edition for breakfast... That needs 1.30v for 1306Mhz but then again my ASIC is just 65.6%..
> 
> What does it do @ 1.300v in MSI AB (set fanspeed to 100% when benching at that voltage)


Will NEVER go above 1.21V. Mayyyyybe 1.23V. Just maybe.

Almost everyone knows what I mean. Just search for my posts in around October for my dead Palit 780.









1.21v or 1.23v is at max I go. If the card hits 1306mhz or more at that voltage I will be happy. If not, I will call it day.









I learned my lesson. Right Skyn3t and the rest bros?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Seems good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run valley for hours with a memory clock of 7600MHz. But will crash after an hour of bf4. A thing to notice.


Since I finally found some free time, I'm going to test 1228/1800 with FC3, C3, BF3. BF4 etc and report back.









Then I will give it some Skyn3t love. Actually a lot of Skyn3t love!


----------



## formula1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Youre kidding right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not just a press of a button like KBT!
> You cant "learn" overnight how to program! Do you know your way around a hex editor?
> If you do, then get your bios and go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


it would have taken like 5 sec for you guys to change power limit 1 to 500w and mod me a bios.(since you guys have already modded so many bios's ) instead of typing all that.

so much for "community help"


----------



## MunneY

My valley score seems a little low.... especially for my clocks...



Clocks are 1312/3802


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> My valley score seems a little low.... especially for my clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks are 1312/3802


which bios are you using? if its the stock ones, valley freaks out and reads the clocks incorrectly.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> My valley score seems a little low.... especially for my clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks are 1312/3802


It is quite low, considering that vram is at very high clock, here is mine score with 1359/1627 MHz.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which bios are you using? if its the stock ones, valley freaks out and reads the clocks incorrectly.


Skyn3t's 37
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> It is quite low, considering that vram is at very high clock, here is mine score with 1359/1627 MHz.


I dont get it.


----------



## skupples

there's a reason why we say to not go over1.212 on any kind of air cooling. A few people say 12 12 plus 0 percent llC is fine but that is to Baldy for me. I barely even go over 1.2 5 on water blocks


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Skyn3t's 37
> I dont get it.


Valley loves vram clocks, that is reason why i am saying its quite low.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula1*
> 
> *it would have taken like 5 sec for you guys* to change power limit 1 to 500w and mod me a bios.(since you guys have already modded so many bios's ) *instead of typing all that.*
> 
> *so much for "community help*"


Well, with that attitude you're not getting anything anywhere!
Skyn3t already answered you, so, thats it!
I dont hear people complaining about the modded bios or support!
Perhaps a different approach might have given you better results, a PM explaining what you wanted and why,
You see, we all have our lives, our wifes and kids and still find a spare time to pass it here helping out without asking anything back, so i/we decide what i/we want to do with my/our time!
You have all bios modded in the first page including the one for your card, it´s easy to create a profile in AB to load in windows already with PT to the max!
We are not here only to support with answers to all the questions we can answer but also do research to bring you modds and guides to unlock your cards, all in our free time!
We do it because we are proud to be part of this "community" and we like it to grow strong to make OCN even better than it is! So, take a step back and think a little bit about it!

Ed


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula1*
> 
> it would have taken like 5 sec for you guys to change power limit 1 to 500w and mod me a bios.(since you guys have already modded so many bios's ) instead of typing all that.
> 
> so much for "community help"


Bad/wrong attitude. But welcome to OCN anyway. Patience and politeness gets you a long way here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Seems good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run valley for hours with a memory clock of 7600MHz. But will crash after an hour of bf4. A thing to notice.


Tested 7300(1800) at FC3. Seems stable. Core was +90(1202). At 1215Mhz I was saw a couple graphics glitches. Might be drivers or the card/oc but I when I backed up to 1202Mhz all was fine.

Going to flash Sky's bios now.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Man people get crazy lol


----------



## szeged

how dare you not help me instantly! you cant possibly be busy doing literally anything else!


----------



## lilchronic

so i tried out the new bios skiynet tweaked (rev3 A) and i tried all 3 of the evga bios (sc,ref.,oc ref)

all three gave me a bsod (0x116) when overclocked to high.... so i went back to the original bios 440W extrem benching and no problems???
display driver resets it's self
what gives?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> My valley score seems a little low.... especially for my clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks are 1312/3802


Your valley score is fine. Memory overclock doesn't boost the valley score by much.


----------



## Imprezzion

Haha I understand the worries about voltage but really, i myself *am* that bold.

I mean, I run my Sandy Bridges over 1.5v daily as well.

I now run 1.30v MSI AB aka 1.281v load on my Ghz Edition WF3 Gigabyte. VRM's feel almost colder to touch (back of card and heatsink) then the core which is just at 63c loaded.
Also, it has a 8+2 phase design instead of 6+2 so even with 350w power target and 1.30v it's only pulling 34 amps per phase at 1.30v while a stock 780 with 6+2 is doing over 41 amps on 1.238v with a mere 300w power target.

So, if my extremely limited knowledge of heat / power dissipation works out the Gigabytes VRM's should have (quite a lot) less thermal energy in watts per phase to cool at 350w / 1.30v then the stock card at 300w / 1.238v (LLC=0 plus 1.212v).

It could be that i'm completely and utterly wrong with the statement above but please, do correct me








I have had a education in electronics, not thermal dynamics


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> My valley score seems a little low.... especially for my clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> Clocks are 1312/3802


Your also running windows 8 which could be part of the reason


----------



## skupples

and here I thought there was a BIOS for every flavor a video card known to man on the original post. You can change wattage inc. Abt without any need for hex editing yes how dare Skynet have a family and kids and a job and do all this for free


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Your valley score is fine. Memory overclock doesn't boost the valley score by much.


I hope this is a joke because stock clocks(1097) and memory @1502 vs @1850 gave me 5.5fps increase.
Just from memory OC alone. And that 5.5fps is an 8% increase over stock score.

Stock bios 1097/1502(6010)



Stock bios 1097/1850(7400)


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I hope this is a joke because stock clocks(1097) and memory @1502 vs @1850 gave me 5.5fps increase.
> Just from memory OC alone. And that 5.5fps is an 8% increase over stock score.
> 
> Stock bios 1097/1502(6010)
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios 1097/1850(7400)


I'm not talking about fps. The Score. Dude please read.

Your increase is a lot higher of course memory overclock gives you an increase from stock to 7400MHz are you kidding me. That's 1.4GHz.

What i'm saying is that 100-200MHz doesn't give a lot of score. About 50-80 more maybe.


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well old friend, why didnt you ask me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here all palit bios:*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Palit&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> *And here a bios modded by my Brother Skyn3t with a new bios string 3A:*
> 
> ├───780 Palit JetStream
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18666
> [*] Palit JetStream
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.04
> [*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> *Hows my old 590? still kicking?


my friend ed....!!!!how are you? ii have deactivate my facebook because im not so good the last months..to many bad things hapens in my life..will talk to you for all when im ready..

your old 590 its not in my hands anymore but i give it in good hands..im on 780 sli the last 2 days..need help i have one palit reference and one asus direct cu ii....the problem is i cant find a proper bios for the palit..i try some even evga but the clock it is not stable and the scaling is 80% and only with the stock bios i have 99% scaling and stable clock..


----------



## skupples

Valley is great for big numbers but it is a terrible stress test


----------



## tObber166

I am using "skyn3t vBios rev *3A*" (780ACX.zip ) on my ACX SLI

Can I use "Kepler BIOS tweaker 1.25" to adjust the core clock & memory clock, or is it going to corrupt the bios when i save it?

/cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> I am using "skyn3t vBios rev *3A*" (780ACX.zip ) on my ACX SLI
> 
> Can I use "Kepler BIOS tweaker 1.25" to adjust the core clock & memory clock, or is it going to corrupt the bios when i save it?
> 
> /cheers


That is normally not recommended


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so i tried out the new bios skiynet tweaked (rev3 A) and i tried all 3 of the evga bios (sc,ref.,oc ref)
> 
> all three gave me a bsod (0x116) when overclocked to high.... so i went back to the original bios 440W extrem benching and no problems???
> display driver resets it's self
> what gives?


I had that problem before in Windows 7 and old drivers but try to enable LLC again!
Either remove the LLC.exe from startup folder and reboot or open the command prompt inside AB folder and type this command:

Single card : *msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10*

SLI: *msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi1,20,DE,10*
*msiafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10*

It seems the drivers since the 780ti release are changed and [email protected]% introduces crashes!
Try it and let me know!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is normally not recommended


Oki, maybe it's not worth the risk to try it out









Another question I wonder about is, when my cards are in idle, the fans are stuck at 29%?
Shouldn't they go down to 20% ?





Is it a bad flash?

I use this command:

Nvflash --override -6 GK110.rom

/cheers


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I had that problem before in Windows 7 and old drivers but try to enable LLC again!
> Either remove the LLC.exe from startup folder and reboot or open the command prompt inside AB folder and type this command:
> 
> Single card : *msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10*
> 
> SLI: *msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi1,20,DE,10*
> *msiafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10*
> 
> It seems the drivers since the 780ti release are changed and [email protected]% introduces crashes!
> Try it and let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


ok so i went back to the new bios rev3 A and returned LLC back to stock and still get a bsod with the new bios sky modded ?

ive tried all 4 EVGA bios, all crash

re installed drivers and AB beta 16

i dont have this problem with the older bios 440w extreme ????


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> Oki, maybe it's not worth the risk to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question I wonder about is, when my cards are in idle, the fans are stuck at 29%?
> Shouldn't they go down to 20% ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a bad flash?
> 
> I use this command:
> 
> Nvflash --override -6 GK110.rom
> 
> /cheers


I would guess it's something he did on purpose. Go check the description of the bios in the OP, it should say something about adjusting the fan.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok so i went back to the new bios rev3 A and returned LLC back to stock and still get a bsod with the new bios sky modded ?
> 
> ive tried all 4 EVGA bios, all crash
> 
> re installed drivers and AB beta 16
> 
> i dont have this problem with the older bios 440w extreme ????


Yes, its a power problem! not enough voltage in the PCIe lane! normally happens with SLI configurations, go to your motherboard bios and find PCIe voltage and up it a notch!
it s the dreaded 00x116 BSOD right? Windows 7 or 8? latest drivers?


----------



## Babel

Got a question about my GPU's power usage. Does it sound right that it's using around 270w running at my current voltage under full load? 250w x 152% = 380w. And it's tops off around 70% when playing Crysis 3.

I find that a little low. In reviews they show around 400w during load. Is that the whole system then, not just the GPU?

If so, I should easily be able to run 2 780's with around 700ish total power usage.


----------



## MunneY

Gotta say I'm loving this whole watercooled GPU thing :-D

1398/3703 - Firestrike of 11585

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1256664

Now to figure out why my physics score is so low...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Got a question about my GPU's power usage. Does it sound right that it's using around 270w running at my current voltage under full load? 250w x 152% = 380w. And it's tops off around 70% when playing Crysis 3.
> 
> I find that a little low. In reviews they show around 400w during load. Is that the whole system then, not just the GPU?


Yes, that is perfectly normal.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, its a power problem! not enough voltage in the PCIe lane! normally happens with SLI configurations, go to your motherboard bios and find PCIe voltage and up it a notch!
> it s the dreaded 00x116 BSOD right? Windows 7 or 8? latest drivers?


its only on sky's latest bios version, and bsod 0x19 actually not 0x116

....dont have a voltage for pci-e lane on my mobo.
i think it a problem with the bios


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Got a question about my GPU's power usage. Does it sound right that it's using around 270w running at my current voltage under full load? 250w x 152% = 380w. And it's tops off around 70% when playing Crysis 3.
> 
> I find that a little low. In reviews they show around 400w during load. Is that the whole system then, not just the GPU?
> 
> If so, I should easily be able to run 2 780's with around 700ish total power usage.


Yap!

Read my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Gotta say I'm loving this whole watercooled GPU thing :-D
> 
> 1398/3703 - Firestrike of 11585
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1256664
> 
> Now to figure out why my physics score is so low...


Did you get your other card back yet,also will admit I love the whole water cooling thing this is my first loop and the temps still surprises me not to mention how much more you can push the cards....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> its only on sky's latest bios version, and bsod 0x19 actually not 0x116
> 
> ....dont have a voltage for pci-e lane on my mobo.
> i think it a problem with the bios


0x00000019: BAD_POOL_HEADER this one right?

IMHO, if it doesn't happen with other REV bios is because of memory timings, they maybe tighter on the latest bios REV, it may give you artifacts or simply straight BSOD!
It sucks! but i think you´ll have to go back to the other REV!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Did you get your other card back yet,also will admit I love the whole water cooling thing this is my first loop and the temps still surprises me not to mention how much more you can push the cards....


Nope... They didn't ship it until last night... we are getting an ice storm tonite/tomorrow... so I'll probably have to wait until monday-tuesday of next week... im soooooooooo pissed.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 0x00000019: BAD_POOL_HEADER this one right?
> 
> IMHO, if it doesn't happen with other REV bios is because of memory timings, they maybe tighter on the latest bios REV, it may give you artifacts or simply straight BSOD!
> It sucks! but i think you´ll have to go back to the other REV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


 
i got both
.
yeah im just using the old rev3 bios, works like a charm









it was only a problem when im trying to get high clocks for benching







and also the new rev is only @ 980Mhz im used to the 1137Mhz core clock


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> i got both
> .
> yeah im just using the old rev3 bios, works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was only a problem when im trying to get high clocks for benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the new rev is only @ 980Mhz im used to the 1137Mhz core clock


Well, i had them with REV3 and windows 7 and some early 300 family drivers, couldnt OC properly sometimes! After i upgraded to windows 8.1, adn new drivers all gone!
But you have LLC at stock right? Remember not to disable it!







You could have be seeing crashes but were not bios related but LLC related!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, i had them with REV3 and windows 7 and some early 300 family drivers, couldnt OC properly sometimes! After i upgraded to windows 8.1, adn new drivers all gone!
> But you have LLC at stock right? Remember not to disable it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have be seeing crashes but were not bios related but LLC related!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


i had LLC @ stock with the newer rev and still got the bsod, why is it that the newer vbios bsod's and the older vbios dosent?

but now im running the older rev3 and LLC @ 0% with no problems, also running the latest drivers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i had LLC @ stock with the newer rev and still got the bsod, why is it that the newer vbios bsod's and the older vbios dosent?
> 
> but now im running the older rev3 and LLC @ 0% with no problems, also running the latest drivers


Only memory timings spring to my mind other than power issues, the BSOD´s 0x19 and 0x116 are driver (software) and power related errors!









*The guys at microsoft must remember me from all the years i was beta tester, so they gave my name to a BSOD: 0x000000*ED*: UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME!























Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## caenlen

Did a 48 hour stability test, I am solid/stable at 1228 core when boosted, voltage left locked.









I am done tweaking, time to game!


----------



## Chomuco

bios Skyn3t, dcll oc , 941a1341/m1502a1750









http://gyazo.com/ac99a839de972e8e7414d6913778fb7a.png


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> bios Skyn3t, dcll oc , 941a1341/m1502a1750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ac99a839de972e8e7414d6913778fb7a.png


Are you on air Chomu?


----------



## Marafice Eye

No fun for me for a while. Motherboard died 90min ago out of nowhere.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Q5Grafx

got a question. if you take a look at my monster rig do you think the seasonic 1250x is enough power if i add a 780 classified to put it in 3X sli? never ran a 3x sli rig before and im concerned of voltage starvation.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Are you on air Chomu?


air stock , bios Skyn3t, tean) !! 941mhz ,









http://gyazo.com/df9e61e9403b557cff7fe29199164cad.png


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> got a question. if you take a look at my monster rig do you think the seasonic 1250x is enough power if i add a 780 classified to put it in 3X sli? never ran a 3x sli rig before and im concerned of voltage starvation.


If youre going to OC it, definitely not! And looking at all the stuff you have i seriously doubt it would be enough even at stock!








Try this: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
Will give you roughly an estimate of the total you might hit with all your gear!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> got a question. if you take a look at my monster rig do you think the seasonic 1250x is enough power if i add a 780 classified to put it in 3X sli? never ran a 3x sli rig before and im concerned of voltage starvation.


If you run the cards at stock clocks you would be fine,if you are using skyn3ts bios that can run from 340-550 watts you might need atleast a 1500 watt psu maybe even dual psu depending on the bios and how much you will push the cards....


----------



## Chomuco

occarm ! sli d dcll oc , 850w x seasonic ?? c oc bios


----------



## Q5Grafx

not really planning on overclocking. I just like having all slots filled my main use is lightwave 11 animating with some gaming and havent come crossed a game yet it cant handle. but the boost i get in a 2 million poly scene in lightwave is incredible with 2x so thought the 3x might help with scenes over 5 million poly counts.


----------



## Anoxy

Ok, I finally got my 780s under water. What are respectable temps under high gaming load? (not benchmarks)

Just stock clocks right now because nothing really requires me to overclock yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, I finally got my 780s under water. What are respectable temps under high gaming load? (not benchmarks)
> 
> Just stock clocks right now because nothing really requires me to overclock yet.


you can expect ambient temps @ idle, & ~40-45 under load... If it's genuine 90-99% load.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> occarm ! sli d dcll oc , 850w x seasonic ?? c oc bios


No! Seasonic 1250x or EVGA 1300 G2

[(DCII OC + OC bios SLI) = +700W] + [( 4770K OC )+ (System)= +200W] = +- 1000W

This is very rough estimatives as you dont have your SIG filled! but will give you an idea!








Anyway, you have PM, IN SPANISH!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can expect ambient temps @ idle, & ~40-45 under load... If it's genuine 90-99% load.



Looks like I'm doing really well then. Thanks!


----------



## Imprezzion

How good is the DCII OC GTX780 really.

I am sending back one of my Ghz Editions as it had issues but I bought another one in the meanwhile.

Now, the store gives me the option for a full refund or i can pick out a replacement product and get the difference back.

I really want to try out the DCII card but the problem is that I am wondering what it's average OC values are at.

The Ghz Edition I have now takes 1.30v to run 1306Mhz core and it's quite bad in terms of clocking. It will not for the love of god run 1202Mhz on 1.212v for example.

Is the DC II, on average (or considering worst-case) capable of at least 1202Mhz core with the modded 1.212v DC II BIOS or is the chance of getting one that goes over 1202Mhz very small.

The Ghz Edition handles 1.30v just fine, but it isn't quiet anymore at those voltages (100% fan to cool VRM's







) and it blows air into my case which means I can't use my windowed sidepanel anymore.

The DCII on the other hand has the heatsinks fins directed air towards the back and front which means the sidepanel fan loses it's usage and I can use my windowed panel again.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> How good is the DCII OC GTX780 really.
> 
> I am sending back one of my Ghz Editions as it had issues but I bought another one in the meanwhile.
> 
> Now, the store gives me the option for a full refund or i can pick out a replacement product and get the difference back.
> 
> I really want to try out the DCII card but the problem is that I am wondering what it's average OC values are at.
> 
> The Ghz Edition I have now takes 1.30v to run 1306Mhz core and it's quite bad in terms of clocking. It will not for the love of god run 1202Mhz on 1.212v for example.
> 
> Is the DC II, on average (or considering worst-case) capable of at least 1202Mhz core with the modded 1.212v DC II BIOS or is the chance of getting one that goes over 1202Mhz very small.
> 
> The Ghz Edition handles 1.30v just fine, but it isn't quiet anymore at those voltages (100% fan to cool VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it blows air into my case which means I can't use my windowed sidepanel anymore.
> 
> The DCII on the other hand has the heatsinks fins directed air towards the back and front which means the sidepanel fan loses it's usage and I can use my windowed panel again.


the major drawback to the DCUII is it cant go past 1.212v ever unless you hardmod it.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm not scared of a hardmod as the DCII makes it VERY easy to do and I have a education in electronics.

However, I don't really intend to run it past that anyway.

It's fun to run such high voltages but the enormous increase in power usage for the ~100Mhz at most you get extra from going to 1.30v orso isn't worth it.

I wanna keep the Gigabyte but on the WF3 BIOS @ 1.212v it clocks so bad.. It only does like, 1176Mhz max without artifacting and I can't use my windowed panel now as it ejects air to the side which the DC II does not do..


----------



## MunneY

Just saying here.. Im running 2 780s and a 3930k at 5.0 and I'm only running 900w...

I know its not enough, but i don't get shutdown issues.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just fill the form in the front page and
> 
> please fill this out too. RiG Info[


I filled out my rig info the day I joined OCN, I will fill out form on front page again (3rd time)


----------



## sdmf74

Anyone seen this yet?



EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition #comingsoon


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition #comingsoon


I need new pants...


----------



## adino

What voltages are people running for 24/7 use? (With skynet's vbios.) Going to have two EVGA ACX SC under water soon.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adino*
> 
> What voltages are people running for 24/7 use? (With skynet's vbios.) Going to have two EVGA ACX SC under water soon.


a lot of people i see under water use 1.25 to 1.3v 24/7, a more common one is 1.212v or even 1.187, but they are less adventurous than most


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adino*
> 
> What voltages are people running for 24/7 use? (With skynet's vbios.) Going to have two EVGA ACX SC under water soon.


Im running 1.212 if im not pushing the cards... If I'm pushing them I'm getting it way on up there.


----------



## Imprezzion

1.238v on my reference which I sold to a friend (1.212v with LLC=0 mod).
1.300v (1.288v load) on my Ghz Edition.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Can someone tell me what type of 3dmark 11 score I should expect from SLI EVGA SC 780's with 3770k?

This is what I'm getting running at stock clocks

P14456 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor

Graphics Score
19431

Physics Score
8419

Combined Score
7837

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615023

When I click Result details, I see I'm in the low (92 others in my group) group when the majority of people are scoring between 18000 and 23000.

I realize they are all overclocked, but that is still a huge gap.

I tried doing some minor ocing (CPU @ 4.7 anf GPU's at +100 core and +65 memory) and still couldn't break 16000.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of 3dmark 11 score I should expect from SLI EVGA SC 780's with 3770k?
> 
> This is what I'm getting running at stock clocks
> 
> P14456 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score
> 19431
> 
> Physics Score
> 8419
> 
> Combined Score
> 7837
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615023
> 
> When I click Result details, I see I'm in the low (92 others in my group) group when the majority of people are scoring between 18000 and 23000.
> 
> I realize they are all overclocked, but that is still a huge gap.
> 
> I tried doing some minor ocing (CPU @ 4.7 anf GPU's at +100 core and +65 memory) and still couldn't break 16000.


this is what i get with a single 780
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642


----------



## k4show

I apologize if this was asked before but opinions seemed to be mixed...

1. What is the LLC mod? Do I need it on an ACX GTX 780 if I don't plan on going for crazy voltages?

2. What is a comfortable voltage to be running at 24/7 on my card with the stock ACX cooler?

3. What is the best program to test stability when doing core and memory overclocks?

Thanks


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Check these graphs out. What would cause the usage to drop when in SLI?

These were taken with unique valley 1.0 Top graph is the GPU usage, second graph is CPU usage

780 ACX Single Card




780 BLOWER Single Card




780 SLI


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of 3dmark 11 score I should expect from SLI EVGA SC 780's with 3770k?
> 
> This is what I'm getting running at stock clocks
> 
> P14456 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score
> 19431
> 
> Physics Score
> 8419
> 
> Combined Score
> 7837
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615023
> 
> When I click Result details, I see I'm in the low (92 others in my group) group when the majority of people are scoring between 18000 and 23000.
> 
> I realize they are all overclocked, but that is still a huge gap.
> 
> I tried doing some minor ocing (CPU @ 4.7 anf GPU's at +100 core and +65 memory) and still couldn't break 16000.


I get 14245 w/ one 4770k @ 4.8GHz and 1 GTX 780 @ 1,250MHz, RAM accidentally at 1333MHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7605207


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Can someone tell me what type of 3dmark 11 score I should expect from SLI EVGA SC 780's with 3770k?
> 
> This is what I'm getting running at stock clocks
> 
> P14456 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score
> 19431
> 
> Physics Score
> 8419
> 
> Combined Score
> 7837
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615023
> 
> When I click Result details, I see I'm in the low (92 others in my group) group when the majority of people are scoring between 18000 and 23000.
> 
> I realize they are all overclocked, but that is still a huge gap.
> 
> I tried doing some minor ocing (CPU @ 4.7 anf GPU's at +100 core and +65 memory) and still couldn't break 16000.


So even at 4.7ghz on the cpu you still couldnt break 16,000? Make sure both your cards are running at full 16x pcie in gpu z. What type of power supply are you using since I dont believe I saw it in your sig?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> So even at 4.7ghz on the cpu you still couldnt break 16,000? Make sure both your cards are running at full 16x pcie in gpu z. What type of power supply are you using since I dont believe I saw it in your sig?


Correct. Never broke 16k

X750 PSU

Maximus v extreme motherboard
16Gb ram


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adino*
> 
> What voltages are people running for 24/7 use? (With skynet's vbios.) Going to have two EVGA ACX SC under water soon.


I use 1.212v for 1350. If you're under water then 1.35v is safe.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Check these graphs out. What would cause the usage to drop when in SLI?
> 
> These were taken with unique valley 1.0 Top graph is the GPU usage, second graph is CPU usage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 780 ACX Single Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780 BLOWER Single Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780 SLI


Valley and SLI don't always get along. I can't get a Valley run in with SLI where the cards aren't dropping to low GPU usage and I've tried different drivers. My average GPU usage in Valley with SLI enabled is probably about 60%-65%. Google around, lots of people experience this.

Your graph looks about right for SLI and Valley.


----------



## 8800GT

So in Gpuz during load it shows my Vedic being at 1.5 no matter what. Even if it set the voltage to 1.3, Gpuz never reads it higher than 1.5. Afterburner shows the right voltage so is it a Gpuz bug?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Valley and SLI don't always get along. I can't get a Valley run in with SLI where the cards aren't dropping to low GPU usage and I've tried different drivers. My average GPU usage in Valley with SLI enabled is probably about 60%-65%. Google around, lots of people experience this.
> 
> Your graph looks about right for SLI and Valley.


Hmmm. So you don't think that is what is causing my poor 3dmark 11 score?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

So.. I sold my Windforce GTX 670's SLI here on OCN and have been playing BF4 @1280x800 with everything on low or off with my HD 4000 IGPU..

Until now..




Thanks Newegg








I hope these Ghz cards are decent clockers..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> So.. I sold my Windforce GTX 670's SLI here on OCN and have been playing BF4 @1280x800 with everything on low or off with my HD 4000 IGPU..
> 
> Until now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these Ghz cards are decent clockers..


somthing like this lolz


just sold my ref 780, shipped it out today. waiting for the 780TI classy


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> somthing like this lolz
> 
> 
> just sold my ref 780, shipped it out today. waiting for the 780TI classy


Yep.. That's it


----------



## sena

One of mine gtx 780s flying through valley at 1411 MHz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4show*
> 
> I apologize if this was asked before but opinions seemed to be mixed...
> 
> 1. What is the LLC mod? Do I need it on an ACX GTX 780 if I don't plan on going for crazy voltages?
> 
> 2. What is a comfortable voltage to be running at 24/7 on my card with the stock ACX cooler?
> 
> 3. What is the best program to test stability when doing core and memory overclocks?
> 
> Thanks


Go here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE* and read my OC guide, will answer all your questions, feel free to PM me for any more doubts!
For now until we better understand the influence of LLC with the new nvidia drivers since the 780Ti launch, do not do the LLC mod, it introduces freezes and crashes in the majority of cards!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## adino

Noob question:

Is it okay for my to flash the bios on both of my gtx 780s if they have different stock bios versions?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adino*
> 
> Noob question:
> 
> Is it okay for my to flash the bios on both of my gtx 780s if they have different stock bios versions?


Yes, just make sure the bios you are flashing is compatible with both.


----------



## adino

Well I would need a different vbios for each. Is that fine?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adino*
> 
> Noob question:
> 
> Is it okay for my to flash the bios on both of my gtx 780s if they have different stock bios versions?


Yes, theres not a problem with that, reference bios are all the same with some different revisions with new models but always reference, the only difference is vendor specific tags, when flashing and come to face a Subsystem ID Mismatch error which is the flag for different vendors (ASUS, EVGA etc) there is special commands to successfully flash!
Read my OC guide and its explained here, also the EZ3flash tool and the respective guide all in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## malmental

Request Date: 2013/12/05 05:26 | Approve Date: 2013/12/07 05:41
GV-N780OC-3GD
In warranty, you may request to repair this product.
Request approved, waiting for your product.
[Click to confirm received.]

For better service, please tell us what type of hardware you are using in the system
by filling out the attached system configuration form and send it with your RMA item inside the box.
Here follows the return address:


----------



## woomdawg

does anyone know if the MSI voltage hack works with the new version coming out Saturday?.


----------



## slobed

Hi guys, just chiming in to say thank you to skyn3et and occamrazor for all the hard work you are putting into these cards.
I have some questions regarding the Asus gtx 780 dc2, it seems like i have gotten shafted in the silicon lottery on this card, because i got the Elpida mem, and ichill voltage controller, and im stuck at 1.212 volt on the core, and + 180 on the memory, can i do something to get the card over 1.212v? i have tried zawarudos ab hack, and no dice.
Do i have to rip of my waterblock and do a hard mod on the card or do i have other choices? have tried google, and i cant find anything


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> does anyone know if the MSI voltage hack works with the new version coming out Saturday?.


It normally takes an update from Zawarudo if you are using the tool. If you are manually doing it, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## woomdawg

Yea I manually go into the cfg file and make the changes there. I was hoping they wouldn't lock us out of that.

Sent from my DNA


----------



## Close2Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Close2Death*
> 
> Thanks Sky! Looking forward to trying this! Now, as soon as EK releases their white HOF block, I will be in business!


Shyn3t! You are the man! Got the voltage unlocked to 1.21v. Got the overclock to 1301 MHz GPU and 1604 MHz memory. Got a 9839 on Firestrike with just my 1 GTX 780 HOF and an i5 overclocked to 4.6GHz. Not too shaby. Just waiting for that white block from EK and I will get a second HOF. Thanks!


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, I finally got my 780s under water. What are respectable temps under high gaming load? (not benchmarks)
> 
> Just stock clocks right now because nothing really requires me to overclock yet.


40C if not OC'ed, under load

45C max temp OC'ed under load

22-24C at idle (its below ambient temp by about 3C)


----------



## Orifiel

we have almost the same temps, but I have fans...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> we have almost the same temps, but I have fans...


A well ventilated GPU is going to idle @ or right above ambient temps. If your GPU is @ 40c under 99% load, then it's quite golden. Or it's really cold inside your home.


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys, looking to get a 780 to go along with a qnix 1440p monitor. Wondering if anyone has any number for BF4 @ 1440p? Preferably on high with no MSAA but whatever you got would be great. I know there are reviews but would prefer to hear from real owners.


----------



## k4show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys, looking to get a 780 to go along with a qnix 1440p monitor. Wondering if anyone has any number for BF4 @ 1440p? Preferably on high with no MSAA but whatever you got would be great. I know there are reviews but would prefer to hear from real owners.


I get about 50-55fps on average on 64 player multiplayer at 1440P Ultra 4XMSAA. It runs it great, really happy with it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4show*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys, looking to get a 780 to go along with a qnix 1440p monitor. Wondering if anyone has any number for BF4 @ 1440p? Preferably on high with no MSAA but whatever you got would be great. I know there are reviews but would prefer to hear from real owners.
> 
> 
> 
> I get about 50-55fps on average on 64 player multiplayer at 1440P Ultra 4XMSAA. It runs it great, really happy with it.
Click to expand...

Ok so high with no msaa will probably be in the 70-80s then. Thanks +rep


----------



## yanks8981

Now that the AMD 290s have gone up in price, I have started looking at EVGA 780s with the ACX cooler. Are the super clocked cards worth it over the standard ones? The base model is 499 where the superclocked is 30 more. Can't it just be overclocked to the superclock level?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Was just playing BF4 @1600P 64 player map at ultra. Looks like even without SLI enabled on my new Windforce 780 Ghz Ed I'm 50 to 70 FPS.


----------



## KarateF22

At what percent resolution scale does MSAA start to yield negligible returns in BF4? Personally I was starting to have issues seeing any difference at 150% of 1080p, so I was thinking of turning it off completely in order to maintain a higher FPS.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Now that the AMD 290s have gone up in price, I have started looking at EVGA 780s with the ACX cooler. Are the super clocked cards worth it over the standard ones? The base model is 499 where the superclocked is 30 more. Can't it just be overclocked to the superclock level?


yes, in fact you should be overclocking either version well past that level


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Now that the AMD 290s have gone up in price, I have started looking at EVGA 780s with the ACX cooler. Are the super clocked cards worth it over the standard ones? The base model is 499 where the superclocked is 30 more. Can't it just be overclocked to the superclock level?


I have an ACX SC and honestly im real happy I choose it over the regular. Mine OCs decent , in the end I look more for efficiency and OOBE isnt there yet.. BUT this 3A bios without even trying brings the best out of your card


----------



## MunneY

I have the worst luck. I swear. After missing the ups man I finally got the card and tested it. I put the block on and installed. Ibooted it up and saw it eorking. I shut down and now I'm getting a d6 error on boot....

I'm so fed up


----------



## yanks8981

Thanks. It looks like Amazon has the SC version for only 10 dollars more than the standard version right now:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX780-SuperClocked-03G-P4-2784-KR/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1386391255&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+780+acx

With the 290 at 460 with a hot reference cooler, this looks like the better way to go. From what I can see, it also fits a full cover reference water block as well. I have always been an AMD guy, is there anything I should know coming to Nvidia?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> At what percent resolution scale does MSAA start to yield negligible returns in BF4? Personally I was starting to have issues seeing any difference at 150% of 1080p, so I was thinking of turning it off completely in order to maintain a higher FPS.


Doing the exact same.

I run 1080P Ultra with no AA at 150% and FPS remains around and about 100 in multiplayer most of the time.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Doing the exact same.
> 
> I run 1080P Ultra with no AA at 150% and FPS remains around and about 100 in multiplayer most of the time.


I use AA post on Medium because its just enough to round out the sharp edges of the plywood walls in the training map. For some reason no other settings smooths out that edginess there no matter how high i put it.


----------



## k4show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Was just playing BF4 @1600P 64 player map at ultra. Looks like even without SLI enabled on my new Windforce 780 Ghz Ed I'm 50 to 70 FPS.


Yes this is also true on my ACX, I was just giving a conservative estimate.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Thanks. It looks like Amazon has the SC version for only 10 dollars more than the standard version right now:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX780-SuperClocked-03G-P4-2784-KR/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1386391255&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+780+acx
> 
> With the 290 at 460 with a hot reference cooler, this looks like the better way to go. From what I can see, it also fits a full cover reference water block as well. I have always been an AMD guy, is there anything I should know coming to Nvidia?


Well good thing is the ACX SC is reference card 

Umm from what I heard just make sure to remove all AMD drivers and thats about it..

Oh and you might want to install legacy physx for some games..


----------



## lightsout

What type of load temps are you guys seeing with max OC's and ACX coolers. In a standard case.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Well good thing is the ACX SC is reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm from what I heard just make sure to remove all AMD drivers and thats about it..
> 
> Oh and you might want to install legacy physx for some games..


I have read some prefer the standard 780 cooler instead of the ACX cooler since ACX dumps heat into the case. How bad is this? I prefer the looks of the ACX, but would rather go with the stock cooler if it does a better job.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys, looking to get a 780 to go along with a qnix 1440p monitor. Wondering if anyone has any number for BF4 @ 1440p? Preferably on high with no MSAA but whatever you got would be great. I know there are reviews but would prefer to hear from real owners.


At 1300/7000 (Attainable by almost all gtx 780's with custom bios), I get around 70fps+ @ ultra on bf4.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I have read some prefer the standard 780 cooler instead of the ACX cooler since ACX dumps heat into the case. How bad is this? I prefer the looks of the ACX, but would rather go with the stock cooler if it does a better job.


It really only matters if you are SLI'ing. If you are the reference tends to be better.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

So my 3dmark 11 at 15000 with 780 sli. Does that mean something in my system isn't right, or I just have bad cards?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> So my 3dmark 11 at 15000 with 780 sli. Does that mean something in my system isn't right, or I just have bad cards?


Guessing 15000 was your overall score cpu plays a big part nut what was your graphics score and not the over all score and di you have sli enabled in nvidia control panel sorry have to ask even though it sounds stupid be surprised how many people forget especially after flashing a bios it disables the sli


----------



## lightsout

Beautiful thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up guys, looking to get a 780 to go along with a qnix 1440p monitor. Wondering if anyone has any number for BF4 @ 1440p? Preferably on high with no MSAA but whatever you got would be great. I know there are reviews but would prefer to hear from real owners.
> 
> 
> 
> At 1300/7000 (Attainable by almost all gtx 780's with custom bios), I get around 70fps+ @ ultra on bf4.
Click to expand...


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Guessing 15000 was your overall score cpu plays a big part nut what was your graphics score and not the over all score and di you have sli enabled in nvidia control panel sorry have to ask even though it sounds stupid be surprised how many people forget especially after flashing a bios it disables the sli


Sli is enabled and Physx is Auto

Here is the score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615023

P14456 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor

Graphics Score
19431

Physics Score
8419

Combined Score
7837

Edit:
Just updated to Beta drivers - score jumped to 17176

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7621042


----------



## Spikeis

Today i finally got time to overclock my Gigabyte GTX 780.
This is what i ended up with after many many hours.
This is the best stabel clock i could get.

Volt: 1.2
Cooling: Air, running Gigabytes windforce (stock cooling)

Evga Precision settings:


My GPU-Z Validate: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5q4xe/

GPU-Z picture:


Unigine Valley Benchmark score:


Unigine Heaven Benchmark score:


Stabel for me is =
5x Runs with Heaven with 0 artifacts and 0 crashes
5x Runs with Valley with 0 artifacts 0 crashes
30-60min play time with Batman with everthing on max with 0 artifacts or crashes


----------



## sillyninja

Anyone know why when I try updating and flashing my gpu bios it keeps sorry ERROR ID MISMATCH even after i did the overrwrite command in cmd with nvflash?


----------



## eBombzor

So is the extra performance you get on the 780 Ti worth it over the 780?


----------



## Justinator

Apologies for hell noob q: Is there a cut and paste for the club sig, or do we just freestyle it? Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sillyninja*
> 
> Anyone know why when I try updating and flashing my gpu bios it keeps sorry ERROR ID MISMATCH even after i did the overrwrite command in cmd with nvflash?


Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! Its important to know what system you have in order to help you faster avoiding common questions!








Now, what command did you use? nvflash -override -6? it has to work! Did you remember to disable write protection on the EEprom? nvflash --protectoff?
Try EZ3flash in my SIG and check my small flash guide pertaining EZ3flash! Any trouble PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Apologies for hell noob q: Is there a cut and paste for the club sig, or do we just freestyle it? Cheers


Have you filled out the form yet?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> So is the extra performance you get on the 780 Ti worth it over the 780?


Depending on personal decision, usually for 24/7 OCed the difference between them both varies between 15 to 20%, cos Ti OC better, just make your own math, if those numbers costs +200$ premium


----------



## sillyninja

Case:
Carbide Series® Air 540 High Air

Power Supply:
CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W

OS:
Windows 7 Pro

Motherboard:
ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins

CPU:
Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge

Memory:
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 2133

Hard Drive:
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB

Video Card:
EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you filled out the form yet?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


Sure have - timestamp 12/7/2013 3:25:22


----------



## Marley217

I've got some bad news.

Today I discovered that my MSI GTX 780 was shipped to an old address. Where no one I know lives.
I actually saw that they were going to ship it to an old address before they shipped it. I called them, and told them the right address.
But they still managed to send it to the old address.

What an epic blunder on their end. This is actually the main online electronics store of the netherlands...


----------



## zarkomortala

What version of the modded bios should i flash for my Gigabyte 780GTX Windforce,bios version is: 80.10.3A.00.2C ?

EDIT: And what is the exact command to flash in nvflash?


----------



## yanks8981

Are the EVGA 780s voltage locked?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> What version of the modded bios should i flash for my Gigabyte 780GTX Windforce,bios version is: 80.10.3A.00.2C ?
> 
> EDIT: And what is the exact command to flash in nvflash?


(REV3A) Go to OP, everything you need is there!
Or get it in my SIG (EZflash, flash guide, OC guide, voltmod guide) except the bios!









OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Are the EVGA 780s voltage locked?


Well, yes! and... no!








All reference cards and most of the non-reference are voltage locked (nvidia drivers 1,187v but can go up to 1,212v); cards with NCP4206 can be soft volt modded with AB, some non reference cards have their own factory voltage unlock through proprietary software! Partial unlock can be achieved with modded bios up to 1,212v!
Cards with the Ichill controller can be voltage controlled too with a tool from Rbby258, but dont quote me on that!
Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## muhd86

i guess its time i be added to the club ...

http://valid.canardpc.com/cpec9x


----------



## muhd86

overclock.net id = muhd86

quad gtx 780

thanks to the modded inf file - but if only we could mod the inf file of a new driver so i can get better scores .


----------



## muhd86

old drivers stock cpu ,. very slight oc on the gpu ----if only the new drivers would support 4 gtx 780


----------



## MunneY

Ok guys.

I'm pretty sure my motherboard is dead LOL.. Its not funny but I have to laugh to keep from crying. I am starting to think about completely scrapping what I have and starting over, but I really love these 780s.

What makes me more mad is that I JUST started watercooling and now I may have to get rid of all that.

I guess I could try to buy a new motherboard but I just dont know.... I'm very very very frustrated right now.

any advice you guys wanna throw my way would be amazing.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8vk4r/

.. Naked ..


.. Dressed ..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my motherboard is dead LOL.. Its not funny but I have to laugh to keep from crying. I am starting to think about completely scrapping what I have and starting over, but I really love these 780s.
> 
> What makes me more mad is that I JUST started watercooling and now I may have to get rid of all that.
> 
> I guess I could try to buy a new motherboard but I just dont know.... I'm very very very frustrated right now.
> 
> any advice you guys wanna throw my way would be amazing.


Is the mobo what was killing your GPU's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> overclock.net id = muhd86
> 
> quad gtx 780
> 
> thanks to the modded inf file - but if only we could mod the inf file of a new driver so i can get better scores .


I'm almost positive an injector was built that does what you are looking for. It's on techpowerup, I linked it a few weeks ago, that is, if i'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Today i finally got time to overclock my Gigabyte GTX 780.
> This is what i ended up with after many many hours.
> This is the best stabel clock i could get.
> If ppl thinking of getting a Gigabyte, i would say, dont do it, my memory clock rly bad.
> 
> Volt: 1.2
> Cooling: Air, running Gigabytes windforce (stock cooling)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Evga Precision settings:
> 
> 
> My GPU-Z Validate: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5q4xe/
> 
> GPU-Z picture:
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark score:
> 
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark score:
> 
> 
> 
> Stabel for me is =
> 5x Runs with Heaven with 0 artifacts and 0 crashes
> 5x Runs with Valley with 0 artifacts 0 crashes
> 30-60min play time with Batman with everthing on max with 0 artifacts or crashes


If you're looking game stable Id completely ignore benchmark runs and IMO the batman games are quite easy to run at higher clocks (Atleast Batman: Arkham Origins). The best game by far to test for game stable clocks is Far Cry 3, If you don't crash and there are no artifacts after an hour then your good to go.

All the AIB's have cards with bad memory, It's a lottery. My card is Gigabyte branded reference and 7.1GHz is what I run 24/7(Can go higher is benchmarks). Some other Branded reference cards can go higher than mine and some can go lower it's a lottery. Just because you lost out on the lottery doesn't mean Gigabytes entire lineup should be disregarded.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> If you're looking game stable Id completely ignore benchmark runs and IMO the batman games are quite easy to run at higher clocks (Atleast Batman: Arkham Origins). The best game by far to test for game stable clocks is Far Cry 3, If you don't crash and there are no artifacts after an hour then your good to go.


This.
I thought my oc was stable after doing a 2 hour crysis session, loaded far cry 3 for 15 mins and bam...nvidia driver has stopped responding.


----------



## skupples

"Stable" when overclocking is per title, this is why overclocking software comes with multiple profiles. Now then, if you want to go lazy mode & have a set & forget clock speed, go with the most volatile engines like the one inside farcry3.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is the mobo what was killing your GPU's?
> I'm almost positive an injector was built that does what you are looking for. It's on techpowerup, I linked it a few weeks ago, that is, if i'm remembering correctly.


I'm not sure, but if I had to guess its that or the PSU.

Both are on the list.

I'm thinking about starting completely over and doing it right.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm not sure, but if I had to guess its that or the PSU.
> 
> Both are on the list.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting completely over and doing it right.


something just sounded so off about getting a new unit from RMA & having it go kurplunk when trying to SLi it. I'm no electrician but it made me think of some sort of grounding issue, or extreme ripple coming from the PSU.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> something just sounded so off about getting a new unit from RMA & having it go kurplunk when trying to SLi it. I'm no electrician but it made me think of some sort of grounding issue, or extreme ripple coming from the PSU.


Yeah... I'm gonna buy a new power conditioner, a new PSU.. a new motherboard and a new case...... I'm not sure if I'm even gonna bother Watercooling anymore.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> overclock.net id = muhd86
> 
> quad gtx 780
> 
> thanks to the modded inf file - but if only we could mod the inf file of a new driver so i can get better scores .


Send Skyn3t a PM!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my motherboard is dead LOL.. Its not funny but I have to laugh to keep from crying. I am starting to think about completely scrapping what I have and starting over, but I really love these 780s.
> 
> What makes me more mad is that I JUST started watercooling and now I may have to get rid of all that.
> 
> I guess I could try to buy a new motherboard but I just dont know.... I'm very very very frustrated right now.
> 
> any advice you guys wanna throw my way would be amazing.


One thing only: DONT GIVE UP! Sometimes those things happen but worse; they happen in daisy chain! one after the other revolving around the same subject!
Just enough to take the ground from your feet and go: "what da....?!!?!?!?"
You got it right! Start over and go from there!








Congrats on your second flame by the way!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *"Stable" when overclocking is per title*, this is why overclocking software comes with multiple profiles. Now then, if you want to go lazy mode & have a set & forget clock speed, go with the most volatile engines like the one inside farcry3.


^ ^ This!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send Skyn3t a PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing only: DONT GIVE UP! Sometimes those things happen but worse; they happen in daisy chain! one after the other revolving around the same subject!
> Just enough to take the ground from your feet and go: "what da....?!!?!?!?"
> You got it right! Start over and go from there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your second flame by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ This!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks man...

I'm pretty sure I'm ditching everything but the ram, cpu, and GPUs...

That'll leave me with a 3930k, 32GB of Samsung Green, and the 2 780s and blocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thanks man...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm ditching everything but the ram, cpu, and GPUs...
> 
> That'll leave me with a 3930k, 32GB of Samsung Green, and the 2 780s and blocks.


Excellent starting point! Now, get a RIVE, assemble everything (Those blocks you mention are waterblocks right?) and show us some numbers in Valley and firestrike!


















Ed


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Excellent starting point! Now, get a RIVE, assemble everything (Those blocks you mention are waterblocks right?) and show us some numbers in Valley and firestrike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Yeah...

I bought Titan HC cause I got a deal on them with backplates. They seem to do ok.

Here is my Single card Firestrike before I had issues.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1256664

that was at 1402 and 3700


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> If you're looking game stable Id completely ignore benchmark runs and IMO the batman games are quite easy to run at higher clocks (Atleast Batman: Arkham Origins). The best game by far to test for game stable clocks is Far Cry 3, If you don't crash and there are no artifacts after an hour then your good to go.
> 
> All the AIB's have cards with bad memory, It's a lottery. My card is Gigabyte branded reference and 7.1GHz is what I run 24/7(Can go higher is benchmarks). Some other Branded reference cards can go higher than mine and some can go lower it's a lottery. Just because you lost out on the lottery doesn't mean Gigabytes entire lineup should be disregarded.


Yeah, been running Assasins Creed Black flag,CS:GO,Diablo 3,Batman.
So far all games are stabel and everthing runs fine







.

Its more that it seems like all Gigabyte cards go with the Elpida Memory, wich seems to clock rly bad.
Might be some golde sampels out there that clock good with Elpida memory, but most of them seems to clock bad.
So would recommend Evga or something that run with Samsung memory, those seems to clock rly good for others.

Dident mean to disregard all of Gigabytes lineup, just those that use Elpida memory.
I dont have Far Cry 3, else i would use that game to check stability


----------



## Koniakki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Today i finally got time to overclock my Gigabyte GTX 780.
> This is what i ended up with after many many hours.
> This is the best stabel clock i could get.
> If ppl thinking of getting a Gigabyte, i would say, dont do it, my memory clock rly bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Volt: 1.2
> Cooling: Air, running Gigabytes windforce (stock cooling)
> 
> Evga Precision settings:
> 
> 
> My GPU-Z Validate: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5q4xe/
> 
> GPU-Z picture:
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark score:
> 
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark score:
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1780270/%5B/IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1780270/[/IMG[/URL]][/SPOILER]
> 
> Stabel for me is =
> 5x Runs with Heaven with 0 artifacts and 0 crashes
> 5x Runs with Valley with 0 artifacts 0 crashes
> 30-60min play time with Batman with everthing on max with 0 artifacts or crashes[/QUOTE]
> 
> Please do not spread this kind of information. Why? I will explain below.
> 
> Sure, there are many better cards than the GB WF3 out there, but specifically speaking about the GB WF3 that you are having and its memory doesnt OC well, does that mean ALL GB WF3 memories do not OC well?
> 
> Of course not. My previous Palit 780 Jetstream was doing max memory oc stable @7142 max. Some mayyyybe up to 7160-7200. But only a few.
> 
> But my current WF3 Rev 2.0 card does stable 7350-7400 usually. Artifact free.
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way. I'll admit I never liked GB WF3 cards very much, but I do now. [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif*Not by much tho, to be more precise like them a bit more than before when I didn't like them much.
> 
> And as I said there are many "better" cards out there. And I would suggest it also, on a good deal that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* My core doesn't do anything above 1228 stable. I can finish Valley at 1241, but barely. Custom bios and unlocked voltage did absolutely nothing other than increase the cards temps.
> 
> Should I go and spread words that GB WF3 cards do not oc well and not recommend. Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S2:* I could have just replied "I beg to differ because my card goes up to 7400(1850). But I like to write big and somewhat explanative comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> Yeah, been running Assasins Creed Black flag,CS:GO,Diablo 3,Batman.
> So far all games are stabel and everthing runs fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Its more that it seems like all Gigabyte cards go with the Elpida Memory, wich seems to clock rly bad.
> Might be some golde sampels out there that clock good with Elpida memory, but most of them seems to clock bad.
> So would recommend Evga or something that run with Samsung memory, those seems to clock rly good for others.
> 
> Dident mean to disregard all of Gigabytes lineup, just those that use Elpida memory.
> I dont have Far Cry 3, else i would use that game to check stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replied but it took me a few minutes and my friend Occam beat me to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's true. If someone cares about memory OC(mostly benchers), Elpida cards are to be avoided at all costs. But most of benches already know that. So for casualy gamers that already got one, please enjoy your lovely 780.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take a 1300-1320/6600-6800 780 over a 1228-1241/7400-7600 anyday. Gaming wise.
Click to expand...


----------



## muhd86

CAN YOU PROVIDE A LINK FOR the injector on techpower up ...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> "Stable" when overclocking is per title, this is why overclocking software comes with multiple profiles. Now then, if you want to go lazy mode & have a set & forget clock speed, go with the most volatile engines like the one inside farcry3.


Having profiles for every game! That is IMO ridiculous. The reason I use Far Cry 3 because if it's stable in FC3 it's extremely likely it will be stable in all other games. I wouldn't say it's lazy mode either, I'd say its the smarter mode as I haven't wasted time going through each game testing different clocks only to find out it's not stable in another game and have to repeat the process.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Having profiles for every game that is IMO ridiculous. The reason I use Far Cry 3 because if it's stable in FC3 it's extremely likely it will be stable in all other games. I wouldn't say it's lazy mode either, I'd say its the smarter mode as I haven't wasted time going through each game testing different clocks only to find out it's not stable in another game and have to repeat the process.


To each his own. 90% of the games I run don't even require an overclock, so I run them @ the stock 1006 Bclck w/ 7ghz memory. I do how ever have a bf4 profile, crygen 3 profile, & a few random others.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is the mobo what was killing your GPU's?
> I'm almost positive an injector was built that does what you are looking for. It's on techpowerup, I linked it a few weeks ago, that is, if i'm remembering correctly.


can you provide a link ----i cant seem to find anything there ---whats an injector


----------



## Marafice Eye

Well, after digging around more and trying each individual part one after the other, turns out it was my HoF that kicked the bucket. I can see no visible evidence anywhere on it (must be under the shroud) but my comp boots perfectly fine when the card isn't in it. I tried the other PCI slot too just incase it was a dead PCI slot, and no go. Starting the RMA process.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not spread this kind of information. Why? I will explain below.
> 
> Sure, there are many better cards than the GB WF3 out there, but specifically speaking about the GB WF3 that you are having and its memory doesnt OC well, does that mean ALL GB WF3 memories do not OC well?
> 
> Of course not. My previous Palit 780 Jetstream was doing max memory oc stable @7142 max. Some mayyyybe up to 7160-7200. But only a few.
> 
> But my current WF3 Rev 2.0 card does stable 7350-7400 usually. Artifact free.
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way. I'll admit I never liked GB WF3 cards very much, but I do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not by much tho, to be more precise like them a bit more than before when I didn't like them much.
> 
> And as I said there are many "better" cards out there. And I would suggest it also, on a good deal that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* My core doesn't do anything above 1228 stable. I can finish Valley at 1241, but barely. Custom bios and unlocked voltage did absolutely nothing other than increase the cards temps.
> 
> Should I go and spread words that GB WF3 cards do not oc well and not recommend. Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S2:* I could have just replied "I beg to differ because my card goes up to 7400(1850). But I like to write big and somewhat explanative comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replied but it took me a few minutes and my friend Occam beat me to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's true. If someone cares about memory OC(mostly benchers), Elpida cards are to be avoided at all costs. But most of benches already know that. So for casualy gamers that already got one, please enjoy your lovely 780.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take a 1300-1320/6600-6800 780 over a 1228-1241/7400-7600 anyday. Gaming wise.


i cant find Occam's post or replay to my post.

Im sorry if i sounded to disrescpect full or talkeing bad about a company.
But i meant that if you looking to clock high, i would stay away from Elpida memory GFX.
But Like you said, for gameing a 1300Clock with just some memory clock is better then low GPU Clock and high mem clock.

Sorry, im not trying to spread lias or anything, just saying from my own experince and after benching alot now with diffrent cards.
I like Gigabyte myself, but for someone that wants high mem clock and high GPU clock i would recommend another card with Samsung memory, but then again he can have bad luck and clock crap on GPU insteed.

Yeah im not telling ppl to send back there 780 Gigabyte card if they have them and change them for another, mostly the extra money a Evga card or Asus card cost arent worh it.
Since they mostly dont clock it to the limit, just higher it some.
Only time i can be worth for a gameing/casual person to get a Evga card if its the same price like the cheapest 780.
But that just what i think, im sorry again if i sounded disrescpect full or said something bad.

And lastly, thanks skyn3t for the Gigabyte vBios, works great and i got my GPU clock up alot from standard bios.


----------



## Trissaayne

I must of got lucky i guess my gigabyte 780 has samsung


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can you provide a link ----i cant seem to find anything there ---whats an injector


Some one linked it in a youtube video comment a few weeks ago, I can't seem to find it either but it was on techpowerup forums. I'm almost positive it was an injector (like sweetfx inejctor) that edits the driver files to accept quad-sli.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can you provide a link ----i cant seem to find anything there ---whats an injector


I found it, it wasn't what I thought it was. It's an injector that allows mixed Nvidia GPU sli.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/


----------



## kesawi

Due to my MSI GTX780 Lightning effectively taking up 4 slots my sound card is now in the PCIex4 slot. Will this slow my GPU?


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> Due to my MSI GTX780 Lightning effectively taking up 4 slots my sound card is now in the PCIex4 slot. Will this slow my GPU?


No,


----------



## Bulletman

Grrr...Afterburner still won't let me add

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

to the config file as it says access denied when I try to save it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Grrr...Afterburner still won't let me add
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> to the config file as it says access denied when I try to save it


make sure it's read only. Make sure you are administrator/opening it as administrator, download take ownership, should be in OP.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Grrr...Afterburner still won't let me add
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> to the config file as it says access denied when I try to save it


save it to your desktop and drag and drop it.


----------



## Bulletman

Got it to save by AB doesn't ask to reboot when I restart it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Got it to save by AB doesn't ask to reboot when I restart it


Read my guide carefully and follow every step, it should ask you to reboot when you restart AB! You did close AB before editing the VEN_ files right? and of course before that you did the command ri3/ri4,20,99 and it returned "41"?








*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*









And fill your SIG with your RIG! You have a link in my SIG, its important, so in order to help you we wont have to ask the same common questions every time! (PSU, CPU, Board, mem etc...)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Got it to save by AB doesn't ask to reboot when I restart it


Delete the entire profiles folder & start over. Rinse repeat til win. (assuming everything else has been done correctly)

So, I purchased a 780 for my older brother as an x-mas present on ebay. *AFTER paying* the awesome seller changed his mind, & now wants to keep it... If it's anyone here, shame on you.


----------



## JJ1217

Got myself a EVGA GTX 780, should arrive next week. Is GK110 as core temp sensitive as Tahiti? I know with tahiti you could oc up to like 20% more if you kept temps in the 60 range rather than the 70 range. Hopefully it is as quiet as everyone says it is. Also grabbed an evga backplate from America, and a Sabertooth board on the way... it will look so good in my 600t hopefully


----------



## skyn3t

Hey everyone , how things going here? Yeah I will be away for a couple of more days. I had a better job offer in anither state i decide to take the chances and why not ?







. Good to see evryone here enjoying the new revision but at the same time s lot here is heaving issues. I just come to say hi and read some 30 missed pages lol is alot . For all that had pmed sorry for no reply. I'm a bit busy to get into all the details hope for understanding. .

I will be back in action as soon i accomodate myself but first my family and i will be back here shortly.

Occamrazor and skupples thanks for back me up here with thread support and of course others members too.

Im off to bed now. I had 10 hours driving under of having rain with family, crazy hun. My back is hurting me and i can still see rain under my roof now lol.
Take care you guys and enjoy your stay.

Best
skyn3t

Sent from my skybl3t


----------



## Trissaayne

Take Care Skyn3t







Drive safe and stay strong


----------



## dalastbmills

Hey all! Been awhile since I posted. Anyways, I got my hands on an EVGA reference 780 today. A co worker accidentally ordered 2; I offered him my spare HX850 plus $300, knowing his psu couldn't handle a 780. Anyways, I replaced 670 FTW (which I was very happy with) and am wondering what some good modded bios' are. My 670 was modded to run at 1.3GHz at 1.212v. I'm currently running the 780 at 106% power boost and +50 core, +350 mem. Just looking for a little extra juice. Currently scoring just over 2600 in Valley 1.0.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> I like Gigabyte myself, but for someone that wants high mem clock and high GPU clock i would recommend another card with Samsung memory, but then again he can have bad luck and clock crap on GPU insteed.
> 
> Yeah im not telling ppl to send back there 780 Gigabyte card if they have them and change them for another, mostly the extra money a Evga card or Asus card cost arent worh it.
> Since they mostly dont clock it to the limit, just higher it some.
> Only time i can be worth for a gameing/casual person to get a Evga card if its the same price like the cheapest 780.
> But that just what i think, im sorry again if i sounded disrescpect full or said something bad.


Gigabyte uses both companies for memory. One of my WF3's has Elpida(6800) and the other has Samsung(7200). IIRC most companies, even EVGA, have used both.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Gigabyte uses both companies for memory. One of my WF3's has Elpida(6800) and the other has Samsung(7200). IIRC most companies, even EVGA, have used both.


Yeah, thats why i wrote to get a card that uses Samsung Memory, i know that other companys have used Elpida too, when Samsungs memory was out of stock (i think it was the reason i read about)
Get any brand with samsung memory, if you want high clock on memory.

But your Gigabyte card that have samsung memory is the new rev(B1) right?
Havent seen any picture of rev 1A with Samsung memory (not saying there arent any out there, but havent seen a picture of it yet)

Sorry for any confusen, english isent my best language in text.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> But your Gigabyte card that have samsung memory is the new rev(B1) right?


My Rev 1.0 is Samsung, Rev 2.0(A1) is Elpida.


----------



## Spikeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Rev 1.0 is Samsung, Rev 2.0(A1) is Elpida.


i see, you learn something new everday








Allways good when ppl can learn you something new


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey everyone , how things going here? Yeah I will be away for a couple of more days. I had a better job offer in anither state i decide to take the chances and why not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good to see evryone here enjoying the new revision but at the same time s lot here is heaving issues. I just come to say hi and read some 30 missed pages lol is alot . For all that had pmed sorry for no reply. I'm a bit busy to get into all the details hope for understanding. .
> 
> I will be back in action as soon i accomodate myself but first my family and i will be back here shortly.
> 
> Occamrazor and skupples thanks for back me up here with thread support and of course others members too.
> 
> Im off to bed now. I had 10 hours driving under of having rain with family, crazy hun. My back is hurting me and i can still see rain under my roof now lol.
> Take care you guys and enjoy your stay.
> 
> Best
> skyn3t
> 
> Sent from my skybl3t


Take care mate,and dnt be dreaming about storm clouds and heavy rain....







Congrats on the new job....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> Hey all! Been awhile since I posted. Anyways, I got my hands on an EVGA reference 780 today. A co worker accidentally ordered 2; I offered him my spare HX850 plus $300, knowing his psu couldn't handle a 780. Anyways, I replaced 670 FTW (which I was very happy with) and am wondering what some good modded bios' are. My 670 was modded to run at 1.3GHz at 1.212v. I'm currently running the 780 at 106% power boost and +50 core, +350 mem. Just looking for a little extra juice. Currently scoring just over 2600 in Valley 1.0.


First, Open GPU-Z and verifty if it's an 80.10 bios, or 80.80 bios. This will tell you if it's A1 revision, or B1 revision. After that, make your way to the OP where you will find a plethora of modded bios' & EZ3Flash tool that gives an intuitive layout to the typical NVFlash (if you need it)

DO NOT FLASH AN 80.10 BIOS IF YOUR STOCK BIOS IS 80.80 & VICE-VERSA.


----------



## slidez

So I exchanged my Asus for an EVGA SC ACX since I wanted to unlock volts and watercool + sli in the future. I went ahead and tested my initial OC and was a little disappointed I couldn't OC much more over 1200 on core with an ASIC of 80.9 (This is a B1 board with sky's 80.80 bios). Then I started to run through razor's OC guide and unlocked my volts and disabled LLC. I noticed setting the power slider to 1194 reported 1.21v so I left it at that and ran a benchmark. Rivatuner was showing my core was getting throttled for some reason (which it wasn't before) at 99% gpu load. I then noticed in nvidiainspector that my power draw was maxing out and I was getting throttled. Raised it up to max (130) and tested again. Same issue, its hitting max right away and throttling my core. Is this a bug or because I have a B1 rev?

EDIT: Well I think I was running to aggressive of a test in OCCT causing my issues. I guess its time to upgrade my [email protected] since its bottle necking me. Got it going pretty stable at 99% load with +260 core and +700(!) memory although I need more testing. Its just a little weird at similar clocks on my previous card I was able to maintain 99% load and barely hitting %118 power draw so it confused me.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I found it, it wasn't what I thought it was. It's an injector that allows mixed Nvidia GPU sli.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/


well its still no point as i cant seem to get quad gtx 780 supported with new drivers --

such a big community here --cant anyone help to get it to be supported with new drivers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well its still no point as i cant seem to get quad gtx 780 supported with new drivers --
> 
> such a big community here --cant anyone help to get it to be supported with new drivers


you gotta find some one competent in programming who is familiar with drivers. Those type of people are few & far between in these parts. We are mostly money throwing enthusiasts.

I would head over to Techpowerup or guru3d for that kind of stuff.


----------



## JJ1217

Does anyone know if it is safe to use Coollab liquid ultra on the reference 780 cooler? I can't really tell what metal it is between the heatsink and the die.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is safe to use Coollab liquid ultra on the reference 780 cooler? I can't really tell what metal it is between the heatsink and the die.


CLU is great for the dye, it will wipe right off with rubbing alcohol, it may be slightly harder to get off of the heat sink though. (credit card treatment)

I just got done cleaning CLU off of my CPU IHS & nickel water block. It literally wiped right off of the lapped, nickel block, but it was a bit of a pain to get it off of the IHS. It's almost as if it had absorbed into the copper over time. It how ever didn't do any damage, it was just a pita to clean off.


----------



## JJ1217

Yeah, it took a little while to sand it off my old HIS 7950. Nevermind though, I found out the die makes contact with nickel, so CLU should work fine on the 780 reference heatsink.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Yeah, it took a little while to sand it off my old HIS 7950. Nevermind though, I found out the die makes contact with nickel, so CLU should work fine on the 780 reference heatsink.


CLU is extremely easy to clean off of nickel, that's for sure. I use it on all of my cpu/gpu dies. I'm going to try PK-3 on my VRM's/Vrams this time around, should work much better than the stock crap EK gives you with the blocks.


----------



## Bulletman

Got 1.3v to work









Card is too hot though and was throttling so putting my Arctic Accelero Hybrid onto it


----------



## Bulletman

Hybrid installed









Currently 25c on idle....


----------



## Spongeworthy

Is it possible to make the card idle at 0.875v with skyn3t bios? It only idles at 0.875v when the card crashes from an unstable OC. I don't like the thought of having the card constantly at 1.212v.

edit: flashed rev 2 bios instead.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Is it possible to make the card idle at 0.875v with skyn3t bios? It only idles at 0.875v when the card crashes from an unstable OC. I don't like the thought of having the card constantly at 1.212v.
> 
> edit: flashed rev 2 bios instead.


This is one of the options I gave the rev 2 vbios. Why not you go for rev 3. You should be fine there. And rev 2 will be take down soon soon.


----------



## alancsalt

Why I'm reluctant to splurge on the reference 780 Ti:



780 Ti only wins in Catzilla 1080p


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Why I'm reluctant to splurge on the reference 780 Ti:
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Ti only wins in Catzilla 1080p


Still pretty close scores considering afterburner dont support the ti`s voltage controller and were locked at 1.21v where the 780 is pretty much unlocked.


----------



## Glottis

so no reason to buy a Ti, because 780 is better overclocker?


----------



## alancsalt

If you are into benchmarking, which I guess I am.....

Hope Intel/Nvidia are not going to gradually lock us out.....

Strongly affects my choices of hardware...but if such things don't matter to you, it won't affect yours..


----------



## OccamRazor

Here is RTSS 6.0 beta2 for those wanting framerate OSD in x64 applications and of course BF4 and COD Ghosts!









http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

PS: AB Beta 18 is coming soon...







and invest a couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> DO NOT FLASH AN 80.10 BIOS IF YOUR STOCK BIOS IS 80.80 & VICE-VERSA.


I'm assuming this does'nt apply to CLASSIFIED cards, Am I correct?


----------



## qazzaq2004

I want to try one of these skyn3t BIOS to see if I can get my card any higher than 1241/3350.

I have an EVGA GTX 780 Classified which has the Hynix ram and ASIC 77%.

BIOS is 80.80.31.01.80

Which Rev of the BIOS do I need for my card?

Cheers


----------



## Orifiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you filled out the form yet?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100


and we need to add the same name, as we are registered here?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm assuming this does'nt apply to CLASSIFIED cards, Am I correct?


Is your classi 80.80? I'm pretty sure they switched those over to B1 as well.


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> Due to my MSI GTX780 Lightning effectively taking up 4 slots my sound card is now in the PCIex4 slot. Will this slow my GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> No,
Click to expand...

Looks like it might be impacting it.


----------



## qazzaq2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is your classi 80.80? I'm pretty sure they switched those over to B1 as well.


My Classy is 80.80, uses Hynix ram but still has the A1 Rev.
Just bought it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> My Classy is 80.80, uses Hynix ram but still has the A1 Rev.
> Just bought it 2 weeks ago.


Are you gathering that it's A-1 from GPU-Z or did you pull of the Heat Sink & see that it's A1? 80.80 normally means it's b1 revision.


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> Looks like it might be impacting it.


I have 2x 780's in SLi and a PCIe 1x Sound card in the 3rd PCIe 16x slot, everything runs nice?


----------



## qazzaq2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you gathering that it's A-1 from GPU-Z or did you pull of the Heat Sink & see that it's A1? 80.80 normally means it's b1 revision.


I was just reading it off GPU-Z and nvidia inspector.

Do Classy's come with B1s?

Does that mean I can use the Rev 4 of the Skyn3t unlocked bios?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> I was just reading it off GPU-Z and nvidia inspector.
> 
> Do Classy's come with B1s?
> 
> Does that mean I can use the Rev 4 of the Skyn3t unlocked bios?


For some reason GPU-Z still misreads the revision. If it's an 80.80 bios, it's a revision B chip. If rev 4 starts with 80.80 then all should be fine.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is one of the options I gave the rev 2 vbios. Why not you go for rev 3. You should be fine there. And rev 2 will be take down soon soon.


Using the rev 3 bios, I idle at the max voltage and max core clock constantly. I idle at 25C with rev 2 compared to the 38C on rev 3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Using the rev 3 bios, I idle at the max voltage and max core clock constantly. I idle at 25C with rev 2 compared to the 38C on rev 3.


This is a common issue. Try re-installing Afterburner & drivers. Use driver sweeper to get a good clean uninstall, I don't trust the "clean install" feature built into the driver pack.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Using the rev 3 bios, I idle at the max voltage and max core clock constantly. I idle at 25C with rev 2 compared to the 38C on rev 3.


Many users has the same issue when create an OC profile. This is not bios issues it is AB,PX profile. I have seen it a lot when you remove the AB from windows make sure you remove all the settings too. Rebbot is require and don't skip it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is a common issue. Try re-installing Afterburner & drivers. Use driver sweeper to get a good clean uninstall, I don't trust the "clean install" feature built into the driver pack.


This


----------



## Babel

Can anyone confirm that running Crysis 3 with a 780 GTX with my clocks dips as low as low 40's with max settings except motion blur and anti aliasing @ 1080p? Is it really that demanding? It looks gorgeous though. Enabling 4x txaa only takes away like 4 fps.

GPU usage is at 99-100% and CPU usage over all cores is using around 80-90%.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that running Crysis 3 with a 780 GTX with my clocks dips as low as low 40's with max settings except motion blur and anti aliasing @ 1080p? Is it really that demanding? It looks gorgeous though. Enabling 4x txaa only takes away like 4 fps.
> 
> GPU usage is at 99-100% and CPU usage over all cores is using around 80-90%.


That sounds right. With everything maxed out (8xmsaa) I get 37-43 fps.


----------



## worms14

My Bios is 80.80.21.00.3B (P2083-0021) DCU2 Asus OC, I can write it a mod bios with unlocked voltage?
I tried to upload the sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A, but it failed, rejects due to non-compliance, it seems to me.
Please help me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> My Bios is 80.80.21.00.3B (P2083-0021) DCU2 Asus OC, I can write it a mod bios with unlocked voltage?
> I tried to upload the sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A, but it failed, rejects due to non-compliance, it seems to me.
> Please help me.


You need to run the "Id Mismatch" over ride. You will only have voltage unlocked to 1.212v

Use EZ3Flash, run the mismatch option. Should be good to go.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> My Bios is 80.80.21.00.3B (P2083-0021) DCU2 Asus OC, I can write it a mod bios with unlocked voltage?
> I tried to upload the sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A, but it failed, rejects due to non-compliance, it seems to me.
> Please help me.


Did you read my warning message?You can't use .3A bios into a B1 chip it won't work.


----------



## worms14

Thanks for the quick reply.
I can only wait for the right bios.
Even I can not save her from the position of GPU-Z, fortunately perhaps here is the original download like this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8469


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is a common issue. Try re-installing Afterburner & drivers. Use driver sweeper to get a good clean uninstall, I don't trust the "clean install" feature built into the driver pack.


Thanks I'll try it out. But if Rev 2 works fine, I don't really see much of a point in flashing the rev 3 bios.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it out. But if Rev 2 works fine, I don't really see much of a point in flashing the rev 3 bios.


People have been having allot of issues with #3. You are correct, no point in using another bios if the one you are already on is working fine.,


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Gigabyte uses both companies for memory. One of my WF3's has Elpida(6800) and the other has Samsung(7200). IIRC most companies, even EVGA, have used both.


I have elpida on my evga acx. It gets to 7000 so having elpida isn't necessarily all doom and gloom.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Does anyone play Final Fantasy XIV: ARR? Curious on your temperatures, here is my overclock..:

Bios 3A:

+150 Power Target

1.2V

+230 GPU

+255 MEM

Fan set to 85%

For the most part I stay around 60-73s C, some scenes get me to 80-82 C sometimes! This is me running on ultimate settings, this game has put my card to the test, normally if I OC and its unstable I will know within 30 minutes at most.. I successfully got an OC of 1210, so I think that might be the highest stable clock I can get. Ill try to push it more.. In the end though I think I should WC my card or maybe try my lottery luck and see if I can get a 780 ACX SC with Samsung memory 

Overall though my 780 experience is a lot better than my 680 experience


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> That sounds right. With everything maxed out (8xmsaa) I get 37-43 fps.


Reviews show higher fps than what I'm getting and with stock speeds. So I'm a little confused.


----------



## skupples

Just remember that MMO's are CPU>GPU all day every day. Specially when you are chilling in the trade hubs (if they still have those in FF MMO's) Juno use to RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPE my computer in highschool.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Reviews show higher fps than what I'm getting and with stock speeds. So I'm a little confused.


Here is my Crysis 3 settings...

I get about 45-70 FPS depending on scene


----------



## skupples

High AA also stresses the CPU quite a bit. My 3570k has issues with it in surround, not sure about single screen.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is RTSS 6.0 beta2 for those wanting framerate OSD in x64 applications and of course BF4 and COD Ghosts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> PS: AB Beta 8 is coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and invest a couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section!


good!!







fps !!! yies !! ti..https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1490780_767319903295770_709488227_o.jpg


----------



## Orifiel

I wonder why they named this type of memory "Elpida" Elpida or Ελπιδα, is a greek name and also means HOPE.

what type of memory, ASUS is using for its gpu's?


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Reviews show higher fps than what I'm getting and with stock speeds. So I'm a little confused.


What level? I can check it for you.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> What level? I can check it for you.


2nd map.. When you get to the tower before you find the alien sniper rifle.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> 2nd map.. When you get to the tower before you find the alien sniper rifle.


Ill try that scene too, but it wont be right now. Doing dungeon runs in FFXIV


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> 2nd map.. When you get to the tower before you find the alien sniper rifle.


The lowest I saw was 40, the highest was 54. It was consistently around 45 fps. This is with everything as high as it can get except for aa which was set to msaa x4. Run on a gtx 780 @ 1006mhz with a 3770k at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> The lowest I saw was 40, the highest was 54. It was consistently around 45 fps. This is with everything as high as it can get except for aa which was set to msaa x4. Run on a gtx 780 @ 1006mhz with a 3770k at 4.5ghz.


Okay. I'm running with the same settings @ 1267/7012 and getting the same performance. My CPU is not bottlenecking the GPU either.


----------



## Bulletman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babel*
> 
> Okay. I'm running with the same settings @ 1267/7012 and getting the same performance. My CPU is not bottlenecking the GPU either.


Beleive it or not it actually your CPU...... Crysis 3 still does a lot of effects and things on the CPU and although you're running an i7 it's a low clocked first gen i7.

See here : http://www.techspot.com/review/642-crysis-3-performance/page6.html


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Beleive it or not it actually your CPU...... Crysis 3 still does a lot of effects and things on the CPU and although you're running an i7 it's a low clocked first gen i7.
> 
> See here : http://www.techspot.com/review/642-crysis-3-performance/page6.html


Also have to remember the gtx680 tested there is a lot slower than the 780 so would of passed more stuff onto the cpu
but to to the op you could bump your cpu to 4.2 for a run see what difference you get easy o/c for most 920's if u have a reasonable cooler


----------



## YounGMessiah

I had a constant for sure 50 FPS (typically higher though) that scene, some times it would drop to about 45-47, but go to 50 or more


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spikeis*
> 
> i cant find Occam's post or replay to my post.
> 
> Im sorry if i sounded to disrescpect full or talkeing bad about a company.
> But i meant that if you looking to clock high, i would stay away from Elpida memory GFX.
> But Like you said, for gameing a 1300Clock with just some memory clock is better then low GPU Clock and high mem clock.
> 
> Sorry, im not trying to spread lias or anything, just saying from my own experince and after benching alot now with diffrent cards.
> I like Gigabyte myself, but for someone that wants high mem clock and high GPU clock i would recommend another card with Samsung memory, but then again he can have bad luck and clock crap on GPU insteed.
> 
> Yeah im not telling ppl to send back there 780 Gigabyte card if they have them and change them for another, mostly the extra money a Evga card or Asus card cost arent worh it.
> Since they mostly dont clock it to the limit, just higher it some.
> Only time i can be worth for a gameing/casual person to get a Evga card if its the same price like the cheapest 780.
> But that just what i think, im sorry again if i sounded disrescpect full or said something bad.
> 
> And lastly, thanks skyn3t for the Gigabyte vBios, works great and i got my GPU clock up alot from standard bios.


My apologies. Its actually Razor's post.









Razor's comment

And yes, nothing against Elpida here and if you got a good card(core OC) no need to change it if you dont mind the memory OC since is a common consensus that Elpida doesnt oc well.

But I saw another member that got his Elpida to 7Ghz. So there're exceptions there too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Rev 1.0 is Samsung, Rev 2.0(A1) is Elpida.


I got Rev 2.0 WF3 with A1(80.10.3A) and its using Samsung.


----------



## escalibur

Has any Gigabyte owner tested this F71 BIOS?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673&dl=1#bios

My card is using Samsung's chips so Im not sure should I test this or not...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Has any Gigabyte owner tested this F71 BIOS?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673&dl=1#bios
> 
> My card is using Samsung's chips so Im not sure should I test this or not...


If it's labeled "FOR HYNIX" don't use it with sammy would be my advice.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Here is my Crysis 3 settings...
> I get about 45-70 FPS depending on scene


Yea, imho lowering the shadows is the best way to increase performance without losing ANY IQ, shadows? really? lolz.

I would lover motion blue to low as well, and leave other settings to ultra, especially shading.

I swear some people are just so lucky, Samsung memory, i bet if i get 780 it will have that E crap.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I just went with what GeForce Experience set for me xD, oh but enabled MSX4


----------



## caenlen

I am going to use the EZFlash to upgrade my bios, I have the Msi Twin Frozr edition 780, http://puu.sh/5GUNz.png

which bios do I need to use from the list on the front page?


----------



## Bulletman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> *Also have to remember the gtx680 tested there is a lot slower than the 780 so would of passed more stuff onto the cpu*
> but to to the op you could bump your cpu to 4.2 for a run see what difference you get easy o/c for most 920's if u have a reasonable cooler


It doesn't work that way anymore....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am going to use the EZFlash to upgrade my bios, I have the Msi Twin Frozr edition 780, http://puu.sh/5GUNz.png
> 
> which bios do I need to use from the list on the front page?


├───*780 MSI TwinFrozr OC*
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18663
[*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.26
[*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

├───*780 MSI TwinFrozr III*
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18664
[*] MSI TwinFrozr III
[*] Version 80.10.3A.004D
[*] Base core clock 980.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

REV3A!
Choose the one for your card!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is your classi 80.80? I'm pretty sure they switched those over to B1 as well.


I have had my classy since sept. orig. bios 80.10.3a.00.82 and 3a.01.82 and I am now using V3 80.80.21.01.80 BIOS. Is this ok? Also is the vcore supposed to drop at idle, cause it's not.
I read a couple pages back to reinstall AB but I am not using AB Just PX and the classified overvoltage tool. Thanx


----------



## caenlen

edit: the flash worked, only thing was my revision still says A1, in gpu-z, I thought that was supposed to change to 3a? but the clocks changed and the fan speed changed and its all working fine, /shrug


----------



## skyn3t

vBios B1 chip rev 4 update 12/09/2013
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition
> Version 80.80.31.00.0E
> Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx780-owners-club
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## joakim651

I'm sure this question has been asked before but this thread is really massive. I've got a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 780 rev 2.0 and I want to flash the bios since overclocking is really limited otherwise and the cooler + ASIC quality 82.7% makes me want to get more of the performance I know is there. What BIOS should I use? Can the card be bricked by this? Is my card possible to flash?


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios rev 4 B1 chip update.
All vBios rev 4 Power limit had a small bump on power limit to 500W
Quote:


> Version 80.80.XX.XX.XX
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> 
> *E*VGA GTX 780 ACX
> *G*igabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0
> *G*igabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition
> *M*SI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV
> *E*VGA GTX 780 SC Reference
> *P*alit GTX 780 Jetstream
> *G*alaxy GTX 780 HOF B1 - 208-300-21


*v*Bios rev 3A update. 12/09/2013

Many users had a issue with high base clock. so I decide to lower it a bit to fix that issue. some bios won't like it a all when moded , if you are on 980Mhz base clock and have no issue you don't need to flash to this new small revision.
Quote:


> All 780 vBios
> 
> Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
> Base core clock 954.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> ├───780 EVGA ACX
> EVGA 780 ACX
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> ├───780 Asus DC II
> Asus DC II
> Version 80.10.3A.00.13
> 
> ├───780 Gainward Phanton
> Gainward Phanton
> Version 80.10.3A.00.08
> 
> ├───780 Gigabyte WF OC
> Gigabyte WF OC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.32
> 
> ├───780 HOF-3A-2B
> Galaxy HOF
> Version 80.10.3A.00.2B
> 
> ├───780 HOF-3A-6B
> Galaxy HOF
> Version 80.10.3A.00.6B
> 
> ├───780 iChill Accelero Hybrid
> iChill Accelero Hybrid
> Version 80.10.3A.00.1C
> 
> ├───780 MSI Gaming
> MSI Gaming
> Version 80.10.3A.00.0E
> 
> ├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
> MSI TwinFrozr OC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.26
> 
> ├───780 MSI TwinFrozr III
> MSI TwinFrozr III
> Version 80.10.3A.004D
> 
> ├───780 EVGA 780 OC Reference
> 780OC.zip 132k .zip file
> EVGA 780 OC
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> 
> ├───780 Palit JetStream
> Palit JetStream
> Version 80.10.3A.00.04
> 
> ├───780 PNY OC
> PNY
> Version 80.10.3A.00.1F
> 
> ├───780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
> EVGA 780 SC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> ├───780 Zotac AMP
> Zotac AMP
> Version 80.10.3A.00.59
> 
> ├───EVGA 780 Hydro copper
> Since a lot members like this revision I decide to include it into the new rev 3A
> but this is the first Hydro copper bios revision, still rock solid for many.
> EVGA 780 Hydro copper
> Version 80.10.36.00.82
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w


PS: for the coming weeks I will be come and go. please post any issue and I will going to take care of it, but don't expect a quick reply from me. you guys are in god hands with OccamRazor and skupples.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joakim651*
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked before but this thread is really massive. I've got a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 780 rev 2.0 and I want to flash the bios since overclocking is really limited otherwise and the cooler + ASIC quality 82.7% makes me want to get more of the performance I know is there. What BIOS should I use? Can the card be bricked by this? Is my card possible to flash?


your vBios will be the bios revision you currently have. take a look at the front page and read a bit of it. even if you have bad flash you can always reflash you GPU so no brick at all.

I'm sure the New OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3A : released date 11/29/2013: is yours.


----------



## joakim651

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> your vBios will be the bios revision you currently have. take a look at the front page and read a bit of it. even if you have bad flash you can always reflash you GPU so no brick at all.
> 
> I'm sure the New OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3A : released date 11/29/2013: is yours.


I found my bios version, it was under the section you said. Now I just rename it X.rom, put it in the same folder as EZflash, start EZflash and press 5 to flash GPU#1?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joakim651*
> 
> I found my bios version, it was under the section you said. Now I just rename it X.rom, put it in the same folder as EZflash, start EZflash and press 5 to flash GPU#1?


Yes.

#1,#2 and #3. If #3 won't work "I'm sure it will" than you do #5.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joakim651*
> 
> I found my bios version, it was under the section you said. Now I just rename it X.rom, put it in the same folder as EZflash, start EZflash and press 5 to flash GPU#1?


With one card, you go #1, #2, #3! depending if you already disabled the EEprom write protection(#1) and/or saved your original bios beforehand(#2) You have a EZ3flash guide in my SIG! Speaking of SIG, fill out yours, there is a link in my SIG!
Any doubt PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## joakim651

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> #1,#2 and #3. If #3 won't work "I'm sure it will" than you do #5.


Thanks for your help, #1,#2 and #3 worked great. How do I know if it worked? Power Limit is still locked to 105 in Afterburner.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joakim651*
> 
> Thanks for your help, #1,#2 and #3 worked great. Now the core voltage is changeable in MSI Afterburner so I am assuming it worked?


make sure you reboot. after flash.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios rev 4 B1 chip update.
> All vBios rev 4 Power limit had a small bump on power limit to 500W
> PS: for the coming weeks I will be come and go. please post any issue and I will going to take care of it, but don't expect a quick reply from me. you guys are in god hands with OccamRazor and skupples.


could you please do similar update on the evga 780 classified bios? I can provide mine for base, if needed. It would be great to have also the ability to lower the fans to 20% instead of the 30% by default.
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> could you please do similar update on the evga 780 classified bios? I can provide mine for base, if needed. It would be great to have also the ability to lower the fans to 20% instead of the 30% by default.
> thanks a lot in advance


I'm going to do better. I will have all my kepler vBios in just one place.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm going to do better. I will have all my kepler vBios in just one place.


thank you in advance







!


----------



## malmental

OK guys...
I finally did some proper troubleshooting and my GTX 780 WF3 is not busted..
My GENE V is bad...

So good news and bad news..
Cheers..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK guys...
> I finally did some proper troubleshooting and my GTX 780 WF3 is not busted..
> My GENE V is bad...
> 
> So good news and bad news..
> Cheers..


.....just wow and my Hero is in for RMA. Gigabyte Sniper replacing it. ASUS boards like a 50/50 chance of failure or something like dead DIMMS etc. for me.
Also this is before I even can get around to overclocking anything.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK guys...
> I finally did some proper troubleshooting and my GTX 780 WF3 is not busted..
> My GENE V is bad...
> 
> So good news and bad news..
> Cheers..


I heard afew problems from user for your type card, malmental. And your card is fine, right? It turned out that your mobo cause problem.
Because in january maybe I wanna buy this one







hope no problem happens.


----------



## WilVidz

Just added my 2 cards into the list even though I had it a lil after release. Just water cooled them and thanks to this thread Ive been able to push it to its limits.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1806494?


Core Voltage 1.325V
GPU Clock 1315Mhz
Memory Clock 1827Mhz

Max Temp 54c (1st GPU)
Max Temp 80c (2nd GPU)

hmmmm If I can get a radiator before it hits the 2nd GPU think I would be able to push it more?


NOT FINAL....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK guys...
> I finally did some proper troubleshooting and my GTX 780 WF3 is not busted..
> My GENE V is bad...
> 
> So good news and bad news..
> Cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> .....just wow and my Hero is in for RMA. Gigabyte Sniper replacing it. ASUS boards like a 50/50 chance of failure or something like dead DIMMS etc. for me.
> Also this is before I even can get around to overclocking anything.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK guys...
> I finally did some proper troubleshooting and my GTX 780 WF3 is not busted..
> My GENE V is bad...
> 
> So good news and bad news..
> Cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> I heard afew problems from user for your type card, malmental. And your card is fine, right? It turned out that your mobo cause problem.
> Because in january maybe I wanna buy this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope no problem happens.
Click to expand...

I bought another GENE V a few months ago on sale and kept it for back up but this is going to cause a snowball effect.
I want to get back on air cooling with my 'daily driver' rig too, I already took out my H100i in my SLI rig.
A good air cooler with dual fans (CM Hyper 212 Evo) to me is on par with the H80i, seriously....
But now I want a new case and start building the other GENE V around it...









As for the GTX 780 (WF3) nothing bad I can say about it...
Quiet as a mouse even under load and never breaks 70C @ 1200MHz.

P.S.
So the GENE V blew something and I no longer have x16/.
x8/ in the top slot is the best I can do.


----------



## joakim651

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> make sure you reboot. after flash.


That was it, of course. How much do you think I can push the voltage on my Gigabyte WF rev 2.0 for 24/7 running? The max setting is +67mV.


----------



## Bulletman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joakim651*
> 
> That was it, of course. How much do you think I can push the voltage on my Gigabyte WF rev 2.0 for 24/7 running? The max setting is +67mV.


I have mine at 1280Mhz with 1.212v and it's fine...


----------



## joakim651

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> I have mine at 1280Mhz with 1.212v and it's fine...


That is +50mV, right (1.162mV from the start?)? How long have you been running it and do you have the exact same card as me?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joakim651*
> 
> That was it, of course. How much do you think I can push the voltage on my Gigabyte WF rev 2.0 for 24/7 running? The max setting is +67mV.


Max 1.25v on air. Under water you can push 1.3v .


----------



## joakim651

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Max 1.25v on air. Under water you can push 1.3v .


So since it is 1.162mV from the start, +65mV should be fine? Do you have a donation on paypal or something? You've been of great help


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK guys...
> I finally did some proper troubleshooting and my GTX 780 WF3 is not busted..
> My GENE V is bad...
> 
> So good news and bad news..
> Cheers..












OwellZ! @least you got a fresh GPU out of it, assuming you didn't cancel the RMA & it's an = to or > unit.


----------



## Bulletman

Just tested my Arctic Cooling Hybrid and at 1280Mhz core with 1.212v it maxes out at 48c while running Vally Benchmark on a constant loop.

Would you guys say I have some head room to push more voltage?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Just tested my Arctic Cooling Hybrid and at 1280Mhz core with 1.212v it maxes out at 48c while running Vally Benchmark on a constant loop.
> 
> Would you guys say I have some head room to push more voltage?


Did you heatsink the VRM's & memory modules?


----------



## Bulletman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did you heatsink the VRM's & memory modules?


Of course.


----------



## escalibur

Can someone explain to me what might be a reason why I can't get the same clocks (or even close) with stock bios?

By using modded BIOS I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4

Voltage +37mV
Core +230
Power Target: 105
Memory +580



Stock bios:

I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4

Voltage +37mV
Core +100
Power Target: 105
Memory +580

If I put +230 Heaven wouldn't run for a single second without freezing/crashing.

Card is Gigabyte rev 2.0 (custom PCB, 8+2 VRM etc..)


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orifiel*
> 
> and we need to add the same name, as we are registered here?


Apologies, I didn't even consider that I should have posted asked to be added _as well as_ filling in the form.

So, without further ado, may I join please?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gub7h/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Of course.


should be good ~ 1.24
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what might be a reason why I can't get the same clocks (or even close) with stock bios?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> By using modded BIOS I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4
> 
> Voltage +37mV
> Core +230
> Power Target: 105
> Memory +580
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios:
> 
> I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4
> 
> Voltage +37mV
> Core +100
> Power Target: 105
> Memory +580
> 
> If I put +230 Heaven wouldn't run for a single second without freezing/crashing.
> 
> Card is Gigabyte rev 2.0 (custom PCB, 8+2 VRM etc..
> 
> 
> )


more power, & probably a better programming quality in the modded bios.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> more power, & probably a better programming quality in the modded bios.


I dont think so. I'm sure it has something to do with GPU Boost 2.0. Card never reached 100% of Power Target so 110 or 105% is not the case.

I just ran Heaven at the same settings (full screen 1200p, 8x AA, Ultra settings + Extreme tesselation)



...so basically with stock bios core set on +100 is the same as custom bios without GPU Boost 2.0 set on +230.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so. I'm sure it has something to do with GPU Boost 2.0. Card never reached 100% of Power Target so 110 or 105% is not the case.
> 
> I just ran Heaven at the same settings (full screen 1200p, 8x AA, Ultra settings + Extreme tesselation)
> 
> 
> 
> ...so basically with stock bios core set on +100 is the same as custom bios without GPU Boost 2.0 set on +230.


derp on my part. That is correct. The modded bios has a different base clock most likely. I thought you meant something different. This is one of the reasons people dislike boost.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joakim651*
> 
> So since it is 1.162mV from the start, +65mV should be fine? Do you have a donation on paypal or something? You've been of great help


We good bud, just use the info I gave you to help others when needed.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what might be a reason why I can't get the same clocks (or even close) with stock bios?
> 
> By using modded BIOS I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4
> 
> Voltage +37mV
> Core +230
> Power Target: 105
> Memory +580
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios:
> 
> I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4
> 
> Voltage +37mV
> Core +100
> Power Target: 105
> Memory +580
> 
> If I put +230 Heaven wouldn't run for a single second without freezing/crashing.
> 
> Card is Gigabyte rev 2.0 (custom PCB, 8+2 VRM etc..)


Also with stock bios you might not have been at 1.212volts even with +37mv. Ive played with 2 gtx 780 cards and neither would do 1.212 volts on stock bios


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what might be a reason why I can't get the same clocks (or even close) with stock bios?
> 
> By using modded BIOS I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4
> 
> Voltage +37mV
> Core +230
> Power Target: 105
> Memory +580
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios:
> 
> I found these clocks to be stable Heaven/BF4
> 
> Voltage +37mV
> Core +100
> Power Target: 105
> Memory +580
> 
> If I put +230 Heaven wouldn't run for a single second without freezing/crashing.
> 
> Card is Gigabyte rev 2.0 (custom PCB, 8+2 VRM etc..)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> I dont think so. I'm sure it has something to do with GPU Boost 2.0. Card never reached 100% of Power Target so 110 or 105% is not the case.
> 
> I just ran Heaven at the same settings (full screen 1200p, 8x AA, Ultra settings + Extreme tesselation)
> 
> 
> 
> ...so basically with stock bios core set on +100 is the same as custom bios without GPU Boost 2.0 set on +230.


Something like this:

*Stock bios* you get: [email protected],187V
*Modded bios* you get: [email protected],212V

With stock bios on account of boost you always end up with less than 1.212V because its the max voltage allowed needed for boost to function properly:
P05/08 voltage is for idle clocks or "low 3D" = 0.825V - 0.912V
P00/02 voltage is for full 3D clocks: Voltage in those states will vary with load using LLC (0.025V) will go from: 1,212V - (0.025V) = 1.187V max clocks/voltage with spikes ranging from 1,187V to 1,212V always depending on temperature and PT settings (all controlled by drivers) and 1.187V - (0.025V)= 1.162V - (0.025V)=1.137V minimum clock/voltage!
This is all dynamic and voltage/boost is determined by load and ASIC values(chip leakage) so values will always be different!
With modded bios its always 1,212V, no boost and no power features to worry about, high PT and with that little voltage increment you get 26mhz more!
Only when chip load goes down you will see voltages go down to low 3D state and clocks will fall as well, this happens also when the chip throttles on PT being reached!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## JJ1217

Put coollab liquid ultra on my ref 780, worked wonders. Load temps from 83 at 70% fanspeed at 1176/7000 to 75 at 70% fan speed at the same clocks. Too bad I finally ran out of the stuff :/

The fan on this thing is amazing. Even at 70%, its really audible, but I'm just not irritated by it. My old Asus 7950 wasn't loud at all, but the tone of the fan annoyed me at 30%-100%. Even though this thing is like 3x louder, its actually still easier on the ears and doesn't even bug me. Love the fans nvidia are using on this thing.


----------



## maneil99

So I am assuming this bios is similar to tech infernos, since GPU boost is disabled will change the power mode in Nvidia Settings from Adaptive to Performance change anything? Also chaning monitor from multi to single? I am saying this because my GPU downclocks in very CPU intensive games like GW2 and Arma 3 when the GPU is not being used.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> So I am assuming this bios is similar to tech infernos, since GPU boost is disabled will change *the power mode in Nvidia Settings from Adaptive to Performance change anything? Also chaning monitor from multi to single?* I am saying this because my GPU downclocks in very CPU intensive games like GW2 and Arma 3 when the GPU is not being used.


It might work but when the GPU load is below driver threshold the power state will change and lower voltage and clocks will be set!
But as its dynamic you have to try and see! Might work in your end!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It might work but when the GPU load is below driver threshold the power state will change and lower voltage and clocks will be set!
> But as its dynamic you have to try and see! Might work in your end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yea doesn't seem to make a difference







Seems like the same I heard from Techinferno, driver sets the threshold. What exactly does the multi display vs single display option change? Thanks?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Yea doesn't seem to make a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the same I heard from Techinferno, driver sets the threshold. *What exactly does the multi display vs single display option change?* Thanks?


Only power settings, increases the voltage on the card that has more monitors connected, not always visible; sometimes you can see in a modded bios the card in question with a little more voltage at idle!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only power settings, increases the voltage on the card that has more monitors connected, not always visible; sometimes you can see in a modded bios the card in question with a little more voltage at idle!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Would setting it to multiple monitor have any chance of yielding a performance increase over single, or no?


----------



## nikkomg

So, got down to this tonight. I really dont have a clue why so i would be glad if someone would help me out in this one.

Switched to the REV 3A bios 80.10.3A.00.32 for my Gigabyte GTX 780. Got it stable without much truble @ 1215/6220 Mhz.
So, to the problem. I did a couple of Valley runs (Preset HD and 1920) and i scored about 39 FPS, and 3Dmark Firestorm 8800 something!

Similar system got about 75+ in Valley. And before i did the 1.212v mod i got about 9230p in Firestorm.

Running Gigabyte GTX780 windforce
Haswell I5 4.4Ghz

*Any ideas?* I dont think its because of high temp. GPU goes to 74 and CPU 69.


----------



## mercinator16

I have a question on the Disable LLC At Windows Start hack.

Whenever it starts up I get 3 UAC messages from Afterburner, is this normal?


----------



## maneil99

Thanks, just actually retested performance vs idle in guild wars 2. my GPU runs at 1254 normally when being strained by 99% of games ( BF4, Crysis, ect ) GW2 is obviously one of the CPU bound games that I was talking about earlier that downclocks. Weird thing , while it downclocks on both settings, performance keeps it always at a minimum of 1019, adaptive in the same area moves from the 8xx-9xx. sometimes jumping higher to 1110.

Would this change the framerate at all, I mean a GPU running at 1019mhz while only 50% is being used is still faster then it running a lower frequency right? Would it be recommended then to set performance mode for all games that downclock due to low usage? Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> I have a question on the Disable LLC At Windows Start hack.
> 
> Whenever it starts up I get 3 UAC messages from Afterburner, is this normal?


Yes, if your permissions are set as such. Just tell it to not ask you again/lower UAC levels.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikkomg*
> 
> So, got down to this tonight. I really dont have a clue why so i would be glad if someone would help me out in this one.
> 
> Switched to the REV 3A bios 80.10.3A.00.32 for my Gigabyte GTX 780. Got it stable without much truble @ 1215/6220 Mhz.
> So, to the problem. I did a couple of Valley runs (Preset HD and 1920) and i scored about 39 FPS, and 3Dmark Firestorm 8800 something!
> 
> Similar system got about 75+ in Valley. And before i did the 1.212v mod i got about 9230p in Firestorm.
> 
> Running Gigabyte GTX780 windforce
> Haswell I5 4.4Ghz
> 
> *Any ideas?* I dont think its because of high temp. GPU goes to 74 and CPU 69.


How similar, CPU matters aswell as drivers.


----------



## mercinator16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, if your permissions are set as such. Just tell it to not ask you again/lower UAC levels.


So its supposed to be opening four instances of Afterburner at the same time?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I just got my second 780 lightning and it will not fit on my ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe board. So I cannot run both cards in SLI







I read comments from people on other forums indicating I will be ok but it turns out to be wrong. What mobo will have enough separation between the PCIe 3.0 lanes in order to run the lightnings in SLI? I do not want to go water cooling yet and I really like the aesthetics and build quality of the stock cooler. Thanks!


----------



## caenlen

I am stable at 1293 core, thanks for your help Occams Razor and Skyn3t. I tried 1313 core and it crashed, so dropped it 20.







Voltage i put on +62


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Would setting it to multiple monitor have any chance of yielding a performance increase over single, or no?


No, it only increases idle voltage!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikkomg*
> 
> So, got down to this tonight. I really dont have a clue why so i would be glad if someone would help me out in this one.
> 
> Switched to the REV 3A bios 80.10.3A.00.32 for my Gigabyte GTX 780. Got it stable without much truble @ 1215/6220 Mhz.
> So, to the problem. I did a couple of Valley runs (Preset HD and 1920) and i scored about 39 FPS, and 3Dmark Firestorm 8800 something!
> 
> Similar system got about 75+ in Valley. And before i did the 1.212v mod i got about 9230p in Firestorm.
> 
> Running Gigabyte GTX780 windforce
> Haswell I5 4.4Ghz
> 
> *Any ideas?* I dont think its because of high temp. GPU goes to 74 and CPU 69.


Not enough info and what mod did you do? Did you run the same preset in Valley? normally its extreme preset but still 39 is too low! After the flash did you reinstall drivers? And what similar system? you mean the same but with stock bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> I have a question on the Disable LLC At Windows Start hack.
> 
> Whenever it starts up I get 3 UAC messages from Afterburner, is this normal?


Read Skupples answer, its correct! UAC permissions!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Thanks, just actually retested performance vs idle in guild wars 2. my GPU runs at 1254 normally when being strained by 99% of games ( BF4, Crysis, ect ) GW2 is obviously one of the CPU bound games that I was talking about earlier that downclocks. Weird thing , while it downclocks on both settings, performance keeps it always at a minimum of 1019, adaptive in the same area moves from the 8xx-9xx. sometimes jumping higher to 1110.
> 
> Would this change the framerate at all, I mean a GPU running at 1019mhz while only 50% is being used is still faster then it running a lower frequency right? Would it be recommended then to set performance mode for all games that downclock due to low usage? Thanks


"Performance" is in some cases better than adaptive but it depends on the game load actually! Some scenes require more load than others and sometimes drivers are not up to the task, still better than most AMD driver optimizations...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, if your permissions are set as such. Just tell it to not ask you again/lower UAC levels.


^ ^ This!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> So its supposed to be opening four instances of Afterburner at the same time?


Its not opening AB instances but asking permissions!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am stable at 1293 core, thanks for your help Occams Razor and Skyn3t. I tried 1313 core and it crashed, so dropped it 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage i put on +62


You´re welcome! Game on!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercinator16*
> 
> So its supposed to be opening four instances of Afterburner at the same time?


It should only be asking permission 4 times.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

i have question about powering components of reference gtx780 pcb (VRM, mosfet etc) - these are designed to deliver max 250W arent these? So with unlocked PT by skynet's bioses 340W - shouldn't have it kiled it? its too high current for the powering components or not? what about 440W or 500W unlocked bios! that's crazy isnt it? how can you guys still be using it? what about longevity of the card? Is there any assurance that reference design pcb can handle 440-500W load? I would fear the currenf/power rather than VRM temps...

I would be very glad to hear that my concerns are pointless because i would like to OC more which needs power, but what is the truth? Isn't pumping too much power through powering components too GPU rather killing them than temperatures?

And the second question - i decided to replace thermal paste on my reference card with noctua nt-h1 - the results were worse than with default factory TIM, so i put arctic MX-2 on it and it is a bit better than noctua nt-h1 but still worse than default....what could be wrong? i didnt put to much thick layer on the gpu i think...i can post photos how i did it...but im very surprised that i was expecting better temps witch reference cooler and the effect is absolutely reversed...im getting highrt temps than before...


----------



## axizor

Quick question - Can an overclocked 780 Ti play BF4 at a steady 60+ fps at 1080p?

Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Quick question - Can an overclocked 780 Ti play BF4 at a steady 60+ fps at 1080p?
> 
> Thanks


I would sure as hell hope so, minus heavy AA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> i have question about powering components of reference gtx780 pcb (VRM, mosfet etc) - these are designed to deliver max 250W arent these? So wigh unlocked PT by skynet's bioses 340W - shouldn't have it kiled it? its too high current for the powering components or not? wbat abojt 440W or 500W unlocked bios! that's crazy isnt it? how can you guys still be using it? what about longevity of the card? Is there any assurance ghat reference design pcb can handle 440-500W load? I would fear rather the currenf/power than VRM temps...
> 
> I would be very glad to bear that my concerns are pointless because i would like to OC more which needs power, but what is the truth?
> 
> And the second question - i decided to replace thermal paste on my reference card with noctua nt-h1 - the results were worse than with default factory TIM, so i put arctic MX-2 on it and it is a bit better than noctua nt-h1 but still worse than default....what could be wrong? i didnt put to much thick layer on the gpu i think...i can post photos how i did it...but im very surprised that i was eypexting better temps witch reference cooler and the effect is absolutely reversed...


#1) Just because the power is there to use, doesn't mean it's going to use it. No, it's not going to just up & blow the card unless you are pushing it waaayyy too hard for stock air. The truth is that you have pretty high limitations on air that you shouldn't pass, but since the card can only do 1.212 right now it shouldn't be much of an issue as long as it's running max fan speed.

#2) if you spread the tim around you are doing your self a diservice. Just put a rice grain sized dot & plop the cooler on.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would sure as hell hope so, minus heavy AA.


Would 4x MSAA be considered heavy AA?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Quick question - Can an overclocked 780 Ti play BF4 at a steady 60+ fps at 1080p?
> 
> Thanks


Perhaps here would be a better place to ask that question? : http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/4100_100#post_21357066










Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Would 4x MSAA be considered heavy AA?


Yes, I believe so. You may have better luck using that new resolution % thingy over using AA.,


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> i have question about powering components of reference gtx780 pcb (VRM, mosfet etc) - these are designed to deliver max 250W arent these? So with unlocked PT by skynet's bioses 340W - shouldn't have it kiled it? its too high current for the powering components or not? what about 440W or 500W unlocked bios! that's crazy isnt it? how can you guys still be using it? what about longevity of the card? Is there any assurance that reference design pcb can handle 440-500W load? I would fear the currenf/power rather than VRM temps...
> 
> I would be very glad to hear that my concerns are pointless because i would like to OC more which needs power, but what is the truth? Isn't pumping too much power through powering components too GPU rather killing them than temperatures?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And the second question - i decided to replace thermal paste on my reference card with noctua nt-h1 - the results were worse than with default factory TIM, so i put arctic MX-2 on it and it is a bit better than noctua nt-h1 but still worse than default....what could be wrong? i didnt put to much thick layer on the gpu i think...i can post photos how i did it...but im very surprised that i was expecting better temps witch reference cooler and the effect is absolutely reversed...im getting highrt temps than before...


Here is some quotes from my posts:

"Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W!








The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans!thumb.gif
But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
*not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!"

"6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W "

"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw just for one card
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"

I hope i made your mind at ease but if not feel free to PM me with more questions!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

More bed time reading!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!

Please guys PLAY SAFE!

ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!









And Power Draw debunked:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517


----------



## skupples

OK folks, i'm spreading my ignorance around the threads I visit more than usual...

If you are not running anti-corrosion additives in your loop (specially you nickel users, copper also applies) GO GET SOME. Mayhem's additive is amazing, covers all the bases, and is super cheep. Those with nickel should use EK's EKoolant.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









after hours and hours of reading, cross referencing & calling family members with chem degree's iv'e learned that the go to advice of distilled water + deadwater/ptnuke(has bleach in it)/kill coil is simply not enough. distilled water has a natural yearning to eat your metal, & will do so.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK folks, i'm spreading my ignorance around the threads I visit more than usual...
> 
> If you are not running anti-corrosion additives in your loop (specially you nickel users, copper also applies) GO GET SOME. Mayhem's additive is amazing, covers all the bases, and is super cheep. Those with nickel should use EK's EKoolant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after hours and hours of reading, cross referencing & calling family members with chem degree's iv'e learned that the go to advice of distilled water + deadwater/ptnuke(has bleach in it)/kill coil is simply not enough. distilled water has a natural yearning to eat your metal, & will do so.


So what would you suggest using with distilled water....?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> So what would you suggest using with distilled water....?


I use in my loops: Distilled water, super coolant (Diethylene glycol), a drop of soap(Fairy







) and Copper sulfate!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> *Stock bios* you get: [email protected],187V
> *Modded bios* you get: [email protected],212V
> 
> With stock bios on account of boost you always end up with less than 1.212V because its the max voltage allowed needed for boost to function properly:
> P05/08 voltage is for idle clocks or "low 3D" = 0.825V - 0.912V
> P00/02 voltage is for full 3D clocks: Voltage in those states will vary with load using LLC (0.025V) will go from: 1,212V - (0.025V) = 1.187V max clocks/voltage with spikes ranging from 1,187V to 1,212V always depending on temperature and PT settings (all controlled by drivers) and 1.187V - (0.025V)= 1.162V - (0.025V)=1.137V minimum clock/voltage!
> This is all dynamic and voltage/boost is determined by load and ASIC values(chip leakage) so values will always be different!
> With modded bios its always 1,212V, no boost and no power features to worry about, high PT and with that little voltage increment you get 26mhz more!
> Only when chip load goes down you will see voltages go down to low 3D state and clocks will fall as well, this happens also when the chip throttles on PT being reached!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks for the clarification mate. In my case modded bios is actually not making my card much faster because this cooler cannot handle 1.212V voltage properly (78C), so stock bios with max 1.200V is enough I think.

Im considering to replace this card with another but eg. for Classified I would need to pay extra 100€ so that might be maybe too much considering it's still GTX 780. Classified's cooler is also not that great that I would pay extra 100€ for it even rough the card is a beast if you are on water.

Inno3D Ultra HerculeZ could be also great but it's reference card with massive cooler so 'upgrade' to that would cost me about 50-60€ at least. For now I think maybe it's the best to wait for proper deals or even go straight to the GTX 780 Ti when the prices come down a bit.

Any opinions suggestions?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification mate. In my case modded bios is actually not making my card much faster because this cooler cannot handle 1.212V voltage properly (78C), so stock bios with max 1.200V is enough I think.
> 
> Im considering to replace this card with another but eg. for Classified I would need to pay extra 100€ so that might be maybe too much considering it's still GTX 780. Classified's cooler is also not that great that I would pay extra 100€ for it even rough the card is a beast if you are on water.
> 
> Inno3D Ultra HerculeZ could be also great but it's reference card with massive cooler so 'upgrade' to that would cost me about 50-60€ at least. *For now I think maybe it's the best to wait for proper deals or even go straight to the GTX 780 Ti when the prices come down a bit.*
> 
> Any opinions suggestions?


You got a good call right there!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Koniakki

This card is playing in with me.... Its stable 1228/[email protected] stock bios and I tried Rev 3A(also tried rev 2 didnt like it) and PT440 bios bios and it cannot do above 1228/1241 on the core.

i'm out of ideas. I even thought of changing one of the PCI-E cables on the psu to another slot. But its a single rail unit anw.









Some help would be really appreciate. Its a shame to have such a good memory and such "low" [email protected] when even at stock bios/voltage I'm getting the same ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Quick question - Can an overclocked 780 Ti play BF4 at a steady 60+ fps at 1080p?
> 
> Thanks


I played BF4 for a little bit(just the beginning)@2560x1440 downsampled with Ultra except PostProcess at medium and I'm getting constast 60FPS with a few drops to 55FPS.

But that might change when I progress further into more complex/heavy levels. But for now this is what I saw. Clocks were 1241/7350.

I also tried a mix of Ultra and [email protected] and Resolution scale at 175% with similar performance to the above settings but for some reason the above settings looked better imo.


----------



## Marafice Eye

So I'm shipping my HoF out tomorrow for RMA. Something popped, but it's not visible at all (i.e. not the VRM chip that the other 2 or 3 guys had issues with) but it is certainly a dead card. I think it was something under the fans and heatsink, but without taking it off, I can't see anything burnt. It wasn't even OC'd lol. I was on the desktop when it happened. Hopefully the RMA process isn't long, my 1440p monitor arrived tonight and I can't even use it lol.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is some quotes from my posts:
> 
> "Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
> This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans!thumb.gif
> But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
> *not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!"
> 
> "6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W "
> 
> "Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> I hope i made your mind at ease but if not feel free to PM me with more questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> More bed time reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!
> 
> Please guys PLAY SAFE!
> 
> ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
> Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Power Draw debunked:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517


A little add-on to this.

I finally managed to get my hands on a laser thermometer and ran it through some overlcocks / overvolts.
Temps measured are back-of-PCB and side of component temps. The real temps in the component itself is probably ~10c higher.

All tests done in the real-life situation of Battlefield 4 multiplayer @ Ultra without AA on 1080P with 150% resolution scale (2880x1620 rendering resolution)

Reference GTX780 @ 100% fan and 1202Mhz core @ 1.212v (1.194v load) hits about 57c average on the core and 68c on the VRM's (backside of the PCB).
Same settings @ Auto fanspeed hits about 75c core and 72c VRM's which is actually lower then core temps.

Reference @ 1.212v w/ LLC=0 (1.231v load) on 100% fan hits 61c core and 74c VRM's.
On Auto fanspeed it hits 82c core and 89c VRM's. This is right on the limit.

On 1.300v without LLC so load 1.288v on 100% VRM's are hitting almost 90c on 100% fanspeed.
Didn't dare to run Auto on it.

Now, here it comes:
Gigabyte GTX780 Windforce3X ''Ghz Edition''.
Triple fan cooler with direct contact of the main heatsink on the VRM's. Also uses a custom 8+2 phase VRM.

100% fanspeed at 1202Mhz 1.212v at 1.194v load is about 52c core and 45c VRM's.
Auto fanspeed is about 64c core and 60c VRM's.

100% fanspeed with 1.212v with LLC=0 is 1.238v load hits 57c core and 54c VRM's.
Auto hits 70c core and 68c VRM's.

100 fanspeed on 1.300v (1.288v load) hits about 68c core and 74c VRM's.
Once again, not tested Auto.

So, the 8+2 phase directly cooled VRM from Gigabyte, while getting quite hot, is nowhere near the danger zone yet and 1.30v is perfectly fine to run on air with a Windforce3X Ghz Edition or Rev 2.0 B1 chip as long as you keep fanspeed above 80% load. The coolers not load at all even on 100% being much quiter then the reference at 100%.

What you can clearly see is that increasing voltage greatly increases heat on both core and VRM's and that even the ''450w'' Windforce3X has a hard time cooling it. The heat load from the VRM's is quickly saturating the heatsink at lower fanspeeds as you can feel the left heatsink being considerably hotter then the right one.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

So I just got my second lightning and noticed that the VGA fan control software only controls one of the cards in SLI. Is there a way to get it to control both cards? I would like to slow down the noisy middle fan of my top card. Can I just unplug the middle fan? Will it severely hurt VRM temps?


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ed


very sad that you dont want talk me anymore..however,i respect your decision..


----------



## nikkomg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not enough info and what mod did you do? Did you run the same preset in Valley? normally its extreme preset but still 39 is too low! After the flash did you reinstall drivers? And what similar system? you mean the same but with stock bios?
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


1.212 voltmod. Same preset in Valley. Now i did reboot my computer. Set the clock at 1215/3121 mhz and scored 69.2 FPS at HD Extreme preset.
Tried somewhat higher, crashed, lowered to 1215/3130 but now i scored like 51 FPS. what the?
I have reinstalled the drivers aswell.


----------



## 352227

Got my hands on the Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition GPU - seriously good looking!









http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4816#ov


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> #1) Just because the power is there to use, doesn't mean it's going to use it. No, it's not going to just up & blow the card unless you are pushing it waaayyy too hard for stock air. The truth is that you have pretty high limitations on air that you shouldn't pass, but since the card can only do 1.212 right now it shouldn't be much of an issue as long as it's running max fan speed.
> 
> #2) if you spread the tim around you are doing your self a diservice. Just put a rice grain sized dot & plop the cooler on.


Thanks for the advice! I spread it around, i will try the "dot method" instead!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some quotes from my posts:
> 
> "Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
> This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans!thumb.gif
> But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
> *not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!"
> 
> "6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W "
> 
> "Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> I hope i made your mind at ease but if not feel free to PM me with more questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> More bed time reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!
> 
> Please guys PLAY SAFE!
> 
> ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
> Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Power Draw debunked:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517


Thanks for very valuable info, you made my mind more clear...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A little add-on to this.
> 
> I finally managed to get my hands on a laser thermometer and ran it through some overlcocks / overvolts.
> Temps measured are back-of-PCB and side of component temps. The real temps in the component itself is probably ~10c higher.
> 
> All tests done in the real-life situation of Battlefield 4 multiplayer @ Ultra without AA on 1080P with 150% resolution scale (2880x1620 rendering resolution)
> 
> Reference GTX780 @ 100% fan and 1202Mhz core @ 1.212v (1.194v load) hits about 57c average on the core and 68c on the VRM's (backside of the PCB).
> Same settings @ Auto fanspeed hits about 75c core and 72c VRM's which is actually lower then core temps.
> 
> Reference @ 1.212v w/ LLC=0 (1.231v load) on 100% fan hits 61c core and 74c VRM's.
> On Auto fanspeed it hits 82c core and 89c VRM's. This is right on the limit.
> 
> On 1.300v without LLC so load 1.288v on 100% VRM's are hitting almost 90c on 100% fanspeed.
> Didn't dare to run Auto on it.
> 
> Now, here it comes:
> Gigabyte GTX780 Windforce3X ''Ghz Edition''.
> Triple fan cooler with direct contact of the main heatsink on the VRM's. Also uses a custom 8+2 phase VRM.
> 
> 100% fanspeed at 1202Mhz 1.212v at 1.194v load is about 52c core and 45c VRM's.
> Auto fanspeed is about 64c core and 60c VRM's.
> 
> 100% fanspeed with 1.212v with LLC=0 is 1.238v load hits 57c core and 54c VRM's.
> Auto hits 70c core and 68c VRM's.
> 
> 100 fanspeed on 1.300v (1.288v load) hits about 68c core and 74c VRM's.
> Once again, not tested Auto.
> 
> So, the 8+2 phase directly cooled VRM from Gigabyte, while getting quite hot, is nowhere near the danger zone yet and 1.30v is perfectly fine to run on air with a Windforce3X Ghz Edition or Rev 2.0 B1 chip as long as you keep fanspeed above 80% load. The coolers not load at all even on 100% being much quiter then the reference at 100%.
> 
> What you can clearly see is that increasing voltage greatly increases heat on both core and VRM's and that even the ''450w'' Windforce3X has a hard time cooling it. The heat load from the VRM's is quickly saturating the heatsink at lower fanspeeds as you can feel the left heatsink being considerably hotter then the right one.


Interesting, TBH according to your above mentioned research OCing with 1,30V on air/even reference Air cooler sounds quite safe, when keeping 100% fan and reasonable core temp than it sounds from Skynet's team Warnings _Don't go above 1.212V with soft mod and LLC disable on Air!!!_
But! still your temps are not clear for me - 75°C when full load on GPU is measured by thermometer? So the real temp sould be 85°C right? Do you know exactly what was showing Afterburner OSD temps compared to thermometer?
75°C real on stock cooler with LLC disable and 1,212V sounds incredible too much to be real.


----------



## Imprezzion

Nah GPU temps are driver measured. Ran MSI AB with it.

My cooler is lapped, has PH-NDC as TIM, I/O shield is cut in half to be fully open and unrestrictive..
This all shaved 10+c off of the load temp. 1.212v with LLC disabled on completely stock card hits 85-90c on Auto. And yes, it does thermal throttle then.

And 1.300v being safe? No. It isn't. With a stock cooler it should be hitting ~100c since the I/O isn't cut and such plus that's really really pushing the limits..

I do however see 1.25-1.26v as safe with 100% fanspeed. I find sky's reccommendation perfect as 1.212v with LLC disabled is 1.231-1.238v load and this is sort of safe even if my measurements are further off then 10c.

Worst case scenario's mate. I mean, my ambients are low (16c), I have some seriously over the top airflow in my case and a modded cooler and I can barely keep it under 100c on 1.30v. And that was without doing LLC mod. With LLC disabled aka 1.325v load the VRM's will go bezerk and will most definatly blow.

Ran a couple of weeks on 1.254v load (1.238v with LLC disabled) and core temps were at about 64-67c in-game depending on ambient and VRM's were probably around 80-85c.

Now, take into consideration s card ike the R9 290X. I know, speaking of AMD in this thread.. but k.
The VRM's on that card at 100% fanspeed barely even touch 60c on 1.41v (1.32v actual load).
Hell, even on Auto (47%) they barely touch 85c on those, for GTX7xx, insane voltages.
AMD did a LOT better job at making sure VRM's stay cool.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I spread it around, i will try the "dot method" instead!
> Thanks for very valuable info, you made my mind more clear...
> Interesting, TBH according to your above mentioned research OCing with 1,30V on air/even reference Air cooler sounds quite safe, when keeping 100% fan and reasonable core temp than it sounds from Skynet's team Warnings _Don't go above 1.212V with soft mod and LLC disable on Air!!!_
> But! still your temps are not clear for me - 75°C when full load on GPU is measured by thermometer? So the real temp sould be 85°C right? Do you know exactly what was showing Afterburner OSD temps compared to thermometer?
> 75°C real on stock cooler with LLC disable and 1,212V sounds incredible too much to be real.


I don't think the 780Ti's are capable of anything over 1.212 yet, unless you just picked up a classi.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> very sad that you dont want talk me anymore..however,i respect your decision..


Nop, you got PM!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikkomg*
> 
> 1.212 voltmod. Same preset in Valley. Now i did reboot my computer. Set the clock at 1215/3121 mhz and scored 69.2 FPS at HD Extreme preset.
> Tried somewhat higher, crashed, lowered to 1215/3130 but now i scored like 51 FPS. what the?
> I have reinstalled the drivers aswell.


Unstable OC! You need more juice! When you got less fps with (apparently the same clocks) is because your VRM´s went into a "lower logic state" (they were reset so to say) while software shows high P0 state in fact your card is in a P8 state with lower voltage/clocks, sometimes a new modded bios does not make things better, try other revisions, perhaps another might give you better results!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I spread it around, i will try the "dot method" instead!
> Thanks for very valuable info, you made my mind more clear...
> Interesting, TBH according to your above mentioned research OCing with 1,30V on air/even reference Air cooler sounds quite safe, when keeping 100% fan and reasonable core temp than it sounds from Skynet's team Warnings _Don't go above 1.212V with soft mod and LLC disable on Air!!!_
> But! still your temps are not clear for me - 75°C when full load on GPU is measured by thermometer? So the real temp should be 85°C right? Do you know exactly what was showing Afterburner OSD temps compared to thermometer?
> 75°C real on stock cooler with LLC disable and 1,212V sounds incredible too much to be real.


Real temps (Core), voltages and power readings are measured real time by INA3221ANJP onboard chip and by turn read by AB!
VRM´s temperatures cannot be read unless there is a dedicated chip but there isn't one in reference Titan/780 cards even some non-reference do not have it! and its only an estimate as real temperature is really much higher! All measuring we can do is with a IR gun on the back of the PCB and temperatures read cannot be trusted, we take them as a hint!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Nah GPU temps are driver measured. Ran MSI AB with it.
> 
> My cooler is lapped, has PH-NDC as TIM, I/O shield is cut in half to be fully open and unrestrictive..
> This all shaved 10+c off of the load temp. 1.212v with LLC disabled on completely stock card hits 85-90c on Auto. And yes, it does thermal throttle then.
> 
> And 1.300v being safe? No. It isn't. With a stock cooler it should be hitting ~100c since the I/O isn't cut and such plus that's really really pushing the limits..
> 
> I do however see 1.25-1.26v as safe with 100% fanspeed. I find sky's reccommendation perfect as 1.212v with LLC disabled is 1.231-1.238v load and this is sort of safe even if my measurements are further off then 10c.
> 
> Worst case scenario's mate. I mean, my ambients are low (16c), I have some seriously over the top airflow in my case and a modded cooler and I can barely keep it under 100c on 1.30v. And that was without doing LLC mod. With LLC disabled aka 1.325v load the VRM's will go bezerk and will most definatly blow.
> 
> Ran a couple of weeks on 1.254v load (1.238v with LLC disabled) and core temps were at about 64-67c in-game depending on ambient and VRM's were probably around 80-85c.
> 
> Now, take into consideration s card ike the R9 290X. I know, speaking of AMD in this thread.. but k.
> The VRM's on that card at 100% fanspeed barely even touch 60c on 1.41v (1.32v actual load).
> Hell, even on Auto (47%) they barely touch 85c on those, for GTX7xx, insane voltages.
> AMD did a LOT better job at making sure VRM's stay cool.


As i said above, its not driver read its AB reading straight from the chip! after we do the volt mod only AB is able to read further voltages as drivers will report only 1,212V! Other software rely on the drivers to read voltages, not AB!
Your temp reading on the 290X support what i say about back PCB reading be misleading, @guru3D they did thermal imaging with a thermal camera and found that the 290X at stock voltages VRM´s area was around 79.8C, you cannot rely on 290X reading as the AMD ADL API is a mess and i wouldnt be surprised if they were actually cheating into reporting lower temps than real!









Cheers guys!

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## swanga

...................................


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swanga*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Let us know if you get a B1 revision card!


That's what I'm hoping lol


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, looks like EVGA has stock on the new GTX 780Ti Classified cards for $739.

All things considered, $40 more for a 780Ti Classified over the base 780Ti is a GREAT deal.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your temp reading on the 290X support what i say about back PCB reading be misleading, @guru3D they did thermal imaging with a thermal camera and found that the 290X at stock voltages VRM´s area was around 79.8C, you cannot rely on 290X reading as the AMD ADL API is a mess and i wouldnt be surprised if they were actually cheating into reporting lower temps than real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys!
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Now that wouldn't surprize me at all as the VRM temp reading on the HD79xx cards was wonky at best as well..

Well, all it proved for me was that 1.212v+LLC=0 is the max you'd want to run on any card without a 8+2 phase VRM section and even then LLC=0 I would advice upping the fan curve a bit.

After having tested pretty much every sort and brand of GTX780 the only card I haven't tested yet is the ASUS DC2OC, Zotac AMP! and MSI Lightning.
Sooooo, I just got myself a secondhand ASUS DC2OC to begin with








It's funny how it still hasn't cost me a single € to keep swapping brands. I keep selling my 780 for a said number and buying a different brand back for the same..
Hasn't cost me anything in over 5 different 780's lol.

And, I still got a R9 290 unlocked to 290x and Hybrid cooled as a backup when my 780's gone lol.


----------



## Babel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> Also have to remember the gtx680 tested there is a lot slower than the 780 so would of passed more stuff onto the cpu
> but to to the op you could bump your cpu to 4.2 for a run see what difference you get easy o/c for most 920's if u have a reasonable cooler


Overclocking from 4ghz to 4.2ghz gave me 1 more fps in that specific scene, but the fps overall was more stable. I had to increase the cpu vcore from 1.264 to 1.35 to get those 200mz stable.

Maximum temp on cpu core 1 while playing Crysis 3 is now 86c.

My average FPS now with all settings at max and 4xTXAA minus motion blur is around 50ish with some dips below 50 and jumps up to 75ish. Not bad I think for a single 780GTX and a 3 and a half year old rig.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> A little add-on to this.
> 
> I finally managed to get my hands on a laser thermometer and ran it through some overlcocks / overvolts.
> Temps measured are back-of-PCB and side of component temps. The real temps in the component itself is probably ~10c higher.
> 
> All tests done in the real-life situation of Battlefield 4 multiplayer @ Ultra without AA on 1080P with 150% resolution scale (2880x1620 rendering resolution)
> 
> Reference GTX780 @ 100% fan and 1202Mhz core @ 1.212v (1.194v load) hits about 57c average on the core and 68c on the VRM's (backside of the PCB).
> Same settings @ Auto fanspeed hits about 75c core and 72c VRM's which is actually lower then core temps.
> 
> Reference @ 1.212v w/ LLC=0 (1.231v load) on 100% fan hits 61c core and 74c VRM's.
> On Auto fanspeed it hits 82c core and 89c VRM's. This is right on the limit.
> 
> On 1.300v without LLC so load 1.288v on 100% VRM's are hitting almost 90c on 100% fanspeed.
> Didn't dare to run Auto on it.
> 
> Now, here it comes:
> Gigabyte GTX780 Windforce3X ''Ghz Edition''.
> Triple fan cooler with direct contact of the main heatsink on the VRM's. Also uses a custom 8+2 phase VRM.
> 
> 100% fanspeed at 1202Mhz 1.212v at 1.194v load is about 52c core and 45c VRM's.
> Auto fanspeed is about 64c core and 60c VRM's.
> 
> 100% fanspeed with 1.212v with LLC=0 is 1.238v load hits 57c core and 54c VRM's.
> Auto hits 70c core and 68c VRM's.
> 
> 100 fanspeed on 1.300v (1.288v load) hits about 68c core and 74c VRM's.
> Once again, not tested Auto.
> 
> So, the 8+2 phase directly cooled VRM from Gigabyte, while getting quite hot, is nowhere near the danger zone yet and 1.30v is perfectly fine to run on air with a Windforce3X Ghz Edition or Rev 2.0 B1 chip as long as you keep fanspeed above 80% load. The coolers not load at all even on 100% being much quiter then the reference at 100%.
> 
> What you can clearly see is that increasing voltage greatly increases heat on both core and VRM's and that even the ''450w'' Windforce3X has a hard time cooling it. The heat load from the VRM's is quickly saturating the heatsink at lower fanspeeds as you can feel the left heatsink being considerably hotter then the right one.


Really nice post







How accurate would you say a laser thermometer in these cases? Given that you can't measure directly on the VRM's?


----------



## Imprezzion

I measured the back of the PCB above the core as well and that showed roughly 10c lower then MSI AB OSD did so..

I estimated 10c but it might as well be much more or less.

No way of telling for sure.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Ok _OccamRaror, Imprezzion_ - thanks for explanation. So the VRM etc is able to run the Card safely even 500W but it has to be properly cooled...As the biggest problem is the temperature, which can be as high as it can unsolder the CAPs etc rather than VRM/mosfet temp+high current would blow it up.

One guy keeps telling me that he is on 1,325V 1300MHz on reference cooler GTX780 in 2way SLi. I was told that because he also uses universal waterblocks and for R9 290X testing he had to take back reference coolers on the cards = *replacing TIM* - so i did the same according to instructions that after I should be able to cool [email protected],3V in Unigine heaven at 85°C *MAX*...my card is 78.8% ASIC so I thought the card could be able to handle 1300MHz at lower voltages...tried 1269mV with LLC disabled (1288-1294mV real in heaven measured by AB readings) and even this set up wasn't stable for 1300MHz...
That makes me to not believe that 63% ASIC card on stock reference cooler is able to reach 1300MHz after TIM replace...what do you think about it? Hoax? False assertion? But this man has linked a video with this set up on youtube live in heaven on a benchtable!...SuperReference card?

And another question...something about PCB parts...because My Noctua cooler is very, very nearo to the PCIe slot, the clips for CPU fans are "touching" the PCB and when removing and putting the card back and forth I probably lost some very small "resistor" or whatever it is near the SLi conectors...it looks like this http://syenceiction.7u.cz/Fotomobil/Urvany%20rezistor/resistor-memory.jpg
The place where it is missing is in red circle, according the position I guess it something with Memory chip but my card works normally ATM - what could be damaged? is this critical damage? Can I expect memory errors?


----------



## steveTA1983

well i am the proud owner of a new PNY 780 with the gorgeous titan cooler and i'm loving it!! i have tried some OC settings and i'm wondering if anyone can say if these are safe settings or not. all of these are applied in evga precision x:

core voltage- +38
power target - 106%
temp target- 80c (fan curve set to reach fan speed of100% at 81c)
core clock- +250 (boosts to 1254mhz under load)
mem clock- +200

at those settings, i pass unigine heaven, unigine valley, and passmark performance test with no crashes or artifacts and never going over 67c in temperature. i'm just curious, since it's clocked at a low 863mhz at stock settings, will any of these hurt the card over long term use? i'm under the impression that as long as temps are low and under the rated temp (which is 95c for this model), things are ok. and also the voltage only goes to 1.187 when under load, so unless it's different than other card of the 700 series, i'm sure they are rated "safe" up to 1.212 volts. just looking for others opinions if these are ok settings or if i should back off alittle in some places. Hopefully these are all safe, and then i can move on to watercooling this baby


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> well i am the proud owner of a new PNY 780 with the gorgeous titan cooler and i'm loving it!! i have tried some OC settings and i'm wondering if anyone can say if these are safe settings or not. all of these are applied in evga precision x:
> 
> core voltage- +38
> power target - 106%
> temp target- 80c (fan curve set to reach fan speed of100% at 81c)
> core clock- +250 (boosts to 1254mhz under load)
> mem clock- +200
> 
> at those settings, i pass unigine heaven, unigine valley, and passmark performance test with no crashes or artifacts and never going over 67c in temperature. i'm just curious, since it's clocked at a low 863mhz at stock settings, will any of these hurt the card over long term use? i'm under the impression that as long as temps are low and under the rated temp (which is 95c for this model), things are ok. and also the voltage only goes to 1.187 when under load, so unless it's different than other card of the 700 series, i'm sure they are rated "safe" up to 1.212 volts. just looking for others opinions if these are ok settings or if i should back off alittle in some places. Hopefully these are all safe, and then i can move on to watercooling this baby


If you can play FC3 or BF4 at these settings for an hour, you're fine. These games are harder on the card than any of those Benchmarks.


----------



## Glottis

just picked up Asus GTX 780 DC2 OC and been playing around with overclock. my settings right now are +62mv, 110% power limit, +145 core, +350 mem.

i run a few rounds of unigine valley, but after 10 or so minutes it looks like i lose boost, framerate in valley almost halves. i check afterburner and it still shows i'm running at boost clock, but power % is reduced from 110 to around 80 and also temperature drops.

it's like gpu runs in some kind of safe mode and only reboot fixes it. is this a common thing with 780 overclocking?

when i had 670 overclocking and checking for stability was fairly simple, just run unigine and play games, if they run fine for extended periods of time you are fine, if they crash you need to lower OC. but this 780 is really weird.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you can play FC3 or BF4 at these settings for an hour, you're fine. These games are harder on the card than any of those Benchmarks.


i'll have to try that tonight......but is the thing to watch for the temp? meaning if it stays below 80c that all is good and fine regardless of clocks?


----------



## worms14

Today I started my GPU for LC, the way I saw that I have a rev B1 and Elpidy, oh I'm angry.
Now can I upload OCN: skyn3t VBIOS rev 4?
I have the Asus OC 780 DCU2


----------



## Gutterhulk

i have the zotac AMP 780 Edition. is there any danger appying voltage higher than 1.212? currently my max temp is 64 and that with 1.212V 1250mhz/7000


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Today I started my GPU for LC, the way I saw that I have a rev B1 and Elpidy, oh I'm angry.
> Now can I upload OCN: skyn3t VBIOS rev 4?
> I have the Asus OC 780 DCU2


Go to OP and read the warnings, underneath it you have the bios:

"Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gutterhulk*
> 
> i have the zotac AMP 780 Edition. is there any danger appying voltage higher than 1.212? currently my max temp is 64 and that with 1.212V 1250mhz/7000


You missed my post answering a very similar question just a few posts ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15400_100#post_21358350

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## realogic

Just to say that firmware 80.80.31.00.0D is out there for Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD Rev 2.0
GB support told me that should fix freezing issue with such cards, that I have

I have two of those card, the fun is that the one with S/N 1344xxxxx has GK110 A1 , while the earlier 1341xxxxx has B1 revision


----------



## OccamRazor

*RTSS 6.0 Beta3* is out:

http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta3-Guru3D.rar

*- Fixed framerate calculation for Direct3D9 applications using multiple swap chains (e.g. Outlast)
- Added On-Screen Display support for Direct3D11 applications using mixed Direct3D10/Direct3D11 rendering (e.g. Call of Duty :
Ghosts with NVIDIA APEX libraries)*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Imprezzion

Hey,

I just noticed there's no rev 4 80.80.xx.xx.xx ASUS DC2OC BIOS in the OP?

My newest card is a B1 chip ASUS DC2OC and I really want to use a 1.212v and PT BIOS on it but I can't find it









If you want Sky mate, I can upload the BIOS for it?

EDIT: I managed to get the voltage and power target fixed with the new Kepler Bios Editor 1.26. That version appears to have working power adjustment for GTX7xx cards. Got the info from the GTX760 owners thread where someone said there was a new version and gave a link to hardwareluxx.de and a dl link.

This card btw is an absolute monster and I cannot believe how epicly high it clocks.

I am now at 1.212v 1320Mhz core and there's nothing wrong with it.. Hell, it even runs a benchmark at 1372Mhz core 1.212v and even though it's artifacting like hell it passes 3dmark 11 without crashing... This has to be one hell of an exceptional card to do 1300+Mhz so easily on 1.212v. I might even get a hella good 1333/1346Mhz 24/7 stable on this beast.

EDIT: Scratch that, it started showing some light artifacts in Valley after about 10 minutes. Backed down to 1306Mhz core and 3500Mhz VRAM (SK Hynix chips btw) and it seems to run fine.

This ones a sure candidate to recieve a simple voltmod through the ROG motherboard connectors with a simple variable resistor or something. I'd love to see what she can do at ~1.28v orso. Maybe even 1400Mhz+

And lord behold this things quiet. Even on 100% it's nearly inaudible over my rad fans!!


----------



## worms14

I read everything that you wrote to me earlier.However, I gave bad data.
I also have problems with thorough understanding engish and google translate does not work well.
Once again, I will photograph the Asus which have an inquiry or how you will specifically rev.4 bios for the Asus then I could upload it.



Colleague above, have the bios with unlocked voltages, you can share?
While it will fit into my artwork.
Thank you.


----------



## Notty

I´m deciding between GTX780 and GTX780ti. I intend to overclock using a modded Bios.

From what I´ve seen here and on other websites the GTX780 modded and overclocked is not that far from GTX780ti overclocked at their maximum 24/7 usual OC. Saw 5%/10% increase at the best, like a game 55fps on 780 and 60fps on ti...

I use a single 120hz monitor, I just care about frame. I don´t want anything less than minimum 120fps, even if I have to use 1366x768 resolution. I just care about kills and good aiming.

So what card would you choose, as neither can deliver 120fps BF4 1080p? I don´t know if I should pay 200€ more for the ti... I don´t think it´s worth it after seeing 780 modded overclocked being so close to max overclocked ti...

Thank you!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> I read everything that you wrote to me earlier.However, I gave bad data.
> I also have problems with thorough understanding engish and google translate does not work well.
> Once again, I will photograph the Asus which have an inquiry or how you will specifically rev.4 bios for the Asus then I could upload it.
> 
> 
> 
> Colleague above, have the bios with unlocked voltages, you can share?
> While it will fit into my artwork.
> Thank you.


I might do that however I want to do further testing first.
I can't guarantee a fully working BIOS as I am not even sure the power adjustments are working 100%.
Plus, I need to give it a bit more. Limit is 116% (350w, stock set to 300w in stead of 250w) now and i'm hitting high 90's to low 100's when benching. While this is still 15% under the limit I intent to build a BIOS with only higher slider percentage and stock power limit on 100%.


----------



## worms14

It's success in developing the BIOS, I hope that all goes well.
Do not forget me when you're done, be happy too will comfort him.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm sorry, it's not working like it should.
I'm going to wait for Skyn3t to release a proper ASUS DC2OC Rev 4 BIOS.

I sort of got it working but it's not acting like it should in terms of power so I can't guarantee that it's safe or even working properly so I won't make it public.
Not until I can guarantee that it's safe and fully functional.

At least it stopped my card from throttling at 1.212v, unlocking which did work but was useless without higher PT.


----------



## worms14

I'm sorry too, would only Skyn3t dropped something on our version of the Asus OC.
For me, I give 1.200v maximum voltage 1241MHz, 6600MHz memory, so I tested on the fast slider I set at 6800MHz and were artifacts.


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realogic*
> 
> Just to say that firmware 80.80.31.00.0D is out there for Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD Rev 2.0
> GB support told me that should fix freezing issue with such cards, that I have
> 
> I have two of those card, the fun is that the one with S/N 1344xxxxx has GK110 A1 , while the earlier 1341xxxxx has B1 revision


My Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD Rev 2.0 has S/N1334 is a A1 : and the 80.10 bios
gigabyte support confirmed it was a rev 2 from the serial afteri query it as oc guru 2 told me it a as a GV-N780OC-3GD plain no rev verison but it has 2 8 pins which is why i quryed it


----------



## MunneY

So I'm sad to report that I will not be watercooling my 780s.. nor my CPU anymore. I've gone back to my Kraken X60 and I've set my cards back to stock on Rev3.

The trouble I've had with my system and as much as I change hardware, it just wasn't worth it! Just gotta decide what I wanna do with my stuff now!


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> So I'm sad to report that I will not be watercooling my 780s.. nor my CPU anymore. I've gone back to my Kraken X60 and I've set my cards back to stock on Rev3.
> 
> The trouble I've had with my system and as much as I change hardware, it just wasn't worth it! Just gotta decide what I wanna do with my stuff now!


Sad Sad News,i was hoping you would've finished your loop....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Sad Sad News,i was hoping you would've finished your loop....


Me too man.. I got it all in and put it together and went to start filling it up and just decided it wasn't gonna be worth it.. atleast not right now....


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have had my classy since sept. orig. bios 80.10.3a.00.82 and 3a.01.82 and I am now using V3 80.80.21.01.80 BIOS. Is this ok? Also is the vcore supposed to drop at idle, cause it's not.
> I read a couple pages back to reinstall AB but I am not using AB Just PX and the classified overvoltage tool. Thanx


? Anyone


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Me too man.. I got it all in and put it together and went to start filling it up and just decided it wasn't gonna be worth it.. atleast not right now....


You went as far as filling and then stopped,you should have continued and then if you didnt like it pull it back down,i do understand tho,this was my first loop and the more i think about it,it may be my last....


----------



## afuhnk

I followed "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide" (first page post) to the letter (on Air so I didn't do any of the Water stuff).

I keep getting crashes even when NOT overclocking in AB.

With everything default in AB, GPUZ shows higher than normal GPU clocks.


The LLC file is still executed at startup.
Could this be the reason?

Basically, I'm trying to undo everything and use only the vBios settings (for now).

How should I proceed?

Is it as simple as 1- deleting LLC from startup 2- uninstalling AB ?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Necrontire

Just a question, is that bios Rev in 80.10.3A is compatible with 80.10.36. XX.XX ? And especially it is what the difference between both? (Saddened if there has been already an answer on the subject







)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> You went as far as filling and then stopped,you should have continued and then if you didnt like it pull it back down,i do understand tho,this was my first loop and the more i think about it,it may be my last....


I put about 40ML in the res before I decided against it... like I said.. I may not be completely done.... just contemplating my moves


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> I followed "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide" (first page post) to the letter (on Air so I didn't do any of the Water stuff).
> 
> I keep getting crashes even when NOT overclocking in AB.
> 
> With everything default in AB, GPUZ shows higher than normal GPU clocks.
> 
> 
> The LLC file is still executed at startup.
> Could this be the reason?
> 
> Basically, I'm trying to undo everything and use only the vBios settings (for now).
> 
> How should I proceed?
> 
> Is it as simple as 1- deleting LLC from startup 2- uninstalling AB ?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


As i reported before LLC disabled with the latest nvidia drivers is introducing freezes and crashes for a lot of users ( me included), for now its best to keep it enabled (default) for those who are experiencing crashes and freezes!
Yes, just delete LLC.exe from startup folder and power down your computer!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i reported before LLC disabled with the latest nvidia drivers is introducing freezes and crashes for a lot of users ( me included), for now its best to keep it enabled (default) for those who are experiencing crashes and freezes!
> Yes, just delete LLC.exe from startup folder and power down your computer!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ok thanks for the info.

But.. even after removing LLC from Startup, I'm getting crashes (without any OC).

I think I'll try to flash the original (manufacturer) vBios back.
Run a few bench (to see if my card is working properly) and then flash rev 3 or rev3a.

To be honest, I'm fairly new to all of this. A friend helped me flashing my vBios when I got the card - I'll try to figure it out but if anyone is willing to help me, I'd be grateful!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Ok thanks for the info.
> 
> But.. even after removing LLC from Startup, I'm getting crashes (without any OC).
> 
> I think I'll try to flash the original (manufacturer) vBios back.
> Run a few bench (to see if my card is working properly) and then flash rev 3 or rev3a.
> 
> To be honest, I'm fairly new to all of this. A friend helped me flashing my vBios when I got the card - I'll try to figure it out but if anyone is willing to help me, I'd be grateful!


Try an easy an hassle free flash tool!
Download from my SIG the EZ3flash tool and my flash guide!
Any doubt or problem PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try an easy an hassle free flash tool!
> Download from my SIG the EZ3flash tool and my flash guide!
> Any doubt or problem PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you.

From re-reading the Rev3 vBios I flashed the first time I see that the base/boost clock is, in fact, 1137MHz. So my GPUZ readings are correct (and not insanely over-the-top higher than I thought).

I tried Catzilla benchmark and it worked flawlessly.

Now testing in BF4.

I uninstalled AB. Think I'm going to reinstall PrecisionX and restore my saved OC profiles. I know those worked great. Even on 'stock' skyn3t rev3 settings I had a modified fan curve.
For now, (without any custom fan curve) temps are ok (65-ish)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> From re-reading the Rev3 vBios I flashed the first time I see that the base/boost clock is, in fact, 1137MHz. So my GPUZ readings are correct (and not insanely over-the-top higher than I thought).
> 
> I tried Catzilla benchmark and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Now testing in BF4.
> 
> I uninstalled AB. Think I'm going to reinstall PrecisionX and restore my saved OC profiles. I know those worked great. Even on 'stock' skyn3t rev3 settings I had a modified fan curve.
> For now, (without any custom fan curve) temps are ok (65-ish)


The thing is, with PrecisionX you wont be able to do the volt mod!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The thing is, with PrecisionX you wont be able to do the volt mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yeah. But to be honest, I don't understand much of it (lol).

I understand that raising voltage will allow for a bigger OC but.. no luck. I couldn't get anything stable (past what I could achieve in PrecX without the LLC mod).
Then again I'm a no0b and don't understand half of what I'm doing (in overclocking! - I'm fairly good at anything else!).

your guide was good, however. But may I suggest that a note on LLC crashing with the newer driver be inserted in the front page? (or maybe it is?!?).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ? Anyone


It's not recommended to use 80.80 bios with an 80.10 card. Also, always re-install drivers & overclocking utilities after flashing.

80.80 are for rev b1 chips, if your classi came with 80.10 than it's most likely an A1 rev chip.


----------



## sdmf74

ok, Just curious do you know why its not recomended, I have been using it for amonth or so and all seems ok. Yes I reinstalled everything after flash, thanx

So I should probably flash back to the rev2 classy sky vbios?


----------



## afuhnk

Ok after uninstalling everything and starting over this is as far as I can push it.
Which doesn't seem that big of an OC (but still not too bad considering defaults for this card are BASE:954MHz / BOOST:1006 MHz

+50MHz Core Clock
+100MHz Memory Clock

Total 1187/1552

I Guess I didn't get a good number in the silicone lottery


----------



## afuhnk

- edit
double post


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ok, Just curious do you know why its not recomended, I have been using it for amonth or so and all seems ok. Yes I reinstalled everything after flash, thanx
> 
> So I should probably flash back to the rev2 classy sky vbios?


I unfortunately don't have that answer from you. I'm just repeating what the Sky & gang have said.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ? Anyone


? Classy bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx












Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ? Classy bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yes the ones you highlighted there I updated from rev2 to the vbios-v380.80.21.01.80-NORMAL.zip, so you are saying that one is ok
for my rev1 classy?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes the ones you highlighted there I updated from rev2 to the vbios-v380.80.21.01.80-NORMAL.zip, so you are saying that one is ok
> for my rev1 classy?


Its working fine isnt it? Enjoy it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Dissolution187

Has anyone on here recently bought an asus gtx 780 from newegg.ca or amazon.ca? I was wondering this because i am buying a new card in a day and i dont want to get ****ty vram. Did anyone get samsung recently?


----------



## sdmf74

Yes thank you, I just seen several posts that said do not use 80.80 bios with rev1 chip In this thread and the 780 thread and wondered if that pertained to reference cards only. I didnt want to risk anything or possibly cause unforseen issue that's all. But yes both bios are rock solid in game and with good in case air-flo I am able to keep temps reasonable.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes thank you, I just seen several posts that said do not use 80.80 bios with rev1 chip In this thread and the 780 thread and wondered if that pertained to reference cards only. I didnt want to risk anything or possibly cause unforseen issue that's all. But yes both bios are rock solid in game and with good in case air-flo I am able to keep temps reasonable.


You have a Classy, not a reference card!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have a Classy, not a reference card!


That's correct


----------



## Piciato

Hi there peeps! Leadtek Gtx 780 owner here, can i join this awesome club?!?!







Submitted the form with this.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kwdgk/

My 3dmark Firestrike EXTREME scores

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288407

ASIC quality is 90.1%, and currently on stock air, able to achieve 1312mhz on 1.212 volts!

Using tech|nferno bios, works like a charm! Can't wait to get this bad boy underwater!!!!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> Hi there peeps! Leadtek Gtx 780 owner here, can i join this awesome club?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted the form with this.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kwdgk/
> 
> My 3dmark Firestrike EXTREME scores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288407
> 
> ASIC quality is 90.1%, and currently on stock air, able to achieve 1312mhz on 1.212 volts!
> 
> Using tech|nferno bios, works like a charm! Can't wait to get this bad boy underwater!!!!


That is going to be my card very soon..


----------



## Necrontire

Just a question, is that bios Rev in 80.10.3A.XX.XX is compatible with 80.10.36. XX.XX ? And especially it is what the difference between both? (Saddened if there has been already an answer on the subject







)


----------



## msmeenge

Why can't I open the spoilers on the first page, im trying to download the skyn3t bios :S
When i click something all of sudden it just moves me back to the top of the page


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msmeenge*
> 
> Why can't I open the spoilers on the first page, im trying to download the skyn3t bios :S
> When i click something all of sudden it just moves me back to the top of the page


http://www.overclock.net/t/1450379/javascript-failures


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Just a question, is that bios Rev in 80.10.3A.XX.XX is compatible with 80.10.36. XX.XX ? And especially it is what the difference between both? (Saddened if there has been already an answer on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes. It is compatible. You can flash it using ez3flash with options 1,2,3. Readm the Instructions before you do anything.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Just a question, is that bios Rev in 80.10.3A.XX.XX is compatible with 80.10.36. XX.XX ? And especially it is what the difference between both? (Saddened if there has been already an answer on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


3A is compatible yes. Differences are unknown to me but 3A is just the newest revision of the A1 chips BIOS so should always be used if available.


----------



## kidwolf909

I believe the answer is yes, but I want to make sure. Does THIS MSI GTX 780 GAMING use the proper NCP voltage controller to perform the Skyn3t mod? Thanks!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*
> 
> I believe the answer is yes, but I want to make sure. Does THIS MSI GTX 780 GAMING use the proper NCP voltage controller to perform the Skyn3t mod? Thanks!


Yes.


----------



## Imprezzion

Indeed it does, but it does not have adequate cooling for VRM's over ~1.25v.
I did run one at 1.30v for a while but it got rather uncomfortably hot on the VRM side of things









The GIgabyte Windforce3X Rev 2.0 and Ghz Edition however do have enough cooling for 1.30v.


----------



## Necrontire

Thanks to all for your answers


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Indeed it does, but it does not have adequate cooling for VRM's over ~1.25v.
> I did run one at 1.30v for a while but it got rather uncomfortably hot on the VRM side of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GIgabyte Windforce3X Rev 2.0 and Ghz Edition however do have enough cooling for 1.30v.


Imprezzion, was this answer intended for me? Thanks, regardless! Does the MSI TF4 not have a metal plate over the VRMs to keep them cool as part of the heatsink? I'm not a hardcore OC'er... stability and game performance are my primary concerns, so if I could hit ~1200Mhz around 1.2v, I'd be more than happy!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*
> 
> Imprezzion, was this answer intended for me? Thanks, regardless! *Does the MSI TF4 not have a metal plate over the VRMs to keep them cool as part of the heatsink?* I'm not a hardcore OC'er... stability and game performance are my primary concerns, so if I could hit ~1200Mhz around 1.2v, I'd be more than happy!


No, it has one. You will be fine at 1.2V.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah exactly, but the metal plate is not going to suffice for anything over roughly said 1.23-1.24v.

The metal plate simply lacks surface area to dissipate the heat casue it has no fins or anything.

The Windforce's, which are only like, €8 more expensive here, have a direct-contact heatsink on the VRM's which is in direct contact with the main heatsink so it cools much much better.

On a side note, I remembered my DC2OC has VRM temp monitoring and I noticed my VRM's do actually get quite hot with the stock DC2 heatsink.. Around 72c on 100% fanspeed.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah exactly, but the metal plate is not going to suffice for anything over roughly said 1.23-1.24v.
> 
> The metal plate simply lacks surface area to dissipate the heat casue it has no fins or anything.
> 
> The Windforce's, which are only like, €8 more expensive here, have a direct-contact heatsink on the VRM's which is in direct contact with the main heatsink so it cools much much better.
> 
> On a side note, I remembered my DC2OC has VRM temp monitoring and I noticed my VRM's do actually get quite hot with the stock DC2 heatsink.. Around 72c on 100% fanspeed.


Thanks for the reply man! That's really helpful information! The reason I'm looking at the MSI is because it is $420 right now on Newegg. About $80 less than any other 780 I can get.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah well, that's not really a matter of question then anymore. Go get it


----------



## yanks8981

I got my EVGA 780 ACX SC yesterday, and while I have only used AMD reference cards in the past, I feel this card is extremely quite in comparison. I am very happy with my choice!


----------



## skyn3t

*U*pdate 12/12/2013
Ez3flash with PLX chip
Added support to owners with PLX chip and guide how to.

Ez3flash.zip 365k .zip file


Code:



Code:


For PLX chip owners you must understand how to skip the PLX chip with ez3flash
I have added a *PLX-CHIP.png* into this new revision to show you how to skip PLX and flash
each GPU.

This is how you display adapter should look like when you have PLX (8747h) among the GPU.
Nvflash read's GPU "0" to "5" ez3flsh show's GPU "1" to "6".

This is side by side Nvflash with Ez3flash.

*Nvflash*                      *Ez3flash*
Select display adapter:        Process number
<0> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #1 " 
<1> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #2 "
<2> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #3 "
<3> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #4 "
<4> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #5 "
<5> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #6 "
Select a number (ESC to quit):

Now you can flash four GPU with PLX chip with easy flash you just need to match the 
*Select a number (ESC to quit): *

to flash all GTX your Process number is : 6,7,9,10
5 and 8 is the PLX chip.

enjoy it

skyn3t


----------



## driedupfish

Some questions regarding the EVGA 780 SC w/ ACX cooler:

1. I noticed that the minimum idle fan speed is 39%. There is a slight coil whine / hum when idling. I changed the fan speed to 42% and the humming stopped. Would this slight increase in fan speed degrades the fan faster in any way? Since I will be running it at a prolong period of time?

2. The default core is 967 MHz and boost clock is 1020 MHz. However, the card runs at 1100.5 MHz when under load. I have NOT overclock the card yet. Why is that?

3. There is a piece of "Warranty Void if Removed" sticker slapped on top of the printed circuit board. I am afraid this sticker may damage the small pieces of electronics on the PCB. Also, if temp gets high enough, wouldn't that cause the sticker to melt?

Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Some questions regarding the EVGA 780 SC w/ ACX cooler:
> 
> 1. I noticed that the minimum idle fan speed is 39%. There is a slight coil whine / hum when idling. I changed the fan speed to 42% and the humming stopped. Would this slight increase in fan speed degrades the fan faster in any way? Since I will be running it at a prolong period of time?
> 
> 2. The default core is 967 MHz and boost clock is 1020 MHz. However, the card runs at 1100.5 MHz when under load. I have NOT overclock the card yet. Why is that?
> 
> 3. There is a piece of "Warranty Void if Removed" sticker slapped on top of the printed circuit board. I am afraid this sticker may damage the small pieces of electronics on the PCB. Also, if temp gets high enough, wouldn't that cause the sticker to melt?
> 
> Thanks.


Regarding the fan, I'm not sure, I thought my ACX 780 had a minimum of 30%, and I thought I had seen a bios on the evga site that would let you set the minimum to 20% (I could be thinking of a different card, its been a few months).

The out of the box boost clock is almost never the rated spec. Think of that as the absolute minimum boost. The boost is different for each card based upon the ASIC quality %.

The sticker will not cause any adverse damage to the GPU.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Yeah my EVGA ACX SC makes odd sounds if its below 30% as well......


----------



## Durvelle27

Anybody here have GTX 780 & R9 290 for a comparison


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Yeah my EVGA ACX SC makes odd sounds if its below 30% as well......


Mine 780 has a minimum fan speed of 39%. How did you get below that?


----------



## YounGMessiah

I have the bios 3A allows me to go to 29%, but the noise can happen from 29%-36%

See


----------



## worms14

I downloaded the latest Ez3Flash of PLX and I try to pull the original rom, but I do not know why I can not do it, someone tell me what the problem is?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here have GTX 780 & R9 290 for a comparison


I own both... what you wanna know?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I own both... what you wanna know?


Clock for clock how do they perform against each other. Benchmarks & games


----------



## YounGMessiah

Durvelle, you could also check the R9 topic and maybe 3dMark11 scores topic (to see how it performs compared to ours)


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Clock for clock how do they perform against each other. Benchmarks & games


Hey bud, Elfear will have a review up in a couple of days on Anandtech comparing his(now mine) GTX 780 Lightning VS. R9 290 on water. Mostly games and a couple of synthetics I believe.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Durvelle, you could also check the R9 topic and maybe 3dMark11 scores topic (to see how it performs compared to ours)


OK I'll check


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Clock for clock how do they perform against each other. Benchmarks & games


I can tell you that benchmark wise the 780s destroy the r9... The 780s also overclock alot more with the bios and all.

The r9 has some downfalls, but is a solid card... I have it stuck in a mining rig and a 2nd one on the way!


----------



## worms14

I was able to pull out the original bios using an older version of GPU-Z, the latest deal with this is not advised.
I think there is something wrong with the version of nvflash, if deal with this or not doing.


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, my ASUS DC2OC is doing very well on 1.212v and runs 1280Mhz / 3250Mhz stable.
Now, the ASUS has VRM temperature monitoring on the card.

However, it doesn't have quite a large VRM sink. Only a tiny aluminium heatsink.

My VRM's on 100% fanspeed hit a max of 74c after a night of BF4. Is this reasonable?
Considering in the summer my ambient can be ~15c higher so 90c would be the temp then?


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 12/12/2013
ready for download @ OP








Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> *A*sus DC II OC GTX 780 B1
> 
> Version 80.80.21.00.3B
> Base core clock 954 Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx780-owners-club
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


@Imprezzion Thanks to you for provide the bios and testing the B1 Asus DC II OC and Gigabyte Ghz Editioin vBios.








+ Rep


----------



## skyn3t

yup DP


----------



## Imprezzion

Haha no problem







My pleasure.

Now I just have to see how i'm going to cool those MOSFET's on the ASUS a bit more so I can use VGA Hotwire (with a potmeter) and give it a tad more juice. Core is cool as can be at 55c but VRM's hit 74c which doesn't leave a hella lot of headroom for more volts..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Haha no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to see how i'm going to cool those MOSFET's on the ASUS a bit more so I can use VGA Hotwire (with a potmeter) and give it a tad more juice. Core is cool as can be at 55c but VRM's hit 74c..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Hey skyn3t i left you a pm,hopefully if you are not too busy you will be able to help me with it....Thx.....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey skyn3t i left you a pm,hopefully if you are not too busy you will be able to help me with it....Thx.....


right now you best bet is Ed. OccamRazor, I don't have my RiG now I'm operating by my skyblet and skyphone









do something open nvflash and type

nflash --list
it will show the GPU order and by that i can tell you which option to user with ez3flash or nvflash.


----------



## Redefined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You dont drag and drop! rename bios to x.rom, put it inside EZ3flash folder then double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1 to disable EEprom protection to be able to flash; press #2 to save your stock bios if you want to and press #3 to flash the bios, type "Y" when asked to if needed and thats it!
> No drag and drop if you dont want blank screens after flash!
> 
> Ed


Sorry for quoting this weeks later, but this is the first "real" instructions I've found on how to use Ez3Flash. I want to flash my 780 Lightning.

So I DL Ez3Flash, save the BIOS inside the folder, rename it to "X.rom" then...

Do I hit #1 to disable the EEprom Protection (is this a requirement to flash?) Hitting #2 is a save you said, so do I want to do this before I flash as a safety precaution? Where does it save to? And lastly, #3 will flash whatever I have saved inside the folder? I don't need to hit #5 to manually flash GPU1, the #3 option will do that?

Sorry, I'm a tad confused and want to know EXACTLY what to do before I do it, lol. I'm scared and a worry-ward.

Thanks for any and all information.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redefined*
> 
> Sorry for quoting this weeks later, but this is the first "real" instructions I've found on how to use Ez3Flash. I want to flash my 780 Lightning.
> 
> So I DL Ez3Flash, save the BIOS inside the folder, rename it to "X.rom" then...
> 
> Do I hit #1 to disable the EEprom Protection (is this a requirement to flash?) Hitting #2 is a save you said, so do I want to do this before I flash as a safety precaution? Where does it save to? And lastly, #3 will flash whatever I have saved inside the folder? I don't need to hit #5 to manually flash GPU1, the #3 option will do that?
> 
> Sorry, I'm a tad confused and want to know EXACTLY what to do before I do it, lol. I'm scared and a worry-ward.
> 
> Thanks for any and all information.


Here you go straight from my SIG!









*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH GUIDE W/PLX COMMANDS*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Imprezzion

Aaaaaaaaaand I ended up buying yet another 780...

When I get it tomorrow I can add another 780 to my list of ''tried and tested'' brands.

When I am done with all my tests I will write a short report on which card has which advantages and disadvantages.

So far I tried the following cards:
Gigabyte reference. (A1)
MSI Gaming. (A1)
EVGA SC ACX. (A1)
Gigabyte Ghz Edition (B1)
ASUS DC2OC (B1)
Palit Jetstream (Coming tomorrow)

The one I liked the most allround in terms of overclocking, stability, looks, noise, temps, all together, is strangely enough the reference card.

As I said above, I bought a Palit Jetstream







It also has DrMOS 8+2 phases and a ugly but very well built and quiet cooler.
We shall see what she can do even though it's almost certainly a A1 in stead of my ASUS B1.

Btw, about the ASUS, she's having some issues (don't worry, happens on stock BIOS as well, your BIOS is fine sky







).
I cannot overclock the VRAM even 100Mhz without crashes.

Whenever I overclock the VRAM it will go into a black screen suddenly without any signal to my monitor, it will then reboot after a few seconds..
Haven't had it happen without a VRAM overclock yet so my guess is that that's the cause..
Sound familiar (or however the heck you spell that)? That type of crash?


----------



## lightsout

Can anyone tell me the difference between these two cards? One says "Dual" in the name but the coolers look the same. Dual bios? I'm confused lol.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130952
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130942


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference between these two cards? One says "Dual" in the name but the coolers look the same. Dual bios? I'm confused lol.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130952
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130942


that is correct, the dual branding is for the dual bios switch on the back of the card.


----------



## lightsout

I see thanks.


----------



## theilya

Thinking of opening up and changing thermal paste on my ref 780s.

Anyone did this? Can I expect to shave off 5c?


----------



## Imprezzion

At least. Stock to PK-1 got me 8-9c.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> At least. Stock to PK-1 got me 8-9c.


damn, I plan to use AC5.
I never had to take off a GPU cooler before, is there anything I should know before?

Pretty much unscrew it
take it off
unplug fan and led connectors
clean off gpu and heatsink
grain size of ac5
put everything back

did i miss something?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Thinking of opening up and changing thermal paste on my ref 780s.
> 
> Anyone did this? Can I expect to shave off 5c?


Depends, are you experiencing high idle temps? or over 90C at full load? and have good air flow inside the case? is you room temp lower than 77F?
then you should reapply TIM!
If its well applied (sometimes it comes badly applied from factory) you should have normal temps accordingly to your ambient temps, the difference between tooth paste and the best thermal paste (CLU) is around 10C!








Of course tooth paste will ware off in a couple of days but still is usable in emergencies!









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616.html

Cheers

Ed

(Skynet Team)


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Depends, are you experiencing high idle temps? or over 90C at full load? and have good air flow inside the case? is you room temp lower than 77F?
> then you should reapply TIM!
> If its well applied (sometimes it comes badly applied from factory) you should have normal temps accordingly to your ambient temps, the difference between tooth paste and the best thermal paste (CLU) is around 10C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course tooth paste will ware off in a couple of days but still is usable in emergencies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skynet Team)


thanks,
My temps @
1.212 - 1200/7000 while running valley are 79-81c top card and 75-77c bottom card.
Fan at 70-75% and what I consider good airflow.

I have some free time on my hands and figured changing thermal paste would be a nice project


----------



## Gunilla95

Hello fellas.
im comming here becouse of a problem of mine.
i have a MSI GTX 780 with EK TITAN SE block and backplate.
Okey my card works fine but theres one game i start playing a while ago. Kerbal space program.
Problem is it wont boost in the game. it only has 324 mhz some times 692 mhz. in the meny though it has 862 mhz and then in game down to 324 again.

can i force the card to go on defoult clock all the time? it would be more than enought for the game. so i dont need boost clocks.
all other games works fine..

I run a defoult clock I7 960.
16 GB Ram 1333 mhz
750w PSU
2 ssd in raid.
game is installed with steam on a 2T Black disk.
Any idea?


----------



## Durvelle27

What's the best drivers for the 780 and also does anybody know which 780s clock higher


----------



## Sydes

@Skyn3t

Thx for your great work!

I have tested your Asus DC2 OC rev4 Bios on my card. First of all: Its nice to watch the card working without changing frequency^^

But the fan is still at 37% idle. Is there any way to fix that?

My VRMs get hot under load. GPUz shows me 87°C. Is that too high?
I always get nervous when i see high temps...

btw my card runs stable at 1228 / 3333 @ stock voltage (1,16 or something like that)


----------



## hypespazm

are there any graphs to show a 780 sli vs a 780ti or 780ti sli??


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> are there any graphs to show a 780 sli vs a 780ti or 780ti sli??


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,1.html


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> What's the best drivers for the 780 and also does anybody know which 780s clock higher


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Clock for clock how do they perform against each other. Benchmarks & games


I have 2 reference cards and they are pretty beastly. I know they are on the b1 chips now, so I'm not completely sure. You might wanna spend just a bit extra and get a classified if you know what your doing. If not, the ACX coolers are great!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydes*
> 
> @Skyn3t
> 
> Thx for your great work!
> 
> I have tested your Asus DC2 OC rev4 Bios on my card. First of all: Its nice to watch the card working without changing frequency^^
> 
> But the fan is still at 37% idle. Is there any way to fix that?
> 
> My VRMs get hot under load. GPUz shows me 87°C. Is that too high?
> I always get nervous when i see high temps...
> 
> btw my card runs stable at 1228 / 3333 @ stock voltage (1,16 or something like that)


Comparable temps to my ASUS DC2OC. VRM's are cooled by a lousy small aluminium heatsink with way too think fins and a very thick thermal pad. So yeah, those temps are pretty normal really for Auto fanspeeds.

On 100% fan and 1.212v my card got about 75c VRM temps.

Oh and btw, the ASUS has already gone out the door again. Some dude offered me the same as I paid for it and as I wanna test out a Palit Jetstream I sold it again LOL.

But, the ASUS is another 780 I can write up in my experience review. That leaves only 4 important models left for me to somehow get my hands on.

I still need a Zotac AMP!, a MSI Lightning, a Inno3D Herculez and a HOF but they are too expensive to just go out and buy as the resale value loss on them would be too big for me. Allthough the Zotac AMP! really really appeals to me.

But, we shall see what the Palit has in store for me tomorrow


----------



## YounGMessiah

I havent had issues with the latest drivers

19/Nov

R331 - 331.82


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Comparable temps to my ASUS DC2OC. VRM's are cooled by a lousy small aluminium heatsink with way too think fins and a very thick thermal pad. So yeah, those temps are pretty normal really for Auto fanspeeds.
> 
> On 100% fan and 1.212v my card got about 75c VRM temps.
> 
> Oh and btw, the ASUS has already gone out the door again. Some dude offered me the same as I paid for it and as I wanna test out a Palit Jetstream I sold it again LOL.
> 
> But, the ASUS is another 780 I can write up in my experience review. That leaves only 4 important models left for me to somehow get my hands on.
> 
> I still need a Zotac AMP!, a MSI Lightning, a Inno3D Herculez and a HOF but they are too expensive to just go out and buy as the resale value loss on them would be too big for me. Allthough the Zotac AMP! really really appeals to me.
> 
> But, we shall see what the Palit has in store for me tomorrow


Isn't it quite hard to compare brands like that? Overclocking involves a share amount of luck.
Except for Lightning and Classy, they are hand picked.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunilla95*
> 
> Hello fellas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> im comming here becouse of a problem of mine.
> i have a MSI GTX 780 with EK TITAN SE block and backplate.
> Okey my card works fine but theres one game i start playing a while ago. Kerbal space program.
> Problem is it wont boost in the game. it only has 324 mhz some times 692 mhz. in the meny though it has 862 mhz and then in game down to 324 again.
> 
> can i force the card to go on defoult clock all the time? it would be more than enought for the game. so i dont need boost clocks.
> all other games works fine..
> 
> I run a defoult clock I7 960.
> 16 GB Ram 1333 mhz
> 750w PSU
> 2 ssd in raid.
> game is installed with steam on a 2T Black disk.
> Any idea?


Does the game run poorly? If not, it most likely just doesn't need the power.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Im guessing the game isnt optimized or doesnt require much of your awesomeness


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Im guessing the game isnt optimized or doesnt require much of your awesomeness


That's what i'm thinking, but 324mhz is a super low clock speed, the only time iv'e seen that level of downclock is when forcing downclock with inspector.


----------



## Gunilla95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does the game run poorly? If not, it most likely just doesn't need the power.


i got btw 6 - 10 fps. thats the problem i need at least 800 mhz to run it smooth.
doesnt matter if i have lowest settings or highest vsync on or off. frame cap or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Im guessing the game isnt optimized or doesnt require much of your awesomeness


Optimized is the problem i think, its in beta.


----------



## Gunilla95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's what i'm thinking, but 324mhz is a super low clock speed, the only time iv'e seen that level of downclock is when forcing downclock with inspector.


well thats my defoult clock when im only at desktop or browsing the internet.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunilla95*
> 
> well thats my defoult clock when im only at desktop or browsing the internet.


Same here. 324mhz as I type this with my gtx 780. When I game though it stays 1333 constantly but i only play the mainstream games mostly far cry 3, tomb raider and bf4


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Isn't it quite hard to compare brands like that? Overclocking involves a share amount of luck.
> Except for Lightning and Classy, they are hand picked.


Yeah, but i'm not scoring on clocks (alone) but on ease of overclocking, their own OC tools, compatibility with NCP420x codes, brand of chosen VRAM (as it has major impact on VRAM OC) and so on.

I can give a short version right now









*Gigabyte reference. (A1)*
- Looks and design: 8/10. The reference cooler looks amazing and the LED accents are great but the 6+2 phase VRM layout gives it a lower rating.
- Stock performance: 5/10. It's a reference card with stock BIOS so Boost is the lowest of all here.
- Overclocked performance: 9/10. Has the NCP4206 controller, compatible with LLC mods and 1.300v overvoltage. This particular card uses the very well overclockable Samsung VRAM chips. Clocks scale very well with voltage in this sample and memory goes pretty high as well. Gigabytes own OC software might not support volt mods but it has a great UI, works very well and has a lot of features.
- Noise and temperatures: 5/10. Even though these coolers are among the best reference ones out here, they are still loud when overclocking. Also, when voltmodded to anything voer 1.212v you'd want 80+% fanspeed to cool the card. Then still it easily goes over 60c.
- Modability: 10/10. The BIOS is easily moddable and it works with any reference based BIOS. The stock cooler can also easily be modded. I installed a aftermarket backplate and sanded the LED logo to make it white. Also, it being reference means waterblocks and aftermarket coolers will fit easily.

Score: 7.4/10.

*MSI Gaming. (A1)*
- Looks and design: 7/10. One of the better looking custom cooled cards in my opinion however not as well made as the reference in terms of cooler aestethics.. Also still uses only 6 phases and reference PCB. This costs points.
- Stock performance: 7/10 Has 1006Mhz boost on OC mode but needs software for that. Stock performance is 954Mhz. This is still quite low so only 7 points here.
- Overclocked performance: 9/10. My sample had Elpida VRAM but still overclocked pretty well. Core did amazing though. Hit 1300+Mhz easily. Also has the NCP4206 controller and can be LLC modded as wel as volt modded. Has the best OC software anyone can ever want, MSI AB, so this gives it a high score despite the bit worse VRAM compared to the reference.
- Noise and temperatures: 6/10. On stock the card runs cool and quiet. As you add more voltage to the card the cooler has to kick it up a notch and becomes not-so-quiet. Also, with the flimsy aluminium plate cooling the VRM's which are still only 6 phases strong you need 100% fanspeed to cool it properly at anything over 1.212v. This includes using LLC mods. It's better then stock for the core, but much worse for the VRM's.
- Modability: 8/10. Supports volt and LLC mods, BIOS mods as well using any BIOS from a similar card like MSI Gaming, TFIV, EVGA ACX and more. Has reference PCB so aftermarket coolers and waterblocks fit. Cooler is not easily moddable and the stock VRM plate is not reccommended to be used with aftermarket cooling.

Score: 7.4/10.

*EVGA SC ACX. (A1)*
- Looks and design: 6/10. I find this card very plain to look at and the side view of it is not very attractive. However, looks scores are very subjective so... Design, once again we find a reference PCB design with only 6 phases.
- Stock performance: 8/10. Has a nice high boost number of 1020Mhz.
- Overclocked performance: 8/10. Clocks pretty decent but mine lacked severely in core clocks. Had a hard time going over 1202Mhz. Can't give it a low rating due to this because of the subjectivity of chip quality. Card gets a little lower then reference or MSI Gaming due to EVGA PrecisionX not supporting volt mods or LLC mods.
- Noise and temperatures: 7/10. It's a bit better for VRM's then the Gaming as it has a much larger baseplate but it still can't beat reference. Cooler is more quiet at high RPM's though so bit higher score then the Gaming.
- Modability: 9/10. Supports volt mods, llc mods and BIOS mods with any dual fan BIOS like the MSI Gaming, EVGA ACX and such. Cooler is not easily moddable but the baseplate is easier to use with aftermarket coolers. Has a cutout around the core heatsink mount so you can use aftermarket coolers with it pretty easily and the baseplate probably does a better job at cooling VRM's and such then the lousy Arctic heatsinks.

Score: 7.6/10

*Gigabyte Ghz Edition (B1)*
- Looks and design: 10/10. Looks amazing with the triple fan cooler and aggresive design of it. Backplate which is a big +. Has a custom PCB with a great layout, 8+2 phase high quality VRM, active VRM cooling with direct contact to the main heatsink.. Yeah, easily the best aftermarket solution available in terms of design. (That is, from this list. So i'm not counting the Lightning and HerculeZ X3 and such)
- Stock performance: 9/10. Being a Ghz Edition it has a B1 chip and a very very high boost of 1071Mhz. Only gets 1 point less for using SK Hynix R0C chips which are rated for 1500Mhz and are running 1500Mhz. They have very little headroom.
- Overclocked performance: 9/10. This card clocks like a true boss. Can reach very high core clocks with the right voltage. The 8+2 phase count and 2x 8 pin helps with this a lot especially with the active VRM cooling. Easily the best overclockable card from this list. Only gets 1 point deduction for using lesser VRAM. Not going to deduct points for gigabyte's OC software as it's actually quite good.
- Noise and temperatures: 9/10. VRM cooling is outstanding. Core cooling is less impressive then i'd hope for with such a big cooler and it's not the most quiet cooler there is with it's 3 fans roaring at ~4200 RPM on 100%. Still better then all other tested cards on average but not as good as I hoped for with a ''450w'' rating.
- Modability: 3/10. Supports voltage modding to 1.300v via softmod but no LLC modding. Coolers not easily moddable. VRM heatsink is soldered to the cooler so no doing something there. Has a custom PCB so no aftermarket cooling or waterblocks for this beast. Also, BIOS can only be it's own 80.80 rev 4 Ghz Edition BIOS. Now that skyn3t made one it's fine but it's one of the hardest to mod cards of them all. Low low low score here.

Score: 8/10

*ASUS DC2OC (B1)*
- Looks and design: 9/10. The cooler has a nice aggresive look to it and looks very bulky with the 10mm heatpipes and such. Backplate is a huge + as well. Custom PCB with 8+2 phases looks and sounds great as well. Only downside is the coolers thickness at 3 slots. 1 point off for that.
- Stock performance: 6/10. Boost at 941Mhz isn't high at all. In fact, it's the lowest after the reference.
- Overclocked performance: 8/10. Overclocks great but gets a point deduction for using the lesser SK Hynix R0C VRAM and one point less for ASUS's lacking GPU Tweak which supports nothing in terms of volt mods and half the time fails to safe a profile to start at the next windows boot.
- Noise and temperatures: 8/10. Has great core cooling, the best of them all actually. Is also super quiet. At 100% it's the quietest card of them all. However 2 points will be deducted for 2 very important facts. It has no VRAM cooling. Now, this won't cost much as GDDR5 doesn't really need it but when overclocking can get hot and cause black screens when uncooled. The 2 point deduction comes from the fact the VRM cooling consists of a sad little aluminium block with very thick cooling fins and a very thick thermal pad. The VRM cooling is very bad on these cards and they can hit ~90c on stock voltage and fanspeeds. At 1.212v and with 100% fanspeed they still hit temps of ~75c in 15c ambients which is unacceptable.
- Modability: 4/10. One point higher score as the Gigabyte. Coolers not easily moddable especially with the special fans. The VRM cooling is useless so not re-usable. Custom PCB so no aftermarket cooling however, there are waterblocks made specially for the DC2 cards so that earns it another point









Score: 7/10

*Palit Jetstream (Coming tomorrow):*

As you guys see, I favor the Gigabyte despite it's much higher price. It is a extremely high quality product with amazing overclocking headroom and full voltage control via MSI AB and the simple softmod.
On higher fanspeeds the VRM's are capable of handling 1.30v as one of the only air cooled cards capable of actually running this. The fans do get loud, but it gives you huge headroom.

*I really wonder what the much much cheaper Palit can bring me tomorrow! It has comparable VRM cooling to the reference and Gigabyte Ghz using a similar baseplate system as the reference cooler and it has an 8+2 phase DrMOS VRM setup with NCP4208 so full voltage control is possible.*

I hope you like my mini comparison even though I miss a lot of cards and many things in this review are subjective and personal preference.

After the Palit i'd really like to work with a Zotac AMP! and a HerculeZ X3 as well but they are too hard to get here and pricing is extremely high on them (€500+)


----------



## Gunilla95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Same here. 324mhz as I type this with my gtx 780. When I game though it stays 1333 constantly but i only play the mainstream games mostly far cry 3, tomb raider and bf4


wow my wont go over 1006 in games.. still its only 36*c hot..


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunilla95*
> 
> wow my wont go over 1006 in games.. still its only 36*c hot..


Im using skyn3t bios with boost disabled. The clocks I set are what I get. My card does downclock normally though. Its like your card thinks the program is not that stressful so it sees no reason to speed up the clocks.


----------



## Gunilla95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Im using skyn3t bios with boost disabled. The clocks I set are what I get. My card does downclock normally though. Its like your card thinks the program is not that stressful so it sees no reason to speed up the clocks.


Okey yeah a new bios is the way i will go to solve this one.
Gonna check out skyn3t then thank you for the help!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunilla95*
> 
> i got btw 6 - 10 fps. thats the problem i need at least 800 mhz to run it smooth.
> doesnt matter if i have lowest settings or highest vsync on or off. frame cap or not.
> Optimized is the problem i think, its in beta.


Ouch, that's definitely an issue.

I'm running on a bench right now, w/ a single air cooled titan, it stays @ 836 pretty much constantly, it never down clocks lower than that unless I force it to.

The new bios may, or may not help. Keep us posted.


----------



## VettePilot

So anyone else play BF4 in SLI and see no FPS gain over just one card? I have tried everything. Unparked cores, updated mobo bios. Clean install of win 7 and newest NVidia drivers. I even tried enabling K-boost and nothing works to get anymore FPS out SLI or with just one card. I am not running ultra settings either. I am seriously thinking of going back to AMD since the 290's get far superior FPS in BF4. Mine is all over the place from 50-200


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So anyone else play BF4 in SLI and see no FPS gain over just one card? I have tried everything. Unparked cores, updated mobo bios. Clean install of win 7 and newest NVidia drivers. I even tried enabling K-boost and nothing works to get anymore FPS out SLI or with just one card. I am not running ultra settings either. I am seriously thinking of going back to AMD since the 290's get far superior FPS in BF4. Mine is all over the place from 50-200


You did enable SLI in the Nvidia Control Panel correct. I know my Ti's single card was about 70 FPS in BF4 sli is 120-130 AVG


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So anyone else play BF4 in SLI and see no FPS gain over just one card? I have tried everything. Unparked cores, updated mobo bios. Clean install of win 7 and newest NVidia drivers. I even tried enabling K-boost and nothing works to get anymore FPS out SLI or with just one card. I am not running ultra settings either. I am seriously thinking of going back to AMD since the 290's get far superior FPS in BF4. Mine is all over the place from 50-200


now that you say it i just started playing last night and i thought it was awful sluggish with 2 cards in SLI. Granted Im back at completely stock, but it just seemed REALLY odd.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah, but i'm not scoring on clocks (alone) but on ease of overclocking, their own OC tools, compatibility with NCP420x codes, brand of chosen VRAM (as it has major impact on VRAM OC) and so on.
> 
> I can give a short version right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Gigabyte reference. (A1)*
> - Looks and design: 8/10. The reference cooler looks amazing and the LED accents are great but the 6+2 phase VRM layout gives it a lower rating.
> - Stock performance: 5/10. It's a reference card with stock BIOS so Boost is the lowest of all here.
> - Overclocked performance: 9/10. Has the NCP4206 controller, compatible with LLC mods and 1.300v overvoltage. This particular card uses the very well overclockable Samsung VRAM chips. Clocks scale very well with voltage in this sample and memory goes pretty high as well. Gigabytes own OC software might not support volt mods but it has a great UI, works very well and has a lot of features.
> - Noise and temperatures: 5/10. Even though these coolers are among the best reference ones out here, they are still loud when overclocking. Also, when voltmodded to anything voer 1.212v you'd want 80+% fanspeed to cool the card. Then still it easily goes over 60c.
> - Modability: 10/10. The BIOS is easily moddable and it works with any reference based BIOS. The stock cooler can also easily be modded. I installed a aftermarket backplate and sanded the LED logo to make it white. Also, it being reference means waterblocks and aftermarket coolers will fit easily.
> 
> Score: 7.4/10.
> 
> *MSI Gaming. (A1)*
> - Looks and design: 7/10. One of the better looking custom cooled cards in my opinion however not as well made as the reference in terms of cooler aestethics.. Also still uses only 6 phases and reference PCB. This costs points.
> - Stock performance: 7/10 Has 1006Mhz boost on OC mode but needs software for that. Stock performance is 954Mhz. This is still quite low so only 7 points here.
> - Overclocked performance: 9/10. My sample had Elpida VRAM but still overclocked pretty well. Core did amazing though. Hit 1300+Mhz easily. Also has the NCP4206 controller and can be LLC modded as wel as volt modded. Has the best OC software anyone can ever want, MSI AB, so this gives it a high score despite the bit worse VRAM compared to the reference.
> - Noise and temperatures: 6/10. On stock the card runs cool and quiet. As you add more voltage to the card the cooler has to kick it up a notch and becomes not-so-quiet. Also, with the flimsy aluminium plate cooling the VRM's which are still only 6 phases strong you need 100% fanspeed to cool it properly at anything over 1.212v. This includes using LLC mods. It's better then stock for the core, but much worse for the VRM's.
> - Modability: 8/10. Supports volt and LLC mods, BIOS mods as well using any BIOS from a similar card like MSI Gaming, TFIV, EVGA ACX and more. Has reference PCB so aftermarket coolers and waterblocks fit. Cooler is not easily moddable and the stock VRM plate is not reccommended to be used with aftermarket cooling.
> 
> Score: 7.4/10.
> 
> *EVGA SC ACX. (A1)*
> - Looks and design: 6/10. I find this card very plain to look at and the side view of it is not very attractive. However, looks scores are very subjective so... Design, once again we find a reference PCB design with only 6 phases.
> - Stock performance: 8/10. Has a nice high boost number of 1020Mhz.
> - Overclocked performance: 8/10. Clocks pretty decent but mine lacked severely in core clocks. Had a hard time going over 1202Mhz. Can't give it a low rating due to this because of the subjectivity of chip quality. Card gets a little lower then reference or MSI Gaming due to EVGA PrecisionX not supporting volt mods or LLC mods.
> - Noise and temperatures: 7/10. It's a bit better for VRM's then the Gaming as it has a much larger baseplate but it still can't beat reference. Cooler is more quiet at high RPM's though so bit higher score then the Gaming.
> - Modability: 9/10. Supports volt mods, llc mods and BIOS mods with any dual fan BIOS like the MSI Gaming, EVGA ACX and such. Cooler is not easily moddable but the baseplate is easier to use with aftermarket coolers. Has a cutout around the core heatsink mount so you can use aftermarket coolers with it pretty easily and the baseplate probably does a better job at cooling VRM's and such then the lousy Arctic heatsinks.
> 
> Score: 7.6/10
> 
> *Gigabyte Ghz Edition (B1)*
> - Looks and design: 10/10. Looks amazing with the triple fan cooler and aggresive design of it. Backplate which is a big +. Has a custom PCB with a great layout, 8+2 phase high quality VRM, active VRM cooling with direct contact to the main heatsink.. Yeah, easily the best aftermarket solution available in terms of design. (That is, from this list. So i'm not counting the Lightning and HerculeZ X3 and such)
> - Stock performance: 9/10. Being a Ghz Edition it has a B1 chip and a very very high boost of 1071Mhz. Only gets 1 point less for using SK Hynix R0C chips which are rated for 1500Mhz and are running 1500Mhz. They have very little headroom.
> - Overclocked performance: 9/10. This card clocks like a true boss. Can reach very high core clocks with the right voltage. The 8+2 phase count and 2x 8 pin helps with this a lot especially with the active VRM cooling. Easily the best overclockable card from this list. Only gets 1 point deduction for using lesser VRAM. Not going to deduct points for gigabyte's OC software as it's actually quite good.
> - Noise and temperatures: 9/10. VRM cooling is outstanding. Core cooling is less impressive then i'd hope for with such a big cooler and it's not the most quiet cooler there is with it's 3 fans roaring at ~4200 RPM on 100%. Still better then all other tested cards on average but not as good as I hoped for with a ''450w'' rating.
> - Modability: 3/10. Supports voltage modding to 1.300v via softmod but no LLC modding. Coolers not easily moddable. VRM heatsink is soldered to the cooler so no doing something there. Has a custom PCB so no aftermarket cooling or waterblocks for this beast. Also, BIOS can only be it's own 80.80 rev 4 Ghz Edition BIOS. Now that skyn3t made one it's fine but it's one of the hardest to mod cards of them all. Low low low score here.
> 
> Score: 8/10
> 
> *ASUS DC2OC (B1)*
> - Looks and design: 9/10. The cooler has a nice aggresive look to it and looks very bulky with the 10mm heatpipes and such. Backplate is a huge + as well. Custom PCB with 8+2 phases looks and sounds great as well. Only downside is the coolers thickness at 3 slots. 1 point off for that.
> - Stock performance: 6/10. Boost at 941Mhz isn't high at all. In fact, it's the lowest after the reference.
> - Overclocked performance: 8/10. Overclocks great but gets a point deduction for using the lesser SK Hynix R0C VRAM and one point less for ASUS's lacking GPU Tweak which supports nothing in terms of volt mods and half the time fails to safe a profile to start at the next windows boot.
> - Noise and temperatures: 8/10. Has great core cooling, the best of them all actually. Is also super quiet. At 100% it's the quietest card of them all. However 2 points will be deducted for 2 very important facts. It has no VRAM cooling. Now, this won't cost much as GDDR5 doesn't really need it but when overclocking can get hot and cause black screens when uncooled. The 2 point deduction comes from the fact the VRM cooling consists of a sad little aluminium block with very thick cooling fins and a very thick thermal pad. The VRM cooling is very bad on these cards and they can hit ~90c on stock voltage and fanspeeds. At 1.212v and with 100% fanspeed they still hit temps of ~75c in 15c ambients which is unacceptable.
> - Modability: 4/10. One point higher score as the Gigabyte. Coolers not easily moddable especially with the special fans. The VRM cooling is useless so not re-usable. Custom PCB so no aftermarket cooling however, there are waterblocks made specially for the DC2 cards so that earns it another point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score: 7/10
> 
> *Palit Jetstream (Coming tomorrow):*
> 
> As you guys see, I favor the Gigabyte despite it's much higher price. It is a extremely high quality product with amazing overclocking headroom and full voltage control via MSI AB and the simple softmod.
> On higher fanspeeds the VRM's are capable of handling 1.30v as one of the only air cooled cards capable of actually running this. The fans do get loud, but it gives you huge headroom.
> 
> *I really wonder what the much much cheaper Palit can bring me tomorrow! It has comparable VRM cooling to the reference and Gigabyte Ghz using a similar baseplate system as the reference cooler and it has an 8+2 phase DrMOS VRM setup with NCP4208 so full voltage control is possible.*
> 
> I hope you like my mini comparison even though I miss a lot of cards and many things in this review are subjective and personal preference.
> 
> After the Palit i'd really like to work with a Zotac AMP! and a HerculeZ X3 as well but they are too hard to get here and pricing is extremely high on them (€500+)


Superb work and info *Imprezzion*! Already rep'ed.









I can also comment on the Palit 780 Jetstream. I loved that card and its looks too. Good clocker and as I previously said, the cooler is vastly superior from the JetStream 6xx cards.

Cooling efficiency I put it up there with GB WF3 since I tested both. Looking forward for your Jetstream testing.


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> now that you say it i just started playing last night and i thought it was awful sluggish with 2 cards in SLI. Granted Im back at completely stock, but it just seemed REALLY odd.


ya it is not fluid with 2 cards all the time. FPS just is not there with both.


----------



## Durvelle27

Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX780 / Titan - Polished Stainless Steel - Clear (11083)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22285/ex-blc-1591/Alphacool_NexXxoS_NVXP_Nvidia_GTX780_Titan_-_Polished_Stainless_Steel_-_Clear_11083.html

Anybody here using this block


----------



## quimiosa

Will be pulling the trigger on Monday, Gigabyte GTX 780 £528 with £22 cashback.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quimiosa*
> 
> Will be pulling the trigger on Monday, Gigabyte GTX 780 £528 with £22 cashback.


I hope you are talking about a GB GTX 780*Ti* because that price is ridiculously expensive for a GTX 780!?

Also guys I manage to take the card to 1320/1852 and did a Valley run. Voltage was 1.275v(AB 1.3v). 1333Mhz wasn't so stable(no crashes) but got some nasty artifacts so I stopped the run immediately.

What do you think about the run?


----------



## worms14

Bios loaded into Asus DCU2 OC, thank you very much 1.212v 1280MHz/6600MHz, maximum temperature 43 degrees block EK
Due to the poor ELPIDY so poor result on memories pull.

I do this by using MSI AB programmatically higher voltage 1.3V, however, rejects me ir3, 20.99 codes, and ir4, 20.99, INVALID.
Why are happening,on my graphics is not possible?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Bios loaded into Asus DCU2 OC, thank you very much 1.212v 1280MHz/6600MHz, maximum temperature 43 degrees block EK
> Due to the poor ELPIDY so poor result on memories pull.
> 
> I do this by using MSI AB programmatically higher voltage 1.3V, however, rejects me ir3, 20.99 codes, and ir4, 20.99, INVALID.
> Why are happening,on my graphics is not possible?


I'm sorry to say this, but ASUS GTX 780 DC2 does not support the AB hack. 1.21v is the max voltage your card can go for now afaik without hardmod/voltmod..


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Bios loaded into Asus DCU2 OC, thank you very much 1.212v 1280MHz/6600MHz, maximum temperature 43 degrees block EK
> Due to the poor ELPIDY so poor result on memories pull.
> 
> I do this by using MSI AB programmatically higher voltage 1.3V, however, rejects me ir3, 20.99 codes, and ir4, 20.99, INVALID.
> Why are happening,on my graphics is not possible?


unfortunately 1.212 volts is the most you will get on that card,any higher would require a hardmod....


----------



## worms14

I plan to do SLI with 780 or Palit Jetsream, or Super Jetstream will have the opportunity, whether it makes sense to do this softmod on a single GPU can now better buy another Asus?
I could sell the Asus, however much I lost on this.


----------



## smoke2

I would like to ask some things about GTX 780.

Does it support DirectX 11.2? I mean instructions which can be used in games?
It probably follows from this article:
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/10/17/windows-8-1-2/

Do you think it will get cheaper in january?

Which one GTX 780 have better cooled VRM cascade?
Gigabyte or ASUS?

Thanks.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

OccamRazor love you man (no ****)







Thanks for all the help/assisitance and your time that you made available to me today.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I would like to ask some things about GTX 780.
> 
> Does it support DirectX 11.2? I mean instructions which can be used in games?
> It probably follows from this article:
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/10/17/windows-8-1-2/
> 
> Do you think it will get cheaper in january?
> 
> Which one GTX 780 have better cooled VRM cascade?
> Gigabyte or ASUS?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, all kepler architecture supports dx11.1 & dx11.2... 780's are probably as low as they are going to get until Maxwell releases.

Microsoft has been using 680/770 to do the dx11.2 hardware demo's during road shows, so anyone saying kepler doesn't support dx11.2 is misinformed, @ least as far as gaming goes, Nvidia may impose some sort of software lockout to keep people from programming with dx11.2 just to force them into buying Quadro's.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I would like to ask some things about GTX 780.
> 
> *Does it support DirectX 11.2? I mean instructions which can be used in games?*
> It probably follows from this article:
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/10/17/windows-8-1-2/


I have yet to see any DX 11.2 games, I doubt we will.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have yet to see any DX 11.2 games, I doubt we will.


Xbone supports it, so it will come @ some point, but it will probably be a few years. Win 8 adaption rate is the slowest in MS history. Too many people blindly accept that it's terrible due to the rampant flame it gets from so many people.

ZOMG NO START BUTTON? !?!?!?!? (world implodes) IDK about y'all, but iv'e been using the windows key + type search for a long time. I rarely actually use any of the options inside the start menu.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Xbone supports it, so it will come @ some point, but it will probably be a few years. Win 8 adaption rate is the slowest in MS history. Too many people blindly accept that it's terrible due to the rampant flame it gets from so many people.
> 
> ZOMG NO START BUTTON? !?!?!?!? (world implodes) IDK about y'all, but iv'e been using the windows key + type search for a long time. I rarely actually use any of the options inside the start menu.


Ah, gotcha. In a few years every PC game will be on Mantle though, right? xD (sarcasm)

Yeah, personally after using 8, and 8.1 for the last year+ whenever I go back to Win7 on my work PCs, I'm like yuck.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ah, gotcha. In a few years every PC game will be on Mantle though, right? xD (sarcasm)
> 
> Yeah, personally after using 8, and 8.1 for the last year+ whenever I go back to Win7 on my work PCs, I'm like yuck.


So the theory goes, Mantle can work along side DX though, & DX11.2's main feature is using system memory to improve image quality & detail.


----------



## marc0053

Is there a PNY GTX 780 bios that allows 500+ watts power limit?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Is there a PNY GTX 780 bios that allows 500+ watts power limit?


You could use Kepler BIOS Tweaker to set the power limit that high if you wanted to. There wouldn't be much point to it, but it could be done.


----------



## marc0053

it's -30C outside and cpu/gpu temps are very low and great for benchmarking today








But I am hitting the power limits pretty hard right now.
i'm using skyn3t-3A-PNY-rev3a now


----------



## Redefined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go straight from my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH GUIDE W/PLX COMMANDS*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I unzipped the Skyn3t LN2 780 Lightning BIOS (in it's entirety - the rom, and nvflash stuff inside the folder) and put it into the Ez3Flash folder. Now I run the Flash application? Or do I just need the ROM file instead of all the other stuff?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Xbone supports it, so it will come @ some point, but it will probably be a few years. Win 8 adaption rate is the slowest in MS history. Too many people blindly accept that it's terrible due to the rampant flame it gets from so many people.
> 
> ZOMG NO START BUTTON? !?!?!?!? (world implodes) IDK about y'all, but iv'e been using the windows key + type search for a long time. I rarely actually use any of the options inside the start menu.


Win 8 isn't that hard to get used to, just wish they would make a desktop specific version that has the real time clock like older windows versions. With more people moving to win 8/8.1 it could make some of the benchmark threads tough to manage.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah, but i'm not scoring on clocks (alone) but on ease of overclocking, their own OC tools, compatibility with NCP420x codes, brand of chosen VRAM (as it has major impact on VRAM OC) and so on.
> 
> I can give a short version right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gigabyte reference. (A1)*
> - Looks and design: 8/10. The reference cooler looks amazing and the LED accents are great but the 6+2 phase VRM layout gives it a lower rating.
> - Stock performance: 5/10. It's a reference card with stock BIOS so Boost is the lowest of all here.
> - Overclocked performance: 9/10. Has the NCP4206 controller, compatible with LLC mods and 1.300v overvoltage. This particular card uses the very well overclockable Samsung VRAM chips. Clocks scale very well with voltage in this sample and memory goes pretty high as well. Gigabytes own OC software might not support volt mods but it has a great UI, works very well and has a lot of features.
> - Noise and temperatures: 5/10. Even though these coolers are among the best reference ones out here, they are still loud when overclocking. Also, when voltmodded to anything voer 1.212v you'd want 80+% fanspeed to cool the card. Then still it easily goes over 60c.
> - Modability: 10/10. The BIOS is easily moddable and it works with any reference based BIOS. The stock cooler can also easily be modded. I installed a aftermarket backplate and sanded the LED logo to make it white. Also, it being reference means waterblocks and aftermarket coolers will fit easily.
> 
> Score: 7.4/10.
> 
> *MSI Gaming. (A1)*
> - Looks and design: 7/10. One of the better looking custom cooled cards in my opinion however not as well made as the reference in terms of cooler aestethics.. Also still uses only 6 phases and reference PCB. This costs points.
> - Stock performance: 7/10 Has 1006Mhz boost on OC mode but needs software for that. Stock performance is 954Mhz. This is still quite low so only 7 points here.
> - Overclocked performance: 9/10. My sample had Elpida VRAM but still overclocked pretty well. Core did amazing though. Hit 1300+Mhz easily. Also has the NCP4206 controller and can be LLC modded as wel as volt modded. Has the best OC software anyone can ever want, MSI AB, so this gives it a high score despite the bit worse VRAM compared to the reference.
> - Noise and temperatures: 6/10. On stock the card runs cool and quiet. As you add more voltage to the card the cooler has to kick it up a notch and becomes not-so-quiet. Also, with the flimsy aluminium plate cooling the VRM's which are still only 6 phases strong you need 100% fanspeed to cool it properly at anything over 1.212v. This includes using LLC mods. It's better then stock for the core, but much worse for the VRM's.
> - Modability: 8/10. Supports volt and LLC mods, BIOS mods as well using any BIOS from a similar card like MSI Gaming, TFIV, EVGA ACX and more. Has reference PCB so aftermarket coolers and waterblocks fit. Cooler is not easily moddable and the stock VRM plate is not reccommended to be used with aftermarket cooling.
> 
> Score: 7.4/10.
> 
> *EVGA SC ACX. (A1)*
> - Looks and design: 6/10. I find this card very plain to look at and the side view of it is not very attractive. However, looks scores are very subjective so... Design, once again we find a reference PCB design with only 6 phases.
> - Stock performance: 8/10. Has a nice high boost number of 1020Mhz.
> - Overclocked performance: 8/10. Clocks pretty decent but mine lacked severely in core clocks. Had a hard time going over 1202Mhz. Can't give it a low rating due to this because of the subjectivity of chip quality. Card gets a little lower then reference or MSI Gaming due to EVGA PrecisionX not supporting volt mods or LLC mods.
> - Noise and temperatures: 7/10. It's a bit better for VRM's then the Gaming as it has a much larger baseplate but it still can't beat reference. Cooler is more quiet at high RPM's though so bit higher score then the Gaming.
> - Modability: 9/10. Supports volt mods, llc mods and BIOS mods with any dual fan BIOS like the MSI Gaming, EVGA ACX and such. Cooler is not easily moddable but the baseplate is easier to use with aftermarket coolers. Has a cutout around the core heatsink mount so you can use aftermarket coolers with it pretty easily and the baseplate probably does a better job at cooling VRM's and such then the lousy Arctic heatsinks.
> 
> Score: 7.6/10
> 
> *Gigabyte Ghz Edition (B1)*
> - Looks and design: 10/10. Looks amazing with the triple fan cooler and aggresive design of it. Backplate which is a big +. Has a custom PCB with a great layout, 8+2 phase high quality VRM, active VRM cooling with direct contact to the main heatsink.. Yeah, easily the best aftermarket solution available in terms of design. (That is, from this list. So i'm not counting the Lightning and HerculeZ X3 and such)
> - Stock performance: 9/10. Being a Ghz Edition it has a B1 chip and a very very high boost of 1071Mhz. Only gets 1 point less for using SK Hynix R0C chips which are rated for 1500Mhz and are running 1500Mhz. They have very little headroom.
> - Overclocked performance: 9/10. This card clocks like a true boss. Can reach very high core clocks with the right voltage. The 8+2 phase count and 2x 8 pin helps with this a lot especially with the active VRM cooling. Easily the best overclockable card from this list. Only gets 1 point deduction for using lesser VRAM. Not going to deduct points for gigabyte's OC software as it's actually quite good.
> - Noise and temperatures: 9/10. VRM cooling is outstanding. Core cooling is less impressive then i'd hope for with such a big cooler and it's not the most quiet cooler there is with it's 3 fans roaring at ~4200 RPM on 100%. Still better then all other tested cards on average but not as good as I hoped for with a ''450w'' rating.
> - Modability: 3/10. Supports voltage modding to 1.300v via softmod but no LLC modding. Coolers not easily moddable. VRM heatsink is soldered to the cooler so no doing something there. Has a custom PCB so no aftermarket cooling or waterblocks for this beast. Also, BIOS can only be it's own 80.80 rev 4 Ghz Edition BIOS. Now that skyn3t made one it's fine but it's one of the hardest to mod cards of them all. Low low low score here.
> 
> Score: 8/10
> 
> *ASUS DC2OC (B1)*
> - Looks and design: 9/10. The cooler has a nice aggresive look to it and looks very bulky with the 10mm heatpipes and such. Backplate is a huge + as well. Custom PCB with 8+2 phases looks and sounds great as well. Only downside is the coolers thickness at 3 slots. 1 point off for that.
> - Stock performance: 6/10. Boost at 941Mhz isn't high at all. In fact, it's the lowest after the reference.
> - Overclocked performance: 8/10. Overclocks great but gets a point deduction for using the lesser SK Hynix R0C VRAM and one point less for ASUS's lacking GPU Tweak which supports nothing in terms of volt mods and half the time fails to safe a profile to start at the next windows boot.
> - Noise and temperatures: 8/10. Has great core cooling, the best of them all actually. Is also super quiet. At 100% it's the quietest card of them all. However 2 points will be deducted for 2 very important facts. It has no VRAM cooling. Now, this won't cost much as GDDR5 doesn't really need it but when overclocking can get hot and cause black screens when uncooled. The 2 point deduction comes from the fact the VRM cooling consists of a sad little aluminium block with very thick cooling fins and a very thick thermal pad. The VRM cooling is very bad on these cards and they can hit ~90c on stock voltage and fanspeeds. At 1.212v and with 100% fanspeed they still hit temps of ~75c in 15c ambients which is unacceptable.
> - Modability: 4/10. One point higher score as the Gigabyte. Coolers not easily moddable especially with the special fans. The VRM cooling is useless so not re-usable. Custom PCB so no aftermarket cooling however, there are waterblocks made specially for the DC2 cards so that earns it another point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score: 7/10
> 
> *Palit Jetstream (Coming tomorrow):*
> 
> As you guys see, I favor the Gigabyte despite it's much higher price. It is a extremely high quality product with amazing overclocking headroom and full voltage control via MSI AB and the simple softmod.
> On higher fanspeeds the VRM's are capable of handling 1.30v as one of the only air cooled cards capable of actually running this. The fans do get loud, but it gives you huge headroom.
> 
> *I really wonder what the much much cheaper Palit can bring me tomorrow! It has comparable VRM cooling to the reference and Gigabyte Ghz using a similar baseplate system as the reference cooler and it has an 8+2 phase DrMOS VRM setup with NCP4208 so full voltage control is possible.*
> 
> I hope you like my mini comparison even though I miss a lot of cards and many things in this review are subjective and personal preference.
> 
> After the Palit i'd really like to work with a Zotac AMP! and a HerculeZ X3 as well but they are too hard to get here and pricing is extremely high on them (€500+)












I personally like the look of the ASUS and MSI Gaming cards the most.
Worth mentioning is that ASUS and MSI use their own quality components which can operate at higher temperatures without decreasing the life span. MSI Gaming while keeping the reference layout still uses their own military class components. Same thing includes the VRM. Having more of something is not always better if you compromise the quality.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> I plan to do SLI with 780 or Palit Jetsream, or Super Jetstream will have the opportunity, whether it makes sense to do this softmod on a single GPU can now better buy another Asus?
> I could sell the Asus, however much I lost on this.


Personally I wouldn't bother selling it. Your card is already clocking higher than most including mine and unless you want to benchmark all day and no gaming then there's no need for AB volt mod.

And most of us are using 1.21v as a daily/gaming voltage anyway so no loss here. Also got your beastly and great looking DC2 cooler.

My recommendation is keep it and enjoy the hella out of it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ...ZOMG NO START BUTTON? !?!?!?!? (world implodes) IDK about y'all, but iv'e been using the windows key + type search for a long time. I rarely actually use any of the options inside the start menu.


I used the 8.1 for a brief time and I must admit I got used to the windows+X(iirc) command. Also as it being said already there're many third party "Start Button" programs out there just as good and maybe even better then the MS one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redefined*
> 
> I unzipped the Skyn3t LN2 780 Lightning BIOS (in it's entirety - the rom, and nvflash stuff inside the folder) and put it into the Ez3Flash folder. Now I run the Flash application? Or do I just need the ROM file instead of all the other stuff?


Its all there!









"Unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder,put the bios to flash inside the folder you just created, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1 (to disable write protect and its done only once, no need for subsequent flashes, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!"

If in any doubt PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> OccamRazor love you man (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help/assisitance and your time that you made available to me today.....


Anytime Bro, anytime!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## PsyenceFiction

It seems I have a problem with LLC mod removal, just wanted to test how will my card perform without the LLC disable so I just deleted LLC.exe from startup and rebooted...but MSI AB still shows volts "LLC-like"... still got +0.025V with any setting...
Seems that once LLC mod is run it is indestructible...Am I missing something what I forgot to do? ...LLC.exe deleted from startup and after 2 reboots still AB behaves like LLC mod on...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> It seems I have a problem with LLC mod removal, just wanted to test how will my card perform without the LLC disable so I just deleted LLC.exe from startup and rebooted...but MSI AB still shows volts "LLC-like"... still got +0.025V with any setting...
> Seems that once LLC mod is run it is indestructible...Am I missing something what I forgot to do? ...LLC.exe deleted from startup and after 2 reboots still AB behaves like LLC mod on...


Close AB, delete profiles folder inside AB folder! and reboot!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## worms14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Personally I wouldn't bother selling it. Your card is already clocking higher than most including mine and unless you want to benchmark all day and no gaming then there's no need for AB volt mod.
> 
> And most of us are using 1.21v as a daily/gaming voltage anyway so no loss here. Also got your beastly and great looking DC2 cooler.
> 
> My recommendation is keep it and enjoy the hella out of it.


Okay, so I understand, I can safely buy a second DCU2 OC SLI and enjoy even more, with 120FPS in games.
Weaker OC I have nothing to worry about and so is sufficient. 1.212v is not a threat, and I can safely run 24/7 at this voltage, even in addition to LC.


----------



## OccamRazor

As there seems to be a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!

Here it goes:

Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!



There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys who wants to drool a little? TIN sent me something...
Something called: *K|NGP|N*

ON AIR CPU...









Firestrike single



Firestrike Extreme












Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## smoke2

Which one would you choose: ASUS GTX 780 or Gigabyte GTX 780 rev. 2?
I would like to know how they stand in noise and VRM cooling.
I know that Gigabyte was louder than ASUS, but rev. 2 have more phases and could be colder => quieter ?

And what about VRM cooling?
Do you have some opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which one would you choose: ASUS GTX 780 or Gigabyte GTX 780 rev. 2?
> I would like to know how they stand in noise and VRM cooling.
> I know that Gigabyte was louder than ASUS, but rev. 2 have more phases and could be colder => quieter ?
> 
> And what about VRM cooling?
> Do you have some opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, i never had a air cooled card before (not counting the laptop







) so i cannot be of much assistance...








So, i always go for the reference card unless there is a special card ) like the classified K|NGP|N !








With a reference card you can have faster (released) watercooled blocks and in this 780 case you have voltage control unlike with some non reference cards or have to spend more money to unlock it (EVBOT and having a RIVE - Rampage extreme IV to unlock voltage , (Still with a "light" Hardmod) on the 780CUII!
From what ive seen member reporting (Imprezzion as a good example) he owns several 780´s and made a small review on them here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15500_100#post_21386044

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which one would you choose: ASUS GTX 780 or Gigabyte GTX 780 rev. 2?
> I would like to know how they stand in noise and VRM cooling.
> I know that Gigabyte was louder than ASUS, but rev. 2 have more phases and could be colder => quieter ?
> 
> And what about VRM cooling?
> Do you have some opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


Nothing against the ASUS card which I actually like but based on what you asked and "modability" I would take the GB WF3 Rev 2.0 or even better the GHZ one.

2 post from another member on the ASUS and GB cooling, VRM's etc.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15550_50#post_21386044

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15500_50#post_21385259

*Edit:* And again Ed beat me to it as I was writing...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Nothing against the ASUS card which I actually like but based on what you asked and "modability" I would take the GB WF3 Rev 2.0 or even better the GHZ one.
> 
> 2 post from another member on the ASUS and GB cooling, VRM's etc.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15550_50#post_21386044
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15500_50#post_21385259
> 
> *Edit:* And again Ed beat me to it as I was writing...


Youre doing fine, you got it too, i just started earlier than you, thats all!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I have a bios version that apparently doesn't work with Kepler bios tweaker. What are my options. I really just want to up the power limit and core voltage. Mostly just the power limit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I have a bios version that apparently doesn't work with Kepler bios tweaker. What are my options. I really just want to up the power limit and core voltage. Mostly just the power limit.


You have several modded bios by my Brother in the OP!
Just choose your card, REV3 3A cards, REV4 for the new PCB-B1 (BIOS 80.80.xx.xx.xx)
If you like use the EZ3flash tool in my SIG, easy and hassle free flash tool!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I suppose that I could edit the base clock on the skynet bios to do exactly what I want.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I have a bios version that apparently doesn't work with Kepler bios tweaker. What are my options. I really just want to up the power limit and core voltage. Mostly just the power limit.


I am also looking for a bios that can do past 500 Watt for the PNY GTX 780. I was reaching 500 watt power limits today while benching. I wonder if the 780 handles around 560 Watt of power similar to the Titan? I tried the Kepler bios tweaker using skyn3t-3A-PNY-rev3a but it doesn't allow tweaking of the power limit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I *suppose that I could edit the base clock on the skynet bios to do exactly what I want.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I am also looking for a bios that can do past *500 Watt for the PNY GTX 780*. I was reaching 500 watt power limits today while benching. I wonder if the 780 handles around 560 Watt of power similar to the Titan? I tried the Kepler bios tweaker using skyn3t-3A-PNY-rev3a but it doesn't allow tweaking of the power limit.


Of course you can use KBT! If you want to bork the bios!








More and more bios features will be locked out of KBT, simply because bios are getting more complex and KBT does more damage (overwrites important modifications) than good ( increase voltage and modify fan behavior) you already have that in my Brothers bios!
How are you getting 500W TDP? what voltage are you using? how did yo measure it?

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course you can use KBT! If you want to bork the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More and more bios features will be locked out of KBT, simply because bios are getting more complex and KBT does more damage (overwrites important modifications) than good ( increase voltage and modify fan behavior) you already have that in my Brothers bios!
> How are you getting 500W TDP? what voltage are you using? how did yo measure it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I am not measuring wattage directly but I see in AB that I'm hitting a power limit (flat horizontal yellow line) when slider is at 150% which I believe is 500W based on the specs of that bios "skyn3t-3A-PNY-rev3a".
I was using 1.5V (AB reading 1.525V). I would never run this voltage at room temp but at ambient being around 0 to 5C I'm comfortable enough.
I have a full EK waterblocks with window open (-30C outside) and 5.2GHz on my i7 3930k.
GPU temps were maxing at about 40C and cpu temps about 75-80C. Had winter jacket, gloves and shoes on








I have no problem hitting 1550MHz on the GTX 780 but power limit is my limiting factor right now.


----------



## skupples

The wolf needs a Santa hat Ed! Im'a go find you an x-mas avatar.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I am not measuring wattage directly but I see in AB that I'm hitting a power limit (flat horizontal yellow line) when slider is at 150% which I believe is 500W based on the specs of that bios "skyn3t-3A-PNY-rev3a".
> I was using 1.5V (AB reading 1.525V). I would never run this voltage at room temp but at ambient being around 0 to 5C I'm comfortable enough.
> I have a full EK waterblocks with window open (-30C outside) and 5.2GHz on my i7 3930k.
> GPU temps were maxing at about 40C and cpu temps about 75-80C. Had winter jacket, gloves and shoes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem hitting 1550MHz on the GTX 780 but power limit is my limiting factor right now.


wow! Balls of steel!!









Did you run some benches at that monstrous clocks?


----------



## MunneY

I'm at a crossroads guys...

Really considering selling my 2 780s with blocks to get a couple of 290s....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm at a crossroads guys...
> 
> Really considering selling my 2 780s with blocks to get a couple of 290s....


Too much of a side grade, unless you are an avid Frostbite Engine fan. Also, due to the current burst of coin farming prices have gone up up up.


----------



## marc0053

I did run valley but i kept getting around 85fps. I'm sure that would increase a few fps if i did not hit a power limit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I did run valley but i kept getting around 85fps. I'm sure that would increase a few fps if i did not hit a power limit.


What clocks are you running, & how are you determining that you are @ the power limit?

nvm, see you already answered the question.,

85 fps does seem low for for 1550 mhz. Did you try backing off ever so slightly to see if it increased your score?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I did run valley but i kept getting around 85fps. I'm sure that would increase a few fps if i did not hit a power limit.


Assuming [email protected]? And memory clocks?

*Sky* I found this new BIOS on GB 780 WF3 Rev 2.0 site!!

Its for Samsung memory but the Bios 80.80 indicates B1 rev? I wonder why they did not mention its only for B1 revisions?

Or could it work with our A1 WF3 Rev 2.0 cards??


----------



## marc0053

I was running around 1550mhz at 1.525V and the power% in AB was a solid yellow horizontal line at 150% during benchmark. This also happened to me when i used to have Titans at high voltage.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> wow! Balls of steel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you run some benches at that monstrous clocks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Assuming [email protected]? And memory clocks?
> 
> *Sky* I found this new BIOS on GB 780 WF3 Rev 2.0 site!!
> 
> Its for Samsung memory but the Bios 80.80 indicates B1 rev? I wonder why they did not mention its only for B1 revisions?
> 
> Or could it work with our A1 WF3 Rev 2.0 cards??


I was reading core clocks directly from AB (about +580mhz) and memory was only +525mhz before getting artifacts


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which one would you choose: ASUS GTX 780 or Gigabyte GTX 780 rev. 2?
> I would like to know how they stand in noise and VRM cooling.
> I know that Gigabyte was louder than ASUS, but rev. 2 have more phases and could be colder => quieter ?
> 
> And what about VRM cooling?
> Do you have some opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


I just got a Asus 780 in today.

I haven't really played anything, other than testing out, but, my temps while testing games haven't gone above 50c. I ran a quick heaven, and maxed at 68c (something like that it might of been lower). This is all without OC'ing, or adjusting the fans.

As far as the fans go, I didn't noticed them over my other fans.

The thing does look like it's on life support in my case however, with 3 power cords running to it. The card it's self feel extremely well made, and hefty. Pimped card, do feel like I went overboard getting it however.

Would make one hell of a makeshift blunt object if you ever have to deal with zombies.

*** I played a little Far Cry 3, and hit 70c. Still haven't messed with ocing, or setting the fan.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Why would I want my card to run at 950mhz without some overclocking utility? From what I've seen so far KBT works fine for adjusting clock speeds on the skynet bios or any bios for that matter. What is the problem? Tell me how exactly that's going to "bork the bios". Please, enlighten me.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Too much of a side grade, unless you are an avid Frostbite Engine fan. Also, due to the current burst of coin farming prices have gone up up up.


I already have 2... Both unlocked.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course you can use KBT! If you want to bork the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More and more bios features will be locked out of KBT, simply because bios are getting more complex and KBT does more damage *(overwrites important modifications)* than good ( increase voltage and modify fan behavior) you already have that in my Brothers bios!
> How are you getting 500W TDP? what voltage are you using? how did yo measure it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Why would I want my card to run at 950mhz without some overclocking utility? From what I've seen so far KBT works fine for adjusting clock speeds on the skynet bios or any bios for that matter. What is the problem? *Tell me how exactly that's going to "bork the bios"*. Please, enlighten me.


Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Why would I want my card to run at 950mhz without some overclocking utility? From what I've seen so far KBT works fine for adjusting clock speeds on the skynet bios or any bios for that matter. What is the problem? Tell me how exactly that's going to "bork the bios". Please, enlighten me.


Being doing that since day 1 or 2 iirc. I use Sky bios and just alter the core and memory stock clocks.

On my previous Palit 780 Jetstream I had tweaked the base and memory clocks to 1150/1750.

On my current 780 WF3 I had set it to 1163/1750 at first but now lowered it to 1097/1650 and OC with AB from those base clocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The wolf needs a Santa hat Ed! Im'a go find you an x-mas avatar.


Thanks Skupp but the Wolf in me can only go this far:


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Sky* I found this new BIOS on GB 780 WF3 Rev 2.0 site!!
> 
> Its for Samsung memory but the Bios 80.80 indicates B1 rev? I wonder why they did not mention its only for B1 revisions?
> 
> Or could it work with our A1 WF3 Rev 2.0 cards??


Ok WF3 guys. Note please I have a A1 chip.

I tried the new 80.80 bios for 780 WF3 Rev 2.0. Good news. The card is alive! lol!

Got a black screen at boot(didn't even show the boot post) but a simple reset fixed that.

So GB 780 WF3 Rev 2.0 80.80 bios booted fine. BUT they have very bad memory timings. Valley froze twice with just +500-550 mem OC.
1st time it was driver not responding and the 2nd a complete hangup and had to reset.

My card on stock bios and Sky's bios does +700(7400). So again, bad memory timings as it seems.

Also with 1.187v I got the same OC(1228-1241Mhz) which is the same as my stock bios.

So no improvements at least from what I can see with the new bios. Maybe B1 one cards get some improvements but not A1 cards. This are my findings anyway.


----------



## Trissaayne

A1 WF3 Rev 2.0 cards? owner here







mines stable on stock bios at 1241 aswell ,can bench higher but isnt stable for gaming really








Will try sky's one day when i'm bored as its the power factor that limits me , Overall great card nice and quiet and still powerful


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I just got a Asus 780 in today.
> 
> I haven't really played anything, other than testing out, but, my temps while testing games haven't gone above 50c. I ran a quick heaven, and maxed at 68c (something like that it might of been lower). This is all without OC'ing, or adjusting the fans.
> 
> As far as the fans go, I didn't noticed them over my other fans.
> 
> The thing does look like it's on life support in my case however, with 3 power cords running to it. The card it's self feel extremely well made, and hefty. Pimped card, do feel like I went overboard getting it however.
> 
> Would make one hell of a makeshift blunt object if you ever have to deal with zombies.
> 
> *** I played a little Far Cry 3, and hit 70c. Still haven't messed with ocing, or setting the fan.


It's a GHz Edition? Please can you chech your VRM temperatures in load through GPU-Z?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Comparable temps to my ASUS DC2OC. VRM's are cooled by a lousy small aluminium heatsink with way too think fins and a very thick thermal pad. So yeah, those temps are pretty normal really for Auto fanspeeds.
> 
> On 100% fan and 1.212v my card got about 75c VRM temps.
> 
> Oh and btw, the ASUS has already gone out the door again. Some dude offered me the same as I paid for it and as I wanna test out a Palit Jetstream I sold it again LOL.
> 
> But, the ASUS is another 780 I can write up in my experience review. That leaves only 4 important models left for me to somehow get my hands on.
> 
> I still need a Zotac AMP!, a MSI Lightning, a Inno3D Herculez and a HOF but they are too expensive to just go out and buy as the resale value loss on them would be too big for me. Allthough the Zotac AMP! really really appeals to me.
> 
> But, we shall see what the Palit has in store for me tomorrow


Do you mean ASUS GHz Edition?
Which VRM temps you had on Gigabyte, please?
How noisy were Gigabyte fans in stock comparing to ASUS?

Thanks.


----------



## Chargeit

ASUS Direct CU II OC

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DWV3NM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I don't have GPU-z on my system atm, haven't had it since I added a SSD.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> ASUS Direct CU II OC
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DWV3NM6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I don't have GPU-z on my system atm, haven't had it since I added a SSD.


Hope you will install it soon and tell me the temperatures, because I wanna buy some GTX 780 soon


----------



## Sydes

@Smoke2

I got the ASUS GTX780 DC2 OC rev4 on GK110B

My temps are:

GPU 29°[email protected] and 69°[email protected] (even after an hour Valley)

VRM 34°[email protected] and max 87°[email protected] (normally around 80°C)

My clocks:

1228 MHz GPU
3337 MHz VRAM

[email protected] max!

Perhaps ill try to oc with [email protected] later.
btw even with fans at 80% i can hear my Corsair TX650 v2 first.


----------



## smoke2

Thank you.
Maybe the best will be to have temps in stock, but thank you anyway.
How about noise in idle and load?

Now would be glad if someone posts his temps on Gigabyte GTX780 Rev 2.0


----------



## psyside

Subscribe to this channel guys, they are doing amazing split screen videos.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydes*
> 
> @Smoke2
> 
> I got the ASUS GTX780 DC2 OC rev4 on GK110B
> 
> My temps are:
> 
> GPU 29°[email protected] and 69°[email protected] (even after an hour Valley)
> 
> VRM 34°[email protected] and max 87°[email protected] (normally around 80°C)
> 
> My clocks:
> 
> 1228 MHz GPU
> 3337 MHz VRAM
> 
> [email protected] max!
> 
> Perhaps ill try to oc with [email protected] later.
> btw even with fans at 80% i can hear my Corsair TX650 v2 first.


Use manual fan speed @65% then measure vrm temps after 15+ mins with the same oc/settings. Also max out power limit.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I'm going to need you to be more specific than that. What "important settings" does it overwrite? Especially when you're claiming that it causes damage. I haven't seen anyone else make that claim.


----------



## smoke2

How can I know from the ASUS and Gigabyte box, that it is newer core revision B1?


----------



## Sydes

OK i did some testing

ASUS DC2 OC B1

all temp readings after 15 minutes Valley ExtremeHD plus one benchmark run

*@stock BIOS @no OC @stock PowerLimit @stock vcore (1.14)
*
FAN max 55% (nearly inaudible)
GPU 1032 MHz VRAM 3000 MHz
GPU 65°C VRM 80°C

*@skyn3t BIOS @150% PL @1.14 vcore
*
FAN fixed 65% (very silent)
GPU 1228 MHz VRAM 3337 MHZ
GPU 67°C VRM 81°C

*@skyn3t BIOS @150% PL @1.212 vcore*

FAN fixed 75% (clearly audible in 50cm distance in a silent room)
GPU 1316 MHz VRAM 3350 MHz
GPU 72°C VRM 85°C

@Smoke2
I hope that helps you


----------



## psyside

^ rep+

Asus - fantastic vrm design, amazing cards.


----------



## Sydes

Do you know if its safe to let the card run with around 90°C VRM temp 24/7??
cuz i havent found anything about safe operating temps in www yet.

ASUS specs says something about 150k hours lifetime for VRM. But at which temp??
I really would like to know which is the specified operating temp for MOSFETs and VRMs.

Because i am afraid of breaking my card with ocing...


----------



## worms14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydes*
> 
> OK i did some testing
> 
> ASUS DC2 OC B1
> 
> all temp readings after 15 minutes Valley ExtremeHD plus one benchmark run
> 
> *@stock BIOS @no OC @stock PowerLimit @stock vcore (1.14)
> *
> FAN max 55% (nearly inaudible)
> GPU 1032 MHz VRAM 3000 MHz
> GPU 65°C VRM 80°C
> 
> *@skyn3t BIOS @150% PL @1.14 vcore
> *
> FAN fixed 65% (very silent)
> GPU 1228 MHz VRAM 3337 MHZ
> GPU 67°C VRM 81°C
> 
> *@skyn3t BIOS @150% PL @1.212 vcore*
> 
> FAN fixed 75% (clearly audible in 50cm distance in a silent room)
> GPU 1316 MHz VRAM 3350 MHz
> GPU 72°C VRM 85°C
> 
> @Smoke2
> I hope that helps you


Super thanks for the comparison.
What you read the temperature of the VRM?


----------



## Sydes

I used GPU-z which was running in backround when i ran valley benchmark.
It shows vrm max temp.

I would rather scaled it with a infrared thermometer but i dont have one.
But i touched the backplate and it was hot but not as hot as my NB cooler.

added point to TO-DO list:
buy a infrared thermometer

added another point:
i have to learn english ^^


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydes*
> 
> OK i did some testing
> 
> ASUS DC2 OC B1
> 
> @Smoke2
> I hope that helps you


Thanks a million!

Now to get a values from Gigabyte rev. 2 and it will be perfect.


----------



## worms14

Thank you very much again for the information.
I ran this test at home: EK GPU Block
GPU 1267 MHz / 3251 MHz VRAM
Bios skyn3t @ 150% [email protected]
GPU 42c, VRM 52c Heaven Benchmark 4.0


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Hope you will install it soon and tell me the temperatures, because I wanna buy some GTX 780 soon


GK110 doesn't have VRM temp sensors, @ least reference models don't.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Thank you very much again for the information.
> I ran this test at home: EK GPU Block
> GPU 1267 MHz / 3251 MHz VRAM
> Bios skyn3t @ 150% [email protected]
> GPU 42c, VRM 52c Heaven Benchmark 4.0


Which card do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GK110 doesn't have VRM temp sensors, @ least reference models don't.


Probably other users have thermometer?
No matter, which one would you choose personally?
ASUS or Gigabyte?


----------



## worms14

Asus GTX780 OC DCU2, strangely en sensor works with GPU-Z, the gameplay in BF 4 avg shows me 48c but max 160c unless some stupidity.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which card do you have?
> Probably other users have thermometer?
> No matter, which one would you choose personally?
> ASUS or Gigabyte?


Well, I would have to draw a few assumptions first. If I were watercooling I would go with one of the models that either A.) Come with voltage control above 1.212, or B.) go with reference so that you can hack the voltage controller.

I only ever buy Nvidia from EVGA, but if I had to chose between asus and giga, I would go with the windforce.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Hope you will install it soon and tell me the temperatures, because I wanna buy some GTX 780 soon


Sorry, it was late when I posted that, I had gone to sleep.

Yea, I need to redownload it. Have mainly been lazy about it.

I do see that you got your answers though.

I know for sound, though I haven't adjusted anything, I've yet to hear the GPU. I have all cougar fans btw, which tend to be quiet. So, unless I got lucky, or you get unlucky, I don't think the noise of this GPU should be a deal.


----------



## smoke2

Don't have a comparision info about Gigabyte rev. 2, 8+2 phase.
Don't know the VRM temp and noise.
I know that Gigabyte WF cooler is little bit louder, but prefer him, if he is cooling better power cascade.
And is it truth that WF cooler have anti dust technology and he rotates the fans at 100% backward like MSI?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Don't have a comparision info about Gigabyte rev. 2, 8+2 phase.
> Don't know the VRM temp and noise.
> I know that Gigabyte WF cooler is little bit louder, but prefer him, if he is cooling better power cascade.
> And is it truth that WF cooler have anti dust technology and he rotates the fans at 100% backward like MSI?


Best I can do for you is point you towards this info.

Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/57817-asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc/

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/56733-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-windforce-3x/

If you want anti dust technology, I'd point you towards...

http://www.amazon.com/Professional-General-Purpose-Cleaner-BO-111-113/dp/B001F1ZCHY/ref=sr_sp-btf_title_1_11?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1387135978&sr=1-11

Though, I just get mine from office depot.


----------



## Trolle BE

so im having a dilemma
i can afford to buy another gtx780(im using a ref design 780 now)
so im going to get a custom design this time.
but:
1)2 diff looking cards wont look that good in my case
2)should i sell my current 780 and buy a TI?
3)or go the amd side of life?


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Best I can do for you is point you towards this info.
> 
> Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/57817-asus-geforce-gtx-780-directcu-ii-oc/
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 WindForce 3X
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/56733-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-windforce-3x/
> 
> If you want anti dust technology, I'd point you towards...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Professional-General-Purpose-Cleaner-BO-111-113/dp/B001F1ZCHY/ref=sr_sp-btf_title_1_11?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1387135978&sr=1-11
> 
> Though, I just get mine from office depot.


Thank you.
I've been reading somewhere that Windforce cooler also have anti dust technology and start to run fans backwards after restart, but I personally don't like because of noise.
And don't know if it is true?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Thank you.
> I've been reading somewhere that Windforce cooler also have anti dust technology and start to run fans backwards after restart, but I personally don't like because of noise.
> And don't know if it is true?


I don't know man, but, it sounds like a gimmick. At best, it might push some dust out, into your case to be sucked in again. I don't see it really doing much, but, if it makes you feel better.

Best way to fight dust are with filters (Still lets a lot in), and air dusters. There's no way around having to clean your PC, assuming you want to keep it running well.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> so im having a dilemma
> i can afford to buy another gtx780(im using a ref design 780 now)
> so im going to get a custom design this time.
> but:
> 1)2 diff looking cards wont look that good in my case
> 2)should i sell my current 780 and buy a TI?
> 3)or go the amd side of life?


I'd only worry about looks if you're basically using it as a display piece. Just put the best looking one on top.

I myself was going to go for AMD, but, got tired of waiting for them to get their stuff together since launching their new cards.

I'm half wishing I had just waited on the R9 290, but, it is what it is.

Out of the box, my AMD card had much better color settings, where this Nvidia seems to be set extremely soft. It makes it easier to see in dark areas, but, things just don't look as good if you ask me. It's really washed out looking. I'll just have to mess with it more, but, I didn't have to worry about that with my old HD7850.

Physx has been less than impressive. Mantle could be a game changer, assuming devs use it. Considering AMD is in all current gen systems, I expect they will.

This card does run most things much smoother, but, that's comparing it to a AMD card I bought for $160. There however have been issues I've noticed, such as in Skyrim, when I swing my 3rd person view around, it seems to hitch(at one point, not through the whole motion). I'm thinking that's a driver issue.

I personally would wait and see how the AMD custom coolers do, and what people, and reviews say before selling your 780.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'm going to need you to be more specific than that. What "important settings" does it overwrite? Especially when you're claiming that it causes damage. I haven't seen anyone else make that claim.


Damage to the bios, not the card, the way KBT saves the .rom will overwrite most changes made when modded!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'd only worry about looks if you're basically using it as a display piece. Just put the best looking one on top.
> 
> I myself was going to go for AMD, but, got tired of waiting for them to get their stuff together since launching their new cards.
> 
> I'm half wishing I had just waited on the R9 290, but, it is what it is.
> 
> Out of the box, my AMD card had much better color settings, where this Nvidia seems to be set extremely soft. It makes it easier to see in dark areas, but, things just don't look as good if you ask me. It's really washed out looking. I'll just have to mess with it more, but, I didn't have to worry about that with my old HD7850.
> 
> Physx has been less than impressive. Mantle could be a game changer, assuming devs use it. Considering AMD is in all current gen systems, I expect they will.
> 
> This card does run most things much smoother, but, that's comparing it to a AMD card I bought for $160. There however have been issues I've noticed, such as in Skyrim, when I swing my 3rd person view around, it seems to hitch(at one point, not through the whole motion). I'm thinking that's a driver issue.
> 
> I personally would wait and see how the AMD custom coolers do, and what people, and reviews say before selling your 780.


its basicly between:
gtx780 sli
gtx780 ti
a amd r9 290 or 290x


----------



## Durvelle27

Guys need some OC tips for a WaterCooled GTX 780 Classified. I'm not new to OCing and tinkering but am new to OCing Nvidia cards. Is there a guide i can look at and whats the S3yNet BIOs


----------



## psyside

Seriously comparing any card other then Classified with DCII is kind of bad, the DCII is so much better.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Seriously comparing any card other then Classified with DCII is kind of bad, the DCII is so much better.


accept that DCii is stuck @ 1.212


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> its basicly between:
> gtx780 sli
> gtx780 ti
> a amd r9 290 or 290x


Just hold off and see what happens with the AMD cards.

I'd SLI 780's over getting a 780 ti, just because of the level of which the cards fall. I don't picture you buying a 780 ti for sli a year or two down the road (though, I could be wrong.).

I don't know if you're water cooling? If not, than wait and see what the 290's look like after they get the custom coolers. I do know, that the performance difference between current R9 290's and 290x is like 3% with both oc'ed. That was off of air. So, I'd keep a close eye on the 290, once they come back down to 400 bucks, they might just be a steal.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> accept that DCii is stuck @ 1.212


Wouldn't that be less of an issue for people running air cooled? I think the guy who was asking about them was air cooling, since he seemed worried about the fans noise.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Wouldn't that be less of an issue for people running air cooled? I think the guy who was asking about them was air cooling, since he seemed worried about the fans noise.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I've been reading somewhere that Windforce cooler also have anti dust technology and start to run fans backwards after restart, but I personally don't like because of noise.
> And don't know if it is true?


Mine don't do that


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


You wouldn't want to set your voltage to the point that your card can't keep the temps under control. I'd say, that if he's using the stock cooler, than being able to blast the voltage is far less of a issue, since it's possible to damage your card.

I could be wrong, and maybe the cooler can deal with temps way over whatever limit they put on the voltage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You wouldn't want to set your voltage to the point that your card can't keep the temps under control. I'd say, that if he's using the stock cooler, than being able to blast the voltage is far less of a issue, since it's possible to damage your card.
> 
> I could be wrong, and maybe the cooler can deal with temps way over whatever limit they put on the voltage.


I would personally mod any air cooled style with micro-sinks if I were to go above 1.212


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Seriously comparing any card other then Classified with DCII is kind of bad, the DCII is so much better.


I don't get this hype behind DCII compared to the other cards. I have owned DCII cooler before, not on GTX 780 though. There is nothing that is "much better" on this card compared to other cards.

The cooler is fantastic on MSI twin frozr iv, windforce as well. Not worse in any way. About overclocking, well that's a lottery either way. But Asus cards can't go past 1.212V which can be a big let down for some.

The MSI one has reference layout but military class components which means you can use any water blocks if you decide to go water later on.
Also one of the if not the most quiet cooler under load.

It doesn't take rocket science to figure this out. They all cost pretty much the same so the quality is pretty much the same, just engineered and designed in different ways.


----------



## szeged

shouldnt even be comparing the dcuII to any other card with voltage control unless you plan on voiding the warranty 100%.

all that extra SAP vrms etc etc only to be locked down to 1.212 really sucks


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I don't get this hype behind DCII compared to the other cards. I have owned DCII cooler before, not on GTX 780 though. There is nothing that is "much better" on this card compared to other cards.
> 
> The cooler is fantastic on MSI twin frozr iv, windforce as well. Not worse in any way. About overclocking, well that's a lottery either way. But Asus cards can't go past 1.212V which can be a big let down for some.
> 
> The MSI one has reference layout but military class components which means you can use any water blocks if you decide to go water later on.
> Also one of the if not the most quiet cooler under load.
> 
> It doesn't take rocket science to figure this out. They all cost pretty much the same so the quality is pretty much the same, just engineered and designed in different ways.


We should make some things clear.

Advanced overclocking vs decent overclocking. How much higher clocks would you achieve with higher voltage? is not that voltage is the thing which hold you up for real if you go for average air oc, which is most of us do.

Every decent 780 will hit ~ 1200/6800, with stock volts. DCII will hit like 1250 average lets say, and while doing that it will be extremely quiet, and offer best temps, far better then TF, or any other card in its class. 90% of the time volts will bring you lets say like 50mhz + if the card is good one that is. Around 1300 is what most of the guys get, for 50mhz drop, i would pick such a good build quality, epic cooler, and great price without a second thinking vs unlocked voltage one. No brainer for me. If you want unlocks and such go for Classy, that's why DCII is the best overall behind the Classy IMHO.
Quote:


> The improved DirectCU II cooling system, which utilizes a new 10mm heat pipe and the CoolTech fan, performed to our expectations. Both the stock and overclocked ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DC II OC idled at 24 degrees Celsius. *Under load the stock video card increased only to 58c with fans at 51%*. After overclocking the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DC II OC the full load temperature increased to 60c with fans at 56%. We also tested the full load temperatures with the fans set to 100%. Under load with fans at 100% the stock video card dropped to 47c and the overclocked video card ran at 50c, providing awesome cool temperatures for such high performance.












Show me TF, which can deliver 50c with fans @100% and card oc to 1220 + max out power target (110%) and volts slider.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys need some OC tips for a WaterCooled GTX 780 Classified. I'm not new to OCing and tinkering but am new to OCing Nvidia cards. Is there a guide i can look at and whats the S3yNet BIOs


help


----------



## skupples

Must be a cold lab they test in.


----------



## psyside

Lets say you are right.

And lets add +5c, which make it 55c, @1220+ max out power target and volt slider.

That's pretty much impossible with any other card.


----------



## supeg93

Hope someone can help. Just bought a New Gigabyte 780 OC Rev 2.0 card to pair with my existing 780.

Since I put it in right as I get into Windows, fan speed will kick in and go right to 100%. I removed all NVidia drivers and reinstalled and same thing, removed Afterburner same thing, if I change any Fan speed nothing happens just sits at 100% speed loud as hell.

Tried a new SLI bridge just in case and same thing, if I disable SLI fan Stops.

Not sure what to do now, please help.

Also, I should mention I ran some benchmarks and card seems to be running like crap. Before with my single [email protected] I was getting 75FPS in Valley Extreme HD preset, now with the second card I hit 100FPS


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Lets say you are right.
> 
> And lets add +5c, which make it 55c, @1220+ max out power target and volt slider.
> 
> That's pretty much impossible with any other card.


That's fine & dandy. Lab results (including overclocks) seem to be drifting apart more & more with each generation. I'm not saying it's not capable of doing so, i'm saying I want to see real world results from real owners showing the same numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supeg93*
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a New Gigabyte 780 OC Rev 2.0 card to pair with my existing 780.
> 
> Since I put it in right as I get into Windows, fan speed will kick in and go right to 100%. I removed all NVidia drivers and reinstalled and same thing, removed Afterburner same thing, if I change any Fan speed nothing happens just sits at 100% speed loud as hell.
> 
> Tried a new SLI bridge just in case and same thing, if I disable SLI fan Stops.
> 
> Not sure what to do now, please help.
> 
> Also, I should mention I ran some benchmarks and card seems to be running like crap. Before with my single [email protected] I was getting 75FPS in Valley Extreme HD preset, now with the second card I hit 100FPS


You most likely need to get them on the same bios.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's fine & dandy. Lab results (including overclocks) seem to be drifting apart more & more with each generation. I'm not saying it's not capable of doing so, i'm saying I want to see real world results from real owners showing the same numbers.
> You most likely need to get them on the same bios.


Well dont know how well you guys are following that card. But i do, there was a BIOS which made the fans spin even less and increase the temps. thats why some users have higher temps then others.

Having fans around 70/80% should offer amazing temps even with crazy oc....


----------



## supeg93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's fine & dandy. Lab results (including overclocks) seem to be drifting apart more & more with each generation. I'm not saying it's not capable of doing so, i'm saying I want to see real world results from real owners showing the same numbers.
> You most likely need to get them on the same bios.


Uggg I dont know if that is possible. I am running Skynet bios on my other card and reading this thread looks like new bios might be different and unable to use on the Gigabyte Windforce oc rev 2.0


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> We should make some things clear.
> 
> Advanced overclocking vs decent overclocking. How much higher clocks would you achieve with higher voltage? is not that voltage is the thing which hold you up for real if you go for average air oc, which is most of us do.
> 
> Every decent 780 will hit ~ 1200/6800, with stock volts. DCII will hit like 1250 average lets say, and while doing that it will be extremely quiet, and offer best temps, far better then TF, or any other card in its class. 90% of the time volts will bring you lets say like 50mhz + if the card is good one that is. Around 1300 is what most of the guys get, for 50mhz drop, i would pick such a good build quality, epic cooler, and great price without a second thinking vs unlocked voltage one. No brainer for me. If you want unlocks and such go for Classy, that's why DCII is the best overall behind the Classy IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me TF, which can deliver 50c with fans @100% and card oc to 1220 + max out power target (110%) and volts slider.


Mate you high or something? Not only more silent but also better temps under load.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_780_gaming_review,9.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_780_gaming_review,8.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_review,9.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_review,8.html

100% fan speed is not interesting for me. That is is to loud. Funny how so many people complain about AMD's cooler being loud but run their nvidia cards at 100%.


----------



## Rokku

OK guys which is best for me to get? I just want best out of the box performance.

MSI Lightning GTX 780

EVGA Classified GTX 780

GIGABYTE GHZ GTX 780


----------



## Leopard2lx

New owner of a EVGA 780 SuperClocked FTW ACX.

Stable at 1241 Mhz with the custom BIOS flashed. Whats interesting is that I'm stable at 1280 in Valley Benchmark but everything else crashes.

Question: The card is making a strange rattling noise when under load. It only happens as soon as I start a game / benchmark. Does anyone know why? It doesn't seem to come from the fans. It's a noise similar to an HDD noise under load.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> New owner of a EVGA 780 SuperClocked FTW ACX.
> 
> Stable at 1241 Mhz with the custom BIOS flashed. Whats interesting is that I'm stable at 1280 in Valley Benchmark but everything else crashes.
> 
> Question: The card is making a strange rattling noise when under load. It only happens as soon as I start a game / benchmark. Does anyone know why? It doesn't seem to come from the fans. It's a noise similar to an HDD noise under load.


That would likely be coil whine, also valley is an e-peen bench, not much of a stresser/stability check.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> New owner of a EVGA 780 SuperClocked FTW ACX.
> 
> Stable at 1241 Mhz with the custom BIOS flashed. Whats interesting is that I'm stable at 1280 in Valley Benchmark but everything else crashes.
> 
> Question: The card is making a strange rattling noise when under load. It only happens as soon as I start a game / benchmark. Does anyone know why? It doesn't seem to come from the fans. It's a noise similar to an HDD noise under load.
> 
> 
> 
> That would likely be coil whine, also valley is an e-peen bench, not much of a stresser/stability check.
Click to expand...

Really? lol I have seen people say if it can do 30 min or so of valley its good to go. Anything that would be a better test you recommend besides actual games?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? lol I have seen people say if it can do 30 min or so of valley its good to go. Anything that would be a better test you recommend besides actual games?


That's highly possible, if they are pushing more voltage than they actually need. 3dmark firestrike extreme.

I can run way higher clocks in valley (@ x.xx voltage) than I can in 99% of AAA titles.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Whats the best setting for the Power Limit %? I can't seem to figure out if it makes a difference. I'm running it at 150% now with 1254 Core and 1600 Memory.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? lol I have seen people say if it can do 30 min or so of valley its good to go. Anything that would be a better test you recommend besides actual games?
> 
> 
> 
> That's highly possible, if they are pushing more voltage than they actually need. 3dmark firestrike extreme.
> 
> I can run way higher clocks in valley (@ x.xx voltage) than I can in 99% of AAA titles.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks +rep


----------



## Chargeit

I'm finally getting around to really messing with some of the Nvidia control options. I have to say, it's impressive. I don't know what was up with the ones used for AMD, but, it always seemed like they just didn't want to work.

I download "EVGA Precision", really liking that also. Wasn't a fan of the fact you have to sign up to dl it, but, it is what it is.

I was able to fix my washed out colors as well. I had to change Digital vibrance from 50%, to 38%. Now, it's looking like it should.

I was kind of regretting getting this card (overkill), but, now that I'm getting into the nuts and bolts, I'm stoked.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Sorry, it was late when I posted that, I had gone to sleep.
> 
> Yea, I need to redownload it. Have mainly been lazy about it.
> 
> I do see that you got your answers though.
> 
> I know for sound, though I haven't adjusted anything, I've yet to hear the GPU. I have all cougar fans btw, which tend to be quiet. So, unless I got lucky, or you get unlucky, I don't think the noise of this GPU should be a deal.


What model of Cougar fans do you use? I just tried the Cougar turbine and it was too loud for me. It had a loud whine at full speed.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I see a lot of debate on the DC2, WF3 and others cards.

Imo if you can get the DC2 for a better price or is the only one available, go for it. 1.21v is enough for gaming and most of us here will just use 1.21v for 24/7 and gaming.

Imprezzion while the only one I saw so far that tested many cards, found that WF3 cooler is far superior on the VRM cooling as much as 20+'C vs the DC2 and possibly other models.

ASUS hitting 80-85'C on the VRM's is "safe" anyway. But imagine the Summer that you can safely add another 10-20'C on top of that. Thats for another discussion tho.

Don't have any experience on other cards besides the Palit Jetstream which I owned for a brief time and my current WF3 Rev 2.0 card.

So if you want me to test anything(dont own a infrared thermometer) like temps/voltages, benchmarks run etc on the WF3 Rev 2.0 let me know.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's highly possible, if they are pushing more voltage than they actually need. 3dmark firestrike extreme.
> 
> I can run way higher clocks in valley (@ x.xx voltage) than I can in 99% of AAA titles.


I am stable at 1243 on all the games like Crysis 2,3 etc. Try Far Cry 3 - everywhere except that one I was good but this one brought me down to 1215. IMO the best stability tester







Valley / 3dmarks were also ok but far cry 3 - try an hour playing this one and you re good if you survive w/o crashes


----------



## skupples

That's because the farcry 3 engine is a crap shoot!

I'm an odd ball, I use all five of my AB profiles, find max overclock per game, save it, & gtg.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's because the farcry 3 engine is a crap shoot!
> 
> I'm an odd ball, I use all five of my AB profiles, find max overclock per game, save it, & gtg.


ok, how does it differ per game, can you give some examples - I am asking this because basically everything apart from far cry 3 was ok to run at higher frequencies... but to me those ones were rather the same.

You could easily say that i.e. in valley, you are fine until you see some artifacts, but well, these artifacts can minimal or zero at frequencies around the limit of your OC.. so that's where some oversensitive engine would help


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> ok, how does it differ per game, can you give some examples - I am asking this because basically everything apart from far cry 3 was ok to run at higher frequencies... but to me those ones were rather the same.
> 
> You could easily say that i.e. in valley, you are fine until you see some artifacts, but well, these artifacts can minimal or zero at frequencies around the limit of your OC.. so that's where some oversensitive engine would help


bf4- 1176/7ghz memory @ 1.212
Batman origins: 1226/7ghz @ 1.212
Valley 1303/7ghz @ 1.212

I don't remember my farcry clocks, I'm almost positive I haven't played it since my 670s.
some examples of my experience with Titan's.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bf4- 1176/7ghz memory @ 1.212
> Batman origins: 1226/7ghz @ 1.212
> Valley 1303/7ghz @ 1.212
> 
> I don't remember my farcry clocks, I'm almost positive I haven't played it since my 670s.
> some examples of my experience with Titan's.


thanks; will try BF4 on my card for comparison.. Valley I could do on 1267 and stock voltage (1.162) w/o visible artifacting but its hard to really say were there any or not - "I did not notice any" would be the right sentence


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> If you want anti dust technology, I'd point you towards...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Professional-General-Purpose-Cleaner-BO-111-113/dp/B001F1ZCHY/ref=sr_sp-btf_title_1_11?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1387135978&sr=1-11
> 
> Though, I just get mine from office depot.


This is the cheaper/better alternative in the long run
http://www.amazon.com/DataVac%C2%AE-Electric-Computer-electronic-equipment/dp/B009A54C2I/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387202369&sr=1-5&keywords=data+vac


----------



## Imprezzion

Allright, let's get started with the Palit Jetstream.

Amazing cooler. Very quiet even at full load. Also, the LED's in the fans look cool








Temps are not the lowest i've ever seen but they are better then any other non-ref cooler except for the WF3 and DC2.

Voltage works a bit different for this card.

It unlocks in MSI AB to 1.300v slider with the following command:
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*4*:20h

So, it uses 4:20h and not 3:20h.

Also, vdroop is set up completely different on this cards controller so 1.212v gives ya 1.15v load. And 1.300v gives 1.225v load.
That is, assuming the readings MSI AB gets are correct with this controller! (NCP4208, same as the WF3 cards and same as reference but with support for 8 phases in stead of the stock 6. and those work in terms of read-out.

The card so far appears to be stable at 1280Mhz core with 1.300v setpoint, 1.219 to 1.225v load.
This is, considering the ''low'' voltage of just 1.225v quite decent.

With these voltages and clocks the cooler manages to keep the card around the 65-66c mark on 100% fanspeed. This is with stock TIM. Usually I replace the TIM straight away but this one has a warranty void sticker on the coolers screws so I can't easily replace it.

My sample has the older A1 revision chip and shipped with the stock ''3A'' BIOS.
Luckily, our savior sky has a pre-build ''3A'' Jetstream BIOS at the ready in the OP.

The card smashes straight through the power limit on that BIOS though at high clocks and volts.

It needs 110% in MSI AB to keep it from throttling and even then it's close. Unigine Valley on Extreme HD pushed 106% at times.

Memory on this one is Elpida, not the best.. Still working on clocking those so, update soon.


----------



## smoke2

Please, have someone here ASUS with code GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 ?
If yes, could someone post me his P/N: 90YV04H.... or also S/N into PM?
Want to buy newer B1 revision chip.
Would be very appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Durvelle27

nobody helped me with my question


----------



## skyn3t

I just come to say hi for everyone and warm welcome to new owners. don't forget to fill the 780 Owners form found in the first page and make sure you read the *H*ow to Create Forum Signature & Show Your RiG Info too. for a better help when needed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> nobody helped me with my question


You got PM!


----------



## Justinator

Hoping someone here can please help me to ressurect my card, or at least understand what might have caused the failure.

Earlier this evening I was happily gaming away, and suddenly my monitor ceased receiving a signal and went to idle. I figured my overclock was just unstable, but the system doesn't even show the card is connected now either in the system browser in the UEFI or in Windows, and for all intents and purposes the card appears to be dead.

My card is a Gainward GTX 780 Phantom GLH, voltmoded and unlocked thanks to the great tools available here, purchased Oct 24. At the time of the problem I was at 1.3V on water, [email protected] and VRAM was OC 200 to 3300. CPU is a [email protected] GHz, mobo is an Asrock Z77 OC Formula and I'm running Win 8.1. Heat was not an issue thanks to the water cooling.

Below are the troubleshooting steps I have tried so far, further troubleshooting suggestions are very welcome.

I restarted many times but the system just doesn't show the card is inserted at all, whether I have the PCI-E power connectors attached or not. I tried uninstalling the LLC voltmod and disabled Afterburner at startup, but those steps caused no change.

I reset the CMOS, and while that allowed me to use my onboard graphics, the system still did not show the card, either as the primary or secondary adapter.

I disabled the PCI-E lane, but the result was identical whether the lane was active or not.

I tried to reflash the VBIOS, both with and without the power connectors attached, but nvflash said "Error: No Nvidia adapters found" or something to that effect.

I inserted a different graphics card, a GTX 580, and after another CMOS reset that did work, both as the primary and secondary adapter. After using the GTX 580 successfully I tried the card in question again, but with no luck.

I haven't tried the card in another machine yet. I'm disabled and taking apart my loop, removing the water block and reattaching the stock cooler before putting it all back together will be at least a couple of days work, so I'd prefer not to do that until I'm as sure as I can be that the card is dead.

Given how new the card is and the fact that I hadn't made any recent changes to the system, all I can put it down to is the Elpida VRAM failing. Is there any other logical cause anyone can suggest, and/or any way of diagnosing? Does the failure appear consistent with VRAM dying?

Thanks for reading,
J


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just come to say hi for everyone and warm welcome to new owners. don't forget to fill the 780 Owners form found in the first page and make sure you read the *H*ow to Create Forum Signature & Show Your RiG Info too. for a better help when needed.


small little insignificant polite reminder about that classy 780 bios with fan on 20%









please please


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What model of Cougar fans do you use? I just tried the Cougar turbine and it was too loud for me. It had a loud whine at full speed.


Do you have a fan controller? If not, I'd suggest one. I keep mine at 50%, unless doing hardcore gaming.

I've also noticed that the placement has a lot to do with the sound level. The fan I have installed on the bottom of my case, can be loud, but, any fan I've put there has been loud. I have that case fan set to its own controller channel.

Fan Controller
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005 <<---- Buy one if you haven't, 10w channels, some people have issues with higher wattage fans, I haven't had any issues, best money spent

Front intake
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553004

Support fans (inside past hdd case, bottom, top exhaust, rear exhaust)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553009

Side fan (I wanted this one to be weak, and just bring air in)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052

I'm always buying fans, but, have been happy with this set up. Will be adding a 140mm rear sooner or later. Will see what happens when I get my closed loop.

Get a fan controller.


----------



## exodus1500

Wondering if you guys could help me out.

I am taking advantage of the mining craze right now and selling my MSI TF 7950.

I know about the AMD sideof video cards, but am new to the green side of things. I'm Looking to get a 780 for sure, but need help choosing.

I am looking at either the MSI TF 780 which will cost an extra 70.00 after the sale, or the EVGA Classified which will run me an extra 160.00 after selling the 7950.

I like to overclock, but I dont bench or anything. Do you think an OCed EVGA Classy is worth the extra 90.00 over am OCed MSI TF?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Leopard2lx

Whats the best setting for the Power Limit %? I can't seem to figure out if it makes a difference. Is it ideal to have it at 100% ? I'm running it at 150% now with 1254 Core and 1600 Memory


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Wondering if you guys could help me out.
> 
> I am taking advantage of the mining craze right now and selling my MSI TF 7950.
> 
> I know about the AMD sideof video cards, but am new to the green side of things. I'm Looking to get a 780 for sure, but need help choosing.
> 
> I am looking at either the MSI TF 780 which will cost an extra 70.00 after the sale, or the EVGA Classified which will run me an extra 160.00 after selling the 7950.
> 
> I like to overclock, but I dont bench or anything. Do you think an OCed EVGA Classy is worth the extra 90.00 over am OCed MSI TF?
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Pretty sure the chips in the Classy are hand picked and the TF not. (I believe the Lightning from MSI are handpicked)
May def want to wait for someone else to weight in though.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Pretty sure the chips in the Classy are hand picked and the TF not. (I believe the Lightning from MSI are handpicked)
> May def want to wait for someone else to weight in though.


I am sorry but that is not true. Friend of mine got classy with Asic 67% few weeks ago. Could not get stable 1200 w/o adding the voltage. It was with ACX cooler (air), not a waterblock card.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Pretty sure the chips in the Classy are hand picked and the TF not. (I believe the Lightning from MSI are handpicked)
> May def want to wait for someone else to weight in though.


I forgot where I read this, but I remember people talking about the Lightnings no longer being binned. It may have been referring to the Lightning Lite Edition though.


----------



## Thoth420

Exactly why I said wait for others to weight in.








Thanks guys for the correction.


----------



## TelFiRE

Has anyone sold their 780? Any ideas what you could expect to get for a lightly used EVGA SC Reference cooler 780?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> Has anyone sold their 780? Any ideas what you could expect to get for a lightly used EVGA SC Reference cooler 780?


I sold my reference EVGA to an IRL friend for 350 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Durvelle27

Anybody here with a Evga GTX 780 Classified using a non Classy Waterblock ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Hoping someone here can please help me to ressurect my card, or at least understand what
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> might have caused the failure.
> 
> Earlier this evening I was happily gaming away, and suddenly my monitor ceased receiving a signal and went to idle. I figured my overclock was just unstable, but the system doesn't even show the card is connected now either in the system browser in the UEFI or in Windows, and for all intents and purposes the card appears to be dead.
> 
> My card is a Gainward GTX 780 Phantom GLH, voltmoded and unlocked thanks to the great tools available here, purchased Oct 24. At the time of the problem I was at 1.3V on water, [email protected] and VRAM was OC 200 to 3300. CPU is a [email protected] GHz, mobo is an Asrock Z77 OC Formula and I'm running Win 8.1. Heat was not an issue thanks to the water cooling.
> 
> Below are the troubleshooting steps I have tried so far, further troubleshooting suggestions are very welcome.
> 
> I restarted many times but the system just doesn't show the card is inserted at all, whether I have the PCI-E power connectors attached or not. I tried uninstalling the LLC voltmod and disabled Afterburner at startup, but those steps caused no change.
> 
> I reset the CMOS, and while that allowed me to use my onboard graphics, the system still did not show the card, either as the primary or secondary adapter.
> 
> I disabled the PCI-E lane, but the result was identical whether the lane was active or not.
> 
> I tried to reflash the VBIOS, both with and without the power connectors attached, but nvflash said "Error: No Nvidia adapters found" or something to that effect.
> 
> I inserted a different graphics card, a GTX 580, and after another CMOS reset that did work, both as the primary and secondary adapter. After using the GTX 580 successfully I tried the card in question again, but with no luck.
> 
> I haven't tried the card in another machine yet. I'm disabled and taking apart my loop, removing the water block and reattaching the stock cooler before putting it all back together will be at least a couple of days work, so I'd prefer not to do that until I'm as sure as I can be that the card is dead.
> 
> Given how new the card is and the fact that I hadn't made any recent changes to the system, all I can put it down to is the Elpida VRAM failing. Is there any other logical cause anyone can suggest, and/or any way of diagnosing? Does the failure appear consistent with VRAM dying?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> J


May be time to plop it out, take off the water block & inspect it for blown chips. If you were running those volts on air it's highly likely you fried it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Whats the best setting for the Power Limit %? I can't seem to figure out if it makes a difference. Is it ideal to have it at 100% ? I'm running it at 150% now with 1254 Core and 1600 Memory


Here is a quote from one of my posts about PT:

"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3T Team)"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here with a Evga GTX 780 Classified using a non Classy Waterblock ?


Already answered you that in PM, it doesnt fit!

take a look at the reference 780:



and the classy:



Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> May be time to plop it out, take off the water block & inspect it for blown chips. If you were running those volts on air it's highly likely you fried it.


It was water-cooled, not on air, but I will take a close look for blown chips, good call, cheers


----------



## PsyenceFiction

So I did some OC again...
1) can I apply for the club membership? or how it is going here?(sry but I didnt find it on the first page...)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7z796/ //Sry already investigated the first page *thoroughly* and got that
















Here are screens of heaven


Spoiler: Warning: Very big screen!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/hovv.jpg/


running:


Spoiler: Warning: Very big screen!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/aozf.jpg/



All this is done without LLC mod! Tested for few runs in Unigine Heaven and some gameplay in PK: Overdose with 8xTRAA (this setting is insane power cruncher, on map "Asteroids" it drains 115% power! Not enough power in this skynet's bios


Spoiler: Warning: Very big screen!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/xaav.jpg/


As you can see, the card got underclocked to 1280MHz and the temperature went quite up... 82°C where it stopped (I stand at this position for few minutes to see how much this Power drain will heat up the card).

Used bios: _skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip_ _- thanks for this nice bios_
Card: reference card, cooled with max temps 72°C in heaven with fixed 80% fan! Just opened case + added 120mm fan to make a wind to the front of the card where the card fan is(I call it front, others as "rear")
just see the photo :


Spoiler: Warning: Very big screen!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/1ih4.jpg/



Ambient temperature cca 18-20°C.
@Skynet crew
Don't get worried about the _"Don't go above 1.24V with LLC disabled"_ - I know it, and this is my risk and I am taking all this as my responsibility, my card, my fault if anything happens. I will not blame you skynet crew that you destroyed my card with your bios, don't worry! I think I know what Im doing and I dont think I will blow up the card with 71°C...
Just for the "Koniakki" case - he run his card in *furmark* which killed it - certainly, when furmark eats all of the power! (I tested furmark with just light 1200Mhz OC with 1.212V and it was not cool-able even at 4170RPM, because the power was 120%!) I would say do not never ever go with furmark and extreme OC at once, just similarly to the PK overdose - furmark eats everything, if the power target is not exceeded and the temperatures are not too high I would say this is safe for me.

2) Can you tell me - is it normal that without LLC mod 1300mV in Afterburner means 1275mV real? When I apply any voltage I got 0.025 less then the slider shows...
this will tell a thousand words: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5153/ez6i.png
applied 1275mV but it gives 1244-1250mV to the GPU. When the power/load decrease the voltage goes up to 1281mV jumping up and down, but under load it is 0.025V less...
I thought, that LLC mod is the only thing, which gives another 0.025V so it gives 0.025V more then the slider shows, when LLC is enabled I thought the voltage will be accurate exactly what slider shows, dropping only at max loads and within 6 miliVolts... - without LLC it means that it is reversly 0.025V less then it shows?

3) Question for Skyn3t & gang : Why I can't change voltage settings with your bios revision 2,3 (numbers 3A, 36 or 37...) until I do the softmod unlock voltage to 1.3V? Without softmod I can enter +100 additional voltage but it does nothing...the voltage command from AB is ignored...


----------



## Chargeit

OK, has anyone else noticed that Nvidia cards have muted colors?

I've read that they don't set game playback to full range, and I'm not seeing a option for it. There is a option for video, but, not in games.

My point being, since installing my 780, my colors are off. Very muted, lite shadows, dull colors. I mean, it just doesn't look very good. I'm getting kind of annoyed, since nothing I'm doing seems to fix this. It's doubly annoying since my $160 dollar HD 7850 did not have this issue. I mean, how does it work out that a cheap AMD card puts out a more vibrant picture than a $520 Nvidia card?

Am I missing something here? Has anyone else noticed this? I mean, maybe I wouldn't of noticed the problem, had I started off with one of these cards, but I didn't.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> OK, has anyone else noticed that Nvidia cards have muted colors?
> 
> I've read that they don't set game playback to full range, and I'm not seeing a option for it. There is a option for video, but, not in games.
> 
> My point being, since installing my 780, my colors are off. Very muted, lite shadows, dull colors. I mean, it just doesn't look very good. I'm getting kind of annoyed, since nothing I'm doing seems to fix this. It's doubly annoying since my $160 dollar HD 7850 did not have this issue. I mean, how does it work out that a cheap AMD card puts out a more vibrant picture than a $520 Nvidia card?
> 
> Am I missing something here? Has anyone else noticed this? I mean, maybe I wouldn't of noticed the problem, had I started off with one of these cards, but I didn't.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You can turn up digital vibrance in the NVCP. Should give your color some more life.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I had messed with it, but, I turned it down to darken the shadows. I didn't try turning it up. Maybe, though, it seemed like it needed to be lowered to darken.

It isn't the brightness of the colors, as much as they just don't look full. Washed out would best explain it.

I'll mess with it some more.

*I had to turn it up. 55% seems to of got it looking correct. I was lowering, thinking I needed to darken colors. It's looking much better. When adjusting the slider, the example colors it gives you look way off at this level, but, it looks good in games.


----------



## skupples

I run digital vibrance ~75%, but that's after tweaking with my monitors colors as well.


----------



## Spongeworthy

How come my 780 crashes and reboots my system instead of just giving me an "nvidia display driver has stopped responding" message and kicking me to the desktop? I flashed back to the original BIOS but the problem is still there. It's really annoying when I'm testing overclocks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> How come my 780 crashes and reboots my system instead of just giving me an "nvidia display driver has stopped responding" message and kicking me to the desktop? I flashed back to the original BIOS but the problem is still there. It's really annoying when I'm testing overclocks.


Hard crashing to black screen, which requires hard reboot is common... The system actually rebooting it's self sounds like a power trip of some sort. 99% of the time when my OC's fail it's to a black screen which requires hard reboot, I rarely get the NV driver failure msg.

You should add your rig to your sig, it will help folks answer questions like these.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys I see a lot of debate on the DC2, WF3 and other cards
> 
> Imo if you can get the DC2 for a better price or is the only one available, go for it. 1.21v is enough for gaming and most of us here will just use 1.21v for 24/7 and gaming.
> 
> Imprezzion while the only one I saw so far that tested many cards, found that WF3 cooler is far superior on the VRM cooling as much as 20+'C vs the DC2 and possibly other models.
> 
> ASUS hitting 80-85'C on the VRM's is "safe" anyway. But imagine the Summer that you can safely add another 10-20'C on top of that. Thats for another discussion tho.
> 
> Don't have any experience on other cards besides the Palit Jetstream which I owned for a brief time and my current WF3 Rev 2.0 card.
> 
> So if you want me to test anything(dont own a infrared thermometer) like temps/voltages, benchmarks run etc on the WF3 Rev 2.0 let me know.


I have two questions









- How about noise comparing to DC2 ?
- How do you know Gigabyte have less temps on VRM than ASUS?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I run digital vibrance ~75%, but that's after tweaking with my monitors colors as well.


The 55% seems to look good in the one game I've tested, Skyrim. I'll try borderlands 2 later, and maybe some higher settings here and there.

It's funny, I had messed with vibrance, but, hadn't gone past the default 50%, since it made the example pictures look eye bleed bright. It was a prime example of being focused on one possible cause of a problem.


----------



## Leopard2lx

So my card is stable @ 1280 with 1.212v and 150% PL with temps never over 68-69F on ACX

But I am showing power % in AF not exceeding 90%

Does that mean that I have more room to overclock? I tried 1293 Mhz but SOME games/benches crash back to Windows.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> OK, has anyone else noticed that Nvidia cards have muted colors?
> 
> I've read that they don't set game playback to full range, and I'm not seeing a option for it. There is a option for video, but, not in games.
> 
> My point being, since installing my 780, my colors are off. Very muted, lite shadows, dull colors. I mean, it just doesn't look very good. I'm getting kind of annoyed, since nothing I'm doing seems to fix this. It's doubly annoying since my $160 dollar HD 7850 did not have this issue. I mean, how does it work out that a cheap AMD card puts out a more vibrant picture than a $520 Nvidia card?
> 
> Am I missing something here? Has anyone else noticed this? I mean, maybe I wouldn't of noticed the problem, had I started off with one of these cards, but I didn't.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Are you using HDMI? nVidia cannot do full RGB color spectrum on HDMI without a registry hack. I have the same issue as well.
I have a full range RGB enabler which simply adjusts some reg values and after a reboot it works fine.

Still, I like my digital vibrance even though it messes up realistic colors it looks very cinematic in games.
Heck, Battlefield 3 and 4 are so dull on ther own I run max digital vibrance on those games..
BF4 looks insane on my screen (Samsung 27" S27B350H) with max digi vibrance on full RGB.

Also, I have to say I resign from the club lol.
I'll hang around to answer some questions as I didn't review 7 different models for nothing but after testing the Palit Jetstream which at 1280/1500 was still quite noticably slower then my 290X I decided to keep the 290X as a daily driver. Not to start a hate war in this nVidia thread but the 290X at 1170Mhz completely demolishes a 780 at any clockspeed...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Allright, let's get started with the Palit Jetstream.
> 
> Amazing cooler. Very quiet even at full load. Also, the LED's in the fans look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are not the lowest i've ever seen but they are better then any other non-ref cooler except for the WF3 and DC2.
> 
> Voltage works a bit different for this card.
> 
> It unlocks in MSI AB to 1.300v slider with the following command:
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*4*:20h
> 
> So, it uses 4:20h and not 3:20h.
> 
> Also, vdroop is set up completely different on this cards controller so 1.212v gives ya 1.15v load. And 1.300v gives 1.225v load.
> That is, assuming the readings MSI AB gets are correct with this controller! (NCP4208, same as the WF3 cards and same as reference but with support for 8 phases in stead of the stock 6. and those work in terms of read-out.
> 
> The card so far appears to be stable at 1280Mhz core with 1.300v setpoint, 1.219 to 1.225v load.
> This is, considering the ''low'' voltage of just 1.225v quite decent.
> 
> With these voltages and clocks the cooler manages to keep the card around the 65-66c mark on 100% fanspeed. This is with stock TIM. Usually I replace the TIM straight away but this one has a warranty void sticker on the coolers screws so I can't easily replace it.
> 
> My sample has the older A1 revision chip and shipped with the stock ''3A'' BIOS.
> Luckily, our savior sky has a pre-build ''3A'' Jetstream BIOS at the ready in the OP.
> 
> The card smashes straight through the power limit on that BIOS though at high clocks and volts.
> 
> It needs 110% in MSI AB to keep it from throttling and even then it's close. Unigine Valley on Extreme HD pushed 106% at times.
> 
> Memory on this one is Elpida, not the best.. Still working on clocking those so, update soon.


Elpida! My previous Jetstream had Samsung iirc. Might have been Elpida and I remember wrong. But it was doing 7000-7200 so it was probably Samsung. And 1267Mhz [email protected] and [email protected](1.3v AB).

Looking forward for your VRM cooling test on the Jetstream. Its one of the things holding me back from getting a 780Ti Jetstream for now. Although I read that 780Ti Jetstream has active VRM cooling so the 780 Jetstream should have too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just come to say hi for everyone and warm welcome to new owners. don't forget to fill the 780 Owners form found in the first page and make sure you read the *H*ow to Create Forum Signature & Show Your RiG Info too. for a better help when needed.


I hope all is well buddy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Hoping someone here can please help me to ressurect my card, or at least understand what might have caused the failure.
> 
> Earlier this evening I was happily gaming away, and suddenly my monitor ceased receiving a signal and went to idle. I figured my overclock was just unstable, but the system doesn't even show the card is connected now either in the system browser in the UEFI or in Windows, and for all intents and purposes the card appears to be dead.
> 
> My card is a Gainward GTX 780 Phantom GLH, voltmoded and unlocked thanks to the great tools available here, purchased Oct 24. At the time of the problem I was at 1.3V on water, [email protected] and VRAM was OC 200 to 3300. CPU is a [email protected] GHz, mobo is an Asrock Z77 OC Formula and I'm running Win 8.1. Heat was not an issue thanks to the water cooling.
> 
> Below are the troubleshooting steps I have tried so far, further troubleshooting suggestions are very welcome.
> 
> I restarted many times but the system just doesn't show the card is inserted at all, whether I have the PCI-E power connectors attached or not. I tried uninstalling the LLC voltmod and disabled Afterburner at startup, but those steps caused no change.
> 
> I reset the CMOS, and while that allowed me to use my onboard graphics, the system still did not show the card, either as the primary or secondary adapter.
> 
> I disabled the PCI-E lane, but the result was identical whether the lane was active or not.
> 
> I tried to reflash the VBIOS, both with and without the power connectors attached, but nvflash said "Error: No Nvidia adapters found" or something to that effect.
> 
> I inserted a different graphics card, a GTX 580, and after another CMOS reset that did work, both as the primary and secondary adapter. After using the GTX 580 successfully I tried the card in question again, but with no luck.
> 
> I haven't tried the card in another machine yet. I'm disabled and taking apart my loop, removing the water block and reattaching the stock cooler before putting it all back together will be at least a couple of days work, so I'd prefer not to do that until I'm as sure as I can be that the card is dead.
> 
> Given how new the card is and the fact that I hadn't made any recent changes to the system, all I can put it down to is the Elpida VRAM failing. Is there any other logical cause anyone can suggest, and/or any way of diagnosing? Does the failure appear consistent with VRAM dying?
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> J


Are the fans/leds on the card spinning/working? I mean is the card powering up when the pc starts?


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Elpida! My previous Jetstream had Samsung iirc. Might have been Elpida and I remember wrong. But it was doing 7000-7200 so it was probably Samsung. And 1267Mhz [email protected] and [email protected](1.3v AB).
> 
> Looking forward for your VRM cooling test on the Jetstream. Its one of the things holding me back from getting a 780Ti Jetstream for now. Although I read that 780Ti Jetstream has active VRM cooling so the 780 Jetstream should have too.
> I hope all is well buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the fans/leds on the card spinning/working? I mean is the card powering up when the pc starts?


I have a water block fitted so there's nothing I can look at... but I guess I might be able to feel heat through the backplate, good idea!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I have two questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - How about noise comparing to DC2 ?
> - How do you know Gigabyte have less temps on VRM than ASUS?


I already replied you but I guess you didn't read my reply to you.

Here it is again.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15550_50#post_21391721

And about the noise on the DC2 there are tons of reviews with dBA readings on the net.









Guru3D comes to mind and the results are:

GB 780 WF3: 67'C / 39dBA

Palit 780 SJS: 65'C / 38dBA

Asus 780 DC2: 66'C / 40dBA


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, HDMI.

Turning the digital vibrance up helped a lot, but, it is still noticeable.

My plan was to get a R9 290 (or 290x), but, I got tired of waiting.

What is the full range RGB enabler that you mentioned? It's good to know I'm not just going crazy.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, HDMI.
> 
> Turning the digital vibrance up helped a lot, but, it is still noticeable.
> 
> My plan was to get a R9 290 (or 290x), but, I got tired of waiting.
> 
> What is the full range RGB enabler that you mentioned? It's good to know I'm not just going crazy.


I use this one.

Run as admin, click full range on the right top, reboot.
You'll instantly notice changes.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/Nvidia-RGB-Full-Limited-Range-Toggler.shtml

Has to be run again every time you re-install or update drivers but otherwise not.


----------



## Chargeit

Cool. I'll check it out thanks.

Yea, there's a huge difference just starting windows. The colors now look correct again.

Going to +rep you for that one.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Anything about this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> 2) Can you tell me - is it normal that without LLC mod 1300mV in Afterburner means 1275mV real? When I apply any voltage I got 0.025 less then the slider shows...
> this will tell a thousand words: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5153/ez6i.png
> applied 1275mV but it gives 1244-1250mV to the GPU. When the power/load decrease the voltage goes up to 1281mV jumping up and down, but under load it is 0.025V less...
> I thought, that LLC mod is the only thing, which gives another 0.025V so it gives 0.025V more then the slider shows, when LLC is enabled I thought the voltage will be accurate exactly what slider shows, dropping only at max loads and within 6 miliVolts... - without LLC it means that it is reversly 0.025V less then it shows?
> 
> 3) Question for Skyn3t & gang : Why I can't change voltage settings with your bios revision 2,3 (numbers 3A, 36 or 37...) until I do the softmod unlock voltage to 1.3V? Without softmod I can enter +100 additional voltage but it does nothing...the voltage command from AB is ignored...





The LLC rly makes me wonder - it is not only 0.025V, it is even more...
1300mV drops to 1263mV under load.
When the load is very low, like GPU is underclocked to 800MHz, the voltage jumps to 1.313V...


----------



## Chargeit

*


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I already replied you but I guess you didn't read my reply to you.
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15550_50#post_21391721
> 
> And about the noise on the DC2 there are tons of reviews with dBA readings on the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guru3D comes to mind and the results are:
> 
> GB 780 WF3: 67'C / 39dBA
> 
> Palit 780 SJS: 65'C / 38dBA
> 
> Asus 780 DC2: 66'C / 40dBA


Oh sorry, I overlooked it







Thank you.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I already replied you but I guess you didn't read my reply to you.
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15550_50#post_21391721
> 
> And about the noise on the DC2 there are tons of reviews with dBA readings on the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guru3D comes to mind and the results are:
> 
> GB 780 WF3: 67'C / 39dBA
> 
> Palit 780 SJS: 65'C / 38dBA
> 
> Asus 780 DC2: 66'C / 40dBA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Oh sorry, I overlooked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


The Guru3d.com review was published before Asus came out with a bios update on 06/20/2013. The bios update reduced the fan noise significantly (6 db) when under load as can be seen in this review:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_780_Direct_Cu_II_OC/25.html


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I use this one.
> 
> Run as admin, click full range on the right top, reboot.
> You'll instantly notice changes.
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/Nvidia-RGB-Full-Limited-Range-Toggler.shtml
> 
> Has to be run again every time you re-install or update drivers but otherwise not.


You can enable this in driver settings........

Edit:
See my screenshot, nvidia panel (srry in dutch language)


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> You can enable this in driver settings........
> 
> Edit:
> See my screenshot, nvidia panel (srry in dutch language)


That's only for video though, as in movies. It doesn't affect gaming, or general computing, such as the desktop.

Running that program clearly enabled full range RGB.


----------



## woomdawg

So I just got a second card an sc acx and I tried to flash it with REV 3 bios but when I run valley it does not report 1137mghz its like 1090something.. I see all bios's listed as 80.10.3A.00.80 but the bios on my new card is 80.80.21.00.80. Can i not use the bios that I tried to flash with this card?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> So I just got a second card an sc acx and I tried to flash it with REV 3 bios but when I run valley it does not report 1137mghz its like 1090something.. I see all bios's listed as 80.10.3A.00.80 but the bios on my new card is 80.80.21.00.80. Can i not use the bios that I tried to flash with this card?


if you look there are 80.80 bios... re read the first couple of post.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> So I just got a second card an sc acx and I tried to flash it with REV 3 bios but when I run valley it does not report 1137mghz its like 1090something.. I see all bios's listed as 80.10.3A.00.80 but the bios on my new card is 80.80.21.00.80. Can i not use the bios that I tried to flash with this card?


Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx

EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
[*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
[*] http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18986

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## woomdawg

So if I am right I need REV 4 it is the only one I see with 80.80 the rest are all 80.10. The only thing is Rev 4 is a lower baseclock and a higher PT I think. I am trying to match my original 80.10 sc acx so I can run the two of them in SLI. This is my first run at SLI so if I am doing something wrong please bring it to my attention. Thanks for the help.


----------



## woomdawg

I tried installing REV4 but it fails and says " firmware image file must have a valid extenion. " But it is .rom??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> So if I am right I need REV 4 it is the only one I see with 80.80 the rest are all 80.10. The only thing is Rev 4 is a lower baseclock and a higher PT I think. I am trying to match my original 80.10 sc acx so I can run the two of them in SLI. This is my first run at SLI so if I am doing something wrong please bring it to my attention. Thanks for the help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I tried installing REV4 but it fails and says " firmware image file must have a valid extenion. " But it is .rom??


Did you download from the link i gave you in my previous post? i just tried it and checked the bios and its fine!
You can setup profiles in AB or PrecisionX to run at the clocks and voltages you want, on reboot or with the click of a button!

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## woomdawg

yes just not from your link, but I did go back and check your link and it is the same download I used. I just cut and pasted the .rom file into my nvflash folder and ran nvflash. Nvflash --protectoff Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.rom are the commands I use.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> yes just not from your link, but I did go back and check your link and it is the same download I used. I just cut and pasted the .rom file into my nvflash folder and ran nvflash. Nvflash --protectoff Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.rom are the commands I use.


Try EZ3flash from my SIG! there is also a guide to it to download too! Its easy and hassle free! By Skyn3t of course!








You open the zip file and drag and drop into the folder right? Dont "cut" it!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## woomdawg

I will try again tomorrow after work I am beat right now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I will try again tomorrow after work I am beat right now. Thanks for your help.


Anytime! im here to help!








If in any doubt or trouble PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I use this one.
> 
> Run as admin, click full range on the right top, reboot.
> You'll instantly notice changes.
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/Nvidia-RGB-Full-Limited-Range-Toggler.shtml
> 
> Has to be run again every time you re-install or update drivers but otherwise not.


Wow, I finally got around to testing a game since running that fix, and wow, 100% improvement. Skyrim looks so much better, deep colors, details that pop, this is what I expected when upgrading to a card that costs this price. I'd of seriously been embarrassed to show off the game quality before running the fix.

I'm amazed that there isn't a way to do this, without running a 3rd party program.

Even my ol'lady was easily able to tell the difference, and realized that I wasn't just making things up.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> yes just not from your link, but I did go back and check your link and it is the same download I used. I just cut and pasted the .rom file into my nvflash folder and ran nvflash. Nvflash --protectoff Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.rom are the commands I use.


Did you rename the "skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.rom" file to "x.rom"

as far as I know you have to rename any ROM file to x.rom before you flash with EZ3flash


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I finally got around to testing a game since running that fix, and wow, 100% improvement. Skyrim looks so much better, deep colors, details that pop, this is what I expected when upgrading to a card that costs this price. I'd of seriously been embarrassed to show off the game quality before running the fix.
> 
> I'm amazed that there isn't a way to do this, without running a 3rd party program.
> 
> Even my ol'lady was easily able to tell the difference, and realized that I wasn't just making things up.


do you use monitor speakers or something? If not, should get off that HDMI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Did you rename the "skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.rom" file to "x.rom"
> 
> as far as I know you have to rename any ROM file to x.rom before you flash with EZ3flash


correct.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> yes just not from your link, but I did go back and check your link and it is the same download I used. I just cut and pasted the .rom file into *my nvflash folder and ran nvflash. Nvflash --protectoff Nvflash - 4 -5 -6 skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.rom are the commands I use*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Did you rename the "skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.rom" file to "x.rom"
> 
> as far as I know you have to rename any ROM file to x.rom before you flash with EZ3flash


He was using nvflash NOT EZ3flash! Only with EZ3flash you have to rename the bios to x.rom!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> He was using nvflash NOT EZ3flash! Only with EZ3flash you have to rename the bios to x.rom!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


why santa looks so furious ? I was a good kid the whole year. I have done nothing wrong. I may have hex one or two vbios but nothing wrong with this right right.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do you use monitor speakers or something? If not, should get off that HDMI.
> correct.


Maybe he has the same issue I have.

A Samsung S27B350H screen which only supports HDMI and VGA.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do you use monitor speakers or something? If not, should get off that HDMI.
> correct.


I'll have to check and see what options I have with this monitor.

It's not a issue now however. The picture is beautiful. I mean, the colors, and detail are jaw dropping. I checked out borderlands 2, and the colors, and clarity are unmatched, details well defined. I wouldn't dare change anything with the current visuals.

I am slack on some of this. This is the first gaming rig I've had in years (fell out of gaming). Lol, the last time I had one, it was a P4 3.4 with a 6800, oh, and don't forget the 1gb of ram, and 200gb hdd. Yea, it was a high dollar system for the time... Back in 2004?


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Elpida! My previous Jetstream had Samsung iirc. Might have been Elpida and I remember wrong. But it was doing 7000-7200 so it was probably Samsung. And 1267Mhz [email protected] and [email protected](1.3v AB).
> 
> Looking forward for your VRM cooling test on the Jetstream. Its one of the things holding me back from getting a 780Ti Jetstream for now. Although I read that 780Ti Jetstream has active VRM cooling so the 780 Jetstream should have too.
> I hope all is well buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the fans/leds on the card spinning/working? I mean is the card powering up when the pc starts?


The card is dead cold to the touch, so my best guess is that it isn't powering up. I'm guessing that's not a good sign lolz


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> .........
> Ambient temperature cca 18-20°C.
> @Skynet crew
> Don't get worried about the _"Don't go above 1.24V with LLC disabled"_ - I know it, and this is my risk and I am taking all this as my responsibility, my card, my fault if anything happens. I will not blame you skynet crew that you destroyed my card with your bios, don't worry! I think I know what Im doing and I dont think I will blow up the card with 71°C...
> Just for the "Koniakki" case - he run his card in *furmark* which killed it - certainly, when furmark eats all of the power! (I tested furmark with just light 1200Mhz OC with 1.212V and it was not cool-able even at 4170RPM, because the power was 120%!) I would say do not never ever go with furmark and extreme OC at once, just similarly to the PK overdose - furmark eats everything, if the power target is not exceeded and the temperatures are not too high I would say this is safe for me.
> 
> 2) Can you tell me - is it normal that without LLC mod 1300mV in Afterburner means 1275mV real? When I apply any voltage I got 0.025 less then the slider shows...
> this will tell a thousand words: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5153/ez6i.png
> applied 1275mV but it gives 1244-1250mV to the GPU. When the power/load decrease the voltage goes up to 1281mV jumping up and down, but under load it is 0.025V less...
> I thought, that LLC mod is the only thing, which gives another 0.025V so it gives 0.025V more then the slider shows, when LLC is enabled I thought the voltage will be accurate exactly what slider shows, dropping only at max loads and within 6 miliVolts... - without LLC it means that it is reversly 0.025V less then it shows?
> 
> 3) Question for Skyn3t & gang : Why I can't change voltage settings with your bios revision 2,3 (numbers 3A, 36 or 37...) until I do the softmod unlock voltage to 1.3V? Without softmod I can enter +100 additional voltage but it does nothing...the voltage command from AB is ignored...


1) Although I'm glad people notice what happen to me and although as some friends here suggested that I was just unlucky with my card since others were running 1.3v even on reference cards and nothing happened, I have to correct you just for the sake of it.

I was *NOT* running Furmark and never ran Furmark on any 780 I owned(Palit, GB). The card died 1-2 seconds after I run valley at clocks [email protected] and it was September which was really hot here. Heat kills.









2)Its normal. Its called vDroop and its how it works. 1.3v in AB can result from 1.256v-1.275v. Thats why some members here disable LLC to get the card NOT to drop the voltage 0.025v but to add extra 0.025v.

LLC on: 1.3v - 0.025=1.275v
LLC off: 1.3v + 0.025=1.325v

3) To get voltage above 1.21v which is what Skyn3t's vbios are offering, you need the AB voltage hack. Its the only way with just software and not hardware mods. All vmodded bios from everyone, they max at 1.21v.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> The Guru3d.com review was published before Asus came out with a bios update on 06/20/2013. The bios update reduced the fan noise significantly (6 db) when under load as can be seen in this review:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_780_Direct_Cu_II_OC/25.html


Techpowerup and many sites tests differently. Guru3D reports 40dBA and TPU reports 36dBA. dBA scale doesnt scale like that and I mean 36dBA to 40dBA is a huge difference.

Also another thing is that with New Asus bios you get 4-5'C WORSE cooling. Previously was 67-68'C and with the new bios is 72'C. That pretty negative on the ASUS cooling. But I never game or bench with AUTO fans. I used fixed % or customs curve.

Using auto to bench or game, each one is at the mercy of the bios/companies of their cards. They might have tweaked the(Like Asus) to achieve quieter operation with worse cooling. And personally I don't like that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Oh sorry, I overlooked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


No worries smoke. Personally the ASUS is the better card if you can get a good price on it, but anyone of the two you get both would offer an amazing experience.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> The card is dead cold to the touch, so my best guess is that it isn't powering up. I'm guessing that's not a good sign lolz


I wont sugarcoat it for you Justin but it seems the poor thing gave up. I would just take the block out, install the cooler back, re-test it and take it from there. If its gone, RMA time.


----------



## Necrontire

@ Skyn3t: can make me Rév2 Gigabyte ( 80.10.36.00.01 ) without withdrawing the *GPU boost* (thus Mv max 1.21 # 1 and 1.13 # 2)

That would be really nice


----------



## Necrontire




----------



## Dissolution187

Can someone inbox me how to flash my Asus gtx 780 bios please and ty? I want to use skyn3ts bios so I can really see what this card can do. Thanks!


----------



## Necrontire

Sorry


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can someone inbox me how to flash my Asus gtx 780 bios please and ty? I want to use skyn3ts bios so I can really see what this card can do. Thanks!


*SINGLE CARD:*

1) Download the appropriate bios from the 1st page and also Nvflash program and place them in your *C:/* drive in a folder *nvflash* and make a copy of the download bios and rename it to *sky.rom* for easier flash.

2) Press *Windows key+R* on your keyboard to bring the run command with Admin privileges and type "*cmd*".

3) Copy and paste(right click and select paste in the cmd window) the below commands in the command window and press enter.

cd..
cd..
cd nvflash
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -b BACKUPBIOS.rom
nvflash -i0 -6 sky.rom

4)You might be required to press "*y*" again, do so if needed. Leave the pc alone for a few seconds until its finished(flash successful).

5) After the flash is completed and successful, type "*nvflash --protecton*" and press Enter. When it finishes, either close the command window or type "*Quit*".

After the above are done successfully, reboot the PC and if necessary re-install your preferred drivers if necessary.

Thats it with the manual flash. For a more automated flash you can used *EZflash* from our fellow member "*OccamRazor*" sig for a much easier flashing experience.









*FOR SLI:*

1) Download the appropriate bios from the 1st page and also Nvflash program and place them in your *C:/* drive in a folder *nvflash* and make a copy of the download bios and rename it to *sky.rom* for easier flash.

2) Press *Windows key+R* on your keyboard to bring the run command with Admin privileges and type "*cmd*".

3) Copy and paste(right click and select paste in the cmd window) the below commands in the command window and press enter.

cd..
cd..
cd nvflash
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -b BACKUPBIOS.rom
nvflash -i1 -b BACKUPBIOS.rom
nvflash -i0 -6 sky.rom
nvflash -i1 -6 sky.rom

4)You might be required to press "*y*" again, do so if needed. Leave the pc alone for a few seconds until its finished(flash successful).

5) After the flash is completed and successful, type "*nvflash --protecton*" and press Enter. When it finishes, either close the command window or type "*Quit*".

After the above are done successfully, reboot the PC and if necessary re-install your preferred drivers if necessary.

Thats it with the manual flash. For a more automated flash you can used *EZflash* from our fellow member "*OccamRazor*" sig for a much easier flashing experience.


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Although I'm glad people notice what happen to me and although as some friends here suggested that I was just unlucky with my card since others were running 1.3v even on reference cards and nothing happened, I have to correct you just for the sake of it.
> 
> I was *NOT* running Furmark and never ran Furmark on any 780 I owned(Palit, GB). The card died 1-2 seconds after I run valley at clocks [email protected] and it was September which was really hot here. Heat kills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)Its normal. Its called vDroop and its how it works. 1.3v in AB can result from 1.256v-1.275v. Thats why some members here disable LLC to get the card NOT to drop the voltage 0.025v but to add extra 0.025v.
> 
> LLC on: 1.3v - 0.025=1.275v
> LLC off: 1.3v + 0.025=1.325v
> 
> 3) To get voltage above 1.21v which is what Skyn3t's vbios are offering, you need the AB voltage hack. Its the only way with just software and not hardware mods. All vmodded bios from everyone, they max at 1.21v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techpowerup and many sites tests differently. Guru3D reports 40dBA and TPU reports 36dBA. dBA scale doesnt scale like that and I mean 36dBA to 40dBA is a huge difference.
> 
> Also another thing is that with New Asus bios you get 4-5'C WORSE cooling. Previously was 67-68'C and with the new bios is 72'C. That pretty negative on the ASUS cooling. But I never game or bench with AUTO fans. I used fixed % or customs curve.
> 
> Using auto to bench or game, each one is at the mercy of the bios/companies of their cards. They might have tweaked the(Like Asus) to achieve quieter operation with worse cooling. And personally I don't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries smoke. Personally the ASUS is the better card if you can get a good price on it, but anyone of the two you get both would offer an amazing experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont sugarcoat it for you Justin but it seems the poor thing gave up. I would just take the block out, install the cooler back, re-test it and take it from there. If its gone, RMA time.


Yeah, that's what I figured too. Do you think I'd get away with an RMA? I had to break the warranty seals getting the original cooler off... +rep for your advice


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yeah, that's what I figured too. Do you think I'd get away with an RMA? I had to break the warranty seals getting the original cooler off... +rep for your advice


Isn't that the point of a warranty seal? Being able to know if you tampered with the card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> *Can someone inbox me how to flash my Asus gtx 780 bios* please and ty? I want to use skyn3ts bios so I can really see what this card can do. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *1) Download the appropriate bios from the 1st page and also Nvflash program and place them in your C:/ drive in a folder nvflash and make a copy of the download bios and rename it to sky.rom for easier flash.
> 
> 2) Press Windows key+R on your keyboard to bring the run command with Admin privileges and type "cmd".
> 
> 3) Copy and paste(right click and select paste in the cmd window) the below commands in the command window and press enter.
> 
> cd..
> cd..
> cd nvflash
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -b BACKUPBIOS.rom
> nvflash -i0 -6 sky.rom
> 
> 4)You might be required to press "y" again, do so if needed. Leave the pc alone for a few seconds until its finished(flash successful).
> 
> 5) After the flash is completed and successful, type "nvflash --protecton" and press Enter. After its done reboot the PC and if necessary re-install your preferred drivers.*
> 
> Thats it with the manual flash. You can used EZflash from Occam's sig for a much easier flashing experience.


Good one Koniakki!








That´s it right there! Good old school flashing!
Looking for an easier way, EZ3flash tool in my SIG and a guide too!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## smoke420

Hi everyone, I just got a galaxy 780 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162134 it has reference cooler and I was wondering if that meant it had a reference pcb. I want to buy a full-cover block and this card is not on the Ek cooling configuration web site. The strange thing is if I look up the model number on the box, same as the one on newegg 78NNH5DN00G0, Ek's website says its a KFA² GeForce GTX 780 3GB GDDR5 . Im ok if its just a rebrand it was only $400 I just want to make sure the block will fit before I order it. Any help would be appropriated.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good one Koniakki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s it right there! Good old school flashing!
> Looking for an easier way, EZ3flash tool in my SIG and a guide too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


After 100+ flashes so far I can say I know my stuff..









Glad to help and I hope it helps future members too. Maybe I should put it my sig also..


----------



## Trolle BE

has anyone here tried that inno3D x3 ultra dhs?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> has anyone here tried that inno3D x3 ultra dhs?


There was a guy posting about it yesterday in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/400_40#post_21408960

Looks like a pretty nice card.


----------



## JYJelly

Does anyone know of a fix to the GTX 780 HOF stuttering problem? I've updated the BIOS firmware from Galaxy's website, but I'm still getting stuttering in clocks and voltages in Batman Arkham Origins. Thanks









I have the A1 stepping


----------



## kidwolf909

So my new MSI 780 Gaming OC Edition just came in yesterday and I was able to get it installed and play a little BF4 last night. It TEARS through games lol... my 470 is in shame.

But being an OCNer, I would never complain about additional performance, so I'm interested in flashing the SkyN3t BIOS. Unfortunately, I'm a little confused by the information that GPU-Z is providing. It reports that my revision is A1, yet it shows the BIOS version as 80.80.21.00.1C, which I interpret to be a B1 BIOS based on the information in this thread. Can anyone confirm for me which revision I really do have and which BIOS I should be flashing?

Also, my ASIC quality is 87.5! Hope it OCs well!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 1) Although I'm glad people notice what happen to me and although as some friends here suggested that I was just unlucky with my card since others were running 1.3v even on reference cards and nothing happened, I have to correct you just for the sake of it.
> 
> I was *NOT* running Furmark and never ran Furmark on any 780 I owned(Palit, GB). The card died 1-2 seconds after I run valley at clocks [email protected] and it was September which was really hot here. Heat kills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)Its normal. Its called vDroop and its how it works. 1.3v in AB can result from 1.256v-1.275v. Thats why some members here disable LLC to get the card NOT to drop the voltage 0.025v but to add extra 0.025v.
> 
> LLC on: 1.3v - 0.025=1.275v
> LLC off: 1.3v + 0.025=1.325v
> 
> 3) To get voltage above 1.21v which is what Skyn3t's vbios are offering, you need the AB voltage hack. Its the only way with just software and not hardware mods. All vmodded bios from everyone, they max at 1.21v.


Thank you man for explenations and that "your case" clarification, I probably got confused somehow again, I found your posts again a read it again and there is no furmark







. *So it wasn't furmark* but only a "peaceful" Valley benchmark, sry for mystification again... that's something to be afraid of...
But still your card was non-reference PCB the parts are probably different. Just guess - maybe Palit Jetstream has the best cooling but the PCB design is more sensitive to higher voltages.
It is strange because I looked at the PCB and it has if im correct 8 phases for the GPU...
It is even more strange beacause _as you said:_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki on page 1159*
> It barely run for a few seconds to even manage to build up heat. It must have been the voltage that killed.


the temps didnt kill it but the voltage...so _you_ and _razor, skynet etc_ say _"heat kills"_ and I believe it but your case seem to be the exact example where the temperatures weren't the cause...I believe what _OccamRazor_ wrote on page *1342* about the high temps can cause that mosfet will unsolder itself , because the soldering compound will melt - but I personally believe this will happen rather before it would burn like your card...the other thing is that this High temperatures won't kill it instantly but it may probably shorten the lifetime of the card...
So yes Im experimenting, trying what can I get from the card but Im not counting on using it 24/7...

I think it could be a PALIT issue with their PCB...but I would like to see if someone killed a reference card with similar settings...

To avoid any other confusion - if you run 1.275V with LLC disable that means 1.275 + 0.025 = 1.3V! So more accurate should be your card died at 1.3V, shouldn't it?

And repairs were unsuccesful? It was a nice GPU if it was stable at [email protected]

About the LLC etc - I asked because my card started to behave strangely... I flashed stock bios few times for the tests and It behaved like never before - the Card was like it lost it's OC potential - I wasn't able to get stable mor than 1071MHz with stock voltage...any setting that was above +117MHz was "BSOD-like"...even with +37mV it crashed...
My thoughts went crazy like the chip has degraded because too much high Voltage attempts but that's most probably nonsense... I checked out the card in slot and "re-settled" it to fit 100% in the PCIE slot and after that the card finally boosted but not as stable as before - stock bios were 1241MHz OK but now it has problems with 1228mhz...
I don't know, if this is related to the LLC problems with latest drivers or just latest drivers or that the LLC removing wasn't 100% clear and still strange things were happening - on stock bios my card dropped volts even with 106% power 95°C temp target...just set +234mhz +37mV, maxed out the targets and run Uninge heaven and at the tesselated dragon passage it was droppig to 1069mV 1169MHz etc...
And another strange thing is that with +234 it should be 864+130mhz boost + 234MHz offset = 1228MHz - but with this setting it boosted up to 1267MHz...but only at few times, another moment was Volt [email protected] again...
Even though I put the fan on 100% and other fans as well, *the temps were under 79°C stock limit and the card still wasn't holidng max clocks...*.
The most important thing is that it was insane power hungry - Just run Heaven and on stock bios *the power went on 108%*...
After that I flashed the first bios where it worked OK and that was the skynet rev3 reference "37"...and found that with proper cooling I can get 1293MHz stable with 1263-1269mV...
So I see it as something went most probably wrong on my card but hard to say if the LLC mod did some mess in windows or it is because of the broken off resistor and capacitor at the memory chip.


----------



## TheMasterNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JYJelly*
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix to the GTX 780 HOF stuttering problem? I've updated the BIOS firmware from Galaxy's website, but I'm still getting stuttering in clocks and voltages in Batman Arkham Origins. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the A1 stepping


That is very strange.....I also have a HOF with A1 stepping, but my issues were fixed after the bios update. I would try it again if you haven't already.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*
> 
> So my new MSI 780 Gaming OC Edition just came in yesterday and I was able to get it installed and play a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> little BF4 last night. It TEARS through games lol... my 470 is in shame.
> 
> But being an OCNer, I would never complain about additional performance, so I'm interested in flashing the SkyN3t BIOS. Unfortunately, I'm a little confused by the information that GPU-Z is providing. It reports that my revision is A1, yet it shows the BIOS version as 80.80.21.00.1C, which I interpret to be a B1 BIOS based on the information in this thread. Can anyone confirm for me which revision I really do have and which BIOS I should be flashing?
> 
> Also, my ASIC quality is 87.5! Hope it OCs well!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


GPU-Z lies, if it's 80.80 bios it's B1.


----------



## JYJelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMasterNoob*
> 
> That is very strange.....I also have a HOF with A1 stepping, but my issues were fixed after the bios update. I would try it again if you haven't already.


I redownloaded the latest Nvidia drivers and it seems to work now! Been playing for an hour and a half and no more stuttering


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*
> 
> So my new MSI 780 Gaming OC Edition just came in yesterday and I was able to get it installed and play a little BF4 last night. It TEARS through games lol... my 470 is in shame.
> 
> But being an OCNer, I would never complain about additional performance, so I'm interested in flashing the SkyN3t BIOS. Unfortunately, I'm a little confused by the information that GPU-Z is providing. It reports that my revision is A1, yet it shows the BIOS version as 80.80.21.00.1C, which I interpret to be a B1 BIOS based on the information in this thread. Can anyone confirm for me which revision I really do have and which BIOS I should be flashing?
> 
> Also, my ASIC quality is 87.5! Hope it OCs well!
> 
> Thanks in advance!






If this is your card and you have 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios then you should flash this Skyn3t Bios:

Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx
New Nvidia GTX 780 B1 Chip with Bios version 80.80.21.XX.XX

MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.1C
[*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18989
Also in my SIG you have EZ3flash tool to flash your card easily and hassle free, also get the flash guide in my SIG!
Any doubt PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is your card and you have 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios then you should flash this Skyn3t Bios:
> 
> Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
> First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
> Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx
> New Nvidia GTX 780 B1 Chip with Bios version 80.80.21.XX.XX
> 
> MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.1C
> [*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18989
> Also in my SIG you have EZ3flash tool to flash your card easily and hassle free, also get the flash guide in my SIG!
> Any doubt PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Did sky change the bioses recently to 500W?
Max was 450W when he started off with the B1 cards.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is your card and you have 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios then you should flash this Skyn3t Bios:
> 
> Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
> First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
> Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx
> New Nvidia GTX 780 B1 Chip with Bios version 80.80.21.XX.XX
> 
> MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.1C
> [*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18989
> Also in my SIG you have EZ3flash tool to flash your card easily and hassle free, also get the flash guide in my SIG!
> Any doubt PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ed, thanks a bunch! That is my card and my BIOS! I will be sure to use your flash guide and get right on it


----------



## VettePilot

so does anyone know how to get the 780's in sli to work well in BF4? I have had no luck and done everything I can think of. Reinstalling drivers fresh OS install, unparked cores, reinstalled directx, and enabled K-Boost and nothing makes a single bit of difference. It is like SLI is not working. tried the last 3 drivers. Does Win 8.1 really make a difference? If so I will buy it. I am sick of massive FPS fluctuations even on low settings.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> so does anyone know how to get the 780's in sli to work well in BF4? I have had no luck and done everything I can think of. Reinstalling drivers fresh OS install, unparked cores, reinstalled directx, and enabled K-Boost and nothing makes a single bit of difference. It is like SLI is not working. tried the last 3 drivers. Does Win 8.1 really make a difference? If so I will buy it. I am sick of massive FPS fluctuations even on low settings.


Win 8 (don't need to push 8.1) will make *some* difference due to it's full support of dx11.1, which bf4 makes use of, the last update seemed to break SLi pretty good until DICE & Nvidia push new updates.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> so does anyone know how to get the 780's in sli to work well in BF4? I have had no luck and done everything I can think of. Reinstalling drivers fresh OS install, unparked cores, reinstalled directx, and enabled K-Boost and nothing makes a single bit of difference. It is like SLI is not working. tried the last 3 drivers. Does Win 8.1 really make a difference? If so I will buy it. I am sick of massive FPS fluctuations even on low settings.


BF4 has problems with both SLI and CrossFire. One of the guys said he installed Win 8 and it worked perfectly afterwards, but you should take that with a grain of salt. If you are bored and have some money to throw on Win8 I would give it a shot, but know that it's mainly a problem with the game more so than the OS


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> BF4 has problems with both SLI and CrossFire. One of the guys said he installed Win 8 and it worked perfectly afterwards, but you should take that with a grain of salt. If you are bored and have some money to throw on Win8 I would give it a shot, but know that it's mainly a problem with the game more so than the OS


true, accept for the fact that the game is built with dx11.1 features, which is something win 7 lacks support for.


----------



## Leopard2lx

So my card is stable at 1280 Mhz with Power Limit at 100%. Anything over 1280 crashes even if I move the Power slider to 150%

Is that normal?

I would think I would have more room to overclock, but increasing the PL does not help if I increase the clock over 1280.


----------



## VettePilot

Ok so I will try win 8 and see. I have zero faith that DICE will fix the issues. None of the updates have improved the game at all. It was better in beta to be honest. This game feels like an Alpha build still. I know that the AMD 290's in SLi get consistent higher FPS even on Ultra and high resolution percentage of 150%.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Did sky change the bioses recently to 500W?
> Max was 450W when he started off with the B1 cards.


Yap! 500W!







Blame me for the shutdowns!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*
> 
> Ed, thanks a bunch! That is my card and my BIOS! I will be sure to use your flash guide and get right on it












Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## driedupfish

Hey Guys I am kind of worry about my temp:
I just received my MSI GTX N780 Twin Frozr gaming edition and did some gaming and benchmark to test the temp.

Ambient Room Temp: 16 C (61 F)

At 60% fan speed: Tomb Raider (Ultimate setting) - 67 C after 30 minute gameplay.

At 60% fan speed: 3D MARK 11 - 65 C

At AUTO fan speed: Unigine Heaven 4.0 - 75 C after a few runs.

Now these temps seem okay, but keep in mind that the ambient temp is only 16 C. Whereas in most benchmarks I see the ambient room temp is around 20's C, and they seem to have around the same or better temp.

Should I worry about this? I have only increased core clock by +70 mhz but did not increase voltage. I did not touch the temperature limit either (79C default).

I contacted Newegg and they can only refund me in the form of store credit.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can someone inbox me how to flash my Asus gtx 780 bios please and ty? I want to use skyn3ts bios so I can really see what this card can do. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Download the appropriate bios from the 1st page and also Nvflash program and place them in your *C:/* drive in a folder *nvflash* and make a copy of the download bios and rename it to *sky.rom* for easier flash.
> 
> 2) Press *Windows key+R* on your keyboard to bring the run command with Admin privileges and type "*cmd*".
> 
> 3) Copy and paste(right click and select paste in the cmd window) the below commands in the command window and press enter.
> 
> cd..
> cd..
> cd nvflash
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -b BACKUPBIOS.rom
> nvflash -i0 -6 sky.rom
> 
> 4)You might be required to press "*y*" again, do so if needed. Leave the pc alone for a few seconds until its finished(flash successful).
> 
> 5) After the flash is completed and successful, type "*nvflash --protecton*" and press Enter. After its done reboot the PC and if necessary re-install your preferred drivers.
> 
> Thats it with the manual flash. For a more automated flash you can used *EZflash* from our fellow member "*OccamRazor*" sig for a much easier flashing experience.
Click to expand...

Thanks man this helped me with my flash.

Sent from my DNA


----------



## GhostDog99

I think the old 3 VBios with 130 power is better than the new A3 Vbios with 150 power

For me the old bios gave me like 24180 GPU score in fire strike
And the new bios with more power at the same clocks only gave me a GPU score of 22010

Don't know why it was all the same but the bios
So I want back to the old VBios


----------



## xJakkx

I know this may seem a stupid question, but considering that the price of an non reference R9 290 is now the same as a 780, at least, here in the UK, is it worth waiting for the non reference R9 290's to come out? The main reason I wanted an R9 290 was the 4GB VRAM which comes in very handy when playing Skyrim with loads of HD textures, as I currently max out my 2GB card and have seen people with 780's go up to 2.8GB VRAM usage when playing Skyrim with HD textures. The R9 290 also has superior performance in a few games. Is it worth waiting for the non reference R9 290's for that extra VRAM/performance or should I just get a 780 right now?


----------



## woomdawg

When I finally got my sli setup going last night and I ran Valley, afterburner osd reported 575mhz on bot cards and the valley osd reported 1202mhz on both cards just like I oc'd them. My Valley score was like 4500ish. Is something wrong?

Sent from my DNA


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> When I finally got my sli setup going last night and I ran Valley, afterburner osd reported 575mhz on bot cards and the valley osd reported 1202mhz on both cards just like I oc'd them. My Valley score was like 4500ish. Is something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my DNA


AB and Precision X do that some times
Do you have the Kboost on ?


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> When I finally got my sli setup going last night and I ran Valley, afterburner osd reported 575mhz on bot cards and the valley osd reported 1202mhz on both cards just like I oc'd them. My Valley score was like 4500ish. Is something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my DNA
> 
> 
> 
> AB and Precision X do that some times
> Do you have the Kboost on ?
Click to expand...

I do not think so. Isn't that score really low to?

Sent from my DNA


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I do not think so. Isn't that score really low to?
> 
> Sent from my DNA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I do not think so. Isn't that score really low to?
> 
> Sent from my DNA


I dont really know mate i dont look at score i look at the FPS but for 1202 it looks ok

my 780s @ 1407 / 1900 get 140.1 FPS around 5800 Score or so

Edite : here is my Valley run


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I do not think so. Isn't that score really low to?
> 
> Sent from my DNA
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I do not think so. Isn't that score really low to?
> 
> Sent from my DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont really know mate i dont look at score i look at the FPS but for 1202 it looks ok
> 
> my 780s @ 1407 / 1900 get 140.1 FPS around 5800 Score or so
> 
> Edite : here is my Valley run
Click to expand...

Ok I feel a lot better now. My fps were around 110ish,this was all real late after a really long day at work please forgive me for not having exact numbers. I need to try some bf4 when I get home and see how it does. Thanks for help man.

Sent from my DNA


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Ok I feel a lot better now. My fps were around 110ish,this was all real late after a really long day at work please forgive me for not having exact numbers. I need to try some bf4 when I get home and see how it does. Thanks for help man.
> 
> Sent from my DNA


NP mate any time


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyenceFiction*
> 
> Thank you man for explenations and that "your case" clarification, I probably got confused somehow again, I found your posts again a read it again and there is no furmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *So it wasn't furmark* but only a "peaceful" Valley benchmark, sry for mystification again...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> that's something to be afraid of...
> But still your card was non-reference PCB the parts are probably different. Just guess - maybe Palit Jetstream has the best cooling but the PCB design is more sensitive to higher voltages.
> It is strange because I looked at the PCB and it has if im correct 8 phases for the GPU...
> It is even more strange beacause _as you said:_
> the temps didnt kill it but the voltage...so _you_ and _razor, skynet etc_ say _"heat kills"_ and I believe it but your case seem to be the exact example where the temperatures weren't the cause...I believe what _OccamRazor_ wrote on page *1342* about the high temps can cause that mosfet will unsolder itself , because the soldering compound will melt - but I personally believe this will happen rather before it would burn like your card...the other thing is that this High temperatures won't kill it instantly but it may probably shorten the lifetime of the card...
> So yes Im experimenting, trying what can I get from the card but Im not counting on using it 24/7...
> 
> I think it could be a PALIT issue with their PCB...but I would like to see if someone killed a reference card with similar settings...
> 
> To avoid any other confusion - if you run 1.275V with LLC disable that means 1.275 + 0.025 = 1.3V! So more accurate should be your card died at 1.3V, shouldn't it?
> 
> And repairs were unsuccesful? It was a nice GPU if it was stable at [email protected]
> 
> About the LLC etc - I asked because my card started to behave strangely... I flashed stock bios few times for the tests and It behaved like never before - the Card was like it lost it's OC potential - I wasn't able to get stable mor than 1071MHz with stock voltage...any setting that was above +117MHz was "BSOD-like"...even with +37mV it crashed...
> My thoughts went crazy like the chip has degraded because too much high Voltage attempts but that's most probably nonsense... I checked out the card in slot and "re-settled" it to fit 100% in the PCIE slot and after that the card finally boosted but not as stable as before - stock bios were 1241MHz OK but now it has problems with 1228mhz...
> I don't know, if this is related to the LLC problems with latest drivers or just latest drivers or that the LLC removing wasn't 100% clear and still strange things were happening - on stock bios my card dropped volts even with 106% power 95°C temp target...just set +234mhz +37mV, maxed out the targets and run Uninge heaven and at the tesselated dragon passage it was droppig to 1069mV 1169MHz etc...
> And another strange thing is that with +234 it should be 864+130mhz boost + 234MHz offset = 1228MHz - but with this setting it boosted up to 1267MHz...but only at few times, another moment was Volt [email protected] again...
> Even though I put the fan on 100% and other fans as well, *the temps were under 79°C stock limit and the card still wasn't holidng max clocks...*.
> The most important thing is that it was insane power hungry - Just run Heaven and on stock bios *the power went on 108%*...
> After that I flashed the first bios where it worked OK and that was the skynet rev3 reference "37"...and found that with proper cooling I can get 1293MHz stable with 1263-1269mV...
> So I see it as something went most probably wrong on my card but hard to say if the LLC mod did some mess in windows or it is because of the broken off resistor and capacitor at the memory chip.


Thats a lot to reply to!! I leave it for a bit later..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Hey Guys I am kind of worry about my temp:
> I just received my MSI GTX N780 Twin Frozr gaming edition and did some gaming and benchmark to test the temp.
> 
> Ambient Room Temp: 16 C (61 F)
> 
> At 60% fan speed: Tomb Raider (Ultimate setting) - 67 C after 30 minute gameplay.
> 
> At 60% fan speed: 3D MARK 11 - 65 C
> 
> At AUTO fan speed: Unigine Heaven 4.0 - 75 C after a few runs.
> 
> Now these temps seem okay, but keep in mind that the ambient temp is only 16 C. Whereas in most benchmarks I see the ambient room temp is around 20's C, and they seem to have around the same or better temp.
> 
> Should I worry about this? I have only increased core clock by +70 mhz but did not increase voltage. I did not touch the temperature limit either (79C default).
> 
> I contacted Newegg and they can only refund me in the form of store credit.


Hmm... That seems a bit too high for that low ambient. Coincidentally my card idles now at 16'C with 95% fan.

Since we have similar ambient if you wish we can run together a Valley run with some heavy OC(1202+) on core and mem at 60% or even better at 70-80% fan and compare temps.

Mind that I would assume good case airflow would play a small role too. I have 2 110CFM 120mm fans push-pull(below on the left and right) on the card.. lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Thanks man this helped me with my flash.
> 
> Sent from my DNA


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Faithh

Isn't it possible to have your gpu fans turning off when the card is downclocked at 342MHz/666MHz? Just like semi-passive PSU's? Kinda have 2 780's dc2oc's and the fans are just too loud for me at idle.


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thats a lot to reply to!! I leave it for a bit later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... That seems a bit too high for that low ambient. Coincidentally my card idles now at 16'C with 95% fan.
> 
> Since we have similar ambient if you wish we can run together a Valley run with some heavy OC(1202+) on core and mem at 60% or even better at 70-80% fan and compare temps.
> 
> Mind that I would assume good case airflow would play a small role too. I have 2 110CFM 120mm fans push-pull(below on the left and right) on the card.. lol!
> Glad to hear that.


Thanks Koniakki. What I was saying is that the ambient room temperature I was running the card at was 16 C. That is not the same as your card idling at 16 C with the fan at 95%, is it? Is your room temperature around the 16 C range? It'll be great if you can run Unigine Heaven 4 for a few loops at AUTO fan, and share your temp.

Thanks.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Isn't it possible to have your gpu fans turning off when the card is downclocked at 342MHz/666MHz? Just like semi-passive PSU's? Kinda have 2 780's dc2oc's and the fans are just too loud for me at idle.


The DC2OC is one of the quietest 780s along with the MSI gaming. What bios are you running? Asus has a quiet bios on their website that reduces the idle fan speed to 26% It significantly reduced the idle noise for me.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> The DC2OC is one of the quietest 780s along with the MSI gaming. What bios are you running? Asus has a quiet bios on their website that reduces the idle fan speed to 26% It significantly reduced the idle noise for me.


I have them flashed already and is still noisy for me


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Thanks Koniakki. What I was saying is that the ambient room temperature I was running the card at was 16 C. That is not the same as your card idling at 16 C with the fan at 95%, is it? Is your room temperature around the 16 C range? It'll be great if you can run Unigine Heaven 4 for a few loops at AUTO fan, and share your temp.
> 
> Thanks.


Of course its not the same but assuming you let your card run at 95-100% fan speed it would idle too close to your ambient temps like mine if I'm not mistaken. I'm not an expert on temps and heat in general.

Also I'm sorry but I don't trust AUTO fans because each company can tweak/set it differently. Some aggressively and some more loosely for quieter operation.

If you wish I can run Heaven with a fixed fan between 60-100% fan and clocks above [email protected] so we can get max heat output on the run. I hope I'm clear to what I'm trying to say.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Hey Guys I am kind of worry about my temp:
> I just received my MSI GTX N780 Twin Frozr gaming edition and did some gaming and benchmark to test the temp.
> 
> Ambient Room Temp: 16 C (61 F)
> 
> At 60% fan speed: Tomb Raider (Ultimate setting) - 67 C after 30 minute gameplay.
> 
> At 60% fan speed: 3D MARK 11 - 65 C
> 
> At AUTO fan speed: Unigine Heaven 4.0 - 75 C after a few runs.
> 
> Now these temps seem okay, but keep in mind that the ambient temp is only 16 C. Whereas in most benchmarks I see the ambient room temp is around 20's C, and they seem to have around the same or better temp.
> 
> Should I worry about this? I have only increased core clock by +70 mhz but did not increase voltage. I did not touch the temperature limit either (79C default).
> 
> I contacted Newegg and they can only refund me in the form of store credit.


That's way of. I have the same card. At 16C ambient (which is cold!) and 60% fan speed you should not be getting more than 60C ever. You haven't even increased the voltage.


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Of course its not the same but assuming you let your card run at 95-100% fan speed it would idle too close to your ambient temps like mine if I'm not mistaken. I'm not an expert on temps and heat in general.
> 
> Also I'm sorry but I don't trust AUTO fans because each company can tweak/set it differently. Some aggressively and some more loosely for quieter operation.
> 
> If you wish I can run Heaven with a fixed fan between 60-100% fan and clocks above [email protected] so we can get max heat output on the run. I hope I'm clear to what I'm trying to say.


Cool , can you run Heaven at around 50% fixed fan speed. Thanks.


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> That's way of. I have the same card. At 16C ambient (which is cold!) and 60% fan speed you should not be getting more than 60C ever. You haven't even increased the voltage.


I know !

Sigh, I guess RMA time...


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> That's way of. I have the same card. At 16C ambient (which is cold!) and 60% fan speed you should not be getting more than 60C ever. You haven't even increased the voltage.


Can you tell me your temp? Is your card OC'd with increased voltage? Your fan profile speed? Thanks.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> I know !
> 
> Sigh, I guess RMA time...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Can you tell me your temp? Is your card OC'd with increased voltage? Your fan profile speed? Thanks.


Sure I have valley, heaven, tomb raider and metro to try out.

I use the bios skyn3t modified for my card. That bios in the first page for the b1 cards comes from my card.

I use 1212mV and my card runs at 1228/7200. I could try something lower to compare to your results. What OC would you like me to try and which of those apps above. I will try them out later tonight (it's night time in Sweden now).


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Sure I have valley, heaven, tomb raider and metro to try out.
> 
> I use the bios skyn3t modified for my card. That bios in the first page for the b1 cards comes from my card.
> 
> I use 1212mV and my card runs at 1228/7200. I could try something lower to compare to your results. What OC would you like me to try and which of those apps above. I will try them out later tonight (it's night time in Sweden now).


Thanks, Can you do the following:

Can you tell me your room temp? Is it close to 15 - 16 C ? If you don't know maybe a rough estimate? Can you run the card at 1110 Mhz core and base memory clock, at default voltage?

Can you play (not benchmark) Tomb Raider for an extended period of time at ultimate setting, Tressfx off, 2x SSAA, with fans fixed at 60%?

Can you run Heaven 4.0 for a few loops at AUTO fan speed?

Thank you so much, if you don't have the time to do all these, it's okay.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Thanks, Can you do the following:
> 
> Can you tell me your room temp? Is it close to 15 - 16 C ? If you don't know maybe a rough estimate? Can you run the card at 1110 Mhz core and base memory clock, at default voltage?
> 
> Can you play (not benchmark) Tomb Raider for an extended period of time at ultimate setting, Tressfx off, 2x SSAA, with fans fixed at 60%?
> 
> Can you run Heaven 4.0 for a few loops at AUTO fan speed?
> 
> Thank you so much, if you don't have the time to do all these, it's okay.


Sure. But I can only do one of the tests today, you decide which one. I don't have time to do more. I'll give you max 15min.
I can measure temperature in my room so no problem.









So TR or heaven? Auto or fixed. Heaven is easier for me because I'm not in the mood of playing TR really haha.


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Sure. But I can only do one of the tests today, you decide which one. I don't have time to do more. I'll give you max 15min.
> I can measure temperature in my room so no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So TR or heaven? Auto or fixed. Heaven is easier for me because I'm not in the mood of playing TR really haha.


Okay, then please run Heaven 4.0 a couple of loops, basically long enough to get a consistent temp, at AUTO fan speed and the core / memory clocks / voltage I posted earlier.

Thank you so much.

EDIT: My core was running at 1110 and memory at stock. Voltage at stock.

Also: 1920x1200, 8x MSAA, extreme tessellation. Basically, the highest preset at 1920x1200.

Thanks.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Okay, then please run Heaven 4.0 a couple of loops, basically long enough to get a consistent temp, at AUTO fan speed and the core / memory clocks / voltage I posted earlier.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> EDIT: My core was running at 1110 and memory at stock. Voltage at stock.
> 
> Also: 1920x1200, 8x MSAA, extreme tessellation.
> 
> Thanks.


Your sure about that?
Auto fan speed is worthless. Because the fans will adjust based on temperatures so you still won't get any information out of it. Auto means just that, auto.
If you wan't to compare temperatures it's better to set a fixed fan speed and read the temperatures based off of that.


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Your sure about that?
> Auto fan speed is worthless. Because the fans will adjust based on temperatures so you still won't get any information out of it. Auto means just that, auto.
> If you wan't to compare temperatures it's better to set a fixed fan speed and read the temperatures based off of that.


Okay, can you do a fixed 53% fan speed then?

I am at work right now so I can't do any benchmarks to compare. I don't get home till 2.5 hours later.

EDIT: Do 53% instead of 50% please.

I really preferred that you do an extended gameplay run of Tomb Raider at fixed 60% fan speed. But if you don't want to, that is okay







.Thanks for your help.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Okay, can you do a fixed 53% fan speed then?
> 
> I am at work right now so I can't do any benchmarks to compare. I don't get home till 2.5 hours later.
> 
> EDIT: Do 53% instead of 50% please.
> 
> I really preferred that you do an extended gameplay run of Tomb Raider at fixed 60% fan speed. But if you don't want to, that is okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Thanks for your help.


It's not that I don't want to. I just don't have time to do these things since I have beaten TR long time ago so I would sit there and play and basically waste my time








It's easier if we try benchmarks or even TR benchmark where I don't need to be next to the PC.


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> It's not that I don't want to. I just don't have time to do these things since I have beaten TR long time ago so I would sit there and play and basically waste my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easier if we try benchmarks or even TR benchmark where I don't need to be next to the PC.


Okay, then please do the Heaven benchmark at 53% fan speed. Highest graphical preset. 1920x1200. (My monitor is 1440p, but I ran the benchmark at 1200p).

Thanks.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Okay, then please do the Heaven benchmark at 53% fan speed. Highest graphical preset. 1920x1200. (My monitor is 1440p, but I ran the benchmark at 1200p).
> 
> Thanks.


Just after 3-4 runs the temp had stabilized. I still continued to run for about 20mins.

Ambient temp was 19 at first and then 20 towards the end.

64C as hottest with 53% fan speed at 1110MHz and everything else on stock.









Hope it helps. Everything maxed out in Heaven.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thats a lot to reply to!! I leave it for a bit later..


Ok







I usually have long posts.
But this one is not the case!


----------



## kelvinchen

hihi all bro ,sorry for asking ,can i flash skyn3t vBios to my Leadtek gtx780??last night just test 1170mhz max on stock cooler .if after i flash this bios can i get more core speed ?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Okay, can you do a fixed 53% fan speed then?
> 
> I am at work right now so I can't do any benchmarks to compare. I don't get home till 2.5 hours later.
> 
> EDIT: Do 53% instead of 50% please.
> 
> I really preferred that you do an extended gameplay run of Tomb Raider at fixed 60% fan speed. But if you don't want to, that is okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Thanks for your help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Okay, then please do the Heaven benchmark at 53% fan speed. Highest graphical preset. 1920x1200. (My monitor is 1440p, but I ran the benchmark at 1200p).
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Just after 3-4 runs the temp had stabilized. I still continued to run for about 20mins.
> 
> Ambient temp was 19 at first and then 20 towards the end.
> 
> 64C as hottest with 53% fan speed at 1110MHz and everything else on stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. Everything maxed out in Heaven.


Can I play too??









Heaven 2 runs about 15min each @1110/1650 with 53% fan. Before I start I set the fan at 95% until the card stabilized at 18'C and then set the fan down to 53% and did the runs.

1st run on the left of the AB screenshot is Heaven with all settings in NVCP(throught inspector) like AA/AF/AO etc set to Highest/Quality along with VSync on. Did a benchmark too. Score 50.3FPS

2st run on the right of the AB screenshot is Heaven with all settings in NVCP(throught inspector) turned off or set to Performance along with VSync off. Did a benchmark too. Score 58.5FPS

Both runs of 15 minutes each resulted in a max temp of 53'C. Coincidentally the same as the fan speed.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Can I play too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 2 runs about 15min each @1110/1650 with 53% fan. Before I start I set the fan at 95% until the card stabilized at 18'C and then set the fan down to 53% and did the runs.
> 
> 1st run on the left of the AB screenshot is Heaven with all settings in NVCP(throught inspector) like AA/AF/AO etc set to Highest/Quality along with VSync on. Did a benchmark too. Score 50.3FPS
> 
> 2st run on the right of the AB screenshot is Heaven with all settings in NVCP(throught inspector) turned off or set to Performance along with VSync off. Did a benchmark too. Score 58.5FPS
> 
> Both runs of 15 minutes each resulted in a max temp of 53'C. Coincidentally the same as the fan speed.


I think you missed the point. We have the same card. we are checking if his card is alright.
You don't have the same card.
53% on two different brands is not the same. Your fan speed is obviously higher ergo louder.
Also Your ambient temp? WAY below 19-20C that I had. If your card can reach 18C that means your ambient temp if even lower.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> I think you missed the point. We have the same card. we are checking if his card is alright.
> You don't have the same card.
> 53% on two different brands is not the same. Your fan speed is obviously higher ergo louder.
> Also Your ambient temp? WAY below 19-20C that I had. If your card can reach 18C that means your ambient temp if even lower.


I didn't miss any point because there was none to begin with. Well in general that is.









I posted those runs just for fun. Notice the funny remark at the beginning of my previous post.

Also @53% fan speed was about 2306-2342rpm. And I couldn't even hear it over my 2 37dBA Scythe fans creating a vortex around it... lol!









Edit: wow I'm so defensive lately.. Must be the holidays.. I'm one of those that get sad and a bit depressed this time of year..


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I didn't miss any point because there was none to begin with. Well in general that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted those runs just for fun. Notice the funny remark at the beginning of my previous post.
> 
> Also @53% fan speed was about 2306-2342rpm. And I couldn't even hear it over my 2 37dBA Scythe fans creating a vortex around it... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wow I'm so defensive lately.. Must be the holidays.. I'm one of those that get sad and a bit depressed this time of year..










2300RPM is to loud for those who like silent cards.

The Twin Frozr IV doesn't even run that fast with 70%.


----------



## 2Degreez

.......................


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Degreez*
> 
> New to the 780 Club. MSI GTX TF780. Only had time to throw on my EK Back Plate. Have yet to have time to play with it yet. Maybe this weekend.


Looks good with that backplate!

Damn. Where did you get it?


----------



## driedupfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Just after 3-4 runs the temp had stabilized. I still continued to run for about 20mins.
> 
> Ambient temp was 19 at first and then 20 towards the end.
> 
> 64C as hottest with 53% fan speed at 1110MHz and everything else on stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. Everything maxed out in Heaven.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Just after 3-4 runs the temp had stabilized. I still continued to run for about 20mins.
> 
> Ambient temp was 19 at first and then 20 towards the end.
> 
> 64C as hottest with 53% fan speed at 1110MHz and everything else on stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. Everything maxed out in Heaven.


Hey Man, thank you for your help. Ran the same benchmark at 16 C ambient room temp. Temperature got up to 71 C. Ah well, I was thinking of SLI'ing with my current EVGA 780, but I can't imagine how much hotter it'll get when in SLI. So I am just going to return it.


----------



## 2Degreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Looks good with that backplate!
> 
> Damn. Where did you get it?


I bought the EK-FC Titan SE Back plate on AMAZON. The seller is Hellfire-PC. Hellfire-PC is also on eBay. Super fast shipping, nice products. If you have the MSI TF780 Gaming I have a back plate thread that explains what size screws and nuts you need to install.

ek backplate install


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driedupfish*
> 
> Hey Man, thank you for your help. Ran the same benchmark at 16 C ambient room temp. Temperature got up to 71 C. Ah well, I was thinking of SLI'ing with my current EVGA 780, but I can't imagine how much hotter it'll get when in SLI. So I am just going to return it.


Yeah it's a dud. Unless you have a bad case with poor ventilation?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Degreez*
> 
> I bought the EK-FC Titan SE Back plate on AMAZON. The seller is Hellfire-PC. Hellfire-PC is also on eBay. Super fast shipping, nice products. If you have the MSI TF780 Gaming I have a back plate thread that explains what size screws and nuts you need to install.


Yup, that's the card.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

How well does the Evga SuperClocked with reference cooler overclock in SLI on air? I would appreciate it if you post your temps and Max boost clock. What additional cooling did you require like case fans? How would the noise compare to the gtx lightning? I am thinking of getting rid of my pair of lightning's because I cannot get the temps of the upper card less than 80C on stock LN2 clocks. Too much heat from the lower card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Heads up guys! NEW TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.7.5

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2317/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-5/

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2300RPM is to loud for those who like silent cards.
> 
> The Twin Frozr IV doesn't even run that fast with 70%.


All good!









Just out of curiosity, how much is the fan speed of the TF at 53% and 70%? Also a couple of screenshots of AB showing the fan tachometer and fan speed would be great!









I'm asking because I didn't know that they had such a huge difference between them rpm wise.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> All good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much is the fan speed of the TF at 53% and 70%? Also a couple of screenshots of AB showing the fan tachometer and fan speed would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking because I didn't know that they had such a huge difference between them rpm wise.


Of course they do, that's the most common misconception when people talk about temps.
Hope this helps









1500 at 53%
and 2000 at 70%


----------



## Necrontire

Anybody knows he the software used by Skyn3t to modify the tensions?


----------



## OccamRazor

? Tensions? you mean voltages? HEX! The best and safest way to mod bios but not the easiest!








But you can use KBT and become the next 10000000000 quasi-bios modder out there!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Necrontire

Yes the voltage forgiveness







, KBT does not allow of modified this parameter this one being intoxicated :/ and it is him who I shall like modified exactly


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Yes the voltage forgiveness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , KBT does not allow of modified this parameter this one being intoxicated :/ and it is him who I shall like modified exactly


Do you use google translate perhaps? Just wondering?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Any easy way to edit the bios on these cards? I would love a higher power limit and possibly unlocked 1.21v without any other changes.


----------



## kelvinchen

1st bios mod test,Leadtek gtx780 stock cooler 1.212v 1300mhz


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Any easy way to edit the bios on these cards? I would love a higher power limit and possibly unlocked 1.21v without any other changes.


Easyest way is grab one of sky's bios of the 1st page


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I honestly don't like the removal of boost clocks. I don't want to have to use afterburner at all times.

Ideally, I would love to do what I did with titan and use KBT to bump up the vcore to 1.21v in 3d, bump up the nominal power limit and set the boost clock to where I want since I'm under water anyways.

Honestly, Sky's bios kind of does the opposite of what I'm really looking for in that it'll make me have to use some third party utility at all times or be stuck with much lower than normal clocks.

Sadly, KBT doesn't work for either of my cards. Once is an 80.80 bios an the other is an 80.10.3A

When using aftermarket cooling I've always enjoyed being able to flash the clocks that I want to use directly onto the bios.


----------



## Necrontire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Do you use google translate perhaps? Just wondering?


==> Reverso


----------



## 7eleven

Hi guys,
May I ask you if your 780 cards are at 99 or 100% or even close to maximum GPU usage when you play BF4 ? Mine is reaching 99 sometimes but most of the time I play it's around 60-70% which I don't appreciate as sometimes my FPS frop to 45, which can stay at 45 during few seconds on some maps....
I would like my card to be used at close to 100% during the whole time I play BF4 without low FPS...








Do you guys have the same with your cards ? or any idea how to fix that "problem"..?
Thanks!








I asked someone to try it in one of the map I have issues (Shanghai) he has a constant 55-70 FPS while i'm often at 45 even 35 when i'm in the chopper....

PS : I have a i7 2600 (not K) and 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz, use Win 7... do you think the CPU can be the problem?


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Hi guys,
> May I ask you if your 780 cards are at 99 or 100% or even close to maximum GPU usage when you play BF4 ? Mine is reaching 99 sometimes but most of the time I play it's around 60-70% which I don't appreciate as sometimes my FPS frop to 45, which can stay at 45 during few seconds on some maps....
> I would like my card to be used at close to 100% during the whole time I play BF4 without low FPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have the same with your cards ? or any idea how to fix that "problem"..?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked someone to try it in one of the map I have issues (Shanghai) he has a constant 55-70 FPS while i'm often at 45 even 35 when i'm in the chopper....
> 
> PS : I have a i7 2600 (not K) and 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz, use Win 7... do you think the CPU can be the problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Hi guys,
> May I ask you if your 780 cards are at 99 or 100% or even close to maximum GPU usage when you play BF4 ? Mine is reaching 99 sometimes but most of the time I play it's around 60-70% which I don't appreciate as sometimes my FPS frop to 45, which can stay at 45 during few seconds on some maps....
> I would like my card to be used at close to 100% during the whole time I play BF4 without low FPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have the same with your cards ? or any idea how to fix that "problem"..?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked someone to try it in one of the map I have issues (Shanghai) he has a constant 55-70 FPS while i'm often at 45 even 35 when i'm in the chopper....
> 
> PS : I have a i7 2600 (not K) and 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz, use Win 7... do you think the CPU can be the problem?


30-60 sli for me... Mostly 30-50 though


----------



## 7eleven

30-60% GPU usage ?
But with a SLI I guess you never see 35-50 FPS whatever the map...?


----------



## Durvelle27

I have a GTX 550 Ti and I was wondering If its worth using as a dedicated Physx card along side a GTX 780 SC


----------



## crun

Hey. I am considering selling my Gigabyte R9 290 (@290X) and buying GTX780 instead.

Which card from those two woud you get?

Gigabyte GeForce GTX780 3072MB 384bit OC (GV-N780OC-3GD)
or
MSI GeForce GTX780 3GB 384bit Twin Frozr OC (N780 TF 3GD5/OC)
or
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 w/ ACX Cooler (03G-P4-2782-KR) [NOT the SuperClocked edition. Does it overclock as well? I don't care about the factory overclock]

Which one overclocks (on average) the best? And how loud is it AFTER overclocking? If it throttles above 80c, then max temp for me would be 75-78c

Keep in mind I live in Poland, so no newegg deals or anything. Furthermore, list is short because most cards are sold without additional games (which I would sell) or are significantly more expensive


----------



## smoke420

Hello everyone I just got my razor water block installed and have a few questions.

I am using stock bios and my temps have not gone above 40c is it safe to run at max voltage 24/7? (+38 in EVGA Precision)

What is an average overclock at that voltage?

I have noticed that if I overclock too far all my monitors (3+1) just turn off. (no signal) I am then forced to hard shutdown. Is that a normal sign of instability because I am used to drivers recovering?

For stability testing I was using heaven at 4096x1080 resolution. Any help would be appreciated. I mostly want to make sure the card is not defective.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I honestly don't like the removal of boost clocks. I don't want to have to use afterburner at all times.
> 
> Ideally, I would love to do what I did with titan and use KBT to bump up the vcore to 1.21v in 3d, bump up the nominal power limit and set the boost clock to where I want since I'm under water anyways.
> 
> Honestly, Sky's bios kind of does the opposite of what I'm really looking for in that it'll make me have to use some third party utility at all times or be stuck with much lower than normal clocks.
> 
> Sadly, KBT doesn't work for either of my cards. Once is an 80.80 bios an the other is an 80.10.3A
> 
> When using aftermarket cooling I've always enjoyed being able to flash the clocks that I want to use directly onto the bios.


I have no issues with KBT on the 80.10.3A.00.82 EVGA BIOS, Set my desired clocks (Mem/Core) in BIOS, Including voltage to 1.212v.

I ofcourse used a clean BIOS (Not a already modded BIOS e.g.Skyn3ts) from http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## Maximus Knight

where's the page for the list of bios? don't see it on the first page..?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> where's the page for the list of bios? don't see it on the first page..?


Starts @ the 5th spoiler.


----------



## lightsout

Found it...


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Hi guys,
> May I ask you if your 780 cards are at 99 or 100% or even close to maximum GPU usage when you play BF4 ? Mine is reaching 99 sometimes but most of the time I play it's around 60-70% which I don't appreciate as sometimes my FPS frop to 45, which can stay at 45 during few seconds on some maps....
> I would like my card to be used at close to 100% during the whole time I play BF4 without low FPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have the same with your cards ? or any idea how to fix that "problem"..?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked someone to try it in one of the map I have issues (Shanghai) he has a constant 55-70 FPS while i'm often at 45 even 35 when i'm in the chopper....
> 
> PS : I have a i7 2600 (not K) and 8 GB DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz, use Win 7... do you think the CPU can be the problem?


A few months ago I had the same processor with 16Gb ddr3 @ 1333 (Windows 8/Windows 8.1).
I was satisfied from the 670 to 780 upgrade BUT I thought "this isn't enough". SO I upgraded mobo (msi z87-gd65), memory (8gb ddr3 @ 1600) + i7 4770k (full specs listed below).
24'', 1080p, 120hz = everything at ultra (EVERYTHING, except no motion blur, 90FOV) = between 80-120fps stable (I cap at 120fps).

Your fps arent high enough, if you ask me

-edit I'll have to double check my GPU usage later when I get home but I don't think it's as high as you are saying.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> 24'', 1080p, 120hz = everything at ultra (EVERYTHING, except no motion blur, 90FOV) = between 80-120fps stable (I cap at 120fps).
> 
> Your fps arent high enough, if you ask me


Are you using a lighboost app?


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Are you using a lighboost app?


Sadly no. I tried but didn't notice much, because:
1: Monitor not (easily) supported (BenQ XL2410T)
2: Can't get a constant 120FPS.

Once I pop a second 780 and have constant 120fps I'll try to get a monitor profile that will work for lightboost.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I have no issues with KBT on the 80.10.3A.00.82 EVGA BIOS, Set my desired clocks (Mem/Core) in BIOS, Including voltage to 1.212v.
> 
> I ofcourse used a clean BIOS (Not a already modded BIOS e.g.Skyn3ts) from http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


Thanks for the info. Maybe it's just since I'm using the sc bios.


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> A few months ago I had the same processor with 16Gb ddr3 @ 1333 (Windows 8/Windows 8.1).
> I was satisfied from the 670 to 780 upgrade BUT I thought "this isn't enough". SO I upgraded mobo (msi z87-gd65), memory (8gb ddr3 @ 1600) + i7 4770k (full specs listed below).
> 24'', 1080p, 120hz = everything at ultra (EVERYTHING, except no motion blur, 90FOV) = between 80-120fps stable (I cap at 120fps).
> 
> Your fps arent high enough, if you ask me
> 
> -edit I'll have to double check my GPU usage later when I get home but I don't think it's as high as you are saying.


So it comes from CPU or win 8 cause i have 8gb 1600mhz as well...
However i found out how to better use my GPU : by locking FPS at 70 my game render is smoother even though some maps are still hard for my PC and I checked it has no link with graphics settings : high or ultra, i always have the drops at the same place, so it must come from my CPU (which i won't change ... i will change only for an hexa core or +) and maybe i'll get better result by using win 8, but i refuse to pay for it.
And i will change my 60hz monitor only for a G-sync 144 mhz monitor









this is the performance I was reaching without locking FPS :
- Large conquest / Zavod (around 70 fps average) : 



- TDM / Shanghai (the worst map) (around 60 fps average) : 



... but much better result on other maps:
- TDM / Silk Road : 



- TDM / Dragon Pass :


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> So it comes from CPU or win 8 cause i have 8gb 1600mhz as well...
> However i found out how to better use my GPU : by locking FPS at 70 my game render is smoother even though some maps are still hard for my PC and I checked it has no link with graphics settings : high or ultra, i always have the drops at the same place, so it must come from my CPU (which i won't change ... i will change only for an hexa core or +) and maybe i'll get better result by using win 8, but i refuse to pay for it.
> And i will change my 60hz monitor only for a G-sync 144 mhz monitor


There's a few benchmarks out there that shows that Windows 8/8.1 is better (notably due to DirectX 11.1/11.2 NOT on Windows 7).

I already had 8 during the BF4 Beta.
But a newer CPU def. helped me getting more fps.

And my gf is happy to finally play Rift all maxed out with my previous setup (i7 2600, gtx670, 16gb ddr3)









-edit : For me, getting as close to 120FPS was my first 'quest'. That meant lowering some settings here and there. But after a few weeks I thought "Hey! I didn't spend all that money and time on OC and tweaking this system to lower everything down JUST to get 120fps", so I cranked everything back at ULTRA settings. It still performs VERY well (RARELY drop under 70fps, average is 90-100, and quite often I get solid 120 (domination, tdm, close quarters etc).


----------



## 7eleven

Yes me too, i didnt spend so much in a high end GPU for not playing ultra....








Personnally I like playing with resolution scale between 125 and 150% instead of MSAA it's just amazingly beautiful !
But about FPS if i could have just 60 perfectly constant it would be perfect as i own a 60 hz i dont need more..


----------



## skupples

Just remember, BF4 only supports dx11.1, not 11.2, so win 8.1 is not really needed, only 8.


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Yes me too, i didnt spend so much in a high end GPU for not playing ultra....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personnally I like playing with resolution scale between 125 and 150% instead of MSAA it's just amazingly beautiful !
> But about FPS if i could have just 60 perfectly constant it would be perfect as i own a 60 hz i dont need more..


So you just disable MSAA and raise Resolution Scale?
Do you lower any other settings?

I haven't experimented with Resolution Scale yet. Only once I raised it by like 10% and oh my god was it so laggy.

- edit : make that 200%
at 120/125 in test range still good 120


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Sadly no. I tried but didn't notice much, because:
> 1: Monitor not (easily) supported (BenQ XL2410T)
> 2: Can't get a constant 120FPS.
> 
> Once I pop a second 780 and have constant 120fps I'll try to get a monitor profile that will work for lightboost.


For some reason when I use it, my fps gets locked at 120/121. When I don't, my fps is around 90-100. I'm running sli 780 classies.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> So you just disable MSAA and raise Resolution Scale?
> Do you lower any other settings?
> 
> I haven't experimented with Resolution Scale yet. Only once I raised it by like 10% and oh my god was it so laggy.
> 
> - edit : make that 200%
> at 120/125 in test range still good 120


Iv'e heard many people say that A.) res scale looks better than MSAA & B.) is slightly less taxing.


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> For some reason when I use it, my fps gets locked at 120/121. When I don't, my fps is around 90-100. I'm running sli 780 classies.


/me jealous

monitor?

/faceplam double post.. gotta manage those tabs better


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e heard many people say that A.) res scale looks better than MSAA & B.) is slightly less taxing.


I shall fiddle with that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> For some reason when I use it, my fps gets locked at 120/121. When I don't, my fps is around 90-100. I'm running sli 780 classies.


/me jealous

monitor?


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> /me jealous
> 
> monitor?
> 
> /faceplam double post.. gotta manage those tabs better


Lol..

Benq xl 2720t


----------



## Maximus Knight

Thanks skupples, found them in OP. Any idea which particular rev4 bios i should flash? Leadtek not there..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have a GTX 550 Ti and I was wondering If its worth using as a dedicated Physx card along side a GTX 780 SC


^^^^^


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Thanks skupples, found them in OP. Any idea which particular rev4 bios i should flash? Leadtek not there..


Not specifically no, sorry. I would just recommend going down the list. NOTE: If your card came with an 80.80 BIOS then do not use 80.10 bios, vice versa, if the card came with 80.10, don't use 80.80... If it's a reference card, then start with the modded Asus bios, they tend to have better timings. Make sure to follow the guide, & use EZ3Flash if you are not comfortable with using NVflash. It simply manipulates NVflash in a user friendly manner. Make sure to disable EEPROM & "GPU ID MISMATCH"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> ^^^^^


Probably not... Can always test it though.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not specifically no, sorry. I would just recommend going down the list. NOTE: If your card came with an 80.80 BIOS then do not use 80.10 bios, vice versa, if the card came with 80.10, don't use 80.80... If it's a reference card, then start with the modded Asus bios, they tend to have better timings. Make sure to follow the guide, & use EZ3Flash if you are not comfortable with using NVflash. It simply manipulates NVflash in a user friendly manner. Make sure to disable EEPROM & "GPU ID MISMATCH"
> Probably not... Can always test it though.


alrighty thx


----------



## skupples

@Maximus Knight one more thing, "Disable ID mismatch" will automatically flash the GPU. Make sure to re-start, re-install drivers, & re-install OC software.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Maximus Knight one more thing, "Disable ID mismatch" will automatically flash the GPU. Make sure to re-start, re-install drivers, & re-install OC software.


It currently has TechInferno bios. Tot id ask my mate to flash it before passing it to me. Seems to work very well in benchmarks dat TI..thanks!

@skupples


----------



## MUSAB

any know if the evga 780 classifed voltage is unlocked i want to get another one
but im going to sell my 780 lightning dont ever buy one voltage is locked
even the guy who made ezflash said dont know whats wrong great cooler but forget about
overclocking and another thing my 780 lightning when you rest is at 863 not 980 the evga
might not look at good or flashy but its a better card from what iv heard.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSAB*
> 
> any know if the evga 780 classifed voltage is unlocked i want to get another one
> but im going to sell my 780 lightning dont ever buy one voltage is locked
> even the guy who made ezflash said dont know whats wrong great cooler but forget about
> overclocking and another thing my 780 lightning when you rest is at 863 not 980 the evga
> might not look at good or flashy but its a better card from what iv heard.


Software can get you to 1.35v with the classy tool. I am talking about the non ti version.


----------



## 4fighting

Any update on the ichill herculez







?









could only find the hybrid version on the first page


----------



## 7eleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> So you just disable MSAA and raise Resolution Scale?
> Do you lower any other settings?
> 
> I haven't experimented with Resolution Scale yet. Only once I raised it by like 10% and oh my god was it so laggy.
> 
> - edit : make that 200%
> at 120/125 in test range still good 120


Yes msaa is more eating resource and the render is lower than a reso scale from even 110%.
150 is wonderfull, but 125 is enough to cry the beauty of the game








I keep all the rest of settings in ultra but u can use ssao instead of hbao to earn few fps.
200% scale is obviously too much for a single gpu (resolution ~ 4000x2000...!)

And as i use win 7 i disable direct x11.1 and triple buffering as i dont use V sync but i lock the max fps at 70.




You should use BF setting editor:
http://battlefield.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/downloads


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Any idea how the "voltage pattern" table in Kepler bios editor works? For example if I set P00 to 1.21v will it just allow me to select that bin with afterburner or will it boost to that automatically?


----------



## ohone

Could anyone tell me how the MSI 780 Twin Frozr stacks up against other models? I'm considering getting one but don't want to be stuck with a lower tier, voltage locked etc. card.

Thanks!


----------



## soulstaker

Let's say I want to watercool my system: cpu + 780. Both will be overclocked but I don't intend on pushing the volts on them.

I'm planning to buy the EX 240 + d5 kit from xspc and when I do get my 780, I would like to add just a meaty 120mm rad. Would that be enough or should I be getting another 240 rad?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohone*
> 
> Could anyone tell me how the MSI 780 Twin Frozr stacks up against other models? I'm considering getting one but don't want to be stuck with a lower tier, voltage locked etc. card.
> 
> Thanks!


It's excellent







. Although no one can really know which memory type you'r going to get but that holds for other models as well.

It's one of the most silent cards out there and has the reference design which means you can water cool it with any block, but it still has MSI's military class components. You can over volt and use LLC on it.

I got Hynix memory and they do 7200MHz 24/7 stable and 7600MHz for benchmarks.

Hope it helps.

EDIT: Some spelling.


----------



## ohone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> It's excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although no one can really know which memory type you'r going to get but that holds for other models as well.
> 
> I'ts one of the most silent cards out there and has the reference design which means you can water cool it with any block, but it still has MSI's military class components. You can over volt and use LLC on it.
> 
> I got Hynix memory and the do 7200MHz 24/7 stable and 7600MHz for benchmarks.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for the reply, just what I wanted to hear. I just wanted to make sure it's not a bogey-card or anything crazy. I've not really followed nVidia releases much over the last couple of years so I'm completely out of the loop.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Let's say I want to watercool my system: cpu + 780. Both will be overclocked but I don't intend on pushing the volts on them.
> 
> I'm planning to buy the EX 240 + d5 kit from xspc and when I do get my 780, I would like to add just a meaty 120mm rad. Would that be enough or should I be getting another 240 rad?


I'm new to water cooling for my CPU and 780. When I placed my order I only received one thin 240 rad (also ordered a thick 240 that did not ship by mistake). So I ran the system for more than a week without issue with GPU under 50C. If you add a 120 rad it will allow to reduce fans speed.

Now I have 2 x 240 rads (one thin and one thick) for my CPU and 780 @ 1.2 v. The main difference is that I can run my gentle typoons @ less than 1000 rpm and GPU reaches max 44C.


----------



## Warlyik

Okay, I've got a problem. Recently tried to up the voltage through software methods, and instead of doing anything to boost my performance, I've actually lost a lot on the high end. In any kind of stress test, it's saying I've hit my "power limit" - and the result is downclocking.

It seems to be boosting all the way up to 1.488v. I've no idea how I managed to do that, and I've tried flashing the bios to get it back to normal without any luck.

Any way to fix this?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlyik*
> 
> Okay, I've got a problem. Recently tried to up the voltage through software methods, and instead of doing anything to boost my performance, I've actually lost a lot on the high end. In any kind of stress test, it's saying I've hit my "power limit" - and the result is downclocking.
> 
> It seems to be boosting all the way up to 1.488v. I've no idea how I managed to do that, and I've tried flashing the bios to get it back to normal without any luck.
> 
> Any way to fix this?


We need more info
What GPU are you using
What VBios are you using
And what software did you use for over bolting ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlyik*
> 
> Okay, I've got a problem. Recently tried to up the voltage through software methods, and instead of doing anything to boost my performance, I've actually lost a lot on the high end. In any kind of stress test, it's saying I've hit my "power limit" - and the result is downclocking.
> 
> It seems to be boosting all the way up to 1.488v. I've no idea how I managed to do that, and I've tried flashing the bios to get it back to normal without any luck.


First http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Warlyik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> We need more info
> What GPU are you using
> What VBios are you using
> And what software did you use for over bolting ?


EVGA 780 GTX /w ACX and Double Bios

Tried flashing to 80.10.3A.01.80, so that's what I'm currently using. Just wiped drivers/cleaned/reinstalled (331.93). Stuck at 1.494v now.

Tried softmodding the voltage using Rbby258ABVoltMod and MSI Afterburner 15 SE. This is probably what caused it - but I'm completely lost as to why it's STUCK even after uninstalling/removing all of it.


----------



## 8800GT

Been tweaking my 780 ACX lately. Seems I can get up to 1350 stable but i need 1.313v (LLC). Yet for 1293 core I only need 1.175v. Seems like the high ASIC quality is coming back to bite me in the bottom. Even for 1306 core I need 1.23v to be stable...thats a .06v increase for 13mhz and just not worth it. What kind of performance loss from 1350 to 1293 do you think it would be. Maybe 5%?


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> Yes msaa is more eating resource and the render is lower than a reso scale from even 110%.
> 150 is wonderfull, but 125 is enough to cry the beauty of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep all the rest of settings in ultra but u can use ssao instead of hbao to earn few fps.
> 200% scale is obviously too much for a single gpu (resolution ~ 4000x2000...!)
> 
> And as i use win 7 i disable direct x11.1 and triple buffering as i dont use V sync but i lock the max fps at 70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should use BF setting editor:
> http://battlefield.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/downloads


So far so good with 115% resolution scale, FPS-wise, but I'm not sure I see much improvement in quality.

I don't like to use any editor. All the settings are already in-game and if not I prefer to go edit the .ini / .cfg files myself.
Plus the BF4 Settings Editor (your link pointed to BF3 Settings Editor) read incorrect values from my cfg (it didn't see that I had my fps caped at 121).

Other question (to anyone).
I bought 3DMark today for 2.99$ on Steam.
My current OC works flawlesly in multiple games and in AllBenchmark Catzilla, however in 3DMark FireStrike it crashed almost instantly. What gives?

On a side note, I've installed MSI Fast Boot utility and enabled Windows8/8.1 features in BIOS and my boot time is now 3.3 seconds!!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Does anyone know if there's a way to go beyond the 1.212v with an eVGA 03G-P4-3784-KR (GTX 780 FTW Dual BIOS) card with the volt+llc software commands? It doesn't use the same voltage controller it seems as a normal 780, since the commands for afterburner for ref. 780 controllers come up as "invalid" for those registers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlyik*
> 
> Okay, I've got a problem. Recently tried to up the voltage through software methods, and instead of doing anything to boost my performance, I've actually lost a lot on the high end. In any kind of stress test, it's saying I've hit my "power limit" - and the result is downclocking.
> 
> It seems to be boosting all the way up to 1.488v. I've no idea how I managed to do that, and I've tried flashing the bios to get it back to normal without any luck.
> 
> Any way to fix this?


Make sure you always uninstall, & re-install drivers/overclocking utilities after flashing a new bios.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a way to go beyond the 1.212v with an eVGA 03G-P4-3784-KR (GTX 780 FTW Dual BIOS) card with the volt+llc software commands? It doesn't use the same voltage controller it seems as a normal 780, since the commands for afterburner for ref. 780 controllers come up as "invalid" for those registers.


You should just need to flash one of the bios in the OP.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You should just need to flash one of the bios in the OP.


I have it flashed, but the LLC/1.3v commands turn up nothing. I can, of course, go to 1.212v with the skyn3t BIOS but I'm after more







. I previously had a reference board that worked fine, but it doesn't work on this one as it is a different PCB/voltage controller. Heck, if anyone knows what the voltage controller on the eVGA FTW Dual BIOS GTX 780 is, that would be good, since I could try to find the datasheet... the card's a really nice clocker, hitting 1228mhz core/6750mhz mem 24/7 stable for a month+ now across a whole host of games, but I'd love to get more if I can... I don't doubt this could easily do 1300+ game-stable if I could up the voltage further like I could with my older ref-board one.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> It currently has TechInferno bios. Tot id ask my mate to flash it before passing it to me. Seems to work very well in benchmarks dat TI..thanks!
> 
> @skupples


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey skyn3t i left you a pm,hopefully if you are not too busy you will be able to help me with it....Thx.....[/quote


----------



## Warlyik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you always uninstall, & re-install drivers/overclocking utilities after flashing a new bios.


I did, but that didn't fix it.

What did fix it was switching to my Bios 1 (thank you double bios), and then switching back to Bios 2.

It's working fine now. But for a while there I was afraid I'd lost my 2nd Bios :\ Now I'm using one of the modded bioses found in the 1st post, and doing some tweaking.

Still not sure how I got it stuck at 1.494v earlier, though. Just gonna play it safe for now.


----------



## skupples

I'm going to hope that was a software misread.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I have it flashed, but the LLC/1.3v commands turn up nothing. I can, of course, go to 1.212v with the skyn3t BIOS but I'm after more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I previously had a reference board that worked fine, but it doesn't work on this one as it is a different PCB/voltage controller. Heck, if anyone knows what the voltage controller on the eVGA FTW Dual BIOS GTX 780 is, that would be good, since I could try to find the datasheet... the card's a really nice clocker, hitting 1228mhz core/6750mhz mem 24/7 stable for a month+ now across a whole host of games, but I'd love to get more if I can... I don't doubt this could easily do 1300+ game-stable if I could up the voltage further like I could with my older ref-board one.


Hi hows it going?

You got the chill 8318 buck controller in the EVGA FTW Dual BIOS GTX 780 if iim not mistaken but to be sure take a peak inside your card!











Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi hows it going?
> 
> You got the chill 8318 buck controller in the EVGA FTW Dual BIOS GTX 780 if iim not mistaken but to be sure take a peak inside your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks, anyone have the commands for it offhand? I'll have to go hunting...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks, anyone have the commands for it offhand? I'll have to go hunting...


 pb-chl8318.pdf 189k .pdf file











Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks, anyone have the commands for it offhand? I'll have to go hunting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> pb-chl8318.pdf 189k .pdf file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


command is ALT + F4


----------



## KarateF22

Oh dear, I fear my 780 may have just fried itself. I was playing Battlefield 4 when it crashed in a way I had never seen before. Instead of either completely freezing, black screening, or blue screening, it freezed on its current frame with a few white squares scattered across the screen. After a reboot there are white line artifacts everywhere, even during post, and the computer will only successfully boot into safe mode. I was running 1.325V @ 1385 MHz under water, which never exceeds 52C even in warm conditions with my water cooling... and before anyone says it, yes I understood the risk.

That said, does anyone have any advice before I start to really panic?

*EDIT* It appears I am screwed. I found what caused the problem, my water loop started spontaneously leaking slowly onto the back of the card. This is aggravating as I checked against this yesterday. Is there any chance cleaning it up and letting it dry will help at all, or am I out of luck?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Oh dear, I fear my 780 may have just fried itself. I was playing Battlefield 4 when it crashed in a way I had never seen before. Instead of either completely freezing, black screening, or blue screening, it freezed on its current frame with a few white squares scattered across the screen. After a reboot there are white line artifacts everywhere, even during post, and the computer will only successfully boot into safe mode. I was running 1.325V @ 1385 MHz under water, which never exceeds 52C even in warm conditions with my water cooling... and before anyone says it, yes I understood the risk.
> 
> That said, does anyone have any advice before I start to really panic?
> 
> *EDIT* It appears I am screwed. I found what caused the problem, my water loop started spontaneously leaking slowly onto the back of the card. This is aggravating as I checked against this yesterday. Is there any chance cleaning it up and letting it dry will help at all, or am I out of luck?


I would say 90% RMA chance, 10% drying up will fix it!









Sorry man!

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Oh dear, I fear my 780 may have just fried itself. I was playing Battlefield 4 when it crashed in a way I had never seen before. Instead of either completely freezing, black screening, or blue screening, it freezed on its current frame with a few white squares scattered across the screen. After a reboot there are white line artifacts everywhere, even during post, and the computer will only successfully boot into safe mode. I was running 1.325V @ 1385 MHz under water, which never exceeds 52C even in warm conditions with my water cooling... and before anyone says it, yes I understood the risk.
> 
> That said, does anyone have any advice before I start to really panic?
> 
> *EDIT* It appears I am screwed. I found what caused the problem, my water loop started spontaneously leaking slowly onto the back of the card. This is aggravating as I checked against this yesterday. Is there any chance cleaning it up and letting it dry will help at all, or am I out of luck?


sometimes it won't fry instantly. let it dry and power on again. it did happen to me once with 570's.


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I would say 90% RMA chance, 10% drying up will fix it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man!
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


What sucks is that, in retrospect, a backplate would have prevented this. I went without one as most agreed it was "negligible cooling gains", had I had one installed the leak would have probably been too slow to pool and seep down... It was virtually dry to touch.

Hopefully they can keep the video card's core, as it looks like a memory chip is what bit the bullet. The core is a good, solid core with a good clock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> What sucks is that, in retrospect, a backplate would have prevented this. I went without one as most agreed it was "negligible cooling gains", had I had one installed the leak would have probably been too slow to pool and seep down... It was virtually dry to touch.
> 
> Hopefully *they can keep the video card's core*, as it looks like a memory chip is what bit the bullet. The core is a good, solid core with a good clock.


Doubt it, they will give you a new one or a refurbished one, as all the damaged cards go to the trash bin or sent back to nvidia (again i doubt it)









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## mrr9

Hello all, My Qnix is on it's way, so I need the best GPU @2560x1440. Your recommendation will determine my next GPU so here goes:

1) I want to know what 780 to buy?
2) Should I buy a reference one and use the Kraken G10 or buy an EVGA/Gigabyte/Asus?
3) Is the 780Ti worth the $180~200 premium?

Thank & Merry Christmas in advance


----------



## Timaeus

Hi I wonder if anybody knew what screwdrivers would be needed to dismantle the cooler. not remove but dismantle. So far I have gotten all the big ones out and now I am left with 4 small hexagon screws.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timaeus*
> 
> Hi I wonder if anybody knew what screwdrivers would be needed to dismantle the cooler. not remove but dismantle. So far I have gotten all the big ones out and now I am left with 4 small hexagon screws.


Edit: Hex keys


----------



## Timaeus

Oh i found out that using the smallest allen key works. My precision screw sets have been worn out. No wonder they didn't work. Thanks for the quick reply anyways guys.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timaeus*
> 
> Oh i found out that using the smallest allen key works. My precision screw sets have been worn out. No wonder they didn't work. Thanks for the quick reply anyways guys.


Whatever works and doesn't strip them just in case you have to reassemble for RMA is all good.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> What sucks is that, in retrospect, a backplate would have prevented this. I went without one as most agreed it was "negligible cooling gains", had I had one installed the leak would have probably been too slow to pool and seep down... It was virtually dry to touch.
> 
> Hopefully they can keep the video card's core, as it looks like a memory chip is what bit the bullet. The core is a good, solid core with a good clock.


Thats sucks man, but I feel for ya. I really do.

Hopefully you can get it up and running, if not as Sky and Ed said, RMA time.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you always uninstall, & re-install drivers/overclocking utilities after flashing a new bios.


Not really necessary especially re-installing overclocking utilities (Afterburner because nothing else allows voltage control).


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, im building the machine on my sig FinallyintelGotME the only part missing here is the GPU... now

i can get a R9 290 for $420 when the prices gets down since right now there is no one in stock due to mining but this card consume more than a GTX780
the GTX780 reference is arround $510.
I dont like reviews power usage benchmark prefer to know it from a USER.

is just want one of you guys with a KILL A WATT to let me now your Power compsuntion while playing Example: Crysis 3 or BF3/BF4 MaxOut.

will +Rep if someone help me in this..!

Btw... if the PC is on Stock setting much better for me... since im trying to get a powerfull machine but trying to save energy as well


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Not really necessary especially re-installing overclocking utilities (Afterburner because nothing else allows voltage control).


It really depends.. Many people have reported issues after flashing that this has resolved. Specially those who end up with stuck settings.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi, im building the machine on my sig FinallyintelGotME the only part missing here is the GPU... now
> 
> i can get a R9 290 for $420 when the prices gets down since right now there is no one in stock due to mining but this card consume more than a GTX780
> the GTX780 reference is arround $510.
> I dont like reviews power usage benchmark prefer to know it from a USER.
> 
> is just want one of you guys with a KILL A WATT to let me now your Power compsuntion while playing Example: Crysis 3 or BF3/BF4 MaxOut.
> 
> will +Rep if someone help me in this..!
> 
> Btw... if the PC is on Stock setting much better for me... since im trying to get a powerfull machine but trying to save energy as well


Well that was interesting... And *way easier* said that done.









All the below are hard data but some numbers are rounded and the averages are a bit estimated from what I was seeing on the Kill-A-Watt.

*Stock CPU/Bios reset and all on auto besides [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T.*

Tested in the 1st level at [email protected] preset. The one with the lockers rooms at the beginning.
FYI wattage will differ between levels but not by much I believe. But there's a difference anw between levels.

[email protected]/1650: 275-300w with VSync on. On average I would say 280-290w

[email protected]/1650: 325-345w with VSync off. On average I would say 330-335w.

[email protected]/1825: 295-325w with VSync on. On average I would say 305-310w

[email protected]/1825: 375-390w with VSync off. On average I would say 380-385w.

*[email protected] 24/7 settings and [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T.*

[email protected]/1650: 300-330w with VSync on. On average I would say 320w

[email protected]/1650: 375-400w with VSync off. On average I would say 380-385w.

[email protected]/1825: 320-350w with VSync on. On average I would say 330w

[email protected]/1825: 395-440w with VSync off. On average I would say 400-410w.

Also I tried changing NVCP settings from all Quality to Performance but didn't change the wattage much.









*Notes:*

CPU from 3.9 to 4.6 adds about 30-50w.

GPU 1097/1650 TO 1241/1825 adds about 25-35w with VSync On.

GPU 1097/1650 TO 1241/1825 adds about 35-50w with VSync Off.

Turning VSync OFF can add about 50-70w.

Also PSU efficiency and 120V vs 240V lines should be taken into consideration. We're using 240V here and I would estimate my PSU eff. at 88%.

Later on I will try and test Crysis 3 "Welcome to the Jungle" with the above 10 different configurations.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Well that was interesting... And *way easier* said that done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the below are hard data but some numbers are rounded and the averages are a bit estimated from what I was seeing on the Kill-A-Watt.
> 
> *Stock CPU/Bios reset and all on auto besides [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T.*
> 
> Tested in the 1st level at [email protected] preset. The one with the lockers rooms at the beginning.
> FYI wattage will differ between levels but not by much I believe. But there's a difference anw between levels.
> 
> [email protected]/1650: 275-300w with VSync on. On average I would say 280-290w
> 
> [email protected]/1650: 325-345w with VSync off. On average I would say 330-335w.
> 
> [email protected]/1825: 295-325w with VSync on. On average I would say 305-310w
> 
> [email protected]/1825: 375-390w with VSync off. On average I would say 380-385w.
> 
> *[email protected] 24/7 settings and [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T.*
> 
> [email protected]/1650: 300-330w with VSync on. On average I would say 320w
> 
> [email protected]/1650: 375-400w with VSync off. On average I would say 380-385w.
> 
> [email protected]/1825: 320-350w with VSync on. On average I would say 330w
> 
> [email protected]/1825: 395-440w with VSync off. On average I would say 400-410w.
> 
> Also I tried changing NVCP settings from all Quality to Performance but didn't change the wattage much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Notes:*
> 
> CPU from 3.9 to 4.6 adds about 30-50w.
> 
> GPU 1097/1650 TO 1241/1825 adds about 25-35w with VSync On.
> 
> GPU 1097/1650 TO 1241/1825 adds about 35-50w with VSync Off.
> 
> Turning VSync OFF can add about 50-70w.
> 
> Also PSU efficiency and 120V vs 240V lines should be taken into consideration. We're using 240V here and I would estimate my PSU eff. at 88%.
> 
> Later on I will try and test Crysis 3 "Welcome to the Jungle" with the above 10 different configurations.


wow lol rep you asap i get home


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wow lol rep you asap i get home


Heres some more but with Titans, from one of my posts:

"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
* 1 card only
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## KarateF22

Update on my card: After a thorough dose of isopropyl alcohol and a few minutes with a hair dryer it is now OK! It's a ****ing miracle, I mean it even had some sort of deposit on the leak point when I cleaned it, yet now it seems to work fine, at least for the moment. Now I just need to fully resolve the leaking problem (and buy a backplate).


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Update on my card: After a thorough dose of isopropyl alcohol and a few minutes with a hair dryer it is now OK! It's a ****ing miracle, I mean it even had some sort of deposit on the leak point when I cleaned it, yet now it seems to work fine, at least for the moment. Now I just need to fully resolve the leaking problem (and buy a backplate).


Wow! That was a close one!









Glad everything is fine. I'm sure that you will make sure it wont happen again..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Update on my card: After a thorough dose of isopropyl alcohol and a few minutes with a hair dryer it is now OK! It's a ****ing miracle, I mean it even had some sort of deposit on the leak point when I cleaned it, yet now it seems to work fine, at least for the moment. Now I just need to fully resolve the leaking problem (and buy a backplate).


Good! Back to gaming in no time!










Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Wow! That was a close one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everything is fine. I'm sure that you will make sure it wont happen again..


I will certainly do my best, that said it did occur literally the day after I checked for leaks like i do every week. Its possible that the check is what caused the leak, I don't know, but it does make me think that more passive protection is required as active protection obviously was not enough in this case.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

What is the overclock potential of the Evga SuperClocked with reference cooler? Is there a big drop in max overclock when two are run in SLI?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What is the overclock potential of the Evga SuperClocked with reference cooler? Is there a big drop in max overclock when two are run in SLI?


Only if one of them is a dud.


----------



## chaos_being

Hi all,

I just got my 780 installed today, it's a Gigabyte Windforce OC (rev 2.0,) it boosts to 1110mhz out of the box, has Samsung ram, and an ASIC quality of 84.8%.

...in other words, I think I got a good one! Which is a freaking Christmas miracle because typically my GPU's don't clock worth a darn. I'm going to see what I can do in terms of overclocking with the stock bios over the next couple of days. Wish me luck


----------



## Chargeit

=D
I've had my 780 for over a week and haven't messed with ocing. Considering I play at 1080p, and use frame limiting my 780 usually underclocks itself. The joy of overkill.









Good luck with your ocing. (I'm going to give mine a go sooner or later, just no real point atm)


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just got my 780 installed today, it's a Gigabyte Windforce OC (rev 2.0,) it boosts to 1110mhz out of the box, has Samsung ram, and an ASIC quality of 84.8%.
> 
> ...in other words, I think I got a good one! Which is a freaking Christmas miracle because typically my GPU's don't clock worth a darn. I'm going to see what I can do in terms of overclocking with the stock bios over the next couple of days. Wish me luck


Same card here and I love it so far. Core could be a bit higher tbh but all else are great.









Congrats and lets us know what it can do..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys i can choose the Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 or gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0).

I think gigabyte uses the NCP4206 controller.

What would you choose between these two?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys i can choose the Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 or gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0).
> 
> I think gigabyte uses the NCP4206 controller.
> 
> What would you choose between these two?


I would go for the gigabyte purely for OC purposes due to the fact you can do the volt mod, but the DCU2 is a sturdy card and though you cant do the volt mod it allows you to have voltage control with the RIVE board and a little soldering (very simple)









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Durvelle27

Just picked up a brand new sealed Evga GTX 780 on eBay for $425. So excited


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Just picked up a brand new sealed Evga GTX 780 on eBay for $425. So excited


nice find


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice find


Thx. its replacing a 290. Hope its a good clocker


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Thx. its replacing a 290. Hope its a good clocker


pour the volts into it and watch it fly









why are you replacing the 290 btw?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pour the volts into it and watch it fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are you replacing the 290 btw?


I will see as its going under water.

It was a poor clocker could barely get 1100 on the core so i flipped it for $500 but prices were to high on 290s retail so the 780 was the best option.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I would go for the gigabyte purely for OC purposes due to the fact you can do the volt mod, but the DCU2 is a sturdy card and though you cant do the volt mod it allows you to have voltage control with the RIVE board and a little soldering (very simple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone!


Cheers, have read the same and thanks for your clarification. +rep
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year too!


----------



## Koniakki

Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


----------



## skyn3t

Merry Christmas to everyone. sky wishes the best for everyone. Now let me ear my Brazilian BBQ


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I will see as its going under water.
> 
> It was a poor clocker could barely get 1100 on the core so i flipped it for $500 but prices were to high on 290s retail so the 780 was the best option.


Suddenly i dont feel buyers remorse for picking up a Gigabyte 780...this was the question i was wondering...how does the R9 290 overclock...I guess i could have imagined not well due to the temps and the fact that AMD was initially offering an equivalent or slightly more powerful card than the 780 for cheaper (initially). So its pretty much over clocked to the max than out of the box? Even if the non reference coolers release soon for the 290...lets be realistic 94C under load? with the non reference cards we're probably only looking at 6C cooler under load anyways. 88C Thats still pretty high and doesn't leave very much OC room, since my gigabyte 780 hasn't seen 70C under load yet with a light overclock.

I just hope they dont release some new amazing driver to substantially increase performance...this would make me upset, lol.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> Suddenly i dont feel buyers remorse for picking up a Gigabyte 780...this was the question i was wondering...how does the R9 290 overclock...I guess i could have imagined not well due to the temps and the fact that AMD was initially offering an equivalent or slightly more powerful card than the 780 for cheaper (initially). So its pretty much over clocked to the max than out of the box? Even if the non reference coolers release soon for the 290...lets be realistic 94C under load? with the non reference cards we're probably only looking at 6C cooler under load anyways. 88C Thats still pretty high and doesn't leave very much OC room, since my gigabyte 780 hasn't seen 70C under load yet with a light overclock.
> 
> I just hope they dont release some new amazing driver to substantially increase performance...this would make me upset, lol.


Well there has already been reviews with no reference 290(x) and they show them barely breaking 70°C but OC potential is still the same


----------



## rquinn19

I went through a bunch of card in the last 2 months trying to find one that worked.

6950 2GB
7950
GTX 770
R9 280X
R9 290
All MSI up to this point (microcenter seems to have tons of msi)
780 Classified

I couldn't be happier now. The 7950 wasn't stable on the stock OC, the 770 was OK, but I saw the 280X open box for 240 and couldn't resist (all were open box until the 290 which is why i didn't feel bad about exchanging). 280X while a great card for the price left me wanting more and couldn't find another to crossfire and unfortuantely couldn't afford to keep it and buy the 290. 290 was too loud and hot so got the Classy. Fell in love the second I took it out the box and once I bumped the voltage up (without the mod) and set it to 1300 I was even happier.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> I went through a bunch of card in the last 2 months trying to find one that worked.
> 
> 6950 2GB
> 7950
> GTX 770
> R9 280X
> R9 290
> All MSI up to this point (microcenter seems to have tons of msi)
> 780 Classified
> 
> I couldn't be happier now. The 7950 wasn't stable on the stock OC, the 770 was OK, but I saw the 280X open box for 240 and couldn't resist (all were open box until the 290 which is why i didn't feel bad about exchanging). 280X while a great card for the price left me wanting more and couldn't find another to crossfire and unfortuantely couldn't afford to keep it and buy the 290. 290 was too loud and hot so got the Classy. Fell in love the second I took it out the box and once I bumped the voltage up (without the mod) and set it to 1300 I was even happier.


Here you got a Club thats right for you!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100

You got modded bios by my Brother of course







and a lot of happiness coming your way (OC







)

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## caenlen

enabled volt hack and disabled LLC, with arctic two fan cooler - im getting 1300 core,







63 celsius, volt not at 1.3 tho i left it at 1.24

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2000361 dat graphics score, suck it 290x


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi if i buy a GTX780 from EVGA does it comes with free games?


----------



## lightsout

So for fun on air I maxed out the classy tool. Set the core at 1300 and memory at +400. Fan 100% and ran valley. Was artifacting like crazy towards the end. Hit 90c. Not sure how much water is going to help this thing. Card kind of feels like a dud. Need to think of some reason to rma







jk


----------



## Leopard2lx

So is it a must to disable LLC while running voltage at 1.212 on air? I'm using Afterburner.

what's the difference with it on or off?


----------



## kuziwk

I believe they all come with games...up until the 31st...they actually forgot to give me the games and when I realized I was already home. I didn't really feel like driving 45 minutes one way to get the games. Assisn creed black flag, splinter cell and batman origins. The only one I wanted was batman and aporarently they gave batman all away. Bastards! Lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> So is it a must to disable LLC while running voltage at 1.212 on air? I'm using Afterburner.
> 
> what's the difference with it on or off?


No its not a must! You should not go over 1,24V with or without LLC disabled!
When you disable LLC you increment an additional 0.025V to the voltage you set in AB!
Furthermore there has been reports of crashes and freezes when disabling LLC with the latest drivers, if its your case leave it at default (enabled)!
For more info read my OC guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
And my voltmod guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
Any further doubt feel free to PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## caenlen

I have LLC Disabled and I am at 1.24v, no issues at all, and am on the latest drivers as well. Actually it made my OC more stable to disable LLC, no freezes when gaming here.


----------



## MilesK

Help









I tried the LLC mod with my 780 and it seems to be permanent, which wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't for the fact that it crashes my driver the instant I change the core clock.

So far I tried reflashing my card to stock, then back to skynet... Uninstalling MSI AB, and reinstalling my OS.

Nothing seems to fix this, when I run the MSIafterburner /ri3,20,DE command it returns 00 even after all that









Edit: Oh man, I think I got it... Crossing my fingers here...

I restarted my PC, then flipped the power switch, drained the mobo of power until the lights went off, let it sit for a minute, then turn my pc back on.

Check LLC status returns :10 instead of :00 now, it's off right?









Edit2: So far it seems to have fixed it, no near instant driver crash now! Hazzah!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilesK*
> 
> Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the LLC mod with my 780 and it seems to be permanent, which wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't for the fact that it crashes my driver the instant I change the core clock.
> 
> So far I tried reflashing my card to stock, then back to skynet... Uninstalling MSI AB, and reinstalling my OS.
> 
> Nothing seems to fix this, when I run the MSIafterburner /ri3,20,DE command it returns 00 even after all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh man, I think I got it... Crossing my fingers here...
> 
> I restarted my PC, then flipped the power switch, drained the mobo of power until the lights went off, let it sit for a minute, then turn my pc back on.
> 
> Check LLC status returns :10 instead of :00 now, it's off right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: So far it seems to have fixed it, no near instant driver crash now! Hazzah!


Hmm, the first time I did it I got the return of 41 like it should have been. Is your BIOS flashed to the correct Skyn3t one? Also, their are two /ri3 and ri4 commands, you sure you used the right one? The instructions on Skyn3ts first page list two of them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilesK*
> 
> Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the LLC mod with my 780 and it seems to be permanent, which wouldn't be a problem if it wasn't for the fact that it crashes my driver the instant I change the core clock.
> 
> So far I tried reflashing my card to stock, then back to skynet... Uninstalling MSI AB, and reinstalling my OS.
> 
> Nothing seems to fix this, when I run the MSIafterburner /ri3,20,DE command it returns 00 even after all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh man, I think I got it... Crossing my fingers here...
> 
> I restarted my PC, then flipped the power switch, drained the mobo of power until the lights went off, let it sit for a minute, then turn my pc back on.
> 
> Check LLC status returns :10 instead of :00 now, it's off right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: So far it seems to have fixed it, no near instant driver crash now! Hazzah!


The NCP4206 retains the commands on reboot, only after a full shutdown will the logic state be reset!
As many people are getting these problems i will update the OP and the guide with the commands to re-enable LLC!
Return code 10 means LLC is re-enabled!
Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## xJakkx

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v22kb/

May I join? Also I have a question, I was running Valley and noticed my GPU ran at 1306MHz, is this quite a high OC? On my 670 I got 1220 or something like that but obviously the standards for the 780 may be different. I haven't overclocked manually at all.


----------



## skupples

Valley misreads core clock on stock bios.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Hello everyone I just got my razor water block installed and have a few questions.
> 
> I am using stock bios and my temps have not gone above 40c is it safe to run at max voltage 24/7? (+38 in EVGA Precision)
> 
> What is an average overclock at that voltage?
> 
> I have noticed that if I overclock too far all my monitors (3+1) just turn off. (no signal) I am then forced to hard shutdown. Is that a normal sign of instability because I am used to drivers recovering?
> 
> For stability testing I was using heaven at 4096x1080 resolution. Any help would be appreciated. I mostly want to make sure the card is not defective.


Hi, this is perfectly safe...stock bios can't harm your card the "stock bios" max voltage is safe for 24/7 if you are under water you will be safe with significantly more voltagem which you should, because the "no signal - monitors turn off" is normal behave of instability, the computer doesn't react, you can hear the sound but the display has no signal - it is usual that you must do a hard reset or hard shutdown, it's because you are putting too much offset MHz which your standard max voltage 1.212V can not feed, *not because of drivers recovering* or *** do you used to do with that... so for that clocks you need more voltage and if you are not gonna flash any of Skynet's bios you need to decrease the GPU offset clock. Don't be afraid of it it is not damaging your card this thing happened to me also many times when trying to get stable clocks with insufficent voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi, im building the machine on my sig FinallyintelGotME the only part missing here is the GPU... now
> 
> i can get a R9 290 for $420 when the prices gets down since right now there is no one in stock due to mining but this card consume more than a GTX780
> the GTX780 reference is arround $510.
> I dont like reviews power usage benchmark prefer to know it from a USER.
> 
> is just want one of you guys with a KILL A WATT to let me now your Power compsuntion while playing Example: Crysis 3 or BF3/BF4 MaxOut.
> 
> will +Rep if someone help me in this..!
> 
> Btw... if the PC is on Stock setting much better for me... since im trying to get a powerfull machine but trying to save energy as well


And I can add some info from my rig - the Defaults settings are exactly as Koniakki wrote (about 300W) but my GPU has 78.8 ASIC quality = means higher voltage than better ASIC cards = a bit higher consumption and Im using it usually with little [email protected] vbios removed power target =
with 4.2GHz CPU and 1137MHz GPU the power consumption is around 460W with 70% power load of 330W sky vbios. With that setting the GTX780 performs +/- like R9 290 on 1040MHz but also it drains more power than R9 290 @ 1040MHz!
So with higher power limit the power consumption can be huge exactly as OccamRazor wrote with 155% power draw on GTX Titan which also depends on game you play...and this is according to me quite important because every game eats power individually.
For example if OccamRazor would play _Shadow Warrior_* i highly doubt that his 1400MHz titan would eat "just" 465W...
proof:


_This scene is great







everything burns there = GPU burns too hehe_
Skynet latest 3A OC reference bios = 330W base = 132% power draw means 435W for the card.
So with default bios the GTX780 is more economic card than R9 290 but with moded [email protected]+LLC mod it becomes a greedy beast. So now you have information from 3 users, that should be quite realiable than some public reviews.
*_this game is hell of a furmarking_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Been tweaking my 780 ACX lately. Seems I can get up to 1350 stable but i need 1.313v (LLC). Yet for 1293 core I only need 1.175v. Seems like the high ASIC quality is coming back to bite me in the bottom. Even for 1306 core I need 1.23v to be stable...thats a .06v increase for 13mhz and just not worth it. What kind of performance loss from 1350 to 1293 do you think it would be. Maybe 5%?


Your GPU is still pretty good, this is same for me, my card can hold [email protected] at almost everything but when I increse +13MHz for 1306MHz even 1.325V isn't enough, and the performance gain? Isn't always so significant...
So I would say your tip is quite right, about 5% FPS increase, maybe a little less with +50MHz OC because if you are not limited by CPU or bandwith, the performance should go up linearly with Clock frequency and 50Mhz from 1293MHz is about ~4% so performance also should be around 4% better...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timaeus*
> 
> Hi I wonder if anybody knew what screwdrivers would be needed to dismantle the cooler. not remove but dismantle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have gotten all the big ones out and now I am left with 4 small hexagon screws.


Heh I was trying to dismantle this also, ofcourse with Hex key/ hex screedriwer 1.5mm but stripped two screws at the fan...they are "heavily tighten" and my screwdriver is too small - I dont mean the hexagon size - this is 1.5mm OK but the *grip* - so it was my mistake I need more quality screwdriver (bigger grip)...so take care about this too IDK how much tighten are the ones on your card but don't if it is too heavy do not try it with small grip screwdriver or you are gonna strip it like me...


----------



## Menphisto

Hay,
would a dual rail 550w PSU (12v 1: 28 amps, 12v 2: 20 amps) enough for a 780 ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hay,
> would a dual rail 550w PSU (12v 1: 28 amps, 12v 2: 20 amps) enough for a 780 ?


Only if you mix rails and do not OC!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menphisto*
> 
> Hay,
> would a dual rail 550w PSU (12v 1: 28 amps, 12v 2: 20 amps) enough for a 780 ?


What power supply are we talking about? By the stats, you're ok to go with a 780 and the psu in question, but you'll be limited in using higher voltage and overclocks on the 780.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I just ordered a GTX 780. Will my 5 year old Corsair TX750 be fine? I've heard over time that PSU's lose some of their efficiency but this PSU has always been rock solid. The PSU is model # CMPSU-750 TX with a single +12v rail @60A. It was purchased back in January of 2009.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I just ordered a GTX 780. Will my 5 year old Corsair TX750 be fine? I've heard over time that PSU's lose some of their efficiency but this PSU has always been rock solid. The PSU is model # CMPSU-750 TX with a single +12v rail @60A. It was purchased back in January of 2009.


I hope so, I'm planning to plug mine on my HX650.


----------



## kuziwk

You guys are.worrying about nothing. I have mine running on my cx600...with 46 amps on the rail. The card is.over clocked and running fine. My 2500k is also overclocked...I'm not worried because the benchmarks only report total system power of 425 watts under load. Manufacturers always over estimate the power supply needed...this ensures less issues with the graphics cards...and less returns.


----------



## Faithh

I still couldn't figure this problem out. When using Sky3net's modded bios just at 110% (which is the max on default bios) it just causes my system to reboot. It happens to both of my cards and yes I tested them individually. Can it be because I'm just using a single pci express cable (pig tail 6+2 & 6pin) for each card? I have an additional pci express cable connected to my RIVE.


----------



## Leopard2lx

My 780 running the skynet bios and is now all of a sudden it's stuck at 1020 Mhz when idling. It does go up to 1280 (where I have it OC'd) under load but then it comes down to only 1020. The voltage is also stuck always at 1.212v. Temps won't go under 41 when idling.
I uninstalled and re-installed AF and still the same issue.
The card runs fine but I don't want the higher power consumption, temps and voltage when idling.

Help?


----------



## Menphisto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What power supply are we talking about? By the stats, you're ok to go with a 780 and the psu in question, but you'll be limited in using higher voltage and overclocks on the 780.


cougar cmx 550 ,but i only want a small OC with stock voltages ...


----------



## crun

I just sold mine R9 290 so it is time to decide which GTX 780 should I go:
- Asus (GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5)
- Gigabyte (GV-N780OC-3GB)
- MSI Gaming (N780 TF 3GD5/OC)

I want to OC it and be kind of silent (I suppose everything will be quiet after going from R9 290(X))
I would take the Asus but it is voltage locked... so I'm stuck to 1.212V

Other cards could go higher on stock bios? Are higher voltages safe for 24h OC?


----------



## smil0r

Can u Build me a BIOS for my evga gtx780 sc acx B1 with 80.80.31.00.80? Its the New Revision of the sc from evga.
The 80.80.21.00.80 isnt full compatible with my card.
If u want to help, here the original BIOS file:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-8442759/80.80.31.00.80-GTX780-SC-ACX-B1.rom.html
Maybe much thx!


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> You guys are.worrying about nothing. I have mine running on my cx600...with 46 amps on the rail. The card is.over clocked and running fine. My 2500k is also overclocked...I'm not worried because the benchmarks only report total system power of 425 watts under load. Manufacturers always over estimate the power supply needed...this ensures less issues with the graphics cards...and less returns.


I wasn't really worried about my wattage, I was worried about the PSU being 5 years old.


----------



## jorgitin02

Guys im ordering a 780 today, what would be the best model to get overclocking wise ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> Guys im ordering a 780 today, what would be the best model to get overclocking wise ?


EVGA 780 Classified hands down best 780 for overclocking


----------



## Thomas-S

Got my Asus GTX780 DCII OC card a couple of days ago. It replace my two Asus GTX660 cards. So far I'm veryy happy about the upgrade :-D


----------



## skupples

So, i'm reaching out for some advice on tri-sli & how to make it function better. Any tips or tricks?

3930k is @ 4.9, and very stable, memory is @ 2133, gk110's are ~1202 w/ 7ghzmem


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, i'm reaching out for some advice on tri-sli & how to make it function better. Any tips or tricks?
> 
> 3930k is @ 4.9, and very stable, memory is @ 2133, gk110's are ~1202 w/ 7ghzmem


Honestly Tri-SLI and especially Quad-SLI just isn't there yet, especially factoring in cost-to-performance ratio. If you have not already bought a third card I would advise you not to unless you have excess cash.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Honestly Tri-SLI and especially Quad-SLI just isn't there yet, especially factoring in cost-to-performance ratio. If you have not already bought a third card I would advise you not to unless you have excess cash.


Yeah... I already have it, & have seen plenty of people who have it run buttery smooth, i'm just trying to get it to that point. This is why i'm seeking advice. I'm not looking for opinions on tri-sli, i'm looking for information from owners who may have a few tricks.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smil0r*
> 
> Can u Build me a BIOS for my evga gtx780 sc acx B1 with 80.80.31.00.80? Its the New Revision of the sc from evga.
> The 80.80.21.00.80 isnt full compatible with my card.
> If u want to help, here the original BIOS file:
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-8442759/80.80.31.00.80-GTX780-SC-ACX-B1.rom.html
> Maybe much thx!


And thats how you "waste" your 1st post everyone..









Welcome *smil0r*.


----------



## lightsout

I feel like I am getting poor performance in BF4. Playing at 1440p 120hz. My gpu usage is low in the 70% range a lot of the time. How is it for you guys on single card setups. My cpu is stock right now.Put gpu at stock as well to make sure its not the oc. Its not power target as I'm way low like 50-60%


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> I just sold mine R9 290 so it is time to decide which GTX 780 should I go:
> - Asus (GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5)
> - Gigabyte (GV-N780OC-3GB)
> - MSI Gaming (N780 TF 3GD5/OC)
> 
> I want to OC it and be kind of silent (I suppose everything will be quiet after going from R9 290(X))
> I would take the Asus but it is voltage locked... so I'm stuck to 1.212V
> 
> Other cards could go higher on stock bios? Are higher voltages safe for 24h OC?


Im having good luck with the gigabyte edition...just dont leave the receipt lying around, lol. My GF already commented on it...but yeah its ok to spend $200 on shoes when you have 20 pairs already, lol. I have a light overclock on the card...( 1041/1092 on the core with 1.175 volts (it will reach 1.2 so i have alot of headroom) and 1750 x4 on the memory). Im getting about 63-65 DEG C under full load. As far as higher volgages...I have not used other software other than GB oc guru which only goes up to 1.2v...so I would imagine more would be unsafe 24/7...and I doubt would be worth it anyways.


----------



## smoke420

Hello Everyone, I recently got a 780 and the best I could get was 1163 on the core with 1.2v. My card is water cooled max temp of 45c. My goal is a 1200 core overclock. Given the overclock I have been able to get so far is there a good chance of getting to 1200 with more voltage. I don't want to push the card too hard. I need it to last. I am only interested in 24/7 safe overclocks for gaming. Benchmarks means nothing to me.

What is the easiest way to add more than 1.2 volt to a 780?

What is a safe 24/7 voltage for a water cooled 780?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

So I now have my 780 on water cooling. Was able to get 1250mhz stable on it with 1.187v in Precision X. ASIC is 84.3%


----------



## r0cawearz

i'm a bit confused about the whole boost thing on my evga acx 780. my gpuz shows 1120mhz clock, whereas the default is set to 1020. Does this mean the actual is 1120? When people say they clock to 1300mhz is that the one show on gpuz sensors?

also, is there anyway to tell vrm temps?


----------



## slobed

Anyone got any guides on how to v-mod the card? i have googled, and i just keep finding the hot-wire mod, i would like to get some info on what kind of pots / resistor(s) to use

edit: i want to get over 1.212 volt, and i have the wrong vdcc for a soft mod, card is on water, and stable at 1280mhz, but i want higher damnit!


----------



## kelvinchen

Silver BackPlate For Reference GTX780 !


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> Silver BackPlate For Reference GTX780 !


Happy Holidays all(not leaving out any cultures that celebrate the solstice in June over the more Western December celebration.



Awesome looking!








Did you make it?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> Silver BackPlate For Reference GTX780 !


Sexy card there with that backplate


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> So I now have my 780 on water cooling. Was able to get 1250mhz stable on it with 1.187v in Precision X. ASIC is 84.3%


Nice OC/voltage. Just make sure you test the card for a longer period of time. Sometimes games freezes after a few hours of gaming.


----------



## EliteReplay

i have a question... how much celcious would a Backplate remove from a GTX780?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a question... how much celcious would a Backplate remove from a GTX780?


Maybe 1-3c They are 95% aesthetic, 4% back of card protector, 1% temp. Since the card has no vram on the rear any gains would be minimal @ best.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> Silver BackPlate For Reference GTX780 !


Where did you get that? It looks awesome!


----------



## keroro185

I've use the 'Volt Mod guide rewrite by Occzmrazor' method to softmod my 780. I have a question or two.

1) Is it normal for gpu-z to misread the VDDC voltage? The sensors in AB change, but gpu-z doesn't.

2)The voltage reported by sensors in AB seems to be ~15mV lower than the value I set. (ie: it flicks around 1.281-1.288v when I set 1.3v). This is meant to happen?


----------



## kuziwk

im actually wondering the same thing...Mine is set to 1040 and 1140 boost but its really 1170 under load.


----------



## noby74

Hi,

I have a Giogabyte Windforce 780 GTX OC rev 2 from Gigabyte with bios 80.80.31.00.0D with b1 chip.
Can I use the Kepler Bios Tweaker with the Skyn3t bios to modify it, or is this dagerous?


----------



## kelvinchen




----------



## kelvinchen

i make it from my factory..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i make it from my factory..


Pretty sweet man indeed.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> i'm a bit confused about the whole boost thing on my evga acx 780. my gpuz shows 1120mhz clock, whereas the default is set to 1020. Does this mean the actual is 1120? When people say they clock to 1300mhz is that the one show on gpuz sensors?
> 
> also, is there anyway to tell vrm temps?


When people say here about clocks usually are the reported clocks shown in Afterburner or PrecisionX. They usually shows the correct clocks.

Also if people want to quickly check the clocks, just run Valley in Basic preset and with Afterburner or PrecisionX next to it and check the clocks shown.

And about the VRM temps unless the card doesnt have a sensor(ASUS DC2 for example) I don't know any other way software wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> im actually wondering the same thing...Mine is set to 1040 and 1140 boost but its really 1170 under load.


The max clocks are usually higher than reported in GPU-Z or from the manufacturer. E.g my GB 780 WF3 clocks are 954/1006 boost but it was going up to 1097-1124 in actual clocks. It just how it works. We can't complain right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noby74*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Giogabyte Windforce 780 GTX OC rev 2 from Gigabyte with bios 80.80.31.00.0D with b1 chip.
> Can I use the Kepler Bios Tweaker with the Skyn3t bios to modify it, or is this dagerous?


Although our experience members here advice against it, I have been doing it from the start *BUT* I only change the base and memory clocks didn't mess with anything else.

E,g Sky's bios are 980Mhz. I raised them with KBT to 1097Mhz and memory from stock 3004(6008 effect.) to 3304(6608 effect.) and flashed them. Just that and didn't had any problems so far. Atleast from what I can see.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> im actually wondering the same thing...Mine is set to 1040 and 1140 boost but its really 1170 under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noby74*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Giogabyte Windforce 780 GTX OC rev 2 from Gigabyte with bios 80.80.31.00.0D with b1 chip.
> Can I use the Kepler Bios Tweaker with the Skyn3t bios to modify it, or is this dagerous?


Correct, GPU-Z only reads via software, Afterburner reads directly from the voltage buck controller.

It is a terrible idea to mod an already modded bios.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noby74*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Giogabyte Windforce 780 GTX OC rev 2 from Gigabyte with bios 80.80.31.00.0D with b1 chip.
> Can I use the Kepler Bios Tweaker with the Skyn3t bios to modify it, or is this dagerous?


I am not going to pretend to know much about it. But Sky said that KBT will affect some of the things he changes. So when you mod his bios KBT will overwrite some of the things he does.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi the GTX780 has 6/8 pin connector but my PSU is just 6/6 if i get a extension with 6 to 8 would it matter in terms of power energy?

if it the same them why manufactures just dont do it 6/6 instead of 6/8 pins?


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi the GTX780 has 6/8 pin connector but my PSU is just 6/6 if i get a extension with 6 to 8 would it matter in terms of power energy?
> 
> if it the same them why manufactures just dont do it 6/6 instead of 6/8 pins?


ACtually the gigabyte OC version 2.0 has (2) 8 pins...nothing released as to why either. One could only assume over clock stability.


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> ACtually the gigabyte OC version 2.0 has (2) 8 pins...nothing released as to why either. One could only assume over clock stability.


sorry to answer your question it might make it harder to overclock the card with two 6 pins...


----------



## Durvelle27

My New GTX 780 arrived today


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> When people say here about clocks usually are the reported clocks shown in Afterburner or PrecisionX. They usually shows the correct clocks.
> 
> Also if people want to quickly check the clocks, just run Valley in Basic preset and with Afterburner or PrecisionX next to it and check the clocks shown.
> 
> And about the VRM temps unless the card doesnt have a sensor(ASUS DC2 for example) I don't know any other way software wise.
> The max clocks are usually higher than reported in GPU-Z or from the manufacturer. E.g my GB 780 WF3 clocks are 954/1006 boost but it was going up to 1097-1124 in actual clocks. It just how it works. We can't complain right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although our experience members here advice against it, I have been doing it from the start *BUT* I only change the base and memory clocks didn't mess with anything else.
> 
> E,g Sky's bios are 980Mhz. I raised them with KBT to 1097Mhz and memory from stock 3004(6008 effect.) to 3304(6608 effect.) and flashed them. Just that and didn't had any problems so far. Atleast from what I can see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slobed*
> 
> Anyone got any guides on how to v-mod the card? i have googled, and i just keep finding the hot-wire mod, i would like to get some info on what kind of pots / resistor(s) to use
> 
> edit: i want to get over 1.212 volt, and i have the wrong vdcc for a soft mod, card is on water, and stable at 1280mhz, but i want higher damnit!


I think I won the silicon lottery then. Managed to get 1337 mhz on 1.212v @ 68c!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My New GTX 780 arrived today


nice grats







that asic score


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that asic score


Its going under water so no worries


----------



## PsyenceFiction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i make it from my factory..


Rly nice man, I would need something like that because I broke off some capacitors on the back side of the PCB because of the clip of my CPU cooler, that's touching the card...


----------



## snef

Hi

another OC noob in this Club

some pics of my brand new 780
another one on order right now

some pics

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/GTX780HOF-12_zps1bdd283c.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/GTX780HOF-11_zpsc549679c.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/GTX780HOF-8_zps2fe650ff.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/GTX780HOF-9_zps42c791b5.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/GTX780HOF-7_zpsb6db3abf.jpg.html

I took 5 minute to try OC
and keep in mind, I never OC any GPU, im totally noob

I reach 1306Mhz and 3151mhz memory on Air in less than a minutes
and stability test still running after 2 hour

im sure still have a lot of room for OC
wait for water to go over 1306mhz

I really like this card

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/IMG_0358_zpsad4e01d9.jpg.html


----------



## cowie

I nice card I just started playing with mine and put a aio cooler on it.






Thing is I cant get any more voltage out of it then 1.21 even the xtremetuner with .1.20v+06v over volt does nothing to move my multi meter at all.
I know the controller is read and wright able but I can not seem to get it to work even with different "community" mods have skys b1 bios but I don't know?
It goes ok 1320 in bf4 after the mod and 1350 or so benching but jeez give me 1.30v+ I would be happy on this one just to get the card cold -c and play some bf4 at 1400


----------



## jorgitin02

Hey guys, so my EVGA GTX 780 SC W / ACX Cooler arrived today and am a bit confused as to which bios to flash ??
here is a screenshot of my gpu-z


Oh and btw thats my max OC with stock bolts/bios. ASIC = 67%


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> Hey guys, so my EVGA GTX 780 SC W / ACX Cooler arrived today and am a bit consufed as to which bios to flash ??
> here is a screenshot of my gpu-z
> 
> 
> Oh and btw thats my max OC with stock bolts/bios. ASIC = 67%


ASIC does not mean any thing a bout how good your card will over clock

some of the best overclocking card I have seen have a ASIC of 66%


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ASIC does not mean any thing a bout how good your card will over clock
> 
> some of the best overclocking card I have seen have a ASIC of 66%


Thanks for the kind words brother.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I agree with GhostDog99 also. Seen too much conflicting evidence about ASIC and overclocking.

Although my Titan can go to 1500Mhz in benchies with a 79% ASIC.


----------



## Durvelle27

So far i have manged 1150/1502 @1.169v on my 780 on Air fully loaded 63*C


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I agree with GhostDog99 also. Seen too much conflicting evidence about ASIC and overclocking.
> 
> Although my Titan can go to 1500Mhz in benchies with a 79% ASIC.


Ya but your Titan is a freak lol









but just to say I have 2 780 TI Classifieds one is 69.9% ASIC and one is 77.5% ASIC

and the 69.9% ASIC is the better over clocker for me it is all down too luck


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Just got an EVGA GTX 780 FTW edition. Does anyone know what the default voltage of the SC version is? My FTW version has a default voltage of 1.162 and I was just wondering what the specs were on the SC.


----------



## theilya

BF4 pisses me off so much

I'm stable in every game and benchmark at 1200/3500 but for BF4 I have to turn it down to 1137/3400


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> BF4 pisses me off so much
> 
> I'm stable in every game and benchmark at 1200/3500 but for BF4 I have to turn it down to 1137/3400


What other games do you play? Its entirely possible the other games you play do not actually push your card to 1200.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> What other games do you play? Its entirely possible the other games you play do not actually push your card to 1200.


AC4, Crysis 3, FC3, METRO

I tested it in benchmarks too, valley, firestrike extreme etc...

all stable for hours at 1200/3500

BF4 will give me blue screen after couple games


----------



## lightsout

It seems like 3dmark11 is more stressful than firestrike. I can pass firestrike at clocks that make my pc shut down on 3dmark11. Seems like it would be the other way around.

What does your guys pc do when your clocks are too high with this card? Mine just reboots a lot of the time, which is kind of weird to me, my previous cards (660 sli) would downclock themselves back to stock most the time. Don't think its my psu it should be able to handle it fine unless it is dying. Certainly hope not though.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It seems like 3dmark11 is more stressful than firestrike. I can pass firestrike at clocks that make my pc shut down on 3dmark11. Seems like it would be the other way around.
> 
> What does your guys pc do when your clocks are too high with this card? Mine just reboots a lot of the time, which is kind of weird to me, my previous cards (660 sli) would downclock themselves back to stock most the time. Don't think its my psu it should be able to handle it fine unless it is dying. Certainly hope not though.


i get a blue screen with "video scheduler error"


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It seems like 3dmark11 is more stressful than firestrike. I can pass firestrike at clocks that make my pc shut down on 3dmark11. Seems like it would be the other way around.
> 
> What does your guys pc do when your clocks are too high with this card? Mine just reboots a lot of the time, which is kind of weird to me, my previous cards (660 sli) would downclock themselves back to stock most the time. Don't think its my psu it should be able to handle it fine unless it is dying. Certainly hope not though.
> 
> 
> 
> i get a blue screen with "video scheduler error"
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> thanks


most of my crashes with titans are just black screens. I rarely see artifacts, or get a blue screen. Definitely not a lack of power on my end.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> most of my crashes with titans are just black screens. I rarely see artifacts, or get a blue screen. Definitely not a lack of power on my end.


which windows are you using?

under w7 i would get just black screen, but under 8 i get black screen which transitions to blue screen with an error


----------



## skupples

still on win 7, going to push win 8 on a spare SSD tomorrow to see if it resolves some of the tri-sli issues i'm having in a few games, mostly BF4.


----------



## Jump3r

I got my card Stable at 1201/1722, not going above 35 degrees. I think i will get another for sli though its kinda looking lonely.


----------



## Durvelle27

Guys i really need some help. I'm trying to figure out how i got worst performance @1250/1602 compared to 1200/1502





http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7732090/3dm11/7731980


----------



## epinephelus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys i really need some help. I'm trying to figure out how i got worst performance @1250/1602 compared to 1200/1502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7732090/3dm11/7731980


The performance hit is most likely related to the increase in memory clock. Although raising the core clock increases the ips and therefore always the performance; during some testing I found that increasing the memory clock has a saturation point and pushing the memory clock further actually decreases the memory read/write bandwidth. I don't have an explanation of this. My best guess is that the memory controller is introducing much higher latencies to cope with the larger frequency.


----------



## DawgBone

Just in yesterday


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys i really need some help. I'm trying to figure out how i got worst performance @1250/1602 compared to 1200/1502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7732090/3dm11/7731980


Hmm, those are much lower scores than I'm getting with my 780 and mine is just running at the default FTW clocks, it boosts to 1137. I'm getting in the 122xx's (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7728253)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Hmm, those are much lower scores than I'm getting with my 780 and mine is just running at the default FTW clocks, it boosts to 1137. I'm getting in the 122xx's (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7728253)


Somethings really wrong then. Could it be throttling or something or maybe Windows 8.1


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Somethings really wrong then. Could it be throttling or something or maybe Windows 8.1


I really wish I knew what to tell you :/ Hopefully I helped some by showing you that your scores are a little low.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys i really need some help. I'm trying to figure out how i got worst performance @1250/1602 compared to 1200/1502
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7732090/3dm11/7731980
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, those are much lower scores than I'm getting with my 780 and mine is just running at the default FTW clocks, it boosts to 1137. I'm getting in the 122xx's (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7728253)
Click to expand...

Two different benchmarks


----------



## epinephelus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Somethings really wrong then. Could it be throttling or something or maybe Windows 8.1


But both your runs were with Windows 8.1. No? Throttling is also out of the question. In the screenshot your max temp is 63C. Try with 1250/1502 clocks and see what gives.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Two different benchmarks


Both were 3DMark 11
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epinephelus*
> 
> But both your runs were with Windows 8.1. No? Throttling is also out of the question. In the screenshot your max temp is 63C. Try with 1250/1502 clocks and see what gives.


Yes i know what i meant would Windows 7 be better. Yea core temp is 63C but no way of telling what the VRM could be


----------



## skupples

Doesn't 8.1 greatly reduce benchmark results?


----------



## epinephelus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Doesn't 8.1 greatly reduce benchmark results?


I have no idea. But the problem here was lower scores on the same system with higher clocks!
Not different scores on COMPLETELY different systems.

Drivers maybe different CPU is different, architecture is different, OS is different, background software is different...


----------



## lightsout

Sorry to many things going at once
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Two different benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> Both were 3DMark 11
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epinephelus*
> 
> But both your runs were with Windows 8.1. No? Throttling is also out of the question. In the screenshot your max temp is 63C. Try with 1250/1502 clocks and see what gives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i know what i meant would Windows 7 be better. Yea core temp is 63C but no way of telling what the VRM could be
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Both were 3DMark 11
> Yes i know what i meant would Windows 7 be better. Yea core temp is 63C but no way of telling what the VRM could be


Try lowering your clocks way down to the levels my card is (1137) and just see what result you get with it, I'm intrigued as well why your getting lower scores with a higher clock. I had a similar issue with my old GTX 570 whenever I would try to go for really high clocks.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Try lowering your clocks way down to the levels my card is (1137) and just see what result you get with it, I'm intrigued as well why your getting lower scores with a higher clock. I had a similar issue with my old GTX 570 whenever I would try to go for really high clocks.


Ok will try that but here is 1220/1502

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7731980/3dm11/7732776


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epinephelus*
> 
> I have no idea. But the problem here was lower scores on the same system with higher clocks!
> Not different scores on COMPLETELY different systems.
> 
> Drivers maybe different CPU is different, architecture is different, OS is different, background software is different...


It may not be thermal throttle, did you check power draw? Could by that type of throttle.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It may not be thermal throttle, did you check power draw? Could by that type of throttle.


I have not but here's it at 1140/1502

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7732835


----------



## skupples

just peak @ the power % in the monitor in ab/presX, see what it's peaking @. That will tell you if it's power related throttle.


----------



## epinephelus

Ok lowering the memory clock improved the performance a bit but still something is going on. What's your power target? Indeed could be a power throttle .


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epinephelus*
> 
> Ok lowering the memory clock improved the performance a bit but still something is going on. What's your power target? Indeed could be a power throttle .


PT is at 100%


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> PT is at 100%


Its peaking at 68%


----------



## epinephelus

Ok to recap:

you get
Graphics Score:
1)13508 @ 1140/1502 ,CPU @5GHz
2)13621 @ 1220/1502 ,CPU @5GHz
3)13116 @ 1250/1602, CPU @5GHz

AND
4)13720 @ 1200/1502 ,CPU @4.8GHz
Most probably no throttling at all.

1,2,3 are relative to each-other normal results with the performance drop on 3 likely due to the very high memory clock.

Now how you get higher score on 4 is beyond be. I have no idea how AMD platforms overclock. Is the pcie clock affected? then this 200Mhz Cpu clock could be to blame. Did you changed anything else for it ? RAM timings etc?

Lastly as I see you running bitorent and steam on the background, and given that the difference is pretty small and background processes can make a very small difference...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epinephelus*
> 
> Ok to recap:
> 
> you get
> Graphics Score:
> 1)13508 @ 1140/1502 ,CPU @5GHz
> 2)13621 @ 1220/1502 ,CPU @5GHz
> 3)13116 @ 1250/1602, CPU @5GHz
> 
> AND
> 4)13720 @ 1200/1502 ,CPU @4.8GHz
> Most probably no throttling at all.
> 
> 1,2,3 are relative to each-other normal results with the performance drop on 3 likely due to the very high memory clock.
> 
> Now how you get higher score on 4 is beyond be. I have no idea how AMD platforms overclock. Is the pcie clock affected? then this 200Mhz Cpu clock could be to blame. Did you changed anything else for it ? RAM timings etc?
> 
> Lastly as I see you running bitorent and steam on the background, and given that the difference is pretty small and background processes can make a very small difference...


No CPU OCing does not affect PCIe. No nothing else has been changed ram is still at 1866MHz 9-10-9-28 1.5v


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys i really need some help. I'm trying to figure out how i got worst performance @1250/1602 compared to 1200/1502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7732090/3dm11/7731980


I was thinking throttle due to temperature or power limit , I see in one screen it topped out at 107% power & 66°, the limit sliders are both set higher than those? It shouldn't be the memory clock, I haven't seen any Titan that can't run 1600mhz memory or higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Doesn't 8.1 greatly reduce benchmark results?


For benchmarks win 8 likes Firestrike & FS Extreme, others do better in win 7, although most of them just a little bit better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No CPU OCing does not affect PCIe. No nothing else has been changed ram is still at 1866MHz 9-10-9-28 1.5v


I have played with AMD but not enough to remember if pci-e frequency is tied to the FSB like with the last few generations of intel. With those overclocking with the FSB does overclock the pci-e (& pci-e devices) to some degree, but even then it shouldn't affect scores like that.
Have you flashed an unlocked bios to the Titan? It really does look like a throttle issue.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was thinking throttle due to temperature or power limit , I see in one screen it topped out at 107% power & 66°, the limit sliders are both set higher than those? It shouldn't be the memory clock, I haven't seen any Titan that can't run 1600mhz memory or higher.
> For benchmarks win 8 likes Firestrike & FS Extreme, others do better in win 7, although most of them just a little bit better.
> I have played with AMD but not enough to remember if pci-e frequency is tied to the FSB like with the last few generations of intel. With those overclocking with the FSB does overclock the pci-e (& pci-e devices) to some degree, but even then it shouldn't affect scores like that.
> Have you flashed an unlocked bios to the Titan? It really does look like a throttle issue.


Yes its flashed with the EVGA GTX 780 PT BIOs with modded AB & LLC hack. Also I didn't use FSB when I oc'd just multi


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes its flashed with the EVGA GTX 780 PT BIOs with modded AB & LLC hack. Also I didn't use FSB when I oc'd just multi


Oh 780, for some reason I was thinking Titan. Memory on 780s can be a bit more finicky, overclocked too high it can sometimes do an 'invisible' crash where the FPS drops down, although that doesn't look like the issue with the graphics scores just a little bit lower like that.

I think you'll pretty much have to test the clocks more extensively, start off where you had the higher score, OC one & test, then OC the other & test to try to replicate the drop & see what is causing it.
Keep the cpu & system memory constant to rule system changes out.


----------



## Durvelle27

Do you think raising Power Target and Temp limit would help any ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Do you think raising Power Target and Temp limit would help any ?


should have them slid to max.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should have them slid to max.


OK didn't think I had too will try with them set to max


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> OK didn't think I had too will try with them set to max


it will remove any self imposed throttling, up to the bios' limit.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it will remove any self imposed throttling, up to the bios' limit.


@1240/1502 1.213v w/ PT @115 and Temp Target 94*C

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733629



FireStrick @1240/1502 1.213v w/ PT 115 and Temp Target 94^C

I've come to the conclusion thats its throttling as when i viewed the monitoring chart clocks never hit 1240 only 1167 max but still fluctuated


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> @1240/1502 1.213v w/ PT @115 and Temp Target 94*C
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733629
> 
> 
> 
> FireStrick @1240/1502 1.213v w/ PT 115 and Temp Target 94^C
> 
> I've come to the conclusion thats its throttling as when i viewed the monitoring chart clocks never hit 1240 only 1167 max but still fluctuated


Have you tried maybe using the stock BIOS? I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Have you tried maybe using the stock BIOS? I'm running out of ideas.


I wouldn't think BIOs would cause these problems but I'll try it


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I wouldn't think BIOs would cause these problems but I'll try it


I wouldn't think so either but I just figure if you eliminate as many variables as possible the problem might go away you know.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Is there any way of be able to apply up to 1.21v without doing a BIOS flash? Or is that the only way?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Is there any way of be able to apply up to 1.21v without doing a BIOS flash? Or is that the only way?


As far as I know, a BIOS flash is the only way.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I wouldn't think so either but I just figure if you eliminate as many variables as possible the problem might go away you know.


Ok i did 2 things and they seem to fix my problem.

1.) uninstall drivers and use 331.82 instead of beta
2.) Flashed to skyn3t - 37 - Ref - OC BIOs



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734291


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ok i did 2 things and they seem to fix my problem.
> 
> 1.) uninstall drivers and use 331.82 instead of beta
> 2.) Flashed to skyn3t - 37 - Ref - OC BIOs
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734291


That is wonderful, glad some of my advice helped.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> That is wonderful, glad some of my advice helped.


Thx


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ok i did 2 things and they seem to fix my problem.
> 
> 1.) uninstall drivers and use 331.82 instead of beta
> 2.) Flashed to skyn3t - 37 - Ref - OC BIOs
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734291


Hey how did you flash? Did you just use nvflash? If so which one. Windows or DOS?


----------



## cowie

780 Hof card playing bf4 1420+ was stable np
Dice cooled only 1.22v sky's B1 bios card benches @1470




Even thuo I think this is one card that only needs a little voltage
In action




I want just somevoltage but even thuo this ic is supported by some apps I just can not get any software volt ?? /: f it but I want at least 1500 for about an hour gaming to be stable and I need some volts for that


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ok i did 2 things and they seem to fix my problem.
> 
> 1.) uninstall drivers and use 331.82 instead of beta
> 2.) Flashed to skyn3t - 37 - Ref - OC BIOs
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734291
> 
> 
> 
> Hey how did you flash? Did you just use nvflash? If so which one. Windows or DOS?
Click to expand...

I use the method in the OP. Ezflash but have done nvflash as well. Always in windows its way easy.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Hey how did you flash? Did you just use nvflash? If so which one. Windows or DOS?


I used NVflash in DOS off a bootable USB


----------



## MxPhenom 216

After doing the BIOS flash, are you forced to use MSI Afterburner, or can I keep using Precision X?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Nevermind, answered my own question. Did the flash, and was able to keep using Precision X. Put the voltage to 1.212v and now testing clocks.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Finally got my hands on a gk 110 card.

Bye bye 104!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3uczu/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Nevermind, answered my own question. Did the flash, and was able to keep using Precision X. Put the voltage to 1.212v and now testing clocks.


Only if you want to raise voltages with the volt mod you´ll need AB!

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## smoke420

I got a gtx 780 used and according to gpu-z it will go to 1.2 volts using evga precision x. Is that not normal?
Is there a way to tell if your bios are stock?
What is the easiest way to get to 1.35 volts?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> I got a gtx 780 used and according to gpu-z it will go to 1.2 volts using evga precision x. Is that not normal?
> Is there a way to tell if your bios are stock?
> What is the easiest way to get to 1.35 volts?


1,212v is the max you can get with stock bios, In my SIG you have an OC guide,(or here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*) give it a go as it describes all the steps and will answer most of your questions! if you still have doubts, feel free to drop a PM and ill help you out!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## smoke420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1,212v is the max you can get with stock bios, In my SIG you have an OC guide,(or here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*) give it a go as it describes all the steps and will answer most of your questions! if you still have doubts, feel free to drop a PM and ill help you out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


+1
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Hoping to be added to the first page charts with this. This isn't the max overclock I have achieved, just where I am going to stop for now. ASIC 84.3%



Weird thing is though, GPU actually runs at 1306 under load even though GPUz showed 1319.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Hoping to be added to the first page charts with this. This isn't the max overclock I have achieved, just where I am going to stop for now. ASIC 84.3%
> 
> 
> 
> Weird thing is though, *GPU actually runs at 1306 under load even though GPUz showed 1319*.


Yap! the old 13mhz increment story...








Actually is 1306.5mhz + 13mhz = 1320mhz, 1319 is 1306 as the clock generator inside the GK110 chip increases every 13mhz!












Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Lies, it's a conspiracy brought forth by titan owners jelly of the 1mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *Lies, it's a conspiracy brought forth by titan owners jelly of the 1mh*z.


This!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! the old 13mhz increment story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually is 1306.5mhz + 13mhz = 1320mhz, 1319 is 1306 as the clock generator inside the GK110 chip increases every 13mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I guess so. I think I found my gaming stable clock though. 1293mhz at 1.212v. Would love to throw 1.25-26v on this card and see where it would go, im not comfortable doing 1.3v+.


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1,212v is the max you can get with stock bios, In my SIG you have an OC guide,(or here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*) give it a go as it describes all the steps and will answer most of your questions! if you still have doubts, feel free to drop a PM and ill help you out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


About the LCC mod that you posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044,

Do I have to turn this back on every time my AB/overclock crashes? What I realized was that when I get driver crashed, I have to restart AB and the file or else it isn't stable. Also, is it safe to stay overclocked 1.21v 24/7? My temps reach as high as ~75.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I plan to pick up a pair of reference evga 780s for SLI. Is there any advantage with getting the SuperClocked vs the standard version? Are the SuperClocked versions binned? Is it common for the standard version to overclock as well as the SuperClocked version?

I am very sensitive to noise and would like to keep my PC as silent as possible. Can I keep both cards under 80C with <50% fan speed? I intend to overclock the cards. Thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I plan to pick up a pair of reference evga 780s for SLI. Is there any advantage with getting the SuperClocked vs the standard version? Are the SuperClocked versions binned? Is it common for the standard version to overclock as well as the SuperClocked version?
> 
> I am very sensitive to noise and would like to keep my PC as silent as possible. Can I keep both cards under 80C with <50% fan speed? I intend to overclock the cards. Thanks!


I have a Reference EVGA GTX 780 and OC'd @1137/1502 and @75% fan speed I'm seeing 57°C under load when gaming. If you don't go crazy with volts temps will be fine.

Guys is there any possible way to tell how hot the VRMs are.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have a Reference EVGA GTX 780 and OC'd @1137/1502 and @75% fan speed I'm seeing 57°C under load when gaming. If you don't go crazy with volts temps will be fine.
> 
> Guys is there any possible way to tell how hot the VRMs are.


What voltage do you use for your overclock? 75% fan speed is probably too noisy for me. I hope I can get up to 1110/1600 with low fan speeds.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What voltage do you use for your overclock? 75% fan speed is probably too noisy for me. I hope I can get up to 1110/1600 with low fan speeds.


I'm using the skyn3t-ref-37-oc BIOs and voltage is 1.169v. 70% Fan speed is in audible to me I only start to hear it after 75%


----------



## FlankerWang

Just got my 780 FTW, flashed vBIOS w/ only freq & PT moded. The old 660Ti is still on my PC for the moment and the 4820K is no OC.

Here is : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zvmd5/


----------



## Durvelle27

Got my block installed on my card today


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Got my block installed on my card today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


get that thing going and give us some numbers.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> get that thing going and give us some numbers.


Alrighty I've managed 1200/1502 so far @1.181v on Air so I'm expecting good numbers on water.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Having a wierd issue now after crashing in Battlefield yesterday from unstable overclock. Now when I load into Windows, it'll freeze up after I sign in and restart. Then Next time, ill wait a few minutes at login screen, and itll load fine. I check the event viewer logs and sounds like there's a driver failing to load.

"The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&2"

Corrupt video card driver?


----------



## RagingCain

Just a reminder guys, Team Green vs. Red has started again, I have taken over for Alatar. Please feel free to benchmark!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/official-ocns-team-green-vs-team-red-gk110-vs-hawaii/0_50


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Back to my stock BIOS. The one I did try from this thread and the skyn3t team was not happy, and was talking to some others, and we believe it is because BOOST has been disabled on these BIOS, and when the system starts up with any overclocking software it crashes/hangs and reboots, then has driver crashes, and then corrupt drivers.

He also tried one for his MSI gaming card, and was testing some overclocks, without pushing voltage or anything and it blew his power supply.

I wish there was a BIOS that was released that allowed 1.212v but kept everything else in tact.


----------



## smoke420

So I did the mod to get to 1.3 volts in afterburner and the llc disable but im not sure if it worked. The voltage changes in afterburner, but never goes above 1.16 in gpu-z.


----------



## BRANDN00BIAN

Hey

Just got a 2nd 780, it has the 80.80.xx.xx BIOS

My first one did not, and I flashed snyk3t's proper BIOS

So I want 2 of skyn3t's BIOS but they require different kinds

Can you flash each card individually without removing the card? Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Back to my stock BIOS. The one I did try from this thread and the skyn3t team was not happy, and was talking to some others, and we believe it is because BOOST has been disabled on these BIOS, and when the system starts up with any overclocking software it crashes/hangs and reboots, then has driver crashes, and then corrupt drivers.
> 
> He also tried one for his MSI gaming card, and was testing some overclocks, without pushing voltage or anything and it blew his power supply.
> 
> I wish there was a BIOS that was released that allowed 1.212v but kept everything else in tact.


I would think more people would have these issues if it were the bios. Don't you think?


----------



## snef

just put my GTX 780 HOF under water

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/fini-12_zpsdab1921b.jpg.html

and my 24/7 OC

this card is a Monster

Hope the Ti version will be on the same way
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/IMG_0361_zps8481fc23.jpg.html


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Back to my stock BIOS. The one I did try from this thread and the *skyn3t team was not happy*, and was talking to some others, and we believe it is because *BOOST has been disabled on these BIOS*, and when the system starts up with any overclocking software it crashes/hangs and reboots, then has driver crashes, and then corrupt drivers.
> 
> He also tried one for his MSI gaming card, and was testing some overclocks, without pushing voltage or anything and it blew his power supply.
> 
> I wish there was a BIOS that was released that allowed 1.212v but kept everything else in tact.


why only you have this issue? looks like you messed your system like everyone else and can't fix it. bad drivers and bunch or OC tools installed and lot's and lots of modification in NV control panel and tweaks with NV inspector along with AB and PX. can cause may registry problem. weak GPU with poor memory OC cause crashes too.

sorry but I won't make this type of request anymore. I think the way you tried to explain your issue is not nice it looks more an accusation than anything else to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would think more people would have these issues if it were the bios. Don't you think?


most like THIS ^^


----------



## lightsout

That's sick bro. Super clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> just put my GTX 780 HOF under water
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/fini-12_zpsdab1921b.jpg.html
> 
> and my 24/7 OC
> 
> this card is a Monster
> 
> Hope the Ti version will be on the same way
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/IMG_0361_zps8481fc23.jpg.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> About the LCC mod that you posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044,
> 
> Do I have to turn this back on every time my AB/overclock crashes? What I realized was that when I get driver crashed, I have to restart AB and the file or else it isn't stable. Also, is it safe to stay overclocked 1.21v 24/7? My temps reach as high as ~75.


When you disable LLC through AB interface to the voltage controller it stays disabled until you shutdown the computer as in reboot the command will stay active!
With voltage is the same, the voltage you set in AB will only reset if you press the reset button, shutdown the computer or have a BSOD from the display drivers forcing a lower logical state in the NCP4206! Yes its safe to have that voltage but its unnecessary unless you are folding or mining and will heat up your card! Create a profile in AB so you can enable it when gaming and another with stock settings for after gaming!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Back to my stock BIOS. The one I did try from this thread and the skyn3t team was not happy, and was talking to some others, and we believe it is because BOOST has been disabled on these BIOS, and when the system starts up with any overclocking software it crashes/hangs and reboots, then has driver crashes, and then corrupt drivers.
> 
> He also tried one for his MSI gaming card, and was testing some overclocks, without pushing voltage or anything and it blew his power supply.
> 
> I wish there was a BIOS that was released that allowed 1.212v but kept everything else in tact.


FYI boost disabled does not crash your card or any card for that matter! If you and others are having crashes and problems please consider other reasons than the bios! if you are not happy with the bios, don't use it and stick to stock! Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> So I did the mod to get to 1.3 volts in afterburner and the llc disable but im not sure if it worked. The voltage changes in afterburner, but never goes above 1.16 in gpu-z.


Only through AB monitor you can actually check voltage as only AB communicates with NCP4206 (voltage controller) drivers will always report up to 1,212V and other programs as GPUz, nvidia inspector and precisionx will receive feed from the display drivers!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why only you have this issue? looks like you messed your system like everyone else and can't fix it. bad drivers and bunch or OC tools installed and lot's and lots of modification in NV control panel and tweaks with NV inspector along with AB and PX. can cause may registry problem. weak GPU with poor memory OC cause crashes too.
> 
> sorry but I won't make this type of request anymore. I think the way you tried to explain your issue is not nice it looks more an accusation than anything else to me.
> most like THIS ^^


Only thing I ever used was Precision X. Never messed with any other OC tools, NV control panel, or Inspector.

And are you talking about poor GPU memory overclock? That could be that case, but I have never had a GPU with a memory overclock that froze up the desktop when trying to load windows.

Again everything is fine back at the stock BIOS with same GPU memory clock and back to my known stable GPU core clock for this BIOS.

And I am just stating an issue I have had with the BIOS I have tried, Supplied by your team, not making accusations, and sorry if it sounded like I did, but I guess you can think about it in the way you want.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When you disable LLC through AB interface to the voltage controller it stays disabled until you shutdown the computer as in reboot the command will stay active!
> With voltage is the same, the voltage you set in AB will only reset if you press the reset button, shutdown the computer or have a BSOD from the display drivers forcing a lower logical state in the NCP4206! Yes its safe to have that voltage but its unnecessary unless you are folding or mining and will heat up your card! Create a profile in AB so you can enable it when gaming and another with stock settings for after gaming!
> FYI boost disabled does not crash your card or any card for that matter! If you and others are having crashes and problems please consider other reasons than the bios! if you are not happy with the bios, don't use it and stick to stock! Thank you!
> Only through AB monitor you can actually check voltage as only AB communicates with NCP4206 (voltage controller) drivers will always report up to 1,212V and other programs as GPUz, nvidia inspector and precisionx will receive feed from the display drivers!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Is there any possible way to check VRM temps ? Would really want to know.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> just put my GTX 780 HOF under water
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/fini-12_zpsdab1921b.jpg.html
> 
> and my 24/7 OC
> 
> this card is a Monster
> 
> Hope the Ti version will be on the same way
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/snef/media/sand of god/IMG_0361_zps8481fc23.jpg.html


No... Your SYSTEM is a monster!








Very clean and good choice of colors!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## jorgitin02

So guys i was able to get my EVGA SC W / ACX to 1293Mhz on the core and 1752Mhz on the memory(1.275v) stable(about 3 hours of bf4 and no crash)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Is there any possible way to check VRM temps ? Would really want to know.


Only approximate values, get a IR gun (AKA laser thermometer) and point it to the back of your card in the VRM area, it will give you a lower values because the mosfets (part of the VRAM´s that generate most heat are on the other side of the card!



Check this area in the red rectangle its the back of the mosfets, remember that the heat will be greater on the other side!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Only thing I ever used was Precision X. Never messed with any other OC tools, NV control panel, or Inspector.
> 
> And are you talking about poor GPU memory overclock? That could be that case, but I have never had a GPU with a memory overclock that froze up the desktop when trying to load windows.
> 
> Again everything is fine back at the stock BIOS with same GPU memory clock and back to my known stable GPU core clock for this BIOS.
> 
> And I am just stating an issue I have had with the BIOS I have tried, Supplied by your team, not making accusations, and sorry if it sounded like I did, but I guess you can think about it in the way you want.


let's say you just started to have this issue after a bios flash.
would you think first? bios right..
have you checked you GPU bios version before flashing?
do you know many GPU shipped with .37 bios won't like the .3A at all and most of the 780 shipped with .36 bios is compatible with any bios above it except the B1 chip?
many 780 has a different memory chip, do you know that?
some issue can be caused after flash I agree with that. new drivers may cure that issue when doing it properly.

Just to you know, I guy PMed me a couples days ago telling me the his GPU would not stop going up to 1.212 after windows load. well to tell you the truth I really don't know what he did exactly but I spent about hour to fix his issue and I did.

everyone has a issue the best way to find a fix is how you can proceed and tell people what exactly the issue is by telling the first mistake you did byt saving hours of work that can be done in 10 minutes , I can diagnose most of issue in any PC. MAC sometimes Linux i bit too but more windows cuz I'm that kinda lazy guy that likes to click. but I do use linux for others things so.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only approximate values, get a IR gun (AKA laser thermometer) and point it to the back of your card in the VRM area, it will give you a lower values because the mosfets (part of the VRAM´s that generate most heat are on the other side of the card!
> 
> 
> 
> Check this area in the red rectangle its the back of the mosfets, remember that the heat will be greater on the other side!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thx gonna buy one


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> let's say you just started to have this issue after a bios flash.
> would you think first? bios right..
> have you checked you GPU bios version before flashing?
> do you know many GPU shipped with .37 bios won't like the .3A at all and most of the 780 shipped with .36 bios is compatible with any bios above it except the B1 chip?
> many 780 has a different memory chip, do you know that?
> some issue can be caused after flash I agree with that. new drivers may cure that issue when doing it properly.
> 
> Just to you know, I guy PMed me a couples days ago telling me the his GPU would not stop going up to 1.212 after windows load. well to tell you the truth I really don't know what he did exactly but I spent about hour to fix his issue and I did.
> 
> everyone has a issue the best way to find a fix is how you can proceed and tell people what exactly the issue is by telling the first mistake you did byt saving hours of work that can be done in 10 minutes , I can diagnose most of issue in any PC. MAC sometimes Linux i bit too but more windows cuz I'm that kinda lazy guy that likes to click. but I do use linux for others things so.


The my stock GPU bios version is .36. It was is one of the first launch 780s since I bought it the day the cards launched.

I reinstalled drivers like 3 times, to the most recent too. Still crashed at desktop. One thing I didn't do was reinstall Precision X at the same time of reinstalling drivers.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> let's say you just started to have this issue after a bios flash.
> would you think first? bios right..
> have you checked you GPU bios version before flashing?
> do you know many GPU shipped with .37 bios won't like the .3A at all and most of the 780 shipped with .36 bios is compatible with any bios above it except the B1 chip?
> many 780 has a different memory chip, do you know that?
> some issue can be caused after flash I agree with that. new drivers may cure that issue when doing it properly.
> 
> Just to you know, I guy PMed me a couples days ago telling me the his GPU would not stop going up to 1.212 after windows load. well to tell you the truth I really don't know what he did exactly but I spent about hour to fix his issue and I did.
> 
> everyone has a issue the best way to find a fix is how you can proceed and tell people what exactly the issue is by telling the first mistake you did byt saving hours of work that can be done in 10 minutes , I can diagnose most of issue in any PC. MAC sometimes Linux i bit too but more windows cuz I'm that kinda lazy guy that likes to click. but I do use linux for others things so.
> 
> 
> 
> The my stock GPU bios version is .36. It was is one of the first launch 780s since I bought it the day the cards launched.
> 
> I reinstalled drivers like 3 times, to the most recent too. Still crashed at desktop. One thing I didn't do was reinstall Precision X at the same time of reinstalling drivers.
Click to expand...

Do you have it set to OC the gpu upon bootup.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you have it set to OC the gpu upon bootup.


yeah I did, I always do. I don't want to have to enable the overclock on my own.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you have it set to OC the gpu upon bootup.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did, I always do. I don't want to have to enable the overclock on my own.
Click to expand...

I had a problem with that once. Set it to apply on boot and it got on an OC that was not stable. Couldn't boot without crashing. Since then I never set afterburner to run at boot.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I had a problem with that once. Set it to apply on boot and it got on an OC that was not stable. Couldn't boot without crashing. Since then I never set afterburner to run at boot.


I don't think that could have been the problem, if I uninstalled the drivers and it was still happening. If the drivers weren't installed, Precision X doesn't apply anything since it doesn't work then.


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When you disable LLC through AB interface to the voltage controller it stays disabled until you shutdown the computer as in reboot the command will stay active!
> With voltage is the same, the voltage you set in AB will only reset if you press the reset button, shutdown the computer or have a BSOD from the display drivers forcing a lower logical state in the NCP4206! Yes its safe to have that voltage but its unnecessary unless you are folding or mining and will heat up your card! Create a profile in AB so you can enable it when gaming and another with stock settings for after gaming!
> FYI boost disabled does not crash your card or any card for that matter! If you and others are having crashes and problems please consider other reasons than the bios! if you are not happy with the bios, don't use it and stick to stock! Thank you!
> Only through AB monitor you can actually check voltage as only AB communicates with NCP4206 (voltage controller) drivers will always report up to 1,212V and other programs as GPUz, nvidia inspector and precisionx will receive feed from the display drivers!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Is there anyway I can enable the disable LLC on startup without having to click through the user administrator control access thing? I tried to disable UAC but whenever I restart my computer, my overclock isn't stable until I manually open it myself.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> yeah I did, I always do. I don't want to have to enable the overclock on my own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I don't think that could have been the problem, if I uninstalled the drivers and it was still happening. If the drivers weren't installed, Precision X doesn't apply anything since it doesn't work then.


if you have posted it before instead blaming the bios I would have the answer for you right in my fingertips. you OC knology is little and your issue has nothing to do with bios but yes when the lazy part come first saving the OC with PX when you don't want to set it everytime when you boot.

PX won't save the voltage when apply it at startup.
AB maybe does that for you.
when you set the OC above the voltage set by bios 1.165v you will crash.
lets say you OC profile is 1200Mhz and the bios offer you 1.165v at startup when you need 1.185v to have 1200Mhz , you will crash instantly cuz when you boot at windows you gpu goes all the way up and them come to idle state. this is only a explanation how you fail on this.

like you said *"I guess you can think about it in the way you want."* how should I take the first post and this now.
no hard feelings between you and me but it did sounded kinda my work is crap.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> Is there anyway I can enable the disable LLC on startup without having to click through the user administrator control access thing? I tried to disable UAC but whenever I restart my computer, my overclock isn't stable until I manually open it myself.


*To disable 0% LLC:*

Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
Insert these command(s):

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,00"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,00"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,00"

OR

Download from my SIG the Zawarudo´s tool and click "enable LLC mod"











Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you have posted it before instead blaming the bios I would have the answer for you right in my fingertips. you OC knology is little and your issue has nothing to do with bios but yes when the lazy part come first saving the OC with PX when you don't want to set it everytime when you boot.
> 
> PX won't save the voltage when apply it at startup.
> AB maybe does that for you.
> when you set the OC above the voltage set by bios 1.165v you will crash.
> lets say you OC profile is 1200Mhz and the bios offer you 1.165v at startup when you need 1.185v to have 1200Mhz , you will crash instantly cuz when you boot at windows you gpu goes all the way up and them come to idle state. this is only a explanation how you fail on this.
> 
> like you said *"I guess you can think about it in the way you want."* how should I take the first post and this now.
> no hard feelings between you and me but it did sounded kinda my work is crap.


No, your work isn't bad, im just new to this BIOS flashing then overclocking thing. Ive never done it before. I usually just overclocking with what comes on the card, but now that I have my card on water, I want MOAR! lol









And I gave you a rep point for the BIOS you have given to the community already as I thought it was pretty awesome. I definitely have more learning to do, obviously. Im not the best GPU overclocker especially with all this new Nvidia stuff (Boost/Locked voltages, etc.), Im better with CPU and Memory.

Ill try with the BIOS again later on with what I have learned from you today, and everyone else in the thread.

Thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> No, your work isn't bad, im just new to this BIOS flashing then overclocking thing. Ive never done it before. I usually just overclocking with what comes on the card, but now that I have my card on water, I want MOAR! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I gave you a rep point for the BIOS you have given to the community already as I thought it was pretty awesome. I definitely have more learning to do, obviously. Im not the best GPU overclocker especially with all this new Nvidia stuff (Boost/Locked voltages, etc.), Im better with CPU and Memory.
> 
> Ill try with the BIOS again later on with what I have learned from you today, and everyone else in the thread.
> 
> Thanks.


Not a problem any issue you have post it here, we can do our best to help, explain with details to make it easy for us and welcome to the club.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you have posted it before instead blaming the bios I would have the answer for you right in my fingertips. you OC knology is little and your issue has nothing to do with bios but yes when the lazy part come first saving the OC with PX when you don't want to set it everytime when you boot.
> 
> PX won't save the voltage when apply it at startup.
> AB maybe does that for you.
> when you set the OC above the voltage set by bios 1.165v you will crash.
> lets say you OC profile is 1200Mhz and the bios offer you 1.165v at startup when you need 1.185v to have 1200Mhz , you will crash instantly cuz when you boot at windows you gpu goes all the way up and them come to idle state. this is only a explanation how you fail on this.
> 
> like you said *"I guess you can think about it in the way you want."* how should I take the first post and this now.
> no hard feelings between you and me but it did sounded kinda my work is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your work isn't bad, im just new to this BIOS flashing then overclocking thing. Ive never done it before. I usually just overclocking with what comes on the card, but now that I have my card on water, I want MOAR! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I gave you a rep point for the BIOS you have given to the community already as I thought it was pretty awesome. I definitely have more learning to do, obviously. Im not the best GPU overclocker especially with all this new Nvidia stuff (Boost/Locked voltages, etc.), Im better with CPU and Memory.
> 
> Ill try with the BIOS again later on with what I have learned from you today, and everyone else in the thread.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> No, your work isn't bad, im just new to this BIOS flashing then overclocking thing. Ive never done it before. I usually just overclocking with what comes on the card, but now that I have my card on water, I want MOAR! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I gave you a rep point for the BIOS you have given to the community already as I thought it was pretty awesome. I definitely have more learning to do, obviously. Im not the best GPU overclocker especially with all this new Nvidia stuff (Boost/Locked voltages, etc.), Im better with CPU and Memory.
> 
> Ill try with the BIOS again later on with what I have learned from you today, and everyone else in the thread.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem any issue you have post it here, we can do our best to help, explain with details to make it easy for us and welcome to the club.
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> No, your work isn't bad, im just new to this BIOS flashing then overclocking thing. Ive never done it before. I usually just overclocking with what comes on the card, but now that I have my card on water, I want MOAR! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I gave you a rep point for the BIOS you have given to the community already as I thought it was pretty awesome. I definitely have more learning to do, obviously. Im not the best GPU overclocker especially with all this new Nvidia stuff (Boost/Locked voltages, etc.), Im better with CPU and Memory.
> 
> Ill try with the BIOS again later on with what I have learned from you today, and everyone else in the thread.
> 
> Thanks.


Then check my guide, it might help you!

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Not a problem any issue you have post it here, we can do our best to help, explain with details to make it easy for us and welcome to the club.


Will do. Ill probably go back to Afterburner as it seems that's what should be used overclocking, especially if I want to go above 1.212v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Will do. Ill probably go back to Afterburner as it seems that's what should be used overclocking, especially if I want to go above 1.212v.


indeed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Alright questions then.

This is probably going to sound very dumb, but is there LLC even at 1.212v so the voltage the GPU is actually getting is lower than that theoretically?

Also there is a lot of talk about these reference NVidia GPUs not really being able to handle more voltage all that well for 24/7, do to what people are calling a weak design, but I see people running like 1.3v+ with no problems.

If a card blows is it likely more due to heat, or the simple fact the VRMs just cant handle the voltage?

I have an EK full coverage waterblock so obviously heat isn't going to be much of an issue for me, im just curious.

Cheers!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Alright questions then.
> 
> This is probably going to sound very dumb, but is there LLC even at 1.212v so the voltage the GPU is actually getting is lower than that theoretically?
> 
> Also there is a lot of talk about these reference NVidia GPUs not really being able to handle more voltage all that well for 24/7, do to what people are calling a weak design, but I see people running like 1.3v+ with no problems.
> 
> If a card blows is it likely more due to heat, or the simple fact the VRMs just cant handle the voltage?
> 
> I have an EK full coverage waterblock so obviously heat isn't going to be much of an issue for me, im just curious.
> 
> Cheers!


Ok, some bedtime reading from some of my posts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

"Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W!








The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans!thumb.gif
But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
*not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!"

"6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W "

"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw just for one card
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"

No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!"

"Every card must have a voltage controller to give the card the appropriate current to its various sections through the VRM´s!
Some voltage controllers have an interface called I2C where the chip accepts external commands!
Alexey Nicolaychuk (Russian) aka Unwinder created years ago a program called riva tuner with the ability to control certain graphic cards parameters,
today its called Afterburner with MSI sponsorship but its still Alexei´s program and its solely developer!
In AB database is the most used voltage controllers that allow I2C commands to enable AB to change voltages to a certain limit permitted by the cards manufacturers ( AMD, NVIDIA)
when the Titan/780 was released Unwinder had to include in AB´s database the Titan/780 voltage controller NCP4206!
The location of the connection can be set with ri3 or ri4 as in ( /ri3,20,99 or /ri4,20,99) to call out the connection to AB settings as AB serves as interface between us and the voltage controller, thats why you have to go to the command prompt and insert these commands and after it returns the "41" code meaning the NCP4206 is accepting AB control, then insert the "settings" in the VEN_ files to tell AB that your card is in a determined PCIe address!
Then AB asks you to reboot and you can change the voltage to 1,300V because you are in fact controlling directly the voltage controller and not "calling" the display driver for voltage as its driver limited to 1,212V! ONLY AB is able to read the voltage above 1,212V!
Actually one thing most people dont understand about AUTO setting in AB is that its reading VID from the chip, so, its default voltage as its in the drivers, not all the way to 1,300V tongue.gif
Now LLC stands for Load Line Calibration, its a power saving feature and its there to support the boost, just like in the CPU´s!
When you set it to disable = 0%, you have an increase of 0.025V to the value you set in AB all the time! it provides a stabler voltage to the core!
When its default =53%, its like increasing 0.025V and decreasing the same value around the value you set in AB, as it increases or decreases depending the load the GPU has!
But with the latest drivers with the inclusion of the power balance feature for the 780Ti it seems some cards with LLC disabled (with the hack exe in startup folder) have crashes and freezes!"



Im going to open a thread soon with all the info me and my brother Skyn3t have on various points on the GK110!









Cheers

Ed

(Skynet Team)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, some bedtime reading from some of my posts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)
> 
> "Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
> This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans!thumb.gif
> But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
> *not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!"
> 
> "6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W "
> 
> "Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!"
> 
> "Every card must have a voltage controller to give the card the appropriate current to its various sections through the VRM´s!
> Some voltage controllers have an interface called I2C where the chip accepts external commands!
> Alexey Nicolaychuk (Russian) aka Unwinder created years ago a program called riva tuner with the ability to control certain graphic cards parameters,
> today its called Afterburner with MSI sponsorship but its still Alexei´s program and its solely developer!
> In AB database is the most used voltage controllers that allow I2C commands to enable AB to change voltages to a certain limit permitted by the cards manufacturers ( AMD, NVIDIA)
> when the Titan/780 was released Unwinder had to include in AB´s database the Titan/780 voltage controller NCP4206!
> The location of the connection can be set with ri3 or ri4 as in ( /ri3,20,99 or /ri4,20,99) to call out the connection to AB settings as AB serves as interface between us and the voltage controller, thats why you have to go to the command prompt and insert these commands and after it returns the "41" code meaning the NCP4206 is accepting AB control, then insert the "settings" in the VEN_ files to tell AB that your card is in a determined PCIe address!
> Then AB asks you to reboot and you can change the voltage to 1,300V because you are in fact controlling directly the voltage controller and not "calling" the display driver for voltage as its driver limited to 1,212V! ONLY AB is able to read the voltage above 1,212V!
> Actually one thing most people dont understand about AUTO setting in AB is that its reading VID from the chip, so, its default voltage as its in the drivers, not all the way to 1,300V tongue.gif
> Now LLC stands for Load Line Calibration, its a power saving feature and its there to support the boost, just like in the CPU´s!
> When you set it to disable = 0%, you have an increase of 0.025V to the value you set in AB all the time! it provides a stabler voltage to the core!
> When its default =53%, its like increasing 0.025V and decreasing the same value around the value you set in AB, as it increases or decreases depending the load the GPU has!
> But with the latest drivers with the inclusion of the power balance feature for the 780Ti it seems some cards with LLC disabled (with the hack exe in startup folder) have crashes and freezes!"
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to open a thread soon with all the info me and my brother Skyn3t have on various points on the GK110!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skynet Team)


Wow, +rep for that.

That's a lot of very worth while information.

I uninstalled Precision X and installed AB. I forgot how much nicer the interface for AB is compared to Precision X!









For this
Quote:


> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"


How do we know which one to use depending on our card?


----------



## Peanuts4

Do certain brands have worse coil whine than others? how noisy are the reference coolers compared to ACX really?


----------



## Leopard2lx

So I have read everything in the main post but how unsafe is really going over 1.212v on air? I am running at 1.244v right now (0.025v from LLC included) and the GPU core temp never goes over 61-62 , but I know the VRM temps are the main concern. My PT is at 100%

Core clock is at 1280 and Memory is 1552 Mhz

I would put a water block on it but it looks too expensive for a few extra Mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> How do we know which one to use depending on our card?


Try both! The one that returns "41" is the right one, the other one will return "invalid"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> So I have read everything in the main post but *how unsafe is really going over 1.212v on air? I am running at 1.244v right now (0.025v from LLC included) and the GPU core temp never goes over 61-62* , but I know the VRM temps are the main concern. My PT is at 100%
> 
> Core clock is at 1280 and Memory is 1552 Mhz
> 
> I would put a water block on it but it looks too expensive for a few extra Mhz.


Youre fine! Those temps and the voltages are fine! In a blown card you can never know if it was voltage, heat or a flaw in one of the components!
My recomendation on air is: (MAXv - LLC -Vvar) = 1.212V + 0.025V + 0.006V= 1.243V, more voltage will generate more heat than the stock cooler can handle on the VRM´s, ACX coolers are better and may allow a little more voltage! Rule of thumb VRM area will be 20/30C+ hotter than the core!
Read my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/16100#post_21487730
It addresses most of your worries! If you have more doubts PM me!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Do certain brands have worse coil whine than others? how noisy are the reference coolers compared to ACX really?


No! Coil whine exists in every card, ones exhibit more,others less but its always there! Dont worry about it! If its too loud and bothers you and you have EVGA, i believe they accept RMA for it! (dont quote me on that one!)








Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate. Some times the vibration is beyond human hearing (yokes in TV's can do this), other times it's in the range of human hearing.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it.
ACX coolers are quieter than stock at IMO but more informed people should know better than me as i don't use air coolers since 8800 ultra or even earlier, can´t really recall, its been so long...









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Is it true that you should run a card with light usage (idle or light gaming) for 24 hours before benching and stress testing with tools like Heaven & 3D mark?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Is it true that you should run a card with light usage (idle or light gaming) for 24 hours before benching and stress testing with tools like Heaven & 3D mark?


No! It´s not like a car engine that needs breaking in! Go straight for the money shot!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## eddieveenstra

Just a quick question to 780gtx users. I'm running a stock 780gtx with an Asic of 84,3. That sounds good right? Problem is that the card is hitting it's TDP at 1,150 [email protected] MHz core. In sleeping dogs and FCry3 it downclocks even at stock speed to 1006MHz. I have tried to customize the bios and increase the TDP border to 300Watt. However it still trottles back (but less). Is it safe to increase the Wattage above the 300 Watt? Since the stock 780gtx doens't use extra or better VRM's I'm a bit cautious because i don't want to brick it. Thanks for the response in advance.


----------



## kelvinchen

2013 Year End Test GTX780 reference stock cooler fan 100%,Max temp 89c Core 1380mhz memory 1750mhz 'Running 3dmark fire strike extreme...


----------



## eddieveenstra

Those are some nice clocks. Did you mod the bios for extra power?


----------



## FlankerWang

Happy new year! And I'm really happy with my new FTW:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddieveenstra*
> 
> Just a quick question to 780gtx users. I'm running a stock 780gtx with an Asic of 84,3. That sounds good right? Problem is that the card is hitting it's TDP at 1,150 [email protected] MHz core. In sleeping dogs and FCry3 it downclocks even at stock speed to 1006MHz. I have tried to customize the bios and increase the TDP border to 300Watt. However it still trottles back (but less). Is it safe to increase the Wattage above the 300 Watt? Since the stock 780gtx doens't use extra or better VRM's I'm a bit cautious because i don't want to brick it. Thanks for the response in advance.


Head out to the OP and download the appropriate modded bios by my brother Skyn3t and get the EZ3flash from my SIG to easily flash your bios!
Also fill your SIG with your RIG! There is a link in my SIG!








About the TDP, here is a quote from one of my posts:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!!*


----------



## HellionGR

Simple question for a noob.
Without llc mod is it possible that beyond 1.2 volt the vdrop is huge?
I can bench like sometimes at 1262 with 1.212 but fail some heavy game after some hour even at 1232.
With LLC mod Zarawudo its not an issue i can bench up to 1306 and im stable at gaming at least at 1280 havent tried 1293 yet.
So from my experience my card MSI GTX 780 Gaming OC is kinda stable without llc up to 1.2 volt but beyond that vdrops like crazy.
An lastly what do you suggest for everyday voltage on a watercooled card with full EK Titan Block mk1 ?My current temp 47-48oC max after hours of gaming on hot room and all watercooling fans to lowest 1.24V
Cant measure VRM atm.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> 2013 Year End Test GTX780 reference stock cooler fan 100%,Max temp 89c Core 1380mhz memory 1750mhz 'Running 3dmark fire strike extreme...


What voltage is that at?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

So when you guys overclock, you do not select the option to apply at startup? Then you setup a profile and you just enable it manually yourself?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Small issue here. Doing the Volt mod from OccamRazor, and I am at the point of profiles, and I do not have the same ones in the guide. Not sure what to do.

And when I open one of them up to see what they contain, none of them look like what is in the guide.


----------



## chughes13x

How's this for an Overclock









Flashed the bios this morning and have been busy tweaking it for a little bit. Beat out the 4770k and Titan...

http://puu.sh/64TL8.jpg

Pretty satisfied with it overall.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> How's this for an Overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed the bios this morning and have been busy tweaking it for a little bit. Beat out the 4770k and Titan...
> 
> http://puu.sh/64TL8.jpg
> 
> Pretty satisfied with it overall.


Its a pretty average OC for those volts but non of the less nice


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Somewhat figured t out. Reinstalled afterburner and used the command I know returns "41" then went into the profiles folder and only found one other profile other than afterburner.cfg. Opened that. Tried to add the settings kept getting Access denied when I try and save the file after adding the settings.









EDIT: Hell yeah figured it out. Now have 1.3v to play with!









Havent done the LLC modification yet though.

EDIT: Did the LLC modification. Sweet!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> How's this for an Overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed the bios this morning and have been busy tweaking it for a little bit. Beat out the 4770k and Titan...
> 
> http://puu.sh/64TL8.jpg
> 
> Pretty satisfied with it overall.


How did you get it to show the voltage in the slider instead of an offset?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How did you get it to show the voltage in the slider instead of an offset?


You got to do the voltage mod to allow 1.3v. It had the offset for me too, then I did the mod and now it shows the actual voltage.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How did you get it to show the voltage in the slider instead of an offset?
> 
> 
> 
> You got to do the voltage mod to allow 1.3v. It had the offset for me too, then I did the mod and now it shows the actual voltage.
Click to expand...

Oh thats cool. I have a classy so can't do the mod. thanks


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh thats cool. I have a classy so can't do the mod. thanks


Oh okay. Sick card, if I would have waited I would have gotten the Classified, or if I were to get a 780Ti, id be the Classified.

Anyone know of a way to display in Afterburner the voltage the card is running at in the monitoring? All I see is VID and stuff.

Nevermind I got it. This is weird, at idle the GPU still runs at about 1.2v. Is that from the LLC being disabled?


----------



## MunneY

Ok... so after a bit of Hiatus I'm back... I'm finally completely underwater and this rig is done and will not be touched again... time to move foward towards planning a new rig!







Ignore the Titan branding... I got a good deal on the blocks and backplates!


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I just got my GTX 780 FTW. I've never overclocked a 700 series card before so please forgive me for this noob question. Is there any reason not to change the power limit from 100% to the max (110% for my card)? On the secondary BIOS, my FTW allows 110% on the power limit vs I believe a 106% on stock cards. I noticed I was getting really close to 100 power while running benchmarks and its just running at the factory overclock still.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I just got my GTX 780 FTW. I've never overclocked a 700 series card before so please forgive me for this noob question. Is there any reason not to change the power limit from 100% to the max (110% for my card)? On the secondary BIOS, my FTW allows 110% on the power limit vs I believe a 106% on stock cards. I noticed I was getting really close to 100 power while running benchmarks and its just running at the factory overclock still.


I would say run it @ 110% all the time it can only help you with your overclock
when you need the power

just because you set 110% does not mean it will run @ 110% all the time
so just leave it @ 110% so you get the most performance when you need it


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I would say run it @ 110% all the time it can only help you with your overclock
> when you need the power
> 
> just because you set 110% does not mean it will run @ 110% all the time
> so just leave it @ 110% so you get the most performance when you need it


That is what I figured, I was just making sure there was nothing that could do any harm by leaving it at 110%. I just ran the 3dmark11 again with my default FTW clocks and with the 110% power and the power got to 104% and I got a slightly higher score, it seems like the 100% was holding back the default FTW clocks. I wonder why they didn't set the power limit higher by default since the clocks were higher by default?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> That is what I figured, I was just making sure there was nothing that could do any harm by leaving it at 110%. I just ran the 3dmark11 again with my default FTW clocks and with the 110% power and the power got to 104% and I got a slightly higher score, it seems like the 100% was holding back the default FTW clocks. I wonder why they didn't set the power limit higher by default since the clocks were higher by default?


easy Nvidia


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok... so after a bit of Hiatus I'm back... I'm finally completely underwater and this rig is done and will not be touched again... time to move foward towards planning a new rig!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the Titan branding... I got a good deal on the blocks and backplates!


Nice build man. Digging the green theme.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Oh okay. Sick card, if I would have waited I would have gotten the Classified, or if I were to get a 780Ti, id be the Classified.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to display in Afterburner the voltage the card is running at in the monitoring? All I see is VID and stuff.
> 
> Nevermind I got it. This is weird, at idle the GPU still runs at about 1.2v. Is that from the LLC being disabled?


No, its from the volt mod! When you set the voltage in AB it stays on in the NCP4206 on a logical state (power on) even if you reboot! If you shutdown and restart it will revert back to stock!
With the LLC hack (LLC.exe inside startup folder, will always stay on as it starts with windows)
Just press reset in AB and everything will go back to stock!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## kelvinchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> What voltage is that at?


1.38v


----------



## Cribbs

I just installed win 8.1 and am now getting around 11500 graphics score in firemark as opposed to the 12500ish I was getting on win7, has anyone else had similar experiences on windows 8.1?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its from the volt mod! When you set the voltage in AB it stays on in the NCP4206 on a logical state (power on) even if you reboot! If you shutdown and restart it will revert back to stock!
> With the LLC hack (LLC.exe inside startup folder, will always stay on as it starts with windows)
> Just press reset in AB and everything will go back to stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Is that why making profiles is so handy? When you are about to play a game. just load a profile and go?

Seems like its really just like running a fixed voltage on a CPU. Only reason I asked about the voltage was because Ive noticed a bit more noise out of my card from voltage. Assuming its just coil whine. Its not the typical whine though, has the sound like rushing air, and no its not my fans haha.

Also does disabling LLC pretty much do what the vdroop fix does? Ive noticed now, that I am far more stable at 1293mhz now then I was before. Might be something to do with AB actually communicating correctly with NCP4206 and apply the voltage right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> 1.38v


Really, looks like you were running only 1293mhz on the core? Im doing that now with 1.212v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Is that why making profiles is so handy? When you are about to play a game. *just load a profile and go?*
> *Really, looks like you were running only 1293mhz on the core? Im doing that now with 1.212v*


Yap, you can have several profiles for games (as OC is dynamic and you can end up with different stable clocks for different games) and/or click "reset" in AB in the end of gaming session/create a "stock" profile!
I need 1.30V to run those clocks on my titans!







Make sure you use AB monitoring core speed as its accurate opposite GPUz as it wont show you real clocks (AKA increments)



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> That is what I figured, I was just making sure there was nothing that could do any harm by leaving it at 110%. I just ran the 3dmark11 again with my default FTW clocks and with the 110% power and the power got to 104% and I got a slightly higher score, it seems like the 100% was holding back the default FTW clocks. I wonder why they didn't set the *power limit higher* by default since the clocks were higher by default?


Because its... Nvidia...








The TDP is set around the maximum heat dissipation capability of the air cooler!








Have a read form one of my posts concerning PT/TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, you can have several profiles for games (as OC is dynamic and you can end up with different stable clocks for different games) and/or click "reset" in AB in the end of gaming session/create a "stock" profile!
> I need 1.30V to run those clocks on my titans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you use AB monitoring core speed as its accurate opposite GPUz as it wont show you real clocks (AKA increments)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> 1.38v


Yeah, I don't mind having it run at a constant 1.212v as long as its not really harming the card at all. I mean like I said, it seems like its similar to running a CPU on fixed voltage, so even at idle, its running at its load voltage.

Oh and yeah, I checked afterburner as I was playing BF4 and it was running at 1293 and 1.212v (Well I guess technically 1.24 with the LLC mod). No problems. 84.3% ASIC on this one.


----------



## Cribbs

I seem to be getting what seems like high temps with my new windforce 780, 38-42 Celsius at idle and between 80-87 Celsius under load, this is without any voltage mods of bios flashing, from the reviews I've read I should be seeing more like 33c idle and 67c under load.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Yeah, I don't mind having it run at a constant 1.212v as long as its not really harming the card at all. I mean like I said, it seems like its similar to running a CPU on fixed voltage, so even at idle, its running at its load voltage.
> 
> Oh and yeah, I checked afterburner as I was playing BF4 and it was running at 1293 and 1.212v (Well I guess technically 1.24 with the LLC mod). No problems. 84.3% ASIC on this one.


Funny, my card is also stable at 1293 @ 1.212v (not including LLC). My ASIC is also exactly 84.3. I guess ASIC means something afterall?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Funny, my card is also stable at 1293 @ 1.212v (not including LLC). My ASIC is also exactly 84.3. I guess ASIC means something afterall?


That's interesting. Maybe. It was stable at 1.187v prior to any modding at 1254 too.


----------



## szeged

i could do 1300 at 1.212v at 70.0 asic so i wouldnt put too much into it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Funny, my card is also stable at 1293 @ 1.212v (not including LLC). My ASIC is also exactly 84.3. I guess *ASIC means something afterall?*


Here is a quote from one of my posts:

"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
_"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"_

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. *It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec*.

From "the man" himself:

_it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages

*W1zzard - Techpowerup*_

So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!







"

Hope it clarifies ASIC a bit!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is a quote from one of my posts:
> 
> "ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
> @TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip
> 
> *Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
> _"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"_
> 
> A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.
> 
> A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. *It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec*.
> 
> From "the man" himself:
> 
> _it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.
> 
> "bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage
> 
> as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages
> 
> *W1zzard - Techpowerup*_
> 
> So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Hope it clarifies ASIC a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


Hopefully mines is a high leakage card then.


----------



## sena

Guys is there any way to have undervolting with 1.3V soft mod besides custom msi ab profiles?

I am now using two profiles, one 2d with auto voltage, and other one, 3d with 1.3V.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, you can have several profiles for games (as OC is dynamic and you can end up with different stable clocks for different games) and/or click "reset" in AB in the end of gaming session/create a "stock" profile!
> I need 1.30V to run those clocks on my titans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you use AB monitoring core speed as its accurate opposite GPUz as it wont show you real clocks (AKA increments)
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Funny, both mine cards requires same voltage for 1306/1320, 1.3V.


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> I seem to be getting what seems like high temps with my new windforce 780, 38-42 Celsius at idle and between 80-87 Celsius under load, this is without any voltage mods of bios flashing, from the reviews I've read I should be seeing more like 33c idle and 67c under load.


That does seem really high. Are all three fans running? Is it at stock clocks?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Happy new year for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


Likewise my friend and to all the other members..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys is there any way to have undervolting with 1.3V soft mod besides custom msi ab profiles?
> 
> I am now *using two profiles, one 2d with auto voltage, and other one, 3d with 1.3V.*


Thats the way to go!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Funny, both mine cards requires same voltage for 1306/1320, 1.3V.


Yes, the chip can run at the same voltage some clock increments or can run into a wall and you have to up the voltage very much to get over 1 increment only...
Silicon lottery...









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## benito

Hey guys, hoping someone could help me out, i have two 780's in SLI and am overclocking. My cards are SC editions from EVGA and i am using EVGA Precision. I am also running the original bios and don't want to flash unless absolutely necessary.

my issue is that one of my card will reach the 1200mV and the other card will max out at 1187mV is this possible due to the silicone lottery?

i have a custom WC loop, and i am using Watercool HeatKiller blocks

some screen shots


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Happy new year for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


You too skyn3t team.

And im pretty sure any extra noise I was hearing from my GPU was just placebo. I enabled my profile for 1.212v at idle and didn't hear a thing. LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thats the way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the chip can run at the same voltage some clock increments or can run into a wall and you have to up the voltage very much to get over 1 increment only...
> *Silicon lottery*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Which I tend to lose a lot of times, but I feel my 780 is pretty good.


----------



## benito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> You too skyn3t team.
> 
> And im pretty sure any extra noise I was hearing from my GPU was just placebo. I enabled my profile for 1.212v at idle and didn't hear a thing. LOL
> Which I tend to lose a lot of times, but I feel my 780 is pretty good.


i just posted above without realizing you all were already talking about my topic


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> Hey guys, hoping someone could help me out, i have two 780's in SLI and am overclocking. My cards are SC editions from EVGA and i am using EVGA Precision. I am also running the original bios and don't want to flash unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> my issue is that one of my card will reach the 1200mV and the other card will max out at 1187mV is this possible due to the silicone lottery?
> 
> i have a custom WC loop, and i am using Watercool HeatKiller blocks
> 
> some screen shots
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, its common to have 2 cards with different stock voltages, my 2 Titans are separated by 0.006V and are 0.3 ASIC points apart! (68,7% / 69% )








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> You too skyn3t team.
> 
> And im pretty sure any extra noise I was hearing from my GPU was just placebo. I enabled my profile for 1.212v at idle and didn't hear a thing. LOL
> *Which I tend to lose a lot of times,* but I feel my 780 is pretty good.


That makes 2 of us! I always get a poor ASIC but i dont care as i know they can take the voltage and the clocks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benito*
> 
> i just posted above without realizing you all were already talking about my topic












Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> That's interesting. Maybe. It was stable at 1.187v prior to any modding at 1254 too.


If 1.187 is the same as +0.38 on stock bios, 1250 is what mine was stable at (max boost obviously).


----------



## Thomas-S

So far I loving loving my Asus GTX780 card!




What's the recommended PSU wattage for two way SLi?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> So far I loving loving my Asus GTX780 card!
> 
> What's the recommended PSU wattage for two way SLi?


It really depends on your cpu and what bios and all you are going to use. I dont think the Asus DC2 can do 1.3 v so you should be fine with an 850. Give you room to grow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

If I go 780 SLI next year when I get a 1440p monitor hopefully, ill probably swap out my HX850 PSU and get the Seasonic Platinum 1000w. Just hope that my 360 and 240 radiators will be enough to maintain good temps.


----------



## psycho84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas-S*
> 
> So far I loving loving my Asus GTX780 card!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the recommended PSU wattage for two way SLi?


For an GTX780 SLI i would take minimum a 850W PSU or better an 1000W especially when you OC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> If I go 780 SLI next year when I get a 1440p monitor hopefully, ill probably swap out my HX850 PSU and get the Seasonic Platinum 1000w. Just hope that my 360 and 240 radiators will be enough to maintain good temps.


The Question is what Noiselevel you want


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> If I go 780 SLI next year when I get a 1440p monitor hopefully, ill probably swap out my HX850 PSU and get the Seasonic Platinum 1000w. Just hope that my 360 and 240 radiators will be enough to maintain good temps.


When you oc to max, i can tell you its not enough for very good temps, you will get mediocore temps, mine cards go up to 60C on 1.325V, and vrms are pretty hot.

I have xspc rx 360, ek 240xt, and swiftech mcr 120, i will swap ek 240xt with 360xtx, and i will see will i get better temps.


----------



## Thomas-S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> It really depends on your cpu and what bios and all you are going to use. I dont think the Asus DC2 can do 1.3 v so you should be fine with an 850. Give you room to grow.


I have no plans of OCing over the stock voltage anyways


----------



## psycho84

The Temps would be not soooo good for a watercooled System but should ne better than Aircooling. You probably have to high up your Fan's to get good temperaturs


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> If I go 780 SLI next year when I get a 1440p monitor hopefully, ill probably swap out my HX850 PSU and get the Seasonic Platinum 1000w. Just hope that my 360 and 240 radiators will be enough to maintain good temps.


That would be cutting it very close even on stock. I say minimum for two GPUs is a 480mm rad. I'm running 3x 240mm rads with a single 780 & 8350


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That would be cutting it very close even on stock. I say minimum for two GPUs is a 480mm rad. I'm running 3x 240mm rads with a single 780 & 8350


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> When you oc to max, i can tell you its not enough for very good temps, you will get mediocore temps, mine cards go up to 60C on 1.325V, and vrm are pretty hot.
> 
> I have xspc rx 360, ek 240xt, and swiftech mcr 120, i will swap ek 240xt with 360xtx.


Now you are wrong, on stock 240 and 360 can hold stock clocks very well, i am using 360 +240 + 120, and on stock both mine gpus peak at 41-42C which is very good temp.


----------



## crun

Hey I just started testiny my fresh Asus GTX 780. So far I am testing +200 core/+300 memory, temperatures are very low (like max. 65c GPU/70c VRM) but could anyone explain to me why I am getting *15.5V max VDDC and 176c VRM* in GPU-Z, lol. Obviously a bug, but:










I have enabled the LLC hack. Maybe that's the reason? Btw. it didn't really change much, my max voltage stays on 1.191 or something like that


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Hey I just started testiny my fresh Asus GTX 780. So far I am testing +200 core/+300 memory, temperatures are very low (like max. 65c GPU/70c VRM) but could anyone explain to me why I am getting *15.5V max VDDC and 176c VRM* in GPU-Z, lol. Obviously a bug, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have enabled the LLC hack. Maybe that's the reason? Btw. it didn't really change much, my max voltage stays on 1.191 or something like that


How are you seeing VRM temps


----------



## crun

What do you mean? If you don't see them your card either doesn't have a VRM sensor or you have to update GPU-Z (from my experience with 280x and 290)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Now you are wrong, on stock 240 and 360 can hold stock clocks very well, i am using 360 +240 + 120, and on stock both mine gpus peak at 41-42C which is very good temp.


Yeah, people typically over do their loops with radiators. Using far more of them then they need.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> What do you mean? If you don't see them your card either doesn't have a VRM sensor or you have to update GPU-Z (from my experience with 280x and 290)


Its a reference EVGA GTX 780


----------



## crun

Well I don't know, sorry. This is my first Nvidia GPU since 5 years.


----------



## OccamRazor

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html

HEADS UP! AB beta 18!!!!

Go and get it!!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html
> 
> HEADS UP! AB beta 18!!!!
> 
> Go and get it!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


What does it add over AB 17


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html
> 
> HEADS UP! AB beta 18!!!!
> 
> Go and get it!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


nice!! Skyn3t Team)!!


----------



## Zawarudo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-18-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50

Updated.

Skyn3t team don't mess around. Hopefully it works, if not let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## MilesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-18-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50
> 
> Updated.
> 
> Skyn3t team don't mess around. Hopefully it works, if not let me know and I'll fix it.


Awesome!

Will test this today









Also were you aware your modded bios does not allow downclocking of the vram?

I know, why would anyone want to... But this one does









Anyway you can fix that, or is it a limitation in the way you've modded these cards?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-18-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50
> 
> Updated.
> 
> Skyn3t team don't mess around. Hopefully it works, if not let me know and I'll fix it.


Doesn't seem to work for me. Everything comes back with LLC enabled, but changing the bolts in the tool and then applying in afterburner doesn't change it.


----------



## crun

What is the max safe temp for VRM? 125c?

I suppose that keeping VRM at ~80c is perfectly fine?


----------



## alucardis666

Heaven Bench @ 4.3Ghz with 1 GTX 780 ACX @ 1202/1835/1202 Running the Skyn3t Rev 3 Bios...



and here's Valley

Both were done with Vsync on btw...


----------



## crun

Another question: is it possible to remove the minimal fan speed limit on Asus 780 DirectCu II? I can't lower it below 37% which is audible in a silent room. Card sits on under 30c idle right now...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> What is the max safe temp for VRM? 125c?
> 
> I suppose that keeping VRM at ~80c is perfectly fine?


Yes! 80C is fine but the lower the better, always!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Another question: is it possible to remove the minimal fan speed limit on Asus 780 DirectCu II? I can't lower it below 37% which is audible in a silent room. Card sits on under 30c idle right now...


This is common to all Skyn3t´s modded 780 bios:
_Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
*Fan Idle 20%*
Fan bumped to 100%_

Go to the OP and look down for your cards bios:







http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Doesn't seem to work for me. Everything comes back with LLC enabled, but changing the bolts in the tool and then applying in afterburner doesn't change it.


We are aware of it! Keep an eye here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-18-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
Zawarudo will update it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## crun

Ahh, that's nice. My max voltage is about 1.196, so there should be even more room for overclocking







(1263 boost clock afair)

Does it void warranty? I did change bios in my previous GPU (290), but never really figure it out lol
With boost clock disabled, I will simply be able to set core to 1263, yes?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Ahh, that's nice. My max voltage is about 1.196, so there should be even more room for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1263 boost clock afair)
> 
> Does it void warranty? I did change bios in my previous GPU (290), but never really figure it out lol
> With boost clock disabled, I will simply be able to set core to 1263, yes?


Well technically yes. You still have to offset, but it's linear. Ex 980 + 283 offset will give you 1263 standard core. A lot easier than figuring out the boost clock/max boost lol


----------



## alucardis666

Managed to get a little more outta her...



Time to play some StarCraft


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Managed to get a little more outta her...
> 
> 
> 
> Time to play some StarCraft


That's an insane memory clock!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Managed to get a little more outta her...
> 
> 
> 
> Time to play some StarCraft


Tried it without Vsync?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Tried it without Vsync?


I haven't... should I? lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Tried it without Vsync?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't... should I? lol
Click to expand...

Idk whats your refresh rate? I see you have a 240hz tv but those only accept 60hz right? Vsync will lock you at 60. Thats very low for a 780.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Idk whats your refresh rate? I see you have a 240hz tv but those only accept 60hz right? Vsync will lock you at 60. Thats very low for a 780.


Well I am running a custom res via CRU so I'm sampling 2048x1152 at an active display of 1920x1080 and I'm at a 68Hz refreshrate... sooo....idk... I'm gonna run it right now without VSync.

No VSync @ 68Hz


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Heaven Bench @ 4.3Ghz with 1 GTX 780 ACX @ 1202/1835/1202 Running the Skyn3t Rev 3 Bios...
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Valley
> 
> Both were done with Vsync on btw...


How are you not getting 55 and above at 1202 with a 4770K?

When i had my 780 1180mhz iirc it did 55 in 4.0 same settings and resolution with a 3770K at 4.5ghz. +38mV in PX. Maybe something i forgot lol


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> How are you not getting 55 and above at 1202 with a 4770K?
> 
> When i had my 780 1180mhz iirc it did 55 in 4.0 same settings and resolution with a 3770K at 4.5ghz. +38mV in PX. Maybe something i forgot lol


55 and above for the minimum you mean?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 and above for the minimum you mean?


FPS main score


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> FPS main score


Damn... so what'd I break?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Damn... so what'd I break?


No idea, i was surprised cos my card wasnt a great clocker by any means. 50.7 asic too lol. Probably could do better had i flashed skyn3t rev4. Tough luck hahaha


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Idk whats your refresh rate? I see you have a 240hz tv but those only accept 60hz right? Vsync will lock you at 60. Thats very low for a 780.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am running a custom res via CRU so I'm sampling 2048x1152 at an active display of 1920x1080 and I'm at a 68Hz refreshrate... sooo....idk... I'm gonna run it right now without VSync.
> 
> No VSync @ 68Hz
Click to expand...

Oh idk much about custom resolutions. What does that do for you? Is it much of a difference?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> No idea, i was surprised cos my card wasnt a great clocker by any means. 50.7 asic too lol. Probably could do better had i flashed skyn3t rev4. Tough luck hahaha


Ah well long as my games don't lag idc. haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh idk much about custom resolutions. What does that do for you? Is it much of a difference?


Lets me run at higher refresh rates past 60.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Well I am running a custom res via CRU so I'm sampling 2048x1152 at an active display of 1920x1080 and I'm at a 68Hz refreshrate... sooo....idk... I'm gonna run it right now without VSync.
> 
> No VSync @ 68Hz


your score seems fine to me. I get 74 fps but my core is at 1280 and memory at 1600


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> your score seems fine to me. I get 74 fps but my core is at 1280 and memory at 1600


Now idk what to think... lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Man, this new Castlevania game on Steam gets my 780 hotter then Battlefield 4 does. Wow!

And the graphics are pretty much console-ish. Except for some DX11 effects like light and then Nvidia PhysX.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Just added myself to the Owners form. Thanks again Skyn3t team for all the work you guys have done with these GPUs.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Man, this new Castlevania game on Steam gets my 780 hotter then Battlefield 4 does. Wow!
> 
> And the graphics are pretty much console-ish. Except for some DX11 effects like light and then Nvidia PhysX.


but its a hell of a game, graphics aside.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> but its a hell of a game, graphics aside.


Indeed, this is the first Castlevania ive played EVER. I love it. The story is very engaging, hard to find in games these days.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Indeed, this is the first Castlevania ive played EVER. I love it. The story is very engaging, hard to find in games these days.


been playing caselvania for years, and this is one of the best ones there is, definitely one of my favorites in the series.


----------



## alucardis666

Strange but now all of a sudden my screen goes black and the GPU fan hits 100% Almost as if the the display driver is crapping out and not recovering... any idea what could be causing this? Happens whenever I start playing StarCraft II for more than 5 minutes... Really annoying...


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Strange but now all of a sudden my screen goes black and the GPU fan hits 100% Almost as if the the display driver is crapping out and not recovering... any idea what could be causing this? Happens whenever I start playing StarCraft II for more than 5 minutes... Really annoying...


Is it only StarCraft II? Or is it anything else you try? Might not be stable in StarCraft II. If the display driver is crapping out, reboot the system. It wont recover till you do.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Is it only StarCraft II? Or is it anything else you try? Might not be stable in StarCraft II. If the display driver is crapping out, reboot the system. It wont recover till you do.


Well I lowered my OC and it seems to have stopped... strange how I was bench stable and able to game right up till this one mission... very odd. I'll rework my OC slowly from where I'm at and see what happens.


----------



## nikoli707

Please and thanks for any help....

7950 owner here, msi tf3. ive been noticing the skyrocketing prices of my 7950 and im thinking in need to cash in. looks like i can get a solid $320 on ebay for it, thats more than i paid.

Im going to get a gtx780 but im a little confused on what to get and i want to get the best bang for the buck. Im going to be overclocking and id like to get as much as i can out of it. In my past experience ive always wished i had a lightning or a classy but i dont know much about trending 780 stuff so i though i would ask. plus i dont think im going to need to waterblock so they seem wasteful.

What should i be looking for? Are there voltage locked versions out now that i should avoid? Id like to get a decent aftermarket air cooled version for simplicity unless everyone agree against it.

Is this run of the mill evga superclocked acx cooler 780 a decent budget option?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181478&CatId=7387
i tend to avoid the egg because i have to pay tax there and i dont have to pay tax at tiger.

Thanks yall.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> Please and thanks for any help....
> 
> 7950 owner here, msi tf3. ive been noticing the skyrocketing prices of my 7950 and im thinking in need to cash in. looks like i can get a solid $320 on ebay for it, thats more than i paid.
> 
> Im going to get a gtx780 but im a little confused on what to get and i want to get the best bang for the buck. Im going to be overclocking and id like to get as much as i can out of it. In my past experience ive always wished i had a lightning or a classy but i dont know much about trending 780 stuff so i though i would ask. plus i dont think im going to need to waterblock so they seem wasteful.
> 
> What should i be looking for? Are there voltage locked versions out now that i should avoid? Id like to get a decent aftermarket air cooled version for simplicity unless everyone agree against it.
> 
> Is this run of the mill evga superclocked acx cooler 780 a decent budget option?
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8181478&CatId=7387
> i tend to avoid the egg because i have to pay tax there and i dont have to pay tax at tiger.
> 
> Thanks yall.


If you can, get the EVGA Classified card. (Best 780 available)

I know a guy at TPU who sold his 7950 on eBay for $425 (Less than 2 weeks ago), so yeah. Cash in


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> If you can, get the EVGA Classified card. (Best 780 available)
> 
> I know a guy at TPU who sold his 7950 on eBay for $425 (Less than 2 weeks ago), so yeah. Cash in


WOT


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> WOT


YES


----------



## alucardis666

Guess it was just that one mission.. played 3 after with no issues at my old OC... weird...


----------



## MxPhenom 216

That is VERY weird indeed.

Actually I had a similar issue in Assassins Creed Revelations on one part it did not like multi cores, so you had to restrict the usage to 1 core for the part to go without crashing. ******ed really.


----------



## VeerK

Has anyone else had Borderlands 2 crash their unstable GPU OCs?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Has anyone else had Borderlands 2 crash their unstable GPU OCs?


Not sure, what you are asking, if your GPU clocks are unstable, any game will crash it.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Guess it was just that one mission.. played 3 after with no issues at my old OC... weird...


a GTX780 even stock is way overkill for SC2... why bother with OC on that game?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> YES


----------



## Hells

I'm debating whether to get an EVGA SC ACX or plunge for a Classified. Seeing as I'm *not* thinking of doing any overclocking right now (not ruling it out but still new to this) do you think the Classified is still worth getting? Mainly wondering if it's worth the extra power draw, which seems quite significant from what I've read. Thanks and sorry if you're sick of these sorts of questions!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> I'm debating whether to get an EVGA SC ACX or plunge for a Classified. Seeing as I'm *not* thinking of doing any overclocking right now (not ruling it out but still new to this) do you think the Classified is still worth getting? Mainly wondering if it's worth the extra power draw, which seems quite significant from what I've read. Thanks and sorry if you're sick of these sorts of questions!


Classified hands down


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Now you are wrong, on stock 240 and 360 can hold stock clocks very well, i am using 360 +240 + 120, and on stock both mine gpus peak at 41-42C which is very good temp.


I ran two heavily OC'ed titans & a 5.0 3570k on a 360 & 240 monsta for a long time. GPU's never broken 45, & cpu never broke 60.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Guess it was just that one mission.. played 3 after with no issues at my old OC... weird...
> 
> 
> 
> a GTX780 even stock is way overkill for SC2... why bother with OC on that game?
Click to expand...

I think you forgot what site you are posting on


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think you forgot what site you are posting on


underclock.net


----------



## AfricazMost

*To those that are using the Skyn3t vBios:* how much performance increase have you gotten over the stock VBios? I'm trying to gauge whether it's worthwhile.

I currently got:
*Core*: 250 MHz on the core with boost clock of 1190 MHz. Actual In game boost clock of 1306 MHz.
*Memory*: 150 MHz offset on the memory. 6308 MHz.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AfricazMost*
> 
> *To those that are using the Skyn3t vBios:* how much performance increase have you gotten over the stock VBios? I'm trying to gauge whether it's worthwhile.
> 
> I currently got:
> *Core*: 250 MHz on the core with boost clock of 1190 MHz. Actual In game boost clock of 1306 MHz.
> *Memory*: 150 MHz offset on the memory. 6308 MHz.


You can't base others results on what your card might do with the extra voltage you'll be able to apply. You need to try it yourself. Since I'm using the reference cooler, I personally feel that the biggest benefit is disabling Boost 2.0, not the voltage increase.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AfricazMost*
> 
> *To those that are using the Skyn3t vBios:* how much performance increase have you gotten over the stock VBios? I'm trying to gauge whether it's worthwhile.
> 
> I currently got:
> *Core*: 250 MHz on the core with boost clock of 1190 MHz. Actual In game boost clock of 1306 MHz.
> *Memory*: 150 MHz offset on the memory. 6308 MHz.


It wont bork your card, you can always flash back. try the EZ3flash from my SIG, quick and painless flashing! just 1,2,3!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You can't base others results on what your card might do with the extra voltage you'll be able to apply. You need to try it yourself. Since I'm using the reference cooler, I personally feel that the biggest benefit is *disabling Boost 2.0, not the voltage increase*.


This! ^ ^ and also increased PT, for when you OC your card above limits, if its reference of course!
Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG!
Zawarudo and me are finishing up the update to the voltage tool, soon you'll have up to 1,6V available for the most venturous!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Has anyone else had Borderlands 2 crash their unstable GPU OCs?


are you running sli?

i had nothing but problems with BL2 when running sli at any clocks, turned sli off and my titan ran it fine.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Hi OCN, I'm wondering what card is faster between R9 290 and GTX 780 after updating the GTX 780 with vBios with average OC on both. I've seen reviews both on stock performance and the 290 seems faster and with both average OC there are mixed results.

I have not seen a 780 with vBios compared to 290 on average OC.

I'm not sure if this was asked before or is there a comparison made on this? I'm having difficulties choosing between 290 and 780 on OC performance results especially when the vBios upgrade and i can't wait for the non-reference cooler if it's worth it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi OCN, I'm wondering what card is faster between R9 290 and GTX 780 after updating the GTX 780 with vBios with average OC on both. I've seen reviews both on stock performance and the 290 seems faster and with both average OC there are mixed results.
> 
> I have not seen a 780 with vBios compared to 290 on average OC.
> 
> I'm not sure if this was asked before or is there a comparison made on this? I'm having difficulties choosing between 290 and 780 on OC performance results especially when the vBios upgrade and i can't wait for the non-reference cooler if it's worth it.


all the "testing" and "reviewing" done by these paid review sites you see have the 780 on the stock bios, which means its throttling like a mad man, so they claim the 290 is faster, and at the time of the tests the 290 was cheaper.

But when you put on skyn3t bios onto the 780, it gets so much faster...a lot lot faster. The 780 would win easily, and its quieter and cooler, especially if you get an ACX model card or dcu2 or msi twin frozr etc etc, way quieter way cooler.

also the 290 costs more now lol, thanks to the scumbag mining farms.


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> I'm debating whether to get an EVGA SC ACX or plunge for a Classified. Seeing as I'm *not* thinking of doing any overclocking right now (not ruling it out but still new to this) do you think the Classified is still worth getting? Mainly wondering if it's worth the extra power draw, which seems quite significant from what I've read. Thanks and sorry if you're sick of these sorts of questions!


I'd just get a SC or another brand's non reference if your Not going to overclock tbh, Classy is nive if you are benching overclocking but if you wont really do it then the extra cost imo is wasted, The asus, windforce are both nice quiet cool cards aswell for what you want


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Thanks for the quick reply *szeged*. It's sad to know that they are really paid review sites...









Was there any comparison made and submitted here for viewing and comparison? I'm curios to know.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hells*
> 
> I'm debating whether to get an EVGA SC ACX or plunge for a Classified. Seeing as I'm *not* thinking of doing any overclocking right now (not ruling it out but still new to this) do you think the Classified is still worth getting? Mainly wondering if it's worth the extra power draw, which seems quite significant from what I've read. Thanks and sorry if you're sick of these sorts of questions!


get the classified if you are adamant on the superclock version over the reference version, the superclock is the reference card but with a very small overclock on it for more money. But the classified for just a bit more over the superclock is a way better card, and if you do decide to overclock, you will have one hell of a card to do it with.


----------



## OccamRazor

*ZAWARUDOV4 AfterBurner18*

Ok, guys up and working!








As usual for everybody´s convenience its in my SIG as well!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100


----------



## Trissaayne

http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/

kingpin speeds confirmed


----------



## szeged

50mhz more on the core over the regular classy, and im sure people are gonna cry " no 6gb vram? why only 7000 memory?" derpy derp









anyways....stock clock speeds yay


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi OCN, I'm wondering what card is faster between R9 290 and GTX 780 after updating the GTX 780 with vBios with average OC on both. I've seen reviews both on stock performance and the 290 seems faster and with both average OC there are mixed results.
> 
> I have not seen a 780 with vBios compared to 290 on average OC.
> 
> I'm not sure if this was asked before or is there a comparison made on this? I'm having difficulties choosing between 290 and 780 on OC performance results especially when the vBios upgrade and i can't wait for the non-reference cooler if it's worth it.


In benchmarks the 290 is much faster but in terms of gaming the 780 slightly takes the cake at 1080p


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi OCN, I'm wondering what card is faster between R9 290 and GTX 780 after updating the GTX 780 with vBios with average OC on both. I've seen reviews both on stock performance and the 290 seems faster and with both average OC there are mixed results.
> 
> I have not seen a 780 with vBios compared to 290 on average OC.
> 
> I'm not sure if this was asked before or is there a comparison made on this? I'm having difficulties choosing between 290 and 780 on OC performance results especially when the vBios upgrade and i can't wait for the non-reference cooler if it's worth it.


I had the reference 290 before my 780.

I was able to get the 290 from 947 Mhz stock to max 1090 Mhz clock speed. Anything above that crashed it no matter what bios or setting I chosed. Memory was not possible to overclock as any modifications resulted in crash.
Thats roughly +140 Mhz over stock and 000 Mhz on the Memory. I did NOT have any throttling issues ever.

My 780 is OC'd to 1280 core and 1600 Memory (1020 Mhz stock core and 1500 stock Memory clock).
Thats a +260 Mhz increase for the core and 200 Mhz for the memory

Off the top of my head:

R9 290 OC
3D Mark 2011 Extreme Score: approx 4500
Heaven Extreme: 50 fps 1250-ish score
Valley Extreme: 62 fps

780 OC
3D Mark 2011 Extreme Score: approx 5200
Heaven Extreme: 64 fps 1600-ish score
Valley Extreme: 74 fps

I can't speak for the non-reference 290's that will be coming out soon. But I honestly don't expect them to make much of a performance difference, as I, personally did not experience any throttling with my card so temps did not seem to make a difference. I tested the reference card at 70 degrees, 80 and 95 and benchmark scores were the same minus a couple of points at 70 degrees.
I still think the 290 is beast though and to be honest I don't think you can go wrong with either card, but if you really want a 290, I would get the non-reference 290 when they come out, just to be safe.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/
> 
> kingpin speeds confirmed


The K|NGP|Ns are going to be top of the heap for a few short months until Maxwell drops in March-ish. The hardware game is a cruel mistress.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Not sure, what you are asking, if your GPU clocks are unstable, any game will crash it.


As in Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, and 3dMark11 are stable, but Borderlands 2 crashes it, i.e. stops on the screen no BSOD, just a chopped up screen. Could be RAM or CPU, but CPU OC has been stable through various other stress tests, including BF3. It could be my ram OC or GPU OC, not sure if RAM would cause this issue.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Hey *Leopard2lx*, i appreciate your response! REP+ to you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> As in Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, and 3dMark11 are stable, but Borderlands 2 crashes it, i.e. stops on the screen no BSOD, just a chopped up screen. Could be RAM or CPU, but CPU OC has been stable through various other stress tests, including BF3. It could be my ram OC or GPU OC, not sure if RAM would cause this issue.


It very much could. Have you tried running memtest? If it passes that, then its definitely your GPU I think. Trying running stock clocks in BL2.

Also turn off PhysX in BL2 if you have it on right now.

But do one or the other separately so you can cancel out any causes obviously. Id get memtest on a usb and do that first.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Played two 1200 ticket rounds on BF4 with no crashes with 1306 core clock. Haven't messed with memory. Still at 1.212 w/ LLC so more like 1.24v. Temperatures on the GPU just touch 40 degrees.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Played two 1200 ticket rounds on BF4 with no crashes with 1306 core clock. Haven't messed with memory. Still at 1.212 w/ LLC so more like 1.24v. Temperatures on the GPU just touch 40 degrees.


have you tried Crysis 3? lots of people use it for stability testing as it's very heavy on the system. max it out and play see if you crash. are you on water? 40 degrees is very low temp for air.

I am stable at 1280/1600 @ 1.256v (LLC included)

P.S. I live in Everett.


----------



## Leopard2lx

So if GPU-Z reads 1280 core clock and Afterburner reads 1267 under Monitoring...which one is correct?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> So if GPU-Z reads 1280 core clock and Afterburner reads 1267 under Monitoring...which one is correct?


I would say AB.


----------



## Leopard2lx

another question....nvInspector says I have the Hynix memory. Is that the "good" or the "bad" memory?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> another question....nvInspector says I have the Hynix memory. Is that the "good" or the "bad" memory?


I think it still varies. But elpida is known as the bad one I believe.


----------



## skyn3t

just to keep you guys once more update MSI AB 18 come with 1.3v unlocked







just don't burn the GPU fellas


----------



## Doug-E-Square

Can I join the club? I just finished installing my GTX 780 about an hour ago! It's the EVGA ACX SC! Waiting on Battlefield 4 to finish installing, so I can test it out...lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug-E-Square*
> 
> Can I join the club? I just finished installing my GTX 780 about an hour ago! It's the EVGA ACX SC! Waiting on Battlefield 4 to finish installing, so I can test it out...lol


sure, why not ?







fill the form in the first page and add yourself in less than 2 minutes and welcome to the club.


----------



## Doug-E-Square

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sure, why not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fill the form in the first page and add yourself in less than 2 minutes and welcome to the club.


Do I have to register at TechPowerUp to get my GPU-Z Verification?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug-E-Square*
> 
> Do I have to register at TechPowerUp to get my GPU-Z Verification?


no, just open GPU-Z and on top click Validation tab. enter you OCN name there and click Submit. wait till it upload the info , it will only take couples seconds when it done it will create a blue mixed letters and numbers in the bottom click there to open your validation link and copy and past it in the Owners form and you done.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> *ZAWARUDOV4 AfterBurner18*
> 
> Ok, guys up and working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual for everybody´s convenience its in my SIG as well!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100


Still not working for me. LLC is working but the voltage change isn't. And just to verify, I have done softmod, ran as admin on both programs and still no luck.


----------



## PaulPanZer

hi,
why does my GPU z no other temperatures except GPU temperature?









see Screen
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=63e359-1388820079.jpg


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> hi,
> why does my GPU z no other temperatures except GPU temperature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see Screen
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=63e359-1388820079.jpg


That screenshot didn't work out its tiny.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> hi,
> why does my GPU z no other temperatures except GPU temperature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see Screen
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=63e359-1388820079.jpg


Could you please post a higher resolution screensshot. Thanks Also what 780 do you have? Some non reference cards don't show any temps but gpu temperature - as in the case of my EVGA ACX 780 for example.


----------



## PaulPanZer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Could you please post a higher resolution screensshot. Thanks Also what 780 do you have? Some non reference cards don't show any temps but gpu temperature - as in the case of my EVGA ACX 780 for example.


Sorry, we have GTX 780 SC ACX


----------



## PaulPanZer

But no sensors at a EVGA, which is more than bad.







I would not have expected from EVGA.
Have just tried 1370 Mhz and got a pink-colored stripes when DMark 3, 1350 Mhz are no problems there at 1.325 v.
Pity wanted to know why the screen gets pink stripes


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> But no sensors at a EVGA, which is more than bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have expected from EVGA.
> Have just tried 1370 Mhz and got a pink-colored stripes when DMark 3, 1350 Mhz are no problems there at 1.325 v.
> Pity wanted to know why the screen gets pink stripes


1.325v is pretty high for air cooling. The vrm's are probably overheating and/or your overclock isn't stable. It seems like 1350 is your highest stable core. Try running something like unigine heaven 4.0 or Unigine valley 1.0 to confirm stability.

And it is quite a shame that evga didnt include vrm sensors but generally they are +20c than your core, so it's relatively safe to extrapolate.


----------



## PaulPanZer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 1.325v is pretty high for air cooling. The vrm's are probably overheating and/or your overclock isn't stable. It seems like 1350 is your highest stable core. Try running something like unigine heaven 4.0 or Unigine valley 1.0 to confirm stability.
> 
> And it is quite a shame that evga didnt include vrm sensors but generally they are +20c than your core, so it's relatively safe to extrapolate.


Have no more air cooling it, EK water cooler and hence v. 43 degrees at 1.325 .........


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> So if GPU-Z reads 1280 core clock and Afterburner reads 1267 under Monitoring...which one is correct?


Afterburner. Any clock that shows in GPUz, subtract 13mhz from it and that's the actual clock the GPU will run at in games. So if you add another 13mhz to the offset, then itll show 1293 in GPUz but will actually be running at 1280. Has to do with the 13mhz increment thing that is talked about on the first page of the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> have you tried Crysis 3? lots of people use it for stability testing as it's very heavy on the system. max it out and play see if you crash. are you on water? 40 degrees is very low temp for air.
> 
> I am stable at 1280/1600 @ 1.256v (LLC included)
> 
> P.S. I live in Everett.


No, I haven't tried Crysis 3. Beat it a while ago, and haven't touched it. I find BF4 to be very solid stress test. As most of the time, if its not stable in that, its not stable in most games I play.

Nice to see another Washingtonian on a forum!


----------



## 8800GT

Ok so I am having a problem. About 10-15 minutes into my games suddenly the core clock drops to 2d clocks (575) and I can't change it back unless I restart. It's a really big annoyance because it more than halves my fps. Even using stock settings it does this. It's not the display driver crashing and it's not an instable OC (It doesn't do this in valley, only games like far cry 3, gta 4, etc). I've tried all of the last 4 drivers and their beta counterparts but still it does it? It just started doing this 2 days ago.


----------



## crun

Physics in games (Batman and BF4 at least) are for some reason awful. People are flying after getting killed etc. What can be the reason lol, do I have to install physx software or something?
I have cleared all my AMD drivers before swapping cards, installed NVIDIA drivers after. Other than that no problems at all


----------



## Durvelle27

My EVGA GTX 780 Reference under water @1215/1502 1.213v before llc



and @1215/1600

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765648


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My EVGA GTX 780 Reference under water @1215/1502 1.213v before llc
> 
> 
> 
> and @1215/1600
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765648


That's all you could do at 1.212?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> That's all you could do at 1.212?


It can do 1250/1502 at those volts but I can't say if its games stable


----------



## steveTA1983

just a quick question.....i am using a modded bios on my PNY 780, and i'm running with these clocks/settings
core under load-1241(boost is disabled)
mem overclock- +340
voltage under load -1.20
max temp so far under extended period under load-72C

when playing battlefield, power only reaches 50-60% (power settings changed in kepler bios tweaker, default changed to 600 rather than 265). runs butter smooth

gpu-z readings are:
pixel fillrate-60.1
texture fillrate-240.4
bandwidth-321.0

think these settings are safe as long as i experience no crashes or artifacts while gaming, or am i going to slowly fry my card?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> just a quick question.....i am using a modded bios on my PNY 780, and i'm running with these clocks/settings
> core under load-1241(boost is disabled)
> mem overclock- +340
> voltage under load -1.20
> max temp so far under extended period under load-72C
> 
> when playing battlefield, power only reaches 50-60% (power settings changed in kepler bios tweaker, default changed to 600 rather than 265). runs butter smooth
> 
> gpu-z readings are:
> pixel fillrate-60.1
> texture fillrate-240.4
> bandwidth-321.0
> 
> think these settings are safe as long as i experience no crashes or artifacts while gaming, or am i going to slowly fry my card?


72°C is pretty hot but I would worry about VRMs more than core. Is your card a reference version


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 72°C is pretty hot but I would worry about VRMs more than core. Is your card a reference version


yes it's ref version w/titan cooler.......i thought the thermal limit on these were like 90c........and 72c is when benching, playing bf4 it stays around 65-65c........benching powere reaches 94%


----------



## Kraanipea

Here is my Asus GTX 780 and its Asics quality, looks high


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> yes it's ref version w/titan cooler.......i thought the thermal limit on these were like 90c........and 72c is when benching, playing bf4 it stays around 65-65c........benching powere reaches 94%


Oh I see. Well you'd be fine then bud


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Oh I see. Well you'd be fine then bud


i just dont get why my card, a basic reference, not "superclocked" or ACX or lightning, can achieve well over 1200mhz while some struggle to hit 1163mhz (silicone lottery maybe?). or better yet, why Nvidia clocked these so low stock, but they hold so much more power. i just, like many other i bet, want to achieve the max performance from thier card, but also don't want to fry it, but don't mind riding the thin red line. even with the stock bios, i was running game stable at 1228mhz core and +200mhz memory at 1.187v


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> i just dont get why my card, a basic reference, not "superclocked" or ACX or lightning, can achieve well over 1200mhz while some struggle to hit 1163mhz (silicone lottery maybe?). or better yet, why Nvidia clocked these so low stock, but they hold so much more power. i just, like many other i bet, want to achieve the max performance from thier card, but also don't want to fry it, but don't mind riding the thin red line. even with the stock bios, i was running game stable at 1228mhz core and +200mhz memory at 1.187v


From what I seen majority of all 780s can hit 1200+ without breaking a sweat

I have a Reference EVGA GTX 780 and it can do 1250/1600 @1.212v with a ASIC of 62.6%


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Still not working for me. LLC is working but the voltage change isn't. And just to verify, I have done softmod, ran as admin on both programs and still no luck.


Hey

Try this: Completely remove AB and delete the install folder inside program files(x86), if you have the LLC hack remove it too!
Uninstall display drivers and use DDU or Driver Cleaner and shut down the computer (not reboot)!
Install Drivers and AB, redo the voltmod an try the voltage tool again! (this could help you too with the clock drops you are having)

As you can see its working on my end here:



First choose any voltage you want in AB voltage slider besides from auto and press "apply", Insert the voltage values in the voltage tool and press "apply voltage", back to AB, move any slider a notch and press "apply", you should see the voltage you applied in the voltage tool reflected in AB voltage slider and in AB monitor!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> From what I seen majority of all 780s can hit 1200+ without breaking a sweat
> 
> I have a Reference EVGA GTX 780 and it can do 1250/1600 @1.212v with a ASIC of 62.6%


ok cool, good to know these cards are not super fragile and can take some heat (no pun intended). thanks for helping!!!!


----------



## Durvelle27

Managed 1297/1502 @49°C under full load

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## PaulPanZer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


What is an awesome design from Afterburner


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Managed 1297/1502 @49°C under full load
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


holy cow!! did you set a fan profile to be 100% at 50c or something? how did you keep the temps so low?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> holy cow!! did you set a fan profile to be 100% at 50c or something? how did you keep the temps so low?


Oops forgot to mention its under water


----------



## crun

He is watercooling his card

But 780 is seriously so cold compared to my previous R9 290, lol. I am getting under 30c idle and 65c under load @ 60% fan speed (barely audible while gaming even on speakers)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> i just dont get why my card, a basic reference, not "superclocked" or ACX or lightning, can achieve *well over 1200mhz while some struggle to hit 1163mhz* (silicone lottery maybe?). or better yet, why Nvidia clocked these so low stock, but they hold so much more power. i just, like many other i bet, want to achieve the max performance from thier card, but also don't want *to fry it,* but don't mind riding the *thin red line.* even with the stock bios, i was running game stable at 1228mhz core and +200mhz memory at 1.187v


Look at that thin red line...











My titans can only reach [email protected] stock but sometimes i get them at [email protected],4V and higher just for fun...









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## ovard

Hi guys! I know I'm going to come of as a 14 year old with just a bit of expensive kit but this is just not the case. I'm only very scared.

I saved up a ton of cash for a Gigabyte 780 TI "OC" REV1 thinking I could flash the Skyn3t BIOS to actually be able to use MY card like I WANT TO. I pick the newest BIOS file and start the procedure, ID mismatch problem. Ok, I'll just let it do it's thing. I HOPE I can flash my old bios back if I need to.

I needed to. The card was not recognized as anything else than a "Generic graphics adapter" after the BIOS flash. Did I do anything wrong? I noticed that some numbers where not right in GPUZ, might these be the culprit? Any help would make my day.

 See the "BIOS version" numbers? They are higher than the ones on the first post in this thread. I better just answer questions before I jumble everything up.

Kind regards :*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> What is an awesome design from Afterburner


Here you go! Courtesy of Skyn3t:

Green_Fusion_II.zip 815k .zip file


Its not Afterburner´s, its Skynet´s!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look at that thin red line...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My titans can only reach [email protected] stock but sometimes i get them at [email protected],4V and higher just for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


wow.....i guess i was way off in thinking i was pushing my 780 to the max (as i now look down at my feet, turn around, and walk away slowly in shame). well, if i ever get an extra 600 bucks or so, i'll see what my 780 can do, but i guess since i don't have that laying around for a gpu i'll stick with 1241mhz core, 6700mhz mem, 1.2 volts for daily/safe use







VERY impressive. i am jealous







did you hard mod for that high of voltage??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> wow.....i guess i was way off in thinking i was pushing my 780 to the max (as i now look down at my feet, turn around, and walk away slowly in shame). well, if i ever get an extra 600 bucks or so, i'll see what my 780 can do, but i guess since i don't have that laying around for a gpu i'll stick with 1241mhz core, 6700mhz mem, 1.2 volts for daily/safe use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY impressive. i am jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *did you hard mod for that high of voltage??*


Nop, have a read from my guides to find out!









*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Zawarudo´s tool works up to 1,6V!








Any doubts PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop, have a read form my guides to find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Zawarudo´s tool works up to 1,6V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any doubts PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks for all your help and comments!!! One last question; with the tdp modded at the bios level to 600w (via kbt), does that create a possible danger, or just allow more power draw if it needs it (thus explaining why my tdp never goes over 60% while gaming)?


----------



## escalibur

Can anyone explain to me why voltages are not rising even I add 62mV more? No matter are they stock or +62mV VDDC is still just 1.187V.



The card is Gigabyte 780 GHz Edition.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why voltages are not rising even I add 62mV more? No matter are they stock or +62mV VDDC is still just 1.187V.
> 
> 
> 
> The card is Gigabyte 780 GHz Edition.


I had the same issue until i flashed a modded bios. Now it hits 1.21. Maybe Try the bios on page 1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Thanks for all your help and comments!!! One last question; with the tdp modded at the bios level to 600w (via kbt), does that create a possible danger, or just allow more power draw if it needs it (thus explaining why my tdp never goes over 60% while gaming)?


I dont use KBT or recommend using it, because i dont know what it really saves, or what real values are written or where are they been written...








I see so many people with problems in bios and then find out they modded them with KBT and the results aren't what they expected or wanted!
So, i cannot help you because i dont know whet KBT altered in your bios!
Have a read from one of my posts about TDP, use my formula in the end and check if the TDP you altered with KBT is right:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why voltages are not rising even I add 62mV more? No matter are they stock or +62mV VDDC is still just 1.187V.
> 
> 
> 
> The card is Gigabyte 780 GHz Edition.


Your card is non reference so AB will not work or it will run into problems even if the NCP4208 is supported!
(AfterBurner only have voltage unlock with reference cards, non reference only MSI)
1.187V is the max the drivers will allow: 1.212V - 0.025V (LLC) = 1.187V
You have to flash a modded bios to unlock the 1.212V!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I dont use KBT or recommend using it, because i dont know what it really saves, or what real values are written or where are they been written...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see so many people with problems in bios and then find out they modded them with KBT and the results aren't what they expected or wanted!
> So, i cannot help you because i dont know whet KBT altered in your bios!
> Have a read from one of my posts about TDP, use my formula in the end and check if the TDP you altered with KBT is right:
> 
> _"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw"_
> Your card is non reference so AB will not work or it will run into problems even if the NCP4208 is supported!
> (AfterBurner only have voltage unlock with reference cards, non reference only MSI)
> 1.187V is the max the drivers will allow: 1.212V - 0.025V (LLC) = 1.187V
> You have to flash a modded bios to unlock the 1.212V!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


ok so it makes sense. so when it read 45-50%, its drawing 280-300 watts. makes perfect sens. I actually didn't mod the bios, i just looked at the values. i used the first bios listed here http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html thanks a million for all of your help. it's very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## dyrdevil

Hi guys,

I'm about to purchase an EVGA SC reference 780. I have an odd question... could somebody tell me if when the cards are installed if there is room BEHIND the card to plug a pcie riser cable into the blocked pcie slot?

I'm going to be running a matx board and I'm curious about board restrictions.
Thanks!

dyrdevil


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> ok so it makes sense. so when it read 45-50%, its drawing 280-300 watts. makes perfect sens. I actually didn't mod the bios, i just looked at the values. i used the first bios listed here http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html thanks a million for all of your help. it's very much appreciated!!!!


Try one of my Brothers bios in the OP, just choose the one right for your card: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
Also you have EZ3flash in my SIG for an easy and painless flash! just 1,2,3!








Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## kskwerl

So when trying to do the Volt Mod guide and LLC disable found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044

I get this below. I have the Asus 780 direct CU II


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So when trying to do the Volt Mod guide and LLC disable found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> 
> I get this below. I have the Asus 780 direct CU II


Answered in titans thread!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card is non reference so AB will not work or it will run into problems even if the NCP4208 is supported!
> (AfterBurner only have voltage unlock with reference cards, non reference only MSI)
> 1.187V is the max the drivers will allow: 1.212V - 0.025V (LLC) = 1.187V
> You have to flash a modded bios to unlock the 1.212V!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Hey mate!

Thanks for the info. If I can remeber correctly I could add some voltage to my Gigabyte 780 rev 2.0 which was also non-reference card. Anyway it seems that skyn3t bios is my only option but Im not sure is there any sense to unlock it since temps are already pretty high during Heaven on extreme (+ 8x MSAA) settings. I think I wont be able to resist the 1.200V or 1.212V temptation.









ps. Before this GHz edition I had Asus DCII for a few days and it was horrible thanks to poor ASIC and Elpida's chips.


----------



## alucardis666

So here's where I decided to leave my OC...


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Screenshot of after running Metro LL Benchmark at 1358mhz core, stock memory (Trying to get Core clock dialed in first) at 1.22v (1.245-1.25 w/ LLC taken into account)

1358mhz will probably be my 24/7 core clock. I am going to make enough benchmark profile that ill take to 1400mhz+ hopefully.



Benchmark Results:


Settings were everything to the max, minus SSAA.

Hoping I can get a 7GHZ effective memory clock out of this. While I was on air I was sitting at 6.8GHZ (1700mhz shown in GPUz)

EDIT: LOL and crash in Firestrike!









MOAR VOLTS!

Is there a range on these cards where the smallest amount of increase in core clock correlates to needing a huge boost in voltage? I thought I heard it was like 1400mhz an on, but can depend on the card.

This overclocking can get VERY addicting (Always knew it was. Why I keep doing it, even though hardware is so fast already its unneeded). Its hard to make a 24/7 limit. I just want to take it to 1.3v and clock to the sky, but my OCD and concerns of $600 card failure are the bane of such existence!

The fact that I know I can go further.........is killing me!


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Screenshot of after running Metro LL Benchmark at 1358mhz core, stock memory (Trying to get Core clock dialed in first) at 1.22v (1.245-1.25 w/ LLC taken into account)
> 
> 1358mhz will probably be my 24/7 core clock. I am going to make enough benchmark profile that ill take to 1400mhz+ hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmark Results:
> 
> 
> Settings were everything to the max, minus SSAA.
> 
> Hoping I can get a 7GHZ effective memory clock out of this. While I was on air I was sitting at 6.8GHZ (1700mhz shown in GPUz)
> 
> EDIT: LOL and crash in Firestrike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAR VOLTS!
> 
> Is there a range on these cards where the smallest amount of increase in core clock correlates to needing a huge boost in voltage? I thought I heard it was like 1400mhz an on, but can depend on the card.
> 
> This overclocking can get VERY addicting (Always knew it was. Why I keep doing it, even though hardware is so fast already its unneeded). Its hard to make a 24/7 limit. I just want to take it to 1.3v and clock to the sky, but my OCD and concerns of $600 card failure are the bane of such existence!
> 
> The fact that I know I can go further.........is killing me!


That is one NASTY Core clock!


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Screenshot of after running Metro LL Benchmark at 1358mhz core, stock memory (Trying to get Core clock dialed in first) at 1.22v (1.245-1.25 w/ LLC taken into account)
> 
> 1358mhz will probably be my 24/7 core clock. I am going to make enough benchmark profile that ill take to 1400mhz+ hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmark Results:
> 
> 
> Settings were everything to the max, minus SSAA.
> 
> Hoping I can get a 7GHZ effective memory clock out of this. While I was on air I was sitting at 6.8GHZ (1700mhz shown in GPUz)
> 
> EDIT: LOL and crash in Firestrike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAR VOLTS!
> 
> Is there a range on these cards where the smallest amount of increase in core clock correlates to needing a huge boost in voltage? I thought I heard it was like 1400mhz an on, but can depend on the card.
> 
> This overclocking can get VERY addicting (Always knew it was. Why I keep doing it, even though hardware is so fast already its unneeded). Its hard to make a 24/7 limit. I just want to take it to 1.3v and clock to the sky, but my OCD and concerns of $600 card failure are the bane of such existence!
> 
> The fact that I know I can go further.........is killing me!


How did you get only 65 fps average?
I just ran the benchmark with the exact same settings and got 68.5 fps and my clocks are only 1254/1600 (core is 1267 in gpu-z)

Edit: my resolution is 1080p, i think yours might be 1200p...can't tell from the screenshot


----------



## Marley217

I could use some help here. I am suspicious that my PSU isn't powerful enough for overclocking my CPU and GPU. I'm using 600 watt psu (CMPSU-600CXV2).

When overclocking my msi GTX 780 to 1200 volt, with both the core clock and boosted with about 100mhz, I get a blackscreen after about ~30 min of gaming.
There are still fans running, but the computer isn't responding to anything. Would this happen if the gpu is overclocked too much? I would expect to get a [driver stopped responding, but restarted] message after a while, if this would be the case. But nothing happens, and I have to reset the computer. When looking at the crash messages in the event viewer, there's no nvidia driver crash. Just a kernel-power error.

EDITL Oh, I'm also overclocking my i5 2500k to 4.1 ghz, so yeah, more power usage. Actually, in hindsight the OC'd GTX 780 will probably use 2/3 of the total power that my psu can deliver. I guess I need a new psu if I want to keep OC-ing.


----------



## ovard

Is my Gigabyte 780 TI Windforce OC not compatible with this BIOS? I'm not getting it to work.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marley217*
> 
> I could use some help here. I am suspicious that my PSU isn't powerful enough for overclocking my CPU and GPU. I'm using 600 watt psu (CMPSU-600CXV2).
> 
> When overclocking my msi GTX 780 to 1200 volt, with both the core clock and boosted with about 100mhz, I get a blackscreen after about ~30 min of gaming.
> There are still fans running, but the computer isn't responding to anything. Would this happen if the gpu is overclocked too much? I would expect to get a [driver stopped responding, but restarted] message after a while, if this would be the case. But nothing happens, and I have to reset the computer. When looking at the crash messages in the event viewer, there's no nvidia driver crash. Just a kernel-power error.
> 
> EDITL Oh, I'm also overclocking my i5 2500k to 4.1 ghz, so yeah, more power usage. Actually, in hindsight the OC'd GTX 780 will probably use 2/3 of the total power that my psu can deliver. I guess I need a new psu if I want to keep OC-ing.


That can happen from an unstable OC try lowering your clock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marley217*
> 
> I could use some help here. I am suspicious that my PSU isn't powerful enough for overclocking my CPU and GPU. I'm using 600 watt psu (CMPSU-600CXV2).
> 
> When overclocking my msi GTX 780 to 1200 volt, with both the core clock and boosted with about 100mhz, I get a blackscreen after about ~30 min of gaming.
> There are still fans running, but the computer isn't responding to anything. Would this happen if the gpu is overclocked too much? I would expect to get a [driver stopped responding, but restarted] message after a while, if this would be the case. But nothing happens, and I have to reset the computer. When looking at the crash messages in the event viewer, there's no nvidia driver crash. Just a kernel-power error.
> 
> EDITL Oh, I'm also overclocking my i5 2500k to 4.1 ghz, so yeah, more power usage. Actually, in hindsight the OC'd GTX 780 will probably use 2/3 of the total power that my psu can deliver. I guess I need a new psu if I want to keep OC-ing.


Yes you do need a new PSU! this one isnt enough for your card or system on stock! OC´ed is a no go!











Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> Is my Gigabyte 780 TI Windforce OC not compatible with this BIOS? I'm not getting it to work.


You are in the wrong thread!








Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
In the OP you'll find my Brothers bios for your card!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## TelFiRE

I've got a Hadron Air, my PSU is only 500W 80+ Gold/450W on 40A, but I was under the impression that the Hadron Air was more than capable for a 780 TI/i7 and could OC to some degree. I wasn't expecting much overvolting, or to change BIOS, but the case is marketed toward high end single card systems.

I currently have 780/i7 and have a Step Up initiated for 780 TI, but I can still cancel if it's pointless.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chargeit

Man, you might want to make your question a little clearer.

As far as I can tell, you're asking if your case is good for ocing a 780 ti.

What res are you gaming at?

Are you worried about not being able to power your GPU?

Assuming you're not looking for crazy overclocks, you should be OK, but, I'd still think about a larger PSU for a 780 ti. Look into 650+. It is true however, that a single card system, even with a high end card doesn't draw that much power (350 - 400ish).

If you're gaming at 1080p, than it isn't worth stepping up to a 780 ti if you ask me. Higher rez, or multi-monitor, and sure, why not.

Assuming you've got the connections for it, a good 500w psu should power it. Remember however, a 500w PSU, running at 350 - 400w, is working fairly hard. You might want to give it a break, and upgrade to a larger one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I've got a Hadron Air, my PSU is only 500W 80+ Gold/450W on 40A, but I was under the impression that the Hadron Air was more than capable for a 780 TI/i7 and could OC to some degree. I wasn't expecting much overvolting, or to change BIOS, but the case is marketed toward high end single card systems.
> 
> I currently have 780/i7 and have a Step Up initiated for 780 TI, but I can still cancel if it's pointless.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You can get it working but no OC for you im afraid!
A 780/780Ti can get to 300W stock with more 120/150W for the rest of the system and you'll be always on the red line!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, you might want to make your question a little clearer.
> 
> As far as I can tell, you're asking if your case is good for ocing a 780 ti.
> 
> What res are you gaming at?
> 
> Are you worried about not being able to power your GPU?
> 
> Assuming you're not looking for crazy overclocks, you should be OK, but, I'd still think about a larger PSU for a 780 ti. Look into 650+. It is true however, that a single card system, even with a high end card doesn't draw that much power (350 - 400ish).
> 
> If you're gaming at 1080p, than it isn't worth stepping up to a 780 ti if you ask me. Higher rez, or multi-monitor, and sure, why not.
> 
> Assuming you've got the connections for it, a good 500w psu should power it. Remember however, a 500w PSU, running at 350 - 400w, is working fairly hard. You might want to give it a break, and upgrade to a larger one.


His PSU is a server U1 rack PSU EVGA branded, its non reference as it covers the entire floor of the Hadron chassis:



Upgrading it will be a challenge unless he doesn't mind to have a standard PSU hidden behind the chassis!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Chargeit

Ah, I see.

Next lesson, don't buy things which aren't easily upgraded. =D

Time to get to it!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> Next lesson, don't buy things which aren't easily upgraded. =D
> 
> Time to get to it!


Sometimes you have to go for a non-reference solutions!












Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## starise

Another owner here. Mine is an EVGA 780 SC (ACX), using Skyn3t Bios Rev.4 / MSI Afterburner B18 with Volt & LLC Hack.

There's my stable OC results @ Air:










Soon liquid cooling time using an EK VGA Supremacy and passive heatsinks for RAM and Mosfets.
In your opinion, using that solution, how much can i push the voltage on this card?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> How did you get only 65 fps average?
> I just ran the benchmark with the exact same settings and got 68.5 fps and my clocks are only 1254/1600 (core is 1267 in gpu-z)
> 
> Edit: my resolution is 1080p, i think yours might be 1200p...can't tell from the screenshot


yes, 1920 x 1200. Is your CPU overclocked? My 4770k is stock.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> yes, 1920 x 1200. Is your CPU overclocked? My 4770k is stock.


My 4670k is at 4.2

It shouldn't make much difference in graphics. I tried it up to 4.5 Ghz and it made no difference in any benchmark or game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> My 4670k is at 4.2
> 
> It shouldn't make much difference in graphics. I tried it up to 4.5 Ghz and it made no difference in any benchmark or game.


What drivers?

Actually your memory is overclocked 100mhz higher meaning yours is 400mhz faster effective than mine. 6.0GHZ (stock 780 memory effective clock, where mine is at currently) where yours is at 6.4GHZ effective. That is why you are getting higher FPS. Im sure if I clocked my memory to what you have yours at it would be different.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

I did it. Ran Firestrike stable. Question is is it game stable? That I will have to find out.



Is there anyone running a 24/7 clock with voltage higher then 1.212v?


----------



## lightsout

Try it in 3dmark 11. Harder to pass for me than fire strike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I did it. Ran Firestrike stable. Question is is it game stable? That I will have to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone running a 24/7 clock with voltage higher then 1.212v?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Try it in 3dmark 11. Harder to pass for me than fire strike.


I find Firestrike or BF4 to be the hardest thing to get stable. But okay.

Well it ran, but need to redo it, power target went higher then 100 so it throttled the clocks down during the first 2 tests. Are those the ones you fail on most?


----------



## lightsout

I agree with bf4. But with fs I can get a couple +13 steps higher than 3dmark 11. Bf4 I'm stable at 1215. Fs at 1280. 3dmark 11 like 1250.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I agree with bf4. But with fs I can get a couple +13 steps higher than 3dmark 11. Bf4 I'm stable at 1215. Fs at 1280. 3dmark 11 like 1250.


Jesus, my power target just sky rockets in 3Dmark11. I bumped it to 106 because that's what it used last time, and then this time it wanted 111%. Still passed it though. I was able to play a round of BF4 too with no issues.


----------



## lightsout

Very nice. Bf4 takes time for me to call it stable. I had a couple hours on 1228 then it crashed a couple times so I dropped it down a notch. I've been gaming with memory at +200. Not sure if it even does anything but whatever.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Very nice. Bf4 takes time for me to call it stable. I had a couple hours on 1228 then it crashed a couple times so I dropped it down a notch. I've been gaming with memory at +200. Not sure if it even does anything but whatever.


Must be doing something for the other guy if he has a faster memory speed then me, but lower core speed, and beats my FPS in Metro LL.

Ill probably end up with 1306 as my 24/7 gaming clock.


----------



## Koniakki

*Ed* is LLC problem without the AB mod solved? I mean can we run LLC disabled without doing the AB mod?


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can get it working but no OC for you im afraid!
> A 780/780Ti can get to 300W stock with more 120/150W for the rest of the system and you'll be always on the red line!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I don't get why they are marketing it the way they are then, I feel I've been scammed. The same PSU comes in the Hadron Hydro a case specifically designed for liquid cooling. Why the hell would anyone liquid cool if not to OC?

So.. do you think I could get a small OC out of my 780 and be just at the same place as a non-oc'd 780 TI, since you say I can't oc it?

Also is there a way to measure how close I am or know if I'm pushing it, short of hardware?

I mean I assumed an 80+ Gold would go right up to its limit, I had heard nothing but good about the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, you might want to make your question a little clearer.
> 
> As far as I can tell, you're asking if your case is good for ocing a 780 ti.
> 
> What res are you gaming at?
> 
> Are you worried about not being able to power your GPU?
> 
> Assuming you're not looking for crazy overclocks, you should be OK, but, I'd still think about a larger PSU for a 780 ti. Look into 650+. It is true however, that a single card system, even with a high end card doesn't draw that much power (350 - 400ish).
> 
> If you're gaming at 1080p, than it isn't worth stepping up to a 780 ti if you ask me. Higher rez, or multi-monitor, and sure, why not.
> 
> Assuming you've got the connections for it, a good 500w psu should power it. Remember however, a 500w PSU, running at 350 - 400w, is working fairly hard. You might want to give it a break, and upgrade to a larger one.


I have a Hadron Air case, it comes with a custom PSU and it can't currently be replaced with anything more powerful. I'm gaming at 1440 currently and the idea is to actually eventually do 3x1440 (or just 3x1080 on the 1440 monitors). I know it won't be super high FPS for modern games.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are in the wrong thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
> In the OP you'll find my Brothers bios for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I am a blind fool for not noticing, ***?

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction, I was on the verge of returning this card.

Hola!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> If you're gaming at 1080p, than it isn't worth stepping up to a 780 ti if you ask me. Higher rez, or multi-monitor, and sure, why not.


This is plain wrong, what about if u have a 144hz monitor ? do u know that a GTX780Ti cant push your FPS to 120FPS constant.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> This is plain wrong, what about if u have a 144hz monitor ? do u know that a GTX780Ti cant push your FPS to 120FPS constant.


Depends on the game 95% of the games I can run on max settings with one 780Ti @1440p @120 fps. Certain games such as BF4 one card on ultra 1440p is about 85 FPS 2 cards struggle with 120 FPS constant with out lowering some settings slightly due to game optimization for the cards. They can push 120 FPS constant on a majority of games though.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Depends on the game 95% of the games I can run on max settings with one 780Ti @1440p @120 fps. Certain games such as BF4 one card on ultra 1440p is about 85 FPS 2 cards struggle with 120 FPS constant with out lowering some settings slightly due to game optimization for the cards. They can push 120 FPS constant on a majority of games though.


Brother thats not true... u cant go ULTRA 1080P and get constant 120FPS on BF4... Unless your are Overclocking to the moon u will get that on BF4.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Brother thats not true... u cant go ULTRA 1080P and get constant 120FPS on BF4... Unless your are Overclocking to the moon u will get that on BF4.


I just said BF4 you can't without lowering settings such as msaa, AA, and post. I even said I have 2 780 TI and in BF4 I struggle to keep 120 FPS. Every other game you can though. BF4 is such a bad example to use for anything at the moment. Its still not where it should be and has yet to be optimized for sli or crossfire to its full potential. Hints why there inverstors are suing EA along with many others because of the games state.


----------



## Idontkno23

Should have joined a while ago. Oh well.


----------



## Marley217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you do need a new PSU! this one isnt enough for your card or system on stock! OC´ed is a no go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Aah thanks, yeah I figured as much









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That can happen from an unstable OC try lowering your clock.


The clocks have been lowered, many times. +100mhz isn't a big overclock at all!


----------



## Roki977

I have little problem with soft mod for AB. After AB softmode and LLC done AB looks good. 1300mV is there but when I apply 1.25v or somthing like that, GPU downclocks in games, under 900mhz. Voltage is applied at lest in shows 1.25 in AB. Thx


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> I have little problem with soft mod for AB. After AB softmode and LLC done AB looks good. 1300mV is there but when I apply 1.25v or somthing like that, GPU downclocks and voltage is still 1.16v. I tried to fond answer here but to many pages. Thx.. GPU is gtx 780 Gaming..


From my understanding the soft mod only works with the Reference GTX 780 as most non-reference are voltage locked with a few that are not ( Classified, HOF, Lighting etc..)


----------



## Roki977

It is reference PCB. Maybe is BIOS mod needed bcs. there is only 103% power limit if that matters.. GPU is solid and i can run 1254 mhz at 1.21 but wuth these mods it underclocks, no mather what clock i set in AB..

GPUZ VDDC is reading stock voltages, 1.165 and AB is showing 1.25v.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> It is reference PCB. Maybe is BIOS mod needed bcs. there is only 103% power limit if that matters.. GPU is solid and i can run 1254 mhz at 1.21 but wuth these mods it underclocks, no mather what clock i set in AB..
> 
> GPUZ VDDC is reading stock voltages, 1.165 and AB is showing 1.25v.


I would try Flashing skyn3ts BIOs as i had a similar problem on stock BIOs when OCing


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Might have figured something else, I am sure the Skyn3t team also know about.

With the +13 increment "rule" where if you increase by 13, then the GPU will actually run at the 13mhz increment below that, so whatever GPUz says, subtract 13 and that is what the GPU would run it, but I just found that if you add 14mhz, then the GPU runs at that given speed. so 13 + 1 makes the card run at that exact clock, that GPUz says. Right now my GPUz says 1320, if I go to do a benchmark or game, itll run at 1320.


----------



## Leopard2lx

I just tried this and you're right....interesting...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> *Ed* is LLC problem without the AB mod solved? I mean can we run LLC disabled without doing the AB mod?


hey buddy! No, you need to do the volt mod because it needs to be recognized by AB (i still have to test something but i think its automatic now for MSI cards, meaning you dont have to do the volt mod)
When you add the:

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

to the VEN_ lines you are setting a line of communication from AB to the NCP4206 via I2C and for the LLC commands to work this line has to be "opened"









*PEOPLE*: If AB18 is not working with Zawarudos tool you have to: *remove the tick on "Enable low-level hardware access interface" in General properties to get voltage control working in beta 18 And set voltage control to MSI extended*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I don't get why they are marketing it the way they are then, I feel I've been scammed. The same PSU comes in the Hadron Hydro a case specifically designed for liquid cooling. Why the hell would anyone liquid cool if not to OC?
> 
> So.. do you think I could get a small OC out of my 780 and be just at the same place as a non-oc'd 780 TI, since you say I can't oc it?
> 
> Also is there a way to measure how close I am or know if I'm pushing it, short of hardware?
> 
> I mean I assumed an 80+ Gold would go right up to its limit, I had heard nothing but good about the PSU.
> I have a Hadron Air case, it comes with a custom PSU and it can't currently be replaced with anything more powerful. I'm gaming at 1440 currently and the idea is to actually eventually do 3x1440 (or just 3x1080 on the 1440 monitors). I know it won't be super high FPS for modern games.


Well, IMO, if you already bought the chassis, give it a go! if you experience shutdowns or abnormal game or benchmark behavior then you know its the PSU!
That will be difficult, i run tri 27" 120hz monitors and i need 2 Titans to run everything smooth at 3240 x 1920, so 1x 780 or 1x 780Ti will not run anything smooth at that res unless you seriously cut down the resolution and game features which IMO its not good and of course your not going to make it with that PSU, i run my system with a 1200W single rail 100A and sometimes its at max (1300W peak power) here you can approximately measure to some extent the needs you´ll have with new gear: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
But still remember with GK110 youll need a powerfull single rail PSU!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> I have little problem with soft mod for AB. After AB softmode and LLC done AB looks good. 1300mV is there but when I apply 1.25v or somthing like that, GPU downclocks in games, under 900mhz. Voltage is applied at lest in shows 1.25 in AB. Thx


What about PT? is it hitting 100%? Flash Skyn3t bios with EZ3flash from my SIG, you can find the appropriate bios in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
than report back or PM me!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> It is reference PCB. Maybe is BIOS mod needed bcs. there is only 103% power limit if that matters.. GPU is solid and i can run 1254 mhz at 1.21 but wuth these mods it underclocks, no mather what clock i set in AB..
> 
> GPUZ VDDC is reading stock voltages, 1.165 and AB is showing 1.25v.


It underclocks because your card need more power an you probably are hitting the limit then your card downclocks! Only AB can read the right voltages from 1,212V up because it reads directly from the voltage controller NCP4206, the other software GPUz and others get feed from the drivers and the drivers are locked to 1,212V!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Might have figured something else, I am sure the Skyn3t team also know about.
> 
> With the +13 increment "rule" where if you increase by 13, then the GPU will actually run at the 13mhz increment below that, so whatever GPUz says, subtract 13 and that is what the GPU would run it, but I just found that if you add 14mhz, then the GPU runs at that given speed. so 13 + 1 makes the card run at that exact clock, that GPUz says. Right now my GPUz says 1320, if I go to do a benchmark or game, itll run at 1320.


It goes like this:

per example: ...*1150* -1151 -1152 - 1153 - 1154 -1155 - 1156 -1157- 1158- 1159 -1160 -1161 -1162- *1163* -1164 -1165... etc
Any number you set that falls in between 1150 and 1163 (true clocks) will show in less precise software (that reads from the drivers counter D3D) the exact number you set but in AB will revert back to the earlier register clock! So, any clock you set from 1150 to 1162 will always be 1150mhz! if you set 1163 or 1164 you will get 1163mhz!



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Leopard2lx

I am considering going SLI soon, but need to replace my motherboard as the current one only does CF.

Does it matter how expensive the motherboard is in terms of SLI and CPU/GPU overclocking performance? I mean, I know you usually get what you pay for, but is it really worth it?

Case in point:

ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 $130
ASUS MAXIMUS VI Z87 LGA 1150 $199

I rather spend only $130, but would the Maximus VI make a difference in performance and OC?


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I am considering going SLI soon, but need to replace my motherboard as the current one only does CF.
> 
> Does it matter how expensive the motherboard is in terms of SLI and CPU/GPU overclocking performance? I mean, I know you usually get what you pay for, but is it really worth it?
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 $130
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI Z87 LGA 1150 $199
> 
> I rather spend only $130, but would the Maximus VI make a difference in performance and OC?


If you had the choice, you might benefit from the cheaper board, and get the better chip.

i.e. If you had a choice of the $450~ for the two you could go expensive board and i5 chip; or cheaper board and i7 chip (with better cooler).

Personally, I would go i7.







Long-term. No Z87 Asus board is bad.

P.S.
Someone was saying about a GTX 780 being overkill for a 1080p monitor.

But I have a 1080p stereo-scopic 3D monitor and some games go down to as few as 10fps on an overcloecked GTX 780 in action.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I am considering going SLI soon, but need to replace my motherboard as the current one only does CF.
> 
> Does it matter how expensive the motherboard is in terms of SLI and CPU/GPU overclocking performance? I mean, I know you usually get what you pay for, but is it really worth it?
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> *ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 $130
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI Z87 LGA 1150 $199*
> 
> I rather spend only $130, but would the Maximus VI make a difference in performance and OC?


I always go R.O.G.! Stable OC and on the fly!








i5 is the minimum, i have mine at 4,8/5,0Ghz and i have Titan SLI and triple 27" 120Hz 3D monitors, 3240x1920, all games are fine; so what? i get 10/15% less frames because i dont have a six core?
Ill upgrade when it truthfully annoys me, not before!









My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I am considering going SLI soon, but need to replace my motherboard as the current one only does CF.
> 
> Does it matter how expensive the motherboard is in terms of SLI and CPU/GPU overclocking performance? I mean, I know you usually get what you pay for, but is it really worth it?
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 $130
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI Z87 LGA 1150 $199
> 
> I rather spend only $130, but would the Maximus VI make a difference in performance and OC?


FWIW I love by ROG now, and I was using a couple of boards with my chip as test benches. I used a Gigabye Z87 OC, the MSI GD65, and the Asus Hero. I know all boards should technically OC fine, but for some reason the Hero was the only one I could stabilize 4.8GHz satisfactorily. The stable OC, room for 780 SLI with sound card, and really fast POST set the ROG board above the Gigabyte board for me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It goes like this:
> 
> per example: ...*1150* -1151 -1152 - 1153 - 1154 -1155 - 1156 -1157- 1158- 1159 -1160 -1161 -1162- *1163* -1164 -1165... etc
> Any number you set that falls in between 1150 and 1163 (true clocks) will show in less precise software (that reads from the drivers counter D3D) the *exact number you set but in AB will revert back to the earlier register clock! So, any clock you set from 1150 to 1162 will always be 1150mhz! if you set 1163 or 1164 you will get 1163mhz!*
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


That's what I was figuring, but couldn't figure out how to word it in such a way when I was explaning it


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I am considering going SLI soon, but need to replace my motherboard as the current one only does CF.
> 
> Does it matter how expensive the motherboard is in terms of SLI and CPU/GPU overclocking performance? I mean, I know you usually get what you pay for, but is it really worth it?
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ASUS Z87-A LGA 1150 $130
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI Z87 LGA 1150 $199
> 
> I rather spend only $130, but would the Maximus VI make a difference in performance and OC?


+ 1 hero http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2352
: General:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1391471_1402909369945642_2118585826_n.jpg


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Must be doing something for the other guy if he has a faster memory speed then me, but lower core speed, and beats my FPS in Metro LL.
> 
> Ill probably end up with 1306 as my 24/7 gaming clock.


It's always best to OC core b4 memory, the only time memory has a large impact is on massive resolutions, and or surround.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's always best to OC core b4 memory, the only time memory has a large impact is on massive resolutions, and or surround.


I know, that's why I got my core stable at a speed I feel comfortable running at then messed with memory. Currently I am at 1320/1700. Stable so far.


----------



## hypespazm

hey can someone get me a evga 780 SC bios 80.10.36.00.01?? i cant find it


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hey can someone get me a evga 780 SC bios 80.10.36.00.01?? i cant find it


Check the TPU GPU BIOS database?


----------



## hypespazm

thanks there


----------



## hypespazm

now just need some help installing stock bios


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> That does seem really high. Are all three fans running? Is it at stock clocks?


All 3 fans are running, I tested at 1228mhz with 7ghz memory, funny thing is I tried my old rig, which has a reference evga 780 in it, the case also has worse airflow, and it ran a couple of degrees cooler with about 200rpm slower max fan speeds aswell, I can't imagine this is normal considering the amazing cooling performance other people seem to be reporting with this card, is it possible this has something to do with the contact of the cooler/heatsink and the pcb itself? I'm fairly new to all this so help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steveoz

Just thought I would pop in this thread and say Hi, couldn't quite make it through 1635 pages lol!

Zotac 780 AMP SLI owner here









Was hoping for a bit of a better score in firestrike, I tried without SLI and with SLI, only 60% scaling, but still, not too bad I guess (had hoped for 80%):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2110919

The 780's seem to be good cards, could really have done with 4gb of VRAM though like was available in the 760 and 770's.

I guess Nvidia wanted to save reserve high VRAM status to the Titan and not close the gap even more with a higher VRAM on the 780. I heard Nvidia said 3gb was the sweet spot, but I can say that running 5910x1080 the VRAM on several titles is frequently maxed with filters and post processing.

Anyway, thought I would just give my 2p


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hey can someone get me a evga 780 SC bios 80.10.36.00.01?? i cant find it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> thanks there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> now just need some help installing stock bios


here 80.10.36.00.01
open Ez3flash and hit #3 and let it flash.


----------



## Durvelle27

Did a quick Fraps bench in BF4 64MP @1189/1554

2014-01-06 09:07:17 - bf4
Frames: 10498 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 87.483 - Min: 59 - Max: 109


----------



## sena

Guys why when i am over 1.325V 3dmark11 shuts down mine cards, only in 3dmark, i ran valley on 1.4V with no problem-

Also how safe is 1.4V for everyday use, i dont game much, about 1-2 hours per day.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I did it. Ran Firestrike stable. Question is is it game stable? That I will have to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone running a 24/7 clock with voltage higher then 1.212v?


I am, 1.325V for everyday use.


----------



## hypespazm

it doesnt want to flash for some reason? when I type in the #3 it doesnt go into flashing. its just a quick flash


----------



## crun

Any GTX780+Haswell user (preferably i5-4670 with average OC, like 4.2-4.3k) would like to do a BF4 experiment?

Few months ago I have benchmarked my games in BF4 on a 7950 paired with i5-750 on different maps, on ultra settings (sometimes with AA).
Results are available


http://imgur.com/a


I would like to do the same with GTX 780, but this time on CQ Large 64 players servers. I don't want to do it in ultra details - I am getting a G-Sync monitor once it is available, so I am aiming for at least ~120fps average.

I have benchmarked two maps already:





I would like to compare my results to a similiar rig, but with a Haswell processor. The reason why I want to do this is that I want to upgrade my platform to i5-4670k+Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 and I am wondering how much boost it is going to be in CPU demanding games, like BF4 64-players multiplayer.

If you want to participate in this test, set your details to: ultra textures, rest high. Disable ambient oclusion. Set aa to 2xMSAA. Resolution 1920x1080. V-Sync obviously OFF. (sorry for polish version, but EA forced us to play it - no english version for us) I used FOV=70, but it doesn't impact performance too much I think.
You will need FRAPS to benchmark it. You can either send to me FPS files (e.g. _bf4 2014-01-06 16-40-15-68 fps.csv_) or public charts yourself (making them is not exactly hard).
If you do send it to me, remember to attach your rig information and map you played on!

Try to engage into bigger fights often, because it is pointless if you drive around in a jeep and avoid firefights. Obviously this test cannot be objective, but with let's say 40-60 min of gameplay on different maps, it should give some insight how CPU can benefit in this game.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Any GTX780+Haswell user (preferably i5-4670 with average OC, like 4.2-4.3k) would like to do a BF4 experiment?
> 
> Few months ago I have benchmarked my games in BF4 on a 7950 paired with i5-750 on different maps, on ultra settings (sometimes with AA).
> Results are available
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> I would like to do the same with GTX 780, but this time on CQ Large 64 players servers. I don't want to do it in ultra details - I am getting a G-Sync monitor once it is available, so I am aiming for at least ~120fps average.
> 
> I have benchmarked two maps already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to compare my results to a similiar rig, but with a Haswell processor. The reason why I want to do this is that I want to upgrade my platform to i5-4670k+Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 and I am wondering how much boost it is going to be in CPU demanding games, like BF4 64-players multiplayer.
> 
> If you want to participate in this test, set your details to: ultra textures, rest high. Disable ambient oclusion. Set aa to 2xMSAA. Resolution 1920x1080. V-Sync obviously OFF. (sorry for polish version, but EA forced us to play it - no english version for us) I used FOV=70, but it doesn't impact performance too much I think.
> You will need FRAPS to benchmark it. You can either send to me FPS files (e.g. _bf4 2014-01-06 16-40-15-68 fps.csv_) or public charts yourself (making them is not exactly hard).
> If you do send it to me, remember to attach your rig information and map you played on!
> 
> Try to engage into bigger fights often, because it is pointless if you drive around in a jeep and avoid firefights. Obviously this test cannot be objective, but with let's say 40-60 min of gameplay on different maps, it should give some insight how CPU can benefit in this game.


What about a 8350


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Any GTX780+Haswell user (preferably i5-4670 with average OC, like 4.2-4.3k) would like to do a BF4 experiment?
> 
> Few months ago I have benchmarked my games in BF4 on a 7950 paired with i5-750 on different maps, on ultra settings (sometimes with AA).
> Results are available
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> I would like to do the same with GTX 780, but this time on CQ Large 64 players servers. I don't want to do it in ultra details - I am getting a G-Sync monitor once it is available, so I am aiming for at least ~120fps average.
> 
> I have benchmarked two maps already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to compare my results to a similiar rig, but with a Haswell processor. The reason why I want to do this is that I want to upgrade my platform to i5-4670k+Asrock Z87 Extreme 4 and I am wondering how much boost it is going to be in CPU demanding games, like BF4 64-players multiplayer.
> 
> If you want to participate in this test, set your details to: ultra textures, rest high. Disable ambient oclusion. Set aa to 2xMSAA. Resolution 1920x1080. V-Sync obviously OFF. (sorry for polish version, but EA forced us to play it - no english version for us) I used FOV=70, but it doesn't impact performance too much I think.
> You will need FRAPS to benchmark it. You can either send to me FPS files (e.g. _bf4 2014-01-06 16-40-15-68 fps.csv_) or public charts yourself (making them is not exactly hard).
> If you do send it to me, remember to attach your rig information and map you played on!
> 
> Try to engage into bigger fights often, because it is pointless if you drive around in a jeep and avoid firefights. Obviously this test cannot be objective, but with let's say 40-60 min of gameplay on different maps, it should give some insight how CPU can benefit in this game.


hi there is a thread dedicated to benchmark BF4 can u look for it and post it there too?

thanks i will be doing the same test once i get my GTX780 setup


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> What about a 8350


sure, just send me the files or make charts yourself


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> sure, just send me the files or make charts yourself


How do i send files


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Did a quick Fraps bench in BF4 64MP @1189/1554
> 
> 2014-01-06 09:07:17 - bf4
> Frames: 10498 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 87.483 - Min: 59 - Max: 109


Is that with everything maxed out? 1080p? Seems low. I guess MSAA really kills performance. I run at high no MSAA @ 1440p.
2013-12-27 18:51:47 - bf4
Frames: 28152 - Time: 246755ms - Avg: 114.089 - Min: 84 - Max: 140


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that with everything maxed out? 1080p? Seems low. I guess MSAA really kills performance. I run at high no MSAA @ 1440p.
> 2013-12-27 18:51:47 - bf4
> Frames: 28152 - Time: 246755ms - Avg: 114.089 - Min: 84 - Max: 140


I was playing CQ Large 64MP

1920x1080 Maxed

Ultra 4xMSAA & 109% Scale


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that with everything maxed out? 1080p? Seems low. I guess MSAA really kills performance. I run at high no MSAA @ 1440p.
> 2013-12-27 18:51:47 - bf4
> Frames: 28152 - Time: 246755ms - Avg: 114.089 - Min: 84 - Max: 140
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing CQ Large 64MP
> 
> 1920x1080 Maxed
> 
> Ultra 4xMSAA & 109% Scale
Click to expand...

I see, I have no reason personally for MSAA at 1440p. Does nothing for me.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I see, I have no reason personally for MSAA at 1440p. Does nothing for me.


Welp i'm at 1080p until 4K Dell monitors drop


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I see, I have no reason personally for MSAA at 1440p. Does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Welp i'm at 1080p until 4K Dell monitors drop
Click to expand...

4k


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 4k


Yep 4K FTW


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep 4K FTW
Click to expand...

But for now 1440p and 120hz was a huge upgrade for me over 1200p. Especially at $300.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> But for now 1440p and 120hz was a huge upgrade for me over 1200p. Especially at $300.


I bet


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> it doesnt want to flash for some reason? when I type in the #3 it doesnt go into flashing. its just a quick flash


*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*

Any trouble PM me!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys why when i am over 1.325V 3dmark11 shuts down mine cards, only in 3dmark, i ran valley on 1.4V with no problem-
> 
> Also how safe is 1.4V for everyday use, i dont game much, about 1-2 hours per day.


Your PSU hit the maximum amperage it could give your system and tripped OCP (over current protection)
My silverstone 1200W is just a notch up your PSU and i can get away with 1,4V; i got over 1,5V once for a suicide run but the power draw was over 1300W (1390W off the wall) and shut down!
Power draw depends on the load and type of work your card has to do, you can get high PT with low voltage and high PT with high voltage ll depends on the software itself!
Valley is more memory intensive, so, you have higher chances of getting away with your clocks at that voltage but 3Dmark11 is harsher on the chip making it "sweat" so it needs more voltage to sustain those clocks and it will require more power from the PSU!

Here are some quotes from my posts about PT and power consumption:

"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"

"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw for 1 card only

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"

This was tested with games, if you try to measure with something more heavy (mining for instance or CUDA) youll find that the power draw will go through the roof with lower voltage!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## TelFiRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, IMO, if you already bought the chassis, give it a go! if you experience shutdowns or abnormal game or benchmark behavior then you know its the PSU!
> That will be difficult, i run tri 27" 120hz monitors and i need 2 Titans to run everything smooth at 3240 x 1920, so 1x 780 or 1x 780Ti will not run anything smooth at that res unless you seriously cut down the resolution and game features which IMO its not good and of course your not going to make it with that PSU, i run my system with a 1200W single rail 100A and sometimes its at max (1300W peak power) here you can approximately measure to some extent the needs you´ll have with new gear: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> But still remember with GK110 youll need a powerfull single rail PSU!


Understandable, not expecting miracles out of a single card setup. But I want to get as much power as I can out of a portable ITX.

I already have the rig fully assembled and have run it with the 780 for a couple months without issue. No overclocking though. Is the power consumption of the 780 TI the same as the 780, or is it pretty much the same performance per power (in which case I might as well just OC the 780 as I won't get much more out of the 780 TI before maxing my PSU)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Did a quick Fraps bench in BF4 64MP @1189/1554
> 
> 2014-01-06 09:07:17 - bf4
> Frames: 10498 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 87.483 - Min: 59 - Max: 109


I find fraps to not be that accurate with battlefield. So I typically use the in-game FPS counter.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I find fraps to not be that accurate with battlefield. So I typically use the in-game FPS counter.


perfoverlay.drawFPS 1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> Understandable, not expecting miracles out of a single card setup. But I want to get as much power as I can out of a portable ITX.
> 
> I already have the rig fully assembled and have run it with the 780 for a couple months without issue. No overclocking though. Is the power consumption of the 780 TI the same as the 780, or is it pretty much the same performance per power (in which case I might as well just OC the 780 as I won't get much more out of the 780 TI before maxing my PSU)


Better off with the 780Ti then as it has better performance at stock!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Did a quick Fraps bench in BF4 64MP @1189/1554
> 
> 2014-01-06 09:07:17 - bf4
> Frames: 10498 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 87.483 - Min: 59 - Max: 109
> 
> 
> 
> I find fraps to not be that accurate with battlefield. So I typically use the in-game FPS counter.
Click to expand...

Not that accurate how? Do you see it showing different results compared to the console command?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not that accurate how? Do you see it showing different results compared to the console command?


Yes. 5-10fps difference. Typically higher then the in game console command.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not that accurate how? Do you see it showing different results compared to the console command?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. 5-10fps difference. Typically higher then the in game console command.
Click to expand...

Thats weird, I just compared riva tuner to the in game one and they seemed to be within 1fps every time I looked.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats weird, I just compared riva tuner to the in game one and they seemed to be within 1fps every time I looked.


Is FRAPs based on Rivatuner?


----------



## Trissaayne

I think they mean fraps is different than the ingame one, Not the riva tuner ones?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats weird, I just compared riva tuner to the in game one and they seemed to be within 1fps every time I looked.
> 
> 
> 
> Is FRAPs based on Rivatuner?
Click to expand...

I don't think so but I just thought I would compare it to RT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> I think they mean fraps is different than the ingame one, Not the riva tuner ones?


Yes I just did it to compare.


----------



## escalibur

My GHz Edition. Considering should I sell it and buy Classified instead even though that wont promise me any better clocks. I've tested skyn3et bios but this cooler is not that powerful to cool down 1.212V without using fans on 100%.


----------



## snef

quick question

I have 2 bios file

one named 4844.rom and the other is 4855.rom

it is possible to know the version of these?
any soft to read and extract the version?

if yes, someone can tell me how?

I have 2 GTX 780 HOF

one have the latest from Galaxy
and not the second, and Galaxy tools don't want to flash the second one
and they are both watercooled, impossible to remove the first card

need to do it manually with NVflash but only have these rom file without version

thanks


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I know, that's why I got my core stable at a speed I feel comfortable running at then messed with memory. Currently I am at 1320/1700. Stable so far.


Can u run Valley / Firestike / Heaven at 1080p and max settings (no v-sync)?

I'm curious what the difference is....I decided to leave mine at 1254 and 0 memory clock increase....


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GHz Edition. Considering should I sell it and buy Classified instead even though that wont promise me any better clocks. I've tested skyn3et bios but this cooler is not that powerful to cool down 1.212V without using fans on 100%.


i have a rev 2 non ghz runs at 1241 core , stock bios, hits 76 on my custom fan profile at 76% doest get any higher,, I'd check airflow in your case and make sure all 3 fans are spinning on the card
if it is a airflow issue then a classy while a great card might not fare any better


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Can u run Valley / Firestike / Heaven at 1080p and max settings (no v-sync)?
> 
> I'm curious what the difference is....I decided to leave mine at 1254 and 0 memory clock increase....


It does make a difference


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Is FRAPs based on Rivatuner?


nice http://www.playclaw.com/


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> All 3 fans are running, I tested at 1228mhz with 7ghz memory, funny thing is I tried my old rig, which has a reference evga 780 in it, the case also has worse airflow, and it ran a couple of degrees cooler with about 200rpm slower max fan speeds aswell, I can't imagine this is normal considering the amazing cooling performance other people seem to be reporting with this card, is it possible this has something to do with the contact of the cooler/heatsink and the pcb itself? I'm fairly new to all this so help would be appreciated.


Has anyone got experience with the windforce 780? Still waiting on some opinions/help here, would be appreciated.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Is FRAPs based on Rivatuner?
> 
> 
> 
> nice http://www.playclaw.com/
Click to expand...

Are you saying thats what fraps is based off of? That playclaw thing costs. RT is able to show cpu and ram now as well.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Has anyone got experience with the windforce 780? Still waiting on some opinions/help here, would be appreciated.


Honestly I'm overly satisfied. Zero problems and got a good memory OC on it [email protected](7400Ghz eff).

I was a bit unlucky with the core OC as with stock bios I hit 1228Mhz [email protected] and even with custom bios I only gained 13Mhz for a total [email protected] It can go up to [email protected] stable. Have not tried more. A *good* card from my experience should be hitting at least 1346-1359Mhz at that voltage.

I've seen others higher than mine [email protected] on the WF3 so I guess I a bit unlucky for only gaining 13Mhz with custom bios, but in general *very satisfied* with it.


----------



## sdmf74

Does anyone know why the precision X OSD does not show up in Battlefield 4?
I noticed a couple pages back this was kind of being discussed but did not see an answer


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Does anyone know why the precision X OSD does not show up in Battlefield 4?
> I noticed a couple pages back this was kind of being discussed but did not see an answer


Does not support x64 as BF4 is 64 bits! Get AB beta 18! RTSS (Riva Tuner Statistics Server) 6.0 that is installed with AB 18 is x64 ready thanks to Unwinder!








http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Does not support x64 as BF4 is 64 bits! Get AB beta 18! RTSS (Riva Tuner Statistics Server) 6.0 that is installed with AB 18 is x64 ready thanks to Unwinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Cool Thanx Occamrazor


----------



## duox

just broke down and ordered a evga 780 superclocked since 290 and 290x price gouging is continuing, looks like nvidia has me another 2 years.


----------



## lightsout

Congrats. You won't be disappointed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> just broke down and ordered a evga 780 superclocked since 290 and 290x price gouging is continuing, looks like nvidia has me another 2 years.


----------



## VeerK

Just a follow up, it was my RAM overclock causing game crashes not the GPU, in case anyone is OCing both.


----------



## Leopard2lx

is there anything that can read the actual frame rate that the video card is outputting? when I run FRAPS it doesn't record anything over 60fps because thats my screen's refresh rate. I want something that I can monitor games with and can read the actual frame rate.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Honestly I'm overly satisfied. Zero problems and got a good memory OC on it [email protected](7400Ghz eff).
> 
> I was a bit unlucky with the core OC as with stock bios I hit 1228Mhz [email protected] and even with custom bios I only gained 13Mhz for a total [email protected] It can go up to [email protected] stable. Have not tried more. A *good* card from my experience should be hitting at least 1346-1359Mhz at that voltage.
> 
> I've seen others higher than mine [email protected] on the WF3 so I guess I a bit unlucky for only gaining 13Mhz with custom bios, but in general *very satisfied* with it.


For some reason mine outputs quite a bit of heat, it stays about 5c hotter than my reference evga 780, I assume this is not normal, this is the third time I've had to post this and only had one response, if anyone knows what the problem could be I would appreciate it, could it be bad contact between the heatsink and pcb? I'm kind of lost here.


----------



## Aelius

Hey, I'm going to get a 780 tonight, but I wanted a few more opinions about which brand would be best. Here are the main options I have on Canada's Newegg (price is before tax but includes shipping), with core speed and boost speed in parentheses:

$620 - EVGA Classified (993/1046)
$585 - MSI Lightning (980/1033)
$585 - ASUS DC2OC (889/941)
$570 - GIGABYTE (1017/1071)
$570 - EVGA FTW (980/1033)
$570 - This other EVGA (967/1020)

Any suggestions? I don't really care about how noisy it is, and also I don't plan on doing anything like vBios or BIOS flashing or anything like that.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Hey, I'm going to get a 780 tonight, but I wanted a few more opinions about which brand would be best. Here are the main options I have on Canada's Newegg (price is before tax but includes shipping), with core speed and boost speed in parentheses:
> 
> $620 - EVGA Classified (993/1046)
> $585 - MSI Lightning (980/1033)
> $585 - ASUS DC2OC (889/941)
> $570 - GIGABYTE (1017/1071)
> $570 - EVGA FTW (980/1033)
> $570 - This other EVGA (967/1020)
> 
> Any suggestions? I don't really care about how noisy it is, and also I don't plan on doing anything like vBios or BIOS flashing or anything like that.


if you arent keen on overclocking them or flashing the bios, i would suggest the MSI lightning card, that cooler is amazing, and you can get it pretty high on clocks with just the stock bios it comes with. i would normally suggest the classified card, but at that price the lightning would be my top choice every time.


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you arent keen on overclocking them or flashing the bios, i would suggest the MSI lightning card, that cooler is amazing, and you can get it pretty high on clocks with just the stock bios it comes with. i would normally suggest the classified card, but at that price the lightning would be my top choice every time.


I notice the GIGABYTE is cheaper and has higher speed. Is it no good though?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> I notice the GIGABYTE is cheaper and has higher speed. Is it no good though?


its good but its a reference pcb, the lightning has a stronger custom pcb and can generally overclock better. even if it is a small overclock i would go for the msi card.


----------



## EarlZ

Would the reference cooler from a 780 fit on a reference design 770 ?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> 
> Any trouble PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your PSU hit the maximum amperage it could give your system and tripped OCP (over current protection)
> My silverstone 1200W is just a notch up your PSU and i can get away with 1,4V; i got over 1,5V once for a suicide run but the power draw was over 1300W (1390W off the wall) and shut down!
> Power draw depends on the load and type of work your card has to do, you can get high PT with low voltage and high PT with high voltage ll depends on the software itself!
> Valley is more memory intensive, so, you have higher chances of getting away with your clocks at that voltage but 3Dmark11 is harsher on the chip making it "sweat" so it needs more voltage to sustain those clocks and it will require more power from the PSU!
> 
> Here are some quotes from my posts about PT and power consumption:
> 
> "The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> Oh, thanks very much, looks like i need new psu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"
> 
> "Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw for 1 card only
> 
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> This was tested with games, if you try to measure with something more heavy (mining for instance or CUDA) youll find that the power draw will go through the roof with lower voltage!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Oh, thanks very much, looks like i need new psu.biggrin.gif

also i am interested how safe is 1.4V for daily usage, do you keep you titans on 1.4V in gaming.


----------



## KarateF22

Using the power of an uncharacteristically low of 5 degree Fahrenheit this morning, an open window, and a water cooling loop, I have finally pushed my GTX 780 and 3930K as far as I can possibly push them without exotic cooling methods.

Behold.

Firestrike score 11958

GTX 780 1515 MHz @ 1.45V

Intel 3930k 5.1 GHz @ 1.55V

Mushkin DDR3 2.4 GHz (11-13-13-31-2) @ 1.55V


----------



## hypespazm

EZ flash doesnt seem to respond to my commands


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> is there anything that can read the actual frame rate that the video card is outputting? when I run FRAPS it doesn't record anything over 60fps because thats my screen's refresh rate. I want something that I can monitor games with and can read the actual frame rate.


Do you have vsync on? Fraps should still display and record frames over your refresh rate. Unless you have vsync on it will cap you at 60.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you have vsync on? Fraps should still display and record frames over your refresh rate. Unless you have vsync on it will cap you at 60.


Wow! Turning V-Sync off worked. lol. I never thought about that. Thanks. I'm very happy now!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you have vsync on? Fraps should still display and record frames over your refresh rate. Unless you have vsync on it will cap you at 60.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Turning V-Sync off worked. lol. I never thought about that. Thanks. I'm very happy now!
Click to expand...


----------



## Durvelle27

Hahahahahaha in competition with myself

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/865/17259?minScore=6295&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780&cpuName=AMD FX-8350

Change GPUs to 1


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> i have a rev 2 non ghz runs at 1241 core , stock bios, hits 76 on my custom fan profile at 76% doest get any higher,, I'd check airflow in your case and make sure all 3 fans are spinning on the card
> if it is a airflow issue then a classy while a great card might not fare any better


Have you tested it with Heaven (extreme settings + 8x MSAA, fullscreen on 1920x1200)? Also ambient temperature is a big factor. My case have Sythe Glide 1000rpm as a back fan, front fan is 180mm on low setting, PSU is sucking air from the case so I think air is moving pretty well. My D14 is using 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition.

My card is not pretty stable (few CQ 64 rounds of BF 4 + about 4h of Sleeping Dogs on max settings including HD textures etc...).



Im still not sure will switching to Classified make any sense if I'm not planing to use it on water. Opinions?


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Have you tested it with Heaven (extreme settings + 8x MSAA, fullscreen on 1920x1200)? Also ambient temperature is a big factor. My case have Sythe Glide 1000rpm as a back fan, front fan is 180mm on low setting, PSU is sucking air from the case so I think air is moving pretty well. My D14 is using 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition.
> 
> My card is not pretty stable (few CQ 64 rounds of BF 4 + about 4h of Sleeping Dogs on max settings including HD textures etc...).
> 
> 
> 
> Im still not sure will switching to Classified make any sense if I'm not planing to use it on water. Opinions?


Yes its Heaven stable fullscreen , its my 24/7 clock as i havent found a game yet thats not happy with it,,Tomb raider/bf4/ac4 bioshock are all happy with it and temp gaming is about 68-75c with a ambient of 20-30c


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Oh, thanks very much, looks like i need new psu.biggrin.gif
> 
> also i am interested how safe is 1.4V for daily usage, do you keep you titans on 1.4V in gaming.


Answered through PM but ill answer here too! No, i seldom go to those volts unless im testing bios or volt mods, as i have SLI i only go up to 1.30V to get the clocks i need to run all the games i play!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Using the power of an uncharacteristically low of 5 degree Fahrenheit this morning, an open window, and a water cooling loop, I have finally pushed my GTX 780 and 3930K as far as I can possibly push them without exotic cooling methods.
> 
> Behold.
> 
> Firestrike score 11958
> 
> GTX 780 1515 MHz @ 1.45V
> 
> Intel 3930k 5.1 GHz @ 1.55V
> 
> Mushkin DDR3 2.4 GHz (11-13-13-31-2) @ 1.55V


Very good!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> EZ flash doesnt seem to respond to my commands


Have you tried to run with administrator rights?

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> Yes its Heaven stable fullscreen , its my 24/7 clock as i havent found a game yet thats not happy with it,,Tomb raider/bf4/ac4 bioshock are all happy with it and temp gaming is about 68-75c with a ambient of 20-30c


My gigabyte windforce hits 87c with fans at 75% at 26c ambient, I'm sure this isn't normal, any idea on how to fix it?


----------



## Durvelle27

I'm thinking of stepping up to a GTX 780 Ti for most powerr


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to run with administrator rights?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


'

yes i did !!


----------



## Chargeit

Check this out. A nice and cheap monitor for keeping track of temps.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254094

All you need is a VGA to DVI converter. Or which ever you need.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119041

I couldn't pass it up. Might not want to game on it but, my HWmonitor will be nice and happy there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> i have a rev 2 non ghz runs at 1241 core , stock bios, hits 76 on my custom fan profile at 76% doest get any higher,, I'd check airflow in your case and make sure all 3 fans are spinning on the card
> if it is a airflow issue then a classy while a great card might not fare any better
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested it with Heaven (extreme settings + 8x MSAA, fullscreen on 1920x1200)? Also ambient temperature is a big factor. My case have Sythe Glide 1000rpm as a back fan, front fan is 180mm on low setting, PSU is sucking air from the case so I think air is moving pretty well. My D14 is using 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition.
> 
> My card is not pretty stable (few CQ 64 rounds of BF 4 + about 4h of Sleeping Dogs on max settings including HD textures etc...).
> 
> 
> 
> Im still not sure will switching to Classified make any sense if I'm not planing to use it on water. Opinions?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother. I have a classy on air and the max clock at 1.212v is 1215mhz in BF4. Without water they are very similar to other cards.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I wouldn't bother. I have a classy on air and the max clock at 1.212v is 1215mhz in BF4. Without water they are very similar to other cards.


I have a EVGA GTX 780 Reference and it does 1250/1600 @1.213v and is stable in BF4. Played for 3 1/2hrs


----------



## Anoxy

Cards seem to be running much better with the new driver updates. Also it looks like they fixed my constant crashing in BF4.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Cards seem to be running much better with the new driver updates. Also it looks like they fixed my constant crashing in BF4.


You talking about todays driver? I haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## Anoxy

Yep, 332.21. I would definitely recommend it if you run SLI.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Ran a few benchmarks today. Core clock was at 1254. Memory clock was stock. All games ran at maximum possible detail and 1080p. I also ran the levels where I though the graphics were the most intense.

bf4
Frames: 47293 - Time: 500000ms - Avg: *94.586* - Min: 65 - Max: 146

farcry3
Frames: 34644 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: *115.480* - Min: 24 - Max: 198

MetroLL - PhysicX ON / SSA OFF
Frames: 28086 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: *93.620* - Min: 62 - Max: 157

crysis3 - High System Spec - TXAAx4
Frames: 19374 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: *64.580* - Min: 36 - Max: 106

crysis3 - Very High System Spec - TXAAx4
Frames: 15318 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: *51.060* - Min: 34 - Max: 80









BioShockInfinite
Frames: 38991 - Time: 288352ms - Avg: *135.220* - Min: 35 - Max: 214

P.S. Increasing the core clock to 1280 Mhz resulted in only 1-2 fps increase in average frame rate.


----------



## Cribbs

Okay, I can now for sure say my gigabyte gtx 780 windforce is overheating, I see people getting between 53-67c with custom and stock profiles, mine runs 88c with stock profiles and 79c at 85% fan speed, I also get up to 48c at idle, even my older stock evga gtx 780 runs much cooler with lower fan speeds.

What could be causing this, I really am lost here and I know some of you guys are very familiar with the ins and outs of the 780, could it be contact between the cooler and pcb?
HALP


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Okay, I can now for sure say my gigabyte gtx 780 windforce is overheating, I see people getting between 53-67c with custom and stock profiles, mine runs 88c with stock profiles and 79c at 85% fan speed, I also get up to 48c at idle, even my older stock evga gtx 780 runs much cooler with lower fan speeds.
> 
> What could be causing this, I really am lost here and I know some of you guys are very familiar with the ins and outs of the 780, could it be contact between the cooler and pcb?
> HALP


You could try re-timing it and replacing whatever came from factory with something like CLU or MX-4... or you could RMA the card...


----------



## zarkomortala

i have done everything,flashed the skyn3t bios,volt mod for msi AB,i can ajust the voltage to 1.3, but whe i monitor with hwinfo or aida it shows me max. 1.150,what is wrong??

When i use it without the volt mod it shows me the correct values. I have Gigabyte 780 GTX WF


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> i have done everything,flashed the skyn3t bios,volt mod for msi AB,i can ajust the voltage to 1.3, but whe i monitor with hwinfo or aida it shows me max. 1.150,what is wrong??
> 
> When i use it without the volt mod it shows me the correct values. I have Gigabyte 780 GTX WF


I believe only AB monitor can see actual volt values as i had a similar problem

Guys here's a quick vid for you

Battlefield 4 MP Max settings with a GTX 780


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> i have done everything,flashed the skyn3t bios,volt mod for msi AB,i can ajust the voltage to 1.3, but whe i monitor with hwinfo or aida it shows me max. 1.150,what is wrong??
> 
> When i use it without the volt mod it shows me the correct values. I have Gigabyte 780 GTX WF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I believe only AB monitor can see actual volt values as i had a similar problem
> 
> Guys here's a quick vid for you
> 
> Battlefield 4 MP Max settings with a GTX 780


Yes, only AB can show you the correct voltage over 1,212V because reads directly over the voltage controller NCP4206 while other programs read it off the driver feed, so as the drivers are locked to 1,212V, that´s the maximum voltage they will show!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## zarkomortala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, only AB can show you the correct voltage over 1,212V because reads directly over the voltage controller NCP4206 while other programs read it off the driver feed, so as the drivers are locked to 1,212V, that´s the maximum voltage they will show!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thx!
And one more question.How can i enable back LLC?Because when i set the voltage to 1,300 it shows me 1,319 and i think that LLC is disabled,i have no llc hacks runing in background....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> Thx!
> And one more question.How can i enable back LLC?Because when i set the voltage to 1,300 it shows me 1,319 and i think that LLC is disabled,i have no llc hacks runing in background....


If you dont have the LLC.exe inside your startup folder, just shut down your computer (not reboot) and that will force the NCP4206 logical state reset and return the LLC to default values after restart!
If you dont want to shutdown your computer or cant:

Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder, click "open command window here"
Insert this command:

msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,10 *or* msiafterburner.exe /wi4,20,DE,10

This will revert LLC to default, to check if its done:

msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /ri4,20,DE

Must return code "10"

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## zarkomortala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you dont have the LLC.exe inside your startup folder, just shut down your computer (not reboot) and that will force the NCP4206 logical state reset and return the LLC to default values after restart!
> If you dont want to shutdown your computer or cant:
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder, click "open command window here"
> Insert this command:
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,10 *or* msiafterburner.exe /wi4,20,DE,10
> 
> This will revert LLC to default, to check if its done:
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /ri4,20,DE
> 
> Must return code "10"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I've done it,the return code is 10,but in MSI AB is showing 1,319 not 1,300,surely that is normal?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> I've done it,the return code is 10,but in MSI AB is showing 1,319 not 1,300,surely that is normal?


How is it showing? permanently like its always showing in AB monitor? or it just peaks sometimes to that value?
If it peaks its normal but otherwise its not! Does it do the same up to 1,212V?

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## zarkomortala

whatever i change is showing 0,19 more (permanently). Now i'm on 1275mv and is showing on the right 1294mv... strange


----------



## zarkomortala

I've managed to overclock my card to 1240/3250 1,3v. My temps in Metro LL is 75-76 max. Is it safe?I'm waiting for new case (Cooler Master Haf-X),my current case is crap no additional coollers,nothing,then i will see what the temp will be.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Have you tested it with Heaven (extreme settings + 8x MSAA, fullscreen on 1920x1200)? Also ambient temperature is a big factor. My case have Sythe Glide 1000rpm as a back fan, front fan is 180mm on low setting, PSU is sucking air from the case so I think air is moving pretty well. My D14 is using 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition.
> 
> My card is not pretty stable (few CQ 64 rounds of BF 4 + about 4h of Sleeping Dogs on max settings including HD textures etc...).
> 
> 
> 
> Im still not sure will switching to Classified make any sense if I'm not planing to use it on water. Opinions?


Another GHz Edition ordered because I got it for pretty cheap price. Let's see how good/bad it is.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> I've managed to overclock my card to 1240/3250 *1,3v. My temps in Metro LL is 75-76 ma*x. Is it safe?I'm waiting for new case (Cooler Master Haf-X),my current case is crap no additional coollers,nothing,then i will see what the temp will be.


Air no! Water yes! If you have a temperature spike you'll burn one of the inductors or mosfets!
Keep your voltage to a 1,24V minimum on air!
You see, voltage is the electrical potential for a circuit to work, If a circuit has voltage, it has electrons ready to flow, now, current, measured in Amps or Amperage, is the flow of electric charge.
When electrons flow, the movement of those electrons is measured in amperage and its that current (power draw) you increase when increasing the voltage, thus increasing the heat!
As a graphics chip is dynamically loaded by programs (games, benches, scientific software) in any particular time (could or could not happen), a power spike during a very high load (1 second is enough) will lead to a heat spike, your cards cooler will not be able to absorb all that heat (centered in such a tiny spot) and that electronic part will burn!
Stay safe!


Burned inductor (Choke)


Burned mosfet

As there is no temperature sensor in these reference PCB´s, by rule of the thumb the VRM´s are 20/30C above core temperature but some of its components operating temperature is 85C Max!

Cheers

Ed

(Sky3t Team)


----------



## Anoxy

Occam, if either of those things happened (burned mosfet or inductor) would the cards stop working? Would they crash constantly?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Occam, if either of those things happened (burned mosfet or inductor) would the cards stop working? Would they crash constantly?


No, the card wouldn't work, but the chip would probably be ok! If its the case, with enough skill, knowledge( FtW420







) and a bit of money, you can get your card working again!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> i have done everything,flashed the skyn3t bios,volt mod for msi AB,i can ajust the voltage to 1.3, but whe i monitor with hwinfo or aida it shows me max. 1.150,what is wrong??
> 
> When i use it without the volt mod it shows me the correct values. I have Gigabyte 780 GTX WF


May I ask what kind of temps you get with stock clocks at what fan speeds? I need a realistic reference for my windforce card when trying to fix whatever problem is causing it to get too hot.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Is there really any benefit to overclocking the memory on these cards?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> i have done everything,flashed the skyn3t bios,volt mod for msi AB,i can ajust the voltage to 1.3, but whe i monitor with hwinfo or aida it shows me max. 1.150,what is wrong??
> 
> When i use it without the volt mod it shows me the correct values. I have Gigabyte 780 GTX WF
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what kind of temps you get with stock clocks at what fan speeds? I need a realistic reference for my windforce card when trying to fix whatever problem is causing it to get too hot.
Click to expand...

Make sure your not going to void the warranty by removing the cooler. You may want to rma if that is the case.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Is there really any benefit to overclocking the memory on these cards?


Only if you run memory sensitive benchmarks like Valey, games only benefit if you have more than one monitor and still no added FPS but a somewhat smoothness is acquired!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## caenlen

Do I have to re-do the voltage and LLC hack everytime I install new Nvidia drivers? Or just when I install a new version of Msi AB?


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> May I ask what kind of temps you get with stock clocks at what fan speeds? I need a realistic reference for my windforce card when trying to fix whatever problem is causing it to get too hot.


Mine atm is iddling at 29c 17% fan speed 871rpm in a roughly 23c room if that helps

if your's doing much worse than that tbh i'd RMA it rather then fiddle with TiM replacment


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do I have to re-do the voltage and LLC hack everytime I install new Nvidia drivers? Or just when I install a new version of Msi AB?


No you dont! only if you find it has broke it somehow, that it doesn't work after driver install!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> Mine atm is iddling at 29c 17% fan speed 871rpm in a roughly 23c room if that helps
> 
> if your's doing much worse than that tbh i'd RMA it rather then fiddle with TiM replacment


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Make sure your not going to void the warranty by removing the cooler. You may want to rma if that is the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Make sure your not going to void the warranty by removing the cooler. You may want to rma if that is the case.


+1 rep


----------



## Velathawen

Ever since I hooked up one of my monitors to output via DP I get really bad stuttering in basic browsing and desktop rendering, is there a setting somewhere I can change to fix this? It worked fine when I was just using double DVI.


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> My gigabyte windforce hits 87c with fans at 75% at 26c ambient, I'm sure this isn't normal, any idea on how to fix it?


1) Remove everything and clean the heat sink fins.
2) Clean the heat spreader w/ alcohol.
3) Apply a good thermal paste like Noctua or coollabs
4) Install once and remove to check if the contact is good.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> 1) Remove everything and clean the heat sink fins.
> 2) Clean the heat spreader w/ alcohol.
> 3) Apply a good thermal paste like Noctua or coollabs
> 4) Install once and remove to check if the contact is good.


Apparently removing the heatsink voids the warranty with gigabyte, I'm not sure whether it would just be best to rma, though on one hand, this card is a pretty good overclocker, when temps aren't throttling it I can stay game stable at 1241mhz completely stock bios.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Can I use the skyn3t BIOS with my EVGA FTW edition card? If so which one of the BIOS's do I download? Also does anyone have a good set of instructions for flashing with Nvflash?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Ever since I hooked up one of my monitors to output via DP I get really bad stuttering in basic browsing and desktop rendering, is there a setting somewhere I can change to fix this? It worked fine when I was just using double DVI.


I seem to be having this exact issue as well, came from a 770 and DP worked just fine. FWIW I'm also using a 780 DCII.


----------



## Velathawen

Yeah I tried Google but nothing constructive came up. So far I've tried reinstalling the drivers and dropping refresh rates of both my monitors to 60hz, neither of which has fixed the problem. Hopefully something pops up as all the other settings look fine.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## selk22

Just picked up a Galaxy HOF edition and I look forward to joining the club!









Nearly 1.7k pages here!
I assume the answer is somewhere within the depths of this thread so sorry for asking.. but any recommendations for a waterblock for the HOF edition?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Can I use the skyn3t BIOS with my EVGA FTW edition card? If so which one of the BIOS's do I download? Also does anyone have a good set of instructions for flashing with Nvflash?


Is your card bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx?
You have EZ3flash in my SIG along with a guide i made! Easy and hassle free flash, just 1,2,3!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Just picked up a Galaxy HOF edition and I look forward to joining the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 1.7k pages here!
> I assume the answer is somewhere within the depths of this thread so sorry for asking.. but any recommendations for a waterblock for the HOF edition?


yesss

only EK have full waterblock, any other is universal block


----------



## Anoxy

How much performance on average do people see with the increased voltage?

I'm debating on spending the money on a bigger PSU and giving it a go, but I need to know if it's worth it first.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> yesss
> 
> only EK have full waterblock, any other is universal block


Looking good buddy









Good VRM temps with that block? I will most likely get that one to match my white theme


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Is your card bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx?
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG along with a guide i made! Easy and hassle free flash, just 1,2,3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


My BIOS is 80.80.21.01.80


----------



## crun

Screenshot of my GPU-Z:


I would like to flash skyn3t bios. If I understand correctly, I have to:
- download the *rev4* version of skyn3t bios for Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 and rename it to x.rom
- obviously make a backup of current bios
- download Ez3Flash, pu the new, renamed vBios inside of it
- run nvflash and execute _nvflash -4_?

that's it? no need to make a bootable win98 usb drive etc? i can flash back my backup vBios the same way? it should unlock my voltage to 1.212 from ~1.18 (that's what GPU-Z is detecting during heavy load) and improve my OC a little?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Screenshot of my GPU-Z:
> 
> 
> I would like to flash skyn3t bios. If I understand correctly, I have to:
> - *download the rev4 version of skyn3t bios for Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 and rename it to x.rom*
> - obviously make a backup of current bios
> - download Ez3Flash, pu the new, renamed vBios inside of it
> - run nvflash and execute _nvflash -4_?
> 
> that's it? no need to make a bootable win98 usb drive etc? i can flash back my backup vBios the same way? it should unlock my voltage to 1.212 from ~1.18 (that's what GPU-Z is detecting during heavy load) and improve my OC a little?


Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx

If your bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx the yes rev4 for your card!








And yes it unlocks 1,212V!

_All 780 vBios B1
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w_

You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to use it also in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> My BIOS is 80.80.21.01.80


All 780 vBios B1
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18986

[*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
[*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Is there really any benefit to overclocking the memory on these cards?


Absolutely. Depending on game/benchmark you can gain a lot of fps. It doesn't give you as much per MHz as the core clock but if you have ones that do 7000+ you will leave out people with core clocks of 1300 MHz but who can't OC their memory past 6400-6500 MHz


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Absolutely. Depending on game/benchmark you can gain a lot of fps. It doesn't give you as much per MHz as the core clock but if you have ones that do 7000+ you will leave out people with core clocks of 1300 MHz but who can't OC their memory past 6400-6500 MHz


Ok, stupid question incoming. What is this talk of 6-7000 MHz memory clocks? Precision shows my memory clock at 3506 MHz and core clock of 1163MHz....am I supposed to double those numbers or..?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Absolutely. Depending on game/benchmark you can gain a lot of fps. It doesn't give you as much per MHz as the core clock but if you have ones that do 7000+ you will leave out people with core clocks of 1300 MHz but who can't OC their memory past 6400-6500 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, stupid question incoming. What is this talk of 6-7000 MHz memory clocks? Precision shows my memory clock at 3506 MHz and core clock of 1163MHz....am I supposed to double those numbers or..?
Click to expand...

Double the memory not the core.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Double the memory not the core.


Good thing my Reference 780 has Samsung Memory. Can do 1850MHz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, stupid question incoming. What is this talk of 6-7000 MHz memory clocks? Precision shows my memory clock at 3506 MHz and core clock of 1163MHz....am I supposed to double those numbers or..?


Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.

To clear the confusion somewhat:

If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value.
If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value
If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.
These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock)

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Anoxy

Fantastic, thanks for the detailed explanation Occam.


----------



## alucardis666

Just a heads up... seems the latest drivers has caused some instability for me... New OC is below...


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for that +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, stupid question incoming. What is this talk of 6-7000 MHz memory clocks? Precision shows my memory clock at 3506 MHz and core clock of 1163MHz....am I supposed to double those numbers or..?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.
> 
> To clear the confusion somewhat:
> 
> If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value.
> If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value
> If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.
> .These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...


----------



## VeerK

Hi,

I have the EVGA ACX standard 780, and I noticed in the guide that we can only go to 1212v with soft volt mod and llc disabled. I think I can get to 1300 stable on 1.24v, but that is only with llc disabled. I was wondering what do the soft volt mod and llc disabled do, and if we need both. Sorry if it's covered in the OC guide, I read it and did not see an answer I could understand. Please forgive if already covered, my English is not very good, so apologies again.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have the EVGA ACX standard 780, and I noticed in the guide that we can only go to 1212v with soft volt mod and llc disabled. I think I can get to 1300 stable on 1.24v, but that is only with llc disabled. I was wondering what do the soft volt mod and llc disabled do, and if we need both. Sorry if it's covered in the OC guide, I read it and did not see an answer I could understand. Please forgive if already covered, my English is not very good, so apologies again.


Without the voltmod you can go up to 1,212V with a modded bios! if you do the voltmod you can go up to 1,300V!
LLC stands for Load Line Calibration and we use it to make the OC more stable providing fixed voltage with LLC disabled (0%)!
All this if your card has the voltage controller NCP4206 of course!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Without the voltmod you can go up to 1,212V with a modded bios! if you do the voltmod you can go up to 1,300V!
> LLC stands for Load Line Calibration and we use it to make the OC more stable providing fixed voltage with LLC disabled (0%)!
> All this if your card has the voltage controller NCP4206 of course!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you very much for your explanation. Since I have a reference PCB GTX 780, it is safe to go up to 1.24V on air?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Thank you very much for your explanation. Since I have a reference PCB GTX 780, it is safe to go up to 1.24V on air?


Well i believe so,yes! But keep an eye on the temperatures! IMO don't let them get over 70C!








Try to lower your ambient temperature if you can, that's the best way !









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Is it alright to run my pair of 780 lightnings in SLI @ 82C? I get upto 39mhz throttling on the top card which I think I can live with until both cards are put under water.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Is it alright to run my pair of 780 lightnings in SLI @ 82C? I get upto 39mhz throttling on the top card which I think I can live with until both cards are put under water.


Why are you getting such bad temps on your cards? No airflow? What clocks and voltages are you pushing currently?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Why are you getting such bad temps on your cards? No airflow? What clocks and voltages are you pushing currently?


I am running the cards at stock voltage (1.162V). My clocks are 1215Mhz with the top card throttling to 1176Mhz. I am using a Cooler Master Stryker so air flow is not great. Moreover, I am very sensitive to noise so I keep my fans at maximum of 60%


----------



## Tyler Dalton

One more question. I saw that the modded BIOS allows for a higher power target. If I understand correctly, on my card I have a 6 pin and an 8 pin so that would equal 75w from the 6pin, 150w from the 8 pin, and 75w from the PCI bus for a total of 300w. How is it possible to use over 300w (since you say 100% on the modded BIOS is 330w)?


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Absolutely. Depending on game/benchmark you can gain a lot of fps. It doesn't give you as much per MHz as the core clock but if you have ones that do 7000+ you will leave out people with core clocks of 1300 MHz but who can't OC their memory past 6400-6500 MHz


Could you or somebody with a high memory overclock provide a comparison vs stock memory clocks in a few benchmarks?

My memory is a terrible overclocker, even worse after changing vBios to skyn3t. I am wondering if there might be some other reason causing my GPU memory to be unstable after overclocking? Like PCIE 2.0, LGA1256, DDR overclock or smth? Because I was unable to overclock memory at all in my R9 290. But maybe I'm just unlucky when it comes to memory.









How do you check your memory, whether it is Elpida, Hynix or Samsung?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Could you or somebody with a high memory overclock provide a comparison vs stock memory clocks in a few benchmarks?
> 
> My memory is a terrible overclocker, even worse after changing vBios to skyn3t. I am wondering if there might be some other reason causing my GPU memory to be unstable after overclocking? Like PCIE 2.0, LGA1256, DDR overclock or smth? Because I was unable to overclock memory at all in my R9 290. But maybe I'm just unlucky when it comes to memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you check your memory, whether it is Elpida, Hynix or Samsung?*


Open nvidia Inspector, hover your mouse over the memory type and it will tell you the brand.


----------



## fashric

Just picked up a Gainward Phantom GLH 780 and I'm wondering is it safe to use the Skynet bios with it?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Could you or somebody with a high memory overclock provide a comparison vs stock memory clocks in a few benchmarks?
> 
> My memory is a terrible overclocker, even worse after changing vBios to skyn3t. I am wondering if there might be some other reason causing my GPU memory to be unstable after overclocking? Like PCIE 2.0, LGA1256, DDR overclock or smth? Because I was unable to overclock memory at all in my R9 290. But maybe I'm just unlucky when it comes to memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you check your memory, whether it is Elpida, Hynix or Samsung?


3DMARK 11 1300/1754 vs 1300/1824

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7782378/3dm11/7782882

Uniengine Heaven 4.0

1293/1850



1293/1800



1280/1752



1280/1502


----------



## Lethandros

Guys, what version of drivers are you using? is it stable?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lethandros*
> 
> Guys, what version of drivers are you using? is it stable?


I'm using 331.82 and their great


----------



## crun

I have flashed back to stock rom.

On skyn3t vBios, temperatures were about 2-3 degrees higher than on stock bios, on same core clock. Surprisingly, overclock capabilities have diminished: on stock memory is perfectly stable on 1650MHz while on skyn3t bios it crashed on merely 1550MHz. Even though load voltage has increased from ~1.19V to 1.20V, core was still unstable past 1254.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Is it alright to run my pair of 780 lightnings in SLI @ 82C? I get upto 39mhz throttling on the top card which I think I can live with until both cards are put under water.


Well, the lower the temperature the better but your cards are very sturdy and that temp is not a problem unless there is some kind of component defect! But i think youre fine untill put them under water!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> One more question. I saw that the modded BIOS allows for a higher power target. If I understand correctly, on my card I have a 6 pin and an 8 pin so that would equal 75w from the 6pin, 150w from the 8 pin, and 75w from the PCI bus for a total of 300w. How is it possible to use over 300w (since you say 100% on the modded BIOS is 330w)?


Those are limits and not actual maximum capabilities!

I got this from my Titans measured with my TDP formula: (_aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw_)) against a Kill-a-watt measuring straight from the wall:

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*just for one card
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!

Here is one of my posts concerning PT or TDP:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Just picked up a Gainward Phantom GLH 780 and I'm wondering is it safe to use the Skynet bios with it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Send me your bios so i can have a look!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## fashric

Great thanks. Here is my bios

fashric_gainward780_phantom_GLH.zip 129k .zip file


----------



## kmellz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Apparently removing the heatsink voids the warranty with gigabyte, I'm not sure whether it would just be best to rma, though on one hand, this card is a pretty good overclocker, when temps aren't throttling it I can stay game stable at 1241mhz completely stock bios.


I got a Gigabyte GTX 780 WF rev 2.0 today, been fiddling with it for a while now and currently at 1250 core / 1600 mem +37mV with skynet bios, valley at max settings goes up to around 70C, fans are @ ~75%.
Tested it once before I redid the TIM on it, this was without any overclocks so the difference might be larger with higher temps, anyways, got a 1-2C decrease in temps after replacing default TIM with Prolima Tech PK-1.
Airflow in my case for the upper part (antec p183) is 2x scythe slipstream at around 1200rpm or so. Card idles at 28C, 20-21C room ambient, 30% on the fan.


----------



## ahimoth

So far my experience with this card hasn't been that great. It's a good card but i'm just unlucky. My reference 780 died on me and I'll be given store credit for it, I've bought a DCU II and it's sort of performing sub par for me. Haven't flashed a new bios onto it yet but so far I haven't been able to break 1250 stable on the core.

It's crashing a lot in 3D mark and Assassins Creed III seems to hate it. My best 3D mark Firestrike score is 9661 here


----------



## crun

Your card is performing pretty much the same as mine. I am running 1241/1675

1254 core runs fine outside of 3dmark11 (saw a few black triangle artifacts on test 2), but I wouldn't call it fully stable. 1267 seemed stable, but it crashed from time to time.

I thought it is a pretty good core clock on air? You had better results on reference?


----------



## alucardis666

Would it be possible to create a custom bios that forces my AB setting to eliminate the need for running AB?

Just curious...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahimoth*
> 
> So far my experience with this card hasn't been that great. It's a good card but i'm just unlucky. My reference 780 died on me and I'll be given store credit for it, I've bought a DCU II and it's sort of performing sub par for me. Haven't flashed a new bios onto it yet but so far I haven't been able to break 1250 stable on the core.
> 
> It's crashing a lot in 3D mark and Assassins Creed III seems to hate it. My best 3D mark Firestrike score is 9661 here


I have to disagree with 1250 bring sub par. It's not great but at least average. The guys with the great cards are constantly posting benches so that appears to be the norm. IMO at least


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Do you still have to use the old version of GPU-Z to backup your BIOS? I tried backing it up with EZ3Flash but got the error "PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - Get UEFISupport<> failed"

I want to make sure I have my BIOS properly backed up before I flash.

EDIT: I just fixed my own problem. I replaced the NVFlash files from your EZ3Flash.zip file with the newer files from NVFlash 5.142. After doing this and trying to run the .bat again, it backed up the BIOS just fine. Maybe you should update the NVFlash in your EZ3Flash.zip?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All 780 vBios B1
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18986
> 
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I flashed it with that BIOS, everything else seemed right but the fan had a minimum of 39%, any idea why? With my stock FTW secondary BIOS, its 29%.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I flashed it with that BIOS, everything else seemed right but the fan had a minimum of 39%, any idea why? With my stock FTW secondary BIOS, its 29%.


As you can see its 20%! If you use profiles on AB or precisionx remove them, if not then reinstall your drivers!











Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## dbYTE

Hey all,

First of all sorry for my bad english and being newbie









I want to flash skyn3t's vBIOS but don't know which version I must use. Can someone help me?








My GPU is Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/783yy/). My BIOS version is 80.80.***, so I can use v4? But my revision is A1 :/

And I can only see Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0 B1 vBIOS. Is it compatible with A1 rev?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> First of all sorry for my bad english and being newbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to flash skyn3t's vBIOS but don't know which version I must use. Can someone help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU is Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/783yy/). My BIOS version is 80.80.***, so I can use v4? But my revision is A1 :/
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your revision is B1 because your card uses the bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx!







What you see in GPUz is not always what is real!









Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios
revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with:


Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx

New Nvidia GTX 780 B1 Chip with Bios version 80.80.21.XX.XX


All 780 vBios B1
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
Version 80.80.21.00.39
Base core clock 1006.Mhz
Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0 B1
*skyn3t-GB-WF-rev4*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## dbYTE

@OccamRazor thanks for your answer. Flashed without any problem.
I have one question. How to set 1,212 voltage in AB? I'm using your guide from first post. And in AB I can only set +62mv (max).

Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> @OccamRazor thanks for your answer. Flashed without any problem.
> I have one question. How to set 1,212 voltage in AB? I'm using your guide from first post. And in AB I can only set +62mv (max).
> 
> Thanks.


What card do you have? Does it have the voltage controller NCP4206? Only if your card has it you can enable the AB volt mod!
Are you following my guide? *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team))


----------



## dbYTE

My GPU is Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC Rev 2.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0)) - http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673
Don't know if it have NCP4206 voltage controller.

Btw if it doesn't have it - is it possible to reach 1,212v?

UPD: Followed your volt guide. Now I can push 1300 (max). For 1.212v I must set 1200, right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> My GPU is Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC Rev 2.0 (GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0)) - http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673
> Don't know if it have NCP4206 voltage controller.
> 
> Btw if it doesn't have it - is it possible to reach 1,212v?


Of course you have the Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC Rev 2.0... i just gave you the bios above...








Im answering so many posts in so many threads plus PM´s that i got all mixed up!!!! Sorry buddy!








Well your card has 8+2 phases making your voltage controller NCP4208, although is close to being the same as NCP4206 is has some particular changes, LLC will not work correctly but i believe the volt mod will as i have had reports that it works on your card!
If you dont want to do the voltmod you just put the AB slider all the way to the right (+62) and you got your 1.212V but it wont be fixed, it will vary between 1.187V - 1,212V, you will only have 1.212V if you bench or game in a very intense scene otherwise you will see the voltage up and down!
if you want the volt mod done just follow my guide to the letter!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## dbYTE

Thank your for your help and your guides. I followed your volt guide and set 1200 voltage in AB. Is it safe to use fixed 1,212v as 24/7?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Thank your for your help and your guides. I followed your volt guide and set 1200 voltage in AB. Is it safe to use fixed 1,212v as 24/7?


Yes, with your card you can even go up to 1.24V if your cards temperature does not exceed 70C!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As you can see its 20%! If you use profiles on AB or precisionx remove them, if not then reinstall your drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


Still no go, I uninstalled Afterburner and reinstalled the drivers, still stuck at 39%. I don't know what is wrong. Maybe the FTW edition reads the BIOS fan speeds differently? I could send you both my Standard and Secondary BIOS's if it would help. My standard BIOS runs at 39% (even though it says 25% in the Kepler BIOS Tweaker) and the secondary BIOS runs at 29% (even though it says 20% in the BIOS Tweaker).

Also I used the Kepler BIOS Tweaker and lowered that number down to 15% and it still won't go below 39%. It's like this card is taking the min and max fan speeds from somewhere else.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are in the wrong thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
> In the OP you'll find my Brothers bios for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I am blind and stupid!

I forgot to thank you, so thank you!

I sent the card back because it OC'd badly and the cooler was messed up, I have an MSI "Gaming" on it's way now that I'm gonna keep either way.

Thanks again! You are doing and awesome job with this, all of you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Still no go, I uninstalled Afterburner and reinstalled the drivers, still stuck at 39%. I don't know what is wrong. Maybe the FTW edition reads the BIOS fan speeds differently? I could send you both my Standard and Secondary BIOS's if it would help. My standard BIOS runs at 39% (even though it says 25% in the Kepler BIOS Tweaker) and the secondary BIOS runs at 29% (even though it says 20% in the BIOS Tweaker).
> 
> Also I used the Kepler BIOS Tweaker and lowered that number down to 15% and it still won't go below 39%. It's like this card is taking the min and max fan speeds from somewhere else.


Kill AB, go to AB folder, inside delete profiles folder, restart AB, go to settings, tick the "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring" Try it then!
If it doesnt work try precisionX to see if the fan values are the same!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> I am blind and stupid!
> 
> I forgot to thank you, so thank you!
> 
> I sent the card back because it OC'd badly and the cooler was messed up, I have an MSI "Gaming" on it's way now that I'm gonna keep either way.
> 
> Thanks again! You are doing and awesome job with this, all of you.


Thanks buddy! Hope it´s better than the last card!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Kill AB, go to AB folder, inside delete profiles folder, restart AB, go to settings, tick the "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring" Try it then!
> If it doesnt work try precisionX to see if the fan values are the same!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Did not work, I get the same values in PrecisionX or HWiNFO64. Could it have something to do with the fact that the FTW version has a custom PCB? Again, I could send you both of the BIOS's that came on it if it would help.


----------



## villAni

So...
I OC'd my GTX780 to +300MHz on core clock by following the guide.


Now that it's done and stable... can I just put the Fan Speed back to Auto?
And what about the power limit, do I leave it as temperature prioritized?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Proud to join this club back again!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Did not work, I get the same values in PrecisionX or HWiNFO64. Could it have something to do with the fact that the FTW version has a custom PCB? Again, I could send you both of the BIOS's that came on it if it would help.


Can you take a screenshot of AB with the info tab open like this?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> So...
> I OC'd my GTX780 to +300MHz on core clock by following the guide.
> 
> 
> Now that it's done and stable... can I just put the Fan Speed back to Auto?
> And what about the power limit, do I leave it as temperature prioritized?


If you set it to auto the temps will rise and might crash your OC! Adjust it to make the temps not go above 75/80C!
Yes, leave it there unless you consider to go water and forget about all this and OC her properly!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Proud to join this club back again!


Welcome back!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## nikoli707

So im about to sell my 7950 on ebay... its already at like $315 with almost a day left.

Which 780 with decent cooling is the one to get? Which one has the samsung memory and has the NCP4206 controller? What else am i missing?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> So im about to sell my 7950 on ebay... its already at like $315 with almost a day left.
> 
> Which 780 with decent cooling is the one to get? Which one has the samsung memory and has the NCP4206 controller? What else am i missing?


IMO you might want to get EVGA, because of RMA policy and the ACX cooling is decent enough!
Memory is kinda lottery business, you can never know which comes with!
OR spend some more money and go all the way to 780Ti Classified K|NGP|N !







http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/
OR get 2 used 780´s at OCN market and you´ll have enough power through a couple of years!







http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video
OR buy my Brother Skyn3t´s 780!







http://www.overclock.net/t/1438981/two-evga-gtx-780-hydro-copper-backplate/0_100
You better hurry, he already sold one!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you take a screenshot of AB with the info tab open like this?
> 
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)



Some of the text got cut off so here is the full code:

Code:



Code:


Display device       : GeForce GTX 780 on GK110 GPU
Display driver       : 332.21
BIOS                 : 80.80.21.00.80
GUID                 : VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_07843842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
Registry key         : \Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{064365C9-8A1C-4E05-97CA-3D62F5A6F10C}\0000
VDDC controller      : Display driver


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMO you might want to get EVGA, because of RMA policy and the ACX cooling is decent enough!
> Memory is kinda lottery business, you can never know which comes with!
> OR spend some more money and go all the way to 780Ti Classified K|NGP|N !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/
> OR get 2 used 780´s at OCN market and you´ll have enough power through a couple of years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video
> OR buy my Brother Skyn3t´s 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438981/two-evga-gtx-780-hydro-copper-backplate/0_100
> You better hurry, he already sold one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


nice but i dont have any water cooling setup, but thats a great price. the msi twin frozer, gigabyte windforce, and evga acx all are good in my head so i will probably just get whatever one i can find cheapest... unless i find a classy for not that far off. but i have encountered a new potential problem... which is my power supply.

Here is a quick link to my ocz modxstream pro 600w power supply.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ocz_mxs_pro_600...
Its definitely decent enough and i got it for cheap like $30 a couple years ago.

Right now my setup is [email protected] and a [email protected]

Will this work for highly overclocked gtx 780, like 1300mhz on the core? I have two 12v rails rated at 25amps each and the total rated is at [email protected] according to ocz website. its working fine now with the 7950(voltage locked) 6+6pin connector. the 780 has an 8+6 pin connector.

Can i split the load and run one power pin connector on one 12v rail and run the other power pin connector on the second 12v rail? if so i may have to take the top off and see which rail my cpu is on and put the 6pin on that freeing up the 8pin to go on the other rail.

i used to have a gtx570([email protected]) a little over a year ago on the same system if that helps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> 
> Some of the text got cut off so here is the full code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Display device       : GeForce GTX 780 on GK110 GPU
> Display driver       : 332.21
> BIOS                 : 80.80.21.00.80
> GUID                 : VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_07843842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> Registry key         : \Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{064365C9-8A1C-4E05-97CA-3D62F5A6F10C}\0000
> VDDC controller      : Display driver


Well, it looks like your card is more like a classified!








Its not the bios running your fans, its fixed in the controller perhaps! there are no reviews of your card that i could find, so, i have little data to extrapolate any answer!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMO you might want to get EVGA, because of RMA policy and the ACX cooling is decent enough!
> Memory is kinda lottery business, you can never know which comes with!
> OR spend some more money and go all the way to 780Ti Classified K|NGP|N !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/
> OR get 2 used 780´s at OCN market and you´ll have enough power through a couple of years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video
> OR buy my Brother Skyn3t´s 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438981/two-evga-gtx-780-hydro-copper-backplate/0_100
> You better hurry, he already sold one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks for the bump bro , One is sold already and the other is almost sold. no reservation is made but who bring the money first get it.










Le's sell your Titan's? I know you like muscle


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, it looks like your card is more like a classified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the bios running your fans, its fixed in the controller perhaps! there are no reviews of your card that i could find, so, i have little data to extrapolate any answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Well I have 2 different BIOS files from the card's dual bios, each with different fan profiles. Would sending you those BIOS files help?


----------



## dbYTE

Well.. I found my max OC with 1.212v (+250core/550mem) but it crashed in BF4








In another games/benches there is no problem, interesting.
Will make 2nd profile just for BF4, still can't find stable OC for it.

By the way, is this OC numbers good for Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC? This is my first experience in OCing GPUs


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> nice but i dont have any water cooling setup, but thats a great price. the msi twin frozer, gigabyte windforce, and evga acx all are good in my head so i will probably just get whatever one i can find cheapest... unless i find a classy for not that far off. but i have encountered a new potential problem... which is my power supply.
> 
> Here is a quick link to my ocz modxstream pro 600w power supply.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ocz_mxs_pro_600...
> Its definitely decent enough and i got it for cheap like $30 a couple years ago.
> 
> Right now my setup is [email protected] and a [email protected]
> 
> Will this work for highly overclocked gtx 780, like 1300mhz on the core? I have two 12v rails rated at 25amps each and the total rated is at [email protected] according to ocz website. its working fine now with the 7950(voltage locked) 6+6pin connector. the 780 has an 8+6 pin connector.
> 
> Can i split the load and run one power pin connector on one 12v rail and run the other power pin connector on the second 12v rail? if so i may have to take the top off and see which rail my cpu is on and put the 6pin on that freeing up the 8pin to go on the other rail.
> 
> i used to have a gtx570([email protected]) a little over a year ago on the same system if that helps.




You have 2 PCIe rails with 25A separated from the CPU rail (the non-modular lines) your CPU is drawing what? 130/150W Oc´ed? plus 350/400W on a Oc´ed 780, with some 50W more for the rest of the system you got around 500W usage right? now, theres 2 problems; even if you can feed 50A by merging the 2 rails to the 780 it still might trip the OCP and see shut downs but the biggest one is age! Your PSU has a few years on her and there´s something called electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ year) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. 10-20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ year.
So IMO you should also consider a stronger, newer PSU! Its the most important part of any build!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ahimoth

So when I bought my GTX 780 reference card back in June 2013 it was around $750, it died on me some time in November 2013. So I returned it to the place I bought it from and they sent it to be repaired. When they got the replacement last week it failed testing so they've sent it back to the supplier and I'll probably be given some store credit from Scorptech. Now this month I actually bought a DCU II from another retailer because it was $649 and came with the holiday bundle. If I get given the full amount of credit I could buy any GTX 780 I want. Initially I wanted the 780 classified but I didn't have enough money for my CPU water loop and a classified so that's why I got my second choice which was the DCUII

ECGA classified $749
EVGA ACX Superclocked $699
Asus DCU II $699
MSI Lightning $699
EVGA Dual FTW $689
MSI gaming $649 (Will be $679 after 13th of January)

I'm thinking about buying just another DCUII because If I get the classified or lightning I'll probably have one card that's overclocking really well and the other that's not so the DCUII will bring down my other card no matter what. Do any of you have any thoughts on this matter?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahimoth*
> 
> So when I bought my GTX 780 reference card back in June 2013 it was around $750, it died on me some time in November 2013. So I returned it to the place I bought it from and they sent it to be repaired. When they got the replacement last week it failed testing so they've sent it back to the supplier and I'll probably be given some store credit from Scorptech. Now this month I actually bought a DCU II from another retailer because it was $649 and came with the holiday bundle. If I get given the full amount of credit I could buy any GTX 780 I want. Initially I wanted the 780 classified but I didn't have enough money for my CPU water loop and a classified so that's why I got my second choice which was the DCUII
> 
> ECGA classified $749
> EVGA ACX Superclocked $699
> Asus DCU II $699
> MSI Lightning $699
> EVGA Dual FTW $689
> MSI gaming $649 (Will be $679 after 13th of January)
> 
> I'm thinking about buying just another DCUII because If I get the classified or lightning I'll probably have one card that's overclocking really well and the other that's not so the DCUII will bring down my other card no matter what. Do any of you have any thoughts on this matter?


I'm thinking you're thinking right!








IMHO If you have a DCU2 get another one Oc´them and you will have enough power to play games for the next 2 years!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> You have 2 PCIe rails with 25A separated from the CPU rail (the non-modular lines) your CPU is drawing what? 130/150W Oc´ed? plus 350/400W on a Oc´ed 780, with some 50W more for the rest of the system you got around 500W usage right? now, theres 2 problems; even if you can feed 50A by merging the 2 rails to the 780 it still might trip the OCP and see shut downs but the biggest one is age! Your PSU has a few years on her and there´s something called electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ year) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. 10-20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ year.
> So IMO you should also consider a stronger, newer PSU! Its the most important part of any build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


yeah thats what im figuring with the age of the power supply. im still gonna get the 780 and im sure i can give it a modest oc to let it hold above 1ghz. but im just gonna shop around and find a good quality power supply and definitely upgrade that in the next month or two. im sure i will stumble across a promo code and rebate for a dime piece 700-750w power supply for under $60. cheers and thanks for the help. looking forward to a skynet bios for whatever card i end up with in the next few weeks. im sure i will end up tripping the OCP on my current power supply though, ugh.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks! Anything i should take note of the TechInferno bios? Card is a Leadtek. I wont flash unless necessary


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> yeah thats what im figuring with the age of the power supply. im still gonna get the 780 and im sure i can give it a modest oc to let it hold above 1ghz. but im just gonna shop around and find a good quality power supply and definitely upgrade that in the next month or two. im sure i will stumble across a promo code and rebate for a dime piece 700-750w power supply for under $60. cheers and thanks for the help. looking forward to a skynet bios for whatever card i end up with in the next few weeks.


1ghz on say a windforce wont require a o/c mine does 1110 out of the box
I'd assume most the non ref's will do 1ghz+ aswell


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 1/11/214

As a request from Occamrazor to his friend
ready for download at front page.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> Gainward GeForce® GTX 780 Phantom "GLH"
> Bios version 80.80.21.00.5B
> Base core clock 1032 Mhz
> Boost disabled
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 330w by 300% slide 500w
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## ahimoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I'm thinking you're thinking right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO If you have a DCU2 get another one Oc´them and you will have enough power to play games for the next 2 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks for advice.


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> 1ghz on say a windforce wont require a o/c mine does 1110 out of the box
> I'd assume most the non ref's will do 1ghz+ aswell


im trying not to hit the OCP on my aging but decent and questionable amperage rated power supply. once i get a new higher rated quality unit im gonna go for as far as i can go with 1.3v and some llc with a skynet bios... hopefully with a lil help from the good folks in the skynet team


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Well.. I found my max OC with 1.212v (+250core/550mem) but it crashed in BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another games/benches there is no problem, interesting.
> Will make 2nd profile just for BF4, still can't find stable OC for it.
> 
> By the way, is this OC numbers good for Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC? This is my first experience in OCing GPUs


Its not stable unless you can run BF4


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its not stable unless you can run BF4


Aint that the truth...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> im trying not to hit the OCP on my aging but decent and questionable amperage rated power supply. once i get a new higher rated quality unit im gonna go for as far as i can go with 1.3v and some llc with a skynet bios... hopefully with a lil help from the *good folks in the skynet team*


Anytime!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Tyler Dalton

So I guess the BIOS doesn't work for my FTW card then? I can post the stock BIOS's if it helps...


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, the lower the temperature the better but your cards are very sturdy and that temp is not a problem unless there is some kind of component defect! But i think youre fine untill put them under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


thanks for the info. Much appreicated!







I really like the look of the air cooler and with the NZXT hue, my case is looking pretty nice. But eventually, I need to get the temps down and try to clock my cards higher to get the most out of them. So they have to go under water sometime in the next two months. I read somewhere that it is better to by the EK waterblocks now because they are limited production.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 1/11/10214
> 
> As a request from Occamrazor to his friend
> ready for download at front page.


You guys are awesome thanks so much


----------



## villAni

I ran Valley Benchmark with my +300MHz core clock, and it didn't crash or freeze at all.
Then I ran Tera, and it crashed instantly, right now I'm at +280MHz and it still keeps freezing/ crashing... Is this normal??

e. + when I'm playing Tera the core clock never goes over 1006MHz, even thought it should be at 1286MHz, is this just because Tera isn't needing more, or is it a problem in the OC?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> I ran Valley Benchmark with my +300MHz core clock, and it didn't crash or freeze at all.
> Then I ran Tera, and it crashed instantly, right now I'm at +280MHz and it still keeps freezing/ crashing... Is this normal??
> 
> e. + when I'm playing Tera the core clock never goes over 1006MHz, even thought it should be at 1286MHz, is this just because Tera isn't needing more, or is it a problem in the OC?


If the games isn't demanding then yes its very normal

My card is clocked at 1290/1600 and when playing Black OPs II it only runs at 915MHz but when I play Crysis 3 it will be at a steady 1280


----------



## villAni

Then how about the crashing/ freezing while playing Tera? Is that just because the Core Clock is too high, and I should lower it until the freezing/ crashing stops?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Then how about the crashing/ freezing while playing Tera? Is that just because the Core Clock is too high, and I should lower it until the freezing/ crashing stops?


Its most likely unstable. Take the core down or raise volts


----------



## nikoli707

i woke up this morning and saw this....
msi twin frozr gaming 780 for $469 after $20 rebate.
www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746

i believe thats the best price ive seen for a 780. ive owned two straight twin frozr cards, 570, 7950 and have been very happy with them.

is there any reason i should stay away from this card? what voltage controller or memory is it known to use? its not voltage locked or anything crazy is it?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> i woke up this morning and saw this....
> msi twin frozr gaming 780 for $469 after $20 rebate.
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746
> 
> i believe thats the best price ive seen for a 780. ive owned two straight twin frozr cards, 570, 7950 and have been very happy with them.
> 
> is there any reason i should stay away from this card? what voltage controller or memory is it known to use? its not voltage locked or anything crazy is it?


wow thats a nice price, my gfs brother just ordered a lightning to purely game with, and i ordered one to bench with, im gonna let him know that he spent about $80 too much for just gaming









i think the msi gaming card is just a reference pcb, which would mean it is not voltage locked.


----------



## alucardis666

That is a helluva steal...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> i woke up this morning and saw this....
> msi twin frozr gaming 780 for $469 after $20 rebate.
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746
> 
> i believe thats the best price ive seen for a 780. ive owned two straight twin frozr cards, 570, 7950 and have been very happy with them.
> 
> is there any reason i should stay away from this card? what voltage controller or memory is it known to use? its not voltage locked or anything crazy is it?


Thats a good deal. Only time I've seen it better was when they were running masterpass and you could get 780's for $450. I think they even had this model with a $20 mir. Although I personally loathe mir's.


----------



## nikoli707

yeah your right, at one point in mid december i saw the msi gaming 780 for $420.99 after $49off master pass and $20mir from the $489.99 price. shoulda woulda coulda. im still on the fence and id like to see that masterpass come back, then i will jump all over it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> yeah your right, at one point in mid december i saw the msi gaming 780 for $420.99 after $49off master pass and $20mir from the $489.99 price. shoulda woulda coulda. im still on the fence and id like to see that masterpass come back, then i will jump all over it.


Yeah masterpass was great. I was also shopping for a 780 at that time but found this used classy for 430 and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> I ran Valley Benchmark with my +300MHz core clock, and it didn't crash or freeze at all.
> Then I ran Tera, and it crashed instantly, right now I'm at +280MHz and it still keeps freezing/ crashing... Is this normal??
> 
> e. + when I'm playing Tera the core clock never goes over 1006MHz, even thought it should be at 1286MHz, is this just because Tera isn't needing more, or is it a problem in the OC?


Benchmarks are a good start for stability testing but for gamers it is the games that determine if it is really stable. Benchies can be hard on the gpu but don't run that long, 3dmark 11 tends to pull more power than most things but the gpu tests only run for like 30 seconds each, valley & heaven are longer tests (still just a few minutes of load though) & heat up the card a bit better but it doesn't pull a lot of power.

But at least getting bench stable in a few things usually doesn't insta-crash in games, Tera probably starts off with pretty heavy power pull, try at least 3d11 stable & see. That one can pretty much insta-crash with barely Valley stable clocks as well.


----------



## Blatsz32

I just got my 2 780s MSI TwinFrozrs. They look spectacular, feel sturdy and look like they mean business. I really do like them.
The only issue I've come across is that during my BF4 matches the get hot, VERY hot. I tested to see just how hot and I couldn't even touch my top card. So I decided to change out the thermal paste. I was surprised to see that MSI had used cheap white paste..a very liberal amount of cheap white paste. I used some AS5 and my goodness!!!!! The temps drops significantly, almost 15c!

Everything seems to be running well. Very glad I got them.


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Benchmarks are a good start for stability testing but for gamers it is the games that determine if it is really stable. Benchies can be hard on the gpu but don't run that long, 3dmark 11 tends to pull more power than most things but the gpu tests only run for like 30 seconds each, valley & heaven are longer tests (still just a few minutes of load though) & heat up the card a bit better but it doesn't pull a lot of power.
> 
> But at least getting bench stable in a few things usually doesn't insta-crash in games, Tera probably starts off with pretty heavy power pull, try at least 3d11 stable & see. That one can pretty much insta-crash with barely Valley stable clocks as well.


Would playing Battlefield 4 be viable to test the OC?
And is the free version of 3DMark good enough?


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Would playing Battlefield 4 be viable to test the OC?
> And is the free version of 3DMark good enough?


I know most people will not listen to this but hear me out:

To test your graphics card OC(be it memory or GPU) just run the first 5 minutes of Crysis 2. If you even get to where you get your first pistol then its rock solid stable.

I know, I know it sounds stupid but I have ALWAYS relied on this.

I was at 1254 mhz GPU on my 660 TI and I used that for 3 months. Went to start Crysis 2 and it murdered my computer even at the lowest settings.

Give it a try


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Would playing Battlefield 4 be viable to test the OC?
> And is the free version of 3DMark good enough?


BF4 is supposed to be a great test of GPU stability, & the free version of 3dmark is OK for some pre-testing.

If it takes longer to start BF4 & get into the game for testing it would be more annoying than a benchmark that starts off quicker to get the quick crashes out of the way. 3dmark11 is a good one as well, it pulls more power than 3dmark & can be tougher to pass.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovard*
> 
> I know most people will not listen to this but hear me out:
> 
> To test your graphics card OC(be it memory or GPU) just run the first 5 minutes of Crysis 2. If you even get to where you get your first pistol then its rock solid stable.
> 
> I know, I know it sounds stupid but I have ALWAYS relied on this.
> 
> I was at 1254 mhz GPU on my 660 TI and I used that for 3 months. Went to start Crysis 2 and it murdered my computer even at the lowest settings.
> 
> Give it a try


I agree, crysis 2 will bring any gpu to knees, i was stable in crysis 3, but freeze in crysis 2 after 1minute.

ftw420 i would also agree with you, 3dmark11 is very hard on gpu, in my case i can game up to 1347 MHz, but 3dmark11 would show artefacts on second test.


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I agree, crysis 2 will bring any gpu to knees, i was stable in crysis 3, but freeze in crysis 2 after 1minute.


And it's LITERALLY just 1 minute! I use it every time when I'm going for flashed frequencies since it is actually that demanding. Sure, you might be able to call it stable if it runs everything YOU run. But what about if you end up wanting to play say C2? Well, you're not going to unless you want some "-" signs in your Afterburner or Precision.

Can we make this a thing? Crysis 2 first 1-2 minutes as the definite test. The Olympis of stability testing!


----------



## ovard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I just got my 2 780s MSI TwinFrozrs. They look spectacular, feel sturdy and look like they mean business. I really do like them.
> The only issue I've come across is that during my BF4 matches the get hot, VERY hot. I tested to see just how hot and I couldn't even touch my top card. So I decided to change out the thermal paste. I was surprised to see that MSI had used cheap white paste..a very liberal amount of cheap white paste. I used some AS5 and my goodness!!!!! The temps drops significantly, almost 15c!
> 
> Everything seems to be running well. Very glad I got them.


I ordered one last night, and I was thinking about not changing out the TIM because of the warranty sticker on one of the screws. Is it really worth it? It's a 6190 SEK(950 dollar) card.


----------



## villAni

I ran the free version of 3dmark11, 1280x720 test....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7805711

My current clocks passed it like butter, but the same clocks crash when lauching Tera









I guess I'll be downloading Crysis 2 today then.


----------



## SDhydro

For me it was bf4 that ended up being most stressful on my video card overclocks. I could get 1306mhz stable in far cry 3, tomb raider, crysis 2, and everything else i threw at it. First thought bf4 crashes were due to known issues with the game and what not but ended up being my overclock.
Now at 1280mhz and bf4 hasnt crashed since. Regardless of volts I put through her I couldnt get 1306 stable in bf4 but was able to get 1333mhz stable in other games with said increase volts. Now just keep it at 1280 for everything since its completly stable. Some perfer to use different profiles for different games but I just like knowing my system is completly stable.


----------



## EliteReplay

i thinkg bf4 is the most demanding game in term of performance right now... its a good game for benchies.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i thinkg bf4 is the most demanding game in term of performance right now... its a good game for benchies.


I'd have to agree... Nothing seems to stress my card out more.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i thinkg bf4 is the most demanding game in term of performance right now... its a good game for benchies.


This is my game for stability testing right now.. This and the Star Citizen Hangar have been the hardest on my GPU's


----------



## alucardis666

So now that I've ventured back to Metro... performance doesn't seem to be all that it could... wondering if I should go SLi or jump ship to a 780 TI...

Thoughts?


----------



## nagle3092

Rev 4 correct?


----------



## EliteReplay

Question to the bios modders

whats is the benefit on getting your bios on my GTX780 other than Overclock that i can get manually_?

does skynet bios allow me to OC with no voltage increase... so i can get better performance with the same power usage?

thanks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Question to the bios modders
> 
> whats is the benefit on getting your bios on my GTX780 other than Overclock that i can get manually_?
> 
> does skynet bios allow me to OC with no voltage increase... so i can get better performance with the same power usage?
> 
> thanks


Skyn3t's modded bios disables boost so the clock you set is the clock you get, & has a higher power limit.

If overclocking your card & it starts to throttle when hitting the max power limit that can be set on a stock bios, flashing to skyn3t's bios can keep the clock going up without throttling.


----------



## villAni

Is 1266MHz with 1.2120V good overclock? That seems to be the max that I can run without crashing.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Skyn3t's modded bios disables boost so the clock you set is the clock you get, & has a higher power limit.
> 
> If overclocking your card & it starts to throttle when hitting the max power limit that can be set on a stock bios, flashing to skyn3t's bios can keep the clock going up without throttling.


+1


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> I ran the free version of 3dmark11, 1280x720 test....
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7805711
> 
> My current clocks passed it like butter, but the same clocks crash when lauching Tera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be downloading Crysis 2 today then.


Is that at 1286? How about memory?


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is that at 1286? How about memory?


Right now I'm at 1,266 MHz core... and everything runs fine, ran BF4 for an hour and no crashes. I cannot touch the memory clock, if I up it by 50MHz it just crashes...


----------



## DJLectr0

Hello,
I have a problem softmodding my afterburner. Both times it says invalid instead of 41. Yes the commands are correct. I have Windows Industry Embedded Pro 8.1 and using afterburner Beta 18 32-bit. What am I doing wrong?

Greetings,
Leo


----------



## dbYTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Right now I'm at 1,266 MHz core... and everything runs fine, ran BF4 for an hour and no crashes. I cannot touch the memory clock, if I up it by 50MHz it just crashes...


Same problem with memory too. Can OC core at 1,254 Mhz, but even +50Mhz on memory caused crash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLectr0*
> 
> Hello,
> I have a problem softmodding my afterburner. Both times it says invalid instead of 41. Yes the commands are correct. I have Windows Industry Embedded Pro 8.1 and using afterburner Beta 18 32-bit. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Greetings,
> Leo


If it returns "invalid" means your card doesn't have the voltage controller NCP4206, so, no volt mod for you im afraid!
Fill your SIG with your RIG, there is a link in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## cosmomobay

Hi guys, I have 2 EVGA gtx 780 classified in sli, that I am trying to flash the bios. At this point I am confused. I can get the protection off but I can not get it to flash. I get error msg say cannot read file. Can someone please poin me in the right direction and instruction with the correct Skyn3 bios.
I am new to this bios flashing.
Thanks


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Hi guys, I have 2 EVGA gtx 780 classified in sli, that I am trying to flash the bios. At this point I am confused. I can get the protection off but I can not get it to flash. I get error msg say cannot read file. Can someone please poin me in the right direction and instruction with the correct Skyn3 bios.
> I am new to this bios flashing.
> Thanks


Just rename the file to sky.rom and it should work or whatever name you would like it that usually fixs it for me.


----------



## Lethandros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm using 331.82 and their great


Guys, are you using the same one as well? Im looking for the most stable version.


----------



## Rezzerli

Hello
Could I have a Wrought Bios?

Base core clock 980.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330W by 150% slide 500w

Thank you very much

Gainward780GTXGLHA1.gif 24k .gif file


GK110.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## raceitchris

Just flashed to skynet rev.4 on EVGA GTX 780 SC stock air cooled. Everything works great

The power limit (target) slider in afterburner goes all the way up to 150. Can I set it to 150 or will it explode?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Skyn3t's modded bios disables boost so the clock you set is the clock you get, & has a higher power limit.
> 
> If overclocking your card & it starts to throttle when hitting the max power limit that can be set on a stock bios, flashing to skyn3t's bios can keep the clock going up without throttling.


does it means more power consumption_?


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> I have flashed back to stock rom.
> 
> On skyn3t vBios, temperatures were about 2-3 degrees higher than on stock bios, on same core clock. Surprisingly, overclock capabilities have diminished: on stock memory is perfectly stable on 1650MHz while on skyn3t bios it crashed on merely 1550MHz. Even though load voltage has increased from ~1.19V to 1.20V, core was still unstable past 1254.


Annnnd I'm back to skyn3t again.
Had some strange artifacting which often to hard locks (like >>this one<<) particularly while playing Batman AO. I think that GPU voltage dropping after alt tabbing was causing it. Skyn3t vBios keeps voltage at 1.212 so should be stable now I hope


----------



## theilya

when playing bf4 GPU usage randomly drops to 0 for a sec and game pauses for that second pretty much then goes back to normal.
this happens once in a while.



the second drop in the graph is due to me alt tabing to take a screeny


----------



## alucardis666

So question...

Would it be worth me upgrading to a TI Running Skyne3t V3 Bios?

Or should I get a second 780 for $500... Or.... Do I sell my 780 for $450 and then get 2 770's for SLi which I can get for about $420...

Currently I'm running this...



Ugh... decisions...

LOL


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So question...
> 
> Would it be worth me upgrading to a TI Running Skyne3t V3 Bios?
> 
> Or should I get a second 780 for $500... Or.... Do I sell my 780 for $450 and then get 2 770's for SLi which I can get for about $420...
> 
> Currently I'm running this...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... decisions...
> 
> LOL


Why would you downgrade. Best option is 2x 780s hands down


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Hi guys, I have 2 EVGA gtx 780 classified in sli, that I am trying to flash the bios. At this point I am confused. I can get the protection off but I can not get it to flash. I get error msg say cannot read file. Can someone please poin me in the right direction and instruction with the correct Skyn3 bios.
> I am new to this bios flashing.
> Thanks


You have EZ3flash in my SIG, easy and hassle free flashing, just 1,2,3! There is my guide also in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezzerli*
> 
> Hello
> Could I have a Wrought Bios?
> 
> Base core clock 980.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330W by 150% slide 500w
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gainward780GTXGLHA1.gif 24k .gif file
> 
> 
> GK110.zip 131k .zip file


You have it already in the OP: *skyn3t-vBios-Gainward-P-GLH*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> Just flashed to skynet rev.4 on EVGA GTX 780 SC stock air cooled. Everything works great
> 
> The power limit (target) slider in afterburner goes all the way up to 150. Can I set it to 150 or will it explode?


Read this quote from one of my posts so you can understand better the PT:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does it means more power consumption_?


If you increase the voltage and card load, of course it will, PT is a limit, if you increase the limit you are telling the card it can consume more power (Amperage = Current), read the above spoiler, its about PT!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## woomdawg

When I try and run the command nvflash --protectoff I get the error message unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000005). I tried to google it but could not really find anything.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> When I try and run the command nvflash --protectoff I get the error message unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000005). I tried to google it but could not really find anything.


you may have many nvflash task running in the background, restart you rig and try again

task manager and look for it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> When I try and run the command nvflash --protectoff I get the error message unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000005). I tried to google it but could not really find anything.


Does this help? http://www.overclock.net/t/1280007/official-msi-gtx-680-lightning-owners-club/3480#post_18453755

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/ latest


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you may have many nvflash task running in the background, restart you rig and try again
> 
> task manager and look for it


Rebooted nad still the same thing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does this help? http://www.overclock.net/t/1280007/official-msi-gtx-680-lightning-owners-club/3480#post_18453755


I went to the link you provided but I did not see a solution


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Rebooted nad still the same thing
> I went to the link you provided but I did not see a solution


you got pm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does this help? http://www.overclock.net/t/1280007/official-msi-gtx-680-lightning-owners-club/3480#post_18453755
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the link you provided but I did not see a solution
Click to expand...

Are you using the latest version of NVFlash? If not, may be that..that was the possible solution...?


----------



## woomdawg

skyn3t hooked my. I think it is a problem with the newest drivers that are out.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG, easy and hassle free flashing, just 1,2,3! There is my guide also in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You have it already in the OP: *skyn3t-vBios-Gainward-P-GLH*
> Read this quote from one of my posts so you can understand better the PT:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> If you increase the voltage and card load, of course it will, PT is a limit, if you increase the limit you are telling the card it can consume more power (Amperage = Current), read the above spoiler, its about PT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks for the info, but I am still cannot open file. Everything work up to #2, when I put in 3 for the next step to flash it, it say cannot open file. when I save the file to the same folder and rename it, it has a NVidia symbol beside it is that normal?

thanks for the help


----------



## alucardis666

Any rumors/specs on the GTX 880?

Wouldn't wanna plunk down $500 then be outdated within 3 months... lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Thanks for the info, but I am still cannot open file. Everything work up to #2, when I put in 3 for the next step to flash it, it say cannot open file. when I save the file to the same folder and rename it, it has a NVidia symbol beside it is that normal?
> 
> thanks for the help


Did you run the EZ3flash with administrator privileges? Right click on EZ3flash,bat and click "Run as administrator"
If the .rom files is assigned to a program (the nvidia symbol on the .rom file) and running with that program, EZ3flash wouldnt be able to use it, hence the "cannot open file" error!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Rezzerli

Morning
Quiet is not the bios of the chip is for B1.
My graphics card has a chip A1

You have it already in the OP: skyn3t-vBios-Gainward-P-GLH


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you run the EZ3flash with administrator privileges? Right click on EZ3flash,bat and click "Run as administrator"
> If the .rom files is assigned to a program (the nvidia symbol on the .rom file) and running with that program, EZ3flash wouldnt be able to use it, hence the "cannot open file" error!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks for the reply. Ok I will try it in admin. I use WinRAR to unzip it straight to the folder with EZ3flash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezzerli*
> 
> Morning
> Quiet is not the bios of the chip is for B1.
> My graphics card has a chip A1
> 
> You have it already in the OP: skyn3t-vBios-Gainward-P-GLH


Dont trust everything GPUz tells you!








Is your bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx? Then the bios IS for your card!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Any rumors/specs on the GTX 880?
> 
> Wouldn't wanna plunk down $500 then be outdated within 3 months... lol


Still the Maxwell chips that will come out will be cut down versions GM104/5/7 not the full GM110!
Depending on AMD you probably will only see the full GM110 by second or third quarter 2015!
Until then 780SLI will be more than enough for all the games existing and that are coming out in the near future for 1080P, 1440P that are the most current setups nowadays!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Rezzerli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont trust everything GPUz tells you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx? Then the bios IS for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


The i are the original values


GK110.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Still the Maxwell chips that will come out will be cut down versions GM104/5/7 not the full GM110!
> Depending on AMD you probably will only see the full GM110 by second or third quarter 2015!
> Until then 780SLI will be more than enough for all the games existing and that are coming out in the near future for 1080P, 1440P that are the most current setups nowadays!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Sweet good to know. Thanks...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezzerli*
> 
> The i are the original values
> 
> 
> GK110.zip 131k .zip file


Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18996

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you run the EZ3flash with administrator privileges? Right click on EZ3flash,bat and click "Run as administrator"
> If the .rom files is assigned to a program (the nvidia symbol on the .rom file) and running with that program, EZ3flash wouldnt be able to use it, hence the "cannot open file" error!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


This is what the folder look like, I am still getting error. hope you can see this

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled.png.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> This is what the folder look like, I am still getting error. hope you can see this
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled.png.html


Nop too small!, press "PrtSc" key (print screen) and open "paint", press "Ctrl" + "v", then on the drop down on the top left corner, "save as" » "PNG picture"










Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## raceitchris

Alright, I think I understand this PT, and here is my best shot. Am I wrong below or do I have this correct?

Skynet Rev4 bios on GTX 780 SC stock air.

I left the power limit at *100* and I hit a TDP max of 95% in 3dMark11. (1228 / 7060 with 1.212v)

So basically what happened here was that my power draw was: 330W x 95% = *313W*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> Alright, I think I understand this PT, and here is my best shot. Am I wrong below or do I have this correct?
> 
> Skynet Rev4 bios on GTX 780 SC stock air.
> 
> I left the power limit at *100* and I hit a TDP max of 95% in 3dMark11. (1228 / 7060 with 1.212v)
> 
> So basically what happened here was that my power draw was: 330W x 95% = *313W*


Yes, according to my formula you are! aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## gkolarov

What is the difference between rev.A and rev.B cores? I had a reference card rev.A and now i have a gigabyte's card rev.B . The only diffecence that i find is that the rev.A was 24/7 stable for 1202 core with 1.200 volts and rev.B is stable (for now) at 1228 core with 1.187 volts. I can't find something else. Maybe if I go above 1.3 volts will find more differences, i don't know, but i do not want to change the original bios of the card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> What is the difference between rev.A and rev.B cores? I had a reference card rev.A and now i have a gigabyte's card rev.B . The only diffecence that i find is that the rev.A was 24/7 stable for 1202 core with 1.200 volts and rev.B is stable (for now) at 1228 core with 1.187 volts. I can't find something else. Maybe if I go above 1.3 volts will find more differences, i don't know, but i do not want to change the original bios of the card.


Its just better binning! New B1 are able to achieve better clocks with less volts! Thats it!








Consider the following. Let's say that I have room for 16 dies for a GK110 on a wafer. There's a 100% chance of getting an impurity on the wafer slice - but it will only affect one of my dies. Therefore, I expect (unless I got two or more impurities) to get 15 usable GK110 out of one wafer - I *know* I must discard one of them, because I produced it on top of the impurity, so the GPU doesn't work properly. So my yield is 15 / 16, or almost 94%. That's incredibly high. Manufacturers are typically secretive about their yields, but it can be as low as 30%.
So... Therefore, if *everything* must work ("fully enabled"), then my yield drops down a lot. The more powerful models have lower yields, because of the impurities and flaws that are in the wafer and the larger area for the more powerful models.
Given a yield of 30% - Out of a hundred dies, I must discard 70 ( ! ) that didn't work. Perhaps some of them can be used in lower spec models, such with 1/2, 1/3 or 1/4 the cores enabled and so on, but so far they're pure loss for me. And that drives up the price on the ones I've actually got - each one of those dies represent three manufactured dies, and I need to cover the cost of those. So I take my average manufacturing price, triples it, and then says that that is what I need to get in order to not lose money on this. Then, I add my profit to that price, and so on.
This is just one of the things that can go wrong and lead to low yields, there are many more reasons like the famous "chamber matching issues" back at 09!








And still there will be a chalenge to get good yields with 20mn nodes on account with "Double patterning" and "*FinFETs*"! (New replacing planar CMOS transistor technology)

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop too small!, press "PrtSc" key (print screen) and open "paint", press "Ctrl" + "v", then on the drop down on the top left corner, "save as" » "PNG picture"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Is there anywhere I can email you the picture, it will still too small if I post it.. I just can't get it to work. Would having windows 8.1 stop it from working

Thanks for the help


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe ....

Upload "full size" image..
appears in post
click on pic
pops out into centre of screen
Bottom right of pic - ORIGINAL - click on it

New screen, full size pic


----------



## Gestler

Oh my god, MSI AB beta 16 expired 21.1. what? how i can now run 1350Mhz on my GTX780? do you guys know something about this?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gestler*
> 
> Oh my god, MSI AB beta 16 expired 21.1. what? how i can now run 1350Mhz on my GTX780? do you guys know something about this?


I think its on beta 18. Update it?


----------



## Gestler

beta 18 suxx !!! AB hack not work! so...is here some option how to safe AB hack?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe ....
> 
> Upload "full size" image..
> appears in post
> click on pic
> pops out into centre of screen
> Bottom right of pic - ORIGINAL - click on it
> 
> New screen, full size pic


I see what you are saying, but because of my four screens print screen works but when I save it as you say. It still is small and I have to zoom it in for me to see and it cant save like that. No matter what it will be small. the only way for you to see is for me to email to you.

Thanks


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I read about people using laser thermometers to measure their VRM temps. But MSI Afterburner displays this information anyways. Can I rely on the Afterburner readings for my 780 Lightning?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I read about people using laser thermometers to measure their VRM temps. But MSI Afterburner displays this information anyways. Can I rely on the Afterburner readings for my 780 Lightning?


Of course you can! Your card has sensors to measure VRM temperature, reference cards dont have them unfortunately!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course you can! Your card has sensors to measure VRM temperature, reference cards dont have them unfortunately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks man! Your help is much appreciated. When I am killing baddies in Tomb Raider because of the nice GPU overclock obtained via your useful information, I shall be thinking of you! :-D

I have removed the connector for the annoying middle yellow fan. I shall monitor my VRM temps as I fear they will get too high.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe ....
> 
> Upload "full size" image..
> appears in post
> click on pic
> pops out into centre of screen
> Bottom right of pic - ORIGINAL - click on it
> 
> New screen, full size pic


Sorry to be a bother. I think I have it figured out my I am getting and error. when I unzip the file with WinRAR, it unzip as a .rom, when I send it to the folder it doesn't show it as a .rom file just the name of the file. How can I fix that.

thanks for all the help


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I read about people using laser thermometers to measure their VRM temps. But MSI Afterburner displays this information anyways. Can I rely on the Afterburner readings for my 780 Lightning?


Either this thread or classified thread someone used a laser gun and had +/- 1-3 degree in temps on gun vs AB...or was it precision? Either way, yes you can rely on the software.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Sorry to be a bother. I think I have it figured out my I am getting and error. when I unzip the file with WinRAR, it unzip as a .rom, when I send it to the folder it doesn't show it as a .rom file just the name of the file. How can I fix that.
> 
> thanks for all the help


Just drag and drop the file to the desktop from the WINRAR window you just opened by double clicking on it, or just press "extract to" and choose the folder where you want it extracted!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just drag and drop the file to the desktop from the WINRAR window you just opened by double clicking on it, or just press "extract to" and choose the folder where you want it extracted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have tried that many time. I has to do with my computer because if I take the file to may other computer it shows it as a .rom files. even my save bios from gpu-z is save without the .rom.
I am seriously loosing patience
Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe ....
> 
> Upload "full size" image..
> appears in post
> click on pic
> pops out into centre of screen
> Bottom right of pic - ORIGINAL - click on it
> 
> New screen, full size pic
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a bother. I think I have it figured out my I am getting and error. when I unzip the file with WinRAR, it unzip as a .rom, when I send it to the folder it doesn't show it as a .rom file just the name of the file. How can I fix that.
> 
> thanks for all the help
Click to expand...

By default, Windows Vista on (?) do not show common file endings/types/names. To change that:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/865219


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> By default, Windows Vista on (?) do not show common file endings/types/names. To change that:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/865219


I have windows 8.1 but I finger that out, you have to go to folder option to show the extensions. I thing this is the last time I am trying this.

I can't thank you enough for your help, time and patience


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I have windows 8.1 but I finger that out, you have to go to folder option to show the extensions. I thing this is the last time I am trying this.
> 
> I can't thank you enough for your help, time and patience


I am dancing in the rain









It worked, so the extension was the problem all along.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I am dancing in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked, so the extension was the problem all along.


Nice job!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## starise

Which bios should I download for a Zotac reference design?


----------



## dbYTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> Which bios should I download for a Zotac reference design?


What's your BIOS? 80.10.** or 80.80.***? You can check it via GPU-Z/NVInspector


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Either this thread or classified thread someone used a laser gun and had +/- 1-3 degree in temps on gun vs AB...or was it precision? Either way, yes you can rely on the software.


That's good to know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dyrdevil

Hello, I've tried to ask this here before but didn't get any responses.

Can someone confirm if it's possible to get a pci riser cable behind a 780 so that one could potentially utilize a blocked pcie slot?

Thank you in advance if you can help!!!


----------



## Molten

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bgp98/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyrdevil*
> 
> Hello, I've tried to ask this here before but didn't get any responses.
> 
> Can someone confirm if it's possible to get a pci riser cable behind a 780 so that one could potentially utilize a blocked pcie slot?
> 
> Thank you in advance if you can help!!!


Yes you can but buy a quality riser cable, otherwise you´ll run into problems (signal interference) or simply you wont get a VGA signal! (this if you´re using the blocked PCIe for another card)










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> What's your BIOS? 80.10.** or 80.80.***? You can check it via GPU-Z/NVInspector


hem... really i haven't yet the card...








I've just ordered it with some watercooling goodies but I wanted to start "testing the water" about bios and mods to properly grow up my borning child.


----------



## gkolarov

If it is with bios 80.80 ... it will be rev. B1, if it is with bios 80.10...... it will be rev. A1


----------



## Skoobs

I will be joining the club soon!

Just picked up a 780 Hydro Copper to replace my 580. Direct from our man Skyn3t!


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> If it is with bios 80.80 ... it will be rev. B1, if it is with bios 80.10...... it will be rev. A1


Thx. In OP i see many bios to download. Can I pick one of them (for example EVGA), or i have to search for a specific Zotac version?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> If it is with bios 80.80 ... it will be rev. B1, if it is with bios 80.10...... it will be rev. A1


Do you mean Rev. A1 and B1 PCB? This is different from the Rev. A1 & B1 chip?


----------



## gkolarov

I haven't heard about a new revision of the PCB. I meant а new Nvidia GTX 780 B1 chip with bios version 80.80.21.XX.XX


----------



## winna

is there somewhere a 780 classified B1 bios with Disabled boost and higher PT ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winna*
> 
> is there somewhere a 780 classified B1 bios with Disabled boost and higher PT ?


You´re looking in the wrong thread friend! Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100
scroll down a bit, just under GTX 780 TI Classified bios section!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dyrdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you can but buy a quality riser cable, otherwise you´ll run into problems (signal interference) or simply you wont get a VGA signal! (this if you´re using the blocked PCIe for another card)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks Ed!

You're saying the riser cable could cause the gpu to function incorrectly if I don't do it correctly? Also, what would I be looking for in a "quality cable"? Shielding? I'm worried I wouldn't be able to find one with a low enough profile to fit behind the GPU. (I've never built a PC before so I don't know what kind of clearance there is between GPU and mobo..)


----------



## Gmtransoren

Greetings!
Prompt please, whether suitable BIOS: *skyn3t vBios rev 3A* for ASUS GTX780 DC2OC rev. A1 80.10.37.00.12 ?
Or need a different BIOS version?
Very grateful.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyrdevil*
> 
> Thanks Ed!
> 
> You're saying the riser cable could cause the gpu to function incorrectly if I don't do it correctly? Also, what would I be looking for in a "quality cable"? Shielding? I'm worried I wouldn't be able to find one with a low enough profile to fit behind the GPU. (I've never built a PC before so I don't know what kind of clearance there is between GPU and mobo..)


http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/8KC3-0726-0500/3M12026-ND/3641403

Used here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1424387/gallery-build-log-ultimate-wall-mount-rig-maxxplanck-v2-completed/0_100









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmtransoren*
> 
> Greetings!
> Prompt please, whether suitable BIOS: *skyn3t vBios rev 3A* for ASUS GTX780 DC2OC rev. A1 80.10.37.00.12 ?
> Or need a different BIOS version?
> Very grateful.



Nvidia Asus GTX 780
Version 80.10.37.00.12
Base core clock 941.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 10%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w

*sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-37*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ground

Ed, I have a problem with sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-37 and flashing in general.

While I'm successfully flashing the bios according to nvflash _(I have 780 DCII Rev. A1 with stock VB 80.10.37.00.12 (AS02), so I took the right version of your BIOS, I believe)_, I can't get those new setting to actually work!

Asus GPU Tweak shows your OCN: skyn3t vBios 780 Club, but I still can't lower the fan below 37% or get the base clock of 941.
Do you have any idea what that could mean?

Thanks

Mito


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ground*
> 
> Ed, I have a problem with sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-37 and flashing in general.
> 
> While I'm successfully flashing the bios according to nvflash _(I have 780 DCII Rev. A1 with stock VB 80.10.37.00.12 (AS02), so I took the right version of your BIOS, I believe)_, I can't get those new setting to actually work!
> 
> Asus GPU Tweak shows your OCN: skyn3t vBios 780 Club, but I still can't lower the fan below 37% or get the base clock of 941.
> Do you have any idea what that could mean?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mito


After flashing reinstall video card drivers and overclocking software. MSI afterburner is the preferred programto use around here for the gtx 780


----------



## ir88ed

Hello, I'm new here and hope you can help me out with my reference PNY GTX-780's. One has the 80.10.xx.xx bios, and the other has the 80.80.xx.xx bios. I would like to flash to the Skyn3t bios for both, but am unsure of which ones to use as I don't see my exact cards
listed in the OP. Any suggestions?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hi, after the update, at idle my #2 card voltage is at .887v and sometime it fluctuate to about .950, but with a load like Heaven it shows the full volts. Is this normal. I am water cooled, idle temp is 38 deg on #1 and 28 deg on #2. On a load #1 is 67 deg and #2 is 57 deg. I am using two separate cooler corsair H55.

On the over clock I can't go more than +250 clock offset and +250 mem offset.

My question is, Is this normal for the voltage difference and is the overclock about right?

thank


----------



## n0ypi

Get the 780 or wait for Maxwell??? I don't wanna get Buyers regret =(


----------



## Trissaayne

if you want a gpu within the next 3-5 months my guess is 780


----------



## Gmtransoren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> Nvidia Asus GTX 780
> Version 80.10.37.00.12
> Base core clock 941.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 10%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 350w by slide 152% 401w
> 
> *sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-37*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you for a job.

I understand the difference and 80.10.3A.XX.XX 80.10.37.XX.XX the installed memory on the video card? And they are not interchangeable?


----------



## kelvinchen

gtx780 air cooler running 3dmark06 max temp only 52c!!!


----------



## jprovido

just bought a reference gtx 780. can you guys teach me how to overclock this thing. what is the average overclock I should expect and also the temps? ty









please add me to the club hehe


----------



## raceitchris

@ Kelvinchen - 52C is Nice!

You are lucky. I'm on a reference blower EVGA 780 SC and did the rev4 skynet bios, the 1.3v AB unlock, and the LLC hack, but the only problem is that I Can't do anything over 1.212v without going past 71C (@100% fan). Plenty of case airflow / ambient room temps are 75F.

looks like 1.212v is the max (basically just the skynet bios mod and nothing more) for my reference card since the guide said anything over 70C/75C is trouble.


----------



## caenlen

can anyone confirm that g-sync works fine with a flashed 780 skyn3t bios and LLC/voltage hacks?


----------



## ground

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> After flashing reinstall video card drivers and overclocking software. MSI afterburner is the preferred programto use around here for the gtx 780


That worked, kind of.
Although this rom has 10% min. fan speed, I get only 27%. I don't know why exactly this number. But the interesting part is that despite min. speed now is lower, fans' RPM has not changed - it is still in rage of 1200-1250.

So here's my question: does anyone get lower RPM with Rev. A1 Asus 780 DCII (80.10.37.XX.XX)?


----------



## jprovido

excuse me guys newb 780 owner here. so I played around with my 780 a bit. didn't try anthing special. the maximum core clock I could get it stable at 1.2v is
1202mhz (could clock a bit higher but wouldn't pass 3dmark vantage at extreme) and the memory was stable at 7ghz didn't try pushing it more coz of my OCD (LOL). is this a decent clocking card? what is the average oc for most 780's? TIA


----------



## gkolarov

i have tried two 780s and they are stable for 24/7 at 1202 core with 1.200v. the only difference was in the memory, the first one was with samsung modules and they clocked stable for 24/7 at 7000, the second one was elpida and they clocked for 24/7 at 6600. Strange the card with elpida memory chips is a little faster than the one with samsung chips in benchmarks like heaven and valley. I suppose the elpida memory modules are with tighter timings than samsung modules. I think that with 1.200v almost every card should reach 1189Mhz-1202Mhz-1215Mhz


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Though I'd ask here instead of starting a new thread, is a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 a worth while upgrade over my current 670 or would the Ti be a better upgrade?

Thanks









Asking due to my 670 playing up, think summer cooked it


----------



## gkolarov

I can confirm from my personal experience that GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) is with a very good cooling, i have never seen mine to go over 69 degrees (20 ambient, 1.200v core) and is deadly silent, my case 200mm fans are making more noise then this card.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> i have tried two 780s and they are stable for 24/7 at 1202 core with 1.200v. the only difference was in the memory, the first one was with samsung modules and they clocked stable for 24/7 at 7000, the second one was elpida and they clocked for 24/7 at 6600. Strange the card with elpida memory chips is a little faster than the one with samsung chips in benchmarks like heaven and valley. I suppose the elpida memory modules are with tighter timings than samsung modules. I think that with 1.200v almost every card should reach 1189Mhz-1202Mhz-1215Mhz


thanks for the info +rep. impressed with how these cards clock. my gtx 680 almost has the same overclock so I was expecting it to be alittle lower because it has a "bigger" gpu. thanks









im from manila and my temps with my OC is reaching 80 degrees max. is it advisable to flash the bios to get more clocks out of it?


----------



## gkolarov

I don't know, it's your personal choise.


----------



## dbYTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> I can confirm from my personal experience that GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) is with a very good cooling, i have never seen mine to go over 69 degrees (20 ambient, 1.200v core) and is deadly silent, my case 200mm fans are making more noise then this card.


Great temp in load. I'm on the same card 1293/3506 @ 1.212v. Max temp in BF4 is 65c with custom fan profile. But in 3d vision Crysis 2 max temp was 76c


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Though I'd ask here instead of starting a new thread, is a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 a worth while upgrade over my current 670 or would the Ti be a better upgrade?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking due to my 670 playing up, think summer cooked it


If i was buying now and the cost wasn't a problem i would grab the 780ti....

It's more than a worthwhile upgrade....

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,1.html


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> If i was buying now and the cost wasn't a problem i would grab the 780ti....
> 
> It's more than a worthwhile upgrade....
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_ti_review,1.html


I was thinking that, if I cant afford a ti a normal 780 would be enough wouldnt it?

The only goodish ti I think I could afford is the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GBi these things are bs expensive in Aus, it sucks


----------



## caenlen

can anyone confirm that g-sync works fine with a flashed 780 skyn3t bios and LLC/voltage hacks?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I was thinking that, if I cant afford a ti a normal 780 would be enough wouldnt it?
> 
> The only goodish ti I think I could afford is the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GBi these things are bs expensive in Aus, it sucks


We get price jacked when it comes to pc parts,i would check gum tree for some used 780's,i have seen them for as little as $500....I'm assuming you will be putting the card underwater,if so just grab a refernce card like the galaxy ti,it's the cheapest i see on pccg....


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> We get price jacked when it comes to pc parts,i would check gum tree for some used 780's,i have seen them for as little as $500....I'm assuming you will be putting the card underwater,if so just grab a refernce card like the galaxy ti,it's the cheapest i see on pccg....


I never even think about gum tree







I'll have a look

Yeah it'll be going underwater eventually, I didnt even see the galaxy card suppose $799 isnt to bad for the performance

Thanks







guess I'll be joining the 780 or 780 Ti owners soon


----------



## gkolarov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> Great temp in load. I'm on the same card 1293/3506 @ 1.212v. Max temp in BF4 is 65c with custom fan profile. But in 3d vision Crysis 2 max temp was 76c


Did you change the original bios?


----------



## dbYTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> Did you change the original bios?


Yep! I'm using vBIOS rev.4 by skyn3t


----------



## gkolarov

I'll try it too, if I am lucky to reach 1254 core will be great


----------



## zigo

I'm successfully flashing the bios according to nvflash (I have Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 with stock VB 80.80.21.00.3B), but I still can't lower the fan below 37%.Can someone help me and fix permanent on this bios 25% on idle(FAN)...and if its posible 1150mghz(card run rock stable 1250mghz without voltage increase).thanks on advance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigo*
> 
> I'm successfully flashing the bios according to nvflash (I have Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 with stock VB 80.80.21.00.3B), but I still can't lower the fan below 37%.Can someone help me and fix permanent on this bios 25% on idle(FAN)...and if its posible 1150mghz(card run rock stable 1250mghz without voltage increase).thanks on advance


Welcome to OCN!









Did you reinstall drivers after flashing? if not, do it! sometimes the clocks, voltage and fan profiles get stuck!








You have modded bios in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## disable001

Hi guys,

I have a MSI GTX 780 Gaming (reference board with a TFIV cooler). I think i have a B1 revision (bios in 80.80...)
I tried to push my TDP limit with Kelpler Bios Tweaker (1.26) to 300+W but i don't know the max wattage the 6+2 reference board can accepted without fry.
I see 350w in the sk3net's bios with 125% slide. I think it's too big, no?
Can you help me? I just want to bench my card without throttle and play my games during hours without brick my new 400€ board!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disable001*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 780 Gaming (reference board with a TFIV cooler). I think i have a B1 revision (bios in 80.80...)
> I tried to push my TDP limit with Kelpler Bios Tweaker (1.26) to 300+W but i don't know the max wattage the 6+2 reference board can accepted without fry.
> *I see 350w in the sk3net's bios with 125% slide.* I think it's too big, no?
> Can you help me? I just want to bench my card with throttle and play my games during hours without brick my new 400€ board!


No, its not too big! read my article about PT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)



You have modded bios in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## disable001

If i understand what you say, the TDP read by AB was not the same that the TDP i have changed in the power table of kepler bios editor.
In other word the sk3net's 350w bios raise the bios TDP to 350w but the TDP measure by chip on the card doen't rise above 100%? And it was safe for my board, i'am right?


----------



## zigo

Yes I reinstalled drivers.


----------



## zigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you reinstall drivers after flashing? if not, do it! sometimes the clocks, voltage and fan profiles get stuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have modded bios in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yes I reinstalled drivers. I flash the BIOS on the first page but is generalized. I think I was misunderstood, I need a modified bios with these permanent values(25% FAN IDLE -CORE CLOCK 1150MHZ)To stop the need for a third part software...(I have Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 with stock VB 80.80.21.00.3B)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disable001*
> 
> If i understand what you say, the TDP read by AB was not the same that the TDP i have changed in the power table of kepler bios editor.
> In other word the sk3net's 350w bios raise the bios TDP to 350w but the TDP measure by chip on the card doen't rise above 100%? And it was safe for my board, i'am right?


The TDP reported by AB is always right and in line with all skyn3t´s bios!
You control the TDP with the slider! 100% is 350W if you leave it there the card will not go over that limit! when it does is for a few watts and you will experience stutters and frame drops!
And yes its safe for your board!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Hello, I'm new here and hope you can help me out with my reference PNY GTX-780's. One has the 80.10.xx.xx bios, and the other has the 80.80.xx.xx bios. I would like to flash to the Skyn3t bios for both, but am unsure of which ones to use as I don't see my exact cards
> listed in the OP. Any suggestions?


Also, not sure if it is relevant, but I was previously able to flash to a hydro copper bios on the card with the 80.10.xx.xx bios, but got an Board ID mismatch error in nvflash when I tried to flash the 80.80.xx.xx card.


----------



## disable001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The TDP reported by AB is always right and in line with all skyn3t´s bios!
> You control the TDP with the slider! 100% is 350W if you leave it there the card will not go over that limit! when it does is for a few watts and you will experience stutters and frame drops!
> And yes its safe for your board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


OK i understand but how do you know that 350w is safe for the board? Have you calculted from the 6 phases VRM specs?
I will try the sk3net's vbios and make a few bench for try it.
Do you know if it was possible to read the VRM temp on the reference board with AB or GPU-Z?


----------



## starise

Card arrived! Looks a nice one: Samsung memory and good ASIC score:





Best BIOS for her?


----------



## sena

Guys, is it true you cant get 1.3V unlocked volts with msi ab beta 18?


----------



## zarkomortala

My card temperature is at full load max 66-67 degrees at 1220 vcore and 1,25v. Is it safe to try more voltage when the temps are good?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Its not the core temps that you should be worried about,that temp looks fine....Worry about your vrm,and last time i checked it wasnt advised to run over 1.24 on air....


----------



## zarkomortala

How is the vrm cooled? Only with water?


----------



## escalibur

Hey guys!

*Edit:* Nevermind, it was up to Comodo AV's HIPS protection.









I managed to install my 4th 780 so atm I'm trying to save stock bios but I'm having a problem with Ez3Flash:

After choosing #2 nothing happens no matter how long I wait...



I've downloaded it again from the first post just in case there is newer version and from that I get this:



I'm using latest 332.21 drivers. I don't want to flash modded bios until this is sorted because there is a risk that flashing might go wrong.

ps. Saving BIOS with GPU-Z 0.7.5 works fine.

Tomorrow I need to test this beauty...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> *Edit:* Nevermind, it was up to Comodo AV's HIPS protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to install my 4th 780 so atm I'm trying to save stock bios but I'm having a problem with Ez3Flash:
> 
> After choosing #2 nothing happens no matter how long I wait...
> 
> 
> 
> I've downloaded it again from the first post just in case there is newer version and from that I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using latest 332.21 drivers. I don't want to flash modded bios until this is sorted because there is a risk that flashing might go wrong.
> 
> ps. Saving BIOS with GPU-Z 0.7.5 works fine.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to test this beauty...


The reason your getting the error on the second one is because you have another one open somewhere reboot and try again you shouldnt get the nvflash error. Also make sure your removing the protection before flash so it allows it


----------



## disable001

So i put the skyn3t modded bios and restart. No more throttling that'cool, no more gpu boost too... not a surprised it was annonced.
My card support 1202Mhz/3500Mhz at this moment at 1.15V.
No problem on Fire Strike 9430marks, impressive with a just 4Ghz OC to my 3570K!
And 1941points on unigine 4 extreme

Try to set more voltage but AB don't let me, the option of voltage control was set.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigo*
> 
> Yes I reinstalled drivers. I flash the BIOS on the first page but is generalized. I think I was misunderstood, I need a modified bios with these permanent values(25% FAN IDLE -CORE CLOCK 1150MHZ)To stop the need for a third part software...(I have Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 with stock VB 80.80.21.00.3B)


Could also be your OC software, uninstall AB or precisonX, delete their folders, reboot and re install AB or precisionX again!
Here:

skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disable001*
> 
> OK i understand but *how do you know that 350w is safe for the board? Have you calculted from the 6 phases VRM specs?*
> I will try the sk3net's vbios and make a few bench for try it.
> Do you know if it was possible to read the VRM temp on the reference board with AB or GPU-Z?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W "

"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw just for one card
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"



Enough for you?








No, its not possible to read VRM´s temps because there is no sensor on any reference board, you can always use a IR thermometer!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys, is it true you cant get 1.3V unlocked volts with msi ab beta 18?


Yes you can! Read our thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> How is the vrm cooled? Only with water?


With stock cooler only the mosfets are cooled but inefficiently, with a waterblock (EK is better) all VRM´s parts that generate heat are covered!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LimogesGuy

Hey guys - need some help here:

A few months ago, I got my third monitor, and started playing in 5760 x 1200 resolution. When I played Crysis 3 in this resolution, it was super slow (15-15 FPS) with my single GTX 780.
I just purchased and installed another one so now I have 2 x GTX 780 SLI.
Played Crysis 3, and it's even slower! Any idea?
When I play other games, it's better than with a single card. When I do a Valley Benchmark at 1920 x 1200 I get a score of 3843 with 91.8 FPS, min: 30.5 FPS, Max 154 FPS. This tells me that the SLI is working because before I was getting scores in the 1700s.

BTW: no overclocking of anything: memory, CPU or GPUs.

I'm using the latest bios (332.21 WHQL)

My rig:
Asus Rampage IV extreme
i7 3930K
G Skill Trident K 2400 Mhz DDR3 - 4 x 8 Gigs: 32 gig matched set.
Gigabyte GTX780 with EVGA GTX780 in SLI.
Corsair AX860 Platinum PSU
NZXT Switch 810 case.
NZXT Kraken X60 280mm x 140mm water cooling system.
NZXT Hue programmable lighting system
Samsung 840 Pro 256 Gig SSD
Seagate 5,000 rpm 4 TB HDD (data drive)
Seagate USB 3.0 4 TB external hard drive (back-up drive)
LG Blueray burner
Three Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW 1920 x 1200 monitors 60 Hz monitors.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Hey guys - need some help here:
> 
> A few months ago, I got my third monitor, and started playing in 5760 x 1200 resolution. When I played Crysis 3 in this resolution, it was super slow (15-15 FPS) with my single GTX 780.
> I just purchased and installed another one so now I have 2 x GTX 780 SLI.
> Played Crysis 3, and it's even slower! Any idea?
> When I play other games, it's better than with a single card. When I do a Valley Benchmark at 1920 x 1200 I get a score of 3843 with 91.8 FPS, min: 30.5 FPS, Max 154 FPS. This tells me that the SLI is working because before I was getting scores in the 1700s.
> 
> BTW: no overclocking of anything: memory, CPU or GPUs.
> 
> I'm using the latest bios (332.21 WHQL)
> 
> Connections: 1 Monitor is connected to DVI-I port of Card 1 and the other two monitors are connected to the DVi-i & DVI-D ports of Card 2
> 
> My rig:
> Asus Rampage IV extreme
> i7 3930K
> G Skill Trident K 2400 Mhz DDR3 - 4 x 8 Gigs: 32 gig matched set.
> Gigabyte GTX780 with EVGA GTX780 in SLI.
> Corsair AX860 Platinum PSU
> NZXT Switch 810 case.
> NZXT Kraken X60 280mm x 140mm water cooling system.
> NZXT Hue programmable lighting system
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 Gig SSD
> Seagate 5,000 rpm 4 TB HDD (data drive)
> Seagate USB 3.0 4 TB external hard drive (back-up drive)
> LG Blueray burner
> Three Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW 1920 x 1200 monitors 60 Hz monitors.


Connections: 1 Monitor is connected to DVI-I port of Card 1 and the other two monitors are connected to the DVi-i & DVI-D ports of Card 2


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Hey guys - need some help here:
> 
> A few months ago, I got my third monitor, and started playing in 5760 x 1200 resolution. When I played Crysis 3 in this resolution, it was super slow (15-15 FPS) with my single GTX 780.
> I just purchased and installed another one so now I have 2 x GTX 780 SLI.
> Played Crysis 3, and it's even slower! Any idea?
> When I play other games, it's better than with a single card. When I do a Valley Benchmark at 1920 x 1200 I get a score of 3843 with 91.8 FPS, min: 30.5 FPS, Max 154 FPS. This tells me that the SLI is working because before I was getting scores in the 1700s.
> 
> BTW: no overclocking of anything: memory, CPU or GPUs.
> 
> I'm using the latest bios (332.21 WHQL)
> 
> My rig:
> Asus Rampage IV extreme
> i7 3930K
> G Skill Trident K 2400 Mhz DDR3 - 4 x 8 Gigs: 32 gig matched set.
> Gigabyte GTX780 with EVGA GTX780 in SLI.
> Corsair AX860 Platinum PSU
> NZXT Switch 810 case.
> NZXT Kraken X60 280mm x 140mm water cooling system.
> NZXT Hue programmable lighting system
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 Gig SSD
> Seagate 5,000 rpm 4 TB HDD (data drive)
> Seagate USB 3.0 4 TB external hard drive (back-up drive)
> LG Blueray burner
> Three Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW 1920 x 1200 monitors 60 Hz monitors.


One think i will advise you to do is overclock the core and especially the gpu memory,...When using multiple monitors overclocking the gpu memory is a must....


----------



## zigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Could also be your OC software, uninstall AB or precisonX, delete their folders, reboot and re install AB or precisionX again!
> Here:
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, but BIOS works erratically. Fan profile is still 37% and boost does not go up to 1150 ... I tried all possibilities including Windows preinstalled.
> THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Could also be your OC software, uninstall AB or precisonX, delete their folders, reboot and re install AB or precisionX again!
> Here:
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, but BIOS works erratically. Fan profile is still 37% and boost does not go up to 1150 ... I tried all possibilities including Windows preinstalled.
> THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME
> 
> 
> 
> It´s not the bios and the bios has no boost! You have AB, precision or asus gpu tweak messing with your clocks and fan profile!
> Uninstall all graphics control programs and reboot! Re install the program you use and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you re install the drivers with clean install? or used DDU? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...


----------



## ir88ed

Hey guys, if there is a better place to ask this, or if it is clearly stated in the OP and I am missing it, please point me in the right direction. Are the Skyn3t bios listed in the OP card specific? Can I just flash the something like the skyn3t-vBios-Evga-SC-rev4 bios to my 80.80.xx.xx PNY gtx-780? Or would I need a bios specific to my reference PNY?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimogesGuy*
> 
> Connections: 1 Monitor is connected to DVI-I port of Card 1 and the other two monitors are connected to the DVi-i & DVI-D ports of Card 2


I think your monitors are connected wrong. Per Nvidia, two monters on card #1 and one monitor on card #2 and if you have an Aux monitor, it as to be connected to the #1 card HDMI or DP port.
That's how mine is connected and it's great.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/how-to-correctly-configure-geforce-gtx-680-surround#1


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It´s not the bios and the bios has no boost! You have AB, precision or asus gpu tweak messing with your clocks and fan profile!
> Uninstall all graphics control programs and reboot! Re install the program you use and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you re install the drivers with clean install? or used DDU? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Guru3d.com as the older version. Here is the latest ver 10.1

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v10-1-released-01-07-14-/


----------



## selk22

Bumping for my feed

Im a lurker


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hello, http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9kxra/ add me =)) 
http://pix.academ.org/img/2014/01/16/e4dd158dc1f3a7bf0db5771cefa21cf9.png
28.12.2013 started using. / ASUS POSEIDON-GTX780-P-3GD5 SLI / cooling ASUS DirectCU II air /
1.150v - 1188/6608 Mhz both / ASIC 70.5% + 79.6% - full stable OC 24/7
both revision B1 chip / Elpida (7000Mhz air max) + SK Hynix (7350Mhz air max)
and some marks:
SLI
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7818412
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7742167
Single
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7812902
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7812995
RAM
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7812833
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7812777
Fire Strike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1547082
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1430734


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starise*
> 
> 
> 
> Best BIOS for her?


No one wants to help me? I i cant understand what's the appropriate bios in the OP. To me this looks good:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15372

But I don't know for sure, so i'm trying to search a way to hack it with Kepler Bios Editor but i'm afraid to break something... so sick!


----------



## Trissaayne

wait for a answer rather than stuff it up with KBE imo


----------



## zigo

no way...


----------



## zigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It´s not the bios and the bios has no boost! You have AB, precision or asus gpu tweak messing with your clocks and fan profile!
> Uninstall all graphics control programs and reboot! Re install the program you use and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you re install the drivers with clean install? or used DDU? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So I flash the BIOS ... then I did a new reinstall windows with new driver and no other programs (msiaf or tweaker asus, nothing else) i start GPU-Z and tested ... same result ... fan 37 % and core clock only reach up to 1050, so bios works erratically ... can someone confirm that this version of bios work with asus gtx 780 dcII


----------



## zigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ground*
> 
> Ed, I have a problem with sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-37 and flashing in general.
> 
> While I'm successfully flashing the bios according to nvflash _(I have 780 DCII Rev. A1 with stock VB 80.10.37.00.12 (AS02), so I took the right version of your BIOS, I believe)_, I can't get those new setting to actually work!
> 
> Asus GPU Tweak shows your OCN: skyn3t vBios 780 Club, but I still can't lower the fan below 37% or get the base clock of 941.
> Do you have any idea what that could mean?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mito


apparently not just me ... I have the same problem


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Could also be your OC software, uninstall AB or precisonX, delete their folders, reboot and re install AB or precisionX again!
> Here:
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W "
> 
> "Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> 
> 
> Enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its not possible to read VRM´s temps because there is no sensor on any reference board, you can always use a IR thermometer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can! Read our thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With stock cooler only the mosfets are cooled but inefficiently, with a waterblock (EK is better) all VRM´s parts that generate heat are covered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thx mate, one more question i have, can i do llc hack without zawarudo tool, like before?

Thx mate for all help, your team is superb, +1 rep.


----------



## aznever

is this worth it? or an R9 290 with mantel?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121822R


----------



## zoomer-fodder

guys, who want modded OC bios for DC2 ASUS - you must change "boost tables clock" (right mouse click for unlock scroller) to more, for asic 70-80 max boost 1385 = 1175-1202Mhz real boost under load.
This for KeplerBiosEditor 1.26, you can edit your bios. Its work fine with ASUS DC2OC / DC2 / Poseidon / Poseidon P.








and never forget about temperatures, GPU-Z 0.7.5 can show VRM Temp this most important.


----------



## borax

Hi guys, not to hijack the thread but I have a question.. In the next two weeks I will be purchasing all my bits for a custom watercooled loop. And the gfx card is also on my list.. now the problem I have is that I have around 550 pounds worth of a budget, I current have one 1080p dell monitor which I will be increasing to three eventually. I want to build the loop in one go as it's silly to do it one bit at a time. I've been looking at the gtx 780 classy Hydro Copper:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-evga-gtx-780-classified-hydro-copper-pcie-30-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-993mhz-boost-1046mhz-cores-2304-d

Or to go for a 780ti but without a water block so it will be reference. In terms of gaming at 60hz 1080p and the upgrade to 3 monitors in the future, would I be better of going for the 780 Hydro Copper or the 780ti referenc3, bearing in mind that I would like to also build my entire loop at the same time as I'm using acrylic tubing.

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> I i cant understand what's the appropriate bios in the OP.


+1 on this question.

If my card isn't an exact match for one of the bios listed in the OP, can a different bios be flashed, or am I SOL until an exact match is released?


----------



## ahimoth

Got my GTX 780 back, they gave me a new one instead of giving me credit. Paired with my DCII it's fine in games to be honest no noticeable increase in performance over the singe DCII. In benchmarking 1400 is the best I can get in FIrestrike the reference 780 just blows.

It's meeting all the standard requirements but either my PSU is failing which I don't think it is or more likely the reference 780 is a lame card. Wouldn't be surprised if it's a botched card. Any bets that it'll stuff up on me outside of the DOA window.


----------



## starise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> +1 on this question.
> 
> If my card isn't an exact match for one of the bios listed in the OP, can a different bios be flashed, or am I SOL until an exact match is released?


Y. Same doubt here. I Think i that's possible, but not sure if is the best option or maybe is better to hack the existent bios. After dumped my original bios i've tried to hack it similar to a Skyn3t EVGA basically using copy-paste in KBT.



But... you can see that using KBT some options are locked like *Voltage Table*, and others not editable like the "Name", even if Skyn3t's it is customized. This makes me think that Skyn3t has more tricky ways to hack a BIOS than this and if so there's a valid reason i think.

That's 'cause i'm actually freezed and hope for an answer by the Team.


----------



## ir88ed

If you have a cold boot black screen after your flash, there is a section of the first page that walks you through how to fix that called "Guide: Fix for a cold boot black screen after flash." Not sure if that is what you mean, though.


----------



## LimogesGuy

Hey guys - need some help here:

A few months ago, I got my third monitor, and started playing in 5760 x 1200 resolution. When I played Crysis 3 in this resolution, it was super slow (15-15 FPS) with my single GTX780.
I just purchased and installed another one so now I have 2 x GTX780 SLI.
Played Crysis 3, and it's even slower! Any idea?
When I play other games, it's better. When I do a Valley Benchmark at 1920 x 1200 I get a score of 3843 with 91.8 FPS, min: 30.5 FPS, Max 154 FPS. This tells me that the SLI is working.

BTW: no overclocking of anything: memory, CPU or GPUs.

My rig:
Asus Rampage IV extreme
i7 3930K
G Skill Trident K 2400 Mhz DDR3 - 4 x 8 Gigs: 32 gig matched set.
Gigabyte GTX780 with EVGA GTX780 in SLI.
Corsair AX860 Platinum PSU
NZXT Switch 810 case.
NZXT Kraken X60 280mm x 140mm water cooling system.
NZXT Hue programmable lighting system
Samsung 840 Pro 256 Gig SSD
Seagate 5,000 rpm 4 TB HDD (data drive)
Seagate USB 3.0 4 TB external hard drive (back-up drive)
LG Blueray burner
Three Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW 1920 x 1200 monitors 60 Hz monitors.


----------



## SturmZ

Hello guys, im new here. I got a gtx 780 AMP edition which has an ASIC of 86,1% and reaches max stable clocks at 1180-1228mhz (clocks keep changing based on voltage all the time) but i can't reach any higher because it suffers from voltage throttling even tho temps are always lower than 75c, so i was thinking maybe a bios without boost might help me reach 1250mhz stable. Can someone tell me if skyn3t vbios rev 4 is compatible with my gpu? heres a print of gpu-z:










Thanks in advance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Thx mate, one more question i have, can i do llc hack without zawarudo tool, like before?
> 
> Thx mate for all help, your team is superb, +1 rep.


Yap! its working in my end!








Go to our thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
Make sure you read the OP including the spoilers, there are some tricks to use it with AB beta 18!









*EVERYONE THAT CANNOT FIND THEIR RESPECTIVE BIOS IN THE OP FOR YOUR CARDS PM ME WITH YOUR STOCK BIOS!*









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ir88ed

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> gtx780 air cooler running 3dmark06 max temp only 52c!!!


WHat cooler is that?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHat cooler is that?


I believe it is Prolimatech *MK26*


----------



## rogerthat1945

I spent an hour racing in Need for speed Most Wanted yesterday on the HIGHEST settings, on a 120MHz monitor, and my Temps were 47 on the iChiLL 3D GTX 780. Room temps.

Happy about that.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHat cooler is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is Prolimatech *MK26*
Click to expand...

Thanks, that thing is a beast.


----------



## jprovido

nzxt g10 + antec kuhler 620 (i have one lying around) on my gtx 780. yhay or ney?


----------



## jprovido

lolwut 3dmark?!?!?


----------



## Leopard2lx

does anyone else have micro stutters in most games? frame rates don't really drop but just every couple of minutes I get some light stutters which are especially noticeable in FPS games.
i tried messing around with different setting in NV control panel but no result. I also tried forcing triple buffering via D3DOverrider


----------



## TelFiRE

I get that once in a while in BF4, but I just assumed that was BF4's bad coding.


----------



## rogerthat1945

I used to get a bit of `artifacts`, but now the game plays perfect.

i7 Haswell.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvinchen*
> 
> gtx780 air cooler running 3dmark06 max temp only 52c!!!


Could you do the same test by running Heaven on extreme settings, extreme tesselation, full screen, 8x MSAA for about 20min? I'm very curious about the results.


----------



## kelvinchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> WHat cooler is that?


MK-26 !!!


----------



## kelvinchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Could you do the same test by running Heaven on extreme settings, extreme tesselation, full screen, 8x MSAA for about 20min? I'm very curious about the results.


1.35v only for this benchmark... i try before 3dmark11 need use more voltage to stable 14xxmhz...


----------



## Durvelle27

Guys how can I raise volts above 1.3v. I tried the tool but its not working


----------



## zigo

Who can help me with bios mod asu 780dc2 orig vb 80.80.21.00.3b. The quiet fan profile bios from OP isn't changing the idle speed 37% 1100rpm to 20% 1100rpm. I want tu reduce idle rpm from 1100 to 800....so far no one software can do that . thanks on advance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys how can I raise volts above 1.3v. I tried the tool but its not working


Have another go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
This time make sure to read the spoilers!









*1. Load OC profile hit apply
2. Click the same profile to where i shows Apply as clickable.
3. Apply voltage in tool.
4. Click apply in AB.*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have another go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
> This time make sure to read the spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Load OC profile hit apply
> 2. Click the same profile to where i shows Apply as clickable.
> 3. Apply voltage in tool.
> 4. Click apply in AB.*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I've read the entire guide through a few times but i'll give it another shot

Also want to note i'm on Windows 8.1


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks, that thing is a beast.


You're welcome lightsout








Yes indeed it's a beast VGA cooller, the width is almost twice of reference card.
Look at this, mate :








More pics >>Malik's review<<


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've read the entire guide through a few times but i'll give it another shot
> 
> Also want to note i'm on Windows 8.1


Noted!







Im on windows 8.1 too and it works!











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Noted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im on windows 8.1 too and it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


tried it again but highest i see voltage in AB is 1.356. Trying to get 1.4v to see if i can get 1350+ on core

Also to clarify its a Reference EVGA GTX 780


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> You're welcome lightsout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed it's a beast VGA cooller, the width is almost twice of reference card.
> Look at this, mate :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics >>Malik's review<<


HOLY [email protected]!


----------



## ahimoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> You're welcome lightsout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed it's a beast VGA cooller, the width is almost twice of reference card.
> Look at this, mate :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics >>Malik's review<<


This is genius. I'm almost tempted to replace the piece of crap that's my reference 780 cooler only problem is, is that a 4 slot cart now >.> If I move my Asus DCII to the PCI slot one I could fit this on slot 2 xD

Edit: I think it's 5 yeah?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahimoth*
> 
> This is genius. I'm almost tempted to replace the piece of crap that's my reference 780 cooler only problem is, is that a 4 slot cart now >.> If I move my Asus DCII to the PCI slot one I could fit this on slot 2 xD
> 
> Edit: I think it's 5 yeah?


Yea... Too Big... lol


----------



## Bmxant

Hello, I have a quick question regarding which BIOS I should use.

My GTX 780 FTW came with 80.80.31.00.80, but I'm currently using 80.10.3C.00.80 that was supplied by EVGA to try and fix an issue I was having (did not work).

The problem I'm having is that older games don't like low voltage, Path of Exile is one of them. Is it boost that's causing the problem? I'm not entirely sure, but I'm going to assume that boost is causing the clocks and voltage to drop when the card isn't getting enough use. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Much appreciated.


----------



## rintalahri

What is the last bios that i can put in the EVGA GTX780 SC Card?
I have now 80.10.36.00.80 bios..

I looked at the bios in this site

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=

But I do not know what I should put in..









Edit: Can i put this bios in my card?








skyn3t-3A-SC.zip 534k .zip file

Nvidia GTX 780 SC
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting smile.gif
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahimoth*
> 
> This is genius. I'm almost tempted to replace the piece of crap that's my reference 780 cooler only problem is, is that a 4 slot cart now >.> If I move my Asus DCII to the PCI slot one I could fit this on slot 2 xD
> 
> Edit: I think it's 5 yeah?


I don't know ahimoth







just saw it in OCN by one of us








Perhaps you could ask to Malik for specific details of this massive VGA cooler.


----------



## jprovido

does the Zotac Firestorm bios flashing utlity work with this card?


----------



## alucardis666

Decided to give 3A a shot

Here's where I'm at now...



GPU temp never goes above 77C


----------



## Anoxy

The instructions for flashing aren't very clear in the OP. Can anyone tell me if the process this gentleman uses in his youtube tutorial will work? 




edit: nevermind, looks like it worked. easy enough.


----------



## Anoxy

Sorry for the double post.

I flashed both of my cards to the 3A EVGA SC Reference bios, rebooted my computer, uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, and now when I go to re-install the drivers it says "NVidia Installer Cannot Continue. A System restart is required. Restart the system and try again"

Can anyone help?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The instructions for flashing aren't very clear in the OP. Can anyone tell me if the process this gentleman uses in his youtube tutorial will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind, looks like it worked. easy enough.


Go to page 1673, post # 16723, Forum name OCCAMRAZOR and in is zig you will EZFLASH tool and instruction. It is easy to use.


----------



## Anoxy

That doesn't help as I'm on 80 posts per page. In any case, I already flashed my cards using the youtube tutorial and now I'm getting the issue stated in my previous post. Not sure what to do here.

My system isn't even detecting my cards anymore.....oh lord did I fry them?


----------



## cosmomobay

^ uninstall the drivers again and use this to remove them in safe mode.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v10-1-released-01-07-14-/

Srry should of quoted your post.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Hello, I have a quick question regarding which BIOS I should use.
> 
> My GTX 780 FTW came with 80.80.31.00.80, but I'm currently using 80.10.3C.00.80 that was supplied by EVGA to try and fix an issue I was having (did not work).
> 
> The problem I'm having is that older games don't like low voltage, Path of Exile is one of them. Is it boost that's causing the problem? I'm not entirely sure, but I'm going to assume that boost is causing the clocks and voltage to drop when the card isn't getting enough use. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Much appreciated.


No, voltage and clocks drop when the GPU is not loaded with enough data, so it drops to a low 3D P02 state

P states are the voltage set in bios for all the power states the GPU requires:

P00 = Maximum 3D state
P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
P08 = Idle state

So its more likely to be the poor coded game or the drivers themselves the blame not the card!








Look for fixes on google: http://segmentnext.com/2013/10/28/path-of-exile-crashes-errors-tweaks-lag-launcher-and-fixes/

"#13 Path of Exile - How to Fix Graphical Latency Spikes
If your game isn't running smoothly and you are experiencing graphical spikes/lags, you should enable V-sync in graphics options to make it smoother."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> What is the last bios that i can put in the EVGA GTX780 SC Card?
> I have now 80.10.36.00.80 bios..
> 
> I looked at the bios in this site
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> But I do not know what I should put in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can i put this bios in my card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t-3A-SC.zip 534k .zip file
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 SC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting smile.gif
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W


Yes it should work! Use EZ3flash to easily flash your card! it's in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> does the Zotac Firestorm bios flashing utlity work with this card?


Why not use the EZ3flash in my SIG? you also have a guide too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Decided to give 3A a shot
> 
> Here's where I'm at now...
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temp never goes above 77C


Carefull with that voltage, for your core to be 77C your VRM's couldt be near or over 100C... Sometimes for 50mhz or a little more its not worth so much voltage specially on air! Play safe!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The instructions for flashing aren't very clear in the OP. Can anyone tell me if the process this gentleman uses in his youtube tutorial will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind, looks like it worked. easy enough.


EZ3flash in my SIG and a guide too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> I flashed both of my cards to the 3A EVGA SC Reference bios, rebooted my computer, uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, and now when I go to re-install the drivers it says "NVidia Installer Cannot Continue. A System restart is required. Restart the system and try again"
> 
> Can anyone help?


Use DDU! Here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## rintalahri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Decided to give 3A a shot
> 
> Here's where I'm at now...
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temp never goes above 77C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Decided to give 3A a shot
> 
> Here's where I'm at now...
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temp never goes above 77C


Which 3A bios installed exactly? In fact, I installed 80.10.3A.00.80 980/1502
bios and then the result was in 3DMark11 P2000
I was not working properly ...


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> Which 3A bios installed exactly? In fact, I installed 80.10.3A.00.80 980/1502
> bios and then the result was in 3DMark11 P2000
> I was not working properly ...


EVGA ACX


----------



## rintalahri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> EVGA ACX


This one?

GTX 780 3072 MB
SC w/ ACX Cooler
967 / 1502


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> This one?
> 
> GTX 780 3072 MB
> SC w/ ACX Cooler
> 967 / 1502


This one

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18994


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EZ3flash in my SIG and a guide too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use DDU! Here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yes, DDu is what i used to uninstall my drivers originally. Then when I rebooted and tried to re-install them, it gives me this error message:



So I went to Device Manager and manually installed the drivers by directing it to the file location. Now it seems like they are installed, but I cannot install GeForce experience without getting that same error message.

Is there any way to tell if the flash went smoothly? Here is my GPU-Z:


Also, despite changing the settings in MSI AB to unlock voltage control, my Voltage slider is still grayed out. Do you know why?
In EVGA Precision X I can change the voltage now, but not in AB


----------



## rintalahri

Is EVGA GTX780 ACX same card than GTX780 SC ?? No differense but cooler?

Edit:I flashed acx 3A and seems to be
good


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yes, DDu is what i used to uninstall my drivers originally. Then when I rebooted and tried to re-install them, it gives me this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to Device Manager and manually installed the drivers by directing it to the file location. Now it seems like they are installed, but I cannot install GeForce experience without getting that same error message.
> 
> Is there any way to tell if the flash went smoothly? Here is my GPU-Z:
> 
> 
> Also, despite changing the settings in MSI AB to unlock voltage control, my Voltage slider is still grayed out. Do you know why?
> In EVGA Precision X I can change the voltage now, but not in AB


Looks like the flash worked to me...










Also... I just completed Valley @ 1250/1842



Was hoping for 3K but no dice...


----------



## Anoxy

Nice! What is your voltage for those clocks?

Is anyone else having issues installing GeForce Experience? It keeps failing now that I've flashed my cards to the skyn3t bios.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Nice! What is your voltage for those clocks?
> 
> Is anyone else having issues installing GeForce Experience? It keeps failing now that I've flashed my cards to the skyn3t bios.


These are my settings in AB



I'd run Ccleaner and then reinstall your nvidia drivers. use the custom setting and check the perform clean install box.

Let me know if it works.


----------



## rintalahri

This 3A bios the more i raise the memory and Core MHz, the less I can get a
3DMark11 score ...









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7838476


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> This 3A bios the more i raise the memory and Core MHz, the less I can get a
> 3DMark11 score ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7838476


Guess I'll run it and let you know how it goes.


----------



## rintalahri

Valley gpu clock 1154MHz memory 1752MHz

What a **** is wrong!!!!











I try to put 82 display driver... and try again..


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Guess I'll run it and let you know how it goes.


Well it went...


----------



## rintalahri

Is your 4770k clocked?

Ill install my windows again.. if that
Isnt work, ill throw my 780 so far i can get...


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Hey OccamRazor, did you ever get a chance to look at the EVGA FTW BIOS's I sent you? Thanks.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> Is your 4770k clocked?
> 
> Ill install my windows again.. if that
> Isnt work, ill throw my 780 so far i can get...


Yup... 4.4Ghz!


----------



## rintalahri

No change in new windows but i move my card to pcie 2A place and thats it... my asus has some problem in pcie 1 ...


----------



## max883

Just gott my New Steam Pc














I7-4770K 4.8.ghz and 2x Geforce 780 Ti in SLi


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Just gott my New Steam Pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7-4770K 4.8.ghz and 2x Geforce 780 Ti in SLi


Is there any good games on that thing yet? That need all that horsepower?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Hey OccamRazor, did you ever get a chance to look at the EVGA FTW BIOS's I sent you? Thanks.


Its in the works with the rest of the bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> These are my settings in AB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd run Ccleaner and then reinstall your nvidia drivers. use the custom setting and check the perform clean install box.
> 
> Let me know if it works.


After much tinkering and registry deleting, it looks like I got it to work, thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 1/18/214

just to let you guys know with a bit of free time I will keep all the new vBios update. ready for download in the OP.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> [*] Inno3D GTX 780 iChill Herculez X3 *B1 chip only*
> [*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.1F
> [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disabled
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 300% slide 500w
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


most of the time you seen me reply post here and there but no time to work on bios keep that in mind. I manage now three *T*hread as you can see in my sig below 780 Ti KPE, 780 Ti & 780 and follow couple more.


----------



## Anoxy

So is there any downside to using Precision X instead of MSI AB? It seems that it can do everything that MSI AB can.

Is MSI AB just better if I want to volt mod and go above 1.212?


----------



## rintalahri

Core clock 1200MHz Memory clock 1802 CPU clock 4400MHz

80.10.3A.00.80 GTX780 SC bios


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So is there any downside to using Precision X instead of MSI AB? It seems that it can do everything that MSI AB can.
> 
> Is MSI AB just better if I want to volt mod and go above 1.212?


AB is the only way to over volt your card past 1,212V and the only way to have OSD whit the new X64 games (BF4 and COD) and more to come!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AB is the only way to over volt your card past 1,212V and the only way to have OSD whit the new X64 games (BF4 and COD) and more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hi Occam,

I don't feel like going back to previous pages, but if I were to upgrade drivers, will I need to redo all the voltage stuff? Or does it stay intact?


----------



## OccamRazor

vBios update 1/18/214
ready for download in the OP.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> *E*VGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios
> 
> sky780-FTW-Primary.zip 262k .zip file
> 
> 
> 780-FTW-Primary
> Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
> Base core clock 1032Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Msi AfterBurner
> *E*VGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios
> 
> 780-FTW-Secondary
> Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
> Base core clock 1032Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Msi AfterBurner
> *P*NY GTX 780 (XLR8 Edition)
> 
> skyn3t-PNY-37.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bios version 80.10.37.00.05 revision 3 section
> Base core clock 901Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 340w by 115% slide 391w >> Evga Precision X
> Default power target 100% 340w by 115% slide 391w >> Msi AfterBurner
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

P.S. My Brother with little time he has these days, took an effort to modd these and other bios for some folks that needed them! Lets thank him anyway we can!


----------



## scheibler

Hi all. I have an MSI N780 Twin Frozr Gaming Edition. GPU-Z says I have Revision A1 and Bios version 80.80.21.00.1C (P2083-0021). I'm running the latest 332.21 drivers and wondering which bios revision I should flash? I'm on air and really just looking to remove the 103% max power limit that afterburner has me locked at

Thanks for helping a noob


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its in the works with the rest of the bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks, much appreciated. I was just making sure you got it since I never heard back since I PM'd it. I also see you just posted them, thanks a lot!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scheibler*
> 
> Hi all. I have an MSI N780 Twin Frozr Gaming Edition. GPU-Z says I have Revision A1 and Bios version 80.80.21.00.1C (P2083-0021). I'm running the latest 332.21 drivers and wondering which bios revision I should flash? I'm on air and really just looking to remove the 103% max power limit that afterburner has me locked at
> 
> Thanks for helping a noob


Bios that start with 80.80.xx are B1 revision chips so you must use the below bios from 1st page.

OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 :

MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1
[*] skyn3t-vBios-TFIV-rev4.zip 68k .zip file Download here
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.1C
[*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz
80.80 bios in the 1st


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Okay, just tested both FTW BIOS's. The Primary is still stuck at a minimum of 39% and the Secondary is at 29% which is what the stock BIOS's I sent you did. Obviously EVGA uses another way to control fan speeds on these cards. Everything else works great. I suggest just deleting the "Primary" FTW bios and posting just the Secondary which allows the fan to go down to 29%. Anything less than 29% would be useless anyway because 29% is already at the minimum speed the ACX fans will run at which is around 1100-1150rpm.

Also, was there any reason the power limit at 100% was set to 300w for this BIOS when all the other BIOS's are 330w?

Either way, thanks a ton for all the work you've done!

EDIT: I examined the BIOS is Kepler BIOS Tweaker and I think there was a typo, you set it to 333w at 100% not 300.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Okay, just tested both FTW BIOS's. The Primary is still stuck at a minimum of 39% and the Secondary is at 29% which is what the stock BIOS's I sent you did. Obviously EVGA uses another way to control fan speeds on these cards. Everything else works great. I suggest just deleting the "Primary" FTW bios and posting just the Secondary which allows the fan to go down to 29%. Anything less than 29% would be useless anyway because 29% is already at the minimum speed the ACX fans will run at which is around 1100-1150rpm.
> 
> Also, was there any reason the power limit at 100% was set to 300w for this BIOS when all the other BIOS's are 330w?
> 
> Either way, thanks a ton for all the work you've done!


It doesnt really matter what is the base TDP, the card will draw only what you set in the slider, "minimum" base is 250W! read my article here:

The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## iLovePanda265

I was wondering why the ab hack to overvolt past 1.3v doesnt work on the 780 dual ftw but it works on every other evga 780.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLovePanda265*
> 
> I was wondering why the llc hack to overvolt past 1.3v doesnt work on the 780 dual ftw but it works on every other evga 780.


Well, the "LLC" hack does not overvolt anything past 0.050V!








Head out to our thread here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100 and make sure you check the spoilers for additional steps to make the Zawarudo´s tool work!
But first can you post an AB screenshot with the "info" tab open?
Like this?


I have some suspicions about your card being a cut down classified version...








Perhaps we´ll see if it is or not in a minute!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## rogerthat1945

Just sticking in an average user reference point here...

This is using the INNO3D iChiLL GTX 780 at room temperature with the PC sat on a hot carpet (I live near a ski resort).

Temps maxed out at 58 Deg Celsius on back-to-back Ultra benchmarking at 1080p on highest settings I could input in the free version 4 Unigene Heaven.


C:\Users\C Goto\Desktop\Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20140119_1234.html

Still trying to decide whether to go SLi or wait for a 790 and use the 780 as PhysX for a Stereoscopic 3D Asus setup.

If there is no war with China that is.


----------



## iLovePanda265

heres the screenshot


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLovePanda265*
> 
> 
> heres the screenshot


Out of luck... Normally it describes the VDDC controller in the info tab, in your case it says "display driver" only, it means AB cannot read it!
Do you have the "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring" ticked?



If not, do it and check again the info tab in AB to see if the VDDC changed from "display driver" to other naming!
It would help if you had pics of your card without the cooler! there isnt one review of the FTW out there that shows the "naked" PCB! AFAIK there is only ONE review and its shallow to say the least!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Anoxy

My "info" tab says "Display Driver" as well. Is this not how it's supposed to be?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> My "info" tab says "Display Driver" as well. Is this not how it's supposed to be?


Normally AB detects your voltage controller if properly set or if its in its database!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## iLovePanda265

Yeah I have unlock voltage control and voltage monitoring checked and its still display driver. I dont really want to take the cooler off unless i dont need to reapply any thermal paste and it doesnt void the warranty.


----------



## Anoxy

Ugh my 780s suck. I shouldn't have ever put them under water. Should have exchanged them.


----------



## rintalahri

Does anyone know of such a problem ...
I have asus maximus V Extreme motherboard and EVGA gtx780 sc card ..
video card does not work properly pcie1 x16 Gen3 place.
comes the bad results of the tests and the picture breaking up. When you
change the setting gen2, all works... But that 2.0x16 not 3.0x16








PCIe2 x16 place the card is working properly. only in the first place the card does not work.

I found in internet some other threads at this, but no solution..
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1876434


----------



## Trissaayne

Do what was suggested at those forums and update your bios to the latest and see,, failing that use pcie 2 framerates will be withing a frame or 2 at most anyway


----------



## rintalahri

I have updated my motherboard bios 3 times and evga bios too..
Latest bios update in motherboard (1 year old) makes it better, but not good..

Its workin nice with my GTX680, but not GTX780...


----------



## melodystyle2003

On the evg gtx780 sc acx is wiser to remove the reinforcement plate and install memory - vrm heatsinks with the ac xtreme3 cooler or to leave it as is and only change the cooler (if fits well, since i have it i am thinking to use it)?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> Does anyone know of such a problem ...
> I have asus maximus V Extreme motherboard and EVGA gtx780 sc card ..
> video card does not work properly pcie1 x16 Gen3 place.
> comes the bad results of the tests and the picture breaking up. When you
> change the setting gen2, all works... But that 2.0x16 not 3.0x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIe2 x16 place the card is working properly. only in the first place the card does not work.
> 
> I found in internet some other threads at this, but no solution..
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1876434


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> I have updated my motherboard bios 3 times and evga bios too..
> Latest bios update in motherboard (1 year old) makes it better, but not good..
> 
> *Its workin nice with my GTX680, but not GTX780*...


You can try to eliminate probable cause, its the card or the motherboard OR neither!
You ruled out somethings already ( motherboard bios and card bios)
First try other 780 in that PCIe slot to see if its the card
Second try your 780 on another motherboard to see if its your motherboard (all this if you can of course)
It can be your card or your motherboard PCIe slot that is damaged! (check for bended pins inside the PCIe slot in the motherboard and for dirt or degradation on the card PCie!)
But can also be corrupted intel (chipset drivers) or nvidia display drivers due to the fact you dont have PCIe gen 3 enabled!

The card in the first PCIe slot *does not work properly* *?damaged PCIe slot?*
The card in the second PCIe slot works but only at 2.0x16 but not 3.0x16 *?drivers or damaged PCIe slot?*
_Its working nice with my GTX680, but not GTX780_ *?PCIe slot 1 IS working with a 680? 780 damaged? or both motherboard AND card damaged?*

All questions to look for answers by you! Good luck!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> On the evg gtx780 sc acx is wiser to remove the reinforcement plate and install memory - vrm heatsinks with the ac xtreme3 cooler or to leave it as is and only change the cooler (if fits well, since i have it i am thinking to use it)?


780's do not have memory on the back of the card and no place to attach heatsinks:



but you can put some thermal tape in the VRM area in the red rectangle to improve heat transfer to the plate (+- 1,5mm thick) a backplate is always a good idea, helps to prevent warping of the PCB and protects the back of the card against some type of accidental damage!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 780's do not have memory on the back of the card and no place to attach heatsinks:
> 
> 
> 
> but you can put some thermal tape in the VRM area in the red rectangle to improve heat transfer to the plate (+- 1,5mm thick) a backplate is always a good idea, helps to prevent warping of the PCB and protects the back of the card against some type of accidental damage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sorry today its not my day on describing my thoughts.
I will try to be more accurate on what i am asking your opinion for:

Evga has this reinforcement plate which also cools VRMs and RAM chips too.




Should i leave it in place as is and only to use the xtreme3 cooler or to remove it and place heatsinks on RAM chips and VRM's?

BR


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Sorry today its not my day on describing my thoughts.
> I will try to be more accurate on what i am asking your opinion for:
> 
> Evga has this reinforcement plate which also cools VRMs and RAM chips too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i leave it in place as is and only to use the xtreme3 cooler or to remove it and place heatsinks on RAM chips and VRM's?
> 
> BR


No, leave it on! its better than small heatsinks, its needed for the ACX cooler and provides adequate cooling for up to 1,212V or even a bit more!!








Beyond 1,24V you really need start thinking water anyway!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, leave it on! its better than small heatsinks, its needed for the ACX cooler and provides adequate cooling for up to 1,212V or even a bit more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond 1,24V you really need start thinking water anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks Ed


----------



## Loco23

Hi all!
I have Asus DCII water cooled, i flashed it 3a bios (thanks for it!), but increased core clock to 1150, everything fine and i want decrease vCore, but when i do it core clock is decreased too. It is normal?


----------



## Kold

I want to SLI my Asus DCUII 780 now that it's just $500 instead of $659. Would the temps be a lot higher than blower type 780s? Here's a picture of what my case looks like inside.

And this is the Define R4 with the H100i. It is a very snug fit. Also, if anyone was wondering, the H100i is long enough to fit in the front, too.

http://s4.photobucket.com/user/ericc191/media/Mobile Uploads/IMAG0455.jpg.html


----------



## dawn1980

i had the acx version evga 780 b4 stepping up to 780ti's and the top card always ran really hot like 92 degrees. I now have 780ti's in sli the blower style and much better. Never sli cards that have acx type coolers....you will regret it! If I was you I would wait for the 790 or just pick up a single 780ti. I sold my other 780ti when I stepped up and came off with 700 which I will use to fund my 790 and sell my other ti. One card is always better ...less heat...noise....and electric bill....


----------



## worms14

My SLI, but very disapointed I begin this purchase because of continuing problems with BF 4 Display, even without OC


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> My SLI, but very disapointed I begin this purchase because of continuing problems with BF 4 Display, even without OC


I know that problem well I had 2 780 Ti and purchased a 3rd for bf4 hoping to resolve the issues and it didn't. SO I think I am done with bf4 till its fixed.


----------



## Kold

BF4 is just very badly optimized. It had gotten quite a lot better, but the recent update they issued, just brought back all the old problems.

Beautiful computer, btw!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> BF4 is just very badly optimized. *It had gotten quite a lot better*, but the recent update they issued, just brought back all the old problems.
> 
> Beautiful computer, btw!


Yeah I was almost happy with the game, then they dropped the recent update and it sucks again....so disappointed.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> i had the acx version evga 780 b4 stepping up to 780ti's and the top card always ran really hot like 92 degrees. I now have 780ti's in sli the blower style and much better. Never sli cards that have acx type coolers....you will regret it! If I was you I would wait for the 790 or just pick up a single 780ti. I sold my other 780ti when I stepped up and came off with 700 which I will use to fund my 790 and sell my other ti. One card is always better ...less heat...noise....and electric bill....


I thought the 790 was a rumor.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Sorry today its not my day on describing my thoughts.
> I will try to be more accurate on what i am asking your opinion for:
> 
> Evga has this reinforcement plate which also cools VRMs and RAM chips too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i leave it in place as is and only to use the xtreme3 cooler or to remove it and place heatsinks on RAM chips and VRM's?
> 
> BR


Will that aftermarket cooler still fit if you leave that plate on?


----------



## MunneY

Welp... I seem to have very bad luck.... I think the new PSU that I ordered is bad.

It does fine with normal stress testing and benching at stock settings, but the second I add anything to the core on the GPUs the whole system shuts down.

I've decided to order a new PSU from Amazon to replace this X-1250. I'm thinking about AX1200i but I'm not completely sure. Any thoughts about it?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp... I seem to have very bad luck.... I think the new PSU that I ordered is bad.
> 
> It does fine with normal stress testing and benching at stock settings, but the second I add anything to the core on the GPUs the whole system shuts down.
> 
> I've decided to order a new PSU from Amazon to replace this X-1250. I'm thinking about AX1200i but I'm not completely sure. Any thoughts about it?


Save yourself some money and get the EVGA Supernova 1300G2 instead.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Save yourself some money and get the EVGA Supernova 1300G2 instead.


Not in stock at Amazon.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp... I seem to have very bad luck.... I think the new PSU that I ordered is bad.
> 
> It does fine with normal stress testing and benching at stock settings, but the second I add anything to the core on the GPUs the whole system shuts down.
> 
> I've decided to order a new PSU from Amazon to replace this X-1250. I'm thinking about AX1200i but I'm not completely sure. Any thoughts about it?


You can't go wrong AX-1200i


----------



## Leopard2lx

Is 75 degrees a "safe" temperature? Everything is running great and no throttling, but I was curious what the general consensus is. Most games get me up to 75.
I am in the process of getting 3 more fans for my case (all intake), but not sure how much they will help.

Stats are: 1254 Core / 6800 Mem @ 1.27v (LLC included) and on Air.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> You can't go wrong AX-1200i


Most of corsair psu are just rebranded seasonic. So your just paying extra for the name. I would try a seasonic x1250 again I have one and it does great. They are actually able to pull more then 1250 watts for shkrt durations I think is 1350 or 1400 for 60 secs.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Most of corsair psu are just rebranded seasonic. So your just paying extra for the name. I would try a seasonic x1250 again I have one and it does great. They are actually able to pull more then 1250 watts for shkrt durations I think is 1350 or 1400 for 60 secs.


I known, lots of manufacture cross brand, but the good one also get it made to there specification on there higher brand. Then just slap their name on the lesser ones.


----------



## MunneY

Thanks guys... I was going to straight replace it but amazon doesn't have anymore X1250s so i can't do that.

I have to buy from amazon because they gave me credit.

I thought about going to a 1000w but I dont think it'll cover when I bench


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thanks guys... I was going to straight replace it but amazon doesn't have anymore X1250s so i can't do that.
> 
> I have to buy from amazon because they gave me credit.
> 
> I thought about going to a 1000w but I dont think it'll cover when I bench


I personally buy from the psu oem manufactor. Buying from oem is usually cheaper and your getting the same product. Corsair psu are nothing different then most other psu besides the use a usb header for corsair link to monitor voltage and they do have great rma service in case you ever needed to replace. That said a psu is a psu more important things are power delivery, single rail vs multi rail, the clean power delivery etc. These things I find more important along with price. Which reminds me I actually need to get reid of my seasonic x1250 its time for a bigger psu i been putting it off for awhile.


----------



## Anoxy

The Ax1200i is Flextronics, not Seasonic.

I just got one myself, and while it's definitely overpriced for what it is, it's still a high quality PSU if you want to spend the money.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The Ax1200i is Flextronics, not Seasonic.
> 
> I just got one myself, and while it's definitely overpriced for what it is, it's still a high quality PSU if you want to spend the money.


Yea there 1000 watts and up were made by someone else the lower psu are seasonics. So which do you guys think is the best psu for 1500 watts + I know that's a big psu but my OC 4930K and 3 780Ti seem to be stressing my 1250 watt now and getting random reboots but if I remove 1 card I am fine. So guessing its time for a bigger psu that is up for the task plus I will be adding a 4th in here soon and my Seasonic x1250 don't have enough pcie slots to support my extra power needs.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea there 1000 watts and up were made by someone else the lower psu are seasonics. So which do you guys think is the best psu for 1500 watts + I know that's a big psu but my OC 4930K and 3 780Ti seem to be stressing my 1250 watt now and getting random reboots but if I remove 1 card I am fine. So guessing its time for a bigger psu that is up for the task plus I will be adding a 4th in here soon and my Seasonic x1250 don't have enough pcie slots to support my extra power needs.


Here from a good company

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182251

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101033


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone else get ridiculous coil whine when stressing out their GPU? It's a tad worrisome, and it sometimes causes the coil whine on my PSU to jump up as well.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Here from a good company
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182251
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101033


You would recommend those over the EVGA Classified Supernove 1500w or LEPA G1600. Plus I can't buy anything from Newegg unless there are the only place I can get it I live in Tennessee where they reside so they eat me up with a 10% sales tax

LEPA G1600
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16057/psu-516/LEPA_1600W_80_Plus_Gold_Certified_Fully_Modular_PSU_G1600.html?tl=g11c26s87

EVGA SuperNova
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Classified-Crossfire-120-PG-1500-XR/dp/B0098WWUTU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1390197630&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+supernova+1500
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone else get ridiculous coil whine when stressing out their GPU? It's a tad worrisome, and it sometimes causes the coil whine on my PSU to jump up as well.


Yea a lot of people get the coil wine especially after finishing valley etc


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You would recommend those over the EVGA Classified Supernove 1500w or LEPA G1600. Plus I can't buy anything from Newegg unless there are the only place I can get it I live in Tennessee where they reside so they eat me up with a 10% sales tax
> 
> LEPA G1600
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16057/psu-516/LEPA_1600W_80_Plus_Gold_Certified_Fully_Modular_PSU_G1600.html?tl=g11c26s87
> 
> EVGA SuperNova
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Classified-Crossfire-120-PG-1500-XR/dp/B0098WWUTU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1390197630&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+supernova+1500
> Yea a lot of people get the coil wine especially after finishing valley etc


I would go with Evga has for G1600 never heard of it and for that wattage i think the case should be bigger. The Rosewill 1800 will have more head room and less stress, so less heat. remember heat is your enemy.

I was just using Newegg as a example.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I would go with Evga has for G1600 never heard of it and for that wattage i think the case should be bigger. The Rockwell 1800 will have more head room and less stress, so less heat. remember heat is your enemy.
> 
> I was just using Newegg as a example.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone else get ridiculous coil whine when stressing out their GPU? It's a tad worrisome, and it sometimes causes the coil whine on my PSU to jump up as well.


My case Is big enough to house it I have a Corsair 900D watercooled I thought about buying another psu since my case can house 2 but then I would have to down size one of my 480 mm radiators to a 240 mm. Choices choices guess I will have to start reading reviews again.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> My case Is big enough to house it I have a Corsair 900D watercooled I thought about buying another psu since my case can house 2 but then I would have to down size one of my 480 mm radiators to a 240 mm. Choices choices guess I will have to start reading reviews again.


I thought about that, all that wiring, but I guess you could do that and just use the new pwr supply to power the cards, water pumps and any other acc's.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I thought about that, all that wiring, but I guess you could do that and just use the new pwr supply to power the cards, water pumps and any other acc's.


Yea and I really hate to resleeve a whole new psu its a pita and very time consuming.


----------



## raceitchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Is 75 degrees a "safe" temperature? Everything is running great and no throttling, but I was curious what the general consensus is. Most games get me up to 75.
> I am in the process of getting 3 more fans for my case (all intake), but not sure how much they will help.
> 
> Stats are: 1254 Core / 6800 Mem @ 1.27v (LLC included) and on Air.


The general consensus max for factory air is 1.24v / with 70C/75C.

I was hitting 71C with 1.24v with my air blower air card, this was making me nervous and I got rid of the LLC / 1.3v mod and I'm just sticking with the 1.212v bios only (69C).

The image of gtx 570 burned up VRM below kept popping up in my head.



*If I were you I would back down to 1.24v*, but than again people called me crazy for doing 1.5v on my 2600K and Ive been running strong with that for almost 3 years now.

Maybe you will be Okay but I'm pretty sure that I have read that no 780 air has bricked with 1.24v but there are records of air 780's bricking past 1.24v.
you are in dangerous waters, especially if you let it run at those specs for long periods in an ambient hot room - you might end of smelling some burning smell. Who knows- good luck though.


----------



## h2spartan

Can anyone tell me are the reference 780s still capable of being voltage unlocked? I wasnt sure if the newer ones were being locked down like the 780 tis....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can anyone tell me are the reference 780s still capable of being voltage unlocked? I wasnt sure if the newer ones were being locked down like the 780 tis....


They are still unlocked I believe via AB and the voltage hack for over 1.3v, up to 1.6v.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea there 1000 watts and up were made by someone else the lower psu are seasonics. So which do you guys think is the best psu for 1500 watts + I know that's a big psu but my OC 4930K and 3 780Ti seem to be stressing my 1250 watt now and getting random reboots but if I remove 1 card I am fine. So guessing its time for a bigger psu that is up for the task plus I will be adding a 4th in here soon and my Seasonic x1250 don't have enough pcie slots to support my extra power needs.


wrong. all Corsair AXi series psu's are made from flextronics. not only over 1000watt


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> wrong. all Corsair AXi series psu's are made from flextronics. not only over 1000watt


Then it changed last I remember it was Seasonic who made there lower wattage psu.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Will that aftermarket cooler still fit if you leave that plate on?


Will find out soon when i have time this week and i will post here the results








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> The general consensus max for factory air is 1.24v / with 70C/75C.
> 
> I was hitting 71C with 1.24v with my air blower air card, this was making me nervous and I got rid of the LLC / 1.3v mod and I'm just sticking with the 1.212v bios only (69C).
> 
> The image of gtx 570 burned up VRM below kept popping up in my head.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If I were you I would back down to 1.24v*, but than again people called me crazy for doing 1.5v on my 2600K and Ive been running strong with that for almost 3 years now.
> 
> Maybe you will be Okay but I'm pretty sure that I have read that no 780 air has bricked with 1.24v but there are records of air 780's bricking past 1.24v.
> you are in dangerous waters, especially if you let it run at those specs for long periods in an ambient hot room - you might end of smelling some burning smell. Who knows- good luck though.


Good info there.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I would go with Evga has for G1600 never heard of it and for that wattage i think the case should be bigger. The Rosewill 1800 will have more head room and less stress, so less heat. remember heat is your enemy.
> 
> I was just using Newegg as a example.


I this case the Lepa G is a much better PSU then EVGA NEX1500

Just because you dont know something does not make it bad


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You would recommend those over the EVGA Classified Supernove 1500w or LEPA G1600. Plus I can't buy anything from Newegg unless there are the only place I can get it I live in Tennessee where they reside so they eat me up with a 10% sales tax
> 
> LEPA G1600
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16057/psu-516/LEPA_1600W_80_Plus_Gold_Certified_Fully_Modular_PSU_G1600.html?tl=g11c26s87
> 
> EVGA SuperNova
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Classified-Crossfire-120-PG-1500-XR/dp/B0098WWUTU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1390197630&sr=8-3&keywords=evga+supernova+1500
> Yea a lot of people get the coil wine especially after finishing valley etc


Just a Fyi we also now pay tax on shipped by Amazon items :-(


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just a Fyi we also now pay tax on shipped by Amazon items :-(


What that's stupid time to find a new etailer lol and cancel prime. With that in mind they don't look to much better then box stores


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I this case the Lepa G is a much better PSU then EVGA NEX1500
> 
> Just because you dont know something does not make it bad


So you think the lepa would be the best psu for 1500 watts range


----------



## nfszocker

As it stands, it was not a good decision to buy Asus GTX780 DCII OC.
I am looking for days how I can outwit the voltage regulation, unfortunately, so far without success.
This is the chip:

# T1W740.01
GK110-300-B1

http://www.kingpic.net/show/20140119_185355.jpg


----------



## relax82

Hello everyone, im new here and i have the same question. My Asus dc2 card has a great asic as you can see and it runs core 1293-1306 and mem 6900 on 1.187 volts. I just want to bump it to 1.211 on standard bios as i know i have more headroom. The weird thing is that the graphs on gpu tweak show it almost never passes 106 to 108 % power usage, but when i raise the core any further i get some small artifacts on valley and heaven. The cards temperature runs max 60-65 celcius when playing bf4. I prefer not to flash the bios because i hear different things about this on the asus cards.

Thanks for any help


----------



## disable001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its not possible to read VRM´s temps because there is no sensor on any reference board, you can always use a IR thermometer!


Yes thank you for you're multiple explanation. I push my card to 1200/7000Mhz this week end and it was stable.
I try to get VRM temps by the back of the card with a IR pistol. I haved a 105°C under bench like unigine heaven.
I think it's dangerous for an everyday use so i decided to clockdown at 1150/7000 with less voltage.
The VRM temps are more cool (near 95°C) and performance remains the same.

Thank you again for your explanation and to skyn3t's team for your jobs on the custom bios.
Nvidia GTX 780 have a huge potential!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So you think the lepa would be the best psu for 1500 watts range


I dont think its better i know its better


----------



## 352227

I have a GTX 780 GHz Edition 3GB graphics card running Battlefield 4 @2560x1440

I have a spare GTX 670 2GB - would it help to dedicate the 670 to PhysX? Or would this add more stress to the 780 somehow??


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I this case the Lepa G is a much better PSU then EVGA NEX1500
> 
> Just because you dont know something does not make it bad


I didn't say it was bad. Thank you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So *you think* the lepa would be the best psu for 1500 watts range


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont think its better *i know* its better


Dont doubt for a second; shilka *KNOWS*!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What that's stupid time to find a new etailer lol and cancel prime. With that in mind they don't look to much better then box stores


Don't blame Amazon, blame the Politian that you vote for. There are the ones that make the law. I have the same thing in PA and it's spreading.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> I have a GTX 780 GHz Edition 3GB graphics card running Battlefield 4 @2560x1440
> 
> I have a spare GTX 670 2GB - would it help to dedicate the 670 to PhysX? Or would this add more stress to the 780 somehow??


Check my sig for info regarding dedicated physx cards.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> I have a GTX 780 GHz Edition 3GB graphics card running Battlefield 4 @2560x1440
> 
> I have a spare GTX 670 2GB - would it help to dedicate the 670 to PhysX? Or would this add more stress to the 780 somehow??


It would not help in BF4. It will help in games where PhysX is utilized, but it's a bit wasteful to use a GTX 670 for such purposes as far as I'm concerned


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont doubt for a second; shilka *KNOWS*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Oh I never doubt Shika skills on PSU he has those things down pat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont think its better i know its better


I appreciate it thank you I just wanted to make sure when I get a bigger psu that I was getting the best 1500+ watt there is out.


----------



## shilka

Unless you want to wait around for the Lepa P models which seems like they will never come out


----------



## Anoxy

Man, the recent BF4 update really screwed me over. I'll be going along 130FPS, then randomly drop down to a stuttery 40FPS , and back up again. I flashed the custom BIOS around the same time as the update, but I'm fairly sure BF4 is the culprit because Crysis 3 runs fine.

Anyone else have this problem? Might have something to do with SLI


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Man, the recent BF4 update really screwed me over. I'll be going along 130FPS, then randomly drop down to a stuttery 40FPS , and back up again. I flashed the custom BIOS around the same time as the update, but I'm fairly sure BF4 is the culprit because Crysis 3 runs fine.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Might have something to do with SLI


Don't get me started on bf4 they need to do serious work for nvidia users. I actually find now I run better on 1 card then my 3 way sli 780s. I had to lower 3 settings from ultra even with 3 way sli to stay around 120fps. Rest of the games my cards murder no problem. Bf4 is a good game if they would fix it. To answer your question lots of nvidia users are having these issues they should have spent less time worrying about mantle and making sure all cards could play it.


----------



## Andros_Forever

Will the Gigabyte Gtx 780 Ghz Edition 3gb work with the LLC mod and Volt mod for Msi Afterburner?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Is 75 degrees a "safe" temperature? Everything is running great and no throttling, but I was curious what the general consensus is. Most games get me up to 75.
> I am in the process of getting 3 more fans for my case (all intake), but not sure how much they will help.
> 
> Stats are: 1254 Core / 6800 Mem @ 1.27v (LLC included) and on Air.


As Ed would surely say, *HEAT KILLS*. Its not just the voltage or something. For us, that are on air, going beyong 1.24-1.26v heats starts to be a serious factor, unless in a A/C controlled temp room(like 16-18'C).

E.g Some cards(usually ref.) go up to 75-80'C. The VRM temps possible are a good 15'C above that. Some while benching are reaching 90'C!! What's their VRM temp? 100-105'C?

Also NOT every user has a perfectly or even good case ventilation/air flow in their case which will probably even drive the temps and probably the VRM temps even more.

I will re-post a quote from OccamRazor(aka Ed).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is some quotes from my posts:
> 
> "Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
> This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans!thumb.gif
> But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
> *not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!"
> 
> "6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W "
> 
> "Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> I hope i made your mind at ease but if not feel free to PM me with more questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> More bed time reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!
> 
> Please guys PLAY SAFE!
> 
> ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
> Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Power Draw debunked:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517


----------



## caenlen

can anyone confirm that g-sync works fine with a flashed 780 skyn3t bios and LLC/voltage hacks?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> can anyone confirm that g-sync works fine with a flashed 780 skyn3t bios and LLC/voltage hacks?


I can't confirm it but its more then likely going to be on a driver and hardware level. The bios just changes the tdp and volt mod just controls the voltage controller on the card. Everything else is still the same.


----------



## MunneY

Welp. I broke down and ordered my 1200i with next day shipping...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andros_Forever*
> 
> Will the Gigabyte Gtx 780 Ghz Edition 3gb work with the LLC mod and Volt mod for Msi Afterburner?


Volt hack, yes! LLC hack, no!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## rationalthinking

Okay, I have a question for you guys.

This is not my set up and im trying to help an online gaming friend fix what went wrong with his flash of Sky's VBIOS.

First, his setup is as follows.

4670K
ASRock Extreme 3 Z87
SLi 2 x GTX 780 (Reference)
Windows 8.1

So he flashed his cards with Sky's VBIOS and all went well he said. We had been vent together the whole time and he checked GPU-Z for the current VBIOS and checked his new voltage limits/stock clocks and so on.

Everything went fine, all was well.

He also accidently put the LLC Softmod exe file into the wrong directory.

Any help with this is greatly appreciated, please advise.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp. I broke down and ordered my 1200i with next day shipping...


Sweet, mine arrived today. Time to give these badboys some volts









Also, what volt mod should I be looking at for my EVGA Reference SC cards?


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp. I broke down and ordered my 1200i with next day shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, mine arrived today. Time to give these badboys some volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what volt mod should I be looking at for my EVGA Reference SC cards?
Click to expand...

I hope you guys have better luck than me, I've RMA'd 2 since launch.

Every AX1200i seems to have terrible coil whine. I love the PSU, but its been a headache returning these things. Good luck Corsair has awesome costumer support.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I hope you guys have better luck than me, I've RMA'd 2 since launch.
> 
> Every AX1200i seems to have terrible coil whine. I love the PSU, but its been a headache returning these things. Good luck Corsair has awesome costumer support.


Yeah, I had coil whine on my AX860 out of the box, but after a week of heavy use it went away. Thank god for Amazon's 30-day return window. Corsair's customer support is pretty crappy in my experience.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Okay, I have a question for you guys.
> 
> This is not my set up and im trying to help an online gaming friend fix what went wrong with his flash of Sky's VBIOS.
> 
> First, his setup is as follows.
> 
> 4670K
> ASRock Extreme 3 Z87
> SLi 2 x GTX 780 (Reference)
> Windows 8.1
> 
> So he flashed his cards with Sky's VBIOS and all went well he said. We had been vent together the whole time and he checked GPU-Z for the current VBIOS and checked his new voltage limits/stock clocks and so on.
> 
> Everything went fine, all was well.
> 
> He also accidently put the LLC Softmod exe file into the wrong directory.
> 
> Any help with this is greatly appreciated, please advise.


What LLC have to do with the bios? Just delete the LLC.exe from where he put it!
Then follow my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## SturmZ

Hello, I have a zotac amp 780 and boost clocks are bothering me because of the constant voltage throttle. So i was thinking about flashing a boost disabled bios in my 780, can someone recommend me one from the OP? or any of the rev 4 bios will do it? My stock bios version start with 80.80.xx... but gpu-z says the chip revision is A1 not B1, is that a gpu-z typo or i got an A1 chip with the new bios(80.80.xx...)?
Also these bios enable higher power limits(100% slide at 300w tdp), can it damage my card? or should i just worry about temps and voltage?
And finally, i find the OP's instructions on flashing a gpu bios kind of confusing so i was wondering if i could use this method: 




Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## rationalthinking

Haha no we got that, thats the easy part. lol

We just re-flashed his cards 1 by 1 again and everything is working fine again.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you want to wait around for the Lepa P models which seems like they will never come out


Nice PSU info, Hard to take a lot of time. good work


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Check my sig for info regarding dedicated physx cards.


I have 2 780 Classified with a 460 OC for PhysX. Is it under power for it due to the 780, because I was thinking of upgrading to a 660 since there are so cheap now.


----------



## staryoshi

I forgot to mention that I'm playing with a GTX 780 DCU II at the moment. The bad news, however, is that I got one with a bad fan bearing - it rattles at a certain RPM range. I'll be returning it soon


----------



## selk22

Okay so even though Amazon assured me they were going to ship my Galaxy 780 HOF edition they now are saying that they don't know when it will be in stock...

So as much as I really wanted that card it looks like I need to look for a different one..

Any suggestions for a good 780? It will be air cooled for some time but I do plan to WC eventually.

I am looking for a good warranty more than anything

I just went with the EVGA SC 780 ACX cooler.. Hope this ends up being a good card. I have always had very good luck with EVGA in the past.


----------



## carlj

First of, a great thank you for the bios!

Edit: So, I am officially an idiot, and assumed that the LLC was the voltmod.

Blame it on work, alcohol and a lack of sleep.


----------



## Anoxy

Ok, after a few hours of tinkering...

With a couple EVGA Reference 780s under water I managed to squeeze this out at 1.3V
Temps never went above 48°C
Core: 1312 MHz
Memory: 1827 MHz


I'd say it's pretty darn close to my max overclock, using this guide.
Not spectacular, but it's good enough for me









Thanks Skyn3t, Occam, and everyone else involved in creating these BIOS!


----------



## raceitchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ok, after a few hours of tinkering...
> 
> With a couple EVGA Reference 780s under water I managed to squeeze this out at 1.3V
> Temps never went above 48°C
> Core: 1312 MHz
> Memory: 1827 MHz
> 
> 
> I'd say it's pretty darn close to my max overclock, using this guide.
> Not spectacular, but it's good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Skyn3t, Occam, and everyone else involved in creating these BIOS!










Nice


----------



## JebusChytrus

Guys, I've just mounted aqua computer waterblock to my 780 but i have this little "bump" (around half milimeter) on pcb between ram and voltage regulators. There was a thread about this issue some time ago. Is it dangerous? Im not using backplate.


----------



## Andros_Forever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Volt hack, yes! LLC hack, no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Txs and +rep for all the help even in PMs. I am still confused on the benefits of the LLC mod over the simple volt mod. What benefits does it bring in overclocking?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andros_Forever*
> 
> Txs and +rep for all the help even in PMs. I am still confused on the benefits of the LLC mod over the simple volt mod. What benefits does it bring in overclocking?


Llc mod is load line calibration basically the same as your motherboard when the gpu goes under load the voltage will drop slightlt llc mod compensates the drop to keep it at the steady voltage you set instead of it droping slightly under load. The benefit is a more stable clock instead of the flucuation


----------



## villAni

Novadays my GTX 780 is at 51C under 0% load.
Is this normal??


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Novadays my GTX 780 is at 51C under 0% load.
> Is this normal??


Depends are you using a overclocked 1440p such as a qnix etc? Also do you have kboost enabled? Open GPUZ and go to sensors and see if your gpu is downclocking like it should or staying at max clock. If it is none of those and your card is downclocking like it should then may just need to redo the tim on the card.

Also check make sure you don't have dust clogged up all over your fans and heatsink. I am going to say your card is not downclocking or kboost is enabled for those kind of temps.


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> **snip**


I checked GPU-Z and it seems like my core clock stays at 1006MHz... it wasn't like this before when I OC'd it in the beginning.
How would I fix this?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> I checked GPU-Z and it seems like my core clock stays at 1006MHz... it wasn't like this before when I OC'd it in the beginning.
> How would I fix this?


Could be a program I noticed razor synapses software if you have it will keep it at max clocks if you close it out it will drop. Also if you use google chrome it will keep the cards pegged. There is a option in chrome to disable it I forgot what it is but if your running chrome I can find the setting and let you know. If your using evga precision x go to voltage and make sure you didn't accidently enable kboost that of course would keep your card at max clocks. Other then those that I know of try closing out programs one by one and keep a eye on gpuz till you see it go back into pstate which is when the card down clocks.


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> **snip** Also if you use google chrome it will keep the cards pegged.


Ay, I closed chrome and it dropped the clocks instantly. I run chrome quite rarely novadays, now that it even stucks my GPU I'll just leave it on the shelf and keep using Midori from now









Thanks for the help!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Ay, I closed chrome and it dropped the clocks instantly. I run chrome quite rarely novadays, now that it even stucks my GPU I'll just leave it on the shelf and keep using Midori from now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No problem I just remember chrome had that issue and I have to redownload it to find the option to keep it from pegging out the gpu.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Novadays my GTX 780 is at 51C under 0% load.
> Is this normal??


How many monitors you have? I have 4 monitors in sli, before NVidia fix the windows 8.1 bug I could only use 3, so my temp 25 deg no load and 45 with load. After the bug fix my and the 4th monitor plugged in, my temp on #1 card when to 35deg. I changed paste and finally fix out it was the 4th monitor that was making the temp go high.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Ay, I closed chrome and it dropped the clocks instantly. I run chrome quite rarely novadays, now that it even stucks my GPU I'll just leave it on the shelf and keep using Midori from now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem I just remember chrome had that issue and I have to redownload it to find the option to keep it from pegging out the gpu.
Click to expand...

"disable hardware accelaration for flash in browser"


----------



## Kold

Kind of a noob question, but am I supposed to use the dual 6+2 pin connector for my 780 or two separate 6+2 pin connectors connecting to my PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Kind of a noob question, but am I supposed to use the dual 6+2 pin connector for my 780 or two separate 6+2 pin connectors connecting to my PSU?


If you got 2 on the same cable you can use those two you dont need to use two cables


----------



## Leopard2lx

Is it worth buying a backplate for my EVGA 780 for the purpose of helping reduce heat? I'm on AIR! I figured even if it helped by 1-2 degrees, it would be worth it for $20.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Is it worth buying a backplate for my EVGA 780 for the purpose of helping reduce heat? I'm on AIR! I figured even if it helped by 1-2 degrees, it would be worth it for $20.
> What do you guys think?


You probably won't notice any appreciable difference in temps, but it will help with GPU sag if you have any.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You probably won't notice any appreciable difference in temps, but it will help with GPU sag if you have any.


I don't think it will help with GPU sag. I have the Asus DCUII and it sags quite a bit even with the back plate. I'm still trying to think of a solution.


----------



## Anoxy

Not sure what case you have, but sometimes routing the PCI-E cables up and over the top of your card can help pull it up. You could try routing them through the same grommet that the 24-pin goes through, though that might look cluttered.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Not sure what case you have, but sometimes routing the PCI-E cables up and over the top of your card can help pull it up. You could try routing them through the same grommet that the 24-pin goes through, though that might look cluttered.


Lol, I just rerouted them and made sure there wasn't much cable slack and it helps quite a bit. +Repped.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Just installed my evga gtx 780 sc. Asic is 64.3%. With first oc attempt is stable at 1202/1500Mhz with stock voltage (1.162V) and close to 106% PT. Valley Extreme HD results are (cpu @ 4.2Ghz, stock nvidia drivers settings, win 8.1 x64 with balanced power performance):
Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 68.5
Score: 2866
Min FPS:
34.5
Max FPS:
132.2

I tried with +26mV, it went up to 1242Mhz and it crashed on 4th valley bench scene.
I think that ACX cooler is making a squeaky noise or something else coordinates and makes this pitching noise on certain fan rpms.
Vbios from skyn3t will give me higher mem clocks capabilities without PT throttling but will help on core clocks? I will switch the acx with the ac xtreme3 cooler (for lower noise) hope soon, time permitting.

Code:



Code:


Display device       : GeForce GTX 780 on GK110 GPU
Display driver       : 332.21
BIOS                 : 80.80.21.00.80

Edit1:
with 1.2V runs valley bench with 1241/1500Mhz with some throttling and few artifacts too! Is it normal to have some minor artifacts?
FPS: 69.5
Score: 2910
Min FPS: 34.4
Max FPS: 135.9


----------



## Trissaayne

IMO artifacts means add more power or drop your clocks


----------



## skits05

Hey everyone, was told to come here for advice. I was told I'd have to flash my bios using Skyn3t's custom bios to fix the problem I'm having with my GTX 780's SLI and further unlock more voltages. As you can see in the screenshot one card can reach 1.2v but the other maxes out at 1.187v. Also GPU1 only runs at around 87% power where GPU2 reaches about 95%.



Also, here are my system specs ~

*CPU Specs*

*MOTHERBOARD*- MSI z77 Mpower
*CPU* - i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz 1.28 vCore
*MEMORY* - 16g DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
*GPU* - 2x MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr SLI
*PSU* - Corsair AX1200i
*SSD* - Samsung 840 250gb
*OS* - Windows 8.1 Pro

*Custom Water Loop Specs*

*CPU* - XSPC Raystorm Waterblock
*GPU* - 2x XSPC Razor Waterblock
*RADIATOR* - XSPC 420mm // XSPC 280mm
*PUMP* - Swiftech MCP35x
*RESERVOIR* - XSPC Photon 270mm Glass Cylinder
*TUBING* - 1/2" ID 3/4" OD XSPC FLX PVC UV Blue
*FANS* - 7x 140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWM

Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT : GPU1 ASIC = 84.1% // GPU2 ASIC = 75.0%


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Artifacts plainly mean its unstable. Either drop your clocks, or increase voltage.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Thanks guys, was thinking the same. I will try to boost the voltage a little bit and check how it goes.


----------



## jvill

Good day GTX780 users!

We all know non reference r9 280x and r9 290 are really showing good performance on the field.
But I'm still leaning towards getting a GTX780.
And I am wondering if it's still worth getting. I need your opinions on this. And I have quite a few questions:

I'm planning to get the reference titan cooler. Is it good (cooling and noise)?
Will it let me overclock the card even a little?
Is it hard to clean? It's hotter where I live by the way, and probably a little dustier as well.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Good day GTX780 users!
> 
> We all know non reference r9 280x and r9 290 are really showing good performance on the field.
> But I'm still leaning towards getting a GTX780.
> And I am wondering if it's still worth getting. I need your opinions on this. And I have quite a few questions:
> 
> I'm planning to get the reference titan cooler. Is it good (cooling and noise)?
> Will it let me overclock the card even a little?
> Is it hard to clean? It's hotter where I live by the way, and probably a little dustier as well.





If it helps you make your decisions here.. I went from a 290x to a 780

The 290x is just to loud and hot with TONS of issues that AMD has not even come close to fixing.

The 780 when OC'd offers similar performance with better driver support and all the bells and whistles on nvidia like Gsync and shadowplay. Both are big on my list.

I think you are making the right choice


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Good day GTX780 users!
> 
> We all know non reference r9 280x and r9 290 are really showing good performance on the field.
> But I'm still leaning towards getting a GTX780.
> And I am wondering if it's still worth getting. I need your opinions on this. And I have quite a few questions:
> 
> I'm planning to get the reference titan cooler. Is it good (cooling and noise)?
> Will it let me overclock the card even a little?
> Is it hard to clean? It's hotter where I live by the way, and probably a little dustier as well.


my reference 780 gets toasty from where I'm from. I get upto 85 degrees at full load but I was able to squeeze out a 1202mhz overclock I need the fan to be at 100% though (im using the custom fan curve on evga afterburnet". doesn't bother me that much tbh


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> If it helps you make your decisions here.. I went from a 290x to a 780
> 
> The 290x is just to loud and hot with TONS of issues that AMD has not even come close to fixing.
> 
> The 780 when OC'd offers similar performance with better driver support and all the bells and whistles on nvidia like Gsync and shadowplay. Both are big on my list.
> 
> I think you are making the right choice


Thanks for the reply man.
Yeah, 290x has a lot of heat and noise issues going with it but the Sapphire Tri-X cooler solved it I think?
Is you 780 the reference titan cooler? you managed to OC it with good stability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> my reference 780 gets toasty from where I'm from. I get upto 85 degrees at full load but I was able to squeeze out a 1202mhz overclock I need the fan to be at 100% though (im using the custom fan curve on evga afterburnet". doesn't bother me that much tbh


Thanks for those inputs.
Do you know the room temp from where your 780 is located?
85 degrees is still a safe temp I guess, and you don't normally always go on full load i suppose.
@1202mhz, 85C max temp, I think the titan reference cooler really is great. Well not unless, your ambient temp is way lower than mine.

@jprovido/selk22,
how about the dust that the titan cooler sucks in? I bet it's hard to clean since it's enclosed.

EDIT:
@jprovido,
I see you are from PH, I am too, so I guess we both have the roughly the same ambient temps. Thanks man


----------



## selk22

The one I am getting is the Evga 780 ACX cooler because I have a high airflow case. If I had a more enclosed case or was planning to SLI on air I would choose the reference blower cooler.

As it is though my card will be under water sometime this year so I was not to worried about the cooler design. I just wanted something better than stock that had good noise levels. My card arrive tomorrow so sadly I cant tell you much more beyond that. I will be reporting here when I do OC the card though.

Like I said the r9 series has power distribution issues and driver issues that I am not willing to wait for AMD to fix. SO yeah the heat and noise most likely have been fixed with the custom cooler designs but you are still buying a 290/290x which has the possibility to black screen while you play games and artifact at 2d desktop clocks. For me it wasn't worth waiting for AMD's "fixes".

They just don't offer that much more of a performance increase than the stock 780 and like I said before the OC'd 780 keeps up with it NP and often can crush it in certain benchmarks.

I also had issues recording with dxtory on the 290x.. the file would get terrible framerates for no reason I could figure out. I sold it and popped in the 7870 temporarily and BAM fixed all my issues that were GPU related.. The 290x just wasn't a finished product IMO upon release.. I felt like a beta tester with my card.

I am very excited for the 780 to arrive tomorrow and can have more information for you then if you still need help


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> The one I am getting is the Evga 780 ACX cooler because I have a high airflow case. If I had a more enclosed case or was planning to SLI on air I would choose the reference blower cooler.
> 
> As it is though my card will be under water sometime this year so I was not to worried about the cooler design. I just wanted something better than stock that had good noise levels. My card arrive tomorrow so sadly I cant tell you much more beyond that. I will be reporting here when I do OC the card though.
> 
> Like I said the r9 series has power distribution issues and driver issues that I am not willing to wait for AMD to fix. SO yeah the heat and noise most likely have been fixed with the custom cooler designs but you are still buying a 290/290x which has the possibility to black screen while you play games and artifact at 2d desktop clocks. For me it wasn't worth waiting for AMD's "fixes".
> 
> They just don't offer that much more of a performance increase than the stock 780 and like I said before the OC'd 780 keeps up with it NP and often can crush it in certain benchmarks.
> 
> I also had issues recording with dxtory on the 290x.. the file would get terrible framerates for no reason I could figure out. I sold it and popped in the 7870 temporarily and BAM fixed all my issues that were GPU related.. The 290x just wasn't a finished product IMO upon release.. I felt like a beta tester with my card.
> 
> I am very excited for the 780 to arrive tomorrow and can have more information for you then if you still need help


Wow, never thought r9 290/x had a lot of those annoying issues.

I see, so it really doesn't matter what cooler you get since you'll be water cooling it soon.
Anyway, you've helped a ton already man, thanks to that. And good luck with the unit tomorrow. Maybe after you do your stuffs with it or whatnot, you can post again something like your feedback going from r9 290x to gtx780. Thanks again +rep


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Wow, never thought r9 290/x had a lot of those annoying issues.
> 
> I see, so it really doesn't matter what cooler you get since you'll be water cooling it soon.
> Anyway, you've helped a ton already man, thanks to that. And good luck with the unit tomorrow. Maybe after you do your stuffs with it or whatnot, you can post again something like your feedback going from r9 290x to gtx780. Thanks again +rep


Not a problem buddy









I will for sure post here and in the gk110 vs Hawaii thread regarding my max OC and such.. I will also probably end up writing a review on the 290x vs gtx 780 based off my experience only.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Not a problem buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will for sure post here and in the gk110 vs Hawaii thread regarding my max OC and such.. I will also probably end up writing a review on the 290x vs gtx 780 based off my experience only.


Yeah, that would be great. Will sure look forward to that review of yours.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I owe this to skyn3t team.... amazing work.

4960x @ 4.8 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1306/3400 @ 1.325V -- 149.4 6253


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> Hey everyone, was told to come here for advice. I was told I'd have to flash my bios using Skyn3t's custom bios to fix the problem I'm having with my GTX 780's SLI and further unlock more voltages. As you can see in the screenshot one card can reach 1.2v but the other maxes out at 1.187v. Also GPU1 only runs at around 87% power where GPU2 reaches about 95%.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here are my system specs ~
> 
> *CPU Specs*
> 
> *MOTHERBOARD*- MSI z77 Mpower
> *CPU* - i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz 1.28 vCore
> *MEMORY* - 16g DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
> *GPU* - 2x MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr SLI
> *PSU* - Corsair AX1200i
> *SSD* - Samsung 840 250gb
> *OS* - Windows 8.1 Pro
> 
> *Custom Water Loop Specs*
> 
> *CPU* - XSPC Raystorm Waterblock
> *GPU* - 2x XSPC Razor Waterblock
> *RADIATOR* - XSPC 420mm // XSPC 280mm
> *PUMP* - Swiftech MCP35x
> *RESERVOIR* - XSPC Photon 270mm Glass Cylinder
> *TUBING* - 1/2" ID 3/4" OD XSPC FLX PVC UV Blue
> *FANS* - 7x 140mm Noctua NF-A14 PWM
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> EDIT : GPU1 ASIC = 84.1% // GPU2 ASIC = 75.0%


I think you already have 1 of the cards flashed with a modded bios, max voltage stock is 1,187V, the bios has to be unlocked to allow it to go up to 1,212V!
Anyway, what bios do you have and what type of Twin Frozr?

780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
780 MSI TwinFrozr III
or REVB
N780 TF 3GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 780 GAMING)?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Trissaayne

my 780's not reference but a windforce 25-30c room 1280core and sits at 71ish c max temp
Was debating 290 myself and so glad i went the no fuss 780 way ,Hardest choice for me next is do i get another for sli in the future or wait for 980 series cards


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Anyone here replaced the TIM on any of the EVGA ACX cooled cards? Just wondering what your gains if any were. If I can gain 3-4C in temps I'll swap the paste out but I don't know how good the paste that EVGA uses is.


----------



## OlekKing

I have x2 Asus DirectCU II OC 780s both purchased on November 1st 2013, i wanted to get a custom vbios to push them a bit more and to get rid of boost 2.0, i'm new to this stuff and i wanted to know what all of the different revisions mean, so from what i understand it has to do with the bios that's on the card before you flash it?

When i got the cards i read about the quiet bios update from Asus, i didn't even see if it was already installed i just updated to it to be sure and now my vbios version is 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020).

So am i supposed to get the custom bios that matches my current version or what? I see there's a rev 3A do i get that one or the one thats rev 37?

I just needed clarification on that end, would appreciate an answer asap.

Thanks lads!


----------



## Danny17

Well, I installed skyn3t's BIOS on my Galaxy 780 HOF a couple weeks ago and it was awesome. The stability in clock speeds plus the freedom to customize voltage made my card that much more amazing.

A couple hours ago I was stress testing my GPU (1111mv/1254mhz, using Cudaminer for testing, temps never over 82C), I tried to open Chrome, and I got a BSOD. Now my graphics card appears to be dead - no video output and neither GPU-Z not driver installer can find it. Tried reseating etc. The fans run at max speed. Seems kaput.

How badly did I void the warranty by installing the custom BIOS? Can I still RMA it or am I SOL?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Unfortunately, today except of the squeaky fan noise i hear coil whine too on idle, which stop if you put some load on the gpu. I think i have to return it back, probably next week.


----------



## OlekKing

Someone answer my question?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny17*
> 
> Well, I installed skyn3t's BIOS on my Galaxy 780 HOF a couple weeks ago and it was awesome. The stability in clock speeds plus the freedom to customize voltage made my card that much more amazing.
> 
> A couple hours ago I was stress testing my GPU (1111mv/1254mhz, using Cudaminer for testing, temps never over 82C), I tried to open Chrome, and I got a BSOD. Now my graphics card appears to be dead - no video output and neither GPU-Z not driver installer can find it. Tried reseating etc. The fans run at max speed. Seems kaput.
> 
> How badly did I void the warranty by installing the custom BIOS? Can I still RMA it or am I SOL?


Using other gpu or igpu can you try to flash back the stock bios, or it does not appear on devices list at all?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Good day GTX780 users!
> 
> We all know non reference r9 280x and r9 290 are really showing good performance on the field.
> But I'm still leaning towards getting a GTX780.
> And I am wondering if it's still worth getting. I need your opinions on this. And I have quite a few questions:
> 
> I'm planning to get the reference titan cooler. Is it good (cooling and noise)?
> Will it let me overclock the card even a little?
> Is it hard to clean? It's hotter where I live by the way, and probably a little dustier as well.


I also went from a R9 290 to GTX 780. I don't regret it one bit. Shadow play has me in its grips. In terms of gaming you won't really notice the difference


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I owe this to skyn3t team.... amazing work.
> 
> 4960x @ 4.8 -- PNY 780 x 3. 1306/3400 @ 1.325V -- 149.4 6253


----------



## nfszocker

This pair of results with Dice

http://www.kingpic.net/show/gtx780_5_3ghz_52802m.jpg

http://www.kingpic.net/show/720p_25305mbf2l4fd7.jpg

http://www.kingpic.net/show/1440p_9418mddj575i3.jpg


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfszocker*
> 
> This pair of results with Dice
> 
> http://www.kingpic.net/show/gtx780_5_3ghz_52802m.jpg
> 
> http://www.kingpic.net/show/720p_25305mbf2l4fd7.jpg
> 
> http://www.kingpic.net/show/1440p_9418mddj575i3.jpg


Nice but I think you can do better

I get 1340/1850 on water with just 1.3v


----------



## gkolarov

I have tried R290 for a week and couldn't get used with it in games - many frames, but i was feeling like the card was visualising just half of the frames. Returned the card in the shop and took GTX780. For me R290 is at least 30% slower as performance in games than 780 and with worse visual quality again in games.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> I have tried R290 for a week and couldn't get used with it in games - many frames, but i was feeling like the card was visualising just half of the frames. Returned the card in the shop and took GTX780. For me R290 is at least 30% slower as performance in games than 780 and with worse visual quality again in games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I also went from a R9 290 to GTX 780. I don't regret it one bit. Shadow play has me in its grips. In terms of gaming you won't really notice the difference


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> my 780's not reference but a windforce 25-30c room 1280core and sits at 71ish c max temp
> Was debating 290 myself and so glad i went the no fuss 780 way ,Hardest choice for me next is do i get another for sli in the future or wait for 980 series cards


Thank you all for the insights. Made me think that GTX780 is really the better choice.

Do you still think this way if we compare GTX780 titan cooler and lets say r9 290 tri X from Sapphire.


----------



## skits05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think you already have 1 of the cards flashed with a modded bios, max voltage stock is 1,187V, the bios has to be unlocked to allow it to go up to 1,212V!
> Anyway, what bios do you have and what type of Twin Frozr?
> 
> 780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
> 780 MSI TwinFrozr III
> or REVB
> N780 TF 3GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 780 GAMING)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you for the reply Occam.

I definitely don't have any modded bios for either of my cards. Both were bought from Microcenter here in NY at the same time and I've done nothing to them besides very mild overclocking using EVGA Precision X. That being said here is the card types and bios. I will also provide pictures.

Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 MSI Twin Frozr Gaming OC


BIOS Version : 80.80.21.00.1C (P2083-0021)


Also something worth mentioning. Ever since I first started monitoring these cards both under idle and load I noticed the Power % and Voltage were off by a little on each card.

-GPU1 ASIC score is 84.1% // GPU2 ASIC score is 75%
-GPU1 Power% under both idle and load are always roughly 8% under GPU2 Power%
-GPU1 Voltage under both idle and load are always roughly 0.013mV or 0.025mV under GPU2

Again thank you for the reply and hopefully someone has an idea of whats going on. Either way I'm sure once I mod the bios things will be normalized.


----------



## gkolarov

The reference GTX780 cooler is not bad, gets loud at 3000rpm, witch in auto fan will happen very rare (when the core goes above 80 degrees) . If you want а totally silent card try this one GV-N780OC-3GD it is with lower core temps(never seen more then 69 degrees with 18 ambient) and is totally silent (my case's 200mm fans are making more noise).


----------



## nfszocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nice but I think you can do better
> 
> I get 1340/1850 on water with just 1.3v


With the card you can not set 1.30 V, only way for info.








The results are the mansion with a 1,212 V.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfszocker*
> 
> With the card you can not set 1.30 V, only way for info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results are the mansion with a 1,212 V.


Reference card or non-reference


----------



## nfszocker

Custom
Asus GTX780 DCII OC


----------



## OlekKing

Wow posted a legitimate newbie question almost 6h ago and got completely ignored.

"I have x2 Asus DirectCU II OC 780s both purchased on November 1st 2013, i wanted to get a custom vbios to push them a bit more and to get rid of boost 2.0, i'm new to this stuff and i wanted to know what all of the different revisions mean, so from what i understand it has to do with the bios that's on the card before you flash it?

When i got the cards i read about the quiet bios update from Asus, i didn't even see if it was already installed i just updated to it to be sure and now my vbios version is 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020).

So am i supposed to get the custom bios that matches my current version or what? I see there's a rev 3A do i get that one or the one thats rev 37?

I just needed clarification on that end, would appreciate an answer asap.

Thanks lads!"

I want to know which custom Bios revision i'm supposed to use if i have a 780 DCII OC with a BIOS version of 80.10.37.00.12, does it have to match what i have right now or can i use the 3A or 4th revision?

Thanks again...it's all i ask


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Wow posted a legitimate newbie question almost 6h ago and got completely ignored.
> 
> "I have x2 Asus DirectCU II OC 780s both purchased on November 1st 2013, i wanted to get a custom vbios to push them a bit more and to get rid of boost 2.0, i'm new to this stuff and i wanted to know what all of the different revisions mean, so from what i understand it has to do with the bios that's on the card before you flash it?
> 
> When i got the cards i read about the quiet bios update from Asus, i didn't even see if it was already installed i just updated to it to be sure and now my vbios version is 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020).
> 
> So am i supposed to get the custom bios that matches my current version or what? I see there's a rev 3A do i get that one or the one thats rev 37?
> 
> I just needed clarification on that end, would appreciate an answer asap.
> 
> Thanks lads!"
> 
> I want to know which custom Bios revision i'm supposed to use if i have a 780 DCII OC with a BIOS version of 80.10.37.00.12, does it have to match what i have right now or can i use the 3A or 4th revision?
> 
> Thanks again...it's all i ask


I am sure you wasn't ignored on purpose but the revision is just skys update numbering. When you flash the bios you will get a Id mismatch just proceed anyways. Do one card then reboot make sure you got a good flash and the card is working properly if so then flash your second and reboot. The cards should now be flashed. Reason I say do one card at a time is in case you have a bad flash since you are new you will have a second gpu that can get you back to windows and reflash or put stock bios back on the card. Save a copy of your bios before you start flashing this is important. Put it somewhere safe a thumb drive where ever you choose.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Wow posted a legitimate newbie question almost 6h ago and got completely ignored.
> 
> "I have x2 Asus DirectCU II OC 780s both purchased on November 1st 2013, i wanted to get a custom vbios to push them a bit more and to get rid of boost 2.0, i'm new to this stuff and i wanted to know what all of the different revisions mean, so from what i understand it has to do with the bios that's on the card before you flash it?
> 
> When i got the cards i read about the quiet bios update from Asus, i didn't even see if it was already installed i just updated to it to be sure and now my vbios version is 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020).
> 
> So am i supposed to get the custom bios that matches my current version or what? I see there's a rev 3A do i get that one or the one thats rev 37?
> 
> I just needed clarification on that end, would appreciate an answer asap.
> 
> Thanks lads!"
> 
> I want to know which custom Bios revision i'm supposed to use if i have a 780 DCII OC with a BIOS version of 80.10.37.00.12, does it have to match what i have right now or can i use the 3A or 4th revision?
> 
> Thanks again...it's all i ask


I am sure you wasn't ignored on purpose but the revision is just skys update numbering. When you flash the bios you will get a Id mismatch just proceed anyways. Do one card then reboot make sure you got a good flash and the card is working properly if so then flash your second and reboot. The cards should now be flashed. Reason I say do one card at a time is in case you have a bad flash since you are new you will have a second gpu that can get you back to windows and reflash or put stock bios back on the card. Save a copy of your bios before you start flashing this is important. Put it somewhere safe a thumb drive where ever you choose.

*Edit* Don't use rev 4 its for the b1 chips rev 3 or 3a should be fine


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I am sure you wasn't ignored on purpose but the revision is just skys update numbering. When you flash the bios you will get a Id mismatch just proceed anyways. Do one card then reboot make sure you got a good flash and the card is working properly if so then flash your second and reboot. The cards should now be flashed. Reason I say do one card at a time is in case you have a bad flash since you are new you will have a second gpu that can get you back to windows and reflash or put stock bios back on the card. Save a copy of your bios before you start flashing this is important. Put it somewhere safe a thumb drive where ever you choose.


I totally understand thanks for replying either way, now i kind of have a problem i bought these DCII OC cards on November 1st so is there any way to know which BIOS revision they had by default? I didn't pay attention and installed the "Quiet BIOS" update from Asus for these cards but i think my fan was at 27% speed by default anyway, but i installed that "updated" BIOS which i didn't need anyway and my BIOS version is 80.10.37.00.12 after installing it

I looked at the BIOS database for my card and i found this http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8469 which shows that the latest version is 80.80.21.00.3B and it was compiled 2013-09-27 which is way before i bought it.

So can i install the latest Rev 4 for my card?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> I totally understand thanks for replying either way, now i kind of have a problem i bought these DCII OC cards on November 1st so is there any way to know which BIOS revision they had by default? I didn't pay attention and installed the "Quiet BIOS" update from Asus for these cards but i think my fan was at 27% speed by default anyway, but i installed that "updated" BIOS which i didn't need anyway and my BIOS version is 80.10.37.00.12 after installing it
> 
> I looked at the BIOS database for my card and i found this http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8469 which shows that the latest version is 80.80.21.00.3B and it was compiled 2013-09-27 which is way before i bought it.
> 
> So can i install the latest Rev 4 for my card?


There may be a bios sticker on the back of the card I know evga puts it on theres. Even though you bought it in nov more then likely if I remember right it will probably not be a b1 chip. The bios may have changed when you updated it but the b1 chip would still have a different bios number to coincide the b1 chip. Yours still looks to be before b1 so rev 3a will be the one you want.


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> There may be a bios sticker on the back of the card I know evga puts it on theres. Even though you bought it in nov more then likely if I remember right it will probably not be a b1 chip. The bios may have changed when you updated it but the b1 chip would still have a different bios number to coincide the b1 chip. Yours still looks to be before b1 so rev 3a will be the one you want.


Is there a way to find out which rev i have? Is it even possible to rollback the BIOS update i installed from Asus? This is where i got it https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX780DC2OC3GD5/#support


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Is there a way to find out which rev i have? Is it even possible to rollback the BIOS update i installed from Asus? This is where i got it https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX780DC2OC3GD5/#support


Yea you can roll it back if you saved your previous bios. The way to check if its b1 is remove the cooler and look on the gpu processor its self, of course make sure you have tim and clean the heatsink and chip off good and redo the tim.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> Thank you for the reply Occam.
> 
> I definitely don't have any modded bios for either of my cards. Both were bought from Microcenter here in NY at the same time and I've done nothing to them besides very mild overclocking using EVGA Precision X. That being said here is the card types and bios. I will also provide pictures.
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 MSI Twin Frozr Gaming OC
> 
> 
> BIOS Version : 80.80.21.00.1C (P2083-0021)
> 
> 
> Also something worth mentioning. Ever since I first started monitoring these cards both *under idle and load I noticed the Power % and Voltage were off by a little on each card*.
> 
> -GPU1 ASIC score is 84.1% // GPU2 ASIC score is 75%
> -GPU1 Power% under both idle and load are always roughly 8% under GPU2 Power%
> -GPU1 Voltage under both idle and load are always roughly 0.013mV or 0.025mV under GPU2
> 
> Again thank you for the reply and hopefully someone has an idea of whats going on. Either way I'm sure once I mod the bios things will be normalized.


Perfectly normal! Unless you have a similar ASIC on both cards, they will have differences in voltage and power consumption depending on their leakage! Dont worry about it!








Here is my article on ASIC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself:

it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages

*W1zzard - Techpowerup*

So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!







"_



And here is the bios for your card: *skyn3t-vBios-TFIV-rev4*








You can also try the EZ3flash in my SIG, i have a guide too for it! Easy and hassle free Flash! Just 1,2,3!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Wow posted a legitimate newbie question almost 6h ago and got completely ignored.
> 
> "I have x2 Asus DirectCU II OC 780s both purchased on November 1st 2013, i wanted to get a custom vbios to push them a bit more and to get rid of boost 2.0, i'm new to this stuff and i wanted to know what all of the different revisions mean, so from what i understand it has to do with the bios that's on the card before you flash it?
> 
> When i got the cards i read about the quiet bios update from Asus, i didn't even see if it was already installed i just updated to it to be sure and now my vbios version is 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020).
> 
> So am i supposed to get the custom bios that matches my current version or what? I see there's a rev 3A do i get that one or the one thats rev 37?
> 
> I just needed clarification on that end, would appreciate an answer asap.
> 
> Thanks lads!"
> 
> I want to know which custom Bios revision i'm supposed to use if i have a 780 DCII OC with a BIOS version of 80.10.37.00.12, does it have to match what i have right now or can i use the 3A or 4th revision?
> 
> Thanks again...it's all i ask


No one ignored you, you just have to wait for someone to come along!








Some of the people that help around here have time difference around or greater than 6 hours (i have 5 hours) and they also have their work and their lives, If you dont have an answer right away, repost it like you did, sometimes you get a flash answer, sometimes you just have to be patient!
ASUS cards have stickers on the back with the original bios they were shipped with! .37 bios cards are not compatible with .80 REVB cards!

[*] Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
[*] Base core clock 954.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13

*skyn3t 780 Asus DC II*

You can also try the EZ3flash in my SIG, i have a guide too for it in my SIG! Easy and hassle free Flash! Just 1,2,3!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skits05

Ok sounds good, thank you Occam, much appreciated!


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perfectly normal! Unless you have a similar ASIC on both cards, they will have differences in voltage and power consumption depending on their leakage! Dont worry about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my article on ASIC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
> @TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip
> 
> *Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
> "Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"
> 
> A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.
> 
> A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.
> 
> From "the man" himself:
> 
> it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.
> 
> "bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage
> 
> as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages
> 
> *W1zzard - Techpowerup*
> 
> So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the bios for your card: *skyn3t-vBios-TFIV-rev4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also try the EZ3flash in my SIG, i have a guide too for it! Easy and hassle free Flash! Just 1,2,3!
> No one ignored you, you just have to wait for someone to come along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the people that help around here have time difference around or greater than 6 hours (i have 5 hours) and they also have their work and their lives, If you dont have an answer right away, repost it like you did, sometimes you get a flash answer, sometimes you just have to be patient!
> ASUS cards have stickers on the back with the original bios they were shipped with! .37 bios cards are not compatible with .80 REVB cards!
> 
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
> [*] Base core clock 954.Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> [*] Asus DC II
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13
> 
> *skyn3t 780 Asus DC II*
> 
> You can also try the EZ3flash in my SIG, i have a guide too for it in my SIG! Easy and hassle free Flash! Just 1,2,3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I just took out both cards and I don't see any stickers that state the BIOS version


----------



## skits05

Wow that was easy, here's a screenshot to confirm it was flashed properly.

Power target able to hit 150%
Overvoltage reads 1187, able to hit 1212
GPU Clock default to 1006MHz
Boost disabled
GPU Power % between both cards is identical



EDIT : I just have two questions.

1 - Does adjusting the Power Target bar matter? Seems to do nothing
2 - Is 1212mV the highest allowed voltage? How would I get it to say 1.3v if its possible.

Thanks


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Double post mistake...


bios A1 = http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/144655/asus-gtx780-3072-130801.html

revison nueva:
bios B1 = http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148529/asus-gtx780-3072-130927.html

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?41325-GTX-780-DC02-GK110B-revision-not-working-with-Quiet-Fan-BIOS


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> Wow that was easy, here's a screenshot to confirm it was flashed properly.
> 
> Power target able to hit 150%
> Overvoltage reads 1187, able to hit 1212
> GPU Clock default to 1006MHz
> Boost disabled
> GPU Power % between both cards is identical
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : I just have two questions.
> 
> 1 - Does adjusting the Power Target bar matter? Seems to do nothing
> 2 - Is 1212mV the highest allowed voltage? How would I get it to say 1.3v if its possible.
> 
> Thanks


1. It only helps, if you notice the power target of the actual card going over what you have set on the slider.
2. To get 1.3v you need to do the voltage modifications posted on the front page from Occamrazor.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> 2 - Is 1212mV the highest allowed voltage? How would I get it to say 1.3v if its possible.
> 
> Thanks


Read the OPENING POST.

its right there under "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide"


----------



## OlekKing

Well that was an effort and a half, i took out both cards and opened one up, was amazed by how easy it was to remove the cooler, i thought the 4 screws were just for the backplate, now the thermal paste got a bit smudged after a few attempts at aligning the screws when i was placing it back together. Should i replace the thermal paste maybe?

Didn't find anything on the stickers so just took a look at the GPU


----------



## Anoxy

Doesn't GPU-Z tell you the revision?


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Doesn't GPU-Z tell you the revision?


Wouldn't have done that if it did.


----------



## OlekKing

So i flashed to the Rev 3A, booted, had no issues, used EZ3FLASH like recommended by one of the guys.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g4zfa/

How do i get into the club?


----------



## relax82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> I totally understand thanks for replying either way, now i kind of have a problem i bought these DCII OC cards on November 1st so is there any way to know which BIOS revision they had by default? I didn't pay attention and installed the "Quiet BIOS" update from Asus for these cards but i think my fan was at 27% speed by default anyway, but i installed that "updated" BIOS which i didn't need anyway and my BIOS version is 80.10.37.00.12 after installing it
> 
> I looked at the BIOS database for my card and i found this http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8469 which shows that the latest version is 80.80.21.00.3B and it was compiled 2013-09-27 which is way before i bought it.
> 
> So can i install the latest Rev 4 for my card?




I do have the 80.80.21.00.3B bios version. Please someone tell me wich skynet bios i need to flash. It will be the first time for me to do a bios flash on my card, so any help for this newby would be much appreciated!


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relax82*
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the 80.80.21.00.3B bios version. Please someone tell me wich skynet bios i need to flash. It will be the first time for me to do a bios flash on my card, so any help for this newby would be much appreciated!


Install Rev4 since you have 80.80, select the one for your specific model too.


----------



## relax82

Is the skynet rev4 flash compatible with GK110B chips? I hope so because I dont want to be stuck with the standard bios


----------



## relax82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Install Rev4 since you have 80.80, select the one for your specific model too.


Thanks for the fast reply! I will do so


----------



## skits05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Read the OPENING POST.
> 
> its right there under "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> 2. To get 1.3v you need to do the voltage modifications posted on the front page from Occamrazor.


Ok thank you. If i want to run something like 1.3v, how bad is it for the cards if they are under water and running cool?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

....im going to be a bit of an a$$, but only because the Skyn3t team has gone over and above and spent countless hours on developing and evolving the OPENING POST with more than enough information to cover off much of the basic to mid level questions people are asking.

Spend some time reading the opening post, really understand what they are saying and the ramifications of doing so.

Some of the mods they are describing can damage your products...so asking for the easy / spoonfed answer serves no benefit to anyone.


----------



## starise

Finally i could test my watercooled GTX 780. Bios stock modded by me using KBT to increase power limit and disable boost.
Afterburner b18 with softmod + Zawarudo LLC Mod.

Temps around 46c. Tomorrow i'll try to give more volts and reach 1400Mhz, then will be memory's time.


----------



## skits05

After fully completing the "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide" I fired up Heaven and my screen would flicker red. I also tried loading Battlefield 4 and I get the same thing. I reinstalled the drivers and reset everything in MSI AB to default. Still no luck. I did however notice that it only will flicker red if I'm running full screen. Windowed mode in both Heaven and BF4 eliminate the red flicker.

Suggestions?


----------



## skits05

Anyone?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

you may want to provide some info... like what you have your settings at, voltage, other specs like your setup including PSU.

Also.... people don't hit refresh and watch this thread consistently


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> After fully completing the "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide" I fired up Heaven and my screen would flicker red. I also tried loading Battlefield 4 and I get the same thing. I reinstalled the drivers and reset everything in MSI AB to default. Still no luck. I did however notice that it only will flicker red if I'm running full screen. Windowed mode in both Heaven and BF4 eliminate the red flicker.
> 
> Suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> Anyone?


Did you re installed the display drivers after flash, clean install?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

EDIT Delete profiles folder inside AB directory, shut down the computer (not reboot) and check again, redo the volt mod if you did it!


----------



## skits05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> you may want to provide some info... like what you have your settings at, voltage, other specs like your setup including PSU.
> 
> Also.... people don't hit refresh and watch this thread consistently


Sorry, I will provide all the info I can.

*SYSTEM SPECS*

*CASE* - Corsair 750D
*MOTHERBOARD* - MSI z77 Mpower
*CPU* - i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz
*MEMORY* - 16g DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
*GPU* - 2x MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr SLI
*PSU* - Corsair AX1200i
*SSD* - Samsung 840 250gb
*OS* - Windows 8.1 Pro

Here is a screen shot of my settings in MSI AB, everything is set to stock.


The red flicker seems to happen at any voltage/clockspeed etc.


----------



## skits05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you re installed the display drivers after flash, clean install?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Indeed I did, deleted everything and did a clean install.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> Indeed I did, deleted everything and did a clean install.


Try to underclock the memory 100mhz and fire heaven again and tell me if the flicker is still present!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skits05

Ok, I'm still in the process of redoing the Volt Mod but as soon as I'm done I will try to underclock the memory. Quick question though. Being I have two GTX 780's do I need to only edit *VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_29801462&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0* with the extra lines or do I have to also do it to *VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_29801462&REV_A1&BUS_2&DEV_0&FN_0*


----------



## hypespazm

okay so I need some quick help. got my self a new 780!! overclocks like a beast but i realized that my razer comms and nvidia geforce experience never open/hang/crash but never open? what should I do? Im running w8.1 and i need a solution.. already reinstalled drivers? maybe something more indebth would help?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> Ok, I'm still in the process of redoing the Volt Mod but as soon as I'm done I will try to underclock the memory. Quick question though. Being I have two GTX 780's do I need to only edit *VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_29801462&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0* with the extra lines or do I have to also do it to *VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_29801462&REV_A1&BUS_2&DEV_0&FN_0*


Both lines need to be changed, to "tell" AB you have 2 cards!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> okay so I need some quick help. got my self a new 780!! overclocks like a beast but i realized that my razer comms and nvidia geforce experience never open/hang/crash but never open? what should I do? Im running w8.1 and i need a solution.. already reinstalled drivers? maybe something more indebth would help?


Did you run them with administrator rights? My razer works fine with W8.1! Check antivirus or any spyware blocker you might have installed!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skits05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Both lines need to be changed, to "tell" AB you have 2 cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ok, changed both lines.

MSI AB wont allow me to set my memory to -100 ... When I click apply it just puts it back to +0


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you run them with administrator rights? My razer works fine with W8.1! Check antivirus or any spyware blocker you might have installed!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


actually they used to work fine, and then i went from my 331.92 to 331.82 I think I know i went down on the drivers and ever since i have problems with certain programs opening , im wondering if i am going to have to reformat although i really really dont want to


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skits05*
> 
> Ok, changed both lines.
> 
> MSI AB wont allow me to set my memory to -100 ... When I click apply it just puts it back to +0


Ok, PM me with your original bios so i can take a look!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> actually they used to work fine, and then i went from my 331.92 to 331.82 I think I know i went down on the drivers and ever since i have problems with certain programs opening , im wondering if i am going to have to reformat although i really really dont want to


Try DDU! : http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try DDU! : http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


it wont run on mt windows even as admin Im going to try to keep trying


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> it wont run on mt windows even as admin Im going to try to keep trying


Then try driver sweeper: http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html
If you´re having problems with running programs probably your windows installation is really broken!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Then try driver sweeper: http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html
> If you´re having problems with running programs probably your windows installation is really broken!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


yes I am having alot of issues with programs what is the best bet to fix the system? right now im trying to use a malware cleaner maybe there is malware in there somewhere


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> yes I am having alot of issues with programs what is the best bet to fix the system? right now im trying to use a malware cleaner maybe there is malware in there somewhere


Hummm.. doubt it! But you can always try something to ease your mind!

Hold down either SHIFT key while tapping or clicking on Restart, available from any Power icon.
You'll enter Advanced Startup Options, from here you can access Windows 8 diagnostic and repair tools like Refresh Your PC, Reset Your PC, System Restore, Command Prompt, and much more.

OR

Insert a Windows 8 DVD, or a flash drive with the Windows 8 installation files on it, into your computer.

Boot from the disc or boot from the USB device, whatever your situation calls for.

From the Windows Setup screen, tap or click on Next.

Tap or click on the *Repair your computer* link at the bottom of the window.

Advanced Startup Options will start, almost immediately.

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## nikoli707

is the msi gaming edition 780 a good card for overclocking? does anybody know what memory they use?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> is the msi gaming edition 780 a good card for overclocking? does anybody know what memory they use?


Use Nvidia Inspector, mate


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> is the msi gaming edition 780 a good card for overclocking? does anybody know what memory they use?


they all use Elpida. i own 780 gaming msi edition as well.


----------



## garandhero

Which sky bios is correct for 80.80 version EVGA GTX 780 "FTW"

Can you also provide step by step instructions to flash, steps on first page are a bit confusing/unclear.

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Which sky bios is correct for 80.80 version EVGA GTX 780 "FTW"
> 
> Can you also provide step by step instructions to flash, steps on first page are a bit confusing/unclear.
> 
> Thanks!


EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios
[*] *sky780-FTW-Prim-Secondy*
[*] 780-FTW-Primary & Secondary
[*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
[*] Base core clock 1032Mhz

You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide as well!
Already replied to your other post in the 780Ti thread!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Chomuco

hello ! Team skyn3t!!

sli asus !
bios A1 Y B1



1) All 780 vBios
[*] Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
[*] Base core clock 954.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

2) Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
[*] skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.3B
[*] Base core clock 954 Mhz

PSU : mm850w ,







desp ,1000 ,1200w








http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm


----------



## caenlen

Well after over a month of tinkering I decided to go from 1280 core and higher.

Now sitting at 1316 core, 1225v, 122% power slider, arctic 3 fan cooler with xigmatek gold paste, doesnt break 67 celsius in my 500r

passed all benches and stable last few days gaming







1280 core was pushing 62 celsius at 1219v

How did I do for being an OC noob?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well after over a month of tinkering I decided to go from 1280 core and higher.
> 
> Now sitting at 1316 core, 1225v, 122% power slider, arctic 3 fan cooler with xigmatek gold paste, doesnt break 67 celsius in my 500r
> 
> passed all benches and stable last few days gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1280 core was pushing 62 celsius at 1219v
> 
> How did I do for being an OC noob?


You did fine! Good temps, low voltage, good clocks!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## caenlen

thanks occam --- here is my 3dmark firestrike score if anyone was wondering.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2279359


----------



## tribolex

Hey gtx 780 guys may I ask you if it is not worth it to buy a gtx 780ti and only buy a gtx 780 and push it to the limit on air? When I see the benchmarkresults in unigine valley I see that the difference is not so big between both cards or exactly the same when you overclock them. I only want to play BF4 2560x1440p on a QNix Monitor. I owened two gtx 680 2GB Sli (1267/3800mhz, 1.212v, unigine valley 105fps in sli and 56 with only on card). 2GB is limiting me with 2560x1440 when I use 4xMSAA. But with this resolution their is not a big difference in visual impact thats why I don't use it right now. I could play BF4 also with only one card and play it on high. This weekend I sell one of my gtx 680 on egay. The next one in a couple days or weeks.

So I'm ready to upgrade my 680gtx to a gtx 780 not really gtx 780ti. The gtx 880 is not incoming in the next few days I think. What is an allday overclock on air with this card on unigine valley with 1.212volt? Are their hugh differences in overclocking with the brands EVGA, ASUS, MSI? Is it worth to buy an EVGA gtx 780 classified?

I am really thankful for your answers guys.


----------



## Anoxy

Wow, looks like I may need more radiator space after all. Just played Far Cry 3 for a few hours @1.294V and with all my fans at max 1850RPM, my loop was hitting 34-35C and cards were hitting 52C at times. Probably 20C ambient.


----------



## Aesthethc

Whats the average 3D Mark 11 Performance graphics score on a moderately overclocked 780? 14,000 ? 15,000 ? 16,000?

Also do you guys think a single 780 classy with lots of overclocking would be enough to play Battlefield 4 at high settings or maybe medium settings 120 fps avg? no MSAA just Medium FXAA.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Hey gtx 780 guys may I ask you if it is not worth it to buy a gtx 780ti and only buy a gtx 780 and push it to the limit on air? When I see the benchmarkresults in unigine valley I see that the difference is not so big between both cards or exactly the same when you overclock them. I only want to play BF4 2560x1440p on a QNix Monitor. I owened two gtx 680 2GB Sli (1267/3800mhz, 1.212v, unigine valley 105fps in sli and 56 with only on card). 2GB is limiting me with 2560x1440 when I use 4xMSAA. But with this resolution their is not a big difference in visual impact thats why I don't use it right now. I could play BF4 also with only one card and play it on high. This weekend I sell one of my gtx 680 on egay. The next one in a couple days or weeks.
> 
> So I'm ready to upgrade my 680gtx to a gtx 780 not really gtx 780ti. The gtx 880 is not incoming in the next few days I think. What is an allday overclock on air with this card on unigine valley with 1.212volt? Are their hugh differences in overclocking with the brands EVGA, ASUS, MSI? Is it worth to buy an EVGA gtx 780 classified?
> 
> I am really thankful for your answers guys.


IMHO, get a 780 classified, you´ll have a good card with voltage control, better than that a 780Ti classified or the *K|NGP|N*!








The Ti will always get better FPS with the same clocks, but it doesn't justify the price difference, if money isn't an obstacle, get the best card with voltage control!








the 880(?) will not come out so soon, it could take a full year, if AMD doesn't take action! With silicon lottery luck you might get over 1200mhz, the only differences in OC are the voltage capabilities of each card, again silicon lotery, EVGA is good because of their RMA policy!







Reference cards can be overvolted but have weak VRM´s, customed cards have better VRM´s but lack voltage control, except for Classifieds and Lightnings, that have specific voltage control programs!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wow, looks like I may need more radiator space after all. Just played Far Cry 3 for a few hours @1.294V and with all my fans at max 1850RPM, my loop was hitting 34-35C and cards were hitting 52C at times. Probably 20C ambient.


Thats my loop in summertime with 30C ambient temp! But i´ve got my rads and reservoirs outside, now at idle, 11C, temp outside 9C!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Whats the average 3D Mark 11 Performance graphics score on a moderately overclocked 780? 14,000 ? 15,000 ? 16,000?
> 
> Also do you guys think a single 780 classy with lots of overclocking would be enough to play Battlefield 4 at high settings or maybe medium settings 120 fps avg? no MSAA just Medium FXAA.


i think my 1200 core 780 got a 13,000 even in 3dmark11 one time... but i never tried it with my new 1300 core.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i think my 1200 core 780 got a 13,000 even in 3dmark11 one time... but i never tried it with my new 1300 core.


With my GTX780 Lightning @1300/1650 1.25volt in Skyn3t's BIOS rev2 special for lightning, I got 16.500 for GPU score in 3DMark 2011.

But full load with this modded BIOS has flat/steady clock and no GPU boost.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> With my GTX780 Lightning @1300/1650 1.25volt in Skyn3t's BIOS rev2 special for lightning, I got 16.500 for GPU score in 3DMark 2011.
> 
> But full load with this modded BIOS has flat/steady clock and no GPU boost.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all been a while...hope everyone had a good holiday(s).

So here is my current snag:
I have a Reference 780 with a Koolance Block(half block not the full one) installed on it and would like to also install a backplate(just a standard EVGA one). The screws supplied to install the block are quite bulky and I don't see how the backplate will fit. The bracket screws for the actual GPU would be the ones in question. I can take a picture later when I get home from work.
In the meantime I was just wondering how others managed to get their backplates on a card with a block as this is my first one and I didn't even assemble it so I don't have the luxury of being able to say how it was exactly done. Anyway I will take some pics when I get home to better display my issue.


----------



## OlekKing

After flashing my 780s i get 99% usage on 1 card and 50% on the other...what's up with that, reinstalled driver with DDU


----------



## OlekKing

Flashed another bios from REV 3 instead of 3A, will see if i get the same result...


----------



## OlekKing

I'm getting the same issue, also happened when testing Crysis 3 and other games

Anyone have a clue what this might be?


----------



## OlekKing

I went back to my original BIOS and i have consistent usage on both cards, this is what i observed, with the custom bios i would load a game, for example Crysis 3, i would have 99% usage on each card and then it would drop to 50% on the second card after a few seconds of playing and it would stay around there...

I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## garandhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios
> [*] *sky780-FTW-Prim-Secondy*
> [*] 780-FTW-Primary & Secondary
> [*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1032Mhz
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide as well!
> Already replied to your other post in the 780Ti thread!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey Thanks,

Do I have to flash both BIOS on the "FTW", or can I just flash the Primary and keep the original secondary bios (in-case)

Thanks


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> With my GTX780 Lightning @1300/1650 1.25volt in Skyn3t's BIOS rev2 special for lightning, I got 16.500 for GPU score in 3DMark 2011.
> 
> But full load with this modded BIOS has flat/steady clock and no GPU boost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


thanks for the replies, guys. Are you guys on air or water at a 1.25v. OC? I dont have the money for a full block yet only a universal gpu block so whata the highest voltage i can overvolt to while still keeping the VRMs cool by a heatsink + fan ? instead of a fullblock?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


Nice result *Durvelle27*







btw have you tried 332.21 WHQL? Perhaps it can add your GPU score in 3DMark 2011 abit so your score would be the same like mine.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> thanks for the replies, guys. Are you guys on air or water at a 1.25v. OC? I dont have the money for a full block yet only a universal gpu block so whata the highest voltage i can overvolt to while still keeping the VRMs cool by a heatsink + fan ? instead of a fullblock?


Water for me. Full Cover Block
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Nice result *Durvelle27*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw have you tried 332.21 WHQL? Perhaps it can add your GPU score in 3DMark 2011 abit so your score would be the same like mine.


I tried them and had problems. Score would be a lot lower and clocks were unstable so I rolled back


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> thanks for the replies, guys. Are you guys on air or water at a 1.25v. OC? I dont have the money for a full block yet only a universal gpu block so whata the highest voltage i can overvolt to while still keeping the VRMs cool by a heatsink + fan ? instead of a fullblock?


for what you have in terms of setup...I would treat it as an air cooled gpu system and proceed accordingly.


----------



## adman234

Hey all,

780 SC owner here, having some issues with OC

I have the skyn3t 3a-SC-rev3-941 bios on my card, but when I bump the voltage up around 1.2 it throttles my core clock, so is the power limit not disabled properly?

Using MSI afterburner on air, if you need any more specs or anything I am glad to add them. Would really appreciate some help!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> After flashing my 780s i get 99% usage on 1 card and 50% on the other...what's up with that, reinstalled driver with DDU


Roll back to an earlier driver and check again to rule out drivers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Hey Thanks,
> 
> Do I have to flash both BIOS on the "FTW", or can I just flash the Primary and keep the original secondary bios (in-case)
> 
> Thanks


Just flash the primary!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> thanks for the replies, guys. Are you guys on air or water at a 1.25v. OC? I dont have the money for a full block yet only a universal gpu block so whata the highest voltage i can overvolt to while still keeping the VRMs cool by a heatsink + fan ? instead of a fullblock?


I don't recommend that "mod" i have done it in the past but with less powerful cards, they were hot (470,580) but the power that runs through GK110 sets it in a whole different level!
If you cant get a waterblock yet, stay with the stock cooler, try to lower your ambient temperature (yes it makes a difference), increase your case airflow and don't go over 1.240V!
Better safe than sorry!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adman234*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 780 SC owner here, having some issues with OC
> 
> I have the skyn3t 3a-SC-rev3-941 bios on my card, but when I bump the voltage up around 1.2 it throttles my core clock, so is the power limit not disabled properly?
> 
> Using MSI afterburner on air, if you need any more specs or anything I am glad to add them. Would really appreciate some help!


You have to increase the PT by pushing the slider in AB to the right!:



Just set it to 150% and take it from there!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## adman234

Thanks a ton for the reply!!

My PL maxes out at 115% running beta 18 (with the skyn3t bios listed above).

I flashed the bios using this guide: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

and did the 1.3v hack. Is there anything I'm missing?

Thanks again,
Adam


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adman234*
> 
> Thanks a ton for the reply!!
> 
> My PL maxes out at 115% running beta 18 (with the skyn3t bios listed above).
> 
> I flashed the bios using this guide: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210
> 
> and did the 1.3v hack. Is there anything I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Adam


[*] Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
[*] Base core clock 954.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

*EVGA 780 SC Reference*

Try this one and you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash easy and hassle free!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## adman234

ED:

Thanks a ton! I'll give that a try over the weekend! That's exactly what I was looking for but this stuff is impossible to search for on the internet.

Do you guys have a site for paypal donations? I really appreciate the service to the PC gaming community! PM me if you don't want to clutter this thread.

Adam


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adman234*
> 
> ED:
> 
> Thanks a ton! I'll give that a try over the weekend! That's exactly what I was looking for but this stuff is impossible to search for on the internet.
> 
> Do you guys have a site for paypal donations? I really appreciate the service to the PC gaming community! PM me if you don't want to clutter this thread.
> 
> Adam


You can find all the bios and pertinent info in the OP!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Some news from my fresh installed gpu.

I managed to get it stable and artifact free at 1212/1850Mhz with 1.24V using the stock cooler (skyn3t's vbios rev.4. EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1 80.80.21.00.80, AWESOME work my friend







, 133% PT, +196/700Mhz core/mem). Valley: 3160 - 75.5FPS, 15800 3dmark11 gpu score.

IR gun max reading was 85.7°C on the VRM side after second and while running the third valley bench run in a row. Max core temp with fan @ 100% is 72°C.

Disappointed, not that much by the average clocks it can achieve, but from the squeaky noise the acx cooler is producing at 47-48% and 76-77% fan speed. Idle coil whine is quite less, is sparsely doing it now. The GK110 is an awesome performer


----------



## Chomuco

ya nice bios !!









sli asus dc ii oc 3dg










http://gyazo.com/0ffd8f58ca9f59b6f9f0c8811597e451.png


----------



## ILLmatik94

Just sold my ASUS R9 280X on Ebay for $400 and picked up a EVGA 780 SC ACX from a close friend for $500. 2 years extended warranty and he even threw in a brand new backplate he never got around to installing.







Pretty sweet deal considering I bought the 280X last year for only $300. I originally planned on getting a custom R9 290 at MSRP for the extra VRAM and possibly mantle but the current prices are ******ed and I've been waiting long enough already.







I've only managed +40MHz on the core but it boosts to 1175MHz under load. Voltage is capped at 1.187 but I'm definitely not brave enough to attempt a bios flash. I do notice a faint coil whine every now and then but until I can hear it over my loud ass speakers when gaming I have nothing to complain about. Very impressed at 1080P and Shadowplay is THE **** compared to recording with fraps on my FX-6300.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I don't recommend that "mod" i have done it in the past but with less powerful cards, they were hot (470,580) but the power that runs through GK110 sets it in a whole different level!
> If you cant get a waterblock yet, stay with the stock cooler, try to lower your ambient temperature (yes it makes a difference), increase your case airflow and don't go over 1.240V!
> Better safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yeah i feel like the GK110 cards really get a boost from these voltage mods compared to my 670 FTW's. I have an XSPC Raystorm Universal GPU Block but ill get a full block soon. My case airflow is pretty good, and my GPU's do not get toasty at all. So i dont think i will have much of a problem when i get my 780 classy.









Whats the highest "air cooled" 3D Mark 11 Performance Graphics Score youve seen? If you've seen any.... Im curious about 3D Mark 11 Performance because im using that to compare to my 18,000 score 670 ftw x2 to figure out about how less powerful a 780 classy (on air) will be compared to my current set up. I know once i get a full block and OC this thing to 1.25v or 1.3v???? i will come very close to the 18,000 score.

I also need the 3GB VRAM, that too.


----------



## ice445

So I finally pushed my Zotac reference card to its limits and was pleasantly surprised. Absolute maximum using skynet's bios is 1189 on the core at 1.212V. I've settled on 1176 at 1.200 because 13mhz isn't worth that extra voltage to me (I'm at a voltage wall sadly). Memory is Elpida and I can only do +200 without hard freezes in some games, which is meh. It compliments the core clock fine though.

Why was I pleasantly surprised then? Because the ASIC rating is only 65.7%. Pretty terrible. So it getting to 1200 was a miracle really.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Yeah i feel like the GK110 cards really get a boost from these voltage mods compared to my 670 FTW's. I have an XSPC Raystorm Universal GPU Block but ill get a full block soon. My case airflow is pretty good, and my GPU's do not get toasty at all. So i dont think i will have much of a problem when i get my 780 classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the highest "air cooled" 3D Mark 11 Performance Graphics Score youve seen? If you've seen any.... Im curious about 3D Mark 11 Performance because im using that to compare to my 18,000 score 670 ftw x2 to figure out about how less powerful a 780 classy (on air) will be compared to my current set up. I know once i get a full block and OC this thing to 1.25v or 1.3v???? i will come very close to the 18,000 score.
> 
> I also need the 3GB VRAM, that too.


Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_100









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> So I finally pushed my Zotac reference card to its limits and was pleasantly surprised. Absolute maximum using skynet's bios is 1189 on the core at 1.212V. I've settled on 1176 at 1.200 because 13mhz isn't worth that extra voltage to me (I'm at a voltage wall sadly). Memory is Elpida and I can only do +200 without hard freezes in some games, which is meh. It compliments the core clock fine though.
> 
> Why was I pleasantly surprised then? Because the ASIC rating is only 65.7%. Pretty terrible. So it getting to 1200 was a miracle really.


My 68% ASIC Titan goes to [email protected],212V but with voltage "bump" goes to:

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W

You are at OCN! OC that card!







(those voltages are with water, on air dont go over 1.24V...







)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## adman234

Hey Ed:

Still having some troubles, flashed your new bios but nothing in AB seems to have changed. I'm still locked at 115% Power limit.

I can't seem to download the LLC mod in your sig, but I have done the 1.3v unlock previously and that works just fine.

Do I need to reinstall AB?

Thanks for dealing with my newbie questions...









Adam


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Roll back to an earlier driver and check again to rule out drivers!
> Just flash the primary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend that "mod" i have done it in the past but with less powerful cards, they were hot (470,580) but the power that runs through GK110 sets it in a whole different level!
> If you cant get a waterblock yet, stay with the stock cooler, try to lower your ambient temperature (yes it makes a difference), increase your case airflow and don't go over 1.240V!
> Better safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'm downloading the last WHQL driver, 331.82...

So far i've tested Crysis 3, Battlefield 4 SP & MP and DayZ Standalone (Unofficial SLI profile made by a community member, works pretty well) and i've seen the same behaviour across, i've found a stable overclock, i launch the game and probably around 30 seconds to 1 minute of playing i can see the framerate starts dropping up to a point where my GPU2 has 50% usage compared to 99% on GPU1.

Again i observed this on all these games even after a full clean driver reinstall, then like i said, i rolled back to the original official BIOS i had and didn't have these issues.

Please tell me if you've heard about this or have any idea of what it might be.

I'll come back as soon as i'm done testing it with the 331.82 driver.


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Roll back to an earlier driver and check again to rule out drivers!
> Just flash the primary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend that "mod" i have done it in the past but with less powerful cards, they were hot (470,580) but the power that runs through GK110 sets it in a whole different level!
> If you cant get a waterblock yet, stay with the stock cooler, try to lower your ambient temperature (yes it makes a difference), increase your case airflow and don't go over 1.240V!
> Better safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Even with a different driver it's the same thing, also i've paid more attention and noticed that when the framerate drops and the GPU2 Usage becomes 50% both GPUs get a 500Mhz core clock...
What the hell is this. I am unable to find anything like this when searching


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adman234*
> 
> Hey Ed:
> 
> Still having some troubles, flashed your new bios but nothing in AB seems to have changed. I'm still locked at 115% Power limit.
> 
> I can't seem to download the LLC mod in your sig, but I have done the 1.3v unlock previously and that works just fine.
> 
> Do I need to reinstall AB?
> 
> Thanks for dealing with my newbie questions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam


*SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX*

Uninstall AB, delete AB folder inside program files (x86) and reinstall AB 18! then do the volt mod (and the LLC mod if you wish), dont forget to enable "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring"in AB settings!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> I'm downloading the last WHQL driver, 331.82...
> 
> So far i've tested Crysis 3, Battlefield 4 SP & MP and DayZ Standalone (Unofficial SLI profile made by a community member, works pretty well) and i've seen the same behaviour across, i've found a stable overclock, i launch the game and probably around 30 seconds to 1 minute of playing i can see the framerate starts dropping up to a point where my GPU2 has 50% usage compared to 99% on GPU1.
> 
> Again i observed this on all these games even after a full clean driver reinstall, then like i said, i rolled back to the original official BIOS i had and didn't have these issues.
> 
> Please tell me if you've heard about this or have any idea of what it might be.
> 
> I'll come back as soon as i'm done testing it with the 331.82 driver.


What is your original bios for your cards?
Show me a screenshot of GPUz of both your cards please!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 68% ASIC Titan goes to [email protected],212V but with voltage "bump" goes to:
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W
> 
> You are at OCN! OC that card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (those voltages are with water, on air dont go over 1.24V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Haha, I'm only on air sadly so I can't go any further.


----------



## adman234

Ed, I get a 404 when I go to that link for the LLC. Could be something with my uni's internet though.


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX*
> 
> Uninstall AB, delete AB folder inside program files (x86) and reinstall AB 18! then do the volt mod (and the LLC mod if you wish), dont forget to enable "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring"in AB settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your original bios for your cards?
> Show me a screenshot of GPUz of both your cards please!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Original BIOS i had is 80.10.37.00.12 (P2083-0020)

Here's the backup i made of it https://mega.co.nz/#!tVcmXYAS!Fg-zdwQ0J9X0yQX4d0IE3n5RXtEOusQmAiQYvdhtGVU





That's the custom BIOS i have flashed right now, i've tried all of the ones usable on my card so far.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adman234*
> 
> Ed, I get a 404 when I go to that link for the LLC. Could be something with my uni's internet though.


Definitely!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OlekKing

I'm just looking at GPU-Z and when i click on a card it says PCI-E x8 2.0 then after a few seconds it goes to 1.1

***?

Or is it doing it to conserve power in idle?

nvm i forgot it does that, that's why 1 of the cards says 1.1 in the screenshot


----------



## leighspped

i have the 80.10.36.xx.xx bios does this mean i *cant* flash it at all?

source page 1

So is the "EVGA.HC-vBios.rev1" BIOS the one I should be flashing for my EVGA SC reference cooler cards?
According to GPU-Z, my BIOS Version is 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)

The bios version 80.10.37.00.80 is for mobo compatibility only.
That's nothing wrong with 80.10.36.XX.XX. it has been asked many times over and over.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> I'm just looking at GPU-Z and when i click on a card it says PCI-E x8 2.0 then after a few seconds it goes to 1.1
> 
> ***?
> 
> Or is it doing it to conserve power in idle?
> 
> nvm i forgot it does that, that's why 1 of the cards says 1.1 in the screenshot


Hang in there, im checking something in your bios, get back at you later!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> i have the 80.10.36.xx.xx bios does this mean i *cant* flash it at all?
> 
> source page 1
> 
> So is the "EVGA.HC-vBios.rev1" BIOS the one I should be flashing for my EVGA SC reference cooler cards?
> According to GPU-Z, my BIOS Version is 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)
> 
> The bios version 80.10.37.00.80 is for mobo compatibility only.
> That's nothing wrong with 80.10.36.XX.XX. it has been asked many times over and over.


Sorry but i didnt understand your post! What do you need?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hang in there, im checking something in your bios, get back at you later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but i didnt understand your post! What do you need?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Appreciate it a lot, this is really, really confusing.


----------



## leighspped

ok to put it simply which bios do i flash with if i have the 80.10.36.xx.xx


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> ok to put it simply which bios do i flash with if i have the 80.10.36.xx.xx


It's right on the first page. From reading the descriptions, it looks like your options are 3 or 3A.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Appreciate it a lot, this is really, really confusing.


You got PM!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> ok to put it simply which bios do i flash with if i have the 80.10.36.xx.xx


Flash the Rev 3A! you have EZ3flash in my SIG along with my flashing guide!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Cyclops

Alright. So I spent alot of time reading the first post regarding reference 780 BIOSes. I've got the Gigabyte reference card with the reference cooler running the 80.10.37.00.05 BIOS. Nothing seems to be compatible with it. I tried flashing different reference BIOSes but nothing worked. Sometimes it even bricked the card and I had to use another GPU to flash it back to stock.

Which one am I meant to use? Nothing in the OP covers 80.10.37.00.05.


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It's right on the first page. From reading the descriptions, it looks like your options are 3 or 3A.


thanks 3A its tucked away but there


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Alright. So I spent alot of time reading the first post regarding reference 780 BIOSes. I've got the Gigabyte reference card with the reference cooler running the 80.10.37.00.05 BIOS. Nothing seems to be compatible with it. I tried flashing different reference BIOSes but nothing worked. Sometimes it even bricked the card and I had to use another GPU to flash it back to stock.
> 
> Which one am I meant to use? Nothing in the OP covers 80.10.37.00.05.


Send me your bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


 780.zip 130k .zip file


Thanks! I don't know why mine had to be different.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys I just got 2 Asus DirectCU II 780s today and I can not get the top DVI port to work on either card. The top display port seems to work on both cards when I am in the Bios but once I try to load windows the top DVI will not display on either machine. I have tried plugging the cards into two completely different PCs (I am trying them one by one not even attempting SLI for the time being) and the same issue happens on both. Nothing I have done makes the top DVI port work on either card or on either machine. On one machine I even tried fresh installing Windows 8 but I can not even get it to finalize because once windows tries to load I get a black screen that does not go away. Please brothers someone help me. Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## TheMuskr

Quick question, I am currently using precision x and want to switch to afterburner. The problem is that I can get a full 1.212 volts in precision but I when I max the slider out on afterburner I can only get 1.112 volts. Any tips to get the full voltage in AB?


----------



## Durvelle27

I need a medal or cookie or something Lol. Have all the Top 3DMark 11 & Firestrike scores with a 780 & 8350


----------



## Chargeit

OK, Nvidia updated their experience thing today...

I'm fuming here, so bare with me.

It's been crashing on and off, error out the ass.

Basically, this morning, I had less than 300 gb written to my SSD. I just checked it, and it now has 3.3tb worth of writes.

Has anyone else noticed this? I'm pretty sure that shadowplay is responsible.

I'm not a happy camper right now, you guys might want to make sure that bs isn't writing everything to your SSD.

The best part is, I don't see where it's doing it. It's still set to use my HDD.

Considering the issues with this update, and the fact 3tb of data doesn't just happen, there aren't many other explanations.


----------



## sdmf74

I too noticed many gigs written to my 840 pro within the last few days but had not made the connection with Xperience. I have not had any crashes or issues with geforce xperience though


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I too noticed many gigs written to my 840 pro within the last few days but had not made the connection with Xperience. I have not had any crashes or issues with geforce xperience though


Mine updated today.

All I know, is that the last time I checked, my SSD had 0.30 GB written to it. Now, it's over 3tb. That's an impressive amount of data for a 120gb ssd. It's that damned shadowplay, has to be. I can't think of any other way that that much data would suddenly be written to my SSD. It was recording game play.

Like I said, It's all set to use my HDD, for storage, and temp.

Oh, and that 300gb, was from 2 months of use, now, within a days time I have 10 times that amount.

I've had experience crash a few times with tons of error boxes.

There's other things also. I'm having directX issues.

For instance, suddenly heaven wouldn't open fullscreen without giving me a directx error. I reinstalled, now it enters full screen, yet I can't interact with it.

All of these issues started after freaking Nvidia's crap updated. I hadn't up to this point, had any issues with my system.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Mine updated today.
> 
> All I know, is that the last time I checked, my SSD had 0.30 GB written to it. Now, it's over 3tb. That's an impressive amount of data for a 120gb ssd. It's that damned shadowplay, has to be. I can't think of any other way that that much data would suddenly be written to my SSD. It was recording game play.
> 
> Like I said, It's all set to use my HDD, for storage, and temp.
> 
> Oh, and that 300gb, was from 2 months of use, now, within a days time I have 10 times that amount.
> 
> I've had experience crash a few times with tons of error boxes.
> 
> There's other things also. I'm having directX issues.
> 
> For instance, suddenly heaven wouldn't open fullscreen without giving me a directx error. I reinstalled, now it enters full screen, yet I can't interact with it.
> 
> All of these issues started after freaking Nvidia's crap updated. I hadn't up to this point, had any issues with my system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> OK, Nvidia updated their experience thing today...
> 
> I'm fuming here, so bare with me.
> 
> It's been crashing on and off, error out the ass.
> 
> Basically, this morning, I had less than 300 gb written to my SSD. I just checked it, and it now has 3.3tb worth of writes.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? I'm pretty sure that shadowplay is responsible.
> 
> I'm not a happy camper right now, you guys might want to make sure that bs isn't writing everything to your SSD.
> 
> The best part is, I don't see where it's doing it. It's still set to use my HDD.
> 
> Considering the issues with this update, and the fact 3tb of data doesn't just happen, there aren't many other explanations.


Just uninstall it like I did. You don't need GeForce Experience


----------



## sdmf74

Are you saying that you created a shadowplay folder on your D drive and pointed shadowplay to save downloads there? That's what I have done, in which case it shouldnt save anything on your c drive (ssd).
I wish I could be of more help but I would try uninstalling GeForce Xperience and reinstall it. Like I said I have not had any of the errors/crashes you are having. I hope you get it figured out


----------



## Cyclops

Calm down everyone. Just change the directory of "Save location" and "Temporary file location" to a folder outside of your SSD. Those settings can be found in the Shadowplay tab.

When you turn shadowplay on, it automatically records your gameplay and it has to save those files somewhere incase you decide to keep them.


----------



## Chargeit

I had my HDD set up for recording, and temp files from shadowplay. For some reason, it spent the whole day recording my game play to the SSD. I guess using it for temp files, even though I had it pointed towards the HDD. Now, I wasn't even set up to record, it just did it.

I've fixed the DirectX issue, by uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers. I'm now on the previous version.

Yea, I'm over experience. I only used it because of shadow play, which was cool up until this point.

I've fixed it.

I'm sorry i'm not too clear, but, it's 2:30 am. This was unexpected and I should of went to bed about 2 hours ago.

I mainly wanted to put out the warning. I'd make sure it isn't doing anything funky.


----------



## sdmf74

@cyclops That's precisely how I did it.. see previous post

@chargeit glad to see you got it resolved


----------



## jookergaming

I have two balls of GTX 780 SLI EVEG

WATER COOLING

But volts closed by the company

How can I unpack volt Sweet all ways I do not know the subject ride Pius

Are you here to help me through one program team viewer .

http://store0.up-00.com/2013-12/1387017201731.jpg


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jookergaming*
> 
> I have two balls of GTX 780 SLI EVEG
> 
> WATER COOLING
> 
> But volts closed by the company
> 
> How can I unpack volt Sweet all ways I do not know the subject ride Pius
> 
> Are you here to help me through one program team viewer .
> 
> http://store0.up-00.com/2013-12/1387017201731.jpg


Uhhhh...... Which translator did you use?


----------



## rintalahri

Does anyone know where I could find my EVGA gtx780 card, an original 80.10.37.00.05 bios


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Anyone here replaced the TIM on any of the EVGA ACX cooled cards? Just wondering what your gains if any were. If I can gain 3-4C in temps I'll swap the paste out but I don't know how good the paste that EVGA uses is.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Water for me. Full Cover Block
> I tried them and had problems. Score would be a lot lower and clocks were unstable so I rolled back


I didn't know that so you skip 331.93 & 332.21 and still use 331.82, right Durvelle27?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> thanks for the replies, guys. Are you guys on air or water at a 1.25v. OC? I dont have the money for a full block yet only a universal gpu block so whata the highest voltage i can overvolt to while still keeping the VRMs cool by a heatsink + fan ? instead of a fullblock?


You're welcome, mate







Yup my card is on stock cooling/on air cooling







with 1.25volt max temp under 75c and VRM under 55c also memory under 65c.
I use my own profile fan on my card to run abit more faster to cool my card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to increase the PT by pushing the slider in AB to the right!:
> 
> 
> 
> Just set it to 150% and take it from there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


wow nice Afterburner's skin *OccamRazor*








Where did you get that??


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I didn't know that so you skip 331.93 & 332.21 and still use 331.82, right Durvelle27?
> You're welcome, mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup my card is on stock cooling/on air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 1.25volt max temp under 75c and VRM under 55c also memory under 65c.
> I use my own profile fan on my card to run abit more faster to cool my card.
> wow nice Afterburner's skin *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that??


Yep still using 331.82 Drivers


----------



## Anoxy

If I get a new motherboard, should I flash my stock BIOS back first or should I be fine with the custom BIOS?


----------



## Chomuco

stock sli asus gtx 780 dc ll oc
bios Team skyn3t


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> OK, Nvidia updated their experience thing today...
> 
> I'm fuming here, so bare with me.
> 
> It's been crashing on and off, error out the ass.
> 
> Basically, this morning, I had less than 300 gb written to my SSD. I just checked it, and it now has 3.3tb worth of writes.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? I'm pretty sure that shadowplay is responsible.
> 
> I'm not a happy camper right now, you guys might want to make sure that bs isn't writing everything to your SSD.
> 
> The best part is, I don't see where it's doing it. It's still set to use my HDD.
> 
> Considering the issues with this update, and the fact 3tb of data doesn't just happen, there aren't many other explanations.






Regarding GeForce Experience...first thanks for the info and your experience with the experience(lol).
I checked it out after reading set the recording to my HDD and such but noticed an update(I have my auto checks disabled for everything) after doing a manual search for the GeForce Experience and that had some notes regarding a bug fix for the actual software(Experience not Splay) logs writing too much data. You might want to see if you are running the latest version.


----------



## garandhero

Hey,

I am in process of flashing the vBIOS...

How do I know if I have a PLX chip and need to skip #5 and #8?

Please advise!!


----------



## garandhero

Also do I need to do #1, #2 before I start?

I am running 2x GTX 780 "FTW" cards - so what numbers do I hit lol?


----------



## garandhero

Ugh this is what I'm saying the current guide is really lacking direction for flashing GPU - it's too high level.

I got all the files in the same directory, I ran ez3flash - I'm lookign at

PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
* nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"

# 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
# 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
# 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
# 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "

* Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
* and if you have *PLX chip* or if any those command above fail to flash.

# 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "
# 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
# 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
# 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "
# 9. nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #5 "
# 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #6 "

# 11. nvflash --help " All you need to know about Nvflash "

So now what?

Do I just hit 1 enter, 2 enter, 3 enter? or do I hit 1 enter, 2, enter, 6 enter, 7 enter, 8 enter, 9 enter?

I also only want to flash the primary bios on the "FTW' it's a dual bios card, but I'm only looking to flash the BIOS so please can you give me some direction

Please help.


----------



## jookergaming

google


----------



## jookergaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Uhhhh...... Which translator did you use?


google


----------



## garandhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jookergaming*
> 
> google


Seriously?? I've googled.


----------



## jookergaming

I do not know English well
I understand a little bit but I do not know I write


----------



## SonyHD

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7agew/


----------



## ice445

Congrats, that's a very nice clock. Is that your 24/7?


----------



## SonyHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Congrats, that's a very nice clock. Is that your 24/7?


No. Only oc


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> Regarding GeForce Experience...first thanks for the info and your experience with the experience(lol).
> I checked it out after reading set the recording to my HDD and such but noticed an update(I have my auto checks disabled for everything) after doing a manual search for the GeForce Experience and that had some notes regarding a bug fix for the actual software(Experience not Splay) logs writing too much data. You might want to see if you are running the latest version.


I was running the newest version, it updated yesterday.

I had it set to check updates, but not auto install. I allowed it to install when I was notified of the update.

Personally, I'm done with GeForce Experience. ShadowPlay was the only reason I used it, but, if I'm going to have to worry about it messing up, and using my SSD like a cum rag, it isn't worth it. I feel violated...

_*A screen I had taken before realizing what was happening. Notice the recording settings. I had it set to Manual before, not shadow/manual.*_



As you can see above, what happened is when experience updated, it changed my recording settings from Manual, to shadow/manual. Basically, I previously had it set to only record when I told it to, it defaulted to record everything. I was able to figure that out, but, what still doesn't make sense, is the settings were still pointing towards the HDD, not the SSD. I don't understand why it was using the SSD.

So, the update Turned on shadow, and defaulted to the OS drive while still saying inside of the program that it was using my HDD. I went to record a gameplay video, turned on ShadowPlay to record a 3 min video thinking it was set to manual, and the whole time it was sitting there, it was recording everything I did, writing as temp files to my SSD.

This wouldn't of been a problem, had it been using my HDD to record the shadow portion of it as set up to do. Instead, it defaulted to my SSD for some reason, while still saving the final video to my HDD.

The crashes, errors, and directX issues were just icing on the cake, and fixed by uninstalling, and reinstalling my drivers.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonyHD*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7agew/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's game stable? What's your asic?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I didn't know that so you skip 331.93 & 332.21 and still use 331.82, right Durvelle27?
> You're welcome, mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup my card is on stock cooling/on air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 1.25volt max temp under 75c and VRM under 55c also memory under 65c.
> I use my own profile fan on my card to run abit more faster to cool my card.
> wow nice Afterburner's skin *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that??


Here you go:

Green_Fusion_II.zip 815k .zip file


Skyn3t´s special treat!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Ugh this is what I'm saying the current guide is really lacking direction for flashing GPU - it's too high level.
> 
> I got all the files in the same directory, I ran ez3flash - I'm lookign at
> 
> PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
> * nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> * Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
> * and if you have *PLX chip* or if any those command above fail to flash.
> 
> # 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "
> # 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
> # 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
> # 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "
> # 9. nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #5 "
> # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #6 "
> 
> # 11. nvflash --help " All you need to know about Nvflash "
> 
> So now what?
> 
> Do I just hit 1 enter, 2 enter, 3 enter? or do I hit 1 enter, 2, enter, 6 enter, 7 enter, 8 enter, 9 enter?
> 
> I also only want to flash the primary bios on the "FTW' it's a dual bios card, but I'm only looking to flash the BIOS so please can you give me some direction
> 
> Please help.


"Unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder,put the bios to flash inside the folder you just created, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1 (to disable write protect and its done only once, no need for subsequent flashes, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!"

The first part of the guide is just a printout of what you see when you start ez3flash.bat, the second part is the flashing procedures!
Run this command and show me a screenshot please: nvflash --list









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jookergaming*
> 
> I do not know English well
> I understand a little bit but I do not know I write


What is your native language? i speak a few and roughly understand another few!







Maybe i can help!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## garandhero

Occam Thanks,

I was able to Flash - but I did not do #1 to disable write protect, is that a problem???

I've noticed much improved stability at higher clocks using higher - voltage, but I'm afraid Heaven scores have gone down. I assume because it's not boosting as much, and I simply can't go any higher because the temps are getting about 89' C.

Suggestions?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Occam Thanks,
> 
> I was able to Flash - but I did not do #1 to disable write protect, is that a problem???
> 
> I've noticed much improved stability at higher clocks using higher - voltage, but I'm afraid Heaven scores have gone down. I assume because it's not boosting as much, and I simply can't go any higher because the temps are getting about 89' C.
> 
> Suggestions?


If the flash was successful means the write protect was already disabled!
Go water!!!! Go, go go!








Anf fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## garandhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If the flash was successful means the write protect was already disabled!
> Go water!!!! Go, go go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anf fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Occam, I added my rig. I also lowered my voltage to 1.187 and am getting much better temps.

Currently have my cards overclocked to 1233 core, and 7000 memory (+200 and +495 respectively) max temp for top card, ~85'c, How is that for air??

I think I might still have some headroom as well.

EDIT: Got it up to +210, +495 @1.187, reached 89'C though :|

Anything higher starts to artifact, and +220 just straight up crashed.

If I pushed more voltage, it might be stable at higher, but the temps are already starting to worry me so dialed it back down to +200, +495 which seems pretty good maxing out at 85'c

OCCAM - One problem w/ the BIOS - it's still not letting me set my fan speed below 39%, well it does technically, I can drag the fan curve down below 39% - but my fans don't actually go down that slow... Anyway to fix?


----------



## seryou92

Just recently started looking for a nice 24/7 clock on my 780 while keeping it on stock voltage. For curiosity's sake, can anyone tell me what a 780 at 1137 core is close to in performance?


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> Just recently started looking for a nice 24/7 clock on my 780 while keeping it on stock voltage. For curiosity's sake, can anyone tell me what a 780 at 1137 core is close to in performance?


A reference R9 290 @ stock clocks.


----------



## ice445

nvm


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> Just recently started looking for a nice 24/7 clock on my 780 while keeping it on stock voltage. For curiosity's sake, can anyone tell me what a 780 at 1137 core is close to in performance?


http://www.hardware.fr/articles/910-25/recapitulatif-performances.html

GTX 780 boost max @1137mhz > GTX Titan and GTX780 Ti @ boost max 993/1006


----------



## seryou92

Good enough for me, thanks for the help.


----------



## worms14

Is this normal behavior for the BIOS that skyn3t BOOST BF 4 is not constant and jumps on the core from 780MHz to a maximum OC that I have set?
Because in my case this is the case and I can not deal with it, it seemed to me that I had fixed the timing clocks core. Memory timings are fixed.
What could be caused,can somehow be suppressed, and set a fixed timings in 3D?


----------



## HunteRetnuH

I own an MSI gtx 780 frozr oc edition. On air, should I stay away from the PT sliders?


----------



## SonyHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wow, that's game stable? What's your asic?


ASIC 82.4% for GPU-Z 0.7.5
Game and benchmark stable 1362 MHz 1.2V-1.35V
SonyHD vel Blue PiK
http://hwbot.org/submission/2436690_blue_pik_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_780_24343_marks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Is this normal behavior for the BIOS that skyn3t BOOST BF 4 is not constant and jumps on the core from 780MHz to a maximum OC that I have set?
> Because in my case this is the case and I can not deal with it, it seemed to me that I had fixed the timing clocks core. Memory timings are fixed.
> What could be caused,can somehow be suppressed, and set a fixed timings in 3D?


Use a software more reliable and less buggy than BF4!
The only reason a GPU is jumping in usage and clocks is only software not loading the core enough!
Anyway you'll never have a constant clock because every software (being games or benches etc) will always shift the P-states from P00 to P02:

P-states are the voltage set in bios for all the power states the GPU requires:

P00 = Maximum 3D state
P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
P08 = Idle state

You could also have driver issues! Use DDU (http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html) to clean your system from driver leftovers and re install drivers again! Also reinstall precisionX but after uninstalling delete the folder inside program files (x86) to have a clean installation!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunteRetnuH*
> 
> I own an MSI gtx 780 frozr oc edition. On air, should I stay away from the PT sliders?


First you need to understand a little about what is PT:

From one of my articles:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

And read my OC guide, it covers quite a few basics too!









*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Occam, I added my rig. I also lowered my voltage to 1.187 and am getting much better temps.
> 
> Currently have my cards overclocked to 1233 core, and 7000 memory (+200 and +495 respectively) max temp for top card, ~85'c, How is that for air??
> 
> I think I might still have some headroom as well.
> 
> EDIT: Got it up to +210, +495 @1.187, reached 89'C though :|
> 
> Anything higher starts to artifact, and +220 just straight up crashed.
> 
> If I pushed more voltage, it might be stable at higher, but the temps are already starting to worry me so dialed it back down to +200, +495 which seems pretty good maxing out at 85'c
> 
> OCCAM - One problem w/ the BIOS - it's still not letting me set my fan speed below 39%, well it does technically, I can drag the fan curve down below 39% - but my fans don't actually go down that slow... Anyway to fix?


Still your SIG doesnt show, are you sure you enabled it to "show of stuff in your signature"?
Sometimes less is more, in your case a gaming difference of 50mhz (1200 - 1250), you simply wont notice it that much in games, only in benches, but if benching is your "game" then you need water or another "exotic" cooling!








The reason some cards have high fan settings are due to a technicality on the fans sizes according to flow design of course, a bigger fan will need less revs to achieve the same airflow thus needing lower fan% settings, your fans are probably smaller leading to a higher minimum % fan speed!
By the way that is set by factory manufacturer standards and cant be changed easily, a good example is ASUS DCII and EVGA FTW, but even with higher % fan speed you wont notice any annoying extra noise, the coolers are silent enough!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Blatsz32

quick question: I currently own 2 MSI 780tfs, in BF4 my cards seem to cause a dx error. This happens especially when my cards breach 80c. Are my cards doing some sort ot throttling? It sometimes causes me to crash and auto reboot. I guess questions, is this a common occurance for 780s?

Also I've tried the volt/llc mod but Afterburner will not let me save this part:

Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h


----------



## zarkomortala

Is there a water block (full plate) for Gigabyte 780GTX OC rev 2.0 somewhere on the web?


----------



## Kraanipea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarkomortala*
> 
> Is there a water block (full plate) for Gigabyte 780GTX OC rev 2.0 somewhere on the web?


EK Water Blocks is making one for it. I don't know the release date though.


----------



## jprovido

got an antec kuhler 620 lying around.

nzxt kraken g10 for my gtx 780. yhay or ney? not really happy with my temps atm


----------



## Kraanipea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> got an antec kuhler 620 lying around.
> 
> nzxt kraken g10 for my gtx 780. yhay or ney? not really happy with my temps atm


I'd say yhay when you manage to get some heatsinks on the VRMs


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> I'd say yhay when you manage to get some heatsinks on the VRMs


i dont think i can buy vrm heatsinks in my area. can i just ghetto mod some heatsinks with a hacksaw or something? i do have some thermal pads here as well


----------



## SDhydro

First time with gpu subzero with dry ice. Learned very quickly gpu doesn't like -60c and very hard to control temp in the -30c to -40c temp range with dry ice. Would recommend ln2 for better control.

Well this seems about the best I can do with the bios I was using and dry ice. Started hitting power limit on skyn3t 3a bios for my asus gtx 780dc2 card which I believe is about 500w from gpu alone. Here are some pics included the start of the vid card insulation.

I wanted to say thanks to skyn3t for his excellent contributions with all the modded bios he provides and thank you FtW420 for the quick responses to the many questions Ive asked him lol. And thanks to everyone who helps contribute on these forums


----------



## Kraanipea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> i dont think i can buy vrm heatsinks in my area. can i just ghetto mod some heatsinks with a hacksaw or something? i do have some thermal pads here as well


You can try without the heatsinks at first, but keep an eye on the VRM. Without any clocking it should be fine. But if you want to clock, then i suggest you get some heatsinks. Ghetto mod ones should work fine.
Thermal image of Titan w. G10 under Furmark

I just ran my Asus 780GTX at 1306MHz @ 1.187V on 3Dmark Firestrike. It ran fine but GPU-Z is showing some weird spikes in VRM temps like -400 and +400 C and some abnormal spikes in VDDC Current and Power too. The card is watercooled but should I be worried? I know those aren't real, but maybe I'm pushing the card too much so it goes crazy?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> quick question: I currently own 2 MSI 780tfs, in BF4 my cards seem to cause a dx error. This happens especially when my cards breach 80c. Are my cards doing some sort ot throttling? It sometimes causes me to crash and auto reboot. I guess questions, is this a common occurance for 780s?
> 
> Also I've tried the volt/llc mod but Afterburner will not let me save this part:
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h


Use this:

InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file

After adding the values to the registry right click on the folder or file you want to alter and in the drop down menu click "take ownership" then change and save what ever you want!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> You can try without the heatsinks at first, but keep an eye on the VRM. Without any clocking it should be fine. But if you want to clock, then i suggest you get some heatsinks. Ghetto mod ones should work fine.
> Thermal image of Titan w. G10 under Furmark
> 
> I just ran my Asus 780GTX at 1306MHz @ 1.187V on 3Dmark Firestrike. It ran fine but GPU-Z is showing some weird spikes in VRM temps like -400 and +400 C and some abnormal spikes in VDDC Current and Power too. The card is watercooled but should I be worried? I know those aren't real, but maybe I'm pushing the card too much so it goes crazy?


I wouldn't worry I see the same spikes with my asus gtx 780 dc2 card in gpu-z.


----------



## Kraanipea

I tried to do the MSI AB volt mod but I didn't get 41, i got invalid. Does it mean I can't unlock the Voltage?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> I tried to do the MSI AB volt mod but I didn't get 41, i got invalid. Does it mean I can't unlock the Voltage?


Did you try both "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" and "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> I tried to do the MSI AB volt mod but I didn't get 41, i got invalid. Does it mean I can't unlock the Voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Did you try both *"msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"* and "*msiafterburner /ri4,20,99"*


If any of these commands return invalid means you dont have the NCP4206 voltage controller in your card, so, no you cant unlock voltage!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## worms14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use a software more reliable and less buggy than BF4!
> The only reason a GPU is jumping in usage and clocks is only software not loading the core enough!
> Anyway you'll never have a constant clock because every software (being games or benches etc) will always shift the P-states from P00 to P02:
> 
> P-states are the voltage set in bios for all the power states the GPU requires:
> 
> P00 = Maximum 3D state
> P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
> P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
> P08 = Idle state
> 
> You could also have driver issues! Use DDU (http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html) to clean your system from driver leftovers and re install drivers again! Also reinstall precisionX but after uninstalling delete the folder inside program files (x86) to have a clean installation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I reinstalled again the BIOS, drivers, EVGA Precisions, Riva Tuner.
Unfortunately, nothing helps, timing graphics in BF 4 is not even on the test that I have the Heaven.
BF4-954MHz max
Heaven - 1071MHz max and this was arranged.
Voltage 1.212v and PL 150%. Maximum OC 1300MHz graphics can setbut do not see the point if it does not work properly in BF4, it seemed to me that once before reinstalling the system work is more properly.


----------



## Kraanipea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If any of these commands return invalid means you dont have the NCP4206 voltage controller in your card, so, no you cant unlock voltage!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yes i tried both. Even BIOS flash wouldn't help then? What a waste of a card then


----------



## Cyclops

Hey Razor.

Any news about that Gigabyte 780 BIOS I sent you?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Finally updated my drivers too 332.21, and had no issues with the voltage modifications still being intact afterwards. Just so everyone knows.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Green_Fusion_II.zip 815k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


OK thank you *OccamRazor*








Add +rep for you, *E*d


----------



## EliteReplay

are there any news on the new GPUs Nvidia will released?


----------



## Gerbacio

I made a thread and no-one replied
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814125471

469$

this seems like a sweet deal

i can also grab a nvidia branded 770 with a titan cooler from my job from 336$ im afraid it wont be as long lasting as the 780 and the titan cooler might be too loud (big issue)

i play 1080p 60hz but thats changing soon !!

i want to if possible do a single card solution

i had to sell my video card due to being unemployed but now i have some coin and the GTX 460 is not cutting it :S

any advice would be welcome ...thanks alot and expect some rep!


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I made a thread and no-one replied
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814125471
> 
> 469$
> 
> this seems like a sweet deal
> 
> i can also grab a nvidia branded 770 with a titan cooler from my job from 336$ im afraid it wont be as long lasting as the 780 and the titan cooler might be too loud (big issue)
> 
> i play 1080p 60hz but thats changing soon !!
> 
> i want to if possible do a single card solution
> 
> i had to sell my video card due to being unemployed but now i have some coin and the GTX 460 is not cutting it :S
> 
> any advice would be welcome ...thanks alot and expect some rep!


The rev 2 windforce is a nice card mine o/ced out of the box to about 1250core and after a lovely skynet bios now sits 24/7 at 1280 nice and quiet great card and supposedly there working on water blocks for them aswell now


----------



## nikoli707

that $469 AR price is nice but living in california i have to pay tax so i tend to avoid newegg as much as possible. for me the total would be $532 before the $20 rebate. tiger direct doesn't charge tax and only charges like $9.95 for shipping and they will price match the newegg $489 pre rebate price so my total would be about $500 even for that non ghz model rev.2 windforce 780.

im trying to hold out for the mantle drivers which are supposedly going to be here within a week or so and im hoping i can jump on some better deals like i saw back between mid nov mid dec 13. the msi gaming went for $429 AR and the lightning went for $449 AR and the evga acx 2784 version went for $459 no rebate.

im personally stuck on either getting the simple 2784 evga but would like the 3788 classified if i had a choice. but if i see an out the door price on a gb windforce for around $470 i will jump on that too. evga msi and gigabyte are the only brands i would be willing to purchase and im kinda over msi and as much as i like them it seems they only use crappy elpida memory on the 780s. i know for a fact they have hynix in 760s and 770s though.

i keep looking everyday though so if and when i find a sweet deal i will post when i purchase. my 7950 sold for $366 on ebay so i got money burning a whole in my pocket waiting and my rig is down until then as my monitor needs dual link dvi.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I made a thread and no-one replied
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814125471
> 
> 469$
> 
> this seems like a sweet deal
> 
> i can also grab a nvidia branded 770 with a titan cooler from my job from 336$ im afraid it wont be as long lasting as the 780 and the titan cooler might be too loud (big issue)
> 
> i play 1080p 60hz but thats changing soon !!
> 
> i want to if possible do a single card solution
> 
> i had to sell my video card due to being unemployed but now i have some coin and the GTX 460 is not cutting it :S
> 
> any advice would be welcome ...thanks alot and expect some rep!


If you want my 







search around the web or @ OCN market a used 780 Classified and enjoy the performance at stock, if you want to OC the card you get the Classy voltage tool up to 1.350V!
Dont look back!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Durvelle27

Is it possible to upscale 1080P Videos to 4K with the 780


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you want my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search around the web or @ OCN market a used 780 Classified and enjoy the performance at stock, if you want to OC the card you get the Classy voltage tool up to 1.350V!
> Dont look back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


its a gift so its from a credit card

the highest i can go $$$ is the EVGA 780 FTW

i love EVGA support and their Step up program is always a fail safe!


----------



## rhinitis

My new dream machine


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> its a gift so its from a credit card
> 
> the highest i can go $$$ is the EVGA 780 FTW
> 
> i love EVGA support and their Step up program is always a fail safe!


For this price difference I still would go for the classified:











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Cyclops

Any news on that 780 BIOS? Is it unique, modifiable, or should I give up hope?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For this price difference I still would go for the classified:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Graphics-384-Bit-03G-P4-3784-KR/dp/B00EM2JQ8E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390785621&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+gtx780+ftw

Getting it from amazon thou!

509 after rebate .....529 before!

so even under amazon price ill end up paying 50$ more for the Classy! and a few more Mhz

im not putting it under water either so i will aim for a air overclock mild one that i can keep 24/7

is the difference worth 50$?

P.S. i greatly appreciate your imput


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> its a gift so its from a credit card
> 
> the highest i can go $$$ is the EVGA 780 FTW
> 
> i love EVGA support and their Step up program is always a fail safe!


EVGA Step up only covers reference design cards with no factory OC and it only applies to cards from the same generation. It's not as great of a feature as people are led to believe.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Graphics-384-Bit-03G-P4-3784-KR/dp/B00EM2JQ8E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390785621&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+gtx780+ftw
> 
> Getting it from amazon thou!
> 
> 509 after rebate .....529 before!
> 
> so even under amazon price ill end up paying 50$ more for the Classy! and a few more Mhz
> 
> im not putting it under water either so i will aim for a air overclock mild one that i can keep 24/7
> 
> is the difference worth 50$?
> 
> P.S. i greatly appreciate your imput


Why not used? You still have Amazons warranty! http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00E8PAAUS/ref=sr_1_1_olp?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390787494&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+gtx780+classified&condition=used










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> EVGA Step up only covers reference design cards with no factory OC and it only applies to cards from the same generation. It's not as great of a feature as people are led to believe.


You're not forgotten buddy!








Things just have been hectic with the KPE bios modd!








As soon as i can ill PM you!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Why not used? You still have Amazons warranty! http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00E8PAAUS/ref=sr_1_1_olp?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390787494&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+gtx780+classified&condition=used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not forgotten buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things just have been hectic with the KPE bios modd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as i can ill PM you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For this price difference I still would go for the classified:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


You are a gangster!! thanks a million...i might do that

what are my chances of catching a Overclocking dud?? or a bad card?

will i still be elegible for a EVGA step up??? all i was making sure is that maxwell doesn't drop in less than 3 months and i can jump on the train or maybe even getting more powerfull card!

warranties and everything the same ???

i want to get at least a decent OC


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You're not forgotten buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things just have been hectic with the KPE bios modd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as i can ill PM you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


<3 Much love.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Does anyone have any ideas on how to keep the top card cooler? Looks like it runs about 10 degrees hotter than the bottom card. I already have 7 fans installed in my case.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> You are a gangster!! thanks a million...i might do that
> 
> what are my chances of catching a Overclocking dud?? or a bad card?
> 
> will i still be elegible for a EVGA step up??? all i was making sure is that maxwell doesn't drop in less than 3 months and i can jump on the train or maybe even getting more powerfull card!
> 
> warranties and everything the same ???
> 
> i want to get at least a decent OC


Expect a full Maxwell core (20/30% faster than your card) in 1/1.5 years time, depending on AMD of course! this year you will only see gtx 660 counterparts and by christmas perhaps a 770+ equivalent!
If your new classy makes 1300mhz it will take more than a year for nvidia to launch a card that powerfull!
All depending on AMD response with mantle (serious!??!!?!







a company that cant make good drivers will release a API to improve gaming?!?! really?!?!!?







) or the 290X refresh or even a new chip... (lol)
GCN 2.0, rumors have it that they will be shipping prototypes to testers by the end of Q214. so, you even might grab another classy down the road cheap and will last over maxwell!








As always my 2 cents!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Expect a full Maxwell core (20/30% faster than your card) in 1/1.5 years time, depending on AMD of course! this year you will only see gtx 660 counterparts and by christmas perhaps a 770+ equivalent!
> If your new classy makes 1300mhz it will take more than a year for nvidia to launch a card that powerfull!
> All depending on AMD response with mantle (serious!??!!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a company that cant make good drivers will release a API to improve gaming?!?! really?!?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or the 290X refresh or even a new chip... (lol)
> GCN 2.0, rumors have it that they will be shipping prototypes to testers by the end of Q214. so, you even might grab another classy down the road cheap and will last over maxwell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Solid point..are the warranties the same? Can I still register with evga for all the benefits


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraanipea*
> 
> Yes i tried both. Even BIOS flash wouldn't help then? What a waste of a card then


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If any of these commands return invalid means you dont have the NCP4206 voltage controller in your card, so, no you cant unlock voltage!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I am having the same issue plus others. Even if I use the voltage controller and voltage all the way up I cant go pass +200 on the core and +690 on mem. I am about to take back the cards, How would you know if the cards have the NCP4206 voltage controller?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I am having the same issue plus others. Even if I use the voltage controller and voltage all the way up I cant go pass +200 on the core and +690 on mem. I am about to take back the cards, How would you know if the cards have the NCP4206 voltage controller?


its ALL in the OP

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044

if you do not unlock the voltage following those instructions.. you do not have the NCP4206 controller.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to keep the top card cooler? Looks like it runs about 10 degrees hotter than the bottom card. I already have 7 fans installed in my case.


outside of water, it is the nature of the beast.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> its ALL in the OP
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> 
> if you do not unlock the voltage following those instructions.. you do not have the NCP4206 controller.


I know I don't have it, after several try's. My question is how would you know if the card have them when getting new one's or is it just share luck.

Are my numbers ok then for a classy using the controller to 1.35v?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I know I don't have it, after several try's. My question is how would you know if the card have them when getting new one's or is it just share luck.
> 
> Are my numbers ok then for a classy using the controller to 1.35v?


Take off the cooler and look for it on the PCB.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Take off the cooler and look for it on the PCB.


Thanks, so I guess it's share luck, when you buy one.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to keep the top card cooler? Looks like it runs about 10 degrees hotter than the bottom card. I already have 7 fans installed in my case.


sadly you only have two options.

water or nzxt g10


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I am having the same issue plus others. Even if I use the voltage controller and voltage all the way up I cant go pass +200 on the core and +690 on mem. I am about to take back the cards, How would you know if the cards have the NCP4206 voltage controller?


Reference cards always have the NCP4206; non-reference can either have the NCP420*8* which i have had reports of the volt mod working but not the LLC mode and CHIL 8138 which come in the Classified:
and DIGI+ with the ASP1212





NCP4206 Ex: MSI Gaming



DIGI+ ASP1212 Ex: ASUS DCII



CHIL 8318 Ex: EVGA Classified

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## JayKthnx

just replaced my sli 670's for a 780, with a second on the way soon.


----------



## Cyclops

Ah boy, I messed something up bad. I was trying to flash a modified BIOS and something went wrong. Long story short, I can't boot into windows with drivers installed, computer keeps restarting.

I tried to flash back the original BIOS but there is a problem. Windows version of NVflash won't recognize the third card. It can only flash the BIOS for the first and second cards. I tried to use the CMD to force flash the BIOS but I found something unusual.

When I try to use the --protectoff command, the first two cards are recognized as 10DE.1004.10DE.104B but the third card is recognized as 10DE.1004.000.000. I don't know what's going on but that just doesn't sound right.

Anyone has any clue what I can do to fix this? Help







.

PS: I tried to -4 -5 -6 x.rom but it keeps saying: I/O Error: Cannot Open File:x.rom

I have the rom named as "test.rom" so it's not like it's hard to miss-spell it or anything, I tried 3 of the latest versions of NVflash and they all return the same error message.









Edit:

Apparently the 10DE.104B part is the Vendor ID which in this case is NVidia. Card #1 and Card #2 both have that and are detected as NVidia GPUs under GPU-Z.

The third card however, is marked as "Unidentified". I can't even save the BIOS through GPU-Z in order to check it for deficiencies.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Ah boy, I messed something up bad. I was trying to flash a modified BIOS and something went wrong. Long story short, I can't boot into windows with drivers installed, computer keeps restarting.
> 
> I tried to flash back the original BIOS but there is a problem. Windows version of NVflash won't recognize the third card. It can only flash the BIOS for the first and second cards. I tried to use the CMD to force flash the BIOS but I found something unusual.
> 
> When I try to use the --protectoff command, the first two cards are recognized as 10DE.1004.10DE.104B but the third card is recognized as 10DE.1004.000.000. I don't know what's going on but that just doesn't sound right.
> 
> Anyone has any clue what I can do to fix this? Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS: I tried to -4 -5 -6 x.rom but it keeps saying: I/O Error: Cannot Open File:x.rom
> 
> I have the rom named as "test.rom" so it's not like it's hard to miss-spell it or anything, I tried 3 of the latest versions of NVflash and they all return the same error message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Apparently the 10DE.104B part is the Vendor ID which in this case is NVidia. Card #1 and Card #2 both have that and are detected as NVidia GPUs under GPU-Z.
> 
> The third card however, is marked as "Unidentified". I can't even save the BIOS through GPU-Z in order to check it for deficiencies.


You can go to windows right?
You need to go to control panel > folder options > view > untick the "hide extensions for unknown file types"
Now try it again! if it still doesnt work try this command: nvflash -override -6

Report back!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Ah boy, I messed something up bad. I was trying to flash a modified BIOS and something went wrong. Long story short, I can't boot into windows with drivers installed, computer keeps restarting.
> 
> I tried to flash back the original BIOS but there is a problem. Windows version of NVflash won't recognize the third card. It can only flash the BIOS for the first and second cards. I tried to use the CMD to force flash the BIOS but I found something unusual.
> 
> When I try to use the --protectoff command, the first two cards are recognized as 10DE.1004.10DE.104B but the third card is recognized as 10DE.1004.000.000. I don't know what's going on but that just doesn't sound right.
> 
> Anyone has any clue what I can do to fix this? Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS: I tried to -4 -5 -6 x.rom but it keeps saying: I/O Error: Cannot Open File:x.rom
> 
> I have the rom named as "test.rom" so it's not like it's hard to miss-spell it or anything, I tried 3 of the latest versions of NVflash and they all return the same error message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Apparently the 10DE.104B part is the Vendor ID which in this case is NVidia. Card #1 and Card #2 both have that and are detected as NVidia GPUs under GPU-Z.
> 
> The third card however, is marked as "Unidentified". I can't even save the BIOS through GPU-Z in order to check it for deficiencies.


Boot to DOS again and type nvflash --list make a note of the GPU order and post back you may need to force flash the thrid GPU witha different command

you may see something like this

Code:



Code:


nvflash --list

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)

NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
<0> GK1xx                (10DE,100A,3842,3888) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00


----------



## Cyclops

Override -6 x.rom returns the same error message. Show file format is already enabled.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 
> 
> Override -6 x.rom returns the same error message. Show file format is already enabled.


try that, it will go directly to the third GPU.

Code:



Code:


nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 x.rom


----------



## Cyclops

Ah, same crap:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Ah, same crap:


can you boot into windows or not ?

you are on windows . hold on.


----------



## Cyclops

Wow, thanks alot man, you were more than helpful with your code wizardry. If only I had a pocket skyn3t.


----------



## skyn3t

@Cyclops

bios is not a ps one









fixed now.


----------



## Cyclops

lol. Hey that was over 15 years ago leave me alone







.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> lol. Hey that was over 15 years ago leave me alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha.


----------



## zigo

I'm successfully flashing the bios according to nvflash (I have Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 with stock VB 80.80.21.00.3B), but I still can't lower the fan below 37%.The quiet fan profile bios from OP isn't changing the idle speed 37% 1100rpm to 20% 1100rpm.I want tu reduce idle rpm from 1100 to 800....so far no one software can do that . thanks on advance


----------



## hypespazm

would anyone put a h60 on a gtx780


----------



## Molten

Im really have problems with my 780, it seems to be under performing. League will run at 60FPS but wont be smooth and will dip down to 40 or 50, same with all the other games I play. My gpu is only at 30% usage, and cpu at 40%. Why wont my card use its max performance? My screen goes upto 122Hz but it cant seem to get 122FPS because its only using 30-40% of my card. Any help?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> would anyone put a h60 on a gtx780


I have what is basically a h80 on my 780 Classy. It does great.


----------



## Skovsgaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have what is basically a h80 on my 780 Classy. It does great.


What about the VRM?


----------



## criminal

Naked with a couple of 120mm fans blowing over the card. Highest temperature I have seen on the vrms was right at 77-78c. Memory chips stay around the high 60s. This is with 1.35v on the core and 1.66v on the memory. Temperatures are about 10c less than those during long gaming sessions at 1.212v on the core and 1.6v on the memory.

Edit: Core temps max out at 66-67c with 1.35v and about 54c with 1.212 during the long gaming sessions. To clarify, the only time I run 1.35v is during benching sessions. And I typically always allow temperatures to drop back down close to idle before I continue to bench. I never run back to back tests at 1.35v just to stay on the safe side.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Ah boy, I messed something up bad. I was trying to flash a modified BIOS and something went wrong. Long story short, I can't boot into windows with drivers installed, computer keeps restarting.
> 
> I tried to flash back the original BIOS but there is a problem. Windows version of NVflash won't recognize the third card. It can only flash the BIOS for the first and second cards. I tried to use the CMD to force flash the BIOS but I found something unusual.
> 
> When I try to use the --protectoff command, the first two cards are recognized as 10DE.1004.10DE.104B but the third card is recognized as 10DE.1004.000.000. I don't know what's going on but that just doesn't sound right.
> 
> Anyone has any clue what I can do to fix this? Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS: I tried to -4 -5 -6 x.rom but it keeps saying: I/O Error: Cannot Open File:x.rom
> 
> I have the rom named as "test.rom" so it's not like it's hard to miss-spell it or anything, I tried 3 of the latest versions of NVflash and they all return the same error message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Apparently the 10DE.104B part is the Vendor ID which in this case is NVidia. Card #1 and Card #2 both have that and are detected as NVidia GPUs under GPU-Z.
> 
> The third card however, is marked as "Unidentified". I can't even save the BIOS through GPU-Z in order to check it for deficiencies.


I would say Flash the First 2 than remove them and try to flash the last card alone

the CMD I use is nvflash x.Rom --override -6


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigo*
> 
> I'm successfully flashing the bios according to nvflash (I have Asus DC II GTX 780 B1 with stock VB 80.80.21.00.3B), but I still can't lower the fan below 37%.The quiet fan profile bios from OP isn't changing the idle speed 37% 1100rpm to 20% 1100rpm.I want tu reduce idle rpm from 1100 to 800....so far no one software can do that . thanks on advance


No software will do that, the minimum fan RPM needs to be enough to dissipate the heat for the cards idle work, now that's hard coded and depends on the fan size and air flow design, dont worry about the 37% as long as it doesnt bother you! The quiet fan profile is for another revision with different fans!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> would anyone put a h60 on a gtx780


If you do that remember that the VRM's need good cooling, over 300W are passing through them at any given moment with load! Dont risk your card with low grade small heatsinks like ive seen some users do and claim its fine, in the beginning you take care but with time you build your confidence and cast caution to the wind and start pushing your card until a heat spike ruins your dreams! Think the mod through!
You can do it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> Im really have problems with my 780, it seems to be under performing. League will run at 60FPS but wont be smooth and will dip down to 40 or 50, same with all the other games I play. My gpu is only at 30% usage, and cpu at 40%. Why wont my card use its max performance? My screen goes upto 122Hz but it cant seem to get 122FPS because its only using 30-40% of my card. Any help?


For your GPU to be at 30% and the CPU at 40% only can mean that your problem is the software itself! Look up for patches and/or fixes!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Molten

I have, there arent any. Googled everywhere. Even BF3 only uses 70 - 80% on max 2560x1440. Is there anyway to get 100% GPU usage? Even my 570 performed better in LoL & BFBC2.


----------



## smoicol

hello guys,
help me to understand how you make the mod on the 780 gigabyte ghz?
I would arrive at 1.25 \ 1.26 voltage
reading I do not think you can bypass with various software, but you have to solder a resistor on the board, if anyone can tell me where I can find detailed information I try.

greetings to all


----------



## Chomuco

new gpu-z v.0.7.6
memory !!
sli gtx 780 dc ll oc



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2329/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-6/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> would anyone put a h60 on a gtx780


What about using a Kraken? I been tempted to try one out myself just for fun. I also want to paint something green


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have what is basically a h80 on my 780 Classy. It does great.


can you help me Im trying to get a set up similar to that

found it http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> can you help me Im trying to get a set up similar to that
> 
> found it http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


The NZXT bracket is great, but I am using this http://keplerdynamics.com/sigmacool/mki

You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Gerbacio

I'm seconds away from pulling the trigger...

How is the Asus compared to the evga classified?

There is a rock solid 60$ price difference for me!

I don't upgrade often so I want to overclock and make sure will last


----------



## JayKthnx

only really two reasons to get the classy imo; extreme overclocking and just to say you have a classy. unless you plan to push it to the point of having a dedicated psu just for the card, I'd strongly suggest the asus or an msi/lower tier evga.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I'm seconds away from pulling the trigger...
> 
> How is the Asus compared to the evga classified?
> 
> There is a rock solid 60$ price difference for me!
> 
> I don't upgrade often so I want to overclock and make sure will last


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> only really two reasons to get the classy imo; extreme overclocking and just to say you have a classy. unless you plan to push it to the point of having a dedicated psu just for the card, I'd strongly suggest the asus or an msi/lower tier evga.


I agree with JayKthnx, unless you have a better chance of getting Samsung memory with the Classified versus other 780s. What is the current trend with memory modules on the 780s?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> only really two reasons to get the classy imo; extreme overclocking and just to say you have a classy. unless you plan to push it to the point of having a dedicated psu just for the card, I'd strongly suggest the asus or an msi/lower tier evga.


I can add a third reason to get a Classy: VRM´s!
With the Classy you get way better PMW and a card that you are at ease with 1,350V allowed by the classy voltage tool!
If you intend to OC the card safer get a Classy, if you are happy with the "regular performance" get a reference card and save some bucks!
Its up to you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I can add a third reason to get a Classy: VRM´s!
> With the Classy you get way better PMW and a card that you are at ease with 1,350V allowed by the classy voltage tool!
> If you intend to OC the card safer get a Classy, if you are happy with the "regular performance" get a reference card and save some bucks!
> Its up to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Got the classy..New! Let's see if we get a decent one..

Is 1300 on air to much to ask? For core

How much can i push memory? I had a old 770 at one point that did 7Ghz but most of my cards did around 6.5ghz


----------



## Chomuco

beta new drivers.. http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/72572/en-us


----------



## Leopard2lx

I'm new to SLI and tying to figure out what frame pacing means. Is that a random drop in frames?

The reason I am asking is because in some games I notice a random drop in frames for no apparent reason. It's only a 1 second drop by about 10-20 fps and then back up. So I'm trying to figure out if this is a driver issue or if there are some settings i can play with to make it better. It's not a bad issue but kinda distracting sometimes.
Note that I'm playing at 1080p and MSAA X8.

Any ideas? I looked in NVIDIA control panel but couldn't find any settings that might help.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys I just got a pair of Asus DirectCU II 780s. I have been running some benchmarks on valley and I am really concerned about the VRM temps on my top 780. While running valley My VRM Temps exceed 90 C and ive seen as high as 99C(not sure if GPUZ reads temps above 99c) while overclocked. I have a Asus VI Hero mobo with 1 free expansion slot between the cards and a CM Storm Stryker full tower with well over 10 case fans installed including 2 side panel fans blowing directly on the cards. Anyone know why my VRM temps are so high? My core on the top card hits about 80 C while stressing 88C when overclocked (using the stock fan profile). Turning up my case fans to max and the GPU fans to 95% I am able to keep the core temp around 78 C (OC)but the VRM temps are still exceeding 90C even at stock. Please help!


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys I just got a pair of Asus DirectCU II 780s. I have been running some benchmarks on valley and I am really concerned about the VRM temps on my top 780. While running valley My VRM Temps exceed 90 C and ive seen as high as 99C(not sure if GPUZ reads temps above 99c) while overclocked. I have a Asus VI Hero mobo with 1 free expansion slot between the cards and a CM Storm Stryker full tower with well over 10 case fans installed including 2 side panel fans blowing directly on the cards. Anyone know why my VRM temps are so high? My core on the top card hits about 80 C while stressing 88C when overclocked (using the stock fan profile). Turning up my case fans to max and the GPU fans to 95% I am able to keep the core temp around 78 C (OC)but the VRM temps are still exceeding 90C even at stock. Please help!


I have same mobo, and had same issue with 4 different configurations similar to yours. Long story short, consider water cooling or swap them out for some reference blower type cards. It's not going to get any better, trust me...


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I can add a third reason to get a Classy: VRM´s!
> With the Classy you get way better PMW and a card that you are at ease with 1,350V allowed by the classy voltage tool!
> If you intend to OC the card safer get a Classy, if you are happy with the "regular performance" get a reference card and save some bucks!
> Its up to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quality wise, which is better, the MSI 780 Lighning or the EVGA Classified? If I am buying an expensive GPU then I don't mind buying the best. Your opinion will be the deciding factor for my next GPU


----------



## gkolarov

My personal opinion and my personal (next) choise will be EVGA. I had a lightning for 3 months, only 3, because something went wrong with it - artifacts all over the screen even in DOS before loading windows.


----------



## Molten

Whats are the differences between elipda and samsung gddr5 memory?
My asus 780 came with samsung is that a good thing?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys I just got a pair of Asus DirectCU II 780s. I have been running some benchmarks on valley and I am really concerned about the VRM temps on my top 780. While running valley My VRM Temps exceed 90 C and ive seen as high as 99C(not sure if GPUZ reads temps above 99c) while overclocked. I have a Asus VI Hero mobo with 1 free expansion slot between the cards and a CM Storm Stryker full tower with well over 10 case fans installed including 2 side panel fans blowing directly on the cards. Anyone know why my VRM temps are so high? My core on the top card hits about 80 C while stressing 88C when overclocked (using the stock fan profile). Turning up my case fans to max and the GPU fans to 95% I am able to keep the core temp around 78 C (OC)but the VRM temps are still exceeding 90C even at stock. Please help!


Unfortunately the cooler on those cards does nothing to help with in SLI configuration. You don't have many choices at this point. Return the cards for reference blower models or look into water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Quality wise, which is better, the MSI 780 Lighning or the EVGA Classified? If I am buying an expensive GPU then I don't mind buying the best. Your opinion will be the deciding factor for my next GPU


The Lightning has a better overall pcb design, but fails to totally utilize it. The Classified is the better overall card this generation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> Whats are the differences between elipda and samsung gddr5 memory?
> My asus 780 came with samsung is that a good thing?


Samsung typically overclocks better. So having Samsung on your card is a good thing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Quality wise, which is better, the MSI 780 Lighning or the EVGA Classified? If I am buying an expensive GPU then I don't mind buying the best. Your opinion will be the deciding factor for my next GPU


Like my good Friend criminal said in the post above, EVGA Classified all the way!
Go water, OC it and you will have a beast card for over 1 year until nvidia launches a Maxwell more powerful than your card!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Anoxy

With two 780s, overclocked and overvolted to 1.3V, I shouldn't see any bottlenecks from my 3570k at 4.5GHz, should I? I was thinking about grabbing a used 3770k for $200, but if it's not necessary I will pass.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> With two 780s, overclocked and overvolted to 1.3V, I shouldn't see any bottlenecks from my 3570k at 4.5GHz, should I? I was thinking about grabbing a used 3770k for $200, but if it's not necessary I will pass.


For gaming I would pass
Only move up to the 3770k if you do a lot of benchmarking


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> With two 780s, overclocked and overvolted to 1.3V, I shouldn't see any bottlenecks from my 3570k at 4.5GHz, should I? I was thinking about grabbing a used 3770k for $200, but if it's not necessary I will pass.


If you are still wondering:

[email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*One card only

If the Oc´ed 3570K wasnt good enough the cards load would be down! and the amperage/wattage was down too!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to keep the top card cooler? Looks like it runs about 10 degrees hotter than the bottom card. I already have 7 fans installed in my case.


Yup, everyone running SLI pretty much reports that the top card runs 10C hotter.

Make a custom fan curve in Afterburner. I generally keep the fan % about 10% above whatever the current temp is. E.g. if the temp is 60C, I set the fan for 70%. The custom fan profile has dropped my temps a lot. Of course you get more noise but for me it's worth it.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yup, everyone running SLI pretty much reports that the top card runs 10C hotter.
> 
> Make a custom fan curve in Afterburner. I generally keep the fan % about 10% above whatever the current temp is. E.g. if the temp is 60C, I set the fan for 70%. The custom fan profile has dropped my temps a lot. Of course you get more noise but for me it's worth it.


i set the fan to run at minimum 40% and goes to 100% at 50c

should i set the fan to 70% minimum?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> i already set the fan to run at minimum 40% and goes to 100% at 50c


Whoa OK. What temps are you seeing maximum on your top card?

The only other thing I can think of is try messing around with intakes / exhausts on your case door next to the cards and test to see of that helps.

I have a 200mm BitFenix fan blowing on my video cards mounted on my case door.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Whoa OK. What temps are you seeing maximum on your top card?


the top card tops out around 72-74C. This is with both cards at 1228 core and 1600 memory @ 1.212v and 110 Power Target


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Whoa OK. What temps are you seeing maximum on your top card?
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is try messing around with intakes / exhausts on your case door next to the cards and test to see of that helps.
> 
> I have a 200mm BitFenix fan blowing on my video cards mounted on my case door.


just the other day I switched out my 2 x 120mm fans on the side panel that were blowing directly on the cards from intake to exhaust. this helped with temps considerably as when they where set as intake the temps were close to 80 on the top card


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> the top card tops out around 72-74C. This is with both cards at 1228 core and 1600 memory @ 1.212v and 110 Power Target


That's not bad for SLI on air with those volts and clocks. I edited my post above. The only other thing to do is try different intake or exhaust configurations next to the cards. Most case manufacturers recommend positive pressure to evacuate heat and keep dust out. Or you could try running without the door on your case, and get a fan (Vornado or whatever) and have that blow into the case when you're gaming / benching.


----------



## Durvelle27

Could I run two 780s OC'd on a Corsair TX850 with a i7-4770 @4.2GHz


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hey guys - seeking some advice!
Do I buy a 780 now? or wait for maxwell which could come out in Q1 this year even though nothing has been confirmed?
I read an article that CUDA mining is becoming more viable so GPU prices may rise =/
Help!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Could I run two 780s OC'd on a Corsair TX850 with a i7-4770 @4.2GHz


You most likely can....I personally would not.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Could I run two 780s OC'd on a Corsair TX850 with a i7-4770 @4.2GHz


OC'ed yes, but voltage modded, no.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> OC'ed yes, but voltage modded, no.


Well I have reference GTX 780 on water currently at 1265/1604 1.25v


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Well I have reference GTX 780 on water currently at 1265/1604 1.25v


Wait, then why are you even asking in the first place? Upping voltage increases power draw substantially as Occam just demonstrated, so if you're going 1.3V+ you might run into issues.

I did with my AX860.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Wait, then why are you even asking in the first place? Upping voltage increases power draw substantially as Occam just demonstrated, so if you're going 1.3V+ you might run into issues.
> 
> I did with my AX860.


So I'm not aloud to ask questions. Just wanted to know if it was possible to run two OC'd 780s on a 850W PSU.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> So I'm not aloud to ask questions. Just wanted to know if it was possible to run two OC'd 780s on a 850W PSU.


It is possible, but you need to be careful. You won't be able to push them too hard.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> So I'm not aloud to ask questions. Just wanted to know if it was possible to run two OC'd 780s on a 850W PSU.


You asked if it was possible, then you said you are already running them overclocked....

You do see how that doesn't make sense right?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You asked if it was possible, then you said you are already running them overclocked....
> 
> You do see how that doesn't make sense right?


I think you miss understood. It was refernceing to a single 780 not two. Haven't Boughy second yet as don't want to do that if I'm gonna need a new PSU


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I think you miss understood. It was refernceing to a single 780 not two. Haven't Boughy second yet as don't want to do that if I'm gonna need a new PSU


Ah, you are correct, my apologies. Read it as "780s"

So like criminal said, it's possible but you will run into problems if you push them too hard. I'd head over to the power supplies thread and look at upgrading if you're serious about getting a second card.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ah, you are correct, my apologies. Read it as "780s"
> 
> So like criminal said, it's possible but you will run into problems if you push them too hard. I'd head over to the power supplies thread and look at upgrading if you're serious about getting a second card.


Hmm well I guess I'll just run them stock skyn3t BIOS 1136/1604 and then later down the line pick up a 1100W
PSU. Also these are to run 4K


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Hmm well I guess I'll just run them stock skyn3t BIOS 1136/1604 and then later down the line pick up a 1100W
> PSU. Also these are to run 4K


780s probably aren't the best choice for 4K gaming. AMD seems to be the master at that currently....at least until Nvidias next generation releases perhaps.


----------



## EarlZ

Im using a Silverstone Strider 850Gold on my system with 2x 780's at 1.212v and everything seems fine so far. But yeah everyone has a different opinion on this since way back.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 780s probably aren't the best choice for 4K gaming. AMD seems to be the master at that currently....at least until Nvidias next generation releases perhaps.


Well I had a R9 290 but had the brilliant idea to sell it. Do regret it but ShadowPlay has me hooked


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, 2560x1600 is plenty for me right now. I have no desire to jump to 4K for a long while.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, 2560x1600 is plenty for me right now. I have no desire to jump to 4K for a long while.


But 4K is so beautiful


----------



## Anoxy

Indeed, but not at the cost of horrible framerates. Until capable cards come out for reasonable prices, I have no reason to try and be an early adopter. It's not worth it to spend all that money chasing only playable qualities.

And plus, 4K displays are ridiculously expensive right now. Not worth the cost imo. Dell's new displays look promising, but not enough to pull the trigger.

edit: and 1080p movies on a 4k screen....ew


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Indeed, but not at the cost of horrible framerates. Until capable cards come out for reasonable prices, I have no reason to try and be an early adopter. It's not worth it to spend all that money chasing only playable qualities.
> 
> And plus, 4K displays are ridiculously expensive right now. Not worth the cost imo. Dell's new displays look promising, but not enough to pull the trigger.
> 
> edit: and 1080p movies on a 4k screen....ew


Ehhh already bought a 4K monitor so why not. Not really if you use GPU scaling instead of letting the TV/monitor do the scaling


----------



## Leopard2lx

Does anyone know of a site that sells a complete water cooling kit (radiator + pump + tubing etc)?
I am considering water cooling but I have no idea what to get.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The water cooling system would be ONLY for the 2 GTX 780's and nothing else.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone know of a site that sells a complete water cooling kit (radiator + pump + tubing etc)?
> I am considering water cooling but I have no idea what to get.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The water cooling system would be ONLY for the 2 GTX 780's and nothing else.


FrozenCPU & Perfoemance-PCs


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> FrozenCPU & Perfoemance-PCs


Thanks but I have no idea what to get. Most of the stuff seems like it's intended for CPU cooling.

Can anyone point me to a link that has a complete water cooling kit that works for the GPUs?

Edit: would this work?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_600&products_id=39813


----------



## JayKthnx

Pretty much all watercooling kits are set up for CPU cooling with expandability for including gpu blocks of your own


----------



## jeremy1910

Hi,

If I flash my card with a skynet bios, I could not get more than 1.212 V ?

I have a Gigabyte GV-N780GHZ-3GD and she's already at 1.200 V


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I am concerned that my 3d Mark 11 scores are too low. When I run a single 780 lightning @ 1254/7200 (disabling SLI), I get a score of 10400. When I run both cards in SLI @ 1202/7000, I get a score of 16300. Are these scores too low? I am trying to figure out if there is a problem with my rig. I run an i7-4770k with an Asus P8Z87-Deluxe mobo. The CPU is overclocked to 4.3GHz.


----------



## gkolarov

Your card, like mine, is with NCP4208, that is why the max voltage is 1.212v no matter what bios we use. With the default bios mine goes to 1.2v, whitch is enough for core 1200Mhz for 24/7. Valley and Heaven are possible with core 1254, but for 24/7 the card is stable at 1200 core. I have found that the best stability test is the game Tomb Raider Reboot or Far Cry.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone know of a site that sells a complete water cooling kit (radiator + pump + tubing etc)?
> I am considering water cooling but I have no idea what to get.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The water cooling system would be ONLY for the 2 GTX 780's and nothing else.


This is what you looking for

http://forums.pureoverclock.com/buy-sell-trade-online-deals/18628-asetek-760gc-combo-liquid-cooler-nvidia-gtx-470-480-570-580-69-99-a.html

http://asetek.com/


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Thanks but I have no idea what to get. Most of the stuff seems like it's intended for CPU cooling.
> 
> Can anyone point me to a link that has a complete water cooling kit that works for the GPUs?
> 
> Edit: would this work?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_600&products_id=39813


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> This is what you looking for
> 
> http://forums.pureoverclock.com/buy-sell-trade-online-deals/18628-asetek-760gc-combo-liquid-cooler-nvidia-gtx-470-480-570-580-69-99-a.html
> 
> http://asetek.com/


Eh, I would look at the NZXT Kraken G10 that recently came out. It allows for SLI configurations, though you will need to purchase a CLC solution. It's a little strange to build a custom loop only for your graphics cards, and it might be awkward trying to route tubing and fittings if you're running a separate cooler on your CPU.


----------



## nikoli707

so i pulled the trigger and ordered the evga classified 780 yesterday from tigerdirect. im excited, looking forward to getting the most out of the card that i can. according to most poeple on here its the card to get so hopefully there are no unwanted surprises and maybe i will get lucky in the overclocking lottery.


----------



## Kold

I wish I had gone with the Galaxy HOF. My DCUII doesn't OC for crap.


----------



## Maximus Knight

hey guys, any idea why in Px, it shows my core clock at 575mhz underload? ran FS Extreme. and when i bring up GPU-Z/nVInspector, it shows 1019. i added 130mhz and am using the TI bios on my Leadtek GTX780. cheers.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Eh, I would look at the NZXT Kraken G10 that recently came out. It allows for SLI configurations, though you will need to purchase a CLC solution. It's a little strange to build a custom loop only for your graphics cards, and it might be awkward trying to route tubing and fittings if you're running a separate cooler on your CPU.


Here is how I cool my cards using a Corsair H55.

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/24700


----------



## borax

Hello all new to thus thread. I can officially say I am a proud owner of a gtx 780. I have a question, I've gotten hold of a Palit gtx 780 Jetstream, managed to pull of the ugly looking heatsink and cooler, and mounted an EK FC- 780gtx jetstream waterblock, I am yet to set it up in my system, but wished to ask what the best way would be to overclock the card to its max stable frequency?

Thanks.


----------



## OlekKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Like my good Friend criminal said in the post above, EVGA Classified all the way!
> Go water, OC it and you will have a beast card for over 1 year until nvidia launches a Maxwell more powerful than your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey man i've PMed you a couple of messages in the past week, would be nice to hear from you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hello all new to thus thread. I can officially say I am a proud owner of a gtx 780. I have a question, I've gotten hold of a Palit gtx 780 Jetstream, managed to pull of the ugly looking heatsink and cooler, and mounted an EK FC- 780gtx jetstream waterblock, I am yet to set it up in my system, but wished to ask what the best way would be to overclock the card to its max stable frequency?
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlekKing*
> 
> Hey man i've PMed you a couple of messages in the past week, would be nice to hear from you.


You got PM!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kskwerl

How am I able to overclock this much?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5aukp/

I have the Asus 780 DirectCU II

temps hit 80c when mining


----------



## Akehage

Hi, just build my rig now and my CPU OC is soon finished I hope. Not really happy with that so hopefully I will be more happy with my GPU OC.
I must say I did not really understand where to check for a guide here? Is that on first page, just a different downloads and alot of texts, so I want to make sure I do this the best way for me.

GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 is my card. I have downloaded and installed MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 B18 and Heaven Benchmark 4.0.
I want to try to flash my BIOS to get better results.

Ill guess I start doing
1. Download EZ3Flash.zip
2. Make some USB Boot disk?
3. Download skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4 (if I have the correct version, dont know where to find that version?)
4. hmm flash bios?

5. start overclocking with AB?

Tons of downloads, dont know what to get really?

I have only air cooled computer.

Would appriciate a quickie, and then I can try find everything maybe on the first page, but now it was just confusing for me.

/Thanks!


----------



## dermatu

@skyn3t
Does the Bios have UEFI GOP Support

Inno3D GTX 780 iChill Herculez X3 B1
[*] sky-Inno3D-iChill-Her-X3.zip 131k .zip file
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.1F
[*] Base core clock 1084 Mhz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Hi, just build my rig now and my CPU OC is soon finished I hope. Not really happy with that so hopefully I will be more happy with my GPU OC.
> I must say I did not really understand where to check for a guide here? I*s that on first page, just a different downloads and alot of texts*, so I want to make sure I do this the best way for me.
> 
> GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 is my card. I have downloaded and installed MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 B18 and Heaven Benchmark 4.0.
> I want to try to flash my BIOS to get better results.
> 
> Ill guess I start doing
> 1. Download EZ3Flash.zip
> 2. Make some USB Boot disk?
> 3. Download skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4 (if I have the correct version, dont know where to find that version?)
> 4. hmm flash bios?
> 
> 5. start overclocking with AB?
> 
> Tons of downloads, dont know what to get really?
> 
> I have only air cooled computer.
> 
> Would appriciate a quickie, and then I can try find everything maybe on the first page, but now it was just confusing for me.
> 
> /Thanks!


Whats wrong with my guide? You havent read it yet hence all the questions you have!
The guide is simple to follow and simple to understand! you have to make an effort to read it all and check the downloads if/when you need them!
It covers the bios, the flashing and the OCing! All the questions above are answered in the guide!
If you still are confused after reading the guide or in doubt PM me an ill try to answer all your questions!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dermatu*
> 
> @skyn3t
> Does the Bios have UEFI GOP Support
> 
> Inno3D GTX 780 iChill Herculez X3 B1
> [*] sky-Inno3D-iChill-Her-X3.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.1F
> [*] Base core clock 1084 Mhz


AFAIK all 700/titan series have UEFI GOP support!
500 series didn't have a enough sized bios to accommodate the code, although some EVGA 670 had a special hybrid bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dermatu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AFAIK all 700/titan series have UEFI GOP support!
> 500 series didn't have a enough sized bios to accommodate the code, although some EVGA 670 had a special hybrid bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sadly not all. My card came without UEFI GOP Support. At least my Mpower Z77 Board says it cant find a UEFI GOP Driver in my GPU Bios. I tried to contact customer support but all the files they send me did not work. Thats why I asked.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dermatu*
> 
> Sadly not all. My card came without UEFI GOP Support. At least my Mpower Z77 Board says it cant find a UEFI GOP Driver in my GPU Bios. I tried to contact customer support but all the files they send me did not work. Thats why I asked.


Because the board cant find the UEFI in the card doesn't mean it does not have it!
All the cases i have seen are always corrected with a motherboard bios update!
Major motherboard manufacturers bios must detect the UEFI correctly! Keep bugging MSI!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## selk22

So right now power draw is an issue for me and I need to stay at stock volts. I am for now on the stock bios as well. What is generally a good OC for the memory? I have it right now at +100core/+200mem for gaming and that is fine. The core on stock doesn't go much higher than that but I was wondering about others experience with memory OC.

This is with a EVGA SC reference with ACX cooler

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> would anyone put a h60 on a gtx780


here is my setup with H55

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/24700


----------



## dermatu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Because the board cant find the UEFI in the card doesn't mean it does not have it!
> All the cases i have seen are always corrected with a motherboard bios update!
> Major motherboard manufacturers bios must detect the UEFI correctly! Keep bugging MSI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I already have the latest bios Version installed :-(


----------



## alancsalt

If you want a notification of post sent to a particular member the trick is:

Code:



Code:


[@]OCN_Username[/@]


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Skyn3t team, you have done such an amazing job developing the OP to contain more than enough info, stop enabling people that are not taking your efforts to heart by not spending the time to read it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Skyn3t team, you have done such an amazing job developing the OP to contain more than enough info, stop enabling people that are not taking your efforts to heart by not spending the time to read it.


The sun shines for the good and the bad, like the rain that falls on everybody´s heads and umbrellas!
Charity is not a only a money gathering to help the poor as most people know the word for!
For me there are 2 main principles:

Charity - the practice of benevolent giving and caring
Charity - (virtue), the Christian theological concept of unlimited love and kindness

My life is dedicated to help others and so as is my hobby here with you all, i will help everybody even if they do not appreciate what me and my Brother skyn3t do here in our free time!
Please go to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/700_100#post_21687560
and give your support to a good Friend of ours and a member of Team skyn3t that is going through a very difficult time fighting a lymphoma and im afraid that probably soon will no longer be with us!
*Give him messages of hope please!*

Thank you

Ed


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> How am I able to overclock this much?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5aukp/
> 
> I have the Asus 780 DirectCU II
> 
> temps hit 80c when mining


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Please let me join to the club! Recently I catch a chance to swap my gtx 680 with fresh gtx 780. Cant say that I notice huge performance improvements over 680 but for sure extra 15-20 fps increase is noticeable.
First I want to say great thanks to guys from skyn3t team (Cyberdyne Systems







) for such a huge work and enthusiasm which is happening. It is clearly seen that this thread is full of useful info which I will try to catch. But if it is possible to make a short cut and ask straight couple questions








-I've just noticed that gpu-z and nvidia control panel sysinfo shows that my gpu runs on pcie gen2!? But nvidia inspector shows that gen3 mode is on. How to make sure or switch pci-e to full x16 gen3 ?
- And what kind of overclocking manipulation should be done with reference MSI 780 (N780-3GD5) to make it work right way :










THANKS TO ALL
validation? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3aun2/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*


Have a read of my guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Nothing is granted that you will be able to get that speed, its a luck of the silicon lottery!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Please let me join to the club! Recently I catch a chance to swap my gtx 680 with fresh gtx 780. Cant say that I notice huge performance improvements over 680 but for sure extra 15-20 fps increase is noticeable.
> First I want to say great thanks to guys from skyn3t team (Cyberdyne Systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for such a huge work and enthusiasm which is happening. It is clearly seen that this thread is full of useful info which I will try to catch. But if it is possible to make a short cut and ask straight couple questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -I've just noticed that gpu-z and nvidia control panel sysinfo shows that my gpu runs on pcie gen2!? But nvidia inspector shows that gen3 mode is on. How to make sure or switch pci-e to full x16 gen3 ?
> - And what kind of overclocking manipulation should be done with reference MSI 780 (N780-3GD5) to make it work right way :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO ALL


Here my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
It covers almost all the subjects but If you have doubts feel free to PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have a read of my guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Nothing is granted that you will be able to get that speed, its a luck of the silicon lottery!
> Here my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> It covers almost all the subjects but If you have doubts feel free to PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey Ed, I read your guide hella times about a month ago but I have the Asus DirectCUII 780 and I can't do the volt mod correct?

I read a bunch of other guides to overclock the my specific card and none seemed to get near what I'm getting. Like these guys for example.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/02/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_oc_video_card_review/3


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Hey Ed, I read your guide hella times about a month ago but I have the Asus DirectCUII 780 and I can't do the volt mod correct?
> 
> I read a bunch of other guides to overclock the my specific card and none seemed to get near what I'm getting. Like these guys for example.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/02/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_oc_video_card_review/3


No you cant do the volt mod! Your card has the DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller and doesnt work with the volt mod as its for the NCP4206/08!
Flash your card with the appropriate bios:http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100 and follow my guide in the OC part, youll find the cards limits soon enough!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## EarlZ

Im actually surprised until now MSI AB beta18 still cant give me 1.212v as compared to EVGA PrecX


----------



## nikoli707

Im confused now. Im reading up on this overclocking for my new evga 780 classified. Im looking on page one at the skynet vbios download for the classy and im not finding it in the 5 different revision lists, i must be blind. Then i look at cccamrazor advanced gk110 oc guide which has the new Ed's voltmod / llc guide.

Do i need both? At first i assumed yes but after reading through ed's advanced guide im wondering if there is a point to flashing the bios. There must be and i think im blind.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> Im confused now. Im reading up on this overclocking for my new evga 780 classified. Im looking on page one at the skynet vbios download for the classy and im not finding it in the 5 different revision lists, i must be blind. Then i look at cccamrazor advanced gk110 oc guide which has the new Ed's voltmod / llc guide.
> 
> Do i need both? At first i assumed yes but after reading through ed's advanced guide im wondering if there is a point to flashing the bios. There must be and i think im blind.


No you´re not! you are just looking in the wrong place perhaps!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100
Scroll down until you find the EVGA 780 CLASSIFIED SECTION!
The OC guide i made is for generical OC but it also has the voltmod and LLC guide in it, its more oriented for the reference cards with the voltage controller NCP4206!
Your card has a CHiL 8318 voltage controller and you also have the Classified voltage tool:

Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file


GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement

So:

NVDD is voltage for GPU

FBVDD is Memory voltage

PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage

Read my guide for OC pointers , how to flash, the EZ3flash tool and the guide, all in my SIG too! And go to the Classified owners club for more info!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have a read of my guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Nothing is granted that you will be able to get that speed, its a luck of the silicon lottery!
> Here my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> It covers almost all the subjects but If you have doubts feel free to PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hehe OccamRazor you're funny. I've read the guide, it's good stuff!


----------



## nikoli707

Oh ok gotcha, i swear i had saw it somewhere but i was just looking in the wrong place. I knew i had learned about the CHiL 8318 and the pictures and differences but couldn't find it again.

So i "DO" want to run the skynet bios right? And then i can start with the overclock tinkering as long as stay under 1.24v for now until im under water?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> Oh ok gotcha, i swear i had saw it somewhere but i was just looking in the wrong place. I knew i had learned about the CHiL 8318 and the pictures and differences but couldn't find it again.
> 
> So i "DO" want to run the skynet bios right? And then i can start with the overclock tinkering as long as stay under 1.24v for now until im under water?


Yes, you do need the bios!








No, that part is for reference cards! Your card is fine up to 1.35V!








Did you see the tool?









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## nikoli707

yes i see the tool, although they seem to have a newer version listed 2.0.4.2

they have the 780 ti section and below is the regular 780 section. there is no "tool" link in the regular section but the 2.0.4.2 is in the 780 ti section and says:

NEW UPDATED CLASSIFIED SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROLLER WITH PWM CONTROL!
(ALLOWS 1.35V ON 780 CLASSY AND 1.5V ON 780 TI CLASSY) (Now with pwm freq. to 571khz)
Classified_v2.0.4.2.zip 204k .zip file

then in the regular 780 section i see what appears to be 3 different skynet bios's, im not sure which one i would need. below that there is another tool that says:

GTX 780, 780 TI, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool -

(The overvoltage tool allows 780 Classified's 1.35v and 780 TI Classified's up to 1.5v)
ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file


----------



## Leopard2lx

I'm still obsessing over cooling the top card so would buying a large-ish room fan and having it blow directly on the tower help? I am worried that if I'm hitting 75-77 degrees this time of year, I'm going to have some big problems with heat during summer, as here in Seattle apartments don't have air conditioning so there is now way to lower ambient temp unless you buy something.
So, for now, would a large fan blowing on the case make a difference?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> yes i see the tool, although they seem to have a newer version listed 2.0.4.2
> 
> they have the 780 ti section and below is the regular 780 section. there is no "tool" link in the regular section but the 2.0.4.2 is in the 780 ti section and says:
> 
> *NEW UPDATED CLASSIFIED SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROLLER WITH PWM CONTROL!
> (ALLOWS 1.35V ON 780 CLASSY AND 1.5V ON 780 TI CLASSY) (Now with pwm freq. to 571khz)
> Classified_v2.0.4.2.zip 204k .zip file*
> 
> then in the regular 780 section i see what appears to be 3 different skynet bios's, im not sure which one i would need. below that there is another tool that says:
> 
> GTX 780, 780 TI, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool -
> 
> (The overvoltage tool allows 780 Classified's 1.35v and 780 TI Classified's up to 1.5v)
> ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file


Get the newest one, the V2.0.4.2 its made for the classys 780/780Ti here: *Classified_v2.0.4.2.*

If your bios is 80.10.3A.00.80 get REV2

*sky-classy-vBios-rev2*

If your bios is 80.80.21.00.80 get REV3

*vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I'm still obsessing over cooling the top card so would buying a large-ish room fan and having it blow directly on the tower help? I am worried that if I'm hitting 75-77 degrees this time of year, I'm going to have some big problems with heat during summer, as here in Seattle apartments don't have air conditioning so there is now way to lower ambient temp unless you buy something.
> So, for now, would a large fan blowing on the case make a difference?


It works with the side panel off and blowing full power on the card and motherboard, it will shave some F down!








OR if you have the $$$ get a portable air conditioning (small one) and get a way to connect to the case through any fan port, close all the exits except one or two fans blowing air out, that way you create cold high pressure air inside the case!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DBGT

Hello
This is Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition @ stock clock (1020 MHz)

When I play games like Tomb Raider I get crashes after less than 5 min,
This is GPU-Z Sensor analysis, it shows that the clock has reach 1123 MHz
Which is +100MHz above the stock clock.



Is this normal?


----------



## JebusChytrus

I've got reference 780 from EVGA (now with waterblock on) and i need some more voltage than 1.200V. I check the first page but still have no idea what should i download or mod to get more voltage.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBGT*
> 
> Hello
> This is Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition @ stock clock (1020 MHz)
> 
> When I play games like Tomb Raider I get crashes after less than 5 min,
> This is GPU-Z Sensor analysis, it shows that the clock has reach 1123 MHz
> Which is +100MHz above the stock clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal?


That is GPU boost 2.0







ofcourse it's normal as long as you use stock BIOS, if you use Skyn3t's BIOS then it will not have GPU boost or GPU boost is disabled, so on load your card will do 1020MHz all the way.
Do you get crash on other games? like Crysis 3 or Assassin's Creed IV : Black Flag. Maybe the Game (Tomb Raider) has problem and need updated.
Check your PSU also, is it enough to supply GTX780?


----------



## DBGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> That is GPU boost 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse it's normal as long as you use stock BIOS, if you use Skyn3t's BIOS then it will not have GPU boost or GPU boost is disabled, so on load your card will do 1020MHz all the way.
> Do you get crash on other games? like Crysis 3 or Assassin's Creed IV : Black Flag. Maybe the Game (Tomb Raider) has problem and need updated.
> Check your PSU also, is it enough to supply GTX780?


I get crashes with Skyrim and Outlast as well
All my games updated from steam
but once I downclock to 930 MHz the games work normal.


----------



## SturmZ

Any news on that zotac amp bios i pm'd u?

Thanks for everything mates


----------



## Akehage

I will go for this today. So I have started now. I have downloaded AB, made an bootable usb, downloaded ezflash and also my BIOS.
1. The LLC guide did not work for me, it just said invalid instead of 41. So I did skip that step, maybe my asus gtx 780 card doesnt support that one.
2. The bios I downloaded and renamed to X.rom and inserted in the ezflash-folder said it is the same as my previous bios? See pictures.
3. So I guess I havent really accomplished anything here, no new BIOS and the same settings in AB as before.

Core Voltage - I can raise it +62mV
Power Limit (same as target?) - I can raise this 110% (default is 100%)
Temp Limit - can raise it to 95% - its linked with Power Limit with temp prioritized. So when TL=95, PL=110.
Memory cloc - Can raise +1000Mhz
Core clock - can raise +1000Mhz
Fan speed - if not auto, 37-100

So what have I been doing wrong?


----------



## skyn3t

In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.

get a piece of paper write
Quote:


> Thank you Kevan
> Zawarudo
> and put your name under post on this thread.


[UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.










Thank you all

best skyn3t
Thread OP.


----------



## woomdawg

I am looking for feedback from people using the Arctic accelero xtreme 3 cooler in both sli and single card. What kind of temps are you getting and what oc are are you running?

Sent from my DNA


----------



## hypespazm

has anyone tried this Driver 334.67 is r334 yet?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBGT*
> 
> I get crashes with Skyrim and Outlast as well
> All my games updated from steam
> but once I downclock to 930 MHz the games work normal.


I see, so I guess your card is not stable at stock clock with stock voltage. You need to add voltage afew notch/step like 1 or 2 step higher and test it at stock clock.
You may try to flash BIOS on your card with other BIOS but must exact same like yours.


----------



## jeremy1910

ok


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> I will go for this today. So I have started now. I have downloaded AB, made an bootable usb, downloaded ezflash and also my BIOS.
> 1. The LLC guide did not work for me, it just said invalid instead of 41. So I did skip that step, maybe my asus gtx 780 card doesnt support that one.
> 2. The bios I downloaded and renamed to X.rom and inserted in the ezflash-folder said it is the same as my previous bios? See pictures.
> 3. So I guess I havent really accomplished anything here, no new BIOS and the same settings in AB as before.
> 
> Core Voltage - I can raise it +62mV
> Power Limit (same as target?) - I can raise this 110% (default is 100%)
> Temp Limit - can raise it to 95% - its linked with Power Limit with temp prioritized. So when TL=95, PL=110.
> Memory cloc - Can raise +1000Mhz
> Core clock - can raise +1000Mhz
> Fan speed - if not auto, 37-100
> 
> So what have I been doing wrong?


First of all your card is not a reference card, meaning you cannot do the voltmod or LLC hack as the voltmod issues commands to the the voltage controller NCP4206 and your cards voltage controller is DIGI+ ASP1212!




The bios you downloaded is the same as the bios you have (assuming you flashed the right bios) but it is modded! thats why you think its the same as the stock!
"You have in AB five(5) sliders: Core Voltage (mV), Power Limit (%)(click to prioritize power limit or temperature limit), Core Clock (Mhz) , Memory Clock (Mhz) and Fan Speed (%)
As you all know OC involves clocks and voltages and one important thing: Silicone lottery! Your card will go up in clocks up to a point where voltage cannot give you more speed unless you move to other cooling setup! As i always say: " There is no crap card, there is different cards requiring different voltages to reach different clocks depending on the chips capabilities"

Now, you have your bios flashed, unlocked voltage, no boost and have a juicy power target of 200% to play with!

ON AIR - Set your voltage in AB to 1,212v (Remember that with LLC disabled you have an increase of 0.025v ending with 1,24v), prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C! PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT (More on this later wink.gif)
Start by increasing +100mhz in the Core Clock tab, leave the memory at +0 for now, go play your favorite game or bench (I advise to use FarCry3 for clock testing along with Metro LL and 3Dmark11 you can use also Tombraider benchmark as many people have said its very stressing (not me! tongue.gif) )
If you find your new increased clocks are stable through your tests, go ahead and increase another +50mhz to the Core Clock and so on until you crash, freeze or start to have artifacts, then back down 10mhz and test again! REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH, you´ll find that the word stable is dynamic and not static as it will vary from game to game and bench to bench, unless you´re benching and of course you´ll need high memory clocks, but as there is no way to increase memory voltage and depends on memory and your chip´s memory controller your millage will vary!
Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time (I advise to test with Crysis 3, Metro LL) when it starts to give you artifacts back down 50mhz and you got your MAX core with your MAX memory OC,
Now i MUST emphasise that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card! IF you have a 4K monitor or multi monitor then yes you will see an improvement in smoothness rather increase in FPS, so, OC your core first and after your memory!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Any news on that zotac amp bios i pm'd u?
> 
> Thanks for everything mates


Sorry but it has been hell lately, soon we'll post all the newly modded bios!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## DBGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I see, so I guess your card is not stable at stock clock with stock voltage. You need to add voltage afew notch/step like 1 or 2 step higher and test it at stock clock.
> You may try to flash BIOS on your card with other BIOS but must exact same like yours.


I updated my bios from Gigabyte OC Guro II.


----------



## Akehage

Thanks for answer. But I can't go more then 1.2v. And my power limit is still with 110max.
I have added 63mv now. And with ie precision x my voltage says 1.200v with that extra 63mv. I have 215+ core speed and 515+memory with that. Temps on Max 72 when running heaven, Batman and gw2. So I guess that's what I can get out?

(Btw, my post wasn't only for you to answer, I know you have other things in your mind now. Thanks for helping anyway man.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Thanks for answer. But I can't go more then 1.2v. And my power limit is still with 110max.
> I have added 63mv now. And with ie precision x my voltage says 1.200v with that extra 63mv. I have 215+ core speed and 515+memory with that. Temps on Max 72 when running heaven, Batman and gw2. So I guess that's what I can get out?
> 
> (Btw, my post wasn't only for you to answer, I know you have other things in your mind now. Thanks for helping anyway man.)


I didnt answer your PM, so, i answer it here!









Your card cannot go over 1,212V (for now...







)

If youre brave enough and you don't have any soldering skill, you must prime the wires with a very fine layer ad stick it into the hole and get the iron ready to just touch the wire and you done in less than 15 seconds lol.﻿






I think you flashed back the stock bios inadvertently!
You already have EZ3flash, get my EZ3flash guide from my SIG now and follow it, download the bios, put it inside EZ3flash, rename it to x.rom, and double click EZ3flash.bat and go from there!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leopard2lx

Has anyone used the XSPC RayStorm 750 EX420 WaterCooling Kit? I am wondering if it has enough power to cool the CPU and 2 GTX 780 SLI.


----------



## Akehage

Got it to work. Changed hdd for the folder. Can I with air go with power limit at 120+? This seems to increase tdp? It is now at 80% running heaven. (Power consumption). Don't know how high I can go with all this? Will more power limit give me better core clock speed? With my asus the voltage is still locked at 1.2. So guess I can play with pl instead?

Edit: Seems my maximum settings are this:
Core Voltage: +62
PL: 120
TL: 90 (prioritized)
Core Clock: +325
Memory Clock: +500 (pretty low right?)
Fan speed: 78 (While running heaven, set on auto, and using fan curve)

Pic of GPU-Z while running Heaven: (not showing in picture: VDDC Current 77A, VDDC Power 90W, VRM Temps: 84C)



Is this the maximum I can go? Starting to get artifacts now in heaven, and when tryed memory clock 550 the computer freezed and restarted. Have seen people get up to 7600Mhz on memory. So I guess +500 is kind of low?

Can I do some AB tweak to increase voltage? Or do I need to do that leading thing in the video (which I will not even try lol). Because my temps are at 72 only, so I guess I could have been cranking up the voltage a little bit more.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First of all your card is not a reference card, meaning you cannot do the voltmod or LLC hack as the voltmod issues commands to the the voltage controller NCP4206 and your cards voltage controller is DIGI+ ASP1212!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bios you downloaded is the same as the bios you have (assuming you flashed the right bios) but it is modded! thats why you think its the same as the stock!
> "You have in AB five(5) sliders: Core Voltage (mV), Power Limit (%)(click to prioritize power limit or temperature limit), Core Clock (Mhz) , Memory Clock (Mhz) and Fan Speed (%)
> As you all know OC involves clocks and voltages and one important thing: Silicone lottery! Your card will go up in clocks up to a point where voltage cannot give you more speed unless you move to other cooling setup! As i always say: " There is no crap card, there is different cards requiring different voltages to reach different clocks depending on the chips capabilities"
> 
> Now, you have your bios flashed, unlocked voltage, no boost and have a juicy power target of 200% to play with!
> 
> ON AIR - Set your voltage in AB to 1,212v (Remember that with LLC disabled you have an increase of 0.025v ending with 1,24v), prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C! PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT (More on this later wink.gif)
> Start by increasing +100mhz in the Core Clock tab, leave the memory at +0 for now, go play your favorite game or bench (I advise to use FarCry3 for clock testing along with Metro LL and 3Dmark11 you can use also Tombraider benchmark as many people have said its very stressing (not me! tongue.gif) )
> If you find your new increased clocks are stable through your tests, go ahead and increase another +50mhz to the Core Clock and so on until you crash, freeze or start to have artifacts, then back down 10mhz and test again! REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH, you´ll find that the word stable is dynamic and not static as it will vary from game to game and bench to bench, unless you´re benching and of course you´ll need high memory clocks, but as there is no way to increase memory voltage and depends on memory and your chip´s memory controller your millage will vary!
> Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time (I advise to test with Crysis 3, Metro LL) when it starts to give you artifacts back down 50mhz and you got your MAX core with your MAX memory OC,
> Now i MUST emphasise that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card! IF you have a 4K monitor or multi monitor then yes you will see an improvement in smoothness rather increase in FPS, so, OC your core first and after your memory!
> Sorry but it has been hell lately, soon we'll post all the newly modded bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'm curious as to why the card needs to stay under 80C? I feel like anything under 85 is just fine.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Alright additional step by step manual here








But is this for real that you won't see huge fps gain with single 120h1080p??? No reason to torture gpu?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Got it to work. Changed hdd for the folder. Can I with air go with power limit at 120+? This seems to increase tdp? It is now at 80% running heaven. (Power consumption). Don't know how high I can go with all this? Will more power limit give me better core clock speed? With my asus the voltage is still locked at 1.2. So guess I can play with pl instead?
> 
> Edit: Seems my maximum settings are this:
> Core Voltage: +62
> PL: 120
> TL: 90 (prioritized)
> Core Clock: +325
> Memory Clock: +500 (pretty low right?)
> Fan speed: 78 (While running heaven, set on auto, and using fan curve)
> 
> Pic of GPU-Z while running Heaven: (not showing in picture: VDDC Current 77A, VDDC Power 90W, VRM Temps: 84C)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the maximum I can go? Starting to get artifacts now in heaven, and when tryed memory clock 550 the computer freezed and restarted. Have seen people get up to 7600Mhz on memory. So I guess +500 is kind of low?
> 
> Can I do some AB tweak to increase voltage? Or do I need to do that leading thing in the video (which I will not even try lol). Because my temps are at 72 only, so I guess I could have been cranking up the voltage a little bit more.


Clearly you need to do some reading!








Here are some of my articles:

*About PT/TDP*

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

*about memory:*

_Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.

To clear the confusion somewhat:

_

If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value.
If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value
If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.

._These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock)_

So your 500mhz Oc is not so shabby after all huh?








You can up the voltage all the way in AB or Precision if you use it, at this moment there is no soft voltage mod for your card unless the hard mod i sent you by PM!
But in the near there might be some news coming about voltage unlock!
stay tuned!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm curious as to why the card needs to stay under 80C? I feel like anything under 85 is just fine.


Some VRM's components have a maximum operating temperature of 85C, they withstand more heat but the optimum efficiency is attained at 85C or less!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Alright additional step by step manual here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is this for real that you won't see huge fps gain with single 120h1080p??? No reason to torture gpu?


As long as your memory bandwidth is enough you wont see much unless the program have memory intense demand like Valley! Normally heavy OC will grant you 5-9 FPS, some particular cases more of course depending on the application!
If you use AA high levels in your games you might see a benefit in OC by reducing stutters, i see it but in tri-monitor as some games seem more fpuid but again i have 120hz monitors!








You always had my OC guide in the OP and in my SIG: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Maximus Knight

hey guys, is there a reason why my card doesn't boost to over 1200mhz? i've added 260 to core and benched it in FS extreme. getting 4787 on 1080p. techinferno bios


----------



## Akehage

Even if I read that Im confused what i really means though. If I have 120% on the Power Limit, will my card draw 300w? From the power supply? And if I have a TDP at 80% is that on those 300w?
Im trying to understand this, but its many different words and terms which I dont really understand, sorry for dumb questions.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> hey guys, is there a reason why my card doesn't boost to over 1200mhz? i've added 260 to core and benched it in FS extreme. getting 4787 on 1080p. techinferno bios


Normally its bios related!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Even if I read that Im confused what i really means though. If I have 120% on the Power Limit, will my card draw 300w? From the power supply? And if I have a TDP at 80% is that on those 300w?
> Im trying to understand this, but its many different words and terms which I dont really understand, sorry for dumb questions.


Your bios is 330W TDP based!
If you have a 120% PT your card will draw *if needed* 330 x 120% = 396W
If you have a 80% PT your card will draw *if needed* 330 x 80% = 264W

To check your power draw at moment you use my formula: *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*
You know your bios is 330W based, check the instant % GPU power in AB or precisionx OSD (on screen display) and do the math!









this is all in my article above!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Akehage

Oh math is not my strongest thing in life. Lol!


----------



## woomdawg

I wonder why my temps were so high?









Sent from my DNA


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Normally its bios related!
> Your bios is 330W TDP based!
> If you have a 120% PT your card will draw *if needed* 330 x 120% = 396W
> If you have a 80% PT your card will draw *if needed* 330 x 80% = 264W
> 
> To check your power draw at moment you use my formula: *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*
> You know your bios is 330W based, check the instant % GPU power in AB or precisionx OSD (on screen display) and do the math!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is all in my article above!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


it doesn't even identify my card in FS =C lol how's the bios for leaktek coming =X


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBGT*
> 
> I updated my bios from Gigabyte OC Guro II.


Did you experience this issue before or after BIOS update?
When OC guru II have downloaded new BIOS, can you manually flash it and not via OC guru II?
Looks like there was somthing wrong while flashing via OC Guru II or maybe your card needs to be RMA'ed.


----------



## DBGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Did you experience this issue before or after BIOS update?
> When OC guru II have downloaded new BIOS, can you manually flash it and not via OC guru II?
> Looks like there was somthing wrong while flashing via OC Guru II or maybe your card needs to be RMA'ed.


I don't update if I don't have problem, yes this issue was before updating the bios
And again, are you sure it is normal for this card to reach 1123MHz for stock clock?


----------



## TelFiRE

I have EVGA 780 SuperClocked with reference air cooler. I have an 80% asic quality. I put power target at 106, temp target at 84. And I got my i7 4770k at 4Ghz. No modded bios yet as I can't even figure out what I'm doing with stock.

Right now both gpu and mem are +100, giving me 1214Mhz. I think I can go a little higher (my mem was at +300 for quite a while and +200 clock crashed benchmarks but not games), but no matter how I overclock, my benchmarks don't seem to go up. In fact it seems they are going lower when I get seemingly better overclocks.









I know there is some throttling involved at high temps, but my GPU isn't breaking a sweat. Under 50C during Cinebench so it shouldn't be throttling for that. And CPU hovers around 60C.

I don't really care about the benchmarks but I'm not sure this is helping me in games. Really frustrated with this process, I've read dozens of guides and still feel like I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I didn't have much of a reason to overclock my 3 GTX 780's until recently I've started mining cryptography on my reference 780's. The reference OC bios posted on the front page does wonders for my mining. I'm able to hold a 1293 steady on all three GPUs. Not too shabby for several 1st week release reference GTX 780's.


----------



## worms14

Syan48306. What do result in 3DM 2011 and 2013, 3-Way SLI?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TelFiRE*
> 
> I have EVGA 780 SuperClocked with reference air cooler. I have an 80% asic quality. I put power target at 106, temp target at 84. And I got my i7 4770k at 4Ghz. No modded bios yet as I can't even figure out what I'm doing with stock.
> 
> Right now both gpu and mem are +100, giving me 1214Mhz. I think I can go a little higher (my mem was at +300 for quite a while and +200 clock crashed benchmarks but not games), but no matter how I overclock, my benchmarks don't seem to go up. In fact it seems they are going lower when I get seemingly better overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is some throttling involved at high temps, but my GPU isn't breaking a sweat. Under 50C during Cinebench so it shouldn't be throttling for that. And CPU hovers around 60C.
> 
> I don't really care about the benchmarks but I'm not sure this is helping me in games. Really frustrated with this process, I've read dozens of guides and still feel like I have no idea what I'm doing.


The reason is somewhat obscure! GK110 has a "special"undervoltage protection that reverts to a low logical state every time the voltage is not enough to get the attainable clocks you set but not low enough to compromise the "normal" GPU operation, what happens is it reverts to low power output lowering the internal clocks but not showing on the OSD or any monitor, you only notice it when you see low benchmark values with a high OC! Meaning its a failed OC! when it happens you should increase voltage or lower the clocks or remove/lower memory OC!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I didn't have much of a reason to overclock my 3 GTX 780's until recently I've started mining cryptography on my reference 780's. The reference OC bios posted on the front page does wonders for my mining. I'm able to hold a 1293 steady on all three GPUs. Not too shabby for several 1st week release reference GTX 780's.


Its not advised to mine or folder for long periods of time with any OC at all!
Several titans/780/780ti burned with OC and some with even stock voltages!
Just my 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## woomdawg

How do I know when to raise my power target vs voltage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> How do I know when to raise my power target vs voltage?


One of my articles about TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leopard2lx

How are my scores?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Syan48306. What do result in 3DM 2011 and 2013, 3-Way SLI?


I'll download 3Dmark 2013 and try to see how that goes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not advised to mine or folder for long periods of time with any OC at all!
> Several titans/780/780ti burned with OC and some with even stock voltages!
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'm sure I'm killing my cards prematurely but honestly, I don't really care if the cards give out on me. They're going to be swapped out once the GTX 880 comes out anyway. That said, the core is getting proper cooling and it tops out at only 50 °C ish. If the VRM were to give out...whelp.









That's what the 3 year EVGA warranty is for right?









If anything, I'm more worried about my PSU. I've got a Seasonic X-1250W and I'm pulling 1280 ish watts from the wall. which puts me close to within 100w of the max output of the PSU. Running 24/7 with a gentle typhoon AP-14 swapped PSU fan for silence


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> does anyone else have micro stutters in most games? frame rates don't really drop but just every couple of minutes I get some light stutters which are especially noticeable in FPS games.
> i tried messing around with different setting in NV control panel but no result. I also tried forcing triple buffering via D3DOverrider


That's not micro stuttering


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Its not advised to mine or folder for long periods of time with any OC at all!
> Several titans/780/780ti burned with OC and some with even stock voltages!
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have had my 2x 780 rig mining solidly for the past 908 hours (about a month and a half) at 1200MHz GPU @ 68-72 deg C with no issues. Ed, just curious, what components are getting stressed out under these conditions that would shorten card life? Lots of folks running the AMD/ATI cards for this without complaints of failure, and I hear those run much hotter.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I have had my 2x 780 rig mining solidly for the past 908 hours (about a month and a half) at 1200MHz GPU @ 68-72 deg C with no issues. Ed, just curious, what components are getting stressed out under these conditions that would shorten card life? Lots of folks running the AMD/ATI cards for this without complaints of failure, and I hear those run much hotter.


Cards are different!

R33 inductors (memory) are burning with mining and folding for long periods of time (months) 24/7!



All on air, i have yet to confirm if one of them was under water! if you have your cards on air/water open them up and put thermal tape on the R33 inductors! And still no insurances! Take heed!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

EDIT: Latest 780 burned in a week time mining undervolted ( 1.050V) ACX cooling! same inductor!


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> put thermal tape on the R33 inductors


It does feel really hot in that area on the back of the card. I will put some thermal tape on ASAP. Is this the same stuff as the pads you use for a waterblock? If so, is there a thickness/brand that works best?


----------



## EarlZ

Has anyone used the cool laboratory liquid pro on the 780 GPU with the stock cooler, I wonder if the difference is huge.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> It does feel really hot in that area on the back of the card. I will put some thermal tape on ASAP. Is this the same stuff as the pads you use for a waterblock? If so, is there a thickness/brand that works best?


Any brand will do, 0,5mm thick!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone used the cool laboratory liquid pro on the 780 GPU with the stock cooler, I wonder if the difference is huge.


Not advisable because Its composition is still a point of concern because it corrodes light metals like aluminum and certain alloys. This could have an adverse effect on thermal conductivity, even causing an insulating layer to form. Copper- and nickel-plated surfaces are alright though, as are heat spreaders!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## borax

Hey people, I have a Palit GTX 780 under water using an EK FC-GTX780 Jetstream waterblock, card is idling at 26degrees. I have unlocked the voltage etc on msi afterburner following as per the instructions provided at the begining of this thread, however im now stuck at flashing the bios with the skyn3t v4 bios, not sure how to do it or which one is compatible, I also have a gigabyte g1 sniper 5 which has a PLX chip although im only using one of the slots right now. Any suggestions?

This is a picture of my bios revision and GPU-Z readout.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Hey people, I have a Palit GTX 780 under water using an EK FC-GTX780 Jetstream waterblock, card is idling at 26degrees. I have unlocked the voltage etc on msi afterburner following as per the instructions provided at the begining of this thread, however im now stuck at flashing the bios with the skyn3t v4 bios, not sure how to do it or which one is compatible, I also have a gigabyte g1 sniper 5 which has a PLX chip although im only using one of the slots right now. Any suggestions?
> 
> This is a picture of my bios revision and GPU-Z readout.


If you're unsure which of the BIOSs to use, or your card is not listed here, post your BIOS here, I'll tweak it with KBT to have 1.21v unlocked with enough TDP not to run into throttling.


----------



## borax

@Cyclops

Okay thankyou







... quick question how do I extract my current bios from my card? I shall then post it on here.


----------



## Cyclops

Open up GPU-Z and click the button next to BIOS Revision and then save it.


----------



## borax

Sorry i have tryed extracting it using GPU-Z just says bios reading not supported on this device.


----------



## Cyclops

Ah, you must have bricked your card or something with a bad flash. Which BIOS did you flash your card with?


----------



## borax

Thats the thing I have not even flashed it as of yet... nor attempted to.. this is just the built in bios as per receiving the card...


----------



## Cyclops

Well, this is the TPU BIOS database related to your card:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=Palit&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Your card's BIOS model is 80.80.20.00.25

Nothing matches that model number in that database so I'm guessing no one has uploaded their BIOS to TPU, probably because that version is not officially supported in GPU-Z, yet.


----------



## borax

most likely, is that a new BIOS version or something? So would there be no way to unlock my voltage etc then?


----------



## borax

Thing is its running so cool at full load around 32degrees so I figured no point having it under water if im not overclocking the crap outa it lol


----------



## Cyclops

32 at full load? no no, not possible unless you live in Antarctica. What are you using to stress test it? Download Unigine Valley and run the Extreme HD preset benchmark and report back with some numbers.


----------



## borax

Seems so, ill give Valley a shot and post up some numbers etc... So back to before, is there no way I can OC this card?


----------



## borax

@Cyclops

So I ran the extreme HD preset on Valley on stock no OC etc, and this is what I got:



With my house central heating on right now and during the benchmarking, it was hitting 37/38 Degrees at peak.


----------



## Cyclops

Either the sensor is broken or you're looking at the wrong data. If you're monitoring temperatures with MSI afterburner, look at the maximum value the temperature hits, not it's current.

Benchmark numbers look nominal.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone used the cool laboratory liquid pro on the 780 GPU with the stock cooler, I wonder if the difference is huge.


I've used Shin-Estu x23 7783D and it worked wonders


----------



## borax

After running it several times I can say that at max using msi afterburner to measure the temps it is hitting 39 at max during the benchmark, so whats the best way to go about overclocking the card?


----------



## Cyclops

Don't know what to tell you. Those temperatures are wrong or the sensor is broken.


----------



## borax

I cant understand how the sensor would be broken, my system is reporting that through the loop itself 39 degrees is also correct, anyhow for some reason in afterburner i cannot seem to change the voltage?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've used Shin-Estu x23 7783D and it worked wonders


What kind of gains did you get over the stock EVGA paste? I was thinking of replacing the paste on my card with some GC-Extreme.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBGT*
> 
> I don't update if I don't have problem, yes this issue was before updating the bios
> And again, are you sure it is normal for this card to reach 1123MHz for stock clock?


I've tested my friend's card GIGABYTE GTX780 OC Rev1.0 on december 2013, it has stock clock of *954MHz* and boosting up to *1084MHz* ... if your card has stock clock of 1000MHz then I'm sure at max boost it will be more than 1084MHz such as 1123MHz.


----------



## DBGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I've tested my friend's card GIGABYTE GTX780 OC Rev1.0 on december 2013, it has stock clock of *954MHz* and boosting up to *1084MHz* ... if your card has stock clock of 1000MHz then I'm sure at max boost it will be more than 1084MHz such as 1123MHz.


I got a replacement, now the boost clock can reach 1162MHz at stock clock which is 1020MHz.
It was a bad hardware after all.
Thanks for your help


----------



## hypespazm

hey need some quick help. my card started giving me less performance in the same games i play. anything that could have cause that? btw I went from 331.82 to the last one just released. game is bf4 but i just wanna know what could i do to get the hardware to run a little better... and also what if i see framerate throttling what should i be looking for? is it cpu or gpu or what?


----------



## skupples

hide yo kids, hide yo wives!

how's life in GTX 780 Club?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hey need some quick help. my card started giving me less performance in the same games i play. anything that could have cause that? btw I went from 331.82 to the last one just released. game is bf4 but i just wanna know what could i do to get the hardware to run a little better... and also what if i see framerate throttling what should i be looking for? is it cpu or gpu or what?


by "the next one" do you mean the newest beta driver 334.xx? To look for throttling you check a few things

A.) Temp, throttling starts @~70c
B.) Power throttle, open up msi-ab monitor & see what the power % is @.

The last BF4 patch introduced Tiled Resources, it is a tool to reduce CPU strain. It is part of DX11.2, which only functions on windblows 8.1 it's highly possible they introduced some sort of bug while pushing out this update. Do you experience lower performance in everything?










Cool Labs Liquid ultra eats copper! I found out the hard way on 3x titan blocks & on my CPU. It works great, it's just pitting! Nothing a buffer can't fix...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> It does feel really hot in that area on the back of the card. I will put some thermal tape on ASAP. Is this the same stuff as the pads you use for a waterblock? If so, is there a thickness/brand that works best?
> 
> 
> 
> Any brand will do, 0,5mm thick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone used the cool laboratory liquid pro on the 780 GPU with the stock cooler, I wonder if the difference is huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not advisable because Its composition is still a point of concern because it corrodes light metals like aluminum and certain alloys. This could have an adverse effect on thermal conductivity, even causing an insulating layer to form. Copper- and nickel-plated surfaces are alright though, as are heat spreaders!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

Isnt the stock GPU core heatsink copper on the 780 with nicke plating?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone used the cool laboratory liquid pro on the 780 GPU with the stock cooler, I wonder if the difference is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Shin-Estu x23 7783D and it worked wonders
Click to expand...

I only have CLP and the paste that comes with my Swiftech H220


----------



## skupples

@OccamRazor I can pretty much confirm @ this point that CLU should only be used on nickel plate. I believe it's the gallium which affects metals. I have discovered pitting on all 4 of my copper blocks. It buffed out easily with super super fine grit sand paper & a buffing, but you can only do that so many times before you completely destroy the blocks contacts.


----------



## txerokii

Hello,
I installed the skynet modbios for my gtx 780 B1 and everything right has changed the base to 1084mhz but now will not let me overclock or apply with EVGA Precision or Afterburner co MSi. Any idea?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBGT*
> 
> I got a replacement, now the boost clock can reach 1162MHz at stock clock which is 1020MHz.
> It was a bad hardware after all.
> Thanks for your help


Wow nice boosting mate







sorry I don't know if GTX780 GHz edition should have max boost of 1162MHz instead 1123MHz ^_^ I just know that it should be +1100MHz like 1123MHz or 1140MHz. Well it turns out to be 1162MHz then, nice








Enjoy your card DBGT


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txerokii*
> 
> Hello,
> I installed the skynet modbios for my gtx 780 B1 and everything right has changed the base to 1084mhz but now will not let me overclock or apply with EVGA Precision or Afterburner co MSi. Any idea?


It tends to help if you A.) re-install drivers, & B.) (less often) re-install the OC-utility. if that doesn't help, flash back to stock, then back to Sky.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Don't know what to tell you. Those temperatures are wrong or the sensor is broken.


Then don't tell him anything especially that something may be broken just because his temperatures are lower than what *you* perceive to be possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> I cant understand how the sensor would be broken, my system is reporting that through the loop itself 39 degrees is also correct, anyhow for some reason in afterburner i cannot seem to change the voltage?


Your sensor is not broken, those temperatures are very possible. Depending on what voltage controller your card uses, currently on the GTX 780 the LLC mod and full voltage control are only possible with a card using the NCP4206. You say you have a Palit GTX 780 what version, Reference, jetstream etc. If it's reference then do this (Requires MSI Afterburner to be installed):

1) Open the command prompt
2) Change directory to your MSI Afterburner installation directory (commonly C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner)
3) Enter this "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" If it displays "I2C 04 20 99 :41" or "I2C 03 20 99 :41" then you have the NCP426 and it is unlockable.

If your card is unlockable post back and I and many others on this forum can assist you should you need it


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Then don't tell him anything especially that something may be broken just because his temperatures are lower than what *you* perceive to be possible.
> Your sensor is not broken, those temperatures are very possible.


Lol, I'm sorry? He's getting typical Unigine Valley scores with a 780 that doesn't run hotter than 38C on air. Watercooled 780s dont run that cool let alone aircooled ones. So no, those temperatures are not possible.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @OccamRazor I can pretty much confirm @ this point that CLU should only be used on nickel plate. I believe it's the gallium which affects metals. I have discovered pitting on all 4 of my copper blocks. It buffed out easily with super super fine grit sand paper & a buffing, but you can only do that so many times before you completely destroy the blocks contacts.


Yap, i did a follow up after i read about copper:
*Gallium is a reducing agent*:
Reducing agents (oxidizing also) are the ones responsible for corrosion, which is the "degradation of metals as a result of electrochemical activity".
Corrosion requires an anode and cathode to take place. The anode is an element that loses electrons (reducing agent), thus oxidation always occurs in the anode, and the cathode is an element that gains electrons (oxidizing agent), thus reduction always occurs in the cathode. Corrosion occurs whenever there's a difference in oxidation potential. When this is present, the anode metal begins deteriorating, given there is an electrical connection and the presence of an electrolyte.
Gallium reacts with chalcogen elements (sometimes called the "oxygen family") only at relatively high temperatures. At room temperature, gallium metal is unreactive towards air and water due to the formation of a passive, protective oxide layer. At higher temperatures, however, it reacts with oxygen in the air to form gallium(III) oxide (Melting Point: 1900 °C/ 3500 °F)
But its Gallium (Ga) as a liquid metal and can dissolve most metals; however, at moderate temperatures, only some are slightly soluble, such as sodium, potassium, gold, magnesium, lead, nickel and interestingly mercury, Gallium is corrosive to all metals except tungsten and tantalum which have a high resistance to corrosion.
I know where they came up with the idea of using gallium, as liquid gallium wets most surfaces, its also remarkable for its ability to penetrate the atomic lattices of other metals!
But the oxidizing properties are way over any benefit it could give IMO!
So, people its best to stay away from this one!

Thanks skupps for the heads up!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Lol, I'm sorry? He's getting typical Unigine Valley scores with a 780 that doesn't run hotter than 38C on air. Watercooled 780s dont run that cool let alone aircooled ones. So no, those temperatures are not possible.


His Palit card is under water, I assume you glanced over that







And yet again those tempeeratures are perfectly possible under water. An ambient of 15-20 would allow those temps under water and of course this also depends on the rad size.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> His Palit card is under water, I assume you glanced over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet again those tempeeratures are perfectly possible under water. An ambient of 15-20 would allow those temps under water and of course this also depends on the rad size.


Yep, guess I did.


----------



## sena

Guys, does llc hack works without msi voltage mod?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Yep, guess I did.


It would appear so.


----------



## borax

@Razor 116

Thanks for all the advice.. as it stands ambient temps in my room are around 20degrees, I am using the EK jetstream block along with 1 dual 745m rad in push and a triple 47mm rad in push pull only my cpu which is not yet overclocked is in the loop along with the 780. I have done the voltage unlock as per your instructions, seems that afterburner is allowing me to go up to "300" but boost is annoying me.. The code reports back as per what you said.. does that mean it is unlockable? On unigine heaven I am getting around 1560 everything set to max at 1080p, this is with a +300 to the core using ab. But for some reason when I look at the usage it is all over the place?

(Sorry for the long post)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> What kind of gains did you get over the stock EVGA paste? I was thinking of replacing the paste on my card with some GC-Extreme.


10°C drop but it was because there was hardly any paste on the die. This was with a reference 780


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> It would appear so.


Yup, its working, i have tested it now.
Thx.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> @Razor 116
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.. as it stands ambient temps in my room are around 20degrees, I am using the EK jetstream block along with 1 dual 745m rad in push and a triple 47mm rad in push pull only my cpu which is not yet overclocked is in the loop along with the 780. I have done the voltage unlock as per your instructions, seems that afterburner is allowing me to go up to "300" but boost is annoying me.. The code reports back as per what you said.. does that mean it is unlockable? On unigine heaven I am getting around 1560 everything set to max at 1080p, this is with a +300 to the core using ab. But for some reason when I look at the usage it is all over the place?
> 
> (Sorry for the long post)


If you are on a stock BIOS this is likely throttling, It looks like you have an unlockable card. Now what you do is create a profile in afterburner (Doesn't have to be overclocked just hit save on anything.), Close Afterburner, Then go to your Afterburner installation directory and go to "Profiles" open he .cfg file with admin rights with a really long name e.g. heres mine "VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27813842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg" then paste this at the bottom

If ri3 returned "41"

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

or this If ri4 returned "41"

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

Open Afterburner and you will be asked to reboot just click no and now your voltage slider will be at auto, just slide it up to 1.3v and happy benching


----------



## borax

@Razor 116

Okay so ive changed the afterburner profile settings etc and seem to have unlocked the voltage it now allows me to slide up to 300. However im now stuck on the throttling problem, i am running the card still with the stock bios, how do i disable Boost and the throttle? For some reason when i set the gpu core to +300 yes it runs unigine heaven properly but when i have finished the bench and exit looking at the monitor afterburner only reports that the core is sort of running bellow the 300+ mhz that i should have ocd it at?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> @Razor 116
> 
> Okay so ive changed the afterburner profile settings etc and seem to have unlocked the voltage it now allows me to slide up to 300. However im now stuck on the throttling problem, i am running the card still with the stock bios, how do i disable Boost and the throttle? For some reason when i set the gpu core to +300 yes it runs unigine heaven properly but when i have finished the bench and exit looking at the monitor afterburner only reports that the core is sort of running bellow the 300+ mhz that i should have ocd it at?


You will need top flash one of Skyn3ts BIOS's or modify your own with KBT. The OP has all you need now


----------



## borax

I have downloaded Skyn3ts Palit Jetstream bios, however i have no idea how to use nvflash or ezflash to flash it, not only that but when i try to extract my own bios from the card using gpu-z it says that the bios is not supported and stops me from taking it out? I really dont like boost nor the throttling so would like to be able to OC the card.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hide yo kids, hide yo wives!
> 
> how's life in GTX 780 Club?
> by "the next one" do you mean the newest beta driver 334.xx? To look for throttling you check a few things
> 
> A.) Temp, throttling starts @~70c
> B.) Power throttle, open up msi-ab monitor & see what the power % is @.
> 
> The last BF4 patch introduced Tiled Resources, it is a tool to reduce CPU strain. It is part of DX11.2, which only functions on windblows 8.1 it's highly possible they introduced some sort of bug while pushing out this update. Do you experience lower performance in everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Labs Liquid ultra eats copper! I found out the hard way on 3x titan blocks & on my CPU. It works great, it's just pitting! Nothing a buffer can't fix...


thanks and yeah i believe i saw it in a few games i use precision X and in some games the GPU usade goes from 50 to 70% and ill guess that the heat temps are the same


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> I have downloaded Skyn3ts Palit Jetstream bios, however i have no idea how to use nvflash or ezflash to flash it, not only that but when i try to extract my own bios from the card using gpu-z it says that the bios is not supported and stops me from taking it out? I really dont like boost nor the throttling so would like to be able to OC the card.


If your card is not the jetstream and came with the Nvidia cooler then you need a reference modded BIOS.


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> If your card is not the jetstream and came with the Nvidia cooler then you need a reference modded BIOS.


Erm it IS a Jetstream, and came with the aftermarket cooler not the NVIDIA reference one, i believe it is also a custom PCB. How do i go about flashing it and with what bios? I dont wanna brick the card, as i dont think there is any dual bios?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Erm it IS a Jetstream, and came with the aftermarket cooler not the NVIDIA reference one, i believe it is also a custom PCB. How do i go about flashing it and with what bios? I dont wanna brick the card, as i dont think there is any dual bios?


Firstly Open up GPU Z to find out what revision the card is (A1 Or B1) then I will recommend the BIOS for you.


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Firstly Open up GPU Z to find out what revision the card is (A1 Or B1) then I will recommend the BIOS for you.


Had a look at GPU-Z says my revision is A1, and bios is 80:80:21:00:25


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Erm it IS a Jetstream, and came with the aftermarket cooler not the NVIDIA reference one, i believe it is also a custom PCB. How do i go about flashing it and with what bios? I dont wanna brick the card, as i dont think there is any dual bios?


First do this, it "helps" when we want to help you!








*PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG*

Here are from my SIG the EZ3flash tool and my guide:

*EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*

*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*

And the bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx

*sky-vBios-PalitJS-rev4*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First do this, it "helps" when we want to help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG*
> 
> Here are from my SIG the EZ3flash tool and my guide:
> 
> *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> 
> And the bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx
> 
> *sky-vBios-PalitJS-rev4*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the advice i shall update my SIG to fit my rig









As per flashing my card, I am using a g1 sniper 5, which does have a PLX chip, would this effect the flash?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Thanks for the advice i shall update my SIG to fit my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per flashing my card, I am using a g1 sniper 5, which does have a PLX chip, would this effect the flash?


Yes, you will have to change the index. Most likely the PLX chip is index 0, and your GPU is likely index 1.


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


That is how far i have come with the flash, what do i do to continue?


----------



## txerokii

ok thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> 
> That is how far i have come with the flash, what do i do to continue?


<0> is your PLX chip
<1> is your card, how many cards do you have?
If only one, press #6 (nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6) it will flash the card <1> or (-i1) as <0> is your PLX chip!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## anubis1127

Sorry for delayed response, never used that batch file, just always used nvflash, but do as @OccamRazor suggested.

I would just use nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 yourromfile.rom


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> <0> is your PLX chip
> <1> is your card, how many cards do you have?
> If only one, press #6 (nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6) it will flash the card <1> or (-i1) as <0> is your PLX chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)




I only have the one card in the 16x pci express slot, i pressed option 6 at the start and it did that but afterwards went back to the start screen...?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Sorry for delayed response, never used that batch file, just always used nvflash, but do as @OccamRazor suggested.
> 
> I would just use nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 yourromfile.rom


Yap! its the same, this tool is just for those (that dont want to read guides or are too lazy to do it or to learn)







or just *for the sake of being faster*!
But old school is always gratifying, right?







Good old DOS days!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one card in the 16x pci express slot, i pressed option 6 at the start and it did that but afterwards went back to the start screen...?


After flash it reverts back to the start screen, you did hear a "bip" didnt you? when flashing "she" always beeps!








Anyway reboot and check the load default core speed, it should be 1006mhz!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## borax

So i followed your instructions, ran a benchmark at stock, so 901mhz core clock as per standard, it still seems to be "boosting" and throttling? not sure if the flash worked


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one card in the 16x pci express slot, i pressed option 6 at the start and it did that but afterwards went back to the start screen...?


According to your image THE FLASH PROCEDURE IS NOT FINISHED!!!

You have to wait!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> So i followed your instructions, ran a benchmark at stock, so 901mhz core clock as per standard, it still seems to be "boosting" and throttling? not sure if the flash worked


Do it again, this time let the flash finish!








Make sure the bios you put inside the EZ3flash folder and rename to x.rom IS indeed the right bios and not the stock one! this happens more than you could think!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do it again, this time let the flash finish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the bios you put inside the EZ3flash folder and rename to x.rom IS indeed the right bios and not the stock one! this happens more than you could think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


WOO!! it worked, rebooted and its running at 1006 gpu core clock, afterburner also allows me to raise the total power limit to 150! Should i immiediatly set this to 150 to start OC'in?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> WOO!! it worked, rebooted and its running at 1006 gpu core clock, afterburner also allows me to raise the total power limit to 150! Should i immiediatly set this to 150 to start OC'in?


Ahaahahahah! Hold on your horses!









Read this to better understand the TDP from one of my articles:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cosmomobay

I know this thread is for the 780 and I post it on the classy thread, but I am just looking for some help. any input would greatly appreciated.

@ OccamRazor

I need help with a problem I am having with two new 780 classified with helix mem.

Before I reflash my bios I did a baseline benchmark with Heaven and Valley then, nothing crashed and the score was pretty good, I was like great better than my old once.

This is were everything went to Sh..t. I flash the bios with version 3 from the Classified front page, everything took, so great. I started overclocking with PT at 200 %. First I did offset up to a +200 before it crash, couldn't go over that even with the voltage set to 1.35. I went to MEM got that to +350 before crash. Now I tie the two together and everything crashes.

I dial everything back to zero with voltage to 1.25 and Pwr target to 200% still crashes, everything back to zero and no good, still crashes.

I am on a new windows 8.1 install, I did this for the new cards because of the problems I was having with the old ones.

My two cards are cooled by, two H55 and fans for the Mem, still using the front plate to aid with cooling and a fan on the back plate to aid with the cooling.

My temps at idle is 38degs for the first card and 35 for the sec card, at load my temp are 58/48 the highest it ever gets.

I notice the bios version for the new cards are different from the old cards. 80.80.31.01.80 and if I remember the old ones were 80.80.21.01.

I flash the cards back and everything is good.

Please I need some inputs or idea. I am about to go full water. I don't think it's the cards, I think it's something to do with the Bios.

Thanks


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ahaahahahah! Hold on your horses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this to better understand the TDP from one of my articles:
> 
> _"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Great article, so by me increasing the power slider, it would essentially give me more overclocking headroom and smoother play etc? With it being at 150 max, would this equate to me killing my gpu?


----------



## borax

Just one other thing, so I know what I'm aiming towards.. what are the average stable clocks people have reached on their 780s under water? My core is currently running at 1350mhz mem is untouched and my temp is at 47 full load


----------



## borax

So after a bit of Overclocking to what i believe is max stable, this is what i got!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I know this thread is for the 780 and I post it on the classy thread, but I am just looking for some help. any input would greatly appreciated.
> 
> @ OccamRazor
> 
> I need help with a problem I am having with two new 780 classified with helix mem.
> 
> Before I reflash my bios I did a baseline benchmark with Heaven and Valley then, nothing crashed and the score was pretty good, I was like great better than my old once.
> 
> This is were everything went to Sh..t. I flash the bios with version 3 from the Classified front page, everything took, so great. I started overclocking with PT at 200 %. First I did offset up to a +200 before it crash, couldn't go over that even with the voltage set to 1.35. I went to MEM got that to +350 before crash. Now I tie the two together and everything crashes.
> 
> I dial everything back to zero with voltage to 1.25 and Pwr target to 200% still crashes, everything back to zero and no good, still crashes.
> 
> I am on a new windows 8.1 install, I did this for the new cards because of the problems I was having with the old ones.
> 
> My two cards are cooled by, two H55 and fans for the Mem, still using the front plate to aid with cooling and a fan on the back plate to aid with the cooling.
> 
> My temps at idle is 38degs for the first card and 35 for the sec card, at load my temp are 58/48 the highest it ever gets.
> 
> I notice the bios version for the new cards are different from the old cards. 80.80.31.01.80 and if I remember the old ones were 80.80.21.01.
> 
> I flash the cards back and everything is good.
> 
> Please I need some inputs or idea. I am about to go full water. I don't think it's the cards, I think it's something to do with the Bios.
> 
> Thanks


Probably memory timings, send me your stock original bios please and ill see whats going on!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Great article, so by me increasing the power slider, it would essentially give me more overclocking headroom and smoother play etc? With it being at 150 max, would this equate to me killing my gpu?


Its just a limit... its the max quantity if current you are allowing the card to draw, not the quantity if current it draws instantly!

Your card has 6 phases (for the core) x 60A each = 360A (DC current amperage to watts conversion)

P(W) = I(A) × V(V) » P(W) <=>

<=>360 x *1.2V* = 432W (Maximum theoretical draw for the core)
<=>360 x *1.3V* = 468W
<=>360 x *1.4V* = 504W

Plus 2 phases for the memory and to power the rest of the card, so you are safe unless you dont cool your card properly!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## borax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably memory timings, send me your stock original bios please and ill see whats going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a limit... its the max quantity if current you are allowing the card to draw, not the quantity if current it draws instantly!
> 
> Your card has 6 phases (for the core) x 60A each = 360A (DC current amperage to watts conversion)
> 
> P(W) = I(A) × V(V) » P(W) <=>
> 
> <=>360 x *1.2V* = 432W (Maximum theoretical draw for the core)
> <=>360 x *1.3V* = 468W
> <=>360 x *1.4V* = 504W
> 
> Plus 2 phases for the memory and to power the rest of the card, so you are safe unless you dont cool your card properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Got it seems I've reached my stable limit! Now last question... when player swtor the game stutters like CRAZY... jumping etc.. any reason why this is? I've tried messing around with v sync etc but no difference.. obviously the card is powerful enough to run it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Got it seems I've reached my stable limit! Now last question... when player swtor the game stutters like CRAZY... jumping etc.. any reason why this is? I've tried messing around with v sync etc but no difference.. obviously the card is powerful enough to run it?


http://www.swtor.com/community/showthread.php?t=568911

You are going to have your hands full in no time! lol
Now the hard part begins! Software problems! just switched from tri-monitor portrait to landcape and most of my games refused to start, some recognized the new res but most didnt, even some do not support 5760 x 1080 but supported the 3240 x 1920, funny right?
Good luck!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## borax

Haha damn, seems to me like swtor is poorly optimised for nvidia cards, I'll try some of those methods to fix the issue.. life is never easy for an overclockers. .







..


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey Occam, any luck with the Leadtek bios i sent ya?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably memory timings, send me your stock original bios please and ill see whats going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the reply.

I did I stress test on my mem, but it seems ok. will put it back to stock and see.
How do I send my VC bios to you.

cheers:thumb:

srry wrong mem, thought you meant cpu mem.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borax*
> 
> Got it seems I've reached my stable limit! Now last question... when player swtor the game stutters like CRAZY... jumping etc.. any reason why this is? I've tried messing around with v sync etc but no difference.. obviously the card is powerful enough to run it?


try forcing triple buffering with d3doverride STAND ALONE. download it, install it, go down to the right hand side of the start bar, open it, enable TRIPLE BUFFERING (with game closed). Note: Make sure you only have V-sync on in one place. "use application setting" is normally your best bet, with it on in game.

The triple buffering in the NVCP is for OpenGL only, because Nvidia is lazy.

http://www.4shared.com/archive/SQmBCZIR/D3DOverrider.htm


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably memory timings, send me your stock original bios please and ill see whats going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


How can I send the bios to you? And here is my last trouble shouting.

ok, I tried one card at a time in different PCI slots, #1 and #2 bios and I am getting the same results. they both crash with default settings. But i can put in a +650 of mem before if crushes. If i dial that down and add core at all they crash.

I know it's not a power supply issue, in using a power meter, the draw is only 550 watt with one card. Could it be a MB. The cards are only 5 days old.

thanks


----------



## nikoli707

Hmmm.... 1.3v = 468w theoretical on the core huh. 39amps?

Ive only been toying around with my new classified but i have a decent but not enough power supply to overclock yet with two 12v rails 25amp each. I underclocked to reference speeds as a precaution so i dont hit my supplys ocp.

I saw this nice $80 deal for beautifully nice seasonic 80 plus platinum 660w supply come on today and its advertised to have a single 55amp 12v rail.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121

Got me thinking with that much rated it may only be 660w but could possibly do the job. My [email protected] definitely needs to factor in but once i have the go ahead id like to push my classy to 1.3v and as much core speed as i can get. Im sure i will hit it with 1.35v for fun to get high scores in 3dmark Unigine etc.... but back down to 1.3v for 24/7 use.

Could this work? Theoretically how many watts/amp does a 2500k pull? I dont ever plan on going sli.... but i mean... isn't seasonic platinum stuff the shizznit? The two reviews i see for it show near perfect ratings and fully within advertised platinum rating.


----------



## theilya

Can i plug this card into PCI-E 2.0 x4 slot?

will it work?


----------



## rogerthat1945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Can i plug this card into PCI-E 2.0 x4 slot?
> 
> will it work?


Mighty powerful PhysX card ya got there sir.


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Can i plug this card into PCI-E 2.0 x4 slot?
> 
> will it work?


not for gaming. for certain types of folding or mining yes.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Can i plug this card into PCI-E 2.0 x4 slot?
> 
> will it work?


Technically yes, but it will run like garbage.


----------



## Aesthethc

Does this look about right? Overclocked my 780 classy and got these scores.

is 1.35v safe for the card? My VRM's dont get past 48C and my graphics card barely gets past 49C (fans at 650 RPM).

The VRM's are water cooled with an EK FC Block and Fujipoly Ultra Extreme thermal pads.

The card wont go past 1385-1397 on certain benchmarks. Guess i cant get past 1400.


----------



## TANN3R

It's probably been mentioned already but I couldn't find any info on this in the thread..... I'm getting major fluctuation on my core clock %. I have a EVGA HC at 1300mV and my core clock at +230 and temp prioritized at 95 degrees , power limit % and mem are both left at 100. this cause my card to peak at 1385MHz but it can't hold it and normally runs at 1085MHz. If i turn my clock down I can get the card clock down i can get the card to run at a high clock speed but it still doesn't stay pegged at it's max core clock. Power % shows it tops out at 105 but during a benchmark will hover at 99%.

Is there something i may have missed during the install of the EVGA HC bios or another step possibly?

Thanks for the help guys, If this has been mentioned already please send me a link to the discussion


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> It's probably been mentioned already but I couldn't find any info on this in the thread..... I'm getting major fluctuation on my core clock %. I have a EVGA HC at 1300mV and my core clock at +230 and temp prioritized at 95 degrees , power limit % and mem are both left at 100. this cause my card to peak at 1385MHz but it can't hold it and normally runs at 1085MHz. If i turn my clock down I can get the card clock down i can get the card to run at a high clock speed but it still doesn't stay pegged at it's max core clock. Power % shows it tops out at 105 but during a benchmark will hover at 99%.
> 
> Is there something i may have missed during the install of the EVGA HC bios or another step possibly?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, If this has been mentioned already please send me a link to the discussion


Simple! Your card is hitting the power limit and throttles the clocks down!








You have to flash a modded bios with increased PT to fix the issue!

*780EVGAHC36rev3*

_Since a lot members like this revision I decide to include it into the new rev 3A
but this is the first Hydro copper bios revision, still rock solid for many.
EVGA 780 Hydro copper
Version 80.10.36.00.82
Base core clock 980.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w_

Take a look at my OC guide, you might find it interesting: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## theilya

stupid question, if I increase core/memory clock without increasing voltage will the heat increase aswell?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Does this look about right? Overclocked my 780 classy and got these scores.
> 
> is 1.35v safe for the card? My VRM's dont get past 48C and my graphics card barely gets past 49C (fans at 650 RPM).
> 
> The VRM's are water cooled with an EK FC Block and Fujipoly Ultra Extreme thermal pads.
> 
> The card wont go past 1385-1397 on certain benchmarks. Guess i cant get past 1400.


That is fine on that card, as its built to handle it, not just the GPU (On reference cards the GPU can handle the voltage also), but the PCB is built up for that kind of stuff (unlike reference cards, the PCB itself cannot really handle higher than 1.212v, especially if you have a higher ASIC, kind of the reason why NVidia has that limit in place)


----------



## cosmomobay

Can someone please tell me how to send a zip file on PM

Thanks for your help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to send a zip file on PM
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Right click on the bios file and click "add to archive" then a window will pop up, in the archive name (backup.rar) type "mybackup.zip" (or whatever name you like, just leave the .zip extension) press ok and there you go!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

I just bought 2 780's (FTW edition)...I'll keep the faster of the two and sell the other.

I should still be able to use the AB volt mod with them, correct? I would have gone 780ti but since they don't have the capability to do that besides the classified version (which, sadly wont fit properly in the case I want to build on or at least not with the waterblock attached).


----------



## h2spartan

Another question for those who have experience with 1440p monitors, do you think a single 780 would be sufficient enough to run a 1440 monitor for playing the most demanding games? More specifically, modded Skyrim?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Another question for those who have experience with 1440p monitors, do you think a single 780 would be sufficient enough to run a 1440 monitor for playing the most demanding games? More specifically, modded Skyrim?


Generally sure if you don't expect pegged 60 FPS but modded Skyrim can be quite a VRAM beast so I would say that is grossly conditional on what type of "modded" game you mean? I would say in general yes but there are some extreme mods that could change that answer fast.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> stupid question, if I increase core/memory clock without increasing voltage will the heat increase aswell?


Yes.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Another question for those who have experience with 1440p monitors, do you think a single 780 would be sufficient enough to run a 1440 monitor for playing the most demanding games? More specifically, modded Skyrim?


It depends on what kind of frames you want. If you're shooting for 40+ FPS you're probably OK with a single GTX 780. If you're wanting to get 60+ all the time you're probably going to need another card. And it depends on how heavily you mod your Skyrim. I have been playing modded Skyrim but just reformatted my computer. I wish I'd looked at FPS and VRAM usage to let you know what I was experiencing but I didn't.

I noticed that playing BF4 at 2560 x 1440 I was using over 2.8GB of VRAM. I'd say for gaming at 1440 or higher res, 3GB of VRAM is starting to get a little long in the tooth, especially for heavily modded games.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It depends on what kind of frames you want. If you're shooting for 40+ FPS you're probably OK with a single GTX 780. If you're wanting to get 60+ all the time you're probably going to need another card. And it depends on how heavily you mod your Skyrim. I have been playing modded Skyrim but just reformatted my computer. I wish I'd looked at FPS and VRAM usage to let you know what I was experiencing but I didn't.
> 
> I noticed that playing BF4 at 2560 x 1440 I was using over 2.8GB of VRAM. I'd say for gaming at 1440 or higher res, 3GB of VRAM is starting to get a little long in the tooth, especially for heavily modded games.


----------



## borax

SO im getting 1775 on UNIGINE HEAVEN 4.0 core is at 1390 and mem is 3560, that is everything at full on heaven, seems to be stable ive run it many times + gaming, temps are reaching 48degrees at full load, is this any good?


----------



## Leopard2lx

Does anyone have ideas on how to mount a radiator outside the case? The case is Antec 1100 and I would really rather not get another case for water cooling.

Looking at this kit:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175

How can I mount a radiator outside the case and have it stable and look decent? Also concerned about how I would run the tubing to the radiator outside the case, although the case does have 2 decent size cable exit ports in the back.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It depends on what kind of frames you want. If you're shooting for 40+ FPS you're probably OK with a single GTX 780. If you're wanting to get 60+ all the time you're probably going to need another card. And it depends on how heavily you mod your Skyrim. I have been playing modded Skyrim but just reformatted my computer. I wish I'd looked at FPS and VRAM usage to let you know what I was experiencing but I didn't.
> 
> I noticed that playing BF4 at 2560 x 1440 I was using over 2.8GB of VRAM. I'd say for gaming at 1440 or higher res, 3GB of VRAM is starting to get a little long in the tooth, especially for heavily modded games.


Usage has never meant what people think it does. Just because a game is using X amount of memory doesn't mean much of anything.


----------



## h2spartan

Thanks for the help guys....I guess I will stick with my samsung 1080p until maxwell comes out. I mean, I am still very happy with it. I will save for a complete new rig around that time anyway.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Usage has never meant what people think it does. Just because a game is using X amount of memory doesn't mean much of anything.


A valid point. Regardless you load Skyrim down with too much and it will just crash half the time mid fun anyway. I would not worry OP if you find you need the second card buy it then.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Usage has never meant what people think it does. Just because a game is using X amount of memory doesn't mean much of anything.


I'm not understanding what you're saying. When the frame buffer runs out things stop running as smoothly. Today's games (especially modded games) need a lot of VRAM. That's all I'm getting at.

For 2560 x 1440 gaming with all the eye candy, 3GB is the minimum I would recommend.


----------



## skupples

allocation =/= usage. Assassins creed Black Flag uses 4-5.5gb of vram on my titans. How much would you like to bet some one with 780ti's can run the exact same settings w/ the exact same level of performance?

(in surround)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> allocation =/= usage. Assassins creed Black Flag uses 4-5.5gb of vram on my titans. How much would you like to bet some one with 780ti's can run the exact same settings w/ the exact same level of performance?
> 
> (in surround)


Skupples that avatar is amazing!


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone have ideas on how to mount a radiator outside the case? The case is Antec 1100 and I would really rather not get another case for water cooling.
> 
> Looking at this kit:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175
> 
> How can I mount a radiator outside the case and have it stable and look decent? Also concerned about how I would run the tubing to the radiator outside the case, although the case does have 2 decent size cable exit ports in the back.


First what case do you have and here is some brackets that would help to mount the rad on the back of the case. click on the picture and you will see an example.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33483


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Right click on the bios file and click "add to archive" then a window will pop up, in the archive name (backup.rar) type "mybackup.zip" (or whatever name you like, just leave the .zip extension) press ok and there you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm not understanding what you're saying. When the frame buffer runs out things stop running as smoothly. Today's games (especially modded games) need a lot of VRAM. That's all I'm getting at.
> 
> For 2560 x 1440 gaming with all the eye candy, 3GB is the minimum I would recommend.


What I'm saying is that what Afterburner tells you isn't an accurate representation of how much memory you _need_. Just because BF4 has filled 2.8GB of the available space doesn't mean it has to in order to run smoothly. Not to mention, mods are such a silly thing to concern over. Skyrim is the only game that actually has mods capable of pushing VRAM usage over 2GB. And the reason is that the game is a pile of garbage. It says nothing about the future requirements of games.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> First what case do you have and here is some brackets that would help to mount the rad on the back of the case. click on the picture and you will see an example.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33483


Interesting. Thanks.

The case is ANTEC 1100


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> allocation =/= usage. Assassins creed Black Flag uses 4-5.5gb of vram on my titans. How much would you like to bet some one with 780ti's can run the exact same settings w/ the exact same level of performance?
> 
> (in surround)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> What I'm saying is that what Afterburner tells you isn't an accurate representation of how much memory you _need_. Just because BF4 has filled 2.8GB of the available space doesn't mean it has to in order to run smoothly. Not to mention, mods are such a silly thing to concern over. Skyrim is the only game that actually has mods capable of pushing VRAM usage over 2GB. And the reason is that the game is a pile of garbage. It says nothing about the future requirements of games.


Those are fair points. Nevertheless, I've had cards with 1GB or 2GB of VRAM. No bueno for hi-res gaming.

As far as future requirements, I think that we all know that they will increase not decrease. Otherwise we'd all have the same CPUs and GPUs we had back in the year 2000.


----------



## Heruur

What would cause power limit to be stuck at 70%??; it seems on stock bios power limit goes to 110; but on this bios; its stuck at 63-71%.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> What would cause power limit to be stuck at 70%??; it seems on stock bios power limit goes to 110; but on this bios; its stuck at 63-71%.


Probably because the board power is raised up higher than the stock bios. Say your stock bios has a board power of 300W, and the modded one has a board power of 500W, and say you are using 330W, that would be over 300W so 110%+, but under 500W so only 70%.

Those are just example numbers.


----------



## Heruur

Ive been trying to overclock stability for a week; with an asic of 88.5% I was hoping for something. if I cant seem to find the issue to the power limit cap; Ill just revert to stock bios with stock speeds and just pickup another 780.


----------



## skupples

ehhhhhh... As games move into 64 bit format vram usage will go up. It's been a pretty steady trend over the past few years. I can go through the years in my steam log & watch the v-ram usage steadily climb. Specially in high res/multi-monitor.


----------



## Heruur

Just to add Anubis; I even dropped the powerlimit to 110% on the custom bios; and its still stuck. Dropping the voltage below 1.212 seems to drop the power limit more. The card that I have is an asus 780 directcu ii


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Ive been trying to overclock stability for a week; with an asic of 88.5% I was hoping for something. if I cant seem to find the issue to the power limit cap; Ill just revert to stock bios with stock speeds and just pickup another 780.


That should be a pretty good clocker, all the Kepler cards I've had over 80% asic, were good clockers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Just to add Anubis; I even dropped the powerlimit to 110% on the custom bios; and its still stuck. Dropping the voltage below 1.212 seems to drop the power limit more. The card that I have is an asus 780 directcu ii
> 
> Oh, one of those cards, still should be descent, but aren't they limited to 1.212V?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That should be a pretty good clocker, all the Kepler cards I've had over 80% asic, were good clockers.


Correct. Asus GPU's are limited to 1.212, even with the voltage crack. Due to the kickass buck controller, or w/e it's called.


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> A valid point. Regardless you load Skyrim down with too much and it will just crash half the time mid fun anyway. I would not worry OP if you find you need the second card buy it then.


if skyrim passes 3.1-3.1gb vram, it will crash. this is a well known skryim "bug". cant really call it a bug, its part of the game engine and will "never" be fixed. never as in _maybe_ if hackers out there find a way to mod the game.... but the dev team will never fix it. other than that, obviously because of texture/mesh mods skyrims is by far the most demanding vram game ever released.

other more modern games with modern engines like (insert heavy dx11 title here) should just offload the excess vram onto the system memory and wont "crash" but will start to bog and fps goes to the floor.


----------



## Heruur

this is one of the wierdier of the 780s Ive seen. The clocks start high on stock, and then as time goes on; the core clock slowly drops down. This card will boost initiatly to 1058 on stock bios with no power limit increase and end down at 1019. Even if I overclock; same thing happens. Im thinking that their Digi +vrm is doing this to keep the card cool . Since the card isnt returnable and I dont really want to flash between bios anymore to avoid damaging the card, Im going to stay at stock.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> if skyrim passes 3.1-3.1gb vram, it will crash. this is a well known skryim "bug". cant really call it a bug, its part of the game engine and will "never" be fixed. never as in _maybe_ if hackers out there find a way to mod the game.... but the dev team will never fix it. other than that, obviously because of texture/mesh mods skyrims is by far the most demanding vram game ever released.


I thought that 3gb limit was system memory and not vram. Maybe I misread or heard wrong.


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I thought that 3gb limit was system memory and not vram. Maybe I misread or heard wrong.


hmmm, lemme look into that, last i knew it was a frame buffer related to vram.

edit: comes to think of it, i dont think its system memroy at all because they came out with the 4gb ram mod like a month or two after it came out, then bethesda fixed it... but still let me look.


----------



## nikoli707

so i said screw it, i pushed my new classy 780 today on my wittle baby 2 rail x 25amp 600w ocz power supply. ran some unigine valley.

all stock, no voltage changes, just afterburner, power limit 110%, +109core=1155mhz boost, and +395mem=1700mhz... mhz according to gpuz which reports an asic of 77.8% by the way.

i ran a pass on valley at 1440p max spec and got 1899 score, kinda close to my highest score on my voltage locked 7950(1180/1575) boost score at 1080p which was 1986









hwmonitor says voltage was max .912(must not be right
gpuz said 1.156v max
didnt try afterburner.

i feel like i may have a good card. but im hearing a noise which i think may be a littel coil whine... whooooaaaawhooooaaa then stops starts up again for 20 seconds and off for 10 seconds. never heard this kind of noise from my case after a msi tf3 570, msi tf3 7950, and now evga classy 780


----------



## skupples

um... iv'e pushed skyrim way past 3gb vram.(surround)


----------



## Heruur

is that at 4x or 8xx AA?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> is that at 4x or 8xx AA?


It's been awhile since iv'e been in Skyrim, but I think it was 4x + FXAA. Part of the problem with my analysis is that A.) Surround tends to add ~500mb+ to vram usage, & tri-sli also seems to utilize extra memory, 250-500mb... this is all with titans, so the values may be lower on lower vram supporting cards.


----------



## Takinato

just made the jump from crossfire 7950 to my Single EVGA SC Reference Model 780, im loving it so far. Sat around and did some benches on stock bios 


From what i remember reading 1.2V is what the cards are locked at, is that true? or can i go to 1.25? and is it better to get the sky bios to keep it from boosting?


----------



## spena

Sold my ASUS 670 TOP this week and just picked up the Asus 780 OC DirectCU II. Running stock atm


----------



## Heruur

Let me know what you get for overclocks, the one I have doesnt want to oc that much.


----------



## TANN3R

can someone direct me to a download link for the EVGA GTX 780 HC reference bios?









Ive managed to get a Firestrike P score of 10258 and a X of 5181 with the modded bios!


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> Sold my ASUS 670 TOP this week and just picked up the Asus 780 OC DirectCU II. Running stock atm


I received my Asus gtx780 DCII OC from Newegg ~10 days ago. Overclock: 1200 core 7000 memory BF3 / Valley Loop stable.


----------



## Chomuco

sli gtx 780 Asus gtx780 DCII OC


http://imgur.com/7ycuJ


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takinato*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> just made the jump from crossfire 7950 to my Single EVGA SC Reference Model 780, im loving it so far. Sat around and did some benches on stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> From what i remember reading 1.2V is what the cards are locked at, is that true? or can i go to 1.25? and is it better to get the sky bios to keep it from boosting?


If it's a reference model you can bump up the voltage. The tool/info on how to do it manually can be found in the original post of the thread. I would switch bios over as well...

Just be advised. It's highly frowned upon to go past 1.238v on air cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> can someone direct me to a download link for the EVGA GTX 780 HC reference bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive managed to get a Firestrike P score of 10258 and a X of 5181 with the modded bios!


The information you seek can be found in the original post of the thread. Along with an easy tool for flashing(EZ3Flash). It manipulates NVFlash to make the flashing process as easy as humanly possible.


----------



## rintalahri

What bios i should put Evga GTX780 SC model
(http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2783-KR)
I'm getting bad results of tests if the fan is set to automatic.
If I put the fan on full, graphics problems do not exist.
Now is the 80.10.36.00.80 bios inside...


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I just replaced the TIM on my EVGA GTX 780 FTW and thought I would report on my findings. I replaced the stock TIM with some Gelid GC-Extreme and saw a 3-4 degree drop (can't be sure due to slight changes in ambient). I figured this might be helpful information if anyone was thinking about replacing their TIM. Personally, I say it was well worth it for 3-4 degrees.


----------



## TANN3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The information you seek can be found in the original post of the thread. Along with an easy tool for flashing(EZ3Flash). It manipulates NVFlash to make the flashing process as easy as humanly possible.


I see the EZ3flash but not the bios.... I think i'm missing something. Is there a way to recover original bios directly through EZ3flash?


----------



## h2spartan

Can anyone tell me if the EVGA gtx 780 FTW edition is capable of being voltage unlocked with the afterburner hack? I assumed it is a reference model. If i can't I may just refuse delivery on the 2 I bought.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> I see the EZ3flash but not the bios.... I think i'm missing something. Is there a way to recover original bios directly through EZ3flash?


you can save your bios one of two ways. Easiest way is with GPU-Z. You click the little micro-chip with an arrow coming out of it logo. This will backup your stock bios. The bios's are spoilers 1 - 5 in the original post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the EVGA gtx 780 FTW edition is capable of being voltage unlocked with the afterburner hack? I assumed it is a reference model. If i can't I may just refuse delivery on the 2 I bought.


good question, see if you can hind HD pictures of the PCB. Will be easy to tell if you find them. some of the FTW's (over the years) have had different power sections.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the EVGA gtx 780 FTW edition is capable of being voltage unlocked with the afterburner hack? I assumed it is a reference model. If i can't I may just refuse delivery on the 2 I bought.


No, it cant (for now) the FTW has the same PCB as the Classified but slightly changed!
And, no, the Classy voltage tool doesnt work either!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, it cant (for now) the FTW has the same PCB as the Classified but slightly changed!
> And, no, the Classy voltage tool doesnt work either!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


okay, thankyou! And I have another question...since the pcb is similar to a classifieds, would a regular 780 waterblock work with it? Im guessing not.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> okay, thankyou! And I have another question...since the pcb is similar to a classifieds, would a regular 780 waterblock work with it? Im guessing not.


oh nvm. I just found out they dont make waterblocks for the ftw edition. Thats really stupid. Well the cards ar going back then.

Has anyone here refused delivery on an item? Are there certain steps to it or do I just keep an eye out for the fedex delivery person and refuse it right then?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> oh nvm. I just found out they dont make waterblocks for the ftw edition. Thats really stupid. Well the cards ar going back then.
> 
> Has anyone here refused delivery on an item? Are there certain steps to it or do I just keep an eye out for the fedex delivery person and refuse it right then?


Why would you expect a company to make a waterblock for one edition of a card that isn't the flagship?

IMO we are lucky EK even bothers to make blocks for the non-reference cards (Classified, Lightning) at all. Typically if you wanted watercooling, you had go reference.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> okay, thankyou! And I have another question...since the pcb is similar to a classifieds, would a regular 780 waterblock work with it? Im guessing not.


Im not sure but at best you would need a Classy waterblock as the PCB has nothing to do with the reference card!
You could send a PM to JacobF and find out!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Why would you expect a company to make a waterblock for one edition of a card that isn't the flagship?
> 
> IMO we are lucky EK even bothers to make blocks for the non-reference cards (Classified, Lightning) at all. Typically if you wanted watercooling, you had go reference.


It was my mistake. I thought the card had a reference pcb. I guess thats what I get for not doing more research on the card.

Did they not have waterblocks for the ftw editions in the past?


----------



## Trissaayne

FTW editions seem waste of time for me with 2 higher card's above them, other than a mayve higher clock out of the box is there much benifit to them over a regular acx card?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Did they not have waterblocks for the ftw editions in the past?


Not that I know of, at least not on the 680s. The 670 FTW was on a reference 680 PCB, so you could get blocks for that. I don't remember further back than that, lol.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

I've been noticing some stuttering in BF4 since I increased my overclock. I'm running with +39 on the core to give a max boost at 1176Mhz. I noticed that if I have it set to +39 on the core, my actual clock in-game jumps all over between 980Mhz and 1176Mhz. The odd thing is I lowered the core to +26 and it stays at a pretty steady 1163Mhz. I run with vsnyc on, and noticed I didn't have this problem with vsync off. Does anyone have any idea why the clock would jump up and down causing stutters with my clock set to 1176Mhz vs steady at 1163Mhz?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

same. but it only just started in last few weeks. When I on BF4, I revert to regular clocks.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> FTW editions seem waste of time for me with 2 higher card's above them, other than a mayve higher clock out of the box is there much benifit to them over a regular acx card?


I would have easily went with classifieds over this, actually, I would have just got a kingpin classy but my problem is the width of the card fitting properly in a new sff build im working on. Also, i didnt want a regular ti because it is voltage locked. So pretty much I am stuck with reference 780 if I want to go higher on voltage. now the problem is these ftw cards i purchased that can neither voltage unlock nor can you install a waterblock on them. So they are pretty worthless for my build. But like I said, I should have done more research before pulling the trigger.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've been noticing some stuttering in BF4 since I increased my overclock. I'm running with +39 on the core to give a max boost at 1176Mhz. I noticed that if I have it set to +39 on the core, my actual clock in-game jumps all over between 980Mhz and 1176Mhz. The odd thing is I lowered the core to +26 and it stays at a pretty steady 1163Mhz. I run with vsnyc on, and noticed I didn't have this problem with vsync off. Does anyone have any idea why the clock would jump up and down causing stutters with my clock set to 1176Mhz vs steady at 1163Mhz?


Buggy game is buggy.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> same. but it only just started in last few weeks. When I on BF4, I revert to regular clocks.


That's interesting that it's not just me, must have been the latest patch. I guess I'll run at 1163MHz for now then.


----------



## anubis1127

New used GPU day:


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> FTW editions seem waste of time for me with 2 higher card's above them, other than a mayve higher clock out of the box is there much benifit to them over a regular acx card?


The FTW has more power phases and dual BIOS, and like you mentioned, higher out-of-the box clocks.
http://eu.evga.com/articles/00721/


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The FTW has more power phases and dual BIOS, and like you mentioned, higher out-of-the box clocks.
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00721/


Seems like a nice enough card for those on air (the acx is really a nice cooler) but without the possibility to watercool it or increase voltage past 1.2, it is just irrelevant to someone like me.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys did some benchmark runs and was wondering where i stand with my 780 compared to other 780's. I cant get past 1385 @ 1.35v but was wondering if my scores were at least decent? Do you think i should keep this graphics card? or should i try and see if i can switch it out with an RMA and hope to silicon lottery i can get a better card, maybe one that goes over 1400?

Firestrike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2382003



Firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2382139



3D Mark 11 Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7927224



Heaven 4.0 Benchmark - 69.5 FPS - 1751 Score (8x AA, 1080p, Ultra Quality, Extreme Tessellation)


----------



## h2spartan

God, I love Amazon. I just online chatted and they contacted Fedex for me and had the delivery put on hold. So it will be returned to them and I don't even have to bother with refusing delivery.

Now, I think I will just buy a couple 780 ti's and be done with it. I know I wouldn't be able to use the voltage mod but at least I would be able to watercool them and will be significantly faster than a regular 780 once overclocked. Maybe I should wait and see what the Titan Black or the 790 has to offer. I've heard mixed reports (all rumors though) about the 790 having 6 gb vram/3gb per gpu or 10gb vram/5gb per gpu. I would buy the 790 if it did have the 10gb vram but that is doubtful. hmmm


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> FTW editions seem waste of time for me with 2 higher card's above them, other than a mayve higher clock out of the box is there much benifit to them over a regular acx card?


There is only one card above the FTW, that is the Classy.
There is no 2nd card above the FTW ignoring the Hydro Cooper.

Also FTW are pretty good.
I was able to run mine at 1254/1824 in stock bios with just +38mv & PT at 110.
Sadly I had to return it as it started throttling at stock because the cooler was loose(my guess).

Although, since now we have learnt they do not make WB for it, I wouldnt recommend buying one.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

Iv'e only seen reports of 5gbx2 on the 790...

Titan black will be a 780Ti with 6gb of vram. If you are not a high res surround gamer, it's completely useless really. The best thing about it, in comparison to the vanilla titan will be the B1 revision chip. Better clocks @ lower volts.


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is only one card above the FTW, that is the Classy.
> There is no 2nd card above the FTW ignoring the Hydro Cooper.
> 
> Also FTW are pretty good.
> I was able to run mine at 1254/1824 in stock bios with just +38mv & PT at 110.
> Sadly I had to return it as it started throttling at stock because the cooler was loose(my guess).
> 
> Although, since now we have learnt they do not make WB for it, I wouldnt recommend buying one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is only one card above the FTW, that is the Classy.
> There is no 2nd card above the FTW ignoring the Hydro Cooper.
> 
> Also FTW are pretty good.
> I was able to run mine at 1254/1824 in stock bios with just +38mv & PT at 110.
> Sadly I had to return it as it started throttling at stock because the cooler was loose(my guess).
> 
> Although, since now we have learnt they do not make WB for it, I wouldnt recommend buying one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


\

Classy,, kingpin both higher than the ftw


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> \
> 
> Classy,, kingpin both higher than the ftw


KPE is a 780ti, not 780.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e only seen reports of 5gbx2 on the 790...
> 
> Titan black will be a 780Ti with 6gb of vram. If you are not a high res surround gamer, it's completely useless really. The best thing about it, in comparison to the vanilla titan will be the B1 revision chip. Better clocks @ lower volts.


Yeah, I was thinking about the Titan Black because I will be getting one of those ASUS gsync 120hz 1440p monitors when the become available...but if the 790 has 10gb vram, I will get one of those without hesitation.

So, I've also heard they should be available sometime this month. Has there been any new info about that? early/mid/late February?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> New used GPU day:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful. Before the 780 Classys I had SLI MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtremes. I must say I'm a fan of MSI graphics cards and these are my first EVGA cards (in the last few years).


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is only one card above the FTW, that is the Classy.
> There is no 2nd card above the FTW ignoring the Hydro Cooper.
> 
> Also FTW are pretty good.
> I was able to run mine at 1254/1824 in stock bios with just +38mv & PT at 110.
> Sadly I had to return it as it started throttling at stock because the cooler was loose(my guess).
> 
> Although, since now we have learnt they do not make WB for it, I wouldnt recommend buying one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is only one card above the FTW, that is the Classy.
> There is no 2nd card above the FTW ignoring the Hydro Cooper.
> 
> Also FTW are pretty good.
> I was able to run mine at 1254/1824 in stock bios with just +38mv & PT at 110.
> Sadly I had to return it as it started throttling at stock because the cooler was loose(my guess).
> 
> Although, since now we have learnt they do not make WB for it, I wouldnt recommend buying one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> 
> Classy,, kingpin both higher than the ftw
Click to expand...

Didnt know we were looking at the Tis too.
Oh well.
Technically you are right.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone play and have stuttering in Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut? The normal version works OK but the Director's Cut is a chop city. Pretty nasty stutters impossible to miss.









I have tried all the "fixes" but nothing seems to give.


----------



## piranha

Custom smaller case but 780 classified is an inch wider







either stepup to ti or get reference instead... thoughts?


----------



## fifty

guys i decided to go for the 780 instead ti for couple reason, now im undecided on wich model to go with, those are the options:
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual w/ ACX Cooler
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler
Zotac GTX780 OC
Zotac GTX780 amp
Asus 780 DC2 oc
all card cost about the same, evga/zotac around 450 plus shipping, the zotac oc is a bit cheaper,
while the asus is sold by amazon at 425 shipped , all in euros.
Ill use whenever possible the ek supremacy on them, i have some enzotech around, but the evga's as the zotac does have a baseplate that cool down vrm area, so that will help.
Now i intend to do some oc, whenever possible with unlocked voltage, which one should i get?
thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> guys i decided to go for the 780 instead ti for couple reason, now im undecided on wich model to go with, those are the options:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual w/ ACX Cooler
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler
> Zotac GTX780 OC
> Zotac GTX780 amp
> Asus 780 DC2 oc
> all card cost about the same, evga/zotac around 450 plus shipping, the zotac oc is a bit cheaper,
> while the asus is sold by amazon at 425 shipped , all in euros.
> Ill use whenever possible the ek supremacy on them, i have some enzotech around, but the evga's as the zotac does have a baseplate that cool down vrm area, so that will help.
> Now i intend to do some oc, whenever possible with unlocked voltage, which one should i get?
> thanks


If you want to do the volt mod you need a reference card as all reference have the NCP4206 voltage controller!

Reference

Zotac GTX780 OC
Zotac GTX780 amp
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual w/ ACX Cooler

Non-reference

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler
Asus 780 DC2 oc

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anyone play and have stuttering in Deus Ex Human Revolution Director's Cut? The normal version works OK but the Director's Cut is a chop city. Pretty nasty stutters impossible to miss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried all the "fixes" but nothing seems to give.


Yeah, it's a normal thing. Just stick to the original.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about the Titan Black because I will be getting one of those ASUS gsync 120hz 1440p monitors when the become available...but if the 790 has 10gb vram, I will get one of those without hesitation.
> 
> So, I've also heard they should be available sometime this month. Has there been any new info about that? early/mid/late February?


people seem to think it will come @ the end of the month. It's rumored as 5gb X2. Saying it has 10 will just confuse people. It's like saying my system has 18gb.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> people seem to think it will come @ the end of the month. It's rumored as 5gb X2. Saying it has 10 will just confuse people. It's like saying my system has 18gb.


Clearly your system has 18gb vram though.  Only 6gb can be used, but it still has 18gb.  Just like my old 690 had 4gb vram.


----------



## fifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you want to do the volt mod you need a reference card as all reference have the NCP4206 voltage controller!
> 
> Reference
> 
> Zotac GTX780 OC
> Zotac GTX780 amp
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual w/ ACX Cooler
> 
> Non-reference
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler
> Asus 780 DC2 oc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


thank you!
you think once well oc a 780 is that far from a ti and worth the 200 bucks more?
anyway im leaning toward on one of the reference cardds you wrote above,
cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Clearly your system has 18gb vram though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6gb can be used, but it still has 18gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like my old 690 had 4gb vram.












NOT IN MY HOUSE.


----------



## jeremy1910

Hi, I search a waterblock compatible with my GV-N780GHZ-3G. you know one?

On coolingconfigurator this card is not listed ...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> people seem to think it will come @ the end of the month. It's rumored as 5gb X2. Saying it has 10 will just confuse people. It's like saying my system has 18gb.


Haha I know, that's why they are always marketed like that.









Like the 690 was labeled as a 4gb card when in actuality it is 2x2. Pretty deceptive if you ask me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Yeah, it's a normal thing. Just stick to the original.


Thanks duder I was a bit worried. Most people claimed to have remedied it with tweaks.


----------



## Akehage

Don't know if it's cpu or gpu. But gw2 crash sometimes. Usually starts with a freeze, then reboot. I have seen this even when gpu is at stock settings. My cpu is 4770k at 4.4 now. Can you determine if it's cpu or gpu related some how?

skickat från min Nallebjörn


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> thank you!
> you think once well oc a 780 is that far from a ti and worth the 200 bucks more?
> anyway im leaning toward on one of the reference cardds you wrote above,
> cheers


The 780Ti will always be faster clock for clock in any circumstances, you need a good clocker to get close to a moderate OC´ed 780Ti : [1000mhz 780 Ti (+-=) 1200mhz 780]
Now, its really up to you... with roughly 25% more you can buy 780 SLI, on the other hand you will only get 30% more than single 780Ti, as it will be the Maxwell flagship performance (roughly 25% more than the 780Ti)

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akehage*
> 
> Don't know if it's cpu or gpu. But gw2 crash sometimes. Usually starts with a freeze, then reboot. I have seen this even when gpu is at stock settings. My cpu is 4770k at 4.4 now. Can you determine if it's cpu or gpu related some how?
> 
> skickat från min Nallebjörn


Being that GW2 is normally CPU>GPU intensive, I would lean towards the CPU oc being slightly unstable.

Do you get sound looping & degradation/corruption before the restart?


----------



## fifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The 780Ti will always be faster clock for clock in any circumstances, you need a good clocker to get close to a moderate OC´ed 780Ti : [1000mhz 780 Ti (+-=) 1200mhz 780]
> Now, its really up to you... with roughly 25% more you can buy 780 SLI, on the other hand you will only get 30% more than single 780Ti, as it will be the Maxwell flagship performance (roughly 25% more than the 780Ti)
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


being like that (







) i'm more leaning toward the 780 then, i have a 1440p screen, but it wont bother me playing on ultra or high settings for a while, since maxwell doesn't seem right behind the corner, but i don't see any major games coming out shortly, so i hope to get a decent 780 that i can boost up to 1200 and match, or get near , a 780ti performance on games and let it fill the gap for a proper wqhd card without the sli hassle.
anyway thanks for your help, really appreciate.
Also will have an oc default card better chance to get higher or its just bs and shall i go with 780 acx dual with base clocks? i like more the evga rather than the zotac.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> being like that (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i'm more leaning toward the 780 then, i have a 1440p screen, but it wont bother me playing on ultra or high settings for a while, since maxwell doesn't seem right behind the corner, but i don't see any major games coming out shortly, so i hope to get a decent 780 that i can boost up to 1200 and match, or get near , a 780ti performance on games and let it fill the gap for a proper wqhd card without the sli hassle.
> anyway thanks for your help, really appreciate.
> Also will have an oc default card better chance to get higher or its just bs and shall i go with 780 acx dual with base clocks? i like more the evga rather than the zotac.


With the reference card you have a joker in your sleeve; if your new card doesnt clock well, you can always do the volt mod and Oc further, if you buy a non-reference card you will be stuck with the clocks you got, good or bad! EVGA all the way IMO!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fifty

eh good question...
my local shop have right now 2 evga models available, the 780 dual ftw, so not compatible, and that one, EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual w/ ACX Cooler. Why does evga make all that 780 version, 3-4 ain't enough heh. Lucky i read well the card name and i note this one have also the dual bios too, i tried to do some research, but i have no idea if this card is a reference or not and if does use the NCP4206 controller, since dual bios i guess not a reference one? anyone can clear me this?

cheers


----------



## Heruur

So I have this asus directcu ii; left it on stock bios, no voltage increase or overclock with power target at 110% and temp set to 95C. 888/941 are stock/boost clocks and the highest this thing will boost to in valley is 1019-1054 . For some reason if I run it longer, it can drop down to 993 then 980, I have the fan set to 60% which gives me a temp of around 56c in my case. The voltage load at 1019 is 1.100. Is this normal for a card like this with the aftermarket PCB or should I send it back? Power supply is silverstone x-750. Btw, the asic is 88.0% which I guess explains the low voltage required to run some of the speeds its giving me.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> So I have this asus directcu ii; left it on stock bios, no voltage increase or overclock with power target at 110% and temp set to 95C. 888/941 are stock/boost clocks and the highest this thing will boost to in valley is 1019-1054 . For some reason if I run it longer, it can drop down to 993 then 980, I have the fan set to 60% which gives me a temp of around 56c in my case. The voltage load at 1019 is 1.100. Is this normal for a card like this with the aftermarket PCB or should I send it back? Power supply is silverstone x-750. Btw, the asic is 88.0% which I guess explains the low voltage required to run some of the speeds its giving me.


3 reasons for clock drops:

Hitting the power target
Software not loading the card leading to low usage thus core clock drop
Hitting the temp limit
Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps us to help you!








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> So I have this asus directcu ii; left it on stock bios, no voltage increase or overclock with power target at 110% and temp set to 95C. 888/941 are stock/boost clocks and the highest this thing will boost to in valley is 1019-1054 . For some reason if I run it longer, it can drop down to 993 then 980, I have the fan set to 60% which gives me a temp of around 56c in my case. The voltage load at 1019 is 1.100. Is this normal for a card like this with the aftermarket PCB or should I send it back? Power supply is silverstone x-750. Btw, the asic is 88.0% which I guess explains the low voltage required to run some of the speeds its giving me.


*Here is my Asus gtx780 DCII during a Valley Loop for comparison:*


----------



## Heruur

Ive tried to apply voltage with afterburner but it doesnt seem to take when I run valley.


----------



## Heruur

can you reset it and do a run on stock speeds?


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> can you reset it and do a run on stock speeds?


Stock:


----------



## Durvelle27

So far 1300/1850 seems to be my limit @1.3v. Just can't get any higher


----------



## Heruur

so the same as this card; thank you.


----------



## Akehage

On my gw2 problem. I can hear sound. Like some buzzing in my speakers before it reboot yes.


----------



## raceitchris

I flashed my EVGA GTX 780 SC reference blower card to the Skynet Rev.4 bios 2 months ago.

For the past 2 months ive been at 1006 core clock in League of Legends - well all of a sudden the past few days its dipping down to 810 core clock and I haven't changed any settings.

Does anyone know what might be causing this?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> I flashed my EVGA GTX 780 SC reference blower card to the Skynet Rev.4 bios 2 months ago.
> 
> For the past 2 months ive been at 1006 core clock in League of Legends - well all of a sudden the past few days its dipping down to 810 core clock and I haven't changed any settings.
> 
> Does anyone know what might be causing this?


Thermal throttling? What are your temps like?


----------



## raceitchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Thermal throttling? What are your temps like?


Temps are 65C max in something like Bf4. League of Legends max temps are like 54C.


----------



## hypespazm

can a 780 and a 780 ti SLI ? i wonder because they are the same chip in an sense.. so maybe you could run the first 780 ti and the othe 780 as a second gpu? idk just thinking about upgrades and what not..

on another note is a 780 sli worth it for streaming and 4k?


----------



## sickofitall

Hi, i have a question for you guys, i have recently bought a second 780 dcii from a friend, it comes with the skyn3t bios already installed (3A with 941mhz)

My question is: i saw that there are different version of the bios, my first card had the 3A and elpida memory, the second one i don't know the original bios version (samsung gddr5)

There are any problems if i flash a rev.3A bios on a 80.10.37.00.12 card? how can i see if the card out of the box had a .37 or a .3A bios?

thank you


----------



## Heruur

check gpu-z; mine came with 80.80 bios


----------



## apostolt

Going to make a rather silly question here, i wana buy a 780ti(same company as the 780 i have) can i sli them or are they incompatible?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apostolt*
> 
> Going to make a rather silly question here, i wana buy a 780ti(same company as the 780 i have) can i sli them or are they incompatible?


NV doesn't allow that at the driver level.

Technically it would be possible but NV doesn't want us doing such things.

There were hacked NV drivers out there that would allow you to SLI different cards of a same gen, say a 680 and 670. But the guy that was making them stopped sometime last year, before 780Tis were released, so that wouldn't work for you.


----------



## apostolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> NV doesn't allow that at the driver level.
> 
> Technically it would be possible but NV doesn't want us doing such things.
> 
> There were hacked NV drivers out there that would allow you to SLI different cards of a same gen, say a 680 and 670. But the guy that was making them stopped sometime last year, before 780Tis were released, so that wouldn't work for you.


thats sad....thanks anyway


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> check gpu-z; mine came with 80.80 bios


mine came already with skynet 3A bios, so i cant check the original version installed by default, on the pcb there are no clues (the reference usually have bios sticker on it, but not the dcii)


----------



## Maximus Knight

Has OP been updated? Still dont see the rev4 for my ref 780


----------



## revro

anyone here who is having 2 or 3 gigabyte 780 oc windforces on air? in a perfectly air cooled case?







i am looking for info if someone is running such an insanity. i might think about going a second and possibly 3rd windforce cards if 3 cards were possible







i have a case and fans to actually pull it of, check out my sig rig









thanks
revro


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Has OP been updated? Still dont see the rev4 for my ref 780


The Rev4 is ONLY for newer cards with the 80.80.xx.xx.. BIOS. Have you checked to see what version your BIOS is? If it's a reference card, it's probably not an 80.80 BIOS...


----------



## Flisker_new

Hi guys, could anyone tell me what is max voltage I can get on GAINWARD GTX780 3GB DDR5 Phantom GLH ? It's 4208 voltage controller so I guess I can't use afterburner mod to unlock to more than 1.21 right ?


----------



## Mysterion90

Hey guys,

I recently got a MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV and wanted to share my results and impressions of the card with you.

With the default BIOS I was able to overclock the card to 1189/3350. Not a bad result, but since the vcore was jumping between 1.162v and 1.20v during Unigine Heaven I was thinking that this might be a bottleneck and that the (awesome) card was able to reach ~1250 with a fixed vcore of 1.2v or even 1.21v

With the default BIOS version I was not able to fix the vcore and even when setting the vcore offset to +62mV in AB the card did not exceed 1.2v. Most time the vcore was @1.162

Btw the ASIC of the card is 75.4%. The temperatures did not go above 74 when playing BF4 @1154-1189 @auto fan speed ~45% (GPU Boost 2.0







)

Today I decided to flash the awesome skyn3t vBios rev 4 (thanks Skynet). As I assumed the card did 1275/3375 @ 1.21v

I haven't tested a lower voltage, but since Unigine Valley crashed @1280 I assume 1275 is the max core clock the card is capable of doing @1.21v
Right now I'm testing [email protected] as a 24/7 setting. Unigine Valley does not crash with those settings. I'll test it with Far Cry 3 and BF4.

So, what do you guys think, is this a good, bad or average result? Do you have any tips?


----------



## Flisker_new

Could you please do 3DMark Firestrike normal and extreme run for me with those 1275/3375 clocks ?


----------



## Mysterion90

Yes, Sir. Give me some minutes.


----------



## crazysoccerman

So cards that have the NCP4206 voltage controller are all references, MSI Gaming, and ACX correct?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_TF_Gaming/4.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_SC_ACX_Cooler/4.html

Both of those reviews mention the NCP4206 on the cards.

Edit: Scratch the MSI Gaming:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/12410#post_21097802

Apparently NCP4206 isn't the only requirement. VRM has to be the same as reference too. I'm still digging through threads.

Are ACX's just reference with a custom cooler and these mods will work on them?


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Could you please do 3DMark Firestrike normal and extreme run for me with those 1275/3375 clocks ?


There you go:

I was even able to push it to 1280/3350:

Normal Preset: 9949

Extreme Preset: 5159


----------



## SturmZ

My Zotac AMP! 780 reaches 1185mhz on boost clock @ stock, 86,1% ASIC quality. Great clocker but it seems i'm reaching a power limit bottleneck since after 1254mhz oc it keeps underclocking to 1244/1228mhz during heaven after some time (65c max temp). Looking foward to that custom bios, team skyn3t!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Rev4 is ONLY for newer cards with the 80.80.xx.xx.. BIOS. Have you checked to see what version your BIOS is? If it's a reference card, it's probably not an 80.80 BIOS...


My original Bios isnt. Current TI bios is. I didnt flash to any of the previous revisions cos there isn't one for Leadtek


----------



## maneil99

I have a 780 using your custom Bios @1241/6520 1.212v

Anyway its been fine as far as I can tell since august but I just noticed today when I was getting low FPS in BF4 that my GPU clock was stuck at 823. I tried re applying the OC, different games, changing to vcore ect. Stayed at that setting. My Settings in Nvidia Control Panel are adaptive and the GPU Usage was 98%. Normally when the GPU boost downclocks on your bios its because its built into the driver and usage is 40%~ however I've never seen it do this before. Any idea? It fixed itself after reboot. Weird thing is EVGA Precision X reported my Max clock at 1241 at some point in time during that boot, so it must have locked itself at somepoint in the few hours my PC was on.

The Memory OC was applied and fine, there was also no driver crash reported and nothing notable, BF4 was just running 50-70 vs 60+


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> There you go:
> 
> I was even able to push it to 1280/3350:
> 
> Normal Preset: 9949
> 
> Extreme Preset: 5159


thx


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I have a 780 using your custom Bios @1241/6520 1.212v
> 
> Anyway its been fine as far as I can tell since august but I just noticed today when I was getting low FPS in BF4 that my GPU clock was stuck at 823. I tried re applying the OC, different games, changing to vcore ect. Stayed at that setting. My Settings in Nvidia Control Panel are adaptive and the GPU Usage was 98%. Normally when the GPU boost downclocks on your bios its because its built into the driver and usage is 40%~ however I've never seen it do this before. Any idea? It fixed itself after reboot. Weird thing is EVGA Precision X reported my Max clock at 1241 at some point in time during that boot, so it must have locked itself at somepoint in the few hours my PC was on.
> 
> The Memory OC was applied and fine, there was also no driver crash reported and nothing notable, BF4 was just running 50-70 vs 60+


I had a similar issue with the default MSI BIOS. Out of sudden the fps in Unigine Valley dropped like 30% allthough all the tools showed that clock was at ~1189.
After rebooting everything was fine, so I don't it is a BIOS bug.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> thx


Here is another run with the basic edition "run all tests" preset @1250/3300:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2407725


----------



## fifty

watchout, for who ever doesn't know, the 780 acx dual is NOT a reference card, it is a shrinked ftw.


----------



## crazysoccerman

My gtx 780 purchase:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-WindForce-3x-OC-/171238324211?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=etSPr8Ob0TuX9b2qgojGRIBaroE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Please dont be a scam. Please dont be a scam. Please dont be a scam...


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> My gtx 780 purchase:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-WindForce-3x-OC-/171238324211?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=etSPr8Ob0TuX9b2qgojGRIBaroE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Please dont be a scam. Please dont be a scam. Please dont be a scam...


Probably a mislisting if anything. I'd be surprised if you got a 780 instead of a 770.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Probably a mislisting if anything. I'd be surprised if you got a 780 instead of a 770.


Im hoping for a mispricing. We shall see....


----------



## Heruur

hmm, something about that seller is off.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> My gtx 780 purchase:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-WindForce-3x-OC-/171238324211?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=etSPr8Ob0TuX9b2qgojGRIBaroE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Please dont be a scam. Please dont be a scam. Please dont be a scam...


Seller has 0 feedback, from Norway.

Probably a listing error. sounds like a 770 to me.


----------



## hoevito

Already part of the Lightning club/thread but curious to see how they stack up to other 780's. Anyway, here it goes...

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vm3ss/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2414106


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Already part of the Lightning club/thread but curious to see how they stack up to other 780's. Anyway, here it goes...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vm3ss/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2414106


Looks good. My score is 23350, but my clocks are at 1240 and on Air (EVGA 780 SC ACX).








What do you get in Heaven?


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Looks good. My score is 23350, but my clocks are at 1240 and on Air (EVGA 780 SC ACX).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get in Heaven?


Excuse me for asking...but how the hell did you get a 23350 in Firestrike? You got a link or screen shot of that run?

Here's Heaven...I've got a serious memory bottleneck thanks to my second card being cursed with Elpida memory whereas my first has Hynix...


----------



## Leopard2lx

Luckily, both my cards have Hynix memory. I'll be going under water in the next couple of months so hopefully I can increase the clocks more. Right now the top card gets hot too fast sometimes.


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, both my cards have Hynix memory. I'll be going under water in the next couple of months so hopefully I can increase the clocks more. Right now the top card gets hot too fast sometimes.


Silly me...I thought you were saying 23350 overall lol...

That's pretty good on air with those clocks though! I HAD two Hynix cards, but one literally died the first day I ran it, couldn't even handle a slight overclock and blew up so it was definitely defective...RMA'd it and got an Elpida card back









I know both of these things are probably capable of 1400 core +...and my Hynix card has already done up to +550 memory stable, but that crappy Elpida card can only go +240 MAX on the memory. Once I hit 1370 core on both, the memory starts to bottleneck them and no matter what I do, bench scores peak there and won't go any further.


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Silly me...I thought you were saying 23350 overall lol...
> 
> That's pretty good on air with those clocks though! I HAD two Hynix cards, but one literally died the first day I ran it, couldn't even handle a slight overclock and blew up so it was definitely defective...RMA'd it and got an Elpida card back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know both of these things are probably capable of 1400 core +...and my Hynix card has already done up to +550 memory stable, but that crappy Elpida card can only go +240 MAX on the memory. Once I hit 1370 core on both, the memory starts to bottleneck them and no matter what I do, bench scores peak there and won't go any further.


Nice results









May I ask how much vcore do your cards need for those 1380 and what are the ASICs of the cards? Also, what are the temperatures? (Since you are under water I guess they are low







)

Did you test them @air? What were the temperatures after gaming when leaving everything @stock?

My MSI GTX 780 Gaming also has Elpida memory but I can go as high as +375. So I guess elpida is not in general crappy, I bet there are Elpida cards out there that can go even higher than Hynix/Samsung ones.


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Nice results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how much vcore do your cards need for those 1380 and what are the ASICs of the cards? Also, what are the temperatures? (Since you are under water I guess they are low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Did you test them @air? What were the temperatures after gaming when leaving everything @stock?
> 
> My MSI GTX 780 Gaming also has Elpida memory but I can go as high as +375. So I guess elpida is not in general crappy, I bet there are Elpida cards out there that can go even higher than Hynix/Samsung ones.


My Hynix card has an ASIC of 69.7 and the Elpida card's is 77.9. The Elpida card typically uses about .01 less volts at a given clock speed, but I have both running between 1.34 and 1.37 volts to get those clocks, although they could probably get away with using a little less. Under water, I've never had them exceed 52 degrees at that those clocks and voltage, but on air they could boost up to 1290-1300 core using the stock bios at 1.21 volts for short periods...but would fall back to around 1215-1260 and fluctuate from there. Running the skynet bios, I could get them both stable on air in SLI at 1240 core but that was as far as they got on air, as the temps of the tops card would frequently hit 85+ after gaming for awhile. When pushed past that, the top card would touch 90 which was just a little too high for my tastes, plus it got annoyingly loud and literally would start warming up the room.

Clocked individually however, my Hynix card has been taken up to 1390 core and +550 memory. It could do more but the Elpida card is holding it back when SLI is turned on. The Elpida card can also do really high core clocks but is limited on the memory overclock. I don't doubt there's some decently clocking Elpida cards out there, but the vast majority of them do not perform as well as Hynix/Samsung apparently...and once you start getting 1300+ on the core, if you don't clock the memory equally high, it's starts bottlenecking pretty badly.

Since I've gone under water, I run both at 1250 core, +240 memory. Temps never exceed 48 degrees and voltage is kept at 1.24 volts. Keeps me over 100+ fps pretty consistently on [email protected] at pretty much everything


----------



## Chomuco

fire ...·


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> My Zotac AMP! 780 reaches 1185mhz on boost clock @ stock, 86,1% ASIC quality. Great clocker but it seems i'm reaching a power limit bottleneck since after 1254mhz oc it keeps underclocking to 1244/1228mhz during heaven after some time (65c max temp). Looking foward to that custom bios, team skyn3t!


What is the Max power limit for this card in Afterburner with the stock bios?


----------



## boldenc

Any one using the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ghz Edition? This cards should be using the B1 chip but all the reviews I read that this card is not doing well in overclocking as it is already maxed, maybe +40 ~ 50mhz offset more over the stock.
This card accepts the volt mod?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Any one using the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ghz Edition? This cards should be using the B1 chip but all the reviews I read that this card is not doing well in overclocking as it is already maxed, maybe +40 ~ 50mhz offset more over the stock.
> This card accepts the volt mod?


i have gigabyte 780oc running 1006mhz with 1084mhz boost 2 i believe. never tried to OC it tough







i think its already fast enough, and right now i am cpu bottlenecked, where are you my dear dear 5930k, i am waiting on you for so long


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Any one using the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ghz Edition? This cards should be using the B1 chip but all the reviews I read that this card is not doing well in overclocking as it is already maxed, maybe +40 ~ 50mhz offset more over the stock.
> This card accepts the volt mod?


Partially! You can try the volt mod as it has the NCP4208 voltage controller! Still its a hit or a miss!








But LLC hack control wont work properly with NCP4208, it may lead to crashes, freezes and reboots!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3y)


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> My Hynix card has an ASIC of 69.7 and the Elpida card's is 77.9. The Elpida card typically uses about .01 less volts at a given clock speed, but I have both running between 1.34 and 1.37 volts to get those clocks, although they could probably get away with using a little less. Under water, I've never had them exceed 52 degrees at that those clocks and voltage, but on air they could boost up to 1290-1300 core using the stock bios at 1.21 volts for short periods...but would fall back to around 1215-1260 and fluctuate from there. Running the skynet bios, I could get them both stable on air in SLI at 1240 core but that was as far as they got on air, as the temps of the tops card would frequently hit 85+ after gaming for awhile. When pushed past that, the top card would touch 90 which was just a little too high for my tastes, plus it got annoyingly loud and literally would start warming up the room.
> 
> Clocked individually however, my Hynix card has been taken up to 1390 core and +550 memory. It could do more but the Elpida card is holding it back when SLI is turned on. The Elpida card can also do really high core clocks but is limited on the memory overclock. I don't doubt there's some decently clocking Elpida cards out there, but the vast majority of them do not perform as well as Hynix/Samsung apparently...and once you start getting 1300+ on the core, if you don't clock the memory equally high, it's starts bottlenecking pretty badly.
> 
> Since I've gone under water, I run both at 1250 core, +240 memory. Temps never exceed 48 degrees and voltage is kept at 1.24 volts. Keeps me over 100+ fps pretty consistently on [email protected] at pretty much everything


Thanks for sharing info.









Did you ever test one of the cards seperatly without SLI? If so, what were the temps?

Just curious, what is the temperature you find acceptable? (This question goes to all here)

I'm kind of fussy and like my card to stay <= 65°C. I know that 75-80°C are not that of a problem for a modern GPU but I just feel more comfortable when my card stays below or at that 65°C threshold.


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> What is the Max power limit for this card in Afterburner with the stock bios?


106%, if you are looking for high out of the box OC i suggest u to look for the 780 AMP!, with the new stock zotac bios they are rocking ~1150mhz and they come with hynix memory (at least mine and of a few friends did)

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/59857-zotac-geforce-gtx-780-amp-edition-updated/


----------



## blackhole2013

Im about to buy a 780 but i was wondering I can get a reference 780 for 450 or i can get the ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 for 490 is the asus worth the extra 40 dollars ?

Update i went with the Asus cause it just has way better features..

1. Custom 10 layer PCB
2. 10mm main heat pipe and all heat pipes are in direct contact with GPU
3. Card reinforcement and full back plate
4. Upgraded power regulation with super alloy 5k caps, 8 super alloy chokes and to many mosfets to count.
5. Voltage-monitoring points (LED)
6. Easily removable cooler for water cooling blocks
7. Impeller fan design to both push cool air over the cooler while pulling hot air out from the cooler.
8. Samsung memory instead of Elpida


----------



## Heruur

@anyone who purchased the asus direct cu ii; was the box sealed when you received your card; i.e shrink wrap/seal on the flap? Just wondering if I received an open box item from the egg.


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Thanks for sharing info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever test one of the cards seperatly without SLI? If so, what were the temps?
> 
> Just curious, what is the temperature you find acceptable? (This question goes to all here)
> 
> I'm kind of fussy and like my card to stay <= 65°C. I know that 75-80°C are not that of a problem for a modern GPU but I just feel more comfortable when my card stays below or at that 65°C threshold.


I sure did! The lower ASIC Hynix card would usually get to around 68-70 degrees when overclocked, and the higher ASIC Elpida card would always seem to run between 2-3 degrees cooler even at the same clocks, as it required a little less voltage.

SLI was another story though...the bottom card would always stay around 68-70 and the top card no matter what I tried would nor how many case fans I added would hover around the mid 80's when lightly overclocked and occasionally touch 90 when going all out. The noise this brought on just to keep them cool was the worst part, as the temps were to be expected honestly from what I learned over time...but the top card typically had to run it's fans at 100% in order to keep temps from creeping into the mid-high 80's.

I also understand that running 85 degrees won't kill the card but nonetheless I consider that a tad too high considering the noise involved and the additional wear and tear I know it's experiencing due to the high temps. I'm very much happy now since going under water, as neither card goes over 52-53 degrees even when both are clocked in excess of 1.38 volts/1380mhz on the same loop in series


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Im about to buy a 780 but i was wondering I can get a reference 780 for 450 or i can get the ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 for 490 is the asus worth the extra 40 dollars ?
> 
> Update i went with the Asus cause it just has way better features..
> 
> 1. Custom 10 layer PCB
> 2. 10mm main heat pipe and all heat pipes are in direct contact with GPU
> 3. Card reinforcement and full back plate
> 4. Upgraded power regulation with super alloy 5k caps, 8 super alloy chokes and to many mosfets to count.
> 5. Voltage-monitoring points (LED)
> 6. Easily removable cooler for water cooling blocks
> 7. Impeller fan design to both push cool air over the cooler while pulling hot air out from the cooler.
> 8. Samsung memory instead of Elpida


Except DCII is limited to 1.212V, and reference can be pushed much further.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

I do not understand why Afterburner has that whole expiration crap.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I do not understand why Afterburner has that whole expiration crap.


To annoy its users.


----------



## rjm0827

I'm still not sure what custom BIOS I need to disable GPU boost. EVGA reference, BIOS is 80.10.3A.00.82 (P2083-0020). Thanks!


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Im about to buy a 780 but i was wondering I can get a reference 780 for 450 or i can get the ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 for 490 is the asus worth the extra 40 dollars ?
> 
> Update i went with the Asus cause it just has way better features..
> 
> 1. Custom 10 layer PCB
> 2. 10mm main heat pipe and all heat pipes are in direct contact with GPU
> 3. Card reinforcement and full back plate
> 4. Upgraded power regulation with super alloy 5k caps, 8 super alloy chokes and to many mosfets to count.
> 5. Voltage-monitoring points (LED)
> 6. Easily removable cooler for water cooling blocks
> 7. Impeller fan design to both push cool air over the cooler while pulling hot air out from the cooler.
> 8. Samsung memory instead of Elpida


Should have gotten the Evga 780 Classified.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Would a triple radiator (120mm fans x 3) be enough to cool the CPU and 2 GTX 780s?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I do not understand why Afterburner has that whole expiration crap.


me neither, i had an old version that could not show in 64bit games and that one newer expired, its just the 18 version i installed to get 64bit games osd, is the one that gives me expired message
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> To annoy its users.


i guess ...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjm0827*
> 
> I'm still not sure what custom BIOS I need to disable GPU boost. EVGA reference, BIOS is 80.10.3A.00.82 (P2083-0020). Thanks!


[*] EVGA 780 SC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
[*] Base core clock 954.Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

*EVGA 780 SC Reference*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> me neither, i had an old version that could not show in 64bit games and that one newer expired, its just the 18 version i installed to get 64bit games osd, is the one that gives me expired message
> i guess ...


Only AB beta 18 came with RTSS 6.0 (Riva Tuner Statistic Server) that was reworked to support 64bit applications, if you are having problems with it, i suggest to uninstall it and delete the AB folder inside program files (x86), then install it again (beta 18)!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## revro

i know the beta 18 supports the 64bit, the issue is that now when there is a newer beta it screams and expires after some time ... previous versions didnt do it. possibly only betas expires and normal versions dont


----------



## boldenc

Anyone tried this card?
PNY VCGGTX7803XPB-OC
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133525


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i know the beta 18 supports the 64bit, the issue is that now when there is a newer beta it screams and expires after some time ... previous versions didnt do it. possibly only betas expires and normal versions dont


That is the exact purpose of the beta, to be replaced by other beta solving the bugs (or introducing new ones







) until the final version goes out!
But Alexei is not going out of betas i believe for the time being, so, we have to live with the expiration dates! Every beta lasts 3 months









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've been noticing some stuttering in BF4 since I increased my overclock. I'm running with +39 on the core to give a max boost at 1176Mhz. I noticed that if I have it set to +39 on the core, my actual clock in-game jumps all over between 980Mhz and 1176Mhz. The odd thing is I lowered the core to +26 and it stays at a pretty steady 1163Mhz. I run with vsnyc on, and noticed I didn't have this problem with vsync off. Does anyone have any idea why the clock would jump up and down causing stutters with my clock set to 1176Mhz vs steady at 1163Mhz?


I also have problems with bf4 stuttering, looks like pretty bugy game.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Anyone tried this card?
> PNY VCGGTX7803XPB-OC
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133525


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/11/15/pny-geforce-gtx-780-xlr8-oc-review/1

Here is a review. Looks like the one they had hit 1228 MHz with stock vcore, but this does not mean the one you buy will do the same. Keep in mind that PNY gives a FREE lifetime warranty when you register the card on their web site.


----------



## revro

does this top frequency you guys refer to always mean the boost2? cause my card is stock 1006mhz but in games i read 1084mhz

thanks
revro


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> does this top frequency you guys refer to always mean the boost2? cause my card is stock 1006mhz but in games i read 1084mhz
> 
> thanks
> revro


That's what I call the boost clock, or stock boost. I just consider what they put in the specs to be a minimum value.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> does this top frequency you guys refer to always mean the boost2? cause my card is stock 1006mhz but in games i read 1084mhz
> 
> thanks
> revro


Yes, usually it is the max the card will boost to when under load, and while not being throttled by temp or TDP limits.


----------



## Aparition

Hey guys any advantage to installing the CUDA package alongside the Drivers?
They both seem to support CUDA 5.5.

Beta Driver
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/72572/en-us

CUDA package
https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads

I don't think there is any advantage to using Quadro drivers anymore. Basically the same drivers minus PhysX, maybe Quadro released CUDA updates sooner.


----------



## darwing

May as well post this here too as well as the 780Ti's owners forum to cancel out biases...

Which is better,

3x's GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5

or

2x's 780Ti's?

the price is around the same, how would the performance be?

In Canada we can get a

Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5 (ZT-70205-10P) $489 ($30 Discount) (3 = $1467)

ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB GDDR5 (GTX780TI-3GD5) $709 ($55 discount!) (2 = $1418)

All will be watercooled, and Overclocked which will yield the best performance?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> May as well post this here too as well as the 780Ti's owners forum to cancel out biases...
> Which is better,
> 3x's GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5
> or
> 2x's 780Ti's?
> the price is around the same, how would the performance be?
> In Canada we can get a
> Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5 (ZT-70205-10P) $489 ($30 Discount) (3 = $1467)
> ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB GDDR5 (GTX780TI-3GD5) $709 ($55 discount!) (2 = $1418)
> All will be watercooled, and Overclocked which will yield the best performance?


3 GTX 780's of course. They don't even need to be Overclocked, they just total more CUDA cores, so they will offer more performance.

The difference between the 780 and 780ti are the number of CUDA cores.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> May as well post this here too as well as the 780Ti's owners forum to cancel out biases...
> 
> Which is better,
> 
> 3x's GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5
> 
> or
> 
> 2x's 780Ti's?
> 
> the price is around the same, how would the performance be?
> 
> In Canada we can get a
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC 3GB GDDR5 (ZT-70205-10P) $489 ($30 Discount) (3 = $1467)
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB GDDR5 (GTX780TI-3GD5) $709 ($55 discount!) (2 = $1418)
> 
> All will be watercooled, and Overclocked which will yield the best performance?


here some korean benchmarks
http://udteam.tistory.com/585
they contain like 10+ games on 1080 1600 and 2160p. i would just download the images filter them by res you want and then copy to a separate folder

enjoy


----------



## Leopard2lx

What kind of performance scaling are most people noticing with a second card?

I did some tests and not every happy with the results so far:

crysis 3 (max settings / txaa x4 / 1080p)
single 780 @ 1100 mhz - 48fps average
dual 780 @ 1100 mhz - 62fps average
29% performance inprovement with SLI

metro last light (max settings / ssaa x2 / 1080p
single 780 @ 1100mhz - 63fps average
dual 780 @ 1100mhz - 93fps average
47% performance inprovement with SLI

I need to do a few more tests, but if difference still persists I'm considering returning the second card and just water cool and OC the crap out of the other card.
Ironically, in all benchmarks the scaling performance is like 80-90%.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> What kind of performance scaling are most people noticing with a second card?
> 
> I did some tests and not every happy with the results so far:
> 
> crysis 3 (max settings / txaa x4 / 1080p)
> single 780 @ 1100 mhz - 48fps average
> dual 780 @ 1100 mhz - 62fps average
> 29% performance inprovement with SLI
> 
> metro last light (max settings / ssaa x2 / 1080p
> single 780 @ 1100mhz - 63fps average
> dual 780 @ 1100mhz - 93fps average
> 47% performance inprovement with SLI
> 
> I need to do a few more tests, but if difference still persists I'm considering returning the second card and just water cool and OC the crap out of the other card.
> Ironically, in all benchmarks the scaling performance is like 80-90%.


Two poorly optimized games don't really tell you much, especially when the benchmarks are showing that much improvement.

Also, why are you running TXAA x4 in Crysis 3? 2x is probably adequate, though SMAA 2x is probably a better option and will give you better results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> here some korean benchmarks
> http://udteam.tistory.com/585
> they contain like 10+ games on 1080 1600 and 2160p. i would just download the images filter them by res you want and then copy to a separate folder
> 
> enjoy


Doesn't look like they include 3-way 780s in those benchmarks, which is what he was looking for a comparison with.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 3 GTX 780's of course. They don't even need to be Overclocked, they just total more CUDA cores, so they will offer more performance.
> 
> The difference between the 780 and 780ti are the number of CUDA cores.


Hmmm okay so you can OC a 780 to the speeds of a 780TI, but it will never be quite as good then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> here some korean benchmarks
> http://udteam.tistory.com/585
> they contain like 10+ games on 1080 1600 and 2160p. i would just download the images filter them by res you want and then copy to a separate folder
> 
> enjoy


by this it looks like 2 x 780ti's is better than 3 780's, well its close in a few areas and yea I guess 3 is slightly better,


----------



## Aparition

2 cards in SLI scale better than 3 cards in SLI.
So SLI 780 Ti should be pretty awesome.

however if you had same Core frequency and %100 scaling the three 780's would come out on top.

If you clock the 780's up a little to 780ti performance level in SLI performance should be very close if not the same.

Scaling will be the biggest downfall though.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Doesn't look like they include 3-way 780s in those benchmarks, which is what he was looking for a comparison with.


you have everything there even 3way and 4way 780, 780ti, 290 and 290x. check it again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Hmmm okay so you can OC a 780 to the speeds of a 780TI, but it will never be quite as good then?
> by this it looks like 2 x 780ti's is better than 3 780's, well its close in a few areas and yea I guess 3 is slightly better,


yep somehow the scaling doesnot work, i guess its the drivers, they dont optimize them beyond 2 cards apparently.

best
revro


----------



## boldenc

Guys I'm confused between this cards, they are all very close to same pricing ...

EVGA GTX 780 Classified
Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition
Zotac GTX 780 AMP! Edition
or maybe nVidia reference GTX 780

Which card is more flexible card regarding better OC headroom and lower temp?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Guys I'm confused between this cards, they are all very close to same pricing ...
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified - custom card and better power management and overclock
> Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition - Customer cooler reference card with an overclock
> Zotac GTX 780 AMP! Edition - Customer cooler reference card with an overclock
> or maybe nVidia reference GTX 780
> 
> Which card is more flexible card regarding better OC headroom and lower temp?


For overclocking the Classified will give you the highest overclocks.
Cooling would be dependent on overclocking







Otherwise at stock should be no issue, pretty similar for all cards. as in they all have customer coolers so should be better than stock.


----------



## SturmZ

Can someone help me mod my bios so i can get past the 106% power limit? i can't find an appropriate bios in the op








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Guys I'm confused between this cards, they are all very close to same pricing ...
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified
> Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition
> Zotac GTX 780 AMP! Edition
> or maybe nVidia reference GTX 780
> 
> Which card is more flexible card regarding better OC headroom and lower temp?


Classified all the way


----------



## melodystyle2003

I have a weird issue with stock or modded bios after installing aftermarket cooler (ac xtreme3).
Fans are spinning up and down, from 800 to 2000 and back on idle! Instead of remove the dc feed from the gpu and connect it straight to 7V or 12V is there something i can do to stop those rpm fluctuations?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I have a weird issue with stock or modded bios after installing aftermarket cooler (ac xtreme3).
> Fans are spinning up and down, from 800 to 2000 and back on idle! Instead of remove the dc feed from the gpu and connect it straight to 7V or 12V is there something i can do to stop those rpm fluctuations?


I have heard that is an issue with the Accelero when connected to the fan header on the gpu. The only way to fix it is to hook it up directly to the power supply. Sorry.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have heard that is an issue with the Accelero when connected to the fan header on the gpu. The only way to fix it is to hook it up directly to the power supply. Sorry.


Strange, i mean with the gtx760 haven't had such issue.
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> watchout, for who ever doesn't know, the 780 acx dual is NOT a reference card, it is a shrinked ftw.


Will the volt and llc mods work on ACX cards that don't have the double bios?

EVGA:
-Classified has its own volt mods.
-FTW can't be volt modded
-Dual can't be volt modded

-780 w/ acx cooler can be volt modded
-780 sc w/ acx cooler can be volt modded
-reference can be volt modded
-reference sc can be volt modded

Gigabyte:
-Reference can be volt modded
-WF 3X rev 1.0 can be volt modded but LLC can't be disabled
-WF 3X rev 2.0 comes with over voltage settings. LLC can't be disabled.

Correct?


----------



## Leopard2lx

Would a 1 Litter of coolant be enough for a first time loop set up? If not, can I just add distilled water to the mix if I need to top it off?
I only ordered 1 litter of coolant.


----------



## electro2u

These cards are acting like they love each other so I don't really have any reason to suspect anything is out of the ordinary, I'm just curious why they idle at different voltages.



I had 1 EVGA reference 780 and 1 EVGA Superclock 780
I changed out the plain 780 for another EVGA Superclock 780, same SKU, same RAM, it's identical as far as I can tell. I put Skyn3t 3A BIOS on them both and it seems clear that changing the cards out so that the RAM matches improved performance (the plain 780 had Elpida but these both have Hynix). But I cannot explain the difference in idle voltages. Is this similar to how a better CPU will run at lower auto voltage from initial BIOS--an effect of the silicone lottery?

Another curiosity. If I put the NEW SC on the top slot, it runs 10degrees hotter than the one I already had. If I switch them around, they are within 2 degrees of one another usually, and they are more stable. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Will the volt and llc mods work on ACX cards that don't have the double bios?
> 
> EVGA:
> -Classified has its own volt mods TRUE
> -FTW can't be volt modded TRUE
> -Dual can't be volt modded Waiting for confirmation
> 
> -780 w/ acx cooler can be volt modded TRUE
> -780 sc w/ acx cooler can be volt modded TRUE
> -reference can be volt modded TRUE
> -reference sc can be volt modded TRUE
> 
> Gigabyte:
> -Reference can be volt modded TRUE
> -WF 3X rev 1.0 can be volt modded but LLC can't be disabled NOT TRUE - its a reference card 6+2 phases NCP4206, LLC behaves normally
> -WF 3X rev 2.0 comes with over voltage settings. LLC can't be disabled. NOT TRUE - its a non-reference card 6+2 phases NCP4208, LLC behaves erratically
> 
> Correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Would a 1 Litter of coolant be enough for a first time loop set up? If not, can I just add distilled water to the mix if I need to top it off?
> I only ordered 1 litter of coolant.


Yes you can add distilled water to top it off! In fact, the coolant you ordered whatever is the brand is composed with distilled water plus additives!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> These cards are acting like they love each other so I don't really have any reason to suspect anything is out of the ordinary, I'm just curious why they idle at different voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> I had 1 EVGA reference 780 and 1 EVGA Superclock 780
> I changed out the plain 780 for another EVGA Superclock 780, same SKU, same RAM, it's identical as far as I can tell. I put Skyn3t 3A BIOS on them both and it seems clear that changing the cards out so that the RAM matches improved performance (the plain 780 had Elpida but these both have Hynix). But I cannot explain the difference in idle voltages. Is this similar to how a better CPU will run at lower auto voltage from initial BIOS--an effect of the silicone lottery?
> 
> Another curiosity. If I put the NEW SC on the top slot, it runs 10 degrees hotter than the one I already had. If I switch them around, they are within 2 degrees of one another usually, and they are more stable. Am I doing something wrong?


All cards have different voltages either at idle or at load,it has nothing to do with the bios or anything else; here is a quote from one of my articles:

_"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup to have it included in GPUz), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, *as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip*"_

My Titans have 68,7% and 69% ASIC and at idle 0.906V and 0.894V, at load [email protected] and 1.369V respectively! 0.012V at idle and 0.006V at load (LLC [email protected] 53% level set "10")

Check the fans profiles, when under load the new card on the top slot may have lower fan revs than normal leading to high temperatures but its normal that the top card is hotter than the lower card!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> _"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup to have it included in GPUz), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
> @TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, *as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip*"_
> 
> My Titans have 68,7% and 69% ASIC and at idle 0.906V and 0.894V, at load [email protected] and 1.369V respectively! 0.012V at idle and 0.006V at load (LLC [email protected] 53% level set "10")
> 
> Check the fans profiles, when under load the new card on the top slot may have lower fan revs than normal leading to high temperatures but its normal that the top card is hotter than the lower card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Nice info Ed


----------



## Nakuna

Quote:
Originally Posted by crazysoccerman View Post

Will the volt and llc mods work on ACX cards that don't have the double bios?

EVGA:
-Classified has its own volt mods TRUE
-FTW can't be volt modded TRUE
-Dual can't be volt modded Waiting for confirmation

-780 w/ acx cooler can be volt modded TRUE
-780 sc w/ acx cooler can be volt modded TRUE
-reference can be volt modded TRUE
-reference sc can be volt modded TRUE

Gigabyte:
-Reference can be volt modded TRUE
-WF 3X rev 1.0 can be volt modded but LLC can't be disabled NOT TRUE - its a reference card 6+2 phases NCP4206, LLC behaves normally
-WF 3X rev 2.0 comes with over voltage settings. LLC can't be disabled. NOT TRUE - its a non-reference card 6+2 phases NCP4208, LLC behaves erratically

Correct?

So can I use the volt mod to my WF 3x rev 2.0?

Sry for stupid question, but i'm new in this thing. And if not is there Volt mod to NCP4208?
And is there point to use voltage mod if LLC don't work?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakuna*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by crazysoccerman View Post
> 
> Will the volt and llc mods work on ACX cards that don't have the double bios?
> 
> EVGA:
> -Classified has its own volt mods TRUE
> -FTW can't be volt modded TRUE
> -Dual can't be volt modded Waiting for confirmation
> 
> -780 w/ acx cooler can be volt modded TRUE
> -780 sc w/ acx cooler can be volt modded TRUE
> -reference can be volt modded TRUE
> -reference sc can be volt modded TRUE
> 
> Gigabyte:
> -Reference can be volt modded TRUE
> -WF 3X rev 1.0 can be volt modded but LLC can't be disabled NOT TRUE - its a reference card 6+2 phases NCP4206, LLC behaves normally
> -WF 3X rev 2.0 comes with over voltage settings. LLC can't be disabled. NOT TRUE - its a non-reference card 6+2 phases NCP4208, LLC behaves erratically
> 
> Correct?
> 
> So can I use the volt mod to my WF 3x rev 2.0?
> 
> Sry for stupid question, but i'm new in this thing. And if not is there Volt mod to NCP4208?
> And is there point to use voltage mod if LLC don't work?


"WF 3X rev 2.0 comes with over voltage settings. LLC can't be disabled. *NOT TRUE - its a non-reference card 6+2 phases NCP4208, LLC behaves erratically*"

As i said its a non-reference card with the NCP4208, the volt mod works but LLC does not work properly as the mod is written for the NCP4206, the 2 additional phases require additional programming to make it work!

_*And is there point to use voltage mod if LLC don't work?*_

The point? The point is the voltage mod allows you to have voltages up to 1,300V with AB and LLC hack stabilizes the current to allow stable OC's!
You can have one without the other!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## JWak-1

Im a new GTX 780 owner







EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC. I'm gona join when I get 100% stability (for I am not worthy).

I've had it about 2months, but I've just overclocked it recently. I'm not convinced its 100% stable yet, but I do have a boost clock of 1202mhz (+100) and 6400mhz VRAM (+100) at +13mv. Its stable in Unigine Valley and Heaven, and also in Crysis 3 and Firestrike, but I get driver crashes in BF4 after about an hour.

Reading the 1st posts guidelines, I realize this is difference is fine, different games and applications will have different stable thresholds. But I did want to find a 1200+ stable OC for BF4, maybe if I just increase the voltage to +25mv.

I read this in the first post and it puzzled me a bit:

'No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage!'

It does go on to say that 1.212v is fine for air, but that does seem like two contradictory statements, unless the OP was talking about 'extreme' over-volting. Can anyone spread some light on this for me?

Cheers.

Edit: stock BIOS


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Im a new GTX 780 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC. I'm gona join when I get 100% stability (for I am not worthy).
> 
> I've had it about 2months, but I've just overclocked it recently. I'm not convinced its 100% stable yet, but I do have a boost clock of 1202mhz (+100) and 6400mhz VRAM (+100) at +13mv. Its stable in Unigine Valley and Heaven, and also in Crysis 3 and Firestrike, but I get driver crashes in BF4 after about an hour.
> Reading the 1st posts guidelines, I realize this is difference is fine, different games and applications will have different stable thresholds. But I did want to find a 1200+ stable OC for BF4, maybe if I just increase the voltage to +25mv.
> I read this in the first post and it puzzled me a bit:
> 'No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage!'
> It does go on to say that 1.212v is fine for air, but that does seem like two contradictory statements, unless the OP was talking about 'extreme' over-volting. Can anyone spread some light on this for me?
> Cheers.
> 
> Edit: stock BIOS


Overvoltage I believe, for us anyways, is when you raise the voltage above the stock allowance. 1.2v should be the highest you can raise the voltage at stock.
So then overvoltage would be taking the voltage beyond the 1.2 limit Nvidia placed on the card.

That is how I look at it at least


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Overvoltage I believe, for us anyways, is when you raise the voltage above the stock allowance. 1.2v should be the highest you can raise the voltage at stock.
> So then overvoltage would be taking the voltage beyond the 1.2 limit Nvidia placed on the card.
> 
> That is how I look at it at least


Cool, thank you









I think I want to see what +38mv will do for me, at least eventually anyways. I've seen some people do 1241 on +25mv so maybe a notch above that would be a good target for now. Mostly interested in core clock as I only use a 1080p monitor, upping the VRAM doesn't seem to do a lot. 144hz monitor on the way









EVGA rep Jacob confirmed to me that any amount of voltage alteration I do in Precision is covered by their warranty, but I would like assurance that this wont kill my card within a year, haha.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Im a new GTX 780 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC. I'm gona join when I get 100% stability (for I am not worthy).
> 
> I've had it about 2months, but I've just overclocked it recently. I'm not convinced its 100% stable yet, but I do have a boost clock of 1202mhz (+100) and 6400mhz VRAM (+100) at +13mv. Its stable in Unigine Valley and Heaven, and also in Crysis 3 and Firestrike, but I get driver crashes in BF4 after about an hour.
> 
> Reading the 1st posts guidelines, I realize this is difference is fine, different games and applications will have different stable thresholds. But I did want to find a 1200+ stable OC for BF4, maybe if I just increase the voltage to +25mv.
> 
> I read this in the first post and it puzzled me a bit:
> 
> 'No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage!'
> 
> It does go on to say that 1.212v is fine for air, but that does *seem like two contradictory statements*, unless the OP was talking about 'extreme' over-volting. Can anyone spread some light on this for me?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Edit: stock BIOS


_*'No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage!'*_

How is it contradictory? The cards TDP is 250W, so the stock cooler will be a little effective over that value! when you apply voltage you increase current (amperage) so the power draw rises (when software loads the card) leading to more heat over those 1,212V=250W (stated by nvidia), overvoltage is over 1,212V!
With TDP unlocked (bios) plus the voltage up to 1,300V and up to 1,600V with the Zawarudo's tool you get over 600W (close to 900W with hard mod releasing all the cards inbuilt safety locks (OCP,OVP and TDP limits, yes there are two, one in bios and another in hardware) allowing for more than 900W of power draw!
So, dont worry about your "stock" OC voltage!







, just make sure to flash the appropriate bios if you get stutters when your OC leads you to over 106% PT (Max stock PT) your card will clock down it it hits it constantly!
You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to do it!

Just a snip on that overvoltage form one of my articles:

_*"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*One card only

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W"*_

And my article on TDP/PT:

_*The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All cards have different voltages either at idle or at load,it has nothing to do with the bios or anything else.
> 
> Check the fans profiles, when under load the new card on the top slot may have lower fan revs than normal leading to high temperatures but its normal that the top card is hotter than the lower card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey =) Thanks a lot for the personal response Ed, much appreciated. I was pretty sure it was normal, and as far as the temp differences, it seems like the Superclock card I already had just runs cooler than the other. Maybe if I redid the thermal paste on the new one they would get closer. Probably unnecessary and I'm just glad the other one is happy up top.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Hey =) Thanks a lot for the personal response Ed, much appreciated. I was pretty sure it was normal, and as far as the temp differences, it seems like the Superclock card I already had just runs cooler than the other. Maybe if I redid the thermal paste on the new one they would get closer. Probably unnecessary and I'm just glad the other one is happy up top.


As long you dont see any abnormal temperatures, its fine, but i would recheck that thermal paste if i were you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leopard2lx

What's the best way to apply thermal paste? Cross pattern or pea size?


----------



## acsdog

Hello, fellow 780 owners!


----------



## crazysoccerman

I have one final question: Is there a way to disable LLC on the Classified?

Thanks for your help.

Also, I made sure to rep OccamRazor for his helpful posts.

HERE BE OFF TOPIC:

Turns out a $350 new gigabyte 780 was too good to be true. Seller failed to deliver (a supposed r9 290) to a previous buyer. The seller has failed to return a single message. He is actually from romania despite ebay saying norway, and his paypal email was used as a contact for an internet advertisement for romanian prositutes lol

Also he plays around 50 hrs. a week of DOTA 2 (we are steam buddies but he's pretty quiet). It kind of explains why he chose computer hardware as a 'scam' of choice.

I don't know why he does it... he can't extract the money from his paypal for almost a month because he's new, which is more than enough time for me to file a complaint.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> I have one final question: Is there a way to *disable LLC on the Classified?*
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Also, I made sure to rep OccamRazor for his helpful posts.
> 
> HERE BE OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Turns out a $350 new gigabyte 780 was too good to be true. Seller failed to deliver (a supposed r9 290) to a previous buyer. The seller has failed to return a single message. He is actually from romania despite ebay saying norway, and his paypal email was used as a contact for an internet advertisement for romanian prositutes lol
> 
> Also he plays around 50 hrs. a week of DOTA 2 (we are steam buddies but he's pretty quiet). It kind of explains why he chose computer hardware as a 'scam' of choice.
> 
> I don't know why he does it... he can't extract the money from his paypal for almost a month because he's new, which is more than enough time for me to file a complaint.


Nop! You dont need it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Takinato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> I have one final question: Is there a way to disable LLC on the Classified?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Also, I made sure to rep OccamRazor for his helpful posts.
> 
> HERE BE OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Turns out a $350 new gigabyte 780 was too good to be true. Seller failed to deliver (a supposed r9 290) to a previous buyer. The seller has failed to return a single message. He is actually from romania despite ebay saying norway, and his paypal email was used as a contact for an internet advertisement for romanian prositutes lol
> 
> Also he plays around 50 hrs. a week of DOTA 2 (we are steam buddies but he's pretty quiet). It kind of explains why he chose computer hardware as a 'scam' of choice.
> 
> I don't know why he does it... he can't extract the money from his paypal for almost a month because he's new, which is more than enough time for me to file a complaint.


I had the exact same thing happen to me over at another web forum 780Ti for 600 shipped and great communication until money was sent and then crickets. It really pisses me off people still doing things like this.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> _*'No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage!'*_
> 
> How is it contradictory? The cards TDP is 250W, so the stock cooler will be a little effective over that value! when you apply voltage you increase current (amperage) so the power draw rises (when software loads the card) leading to more heat over those 1,212V=250W (stated by nvidia), overvoltage is over 1,212V!
> With TDP unlocked (bios) plus the voltage up to 1,300V and up to 1,600V with the Zawarudo's tool you get over 600W (close to 900W with hard mod releasing all the cards inbuilt safety locks (OCP,OVP and TDP limits, yes there are two, one in bios and another in hardware) allowing for more than 900W of power draw!
> So, dont worry about your "stock" OC voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just make sure to flash the appropriate bios if you get stutters when your OC leads you to over 106% PT (Max stock PT) your card will clock down it it hits it constantly!
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to do it!


The contradiction comes between that quote stating any over-voltage is bad on air and the next paragraph stating that pushing the voltage up to 1.212 is fine on air. It wasn't a poke at the OP, I just wanted a better understanding of what he possibly meant, as I realize he was probably assuming a greater understanding of voltage control than I had.

Your in-depth explanation is helpful and has answered that, thank you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> The contradiction comes between that quote stating any over-voltage is bad on air and the next paragraph stating that pushing the voltage up to 1.212 is fine on air. It wasn't a poke at the OP, I just wanted a better understanding of what he possibly meant, as I realize he was probably assuming a greater understanding of voltage control than I had.
> 
> Your in-depth explanation is helpful and has answered that, thank you


No problem, somehow its not common knowledge that 1,212V IS stock voltage according to nvidia:

1.212V - 0.025V=*1.187V*+-0.025V=1.162V

All cards depending on leakage are around these values, being the 1,187V the average and the max 1,212V, if its a tad lower your card only will get 1,200V!
Overvoltage is beyond 1,212V!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, leave it on! its better than small heatsinks, its needed for the ACX cooler and provides adequate cooling for up to 1,212V or even a bit more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond 1,24V you really need start thinking water anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> Will that aftermarket cooler still fit if you leave that plate on?


So i decided to keep it and i swapped stock cooler with the ac xtreme3. Leaving the plate on wasn't possible, so i used some heatsinks on ram chips and vrms. Btw B1 chip is used on that evga sc.
EVGA acx cooler was quite capable and could handle 1.24V with 70-72°C. Rams max playable oc was 1825Mhz (+650). VRMs with ir gun was around 90°C.
Now with the xtreme3 with 1.3V i have 55°C with open case, or 60°C with case fans on 9V, and RAM oc goes up to 1875Mhz (+750). VRMs temps are on 72-73°C territory (open case). It is quieter too.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No problem, somehow its not common knowledge that 1,212V IS stock voltage according to nvidia:
> 
> 1.212V - 0.025V=*1.187V*+-0.025V=1.162V
> 
> All cards depending on leakage are around these values, being the 1,187V the average and the max 1,212V, if its a tad lower your card only will get 1,200V!
> Overvoltage is beyond 1,212V!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ah, did not know that. Now I do







Cheers.

Makes that warning that pops up when you open over-voltage in EVGA Precision seem a bit odd.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Ah, did not know that. Now I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Makes that warning that pops up when you open over-voltage in EVGA Precision seem a bit odd.


Of course! Like a Hitchcock movie they have to scare you to think the danger comes from something, then something else happens but its not what they were scaring you about in the first place...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course! Like a Hitchcock movie they have to scare you to think the danger comes from something, then something else happens but its not what they were scaring you about in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


+1 rep for advice given. +1 rep for Hitchcock love









I'll find a few stable overclocks in the coming weeks and sign up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> +1 rep for advice given. +1 rep for Hitchcock love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find a few stable overclocks in the coming weeks and sign up.


Indeed! The true master of suspense!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Q5Grafx

Hitchcock was the master. I made a Psycho themed rainmeter skin around Halloween. Was hoping it would go over better than it did but its still fun to play around with. I got 2 Classys. but i cant use em with my other 780's because theyre around 3/4" higher than the acx SC's i already have installed. unless someone wants to make a custom modded step design SLI bridge for my 3.5 space MB.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Hitchcock was the master. I made a Psycho themed rainmeter skin around Halloween. Was hoping it would go over better than it did but its still fun to play around with. I got 2 Classys. but i cant use em with my other 780's because theyre around 3/4" higher than the acx SC's i already have installed. unless someone wants to make a custom modded step design SLI bridge for my 3.5 space MB.


I'd be interested in seeing that rainmeter theme









Sounds like an excuse to build a second rig to me........


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> What's the best way to apply thermal paste? Cross pattern or pea size?


When I applied my GC-Extreme to my 780, I first tried the dot but didn't like the coverage. Tried to spread it but the paste was too thick, ended up going with a X pattern and it covered the die quite nicely. I made my X with lines that started about 1/4" from each corner. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Q5Grafx

JWak it can be found here:
http://q5grafx.deviantart.com/art/Psycho-1-1-405195476
i also posted the 3d model of norman bates house on my gallery there.
the skin has sound and 8HDD,8CPU Core & network monitoring.
Click i window it rases a headstone. the headstone has the meter.


----------



## Q5Grafx

JWak Ive done a Dozen or so different skins for rainmeter. One that had the biggest turnout was my breaking bad Interactive periodic table of the elements skin and i just ported that skin to a Big Bang Theory interactive periodic table of the elements


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> JWak Ive done a Dozen or so different skins for rainmeter. One that had the biggest turnout was my breaking bad Interactive periodic table of the elements skin and I just ported that skin to a Big Bang Theory interactive periodic table of the elements


Some nice stuff







Cheers.

On a 780 related note, I'm still finding my feet with the overclock. +100 on the core with +25mv crashed Crysis 3, but will run Unigine Valley and Firestrike all day. And I took the memory oc off for the Crysis run (also+100).

I could see what OccamRazor meant by the TDP limit getting in the way. It would sometimes bump down from 1228 to 1202.

Not sure what direction to take this now.


----------



## NamesLucky

I currently have a 780 HOF, and after coming back and reading about the problems it is having I'm thinking of selling it and getting a couple 780 classifieds for the new rig Im building. However, with the skynet bios, are classifieds worth the extra money. Any reference card can reach extreme volts with skynet bios/llc program, correct?, or is my understanding wrong? Are more classifieds actually hitting higher clocks than reference cards with the skynet bios? Does someone who has been keeping up with this crazy 1700+ page thread have a good feeling of average skynet bios ref clock vs skynet bios classified clock?

I will have exotic cooling (-30C chilled water) in this next rig, which is something I've had in the past, and am confident I can pull off again. When I had my chiller going I had 2 MSI 670 power editions and would of loved more voltage (at the time the modded bios would make power editions clock erractic). This time around I want to make sure I buy cards that can utilize the extra cooling. And if both are equal extra voltage wise, I would want the one with higher average clocks if there is a clear winner.

Really appreciate any input.

Update:

This was incorrectly posted by me in Titan thread, a reply by OccamRazor said that the classy has it's own voltage tool. Is this the Evebot, or is he referring to another program instead of the LLC unlock?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I currently have a 780 HOF, and after coming back and reading about the problems it is having I'm thinking of selling it and getting a couple 780 classifieds for the new rig Im building. However, with the skynet bios, are classifieds worth the extra money. Any reference card can reach extreme volts with skynet bios/llc program, correct?, or is my understanding wrong? Are more classifieds actually hitting higher clocks than reference cards with the skynet bios? Does someone who has been keeping up with this crazy 1700+ page thread have a good feeling of average skynet bios ref clock vs skynet bios classified clock?
> 
> I will have exotic cooling (-30C chilled water) in this next rig, which is something I've had in the past, and am confident I can pull off again. When I had my chiller going I had 2 MSI 670 power editions and would of loved more voltage (at the time the modded bios would make power editions clock erractic). This time around I want to make sure I buy cards that can utilize the extra cooling. And if both are equal extra voltage wise, I would want the one with higher average clocks if there is a clear winner.
> 
> Really appreciate any input.
> 
> Update:
> 
> This was incorrectly posted by me in Titan thread, a reply by OccamRazor said that the classy has it's own voltage tool. Is this the Evebot, or is he referring to another program instead of the LLC unlock?


I monitor all these threads!









Here is the voltage tool, a nice piece of software that allows you to control the CHIL 8318 voltage controller on board of the Classy:

GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement

So:

NVDD is voltage for GPU

FBVDD is Memory voltage

PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage



Have a read on my OC guide and get a few pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

If money is not an obstacle go for the 780Ti Classified, 14+3 VRM phases and voltage tool go all the way up to 1,500V!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> @anyone who purchased the asus direct cu ii; was the box sealed when you received your card; i.e shrink wrap/seal on the flap? Just wondering if I received an open box item from the egg.


No shrink wrap on it or seal but the card itself inside had a piece of tape on it


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Except DCII is limited to 1.212V, and reference can be pushed much further.


So theres no bios or voltage mod for this card..


----------



## xELTONx

Hello folks, my first time here, I would like know what is the best bios rev3a for a couple of gtx780 SC with EK TITAN SE being;
80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)
80.10.3A.00.80 (P2083-0020)

Can i flash a VBIOS for both cards?

RIG:
i5 3570K @ 4,4 v 1.28v
2x 780 SC + ek titan se
4x4gb 2133MHz
3x ssd + 1HD

Powered by a HX1000W.

thanks in advanced.


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> So theres no bios or voltage mod for this card..


I cant seem to get any of the bioses on here to work with the card; seems cap the powerlimit; Then again, maybe its just card, it isnt stable past stock settings.


----------



## acsdog

Hey, I was wondering if anyone else had this issue. When I run most benchmarks (and some games), such as Unigine Heaven, when I am at the loading screen my card renders thousands of frames per second, causing my PSU to make a strange whistling noise. It isn't too bad, I was just wondering if anyone else had this issue.


----------



## gkolarov

Hi, i have a Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) B1 with bios version: 80.80.21.00.39. I want to try skyn3t's bios 80.80.31.00.0E. I think it will work fine, but i am not a 100% sure. With the skyn3t's bios 80.80.21.00.39 i can clock the card at 1215 core and 6600 mem with 1.212v for 24/7. My original bios is 80.80.21.00.39 with default boost of 1084 core and max voltage 1.2v (stable for 24/7 1202/6600 at 1.2v). Is there someone who has tried 80.80.31.00.0E on GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> So theres no bios or voltage mod for this card..


If this is what youre talking about...









Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
[*] .*skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4*
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.3B
[*] Base core clock 954 Mhz

Voltage mod, not yet!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xELTONx*
> 
> Hello folks, my first time here, I would like know what is the best bios rev3a for a couple of gtx780 SC with EK TITAN SE being;
> 80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)
> 80.10.3A.00.80 (P2083-0020)
> 
> Can i flash a VBIOS for both cards?
> 
> RIG:
> i5 3570K @ 4,4 v 1.28v
> 2x 780 SC + ek titan se
> 4x4gb 2133MHz
> 3x ssd + 1HD
> 
> Powered by a HX1000W.
> 
> thanks in advanced.


If your bios revision is 80.10.37.xx.xx OR 80.10.3A.xx.xx you can flash the 3A revision

780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
[*] *skyn3t 780 SC Ref*
[*] EVGA 780 SC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> Hey, I was wondering if anyone else had this issue. When I run most benchmarks (and some games), such as Unigine Heaven, when I am at the loading screen my card renders thousands of frames per second, causing my PSU to make a strange whistling noise. It isn't too bad, I was just wondering if anyone else had this issue.


Its normal to have coil whine with Valley and with some other software including games but i think it comes from your card, not your PSU although sometimes PSU's also whine under load, you can minimize it by applying thermal pads on the phase inductors (core [R22] and memory [R33] !











In red the core phase inductors and in yellow the memory phase inductors, (its a 780Ti but the placement is the same as its the same inductors)

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dbYTE

@gkolarov 80.80.31.00.0E for Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition.
I'm using skyn3t's BIOS 80.80.21.00.39 on my Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0). No problems at all.
24/7 OC - 1293/6458


----------



## fifty

hello, i bought a ftw card and i tried to flash the skyn3t bios, how do i know if the bios is installed correctly?
i moved both switch for the bios in position 2 (there are 2 switch in the back, i guess the secondary switch is for write protection, i can't find anything related to it and its sad there is a switch and there is not a freaking instruction telling you what it does)
the card in gpuz is reported as clock and boost both to 1033 mhz but the fan speed doesn't go down to 20% as stated in the read me file?
i started unigine with no oc set to the card and gpuz report 1.15v as voltage during execution, and the boost stick to 1032 mhz. do i have to increase the voltage and the clock using the skyn3t bios? wasnt the voltage already unlocked to 1.21?
thanks


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> hello, i bought a ftw card and i tried to flash the skyn3t bios, how do i know if the bios is installed correctly?
> the card in gpuz is reported as clock and boost both to 1033 mhz but the fan speed doesn go down to 20% as stated in the read me file?
> thanks


In GPU-z check the BIOS version
Also during the flash it should have said it was successful or not.


----------



## fifty

GPUz screens
the bios says the same text as when stock i guess...


----------



## Leopard2lx

Does anyone here have an Antec 1100 case with a water cooling setup? My water cooling kit (XSPC) is coming on Monday and I am wondering in advance what the best way to mount the triple radiator is. It would definitely have to be mounted outside, so I'm thinking in the back of the case? I got mounting brackets too.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone here have an Antec 1100 case with a water cooling setup? My water cooling kit (XSPC) is coming on Monday and I am wondering in advance what the best way to mount the triple radiator is. It would definitely have to be mounted outside, so I'm thinking in the back of the case? I got mounting brackets too.


I'd mount it on the top if you are going external. I just like the way it would look over having mounted externally on the rear.
Doesn't look like there is much on the top of the case, so it would interfere less on the top.


----------



## thanostc

Hello everybody!

I'm new on ocing and i would like your help..

My new rig is the following

ASUS Maximus VI Impact
Core i7 4770k @ 4.4ghz with 1.22v
G.Skill TridentX 16GB 8-9-9-9-24
Corsair H80i
Case Coolermaster Elite 130
SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
HDD WD Black 1T
ASUS GTX 780

My problem is that i tried to oc the gtx 780 with evga precicion x with no avail and with minimum adjustment..

I set power 102% and +100mhz in both core frequency and memory..

the results was when i started a benchmarking with realbench and only the encoding test with handbrake it gave me a blue screen at about 80% of the procedure...

I'm i missing something with some settings?

Thanking you in advance..


----------



## Aparition

You may need to raise voltage. In Precision you can raise the voltage to the max allowed by Nvidia.
You *can't* raise it past the safe allowance







- unless you mod the firmware on the card.

Raise it 1 level and test again, if you still crash, raise it another level.
The max you can raise voltage with stock tuning is 1.21 volts.


----------



## thanostc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You may need to raise voltage. In Precision you can raise the voltage to the max allowed by Nvidia.
> You *can't* raise it past the safe allowance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - unless you mod the firmware on the card.
> 
> Raise it 1 level and test again, if you still crash, raise it another level.
> The max you can raise voltage with stock tuning is 1.21 volts.


Thank you very much for your quick response..!!

Can you please tell me if there are any other settings that i should have in mind? Automatic fun control for example?Are the incrementals of +100 mhz are ok?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanostc*
> 
> Thank you very much for your quick response..!!
> 
> Can you please tell me if there are any other settings that i should have in mind? Automatic fun control for example?Are the incrementals of +100 mhz are ok?


Automatic FAN control?







That affects the fan curve so you can make it spin up faster at a lower temp level, or vice versa.
When I test for an overclock I do the Core first, then start bumping up memory.
If you run the stress test for Precision, separate download I think, you can slowly raise memory in real time until you start to see artifacts in the stress test.

I like to raise by 25 or 50mhz.

Core unstable will usually crash.
Memory unstable will crash if very unstable or artifact if slightly unstable.

Just raise up voltage and clocks till you find your goal. If temps are too high then I'd lower the voltage and then lower the clocks till you find stability.


----------



## thanostc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Automatic FAN control? That affects the fan curve so you can make it spin up faster at a lower temp level, or vice versa.
> When I test for an overclock I do the Core first, then start bumping up memory.
> If you run the stress test for Precision, separate download I think, you can slowly raise memory in real time until you start to see artifacts in the stress test.
> 
> I like to raise by 25 or 50mhz.
> 
> Core unstable will usually crash.
> Memory unstable will crash if very unstable or artifact if slightly unstable.


Thank you very much!! I will give them a try!!


----------



## Aparition

Have fun!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanostc*
> 
> Thank you very much for your quick response..!!
> 
> Can you please tell me if there are any other settings that i should have in mind? Automatic fun control for example?Are the incrementals of +100 mhz are ok?


You might want to read my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## staryoshi

Just got my EVGA GTX 780 ACX FTW in today. One has to appreciate EVGA's thoughtful design and build quality. The real-world boost clock at the factory overclock is 1124mhz


----------



## xELTONx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If this is what youre talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your bios revision is 80.10.37.xx.xx OR 80.10.3A.xx.xx you can flash the 3A revision
> 
> 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
> [*] *skyn3t 780 SC Ref*
> [*] EVGA 780 SC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Tank you very much Ed.

Vbios Overridden successfully,

Whats the next step? I can see all things modified on the X precision.

I was thinking that vbios already do clocksspeed up, but i will make that.

thats it?


----------



## Heruur

Is there a limit on the number of bios flashes one can do to their video card?


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Just got my EVGA GTX 780 ACX FTW in today. One has to appreciate EVGA's thoughtful design and build quality.
> ]


Am I the only one who does not like Evga? Imo all of their cards look terrible...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Is there a limit on the number of bios flashes one can do to their video card?


There would be no reason why it should be limited. You should probably not flash it every 5 minutes but besides that...


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Am I the only one who does not like Evga? Imo all of their cards look terrible...


Actually I feel like I should have gotten a reference 780 instead of this one; but its non returnable.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xELTONx*
> 
> Tank you very much Ed.
> 
> Vbios Overridden successfully,
> 
> Whats the next step? I can see all things modified on the X precision.
> 
> I was thinking that vbios already do clocksspeed up, but i will make that.
> 
> thats it?


Have a read from my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leopard2lx

What's the highest voltage we can go under water 24/7?


----------



## rintalahri

Anyone knows why my EVGA gtx780 sc on the back of the card reads
BIOS 80.10.37.00.05, but the card was the bios 80.10.36.00.80

anyone else have different bios inside than what card back side is written?

It is this card http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2783-KR

What 80.10.3A.00.80 is best for this card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> What's the highest voltage we can go under water 24/7?


IMO 1,350V with very good VRM cooling (water in the low 20C) on load! With higher water temperatures than that do not go above 1,300V for long periods of time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> Anyone knows why my EVGA gtx780 sc on the back of the card reads
> BIOS 80.10.37.00.05, but the card was the bios 80.10.36.00.80
> 
> anyone else have different bios inside than what card back side is written?
> 
> It is this card http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2783-KR
> 
> What 80.10.3A.00.80 is best for this card?


It can happen receiving the card with a different bios batch than the one stated on the back of the card but not an older version...









Here:

*skyn3t 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference*
[*] EVGA 780 SC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Just got my EVGA GTX 780 ACX FTW in today. One has to appreciate EVGA's thoughtful design and build quality. The real-world boost clock at the factory overclock is 1124mhz


i got the same card and mine boost at 109x, you got a better card probably my asic is just 66, but i've been able to run it stable @ 128x/7ghz with 1.21 skyn3t bios and im aroun 67 frames in heaven and that is not bad at all, and its on air right now, im planning to put it on water, dunno if ill gain some extra mhz i doubt it.
but i dont know why, neither in ab nor in prexisionx i was able to set the fan, as stated in the skyn3t bios, at 20%. it still stick to 39% and lower % is greyed out.
and its pretty noisy, its normal i know, but is it a skyn3t bios problem?

because using the bios switch to pos 2 it run at 29 on the original factory bios.


----------



## Heruur

guess I got a dud of a card lol; this one wont overclock for crap


----------



## b4db0y

Sorry for the noob question but which BIOS should I flash to unlock a reference Gigabyte GTX 780?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question but which BIOS should I flash to unlock a reference Gigabyte GTX 780?


What bios does your card has?

_*Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps US to help YOU!








You have a link in my SIG!*_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If this is what youre talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
> [*] .*skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4*
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.3B
> [*] Base core clock 954 Mhz
> 
> Voltage mod, not yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cool how do I flash the bios also what is the highest voltage this bios go it says 1.212 unlocked what does that mean cause the original bios is already unlocked up to 1.212


----------



## incy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question but which BIOS should I flash to unlock a reference Gigabyte GTX 780?


I had a reference Gigabyte 780 and flashed the hydroblock bios.. Works fine







for me

Unlocked 3A version.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMO 1,350V with very good VRM cooling (water in the low 20C) on load! With higher water temperatures than that do not go above 1,300V for long periods of time!


Is that with LLC included?


----------



## malmental

Took a chance.. Now to SLI my 780.

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131095618252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

" Delivery package 1 of 1
Estimated delivery Tuesday, Feb. 18, 2014 - Monday, Mar. 3, 2014

QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
Item price
$289.00
Quantity
1
Item number
131095618252
Shipping service
Expedited Shipping from outside US
Leave feedback Contact seller Return item "


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What bios does your card has?
> 
> _*Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps US to help YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!*_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sorry about that, the signature should be updated now. I pretty much read the OP but it's a bit convoluted with information. I understand what to do but the only question I have is which BIOS to use with my reference Gigabyte GTX 780. My current BIOS version on the card is 80.10.36.00.01 (P2083-0020).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incy*
> 
> I had a reference Gigabyte 780 and flashed the hydroblock bios.. Works fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me
> 
> Unlocked 3A version.


Thanks! I will try it out tomorrow night. That was the BIOS I was actually looking at to flash to my card because the BIOS version was somewhat similar to mine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If this is what youre talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
> [*] .*skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4*
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.3B
> [*] Base core clock 954 Mhz
> 
> Voltage mod, not yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cool how do I flash the bios also what is the highest voltage this bios go it says 1.212 unlocked what does that mean cause the original bios is already unlocked up to 1.212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash! You cant go above 1,212V either with stock bios or modded, but you have higher PT than stock so your card wont throttle when OC'ed and no boost!
> Read my guide for pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Is that with LLC included?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, its MAX voltages!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Sorry about that, the signature should be updated now. I pretty much read the OP but it's a bit convoluted with information. I understand what to do but the only question I have is which BIOS to use with my reference Gigabyte GTX 780. My current BIOS version on the card is 80.10.36.00.01 (P2083-0020).
> Thanks! I will try it out tomorrow night. That was the BIOS I was actually looking at to flash to my card because the BIOS version was somewhat similar to mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use that one or reference bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Took a chance.. Now to SLI my 780.
> 
> QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131095618252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> " Delivery package 1 of 1
> Estimated delivery Tuesday, Feb. 18, 2014 - Monday, Mar. 3, 2014
> 
> QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" 2560x1440 SAMSUNG PLS WQHD PC Monitor
> Item price
> $289.00
> Quantity
> 1
> Item number
> 131095618252
> Shipping service
> Expedited Shipping from outside US
> Leave feedback Contact seller Return item "


Two things. Lately that particular seller has been sending out a lot of duds. Also, the SE edition is cheaper, but has a lot more back light bleed and dead pixels than the non-SE model. I wish you the best of luck, though. I bought a Perfect Pixel from dream-seller and it came with a full line of dead pixels, but no BLB. After contacting him, he paid to have it shipped back and sent me a perfect one out. No BLB or dead pixels.


----------



## xELTONx

Ok guys, i cant go more than 1188mhz @1.212v with vbios 780SC on a couple of 780SC acx + ek titan se.
Only kombuster needs a power target 120.

Do you guys have any tip & trick for me?

thank you.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xELTONx*
> 
> Tank you very much Ed.
> 
> Vbios Overridden successfully,
> 
> Whats the next step? I can see all things modified on the X precision.
> 
> I was thinking that vbios already do clocksspeed up, but i will make that.
> 
> thats it?


Dunno if anyone answered yet but the changes you will see in the OC software like Precision. Such as before the voltage limit may have been 1.185 but now you should see more voltage options and higher amounts to choose from.

If frequency was also changed in the bios the card should start at a different clock then as well.
Keep in mind the more voltage the higher the boost clock will go without even adding additional clock speed.


----------



## TechRaven

So first post, and its an odd one!







I have a PNY GTX 780 that has an issue, at first I thought it may have been my motherboard. The card started showing up as VGA adapter, and I realized it started doing this because the device ID is DEV_100F and it should be DEV_1004.. I hacked the INF file for the graphics driver and it installed and 'works' fine. I replaced the motherboard (ASUS Rampage IV) and re-installed the OS.. same issue..

So then I sent PNY a RMA request.. a week goes by.. I send them another.. no response, I leave them a voice mail.. no response.. I leave them another, no response, I leave them another.. No response... [Never buying anything PNY ever again, its been over a month].

Anyway.. At this point I have no idea what I can do.. The card seems to be mostly functional except that its not correctly identified and is missing features (because they don't detect because of the ID being off)..
C:\NVFlash>nvflash --list

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)

NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
<0> GK1xx (10DE,100F,196E,104B) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

GPU-Z Shot

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/02/13/9xg.png


Would flashing the BIOS potentially fix this? Or am I somehow supposed to get PNY to actually respond to their RMA support?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechRaven*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So first post, and its an odd one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a PNY GTX 780 that has an issue, at first I thought it may have been my motherboard. The card started showing up as VGA adapter, and I realized it started doing this because the device ID is DEV_100F and it should be DEV_1004.. I hacked the INF file for the graphics driver and it installed and 'works' fine. I replaced the motherboard (ASUS Rampage IV) and re-installed the OS.. same issue..
> 
> So then I sent PNY a RMA request.. a week goes by.. I send them another.. no response, I leave them a voice mail.. no response.. I leave them another, no response, I leave them another.. No response... [Never buying anything PNY ever again, its been over a month].
> 
> Anyway.. At this point I have no idea what I can do.. The card seems to be mostly functional except that its not correctly identified and is missing features (because they don't detect because of the ID being off)..
> C:\NVFlash>nvflash --list
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
> <0> GK1xx (10DE,100F,196E,104B) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> GPU-Z Shot
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/02/13/d2w.png
> 
> 
> Would flashing the BIOS potentially fix this? Or am I somehow supposed to get PNY to actually respond to their RMA support?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Flashing may fix the issue, however I'd only attempt that if PNY never responds.
Have you tried going to the place you purchased it from?

It could be a bad bios, but I'd more likely suspect something wrong with the card.


----------



## djriful

Some insane deal over at Canada NCIX... http://www.ncix.ca/promo/subpromosale.php?webid=1405


----------



## escalibur

My Gigabyte GHz Edition with the stock cooler:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ex57c/ (add me to the list if you want)



The whole China Rising DLC 64 player Conquest (61FPS cap because of 61Hz screen):



My BF4 settings:


BF4 without FPS cap:



About an hour of Heaven with extreme settings (8x MSAA, 1920x1200 full screen, extreme tesselation):



About 3h Civilization V:



Considering should I go for Classified but obviously getting it wont guarantee me any better clocks if not worse.... Opinions?


----------



## TechRaven

Quote:


> Flashing may fix the issue, however I'd only attempt that if PNY never responds.
> Have you tried going to the place you purchased it from?
> 
> It could be a bad bios, but I'd more likely suspect something wrong with the card.


If I could only get ahold of PNY..







This sucks.


----------



## Chomuco

sli dc ll oc chip , a1 , b1 = bios Team skyn3t !! Ed !







de argentina ,sorry ingles..
http://gyazo.com/59c3ca4486e5eb1c8c3422731b7b7cfb.png


http://gyazo.com/d291d9d48cd010fc8d5a03c727773772.png

phantom mod..


----------



## fifty

@escalibur : if your worried by 2-3 frames more then imho stick with what you have. If you want to oc and love to oc, then go classified / lightning but ti at this point.


----------



## blackhole2013

I thank you for showing me skyn3ts bios but my card already maxes out at 1320/7000 at 1.212 with my stock bios and at 1267/7000 on stock voltage I think I will stay here and run 1267/7000 24/7 with stock bios I dont even have to change fan profile while gaming this card stays whisper quiet and cool .. I wish my card had a dual bios switch then maybe I would try another bios knowing my luck I would screw up something and then have a 500 dollar brick .....


----------



## Chomuco

Well, here in Argentina 1000 dollars worth if, I have to work two months to buy a 780. here is expensive hard en arg..
ed and thanks for everything, good heart! hug.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> @escalibur : if your worried by 2-3 frames more then imho stick with what you have. If you want to oc and love to oc, then go classified / lightning but ti at this point.


Ti was in my mind for a while and I had a chance to buy used Classified for 600€. The problem is that I'm using 24" 60Hz screen and even this 780 feels a bit overkill for 60fps gaming. I think I will wait for some killer deal of Ti cards and then grab it.

Overclocking is always fun but paying about 200€ more for additional fps I wont be using on this screen for a very long time is a bit too much.









ps. U3014 is on my list aswell but let's see when will I have money for it.


----------



## b4db0y

So I ran into a problem. When I install the graphics driver I boot up and the Windows logo comes and then my monitor just looses signal. Any ideas? I am on a reference GTX 780 and I'm using the HydroCopper 3A skyn3t BIOS. Without the driver I boot into Windows 7 fine.


----------



## xsiyahx

i have referenz Evga 780 with skynet bios 24/7 setting stable in all games watercooled

my original bios 1006mhz boost 1120mhz

skynet bios 1309/1850


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> So I ran into a problem. When I install the graphics driver I boot up and the Windows logo comes and then my monitor just looses signal. Any ideas? I am on a reference GTX 780 and I'm using the HydroCopper 3A skyn3t BIOS. Without the driver I boot into Windows 7 fine.


Clean your driver leftovers with DDU:
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html

Then install the driver (the latest beta 334.67 is unstable for alot of people) if it still happens try another driver preferably the WHQL!
If you use AB or precisionX with profiles, uninstall the programs and delete their folders, it can happen a profile get stuck with high clocks and low voltage then it crashes on boot!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Tyler Dalton

One thing I've found odd. With my stock BIOS, the default voltage is 1.162v. With the modded BIOS, it is 1.150v, what caused the default voltage to be lower? I've been able to run the same clocks at 1.15v as I did at 1.162v so I'm happy with it, just wondering why.


----------



## dcskins88

FInally picked up a 780 a few days ago, upgrading from a HD 7770 and my mind is officially blown to pieces. This beast is a monster and I haven't even touched any sort of overclocking.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fa53e/


----------



## b4db0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Clean your driver leftovers with DDU:
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> 
> Then install the driver (the latest beta 334.67 is unstable for alot of people) if it still happens try another driver preferably the WHQL!
> If you use AB or precisionX with profiles, uninstall the programs and delete their folders, it can happen a profile get stuck with high clocks and low voltage then it crashes on boot!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yep, it was the stupid beta driver. I am running the latest WHQL and everything is fine. Time to shoot for the stars







.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Here's what I don't get:

You can't disable LLC on a Classified GTX 780. So you can set the voltage to 1.35, but you are likely to get ~1.28v under load.

Wouldn't reference 780's with 1.3v and LLC disabled be better overclockers? It would be dangerous, but they would perform better because they can disable LLC.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Here's what I don't get:
> 
> You can't disable LLC on a Classified GTX 780. So you can set the voltage to 1.35, but you are likely to get ~1.28v under load.
> 
> Wouldn't reference 780's with 1.3v and LLC disabled be better overclockers? It would be dangerous, but they would perform better because they can disable LLC.


]

Disabling LLC would really only make a difference when the voltage limit is reached, if the card can't set any more than 1.3v then disabling LLC would give it those extra few Mv.
On a card that can set more voltage, then it can be adjusted to get the load voltage needed.


----------



## b4db0y

When I set the core GPU voltage to say 1.3, it never goes back down to it's idle voltage .8xx(?), is this normal behavior?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> When I set the core GPU voltage to say 1.3, it never goes back down to it's idle voltage .8xx(?), is this normal behavior?


Yes,because the voltage controller will set the voltage and stay on that logical state even on reboot!
Just click "reset" on AB or precisionx or set a "stock" profile!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## electro2u

So... yesterday I tried to run Unigine Valley with AA on. I'm a bit freaked out because I've never had problems with AA in valley before, other than just normal driver crashes--this problem I've run into is a full on power shutdown.

As it stands I cannot get AA running with Valley on latest beta drivers at all. With AA set to 2x or 4x in valley (all I've tested since yesterday) the framerates are identical to having AA off and AA is not being used... it goes for a little while like normal--then BAM power off.

I'll fix up a signature with my system specs. I've been trying to validate OC settings with 2 Superclock 780 GPUs with skyn3t 3A BIOS on and reference coolers. I'm at +260 core +183 mem in MSI AB. +62mV. My power slider is at 117% and temps are in the low 70s max and I have more air/noise I could throw at them. Since these couple shutdowns I've experienced, Unigine without AA on is acting differently. It takes longer for the application to begin once the progress bar has filled. It does this weird ~15fps ~30fps thing longer once it tries to get going, then it lurches into full framerate... which is good and steady up to 240fps max going through the scenes, and it can do that all day set like that. I did a full format/OS reinstall. There is almost no software on the machine other than W8.1/MSI AB/Nvidia drivers/hwmonitor/Valley, but it's acting just the same.

I haven't tested any further in Valley using AA but without, it's fine. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Did I injure my cards or something?


----------



## cdnGhost

Proud ownder of an Asus GTX 780!
Looking forward to testing this beast out


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I haven't tested any further in Valley using AA but without, it's fine. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Did I injure my cards or something?


False alarm! Rolled back to Current official drivers instead of the beta and instability resolved.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Do I have to order extra fittings to be able to install the GPU water block or do most blocks come with fittings? I'm confused. 

This is the water cooling kit:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175

And this is the water block:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22286/ex-blc-1592/XSPC_Razor_GTX_Titan_780_780_Ti_Full_Coverage_VGA_Block_-_Reference_Design.html?tl=g59c661s2133

These are the fittings I was looking at:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6242/ex-tub-149/Bitspower_G14_Thread_38_ID_x_58_OD_Compression_Fitting_-_Silver_BP-CPF-CC3.html

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Do I have to order extra fittings to be able to install the GPU water block or do most blocks come with fittings? I'm confused.
> 
> This is the water cooling kit:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175
> 
> And this is the water block:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22286/ex-blc-1592/XSPC_Razor_GTX_Titan_780_780_Ti_Full_Coverage_VGA_Block_-_Reference_Design.html?tl=g59c661s2133
> 
> These are the fittings I was looking at:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6242/ex-tub-149/Bitspower_G14_Thread_38_ID_x_58_OD_Compression_Fitting_-_Silver_BP-CPF-CC3.html
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


As far as I am aware you will need to purchase seperate fittings for the GPU block just be sure to get ones that are the same ID/OD as the once that come with that XSPC Raystorm kit...

The size of the fittings that kit comes with are 7/16" x 5/8" Compression fittings....

XSPC Fittings These look to be the same as what comes with that kit...
FrozenCPU is sold out but Performance PCS has them in stock it looks like

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30114


----------



## Thoth420

I like your new avatar Occam


----------



## Fred112

@skyn3t: with you bios i can`t oc the ram on the twin frozer.with the orignal it goes.can you fix it?

msi.zip 67k .zip file


that`s the original of my bios.by gpu-z it looks like elpida chips.


----------



## ToMaSoo7

Hi, I flash skyn3tvBios rev 4 on my ASUS GTX780-DC2OC but idle fan speed is still 37%
What is wrong?


----------



## zalazar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred112*
> 
> @skyn3t: with you bios i can`t oc the ram on the twin frozer.with the orignal it goes.can you fix it?
> 
> msi.zip 67k .zip file
> 
> 
> that`s the original of my bios.by gpu-z it looks like elpida chips.


i have exactly the same problem , iif i use skyn3t-vBios-TFIV-rev4.rom i wont be able to OC the RAM at all not even 50 more from 1500 .
with the default bios i was able to OC the ram up to 1700 .

the problem with the default bios is the throttling cus of the power limit , it will always throttle down .
i tried to modify the power table the same as skyn3t bios and it worked fine after that . but the max volt wont go high than 1162.5v and i cant change that value cus its locked

this is the default one



and this is skyn3t


----------



## SturmZ

Could someone help me find a compatible bios for my card?
Could there be complications if i flash another manufacturer's bios in my card?

80.80AMP.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Fred112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalazar*
> 
> i have exactly the same problem , iif i use skyn3t-vBios-TFIV-rev4.rom i wont be able to OC the RAM at all not even 50 more from 1500 .
> with the default bios i was able to OC the ram up to 1700 .
> 
> the problem with the default bios is the throttling cus of the power limit , it will always throttle down .
> i tried to modify the power table the same as skyn3t bios and it worked fine after that . but the max volt wont go high than 1162.5v and i cant change that value cus its locked
> 
> this is the default one
> 
> 
> 
> and this is skyn3t


yes,the msi boost make me crazy,too.the boost of asus o. gb 670,660ti and the first msi 780 was more constantly.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f305/nvidia-geforce-gtx-700-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html

Tweaker.JPG 91k .JPG file

i`ve experimented yesterday with it.the first 2 bios run incl. own powertarget tweaking by rail and vcore.but then i got a error after boot by the third bios.first desktop,then brown screen.then after reflash red screen,then orange screen.so go back to default.maybe system must set off new.

first i got 450-460w in heaven and constantly boost incl. 1,21v.but the boost run only when you take 1,21v by precision tool.for real 1,21v you must set 1,225v at the first 4 sliders.->1,225v to 1,225v.

for the biostools today you must have a diplom...at 670 you can`t save baseclock,boost and max boost what you want.it must the same differences like default.that`s sucks...

but i warn you to setting the same values as they were shown in picture.there is a gainward 780ti with 2x 8 pin.we have mostly 1x 6 pin and 1x8 pin.also is the 1.27 new and nobody knows where is the damageborder.


----------



## blackhole2013

I still dont get why if I set boost clock to 1200mhz why does my card run games at 1267mhz then shouldn't it only boost to 1200 mhz ..


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbYTE*
> 
> @gkolarov 80.80.31.00.0E for Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition.
> I'm using skyn3t's BIOS 80.80.21.00.39 on my Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0). No problems at all.
> 24/7 OC - 1293/6458


What voltage are you running at?


----------



## fifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToMaSoo7*
> 
> Hi, I flash skyn3tvBios rev 4 on my ASUS GTX780-DC2OC but idle fan speed is still 37%
> What is wrong?


same happen with my evga 780 ftw lowest % speed is 39% but i opened a dump of the firmware i flashed and it says 20% on kepler tool, same rev 4 problem?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fifty*
> 
> same happen with my evga 780 ftw lowest % speed is 39% but i opened a dump of the firmware i flashed and it says 20% on kepler tool, same rev 4 problem?


Use the Secondary BIOS in the zip for the FTW BIOS, it will allow the fan speed to go down to 29%. The stock primary BIOS had a minimum fan speed of 39% and the secondary had a minimum fan speed of 29%, that remains unchanged in the modded BIOS.


----------



## malmental




----------



## Bmxant

Hey guys, quick question.

Which bios do I use if I'm currently running 80.10.3C.00.80 on my GTX 780 FTW?

Thanks.


----------



## Darkcyde

Got my new Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II OCs installed today.







Gonna flash em' with the skyn3t BIOS this weekend and see what they can do.


----------



## crazysoccerman

I'm looking at these two infrared images of the 780 Ti:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC review - FLIR

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC SuperClocked ACX Review - FLIR

I find it weird that the 8 phases on the gigabyte card are hotter than the 6 phases on the acx. They both have the same VRM setup on their 780 version of those models as well. Why is that? Because of cooler design? What's the point of more phases if they only get more hot?

Edit:
It can't be down to just phase count. The MSI 780 Ti has 6 phases and has the worst VRM temperatures of the bunch:
MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti Gaming Review - FLIR
That FLIR image is hideous.

It seems that the conclusion from this is that EVGA's ACX cooler is really good at keeping the VRM cool.

Also, here are FLIR images of the reference board if you are curious: GeForce GTX 780 Ti review - FLIR
I wish the reviewer kept the thermal scale the same... and measured the same spots on different cards.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> Which bios do I use if I'm currently running 80.10.3C.00.80 on my GTX 780 FTW?
> 
> Thanks.


You have FTW bios in the OP! Primary and secondary!







http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> I'm looking at these two infrared images of the 780 Ti:
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC review - FLIR
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC SuperClocked ACX Review - FLIR
> 
> I find it weird that the 8 phases on the gigabyte card are hotter than the 6 phases on the acx. They both have the same VRM setup on their same 780 models as well.
> 
> Why is that? Because of cooler design? What's the point of more phases if they only get more hot?
> 
> Edit:
> It can't be down to just phase count. The MSI 780 Ti has 6 phases and has the worst VRM temperatures of the bunch:
> MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti Gaming Review - FLIR
> 
> That FLIR image is hideous.
> 
> It seems that the conclusion from this is that EVGA's ACX cooler is really good at keeping the VRM cool.


From one of my articles:

_"An 8+2 phase system may not necessarily provide any more current than a 6+1 phase if the amount of amperage capacity through out the VRM system is the same; however, the 8+2 phase system would still do so with more efficiency, stability, and with less heat output.
However, as a practical consideration, many VRMs with more phases can supply more power. I mean, assuming you want to output 64A, it's usually cheaper to use sixteen 8A transistors than four 32A transistors. So more phases makes it cheaper to make the VRM more powerful (usually). So a VRM with fewer phases will often (but NOT ALWAYS) be less powerful, since making it more powerful is more expensive."_

But cooling has always a word to say in the matter!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Got my new Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II OCs installed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna flash em' with the skyn3t BIOS this weekend and see what they can do.


My asus a great OCer 1320/7000 at 1.2 .... let me know how high yours goes


----------



## worms14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Got my new Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II OCs installed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna flash em' with the skyn3t BIOS this weekend and see what they can do.


Very beautifully
I'm waiting for further information from overclocking.
Good luck.


----------



## UNOE

AB beta 18 seems to report different voltages in the monitoring graph than what I set it too.

But my OC profiles seem to still be stable even though the voltage is reporting 0.05 v less.

Does anyone know anything about this.


----------



## zalazar

well , since the Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 is out and you can modify the voltage in it , i had to redo the default bios cus the ram can not be OCed in sky3nt bios .
now i have actually a better working bios for my 780 Gaming exactly the same as skyn3t but Overclock-able Ram .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalazar*
> 
> well , since the Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 is out and you can modify the voltage in it , i had to redo the default bios cus the ram can not be OCed in sky3nt bios .
> now i have actually a better working bios for my 780 Gaming exactly the same as skyn3t but Overclock-able Ram .


A link? http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f305/nvidia-geforce-gtx-700-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html


----------



## zalazar

yeah from that link


----------



## liberato87

ASUS GTX 780 POSEIDON, FULL REVIEW (AIR AND LIQUID)

http://www.xtremehardware.com/recensioni/schede-video/


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys is EVGA the only company that makes Backplates for reference Gtx 780s?


----------



## Mikanoshi

So is it possible to go over 1.212v on ASUS 780 DCII with any softmod only? ASP1212 = CHL8318 and that unlock works for it too?


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey guys is EVGA the only company that makes Backplates for reference Gtx 780s?


No. XSPC and EK also make very nice backplates for the 780


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> No. XSPC and EK also make very nice backplates for the 780


nice ill take a look at them a google search didnt give me much thanks!


----------



## garandhero

Guys I need some help...

I recently flashed BACK to my STOCK BIOS (EVGA GTX 780 "FTW") in SLI from Skynets Custom BIOS.

After I did that I re-installed nvidia drivers (just downloaded from geforce.com and did a clean install) and re-booted, and ever since I did that - whenever I boot/reboot, it loads through the BIOS no problem, I get to my lock screen no problem, put in my password and hit enter and I get the swirly "welcome" thing, and then I get a black screen for about 5-10 seconds before my desktop actually loads/appears.

This has never been the case, typically as soon as I put my password in and the swirly welcome thing stops, it loads my desktop immediately.

Please help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikanoshi*
> 
> So is it possible to go over 1.212v on ASUS 780 DCII with any softmod only? ASP1212 = CHL8318 and that unlock works for it too?


No, its voltage driver locked to 1,212V and there is no voltage unlock! The DCII has the DIGI+ ASP1212, not the CHIL8318 (Classifieds)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Guys I need some help...
> 
> I recently flashed BACK to my STOCK BIOS (EVGA GTX 780 "FTW") in SLI from Skynets Custom BIOS.
> 
> After I did that I re-installed nvidia drivers (just downloaded from geforce.com and did a clean install) and re-booted, and ever since I did that - whenever I boot/reboot, it loads through the BIOS no problem, I get to my lock screen no problem, put in my password and hit enter and I get the swirly "welcome" thing, and then I get a black screen for about 5-10 seconds before my desktop actually loads/appears.
> 
> This has never been the case, typically as soon as I put my password in and the swirly welcome thing stops, it loads my desktop immediately.
> 
> Please help.


Use DDU to completely wipe nvidia drivers from your system: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
Then re install the drivers, (not the latest betas, they are buggy)!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## garandhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its voltage driver locked to 1,212V and there is no voltage unlock! The DCII has the DIGI+ ASP1212, not the CHIL8318 (Classifieds)
> Use DDU to completely wipe nvidia drivers from your system: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
> Then re install the drivers, (not the latest betas, they are buggy)!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So have you seen this issue before? I will try this now and report back.
Thanks!


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikanoshi*
> 
> So is it possible to go over 1.212v on ASUS 780 DCII with any softmod only? ASP1212 = CHL8318 and that unlock works for it too?


Yes like he said locked but mine does 1320/7000 at 1.2 anyways so thats good enough for me ..


----------



## garandhero

wow..

That worked perfect Occam - back to normal!

Thanks so much!

1 more thing, I am stepping up to 780 Ti's in about 2 weeks. Do I need to do this again when I install they new graphic cards?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> wow..
> 
> That worked perfect Occam - back to normal!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 1 more thing, I am stepping up to 780 Ti's in about 2 weeks. Do I need to do this again when I install they new graphic cards?
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Probably not (you can never know) but next time you know what to do right?









EDIT: There are always drivers "leftovers"; when you suspect drivers misbehavior, fire up DDU and reinstall drivers afterword (check out the drivers forum also for the newly released drivers to check bugs)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have FTW bios in the OP! Primary and secondary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you, wasn't quite sure if that was the correct one.


----------



## stickg1

I have the regular vanilla EVGA 780. I modified my BIOS but still have issues with my core clock and voltage fluctuating under load. So as a last result I want to try a Skyn3t BIOS. Which one though? The EVGA SC I guess?

BIOS is 80.80.31.00.82 on this card.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> AB beta 18 seems to report different voltages in the monitoring graph than what I set it too.
> 
> But my OC profiles seem to still be stable even though the voltage is reporting 0.05 v less.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this.


Bump


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Could someone help me find a compatible bios for my card?
> Could there be complications if i flash another manufacturer's bios in my card?
> 
> 80.80AMP.zip 131k .zip file


bump


----------



## beseitfia

hi all! I've a problem with my two gtx780 GHZ edition when in sli at stock clocks (factory overclocked)...All the benchmarks (valley, Heaven, 3dmark11) are rock solid but somes games like Chivalry, The witcher 1, guild wars 2 and Borderlands crash and i have to reboot...I ve tried the card with different motherboard and ram and still the same issue..Already tried one card at time, the first one work well, the other one give me TDR in registry and black screen at the same time when i play these games..I've tried to downclock to 966mhz and seems to be fine..The driver i used are the last beta, and 332.21 whql...Should i have to try skin3t bios before doing an rma?


----------



## Nano2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> hi all! I've a problem with my two gtx780 GHZ edition when in sli at stock clocks (factory overclocked)Should i have to try skin3t bios before doing an rma?


I would not touch them if you want to RMA, just send back the faulty card. Plenty of people are having issues with Gigabyte cards right now, I had to send back my 780Ti for the same reason.


----------



## Flisker_new

Any Gigabyte GTX 780 Rev 2.0 owner who could tell me if there is 4206 voltage controller on this card or not ? Basically if it's possible to unlock this card to higher volts than 1.21 ? Thanks guys.


----------



## beseitfia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2k*
> 
> I would not touch them if you want to RMA, just send back the faulty card. Plenty of people are having issues with Gigabyte cards right now, I had to send back my 780Ti for the same reason.


Ok, so i think i will do an RMA to solve this problem...The weird think is that the card is 100% stable in benchmark like valley, heaven even 6 hours no artifacting or freeze/crash/TDR..Only some games like Borderlands, Chivalry, Guild Wars 2.. it seems that the boost 2,0 is broken or i don't know..I know that it's just the card and no other components because i've tried with other rig, but i'm just scared about the non-evident problem of the card..Can they see the problem and sand me a good card? Even if it's not stable only in some games (how can they see it without playining them?) Is that a way to be sure at 100% that my card is faulty ? Can you show me some topic/post of the gigabyte gtx780/ti ghz/oc problem just to compare the symptoms i'm suffering? thank you very much!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Any Gigabyte GTX 780 Rev 2.0 owner who could tell me if there is 4206 voltage controller on this card or not ? Basically if it's possible to unlock this card to higher volts than 1.21 ? Thanks guys.


Its a non-reference card 8+2 phases NCP4208, LLC behaves erratically, Volt mod may or may not work! Up to you to find out!








My guide: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its a non-reference card 8+2 phases NCP4208, LLC behaves erratically, Volt mod may or may not work! Up to you to find out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guide: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'am little confused now, picture I found says 4206 if I can read it right

 (it's readable when original is shown)

And also I talked to other forum member few minutes ago who says that voltage control works on Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition which has as you says the other 4208 voltage controller. On top of this all... I have Gigabyte GTX770 right now which has 4208 and I can't get more than 1.21V by any means.

So I'am thinking, how is it possible that it works on 4208 & GTX780 and it doesn't work on 4208 & GTX770 is it even possible ?

What do you think ? Thanks.

Source for rev.2 picture - http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/gigabyte-gtx780-windforce-oc-graphics-card-review/3/


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> No. XSPC and EK also make very nice backplates for the 780


I think I should have specified...these cards aren't watercooled atm. I was looking for ones that didn't have to watercool like the evga ones. The ones i found from what you showed me said they have to be used with their waterblocks and can't be used with reference coolers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> I'am little confused now, picture I found says 4206 if I can read it right
> 
> (it's readable when original is shown)
> 
> And also I talked to other forum member few minutes ago who says that voltage control works on Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition which has as you says the other 4208 voltage controller. On top of this all... I have Gigabyte GTX770 right now which has 4208 and I can't get more than 1.21V by any means.
> 
> So I'am thinking, how is it possible that it works on 4208 & GTX780 and it doesn't work on 4208 & GTX770 is it even possible ?
> 
> What do you think ? Thanks.


Source for rev.2 picture - http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/gigabyte-gtx780-windforce-oc-graphics-card-review/3/[/quote]

Yes i can see that you are confused:



EDIT:

to understand this better:
*NCP4206 manages 6 Phases for the core
NCP4208 manages 8 Phases for the core

Memory Phases are managed by other voltage controller (Usually its the Richtek 2-phase analog PWM labelled 0T=FG V1D) without I2C interface!*

_"*And also I talked to other forum member few minutes ago who says that voltage control works on Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition which has as you says the other 4208 voltage controller*"_

As i said in the other post: it may and it may NOT work! As ive had reports of it working and not working, The knowledge that the person is able to make it work or it doesnt really work for his card is beyond my control!

_"*So I'am thinking, how is it possible that it works on 4208 & GTX780 and it doesn't work on 4208 & GTX770 is it even possible ?*"_

You really cannot expect 2 different PCB's with different chips to behave similarly right? It all depends on the programming that was made into the bios/voltage controllers and drivers, if nvidia doesn't want you to add voltage to the 770 for some reason, you cant do anything about it as its coded in the drivers even if you have a hack into the I2C on the NCP4206/08 !

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Flisker_new

Ok, thanks a lot for clarification


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> From one of my articles:
> 
> _"An 8+2 phase system may not necessarily provide any more current than a 6+1 phase if the amount of amperage capacity through out the VRM system is the same; however, the 8+2 phase system would still do so with more efficiency, stability, and with less heat output.
> However, as a practical consideration, many VRMs with more phases can supply more power. I mean, assuming you want to output 64A, it's usually cheaper to use sixteen 8A transistors than four 32A transistors. So more phases makes it cheaper to make the VRM more powerful (usually). So a VRM with fewer phases will often (but NOT ALWAYS) be less powerful, since making it more powerful is more expensive."_
> 
> But cooling has always a word to say in the matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I was mistaken about the FLIR image of the Gigabyte gtx 780 ti. It actually has 6 phases rather than 8. It would be interesting to see a FLIR comparison between a 6 and 8 phase board design.


----------



## max883

Love my New System


----------



## crazysoccerman

Just bought a GTX 780 ACX from NCIX.

Newegg has lost my business forever.

I might have gotten a 290 if the miners didn't screw the gaming community. Whatever, I'm pretty sure I'll be happy with it.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Guys need a quick consultation please... (sorry for russian english







)
I were lucky to catch a good deal on a second GTX 780 ZOTAC AMP to make it work in SLI with my reference 780 from MSI.
SO first I was really surprised that instead of getting a huge fps increase, I get low gpu usage as max 70% @(crysis 3 1980 ultra 8xmsa 60-120fps)
-After reading things on web I understand that to use full potential of 780sli is to run them in 1440p...?
-Which would be the best 1440p monitor to flip my ASUS 120hz vg278h. (I do afraid to feel 60hz again)
1)ASUS PB278Q; 2)DELL U2713HM 3) *Korean monitors 120hz???
- Should I overclock reference MSI 780 to zotac AMP settings?
- And what would be the best way to replace them. Is it better to put reference card on lower second pcie slot where air is bit cooler and AMP on pcie 1 slot? Physx on AMP card?

Appreciate any comments. Sorry for noob questions


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Guys need a quick consultation please... (sorry for russian english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I were lucky to catch a good deal on a second GTX 780 ZOTAC AMP to make it work in SLI with my reference 780 from MSI.
> SO first I was really surprised that instead of getting a huge fps increase, I get low gpu usage as max 70% @(crysis 3 1980 ultra 8xmsa 60-120fps)
> -After reading things on web I understand that to use full potential of 780sli is to run them in 1440p...?
> -Which would be the best 1440p monitor to flip my ASUS 120hz vg278h. (I do afraid to feel 60hz again)
> 1)ASUS PB278Q; 2)DELL U2713HM 3) *Korean monitors 120hz???
> - Should I overclock reference MSI 780 to zotac AMP settings?
> - And what would be the best way to replace them. Is it better to put reference card on lower second pcie slot where air is bit cooler and AMP on pcie 1 slot? Physx on AMP card?
> 
> Appreciate any comments. Sorry for noob questions


The Asus PB278Q and Dell U2713HM are both great monitors....I prefer the Dell for their outstanding warranty and customer service. If you don't mind the ugly shiny plastic bezels, crappy stands, possibility of dead pixels, and no warranty (square trade warranty is an option) the Korean monitors like QNIX and X-Star are great because you can most likely overclock to 120Hz.

Are you using these cards on air? If so, definitely overclock them, but beware that SLI 780s can still be pushed pretty hard at 1440p. You might see some thermal throttling if you don't have great airflow. Definitely stay at or below 1.212V.

Not sure what you're asking in your third question, but I would say put your reference card on bottom because it sucks air in and blows it out the back of your case. Then put the AMP card in the top PCI-E slot. This also depends a bit on what motherboard you have and the spacing between slots.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Guys need a quick consultation please... (sorry for russian english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I were lucky to catch a good deal on a second GTX 780 ZOTAC AMP to make it work in SLI with my reference 780 from MSI.
> SO first I was really surprised that instead of getting a huge fps increase, I get low gpu usage as max 70% @(crysis 3 1980 ultra 8xmsa 60-120fps)
> -After reading things on web I understand that to use full potential of 780sli is to run them in 1440p...?
> -Which would be the best 1440p monitor to flip my ASUS 120hz vg278h. (I do afraid to feel 60hz again)
> 1)ASUS PB278Q; 2)DELL U2713HM 3) *Korean monitors 120hz???
> - Should I overclock reference MSI 780 to zotac AMP settings?
> - And what would be the best way to replace them. Is it better to put reference card on lower second pcie slot where air is bit cooler and AMP on pcie 1 slot? Physx on AMP card?
> 
> Appreciate any comments. Sorry for noob questions


Before going extreme and buy another monitor how about thinking other options?
I have run Titans SLI with a single VG278H 120Hz (now i run 3x) and got 99% GPU on both cards! You can have a lot of reasons to have low gpu usage!
Did you reinstall drivers after installing your new 780? Clean install? Have you tried to clean the system of nvidia drivers with DDU to make sure there is no driver problem?
And how about trying another PSU? Your chieftec is more a 750W (old CWT design) with a combined 62A and only 20A on the PCIe rails...








I wouldnt be surprised if it was the direct cause of your problem!








Chieftec has a bad reputation and IIRC never had a winner in my book, They use a variety of OEMs from Delta for some cheap and unimpressive models, to Sirfa/High Power and CWT for most of the remaining lineup.

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> I made sure to buy new so that the warranty will protect me if any overvolted VRMs give up the ghost in the next three years


eVGA guest RMA features the same level of coverage as their standard warranty, but for three years from date of card's manufacture rather than date of purchase.

Doesn't matter much since second-hand GTX 780s are still overpriced (a new one is justifies $500, but a used one shouldn't be more than $400).


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> eVGA guest RMA features the same level of coverage as their standard warranty, but for three years from date of card's manufacture rather than date of purchase.
> 
> Doesn't matter much since second-hand GTX 780s are still overpriced (a new one is justifies $500, but a used one shouldn't be more than $400).


So its often better to buy a used EVGA from some Joe on the internet rather than their b-stock that has a one year warranty. I don't get the sense in that. Maybe EVGA doesn't trust that they fixed the issues with the RMA'd cards? But that does explain why the used cards were the same if not higher in price on ebay than from EVGA.


----------



## Andrew1985

Hello folks, my first time here, I would like know what is the best bios for Asus GTX780-3GD5 reference: http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX7803GD5/ Stok bios 80.10.36.00.02 (З2083-0020)?


----------



## Leopard2lx

Are colored coolants bad for the water loop? Some people were saying that the dye in them stains the tubing and the inside of the blocks. Is that true and how would that impact performance or durability? I could just stick to distilled water but I already bought red coolant from EK.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Are colored coolants bad for the water loop? Some people were saying that the dye in them stains the tubing and the inside of the blocks. Is that true and how would that impact performance or durability? I could just stick to distilled water but I already bought red coolant from EK.


Water Cooling fluids are more than just dead (distilled) water! It has chemicals added to prevent galvanic corrosion, algae growth and other problems inherent to water cooling apparatus!
So, while is good to use distilled water for a while, its not a good bet to have it all the time as in time it becomes "alive" again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew1985*
> 
> Hello folks, my first time here, I would like know what is the best bios for Asus GTX780-3GD5 reference: http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX7803GD5/ Stok bios 80.10.36.00.02 (З2083-0020)?


Go to the OP, you should find a bios for your reference card there!








And use EZ3flash, you have it in my SIG as well my guide on how to flash!
*Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps US to help YOU!








You have a link in my SIG!*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Trinit

can you please link me the latest bios of the Zotac 780 AMP! rev 1(i have 80.10.3A.00.59) and for the rev2 (i have 80.80.21.00.42)
thanks everyone


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Are colored coolants bad for the water loop? Some people were saying that the dye in them stains the tubing and the inside of the blocks. Is that true and how would that impact performance or durability? I could just stick to distilled water but I already bought red coolant from EK.


I know the stuff I use stains after a while but the additives are worth it at least in my opinion.


----------



## Aparition

Red or Pink dye can stain everything, because... it is dye.








Other than staining it shouldn't affect performance at all.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> eVGA guest RMA features the same level of coverage as their standard warranty, but for three years from date of card's manufacture rather than date of purchase.
> 
> Doesn't matter much since second-hand GTX 780s are still overpriced (a new one is justifies $500, but a used one shouldn't be more than $400).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The Asus PB278Q and Dell U2713HM are both great monitors....I prefer the Dell for their outstanding warranty and customer service. If you don't mind the ugly shiny plastic bezels, crappy stands, possibility of dead pixels, and no warranty (square trade warranty is an option) the Korean monitors like QNIX and X-Star are great because you can most likely overclock to 120Hz.
> 
> Are you using these cards on air? If so, definitely overclock them, but beware that SLI 780s can still be pushed pretty hard at 1440p. You might see some thermal throttling if you don't have great airflow. Definitely stay at or below 1.212V.
> 
> Not sure what you're asking in your third question, but I would say put your reference card on bottom because it sucks air in and blows it out the back of your case. Then put the AMP card in the top PCI-E slot. This also depends a bit on what motherboard you have and the spacing between slots.


Thank You for responding!
Situation with monitors are clear. For now I will stick with my VG278H and will try to increase gpu usage to get more fps.
Yes my card are on air. You supported my thought that reference card should go on №2pcie slot and AMP on the main pcie. AND physix should go on card with lower temps right?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Thank You for responding!
> Situation with monitors are clear. For now I will stick with my VG278H and will try to increase gpu usage to get more fps.
> Yes my card are on air. You supported my thought that reference card should go on №2pcie slot and AMP on the main pcie. AND physix should go on card with lower temps right?


I just have my PhysX set to automatic in Nvidia control panel. I don't think it matters much which card you use.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Before going extreme and buy another monitor how about thinking other options?
> I have run Titans SLI with a single VG278H 120Hz (now i run 3x) and got 99% GPU on both cards! You can have a lot of reasons to have low gpu usage!
> Did you reinstall drivers after installing your new 780? Clean install? Have you tried to clean the system of nvidia drivers with DDU to make sure there is no driver problem?
> And how about trying another PSU? Your chieftec is more a 750W (old CWT design) with a combined 62A and only 20A on the PCIe rails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if it was the direct cause of your problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chieftec has a bad reputation and IIRC never had a winner in my book, They use a variety of OEMs from Delta for some cheap and unimpressive models, to Sirfa/High Power and CWT for most of the remaining lineup.
> Cheers
> Ed
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank You for responding
So you are saying I can make my sli work on 99%? That would be great, with current under power there is a decent fps gain but if they will work on 99% it be great! Cant imagine your 3xTitan fps power!








Alright I haven't try to re-install driver, specially clean install. Will figure out hot to do it right now. But I did changed psu right away before installing second card.
Now I have psu which should be enough AeroCool GT-1050S 1050W http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/aerocool-gt-1050sg-1050w-power-supply-review/6/

EDIT: made kinda full driver un-istallation and clean installation. NO results. GPUpower 70% max.








WHAT else should be done to make SLI work with max gpu load...???
Thanks!


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I just have my PhysX set to automatic in Nvidia control panel. I don't think it matters much which card you use.


I heard that physx brings extra load to the card, so I think its better to throw this load on the card which is cooler...


----------



## Anoxy

Try editing your posts instead of multi-posting









The recommended setting in Nvidia control panel is Automatic, but if you really think it makes a difference in performance/temps, there's no harm in setting it that way. I don't think PhysX is really used much in most games though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinit*
> 
> can you please link me the latest bios of the Zotac 780 AMP! rev 1(i have 80.10.3A.00.59) and for the rev2 (i have 80.80.21.00.42)
> thanks everyone


780 Zotac AMP
780ZotacAMP *780ZotacAMP*
[*] Zotac AMP
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.59

The 80.80.xx.xx.xx is still on the bench for modding, as soon its done it will be posted!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Thank You for responding
> So you are saying I can make my sli work on 99%? That would be great, with current under power there is a decent fps gain but if they will work on 99% it be great! Cant imagine your 3xTitan fps power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I haven't try to re-install driver, specially clean install. Will figure out hot to do it right now. But I did changed psu right away before installing second card.
> Now I have psu which should be enough AeroCool GT-1050S 1050W http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/aerocool-gt-1050sg-1050w-power-supply-review/6/
> 
> EDIT: made kinda full driver un-istallation and clean installation. NO results. GPUpower 70% max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT else should be done to make SLI work with max gpu load...???
> Thanks!


Try DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html to get rid of any driver leftovers and reinstall drivers again!
If you use AfterBurner or PrecisionX, uninstall them too and delete their install folders inside program files (x86)!









Report back!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## xELTONx

Guys, more Power target = less vcore?????

I cant get 1200mhz 1.21v, but i can get 1150nhz 1.15v with 125+ of PT.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Does anyone see a problem with a triple radiator sitting on top of the case....as in not secured, just laid flat on top of the case. I mean, I don't see how it could fall off the case unless we have an earthquake.







I can't secure it unless I drill holes on the top of the case which I really don't want to do.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone see a problem with a triple radiator sitting on top of the case....as in not secured, just laid flat on top of the case. I mean, I don't see how it could fall off the case unless we have an earthquake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't secure it unless I drill holes on the top of the case which I really don't want to do.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I dont see a problem. I have a 240MM that rest ontop of my PC


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone see a problem with a triple radiator sitting on top of the case....as in not secured, just laid flat on top of the case. I mean, I don't see how it could fall off the case unless we have an earthquake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't secure it unless I drill holes on the top of the case which I really don't want to do.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I, for one, dont care about looks on my RIG, so,IMO if you like it there, i don't see a problem why not if the rad is somewhat fixed, you can use double tape to secure it a bit, so it wont accidentally fall!

My 2 cents!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## blackhole2013

Man I love my ASUS Direct CU II 780 !!!


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Man I love my ASUS Direct CU II 780 !!!


I ended up selling the one I got, couldnt oc for crap, even with skys bios.


----------



## Heruur

double post.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> I ended up selling the one I got, couldnt oc for crap, even with skys bios.


Guess I got the lucky pick of the bunch ..You just never know what overclock you get from the same Item ..


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Guess I got the lucky pick of the bunch ..You just never know what overclock you get from the same Item ..


Just curious... what's the ASIC quality of your card(s)?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Just curious... what's the ASIC quality of your card(s)?


68.6 is that supposed to be good ?


----------



## Q5Grafx

not a thing overclocked. just 2 gtx 780s in sli.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> 68.6 is that supposed to be good ?


Here is a quote from one of my articles:

_"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup we can see the value in GPUz), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself:

"it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages

*W1zzard - Techpowerup"*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)_


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> 68.6 is that supposed to be good ?


The one i had was 88%; seems to line up with what occam posted


----------



## Maximus Knight




----------



## villAni

Is it safe when my GPU keeps hitting the temp limit (which is at 79c right now) while playing games?
Then it just stays at 79c...
Kinda rookie at all this overclocking thing... so needed to ask.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> I can't secure it unless I drill holes on the top of the case which I really don't want to do.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Velcro strips (or dots) FTW!

LINK: http://www.staples.com/VELCRO-Brand-Sticky-Back-Coins-5-8-inch-Black-75-sets/product_613257


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Is it safe when my GPU keeps hitting the temp limit (which is at 79c right now) while playing games?
> Then it just stays at 79c...
> Kinda rookie at all this overclocking thing... so needed to ask.


Yes, its fine!

Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

And: *Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps US to help YOU!








You have a link in my SIG!*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## villAni

Alright, thanks!

Also, What do you think of this fan profile, is it decentish?


I currently have 1.212V and my core clock is at 1206MHz, haven't touched the memory clock since I didn't find it that useful on 1 monitor.


----------



## crazysoccerman

I was thinking about by purchase...

Do you guys think overclocking would be limited by VRM temperatures before I would have seen the benefits of 8 phases on the Gigabyte card?

I bought the ACX despite it having less power phases because it cools the VRM better than the Gigabyte. I was thinking that temperature would be an issue before lack of power phases was.

I'm curious if the people that hit an overclocking wall regardless of voltage are experiencing problems because their VRM is overloaded and not delivering consistent voltage. Most that I read about though are limited by temps on air.


----------



## MrfingerIII

There will always be a overclock wall

I own a Gigabyte GTX 780 TI OC Edition and i can get it to overclock just a little while some reference cards can be clocked higher and more stable with a few bios profile changes


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> The one i had was 88%; seems to line up with what occam posted


So does 68.6 ASIC make sense that I can do 1276 mhz on the core at stock voltage 1.161 and only go up a little bit more on the core clock to about 1300 putting the voltage all the way up to 1.212 I also see no reason to raise the voltage for such little gain ..


----------



## Chomuco

3DMark Vantage
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4959705
http://gyazo.com/c65e7a8de73f9086f9d6cdfb284200d9.png

ASIC dc ll oc a1 - b1
http://gyazo.com/f5547d99d33c7d45e4a85fc0033a60ce.png


----------



## f33t

Hey guys, if I have a Gigabyte 780 (reference cooler) with BIOS version 80.10.37.00.05, which 3A version can I flash (if any?), thanks.


----------



## nikoli707

is this still the preferred way to do a full uninstall of my 334.67 drivers???
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers#post15432476


----------



## staryoshi

Here's an almost-naked picture of my FTW model:



The PCB heatsink is beautiful (If anyone has an extra one, I'll buy it







)


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 3DMark Vantage
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4959705
> http://gyazo.com/c65e7a8de73f9086f9d6cdfb284200d9.png
> 
> ASIC dc ll oc a1 - b1
> http://gyazo.com/f5547d99d33c7d45e4a85fc0033a60ce.png


I have the B1 version which has hynix ram gpu-z says which is weird cause I thought hynix ram were not known for good overclocking and mine do 1750 mhz easy . Also is there any difference between A1 and B1 ....


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I have the B1 version which has hynix ram gpu-z says which is weird cause I thought hynix ram were not known for good overclocking and mine do 1750 mhz easy . Also is there any difference between A1 and B1 ....


I know it probably has been asked a lot, but how do I know what memory brand I have?
Anything above +40MHz will cause my games to crash.


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I know it probably has been asked a lot, but how do I know what memory brand I have?
> Anything above +40MHz will cause my games to crash.


GPUZ will tell you


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> GPUZ will tell you


Cheers, didn't realize I had an old version till you mentioned it.

Another question if you don't mind, what memory brand is good to have (decent OC) and which brand is considered less OC happy ?

I have Sammy on both which causes instability during gaming once I go +40MHz above the reference memory clocks:





Almost every game will give an 'AppHang' error and very rarely freezing the whole PC.

Once I removed the memory OC, not a single crash. But it will pass Valley with +200MHz on the memory.

Cheers again.


----------



## Trissaayne

Normally its sammy/Hynix/Elpida iirc Best to worst


----------



## beseitfia

guys i want to try to flash the skin3t bios to my gtx780 ghz edition, because it seems unstable with the boost 2.0, and i would to disable it...Can you please me explain how to do it? I ve just downloaded the skin3t bios for the ghz...can i do the process in windows?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Here's an almost-naked picture of my FTW model:
> 
> 
> 
> The PCB heatsink is beautiful (If anyone has an extra one, I'll buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It is very nice








Seems to work pretty well too, gets very hot, definitely needs a fan to blow on it in the VRM section.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beseitfia*
> 
> guys i want to try to flash the skin3t bios to my gtx780 ghz edition, because it seems unstable with the boost 2.0, and i would to disable it...Can you please me explain how to do it? I ve just downloaded the skin3t bios for the ghz...can i do the process in windows?


You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash too!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## yttocstfarc

Anybody have any tips for reference GTX 780's? Will be running them in x2 sli.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Anybody have any tips for reference GTX 780's? Will be running them in x2 sli.


What do you mean by tips ? If you have specific questions, just ask, more than happy to help if I can.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What do you mean by tips ? If you have specific questions, just ask, more than happy to help if I can.


Anything to look out for, staple things to do, things not to do, general experiences, etc. I know it was a really general question...lol


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Anything to look out for, staple things to do, things not to do, general experiences, etc. I know it was a really general question...lol


Treat them like any other card(s). Suggestions:
- Don't set PhysX to GPU1 or 2, since it will disable SLI. Just leave it on Auto.
- Clocks may not be exact on both cards which is normal.
- Small Memory OC in games as far as I noticed causes instability, but can reach much higher in benchmarks.
- Reference cooler is good but not great. Don't expect high OCs on the core and being able to keep it cool.
- It's advisable installing a side intake case fan and a bottom one too to enhance ventilation/cooling.
- Power wise you're good with the 1200i.
- Install the cards in Slot 1 & Slot 5.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Treat them like any other card(s). Suggestions:
> - *Don't set PhysX to GPU1 or 2, since it will disable SLI. Just leave it on Auto.*


That doesn't happen. I agree to just leave it on auto, but specifying a card to use does not disable SLI.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Treat them like any other card(s). Suggestions:
> - Don't set PhysX to GPU1 or 2, since it will disable SLI. Just leave it on Auto.
> - Clocks may not be exact on both cards which is normal.
> - Small Memory OC in games as far as I noticed causes instability, but can reach much higher in benchmarks.
> - Reference cooler is good but not great. Don't expect high OCs on the core and being able to keep it cool.
> - It's advisable installing a side intake case fan and a bottom one too to enhance ventilation/cooling.
> - Power wise you're good with the 1200i.
> - Install the cards in Slot 1 & Slot 5.
> 
> That's all I can think of.


Thanks


----------



## Leopard2lx

Does anyone know if the EK water block for the 780 comes with plugs?
All my stuff is supposed to arrive in a couple of days and I am just realizing that if the plugs aren't included, I cannot seal 2 of the water block sockets.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That doesn't happen. I agree to just leave it on auto, but specifying a card to use does not disable SLI.


I stand corrected, just tried it out and SLI is still working (Unless you check the box 'Dedicate to PhysX').

But I could've sworn it happened to me with my 580s......

Again, I made a bobo. My bad.


----------



## villAni

This is the score I get with stock core clock 1006MHz:


and this is the score I get with my max stable OCd core clock 1206MHz:


is this good or bad?


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> This is the score I get with stock core clock 1006MHz:
> 
> 
> and this is the score I get with my max stable OCd core clock 1206MHz:
> 
> 
> is this good or bad?






That's normal for such clocks.
If you want a higher score in Valley, set everything to performance in Nvidia Control Panel, close all open apps, increase your CPU's OC (if you can), increase your GPU's Mem OC.


----------



## YounGMessiah

How is the new driver treating everyone?


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> How is the new driver treating everyone?


Got rid of the stuttering I had in BF4 with older drivers & maybe a slight performance increase, haven't noticed anything else.

e.
Does anyone here know why a game called Banished keeps frying my GPU?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> How is the new driver treating everyone?


So far I have noticed no performance increase coming from 334.67, if anything OpenCL performance is slightly worse so far. Need to do more testing.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Got rid of the stuttering I had in BF4 with older drivers & maybe a slight performance increase, haven't noticed anything else.
> 
> e.
> *Does anyone here know why a game called Banished keeps frying my GPU*?


That is that new Middle Ages City builder?
Looks neat, but I don't know why it would be cooking your GPU, other than an optimization issue making the GPU work much harder than it needs too.
I'd play with the graphics options if you can, specifically shadows.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> So far I have noticed no performance increase coming from 334.67, if anything OpenCL performance is slightly worse so far. Need to do more testing.


BF4 seems exactly the same to me, I was also running the beta 334 driver.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> BF4 seems exactly the same to me, I was also running the beta 334 driver.


I don't actually do much gaming on my 780s, but good to know.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EK water block for the 780 comes with plugs?
> All my stuff is supposed to arrive in a couple of days and I am just realizing that if the plugs aren't included, I cannot seal 2 of the water block sockets.


yes...it would


----------



## YounGMessiah

Yeah the new driver seems off/odd maybe worse lol, I dont know yet going to see how it goes. (Had some odd issues in FFXIV: ARR)


----------



## OccamRazor

After some doubts were expressed about the PCIe power connectors and the true wattage that can be drawn here is my take on it!

The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected (but i´ve never seen a PCIe cable with Pin 2 not connected...







)
Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
There aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.

Default specs for PCIe specification 6-pin:




Default specs for PCIe specification 8-pin or 6+2:




BUT, (there is always a but right?







)The 12V, 5V, & 3.3V leads are spec'd at #18 gauge, which can carry a max of 10/11 Amps per #18 wire!

So that gives us:

*P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
6 Pin: 12V*10A*2= 240 W (But there is 3 12V lines) = 360W
8 Pin: 12V*10A*3= 360 W

MAX theoretical wattage supplied by PCIe lines = 720W*

Plus the *75W* (again default specs) from the PCIe slot in the motherboard you have a healthy *795W+* for your beast power hungry GK110 card!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Submitted my form.

So far it's only a +60 on the core clock and +150 on the memory.

Hoping to do some more.


----------



## paras

Hey can u add me here are some pics and GPUz


----------



## stickg1

Quick question for anyone that runs a 780 on stock cooler. I just took off my waterblock so I could install the reference cooler and run the card in my mini rig for a few weeks while I rebuild the main rig. My idle temps seem pretty high. Right around 45C. What is the typical idle temp for this card?

EDIT: My load temps are a little warmer than I remember too. Probably a bad mount.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quick question for anyone that runs a 780 on stock cooler. I just took off my waterblock so I could install the reference cooler and run the card in my mini rig for a few weeks while I rebuild the main rig. My idle temps seem pretty high. Right around 45C. What is the typical idle temp for this card?
> 
> EDIT: My load temps are a little warmer than I remember too. Probably a bad mount.


Depending on room temp, idle is usually 25-30c .


----------



## pompss

hi guys
I just returned back to amazon my evga gtx 780 classified because i had very low overclock margin also after flashing with sky bios i was able to to push up to 1367 mhz 1.35v but after voltage control stop working and i couldn't raise the voltage no more then 1.212.
Max stable clock was 1.280 mhz very disappointed.








Now i just bought a galaxy gtx 780 reference and with the sky bios and the guide here in overclock aim able to push and have stable clock at 1.387 mhz and 1653 memory.: aim surprised







Never expect so high clock with a reference card. Overclock better then a classy.

Here some screenshot



gpuz validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/359fg/


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I have the B1 version which has hynix ram gpu-z says which is weird cause I thought hynix ram were not known for good overclocking and mine do 1750 mhz easy . Also is there any difference between A1 and B1 ....


I have the b1 stepping as well with hynix and it ocs like crazy (possibly new chips?).
Ran heaven, valley, ocscanner, and a few games at 1952 on memory, no crashes whatsoever.


----------



## murdoc158

Forgive me for not wanting to read through 1700+ pages. Are the reference coolers better or worse on the GTX 780 versus aftermarket? I'm specifically looking at this EVGA card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


----------



## cdnGhost

The stock coolers work but the acx cooler on that model will
Do much better then the stock cooler, but it exhausts into your case.....
So keep that in mind


----------



## murdoc158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> The stock coolers work but the acx cooler on that model will
> Do much better then the stock cooler, but it exhausts into your case.....
> So keep that in mind


Thanks. I've got an Antec ninehundred case so I should be ok on case cooling.


----------



## majin662

submitted and couldn't be happier. I been drooling over a 780 since I first saw em' and finally my patience has paid off....snagged a pretty good one MSI Gaming OC with ASIC of 82.1% for 449$ from Tegra Tech on Amazon. I love dealing with them even though their cards always factory re certified. Bought a 760 from them a few months back used and got batman, assasins creed and splinter cell along with a near new card. This time, the bundle was lighter, but free swag is free swag. Got a MSI gaming mouse pad and a free assasins creed liberation HD.

My mini itx BMO is nearly there. Time to get some mild overclocks going for CPU and GPU and then crank up the resolution and play me some games!!! Woot woot


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> submitted and couldn't be happier. I been drooling over a 780 since I first saw em' and finally my patience has paid off....snagged a pretty good one MSI Gaming OC with ASIC of 82.1% for 449$ from Tegra Tech on Amazon. I love dealing with them even though they're cards always factory re certified. Bought a 760 from them a few months back used and got batman, assasins creed and splinter cell along with a near new card. This time, the bundle was lighter, but free swag is free swag. Got a MSI gaming mouse pad and a free assasins creed liberation HD.
> 
> My mini itx BMO is nearly there. Time to get some mild overclocks going for CPU and GPU and then crank up the resolution and play me some games!!! Woot woot


Awesome, sounds like you got a descent deal on a great card.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Awesome, sounds like you got a descent deal on a great card.


thnx. so far so good. took the plunge on a 1440p to go with it for 309$ and lucked out there too. best part...wifey works all weekend. IT IS ON!!!!


----------



## maximus7651000

Ordered 2 EVGA GTX 780 Hydro Copper this morning. Should be in on Tuesday.


----------



## pompss

guys i hear electrical buzzing sound come from my the 780 with ek full water block.
Something to worry about it??
my gtx 780 reference overclock pretty well 1387mhz core. even with low voltage and default clock speed i hear the same noise.
I did the stress test with cpu only and the sound is not there.
Only when i start gaming, valley and 3d mark i hear this noise.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guys i hear electrical buzzing sound come from my the 780 with ek full water block.
> Something to worry about it??
> my gtx 780 reference overclock pretty well 1387mhz core. even with low voltage and default clock speed i hear the same noise.
> I did the stress test with cpu only and the sound is not there.
> Only when i start gaming, valley and 3d mark i hear this noise.


Not sure if you're talking about 'Coil' whine, but if so then it's normal with some cards.
It also goes away on some cards after a few weeks of use.
If you have Crysis2, run it and stay on the main menu before going to sleep with V-Sync Off.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Not sure if you're talking about 'Coil' whine, but if so then it's normal with some cards.
> It also goes away on some cards after a few weeks of use.
> If you have Crysis2, run it and stay on the main menu before going to sleep with V-Sync Off.


coil whine is happen with the stock cooler fan??
mine is under water so i wondering if is the same thing or different


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> coil whine is happen with the stock cooler fan??
> mine is under water so i wondering if is the same thing or different


Coil whine happens regardless of what cooling you have installed.
It has to do with electronic components on the card's PCB resonating at certain frequencies/temps.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Coil whine happens regardless of what cooling you have installed.
> It has to do with electronic components on the card's PCB resonating at certain frequencies/temps.


the noise doesn't bother me i just wondering if in the long time this coil whine will affect the life of the card.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> the noise doesn't bother me i just wondering if in the long time this coil whine will affect the life of the card.


No, not to my knowledge.


----------



## Slayem

Considering finaly upgrading my GTX580 to a 780, Do yo you guys think the improvement would be worth the price tag?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Considering finaly upgrading my GTX580 to a 780, Do yo you guys think the improvement would be worth the price tag?


Yes I do, go for it!







It'll blend in nice with your system specs.

Keep the 580 as a back up, not a bad back up card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guys i hear electrical buzzing sound come from my the 780 with ek full water block.
> Something to worry about it??
> my gtx 780 reference overclock pretty well 1387mhz core. even with low voltage and default clock speed i hear the same noise.
> I did the stress test with cpu only and the sound is not there.
> Only when i start gaming, valley and 3d mark i hear this noise.


I've had that on most of my Classifieds. Search coil whine and also inductor buzz. One of the better descriptions that I've heard is that the card is making a "hissing" or "sizzling" sound. I don't get it at stock really but OCed I get it on all 3 of the Classifieds that I've OCed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> the noise doesn't bother me i just wondering if in the long time this coil whine will affect the life of the card.


Here is a quote from one of my articles:

"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate! The vibration is beyond human hearing but some times it's in the range of human hearing.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage probably changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip, however something is probably in resonance with the signal."

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Q5Grafx

I traded someone a classy for an sc acx to complete my 3x sli. what are the chances of the card i got from him was made the same day. in fact the seriel number is identical except 1 digit is different. both are twin samsung cards. the third is a hynix ram card. cant win em all huh


----------



## Q5Grafx

still watching power consumption now since the third card is new and i want to make sure my seasonic 1250x is enough for 3 780s


----------



## Freezer64

Hey all, I am posting with a quick question. I see the Modded BIOS closest to mine is 80.10.3A.00.80, but my BIOS says 80.10.3A.00.82. Would this still work for my 780? It is an EVGA 780 GTX but nothing on the box says anything else, (ie: Classified or something)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> still watching power consumption now since the third card is new and i want to make sure my seasonic 1250x is enough for 3 780s


If you want to know the wattage at any given moment use my formula: *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

From my article here:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freezer64*
> 
> Hey all, I am posting with a quick question. I see the Modded BIOS closest to mine is 80.10.3A.00.80, but my BIOS says 80.10.3A.00.82. Would this still work for my 780? It is an EVGA 780 GTX but nothing on the box says anything else, (ie: Classified or something)


Yes, it will work, (unless its a DUAL GTX 780, as it uses a different PCB [FTW]) if you find any quirks just PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Freezer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, it will work, (unless its a DUAL GTX 780, as it uses a different PCB [FTW]) if you find any quirks just PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey thanks for the quick reply,a n thanks for the information. Definitely not a dual so I'm good!


----------



## Q5Grafx

Thank you. i think i need to look into the seasonic group. im noticing my 5v is only 4.95v and my 12v rail is 11.94. Im used to all power supply outputs being slightly above what they should be. this is the first extreme machine ive built so im still new to it all.


----------



## Freezer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Thank you. i think i need to look into the seasonic group. im noticing my 5v is only 4.95v and my 12v rail is 11.94. Im used to all power supply outputs being slightly above what they should be. this is the first extreme machine ive built so im still new to it all.


Just glanced at your post, not sure if you have done it yet or not, but check it with a Multi-meter before you swap it to be sure. Software and BIOS can be off. DMM is only way to be 100%. Good luck


----------



## crazysoccerman

My problem with NCIX:



Contacted their customer service and they said it was because UPS can take 2-3 days to process the package and that it was a busy time of the year







BS

Also, in their infinite wisdom, they decided to ship the product from Canada, despite three of their warehouses having it in stock in the US (according to their website, at least).

UPS says the label is "ready for UPS" - it's been like that since Wednesday. Meanwhile, a card I ordered Monday night from Newegg will arrive this Monday.

Sears Catalog a century ago was faster than NCIX; I'm waiting for the Postman to ride up to my house on horse with package in hand.


----------



## majin662

completely stock except for an aggressive fan profile in AB I'm seeing a constant boost clock of 1241 and temps of 70-ish (mini-itx elite 130) with voltage floating at 1.125v . Makes me pretty happy to know it has a solid foundation since it's nice and snug inside this tiny case. Wonder what the weekend shall bring


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> My problem with NCIX:
> 
> 
> 
> Contacted their customer service and they said it was because UPS can take 2-3 days to process the package and that it was a busy time of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS
> 
> Also, in their infinite wisdom, they decided to ship the product from Canada, despite three of their warehouses having it in stock in the US (according to their website, at least).
> 
> UPS says the label is "ready for UPS" - it's been like that since Wednesday. Meanwhile, a card I ordered Monday night from Newegg will arrive this Monday.


Took them 11 days to get my card to me but half of that was due to the terrible weather in new york.


----------



## Leopard2lx

How do I unlock voltage over 1.3v?
Zawarudo's tool in the OP didn't work for me. I opened it, typed 1400 (for 1.4v), hit apply and nothing changed in AF.









EDIT: OK, I got it to work, but is there a way to save the voltage into a profile or do I have to apply the hack every time I start Windows?


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Took them 11 days to get my card to me but half of that was due to the terrible weather in new york.


That's fine if UPS tracking shows it's delayed. Five working days and UPS tracking shows they haven't even gotten it? Never again.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murdoc158*
> 
> Forgive me for not wanting to read through 1700+ pages. Are the reference coolers better or worse on the GTX 780 versus aftermarket? I'm specifically looking at this EVGA card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


I'm a fan of Gigabyte's Windforce, had the 670 and now the 780, both run super cool.

Also depends on your case, small spaces or sli would benefit more with stock cooler.


----------



## crazysoccerman

This post has links for FLIR images of the ACX, Windforce, Twin Frozr, and reference 780 ti.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/17630#post_21784869

The board layout of the 780 ti and the 780 are very similar. The only difference I noticed is that the Windforce in the FLIR image has 6 phases, while the 780 rev 2.0 version has 8.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> How do I unlock voltage over 1.3v?
> Zawarudo's tool in the OP didn't work for me. I opened it, typed 1400 (for 1.4v), hit apply and nothing changed in AF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: OK, I got it to work, but is there a way to save the voltage into a profile or do I have to apply the hack every time I start Windows?


No, at this time there is no way to have over 1,300V at boot (AB profiles) for several security reasons!
And why would you have your card to boot at over 1,400V? are you using DICE/LN2? If so you need to dig deeper and prepare your card for special P0 bios and your soldering iron for a hardmod!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, at this time there is no way to have over 1,300V at boot (AB profiles) for several security reasons!
> And why would you have your card to boot at over 1,400V? are you using DICE/LN2? If so you need to dig deeper and prepare your card for special P0 bios and your soldering iron for a hardmod!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the response.

No DICE/LN2. Just water.
Why is 1.35v-1.4v under water unsafe if the temps would never go over 50? Isn't that enough cooling?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> No DICE/LN2. Just water.
> Why is 1.35v-1.4v under water unsafe if the temps would never go over 50? Isn't that enough cooling?


You dont have VRM temps avaliable, the only temp you have is core and can only guess the rest, measuring temps on the back of the card is never an true estimate as the real source of heat is on the other side and you only measure a fraction of the heat by induction, at 1,400V the amperage (current) going through the VRM modules is very high and a heat spike is enough to burn one of the mosfets (where most heat is generated) like happened to Mr Tooshort's [email protected] 1,470V (IIRC)
Water is never going to cut it with high voltages (not the voltage as its a potential but the increase current that it allows as it rises) its more suited for extreme cold (DICE/LN2)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> completely stock except for an aggressive fan profile in AB I'm seeing a constant boost clock of 1241 and temps of 70-ish (mini-itx elite 130) with voltage floating at 1.125v . Makes me pretty happy to know it has a solid foundation since it's nice and snug inside this tiny case. Wonder what the weekend shall bring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Valley will report the wrong clocks a lot of times. Monitor your clocks with GPU-Z, Precision X, or Afterburner while you're running Valley.


----------



## Q5Grafx

No OC anywhere on machine. 3way SLI EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX. AMD FX8350 the rest of the details are in Monster of my sig.

2 of the cards are samsung ram one is a hynix ram card.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Valley will report the wrong clocks a lot of times. Monitor your clocks with GPU-Z, Precision X, or Afterburner while you're running Valley.


Everything I've seen so far has pointed toward valley showing boost clock whereas AB is showing core clock..is this incorrect?

edit: well, yep, looks like I'm a noob.







Just noticed in Crysis 3 (AB showing variations in clock speed as I played) Well dang. time to rerun my valley and go from there. Feel like a noob with a new sports car, vroom vroom. Thanks for pointing that out.









double edit: Followed the LLC guide and flashed BIOS. Given my setup though I had to modify Occams instructions for finding good core clock. If I set voltage to 1212 I hit 80c quick and begin to throttle, but thats not really a suprise given the setup. Going to have to either A) get rid of this h60 (2013) in favor of the h80i or similar B) order some better fans for this h60 (high static and high airflow or maybe a mix and match static to push air in and high cfm to push it all around) C) a mixture of both.

Haven't even started in the i5 yet but I'm not going to shoot for too much past 4ghz unless cooling dramatically increases, giving me more headroom for both. (i5 is just working off turbo right now so 3800 on load, but it stays manageable at 56c)

hmmmm....


----------



## nikoli707

When i start my computer, ssd its quick, at the swirling windows balls my screen goes blank, monitor goes into standby mode, and comes back about 4 seconds later at the desktop. Why?

my old 7950 didnt do this and from what i remember neither did the 570 i had do it either.


----------



## MOSER91

Should I add another GTX 780 for 3 way sli and upgrade my watercooling, or get me 2 GTX 780ti and slap on NZXT G10s on them?









Edit: Oh yeah im gaming @ 2560x1600 that's my reason...


----------



## alancsalt

3 x 780 - best ocn 3dmark11 in club - P30375
2 x 780 Ti - best ocn 3dmark 11 in club - P29170

I think I'd go for a third 780... no extra vram on Ti, so no higher resolution advantage there..


----------



## Trissaayne

Yes imo since you already have 2 cards just add another


----------



## jprovido

my temps are not so good with the stock cooler (1202mhz overclock)

has anyone tried the nzxt g10? been thinking of picking one up to get better overclocks/temps


----------



## alteam

Hello! I'm trying to OC my reference MSI GTX 780 but I'm disappointed with the results i get. I'm using the Skynet bios and have volt at 1.212 and powerlimit on 150%.

I can get max 1176Mhz on core stable. Everything over that will crash in planetside 2 and Guild wars 2 and i have memory on default to be sure that the crash is core clock-related.

This overclock seems really low compared to what people on the Internet get?

My memory, however, clocks like a god. I can get them to +700 offset without artifacts and game crashes. It is samsung. How high can i clock the memory before the Vram temps are too high? I see some good FPS increase with higher memclock so therefore i want to run it as high as i possibly can.

Thanks!


----------



## fleks

I'm having a bit a bit of an issue.

My previous setup:
i7 3770k
Asrock z77 extreme6
8gb Sniper 2133 ram
single superclocked evga 780
750w Gold PSU

Ran everything absolutely on the highest settings with no hiccups and at extremely high fps.

My setup now:
i5 4670K
Asrock z87 extreme6
32gb Crucial 1866 ram
two Asus 780 sli
1000 Gold PSU

I'm only getting half performance of what my single 780 gave me (ie: Battlefield on max plays at 25 fps?)... I don't think that anything should cause a bottleneck?


----------



## SturmZ

My card's stock bios version starts with 80.80, can i flash a Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX bios in it? Since there's no 80.80 version of my cards bios available.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> My card's stock bios version starts with 80.80, can i flash a Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX bios in it? Since there's no 80.80 version of my cards bios available.


You are safe to use the Rev4 BIOS's in the OP as your card came with an 80.80 BIOS which means it's a B1 revision chip, you cannot use the 3A BIOS's on your card.


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You are safe to use the Rev4 BIOS's in the OP as your card came with an 80.80 BIOS which means it's a B1 revision chip, you cannot use the 3A BIOS's on your card.


Even if it's not from the same brand?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Even if it's not from the same brand?


Yes but only if you card has a reference PCB which yours has. You may have issues with fan speed with certain BIOS's your best bet is to ask Skyn3t to mod your BIOS or mod it yourself with Kepler BIOS Tweaker.


----------



## fleks

Nvm scratch my post. The issue has somehow managed to fix itself lol. Getting twice the performance now.


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Yes but only if you card has a reference PCB which yours has. You may have issues with fan speed with certain BIOS's your best bet is to ask Skyn3t to mod your BIOS or mod it yourself with Kepler BIOS Tweaker.


Thank you, mate!

Ok, i sent skyn3t my bios let's hope he has time available to help me. I wanted a bios with boost disabled, can u do that with kepler bios tweaker?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Thank you, mate!
> 
> Ok, i sent skyn3t my bios let's hope he has time available to help me. I wanted a bios with boost disabled, can u do that with kepler bios tweaker?


Send me your BIOS and I'll quickly use KBT and upload it for you.


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Send me your BIOS and I'll quickly use KBT and upload it for you.


Here it is, thanks!

GK110.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Here it is, thanks!
> 
> GK110.zip 131k .zip file


No problem mate, Here you go boost disabled and clocks at stock so 1058 on the core and 3104 on the mem, if you want you PT raised and a higher TDP give me a shout. Just follow the instructions on the OP for flashing using EZFlash









GK110_Boost_Disabled.zip 194k .zip file


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> No problem mate, Here you go boost disabled and clocks at stock so 1058 on the core and 3104 on the mem, if you want you PT raised and a higher TDP give me a shout. Just follow the instructions on the OP for flashing using EZFlash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK110_Boost_Disabled.zip 194k .zip file


if u could unlock the power slide it would be great, thank you!

About flashing vbios is the method used in this video safe/ok?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> if u could unlock the power slide it would be great, thank you!
> 
> About flashing vbios is the method used in this video safe/ok?


You're better of using Ez3flash, I've included it in the Zip.

Just run "Ez3flash.bat", Press 1 to disable write protection then press 4 and then "Y" when asked, wait for completion and reboot.

BIOS with Boost disabled and unlocked PT, 100% = 330W/ 150% = 500W (There is no need to increase above 100% unless you are actually throttling).

Ez3flash.zip 1067k .zip file


Have Fun and welcome to the club


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> You're better of using Ez3flash, I've included it in the Zip.
> 
> Just run "Ez3flash.bat", Press 1 to disable write protection then press 4 and then "Y" when asked, wait for completion and reboot.
> 
> BIOS with Boost disabled and unlocked PT, 100% = 330W/ 150% = 500W (There is no need to increase above 100% unless you are actually throttling).
> 
> Ez3flash.zip 1067k .zip file
> 
> 
> Have Fun and welcome to the club


Thank you for making this so easy lol, it only took me 2 clicks to flash it lol. It seems i'll have to reinstall drivers, downloading them right now


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Thank you for making this so easy lol, it only took me 2 clicks to flash it lol. It seems i'll have to reinstall drivers, downloading them right now


np mate have fun with your unlocked GTX 780


----------



## MOSER91

I'll be joining the club once I get my third GTX 780 and upgrade my loop...within a week.


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> np mate have fun with your unlocked GTX 780


Weird, i can't get my card to be recognized now, did a clean install using DDU in safemode + drivers installation and it still isn't recognized. I have the backup rom but still, what could be wrong?
http://i.imgur.com/Rg26dtZ.jpg

Even after installing drivers if i open up geforce experience it acts as if theres no driver installed.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Weird, i can't get my card to be recognized now, did a clean install using DDU in safemode + drivers installation and it still isn't recognized. I have the backup rom but still, what could be wrong?
> http://i.imgur.com/Rg26dtZ.jpg
> 
> Even after installing drivers if i open up geforce experience it acts as if theres no driver installed.


Sorry to see that mate, there is the possibility of a bad flash(Happens sometimes) however I would recommend returning to your backup, rename you backup "X.rom" and replace the BIOS in the Ez3flash folder with yours and flash again.

As a side note try Skyn3ts Rev4 BIOS particularly the second one for the Gigabyte WF.


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Sorry to see that mate, there is the possibility of a bad flash(Happens sometimes) however I would recommend returning to your backup, rename you backup "X.rom" and replace the BIOS in the Ez3flash folder with yours and flash again.
> 
> As a side note try Skyn3ts Rev4 BIOS particularly the second one for the Gigabyte WF.


Got my card back after flashing back stock bios, i'll try the gigabyte one, so u think the problem was the bios or the flashing?

edit 1

After flashing it with the gigabyte bios i get the same thing

http://i.imgur.com/ZBeOoSk.png

Am i doing something wrong? the flash was successful as you can see in gpu-z. Didn't try to update drivers now tho, might as well try that. Still weird, is it common to have to reinstall drivers etc after a bios flash?

edit 2

Ok, after flashing the windforce bios + updating drivers it got recognized. Let's see if it works


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> I'll be joining the club once I get my third GTX 780 and upgrade my loop...within a week.


i know that feeling. well except its first vs third lol. just got mine wednesday. grats mang on the triplets


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Got my card back after flashing back stock bios, i'll try the gigabyte one, so u think the problem was the bios or the flashing?
> 
> edit 1
> 
> After flashing it with the gigabyte bios i get the same thing
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZBeOoSk.png
> 
> Am i doing something wrong? the flash was successful as you can see in gpu-z. Didn't try to update drivers now tho, might as well try that. Still weird, is it common to have to reinstall drivers etc after a bios flash?
> 
> edit 2
> 
> Ok, after flashing the windforce bios + updating drivers it got recognized. Let's see if it works


Yes its very common to reinstall your drivers after a BIOS flash. From what I can find on the GTX 780 AMP! it has a reference PCB, Rev4 should be working fine for you if your card Came with a 80.80.xx.xx.xx BIOS.


----------



## SturmZ

Zotac 780 AMP! with skyn3t WF 80.80 bios heaven stable @1300mhz/6208mhz/1.21v

http://i.imgur.com/EeM3Obg.jpg

Thanks Razor 116 and skyn3t!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SturmZ*
> 
> Zotac 780 AMP! with skyn3t WF 80.80 bios heaven stable @1300mhz/6208mhz/1.21v
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EeM3Obg.jpg
> 
> Thanks Razor 116!


NP mate







Must've been a bad flash then, Glad you're up and running.


----------



## Slayem

Trying to decide what card to get.. I want whichever has the best cooler(mainly want fairly silent) that is still around $500USD, GIGABYTE windforce or ASUS GTX780-DC2OC, Hmm.. Can anyone offer me some ideas? Thanks!


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Trying to decide what card to get.. I want whichever has the best cooler(mainly want fairly silent) that is still around $500USD, GIGABYTE windforce or ASUS GTX780-DC2OC, Hmm.. Can anyone offer me some ideas? Thanks!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746
What about this one?


----------



## MOSER91

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX780-SuperClocked-03G-P4-2784-KR/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393206754&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+780
Or this one, i just bought this yesterday it'll be a couple days till i can test it and see for u.


----------



## sonsonate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX780-SuperClocked-03G-P4-2784-KR/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393206754&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+780
> Or this one, i just bought this yesterday it'll be a couple days till i can test it and see for u.


I own two of the ACX cards w/ that 03G-P4-2784-KR model number and I want to tell you all to avoid it. The ACX cooler is garbage. Has some funky warbling noise at different RPM and it's very annoying. I'm not the only one. A Google search will quickly net you some results and there is no fix.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746
> What about this one?


Yeah considering that also!

@sonsonate: Good info thanks!


----------



## Leopard2lx

Here are some pictures of my newly water cooled system


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonsonate*
> 
> I own two of the ACX cards w/ that 03G-P4-2784-KR model number and I want to tell you all to avoid it. The ACX cooler is garbage. Has some funky warbling noise at different RPM and it's very annoying. I'm not the only one. A Google search will quickly net you some results and there is no fix.


Nice to know, but i'll be adding a waterblock on mine.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Nice to know, but i'll be adding a waterblock on mine.


I think he was warning Slayem, the guy who originally asked which 780 to get, not you.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Nice to know, but i'll be adding a waterblock on mine.


wrong post


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I am srry gave you the wrong info on the lites. they are green with a slight yellow. I will post a picture for you


HUH? What are you talking about?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> HUH? What are you talking about?


Wrong post to the wrong thread


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> I have the b1 stepping as well with hynix and it ocs like crazy (possibly new chips?).
> Ran heaven, valley, ocscanner, and a few games at 1952 on memory, no crashes whatsoever.


wow I just stopped at 1750 but maybe I should go higher then


----------



## jprovido

not much gain from overclocking the memory though. couldnt feel the difference between 7ghz and 7.6ghz. just clocked it higher than 7ghz because I can was worried I was pushing it too hard that's why I downlcocked to 7.4ghz. I have samsung chips tho


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Trying to decide what card to get.. I want whichever has the best cooler(mainly want fairly silent) that is still around $500USD, GIGABYTE windforce or ASUS GTX780-DC2OC, Hmm.. Can anyone offer me some ideas? Thanks!


I've been really happy w/ my Asus gtx780 DC2OC. Runs rock solid for me and stays cool / quiet at 1200 core boost / 6800 memory using stock bios.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Trying to decide what card to get.. I want whichever has the best cooler(mainly want fairly silent) that is still around $500USD, GIGABYTE windforce or ASUS GTX780-DC2OC, Hmm.. Can anyone offer me some ideas? Thanks!


I know you didn't mention it, but I'm very happy with my EVGA GTX 780 SC with the ACX cooler. I rarely go above 65 degrees, and the only game that goes any higher is crysis 3. The card stays at 65 with less than 50% fan speed. I also have poor air circulation in my case, so you will most likely get lower temps than me.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> I know you didn't mention it, but I'm very happy with my EVGA GTX 780 SC with the ACX cooler. I rarely go above 65 degrees, and the only game that goes any higher is crysis 3. The card stays at 65 with less than 50% fan speed. I also have poor air circulation in my case, so you will most likely get lower temps than me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Trying to decide what card to get.. I want whichever has the best cooler(mainly want fairly silent) that is still around $500USD, GIGABYTE windforce or ASUS GTX780-DC2OC, Hmm.. Can anyone offer me some ideas? Thanks!


Not to mention the $20 rebate, bringing the total cost down to $505 (includes shipping)


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonsonate*
> 
> I own two of the ACX cards w/ that 03G-P4-2784-KR model number and I want to tell you all to avoid it. The ACX cooler is garbage. Has some funky warbling noise at different RPM and it's very annoying. I'm not the only one. A Google search will quickly net you some results and there is no fix.


Thx for the heads-up on this (+rep).
Actually had one on order, looked into it (seems to be a thing on EVGA as you said).

Switched my order to a DCII, had the same cooler on a 280X and cant complain at all about it.
Should have it by Wednesday


----------



## alteam

How high can i OC my memory on my reference 780? I mean in terms of temps.


----------



## gdubc

I will be joining you all soon. I have a pair of 780 hof cards on their way to my house as we speak.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Thx for the heads-up on this (+rep).
> Actually had one on order, looked into it (seems to be a thing on EVGA as you said).
> 
> Switched my order to a DCII, had the same cooler on a 280X and cant complain at all about it.
> Should have it by Wednesday


Except now you'll be limited to 1.21V on the DCII, which is no fun.


----------



## candy_van

Yea, still appears to get some decent OCs from all the reviews I saw so im cool with that. TBH I havent bothered messing w voltages too much on my vid cards for a long time.

Consequently I already had an evga backplate ordered so that will be up for sale if anyone wants it lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yea, still appears to get some decent OCs from all the reviews I saw so im cool with that. TBH I havent bothered messing w voltages too much on my vid cards for a long time.


It really just depends on how good the chip is. Not having extra voltage isn't the end of the world by no means. On my 780 Lightning, just because I can go up to 1.4V+ doesn't mean I do. Typically I only run it at stock voltage, or maybe 1.2V. I'll push it up to 1.35V if I'm doing 3DMark or Valley suicide runs, but that isn't an everyday thing.

Hopefully you get a good one, enjoy the new 780!


----------



## sonsonate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Nice to know, but i'll be adding a waterblock on mine.


I am jelly, lol.. I'm thinking about watercooling too, but I have no experience and I haven't the extra money at the moment anyway.


----------



## Imprezzion

New toy tomorrow







.

Gigabyte Windforce3x Rev 2.0 aka B1 chip and probably Hynix VRAM.

After going through 8 different 780's for reviewing and settling on a 290X for a while i'm so happy this gigabyte popped by on the local secondhands.

The Ghz Edition was by far the best card I reviewed plus the WF3 has a 8+2 phase VRM, directly cooled by the main heatsink, and they're controllable with the NCP4208 the card has. MSI AB has no problem doing 1.30v on them and i'm not afraid to run the card at that voltage either in terms of VRM's.

So, i'm hoping for something like, 1250/7000 on stock BIOS and 1350+/7000+ orso on skyn3t 1.30v power.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonsonate*
> 
> I own two of the ACX cards w/ that 03G-P4-2784-KR model number and I want to tell you all to avoid it. The ACX cooler is garbage. Has some funky warbling noise at different RPM and it's very annoying. I'm not the only one. A Google search will quickly net you some results and there is no fix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Thx for the heads-up on this (+rep).
> Actually had one on order, looked into it (seems to be a thing on EVGA as you said).
> 
> Switched my order to a DCII, had the same cooler on a 280X and cant complain at all about it.
> Should have it by Wednesday


The ACX coolers are awesome. Nice cooling for the core plus VRMs. I've owned 11 EVGA GTX 780s (all of them with ACX bought between July 2013 and November 2013, no problems on any of them). There were some problems with the cooler with vibrating fins that got sorted out in mid 2013 (if I remember correctly). I'm sure a lot of the problems you found were from before the fix in 2013. If you have a problem with noises from the ACX EVGA will do an RMA for you.

One defective cooler doesn't make the ACX "garbage."


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The ACX coolers are awesome. Nice cooling for the core plus VRMs. I've owned 11 EVGA GTX 780s (all of them with ACX bought between July 2013 and November 2013, no problems on any of them). There were some problems with the cooler with vibrating fins that got sorted out in mid 2013 (if I remember correctly). I'm sure a lot of the problems you found were from before the fix in 2013. If you have a problem with noises from the ACX EVGA will do an RMA for you.
> 
> One defective cooler doesn't make the ACX "garbage."


well said


----------



## staryoshi

The ACX models are a-ok in my book. The cooler design is classy and effective in cases with good airflow. /unbiased opinion (ACX FTW owner)


----------



## sonsonate

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801784

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2081827

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1978902

I'm entitled to my opinion and I'm honestly quite glad you have a perfect experience with your 11 cards. EVGA and every single reviewer claimed the ACX was the best thing ever. Not one mention of any noise -- I'd reckon some people can't even hear it -- maybe you're one of those people. Your set up is completely different to mine and I'm not sure how quiet or loud your system runs. Mine is set to be very quiet as I hate noise. I'd even go so far as to say I hate the sound of a Velociraptor drive like you have listed in your build -- I owned a 150GB and a 300GB a few years back.

I paid full price on launch for mine and sure as heck would want them to come out of the box perfect, not with loose fins (I also tried that route and even though I did find and stuck some thermal pads on those loose fins, I get the same noise). Also, after reading that hardforum post, I'm not too keen on spending time to try to get two working heatsink/fan assemblies.

Oh and btw, I own two, not one. Both make the same noise at almost the same RPM. I found a newer bios that allows for 29% fan speed and I setup AB to keep it at that speed until about 50C -- which is perfect for viewing movies and playing quite a number of not-to-complex games.

No clue if the number of people with this problem is large or not, but it's not just one -- it's at least two, which is the number of cards I own and can speak for.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonsonate*
> 
> I own two of the ACX cards w/ that 03G-P4-2784-KR model number and I want to tell you all to avoid it. The ACX cooler is garbage. Has some funky warbling noise at different RPM and it's very annoying. I'm not the only one. A Google search will quickly net you some results and there is no fix.


If your fans are making any noise other than those associated with airflow, RMA them. Here's a quick video of my GTX 780 ACX FTW running at fan speeds from 40-100% at 10% intervals. No unusual noises to speak of (And I know what bad bearings, bad fan blades, etc sound like







)






And for the record, I only run quiet systems


----------



## candy_van

Eh all I know is I already had a DCII on the card this is replacing and didnt have a single complaint w/ it. Good enough for me.

Hopefully its a good chip and I can get a decent OC on it


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonsonate*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801784
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2081827
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1978902
> 
> I'm entitled to my opinion and I'm honestly quite glad you have a perfect experience with your 11 cards. EVGA and every single reviewer claimed the ACX was the best thing ever. Not one mention of any noise -- I'd reckon some people can't even hear it -- maybe you're one of those people. Your set up is completely different to mine and I'm not sure how quiet or loud your system runs. Mine is set to be very quiet as I hate noise. I'd even go so far as to say I hate the sound of a Velociraptor drive like you have listed in your build -- I owned a 150GB and a 300GB a few years back.
> 
> I paid full price on launch for mine and sure as heck would want them to come out of the box perfect, not with loose fins (I also tried that route and even though I did find and stuck some thermal pads on those loose fins, I get the same noise). Also, after reading that hardforum post, I'm not too keen on spending time to try to get two working heatsink/fan assemblies.
> 
> Oh and btw, I own two, not one. Both make the same noise at almost the same RPM. I found a newer bios that allows for 29% fan speed and I setup AB to keep it at that speed until about 50C -- which is perfect for viewing movies and playing quite a number of not-to-complex games.
> 
> No clue if the number of people with this problem is large or not, but it's not just one -- it's at least two, which is the number of cards I own and can speak for.


I can't comment on the incidence of problems with the ACX, and I'm not denying they exist. Maybe part of the problem is that you bought at launch (when EVGA admitted there were problems with the ACX). You might want to try the RMA route and see if it helps. And I remember when a new BIOS came out to peg the fans at 29% to help with noises from the ACX.

The Velociraptor is dormant for the time being. It was an overflow for my SSD for Steam games, but I just got a 750GB Samsung Evo so I've got space on my OS drive for games at the moment.

I wouldn't call my computer quiet, though I've tried to find a balance between noise and performance and have purchased quiet or PWM fans where I can to cut down on the noise. I'm pretty sensitive to noise (it always makes me cringe a bit to hear coil whine / inductor buzz when OCing and benching my video cards) but probably not as sensitive as you are. The loudest part of my setup is the 2 x GTX 780 Classifieds with a custom (more aggressive) fan curve.


----------



## Leopard2lx

With clocks at 1350 @ 1.3v the Power % is going to 105-115% is some games. The PT slider is already at 150%.
Does that mean that I can't increase the clocks over 1350 because my card can't draw extra power anymore?
At 1360 core I crash, but not sure weather is because of PT max or my core simply can't do more without more voltage.
What is I increase the voltage more? Would I be able to get more core speed or am I already limited PT at 150%?


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> New toy tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce3x Rev 2.0 aka B1 chip and probably Hynix VRAM.
> 
> After going through 8 different 780's for reviewing and settling on a 290X for a while i'm so happy this gigabyte popped by on the local secondhands.
> 
> The Ghz Edition was by far the best card I reviewed plus the WF3 has a 8+2 phase VRM, directly cooled by the main heatsink, and they're controllable with the NCP4208 the card has. MSI AB has no problem doing 1.30v on them and i'm not afraid to run the card at that voltage either in terms of VRM's.


I was thinking about the gigabyte, but these FLIR images:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_radeon_r9_290x_windforce_3x_oc_review,12.htmlvdroop
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,9.html

Plus the vdroop (had it before - hated it) and the possibility that I may not get a B1 chip made me go with the ACX.


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonsonate*
> 
> I am jelly, lol.. I'm thinking about watercooling too, but I have no experience and I haven't the extra money at the moment anyway.


You should do it, it's not that complicated just take ur time...this is my 1st time ever. I'll have a pump/res for sale just PM me if ur interested.


----------



## revro

i prefer gigabyte wf3 because acx was over 100eur more, even now is over 80eur more. i got myself the A1 cause i bought it when it released. plan either to get myself a second one, i guess it doesnot matter if its A1 or B1 as i dont oc







, or get myself 2 390s next year for star citizen

found this lovely review how the 3gb is no big problem even at tripple 1080
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1959317

best
revro


----------



## Q5Grafx

I have a brand new evga gtx 780 classified. does anyone know a way to check the maker of the ram by seriel number without having to open the box?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> I have a brand new evga gtx 780 classified. does anyone know a way to check the maker of the ram by seriel number without having to open the box?


Not sure, you could as the EVGA rep on OCN but even then I don't think he would know, The only known way is using GPU-Z or physically removing the heatsink.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Not sure, you could as the EVGA rep on OCN but even then I don't think he would know, The only known way is using GPU-Z or physically removing the heatsink.


And Nvidia Inspector by mousing over the VRAM type.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> I have a brand new evga gtx 780 classified. does anyone know a way to check the maker of the ram by seriel number without having to open the box?


It's either Samsung or Hynix on the 7780 Classy. Both OC well.


----------



## majin662

taking my time with this one (as you should with all really, lol) So far seems stable at 1202mhz @ 1.150 with temps staying in the mid 70's sometimes hitting high 70's. Going to see if I can't change that with a rework of the cables/case now that I got a couple nice delta fans. Wondering how far I'll get on this voltage, ever pushing onward, but even at 1200 I'm pretty satisfied at the moment. Guess we'll see how it goes once I start touching the memory. So far so good though. Much props to sky and occam for such a well laid out guide.






edit: well dang, looks like upload was bad for metro.


----------



## TechRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Flashing may fix the issue, however I'd only attempt that if PNY never responds.
> Have you tried going to the place you purchased it from?
> 
> It could be a bad bios, but I'd more likely suspect something wrong with the card.


Well I finally got a hold of PNY, but their official response so far is they will not honor the warranty because they don't recognize the vendor. Even though the card was brand new in box, serial numbers match, I even have pictures of the card, the purchase order, the box and even the plastic on the box! So I have a $500 broken video card..









At this point I cannot stand behind ever buying another PNY product, I can understand not warrantying opened box and non-new cards that have had repairs.. But a large vendor who cross ships brand new product? The card ends up coming from the same place many other VERY large supported vendors ship their cards.

:-(


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechRaven*
> 
> Well I finally got a hold of PNY, but their official response so far is they will not honor the warranty because they don't recognize the vendor. Even though the card was brand new in box, serial numbers match, I even have pictures of the card, the purchase order, the box and even the plastic on the box! So I have a $500 broken video card..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I cannot stand behind ever buying another PNY product, I can understand not warrantying opened box and non-new cards that have had repairs.. But a large vendor who cross ships brand new product? The card ends up coming from the same place many other VERY large supported vendors ship their cards.
> 
> :-(


who was the vendor?

PNY is not unlike most.... if the product wasn't purchased from authorized/recognized partners, they don't honor warranty.


----------



## Slayem

Ok I am pretty much ready to buy the DIrect CU II. Only question i have is does anyone have issues with sag due to the weight of this card?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

If we have new Clock speeds, can we resubmit our stuff?

or do we not need to?

Just got my 780 to 1280mhz and still going.


----------



## candy_van

What are you guys using to OC mostly, Afterburner?
I installed the latest version of that, haven't done anything yet really, but just got the card in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Ok I am pretty much ready to buy the DIrect CU II. Only question i have is does anyone have issues with sag due to the weight of this card?


It sags a little bit, but I'd doubt it's much worse than any other dual slot card you'd find on the market nowadays.
The backplate and the support bar on it are there to minimize bowing.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> What are you guys using to OC mostly, Afterburner?
> I installed the latest version of that, haven't done anything yet really, but just got the card in.
> It sags a little bit, but I'd doubt it's much worse than any other dual slot card you'd find on the market nowadays.
> The backplate and the support bar on it are there to minimize bowing.


You can use Afterburner (get the latest beta) or Precision X. They are both made by the same guy and pretty comparable.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You can use Afterburner (get the latest beta) or Precision X. They are both made by the same guy and pretty comparable.


Not quite! Afterburner is based on the program Riva tuner, property of Unwinder (Alexei Nikolaychuk) developed back at 1999 by himself, Today lots of programs are based on riva tuner like PrecisonX but the only one continually supported by Alexei is Afterburner, with RTSS 6.0 you have 64-bit support (OSD in 64-bit games and applications and proper detection) in AB 18 which you dont have in PrecisionX (EVGA property; is over 7 month old with no updates since) the only AB drawback is that Alexei only gives full support in AB to reference cards and 780Ti for instance is not a reference 780, so support is limited, as its sponsored by MSI, all non-reference MSI cards have voltage support!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cdnGhost

I apologize in advance if this is covered somewhere... I tried to search it out.. but couldnt find my answer

Is there a better ram for overclocking on the 780s or is it luck of the draw like haswell?
I have seen mention of Samsung and a few others but as this thread is 1700+ pages felt it would be easier to ask and save me hours of reading,..... not that this isn't great info I just get board easily or distracted by shiny things....

Are there specific things I should look at to know whether or not a card will be decent at overclocking?

Thanks.


----------



## Johndong888

So I flashed my first GTX 780 EVGA Reference to the .3A Bios (SC). But I also noticed there's a .37. My searches are saying the memory and voltages are different however in the readme for the two bios, it's exactly the same? Is there a definitive answer out there? Do I want to be with 3A or 37 if all else is constant?

I have another EVGA GTX 780 also reference using the B1 steppings on the second slot. I need to switch these two around tomorrow and see what happens if there are any improvements.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> I apologize in advance if this is covered somewhere... I tried to search it out.. but couldnt find my answer
> 
> Is there a better ram for overclocking on the 780s or is it luck of the draw like haswell?
> I have seen mention of Samsung and a few others but as this thread is 1700+ pages felt it would be easier to ask and save me hours of reading,..... not that this isn't great info I just get board easily or distracted by shiny things....
> 
> Are there specific things I should look at to know whether or not a card will be decent at overclocking?
> 
> Thanks.


Silicon lottery all the way, getting Samsung on your card doesnt automatically grant you a better OC, it depends also on the chips memory controller; if its crappy you dont go very far even if the memory is good!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johndong888*
> 
> So I flashed my first GTX 780 EVGA Reference to the .3A Bios (SC). But I also noticed there's a .37. My searches are saying the memory and voltages are different however in the readme for the two bios, it's exactly the same? Is there a definitive answer out there? Do I want to be with 3A or 37 if all else is constant?
> 
> I have another EVGA GTX 780 also reference using the B1 steppings on the second slot. I need to switch these two around tomorrow and see what happens if there are any improvements.
> 
> Thanks again everyone


Go .3A, its a newer version than .37; more than 80% of the people that flashed .3A in .37 original cards are happy; .37 is the worse bios ive seen to mod!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Silicon lottery all the way, getting Samsung on your card doesnt automatically grant you a better OC, it depends also on the chips memory controller; if its crappy you dont go very far even if the memory is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the reply,

So how does one check the memory controller? or does Asus use a specific controller on all their reference cards??


----------



## eXXon

Memory OC'ing is a bit more time consuming. Got Sammy on both cards but couldn't get gaming stable @ +50MHz (3050MHz).

I've seen Skyn3t & OccamRazor mention it many times (I think it's also in the OP) but I didn't listen.

Used to increase it by 100MHz, 75MHz or even 50MHz steps and still no go in games. Works for benchmarks though.

Now I do it in 25MHz steps and approaching +200MHz (3200MHz) gaming stable and still testing/increasing.

You also have to put a non-synthetic heavy load on the GPU (not just benchmarks) to get to the next 25MHz increase. Don't know why but it's working for me.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not quite! Afterburner is based on the program Riva tuner, property of Unwinder (Alexei Nikolaychuk) developed back at 1999 by himself, Today lots of programs are based on riva tuner like PrecisonX but the only one continually supported by Alexei is Afterburner, with RTSS 6.0 you have 64-bit support (OSD in 64-bit games and applications and proper detection) in AB 18 which you dont have in PrecisionX (EVGA property; is over 7 month old with no updates since) the only AB drawback is that Alexei only gives full support in AB to reference cards and 780Ti for instance is not a reference 780, so support is limited, as its sponsored by MSI, all non-reference MSI cards have voltage support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the reply. I was wondering what the differences were. I usually use AB because I noticed that it gets updated more often than Precision X, but I see a lot of people (who know their stuff when it comes to overclocking) using Precision X.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> I apologize in advance if this is covered somewhere... I tried to search it out.. but couldnt find my answer
> 
> Is there a better ram for overclocking on the 780s or is it luck of the draw like haswell?
> I have seen mention of Samsung and a few others but as this thread is 1700+ pages felt it would be easier to ask and save me hours of reading,..... not that this isn't great info I just get board easily or distracted by shiny things....
> 
> Are there specific things I should look at to know whether or not a card will be decent at overclocking?
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> So how does one check the memory controller? or does Asus use a specific controller on all their reference cards??


Before you worry about the memory controller, worry about the VRAM you get. You can either get Samsung (usually a good OCer), Hynix (also usually a good OCer), or Elpida (not as good OCer).

I don't know about Asus but with EVGA if you buy any of their non-Classified cards you can get any of the three types of VRAM. If you buy a 780 Classified or 780 Ti Classified you are guaranteed to get Samsung or Hynix. If you buy a KPE you are going to get Samsung.

For Asus do some poking around, I don't know what their policy is with their various 780s.

This is also a generalization. I've seen a few cards with Elpida VRAM where the VRAM OCs well. But for the vast majority of cases Samsung and Hynix will OC well and Elpida will not. Personally I have had both Samsung and Elpida VRAM. The Elpida could barely do +250 whereas the Samsung does +500 without breaking a sweat. If you're benching the overclockability of the VRAM matters, if you're just gaming it doesn't really matter and doesn't have a huge effect on performance. For gaming I just run my VRAM frequency at stock.


----------



## TechRaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> who was the vendor?
> 
> PNY is not unlike most.... if the product wasn't purchased from authorized/recognized partners, they don't honor warranty.


I ordered from BitCoinStore.com, they are currently trying to help me, i'm also still trying to fight with PNY. The guy I've been speaking with at PNY has been very friendly, and seemingly fighting for me. So hopefully someone will get this straightened out.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechRaven*
> 
> I ordered from BitCoinStore.com, they are currently trying to help me, i'm also still trying to fight with PNY. The guy I've been speaking with at PNY has been very friendly, and seemingly fighting for me. So hopefully someone will get this straightened out.


Oh that is interesting.
I think you are just running into old Policies that don't account for cryptocurrencies yet.
Tigerdirect accepts bitcoins now but I would see buying from the bitcoin market a difficult call from PNY as they have no public acceptance of acknowledging bitcoin.

So in a sense you received it as a gift from someone else and PNY warranty is non-transferrable I believe. If you win you might be changing the way PNY holds their warranty policy








Quote:


> PNY only warranties items sold by authorized retailers, system builders, and distributors. These warranties are valid only for the
> original owner of the product. PNY will not warranty items that are purchased second-hand. This is still true even if the product or
> packaging appears sealed, advertised as new, or never used in any way.


Warranty


----------



## Slayem

Direct CU 780 on the way! Can't wait!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> So how does one check the memory controller? or does Asus use a specific controller on all their reference cards??


You cant! only by observing your memory OC! Chips memory controller = Hardware! Just like the CPU´s!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was wondering what the differences were. I usually use AB because I noticed that it gets updated more often than Precision X, but I see a lot of people (who know their stuff when it comes to overclocking) using Precision X.


As AB is currently not supporting 780Ti completely (as its a non-reference card) often you see better results with PX!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Before you worry about the memory controller, worry about the VRAM you get. You can either get Samsung (usually a good OCer), Hynix (also usually a good OCer), or Elpida (not as good OCer).
> 
> I don't know about Asus but with EVGA if you buy any of their non-Classified cards you can get any of the three types of VRAM. If you buy a 780 Classified or 780 Ti Classified you are guaranteed to get Samsung or Hynix. If you buy a KPE you are going to get Samsung.
> 
> For Asus do some poking around, I don't know what their policy is with their various 780s.
> 
> This is also a generalization. I've seen a few cards with Elpida VRAM where the VRAM OCs well. But for the vast majority of cases Samsung and Hynix will OC well and Elpida will not. Personally I have had both Samsung and Elpida VRAM. The Elpida could barely do +250 whereas the Samsung does +500 without breaking a sweat. If you're benching the overclockability of the VRAM matters, if you're just gaming it doesn't really matter and doesn't have a huge effect on performance. For gaming I just run my VRAM frequency at stock.


Samsung = OC´s better with DICE/LN2 (The reason behind the KPE having Samsung)
Hynix = OC´s better with air/water
Elpida = Only if you have a good memory controller in your chip but never as good as Hynix or Samsung

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Anoxy

Obviously the 790 is yet to be released, so it's mostly just rumors, but I'm curious if anyone thinks a 790 will be able to SLI with a 780 for a 3-way SLI config?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Obviously the 790 is yet to be released, so it's mostly just rumors, but I'm curious if anyone thinks a 790 will be able to SLI with a 780 for a 3-way SLI config?


No. History can back this.


----------



## Thomas-S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> Direct CU 780 on the way! Can't wait!


Congrats







Have the same card. Cool and quiet


----------



## crazysoccerman

ACX 780 SC came in today. ASIC 66% with Hynix memory.

ASIC not what I wanted, but that's why I got a card that I can overvolt.


----------



## youyou

i oc my gtx 780 to +120 GPU CLOCK, MEM CLOCK +200, so gpu clock 1215 & mem clock 1603. Was going to try to go higher but i just got this card yesterday. No volt added .
Wish my memory was Samsung. Oh well Hynix it is.
if who ever can add it to the wall, spec i5 2500k oc 4.8, 16gb ram , 650w psu, gtx 780 classified 1215/1603


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youyou*
> 
> i oc my gtx 780 to +120 GPU CLOCK, MEM CLOCK +200, so gpu clock 1215 & mem clock 1603. Was going to try to go higher but i just got this card yesterday. No volt added .
> Wish my memory was Samsung. Oh well Hynix it is.
> if who ever can add it to the wall, spec i5 2500k oc 4.8, 16gb ram , 650w psu, gtx 780 classified 1215/1603


Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Since you have a Classified, did you take a look at this thread? : http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Durvelle27

My refernece 780 has Samsung memory and so far max benchable OC is 1850 but max game stable is 1750


----------



## youyou

K Thank's @OccamRazor , i think i did my SIG right & yea i'll see the Classified page now.


----------



## Leopard2lx

So turning up the core clock from 1345 to 1411 Mhz made absolutely no difference in Frirestrike and Heaven. I get the same scores. Why?!? Does this mean my core is maxed out at 1345 and can't squeeze anymore performance out of it?


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> So turning up the core clock from 1345 to 1411 Mhz made absolutely no difference in Frirestrike and Heaven. I get the same scores. Why?!? Does this mean my core is maxed out at 1345 and can't squeeze anymore performance out of it?


I had the same issue...until I increased memory clocks. What's yours?


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> I had the same issue...until I increased memory clocks. What's yours?


Well, it turns out I forgot to set some options in AB.







All working great now.

1411 Core / 1700 Mem / 1.388v


----------



## EarlZ

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/power_supply/how_many_watts_do_you_actually_need/1

For those who have a PSU question, this should help for those with a single and probably 2 cards.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/power_supply/how_many_watts_do_you_actually_need/1
> 
> For those who have a PSU question, this should help for those with a single and probably 2 cards.


I think we have our own OCN PSU calculator .

You can always post here for PSU questions. Or check out the PSU Sticky.


----------



## gdubc

So I went from being super excited/happy to pick up my 2 new 780 hof editions, only to be super pissed to pick them up and find out they are oem cards. Got them through Amazon sold by SaberPC. No box, papers, wires, nothing. And a supposed 1 year warranty instead of 3, However I called galaxy and they told me that it is no warranty unless I have the original receipt of purchase between Saber and Galaxy. Very pissed as my ek waterblocks will be here Saturday. Saber said it was supposed to be listed as oem but they weren't. Guess I will see what amazon will do now, as Saber has no answer other than return.


----------



## Freezer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/power_supply/how_many_watts_do_you_actually_need/1
> 
> For those who have a PSU question, this should help for those with a single and probably 2 cards.


Or this one if you are using more than 2 cards....

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Don't even have to install it.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So I went from being super excited/happy to pick up my 2 new 780 hof editions, only to be super pissed to pick them up and find out they are oem cards. Got them through Amazon sold by SaberPC. No box, papers, wires, nothing. And a supposed 1 year warranty instead of 3, However I called galaxy and they told me that it is no warranty unless I have the original receipt of purchase between Saber and Galaxy. Very pissed as my ek waterblocks will be here Saturday. Saber said it was supposed to be listed as oem but they weren't. Guess I will see what amazon will do now, as Saber has no answer other than return.


Always go through Amazon Warehouse, less chance of getting the wrong items.

Good luck getting them returned or reimbursed.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So I went from being super excited/happy to pick up my 2 new 780 hof editions, only to be super pissed to pick them up and find out they are oem cards. Got them through Amazon sold by SaberPC. No box, papers, wires, nothing. And a supposed 1 year warranty instead of 3, However I called galaxy and they told me that it is no warranty unless I have the original receipt of purchase between Saber and Galaxy. Very pissed as my ek waterblocks will be here Saturday. Saber said it was supposed to be listed as oem but they weren't. Guess I will see what amazon will do now, as Saber has no answer other than return.


Amazon sides with the buyers usually. The description was not correct so they will definitely side with you since they said it should have been own but it wasn't labeled as that save the message in case you need proof to give to amazon. Call them explain the situation and let them know that the seller is not responding to communication any longer and they will handle it. I love amazon and purchase lots of items from them but when it comes to gpu or cpu or anything high end for that matter I always buy from Amazon or amazin warehouse deals depending on if a warranty is transferable or not and condition. I am sorry you had this luck and sometimes its better to spend the extra cash for the peace of mind you are getting what you ordered by buying from a reputable seller. Anyways amazin will side with you and they from what I hear are pretty quick about resolving it and they will refund the money rather the seller likes it or not just make sure you save all the messages and cover your back.

Also take a picture when you send it back of the serial numbers and them in the box and I wouldn't install the blocks if your trying to return them so the seller cant say you returned different cards then what was sent or that you damaged the cards in any way.


----------



## gdubc

Thanks guys. Yeah amazon is being great and the seller will refund me, but I really wanted the cards new and can't get them that way. Amazon was going to give me money off of the 780 classy but when we went to do it they don't actually have any right now that are sold by them. I just dont know what I should do as I had my heart set on the white themed cards and have those stunning white ek blocks en route. Not sure if I should maybe just keep them as I did get a decent price at $465 each, but the warranty would be through SaberPC, and not Galaxy. Aaaarrgh!


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Thanks guys. Yeah amazon is being great and the seller will refund me, but I really wanted the cards new and can't get them that way. Amazon was going to give me money off of the 780 classy but when we went to do it they don't actually have any right now that are sold by them. I just dont know what I should do as I had my heart set on the white themed cards and have those stunning white ek blocks en route. Not sure if I should maybe just keep them as I did get a decent price at $465 each, but the warranty would be through SaberPC, and not Galaxy. Aaaarrgh!


You could...idk, wait? till they restock? (just a thought)

Newegg and NCIX are also out.


----------



## gdubc

So to get 780 classies on newegg (in stock btw) would cost me about $190 more than what I have put in so far ($940 on cards and $230 in blocks) This is accounting for shipping back the hof blocks and reordering classy blocks. Is it the general concensus around these parts that this would be the better thing to do?


----------



## Mad Pistol

I've got an EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked (w/ stock cooler) on the way as we speak. I should have it here on Saturday.

Very excited about this. I hope the card delivers


----------



## Jack Mac

Anyone know why my OC'd 780 randomly decides to not run at its overclocked speeds? I have it set to run at 1150MHz (+175/500) stock voltage and it randomly drops to 862/980MHz for no reason. I'm getting really sick of this GPU boost garbage, especially because it's not running anywhere near 80C on my custom fan curve. This is making me really miss my 290 that ran at the speed I set it at. I'm currently on the stock bios if that helps since I don't know how to flash.


----------



## crazysoccerman

The custom bios is in the OP. I even heard instructions are there too









Why don't you try that before you pout? Either that or sell it.

Saying that you won't try flashing because you don't know how is ridiculous.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Anyone know why my OC'd 780 randomly decides to not run at its overclocked speeds? I have it set to run at 1150MHz (+175/500) stock voltage and it randomly drops to 862/980MHz for no reason. I'm getting really sick of this GPU boost garbage, especially because it's not running anywhere near 80C on my custom fan curve. This is making me really miss my 290 that ran at the speed I set it at. I'm currently on the stock bios if that helps since I don't know how to flash.


80c? GPU boost shoudl throttle you, iirc.

How aggressive is the fan curve? Test the fan speed. Get that temp lower.

Mine runs at 1280mhz at 70c, using the windforce.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> 80c? GPU boost shoudl throttle you, iirc.
> 
> How aggressive is the fan curve? Test the fan speed. Get that temp lower.
> 
> Mine runs at 1280mhz at 70c, using the windforce.


It tops out 72C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> The custom bios is in the OP. I even heard instructions are there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try that before you pout? Either that or sell it.
> 
> Saying that you won't try flashing because you don't know how is ridiculous.


Instructions not clear, GPU is now covered in peanut butter.


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It tops out 72C.
> Instructions not clear, GPU is now covered in peanut butter.


load up gpuz and look why its throttling and tell us what it says,, Boost depends on a few things, Side note 290's clock change aswell if they throttle


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> load up gpuz and look why its throttling and tell us what it says,, Boost depends on a few things, Side note 290's clock change aswell if they throttle


It shouldn't be throttling, I maxed out power limit and temperatures are in check. And my 290 ran at a flat 1175/1450 because I had a custom fan curve, but yeah they do throttle on the stock fan curve.


----------



## Trissaayne

iirc throttling or the gpu not needing full boost is the only reason u wont get max clocks,have you looked to make sure you havent hit the limits or are you just you assuming since you set them they havent been reached?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Current settings for cooler temps.


----------



## HellionGR

Is Asic quality a given fact about overclock?
A friend got a Gigabyte Ghz 780 with 66.7% Asic Hynix chips tha does stable with default bios,1257/7200 1.200 Volt flat.No boosting whatsoever clean runs 3d mark,valley.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> Is Asic quality a given fact about overclock?
> A friend got a Gigabyte Ghz 780 with 66.7% Asic Hynix chips tha does stable with default bios,1257/7200 1.200 Volt flat.No boosting whatsoever clean runs 3d mark,valley.


I think you answered your own question.
That said there are varying schools of thought....I subscribe to the one where it is all or mostly puffery.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> iirc throttling or the gpu not needing full boost is the only reason u wont get max clocks,have you looked to make sure you havent hit the limits or are you just you assuming since you set them they havent been reached?


I checked just now in BF4 and I'm nowhere close to any limits, and it's an annoying issue because I need all the power I can get for 120Hz and can't have my card dropping in speed for no real reason. GPU usage fluctuates a good bit though, so that's probably it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> Is Asic quality a given fact about overclock?
> A friend got a Gigabyte Ghz 780 with 66.7% Asic Hynix chips tha does stable with default bios,1257/7200 1.200 Volt flat.No boosting whatsoever clean runs 3d mark,valley.


More so guidelines. Higher quality asic does use less voltage at stock settings than lower quality.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It tops out 72C.
> *Instructions not clear*, GPU is now covered in peanut butter.


*EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL*

*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> *Is Asic quality a given fact about overclock?*
> A friend got a Gigabyte Ghz 780 with 66.7% Asic Hynix chips tha does stable with default bios,1257/7200 1.200 Volt flat.No boosting whatsoever clean runs 3d mark,valley.


ASIC correlation with OC is not written in stone; Here is a quote from one of my articles:

_"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup we can see the value in GPUz), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip!

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself *W1zzard - Techpowerup*:

"it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)_


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL*
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*


Thanks, can't wait to try this when I get home, rep.


----------



## 6600LE

1. Is it possible to undervolt the Asus DCII 780 more than -62mV? The slider in AB goes to -100mV but anything after -62mV is ignored.
2. Is it possible to lock p-state 5 to a lower voltage than 0.912V or unlock the clocks in this state to something higher than 954mhz?


----------



## Slayem

Just installed my 780 DC2, WOOW. HUGE buff from my 580.. Silent, Highest temp ~61c. It idles at 30c, Im beyond happy!

BF4 ultra all max, 120hz - ~80+ fps..


----------



## crazysoccerman

I can't overclock the core frequency of my card. I was playing BF4 and it suddenly downclocked to stock boost frequency and now even after a restart I can't do anything to change it.

I can adjust the memory frequency without any issues.

Any ideas why this is?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> I can't overclock the core frequency of my card. I was playing BF4 and it suddenly downclocked to stock boost frequency and now even after a restart I can't do anything to change it.
> 
> I can adjust the memory frequency without any issues.
> 
> Any ideas why this is?


Stock bios...








Try to reinstall drivers after cleaning your system with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## crazysoccerman

I have the custom bios.

I reinstalled the driver and that fixed it.

I'm sure why it happened though. I could downclock the core, but couldn't overclock it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> I have the custom bios.
> 
> I reinstalled the driver and that fixed it.
> 
> I'm sure why it happened though. I could downclock the core, but couldn't overclock it.


Now that you have fixed it, it time to fix your SIG!!








Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## smoke420

Hi guys I have a question about temps. I am running a reference GTX 780 with a xspc full cover block. I have more than enough rad for my set up so I don't think that's an issue.(x2 360's,a 240,and a 120 with 15 fans)
I have installed temp sensors on my res and one for ambient air they usually stay 1-1.5c apart.
My question is for people with the same block. At 100% percent load my gpu temps rise quickly to 10c above my coolant temp. After that the coolant and gpu rise together very slowly.
Is 10c above coolant good or should I be able to do better with the xspc block??


----------



## santrik

Hello fellas, I've actually got myself two gtx780 oc version Rev2 with two 8-pins. Which of all the biases should I use? The bios string begins with 80.80.##.## and so on..

So with all of your knowledge, what bios. Right now I've got the gb ghz bios on it from skyn3t that defaults to 1.212v and 1019,5mhz. Both card with very varying ASICS (64.2% & 84.2%) work well up to 1220Mhz and after that it fails to complete unigine Valley and heaven.

Any ideas?


----------



## Leapo

I swapped to an aftermarket heatsink on my GTX 780, and now the fan speed cycles up and down constantly









Looks like the following is happening:
- RPM is so low that the BIOS detects a fan failure.
- BIOS spins fan up to 100%
- RPM is high enough that BIOS allows software fan control again.
- Software fan control drops the RPM
- RPM is so low that the BIOS detects a fan failure
- etc, etc...

Anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## SturmZ

After flashing my 780 i keep getting BIOS reading not supported on this device whenever i try to backup my bios, anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> I swapped to an aftermarket heatsink on my GTX 780, and now the fan speed cycles up and down constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the following is happening:
> - RPM is so low that the BIOS detects a fan failure.
> - BIOS spins fan up to 100%
> - RPM is high enough that BIOS allows software fan control again.
> - Software fan control drops the RPM
> - RPM is so low that the BIOS detects a fan failure
> - etc, etc...
> 
> Anyone know a fix for this?


Custom fan curve in Precision X or Afterburner?


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Custom fan curve in Precision X or Afterburner?


Like I said, it's the BIOS detecting a fan fault (due to low RPM) and ramping the fans up to 100% speed. It totally overrides all software fan control when this happens.

Once the BIOS detects that the fan is actually running, it allows software fan control again... which then turns the fans back down to normal RPM... which the BIOS detects as a fault (triggering another ramp to 100%). Round-and-round we go.

A LOT of people have this issue with aftermarket fans on the GTX 780. We need a modified BIOS that allows fan speeds lower than ~1500 RPM without setting a fault condition.

Edit:
If someone could modify this BIOS (from the first post in this thread) to fix this issue, I would be extremely grateful: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16012


----------



## yttocstfarc

Got a question for the guys with Stock reference GTX 780s. What am I looking at on average on ram and boost clock on this card?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133489

Which is the best program to overclock the card? GPU Tweak, MSI, EVGA?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Like I said, it's the BIOS detecting a fan fault (due to low RPM) and ramping the fans up to 100% speed. It totally overrides all software fan control when this happens.
> 
> Once the BIOS detects that the fan is actually running, it allows software fan control again... which then turns the fans back down to normal RPM... which the BIOS detects as a fault (triggering another ramp to 100%). Round-and-round we go.
> 
> A LOT of people have this issue with aftermarket fans on the GTX 780. We need a modified BIOS that allows fan speeds lower than ~1500 RPM without setting a fault condition.
> 
> Edit:
> If someone could modify this BIOS (from the first post in this thread) to fix this issue, I would be extremely grateful: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16012


Try this one:

[*] EVGA 780 ACX
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
*EVGA 780 ACX*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Got a question for the guys with Stock reference GTX 780s. What am I looking at on average on ram and boost clock on this card?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133489
> 
> Which is the best program to overclock the card? GPU Tweak, MSI, EVGA?


Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
I use and recommend AfterBurner: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one:


That made no difference at all. Fan still ramps up-and-down, over-and-over.

Looks like it still has exactly the same issue, the aftermarket fans run at a low enough RPM to trigger fault-detection.

Edit:
For reference, the fans I'm using have an RPM range of 600 RPM to 1800 RPM.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

Alright fellas I need some help,I received my new Zotac 780ti, pulled out my old 6950's and put the new card in, connected both the 6 pin and 8pin connectors from my Corsair TX650m, plugged my cables in and dvi cable to top dvi port on card, turned on the pc and have nothing but a black screen, The fans spin on the card and that's about it, my asrock extreme3 gen3 has the 2.30 which is the newest I can see, I've tried hitting my cmos clear button and that isn't working either, do I have a faulty card or am I doing something wrong? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Try the card in another slot. If you have another computer, try the card in another computer too.

If the card does not work in either of those situations, you have a faulty card for sure.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

Just tried it in the 2nd slot and it boots, why won't it boot in the first slot?


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxslay3rxx*
> 
> Just tried it in the 2nd slot and it boots, why won't it boot in the first slot?


You either have a bad slot on your motherboard, or one of the last 8 PCIe lanes on your 780 is screwed up.

Try it in another motherboard (so you can try it in full 16x mode) and see if it works there.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

I just put back in my old 6950 in the primary slot and it boots just fine


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Like I said, it's the BIOS detecting a fan fault (due to low RPM) and ramping the fans up to 100% speed. It totally overrides all software fan control when this happens.
> 
> Once the BIOS detects that the fan is actually running, it allows software fan control again... which then turns the fans back down to normal RPM... which the BIOS detects as a fault (triggering another ramp to 100%). Round-and-round we go.
> 
> A LOT of people have this issue with aftermarket fans on the GTX 780. We need a modified BIOS that allows fan speeds lower than ~1500 RPM without setting a fault condition.
> 
> Edit:
> If someone could modify this BIOS (from the first post in this thread) to fix this issue, I would be extremely grateful: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16012


In the stock bios for my gpus, Gigabyte GTX780 PC REV2 with two 8-pins, the lowest settings of the fans are 17% or 770rpm. If you took that bios, read it out in the Kepler bios editor and just copied your settings except for the fan settings to that bios, wouldn't that suffice? Or is it hardware related to your am heatsink+fans? Or isn't it because the heatsink might not be correctly mounted to the pub?


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> In the stock bios for my gpus, Gigabyte GTX780 PC REV2 with two 8-pins, the lowest settings of the fans are 17% or 770rpm. If you took that bios, read it out in the Kepler bios editor and just copied your settings except for the fan settings to that bios, wouldn't that suffice?


Isn't that a *80.80.xx.xx.xx* BIOS? Wont work on a *80.10.xx.xx.xx* card.

And even so, Kepler BIOS Editor's fan-speed settings don't actually seem to...work. All of Skyn3t's BIOS claim to allow 20% fan-speed (and it shows up that way in the BIOS editor), but no matter which one I flash, the lowest I can set is 29%.

The stock BIOS that came on my card allowed me to go as low as 26%, but that's the best I've seen so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Or is it hardware related to your am heatsink+fans? Or isn't it because the heatsink might not be correctly mounted to the pub?


Not sure what you're asking here, but the heatsink is mounted perfectly fine. Temps are great.





It's just the EVGA ACX cooler with the fans swapped for much, MUCH quieter ones.

If I could just get the card to accept the low-RPM of the new fans, It'd be perfect. Still holding out hope that someone can mod the BIOS and make it happen... Apparently, everyone who has tried to run an Accelero Twin Turbo II or an Accelero eXtreme III on their GTX 780 has run into this exact same problem, so it's not just me who needs this fix.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Isn't that a *80.80.xx.xx.xx* BIOS? Wont work on a *80.10.xx.xx.xx* card.
> 
> And even so, Kepler BIOS Editor's fan-speed settings don't actually seem to...work. All of Skyn3t's BIOS claim to allow 20% fan-speed (and it shows up that way in the BIOS editor), but no matter which one I flash, the lowest I can set is 29%.
> 
> The stock BIOS that came on my card allowed me to go as low as 26%, but that's the best I've seen so far.
> Not sure what you're asking here, but the heatsink is mounted perfectly fine. Temps are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the EVGA ACX cooler with the fans swapped for much, MUCH quieter ones.


Oh, I'm sorry for my bad choices of words.

My point was that it might not be able to go that low, or that the fans need a specific voltage to spin. And below that voltage value they won't run? It's just a thought though..

*edit*

Forgot to mention the thing about the spool-up of the fans. I've had no luck on google nor the swedish forums. Sorry mate, hopefully someone will be able to tell you in what direction you should look when it comes to the fans spool-up/down.


----------



## electro2u

Last night I decided to investigate why one of my 780 SC's runs hotter than the other. Both were bought brand new from Newegg. The one that runs hotter has 2 missing RAM chip thermal pads (they just aren't there) and a bent HS fin... what gives? I redid the thermal paste on both using NT-H1 and ordered some FujiPoly pads... kinda irritated. Now with the better paste the bottom card actually starts running a degree HOTTER than the one on top... that can't be right. Just from 2 RAM chip thermal pads?


----------



## MilesK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Last night I decided to investigate why one of my 780 SC's runs hotter than the other. Both were bought brand new from Newegg. The one that runs hotter has 2 missing RAM chip thermal pads (they just aren't there) and a bent HS fin... what gives? I redid the thermal paste on both using NT-H1 and ordered some FujiPoly pads... kinda irritated. Now with the better paste the bottom card actually starts running a degree HOTTER than the one on top... that can't be right. Just from 2 RAM chip thermal pads?


No two cards are alike, each chip has it's own characteristics. While you'll want to get some pads on the vram, it probably isn't making a bit of difference when it comes to the core temp.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Isn't that a *80.80.xx.xx.xx* BIOS? Wont work on a *80.10.xx.xx.xx* card.
> 
> And even so, Kepler BIOS Editor's fan-speed settings don't actually seem to...work. All of Skyn3t's BIOS claim to allow 20% fan-speed (and it shows up that way in the BIOS editor), but no matter which one I flash, the lowest I can set is 29%.
> 
> The stock BIOS that came on my card allowed me to go as low as 26%, but that's the best I've seen so far.
> Not sure what you're asking here, but the heatsink is mounted perfectly fine. Temps are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the EVGA ACX cooler with the fans swapped for much, MUCH quieter ones.
> 
> If I could just get the card to accept the low-RPM of the new fans, It'd be perfect. Still holding out hope that someone can mod the BIOS and make it happen... Apparently, everyone who has tried to run an Accelero Twin Turbo II or an Accelero eXtreme III on their GTX 780 has run into this exact same problem, so it's not just me who needs this fix.


Those fans have a PWM controller right? And are connected to the motherboard or the card?
If to the motherboard you have to set the speed through the bios, if its to the card, the own fans PWM is interfering with the bios fan settings and/or not recognizing the fans properly!
Another thing is some features are particular to any bios, specially the ACX bios or any dual or triple fan cards; the size, airflow and fan voltage is encrypted differently than in a single fan card, that's why so many people are having hard times with aftermarket cooler with different types of fans like you do!
To find that particular string code in the bios is like finding a needle in a hay stack, sometimes we have to stumble on it to find it! No luck until now...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## n0ypi

Finally got a new card replaced my old MSI GTX 560 ti! Thank you guys for answering all my questions! Love my new card runs BF4 perfectly at 1440p I was surprise! What's the first thing I should do to it besides of course updating the drivers? lol


----------



## gdubc

I thought I had made up my mind on returning the 780hof cards I received (as oem that were supposed to be new). Amazon was giving me a % off of another purchase and they had the 780ti classified at 762.99. So in the time I was on the phone to get the deal done they jacked the price up to 984.29!!! So now I am back to square one. The deal they are giving me though is good enough to consider a Titan Black Superclocked, and just wait til next gen or later to get something to sli. The stipulation with them is it has to be sold by Amazon for me to get a deal so that rules out almost everything but vanilla cards unless I step down to a 770 classified that has no full cover blocks made. Guess I will be waiting a bit longer and see what else they stock up on during my return window.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Those fans have a PWM controller right? And are connected to the motherboard or the card?
> If to the motherboard you have to set the speed through the bios, if its to the card, the own fans PWM is interfering with the bios fan settings and/or not recognizing the fans properly!
> Another thing is some features are particular to any bios, specially the ACX bios or any dual or triple fan cards; the size, airflow and fan voltage is encrypted differently than in a single fan card, that's why so many people are having hard times with aftermarket cooler with different types of fans like you do!
> To find that particular string code in the bios is like finding a needle in a hay stack, sometimes we have to stumble on it to find it! No luck until now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Wow, since I'm not a coder, I really didn't think how much work you guys have to do on all these modified Bios's until I read your post.

Even something as simple as stock cooler vs 3d-party coolers, it looks like it's a tremendous effort.

You (& Skyn3t and all other members involved) have earned my respect long time ago, but now after getting a glimpse of the amount of time you guys spent on us & this community, that respect just got quadrupled.

Seriously Thank you for all the hard work.


----------



## EliteReplay

tracking info


----------



## caenlen

does anyone have the original bios for the msi gtx 780 gaming edition twin frozr?

i want to flash back and i lost my original cause of a reformat about a month ago


----------



## kiario

Hello,

I just flashed my MSI Twin frozr 780 OC with skyn3t's bios 80.80.21.00.1c and get weird flashes all over unigine heaven benchmark when I overclock.

Before skyn3ts bios I could run steadyat 150+ (1157) core and and 400+ on memory.

No I get artifacts already at 100 memory.

Also Power consumption was lowered by approx 40%. Used to have 100 now 60.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> does anyone have the original bios for the msi gtx 780 gaming edition twin frozr?
> 
> i want to flash back and i lost my original cause of a reformat about a month ago


edit to my original: here is the link to the specific card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746

attn kiario: i think you flashed with the wrong bios - you are supposed to use the one that has the word "gaming" in it, if it matches the one i linked above.

├───780 MSI Gaming
780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI Gaming
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E

├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
780MSITwinFrozrOC.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.26

├───780 MSI TwinFrozr III
780MSITwinFrozrIII.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI TwinFrozr III
[*] Version 80.10.3A.004D

you want the one that says gaming i think, thats the one i used with the card linked above


----------



## kiario

OK, but I have the 80.80 bios. And skyn3t 4 is for that one?

Ok tried the gaming, but i get wrong ID warning i try to use it.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Does anybody here game at or around 1.4v (under water, of course)?

I am very stable at 1346 Mhz @ 1.325v, but experimenting at something like 1400 @ 1.4v. I don't care much about benchmarks so gaming would be my target. Temps don't do over 50C at 1.4v


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Those fans have a PWM controller right? And are connected to the motherboard or the card?


Yes, they are PWM fans, and they are connected to the 4-pin PWM header on the graphics card.

They are wired correctly and operate as expected when connected to a graphics card that doesn't care about low-RPM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Another thing is some features are particular to any bios, specially the ACX bios or any dual or triple fan cards; the size, airflow and fan voltage is encrypted differently than in a single fan card, that's why so many people are having hard times with aftermarket cooler with different types of fans like you do!


So which BIOS should I attempt to use? Is there one that's known to play nicely with low-RPM fans and aftermarket heatsinks?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> To find that particular string code in the bios is like finding a needle in a hay stack, sometimes we have to stumble on it to find it! No luck until now...


I was afraid of that... if you do figure it out, you'll make a lot of people with Accelero heatsinks very, very happy


----------



## gdubc

All right!!!! I am soon to be back in the club! I decided I just couldnt live with no warranty on those 780hof cards so I am returning them and Amazon came to their senses and honored the earlier price on the 780ti classifieds and gave me 20% off also, so at that bargain I decided to get two!


----------



## caenlen

does anyone have the original bios for this:

├───780 MSI Gaming
780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI Gaming
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E

need it lol...


----------



## mksteez

is the EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked the one to get? Looking to get a 780


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Wow, since I'm not a coder, I really didn't think how much work you guys have to do on all these modified Bios's until I read your post.
> 
> Even something as simple as stock cooler vs 3d-party coolers, it looks like it's a tremendous effort.
> 
> You (& Skyn3t and all other members involved) have earned my respect long time ago, but now after getting a glimpse of the amount of time you guys spent on us & this community, that respect just got quadrupled.
> 
> Seriously Thank you for all the hard work.


Thank you for your words!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Does anybody here game at or around 1.4v (under water, of course)?
> 
> I am very stable at 1346 Mhz @ 1.325v, but experimenting at something like 1400 @ 1.4v. I don't care much about benchmarks so gaming would be my target. Temps don't do over 50C at 1.4v


I only bench (test) at those clocks (1400+) the temp is good but do you have the thermal pads on the memory inductors too? they do get hot and with that amperage flowing its better be safe than sorry, remember you can only guess whats the real VRM´s temps!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Yes, they are PWM fans, and they are connected to the 4-pin PWM header on the graphics card.
> 
> They are wired correctly and operate as expected when connected to a graphics card that doesn't care about low-RPM.
> So which BIOS should I attempt to use? Is there one that's known to play nicely with low-RPM fans and aftermarket heatsinks?
> I was afraid of that... if you do figure it out, you'll make a lot of people with Accelero heatsinks very, very happy


Why dont you connect the fans to the motherboard and control them from the bios? your motherboard is gigabyte, doesnt it have a fans controlling program like asus have?
Or did you try it already?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> does anyone have the original bios for this:
> 
> ├───780 MSI Gaming
> 780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
> [*] MSI Gaming
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E
> 
> need it lol...


Here you go!









http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/143369/MSI.GTX780.3072.130627_1.rom

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Chargeit

Nice, I just gave my NB a little bump, and increased my heaven score by 100 pts.

This is Using a Asus DCUii oc, @ stock. It OC's it'self to 1019 (my old one 1045 =/).

Anyway, I'm amazed how much of a bump I got by simply knocking my NB up a notch.



I haven't really stability tested since increasing the NB, but still. I'm going to have to get thing worked out, because that's a crazy increase over what I was pulling.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thank you for your words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only bench (test) at those clocks (1400+) the temp is good but do you have the thermal pads on the memory inductors too? they do get hot and with that amperage flowing its better be safe than sorry, remember you can only guess whats the real VRM´s temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hi Ed, here is a pic of where I have thermal pads (bright red highlights). Also note, that all these modules have thermal paste on them too under the pads (so it goes modules -> thermal paste -> thermal pads -> waterblock).



P.S. Rock solid stable in benchmarks and Crysis 3 after extended stress with 1411 Mhz @ 1.41v (LLC included)







I will be adding another 360mm triple radiator soon anyway.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Hi Ed, here is a pic of where I have thermal pads (bright red highlights). Also note, that all these modules have thermal paste on them too under the pads (so it goes modules -> thermal paste -> thermal pads -> waterblock).
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Rock solid stable in benchmarks and Crysis 3 after extended stress with 1411 Mhz @ 1.41v (LLC included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be adding another 360mm triple radiator soon anyway.


Good!








There is only on thing to remember then, all cards that burned were under stress for long periods of time and its not the voltage that is problematic, its the amperage (current) that is drawn (allowed by the voltage)

I.E - If you are having 500W* draw with my formula: _aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
You will have:

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the voltage V in volts (V), times the current I in amps (A):
P(W) = V(V) × I(A)

500W = 1,400V x 357A

Your card has 6 [email protected] 60A max each for the core «=» 6 x 60A = 360A

Of course all that current is going to the entire card and not only for the core, but this way you have a clearer picture of the limitations implied and you can set some safety limits for yourself!









*that is a figurative number, all cards have different power draw!








Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## caenlen

How far can you push your 780 Elpida ram? I am afraid to go above +150 since I hear Elpida does not OC well... don't want to risk frying anything.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How far can you push your 780 Elpida ram? I am afraid to go above +150 since I hear Elpida does not OC well... don't want to risk frying anything.


I don't think you are at risk of frying anything if you are within your cards optimal cooling capabilities. 1.212v max for air and 1.3v+ for water.


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just flashed my MSI Twin frozr 780 OC with skyn3t's bios 80.80.21.00.1c and get weird flashes all over unigine heaven benchmark when I overclock.
> 
> Before skyn3ts bios I could run steadyat 150+ (1157) core and and 400+ on memory.
> 
> No I get artifacts already at 100 memory.
> 
> Also Power consumption was lowered by approx 40%. Used to have 100 now 60.


Anyone at skyn3t that could help me with this?

Thanks.


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Why dont you connect the fans to the motherboard and control them from the bios? your motherboard is gigabyte, doesnt it have a fans controlling program like asus have?
> Or did you try it already?


All of the case-fan headers on my motherboard are linked together (one setting controls the fan speed of ALL connected case fans). If I connected my GPU fans to my motherboard, I would be forced to run my GPU fans and case fans at the same speed... Sorry, but that wont work.

We really just need a BIOS that totally ignores the RPM reading it's receiving. That would totally solve all the problems people are having with aftermarket coolers.


----------



## zalazar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> does anyone have the original bios for the msi gtx 780 gaming edition twin frozr?
> 
> i want to flash back and i lost my original cause of a reformat about a month ago


GTX_780 Gaming_Bios


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalazar*
> 
> GTX_780 Gaming_Bios


Ed already helped me with this, thank you though.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Is there any point to overclocking the memory with a single card? Without water cooling, is there anyway I could clock the core high enough so that memory would be bottleneck?


----------



## psycho84

Jep. Everything above 1150Mhz on the GPU you will lost a little bit of Performance if you dont OC the VRAM...


----------



## electro2u

Does anyone happen to have a copy of the stock BIOS for a 780 SC with a sticker marked 80.80.31.00.80? I can't find one anywhere... I had it saved but alas... it eludes me. Selling card but buyer requested original BIOS. All the BIOS files I can find with that revision on them are for the ACX version... Is the sticker wrong?


----------



## skyn3t

sky still alive and monitoring the tread. I have a huge list of GPU validation to be fixed. I will post all names here today.

I'm still trapped with my new work but I'm here most the time reading from subbed email. and just found out today that I was one of the [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net I have to thank you all too and







are on me today.


----------



## Zeraoo98

Hi everyone.

So, well i was going to swap the thermal paste in my (ASUS DC2 GTX780) and of pure curiosity i removed the VRM heat sink, and saw all these VRM there, and than i notice that one of them is... well, i don't know how to describe but it's "obliquely" i guess. Just look at the pic and you will see.. It's like leaning towards the pins, so well it's really weird thing, just look at the pic. So i wonder could this be any problem for performance/stability. Could i send back the card and get another one (RMA i guess)? And lastly what should my description of problem sound like? I don't think ASUS or seller would appreciate me opening their card and voiding warranty in some way, i dunno. So what's your opinion on this weird problem?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeraoo98*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> So, well i was going to swap the thermal paste in my (ASUS DC2 GTX780) and of pure curiosity i removed the VRM heat sink, and saw all these VRM there, and than i notice that one of them is... well, i don't know how to describe but it's "obliquely" i guess. Just look at the pic and you will see.. It's like leaning towards the pins, so well it's really weird thing, just look at the pic. So i wonder could this be any problem for performance/stability. Could i send back the card and get another one (RMA i guess)? And lastly what should my description of problem sound like? I don't think ASUS or seller would appreciate me opening their card and voiding warranty in some way, i dunno. So what's your opinion on this weird problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sorry but I LOL hard when i saw it but

here is the zoom IN










tell me if those contact are loosed in the pcb or if it really make contact with vrm chip and pcb. the bottom right red circle are alone in the dark to me. if doesn't make any contact you are one VRM down.


----------



## Zeraoo98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sorry but I LOL hard when i saw it but
> 
> here is the zoom IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me if those contact are loosed in the pcb or if it really make contact with vrm chip and pcb. the bottom right red circle are alone in the dark to me. if doesn't make any contact you are one VRM down.


Well... I'm quite sure that first 3 contacts on the top are aligned as they should be, the 4th one is a bit odd, can't say for sure. On the bottom, 1st contact on VRM is just "hanging in the air", 2nd and 3rd have contact to wrong pins and 4th contact on PCB is left alone. You want me to check them with that "tool that beeps when it has contact through 2 pins"? xD


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone have any luck grabbing 780 lightnings? I've been wanting one so bad but I couldn't find it anywhere :[ I just ended up going SLI EVGA ACX SC


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeraoo98*
> 
> Well... I'm quite sure that first 3 contacts on the top are aligned as they should be, the 4th one is a bit odd, can't say for sure. On the bottom, 1st contact on VRM is just "hanging in the air", 2nd and 3rd have contact to wrong pins and 4th contact on PCB is left alone. You want me to check them with that "tool that beeps when it has contact through 2 pins"? xD


I just wondering whre is the "Asus quality control goes"


----------



## staryoshi

I overclocked my 780 just a bit. +50 core, +400 memory brings it to: 1030Mhz Core, 1163Mhz Boost, 6804Mhz Memory.
Currently at +13 core voltage and +7% power limit in Afterburner.

I'll push it harder later, perhaps. I don't have a pressing need to do so outside of curiosity.


----------



## caenlen

GRATS SKYNET ON WINNING MOST HELPFUL ON OCN AWARD!!!

i'm not flashing my bios anymore as I am happy with 1200 core on regular bios, but i did flash once before and it was fun to tinker with none the least


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I overclocked my 780 just a bit. +50 core, +400 memory brings it to: 1030Mhz Core, 1163Mhz Boost, 6804Mhz Memory.
> Currently at +13 core voltage and +7% power limit in Afterburner.
> 
> I'll push it harder later, perhaps. I don't have a pressing need to do so outside of curiosity.


with 1.3v it can easily go above 1350Mhz with not much rush if you are under water. My old 780 I pushed it to 1372mhz and the other one 1385mhz both with my vbios. just ask away if you need a bit of more input on this


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> with 1.3v it can easily go above 1350Mhz with not much rush if you are under water. My old 780 I pushed it to 1372mhz and the other one 1385mhz both with my vbios. just ask away if you need a bit of more input on this


I'm testing at +25mv, +7% power limit, +100 core, +500 mem right now. I have no interest in pushing the voltage much as nothing I do requires me to, even at 1440p. Boosting at 1228mhz core at the moment







I'm only overclocking it at all as a side curiosity


----------



## Leapo

After a lot of tweaking I've started to wrangle my fans into submission. Some serious weirdness going on still, though...

First of all, the way I ran the fan wires (in a tight bundle) caused severe-enough noise on the RPM-sense wire to trigger fault conditions (causing the GPU BIOS to ramp the fan up to 100% periodically). After re-routing my cables, low-speed operation now works as expected. Yay!

That's half the problem solved. The fans now run at low speed and can be adjusted (between 600 and 1300 RPM) perfectly! As long as I stay in this range things are ok.

Now... if I attempt to push the fan speed any HIGHER than 1300RPM, the problem comes back. The fans start going up-and-down between the speed I set and 100%, over and over.

Anyone have any idea how to fix this? I'd love to be able to do a smooth ramp all the way up to 1800 RPM (which is the maximum speed of these Arctic F9 fans).


----------



## pez

How are those of you with the EVGA ACX SC GTX 780 liking your cards? I'm considering picking one up Wednesday at the TigerDirect/CompUSA while I'm up there. It's the same price as Newegg ($509.99 AMIR)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> After a lot of tweaking I've started to wrangle my fans into submission. Some serious weirdness going on still, though...
> 
> First of all, the way I ran the fan wires (in a tight bundle) caused severe-enough noise on the RPM-sense wire to trigger fault conditions (causing the GPU BIOS to ramp the fan up to 100% periodically). After re-routing my cables, low-speed operation now works as expected. Yay!
> 
> That's half the problem solved. The fans now run at low speed and can be adjusted (between 600 and 1300 RPM) perfectly! As long as I stay in this range things are ok.
> 
> Now... if I attempt to push the fan speed any HIGHER than 1300RPM, the problem comes back. The fans start going up-and-down between the speed I set and 100%, over and over.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to fix this? I'd love to be able to do a smooth ramp all the way up to 1800 RPM (which is the maximum speed of these Arctic F9 fans).


How about a nice fan controller and you can set the speeds you want with ease and you forget about this problem and go back to a nice gaming session?








(sorry but its my name: Occamrazor= the simplest solution is [almost] always the right [better]one!)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> How about a nice fan controller and you can set the speeds you want with ease and you forget about this problem and go back to a nice gaming session?


I've looked, but all the fan controllers on the market seem pretty badly made and/or lacking in the features I need.

Do you have a particular one in mind? Corsair Link looks like it would work perfectly, but people are complaining the software it comes with is horrible and buggy.

And I still say a BIOS that doesn't freak-out when aftermarket fans are attached is the most elegant solution (and would help a lot of people). It's just that nobody seems to have found a way to do that yet...


----------



## draterrojam

picking up my 780 tomorrow and can't wait. I noticed that one of my braided cable extensions is not 8pin for the graphics card. I'm thinking of ordering something like this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35134
Should this do the trick? Or should I be worrying about the quality of the cables and just use the ones on the power supply even though they are ugly and I'm trying to do pretty  Any help would be great.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How are those of you with the EVGA ACX SC GTX 780 liking your cards? I'm considering picking one up Wednesday at the TigerDirect/CompUSA while I'm up there. It's the same price as Newegg ($509.99 AMIR)


Fantastic build quality, thoughtful design. Make sure you have plenty of airflow otherwise they'll heat up your case like an easy-bake oven. Overall, I like them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> I've looked, but all the fan controllers on the market seem pretty badly made and/or lacking in the features I need.
> 
> Do you have a particular one in mind? Corsair Link looks like it would work perfectly, but people are complaining the software it comes with is horrible and buggy.
> 
> And I still say a BIOS that doesn't freak-out when aftermarket fans are attached is the most elegant solution (and would help a lot of people). It's just that nobody seems to have found a way to do that yet...


Ill ask a friend of mine that is out in the market for a good one, ill keep you posted!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ill ask a friend of mine that is out in the market for a good one, ill keep you posted!


Small update: I just untied all the fan cables and let them hang freely (far away from most components), now I can adjust all the way up to 1420 RPM before seeing any problems.

This problem is obviously caused, in-whole or in-part, by EM interference. It's starting to look like shortening the cables as much as possible (maybe even shielding them) could fix the problem.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Small update: I just untied all the fan cables and let them hang freely (far away from most components), now I can adjust all the way up to 1420 RPM before seeing any problems.
> 
> This problem is obviously caused, in-whole or in-part, by EM interference. It's starting to look like shortening the cables as much as possible (maybe even shielding them) could fix the problem.


Good one! If its fixed by the shielding post your experience so others may know how to fix something similar in the future!








+Rep for not giving up!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

@rocsage you have no validation you still a member I just need a validation.








@El_Capitan I have the 4mdkw can you provide me the second validation please








@Kalavere can you get me the GPU validation instead of the valid.canardpc thank you

thank you all for sign up the owners form and get it done.


----------



## Anoxy

Watercoolers—do you put any thermal paste on your cards between the vrm die and thermal pads? I'll be re-mounting my blocks here soon since I bought Fuji-Poly Ultra Extreme pads, and I was curious if it will benefit temps at all.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Watercoolers-do you put any thermal paste on your cards between the vrm die and thermal pads? I'll be re-mounting my blocks here soon since I bought Fuji-Poly Ultra Extreme pads, and I was curious if it will benefit temps at all.


I did and it helped about 3°C


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good one! If its fixed by the shielding post your experience so others may know how to fix something similar in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for not giving up!


Haha, thanks for the +Rep









I just shortened the fan cables as much as physically possible, while also making sure to route them so that they don't sit sandwiched between the graphics card and the motherboard. Used solder and shrink-tubing for the best contacts possible.

Guess what? I can now ramp my fans from 600 RPM to 1800 RPM totally smoothly! That's the full range of the fans! Woohoo!

All told, 24 inches of cable (16 feet of wire) was removed from the assembly. lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Haha, thanks for the +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just shortened the fan cables as much as physically possible, while also making sure to route them so that they don't sit sandwiched between the graphics card and the motherboard. Used solder and shrink-tubing for the best contacts possible.
> 
> Guess what? I can now ramp my fans from 600 RPM to 1800 RPM totally smoothly! That's the full range of the fans! Woohoo!
> 
> All told, 24 inches of cable (16 feet of wire) was removed from the assembly. lol


This is the way to go. never lose the hope. I was just talking about this in the titan thread now Hope is my legacy will be the last to die even after I'm gone.


----------



## MunneY

ok, im gonna ask this here and see if you guys can answer...

why does my pc see my top card as card #2 and not #1??? i can figure it out for the life of me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> ok, im gonna ask this here and see if you guys can answer...
> 
> why does my pc see my top card as card #2 and not #1??? i can figure it out for the life of me


really really is not 1 or 2. is 0 and 1. they create software and totally forgot about how and where it does read first.

DOS is were it reads right software is where you eyes read's it just a nice skin to make you fell better. i0 is GPU *O*ne. software read 1 and 2 this is why many ppl are confusing when flashing the GPU for the first time.

Code:



Code:


nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #1 "
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #2 "
nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #3 "
nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #4 "


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone have any luck grabbing 780 lightnings? I've been wanting one so bad but I couldn't find it anywhere :[ I just ended up going SLI EVGA ACX SC


I had been looking at them at my local microcenter(denver) they were at $529 forever. I just checked after I read your post and they have 2 still but they are 629 now, lol. Just like amazon had the 780ti classified for 762.99 one minute and then 984.29 the next. Insanity. Just wish I could pick up something nice without investing @ least 50% of the build in gpus...

Edit: Just noticed they got some at the New York stores if you are up for a trip!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> ok, im gonna ask this here and see if you guys can answer...
> 
> why does my pc see my top card as card #2 and not #1??? i can figure it out for the life of me


Let me guess you have an ASRock mobo. My Extreme6 did the same thing. In a way it's a good idea. The top card gets more load and gets way hotter. Smart of ASRock to make card 1 the lower card and card 2 the top card.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Fantastic build quality, thoughtful design. Make sure you have plenty of airflow otherwise they'll heat up your case like an easy-bake oven. Overall, I like them.


I think the MYST is probably the hottest running card I've owned to date. Noisy, too; but I've adjusted well for it's fairly picky cooling necessities. I'm very intrigued to try NVIDIA again for the first time since SLI 9800GTs.

I appreciate the reply; thank you.


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Anyone at skyn3t that could help me with this?
> 
> Thanks.


I also have a flashed MSI 780 TF IV but I did not have such issues. To me, this sounds like the skyn3t bios is giving your card a lower voltage than the stock bios thus leading to those reduced oc capabilities. Monitor the voltage during the Heaven run with MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z.

The power consumption thing is absolutely normal, your card is not drawing less power than before it's just that the skyn3t bios increases the PT to 330W. So ofc the percentages will be lower


----------



## liberato87

Review of the fullcover Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP for GTX 780 and TITAN , reference design.



very high performance!










enjoy!


----------



## JayKthnx

got in a second 780 acx sc.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got in a second 780 acx sc.


Nice! I just had to send my 780 for RMA due to a chip burning for some odd reason when gaming.


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> I also have a flashed MSI 780 TF IV but I did not have such issues. To me, this sounds like the skyn3t bios is giving your card a lower voltage than the stock bios thus leading to those reduced oc capabilities. Monitor the voltage during the Heaven run with MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z.
> 
> The power consumption thing is absolutely normal, your card is not drawing less power than before it's just that the skyn3t bios increases the PT to 330W. So ofc the percentages will be lower


Hello. Thanks for your reply. The voltage is OK at 1.162V, no issue there. Skyn3t was so kind to help me with the issue and I sent my original bios to them. I think it has to do with different ram timings that is causing this problem.

Thanks for the explanation about the power consumption.


----------



## rhinitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How are those of you with the EVGA ACX SC GTX 780 liking your cards? I'm considering picking one up Wednesday at the Tiger directory/CompUSA while I'm up there. It's the same price as Newegg ($509.99 AMIR)


I own two and love them.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> really really is not 1 or 2. is 0 and 1. they create software and totally forgot about how and where it does read first.
> 
> DOS is were it reads right software is where you eyes read's it just a nice skin to make you fell better. i0 is GPU *O*ne. software read 1 and 2 this is why many ppl are confusing when flashing the GPU for the first time.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #1 "
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #2 "
> nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #3 "
> nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #4 "


I realize that when Im flashing and have had no issues doing that. My problem is in windows. I want to run off my top card but when I disable SLI it runs off the bottom one. This doesn't allow me to use my strongest card as card 1 (or 0) since I put it in on top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Let me guess you have an ASRock mobo. My Extreme6 did the same thing. In a way it's a good idea. The top card gets more load and gets way hotter. Smart of ASRock to make card 1 the lower card and card 2 the top card.


Yup it is. I undersand what your saying and it is a cool option if it was that... an Options.... I dont want to be forced that way.


----------



## kmellz

I need some help in how to permanently OC my Gigabyte 780 WF via custom bios. Gotten part of the way but.. some problems.
Using latest keplerbiostweaker, I've set TDP base clock-3d base clock-boost clock to my max stable of 1241.5mhz, also put boost limit at the same value.
This makes it display those values as default in GPU-Z for example... but when activating the "render window" it only goes up to 1154mhz :/ Interestingly, opening nvidia inspector says that's the guestimated "max boost".

After that I tried setting the max boost 1 step up from my max oc, and also changing the boost tables (had to do an fix invalid entries first), but that now gives me a boost of 1110mhz instead...

Any tips?
Currently using afterburner for the mem clock, power target/temp, voltage and fan curves, probably the next step to fix all of that too and only use ab for fan curves etc... but would like to have at least the core going to it's max, since with the unedited custom bios it doesn't.
Really irritating in for example elder scrolls online, where it stays at 954mhz, and even though the gpu usage is ~60-70% it doesn't clock up, even disabling vsync doesn't make it go higher. Crap engine yeah, but going out into windows and activating the render window in gpuz making it go up to 1241 and then back into eso and it's now at an happy 60fps... great. So it's obviously useful here to go to the max mhz. One of many such situations


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You still aren't supposed to advertise bud


In the future, just ignore the offending poster and report the posts


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I realize that when Im flashing and have had no issues doing that. My problem is in windows. I want to run off my top card but when I disable SLI it runs off the bottom one. This doesn't allow me to use my strongest card as card 1 (or 0) since I put it in on top.
> Yup it is. I undersand what your saying and it is a cool option if it was that... an Options.... I dont want to be forced that way.


My OCD wanted the top card to be card 1 (0) as well, but I never found a way to change it.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> My OCD wanted the top card to be card 1 (0) as well, but I never found a way to change it.


I'd rip my cards out and re-arrange them but I dont wanna have to drain the loop and all


----------



## kmellz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmellz*
> 
> I need some help in how to permanently OC my Gigabyte 780 WF via custom bios. Gotten part of the way but.. some problems.
> Using latest keplerbiostweaker, I've set TDP base clock-3d base clock-boost clock to my max stable of 1241.5mhz, also put boost limit at the same value.
> This makes it display those values as default in GPU-Z for example... but when activating the "render window" it only goes up to 1150mhz :/ Interestingly, opening nvidia inspector says that's the guestimated "max boost".
> 
> After that I tried setting the max boost 1 step up from my max oc, and also changing the boost tables (had to do an fix invalid entries first), but that now gives me a boost of 1110mhz instead...
> 
> Any tips?
> Currently using afterburner for the mem clock, power target/temp, voltage and fan curves, probably the next step to fix all of that too and only use ab for fan curves etc... but would like to have at least the core going to it's max, since with the unedited custom bios it doesn't.
> Really irritating in for example elder scrolls online, where it stays at 954mhz, and even though the gpu usage is ~60-70% it doesn't clock up, even disabling vsync doesn't make it go higher. Crap engine yeah, but going out into windows and activating the render window in gpuz making it go up to 1241 and then back into eso and it's now at an happy 60fps... great. So it's obviously useful here to go to the max mhz. One of many such situations


So, after more testing the best solution I've been able to find so far is to set it all to 1150mhz, so that it at least goes there instead of staying at 954mhz.
Is there some kind of hardlock on 1150mhz for the max boost deeper in the bios/card somewhere? Since everything works just as it should up till there, set anything above that and it just stays there instead.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> got in a second 780 acx sc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmellz*
> 
> So, after more testing the best solution I've been able to find so far is to set it all to 1150mhz, so that it at least goes there instead of staying at 954mhz.
> Is there some kind of hardlock on 1150mhz for the max boost deeper in the bios/card somewhere? Since everything works just as it should up till there, set anything above that and it just stays there instead.


I think this is a bug.

I had set mine using OC Guru (afterburner wasn't working right) to +80 but the clock speed was stuck on 1150.

Any other clock above didn't change the 1150, and/or crashed. Temps were good. Power limit was maxed, voltage was 1.2v

Just restarted OC Guru after I saved the profile, correct reading of 1267 now.

Same issue with Afterburner.


----------



## kmellz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I think this is a bug.
> 
> I had set mine using OC Guru (afterburner wasn't working right) to +80 but the clock speed was stuck on 1150.
> 
> Any other clock above didn't change the 1150, and/or crashed. Temps were good. Power limit was maxed, voltage was 1.2v
> 
> Just restarted OC Guru after I saved the profile, correct reading of 1267 now.
> 
> Same issue with Afterburner.


The problem for me isn't that it can't reach my max oc "at all", if I play more demanding games it gets there.
The problem is that it doesn't always go to the max mhz, which I want it to do. No matter the load on the card! Even if the driver sees "oh ok low load don't have to go to max mhz" it obviously should, since I'm getting subpar fps :/ This is of course also partly a problem with the game(s), but they really shouldn't add this crap without having a workaround, since if it fails, you're screwed. Unless you want to mix around with stuff like K-boost, but I'd rather have it as simple as possible.
They really should add an option for enthusiasts to completely disable boost, go to max mhz, configurable per application.. then everyone else wouldn't be affected. Simple!


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmellz*
> 
> The problem for me isn't that it can't reach my max oc "at all", if I play more demanding games it gets there.
> The problem is that it doesn't always go to the max mhz, which I want it to do. No matter the load on the card! Even if the driver sees "oh ok low load don't have to go to max mhz" it obviously should, since I'm getting subpar fps :/ This is of course also partly a problem with the game(s), but they really shouldn't add this crap without having a workaround, since if it fails, you're screwed. Unless you want to mix around with stuff like K-boost, but I'd rather have it as simple as possible.
> They really should add an option for enthusiasts to completely disable boost, go to max mhz, configurable per application.. then everyone else wouldn't be affected. Simple!


This wont happen as boost is dependent on volts/temps etc
You could try using EVGA precision and setting it to a frame rate that's higher then you can achieve , then i'd think it will sit at the max clock while playing?


----------



## electro2u

Just received a new sealed EVGA 780 SC that wouldn't play nice with the one I already had. It has a BIOS sticker on the back labeled with revision 80.80.21.00.80. I took my main card out and booted up fine with the new card only installed. When I try to backup the BIOS on the new card with GPU-Z it crashes and says BIOS flashing is not supported by this device. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Just received a new sealed EVGA 780 SC that wouldn't play nice with the one I already had. It has a BIOS sticker on the back labeled with revision 80.80.21.00.80. I took my main card out and booted up fine with the new card only installed. When I try to backup the BIOS on the new card with GPU-Z it crashes and says BIOS flashing is not supported by this device. What am I doing wrong?


You need to get the latest version of NVFlash and use that to back up the VBIOS.

To save your BIOS, open up a command prompt and in the command prompt go to the directory where you have NVFlash. For ease of use I always just put it in C:\Classified (since I have a 780 Classy):

1st step
Nvflash --protectoff
(This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash a bios)

2nd step
Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
(This will save the stock bios)

Don't use GPU-Z to save bios, some versions may save your bios corrupted or may not work as you found out.

Be cognizant of whether your cards are A1 or B1. You don't want to put the B1 BIOS on an A1 card.


----------



## electro2u

Thanks sooo much for the response. Is it safe to assume GPU-Z 0.7.7 is correct that both GPUs are B1?

OK so I tried what seemed like the latest version of NVflash from Guru3d, same crash when I tried --protectoff.
Then I tried the latest version of nvflash listed from TechPowerUp: v5.134.0.1 and it said it was successful removing EEPROM write protection. But when I tried --save filename.rom it gave me this:

Code:



Code:


Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8, 4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048x1S, page
Reading adapter firmware image...

ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - Get UEFISupport() failed


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Thanks sooo much for the response. Is it safe to assume GPU-Z 0.7.7 is correct that both GPUs are B1?
> 
> OK so I tried what seemed like the latest version of NVflash from Guru3d, same crash when I tried --protectoff.
> Then I tried the latest version of nvflash listed from TechPowerUp: v5.134.0.1 and it said it was successful removing EEPROM write protection. But when I tried --save filename.rom it gave me this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8, 4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048x1S, page
> Reading adapter firmware image...
> 
> ERROR: PCI Block chain corrupted - PCI Expansion ROM Header not found - Get UEFISupport() failed


I also got that from version 5.134. I believe that there's a verson 5.142 that will work.

Here you go, this should do the trick:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmellz*
> 
> The problem for me isn't that it can't reach my max oc "at all", if I play more demanding games it gets there.
> The problem is that it doesn't always go to the max mhz, which I want it to do. No matter the load on the card! Even if the driver sees "oh ok low load don't have to go to max mhz" it obviously should, since I'm getting subpar fps :/
> They really should add an option for enthusiasts to completely disable boost, go to max mhz, configurable per application.. then everyone else wouldn't be affected. Simple!


So...like turning off turbo clock on intel chips?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I also got that from version 5.134. I believe that there's a verson 5.142 that will work.
> 
> Here you go, this should do the trick:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/


This is how great reputations are made, folks. Thanks a million, Coel.


----------



## Q5Grafx

well i was able to sell the 780 classy without having to know what ram was in it.

thanks for the help guys,
Q5Grafx


----------



## UnderscoreHero

All I know is that mine runs at 1267mhz at all times during Unigine Heaven and BF4. Feels like my i5 is a bottleneck, but utilization isn't at 100%.

OC Guru doesn't have GPU utilization %'s, but if it's running at 1267 constant, I'm assuming it's using 100%.


----------



## Mysterion90

Does anyone know if the MSI Lightnings come with B1 Chips?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmellz*
> 
> The problem for me isn't that it can't reach my max oc "at all", if I play more demanding games it gets there.
> The problem is that it doesn't always go to the max mhz, which I want it to do. No matter the load on the card! Even if the driver sees "oh ok low load don't have to go to max mhz" it obviously should, since I'm getting subpar fps :/ This is of course also partly a problem with the game(s), but they really shouldn't add this crap without having a workaround, since if it fails, you're screwed. Unless you want to mix around with stuff like K-boost, but I'd rather have it as simple as possible.
> They really should add an option for enthusiasts to completely disable boost, go to max mhz, configurable per application.. then everyone else wouldn't be affected. Simple!


You're assuming it's the card. It could be related to the drivers or your Windows settings. Or even your CPU.


----------



## mksteez

Can someone post their overclock settings for an EVGA Superclocked ACX on stock bios? Thanks.
Im trying to find numbers where to start overclocking and limits.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Can someone post their overclock settings for an EVGA Superclocked ACX on stock bios? Thanks.
> Im trying to find numbers where to start overclocking and limits.


Start with the core. Once you're done with that move onto your memory. Your memory type will determine how much it OCs. The ACX SC has either Elpida, Samsung, or Hynix. The Elpida doesn't OC very much.

Start pushing up your core and testing with benchmarks and see how far you can go at stock volts before it starts artifacting or your drivers crash.

In the OP there's more info about OCIng and unlocking volts. There's also the spreadsheet where you can see exactly how far other ACX SCs have OCed and at what voltage.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> All I know is that mine runs at 1267mhz at all times during Unigine Heaven and BF4. Feels like my i5 is a bottleneck, but utilization isn't at 100%.
> 
> OC Guru doesn't have GPU utilization %'s, but if it's running at 1267 constant, I'm assuming it's using 100%.


Not necessarily, clocks will stay the same as long as the load is 50% or above. Once you drop below 50% utilization (usage) at said frequency, core clocks will drop to keep the usage around 50-55%. The less load on the GPU, the less clock speeds, but utilization will be the same.

You can monitor your GPU usage real time using AB's OSD controls during a gaming session.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Not necessarily, clocks will stay the same as long as the load is 50% or above. Once you drop below 50% utilization (usage) at said frequency, core clocks will drop to keep the usage around 50-55%. The less load on the GPU, the less clock speeds, but utilization will be the same.
> 
> You can monitor your GPU usage real time using AB's OSD controls during a gaming session.


mmm, that makes sense.

Afterburner's been buggy for me. I'm using the beta 18. Tried normal release, but voltage control didn't unlock for me. I can change it with OC Guru, which is why I'm using that. Not other reason.


----------



## tx-jose

joined the club this weekend...came from the dark side since I went AMD when the 7000s launched. Now its back to the green team as my Saphire 7950 decided to start getting REALLY hot and no help from Sapphire as my card is our of warranty. Had about $500 to burn and well the 280X is a grate card but im not about to blow $500 on a side grade....lo and behold a pile of EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC cards at my local Tiger Direct.

got my dream card and its sooooooo nice......the ACX cooler is amazingly quiet tho maybe too quiet as I can kinda hear some coil whine when the card is loaded up. Seems to be going away the more i use it.

stock it's boosting to 1097mhz and I have gotten 1200mhz without touching the voltage. seems to be on the raged edge of throttling due to the power target only being 106% but im happy.....sure blows my 7950 out of the water for my 1440P display.

Dont mind the dust....i gave it a air clean later...it was just a test for DOA


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Can someone post their overclock settings for an EVGA Superclocked ACX on stock bios? Thanks.
> Im trying to find numbers where to start overclocking and limits.


Have a read from my guide, it will give you some pointers:
*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Dont mind the dust....i gave it a air clean later...it was just a test for DOA


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have a read from my guide, it will give you some pointers:
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Will start reading! But, how safe is it to flash the bios?
I just got the card today and scared to mess it up!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> joined the club this weekend...came from the dark side since I went AMD when the 7000s launched. Now its back to the green team as my Saphire 7950 decided to start getting REALLY hot and no help from Sapphire as my card is our of warranty. Had about $500 to burn and well the 280X is a grate card but im not about to blow $500 on a side grade....lo and behold a pile of EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC cards at my local Tiger Direct.
> 
> got my dream card and its sooooooo nice......the ACX cooler is amazingly quiet tho maybe too quiet as I can kinda hear some coil whine when the card is loaded up. Seems to be going away the more i use it.
> 
> stock it's boosting to 1097mhz and I have gotten 1200mhz without touching the voltage. seems to be on the raged edge of throttling due to the power target only being 106% but im happy.....sure blows my 7950 out of the water for my 1440P display.
> 
> Dont mind the dust....i gave it a *#####* later...it was just a test for DOA


Come on man, edit that post, you know the TOS rules, no foul language! (i know it wasn't on purpose but still!







)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*


You too, dont spread it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Will start reading! But, how safe is it to flash the bios?
> I just got the card today and scared to mess it up!


Dont be! any borked flash is reversible! We are here to help you if it does!








You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash, our bios for your card is in the OP!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You too, dont spread it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


What me too?

I was just pointing it out, not making an "o" face lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> What me too?
> 
> I was just pointing it out, not making an "o" face lol


Yes i know you too didn't do it on purpose, but you forgot to erase the wrongful context or replace it with #### like i did!








When we quote a post its printed out before our comments thus repeating the text that shouldn't have been written!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes i know you too didn't do it on purpose, but you forgot to erase the wrongful context or replace it with #### like i did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we quote a post its printed out before our comments thus repeating the text that shouldn't have been written!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Oh, my bad lol


----------



## ChromeD2

Howdy!

Fairly new to the forum, tried searching this thread for similar issues and couldn't find anything, I'll admit I haven't gone through all 1800+ pages, but the search tool didn't give me anything to work with.

Got myself a MSI 780 Gaming (N780 TF 3GD5/OC) a few days ago and I'm having an issue with overclocking. It handled up to 1302 core, with memory at 6832, at 1.175v, according to Afterburner . I ran Kombustor's stress tests for a fairly long time (~6hrs), fully stable 99% load (iirc, i used the flame test with 400k particles), no problem whatsoever, at around 60ºC after 30min and for the remaining duration of the test, fans at 75%.

I decided to go with 1241MHz instead to make sure things go smoothly and everything's fine clock-wise on stress tests, even gpu-z's render test gets the clock to 1241. But when I run games or the Heaven benchmark.. It clocks down to 901MHz, sometimes lower, sometimes spikes up to 1180'ish.. . I can get it to 1241 for a while if I run the stress tests with the game running, but if I turn the stress test off it's a matter of 1-2minutes until it downclocks again. It's as if the card thinks the game/benchmark doesn't need that much power, even if I'm under 50fps at the moment and it clearly goes up after I artificially raise it with the stress test.

Being new to a lot in overclocking GPU's (my old 560 Ti didn't downclock regardless of what I did with it, not even idle iirc) I'm unsure of what to do at this point.
I am using the stock BIOS since I have zero experience flashing GPU bios and I'm not sure what's compatible with each version.

Any help deeply appreciated!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Oh, my bad lol


Dont worry, its plain to see that either you or TX- jose didnt do it on purpose, so if i was a moderator, i would edit your posts but im not, so i cant!
As soon as one sees it they will do it for sure!








Take care

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> Howdy!
> 
> Fairly new to the forum, tried searching this thread for similar issues and couldn't find anything, I'll admit I haven't gone through all 1800+ pages, but the search tool didn't give me anything to work with.
> 
> Got myself a MSI 780 Gaming (N780 TF 3GD5/OC) a few days ago and I'm having an issue with overclocking. It handled up to 1302 core, with memory at 6832, at 1.175v, according to Afterburner . I ran Kombustor's stress tests for a fairly long time (~6hrs), fully stable 99% load (iirc, i used the flame test with 400k particles), no problem whatsoever, at around 60ºC after 30min and for the remaining duration of the test, fans at 75%.
> 
> I decided to go with 1241MHz instead to make sure things go smoothly and everything's fine clock-wise on stress tests, even gpu-z's render test gets the clock to 1241. But when I run games or the Heaven benchmark.. It clocks down to 901MHz, sometimes lower, sometimes spikes up to 1180'ish.. . I can get it to 1241 for a while if I run the stress tests with the game running, but if I turn the stress test off it's a matter of 1-2minutes until it downclocks again. It's as if the card thinks the game/benchmark doesn't need that much power, even if I'm under 50fps at the moment and it clearly goes up after I artificially raise it with the stress test.
> 
> Being new to a lot in overclocking GPU's (my old 560 Ti didn't downclock regardless of what I did with it, not even idle iirc) I'm unsure of what to do at this point.
> I am using the stock BIOS since I have zero experience flashing GPU bios and I'm not sure what's compatible with each version.
> 
> Any help deeply appreciated!


Read my guide for a few pointers:
*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

You could be hitting a TDP limit!

Read also my article on TDP:

"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## xxslay3rxx

Can anyone clarify for me that these resistors, or whatever they are, are damaged and is the reason my card wont work at 16x I looked in the box it came in and was able to find one of those little peices


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxslay3rxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone clarify for me that these resistors, or whatever they are, are damaged and is the reason my card wont work at 16x






16X PCIe 2.0 with SB.

Open GPU-Z and start the render test. Check your link speed then.


----------



## ChromeD2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my guide for a few pointers:
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> You could be hitting a TDP limit!
> 
> Read also my article on TDP:
> 
> "The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hmm, I got most of that, I think. But
I'll definitely take time and read your full advanced guide that I somehow missed on the very first post, as it seems to be the best way to go about this. Love a well-structured guide.

That said, wouldn't the TDP limit be hit when doing the stress tests as well? (currently the Power Limit is at 103%, which is the maximum on AB, likely due to me having the Stock BIOS, I'd wager.)
It's just odd (for me







) to have such a great result out of stress testing with high loads and then have it go down during real gaming scenarios with comparatively lower loads on the gpu.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

its showing 8x at 2.0


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxslay3rxx*
> 
> I have already done this earlier and that card is sitting at 8x 1.1, at idle, for some reason i cant display the render, my amd 6950 is in the other pcie slot and its showing 8x @ 2.0 at idle






Mine also idles @ 1.1 speed:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







However I just read your edit and finding that small resistor in your Mobo's box is a little discerning.
But if it works as it should then I guess no need to worry about it.


----------



## xxslay3rxx

I can not get the card to boot in the primary pcie slot unless there is another card in the case along with it, it will boot in the secondary pcie slot but my secondary runs at only 8x, I cant get this card to run 16 lanes and if you count those resitors there are 16 on there and 2 are busted so is that possibly why im not able to run the card at 16x? In my primary pcie slot this card wont even turn the monitor on when computer boots, no bios logo, no nothing, but the card runs fine as long as its put in an 8x environment


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont be! any borked flash is reversible! We are here to help you if it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my guide on how to flash, our bios for your card is in the OP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Is there any way to save the stock bios? Just in case


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Is there anyway to save the stock bios? Just in case


Yes; you can save your stock bios with GPU-Z; click on the little icon next to BIOS version.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Is there anyway to save the stock bios? Just in case


Click the chip icon in GPU-Z 7.7 and save.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> joined the club this weekend...came from the dark side since I went AMD when the 7000s launched. Now its back to the green team as my Saphire 7950 decided to start getting REALLY hot and no help from Sapphire as my card is our of warranty. Had about $500 to burn and well the 280X is a grate card but im not about to blow $500 on a side grade....lo and behold a pile of EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC cards at my local Tiger Direct.
> 
> got my dream card and its sooooooo nice......the ACX cooler is amazingly quiet tho maybe too quiet as I can kinda hear some coil whine when the card is loaded up. Seems to be going away the more i use it.
> 
> stock it's boosting to 1097mhz and I have gotten 1200mhz without touching the voltage. seems to be on the raged edge of throttling due to the power target only being 106% but im happy.....sure blows my 7950 out of the water for my 1440P display.
> 
> Dont mind the dust....i gave it a air clean later...it was just a test for DOA


Nearly in a near exact situation with a different GPU. I'll be going to a TD/CompUSA tomorrow and I'll probably be picking up the same card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Is there any way to save the stock bios? Just in case


GPU-Z doesn't always work. If it doesn't, you can also use NVFlash

To save your BIOS, open up a command prompt and in the command prompt go to the directory where you have NVFlash. For ease of use I always just put it in C:\Classified (since I have a 780 Classy). From the command prompt:

1st step
Nvflash --protectoff
(This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash a bios)

2nd step
Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
(This will save the stock bios)

Use NVFlash v5.142, it can be found here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> Hmm, I got most of that, I think. But
> I'll definitely take time and read your full advanced guide that I somehow missed on the very first post, as it seems to be the best way to go about this. Love a well-structured guide.
> 
> That said, wouldn't the TDP limit be hit when doing the stress tests as well? (currently the Power Limit is at 103%, which is the maximum on AB, likely due to me having the Stock BIOS, I'd wager.)
> It's just odd (for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to have such a great result out of stress testing with high loads and then have it go down during real gaming scenarios with comparatively lower loads on the gpu.


Yap, that will happen with hitting the TDP limit! Our bios have increased TDP limit to MIN 330W - MAX 500W for the GTX 780!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Is there any way to save the stock bios? Just in case


Sure! Just press #2 in EZ3flash!











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Yes; you can save your stock bios with GPU-Z; click on the little icon next to BIOS version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Click the chip icon in GPU-Z 7.7 and save.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> GPU-Z doesn't always work. If it doesn't, you can also use NVFlash
> 
> To save your BIOS, open up a command prompt and in the command prompt go to the directory where you have NVFlash. For ease of use I always just put it in C:\Classified (since I have a 780 Classy). From the command prompt:
> 
> 1st step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> (This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash a bios)
> 
> 2nd step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> (This will save the stock bios)
> 
> Use NVFlash v5.142, it can be found here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/


Thanks guys. Gonna give it a try.

my stock bios is 80.80.31.00.82 -- which one should i use?

also included my bios if anyone can tweak it like the skyn3t ones.

GK110.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## JWak-1

I've got an EVGA 780 with BIOS 80.80.21.00.80, which is supposedly the newer BIOS associated with the B1 Stepping, but GPU-Z states that my card is the A1 stepping.

I've read elsewhere (EVGA forums mostly) that this may be a bug in GPU-Z and is causing some headaches for 780Ti and non-Ti owners, a few people saying that taking the cooler off to see the chip is the only way to really tell if it is infact an A1 or B1 chip.

Can someone, maybe the always helpful all-knowing Skynet, maybe shed some light on this for me please?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I've got an EVGA 780 with BIOS 80.80.21.00.80, which is supposedly the newer BIOS associated with the B1 Stepping, but GPU-Z states that my card is the A1 stepping.
> 
> I've read elsewhere (EVGA forums mostly) that this may be a bug in GPU-Z and is causing some headaches for 780Ti and non-Ti owners, a few people saying that taking the cooler off to see the chip is the only way to really tell if it is infact an A1 or B1 chip.
> 
> Can someone, maybe the always helpful all-knowing Skynet, maybe shed some light on this for me please?


As I understand it, if your card ships with BIOS 80.80.xxx it's a B1 stepping.
I had the exact same BIOS version that came on a card I received sealed, but I also managed to get GPU-z to see it as B1....
In a related story, I had a brand new card I sold just other day and it had a BIOS sticker on it marked:
80.80.*31*.00.80
I'm trying to get ahold of that BIOS version because the buyer requested the original... which I have misplaced. I sent him the version you quoted.

It's taken me until yesterday from... November to figure out B1 gets Skyn3t BIOS v4 and A1 gets BIOS v3 or 3A... I just didn't get it because if you have a B1 stepping card the A1 BIOS works OK on it. I haven't tried the reverse and I wouldn't.


----------



## JWak-1

So I do have a B1 card......... Weird, going to make selling it to any discerning chap who wants a B1 card a few years down the road a bit tricky maybe.

Doesn't make sense why some cards that are B1 say B1 in GPU-Z and others don't, its either a bug in the BIOS or a bug in GPU-Z, right?

Edit: WOW, talk about timing. I just updated GPU-Z to 0.7.7 and after having this card for 4 and half months GPU-Z has been updated to fix this, it now says B1. (see attached pic)


----------



## ChromeD2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, that will happen with hitting the TDP limit! Our bios have increased TDP limit to MIN 330W - MAX 500W for the GTX 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hello again!

Experimented with the rev4 BIOS for MSI on the first post and the results are quite different, if mixed! I followed all the steps in your guide carefully and all seems to be in order.

With it, I can no longer safely OC the Memory with AB past +150 without drivers resetting/system crashing (left it at +100 for the stability test overnight).
The core's result depends on the test/game used. In most (though not all) situations I have gotten it to stay at 1293MHz stable and at around 60-62ºC (fans at 75%) and gained about 90 points on the Heaven benchmark. The only test that has a negative result is MSI Kombustor's default "stress test" that you can call from AB's K button. It goes way over on the TDP and downclocks down to 901, sometimes even lower.

Still a lot for me to learn here, and reading other's experiences surely will help!

EDIT: I also seem to have it at 1.213 in AB's slider instead of 1.212? Anything I should do there?


----------



## mksteez

Flashed my bios but didnt like the constant 1.212 voltage its running at. Is that how its supposed to be?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> Hello again!
> 
> Experimented with the rev4 BIOS for MSI on the first post and the results are quite different, if mixed! I followed all the steps in your guide carefully and all seems to be in order.
> 
> With it, I can no longer safely OC the Memory with AB past +150 without drivers resetting/system crashing (left it at +100 for the stability test overnight).
> The core's result depends on the test/game used. In most (though not all) situations I have gotten it to stay at 1293MHz stable and at around 60-62ºC (fans at 75%) and gained about 90 points on the Heaven benchmark. The only test that has a negative result is MSI Kombustor's default "stress test" that you can call from AB's K button. It goes way over on the TDP and downclocks down to 901, sometimes even lower.
> 
> Still a lot for me to learn here, and reading other's experiences surely will help!
> 
> EDIT: I also seem to have it at 1.213 in AB's slider instead of 1.212? Anything I should do there?


Probably due to tighter memory timings you cant OC as much as with stock bios, with mem OC you will have meager fps gains but with core OC they will be substantially higher, on the other hand mem OC might hamper your core OC stability as it takes current away! thats why you should find your max core clock first, Valley likes mem OC more than core! with benches you might have to compromise both clocks, but in games the prevalent is core clock and only some will give you higher fps with mem OC!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Flashed my bios but didnt like the constant 1.212 voltage its running at. Is that how its supposed to be?


Reinstall drivers and OC utilities!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Flashed my bios but didnt like the constant 1.212 voltage its running at. Is that how its supposed to be?


Don't think so, mine lets me change from 1.212V.


----------



## mksteez

I shoul'dve been more specific, but is the card supposed to downclock when barely in use like the stock bios? (voltage and clocks)

Edit: will give it a try again and reinstall drivers.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I am sure I know the solution, clean driver install and clean install on MSI Afterburner tool, but any idea how i lost my sliders for voltage and power?

Been running SKyn3t Bios 3 80.10.37.00.80 for quite some time now with no issues.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I know the solution, clean driver install and clean install on MSI Afterburner tool, but any idea how i lost my sliders for voltage and power?
> 
> Been running SKyn3t Bios 3 80.10.37.00.80 for quite some time now with no issues.


Go to settings and tick the "enable voltage control" and "enable voltage monitoring"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Picked up my GTX 780 SC today! Not sure if I'm really going to get to use it much tonight...but tomorrow night







.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Picked up my GTX 780 SC today! Not sure if I'm really going to get to use it much tonight...but tomorrow night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's a great card. Did you get the ACX?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go to settings and tick the "enable voltage control" and "enable voltage monitoring"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Occam if you click my picture, those boxes are already ticked off.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Occam if you click my picture, those boxes are already ticked off.


Delete profiles folder and restart AB!








Or you might need to reinstall drivers again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry, its plain to see that either you or TX- jose didnt do it on purpose, so if i was a moderator, i would edit your posts but im not, so i cant!
> As soon as one sees it they will do it for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Lol derp. Didn't use it in a derogatory since so I thought it was implied that I blew the dust out. Lel.

I will blame being excited for getting my first high end card. Lol never had one before I was always mid range and single gpu because by the time I could afford a 2nd one I was 2gens behind lol


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Lol derp. Didn't use it in a derogatory since so I thought it was implied that I blew the dust out. Lel.
> 
> I will blame being excited for getting my first high end card. Lol never had one before I was always mid range and single gpu because by the time I could afford a 2nd one I was 2gens behind lol


I had the same thinking....2nd 670 or 780, decided to get the better single gpu solution.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I had the same thinking....2nd 670 or 780, decided to get the better single gpu solution.


Well I actually wanted a 2nd 7950 but with the mining crap that priced the 7950 right at GTX 780 territory...it was a no brainer really...and once I sell my 7950...I will recover at least 50% of the 780 cost


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Well I actually wanted a 2nd 7950 but with the mining crap that priced the 7950 right at GTX 780 territory...it was a no brainer really...and once I sell my 7950...I will recover at least 50% of the 780 cost


Yah, AMD market is kinda nuts now.......


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It's a great card. Did you get the ACX?


Yeah...haven't installed it as I'm not home yet, but the thing in the store display case looked like a monster. I believe it's about a 1/2-1 inch longer than my current card. I could be wrong, but I remember thinking...christ, this is big.


----------



## ChromeD2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably due to tighter memory timings you cant OC as much as with stock bios, with mem OC you will have meager fps gains but with core OC they will be substantially higher, on the other hand mem OC might hamper your core OC stability as it takes current away! thats why you should find your max core clock first, Valley likes mem OC more than core! with benches you might have to compromise both clocks, but in games the prevalent is core clock and only some will give you higher fps with mem OC!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


What about the 1.213v in AB being enforced in the UI instead of 1.212? It's a minor difference and I probably shouldn't worry, but after reading so much about the 1.212v on air "limit" I do feel compelled to ask! (It reads 1.231/1.238 on the monitor so the 1.24 real ceiling is never hit anyway).
Already nuked drivers with DDU / Reinstalled MSI AB to be sure it wasn't related to that.

Enjoying a stable 1306MHz OC during gaming and benchmarks other than the "K" button on MSI AB which downclocks as mentioned before.

Thanks for all the help and awesome replies, btw. Never had such an easy time OC'ing anything before! How's the policy on Rep'ing / Thanking posts around here, btw? I feel I owe you some of that


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Yah, AMD market is kinda nuts now.......


I love AMD as well but that much for a 2nd 7950 is just ridiculous. I was looking at a side grade to a 280X for the same price as a GTX 780?? I dont think so!!! and my local Tiger Direct had 290Xs in stock...even the MSI Gaming Edition one!!!.........for $699 no thanks! Price to performance is not there for me...and I'm glad i went green for this gen...cant wait for the 800s to drop so I can get a 2nd 780


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> What about the 1.213v in AB being enforced in the UI instead of 1.212? It's a minor difference and I probably shouldn't worry, but after reading so much about the 1.212v on air "limit" I do feel compelled to ask! (It reads 1.231/1.238 on the monitor so the 1.24 real ceiling is never hit anyway).
> Already nuked drivers with DDU / Reinstalled MSI AB to be sure it wasn't related to that.
> 
> Enjoying a stable 1306MHz OC during gaming and benchmarks other than the "K" button on MSI AB which downclocks as mentioned before.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and awesome replies, btw. Never had such an easy time OC'ing anything before! How's the policy on Rep'ing / Thanking posts around here, btw? I feel I owe you some of that


Dont worry about that 0.001V discrepancy!







Thats a good OC with that voltage!








There is a "rep" button under every post in the lower right corner, you use it (if you wish) every time you find a post is useful !

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Q5Grafx

i setup my 3say sli last week. i have the asus sabertooth so it has the 3.5 sli setup. the two cards that are together seem to get into a thermal runaway under load quickly. i have to close down whatever im running and let the fans do their work and cool it down again. wondering if this is a common thing that i will just have to go water cooled if im gonna run 3 way sli or is there a solution.


----------



## Q5Grafx

sorry stats are the monster machine in my sig.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> i setup my 3say sli last week. i have the asus sabertooth so it has the 3.5 sli setup. the two cards that are together seem to get into a thermal runaway under load quickly. i have to close down whatever im running and let the fans do their work and cool it down again. wondering if this is a common thing that i will just have to go water cooled if im gonna run 3 way sli or is there a solution.


ACX will always dump hot air into the case getting your cards hotter!
Going water is the best route IMO!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Got the EVGA gtx 780 the other day, now waiting on my 1440p monitor to get here!!


----------



## maximus7651000

Which one did you get? ACX? I just put my 780 hydro coppers in last week...love these cards!


----------



## pez

I'm thinking my custom watercooling journey is going to start with this card. Something simple and easy to maintain, and that has a great waterblock.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Which one did you get? ACX? I just put my 780 hydro coppers in last week...love these cards!


yea I grabbed the acx, had the gtx760 ftw and did the step up program for the 780! love it so far! I really want to do a custom water cooling loop for my next build! was out of my budget on this one!


----------



## Q5Grafx

thanks Ed. i guess ill start looking into a second loop. after all whats another $600 when i already got $8k into this machine


----------



## santrik

Which one of the two Gigabyte BIOS:es should I use out of skyn3ts arsenal?

There is the *skyn3t-GB-Ghz-Edition* and the *skyn3t-GB-WF-rev4*

I'm having mixed feelings since on the box of my GPU:s it says *WF3 OC-Version rev.2*

This gives me two 8-pin PCI-e sockets on the PCB and the 80.80.31.00.0D *stock bios*.

The *"skyn3t-GB-WF-rev4"* gives me a BIOS named *80.80.21.00.39* which rings a "no-no-bell" to me because of the 21.00.39 ending...

The *"skyn3t-GB-Ghz-Edition"* gives me a BIOS named *80.80.31.00.0E*, but before updating nVflash warns me about a mismatch between the "Subsystem IDs"

*<1458.3624> (stock)* and the *<1458.3604> (skyn3t-GB-Ghz-Edition)*

Does anyone have any clue of which one I should use?

Oh right, since I have theese cards working in SLi. Which one should I have the display connected too, does it matter(?), one of the cards got 64,2% in ASIC value, and the other has 82,2%, the one with the higher value is in the top PCI-e-slot.

And when I'm playing games like BF4 or whatever the lower one (with the bad ASIC) keeps it self approx 26-39Mhz below the other one. Is this because it's the Slave-gpu or just because it's the one with a more bad ASIC and that keeps it from reaching the same value as the other one? - It's not that I think I'll get notifyable performance increase out of those last few Mhz,

- but it frustrates me to the tops of the OCD walls that they're not working at the same speed.

I was thinking to put the DVI-DL-cable in the lower GPU and by that forcing it to work at maximum speed - my thought was that it was not utilized to its fullest hence the lower clock..?

Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## EliteReplay

i dont know you guys but i think im the only one that loves the blower cooler


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Which one of the two Gigabyte BIOS:es should I use out of skyn3ts arsenal?
> 
> There is the *skyn3t-GB-Ghz-Edition* and the *skyn3t-GB-WF-rev4*
> 
> I'm having mixed feelings since on the box of my GPU:s it says *WF3 OC-Version rev.2*
> 
> This gives me two 8-pin PCI-e sockets on the PCB and the 80.80.31.00.0D *stock bios*.
> 
> The *"skyn3t-GB-WF-rev4"* gives me a BIOS named *80.80.21.00.39* which rings a "no-no-bell" to me because of the 21.00.39 ending...
> 
> The *"skyn3t-GB-Ghz-Edition"* gives me a BIOS named *80.80.31.00.0E*, but before updating nVflash warns me about a mismatch between the "Subsystem IDs"
> 
> *<1458.3624> (stock)* and the *<1458.3604> (skyn3t-GB-Ghz-Edition)*
> 
> Does anyone have any clue of which one I should use?
> 
> Oh right, since I have theese cards working in SLi. Which one should I have the display connected too, does it matter(?), one of the cards got 64,2% in ASIC value, and the other has 82,2%, the one with the higher value is in the top PCI-e-slot.
> 
> And when I'm playing games like BF4 or whatever the lower one (with the bad ASIC) keeps it self approx 26-39Mhz below the other one. Is this because it's the Slave-gpu or just because it's the one with a more bad ASIC and that keeps it from reaching the same value as the other one? - It's not that I think I'll get notifyable performance increase out of those last few Mhz,
> 
> - but it frustrates me to the tops of the OCD walls that they're not working at the same speed.
> 
> I was thinking to put the DVI-DL-cable in the lower GPU and by that forcing it to work at maximum speed - my thought was that it was not utilized to its fullest hence the lower clock..?
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thanks.


The boost clocks on 780s are all over the place, so it's unlikely that 2 cards are going to have the exact same boost. Stock boost does seem to have something to do with ASIC.

If you want them running at the same clocks, flash a custom BIOS. I'm not familiar with your cards though so I'm not sure which BIOS you should flash.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The boost clocks on 780s are all over the place, so it's unlikely that 2 cards are going to have the exact same boost. Stock boost does seem to have something to do with ASIC.
> 
> If you want them running at the same clocks, flash a custom BIOS. I'm not familiar with your cards though so I'm not sure which BIOS you should flash.


Yea, they were acting fairly weird in AB. I putted on the GHz BIOS and did this;

I had a slight memory of that EVGA Precision X had an option to clock each individual card with different voltages and different clockspeeds.
And so it was









So I putted the card with the best ASIC value at the bottom forcing that card to work at the same speed as the upper card but with less voltage; with this done the bottom card does not produce as much heat as it would've done in AB since in AB both cards sync and using an aweful lot more power then what is necessary.

By getting PrecisionX I could regulate the voltage feed to the bottom card with the good ASIC to [email protected] and having it running in the maximum stable speed of the upper card with bad ASIC, which is: [email protected] and releasing as little heat as possible due to the low voltage fed.. And having the upper card being fed 1.212v and running 1215Mhz and releasing heat up in the fans that suck air out of the case









So it's all "efficient" in terms of what gives away the most heat right now.. - Or atleast as "efficient" as it could be on WFx3









I hope you guys get what I mean, it has been a long day and my spelling isn't at it's very best atm..

Live your life well
Santrik


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont know you guys but i think im the only one that loves the blower cooler


You're not the not one, plus the blower probably does a good job with VRM temperatures, which is important because there's no monitoring for VRMs on these cards.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> yea I grabbed the acx, had the gtx760 ftw and did the step up program for the 780! love it so far! I really want to do a custom water cooling loop for my next build! was out of my budget on this one!


It runs ridiculously cool on idle/non-gaming use. The highest I get it up to while browsing the web and listening to music is 32C. I have to get my in-game OSD setup to see what my load temps are, but from the quick minimize I did during BF4, it looked like 65 or 66 was what it was hitting.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It runs ridiculously cool on idle/non-gaming use. The highest I get it up to while browsing the web and listening to music is 32C. I have to get my in-game OSD setup to see what my load temps are, but from the quick minimize I did during BF4, it looked like 65 or 66 was what it was hitting.


i guess mine is a little cooler at idle and a little warmer under full load lol

I get 28* while browsing the web and 78* on abaslute max after about a hour round of 64 man conquest server full. but I blame my case having poor ventilation









anyone recomend a 200MM fan that moves a lot of air? I have a Coolermaster megaflow in my 650D case but I dont think it moves enough air.....

would I be better off cutting up the front and putting 2 120s or 2 140s??

i have my air set up like this:

Intake- Front 200MM Collermaster MF set to 12V

Exhaust- H100i in the roof with Corsair SP120s in push

Exhaust- rear 120mm Corsar AF120

All Corsair fans are the quiet editions on 12V

any help?? Im not too fussy when it comes to noise but I like to keep it as quiet as i can


----------



## stickg1

I had flashed my card back to stock a few weeks back to use on the stock cooler for a bit.

I just now flashed back to skyn3t and decided to use your EZFlash utility. It was extremely easy and fast. Just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to do all of this! Thanks!


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It runs ridiculously cool on idle/non-gaming use. The highest I get it up to while browsing the web and listening to music is 32C. I have to get my in-game OSD setup to see what my load temps are, but from the quick minimize I did during BF4, it looked like 65 or 66 was what it was hitting.


Yea my 780 runs a lot cooler than my 760 ftw did, even when I have the 780 overclocked! I have my 780 over clocked +196MHz on the GPU and +250MHz on the Mem, and overvoltage turned on + 38 and mine is around 64-69 playing battlefield 4. Im pretty new to overclocking, does that seem like a decent overclock for the 780?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> Yea my 780 runs a lot cooler than my 760 ftw did, even when I have the 780 overclocked! I have my 780 over clocked +196MHz on the GPU and +250MHz on the Mem, and overvoltage turned on + 38 and mine is around 64-69 playing battlefield 4. Im pretty new to overclocking, does that seem like a decent overclock for the 780?


Someone is probably better at answering that than me







. I'm kinda new to NVIDIA GPUs again.

I've got a couple problems, though...unfortunately.

Borderlands 2 is crashing with PhysX on high. It does it on low, too, but it seems like the driver is able to restart itself in time for the game to not do a complete crash.

BF4 has crashed once to a "Directx...etc.' message, which seems like a driver crash as it happened with my MYST, too. The last crash and when I stopped playing was just a plain crash.

What I find odd is that the card isn't overheating... it's not exceeding even 65C on either game. I'm running latest WHQL drivers (334.89 I believe) and latest PhysX drivers. If any of you have some tips or suggestions, or even some common knowledge I may not know, I'd love to hear it. I've read a bit about people downclocking to stock clocks and not having a single problem afterwards, but I'm hoping that's not the case.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is probably better at answering that than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm kinda new to NVIDIA GPUs again.
> 
> I've got a couple problems, though...unfortunately.
> 
> Borderlands 2 is crashing with PhysX on high. It does it on low, too, but it seems like the driver is able to restart itself in time for the game to not do a complete crash.
> 
> BF4 has crashed once to a "Directx...etc.' message, which seems like a driver crash as it happened with my MYST, too. The last crash and when I stopped playing was just a plain crash.
> 
> What I find odd is that the card isn't overheating... it's not exceeding even 65C on either game. I'm running latest WHQL drivers (334.89 I believe) and latest PhysX drivers. If any of you have some tips or suggestions, or even some common knowledge I may not know, I'd love to hear it. I've read a bit about people downclocking to stock clocks and not having a single problem afterwards, but I'm hoping that's not the case.


The only thing I can think of right now in my 1AM foggy state is to A.) completely flush the drivers & re-install B.) Try bumping up the voltage & power target via msi-afterburner/precX Just crank it up to the stock max of +38mv, and take the power target to 106% C.) .Try uninstalling the new physX then re-installing an older PhysX


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Someone is probably better at answering that than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm kinda new to NVIDIA GPUs again.
> 
> I've got a couple problems, though...unfortunately.
> 
> Borderlands 2 is crashing with PhysX on high. It does it on low, too, but it seems like the driver is able to restart itself in time for the game to not do a complete crash.
> 
> BF4 has crashed once to a "Directx...etc.' message, which seems like a driver crash as it happened with my MYST, too. The last crash and when I stopped playing was just a plain crash.
> 
> What I find odd is that the card isn't overheating... it's not exceeding even 65C on either game. I'm running latest WHQL drivers (334.89 I believe) and latest PhysX drivers. If any of you have some tips or suggestions, or even some common knowledge I may not know, I'd love to hear it. I've read a bit about people downclocking to stock clocks and not having a single problem afterwards, but I'm hoping that's not the case.


How are you installing your drivers? Driver remnants seem to be causing a good deal of problems lately. Uninstall your drivers, run DDU (available from Guru 3D), do clean install. That seems to help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I had flashed my card back to stock a few weeks back to use on the stock cooler for a bit.
> 
> I just now flashed back to skyn3t and decided to use your EZFlash utility. It was extremely easy and fast. Just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to do all of this! Thanks!


Thanks! We do it for the love of it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Someone is probably better at answering that than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm kinda new to NVIDIA GPUs again.
> 
> I've got a couple problems, though...unfortunately.
> 
> Borderlands 2 is crashing with PhysX on high. It does it on low, too, but it seems like the driver is able to restart itself in time for the game to not do a complete crash.
> 
> BF4 has crashed once to a "Directx...etc.' message, which seems like a driver crash as it happened with my MYST, too. The last crash and when I stopped playing was just a plain crash.
> 
> What I find odd is that the card isn't overheating... it's not exceeding even 65C on either game. I'm running latest WHQL drivers (334.89 I believe) and latest PhysX drivers. If any of you have some tips or suggestions, or even some common knowledge I may not know, I'd love to hear it. I've read a bit about people downclocking to stock clocks and not having a single problem afterwards, but I'm hoping that's not the case.


Do what the guys said above, OR if its like my system AVOID the 334 drivers branch all together as i have had only but crashes in every game with all of them, i had to revert back to 332.21 every time (all of this of course after using DDU)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only thing I can think of right now in my 1AM foggy state is to A.) completely flush the drivers & re-install B.) Try bumping up the voltage & power target via msi-afterburner/precX Just crank it up to the stock max of +38mv, and take the power target to 106% C.) .Try uninstalling the new physX then re-installing an older PhysX


I will give that a try as well. I was trying to wrap my head around the PrecX software and noticed those two settings, but wasn't sure exactly what they meant. What exactly does it mean for the 'power target'?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> How are you installing your drivers? Driver remnants seem to be causing a good deal of problems lately. Uninstall your drivers, run DDU (available from Guru 3D), do clean install. That seems to help.


Well since I was coming from AMD, before I installed my NV drivers, I ran DriverFusion to clean up the remaining AMD driver (or at least I hope it did). Then I restarted, and installed NV drivers. I didn't know there was a dedicated display driver uninstaller, though. Good tool to have; thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks! We do it for the love of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do what the guys said above, OR if its like my system AVOID the 334 drivers branch all together as i have had only but crashes in every game with all of them, i had to revert back to 332.21 every time (all of this of course after using DDU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yeah, if all else fails, I'll give that a try. If anything, my system could most likely use a fresh install of Win7.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I will give that a try as well. I was trying to wrap my head around the PrecX software and noticed those two settings, but wasn't sure exactly what they meant. What exactly does it mean for the 'power target'?
> Well since I was coming from AMD, before I installed my NV drivers, I ran DriverFusion to clean up the remaining AMD driver (or at least I hope it did). Then I restarted, and installed NV drivers. I didn't know there was a dedicated display driver uninstaller, though. Good tool to have; thanks!
> Yeah, if all else fails, I'll give that a try. If anything, my system could most likely use a fresh install of Win7.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


Here you go, last version:

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html

Read my article on TDP:

"_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw_)"

And also have a read here for some pointers, my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go, last version:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html
> 
> Read my article on TDP:
> 
> "_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw_)"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Interesting read! Thank you, sir.

Also, just to put my mind at ease, regarding having/needing to up that % slider; does that mean something is possibly wrong somewhere in my system? Such as MB not providing enough power at the PCIe slot, or the PSU possibly going/on the fritz.

Also, should I go straight for 106%, or inch it up one by one?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Interesting read! Thank you, sir.
> 
> Also, just to put my mind at ease, regarding having/needing to up that % slider; does that mean something is possibly wrong somewhere in my system? Such as MB not providing enough power at the PCIe slot, or the PSU possibly going/on the fritz.
> 
> Also, should I go straight for 106%, or inch it up one by one?


It shouldn't be any of those things. The power slider basically tells the card how much it can draw not how much it will draw. I would try getting off the 334 driver set first though.


----------



## Zubei

New owner of a EVGA GTX 780 SC here, along with a whole new system. May I ask what seems to be the most common Overclocking potential of these cards? I was tempted to return and exchange the SC for the Classy, but I wasn't sure if the price difference was worth it or not.

I had gotten the Core to +100 and Mem to +500 without adjusting voltage and it seemed to like it, or so I thought. As I was playing Planetside 2 the game froze on me, I alt tabbed and went back and it was running fine, but then it froze again, so I set the card back to default on Precision X and it was ok after that. Then I was playing EverQuest Next Landmark this morning without OC and the drivers crashed, so I was wondering why that would be. Im on the latest drivers too.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> New owner of a EVGA GTX 780 SC here, along with a whole new system. May I ask what seems to be the most common Overclocking potential of these cards? I was tempted to return and exchange the SC for the Classy, but I wasn't sure if the price difference was worth it or not.
> 
> I had gotten the Core to +100 and Mem to +500 without adjusting voltage and it seemed to like it, or so I thought. As I was playing Planetside 2 the game froze on me, I alt tabbed and went back and it was running fine, but then it froze again, so I set the card back to default on Precision X and it was ok after that. Then I was playing EverQuest Next Landmark this morning without OC and the drivers crashed, so I was wondering why that would be. Im on the latest drivers too.


I've got a SC (with ACX cooler) and so far I have +83 on the core with +38mv (giving me essentially +121 on the core at 1.2v). It boosts to 1215mhz, and is rock solid, can play Crysis 3 and BF4 all day, as well as Firestrike. Got Firestrike to run 1215mhz and 7000 (+500) on the memory but haven't tested memory in games yet, I just went up in stages for Firestrike at this point.

That's obviously with the stock BIOS. When I tried putting the core up to +90, it kept bouncing back off the power limit and seemed to actually reduce my clocks, the overlay would stay at 1215 most of the time in Crysis 3 at +83, but would often be at 1189-1202 when pushed to +90.

I had hoped for more, but I think 1200+ is a good target for a 780 that isnt a classy/lightning on stock bios.


----------



## Zubei

Thank you for the reply, ill try setting it lower and increase the voltage and see how it goes. Do you think exchanging for a classy at a price difference of about 60 is worth it?

Also, while using the 3DMark demo to bench, on the first demo, with the ships flying around a really loud and annoying squeal would come from my machine, which would increase and decrease pitch as various things happened on my screen. What the heck could cause that?


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply, ill try setting it lower and increase the voltage and see how it goes. Do you think exchanging for a classy at a price difference of about 60 is worth it?
> 
> Also, while using the 3DMark demo to bench, on the first demo, with the ships flying around a really loud and annoying squeal would come from my machine, which would increase and decrease pitch as various things happened on my screen. What the heck could cause that?


Unless you are using a 120-144hz screen and can't get those frame rates in your chosen games I wouldn't bother upgrading personally. People on here will tell you to upgrade for the power, which is a perfectly valid reason, but depends on what you want.

If you want more power, get a Classy and put one of Skynets bios on the second bios chip. If you're like me and just want some extra performance at stock bios then stick with your SC.

As for the noise, I'd guess that its either a high fan profile, or you have some coil whine of some description, which is normal. Spend the extra 60 on a decent headset and you'll never hear it while you're gaming.

Edit: Some coil whine is acceptable, obviously I can't tell just how loud and annoying the noise your gpu is making, if its ridiculous then by all means send it back. Film it and upload it if you're not sure.


----------



## Zubei

Awesome, thanks. Ill stick with the SC and "maybe" do a step up in a few months. I have only gotten the insane Coil Whine during the first 3DMark demo. Never got it during FireStrike or Heaven. Occasionally during some games. Even my gf who was sitting on the couch watching tv was asking *** that noise was.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Interesting read! Thank you, sir.
> 
> Also, just to put my mind at ease, regarding having/needing to up that % slider; does that mean something is possibly wrong somewhere in my system? Such as MB not providing enough power at the PCIe slot, or the PSU possibly going/on the fritz.
> 
> Also, should I go straight for 106%, or inch it up one by one?


Just what "my partner in crime" Skupp says!








Only if you are having inexplicable shutdowns, bring the slider a bit down to see it if fixes it as sometimes the power draw shoots up and trips the OCP in the PSU!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> New owner of a EVGA GTX 780 SC here, along with a whole new system. May I ask what seems to be the most common Overclocking potential of these cards? I was tempted to return and exchange the SC for the Classy, but I wasn't sure if the price difference was worth it or not.
> 
> I had gotten the Core to +100 and Mem to +500 without adjusting voltage and it seemed to like it, or so I thought. As I was playing Planetside 2 the game froze on me, I alt tabbed and went back and it was running fine, but then it froze again, so I set the card back to default on Precision X and it was ok after that. Then I was playing EverQuest Next Landmark this morning without OC and the drivers crashed, so I was wondering why that would be. Im on the latest drivers too.


Leave the memory at stock, Oc'ed it will bring you far less fps than the core! OC the core as far as you can go, then go for the memory but IMO its not worth it and its the second cause of freezes and crashes just behind not enough voltage! Mem Oc is good for benches but for games the gains are in the core not the memory!








(as you have no control over the memory voltage, high memory OC will diminish you core OC as its will draw more current away from the core!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. Ill stick with the SC and "maybe" do a step up in a few months. I have only gotten the insane Coil Whine during the first 3DMark demo. Never got it during FireStrike or Heaven. Occasionally during some games. Even my gf who was sitting on the couch watching tv was asking *** that noise was.


For $60 you give the Classy a pass? You give up "free" voltage control up to 1,350V? and better VRM section? Really?
+1300mhz doesnt sound nice to you?








Come on man get the deal!!!!!









My article on coil whine:

_"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage probably changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!








"_
Get some thermal pads on the inductors, it will lessen the coil whine!











In red and yellow

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

Lol, damn. You got me second guessing. I bought all of my parts at Microcenter in Boston. I wasnt even going to buy everything there but I got a pretty good deal on everything. Cost just over 1400 for my setup. The 780 SC w/ACX was 540. The Classified is $600, both with mail in rebates bringing it down $20 or so. Is it really worth the extra cash? I can drive to Microcenter in about 25 min.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Lol, damn. You got me second guessing. I bought all of my parts at Microcenter in Boston. I wasnt even going to buy everything there but I got a pretty good deal on everything. Cost just over 1400 for my setup. The 780 SC w/ACX was 540. The Classified is $600, both with mail in rebates bringing it down $20 or so. Is it really worth the extra cash? I can drive to Microcenter in about 25 min.


Oh, when you said '60' I had assumed you meant £, didn't expect Americans to be on this time of day.

£60 is $100
$60 is £35.

For $60 I'd go for it, the difference is far greater here in the UK from most places. Occam knows far more than I do, but get whichever fufills your needs, if you're not going to push the extra voltage and OC's, its still wasted money.


----------



## Zubei

Yea, thanks. I may try to exchange it over the weekend just to have it last me a bit longer in the long run then. Plus, it'll give me a reason to go back and try to get some of the free games I was supposed to get when I bought all my parts since they had run out. lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Lol, damn. You got me second guessing. I bought all of my parts at Microcenter in Boston. I wasnt even going to buy everything there but I got a pretty good deal on everything. Cost just over 1400 for my setup. The 780 SC w/ACX was 540. The Classified is $600, both with mail in rebates bringing it down $20 or so. Is it really worth the extra cash? I can drive to Microcenter in about 25 min.


I have had both cards, and currently have the Classy. Honestly for gaming in the long run 100MHz isn't going to make are break anything. But I really like the Classy. It's a fun card. You get a much more robust power delivery system, it's more fun to overclock, and has dual BIOS, which is awesome. For benching I switch over to the skyn3t BIOS, flashed to the LN2 side, and for gaming, back to the normal boost BIOS. I'm with @OccamRazor on this one, go with the Classy.


----------



## Zubei

Hopefully if I do make the switch, I don't get one with any issues.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Yea, thanks. I may try to exchange it over the weekend just to have it last me a bit longer in the long run then. Plus, it'll give me a reason to go back and try to get some of the free games I was supposed to get when I bought all my parts since they had run out. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Lol, damn. You got me second guessing. I bought all of my parts at Microcenter in Boston. I wasnt even going to buy everything there but I got a pretty good deal on everything. Cost just over 1400 for my setup. The 780 SC w/ACX was 540. The Classified is $600, both with mail in rebates bringing it down $20 or so. Is it really worth the extra cash? *I can drive to Microcenter in about 25 min*.


Are you at Microcenter yet? No? you said 25mn man!!!!








Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

LOL! I live 25min from it. I have to work until 5est, unfortunately!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> LOL! I live 25min from it. I have to work until 5est, unfortunately!


Pop by at lunch. Do it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> LOL! I live 25min from it. I have to work until 5est, unfortunately!


No problem, you'll get there at 5.25!








JUST DONT MISS THOSE CLASSYS!!!!!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

haha, I will do it asap

My rig is currently:

i7-4770K @ 4.2
ASRock z87 Extreme3
Zalman CNPS9900MAX-R Cooler
4 - 4g Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600
Thermaltake V3 Black Gaming Chassis
EVGA NEX750 Bronze 80+ PSU
EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ACX


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> haha, I will do it asap
> 
> My rig is currently:
> 
> i7-4770K @ 4.2
> ASRock z87 Extreme3
> Zalman CNPS9900MAX-R Cooler
> 4 - 4g Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600
> Thermaltake V3 Black Gaming Chassis
> EVGA NEX750 Bronze 80+ PSU
> EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ACX


Amazon has open box Classifieds at @ $491. EVGA has great warranty protection. Just FYI.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Lol, damn. You got me second guessing. I bought all of my parts at Microcenter in Boston. I wasnt even going to buy everything there but I got a pretty good deal on everything. Cost just over 1400 for my setup. The 780 SC w/ACX was 540. The Classified is $600, both with mail in rebates bringing it down $20 or so. Is it really worth the extra cash? I can drive to Microcenter in about 25 min.


Classified is worth the extra cost if you like to bench or specifically for overclocking.
Otherwise just for gaming cards like the 780 SC ACX will be excellent. You don't loose anything sticking with reference except high overclocking potential. You can also find more available cooling options for the reference cards.

A 780 classified at the same clocks as a 780 will give the same gaming performance.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Gigabyte 780 ghz edition is about $520 on Amazon. Runs super cool and quiet. Got it to 1280mhz on standard voltage.

But if you want better overclocks, go EVGA classified.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It shouldn't be any of those things. The power slider basically tells the card how much it can draw not how much it will draw. I would try getting off the 334 driver set first though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just what "my partner in crime" Skupp says!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you are having inexplicable shutdowns, bring the slider a bit down to see it if fixes it as sometimes the power draw shoots up and trips the OCP in the PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks! You guys have been extremely helpful. I'll get on those as I get off today.


----------



## Zubei

Man, I should buy it on Amazon. It's $580 after mail in rebate at Microcenter.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Man, I should buy it on Amazon. It's $580 after mail in rebate at Microcenter.


I say: Go for Amazon!!!!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

Then I have to return the card for cash and wait for the one from Amazon to come in. I hate waiting. lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Then I have to return the card for cash and wait for the one from Amazon to come in. I hate waiting. lol


I hear you! Sometimes i prefer to pay more (if its not too much) and rather have things on the spot than wait for them!








Its up to you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I hear you! Sometimes i prefer to pay more (if its not too much) and rather have things on the spot than wait for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its up to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That's what Prime is for, free 2 day shipping.

At least you mainlanders get that, we only have 3-5 day prime in Hawaii....


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> That's what Prime is for, free 2 day shipping.
> 
> At least you mainlanders get that, we only have 3-5 day prime in Hawaii....


I don't even know how you cope?
Oh wait... paradise. Right,


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> That's what Prime is for, free 2 day shipping.
> 
> At least you mainlanders get that, we only have 3-5 day prime in Hawaii....


$4 for one day w/ prime, $8 for Saturday delivery. Shame we have tax now.


----------



## Zubei

Thing I like about Microcenter is that if anything happens to it I can just drive there and exchange it for another card. With Amazon I would have to ship it out, and wait for another. What do you guys think about the Ti? I really only plan on playing in 1080p 60fps.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I don't even know how you cope?
> Oh wait... paradise. Right,


haha

paradise ain't free, you pay paradise tax. (living cost, gas cost, food cost)

Honestly, I would move to Seattle or Portland if I had the money. I'll miss the loco moco's, but at least I won't be broke.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> $4 for one day w/ prime, $8 for Saturday delivery. Shame we have tax now.


I feel bad for you Cali.

Taxes on online purchases.....


----------



## Zubei

My Microcenter has 1 of these open box http://www.microcenter.com/product/427654/03G-P4-2884-KR_NVIDIA_GeForce_780Ti_3GB_GDDR5_PCI-E_30_Superclocked_with_EVGA_ACX_Cooler_Video_Card?ob=1

and one of these left http://www.microcenter.com/product/422577/GTX_780_Classified_ACX_Cooler_3072MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30x16_Video_Card


----------



## nyk20z3

First 780 Lighting in a FT03 I've seen on OCN -


----------



## OccamRazor

$580 - $491 = $89, It's your money but $89 for a better card and on the spot (no waiting time) if any problem arises its a 25mn ride instead of days (Amazon), dont know about you but i would not care about $89 if money was not in the way!

780Ti 1254mhz 1920x1080 SSAA High = 75fps - 120fps sometimes drops to 40fps
780 1254mhz 1920x1080 SSAA High = 65fps - 120fps sometimes drops to 40fps

This in the first chapter only! But the 780Ti somehow is more fluid!

With the classy you will always be able to increase the clocks with voltage, the 780Ti you wont, you might get lucky and get a good Oc'er but what if you dont?









Just my 2 cents!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> My Microcenter has 1 of these open box http://www.microcenter.com/product/427654/03G-P4-2884-KR_NVIDIA_GeForce_780Ti_3GB_GDDR5_PCI-E_30_Superclocked_with_EVGA_ACX_Cooler_Video_Card?ob=1
> 
> and one of these left http://www.microcenter.com/product/422577/GTX_780_Classified_ACX_Cooler_3072MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30x16_Video_Card


DCU2 780ti - http://amzn.com/B00HSY1RVC

Windforce ghz - http://amzn.com/B00GGM6RB2 (I bought this)

If you wanna stay Microcenter, see if they have this in stock.

780ti - http://www.microcenter.com/product/428576/GTX_780_Ti_3GB_OC_PCIe_30x16_Graphics_Card


----------



## Zubei

True. I guess I will stick with the Classy. I just called Microcenter to make sure I could exchange it, and they said yea. I could just get my money back, and be out of a video card for a few days. However when I bought all of my parts I added a 2 year warranty through microcenter so that in case anything died on me I could just exchange them there no questions asked too.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I feel bad for you Cali.
> 
> Taxes on online purchases.....


It's North Carolina, and we only started having to pay tax on Amazon since February, but it still sucks.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's North Carolina, and we only started having to pay tax on Amazon since February, but it still sucks.


That's what we call North Carolina here O.O

jk, my bad. Yah, tax sucks. Sometimes I buy my liquor from DFS....just because I'm cheap. And I don't wanna pay tax on a $200's worth of booze.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's North Carolina, and we only started having to pay tax on Amazon since February, but it still sucks.


Yeah, my wallet was sad while ordering my monitor recently







. That's money that could have went towards a fan controller or some fans.


----------



## Zubei

Well, I just ordered the Classy from microcenter. Will pick it up tomorrow. I didn't even pay, I just have them hold it for me so I can swap it out.


----------



## gdubc

Microcenter is good for that also, but they have to have it in stock to be able to switch 'em right?








Last I checked they were in stock at amazon still for 569. With 1 day shipping as an option I take it as they are on hand if anyone else is looking


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Sad that we don't have computer stores anymore......"Worst Buy" is our only option at the moment.

We used to have CompUSA, Circuit City, Computer City, and such, but I guess noone bought from them.


----------



## Zubei

Yea, I believe they have to have it on hand. They only had 1 left and I couldn't make it tonight. They also have an Open Box 780 Ti ACX for 650, but Ill stick with the Classy. for 80 bucks less. From what some of you are saying, itll have a longer lifespan with its OC ability, and cherry picked parts.


----------



## corbyj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> You're not the not one, plus the blower probably does a good job with VRM temperatures, which is important because there's no monitoring for VRMs on these cards.


Me too, I just put in 2 EVGA 780's a few days ago! Not sure how to join the owners club though


----------



## pez

Quick update;

Tweaking the percentages and reverting drivers to 332.xx didn't help. BF4 took longer to crash, but still happened to crash the same way, and Borderlands 2 is locking up/crashing with PhysX on high. Older drivers seem to give noticeably less performance as well. Going to try the +38 mV boost, now. I really hope I don't have to RMA this thing :/.


----------



## Q5Grafx

So im looking at putting my 780s under water but all i can find as far as blocks are the evga hydro blocks. Does anyone know what the part number would be for the EK blocks that i could get a bridge block for linking them together without a ton of fittings that would fit the sabertooths 3.5 way sli config?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Well, I just ordered the Classy from microcenter. Will pick it up tomorrow. I didn't even pay, I just have them hold it for me so I can swap it out.


Damn you beat me to it. I stall it on the self this even. I was thinking of going back for it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corbyj*
> 
> Me too, I just put in 2 EVGA 780's a few days ago! Not sure how to join the owners club though


Go to the OP here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100 and fill the form!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quick update;
> 
> Tweaking the percentages and reverting drivers to 332.xx didn't help. BF4 took longer to crash, but still happened to crash the same way, and Borderlands 2 is locking up/crashing with PhysX on high. Older drivers seem to give noticeably less performance as well. Going to try the +38 mV boost, now. I really hope I don't have to RMA this thing :/.


Guess its time to reinstall the OS, it will probably fix it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> So im looking at putting my 780s under water but all i can find as far as blocks are the evga hydro blocks. Does anyone know what the part number would be for the EK blocks that i could get a bridge block for linking them together without a ton of fittings that would fit the sabertooths 3.5 way sli config?


http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

In the search box write: EVGA GTX 780 and choose your card!

For the rest of the stuff search the site, its easy to navigate: http://www.ekwb.com/

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

Really? Small world. Sorry!


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quick update;
> 
> Tweaking the percentages and reverting drivers to 332.xx didn't help. BF4 took longer to crash, but still happened to crash the same way, and Borderlands 2 is locking up/crashing with PhysX on high. Older drivers seem to give noticeably less performance as well. Going to try the +38 mV boost, now. I really hope I don't have to RMA this thing :/.


Is it crashing running stock speeds or do you have it overclocked?


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quick update;
> 
> Tweaking the percentages and reverting drivers to 332.xx didn't help. BF4 took longer to crash, but still happened to crash the same way, and Borderlands 2 is locking up/crashing with PhysX on high. Older drivers seem to give noticeably less performance as well. Going to try the +38 mV boost, now. I really hope I don't have to RMA this thing :/.


Disable LLC and use the latest drivers.

Maybe your card has an ASIC that is on the border between two different voltage tables and it was assigned one that was too low. I think factory overclocked cards are more likely to run into these insufficient voltage issues. What's the ASIC of your card?

If you disable LLC and still have the issue, then voltage has nothing to do with it.

I've found that the vast majority of (well developed) game crashes were because of too low of voltage. Your system doesn't have to bsod to mean the voltage is too low... sometimes the driver and program (GPU) will crash or the program will crash by itself (CPU).

Another thing you could do is manually set the fan speed to high. When the GPU crashes, it reverts the fan speed back to automatic and you can hear the fan speed decrease. I also usually keep firefox open and it's navigation toolbar will look weird after the video driver has crashed.

Also, do you have vysnc on? It may be that with medium settings your gpu isn't being pushed hard because it can easily reach 60 fps, but when you increase the settings you stress it more and its instability becomes apparent.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go to the OP here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100 and fill the form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess its time to reinstall the OS, it will probably fix it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> In the search box write: EVGA GTX 780 and choose your card!
> 
> For the rest of the stuff search the site, its easy to navigate: http://www.ekwb.com/
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yeah







. Seems to be so :/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> Is it crashing running stock speeds or do you have it overclocked?


Just the factory OC. About to try GTX 780 'stock/OEM clocks to see'. If that doesn't do it, I'm gonna use my weekend off to reinstall my OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Disable LLC and use the latest drivers.
> 
> Maybe your card has an ASIC that is on the border between two different voltage tables and it was assigned one that was too low. I think factory overclocked cards are more likely to run into these insufficient voltage issues. What's the ASIC of your card?
> 
> If you disable LLC and still have the issue, then voltage has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I've found that the vast majority of (well developed) game crashes were because of too low of voltage. Your system doesn't have to bsod to mean the voltage is too low... sometimes the driver and program (GPU) will crash or the program will crash by itself (CPU).
> 
> Another thing you could do is manually set the fan speed to high. When the GPU crashes, it reverts the fan speed back to automatic and you can hear the fan speed decrease. I also usually keep firefox open and it's navigation toolbar will look weird after the video driver has crashed.
> 
> Also, do you have vysnc on? It may be that with medium settings your gpu isn't being pushed hard because it can easily reach 60 fps, but when you increase the settings you stress it more and its instability becomes apparent.


LLC? Not sure I'm familiar with that? I looked it up online and it seems to be an Intel thing?

And I don't have VSYNC on, though I guess I could try.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems to be so :/.
> Just the factory OC. About to try GTX 780 'stock/OEM clocks to see'. If that doesn't do it, I'm gonna use my weekend off to reinstall my OS.
> LLC? Not sure I'm familiar with that? I looked it up online and it seems to be an Intel thing?
> 
> And I don't have VSYNC on, though I guess I could try.


Yea bro I would contact EVGA and see what they suggest. Did u upgrade you card to the 780 or is this a new build?


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems to be so :/.
> Just the factory OC. About to try GTX 780 'stock/OEM clocks to see'. If that doesn't do it, I'm gonna use my weekend off to reinstall my OS.
> LLC? Not sure I'm familiar with that? I looked it up online and it seems to be an Intel thing?
> 
> And I don't have VSYNC on, though I guess I could try.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


----------



## Jack Mac

I never really paid attention to 780 OCing/voltage, but is 1.212V safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## Zubei

Is there a size difference between the 780 SC and 780 Classified? I keep reading that people are saying to make sure you have space for the Classified. I have plenty of space for my SC, but when I return my SC for the Classy today.. want to make sure they aren't different.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Is there a size difference between the 780 SC and 780 Classified? I keep reading that people are saying to make sure you have space for the Classified. I have plenty of space for my SC, but when I return my SC for the Classy today.. want to make sure they aren't different.


They are, the Classy is wider. It overhangs the case slot a bit further. What case do you have? I can't imagine you having an issue.


----------



## Zubei

I have the Thermaltake VL8000 Black

https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001579


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> Yea bro I would contact EVGA and see what they suggest. Did u upgrade you card to the 780 or is this a new build?


Upgraded from an AMD HD 7870 MYST (Powercolor PCS+).

Since my SSD is an OS/Main programs drive, I'm gonna give it a nice clean reinstall today. I got lucky and got the weekend off, so this is going to be the best time for me to do this







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


Yeah, I may try that later; but I would just like the card to function normally the way I bought it :/. I'm sure some of you may be ok overvolting from the getgo, but it's nice to know something you spend $500+ on works like it should.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I have the Thermaltake VL8000 Black
> 
> https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001579


Don't see why you would have any issues.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I never really paid attention to 780 OCing/voltage, but is 1.212V safe for 24/7 use?


My guess yes, I think there's a fair few people on here that do it on air. Pretty sure its mostly covered in the OP.

Will probably have some effect on the lifespan of your 780, but they're supposed to work well past their warranty. Should happily run 1.212v unless you have really bad case airflow or you intend to keep your 780 until 2024.


----------



## Zubei

Just picked up my new Classy. I got them to pricematch amazon (I didn't know they did that, I just asked) so I got it for $30 more than the SC. Nice trade up. Should last me a good while.

Edit: also get a $20 mail in rebate on top of it. Ha!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Just picked up my new Classy. I got them to pricematch amazon (I didn't know they did that, I just asked) so I got it for $30 more than the SC. Nice trade up. Should last me a good while.


Awesome, man! You made the right choice. For $30 it's a no brainer. You will really like the Classified. What are your plans for it? Air? Water? LN2?









I've got mine on air but I'm thinking of making a custom loop.


----------



## Zubei

I'll stick to the ACX on air for awhile. What's a good OC to shoot for on it through that?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I'll stick to the ACX on air for awhile. What's a good OC to shoot for on it through that?


For benching, as high as you can get!

For gaming I run the stock boost BIOS with 1,200MHz on both cards at stock voltage and no memory overclock. On air stay at or below 1.25v and keep watch on your core and VRM temps. The higher the voltage goes, generally the less stable you'll be at the same temperature vs. running a lower voltage. For single card 24/7 you're probably going to end up somewhere between 1260 and 1306. That's just a guess, more research required.

I'm running a custom fan curve I created in Precision X for gaming.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Upgraded from an AMD HD 7870 MYST (Powercolor PCS+).
> 
> Since my SSD is an OS/Main programs drive, I'm gonna give it a nice clean reinstall today. I got lucky and got the weekend off, so this is going to be the best time for me to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, I may try that later; but I would just like the card to function normally the way I bought it :/. I'm sure some of you may be ok overvolting from the getgo, but it's nice to know something you spend $500+ on works like it should.


If the fresh inatall don't work contact EVGA, they have great customer service! when I bought my gtx760 ftw I was having driver crashes and for about a week and a half I tried troubleshooting on my own, doing everything I could possibly think of and finally decided to contact evga and they had me try a few things (that I already tried) then said it needed replaced! don't seem like you should have trouble getting it running without crashing,


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> If the fresh inatall don't work contact EVGA, they have great customer service! when I bought my gtx760 ftw I was having driver crashes and for about a week and a half I tried troubleshooting on my own, doing everything I could possibly think of and finally decided to contact evga and they had me try a few things (that I already tried) then said it needed replaced! don't seem like you should have trouble getting it running without crashing,


Yeah; I'm just hoping I don't. It sucks to get a new toy and to have to ship it out, then wait for it to come back, etc. It's not their CS I'm worried about, so much as I just wanna play with my new toy







. This actually my first 'flagship-tier' card that I've ever bought new








. I had a HD4870 once upon a time, but I didn't buy it new







.


----------



## AutomaticNugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah; I'm just hoping I don't. It sucks to get a new toy and to have to ship it out, then wait for it to come back, etc. It's not their CS I'm worried about, so much as I just wanna play with my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This actually my first 'flagship-tier' card that I've ever bought new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had a HD4870 once upon a time, but I didn't buy it new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yea hopefully you wont have to send it out and we're overlooking something


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> For benching, as high as you can get!
> 
> For gaming I run the stock boost BIOS with 1,200MHz on both cards at stock voltage and no memory overclock. On air stay at or below 1.25v and keep watch on your core and VRM temps. The higher the voltage goes, generally the less stable you'll be at the same temperature vs. running a lower voltage. For single card 24/7 you're probably going to end up somewhere between 1260 and 1306. That's just a guess, more research required.
> 
> I'm running a custom fan curve I created in Precision X for gaming.


That's impressive! Hopefully I can get my card to 1300, that would be killer.

Stock boost bios would be switching the bios switch to red, correct? I have never owned a dual bios card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> That's impressive! Hopefully I can get my card to 1300, that would be killer.
> 
> Stock boost bios would be switching the bios switch to red, correct? I have never owned a dual bios card.


Both the Normal and LN2 BIOSes that come with the card are "boost" BIOSes. There is a set clock (you can see in GPU-Z) of 993MHz, but the cards will boost under load to usually around 1123 or 1136 depending on the card.

I left my "Normal" BIOS alone and it's the one I run most of the time. I replaced the stock LN2 boost BIOS with skyn3t Rev.3 BIOS (boost disabled). Boost can be unpredictable so OCing and benching with a non-boost BIOS is easier than with the stock boost BIOS. skyn3t also increased the power target, increased the stock clock, and increased the voltage a tad.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AutomaticNugz*
> 
> yea hopefully you wont have to send it out and we're overlooking something


Yeah, I've got Win7 going through it's updates right now. I installed latest WHQL drivers and PhysX ONLY. I left off audio, GeForce Experience, etc. I got antsy and played a few minutes of BF4. Seemed great so far, though it was never a short-term problem.


----------



## ChromeD2

Howdy again!

I have the MSI GTX 780 Gaming and I've been using Rev4 for "MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1", pretty much everything's stable at 1306MHz, some specific games/applications force me to set it to 1280MHz to prevent driver restarts.

Should I switch to Rev3 for 780 Gaming (just noticed it exists) or is there no real difference here and I should just go with what's working?


----------



## Zubei

Installing my new classy and the first thing I did was open GPU Z to check out the memory type..... Hynix. Please tell me this is good. I was hoping for Samsung.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Installing my new classy and the first thing I did was open GPU Z to check out the memory type..... Hynix. Please tell me this is good. I was hoping for Samsung.


Yep your good with Hynix memory







Both Hynix and Samsung are good. Just avoid elpida memory at all costs


----------



## Zubei

Jesus, turned on heaven and its boosting at 1149.

I was running furmark and my PC rebooted....


----------



## Zubei

Running test on precision x, without OCing my card is at 68c. Normal?

Furmark bringing it to 73...


----------



## Zubei

Brought it to +150 and was getting artifacts.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Jesus, turned on heaven and its boosting at 1149.
> 
> I was running furmark and my PC rebooted....


1149 boost is nice. You probably have an ASIC around 80.

Don't use Furmark or OC scanner w/ 780, you might burn out your card!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Running test on precision x, without OCing my card is at 68c. Normal?
> 
> Furmark bringing it to 73...


Those temps are normal. At stock I think mine was ~70C max load.

The clocks in Heaven and Valley are not reliable. They won't give you the correct reading a lot of the time. Look at GPU-Z and AB / Precision X instead.


----------



## Zubei

Thank you. Seems like I can only get it to +115 - +120 before I see slight artifacts in Valley. Without messing with voltages anyways. +120 brings me to 1113 clock and 1166 boost in GPU - Z

Precision X shows GPU Clock at 1267.

I haven't touched mem yet.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> Howdy again!
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 780 Gaming and I've been using Rev4 for "MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1", pretty much everything's stable at 1306MHz, some specific games/applications force me to set it to 1280MHz to prevent driver restarts.
> 
> Should I switch to Rev3 for 780 Gaming (just noticed it exists) or is there no real difference here and I should just go with what's working?


REV4 is only for 80.80.xx.xx.xx cards, REV3 is for older PCBs before B1 chip and PCB´s!
You have a good OC! Enjoy it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Those temps are normal. At stock I think mine was ~70C max load.
> 
> The clocks in Heaven and Valley are not reliable. They won't give you the correct reading a lot of the time. Look at GPU-Z and AB / Precision X instead.


True! they are not reliable! Unigine engine reads the max boost and reports it as actual clocks! Only with a modded bios with boost removed the real clocks are reported!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Thank you. Seems like I can only get it to +115 - +120 before I see slight artifacts in Valley. Without messing with voltages anyways. +120 brings me to 1113 clock and 1166 boost in GPU - Z
> 
> I haven't touched mem yet.


 Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


Are you using the latest Classy voltage tool?








Up to 1,350V...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ChromeD2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> REV4 is only for 80.80.xx.xx.xx cards, REV3 is for older PCBs before B1 chip and PCB´s!
> You have a good OC! Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Didn't check version on rev3, my bad!

Thanks yet again, will enjoy it! Sad about getting Elpida ram but since I'm using this strictly for gaming and getting a good OC.. I won't complain!


----------



## Zubei

No idea what I'm doing when it comes to voltage changes. Lol. I found the basic score seems to be 81% in GPU z


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Thank you. Seems like I can only get it to +115 - +120 before I see slight artifacts in Valley. Without messing with voltages anyways. +120 brings me to 1113 clock and 1166 boost in GPU - Z
> 
> Precision X shows GPU Clock at 1267.
> 
> I haven't touched mem yet.


Precision X is right. At stock volts I also get to around 1267.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Upgraded from an AMD HD 7870 MYST (Powercolor PCS+).
> 
> Since my SSD is an OS/Main programs drive, I'm gonna give it a nice clean reinstall today. I got lucky and got the weekend off, so this is going to be the best time for me to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, I may try that later; but I would just like the card to function normally the way I bought it :/. I'm sure some of you may be ok overvolting from the getgo, but it's nice to know something you spend $500+ on works like it should.


If you're going to get philosophical about it, then just RMA it.


----------



## Zubei

I am getting random screen freezes in Planetside 2. Does that have to do with the OC you think? Never says anything about the drivers stopping to work. Just freezes, then goes back to normal, but it happens every so often.

Edit: Seems like whenever the GPU Boosts, the game freezes. Even on Default.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I am getting random screen freezes in Planetside 2. Does that have to do with the OC you think? Never says anything about the drivers stopping to work. Just freezes, then goes back to normal, but it happens every so often.
> 
> Edit: Seems like whenever the GPU Boosts, the game freezes. Even on Default.


Time for a skyn3t "special" dont you think?








Its the voltage, you have to increase it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

Think I fixed it by changing the power management to "prefer maximum performance"

Edit: or not... Just froze as a vanu tank blew me up. Grr


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Brought it to +150 and was getting artifacts.


furmark is bad. It's only purpose is to max power draw, and it *does not get along well with Kepler.* Repeat Furmark is a waste of time, and even dangerous.


----------



## Zubei

Didnt know it was that bad. I will refrain from using it. Thank you.

I come to find out that the freezing im getting is apparently a bug, as everyone who has installed the latest drivers have been getting freezes and black screens in Planetside 2.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Didnt know it was that bad. I will refrain from using it. Thank you.
> 
> I come to find out that the freezing im getting is apparently a bug, as everyone who has installed the latest drivers have been getting freezes and black screens in Planetside 2.


Yap! as i said before the 334 driver branch family is a no-no for a lot of people!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

What do you guys recommend as a driver to use while gaming?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> What do you guys recommend as a driver to use while gaming?


Im using 332.21 because all 334.xx give me crashes and some games wont even start, even with DDU, only going back to the 332 gives me "normal" use!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Thoth420

Interesting...normally I am bad luck Brian when it comes to a bad driver and I haven't had any problems on 334. Never bothered with the beta however just the WHQL.


----------



## Zubei

Downgraded to the 332.21 drivers without any issues. Stable OC at 1246 on Air and im super happy about that. This card is amazing. Thanks for all the help!

70+ FPS in Valley on Max
63+ FPS in Heaven on Max

Hasn't gotten above 70c after setting the temp to auto regulate in Precision X. This thing is a dream! Well worth it.


----------



## pez

So fresh install brought good and bad news. BF4 ran perfectly fine for around 2-3 hours until the power in my room flickered. BL2 did ok, but still crashed the same way. I went to try L4D2 and it crashes between loading up an online game and within the first 2-3 minutes of play. For L4D2, it doesn't even feel like it's a GPU issue, but CPU/RAM...

Going to do some more troubleshooting, but all signs are pointing towards an RMA.


----------



## Scaler

Recently replaced my 5970 with a Windforce GTX 780 Ghz edition card. Very pleased with it so far. Runs cool, quite and fast. Highly recommended.


----------



## ryohazuki

I got my RMA replacement from Galaxy for my GTX 780 HOF but it seems to be an A1 chip now?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryohazuki*
> 
> I got my RMA replacement from Galaxy for my GTX 780 HOF but it seems to be an A1 chip now?


Check it with GPU-Z 0.77, now it displays correctly the chip revision: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2340/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-7/mirrors
If you are sure that your original card was B1 you have to receive a B1 from RMA, not a A1!
If that's the case, contact the Galaxy Rep here at OCN for info regarding your problem: http://www.overclock.net/u/131328/galaxy

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ryohazuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Check it with GPU-Z 0.77, now it displays correctly the chip revision: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2340/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-7/mirrors
> If you are sure that your original card was B1 you have to receive a B1 from RMA, not a A1!
> If that's the case, contact the Galaxy Rep here at OCN for info regarding your problem: http://www.overclock.net/u/131328/galaxy
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yep, 100% positive my last card was B1. Only reason I remember was cause I had this same problem where it showed A1 in the revision but the B1 Bios. Now it shows A1 revision, with the 80.10 bios


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryohazuki*
> 
> Yep, 100% positive my last card was B1. Only reason I remember was cause I had this same problem where it showed A1 in the revision but the B1 Bios. Now it shows A1 revision, with the 80.10 bios


I dont know about you but if it was me i would contact galaxy for a proper replacement, we are not talking cosmetic changes here, we are talking about a chip revision, less voltage and higher clocks!
Contact the Galaxy Rep and good luck!








(unless you got a golden chip that can go +1300mhz stock...







)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ryohazuki

Yep, definitely gonna do that. My last chip I was able to oc to 1274 I think, stable.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So fresh install brought good and bad news. BF4 ran perfectly fine for around 2-3 hours until the power in my room flickered. BL2 did ok, but still crashed the same way. I went to try L4D2 and it crashes between loading up an online game and within the first 2-3 minutes of play. For L4D2, it doesn't even feel like it's a GPU issue, but CPU/RAM...
> 
> Going to do some more troubleshooting, but all signs are pointing towards an RMA.


Quoting myself for relevancy...

So L4D2 actually ended up running just fine. I actually was able to play for 2-3 hours without a hitch. I 'reinstalled it' so to say and it went fine. Since a non-Steam game (BF4) and a reinstalled Steam worked; it seems a nice purge is necessary. Good idea to clean out and keep some space free on the drive, too.


----------



## JWak-1

Just realised, my PSU (Antec Earthwatts EA-Green 750) is only rated for 40A on the 12v rails, when EVGA specify a 42A minimum on the 12V rail.

Been running the card now since November without any issues, just wondering if it will become an issue if I run my overclock for extended periods of time.

Any advice? Or should I ask this in the PSU section?

Edit: Image added for reference, I'm not too clued up on PSU's.


----------



## eXXon

^^ 12V x 40A = 480 Watts per single line (Rail). More than enough to run your OC'ed 780.

The 42A is for no-name brand of PSUs that have 'Peak Power' ratings, quality units like your Antec EA has ratings for Continuous Power.

There are a lot more garbage PSUs out than quality ones (a Peak Power 750w PSU is more like a 350w unit with dirty power delivery), so EVGA and every other MNC recommends a rating that would fit all users.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> ^^ 12V x 40A = 480 Watts per single line (Rail). More than enough to run your OC'ed 780.
> 
> The 42A is for no-name brand of PSUs that have 'Peak Power' ratings, quality units like your Antec EA has ratings for Continuous Power.
> 
> There are a lot more garbage PSUs out than quality ones (a Peak Power 750w PSU is more like a 350w unit with dirty power delivery), so EVGA and every other MNC recommends a rating that would fit all users.


Cheers, puts my mind at ease.

Learn something new everyday from this site. +rep.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 02/9/2014
ready for download @ front page.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club*
> 
> *M*SI GTX 780 Twin Frozr 780 Gaming OC
> 
> Version 80.80.21.00.75
> Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
> Boost Disable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club*
Click to expand...

@kiario

enjoy it buddy


----------



## kiario

Thanks mate, you're the best









Works perfekt.


----------



## Nakuna

So just to be sure...

I have Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 OC, Windforce 3X, 3GB,
GPU-Z shows BIOS Version: 80.80.31.00.0D

Should i use this bios whit it ?:

Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0 B1
[*] skyn3t-GB-WF-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.39
[*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz

I'm pretty sure it's this one, but don't wanna destroy it so better to be sure









Thanks for help allready


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Just wondered if it's normal to find A1 revision cards with the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios?

I have a EVGA 780 SC with reference cooler.

GPU-Z says it's A1 and the stock BIOS is 80.80.21.00.80.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Just wondered if it's normal to find A1 revision cards with the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios?
> 
> I have a EVGA 780 SC with reference cooler.
> 
> GPU-Z says it's A1 and the stock BIOS is 80.80.21.00.80.


With the latest version of GPU-Z?


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> With the latest version of GPU-Z?


After a bit more searching I discovered GPU-Z had a bug so I downloaded the latest version. It's showing B1 now







For a minute I thought it was a bit strange.. and I had some kind of mutant lol

Not sure how relevant ASIC really is in terms of overclocking headroom with lower volts is but it's reading 81.0%. Looking forward to getting it under water and having a play


----------



## alancsalt

I think asic is a measure taken at manufacture and embedded in the chip that decides the stock voltage range that card receives. It is not a measurement of anything "active", just an embedded value that can also be read by GPUZ. How much that affects overclocking, who knows? - personally I think there's more to whether a card is a good overclocker than just ASIC.


----------



## damstr

Anyone know where I can get a stock galaxy 780 bios? All my games crash except for BF4. So I'm desperate to find a fix.

Bought the card with the skynet bios. Just trying to eliminate causes of the problem. Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> After a bit more searching I discovered GPU-Z had a bug so I downloaded the latest version. It's showing B1 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute I thought it was a bit strange.. and I had some kind of mutant lol
> 
> Not sure how relevant ASIC really is in terms of overclocking headroom with lower volts is but it's reading 81.0%. Looking forward to getting it under water and having a play


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think asic is a measure taken at manufacture and embedded in the chip that decides the stock voltage range that card receives. It is not a measurement of anything "active", just an embedded value that can also be read by GPUZ. How much that affects overclocking, who knows? - personally I think there's more to whether a card is a good overclocker than just ASIC.


Yes, there is no correlation to OC besides the voltage leakage but from there you can extrapolate some values, not that any particular ASIC will give you a particular OC but it will tell you you're going to need more or less voltage to do it; another thing is ASIC is percentage based but we can group them, meaning some values will fall within a certain voltage!

ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V
ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V
ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V
ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V
ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V

my article on ASIC:

_"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup we can see the value in GPUz), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, are tested and fused with the voltage that is reflected on the leakage of every chip!

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD about ASIC*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself *W1zzard - Techpowerup*:

"it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages"

PS - Alan, how that 680 Classified thing is? Still no go?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)_


----------



## alancsalt

He got the courage up to ask for himself. I think he PMed Sky.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He got the courage up to ask for himself. I think he PMed Sky.


My brother didnt mentioned anything, hes too busy at work, ill ask him tonight and will keep you in the loop!









Take care

Ed


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe

Got one GTX 780 ti DCU II OC from Micro center last week, ordered a second one of New Egg last night.


----------



## escalibur

Hey skyn3t & Ed,

I've just received my new card (780 Classified) and I've noticed that this card has pretty new bios version:

Could you please unlock this one if it is not 100% identical to some of already modded?

Thanks!

Classified_GTX780_v80_80_31_00_80.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## damstr

Actually any oem 780 bios should work.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Actually any oem 780 bios should work.


I know this question doesn't belog on the thread but looking at your GPU+CPU combo, doesn't the i7 930 at 4GHZ bottleneck the GTX Titan's?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> I know this question doesn't belog on the thread but looking at your GPU+CPU combo, doesn't the i7 930 at 4GHZ bottleneck the GTX Titan's?


It would depend on which games and at what resolution he'd be using. 1440p and 1600p are more reliant on GPU and it's bundled VRAM than the CPU. The CPU can make a difference still, but not at the point that it does with lower resolutions. Sometimes this is even relevant with 1080p and 1200p.


----------



## avp2007

Got my GTX 780 from using EVGA Step-up program and I am pleased! Now I need to figure out how to overclock this thing, never have overclocked a video card! Please add me, Thanks!

GTX780.gif 25k .gif file


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It would depend on which games and at what resolution he'd be using. 1440p and 1600p are more reliant on GPU and it's bundled VRAM than the CPU. The CPU can make a difference still, but not at the point that it does with lower resolutions. Sometimes this is even relevant with 1080p and 1200p.


Would an i5-3570K at 4.4ghz bottleneck a 780 ghz edition at 1080P?


----------



## youyou

No XD lol not even 2 gtx 780

But on some games it would all depends.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Would an i5-3570K at 4.4ghz bottleneck a 780 ghz edition at 1080P?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youyou*
> 
> No XD lol not even 2 gtx 780
> 
> But on some games it would it all depends.


Agreed. Intel CPUs haven't really been a bottleneck for a while now.

That's not to say overclocking further won't net you any gains; at a certain point the results will be negligible or situational. If you wanna be technical, there's probably always going to be a bottleneck in every system, but games these days, along with resolutions that are more common, help eliminate or decrease the CPU as a factor.


----------



## crazysoccerman

My 3570k @4.5ghz is a bottleneck for my 780 in GTA IV. Core 1 will be maxed but the rest will be 50-70%. I'm pretty sure that's because it isn't coded very well to utilize multicore systems.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> *Actually any oem 780 bios should work*.


Actually no it doesnt! Classy bios is very different than the reference 780 unless you mean any *classy* oem bios!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avp2007*
> 
> Got my GTX 780 from using EVGA Step-up program and I am pleased! Now I need to figure out how to overclock this thing, never have overclocked a video card! Please add me, Thanks!
> 
> GTX780.gif 25k .gif file


Read my guide and feel free to ask questions!









*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Would an i5-3570K at 4.4ghz bottleneck a 780 ghz edition at 1080P?


No it wouldnt!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> My 3570k @4.5ghz is a bottleneck for my 780 in GTA IV. Core 1 will be maxed but the rest will be 50-70%. *I'm pretty sure that's because it isn't coded very well* to utilize multicore systems.


GTA IV IS buggy as an ants nest!









My Titan SLI tri-monitor [email protected] x 1920 with my [email protected],8Ghz never complains!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gqneon

To the OP's - thank you this is a TON of information. I was able to flash my BIOS on my 780 and achieve 1.212 reported core voltage without much issue at all using Precision X. I did the LLC and now get results of 00 which should mean LLC is disabled (and its in my startup group too) and I'm pretty good at following the instructions. I'm trying to get past 1.212 though and softmodding AB and even the Zawarudo hack don't seem to be getting me over 1.212.

There is probably and easy answer but my reading and searching hasn't found it yet. My AB does show the core voltage slider enabled and I can slide or enter up to 1300 so I've done that right I believe. Clicking apply just doesn't seem to have any effect on VCore as measured by PX or GPU-Z sensors.

I even tried the Classy voltage tool (3 slider GUI thing) and it doesn't impact voltage either. The only thing that seems to affect VCore is PX, and 1212 is enabled as the max there from my flashing skyn3t's 3A bios to it today.

I have a first round A1 chip on mine and the original BIOS it shipped with is 80.10.3A.00.80. I'm on 80.10.36.00.82 at the moment.

It is water cooled, so I'm not worried about the controllable core temps (EK FC block)

Anything you can do to help me get over the 1212 hump?

**Update - I am able to get my core voltage to 1.212 in AB also, it seems, as the ability to enter 1300 is no longer available there on the slider bar. So both programs ARE able to adjust voltage, but I just can't get either past 1.212. Is this a BIOS limitation or user error on my part?**


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> My 3570k @4.5ghz is a bottleneck for my 780 in GTA IV. Core 1 will be maxed but the rest will be 50-70%. I'm pretty sure that's because it isn't coded very well to utilize multicore systems.


Yeah, that's just do to be being a bad port/poorly optimized for PC. To think it used to be even _worse_ than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Actually no it doesnt! Classy bios is very different than the reference 780 unless you mean any *classy* oem bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my guide and feel free to ask questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> No it wouldnt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA IV IS buggy as an ants nest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Titan SLI tri-monitor [email protected] x 1920 with my [email protected],8Ghz never complains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Do you have a pic of your monitor setup? Tri-monitor setups are my weakness







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> To the OP's - thank you this is a TON of information. I was able to flash my BIOS on my 780 and achieve 1.212 reported core voltage without much issue at all using Precision X. I did the LLC and now get results of 00 which should mean LLC is disabled (and its in my startup group too) and I'm pretty good at following the instructions. I'm trying to get past 1.212 though and softmodding AB and even the Zawarudo hack don't seem to be getting me over 1.212.
> 
> There is probably and easy answer but my reading and searching hasn't found it yet. My AB does show the core voltage slider enabled and I can slide or enter up to 1300 so I've done that right I believe. Clicking apply just doesn't seem to have any effect on VCore as measured by PX or GPU-Z sensors.
> 
> I even tried the Classy voltage tool (3 slider GUI thing) and it doesn't impact voltage either. The only thing that seems to affect VCore is PX, and 1212 is enabled as the max there from my flashing skyn3t's 3A bios to it today.
> 
> I have a first round A1 chip on mine and the original BIOS it shipped with is 80.10.3A.00.80. I'm on 80.10.36.00.82 at the moment.
> 
> It is water cooled, so I'm not worried about the controllable core temps (EK FC block)
> 
> Anything you can do to help me get over the 1212 hump?
> 
> **Update - I am able to get my core voltage to 1.212 in AB also, it seems, as the ability to enter 1300 is no longer available there on the slider bar. So both programs ARE able to adjust voltage, but I just can't get either past 1.212. Is this a BIOS limitation or user error on my part?**


You have my Oc guide in my SIG! Read it for Oc pointers!
Only AB after the volt mod is able to read the correct voltage (in AB hardware monitor), other programs get their feed off the drivers and will always report max voltage 1,212V!
If AB voltage is back to offset values, you have to delete the profiles folder inside AB install folader and redo the volt mod, you also have my guide in my SIG!
Feel free to ask questions in order to help you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

EDIT: Classy voltage tool only works with Classifieds, as the voltage controller is different: NCP4206/08 for reference Titan/780 and for 780Ti, classifieds have the CHiL CHL8318!


----------



## gqneon

I went back over the guide looking for anything I had missed, redid the things to redo... Same old thing. Then I unchecked "enable low level hardware access" in settings and 1.325 +/- .013 as I graph it out. I guess maybe I didn't understand the original instructions to mean that I needed to uncheck that box since it was checked and circled in the illustration. I'm OC'ing away and digging deep on this one to see what its got before it becomes primary in my SLI pairing Wednesday.

It's strange how it still shows 1.15 or 1212 in the other software. I'm afraid to open or click PX for fear of losing what I'm gained haha...

Thanks - this is a great forum with a wealth of information!

Cheers!
Chap


----------



## NeOs89

Hi all,

I have actually a MSI GTX 780 gaming in my case (Corsair 250D) but all heat are dissipated in the case. Do you think à GTX780 with blower is better for my situation ?

How is the blower ? (I juste need silent on iddle but on load, how it is ?) Temperature ? Noise ?

EVGA 780 SC with blower is a good choice ?

For temperature, gpu are an open entry of cold air, it's good ?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## acsdog

Hey I'm sure this has been asked before, but I don't have the time to scroll through 1000's of pages: How can I get the most speed out of my card? I have a mild OC at +30 core and +60 Mem, and I have the OV set to +38 (I know I can unlock the card by flashing a BIOS onto it, but unless there is a surefire way to not screw it up, I'm not taking the risk (I bricked a 660 shortly before getting my 780) until my card is becoming outdated), and the power set to 106% with a temp limit at 95c. Even with a mild OC like this, I still get some crashes in games. My PSU is sufficient, and my fan curve is aggressive (I wear a headset, so fan noise is something I don't care about). Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have actually a MSI GTX 780 gaming in my case (Corsair 250D) but all heat are dissipated in the case. Do you think à GTX780 with blower is better for my situation ?
> 
> How is the blower ? (I juste need silent on iddle but on load, how it is ?) Temperature ? Noise ?
> 
> EVGA 780 SC with blower is a good choice ?
> 
> For temperature, gpu are an open entry of cold air, it's good ?
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.


Just make sure your case is giving you adequate airflow. As long as you're doing that, you should be ok. What are you temps like while gaming or doing graphic intensive tasks?


----------



## NeOs89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just make sure your case is giving you adequate airflow. As long as you're doing that, you should be ok. What are you temps like while gaming or doing graphic intensive tasks?


Actually with MSI GTX 780 gaming, i have :

- 65 ° C max while i play BF4 when my case is under negative pressure
- 80 ° C max when it's with prositive pressure (heat in case is not exaust ...)


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> ...with a temp limit at 95c. Even with a mild OC like this, I still get some crashes in games. My PSU is sufficient, and my fan curve is aggressive (I wear a headset, so fan noise is something I don't care about). Is there anything I'm missing?


AS I understand it... 95C is way over the safe thermal limit. These cards shouldn't be run over 80C.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> AS I understand it... 95C is way over the safe thermal limit. These cards shouldn't be run over 80C.


My temps have never gone over 72 with my fan curve. Will the card throttle if the temp target is too high, even if it never gets close?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> My temps have never gone over 72 with my fan curve. Will the card throttle if the temp target is too high, even if it never gets close?


It shouldn't throttle until you hit the temp limit.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Actually with MSI GTX 780 gaming, i have :
> 
> - 65 ° C max while i play BF4 when my case is under negative pressure
> - 80 ° C max when it's with prositive pressure (heat in case is not exaust ...)


I'd keep it at negative pressure then, in your case. I found an interesting segment that Tom's wrote:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-23.html

The jist of it is that once the card gets closer to it's thermal threshold, or what I'm guessing to be 'optimal maximum temperature', it starts to throttle the GPU. What I can gather, 80C and above is when it starts to throttle.

Strangely, NVIDIA says the max temp for this card is 95C:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications

I haven't necessarily been a GTX 780 owner long enough to know everything about the card, but all I can offer is what I gather from reading







.

With my card so far;
-BF4 was the hottest, hitting a max of 73-76C IIRC.
-Borderlands 2 maintained a pretty steady 65-67C.
-I didn't keep too much of an eye on L4D2 once is started working properly, but I would be willing to bet it didn't exceed those of BL2, and even if it did, it wouldn't have reached BF4 temps.

I'm also running mine with the fan on auto. I haven't given any custom fan curves, though I probably will for the sake of longevity. I plan on SLI'ing a pair of these sometime in (a mostly) distant future). I'm impressed with the cooler and how quiet it is (to my ears). I think it took around 70% fan for me to actually really hear anything. Not sure if any of you are familiar with the MYST cooler of the HD7870, but coming from that, the ACX cooler is nothing. I'll also be adding some (hopefully) better fans to my front intake that will probably improve these temps as well.


----------



## acsdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It shouldn't throttle until you hit the temp limit.


So how can I get better performance? Or is my current OC about as high as I can get with a 38mv increase?


----------



## NeOs89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd keep it at negative pressure then, in your case. I found an interesting segment that Tom's wrote:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-780-performance-review,3516-23.html
> 
> The jist of it is that once the card gets closer to it's thermal threshold, or what I'm guessing to be 'optimal maximum temperature', it starts to throttle the GPU. What I can gather, 80C and above is when it starts to throttle.
> 
> Strangely, NVIDIA says the max temp for this card is 95C:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications
> 
> I haven't necessarily been a GTX 780 owner long enough to know everything about the card, but all I can offer is what I gather from reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With my card so far;
> -BF4 was the hottest, hitting a max of 73-76C IIRC.
> -Borderlands 2 maintained a pretty steady 65-67C.
> -I didn't keep too much of an eye on L4D2 once is started working properly, but I would be willing to bet it didn't exceed those of BL2, and even if it did, it wouldn't have reached BF4 temps.
> 
> I'm also running mine with the fan on auto. I haven't given any custom fan curves, though I probably will for the sake of longevity. I plan on SLI'ing a pair of these sometime in (a mostly) distant future). I'm impressed with the cooler and how quiet it is (to my ears). I think it took around 70% fan for me to actually really hear anything. Not sure if any of you are familiar with the MYST cooler of the HD7870, but coming from that, the ACX cooler is nothing. I'll also be adding some (hopefully) better fans to my front intake that will probably improve these temps as well.


Your temp is with a blower / reference cooler ? or ACX ?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Your temp is with a blower / reference cooler ? or ACX ?


I've got the ACX, so I've got all that lovely warm/hot air coming into my case







. I can't recall what exactly the fan spins up at on auto, but I'll check and get back to you later on when I can get to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acsdog*
> 
> So how can I get better performance? Or is my current OC about as high as I can get with a 38mv increase?


Until you flash a new BIOS, you could keep temps down as low as possible (keep those fans as high as you can stand it), and go from there.


----------



## Zubei

The ASIC score on my 780 Classy is 81.9%. I seem to have gotten it OC stable without touching voltages to 1113 core. Good?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> The ASIC score on my 780 Classy is 81.9%. I seem to have gotten it OC stable without touching voltages to 1113 core. Good?


That's not really a high OC. I can get my reference card to 1163 without touching voltage. I believe its ASIC was around 73% IIRC.


----------



## Zubei

Well it boosts to 1267. I seemed to have been getting flashes of artifacts while running Valley if I went higher.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Nht

I have a couple screenshots of Valley and Heaven benchmarks on my pcpartpicker setup, along with the Precision X clock speed.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Well it boosts to 1267. I seemed to have been getting flashes of artifacts while running Valley if I went higher.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Nht
> 
> I have a couple screenshots of Valley and Heaven benchmarks on my pcpartpicker setup, along with the Precision X clock speed.


Oh OK, that's not bad at all! I thought you meant it maxed out at that clock in your original post.


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Oh OK, that's not bad at all! I thought you meant it maxed out at that clock in your original post.


Oh! Awesome. Thank you! Im not sure if I want to mess with voltages yet.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Well it boosts to 1267. I seemed to have been getting flashes of artifacts while running Valley if I went higher.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Nht
> 
> I have a couple screenshots of Valley and Heaven benchmarks on my pcpartpicker setup, along with the Precision X clock speed.


I think I recall telling you you'd get to ~1260 at stock volts give or take. Your card seems like a good one.

What are your temps like? Are you using a custom fan curve? If you unlock voltage control in Precision X you can go up to 1.212v, and I bet with that voltage you can get to 1306 pretty easily.


----------



## Zubei

You did!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think I recall telling you you'd get to ~1260 at stock volts give or take. Your card seems like a good one.
> 
> What are your temps like? Are you using a custom fan curve? If you unlock voltage control in Precision X you can go up to 1.212v, and I bet with that voltage you can get to 1306 pretty easily.


You did! I am using the default custom fan curve (Seems to just keep up with the temp? 50c = 50%). Seems to get to about 70c full load in benchmarks like Valley and Heaven. What would 1.212v be in Precision X? Max? I need to read up on this because I have no idea what im doing when it comes to voltages.


----------



## subyman

Hey guys, I just got an EVGA reference 780 and put an EK waterblock on it. I wanted to get your opinion on how my OC is going. I followed the guides for setting up AB, doing the LLC mod, and reflashing the BIOS. My problem is that I think my card is "too good" and wanted to get a second opinion on the set up.

I started at +300 core (around 1200mhz) and slowly went up 50mhz while doing Firestrike Extreme between each to test for rough stability. Well, I'm at +500 core and still no artifacts at 1.325V and a temp at 41C. Firestrike is showing my core is ~1400mhz, but AB is show it fluctuates between 1360-1393mhz. I noticed my power limit is hitting 123%, but the slider only lets me go to 115% but I prioritized temp, so maybe that doesn't matter. Does this seem about right? Should I keep upping the core? Hitting close to 1400mhz seems kind of extreme, but its not crashing or artifacting yet.

Here is a screen shot, I have my 4820k at stock speeds right now:


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> You did!
> You did! I am using the default custom fan curve (Seems to just keep up with the temp? 50c = 50%). Seems to get to about 70c full load in benchmarks like Valley and Heaven. What would 1.212v be in Precision X? Max? I need to read up on this because I have no idea what im doing when it comes to voltages.


AB and Precision X allow voltage control up to 1.212v. If you want to go higher than that you need to get the Classified Voltage Tuner tool.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> You did!
> You did! I am using the default custom fan curve (Seems to just keep up with the temp? 50c = 50%). Seems to get to about 70c full load in benchmarks like Valley and Heaven. What would 1.212v be in Precision X? Max? I need to read up on this because I have no idea what im doing when it comes to voltages.


What are you doing with AB and PX?
Classifieds have the CHIL CH8318 voltage controller! You have the Classified voltage control tool wrote for that voltage controller:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement

So:

NVDD is voltage for GPU

FBVDD is Memory voltage

PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

I used Precision X to max out the voltage (+63mv) then bumped the core to boost it to 1306 (+140 I believe) and seemed to bring the voltage to 1200, in precision X. Was running perfectly fine. Then as I was streaming Planetside 2 while in a tank, I got blown up. As soon as the explosion occurred on my screen, my PC shut down. I was worried, so I turned over the overvoltage and brought the core down to +100. No issues after that...

Any reason as to why this would happen? What can I do to prevent that in the future if I want to bring it back to that OC?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I used Precision X to max out the voltage (+63mv) then bumped the core to boost it to 1306 (+140 I believe) and seemed to bring the voltage to 1200, in precision X. Was running perfectly fine. Then as I was streaming Planetside 2 while in a tank, I got blown up. As soon as the explosion occurred on my screen, my PC shut down. I was worried, so I turned over the overvoltage and brought the core down to +100. No issues after that...
> 
> Any reason as to why this would happen? What can I do to prevent that in the future if I want to bring it back to that OC?


Latest Nvidia driver has been having issues with PS2 causing black screens etc. even on stock clocks AFAIK. It may have been that.


----------



## Zubei

Im using the 332 drivers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I used Precision X to max out the voltage (+63mv) then bumped the core to boost it to 1306 (+140 I believe) and seemed to bring the voltage to 1200, in precision X. Was running perfectly fine. Then as I was streaming Planetside 2 while in a tank, I got blown up. As soon as the explosion occurred on my screen, my PC shut down. I was worried, so I turned over the overvoltage and brought the core down to +100. No issues after that...
> 
> Any reason as to why this would happen? What can I do to prevent that in the future if I want to bring it back to that OC?


Well since you know +100 is stable and +140 isn't, try and inch up in increments of 5 to see what the best OC you can get off of stock voltage is. If you're still yearning for more after that, give a BIOS flash a shot.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I used Precision X to max out the voltage (+63mv) then bumped the core to boost it to 1306 (+140 I believe) and seemed to bring the voltage to 1200, in precision X. Was running perfectly fine. Then as I was streaming Planetside 2 while in a tank, I got blown up. As soon as the explosion occurred on my screen, my PC shut down. I was worried, so I turned over the overvoltage and brought the core down to +100. No issues after that...
> 
> Any reason as to why this would happen? What can I do to prevent that in the future if I want to bring it back to that OC?


Set the voltage with the tool i provided, it was written by EVGA for your card specifically!
Set the voltage to 1,212V and you HAVE 1,212V, you have voltage up to 1,35V! Only use AB or PX to set clocks!
Sorry but you are just wasting your time with AB or PX in the voltage department!

Just my 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well since you know +100 is stable and +140 isn't, try and inch up in increments of 5 to see what the best OC you can get off of stock voltage is. If you're still yearning for more after that, give a BIOS flash a shot.


115 or 120 is stable on stock voltage. I was playing Planetside all night without any issues with the OC set to that on stock. The other night was when I set the voltage on PX and then brought the core to bring it to boost at 1306. It seemed stable for awhile, no issues at all. It wasn't until that huge explosion on my screen that caused the PC to restart. Hoping my PSU isn't the issue there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Set the voltage with the tool i provided, it was written by EVGA for your card specifically!
> Set the voltage to 1,212V and you HAVE 1,212V, you have voltage up to 1,35V! Only use AB or PX to set clocks!
> Sorry but you are just wasting your time with AB or PX in the voltage department!
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I will use that tool later, for sure. When I looked at it, even though there are only what, 4 sliders, It seemed more overwhelming than just turning overvoltage to on and pumping it to max on PX, lol. I have never messed with voltages before.. whole new territory for me. My motherboard auto adjusts voltages when overclocking the CPU, so that was as easy as going into bios and setting it.


----------



## subyman

Anyone have any advice on my post I made yesterday?

Thanks


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I used Precision X to max out the voltage (+63mv) then bumped the core to boost it to 1306 (+140 I believe) and seemed to bring the voltage to 1200, in precision X. Was running perfectly fine. Then as I was streaming Planetside 2 while in a tank, I got blown up. As soon as the explosion occurred on my screen, my PC shut down. I was worried, so I turned over the overvoltage and brought the core down to +100. No issues after that...
> 
> Any reason as to why this would happen? What can I do to prevent that in the future if I want to bring it back to that OC?


Fill out your sig rig. What PSU do you have?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got an EVGA reference 780 and put an EK waterblock on it. I wanted to get your opinion on how my OC is going. I followed the guides for setting up AB, doing the LLC mod, and reflashing the BIOS. My problem is that I think my card is "too good" and wanted to get a second opinion on the set up.
> 
> I started at +300 core (around 1200mhz) and slowly went up 50mhz while doing Firestrike Extreme between each to test for rough stability. Well, I'm at +500 core and still no artifacts at 1.325V and a temp at 41C. Firestrike is showing my core is ~1400mhz, but AB is show it fluctuates between 1360-1393mhz. I noticed my power limit is hitting 123%, but the slider only lets me go to 115% but I prioritized temp, so maybe that doesn't matter. Does this seem about right? Should I keep upping the core? Hitting close to 1400mhz seems kind of extreme, but its not crashing or artifacting yet.
> 
> Here is a screen shot, I have my 4820k at stock speeds right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The power target slider is relative. 115% with a stock BIOS is not the same at 115% with a custom BIOS.

Your card seems pretty golden. I don't know what safe voltage is for a reference card but 1.325V seems OK for benching, but not 24/7.

What BIOS are you using?


----------



## Zubei

Sorry, I thought I had updated my sig. EVGA NEX750B 750w 80+ Bronze


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The power target slider is relative. 115% with a stock BIOS is not the same at 115% with a custom BIOS.
> 
> Your card seems pretty golden. I don't know what safe voltage is for a reference card but 1.325V seems OK for benching, but not 24/7.
> 
> What BIOS are you using?


I'm using the ASUS rev2 skyn3t bios. Thanks for the heads up on 24/7. What would be a good voltage for 24/7?

Thanks


----------



## ghostrider85

i know that i can't flash B1 bios to a gtx 780 with A1 chip, but can i do the other way around? flash an A1 bios to a 780 with B1 chip?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i know that i can't flash B1 bios to a gtx 780 with A1 chip, but can i do the other way around? flash an A1 bios to a 780 with B1 chip?


Yea I am almost certain that will work, but for what purpose?

I think when the B1s came out they were shipping with the original BIOS made for A1.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yea I am almost certain that will work, but for what purpose?
> 
> I think when the B1s came out they were shipping with the original BIOS made for A1.


the rev B1 custom bios doesn't want to downclock, it stays at 1.212v, i only want 1.125.
i have 2x gtx 780, one is a1 and onether is b1.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> the rev B1 custom bios doesn't want to downclock, it stays at 1.212v, i only want 1.125.
> i have 2x gtx 780, one is a1 and onether is b1.


Hmmm it might not be the BIOS. Do you have a "Performance" power plan in Windows? Are you running multiple monitors? There are a variety of reasons why a card won't downclock. The latest uTorrent came bundled with some crapware that forced my GPUs to run at full clocks all the time. It took me forever to figure that out and it was a pain uninstalling everything. (Never using uTorrent again, now I use Deluge).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> 115 or 120 is stable on stock voltage. I was playing Planetside all night without any issues with the OC set to that on stock. The other night was when I set the voltage on PX and then brought the core to bring it to boost at 1306. It seemed stable for awhile, no issues at all. It wasn't until that huge explosion on my screen that caused the PC to restart. Hoping my PSU isn't the issue there.
> I will use that tool later, for sure. When I looked at it, even though there are only what, 4 sliders, It seemed more overwhelming than just turning overvoltage to on and pumping it to max on PX, lol. I have never messed with voltages before.. whole new territory for me. My motherboard auto adjusts voltages when overclocking the CPU, so that was as easy as going into bios and setting it.


Well IIRC, isn't Planetside 2 having trouble with NVIDIA drivers lately?


----------



## skupples

Yeah... Something about the last two or three drivers not getting along with PS2. I would revert back to before 332.WHQL & see if it resolves the issue.


----------



## crazysoccerman

nvm


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> nvm


600W should be enough, but don't know if the CX600 outputs that number. Some people have said it's overrated by 100W. Was thinking it was a C-state issue, but you aren't running haswell.

Shilka should chime in here for a more in depth solution.


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Set the voltage with the tool i provided, it was written by EVGA for your card specifically!
> Set the voltage to 1,212V and you HAVE 1,212V, you have voltage up to 1,35V! Only use AB or PX to set clocks!
> Sorry but you are just wasting your time with AB or PX in the voltage department!
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Am I doing this correctly? I set the voltage and it doesn't seem to register.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Am I doing this correctly? I set the voltage and it doesn't seem to register.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you have a 780 SC ACX (reference card) the *Classified* Voltage Tuner tool won't work. If you have a Classified (which I thought you did) it'll work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Am I doing this correctly? I set the voltage and it doesn't seem to register.


You wont "see" the voltage unless you use a multi meter, as all the programs (except AB with the volt mod for the reference Titan/780) get their feed from the drivers and those are limited to 1,212V, everything beyond that values is not read!
Trust me, if you set voltage with the Classy tool beyond 1,212V IT will register!









(Before anyone asks: HE HAS A 780 Classified!







)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Koogiking

I have a PNY XLR8 OC. Want to join the 780 club spreadsheet


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You wont "see" the voltage unless you use a multi meter, as all the programs (except AB with the volt mod for the reference Titan/780) get their feed from the drivers and those are limited to 1,212V, everything beyond that values is not read!
> Trust me, if you set voltage with the Classy tool beyond 1,212V IT will register!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Before anyone asks: HE HAS A 780 Classified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Oh! OK, cool. Thank you.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> 600W should be enough, but don't know if the CX600 outputs that number. Some people have said it's overrated by 100W. Was thinking it was a C-state issue, but you aren't running haswell.
> 
> Shilka should chime in here for a more in depth solution.


Thanks. I'm not sure who lurks these forums, so I decided to retract the post. I've decided to upgrade my power supply.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Thanks. I'm not sure who lurks these forums, so I decided to retract the post. I've decided to upgrade my power supply.


worried about lurkers? really?

anyways, good plan on the upgrade.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Lurkers that may work for relevant companies, yes. My email is similar to my screen name. Better safe than sorry. And thanks.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> Lurkers that may work for relevant companies, yes. My email is similar to my screen name. Better safe than sorry. And thanks.


ah.


----------



## Gripen90

Got a good bunch of GTX 780's









2x MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB (N780-3GD5) PCI-E
1x MSI GeForce GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming OC 3GB (N780 TF 3GD5/OC) PCI-E
1x Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC 3GB PCI-E
1x Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super Jetstream 3GB PCI-E
1x Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS 3GB PCI-E
1x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SuperClocked 3GB PCI-E

My absolute favorite is the Palit card ! great performance and super silent.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Got a good bunch of GTX 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB (N780-3GD5) PCI-E
> 1x MSI GeForce GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming OC 3GB (N780 TF 3GD5/OC) PCI-E
> 1x Asus GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC 3GB PCI-E
> 1x Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super Jetstream 3GB PCI-E
> 1x Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS 3GB PCI-E
> 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SuperClocked 3GB PCI-E
> 
> My absolute favorite is the Palit card ! great performance and super silent.


no gigabyte?


----------



## Zubei

Well, I have been playing Planetside 2 at 1306 boosted for a couple hours with no issue. Looking good.


----------



## Blitz1775

I have the Galaxy Reference "78NNH5DN00G0" 780 card and from what I understand I need to flash it with a 3A Bios Version. I wanted to do it since I noticed that it seems to throttle at 80 Celsius and I would prefer to have a stable speed verse having more performance "for a limited time". However there seems to be a bunch of different V-Bios, does it matter which one I use and I couldn't seem to find any information toward it. Thanks for the help since this is my first time flashing a completely different bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz1775*
> 
> I have the Galaxy Reference "78NNH5DN00G0" 780 card and from what I understand I need to flash it with a 3A Bios Version. I wanted to do it since I noticed that it seems to throttle at 80 Celsius and I would prefer to have a stable speed verse having more performance "for a limited time". However there seems to be a bunch of different V-Bios, does it matter which one I use and I couldn't seem to find any information toward it. Thanks for the help since this is my first time flashing a completely different bios.


Welcome to OCN!









First:

Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Second: a GPUz screenshot so i can see which bios you have on the card, here is the latest version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2340/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-7/mirrors

Third: also in my SIG you have EZ3flash, a easy and hassle free bios flashing program and my Flash guide too!

Fourth: Check my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong, but you could download Precision X (I would think it's compatible with non-EVGA cards). That way you could enable Kboost (anti-throttle), and increase the power limit (not sure about the potential in that one, though).


----------



## Blitz1775

Yeah I didn't bother with that too much, since I figured it was a fairly direct question







, but I did already check the Bios Versions (80.10.37.00.05) (P2083-0020). I will read over your guides because more info never hurts, though main thing I was trying to understand is there any pro or con on which Skyn3t Vbios 3A I pick, since their were like 10 different brands and I didn't see my specific model.

If true pez that would be amazing, since the temp thing isn't too big of a deal though I probably would leave my thermal limit at 83-85 celsius limit verse 80. Mostly just noticed it that the game would hitch whenever it finally got throttled, so I would prefer to work my settings around that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz1775*
> 
> Yeah I didn't bother with that too much, since I figured it was a fairly direct question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I did already check the Bios Versions (80.10.37.00.05) (P2083-0020). I will read over your guides because more info never hurts, though main thing I was trying to understand is there any pro or con on which Skyn3t Vbios 3A I pick, since their were like 10 different brands and I didn't see my specific model.
> 
> If true pez that would be amazing, since the temp thing isn't too big of a deal though I probably would leave my thermal limit at 83-85 celsius limit verse 80. Mostly just noticed it that the game would hitch whenever it finally got throttled, so I would prefer to work my settings around that.


I'm hoping someone will chime in soon to confirm it. Also, you could still set the temp to 80C, but just let the fans run a little faster/louder.


----------



## Blitz1775

True, but I built the computer as a fairly silent gaming computer as a fun project, so taking a penalty on heat verse sound is fine since its got foamed side panels. I did to increase cooling performance leave the top vents open with an H105 Mounted as an intake for the processor (Nanoxia Deep Silence 1), and removed most of the hard drive cages blocking the fan. Overall I think I got it to around 20-25 DB during normal non gaming use with idle around 30-35 celsius for everything







.


----------



## Zubei

Should I flash my Classy with other drivers? Never done anything like that before so im worried id screw something up. Also, how much can i push the voltage on it? Kind of strange occurrence. I was playing Planetside 2 perfectly fine at 1306mhz, but when I benchmark it at that with valley I think I see artifacts.. really fast flashes of lines. They don't occur all the time, but occasional ill spot one.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Should I flash my Classy with other drivers? Never done anything like that before so im worried id screw something up. Also, how much can i push the voltage on it? Kind of strange occurrence. I was playing Planetside 2 perfectly fine at 1306mhz, but when I benchmark it at that with valley I think I see artifacts.. really fast flashes of lines. They don't occur all the time, but occasional ill spot one.


You can flash your classy with pretty much any gtx 780 bios you want. There are some good custom ones on the first page that pushes power limit to about 500w max. With the classy on air, I'd say 1.3v is the max you should do. The ACX cooler does a good job cooling the VRM's but anything past that and you may run in to problems. As for planetside and valley, as a general rule if you see artifacts on anything then the clock is unstable. Having said that a lot of people, including myself, use different presets for different applications. My settins range from 1250 core to 1350 depending on what I am playing. One artifact or two every once in a while isn't terrible. It just depends on if that artifact will turn in to more or start crashing drivers.


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> You can flash your classy with pretty much any gtx 780 bios you want. There are some good custom ones on the first page that pushes power limit to about 500w max. With the classy on air, I'd say 1.3v is the max you should do. The ACX cooler does a good job cooling the VRM's but anything past that and you may run in to problems. As for planetside and valley, as a general rule if you see artifacts on anything then the clock is unstable. Having said that a lot of people, including myself, use different presets for different applications. My settins range from 1250 core to 1350 depending on what I am playing. One artifact or two every once in a while isn't terrible. It just depends on if that artifact will turn in to more or start crashing drivers.


Thank you, ill check out the those custom bios. Really bummed about the instability of the card at 1300mhz. I have the voltage set to 1.212.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Thank you, ill check out the those custom bios. Really bummed about the instability of the card at 1300mhz. I have the voltage set to 1.212.


1306 is nothing to sneeze at. And stability (as mentioned) will have to do with the program, so seeing stability in a game doesn't mean it's Valley stable. If you can get 1280-ish stable at 1.212 on air you're doing well and that's a pretty good card.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 1306 is nothing to sneeze at. And stability (as mentioned) will have to do with the program, so seeing stability in a game doesn't mean it's Valley stable. If you can get 1280-ish stable at 1.212 on air you're doing well and that's a pretty good card.


Mine only does 1228 at 1.212, I wish I went for the classy now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> You can flash your classy with *pretty much any gtx 780 bios you want*. There are some good custom ones on the first page that pushes power limit to about 500w max. With the classy on air, I'd say 1.3v is the max you should do. The ACX cooler does a good job cooling the VRM's but anything past that and you may run in to problems. As for planetside and valley, as a general rule if you see artifacts on anything then the clock is unstable. Having said that a lot of people, including myself, use different presets for different applications. My settins range from 1250 core to 1350 depending on what I am playing. One artifact or two every once in a while isn't terrible. It just depends on if that artifact will turn in to more or start crashing drivers.


You mean any *Classified 780 bios*! Not regular 780 bios as the cards are very different!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

Anyone know why in planetside 2 my card only runs at 993 when it should be boosting at almost 1300? I was wondering why I was getting 40-58 fps. I made the game windows mode and popped precision X up and noticed it wasn't boosting high at all, hell it wasn't even at what it should be at normal.

Edit: Must be a strange bug, because I reloaded the game a few times and the 2nd time it was running at 575, third time it was 1293. No idea whats going on.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Anyone know why in planetside 2 my card only runs at 993 when it should be boosting at almost 1300? I was wondering why I was getting 40-58 fps. I made the game windows mode and popped precision X up and noticed it wasn't boosting high at all, hell it wasn't even at what it should be at normal.
> 
> Edit: Must be a strange bug, because I reloaded the game a few times and the 2nd time it was running at 575, third time it was 1293. No idea whats going on.


How's the CPU load? PS2 is very CPU dependent, if its not feeding the GPU, the core clocks will fall to the minimum! It can also be a driver issue!
In some games ALT+TAB to desktop and back into the game will bring back the fps!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Anyone know why in planetside 2 my card only runs at 993 when it should be boosting at almost 1300? I was wondering why I was getting 40-58 fps. I made the game windows mode and popped precision X up and noticed it wasn't boosting high at all, hell it wasn't even at what it should be at normal.
> 
> Edit: Must be a strange bug, because I reloaded the game a few times and the 2nd time it was running at 575, third time it was 1293. No idea whats going on.


Planetside + recent nvidia drivers = no good.

Also, PS2 is EXTREMELY CPU intensive. It is likely taking one (possibly two? I forget) core to 100%, which leaves the GPUs starved for attention, thus down clocking. I'm almost positive it is still single threaded, which means all that action only has one core to work on.


----------



## Ir0n

I see evga 780 OC on the skyn3t bios list will this work with the normal evga 780 reference card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ir0n*
> 
> I see evga 780 OC on the skyn3t bios list will this work with the normal evga 780 reference card?


Yes, it will give you the minor OC the SC has over the non-OC reference card!
Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz1775*
> 
> True, but I built the computer as a fairly silent gaming computer as a fun project, so taking a penalty on heat verse sound is fine since its got foamed side panels. I did to increase cooling performance leave the top vents open with an H105 Mounted as an intake for the processor (Nanoxia Deep Silence 1), and removed most of the hard drive cages blocking the fan. Overall I think I got it to around 20-25 DB during normal non gaming use with idle around 30-35 celsius for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True; I've got probably a 'medium' silence build, so sound doesn't bother me as much. That and the ACX cooler is pretty quiet at higher speeds. It wouldn't hurt to tweak your fan speeds and see what the highest you can stand is, and go from there







.


----------



## smoke420

After updating my drivers I can get no audio from my HDMI port. In playback devices it says the cable is not plugged in. It installs fine but after disconnecting my tv to setup nvidia surround the tv is never recognized again. When I plug my tv in as the 4th monitor the video works fine but the pc reports the HDMI cable is disconnected. Is there a fix for this besides rolling back drivers.

Edit: Rolling back to older drivers did not fix the issue.


----------



## pez

Just to make sure, you did make sure you installed the HDMI Audio Drivers along with the driver set?

I don't have HDMI drivers installed for the fact I'm not using them, so I can't tell you what the options say in the NV Control Panel.


----------



## smoke420

I figured it out. I went to set up digital audio in the Nvidia control panel. Under HDMI it showed my tv's name correctly and nothing seemed wrong. I clicked the drop down menu next to the tv's name, and the only other option was turn off audio. Even though my tv was selected correctly, when I clicked its name in the drop down menu, apply popped up on the bottom. After clicking apply problem solved


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Planetside + recent nvidia drivers = no good.
> 
> Also, PS2 is EXTREMELY CPU intensive. It is likely taking one (possibly two? I forget) core to 100%, which leaves the GPUs starved for attention, thus down clocking. I'm almost positive it is still single threaded, which means all that action only has one core to work on.


Well I'm running on the 332 drivers and have been. I just find it odd that I'm only getting around 45-58 fps at max on a system like the one I just built. I have read that the latest planet side patch is causing frame rate issues though.

Any way to fix the CPU issues in it though or is it just an optimization issue with the client?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys I have a GTX 780 installed, are any of you guys running a dedicated card for physx? I have that 770 sitting around. Thinking of installing it thoughts?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey guys I have a GTX 780 installed, are any of you guys running a dedicated card for physx? I have that 770 sitting around. Thinking of installing it thoughts?


Trade your 770 for another 780 and SLI it.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Trade your 770 for another 780 and SLI it.


Really????? That never occurred to me..........................

I haven't been able to sell yet and I can't sell on here because of the forum rules. Has anybody else done this? Just wondering if its worth my time to stick it in or not.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Well I'm running on the 332 drivers and have been. I just find it odd that I'm only getting around 45-58 fps at max on a system like the one I just built. I have read that the latest planet side patch is causing frame rate issues though.
> 
> Any way to fix the CPU issues in it though or is it just an optimization issue with the client?


As i said in an earlier post its a buggy game with a very heavy CPU dependence!

https://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/low-cpu-gpu-usage-and-low-frames.47663/
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1755132/low-cpu-gpu-usage-low-framerate-gtx-780-acx.html
http://steamcommunity.com/app/218230/discussions/0/864974467694813533/
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3029182
http://planetside.wikia.com/wiki/Graphics_Guide

Dont know if it will help you or not but here are some links to relevant posts and one or two guides on how to increase fps!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Really????? That never occurred to me..........................
> 
> I haven't been able to sell yet and I can't sell on here because of the forum rules. Has anybody else done this? Just wondering if its worth my time to stick it in or not.


Abide to forum rules, start to help out and soon you will have the minimum to sell your 770!







Then go SLI and forget about the dedicated physX entirely!








You are new here but you will find OCN is a good community with good people that will always help out when needed!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Abide to forum rules, start to help out and soon you will have the minimum to sell your 770!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go SLI and forget about the dedicated physX entirely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are new here but you will find OCN is a good community with good people that will always help out when needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the reply. That was the plan. But by the time I get enough rep to sell on here that 770 will be worth next to nothing. Pretty much already is....lol


----------



## DBGT

Is it normal for my GPU to run at 78C ? even though it is not overclocked, and the fan speed set on auto
And what is the maximum temperature for 780 to run normal? I know that nvidia put 95C for maximum temperature, but I doubt that the performance at 95C is the same at 60C


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBGT*
> 
> Is it normal for my GPU to run at 78C ? even though it is not overclocked, and the fan speed set on auto
> And what is the maximum temperature for 780 to run normal? I know that nvidia put 95C for maximum temperature, but I doubt that the performance at 95C is the same at 60C


are you running multiple cards?

I had three cards all stuffed next to eachother and they ran hot like that. Terrible performance the whole time. Ended up going to liquid and now they idle around 26-28c where before the idle was 45-50.


----------



## deadlockedworld

Mine ran like that in intense usage situations before I changed the fan profiles using EVGA precision. Setting more aggressive fans will help performance too since the GTX ramps clocks up and down based on card temps.


----------



## DBGT

Is this normal for my GP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> are you running multiple cards?
> 
> I had three cards all stuffed next to eachother and they ran hot like that. Terrible performance the whole time. Ended up going to liquid and now they idle around 26-28c where before the idle was 45-50.


No, only one card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. That was the plan. But by the time I get enough rep to sell on here that 770 will be worth next to nothing. Pretty much already is....lol


Dont sell yourself short!








You will get it fast!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Maximus Knight

still no bios for leadtek 780 reference =C


----------



## 5erveD

Hey

As I am fairly new here, I would like to ask you some questions.
I have been reading up for some time now.

I did install the latest Skyn3t bios ( rev 4 ) and the latest Nvidia driver ( 335.23 )
I am running on the first bios that came with the card. ( not the newly flashed one )

But there seems to be something wrong and I can't figure out what.
I have reinstalled the driver several times and before install I have run DDU

After my card has been in action, say game or what ever, it seems to be stuck at 50% power and slowly decrease to about 9%.
Sometimes it doesn't even go down to 9%. It just stays at 50% power while it aint doing ssss.

It looks like it isn't throttling back to the "zero" point.

Is it something I did wrong, the driver perhaps. Or just something else ?

5erveD

Ps. Validation link

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vxamn/


----------



## RULE

Hi guys, i had a gtx 780 dc2 with a beta bios from AOOC2013, after send the card on RMA is come back with stepping B1.
The old bios of course don't work, i've tried the skynet bios for DCII and work fine.
I use the card on LN2 only for benchmark, there's a way to force via bios only the P0 state and a costant DIMM clock?

Here a compare


----------



## Zubei

For gaming, should I stick to the regular bios or go with the skyn3t ones?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> For gaming, should I stick to the regular bios or go with the skyn3t ones?


Whichever flavor you like. I use skynet rev 4 for everything. I've never even had to switch to my LN2 bios. I like the skynet because it locks in your clock..no boost garbage.


----------



## Zubei

Ok, before i flash my Bios.. I want to make sure im doing this correctly. Im using a 780 Classy. I was about to flash but I got this message and wasnt sure what to do.


----------



## gatesmarch

Did you do:

1. nvflash --protectoff
2. nvflash -4-5-6
3. nvflash "biosname".rom

in that order first? Or was this the first message you received when you opened the program? Either way, hit "y", and it'll flash. This is why you're turning protection off, as well as step 2.


----------



## Zubei

Crap, I just did 3. lol I mean it worked, but I probably should have done 1 and 2 first...


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Ok, before i flash my Bios.. I want to make sure im doing this correctly. Im using a 780 Classy. I was about to flash but I got this message and wasnt sure what to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Crap, I just did 3. lol I mean it worked, but I probably should have done 1 and 2 first...


Nah, you're fine. In may cases #3 is all you need.


----------



## Zubei

Seems like it still boosts though. Strange.


----------



## kbyte

I'll buy a gtx780 and I'm torn between which model to buy. Among these models which is the best choice? DC2 ASUS, MSI TF or MSI LIGHTNING.


----------



## SeventhSanctum

MSI lightning is probably the best but it costs the most.


----------



## Blitz1775

So question never got answered. Just wondering among the Revision 3A bios does it make a difference which one I pick or is there one I should be picking for my Galaxy Reference 780 (80.10.37.00.05).


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> MSI lightning is probably the best but it costs the most.


This


----------



## Deeps1987

I am having trouble getting MSI Afterburner to unlock voltage control for me.
If I do the command prompt hack and enter either msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 or msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 I just get invalid









I have a EVGA 780 Classified Hydro Copper. Using latest MSI Afterburner Beta (18)
I did have voltage control before (upto 62mv) I believe. But after a reformat of my SSD and fresh install of Windows, I no longer even have that.

Using a Skynet Classified BIOS


----------



## jleslie246

Im having issues playing BF4, mainly noticeable when flying. I get a blurry like all the way across my screens that is about 1/2" wide (tall). Doesnt seem to be a 'tear, but im not sure. I just updated to the newest driver but it did it on the last one as well. Settings are 'Ultra', mild OC 1.3V 1250/7000, CPU at 4.8Ghz. Rest of the specs in my sig. I am guessing it is an nvidea control panel setting?

I can link to a youtube video showing the line (I know I should have used fraps, but I just wanted to grab a quick video with my phone).









Edit: I turned Vert Sync to Adaptive in the control panel and it did help but I still get a blurr line.. Its more toward the top of my screens. Any thoughts?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeps1987*
> 
> I am having trouble getting MSI Afterburner to unlock voltage control for me.
> If I do the command prompt hack and enter either msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 or msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 I just get invalid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a EVGA 780 Classified Hydro Copper. Using latest MSI Afterburner Beta (18)
> I did have voltage control before (upto 62mv) I believe. But after a reformat of my SSD and fresh install of Windows, I no longer even have that.
> 
> Using a Skynet Classified BIOS


You get "invalid" because the volt mod is for the reference cards with NCP4206 voltage controller and you have the classified with the CHL8318!
Use the Classified Voltage tool:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Im having issues playing BF4, mainly noticeable when flying. I get a blurry like all the way across my screens that is about 1/2" wide (tall). Doesnt seem to be a 'tear, but im not sure. I just updated to the newest driver but it did it on the last one as well. Settings are 'Ultra', mild OC 1.3V 1250/7000, CPU at 4.8Ghz. Rest of the specs in my sig. I am guessing it is an nvidea control panel setting?
> 
> I can link to a youtube video showing the line (I know I should have used fraps, but I just wanted to grab a quick video with my phone).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I turned Vert Sync to Adaptive in the control panel and it did help but I still get a blurr line.. Its more toward the top of my screens. Any thoughts?


Do you get those issues with stock settings, without OC?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Im having issues playing BF4, mainly noticeable when flying. I get a blurry like all the way across my screens that is about 1/2" wide (tall). Doesnt seem to be a 'tear, but im not sure. I just updated to the newest driver but it did it on the last one as well. Settings are 'Ultra', mild OC 1.3V 1250/7000, CPU at 4.8Ghz. Rest of the specs in my sig. I am guessing it is an nvidea control panel setting?
> 
> I can link to a youtube video showing the line (I know I should have used fraps, but I just wanted to grab a quick video with my phone).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I turned Vert Sync to Adaptive in the control panel and it did help but I still get a blurr line.. Its more toward the top of my screens. Any thoughts?


Try D3D Overrider. It's worked miracles for me in several games. https://hostr.co/download/5JA4NRt/D3DOverrider%20DX11.rar


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Seems like it still boosts though. Strange.


If it is still boosting it didn't work.

you need to run #1 to disable the write lock.
If it is a bios from a different vendor you need to disable "id mismatch"

then just run #3.

BF4 already uses triple buffering by default, d3doverrider should have no effect/ill affect in that scenario.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5erveD*
> 
> Hey
> 
> As I am fairly new here, I would like to ask you some questions.
> I have been reading up for some time now.
> 
> I did install the latest Skyn3t bios ( rev 4 ) and the latest Nvidia driver ( 335.23 )
> I am running on the first bios that came with the card. ( not the newly flashed one )
> 
> But there seems to be something wrong and I can't figure out what.
> I have reinstalled the driver several times and before install I have run DDU
> 
> After my card has been in action, say game or what ever, it seems to be stuck at 50% power and slowly decrease to about 9%.
> Sometimes it doesn't even go down to 9%. It just stays at 50% power while it aint doing ssss.
> 
> It looks like it isn't throttling back to the "zero" point.
> 
> Is it something I did wrong, the driver perhaps. Or just something else ?
> 
> 5erveD
> 
> Ps. Validation link
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vxamn/


I would stay away from those drivers and use 332.21 or 334.89. 335.23 almost blew up my card. For some reason something about those drivers (or their interaction with something else on my system) would cause my voltage to set itself to the maximum setting (1.5v). There's another thread where the 335 drivers are causing GTX 780 voltages to go haywire, and the theory is that GPU-Z is doing it, or that running multiple monitors (for instance Precision X with GPU-Z) is causing the cards to increase the voltage.

I rolled my drivers back to 332.21 and have not had any more voltage problems, even with running GPU-Z, HWInfo, and Precision X all at once.

The voltage problems are happening on stock BIOSes.


----------



## 5erveD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I would stay away from those drivers and use 332.21 or 334.89. 335.23 almost blew up my card. For some reason something about those drivers (or their interaction with something else on my system) would cause my voltage to set itself to the maximum setting (1.5v). There's another thread where the 335 drivers are causing GTX 780 voltages to go haywire, and the theory is that GPU-Z is doing it, or that running multiple monitors (for instance Precision X with GPU-Z) is causing the cards to increase the voltage.
> 
> I rolled my drivers back to 332.21 and have not had any more voltage problems, even with running GPU-Z, HWInfo, and Precision X all at once.
> 
> The voltage problems are happening on stock BIOSes.


Cheers

I have installed the 332.21 driver again after running the driver uninstaller.
I even removed some of the monitors ( Precison X... )

The funny thing is, even running on the Skyn3t bios it was doing the power thing. Still "only 30%". But it was still present.
Only after uninstalling the driver and some of the monitor programmes, it was gone.

I am strongly thinking on running a fresh install of windows.
Somewhere, somehow, something f##ked up. ( most likely me )

reseating my card also past my mind.

Untill now it is gone, but who knows for how long !


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If it is still boosting it didn't work.
> 
> you need to run #1 to disable the write lock.
> If it is a bios from a different vendor you need to disable "id mismatch"
> 
> then just run #3.
> 
> BF4 already uses triple buffering by default, d3doverrider should have no effect/ill affect in that scenario.


I went back and ran it again, doing 1, then 3. Precision X still saying its boosting. Not sure whats going on here.

Also, my PC randomly shut down and restarted last night while playing Planetside 2. Was during an intense fight in a Lightning. A TR was in my face so I unloaded all my shells and allt he explosions that occurred on my screen seemed to have been too much and made my PC restart. Not sure why, though.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I went back and ran it again, doing 1, then 3. Precision X still saying its boosting. Not sure whats going on here.
> 
> Also, my PC randomly shut down and restarted last night while playing Planetside 2. Was during an intense fight in a Lightning. A TR was in my face so I unloaded all my shells and allt he explosions that occurred on my screen seemed to have been too much and made my PC restart. Not sure why, though.


Try doing steps 1,2, and 3. As far as the PC restarting...it sounds like your card wasn't getting enough juice. What clocks are you at? Your PSU seems more than sufficient, just try bumping up the voltage a bit more. I had to get a new PSU a week after I bought the card..it couldn't keep up. It would get extremely hot during gaming and eventually my comp would just shut down.


----------



## Zubei

Card was running at just under 1300mhz with 1.2125 volts. Is it ok to pump it up more than that? Should I just downclock it?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Card was running at just under 1300mhz with 1.121 volts. Is it ok to pump it up more than that? Should I just downclock it?


I had to be at a minimum of 1.275 for 1280mhz to even begin to be stable. Definitely bump it up if you want to run @1300mhz and just keep an eye on your temps. For everyday gaming, I haven't really had a need to go over 1225-1250mhz on real intense games (FC3, Crysis 3, etc.) I can't stay stable @ 1300mhz until I'm able to get this thing under water. Even at 65-70C it's too much heat.


----------



## Zubei

Really? Alright, I'll try lowering it. This was 1300boosted, not regular BTW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I had to be at a minimum of 1.275 for 1280mhz to even begin to be stable. Definitely bump it up if you want to run @1300mhz and just keep an eye on your temps. For everyday gaming, I haven't really had a need to go over 1225-1250mhz on real intense games (FC3, Crysis 3, etc.) I can't stay stable @ 1300mhz until I'm able to get this thing under water. Even at 65-70C it's too much heat.


Ok, thanks for the help. Ill try downclocking and see if that helps. I wish I could do all of this now, but im at work.. damn it. I had originally gotten it to +100 without any issues at all on normal volts. I ran Heaven with it at that a couple times, didnt notice any issues, no artifacts and heat seemed good, so i pumped it to +150 on 1.212 and it seemed fine. Ill drop it back to +100, which brings it to about 1250mhz.

These speeds are all boosted btw, not core.


----------



## computergeekz36

Hey guys

I was going to flash my 780 and was wondering what bios I should use.

I have EVAG.780.10.36.pt200+VOLT+BD.rev2.rom

I see there is now rev 4 on the front page. How are they different?
What one should I use? Thanks guys


----------



## ryohazuki

Kind of sad I'm about to be on my third 780 HOF in 2 months since I've gotten it. Rather frustrating actually.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I went back and ran it again, doing 1, then 3. Precision X still saying its boosting. Not sure whats going on here.
> 
> Also, my PC randomly shut down and restarted last night while playing Planetside 2. Was during an intense fight in a Lightning. A TR was in my face so I unloaded all my shells and allt he explosions that occurred on my screen seemed to have been too much and made my PC restart. Not sure why, though.


Pretty sure its your EVGA SuperNova NEX750B thats at fault its a downgraded FSP Raider thats been into an made multi 12v rail PSU


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I went back and ran it again, doing 1, then 3. Precision X still saying its boosting. Not sure whats going on here.
> 
> Also, my PC randomly shut down and restarted last night while playing Planetside 2. Was during an intense fight in a Lightning. A TR was in my face so I unloaded all my shells and allt he explosions that occurred on my screen seemed to have been too much and made my PC restart. Not sure why, though.


You have to run EZ3flash in administrator mode with elevated privileges or it wont work!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Pretty sure its your EVGA SuperNova NEX750B thats at fault its a downgraded FSP Raider thats been into an made multi 12v rail PSU


Shilka is right! (As usual!







) With 20A on each rail when its 42A required to run a GK110 (although it can run at lower amperages) its also a good indicator that the OCP is being triggered in your PSU!
Want to OC your card properly get a better PSU!











*@Shilka*: Still going through the list man! Got enough for an entire year or more!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to run EZ3flash in administrator mode with elevated privileges or it wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilka is right! (As usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) With 20A on each rail when its 42A required to run a GK110 (although it can run at lower amperages) its also a good indicator that the OCP is being triggered in your PSU!
> Want to OC your card properly get a better PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Shilka*: Still going through the list man! Got enough for an entire year or more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


You showed a picture of the NEX750G he has a NEX750B which is close to the same thing but not quite

Anyway yes both of them only has 20 amps per rail which makes it pretty much useless if you start pusing your video card(s)

What list are you talking about i dont quite follow?


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to run EZ3flash in administrator mode with elevated privileges or it wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilka is right! (As usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) With 20A on each rail when its 42A required to run a GK110 (although it can run at lower amperages) its also a good indicator that the OCP is being triggered in your PSU!
> Want to OC your card properly get a better PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Shilka*: Still going through the list man! Got enough for an entire year or more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Well damn. That sucks. I just threw out the box for the PSU too. crap... Im also using an ASrock Extreme3 Mobo, which people said I should not have gotten. Now im not sure what the hell to do.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You showed a picture of the NEX750G he has a NEX750B which is close to the same thing but not quite
> 
> Anyway yes both of them only has 20 amps per rail which makes it pretty much useless if you start pusing your video card(s)
> 
> What list are you talking about i dont quiet follow?


The anime list you sent me!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Well damn. That sucks. I just threw out the box for the PSU too. crap... Im also using an ASrock Extreme3 Mobo, which people said I should not have gotten. Now im not sure what the hell to do.


EVGA SuperNova G2 750!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I was going to flash my 780 and was wondering what bios I should use.
> 
> I have EVAG.780.10.36.pt200+VOLT+BD.rev2.rom
> 
> I see there is now rev 4 on the front page. How are they different?
> What one should I use? Thanks guys


REV4 are only for the new B1 cads with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx!
You have the REV 3A for your card in the OP!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Well damn. That sucks. I just threw out the box for the PSU too. crap... Im also using an ASrock Extreme3 Mobo, which people said I should not have gotten. Now im not sure what the hell to do.


Not trying to be rude or offence but if someone said dont buy it why but it then?

Also you should replace the PSU the new EVGA SuperNova G2 is everything the NEX750B is not which means its good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The anime list you sent me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Found anything you like on the list?


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not trying to be rude or offence but if someone said dont buy it why but it then?
> 
> Also you should replace the PSU the new EVGA SuperNova G2 is everything the NEX750B is not which means its good
> Found anything you like on the list?


Well I bought it before I was told that I should have gotten a different motherboard. I had read reviews from both tech sites and people that bought it on newegg and amazon and besides a couple people who had issues with DOAs, everyone said it was a good mobo. However, when I was asking about the issues I am having now, a few people said that the mobo is not suited for the GPU+CPU I have.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Well I bought it before I was told that I should have gotten a different motherboard. I had read reviews from both tech sites and people that bought it on newegg and amazon and besides a couple people who had issues with DOAs, everyone said it was a good mobo. However, when I was asking about the issues I am having now, a few people said that the mobo is not suited for the GPU+CPU I have.


Well if the motherboard and PSU are giving you problems why not go ahead and replace them?

Unless you are broke that would make it kinda hard

Now that i am posting in the GTX 780 club anyway would it make any sense for me to replace my 2x Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB cards or would that be a waste of money?


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well if the motherboard and PSU are giving you problems why not go ahead and replace them?
> 
> Unless you are broke that would make it kinda hard
> 
> Now that i am posting in the GTX 780 club anyway would it make any sense for me to replace my 2x Asus GTX 680 CU II 4 GB cards or would that be a waste of money?


I JUST bought them on the 3rd of this month is why im going crazy. This is a totally new build. If I could exchange them, I wouldnt have any issues, but I tossed out the boxes.

Was this the PSU? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0750-XR


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not trying to be rude or offence but if someone said dont buy it why but it then?
> 
> Also you should replace the PSU the new EVGA SuperNova G2 is everything the NEX750B is not which means its good
> *Found anything you like on the list?*


Hard to find something i dont like!








Pretty much all i´ve looked into is much of my liking! (Steins gate is really awesome but dont get me started on Space Battleship Yamato and Noir! Its really amazing!) But i´m still going through it all!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> I JUST bought them on the 3rd of this month is why im going crazy. This is a totally new build. If I could exchange them, I wouldnt have any issues, but I tossed out the boxes.
> 
> Was this the PSU? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0750-XR


Yes thats the one and its much better then what you have now its on par with the AX760i just waaaaaay cheaper
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hard to find something i dont like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all i´ve looked into is much of my liking! (Steins gate is really awesome but dont get me started on Space Battleship Yamato and Noir! Its really amazing!) But i´m still going through it all!


Noir and Requiem for the Phantom are my two most favorites shows of all time which is saying alot out of the 400 shows i have seen


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes thats the one and its much better then what you have now its on par with the AX760i just waaaaaay cheaper
> Noir and Requiem for the Phantom are my two most favorites shows of all time which is saying alot out of the 400 shows i have seen


I bought all of my parts at Microcenter, in MA. Was told that I can exchange both the Motherboard and PSU. However, from what I see on the site, they do not have that PowerSupply. I know we are going way off topic here but can anyone recommend me a good motherboard and powersupply that I could buy at microcenter?


----------



## shilka

No G2 which makes this one the only one i would touch

http://www.microcenter.com/product/415149/V850_V_Series_850_Watt_Modular_ATX_Power_Supply

100$ more then your NEX750B but also 100 watts more and much better made and its a single 12v rail PSU

These are the motherboards i would pick myself but i am not an expert on motherboards

http://www.microcenter.com/product/414782/GA-Z87X-UD3H_Socket_LGA_1150_ATX_Intel_Motherboard
http://www.microcenter.com/product/414773/GA-Z87X-UD4H_Socket_LGA_1150_ATX_Intel_Motherboard


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You showed a picture of the NEX750G he has a NEX750B which is close to the same thing but not quite
> 
> Anyway yes both of them only has 20 amps per rail which makes it pretty much useless if you start pusing your video card(s)
> 
> What list are you talking about i dont quite follow?


Hell, now I'm questioning my PSU. Is mine OK for this card? I'm sure I'd need a bugger/better PSU for one, but I was under the impression I was OK on mine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hell, now I'm questioning my PSU. Is mine OK for this card? I'm sure I'd need a bugger/better PSU for one, but I was under the impression I was OK on mine.


Yours is single rail if its the S12D you have?


----------



## pez

Yeah, it's the S12D 850. I've been kinda rusty on my PC knowledge lately, but I thought I remembered that I picked a really good PSU when I was researching it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it's the S12D 850. I've been kinda rusty on my PC knowledge lately, but I thought I remembered that I picked a really good PSU when I was researching it.


I dont know it very well its older then from when i started and since i cant look into every single PSU ever made by every brand i cant tell you anything about it really

850 watts should be more then enough even for SLI unless you start wo mess about with volt mods


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont know it very well its older then from when i started and since i cant look into every single PSU ever made by every brand i cant tell you anything about it really
> 
> 850 watts should be more then enough even for SLI unless you start wo mess about with volt mods


I understand. It's 70A combined on the 12v, but if IIRC, it's a single rail. If you don't mind a quick refresh (because I'm off topic), what is the problem with a multi-rail PSU, even though it maintains around the same combined amperage as a single rail unit.

It might be OP-worthy







.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I understand. It's 70A combined on the 12v, but if IIRC, it's a single rail. If you don't mind a quick refresh (because I'm off topic), what is the problem with a multi-rail PSU, even though it maintains around the same combined amperage as a single rail unit.
> 
> It might be OP-worthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Already a thread on that

http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont know it very well its older then from when i started and since i cant look into every single PSU ever made by every brand i cant tell you anything about it really
> 
> 850 watts should be more then enough even for SLI unless you start wo mess about with volt mods


Everyone here is messing with volts on CPUs and GPUs


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Everyone here is messing with volts on CPUs and GPUs


Well if he wants two cards and room for voltmoding then i say 1000 watts but again depends on how many cards pushed how far

One card at stock 550 watts one card with voltmods 700-850 watts two cards with voltmods 1000+


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Already a thread on that
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained


Oh I understand, I just kinda wanted you to give a tl;dr, that the OP could potentially put in the OP for people looking at this card.


----------



## alancsalt

*Using the @ mention (sends email notification to member named)*

highlight the member's name

click on the @ symbol in your editing bar

done


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> *Using the @ mention (sends email notification to member named)*
> 
> highlight the member's name
> 
> click on the @ symbol in your editing bar
> 
> done


nvm


----------



## Anoxy

Updating drivers should be painless if my cards are running skynet's BIOS right? Just click update as normal?

For some reason GeForce Experience won't let me update. Keeps saying check your internet connection or "try again later" ....a little confused here.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Updating drivers should be painless if my cards are running skynet's BIOS right? Just click update as normal?
> 
> For some reason GeForce Experience won't let me update. Keeps saying check your internet connection or "try again later" ....a little confused here.


Yes, there is no effect on driver updates from using a skynet bios,







. Your problem is something else







.


----------



## Anoxy

Yep, did a little googling and fixed it. Thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I would stay away from those drivers and use 332.21 or 334.89. 335.23 almost blew up my card. For some reason something about those drivers (or their interaction with something else on my system) would cause my voltage to set itself to the maximum setting (1.5v). There's another thread where the 335 drivers are causing GTX 780 voltages to go haywire, and the theory is that GPU-Z is doing it, or that running multiple monitors (for instance Precision X with GPU-Z) is causing the cards to increase the voltage.
> 
> I rolled my drivers back to 332.21 and have not had any more voltage problems, even with running GPU-Z, HWInfo, and Precision X all at once.
> 
> The voltage problems are happening on stock BIOSes.


Cheers








I rolled back to 334.89 would have done 332.21 but that leads me to this.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Updating drivers should be painless if my cards are running skynet's BIOS right? Just click update as normal?
> 
> For some reason GeForce Experience won't let me update. Keeps saying check your internet connection or "try again later" ....a little confused here.


I cannot get a driver download right now either so it may be an issue with nvidia's site.

Not using GeForce Experience at all just trying to get a download off the geforce driver page.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rolled back to 334.89 would have done 332.21 but that leads me to this.....
> I cannot get a driver download right now either so it may be an issue with nvidia's site.
> 
> Not using GeForce Experience at all just trying to get a download off the geforce driver page.


Yeah, when I go to download the driver in GeForce experience, it gets to a 100% completion then hangs. It doesn't install. But all my games are crashing since I rebuilt my computer so I think I'm going to clean install Windows again.

Do I need to flash stock bios back on my 780s to clean install windows?

EDIT: I got it installed. Strangely enough, disabling SLI allowed me to install it...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yeah, when I go to download the driver in GeForce experience, it gets to a 100% completion then hangs. It doesn't install. But all my games are crashing since I rebuilt my computer so I think I'm going to clean install Windows again.
> 
> Do I need to flash stock bios back on my 780s to clean install windows?
> 
> EDIT: I got it installed. Strangely enough, disabling SLI allowed me to install it...


Nice man glad you are up and running!


----------



## Mysterion90

Guys please stop recommending single 12v rail PSUs.
The only reason manufacters choose single over multi rail is to save some bucks because it is cheaper to implement.
Just take a look at some high end PSU (Enermax Platimax, Antec HCP, bequiet P10).

They all have multiple 12v rails each with a OCP. I do get that for extreme OC a single 12v design provides a more constant and stronger power delivery. But isn't this actually contradictory?
The amount of current A is very high when doing extreme OC and thus the probability that the OCP doesn't kick in is higher. If you exceed the Current limit at 80A+ I guess chances that OCP fails are pretty high. If it fails you can throw nearly your whole components into the bin.

I for one would never buy a single rail one...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Guys please stop recommending single 12v rail PSUs.
> The only reason manufacters choose single over multi rail is to save some bucks because it is cheaper to implement.
> Just take a look at some high end PSU (Enermax Platimax, Antec HCP, bequiet P10).
> 
> They all have multiple 12v rails each with a OCP. I do get that for extreme OC a single 12v design provides a more constant and stronger power delivery. But isn't this actually contradictory?
> The amount of current A is very high when doing extreme OC and thus the probability that the OCP doesn't kick in is higher. If you exceed the Current limit at 80A+ I guess chances that OCP fails are pretty high. If it fails you can throw nearly your whole components into the bin.
> 
> I for one would never buy a single rail one...


Perhaps you should look at it from a different angle! OCP (Over Current Protection) is triggered when the amperage draw is exceeded in one of the rails, say your PSU has 30A rails (which it does) and you have one rail hooked up to your 780, if you OC it and increase the voltage to 1.300V you will have shutdowns because the card needed more than 30A (42A more precisely) thus tripping the OCP!
For GK110 OC'ed you need a single rail PSU otherwise you have to mix rails or cant OC at all beyond a certain point!








By the way, how are you running your Dark Power 1000W? Single or Multi rail? You can choose and by default its multi rail with 4 rails: 30/30/45/45A!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Guys please stop recommending single 12v rail PSUs.
> The only reason manufacters choose single over multi rail is to save some bucks because it is cheaper to implement.
> Just take a look at some high end PSU (Enermax Platimax, Antec HCP, bequiet P10).
> 
> They all have multiple 12v rails each with a OCP. I do get that for extreme OC a single 12v design provides a more constant and stronger power delivery. But isn't this actually contradictory?
> The amount of current A is very high when doing extreme OC and thus the probability that the OCP doesn't kick in is higher. If you exceed the Current limit at 80A+ I guess chances that OCP fails are pretty high. If it fails you can throw nearly your whole components into the bin.
> 
> I for one would never buy a single rail one...


What PSU would you recommend? Im running an evga 750w 80+ bronze, but im going to be exchanging it at microcenter this weekend I think, since im running a 780 classified on it. Also, I notice you are running on an ASrock z87 extreme4 board, how you like it? Not sure if I should stick with my extreme3 or not... it would be a pain in the butt to take everything apart, and swap motherboards.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend? Im running an evga 750w 80+ bronze, but im going to be exchanging it at microcenter this weekend I think, since im running a 780 classified on it. Also, I notice you are running on an ASrock z87 extreme4 board, how you like it? Not sure if I should stick with my extreme3 or not... it would be a pain in the butt to take everything apart, and swap motherboards.


Dont know if you saw it but i answered your questions earlier

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/18330#post_21962910


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend? Im running an evga 750w 80+ bronze, but im going to be exchanging it at microcenter this weekend I think, since im running a 780 classified on it. Also, I notice you are running on an ASrock z87 extreme4 board, how you like it? Not sure if I should stick with my extreme3 or not... it would be a pain in the butt to take everything apart, and swap motherboards.


Let me see if i got this straight:
You have our own *OCN PSU GURU shilka* giving you advice and answering to your questions and you are asking them *again* to a guy that just joined in? (no disrespect intended Mysterion90)
Im just saying this because Shilka KNOWS his job and look at his rep, that must tell you something of his knowledge, i trust ALL his statements and so should YOU!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Let me see if i got this straight:
> You have our own *OCN PSU GURU shilka* giving you advice and answering to your questions and you are asking them *again* to a guy that just joined in? (no disrespect intended Mysterion90)
> Im just saying this because Shilka KNOWS his job and look at his rep, that must tell you something of his knowledge, i trust ALL his statements and so should YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I dont know everything and i do make mistakes so dont regard me too well lol


----------



## Zubei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont know if you saw it but i answered your questions earlier


Thank you, I did see them. the only reason I was asking Mysterion90 was because the had requested that nobody recommend single 12v rail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont know everything and i do make mistakes so dont regard me too well lol


I read! im sorry.. I wasn't doubting your information at all. I was just wondering what Mysterion90 thought since they were asking not to suggest PSUs with single 12v rails.

I will be going back to Microcenter this weekend to see what I can get.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont know everything and i do make mistakes so dont regard me too well lol


Of course after all we are human and make mistakes but what makes you a *reference* is that *YOU KNOW* and prove constantly *YOU DO*!








Furthermore you wouldn't have won the prize for the "Most helpful member in OCN" you did along with my Brother skyn3t, if you weren't an outstanding knowledgeable person here at OCN and im sure you are too at your day job!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> Thank you, I did see them. the only reason I was asking Mysterion90 was because the had requested that nobody recommend single 12v rail
> I read! im sorry.. I wasn't doubting your information at all. I was just wondering what Mysterion90 thought since they were asking not to suggest PSUs with single 12v rails.
> 
> I will be going back to Microcenter this weekend to see what I can get.


Did you read my answer to misterion? You are always better of with a single rail but if you cant/wont be sure to get a higher amperage per rail PSU and with a good info on the rails to be easier for you to mix rails if needed be!








Check online first which PSUs they have and ask shilka for advice!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend? Im running an evga 750w 80+ bronze, but im going to be exchanging it at microcenter this weekend I think, since im running a 780 classified on it. Also, I notice you are running on an ASrock z87 extreme4 board, how you like it? Not sure if I should stick with my extreme3 or not... it would be a pain in the butt to take everything apart, and swap motherboards.


I have an AsRock Z77 Pro4-M and I love it. I've had zero issues with it, and it overclocks very nicely.


----------



## ChromeD2

Hello all again!

Seeing all this OC and PSU talks I can't help but wonder..

I have a XFX Core Pro 650W (oem is seasonic iirc and pretty decently rated by the reviewers I trust), but it's still a 650W unit.. I currently run my FX 8350 @ 4305MHz and my 780 @ 1283MHz and my system's as stable as stable can be. Even so, is this too stressful for this unit? If I go for something like a H100i and push the CPU OC a bit, is it likely to go boom?

Asking since I'd rather plan things and get a PSU upgrade first and then the H100i (or similar w/360mm rad) if needed.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> Hello all again!
> 
> Seeing all this OC and PSU talks I can't help but wonder..
> 
> I have a XFX Core Pro 650W (oem is seasonic iirc and pretty decently rated by the reviewers I trust), but it's still a 650W unit.. I currently run my FX 8350 @ 4305MHz and my 780 @ 1283MHz and my system's as stable as stable can be. Even so, is this too stressful for this unit? If I go for something like a H100i and push the CPU OC a bit, is it likely to go boom?
> 
> Asking since I'd rather plan things and get a PSU upgrade first and then the H100i (or similar w/360mm rad) if needed.


Its an S12IIB and unless you are going to voltmod you dont need more wattage

Sure the S12IIB is a bit long in the tooth but its still better then many newer units out there

Unless you are going to voltmod or go SLI you dont need to waste money on getting a better PSU


----------



## ChromeD2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its an S12IIB and unless you are going to voltmod you dont need more wattage
> 
> Sure the S12IIB is a bit long in the tooth but its still better then many newer units out there
> 
> Unless you are going to voltmod or go SLI you dont need to waste money on getting a better PSU


Great news, will it keep going even if I OC the 8350 a bit higher to the 4.5-4.8 (shouldn't need too high an overvolt) range after the watercooling?

The 780 is using the OCN bios so it runs at 1.212 and I don't think I'll need to bump it up any further in a long, long time. SLI is also something I won't consider for a long time as almost every game runs awesomely well here. The few that don't are CPU bound and the overclock should ease this quite a lot!

I do love this PSU and it still has 3years left on it's warranty so I'll keep it running for as long as I can!


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps you should look at it from a different angle! OCP (Over Current Protection) is triggered when the amperage draw is exceeded in one of the rails, say your PSU has 30A rails (which it does) and you have one rail hooked up to your 780, if you OC it and increase the voltage to 1.300V you will have shutdowns because the card needed more than 30A (42A more precisely) thus tripping the OCP!
> For GK110 OC'ed you need a single rail PSU otherwise you have to mix rails or cant OC at all beyond a certain point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how are you running your Dark Power 1000W? Single or Multi rail? You can choose and by default its multi rail with 4 rails: 30/30/45/45A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Are you sure it works the way you described? I thought it is works like this:

Let's say your GPU needs 50A and you have 2 18A and 2 25A rails. So the 50A would be splitted equally to all the available rails and the output would be the needed 50A. So you have no disadvantage.
You do have the advantage that the OCP will kick in faster with multiple rails, because even before the Current would be exceeded at least one rail would have to be overloaded and the OCP of this rail would say no and the PSU would shut down. This could be a disaster if happens with a single rail one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/944707/why-single-rail-is-not-better-than-multi-rail

I'm running my Dark Power P10 1000W in single rail mode. You are right that is has 2 30A and 2 45A rails, BUT it has a combined output of 83A! I haven't done some benching with 1.3v+ and 1400+ Core with my current PSU because I'm running two cards and I'm having heat problems with the top card. So I have to solve this issue first.

My previous beuqiet E9 680W was perfectly capable of delivering enough juice for [email protected] and my CPU with [email protected]
And it "only" has two 18A and 2 22A rails but a combined output of 55A and it was doing it's job perfectly fine.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zubei*
> 
> What PSU would you recommend? Im running an evga 750w 80+ bronze, but im going to be exchanging it at microcenter this weekend I think, since im running a 780 classified on it. Also, I notice you are running on an ASrock z87 extreme4 board, how you like it? Not sure if I should stick with my extreme3 or not... it would be a pain in the butt to take everything apart, and swap motherboards.


I'm totally satisfied with the Extreme 4, no issues, nice utilities and pretty good OC.

Maybe I was a bit harsh saying one should not recommend a single 12v rail PSU. If you don't plan to OC crazy you should be perfectly fine with the one shilka recommended or a Corsair RM 850.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Are you sure it works the way you described? I thought it is works like this:
> 
> Let's say your GPU needs 50A and you have 2 18A and 2 25A rails. So the 50A would be splitted equally to all the available rails and the output would be the needed 50A. So you have no disadvantage.
> You do have the advantage that the OCP will kick in faster with multiple rails, because even before the Current would be exceeded at least one rail would have to be overloaded and the OCP of this rail would say no and the PSU would shut down. This could be a disaster if happens with a single rail one:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/944707/why-single-rail-is-not-better-than-multi-rail
> 
> I'm running my Dark Power P10 1000W in single rail mode. You are right that is has 2 30A and 2 45A rails, BUT it has a combined output of 83A! I haven't done some benching with 1.3v+ and 1400+ Core with my current PSU because I'm running two cards and I'm having heat problems with the top card. So I have to solve this issue first.
> 
> My previous beuqiet E9 680W was perfectly capable of delivering enough juice for [email protected] and my CPU with [email protected]
> And it "only" has two 18A and 2 22A rails but a combined output of 55A and it was doing it's job perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally satisfied with the Extreme 4, no issues, nice utilities and pretty good OC.
> 
> Maybe I was a bit harsh saying one should not recommend a single 12v rail PSU. If you don't plan to OC crazy you should be perfectly fine with the one shilka recommended or a Corsair RM 850.


No, multi rail has the amperage split through the rails and each rail has a limit, you pass that limit and OCP kicks in and shuts down the PSU!








You can hook your cards to the 45A rails and you will be fine!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Multi rail units are fine as long as you are aware and keep track of how many amps you got on your rails and what you are using/drawing

Most users dont know this so they can and often get in trouble when they hit the limit and trip OCP


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Multi rail units are fine as long as you are aware and keep track of how many amps you got on your rails and what you are using/drawing
> 
> Most users dont know this so they can and often get in trouble when they hit the limit and trip OCP


Exactly!


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Try D3D Overrider. It's worked miracles for me in several games. https://hostr.co/download/5JA4NRt/D3DOverrider%20DX11.rar


Is this the same as Riva Tuner? I use Riva. It has far more options than what I see with D3D.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do I need to flash stock bios back on my 780s to do a clean install of windows 8?


Anyone?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anyone?


I don't see why you would have to though unfortunately I can't say with 100% certainty.


----------



## cosmomobay

[Anyone?[/quote]

No you don't. I just did it. Download the NVidia drivers first and put it on a usb drive. Make sure your computer is not connect to the internet, so windows will not load the drivers for you. This way you will get a clean install.

Before you connect it back to the internet put windows update to, let me choose.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anyone?


No you don't. I just did it. Download the NVidia drivers first and put it on a usb drive. Make sure your computer is not connect to the internet, so windows will not load the drivers for you. This way you will get a clean install.

Before you connect it back to the internet put windows update to, let me choose.


----------



## Anoxy

Sweet thanks. Need to clean install Windows because I'm getting blue screens galore -_-


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Sweet thanks. Need to clean install Windows because I'm getting blue screens galore -_-


Have fun


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, multi rail has the amperage split through the rails and each rail has a limit, you pass that limit and OCP kicks in and shuts down the PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hook your cards to the 45A rails and you will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That's basically what I was saying. The amperes are splitted evenly through the rails.









Just to clearify this: Just because the strongest 12v rail your PSU has is say 22A does NOT mean you cannot power a GTX 780 with it. The combined output is what matters









Take a look here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained

He explains it perfectly and he confirms my statements: You have ABSOLUTELY NO DISADVANTAGE when using Mutli Rail over Single Rail. But you do have a small ADVANTAGE namely the better protection.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Multi rail units are fine as long as you are aware and keep track of how many amps you got on your rails and what you are using/drawing
> 
> Most users dont know this so they can and often get in trouble when they hit the limit and trip OCP


Actually I would say it is the other way around. If you're using Single Rail you have to be carefull and watch out how much Amperes are drawn. Because if you're operating on the PSU limits or even exceed them and you happen to have a short curcuit say goodbye to your components. That would not happen with a proper implemented Mulit Rail PSU


----------



## Chomuco

psu mmm






http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/power_supply/how_many_watts_do_you_actually_need/1

salu2

Ed !!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Is this the same as Riva Tuner? I use Riva. It has far more options than what I see with D3D.


Yes. It's just a simple tool for doing exactly what it's called. It's made by the Rivatuner team I believe.


----------



## MitchManix

I know its off topic, but anyone else having a slight whining sound coming from the card when in use? Comes and goes.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MitchManix*
> 
> I know its off topic, but anyone else having a slight whining sound coming from the card when in use? Comes and goes.


It's probably coil whine...completely normal but annoying if you're sensitive to sound like that. I only get it when I'm benching and the frames are ridiculously high. Wear headphones and turn them up lol.


----------



## ChromeD2

@shilka

Sorry to bother you, but you may have missed my follow-up question here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/18360#post_21968069


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> @Shilka
> 
> Sorry to bother you, but you may have missed my follow-up question here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/18360#post_21968069
> 
> Trying to resist going watercooling "too soon" in regard to information, but it's not easy! ><


You dont need a new PSU did i not say already?


----------



## ChromeD2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need a new PSU did i not say already?


Aye, but I was unsure if you were counting in the 1.212v on the 780 and the higher (4.5-4.8GHz) on the 8350 (slight overvolt, nothing major).

In case you did, I'm sorry to have bothered you and will get on the watercooling train asap! Should be a fun ride,


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> Aye, but I was unsure if you were counting in the 1.212v on the 780 and the higher (4.5-4.8GHz) on the 8350 (slight overvolt, nothing major).
> 
> In case you did, I'm sorry to have bothered you and will get on the watercooling train asap! Should be a fun ride,


850 watts should cover everything you want as long as you have one card

Even if you push the PSU it has OCP and all the other failsafes so worst case is the PSU shuts off it wont blow up


----------



## ChromeD2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 850 watts should cover everything you want as long as you have one card
> 
> Even if you push the PSU it has OCP and all the other failsafes so worst case is the PSU shuts off it wont blow up


Isn't it a 650W unit, though? Or is it rated at 650 but can handle quite a bit more due to it's build quality?
I'll definitly see if it gets unstable/shuts down then, hope it handles it fine!

Sorry for the over-reach on questions and thanks for your patience, mate!


----------



## wholeeo

Hey guys,

If any of you are willing to sell me your reference 780 cooler or trade it for an EVGA ACX version let me know. I think I'm going to be giving up on water cooling,


----------



## 5erveD

Could anyone tell me if they had their EVGA GTX 780 Classified hang in poweroutput.
What I am trying to say is that after gaming or whatever the card doesn't go back to say about 9% poweroutput.
It just keeps deploying 50% poweroutput.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5erveD*
> 
> Could anyone tell me if they had their EVGA GTX 780 Classified hang in poweroutput.
> What I am trying to say is that after gaming or whatever the card doesn't go back to say about 9% poweroutput.
> It just keeps deploying 50% poweroutput.


Let me guess you're on the 335 drivers. Roll back to 334 or 332. Something about those drivers sets the card's voltage to 1.5v for some reason.

Some theories include old AB / Precision X profiles doing something funky with the driver, another theory is that GPU-Z interacts with that driver causing voltage to get set to 1.5v. Another is that having multiple monitoring programs open at the same time is causing it.

Here's my experience and another member sent me a PM:

Originally Posted by coelacanth

*Something very strange just happened.

I just installed the new Nvidia drivers (335.23) (after running DDU). I also reinstalled Precision X because I use a custom fan profile. Things have been running fine for a few days, no problems. I currently have the switch set to the normal stock BIOS on both cards.

I was sitting here browsing the web and all of a sudden out of the blue the fans on my top card (I have SLI) go crazy and ramp up to 90%. The card was going over 70C, even though it was at idle, core clock at 324MHz (because all I was doing was web browsing).

I opened GPU-Z and noticed that my TDP had spiked to 60% and VDDC was at 1.490v even though there was no load on the GPU at all. So I decided to open up the Classified Voltage Tuner tool (which was not open) and see if something was up with voltage. The check box for "Auto" was unchecked and core voltage for my top card was set to 1.5v!!!

I quickly checked the box for "Auto" and the core voltage dropped to .8625v, the temps dropped back to normal and the fans quieted down.

What could make the video card all of a sudden set it's core voltage to 1.5v? I hope it didn't damage itself because I'm on air!!!
*

*"Hey man I also have 780 classifieds in sli and I had the exact same thing happen to me . The top card overvolt ed itself to 1.5 at idle. I think I know what's wrong I believe it's a bug withg gpuz with precision x and the classy overvoltage tool. I deleted gpuz and never had a problem again. You can always try completely closing one software tool before using another and see if that works."*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> That's basically what I was saying. The amperes are splitted evenly through the rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clearify this: Just because the strongest 12v rail your PSU has is say 22A does NOT mean you cannot power a GTX 780 with it. The combined output is what matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained
> 
> He explains it perfectly and he confirms my statements: You have ABSOLUTELY NO DISADVANTAGE when using Mutli Rail over Single Rail. But you do have a small ADVANTAGE namely the better protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I would say it is the other way around. If you're using Single Rail you have to be carefull and watch out how much Amperes are drawn. Because if you're operating on the PSU limits or even exceed them and you happen to have a short curcuit say goodbye to your components. That would not happen with a proper implemented Mulit Rail PSU


Im not going to start a war here, but you read that thread like me and hundreds before you, and you take your own conclusions from it but i still think you are taking the wrong approach!
Each rail is set at an amperage, when that amperage is exceeded it trips the OCP! Amperage is NOT splitted evenly through all rails or there was no reason to set limits to the rails and like your PSU 2 rails 30A and 2 rails 45A, so, why set numbers then? In many cases there is the need to mix rails to go over 1,300V with the GK110, ask around and many people will tell you that with good PSUs but multi rail!
I have been around to experience this many, many times and i monitor 6 threads, all about GK110 cards!
Some PSUs have bad OCP implementation and some dont even have it, so that is why you can hook a GK110 with lower amperage rails and it works until you increase voltage it and you have shutdowns or a burned smell inside your computer, unfortunately there have been many cases like that!
My 2 cents and like i said this is my view of it and of course you are entitled to have yours, so, i end my tale here and will not comment any further on this!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromeD2*
> 
> Isn't it a 650W unit, though? Or is it rated at 650 but can handle quite a bit more due to it's build quality?
> I'll definitly see if it gets unstable/shuts down then, hope it handles it fine!
> 
> Sorry for the over-reach on questions and thanks for your patience, mate!


Sory i got you mixed up with another user yes 650 watts is enough at stock speeds but if you want to overvolt and lot of other things then no you should get an 850 watts unit

Buy a 1000 watts then you got room for SLI as well


----------



## 5erveD

@ *coelacanth*

Yes I am on the 335 driver.
I have had read your post a couple of days ago, and thought is was due to, or, in relation with the 335 drivers and/ GPU-Z, Precision X OC scanner, AB or even the Classy overclock tool.
I have reverted back to driver 331 and every driver in between. Allways fresh installs and allways removed previous ones.

The funny thing is I forgot about _NVinspector_ I had installed on my comp.
After deleting _NVinspecto_r and reinstalling the 335 driver and Precision X

It seems to be gone, as from this morning.
I even ran some mining software and gamed a bit to see if the power stayed at 50% when quiting a game or stopping the sofware

But it actually seems to have cured the poweroutput problem.

What I think happend is that all those monitoring programmes interact with each other and f**k this up.

I was allready thinking about RMA-ing the card or reinstalling windows ( rather not... but hey, you may never know )
But hold on to your socks..... it is only for 1 day that it's running fine.

Cheers for your info

Greetz 5erveD


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, I got a huuuuuge problem here.

A reference (Gigabyte) card I sold about 6 months ago to a friend of mine just randomly died.

Poor guy was playing some BF4 and then some Euro Truck Simulator when his PC froze up.
He rebooted it and the image on one screen was gone (dual screen). Wouldn't come out of stand-by.
The second screen had image, but only on 640x480 and 8 bit like messed up colors.

After cleaning the card and re-pasting it just to be sure I put it in his brothers PC.
Card works ''fine'' without drivers, but as soon as you install drivers and reboot the image is all messed up again with the same 640x480 res and 8bit distorted colors.

Card was running skyn3t's Rev 3 BIOS with 1.212v and always ran on the following settings: 1.212v with LLC still in place, so ~1.18v load, 1202Mhz core, 1750Mhz VRAM (Hynix R0C) and stock power and temp limits. Had a custom. higher speed, fan profile which never let it get above 65c load in-game. Guy has a noisy room as both his brothers game in there as well so the ~80% fanspeed didn't bother him.

Card was running just fine when it happened. Normal temps (second screen with MSI AB monitoring), normal clocks, normal fanspeeds. No artifacts prior to the crash, no crashes prior to this one.
Card has been run in my PC and his combined for over 8 months and never gave a single hitch.

Problem is, I modified it by sanding the LED logo to make it white, and I applied a ColdZero backplate and EVGA GTX680/GTX780 High flow bracket. It also has no shop warranty anymore so the only place I can possibly do anything is Gigabyte but I doubt they'll accept a heavily modded card like that. And I would totally understand them as well.

So, do you guys have any idea what the problem is or whether it's fixable? Card can still be flashed and is usable in safe-mode. There's also no physical damage to the card. No blown VRM's, no damaged VRAM chips, no nothing...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Guys, I got a huuuuuge problem here.
> 
> A reference (Gigabyte) card I sold about 6 months ago to a friend of mine just randomly died.
> 
> Poor guy was playing some BF4 and then some Euro Truck Simulator when his PC froze up.
> He rebooted it and the image on one screen was gone (dual screen). Wouldn't come out of stand-by.
> The second screen had image, but only on 640x480 and 8 bit like messed up colors.
> 
> After cleaning the card and re-pasting it just to be sure I put it in his brothers PC.
> Card works ''fine'' without drivers, but as soon as you install drivers and reboot the image is all messed up again with the same 640x480 res and 8bit distorted colors.
> 
> Card was running skyn3t's Rev 3 BIOS with 1.212v and always ran on the following settings: 1.212v with LLC still in place, so ~1.18v load, 1202Mhz core, 1750Mhz VRAM (Hynix R0C) and stock power and temp limits. Had a custom. higher speed, fan profile which never let it get above 65c load in-game. Guy has a noisy room as both his brothers game in there as well so the ~80% fanspeed didn't bother him.
> 
> Card was running just fine when it happened. Normal temps (second screen with MSI AB monitoring), normal clocks, normal fanspeeds. No artifacts prior to the crash, no crashes prior to this one.
> Card has been run in my PC and his combined for over 8 months and never gave a single hitch.
> 
> Problem is, I modified it by sanding the LED logo to make it white, and I applied a ColdZero backplate and EVGA GTX680/GTX780 High flow bracket. It also has no shop warranty anymore so the only place I can possibly do anything is Gigabyte but I doubt they'll accept a heavily modded card like that. And I would totally understand them as well.
> 
> So, do you guys have any idea what the problem is or whether it's fixable? Card can still be flashed and is usable in safe-mode. There's also no physical damage to the card. No blown VRM's, no damaged VRAM chips, no nothing...


Flash stock bios back, reboot and reinstall drivers if necessary, reflash skyn3t bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flash stock bios back, reboot and reinstall drivers if necessary, reflash skyn3t bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Good suggestions. Tried it. Nothing.. He runs Win 7 x64 and I run Win 8.1 x64.
When I run it driverless it works but has a lot of random striping. As soon as I install the drivers and load them or reboot it blackscreens. No life in it at all once drivers are installed past the POST.


----------



## draterrojam

quick question. I've been looking online and I have been getting mixed opinions from people, fanboys, etc. So here it is:
I have an 8350, I'm looking to get a second evga 780 sc acx, will I bottleneck? Should I move to intel if I'm looking at doing this?
Thanks.


----------



## Jack Mac

Yes, but even a mainstream i5/i7 would bottleneck 780SLI. I'd just get it anyway though, you're still going to get enough extra performance to justify it so who really cares about the GPU usage?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yes, but even a mainstream i5/i7 would bottleneck 780SLI. I'd just get it anyway though, you're still going to get enough extra performance to justify it so who really cares about the GPU usage?


Really depends on the resolution when it comes to bottlenecks







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> quick question. I've been looking online and I have been getting mixed opinions from people, fanboys, etc. So here it is:
> I have an 8350, I'm looking to get a second evga 780 sc acx, will I bottleneck? Should I move to intel if I'm looking at doing this?
> Thanks.


Yes it will bottleneck your 780 SLI, get an i5/i7 system for SLI minimum!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yes, but even a mainstream i5/i7 would bottleneck 780SLI. I'd just get it anyway though, you're still going to get enough extra performance to justify it so who really cares about the GPU usage?


I dont see any bottleneck with my 4,8Ghz 3570K and my Titans at 3240x1920 surround 120hz! Even with very high Titan OC (+1400)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

Seems no one saw my question earlier

Was thinking of replacing my 2x Asus GTX 680 CU II cards with either GTX 780 or GTX 780 ti cards should i bother or wait untill Maxwell?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seems no one saw my question earlier
> 
> Was thinking of replacing my 2x Asus GTX 680 CU II cards with either GTX 780 or GTX 780 ti cards should i bother or wait untill Maxwell?


This is my take on it, a scrap from one of my articles:

"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
(IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs!








And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers!








Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!







"

I believe if you get x2 Classifieds and OC them you will get pass Maxwell until Volta, THAT will be a good reason to upgrade!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

I dont OC and overvolt i just want to smack my cards into the PCI-E slots have it work and play some games

I just want something thats not loud and can play pretty much anything at 1440P

Call me simple minded but thats just how i like to do things

Would the GTX 680 cards be worth a damm these days?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont OC and overvolt i just want to smack my cards into the PCI-E slots have it work and play some games
> 
> I just want something thats not loud and can play pretty much anything at 1440P
> 
> Call me simple minded but thats just how i like to do things
> 
> Would the GTX 680 cards be worth a damm these days?


I hear you! I seldom have the need to OC my Titans to play any game at 3240x1920!
You mean selling the GTX680 "worth"'


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont OC and overvolt i just want to smack my cards into the PCI-E slots have it work and play some games
> 
> I just want something thats not loud and can play pretty much anything at 1440P
> 
> Call me simple minded but thats just how i like to do things
> 
> Would the GTX 680 cards be worth a damm these days?


At 1440p the 2GB of VRAM is going to hold you back from turning up the eye candy in certain games. BF4 for me uses 2.8GB VRAM at 1440p max settings with 100% resolution scaling. If I move up the resolution scaling the frame buffer fills up and the game turns into a slideshow.

In BF4 I'm getting anywhere from 90 - 140 FPS (GTX 780 Classified SLI). I want to keep the FPS at at least 96 because I either game at 96Hz or 120Hz. You'll be good at 1440p with 780s in SLI. In terms of FPS it might be a little overkill for a 60Hz monitor. With 780Ti SLI you'll be able to max pretty much everything.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> At 1440p the 2GB of VRAM is going to hold you back from turning up the eye candy in certain games. BF4 for me uses 2.8GB VRAM at 1440p max settings with 100% resolution scaling. If I move up the resolution scaling the frame buffer fills up and the game turns into a slideshow..


Not that myth again i am so tired of hearing about that no offence or anything

And the cards are 4 GB cards the reason for that was they where the only cards in stock anywhere

What would the GTX 680 cards be worth if i where to sell them and is the GTX 780 ti worth the extra?

Tomb Raider and Metro Last Light and a few others are the games i cant max out at 60 FPS with everything cranked up


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not that myth again i am so tired of hearing about that no offence or anything
> 
> And the cards are 4 GB cards the reason for that was they where the only cards in stock anywhere


Which myth? If you've got 4GB 680s then I don't see much point in moving to 780s.

No offense taken.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Which myth? If you've got 4GB 680s then I don't see much point in moving to 780s.
> 
> No offense taken.


GTX 780 ti cards then or no point at all?

Reason why i ask is i have cash now i would like to spend on upgrades but if its a waste of money i can wait

Prices on both cards
http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7446099.aspx
http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780ti-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7909492.aspx

1500 kr more per card more for a ti


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> GTX 780 ti cards then or no point at all?
> 
> Reason why i ask is i have cash now i would like to spend on upgrades but if its a waste of money i can wait
> 
> Prices on both cards
> http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7446099.aspx
> http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/asus-gtx780ti-dc2oc-3gd5-3-gb-id-7909492.aspx
> 
> 1500 kr more per card more for a ti


With the 780´s you will see 40/50% improvement over your current setup! IMO you will top that monitor res and will be always 60fps unless poor optimized games code!
Thats too much price difference for the 780Ti...


----------



## Petermira

Hello guys!

I am a recent owner of a Asus GTX 780 DC2OC for about 2 months...the card is realy good idles at 26-27c and reaches max temp of 61c during benchmark/intense gaming...

But recently i have started to listening a bit of buzz coming from the PC while gaming...when i quit the game the buzzing noise disappears...i think it should be coil whine! I have already opened the pc box and the whining is coming just from the graphics card...my PSU is CM SilentPro M700!

Is there anybody here with the same problem? Ways to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petermira*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I am a recent owner of a Asus GTX 780 DC2OC for about 2 months...the card is realy good idles at 26-27c and reaches max temp of 61c during benchmark/intense gaming...
> 
> But recently i have started to listening a bit of buzz coming from the PC while gaming...when i quit the game the buzzing noise disappears...i think it should be coil whine! I have already opened the pc box and the whining is coming just from the graphics card...my PSU is CM SilentPro M700!
> 
> Is there anybody here with the same problem? Ways to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


if it is infact the fan on the gpu and you still are within the time to return to where ever you bought it I would see if they could do and exchange. If not I would contact asus and see what they can do.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petermira*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I am a recent owner of a Asus GTX 780 DC2OC for about 2 months...the card is realy good idles at 26-27c and reaches max temp of 61c during benchmark/intense gaming...
> 
> But recently i have started to listening a bit of buzz coming from the PC while gaming...when i quit the game the buzzing noise disappears...i think it should be coil whine! I have already opened the pc box and the whining is coming just from the graphics card...my PSU is CM SilentPro M700!
> 
> Is there anybody here with the same problem? Ways to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to OCN countryman!









Read my article on coil whine:

_"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate! The vibration is beyond human hearing but other times it's in the range of human hearing.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip, however something is probably in resonance with the signal."_

To check if its the fans just increase the fan speed in AB or PrecisionX and see if it makes the same noise, if so its RMA time! (Aquapc?)
If its not coming from the fans its from the inductors probably, even my Titans with water cooling and the inductors taped with thermal tape still makes some whine but its bearable!
If its too much noise for you to handle try to RMA on that base, in Portugal it wont be easy as its not considered a defect for warranty purposes!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## blackhole2013

Or it could be your power supply when I had a 7970 while i was playing i would hear buzzing and then I got a asus 780 and still heard buzzing while playing and I had a 900 watt crappy rocketfish best buy power supply . Then I got a great deal for only a 100 dollars a Roswell lighting 1300 watt power supply and now while I game there is no buzzing anymore my power supply was about 5 years old it never did that even when I had 2 6970s running but since i got the 7970 it did I think it was just getting old ...now its in my HTPC for 1080p streaming ruining a low watt way less stressful last of its life..I feel its my old man psu now lol


----------



## Petermira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> To check if its the fans just increase the fan speed in AB or PrecisionX and see if it makes the same noise, if so its RMA time! (Aquapc?)
> If its not coming from the fans its from the inductors probably, even my Titans with water cooling and the inductors taped with thermal tape still makes some whine but its bearable!
> If its too much noise for you to handle try to RMA on that base, in Portugal it wont be easy as its not considered a defect for warranty purposes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for all the answers!
I have already opened the pc box and the noise is coming from the graphics card...no prob with PSU! I have done a fan test using msi afterburner and no problem (tested up to 65% fan speed!), no noise from fans...
I went to the store were i have boughted the card (Globaldata) and they tested with a LCPower 650w in 3dMark11 and aparently no whining...very strange indeed:-/ i think is the only way for me to go is to buy new PSU...In the begining no coil whine with my CM SilentPro M700







So they say its not problem of the gpu is from the PSU...nothing i can do about it, just buy a new PSU an demand coil whine vanishing for good!!!
The more strange thing is that the buzzing started after installing the 335.23! Maybe it was just a coincidence, because i installed afterburner at the same time to use to control the gpu fans!

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With the 780´s you will see 40/50% improvement over your current setup! IMO you will top that monitor res and will be always 60fps unless poor optimized games code!
> Thats too much price difference for the 780Ti...


Would 2x GTX 780 Classified cards be worth it over the Asus CU II cards?

http://www.edbpriser.dk/grafikkort/evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified-3-gb-id-7481244.aspx

Price is around 4000 kr per card which is about as high as i want to go per card

Was thinking the 2x Asus GTX 680 cards would be worth about 3000-4000 as all the sellers sell theirs in that price area


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not that myth again i am so tired of hearing about that no offence or anything
> 
> And the cards are 4 GB cards the reason for that was they where the only cards in stock anywhere
> 
> What would the GTX 680 cards be worth if i where to sell them and is the GTX 780 ti worth the extra?
> 
> Tomb Raider and Metro Last Light and a few others are the games i cant max out at 60 FPS with everything cranked up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1440p the 2GB of VRAM is going to hold you back from turning up the eye candy in certain games. BF4 for me uses 2.8GB VRAM at 1440p max settings with 100% resolution scaling. If I move up the resolution scaling the frame buffer fills up and the game turns into a slideshow.
> 
> In BF4 I'm getting anywhere from 90 - 140 FPS (GTX 780 Classified SLI). I want to keep the FPS at at least 96 because I either game at 96Hz or 120Hz. You'll be good at 1440p with 780s in SLI. In terms of FPS it might be a little overkill for a 60Hz monitor. With 780Ti SLI you'll be able to max pretty much everything.


2GB of Vram can definitely cause limitations in modern titles, but it isn't as bad as people think. Vram only really becomes a limiting factor when using surround, specially in these new Titles that are coming out.

780Ti Vs. Titan Black has been benchmarked @ all single screen resolutions to judge vram usage issues. They found that there really aren't any, even on single 4k in BF4 on ultra settings.


----------



## shilka

Again my cards are 4 GB cards

Its not like my GTX 680 cards are slow its just that i have money now i might not have later and GTX 780 price has goen way down since last i looked

Hell even the Classified is within my reach


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Again my cards are 4 GB cards


I understand that. My comment was more in reference to the entire topic.

Games like Thief consume 4.5gb+ on my titans, yet people on 780Ti's have no issues @ the same surround resolution. This touches on the whole Usage Vs. Utilization thing.


----------



## MitchManix

A quick question. With the style of the 780s (and later) cooling system, is there any sort of technique to cleaning them without taking the whole thing apart? I'm used to clearing dust/mess out of more open cooling systems and worry that the 780 will just continue to build up dust and gradually overheat.


----------



## BirdmanDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Again my cards are 4 GB cards
> 
> Its not like my GTX 680 cards are slow its just that i have money now i might not have later and GTX 780 price has goen way down since last i looked
> 
> Hell even the Classified is within my reach


Pm'ed you some interesting stuff


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Again my cards are 4 GB cards
> 
> Its not like my GTX 680 cards are slow its just that i have money now i might not have later and GTX 780 price has goen way down since last i looked
> 
> Hell even the Classified is within my reach


I had Gigabyte 680 OC for about 7 months, I just upgraded, didn't have to but I did. If you want them and feel it's time to upgrade. Just do it, sell them and don't look back.


----------



## shilka

I think i am set on 2x Asus CU II GTX 780 as its the cheapest card around cheaper then reference cards


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MitchManix*
> 
> A quick question. With the style of the 780s (and later) cooling system, is there any sort of technique to cleaning them without taking the whole thing apart? I'm used to clearing dust/mess out of more open cooling systems and worry that the 780 will just continue to build up dust and gradually overheat.


It depends.

Reference design, you could blow air through the front to the back, while the PC is on. Pipe cleaners could work too (while off). I think non-reference will probably be easier to clean, though.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I understand that. My comment was more in reference to the entire topic.
> 
> Games like Thief consume 4.5gb+ on my titans, yet people on 780Ti's have no issues @ the same surround resolution. This touches on the whole Usage Vs. Utilization thing.


This is a very good point.

I have played a few games that will overwhelm a 3GB frame buffer and turn into slide shows: modded Oblivion (at 1080), modded Skyrim (at 1080), ArmA 2 (at 1080), and BF4 with resolution scaling turned up a bit (at 1440).


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MitchManix*
> 
> A quick question. With the style of the 780s (and later) cooling system, is there any sort of technique to cleaning them without taking the whole thing apart? I'm used to clearing dust/mess out of more open cooling systems and worry that the 780 will just continue to build up dust and gradually overheat.


I have always cleaned my PC with my shop vac 'blower'. I do it to all my PC's (except my water cooled rig). Just be smart about it. Keep it far enough away that you dont blow parts off the boards


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> quick question. I've been looking online and I have been getting mixed opinions from people, fanboys, etc. So here it is:
> I have an 8350, I'm looking to get a second evga 780 sc acx, will I bottleneck? Should I move to intel if I'm looking at doing this?
> Thanks.


Im running my FX8350 @ 4.8GHz with two 780's (OC'ed) in SLI. Resolution is 5914x1080. I keep a pretty steady 60 FPS while playing BF4 on ULTRA settings. I hit a few dips when Im getting shot or something BIG explodes right in front of me. So am I bottle necking? If I am, it doesnt bother me.


----------



## OccamRazor

With the very unsettling situation in Russia/Ukraine AfterBurner release will be affected and probably delayed as Unwinder lives in Russia near the border to Ukraine!

_"Sorry guys, I was not working on anything related to AB during last couple weeks because of all this crap happening with Russia/Ukraine, which depresses people here a lot. The place where I live is a border of Russia/Ukraine. I'll try but I cannot promise you next beta on the next week."

"On new version:

We'll release one month old build of AB as new beta on the next week. It doesn't include all scheduled feature improvements it is better than nothing. Changes list includes:

Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick Enable unified GPU usage monitoring option in AMD compatibilities properties in General tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
Added basic monitoring for unsupported GPUs (e.g. Intel integrated iGPUs):
o Now GPU usage and videomemory usage can be monitored and displayed in On-Screen Display on any GPU, so you can use MSI Afterburner to monitor graphics subsystem on laptops without dedicated NVIDIA/AMD GPU
o Extended GPU usage monitoring for Intel integrated iGPUs. You can independently monitor usage of main GPU execution unit (labeled as GPU usage) and MFX unit (labeled as "VID usage" to keep NVIDIA-styled GPU domains naming)
Added NV12 compression to the list of available video formats to Videocapture tab. This format can be used to replace uncompressed video recording with fixed 2x compression ratio at the cost of some color information loss caused by RGB to YUV 4:2:0 color space conversion
RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.0"_

20/03/2014 *UNWINDER*

Cheers

Ed

(team skyn3t)


----------



## Q5Grafx

Thank You Ed for the link. i went to the site and they list alot more blocks than frozen cpu does as well as the bridge. i had to email them to see if i can get one to fit my config. almost thinking the crosshair v formula z might work better for what i want and then i could use my pro bridge also.

still looking into what case i want to upgrade to because i cant stuff another thing into this tiny 550d. I am thinking that i want 2 480s to cool the gpus and possibly a third for the cpu. then 2 pumps and reservoirs. so its looking like i need to put atleast another thousand dollars into the machine to get it where i want it. I am not having the slightest of issues for video editing or animating but when i want to relax and play a game i get thermal runaway from cards 2 and 3.

Does anyone here run an asus sabertooth 990fx MB and use an EK-FC Bridge & Link system? does one exist for this config? I see all kinds of 2-3and 4 way bridges but nothing listed as 3.5 spacing.

Id really like to keep my 3way sli but im not sure i want a ton of connectors between the cards. but if i had to i guess that i could put the third 780 into the beast because the performance between 2way and 3 way sli wasnt such an incredible boost and id rather have 2x16 than 16x8x8. I will admit the max frames went from 249 to 302 in heaven but the average only increased by 4 frames, so really its just a wanting to have the machine full.

next question: Can i use my evga backing plates with any waterblock or do i have to get matched ones for what block i pick?


----------



## UZ7

http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/

lol.. EVGA GTX 780 6GB Step-Up coming soon..


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/
> 
> lol.. EVGA GTX 780 6GB Step-Up coming soon..


Then later the 6GB 780 Ti.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Is it worth?


----------



## pez

Hell, with EVGA's Step-Up program, I may step-up my GPU to a Ti. 90 days is a long time to step up.


----------



## Cerano

hi guys

i tried the LLC hack / Overvoltage mod... both ri4,ri3 says invalid... does that mean chip has an issue?


----------



## Cerano

also how do i restore my original bios?


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> also how do i restore my original bios?


Hopefully you saved it before the flash, or your gonna need to find one


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK*
> 
> Hopefully you saved it before the flash, or your gonna need to find one


i didnt... but luckily techpowerup stores my original bios... from another dude. so it works no worries


----------



## Cerano

but im puzzled i tried to do the overvolt hack why does it say invalid for my card?


----------



## Cerano

Playing around with this **** is dangerous. thank you techpowerup you took a bullet for me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Playing around with this **** *is dangerous*. thank you techpowerup you took a bullet for me


No its not! You just have to go through the ropes first, but you didnt! There are plenty of info in these threads and in the OP; Titan/780/780Ti threads!
Or you could just ask around, someone would eventually answer you or send you to me or anyone that could enlighten you on the matter!








What card do you have? The volt mod only works with the NCP4206 voltage controller!
If its not a reference card it might not have the same voltage controller rending the mod useless!

Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No its not! You just have to go through the ropes first, but you didnt! There are plenty of info in these threads and in the OP; Titan/780/780Ti threads!
> Or you could just ask around, someone would eventually answer you or send you to me or anyone that could enlighten you on the matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card do you have? The volt mod only works with the NCP4206 voltage controller!
> If its not a reference card it might not have the same voltage controller rending the mod useless!
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Dear Ed, I spent many days reading through your guides and followed them to the letter till I got stuck when both r3 and r4 shows invalid.

Im using an Asus GTX 780 DC2


----------



## Cerano

What I did was

Flashed Asus GTX 780 DC2 bios under skynet rev4 successfully using ezflash.

following which i restarted and attempted the LLC hack / voltmod

Opened command windows typed the remainder but didnt work ): showed as invalid. got stuck there, panicked and reverted bios


----------



## Andrix85

Hy boys...
I have found a PNY GTX 780 REFERENCE i think, and i would like to unlock voltage....How can i reach with this vga ? There is unlock software, bios, as ASUS or MSI ?
This is the card: http://www.imagebam.com/image/240f37315945208

Thanks


----------



## Mysterion90

The ASUS DCUii has a custom PCB and has not the NCP4206 voltage controller. So therefore the hack does not work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> What I did was
> 
> Flashed Asus GTX 780 DC2 bios under skynet rev4 successfully using ezflash.
> 
> following which i restarted and attempted the LLC hack / voltmod
> 
> Opened command windows typed the remainder but didnt work ): showed as invalid. got stuck there, panicked and reverted bios


Dear Cerano, you could have PM'ed me!









Your card had a DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller, so the volt mod does not work, there is a way to get voltage control with your card but involves having a Rampage IV and a little wire soldering!












Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrix85*
> 
> Hy boys...
> I have found a PNY GTX 780 REFERENCE i think, and i would like to unlock voltage....How can i reach with this vga ? There is unlock software, bios, as ASUS or MSI ?
> This is the card: http://www.imagebam.com/image/240f37315945208
> 
> Thanks


Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Then check your bios to see which revision you have, head out to the OP:http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
Choose the appropriate bios, then get EZ3flash from my SIG, also my flash guide and flash the card, do the volt mod and be sure to read the warnings and BE CAREFUL!
 








Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Chomuco

cerano : asi








salu2 ed














http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2346


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*


Thanks for the useful guide!







, Learned a lot about GK110 by reading the guide that didn't know about before. With skyn3t bios and 1200mV I was able to get 1210 MHz (Gaming stable), unfortunately 1212mV didn't increase my clocks. What is the expected clock increase when LLC is disabled (at least what you guys got) ?

Thanks for the help .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> cerano : asi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu2 ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2346


Very good Chomuco!









Salu2

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Thanks for the useful guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Learned a lot about GK110 by reading the guide that didn't know about before. With skyn3t bios and 1200mV I was able to get 1210 MHz (Gaming stable), unfortunately 1212mV didn't increase my clocks. What is the expected clock increase when LLC is disabled (at least what you guys got) ?
> 
> Thanks for the help .


LLC is a hit or a miss as i depends on the VRM's themselves whether they can sustain the current with Load Line Calibration at 100% or not!
Have a read from one of my articles:

_IMO, The way LLC works makes some cards crash because the VRM's cannot cope with the sustained power without variation as its harder for them to sustain it! the overshoot with LLC at 100% (ON technologies, makers of the NCP4206/8 voltage controller labeled it at 0% but its really 100%) is actually higher than with LLC at default!
Voltage is not to worry about but the amperage drawn by the voltage increase, you can limit the TDP at a "safe" level (depends on the card) with the AB slider (thus limiting the amperage), make the necessary calculations with my formula to find the maximum drawn wattage:

*aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

Then convert it to Amps:

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by the voltage V in volts (V):

*I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*

Knowing that: 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

The only voltage you can control is the core, so:

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Lets think "safe" but at the same time not restraining the chip: *360A x 80% = 288A*

*Amps to Watts:*

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the current I in amps (A), times the voltage V in volts (V):
*I(A) × V(V) = P(W)*

288A x 1,20V = 245.6W
288A x 1.30V = 374.4W
288A x 1.40V = 403.2W

You can go lower depending on the cards needs! As every card is different in power draw you have to fiddle with it to find your best "safe" limit!







_

Just drop me a PM or leave a post @ whenever you need any help on anything!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Andrix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Then check your bios to see which revision you have, head out to the OP:http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> Choose the appropriate bios, then get EZ3flash from my SIG, also my flash guide and flash the card, do the volt mod and be sure to read the warnings and BE CAREFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks, I try it...


----------



## UNOE

Does anyone know if the 780's with ACX dual bios. Or 780 from a step up still have the ability to unlock with AB up to 1.32v.

If I bought one from EVGA now would I have a problem using 1.32v ? LIke I do with my reference card I bought at launch.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780


----------



## skupples

By the way... If you want to be lazy & not update to the non-update MSI-AB update, set your computer's date back.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 780's with ACX dual bios. Or 780 from a step up still have the ability to unlock with AB up to 1.32v.
> 
> If I bought one from EVGA now would I have a problem using 1.32v ? LIke I do with my reference card I bought at launch.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780


That is an awesome question, I have wondered this about the B1 revision 780s, my self.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 780's with ACX dual bios. Or 780 from a step up still have the ability to unlock with AB up to 1.32v.
> 
> If I bought one from EVGA now would I have a problem using 1.32v ? LIke I do with my reference card I bought at launch.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> By the way... If you want to be lazy & not update to the non-update MSI-AB update, set your computer's date back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome question, I have wondered this about the B1 revision 780s, my self.


Nop! 780FTW and 780 Dual bios have a different custom PCB! No joy for you im afraid!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! 780FTW and 780 Dual bios have a different custom PCB! No joy for you im afraid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


What about the reference step up cards


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> What about the reference step up cards


Reference 780 cards have the NCP4206 voltage controller that with the voltmod gives you voltage control with Afterburner!








In any doubt PM me the model and i will give you the details about it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reference 780 cards have the NCP4206 voltage controller that with the voltmod gives you voltage control with Afterburner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any doubt PM me the model and i will give you the details about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dear Cerano, you could have PM'ed me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card had a DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller, so the volt mod does not work, there is a way to get voltage control with your card but involves having a Rampage IV and a little wire soldering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ed,
I have two of the Asus GTX 780 TI DC2 OC, I watched the video yours was dead(found it at kingpin cooling) he shows how to do the VOLT MOD but not how to connect it(to the board) or what benefit it gives? I saw someone said like 10K in 3D tests, is this true if so where can I find out more? I have a RIVE board and would like to try it out. I kept the link for the video, just need some motivation n direction.....
Thanks!!!


----------



## pez

I have to say I'm thoroughly enjoying my card. I can't max out every single game at 1440p, but I come fairly close and I am super pleased with the gaming experience I get with this card at my resolution.

Right now I'm trying to perfect and find my maximum OC for my CPU. 3.6 didn't seem stable outside of the stock boost, but now I've almost got 3.7, and it seems game and Prime95 stable so far.


----------



## Anoxy

So I've been getting a lot of BSOD lately, and I'm thinking it has something to do with these custom BIOS.....idk what else could be causing it.

I just got one a few minutes ago that said "Page Fault Found In A Non Paged Area"

Anyone else ever get BSODs like this? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dear Cerano, you could have PM'ed me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card had a DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller, so the volt mod does not work, there is a way to get voltage control with your card but involves having a Rampage IV and a little wire soldering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you Ed

You're awesome! but im too noob with a soldering iron i dont trust myself with the VGA hotwire


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> cerano : asi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu2 ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2346


thank you was aware of this


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I've been getting a lot of BSOD lately, and I'm thinking it has something to do with these custom BIOS.....idk what else could be causing it.
> 
> I just got one a few minutes ago that said "Page Fault Found In A Non Paged Area"
> 
> Anyone else ever get BSODs like this? I can't figure it out.


Just from grasping at knowledge from Uni, sounds memory related. It sounds like it is referring to the page file? I could be absolutely wrong, but have you tweaked your page file or similar settings in your OS for the purpose of your SSD, recently?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> So I've been getting a lot of BSOD lately, and I'm thinking it has something to do with these custom BIOS.....idk what else could be causing it.
> 
> I just got one a few minutes ago that said "Page Fault Found In A Non Paged Area"
> 
> Anyone else ever get BSODs like this? I can't figure it out.


*Im getting grey/white hairs every time i hear: "its the modded BIOS fault" sentence!







*

Anytime Windows says there is a PAGE or DATA error then the problem is almost certainly a memory issue.
There are several possible causes for the following types of error messages:
Page Fault Found In A Non Paged Area BSOD's, Memory Dump BSOD's, IRC BSOD's *(BSOD = "Blue Screen of Death")*
Also from overheating and overclocking!
Get bluescreenviewer v1,52 here: http://www.nirsoft.net/ and check the dump file by date, double click on the latest one and look for:
*Bug check code* and *Caused By Driver*!

Check it against this list:

*BSOD List*

*0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
0x7E = Corrupted OS file

0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

keep in mind that PLL or VCCIO can also give 124*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Anoxy

Except I never said "it's the modded BIOS fault"









I'm just asking here since flashing my 780 BIOS is when these blue screens started happening. I'm running a fairly beefy custom watercooling loop so overheating shouldn't be an issue.

I'll check out bluescreenviewer though, thanks.

It looks like that Page Fault BSOD returned a 0x00000050 code. Perhaps it has to do with my RAM and motherboard compatibility.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe*
> 
> Ed,
> I have two of the Asus GTX 780 TI DC2 OC, I watched the video yours was dead(found it at kingpin cooling) he shows how to do the VOLT MOD but not how to connect it(to the board) or what benefit it gives? I saw someone said like 10K in 3D tests, is this true if so where can I find out more? I have a RIVE board and would like to try it out. I kept the link for the video, just need some motivation n direction.....
> Thanks!!!


I only advise you to do this remembering that you WILL VOID YOUR WARRANTY and i urge you TO HAVE YOUR CARD UNDER WATER COOLING!!!!
Now that i took care of the warnings for your sake and mine, lets go for it!









Between the front set of DIMM slots and the onboard buttons you have a series of four, three pin headers. These are all for the VGA Hotwire,(they come in the bundle) the red sets are for the VGA Overvolt, and the black are for the VGA Sensors.

The seven yellow small boxes are voltage measuring points!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Hey guys,

Just realized all of a sudden that I am completely unable to play/start any game in DirectX 10 or 11 :/.

Metro 2033 was working fine last week, so I know it worked. BF4 worked (once







) and then didn't, but I chalked it up to it still being a mess of a game. But after attempting to start BC2 in DX10 or 11, Crysis, and now Metro 2033, I'm truly at a loss. I can get Metro 2033 to start in safe mode, and then apparently it's working fine maxed out, but no other games will. So far I have updated GPU drivers, DX drivers (dxdiag says everything is working just fine with the exception of my sound card in x64 diag test only), Red. 2008 C++. I'm on a fresh install, and every single game I've listed is a fresh install.

I'm going to do a DDU to be sure, and then out of sheer curiosity, uninstall my sound card completely, but any added tips/suggestions/whatever is greatly welcomed.

Thanks,
pez


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just realized all of a sudden that I am completely unable to play/start any game in DirectX 10 or 11 :/.
> 
> Metro 2033 was working fine last week, so I know it worked. BF4 worked (once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then didn't, but I chalked it up to it still being a mess of a game. But after attempting to start BC2 in DX10 or 11, Crysis, and now Metro 2033, I'm truly at a loss. I can get Metro 2033 to start in safe mode, and then apparently it's working fine maxed out, but no other games will. So far I have updated GPU drivers, DX drivers (dxdiag says everything is working just fine with the exception of my sound card in x64 diag test only), Red. 2008 C++. I'm on a fresh install, and every single game I've listed is a fresh install.
> 
> I'm going to do a DDU to be sure, and then out of sheer curiosity, uninstall my sound card completely, but any added tips/suggestions/whatever is greatly welcomed.
> 
> Thanks,
> pez


OR your new fresh install is borked! While is not common, its possible! You also might have a driver conflict affecting DX in some way!
If DDU does not solve the issue, re-install OS and install the games and nvidia drivers first! Run the games to be sure its not some update (KB2670838, W7 only, pre-requisite for IE10 interferes with DX10 in a lot of game engines)
Then install the other software you have so you can narrow down the possible problem origin!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t()


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I only advise you to do this remembering that you WILL VOID YOUR WARRANTY and i urge you TO HAVE YOUR CARD UNDER WATER COOLING!!!!
> Now that i took care of the warnings for your sake and mine, lets go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the front set of DIMM slots and the onboard buttons you have a series of four, three pin headers. These are all for the VGA Hotwire,(they come in the bundle) the red sets are for the VGA Overvolt, and the black are for the VGA Sensors.
> 
> The seven yellow small boxes are voltage measuring points!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Very cool!
Thank you!
So the black ones plug into the board, where do the red ones plug into, just a little confused? The black ones get soldered to the sensor points on the GPU(the open rings)? Yeah not sure on how easy it will be to get water blocks, just picked up a pump on Flee bay. The blocks have to be for the DCII right as it is a none reference card. I found very few looking at the usual water cooling places.

Again Thanks!


----------



## Jack Mac

Does anyone know what kind of temperatures the VRMs on a reference 780 will run at? I'd just like to know if I have enough temperature headroom to run 1.2V.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK*
> 
> Very cool!
> Thank you!
> So the black ones plug into the board, where do the red ones plug into, just a little confused? The black ones get soldered to the sensor points on the GPU(the open rings)? Yeah not sure on how easy it will be to get water blocks, just picked up a pump on Flee bay. The blocks have to be for the DCII right as it is a none reference card. I found very few looking at the usual water cooling places.
> 
> Again Thanks!


In the motherboard three pin headers, red cables go into the red headers and the black into the black headers, the other side of the cables are the ones to solder into the card, reds for voltage and blacks for sensors!

EK water blocks:
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1077#DB_inline?height=260&width=530&inline_id=comp_table

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of temperatures the VRMs on a reference 780 will run at? I'd just like to know if I have enough temperature headroom to run 1.2V.


Worse case scenario 50C above core temp! Try to keep your card below 75C core temp! Most VRM components are designed to run at 85C max, when your core is at 80/90C those parts are overheated already!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Worse case scenario 50C above core temp! Try to keep your card below 75C core temp! Most VRM components are designed to run at 85C max, when your core is at 80/90C those parts are overheated already!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hm, I was just wondering because blowers seem to have the best VRM temperatures, when I had a reference R9 290, the VRMs ran much cooler than the core and peaked at around 70C.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Hm, I was just wondering because blowers seem to have the best VRM temperatures, when I had a reference R9 290, the VRMs ran much cooler than the core and peaked at around 70C.


Stock coolers (1 fan Blowers) have an VRM cooler plate that helps cool down VRM modules more effectively, other cooling solutions that dont have that plate will have higher VRM temperatures!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> OR your new fresh install is borked! While is not common, its possible! You also might have a driver conflict affecting DX in some way!
> If DDU does not solve the issue, re-install OS and install the games and nvidia drivers first! Run the games to be sure its not some update (KB2670838, W7 only, pre-requisite for IE10 interferes with DX10 in a lot of game engines)
> Then install the other software you have so you can narrow down the possible problem origin!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t()


I did the driver clean and that didn't work...however, I got suspicious since I still hadn't really installed much on this new installation outside of games. Wait for it....

FRAPS.

Even BF4 is working fine now. I had it starting with windows to keep an eye on my FPS for games. At first I was thinking it was EVGA PrecX, and then I though; why not FRAPS, I've read of a couple people having trouble with it. I almost went into clean installation mode again. Needless to say, FRAPS will be uninstalled.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I did the driver clean and that didn't work...however, I got suspicious since I still hadn't really installed much on this new installation outside of games. Wait for it....
> 
> FRAPS.
> 
> Even BF4 is working fine now. I had it starting with windows to keep an eye on my FPS for games. At first I was thinking it was EVGA PrecX, and then I though; why not FRAPS, I've read of a couple people having trouble with it. I almost went into clean installation mode again. Needless to say, FRAPS will be uninstalled.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*


Forgive my manners, though. Thank you for the reply







. After my CPU OC'ing, I'm gonna try my hand at OC'ing this GPU







.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

What CPU is a minimum for Gtx 780 to play games without bottleneck?
E3-1230v3 or i5 4440?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> What CPU is a minimum for Gtx 780 to play games without bottleneck?
> E3-1230v3 or i5 4440?


The E3 is definitely faster, but the i5 4440 should be enough.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

So what if when I try and flash my bios that it states that, with either bios from asus website or from skyn3t, they do not match. Yet they are for the correct cards. Why could they not be flashed?


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys! As there has been lots of worries and cries about the expiration date on AB!
I guess you wont need this as Unwinder will release the new beta this week, but if not just remember if you skip the betas you will *LOOSE THE IMPROVEMENTS* made in every new Afterburner beta version! As always use this at *YOUR OWN RISK*

_You can run the program like this if the new beta doesnt arrive on time: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html (I tried the x64 version and it crashes AB, the normal version works AFAIK)

Put the RunAsDate EXE in your documents, program files etc - anywhere where it's not in the way, select the path to afterburner, and set the date a couple months back.

Then check the Immediate mode box, and next to "Create desktop shortcut", Type MSI Afterburner

Make the shortcut, and drag it into your startup folder, and then disable "Start with windows" in afterburner.

Alternatively, if you dont run afterburner on boot, just leave the shortcut on your desktop and run it from there!

To run from the startup folder you will have to set a scheduled task for this in Win 8.1 (set to "Run with highest privileges" otherwise it fails to launch)







_

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> So what if when I try and flash my bios that it states that, with either bios from asus website or from skyn3t, they do not match. Yet they are for the correct cards. Why could they not be flashed?


Just press "Y" when it asks you to!








You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide too!









Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps *US to help YOU*!








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## keroro185

Just wondering, what clocks are people getting with 1.3v (1.325 actual with LLC disabled)?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is it possible to undervolt this card with stock bios + afterburner or is it even possible with skyn3t bios?


----------



## mrlance

I Finally got my EVGA GTX 780 Classy up and running the other day. Now to flash the LN2 BIos and get some of these insane scores the rest of you guys are getting!!!


----------



## Someone09

Hey there,

first things first: The OC Guide is amazing! Thanks for that.

I havn´t done any hardcore GPU overclocking in a long time but now that I got my CPU (more or less stable) OCed, it´s now time to put my SLI GTX780s through their paces and I just have a few questions beforehand:
1) Basically, I can follow the guide for two 780s, too right? Just need to make sure I flash one first and make sure it´s stable before flashing the second one.
2) One of the cards came with a 80.80. BIOS and the other one with a 80.10. bios which means I can´t use the rev 4 BIOS, right?
3) But aside from that I could flash any of the provided bios to either card, right? I was thinking about flashing the Skyn3t Rev 3(a) Asus Direct CU2 to both cards.


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroro185*
> 
> Just wondering, what clocks are people getting with 1.3v (1.325 actual with LLC disabled)?


The thread is 1849 pages long, read the tread....................


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> first things first: The OC Guide is amazing! Thanks for that.
> 
> I havn´t done any hardcore GPU overclocking in a long time but now that I got my CPU (more or less stable) OCed, it´s now time to put my SLI GTX780s through their paces and I just have a few questions beforehand:
> 1) Basically, I can follow the guide for two 780s, too right? Just need to make sure I flash one first and make sure it´s stable before flashing the second one.
> 2) One of the cards came with a 80.80. BIOS and the other one with a 80.10. bios which means I can´t use the rev 4 BIOS, right?
> 3) But aside from that I could flash any of the provided bios to either card, right? I was thinking about flashing the Skyn3t Rev 3(a) Asus Direct CU2 to both cards.


1) Yes and No! Yes you can follow the guide for SLI, No, you flash both cards!

2) You can only use the REV4 on 80.80.xx.xx.xx cards

3) No, 80.10.xx.xx.xx bios are for 80.10.xx.xx.xx cards and you can flash REV 3A too but 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios are for 80.80.xx.xx.xx cards! and you have specific bios for specific cards, Asus DCUII 3A bios is only for that card!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe*
> 
> The thread is 1849 pages long, read the tread....................


What a terrible reply to a question. For the exact reason that this thread IS so long, it is perfectly acceptable to ask a question such as his.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroro185*
> 
> Just wondering, what clocks are people getting with 1.3v (1.325 actual with LLC disabled)?


*1,300V = +- 1300mhz ( Give or take a few dozen mhz up or down depending on several factors [Voltage Regulation, temp, leakage, current resistance etc...])
*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe*
> 
> The thread is 1849 pages long, read the tread....................


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What a terrible reply to a question. For the exact reason that this thread IS so long, it is perfectly acceptable to ask a question such as his.


There is always the *"search"* function...











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *1,300V = +- 1300mhz ( Give or take a few dozen mhz up or down depending on several factors [Voltage Regulation, temp, leakage, current resistance etc...])
> *
> 
> There is always the *"search"* function...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yes, but we all know the search function isn't perfect. However, if we all went by that logic, we wouldn't be a forum.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes, but we all know the search function isn't perfect. However, if we all went by that logic, we wouldn't be a forum.


Its not a logic, its an alternative!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What a terrible reply to a question. For the exact reason that this thread IS so long, it is perfectly acceptable to ask a question such as his.


I don't have his cards there Reference cards, so if he read a lil bit he might learn. But I guess that's just me, should I go to work for him too?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not a logic, its an alternative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I understand, but this is a helpful community, so it's nice to deter the posts like that.


----------



## Someone09

I guess I need to read some more.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1) Yes and No! Yes you can follow the guide for SLI, No, you flash both cards!


Ah, I see.
On another guide (which is nowhere near as good as yours) I read that you should flash the first card, make sure it´s stable, then flash the 2nd card and make sure that one is stable, too.
What´s your take on this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 2) You can only use the REV4 on 80.80.xx.xx.xx cards
> 
> 3) No, 80.10.xx.xx.xx bios are for 80.10.xx.xx.xx cards and you can flash REV 3A too but 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios are for 80.80.xx.xx.xx cards! and you have specific bios for specific cards, Asus DCUII 3A bios is only for that card!


OK, so for my Asus DCU2 (which came with the 80.80. BIOS) I can use the Rev 4 Bios. But for my Gigabyte WF Rev. 1 (which came with the 80.10. BIOS), I can only use the Rev 1 BIOS, right?


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Well... I'm screwed. I had 2 days left on my step-up when they announced this. Now 3 days later, the step-up is still not available and now my step-up period is over.









I was heavily considering stepping up to the 6GB version just because I plan on keeping this card for 3-4 years minimum. Now that option is off the table. I guess 3GB isn't horrible, but still...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I guess I need to read some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see.
> On another guide (which is nowhere near as good as yours) I read that you should flash the first card, make sure it´s stable, then flash the 2nd card and make sure that one is stable, too.
> What´s your take on this?
> OK, so for my Asus DCU2 (which came with the 80.80. BIOS) I can use the Rev 4 Bios. But for my Gigabyte WF Rev. 1 (which came with the 80.10. BIOS), I can only use the Rev 1 BIOS, right?


*''What´s your take on this?''*

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

_*"can only use the Rev 1 BIOS, right?''*_

You can use REV 3A, its the better revision!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Someone09

Either I am blind or I can´t find a Rev 3a BIOS for my Gigabyte.

Only this one Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT-ONLY.zip from V1.

Or can I use the Rev 3a for the 780 Gigabyte WF OC? THought it needs to be the same model?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Either I am blind or I can´t find a Rev 3a BIOS for my Gigabyte.
> 
> Only this one Gigabyte.GTX780.3072.130516WF-PT-ONLY.zip from V1.
> 
> Or can I use the Rev 3a for the 780 Gigabyte WF OC? THought it needs to be the same model?


If your card doesnt have the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios then you can flash this one:

[*] 780 Gigabyte WF OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.32

*780 Gigabyte WF OC*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Someone09

Sweet! Thanks a lot!

Will try it on the weekend (if I can hold off for that long).


----------



## OccamRazor

*For all those ASUS DCUII owners that were wondering about voltmods!*

*1- Remove PGR100*



*2- Short location PGR152 to enable VGA Hotwire Function*



*3- Remove XR192 to fix memory voltage in 3D voltage*



*4- For those who want to do OV without ASUS ROG MB.*

*a*. Connect a variable resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
please make sure that you measure voltage in 3D mode while adjust variable resistor.

*b*. Connect a variable resistor between OVM pin and Ground pin to over-voltage Memory voltage.
A 5.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 1.7V.
A 1.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 2.0V. More than 2.0V is not recommend.

*c*. Connect a variable resistor between OVL pin and Ground pin to over-voltage PLL voltage.
A 11Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.1V.
A 4Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.2V. More than 1.2V is not recommend.





Thank you [email protected]!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Heruur

Does this kill the warranty on the card if done?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Does this kill the warranty on the card if done?


Yes it does!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## clear

Hello everyone, may I join?








First ever Nvidia card here..
Asus GTX780 DirectCUIIOC

Its..... so fast...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> Hello everyone, may I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ever Nvidia card here..
> Asus GTX780 DirectCUIIOC
> 
> Its..... so fast...


Red makes it go even faster.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Red makes it go even faster.


Ohh, that must be why they put red racing pin stripes on video cards then.


----------



## DjDaffyDuck

just thought i would share my oc settings, if someone is interested.

been running those settings for about 4 months now, basically since release, playing all the new games etc, no crashes.



normal bios, no modding.


----------



## Petermira

Hi there!

Is there any possible that a motherboard (pci-e) being the cause of a whining ASUS GTX 780 DC2? The PSU is not the cause (tested)!

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petermira*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Is there any possible that a motherboard (pci-e) being the cause of a whining ASUS GTX 780 DC2? The PSU is not the cause (tested)!
> 
> Thanks


All cards have coil whine, some have more than others and there is always every person own sound sensibility to take into account.
Here you have my article on it:

"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!







"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## huilaizaopa

good,i had talked with Alatar and he told me to wait a week or two and ask a Nvidia mod for this permission


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjDaffyDuck*
> 
> just thought i would share my oc settings, if someone is interested.
> 
> been running those settings for about 4 months now, basically since release, playing all the new games etc, no crashes.


If you're on a boost BIOS this doesn't show us very much. We don't know where your card boosts to, so we don't know where that core offset is taking you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If you're on a boost BIOS this doesn't show us very much. We don't know where your card boosts to, so we don't know where that core offset is taking you.


I can't see his rig on mobile, but even assuming it's the EVGA SC, wouldn't it be the normal 1071 clock plus the offset? Tinkering with it for a small bit gave me that impression, though I could be wrong.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can't see his rig on mobile, but even assuming it's the EVGA SC, wouldn't it be the normal 1071 clock plus the offset? Tinkering with it for a small bit gave me that impression, though I could be wrong.


There is no sig rig so it could be any 780. Most of the EVGA SCs I've played with boosted at stock to around 1,123MHz. The advertised boost clocks are almost never what you actually get out of the box.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> There is no sig rig so it could be any 780. Most of the EVGA SCs I've played with boosted at stock to around 1,123MHz. The advertised boost clocks are almost never what you actually get out of the box.


Ah, I see. I haven't really played around enough, which I really should. I just know that the OSD usually shows me 1071 on the GPU clock when the GPU is going at it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, I see. I haven't really played around enough, which I really should. I just know that the OSD usually shows me 1071 on the GPU clock when the GPU is going at it.


That's totally normal. The advertised boost is 1,020, but most do more than that. The boost is determined by some formula that includes voltage, temperature, ASIC and probably lots of other stuff. I really don't know. I haven't found that stock boost is a good indicator of overclocking potential. My best clocking 780s have had lower ASIC scores and stock boosts than my higher ASIC, higher stock boost cards.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's totally normal. The advertised boost is 1,020, but most do more than that. The boost is determined by some formula that includes voltage, temperature, ASIC and probably lots of other stuff. I really don't know. I haven't found that stock boost is a good indicator of overclocking potential. My best clocking 780s have had lower ASIC scores and stock boosts than my higher ASIC, higher stock boost cards.


Interesting. So potentially running a more aggressive fan profile would give the card a better stock boost clock?

I'm about to switch back to AB since PrecX is anciently outdated and doesn't function inside BF4 (OSD that is), but I believe I lose a couple features.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Interesting. So potentially running a more aggressive fan profile would give the card a better stock boost clock?
> 
> I'm about to switch back to AB since PrecX is anciently outdated and doesn't function inside BF4 (OSD that is), but I believe I lose a couple features.


Hmmm I don't think so actually. Like I said I really have no clue how the stock boost is calculated. Temperature may have nothing to do with it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Hmmm I don't think so actually. Like I said I really have no clue how the stock boost is calculated. Temperature may have nothing to do with it.


Ah, I see. I'll give a modest +100 OC to my card and see how it fairs in Crysis. Will try to report back with some concrete results







.


----------



## DjDaffyDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If you're on a boost BIOS this doesn't show us very much. We don't know where your card boosts to, so we don't know where that core offset is taking you.


normal bios, without any modding, core clock gets to 1163


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjDaffyDuck*
> 
> normal bios, without any modding, core clock gets to 1163


Got it, thanks. Which card, btw?


----------



## DjDaffyDuck

evga reference edition, just cuz of the sexy "geforce gtx" in green light =P.


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *For all those ASUS DCUII owners that were wondering about voltmods!*
> 
> *1- Remove PGR100*
> 
> 
> 
> *2- Short location PGR152 to enable VGA Hotwire Function*
> 
> 
> 
> *3- Remove XR192 to fix memory voltage in 3D voltage*
> 
> 
> 
> *4- For those who want to do OV without ASUS ROG MB.*
> 
> *a*. Connect a variable resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
> A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
> please make sure that you measure voltage in 3D mode while adjust variable resistor.
> 
> *b*. Connect a variable resistor between OVM pin and Ground pin to over-voltage Memory voltage.
> A 5.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 1.7V.
> A 1.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 2.0V. More than 2.0V is not recommend.
> 
> *c*. Connect a variable resistor between OVL pin and Ground pin to over-voltage PLL voltage.
> A 11Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.1V.
> A 4Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.2V. More than 1.2V is not recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Very cool thank you!!


----------



## Trolle BE

ive oc´ed my ref 780 to 1000mhz and it boosts to 1149mhz with 106% powertarget(1125mv)
ive let it run furmark burn in test for 15min and saw no artifacts.
is there stil i chance that i might fry my card?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> ive oc´ed my ref 780 to 1000mhz and it boosts to 1149mhz with 106% powertarget(1125mv)
> ive let it run furmark burn in test for 15min and saw no artifacts.
> is there stil i chance that i might fry my card?


1.125v is pretty conservative but you might if you keep using Furmark.


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 1.125v is pretty conservative but you might if you keep using Furmark.


i was only using furmark to test the stability








ive been running on 900(939) for months without testing it so i went directly to 1000mhz and wanted to be sure my card could handle it


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> i was only using furmark to test the stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been running on 900(939) for months without testing it so i went directly to 1000mhz and wanted to be sure my card could handle it


I don't know how dangerous it is but there are threads where people say Furmark killed their 780. It is generally not recommended to use Furmark with GTX 780. Do your stress testing with benches and games.


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know how dangerous it is but there are threads where people say Furmark killed their 780. It is generally not recommended to use Furmark with GTX 780. Do your stress testing with benches and games.


ok thanks








thank god i only ran for 10min then


----------



## Mysterion90

Furmark is not suitable for testing stability!

You can test if your cooler is capable of keeping temps in check at an absolute maximum usage which you will never see in daily use but thats it with Furmark so don't use it for stability testing. Use benches or games preferably Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider for games and Unigine Valley or Firestrike for benches.

What settings did you use in Furmark? 1080p 8xAA burn-in? Try it without AA and 1050p and you will see how your card will downclock because it'll tun into power target.


----------



## Someone09

Hey there,

I think I am having a little problem with my two 780s (powering 3 1080 displays). I just started playing around with MSI AB a little to get a feeling for the cards (temps, volts, clocks etc) and also installed RTSS.

Now I noticed that when I run any benchmark (Heaven, Valley, 3D Mark) or game( BF4, Titanfall) that Afterburner as well as the RTSS OSD sometimes report that my GPU clocks stay both at 575MHz and the voltages stay at something between 0.9V and 1.0V and just don´t clock up.
Then I have to log off or reboot to get it working again as it should (meaning they clock up to the max. GPU clock).

I also tried Precision X and the same happens.

I am currently on the 335.23 driver and already tried setting the 3D Performance to Maximum Performance in the NV Control Panel.

Also, I noticed two more things:
1) When I run Heaven or Valley in windowed mode - so far - it always works as it should.
2) My score in the benchmarks doesn´t change no matter if my GPUs are displayed to run at full speed or at 575MHz.

Anyone heard about that issue and knows how to fix it?
Also - since my benchmark score don´t change - do you think it´s just false readings or do you think my GPUs really don´t clock up?

EDIT: AB is version 3.0.0 Beta 18.


----------



## OccamRazor

OK guys go and grab it!









*MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 Download*

Change notes:

_Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick "Enable unified GPU usage monitoring" option in "AMD compatibilities properties" in "General" tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
Added basic monitoring for unsupported GPUs (e.g. Intel integrated iGPUs):
Now GPU usage and videomemory usage can be monitored and displayed in On-Screen Display on any GPU, so you can use MSI Afterburner to monitor graphics subsystem on laptops without dedicated NVIDIA/AMD GPU
Extended GPU usage monitoring for Intel integrated iGPUs. You can independently monitor usage of main GPU execution unit (labeled as "GPU usage") and MFX unit (labeled as "VID usage" to keep NVIDIA-styled GPU domains naming.
Added "NV12 compression" to the list of available video formats to "Videocapture" tab. This format can be used to replace uncompressed video recording with fixed 2x compression ratio at the cost of some color information loss caused by RGB to YUV 4:2:0 color space conversion
RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.0_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Someone09

As for my previously mentioned problem: I just figured out that restarting AB fixes the issue.
Not sure what the reason for that is though.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> As for my previously mentioned problem: I just figured out that restarting AB fixes the issue.
> Not sure what the reason for that is though.


GPu core stays @ 575Mhz when nvidia driver is force closed. Usually system restart is needed in order the clocks to be reverted back to normal frequency/state.


----------



## Someone09

Hm...for me it is enough to log off and on again. And as for now it looks like even restarting AB is enough.

Maybe I´ll revert back to my trusted 331.93 driver and see how it goes.

EDIT: So far, restarting AB always worked.
But I figured out how to force the 575MHz: When I switch to another user account on the same computer and then switch back it is stuck at 575.
Weird.


----------



## skyn3t

Can both of you provide me a GPU-Z link so I can update the owners list.

@rocsage yours is blank

@Kalavere you have added the canardpc link which is not valid.

thank you.


----------



## draterrojam

I have a supernova p2 1000, and it came with two pci-e 6+2pin + 6pin cable. Would one of these cables be good enough for each 780 instead of 4 total cables?
Here is the cable I am talking about.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I have a supernova p2 1000, and it came with two pci-e 6+2pin + 6pin cable. Would one of these cables be good enough for each 780 instead of 4 total cables?
> Here is the cable I am talking about.


Yes you can use 1 cable per card you dont need to use 4 cables total


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Furmark is not suitable for testing stability!
> 
> You can test if your cooler is capable of keeping temps in check at an absolute maximum usage which you will never see in daily use but thats it with Furmark so don't use it for stability testing. Use benches or games preferably Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider for games and Unigine Valley or Firestrike for benches.
> 
> What settings did you use in Furmark? 1080p 8xAA burn-in? Try it without AA and 1050p and you will see how your card will downclock because it'll tun into power target.


i did a firestrike run now,i didnt get any problems(lockups or artifacts)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1928570 was the score


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I have a supernova p2 1000, and it came with two pci-e 6+2pin + 6pin cable. Would one of these cables be good enough for each 780 instead of 4 total cables?
> Here is the cable I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I have a supernova p2 1000, and it came with two pci-e 6+2pin + 6pin cable. Would one of these cables be good enough for each 780 instead of 4 total cables?
> Here is the cable I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on which 780 you have. If it's a ref card it will work. Anything over ref you will need four cables for Ti and classy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> i did a firestrike run now,i didnt get any problems(lockups or artifacts)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1928570 was the score


That's a good score









Did you monitor gpu clock during this run?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I have a supernova p2 1000, and it came with two pci-e 6+2pin + 6pin cable. Would one of these cables be good enough for each 780 instead of 4 total cables?
> Here is the cable I am talking about.


It depends on your card but most aftermarket versions and the reference one need one 8Pin and one 6Pin so one cable is enough.

But seriously a 1000W PSU without a 2x8Pin or 2x6+2Pin cable? *** did the EVGA engineers smoke when designing this? How are you supposed to use a card which needs 2x8pin? 2 cables? That's just awfull.

Edit:

I just looked it up an it seems the PSU comes with two 2x6+2pin cables which is good. So ignore my rant


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> That's a good score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you monitor gpu clock during this run?
> It depends on your card but most aftermarket versions and the reference one need one 8Pin and one 6Pin so one cable is enough.
> 
> But seriously a 1000W PSU without a 2x8Pin or 2x6+2Pin cable? *** did the EVGA engineers smoke when designing this? How are you supposed to use a card which needs 2x8pin? 2 cables? That's just awfull.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just looked it up an it seems the PSU comes with two 2x6+2pin cables which is good. So ignore my rant


Just a note if you dont know already EVGA did not actually make that PSU nor are any EVGA branded PSU made by EVGA


----------



## Serandur

Hi everyone, I think I just joined the club. I am currently ordering parts for a new, from-scratch build and my GPU decision came down to the 290 vs the 780. Earlier today, I made up my mind and am now the proud owner of a Gigabyte GHz Edition 780. I love everything I've read and seen about the card, so I'm excited.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hi everyone, I think I just joined the club. I am currently ordering parts for a new, from-scratch build and my GPU decision came down to the 290 vs the 780. Earlier today, I made up my mind and am now the proud owner of a Gigabyte GHz Edition 780. I love everything I've read and seen about the card, so I'm excited.


I got a question for you then i am looking at the Ghz Edition as well but i really dont like that the text is upside down for some stupid reason

Does yours has that as well or did they fix that?

Like this


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I got a question for you then i am looking at the Ghz Edition as well but i really dont like that the text is upside down for some stupid reason
> 
> Does yours has that as well or did they fix that?
> 
> Like this


I'm sorry, I should have clarified. I ordered it from Newegg and it's still shipping, didn't get a look at it yet.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have clarified. I ordered it from Newegg and it's still shipping, didn't get a look at it yet.


Well please report if it has the name upside down when you get it, What a stupid thing to do its the only thing that puts me off it


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well please report if it has the name upside down when you get it, What a stupid thing to do its the only thing that puts me off it


Will do. But damn, I didn't even notice that earlier. It is pretty stupid. Still love the card if it's like that, but... meh.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Will do. But damn, I didn't even notice that earlier. It is pretty stupid. Still love the card if it's like that, but... meh.


I find stuff like that some of the most annoying things you can do, i mean what idiot looked at that and said lets have the name upside down when its installed?

Either have the name the right way or dont have it at all


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well please report if it has the name upside down when you get it, What a stupid thing to do its the only thing that puts me off it


That's interesting. I just did a google image search and saw pictures with it upside down and right side up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's interesting. I just did a google image search and saw pictures with it upside down and right side up.


I did not find any? please post


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I did not find any? please post


Not sure if that's what being referenced, but I see this variant here and there.



The writing on the backplate is still facing the wrong way, but it's normal on the side.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Not sure if that's what being referenced, but I see this variant here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> The writing on the backplate is still facing the wrong way, but it's normal on the side.


Well at least thats a litte bit better and since i am going SLI i cant see much of the backplate anyway, so i might go for the Ghz Edition if the side text is not upside down

Depends on price Vs the Asus CU II cards


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know how dangerous it is but there are threads where people say Furmark killed their 780. It is generally not recommended to use Furmark with GTX 780. Do your stress testing with benches and games.


Wow, I wasn't aware of this :/.

Also, I must have not gained clarity on this, but what is the difference from using the power target option, and just going straight for the overvolt option? It feels like NV cards have gotten even more difficult to understand for me







. Before I had to tweak shader clocks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I find stuff like that some of the most annoying things you can do, i mean what idiot looked at that and said lets have the name upside down when its installed?
> 
> Either have the name the right way or dont have it at all


I was thinking you were referring to the backplate at first. Then I noticed the emblem on the side. That is lame -_-. But you could always hassle them for a fixed backplate







.


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a Waterblock for a reference GTX 780/Titan/780 Ti I'll be letting mines go for real cheap.


what blocks are they?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> OK guys go and grab it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 Download*
> 
> Change notes:
> 
> _Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick "Enable unified GPU usage monitoring" option in "AMD compatibilities properties" in "General" tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
> Added basic monitoring for unsupported GPUs (e.g. Intel integrated iGPUs):
> Now GPU usage and videomemory usage can be monitored and displayed in On-Screen Display on any GPU, so you can use MSI Afterburner to monitor graphics subsystem on laptops without dedicated NVIDIA/AMD GPU
> Extended GPU usage monitoring for Intel integrated iGPUs. You can independently monitor usage of main GPU execution unit (labeled as "GPU usage") and MFX unit (labeled as "VID usage" to keep NVIDIA-styled GPU domains naming.
> Added "NV12 compression" to the list of available video formats to "Videocapture" tab. This format can be used to replace uncompressed video recording with fixed 2x compression ratio at the cost of some color information loss caused by RGB to YUV 4:2:0 color space conversion
> RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.0_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sweet! I was just looking for this as it kept saying that its going to expire today, thanks for the link!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> what blocks are they?


It's actually only one and I actually don't remember it resembles the EK block. Pm for more info


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I did not find any? please post


http://www.vortez.net/articles_file/25180_gigabyte_gtx_780_ghz_profile.jpg
http://dgxtech.com/images/news/2013-11-05-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-ghz-windforce-450w-side.jpg
http://img.hexus.net/v2/graphics_cards/nvidia/gigabyte/GTX780TiGHz/GHz-3.jpg
http://www.chiploco.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-GHz-_1-660x440.jpg
http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2013/12/10112235952l.JPG


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, I wasn't aware of this :/.
> 
> Also, I must have not gained clarity on this, *but what is the difference from using the power target option, and just going straight for the overvolt option?* It feels like NV cards have gotten even more difficult to understand for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Before I had to tweak shader clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I was thinking you were referring to the backplate at first. Then I noticed the emblem on the side. That is lame -_-. But you could always hassle them for a fixed backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have a read from one of my articles:

"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"

Cheers

Ed

(Teams skyn3t)


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just a note if you dont know already EVGA did not actually make that PSU nor are any EVGA branded PSU made by EVGA


Yes I know









I know only of Seasonic and FSP/Fortron who actually produce PSUs but the manufacters like EVGA and Corsair still do some external aswell as internal design additions to the PSUs, so the PSUs do differ from the versions of the producer, or am I wrong with this?


----------



## JayKthnx

Superflower is another major PSU manufacturer which is regularly rebranded by other companies


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> That's a good score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you monitor gpu clock during this run?


1149mhz max and then it went down and stayed at 1123 with a max temp of 81degrees
im glad its a good score hehe


----------



## EliteReplay

Any one getting a TitanZ


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Any one getting a TitanZ


Rather get 2x 6GB GTX 780 Ti for $1200


----------



## aderbalnunes

Hello guys, recently bought a Zotac GTX 780 AMP! and I'm having problems low FPS in games, is always below 40FPS in any game. In the picture is the BIOS version but I do not know if it is the most current. I have not read every page, anyone else had this problem?

Asrock Z77E-ITX, i5 2500K, 2x8Gb Vengeance 1600Hz, CM Silent Pro 700W Gold Plus, 240Gb Corsair GT SSD, Win 7 64. Thx

BF4 -50FPS, Tomb Rider -50FPS, Assassins Creed III -60FPS. 1080p tested any video settings and nothing changes

GPU-Z


----------



## pez

Is your CPU OC'ed?


----------



## aderbalnunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is your CPU OC'ed?


Yep, but no changes if I use stock or 4.0Ghz =/
Strange that in BF4 the GPU usage only 68 ~ 69%


----------



## pez

Sounds like something is throttling. What are temps like on both CPU and GPU?

Try DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) and reinstall your drivers (try 332.xx WHQL, possibly).


----------



## aderbalnunes

I did it, I installed the previous driver and nothing changed. CPU 60ºC fullload (Corsair H100 push / pull) GPU and 55 ~ 60°C. I contacted Zotac and they passed a battery of tests, I will make and comment here.


----------



## pez

Well, I'm not sure how the 780 is supposed to perform at 1080p, but what settings are you using on BF4? I imagine you're not going to fully tax a 780 at 1080p, but I could be wrong. According to this; I'm guessing this is what you should expect, though the CPU is different (higher OC, i7 vs i5, etc).

http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-retail-gpu-cpu-benchmarks/


----------



## aderbalnunes

As you say the 780 will not use 100% at 1080p even seem to make sense. But the problem in any setting the FPS is 60 or less. But on average always below 40 even at low or high.


----------



## pez

Ah, I misinterpreted/misread. I was thinking you were saying your average was around 50-60 FPS. I do think something is off as I get about what you're getting at 1440p with my CPU (which is performance-wise a good deal less than yours) on max settings.

I'm wondering if PSU is throttling you, but someone like @shilka would have to put some insight into that. Have you tried using a 8 (or 6+2 pin) from one rail, and a 6 pin from another rail to see if anything changes?

Also, what was your previous GPU? And did you make sure to remove all remnants of it from your PC? Including manufacturer specific software? Also, check to make sure vsync isn't on in games or your NV control panel (though this is isn't the root of your problem).


----------



## aderbalnunes

I'm using a cable 8 pin (6+2) and one 6 pin in two source connections of PSU. The other card is a MSI GTX 670, removed all drivers using the DDU, I format the Windows now and see if I can get something. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## pez

That's always the safest, and is what I needed to do to straighten out all of my issues. It just sucks when it has to come to that :/.


----------



## keroro185

What is the maximum recommended voltage for a reference card running on water?
I'm only getting 1307Mhz with 1.3v and would like to push the card further...


----------



## aderbalnunes

Good news on the Asrock site had a BIOS update for my mobo. One fix was "Improve discrete VGA card vBIOS compatibility" I'm not tested completely but now BF4 was 77 ~ 100 FPS on Ultra no AA 1080p. Flood Zone 64 players. A relief for me for now. Thx a lot.


----------



## Someone09

OK, now it´s finally weekend and I wanted to finally get down to OCing my two 780s and followed the guid...but didn´t got that far.

On my first GPU - Asus DCU2OC - I get an "invalid" on the voltage hack.
I already figured out that this isn´t supposed to work on that particular GPU anyway. Stupid me should have gone with a reference GPU instead as I originally intended to.









Anyway, as far as I know there still is no way to up the voltage to 1.3V with this card that doesn´t involve soldering, right?

Now I know I might be overly cautious but still: How should I proceed from here?
Should I try to apply the LLC/Voltage hack for the 2nd GPU and then flash the Skyn3t BIOS to both cards?


----------



## Ludamister

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wzhwy/

Mind adding me to the list of owners?

The card is on air.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroro185*
> 
> What is the maximum recommended voltage for a reference card running on water?
> I'm only getting 1307Mhz with 1.3v and would like to push the card further...


Depends on your watercooling capabilities, dont let temps over 40/50C and dont get too comfortable over 1,35V!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> OK, now it´s finally weekend and I wanted to finally get down to OCing my two 780s and followed the guid...but didn´t got that far.
> 
> On my first GPU - Asus DCU2OC - I get an "invalid" on the voltage hack.
> I already figured out that this isn´t supposed to work on that particular GPU anyway. Stupid me should have gone with a reference GPU instead as I originally intended to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as far as I know there still is no way to up the voltage to 1.3V with this card that doesn´t involve soldering, right?
> 
> Now I know I might be overly cautious but still: How should I proceed from here?
> Should I try to apply the LLC/Voltage hack for the 2nd GPU and then flash the Skyn3t BIOS to both cards?


Flashing is your best bet to get a bit better performance, LLC hack and the volt mod is for reference cards as they have NCP4206 and your card has the ASP1212 voltage controller!
Try to get them at the same OC clocks as you are running SLI!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wzhwy/
> 
> Mind adding me to the list of owners?
> 
> The card is on air.


Fill the form in the OP (opening post)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aderbalnunes*
> 
> Good news on the Asrock site had a BIOS update for my mobo. One fix was "Improve discrete VGA card vBIOS compatibility" I'm not tested completely but now BF4 was 77 ~ 100 FPS on Ultra no AA 1080p. Flood Zone 64 players. A relief for me for now. Thx a lot.


Ah, strange fix, but good to know. It's little things like this that come in handy to know around here







. Glad it's working normally so far!


----------



## OccamRazor

There has been some doubts about PSU single rails and multi rails, for those of you still in doubt read this:

_"Most people have very strong opinions on what rail distribution is best, without understanding what a rail is. The common misconception is that a rail is a part in the power supply that provides power. This is utterly and completely false. You can have two power supplies that are 99% identical and one be single rail and one be multi.
No, rather a rail is a group of traces on the PSU's mainboard that are monitored by an OCP circuit.
A trace is a pathway of copper on a circuit board that carries electricity. You can see them as the faint copper-y lines running all over your motherboard. In this instance, I'm referring to the traces on the power supply that the wires in the cables are soldered to, specifically the ones carrying +12V power. With me so far?
Now, OCP is Over Current Protection. What OCP does is it monitors an output on a power supply. If the amount of current going through a given output exceeds a certain amount, it will shut the power supply down.
The difference between single or multiple rails is this:

Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately, so if, say, one trace goes over 25A the power supply will shut down.

Single rail: all traces are monitored all together, so if the total current going through the +12V outputs goes over, say, 60A, the power supply will shut down. Alternatively, no OCP may be present at all on the +12V rail.

The only "problem" the occurs with multiple +12V rails is that when a +12V rail is overloaded (for example: more than 20A is being demanded from a rail set to only deliver up to 20A), the PSU shuts down. Since there are no "limits" on single +12V rail PSU's, you can not overload the rails and cause them to shut down..... unless you're using a "too-small" PSU in the first place. Single +12V rails do not have better voltage regulation, do not have better ripple filtering, etc. unless the PSU is better to begin with!"_

So, buy a powerfull single rail PSU or a Multi rail PSU and mix +12V rails! Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!








This is only for power hungry graphics cards like ours, 99% of the rest of PC users dont need to worry about single or multi rail!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Trolle BE

this was when playing wildstar,absolutely stable
i guess i can still use my 780 for a while


----------



## gorech

Ok! I am ready to take the plunge so to speak. Ready to flash my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX SC BIOS. Have been reading for days and have completed volt mod, AB fix, LLC HACK and no issue. Now I need some help please. What would be the correct BIOS to use? I am thinking skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.zip 131k but would like some confirmation if you do not mind. or ?
I have the stock BIOS backed up. FYI&#8230;took me about 3 weeks to up to page 1324







...more reading front to back as time allows.

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX SC
P/N 03G-P4-2784-KR
Stock BIOS 80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021)
Revision B1
MEM Hynix
ASIC 72.9%
base clock 967

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorech*
> 
> Ok! I am ready to take the plunge so to speak. Ready to flash my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX SC BIOS. Have been reading for days and have completed volt mod, AB fix, LLC HACK and no issue. Now I need some help please. What would be the correct BIOS to use? I am thinking skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.zip 131k but would like some confirmation if you do not mind. or ?
> I have the stock BIOS backed up. FYI&#8230;took me about 3 weeks to up to page 1324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...more reading front to back as time allows.
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX SC
> P/N 03G-P4-2784-KR
> Stock BIOS 80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021)
> Revision B1
> MEM Hynix
> ASIC 72.9%
> base clock 967
> 
> Thanks


Yap! You got it!









*EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ACX SC*

You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide also!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gorech

I do and thanks!


----------



## Slavkoza

Hey guys, i have a problem !
just flashed the skynet VBIOS
i get the boost disabled, the power draw increased up to 200% and all seems to be working great
but the card doesn't change the voltage at all, no matter what value i force it to in afterburner it stick's[[ to 1.162v.
i was OC and benchmarking it and at +200 core i get a driver crash then i added a bit of voltage few times up to +50mV but it still crashed, so i checked the value and according to both, GPU-Z and AB reads it is 1.162V.
maybe someone know what can cause such a problem after skynet's bios flashed?

BTW i have MSI GTX 780 Gaming OC with stock bios 80.80.x.x with B1 chip.
and i flashed the *Rev 4* VBIOS for " GTX 780 Twin Frozr 780 Gaming OC ", Bios version 80.80.21.00.75.










Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavkoza*
> 
> Hey guys, i have a problem !
> just flashed the skynet VBIOS
> i get the boost disabled, the power draw increased up to 200% and all seems to be working great
> but the card doesn't change the voltage at all, no matter what value i force it to in afterburner it stick's[[ to 1.162v.
> i was OC and benchmarking it and at +200 core i get a driver crash then i added a bit of voltage few times up to +50mV but it still crashed, so i checked the value and according to both, GPU-Z and AB reads it is 1.162V.
> maybe someone know what can cause such a problem after skynet's bios flashed?
> 
> BTW i have MSI GTX 780 Gaming OC with stock bios 80.80.x.x with B1 chip.
> and i flashed the *Rev 4* VBIOS for " GTX 780 Twin Frozr 780 Gaming OC ", Bios version 80.80.21.00.75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


When you get stuck clocks, voltages or not able to alter them at all, just re-install drivers and OC programs!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Slavkoza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When you get stuck clocks, voltages or not able to alter them at all, just re-install drivers and OC programs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Now I did clean install for the drivers and afterburner,
unlocked the voltage control in AB, but still it stick's to 1.162V no matter what I force it to.
what else it can be?


----------



## Slavkoza

just Installed precisionX 4.2.1 and the voltage control works!
it is the AB not changing it for some reason


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavkoza*
> 
> just Installed precisionX 4.2.1 and the voltage control works!
> it is the AB not changing it for some reason


You installed beta 19 and its not changing voltages?
Do the volt mod and you will be able to insert directly the voltage you want instead of an offset!

*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Slavkoza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You installed beta 19 and its not changing voltages?
> Do the volt mod and you will be able to insert directly the voltage you want instead of an offset!
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


yes I have the latest beta 19. I successfully modded the AB to get 1.3V, thanks to your guide!
however the program still changes the voltage only in the program, the real voltage still stay 1.162v.
It's so strange that precision X allows me to control the voltage and AB just changes it in the program.
is there any know problem with the beta 19 about voltage control or it's just me?
I tried to reinstall it, maybe something wrong with my registry?


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavkoza*
> 
> yes I have the latest beta 19. I successfully modded the AB to get 1.3V, thanks to your guide!
> however the program still changes the voltage only in the program, the real voltage still stay 1.162v.
> It's so strange that precision X allows me to control the voltage and AB just changes it in the program.
> is there any know problem with the beta 19 about voltage control or it's just me?
> I tried to reinstall it, maybe something wrong with my registry?


I can't get AB to change voltage either, gave up and just used Precision.

But I would like to know why it won't work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavkoza*
> 
> yes I have the latest beta 19. I successfully modded the AB to get 1.3V, thanks to your guide!
> however the program still changes the voltage only in the program, the real voltage still stay 1.162v.
> It's so strange that precision X allows me to control the voltage and AB just changes it in the program.
> is there any know problem with the beta 19 about voltage control or it's just me?
> I tried to reinstall it, maybe something wrong with my registry?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I can't get AB to change voltage either, gave up and just used Precision.
> 
> But I would like to know why it won't work.


Where are you checking the voltage? GPUz? only *AB monitor* can "see" the true voltage as it reads the feed directly from the voltage controller, all other programs including GPUz and precisionx read it from the drivers that never report anything above 1,212V!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Where are you checking the voltage? GPUz? only *AB monitor* can "see" the true voltage as it reads the feed directly from the voltage controller, all other programs including GPUz and precisionx read it from the drivers that never report anything above 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


When I use Precision X and GPU-Z, standard voltage is at 1.15v (oddly) and +38mv in Precision shows 1.2v in GPU-Z. AB, when it allows me to move the voltage slider, which isn't always, only shows the standard voltage in GPU-Z (again, 1.15v).

Just seemed like a lot of hassle to get AB to actually work.

Edit: Doing +13mv in Precision makes GPU-Z show 1.175v, so Im guessing thats to do with what you said about AB being the only one to read voltages properly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> When I use Precision X and GPU-Z, standard voltage is at 1.15v (oddly) and +38mv in Precision shows 1.2v in GPU-Z. AB, when it allows me to move the voltage slider, which isn't always, only shows the standard voltage in GPU-Z (again, 1.15v).
> 
> Just seemed like a lot of hassle to get AB to actually work.
> 
> Edit: Doing +13mv in Precision makes GPU-Z show 1.175v, so Im guessing thats to do with what you said about AB being the only one to read voltages properly.


Do my volt mod guide i posted a link a few posts back or get it in my SIG, you can set voltages at will as it will get rid of the offset values!
Dont go over 1,212V if you are on air cooler!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Slavkoza

My AB doesn't change the voltage at all, i monitor it in AB monitoring and GPU-Z sensor and in both the same stock voltage, in fact my +200 oc crashes instantly even on the highest voltage increase with AB.
when I increase the voltage in precision X i was able to get up to +247 core @ 1.212V stable for 5 loops of heaven benchmark.
personally I prefer AB, I find it much friendly to use,but I need to figure out why in the world it can't control my voltage.


----------



## Slavkoza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do my volt mod guide i posted a link a few posts back or get it in my SIG, you can set voltages at will as it will get rid of the offset values!
> Dont go over 1,212V if you are on air cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


reinstalled it once again and now it works!
managed to get ~1306 core @ 1.20v with LLC disabled, so it was ~ 1.225v in the AB monitoring .
this is what i get on *1,306 core / 6,650 mem*



Thanks for help!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I got a question for you then i am looking at the Ghz Edition as well but i really dont like that the text is upside down for some stupid reason
> 
> Does yours has that as well or did they fix that?
> 
> Like this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well at least thats a litte bit better and since i am going SLI i cant see much of the backplate anyway, so i might go for the Ghz Edition if the side text is not upside down
> 
> Depends on price Vs the Asus CU II cards


My card just arrived and the text on the backplate is backwards, but upright and normal on the side.


----------



## skupples

@shilka People have had allot of issues w/ the Gigabyte GHZ models. Unstable @ stock & what not. Should get a Classi!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @shilka People have had allot of issues w/ the Gigabyte GHZ models. Unstable @ stock & what not. Should get a Classi!


He's going for the Asus 780Ti DCUII, the Classys are much more expensive there!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> He's going for the Asus 780Ti DCUII, the Classys are much more expensive there!


I think i am going to have to drop any and all plans for new hardware this year

Also i never had plans for TI cards just GTX 780 cards


----------



## skupples




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I think i am going to have to drop any and all plans for new hardware this year
> 
> Also i never had plans for TI cards just GTX 780 cards


Sorry bro to hear that! Yeah my mistake, you said 780, not Ti!
Hope everything works out in the end!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry bro to hear that! Yeah my mistake, you said 780, not Ti!
> Hope everything works out in the end!


My mother has fallen ill so i dont have time and money to play around with anything else


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My mother has fallen ill so i dont have time and and money to play around


Hope she gets better, man; you're a good son/daughter.


----------



## shilka

Wont have much if any time for OCN


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My mother has fallen ill so i dont have time and money to play around with anything else


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wont have much if any time for OCN


Hope your Mother gets well soon my Friend! Our prayers will be for her!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> My mother has fallen ill so i dont have time and money to play around with anything else


Hope she gets better very soon mate, my prayers to you.


----------



## shilka

Thanks i wont be home untill next week and i only have this crappy laptop on this crappy internet connection, so even if i have time which i dont have much of posting is a major pain as everything is super slow, feel like i am sitting on a PC and a connection from 2001


----------



## KarlTheKatfish

So I have portal, and I don't know if this is the right thread, because I don't really think it's down to my 780, but i can't get the game to play at DX9. I defaults to DX8, and won't let me change it up to DX9. Like I said, I don't really think its my 780 because in all my other source games, it works fine. HL2, TF2, and CS:GO all work fine and don't have this problem, it seem to be isolated to portal. Its kinda pissing me off, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong, I have tried uninstalling, and re installing both the game, and my videocard drivers, with no success. I really don't know if this is the right thread, but yeah if any of you have had this problem or just know how to fix it, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarlTheKatfish*
> 
> So I have portal, and I don't know if this is the right thread, because I don't really think it's down to my 780, but i can't get the game to play at DX9. I defaults to DX8,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and won't let me change it up to DX9. Like I said, I don't really think its my 780 because in all my other source games, it works fine. HL2, TF2, and CS:GO all work fine and don't have this problem, it seem to be isolated to portal. Its kinda pissing me off, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong, I have tried uninstalling, and re installing both the game, and my videocard drivers, with no success. I really don't know if this is the right thread, but yeah if any of you have had this problem or just know how to fix it, that would be pretty cool
> 
> 
> .


Looks to be a bug with Portal.
Try this...
http://steamcommunity.com/app/400/discussions/0/864977025740505797/


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone know where to get a black SLI cable for 3-slot motherboard configs?

Like this one:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarlTheKatfish*
> 
> So I have portal, and I don't know if this is the right thread, because I don't really think it's down to my 780, but i can't get the game to play at DX9. I defaults to DX8, and won't let me change it up to DX9. Like I said, I don't really think its my 780 because in all my other source games, it works fine. HL2, TF2, and CS:GO all work fine and don't have this problem, it seem to be isolated to portal. Its kinda pissing me off, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong, I have tried uninstalling, and re installing both the game, and my videocard drivers, with no success. I really don't know if this is the right thread, but yeah if any of you have had this problem or just know how to fix it, that would be pretty cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anyone know where to get a black SLI cable for 3-slot motherboard configs?
> 
> Like this one:


I'm coming up a bit short in my searches, but I'm Googling 'extended SLI bridge'.

Here's EVGA's page (the most useful one I've found). They've got one that fits your criteria it seems, but it's on Auto-Notify.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2&family=Accessories+-+Hardware&chipset=SLI+Bridge

EDIT:

Nevermind; just had to do a bit of digging on ASUS' webstore:

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4813


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm coming up a bit short in my searches, but I'm Googling 'extended SLI bridge'.
> 
> Here's EVGA's page (the most useful one I've found). They've got one that fits your criteria it seems, but it's on Auto-Notify.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2&family=Accessories+-+Hardware&chipset=SLI+Bridge
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Nevermind; just had to do a bit of digging on ASUS' webstore:
> 
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4813


Nah, that's the long one. That was probably the first result when I googled








The picture I posted is of the shorter version.

Also, while I'm here, might as well ask----is this what my startup should look like for the volt mod?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Nah, that's the long one. That was probably the first result when I googled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture I posted is of the shorter version.
> 
> Also, while I'm here, might as well ask----is this what my startup should look like for the volt mod?


Ah, I thought you were just looking for a longer cable in general. My bad







.


----------



## sonsonate

I tried looking for a post on a modded ACX B1 Bios for 29% fan speed, but couldn't find any.

Could one of you guys mod a stock bios to allow for 29% fan speed..? I have the file attached

80.80.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Trolle BE

whats the avg clocks of 780's on stock volts?
mine does 1ghz on 1.16(i tought it was 1.25 but its 1.16)


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> whats the avg clocks of 780's on stock volts?
> mine does 1ghz on 1.16(i tought it was 1.25 but its 1.16)


I don't know what the average is, they are all over the place, anywhere from ~900Mhz to ~1,200MHz.

I've used 6 EVGA GTX 780 SCs and they all boosted at stock anywhere from 1,070MHz to 1,137MHz.

I've used 5 EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds and all of them at stock boosted to either 1,123MHZ or 1,137MHz.


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBGT*
> 
> Is it normal for my GPU to run at 78C ? even though it is not overclocked, and the fan speed set on auto
> And what is the maximum temperature for 780 to run normal? I know that nvidia put 95C for maximum temperature, but I doubt that the performance at 95C is the same at 60C


I have Gigabyte 780GHZ and my temps are 78-80C while gaming or benchmarks. You have the same card like me, Gigabyte 780GHZ?


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> I have Gigabyte 780GHZ and my temps are 78-80C while gaming or benchmarks. You have the same card like me, Gigabyte 780GHZ?


Pretty sure you need to set up a custom fan profile in Precision X or Afterburner. Un
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> I have Gigabyte 780GHZ and my temps are 78-80C while gaming or benchmarks. You have the same card like me, Gigabyte 780GHZ?


I'm pretty sure you need to set up a custom fan profile in Precision X or Afterburner. Unless I'm mistaken, 80 degrees is the default max target temperature, so auto settings will adhere to that and your fans will run slower/quieter.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> whats the avg clocks of 780's on stock volts?
> mine does 1ghz on 1.16(i tought it was 1.25 but its 1.16)


My GTX 780 Referrence did 1137 at stock volts


----------



## rauLquirozZ

Quick question, when people say for example they got a 1200 stable clock on their GPU, is this referring to



GPU Clock or Boost?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauLquirozZ*
> 
> Quick question, when people say for example they got a 1200 stable clock on their GPU, is this referring to
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Clock or Boost?


If they're on a boost BIOS they're talking about their max boost clock.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Not to hijack anyone's thread but, is there a way to have precision x software apply my 1.212 voltage on startup? The core/mem offsets are applied at startup but after flashing my bios with the 3A syn3t one available here it always starts up at the 1.15V stock..


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Not to hijack anyone's thread but, is there a way to have precision x software apply my 1.212 voltage on startup? The core/mem offsets are applied at startup but after flashing my bios with the 3A syn3t one available here it always starts up at the 1.15V stock..


Run at startup in precision. If that isn't working you might need to reinstall precision. After you set the voltage save your profile again. I think afterburner handles this a little better.


----------



## OccamRazor

*HEADS UP FOR MONDAY* Release Date Mon Apr 07, 2014

*NVIDIA DRIVERS Version 337.50 BETA*:

_"Introduces key *DirectX optimizations* which result in reduced game-loading times and significant performance increases across a wide variety of games. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration."_

GeForce GTX 700 Series (Single GPU):
Up to 64% in Total War: Rome II
Up to 25% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Up to 23% in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 21% in Star Swarm
Up to 15% in Batman: Arkham Origins
Up to 10% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 8% in Hitman Absolution
Up to 7% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 6% in Tomb Raider
Up to 6% in F1 2013

GeForce GTX 700 Series (SLI):
Up to 71% in Total War: Rome II
Up to 53% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 45% in Aliens vs. Predator
Up to 31% in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 20% in CoD: Black Ops 2
Up to 10% in Hitman Absolution
Up to 9% in F1 2013
Up to 7% in Far Cry 3
Up to 6% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham Origins

SLI Technology:
Total War: Rome II - added profile
War Thunder - added profile
Watch Dogs - updated profile
Diablo III - updated profile

3D Vision Profiles
Path of Exile - rated "Good"
KickBeat - rating now "Excellent"
3D Compatibility Mode Profiles
Assassin's Creed Liberation - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Excellent"
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent"
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2 - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent
Strike Suit Zero - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Good"
Watchdogs - rated as "Good"

Will this still be the R334 branch or the mysterious: _"NVIDIAs TBA DX11 Driver will be better than Mantle"_ OR Is this another "bla bla bla" claims by nvidia? minimum fps increases? *You decide!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## xEzekialx

Hi just purchesed an evga 780 gtx and was looking in to overclocking it. But is so much different then the 580 i had. First my voltage shows up in AB as Mv +xx. Plus can I flash the bios on my card?

Bios from GPU-Z= 80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xEzekialx*
> 
> Hi just purchesed an evga 780 gtx and was looking in to overclocking it. But is so much different then the 580 i had. First my voltage shows up in AB as Mv +xx. Plus can I flash the bios on my card?
> 
> Bios from GPU-Z= 80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021)


Sure!









What card do you have? reference or ACX?

You have EZ3flash in my SIG to easily flash your card and my flashing guide too!
Also: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
to get rid of the offset values in AB and control directly the voltage up to 1.300V! Dont go over 1,212V with air cooling!
Then my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

In any doubt post here or PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Serandur

Aww man, I just checked my new GTX 780 GHz edition in GPU-Z and it has Elpida RAM. All the reviews made such a big deal of it coming with Hynix and overclocking by 20-30% and I get Elpida.









It's one hell of a card, but that's a bit disappointing.


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *For all those ASUS DCUII owners that were wondering about voltmods!*
> 
> *1- Remove PGR100*
> 
> 
> 
> *2- Short location PGR152 to enable VGA Hotwire Function*
> 
> 
> 
> *3- Remove XR192 to fix memory voltage in 3D voltage*
> 
> 
> 
> *4- For those who want to do OV without ASUS ROG MB.*
> 
> *a*. Connect a variable resistor between OVG pin and Ground pin to over-voltage GPU voltage.
> A 1.2Kohm resistor will over-voltage GPU to around 1.23V.
> please make sure that you measure voltage in 3D mode while adjust variable resistor.
> 
> *b*. Connect a variable resistor between OVM pin and Ground pin to over-voltage Memory voltage.
> A 5.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 1.7V.
> A 1.5Kohm resistor will over-voltage Memory to around 2.0V. More than 2.0V is not recommend.
> 
> *c*. Connect a variable resistor between OVL pin and Ground pin to over-voltage PLL voltage.
> A 11Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.1V.
> A 4Kohm resistor will over-voltage PLL to around 1.2V. More than 1.2V is not recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for that Ed!!
What if I have a ROG board, I can't find info on how to.............Lil direction?


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK*
> 
> Thanks for that Ed!!
> What if I have a ROG board, I can't find info on how to.............Lil direction?


Look here or


----------



## blaze0079

anyone use windows 8.1 update 1 with this bios "*skyn3t vBios rev 3A : released date 11/29/2013*"


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hell, with EVGA's Step-Up program, I may step-up my GPU to a Ti. 90 days is a long time to step up.


I got mine in August 2013. no step up for me


----------



## damstr

Is it normal for 780's to have different boost clocks? In precision X @ +140 one does 1163Mhz while the other does 1134Mhz or something. Is there a reason they aren't boosting to the same clocks?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Is it normal for 780's to have different boost clocks? In precision X @ +140 one does 1163Mhz while the other does 1134Mhz or something. Is there a reason they aren't boosting to the same clocks?


It can go based off of your temperature or tdp, how much voltage will also affect it. Also depending on the video card you get, say.. DC2, SC, Gaming, Windforce, whatever.. different bios will have different tweaks so they will all have different boost clocks. Of course you could have similarly/the same if you have the exact same model/bios loaded on to it.

Alternatively if you're on SLI or have multiple cards, one can be running hotter than the other and may cause some lowering.

If you look at the kepler bios editor you can see the tables it sets certain clocks for different voltages.


----------



## scaramonga

Hi all









I have a Palit 780 reference board, which of the 3A BIOS should I choose? or does it not matter? I notice the files sizes vary between them?

Just a bit confusing guys.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know what the average is, they are all over the place, anywhere from ~900Mhz to ~1,200MHz.
> 
> I've used 6 EVGA GTX 780 SCs and they all boosted at stock anywhere from 1,070MHz to 1,137MHz.
> 
> I've used 5 EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds and all of them at stock boosted to either 1,123MHZ or 1,137MHz.[/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know what the average is, they are all over the place, anywhere from ~900Mhz to ~1,200MHz.
> 
> I've used 6 EVGA GTX 780 SCs and they all boosted at stock anywhere from 1,070MHz to 1,137MHz.
> 
> I've used 5 EVGA GTX 780 Classifieds and all of them at stock boosted to either 1,123MHZ or 1,137MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Does ASIC quality affect the frequency?
> 
> I have one classified that is 75.7 ASIC and boosts to 1137 mhz and the second is 79.8 and boosts at 1150 mhz.
> 
> or is it just coincidence?
Click to expand...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Does ASIC quality affect the frequency?
> 
> I have one classified that is 75.7 ASIC and boosts to 1137 mhz and the second is 79.8 and boosts at 1150 mhz.
> 
> or is it just coincidence?


Based on what I've seen stock boost does have something to do with ASIC. My higher ASIC cards have boosted higher (at stock) than my lower ASIC cards.

But I've also found that ASIC (for me at least) hasn't been a good indicator of overclocking potential. My best clocking GTX 780 Classified (on air) had the lowest ASIC.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Does ASIC quality affect the frequency?
> 
> I have one classified that is 75.7 ASIC and boosts to 1137 mhz and the second is 79.8 and boosts at 1150 mhz.
> 
> or is it just coincidence?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Based on what I've seen stock boost does have something to do with ASIC. My higher ASIC cards have boosted higher (at stock) than my lower ASIC cards.
> 
> But I've also found that ASIC (for me at least) hasn't been a good indicator of overclocking potential. My best clocking GTX 780 Classified (on air) had the lowest ASIC.


No, at best its a voltage leakage indicator, have a read from one of my articles:

_"ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips (thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup we can see the value in GPUz), its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, are tested and fused with the voltage that is reflected on the leakage of every chip!

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD about ASIC*
"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" himself *W1zzard - Techpowerup*:

"it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages"

There is no correlation to OC besides the voltage leakage but from there you can extrapolate some values, not that any particular ASIC will give you a particular OC but it will tell you you going to need more or less voltage to do it; another thing is ASIC is percentage based but we can group them, meaning some values will fall within a certain voltage:

ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V
ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V
ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V
ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V
ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)_


----------



## Maximus Knight

so since my asic is 91, dat means i have a low voltage card..?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> so since my asic is 91, dat means i have a low voltage card..?


Yap!


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flashing is your best bet to get a bit better performance, LLC hack and the volt mod is for reference cards as they have NCP4206 and your card has the ASP1212 voltage controller!


Thought I should report back.
Finally (!!) got around to flash the rev 4 BIOS to my DC2OC and the rev 3a BIOS to my WF3. All went smooth...which I honestly wasn´t expecting. Didn´t even have to reinstall the driver.

Looks like my DC2OC card is a pretty decent overclocker. Got it bench- and gamestable @ 1.212V and ~1220MHz on the core. Havn´t touched the memory yet.
I was even getting it benchstable at 1300MHz but Battlefield 4 didn´t like that. lol
Was blackscreening and freezing after not even 10 minutes of playing.

However, my WF3 seems to be a really bad overclocker. A non-clocker so to speak. As a matter of fact this card is kinda strange.
With the stock BIOS at stock settings, it would boost to around 1050-1070 MHz.
But with the 3a BIOS and voltage set to 1.212V it wouldn´t even make it to 1090MHz BF4-stable. I mean, I was able to get it benchstable at around 1150MHz but again...BF4 didn´t like that at all.

One more question about this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try to get them at the same OC clocks as you are running SLI!


When I get my waterblocks I could try to apply the voltage hack to just the WF3 card and try to push it further, right?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Thought I should report back.
> Finally (!!) got around to flash the rev 4 BIOS to my DC2OC and the rev 3a BIOS to my WF3. All went smooth...which I honestly wasn´t expecting. Didn´t even have to reinstall the driver.
> 
> Looks like my DC2OC card is a pretty decent overclocker. Got it bench- and gamestable @ 1.212V and ~1220MHz on the core. Havn´t touched the memory yet.
> I was even getting it benchstable at 1300MHz but Battlefield 4 didn´t like that. lol
> Was blackscreening and freezing after not even 10 minutes of playing.
> 
> However, my WF3 seems to be a really bad overclocker. A non-clocker so to speak. As a matter of fact this card is kinda strange.
> With the stock BIOS at stock settings, it would boost to around 1050-1070 MHz.
> But with the 3a BIOS and voltage set to 1.212V it wouldn´t even make it to 1090MHz BF4-stable. I mean, I was able to get it benchstable at around 1150MHz but again...BF4 didn´t like that at all.
> 
> One more question about this:
> When I get my waterblocks I could try to apply the voltage hack to just the WF3 card and try to push it further, right?


Yes you can, so you can match the other cards speed!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Someone09

Is it absolutely necessary to have them run at the same speed?
I mean I do realize that this is the sweet spot but wouldn´t I get the best results when pushing both to their limits regardless if it´s the same limit?


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*


The chip uses more current for each voltage compared to a high voltage chip; so it uses the same amount of power as a card with high stock voltages. ASIC only matters if you have a locked voltage controller.


----------



## LeoYunta

Hi guys !

I've 2 eVga GTX 780 Classy in SLI.

My score on 3DMark is around 50000 with a 4770K (both @Stock)

Think it's fair ?

My question is : I'll water-cooled them, I've seen in the package a yellow notice, and a stickers to avoid short circuit if I'm planned to use third cooling system.

Should I use it when I'm gonna put the Water block on them ? or it's useless ?

Thank you !


----------



## xxslay3rxx

Is the zotac 780ti oc edition able to be flashed with a modded bios?


----------



## xEzekialx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card do you have? reference or ACX?
> 
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG to easily flash your card and my flashing guide too!
> Also: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> to get rid of the offset values in AB and control directly the voltage up to 1.300V! Dont go over 1,212V with air cooling!
> Then my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> In any doubt post here or PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have The ACX 780 EVGA card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> I've 2 eVga GTX 780 Classy in SLI.
> 
> My score on 3DMark is around 50000 with a 4770K (both @Stock)
> 
> Think it's fair ?
> 
> My question is : I'll water-cooled them, I've seen in the package a yellow notice, and a stickers to avoid short circuit if I'm planned to use third cooling system.
> 
> Should I use it when I'm gonna put the Water block on them ? or it's useless ?
> 
> Thank you !


What do you mean: _"stickers to avoid short circuit if I'm planned to use third cooling system"_ and _"Should I use it when I'm gonna put the Water block on them ?"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxslay3rxx*
> 
> Is the zotac 780ti oc edition able to be flashed with a modded bios?


The only bios we have modded for Zotac is this:

GTX 780Ti Zotac
80.80.30.00.01

*skyn3t-Ti-vBios-Zotac*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## xEzekialx

What bios would i use for a EVGA SCX SC 780 GTX


----------



## Robilar

These are temporary until my new cards and power supply comes in.

Getting ready for the Asus 1440P 120hz Gsync monitor









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01816_zps2a5c4b40.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01817_zpscf9a0fb5.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01821_zpse2990d13.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01819_zps761d762c.jpg.html


----------



## ZoroBK

Guys , i need some help here...

I own an ASUS gtx 780 (80.10.36) and an EVGA gtx 780 (80.10.3A), they are running in SLI

Do i need to flash their BIOS ?? Should I?

Thank you !!!


----------



## Robilar

No need, they will run fine together. Mind you unless you match the oc, the cards will run in tandem at the slower card's speed.


----------



## ZoroBK

Thank you ! I was worried of getting less than I paid for haha!


----------



## pez

Lovin' that little case Rob; what cards do you have coming? And speaking of PSU...where is it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xEzekialx*
> 
> What bios would i use for a EVGA SCX SC 780 GTX


EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
[*] *skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4*
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
[*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lovin' that little case Rob; what cards do you have coming? And speaking of PSU...where is it?


It's a box full O Murder!









I'll give you a hint, I've got a 1500w power supply coming


----------



## s-f-r-j

looks good!


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What do you mean: _"stickers to avoid short circuit if I'm planned to use third cooling system"_ and _"Should I use it when I'm gonna put the Water block on them ?"_
> The only bios we have modded for Zotac is this:
> (Team skyn3t)


I mean this : 

Should I use this ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> I mean this :
> 
> Should I use this ?


If you are going water, the block will bring its own thermal (non-conductive) tape to put over the VRM's!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LeoYunta

Thanks for the fast answer.

And I don't need it then, I'm ordering the EK one.


----------



## LeoYunta

Well, I have another one for you if you don't mind.

I've 2x GTX 780 Classy in SLI with a 4770K (both stock)

I just ordered 3x 1440p monitors to play in surround. this will be 7680*1440.

You think they'll do the job in ultra setting in games (Bioshock, Dayz, ect...)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It's a box full O Murder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint, I've got a 1500w power supply coming


Ah, I was thinking the case on it's side and half the height that I see there. I see it now







. And I'm guessing a couple of Titan (Z)s or (upcoming?) R9 295s?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Well, I have another one for you if you don't mind.
> 
> I've 2x GTX 780 Classy in SLI with a 4770K (both stock)
> 
> I just ordered 3x 1440p monitors to play in surround. this will be 7680*1440.
> 
> You think they'll do the job in ultra setting in games (Bioshock, Dayz, ect...)


I have a bit of trouble maxing everything on my system at 1440p, though my CPU is still a big limiting factor for me. Even so, I'd say you may have to sacrifice a couple settings in certain games. DayZ is also still not perfect on the GPU front just yet.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Well, I have another one for you if you don't mind.
> 
> I've 2x GTX 780 Classy in SLI with a 4770K (both stock)
> 
> I just ordered 3x 1440p monitors to play in surround. this will be 7680*1440.
> 
> You think they'll do the job in ultra setting in games (Bioshock, Dayz, ect...)


Much like Pez said, i run 3x 27" [email protected] 3240x1920 and i believe its the border line limit for top performance on some games with my SLI Titans, for higher res you need to drop some features or OC your cards more OR get another card (but that implies a hefty 6-core OC´ed beast) and have your OC´ed 4770K too!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Much like Pez said, i run 3x 27" [email protected] 3240x1920 and i believe its the border line limit for top performance on some games with my SLI Titans, for higher res you need to drop some features or OC your cards more OR get another card (but that implies a hefty 6-core OC´ed beast) and have your OC´ed 4770K too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey !

I just tried out on Metro Last Light, Ultra setting 4x no ssa.

60 FPS all the way (both @stock)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hey !
> 
> I just tried out on Metro Last Light, Ultra setting 4x no ssa.
> 
> 60 FPS all the way (both @stock)


I haven't gotten around to a lot of benchmarking, regrettably







. I've been playing a bunch, rather, but that's nothing to complain about







. I know it's not a huge feat, but I run L4D2 at absolute max (x16 AA, x16 or w/e AF, etc) and it never touches below 60 FPS even in online matches







. Sounds kinda silly to spend $1100-1200 on a monitor and GPU and play a half-decade old game, but it's what you get out of it, eh?

BTW; I really like the look of tri-monitor setups; looks good







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hey !
> 
> I just tried out on Metro Last Light, Ultra setting 4x no ssa.
> 
> 60 FPS all the way (both @stock)


Have you tried portrait?











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried portrait?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


****, it's tempting...Nice setup !

I'm still waiting for my stand tho... So I can't do it now.

How about your resolution like this ?

Those are 27" ?

Games are supported in this setup ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> ****, it's tempting...Nice setup !
> 
> I'm still waiting for my stand tho... So I can't do it now.
> 
> How about your resolution like this ?
> 
> Those are 27" ?
> 
> Games are supported in this setup ?


Asus VG278HE [email protected]

Belive it or not i tried a landscape a couple months back and no game worked properly!








I had too re-install drivers to make it work! But i like it better in portrait! All games i play work fine, only a few have missing huds or menus!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hey !
> 
> I just tried out on Metro Last Light, Ultra setting 4x no ssa.
> 
> 60 FPS all the way (both @stock)


HHHNNNNNHGGGGGG


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> HHHNNNNNHGGGGGG


t'sup ?


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 04/08/2014

*G*alaxy 780 HOF B1

I'm still here








ready for download on rev 4 B1 chip.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> *G*alaxy 780 HOF B1
> 
> Version 80.80.21.00.5C
> Base core clock 1058.5 Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
Click to expand...


----------



## santrik

How are the new drivers working out for ya'all?

Ehum... the 337.50 driver, to be specific.

I had issues playing with my OC turned on. Haven't gotten the time yet to OC the cards all over again, hopefully I'll manage that tonight.

Hopefully they'll get back to my mediocre 1200core/7000mem, but one never knows right..

How about you guys? Have you tried it yet?

Better/worse results?


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> How are the new drivers working out for ya'all?
> 
> Ehum... the 337.50 driver, to be specific.
> 
> I had issues playing with my OC turned on. Haven't gotten the time yet to OC the cards all over again, hopefully I'll manage that tonight.
> 
> Hopefully they'll get back to my mediocre 1200core/7000mem, but one never knows right..
> 
> How about you guys? Have you tried it yet?
> 
> Better/worse results?


Hey!

I'm not OC'ing my card, and the drivers are just fine here, I played few hours at different game and no crash/issue at all.

No notable difference for me, (Bioshock, Dayz, Shadow warrior...)

See ya!


----------



## SparkyShaft

Hello all, first post! lol

I hope someone can shed some light on my problem. I used the OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide at the beginning of this post and used New ED's Volt Mod/LLC. Works great, no more voltage throttling:thumb:. Very very pleased by this. I was typing up a storm on the EVGA forums trying to get a resolution to my throttling issue an EVGA Precision for past 2 weeks.

Anyways, my problem now is when I run a 3D Mark Firestrike, my 2nd card is not getting the 95-98% useage it was prior to this mod, I am getting anywhere from 60-80% useage. And the top card says 97-99% useage through the whole test. Max Ive been able to muster was 16k points before this mod. Now Im getting 12k with the low useage on my 2nd card. Any ideas why this mod would have caused this? Thanks in advance, Sparky

Edit: The clock is throttling on the 2nd card, top card will hit 1097 on boost an stay there through the entire test no OC. Card #2 voltage stays identical to card #1 but the clock throttles down to 915-863. Really don't wanna flash my cards with a custom bios as I like having a warranty lol. Any ideas? Im going to continue reading on this post.


----------



## TheDuuud

Hi everyone, I bought recently a gtx 780 DCUII (80.10.37.00.12 bios) and I've got a problem...

before this card I run with a gtx 780 Zotac amp ! and in the Tome raider's benchemark with an oc of 1051/1567 I have :

-gtx 780 Zotac amp : min fps : 38.9 Asus gtx 780 DCUII : min fps : 31.1
max fps : 62.1 Max fps : 60.3
av fps : 51.6 av fps : 44.9

I tried to overcloked the Asus stronger but the min ips stayed arround 31....before that I have overckloed the card by pushing the temp on 90 and the power target. (I was followed a website indication) But after 15 minute of gaming the pc reboot and i smell the smoke. So I open my tower ( master cooler silencio 450) and reboot the PC.
Since this bad times, my card run correctly but I don't understand 3 things :

1) why, with the same frequences of my past Zotac Amp ! my bench are so different ?

2) why GeForce experience told me to run Titanfall at max setting, and I could not keep the 60 frames at ultra +MSAAX2 (with the Zotac it was almost ok at ultra+MSAAX8).
GPU tweak says that the game use all my vram !

3) the green led of the card, light occasionally when my pc is completly off

All of this could be link to the bad overclocking ?

Please help and sorry for my English.redface.gif


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SparkyShaft*
> 
> Hello all, first post! lol
> 
> I hope someone can shed some light on my problem. I used the OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide at the beginning of this post and used New ED's Volt Mod/LLC. Works great, no more voltage an clock throttling. Very very pleased by this. I was typing up a storm on the EVGA forums trying to get a resolution to my throttling issue an EVGA Precision for past 2 weeks.
> 
> Anyways, my problem now is when I run a 3D Mark Firestrike, my 2nd card is not getting the 95-98% useage it was prior to this mod, I am getting anywhere from 60-80% useage. And the top card says 97-99% useage through the whole test. Max Ive been able to muster was 16k points before this mod. Now Im getting 12k with the low useage on my 2nd card. Any ideas why this mod would have caused this? Thanks in advance, Sparky


Try AB beta 19, set LLC back to default and try again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## SparkyShaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try AB beta 19, set LLC back to default and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the help!, I'm sorry but do you mean set it to default an try the test again or reset to default and redo your steps? I'm currently using AB Beta 19 I got back 41 an have 1.3 volts unlocked now. Very pleased with this and my voltages not throttling. It apparently only throttle the clock if I raise the clock any at all using 1.163vlts which = 1.188vlts with +100 core.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SparkyShaft*
> 
> Thanks for the help!, I'm sorry but do you mean set it to default an try the test again or reset to default and redo your steps? I'm currently using AB Beta 19 I got back 41 an have 1.3 volts unlocked now. Very pleased with this and my voltages not throttling. It apparently only throttle the clock if I raise the clock any at all using 1.163vlts which = 1.188vlts with +100 core.


This will turn LLC back to default:
Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
Insert these command(s):

"msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## SparkyShaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This will turn LLC back to default:
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
> Insert these command(s):
> 
> "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Awesome, ok I did that and it does it if I touch my voltage at all. I can raise Core +100 Memory +400 Useage stays at 98-97% through whole test on both cards, clock barely throttles on #2 card 16.4k score, and doing the same on manual voltage of any sort makes it have 80% or less useage on the #2 card with a 12k score.


----------



## hypespazm

Sooo guys I got a new 780 from EVGA , and im wondering if theres any way to maybe unlock the extra cuda cores like 780 TI ? or what do you guys reccomend me do? i really want to OC but its been a while since I have. and dont know if i should be flashing bio's? any reccomendations?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDuuud*
> 
> Hi everyone, I bought recently a gtx 780 DCUII (80.10.37.00.12 bios) and I've got a problem...
> 
> before this card I run with a gtx 780 Zotac amp ! and in the Tome raider's benchemark with an oc of 1051/1567 I have :
> 
> -gtx 780 Zotac amp : min fps : 38.9 Asus gtx 780 DCUII : min fps : 31.1
> max fps : 62.1 Max fps : 60.3
> av fps : 51.6 av fps : 44.9
> 
> I tried to overcloked the Asus stronger but the min ips stayed arround 31....before that I have overckloed the card by pushing the temp on 90 and the power target. (I was followed a website indication) But after 15 minute of gaming the pc reboot and i smell the smoke. So I open my tower ( master cooler silencio 450) and reboot the PC.
> Since this bad times, my card run correctly but I don't understand 3 things :
> 
> 1) why, with the same frequences of my past Zotac Amp ! my bench are so different ?
> 
> 2) why GeForce experience told me to run Titanfall at max setting, and I could not keep the 60 frames at ultra +MSAAX2 (with the Zotac it was almost ok at ultra+MSAAX8).
> GPU tweak says that the game use all my vram !
> 
> 3) the green led of the card, light occasionally when my pc is completly off
> 
> All of this could be link to the bad overclocking ?
> 
> Please help and sorry for my English.redface.gif


1 - you may have a driver problem, did you re-install drivers after switching cards?
2- Do not use GeForce experience...








3- Your card still gets minimum voltage from the PSU, make sure to turn off the power line to the PSU, re-check your electric cables!









If you wish i can help translating as i speak a few languages! PM me!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SparkyShaft*
> 
> Awesome, ok I did that and it does it if I touch my voltage at all. I can raise Core +100 Memory +400 Usage stays at 98-97% through whole test on both cards, clock barely throttles on #2 card 16.4k score, and doing the same on manual voltage of any sort makes it have 80% or less usage on the #2 card with a 12k score.


What was your PT in the AB monitor? Hitting 100%? increase it if that´s the case!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Sooo guys I got a new 780 from EVGA , and im wondering if theres any way to maybe unlock the extra cuda cores like 780 TI ? or what do you guys recommend me do? i really want to OC but its been a while since I have. and dont know if i should be flashing bio's? any recommendations?


No, there is no way to unlock cores they are laser cut!
Read my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
For bios flashing you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide too!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TheDuuud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1 - you may have a driver problem, did you re-install drivers after switching cards?
> 2- Do not use GeForce experience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- Your card still gets minimum voltage from the PSU, make sure to turn off the power line to the PSU, re-check your electric cables!


Thank's for the reply !

1) I have the latest nvidia driver.
2) ok...but I found it work pretty well with my Zotac. You think it's **** ?
3) the computer it's entirely off cause my multi tap wall is off.

I just tried EVGA prec X and my min fps stayed at 31 with a big OC. (with my Zotac it does not tumble below 41 fps with the same oc...).

it pissed me off ! 'cause I keep the Asus instead of the Zotac because it look better and I was thinking that It will reach the same performance...


----------



## SparkyShaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What was your PT in the AB monitor? Hitting 100%? increase it if that´s the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have the power target at 106% everytime. It never exceeds 100% in every test i've done. Is the profiles in AB suppose to both look the same for 2 cards after restart. On the tutorial you said to paste the lines into the profiles, I added it to both of them. I'm assuming one profile was for one card, an the other etc... I've noticed that Bus_1 has an Offset grid. The Bus_2 profile does not, but contains everything else like the prior. Is that normal? If not should I just paste the grid over?



If it is normal then is the issue with clock+voltage throttle solved by using a custom bios my only alternative to fix? As it was the 2nd card doing the throttling an all, I just uninstalled my drivers, uninstalled afterburner an LLC in startup, swapped cards locations and reinstall driver/mod/AB b19 an all then tested again. Issue persists on 2nd card only. Touch voltage and the 2nd card throttles with less useage. I was very happy to see that if I used your mod an changed voltage that it stayed where I put it and didn't throttle voltage to 0.9 volts every time from 1.2 while using 3DMark or while gaming. But if I change it at all, at the 1.2 ceiling or below that it makes the 2nd card volt + clock throttle and less useage. These cards are driving me nuts with the throttling. So far my only option has been leave em at stock to achieve my boost clocks. I really appreciate the help. I've been going about this for 2 weeks now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SparkyShaft*
> 
> I have the power target at 106% everytime. It never exceeds 100% in every test i've done. Is the profiles in AB suppose to both look the same for 2 cards after restart. On the tutorial you said to paste the lines into the profiles, I added it to both of them. I'm assuming one profile was for one card, an the other etc... I've noticed that Bus_1 has an Offset grid. The Bus_2 profile does not, but contains everything else like the prior. Is that normal? If not should I just paste the grid over?
> 
> 
> 
> If it is normal then is the issue with clock+voltage throttle solved by using a custom bios my only alternative to fix? As it was the 2nd card doing the throttling an all, I just uninstalled my drivers, uninstalled afterburner an LLC in startup, swapped cards locations and reinstall driver/mod/AB b19 an all then tested again. Issue persists on 2nd card only. Touch voltage and the 2nd card throttles with less useage. I was very happy to see that if I used your mod an changed voltage that it stayed where I put it and didn't throttle voltage to 0.9 volts every time from 1.2 while using 3DMark or while gaming. But if I change it at all, at the 1.2 ceiling or below that it makes the 2nd card volt + clock throttle and less useage. These cards are driving me nuts with the throttling. So far my only option has been leave em at stock to achieve my boost clocks. I really appreciate the help. I've been going about this for 2 weeks now.


You are probably hitting a power limit! You need a modded bios to increase it, check your bios version and in the OP you have all our bios! And EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide too!
In AB with the volt mod enabled you see the "auto" in the voltage box!
AB only changes the offset grid on one Ven_ file as there is basically only 1 line of code to send voltage!








Dont hesitate to ask anything else here, or drop me a PM!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NeOs89

Hi all,

Thanks for your work Skynet Team !

I just want to know what's the benefit to flash my 780 ? (with your bios) Fan ? Temperature ? Mhz ?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeOs89*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your work Skynet Team !
> 
> I just want to know what's the benefit to flash my 780 ? (with your bios) Fan ? Temperature ? Mhz ?
> 
> Thanks for your answer


All skyn3t 780 vBios

Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
Go to the OP and scroll down until you find it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

My OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## UNOE

Is there not a way to switch between 3 way and 2 way SLI with settings. I know with tri fire you could pick if you want to do three way with either set of GPU's but with tri SLI I can't even find the option.


----------



## sew333

Can somebody owner of Gigabyte 780 GHZ tell me what temps got with auto fan 66%? I mean with closed case. I am getting 78-80C , boost 1176mhz.


----------



## muhd86

been a while now .so i thought maybe some imrpvoement .

is there anyway to enable 4 way sli on latest nvidia drivers via inf mod etc --anyone --

what about gtx 780 ti ..is 4 way sli possible on them --

some you tube videos show quad 780 --but what drivers --


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Is there not a way to switch between 3 way and 2 way SLI with settings. I know with tri fire you could pick if you want to do three way with either set of GPU's but with tri SLI I can't even find the option.


I don't think there is, the only place in the nvidia cp, Configure Multi-GPU, Surround, and Physx, there are only options for "maximize gpu performance" or "disable multi-gpu" no real options to define or select what "multi-gpu means, so apparently it's all or nothing.


----------



## LeoYunta

Hi guys,

I've a little problem with my GTX 780 and this is really weird.

Sometimes, all is good and the card run as it should be.

But sometimes, I've horrible performance...And I don't know why...

I've tried to reinstall the driver, to change the BIOS setting, to change my SLI bridge. This is really weird.

On 3d Mark for exemple, when I've the bug I hit 28K, when I'm good I can hit 51K

This is random. On game same thing, on Far Cry when i'm playin Ultra in 7680*1440 I can stuck the FPS @60 but if it's buggy it's like 25FPS.

I don't know what to do I've tried everything.

When I have the "bug" on 3D mark, I've strange thing, texture are weird in the first test and it's appears only when I have the bug, and only on 3D mark, I can take a picture if you want. Temps are normal 70-80 for the cards loaded, and 60 on the processor loaded..

I've tried one card at the time, and the bug nothing happened...

i7 4770K
2 GTX 780 Classy
16 GB

If someone can help me out !


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Is there not a way to switch between 3 way and 2 way SLI with settings. I know with tri fire you could pick if you want to do three way with either set of GPU's but with tri SLI I can't even find the option.


You can set 2 way with one as dedicated physx.. JJ from asus did it on a 3 way gtx 770 vid on YouTube. Not quite exactly what you wanted but it would get you 2 way.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've a little problem with my GTX 780 and this is really weird.
> 
> Sometimes, all is good and the card run as it should be.
> 
> But sometimes, I've horrible performance...And I don't know why...
> 
> I've tried to reinstall the driver, to change the BIOS setting, to change my SLI bridge. This is really weird.
> 
> On 3d Mark for exemple, when I've the bug I hit 28K, when I'm good I can hit 51K
> 
> This is random. On game same thing, on Far Cry when i'm playin Ultra in 7680*1440 I can stuck the FPS @60 but if it's buggy it's like 25FPS.
> 
> I don't know what to do I've tried everything.
> 
> When I have the "bug" on 3D mark, I've strange thing, texture are weird in the first test and it's appears only when I have the bug, and only on 3D mark, I can take a picture if you want. Temps are normal 70-80 for the cards loaded, and 60 on the processor loaded..
> 
> I've tried one card at the time, and the bug nothing happened...
> 
> i7 4770K
> 2 GTX 780 Classy
> 16 GB
> 
> If someone can help me out !


Have you used DDU to wipe clean before you reinstalled drivers. My reference 780 did that while running 3dmark11 I think some crashes corrupted the driver. I ran DDU installed latest drivers and was gtg hasn't happened since.


----------



## DrockinWV

Would like to know what some good OC specs are for a single GTX 780 SC ACX cooler, I have Precision X currently running 75 GPU offset and 420 mem offset, but would like to get better performance but not sure what to do with voltage? Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Would like to know what some good OC specs are for a single GTX 780 SC ACX cooler, I have Precision X currently running 75 GPU offset and 420 mem offset, but would like to get better performance but not sure what to do with voltage? Any help is greatly appreciated!!


How about my OC guide for some pointers? *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DrockinWV

Thanks!!! Ill give it a read and see where it takes me!!


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Have you used DDU to wipe clean before you reinstalled drivers. My reference 780 did that while running 3dmark11 I think some crashes corrupted the driver. I ran DDU installed latest drivers and was gtg hasn't happened since.


I just did it after leaving the forum, and it seems to have worked out !

I re installed the driver from nVidia Geforce Experience and I selected clean install (but I didn't used DDU what's that ?),

For now, I have normal performance again !


----------



## yttocstfarc

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v12-6-3-released-04-06-14-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> I just did it after leaving the forum, and it seems to have worked out !
> 
> I re installed the driver from nVidia Geforce Experience and I selected clean install (but I didn't used DDU what's that ?),
> 
> For now, I have normal performance again !


That's DDU it uninstalls all graphics drivers so its a clean install.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> You can set 2 way with one as dedicated physx.. JJ from asus did it on a 3 way gtx 770 vid on YouTube. Not quite exactly what you wanted but it would get you 2 way.


This worked perfectly for what I wanted to do. Now I can do now I can toggle between 1, 2 or 3 GPU's depending on what I'm doing insead of rebooting and doing dip switches.

Thanks plus rep


----------



## stolemyowncar

Quick question... my Firestrike Extreme results seem a bit low even compared to the average...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2006399

Anyone got any possible ideas as to why? =|


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> Quick question... my Firestrike Extreme results seem a bit low even compared to the average...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2006399
> 
> Anyone got any possible ideas as to why? =|


Not sure about the Firestrike. Do you have 3dmark11? If you run that I can compare to my rig.

Do you have a program that will allow you to watch the GPU info like MSI Afterburner. GPU Tweak, Precision X, etc? If you do I would watch them and see if you see any clock speeds, voltages, temperature changing drastically. I had a problem Like the guy above that I talked to. I believe the driver was corrupted causing crazy low frame rates and scores. I used DDU and reinstalled the latest drivers problem solved.

Here is my 3dmark11 score for reference.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8068377


----------



## blackhole2013

I love my Asus direct cu 780 most games under clock while playing and I hit 1200 mhz no problem and never go over 60c while gaming this card is the best card and quietest I have ever had and I have had a lot I wish there was a way to raise the power target thru windows registry and not a flash like i did with my 6950


----------



## OccamRazor

*ZAWARUDO VOLTAGE TOOL FOR AB BETA 19*



ZawarudoAB19HackV5.zip 63k .zip file


Here you go folks! With a joint task force: *skyn3t-Occamrazor-Rbby258*
*Beta testers:*
W7 : Skupples and helmy77
W8.1: Majin SSJ Eric and Swolern

From now on we will update this tool for every AB version and keep Kevan (Zawarudo) name and legacy alive in our hearts and in every click we make with his tool!
The OP here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
will have this added in the second post by me every time is needed!

Enjoy!









Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cowie

wanted to see if i can get some more voltage on my hof card with this version but it is empty?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> wanted to see if i can get some more voltage on my hof card with this version but it is empty?


Hey bud!

Sorry but your card does not use the NCP4206 in which our tool is based, it uses the CHIL 8318:



Instead you can try this tool from Rbby258: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_100
As it supports the CHIL 8318 voltage controller!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TobbbeSWE

A friend ask me to help flash his *780 Twin Frozr OC*.
I cant seem to find at suitable bios that ends with 15. Is his card from a new rev?
Would a bios for Referens card work?

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/04/10/ny.png

Plz link a working bios.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey bud!
> 
> Sorry but your card does not use the NCP4206 in which our tool is based, it uses the CHIL 8318:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead you can try this tool from Rbby258: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_100
> As it supports the CHIL 8318 voltage controller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks but that does not work for me either for some reason tried a 100 times still no go.
I thuoght your tool may have added different ic's


----------



## deadlockedworld

Hey Folks, just a PSA --

I recently followed the instructions in BradleyW's *How To: Remove Your AMD / ATi GPU Drivers.* http:// http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-remove-your-amd-ati-gpu-drivers]

It made a huge difference for my Asus 780 DC OC. I was getting occasional stuttering and frozen frames. Now it seems to be running much better. Just in case any of the rest of you upgraded from AMD and are having challenges.


----------



## ofire

Hey guys, I just wanted to ask incase anyone else here is having this issue. I'm running a EVGA gtx 780 ACX card and also windows 8.1. Whenever I try to install what is known as "update 1" it starts giving me constant bsod with the error page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and referencing nvlddmkm.sys.

There is also a forum post about it in the Nvidia forums, but so far no word on whats going on. I figured since this is where all the 780 owners hang out, someone else may have the issue and might be able to help find out more information. Thanks for reading!


----------



## lexlutha111384

I need help!!! I have been looking EVERYWHERE online for a simple backplate for my GTX 780 and cant find one anywhere. I have the standard reference card from PNY. Its the 3GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Graphics Card. It has the TITAN style cooler. Does anyone have any ideas of where i can get one. I dont need it for liquid cooling, i just want it for looks. I tried everybody online and for some reason they are all out of stock. All of the online store only have the EVGA ones too. Whats up with that? Dont they make other styles?? Please help!! lol


----------



## MonarchX

How far can you push GTX 780 using ASUS DCIIOC cooling or similar? Can you reach GTX 780 Ti levels with BIOS Modding and editing, as well as, AfterBurner voltrage hacks, etc? I just wonder if non-TIs are excellent overclockers. Are there any specific ones? I am looking at $500 range, so ASUS DCII, EVGA, Gigabyte, PNY are all choices, but the ASUS seems to have much better cooling at no extra cost. Others say EVGA is the king. Which one to get ASUS or EVGA?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I need help!!! I have been looking EVERYWHERE online for a simple backplate for my GTX 780 and cant find one anywhere. I have the standard reference card from PNY. Its the 3GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Graphics Card. It has the TITAN style cooler. Does anyone have any ideas of where i can get one. I dont need it for liquid cooling, i just want it for looks. I tried everybody online and for some reason they are all out of stock. All of the online store only have the EVGA ones too. Whats up with that? Dont they make other styles?? Please help!! lol


EVGA are the only ones i've been able to find. We have the same PNY GTX 780


----------



## afuhnk

I'm also having issue with 8.1 update 1.
However, I do not get a BSOD. It simply stays on a black screen (and gpu fans start spinning full speed)

I removed the card, rebooted with integrated gfx, removed nvidia drivers (using DDU), then installed 8.1 update 1. Worked fine.
Then I shut down, re-installed gtx780, rebooted, no more black screen.
But as soon as I install the Nvidia drivers, black screen.
I tried drivers from nvidia - didn't work.
I tried drivers offered through windows update - didn't work.

Have been working hours on this issue (tried many different thing s before narrowing it down to gpu).

nvidia forum link

edit: drivers v335.23 . Did not try with beta drivers.


----------



## MonarchX

Could someone at least let me know if it is true that Asus DCII GTX 780 cannot go above 1.2v without hard mods? Which cards can go past 1.2v without hard mods? It is too dangerous to go above 1.2v on air for GTX 780? I want to get the best 780 for OC, seeing how they went down in price. What are some really good OCs reached on air? Can 780 OC reach stock 780 Ti performance? Is it worth upgrading from 770 to 780 if the 780 is an excellent OC unit???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Could someone at least let me know if it is true that Asus DCII GTX 780 cannot go above 1.2v without hard mods? Which cards can go past 1.2v without hard mods? It is too dangerous to go above 1.2v on air for GTX 780? I want to get the best 780 for OC, seeing how they went down in price. What are some really good OCs reached on air? Can 780 OC reach stock 780 Ti performance? Is it worth upgrading from 770 to 780 if the 780 is an excellent OC unit???


_"Could someone at least let me know if it is true that Asus DCII GTX 780 cannot go above 1.2v without hard mods?"_

Yes its true, the actual soft volt mod is only for cards with the NCP4206 voltage controller and the DCII has the ASP1212! Only hardmod!

Check out my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/18500_100#post_22007654

_"Which cards can go past 1.2v without hard mods?"_

Reference Titan/780 cards, all brands!

_"It is too dangerous to go above 1.2v on air for GTX 780?"_

Yes it is! Overheating will damage your card as the VRM power section is not cooled properly for over voltage, always go water for voltages above 1,212V!

_" I want to get the best 780 for OC, seeing how they went down in price. What are some really good OCs reached on air?"_

Average 1200-1254mhz, really good over 1300mhz!

"Can 780 OC reach stock 780 Ti performance?"

Yes, average 200mhz difference!

"Is it worth upgrading from 770 to 780 if the 770 is an excellent OC unit???"

Always!

Fill your SIG with your RIG, It helps *US* to help *YOU*!








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## sew333

Hey. I want to ask. What are differences between that two cards?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4816#ov

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov

Clocks and backplate , that i know. But its maybe something else, maybe PCB?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Hey. I want to ask. What are differences between that two cards?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4816#ov
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov
> 
> Clocks and backplate , that i know. But its maybe something else, maybe PCB?


Same PCB and power section for the GHZ edition and the OC edition REV2! 8+2 phases! REV1 is reference PCB!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

I am new to GPU overclocking so bare with me...I have a PNY enthusiast edtion 780 and the Skyn3t 3A bios. I see the 1.212V show up in afterburner but, is there any reason to have power draw at 150%? I am not sure if voltage is supposed to scale with power draw or if it remains at a constant 1.212V no matter what the power draw is at. One last thing, I have the card watercooled and even at 1.212V I can get +340/+450 to a tune of 1298Mhz core and 6900Mhz mem. This is stable through Firestrike and playing BF4 for hours. With my temps never getting above 50C would you advise trying to raise the voltage and if so can I just change to max voltage in the Kepler Bios Tweaker? Thanks!


----------



## lexlutha111384

Anyone else know where i can buy a backplate for my reference 780?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> I am new to GPU overclocking so bare with me...I have a PNY enthusiast edtion 780 and the Skyn3t 3A bios. I see the 1.212V show up in afterburner but, is there any reason to have power draw at 150%? I am not sure if voltage is supposed to scale with power draw or if it remains at a constant 1.212V no matter what the power draw is at. One last thing, I have the card watercooled and even at 1.212V I can get +340/+450 to a tune of 1298Mhz core and 6900Mhz mem. This is stable through Firestrike and playing BF4 for hours. With my temps never getting above 50C would you advise trying to raise the voltage and if so can I just change to max voltage in the Kepler Bios Tweaker? Thanks!


Have a read from my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

And my article on TDP:

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Anyone else know where i can buy a backplate for my reference 780?


http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2

Wait for the 780 backplate to be back on stock or get the Titan backplate, as its a reference card it should fit!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by yttocstfarc View Post
> 
> You can set 2 way with one as dedicated physx.. JJ from asus did it on a 3 way gtx 770 vid on YouTube. Not quite exactly what you wanted but it would get you 2 way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This worked perfectly for what I wanted to do. Now I can do now I can toggle between 1, 2 or 3 GPU's depending on what I'm doing insead of rebooting and doing dip switches.
> 
> Thanks plus rep


awesome and that makes perfect sense!! thanks for sharing that it never crossed my mind!

I just read through so much of this thread, it truly is amazing and one of the best threads on OCN. OccamRazor you are a great resource and true OCN'er! Thanks for what you are doing here!









My (2) evga dual FTW 780's are out for delivery right now (come on UPS!







) I have learned enough on here to get started!! I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## sequence

hello everyone,

im new here. I was searching theard with no results.
Ive GTX 780 Palit Super Jetstream rev B1 with bios 80.80.21.00.58
Can I flash bios from 1st page sky-vBios-PalitJS-rev4?

thanks for answer


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> awesome and that makes perfect sense!! thanks for sharing that it never crossed my mind!
> 
> I just read through so much of this thread, it truly is amazing and one of the best threads on OCN. OccamRazor you are a great resource and true OCN'er! Thanks for what you are doing here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My (2) evga dual FTW 780's are out for delivery right now (come on UPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have learned enough on here to get started!! I can't wait to try them out.


Are you thinking on OCing your cards? overvolting? if you do send those FTW back and get Classys or reference cards, you cant use the soft volt mod on the 780's FTW!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequence*
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> im new here. I was searching theard with no results.
> Ive GTX 780 Palit Super Jetstream rev B1 with bios 80.80.21.00.58
> Can I flash bios from 1st page sky-vBios-PalitJS-rev4?
> 
> thanks for answer


Yes you can, REV4 is for 80.80 bios cards!

And: *WELCOME TO OCN!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DeadSkull

Picked up an Asus GTX 780 DirectCuII OC. Asic Quality is 72.4%

After 30 minutes of overclocking and cup of coffee, results are

core +220
mem +380
gpu voltage +25mv

Power Target 110%
Temp Target 85 C

Is this decent for a GTX 780? I tried to go higher with core clocks and voltage but the power target keeps holding me back.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Picked up an Asus GTX 780 DirectCuII OC.
> 
> After 30 minutes of overclocking and cup of coffee, results are
> 
> core +220
> mem +380
> gpu voltage +25mv
> 
> Power Target 110%
> Temp Target 85 C
> 
> Is this decent for a GTX 780? I tried to go higher with core clocks and voltage but the power target keeps holding me back.


Head out to the OP and get our DCUII modded bios, get EZ3flash from my SIG also my flash guide if you need it and kiss goodbye your card TDP limits!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## keroro185

With the updated Zawarudo's tool, I can finally try pushing my 780!

Here's what I got so far:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2013966

1385/1820
1.375v actual

This is with watercooled reference card. Max temp 50'c


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Are you thinking on OCing your cards? overvolting? if you do send those FTW back and get Classys or reference cards, you cant use the soft volt mod on the 780's FTW! redface.gif


Probably not too much at this point, I am using an AX850 psu.

When they put up the step-up for when the 6gb cards come out I will step up to the classies!! I registered for the step-up notification.

Thanks!!


----------



## MonarchX

I noticed that several BIOS provided in the OP disable Boost 2.0. Boost 1.0 and Boost 2.0 are supposedly the main causes as to why nVidia drivers and processes have a high DPC latency (constant voltages changes, clock changes, etc). Can anyone confirm that using a BIOS with disabled Boost reduces nVidia driver DPC latency or overall latency?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Probably not too much at this point, I am using an AX850 psu.
> 
> When they put up the step-up for when the 6gb cards come out I will step up to the classies!! I registered for the step-up notification.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## mksteez

My EVGA SC hit a wall at 1188 core.(stable at 1.175) wont even go past that even when voltage is set at 1.212. Wish it was atleast 1200!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> My EVGA SC hit a wall at 1188 core.(stable at 1.175) wont even go past that even when voltage is set at 1.212. Wish it was atleast 1200!


Do the volt mod and set voltages directly into AB voltage box, easier than offsets; cool your computer room as best you can, set clocks to 1202mhz, set the voltage to 1,237V (with Vdrop goes down close to 1,212V), PT to 130%, max out the fan to 100% and keep an eye out for temps, if it goes beyond 80C reduce voltage until the temps are under control at below 80C!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MonarchX

So, for someone who is on air but wants the max OC on air, which eVGA card should have priority?
FTW vs. Superclocked vs. Classified vs. 2-fan vanilla???

Which one comes with a backplate?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So, for someone who is on air but wants the max OC on air, which eVGA card should have priority?
> FTW vs. Superclocked vs. Classified vs. 2-fan vanilla???
> 
> Which one comes with a backplate?


Classified!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Probably not too much at this point, I am using an AX850 psu.
> 
> When they put up the step-up for when the 6gb cards come out I will step up to the classies!! I registered for the step-up notification.
> 
> Thanks!!


I thought I recalled them saying the Classified's don't qualify for step-up?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I thought I recalled them saying the Classified's don't qualify for step-up?


They may not but they did say they would have several 6gb models available, here's to hoping!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> They may not but they did say they would have several 6gb models available, here's to hoping!


I agree. I might use it as my excuse to upgrade to a Ti. 6GB and a Ti? I don't think I'd be too objective to deny it







.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I thought I recalled them saying the Classified's don't qualify for step-up?


IIRC it's only for reference GPUs.


----------



## mtbiker033

so I got my cards installed yesterday and did some benches at just stock boost, both cards go to 1097mhz. I ran firestrike and valley.

firestrike 15282 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2014175

valley:



Do these seem right so far for stock performance?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Classified!


Does it come with a backplate for sure???


----------



## KingT

Proud owner of a Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC rev. 1.0 , max temp 73C, prety satisfied with it, very silent operation.

Only downside is high power consumption, it pulls ~ 270W just GPU, form the wall ~ 385W from the wall for entire system (measured with a kill a Watt unit).

Also I have a brand new full cover waterblock for it , EK , maybe I decide to invest in a dedicated loop just for GPU.









http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc-titan-acetal.html

CHEERS..


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is it possible to undervolt a 780 reference card with the skyn3t bios?


----------



## lexlutha111384

Hey guys, I was going too wait for my white sleeved cable kit and a backplate for my 780 but who the hell knows when those will come







so anyway, here is my latest obsession


----------



## Q5Grafx

I was getting the page fault in a non paged area BSOD a long time ago. there was a way to boot the machine to hang on all errors and that would tell you what driver was hanging. for me it was the virtual drive driver that came with my asus MB. I uninstalled it and they stopped bothering me. I ran across the fix by going to toms hardware and typing BSOD page fault in non-paged area. you can try that it worked for me.


----------



## Q5Grafx

Nice Machine Lex. I wish my EVGA 780s lit up. I guess thats what i get for going ACX


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Nice Machine Lex. I wish my EVGA 780s lit up. I guess thats what i get for going ACX


well it appears you have the SLI bridge that lights up!!

I must say, the ACX cooler is sweet and so quiet, probably a good trade off for the looks


----------



## Q5Grafx

yes i do but now i cant use it having gone to 3way sli and my asus mb has the 3.5 spacing so it wont work. I just updated the Computer picture for Monster as it currently is configured. I had to remove the custom cables i had put in it as 2 pcie and the cpu cable failed so i went back to the stock seasonic cables.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> yes i do but now i cant use it having gone to 3way sli and my asus mb has the 3.5 spacing so it wont work.


uh oh, time to sell that bad boy and get the 3-way version!

I ordered the pro bridge and it comes tomorrow!


----------



## Q5Grafx

actually i have the 3way but to use it i need the crosshairv formulaz MB and untill i go 100% watercooled im not stacking my 3 cards that close. until this weekend i would get 84c under load really fast. I switched from a push intake on my rad to a push exhaust and now im getting closer to 60c under load.


----------



## Q5Grafx

at idle im getting 36c 35c 31c in Phoenix AZ i have 2x140+2x120 fans intake and 2x140 1x120 exhaust plus the six fans on the cards and my little ram fan with the cpu under an H110 in a corsair 550d


----------



## MonarchX

OK, I keep reading reviews and NONE of them say that eVGA GTX 780 Classified comes with a backplate! Is that so or not? People on these forums say that it does come with a backplate, but reviews say that it doesn't come with a backplate... Not sure who to believe!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, I keep reading reviews and NONE of them say that eVGA GTX 780 Classified comes with a backplate! Is that so or not? People on these forums say that it does come with a backplate, but reviews say that it doesn't come with a backplate... Not sure who to believe!


No it does not. You can purchase it separately, but I hear it's rather flimsy.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OK, I keep reading reviews and NONE of them say that eVGA GTX 780 Classified comes with a backplate! Is that so or not? People on these forums say that it does come with a backplate, but reviews say that it doesn't come with a backplate... Not sure who to believe!


I have owned 5 GTX 780 Classified cards and none of them came with a backplate. I bought backplates separately.


----------



## muhd86

Any new modded drivers by which quad 780 and 780ti are possible .

Anyone

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## karimzodiak

i saw 2 skyn3t rev 4 bios for the GTX 780 HOF but i dont know what to choose (sky-vBios-HOF-rev4) or (sky-780-HOF-B1.rom) when to Flash bios do it through dos or Ez3flash tool from windows? what the best way i mean the safest? if its from windows should i Uninstall nvidia driver first?


----------



## Q5Grafx

I bought my 3 backplates and flimsy is not a word i would use to describe them


----------



## muhd86

I am trying to get quad Sli 780 to work with 314.22 drivers ....is it 314.22 or 320 beta drivers which with help of inf file support quad gtx 780 .

System is showing 4 GPUs 780 n control panel but I can't seem to get 4 way Sli option .

Help pls

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhd86

Emm confused ..it worked before ...on my rampage rig .

Am I doing some thing wrong .
I have 2 780 rev 1.0 and 2 GPUs of rev 2.0

....i

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> I am trying to get quad Sli 780 to work with 314.22 drivers ....is it 314.22 or 320 beta drivers which with help of inf file support quad gtx 780 .
> 
> System is showing 4 GPUs 780 n control panel but I can't seem to get 4 way Sli option .
> 
> Help pls
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


after a little googling I found this:

http://forums.pureoverclock.com/graphics-cards/21733-4-way-sli-geforce-gtx-780-a.html

good luck!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> i saw 2 skyn3t rev 4 bios for the GTX 780 HOF but i dont know what to choose (sky-vBios-HOF-rev4) or (sky-780-HOF-B1.rom) when to Flash bios do it through dos or Ez3flash tool from windows? what the best way i mean the safest? if its from windows should i Uninstall nvidia driver first?


This is the newer bios(Your card must have come with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx in order to use this bios):

Galaxy 780 HOF B1
[*]*sky-780-HOF-B1.rom*

[*]Bios version 80.80.21.00.5C
[*]Base core clock 1058.5 Mhz
[*]Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w

You flash inside windows, you only re-install drivers after rebooting after flash if its needed!

*EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL*

and my flash guide

*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Emm confused ..it worked before ...on my rampage rig .
> 
> Am I doing some thing wrong .
> I have 2 780 rev 1.0 and 2 GPUs of rev 2.0
> 
> ....i
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


What is wrong?

Just to answer your early question in 780Ti thread: 780Ti does not have any SLI limitation, you can go quad SLI with 780Ti out of the box!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## karimzodiak

Thanks for help


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This is the newer bios:
> 
> Galaxy 780 HOF B1
> [*]*sky-780-HOF-B1.rom*
> 
> [*]Bios version 80.80.21.00.5C
> [*]Base core clock 1058.5 Mhz
> [*]Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> 
> You flash inside windows, you only re-install drivers after rebooting after flash if its needed!
> 
> *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL*
> 
> and my flash guide
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for help and this bios that u just mention above is for gpu GKb110 rev b1 i just confirm with u and my current bios galaxy stock (80.80.21.00.5F)


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This is the newer bios(Your card must have come with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx in order to use this bios):
> 
> Galaxy 780 HOF B1
> [*]*sky-780-HOF-B1.rom*
> 
> [*]Bios version 80.80.21.00.5C
> [*]Base core clock 1058.5 Mhz
> [*]Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> 
> You flash inside windows, you only re-install drivers after rebooting after flash if its needed!
> 
> *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL*
> 
> and my flash guide
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> What is wrong?
> 
> Just to answer your early question in 780Ti thread: 780Ti does not have any SLI limitation, you can go quad SLI with 780Ti out of the box!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I can't seem to get 4 way Sli optuon with 314.22 drivers . I am doing as described on page 1 .

Cleaned the drivers again. ..

Re installing ...removed all GPUs again re installed them


----------



## muhd86

Update ..

Just to check if all was well I installed the latest drivers and also changed the Sli bridge to 3 way Sli .

And it picked up 3 GPUs ..benchmarks etc were fine .4th GPU was showing n GPU even so I selected that as physics .

Now I'f I add the 4 way bridge I can't select 3 way .and the system just does not seem to pick 4 way .

Now again I removed the drivers via Safe mode ddu .

Now again installing 314.22 drivers with moded inf file .

Let's see

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhd86

Well same issue ...installed 314.22 drivers and I see 4 GPUs ..in control panel and gpuz .

But after selecting Sli it goes to 2 way Sli .

Also just updated the drivers of big bang xpower 2 to latest bios .

No go

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhd86

here is the pic before i click the sli enable button .. i even inverted the sli bridge but no go .

drivers were cleaned with DDU which i got from guru3d.com

314.22 and inf from 1st post links .

uodated the bios of mobo to latest .

enabling or disabling driver signature in windows 7 has no effect , it only selected 2 way sli .

3 way sli with 3 way bridge on latest drvers works fine .

i have 2 4 way bridges which work just right .

dont know whats happening ...

is DDU good for graphics card driver removal .

pls help

http://postimg.org/image/sy3rb9p5j/

http://postimg.org/image/vqwyvaphz/


----------



## DrockinWV

How do I join this club and get the badge in my signiture? Thanks!!!


----------



## Trolle BE

so the last few days i was getting some weird graphical glitches ingames(firestrike/extreme are fine)so i downclocked my card to the stock clocks again
is it possible that i fried my gfx memory or something?


----------



## KingT

I have flashed *3A Skynet BIOS* on to my *Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC rev. 1.0* card.

With stock BIOS I couldn't overclock properly as my GPU clock dropped as soon as I started to increase freq, even memory overclock to 1600MHz caused GPU boost clock dropping from usually 1097MHz to ~1050MHz.

Not even increasing PL to 105% didn't help much. Also Core overclock was not possible and overvoltage as it caused further dropping of GPU clock speed.

My GPU temp never reached over 73C so that was not the problem

So I figured the problem was @ Power limit written into a stock BIOS (TDP ~ 285W).

With *custom 3A BIOS* from SkyNet I was able to OC my *GPU to 1125MHz* under load, on *stock 1.15V*, and also to increase my memory to 1600MHz (Elpida chips). GPU clocks are ROCK solid at OC 1125MHz , *no underclockig there anymore*.

Also PL was left @ 100% as its TDP was increased to 330W trough BIOS mod already.

I'm pretty happy with how card performs, solid clocks and low temperatures, even though I could OC it more easily, but really this already is more than enough









Thank you Skynet









CHEERS..


----------



## OccamRazor

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> here is the pic before i click the sli enable button .. i even inverted the sli bridge but no go .
> 
> drivers were cleaned with DDU which i got from guru3d.com
> 
> 314.22 and inf from 1st post links .
> 
> uodated the bios of mobo to latest .
> 
> enabling or disabling driver signature in windows 7 has no effect , it only selected 2 way sli .
> 
> 3 way sli with 3 way bridge on latest drvers works fine .
> 
> i have 2 4 way bridges which work just right .
> 
> dont know whats happening ...
> 
> is DDU good for graphics card driver removal .
> 
> pls help
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/sy3rb9p5j/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/vqwyvaphz/


You have a driver problem alright, its not enabling the quad; probably the modded inf. is not working... i remember that there were 320´s modded too!
DDU is one of the best driver removers, if not the best!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> How do I join this club and get the badge in my signiture? Thanks!!!


Go to the OP and fill the form!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> so the last few days i was getting some weird graphical glitches ingames(firestrike/extreme are fine)so i downclocked my card to the stock clocks again
> is it possible that i fried my gfx memory or something?


if its fine at stock i dont see how its damaged! if its too hot in your computer room, your OC might lead to graphical glitches, normally its too much mem OC!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I have flashed *3A Skynet BIOS* on to my *Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC rev. 1.0* card.
> 
> With stock BIOS I couldn't overclock properly as my GPU clock dropped as soon as I started to increase freq, even memory overclock to 1600MHz caused GPU boost clock dropping from usually 1097MHz to ~1050MHz.
> 
> Not even increasing PL to 105% didn't help much. Also Core overclock was not possible and overvoltage as it caused further dropping of GPU clock speed.
> 
> My GPU temp never reached over 73C so that was not the problem
> 
> So I figured the problem was @ Power limit written into a stock BIOS (TDP ~ 285W).
> 
> With *custom 3A BIOS* from SkyNet I was able to OC my *GPU to 1125MHz* under load, on *stock 1.15V*, and also to increase my memory to 1600MHz (Elpida chips). GPU clocks are ROCK solid at OC 1125MHz , *no underclockig there anymore*.
> 
> Also PL was left @ 100% as its TDP was increased to 330W trough BIOS mod already.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with how card performs, solid clocks and low temperatures, even though I could OC it more easily, but really this already is more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Glad you are enjoying it!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This is the newer bios(Your card must have come with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx in order to use this bios):
> 
> Galaxy 780 HOF B1
> [*]*sky-780-HOF-B1.rom*
> 
> [*]Bios version 80.80.21.00.5C
> [*]Base core clock 1058.5 Mhz
> [*]Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> 
> You flash inside windows, you only re-install drivers after rebooting after flash if its needed!
> 
> *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL*
> 
> and my flash guide
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


i just want to thank everybody for helping me here in the club and to let u know guys flashed my GTX 780 HOF with sky bios and i have unlocked volt up to 1.212 but i thought i have cherry pick chip but i was wrong coz with 1.212 i was able to clock my gpu 1306mhz and unfortunately there is artifacts as same as stock bios i was able to reach 1306mhz but only with 1.187v also with artifacts

My main concern was the locked volt and i updated to sky bios because i though with 1.212v i would be stable at 1306mhz but i am not lucky with my bad chip...




























When i was buying GTX 780 i was in a big fight and headache to choose between GTX 780 HOF and the GTX 780 Lightning and the difference in price was almost the same i dont know if my choice was wrong with HOF? maybe i should have bought the MSI GTX 780 Lightning? and btw my ASIC 65.4% but i think its not a reliable indicator for overclocking


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> i just want to thank everybody for helping me here in the club and to let u know guys flashed my GTX 780 HOF with sky bios and i have unlocked volt up to 1.212 but i thought i have cherry pick chip but i was wrong coz with 1.212 i was able to clock my gpu 1306mhz and unfortunately there is artifacts as same as stock bios i was able to reach 1306mhz but only with 1.187v also with artifacts
> 
> My main concern was the locked volt and i updated to sky bios because i though with 1.212v i would be stable at 1306mhz but i am not lucky with my bad chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was buying GTX 780 i was in a big fight and headache to choose between GTX 780 HOF and the GTX 780 Lightning and the difference in price was almost the same i dont know if my choice was wrong with HOF? maybe i should have bought the MSI GTX 780 Lightning? and btw my ASIC 65.4% but i think its not a reliable indicator for overclocking


Try PrecisionX, set the volts to the max offset and enable K-boost, it might stick the voltage to 1,212V, making the 1300mhz OC without artifacts!
IMO, the lightning would have been a better option as you would have more voltage control with AB!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DrockinWV

Go to the OP and fill the form!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)[/quote]

I am on the spreadsheet for a verified owner of a EVGA 780 SC ACX, but not sure how to get a badge in my sig... lol sorry for the lame question


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I am on the spreadsheet for a verified owner of a EVGA 780 SC ACX, but not sure how to get a badge in my sig... lol sorry for the lame question


Pretty sure you have to go edit your sig and add it yourself. It doesn't just magically appear in there.


----------



## Chomuco

testing the new driver 780 sli dc ll oc bios Team skyn3t !!









http://i.gyazo.com/c65e7a8de73f9086f9d6cdfb284200d9.png


http://i.gyazo.com/9313e57043c1fd15ba8477df009c56d4.png


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try PrecisionX, set the volts to the max offset and enable K-boost, it might stick the voltage to 1,212V, making the 1300mhz OC without artifacts!
> IMO, the lightning would have been a better option as you would have more voltage control with AB!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


First i would like to thank you for your reply i already using EVGA PrecisionX v4.2.1 i set the power target to max as well the voltage to 1.212mV but i didnt play with the k-boost yet.... may u tell me please what is the k-boost and what's responsible for? what your opinion should i keep the GTX 780 HOF or if i have the chance... is it worth it to change with the lightning?


----------



## Xeroo

Hey,

Got myself a780 SC ACX a few weeks ago. I will get a waterblock for the card next month (no money right now







)
and plan on pushing the card to the limit.

I started testing with the stock cooler and flashed the Skyn3t rev 4 BIOS, and in the description it says:
"Fan Idle 20%" but i still get 39% idle and that drives me crazy









I know that EVGA released a new BIOS which sets the lower limit for the fan to afaik 20% so there are
no hardware limits whatsoever...

I dont get why my card still idles at 39%, can anybody help ?

I also did the soft-Voltmod and LLC disable, and when i set the vGPU in Afterburner, the card
still clocks down but uses full voltage all the time, is that normal w/ enabled voltmod and LLC disable ?
"Force constant voltage" is set to disabled.

I'm using Win 7 x64 + 335.23 !

Thanks!

(not a native speaker here so be nice







)

@karimzodiak: K-boost forces constant 3D Voltage onto your card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> First i would like to thank you for your reply i already using EVGA PrecisionX v4.2.1 i set the power target to max as well the voltage to 1.212mV but i didnt play with the k-boost yet.... may u tell me please what is the k-boost and what's responsible for? what your opinion should i keep the GTX 780 HOF or if i have the chance... is it worth it to change with the lightning?


K-boost force the voltage to a constant max 1,212V! Your card is very good to get 1300mhz or close to that, i dont know if it is worth to get a lightning and find out its got a lower OC than your HOF!
Its not that bad chip you have, my Titans stock only got 1150mhz with 1,212V but with voltage they fly!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroo*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Got myself a780 SC ACX a few weeks ago. I will get a waterblock for the card next month (no money right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> and plan on pushing the card to the limit.
> 
> I started testing with the stock cooler and flashed the Skyn3t rev 4 BIOS, and in the description it says:
> "Fan Idle 20%" but i still get 39% idle and that drives me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that EVGA released a new BIOS which sets the lower limit for the fan to afaik 20% so there are
> no hardware limits whatsoever...
> 
> I dont get why my card still idles at 39%, can anybody help ?
> 
> I also did the soft-Voltmod and LLC disable, and when i set the vGPU in Afterburner, the card
> still clocks down but uses full voltage all the time, is that normal w/ enabled voltmod and LLC disable ?
> "Force constant voltage" is set to disabled.
> 
> I'm using Win 7 x64 + 335.23 !
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (not a native speaker here so be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> @karimzodiak: K-boost forces constant 3D Voltage onto your card.


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!*









Fill your SIG with your RIG! *IT HELPS US TO HELP YOU!!!







*
You have a link in my SIG!

Increase the PT slider, you might be hitting the TDP limit or heat limit!
Read my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Send me your original bios to check the fan issue!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DrockinWV

(Team skyn3t)[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Pretty sure you have to go edit your sig and add it yourself. It doesn't just magically appear in there.


I know it isnt going to appear on its own, Im asking how do I add it in there? What information do I have to put for it to show up correctly?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I know it isnt going to appear on its own, Im asking how do I add it in there? What information do I have to put for it to show up correctly?[/quote]

Go to your profile, scroll down to your forum signature, click "edit signature" and copy paste the code below, press "preview", check if its aligned, then press "save", Done!








EDIT: make sure you have the drop down box to: "Show off stuff in your signature"

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club][B]-=]░▒▓███[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club ███▓▒░[=[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I know it isnt going to appear on its own, Im asking how do I add it in there? What information do I have to put for it to show up correctly?


Go to your profile, scroll down to your forum signature, click "edit signature" and copy paste the code below, press "preview", check if its aligned, then press "save", Done!









Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club][B]-=]░▒▓███[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club ███▓▒░[=[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t[/quote]

Fantastic! Thank you for all your help I appreciate it!


----------



## doni007

Hi guys







, I've downloaded the v3A BIOS for my ACX 780. I flashed it using nvflash and it flashed successfully. However, when I restarted I got a BSoD on windows startup. I uninstalled the drivers using DDU in safe mode. While re-installing the drivers, I get a BSoD during the "installing graphic driver" part, exactly when the monitor should switch to it's native resolution. I've tried both the 335.23 and the new beta 337.50 drivers. I've reflashed the BIOS to the stock one and everything worked again. What is it that I'm doing wrong? I am using Windows 8.1 if that matters







.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that my card's BIOS version is 80.10.3A.00.80.
EDIT2: I'm also using EVGA Precision.


----------



## OccamRazor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I've downloaded the v3A BIOS for my ACX 780. I flashed it using nvflash and it flashed successfully. However, when I restarted I got a BSoD on windows startup. I uninstalled the drivers using DDU in safe mode. While re-installing the drivers, I get a BSoD during the "installing graphic driver" part, exactly when the monitor should switch to it's native resolution. I've tried both the 335.23 and the new beta 337.50 drivers. I've reflashed the BIOS to the stock one and everything worked again. What is it that I'm doing wrong? I am using Windows 8.1 if that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that my card's BIOS version is 80.10.3A.00.80.
> EDIT2: I'm also using EVGA Precision.


Flash it again to rule out a bad flash! Then report back!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Belkov

My GB R9 290 OC broke, so i change it with GB GTX 780 OC. And i want to join the club...


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> K-boost force the voltage to a constant max 1,212V! Your card is very good to get 1300mhz or close to that, i dont know if it is worth to get a lightning and find out its got a lower OC than your HOF!
> Its not that bad chip you have, my Titans stock only got 1150mhz with 1,212V but with voltage they fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank for the kboost info and your opinion between Hof and lightning will check it.

I Forgot to tell that i got 1306mhz with artifacts and it was only in game boost not in the Gpu-z so u still think is cherry pick chip as GalaxyTech said..!!!!

What do you think about my ASIC Quality 65.4% ?????


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> Thank for the kboost info and your opinion between Hof and lightning will check it.
> 
> I Forgot to tell that i got 1306mhz with artifacts and it was only in game boost not in the Gpu-z so u still think is cherry pick chip as GalaxyTech said..!!!!
> 
> What do you think about my ASIC Quality 65.4% ?????


ASIC is just the chip leakage info:

According to Alexey Nikolaichuk (the developer of RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner), the correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:

ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V.

The higher ASIC the less voltage the chip needs to operate!

My 2 Titan "dogs" only go [email protected],212V but fly all the way to [email protected],510V!
Some chips love voltage...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TheDuuud

Hi everyone, I bought recently a gtx 780 DCUII and I've got a problem...

before this card I run with a gtx 780 Zotac amp ! and in the Tme raider's benchemark with an oc of 1051/1567 I have :

-gtx 780 Zotac amp : min fps : 38.9 Asus gtx 780 DCUII : min fps : 31.1
max fps : 62.1 Max fps : 60.3
av fps : 51.6 av fps : 44.9

this could be a Bios issue ? Can I install an other one like the V2 on my past Zotac ? ( I should never sold it !)


----------



## ofire

Just to let Skyn3t know, something in the custom bios breaks windows 8.1 update 1.

I had to flash back to the stock image to enable the update to install without causing page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and referencing nvlddmkm.sys.

Just a heads up for anyone that is going to update their copy of 8.1 with update 1, will save you a lot of headache.


----------



## Errorist66

sry, wrong forum.


----------



## mingocr83

Hi Fellas,

Due to the Maxwell uncertainty at this time of the year...I'm planning to upgrade to 780ti's (I have a 780 ACX 3GB) in SLI and wait until pascal for VC upgrades, which VC's do you recommend? Wait until 780ti using 6GB? or get 2 of the current 780 tis on the market? I play at 2560x1440 with my current VC and works pretty well to be honest.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Someone09

So, after about 2 weeks I think I finally maxed out the OC on my two 780s....phew.

Here are my max. settings:

*GPU 1 - Asus GTX 780 DCU2OC @ air*
ASIC: 84.1%
BIOS: Skyn3t rev 4
Core Voltage: 1.212V
Power Limit: 100%
Core Clock: 1154MHz
Memory Clock: 1552MHz

If I go higher on the Core, it freezes/blackscreens on BF4 after about 20 minutes.
I think I could push the memory some more though.

*GPU 2 - Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 rev 01 @ air*
ASIC: 65.7%
BIOS: Skyn3t rev 3a
Core Voltage: 1.212V
Power Limit: 100%
Core Clock: 1054MHz
Memory Clock: 1527MHz

If I go higher on the Core, it freezes/blackscreens on BF4 after a couple of minutes.
If I push the memory further, I hit the voltage limit after a couple of minutes playing BF4.

Kinda disappointing I have to say.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> So, after about 2 weeks I think I finally maxed out the OC on my two 780s....phew.
> 
> Here are my max. settings:
> 
> *GPU 1 - Asus GTX 780 DCU2OC @ air*
> ASIC: 84.1%
> BIOS: Skyn3t rev 4
> Core Voltage: 1.212V
> Power Limit: 100%
> Core Clock: 1154MHz
> Memory Clock: 1552MHz
> 
> If I go higher on the Core, it freezes/blackscreens on BF4 after about 20 minutes.
> I think I could push the memory some more though.
> 
> *GPU 2 - Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 rev 01 @ air*
> ASIC: 65.7%
> BIOS: Skyn3t rev 3a
> Core Voltage: 1.212V
> Power Limit: 100%
> Core Clock: 1054MHz
> Memory Clock: 1527MHz
> 
> If I go higher on the Core, it freezes/blackscreens on BF4 after a couple of minutes.
> If I push the memory further, I hit the voltage limit after a couple of minutes playing BF4.
> 
> Kinda disappointing I have to say.


I'd say, try another game. Far Cry 3 and Heaven. And just set back to stock clocks when playing BF4 cause it's so extremely fluctuating when it comes to stability.


----------



## Someone09

Well, I don´t really play any other game.









EDIT: Oh yeah, a few weeks ago, I was only using benchmarks to test stability and I was able to push the clocks much much further.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> So, after about 2 weeks I think I finally maxed out the OC on my two 780s....phew.
> 
> Here are my max. settings:
> 
> *GPU 2 - Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 rev 01 @ air*
> ASIC: 65.7%
> BIOS: Skyn3t rev 3a
> Core Voltage: 1.212V
> Power Limit: 100%
> Core Clock: 1054MHz
> Memory Clock: 1527MHz
> 
> If I go higher on the Core, it freezes/blackscreens on BF4 after a couple of minutes.
> If I push the memory further, I hit the voltage limit after a couple of minutes playing BF4.
> 
> Kinda disappointing I have to say.


Yeah it really is, I have also Gigabyte GTX780 WF3 OC rev 1.0 and with SkyN3t 3A BIOS my card is stable @ 1125MHz/1600MHz with stock 1.15V.

ASIC 74.4%, max GPU temp 73C (fan @ AUTO).

CHEERS..


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Well, I don´t really play any other game.


Hehe, neither do I...

Then you have to do as I've done, find yourself in it that the game is extremely unstable during overclocks and apply stock clocks or just an insignificant oc profile.

But in Battlefield during SLi, I'd recommend the stock bios since the heat is just so unnecessary since the skyn3t-bios bumps it up too 1.212v when under load. And you really don't need that much for those clocks that you've achieved.

1.168-1.175v for the good asic, and 1.175-1.187v for the one with bad asic is what you are going to need for those clocks, I'd say.


----------



## Someone09

I recently got my hands on a cheap (well.."cheap") 780 Ti which I will be testing lateron today.
Just curious to see how that one performs.

If I decide to stick with my current 780s, I´ll definately put both on water.


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Just to let Skyn3t know, something in the custom bios breaks windows 8.1 update 1.
> 
> I had to flash back to the stock image to enable the update to install without causing page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and referencing nvlddmkm.sys.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone that is going to update their copy of 8.1 with update 1, will save you a lot of headache.


This also happens to me.

GTX 780 3072 MB , SC ACX Cooler


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ASIC is just the chip leakage info:
> 
> According to Alexey Nikolaichuk (the developer of RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner), the correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:
> 
> ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
> ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
> ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
> ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
> ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V.
> 
> The higher ASIC the less voltage the chip needs to operate!
> 
> My 2 Titan "dogs" only go [email protected],212V but fly all the way to [email protected],510V!
> Some chips love voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


My card has asics quality of 73.9% and its voltage is 1.15V.









I have a bad luck and my memory is elpida... In all reviews i have read GV N780OC comes with samsung or hynix, but mine is elpida!!! I can clock the memory max to 7000MHz for benching and 6900MHz for gaming.


----------



## santrik

Does anyone here know how to access the very root of the software on a graphics card?

Like the very very natural bottom where the i/o controller and stuff like that resides?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Just to let Skyn3t know, something in the custom bios breaks windows 8.1 update 1.
> 
> I had to flash back to the stock image to enable the update to install without causing page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and referencing nvlddmkm.sys.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone that is going to update their copy of 8.1 with update 1, will save you a lot of headache.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> This also happens to me.
> 
> GTX 780 3072 MB , SC ACX Cooler


The only variable here its the update itself, why should be the bios that breaks anything? It could be a lot of circumstances including drivers and DX files borked during/by the update itself, we all know how microsoft is, there are updates that prevent you from playing some games in DX10, you have to uninstall them to be able to play, so, lets rule everything else out before blaming a bios that has not changed as the OS did!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Does anyone here know how to access the very root of the software on a graphics card?
> 
> Like the very very natural bottom where the i/o controller and stuff like that resides?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You and over a million people would like to know that...








The software must be open source, if not you have to be very good at reverse engineering to be able to go deep and break the software code!

_"very root of the software on a graphics card"_

By this you mean graphics drivers and overclocking software? again , same as above, only a handful guys i know can do that and most of the time, when they get to it a new version is out rendering all efforts void!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> The only variable here its the update itself, why should be the bios that breaks anything? It could be a lot of circumstances including drivers and DX files borked during/by the update itself, we all know how microsoft is, there are updates that prevent you from playing some games in DX10, you have to uninstall them to be able to play, so, lets rule everything else out before blaming a bios that has not changed as the OS did!


Don't get us wrong.

We don't "accuse" your Bios to be incorrect. It could be as you said, That MS is to blame.
I have used your Bios for months before this "update 1", without any problem.

And belive me/us, we have tried everything. First thought it could be a driver issue, motherboard issue, faulty VGA, defective ram etc.

And yes, format/clean install, with nothing else installed has already been tried, and it all comes down with the same result, Custom Vbios with "update 1" = BSOD

This is more of a heads up to other user, who may get the same problem in the future.

/cheers


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ASIC is just the chip leakage info:
> 
> According to Alexey Nikolaichuk (the developer of RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner), the correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:
> 
> ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
> ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
> ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
> ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
> ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V.
> 
> The higher ASIC the less voltage the chip needs to operate!
> 
> My 2 Titan "dogs" only go [email protected],212V but fly all the way to [email protected],510V!
> Some chips love voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


For the updated info on the stock bios and voltage with hyper boost button in game boost 1306mhz with tombraider stress test major artifacts then crash but with 3dmark no crash and minor artifacts
i found that im stable with 1254mhz target power 126 and voltage 1.187v offset mV63 but also with minor artifacts

I just want to know whats ur opinions in that result is it still cherry pick like galaxytech said about their HOF cards???


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ASIC is just the chip leakage info:
> 
> According to Alexey Nikolaichuk (the developer of RivaTuner and MSI Afterburner), the correlation between voltage and quality is like follows:
> 
> ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V;
> ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V;
> ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V;
> ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V;
> ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V.
> 
> The higher ASIC the less voltage the chip needs to operate!
> 
> My 2 Titan "dogs" only go [email protected],212V but fly all the way to [email protected],510V!
> Some chips love voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


1.510v!!! On water? Highest I've went is 1.42 (1.45 with LLC at 0), Don't have the balls to go any higher, these are reference afterall lol going 1.45 is already pushing it even on water.


----------



## karimzodiak

What the average and max temp should be on stock bios and volt with GTX 780 HOF, mine with metro last light 1920x1080 all setting max except SSAA 3x i hit max 79'c is that ok with the HOF or should i change the GPU TIM that i have (Gelid GC Extreme)

I need advice?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1.510v!!! On water? Highest I've went is 1.42 (1.45 with LLC at 0), Don't have the balls to go any higher, these are reference afterall lol going 1.45 is already pushing it even on water.


Cores hit 60C under load, did for some bios tests a while ago, normally i have my tities at stock 1006mhz, more than enough for most games, only when im not hitting the framerate i want, i OC them accordingly (1200+)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## KJZ87

I am new to OCing and I have started OCing my EVGA 780 FTW. Here are my current settings so far using EVGA Precision X:

Power Target: 106%
Temp Target: 85%
GPU Clock Offset: +91 Mhz
Mem Clock Offset: +75 Mhz
Fan Curve: Fan Speed set at 100% at 70 C

So far using the Heaven Benchmark to test my OCing my temps have been around 66-68 C.

Are the settings good right now for my current OC?


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Just to let Skyn3t know, something in the custom bios breaks windows 8.1 update 1.
> 
> I had to flash back to the stock image to enable the update to install without causing page_fault_in_nonpaged_area and referencing nvlddmkm.sys.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone that is going to update their copy of 8.1 with update 1, will save you a lot of headache.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> This also happens to me.
> 
> GTX 780 3072 MB , SC ACX Cooler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only variable here its the update itself, why should be the bios that breaks anything? It could be a lot of circumstances including drivers and DX files borked during/by the update itself, we all know how microsoft is, there are updates that prevent you from playing some games in DX10, you have to uninstall them to be able to play, so, lets rule everything else out before blaming a bios that has not changed as the OS did!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Does anyone here know how to access the very root of the software on a graphics card?
> 
> Like the very very natural bottom where the i/o controller and stuff like that resides?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and over a million people would like to know that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The software must be open source, if not you have to be very good at reverse engineering to be able to go deep and break the software code!
> 
> _"very root of the software on a graphics card"_
> 
> By this you mean graphics drivers and overclocking software? again , same as above, only a handful guys i know can do that and most of the time, when they get to it a new version is out rendering all efforts void!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to argue with you, but facts are facts, and it is a fact that a lot of people who have the GTX 780 cannot update 8.1 with update 1 when running the custom bios. there is even a thread located https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/725320/geforce-drivers/nvidia-drivers-crashing-after-windows-8-1-update-1/1/ that shows I'm not the only one with the problem. And all of us are running gtx 780 with some form of custom bios.

Yes the bios works without the update, but fact of the matter is that this update is required by microsoft to be installed if you plan to get security updates past the month of May.

I went as far as completely wiping my entire computer to try and find the cause, and this is the ONLY thing I have been able to do to enable myself to install the update AND use the nvidia driver/software without a bsod. I flashed both my cards back to the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.80. Update 1 installed flawlessly


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> I'm not trying to argue with you, but facts are facts, and it is a fact that a lot of people who have the GTX 780 cannot update 8.1 with update 1 when running the custom bios. there is even a thread located https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/725320/geforce-drivers/nvidia-drivers-crashing-after-windows-8-1-update-1/1/ that shows I'm not the only one with the problem. And all of us are running gtx 780 with some form of custom bios.
> 
> Yes the bios works without the update, but fact of the matter is that this update is required by microsoft to be installed if you plan to get security updates past the month of May.
> 
> I went as far as completely wiping my entire computer to try and find the cause, and this is the ONLY thing I have been able to do to enable myself to install the update AND use the nvidia driver/software without a bsod. I flashed both my cards back to the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.80. Update 1 installed flawlessly


Stick with Windows 7 and you won't have this issue at all. Windows 8 is god aweful.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I am new to OCing and I have started OCing my EVGA 780 FTW. Here are my current settings so far using EVGA Precision X:
> 
> Power Target: 106%
> Temp Target: 85%
> GPU Clock Offset: +91 Mhz
> Mem Clock Offset: +75 Mhz
> Fan Curve: Fan Speed set at 100% at 70 C
> 
> So far using the Heaven Benchmark to test my OCing my temps have been around 66-68 C.
> 
> Are the settings good right now for my current OC?


Keep going man, you should have a LOT more headroom. Enable K-Boost as well, it will (should) keep your gpu locked at it's boost clock. Bring your power target as high as it will go. As soon as you start getting some artifacts, bump up the voltage. To put things in perspective I can go +200mhz GPU, and +700 mhz memory. You most likely won't get that high on an FTW edition, but you can see the potential.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> What the average and max temp should be on stock bios and volt with GTX 780 HOF, mine with metro last light 1920x1080 all setting max except SSAA 3x i hit max 79'c is that ok with the HOF or should i change the GPU TIM that i have (Gelid GC Extreme)
> 
> I need advice?


79 is perfectly fine for a gpu, I'm not going to say changing the tim won't drop it a few degrees but 79 is nothing to worry about.


----------



## ofire

Windows 8.1 operates fine, and runs all my hardware much better than windows 7 did, which is the main reason I switched. Most people I know who do not like windows 8 is because they just dont like the way it looks and operates at a GUI level, which can be remedied with simple programs like start8 or startisback+

Anyone who puts win8 on an ssd and then compares it side by side with win7 on an ssd will see the difference I'm talking about.

But, I'm sure there is a solution out there somewhere for the vbios, and if anyone can find it, I believe Skyn3t can!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Windows 8.1 operates fine, and runs all my hardware much better than windows 7 did, which is the main reason I switched. Most people I know who do not like windows 8 is because they just dont like the way it looks and operates at a GUI level, which can be remedied with simple programs like start8 or startisback+
> 
> Anyone who puts win8 on an ssd and then compares it side by side with win7 on an ssd will see the difference I'm talking about.
> 
> But, I'm sure there is a solution out there somewhere for the vbios, and if anyone can find it, I believe Skyn3t can!


Send me your stock bios so i can make a comparison with the modded one!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ofire

PM sent with stock as requested. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Chomuco

extreme ...okay ? ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> extreme ...okay ? ed


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> 79 is perfectly fine for a gpu, I'm not going to say changing the tim won't drop it a few degrees but 79 is nothing to worry about.


Thank you for that info now i am calm


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Keep going man, you should have a LOT more headroom. Enable K-Boost as well, it will (should) keep your gpu locked at it's boost clock. Bring your power target as high as it will go. As soon as you start getting some artifacts, bump up the voltage. To put things in perspective I can go +200mhz GPU, and +700 mhz memory. You most likely won't get that high on an FTW edition, but you can see the potential.


I am trying to be conservative with my OC until I it is powerful enough to fulfill my current needs, and not overstress my GPU. I increased it to +104 GPU/+125 Mem with 107% Power Target tonight. I might need a bit more though since Precision X reported 99 GPU usage playing one of my games.

At what point should I expect to increase the voltage if I further OC the GPU? I do not want to tamper with the voltage as a novice at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KJZ87*
> 
> I am trying to be conservative with my OC until I it is powerful enough to fulfill my current needs, and not overstress my GPU. I increased it to +104 GPU/+125 Mem with 107% Power Target tonight. I might need a bit more though since Precision X reported 99 GPU usage playing one of my games.
> 
> At what point should I expect to increase the voltage if I further OC the GPU? I do not want to tamper with the voltage as a novice at this point.
> 
> Thanks.


Read my OC guide for pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
You have the rest in my SIG apart from the modded bios that you will find in the OP, when you find yourself confident and brave enough to over volt your card!








Any doubt just ask a question, you will find everybody helpful here at OCN!
And fill your SIG with your RIG, *IT HELPS US TO HELP YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## KJZ87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my OC guide for pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> You have the rest in my SIG apart from the modded bios that you will find in the OP, when you find yourself confident and brave enough to over volt your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any doubt just ask a question, you will find everybody helpful here at OCN!
> And fill your SIG with your RIG, *IT HELPS US TO HELP YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That was easy to set my rig in my sig. I am half awake right now so I will read more of your guide later today. Thanks.


----------



## L33tMasta

As the one having the original BSOD errors, I will confirm that flashing the vBIOS back to the stock backup I had fixed the problem and allowed me to update my Windows 8.1 installation with no problems. It's quite bizarre as I tested every component and went through everything I could find that would cause the problem.

Heck, we only know it's the vBIOS that's the effected variable because someone decided to try flashing their stock back. Same card he was using, an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> As the one having the original BSOD errors, I will confirm that flashing the vBIOS back to the stock backup I had fixed the problem and allowed me to update my Windows 8.1 installation with no problems. It's quite bizarre as I tested every component and went through everything I could find that would cause the problem.
> 
> Heck, we only know it's the *vBIOS that's the effected variable* because someone decided to try flashing their stock back for ****s and giggles. Same card he was using, an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX.


Oh really? So, for you a variable is something that doesnt change? Or its the opposite? *Variable: "an element, feature, or factor that is liable to vary or change"*
The only change was the update itself, *not* the bios!

So, its the update that changes the cards behavior (through DX) and in turn is triggering a BSOD when the moded bios is on the card!
I'm addressing the issue with beta testers, when we find the solution it will be posted!

Anyway: *Welcome to OCN!*

Fill your SIG with your RIG! It helps us to help you!








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## L33tMasta

Well our vBios was the only thing that varied from people that were running the update just fine...so I would say so.

I'll fill the rig out for sure, and just to be clear I'm not angry, or anything towards you guys. I loved that vBios ever since I flashed it to the card. I've run tonnes of benchmarks with that vBios and it's been rock solid on my card so far. The only disappointment I feel is that I have to do without it for a time and I might have to manually overclock when Watch_Dogs comes out.

Thanks for all the hard work and I look forward to a fixed version. I can provide crash dumps and my original vBIOS if you'd like. Any other information you need, please just ask.


----------



## afuhnk

My card : GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0)
vBIOS v3
I confirm - can't update to 8.1 update 1
I spent a good 15 horus on this before finding a the nvidia forums thread.
I then physically removed the card, ran DDU, installed on-board intel gfx drivers, installed 8.1 update 1.
Worked fine.

Then I physically re installed the video card, and as soon as I install nvidia driver (using windows update OR nvidia update exe), BANG, black screen.

Will revert to stock bios once I get some time.
Actually, It's not much a matter of time as a matter of "how the hell do I revert back to stock rom".
A friend of mine walked me through the install of this vbios a while back and I'm not confident enough to do it on my own.

Will report later.

And hopefully we can get a new vbios for this card.
If not, no biggie. It was free. It helped me learn a few things about OC, I'm happy.


----------



## mercs213

Skynet custom bios is also causing me to BSOD. Reverting to stock bios on my evga 780 SC.

Edit: Can anyone direct me to the latest stock bios for my card? Thanks! Bought card back when it first came out so it isn't revised one.

EVGA w/ ACX Cooler GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked 03G-P4-2784-KR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


----------



## blaze0079

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Skynet custom bios is also causing me to BSOD. Reverting to stock bios on my evga 780 SC.
> 
> Edit: Can anyone direct me to the latest stock bios for my card? Thanks! Bought card back when it first came out so it isn't revised one.
> 
> EVGA w/ ACX Cooler GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked 03G-P4-2784-KR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145636/evga-gtx780-3072-130704.html


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze0079*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145636/evga-gtx780-3072-130704.html


Thanks bud


----------



## afuhnk

Is it possible for someone to help me revert to stock bios?

Instructions and all that?

If anyone is willing to help, please pm me.

Thanks in advance

-- edit:

Trying Ez3flash.bat on my own...

I do #1 - good.
I skip #2 (don't need to save custom bios v3)
I do #3 - I get mismatch error.

**In EZ3flashguide :*
Quote:


> If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!"


I do get PCI Subsystem mismatch _but EZ3flash does not exit_.

Do I proceed  or cancel  then do #4 ?


----------



## tObber166

Download Ez3Flash from first page.
Read / follow the included readme.txt.

/Cheers


----------



## koolbhoy

Do we need to worry about VRM temperatures if we use one of the REv 3A BIOS, especially one for;

MSI TwinFrozr OC
Version 80.10.3A.00.26
Base core clock 954 Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

best
skyn3t

Will this alter Vdroop voltages and potentially increasing the VRM temperatures? since i run on air, i have very poor VRM temperature control...Or will it only effect the VRm temperarutres if i was to push the cad beyond the 1.212 v limit in this BIOS?


----------



## koolbhoy

i just used Nvflash and CMD. :/ Using this tutorial;
- 




hope it helps


----------



## koolbhoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Is it possible for someone to help me revert to stock bios?
> 
> Instructions and all that?
> 
> If anyone is willing to help, please pm me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> -- edit:
> 
> Trying Ez3flash.bat on my own...
> 
> I do #1 - good.
> I skip #2 (don't need to save custom bios v3)
> I do #3 - I get mismatch error.
> 
> **In EZ3flashguide :*
> I do get PCI Subsystem mismatch _but EZ3flash does not exit_.
> 
> Do I proceed  or cancel  then do #4 ?


i just used Nvflash and CMD. :/ Using this tutorial;
- 




hope it helps


----------



## afuhnk

Well.. ez3flash is really that.. EASY!

Worked well, nvidia Inspector shows the 'stock' bios values now so.. phew.. i'm relieved.

Now time to test 8.1 update 1


----------



## L33tMasta

You don't need to worry about booting up a DOS disk or anything. I flash my vBios in Windows and just restart the PC after. Works great.


----------



## koolbhoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try PrecisionX, set the volts to the max offset and enable K-boost, it might stick the voltage to 1,212V, making the 1300mhz OC without artifacts!
> IMO, the lightning would have been a better option as you would have more voltage control with AB!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hi Ed,
I just have one question *noob at gpu BIOS flashing, so please forgive me if this sounds stupid* in regards to the BIOS provided by Skyn3t. especially the;

-MSI TwinFrozr OC
Version 80.10.3A.00.26
Base core clock 954 Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w

Now my friend keeos sayi8ng that this BIOS also interferes with the Vdroop voltage and increases VRM temperatures and so is not good to use under air cooling? Is this really the case? soes this BIOS affect the VRM temperatures to an extent where i should be worried. I am running 1.2 volts, with 1241Mhz gpu clock. My temperatures for GPu under load never pass 73C. Should i be worried or are my VRM's safe?!?!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolbhoy*
> 
> Now my friend keeos sayi8ng that this BIOS also interferes with the Vdroop voltage and increases VRM temperatures and so is not good to use under air cooling? Is this really the case? soes this BIOS affect the VRM temperatures to an extent where i should be worried. I am running 1.2 volts, with 1241Mhz gpu clock. My temperatures for GPu under load never pass 73C. Should i be worried or are my VRM's safe?!?!


Your VRM's are fine at 1.2. Move your power target up to 200, that fixes your vdroop worries. You should be using gpu-z if you're not already, and you can monitor your vrm temps with that. Select the "sensors" tab at the top and scroll to the bottom and you will see your vrm temp.


----------



## koolbhoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Your VRM's are fine at 1.2. Move your power target up to 200, that fixes your vdroop worries. You should be using gpu-z if you're not already, and you can monitor your vrm temps with that. Select the "sensors" tab at the top and scroll to the bottom and you will see your vrm temp.


I am using GPU-Z but it doesn't show any VRM temps in the sensors tab at all. only temperature present is thee GPU temp.


----------



## afuhnk

After flashing stock rom, windows 8.1 update 1 installed successfully (after many failed attempts.)

My post on microsoft community forums.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolbhoy*
> 
> I am using GPU-Z but it doesn't show any VRM temps in the sensors tab at all. only temperature present is thee GPU temp.


Are you scrolling to the bottom of the sensors tab? Under "12V", there should be "VDDC Current, VDDC Power, and VRM Temperature."


----------



## koolbhoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Are you scrolling to the bottom of the sensors tab? Under "12V", there should be "VDDC Current, VDDC Power, and VRM Temperature."


this is what i see;


am i missing something..?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolbhoy*
> 
> this is what i see;
> 
> 
> am i missing something..?


No. I have a GTX 780 Classified Edition, what is your model? I'm guessing the cheaper models don't display VRM temps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolbhoy*
> 
> Hi Ed,
> I just have one question *noob at gpu BIOS flashing, so please forgive me if this sounds stupid* in regards to the BIOS provided by Skyn3t. especially the;
> 
> -MSI TwinFrozr OC
> Version 80.10.3A.00.26
> Base core clock 954 Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> Now my friend keeos sayi8ng that this BIOS also interferes with the Vdroop voltage and increases VRM temperatures and so is not good to use under air cooling? Is this really the case? soes this BIOS affect the VRM temperatures to an extent where i should be worried. I am running 1.2 volts, with 1241Mhz gpu clock. My temperatures for GPu under load never pass 73C. Should i be worried or are my VRM's safe?!?!


Bios does NOT interfere with Vdroop...
Vdroop is when, under loading, the amount of voltage being delivered is less than required. its controlled by LLC (load line calibration) withing the voltage controller and not in the BIOS!
You can control the LLC logic state with the volt mod (in my SIG), VRM temperature are increased only when increased supply of amperage is passing through them allowed by higher voltage, again, modded bios only lets you go 1,212V, on the other hand it allows for higher TDP settings, so , it will lead to higher temperatures IF and only IF your card is power hungry and/or you have the volt mod in place!
With the modded bios you have everything under your control, so, higher temperature depend on your settings made by your hand!
Read my OC guide for pointers:
*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

And my article on TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Are you scrolling to the bottom of the sensors tab? Under "12V", there should be "VDDC Current, VDDC Power, and VRM Temperature."


Read down below!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koolbhoy*
> 
> this is what i see;
> 
> 
> am i missing something..?


No, you are not missing anything, "gatesmarch" is! reference cards do not have VRM temperature sensors as custom cards have ( like gatesmarch classifieds)
You can only give an estimate guess with an IR gun at the back of the card and/or add 20/30C to your core temps! (still estimate guess)
Keep your core temp below 80C and IMO you have nothing to worry about the VRM's temps!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Mariolillo

Just got a EVGA 780 SC.
1071MHz with GPU Boost, always stays there. Sounds good for the card?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Just got a EVGA 780 SC.
> 1071MHz with GPU Boost, always stays there. Sounds good for the card?


My same model does the same exact boost as yours







.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My same model does the same exact boost as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fantastic! Thanks pez


----------



## awe25gt

Hi everyone. Glad to be a new member. I just purchased an EVGA 780 acx and was curious what your thoughts are on my OC. Just used precision and raised power target to 106% Iwas able to run Heaven bench stable with GPU plus 180 and MEM plus 500. Thimk these are good results?

UniginebenchmarkStock.txt 1k .txt file


UniginebenchmarkresultsWithOC.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## Majentrix

Are the "premium" 780s (classy, lightning etc) worth the additional cash?


----------



## blackhole2013

Yep for me my Asus directcu II is so quiet i never have to adjust the fan running 1215/1650 under 60c all day long ...


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Yep for me my Asus directcu II is so quiet i never have to adjust the fan running 1215/1650 under 60c all day long ...


What about the VRM? I've read that it can get to 100°C.. Besides that this card seems to do really wel on overclocking.


----------



## Andrix85

Hi boys...I'm coming from ATI R9 290 to NVIDIA 780, I hope ASUS 780 DCII.
What voltage controller has this vga and what is the max voltage that i can set ? There is other better 780 that i can buy ?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Are the "premium" 780s (classy, lightning etc) worth the additional cash?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrix85*
> 
> Hi boys...I'm coming from ATI R9 290 to NVIDIA 780, I hope ASUS 780 DCII.
> What voltage controller has this vga and what is the max voltage that i can set ? There is other better 780 that i can buy ?
> 
> Thanks


There are 2 options IMO for the 780 ( NOT 780Ti), custom cards and reference cards!
Custom cards have better VRM modules but only a few have voltage control (Classified and Lightning)
All other custom require a hard mod!
Reference cards will have voltage unlocked with the volt mod (in my SIG, up to 1,600V) but weaker VRM power section than the custom cards!
ASUS DCII is locked at 1,212V, only with a hard mod (soldering) you can get the voltage up!
IMO the best cards are the ones with a good power section and voltage control option, so, only the Classified and the lightning fall into that category, up to 1,35V!
But i have two Titans and im happy too!









Choose your new cards wisely!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Majentrix

What benefit do the additional power phases and VRM bring exactly?


----------



## itcharzherp

what's the best version of 780?

And, is this card necessary for gaming set of 4670k or 4770k to play FPS games @ 1080p?

Or does the 770 do enough with 4670k?

I saw a video for crisis 3 playing 750 ti and 770, there was a difference in graphics settings between the two cards.

750 ti, is on ultra which is pretty powerful card to this point, except no Anti-aliasing and 2X ANISOTROPIC FILTERING

770 is more powerful to get ultra settings, MSAA MEDIUM 4x and 4X ANISOTROPIC FILTERING

so it's obvious that 770 has more advantage in more high quality.

My question, what 780 has over 770? since 770 plays the game on ultra.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> What benefit do the additional power phases and VRM bring exactly?


VRM's are the components that regulate/feed the current for the core, memory and the cards additional chipset circuits!
"Power" phases are included in the VRM's: (*V*oltage *R*egulation *M*odules)

Read a quote from one of my articles:

_"An 8+2 phase system may not necessarily provide any more current than a 4+1 phase if the amount of amperage capacity through out the VRM system is the same; however, the 8+2 phase system would still do so with more efficiency, stability, and with less heat output.
However, as a practical consideration, many VRMs with more phases can supply more power. I mean, assuming you want to output 64A, it's usually cheaper to use sixteen 8A transistors than four 32A transistors. So more phases makes it cheaper to make the VRM more powerful (usually). So a VRM with fewer phases will often (but NOT ALWAYS) be less powerful, since making it more powerful is more expensive."_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> what's the best version of 780?
> 
> And, is this card necessary for gaming set of 4670k or 4770k to play FPS games @ 1080p?
> Or does the 770 do enough with 4670k?
> I saw a video for crisis 3 playing 750 ti and 770, there was a difference in graphics settings between the two cards.
> 750 ti, is on ultra which is pretty powerful card to this point, except no Anti-aliasing and 2X ANISOTROPIC FILTERING
> 770 is more powerful to get ultra settings, MSAA MEDIUM 4x and 4X ANISOTROPIC FILTERING
> so it's obvious that 770 has more advantage in more high quality.
> My question, what 780 has over 770? since 770 plays the game on ultra.


You need to research a little more about this matter!









Look for 780 reviews and you will see a big difference between the 770 and the 780 (both Oc'ed is around 20-25% average) and will give you higher minimum fps!

GTX 780 = 2304 cores
GTX 770 = 1536 cores

However, for 1080P a single GTX770 is enough for the majority of games, but IMO a 780 will do you a better service if OC is needed for a more harsh game!
Any reference 780 can go up to 1300mhz with the voltage mod and that is more than enough for any game out there! (discounting poorly coded games or driver issues)
Games can be CPU limited or GPU limited, any I5 or I7 is enough for single card with a fair CPU OC, SLI is another matter!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need to research a little more about this matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for 780 reviews and you will see a big difference between the 770 and the 780 (both Oc'ed is around 20-25% average) and will give you higher minimum fps!
> 
> GTX 780 = 2304 cores
> GTX 770 = 1536 cores
> 
> However, for 1080P a single GTX770 is enough for the majority of games, but IMO a 780 will do you a better service if OC is needed for a more harsh game!
> Any reference 780 can go up to 1300mhz with the voltage mod and that is more than enough for any game out there! (discounting poorly coded games or driver issues)
> Games can be CPU limited or GPU limited, any I5 or I7 is enough for single card with a fair CPU OC, SLI is another matter!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Well ... thank you. The reason I posted in this thread is to get members' opinions and experiences about their cards.

Also, I wanted to know which is the best version of 780's, whether ASUS, MSI .. etc.

I actually not thinking much of 780 because it raised the budget way more expensive. And it's worth to think about and calculate how much extra money over the total and whether it worth.

Moreover, I think 770 is enough for quite time and wait till new cards show up and powerful cards like 780 get a lot cheaper.

Also, I want to ask you, why you mentioned a reference card instead of non-reference which is tuned from manufacturers. And, referring it get to 1300MHz?

So, you mean that a reference card is capable to OC as non-reference?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> Well ... thank you. The reason I posted in this thread is to get members' opinions and experiences about their cards.
> 
> Also, I wanted to know which is the best version of 780's, whether ASUS, MSI .. etc.
> 
> I actually not thinking much of 780 because it raised the budget way more expensive. And it's worth to think about and calculate how much extra money over the total and whether it worth.
> 
> Moreover, I think 770 is enough for quite time and wait till new cards show up and powerful cards like 780 get a lot cheaper.
> 
> Also, I want to ask you, why you mentioned a reference card instead of non-reference which is tuned from manufacturers. And, referring it get to 1300MHz?
> 
> So, you mean that a reference card is capable to OC as non-reference?


There is no best version, you have reference cards and non-reference, reference are all the same, silicon lottery dictates which ones OC more!
EVGA sticks out because of RMA policy!
Lets get one thing clear: reference cards are the ones that all brands have that come from nvidia, non-reference are the ones that each brand develops with some different features, yet have to be subjected to nvidia green light program approval!
All reference 780´s can be overvolted with the AB soft volt mod up to 1,300V and with the Zawarudos voltage tool up to 1,600V, non-reference 780´s can only overvolt to 1,35V (Classified and the Lightning) all other non-reference need a hard mod (soldering) to get over 1,212V.
Read my OC guide for details: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There is no best version, you have reference cards and non-reference, reference are all the same, silicon lottery dictates which ones OC more!
> EVGA sticks out because of RMA policy!
> Lets get one thing clear: reference cards are the ones that all brands have that come from nvidia, non-reference are the ones that each brand develops with some different features, yet have to be subjected to nvidia green light program approval!
> All reference 780´s can be overvolted with the AB soft volt mod up to 1,300V and with the Zawarudos voltage tool up to 1,600V, non-reference 780´s can only overvolt to 1,35V (Classified and the Lightning) all other non-reference need a hard mod (soldering) to get over 1,212V.
> Read my OC guide for details: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Lightnings with rbby258's voltage tool can go 1.5V +.
I don't know for sure on the classies since I don't have one, but thought with the latest Evga voltage tool the classy 780 (non-ti) could get up to 1.5v as well?


----------



## zuckuss00

Any word on when the new 6GB GTX 780 are going to be released? I just bought a 3GB EVGA GTX 780 and registered with EVGA step up.

I'm really hoping the 6GB version comes out within the 90 day period.


----------



## zuckuss00

^
I literally just got the EVGA step up email less than a hour later stating the program has started.

I haven't looked into it yet. What is the cost to step up?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuckuss00*
> 
> Any word on when the new 6GB GTX 780 are going to be released? I just bought a 3GB EVGA GTX 780 and registered with EVGA step up.
> 
> I'm really hoping the 6GB version comes out within the 90 day period.


If you just want a 6GB 780 (not the Ti), then you can go ahead and reserve your slot, which will mean that even if it takes 6 months, you lock it in. The Ti however, isn't posted yet.


----------



## zuckuss00

I have the regular 3GB GTX 780 SC right now. I passed on the Ti.

The step up to a 6GB GTX 780 SC calculated to be about $73.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuckuss00*
> 
> I have the regular 3GB GTX 780 SC right now. I passed on the Ti.
> 
> The step up to a 6GB GTX 780 SC calculated to be about $73.


I got my email today too but only saw the 780 6GB w/ ACX in the step up list, didn't see a SC version?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lightnings with rbby258's voltage tool can go 1.5V +.
> I don't know for sure on the classies since I don't have one, but thought with the latest Evga voltage tool the classy 780 (non-ti) could get up to 1.5v as well?


Hey ma´man! Whats up? Long time no talk! Hope you are alright!








Yes Rbby258´s tool can get the lightnings and the Classifieds to 1,500V, the EVGA voltage tool only gets 1,350V for the 780 and 1,500V for the KPE edition!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey ma´man! Whats up? Long time no talk! Hope you are alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Rbby258´s tool can get the lightnings and the Classifieds to 1,500V, the EVGA voltage tool only gets 1,350V for the 780 and 1,500V for the KPE edition!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


newest classified controller gets 1.5 as well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I got my email today too but only saw the 780 6GB w/ ACX in the step up list, didn't see a SC version?


The SC version is only a small OC difference in the bios, flash the SC version bios and you will have the SC version!








Better yet, when it comes out flash OUR modded bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> newest classified controller gets 1.5 as well.


Only for the 780Ti! 780 only gets 1,350V!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mikochu

Does anyone know if EVGA will come out with a GTX 780 6GB with the reference blower?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Jacob from EVGA posted the answer here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1475993/evga-step-up-your-gtx-780-to-6gb-update-6gb-gtx-780-ti-incoming-aswell/640#post_22128329

He said that reference models would be available in 6GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikochu*
> 
> Does anyone know if EVGA will come out with a GTX 780 6GB with the reference blower?


----------



## shredzy

Any 780 owners here thinking about grabbing another one for SLI before they slowly die out? Not to sure about maxwell currently and a second 780 would be nice with the upcoming ASUS 1440p 120hz monitor.


----------



## stolemyowncar

What do you mean by slowly die out? It's still a fairly new-ish card. Plus no card really dies out. You can get used ones in great condition over on Ebay without much issue (and cheaper), usually no matter what you're looking for.


----------



## Belkov

Don't wait for maxwell this year:


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolemyowncar*
> 
> What do you mean by slowly die out? It's still a fairly new-ish card. Plus no card really dies out. You can get used ones in great condition over on Ebay without much issue (and cheaper), usually no matter what you're looking for.


I mean its pretty difficult to find a new reference 780 (with the nvidia hsf) now, you can only get non-reference designs. With the 780 Ti being out for awhile now and maxwell coming soon, will it eventually just fade the vanilla 780 out (nvidia stops manufacturing them)?


----------



## H-Rus-D

Hey Guys

I'm proud owner of a new Palit Super JetStream 780 and i'm pretty hapy with it. But the fan controll is killing me!

I want to have a very silent system and so i changed the cooler of the Palit to a http://alpenföhn.de/index.php/uebersicht-vga-kuehler/14-vga-kuehler/121-peter2]Alpenföhn Peter 2 [/URL]with 2x 140mm Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 Fans (both controlled by the Graphics Card).

The Palit sets the minimum Fan Speed to 48% and i can't get below it. Even with the sky_vBios_PalitJS_rev4 the fan speed is at least 48%.

Normaly this wouldn't be a problem with these big fans, but they are permanently running about 100 rpm below there topspeed of 1200rpm and are quite noisy. with 10 percent less they would be silent..

How do i get these 10 percent?

Help me Overclock.net Forum, you are my only hope.


----------



## bigmac121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I got my email today too but only saw the 780 6GB w/ ACX in the step up list, didn't see a SC version?


Which card have you got? I got a classi and had the option for the SC


----------



## bigmac121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuckuss00*
> 
> I have the regular 3GB GTX 780 SC right now. I passed on the Ti.
> 
> The step up to a 6GB GTX 780 SC calculated to be about $73.


Quick question it you don't mind. Apart from the dual bios and slight OC on the classy are there differences? IE hard ware?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac121*
> 
> Which card have you got? I got a classi and had the option for the SC


I have Dual FTW editions, maybe that's why?


----------



## bigmac121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have Dual FTW editions, maybe that's why?


I think so as classi owners and going back 1 step rather that 2!


----------



## mikochu

Wait a second. So, the GTX 780 SC 6GB is on the Step-Up drop down menu for those with GTX 780 Classified cards?

I've got a GTX 780 SC 3GB w/ Reference Blower and only the GTX 780 6GB ACX...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikochu*
> 
> Wait a second. So, the GTX 780 SC 6GB is on the Step-Up drop down menu for those with GTX 780 Classified cards?
> 
> I've got a GTX 780 SC 3GB w/ Reference Blower and only the GTX 780 6GB ACX...


If i understand you correctly, you are







because you can only step up to the GTX 780 6GB ACX and not to the GTX 780 SC 6GB ACX? You know its the same card with only a small OC bump right?
You can flash the SC bios and you have the same card!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Mysterion90

Does anyone here have a card that reacts on heat with artifacts when OCed? I have one that starts producing artifacts at around 60°C and the higher the temps the more artifacts appear. At 80°C though games are not enjoyable anymore, to much artifacting.

I guess this card would be perfect for watercooling because i now it hast potential but i just can't keep it that cool under air.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Does anyone here have a card that reacts on heat with artifacts when OCed? I have one that starts producing artifacts at around 60°C and the higher the temps the more artifacts appear. At 80°C though games are not enjoyable anymore, to much artifacting.
> 
> I guess this card would be perfect for watercooling because i now it hast potential but i just can't keep it that cool under air.


It shouldn't artifact at that temperature! Maybe you could RMA it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have three of them in my rig. Sign me up!

http://valid.x86.fr/wf2znk


----------



## mikochu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If i understand you correctly, you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you can only step up to the GTX 780 6GB ACX and not to the GTX 780 SC 6GB ACX? You know its the same card with only a small OC bump right?
> You can flash the SC bios and you have the same card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Well, I'm sad because EVGA isn't really allowing me to step up from a GTX 780 SC 3GB to a 6GB. Also, I'm waiting for a reference blower version since I have a Hadron Air and the ACX cooler isn't the best for the tight space.


----------



## ntnlloverclock

Hi guys,
I have a problem for pass through 125% wall in AB power limit overclocking a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 sc ACX. Without achieve this, I cant push up the overclock as I wish.
I'm on liquid cooling, and on full load temps are quite low at 54°c, but if I push up the power limit over 125%, the system crash with a black screen and I must restart with an hardware reset. Seem to be related with some energy issue, because it is not the classic driver crash behavior. I red somewhere maybe due to psu spikes, is this correct? There is any way to solve? The PSU is a Cooler Master 850 Silent Pro GOLD.

Currently i'm using the skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3a bios, and so far, i'm current stable on +440 (core clock) and +380 (memory clock), using msi after burner beta19 and should stay stable at 1.325v, though, I cannot quiete understand if my voltage read is correct: in Msi Kombustion and GPUZ i see 1.15v, but on HWInfo64 and Msi Afterburner I see stable 1.325v over full load...

Some advice please??


----------



## Mysterion90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It shouldn't artifact at that temperature! Maybe you could RMA it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Maybe I should have said, that I meant "produces artifacts when OCed". The card does not produce artifacts when left @stock clocks.









But at a certain point, 1241mhz+ to be precise, it starts artifacting when getting over 70°C.


----------



## zipper17

guys what exactly is the different between 780 A1 vs B1?

i considered to buy this card.

does my stock 3570k will bottleneck 780?
need oc or not?


----------



## karimzodiak

i just want to ask all club

when i push the kboost in the EVGA PrecisionX the monitor show no DVI and screen goes black?? the same if i turn the KBoost off???? i must restart the pc then go to safe mode then again to windows
is that ok?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> guys what exactly is the different between 780 A1 vs B1?
> 
> i considered to buy this card.
> 
> does my stock 3570k will bottleneck 780?
> need oc or not?


A1 and b1 are just different revisions. B1 may overclock slightly better but its all luck of the lottery.
Overclock your 3570 if you havent and youll be fine.


----------



## Belkov

You won't have any problems with your 3570... Hell, my cpu is 2500k and i have no problems at all...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> i just want to ask all club
> 
> when i push the kboost in the EVGA PrecisionX the monitor show no DVI and screen goes black?? the same if i turn the KBoost off???? i must restart the pc then go to safe mode then again to windows
> is that ok?


Mine goes black but then comes back in a couple seconds. Stock or custom bios? And what drivers?


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Mine goes black but then comes back in a couple seconds. Stock or custom bios? And what drivers?


I am on stock bios from last official galaxy 80.80.21.00.5F last WHQL nVidia driver 335.23

when i overclock higher than 1306mhz game crash and screen goes black then it comes back in a couple of seconds like yours BUT Kboost screen get off and i should restart pc


----------



## pez

During a game, that's an unstable OC, but Kboost will black out my screen, make a Windows 'new hardware found' sound, and then reappear. Have you tried enabling Kboost with stock boost clocks?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntnlloverclock*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have a problem for pass through 125% wall in AB power limit overclocking a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 sc ACX. Without achieve this, I cant push up the overclock as I wish.
> I'm on liquid cooling, and on full load temps are quite low at 54°c, but if I push up the power limit over 125%, the system crash with a black screen and I must restart with an hardware reset. Seem to be related with some energy issue, because it is not the classic driver crash behavior. I red somewhere maybe due to psu spikes, is this correct? There is any way to solve? The PSU is a Cooler Master 850 Silent Pro GOLD.
> 
> Currently i'm using the skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3a bios, and so far, i'm current stable on +440 (core clock) and +380 (memory clock), using msi after burner beta19 and should stay stable at 1.325v, though, I cannot quiete understand if my voltage read is correct: in Msi Kombustion and GPUZ i see 1.15v, but on HWInfo64 and Msi Afterburner I see stable 1.325v over full load...
> 
> Some advice please??


Your PSU is a Enhance unit with 70A, it should give you enough "juice" for those values! Only Afterburner can "see" the voltage above 1,212V (and HWinfo64 with AB beta 19 through RTSS 6.xx)
Your card is drawing approximately 440W plus your OC´ed six-core and the rest of the system you should see about 600/700W of power draw, so, in theory your PSU can handle it fine! Something is triggering the crashes or the OCP in your PSU!
If you are using the LLC hack, disable it because it can cause those crashes!
Use bluescreenviewer: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html to debug your crashes and report back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion90*
> 
> Maybe I should have said, that I meant "produces artifacts when OCed". The card does not produce artifacts when left @stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at a certain point, 1241mhz+ to be precise, it starts artifacting when getting over 70°C.


It looks like your card screams for "water"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> i just want to ask all club
> 
> when i push the kboost in the EVGA PrecisionX the monitor show no DVI and screen goes black?? the same if i turn the KBoost off???? i must restart the pc then go to safe mode then again to windows
> is that ok?


Use Afterburner and the volt mod to easily set the voltage directly in the voltage box!
You have the volt mod guide in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jleslie246

Anyone having performance loss with new beta drivers? 337.50

My 3DMark - Fire Strike results dropped from 12324 to 10283


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Yes, very annoying....


----------



## mohit9206

Will 780 run fine on a Seasonic 620 watts PSU ?


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Mine goes black but then comes back in a couple seconds. Stock or custom bios? And what drivers?


*Updates

When i installed a clean driver 337.50 it solved my issue (when push kboost monitor show no DVI and turns off) NOW screen goes black then comes back in a couple of seconds.

My issue was a driver problem...

Thanks to all club members.


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your PSU is a Enhance unit with 70A, it should give you enough "juice" for those values! Only Afterburner can "see" the voltage above 1,212V (and HWinfo64 with AB beta 19 through RTSS 6.xx)
> Your card is drawing approximately 440W plus your OC´ed six-core and the rest of the system you should see about 600/700W of power draw, so, in theory your PSU can handle it fine! Something is triggering the crashes or the OCP in your PSU!
> If you are using the LLC hack, disable it because it can cause those crashes!
> Use bluescreenviewer: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html to debug your crashes and report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your card screams for "water"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use Afterburner and the volt mod to easily set the voltage directly in the voltage box!
> You have the volt mod guide in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> i just want to ask all club
> 
> when i push the kboost in the EVGA PrecisionX the monitor show no DVI and screen goes black?? the same if i turn the KBoost off???? i must restart the pc then go to safe mode then again to windows
> is that ok?


*Updates

When i installed a clean driver 337.50 it solved my issue (when push kboost monitor show no DVI and turns off) NOW screen goes black then comes back in a couple of seconds.

My issue was a driver problem...

Thanks to all club members.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Will 780 run fine on a Seasonic 620 watts PSU ?


Yes it will! Unless you have a system with a heavily OC'ed six-core CPU and over-volt the 780 pass 1,300V and a ton of SSDs, fans, water pumps and gadgets attached to the PSU!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> *Updates
> 
> When i installed a clean driver 337.50 it solved my issue (when push kboost monitor show no DVI and turns off) NOW screen goes black then comes back in a couple of seconds.
> 
> My issue was a driver problem...
> 
> Thanks to all club members.


Glad that you got it working







.


----------



## brochachoz

Hi guys, just got my Zotac GTX 780 reference cooler last month and did the form







so far I got my core clock to +16% and mem clock to +8% to test it. I got a few questions about overclocking, how to revert to default clock speeds when gpu crashes due to oc-ing? and can someone tell me if it's advisable/safe to flash bios? Can overclocking be better without GPU boost 2.0? If yes and yes can someone teach me? lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> Hi guys, just got my Zotac GTX 780 reference cooler last month and did the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far I got my core clock to +16% and mem clock to +8% to test it. I got a few questions about overclocking, how to revert to default clock speeds when gpu crashes due to oc-ing? and can someone tell me if it's advisable/safe to flash bios? Can overclocking be better without GPU boost 2.0? If yes and yes can someone teach me? lol.


*WELCOME TO OCN!*









Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Ant doubts just ask!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Nakuna

Hi guys!

I'm thinking to byu 3x BenQ 24" XL2420Z, but is my single Gigabyte 780 WF3 OC enought to run them in 3D vision surround mode?

I never had more than 1 display so, no idea that can this card run them.

Nvidia says that it should be enough, but i just don't trust anyone that sells then to be honest








And i mean by running more that lowest settings possible.









Or should i consider byuing other card before the monitors?

And does 3d vision surround work in pivot, if anyone has experience of that?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakuna*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm thinking to byu 3x BenQ 24" XL2420Z, but is my single Gigabyte 780 WF3 OC enought to run them in 3D vision surround mode?
> 
> I never had more than 1 display so, no idea that can this card run them.
> 
> Nvidia says that it should be enough, but i just don't trust anyone that sells then to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i mean by running more that lowest settings possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i consider buying other card before the monitors?
> 
> And does 3d vision surround work in pivot, if anyone has experience of that?


You need another card IMO, i have Titans SLI and three ASUS VG278HE monitors, for 3D vision you really need 2 or 3 cards to have acceptable framerate, 3d vision does not work in portrait, only landscape!
For normal 2D, for a single 780, it has to be OC'ed to cope the 3240x1920 portrait or 5760x1080 landscape resolutions, i recommend SLI!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakuna*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm thinking to byu 3x BenQ 24" XL2420Z, but is my single Gigabyte 780 WF3 OC enought to run them in 3D vision surround mode?
> 
> I never had more than 1 display so, no idea that can this card run them.
> 
> Nvidia says that it should be enough, but i just don't trust anyone that sells then to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i mean by running more that lowest settings possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i consider byuing other card before the monitors?
> 
> And does 3d vision surround work in pivot, if anyone has experience of that?


You could always try it and then if you need to add another card for SLI do that. 5760 x 1080 is a pretty big resolution, I would be interested in seeing how it handled it! Those are also 144hz so that would affect it to.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakuna*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm thinking to byu 3x BenQ 24" XL2420Z, but is my single Gigabyte 780 WF3 OC enought to run them in 3D vision surround mode?
> 
> I never had more than 1 display so, no idea that can this card run them.
> 
> Nvidia says that it should be enough, but i just don't trust anyone that sells then to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i mean by running more that lowest settings possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i consider byuing other card before the monitors?
> 
> And does 3d vision surround work in pivot, if anyone has experience of that?


Depends on your idea of good quality. I like maxed out settings. I run at 5760x1080. To keep FPS around 60 or higher, I am using THREE 780's. Two had a hard time at times. And I also have a 4930K. This helped in a few games. One 780 will do surround, but not maxed in many games, depending on hardware demands of the game. But I highly doubt it will do surround AND 3D. 3D doubles the amount of rendering work the GPU has to do. 3D normally cuts frame rates in half just turning it on. And that to all the other issues of 3D and I just do see it being a viable option with triple screens. One screen you should be fine, but not triples.


----------



## Nakuna

thanks for answers...

So i need to add 2nd 780 to list and take a try... i'm pretty sure i'm not doing a lot of 3d gaming but movies could be nice on 3d, and they don't demand so much i think..


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakuna*
> 
> thanks for answers...
> 
> So i need to add 2nd 780 to list and take a try... i'm pretty sure i'm not doing a lot of 3d gaming but movies could be nice on 3d, and they don't demand so much i think..


Movies take very little to do in 3D. Games are different.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakuna*
> 
> thanks for answers...
> 
> So i need to add 2nd 780 to list and take a try... i'm pretty sure i'm not doing a lot of 3d gaming but movies could be nice on 3d, and they don't demand so much i think..


I'm also not sure where you live or where you order from but the asus VG24QE 144hz 1ms monitors are about $100 ea. cheaper that the benq's you listed for me (using amazon for pricing).


----------



## colin2712

Might as well make my first post on the forums here









I am now the proud owner of a GTX 780. More specifically its from KFA2, the EU arm of Galaxy. All I'm waiting on now is my new Accelero Xtreme IV to turn up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colin2712*
> 
> Might as well make my first post on the forums here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a GTX 780. More specifically its from KFA2, the EU arm of Galaxy. All I'm waiting on now is my new Accelero Xtreme IV to turn up.


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

So i have been reading through the various overclocking guides, and flashed different bios'es on my reference zotac gtx 780 (with EK waterblock and backplate).
i have run into different problems with different bioses.
first i couldnt take the power limit high enough, so both the voltages and core clocks werent going as high as they should.
now i have fixed those problems, and unlocked my powerlimit to 150%, but now the voltage seems to be stuck at 1150, even after going through all the steps for unlocking 1.3V (the bios i am using is supposed to be unlocked to 1.21V) does anyone know what bios i should use?
i am currently using this one:
Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
[*] EVGA 780 ACX
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

appreciate all answers and help









*edit
forgot to add that i am currently at these clocks, but cant go higher on 1150 voltage:
core:1354
vram:1802
(they are only stable in valley benchmark)

*2nd edit XD
seems like the clocks are at 1325 XD
read in the thread that only afterburner could see such high voltages.
so do i just push the voltage higher until its stable?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So i have been reading through the various overclocking guides, and flashed different bios'es on my reference zotac gtx 780 (with EK waterblock and backplate).
> i have run into different problems with different bioses.
> first i couldnt take the power limit high enough, so both the voltages and core clocks werent going as high as they should.
> now i have fixed those problems, and unlocked my powerlimit to 150%, but now the voltage seems to be stuck at 1150, even after going through all the steps for unlocking 1.3V (the bios i am using is supposed to be unlocked to 1.21V) does anyone know what bios i should use?
> i am currently using this one:
> Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
> [*] EVGA 780 ACX
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> appreciate all answers and help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit
> forgot to add that i am currently at these clocks, but cant go higher on 1150 voltage:
> core:1354
> vram:1802
> (they are only stable in valley benchmark)


OR you can flash OUR bios:

780 Zotac AMP
*skyn3t 780 Zotac AMP*
[*] Zotac AMP
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.59

And read my OC guide, it has everything you need: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Also you have EZ3flash and my flash guide in my SIG!









Fill your SIG with your RIG! *IT HELPS US TO HELP YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So i have been reading through the various overclocking guides, and flashed different bios'es on my reference zotac gtx 780 (with EK waterblock and backplate).
> i have run into different problems with different bioses.
> first i couldnt take the power limit high enough, so both the voltages and core clocks werent going as high as they should.
> now i have fixed those problems, and unlocked my powerlimit to 150%, but now the voltage seems to be stuck at 1150, even after going through all the steps for unlocking 1.3V (the bios i am using is supposed to be unlocked to 1.21V) does anyone know what bios i should use?
> i am currently using this one:
> Version 80.10.3A.XX.XX
> [*] EVGA 780 ACX
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> appreciate all answers and help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit
> forgot to add that i am currently at these clocks, but cant go higher on 1150 voltage:
> core:1354
> vram:1802
> (they are only stable in valley benchmark)
> 
> *2nd edit XD
> seems like the clocks are at 1325 XD
> read in the thread that only afterburner could see such high voltages.
> so do i just push the voltage higher until its stable?


Only AB can read voltages above 1,212V through the voltage controller NCP4206, also read my article on TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

Thank you so much for the replies








Now that it all makes more sence in my head and i have flashed your zotac bios, ill just keep pushing on until i cant get any further with 1.325V.
Then ill have to see if i can get ZawarudoABHack to work so i can go even further


----------



## Sindre2104

Ended up with this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b65rw/
its stable in 3dmark fire strike extreme and bf4 at 50 c









im more than happy, but im not sure if i should run this as my 24/7 clock tho...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Ended up with this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b65rw/
> its stable in 3dmark fire strike extreme and bf4 at 50 c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im more than happy, but im not sure if i should run this as my 24/7 clock tho...


that is awesome! I guess the limiting factor about keeping this for 24/7 would be the VRM temps, can you monitor them on your card? (mine you can't and you have to estimate it based of gpu temps).


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that is awesome! I guess the limiting factor about keeping this for 24/7 would be the VRM temps, can you monitor them on your card? (mine you can't and you have to estimate it based of gpu temps).


Well my card is under water with a full cover Waterblock so I wouldn't worry too much about vrm Temps ^^


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Well my card is under water with a full cover Watervliet so I wouldn't worry too much about vrm Temps ^^


makes sense! thanks for pointing that out. someday I will venture into the world of watercooling!


----------



## Nakuna

I live in Finland and nothing is cheap here









And i can't find that display from any vendor in finland... Need to take a look if i can order it from abroad...

Thanks!

Edit:

Found it from Finnish retail.... 375€... lol
And BenQ is about 369€...

So if I byu them from here, i think that BenQ is better purhache ( or what ever the word is







)


----------



## tomxlr8

Update 1 for Win 8.1 caused BSODs for me (page fault in nonpaged area)

Just want to confirm for others that rolling back the ROM to stock fixed my BSODs.

I had Skynet's ROM on my GTX 780 for at least 5 or 6 months now.
After installing kb2919355 (Update 1, for Windows 8.1 x64) I started getting BSODs on boot just after the blue logo screen. It would come up with page_fault_in_nonpaged_area.

I tried doing a clean Windows re-install from nothing, same issue after the Update 1.

On nvidia forums I found a bunch of guys who had the same fault and after a few weeks they worked out we all had Skynet's ROM.

I rolled back to stock ROM. Installed Update 1. Everything works.

I'll monitor the forums for when this becomes a non-issue again and I'll go back to the awesome ROM from Skynet









Cheers.

- bsod kb2919355 page fault in nonpaged area windows 8.1 update 1 -


----------



## Sindre2104

i cant get the voltage in AB to auto, there is no preferences anywhere, and i dont want to risk a BSOD.
does anyone know how to set it to auto?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Update 1 for Win 8.1 caused BSODs for me (page fault in nonpaged area)
> 
> Just want to confirm for others that rolling back the ROM to stock fixed my BSODs.
> 
> I had Skynet's ROM on my GTX 780 for at least 5 or 6 months now.
> After installing kb2919355 (Update 1, for Windows 8.1 x64) I started getting BSODs on boot just after the blue logo screen. It would come up with page_fault_in_nonpaged_area.
> 
> I tried doing a clean Windows re-install from nothing, same issue after the Update 1.
> 
> On nvidia forums I found a bunch of guys who had the same fault and after a few weeks they worked out we all had Skynet's ROM.
> 
> I rolled back to stock ROM. Installed Update 1. Everything works.
> 
> I'll monitor the forums for when this becomes a non-issue again and I'll go back to the awesome ROM from Skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> - bsod kb2919355 page fault in nonpaged area windows 8.1 update 1 -


Apparently it only affects GTX 780 users, not 780Ti or Titan (at least i do not have any reports indicating it) but we are addressing the issue!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> i cant get the voltage in AB to auto, there is no preferences anywhere, and i dont want to risk a BSOD.
> does anyone know how to set it to auto?


*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Follow my guide to the letter (not the LLC hack, just the volt mod!)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

Now I have gotten it to whatever volt I would like, but it's hitting the power limit at 150%...
Im currently running 1464 core 1802 vram and 1.413 volts.
Are there any rev 3A bioses with 200%+ power limit out there?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Now I have gotten it to whatever volt I would like, but it's hitting the power limit at 150%...
> Im currently running 1464 core 1802 vram and 1.413 volts.
> Are there any rev 3A bioses with 200%+ power limit out there?


Careful... you are hitting close to 500W draw! Water is not enough (nor the waterblock VRM's design) to withstand those levels of current and subsequent heat!








You got PM!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

im using this waterblock:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-se-nickel.html
it is designed sow water actively flows over the VRM area.
The hottest i have ever seen the core while overclocking is 58 c
i cant see how hot the vrm's are cuz there is no monitor for it, so how do i know what temperature is max?


----------



## hasukka

Am I getting good enough 3dMark/Heaven 4.0 scores for my rig? Hitting 8,500 in 3dMark and 1250 in Unigine Heaven 4.0.

i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz, 8gb ddr3, MSI gtx 780 twin frozr stock clocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> im using this waterblock:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-se-nickel.html
> it is designed sow water actively flows over the VRM area.
> The hottest i have ever seen the core while overclocking is 58 c
> i cant see how hot the vrm's are cuz there is no monitor for it, so how do i know what temperature is max?


Reference card do not have VRM temperature sensor, rule of the thumb: VRM´s are 20-30C hotter than the core!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Apparently it only affects GTX 780 users, not 780Ti or Titan (at least i do not have any reports indicating it) *but we are addressing the issue!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Glad to hear that!!! Can't wait to use skynet's v3 again on my 780.

Regards and thanks in advance!


----------



## Asus11

just got 2 gtx 780s.. one of them is b1 revision..all I can say is IM HAPPY (Pharrell voice )


----------



## Sindre2104

It's weird when you find a point where no matter how much you give the card, it just doesent want to be stable.








That point is for my Zotac GTX 780 ref. is 1487 Mhz ^^ The highest voltage and TDP i dared to throw at it was 1.5V and 180%








Im happy and i bet i could go further with it, i just dont have the balls (or cash) to risk breaking the card








Thank you everyone in here that helped me get this far








My final results are :

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a42u/

Ill stick around in case you guys discover something awesome, or i find the courage to push further, but for now, this is my final clock









-Sindre2104


----------



## yhyaprince

Hi guys I have a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz edition, I own it for a few days now and I want to overclock it but I don't know anything at overclocking my GPU for now. Can someone help/direct me to the right path? I don't want to lose my card, and thanks in advance.

P.S.: it's running on air-cooling no water.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yhyaprince*
> 
> Hi guys I have a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 GHz edition, I own it for a few days now and I want to overclock it but I don't know anything at overclocking my GPU for now. Can someone help/direct me to the right path? I don't want to lose my card, and thanks in advance.
> 
> P.S.: it's running on air-cooling no water.


Read my OC guide for pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Dont know if the voltage AB mod works for your card as it has 8+2 phases instead of the regular 6+2 but you can do it anyway to make it easier to set voltages in AB as you can input directly the voltage instead of the offset values! Just dont set it higher than 1,212V!
Some have reported success with the GHZ edition but others have not!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Apparently it only affects GTX 780 users, not 780Ti or Titan (at least i do not have any reports indicating it) but we are addressing the issue!


Thanks for the heads up. Can't wait. I feel like I'm not getting my money's worth out of this card without it!!


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reference card do not have VRM temperature sensor, rule of the thumb: VRM´s are 20-30C hotter than the core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have a GTX 780 HOF and as i know its not reference card its custom pcb and its doesnt show VRM Temp? do i have issue with my card?


----------



## Asus11

im pretty amazed how my card does 1241mhz stock







ref PCB card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karimzodiak*
> 
> I have a GTX 780 HOF and as i know its not reference card its custom pcb and its doesnt show VRM Temp? do i have issue with my card?


Normally the custom cards have it, GPUz does not show any VRM temperatures? Do you have the last version?

Here are a couple of places for you to look:

*HOF owners club*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1476455/galaxy-kfa2-hof-owners-club/0_100

Drop a post there and the guys will help you out with your questions!

*Galaxy rep at OCN*: http://www.overclock.net/u/131328/galaxy

His E-mail: [email protected]

IF you still have questions, ask Andrew!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

For who is looking into a PSU according to the CPU and GPU here is a huge very explained thread by our PSU Guru @shilka.

I was going to update the OP with this info about a week ago but I could not do it since workload but here we are. Thank you shilka for you great work on PSU information.
PS: this infor and link is found in the OP.

*Power Supplies thread and comparasion by our PSU Guru shilka.*

*700 / 750 watts comparison thread by shilka*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I get asked very often what is the best fully modular 700-750 watts PSU? so instead of answering that every time i am going to make another info thread well sort of.
> 
> First off before i begin no i have not reviewed any of these units nor do i claim any credit for it, Its all done by Techpowerup so all credit goes to them. Since Techpowerup does not have reviews for every single 700-750 watts PSU i can only pick the ones they have reviewed which means the Cooler Master V700 is not in thread however sad that might be. And a model(s) is not bad because its not here
> 
> *Anyway lets be about it and start with the first one which is going to be the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts (based on the Super Flower Leadex Gold) and we start with some pictures of the platform and fan*


*1000-1050 watts comparison thread by shilka*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning obvious thing
> 
> 
> 
> If your system only has one video card you're wasting money you dont need a PSU in this wattage range so dont bother to look here for that
> 
> 
> 
> I get asked very often what is the best fully modular 1000 watts PSU? so instead of answering that every time i am going to make another info thread well sort of.
> 
> First off before i begin no i have not reviewed any of these units nor do i claim any credit for it, Its all done by Techpowerup so all credit goes to them. Since Techpowerup does not have reviews for every single 1000 watts PSU i can only pick the ones they have reviewed which means that some models are not here and a model is not bad because its not here
> 
> *So lets be about it and start off with the Be Quiet Power Zone*
> 
> best
> 
> skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

For who is looking into a PSU according to the CPU and GPU here is a huge very explained thread by our PSU Guru @shilka.

I was going to update the OP with this info about a week ago but I could not do it since workload but here we are. Thank you shilka for you great work on PSU information.
PS: this infor and link is found in the OP.

*Power Supplies thread and comparasion by our PSU Guru shilka.*

*700 / 750 watts comparison thread by shilka*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I get asked very often what is the best fully modular 700-750 watts PSU? so instead of answering that every time i am going to make another info thread well sort of.
> 
> First off before i begin no i have not reviewed any of these units nor do i claim any credit for it, Its all done by Techpowerup so all credit goes to them. Since Techpowerup does not have reviews for every single 700-750 watts PSU i can only pick the ones they have reviewed which means the Cooler Master V700 is not in thread however sad that might be. And a model(s) is not bad because its not here
> 
> *Anyway lets be about it and start with the first one which is going to be the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts (based on the Super Flower Leadex Gold) and we start with some pictures of the platform and fan*


*1000-1050 watts comparison thread by shilka*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning obvious thing
> 
> 
> 
> If your system only has one video card you're wasting money you dont need a PSU in this wattage range so dont bother to look here for that
> 
> 
> 
> I get asked very often what is the best fully modular 1000 watts PSU? so instead of answering that every time i am going to make another info thread well sort of.
> 
> First off before i begin no i have not reviewed any of these units nor do i claim any credit for it, Its all done by Techpowerup so all credit goes to them. Since Techpowerup does not have reviews for every single 1000 watts PSU i can only pick the ones they have reviewed which means that some models are not here and a model is not bad because its not here
> 
> *So lets be about it and start off with the Be Quiet Power Zone*


best
skyn3t


----------



## DrockinWV

This might be a lame question, but are there any optimal settings for a EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX I can use without upping the voltage? The card already does well on all the games I play but would just like a little bit more juice. Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## hasukka

Hey! Is anyone experiencing very loud noise with the MSI GTX 780 under stress? I've had some weird problems with it, after receiving and plugging in the card my defualt clocks were way over the default ones, under load the clock was 1152mhz for some reason. Obviously the temps and the Fan was going crazy, luckily I ran Heaven 4.0 before hardcore gaming. After Installing MSI Gaming App it seems Silent mode is the closest to the default OC profile. It runs boost at 1058mhz.

I downclocked it quite a bit with Afterburner to the normal "Gaming mode" clocks, the problem now is the fan, it makes A LOT of noise. blows like hell under stress. Temps are around 67-71c under load (1hour of BF4)

Not sure what was up with the default clocks on my unit. I also have an MSI Z87 G45 motherboard and it has this "VGA Boost" feature that kicks in when you have an MSI GPU and MSI Mobo. Apparently it gives more volts and clocks the card automatically. No way it should be this much though.

Any ideas on the matter?

Before Installing the GTX 780 I had an MSI GTX 770, I uninstalled the drivers before taking out the card and putting in the 780. Even under load the cooler on 770 was very quiet. The temps were also lower, but afaik GTX 780 is supposed to run a bit hotter than 770.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For who is looking into a PSU according to the CPU and GPU here is a huge very explained thread by our PSU Guru @shilka.
> 
> I was going to update the OP with this info about a week ago but I could not do it since workload but here we are. Thank you shilka for you great work on PSU information.
> PS: this infor and link is found in the OP.
> 
> *Power Supplies thread and comparasion by our PSU Guru shilka.*
> 
> *700 / 750 watts comparison thread by shilka*
> *1000-1050 watts comparison thread by shilka*
> best
> skyn3t


You forgot the last one
http://www.overclock.net/t/1483789/1200-1350-watts-comparison-thread#post_22141960


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You forgot the last one
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1483789/1200-1350-watts-comparison-thread#post_22141960


----------



## blackhole2013

Should I get a 1440p 27 inch monitor will the 780 run games smooth ...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Should I get a 1440p 27 inch monitor will the 780 run games smooth ...


Not every single game out at everything cranked to max, if you want max eye candy and 60+ FPS you need two cards for 1440P


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Should I get a 1440p 27 inch monitor will the 780 run games smooth ...


He is right on my classy everything on ultra in bf4 with a high oc I stay around 105 fps avg with my 4930k that is a cpu intensive game though. In games that are gpu dependent you will want 2. I have my 27 in oc to 120hz so 2 780s would work well. Great thing about 1440p is you dont really need aa so you gain a little performance there.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not every single game out at everything cranked to max, if you want max eye candy and 60+ FPS you need two cards for 1440P


I guess I will wait for the GTX 880 that should be good for 1440p


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Any 780 owners here thinking about grabbing another one for SLI before they slowly die out? Not to sure about maxwell currently and a second 780 would be nice with the upcoming ASUS 1440p 120hz monitor.


Im getting ready to pick up my second one and possibly a third. I really want that rog gsync monitor but I also wanna do surround with the monitors I have. Just need 1 more of those to make 3 for surround. I need to get rid of this gtx 770 dc2oc and my old rig hopefully.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133489

There is a reference one right here. That's the one I've got


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I guess I will wait for the GTX 880 that should be good for 1440p


Honestly I would just grab a second 780 used you can pick one up for a good price if you ask around. I dont think the 880 is going to live up to all the hype I would wait for the refresh of the 880s before upgrading again. Even the 880 shouldnt beat out the 780ti and 2 780s are more powerful then a 880 and the price tags will be high like any new nvidia card release.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I guess I will wait for the *GTX 880 that should be good for 1440p*


Not quite...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Honestly I would just *grab a second 780* used you can pick one up for a good price if you ask around. I *dont think the 880 is going to live up to all the hype* I would wait for the refresh of the 880s before upgrading again. Even the 880 shouldnt beat out the 780ti and 2 780s are more powerful then a 880 and the price tags will be high like any new nvidia card release.


Doc is right! Expect a 20% increase at best from the GM110 full core parts, shaders and cuda cores are more efficient but that's it!
Nvidia is starting to take the intel way: TIC- TOC! TIC is a very good part increase from the last generation, TOC is a mere refresh or a slightly increase part!
Blame it on the lack of competition! AMD is not picking up the pace CPU or GPU wise, playing catching up only! Today's war is all about efficiency and low power consumption parts, AMD shifted the focus on high powered chips! That leaves us power users with a high price CPU/GPU market at Intel/Nvidia mercenary bidding!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## shilka

1440P needs raw power more then higher clock speed or more VRAM


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Apparently it only affects GTX 780 users, not 780Ti or Titan (at least i do not have any reports indicating it) but we are addressing the issue!


Hooray! I'm dead in the water too! with my 3 780's...Any idea when a fix is coming? I can flash back to original, but would rather wait if new Bios is on the way soon.

Thanks!

-M


----------



## djthrottleboi

sometime this week i will be a member of this club.









just bought this http://www.overclock.net/t/1485205/gigabyte-gtx780


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not quite...
> Doc is right! Expect a 20% increase at best from the GM110 full core parts, shaders and cuda cores are more efficient but that's it!
> Nvidia is starting to take the intel way: TIC- TOC! TIC is a very good part increase from the last generation, TOC is a mere refresh or a slightly increase part!
> Blame it on the lack of competition! AMD is not picking up the pace CPU or GPU wise, playing catching up only! Today's war is all about efficiency and low power consumption parts, AMD shifted the focus on high powered chips! That leaves us power users with a high price CPU/GPU market at Intel/Nvidia mercenary bidding!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hell, Id blame it more on TSMC for their difficulties with 20nm. If it weren't for those issues, I am sure we would see a legitimate increase in performance with first gen of Maxwell. It was suppose to start out on 20nm, but sounds like itll stick to 28nm, and the GM204 part (GK104 successor) will be in the GTX880, then the refresh should have the GM210 (Successor to GK110) in 20nm.

Obviously this is all speculation, but its what I am expecting right now.


----------



## mtbiker033

so I finally went to give the voltage unlock a try first and it appears it doesn't work with my cards? I got the invalid message back from following the guide of opening a command window on msiafterburner, then typing the two commands. If I am right these cards don't support the soft voltage mod?

Does the skyn3t bios fix this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so I finally went to give the voltage unlock a try first and it appears it doesn't work with my cards? I got the invalid message back from following the guide of opening a command window on msiafterburner, then typing the two commands. If I am right these cards don't support the soft voltage mod?
> 
> Does the skyn3t bios fix this?


do the bios mod the FTW's have beefed up vrm's and other comp's i think you might be able to pull 1.3v. i can mod if you want.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do the bios mod the FTW's have beefed up vrm's and other comp's i think you might be able to pull 1.3v. i can mod if you want.


ok cool will try that then!

Thanks!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not every single game out at everything cranked to max, if you want max eye candy and 60+ FPS you need two cards for 1440P


Pretty much this in a nutshell.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so I finally went to give the voltage unlock a try first and it appears it doesn't work with my cards? I got the invalid message back from following the guide of opening a command window on msiafterburner, then typing the two commands. If I am right these cards don't support the soft voltage mod?
> 
> Does the skyn3t bios fix this?


Nop! it wont work! mtbiker033, remember one post i addressed you about your FTW's? That it would be better to get the Classys instead?
The volt mod does not work with your cards, they are custom but not quite the Classys PCB, so, no regular soft volt mod (requires NCP4206 voltage controller) or the Classys voltage tool (CHL8318) will work with your cards!
Perhaps the Rbby258 tool, get it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do the bios mod the FTW's have beefed up vrm's and other comp's i think you might be able to pull 1.3v. *i can mod if you want.*


What do you mod precisely to get the FTW's to 1,300V?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> I'm not trying to argue with you, but facts are facts, and it is a fact that a lot of people who have the GTX 780 cannot update 8.1 with update 1 when running the custom bios. there is even a thread located https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/725320/geforce-drivers/nvidia-drivers-crashing-after-windows-8-1-update-1/1/ that shows I'm not the only one with the problem. And all of us are running gtx 780 with some form of custom bios.
> 
> Yes the bios works without the update, but fact of the matter is that this update is required by microsoft to be installed if you plan to get security updates past the month of May.
> 
> I went as far as completely wiping my entire computer to try and find the cause, and this is the ONLY thing I have been able to do to enable myself to install the update AND use the nvidia driver/software without a bsod. I flashed both my cards back to the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.80. Update 1 installed flawlessly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Update 1 for Win 8.1 caused BSODs for me (page fault in nonpaged area)
> 
> Just want to confirm for others that rolling back the ROM to stock fixed my BSODs.
> 
> I had Skynet's ROM on my GTX 780 for at least 5 or 6 months now.
> After installing kb2919355 (Update 1, for Windows 8.1 x64) I started getting BSODs on boot just after the blue logo screen. It would come up with page_fault_in_nonpaged_area.
> 
> I tried doing a clean Windows re-install from nothing, same issue after the Update 1.
> 
> On nvidia forums I found a bunch of guys who had the same fault and after a few weeks they worked out we all had Skynet's ROM.
> 
> I rolled back to stock ROM. Installed Update 1. Everything works.
> 
> I'll monitor the forums for when this becomes a non-issue again and I'll go back to the awesome ROM from Skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> - bsod kb2919355 page fault in nonpaged area windows 8.1 update 1 -


I'm going to work on it cuz , looks like M$ are bugging my work and I can smell conspiracy. due the limited time it may be slow but I will start work on it today.


----------



## skyn3t

update 4/28/2014

Windows 8.1
3A. bios issue.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, All bios done and has been send out to @Occamrazor. he will be responsible for bios beta test and feedback. he going to report everything to me so keeps eyes open for update start from tomorrow.
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> EVGA.GTX780-80.10.3A.00.80 - BD
> EVGA.GTX780-80.10.3A.00.80 - PWL - 600
> EVGA.GTX780-80.10.3A.00.80 - PWL
> EVGA.GTX780-80.10.3A.00.80 - VOLT
> EVGA.GTX780.ACX-80.10.37.00.80 - BD
> EVGA.GTX780.ACX-80.10.37.00.80 - PWL - 600
> EVGA.GTX780.ACX-80.10.37.00.80 - PWL
> EVGA.GTX780.ACX-80.10.37.00.80 - VOLT
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

*OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*

We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!









PM me!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! it wont work! mtbiker033, remember one post i addressed you about your FTW's? That it would be better to get the Classys instead?
> The volt mod does not work with your cards, they are custom but not quite the Classys PCB, so, no regular soft volt mod (requires NCP4206 voltage controller) or the Classys voltage tool (CHL8318) will work with your cards!
> Perhaps the Rbby258 tool, get it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_100
> What do you mod precisely to get the FTW's to 1,300V?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


in kepler bios tweaker he can try setting the voltage values but he has to set a higher default tdp and default power target in the power table for this. Many cards dont allow for the voltage to go above 1212 but i figure since a FTW is a evga design and not a reference design he should be able to set the voltage to 1.3 as most of the components on that card are also beefed up to take more voltage. He should set a minimum of 350W for power target and tdp as he wants to be sure there is enough power floating around and then raise max to 400-450W to see if he can push that much(water recommended).

Note: that reference designs wont go above 1212 but all special edition cards like the lightning, classified, and GHZ edition will do so and the bios method is good because you dont have to set it to start in all os'es. I have three os'es so i will mod my bios voltages, power table, boost table, and my clocks.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok cool will try that then!
> 
> Thanks!!


You have to flash the BIOS to one of Skyn3t's to be able to exceed the 1.21v cap with the voltage modification.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*
> 
> We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I might be interested. Ill PM if you guys still need testers when I am back at school and using my system in 2 weeks.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*
> 
> We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I've got 8.1 Update 1, how does the operating system effect the BIOS? Either way, if you update the EVGA FTW BIOS' I'll try it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> I've got 8.1 Update 1, how does the operating system effect the BIOS? Either way, if you update the EVGA FTW BIOS' I'll try it.


Let me rephrase it:

*OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there with the card not recognized after the update with modded bios!*

We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!









PM me!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> in kepler bios tweaker he can try setting the voltage values but he has to set a higher default tdp and default power target in the power table for this. *Many cards dont allow for the voltage to go above 1212* but i figure since a FTW is a evga design and not a reference design *he should be able to set the voltage to 1.3* as most of the components on that card are also beefed up to take more voltage. He should set a minimum of 350W for power target and tdp as he wants to be sure there is enough power floating around and then raise max to 400-450W to see if he can push that much(water recommended).
> 
> Note: *that reference designs wont go above 1212* but all *special edition cards like the lightning, classified, and GHZ edition will do so* and the bios method is good because you dont have to set it to start in all os'es. I have three os'es so i will mod my bios voltages, power table, boost table, and my clocks.


Reference cards - standard Nvidia PCB's with NCP4206 voltage controller
Custom cards - custom PCB's by several brands with altered VRM's power section with several voltage controllers (NCP4206/08, CHL8318, ASP1212)





No card can go over 1,212V without some software or hardware modification due to driver restriction to 1,212V!
Reference cards (Titan/780 NOT the 780Ti as its NOT reference) have the voltage controller NCP4206 that can be directly controlled with the AB volt mod (look in my SIG) to 1.300V and with the Zawarudos tool up to 1,600V (again look in my SIG)
GHZ cards have partial soft mod working because the cards use a 8+2 phase with the NCP4208!
Classified cards can go up to 1,350V with the Classified voltage tool and 780Ti to 1,500V!
Lightnings are directly supported with AB to 1,350V!
ASUS DCUII can have partial overvoltage and all 780Ti can be hardmoded (soldering resistances)!
*We mod bios with HEX tools, not KBT!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! it wont work! mtbiker033, remember one post i addressed you about your FTW's? That it would be better to get the Classys instead?
> The volt mod does not work with your cards, they are custom but not quite the Classys PCB, so, no regular soft volt mod (requires NCP4206 voltage controller) or the Classys voltage tool (CHL8318) will work with your cards!
> Perhaps the Rbby258 tool, get it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_100
> What do you mod precisely to get the FTW's to 1,300V?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


that's right, thanks for the reminder! will try the bios flash and report back!

Thanks!


----------



## karimzodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reference cards - standard Nvidia PCB's with NCP4206 voltage controller
> Custom cards - custom PCB's by several brands with altered VRM's power section with several voltage controllers (NCP4206/08, CHL8318, ASP1212)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No card can go over 1,212V without some software or hardware modification due to driver restriction to 1,212V!
> Reference cards (Titan/780 NOT the 780Ti as its NOT reference) have the voltage controller NCP4206 that can be directly controlled with the AB volt mod (look in my SIG) to 1.300V and with the Zawarudos tool up to 1,600V (again look in my SIG)
> GHZ cards have partial soft mod working because the cards use a 8+2 phase with the NCP4208!
> Classified cards can go up to 1,350V with the Classified voltage tool and 780Ti to 1,500V!
> Lightnings are directly supported with AB to 1,350V!
> ASUS DCUII can have partial overvoltage and all 780Ti can be hardmoded (soldering resistances)!
> *We mod bios with HEX tools, not KBT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks








But whats about the Galaxy GTX 780 HOF?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reference cards - standard Nvidia PCB's with NCP4206 voltage controller
> Custom cards - custom PCB's by several brands with altered VRM's power section with several voltage controllers (NCP4206/08, CHL8318, ASP1212)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No card can go over 1,212V without some software or hardware modification due to driver restriction to 1,212V!
> Reference cards (Titan/780 NOT the 780Ti as its NOT reference) have the voltage controller NCP4206 that can be directly controlled with the AB volt mod (look in my SIG) to 1.300V and with the Zawarudos tool up to 1,600V (again look in my SIG)
> GHZ cards have partial soft mod working because the cards use a 8+2 phase with the NCP4208!
> Classified cards can go up to 1,350V with the Classified voltage tool and 780Ti to 1,500V!
> Lightnings are directly supported with AB to 1,350V!
> ASUS DCUII can have partial overvoltage and all 780Ti can be hardmoded (soldering resistances)!
> *We mod bios with HEX tools, not KBT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


so it doesn't work for you? i have gotten some non-reference 700 series cards to work with bios flashing for the odd guy who came to the 600 series unlocked voltage but it was only like 4 cards so maybe it was just a fluke. i will be using my card to do it as well. Tell me will HEX tools give me more control over the voltage? if so then how much control? also i have noticed that some cards do not respond well to software but work very well with the bios modding method . Is there a way to mod the drivers even? If we can mod the drivers then can we pull more on most cards by a simple bios mod?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so it doesn't work for you? i have gotten some non-reference 700 series cards to work with bios flashing for the odd guy who came to the 600 series unlocked voltage but it was only like 4 cards so maybe it was just a fluke. i will be using my card to do it as well. Tell me will HEX tools give me more control over the voltage? if so then how much control? also i have noticed that some cards do not respond well to software but work very well with the bios modding method . Is there a way to mod the drivers even? If we can mod the drivers then can we pull more on most cards by a simple bios mod?


It doesnt work for anybody, you cannot force the bios to go over 1,212V because even if you set the voltage over 1,212V, the drivers will not permit it!
You cannot have voltage control through the bios beyond 1,212V, again, drivers wont allow it and can introduce weird behavior! In the 780Ti case if you set it above 1,212V you experience crashes, black screens and BSOD´s!
Driver modding is very difficult and take alot of time, by the time we get to do it, a new version is already out, its not worth it!
Again: KBT is not for bios modding, it can help to change some parameters but others simply wont apply properly as KBT is a limited bios editor!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It doesnt work for anybody, you cannot force the bios to go over 1,212V because even if you set the voltage over 1,212V, the drivers will not permit it!
> You cannot have voltage control through the bios beyond 1,212V, again, drivers wont allow it and can introduce weird behavior! In the 780Ti case if you set it above 1,212V you experience crashes, black screens and BSOD´s!
> Driver modding is very difficult and take alot of time, by the time we get to do it, a new version is already out, its not worth it!
> Again: KBT is not for bios modding, it can help to change some parameters but others simply wont apply properly as KBT is a limited bios editor!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


ok then i will go learn how to use hex tools


----------



## hasukka

Can you tell me if GTX 780 is supposed to hit the target 79c temperature under stock settings? Getting some mixed information from other forums, people telling its normal that the card hits that target 79c temperature. Then again other people keep telling me that under stock profile settings the card should run at 60-70c temperatures depending on your case airflow.

My old GTX 770 sure didnt hit the target, even with overclocking, but the new 780 hits it quite fast. 1-2mins of Heaven 4.0.

Which is correct?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Can you tell me if GTX 780 is supposed to hit the target 79c temperature under stock settings? Getting some mixed information from other forums, people telling its normal that the card hits that target 79c temperature. Then again other people keep telling me that under stock profile settings the card should run at 60-70c temperatures depending on your case airflow.
> 
> My old GTX 770 sure didnt hit the target, even with overclocking, but the new 780 hits it quite fast. 1-2mins of Heaven 4.0.
> 
> Which is correct?


None and all!









Cards temperature depend on ambient temperature! The higher it is, the higher you will see idle and load temperatures!
Keep your room as cold as possible and your case with good airflow!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> None and all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards temperature depend on ambient temperature! The higher it is, the higher you will see idle and load temperatures!
> Keep your room as cold as possible and your case with good airflow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks, my room temperature is 20c and the case airflow is also decent enough. Quite irritated with the loud fan of MSI GTX 780 :/ goes crazy because its hitting that 79c all the time, even with stock settings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Thanks, my room temperature is 20c and the case airflow is also decent enough. Quite irritated with the loud fan of MSI GTX 780 :/ goes crazy because its hitting that 79c all the time, even with stock settings.


make a custom fan profile so that it runs higher than default settings before hits 60C and you wont reach 79C


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*
> 
> We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I've sent you a PM. Would like to test this!


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> make a custom fan profile so that it runs higher than default settings before hits 60C and you wont reach 79C


Alright thanks. That helped, 65%-75% before 70celsius and it stays at 71 quite well. Is the card supposed to be alot louder than 770? Though 40-50% fan speed kept 770 at 63-65c under stress.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Alright thanks. That helped, 65%-75% before 70celsius and it stays at 71 quite well. Is the card supposed to be alot louder than 770? Though 40-50% fan speed kept 770 at 63-65c under stress.


not sure but my 780 comes today and i'm about to find out how loud windforce gets.


----------



## Sindre2104

what is the trick with benchmarks in windows 8/8.1?
i seem to get extremely low scores in firestrike 5400 ish


----------



## L33tMasta

The thread is so cluttered with information that it's pribably better if I ask this here:

Can I soft mod my GTX 780 SC ACX for more voltage? If so, which guide do I use to do that?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> The thread is so cluttered with information that it's pribably better if I ask this here:
> 
> Can I soft mod my GTX 780 SC ACX for more voltage? If so, which guide do I use to do that?


You have everything you need in my SIG except the bios that you can get in the OP!








Start with my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Inside you have the link to the volt mod or you can click the link in my SIG!
Some 780 SC ACX Dual bios have a PCB similar to the FTW, if its the case you cannot do the volt mod due to the fact the card does not have the NCP4206 voltage controller!
You can check it when you execute the commands (ri3,20,99 or ri4,20,99) through AB interface to the voltage controller in the volt mod and the result is: "invalid"
If its the case you can try Rbby258 voltage tool here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## L33tMasta

I do not have a dual bios SC ACX, just a single. You provided me with the up to date BIOS via PM so tonight I'll test those out and then see about the volt mods and overclocking.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> I do not have a dual bios SC ACX, just a single. You provided me with the up to date BIOS via PM so tonight I'll test those out and then see about the volt mods and overclocking.


Just replied to you via PM!


----------



## djthrottleboi

780 just got here will be popping it in and filling out the form and best part is it has 2 8pin power connectors so more power!!!


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys green team needs some support. We are so close to winning. Red Team wins every year. I should have mentioned this earlier because today and tommorrow are the last days of the comp. Please come post some benches. At least Catzilla because that will give most points. All points get added to team total.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*
> 
> We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'm in! THANKS Skynet team for this fix!

Pm sent









Regards!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> I'm in! THANKS Skynet team for this fix!
> 
> Pm sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!


skyn*3*t, not skyn*e*t!


----------



## mtbiker033

I have a question about the 2nd bios on my FTW cards, anyone know what the second or (LN2 I think they call it?) bios has for settings? I was thinking about switching them over but I would love to know what I'm getting into first


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*
> 
> We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Count me in!


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*
> 
> We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


please count me in if it's not too late

I was using these two and can test the equivalent of either/both:
skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3.rom
skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT.rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

ok so with simple bios mods to 1212 and slight oc(the mem gets too9 hot and i will need to put this in my waterloop if i want to run cooler.) here's my new scores: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2081839 -3dmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8280964 -3dmark11

but i am happy with this as i can use it in all 3 os'es.


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

I purchased my rig this month, which version of bois I shall install on my EVGA GTX780?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> I purchased my rig this month, which version of bois I shall install on my EVGA GTX780?


it depends on the model number of your card, download gpuz and then it will show you the bios version of the card you have:



you can download gpuz here: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Thank you, sir!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> Thank you, sir!


my pleasure to assist! enjoy the new system!! the 780 is a beast!


----------



## StopItMeow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OK! ALL Windows 8.1 Update 1 users out there!*
> 
> We need beta testers for the new bios batch! Come and get it while its hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


PM sent, thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Are any of those bios compatible with my gigabyte? http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov i want to see if i can get higher.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only for the 780Ti! 780 only gets 1,350V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Incorrect, the latest version of the Classified tool also works for the regular 780 Classified as well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Are any of those bios compatible with my gigabyte? http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov i want to see if i can get higher.


If you are referring to the testing bios, its for an issue with the 780´s A1 with .37 and 3A bios with the windows 8.1 Update 1! it introduced BSOD´s after the update when installing drivers!
We are currently addressing the issue and will post the final bios update soon!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

i mean a normal bios i downgraded from 8.1 back to 8 pro a while back as 8.1 causes issues for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are referring to the testing bios, its for an issue with the 780´s A1 with .37 and 3A bios with the windows 8.1 Update 1! it introduced BSOD´s after the update when installing drivers!
> We are currently addressing the issue and will post the final bios update soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Incorrect, the latest version of the Classified tool also works for the regular 780 Classified as well.


No, its not incorrect, i meant the voltage for the 780 is 1,350V and the 780Ti is 1,500V with the Classified Voltage Tool!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are referring to the testing bios, its for an issue with the 780´s A1 with .37 and 3A bios with the windows 8.1 Update 1! it introduced BSOD´s after the update when installing drivers!
> We are currently addressing the issue and will post the final bios update soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I also have this problem!


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its not incorrect, i meant the voltage for the 780 is 1,350V and the 780Ti is 1,500V with the Classified Voltage Tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Check the Classified Owner's Club, the new classy tool allows 1.5v on the original 780 classified.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are referring to the testing bios, its for an issue with the 780´s A1 with .37 and 3A bios with the windows 8.1 Update 1! it introduced BSOD´s after the update when installing drivers!
> We are currently addressing the issue and will post the final bios update soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


i mean will one of the bios's on the first page work? i will be going back to 8.1 pro as soon as they get those updates done but during the ABmod instructions i get the 41 from the 3:20h but the abmod never kicks in in ab even though i have repeated the instructions numerous times.


----------



## Fishr

Hello guys

I will get my 780 delivered tonight and was hoping to find the hack for 3d software to accept it as a workstation card. Any ideas on where to get that from?

I will also post my OC results since i am buying the std 941boost oc version. So I will have to try and OC the little monster a bit more.


----------



## SDhydro

Wrong thread oops


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishr*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I will get my 780 delivered tonight and was hoping to find the hack for 3d software to accept it as a workstation card. Any ideas on where to get that from?
> 
> I will also post my OC results since i am buying the std 941boost oc version. So I will have to try and OC the little monster a bit more.


Which 3D software do you want to use? I use my 780 with standard BIOS for Maya, Mudbox, and loads of other creative content software, runs fine.


----------



## Fishr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Which 3D software do you want to use? I use my 780 with standard BIOS for Maya, Mudbox, and loads of other creative content software, runs fine.


I heard that there is a hack that can make your graphics card to be reccognized by 3d software in general as being a WS card. But to answer your question: Autocad Architecture ; Lumion and Vray


----------



## Fishr

Hello guys

I've just installed and OC'ed my Asus Gtx 780 Direct CU2 OC.

Here are my results. Please tell me if I am running within the margin of safety. I used EVGA Precision software and GPU-Z.

OC:

Power Target: 104%
Temp Target: 87
GPU offset: +150Mhz
Mem offset: +300Mhz

GPU clock: 1039; Boost: 1091

After a full Heaven benchmark with everything at everything at MAX and Tesselation:normal:

Temperature never went higher than 67degreesC. Voltage was usually at 1.100; the highest point was 1.125.

Results: 71.5 FPS; Score: 1801.

Please advise whether I should change anything or if the card is working ok and safe

Thanks you very much


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishr*
> 
> Hello guys
> I've just installed and OC'ed my Asus Gtx 780 Direct CU2 OC.
> Here are my results. Please tell me if I am running within the margin of safety. I used EVGA Precision software and GPU-Z.
> OC:
> Power Target: 104%
> Temp Target: 87
> GPU offset: +150Mhz
> Mem offset: +300Mhz
> GPU clock: 1039; Boost: 1091
> After a full Heaven benchmark with everything at everything at MAX and Tesselation:normal:
> Temperature never went higher than 67degreesC. Voltage was usually at 1.100; the highest point was 1.125.
> Results: 71.5 FPS; Score: 1801.
> Please advise whether I should change anything or if the card is working ok and safe
> Thanks you very much


Read my OC guide but disregard the voltage mods and LLC hack as it doesnt work with your card: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Keep your temps below 80C and you will be fine!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Check the Classified Owner's Club, the new classy tool allows 1.5v on the original 780 classified.


Actually its incorrect too!








JacobF told me that actually it allows 1,6V on both cards!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i mean will one of the bios's on the first page work? i will be going back to 8.1 pro as soon as they get those updates done but during the ABmod instructions i get the 41 from the 3:20h but the abmod never kicks in in ab even though i have repeated the instructions numerous times.


If your card bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx you have nothing to worry about, only cards with the .3A bios version have problems with the update!
We are addressing the problem and will post the fix soon!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If your card bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx you have nothing to worry about, only cards with the .3A bios version have problems with the update!
> We are addressing the problem and will post the fix soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


i have the 3A bios so i'm glad i asked. we have that stupid elpida ram too that gets really hot when oc'ed i will need water to add to the ram speed.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishr*
> 
> I heard that there is a hack that can make your graphics card to be reccognized by 3d software in general as being a WS card. But to answer your question: Autocad Architecture ; Lumion and Vray


You probably can, but I don't think it would be worth it, it probably won't be all that stable (hence defeating the purpose) and VRay works better on Geforce drivers anyways:

http://help.chaosgroup.com/vray/help/rt100/render_gpu.htm

Workstation drivers are becoming a bit of joke, I used to use an AMD V7900 workstation card with certified drivers and I'm not convinced that those drivers were any better or worse. And for VRay, as stated above, they were tested primarily with NVidia GTX Fermi and Kepler cards.

Edit: I also use VRay for Maya, works perfectly fine with the 780


----------



## Fishr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> You probably can, but I don't think it would be worth it, it probably won't be all that stable (hence defeating the purpose) and VRay works better on Geforce drivers anyways:
> 
> http://help.chaosgroup.com/vray/help/rt100/render_gpu.htm
> 
> Workstation drivers are becoming a bit of joke, I used to use an AMD V7900 workstation card with certified drivers and I'm not convinced that those drivers were any better or worse. And for VRay, as stated above, they were tested primarily with NVidia GTX Fermi and Kepler cards.
> 
> Edit: I also use VRay for Maya, works perfectly fine with the 780


Thanks a lot for the info... that really helped. I didn't know that WS graphics are not that highly rated anymore.


----------



## Fishr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my OC guide but disregard the voltage mods and LLC hack as it doesnt work with your card: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Keep your temps below 80C and you will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks mate.. u really helped a novice here







.. As for the OC guide, I will have a look in a few days when I get the time.

Thanks for everything

All the best


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishr*
> 
> Thanks mate.. u really helped a novice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. As for the OC guide, I will have a look in a few days when I get the time.
> 
> Thanks for everything
> 
> All the best


----------



## djthrottleboi

thief in surround with this card is phenomenal


----------



## Fishr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> You probably can, but I don't think it would be worth it, it probably won't be all that stable (hence defeating the purpose) and VRay works better on Geforce drivers anyways:
> 
> http://help.chaosgroup.com/vray/help/rt100/render_gpu.htm
> 
> Workstation drivers are becoming a bit of joke, I used to use an AMD V7900 workstation card with certified drivers and I'm not convinced that those drivers were any better or worse. And for VRay, as stated above, they were tested primarily with NVidia GTX Fermi and Kepler cards.
> 
> Edit: I also use VRay for Maya, works perfectly fine with the 780


My Autocad Architecture 2014 says that my graphics card is not certified. I have done a few test renders with my GPU-Z open and my GPU usage never went past 2%. Autocad says that my graphics card is not certified. I have done some digging and it seems that I either have to install some sort of hack to modify the product ID seen by each 3d software or, to change the certificate manually from the autocad certificate file. Ive tried using a quadro ID and the name Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 and it still doesn't accept it as certified. Can someone please help me understand the principle of this hack? If I manage to make one software work I will be able to emulate the process with other software.

The test renders were quite ok tbh but I think that is more thanks to the CPU than the GPU... ive got the 4770k clocked at 4.6ghz

Please advise since google search gets me nowhere


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishr*
> 
> My Autocad Architecture 2014 says that my graphics card is not certified. I have done a few test renders with my GPU-Z open and my GPU usage never went past 2%. Autocad says that my graphics card is not certified. I have done some digging and it seems that I either have to install some sort of hack to modify the product ID seen by each 3d software or, to change the certificate manually from the autocad certificate file. Ive tried using a quadro ID and the name Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 and it still doesn't accept it as certified. Can someone please help me understand the principle of this hack? If I manage to make one software work I will be able to emulate the process with other software.
> 
> The test renders were quite ok tbh but I think that is more thanks to the CPU than the GPU... ive got the 4770k clocked at 4.6ghz
> 
> Please advise since google search gets me nowhere


well if you are willing to hardmod you can change the device id to make it into a tesla. well half of it is still in the firmware so you will be modding the software as well.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishr*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info... that really helped. I didn't know that WS graphics are not that highly rated anymore.


I wouldn't say that WS cards are not highly rated by others, that's just my personal opinion. A hefty premium for a GPU that's normally based off older tech, but with driver support that's supposed to make the extra money worth it. Its not as far as I'm concerned, driver support stops after only a couple of years (at least for AMD).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishr*
> 
> My Autocad Architecture 2014 says that my graphics card is not certified. I have done a few test renders with my GPU-Z open and my GPU usage never went past 2%. Autocad says that my graphics card is not certified. I have done some digging and it seems that I either have to install some sort of hack to modify the product ID seen by each 3d software or, to change the certificate manually from the autocad certificate file. Ive tried using a quadro ID and the name Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 and it still doesn't accept it as certified. Can someone please help me understand the principle of this hack? If I manage to make one software work I will be able to emulate the process with other software.
> 
> The test renders were quite ok tbh but I think that is more thanks to the CPU than the GPU... ive got the 4770k clocked at 4.6ghz
> 
> Please advise since google search gets me nowhere


I have very little experience with Autocad, but this article may clear things up a bit: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/AutoDesk-AutoCAD-2013-GPU-Acceleration-164/

By the sounds of it, unless you do very very highly detailed and intensive 3D work, you won't have a problem with your Geforce card, the 680 fairs very well here in these test against Quadro/FirePro WS cards. What kind of work do you do?


----------



## escalibur

Hey skyn3t & Ed.

Here is newer BIOS version from my brand new MSI TF IV (B1) card. Your version is .1C while this one is .75.

Maybe you could mod this one and update the list with the newer version?









TFIV_80.80.21.00.75.zip 66k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hey skyn3t & Ed.
> 
> Here is newer BIOS version from my brand new MSI TF IV (B1) card. Your version is .1C while this one is .75.
> 
> Maybe you could mod this one and update the list with the newer version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFIV_80.80.21.00.75.zip 66k .zip file


Soon all bios will be updated to newer versions, it will take time as our own time is very limited!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Do I need to worry about the BIOS I am using, or is it only the 3A version that is having issues with Windows 8.1 Update 1?


----------



## doni007

To anyone who tried the new BIOS versions for BSoD issue for Windows 8.1 update 1, how are you guys finding them?

Personally, I had no issues with them.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Is anyone experiencing performance issues with the new nvidia firmware update? Seeing half performance with each card....


----------



## mtbiker033

FYI for future reference on the evga Dual FTW, the second bios allows PT to go to 110%, no change to additional voltage (stays +62mV).


----------



## gatesmarch

Hey guys, just ordered my EK block Anyway I figured while I was installing it I may as well upgrade my fittings to Monsoon. As usual I scoured the internet and ebay looking for the best deal. I came across this site http://www.jab-tech.com/monsoon/. Holy crap I can't believe these prices. *$18* cheaper than FrozenCpu and the shipping is cheaper. I had to share this because I've never seen such a drastic price difference and I've been dying to get my hands on these.


----------



## revro

anyone knows temps on 2 windforce cards on top of each other? i already have one 780 windforce so i am wondering what temps would be there if 2 or 3 of them were sandwiched? i also have extreme well aircooled rig so if someone had done something like that thanks for info

thank you
revro


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> anyone knows temps on 2 windforce cards on top of each other? i already have one 780 windforce so i am wondering what temps would be there if 2 or 3 of them were sandwiched? i also have extreme well aircooled rig so if someone had done something like that thanks for info
> 
> thank you
> revro


it's really dependent on your case airflow and ambient room temps.

from looking at your case I would think you should be fine, it looks like a well ventilated and good air cooling case. I'm sure the top card would have slightly higher temps but I doubt it would be limiting in any way. It also looks like your case has options for mounting fans on the side panel which could be intake or exhaust depending on which works better.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> anyone knows temps on 2 windforce cards on top of each other? i already have one 780 windforce so i am wondering what temps would be there if 2 or 3 of them were sandwiched? i also have extreme well aircooled rig so if someone had done something like that thanks for info
> 
> thank you
> revro


if your case is closed we'll just say there's no ice water in hell. lol seriously though these cards push the hot air out the sides of the card so you have to have a lot of airflow into the case and with these cards the same amount out so i would set the front fans in but rear and top mounts as exhaust unless you have a custom loop then you might have to create a side exhaust for the air if you will be modding. running them at stock you will be fine with switching the top and rear to exhaust though.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if your case is closed we'll just say there's no ice water in hell. lol seriously though these cards push the hot air out the sides of the card so you have to have a lot of airflow into the case and with these cards the same amount out so i would set the front fans in but rear and top mounts as exhaust unless you have a custom loop then you might have to create a side exhaust for the air if you will be modding. running them at stock you will be fine with switching the top and rear to exhaust though.


check out my rig and photos, i have 4 12cm wide side fans, 2 14cm top fans, 1 14cm bottom and 1 rear fan


----------



## Anoxy

I haven't been keeping up with this thread so I apologize if it has been mentioned many times, but after installing the latest Windows update, I've been having weird issues with my cards. Would the BIOS have anything to do with it....do we need an updated BIOS?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Has anyone experienced loss of FPS with the new nvidia beta driver? Even when installing previous versions, my fps has halved at some point.... Very disappointing and frustrating...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with this thread so I apologize if it has been mentioned many times, but after installing the latest Windows update, I've been having weird issues with my cards. Would the BIOS have anything to do with it....do we need an updated BIOS?


There is an issue with the 780 and the Update 1, we are currently addressing the case and will post a fix soon!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## levism99

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d2z5e/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> check out my rig and photos, i have 4 12cm wide side fans, 2 14cm top fans, 1 14cm bottom and 1 rear fan


oh then with those four fans on the side panel you will have no worries. Actually with that setup the side panel should be exhaust with the back being exhaust and top and front intake. then the cards hot air would be blown out of the case directly and quickly. with just 1212 this card gets hot so you dont want it exhausting past other components. lol you can make all fans besides the side panel fans intake.


----------



## pez

Hell, going with a AIO watercooler for the CPU might help ya some, too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hell, going with a AIO watercooler for the CPU might help ya some, too.


only thing that suxx about aio's is he also has to find the right mount so he can cool the vrm's and all properly.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> only thing that suxx about aio's is he also has to find the right mount so he can cool the vrm's and all properly.


Talking about the CPU







.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Talking about the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh lol i already assumed he was going to have a top mounted 240 rad


----------



## revro

well my case has the option to put a 240mm radiator under the top yellowy thingie, but i have 2 left hands to mess with WC


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well my case has the option to put a 240mm radiator under the top yellowy thingie, but i have 2 left hands to mess with WC


that case has perfect venti


----------



## mark96

Just Overclocked my 780 to 1228MHz on the core and 1675MHz on the memory.

My firestrike seems a bit low, 11500 graphics score.
Is this normal for a 780 at these clocks?


----------



## TwoCables

I need some help. I kind of hate it when I see people do what I'm doing here in this thread, but:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487513/gtx-780-directcu-ii-throttling-back-to-100-stock-at-70-c-can-i-make-it-stop


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> Just Overclocked my 780 to 1228MHz on the core and 1675MHz on the memory.
> 
> My firestrike seems a bit low, 11500 graphics score.
> Is this normal for a 780 at these clocks?


Just a suggestion:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Don't forget to add the rigbuilder list to your signature when done, or it will not show in your sig.

Makes it easier for others to help you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I need some help. I kind of hate it when I see people do what I'm doing here in this thread, but:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487513/gtx-780-directcu-ii-throttling-back-to-100-stock-at-70-c-can-i-make-it-stop


upload your bios and i will mod it so it doesn't throttle if thats still a issue.


----------



## mark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just a suggestion:
> 
> Makes it easier for others to help you.


Ok done that


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload your bios and i will mod it so it doesn't throttle if thats still a issue.


It doesn't throttle in Crysis 3, and the temp maxed out at 72. My core went right to 1032 MHz from the very beginning and stayed there even as the temp went up past 50, 60 and then 70. The voltage stayed steady too, 1.175V (1.168V in GPU-Z 0.7.8).

I was told that this throttling is a bit normal with artifact scanners for the 600 and 700 series. If that's true, then does that mean that I can't test for stability with an artifact scanner?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It doesn't throttle in Crysis 3, and the temp maxed out at 72. My core went right to 1032 MHz from the very beginning and stayed there even as the temp went up past 50, 60 and then 70. The voltage stayed steady too, 1.175V (1.168V in GPU-Z 0.7.8).
> 
> I was told that this throttling is a bit normal with artifact scanners for the 600 and 700 series. If that's true, then does that mean that I can't test for stability with an artifact scanner?


well the best way to test for instability is the 3dmark benchmarks and real gaming in demanding games like battlefield 4 and crysis and if you dont see any artifacts or or wierd lag or other behaviors then the card is stable. did you have a bios mod done to this card?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well the best way to test for instability is the 3dmark benchmarks and real gaming in demanding games like battlefield 4 and crysis and if you dont see any artifacts or or wierd lag or other behaviors then the card is stable. did you have a bios mod done to this card?


Nope, it's still factory stock, except for my overclock now.

I'll just play lots of Crysis 3 over the coming weeks. I'm really loving the performance compared to my 580, so this will be the most fun I've ever had testing the stability of an overclock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Nope, it's still factory stock, except for my overclock now.
> 
> I'll just play lots of Crysis 3 over the coming weeks. I'm really loving the performance compared to my 580, so this will be the most fun I've ever had testing the stability of an overclock.


create a custom fan profile to keep those temps in check and thhat is why you are throttling btw. at stock the gpu power table is configured to give you just enough power to run and be stable. i found this out because when i modded my bios i realized performance went up at those same lvl's of power. so anytime to oc yes you can run it but still you have less power to play with than you think. Also take into account that the memory gets really hot quick so if you notice artifacting then bring your mem clock down till you get better cooling on it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> create a custom fan profile to keep those temps in check and thhat is why you are throttling btw. at stock the gpu power table is configured to give you just enough power to run and be stable. i found this out because when i modded my bios i realized performance went up at those same lvl's of power. so anytime to oc yes you can run it but still you have less power to play with than you think. Also take into account that the memory gets really hot quick so if you notice artifacting then bring your mem clock down till you get better cooling on it.


I've always had a custom fan profile going, keeping my temps at about 70 or below. I'm only allowing them to go higher to see if I'll get throttling in Crysis 3, and 72 is where it seems to max out and no throttling occurs. In artifact scanning, throttling begins to occur at around 50 degrees, and it gradually throttles more and more and more as the temperature gets higher and higher and higher.

I'm keeping my memory at stock for now even though this card has Hynix chips. The DirectCU II card has no heatsinks on the memory, so that makes me afraid of overclocking the memory.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I've always had a custom fan profile going, keeping my temps at about 70 or below. I'm only allowing them to go higher to see if I'll get throttling in Crysis 3, and 72 is where it seems to max out and no throttling occurs. In artifact scanning, throttling begins to occur at around 50 degrees, and it gradually throttles more and more and more as the temperature gets higher and higher and higher.
> 
> I'm keeping my memory at stock for now even though this card has Hynix chips. The DirectCU II card has no heatsinks on the memory, so that makes me afraid of overclocking the memory.


i can adjust the card for you at anytime so let me know if you want me too. besides i could give you more oc'ing headroom.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can adjust the card for you at anytime so let me know if you want me too. besides i could give you more oc'ing headroom.


Oh, y'know, that's not a bad idea because then I could use artifact scanners. Still, I've never liked waiting for an artifact scanner. lol I'll give it some serious consideration! Thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, y'know, that's not a bad idea because then I could use artifact scanners. Still, I've never liked waiting for an artifact scanner. lol I'll give it some serious consideration! Thank you!


no problem.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem.


A question just occurred to me: So, skyn3t's BIOS doesn't take care of this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> A question just occurred to me: So, skyn3t's BIOS doesn't take care of this?


they do but it is a question of if one of those bios match your card. i cant use their bios so i modded my own. even though i tend to mod my own out of preference. so yes if it matches one of those use it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they do but it is a question of if one of those bios match your card. i cant use their bios so i modded my own. even though i tend to mod my own out of preference. so yes if it matches one of those use it.


Yep, there's a matching one. So, I might give it a shot.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep, there's a matching one. So, I might give it a shot.


awesome. i assumed that most people in this thread used these already and the ones stock were because there's not one for their card yet. like mine.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> awesome. i assumed that most people in this thread used these already and the ones stock were because there's not one for their card yet. like mine.


Well, I just came here because I had a question.

Anyway, I don't know if it's a good thing to be assuming that. I would think that it's better to ask.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, I just came here because I had a question.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if it's a good thing to be assuming that. I would think that it's better to ask.


eh its common that something is modded and stock is reaally rare hence overclock.net but i did ask remember?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well the best way to test for instability is the 3dmark benchmarks and real gaming in demanding games like battlefield 4 and crysis and if you dont see any artifacts or or wierd lag or other behaviors then the card is stable. did you have a bios mod done to this card?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh its common that something is modded and stock is reaally rare hence overclock.net but i did ask remember?


Be that as it may, it's much less common for people on here to have a modified BIOS on their video card(s) than it is for people to have an overclocked video card. It's also less common for people to simply have an overclocked card than it is to have an overclocked CPU.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Be that as it may, it's much less common for people on here to have a modified BIOS on their video card(s) than it is for people to have an overclocked video card. It's also less common for people to simply have an overclocked card than it is to have an overclocked CPU.


good point. i oc'ed everything but the hd's in my comp and am currently trying to figure out how to mod the 4th nibble on my 780 so i can alter the device id hardstrap to make it a titan.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> good point. i oc'ed everything but the hd's in my comp and am currently trying to figure out how to mod the 4th nibble on my 780 so i can alter the device id hardstrap to make it a titan.


Yep, and I'm on the more casual side of things. OCN isn't just for people who want to take everything to the extreme. OCN is for every kind of geek.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep, and I'm on the more casual side of things. OCN isn't just for people who want to take everything to the extreme. OCN is for every kind of geek.


yeah i know lol. i learned how to do a lot here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i know lol. i learned how to do a lot here.


I'm just sayin', like, one can never assume anything about others on here. You got people who will never ever ever ever overclock anything. Ever. Then, you have people who even want to overclock their digital watch, their cordless phone, their alarm clock... etc.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> good point. i oc'ed everything but the hd's in my comp and am currently trying to figure out how to mod the 4th nibble on my 780 so *i can alter the device id hardstrap to make it a titan*.


Keep trying... i did that with my old 590´s to no avail, even with modded inf. i couldn't install drivers!








As there is no Titan with 3GB, the drivers wont work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm just sayin', like, one can never assume anything about others on here. You got people who will never ever ever ever overclock anything. Ever. Then, you have people who even want to overclock their digital watch, their cordless phone, their alarm clock... etc.


Heck, i even OC´ed my car to 180HP!








If the bios is giving you headaches send me the original so i can custom it to you!








Your card is probably hitting power limit before temperature limit kicks in!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Keep trying... i did that with my old 590´s to no avail, even with modded inf. i couldn't install drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As there is no Titan with 3GB, the drivers wont work!
> Heck, i even OC´ed my car to 180HP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the bios is giving you headaches send me the original so i can custom it to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card is probably hitting power limit before temperature limit kicks in!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Then the power limit of 110% must not be enough for artifact scanning, but plenty for everything else. Hmm...

Now I have two generous offers to modify my BIOS. God I love OCN. lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> Just Overclocked my 780 to 1228MHz on the core and 1675MHz on the memory.
> 
> My firestrike seems a bit low, 11500 graphics score.
> Is this normal for a 780 at these clocks?


You can compare on Futuremark or in the FireStrike threads first page spreadsheets of member's scores., but bear in mind most scores will be for overclocked cpu and gpu together.


----------



## santrik

Hey fellahs.

I've got a Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 Rev.2 OC, with 2 8-pins. The ASIC value is at 84.2% so it's oc abilities are pretty darn good. Getting to 1,28Ghz on air @ 1.212v.

So my question is, how high would I be able to bump the volt when I watercool it with a full cover EKWB block? I've already killed a Titan volting a bit too much, but that was back when I was young and unexperienced ... about 3 months ago.

So I've understood that 1.325v with a good waterblock, like the one I've ordered is ay-okay.. But would 1.45v be way too much for h2o? Is like 1.4 and beyond a "LN2 area"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Hey fellahs.
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 Rev.2 OC, with 2 8-pins. The ASIC value is at 84.2% so it's oc abilities are pretty darn good. Getting to 1,28Ghz on air @ 1.212v.
> 
> So my question is, how high would I be able to bump the volt when I watercool it with a full cover EKWB block? I've already killed a Titan volting a bit too much, but that was back when I was young and unexperienced ... about 3 months ago.
> 
> So I've understood that 1.325v with a good waterblock, like the one I've ordered is ay-okay.. But would 1.45v be way too much for h2o? Is like 1.4 and beyond a "LN2 area"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can burn your card with stock volts...








All Titan/780 reference series have weak VRM's with some not-so-good-lower-grade VRM components; not only you have silicon lottery in OC but you also have a lottery in quality control, that's why there are warranties but nowadays we have to be looking at the after sale services when buying something! EVGA comes to mind in that area, excellent RMA service and we have a in-the-house EVGA Rep JacobF that is one of the good guys and helps out anyone in distress!








To be on the safe side keep voltages below 1,300V, but you must understand that all is dynamic inside the chip and high voltage will permit high amperage with excessive heat and that will burn the card for sure! All depends on the load the card has, your card fully loaded will generate over 400W of heat with low voltage, games are not among the software that loads the cuda cores fully (mining does)!
Keep an eye out on the power %, that will tell you the wattage, it can go up even with the cores at 99% usage and will still climb!
Read my article about it:

_"Voltage is not to worry about but the amperage drawn by the voltage increase, you can limit the TDP at a "safe" level (depends on the card) with the AB slider (thus limiting the amperage), make the necessary calculations with my formula to find the maximum drawn wattage:

*aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

Then convert it to Amps:

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by the voltage V in volts (V):

*I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*

Knowing that: 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

The only voltage you can control is the core, so:

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Lets think "safe" but at the same time not restraining the chip: *360A x 80% = 288A*

*Amps to Watts:*

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the current I in amps (A), times the voltage V in volts (V):
*I(A) × V(V) = P(W)*

288A x 1,20V = 245.6W
288A x 1.30V = 374.4W
288A x 1.40V = 403.2W

You can go lower depending on the cards needs! As every card is different in power draw you have to fiddle with it to find your best "safe" limit!







"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Then the power limit of 110% must not be enough for artifact scanning, but plenty for everything else. Hmm...
> 
> Now I have two *generous* offers to modify my BIOS. God I love OCN. lol


Look whos talking...








You are one of the OCN faces when it comes to help out!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## santrik

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can burn your card with stock volts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Titan/780 reference series have weak VRM's with some not-so-good-lower-grade VRM components; not only you have silicon lottery in OC but you also have a lottery in quality control, that's why there are warranties but nowadays we have to be looking at the after sale services when buying something! EVGA comes to mind in that area, excellent RMA service and we have a in-the-house EVGA Rep JacobF that is one of the good guys and helps out anyone in distress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be on the safe side keep voltages below 1,300V, but you must understand that all is dynamic inside the chip and high voltage will permit high amperage with excessive heat and that will burn the card for sure! All depends on the load the card has, your card fully loaded will generate over 400W of heat with low voltage, games are not among the software that loads the cuda cores fully (mining does)!
> Keep an eye out on the power %, that will tell you the wattage, it can go up even with the cores at 99% usage and will still climb!
> Read my article about it:
> 
> _"Voltage is not to worry about but the amperage drawn by the voltage increase, you can limit the TDP at a "safe" level (depends on the card) with the AB slider (thus limiting the amperage), make the necessary calculations with my formula to find the maximum drawn wattage:
> 
> *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*
> 
> Then convert it to Amps:
> 
> The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by the voltage V in volts (V):
> 
> *I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*
> 
> Knowing that: 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> The only voltage you can control is the core, so:
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Lets think "safe" but at the same time not restraining the chip: *360A x 80% = 288A*
> 
> *Amps to Watts:*
> 
> The power P in watts (W) is equal to the current I in amps (A), times the voltage V in volts (V):
> *I(A) × V(V) = P(W)*
> 
> 288A x 1,20V = 245.6W
> 288A x 1.30V = 374.4W
> 288A x 1.40V = 403.2W
> 
> You can go lower depending on the cards needs! As every card is different in power draw you have to fiddle with it to find your best "safe" limit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)






Well thanks,

this is a god damned science that I'm not understanding to it's fullest.. I'm not mining, thats for sure. I'm gaming with my GPU on a single 1080p 144hz monitor, mostly BF4, so I want them FPS to go sky high so my screen has to do it's duty. I'll just go very slow in the beginning and keep track of that TDP as I raise the volt slowly.

Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Keep trying... i did that with my old 590´s to no avail, even with modded inf. i couldn't install drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As there is no Titan with 3GB, the drivers wont work!
> Heck, i even OC´ed my car to 180HP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the bios is giving you headaches send me the original so i can custom it to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card is probably hitting power limit before temperature limit kicks in!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


well hardstrap is only half the job as you have to edit the softstrap as well. The drivers are looking for the device id and all we have to do is figure out tht fourth nibble. There are people who however converted the 780 to a tesla. Then if you find the bit that controls memory in the bios you can convert the bios to 3gb. you just have to be willing to brick it. are you using linux for this? here is one thread i am using for reference as these guys are showing their whole trial and error process http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/ and though they are aiming for tesla's and quadro cards the methods are the same.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> 
> Well thanks,
> 
> this is a god damned science that I'm not understanding to it's fullest.. I'm not mining, thats for sure. I'm gaming with my GPU on a single 1080p 144hz monitor, mostly BF4, so I want them FPS to go sky high so my screen has to do it's duty. I'll just go very slow in the beginning and keep track of that TDP as I raise the volt slowly.
> 
> Thanks again.


First, to have a flawless card (have what we payed for) then OC it safely...
Safely?!!? Nah! That doesn't exist! There will always be risks associated with OC!
So, bottom line for me is as a gamer: i OC my cards to the extend of my needs, each game is different and behave differently with OC'ed cards, then i have different OC's with different games!
I don't care about a stable OC for all games as all game engines load the cards differently, if i settle for a overall stable OC for all software i end up with low average OC!









Read my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

And my article on TDP:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well hardstrap is only half the job as you have to edit the softstrap as well. The drivers are looking for the device id and all we have to do is figure out tht fourth nibble. There are people who however converted the 780 to a tesla. Then if you find the bit that controls memory in the bios you can convert the bios to 3gb. you just have to be willing to brick it. are you using linux for this? here is one thread i am using for reference as these guys are showing their whole trial and error process http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/ and though they are aiming for tesla's and quadro cards the methods are the same.


Why do you want to convert the 780 into a Titan? For the kicks of it?


----------



## skupples

Don't you haveto hard mod gk110 to do the quadro/Tesla mod?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't you haveto hard mod gk110 to do the quadro/Tesla mod?


Yap!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Why do you want to convert the 780 into a Titan? For the kicks of it?


double precision capabilities and i want to see what other titan benefits we can get without paying extra lol. only thing i dont like about fp64 is that it reduces the efficiency of fp32.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't you haveto hard mod gk110 to do the quadro/Tesla mod?


yeah its only adding/removing resistors then editing the bios really.(or at least thats as simple as i can put it and dont forget to measure







)


----------



## SilverGT

I picked up a practically new EVGA 780 off ebay for $380. It has the gelid icy installed and im stable at 1254mhz core with load temps of 54c playing bf4 or crysis 3 maxed out. This is an awesome card, i need to push the voltage more cause I seem to have plenty of room temp wise.


----------



## hypespazm

got a 780 SC from EVGA looking to flash bios.. current bios is 80.10.3A.00.80 what is reccomended for me guys?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> got a 780 SC from EVGA looking to flash bios.. current bios is 80.10.3A.00.80 what is reccomended for me guys?


Reference or ACX? You have them in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
Also EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reference or ACX? You have them in the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> Also EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have the reference. ive flashed before which bios do you reccomend? its the 780 reference SC


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look whos talking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the OCN faces when it comes to help out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Aw man, thank you.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I have the reference. ive flashed before which bios do you reccomend? its the 780 reference SC


3A:
780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
[*] EVGA 780 SC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

Would be suitable.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> 3A:
> 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
> [*] EVGA 780 SC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> Would be suitable.


I think I have flashed now how should I confirm the flash? what should be different?


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I think I have flashed now how should I confirm the flash? what should be different?


The new bios clocks should be different from stock bios.


----------



## hypespazm

he new GPUZ clock bios is 941mhz my bandwidth is 288.4 GB/s EDIT. the only thing that changed was the default clock from 941 mhz to 954 mhz... should i try flashing again?

gpuz.gif 26k .gif file


22222.gif 27k .gif file


edit 2 should i flash the hydro copper on to my card? I see that there are substantial gains on that bios flash? just looking for some advice

Power target actually reaches 150% now so I do believe the flash must've worked


----------



## mtbiker033

attempting to flash the sky bios on my dual FTW's, using EZ3Flash. I am on bios 2 so I used gpuz to save those to file before hand.

I have the bios file saved to my EZ3Flash folder and named x.rom. I start EZ3Flash and just to get my bearings typed the command for help, "nvflash --help" but when I hit enter, EZ3Flash closes?


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> he new GPUZ clock bios is 941mhz my bandwidth is 288.4 GB/s EDIT. the only thing that changed was the default clock from 941 mhz to 954 mhz... should i try flashing again?
> 
> gpuz.gif 26k .gif file
> 
> 
> 22222.gif 27k .gif file
> 
> 
> edit 2 should i flash the hydro copper on to my card? I see that there are substantial gains on that bios flash? just looking for some advice
> 
> Power target actually reaches 150% now so I do believe the flash must've worked


No, you should not try to flash on the hydro copper as that is not your card. You should stick to the ones designed for your card specific. skyn3t has customized all these bioses for specific aftermarket cards. Stick with the one you've got on it.

You will not be able to reach a higher voltage/pt just because you get a higher 3d standard clock on the other bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> attempting to flash the sky bios on my dual FTW's, using EZ3Flash. I am on bios 2 so I used gpuz to save those to file before hand.
> 
> I have the bios file saved to my EZ3Flash folder and named x.rom. I start EZ3Flash and just to get my bearings typed the command for help, "nvflash --help" but when I hit enter, EZ3Flash closes?


It's because 'nvflash --help' isn't the command. The command is the number infront of all the commands. So you press 11 or whatever it is in order to get the help you need.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> attempting to flash the sky bios on my dual FTW's, using EZ3Flash. I am on bios 2 so I used gpuz to save those to file before hand.
> 
> I have the bios file saved to my EZ3Flash folder and named x.rom. I start EZ3Flash and just to get my bearings typed the command for help, "nvflash --help" but when I hit enter, EZ3Flash closes?


ezflash might not like dual card setups you willl have to use nvflash. so just hold shift and right click in the folder and click open command here. then type

nvflash --protectoff select 1

then type

nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom

of course i believe ezflash comes with nvflash so if it doesn't you will have to get it and drop it in that folder.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> No, you should not try to flash on the hydro copper as that is not your card. You should stick to the ones designed for your card specific. skyn3t has customized all these bioses for specific aftermarket cards. Stick with the one you've got on it.
> 
> You will not be able to reach a higher voltage/pt just because you get a higher 3d standard clock on the other bios.
> It's because 'nvflash --help' isn't the command. The command is the number infront of all the commands. So you press 11 or whatever it is in order to get the help you need.


the card is running cooler, Now im thinking about where In should be reaching on my overclock so far 1243 mhz was stable


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> No, you should not try to flash on the hydro copper as that is not your card. You should stick to the ones designed for your card specific. skyn3t has customized all these bioses for specific aftermarket cards. Stick with the one you've got on it.
> 
> You will not be able to reach a higher voltage/pt just because you get a higher 3d standard clock on the other bios.
> It's because 'nvflash --help' isn't the command. The command is the number infront of all the commands. So you press 11 or whatever it is in order to get the help you need.


now I get it!! thank you so much, I didn't realize all I had to was enter the number but after you said that it clicked for me. I just flashed both of them, no wonder they call it EZ3Flash!!

I now have PT slider that goes up to 150%, still only +62mV but at least having the higher power target should help!

Thanks guys!!

now more questions, now that boost is disabled I'm working on some overclocking by increasing the Power Target with the +62mV and I wanted to be sure that I should not link the PT and temperature and that prioritizing the temperature and say having a max of 79C would be the best way as I start increasing the core & memory clock?


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> now I get it!! thank you so much, I didn't realize all I had to was enter the number but after you said that it clicked for me. I just flashed both of them, no wonder they call it EZ3Flash!!
> 
> I now have PT slider that goes up to 150%, still only +62mV but at least having the higher power target should help!
> 
> Thanks guys!!


Sure thing, if you want more volts you'll have to do the AB softmod which is available in the beginning of this thread, but for now where you're at right now is a very good beginning to get a feel for things.

Good luck!


----------



## SilverGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Sure thing, if you want more volts you'll have to do the AB softmod which is available in the beginning of this thread, but for now where you're at right now is a very good beginning to get a feel for things.
> 
> Good luck!


Does the AB mod force you to 1.3vc at all times during load or can you get somewhere between 1.2 and 1.3?


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> Does the AB mod force you to 1.3vc at all times during load or can you get somewhere between 1.2 and 1.3?


I believe it's selectable on a mV scale of 0-1300 (0V-1.3V) but I couldn't find a stable setting on 1.24 so I reinstalled afterburner since I'm still on air and waiting for my custom loop to arrive.

But yea, it's like a bar, you set it to that and that many volts and just click apply. It's really simple. What you can do to ensure that the volt scale is working properly is to fire up GPU-Z and start the render test. It's not stressful for the GPU but it's enough to get your GPU on going. Then it's just to read the values in afterburners monitor, not in GPU-Z since only afterburner reads the correct values.

Don't forget to check the boxes in afterburners settings for voltage control/monitoring etc etc.


----------



## writer21

Quick 2 questions. How much wattage does 780 draw at 1.21v and can I unlock voltage further than that? I have 2 780 ACX SC cards.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Sure thing, if you want more volts you'll have to do the AB softmod which is available in the beginning of this thread, but for now where you're at right now is a very good beginning to get a feel for things.
> 
> Good luck!


unfortunately the soft volt mod doesn't work for my card but even this is better!! +rep!


----------



## SilverGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> I believe it's selectable on a mV scale of 0-1300 (0V-1.3V) but I couldn't find a stable setting on 1.24 so I reinstalled afterburner since I'm still on air and waiting for my custom loop to arrive.
> 
> But yea, it's like a bar, you set it to that and that many volts and just click apply. It's really simple. What you can do to ensure that the volt scale is working properly is to fire up GPU-Z and start the render test. It's not stressful for the GPU but it's enough to get your GPU on going. Then it's just to read the values in afterburners monitor, not in GPU-Z since only afterburner reads the correct values.
> 
> Don't forget to check the boxes in afterburners settings for voltage control/monitoring etc etc.


Ok thanks.


----------



## SilverGT

I keep getting PCI Subsystem Mismatch when i try to flash to one of the skynet bios for my Regular EVGA gtx 780. Not sure how to get around that.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Quick 2 questions. How much wattage does 780 draw at 1.21v and can I unlock voltage further than that? I have 2 780 ACX SC cards.


I _think_ that the wattage is directly connected to the load on the GPU. Like, when mining or hard benching (furmark) the load is immense and the wattage output is through out the roof, while when you're gaming the cards aren't loaded to that extreme level.

I think OccamRazor explained this to me a few posts back in this thread, here. You'll find some fascinating reading, it's like rocket science, very good reading tho, but a bit hard to understand in the beginning if you're not very into it.

Forgot to answer the last part, there's a software mod to AB that might work depending on what voltage controller your card has. If you look in the beginning of this thread all this is explained in extreme detail.

Good luck


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> I keep getting PCI Subsystem Mismatch when i try to flash to one of the skynet bios for my Regular EVGA gtx 780. Not sure how to get around that.


How does your bios revision string look like in GPU-z? Is it the 80.80- or the 80.10?

If your cards standard bios is the 80.10 bios you need the skyn3t Rev 3A bios revision and the one suitable for your card.

If it's the 80.80 it is the skyn3t Rev 4 that is suitable.

I know I've had that message before when I was trying to flash, in my case I think it was that I tried to flash the GHZ-edition bios on my OC-edition card. It didn't matter, just to re-flash the card. No worries. So I do believe the same applies to you.


----------



## SilverGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> How does your bios revision string look like in GPU-z? Is it the 80.80- or the 80.10?
> 
> If your cards standard bios is the 80.10 bios you need the skyn3t Rev 3A bios revision and the one suitable for your card.
> 
> If it's the 80.80 it is the skyn3t Rev 4 that is suitable.
> 
> I know I've had that message before when I was trying to flash, in my case I think it was that I tried to flash the GHZ-edition bios on my OC-edition card. It didn't matter, just to re-flash the card. No worries. So I do believe the same applies to you.


Yeah I was real careful and checked that out, im on 80.10.3a.00.82

I tried the Rev 3A for evga cards and none of them work.


----------



## mtbiker033

so after flashing to the sky bios, with +62mV and 125% PT I was able to get through valley at 1267mhz on both gpu's:



tried it at 1280mhz but it was starting to artifact a little, didn't crash the drivers but I feel like this is the point where 1.212V is at it's limit. Temps barely broke 70 on gpu1 a few times.

I think that's about the most I can ask from these FTW's! Pretty satisfied!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> I keep getting PCI Subsystem Mismatch when i try to flash to one of the skynet bios for my Regular EVGA gtx 780. Not sure how to get around that.


that means they aren't for your card


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Soon all bios will be updated to newer versions, it will take time as our own time is very limited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the info!


----------



## brochachoz

Hi, guys! I tried messing around the Precision X sliders and overclock my card as far as core:1068 MHz(+24%) mem:1675 MHz(+12%) at stock voltages and at 101% pt. Heaven Benchmark crashing means it's as far as I can go, right? do I have to flash bios on my zotac reference card to get better performance?







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uy3p/

Did I have a bad luck on silicon lottery or did I OC normally/good enough?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> Hi, guys! I tried messing around the Precision X sliders and overclock my card as far as core:1068 MHz(+24%) mem:1675 MHz(+12%) at stock voltages and at 101% pt. Heaven Benchmark crashing means it's as far as I can go, right? do I have to flash bios on my zotac reference card to get better performance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uy3p/
> 
> Did I have a bad luck on silicon lottery or did I OC normally/good enough?


first thing I would do is hit the link in my signature that shows you how to put your pc components in your signature. It helps others help you!







This will let us know what power supply, motherboard, ram, cpu, etc you are working with.

after that, depending on your system unlocking the voltage and then flashing the bios would be the next step to getting more performance from your card. it appears to be a reference model so that's actually a good thing as far as the soft volt mod is concerned.


----------



## doni007

Dumb question, I flash my card using this command in nvflash and it seems to work just fine.

Code:



Code:


nvflash gk110.rom --overridesub -6

I've seen people using other commands. Is this command enough?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> Dumb question, I flash my card using this command in nvflash and it seems to work just fine.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash gk110.rom --overridesub -6
> 
> I've seen people using other commands. Is this command enough?


all you need is nvflash gk110.rom overides are only needed if the bios is for a different card. also if you are disabling the protection that nvflash uses where it wont flash a bios that is not made for your specific card which can be bad as you might have issues with bios versions for other cards.


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all you need is nvflash gk110.rom overides are only needed if the bios is for a different card. also if you are disabling the protection that nvflash uses where it wont flash a bios that is not made for your specific card which can be bad as you might have issues with bios versions for other cards.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## LeoYunta

Hi guys !

I just finished my first watercooled rig (rig in my sig)

I've such good temperature on my 780's GTX so I think I'm gonna OC those babies.

Idle : 23-25°
Loaded : 33-35°

I've 2 EVGA GTX 780 Classified.

I saw I've 2 BIOS, so I think I'm gonna try to pimp one. I do not want to read the 2k pages, so if someone can tell me where to start, it will be appreciated. I never OC'ed a GFX. But I know how to do it on a CPU, I guess it's almost the same thing. Do you use EVGA precision ?

Do you think I can "transform" those babies in 780 "Ti" with a custom loop ?

Thank you'all


----------



## Sindre2104

So this weird thing is happening with my 780 and the unigene valley benchmark...
i am running these clocks:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hrbf/
so what happens is valley runs fine for a couple of scenes, then suddenly my FPS drops to not even half of what its supposed to be.
I have no idea what is causing it, the card isnt throttling at all...

EDIT:
the only way to fix it is to restart my computer wich is also super weird


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So this weird thing is happening with my 780 and the unigene valley benchmark...
> i am running these clocks:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hrbf/
> so what happens is valley runs fine for a couple of scenes, then suddenly my FPS drops to not even half of what its supposed to be.
> I have no idea what is causing it, the card isnt throttling at all...


you are throttling are you bios modded? or are you just plain oc'ed. either way you need to increase the power with the voltage and not just the voltage so if you applied some type of mod you need to increase the power as well.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you are throttling are you bios modded? or are you just plain oc'ed. either way you need to increase the power with the voltage and not just the voltage so if you applied some type of mod you need to increase the power as well.


I am 100% sure im not throttling, im running a modded 200% power limit bios and i can run this fine in fire strike without any problems.
im under water so there is no heat issues and this is the only benchmark it happens in


----------



## Sindre2104

i can document it with shadowplay and upload it to youtube if you guys want to see for yourself








kinda hard to explain


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> first thing I would do is hit the link in my signature that shows you how to put your pc components in your signature. It helps others help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will let us know what power supply, motherboard, ram, cpu, etc you are working with.
> 
> after that, depending on your system unlocking the voltage and then flashing the bios would be the next step to getting more performance from your card. it appears to be a reference model so that's actually a good thing as far as the soft volt mod is concerned.


Done, sir!







Not yet finished with the build yet, though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> I just finished my first watercooled rig (rig in my sig)
> I've such good temperature on my 780's GTX so I think I'm gonna OC those babies.
> Idle : 23-25°
> Loaded : 33-35°
> I've 2 EVGA GTX 780 Classified.
> I saw I've 2 BIOS, so I think I'm gonna try to pimp one. I do not want to read the 2k pages, so if someone can tell me where to start, it will be appreciated. I never OC'ed a GFX. But I know how to do it on a CPU, I guess it's almost the same thing. Do you use EVGA precision ?
> Do you think I can "transform" those babies in 780 "Ti" with a custom loop ?
> 
> Thank you'all


Go here for the bios, half way down the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100
Read my OC guide for pointers, disregarding the voltage mods and LLC, as they are not for your cards: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Here is the Classified voltage Tool:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So this weird thing is happening with my 780 and the unigene valley benchmark...
> i am running these clocks:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hrbf/
> so what happens is valley runs fine for a couple of scenes, then suddenly my FPS drops to not even half of what its supposed to be.
> I have no idea what is causing it, the card isn't throttling at all...
> EDIT:
> the only way to fix it is to restart my computer wich is also super weird


There are reports of Valley being borked with Windows 8/8.1, it also could be temperature related or your PT slider is not high enough for the power your card is drawing, check the slider!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are reports of Valley being borked with Windows 8/8.1, it also could be temperature related or your PT slider is not high enough for the power your card is drawing, check the slider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have the 200% PT bios , and in valley its barely hitting 110%, so im guessing its the windows 8.1 thing then...
so many problems with windows 8/8.1 and OC and benchmarking XD


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go here for the bios, half way down the OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100
> Read my OC guide for pointers, disregarding the voltage mods and LLC, as they are not for your cards: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Here is the Classified voltage Tool:
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are reports of Valley being borked with Windows 8/8.1, it also could be temperature related or your PT slider is not high enough for the power your card is drawing, check the slider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you sir ! I'm gonna look into this !


----------



## SilverGT

Ok, so right now im up to 1267mhz core at 1.212 and i might even be able to go a little higher. I have the regular EVGA 780 with the gelid icy installed so my load temps with this overclock are only 54c. Im dying to push it to 1300mhz but i think i will need the msi volt mod and i was wondering what you guys would say the safe vcore limit would be for 24/7 use?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> Ok, so right now im up to 1267mhz core at 1.212 and i might even be able to go a little higher. I have the regular EVGA 780 with the gelid icy installed so my load temps with this overclock are only 54c. Im dying to push it to 1300mhz but i think i will need the msi volt mod and i was wondering what you guys would say the safe vcore limit would be for 24/7 use?


You already have it! 1,212V! Anything above it with aircooling is asking for trouble!
You can get 1,300V all your cards life and not get a glitch or you can have your card burned with stock voltage! Its always a gamble!
I always recommend not going above 1,24V because its 1,212V + 0,025V, meaning the voltage will always be around 1,212V, as with LLC default it will oscillate!
So with the voltmod in place set it to 1,212V!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

so i tried running valley in windows 7 like you said occam
got the same problems, lowering my clocks a little didnt help.
what happens in detail is that the power target drops from about 110 to 70 and fps almost halves in the benchmark.
its like 3am so im to tired to be bothered fixing it tonight, but if someone has a solution that would be great








read my previous posts for more details about the issue


----------



## SilverGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You already have it! 1,212V! Anything above it with aircooling is asking for trouble!
> You can get 1,300V all your cards life and not get a glitch or you can have your card burned with stock voltage! Its always a gamble!
> I always recommend not going above 1,24V because its 1,212V + 0,025V, meaning the voltage will always be around 1,212V, as with LLC default it will oscillate!
> So with the voltmod in place set it to 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


But look at my load temps man, 54c tops with 1.212 and 1267mhz core. Dont I have room to go higher with vcore or is it too much for the VRM's?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> so i tried running valley in windows 7 like you said occam
> got the same problems, lowering my clocks a little didnt help.
> what happens in detail is that the power target drops from about 110 to 70 and fps almost halves in the benchmark.
> its like 3am so im to tired to be bothered fixing it tonight, but if someone has a solution that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read my previous posts for more details about the issue


Windows 8/8.1 breaks Valley, no workaround ATM!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> But look at my load temps man, 54c tops with 1.212 and 1267mhz core. Dont I have room to go higher with vcore or is it too much for the VRM's?


As i said, do the volt mod and set the voltage to 1,212V, it will go up to 1,24V with load and bounce back to 1,180V, as its the LLC set (+0.025 - 0.025 around the target set voltage)
For any game its fine, for mining its too much voltage for the VRM´s!
And fill your SIG with your RIG, IT helps us to help you!








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Windows 8/8.1 breaks Valley, no workaround ATM!
> As i said, do the volt mod and set the voltage to 1,212V, it will go up to 1,24V with load and bounce back to 1,180V, as its the LLC set (+0.025 - 0.025 around the target set voltage)
> For any game its fine, for mining its too much voltage for the VRM´s!
> And fill your SIG with your RIG, IT helps us to help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


my simple bios mod to 1.212v works perfectly with valley on 8 pro and 8.1 pro. Is it something you guys tweaked that does it. what is the power you guys set the cards at? i set mine at 400w(though i think it only pulls 350) and it doesn't downclock or throttle.


----------



## SilverGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my simple bios mod to 1.212v works perfectly with valley on 8 pro and 8.1 pro. Is it something you guys tweaked that does it. what is the power you guys set the cards at? i set mine at 400w(though i think it only pulls 350) and it doesn't downclock or throttle.


I can vouch for him, he modded my bios and it works great.


----------



## SilverGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i said, do the volt mod and set the voltage to 1,212V, it will go up to 1,24V with load and bounce back to 1,180V, as its the LLC set (+0.025 - 0.025 around the target set voltage)
> For any game its fine, for mining its too much voltage for the VRM´s!
> And fill your SIG with your RIG, IT helps us to help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


But that is just it, im already holding a steady 1.212 through a modded bios. What I wanted to achieve was around say 1.25vc steady voltage and so I was wondering if that was possible with the msi afterburner mod.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> But that is just it, im already holding a steady 1.212 through a modded bios. What I wanted to achieve was around say 1.25vc steady voltage and so I was wondering if that was possible with the msi afterburner mod.


As i said (twice) the voltage will be 1,24V! You now have as its default: 1,212V MAX: 1,187V+0,025V>1.212V, but it will bounce back to 1,187V depending on load, with the voltmod when you set 1,212V you will have 1,212V+0,025V>*1,237V*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my simple bios mod to 1.212v works perfectly with valley on 8 pro and 8.1 pro. Is it something you guys tweaked that does it. what is the power you guys set the cards at? i set mine at 400w(though i think it only pulls 350) and it doesn't downclock or throttle.


It´s not the bios, its some type of system configurations as it happens with stock bios too!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It´s not the bios, its some type of system configurations as it happens with stock bios too!


then what am i doing differently? I am trying to figure this out but cannot see any difference. uh erm nevermind i just looked at your bios. but yea you guys got this. though a little less variable would help immensely.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then what am i doing differently? I am trying to figure this out but cannot see any difference.


Well, apparently its OS dependant, you have to ask microsoft!


----------



## SturmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Soon all bios will be updated to newer versions, it will take time as our own time is very limited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yay!

Still waiting for that 80.80 Zotac AMP! bios... T_T


----------



## hasukka

Uhm, just got my ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II OC, core clocks seems to jump around a lot under load.. Any clue what could cause this?



RMA:d an MSI GTX 780 and the store swapped it for this card (msi availability was horrible atm according to them), had problems with the fan and temperatures but the clocks were stable with it.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Windows 8/8.1 breaks Valley, no workaround ATM!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


only thing is, it happened in windows 7 too


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Uhm, just got my ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II OC, core clocks seems to jump around a lot under load.. Any clue what could cause this?
> 
> 
> 
> RMA:d an MSI GTX 780 and the store swapped it for this card (msi availability was horrible atm according to them), had problems with the fan and temperatures but the clocks were stable with it.


VSYNC is on?


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> VSYNC is on?


VSYNC is definately off.. Ohh sorry, cant see the explanations on the log file.. Temps are there on 63-65c and never go higher when playing BF4, voltage seems to be set on 1150mV according to Asus GPU-Tweak. When monitoring with Heaven 4.0 running in windowed mode it seems to run between 1120-1165mV. GPU-z logfile shows values from 1.063V to 1.158V. Rarely goes to 1.158V though, around 1.1V most of the time.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> VSYNC is definately off.. Ohh sorry, cant see the explanations on the log file.. Temps are there on 63-65c and never go higher when playing BF4, voltage seems to be set on 1150mV according to Asus GPU-Tweak. When monitoring with Heaven 4.0 running in windowed mode it seems to run between 1120-1165mV. GPU-z logfile shows values from 1.063V to 1.158V. Rarely goes to 1.158V though, around 1.1V most of the time.


In bf4 have you set any fps cap?
In heaven 4.0 you noticed same clock variations when core was under 80oC (if ever went up there)?
If gpu load is always at its max (99-100%) and temps under 79-80oC cant think of something else helpful.
Edit: check if power target's max value is reached.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> In bf4 have you set any fps cap?
> In heaven 4.0 you noticed same clock variations when core was under 80oC (if ever went up there)?
> If gpu load is always at its max (99-100%) and temps under 79-80oC cant think of something else helpful.


BF4 FPS cap is 199, but I really cant reach that much FPS, usually it runs in the range of 100-170fps. Temps were 63-67c in both BF4 and Heaven 4.0.
GPU Load seems to be 98-100% all the time in Heaven 4.0. There are couple of drops to 50%, but it only logs those for one line so Im guessing it's when the scenery changes ors..

Edit: Power target is 100% but how can I tell what's it's max value? If you mean the GPU Voltage value, then yes that is reached. Otherwise how can I find out the Power targets max value?

Not sure if its the Power Consumption (TDP %) value in GPU-z log, but that never goes above 82%


----------



## SilverGT

Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

Okay so I got the return of 41 using the msiafterburner /ri3,20,99. The next step is giving me issues when I add the lines above into the file inside the profiles I cannot seem to save it, it tells me access denied. Anyone know what is wrong?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> Okay so I got the return of 41 using the msiafterburner /ri3,20,99. The next step is giving me issues when I add the lines above into the file inside the profiles I cannot seem to save it, it tells me access denied. Anyone know what is wrong?


Just open notepad with admin rights, then open the file from there


----------



## SilverGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Just open notepad with admin rights, then open the file from there


Thats what is confusing me, i right click on it and it only says open, i dont have the option to open it with admin rights for whatever reason.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> Thats what is confusing me, i right click on it and it only says open, i dont have the option to open it with admin rights for whatever reason.


find notepad.exe , right click it and open with admin rights








then click open in notepad and find the config file


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Hello guys,

I found this thread is so helpful. Thank you Skyn3t for putting so much effort together for us.
I followed the GK110 OC guide to upgrade the bios on my EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC to Version 80.80.21.00.80, and set the voltage at 1212, I set the power target to 120% ( I might need to turn it down since I never see PT go over 102% so far).

I overclocked my GTX780 ACX SC from 1020 Mhz (stock) to 1220 Mhz, It passed 3Dmark 11. Valley 1.0 and the temp is around 76 c during the benchmark test. I can go higher at 1250, but the temp will exceed 80 c so I keep it at 1220 Mhz.

When I start playing Crysis 3 at maxed out setting (avg FPS is around 40 ~ 45), most of time is fine, but it crash out sometime. sometimes I can play for hours wihout crash, but sometimes it crash out a lot. Does this means my OC is not stable? Any suggestion?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> Okay so I got the return of 41 using the msiafterburner /ri3,20,99. The next step is giving me issues when I add the lines above into the file inside the profiles I cannot seem to save it, it tells me access denied. Anyone know what is wrong?


Another way is to copy the file to your desktop, edit it, delete the file in msi folder and paste the modified inside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leipatemeibbaa*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I found this thread is so helpful. Thank you Skyn3t for putting so much effort together for us.
> I followed the GK110 OC guide to upgrade the bios on my EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC to Version 80.80.21.00.80, and set the voltage at 1212, I set the power target to 120% ( I might need to turn it down since I never see PT go over 102% so far).
> 
> I overclocked my GTX780 ACX SC from 1020 Mhz (stock) to 1220 Mhz, It passed 3Dmark 11. Valley 1.0 and the temp is around 76 c during the benchmark test. I can go higher at 1250, but the temp will exceed 80 c so I keep it at 1220 Mhz.
> 
> When I start playing Crysis 3 at maxed out setting, most of time is fine, but it crash out sometime. Does this means my OC is not stable? Any suggestion?


Lower the core clock or bump the voltage to 1.24V (1.212 + llc voltage addition) and check it again.


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Also, I noticed by using different benchmark software the result is vary. for 3DMark 11 I can push OC at 1280 Mhz without crash, but for Vally 1.0 it crashes at 1260 Mhz. My highest Vally 1.0 score is only 3180.


----------



## Leipatemeibbaa

Lower the core clock or bump the voltage to 1.24V (1.212 + llc voltage addition) and check it again.[/quote]

I am using Air cooling, I am concern that by raising the voltage will raise the temp as well.


----------



## SilverGT

Ok I got it worked out, "im such a noob". Now I have full control of the voltage slider but im a little confused as GPUZ doesnt seem to report the voltage correctly anymore. Im pretty sure the extra voltage is working cause I just played around a little at 1290mhz core with the slider at 1.25vc.

Any other way I can check voltage under load besides gpuz?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverGT*
> 
> Ok I got it worked out, "im such a noob". Now I have full control of the voltage slider but im a little confused as GPUZ doesnt seem to report the voltage correctly anymore. Im pretty sure the extra voltage is working cause I just played around a little at 1290mhz core with the slider at 1.25vc.
> 
> Any other way I can check voltage under load besides gpuz?


You cant! Only AB is able to "see" the voltage above 1,212V, all other programs get their feed through drivers, so, only up to 1,212V!
Use AB monitor with OSD to check the voltages and all other settings ingame!



Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

im having a problem with my GTX 780...
when i play any demanding game, or run any demanding benchmark, (except for fire strike oddly) after some time i suddenly get a huge constant FPS drop.
the core speed doesent change, but the TDP almost halves (120% down to 70%) and the same thing goes for GPU usage.
i dont think its heat issues, because this has happened at both 50 and 60c (im running watercooling), and 80% TDP aswell as with 120% TDP.
the only way i have found to fix it, is to restart the computer.

is my card not as stable as i originally thought, or is it damaged in any way because of extensive overclocking?


----------



## pez

Excuse me if it's a stupid question, but what about VRM temps? Do you have proper/adequate cooling on those?

Does it do it at complete out-of-box settings? Have you tried a different driver?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Excuse me if it's a stupid question, but what about VRM temps? Do you have proper/adequate cooling on those?
> 
> Does it do it at complete out-of-box settings? Have you tried a different driver?


There are no temperature monitoring on the VRM's so i have no idea what temp they actually are :/
occam told me that a rule of thum is that they usually are 20-30 c above the core, wich would put them at 70-90 c depending on the overclock.
the cooling on them is an EK waterblock with water actively cooling the entire strip of VRM's.
i dont know if it does it at stock settings although i doubt it. i never run stock settings after getting my waterblock XD
im running Nvidias latest BETA driver, but havent tried anything else


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> There are no temperature monitoring on the VRM's so i have no idea what temp they actually are :/
> occam told me that a rule of thum is that they usually are 20-30 c above the core, wich would put them at 70-90 c depending on the overclock.
> the cooling on them is an EK waterblock with water actively cooling the entire strip of VRM's.
> i dont know if it does it at stock settings although i doubt it. i never run stock settings after getting my waterblock XD
> im running Nvidias latest BETA driver, but havent tried anything else


If it happens at stock too, you might need to re-install drivers with a clean install with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,9.html
If it doesnt fix it, perhaps you might want to re-install the operating system before thinking the card is defective!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## morbid_bean

Soon to be owner of a 780  Trying to decide between Gigabytes Windforce or the EVGA ACX... Anyone wanna give me the extra vote?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Soon to be owner of a 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between Gigabytes Windforce or the EVGA ACX... Anyone wanna give me the extra vote?


EVGA all the way! Gigabyte lately is having some bad seeds...








And EVGA has a excellent aftermarket policy in the US AND you have JacobF, your own EVGA rep ere at OCN!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If it happens at stock too, you might need to re-install drivers with a clean install with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,9.html
> If it doesnt fix it, perhaps you might want to re-install the operating system before thinking the card is defective!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So i just played 3 hours straight of crysis 3 with stock clocks, gpu never passed 35 c and the issue never happened.
As far as i can see the problem can be either, heat or instability or my psu not being able to deliver enough power ( doubt it though, 1000w should be enough).
The difference between gaming at stock speeds and overclocked is immence though








The reason i dont think its the drivers or operating system is that i have idantical issues with two different installations of windows (7 and 8.1).
Not sure what to do at this point... considering going back to ground zero with this porblem in mind and finding how high i can go before the problem occurs and just leave it at that :/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So i just played 3 hours straight of crysis 3 with stock clocks, gpu never passed 35 c and the issue never happened.
> As far as i can see the problem can be either, heat or instability or my psu not being able to deliver enough power ( doubt it though, 1000w should be enough).
> The difference between gaming at stock speeds and overclocked is immense though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason i dont think its the drivers or operating system is that i have identical issues with two different installations of windows (7 and 8.1).
> Not sure what to do at this point... considering going back to ground zero with this problem in mind and finding how high i can go before the problem occurs and just leave it at that :/


Your NorthQ 1000W is an Enhance unit with two(2) 12V rails with 35A each, its not a bad unit but the problem is, its too old! (2008-10?)



Mainly due to electrolytic capacitor aging, when used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity!
Could be the reason your OC is failing, or, simply your card needs more voltage for those clocks!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

my new score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8308008


----------



## hasukka

Would that ASUS 780 DCUII OC custom rom work for me?

Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
[*] skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.3B
[*] Base core clock 954 Mhz

According to Aida64 my card is Rev A1 but the bios version I currently have is 80.80.21.00.3B. So I'm guessing that's a match for me?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your NorthQ 1000W is an Enhance unit with two(2) 12V rails with 35A each, its not a bad unit but the problem is, its too old! (2008-10?)
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly due to electrolytic capacitor aging, when used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity!
> Could be the reason your OC is failing, or, simply your card needs more voltage for those clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That might explain why it takes so long for the problem to occur...
i have a Corsair CS 750M here i would like to try with, but for some odd reason my board doesent want to post with it








is it possible to connect my 780 to the corsair power supply and short the 24-pin and use the northQ for the rest of my system just to see if its the powersupply?


----------



## Sindre2104

So i thought i might try to "capture" thw moment when it occurs with msi afterburner's monitoring tool:

as you can see both the power and fb usage droppes together with the FPS.

but that is litterally the only thing that changes other than the coil whine, but that is expected when the FPS changes


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So i thought i might try to "capture" the moment when it occurs with msi afterburner's monitoring tool:
> 
> as you can see both the power and fb usage droppes together with the FPS.
> 
> but that is literally the only thing that changes other than the coil whine, but that is expected when the FPS changes


Your card needs more voltage for those clocks, its an unstable OC! Whether its the PSU not delivering enough clean power or the card that needs more voltage to stabilize, the memory OC is drawing power away from the core, often is the primary culprit in failed OC's! Keep that in mind!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## villAni

If I'd want to remove the OC from my GPU, would I just click 'reset' on Afterburner and that's it?
Or do I need to do something else as well?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card needs more voltage for those clocks, its an unstable OC! Whether its the PSU not delivering enough clean power or the card that needs more voltage to stabilize, the memory OC is drawing power away from the core, often is the primary culprit in failed OC's! Keep that in mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I removed the overclock on my memory aand managed to do a full run on valley without any issues








i think ill carefully overclock the memory until the point where it becomes unstable like this, then bavk down 100 mhz or so







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> If I'd want to remove the OC from my GPU, would I just click 'reset' on Afterburner and that's it?
> Or do I need to do something else as well?


Yeah


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Yeah


and I guess I can leave the skynet bios there, or would there be some downsides of having it w/o OC?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> and I guess I can leave the skynet bios there, or would there be some downsides of having it w/o OC?


I don't think there should be any problem with that, but I'm no expert, so I would ask someone else about that


----------



## hasukka

Would that ASUS 780 DCUII OC custom rom work for me?

Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
[*] skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.3B
[*] Base core clock 954 Mhz

According to Aida64 my card is Rev A1 but the bios version I currently have is 80.80.21.00.3B. So I'm guessing that's a match for me? Just wanna be certain before I roll it in







.


----------



## cstkl1

Just trying to help a friend

he slied his 780's and is connecting the first card to his monitor via HDMI ( no idea why but he says he monitor doesnt have dvi)

when he runs sli in games.. he will get a blue line thingy

here is a video of him trying to run heaven





both cards are fine on their own.

so is it the
1.Sli is faulty in one of the cards??
2.HDMI doesnt work ( problem with the hdmi cable, his monitor etc)
3.Some greater issue i dont comprehend.

Thanks ppl.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> and I guess I can leave the skynet bios there, or would there be some downsides of having it w/o OC?


No downsides!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Would that ASUS 780 DCUII OC custom rom work for me?
> 
> Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.3B
> [*] Base core clock 954 Mhz
> 
> According to Aida64 my card is Rev A1 but the bios version I currently have is 80.80.21.00.3B. So I'm guessing that's a match for me? Just wanna be certain before I roll it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aida64 does not read the chip correctly, all 80.80.xx.xx.xx cards are B1!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Just trying to help a friend
> 
> he slied his 780's and is connecting the first card to his monitor via HDMI ( no idea why but he says he monitor doesnt have dvi)
> 
> when he runs sli in games.. he will get a blue line thingy
> 
> here is a video of him trying to run heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both cards are fine on their own.
> 
> so is it the
> 1.Sli is faulty in one of the cards??
> 2.HDMI doesnt work ( problem with the hdmi cable, his monitor etc)
> 3.Some greater issue i dont comprehend.
> 
> Thanks ppl.


SLI bridge, try another one! And try another HDMI cable too!
In the end you also can try another monitor, just to make sure!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card needs more voltage for those clocks, its an unstable OC! Whether its the PSU not delivering enough clean power or the card that needs more voltage to stabilize, the memory OC is drawing power away from the core, often is the primary culprit in failed OC's! Keep that in mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have a quick question Ed,

I noticed in his screenshot, his afterburner was showing mV slider with actual values, whereas on mine, I just have the +/- slider that maxes out at +62. Is that because his is reference and had the voltage regulation to allow the soft volt mod?

I ask because I would love to be able to see that for mine. As I set up OC profiles for different games/benches I sit here with a calculator and pen & paper


----------



## skupples

MV slider is from the volt mod, that is correct. Directions are in Ed's signature. We recommend to not go much over 1.212,on air.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MV slider is from the colt mod, that is correct. Directions are in Ed's signature, avoid the LLC hack portion.


ok thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok thanks for the confirmation!


Yap! what Skupp said!


----------



## villAni

How do I know if my card is ri4 or ri3 for LLC ?

e. I think that I did the voltmod successfully, but now when I use 1,212V and the clocks that I had before, my GPU crashes instantly when I launch a game, when I didn't have volt mod my GPU ran just fine with the same clocks.

e2. Now I can't do anything even with no overclock at all, GPU crashes the instant I run a game.

e3. Removed that LLC thing from start-up folder, reseted MSI Afterburner, unistalled it and I still can't play.


----------



## xenxo80

Hi all, I've been reading your forum time. Excuse I am using a translator.

I am a new owner of a brand Inno3D gtx 780
I would like to add a bios skynet which bios version should I put it?

Inno3d with stock heatsink

version 80.10.3A.00.01

regards


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> How do I know if my card is ri4 or ri3 for LLC ?
> 
> e. I think that I did the voltmod successfully, but now when I use 1,212V and the clocks that I had before, my GPU crashes instantly when I launch a game, when I didn't have volt mod my GPU ran just fine with the same clocks.
> 
> e2. Now I can't do anything even with no overclock at all, GPU crashes the instant I run a game.
> 
> e3. Removed that LLC thing from start-up folder, reseted MSI Afterburner, unistalled it and I still can't play.


may i see your bios? you probably just needed power and skyn3t's bios adds that but if you did not flash a custom bios then that could be the source.


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> may i see your bios? you probably just needed power and skyn3t's bios adds that but if you did not flash a custom bios then that could be the source.


I've flashed skyn3t's bios ages ago, but I did not use LLC, now that I put it on it started crashing, and even when I removed it it still does.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenxo80*
> 
> Hi all, I've been reading your forum time. Excuse I am using a translator.
> I am a new owner of a brand Inno3D gtx 780
> I would like to add a bios skynet which bios version should I put it?
> Inno3d with stock heatsink
> version 80.10.3A.00.01
> regards


Send me your bios!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> I've flashed skyn3t's bios ages ago, but I did not use LLC, now that I put it on it started crashing, and even when I removed it it still does.


Do not use LLC hack! It introduces crashes in many systems!
Did you perform a total system shutdown after removing the LLC.exe? You must! because reboot wont work as the voltage controller will still be active with the commands! You must do a shutdown!
If you have done so and still have the issue:
Remove drivers with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,9.html
Re-install the drivers and OC utilities but delete their folders after uninstalling them!
Your issue should be resolved!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

yep


----------



## xenxo80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your bios!
> Do not use LLC hack! It introduces crashes in many systems!
> Did you perform a total system shutdown after removing the LLC.exe? You must! because reboot wont work as the voltage controller will still be active with the commands! You must do a shutdown!
> If you have done so and still have the issue:
> Remove drivers with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,9.html
> Re-install the drivers and OC utilities but delete their folders after uninstalling them!
> Your issue should be resolved!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Bios sent

thank you very much:thumb:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Solution posted here.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do not use LLC hack! It introduces crashes in many systems!
> Did you perform a total system shutdown after removing the LLC.exe? You must! because reboot wont work as the voltage controller will still be active with the commands! You must do a shutdown!
> If you have done so and still have the issue:
> Remove drivers with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,9.html
> Re-install the drivers and OC utilities but delete their folders after uninstalling them!
> Your issue should be resolved!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


----------



## Chomuco

the dc ll oc 780 sli A1 , A1 !! ,
c.v b1.

http://gyazo.com/3f697fff93f676b72e5d4ceeba46e21f



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/frumc/


----------



## benjamen50

I cant seem to find the club signature code... Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## alancsalt

If your sig is in "plain text" (it will show properly, but I tried the rich text version first , so this post is in rich text, and thus the plain text version does not display correctly. Once you use Rich Text in a post etc, there's no way to revert that post etc to plain text, AFAIK.)







 *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club*









Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/1393791/"][b] [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center]

If your sig is in "rich text"








[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club"









Code:



Code:


[CENTER][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club] [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club" [/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/CENTER]


----------



## benjamen50

Thanks.


----------



## Matthousef1

First of all, this thread is amazing!
The program Ez3flash is really an amazing tool to use! It's amazing how easy it is too use for noobs like me








I just did my first ever flash of GFX card and just wanted to ask some questions before I start OC'ing my 780 and run into any trouble.
I just flashed the Skyn3t 3A bios to my ASUS Direct CU II GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5.
I have the A1 revision with the bios 80.10.3A.00.13 (P2083-0020) that is replaced with now the Skyn3t bios.

Unfortunately I have the Elpida memory installed on my 780, so I am not very keen to go overclocking the memory (I guess maybe a little?), but I do want to get the most out of my 780

I am just wondering how to start with my OC on this kind of 780 and I don't want to fry it, that would be horrible.

I have seen the following OC guide also in this thread: OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide
But how to proceed with this guide ?
Can I use ED's Volt mod / LLC Guide ? And if so, should I do a 1.24V or a 1.212V
Or should I just leave this part alone and only work with other parts of the guide ?

I have MSI AB installed (latest beta 3 b.19) and wish to work with that program as it is also recommended here in this guide.

Can anyone please help me with some direction ?

Thanks very much!


----------



## benjamen50

I don't know whether I should overvolt my card higher than 1.212V, my GPU is the Gigabyte GTX 780 GHZ 3GDDR5 edition the one with the backplate on it. I'm already getting 79°C max on UniHeaven Benchmark.


----------



## Nakuna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I don't know whether I should overvolt my card higher than 1.212V, my GPU is the Gigabyte GTX 780 GHZ 3GDDR5 edition the one with the backplate on it. I'm already getting 79°C max on UniHeaven Benchmark.


Do u have custom fan curve? if not make one, it may help whit temps...

If u still get high temp I don't recommend to increase voltage...


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nakuna*
> 
> Do u have custom fan curve? if not make one, it may help whit temps...
> 
> If u still get high temp I don't recommend to increase voltage...


My computer would be too loud for me for my liking if I used a custom fan profile. I think I'll call it a day. If I ever get a waterblock for the 780 and a full watercooling loop.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I don't know whether I should overvolt my card higher than 1.212V, my GPU is the Gigabyte GTX 780 GHZ 3GDDR5 edition the one with the backplate on it. I'm already getting 79°C max on UniHeaven Benchmark.


On air it is recommended not to go higher than 1.212V. If you are at 79C, then your VRM's are ~ +20C higher.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> First of all, this thread is amazing!
> The program Ez3flash is really an amazing tool to use! It's amazing how easy it is too use for noobs like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did my first ever flash of GFX card and just wanted to ask some questions before I start OC'ing my 780 and run into any trouble.
> I just flashed the Skyn3t 3A bios to my ASUS Direct CU II GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5.
> I have the A1 revision with the bios 80.10.3A.00.13 (P2083-0020) that is replaced with now the Skyn3t bios.
> Unfortunately I have the Elpida memory installed on my 780, so I am not very keen to go overclocking the memory (I guess maybe a little?), but I do want to get the most out of my 780
> I am just wondering how to start with my OC on this kind of 780 and I don't want to fry it, that would be horrible.
> I have seen the following OC guide also in this thread: OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide
> But how to proceed with this guide ?
> Can I use ED's Volt mod / LLC Guide ? And if so, should I do a 1.24V or a 1.212V
> Or should I just leave this part alone and only work with other parts of the guide ?
> I have MSI AB installed (latest beta 3 b.19) and wish to work with that program as it is also recommended here in this guide.
> Can anyone please help me with some direction ?
> Thanks very much!


Your card has the DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller, the voltage hack for the 780 only works with NCP4206/08 (4208 only partially), so, no it doesnt work, your voltages are only 1,212V max!
You can do a hardmod (soldering) to get more voltage but will void your warranty!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card has the DIGI+ ASP1212 voltage controller, the voltage hack for the 780 only works with NCP4206/08 (4208 only partially), so, no it doesnt work, your voltages are only 1,212V max!
> You can do a hardmod (soldering) to get more voltage but will void your warranty!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ahh OK understood! Thanks for clearing that up me for me. Not going to do a hardmod, not worth the risk in my case









I will just try to get some more juice out of the core and a little overclock on the memory.

So far I came to a core clock of 1179mhz with a mem clock of 1565mhz and temps were to 72 Degr C.
I think I will keep it that way just be on the safe side.
Tried to go over 1200mhz, but it didn't wanna work in playing BF4 and in 3Dmark Firestrike.


----------



## elbubi

I finally have some time to spend with my rig (personal issues lately) and I'm willing to test 780 beta bioses that OccamRazor gently sent me.

Just one hesitation before a begin:

I have an Evga 780SC *ACX* with factory bios 80.10.*3A*.00.80 (A1 revision) and always used skynet's *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3* as custom bios.

I see that beta bioses are separated into 2 branches: EVGA.GTX780.*ACX*-80.10.*37*.00.80 and EVGA.GTX780-80.10.*3A*.00.80.

My point is: Should I flash the 1st branch (which has *ACX* in its name but also *.37*) or the second branch (which has *3A* in its name but doesn't have *ACX* though)?

I guess its the second choice, but just want to be 100% sure.

Kind regards and thanks in advance!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> I finally have some time to spend with my rig (personal issues lately) and I'm willing to test 780 beta bioses that OccamRazor gently sent me.
> Just one hesitation before a begin:
> I have an Evga 780SC *ACX* with factory bios 80.10.*3A*.00.80 (A1 revision) and always used skynet's *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3* as custom bios.
> I see that beta bioses are separated into 2 branches: EVGA.GTX780.*ACX*-80.10.*37*.00.80 and EVGA.GTX780-80.10.*3A*.00.80.
> My point is: Should I flash the 1st branch (which has *ACX* in its name but also *.37*) or the second branch (which has *3A* in its name but doesn't have *ACX* though)?
> I guess its the second choice, but just want to be 100% sure.
> Kind regards and thanks in advance!


ACX is only a different fan profile within the bios, .37 revision is the earlier 3A bios revison and works with your card, very different than the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios that is ONLY for the B1 cards, your card is A1!








If you have concerns about a possible black screen after flashing or flashing a wrong bios,if it ever happens, follow these steps:


Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## benjamen50

Is 79°C fine for the gigabyte gtx 780 ghz edition? As I've been told that the vrms run around 20°C hotter. So 100°C on the vrms then. Is that fine? With a more aggressive fan curve profile its 65°C.

I have a backplate as it came with the GPU. How much does it help with lower temperatures?


----------



## escalibur

Hey guys!

Any ETA regarding new bios versions?


----------



## BrX1991

Hello guys, I want to join Your club, but I don't know what model I need to buy to get the best 780 avalible.

This is my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1488840/upgrade-from-660ti

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is 79°C fine for the gigabyte gtx 780 ghz edition? As I've been told that the vrms run around 20°C hotter. So 100°C on the vrms then. Is that fine? With a more aggressive fan curve profile its 65°C.
> I have a backplate as it came with the GPU. How much does it help with lower temperatures?


The cooler the better!, anything below 70C is excellent! GHZ Edition VRM's handle more power and are sturdier than reference cards, the back-plate helps a little bit if you point a fan at it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Any ETA regarding new bios versions?


We are still gathering all the new bios versions and as soon as we have them, we will start modding, it wouldn't make any sense to mod one by one!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Asus11

sold my titan, have 780s now, wanted to ask does the bios flash unlock voltage of the B1 reivsion ? or is it limited to 1.212v? I have a reference design pcb


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sold my titan, have 780s now, wanted to ask does the bios flash unlock voltage of the B1 reivsion ? or is it limited to 1.212v? I have a reference design pcb


lol i would have given you a 780 plus cash for a titan. i need fp64 but now i am modding a 780 to a titan.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i would have given you a 780 plus cash for a titan. *i need fp64 but now i am modding a 780 to a titan.*


And you are doing that how?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> And you are doing that how?


hardmoding nibbles but i haven't started as i am trying to figure out wether ii only need to mod one nibble or 2. Modding to a tesla requires 2 or 3 and maybe the fourth nibble but since a titan and 780 are similar i should be able to get away with modding one and then the softstraps.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Keep us updated please.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Keep us updated please.


definitely. its too bad nvvidia made it more than just softstraps lol. now we must add and remove resistors and modify soft straps. stupid device id ideal.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sold my titan, have 780s now, wanted to ask does the bios flash unlock voltage of the B1 reivsion ? or is it limited to 1.212v? I have a reference design pcb


The bios flash will allow you to use at most 1.212v. Which 780 is this? The stock Nvidia one? No 3rd party air cooling on it?

If it is. You're probably limited to 1.212v as it might not be compatible with the afterburner volt mod.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i would have given you a 780 plus cash for a titan. i need fp64 but now i am modding a 780 to a titan.


I sold the titan and got 2 780s, not money added







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely. its too bad nvvidia made it more than just softstraps lol. now we must add and remove resistors and modify soft straps. stupid device id ideal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> The bios flash will allow you to use at most 1.212v. Which 780 is this? The stock Nvidia one? No 3rd party air cooling on it?
> 
> If it is. You're probably limited to 1.212v as it might not be compatible with the afterburner volt mod.


just making sure I can use the MSI afterburner mod to go above 1.212v like the A1 revision im on air at the moment while I sort out my rig, but have 2 x ek blocks to put on when its done

thinking 1.,25v is good for 24/7? when all WC'd


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Windows 8/8.1 breaks Valley, no workaround ATM!
> As i said, do the volt mod and set the voltage to 1,212V, it will go up to 1,24V with load and bounce back to 1,180V, as its the LLC set (+0.025 - 0.025 around the target set voltage)
> For any game its fine, for mining its too much voltage for the VRM´s!
> And fill your SIG with your RIG, IT helps us to help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


so your saying flashing bios = 1.212v, but when doing volt mod with msi, then setting 1.212v in msi af it becomes 1.24v? just wanted to clarify, so every volts you set in msi af is actually more then what it reads?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sold my titan, have 780s now, wanted to ask does the bios flash unlock voltage of the B1 revision ? or is it limited to 1.212v? I have a reference design pcb


Bios only unlocks 1,212V! A1/B1 reference 780's allow the AB voltage hack up to 1,300V as long the NCP4206 voltage controller is present on the PCB and Zawarudo's tool will up the voltage to 1,600V!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> so your saying flashing bios = 1.212v, but when doing volt mod with msi, then setting 1.212v in msi af it becomes 1.24v? just wanted to clarify, so every volts you set in msi af is actually more then what it reads?


It becomes 1,237V because its the way LLC (Load Line Calibration) works! [1,212V +- 0.025V]
The voltage goes up and down (+- 0.025V) around the value you set in AB!
Without the voltmod it behaves exactly the same but you cant see it as the voltmod allows AB to "see" the voltages above 1,212V!








All other software will only report max 1,212V, info that is fed by the drivers!
Read my OC guide for pointers about the voltmod: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## benjamen50

I was told that the Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz edition w/Backplate has the ncp4208 controller and an 8+2 power phase design. Does this mean I cannot use the LLC Afterburner Mod / go over 1.212V?

Never mind, found the answer. Yeah you can.


----------



## blackhole2013

Still love my 780 most games still underclock while I play them .. Best card I have ever had by far ...


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone know which brand memory does better on reference 780s? Samsung or Hynix?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone know which brand memory does better on reference 780s? Samsung or Hynix?


Elpida!!!








I think hynix may overclock a little better but they are both good. Just avoid elpida like the plague.


----------



## bvbdragon

just got a asus 780 and for now only oc +111 core and +375 mem

getting 62c @ 52% fan in valley benchmark, is that good? ;3


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> just got a asus 780 and for now only oc +111 core and +375 mem
> 
> getting 62c @ 52% fan in valley benchmark, is that good? ;3


reference or aftermarket cooler? I am running three reference cards in my rig, no way I can get to +111 on the core. At least not for gaming. Normally do +50 core and +200 memory. Seems to stay very stable gaming. I can go higher but some games crash. Granted, three cards are harder to OC than one.


----------



## bvbdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> reference or aftermarket cooler? I am running three reference cards in my rig, no way I can get to +111 on the core. At least not for gaming. Normally do +50 core and +200 memory. Seems to stay very stable gaming. I can go higher but some games crash. Granted, three cards are harder to OC than one.


the dc 2 oc version, normal clocks are 890 core and 1500 mem


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> the dc 2 oc version, normal clocks are 890 core and 1500 mem


pretty close to the clocks on mine stock, EVGA SC editions. That's the only thing not reference about them. Lol


----------



## mark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> just got a asus 780 and for now only oc +111 core and +375 mem
> 
> getting 62c @ 52% fan in valley benchmark, is that good? ;3


Seems ok to me.

I've the same card at +195MHz core and +700MHz mem. Boosts to 1215MHz in 3d load. Does 64C at 56% fan after 30 minutes of Heaven.

Really amazing cards if you ask me


----------



## Snuckie7

Greetings! I recently sold my 7950 and I'm looking to upgrade to a GTX 780. Which model do you guys think has the best value for overclocking? I don't care about the stock cooling, but power delivery is very important to me. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Greetings! I recently sold my 7950 and I'm looking to upgrade to a GTX 780. Which model do you guys think has the best value for overclocking? I don't care about the stock cooling, but power delivery is very important to me. Thanks for the suggestions!


this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


----------



## bvbdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> Seems ok to me.
> 
> I've the same card at +195MHz core and +700MHz mem. Boosts to 1215MHz in 3d load. Does 64C at 56% fan after 30 minutes of Heaven.
> 
> Really amazing cards if you ask me


i upped mine to 1090 boost and 6800mem in gpu-z but the actual boost is between 1050-1120mhz, 68c @ 45% fan

any advice about the boost? in evga precision it shows power limit at 1 but upping power target and vcore doenst help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> i upped mine to 1090 boost and 6800mem in gpu-z but the actual boost is between 1050-1120mhz, 68c @ 45% fan
> 
> any advice about the boost? in evga precision it shows power limit at 1 but upping power target and vcore doenst help


he has a modded bios. do you have one as well? He is more than likely running at 1.212v


----------



## bvbdragon

no stock bios but can increase to 1.212 in gputweak, just saw evga precision shows gpu voltage at max 1.075 oO isnt that too low?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> no stock bios but can increase to 1.212 in gputweak, just saw evga precision shows gpu voltage at max 1.075 oO isnt that too low?


thats your normal bios voltage max. gpu tweak doesn't really push that high i dont think. i am not familiar with that program though. Also you have to increase the tdp, power target and flow. look on page 1 and if there isn't a bios on their for your gpu upload your bios and i will mod it for you.


----------



## bvbdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats your normal bios voltage max. gpu tweak doesn't really push that high i dont think. i am not familiar with that program though. Also you have to increase the tdp, power target and flow. look on page 1 and if there isn't a bios on their for your gpu upload your bios and i will mod it for you.


i dont get past 68c and tdp is at 93%, i think voltage is too low somehow, wasnt 1.15 the normal for a 780?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> i dont get past 68c and tdp is at 93%, i think voltage is too low somehow, wasnt 1.15 the normal for a 780?


something like that. As i said before you will have to look on the first page for a bios and if you cant find one that works i will mod yours for you.


----------



## mark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has a modded bios. do you have one as well? He is more than likely running at 1.212v


I'm still using the original Bios and stock voltage(1.162V)
If i use 1.212 i can put it at +247
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> i upped mine to 1090 boost and 6800mem in gpu-z but the actual boost is between 1050-1120mhz, 68c @ 45% fan
> any advice about the boost? in evga precision it shows power limit at 1 but upping power target and vcore doenst help


GPU Boost 2,0 seems to react different on every card it seems.
I put my powertarget at 110% and temptarget to 95C.
Altough the Boost clock is +195(1136MHz)the card boosts to 1215MHz fine.

If Boost doesn't work good for you you can always use a custom Bios.

What are your VRM temps btw?


----------



## bvbdragon

hwinfo64 shows 75c vrm

so i just went back to 890 asus stock core and still getting power limit with 945-970 actual boost


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> I'm still using the original Bios and stock voltage(1.162V)
> If i use 1.212 i can put it at +247
> GPU Boost 2,0 seems to react different on every card it seems.
> I put my powertarget at 110% and temptarget to 95C.
> Altough the Boost clock is +195(1136MHz)the card boosts to 1215MHz fine.
> 
> If Boost doesn't work good for you you can always use a custom Bios.
> 
> What are your VRM temps btw?


depends on your asic score. you may get higher with more voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvbdragon*
> 
> hwinfo64 shows 75c vrm
> 
> so i just went back to 890 asus stock core and still getting power limit with 945-970 actual boost


the card is underpowered at stock in most cases so you will get power limit by default.


----------



## mark96

Only 77,0% Asic here, pretty average.
My card did boosts to 1032Mhz out of the box already, guess bvbdragon has a not so good chip i'm afraid


----------



## jakomocha

So, I ordered a 780 Classified for 1440p gaming a few days ago (it hasn't arrived yet) and I heard that EVGA is offering a step up program to a 6gb reference GTX 780 (which will basically cost me $5 extra). Is this worth it? Will my performance be better, the same, or worse? Anyone have any experience with these cards yet?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> Only 77,0% Asic here, pretty average.
> My card did boosts to 1032Mhz out of the box already, guess bvbdragon has a not so good chip i'm afraid


then yes with that asic you can go higher. i didn't get anything on my mem thanks to elpida. and core stops at 1241MHz or else i get instability.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakomocha*
> 
> So, I ordered a 780 Classified for 1440p gaming a few days ago (it hasn't arrived yet) and I heard that EVGA is offering a step up program to a 6gb reference GTX 780 (which will basically cost me $5 extra). Is this worth it? Will my performance be better, the same, or worse? Anyone have any experience with these cards yet?


For $5 and the cost of shipping, I'd say so. I'm considering doing the exact same thing. It just means I'd have to go without my desktop, or go back to my 5850 for a few days :/.


----------



## Rezor

Evga GTX 780 Skynet bios+Msi hack and LLC hack. For cooling im running an accelero extreme 4 cooler, I have additional heatsinks on the VRM's and Ram as well as the huge backplate that comes with the accelero extreme 4 cooler. So far im at 1.238vc for 1306mhz core and +250mem. My load temps under valley are 52c after several loops, I was wondering if you guys think I have room to push further? My VRM cooling is really good on this card with the aftermarket cooler.


----------



## bvbdragon

looke like in valley i get the non stable boost, just finished installing some games and i get 1137 stable in project cars @ 64c and 45% fan


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakomocha*
> 
> So, I ordered a 780 Classified for 1440p gaming a few days ago (it hasn't arrived yet) and I heard that EVGA is offering a step up program to a 6gb reference GTX 780 (which will basically cost me $5 extra). Is this worth it? Will my performance be better, the same, or worse? Anyone have any experience with these cards yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For $5 and the cost of shipping, I'd say so. I'm considering doing the exact same thing. It just means I'd have to go without my desktop, or go back to my 5850 for a few days :/.


So, for $5 more you are going from a 14+3 Phase top notch VRM´s with voltage control up to 1,600V to a reference card with 6+2 crappy VRM phases?
For 3GB more of memory? really?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So, for $5 more you are going from a 14+3 Phase top notch VRM´s with voltage control up to 1,600V to a reference card with 6+2 crappy VRM phases?
> For 3GB more of memory? really?


I agree ed. Unless you are running surround then why do you need 6gb of vram. 1 1440p monitor or 1080 etc you dont need the extra vram.


----------



## Rezor

So you guys think im safe for pushing the voltage further based on my above results/temps?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezor*
> 
> Evga GTX 780 Skynet bios+Msi hack and LLC hack. For cooling im running an accelero extreme 4 cooler, I have additional heatsinks on the VRM's and Ram as well as the huge backplate that comes with the accelero extreme 4 cooler. So far im at 1.238vc for 1306mhz core and +250mem. My load temps under valley are 52c after several loops, I was wondering if you guys think I have room to push further? My VRM cooling is really good on this card with the aftermarket cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezor*
> 
> So you guys think im safe for pushing the voltage further based on my above results/temps?


Remove the LLC hack, it introduces crashes and freezes and in light of my latest findings, its " VRM´s healthier" to keep LLC at default!
Keep an eye on the power draw! Dont let it go above 140%!

Read my considerations about power limits:

_"There is only on thing to remember then, all cards that burned were under stress for long periods of time and its not the voltage that is problematic, its the amperage (current) that is drawn (allowed by the voltage)

I.E - If you are having 500W* draw with my formula: aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)
You will have:

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the voltage V in volts (V), times the current I in amps (A):
P(W) = V(V) × I(A)

500W = 1,400V x 357A

Your card has 6 [email protected] 60A max each for the core «=» 6 x 60A = 360A

Of course all that current is going to the entire card and not only for the core, but this way you have a clearer picture of the limitations implied and you can set some safety limits for yourself!









*that is a figurative number, all cards have different power draw!







"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I agree ed. Unless you are running surround then why do you need 6gb of vram. 1 1440p monitor or 1080 etc you dont need the extra vram.


Even with surround, i game at 3240x1920 tri-monitor and there are only a couple of games that goes beyond 5GB and those are buggy with memory leaks!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Rezor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Remove the LLC hack, it introduces crashes and freezes and in light of my latest findings, its " VRM´s healthier" to keep LLC at default!
> Keep an eye on the power draw! Dont let it go above 140%!
> 
> Read my considerations about power limits:
> 
> _"There is only on thing to remember then, all cards that burned were under stress for long periods of time and its not the voltage that is problematic, its the amperage (current) that is drawn (allowed by the voltage)
> 
> I.E - If you are having 500W* draw with my formula: aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)
> You will have:
> 
> The power P in watts (W) is equal to the voltage V in volts (V), times the current I in amps (A):
> P(W) = V(V) × I(A)
> 
> 500W = 1,400V x 357A
> 
> Your card has 6 [email protected] 60A max each for the core «=» 6 x 60A = 360A
> 
> Of course all that current is going to the entire card and not only for the core, but this way you have a clearer picture of the limitations implied and you can set some safety limits for yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *that is a figurative number, all cards have different power draw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> Even with surround, i game at 3240x1920 tri-monitor and there are only a couple of games that goes beyond 5GB and those are buggy with memory leaks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks that is helpful info, I have not had any crashes thus far or instability with the LLC hack but if you think its bad for the card I will probably disable it. Anyway to check the power draw?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezor*
> 
> Thanks that is helpful info, I have not had any crashes thus far or instability with the LLC hack but if you think its bad for the card I will probably disable it. Anyway to check the power draw?


With the AB or precisionX hardware monitor!


Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Rezor

Okay its a little late here and my head hurts trying to figure out the formula, LOL. I think I will just stop at 1.238vc and not go higher.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezor*
> 
> Okay its a little late here and my head hurts trying to figure out the formula, LOL. I think I will just stop at 1.238vc and not go higher.


Its late here too!









aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

a= Bios base TDP, GTX 780 skyn3t bios is 330W
b= OSD TDP, the power draw you see in AB/PrecisionX monitor in %
c= The actual instant approximate power draw your card is doing!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## fa5terba11

How do you disable the LLC hack? I enabled the dang thing but how to undo?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Question tried going through some pages, but lol thats a lot.. Umm im thinking of of jumping to 8.1 on my SSD and I want to know if there is any driver issues with this video card on there? I thought I read somewhere some folks said so, but not sure.. And also should I revert back to my stock bios before installing 8.1? And (lol last one I promise) do the available bios for downloads work on 8.1?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> How do you disable the LLC hack? I enabled the dang thing but how to undo?


Press windows key + R, Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER, delete LLC.exe from the folder.
Shutdown the computer (not reboot) and restart it and its done!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Question tried going through some pages, but lol thats a lot.. Umm im thinking of of jumping to 8.1 on my SSD and I want to know if there is any driver issues with this video card on there? I thought I read somewhere some folks said so, but not sure.. And also should I revert back to my stock bios before installing 8.1? And (lol last one I promise) do the available bios for downloads work on 8.1?
> Thanks


Some 780 owners reported problems with modded bios, couldn't install drivers after the Windows 8.1 Update 1!
We are still waiting feedback from those affected to fix the issue, as we set out test bios to beta testers!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jakesnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Question tried going through some pages, but lol thats a lot.. Umm im thinking of of jumping to 8.1 on my SSD and I want to know if there is any driver issues with this video card on there? I thought I read somewhere some folks said so, but not sure.. And also should I revert back to my stock bios before installing 8.1? And (lol last one I promise) do the available bios for downloads work on 8.1?
> 
> Thanks


I am on win 8.1 myself with an SSD and have no driver issues whatsoever with my GTX 780. Also the modded bios works just fine as well as the LLC hack. I dont believe you should have to revert back to your stock bios before installing win 8.1.


----------



## Jakesnake

Getting a cold boot issue, restarting the pc works fine but if i shut down and walk away then come back to turn the pc on it says it cant find the hard drive or something like that or sometimes its just a blank black screen.

Any perm fix?


----------



## Asus11

max safe volts to run on these 780s under water? 24/7 or while gaming


----------



## SDhydro

Id say 1.3 volts would be fine as long as vrm temps were in check.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Sweet thank you, but to be safe I will flash stock bios over and revert my motherboard back to default. I believe I have backed up everything and will begin the install process shortly after doing a Secure Wipe on my SSD (they make it so easy now).

EDIT: Stock BIOS 8.1 installed with BETA drivers, but so far so good. Will continue to test if all goes good, will update my favorite BIOS.

Cheers


----------



## mark96

Is their still any danger in using Furmark for stresstesting?

Heaven doesn't really push the card, therefore i'm thinking about Furmark


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> Is their still any danger in using Furmark for stresstesting?
> 
> Heaven doesn't really push the card, therefore i'm thinking about Furmark


If your card is defective somehow, it will burn for sure, remember that!


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Id say 1.3 volts would be fine as long as vrm temps were in check.


woot?
im running my 780 at 1467/1750 1.475V and a 4770K at 4.4 Ghz 1.35V on a single 65 mm 240 rad 
card never passes 71C, cpu never goes over 80


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> woot?
> im running my 780 at 1467/1750 1.475V and a 4770K at 4.4 Ghz 1.35V on a single 65 mm 240 rad
> card never passes 71C, cpu never goes over 80


Nice I wish there was a way to unlock my voltage on my Asus 780 Directcu II ... i can only go to 1250/1650 1.2 volts


----------



## fa5terba11

What is a good modest overclock that I can run 24/7. I did the soft volt mod that let me get 1.3 volts and I don't need to go higher like you animals. I'm just curious though - at 1.3 volts what's a range I should shoot for an everyday overclock? I got this heaven score with +200 core clock and +500 memory, but I'm really feeling like I should back off of this for everyday use.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> What is a good modest overclock that I can run 24/7. I did the soft volt mod that let me get 1.3 volts and I don't need to go higher like you animals. I'm just curious though - at 1.3 volts what's a range I should shoot for an everyday overclock? I got this heaven score with +200 core clock and +500 memory, but I'm really feeling like I should back off of this for everyday use.


depends on your card, but with just the LLC mod and 1.3V im running this 24/7
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w5k2p/


----------



## YounGMessiah

Another question.. For a while pretty much since I got the card and on both Windows 7 and 8.1 ill be in game FFXIV (for example, since its the game I play most) and the screen will go black/I guess call it a flicker and then display again with no signs of the driver failing or anything that I know of. Normally it does it once and lasts maybe 1-4 seconds and other times it will do it 2-3 times in row with the same amount of time. It even happened at my friends house and at first I was assuming since I live in an older building it might have been due to older lines/outlets, but not the case. I havent seen any harm from it (maybe?), but honestly its kinda getting annoying especially since no one else has this issue and sometimes it can be real constant within a day or week.

Im pretty sure I have latest drivers, everything installed/fitted correctly and im becoming stumped. I have more than enough power, some would even call it overkill (I only have this big of PSU because OCZ gave it to me free).

Any ideas??

Let me know if you need more information


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Another question.. For a while pretty much since I got the card and on both Windows 7 and 8.1 ill be in game FFXIV (for example, since its the game I play most) and the screen will go black/I guess call it a flicker and then display again with no signs of the driver failing or anything that I know of. Normally it does it once and lasts maybe 1-4 seconds and other times it will do it 2-3 times in row with the same amount of time. It even happened at my friends house and at first I was assuming since I live in an older building it might have been due to older lines/outlets, but not the case. I havent seen any harm from it (maybe?), but honestly its kinda getting annoying especially since no one else has this issue and sometimes it can be real constant within a day or week.
> Im pretty sure I have latest drivers, everything installed/fitted correctly and im becoming stumped. I have more than enough power, some would even call it overkill (I only have this big of PSU because OCZ gave it to me free).
> Any ideas??
> Let me know if you need more information


I had that issue in one of my screens with older drivers while playing, now i only have it when i quit the game! No harm done until now!
Others had the same random issue in some games (not all) FFXIV is buggy as you know but it might have or not to do with the game itself!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## YounGMessiah

I should play some other games for prolonged times and see if I get the same issue. I have tried the latest drivers and beta and still same issue. I should ask my friend who just got a 780 ACX SC like me. But also my other friend hasnt reported any issues although he has a 650 TI I believe


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So, for $5 more you are going from a 14+3 Phase top notch VRM´s with voltage control up to 1,600V to a reference card with 6+2 crappy VRM phases?
> For 3GB more of memory? really?


My bad.









I'll just take my seat in the back now :/.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> woot?
> im running my 780 at 1467/1750 1.475V and a 4770K at 4.4 Ghz 1.35V on a single 65 mm 240 rad
> card never passes 71C, cpu never goes over 80


that is crazy volts! I was thinking 1.3v was too high.. lol









my goal is 1306mhz hopefully try to get under 1.3v


----------



## mtbiker033

guys got a question, what power target % corresponds to the max available with 1.212V (max I can do)?

I didn't know if turning it all the way up to 150% while only getting 1.212V would cause problems? Is there a max PT that would go with those volts?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> guys got a question, what power target % corresponds to the max available with 1.212V (max I can do)?
> 
> I didn't know if turning it all the way up to 150% while only getting 1.212V would cause problems? Is there a max PT that would go with those volts?


Read some of my articles:

"_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_"

_"IMO, The way LLC works makes some cards crash because the VRM's cannot cope with the sustained power without variation as its harder for them to sustain it! the overshoot with LLC at 100% (ON technologies, makers of the NCP4206/8 voltage controller labeled it at 0% but its really 100%) is actually higher than with LLC at default!
Voltage is not to worry about but the amperage drawn by the voltage increase, you can limit the TDP at a "safe" level (depends on the card) with the AB slider (thus limiting the amperage), make the necessary calculations with my formula to find the maximum drawn wattage:

*aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

Then convert it to Amps:

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by the voltage V in volts (V):

*I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*

Knowing that: 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

The only voltage you can control is the core, so:

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Lets think "safe" but at the same time not restraining the chip: *360A x 80% = 288A*

*Amps to Watts:*

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the current I in amps (A), times the voltage V in volts (V):
*I(A) × V(V) = P(W)*

288A x 1,20V = 245.6W
288A x 1.30V = 374.4W
288A x 1.40V = 403.2W

You can go lower depending on the cards needs! As every card is different in power draw you have to fiddle with it to find your best "safe" limit!"_

_"The voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## sickofitall

Hi, i need your help, i want to enable the llc mod but:

-when i check the llc status with command prompt or occamrazor tool, it returns me always "invalid"
-i follow the guide to soft mod afterburner, with "VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h" command now i can control the voltage but the llc mod is disabled because i have a vdroop under load

-I have a 780 classified as a primary card and a zotac reference as secondary
-if i install the zotac on another pc i can easily unlock the llc and all works fine


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i need your help, i want to enable the llc mod but:
> 
> -when i check the llc status with command prompt or occamrazor tool, it returns me always "invalid"
> -i follow the guide to soft mod afterburner, with "VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h" command now i can control the voltage but the llc mod is disabled because i have a vdroop under load
> 
> -I have a 780 classified as a primary card and a zotac reference as secondary
> -if i install the zotac on another pc i can easily unlock the llc and all works fine


answered in the Titan thread!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/23700_100#post_22284811


----------



## levism99

EVGA 780's


----------



## DesmoLocke

Still adding names to the list? Slap my name on there please!

I currently own 4x GTX 780s. Unfortunately, 2 are in storage in my older X58 i7 920 system and I have 2 cards in my current X79 i7 4930k system (the one I'm currently typing on). Anyways, here are some pics.

The plan is to go with a custom water-cooled Tri-SLI build soon, with one 780 left over for an HTPC.

I've been reading these forums for a few years now and I've finally decided to become a more active forum member. Thanks guys.


----------



## pez

GTX 780 for a HTPC? Going 4k soon?


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone have any references for power consumption of 2-way 780s in SLI at 1.212V? I'd guess they would draw about 500W by themselves based on a couple posts up, but just in case anyone could share I'd be obliged. I'm looking at using the EVGA 850G2 to run this:

4770k @ 5GHz 1.320V
GTX 780 @ 1250MHz 1.212V
GTX 780 @ 1250MHz 1.212V
Asus Maximus VI Hero
G.skill Snipers 2133 RAM @1.65V
WD 1TB Black
WD 4TB Black
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB
Asus Blu-ray Burner
Phanteks PH TC14PEBK
3X Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fans

EDIT: I'm doing some READING







but its always helpful to have some Kill-A-Watt data too


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone have any references for power consumption of 2-way 780s in SLI at 1.212V? I'd guess they would draw about 500W by themselves based on a couple posts up, but just in case anyone could share I'd be obliged. I'm looking at using the EVGA 850G2 to run this:
> 
> 4770k @ 5GHz 1.320V
> GTX 780 @ 1250MHz 1.212V
> GTX 780 @ 1250MHz 1.212V
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> G.skill Snipers 2133 RAM @1.65V
> WD 1TB Black
> WD 4TB Black
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Samsung 840 EVO 1TB
> Asus Blu-ray Burner
> Phanteks PH TC14PEBK
> 3X Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fans
> 
> EDIT: I'm doing some READING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its always helpful to have some Kill-A-Watt data too


Reference TDP is 250W so, times 2 makes 500W (give or take a few W) ! In case you flash modded bios with increased TDP settings you can always tune the amount you want with the PT slider!

Here is my article about TDP:

_" The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX get its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jon6113

Hello, I have two EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB cards in SLI. None of the bios' online seem to work well for my cards. Hoping someone knowledgeable on here can modify my bios. I am simply looking to get a bump in voltage to 1.212 and increased power. Let me know. Thank you.

1007.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Press windows key + R, Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER, delete LLC.exe from the folder.
> Shutdown the computer (not reboot) and restart it and its done!
> Some 780 owners reported problems with modded bios, couldn't install drivers after the Windows 8.1 Update 1!
> We are still waiting feedback from those affected to fix the issue, as we set out test bios to beta testers!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So you are recommending now not to run the LLC hack?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone have any references for power consumption of 2-way 780s in SLI at 1.212V? I'd guess they would draw about 500W by themselves based on a couple posts up, but just in case anyone could share I'd be obliged. I'm looking at using the EVGA 850G2 to run this:
> 
> 4770k @ 5GHz 1.320V
> GTX 780 @ 1250MHz 1.212V
> GTX 780 @ 1250MHz 1.212V
> Asus Maximus VI Hero
> G.skill Snipers 2133 RAM @1.65V
> WD 1TB Black
> WD 4TB Black
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> Samsung 840 EVO 1TB
> Asus Blu-ray Burner
> Phanteks PH TC14PEBK
> 3X Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm fans
> 
> EDIT: I'm doing some READING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its always helpful to have some Kill-A-Watt data too


What is your power target set to for 1250MHz at 1.212V?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> What is your power target set to for 1250MHz at 1.212V?


I've left it to 100%, I think thats what you are referring to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reference TDP is 250W so, times 2 makes 500W (give or take a few W) ! In case you flash modded bios with increased TDP settings you can always tune the amount you want with the PT slider!
> 
> Here is my article about TDP:
> 
> _" The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> _


That's a famous article and it was what I was reading. I leave the power limit to 100%, but I used to have your flashed bios so I'm not sure if it was still 250W or 300W per card under full load. On another note I actually had to unflash the BIOS because of the windows 8.1 issue, hope your revision for it is going well


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> GTX 780 for a HTPC? Going 4k soon?


You use what you have right?! lol

HTPC/Steambox. I dunno yet. I could give the extra 780 to my brother that is still running a 768MB GTX 460.








I just know that Tri-SLI 780s is all I need for the moment. I'm looking at the ASUS ROG Swift 2560x1440 120hz monitor in the future. I still want to hold off on 4k.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> So you are recommending now not to run the LLC hack?


It has nothing to do with the windows 8.1 update 1 problem! But i do recommend not to do the LLC hack! Best to leave it by default!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I've left it to 100%, I think thats what you are referring to?
> That's a famous article and it was what I was reading. I leave the power limit to 100%, but I used to have your flashed bios so I'm not sure if it was still 250W or 300W per card under full load. On another note I actually had to unflash the BIOS because of the windows 8.1 issue, hope your revision for it is going well


Actually the reports i have point to only some 780's affected by the issue, not all of them exhibit the same problem! Its not a brand issue, as various were affected!
Soon we will know more!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Sindre2104

any simple guides to remove the llc hack?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levism99*
> 
> 
> EVGA 780's


What PSU is that?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> You use what you have right?! lol
> 
> HTPC/Steambox. I dunno yet. I could give the extra 780 to my brother that is still running a 768MB GTX 460.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just know that Tri-SLI 780s is all I need for the moment. I'm looking at the ASUS ROG Swift 2560x1440 120hz monitor in the future. I still want to hold off on 4k.


Not hating at all







. Just a ton of power







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> any simple guides to remove the llc hack?


Just delete LLC.exe from startup folder and do a complete system shutdown, reboot wont work!
Done!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What PSU is that?


Looks like a SPARKLE Magna GOLD PRO (SPI)! (Great Wall unit???)
Hows things?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## mwahsun

Does anyone know why my pc crashes when I have a couple videos playing at the same time playing a game like diablo? I flashed the skyn3t bios rev 4 for my EVGA GTX 780 ACX and expected to take a bigger load of work but it seems like my GPU just crashes everytime. Should I increase the voltage? If so how do I do it? I believe I'm at 1.21 at the moment but GPU-Z always says 1.15. Thanks!


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It has nothing to do with the windows 8.1 update 1 problem! But i do recommend not to do the LLC hack! Best to leave it by default!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


is there a spesific reason for you not recommending the LLC hack? ^^


----------



## lexlutha111384

I need some advise. I have a 350D case with a single reference GTX780. I have the money right now to buy another one.







) the only thing stopping me is the fact that i have an ASUS Gryphon motherboard. If I install another 780 in sli, the cards will be very close to eachother. I see ORIGIN pushing out pre made pcs though with the same setup. Im just worried that the top card will get to hot. Right now it gets pretty warm by itself. What if I almost block the blower below. Im also only gaming on a 27" LED samsung monitor. 1080p. I know i dont need a second card, but you guys know how it is. I want a beefy ass computer lol I also have an RM750 PSU, an i7 4770 with an H80i cooler, two 140mm fans sucking air in from the front, two 140mm fans exhausting air out of the top, and a corsair SP 120mm exhausting through the radiator out the back. Any advise would help. Thanks everyone for reading.


----------



## lexlutha111384

here is a pic of what it looks like now


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I need some advise. I have a 350D case with a single reference GTX780. I have the money right now to buy another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the only thing stopping me is the fact that i have an ASUS Gryphon motherboard. If I install another 780 in sli, the cards will be very close to eachother. I see ORIGIN pushing out pre made pcs though with the same setup. Im just worried that the top card will get to hot. Right now it gets pretty warm by itself. What if I almost block the blower below. Im also only gaming on a 27" LED samsung monitor. 1080p. I know i dont need a second card, but you guys know how it is. I want a beefy ass computer lol I also have an RM750 PSU, an i7 4770 with an H80i cooler, two 140mm fans sucking air in from the front, two 140mm fans exhausting air out of the top, and a corsair SP 120mm exhausting through the radiator out the back. Any advise would help. Thanks everyone for reading.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> here is a pic of what it looks like now


first off, corsiar RM series of psu is generally regarded as not good.

cards that close together should be fine honestly they are designed for it, if you have good case airflow, which it sounds like you have, should be ok.

I would be more worried about that RM series psu with SLI honestly.

P.S. build looks sexy!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> is there a specific reason for you not recommending the LLC hack? ^^


It introduces freezes and black screens with the latest drivers, its a hit or a miss!
LLC is a hit or a miss as i depends on the VRM's themselves whether they

can sustain the current with Load Line Calibration at 100% or not!
Have a read from one of my articles:

_IMO, The way LLC works makes some cards crash because the VRM's cannot

cope with the sustained power without variation as its harder for them to

sustain it! the overshoot with LLC at 100% (ON technologies, makers of the

NCP4206/8 voltage controller labeled it at 0% but its really 100%) is

actually higher than with LLC at default!
Voltage is not to worry about but the amperage drawn by the voltage

increase, you can limit the TDP at a "safe" level (depends on the card)

with the AB slider (thus limiting the amperage), make the necessary

calculations with my formula to find the maximum drawn wattage:

*aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

*

Then convert it to Amps:

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by

the voltage V in volts (V):

*I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*

Knowing that: 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

The only voltage you can control is the core, so:

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage

for the core

Lets think "safe" but at the same time not restraining the chip: *360A x

80% = 288A*

*Amps to Watts:*

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the current I in amps (A), times the

voltage V in volts (V):
*I(A) × V(V) = P(W)*

288A x 1,20V = 245.6W
288A x 1.30V = 374.4W
288A x 1.40V = 403.2W

You can go lower depending on the cards needs! As every card is different

in power draw you have to fiddle with it to find your best "safe" limit!








_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I need some advise. I have a 350D case with a single reference GTX780. I have the money right now to buy another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the only thing stopping me is the fact that i have an ASUS Gryphon motherboard. If I install another 780 in sli, the cards will be very close to eachother. I see ORIGIN pushing out pre made pcs though with the same setup. Im just worried that the top card will get to hot. Right now it gets pretty warm by itself. What if I almost block the blower below. Im also only gaming on a 27" LED samsung monitor. 1080p. I know i dont need a second card, but you guys know how it is. I want a beefy ass computer lol I also have an RM750 PSU, an i7 4770 with an H80i cooler, two 140mm fans sucking air in from the front, two 140mm fans exhausting air out of the top, and a corsair SP 120mm exhausting through the radiator out the back. Any advise would help. Thanks everyone for reading.


Just put them beeeyatches under water!!!







I would definitely dump that PSU asap if you're going SLI. Pick up a Seasonic, Silverstone, XFX make a really nice on too.


----------



## levism99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What PSU is that?


Sparkle Gold Class www.sparklepower.com


----------



## lexlutha111384

I thought those psu's where good? Whats wrong with the RM Series???


----------



## levism99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I thought those psu's where good? Whats wrong with the RM Series???


they are great. I had no problems, I like the flat cables too


----------



## lexlutha111384

I actually replaced the cables with the white sleeved corsair cables. I love them. So tge rm750 wont be enough for two 780s? Ive seen pcs with the same setup online. ???


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I need some advise. I have a 350D case with a single reference GTX780. I have the money right now to buy another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the only thing stopping me is the fact that i have an ASUS Gryphon motherboard. If I install another 780 in sli, the cards will be very close to eachother. I see ORIGIN pushing out pre made pcs though with the same setup. Im just worried that the top card will get to hot. Right now it gets pretty warm by itself. What if I almost block the blower below. Im also only gaming on a 27" LED samsung monitor. 1080p. I know i dont need a second card, but you guys know how it is. I want a beefy ass computer lol I also have an RM750 PSU, an i7 4770 with an H80i cooler, two 140mm fans sucking air in from the front, two 140mm fans exhausting air out of the top, and a corsair SP 120mm exhausting through the radiator out the back. Any advise would help. Thanks everyone for reading.


Honestly I would rather buy a custom watercooling loop and a new power supply than another 780, as an overclocked 780 under water can easily reach 80-100 fps in almost every game there is with a 1080p screen


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> I thought those psu's where good? Whats wrong with the RM Series???


This is what is wrong
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-might-not-want-to-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


----------



## lexlutha111384

How about if i go with the AX860? Is that a good psu? I think im going to ditch the second card and take a crack at water cooling.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> How about if i go with the AX860? Is that a good psu? I think im going to ditch the second card and take a crack at water cooling.


EVGA SuperNova G2 is both better and cheaper so no.
Cooler Master V850 is based on the same PSU platform as the AX860 and its almost alwasy cheaper as well so no point in the AX860, not unless you really like coil whine.

And you can do both SLI and water cooling with 850 watts as long as you donr overvolt/voltmod your video card(s).


----------



## lexlutha111384

Ok cool. Ill look into the V850. I have a little over $500 too spend. Do u think that would cover the V850 and a waterloop setup for one 780? I know it depends on what parts but would that cover a descent setup?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Ok cool. Ill look into the V850. I have a little over $500 too spend. Do u think that would cover the V850 and a waterloop setup for one 780? I know it depends on what parts but would that cover a descent setup?


EVGA SuperNova G2 is better and its cheaper too.
Here read this.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/700-750-watts-comparison-thread#post_22109815

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079

35$ less for a G2 so its better AND cheaper.

And 850 watts is enough for TWO GTX 780 cards AND water cooling.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Just thought I would post this here. New Afterburner 3.0.0. No more beta's and having to reinstall every few weeks due to expiration.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490956/g3d-afterburner-3-0-0-final#post_22297398


----------



## supermi

hello guys









I was wondering if the newer 780's with the B1 revision chip clocks better than the older 780's or at least to the same level but at less voltage?

I see that might be the case with the titan black and 780ti vs the titan but they also have some slight changes to the power delivery system, where the 780 pcb is currently the same as it was when launched but feature B1 chips now.

and YAY for a NON BETA afterburner







!!!!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the newer 780's with the B1 revision chip clocks better than the older 780's or at least to the same level but at less voltage?
> 
> I see that might be the case with the titan black and 780ti vs the titan but they also have some slight changes to the power delivery system, where the 780 pcb is currently the same as it was when launched but feature B1 chips now.
> 
> and YAY for a NON BETA afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!


it is the same chip from 780ti but with less cores etc

both my 780s are B1 I can confirm they clock better imho

hitting around 1228-1245 on stock bios with 1.187v

so yes they clock better







(can't wait to put my EK blocks on them )

there are some A1 which clock just as high but is very rare on stock bios etc with such volts


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Just thought I would post this here. New Afterburner 3.0.0. No more beta's and having to reinstall every few weeks due to expiration.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490956/g3d-afterburner-3-0-0-final#post_22297398


No, more betas will come!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it is the same chip from 780ti but with less cores etc
> 
> both my 780s are B1 I can confirm they clock better imho
> 
> hitting around 1228-1245 on stock bios with 1.187v
> 
> so yes they clock better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can't wait to put my EK blocks on them )
> 
> there are some A1 which clock just as high but is very rare on stock bios etc with such volts


Oh yes MUCH love for the EK blocks and what they can do for reference 780/titan's with some love from the BIOS brothers here on OCN


----------



## benjamen50

There's a non-beta MSI afterburner now?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> There's a non-beta MSI afterburner now?


Yes and Zawarudo's tool works fine with it.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Did some further testing and confirmed that it is FFXIV itself causing the black screen flickers or whatever you want to call them (couple buddies confirmed it happens to them on different gpus as well). Been playing Diablo 3, Transistor and League of Legends. No issues at all from them even after playing for a long amount of time. Phew! That makes me a bit more relaxed now, but sad that FFXIV is poorly optimized =/.. Oh well the game still works fine even when that happens and I still loooooooooveeeeeeeee it 

Anyways thanks a ton for your work you put into our video card and the time you allocate to all of us!

On a side note for anyone on 8.1, do you have a weird issue where you boot the operating system up (mine is set to go to desktop automatically now) and the desktop seems unresponsive for a few seconds? Im thinking its because everything is still loading/preloading up and not a big deal, but not sure.. Never had these issues before, but then again this is my first time using the boot to desktop feature instead.


----------



## twiz0r0r

How can I tell what revision my card is?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> How can I tell what revision my card is?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


its on the card.


----------



## max883

EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLi







now just waiting for my i7 4790K DEVIL


----------



## fifty

hello i just bought a 780 classified, since the first boot this card show graphic glitches (not always but in most boots it make red dots).
I know the 337.50 drivers have this problem, and i uninstalled, cleaned, tried everything, but the card refuse to work. Im going to try it on another pc but im most than sure the card is bad.
Im very disappointed with evga, this is the third evga i buy, and probably the last one.
The 780 ftw i bought for some decent overclocking capability but it failed miserably, probably the worst 780 i ever had (and i have had a few) not able to reach 1100 mhz on boost, so i sold it and tried to go classified. What a surprise, the card doesnt even work out of the box.
almost 500 euro, last for me. Both lightning i have works flawless on the same pc.
If you guys think it can be anything related to components or driver/bios setting, any help would be appreciated before i go rma and wait another 2-3 weeks to have probably a refurbishes card , i already wait 10 days to get it, and going that way, gtx 800 will hit the stores...


----------



## doni007

Any news on the new BIOS versions?








Appreciate the work guys


----------



## djthrottleboi

I enabled llc and that suxx because now i have a issue that makes me have power limit issues when i use afterburner set to 1212 but yet when i reset i can run 1212 without afterburner with no issues at all.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti SLi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now just waiting for my i7 4790K DEVIL


sick!


----------



## jon6113

I can't get the voltage slider to be enabled in Afterburner with my new EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB card. Any ideas?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I can't get the voltage slider to be enabled in Afterburner with my new EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB card. Any ideas?


Voltage adjustment doesn't work with afterburner. You have to use Precision X or the Classy voltage tuner by Skyn3t.


----------



## djthrottleboi

so why is it i can run 1212 through the bios perfectly but when it comes to afterburner i have a power limit issue and it caps my fan speed to 74%?


----------



## boldenc

Does the Galaxy GTX 780's HOF cards still suffer from core fluctuating issue?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Does the Galaxy GTX 780's HOF cards still suffer from core fluctuating issue?


Never had those issues with my HOFs. Just make sure you update the BIOS, they are available on Galaxy's site.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so why is it i can run 1212 through the bios perfectly but when it comes to afterburner i have a power limit issue and it caps my fan speed to 74%?


......?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ......?


With stock bios it doesn't happen right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ......?
> 
> 
> 
> With stock bios it doesn't happen right?
Click to expand...

no with stock it is fine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no with *stock it is fine*.


Yap! Ditch the KBT changes and the bios will be fine! KBT is VERY limited and these things are bound to happen!


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it is the same chip from 780ti but with less cores etc
> 
> both my 780s are B1 I can confirm they clock better imho
> 
> hitting around 1228-1245 on stock bios with 1.187v
> 
> so yes they clock better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can't wait to put my EK blocks on them )
> 
> there are some A1 which clock just as high but is very rare on stock bios etc with such volts


Meh, thats one sample. My buddy has a Evga Superclocked Reference B1 780, and I have a launch day A1 780 and mine overclocks better than his. 1254 at 1.187 (Which seems to be better than your B1 780s too) and his seems to be stuff at ~1220 at 1.21v.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Meh, thats one sample. My buddy has a Evga Superclocked Reference B1 780, and I have a launch day A1 780 and mine overclocks better than his. 1254 at 1.187 (Which seems to be better than your B1 780s too) and his seems to be stuff at ~1220 at 1.21v.


you just said it.. launch day card.. they are always made better... overall B1 is much better than A1


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> you just said it.. launch day card.. they are always made better... overall B1 is much better than A1


Though I wish my card had Hynix memory like his. My max clock is 6.8GHZ effective. Hynix can hit 7GHz+


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Though I wish my card had Hynix memory like his. My max clock is 6.8GHZ effective. Hynix can hit 7GHz+


how much + overclock on memory is 7ghz.. I mean people have different methods.. is it 248?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no with *stock it is fine*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yap! Ditch the KBT changes and the bios will be fine! KBT is VERY limited and these things are bound to happen!
Click to expand...

that was a error i meant with the modded bios its fine. its afterburner that somehow causes me to have power limit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that was a error i meant with the modded bios its fine. its afterburner that somehow causes me to have power limit.


Uninstall it, delete the installation folder inside program files x86 and re-install it again! it should fix your problem!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that was a error i meant with the modded bios its fine. its afterburner that somehow causes me to have power limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall it, delete the installation folder inside program files x86 and re-install it again! it should fix your problem!
Click to expand...

ok thank you i will let you know if it worked.


----------



## DrockinWV

Not really sure what is going on with my EVGA 780 SC ACX.... I have not downloaded any mods or bios for this card, just using Precision X, upping the Power Target to 106% and the Temp linked with it to 95c... Have also tried different GPU clocks and Memory clocks everything crashes even before Heaven benchmark and 3D Mark start? I set everything back to default to give me a good starting point and still crashes out? But I can run MSI Kombuster no problem... is Precision X that bad or am I doing something wrong that will make Heaven and 3D Mark crash?

Also whenever I can get Heaven to run OCed it runs slower than the default


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Not really sure what is going on with my EVGA 780 SC ACX.... I have not downloaded any mods or bios for this card, just using Precision X, upping the Power Target to 106% and the Temp linked with it to 95c... Have also tried different GPU clocks and Memory clocks everything crashes even before Heaven benchmark and 3D Mark start? I set everything back to default to give me a good starting point and still crashes out? But I can run MSI Kombuster no problem... is Precision X that bad or am I doing something wrong that will make Heaven and 3D Mark crash?
> 
> Also whenever I can get Heaven to run OCed it runs slower than the default


Try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers. Make sure you use DDU (Display driver uninstaller).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that was a error i meant with the modded bios its fine. its afterburner that somehow causes me to have power limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall it, delete the installation folder inside program files x86 and re-install it again! it should fix your problem!
Click to expand...

yeah it didn't work. guess the mod does not like this card. maybe i will just stick to the bios mod.

actually it might just be the beta driver lol. let me try on whql.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah it didn't work. guess the mod does not like this card. maybe i will just stick to the bios mod.
> actually it might just be the beta driver lol. let me try on whql.


GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) = Custom card! (NCP420*8*) 8+2 power phases, so, the voltmod does not work properly, the feedback i have is 50/50% chances of working!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah it didn't work. guess the mod does not like this card. maybe i will just stick to the bios mod.
> actually it might just be the beta driver lol. let me try on whql.
> 
> 
> 
> GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) = Custom card! (NCP420*8*) 8+2 power phases, so, the voltmod does not work properly, the feedback i have is 50/50% chances of working!
Click to expand...

yeah lol i figured that out. gigabyte always doing something off. i'm in the process of trying to trade for a classified. lol and i'm adding stuff. i should have spent the extra $15 for the classy.


----------



## p3gaz_001

hello ppl!!! i'm about to upgrade my video card.... i'm planning to get a 780 poseidon are there any owners here? i would like to hear from theme... thanks!


----------



## boldenc

Which bios to use with Zotac GTX 780 AMP B1?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Which bios to use with Zotac GTX 780 AMP B1?


We have no Gtx 780 Zotac bios modded! send me your updated bios, so i can add it to the bios pool we will update soon!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> hello ppl!!! i'm about to upgrade my video card.... i'm planning to get a 780 poseidon are there any owners here? i would like to hear from theme... thanks!


I think that a regular gtx 780 dcii plus ek waterblock is a better choice at the same price or even lower than the poseidon


----------



## AzzA82

Hi everyone 1st post
But i've flashed the skynet3t-37-ref-oc bios to my sli galaxy reference 780's.
And then done the vdroop llc mod with msi after burner.
The problem im having is Afterburner lets me change the vcore of the 2nd card as an absolute value but the 1st card still has a +mv setting. When i bench i can get the 2nd card to do whatever core voltage i want but the first card is still working in boost mode ( i think ) .
Any ideas i checked thru gpuz and both cards have had the bios updated.
Did i miss a config in msi after burner for the other card maybe i basically followed Occamrazor's guide to the letter.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> I think that a regular gtx 780 dcii plus ek waterblock is a better choice at the same price or even lower than the poseidon


i'd checked b4 asking and there's no fullcover for the 780 dcu II on ek website...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzA82*
> 
> Hi everyone 1st post
> But i've flashed the skynet3t-37-ref-oc bios to my sli galaxy reference 780's.
> And then done the vdroop llc mod with msi after burner.
> The problem im having is Afterburner lets me change the vcore of the 2nd card as an absolute value but the 1st card still has a +mv setting. When i bench i can get the 2nd card to do whatever core voltage i want but the first card is still working in boost mode ( i think ) .
> Any ideas i checked thru gpuz and both cards have had the bios updated.
> Did i miss a config in msi after burner for the other card maybe i basically followed Occamrazor's guide to the letter.


You probably missed something, one of the VEN_ files or forgot to identify both cards with the "sg" switch, you have to run them both and return "41" on both!

"msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"

Delete profiles folder and restart AB, kill AB process and redo the voltmod, if you have 2 VEN_ files inside profiles folder, alter both!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'd checked b4 asking and there's no fullcover for the 780 dcu II on ek website...


Get a Classy...








You get a good card with voltage control over core and mem, with excelent VRM's, even better than the DCUII ones!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NABBO

Please, I need a bios for the Zotac GTX 780 reference B1 (base clock 863, boost 902)
Who has this card, you may pass me your bios?


----------



## AzzA82

Ha ha I had about ten profile files in that folder probably for older cards or versions of afterburner and only did one listed in the guide ... was thinking that but didn't want to screw something up.

Anyways thanks mate ..... I really should have got around to doing this like last year. Seems a waste to have stock limits on full cover water blocked 780's.

I'm off to play did manage to do 14.8k run on firestrike even with only one card sorted out.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You get a good card with voltage control over core and mem, with excelent VRM's, even better than the DCUII ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


thanks 4 your reply.... but my budget is not enough for a classy. the poseidon i'm aiming, i'm having it for less than 450€.


----------



## NABBO

I'm desperate!
I can not find a bios B1 for the Zotac GTX 780.

I checked here

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=Zotac&model=&interface=&memType=&memSize=

but nothing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Please, I need a bios for the original Zotac GTX 780 reference B1 (base clock 863, boost 902)
> Who has this card, you may pass me your bios?


I have the AMP bios if you want: 80.80.21.00.42
Techpowerup does not have any B1 bios!

*But im confident someone here in the thread will help you!*

*(Come on you Zotac guys, come forward with this bios)*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I have the AMP bios if you want: 80.80.21.00.42
> Techpowerup does not have any B1 bios!
> 
> *But im confident someone here in the thread will help you!*
> 
> *(Come on you Zotac guys, come forward with this bios)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


thank you ...

but i need a bios GK110-B1 (Zotac or nvidia) with normal frequencies.

with a bios for the Zotac amp...
...then I should change, through Kepler tweaker bios, the frequencies to 863/902 ...

but unfortunately, NV Inspector would detect it as bios [MODIFIED]

and not good.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzA82*
> 
> Ha ha I had about ten profile files in that folder probably for older cards or versions of afterburner and only did one listed in the guide ... was thinking that but didn't want to screw something up.
> 
> Anyways thanks mate ..... I really should have got around to doing this like last year. Seems a waste to have stock limits on full cover water blocked 780's.
> 
> I'm off to play did manage to do 14.8k run on firestrike even with only one card sorted out.


And:

*WELCOME TO OCN!!!*



















*Fill your SIG with your RIG! You have a link in my SIG!*


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'd checked b4 asking and there's no fullcover for the 780 dcu II on ek website...


this one:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-dcii-nickel.html


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> this one:
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-dcii-nickel.html


" EK-FC780 *GTX Ti DCII* is a high performance full-cover water block for engineered specifically for ASUS design GTX 780 (Ti) DirectCU II series graphics cards."

... i don't think 780 and 780ti share the same pcb even tough the 780 i'm getting is a non reference


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> " EK-FC780 *GTX Ti DCII* is a high performance full-cover water block for engineered specifically for ASUS design GTX 780 (Ti) DirectCU II series graphics cards."
> 
> ... i don't think 780 and 780ti share the same pcb even tough the 780 i'm getting is a non reference


Please read all the notes on that page:
Quote:


> This water blocks aligns perfectly with older EK-FC780 GTX DCII and is backwards compatible with non-Ti version graphics card.


----------



## p3gaz_001

i didn't read all.. anyway as said previously... i'm getting the poseidon for less than 450€. 780 DCU II is actually 385€ + 102€ of the full block, not including both shipping costs... we are way far from 450€ and 450€ is what i allowed (my self) to spend....


----------



## XyborgSweden

Just signed up here after being introduced to this awesome forum via a local Swedish one. You guys like Skynet are doing a killer job here!

Now, I flashed my EVGA SC ACX and I was just wondering. Does raising the power limit to the max have any negative impact at all besides power comsumption? I mean, is there any reason why you shouldn't just smack it to the max setting right off the bat and then just fiddle with voltage vs frequencies?


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i didn't read all.. anyway as said previously... i'm getting the poseidon for less than 450€. 780 DCU II is actually 385€ + 102€ of the full block, not including both shipping costs... we are way far from 450€ and 450€ is what i allowed (my self) to spend....


for 450€ the poseidon is better choice, no doubt and grab one


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XyborgSweden*
> 
> Just signed up here after being introduced to this awesome forum via a local Swedish one. You guys like Skynet are doing a killer job here!
> 
> Now, I flashed my EVGA SC ACX and I was just wondering. Does raising the power limit to the max have any negative impact at all besides power comsumption? I mean, is there any reason why you shouldn't just smack it to the max setting right off the bat and then just fiddle with voltage vs frequencies?


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!*









if you get too much power draw over voltage ( + voltage = ++ current) and not enough cooling you will burn your card)
Keep it at 100% and increase it if you are seeing 100% being constantly hit in the AB/precision-X hardware monitor and you are having stutters and frame drops as you increase the voltage/frequencies!
Anything you need just drop a post here and everybody will try to help you the best they can!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> for 450€ the poseidon is better choice, no doubt and grab one


I agree


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I agree


i hope not to regreat my choice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> for 450€ the poseidon is better choice, no doubt and grab one


yup!!

tuesday or wednsday max i'll be having it .. you'll hear from me 4 sure


----------



## XyborgSweden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you get too much power draw over voltage ( + voltage = ++ current) and not enough cooling you will burn your card)
> Keep it at 100% and increase it if you are seeing 100% being constantly hit in the AB/precision-X hardware monitor and you are having stutters and frame drops as you increase the voltage/frequencies!
> Anything you need just drop a post here and everybody will try to help you the best they can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the friendly wellcome! And thanks for the tip. Now, Back to overclocking! I couldn't get my card above 1162 mhz on stock bios, now I'm already at 1202 without overheating issues so far.









Edit: another question though. Is the 1212mv limit generally considered "safe" on air? Or should I stay at a lower setting? I havemt seen the card go above 82c on 1212mv, but I figured I might as well ask before I melt something important.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We have no Gtx 780 Zotac bios modded! send me your updated bios, so i can add it to the bios pool we will update soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Here it is:

GK110B1Zotac.zip 131k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ACX is only a different fan profile within the bios, .37 revision is the earlier 3A bios revison and works with your card, very different than the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios that is ONLY for the B1 cards, your card is A1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have concerns about a possible black screen after flashing or flashing a wrong bios,if it ever happens, follow these steps:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have (finally!) tested all beta bioses you sent me for my gtx780:



They all worked fine without any BSODs, but what intrigues me the most, is that then I flashed back *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3* and it's working flawlessly once again!























No more win load screen bsod as before after installing Update 1. Maybe M$ fixed this issue in later win update without notification?

Don't know what to think really, I´m running 8.1 with all updates till today + 337.81 Beta (AB 3.0.0 final)

Any clues?

Regards and thanks as always!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> I have (finally!) tested all beta bioses you sent me for my gtx780:
> 
> 
> 
> They all worked fine without any BSODs, but what intrigues me the most, is that then I flashed back *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3* and it's working flawlessly once again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more win load screen bsod as before after installing Update 1. Maybe M$ fixed this issue in later win update without notification?
> 
> Don't know what to think really, I´m running 8.1 with all updates till today + 337.81 Beta (AB 3.0.0 final)
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Regards and thanks as always!


Probably they fixed it with the updates, but now something new happened, (others have reported the same) at boot Windows 8.1 with Update 1, there is a freeze for 30 seconds to a minute, where only the mouse is free, everything else is frozen, then all the clicks you made, links you clicked while frozen, very quickly are executed... M$ at its best IMO...


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how much + overclock on memory is 7ghz.. I mean people have different methods.. is it 248?


No it is like +500 or something, because +400 is 6.8GHZ effective.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how much + overclock on memory is 7ghz.. I mean people have different methods.. is it 248?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> No it is like +500 or something, because +400 is 6.8GHZ effective.


Read my article:

_"Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.

To clear the confusion somewhat:

_

_If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value_.
_If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value_
_If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate._
_These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the data-rate (also called effective memory clock)_"









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So I'm looking at replacing my 7950 with a 780, as I don't want to wait 6-12 months for a Maxwell (I'm impatient lol). So my choices are a Galaxy reference card, a Gigabyte WF3 for $30 more or an Asus DCU2 at $50 more. I'm running at 1080p and just want to max out everything at that res. Do some mid level OC without going crazy as I'm staying on air for my new build. Anyone have any good/bad experiences with the cards I listed. Any recommendation of the 3?

Also looking at a R9-290 for $100 less but I'm keen to go NV this time as I might be getting in to Premiere/Lightroom work so CUDA will come in handy.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably they fixed it with the updates, but now something new happened, (others have reported the same) at boot Windows 8.1 with Update 1, there is a freeze for 30 seconds to a minute, where only the mouse is free, everything else is frozen, then all the clicks you made, links you clicked while frozen, very quickly are executed... M$ at its best IMO...


Holy mother of god...









Fortunately, my boot loading times are normal with no frozens, but I can expect anything if M$ is fiddling with this...

Anyway, thanks once again for your time and dedication, hope you can sort this issues out with new modded bioses.

Kind Regards!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i hope not to regreat my choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup!!


I think you'll be happy with that beast!


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> GK110B1Zotac.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks


That bios from what Zotac card is? The regular one or the AMP!?

I have the bios of my Zotac 780 AMP! , i have mod it and get 1.212v stable with a powerlimit of 150% and clocks to 1306mhz but i don't get how to disable Boost, i keep going up and down and on some applications it don't even pass the 800mhz. Tonight if is needed i can upload my bios and the moded one.

BTW @ 1306mhz and 1,212v reach around 130% powerlimit and it run stable at 45°, Way better than other card (a EVGA ref).

Cheers!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> That bios from what Zotac card is? The regular one or the AMP!?


I tried the bios...

is for the Zotac amp (1006MHz/boost1058MHz)


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my article:
> 
> _"Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.
> 
> To clear the confusion somewhat:
> 
> _
> 
> _If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value_.
> _If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value_
> _If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate._
> _These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the data-rate (also called effective memory clock)_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yes, whatever value that GPU-Z reports, I always multiply that by 4 to figure out the effective rate.









1700 will be reported in GPU-Z for 6.8GHZ effective (+400 offset in EVGA Precision and Afterburner)
1750 will be reported in GPU-Z for 7GHZ effective (~+500 offset in EVGA Precision and Afterburner)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> That bios from what Zotac card is? The regular one or the AMP!?
> 
> I have the bios of my Zotac 780 AMP! , i have mod it and get 1.212v stable with a powerlimit of 150% and clocks to 1306mhz but i don't get how to disable Boost, i keep going up and down and on some applications it don't even pass the 800mhz. Tonight if is needed i can upload my bios and the moded one.
> 
> BTW @ 1306mhz and 1,212v reach around 130% powerlimit and it run stable at 45°, Way better than other card (a EVGA ref).
> 
> Cheers!


If you are going to post bios mods, get your own thread instead!
If its just to help out someone, PM the bios; if you post it here for some other reason, issue a warning of possible damage to the cards: while the bios runs fine with your card it may not run on somebody else's card!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> That bios from what Zotac card is? The regular one or the AMP!?
> 
> I have the bios of my Zotac 780 AMP! , i have mod it and get 1.212v stable with a powerlimit of 150% and clocks to 1306mhz but i don't get how to disable Boost, i keep going up and down and on some applications it don't even pass the 800mhz. Tonight if is needed i can upload my bios and the moded one.
> 
> BTW @ 1306mhz and 1,212v reach around 130% powerlimit and it run stable at 45°, Way better than other card (a EVGA ref).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to post bios mods, get your own thread instead!
> If its just to help out someone, PM the bios; if you post it here for some other reason, issue a warning of possible damage to the cards: while the bios runs fine with your card it may not run on somebody else's card!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

i agree with this as i have seen somebody mod their bios and it wasn't stable like they thought and it screwed up the other guys card. use your own bios or skyn3t's bios and if you know someone who can mod bios's then pm them the bios and have them mod it. dont use bios's from other cards unless you are willing to lose your card.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> That bios from what Zotac card is? The regular one or the AMP!?
> 
> I have the bios of my Zotac 780 AMP! , i have mod it and get 1.212v stable with a powerlimit of 150% and clocks to 1306mhz but i don't get how to disable Boost, i keep going up and down and on some applications it don't even pass the 800mhz. Tonight if is needed i can upload my bios and the moded one.
> 
> BTW @ 1306mhz and 1,212v reach around 130% powerlimit and it run stable at 45°, Way better than other card (a EVGA ref).
> 
> Cheers!


it is the bios of the AMP B1 version 80.80.x
Can you PM your bios?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are going to post bios mods, get your own thread instead!
> If its just to help out someone, PM the bios; if you post it here for some other reason, issue a warning of possible damage to the cards: while the bios runs fine with your card it may not run on somebody else's card!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ok, then don't gonna post it, hope to see a Skynet version with the bios that boldnec post







.

Anyway if anyone wants it to see what i touch on it can send me a pm.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> it is the bios of the AMP B1 version 80.80.x
> Can you PM your bios?


I'll tonight when i get home.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> That bios from what Zotac card is? The regular one or the AMP!?
> 
> I have the bios of my Zotac 780 AMP! , i have mod it and get 1.212v stable with a powerlimit of 150% and clocks to 1306mhz but i don't get how to disable Boost, i keep going up and down and on some applications it don't even pass the 800mhz. Tonight if is needed i can upload my bios and the moded one.
> 
> BTW @ 1306mhz and 1,212v reach around 130% powerlimit and it run stable at 45°, Way better than other card (a EVGA ref).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is the bios of the AMP B1 version 80.80.x
> Can you PM your bios?
Click to expand...

if you use the bios do not use nvflash -4 -5 -6 as that prevents it from keeping you from flashing the wrong bios. use nvflash whateverbiosname.rom


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Ok, then don't gonna post it, hope to see a Skynet version with the bios that boldnec post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway if anyone wants it to see what i touch on it can send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tonight when i get home.


You will! first to second week of June!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You will! first to second week of June!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Awesome, thanks a bunch!


----------



## slimthugg

Hello guys what bios can i use for my gtx 780 sc acx? my stock bios is 80.80.31.00.82


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slimthugg*
> 
> Hello guys what bios can i use for my gtx 780 sc acx? my stock bios is 80.80.31.00.82


first page

EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1

skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slimthugg*
> 
> Hello guys what bios can i use for my gtx 780 sc acx? my stock bios is 80.80.31.00.82


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!*









Wait a couple of weeks, we will release newer versions!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NABBO

Occam, this bios is not good?

EVGA GTX 780 ACX-B1 skyn3t VBIOS-ACX-rev4


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Occam, this bios is not good?
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX-B1 skyn3t VBIOS-ACX-rev4


Sure it is! Why do you ask?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure it is! Why do you ask?


You said to wait for new version.
therefore, I thought there were problems with the bios that I had recommended.









(mia paranoia







)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> You said to wait for new version.
> therefore, I thought there were problems with the bios that I had recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mia paranoia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


No, we will update the existing bios to newer versions!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, we will update the existing bios to newer versions!


----------



## jon6113

Still looking for a modded bios for the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB if anyone has made one yet. Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Still looking for a modded bios for the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB if anyone has made one yet. Thanks.


If you can wait a couple of weeks...


----------



## slimthugg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slimthugg*
> 
> Hello guys what bios can i use for my gtx 780 sc acx? my stock bios is 80.80.31.00.82
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a couple of weeks, we will release newer versions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

thanks fur reply I will wait

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone else getting this error with the latest driver update?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anyone else getting this error with the latest driver update?


No, my antivirus catches that pestilence on the spot, goes straight to quarantine and its never installed!








Sorry never had "that thing" installed!








Uninstall drivers and clean the system with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
Install the earlier drivers that had experience working, then install the newer version but go custom install and untick everything except drivers, that way you keep the earlier working experience version!










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## mtbiker033

best I could do with these cards:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292

not too bad


----------



## spena

My asus 780 was running fine since i purchased it but this month my games have been crashing more frequently and blue screen would occur more than the usual. Just last night diablo3 crashed three times within 10min and I cant even start a multiplayer game in sc2 without it crashing.

My card is running stock and purchased on Feb. I am also running the latest firmware. Is it time to submit a RMA?


----------



## dawnoftheh3ro

Hey all, I had a few questions regarding overclocking and Precision X options. I couldn't seem to find direct answers to. Most likely because they are noob status questions








I just built my first PC last December. I don't think I've got my rig updated on my profile here so:

Fractal Arc XL case
Asus m5a99fx pro r2.0 mobo
AMD 8350 Fx cpu running @ 4.2ghz (with h100i)
2 8gb Trident X DDR3 RAM up to 2400mhz (but I have no idea how to do that, or if its even worth it, so they are just at 1600mhz I believe)
2 GTX 780 FTW
1000 watt EVGA gold psu
1440p Qnix 2710 monitor running at 90hz .

The FTW has the same stock clocks as the 780 SC I believe (980mhz). A few general questions I had:

1.) Why does my voltage decrease when I add to the offset?

2.) Does increasing the power target add more voltage? If not, when I do increase the power target, should I add more voltage via the overvoltage tool?

3.) Should the power and temp target stay linked? Is there a benefit in prioritizing temperature or power target over the other? Will I get more performance by raising temp target vs power target?

4.) I saw a benchmarking video from TekSyndicate where he mentioned if the fan speed got to 100% the card will start to throttle, but I think he was using the default fan curve and I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. I have mine set to reach 100% at around 50 degrees because as I now realize, two 780's with ACX coolers is a freaking thermal nightmare









Speaking of thermal nightmare...*** can I do here...something I should have given more thought to beforehand. The top card is straight up sucking in hot air from the bottom card, and then it's all just blown out in the case. This case is huge and I have 2 1800 rpm fans on the front as intake, another 1800 rpm rear exhaust, 1 1200 rpm intake on bottom, and 4 2000 rpm fans on top in push pull with the H100i. The top card still hits 79-80 degrees on Farcry 3 and Crysis 3 is almost out of the question.

Unless anyone else has better suggestions here are my options:
1. Water cool both cards, which come to find out they don't make a universal waterblock for the FTW and this option is a lot of money, and I feel like I've already put too much money into this thing.









2. I could cut a hole in the window on the case and add another fan to blow on the cards.

3. I can still return the recent 780 and get one with rear exhaust like the reference cards, and I think the Direct CUii does rear exhaust but it still has the fan cooler that would be sucking in heat from the bottom card.

Thanks for any help here!!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> My asus 780 was running fine since i purchased it but this month my games have been crashing more frequently and blue screen would occur more than the usual. Just last night diablo3 crashed three times within 10min and I cant even start a multiplayer game in sc2 without it crashing.
> 
> My card is running stock and purchased on Feb. I am also running the latest firmware. Is it time to submit a RMA?


Check/clean/install drivers.
Take card out, test onboard and see if it does the same.
If possible check card on another rig/check different slots.
Check bluescreenview to see what errors you've been getting (rule out other potentials).
If everything softwarewise is working fine then it could be the card itself. But I would try to rule out other possibilities like driver issues, hard drive, ram, mobo, psu, things around it or easier to check before issuing an RMA. After all asus RMA is the worse.. lol (no im not kidding).
When/if you do decide to RMA take PICTURES of everything of the card, front back, side, micro mode just so they don't give you the "oops i see a screw driver stuck in the card, we cant rma!"


----------



## fashric

Since the 337.50 betas my card has the problem that it wont downclock to 2d settings after being used in any 3d application. I updated the drivers to 337.88 in the hope that it would be fixed but i'm still experiencing this issue. I've tried not using Shadowplay at all and it makes no difference I've also tried changing power management mode in control panel but to no avail. It happens also with either a single screen or with two active displays. Is anybody else experiencing the same issues? Or maybe have an idea how I can remedy it? Thanks


----------



## hasukka

Just got a new ASUS 780 DCUII OC through RMA. ASIC Quality is 56,9% and Elpida memory so the unit should be somewhat crappy?.. Runs fine with 1210mhz core clock with stock bios thought. Gonna see how high I can get tomorrow.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Just got a new ASUS 780 DCUII OC through RMA. ASIC Quality is 56,9% and Elpida memory so the unit should be somewhat crappy?.. Runs fine with 1210mhz core clock with stock bios thought. Gonna see how high I can get tomorrow.


Well the Elpida memory probably won't do much. Never know on the GPU clock though. ASIC doesn't mean much. Ive seen plenty of 80% ASICs clock worst then 70% or 60%.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Since the 337.50 betas my card has the problem that it wont downclock to 2d settings after being used in any 3d application. I updated the drivers to 337.88 in the hope that it would be fixed but i'm still experiencing this issue. I've tried not using Shadowplay at all and it makes no difference I've also tried changing power management mode in control panel but to no avail. It happens also with either a single screen or with two active displays. Is anybody else experiencing the same issues? Or maybe have an idea how I can remedy it? Thanks


Had the same problem, disabling Geforce Experience, Realtek Audio Manager and Sound blaster Cinema from the background/startup fixed it for me. Had no problems with the programs running on the earlier drivers though.


----------



## fashric

Yeah figured it might be related to Geforce Experience in some way so I've just done a clean install of the drivers and did not install Geforce Experience this time round. I will see how it goes, thanks for the advice.


----------



## spena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Check/clean/install drivers.
> Take card out, test onboard and see if it does the same.
> If possible check card on another rig/check different slots.
> Check bluescreenview to see what errors you've been getting (rule out other potentials).
> If everything softwarewise is working fine then it could be the card itself. But I would try to rule out other possibilities like driver issues, hard drive, ram, mobo, psu, things around it or easier to check before issuing an RMA. After all asus RMA is the worse.. lol (no im not kidding).
> When/if you do decide to RMA take PICTURES of everything of the card, front back, side, micro mode just so they don't give you the "oops i see a screw driver stuck in the card, we cant rma!"


Thanks for this


----------



## l166

Yesterday I accidently flashed a wrong bios and after the flash my screen turned black. I know it's stupid.. so.. my pc now turns on and everything seems working except the signal from my gpu. I tried to blind flash the gpu but it's just not working.

i created a bootable usb with the hp tool and boot files from w7 (also tried 98) with the nvflash dos file, the right bios (named it bios.rom) and an autoexec.bat file to autoexecute the flash, but nothing worked. What am i doing wrong?

the autoexec.bat rules:
C:\nvflash -b backup.rom
c:\nvflash --protectoff
c:\nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom ( tried also -4 -5 -6 -A -y bios.rom)

I've also tried to manually type the rules,


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Yesterday I accidently flashed a wrong bios and after the flash my screen turned black. I know it's stupid.. so.. my pc now turns on and everything seems working except the signal from my gpu. I tried to blind flash the gpu but it's just not working.
> i created a bootable usb with the hp tool and boot files from w7 (also tried 98) with the nvflash dos file, the right bios (named it bios.rom) and an autoexec.bat file to autoexecute the flash, but nothing worked. What am i doing wrong?
> the autoexec.bat rules:
> C:\nvflash -b backup.rom
> c:\nvflash --protectoff
> c:\nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom ( tried also -4 -5 -6 -A -y bios.rom)
> I've also tried to manually type the rules,


Use EZ3flash in my SIG and read my flash guide in my SIG also!
Do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## spena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Check/clean/install drivers.
> Take card out, test onboard and see if it does the same.
> If possible check card on another rig/check different slots.
> Check bluescreenview to see what errors you've been getting (rule out other potentials).
> If everything softwarewise is working fine then it could be the card itself. But I would try to rule out other possibilities like driver issues, hard drive, ram, mobo, psu, things around it or easier to check before issuing an RMA. After all asus RMA is the worse.. lol (no im not kidding).
> When/if you do decide to RMA take PICTURES of everything of the card, front back, side, micro mode just so they don't give you the "oops i see a screw driver stuck in the card, we cant rma!"


Just to update, After I removed f.lux my pc became stable again. Not sure how this app is crashing my games but im glad its over (i hope).

The process I followed prior to unsintalling f.lux, I did a clean install of drivers -still was crashing, updated firmware -still crashing, set to stock pc config -still crashing then I started uninstalling the most recent apps and found it was f.lux :|

also after reading some negative feedback on asus rma process, i decided this will be my last asus gpu . I will prob switch over to evga next time around.


----------



## Dragulia

Hello

I´ve got a question
First, i come from germany, sry for my English









I use the Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz. Since months i use the Sky OC Bios for this card in version 4
It runs perfect, but there are some parts i want to change, because my card runs better with other clock speeds.

In Bios:
1019/3004MHz @ 1.15V

My own clocks:
1019/3506 @ 1.05V

So i change this in kepler bios Tweaker and flash the new bios but the card don´t use my new clocks.

The Card still runs @ 1019/3004MHz 1.15V
But why?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> Just to update, After I removed f.lux my pc became stable again. Not sure how this app is crashing my games but im glad its over (i hope).
> 
> The process I followed prior to unsintalling f.lux, I did a clean install of drivers -still was crashing, updated firmware -still crashing, set to stock pc config -still crashing then I started uninstalling the most recent apps and found it was f.lux :|
> 
> also after reading some negative feedback on asus rma process, i decided this will be my last asus gpu . I will prob switch over to evga next time around.


Oh wow, yeah I also use flux but end up disabling it most of the time anyway lol, I remember it doesn't kick in unless I have drivers installed so it most likely uses the gpu/vga settings, but good thing you found out whats causing it, i usually disable it whenever I do my overclock runs.

tbh asus makes good stuff with cards and motherboards but I dont know what happened to their customer rep with rmas, you will read a lot of horror stories about them so whenever I see xxx year warranty, I think of it as no warranty. Of course if you get rog stuff sometimes you can do advanced RMA but in the end they place a hold on the cost amount till they get the other one back (not sure how they do it now but thats how it was a while back).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Check/clean/install drivers.
> Take card out, test onboard and see if it does the same.
> If possible check card on another rig/check different slots.
> Check bluescreenview to see what errors you've been getting (rule out other potentials).
> If everything softwarewise is working fine then it could be the card itself. But I would try to rule out other possibilities like driver issues, hard drive, ram, mobo, psu, things around it or easier to check before issuing an RMA. After all asus RMA is the worse.. lol (no im not kidding).
> When/if you do decide to RMA take PICTURES of everything of the card, front back, side, micro mode just so they don't give you the "oops i see a screw driver stuck in the card, we cant rma!"
> 
> 
> 
> Just to update, After I removed f.lux my pc became stable again. Not sure how this app is crashing my games but im glad its over (i hope).
> 
> The process I followed prior to unsintalling f.lux, I did a clean install of drivers -still was crashing, updated firmware -still crashing, set to stock pc config -still crashing then I started uninstalling the most recent apps and found it was f.lux :|
> 
> also after reading some negative feedback on asus rma process, i decided this will be my last asus gpu . I will prob switch over to evga next time around.
Click to expand...

yeah their rma process sucks. i cant get my mobo fixed and i bought it and it never worked. they are doing everything they can to not fix it. The advanced rma will cost you the amount of the product and you will get that back after they get the old item. Worst CS ever. a $400 mobo has costed me $600 so far and i'm sure they got more for me to pay. hell wish i could have afforded the advanced rma.


----------



## Trolle BE

im so bummed that i cant upgrade my ref inno3d 780
i was so looking forward to upgrading to a 780ti or a r9 290x
but now i have to change all my plans ffs


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> im so bummed that i cant upgrade my ref inno3d 780
> i was so looking forward to upgrading to a 780ti or a r9 290x
> but now i have to change all my plans ffs


the 290x isn't really a upgrade.


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the 290x isn't really a upgrade.


a custom cooled 290x vs a reference 780 is aupgrade,it might not be to big but still
i really wanted to upgrade to something better(even a custom cooled 780 would be better)


----------



## voytkoworld

just purchased a EVGA ACX SC!!

was going to go with TI but i figure since i only game with one monitor i woud save myself some money

the only game i haven't been able to max out and keep a consistent frame rate with so far is *WATCH DOGS*
pretty bummed that a single pc component that costs as much as an entire console can't run the game on ultra/maxed out with a steady 60+ fps, especially since that developer lead tweeted that HIGH on pc was the equivalent to next gen consoles. im hoping future patches will help optimization but it is ubisoft

haven't attempted OCing the card further yet..waiting till those new custom BIOS come out that i see are being discussed here in this thread


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voytkoworld*
> 
> just purchased a EVGA ACX SC!!
> 
> was going to go with TI but i figure since i only game with one monitor i woud save myself some money
> 
> the only game i haven't been able to max out and keep a consistent frame rate with so far is *WATCH DOGS*
> pretty bummed that a single pc component that costs as much as an entire console can't run the game on ultra/maxed out with a steady 60+ fps, especially since that developer lead tweeted that HIGH on pc was the equivalent to next gen consoles. im hoping future patches will help optimization but it is ubisoft
> 
> haven't attempted OCing the card further yet..waiting till those new custom BIOS come out that i see are being discussed here in this thread


Make sure you're updated to the latest drivers optimized for watchdogs. Also, start OC'ing the best you can. I have a Classified underwater so my OC's are obscene, but any OC will help with this game right now. I recommend using the info found here to get the best performance right now without OC'ing. Good luck...great game.


----------



## blackhole2013

Bunch of crap ubisoft failed again .. I have never seen any game max out my 780 at 1250/1700 and run my 3gbs of game ram all the way and core at almost 99% and still dont have 60 fps without drops this game is not optimized at all and its worse for amd users theres some think that nivida paid them money to purposely make the game bad for amd users ..


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, we will update the existing bios to newer versions!


Are those the Windows 8.1 Update 1 compatiable versions? My trouble with 8.1 Update 1 has caused me to go back to Windows 7 but if new Bios works I might go back.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Are those the Windows 8.1 Update 1 compatiable versions? My trouble with 8.1 Update 1 has caused me to go back to Windows 7 but if new Bios works I might go back.


All reports i have indicate it was a update problem, not the bios! It has been fixed by M$ it seems...








But i cant say that for everybody, as i dont have all feedback from all the people that beta tested some of new bios batches to circumvent the issue!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All reports i have indicate it was a update problem, not the bios! It has been fixed by M$ it seems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i cant say that for everybody, as i dont have all feedback from all the people that beta tested some of new bios batches to circumvent the issue!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Okay, I have tried to install the Update 3 days ago and it still BSODed so whatever was the issue might not have been totally fixed. But I am OK with Win 7 so not being able to go back to 8 is no big deal. Still looking forward to try this new Bios on my card. Thanks for your hard work!!


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All reports i have indicate it was a update problem, not the bios! It has been fixed by M$ it seems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i cant say that for everybody, as i dont have all feedback from all the people that beta tested some of new bios batches to circumvent the issue!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


It has not been fixed for me unfortunately although I update windows everyday. However, the beta BIOS worked. I am waiting for the new BIOS versions to hopefully fix it for me.


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> It has not been fixed for me unfortunately although I update windows everyday. However, the beta BIOS worked. I am waiting for the new BIOS versions to hopefully fix it for me.


Agreed, New Beta Bioses worked fine...updated 8.1 update 1 with all latest updates....Flashed back to version "3A"...Blue Screen appears on startup of Windows....Back to Beta Bioses until final ones come out...

-M


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Agreed, New Beta Bioses worked fine...updated 8.1 update 1 with all latest updates....Flashed back to version "3A"...Blue Screen appears on startup of Windows....Back to Beta Bioses until final ones come out...
> 
> -M


Which BETA BIOS are you using? just curious.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hey is it to late to join the club?


----------



## voytkoworld

article that came out today regarding watch dogs and GPUs:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2014/05/29/ubisoft-working-on-pc-patch-for-watch-dogs-offers-advice-to-boost-performance/


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hey is it to late to join the club?


You will get 30 fps in watch dogs with that rig .... lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hey is it to late to join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get 30 fps in watch dogs with that rig .... lol
Click to expand...

according to what i am reading thats more like 23fps


----------



## djthrottleboi

how is the lightning at oc'ing?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Bunch of crap ubisoft failed again .. I have never seen any game max out my 780 at 1250/1700 and run my 3gbs of game ram all the way and core at almost 99% and still dont have 60 fps without drops this game is not optimized at all and its worse for amd users theres some think that nivida paid them money to purposely make the game bad for amd users ..


its not only at 1250/1700...
i ran the game with my 1467/1700 clock... was stable at around 50 fps, dropping into the high 40's XD
I smell a badly optimized game


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> Which BETA BIOS are you using? just curious.


The ones I received from Occam.....Currently using "BD"

-M


----------



## Ziver

I have a ref. asus gtx 780 80.10 bios. Which one is the lastest bios for my card ? Can you give me a link pls


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I have a ref. asus gtx 780 80.10 bios. Which one is the lastest bios for my card ? Can you give me a link pls


Latest official modded bios is on page 1 of this thread...

"skyn3t vBios download OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013:"

-M


----------



## Ziver

And which one is for my asus ref. gtx780 ? i cant see for asus ref. in rev4


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> And which one is for my asus ref. gtx780 ? i cant see for asus ref. in rev4


Bios 80.10.xx.xx.xx ( .3A or .37 being the 3A the most recent one)
Rev4 is only for cards with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx with GPU B1, your card is A1 (early 780´s and Titans)

Currently we have no Asus 3A modded, send me your bios so we can add it to our next release!








I suspect your bios is .36 or .37, right? If its 3A all the better, less headaches to mod!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> You will get 30 fps in watch dogs with that rig .... lol


Actually I get an average 100fps with high textures, msaa x4, other settings a mix of ultra and high it plays reasonable smooth LOL:thumb:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> You will get 30 fps in watch dogs with that rig .... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I get an average 100fps with high textures, msaa x4, other settings a mix of ultra and high it plays reasonable smooth LOL:thumb:
Click to expand...

mine yoo i love this game. go deluxe.though the driving is ******ed.


----------



## blackhole2013

I finally got this game working pretty good at all ultra first of all I had to lower my clock speed on my 4670k to 4.6 1.3 volts cause of overheating running my asus direct cu at 1200/1650 1.2 volts and running my 8 gb of ram at 2933 mhz also what was important to stop low memory crash on my ssd I put my windows virtual memory at 3 gbs usually I have it turned it off ..


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Bios 80.10.xx.xx.xx ( .3A or .37 being the 3A the most recent one)
> Rev4 is only for cards with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx with GPU B1, your card is A1 (early 780´s and Titans)
> 
> Currently we have no Asus 3A modded, send me your bios so we can add it to our next release!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect your bios is .36 or .37, right? If its 3A all the better, less headaches to mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sended


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I finally got this game working pretty good at all ultra first of all I had to lower my clock speed on my 4670k to 4.6 1.3 volts cause of overheating running my asus direct cu at 1200/1650 1.2 volts and running my 8 gb of ram at 2933 mhz also what was important to stop low memory crash on my ssd I put my windows virtual memory at 3 gbs usually I have it turned it off ..


yeah some games look for a pagefile and if you dont have it then they screw up bad. splinter cell was a pain on my ssd. its why i went back to hd's


----------



## kylehatton

Finally got my EVGA GTX 780 SC with ACX cooler. Got some coil whine but i plan on water cooling anyways so i'm not too worried about it now and it seems to go away after a couple minutes. When setting up Nvidia Surround though for some reason I'm getting a border around only certain applications (Chrome, Itunes...) So yeah If y'all could accept me into the club I've got proof of the card and please help me remove this dang annoying border!

StupidBorder 160k .png file


----------



## ahimoth

My third 780 arrived the other day, I look forward to bench marking Tri-SLI







Just need to source another motherboard.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XyborgSweden*
> 
> Thanks for the friendly wellcome! And thanks for the tip. Now, Back to overclocking! I couldn't get my card above 1162 mhz on stock bios, now I'm already at 1202 without overheating issues so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: another question though. Is the 1212mv limit generally considered "safe" on air? Or should I stay at a lower setting? I havemt seen the card go above 82c on 1212mv, but I figured I might as well ask before I melt something important.


What could happen, depending on the quality of the silicon itself is that if you run it at too high a voltage for too long you may find that you can't clock up as high as you used to be able to. It happened to me with my old 670, I unlocked it to run at 1.212v and it was fine running at 1215MHz like I had been for the best part of a year (any faster and it would lock up in Heaven with Extreme tessellation) Just as I was benchmarking it to compare scores with my soon to arrive 780, I found after running Heaven a few times that it would no longer complete the benchmark without locking the computer up, had to notch it down to 1202MHz to get it stable. All this was without going above 70c

I've decided to postpone unlocking my 780 until I really need it, what I have noticed is that GPU boost 2 is far more advanced than 1 and even if I set the maximum voltage to 1.212v, it rarely hits it, or at least registers so. I have heard that what GPUz reads out can be different to what a multimeter reads out at the same time so there is a discrepancy.

I'm very impressed with the fact that most of the time the voltage stays much lower than my old 670 at stock, even on demanding scenes.

Edit: my 670 was pre owned so I have no idea how long it was in use for before me. I had it at least 6 months before I overvolted it.


----------



## Specialized41

HI.!!
This is my system:
HAF 932 Custom Painthttp://www.overclock.net/t/1437254/case-mod-toxic-haf932/0_50
Maximum V Formula- Asus
I7 3770k @ 4.4
XSPC 360RX Kit (watercooling)
16gb G.Skill Trident 2400mhz
128gb Samsung Pro (boot)
500gb WD Velocir (Games, misc.)
EVGA GTX 780 SC (without ACX)
OCZ 1,000 watt Gold cert. PSU
Now a replace my all Viewsonic 22" @ 85hz With a Qnix qx2710 (Perfect Pixel) OC @ 85hz. (Amazing monitor by the way.)
Thinking upgrade the GPU deparment . . . . Any advise?
Options:
1) another GPU (EVGA GTX 780) SLI
2) replace with a EVGA GTX 780 Ti

Or wait for the next Big Hit . . . .Any Advice?

Thanks, PeaceGames I like?: Crysis 3 , Metro Last Light, Tomb Raider, Battlefield x, etc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Specialized41*
> 
> HI.!!This is my system:HAF 932 Custom Painthttp://www.overclock.net/t/1437254/case-mod-toxic-haf932/0_50Maximum V Formula- AsusI7 3770k @ 4.4XSPC 360RX Kit (watercooling)16gb G.Skill Trident 2400mhz128gb Samsung Pro (boot)500gb WD Velocir (Games, misc.)EVGA GTX 780 SC (without ACX)OCZ 1,000 watt Gold cert. PSUNow a replace my all Viewsonic 22" @ 85hz With a Qnix qx2710 (Perfect Pixel) OC @ 85hz. (Amazing monitor by the way.)Thinking upgrade the GPU deparment . . . . Any advise?Options:1) another GPU (EVGA GTX 780) SLI2) replace with a EVGA GTX 780 TiOr wait for the next Big Hit . . . .Any Advice?Thanks, PeaceGames I like?: Crysis 3 , Metro Last Light, Tomb Raider, Battlefield x, etc.


you have a 780 so wait for the next gen to come out as it wont be long. then sell the 780 and go sli if you want or sell it just to earn some money back.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I have a question for you guys.

I want something that I can "fool around with" when it comes to clocks and cooling (water), so I am thinking of going for the GTX 780 Classifieds, but then I came across the EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB and was wondering if that is a better go for me because I am going 4K gaming (60 Hz). The price difference between the Classified and the 6GB is insignificant. I really want the Classifieds, but if I will be better off with the 6GB I order that instead. So what do you guys think?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> I want something that I can "fool around with" when it comes to clocks and cooling (water), so I am thinking of going for the GTX 780 Classifieds, but then I came across the EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB and was wondering if that is a better go for me because I am going 4K gaming (60 Hz). The price difference between the Classified and the 6GB is insignificant. I really want the Classifieds, but if I will be better off with the 6GB I order that instead. So what do you guys think?


go classy's as they are well suited for higher voltages.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go classy's as they are well suited for higher voltages.


Yes, I know that, I just wondered if I would hit some kind of bottleneck with the 3GB of ram at 4K so that the 6GB would be better. I guess the difference is not that big anyways though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go classy's as they are well suited for higher voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that, I just wondered if I would hit some kind of bottleneck with the 3GB of ram at 4K so that the 6GB would be better. I guess the difference is not that big anyways though.
Click to expand...

only in watchdogs and situations that demand a lot of AA for normal but i say go for the 6gb for 4k


----------



## sakiboj

Hey guys, I am fed up with ati r9 series and want to get me some 780. Which one would you recomend me between these two:

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX780DC2OC3GD5/

or

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov

I currently have this msi r9 290 gaming 4g its good but temp is killing, idle 43-44 and on full load 91 degrees and I got fractal designe r2 xl black pearl with 6 fans.


----------



## NeoandGeo

Just got an EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB card with ACX cooler and was wanting to use MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 to OC the card. I see that you have to use Precision or the Classified Voltage Control program, but I am a little confused with the Classy program as it has 3 sliders, and moving any of them a couple notches doesn't seem to make any difference in voltages in either AB or GPU-Z. Also will the regular EVGA ACX BIOS by skyn3t work or will I have to wait for one specifically for the 6GB SC version? Currently I seem to be running fine with +100/+250 (1189Mhz) during 30 minutes of Watch Dogs, but I would like to take the card as far as it will go because the temps with this cooler are excellent.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Hey guys, I am fed up with ati r9 series and want to get me some 780. Which one would you recomend me between these two:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX780DC2OC3GD5/
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov
> 
> I currently have this msi r9 290 gaming 4g its good but temp is killing, idle 43-44 and on full load 91 degrees and I got fractal designe r2 xl black pearl with 6 fans.


DCUII has no voltage control, gigabyte lately has been a can of trouble with its cards not preforming well crashing at stock voltage, go EVGA, i say!








Good cards, IMO the Classifieds are the best around! (EVGA has its flaws sometimes like everything in life) good RMA policy, and you have our own in-the-house EVGA Hardware Rep JacobF!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ice445

DId that fixed 3A bios ever get put on teh front page? Or did the problem turn out to be something else?


----------



## sakiboj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> DCUII has no voltage control, gigabyte lately has been a can of trouble with its cards not preforming well crashing at stock voltage, go EVGA, i say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good cards, IMO the Classifieds are the best around! (EVGA has its flaws sometimes like everything in life) good RMA policy, and you have our own in-the-house EVGA Hardware Rep JacobF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Eh unfortunately I only have choices between those two. No EVGA in my country







If You have only two choices, which one would You get?


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Eh unfortunately I only have choices between those two. No EVGA in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You have only two choices, which one would You get?


I can only comment on the Asus ones as i have two, they work fine and run cool and quiet, i do not OC them so cant comment on that side of things.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Hey guys, I am fed up with ati r9 series and want to get me some 780. Which one would you recomend me between these two:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX780DC2OC3GD5/
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4673#ov
> 
> I currently have this msi r9 290 gaming 4g its good but temp is killing, idle 43-44 and on full load 91 degrees and I got fractal designe r2 xl black pearl with 6 fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> DCUII has no voltage control, gigabyte lately has been a can of trouble with its cards not preforming well crashing at stock voltage, go EVGA, i say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good cards, IMO the Classifieds are the best around! (EVGA has its flaws sometimes like everything in life) good RMA policy, and you have our own in-the-house EVGA Hardware Rep JacobF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I've just bought the Asus and it does seem to have a voltage control, When monitored in game it does reach 1.212v on occasion if I set it to that from Asus' GPU Tweak. It also gives you minimum voltage control as well as max.

I also find that it is very quiet during gameplay, even compared to the older DCUII cooler on my 670. The max I've seen the temperature rise up to is 70c in game, with the standard fan profile.

Managed to get it up to 1215MHz and 7000 on the memory with a quick dirty overclock, I also limited my voltage to 1.2v.


----------



## sakiboj

I am confused with those gigabytes. I see boxes with 450 wats and oc logos and I see only ones boxes like this one that claim that is oc but I dont see it writes on box.

What is the deal here? Are those same cards or I am missing something there?

I had bad experience with asus so I would like to avoid them


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> DId that fixed 3A bios ever get put on teh front page? Or did the problem turn out to be something else?


Right now i have confirmation that the problem went away for almost everyone with the latest M$ updates!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Eh unfortunately I only have choices between those two. No EVGA in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You have only two choices, which one would You get?


ASUS then, if you go SLI you wont need overvoltage (over 1,212V) IMO, 2x 780 DCUII are quite capable for everything out there!
But research RMA policy feedback in your country first, it can vary from country to country, in the UK it sucks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've just bought the Asus and it does seem to have a voltage control, When monitored in game it does reach 1.212v on occasion if I set it to that from Asus' GPU Tweak. It also gives you minimum voltage control as well as max.
> I also find that it is very quiet during gameplay, even compared to the older DCUII cooler on my 670. The max I've seen the temperature rise up to is 70c in game, with the standard fan profile.
> Managed to get it up to 1215MHz and 7000 on the memory with a quick dirty overclock, I also limited my voltage to 1.2v.


When i say voltage control i mean over 1,212V!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> I am confused with those gigabytes. I see boxes with 450 wats and oc logos and I see only ones boxes like this one that claim that is oc but I dont see it writes on box.
> 
> What is the deal here? Are those same cards or I am missing something there?
> I had bad experience with asus so I would like to avoid them


The 450W mean the cooling dissipation power, OC wise... i would stay away from Gigabyte for this time frame as their cards are prone to problems out of the box, crash on stock voltage as reported by many users! As i stated earlier ASUS is known for bad rep/good rep that varies from country to country, its wise to do some research before hand!

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> Just got an EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB card with ACX cooler and was wanting to use MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 to OC the card. I see that you have to use Precision or the Classified Voltage Control program, but I am a little confused with the Classy program as it has 3 sliders, and moving any of them a couple notches doesn't seem to make any difference in voltages in either AB or GPU-Z. Also will the regular EVGA ACX BIOS by skyn3t work or will I have to wait for one specifically for the 6GB SC version? Currently I seem to be running fine with +100/+250 (1189Mhz) during 30 minutes of Watch Dogs, but I would like to take the card as far as it will go because the temps with this cooler are excellent.
> 
> Thanks


I have the same questions and have yet to see answers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> Just got an EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB card with ACX cooler and was wanting to use MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 to OC the card. I see that you have to use Precision or the Classified Voltage Control program, but I am a little confused with the Classy program as it has 3 sliders, and moving any of them a couple notches doesn't seem to make any difference in voltages in either AB or GPU-Z. Also will the regular EVGA ACX BIOS by skyn3t work or will I have to wait for one specifically for the 6GB SC version? Currently I seem to be running fine with +100/+250 (1189Mhz) during 30 minutes of Watch Dogs, but I would like to take the card as far as it will go because the temps with this cooler are excellent.
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I have the same questions and have yet to see answers.


Ask and you shall receive!








First as here is no reviews of your cards i would like (if its possible of course) a picture of the back of the card (PCB) do ascertain what PCB it is!
Classified voltage tool ONLY works with Classifieds, you either use AB or precision! The bios for your cards will be out in the first weeks of June!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## ScottyP

I have one 780, and I was thinking about getting a ROG Swift when it comes out, would my single 780 be okay without AA? I couldn't afford a 2nd 780 and the monitor.

I don't have any experience with performance at anything higher than 1200p. So I thought I'd ask here, as you all have 780s.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Can anyone test the GTX 780 6GB at 4K and do some benchmarks? I would love to see that, I cannot really find anything on the internet.


----------



## myLoooo

Hi everyone,

At first I want to say that my English is not so good.I bought a GTX 780 DC OC from ASUS.
I would like to buy aftermarket cooling system from raijintek.

But i have problems with Fan Controlling with this card. Look at this pcb - this Cooling system have 5-Pin PWM VGA Connector.
Many of cards have 4-Pin PWM VGA controlling.

IMG_04811.JPG 2609k .JPG file


I buy this adapter
http://www.moddiy.com/products/5%252dPin-VGA-PWM-Mini-PH-Connector-to-Dual-PWM-4%252dPin-Fan-Cable-Splitter.html

In my country - in this forum there is a member how test this. But he said that Fans will run in full speed.
Can you help me to fix my problem?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myLoooo*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> At first I want to say that my English is not so good.I bought a GTX 780 DC OC from ASUS.
> I would like to buy aftermarket cooling system from raijintek.
> 
> But i have problems with Fan Controlling with this card. Look at this pcb - this Cooling system have 5-Pin PWM VGA Connector.
> Many of cards have 4-Pin PWM VGA controlling.
> 
> IMG_04811.JPG 2609k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I buy this adapter
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/5%252dPin-VGA-PWM-Mini-PH-Connector-to-Dual-PWM-4%252dPin-Fan-Cable-Splitter.html
> 
> In my country - in this forum there is a member how test this. But he said that Fans will run in full speed.
> Can you help me to fix my problem?


Just wondering why you want the aftermarket cooler, the Asus has the coolest/quietest cooler out of all of them. How much of a difference do you think it will make?


----------



## Cannonkill

Would it be worth it to get one 780 for the easier water cooling and only gaming on 1080p on ultra and high ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Would it be worth it to get one 780 for the easier water cooling and only gaming on 1080p on ultra and high ?


yep as i am using 1080p and one 780 maxes everything. i even did surround with my other 2 monitors and its still flawless performance.


----------



## myLoooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Just wondering why you want the aftermarket cooler, the Asus has the coolest/quietest cooler out of all of them. How much of a difference do you think it will make?


A Lot

Max. Boost-Takt: 1.137 MHz
Max. Temp: 61°[email protected] Mark and Furmark


----------



## revro

any way to get my gtx gigabyte 780oc to run 4k monitor? they write in tech specs that its only up to 1600p. has anyone any experience? thanks you


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myLoooo*
> 
> A Lot
> 
> Max. Boost-Takt: 1.137 MHz
> Max. Temp: 61°[email protected] Mark and Furmark


Is temperature holding your clockspeed back at the moment?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> any way to get my gtx gigabyte 780oc to run 4k monitor? they write in tech specs that its only up to 1600p. has anyone any experience? thanks you


No experience, but plug it in via Display Port and it should run fine, the DVI ports can only go up to 1600p but HDMI/DP are able to do 4K.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Does the voltage mod work the new official Afterburner still?


----------



## lexlutha111384

One 780 on a 1080p is sick. Thats what i am running. I have mine overclocked to 1201 Mhz at 75c max. Thats with the ref cooler too.


----------



## revro

so i found this
4096 X 2160(via a single HDMI connector and not supported with two DVI connectors)

http://sk.gigabyte.com/products/page/vga/gv-n780oc-3gd/

so the question is if hdmi can push 4k @60hz? i dont think so. so i might run 4k at 30hz at most ...
do I assume it correctly

best
revro


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Does the voltage mod work the new official Afterburner still?


I just did the softmod/llc mod using beta19 and release and the only issue I found was the first few steps. Ed's pictorial instructions show after typing in "msiafterburner /ri3 20 99" a window with the hardware id pops up, but this did not happen in my use case (the hardware id .cfg you need to edit does populate in the profile folder though, so just navigate to the folder and continue with the steps)
Just doing this mod made the Arena Commander v0.8 go from jittery to silky smooth last night @ stock speeds.

Now that I completed the soft mod I will be flashing my bios. It looks like I should be using skyn3t rev4 but my bios rev is b1 80.80.31, not .21, does this make a difference in my flashing prep/steps Ed?

Also my setup is as follows:
I5 3570k @ 4.4ghz
Z77 extreme 4 ASrock mobo
EVGA GTX 780 ACX 3gb vram(not sc or 6gb)
Gskill Ares 16gb RAM @1866
Toshiba Q series pro 128gb sad
WD black 1tb HDD
Thermaltake 850w smart PSU
NZXT Phantom 630 white case

I've owned this 780 for about 5 months now after EVGA let me step up from my ONE YEAR OLD 670 ftw... Best 110$ I ever spent. I've lurked in this thread since then but just finally getting around to joining the community discussion


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so i found this
> 4096 X 2160(via a single HDMI connector and not supported with two DVI connectors)
> 
> http://sk.gigabyte.com/products/page/vga/gv-n780oc-3gd/
> 
> so the question is if hdmi can push 4k @60hz? i dont think so. so i might run 4k at 30hz at most ...
> do I assume it correctly
> 
> best
> revro


The current iteration of HDMI can only push 4k @ 30 fps... HDMI 2.0 and the latest DP 1.2 can run 4k @ 60fps


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> The current iteration of HDMI can only push 4k @ 30 fps... HDMI 2.0 and the latest DP 1.2 can run 4k @ 60fps


does this card have DP1.2? i am pretty sure hdmi is out of question

thank you
revro


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I just did the softmod/llc mod using beta19 and release and the only issue I found was the first few steps. Ed's pictorial instructions show after typing in "msiafterburner /ri3 20 99" a window with the hardware id pops up, but this did not happen in my use case (the hardware id .cfg you need to edit does populate in the profile folder though, so just navigate to the folder and continue with the steps)
> Just doing this mod made the Arena Commander v0.8 go from jittery to silky smooth last night @ stock speeds.
> 
> Now that I completed the soft mod I will be flashing my bios. It looks like I should be using skyn3t rev4 but my bios rev is b1 80.80.31, not .21, does this make a difference in my flashing prep/steps Ed?
> 
> Also my setup is as follows:
> I5 3570k @ 4.4ghz
> Z77 extreme 4 ASrock mobo
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX (not sc or 3gb)
> Gskill Ares 16gb RAM @1866
> Toshiba Q series pro 128gb sad
> WD black 1tb HDD
> Thermaltake 850w smart PSU
> NZXT Phantom 630 white case
> 
> I've owned this 780 for about 5 months now after EVGA let me step up from my ONE YEAR OLD 670 ftw... Best 110$ I ever spent. I've lurked in this thread since then but just finally getting around to joining the community discussion


Cool +rep.

Thanks.

Now, I sent Occamrazor a PM about BIOS issues with Windows Update. Anyone know if its just the 3A revision Skyn3t BIOS or all of them that are having problems. I want to update my Windows, but don't want to yet if ill have issues.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Cool +rep.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Now, I sent Occamrazor a PM about BIOS issues with Windows Update. Anyone know if its just the 3A revision Skyn3t BIOS or all of them that are having problems. I want to update my Windows, but don't want to yet if ill have issues.


I run Windows 8.1 pro so I'd like to know this as well


----------



## supermi

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I just did the softmod/llc mod using beta19 and release and the only issue I found was the first few steps. Ed's pictorial instructions show after typing in "msiafterburner /ri3 20 99" a window with the hardware id pops up, but this did not happen in my use case (the hardware id .cfg you need to edit does populate in the profile folder though, so just navigate to the folder and continue with the steps)
> Just doing this mod made the Arena Commander v0.8 go from jittery to silky smooth last night @ stock speeds.
> 
> Now that I completed the soft mod I will be flashing my bios. It looks like I should be using skyn3t rev4 but my bios rev is b1 80.80.31, not .21, does this make a difference in my flashing prep/steps Ed?
> 
> Also my setup is as follows:
> I5 3570k @ 4.4ghz
> Z77 extreme 4 ASrock mobo
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX (not sc or 3gb)
> Gskill Ares 16gb RAM @1866
> Toshiba Q series pro 128gb sad
> WD black 1tb HDD
> Thermaltake 850w smart PSU
> NZXT Phantom 630 white case
> 
> I've owned this 780 for about 5 months now after EVGA let me step up from my ONE YEAR OLD 670 ftw... Best 110$ I ever spent. I've lurked in this thread since then but just finally getting around to joining the community discussion


Step up a year old card wow EVGA and please some details


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> S
> Step up a year old card wow EVGA and please some details


Just phenomenal costumer service.. I didn't even have the box still.. I submitted a ticket about high temps (75-80*), they said that's normal, I submitted my receipt from the previous year, waited the 70 spot queue, mailed my old card wrapped in antistatic in a laptop shipping box and BAM.. 110$ and 7 days later I was zooming lol


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Cool +rep.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Now, I sent Occamrazor a PM about BIOS issues with Windows Update. Anyone know if its just the 3A revision Skyn3t BIOS or all of them that are having problems. I want to update my Windows, but don't want to yet if ill have issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I run Windows 8.1 pro so I'd like to know this as well


My 780 is on Bios revision *3* and I used to be running Windows 8.1 Pro(got my W8 upgrade key for $30 in early 2013), W8 Update 1 BSOD during installation every time. In the end I went back to Windows 7 Pro with my W7 key instead of flashing back to factory BIOS. So I think this 8.1 update 1 issue could be affecting more than just the 3A revision.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My 780 is on Bios revision *3* and I used to be running Windows 8.1 Pro(got my W8 upgrade key for $30 in early 2013), W8 Update 1 BSOD during installation every time. In the end I went back to Windows 7 Pro with my W7 key instead of flashing back to factory BIOS. So I think this 8.1 update 1 issue could be affecting more than just the 3A revision.


Hmmmm interesting.. If I am on ACX air and already did the llc hack softmod is there even any reason to flash my bios and deal with the potential compatibility headache?


----------



## WebTourist

Hi guys,
is there a unlocked bios for Asus nvidia 780 Poseidon?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Hmmmm interesting.. If I am on ACX air and already did the llc hack softmod is there even any reason to flash my bios and deal with the potential compatibility headache?


You have to make that call yourself, if I were you I'd update to 8.1 update 1 and wait until Occamrazor releases the 8.1 update 1 compatible version of Skyn3t Bios.

As for me, I went back to Win7 before I found out it was the BIOS's fault. Since I don't really miss W8.1 I got no incentive to go back(either with factory Bios or new Bios) therefore I am staying with Skyn3t Bios and W7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Hi guys,
> is there a unlocked bios for Asus nvidia 780 Poseidon?


There isn't one on Page 1 and I doubt you can find one here, 780 Poseidon is such a unique and low volume card that I doubt such a dedicated Bios for it exist.


----------



## brandotip

Funny thing.

Here is my run of Firestrike Extreme today after doing the llc softmod and OCing a bit in AB.. Values I set are Voltage=1.213 Clock=+157 Mem=+250... highest temp was 67*C (72*C in Valley)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3202666?

But here is a stable run I did back in March with OC settings less than those runs today and with the llc softmod..... How do I score worse now with the changes I have made?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1810235


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Does the voltage mod work the new official Afterburner still?


Yes it does!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I just did the softmod/llc mod using beta19 and release and the only issue I found was the first few steps. Ed's pictorial instructions show after typing in "msiafterburner /ri3 20 99" a window with the hardware id pops up, but this did not happen in my use case (the hardware id .cfg you need to edit does populate in the profile folder though, so just navigate to the folder and continue with the steps)
> Just doing this mod made the Arena Commander v0.8 go from jittery to silky smooth last night @ stock speeds.
> Now that I completed the soft mod I will be flashing my bios. It looks like I should be using skyn3t rev4 *but my bios rev is b1 80.80.31, not .21, does this make a difference in my flashing prep/steps Ed*?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also my setup is as follows:
> I5 3570k @ 4.4ghz
> Z77 extreme 4 ASrock mobo
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX 3gb vram(not sc or 6gb)
> Gskill Ares 16gb RAM @1866
> Toshiba Q series pro 128gb sad
> WD black 1tb HDD
> Thermaltake 850w smart PSU
> NZXT Phantom 630 white case
> 
> 
> I've owned this 780 for about 5 months now after EVGA let me step up from my ONE YEAR OLD 670 ftw... Best 110$ I ever spent. I've lurked in this thread since then but just finally getting around to joining the community discussion


"msiafterburner /ri3 20 99" MUST return "41" in order for the volt mod to work, as its the cards voltage controller return code, also you must alter ALL the VEN_ files inside profiles folder, if you have multiple VEN_ files (more than 2) delete the profiles folder and restart AB to make AB re-create the folder with just 2 VEN_ files, then alter them!
No, it shouldn't! but wait for the new .34 bios revision we will release, it´s a better bios as it will make your card run cooler than the other bios! (Thanks Gordan for the finding)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Cool +rep.
> Thanks.
> Now, I sent Occamrazor a PM about BIOS issues with Windows Update. Anyone know if its just the 3A revision Skyn3t BIOS or all of them that are having problems. I want to update my Windows, but don't want to yet if ill have issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I run Windows 8.1 pro so I'd like to know this as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My 780 is on Bios revision *3* and I used to be running Windows 8.1 Pro(got my W8 upgrade key for $30 in early 2013), W8 Update 1 BSOD during installation every time. In the end I went back to Windows 7 Pro with my W7 key instead of flashing back to factory BIOS. So I think this 8.1 update 1 issue could be affecting more than just the 3A revision.


Sherlock is the first .37 bios i know of not working with the Update 1, have you all the latest M$ updates? All i know is that after the latest updates all problems went away AFAIK!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> S
> Step up a year old card wow EVGA and please some details


HEY YOU!!! Where have you been SUPERMI my Man?!!?!?!?!?!
Hope everything is well with you!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Hi guys,
> is there a unlocked bios for Asus nvidia 780 Poseidon?


Send me that "special" Poseidon bios to take a look!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## p3gaz_001

so i finally got my card today!!

good god i was forgetting what a high end graphic card looks like!

now i'm searching the max oc without touching the voltage, +132 with stock voltage http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3203526?



any others do have a platinum 780 poseidon here?


----------



## sakiboj

Got Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5, great card, super cool and quiet. Much better than r9 290 radeons. So happy


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Got Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5, great card, super cool and quiet. Much better than r9 290 radeons. So happy


yes it's so quiet!! ....


----------



## mtbiker033

I love the SLI 780's, can't wait to get the 1440p ROG Swift!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> so i finally got my card today!!
> 
> good god i was forgetting what a high end graphic card looks like!
> 
> now i'm searching the max oc without touching the voltage, +132 with stock voltage http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3203526?
> 
> 
> 
> any others do have a platinum 780 poseidon here?


would love to see pics of it installed!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I love the SLI 780's, can't wait to get the 1440p ROG Swift!
> would love to see pics of it installed!


i will post some pics soon!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sherlock is the first .37 bios i know of not working with the Update 1, have you all the latest M$ updates? All i know is that after the latest updates all problems went away AFAIK!
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I had all the latest updates, each time I try update I have the system download the latest update file from Microsoft(so the file aren't downloading until I click "update") and everytime it give me the same GPU related BSOD. My last try was on 05/24 and after that I just went back to Win7.

And What do you mean by .37 bios?, I am on 80.10.*3A*.00.80, the rev 3 Bios for EVGA ACX(original bios was .36, there is another SC ACX stock bios that was .37 but it was not on mine.).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I had all the latest updates, each time I try update I have the system download the latest update file from Microsoft(so the file aren't downloading until I click "update") and everytime it give me the same GPU related BSOD. My last try was on 05/24 and after that I just went back to Win7.
> 
> And What do you mean by .37 bios?, I am on 80.10.*3A*.00.80, the rev 3 Bios for EVGA ACX(original bios was .36, there is another SC ACX stock bios that was .37 but it was not on mine.).


Original was .36 and .37, then the latest update was the 3A, if your card is on the .36 or .37, you shouldn't have the issue, as the problem was reported with the 3A revision!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## mtbiker033

and just in case anyone is wondering, on my evga ftw cards, I'm using skyn3t's bios from the OP with win8.1 and it works PERFECTLY!!


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sherlock is the first .37 bios i know of not working with the Update 1, have you all the latest M$ updates? All i know is that after the latest updates all problems went away AFAIK!
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> 
> 
> I had all the latest updates, each time I try update I have the system download the latest update file from Microsoft(so the file aren't downloading until I click "update") and everytime it give me the same GPU related BSOD. My last try was on 05/24 and after that I just went back to Win7.
> 
> And What do you mean by .37 bios?, I am on 80.10.*3A*.00.80, the rev 3 Bios for EVGA ACX(original bios was .36, there is another SC ACX stock bios that was .37 but it was not on mine.).
Click to expand...

You need to install the stock bios back on your card in order for the newest windows 8.1 update 1 to install without a bsod. revision 3 and 3A will cause a bsod every time.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> You need to install the stock bios back on your card in order for the newest windows 8.1 update 1 to install without a bsod. revision 3 and 3A will cause a bsod every time.


I already found that out after I went back to Windows 7. 8.1 don't offer me enough for me to reflash stock and upgrade back.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "msiafterburner /ri3 20 99" MUST return "41" in order for the volt mod to work, as its the cards voltage controller return code, also you must alter ALL the VEN_ files inside profiles folder, if you have multiple VEN_ files (more than 2) delete the profiles folder and restart AB to make AB re-create the folder with just 2 VEN_ files, then alter them!
> No, it shouldn't! but wait for the new .34 bios revision we will release, it´s a better bios as it will make your card run cooler than the other bios! (Thanks Gordan for the finding)


Entering those commands into the command prompt resulted in AB trying to open, but no dialog box opens. After running the command and closing AB, two .cfg files appeared and I inserted the settings as listed into the specific one listed in the walk through. After doing this I downloaded Zarwarduo's (sp?) tool and used it, then checked and the 00 was returned. Now in AB I have 1300mv available to me on the slider, I set it to 1187, and now AB shows me @ ~1213mv...... Did I not do it correctly? Could this be the reason why my Firestrike score is so much lower than it has been in the past on OC's


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My 780 is on Bios revision *3* and I used to be running Windows 8.1 Pro(got my W8 upgrade key for $30 in early 2013), W8 Update 1 BSOD during installation every time. In the end I went back to Windows 7 Pro with my W7 key instead of flashing back to factory BIOS. So I think this 8.1 update 1 issue could be affecting more than just the 3A revision.


Just updated to Update 1, and had no bluescreens.


----------



## p3gaz_001

ok.. so this is my max oc on air cooling and stock voltage



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2240106

PIC1 PIC2


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> ok.. so this is my max oc on air cooling and stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2240106
> 
> PIC1 PIC2


Very nice, how about Firestrike extreme? Cant wait to have my OC dialed in too!


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Entering those commands into the command prompt resulted in AB trying to open, but no dialog box opens. After running the command and closing AB, two .cfg files appeared and I inserted the settings as listed into the specific one listed in the walk through. After doing this I downloaded Zarwarduo's (sp?) tool and used it, then checked and the 00 was returned. Now in AB I have 1300mv available to me on the slider, I set it to 1187, and now AB shows me @ ~1213mv...... Did I not do it correctly? Could this be the reason why my Firestrike score is so much lower than it has been in the past on OC's


Ok so out of curiosity I went back through the steps again and realized I wasnt typing in the commas... The walkthrough may need to be edited









""click "open command window here"
Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99""

It returned 41 and i edited the second VEN


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Very nice, how about Firestrike extreme? Cant wait to have my OC dialed in too!


tomorrow i'll have more time to oc, i'm also planning to change tubes and provide the liquid cooling for the gpu. and also take better pics


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> any way to get my gtx gigabyte 780oc to run 4k monitor? they write in tech specs that its only up to 1600p. has anyone any experience? thanks you


you will have to use the display port for 60Hz


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Got Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5, great card, super cool and quiet. Much better than r9 290 radeons. So happy


I told you so:thumb: Glad your happy


----------



## MxPhenom 216

This is interesting, the new Afterburner official 3.0.0 doesn't seem to be applying the voltage. Monitoring the voltage says 1.125 which is the stock voltage for 1137 with the Skynet Rev 3 bios for reference cards. I move it to +100 mV in afterburner and it should jump to ~1.212v, but it doesnt.


----------



## p3gaz_001

morning bench...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3205519?

http://oi57.tinypic.com/2udxmki.jpg

i'm amused









(this night i've submited my score for the first page, so this screen if needed is the proof for that, if something missing i'll replace)


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me that "special" Poseidon bios to take a look!


Asus 780 Poseidon bios

Thanks


----------



## sakiboj

Is gtx780 better than r9 290? I changed 3 r9's and got gtx 780, now I am interested which one is better? For temp and quietness nvidia is a lot better but what about performance?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Asus 780 Poseidon bios
> 
> Thanks


oh yes ... let me know how it worked


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Is gtx780 better than r9 290? I changed 3 r9's and got gtx 780, now I am interested which one is better? For temp and quietness nvidia is a lot better but what about performance?


you have one now so the only thing for you to do is test physx and other features. the one thing that should be a giveaway though is the fact that their are many who are looking to swap their 290x's for 780's.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakiboj*
> 
> Is gtx780 better than r9 290? I changed 3 r9's and got gtx 780, now I am interested which one is better? For temp and quietness nvidia is a lot better but what about performance?


It depends from game to game and which resolution you are using.
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/asus-rog-striker-platinum-gtx760-sli-review/11/
The review is for 4GB 760's in SLI, but if you consider that an overclocked 780 will outperform a stock titan slightly, you can compare the results from this chart.

IMO there isn't much in it for 1080p.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Entering those commands into the command prompt resulted in AB trying to open, but no dialog box opens. After running the command and closing AB, two .cfg files appeared and I inserted the settings as listed into the specific one listed in the walk through. After doing this I downloaded Zarwarduo's (sp?) tool and used it, then checked and the 00 was returned. Now in AB I have 1300mv available to me on the slider, I set it to 1187, and now AB shows me @ ~1213mv...... Did I not do it correctly? Could this be the reason why my Firestrike score is so much lower than it has been in the past on OC's


You got the voltmod to work, LLC hack sets the LLC value to 100%, (return code "00") minimizing the voltage drop (but increasing the overshoot which can be bad) adding 0.025V to what you set (1.187V + 0.025 = 1.212V)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Ok so out of curiosity I went back through the steps again and *realized I wasnt typing in the commas... The walkthrough may need to be edited*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99""
> It returned 41 and i edited the second VEN


Really?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> This is interesting, the new Afterburner official 3.0.0 doesn't seem to be applying the voltage. Monitoring the voltage says 1.125 which is the stock voltage for 1137 with the Skynet Rev 3 bios for reference cards. I move it to +100 mV in afterburner and it should jump to ~1.212v, but it doesnt.


Just a hint: Try the voltmod!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## blackhole2013

OK so I flashed my Asus 780 direct cu with your bios and now I see power target can go to 150 is this safe to run it at 150 for 24/7 also does raising the power target give me a higher overclock ...


----------



## escalibur

Hey Ed!

Any ETA regarding the release?


----------



## revro

does all gtx 780 have displayport version 1.2a that supports [email protected]? i know i repeat myself but i just want to be 100% sure

thanks
revro


----------



## sakiboj

I play in 1080p. I am sorry for borring you guys with r9's but I am delighted with coolnes of 780gtx over r9's. With changing of two 280x and one 290 I must say that 780gtx have most stabe fps. Great card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> OK so I flashed my Asus 780 direct cu with your bios and now I see power target can go to 150 is this safe to run it at 150 for 24/7 also does raising the power target give me a higher overclock ...


Just leave it at 110% and only raise the slider if you need to, when you see stutters and frame drops!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hey Ed!
> Any ETA regarding the release?


Soon...


----------



## Rainmaker91

In the last few months I have been building up a small guide for those who wish to use closed loop coolers on their GPUs. I have managed to gather the most known pieces there along with a few less known ones, but what I really need now is peoples experiences with them. So I encourage all who wish to do so to stop by my thread and post your experiences. If you would happen to know of some solutions that has not been mentioned in the thread I would be happy to include them as well, just post a post in the thread and I will add it.

I am aware that not everyone is a big fan of the use of AIO coolers instead of an open loop, but there is people who are and I made this guide for them. I do hope you will take your time to stop by, and I'm happy to take any constructive criticism and apply it to the thread as well. The guide is for all the users after all and I want to offer the best possible help I can for those on the hunt for something other then regular air coolers.

Once again check it out here, and thank you for your time.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Holy mother of god...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, my boot loading times are normal with no frozens, but I can expect anything if M$ is fiddling with this...
> 
> Anyway, thanks once again for your time and dedication, hope you can sort this issues out with new modded bioses.
> 
> Kind Regards!


BSOD at startup back again...







.

After 2 weeks of working just fine, skynet bios v3 suddenly fails to boot into windows once again. Had to rollback/downgrade to stock bios.

Looking forward for new update bios batches, hope we can finally enjoy them fully under w8.1.

Regards and thanks in advance!


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Soon...


----------



## NABBO

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> ok.. so this is my max oc on air cooling and stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2240106
> 
> PIC1 PIC2


great card, congratulations.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> great card, congratulations.


thanks.
once i get the mainboard block i'll "water" the card and try again, but i'm sure i'm not goin to gain much more....


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I am on the look for some new GPUs to power my Samsung U28D590D (because my GTX 660 Ti is not sufficient).

The cards in mind is:

2x Gainward GTX 780 Phantom for 583 USD (1166 USD for two) OR
2x EVGA GTX 780 Classified for 700 USD (1400 USD for two)

I think the Classified is the best choice when I only will do two cards and I will overclock them to the fullest on air, if that is not satisfying I am going water cooling. I read somewhere that the Phantom got warranty void if the heatsink got removed, which is kind of bad in the case of water cooling.

I have everything beside the water blocks for the water cooling system, and my PSU is the EVGA G2 1300W so I should be good. Motherboard and CPU will be Asus RIVG and 3930K.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> thanks.
> once i get the mainboard block i'll "water" the card and try again, but i'm sure i'm not goin to gain much more....


thats about what i got on air with mine, and under water my max is 1467/1700, so i think your gonna get alot more


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> thanks.
> once i get the mainboard block i'll "water" the card and try again, but i'm sure i'm not goin to gain much more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats about what i got on air with mine, and under water my max is 1467/1700, so i think your gonna get alot more
Click to expand...

Wow, 1467/1700? But it's your card a 780 Poseidon Platinum or what? And that clock u achieved what voltage requires? Actually I'm using stock bios and Max voltage I can give to the card is 1.20v.

Tell me more thanks


----------



## Sindre2104

I have a reference zodiac card with a ek block and a 240 rad.
I use 1.5 volt for that overclock.
I am using a custom 200% power target bios tho


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I have a reference zodiac card with a ek block and a 240 rad.
> I use 1.5 volt for that overclock.
> I am using a custom 200% power target bios tho


That's a hell of custom stuff there... I also need to get a custom bios!!!!


----------



## Sindre2104

The 200% bios isn't available for everyone, you have to PM occam for it.
I don't recommend starting with it, find the appraise bios for your card and overclock as high as you can on that.
If you still can go higher with that bios and you have maxed out the power target slider, then ask for the bios


----------



## tps3443

Hey guys! I am new here. And I am currently running a GTX 660 OEM at 1306/7200Mhz memory

I am looking to upgrade, I have eliminated the GTX 760, and eliminated the GTX 770 as being a worthy upgrade.

So, all that is left is a GTX 780, or GTX 780Ti

I am pretty dead set on a GTX 780 though. I just cannot see the 576 Cuda cores worth the extra $200 Bucks. I know the 780Ti has more ROP's and TMU's as well to though.

A GTX 780 seems like the logical upgrade for me. I game a 1680/1050, but I love to use every setting possible. Max AA, and vsync. Plus I am upgrading to a better monitor soon.

My biggest concern is, I want a GTX 780 that has Hynix memory like my 660. So, I have found the PNY GTX 780. It has NVidia stamped on it. And, I belive this one is reference as it can get! Does it use Hynix? OR is this a hit and miss with a 780? my main goal is to overclock to itleast 1250/7000

I am going to be unlocking its voltage as well. Just like the 660 oem I have

This is the one I am looking at!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133489&cm_re=pny_GTX_780-_-14-133-489-_-Product


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> The 200% bios isn't available for everyone, you have to PM occam for it.
> I don't recommend starting with it, find the appraise bios for your card and overclock as high as you can on that.
> If you still can go higher with that bios and you have maxed out the power target slider, then ask for the bios


ok thanks... i'll try what i can get on water


----------



## tps3443

NVidia GTX 780 Ti 3GB "MSI Reference design" $660 NEW

NVidia GTX 780 3GB "PNY Reference design" $499 NEW

Nvidia GTX 780 6GB "Evga SC 6GB ACX design" $579 NEW

NVidia GTX Titan 6GB "Nvidia Original Reference 2,688 cuda core titan" $ 600 USED

I am lost. I want Nvidia because they always overclock so good! This 660 is overclocked by over 60% on the core. And the drivers are simply nothing short of really good! And resale value.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just leave it at 110% and only raise the slider if you need to, when you see stutters and frame drops!
> Soon...


I had it at 125 is that bad ...Yea for some reason with this bios lets say I play watch dogs usually while playing stock bios at 110 my card will hit 110 easy and throttle down at 1250 mhz core but for some reason with this bios running 1250 flat at 125% pl last night the power limit never rose past 90% while playing why is that


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey guys! I am new here. And I am currently running a GTX 660 OEM at 1306/7200Mhz memory
> 
> I am looking to upgrade, I have eliminated the GTX 760, and eliminated the GTX 770 as being a worthy upgrade.
> 
> So, all that is left is a GTX 780, or GTX 780Ti
> 
> I am pretty dead set on a GTX 780 though. I just cannot see the 576 Cuda cores worth the extra $200 Bucks. I know the 780Ti has more ROP's and TMU's as well to though.


780 and 780Ti, have 48ROPs.
780ti has 576 cuda core + , and memory clock 7GHz.
780Ti vs 780 at the same clock, average perform a 15% + for 780 Ti.
depends on the games ...

example:

Bench Metro Last Light 1440p

780 @ 1293/7000MHz = 58fps

780 Ti @ 1293/7000Mhz = 65fps

12.5% difference in performance.


----------



## Suferbus

Visit my Youtube Channel to view the Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC 6Gb Unboxing!!


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Visit my Youtube Channel to view the Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC 6Gb Unboxing!!


nice unboxing, although the titan balck has double precision, something that would still make it worth more over a 780ti with 6gb of ram


----------



## Trissaayne

Double precision still isnt used in games iirc so if thats all your doing imo its not worth the Extra for a titan black Vs a 780ti when it comes out


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> Double precision still isnt used in games iirc so if thats all your doing imo its not worth the Extra for a titan black Vs a 780ti when it comes out


yeah, im just saying there are other reasons for buyimg a titan/black than using it for gaming


----------



## ofire

Is there an estimate on when a stable 3A bios for windows 8.1 update 1 will be released? If not no biggy, just using stock bios is slightly underwhelming when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## djthrottleboi

are the vrm's covered with TIM or those pads? i'm wondering if some good TIM will make them run cooler under this WF3 cooler.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 780 and 780Ti, have 48ROPs.
> 780ti has 576 cuda core + , and memory clock 7GHz.
> 780Ti vs 780 at the same clock, average perform a 15% + for 780 Ti.
> depends on the games ...
> 
> example:
> 
> Bench Metro Last Light 1440p
> 
> 780 @ 1293/7000MHz = 58fps
> 
> 780 Ti @ 1293/7000Mhz = 65fps
> 
> 12.5% difference in performance.


in your opinion ... +7fps difference is it worth the extra price for a 780ti?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are the vrm's covered with TIM or those pads? i'm wondering if some good TIM will make them run cooler under this WF3 cooler.




This is what bit-tech said about the GTX 780 GHZ Edition, not sure if the same cooling applies to the non-ghz edition.
Quote:


> Removing the cooler reveals a copper baseplate for the GPU connected to six copper heat pipes (two 8mm, four 6mm) in the main heatsink. One of these heat pipes loops back into the heatsink while the remaining five feed the secondary one. Aluminium plates and thermal pads are used to cool all twelve memory chips as well as the MOSFETs of the eight GPU power phases.


Oh and heres the GPU without the cooling:


----------



## mtbiker033

17,460! http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292


----------



## hht92

Just sold my old asus 560 ti and waiting (1 day left) for the asus 780 directCu ii


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are the vrm's covered with TIM or those pads? i'm wondering if some good TIM will make them run cooler under this WF3 cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what bit-tech said about the GTX 780 GHZ Edition, not sure if the same cooling applies to the non-ghz edition.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing the cooler reveals a copper baseplate for the GPU connected to six copper heat pipes (two 8mm, four 6mm) in the main heatsink. One of these heat pipes loops back into the heatsink while the remaining five feed the secondary one. Aluminium plates and thermal pads are used to cool all twelve memory chips as well as the MOSFETs of the eight GPU power phases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and heres the GPU without the cooling:
Click to expand...

would it be worth it to apply TIM to the memory and MOSFET's?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Just sold my old asus 560 ti and waiting (1 day left) for the asus 780 directCu ii


And once you get it

skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
 flash this bios Its way better than stock I run 1254/1650 1.212v all day ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got the voltmod to work, LLC hack sets the LLC value to 100%, (return code "00") minimizing the voltage drop (but increasing the overshoot which can be bad) adding 0.025V to what you set (1.187V + 0.025 = 1.212V)
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hint: Try the voltmod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


disregard this post. Voltage modification applied. No issues with final 3.0.0 Afterburner.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Now all we need is a mod that works with all gigabyte cards.


----------



## brandotip

So I just flashed the EVGA 780 ACX Rev4 bios onto my B1 stepping 3GB ACX and all the steps went off perfectly without a hitch. It's really nice to run a Heaven benchmark and not see a power limit being reached









My next question is how do I make the fan 20% @ idle and what other features in this bios rev should I be taking advantage of? Right now my load temp is 65*C... Should I just stick with core and mem changes or should I be messing with PT and whatnot right off the bat?


----------



## Mariolillo

Hello everyone!

Has anyone here put one of these cards in a Mac Pro? I just configured mine and everything was working perfect until I started noticing that after a while the card boosts up the clock to 6Ghz, like it was under heavy usage. This happens while I'm on the desktop, using a browser, etc. I already moved the card to a PC with Windows 8.1 and I don't have the issue. It must be a driver issue in OS X.

Anybody have any idea on how I could solve this?

Thanks!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Has anyone here put one of these cards in a Mac Pro? I just configured mine and everything was working perfect until I started noticing that after a while the card boosts up the clock to 6Ghz, like it was under heavy usage. This happens while I'm on the desktop, using a browser, etc. I already moved the card to a PC with Windows 8.1 and I don't have the issue. It must be a driver issue in OS X.
> 
> Anybody have any idea on how I could solve this?
> 
> Thanks!


The memory should be 6GHz by default, the GPU itself won't get anywhere near these speeds. What are you using to measure.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So I just flashed the EVGA 780 ACX Rev4 bios onto my B1 stepping 3GB ACX and all the steps went off perfectly without a hitch. It's really nice to run a Heaven benchmark and not see a power limit being reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next question is how do I make the fan 20% @ idle and what other features in this bios rev should I be taking advantage of? Right now my load temp is 65*C... Should I just stick with core and mem changes or should I be messing with PT and whatnot right off the bat?


just create a custom fan profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Has anyone here put one of these cards in a Mac Pro? I just configured mine and everything was working perfect until I started noticing that after a while the card boosts up the clock to 6Ghz, like it was under heavy usage. This happens while I'm on the desktop, using a browser, etc. I already moved the card to a PC with Windows 8.1 and I don't have the issue. It must be a driver issue in OS X.
> 
> Anybody have any idea on how I could solve this?
> 
> Thanks!


i use it on my hack os x 10.9 this is normal behavior as the mem clock will naturally go into performance mode as mac is ******ed. it will render using cpu on the plain desktop and and still send the gpu to performance mode but due to it not using the gpu much its completely harmless. Also you have nothing to worry about as the way mac works it tends to be very light on a gpu so this means its not slaving the gpu and wont break it. leave that to windows. it will move the core up there as well btw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Has anyone here put one of these cards in a Mac Pro? I just configured mine and everything was working perfect until I started noticing that after a while the card boosts up the clock to 6Ghz, like it was under heavy usage. This happens while I'm on the desktop, using a browser, etc. I already moved the card to a PC with Windows 8.1 and I don't have the issue. It must be a driver issue in OS X.
> 
> Anybody have any idea on how I could solve this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The memory should be 6GHz by default, the GPU itself won't get anywhere near these speeds. What are you using to measure.
Click to expand...

Istat will do the trick though it does not tell you much more than the basics. It however is a waste of money as it tells you nothing useful but other than that i only know there is zeus and that thing is worthless in this day and age. there is another utility bt i never used it. maybe the cuda drivers has a addon or mod for it. Also that driver rocks because its made for the titan so it gives you the ability to use 700 series cards easily. It might be a good idea to make a mac oc software because i dont think the cuda driver has that 1.212v limit in it.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> in your opinion ... +7fps difference is it worth the extra price for a 780ti?


The 780 Ti is the best card of this generation ...
but for me it's NOT worth it if one already has a highly overclockable 780.
As for me, I close this generation with the 780.
change comes with the GTX880..


----------



## p3gaz_001

got it.


----------



## brandotip

Ok well I created a fan profile that should be 20% until 40*C... but it still does not go below 39%.

Also, I set AB voltage to 1200mv (so with vdroop gone I sit at 1225mv), Power Limit set to 10%, and Core Clock +195mhz... GPU-z reads default clock and boost @ 1020mhz and GPU clock/Boost @ 1215mhz... However, when I bench in heaven 4.0 I cannot get the clock to reach past 1202mhz (and the power % hardly rises above 86%. I did get the bench clock speed to reach 1215 but that was for a few moments before heaven crashed.

Ideas? Raising the PL to 106% didnt really seem to help, so I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## brandotip

Now I drop the core clock to +169mhz: 1189 GPU clock... but MSI reads a max core clock of 1175mhz and GPU power max of 73%... aaaand I'm crashing in Star Citizen lol arghh


----------



## sonsonate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Ok well I created a fan profile that should be 20% until 40*C... but it still does not go below 39%.
> 
> Also, I set AB voltage to 1200mv (so with vdroop gone I sit at 1225mv), Power Limit set to 10%, and Core Clock +195mhz... GPU-z reads default clock and boost @ 1020mhz and GPU clock/Boost @ 1215mhz... However, when I bench in heaven 4.0 I cannot get the clock to reach past 1202mhz (and the power % hardly rises above 86%. I did get the bench clock speed to reach 1215 but that was for a few moments before heaven crashed.
> 
> Ideas? Raising the PL to 106% didnt really seem to help, so I'm kind of at a loss.


I've asked about this before and never did get an answer, lol. I hope someone can give us a clue. I even tried editing the bios myself, but it did not allow the lower fan speed like my A1 model.


----------



## blackhole2013

I got something like that I just installed the skyn3t Asus direct cu II bios and im running at 1252/1650 and the power limit never goes past 95% while playing watch dogs where as before it would max out at 110% and slow down the clock .. So why does this bios not run my power limit higher please answer Skyn3t


----------



## alancsalt

You are using a lower percentage of the higher power limit...so 95% of a higher limit now is probably more than the 110% of the lower power limit that you had before.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are using a lower percentage of the higher power limit...so 95% of a higher limit now is probably more than the 110% of the lower power limit that you had before.


Ahhh that makes sense... What would an appropriate PL be? I'm on ACX air and although I haven't gone above 70*C I don't want to fry my baby


----------



## brandotip

Hmmm... And my Power Limit only goes up to 150%... Even so, at 125% I still only achieve 86% Power Limit @ 99% gpu usage; also with a max core clock of 1176


----------



## b4db0y

Guys I have a problem. I have GTX 780s in SLI and they boost to 1202 Mhz core even though in GPU-Z the boost clocks are 928. Now don't get me wrong I am happy they clock well but the cards get really hot and I would prefer if it didn't boost that high in exchange for keep temperatures low. How do I fix this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4db0y*
> 
> Guys I have a problem. I have GTX 780s in SLI and they boost to 1202 Mhz core even though in GPU-Z the boost clocks are 928. Now don't get me wrong I am happy they clock well but the cards get really hot and I would prefer if it didn't boost that high in exchange for keep temperatures low. How do I fix this?


just create a custom fan curve and they will run cooler or you can limit boost in the bios. upload the bios and i can limit boost for you.


----------



## blackhole2013

Yea I gut installed the s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are using a lower percentage of the higher power limit...so 95% of a higher limit now is probably more than the 110% of the lower power limit that you had before.


So confusing I dont get it ?


----------



## XyborgSweden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Yea I gut installed the s
> So confusing I dont get it ?


Ok so how do I put this.... If Your original power limit was 100w (yes, I'm pulling numbers out of my ass for the sake of argument) and you used all 100w your power limit read out would be 100%. As in all of 100w. But with the new bios your power limit have been changed to say... 200w. If your still using the same amount of power. That is 100w. That means your using half the new power limit. Ie 50% of 200w. = 100w. Get it?


----------



## blackhole2013

Oh I get it now .. Thanks


----------



## hht92

Hi guys i have the asus 780 can you suggest me msi afterburner fan settings???


----------



## sickofitall

The official 3.0.0 version of afterburner is compatible with the soft mod and llc hack (for the beta 19)?


----------



## gonsa

Hi,

I have an *Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5* with the bios *80.10.37.00.12* (P2083-0020).
I wanted to flash a bios firmware that would let me unlock the voltage.
Which Bios version from the first post is compatible with my card?

thank you


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> The official 3.0.0 version of afterburner is compatible with the soft mod and llc hack (for the beta 19)?


yes it is


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Hi guys i have the asus 780 can you suggest me msi afterburner fan settings???


I usually start with 50% at 50C and start increasing the fan up to 70% at 60C, then full 100% at 65C, try to keep it under 70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> The official 3.0.0 version of afterburner is compatible with the soft mod and llc hack (for the beta 19)?


I was wondering the same thing, I got the pop up this morning about my beta 19 running out next week, does the 3.0 version work for voltage control with the skyn3t bios? btw I am not using the soft volt mod, only the 1.212v max from the bios.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonsa*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have an *Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5* with the bios *80.10.37.00.12* (P2083-0020).
> I wanted to flash a bios firmware that would let me unlock the voltage.
> Which Bios version from the first post is compatible with my card?
> 
> thank you


For 10.37.00.12 Bios ASUS DC2, use Skyn3t revision 3 for DC2: Version *80.10.37.00.12* listed on first page.


----------



## hht92

Thanks for the help


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I usually start with 50% at 50C and start increasing the fan up to 70% at 60C, then full 100% at 65C, try to keep it under 70
> I was wondering the same thing, I got the pop up this morning about my beta 19 running out next week, does the 3.0 version work for voltage control with the skyn3t bios? btw I am not using the soft volt mod, only the 1.212v max from the bios.


Thanks man cause here in Greece i have room temp 30 degrees Celsius


----------



## villAni

What option do I need to turn off to stop Chrome from forbidding my GPU to go idle?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> What option do I need to turn off to stop Chrome from forbidding my GPU to go idle?


I think that is the "Disable hardware acceleration" check box under Google chrome settings


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I think that is the "Disable hardware acceleration" check box under Google chrome settings


Tried that already but it didn't help.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I've got an Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 with the bios 80.80.21.00.3B (P2083-0021)

Which bios do I need to use?

Thank you.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I've got an Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 with the bios 80.80.21.00.3B (P2083-0021)
> 
> Which bios do I need to use?
> 
> Thank you.


Use the Rev 4(for all 80.80 Bios GPUs) Bios listed on the front page for ASUS
Quote:


> Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip
> [*] Version *80.80.21.00.3B*
> [*] Base core clock 954 Mhz


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Use the Rev 4(for all 80.80 Bios GPUs) Bios listed on the front page for ASUS


Figured it out about 2 minutes after posting and forgot to edit. Thanks anyway.


----------



## brandotip

I flashed the Rev4 bios for ACX and my power limit only goes up to 150% not 200%.... Is that why my card won't use more than 86% power but is at 100% use? How do I fix this?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I flashed the Rev4 bios for ACX and my power limit only goes up to 150% not 200%.... Is that why my card won't use more than 86% power but is at 100% use? How do I fix this?


No, you are only using 86% of the 150%your bios has to give.
It will use more power of you hope it more voltage and a higher clock frequency.
Most people will never need a 200% power limit bios as their card won't be stable at the clocks that require 200% power limit








Hope i helped


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> No, you are only using 86% of the 150%your bios has to give.
> It will use more power of you hope it more voltage and a higher clock frequency.
> Most people will never need a 200% power limit bios as their card won't be stable at the clocks that require 200% power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope i helped


When I throw more clocks at it, it crashes benches and games... It is only hitting 1175mhz ATM, even though the gpuz shows 1189 (or higher, but then I get more frequent crashes) Can something else be causing these crashes or is it more likely that my card can't surpass 1180ish mhz in a stable manner because of silicon lottery? Before the flash I was able to achieve 106% power limit with similar OC caps... Also is there a preferable CPU clock range that would facilitate more stable gpu OC, or are the two not really related?

Thanks for all the insight!


----------



## brandotip

So at 1200mv (1225mv with vdroop mod) and 150% Power Limit) and a core clock offset of +208, 3DMark crashes when starting Firestrike Extreme and gives me the following error... it is also the same error Heaven 4.0 crashes with, but at lower core clock offsets:

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload Single init returned error message: File: device_resources.cpp
Line: 313
Function: class eva::com_ptr __cdecl eva::d3d11::device_resources::create_buffer(const struct D3D11_BUFFER_DESC &,const struct D3D11_SUBRESOURCE_DATA *) const

Expression: hr: DX11 call failed [-2005270523].

Hardware device removed.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: ID3D11Device::CreateBuffer:

Any ideas?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I had it at 125 is that bad ...Yea for some reason with this bios lets say I play watch dogs usually while playing stock bios at 110 my card will hit 110 easy and throttle down at 1250 mhz core but for some reason with this bios running 1250 flat at 125% pl last night the power limit never rose past 90% while playing why is that


Stock 780 TDP bios is 250W
modded 780 TDP bios is 330W

250W x 110% = 275W
330W x 110% = 363W

With i higher TDP bios (or if you set it yourself in AB TDP slider) you will always see different percentages in AB/precisionX hardware monitor when the card is consuming the exact same power!
I have that covered in my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are using a lower percentage of the higher power limit...so 95% of a higher limit now is probably more than the 110% of the lower power limit that you had before.


^ ^ This! Thanks Alan!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Is there an estimate on when a stable 3A bios for windows 8.1 update 1 will be released? If not no biggy, just using stock bios is slightly underwhelming when it comes to overclocking.


I hardly think its the bios anymore, as with each M$ update release some users report new BSOD's again...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So I just flashed the EVGA 780 ACX Rev4 bios onto my B1 stepping 3GB ACX and all the steps went off perfectly without a hitch. It's really nice to run a Heaven benchmark and not see a power limit being reached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next question is how do I make the fan 20% @ idle and what other features in this bios rev should I be taking advantage of? Right now my load temp is 65*C... Should I just stick with core and mem changes or should I be messing with PT and whatnot right off the bat?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonsonate*
> 
> I've asked about this before and never did get an answer, lol. I hope someone can give us a clue. I even tried editing the bios myself, but it did not allow the lower fan speed like my A1 model.


The Fan speed is either set in the bios (most reference cards with stock cooler) and is unlockable or its hardlocked by drivers or somewhere in the bios (non-reference coolers and to look for it, its like looking for a needle in a hay stack)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So at 1200mv (1225mv with vdroop mod) and 150% Power Limit) and a core clock offset of +208, 3DMark crashes when starting Firestrike Extreme and gives me the following error... it is also the same error Heaven 4.0 crashes with, but at lower core clock offsets:
> Unexpected error running tests.
> Workload Single init returned error message: File: device_resources.cpp
> Line: 313
> Function: class eva::com_ptr __cdecl eva::d3d11::device_resources::create_buffer(const struct D3D11_BUFFER_DESC &,const struct D3D11_SUBRESOURCE_DATA *) const
> Expression: hr: DX11 call failed [-2005270523].
> Hardware device removed.
> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: ID3D11Device::CreateBuffer:
> Any ideas?


Yes, increase voltage...









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t)


----------



## sonsonate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> -snip--
> 
> Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the answer! I really appreciate it.


----------



## brandotip

Thank you Ed! Again, I'm on the ACX cooler and I haven't reached temps above 70C yet... I know that one gent fried his card at 1.24 but I think that was a ref cooler... I know your guide says don't ever go over 1.225 on air (setting 1212 in AB) but when I set AB to 1212 the reported voltage amount fluctuates between 1213 and 1238; so to have voltage read 1225 I need to set AB to 1200... Like I said my temps aren't an issue yet but knowing the gpu temp is not representative of MOSFET temps, I am a lil hesitant to increase voltage more. In reality could I probably go a lil higher?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Thank you Ed! Again, I'm on the ACX cooler and I haven't reached temps above 70C yet... I know that one gent fried his card at 1.24 but I think that was a ref cooler... I know your guide says don't ever go over 1.225 on air (setting 1212 in AB) but when I set AB to 1212 the reported voltage amount fluctuates between 1213 and 1238; so to have voltage read 1225 I need to set AB to 1200... Like I said my temps aren't an issue yet but knowing the gpu temp is not representative of MOSFET temps, I am a lil hesitant to increase voltage more. In reality could I probably go a lil higher?


Not worth the risk IMO! (For 2 or 3 frames more...)
Settle for lower speeds or get "wet"!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not worth the risk IMO! (For 2 or 3 frames more...)
> Settle for lower speeds or get "wet"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks again!!


----------



## jon6113

Has anyone figured out a custom Bios for the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB cards yet? Or any of the new 6GB cards?


----------



## falcon26

Does the Asus 780 gtx have a uefi bios out of the box or do you have to request the bios from Asus? This is for the 780 direct ii

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Has anyone figured out a custom Bios for the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB cards yet? Or any of the new 6GB cards?


i can make something in the meantime till the skyn3t bios's are up.


----------



## ofire

well i tried flashing one of skyn3ts bios again and now im going through hell trying to restore the bios on my card since im running 8.1 update 1. my advice, stick with stock unless you want endless headaches with this if your running windows 8.1

I'm running a card that uses the original 3A bios as well if that helps with anything. It seems like people with newer cards are not having the problem.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> well i tried flashing one of skyn3ts bios again and now im going through hell trying to restore the bios on my card since im running 8.1 update 1. my advice, stick with stock unless you want endless headaches with this if your running windows 8.1


I run windows 8.1 update one and just flashed my card fine with EZ3Flash and skyn3ts bios ...


----------



## jon6113

Here is the stock bios for the 6GB card.

1007.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## MxPhenom 216

What voltage are you 780 owners with water cooling running for your 24/7 clocks?

I am sitting at 1293 @ 1.24v in AB but ~1.19v load (Dependent on app, but that is about what I see it sit at for BF4).


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> The memory should be 6GHz by default, the GPU itself won't get anywhere near these speeds. What are you using to measure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just create a custom fan profile.
> i use it on my hack os x 10.9 this is normal behavior as the mem clock will naturally go into performance mode as mac is ******ed. it will render using cpu on the plain desktop and and still send the gpu to performance mode but due to it not using the gpu much its completely harmless. Also you have nothing to worry about as the way mac works it tends to be very light on a gpu so this means its not slaving the gpu and wont break it. leave that to windows. it will move the core up there as well btw.
> Istat will do the trick though it does not tell you much more than the basics. It however is a waste of money as it tells you nothing useful but other than that i only know there is zeus and that thing is worthless in this day and age. there is another utility bt i never used it. maybe the cuda drivers has a addon or mod for it. Also that driver rocks because its made for the titan so it gives you the ability to use 700 series cards easily. It might be a good idea to make a mac oc software because i dont think the cuda driver has that 1.212v limit in it.


Thank you very much for your replies!
Deders, I'm using HWMonitor.

djthrottleboi, if Mac is doing that by it's own and it's harmless then I will let it be, no problem for me then. I only see an increase in temperature vs. idle in Windows, so maybe Mac is actually using the card. And yes, both core and clock are at the top.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Here is the stock bios for the 6GB card.
> 
> 1007.zip 134k .zip file


 1007.zip 269k .zip file
 let me know how it acts as i noticed this card has lower limits on voltage versus the 3GB cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> well i tried flashing one of skyn3ts bios again and now im going through hell trying to restore the bios on my card since im running 8.1 update 1. my advice, stick with stock unless you want endless headaches with this if your running windows 8.1
> 
> I'm running a card that uses the original 3A bios as well if that helps with anything. It seems like people with newer cards are not having the problem.


depending on the brand and type we might be able to trade lol.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1007.zip 269k .zip file
> let me know how it acts as i noticed this card has lower limits on voltage versus the 3GB cards.


With this bios you provided, my clock speed on each card (2 in SLI) clocks down to 900's MHz during a Heaven run, even with my volts at 1.212. My score is about 400 points less than stock bios. Temps never exceed 65 degrees. Not sure what the issue is.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1007.zip 269k .zip file
> let me know how it acts as i noticed this card has lower limits on voltage versus the 3GB cards.
> depending on the brand and type we might be able to trade lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> With this bios you provided, my clock speed on each card (2 in SLI) clocks down to 900's MHz during a Heaven run, even with my volts at 1.212. My score is about 400 points less than stock bios. Temps never exceed 65 degrees. Not sure what the issue is.


Leave the P00 voltage stock or raise it to 1,15V; not 1,212V!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1007.zip 269k .zip file
> let me know how it acts as i noticed this card has lower limits on voltage versus the 3GB cards.
> depending on the brand and type we might be able to trade lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> With this bios you provided, my clock speed on each card (2 in SLI) clocks down to 900's MHz during a Heaven run, even with my volts at 1.212. My score is about 400 points less than stock bios. Temps never exceed 65 degrees. Not sure what the issue is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave the P00 voltage stock or raise it to 1,15V; not 1,212V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

will do. only did it that high because many do ask for that setting but i forgot that is not good for every card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1007.zip 269k .zip file
> let me know how it acts as i noticed this card has lower limits on voltage versus the 3GB cards.
> 
> 
> 
> With this bios you provided, my clock speed on each card (2 in SLI) clocks down to 900's MHz during a Heaven run, even with my volts at 1.212. My score is about 400 points less than stock bios. Temps never exceed 65 degrees. Not sure what the issue is.
Click to expand...

this should help.

1007.zip 269k .zip file


----------



## PuffinMyLye

How comparable is the 6GB 780 to the 290x? I'll be gaming at 5760x1080.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should help.
> 
> 1007.zip 269k .zip file


Sorry, but this still causes my cards to downclock. They start in the 1200's, but eventually downclock to around 1000 after only a couple minutes. Temps never get too far into the 60's. Are you sure the P00 values and others are correct? Thanks.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> got it.


I corrected my message

"but for me it's *NOT* worth it if one Already Has a highly overclockable 780"


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this should help.
> 
> 1007.zip 269k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this still causes my cards to downclock. They start in the 1200's, but eventually downclock to around 1000 after only a couple minutes. Temps never get too far into the 60's. Are you sure the P00 values and others are correct? Thanks.
Click to expand...

ok i looked again and noticed i forgot to mod a part of the power table but i get that when working on 4 comps and modding a bios lol. here it is the correct version. one runs the 1.150v and the other runs 1.212v as a default clock. try them both out and let me know. btw thanks for asking me am i sure the values are correct because otherwise i wouldn't have noticed as i am still swamped in repairing computers.

1007.zip 404k .zip file


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I corrected my message
> 
> "but for me it's *NOT* worth it if one Already Has a highly overclockable 780"


fully agreed, but my 780 Poseidon reveiled a crappy a** oc card.... 1267mhz with stock v and no way mooving from there even on hybrid cooling , that's why i got an evga 780ti SC .... "damn monkeys" .. this is getting serious now


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> fully agreed, but my 780 Poseidon reveiled a crappy a** oc card.... 1267mhz with stock v and no way mooving from there even on hybrid cooling


1267mhz is not bad for a 780. but 1350Mhz / 7000 + is better (asd)
Quote:


> that's why i got an evga 780ti SC .... "damn monkeys" .. this is getting serious now


congratulations for the 780ti,I hope in a massive overclock
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## p3gaz_001

yup! just got the mail from the guy, vga was sent this morning, delivery is expected to be on monday morning .... so let's wait


----------



## reset1101

Hi, I have a noob question. I have 2 MSI GTX780 Twin Frozer B1 and Im considering flashing the skynet bios. My question is how to flash having SLI. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> yup! just got the mail from the guy, vga was sent this morning, delivery is expected to be on monday morning .... so let's wait


How much did you spend for 780ti?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi, I have a noob question. I have 2 MSI GTX780 Twin Frozer B1 and Im considering flashing the skynet bios. My question is how to flash having SLI. Thanks for your help.


from what i remember, while you flash the first card and you have the second one installed it's automated, after the first one it's been flashed it will ask you if you wanna flash the second one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> How much did you spend for 780ti?


415£ shipped


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi, I have a noob question. I have 2 MSI GTX780 Twin Frozer B1 and Im considering flashing the skynet bios. My question is how to flash having SLI. Thanks for your help.


You have my flashing guide in my SIG and EZ3flash!








Speaking of SIG, fill your SIG with your RIG, There is a link in my SIG! *IT HELPS US TO HELP YOU!!!*









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have my flashing guide in my SIG and EZ3flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of SIG, fill your SIG with your RIG, There is a lin in my SIG! *IT HELPS US TO HELP YOU!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks a lot for your help, guide in your sig was just what I needed









Also updated my sig


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 - i7 4770k at 4.2 GHz - Asus GTX780 Strix @ 1202/1800 MHz - 63.6FPS - 1603 score




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







780 strix can really overclock a lot on air.. was not allowed to flash a bios mod to up this. but easily 1300 on air.


----------



## mtbiker033

does anyone know if the newest official release of afterburner works with skyn3t bios same as beta 19 (which will expire next week)?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> does anyone know if the newest official release of afterburner works with skyn3t bios same as beta 19 (which will expire next week)?


yes it does


----------



## d0pp3lg4ng3r

Sorry if this has been asked before, but do you need to redo the volt mod if you upgrade Afterburner?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0pp3lg4ng3r*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but do you need to redo the volt mod if you upgrade Afterburner?


Normally no, but it can happen!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Cerano

Sharing my Valley Score on a GTX 780 Classy at 1.425ghz , 4670k @ 4.4ghz



dang if i had a 4790K at 4.8ghz i think id be able to get 200-300 more points


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i looked again and noticed i forgot to mod a part of the power table but i get that when working on 4 comps and modding a bios lol. here it is the correct version. one runs the 1.150v and the other runs 1.212v as a default clock. try them both out and let me know. btw thanks for asking me am i sure the values are correct because otherwise i wouldn't have noticed as i am still swamped in repairing computers.
> 
> 1007.zip 404k .zip file


Nope. Still downclocks from 1200 to 1000 after a couple minutes.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok i looked again and noticed i forgot to mod a part of the power table but i get that when working on 4 comps and modding a bios lol. here it is the correct version. one runs the 1.150v and the other runs 1.212v as a default clock. try them both out and let me know. btw thanks for asking me am i sure the values are correct because otherwise i wouldn't have noticed as i am still swamped in repairing computers.
> 
> 1007.zip 404k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Still downclocks from 1200 to 1000 after a couple minutes.
Click to expand...

then that means something is different o the 6gb cards so i will need sometime to figure it out. I already noticed that they run at lower voltages. I will need to figure out the power table and have you tried both bio's?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then that means something is different o the 6gb cards so i will need sometime to figure it out. I already noticed that they run at lower voltages. I will need to figure out the power table and have you tried both bio's?


Yes I tried them both. I run the stock bios overclocked to 1.2v through Precision X and I get 1202 - 1215 MHz on both cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then that means something is different o the 6gb cards so i will need sometime to figure it out. I already noticed that they run at lower voltages. I will need to figure out the power table and have you tried both bio's?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I tried them both. I run the stock bios overclocked to 1.2v through Precision X and I get 1202 - 1215 MHz on both cards.
Click to expand...

wait and see what cyclops sends you. he might have the 6gb figured out already. i haven't touched a 6gb before yours and this one isn't responding. though you could try using k-boost and seeing if that keeps it from throttling.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> yes it does


thanks so much! installed it and it does work perfectly!


----------



## Sindre2104

Very weird, I recently upgraded my watercooling system and now that my gpu block has finished bleeding all the air out I decided to try and push my over clocks








Prior to this I had saved my last stable clock ( 1476 at 1.475 volts and 160% PT) and decided to continue from here.
I was running Riva tuner to monitor the card and gpu-z for whatever reason ^^
The Weird part is that when I loaded up the old clocks (1467 and +535 in afterburner) Riva tuner and afterburner said it's only really doing about 1376 or so... I have not changed anything since last time I benched the card.
Now here comes the really weird part:
When I apply the clocks and go look at gpu-z (not in the monitoring tab) where you can see all the stats of the card, it's still reporting the old clocks (1467, the highest I got up to was 1529 or 1425 in afterburner) , and I am indeed getting higher scores than before as I am overclocking the card more, another 240 rad did wonders for the Temps







, but the clocks don't add up.
What program should I trust? And does this mean that all my previous clocks where wrong?
Thinking about reinstalling all the mods and flashing the card again but might wait til the new bios'es come out


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Very weird, I recently upgraded my watercooling system and now that my gpu block has finished bleeding all the air out I decided to try and push my over clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this I had saved my last stable clock ( 1476 at 1.475 volts and 160% PT) and decided to continue from here.
> I was running Riva tuner to monitor the card and gpu-z for whatever reason ^^
> The Weird part is that when I loaded up the old clocks (1467 and +535 in afterburner) Riva tuner and afterburner said it's only really doing about 1376 or so... I have not changed anything since last time I benched the card.
> Now here comes the really weird part:
> When I apply the clocks and go look at gpu-z (not in the monitoring tab) where you can see all the stats of the card, it's still reporting the old clocks (1467, the highest I got up to was 1529 or 1425 in afterburner) , and I am indeed getting higher scores than before as I am overclocking the card more, another 240 rad did wonders for the Temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the clocks don't add up.
> What program should I trust? And does this mean that all my previous clocks where wrong?
> Thinking about reinstalling all the mods and flashing the card again but might wait til the new bios'es come out


use gpu-z for clocks and afterburner for accurate voltage though only gpu-z only works for my card and afterburner pops up all zero's on my card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0pp3lg4ng3r*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but do you need to redo the volt mod if you upgrade Afterburner?
> 
> 
> 
> Normally no, but it can happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

which is better for oc'ing? the evga sc gtx 780 with the titan cooler or the gigabte gtx 780 WF3 oc rev 2.0? I know the gigabyte has x2 8pin power connectors which allow for more power and the evga has x1 6pin and x1 8pin but the gigabyte cannot get higher voltages without hardmodding and i dont want to have to hardmod.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Very weird, I recently upgraded my watercooling system and now that my gpu block has finished bleeding all the air out I decided to try and push my over clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this I had saved my last stable clock ( 1476 at 1.475 volts and 160% PT) and decided to continue from here.
> I was running Riva tuner to monitor the card and gpu-z for whatever reason ^^
> The Weird part is that when I loaded up the old clocks (1467 and +535 in afterburner) Riva tuner and afterburner said it's only really doing about 1376 or so... I have not changed anything since last time I benched the card.
> Now here comes the really weird part:
> When I apply the clocks and go look at gpu-z (not in the monitoring tab) where you can see all the stats of the card, it's still reporting the old clocks (1467, the highest I got up to was 1529 or 1425 in afterburner) , and I am indeed getting higher scores than before as I am overclocking the card more, another 240 rad did wonders for the Temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the clocks don't add up.
> What program should I trust? And does this mean that all my previous clocks where wrong?
> Thinking about reinstalling all the mods and flashing the card again but might wait til the new bios'es come out


Delete the profiles folder inside AB folder in program files (x86), when you reinstalled the cards more VEN_ files were created and more settings were generated!
Restart AB to generate new files and re-do the voltmod! You will be good to go!
A fresh start is always good!








AB since the 3.0.0 final has a Improved NVAPI access layer architecture, Improved voltage control layer architecture, and Improved hardware monitoring module architecture!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0pp3lg4ng3r*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but do you need to redo the volt mod if you upgrade Afterburner?
> 
> 
> 
> Normally no, but it can happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Very weird, I recently upgraded my watercooling system and now that my gpu block has finished bleeding all the air out I decided to try and push my over clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to this I had saved my last stable clock ( 1476 at 1.475 volts and 160% PT) and decided to continue from here.
> I was running Riva tuner to monitor the card and gpu-z for whatever reason ^^
> The Weird part is that when I loaded up the old clocks (1467 and +535 in afterburner) Riva tuner and afterburner said it's only really doing about 1376 or so... I have not changed anything since last time I benched the card.
> Now here comes the really weird part:
> When I apply the clocks and go look at gpu-z (not in the monitoring tab) where you can see all the stats of the card, it's still reporting the old clocks (1467, the highest I got up to was 1529 or 1425 in afterburner) , and I am indeed getting higher scores than before as I am overclocking the card more, another 240 rad did wonders for the Temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the clocks don't add up.
> What program should I trust? And does this mean that all my previous clocks where wrong?
> Thinking about reinstalling all the mods and flashing the card again but might wait til the new bios'es come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete the profiles folder inside AB folder in program files (x86), when you reinstalled the cards more VEN_ files were created and more settings were generated!
> Restart AB to generate new files and re-do the voltmod! You will be good to go!
> A fresh start is always good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB since the 3.0.0 final has a Improved NVAPI access layer architecture, Improved voltage control layer architecture, and Improved hardware monitoring module architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

oooh so could the new changes be why it doesn't detect any of my settings like vid power or anything. all it does detect is the core vclock and half the time that is on 0 as well. good for monitoring cpu temps though.

also i need advice. which is better for oc'ing? the evga sc gtx 780 with the titan cooler or the gigabte gtx 780 WF3 oc rev 2.0? I know the gigabyte has x2 8pin power connectors which allow for more power and the evga has x1 6pin and x1 8pin but the gigabyte cannot get higher voltages without hardmodding and i dont want to have to hardmod.


----------



## fredocini

Hey guys, I just received my GTX 780 SLI today. Both branded by Asus but both have reference cooler. Which bios should I be flashing it with and can I flash both cards simultaneously? Thanks.


----------



## benjamen50

Flash the GPUs one at a time with one GPU in. That's how i would do it. Safer that way anyway. Check what bios version you have on your GPU via a program called GPU-Z.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey guys, I just received my GTX 780 SLI today. Both branded by Asus but both have reference cooler. Which bios should I be flashing it with and can I flash both cards simultaneously? Thanks.


want to trade that 780ti for a third 780? rofl. i even have a mobo to throw in


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> want to trade that 780ti for a third 780? rofl. i even have a mobo to throw in


Haha, funny enough it's I already traded my GTX 780 Ti which gave me my GTX 780 SLI. I just need to update my sig rig.

Okay so I have vbios 80.10.36.00.02. It is also an A1 revision card... Does that mean I should be flashing both cards with the skyn3t revision 3 EVGA SC reference bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> want to trade that 780ti for a third 780? rofl. i even have a mobo to throw in
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, funny enough it's I already traded my GTX 780 Ti which gave me my GTX 780 SLI. I just need to update my sig rig.
> 
> Okay so I have vbios 80.10.36.00.02. It is also an A1 revision card... Does that mean I should be flashing both cards with the skyn3t revision 3 EVGA SC reference bios?
Click to expand...

lolz and not sure. I haven't used them yet as they said something was wrong with the 3A bios. The thing that sucks for me is that gigabyte doen's work with the afterburner mod. I will have to hardmod and i might go down to a evga reference card just so i can use the afterburner mod.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oooh so could the new changes be why it doesn't detect any of my settings like vid power or anything. all it does detect is the core vclock and half the time that is on 0 as well. good for monitoring cpu temps though.
> also i need advice. which is better for oc'ing? the evga sc gtx 780 with the titan cooler or the gigabte gtx 780 WF3 oc rev 2.0? I know the gigabyte has x2 8pin power connectors which allow for more power and the evga has x1 6pin and x1 8pin but the gigabyte cannot get higher voltages without hardmodding and i dont want to have to hardmod.


I think you have a problem somewhere (software or hardware) AB HAS to detect your card as its supports it in its library!








EVGA of course, WF3 has the NCP420*8*, so the AB hack is not possible! (It is possible however, only sometimes, as i have reports of users enabling some kind of voltage control)








If you dont want to go SLI, why don't you get a Classy?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey guys, I just received my GTX 780 SLI today. Both branded by Asus but both have reference cooler. Which bios should I be flashing it with and can I flash both cards simultaneously? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Haha, funny enough it's I already traded my GTX 780 Ti which gave me my GTX 780 SLI. I just need to update my sig rig.
> Okay so I have vbios 80.10.36.00.02. It is also an A1 revision card... Does that mean I should be flashing both cards with the skyn3t revision 3 EVGA SC reference bios?


With bios .36 you can flash .37 and .3A (Rev 2, Rev 3 and Rev 3A) Being the 3A the newest revision!
You have EZ3flash in my SIG!
Yes you can flash both cards at the same time, i have done it countless times!








If something goes wrong do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lolz and not sure. I haven't used them yet as they said something was wrong with the 3A bios. The thing that sucks for me is that gigabyte doen's work with the afterburner mod. I will have to hardmod and i might go down to a evga reference card just so i can use the afterburner mod.


There are some users (very few) that cannot use .37/3A with Windows 8.1 with Update 1 installed (BSOD's)
I have received mixed results from testers, all of the test bios i sent suddenly ALL work...








But, some new (and some old) users have reported that its not working anymore...
SO... I am inclined to believe that the problem IS NOT THE BIOS but somewhere with M$ / hardware/ software issues!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oooh so could the new changes be why it doesn't detect any of my settings like vid power or anything. all it does detect is the core vclock and half the time that is on 0 as well. good for monitoring cpu temps though.
> also i need advice. which is better for oc'ing? the evga sc gtx 780 with the titan cooler or the gigabte gtx 780 WF3 oc rev 2.0? I know the gigabyte has x2 8pin power connectors which allow for more power and the evga has x1 6pin and x1 8pin but the gigabyte cannot get higher voltages without hardmodding and i dont want to have to hardmod.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have a problem somewhere (software or hardware) AB HAS to detect your card as its supports it in its library!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA of course, WF3 has the NCP420*8*, so the AB hack is not possible! (It is possible however, only sometimes, as i have reports of users enabling some kind of voltage control)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont want to go SLI, why don't you get a Classy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey guys, I just received my GTX 780 SLI today. Both branded by Asus but both have reference cooler. Which bios should I be flashing it with and can I flash both cards simultaneously? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Haha, funny enough it's I already traded my GTX 780 Ti which gave me my GTX 780 SLI. I just need to update my sig rig.
> Okay so I have vbios 80.10.36.00.02. It is also an A1 revision card... Does that mean I should be flashing both cards with the skyn3t revision 3 EVGA SC reference bios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With bios .36 you can flash .37 and .3A (Rev 2, Rev 3 and Rev 3A) Being the 3A the newest revision!
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG!
> Yes you can flash both cards at the same time, i have done it countless times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something goes wrong do this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lolz and not sure. I haven't used them yet as they said something was wrong with the 3A bios. The thing that sucks for me is that gigabyte doen's work with the afterburner mod. I will have to hardmod and i might go down to a evga reference card just so i can use the afterburner mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some users (very few) that cannot use .37/3A with Windows 8.1 with Update 1 installed (BSOD's)
> I have received mixed results from testers, all of the test bios i sent suddenly ALL work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, some new (and some old) users have reported that its not working anymore...
> SO... I am inclined to believe that the problem IS NOT THE BIOS but somewhere with M$ / hardware/ software issues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

yes i figured its not the bios as the os breaks ssd's among other hardware i just dont use the 3A as i cant go with higher voltages than i have. As for my problem yes i do have one and i dont know where as i have reinstalled afterburner multiple times and each time i uninstalled i removed every trace of afterburner from the os. I would love to go classy if someone would trade for this + cash as I can't afford to buy one outright. I have always traded up to the components i have and only my cpu and custom loop are new. I need a non elpida card thats for sure. I think i will do a advanced rma with gigabyte and see if i can get a non elpida model and hopefully this detection issue can be fixed with a new card.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think you have a problem somewhere (software or hardware) AB HAS to detect your card as its supports it in its library!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA of course, WF3 has the NCP420*8*, so the AB hack is not possible! (It is possible however, only sometimes, as i have reports of users enabling some kind of voltage control)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont want to go SLI, why don't you get a Classy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With bios .36 you can flash .37 and .3A (Rev 2, Rev 3 and Rev 3A) Being the 3A the newest revision!
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG!
> Yes you can flash both cards at the same time, i have done it countless times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something goes wrong do this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some users (very few) that cannot use .37/3A with Windows 8.1 with Update 1 installed (BSOD's)
> I have received mixed results from testers, all of the test bios i sent suddenly ALL work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, some new (and some old) users have reported that its not working anymore...
> SO... I am inclined to believe that the problem IS NOT THE BIOS but somewhere with M$ / hardware/ software issues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks once again Ed. Always a pleasure when you're available for help. Both bios' have been successfully flashed. Both cards aren't too big on the core clock as I'm only at 1150 mhz and 1163 mhz respectively... But my cards for some reason LOVE memory clock. They are both running at 7000 mhz







both cards are at 1.2v completely stable

now i just need to add a side fan. in crysis 3 my top card hits 86 degrees celcius LOL


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Delete the profiles folder inside AB folder in program files (x86), when you reinstalled the cards more VEN_ files were created and more settings were generated!
> Restart AB to generate new files and re-do the voltmod! You will be good to go!
> A fresh start is always good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB since the 3.0.0 final has a Improved NVAPI access layer architecture, Improved voltage control layer architecture, and Improved hardware monitoring module architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thank you, some graphs are still wrong, but npw gpu-z and afterburner agree








So i pushed on and the highest clocks i could get a full run in valley on are these
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vv8qd/
avg temp was about 55c and i used 160% PT


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> BSOD at startup back again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> After 2 weeks of working just fine, skynet bios v3 suddenly fails to boot into windows once again. Had to rollback/downgrade to stock bios.
> 
> Looking forward for new update bios batches, hope we can finally enjoy them fully under w8.1.
> 
> Regards and thanks in advance!


I've made a _*bizarre*_ finding in my restless attemps to solve this _curse_. I re-enabled hibernation (powercfg -h on) and now skynet's rev3 works just fine once again.

Don't know what it has to do with it (maybe something related with fast boot?) but I'm so happy rev3 works again. Hope it lasts for good this time!

Looking forward for new revised bioses nevertheless.

Kindest regards as always.


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> BSOD at startup back again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> After 2 weeks of working just fine, skynet bios v3 suddenly fails to boot into windows once again. Had to rollback/downgrade to stock bios.
> 
> Looking forward for new update bios batches, hope we can finally enjoy them fully under w8.1.
> 
> Regards and thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a _*bizarre*_ finding in my restless attemps to solve this _curse_. I re-enabled hibernation (powercfg -h on) and now skynet's rev3 works just fine once again.
> 
> Don't know what it has to do with it (maybe something related with fast boot?) but I'm so happy rev3 works again. Hope it lasts for good this time!
> 
> Looking forward for new revised bioses nevertheless.
> 
> Kindest regards as always.
Click to expand...

I doubt this would fix my bios issue, as I tried with a fresh install of win8.1 which included the Update 1 package. As soon as the nvidia driver installs either manually or through windows update it bsods instantly.


----------



## blackhole2013

Question maybe a dumb one so once i flash Skyn3ts bios to my 780 thats what the card runs even if I put the card in another computer ..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question maybe a dumb one so once i flash Skyn3ts bios to my 780 thats what the card runs even if I put the card in another computer ..


Yes that bios is stored on the card and will be the cards default until you flash a different bios with different values.


----------



## fredocini

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question maybe a dumb one so once i flash Skyn3ts bios to my 780 thats what the card runs even if I put the card in another computer ..


Yup, essentially flashing the bios will change the stock "values" that the card is set to run at if the external bios has been modified.

Now, another question of my own. I've tested my current clocks for a while now and while EVERY game I have tried its stable w/ no artifacts, Unigine Valley will have artifacts but no crashes. Is there a possibility that it may be due to the benchmark itself? Or would it be because my clocks are not stable after all?

I've tried BF4, Crysis 3, Unigine Heaven, BF: Hardline and Tomb Raider (gameplay and benchmark) and not one artifact has appeared whilst playing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question maybe a dumb one so once i flash Skyn3ts bios to my 780 thats what the card runs even if I put the card in another computer ..
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, essentially flashing the bios will change the stock "values" that the card is set to run at if the external bios has been modified.
> 
> Now, another question of my own. I've tested my current clocks for a while now and while EVERY game I have tried its stable w/ no artifacts, Unigine Valley will have artifacts but no crashes. Is there a possibility that it may be due to the benchmark itself? Or would it be because my clocks are not stable after all?
> 
> I've tried BF4, Crysis 3, Unigine Heaven, BF: Hardline and Tomb Raider (gameplay and benchmark) and not one artifact has appeared whilst playing.
Click to expand...

artifacts are just occuring because your memory is getting hot. If you can go to water then do so but if not then create a custom fan profile or lower your oc.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> .
> Yup, essentially flashing the bios will change the stock "values" that the card is set to run at if the external bios has been modified.
> 
> Now, another question of my own. I've tested my current clocks for a while now and while EVERY game I have tried its stable w/ no artifacts, Unigine Valley will have artifacts but no crashes. Is there a possibility that it may be due to the benchmark itself? Or would it be because my clocks are not stable after all?
> 
> I've tried BF4, Crysis 3, Unigine Heaven, BF: Hardline and Tomb Raider (gameplay and benchmark) and not one artifact has appeared whilst playing.


I am fairly sure this is just a problem with Unigine, current nvidia drivers and 780s. Both my 780s (one lightning that was crap and a great reference card) have flickering textures no matter what I do to voltages, clocks or power limits.

But if I plug my 680 in it just works fine and there is no flickering at all. That said it might be the latest driver causing the problems but it's the only one I have ever used so it might be an idea to try an older driver like 337.50 or the last WHQL one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> .
> Yup, essentially flashing the bios will change the stock "values" that the card is set to run at if the external bios has been modified.
> 
> Now, another question of my own. I've tested my current clocks for a while now and while EVERY game I have tried its stable w/ no artifacts, Unigine Valley will have artifacts but no crashes. Is there a possibility that it may be due to the benchmark itself? Or would it be because my clocks are not stable after all?
> 
> I've tried BF4, Crysis 3, Unigine Heaven, BF: Hardline and Tomb Raider (gameplay and benchmark) and not one artifact has appeared whilst playing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly sure this is just a problem with Unigine, current nvidia drivers and 780s. Both my 780s (one lightning that was crap and a great reference card) have flickering textures no matter what I do to voltages, clocks or power limits.
> 
> But if I plug my 680 in it just works fine and there is no flickering at all. That said it might be the latest driver causing the problems but it's the only one I have ever used so it might be an idea to try an older driver like 337.50 or the last WHQL one.
Click to expand...

we also have to remember unigine pushes a card harder than most games as does furmark and 3dmark. and so the thing would be to test with 3dmark extreme and see if the problem occurs. If so it is the heat and if not then its unigine. I have had no flickering or artifacting however and i have the latest drivers and all meaning it may be a degree of oc. It could be many things and the best way is trial and error. I am adding this because if it is his memory overheating and he waves it off then he will have a problem but if its not then he will know for sure. Better safe than sorry and artifacting is common when the memory gets too hot.


----------



## OptimusToaster

I will test in 3d mark exteme and see what I can see. I remember using OCCT's 3d test on my lightning and found now issues but I'll try on this new card too.

Thing is that it flickers no matter what. Completely stock clocks with nothing changed it flickers. Max overclock in other programs and it flickers. Voltage, power limit and fan speed maxed with core and memory as low as possible and I still get flickering.


----------



## tomxlr8

Update 1 Windows 8.1 BSODs on GTX 780. After months of putting up with horrible stock ROM I think I finally fixed my issue.
I wish I tried something so obvious earlier.

*Gigabyte GTX 780 (stock)*
Stock ROM: *80.10.37.00.05 (P2083-0020)*
ROM used prior to "Update 1" that screwed it: *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT.rom*

Now, I selected that ROM at the time (3A-ACX) because someone said here it works with this card and sure enough - it worked. Until Update 1!
However, my Valley HUD (top RHS) always showed me wrong core/memory clocks. GPU-Z was always right, but now that I think about it - odd.

So.. today I decided to load
*skyn3t-37-OC-ref-rev3a.rom*
because it has a "37" in it like my stock ROM.
Well it works flawlessly. Possibly better. Also, Valley HUD now is 100% correct. I'll play some games now in the name of testing for stability...

...because I'm HAPPY


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we also have to remember unigine pushes a card harder than most games as does furmark and 3dmark. and so the thing would be to test with 3dmark extreme and see if the problem occurs. If so it is the heat and if not then its unigine. I have had no flickering or artifacting however and i have the latest drivers and all meaning it may be a degree of oc. It could be many things and the best way is trial and error. I am adding this because if it is his memory overheating and he waves it off then he will have a problem but if its not then he will know for sure. Better safe than sorry and artifacting is common when the memory gets too hot.


Unigine engine (specially valley) uses memory extensive and intensely, leave GPU core at stock and increase memory alone and you see what im talking about!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Update 1 Windows 8.1 BSODs on GTX 780. After months of putting up with horrible stock ROM I think I finally fixed my issue.
> I wish I tried something so obvious earlier.
> *Gigabyte GTX 780 (stock)*
> Stock ROM: *80.10.37.00.05 (P2083-0020)*
> ROM used prior to "Update 1" that screwed it: *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT.rom*
> Now, I selected that ROM at the time (3A-ACX) because someone said here it works with this card and sure enough - it worked. Until Update 1!
> However, my Valley HUD (top RHS) always showed me wrong core/memory clocks. GPU-Z was always right, but now that I think about it - odd.
> So.. today I decided to load
> *skyn3t-37-OC-ref-rev3a.rom*
> because it has a "37" in it like my stock ROM.
> Well it works flawlessly. Possibly better. Also, Valley HUD now is 100% correct. I'll play some games now in the name of testing for stability...
> ...because I'm HAPPY


Still some .37 users reported BSOD's too... AFAIK its NOT the bios! its a M$ /software/hardware compatibility issue!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we also have to remember unigine pushes a card harder than most games as does furmark and 3dmark. and so the thing would be to test with 3dmark extreme and see if the problem occurs. If so it is the heat and if not then its unigine. I have had no flickering or artifacting however and i have the latest drivers and all meaning it may be a degree of oc. It could be many things and the best way is trial and error. I am adding this because if it is his memory overheating and he waves it off then he will have a problem but if its not then he will know for sure. Better safe than sorry and artifacting is common when the memory gets too hot.


Ran firestrike (not extreme cause I only have the demo) at stock and found no artifacting at all. Yet unigine valley still artifacts, no matter what. I tried turning off shadowplay and it still flickers.

Here is a video of the exact problem (recorded on my 780 lightning AT STOCK) 




I honestly don't know whether there is a solution, some people get problems and some don't. It's just strange it happens on 2 different 780s across 2 different windows installs and works fine with my 680 and 660.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think you have a problem somewhere (software or hardware) AB HAS to detect your card as its supports it in its library!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA of course, WF3 has the NCP420*8*, so the AB hack is not possible! (It is possible however, only sometimes, as i have reports of users enabling some kind of voltage control)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont want to go SLI, why don't you get a Classy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With bios .36 you can flash .37 and .3A (Rev 2, Rev 3 and Rev 3A) Being the 3A the newest revision!
> You have EZ3flash in my SIG!
> Yes you can flash both cards at the same time, i have done it countless times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something goes wrong do this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some users (very few) that cannot use .37/3A with Windows 8.1 with Update 1 installed (BSOD's)
> I have received mixed results from testers, all of the test bios i sent suddenly ALL work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, some new (and some old) users have reported that its not working anymore...
> SO... I am inclined to believe that the problem IS NOT THE BIOS but somewhere with M$ / hardware/ software issues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Got lucky that I read this earlier, flashing the stock bios did not work first time and had to use a second card to get my system working. Thanks to your instructions it was super easy, many thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we also have to remember unigine pushes a card harder than most games as does furmark and 3dmark. and so the thing would be to test with 3dmark extreme and see if the problem occurs. If so it is the heat and if not then its unigine. I have had no flickering or artifacting however and i have the latest drivers and all meaning it may be a degree of oc. It could be many things and the best way is trial and error. I am adding this because if it is his memory overheating and he waves it off then he will have a problem but if its not then he will know for sure. Better safe than sorry and artifacting is common when the memory gets too hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine engine (specially valley) uses memory extensive and intensely, leave GPU core at stock and increase memory alone and you see what im talking about!
Click to expand...

Yeah and that will cause it to heat up very quick as well. I would be careful around that bench when heavily oc'ing the mem clock.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we also have to remember unigine pushes a card harder than most games as does furmark and 3dmark. and so the thing would be to test with 3dmark extreme and see if the problem occurs. If so it is the heat and if not then its unigine. I have had no flickering or artifacting however and i have the latest drivers and all meaning it may be a degree of oc. It could be many things and the best way is trial and error. I am adding this because if it is his memory overheating and he waves it off then he will have a problem but if its not then he will know for sure. Better safe than sorry and artifacting is common when the memory gets too hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran firestrike (not extreme cause I only have the demo) at stock and found no artifacting at all. Yet unigine valley still artifacts, no matter what. I tried turning off shadowplay and it still flickers.
> 
> Here is a video of the exact problem (recorded on my 780 lightning AT STOCK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know whether there is a solution, some people get problems and some don't. It's just strange it happens on 2 different 780s across 2 different windows installs and works fine with my 680 and 660.
Click to expand...

Then I would question what else does those 2 systems have in common. If you can find the common denominator then you can solve the problem.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Then I would question what else does those 2 systems have in common. If you can find the common denominator then you can solve the problem.


I was afraid of that. I only changed the GPU and all the other parts of my system are the only one I have lying around. Only 1 cpu, mobo, ram etc.

TBH as it is the only thing that has any issues I am pretty happy ignoring it for now - it's just a shame as valley is my favourite stress tester as it looks really nice and I love the music. But heaven is pretty good too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Then I would question what else does those 2 systems have in common. If you can find the common denominator then you can solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that. I only changed the GPU and all the other parts of my system are the only one I have lying around. Only 1 cpu, mobo, ram etc.
> 
> TBH as it is the only thing that has any issues I am pretty happy ignoring it for now - it's just a shame as valley is my favourite stress tester as it looks really nice and I love the music. But heaven is pretty good too.
Click to expand...

Yes i love valley and heaven as well. though for a real stress test 3dmark extreme is my choice though it is kinda pointless as its made for dual cards but i run it with 1 card. Its good though because it will reveal instabilities if there are any. In your case since you have the demo I say stick with heaven as its the next best thing and its free.


----------



## Imprezzion

After having used AMD R9 290X's for a while I still am not convinced with Mantle and really wanna go back to the fun of playing around with a GTX780.

Now, I haven't followed development for a while here but I assume the ASUS DC2's are still locked to 1.212v?
I can get a pretty much new DC2 for very little money but I really hate the 1.212v cap.. I am aiming to find a 1300Mhz+ card and the 2 DC2's i've had didn't wanna do it. One maxed at ~1250Mhz the other at 1293Mhz...

Whats your take on getting the DC2? Worth it? It's very cheap (€300) but still.. not so much tweaking..


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Well here's mine after a quick & dirty overclock.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2299873

Not too bad.

Pushed it up to 1320 but had artifacts.

Might keep it at 1293 (3Dmark says 1304 for some reason) and work on the memory.


----------



## Zimzoid

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8420675

Cards OCed slightly [email protected] only running G.Skill 1600Mhz ram at the moment, will be buying some 2133Hhz ram in a few days:thumb:


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Well here's mine after a quick & dirty overclock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2299873
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> Pushed it up to 1320 but had artifacts.
> 
> Might keep it at 1293 (3Dmark says 1304 for some reason) and work on the memory.


Gives me hope again.









Well, point is, I had 8 or 9 GTX780's in the days and my best where consistently the Gigabyte Windforce models. With about 1.28-1.30v on the core they'd easily hit 1350Mhz consistently.


----------



## p3gaz_001

OK.... i'm moving to another thread due to card upgrade


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Well here's mine after a quick & dirty overclock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2299873
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> Pushed it up to 1320 but had artifacts.
> 
> Might keep it at 1293 (3Dmark says 1304 for some reason) and work on the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me hope again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, point is, I had 8 or 9 GTX780's in the days and my best where consistently the Gigabyte Windforce models. With about 1.28-1.30v on the core they'd easily hit 1350Mhz consistently.
Click to expand...

how are you doing that? I cant get the volt mod to work for afterburner and the elpida wont do anything until I hardmod and add a lot more juice. Are you hardmodding and if so can you tell me how to do it with a pencil and no other tools including a multimeter?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> I am fairly sure this is just a problem with Unigine, current nvidia drivers and 780s. Both my 780s (one lightning that was crap and a great reference card) have flickering textures no matter what I do to voltages, clocks or power limits.
> 
> But if I plug my 680 in it just works fine and there is no flickering at all. That said it might be the latest driver causing the problems but it's the only one I have ever used so it might be an idea to try an older driver like 337.50 or the last WHQL one.


That's what I'm starting to think as well now. Again, went through every game without a hitch except for Valley. I also downclocked my GPU a tiny bit so both are at 1137 Mhz each @ 1.2v. Not one problem except for Valley artifacts. I'm too lazy to try older drivers but I will in the near future. Don't think it's my temps... although I'm on air I hit 81 max on the first card and there is a fan blowing directly in between the two cards.

Just out of curiosity, is it normal to have lower power percentage on SLI setups? When I had my 770 SLI I noticed a lower power percentage on both cards (Like around 70% and up) and when I switched to a 780Ti, the power would almost reach my power target consistently (I always have it set at %115). All my cards would be at ~98% usage.

Now that I have a 780 SLI setup, I started noticing that my cards are back at ~70% and up when playing games or benchmarking. Is this normal? Could it possibly be my power supply that's holding it back? I have a Corsair HX850 and I would like to know if this also affects overclocking each card because mine seem to be very poor...


----------



## ofire

Well, I solved my problem by using the Kepler Bios tweaker 1.27 and making a bios just like skyn3ts using his settings but using my stock bios as a base. Seems to function flawlessly.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how are you doing that? I cant get the volt mod to work for afterburner and the elpida wont do anything until I hardmod and add a lot more juice. Are you hardmodding and if so can you tell me how to do it with a pencil and no other tools including a multimeter?


The windforces work just fine with MSI AB up to 1.30v. Needs a slightly different command tho as it uses the NCP420*8* and not the 420*6*.
Skyn3t also has BIOS's for the Ghz Edition (Credits to me for supplying and testing it







), the regular A1 chip WF3 and the B1 chip WF3. All 3 of these models work. Ghz Edition BIOS's work on the B1 models as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how are you doing that? I cant get the volt mod to work for afterburner and the elpida wont do anything until I hardmod and add a lot more juice. Are you hardmodding and if so can you tell me how to do it with a pencil and no other tools including a multimeter?
> 
> 
> 
> The windforces work just fine with MSI AB up to 1.30v. Needs a slightly different command tho as it uses the NCP420*8* and not the 420*6*.
> Skyn3t also has BIOS's for the Ghz Edition (Credits to me for supplying and testing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the regular A1 chip WF3 and the B1 chip WF3. All 3 of these models work. Ghz Edition BIOS's work on the B1 models as well.
Click to expand...

May I have this command? I have a windforce but not the command to get the extra voltage.


----------



## Imprezzion

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4208_Detection=4:20h

If that fails, use 3:20h.

If that fails as well, go back to 4206 and 4:20h / 3:20h.

One of the combo's is going to work


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4208_Detection=4:20h
> 
> If that fails, use 3:20h.
> 
> If that fails as well, go back to 4206 and 4:20h / 3:20h.
> 
> One of the combo's is going to work


Oh lol i should have noticed that rofl. Its the 320h one btw.

UPDATE: neither 4208's worked and only the 4206 3:20h works yet i still can not change my voltages. MY card is a A1 card also BTW.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Still some .37 users reported BSOD's too... AFAIK its NOT the bios! its a M$ /software/hardware compatibility issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Ok, but I think it's at least worth for those with 37 who were using 3A to load a different ROM in the OP as that completely fixed my issue. and I tested now enough to know it's fixed.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4208_Detection=4:20h
> 
> If that fails, use 3:20h.
> 
> If that fails as well, go back to 4206 and 4:20h / 3:20h.
> 
> One of the combo's is going to work


neither 4208's worked and only the 4206 3:20h works yet i still can not change my voltages. MY card is a A1 card also BTW.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we also have to remember unigine pushes a card harder than most games as does furmark and 3dmark. and so the thing would be to test with 3dmark extreme and see if the problem occurs. If so it is the heat and if not then its unigine. I have had no flickering or artifacting however and i have the latest drivers and all meaning it may be a degree of oc. It could be many things and the best way is trial and error. I am adding this because if it is his memory overheating and he waves it off then he will have a problem but if its not then he will know for sure. Better safe than sorry and artifacting is common when the memory gets too hot.
> 
> 
> 
> the gigabyte WF3OC 3A bios works perfectly. the only problem is the bios mod still doesn't work.
> 
> Unigine engine (specially valley) uses memory extensive and intensely, leave GPU core at stock and increase memory alone and you see what im talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Update 1 Windows 8.1 BSODs on GTX 780. After months of putting up with horrible stock ROM I think I finally fixed my issue.
> I wish I tried something so obvious earlier.
> *Gigabyte GTX 780 (stock)*
> Stock ROM: *80.10.37.00.05 (P2083-0020)*
> ROM used prior to "Update 1" that screwed it: *skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3-440PT.rom*
> Now, I selected that ROM at the time (3A-ACX) because someone said here it works with this card and sure enough - it worked. Until Update 1!
> However, my Valley HUD (top RHS) always showed me wrong core/memory clocks. GPU-Z was always right, but now that I think about it - odd.
> So.. today I decided to load
> *skyn3t-37-OC-ref-rev3a.rom*
> because it has a "37" in it like my stock ROM.
> Well it works flawlessly. Possibly better. Also, Valley HUD now is 100% correct. I'll play some games now in the name of testing for stability...
> ...because I'm HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still some .37 users reported BSOD's too... AFAIK its NOT the bios! its a M$ /software/hardware compatibility issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Oh lol i should have noticed that rofl. Its the 320h one btw.
> 
> UPDATE: neither 4208's worked and only the 4206 3:20h works yet i still can not change my voltages. MY card is a A1 card also BTW.


I told you, only a small percentage work with the voltmod...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Ok, but I think it's at least worth for those with 37 who were using 3A to load a different ROM in the OP as that completely fixed my issue. and I tested now enough to know it's fixed.


All .37 and .3A bios work on/off according to M$ "dance"...








I had a report of a .37 not working either...

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## escalibur

Hey guys!

You with ATX motherboard and 780 SLI with non-reference/water cooling what kind of temps you are getting? Im considering selling my MAXIMUS V GENE and replacing it with Z97-A motherboard (new CPU aswell) but I'm still not sure can eg. MSI Gaming 780 work in SLI with TwinFrozr coolers or is the water/reference coolers only options for max 1,212V?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> You with ATX motherboard and 780 SLI with non-reference/water cooling what kind of temps you are getting? Im considering selling my MAXIMUS V GENE and replacing it with Z97-A motherboard (new CPU aswell) but I'm still not sure can eg. MSI Gaming 780 work in SLI with TwinFrozr coolers or is the water/reference coolers only options for max 1,212V?


If you are going water the distance of both cards don't really matters, if you are gonna use air cooling having a atx instead of a matx motherboard will give the top card more air flow and lower its temps a little.









I have a 780 and a i5 3570k delidded on a loop with a 480 rad and at load (both cpu and gpu) it stays around 50 °C, the rads are XSPC EX 240 x2 and both have 2 noctua NF-F12 on pull config at around 800rpm.

I'm getting the parts for doing a SLI but ill redo all the loop and add some more rads.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Oh lol i should have noticed that rofl. Its the 320h one btw.
> 
> UPDATE: neither 4208's worked and only the 4206 3:20h works yet i still can not change my voltages. MY card is a A1 card also BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, only a small percentage work with the voltmod...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

I was referring to the 4208 edit though not the normal mod. It was suggested that there is a way for gigabytes so I had to try as i only did the 4206.


----------



## Asus11

cant use my 780s as they both ek'd up and waiting for DC before I finish my WC setup...

currently only using built in graphics lol

cant wait to crank them on water.. they do 1200 @ 1.2v on air !


----------



## zefs

Hello guys, just got a Gainward 780 Phantom, here's a Heaven @ +50/+250 with 340.43 drivers. All good?



+200/+200


----------



## elisest

I really need your expertise folks......I have managed to fry my Gigabyte GTX Titan with my first ever bench attempt of over 1.4v







at just 1.42v (on water) there was a slight cracking noise and the system shutdown never to start again!!! I have just heard from Gigabyte that its un-repairable although there were no signs of physical damage.......gutted! But I knew the risks....and lesson learnt!

Now I have my hands on two 780's, one EVGA 780 SC 3Gb and one Inno3D 780 ichill Hercules 6Gb...............now I know I cant SLi these two at present but is it possible to SLi them both at all??? for example if I force the EVGA bios onto the Inno3D card will that work? or is it because of the different RAM sizes that make SLi impossible?

your help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elisest*
> 
> I really need your expertise folks......I have managed to fry my Gigabyte GTX Titan with my first ever bench attempt of over 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at just 1.42v (on water) there was a slight cracking noise and the system shutdown never to start again!!! I have just heard from Gigabyte that its un-repairable although there were no signs of physical damage.......gutted! But I knew the risks....and lesson learnt!
> 
> Now I have my hands on two 780's, one EVGA 780 SC 3Gb and one Inno3D 780 ichill Hercules 6Gb...............now I know I cant SLi these two at present but is it possible to SLi them both at all??? for example if I force the EVGA bios onto the Inno3D card will that work? or is it because of the different RAM sizes that make SLi impossible?
> 
> your help would be greatly appreciated


dont use the evga bios or you will be down $1600 instead of $1000. The memory is the difference that keeps you from sli'ing but there is a mod floating around that will let you sli them but it is for older cards likethe 600-series and lower. you will have to see if it works as its no longer supported or sell the 3GB and buy a 6GB. You should know you will have to wait a little for modded bios' for 6GB as me and another have tangled with a 6GB and it didn't turn out so well but the skyn3t team will have them out soon as they are good at getting these working since they use hex and i only use kepler bios tweaker. It is pointless to keep the 6GB if you are going to sli with the 3 as the 6GB would be limited to 3GB anyway. so sell one and match the vram size.


----------



## elisest

ok thanks for the advise djthrottleboi I see what you're saying, thankfully I can still get my money back on the EVGA 780 SC 3GB









I will eagerly await 6GB modded bios, as the Inno3D has the voltage locked in Afterburner (even after selecting unlock voltage control in the settings)


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> If you are going water the distance of both cards don't really matters, if you are gonna use air cooling having a atx instead of a matx motherboard will give the top card more air flow and lower its temps a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 780 and a i5 3570k delidded on a loop with a 480 rad and at load (both cpu and gpu) it stays around 50 °C, the rads are XSPC EX 240 x2 and both have 2 noctua NF-F12 on pull config at around 800rpm.
> 
> I'm getting the parts for doing a SLI but ill redo all the loop and add some more rads.


The thing is that I don't want to go on water.







I'm curious about the temps with custom coolers on ATX board.

I had 780 Gaming SLI for about 10min and it was useless on my MAXIMUS V GENE because upper card's temps were about 94C in 2min during Valley.


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> If you are going water the distance of both cards don't really matters, if you are gonna use air cooling having a atx instead of a matx motherboard will give the top card more air flow and lower its temps a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 780 and a i5 3570k delidded on a loop with a 480 rad and at load (both cpu and gpu) it stays around 50 °C, the rads are XSPC EX 240 x2 and both have 2 noctua NF-F12 on pull config at around 800rpm.
> 
> I'm getting the parts for doing a SLI but ill redo all the loop and add some more rads.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that I don't want to go on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about the temps with custom coolers on ATX board.
> 
> I had 780 Gaming SLI for about 10min and it was useless on my MAXIMUS V GENE because upper card's temps were about 94C in 2min during Valley.
Click to expand...

94C is really high, even with my fans on auto with the default curve my top card in SLI never went above 84C, sounds like you may need better airflow in your case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elisest*
> 
> ok thanks for the advise djthrottleboi I see what you're saying, thankfully I can still get my money back on the EVGA 780 SC 3GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will eagerly await 6GB modded bios, as the Inno3D has the voltage locked in Afterburner (even after selecting unlock voltage control in the settings)


Lol the evga would be the better one to keep for that as the inno3d wont go over 1.212v without a voltmod and i believe the evga is compatible with the afterburner mod. See if the evga has 6GB models.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> If you are going water the distance of both cards don't really matters, if you are gonna use air cooling having a atx instead of a matx motherboard will give the top card more air flow and lower its temps a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 780 and a i5 3570k delidded on a loop with a 480 rad and at load (both cpu and gpu) it stays around 50 °C, the rads are XSPC EX 240 x2 and both have 2 noctua NF-F12 on pull config at around 800rpm.
> 
> I'm getting the parts for doing a SLI but ill redo all the loop and add some more rads.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that I don't want to go on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about the temps with custom coolers on ATX board.
> 
> I had 780 Gaming SLI for about 10min and it was useless on my MAXIMUS V GENE because upper card's temps were about 94C in 2min during Valley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 94C is really high, even with my fans on auto with the default curve my top card in SLI never went above 84C, sounds like you may need better airflow in your case.
Click to expand...

He has a micro case so there is not much he can do without going to a bigger case and to top it off his mobo is a mATX which doesn't leave enough space between cards and is not a good setup to sli with on air.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I was referring to the 4208 edit though not the normal mod. It was suggested that there is a way for gigabytes so I had to try as i only did the 4206.


Same mod, same address codes (4:20h,3:20h), only the voltage controller (4208) is slightly different (2 extra phases, 6 to 8), rendering the voltage hack inoperable!
I think Imprezzion's cards were Rev1, yours are Rev2! Perhaps there is a difference in the PCB!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I was referring to the 4208 edit though not the normal mod. It was suggested that there is a way for gigabytes so I had to try as i only did the 4206.
> 
> 
> 
> Same mod, same address codes (4:20h,3:20h), only the voltage controller (4208) is slightly different (2 extra phases, 6 to 8), rendering the voltage hack inoperable!
> I think Imprezzion's cards were Rev1, yours are Rev2! Perhaps there is a difference in the PCB!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

Ouch now ya tell me rofl. I just spoke to gigabyte i am going to rma for the screen flickers that is so characteristic of their 780's and see if i can get it replaced.


----------



## Serandur

Please forgive my question if it seems a bit over-reactionary or out of place, but I have owned my 780 GHz now for 2 1/2 months and I am getting a bit worried with the latest issues with games like Watch Dogs, Wolfenstein, Titanfall, etc. that it simply doesn't have enough VRAM (to do what some developers are requiring for upper-level settings, naturally an issue for an upper-level card). I know there are not-so-flattering (for the companies creating these games) reasons why these may be issues not necessarily related to a flaw in the card's design, but the fact remains that some games are either flat-out locking settings off for less than 3 GB cards (so, borderline here) or (in Watch Dogs' case) are requiring more space to dump higher assets than is currently even available on most 780s. Underlying reasons or not, I just want my high-end card to behave like a high-end card (no stuttering while swapping textures/other assets, no settings locked out, no inability to run any settings the GPU itself is still perfectly capable of handling but simply lacks the framebuffer for, etc.). What do you guys think of the 780's future as a fully-realized (not arbitrarily restricted for this) high-performance card? I was planning on holding on to it until Pascal to do a 4K rebuild, but now with rumors of the 880 on the horizon, would it be a wise idea to strongly consider selling it and replacing it when the Maxwell cards are announced? Sorry for the long question and thank you to anyone who responds.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I am getting a bit worried with the latest issues with games like Watch Dogs, Wolfenstein, Titanfall, etc. that it simply doesn't have enough VRAM (to do what some developers are requiring for upper-level settings, naturally an issue for an upper-level card).


I wouldn't worry, I play Titanfall a lot, the 'insane' level textures are a joke, the only thing insane about them is how they managed to make such low-res textures use 3gb of VRAM. Turn it down to 'high' it _only_ uses 2gb VRAM and at the speeds you run around at in Titanfall you won't notice a thing. You literally have to stop and stare at walls to notice the difference, and there's not a lot in it.

Games like Crysis 3, Battlefield 4 and Skyrim with mods don't use 3gb, and they have infinitely better textures than Titanfall. Watch Dogs I can't speak of, but if this forum or Reddit is anything to go by, the less said about that games optimization the better.

All in all, a few titles here and there are poorly optimized, buying a better GPU would be pointless unless you have more money than sense. You will gain next to nothing.

Edit: For 4K, even with Maxwell, you will probably need at least 2 gpu's and medium settings to maintain 60fps. Pascal may be different, but you should just wait until Pascal for your next card.


----------



## elisest

I am also slightly disappointed with the 780 too, it suffers really badly during games cut scenes, watching Blue rays, DVD's and catch up TV with a constant screen flicker and a horizontal line break-up (the only way I can describe it) I had a Titan (until recently deceased!) that handled all this flawlessly, so I even purchased a 6Gb 780 thinking maybe it was a ram size issue but that 780 has the same issues.

I've messed with v-sync settings and to be honest in Tomb Raider for instance the v-sync turned on actually makes the gameplay start to flicker.

I've just noticed djthrottleboi has this same issue, anyone else? Or any advice to try and get rid of this problem would be nice?


----------



## EinZerstorer

^ most cut scenes are pre rendered at 30 fps dude


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elisest*
> 
> I am also slightly disappointed with the 780 too, it suffers really badly during games cut scenes, watching Blue rays, DVD's and catch up TV with a constant screen flicker and a horizontal line break-up (the only way I can describe it) I had a Titan (until recently deceased!) that handled all this flawlessly, so I even purchased a 6Gb 780 thinking maybe it was a ram size issue but that 780 has the same issues.
> 
> I've messed with v-sync settings and to be honest in Tomb Raider for instance the v-sync turned on actually makes the gameplay start to flicker.
> 
> I've just noticed djthrottleboi has this same issue, anyone else? Or any advice to try and get rid of this problem would be nice?


this really bad creen flicker is a trait of gigabyte 780's. I have it when i boot the computer or the boot logo is really dim. When I run a benchmerk the screen the bench is on stays black and sometimes when i leave the bench all screens go black and dot recover. Trust me this is not the same issue.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Lol the evga would be the better one to keep for that as the inno3d wont go over 1.212v without a voltmod and i believe the evga is compatible with the afterburner mod. See if the evga has 6GB models.
> He has a micro case so there is not much he can do without going to a bigger case and to top it off his mobo is a mATX which doesn't leave enough space between cards and is not a good setup to sli with on air.


Yeah an air flow is not an issue in this case. The space between two cards is.¨

In this case i have 2x SP120 Quiet Edition at front, Scythe Glide 1000rpm at back and 2x AF140 on top (Noctua D14 is having 2x SP120).

So can anyone tell me the actual temps with ATX motherboard during Far Cry 3, Heaven, Sleeping Dogs at maximum settings temps with 2 GTX 780 using custom cooler (not reference nor water)?


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Lol the evga would be the better one to keep for that as the inno3d wont go over 1.212v without a voltmod and i believe the evga is compatible with the afterburner mod. See if the evga has 6GB models.
> He has a micro case so there is not much he can do without going to a bigger case and to top it off his mobo is a mATX which doesn't leave enough space between cards and is not a good setup to sli with on air.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah an air flow is not an issue in this case. The space between two cards is.¨
> 
> In this case i have 2x SP120 Quiet Edition at front, Scythe Glide 1000rpm at back and 2x AF140 on top (Noctua D14 is having 2x SP120).
> 
> So can anyone tell me the actual temps with ATX motherboard during Far Cry 3, Heaven, Sleeping Dogs at maximum settings temps with 2 GTX 780 using custom cooler (not reference nor water)?
Click to expand...

I'm running two gtx 780 evga ACX cooler cards. The top one gets to about 80C using a 10/10 heat to fan speed ratio curve. The bottom card usually is 5-10C cooler than the top one. I'm using a full ATX board and this is during my Heaven and Valley Benchmarks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Lol the evga would be the better one to keep for that as the inno3d wont go over 1.212v without a voltmod and i believe the evga is compatible with the afterburner mod. See if the evga has 6GB models.
> He has a micro case so there is not much he can do without going to a bigger case and to top it off his mobo is a mATX which doesn't leave enough space between cards and is not a good setup to sli with on air.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah an air flow is not an issue in this case. The space between two cards is.¨
> 
> In this case i have 2x SP120 Quiet Edition at front, Scythe Glide 1000rpm at back and 2x AF140 on top (Noctua D14 is having 2x SP120).
> 
> So can anyone tell me the actual temps with ATX motherboard during Far Cry 3, Heaven, Sleeping Dogs at maximum settings temps with 2 GTX 780 using custom cooler (not reference nor water)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm running two gtx 780 evga ACX cooler cards. The top one gets to about 80C using a 10/10 heat to fan speed ratio curve. The bottom card usually is 5-10C cooler than the top one. I'm using a full ATX board and this is during my Heaven and Valley Benchmarks.
Click to expand...

Your cards however with a custom fan profile and more fans inside the case should be able to bring those temps down but the ACX isn't one to play nice with temps in SLI


----------



## Sindre2104

I used the driver remover tool linked in post #1 and removed every trace of my old nvidia driver before installing the newest one.
But when i try to install it the nvidia installer sais it cant find my card.
And in device manager it is listed as "Microsoft basic display adapter"
What do i do to fix this? i have searched alot on google but cant find anything -.-


----------



## Deders

Has anyone here with a stock bios found that raising the power limit doesn't make any difference? I'm using an Asus Direct CUII OC and there is no difference in clockspeed, power level reading in Rivatuner SS, or my Killawatt reading when I move it up. Only down.

I'm using bios 80.80.21.00.3B. I tend to find that the power limit is what is lowering my clock speed.


----------



## brandotip

Alrighty, looking to get wet over here..... Would this EK 360 kit support a 780 block as well? When I price out parts with a separate res/pump, white 360 rad, and ek block I easily go over $500 without fans or a cpu block.... My main concern in the ek kit is the pump.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18965/ex-wat-250/EK_L360_Complete_Triple_120mm_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_EK-KIT_L360.html?tl=g57c607s1949


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I used the driver remover tool linked in post #1 and removed every trace of my old nvidia driver before installing the newest one.
> But when i try to install it the nvidia installer sais it cant find my card.
> And in device manager it is listed as "Microsoft basic display adapter"
> What do i do to fix this? i have searched alot on google but cant find anything -.-


did you reboot after removing the drivers? if so go to device manager and uninstall the card but dont uninstall the driver it has and then reboot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Has anyone here with a stock bios found that raising the power limit doesn't make any difference? I'm using an Asus Direct CUII OC and there is no difference in clockspeed, power level reading in Rivatuner SS, or my Killawatt reading when I move it up. Only down.
> 
> I'm using bios 80.80.21.00.3B. I tend to find that the power limit is what is lowering my clock speed.


Yeah the power limit is a worthless thing without modding the bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Alrighty, looking to get wet over here..... Would this EK 360 kit support a 780 block as well? When I price out parts with a separate res/pump, white 360 rad, and ek block I easily go over $500 without fans or a cpu block.... My main concern in the ek kit is the pump.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18965/ex-wat-250/EK_L360_Complete_Triple_120mm_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_EK-KIT_L360.html?tl=g57c607s1949


As long as it is fast enough like a D5 pump. This i dont think is good enough as the pump moves 400lph but then again i am not sure as i only have used the d5


----------



## L33tMasta

Any news on a Windows 8.1 Update 1 compatible BIOS option for people on the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX?


----------



## fredocini

Was playing battlefield 4 today for a few minutes. Boom, system shuts down. *sigh* looks like its time to upgrade my PSU&#8230;







Kinda weird cause I've had both SLI 780's on heavy load before hand for a couple hours. I thought 850w is enough for SLI 780? Or is it safer for me to just buy a new PSU. Right now the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 is only $180 CAN.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you reboot after removing the drivers? if so go to device manager and uninstall the card but dont uninstall the driver it has and then reboot.


Yes i did, just to explain things in more detail:
I tried to install the latest beta driver with geforce experience, it failed, dont remember the error message but i decided to do a clean install of the driver.
So i downloaded DUU and ran it. It asked if i wanted to reboot into safemode to remove the drivers, i pressed no, uninstalled the drivers and rebooted.
Now when i try to install the driver with nvidias install tool it fails nomatter what. I have tried express install, then it fails on installing miracast virtuell audio driver.
When i press custom and only select the driver itself it still fails.(with the clean install option too)
So i tried going into device manager to install it manually and there my GTX 780 is shown as "microsoft basic display adaper".
Uninstalled it, rebooted, tried to install again, no change -.-
Tried to update the driver manually through device manager and finding the folder nvidia unpacks to when installing and selecting that, but then it fails with this error message:
Windows found driver software for your device but encoutered an error while attempting to install it.
I am at a loss as to what to do, it seems like something is interferring with the installation but im not exactly happy about the thought of doing a clean install of windows...


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Was playing battlefield 4 today for a few minutes. Boom, system shuts down. *sigh* looks like its time to upgrade my PSU&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda weird cause I've had both SLI 780's on heavy load before hand for a couple hours. I thought 850w is enough for SLI 780? Or is it safer for me to just buy a new PSU. Right now the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 is only $180 CAN.


there is a thread in the PSU section showing how crap the EVGA PSU's are. Plus, 800 watts is enough for two 780's. My triple 780 rig pulls about 900-1000 watts from my ax1200i.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> there is a thread in the PSU section showing how crap the EVGA PSU's are. Plus, 800 watts is enough for two 780's. My triple 780 rig pulls about 900-1000 watts from my ax1200i.


Correction: Most EVGA PSUs are crap, but the G2 is actually very good and based off of the Superflower Leadex.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Hey guys,
So I got my replacment 780 sc from evga... Im having a hard time trying to oc this thing. My first 780 was an a1 revision with a asic of 83% and samsung memory. My card now is a B1 revision asic of 70% and hynix memory... Im cooling it with a kraken g10 h55 and I have heatsinks on the back and front of the card to cool the vrms. (see rig sig pic) With my old 780(before it died) clocked like a dream. I could get to 1200 no prob with just a slight bump to volts and a increase of 130+ on memory. heat is not an issue as my card stays around 45C under full load. But with this new card Im having a hard time keeping it stable at 1150 with volts. my power tune in evga only goes to 106% should I do a custom bios to get higher power tune or do i need to put more volts through it? Have any of you guys heard of how the b1 revisions are doing?
Sorry for the long post, just trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Hey guys,
> So I got my replacment 780 sc from evga... Im having a hard time trying to oc this thing. My first 780 was an a1 revision with a asic of 83% and samsung memory. My card now is a B1 revision asic of 70% and hynix memory... Im cooling it with a kraken g10 h55 and I have heatsinks on the back and front of the card to cool the vrms. (see rig sig pic) With my old 780(before it died) clocked like a dream. I could get to 1200 no prob with just a slight bump to volts and a increase of 130+ on memory. heat is not an issue as my card stays around 45C under full load. But with this new card Im having a hard time keeping it stable at 1150 with volts. my power tune in evga only goes to 106% should I do a custom bios to get higher power tune or do i need to put more volts through it? Have any of you guys heard of how the b1 revisions are doing?
> Sorry for the long post, just trying to figure this thing out.


I have the same card B1 revision 81% ASIC and Hynix memory.

Have only done some quick testing but seems stable around 1250Mhz core 7400Mhz memory with 1.2v.

Flashed the card using the REV 4 BIOS on the first page.

Sorry if I missed it but what happened to your original card, how did it die?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Hey guys,
> So I got my replacment 780 sc from evga... Im having a hard time trying to oc this thing. My first 780 was an a1 revision with a asic of 83% and samsung memory. My card now is a B1 revision asic of 70% and hynix memory... Im cooling it with a kraken g10 h55 and I have heatsinks on the back and front of the card to cool the vrms. (see rig sig pic) With my old 780(before it died) clocked like a dream. I could get to 1200 no prob with just a slight bump to volts and a increase of 130+ on memory. heat is not an issue as my card stays around 45C under full load. But with this new card Im having a hard time keeping it stable at 1150 with volts. my power tune in evga only goes to 106% should I do a custom bios to get higher power tune or do i need to put more volts through it? Have any of you guys heard of how the b1 revisions are doing?
> Sorry for the long post, just trying to figure this thing out.


I'm in a similar boat. A capacitor on my 780 acx is buzzing so I have an RMA on the way. This first card was topping out at 1176 stable and 1202 unstable, so hopefully this new one is better.... How do you see ASIC % ?


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> I have the same card B1 revision 81% ASIC and Hynix memory.
> 
> Have only done some quick testing but seems stable around 1250Mhz core 7400Mhz memory with 1.2v.
> 
> Flashed the card using the REV 4 BIOS on the first page.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but what happened to your original card, how did it die?


so are you water cooling your card? Also, can I get to 1.2 volts without a new bios? what is your power tune settings? My card blewvoltage regulator for the memory. Interestingly it wasnt coverd by any heat pads on the stock card and it was on my custom card. Its not the usuall vrms that power the card. but a small one at the edge of the card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I'm in a similar boat. A capacitor on my 780 acx is buzzing so I have an RMA on the way. This first card was topping out at 1176 stable and 1202 unstable, so hopefully this new one is better.... How do you see ASIC % ?


you can see the asic on gpuz if you right click on the very top of the window. you will see a drop down menu with asic as an option.


----------



## kael13

Hmm... 66.2% ASIC quality on my first revision GTX 780 Windforce. It doesn't overvolt and memory overclock very well either. I've been thinking of trading it in for a 780Ti. But then maybe I could just go SLI? How is SLI for gaming these days? I know frame latency is much lower, but how much of a difference is there between 1 and 2 cards? Do people have lots of issues with compatibility still?

Basically, is it a pain in the neck like crossfire was for me when I was using an AMD card?

As an aside, I plan to watercool in my next rig and was either going to use this card or keep it on air and hold out for something new or SLI watercool.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Hmm... 66.2% ASIC quality on my first revision GTX 780 Windforce. It doesn't overvolt and memory overclock very well either. I've been thinking of trading it in for a 780Ti. But then maybe I could just go SLI? How is SLI for gaming these days? I know frame latency is much lower, but how much of a difference is there between 1 and 2 cards? Do people have lots of issues with compatibility still?
> 
> Basically, is it a pain in the neck like crossfire was for me when I was using an AMD card?
> 
> As an aside, I plan to watercool in my next rig and was either going to use this card or keep it on air and hold out for something new or SLI watercool.


SLI scaling depends on resolution a lot. But, in most cases two cards gains about 70-80% jump in fps. Some games won't gain a thing. At very high resolutions like surround and 4K you see a third card getting about another 30% gain over two. Results will vary, but I have been very happy since the 500 series with SLI.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you reboot after removing the drivers? if so go to device manager and uninstall the card but dont uninstall the driver it has and then reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i did, just to explain things in more detail:
> I tried to install the latest beta driver with geforce experience, it failed, dont remember the error message but i decided to do a clean install of the driver.
> So i downloaded DUU and ran it. It asked if i wanted to reboot into safemode to remove the drivers, i pressed no, uninstalled the drivers and rebooted.
> Now when i try to install the driver with nvidias install tool it fails nomatter what. I have tried express install, then it fails on installing miracast virtuell audio driver.
> When i press custom and only select the driver itself it still fails.(with the clean install option too)
> So i tried going into device manager to install it manually and there my GTX 780 is shown as "microsoft basic display adaper".
> Uninstalled it, rebooted, tried to install again, no change -.-
> Tried to update the driver manually through device manager and finding the folder nvidia unpacks to when installing and selecting that, but then it fails with this error message:
> Windows found driver software for your device but encoutered an error while attempting to install it.
> I am at a loss as to what to do, it seems like something is interferring with the installation but im not exactly happy about the thought of doing a clean install of windows...
Click to expand...

you may have to contact support for that program as i have never used that program. You can do a complete driver removal from the clean install option on the nvidia driver so I never needed DUU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Was playing battlefield 4 today for a few minutes. Boom, system shuts down. *sigh* looks like its time to upgrade my PSU&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda weird cause I've had both SLI 780's on heavy load before hand for a couple hours. I thought 850w is enough for SLI 780? Or is it safer for me to just buy a new PSU. Right now the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 is only $180 CAN.


The 1300 G2 is worth every penny as I have one and i have no issues at all. So i believe it can run SLI no problem with room to spare.


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> so are you water cooling your card? Also, can I get to 1.2 volts without a new bios? what is your power tune settings? My card blewvoltage regulator for the memory. Interestingly it wasnt coverd by any heat pads on the stock card and it was on my custom card. Its not the usuall vrms that power the card. but a small one at the edge of the card.


Yep I will be, it's for a build in progress but I have an EK block waiting to go.

You only need to start increasing power target if the card needs it. Chances are it's running around 70-80% if you have a 1920x1080 monitor. Fire up a few benchmarks and check this in afterburner or precision.

If I remember correctly 1.175v is the limit on stock bios. You'll need to flash the card using the Rev 4 bios if you want to go any higher.

With the card I have it seems 1250Mhz is the limit regardless of extra voltage but I'll test this further as soon as I get it underwater and apply the voltage/LLC hacks.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you may have to contact support for that program as i have never used that program. You can do a complete driver removal from the clean install option on the nvidia driver so I never needed DUU.
> .


Couldnt find the problem after 8 hours, so solved it with a reinstall of windows...
NEVER using DDU again


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> there is a thread in the PSU section showing how crap the EVGA PSU's are. Plus, 800 watts is enough for two 780's. My triple 780 rig pulls about 900-1000 watts from my ax1200i.


I read some reviews on the G2 1300w and there is some very positive feedback for it.

If I'm experiencing shutdowns&#8230; do you think it my issue could be heat related? I also did some searching and majority of people are saying 850w is good enough for 2x 780. I know my case is on carpet right now and I still have to try and put something under it.

I'm also thinking maybe my over clock is consuming more power. My settings on both cards are 1137mhz on the core and 7000mhz on the memory. Both cards are pulling 1.2v. My CPU is an i7 3770k @ 4.5mhz with 1.21v. Although, when I check HWMonitor it says my CPU is pulling 1.25v.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you may have to contact support for that program as i have never used that program. You can do a complete driver removal from the clean install option on the nvidia driver so I never needed DUU.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt find the problem after 8 hours, so solved it with a reinstall of windows...
> NEVER using DDU again
Click to expand...

yea from now on just use the clean install option under custom install on the nvidia driver. Or you can manually uninstall each driver component in the uninstall panel of windows. Then restart and your drivers are removed.


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> Any news on a Windows 8.1 Update 1 compatible BIOS option for people on the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX?


Hey l33t, and anyone else interested. Ive been playing around some more with my two cards, the first one had a stock bios of 80.10.36.00.01, while my second card had a stock bios of 80.10.3A.00.80. Both cards are EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX editions.

Well I took the best of both worlds so to speak and used as a base the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.81 and created setting exactly like the Skyn3t rev3 and rev3A bios with tweaked base clocks for testing purposes.

Attached to this post will be all the custom bios I created based off the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.81. I have tested them all and none of them give bsod upon booting windows 8.1 x64 with update 1.

I also created multiple base clocks because for some reason my cards play nicer with higher base clocks than using software to make them higher in windows. All memory clocks remain stock because my cards do not seem to like memory overclocks that much.

The base clocks included are:
954 Mhz
1005 Mhz
1045 Mhz
1111 Mhz
1150 Mhz

80.10.3A.00.81_Custom_Bios.zip 657k .zip file


----------



## ofire

Here are the benchmarks I got using the 1150 Mhz with both my cards. Not too shabby and thus far I have yet to find a game that crashes, even Borderlands 2 which is the king of crashing my overclocks has failed to do so after playing for a few days.


----------



## L33tMasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Hey l33t, and anyone else interested. Ive been playing around some more with my two cards, the first one had a stock bios of 80.10.36.00.01, while my second card had a stock bios of 80.10.3A.00.80. Both cards are EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX editions.
> 
> Well I took the best of both worlds so to speak and used as a base the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.81 and created setting exactly like the Skyn3t rev3 and rev3A bios with tweaked base clocks for testing purposes.
> 
> Attached to this post will be all the custom bios I created based off the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.81. I have tested them all and none of them give bsod upon booting windows 8.1 x64 with update 1.
> 
> I also created multiple base clocks because for some reason my cards play nicer with higher base clocks than using software to make them higher in windows.
> 
> The base clocks included are:
> 954 Mhz
> 1005 Mhz
> 1045 Mhz
> 1111 Mhz
> 1150 Mhz
> 
> 80.10.3A.00.81_Custom_Bios.zip 657k .zip file


Wow thanks for the upload! I'm going to attempt the 1150 MHz file tonight when I get home and run some Watch_Dogs, Battlefield: Hardline and some Borderlands 2 on it to test it out. Did you only overlock the core or are there memory overlocks included with this? I'm looking for something that pushes the absolute maximum on the card, has no awful boost (my card should run fast ALL the time, as far as I'm concerned) and works on the ACX fan curve.

Thanks for your hard work and post, hopefully we can get an official Skyn3t BIOS from this that everyone can benefit from


----------



## brandotip

So my RMA comes in tomorrow and I need to reflash the stock bios back on my current card. I renamed the backup rom I made x.rom and flashed it but nothing changed... What am I doing incorrectly?


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

ok so my stock 780sc in the evga prescion x I can overvolt up to 63mv+ which gets me 1.2volts correct? so a custom bios will alow me to get it up to 2.1?


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Hey l33t, and anyone else interested. Ive been playing around some more with my two cards, the first one had a stock bios of 80.10.36.00.01, while my second card had a stock bios of 80.10.3A.00.80. Both cards are EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX editions.
> 
> Well I took the best of both worlds so to speak and used as a base the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.81 and created setting exactly like the Skyn3t rev3 and rev3A bios with tweaked base clocks for testing purposes.
> 
> Attached to this post will be all the custom bios I created based off the stock bios 80.10.3A.00.81. I have tested them all and none of them give bsod upon booting windows 8.1 x64 with update 1.
> 
> I also created multiple base clocks because for some reason my cards play nicer with higher base clocks than using software to make them higher in windows.
> 
> The base clocks included are:
> 954 Mhz
> 1005 Mhz
> 1045 Mhz
> 1111 Mhz
> 1150 Mhz
> 
> 80.10.3A.00.81_Custom_Bios.zip 657k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thanks for the upload! I'm going to attempt the 1150 MHz file tonight when I get home and run some Watch_Dogs, Battlefield: Hardline and some Borderlands 2 on it to test it out. Did you only overlock the core or are there memory overlocks included with this? I'm looking for something that pushes the absolute maximum on the card, has no awful boost (my card should run fast ALL the time, as far as I'm concerned) and works on the ACX fan curve.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work and post, hopefully we can get an official Skyn3t BIOS from this that everyone can benefit from
Click to expand...

All memory clocks remain stock since generally speaking memory overclocks can be a little tougher to get stable depending on your card.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Not having the LLC mod enabled really really sucks. vdroop on these reference cards is so bad!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

well i cant even get a stable clock of 1200 on my sc wth 1.2 v... anything else you guys recomend? Its cooled with a h55 and my temps dont go over 45C


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> well i cant even get a stable clock of 1200 on my sc wth 1.2 v... anything else you guys recomend? Its cooled with a h55 and my temps dont go over 45C


How high can you get stable? 1,200MHz on a reference card is pushing it. Most reference cards don't make it that high I don't think. I don't know if there is an LLC hack for the reference 780. I believe that Zawarudo made a tool that team skyn3t has kept updated. I'm not sure if it still works.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100


----------



## L33tMasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> All memory clocks remain stock since generally speaking memory overclocks can be a little tougher to get stable depending on your card.


What did you use to modify the BIOS? I wouldn't mind finding a stable memory OC then permanently applying it. And you said you used an ACX BIOS so I assume the ACX fan profile is intact and will work properly.

Killer upload btw. Running stable on my system. I just want to perm overlock the memory for even better performance.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> How high can you get stable? 1,200MHz on a reference card is pushing it. Most reference cards don't make it that high I don't think. I don't know if there is an LLC hack for the reference 780. I believe that Zawarudo made a tool that team skyn3t has kept updated. I'm not sure if it still works.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100


I was able to get 1254mhz stable on my reference card, but I have a launch model. I am currently at 1293mhz @ ~1.22v.

OccamRazer some pages back recommended not using the LLC hack anymore.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> How high can you get stable? 1,200MHz on a reference card is pushing it. Most reference cards don't make it that high I don't think. I don't know if there is an LLC hack for the reference 780. I believe that Zawarudo made a tool that team skyn3t has kept updated. I'm not sure if it still works.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100


well its seems my voltage was not sticking. i just played for awhile on mettro last light and it was fine. but if I try and play Orion dino hoard it crashes. and its not even att 100% more like 60.
Also will my overvolt stick after I reboot my pc or do I have to apply every time?

edit: coh2 crashed right away...


----------



## djgrimey

I receive my EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB this Monday...i'll be camping outside my front door.


----------



## EarlZ

I seem to be getting some flashing textures on valley, heaven and 3dmark seems to run flawless though. I wonder if something is wrong with my card or just a rendering glitch from software.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I seem to be getting some flashing textures on valley, heaven and 3dmark seems to run flawless though. I wonder if something is wrong with my card or just a rendering glitch from software.


It seems to be the latest set of drivers, the beta's do the same.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I seem to be getting some flashing textures on valley, heaven and 3dmark seems to run flawless though. I wonder if something is wrong with my card or just a rendering glitch from software.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be the latest set of drivers, the bet's do the same.
Click to expand...

I installed a random older driver that I found on my hdd I think this is version 334.89 and seems like there is no issue... for a moment there I though my card was toast


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Couldnt find the problem after 8 hours, so solved it with a reinstall of windows...
> NEVER using DDU again


There's a reason it tells you to back up your registry and reboot to safe mode ^^


----------



## DADDYDC650

What are the EVGA GTX 780 6GB overclocking to on average? Has anyone flashed skyn3t bios for 1.21v?


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> All memory clocks remain stock since generally speaking memory overclocks can be a little tougher to get stable depending on your card.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use to modify the BIOS? I wouldn't mind finding a stable memory OC then permanently applying it. And you said you used an ACX BIOS so I assume the ACX fan profile is intact and will work properly.
> 
> Killer upload btw. Running stable on my system. I just want to perm overlock the memory for even better performance.
Click to expand...

I just used Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27, And yes the ACX fan profiles work fine still.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What are the EVGA GTX 780 6GB overclocking to on average? Has anyone flashed skyn3t bios for 1.21v?


I haven't seen any real benchmarks or reviews for the card anywhere yet. But looking at the 3GB version it should do a decent overclock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What are the EVGA GTX 780 6GB overclocking to on average? Has anyone flashed skyn3t bios for 1.21v?


All bios are delayed, we are running into logistic problems but the 780 6gb will have its bios modded of course!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## brandotip

Anyone know why after reflashing the stock bios onto my 780 acx the default clocks report 863 correctly but the actual base/boost clocks are still reporting 1020?

Even the bios revision is back to stock (80.80.31 instead of rev 4's 80.80.21)... I'm just worried evga RMA team will notice the discrepancy and not end up honoring the RMA


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Anyone know why after reflashing the stock bios onto my 780 acx the default clocks report 863 correctly but the actual base/boost clocks are still reporting 1020?
> 
> Even the bios revision is back to stock (80.80.31 instead of rev 4's 80.80.21)... I'm just worried evga RMA team will notice the discrepancy and not end up honoring the RMA


It is normal to have the boost clock range anywhere from 902Mhz to 1137Mhz+, it scales based on the card's ASIC quality.

For example, on my 780 FTW, the stock boost clock is 1137mhz, but on the evga site it says the boost clock is 1033Mhz, and I have never flashed any third party BIOS to it.


----------



## brandotip

The stock bios is flashed and no OC has been applied so default and actual should be the same., but they're not.
Default Clock/Boost is 863/902
Actual Clock/Boost is 1020/1020

It seems like the rev4 bios is still partially in effect....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> The stock bios is flashed and no OC has been applied so default and actual should be the same., but they're not.
> Default Clock/Boost is 863/902
> Actual Clock/Boost is 1020/1020
> 
> *It seems like the rev4 bios is still partially in effect....*


That statement is not possible. It is a vbios, once you flash a new vbios, the old one is gone.


----------



## brandotip

I just updated to the new beta drivers from nvidia and gpu-z is now reporting correctly.... at least there's nothing to worry about, but I do promise you for 2 days it reported exactly like I just explained.

In other news, my RMA card came today, but I think I may try these two cards in SLI before sending my current card back in (hissing capacitor).. temptingg lol


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All bios are delayed, we are running into logistic problems but the 780 6gb will have its bios modded of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> The stock bios is flashed and no OC has been applied so default and actual should be the same., but they're not.
> 
> Default Clock/Boost is 863/902
> 
> Actual Clock/Boost is 1020/1020
> 
> *It seems like the rev4 bios is still partially in effect....*
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is not possible. It is a vbios, once you flash a new vbios, the old one is gone.
Click to expand...

Correction: It is possible but not likely as the old vbios might not have been erased completely. To erase a section must be overwritten and say it wasn't completely overwriten. Now its not likely due to the fact that it would mean his bios is corrupted. Then his clocks would be the least of his worries.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Correction: It is possible but not likely as the old vbios might not have been erased completely. To erase a section must be overwritten and say it wasn't completely overwriten. Now its not likely due to the fact that it would mean his bios is corrupted.


Well right, if that were the case, I doubt his GPU would be working at all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Correction: It is possible but not likely as the old vbios might not have been erased completely. To erase a section must be overwritten and say it wasn't completely overwriten. Now its not likely due to the fact that it would mean his bios is corrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> Well right, if that were the case, I doubt his GPU would be working at all.
Click to expand...

exactly which is why i have then his clocks would be the least of his worries







look up.


----------



## ispure08

Does anybody have an extra screws for this graphics card? i watercooled mine but i lost/miss my stock screws for this gpu and I need to be sent out for rma but i cant find it. if you have one let me know asap i'm willing to pay for the shipping







thanks

contact me at [email protected] I'll answer right away! thanks in advance.


----------



## ChampN252

Delete


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> The stock bios is flashed and no OC has been applied so default and actual should be the same., but they're not.
> Default Clock/Boost is 863/902
> Actual Clock/Boost is 1020/1020
> *It seems like the rev4 bios is still partially in effect.*...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Correction: It is possible but not likely as the old vbios might not have been erased completely. To erase a section must be overwritten and say it wasn't completely overwriten. Now its not likely due to the fact that it would mean his bios is corrupted. Then his clocks would be the least of his worries.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> *That statement is not possible. It is a vbios, once you flash a new vbios, the old one is gone*.


When its flashed with a new code (bios) the old one is overwritten; if the bios is corrupted, simply the card wont be recognized or you see artifacts after boot and the card in both cases wont work properly (not even install drivers)
The problem is nobody re-installs drivers or reset OC tools after flashing (some dont even reboot) i got over a hundred times with team viewer to fix flashes and after reboot the clocks or voltage or both would stuck to the last set value (last bios value)
Re-installing drivers or resetting AB/PrecisionX usually fixes the issue as the old stored values are erased too!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## brandotip

Exactly! Reinstalling bios fixed it! Now to try that sli tomorrow







god I love this community


----------



## sickofitall

Are the reference gtx 780 with B1 revision compatible with llc hack?

For example, the zotac gtx780 amp! have a reference pcb and B1, it works over 1.21v?

thanks


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Are the reference gtx 780 with B1 revision compatible with llc hack?
> 
> For example, the zotac gtx780 amp! have a reference pcb and B1, it works over 1.21v?
> 
> thanks


My rev B1 evga 780 acx ref was compatible.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> My rev B1 evga 780 acx ref was compatible.


Thank you, on other forum we are arguing some facts, the gtx 780 *Ti* have ncp4206 and B1 stepping but the llc hack does not work at all, maybe nvidia have changed the code

It's curious to see that the regular 780s can do the trick and the Ti not


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Are the reference gtx 780 with B1 revision compatible with llc hack?
> For example, the zotac gtx780 amp! have a reference pcb and B1, it works over 1.21v?
> thanks


All reference 780/Titan are compatible with the LLC hack or volt mod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Thank you, on other forum we are arguing some facts, the gtx 780 *Ti* have ncp4206 and B1 stepping but the llc hack does not work at all, maybe nvidia have changed the code
> It's curious to see that the regular 780s can do the trick and the Ti not


A/B steeping has nothing to do with the hacks/mods, its just core optimizations!
Although Titan/780/780Ti share the same voltage controller NCP4206, the mods do not work due to the different PWM in the 780Ti and Drivers (Nvidia restricted voltage)
Titans/780 can go all the way to 1,600V but as soon as you get over 1,212V in the 780Ti you get BSOD's freezes and other issues!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Exactly! Reinstalling bios fixed it! Now to try that sli tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god I love this community


reinstalling the bios fixed it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Are the reference gtx 780 with B1 revision compatible with llc hack?
> For example, the zotac gtx780 amp! have a reference pcb and B1, it works over 1.21v?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> All reference 780/Titan are compatible with the LLC hack or volt mod
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Thank you, on other forum we are arguing some facts, the gtx 780 *Ti* have ncp4206 and B1 stepping but the llc hack does not work at all, maybe nvidia have changed the code
> It's curious to see that the regular 780s can do the trick and the Ti not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A/B steeping has nothing to do with the hacks/mods, its just core optimizations!
> Although Titan/780/780Ti share the same voltage controller NCP4206, the mods do not work due to the different PWM in the 780Ti and Drivers (Nvidia restricted voltage)
> Titans/780 can go all the way to 1,600V but as soon as you get over 1,212V in the 780Ti you get BSOD's freezes and other issues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

which stepping is better? A or B in terms of core optimizations?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When its flashed with a new code (bios) the old one is overwritten; if the bios is corrupted, simply the card wont be recognized or you see artifacts after boot and the card in both cases wont work properly (not even install drivers)
> The problem is nobody re-installs drivers or reset OC tools after flashing (some dont even reboot) i got over a hundred times with team viewer to fix flashes and after reboot the clocks or voltage or both would stuck to the last set value (last bios value)
> Re-installing drivers or resetting AB/PrecisionX usually fixes the issue as the old stored values are erased too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Meh, I still stand by my statement, by "the old one is gone", I meant it is overwritten by the new one. His issue wasn't having partial data from the old vbios, it was software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> false
> reinstalling the bios fixed it?
> which stepping is better? A or B in terms of core optimizations?


Supposedly B1 is "better". Has a chance for higher clocks at lower voltage, supposedly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When its flashed with a new code (bios) the old one is overwritten; if the bios is corrupted, simply the card wont be recognized or you see artifacts after boot and the card in both cases wont work properly (not even install drivers)
> 
> The problem is nobody re-installs drivers or reset OC tools after flashing (some dont even reboot) i got over a hundred times with team viewer to fix flashes and after reboot the clocks or voltage or both would stuck to the last set value (last bios value)
> 
> Re-installing drivers or resetting AB/PrecisionX usually fixes the issue as the old stored values are erased too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I still stand by my statement, by "the old one is gone", I meant it is overwritten by the new one. His issue wasn't having partial data from the old vbios, it was software.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> false
> 
> reinstalling the bios fixed it?
> 
> which stepping is better? A or B in terms of core optimizations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supposedly B1 is "better". Has a chance for higher clocks at lower voltage, supposedly.
Click to expand...

this probably would negate higher clocks from extreme voltages? Also yeah i wasn't contesting i just like stating the possibility. I wonder if you could, like retrieving data from a erased hard drive, retrieve data from a phone or a eeprom without a new bios?


----------



## brandotip

So my new card has an ASIC of 58.6%.. Down from the last one at 64.3%... It is also exhibiting this odd whirring sound that my first card did not exhibit (not coil whine)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> false
> reinstalling the bios fixed it?
> which stepping is better? A or B in terms of core optimizations?


B1 of course, by average it Oc's higher with lower voltage!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, I still stand by my statement, by "the old one is gone", I meant it is overwritten by the new one. His issue wasn't having partial data from the old vbios, it was software.
> Supposedly B1 is "better". Has a chance for higher clocks at lower voltage, supposedly.


That's why i quoted your statement in the first place! because its true! When a bios is flashed the old code is erased completely, what remains is software "memory" [AKA registry or its own "profiles data"] that makes the issues look like the old bios is still acting!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That's why i quoted your statement in the first place! because its true! When a bios is flashed the old code is erased completely, what remains is software "memory" that makes the issues look like the old bios is still acting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Ahh, right on, I misunderstood.









Moving to Germantown eh? I'm sorry, haha. I live a bit north of that up in Fredneck.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> false
> reinstalling the bios fixed it?
> which stepping is better? A or B in terms of core optimizations?
> 
> 
> 
> B1 of course, by average it Oc's higher with lower voltage!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, I still stand by my statement, by "the old one is gone", I meant it is overwritten by the new one. His issue wasn't having partial data from the old vbios, it was software.
> Supposedly B1 is "better". Has a chance for higher clocks at lower voltage, supposedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why i quoted your statement in the first place! because its true! When a bios is flashed the old code is erased completely, what remains is software "memory" [AKA registry or its own "profiles data"] that makes the issues look like the old bios is still acting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

I am so about to ditch this a1 then rofl. its on ebay now.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am so about to ditch this a1 then rofl. its on ebay now.


LOL, why? Not a good clocker or something? I have had 5 different 780s, and didn't notice much difference between A1, and B1 stepping as long as they were close in ASIC %.

A1 cards work much better in OS X too, so there is that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ahh, right on, I misunderstood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to Germantown eh? I'm sorry, haha. I live a bit north of that up in Fredneck.


So, a couple of beers will be in order when im there!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So, a couple of beers will be in order when im there!


I like beers, I'm down.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am so about to ditch this a1 then rofl. its on ebay now.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, why? Not a good clocker or something? I have had 5 different 780s, and didn't notice much difference between A1, and B1 stepping as long as they were close in ASIC %.
> 
> A1 cards work much better in OS X too, so there is that.
Click to expand...

yes this one is excellent in osx but it suxx at overclocking. The elpida ram won't budge without higher voltage meaning i will have to hardmod since this Gigabyte isn't compatible with the afterburner mod. I figure its easier to sell it and grab a classified. and maybe a ti if i can find one cheap enough. It does perform like a champ though but just not much of a oc as i can only reach 1241/1502 on the core/mem with 1.212.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes this one is excellent in osx but it suxx at overclocking. The elpida ram won't budge without higher voltage meaning i will have to hardmod since this Gigabyte isn't compatible with the afterburner mod. I figure its easier to sell it and grab a classified. and maybe a ti if i can find one cheap enough. It does perform like a champ though but just not much of a oc as i can only reach 1241/1502 on the core/mem with 1.212.


Ahh, right on. If you use OS X regularly you may want to check the forums, for a while the B1 cards wouldn't work correctly, ie no hardware acceleration.

I haven't used a 780 in my main GPU in a couple months though, the one I have now just sits in the corner and folds.


----------



## NABBO

some tests in Ultra HD, SLI 780s overclock::
( MIN1267/7200MHz MAX 1306/7400MHz)

Bioshock Infinite , Tomb Radier, Hitman
http://abload.de/image.php?img=66554gsuz.png

Crysis MAX + edgeAA
http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysiscmsxu.png

Grid 2 Max + MSAA2x
http://abload.de/image.php?img=grid2_avx_2014_06_21_cdjzo.jpg

Batman AC ,MAX + FXAA , disable phsyx
http://abload.de/image.php?img=batmanac_2014_06_21_27usve.jpg

Thief MAX + FXAA (disable SSAA)
http://abload.de/image.php?img=shipping-thiefgame_20ojs3y.jpg

Just Cause 2, MAX + Effect Nvidia + MSAA2x

Test 1
http://abload.de/image.php?img=justcause2_2014_06_210ujqt.jpg

Test 2


Test 3
http://abload.de/image.php?img=justcause2_2014_06_21u1jgb.jpg

Metro 2033
http://abload.de/image.php?img=fffffffffffffffffffff0okxj.png

Metro Last Light , Max NO SSAA NO Phsyx = 57fps

Sleeping Dogs, MAX + Normal AA , average fps = 140fps

Conclusion
Performance SLI GK110 @ Ultra HD = performance single GK110 @ 2560x1440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, I still stand by my statement, by "the old one is gone", I meant it is overwritten by the new one. His issue wasn't having partial data from the old vbios, it was software.
> 
> Supposedly B1 is "better". Has a chance for higher clocks at lower voltage, supposedly.


I tried 2x 780 b1.

first 780 b1 = asic 64
second 780 b1 = asic 82

compared to a 780 A1, asic 80:

780 A1/asic 80 vs. 780B1/asic 82,

overclocking potential is the same.

780 A1/asic 80 vs 780B1/asic. 64

extremely higher overclocking potential with 780A1.


----------



## pez

Legit results. Good to know 4K is in reach with just another card.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Legit results. Good to know 4K is in reach with just another card.


also BF3 and 4, the performance is good (test in single palyer)

in general this configuration @ 2160p, is good.

but

in some cases,example.... Wolfestein New Order, sli is not supported, and the performance is bad in Ultra HD, a single 780 @1400Mhz various 30fps-55fps

and Watch Dogs ....but this goes wrong with all video cards (stuttering ecc) ROTFL.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> some tests in Ultra HD, SLI 780s overclock::
> ( MIN1267/7200MHz MAX 1306/7400MHz)
> 
> Bioshock Infinite , Tomb Radier, Hitman
> 
> 
> Crysis MAX + edgeAA
> 
> 
> Grid 2 Max + MSAA2x
> 
> 
> Batman AC ,MAX + FXAA , disable phsyx
> 
> 
> Thief MAX + FXAA (disable SSAA)
> 
> 
> Just Cause 2, MAX + Effect Nvidia + MSAA2x
> 
> Test 1
> 
> 
> Test 2
> 
> 
> Test 3
> 
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light , Max NO SSAA NO Phsyx = 57fps
> 
> Sleeping Dogs, MAX + Normal AA , average fps = 140fps
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> Performance SLI GK110 @ Ultra HD = performance single GK110 @ 2560x1440
> I tried 2x 780 b1.
> 
> first 780 b1 = asic 64
> second 780 b1 = asic 82
> 
> compared to a 780 A1, asic 80:
> 
> 780 A1/asic 80 vs. 780B1/asic 82,
> 
> overclocking potential is the same.
> 
> 780 A1/asic 80 vs 780B1/asic. 64
> 
> extremely higher overclocking potential with 780A1.


That is pretty consistent with what I found in my testing too. Which is why I put "supposedly" better.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is pretty consistent with what I found in my testing too. Which is why I put "supposedly" better.


from my tests, with many GK110 (sli Titan, and 780a1/b1), ASIC is more important than the STEP gpu.









_____________________

Wolfestein New order, often, repeatedly auto stop.
at any resolution, 1280x720, 1920x1080, 2560x1440 and 3840x2160.









My conclusion = Also this game has been optimized by a monkey.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes this one is excellent in osx but it suxx at overclocking. The elpida ram won't budge without higher voltage meaning i will have to hardmod since this Gigabyte isn't compatible with the afterburner mod. I figure its easier to sell it and grab a classified. and maybe a ti if i can find one cheap enough. It does perform like a champ though but just not much of a oc as i can only reach 1241/1502 on the core/mem with 1.212.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, right on. If you use OS X regularly you may want to check the forums, for a while the B1 cards wouldn't work correctly, ie no hardware acceleration.
> 
> I haven't used a 780 in my main GPU in a couple months though, the one I have now just sits in the corner and folds.
Click to expand...

I am good with kexts so i will crack that when the time comes. The b1's have issues because the A1's only worked due to titan optimizations for mac. The b1's deviated somehow in the way things are processed as a Titan. I am going to read up on where it changed. The 770 works seamlessly though it has to be manually registered or it will show the device id and only semi-work and i haven't gotten to test a 760 yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> some tests in Ultra HD, SLI 780s overclock::
> ( MIN1267/7200MHz MAX 1306/7400MHz)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock Infinite , Tomb Radier, Hitman
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=66554gsuz.png
> 
> Crysis MAX + edgeAA
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysiscmsxu.png
> 
> Grid 2 Max + MSAA2x
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=grid2_avx_2014_06_21_cdjzo.jpg
> 
> Batman AC ,MAX + FXAA , disable phsyx
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=batmanac_2014_06_21_27usve.jpg
> 
> Thief MAX + FXAA (disable SSAA)
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=shipping-thiefgame_20ojs3y.jpg
> 
> Just Cause 2, MAX + Effect Nvidia + MSAA2x
> 
> Test 1
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=justcause2_2014_06_210ujqt.jpg
> 
> Test 2
> 
> 
> Test 3
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=justcause2_2014_06_21u1jgb.jpg
> 
> Metro 2033
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=fffffffffffffffffffff0okxj.png
> 
> Metro Last Light , Max NO SSAA NO Phsyx = 57fps
> 
> Sleeping Dogs, MAX + Normal AA , average fps = 140fps
> 
> Conclusion
> Performance SLI GK110 @ Ultra HD = performance single GK110 @ 2560x1440
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, I still stand by my statement, by "the old one is gone", I meant it is overwritten by the new one. His issue wasn't having partial data from the old vbios, it was software.
> 
> Supposedly B1 is "better". Has a chance for higher clocks at lower voltage, supposedly.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 2x 780 b1.
> 
> first 780 b1 = asic 64
> second 780 b1 = asic 82
> 
> compared to a 780 A1, asic 80:
> 
> 780 A1/asic 80 vs. 780B1/asic 82,
> 
> overclocking potential is the same.
> 
> 780 A1/asic 80 vs 780B1/asic. 64
> 
> 
> 
> extremely higher overclocking potential with 780A1.
Click to expand...

not this gigabyte though. rofl gigabyte has sucked lately. though asic is at 84% at 1.212 max is 1241MHz and at 1.150 its 1110MHz. The mem clock wont budge without hardmodding and adding a ton of voltage and I lose any means of resellability from hardmodding. I think i will take a B1 or A1 anyday thats not gigabyte. This A1 however suxx.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am good with kexts so i will crack that when the time comes. The b1's have issues because the A1's only worked due to titan optimizations for mac. The b1's deviated somehow in the way things are processed as a Titan. I am going to read up on where it changed. The 770 works seamlessly though it has to be manually registered or it will show the device id and only semi-work and i haven't gotten to test a 760 yet.
> not this gigabyte though. rofl gigabyte has sucked lately. though asic is at 84% at 1.212 max is 1241MHz and at 1.150 its 1110MHz. The mem clock wont budge without hardmodding and adding a ton of voltage and I lose any means of resellability from hardmodding. I think i will take a B1 or A1 anyday thats not gigabyte. This A1 however suxx.


my EX 780 B1 64 asic (zotac reference) ,max stable at 1150MHz with 1.212mv
max stable with 1.1150mv, 1072mhz














(







)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am good with kexts so i will crack that when the time comes. The b1's have issues because the A1's only worked due to titan optimizations for mac. The b1's deviated somehow in the way things are processed as a Titan. I am going to read up on where it changed. The 770 works seamlessly though it has to be manually registered or it will show the device id and only semi-work and i haven't gotten to test a 760 yet.
> not this gigabyte though. rofl gigabyte has sucked lately. though asic is at 84% at 1.212 max is 1241MHz and at 1.150 its 1110MHz. The mem clock wont budge without hardmodding and adding a ton of voltage and I lose any means of resellability from hardmodding. I think i will take a B1 or A1 anyday thats not gigabyte. This A1 however suxx.
> 
> 
> 
> my EX 780 B1 64 asic (zotac reference) ,max stable at 1150MHz with 1.212mv
> max stable with 1.1150mv, 1072mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

what brand? can you do the ABmod?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what brand?


Zotac, this model : http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/grafikkarten/zotac_geforce_gtx_780_im_praxistest/
Quote:


> can you do the ABmod?


yes, max stable @ 1280mhz (1254mhz with Crysis), but with 1.32mv
crap video card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what brand?
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac, this model : http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/grafikkarten/zotac_geforce_gtx_780_im_praxistest/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> can you do the ABmod?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, max stable @ 1280mhz (1254mhz with Crysis), but with 1.32mv
> crap video card.
Click to expand...

throw it under water and yeah zotac usually do byte. gigabyte on the other hand can't do more than 1.212v


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> gigabyte on the other hand can't do more than 1.212v


unfortunately no ....

but for me overclock core @1240mhz is not bad.









_____________________________________

asic counts to 100%? I do not know.

but ...

Titan asic 69 overclock > ( slightly) Titan asic 63.5









GTX 780 asic 82 overclock = GTX 780 asic 80 overclock >>> GTX 780 Asic 71 >>>> overclock GTX 780 asic 64









and

GTX 670 4GB asic 85 overclock >>>> GTX 670 4GB asic 66









with these cards Kepler, asic + high = high overclock.


----------



## brandotip

Have any of you OC'ed an ASIC around 50%? How'd it go?


----------



## anubis1127

Lowest I had was 64% or so IIRC, and not well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> gigabyte on the other hand can't do more than 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately no ....
> 
> but for me overclock core @1240mhz is not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> asic counts to 100%? I do not know.
> 
> but ...
> 
> Titan asic 69 overclock > ( slightly) Titan asic 63.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780 asic 82 overclock = GTX 780 asic 80 overclock >>> GTX 780 Asic 71 >>>> overclock GTX 780 asic 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> GTX 670 4GB asic 85 overclock >>>> GTX 670 4GB asic 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with these cards Kepler, asic + high = high overclock.
Click to expand...

This is true.

you know you could go sli and eliminate the need for oc'ing. $450 is all you need rofl.


----------



## voytkoworld

any FPS improvements for anything with watch dogs post-patch?

ive received no noticeable improvements, especially while driving

i am getting better FPS using temporal AA instead of FXAA, but i think FXAA is looking a bit better.

who here has had hands on experience with the bloom mod?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voytkoworld*
> 
> any FPS improvements for anything with watch dogs post-patch?
> 
> ive received no noticeable improvements, especially while driving
> 
> i am getting better FPS using temporal AA instead of FXAA, but i think FXAA is looking a bit better.
> 
> who here has had hands on experience with the bloom mod?


I haven't tried it yet but i will be trying it. The only issue i was having was that it was using all 3GB of my vram for this lil ole 1080p monitor.


----------



## bluewr

Can a bad GPU in SLI cause random rebooting with no BSOD in Win7?


----------



## alancsalt

You've checked your PSU? Not saying a bad GPU couldn't do that, but a bad GPU usually artifacts or gives a blackscreen. Benching it could cause a reset if insufficient power.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Can a bad GPU in SLI cause random rebooting with no BSOD in Win7?


Fill your SIG with your RIG, It helps *US TO HELP YOU!!!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, It helps *US TO HELP YOU!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Sorry~ Set the rig, but didn't turn it on in the sig.
The problem is when playing some 3D game, the PC will reboot itself(No BSOD, or other error, it's like someone tripped the power switch, my PSU is a seasonc one with 850 or 950w, and haven't had this problem, till recently, the only new thing is GPU#2, which Asus sent me, after my first GPU#2 burned it's vram.
I'm wondering if it's because of the GPU can cause that problem, and should I take it back to Asus and try and see eif they can get me one with Samsung vram?

Here are the two GPU in GPU-Z
GPU#1 -


GPU #2


The 2nd GPU can't overclock, and any little tweak to the Ram, will lower it's score in Catzilla and 3Dmark


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, It helps *US TO HELP YOU!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a link in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry~ Set the rig, but didn't turn it on in the sig.
> The problem is when playing some 3D game, the PC will reboot itself(No BSOD, or other error, it's like someone tripped the power switch, my PSU is a seasonc one with 850 or 950w, and haven't had this problem, till recently, the only new thing is GPU#2, which Asus sent me, after my first GPU#2 burned it's vram.
> I'm wondering if it's because of the GPU can cause that problem, and should I take it back to Asus and try and see eif they can get me one with Samsung vram?
> 
> Here are the two GPU in GPU-Z
> GPU#1 -
> 
> 
> GPU #2
> 
> 
> The 2nd GPU can't overclock, and any little tweak to the Ram, will lower it's score in Catzilla and 3Dmark
Click to expand...

sounds like a bad psu honestly. if you dont have the power then that will lower a overclocks efficiency and the only way you will reboot like that is if shutdown /r is being spammed which you would notice or if your power supply interrupts your power flow.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sounds like a bad psu honestly. if you dont have the power then that will lower a overclocks efficiency and the only way you will reboot like that is if shutdown /r is being spammed which you would notice or if your power supply interrupts your power flow.


The PSU is a SeaSonic X-850, and I passed OCCT PSU test with no problem though.
And haven't had that problem til replacing the GPU with the Espida vram.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> The PSU is a SeaSonic X-850, and I passed OCCT PSU test with no problem though.
> And haven't had that problem til replacing the GPU with the Espida vram.


850W is not really enough to push 2 780s OCd at all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sounds like a bad psu honestly. if you dont have the power then that will lower a overclocks efficiency and the only way you will reboot like that is if shutdown /r is being spammed which you would notice or if your power supply interrupts your power flow.
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU is a SeaSonic X-850, and I passed OCCT PSU test with no problem though.
> And haven't had that problem til replacing the GPU with the Espida vram.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah that. Elpida likes a lot of voltage so you wont be able to oc it and gain unless you can provide that voltage. It however runs with some of the tightest timings and can oc the highest when given the voltage it needs. You will more than likely have to hardmod for that voltage though rofl.


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Cant seem to get my 3D vision glasses working or Stereoscopic 3D working? it was working a few months ago. I have my glasses charged and the IR emitter plugin.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> The PSU is a SeaSonic X-850, and I passed OCCT PSU test with no problem though.
> And haven't had that problem til replacing the GPU with the Espida vram.


What voltage were you driving through the cards when you experience the shutdowns?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 850W is not really enough to push 2 780s OCd at all.


Power Consumption GeForce GTX 780 2-way SLI

1.System in IDLE = 129W
2.System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 617W
3.Difference (GPU load) = 488W
4.Add average IDLE wattage ~20W
5.Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ 508 Watts

GeForce GTX 780 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 750/800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.

On my build, PC part picker, and like I said, I had no problem, until I switched to the Espedia GPU
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor 10W - 84W
NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler 10W - 15W
Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard 17W - 70W
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory 18W - 18W
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive 1W - 5W
Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card 62W - 250W
Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card 62W - 250W
Total: 180W - 692W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What voltage were you driving through the cards when you experience the shutdowns?


The default voltage, I am using the skynet bios though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Sorry~ Set the rig, but didn't turn it on in the sig.


It's not enough to just do rigbuilder. You have to add the rigbuilder list to your sig like it says further down on http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Power Consumption GeForce GTX 780 2-way SLI
> 
> 1.System in IDLE = 129W
> 2.System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 617W
> 3.Difference (GPU load) = 488W
> 4.Add average IDLE wattage ~20W
> 5.Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ 508 Watts
> 
> GeForce GTX 780 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 750/800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> 
> On my build, PC part picker, and like I said, I had no problem, until I switched to the Espedia GPU
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor 10W - 84W
> NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler 10W - 15W
> Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard 17W - 70W
> G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory 18W - 18W
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive 1W - 5W
> Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card 62W - 250W
> Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II Video Card 62W - 250W
> Total: 180W - 692W
> The default voltage, I am using the skynet bios though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's not enough to just do rigbuilder. You have to add the rigbuilder list to your sig like it says further down on http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


I did, it should show up now, it is showing up for me now.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> I did, it should show up now, it is showing up for me now.


Well my HX 850 wasn't enough for the two 780 Lightnings I had. I was easily able to trip the PSU.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What voltage were you driving through the cards when you experience the shutdowns?


Voltage is 1.212 for both GPU through out it.

And it didn't reboot this time.
Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.

Old Voltage


Current setting with no CPU overclocking, only XMP ram, and small OC on GPU


----------



## 0493mike

I was wanting to ask a question. I am replaceing my thermal pads and would like to know if it would be ok to put some on the r-33 that are under the fan and maybe on the r-22 section where the fan chamber covers them. Or would that prevent them from getting air. This is on a reference pny 780. Or any other place that might help. I've made a copper plate that goes on top of the standered heat plate and has copper pipe going around it and will be using a aio for the gpu and pipe. Hope this is the right place to ask for help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What voltage were you driving through the cards when you experience the shutdowns?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is 1.212 for both GPU through out it.
> 
> And it didn't reboot this time.
> Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
> I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
> Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
> I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
> And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.
> 
> Old Voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setting with no CPU overclocking, only XMP ram, and small OC on GPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Your psu isn't big enough. Pushing 1.212 you can easily push 420w per card and your cpu can pull 90w plus all your other components. removing the cpu oc helped because when Oc'ing and adding more voltage a cpu at 4.6GHz and 1.290v can pull 130w easily. truth is you need a bigger power supply. are you also using the afterburner mod? also i'm not sure if sli plays a part in cutting power consumption down so i am speaking single card consumption and adding them together.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Your psu isn't big enough. Pushing 1.212 you can easily push 425w per card and your cpu can pull 90w plus all your other components. removing the cpu oc helped because when Oc'ing and adding more voltage a cpu at 4.6GHz and 1.290v can pull 130w easily. truth is you need a bigger power supply. are you also using the afterburner mod?


No, what Afterburner mod?
Then what size PSU would you recomend, if 850w is not enough.


----------



## Blatsz32

my card popped and sparked, the system shut its self down. When i turned it back on it popped again and left a singe mark. I was playing BF4 when it happened. Any ideas what part of the GPU it is?


everything seems to be fine. I'm running on the same system. Maybe an over heat?


----------



## benjamen50

I didn't know that 780 at 1.212v would pull off a lot more wattage.

Seems that 2x 780 OC'd on 1.212v would not have enough power on 700W right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Your psu isn't big enough. Pushing 1.212 you can easily push 425w per card and your cpu can pull 90w plus all your other components. removing the cpu oc helped because when Oc'ing and adding more voltage a cpu at 4.6GHz and 1.290v can pull 130w easily. truth is you need a bigger power supply. are you also using the afterburner mod?
> 
> 
> 
> No, what Afterburner mod?
> Then what size PSU would you recomend, if 850w is not enough.
Click to expand...

the evga 1300g2 is on sale and with a MIR its going to be $159.99 but i would say a minimum of 1000w. You need to have extra room for oc'ing so you should always go bigger and psu's dont alway function at their best when running at max load. http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine calculate your equipment here and also put your cpu oc in and you will see a minimum rating and a recommended. I set capacitator aging at 30% due to heavy use when gaming and 100% load to account for a little extra headroom and i cam up with 983w and with peak load at 90%(the default) 884w. you could go corsair ax1200i but you need to go bigger than what you have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I didn't know that 780 at 1.212v would pull off a lot more wattage.
> 
> Seems that 2x 780 OC'd on 1.212v would not have enough power on 700W right?


yeah you should use at minimum a 1000w as you will probably be oc'ing the cpu if you did this mod so you want more +fans/hd's etc. etc. The skyn3t bios can pull 500w if your card needs it and with the afterburner mod you can possibly pull more as voltage is the rate at which power is delivered. at 1.3v-1.4v thats a lot of power.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the evga 1300g2 is on sale and with a MIR its going to be $159.99 but i would say a minimum of 1000w. You need to have extra room for oc'ing so you should always go bigger and psu's dont alway function at their best when running at max load. http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine calculate your equipment here and also put your cpu oc in and you will see a minimum rating and a recommended. I set capacitator aging at 30% due to heavy use when gaming and 100% load to account for a little extra headroom and i cam up with 983w and with peak load at 90%(the default) 884w. you could go corsair ax1200i but you need to go bigger than what you have.


^ This.

Also, most PSUs operate at their optimum efficiency around 60% load.


----------



## fashric

I've had the modded bios for my card sitting on my hard drive for ages just never got round to flashing my card but now I'm thinking about it again but wanna ask a few questions first. My card will go to 1221Mhz on the core using 1.212v with 106% Power limit but temps will be in the high 70's with this in mind am I likely to gain anything like a higher clock or any other benefits by flashing the modded bios to my card? Cheers


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What voltage were you driving through the cards when you experience the shutdowns?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is 1.212 for both GPU through out it.
> 
> And it didn't reboot this time.
> Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
> I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
> Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
> I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
> And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.
> 
> Old Voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setting with no CPU overclocking, only XMP ram, and small OC on GPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your psu isn't big enough. Pushing 1.212 you can easily push 420w per card and your cpu can pull 90w plus all your other components. removing the cpu oc helped because when Oc'ing and adding more voltage a cpu at 4.6GHz and 1.290v can pull 130w easily. truth is you need a bigger power supply. are you also using the afterburner mod? also i'm not sure if sli plays a part in cutting power consumption down so i am speaking single card consumption and adding them together.
Click to expand...

um...no. I've had both my 780s at over 1.212 for around 9+ months along with my [email protected]+all my hard drives/fans and I've never seen my kill-a-watt even get to 875watts, which would seriously be under 800 actual watts from the PSU, the only way I see that happening is possibly with furmark


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I didn't know that 780 at 1.212v would pull off a lot more wattage.
> 
> Seems that 2x 780 OC'd on 1.212v would not have enough power on 700W right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What voltage were you driving through the cards when you experience the shutdowns?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is 1.212 for both GPU through out it.
> 
> And it didn't reboot this time.
> Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
> I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
> Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
> I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
> And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.
> 
> Old Voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setting with no CPU overclocking, only XMP ram, and small OC on GPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your psu isn't big enough. Pushing 1.212 you can easily push 420w per card and your cpu can pull 90w plus all your other components. removing the cpu oc helped because when Oc'ing and adding more voltage a cpu at 4.6GHz and 1.290v can pull 130w easily. truth is you need a bigger power supply. are you also using the afterburner mod? also i'm not sure if sli plays a part in cutting power consumption down so i am speaking single card consumption and adding them together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um...no. I've had both my 780s at over 1.212 for around 9+ months along with my [email protected]+all my hard drives/fans and I've never seen my kill-a-watt even get to 875watts, which would seriously be under 800 actual watts from the PSU, the only way I see that happening is possibly with furmark
Click to expand...

um yes remember all components are different. this is generally speaking and there are exceptions to every rule. Its not set in stone no but it is generally correct. you also have to take into account his 4670k uses more power than our 3770k's and your psu might not be the same as his. your mobo can play a role in this as well. also your psu is a 1000w which shows that you have extra room allowing it to be a lot easier on your psu rather than a 850w chugging along at 800w. that extra room gives your psu room to degrade without affecting your components whereas when his psu degrades he can notice it instantly.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the evga 1300g2 is on sale and with a MIR its going to be $159.99 but i would say a minimum of 1000w. You need to have extra room for oc'ing so you should always go bigger and psu's dont alway function at their best when running at max load. http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine calculate your equipment here and also put your cpu oc in and you will see a minimum rating and a recommended. I set capacitator aging at 30% due to heavy use when gaming and 100% load to account for a little extra headroom and i cam up with 983w and with peak load at 90%(the default) 884w. you could go corsair ax1200i but you need to go bigger than what you have.
> yeah you should use at minimum a 1000w as you will probably be oc'ing the cpu if you did this mod so you want more +fans/hd's etc. etc. The skyn3t bios can pull 500w if your card needs it and with the afterburner mod you can possibly pull more as voltage is the rate at which power is delivered. at 1.3v-1.4v thats a lot of power.


OK, but since I don't live in the states, currently, the local PC district don't have EVGA PSU, they have Seasonic and Antec.
I'll get a 1300w one, since I'll also be upgrading the CPU to a i7-4790k anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the evga 1300g2 is on sale and with a MIR its going to be $159.99 but i would say a minimum of 1000w. You need to have extra room for oc'ing so you should always go bigger and psu's dont alway function at their best when running at max load. http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine calculate your equipment here and also put your cpu oc in and you will see a minimum rating and a recommended. I set capacitator aging at 30% due to heavy use when gaming and 100% load to account for a little extra headroom and i cam up with 983w and with peak load at 90%(the default) 884w. you could go corsair ax1200i but you need to go bigger than what you have.
> yeah you should use at minimum a 1000w as you will probably be oc'ing the cpu if you did this mod so you want more +fans/hd's etc. etc. The skyn3t bios can pull 500w if your card needs it and with the afterburner mod you can possibly pull more as voltage is the rate at which power is delivered. at 1.3v-1.4v thats a lot of power.


OK, I'll upgrade to a 1300w one.
What's the MSI Afterburner mod, will it allow the GTX 780 to use more then 1.212v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Voltage is 1.212 for both GPU through out it.
> And it didn't reboot this time.
> Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
> I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
> Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
> I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
> And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old Voltage
> 
> Current setting with no CPU overclocking, only XMP ram, and small OC on GPU


Good, you found it, i was going to ask you to run the CPU stock!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> I was wanting to ask a question. I am replaceing my thermal pads and would like to know if it would be ok to put some on the r-33 that are under the fan and maybe on the r-22 section where the fan chamber covers them. Or would that prevent them from getting air. This is on a reference pny 780. Or any other place that might help. I've made a copper plate that goes on top of the standered heat plate and has copper pipe going around it and will be using a aio for the gpu and pipe. Hope this is the right place to ask for help.


The chokes (inductors) [R33] and [R22] must have thermal tape but the thermal tape must be also in contact with the heat plate to do proper heat dissipation!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Your psu isn't big enough. *Pushing 1.212 you can easily push 420w per card* and your cpu can pull 90w plus all your other components. removing the cpu oc helped because when Oc'ing and adding more voltage a cpu at 4.6GHz and 1.290v can pull 130w easily. truth is you need a bigger power supply. are you also using the afterburner mod? also i'm not sure if sli plays a part in cutting power consumption down so i am speaking single card consumption and adding them together.


Not quite, you must check the AB monitor % power readings and do the math with my formula: _aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
If the PT slider is at 100% it wont go above 330W with our bios and 250W with stock, it doesnt matter if you supply more or less voltage, voltage is just a potential, not actual power!









Check this:

_"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
* one card only "_

Same voltage but different power draw!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I didn't know that 780 at 1.212v would pull off a lot more wattage.
> Seems that 2x 780 OC'd on 1.212v would not have enough power on 700W right?


On stock bios your cards will draw no more than 500W, with our bios 660W! With extra power draw from your CPU and system, no, 700W IS too short! It may work if the PSU is good (normally good PSU's exceed their rated wattage easily) but eventually it may burn and take your precious computer with it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> OK, but since I don't live in the states, currently, the local PC district don't have EVGA PSU, they have Seasonic and Antec.
> I'll get a 1300w one, since I'll also be upgrading the CPU to a i7-4790k anyway.
> OK, I'll upgrade to a 1300w one.
> What's the MSI Afterburner mod, will it allow the GTX 780 to use more then 1.212v?


Read my OC guide:

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

And volt mod guide:

*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Good, you found it, i was going to ask you to run the CPU stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chokes (inductors) [R33] and [R22] must have thermal tape but the thermal tape must be also in contact with the heat plate to do proper heat dissipation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite, you must check the AB monitor % power readings and do the math with my formula: _aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> If the PT slider is at 100% it wont go above 330W with our bios and 250W with stock, it doesnt matter if you supply more or less voltage, voltage is just a potential, not actual power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this:
> 
> _"Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> * one card only "_
> 
> Same voltage but different power draw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On stock bios your cards will draw no more than 500W, with our bios 660W! With extra power draw from your CPU and system, no, 700W IS too short! It may work if the PSU is good (normally good PSU's exceed their rated wattage easily) but eventually it may burn and take your precious computer with it!
> Read my OC guide:
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> And volt mod guide:
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


OK, read through the guide, so only do the 1.3v is you're a single card or using Water cooling?

I'm using two Asus DCII GTX 780, one Samsung vram, one Espedida vram, in SLI, so is it ok to use the mod or not?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> my card popped and sparked, the system shut its self down. When i turned it back on it popped again and left a singe mark. I was playing BF4 when it happened. Any ideas what part of the GPU it is?
> 
> 
> everything seems to be fine. I'm running on the same system. Maybe an over heat?


Had the exact same problem with mine msi gtx780.
It was a really good oc'er but last only 1h. While gaming, pc shut down and after that when i connected the 8pin power connector it wasn't booting and pcb in vrm side was getting extremelly hot in 20-30".
I RMA it and now looking for a replacement again.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> OK, read through the guide, so only do the 1.3v is you're a single card or using Water cooling?
> I'm using two Asus DCII GTX 780, one Samsung vram, one Elpida vram, in SLI, so is it ok to use the mod or not?


You read it too fast im afraid, your cards are not reference, do not have the voltage controller NCP4206, instead have the DIGI+ ASP1212, so, you wont be able to do the volt mod!
Over 1,212V is advisable to go watercooling! And of course you can use the voltmod in SLI! (with reference cards, not with your current cards)









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Voltage is 1.212 for both GPU through out it.
> 
> And it didn't reboot this time.
> Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
> I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
> Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
> I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
> And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.


It's most likely just your over clock. I'm also running GTX 780 SLI and I have a corsair HX850. Both my cards are at 1.2v and my 3770k is over clocked to 4.5ghz. I had a couple shut downs too and thought that it was because my PSU wasn't big enough. My buddy mentioned to me that bad CPU over clock can cause a shutdown as well so I increased the voltage on my CPU a tad bit and ran AIDA64, intel burn test, heaven benchmark and played a bunch of games for hours and I haven't had a single shutdown so far. So it possibly could be just the cpu over clock


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Voltage is 1.212 for both GPU through out it.
> 
> And it didn't reboot this time.
> Hmm..seems like by turning off the Overclock to the CPU, it has stabalized.
> I didn't got a good intel chip this time, i5-4670k, won't even boot at 4.2ghz at stock or 1.25v, hope my i7-4790k is better.
> Did 15 minute run on Furmark with 3g memory load, usually it reboot in 5 minute...
> I'll do another serie of 3Dmark, Catzilla, Heaven+Valley, Furmark, and play normally.
> And see if it really is a bad CPU overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> It's most likely just your over clock. I'm also running GTX 780 SLI and I have a corsair HX850. Both my cards are at 1.2v and my 3770k is over clocked to 4.5ghz. I had a couple shut downs too and thought that it was because my PSU wasn't big enough. My buddy mentioned to me that bad CPU over clock can cause a shutdown as well so I increased the voltage on my CPU a tad bit and ran AIDA64, intel burn test, heaven benchmark and played a bunch of games for hours and I haven't had a single shutdown so far. So it possibly could be just the cpu over clock
Click to expand...

or the one thing you guys have in common is the HX850 so you guy could have ran across a issue that is only in those gpu's as well. not saying you are wrong just wanted to put another possibility out there.


----------



## QAKE

Hey guys, can I join this club?
I have 2x Asus GTX 780 Poseidon Platinum, and they will be water AND air-cooled, yes
I'm building this rig at the moment with those:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497072/build-log-nzxt-h440-project-gamma-i7-4770k-2x-asus-gtx780-poseidon-asus-maximus-vi-formula-nzxt-h440-custom-waterloop-acrylic-tubes#post_22453206

Here are some pictures of my sweeties:


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Hey guys, can I join this club?
> I have 2x Asus GTX 780 Poseidon Platinum, and they will be water AND air-cooled, yes
> I'm building this rig at the moment with those:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1497072/build-log-nzxt-h440-project-gamma-i7-4770k-2x-asus-gtx780-poseidon-asus-maximus-vi-formula-nzxt-h440-custom-waterloop-acrylic-tubes#post_22453206
> 
> Here are some pictures of my sweeties:


pfffffffff those cards suck...









Welcome! Enjoy the cards! Just be careful if you over volt them. Ram and VRM are not water cooled. So, same limits there as any good air cooled card. Really nice cards in any case.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfffffffff those cards suck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Enjoy the cards! Just be careful if you over volt them. Ram and VRM are not water cooled. So, same limits there as any good air cooled card. Really nice cards in any case.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks, after finishing this build I'm gonna need help to overclock those, I barely have any experience in this domain!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Haha thanks, after finishing this build I'm gonna need help to overclock those, I barely have any experience in this domain!


you came to the right place! welcome!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Haha thanks, after finishing this build I'm gonna need help to overclock those, I barely have any experience in this domain!


Open AB, slide Power Limit % all the way to the right, then increase core clock in increments of 13Mhz until you reach instability. Memory clock you can go in higher increments.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Open AB, slide Power Limit % all the way to the right, then increase core clock in increments of 13Mhz until you reach instability. Memory clock you can go in higher increments.


why 13? I always have done 10. I am guessing there is a mathematical reason I m unaware of.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> why 13? I always have done 10. I am guessing there is a mathematical reason I m unaware of.


Its a Kepler thing. The core clock increases in increments of 13Mhz for whatever reason, I never really bother to find out why, I just don't question it.

Like my 780 default boost clock is 1137, if I add +20 Mhz to core clock I get 1150Mhz, not 1157. Up from there I get 1163, and so on and so forth, 1176, 1189, etc.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Are you hard locking the clocks or using auto boost offsets? I am at +50 right now. Gets me 1137 I think. Might try for nor and refigure my numbers in 13's and see if I can go farther and stay stable.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Are you hard locking the clocks or using auto boost offsets? I am at +50 right now. Gets me 1137 I think. Might try for nor and refigure my numbers in 13's and see if I can go farther and stay stable.


Well you can increase it by any number you like, but it will just round up/down to the closet increment of 13. I can do +70, and it gets me to 1202Mhz, which is still an increment of 13mhz.

It shouldn't matter one way or the other in terms of stability.


----------



## fredocini

Hey does anyone know if power usage can directly affect stability? My sli setup never hits above 75 power and when I use single card it will hit about 98-99% (my power limit is set at 115%). In sli mode I have to turn down the oc on my cards which are currently clocked at 1137mhz stable with skyn3t bios

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Open AB, slide Power Limit % all the way to the right, then increase core clock in increments of 13Mhz until you reach instability. Memory clock you can go in higher increments.


Not all the way, increase PT only if you see stutters or framedrops!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> why 13? I always have done 10. I am guessing there is a mathematical reason I m unaware of.


Chips clock generator, 13mhz cycles!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey does anyone know if power usage can directly affect stability? My sli setup never hits above 75 power and when I use single card it will hit about 98-99% (my power limit is set at 115%). In sli mode I have to turn down the oc on my cards which are currently clocked at 1137mhz stable with skyn3t bios
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instability? if in SLI your power usage does not get near 99% means the software id not loading both GPUs!

Check mines:

_"1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
* one card only in Tombraider but it was tested in SLI, multiply by 2 to get SLI Wattage draw "_

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey does anyone know if power usage can directly affect stability? My sli setup never hits above 75 power and when I use single card it will hit about 98-99% (my power limit is set at 115%). In sli mode I have to turn down the oc on my cards which are currently clocked at 1137mhz stable with skyn3t bios
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cards in sli i dont think need as much power and tend to like a common denominator(or at least it will match the cards clocks on core and mem.) but because their are 2 gpu's a little less work is needed from each gpu as it can handle anything you throw at it.


----------



## brandotip

So like I previously posted, my 780 ACX started hissing in a capacitor so EVGA sent me out a new one. The old card had an asic of 64%; this new card has an asic of 58.6%. Funny enough this newer card, lower asic seems to be overclocking better than the original, higher asic, card. Unfortunately this new card makes some real odd noises as well. When the card comes under load it begins making this revving type whir of a sound; it scales with load %. So in amazing EVGA fashion, customer service told me to pick whichever GPU I wanted to keep, send the other one back, and while I'm doing that they'll send me another card (free shipping on 2nd RMA) and when that one arrives I can again choose which one to keep. I love this company, and my 5-year warranty.

So onto the new card tests!

Before flashing the card I had an overclock of:
voltage 1.2v
Power Target 106%
core offset +169
mem offset +500

with this config during heaven 4.0 my card would actually boost up to 1202-1215mhz

After the LLC/Volt mod enabled, and flashing Rev 4 bios, my overclock is as follows:
voltage 1.225v-1.231v
Power Target 110%
core offset +182
mem offset +500

with this config my card only boosts to 1189 even though GPU-z reads the core and boost at 1202. Before upping the voltage and then the Power Target I had hit the gpu power limit @1188mv~1213mv after vdroop

also before the flash i wasnt going over 69*C and now I top out at 76*C, but more power = more heat, so I expected that.


----------



## djgrimey

My 780 finally came in and I can officially say im up and running on my first NVIDIA card.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So like I previously posted, my 780 ACX started hissing in a capacitor so EVGA sent me out a new one. The old card had an asic of 64%; this new card has an asic of 58.6%. Funny enough this newer card, lower asic seems to be overclocking better than the original, higher asic, card. Unfortunately this new card makes some real odd noises as well. When the card comes under load it begins making this revving type whir of a sound; it scales with load %. So in amazing EVGA fashion, customer service told me to pick whichever GPU I wanted to keep, send the other one back, and while I'm doing that they'll send me another card (free shipping on 2nd RMA) and when that one arrives I can again choose which one to keep. I love this company, and my 5-year warranty.
> 
> So onto the new card tests!
> 
> Before flashing the card I had an overclock of:
> voltage 1.2v
> Power Target 106%
> core offset +169
> mem offset +500
> 
> with this config during heaven 4.0 my card would actually boost up to 1202-1215mhz
> 
> After the LLC/Volt mod enabled, and flashing Rev 4 bios, my overclock is as follows:
> voltage 1.225v-1.231v
> Power Target 110%
> core offset +182
> mem offset +500
> 
> with this config my card only boosts to 1189 even though GPU-z reads the core and boost at 1202. Before upping the voltage and then the Power Target I had hit the gpu power limit @1188mv~1213mv after vdroop
> 
> also before the flash i wasnt going over 69*C and now I top out at 76*C, but more power = more heat, so I expected that.


Nice overclock by the way. Im still trying to decide if I want to flash it for the better overclock.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 finally came in and I can officially say im up and running on my first NVIDIA card.


Welcome to the easier life. LOL AMD has made some fast cards, but they have always been a bear for me on the software front. And all the extra little things you get like special effects on some games like physx and the hair physics in Tomb Raider, new Witcher coming out, and I think the new NASCAR game will be using CUDA based physics for effects for smoke and debris. This is not major stuff, but little details that make Nvidia a little nicer to play on even if AMD has a slightly faster card at the time. That's part of what you are paying extra for in most cases.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So like I previously posted, my 780 ACX started hissing in a capacitor so EVGA sent me out a new one. The old card had an asic of 64%; this new card has an asic of 58.6%. Funny enough this newer card, lower asic seems to be overclocking better than the original, higher asic, card. Unfortunately this new card makes some real odd noises as well. When the card comes under load it begins making this revving type whir of a sound; it scales with load %. So in amazing EVGA fashion, customer service told me to pick whichever GPU I wanted to keep, send the other one back, and while I'm doing that they'll send me another card (free shipping on 2nd RMA) and when that one arrives I can again choose which one to keep. I love this company, and my 5-year warranty.
> 
> So onto the new card tests!
> 
> Before flashing the card I had an overclock of:
> voltage 1.2v
> Power Target 106%
> core offset +169
> mem offset +500
> 
> with this config during heaven 4.0 my card would actually boost up to 1202-1215mhz
> 
> After the LLC/Volt mod enabled, and flashing Rev 4 bios, my overclock is as follows:
> voltage 1.225v-1.231v
> Power Target 110%
> core offset +182
> mem offset +500
> 
> with this config my card only boosts to 1189 even though GPU-z reads the core and boost at 1202. Before upping the voltage and then the Power Target I had hit the gpu power limit @1188mv~1213mv after vdroop
> 
> also before the flash i wasnt going over 69*C and now I top out at 76*C, but more power = more heat, so I expected that.


lower asic like the higher voltages and will oc higher though i'm not 100% sure on this as its only a general theory and not 100% proven.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Welcome to the easier life. LOL AMD has made some fast cards, but they have always been a bear for me on the software front. And all the extra little things you get like special effects on some games like physx and the hair physics in Tomb Raider, new Witcher coming out, and I think the new NASCAR game will be using CUDA based physics for effects for smoke and debris. This is not major stuff, but little details that make Nvidia a little nicer to play on even if AMD has a slightly faster card at the time. That's part of what you are paying extra for in most cases.


Thanx! I'm pretty excited. I'm currently trying to see what stable overclock I can get. This thing smokes my two 6950's in crossfire from looking at my 3Dmark scores. It was a though decision between 290x and 780, but I feel this was the right choice.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Thanx! I'm pretty excited. I'm currently trying to see what stable overclock I can get. This thing smokes my two 6950's in crossfire from looking at my 3Dmark scores. It was a though decision between 290x and 780, but I feel this was the right choice.


What is your stock boost clock at?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower asic like the higher voltages and will oc higher though i'm not 100% sure on this as its only a general theory and not 100% proven.


But if everything has been turned up why does the actual boost clock fall short of the default clock? (1189 vs 1202)


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> What is your stock boost clock at?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> What is your stock boost clock at?


First time overclocking with EVGA Precision so im watching a video at the moment. Hopefully I can figure it out and post up a overclock. I took a screenshot of my factory clocks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> First time overclocking with EVGA Precision so im watching a video at the moment. Hopefully I can figure it out and post up a overclock. I took a screenshot of my factory clocks.


That is just what the bios has for defaults.

What is the card's actual stock boost when in 3D mode?

Like here is mine:



But then when you look at the frequency the card is actually running at its:



So my card's stock boost is 1137Mhz.

Also, if you don't like Precision-X, you don't have to use it. I think its bollocks, and just use MSI Afterburner with my EVGA 780 FTW. (Well with all my GPUs).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower asic like the higher voltages and will oc higher though i'm not 100% sure on this as its only a general theory and not 100% proven.
> 
> 
> 
> But if everything has been turned up why does the actual boost clock fall short of the default clock? (1189 vs 1202)
Click to expand...

power is falling short somewhere. By that asic value being that low that means there is a lot of voltages leaking or something like that. The lower the asic value the more leakage. i will assume that around 76% is the sweet spot and you have to increase power and voltage to maintain the oc of 1202.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is just what the bios has for defaults.
> 
> What is the card's actual stock boost when in 3D mode?
> 
> Like here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then when you look at the frequency the card is actually running at its:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my card's stock boost is 1137Mhz.
> 
> Also, if you don't like Precision-X, you don't have to use it. I think its bollocks, and just use MSI Afterburner with my EVGA 780 FTW. (Well with all my GPUs).


After spending sometime messing around with overclocking it and benchmarking it. I can't get it to hit boost clock or normal clock without hitting K-boost which forces it to run at overclocked speed 24/7. How do you hit 7000mhz?


----------



## djgrimey

I was able to clock it pretty decent I guess. Played BF4 and a couple other games with no issues. Temps stay around 67-69. Watch Dogs I was able to play maxed out with no issues.


----------



## doni007

Hey







Still no news about the new BIOS?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no news about the new BIOS?


I believe the 6gb version is giving them issues. Also, what is your gtx 780's cooling configuration? Just wondering because I checked the details in your sig.


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I believe the 6gb version is giving them issues. Also, what is your gtx 780's cooling configuration? Just wondering because I checked the details in your sig.


It's on air. In winter, I leave the default fan curve and it never gets over 65C. In summer, I use a custom fan curve, max I've seen till now is 73C. Here's the fan curve for summer


----------



## anubis1127

Lol, it isn't to curvy, more like a ramp straight up.


----------



## tps3443

Hey guys! I just bought a Zotac GTX 780, and a fresh memory kit! I got this

Zotac GTX 780 3GB $386

Kingston HyperX DDR3 2,400 Mhz 4x4Gb 15GB kit $148

I got everything overnighted for $582 shipped!

I was going to get a GTX 780 6GB, and skip out on the memory. But, I am running 12Gb cas 11, 1600mhz in triple channel right now. And I figured... This 3GB Gtx 780 is a huge boost!

I am coming from a 1.5GB GTX 660 OEM clocked at 1333/7298

I can still change a item, what do you guys think? Should I get the Zotac AMP! GTX 780 6GB instead? It is $550 new.

I really wanted the reference design. And I also wanted to avoid Elphida memory chips. I plan to overvolt and overclock the bajeebies out of it. I want to go over 1,300mhz core. and 7,000 MHz mem itleast


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey guys! I just bought a Zotac GTX 780, and a fresh memory kit! I got this
> 
> Zotac GTX 780 3GB $386
> 
> Kingston HyperX DDR3 2,400 Mhz 4x4Gb 15GB kit $148
> 
> I got everything overnighted for $582 shipped!
> 
> I was going to get a GTX 780 6GB, and skip out on the memory. But, I am running 12Gb cas 11, 1600mhz in triple channel right now. And I figured... This 3GB Gtx 780 is a huge boost!
> 
> I am coming from a GTX 660 OEM clocked at 1333/7298
> 
> I can still change a item, what do you guys think? Should I get the Zotac AMP! GTX 780 6GB instead? It is $550 new.


Only get the 6gb if you plan to run multiple monitors or 4k resolutions, otherwise you will be good with the 3gb. I have the 6gb, but I am running 3 1080p Benq monitors in Nvidia Surround, so it makes sense.


----------



## tps3443

Ok I am thinking about changing my order now. UGGGHGHGHG I hate this. lol. Which GTX 780 should I get get? I was trying to find a used GTX Titan for a deal. But I just cant

I am shopping on Amazon.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok I am thinking about changing my order now. UGGGHGHGHG I hate this. lol. Which GTX 780 should I get get? I was trying to find a used GTX Titan for a deal. But I just cant
> 
> I am shopping on Amazon.


If you read my recent comments it makes sense that I'd have to suggest EVGA every time. Unparalleled customer service and RMA's are IMO the most important things to consider with $500+ PC components... especially when over clocking is in the picture


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok I am thinking about changing my order now. UGGGHGHGHG I hate this. lol. Which GTX 780 should I get get? I was trying to find a used GTX Titan for a deal. But I just cant
> 
> I am shopping on Amazon.


780 Classified.


----------



## tps3443

Ok, well. I just switched my order. The reason I bought a PNY GTX 780, is because I wanted it to be "Reference" I know Evga throws Elphida memory on some of there GTX 780 NON TI cards. Even the "Classified" unfortunately.

Im sure I can overclock a reference just as good as a classified. I am very good, and experienced at overvolting. and overclocking these Nvidia cards.

I did switch my order the brand new PNY GTX 780. And I added in a EVGA Back plate









I got overnight shipping! And it says I will get all my suff tomorrow by 8PM. Are they serious?! lol

That would be great! Because, I sold my GTX 660 OEM, and I am currently using a AMD 6570? IT is really small! And really slow!









I know Evga has excellent customer service. I has a 7900Gt evga years ago! They even sent me 4 of them to test, and trusted me to send them back. Back then, the 7900GT had a serious issue and most of them were bad when first released.

Needless to say, I was able to run a sweet SLI setup for a fewdays! Then I mailed them back., and kept the one that worked as instructed.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, well. I just switched my order. The reason I bought a PNY GTX 780, is because I wanted it to be "Reference" I know Evga throws Elphida memory on some of there GTX 780 NON TI cards. Even the "Classified" unfortunately.
> 
> Im sure I can overclock a reference just as good as a classified. I am very good, and experienced at overvolting. and overclocking these Nvidia cards.
> 
> I did switch my order the brand new PNY GTX 780. And I added in a EVGA Back plate


I believe EVGA switched from Samsung memory to Hynix... Only heard of Elphida on non reference pcb's actually but I could be wrong. The only PNY gpu I've owned was a 550ti, but at $150 I didn't much care about the ability to RMA.

Again, EVGA has let me use their Step Up program (90 day pay the difference card upgrade) after an entire year, they sent me an RMA on my 780 ACX and let me pick which card I wanted to keep, and now they are going to send me ANOTHER RMA with free shipping and will allow me to choose which card to send back again.

Go for that classy Anubis linked and you will never be disappointed.


----------



## anubis1127

AFAIK The 780 Classifieds only ever came with Samsung, or Hynix. I would be interested to see otherwise.


----------



## melodystyle2003

I think some gtx 780 classified batches had elpida rams, but evga changed to hynix back in Q4/2013.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I think some gtx 780 classified batches had elpida rams, but evga changed to hynix back in Q4/2013.


Ahh, Ok, yeah, there was that vram memory shortage last fall. I thought it was just Lightnings that went with Elpida during that timeframe, but I guess the Classy's did too it seems.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok I am thinking about changing my order now. UGGGHGHGHG I hate this. lol. Which GTX 780 should I get get? I was trying to find a used GTX Titan for a deal. But I just cant
> 
> I am shopping on Amazon.


Original Titans are hard to find, you can find some on EBAY, some used, some new, prices are around $700-$800---You can get a Titan Black from EVGA for 1019.00, and they are in stock now, I just checked. Also, Galaxy makes a good Titan Black for $999.00, and should be in stock as well--Stay away from Asus if customer service is important to you.


----------



## tps3443

Ok, so I was very LUCKY! The Evga GTX 780 SC 6Gb just got back in stock on AMAZON! So, I switched my order to that.

The GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB was $579.99. Same price as the 3Gb Evga GTX 780 ACX Classified.

So, I went with the 6Gb model! IT has a TON of memory! It is fast! unfortunately it does not have (2) 8 pin power plugs. but, that's ok!

I do play Watchdogs, And use Blender. So, maybe it will help me there! Plus, I will be going 4K soon.

WatchDogs at 4K uses over 5.5GB of Vram, my goodness.

I would have loved to grab a GTX Titan, but I used the payment option as a Electronic check. As, my direct deposit goes in tomorrow night. So, Amazon only accepts that kind of payment option.

Evga GTX 780 ACX Super clocked "6GB" HERE I COME!

I feel satisfied with this one. Finally! No more order changing.

Thanks guys for the help! PLEASE HAVE SAMSUNG OR HYNIX MEMORY, Or I will feel sick. lol


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey guys! I just bought a Zotac GTX 780, and a fresh memory kit! I got this
> 
> Zotac GTX 780 3GB $386
> 
> Kingston HyperX DDR3 2,400 Mhz 4x4Gb 15GB kit $148
> 
> I got everything overnighted for $582 shipped!
> 
> I was going to get a GTX 780 6GB, and skip out on the memory. But, I am running 12Gb cas 11, 1600mhz in triple channel right now. And I figured... This 3GB Gtx 780 is a huge boost!
> 
> I am coming from a 1.5GB GTX 660 OEM clocked at 1333/7298
> 
> I can still change a item, what do you guys think? Should I get the Zotac AMP! GTX 780 6GB instead? It is $550 new.
> 
> I really wanted the reference design. And I also wanted to avoid Elphida memory chips. I plan to overvolt and overclock the bajeebies out of it. I want to go over 1,300mhz core. and 7,000 MHz mem itleast


The 6GB version is always worth it in my opinion.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, so I was very LUCKY! The Evga GTX 780 SC 6Gb just got back in stock on AMAZON! So, I switched my order to that.
> 
> The GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB was $579.99. Same price as the 3Gb Evga GTX 780 ACX Classified.
> 
> So, I went with the 6Gb model! IT has a TON of memory! It is fast! unfortunately it does not have (2) 8 pin power plugs. but, that's ok!
> 
> I do play Watchdogs, And use Blender. So, maybe it will help me there! Plus, I will be going 4K soon.
> 
> WatchDogs at 4K uses over 5.5GB of Vram, my goodness.
> 
> I would have loved to grab a GTX Titan, but I used the payment option as a Electronic check. As, my direct deposit goes in tomorrow night. So, Amazon only accepts that kind of payment option.
> 
> Evga GTX 780 ACX Super clocked "6GB" HERE I COME!
> 
> I feel satisfied with this one. Finally! No more order changing.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help! PLEASE HAVE SAMSUNG OR HYNIX MEMORY, Or I will feel sick. lol


Good choice!


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, so I was very LUCKY! The Evga GTX 780 SC 6Gb just got back in stock on AMAZON! So, I switched my order to that.
> 
> The GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB was $579.99. Same price as the 3Gb Evga GTX 780 ACX Classified.
> 
> So, I went with the 6Gb model! IT has a TON of memory! It is fast! unfortunately it does not have (2) 8 pin power plugs. but, that's ok!
> 
> I do play Watchdogs, And use Blender. So, maybe it will help me there! Plus, I will be going 4K soon.
> 
> WatchDogs at 4K uses over 5.5GB of Vram, my goodness.
> 
> I would have loved to grab a GTX Titan, but I used the payment option as a Electronic check. As, my direct deposit goes in tomorrow night. So, Amazon only accepts that kind of payment option.
> 
> Evga GTX 780 ACX Super clocked "6GB" HERE I COME!
> 
> I feel satisfied with this one. Finally! No more order changing.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help! PLEASE HAVE SAMSUNG OR HYNIX MEMORY, Or I will feel sick. lol


Best pick you could of made. You will definitely be very happy with it. I know I am.


----------



## tps3443

Anyone overvolting this one?What are you guys getting it to clock to? I would like to get itleast 10,000 in firstrike overall score. I could pull a 6,000 with the 660 oem.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Anyone overvolting this one?What are you guys getting it to clock to? I would like to get itleast 10,000 in firstrike overall score. I could pull a 6,000 with the 660 oem.


I was able to hit about 9659 on First strike. My voltage is at +38, but plan on pushing it a bit higher on overclock today. Will be nice to hit 10,000 on Fire strike, let me know if you figure it out. I might try to reach for that 10,000 mark.


----------



## jchon930

woo, just got my gtx 780 FTW edition in yesterday.... i'm hitting 80-81c on benchmarks and games... i have the fan profile optimized too....is this a normal temp?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> woo, just got my gtx 780 FTW edition in yesterday.... i'm hitting 80-81c on benchmarks and games... i have the fan profile optimized too....is this a normal temp?


I don't think so, I've never seen temps that high on mine. Maybe I have a more aggressive fan curve than you though, I'll go take a screenshot of it.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't think so, I've never seen temps that high on mine. Maybe I have a more aggressive fan curve than you though, I'll go take a screenshot of it.


odd indeed. do you have the ftw edition also? i have mine set to hit 80% and 75c


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> odd indeed. do you have the ftw edition also? i have mine set to hit 80% and 75c


I do. Come to think of it, the other day when I was running Heaven on a loop I think I did hit around 74-75C.

Here it is right now:



That is with me running [email protected], which is kind of GPU intensive, but not as much as say mining, or benching.

I have a pretty much 1:1 fan speed:temp ratio for the fan curve it looks like:



What games / bench programs are you using specifically? I can test those later, and report back my results.

My ambient temp right now is 25C for reference.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> woo, just got my gtx 780 FTW edition in yesterday.... i'm hitting 80-81c on benchmarks and games... i have the fan profile optimized too....is this a normal temp?


Thats not right you need to adjust your fans a bit. I don't pass 69c on mines and that's with a overclock.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have a pretty much 1:1 fan speed:temp ratio for the fan curve it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games / bench programs are you using specifically? I can test those later, and report back my results.
> 
> My ambient temp right now is 25C for reference.


Looks like you're using the default fan curve. it was kind of warm in my room yesterday but not sure how much. I ran Heaven benchmark, Metro Last Light, Far Cry 3... it hits 80c with all of them.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Thats not right you need to adjust your fans a bit. I don't pass 69c on mines and that's with a overclock.


weird, i have mine set to hit 90% fan at 74c.... so its pretty aggressive... oh well. i'm fine with the temps


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> Looks like you're using the default fan curve. it was kind of warm in my room yesterday but not sure how much. I ran Heaven benchmark, Metro Last Light, Far Cry 3... it hits 80c with all of them.


I have heaven, and FC3 installed, I can try them later after this work unit finishes in [email protected]


----------



## jchon930

BTW, how hot is the weather where you guys live? im in socal and its around 80-85 degrees here these days. pretty hot. maybe that is one of the things that has to do with the temps im getting?


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have heaven, and FC3 installed, I can try them later after this work unit finishes in [email protected]


okay, let me know.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> BTW, how hot is the weather where you guys live? im in socal and its around 80-85 degrees here these days. pretty hot. maybe that is one of the things that has to do with the temps im getting?


Frederick, Maryland (39.5°N/77.5°W); Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Temperature: 83.2°F (28.4°C); Wind: SE at 6.0 MPH (9.7 KPH)


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Frederick, Maryland (39.5°N/77.5°W); Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Temperature: 83.2°F (28.4°C); Wind: SE at 6.0 MPH (9.7 KPH)


okay, that rules out the weather difference


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> okay, that rules out the weather difference


Sounds like an airflow issue in your case... My card at 1.2v with 100% fan at 70* or higher doesn't go above 74*.. My ambient temps are about 23* in south Florida.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Since you are folding lets trade 780's i pay shipping on both cards and send ya $40. lol i need a evga.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> odd indeed. do you have the ftw edition also? i have mine set to hit 80% and 75c
> 
> 
> 
> I do. Come to think of it, the other day when I was running Heaven on a loop I think I did hit around 74-75C.
> 
> Here it is right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is with me running [email protected], which is kind of GPU intensive, but not as much as say mining, or benching.
> 
> I have a pretty much 1:1 fan speed:temp ratio for the fan curve it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What games / bench programs are you using specifically? I can test those later, and report back my results.
> 
> My ambient temp right now is 25C for reference.
Click to expand...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Since you are folding lets trade 780's i pay shipping on both cards and send ya $40. lol i need a evga.


Lol. I got this 780 FTW because I new it had a high ASIC % beforehand, which is ideal for lower power consumption. Sorry mate.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> weird, i have mine set to hit 90% fan at 74c.... so its pretty aggressive... oh well. i'm fine with the temps


Thats what matters the most that your comfortable with your temps. 74c is pretty good to be honest. But im starting to think its your case air flow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> BTW, how hot is the weather where you guys live? im in socal and its around 80-85 degrees here these days. pretty hot. maybe that is one of the things that has to do with the temps im getting?


Tampa, FL 93.0°F - 97.3°F
Wind: 7MPH
Humidity: 54%

Running at a decent overclock with 34.0°C idle and 67.2°F - 69.0°F when playing demanding games like Crysis 3, BF4 and Watch_Dogs.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Thats what matters the most that your comfortable with your temps. 74c is pretty good to be honest. But im starting to think its your case air flow.
> Tampa, FL 93.0°F - 97.3°F
> Wind: 7MPH
> Humidity: 54%
> 
> Running at a decent overclock with 34.0°C idle and 67.2°F - 69.0°F when playing demanding games like Crysis 3, BF4 and Watch_Dogs.


okay, i only have one front fan and one rear fan on....im gonna have to turn on everything


----------



## tps3443

I have a bad habit of redoing the thermal gel, and refinishing the heatsink contact surface on every new card I get. IT always seems to help with the temps dramatically!

But, I hope to hit 1300Mhz core, and itleast 7,200Mhz memory.

Clocks like this should break break 11,000 in firestrike

And, I don't have to unlock the voltage?

The game I am excited most about, it watchdogs with everything on ULTRA. And HEAVY AA. And not lagging.

Doesn't this game go over 3GB vram, even at only 1080P?


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I have a bad habit of redoing the thermal gel, and refinishing the heatsink contact surface on every new card I get. IT always seems to help with the temps dramatically!
> 
> But, I hope to hit 1300Mhz core, and itleast 7,200Mhz memory.
> 
> Clocks like this should break break 11,000 in firestrike
> 
> And, I don't have to unlock the voltage?
> 
> The game I am excited most about, it watchdogs with everything on ULTRA. And HEAVY AA. And not lagging.
> 
> Doesn't this game go over 3GB vram, even at only 1080P?


i lag HARD on watch dogs.... one of the settings is doing it, i remember hearing it was AA but not sure.


----------



## jchon930

Guys I just found this little tidbit about why my card is at 80c. Nvidia says its supposed to hit 80c....
Quote:


> Originally GPU Boost was designed to push the GPU to the highest possible clock speed while remaining within a predefined power envelope. However Nvidia's engineers found that the GPU temperature usually limits performance first. Therefore with Boost 2.0 they have changed the way the technology works boosting clock speeds according to the GPU temperature rather than power target. The new target in question for the GTX 780 is 80 degrees Celsius.
> 
> In other words, the GTX 780 will automatically boost to the highest clock frequency it can achieve as long as the GPU temperature remains at 80C. Boost 2.0 constantly monitors GPU temperature, adjusting the GPU's clock and its voltage on-the-fly to maintain this temperature.


----------



## jchon930

and also this
Quote:


> Those temps are fine, don't worry about them. GTX780's want to hit the 70-80 degree mark, they'll boost and clock themselves to fit that target.


----------



## jchon930

quick question guys, what temp target do you guys have set on evga precision? i'm only using MSI afterburner which doesn't offer the temp target adjustment. so i'm assuming the video card is using the default 80c target


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> quick question guys, what temp target do you guys have set on evga precision? i'm only using MSI afterburner which doesn't offer the temp target adjustment. so i'm assuming the video card is using the default 80c target


Lies. 



Just click the triangle thing to the right of the power limit %.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just click the triangle thing to the right of the power limit %.


oh what the hell... i have the latest version too...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> oh what the hell... i have the latest version too...


You don't see it? I'm using 3.0.1

This is how it looks before you click it..



Do you not have that button I put the arrow on?


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You don't see it? I'm using 3.0.1
> 
> This is how it looks before you click it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have that button I put the arrow on?


I couldn't get the voltage to unlock on MSI afterburner for the 780. I clicked the options for unlocking voltage but still won't let me touch it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> I couldn't get the voltage to unlock on MSI afterburner for the 780. I clicked the options for unlocking voltage but still won't let me touch it.


Odd. I've never had an issue with any of the four different model 780s (780SC ACX, 780 Lightning, regular reference 780, and now 780 FTW) I've had, and never had an issue "unlocking" voltage control. Always used AB, I briefly tried precision-x, but didn't care for it.

Although I've never had a 6GB one.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You don't see it? I'm using 3.0.1
> 
> This is how it looks before you click it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have that button I put the arrow on?


oh what the hell... thank u! at work right now, will check at home


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Odd. I've never had an issue with any of the four different model 780s (780SC ACX, 780 Lightning, regular reference 780, and now 780 FTW) I've had, and never had an issue "unlocking" voltage control. Always used AB, I briefly tried precision-x, but didn't care for it.
> 
> Although I've never had a 6GB one.


wat is your current temp target and what temps are you actually getting?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> wat is your current temp target and what temps are you actually getting?


Mine is set at 90 right now, that is just what AB set it to because it is "linked" to the power limit %, and I don't have that turned up all the way. I never really pay attention to the temp target, and I usually just slide the power limit % bar all the way to the right (when I do that it goes up to 95C).

Temp right now is still ~64-66C, its still folding that same WU.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Mine is set at 90 right now, that is just what AB set it to because it is "linked" to the power limit %, and I don't have that turned up all the way. I never really pay attention to the temp target, and I usually just slide the power limit % bar all the way to the right (when I do that it goes up to 95C).
> 
> Temp right now is still ~64-66C, its still folding that same WU.


damn, 95c sounds scary... i'm gonna temp target to 75c and see if it maxes out the card at actual 75c


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> damn, 95c sounds scary... i'm gonna temp target to 75c and see if it maxes out the card at actual 75c


I think you have misunderstood how that works, you don't want to be hitting the temp target. You want it far away so your card doesn't start to throttle performance. Instead of target, think of it as a limit. Once you hit that limit the card starts downclocking itself in intervals of 13Mhz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Since you are folding lets trade 780's i pay shipping on both cards and send ya $40. lol i need a evga.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I got this 780 FTW because I new it had a high ASIC % beforehand, which is ideal for lower power consumption. Sorry mate.
Click to expand...

yeah my 84.2% means nothing to me as i want to party with high voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> I couldn't get the voltage to unlock on MSI afterburner for the 780. I clicked the options for unlocking voltage but still won't let me touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd. I've never had an issue with any of the four different model 780s (780SC ACX, 780 Lightning, regular reference 780, and now 780 FTW) I've had, and never had an issue "unlocking" voltage control. Always used AB, I briefly tried precision-x, but didn't care for it.
> 
> Although I've never had a 6GB one.
Click to expand...

it doesn't even work for my stock bios on my gpu.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah my 84.2% means nothing to me as i want to party with high voltage.
> it doesn't even work for my stock bios on my gpu.


Hm, odd about AB.

The FTW wouldn't help you anyway @djthrottleboi it doesn't have NCP4206 either, limited to I think 1.21V, although with stock bios it is limited to 1.187 in AB (which may be 1.2 or so after LLC I haven't really looked).


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> quick question guys, what temp target do you guys have set on evga precision? i'm only using MSI afterburner which doesn't offer the temp target adjustment. so i'm assuming the video card is using the default 80c target


Do you have a GTX 780 6Gb?

I ordered the 6Gb ACX SC


----------



## tps3443

Yea, On the GK110. I guess your just suppose to max out the temp target. It will unlikely ever get to 95C. The card will throttle down clocks, and voltage it if overheats, to prevent damage.

IF you set the TEMP target to 75C, and the card reached 75C as a normal temp, it will throttle down Your clock speeds, reduce performance, inorder to drop voltage and reduce the temp to stay at 75C or less.

this is why you set it to 95C, because it will never reach 95C. So, you can just clock the heck out of it. And never worry about it throttling. Because it will be in the 70's and 80's C range.

And you will always be running at maximum performance range! I would max out the Temp threshold. Your GTX 780 will be just fine.

And yea, 90C or 95C is veryyy hot! But trust me! It will never get there, unless you got the fan forced to like 30% while gaming, or your sending some serious voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah my 84.2% means nothing to me as i want to party with high voltage.
> 
> it doesn't even work for my stock bios on my gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, odd about AB.
> 
> The FTW wouldn't help you anyway @djthrottleboi
> it doesn't have NCP4206 either, limited to I think 1.21V, although with stock bios it is limited to 1.187 in AB (which may be 1.2 or so after LLC I haven't really looked).
Click to expand...

do you game on it? lol i just want it as its better for hardmodding as it has beefed up components. lol i could even throw in a h77-ds3h as a dedicated folding component and i will ship that to you as well.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do you game on it? lol i just want it as its better for hardmodding as it has beefed up components. lol i could even throw in a h77-ds3h as a dedicated folding component and i will ship that to you as well.


What is this gaming you speak of?? Lol.

I've never even fired a game up on it, the other day when I ran heaven it was the first time I even did a bench utility and that was just because I thought the card was dying. It ended up being the x58 system it was in though. Put my r9 270s in the x58 box and the problem persists, while the 780 FTW has been fine in my x79 box.


----------



## anubis1127

@jchon930 Just ran Heaven 4.0 for 15 minutes, here are my temp results:



Max hit 77C w/ the default fan curve I showed you earlier. That is with my ~24C ambient temps in office, and my card is open-air right now (on test bench). Stock voltage / OC'd to 1202Mhz for that run. I was going to fire up FC3, but realized I don't have it installed on this SSD, and it would probably yield similar temp results anyway.

I would say your temps don't sound too far off from that, and should be perfectly reasonable. I haven't done any modifications to this card, no 3rd party bios, haven't changed TIM or anything. I do of wonder if changing the TIM wouldn't help a bit, generally AIB partners put way toooo much on.

Anyway, back to folding.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do you game on it? lol i just want it as its better for hardmodding as it has beefed up components. lol i could even throw in a h77-ds3h as a dedicated folding component and i will ship that to you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this gaming you speak of?? Lol.
> 
> I've never even fired a game up on it, the other day when I ran heaven it was the first time I even did a bench utility and that was just because I thought the card was dying. It ended up being the x58 system it was in though. Put my r9 270s in the x58 box and the problem persists, while the 780 FTW has been fine in my x79 box.
Click to expand...

yep lol then this is perfect for ya. as this can hold its own. but i understand lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep lol then this is perfect for ya. as this can hold its own. but i understand lol


I would, but I think you would be more happy with something like a Classified. Plus I just found out yesterday this 780 FTW I have is a recertified card, so no warranty left.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @jchon930
> Just ran Heaven 4.0 for 15 minutes, here are my temp results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max hit 77C w/ the default fan curve I showed you earlier. That is with my ~24C ambient temps in office, and my card is open-air right now (on test bench). Stock voltage / OC'd to 1202Mhz for that run. I was going to fire up FC3, but realized I don't have it installed on this SSD, and it would probably yield similar temp results anyway.
> 
> I would say your temps don't sound too far off from that, and should be perfectly reasonable. I haven't done any modifications to this card, no 3rd party bios, haven't changed TIM or anything. I do of wonder if changing the TIM wouldn't help a bit, generally AIB partners put way toooo much on.
> 
> Anyway, back to folding.


Now is a good time to buy Metro Last Light for like 6$ on steam summer sale. Metro LL is awesome for those times you want a GORGEOUS game with virtually non existent load times on a SSD, and more specifically in your case a GORGEOUS benchmarking utility that puts more realistic game loads on the card. I love running heaven benches as much as the next guy but the Metro LL benchmark utility is just more interesting lol (and way nicer looking then FC3.. Max graphics with advanced physx and super sampling will put even the nicest machines through some pain)


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would, but I think you would be more happy with something like a Classified. Plus I just found out yesterday this 780 FTW I have is a recertified card, so no warranty left.


What's this recertified you speak of? Is that one that came as an RMA? Don't RMA cards keep the original extended warranty?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Now is a good time to buy Metro Last Light for like 6$ on steam summer sale. Metro LL is awesome for those times you want a GORGEOUS game with virtually non existent load times on a SSD, and more specifically in your case a GORGEOUS benchmarking utility that puts more realistic game loads on the card. I love running heaven benches as much as the next guy but the Metro LL benchmark utility is just more interesting lol (and way nicer looking then FC3.. Max graphics with advanced physx and super sampling will put even the nicest machines through some pain)


Right on, I saw it on sale earlier, been trying to avoid Steam sale temptation, the other 190 titles in my Steam library that I haven't played tell me they don't need any more company... 

For $7 or whatever, I guess I wouldn't mind having it as a benchmark even if I don't play it (Although I do like me some post-apocalyptic dystopias) . I think I paid more for 3DMark than that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> What's this recertified you speak of? Is that one that came as an RMA? Don't RMA cards keep the original extended warranty?


I don't know exactly, that is just what the EVGA rep called it when I called them up after the Guest RMA page didn't work with my S/N. I'm guessing he meant it was from b-stock. He said my S/N wasn't even in their DB, and that it should have a 1 year warranty, but it wasn't showing up, so he couldn't issue me one. That is before I realized it was my x58 system and not the GPU (was getting black screen/reboot, and other times BSOD 0x116, which made me think GPU initially).


----------



## tps3443

I am ready for my Evga GTX 780 ACX SC 6Gb! Perfect timming, to get me ready for FC4, and Sniper Elite V3 Coming in a few days! Do not know when FC4 comes out?

I was really tired of running out of Vram with the GTX 660 OEM, it had 1.5Gb Vram, and in COD Ghosts with only 2XAA, Ultra everything, And only 1680/1050.. I would run out of memory, and it would micro stutter horribly.

The frame rate was very smooth! But, when it ran out of vram, it would drop to about 5 frames per second.. And then stutter

I could Turn off Anti-Aliasing, and it would fix this. But, the levels, and edges of objects are just to jaggy looking. And very distracting I cannot even play it lol.

So, I will be Quadrupling my VRAM! And doubling my GPU speed! That sounds like a pretty sweet upgrade to me!

The GTX 780 just seems like a great value.

I was going to grab a R9 290, or even (2) of them... But, Nvdia cards seem to overclock much further. Plus, when you push it to far on the GPU clocks, or mem clocks the drivers always seem to recover. Unlike AMD Drivers lock up, and require a hard reboot.

Im not a fanboy by any means! Xfire R9 290's is by far the best value. But, I feel like I have really good stability with Nvidia. Plus, it holds its value.

The R9 290 is cheaper than a GTX 770.

Buying a GPU is very tough though! GTX 780 Classified is very appealing but only 3gb of vram, but overclocks like a beast, with 375watt PCB power available, a used GTX 780Ti for 600 bucks very fast card! Full Gk110 unlocked, but only 3GB of vram to! Decisions. Decisions.. What about (2) GTX 770 4Gb cards? roughly 650 bucks? Well It is a GK104 which is old.. I would prefer a Gk110.
I was back and forward all day long! Then I would change my mind! And say, Im just getting a PNY GTX 780 3Gb ! It will double my VRAM and smoke my GTX 660 OEM, and CALL IT A DAY!. But, then... The 3gb of vram was eating at me again, and I felt I would regret it over a 6Gb 780..

Then I saw the MSI TwinFrozer GTX 780 6Gb, but It is ugly to me. And I just don't like it the way it looks.. And apparently the cooler fans stop working, and leak oil? lol idk.. Nor the Gigabyte cards.

So finally the GTX 780 6GB ACX SC was in stock for me to get! For $579.99,

I would have loved to have gotten the Zotac AMP! GTX 780 6Gb as well.

If your looking a GPU, just get what you want from the beginning, and what your gut tells you. Or it will just drive you crazy! Or for me itleast, I have a hard time buying something. Not spending the money, but deciding which one to spend the money on.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Right on, I saw it on sale earlier, been trying to avoid Steam sale temptation, the other 190 titles in my Steam library that I haven't played tell me they don't need any more company...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $7 or whatever, I guess I wouldn't mind having it as a benchmark even if I don't play it (Although I do like me some post-apocalyptic dystopias) . I think I paid more for 3DMark than that.
> 
> I don't know exactly, that is just what the EVGA rep called it when I called them up after the Guest RMA page didn't work with my S/N. I'm guessing he meant it was from b-stock. He said my S/N wasn't even in their DB, and that it should have a 1 year warranty, but it wasn't showing up, so he couldn't issue me one. That is before I realized it was my x58 system and not the GPU (was getting black screen/reboot, and other times BSOD 0x116, which made me think GPU initially).


Oh damn that's weird lol! If I ever sell this 780 acx the recipient would be happy to know I bought the extended 5year warranty







And yea, steam sale is messing with my part time budget but with AAA titles 80% off it's like drug trade... Only way it could be worse is if they gave away your first sale game free to get the unsuspecting hooked


----------



## tps3443

Glad they do still have the step up program! It has been sometime since I have used it. I think 2006? With a 7900GT.

But, If the Maxwell decides to come between tomorrow, and 90 days is it?

How much do they give you for the Card?

If as GTX 880 come out in 3 months, and I can step up? How much do they offer u?

How much did they give for the 780 3gb models, if u stepped up to a 6gb 780?
I know a lot of people used it for this.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Glad they do still have the step up program! It has been sometime since I have used it. I think 2006? With a 7900GT.
> 
> But, If the Maxwell decides to come between tomorrow, and 90 days is it?
> 
> How much do they give you for the Card?
> 
> If as GTX 880 come out in 3 months, and I can step up? How much do they offer u?
> 
> How much did they give for the 780 3gb models, if u stepped up to a 6gb 780?
> I know a lot of people used it for this.


Yes, 90 Days.

From EVGA Step-Up FAQ:

*Calculating Step-Up Costs*

Simply put, the cost of EVGA Step-Up is the difference between what you paid for your original product and the new product as listed at the EVGA Store. To calculate what you paid, follow these simple steps:


Add line item price
Do not include taxes
Do not include shipping
Subtract rebates from the line item price
Subtract from MSRP as listed on EVGA.
*Example*

You have purchased a graphics card for $299.99, tax was $26.25 and $10.25 in shipping, you also took advantage of a $30.00 rebate from EVGA. The product you wish to Step-Up to is listed as MSRP of $399.99.


Add $299.99
Ignore $26.25 tax and $10.25 shipping
Subtract $30.00 for rebate to get $269.99
Subtract $269.99 from $399.99
$130 is the cost of this example, *plus return shipping and applicable taxes*

Return shipping (from EVGA back to you) is variable dependent upon your location, current rates and shipping speed you select.

Residents of California are required to pay sales tax for Step-Up transactions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Oh damn that's weird lol! If I ever sell this 780 acx the recipient would be happy to know I bought the extended 5year warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea, steam sale is messing with my part time budget but with AAA titles 80% off it's like drug trade... Only way it could be worse is if they gave away your first sale game free to get the unsuspecting hooked


Yeah, I wish the guy I bought it from would have keyed me in on that fact before I bought it. Oh well though, hopefully I never have to RMA it, lol.

And Yes, too many Steam Sales in the past have my Library littered with AAA titles I will likely never get around to playing, or playing for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## djgrimey

I was able to hit 10283 on fire strike. I feel like I might be able to hit 11000. What is everyone else getting?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3382073


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, 90 Days.
> 
> From EVGA Step-Up FAQ:
> 
> *Calculating Step-Up Costs*
> 
> Simply put, the cost of EVGA Step-Up is the difference between what you paid for your original product and the new product as listed at the EVGA Store. To calculate what you paid, follow these simple steps:
> 
> Add line item price
> Do not include taxes
> Do not include shipping
> Subtract rebates from the line item price
> Subtract from MSRP as listed on EVGA.
> *Example*
> 
> You have purchased a graphics card for $299.99, tax was $26.25 and $10.25 in shipping, you also took advantage of a $30.00 rebate from EVGA. The product you wish to Step-Up to is listed as MSRP of $399.99.
> 
> Add $299.99
> Ignore $26.25 tax and $10.25 shipping
> Subtract $30.00 for rebate to get $269.99
> Subtract $269.99 from $399.99
> $130 is the cost of this example, *plus return shipping and applicable taxes*
> Return shipping (from EVGA back to you) is variable dependent upon your location, current rates and shipping speed you select.
> Residents of California are required to pay sales tax for Step-Up transactions.
> 
> Yeah, I wish the guy I bought it from would have keyed me in on that fact before I bought it. Oh well though, hopefully I never have to RMA it, lol.
> 
> And Yes, too many Steam Sales in the past have my Library littered with AAA titles I will likely never get around to playing, or playing for more than 30 minutes.


That is amazing! lol. They are giving you your money back pretty much!

OH MY ! I thought they would be ripping people off. But they are not!

Step up Program is great. Considering it is Nvidia it would be awesome if they allowed you a 6 month time frame to step up, if you bought the Video card within 1 month of its release date.


----------



## jchon930

thanks for the update man. i went home and turned on every single fan that came with the antec 900 and put it on medium speed. now the card is at 75c at full load while playing Metro last light for 3 hours


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> thanks for the update man. i went home and turned on every single fan that came with the antec 900 and put it on medium speed. now the card is at 75c at full load while playing Metro last light for 3 hours


No prob, I think that sounds perfectly reasonable now. Given our summer ambient temps and such.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> thanks for the update man. i went home and turned on every single fan that came with the antec 900 and put it on medium speed. now the card is at 75c at full load while playing Metro last light for 3 hours


There ya go! I bet it looks reaaaal good









And if anyone has random fps drops in MLL while advanced physx is on, just go to newest physx direct download and update... For some reason the most updated direct download is different from the one included in the more recent driver packs. It was driving me mad until I researched the issue a little


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> I was able to hit 10283 on fire strike. I feel like I might be able to hit 11000. What is everyone else getting?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3382073


Nice!!! My 3570k @4.4ghz still holds my scores back in the 9000's... Graphics score of 8400 is not gonna cut it lol... Your i7 is putting up over 11k


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> There ya go! I bet it looks reaaaal good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone has random fps drops in MLL while advanced physx is on, just go to newest physx direct download and update... For some reason the most updated direct download is different from the one included in the more recent driver packs. It was driving me mad until I researched the issue a little


Nice tip @brandotip!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep lol then this is perfect for ya. as this can hold its own. but i understand lol
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I think you would be more happy with something like a Classified. Plus I just found out yesterday this 780 FTW I have is a recertified card, so no warranty left.
Click to expand...

yeah lol i need a classified but dont have classified money and warranties dont matter. Besides this gigabyte has a warranty for ya lol. I'm going to hardmod so i dont need a warranty. I was looking at classy's and only one person is selling it though on TPU and its still too much as he wants $509 and i wont get that because selling this card on ebay for $475 will net me $415 after paypal+ebay fees and maybe less. Then if i sell it in forums this card is sold for $400 along with other 780's that aren't specialty cards as selling it higher would just make it not sell. The only good thing about this card is that it has x2 8pin power connectors but it doesn't have a mod that will allow me to mod to use the cards true potential without hardmodding and i'm scared to do that with this card because it uses standard components. I wish gigabyte would have beefed up the components. It doesn't make sense to add a second 8pin without beefing up components to handle more and this makes me wonder whats the difference from rev. 1.0


----------



## amantvoulu

Hello!

First time Overclocker here and I am having some issues. According to MSI AB my GPU is hitting the maximum power limit every time I run the Kombustor Benchmark.

I am able to set my core voltage to 1212 but my power limit wont go above 106%. Any suggestions on how to make it reach 200% would be great.


----------



## djgrimey

Yeah im really close to 11000 but its starting to have issues. I might leave it where it is now with no issues getting about 10455 on 3dmark firestrike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Nice!!! My 3570k @4.4ghz still holds my scores back in the 9000's... Graphics score of 8400 is not gonna cut it lol... Your i7 is putting up over 11k


Whats the link for the new physx update download?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> There ya go! I bet it looks reaaaal good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone has random fps drops in MLL while advanced physx is on, just go to newest physx direct download and update... For some reason the most updated direct download is different from the one included in the more recent driver packs. It was driving me mad until I researched the issue a little


Congrats I knew it was something to do with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> thanks for the update man. i went home and turned on every single fan that came with the antec 900 and put it on medium speed. now the card is at 75c at full load while playing Metro last light for 3 hours


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> First time Overclocker here and I am having some issues. According to MSI AB my GPU is hitting the maximum power limit every time I run the Kombustor Benchmark.
> 
> I am able to set my core voltage to 1212 but my power limit wont go above 106%. Any suggestions on how to make it reach 200% would be great.


I pretty sure you need to put a bios on it which should unlock it.


----------



## amantvoulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> I pretty sure you need to put a bios on it which should unlock it.


I followed the softmod bios flash that was listed in the guide on the first page, is that not the one that unlocks the 200% cap?
It was the guide that has you place the bios in the same folder name it X and then flash it.

On another note, lowering the voltage down from the 1212 is actually increasing my benchmark scores, is this normal?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> I pretty sure you need to put a bios on it which should unlock it.
> 
> 
> 
> I followed the softmod bios flash that was listed in the guide on the first page, is that not the one that unlocks the 200% cap?
> It was the guide that has you place the bios in the same folder name it X and then flash it.
> 
> On another note, lowering the voltage down from the 1212 is actually increasing my benchmark scores, is this normal?
Click to expand...

some cards like lower voltages however without enough power extra voltage will decrease your score as you need the power to be transferred at set rate(voltage=speed of power being delivered.) which then allows you to deliver more power than normal.


----------



## amantvoulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> some cards like lower voltages however without enough power extra voltage will decrease your score as you need the power to be transferred at set rate(voltage=speed of power being delivered.) which then allows you to deliver more power than normal.


How can I get more power on the AB program? I tried uninstalling and completely redoing the process but still 106% is the max power it shows for me.

Also, during all the benchmark tests i'm trying the GPU usage is at 100% the entire time, is this how I should want it to be?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> How can I get more power on the AB program? I tried uninstalling and completely redoing the process but still 106% is the max power it shows for me.
> 
> Also, during all the benchmark tests i'm trying the GPU usage is at 100% the entire time, is this how I should want it to be?


The power limit % is based on the vBIOS. To get a higher power limit you would need to flash a 3rd party bios with a higher power limit, like the skyn3t bios in the OP. It sounds like you did that already, so I'm not sure, but that is where that power limit comes from.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> How can I get more power on the AB program? I tried uninstalling and completely redoing the process but still 106% is the max power it shows for me.
> 
> Also, during all the benchmark tests i'm trying the GPU usage is at 100% the entire time, is this how I should want it to be?
> 
> 
> 
> The power limit % is based on the vBIOS. To get a higher power limit you would need to flash a 3rd party bios with a higher power limit, like the skyn3t bios in the OP. It sounds like you did that already, so I'm not sure, but that is where that power limit comes from.
Click to expand...

If he is using the skyn3t bios then he doesn't need power as he definitely is not throttling. It allows for 500w and this combine with higher voltages means some wicked power being moved.


----------



## amantvoulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If he is using the skyn3t bios then he doesn't need power as he definitely is not throttling. It allows for 500w and this combine with higher voltages means some wicked power being moved.


That was what I thought but according to Afterburner I am reaching my TDP at 106%.

I am starting to think I may have specifically messed up the power limit part. If I was to try to redo JUST that part, what can I do to fix it and allow the MSI Afterburner program to let me hit 200%


----------



## KingKwentyne

Just got my 6GB card in yesterday. Here is my GPU-Z validation.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nuugy/


----------



## hypespazm

so I guess I finally hit the max on my card :/

is this even good?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2344309

its fire strike Extreme 5284..


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> That was what I thought but according to Afterburner I am reaching my TDP at 106%.
> 
> I am starting to think I may have specifically messed up the power limit part. If I was to try to redo JUST that part, what can I do to fix it and allow the MSI Afterburner program to let me hit 200%


If you flashed the bios and did the volt mod, MAKE SURE YOU REINSTALL YOUR DRIVERS... Otherwise you'll get bad reporting from lots of different applications.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> so I guess I finally hit the max on my card :/
> 
> is this even good?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2344309
> 
> its fire strike Extreme 5284..


Good score, but extreme is tailored towards SLI setups and the resolution it runs at is 2560x1440

Also for everyone mainly using 3d mark for benching; you're going to want to also run something like Heaven 4.0 to test stability. I've had ungodly firestrike benches crash Heaven immediately. I have also become very fond of the Metro LL benchmark which is included with the steam version of the game, which is on sale currently for 6.79


----------



## hypespazm

hmm i can unigine valley i really never like heaven benchmark


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> hmm i can unigine valley i really never like heaven benchmark


Valley is def prettier







but Heaven is more intense and will unveil unstable OC's more often.... That one scene in the middle of the run where the camera passes through the clock tower window ALWAYS shows me if something needs to be changed. I'd rather have my benchmark crash then my game ya know? Also, the flashing textures in Valley with the latest couple nvidia drivers are killing me aesthetically lol


----------



## amantvoulu

Brando,

How do I reinstall the driver? Sorry but this was the first attempt at doing anything like this so I don't know too much.


----------



## anubis1127

I like to use DDU whenever uninstalling drivers.

http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/

Then you can be sure you are doing a "clean" install of the new driver.


----------



## amantvoulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I like to use DDU whenever uninstalling drivers.
> 
> http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/
> 
> Then you can be sure you are doing a "clean" install of the new driver.


After I run DDU can I just run the Nvidia Gefore experience prgram in order to reinstall the driver? If not, where can I find the new one I need to download and install.

After the driver uninstall/install, will I automatically be at the correct settings on MSI AB? If not, from where on the guide do I restart after I reinstall the driver.

I apologize if the questions seem simple, I am quite the new guy at all this.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> After I run DDU can I just run the Nvidia Gefore experience prgram in order to reinstall the driver? If not, where can I find the new one I need to download and install.
> 
> After the driver uninstall/install, will I automatically be at the correct settings on MSI AB? If not, from where on the guide do I restart after I reinstall the driver.
> 
> I apologize if the questions seem simple, I am quite the new guy at all this.


You can use geforce experience if you want but I prefer downloading the latest driver directly from nvidia.com... Just uninstall the drivers, reboot, install new drivers, reboot again


----------



## jchon930

yep


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> There ya go! I bet it looks reaaaal good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone has random fps drops in MLL while advanced physx is on, just go to newest physx direct download and update... For some reason the most updated direct download is different from the one included in the more recent driver packs. It was driving me mad until I researched the issue a little


i was blown away by how much another 2 fans made a difference, i really thought there would be no change even with all the fans. boy was i wrong.


----------



## amantvoulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> You can use geforce experience if you want but I prefer downloading the latest driver directly from nvidia.com... Just uninstall the drivers, reboot, install new drivers, reboot again


Got it! How about the power limit issue? Will the Afterburner settings be correct automatically or will I have to redo everything after the driver uninstall/install?


----------



## brandotip

So I planned out a loop that I'll pull the trigger on in the next couple weeks.... Does it look ok to y'all? I even put together fittings for an easy drain system lol


----------



## anubis1127

Looks expensive.









Should be nice though. I'm not a huge fan of those XSPC kits, but I'm sure it will be sufficient.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I'm running xspc!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm running xspc!


That is what I started with back when I first "got my feet wet" so to speak. After the pump failed out on me and overheated my rig I decided to avoid them going forward.

These newer kits are probably nicer than the one I got, it was back in early 2011 when they were first hitting the market with them.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Looks expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be nice though. I'm not a huge fan of those XSPC kits, but I'm sure it will be sufficient.


I thought 500$ for a cpu and gpu loop was on the cheaper side







but it's funny how quickly just fittings add up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is what I started with back when I first "got my feet wet" so to speak. After the pump failed out on me and overheated my rig I decided to avoid them going forward.
> 
> These newer kits are probably nicer than the one I got, it was back in early 2011 when they were first hitting the market with them.


Yea I did a lot of research and those pumps in the past would fail and get this bad whining noise, but apparently these rev 4 pumps are better quality... If not I'll probably replace it with a bitspower multi res and swifttech pump


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I thought 500$ for a cpu and gpu loop was on the cheaper side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's funny how quickly just fittings add up
> Yea I did a lot of research and those pumps in the past would fail and get this bad whining noise, but apparently these rev 4 pumps are better quality... If not I'll probably replace it with a bitspower multi res and swifttech pump


Yep, I have probably $500+ worth of h20 gear sitting around the office right now just in little odds n ends, a ton of bp compression fittings, ek csq red top, spare DDC pump, 2 full cover blocks I never even used for GPUs I don't own anymore, radiators, GT fans, etc.


----------



## alancsalt

I've used XSPC in builds often. The pumps can be "growlers" from new, but I've just sent those back and had them replaced. Like any pump they hate pumping air, and can be damaged if the loop is carelessly primed. The rads are not well flushed, so you should rinse them out with white vinegar (25 to 50%) and hot water, shake vigorously, before use ... and the tubing, clamps, and barbs are fairly minimal, so if the rig is a keeper, tend to replace those. If you care about the details you are going to spend more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm running xspc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I started with back when I first "got my feet wet" so to speak. After the pump failed out on me and overheated my rig I decided to avoid them going forward.
> 
> These newer kits are probably nicer than the one I got, it was back in early 2011 when they were first hitting the market with them.
Click to expand...

lol i just got my feet wet with this build and i actually have a thread around here where i was conviced by forum members to go custom. I figured since it was my first i would start with a kit as it is cheaper than piicking your own if you dont know what you are doing and it is easier as it comes with everything you need and instructions(though it was so simple i could have did without the instructions..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've used XSPC in builds often. The pumps can be "growlers" from new, but I've just sent those back and had them replaced. Like any pump they hate pumping air, and can be damaged if the loop is carelessly primed. The rads are not well flushed, so you should rinse them out with white vinegar (25 to 50%) and hot water, shake vigorously, before use ... and the tubing, clamps, and barbs are fairly minimal, so if the rig is a keeper, tend to replace those. If you care about the details you are going to spend more.


yeah i should have done that with my ax240. Thats probably why i'm not as cool as i should be.


----------



## lowgun

I just bought 2 more 780 SCs to go with my old one. Didn't know the 6GBs were for sale yet. If I can do a swap with NewEgg or step-up with EVGA, then just buy a third out of pocket (I would of course sell the extra SC later), would it be worth it? 6GB seems tempting for future games but I'm afraid they would melt to eachother from heat since they blow into the case.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've used XSPC in builds often. The pumps can be "growlers" from new, but I've just sent those back and had them replaced. Like any pump they hate pumping air, and can be damaged if the loop is carelessly primed. The rads are not well flushed, so you should rinse them out with white vinegar (25 to 50%) and hot water, shake vigorously, before use ... and the tubing, clamps, and barbs are fairly minimal, so if the rig is a keeper, tend to replace those. If you care about the details you are going to spend more.


Thanks for the advice mate.. My first couple configurations of orders were well more expensive using tube reses and more premium parts.. Just gotta get started


----------



## The EX1

I started off with that exact same kit almost. If it isn't too late pick up some different tubing. Their tubing started to turn yellow and cloud up pretty quickly compared to other brands. Primochill Advanced LRT is what most are using!


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Re-enabled the LLC mod. Not having it really sucks. the vdroop on these reference cards is astronomical!


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I started off with that exact same kit almost. If it isn't too late pick up some different tubing. Their tubing started to turn yellow and cloud up pretty quickly compared to other brands. Primochill Advanced LRT is what most are using!


We're you using dye or a premixed coolant? My build is mainly white/black so at first I was gonna go UV white tubing, but then remembered my ram is blue and will be easily seen when this hyper 212 cooler comes out. I saw a video of the xspc uv blue under uv light and it was intense looking, so I figured I'd try it out and save a couple dollars on extra tubing... I planned on running plain ole distiller water.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just sold my Titan SC and kept the Hydro Copper cooler. Is the Hydro Copper cooler interchangeable with the 780 FTW?


----------



## The EX1

The FTW I think uses a different PCB so the block shouldn't work. Most blocks are interchangeable between the TITANs and 780s with ref boards however. If you card has the PCB model P2083 it will work.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> The FTW I think uses a different PCB so the block shouldn't work. Most blocks are interchangeable between the TITANs and 780s with ref boards however. If you card has the PCB model P2083 it will work.


REP+







thanks for the clarifying.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> Hello!
> First time Overclocker here and I am having some issues. According to MSI AB my GPU is hitting the maximum power limit every time I run the Kombustor Benchmark.
> I am able to set my core voltage to 1212 but my power limit wont go above 106%. Any suggestions on how to make it reach 200% would be great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> How can I get more power on the AB program? I tried uninstalling and completely redoing the process but still 106% is the max power it shows for me.
> Also, during all the benchmark tests i'm trying the GPU usage is at 100% the entire time, is this how I should want it to be?


*Dont even think about using 200% PT with Kombustor! Unless you want to fry your card!!!*

Read my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Post here any questions you might have after reading the guide ok? But before doing anything you might regret later!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just sold my Titan SC and kept the Hydro Copper cooler. Is the Hydro Copper cooler interchangeable with the 780 FTW?


FTW have a different PCB similar to the Classified but different enough for the Classy block not to be compatible with it!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

someone with an ASUS GTX 780 Poseidon who can tell me how to turn or stop fixed the LED lighting, thanks in advance


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSlANUBIS*
> 
> someone with an ASUS GTX 780 Poseidon who can tell me how to turn or stop fixed the LED lighting, thanks in advance


Pop off the stock cooler and right behind the ROG logo is a small connector for the LED. I circled it here. You can unplug it or wire up a LED controller if you wish. You may even be able to access it without pulling the cooler off.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> We're you using dye or a premixed coolant? My build is mainly white/black so at first I was gonna go UV white tubing, but then remembered my ram is blue and will be easily seen when this hyper 212 cooler comes out. I saw a video of the xspc uv blue under uv light and it was intense looking, so I figured I'd try it out and save a couple dollars on extra tubing... I planned on running plain ole distiller water.


It was distilled with a silver coil. Took about a month before I noticed some discoloration. I switched out the clear tubing for their red tubing but that clouded up eventually. Luckily tubing is cheap. Make sure your PH level is as close to neutral as possible and you should be ok for a while.


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Pop off the stock cooler and right behind the ROG logo is a small connector for the LED. I circled it here. You can unplug it or wire up a LED controller if you wish. You may even be able to access it without pulling the cooler off.


*I had already considered that option but had expected a more comfortable something like that brings control led gforce*


----------



## The EX1

well as far as I know ASUS does not allow you to control the LED with software. If it bugs you then unplug it.


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> well as far as I know ASUS does not allow you to control the LED with software. If it bugs you then unplug it.


*yes, I'm afraid you're right







*


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> It was distilled with a silver coil. Took about a month before I noticed some discoloration. I switched out the clear tubing for their red tubing but that clouded up eventually. Luckily tubing is cheap. Make sure your PH level is as close to neutral as possible and you should be ok for a while.


Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, so I was very LUCKY! The Evga GTX 780 SC 6Gb just got back in stock on AMAZON! So, I switched my order to that.
> 
> The GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB was $579.99. Same price as the 3Gb Evga GTX 780 ACX Classified.
> 
> So, I went with the 6Gb model! IT has a TON of memory! It is fast! unfortunately it does not have (2) 8 pin power plugs. but, that's ok!
> 
> I do play Watchdogs, And use Blender. So, maybe it will help me there! Plus, I will be going 4K soon.
> 
> WatchDogs at 4K uses over 5.5GB of Vram, my goodness.
> 
> I would have loved to grab a GTX Titan, but I used the payment option as a Electronic check. As, my direct deposit goes in tomorrow night. So, Amazon only accepts that kind of payment option.
> 
> Evga GTX 780 ACX Super clocked "6GB" HERE I COME!
> 
> I feel satisfied with this one. Finally! No more order changing.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help! PLEASE HAVE SAMSUNG OR HYNIX MEMORY, Or I will feel sick. lol


You better watch ordering that gpu from amazon- They reserve the right to take up to 8 weeks to ship out that particular gpu---just saying---They leave those in stock even when they do not have any on hand, and your order sits in staging until the next shipment comes in---read the fine print!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> You better watch ordering that gpu from amazon- They reserve the right to take up to 8 weeks to ship out that particular gpu---just saying---They leave those in stock even when they do not have any on hand, and your order sits in staging until the next shipment comes in---read the fine print!


I've never had a problem when ordering one with Prime shipping. I typically get it overnight for like $4.


----------



## FPSlANUBIS

*I would like to be able to control both equally*


----------



## amantvoulu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Dont even think about using 200% PT with Kombustor! Unless you want to fry your card!!!*
> 
> Read my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Post here any questions you might have after reading the guide ok? But before doing anything you might regret later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW have a different PCB similar to the Classified but different enough for the Classy block not to be compatible with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I had already followed every step in the advanced gk110 guide before my initial post. I didn't want to run afterburner up to 200% but my problem is that I don't even get the option. The LLC hack comes up every time I restart my computer so I know that's working but the top Power limit that afterburner will let me hit is 106%


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amantvoulu*
> 
> I had already followed every step in the advanced gk110 guide before my initial post. I didn't want to run afterburner up to 200% but my problem is that I don't even get the option. The LLC hack comes up every time I restart my computer so I know that's working but the top Power limit that afterburner will let me hit is 106%


You have to flash a higher PT bios! You are running on stock bios, the PT limit is 106%!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## anubis1127

@OccamRazor Which BIOS can I flash to my EVGA 780 FTW A1 rev card? The stock BIOS is 80.10.3A.01.80. I tried looking it the first page of the thread, but all I saw was a FTW BIOS for the B1 cards.

I would like to squeeze the last bit of Mhz I can out of this card, so any recommendation would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> Which BIOS can I flash to my EVGA 780 FTW A1 rev card? The stock BIOS is 80.10.3A.01.80. I tried looking it the first page of the thread, but all I saw was a FTW BIOS for the B1 cards.
> 
> I would like to squeeze the last bit of Mhz I can out of this card, so any recommendation would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Indeed we have no FTW .3A bios modded, send me your bios then!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed we have no FTW .3A bios modded, send me your bios then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


PM incoming. Thanks Ed!


----------



## anubis1127

Thanks again Ed!


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Ed!


Damn that's on air and at 1.2?! Which card is that and what ASIC %?


----------



## anubis1127

I'll check when I get back home. Its in the 80s I just don't remember the exact percentage.


----------



## escalibur

Hey Ed!

Any ETA?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Contemplating on buying 2nd hand ASUS 780ti's, what do you guys think of ASUS?

I've only had EVGA 680's and a Titan.


----------



## anubis1127

I think they make nice motherboards. After the experience I had with a 7970 Matrix I will never buy another GPU by them.

That being said, I'm guessing they are reference 780Tis, in which case they should be fine.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I think they make nice motherboards. After the experience I had with a 7970 Matrix I will never buy another GPU by them.
> 
> That being said, I'm guessing they are reference 780Tis, in which case they should be fine.


REP+







ohh can't REP+ Thanks for chiming in though. Yes, they are reference 780Ti's. I've heard stories about their RMA issues with GPU's. But since you did mention reference cards should be fine. I'm might be swaying on getting them.


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah being reference cards they wouldn't have gotten a chance to mess them up, lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hey Ed!
> Any ETA?


Slowly dropping in... EVGA, now Gigabyte...








Got ALL 780/780Ti bios to mod...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah being reference cards they wouldn't have gotten a chance to mess them up, lol.


You happen to know if the ASUS warranty is transferable? And or warranty won't be voided if I install a waterblock and return it back to stock if RMA is needed?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> You happen to know if the ASUS warranty is transferable? And or warranty won't be voided if I install a waterblock and return it back to stock if RMA is needed?


In the US they go by Serial Number, so you should be all good. And yeah, as long as you don't physically damage the card, and return it to stock form, you are OK.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> In the US they go by Serial Number, so you should be all good. And yeah, as long as you don't physically damage the card, and return it to stock form, you are OK.


Okay that's comforting to know. Should I pull the trigger on 2 used 780Ti's for $500?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay that's comforting to know. Should I pull the trigger on 2 used 780Ti's for $500?


That seems like a good price. I'm guessing that's not $500 for 2, but $500 each. Heh.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That seems like a good price. I'm guessing that's not $500 for 2, but $500 each. Heh.


You right, $500 each lol.. Sure is a good deal, giving me a headache thinking about getting it.


----------



## anubis1127

@brandotip Here is the ASIC % of that 780:


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @brandotip
> Here is the ASIC % of that 780:


Thanks! The two 780gtx acx's I've tried we're both poor OC'ers IMO... My 670 ftw was able to get to 1225 stock, but I haven't been able to get past 1189 on a stock 780 yet....... Or past 1202 with a flashed bios and up to 1.231v


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Thanks! The two 780gtx acx's I've tried we're both poor OC'ers IMO... My 670 ftw was able to get to 1225 stock, but I haven't been able to get past 1189 on a stock 780 yet....... Or past 1202 with a flashed bios *and up to 1.32v*










Dang man! Sorry to hear that about your 780s, silicon lottery wasn't kind to you it seems.


----------



## Ziver

When we can get a new bios ?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

The ASUS warranty 3 years for a GPU?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> The ASUS warranty 3 years for a GPU?


dont even waste time with their warranties. you'd be better off selling an item than rma'ing. I have been sending the same defective motherboard back and forth with them 3 about to be 4 times.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont even waste time with their warranties. you'd be better off selling an item than rma'ing. I have been sending the same defective motherboard back and forth with them 3 about to be 4 times.


REP+







Thanks for chiming in. Yes, ASUS RMA is questionable because I have RMA'd a ASUS motherboard as well. 2 day old mobo and got a refurbished mobo back that was all nicked up. You think they would of sent me a new one but hey at least they didn't deny my RMA like others have.

Well that's why I kinda questioned the GPU RMA.

*ANUBIS* - Just realized your name. Wonder you got it from?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> You right, $500 each lol.. Sure is a good deal, giving me a headache thinking about getting it.


Newegg has a special today for a NEW 780ti at only $599:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062714&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062714-_-EMC-062714-Latest-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-14127770-L05C


----------



## anubis1127

Nice deal for that Gaming model w/ WatchDogs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for chiming in. Yes, ASUS RMA is questionable because I have RMA'd a ASUS motherboard as well. 2 day old mobo and got a refurbished mobo back that was all nicked up. You think they would of sent me a new one but hey at least they didn't deny my RMA like others have.
> 
> Well that's why I kinda questioned the GPU RMA.
> 
> *ANUBIS* - Just realized your name. Wonder you got it from?


Ronin Warriors.






Quake with Fear!!

(I was in middle school at the time, really old alias I have never bothered to change)


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Slowly dropping in... EVGA, now Gigabyte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got ALL 780/780Ti bios to mod...


If you have finished the EVGA bios, can you send me the one for the new 6GB EVGA cards?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice deal for that Gaming model w/ WatchDogs.
> 
> Ronin Warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quake with Fear!!
> 
> (I was in middle school at the time, really old alias I have never bothered to change)


Ahahaha.. Good oL Ronin Warriors







. That's where I got mine too, lol


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Newegg has a special today for a NEW 780ti at only $599:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL062714&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062714-_-EMC-062714-Latest-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-14127770-L05C


Good looking out.. Thank you REP+


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ahahaha.. Good oL Ronin Warriors:thumb:. That's where I got mine too, lol


Yep, that is what I was guessing after you posted that.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang man! Sorry to hear that about your 780s, silicon lottery wasn't kind to you it seems.


Whoops meant 1.231v.. Updated to reflect edit. And yea, either way das silicon hates me lol... Asic's of 64% and now 58.6%, the latter of which surprisingly OC'ig better than the prior.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Slowly dropping in... EVGA, now Gigabyte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got ALL 780/780Ti bios to mod...


Skip Gigabyte and do MSI Gaming.


----------



## elbubi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Slowly dropping in... EVGA, now Gigabyte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got ALL 780/780Ti bios to mod...


We want 'em noooooow












































Now seriously, count me in to beta test the replacement to _*skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3*_ if you need so.

Regards and thanks as always!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> When we can get a new bios ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> If you have finished the EVGA bios, can you send me the one for the new 6GB EVGA cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Skip Gigabyte and do MSI Gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elbubi*
> 
> We want 'em noooooow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now seriously, count me in to beta test the replacement to _*skyn3t-3A-ACX-rev3*_ if you need so.
> Regards and thanks as always!


You all know if we had enough time we would mod them all like we used to, but unfortunately life has a "way to get in the way"...


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You all know if we had enough time we would mod them all like we used to, but unfortunately life has a "way to get in the way"...


Thanks for your great effort , we are waiting


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You all know if we had enough time we would mod them all like we used to, but unfortunately life has a "way to get in the way"...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Take your time mates!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Thanks for your great effort , we are waiting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time mates!


Thanks for understanding and being real OCN material!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I've never had a problem when ordering one with Prime shipping. I typically get it overnight for like $4.


Thats not what I am saying---What I am saying is there is only a couple vendors for that gpu on amazon, maybe only one, and they show it in stock even when they do not have it in stock. That is where the 12 week shipping comes in, does not matter if you have Amazon Prime or not. I had to get a refund because I bought that exact gpu off of amazon 2 weeks ago and it never came so i messaged vendor and that was exactly what the vendor told me


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Thats not what I am saying---What I am saying is there is only a couple vendors for that gpu on amazon, maybe only one, and they show it in stock even when they do not have it in stock. That is where the 12 week shipping comes in, does not matter if you have Amazon Prime or not. I had to get a refund because I bought that exact gpu off of amazon 2 weeks ago and it never came so i messaged vendor and that was exactly what the vendor told me


That is not buying from Amazon, that is using amazon.com to order through another vendor, two completely different things.

When you buy from directly Amazon the GPU typically goes out the same day you buy it. Prime shipping isn't available from those 3rd party vendors, so it kind of does matter.

You didn't buy from Amazon, you bought from some scammer vendor it sounds like.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is not buying from Amazon, that is using amazon.com to order through another vendor, two completely different things.
> 
> When you buy from directly Amazon the GPU typically goes out the same day you buy it. Prime shipping isn't available from those 3rd party vendors, so it kind of does matter.
> 
> You didn't buy from Amazon, you bought from some scammer vendor it sounds like.


I just bought my card from Amazon. Just gotta be careful which vendor you buy from. I sometimes stick to just sold by Amazon products. For example this is my card, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K699CRW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They told me almost 2 weeks and got it in 1 week. They had a high demand on the cards a few weeks back so it was placed on back order.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> I just bought my card from Amazon. Just gotta be careful which vendor you buy from. I sometimes stick to just sold by Amazon products. For example this is my card, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K699CRW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They told me almost 2 weeks and got it in 1 week. They had a high demand on the cards a few weeks back so it was placed on back order.


I always stick with items sold by Amazon, if it is some other seller, then I move along, and look elsewhere. I mean it doesn't take anything to list things for sale on Amazon. I have a "store-front" on amazon, literally anybody can do it.


----------



## A L I E N

Hope no one minds the question, I figured this would be the best place to ask. I'm currently setting up a new build and the GTX 780 6gb is at the top of my list. I'm looking to start the build using my exiting HP 2509b monitor, however I'll be upgrading to dual 4K monitors. Cost will most likely keep me from going with three, but dual seems likely. My question is anyone seeing any issues running more than one 4K monitor on the GTX 780? I was told by a rep at Microcenter that he had a customer that wasn't able to run three 4K monitors on a Titan, so it got me concerned about the GTX 780 with two. His suggestion was dual GTX 780 3gb if I was even considering three monitors. Any experience with this type of set up would really help me with my choice.


----------



## awdrifter

I'm considering getting a GTX780 (maybe Ti), but I'm not sure if it's worth it or not since it's so late into it's lifecycle. Can the regular GTX780 max out games at triple screen resolutions (4950x1050)? Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I'm considering getting a GTX780 (maybe Ti), but I'm not sure if it's worth it or not since it's so late into it's lifecycle. Can the regular GTX780 max out games at triple screen resolutions (4950x1050)? Thanks.


Single? No, SLI yes! I game 3240x1920 (Portrait) with 2 Titans and only with some games i have to OC the GPU's or tone down some harsh settings!
mind you my monitors are 120hz, so, i always go for the highest fps!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Single? No, SLI yes! I game 3240x1920 (Portrait) with 2 Titans and only with some games i have to OC the GPU's or tone down some harsh settings!
> mind you my monitors are 120hz, so, i always go for the highest fps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I guess I'll have to wait then. I was hoping to sell my current cards for about $200-250, then spend another $200 on top of that to get a GTX780. I can't spend $1k on GPU right now and also after dealing with Crossfire on my current setup I don't want to deal with multi-GPUs.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait then. I was hoping to sell my current cards for about $200-250, then spend another $200 on top of that to get a GTX780. I can't spend $1k on GPU right now and also after dealing with Crossfire on my current setup I don't want to deal with multi-GPUs.
> Thanks for the reply.


SLI IS way simpler than Crossfire, you will have to wait a long time to get a single GPU to manage current games max [email protected] (second generation Maxwell full core)!
Read my article on the matter:

_"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!









TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;

*Low power:*

SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices

HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips

*High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*

HKMG - CLN28HP

Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...








Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!

Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!







)
Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!









What will this mean for us gamers?
That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!







) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!









DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!





















"_

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## awdrifter

I've read about TSMC having issues with the die shrinks. But they bought a EUV scanner from ASML and hopefully they'll have EUV on 10nm process by 2016. That will allow the wafers to be made on single exposure again (rather than the double patterning that they have to use for 20nm and 16/14nm) thus lowering the cost. So if the GTX780 won't do triple screen I might just wait another 2 years. My setup is still ok for single screen gaming.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I've read about TSMC having issues with the die shrinks. But they bought a EUV scanner from ASML and hopefully they'll have EUV on 10nm process by 2016. That will allow the wafers to be made on single exposure again (rather than the double patterning that they have to use for 20nm and 16/14nm) thus lowering the cost. So if the GTX780 won't do triple screen I might just wait another 2 years. My setup is still ok for single screen gaming.


True! But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!








The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
In 2 years time you will have full fledged Maxwell core for your 3 monitors!









P.S. There are other options [to Finfets] (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## 0493mike

I would just like to thank you guys for the help you've given me. And I think its great how you take the time to help everyone. OccamRazor and team skyn 3t and all the peeps here show the true meaning of being an OCN member. You guys are awesome and thank you very much.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> I would just like to thank you guys for the help you've given me. And I think its great how you take the time to help everyone. OccamRazor and team skyn3t and all the peeps here show the true meaning of being an OCN member. You guys are awesome and thank you very much.


Everybody that helps around here does it by heart and joy of helping out! True OCN way!!!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## wss003

Hey guys need help and if im in the wrong place let me no...i have two 780 classifieds running in sli and have had great success until last night when i noticed bf4 was not running as smooth as im used to so i did a performance check and it was i. The 70fps area when i normally run 100+ so i looked at the lcd on mu keyboard And saw that only one card was showing usage although it said that the memorie from both was still being used
So i went to heaven bench and again only one card i havent changed anything and the cards are not old nd they are in a 900d case with everything under water but the cards which will be after i grt this figured out but the cards never go above 70c any ideas


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wss003*
> 
> Hey guys need help and if im in the wrong place let me no...i have two 780 classifieds running in sli and have had great success until last night when i noticed bf4 was not running as smooth as im used to so i did a performance check and it was i. The 70fps area when i normally run 100+ so i looked at the lcd on mu keyboard And saw that only one card was showing usage although it said that the memorie from both was still being used
> So i went to heaven bench and again only one card i havent changed anything and the cards are not old nd they are in a 900d case with everything under water but the cards which will be after i grt this figured out but the cards never go above 70c any ideas


Re-install drivers after cleaning the system with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
Check again BF4 but remember BF4 is BUGGY!








Also check your SLI bridge!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## WiLd FyeR

A 860 watt psu enough for SLi?


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Single? No, SLI yes! I game 3240x1920 (Portrait) with 2 Titans and only with some games i have to OC the GPU's or tone down some harsh settings!
> mind you my monitors are 120hz, so, i always go for the highest fps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Sounds as if I'd be pushing it with only two GTX 780's on two 4K screens if you're running two Titan's on three screens in portrait at just under 4K and only able two run some games. Would I be any better off with dual 6gb 780's as compared to dual 3gb 780's as suggested by Microcenter?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> A 860 watt psu enough for SLi?


If you dont overvolt yes its enough!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Sounds as if I'd be pushing it with only two GTX 780's on two 4K screens if you're running two Titan's on three screens in portrait at just under 4K and only able two run some games. Would I be any better off with dual 6gb 780's as compared to dual 3gb 780's as suggested by Microcenter?


That is the issue! If more games like Watch Dogs come out 3Gb cards wont cut it, you will have to lower some settings! You wont need AA with that res but it might not be enough!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you dont overvolt yes its enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the issue! If more games like Watch Dogs come out 3Gb cards wont cut it, you will have to lower some settings! You wont need AA with that res but it might not be enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yeah, I wasn't really thinking about going with the 6gb, it was just Microcenter's suggestion to make two 780's 3gb more appealing than one 780 6gb. But yes Watch Dogs seems to really push the limits of 3gb cards, as does Battlefield 4 from what I've heard. I'm looking to pick a card setup that will last me a few years before needing an upgrade. Also why I'm looking at 4K monitors. I may either wait until the new Nvidia's come out later this year, or start with one 780 6gb and one 4K screen then a second of each. My build will cap me at two video cards though, as I'm only running a 850 gold psu. Either way it's overkill for what I'll be doing with the pc, I just don't want to have to upgrade for sometime.
Thanks for the help,


----------



## WiLd FyeR

First time going SLi, is there any additional setups I need to do?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't really thinking about going with the 6gb, it was just Microcenter's suggestion to make two 780's 3gb more appealing than one 780 6gb. But yes Watch Dogs seems to really push the limits of 3gb cards, as does Battlefield 4 from what I've heard. I'm looking to pick a card setup that will last me a few years before needing an upgrade. Also why I'm looking at 4K monitors. I may either wait until the new Nvidia's come out later this year, or start with one 780 6gb and one 4K screen then a second of each. My build will cap me at two video cards though, as I'm only running a 850 gold psu. Either way it's overkill for what I'll be doing with the pc, I just don't want to have to upgrade for sometime.
> Thanks for the help,


No problem, but you might want to hold on that 4K monitor purchase, better screens are coming at more affordable price!
Dont go for the hype, not everything is like the Titans! Wait for the right time to buy!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> First time going SLi, is there any additional setups I need to do?


Just connect the SLI bridge, and enable it in the NV Control Panel, then watch your FPS fly!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just connect the SLI bridge, and enable it in the NV Control Panel, then watch your FPS fly!


Thanks.. how do I get the frame rate to show up on Precision X?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks.. how do I get the frame rate to show up on Precision X?


Right-click on the Performance Log graph area and click Properties, then on the monitoring tab, you have to put a check next to it, on mine it was listed toward the bottom.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No problem, but you might want to hold on that 4K monitor purchase, better screens are coming at more affordable price!
> Dont go for the hype, not everything is like the Titans! Wait for the right time to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Very true, I was looking at one of the newer ones. Samsung recently came out with a 28' 4K they sale for $599.00 on their website. I figured this was a much more realistic price. But being I won't be finished with my build until later this year as I'm modding the case, I can easily wait and see if anything nicer comes out.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Right-click on the Performance Log graph area and click Properties, then on the monitoring tab, you have to put a check next to it, on mine it was listed toward the bottom.


I did that and its not working. Let me try restarting.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I did that and its not working. Let me try restarting.


Hmm, odd. Looks like you have it setup correctly.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> True! But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> In 2 years time you will have full fledged Maxwell core for your 3 monitors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. There are other options [to Finfets] (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ture, the 16/14 FinFet will probably be more expensive than 28nm because they will require double patterning while 28nm don't. That's why my hope is on 10nm with EUV. But you're right about it might not be available for GPU from the start. If that turned out to be the case then I'll have to wait till 2017.









From what I can remember FD SOI was not adopted because issues after the 14nm node or something. Also Intel has delayed the transition to 450mm wafers, so we'll have to endure high prices for a few years it seems.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hmm, odd. Looks like you have it setup correctly.


Okay, got it to work. Had to update RivaTuner. So tested it out, very nice. Thought it would keep the frames at 144 mhz most of the time but it drops here and there.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you dont overvolt yes its enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks REP+


----------



## itgprk

hi,

i want to buy 780

there are different edditions

Part Number: 03G-P4-3788-KR which is classified

how about 03G-P4-2782-KR because it is the cheapest one

and how about used cards ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> hi,
> 
> i want to buy 780
> 
> there are different edditions
> 
> Part Number: 03G-P4-3788-KR which is classified
> 
> how about 03G-P4-2782-KR because it is the cheapest one
> 
> and how about used cards ?


all cards are good and worth it over the 770 you had. I recommend going classified but if you want to save money buy a card here in the forums as therre is a gigabyte card here for $390


----------



## Chomuco

hello ed, as shown, v stock ? 1241.

http://i.gyazo.com/a2b3c42f340cf8442f0e208e64eebc8b.gif

http://i.gyazo.com/1aea0ec846afda6e2e8edf77b882bf18.gif


----------



## andressergio

Guys

im trying to find out how to make NEW NVIDIA Drivers work with QUAD SLI of 780

since the great mod of work of *skyn3t* they hardcoded it

BUT

look this

780 is DEVICE 10DE - 1004
TITAN is DEVICE 10DE - 1005
780Ti is DEVICE 10DE - 1006

So 10DE is NVIDIA we all know that

What if ONLY the Installer exe is just checking that ? Not messing with the .exe but modding BIOS to make it look like TITAN

Anyone would like to help me ?
I already PM the author about this

I think we all diserve to have what we want and not to be blocked for marketing reasons...so many many users have 4x 780 and they're forced to use only 320. driver

How would like to help me ?









Thanks a lot to all !!!
Sergio


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys
> 
> im trying to find out how to make NEW NVIDIA Drivers work with QUAD SLI of 780
> 
> since the great mod of work of *skyn3t* they hardcoded it
> 
> BUT
> 
> look this
> 
> 780 is DEVICE 10DE - 1004
> TITAN is DEVICE 10DE - 1005
> 780Ti is DEVICE 10DE - 1006
> 
> So 10DE is NVIDIA we all know that
> 
> What if ONLY the Installer exe is just checking that ? Not messing with the .exe but modding BIOS to make it look like TITAN
> 
> Anyone would like to help me ?
> I already PM the author about this
> 
> I think we all diserve to have what we want and not to be blocked for marketing reasons...so many many users have 4x 780 and they're forced to use only 320. driver
> 
> How would like to help me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all !!!
> Sergio


the hard part is modding the fourth nibble. we dont know where it leads. The new gpu's kepler and higher have 4 hardstrapped values on the card and 4 soft strap values which are in the eeprom or bios. The installer looks to the hardstrap upon card initiation and then figures out the rest by referencing the bios. the problem is that the values do not coreespond in order. I believe its the hardstrap that needs to be altered and modifying nibbles 1-3 will turn the card into a tesla and will continue to function as card of origin game wise with a few perks of the tesla. Many feature however will not work and you will need a tesla bios and convert it to 3GB which the hex value for this is hard to find as one must have a endless supply of cards to be able to test and find the correct value as the are multiple variations.

The trick to this would be figuring out which nibble controls the identifier between 780,titan, 780ti. Some variations include removing/ adding resistors.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the hard part is modding the fourth nibble. we dont know where it leads. The new gpu's kepler and higher have 4 hardstrapped values on the card and 4 soft strap values which are in the eeprom or bios. The installer looks to the hardstrap upon card initiation and then figures out the rest by referencing the bios. the problem is that the values do not coreespond in order. I believe its the hardstrap that needs to be altered and modifying nibbles 1-3 will turn the card into a tesla and will continue to function as card of origin game wise with a few perks of the tesla. Many feature however will not work and you will need a tesla bios and convert it to 3GB which the hex value for this is hard to find as one must have a endless supply of cards to be able to test and find the correct value as the are multiple variations.
> 
> The trick to this would be figuring out which nibble controls the identifier between 780,titan, 780ti. Some variations include removing/ adding resistors.


Thanks for your reply bro

You really think that nvidia did all that ?? and control on every driver ? mmmm

nvidia is pretty lazy

but if its like that we are on bad shape :/ at least me


----------



## brandotip

Going to place my custom loop order this weekend.... When I get the EK block for my 780, will I need to buy 2 g1/4 plugs for the two ports I will not be using?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the hard part is modding the fourth nibble. we dont know where it leads. The new gpu's kepler and higher have 4 hardstrapped values on the card and 4 soft strap values which are in the eeprom or bios. The installer looks to the hardstrap upon card initiation and then figures out the rest by referencing the bios. the problem is that the values do not coreespond in order. I believe its the hardstrap that needs to be altered and modifying nibbles 1-3 will turn the card into a tesla and will continue to function as card of origin game wise with a few perks of the tesla. Many feature however will not work and you will need a tesla bios and convert it to 3GB which the hex value for this is hard to find as one must have a endless supply of cards to be able to test and find the correct value as the are multiple variations.
> 
> The trick to this would be figuring out which nibble controls the identifier between 780,titan, 780ti. Some variations include removing/ adding resistors.
> 
> 
> 
> you really think that nvidia did all that ?? and control on every driver ? mmmm
> 
> nvidia is pretty lazy
Click to expand...

I know they did it look at what we do here. http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/ and this is also the reason they did it to keep quadro's, tesla's, and geforces separate. but you asked for help and I gave it to you as this webpage gives you the basis of their research and all we have to doo is change one number versus them changing 3 or 4 and throwing many cards away in the process. Their is all the information you need to get started. I am working on getting titan features from this 780 mainly fp64 but if i can get alll smx active then i will settle for making this a 780ti. Now that is what i am currently readin up on now.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Going to place my custom loop order this weekend.... When I get the EK block for my 780, will I need to buy 2 g1/4 plugs for the two ports I will not be using?


for 1 VGA ? a full cover or universal EK block can you link me the block so i help you ?

I use always EK UNIVERSAL with EK BRIDGES

Cheers !!!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know they did it look at what we do here. http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/ and this is also the reason they did it to keep quadro's, tesla's, and geforces separate. but you asked for help and I gave it to you as this webpage gives you the basis of their research and all we have to doo is change one number versus them changing 3 or 4 and throwing many cards away in the process. Their is all the information you need to get started. I am working on getting titan features from this 780 mainly fp64 but if i can get alll smx active then i will settle for making this a 780ti. Now that is what i am currently readin up on now.


Thank you very much man

are you also trying this to make 780Ti work ? in quad i mean ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Going to place my custom loop order this weekend.... When I get the EK block for my 780, will I need to buy 2 g1/4 plugs for the two ports I will not be using?


it should come with plugs but if not then you will have to order them. I think they have a version or adapter with only 2 ports.


----------



## brandotip

So that I don't break the bank I'm going to leave compression fittings, another pump/res, white/uv tubing and another 240 rad for the next time I have some disposable income







gotta give myself something to look forward to I suppose lol

For right now I'm going the uv blue route, we'll se how it looks in my white phantom 630 I would just go white tubing and white lights but in 2012 I bought 16gb of ram that is very blue, and when I get rid of the hyper 212 on my cpu the ram will be every exposed.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231560


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know they did it look at what we do here. http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/ and this is also the reason they did it to keep quadro's, tesla's, and geforces separate. but you asked for help and I gave it to you as this webpage gives you the basis of their research and all we have to doo is change one number versus them changing 3 or 4 and throwing many cards away in the process. Their is all the information you need to get started. I am working on getting titan features from this 780 mainly fp64 but if i can get alll smx active then i will settle for making this a 780ti. Now that is what i am currently readin up on now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much man
> 
> are you also trying this to make 780Ti work ? in quad i mean ?
Click to expand...

nope i'm trying to improve and add features to my gtx 780 because i am too porr to get a better card but also I am trying to see where i can improve on performance. If i can master that then I can use this 780 for a very long time.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope i'm trying to improve and add features to my gtx 780 because i am too porr to get a better card but also I am trying to see where i can improve on performance. If i can master that then I can use this 780 for a very long time.


i pm'd you check


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope i'm trying to improve and add features to my gtx 780 because i am too porr to get a better card but also I am trying to see where i can improve on performance. If i can master that then I can use this 780 for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> i pm'd you check
Click to expand...

responded.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all cards are good and worth it over the 770 you had. I recommend going classified but if you want to save money buy a card here in the forums as therre is a gigabyte card here for $390


i found a classified for $528

thanks .. as you said all are good, what is the avd of the classified version ?


----------



## zefs

I have a GTX 780 Phantom in Corsair 650D and was wondering in which PCI to place it, would it be better near the CPU or near the PSU lane?
Right now I have it on bottom and it gets 80C max, would I see any difference if I place it on top? Also, do I need to uninstall the drivers when switching lanes?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> I have a GTX 780 Phantom in Corsair 650D and was wondering in which PCI to place it, would it be better near the CPU or near the PSU lane?
> Right now I have it on bottom and it gets 80C max, would I see any difference if I place it on top? Also, do I need to uninstall the drivers when switching lanes?


I would think closer to the CPU would give it more room to breathe so to speak.

You should not have to uninstall the drivers when changing pcie slots.


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would think closer to the CPU would give it more room to breathe so to speak.
> 
> You should not have to uninstall the drivers when changing pcie slots.


That's what I guessed but just tried it and saw no difference on gpu temps. Not sure about case temps though, that could be different.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> hello ed, as shown, v stock ? 1241.
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/a2b3c42f340cf8442f0e208e64eebc8b.gif
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/1aea0ec846afda6e2e8edf77b882bf18.gif


PM me!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> That's what I guessed but just tried it and saw no difference on gpu temps. Not sure about case temps though, that could be different.


Increase case airflow from front to back!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Mornin.. First time going SLI with ACX coolers. Wow! didn't know these can really heat up the case real good. Came to the point that the H100i was heating up the CPU as well to 70C's. The exhaust grill was hot to touch so I can imagine the radiator was even hotter.

I just recently got into this hobby and went straight to water cooling. So I must be spoiled, I'll eventually put these 780 sli in underwater once I get the caselabs case.

I'm a bit disappointed on the performance of SLI or maybe its just the optimization on BF4. Getting FPS drops, won't stay above 144 FPS in low settings.

BTW came from custom water cooling CPU and Titan. Got $800 for the Titan so I couldn't resist.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i found a classified for $528
> 
> thanks .. as you said all are good, what is the avd of the classified version ?


GALAXY 780HOF is better than Clasi bro and 539


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> GALAXY 780HOF is better than Clasi bro and 539


Are you sure?
Last time i checked, 780HOF was "sugarcoated" in the reviews with golden samples that hit high clocks but none came out to the users...
780 Classy IS binned, aside of a low clocker here and there, is always sure to get higher clocks due to the Classified Voltage Tool with voltage up to 1,600V!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Are you sure?
> Last time i checked, 780HOF was "sugarcoated" in the reviews with golden samples that hit high clocks but none came out to the users...
> 780 Classy IS binned, aside of a low clocker here and there, is always sure to get higher clocks due to the Classified Voltage Tool with voltage up to 1,600V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I have 4 GTX 780HOF all do the same 1250 to 1300 easy on air

best full cover air cooled card

NO Golden Samples I'm From Uruguay South America and im a Tester for them they never sent me gold neither to Nacho Arroyo the Overclocker from Argentina...

we test the products that go to the street not fake stuff

Just a word nothing to Compete, GALAXY you can go to 1,5 also no probs but not volts for water bro...i have them on Water EK GPU Universal Blocks

look


----------



## kingjms

Could someone upload a copy of the original EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB? I forgot to back mine up while messing around with the Kepler tweaked. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjms*
> 
> Could someone upload a copy of the original EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB? I forgot to back mine up while messing around with the Kepler tweaked. Thanks in advance!


 1007.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Imprezzion

What are your opinions on the Inno3D HerculeZ x3 Ultra ''DHS'' cards?
I can get one for a pretty decent price and i was looking for another 780 anyways so...

It is actually reference design so I was wondering if overvolting is do-able on them due to the reference VRM's / phase count.. I never ran my reference's above 1.212v with LLC mod enabled so about 1.24v load.

So, to the point: What kind of OC / voltages can I expect from a HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS.


----------



## looniam

in please:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5rk7e/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*WOO HOO!*
50 y/o and i feel like a little school girl


----------



## Zealon

I just purchased an EVGA 780 SC 6GB yesterday from newegg, so hopefully I get to play with it after work tomorrow


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> I just purchased an EVGA 780 SC 6GB yesterday from newegg, so hopefully I get to play with it after work tomorrow


Nice! Enjoy the new GPU.


----------



## lowgun

Hello everyone! After a short round with AMD, I'm back and with more 780s than ever! I'm up to 3 EVGA 780 SCs (ref) now, one is the older A1 while the other are B1s. I have Skynet 3A on the A1, and 4 on the B1s. Could someone kindly make a 3A version for the SC ref cards that is 1006 MHz so I don't have to keep individually adjusting the cards when I over clock them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> I have 4 GTX 780HOF all do the same 1250 to 1300 easy on air
> best full cover air cooled card
> NO Golden Samples I'm From Uruguay South America and im a Tester for them they never sent me gold neither to Nacho Arroyo the Overclocker from Argentina...
> we test the products that go to the street not fake stuff
> Just a word nothing to Compete, GALAXY you can go to 1,5 also no probs but not volts for water bro...i have them on Water EK GPU Universal Blocks
> look
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


You are a very lucky person, im witness of the hassle the 780HOF gave to lots of users,( we modded the first bios batches) low clocks and lots of burned cards!
Good to know Galaxy turned the tables and have a good product out there!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are a very lucky person, im witness of the hassle the 780HOF gave to lots of users,( we modded the first bios batches) low clocks and lots of burned cards!
> Good to know Galaxy turned the tables and have a good product out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I Test for them since JULY-22-2013 bro, before that i had a 3x SLI of 680HOF that i bought on the US, where the most incredible VGA i ever had...gaming at 1326Core on same EK universal blocks.

Now i get those with months of difference, but i am not aware of any troubles or issues that GALAXY left without resolution. If so you have GALAXY support here and i also can help with pleasure.

Best Regards
Sergio


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> I Test for them since JULY-22-2013 bro, before that i had a 3x SLI of 680HOF that i bought on the US, where the most incredible VGA i ever had...gaming at 1326Core on same EK universal blocks.
> 
> Now i get those with months of difference, but i am not aware of any troubles or issues that GALAXY left without resolution. If so you have GALAXY support here and i also can help with pleasure.
> 
> Best Regards
> Sergio


This was last year and we had OCN Galaxy rep here helping out, those were bad times for HOF users but everything turned out well in the end!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This was last year and we had OCN Galaxy rep here helping out, those were bad times for HOF users but everything turned out well in the end!


Yes Andrew is still active on GALAXY thread so me









Cheers bro !!!
Sergio


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> I have 4 GTX 780HOF all do the same 1250 to 1300 easy on air
> 
> best full cover air cooled card
> 
> NO Golden Samples I'm From Uruguay South America and im a Tester for them they never sent me gold neither to Nacho Arroyo the Overclocker from Argentina...
> 
> we test the products that go to the street not fake stuff
> 
> Just a word nothing to Compete, GALAXY you can go to 1,5 also no probs but not volts for water bro...i have them on Water EK GPU Universal Blocks
> 
> look


they absolutely look fantastic


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Yes Andrew is still active on GALAXY thread so me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bro !!!
> Sergio


----------



## looniam

if someone would be so kind as to let me know if this is suppose to be correct - trying to get a little more than 1.24 vcc:


i thank you for the ezflash and bios for the EVGA ACX - it did drop the default clocks in my SC but i am enjoying the increased power limit.









but i just can't seem to get past 1050 on the core w/o crashing in mertoLL bench.







(temp 73c)

TIA.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if someone would be so kind as to let me know if this is suppose to be correct - trying to get a little more than 1.24 vcc:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thank you for the ezflash and bios for the EVGA ACX - it did drop the default clocks in my SC but i am enjoying the increased power limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i just can't seem to get past 1050 on the core w/o crashing in mertoLL bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (temp 73c)
> 
> TIA.


Did you make a custome fan profile in Afterburner settings? I do 100% fan at anything over 60*


----------



## EarlZ

Has anyone tried replacing the stop paste from reference cards with CLP or CLU, Im wondering if its worth the temperature drop since my 680 was quite significant.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Did you make a custome fan profile in Afterburner settings? I do 100% fan at anything over 60*


yes for gaming but when benchmarking i set it to 100%. the 73c i believe is the highest, it floats around 65ish mostly.

btw, am i thinking right that disabling the LLC with flashing the bios sets max voltage to 1.24 and not 1.2120?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes for gaming but when benchmarking i set it to 100%. the 73c i believe is the highest, it floats around 65ish mostly.
> 
> btw, am i thinking right that disabling the LLC with flashing the bios sets max voltage to 1.24 and not 1.2120?


Yes, it adds an 0.025V increment but with the latest AB, 0.019V is already added to the set voltage! And LLC @ 100% not "disabled" can cause instability due to the drivers since the 780Ti release, have different set of PWM settings!









LLC return code "00" = 100% LLC
LLC return code "10" = 56% LLC

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Hi guys, I understand from reading through some of the recent posts a new Skyn3t bios collection is on it's way.

Are these specifically for the older 780's or will these cover the B1 revisions too?

I was thinking rather than overclocking my EVGA SC with added volts I'll see how far I can push the card on stock voltage and edit the bios to match.

Say the card will do 1150Mhz core and 7000Mhz mem on stock volts. Will it be easy enough to edit the Skyn3t bios with these clocks, while keeping boost disabled?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Hi guys, I understand from reading through some of the recent posts a new Skyn3t bios collection is on it's way.
> *Are these specifically for the older 780's or will these cover the B1 revisions too?*
> I was thinking rather than overclocking my EVGA SC with added volts I'll see how far I can push the card on stock voltage and edit the bios to match.
> Say the card will do 1150Mhz core and 7000Mhz mem on stock volts. Will it be easy enough to edit the Skyn3t bios with these clocks, while keeping boost disabled?


We are only updating new bios release; AFAIK, there is none on .3A bios but if anyone have such please PM me!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Suferbus




----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, it adds an 0.025V increment but with the latest AB, 0.019V is already added to the set voltage! And LLC @ 100% not "disabled" can cause instability due to the drivers since the 780Ti release, have different set of PWM settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC return code "00" = 100% LLC
> LLC return code "10" = 56% LLC
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


ah . . how do i get the return codes? - sorry if i missed it, trying to read quite a bit in the thread.

on a side note:
this is what i ought to see?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah . . how do i get the return codes? - sorry if i missed it, trying to read quite a bit in the thread.
> on a side note:
> this is what i ought to see?


Ok... Read my OC guide for some OC pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Inside you also have links to my overvolt and LLC guide!








In my SIG you have also EZ3flash and my flash guide to an easier way to flash your cards!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t

P.S. Long time no see since we last talked!







Hope everything is alright!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok... Read my OC guide for some OC pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> Inside you also have links to my overvolt and LLC guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my SIG you have also EZ3flash and my flash guide to an easier way to flash your cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
> 
> P.S. Long time no see since we last talked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything is alright!


10x! i see where i did a boo boo; edited the afterburner.cfg file and not the VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS . .








i'll just delete and start over.

the ezflash was easy









things are great and going on super, esp after upgrading from a 570


----------



## Chomuco

UFF 880

http://videocardz.com/50980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-880-pictured

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-880-maxwell-engineering-sample-analysis-features-8-gb-gddr5-memory-2nd-generation-gm2-core/


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Hello everyone! After a short round with AMD, I'm back and with more 780s than ever! I'm up to 3 EVGA 780 SCs (ref) now, one is the older A1 while the other are B1s. I have Skynet 3A on the A1, and 4 on the B1s. Could someone kindly make a 3A version for the SC ref cards that is 1006 MHz so I don't have to keep individually adjusting the cards when I over clock them? Thanks in advance!


Sorry to ask again, but can anyone point me in the right direction for this?


----------



## amlett

Hi.
First of all, thanks guys for all this fantastic job you do with the GPU BIOS

I've just picked an EVGA 780 SC ACX *6GB*. Which BIOS should I choose?? the B1 for 780 SC ACX with 3GB???

I'll put an EK VGA Supreme universal block on it. lets cross fingers for the silicon lottery.

bye


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Sorry to ask again, but can anyone point me in the right direction for this?


What? You mean this:

780 EVGA 780 SC Reference (1006mhz)
[*]

skyn3t-3A-SC-rev3.zip 132k .zip file

[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Hi.
> First of all, thanks guys for all this fantastic job you do with the GPU BIOS
> I've just picked an EVGA 780 SC ACX *6GB*. Which BIOS should I choose?? the B1 for 780 SC ACX with 3GB???
> I'll put an EK VGA Supreme universal block on it. lets cross fingers for the silicon lottery.
> bye


No, it has to be the 6Gb version, the 3Gb bios wont work... but Its "cooking in the oven"...









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, it has to be the 6Gb version, the 3Gb bios wont work... but Its "cooking in the oven"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks!


----------



## jchon930

quick question guys, does the FTW edition have better/more pcb's or anything compared to the superclocked/reference version cards?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> quick question guys, does the FTW edition have better/more pcb's or anything compared to the superclocked/reference version cards?


yes it has beefier components and possibly a better pcb.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes it has beefier components and possibly a better pcb.


ahh thank u. i hear that the superclocked version has the same as the reference cards so i was wondering if the FTW was the same way


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes it has beefier components and possibly a better pcb.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh thank u. i hear that the superclocked version has the same as the reference cards so i was wondering if the FTW was the same way
Click to expand...

all specially named cards will have diferences from the stock default. so remember that when purchasing. gigabyte is a pain in the rear if you are trying to oc though so those are specialty cards you want to avoid.


----------



## fredocini

On both my 780's the clocks are set to run at 1137mhz @ boost. But GPU-Z and other programs show that they are set differently at 1150mhz. I checked also checked the GPU-Z max boost clock but it also says 1137... Anyone know how I can fix it? Here's a screenie to show you what I'm talking about. You're going to have to excuse my horrible MSPaint skills lol.



I'm also hoping to get better clocks on these cards... but it seems one of them is unstable at 1150. Does having two cards in SLI affect overclocking potential at all? Because I feel that 1137 is a bit low for one of my cards that have 68% ASIC. I also have an 850w PSU.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> You're going to have to excuse my horrible MSPaint skills lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


there is no excuse if you have Ai and PS!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> On both my 780's the clocks are set to run at 1137mhz @ boost. But GPU-Z and other programs show that they are set differently at 1150mhz. I checked also checked the GPU-Z max boost clock but it also says 1137... Anyone know how I can fix it? Here's a screenie to show you what I'm talking about. You're going to have to excuse my horrible MSPaint skills lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to get better clocks on these cards... but it seems one of them is unstable at 1150. Does having two cards in SLI affect overclocking potential at all? Because I feel that 1137 is a bit low for one of my cards that have 68% ASIC. I also have an 850w PSU.


your cards will automatically downclock to common oc settings when in sli. in other words the gpu that can do 1150(and may be set at 1150 which might be your problem) will downclock to the clocks of the lower card if you set it lower. Both cards however must have the same clocks set in the bios in order to sync them correctly as if i have 1 card at 1202 and the other at 1215 then adding 13MHz with sync enabled makes them 1215 and 1228 respectively. The fix for this issue again is matching them in the bios so that they both would run 1202 and the +13 makes them both 1228.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> quick question guys, does the FTW edition have better/more pcb's or anything compared to the superclocked/reference version cards?


FTW has a very close PCB as the Classified but its different in so many ways, not a reference but not a Classy either! (nor veal, nor fish...)








Not even the Classy Waterblock fits...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> On both my 780's the clocks are set to run at 1137mhz @ boost. But GPU-Z and other programs show that they are set differently at 1150mhz. I checked also checked the GPU-Z max boost clock but it also says 1137... Anyone know how I can fix it? Here's a screenie to show you what I'm talking about. You're going to have to excuse my horrible MSPaint skills lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also hoping to get better clocks on these cards... but it seems one of them is unstable at 1150. Does having two cards in SLI affect overclocking potential at all? Because I feel that 1137 is a bit low for one of my cards that have 68% ASIC. I also have an 850w PSU.


My cards are 69% and are "dogs" without the voltmod but in SLI i rarely need to OC them past 1006mhz (roughly the same as yours at 1137mhz)
Different clocks are somewhat normal with different software reading it from the INA3221 chip that measures current and reports to GPU/driver by digital interface!
Some engines like unigine only read the max boost clocks in stock bios and only report those values under load but not the real ones!
Dont worry, trust on the PX readings!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## psp3000

Hi everyone
Should I rma my card cause i need to set my voltage to 1.32 to stabilize it at 1241MHz
im on ln2 bios and have a G10 cooling it


----------



## brandotip

Anyone know where I can scoop a reference 780 EK backplate (black)?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Anyone know where I can scoop a reference 780 EK backplate (black)?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21974/ex-blc-1576/EK_GTX_Titan_780_780_Ti_770_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_Backplate_-_Black.html?tl=g57c613s1928


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21974/ex-blc-1576/EK_GTX_Titan_780_780_Ti_770_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_Backplate_-_Black.html?tl=g57c613s1928


Looking for somewhere in stock.. Ppcs is out too


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21974/ex-blc-1576/EK_GTX_Titan_780_780_Ti_770_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_Backplate_-_Black.html?tl=g57c613s1928
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for somewhere in stock.. Ppcs is out too
Click to expand...

oh lol


----------



## TheBenson

Anyone know when the Strix will be released in US? I don't understand why companies don't give clear release dates for products especially ones they given out for review already.


----------



## Lumme

Hi fellow OC'ers.

I have a request.
Skynet made the attached bios some time ago and it works great for my setup. Unfortunetately windows 8.1 is not too happy with the high baseclock so i was wondering if someone could help me to lower the baseclock a bit? maybe something like 954?

Thanks in advance and have a nice day 

* This bios is a bit extreme - and it's almost perfect!

Br. Lumme

Skyn3t-GK110_turbo.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumme*
> 
> Hi fellow OC'ers.
> 
> I have a request.
> Skynet made the attached bios some time ago and it works great for my setup. Unfortunetately windows 8.1 is not too happy with the high baseclock so i was wondering if someone could help me to lower the baseclock a bit? maybe something like 954?
> 
> Thanks in advance and have a nice day
> 
> * This bios is a bit extreme - and it's almost perfect!
> 
> Br. Lumme
> 
> Skyn3t-GK110_turbo.zip 132k .zip file


Here you go:

Skyn3t-GK110_turbo967mhz.zip 132k .zip file


Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Lumme

Thanks Ed, you are a life saver!


----------



## Imprezzion

EVGA GTX780 Superclocked ACX

My newest toy. It has Elpida RAM but k.. Curious to see what the core clock can do but i'm hitting the famous BSOD when installing drivers with windows 8.1 and skyn3t bios's.

Has this been fixed yet?


----------



## Lumme

I had the same problem.
I figured that it's coz of the high default clock. If you get a bios with a lower default clock you should be able to boot without BSOD. Afterwards you can adjust clock and core voltage.


----------



## Imprezzion

BIOS has stock clocks. Flashing back to original fixes it. Steam forums is full of it. It's somehow related to skyn3ts BIOS.

I'm now running a BIOS based on the stock SC ACX one but with pretty much the same features as skyn3ts from some random dude at the steam forums and that BIOS works just fine.

EDIT: Oh great, just my luck. Even at 1.30v with LLC = 0 it STILL can't even get CLOSE to 1300Mhz stable while my other 8 780;'s I had in the past *all* easily did that at 1.30v+..

Hell, even 1.212v + LLC = 0 gives massive artifacting on 1202Mhz...

EDIT2: Seems to be a issue with Valley 1.0 the artifacts. The much heavier 3DMark Fire Strike (custom @ max settings incl max AA and tesselation) runs like a charm on 1254Mhz with 1.212v + LLC = 0. No arti's at all and been looping for the past 40 orso minutes without a single arti or hiccup.

Temps are VERY high for a EVGA ACX IMO hitting about 85c on stock fan and 72ish on 100%. So i'm going to repaste it with PK-1 and since I have some Fujipoly Extreme pads as well i'll redo the VRM's with that so I can push a little higher volts maybe.


----------



## EarlZ

There seems to be an issue with the latest drivers on valley, Ive posted it the same question before and people said its a driver specific issue which I also confirmed by changing feb released driver.

Up until now I havent been able to figure out why one of my cards cannot get lower than 1.875v with skynets bios. This is with either EVGA PrecX or MSI AB, with the stock bios.. IIRC it wont go over 1.875v too.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> BIOS has stock clocks. Flashing back to original fixes it. Steam forums is full of it. It's somehow related to skyn3ts BIOS.
> I'm now running a BIOS based on the stock SC ACX one but with pretty much the same features as skyn3ts from some random dude at the steam forums and that BIOS works just fine.
> EDIT: Oh great, just my luck. Even at 1.30v with LLC = 0 it STILL can't even get CLOSE to 1300Mhz stable while my other 8 780;'s I had in the past *all* easily did that at 1.30v+..
> Hell, even 1.212v + LLC = 0 gives massive artifacting on 1202Mhz...
> EDIT2: Seems to be a issue with Valley 1.0 the artifacts. The much heavier 3DMark Fire Strike (custom @ max settings incl max AA and tesselation) runs like a charm on 1254Mhz with 1.212v + LLC = 0. No arti's at all and been looping for the past 40 orso minutes without a single arti or hiccup.
> Temps are VERY high for a EVGA ACX IMO hitting about 85c on stock fan and 72ish on 100%. So i'm going to repaste it with PK-1 and since I have some Fujipoly Extreme pads as well i'll redo the VRM's with that so I can push a little higher volts maybe.


But actually its not our bios related, we conducted lots of tests with different cards on different settings (some with placebo effect, nothing more than stock bios with our name on it!







)and more than 50% of the times the issue was gone and back again as soon as the OS was updated, my guess is the new DX implementation feature in 8.1 somehow borked some registry settings when instaling the driver for the 780; Sometimes setting the hibernation on: (powercfg -h on) would fix the issue for weeks and then it came back again but almost all of them just never had the issue again, as of right now i only have one reported user with the problem but his card was RMA'ed, so...








Try it, if it doesnt work send me your original bios so i can suit it for you!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t

EDIT: Dont bother with Valley, nvidia already stated that there are issues with the latest driver batch 340's and Unigine engine!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> There seems to be an issue with the latest drivers on valley, Ive posted it the same question before and people said its a driver specific issue which I also confirmed by changing feb released driver.
> 
> Up until now I havent been able to figure out why one of my cards cannot get lower than 1.875v with skynets bios. This is with either EVGA PrecX or MSI AB, with the stock bios.. IIRC it wont go over 1.875v too.


Uninstall AB/PX, delete their install folders inside program files (x86), use DDU and clean all nvidia drivers, reboot, install drivers, AB too (not PX)
Do the volt mod and check the voltages under load and idle, report back, if it persists send me the bios you use and i will take a look at it!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But actually its not our bios related, we conducted lots of tests with different cards on different settings (some with placebo effect, nothing more than stock bios with our name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )and more than 50% of the times the issue was gone and back again as soon as the OS was updated, my guess is the new DX implementation feature in 8.1 somehow borked some registry settings when instaling the driver for the 780; Sometimes setting the hibernation on: (powercfg -h on) would fix the issue for weeks and then it came back again but almost all of them just never had the issue again, as of right now i only have one reported user with the problem but his card was RMA'ed, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it, if it doesnt work send me your original bios so i can suit it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
> 
> EDIT: Dont bother with Valley, nvidia already stated that there are issues with the latest driver batch 340's and Unigine engine!


Thanks for all the info!
This BIOS I got now seems to run pretty decently.. Now if only I could get the card to do a useful clockspeed..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> There seems to be an issue with the latest drivers on valley, Ive posted it the same question before and people said its a driver specific issue which I also confirmed by changing feb released driver.
> 
> Up until now I havent been able to figure out why one of my cards cannot get lower than 1.875v with skynets bios. This is with either EVGA PrecX or MSI AB, with the stock bios.. IIRC it wont go over 1.875v too.
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall AB/PX, delete their install folders inside program files (x86), use DDU and clean all nvidia drivers, reboot, install drivers, AB too (not PX)
> Do the volt mod and check the voltages under load and idle, report back, if it persists send me the bios you use and i will take a look at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

The last time I used DDU it would randomly BSOD my PC, I forgot how I fixed it. I have already done all of those before. Whats odd is its just one card and not both. I've also tried running the 'problematic' card on its own and it had the same issue. The bios I used is the one found on the OP IIRC i think its V3A.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The last time I used DDU it would randomly BSOD my PC, I forgot how I fixed it. I have already done all of those before. Whats odd is its just one card and not both. I've also tried running the 'problematic' card on its own and it had the same issue. The bios I used is the one found on the OP IIRC i think its V3A.


Send me the bios you have in the "problematic card" but THAT bios, not another one, i want to see what is inside its "guts"


----------



## Imprezzion

Hahah









Looks like my ACX SC has the worst Elpida RAM like, ever. It DirectX crashes at +200 already.. Not even sure it'll do +100...
Core is decent.. Seems to run either 1254Mhz or 1267Mhz step stable in at least BF4 and Fire Strike. That is with 1.212v + LLC = 0.

I have to admit I expected better temps from the ACX. It's still hitting low 70's with 100% fanspeed.








Maybe it's just my airflow in the case lol.. I have a reference cooler laying around here somewhere.. Maybe I should try that one.

I did always love the temps on those. And the looks.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my ACX SC has the worst Elpida RAM like, ever. It DirectX crashes at +200 already.. Not even sure it'll do +100...
> Core is decent.. Seems to run either 1254Mhz or 1267Mhz step stable in at least BF4 and Fire Strike. That is with 1.212v + LLC = 0.
> 
> I have to admit I expected better temps from the ACX. It's still hitting low 70's with 100% fanspeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my airflow in the case lol.. I have a reference cooler laying around here somewhere.. Maybe I should try that one.
> 
> I did always love the temps on those. And the looks.


71-74 sounds exactly right for ACX with 200+ MHz core OC with fans at 100%. On mine I dialed down to +163 with 0 voltage offset and performance is basically the same but with temps topping at 65. Try dropping your voltage first and see how that affects temps. Also not sure why you're mentioning the Elpida vram in regards to crashing on your core clock OC of 200+... What is your vram OC'ed to?


----------



## Imprezzion

Core is stable without VRAM overclocks.
As soon as I run VRAM at anything over ~+150, even with stock 954Mhz core, it will DirectX crash.

This card is a bit older already. 02-2013 purchase date. RAM seems to be really bad..

Core is overclocked to 1254-1267. Finding out if 1267 is really stable or not.

I can probably get away with something like, 1200 on stock volts, but yeah..


----------



## DragonCypher

Hey all, just got myself an Asus GTX780 DC2 a few weeks ago, as a replacement to my previous 660ti trisli

So far I can say it's running great, surprisingly quiet considering I've been running watercooled for the past few years, and just a single 780 seems to perform in between 2 and 3 660ti's, so I can't wait to see how SLI goes.

Now the more interesting (and slightly painful) side to my post.. a few nights ago I had a bit of a bipolar moment, and at 4am while everyone was asleep I thought it would be a brilliant idea to tear it apart and cover it in automotive paint. >.>

Needless to say the preparation was sub-par and the end result further hurt by my lack of patience, but if you stand a metre back from the case it looks pretty good



When I get a second one I'm going to try and take it slower, put a lot more care and time into it, and maybe after that one is done I can re-do this one without having to worry about my computer being down for days

Who needs medication when you can randomly create art? (and void warranties)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonCypher*
> 
> Hey all, just got myself an Asus GTX780 DC2 a few weeks ago, as a replacement to my previous 660ti trisli
> 
> So far I can say it's running great, surprisingly quiet considering I've been running watercooled for the past few years, and just a single 780 seems to perform in between 2 and 3 660ti's, so I can't wait to see how SLI goes.
> 
> Now the more interesting (and slightly painful) side to my post.. a few nights ago I had a bit of a bipolar moment, and at 4am while everyone was asleep I thought it would be a brilliant idea to tear it apart and cover it in automotive paint. >.>
> 
> Needless to say the preparation was sub-par and the end result further hurt by my lack of patience, but if you stand a metre back from the case it looks pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> When I get a second one I'm going to try and take it slower, put a lot more care and time into it, and maybe after that one is done I can re-do this one without having to worry about my computer being down for days
> 
> Who needs medication when you can randomly create art? (and void warranties)


Dont worry it looks good!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my ACX SC has the worst Elpida RAM like, ever. It DirectX crashes at +200 already.. Not even sure it'll do +100...
> Core is decent.. Seems to run either 1254Mhz or 1267Mhz step stable in at least BF4 and Fire Strike. That is with 1.212v + LLC = 0.
> 
> I have to admit I expected better temps from the ACX. It's still hitting low 70's with 100% fanspeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my airflow in the case lol.. I have a reference cooler laying around here somewhere.. Maybe I should try that one.
> 
> I did always love the temps on those. And the looks.


lol worst? i cant add anything to the ram without bsoding. elpida just likes a lot of voltage. The only way to really give elpida the voltage it likes is with water and hardmodding. It also runs with the tightest timings over samsung and hynix and can oc the highest when it gets that voltage.


----------



## Imprezzion

Ah, that explains a lot. I always thought Elpida was just cheap stuff they used to cut costs..

Well, i had this card like, a day, and i already arranged something else lol.

I came across some dude selling a Gigabyte Windforce3X R9 290X for €325, new in box even.
He agreed to me paying after recieving the card (I got very very high rep, 17000+, on that local marketplace, he had 0 rep and a new account).

Soooo, we'll see if he actually sends it over monday or whether he's not quite honest









Edit, btw what does it mean in terms of which part is unstable when my PC just hard reboots during a game?








I was testing out if my card wants to go faster with LLC = 0 and a little lower voltage or with LLC = 1 and higher voltage but with the higher voltage my PC just hard reboots randomly in game. And no, it's not my PSU as it can handle a 290X @ 1.4v just fine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ah, that explains a lot. I always thought Elpida was just cheap stuff they used to cut costs..
> 
> Well, i had this card like, a day, and i already arranged something else lol.
> 
> I came across some dude selling a Gigabyte Windforce3X R9 290X for €325, new in box even.
> He agreed to me paying after recieving the card (I got very very high rep, 17000+, on that local marketplace, he had 0 rep and a new account).
> 
> Soooo, we'll see if he actually sends it over monday or whether he's not quite honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, btw what does it mean in terms of which part is unstable when my PC just hard reboots during a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was testing out if my card wants to go faster with LLC = 0 and a little lower voltage or with LLC = 1 and higher voltage but with the higher voltage my PC just hard reboots randomly in game. And no, it's not my PSU as it can handle a 290X @ 1.4v just fine.


That may be the llc hack as people were having issues with that but to me it sounds as if the cpu is a bit low and this could be due to a single rail psu it doesn't mean the psu is bad just that somehow its attempting to pull more than what can be delivered. This could be brought on by the LLC and a single rail being combo'ed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ah, that explains a lot. I always thought Elpida was just cheap stuff they used to cut costs..
> 
> Well, i had this card like, a day, and i already arranged something else lol.
> 
> I came across some dude selling a Gigabyte Windforce3X R9 290X for €325, new in box even.
> He agreed to me paying after recieving the card (I got very very high rep, 17000+, on that local marketplace, he had 0 rep and a new account).
> 
> Soooo, we'll see if he actually sends it over monday or whether he's not quite honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, btw what does it mean in terms of which part is unstable when my PC just hard reboots during a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was testing out if my card wants to go faster with LLC = 0 and a little lower voltage or with LLC = 1 and higher voltage but with the higher voltage my PC just hard reboots randomly in game. And no, it's not my PSU as it can handle a 290X @ 1.4v just fine.


Some 0x00000116/3b faults/SSE can reboot the computer and are generated by nvlddmkm.sys and dxgkrnl.sys...








Meaning not enough current for the 42A+ (OC) for your card!







, its not the PSU but lack of enough voltage to increase the current supplied by the PSU into the card!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## prescient

Hi


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> That may be the llc hack as people were having issues with that but to me it sounds as if the cpu is a bit low and this could be due to a single rail psu it doesn't mean the psu is bad just that somehow its attempting to pull more than what can be delivered. This could be brought on by the LLC and a single rail being combo'ed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Some 0x00000116/3b faults/SSE can reboot the computer and are generated by nvlddmkm.sys and dxgkrnl.sys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning not enough current for the 42A+ (OC) for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , its not the PSU but lack of enough voltage to increase the current supplied by the PSU into the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


i would be utterly _shocked_ if his PSU wasn't up to snuff since it can deliver the full 58 amps its rated:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=360


and my antec NEO ECO 620 with 48 amps isn't having any problem giving my 780 ~1.3v @1226 105% TPD with skynet's bios rev4 (and LLC hack) . . just saying.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> That may be the llc hack as people were having issues with that but to me it sounds as if the cpu is a bit low and this could be due to a single rail psu it doesn't mean the psu is bad just that somehow its attempting to pull more than what can be delivered. This could be brought on by the LLC and a single rail being combo'ed.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Some 0x00000116/3b faults/SSE can reboot the computer and are generated by nvlddmkm.sys and dxgkrnl.sys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning not enough current for the 42A+ (OC) for your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , its not the PSU but lack of enough voltage to increase the current supplied by the PSU into the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would be utterly _shocked_ if his PSU wasn't up to snuff since it can deliver the full 58 amps its rated:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=360
> 
> 
> and my antec NEO ECO 620 with 48 amps isn't having any problem giving my 780 ~1.3v @1226 105% TPD with skynet's bios rev4 (and LLC hack) . . just saying.
Click to expand...

yes this is cool and all but lets how this works http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/power-supplies/58030-whats-importance-12v-rails.html
Quote:


> The 12v is the main power your computer uses. Cpu, motherboard and gpu, along others component, use it to run. The more A the 12v (and 5v and 3,3v) rails have, the more wattage it can output.


This means that it helps the 5v and the 3v and all psu's are different which means some can distribute better and some will not. http://www.overclock.net/t/1051456/what-are-12v-rails-and-why-are-they-needed/0_20 another reference for the fun of it but in essence it is entirely possible for his psu to not supply enough power on the 12v especially when oc'ing. Also remember that the 5v and 3v rely on the 12 as well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes this is cool and all but lets how this works http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/power-supplies/58030-whats-importance-12v-rails.html
> This means that it helps the 5v and the 3v and all psu's are different which means some can distribute better and some will not. http://www.overclock.net/t/1051456/what-are-12v-rails-and-why-are-they-needed/0_20 another reference for the fun of it but in essence it is entirely possible for his psu to not supply enough power on the 12v especially when oc'ing. Also remember that the 5v and 3v rely on the 12 as well.


All the GK110 wants is 12V PCIe >42A! (nvidia specs) The V700 is a Seasonic (The best OEM you can get, period!) single rail unit enough for a GK110 OC'ed!



On another note the Coolermaster V1000 has the same +3.3V and 5V specs!











Cheers

Ed


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The 12v is the main power your computer uses. Cpu, motherboard and gpu, along others component, use it to run. The more A the 12v (and 5v and 3,3v) rails have, the more wattage it can output. This means that it helps the 5v and the 3v and all psu's are different which means some can distribute better and some will not. http://www.overclock.net/t/1051456/what-are-12v-rails-and-why-are-they-needed/0_20 another reference for the fun of it but in essence it is entirely possible for his psu to not supply enough power on the 12v especially when oc'ing. Also remember that the 5v and 3v rely on the 12 as well.


the 3.3 and 5 volt rail do not use the power from the 12 as you appear to believe. the schottky rectifier that converts the 110v/200v AC to 12vDC provides enough power to supply the 12, 5 and 3.3 volt rails separately. the 5 and 3.3 volt rails do not "steal" power from the 12 volt rail's current output listed on the label - except low end flaming bricks like diablotek.

edit:
btw, what else uses 12volts?

X4 pci-e slot 25 watts
X1 pci-e slot 10 watts

hard drive(s): green 5 watts to spin up - performance (WD black) 10 watts to spin up - most others in between
case/cooling fans ~ 5 watts
ssd . . 1 watt(?)

chipset (less than 8 watts for intel), logic on hard drives (~5 watts or less) and ram (ddr3 4 watts a stick) use 5 and 3.3 volts.


----------



## EarlZ

While we arw at the topic of psu's im using a silverstone 850watt gold (non evo version) do you guys think its sufficient for an overclocked 780 sli 1.212v 1137mhz and overclocked haswell at 4.5Ghz?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the 3.3 and 5 volt rail do not use the power from the 12 as you appear to believe. the schottky rectifier that converts the 110v/200v AC to 12vDC provides enough power to supply the 12, 5 and 3.3 volt rails separately. the 5 and 3.3 volt rails do not "steal" power from the 12 volt rail's current output listed on the label - except low end flaming bricks like diablotek.
> edit:
> btw, what else uses 12volts?
> X4 pci-e slot 25 watts
> X1 pci-e slot 10 watts
> hard drive(s): green 5 watts to spin up - performance (WD black) 10 watts to spin up - most others in between
> case/cooling fans ~ 5 watts
> ssd . . 1 watt(?)
> chipset (less than 8 watts for intel), logic on hard drives (~5 watts or less) and ram (ddr3 4 watts a stick) use 5 and 3.3 volts.


Most people i know dont know the difference between a rectifier and a diode and much less a schottky from a Zener!
Now, you surprized me! Granted, its not the first time; the last time i knew you were bright! Now i'm sure of it!









Cheers my Friend

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> While we arw at the topic of psu's im using a silverstone 850watt gold (non evo version) do you guys think its sufficient for an overclocked 780 sli 1.212v 1137mhz and overclocked haswell at 4.5Ghz?


Well 780SLI with our 300W bios (not counting the PT slider above 100%) plus 135W(?) for a [email protected],[email protected],40V makes 735W!
Plus the rest of the system, lets say the PSU is brand new, it will be on the edge... If its already used and subjected to heavy usage 24/7 for the last year, its Wattage is reduced by 10-20% already...
Get a bigger PSU! Be safe!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Most people i know dont know the difference between a rectifier and a diode and much less a schottky from a Zener!
> Now, you surprized me! Granted, its not the first time; the last time i knew you were bright! Now i'm sure of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers my Friend
> 
> Ed


why thank you kind friend.

and i think that PM i sent you might be growing whiskers like me:


yes i like orange shirts . .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why thank you kind friend.
> 
> and i think that PM i sent you might be growing whiskers like me:
> 
> 
> yes i like orange shirts . .












I had my beard the size of your whiskers and my hair cut army style (was one of them after all) for over 10 years! Now i got my hair back and cut my beard!
Its nice to change for a "change"!









Cheers

Ed

PS: hey i like orange too, after all i ride a Harley!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the 3.3 and 5 volt rail do not use the power from the 12 as you appear to believe. the schottky rectifier that converts the 110v/200v AC to 12vDC provides enough power to supply the 12, 5 and 3.3 volt rails separately. the 5 and 3.3 volt rails do not "steal" power from the 12 volt rail's current output listed on the label - except low end flaming bricks like diablotek.
> edit:
> btw, what else uses 12volts?
> X4 pci-e slot 25 watts
> X1 pci-e slot 10 watts
> hard drive(s): green 5 watts to spin up - performance (WD black) 10 watts to spin up - most others in between
> case/cooling fans ~ 5 watts
> ssd . . 1 watt(?)
> chipset (less than 8 watts for intel), logic on hard drives (~5 watts or less) and ram (ddr3 4 watts a stick) use 5 and 3.3 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people i know dont know the difference between a rectifier and a diode and much less a schottky from a Zener!
> Now, you surprized me! Granted, its not the first time; the last time i knew you were bright! Now i'm sure of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers my Friend
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

Zener diodes, as in pre 1970 Triumph motorcycle voltage regulation?









Such is my ignorance of their other uses....


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Good evening


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why thank you kind friend.
> 
> and i think that PM i sent you might be growing whiskers like me:
> 
> 
> yes i like orange shirts . .


Omg its Bob Weir!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Zener diodes, as in pre 1970 Triumph motorcycle voltage regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such is my*ignorance* of their other uses....


Come one Alan... stop pulling my leg...







THAT is something you are NOT!









For everyone else that does not know what a Zener diode is (except Alancsalt, he knows...







)

Zener diodes are a special kind of diode which permits current to flow in the forward direction. What makes them different from other diodes is that Zener diodes will also allow current to flow in the reverse direction when the voltage is above a certain value.








This breakdown voltage is known as the *Zener voltage*. In a standard diode, the Zener voltage is high, and the diode is permanently damaged if a reverse current above that value is allowed to pass through it. Zener diodes are designed in a way where the Zener voltage is a much lower value.
There is a controlled breakdown which does not damage the diode when a reverse current above the Zener voltage passes through a Zener diode.

Zener diodes can be found in several applications, some of these are: voltage stabilizers or regulators (in shunt mode), surge suppressors for device protection, peak clippers, switching operations, reference elements and in meter protection applications.

The constant reverse voltage of a Zener diode renders it a very useful component in regulating the output voltage against variations in the load resistance or variations in the input voltage from an unregulated power supply.
The current through the Zener diode will change in order to keep the voltage within the threshold limits of Zener action and the maximum power that it can dissipate.

This is what i remember from my engineering course days... a loooong time ago!








Somethings stay... others... dont!









Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your cards will automatically downclock to common oc settings when in sli. in other words the gpu that can do 1150(and may be set at 1150 which might be your problem) will downclock to the clocks of the lower card if you set it lower. Both cards however must have the same clocks set in the bios in order to sync them correctly as if i have 1 card at 1202 and the other at 1215 then adding 13MHz with sync enabled makes them 1215 and 1228 respectively. The fix for this issue again is matching them in the bios so that they both would run 1202 and the +13 makes them both 1228.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> FTW has a very close PCB as the Classified but its different in so many ways, not a reference but not a Classy either! (nor veal, nor fish...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even the Classy Waterblock fits...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cards are 69% and are "dogs" without the voltmod but in SLI i rarely need to OC them past 1006mhz (roughly the same as yours at 1137mhz)
> Different clocks are somewhat normal with different software reading it from the INA3221 chip that measures current and reports to GPU/driver by digital interface!
> Some engines like unigine only read the max boost clocks in stock bios and only report those values under load but not the real ones!
> Dont worry, trust on the PX readings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I see. I am using the skyn3t bios though and synced through precision x, so I believe all settings are manually set at this point is it not? And thanks! I was just worried that my precision clocks were not accurate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> While we arw at the topic of psu's im using a silverstone 850watt gold (non evo version) do you guys think its sufficient for an overclocked 780 sli 1.212v 1137mhz and overclocked haswell at 4.5Ghz?


Take a look at my sig rig! I am also running an 850w PSU but it's a corsair HX model. I was able to hit 1189mhz stable @ 1.21v in SLI mode with no shutdowns or anything. I am currently running 1137 on both @ 1.2v but either way you should be golden! My processor is a i7 3770k @ 4.5 ghz as well


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Omg its Bob Weir!


DUDE IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR TAKING SELFIES FROM THE COUNTY JAIL WITH THAT SHIRT ON


----------



## EarlZ

@ fredocini

Ive never had a shutdown before, Im just wondering though. My PSU is quite old.. IIRC i think its already 3 years old but it was never used for SLI until recently when I got the 780's last Sept 2013.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @ fredocini
> 
> Ive never had a shutdown before, Im just wondering though. My PSU is quite old.. IIRC i think its already 3 years old but it was never used for SLI until recently when I got the 780's last Sept 2013.


then add degradation into the mix and that would add to your problem of not having enough juice.


----------



## Imprezzion

I lvoe all the electronics talk in here. I actually have a degree in mechatronics so in part also electronics so it's nice to understand what you are talking about.

But to get to my point, my V700 runs just fine when I combine it with a 290X reference @ 1.40v. That means it's close to pulling 550w under max load, and that ran just fine.
Also, you are right about the other PCI-E slots and such, i am using a Xonar soundcard in one as well. And my 5Ghz 3770K with watercooling and 4x4GB RAM @ 1.74v aint helping either but still, same setup as with the 290X which pulled more amps and ran fine.

I do however have a second PSU here which should be more then capable of running the card. Actually has more power on 12v but is way older.
A XFX Pro750W XXX series. It's a 80+ SIlver rated Seasonic M12D unit. Should be good for at least 62A on 12v.

I can always give it a try.. It aint hard to rewire my PSU quickly as the V700's fully modular cables allow me to leave the cables in my case. Just unplug on both ends..









But, Occam, another point, about the BSOD's with the SKyn3t BIOS. I just tested it with the EVGA ACX BIOS like, 3 or 4 times and it still BSOD's with page fault BSOD's when booting. I'm going to try a reference BIOS now as it's a 100% ref. PCB under the ACX SC. It even has the LED connector for ref. cooling and my ref. cooler still laying around here somewhere fits and works just fine on it. I tried cause i like the looks of it...









I'll see which BIOS works and which doesn't. This was with the Rev 3A btw as my card comes stock with the 3A BIOS according to the BIOS version sticker on it. (Rev A1 chip)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @ fredocini
> Ive never had a shutdown before, Im just wondering though. My PSU is quite old.. IIRC i think its already 3 years old but it was never used for SLI until recently when I got the 780's last Sept 2013.


To be on the safe side, run a test! Get a multimeter (cheap stuff nowadays, $15-20) and plug it to the wall, then plug the PSU power cord to it, now you see the power that is being drawn from the wall.
Now, look up your PSU efficiency and do the math: (Rated Wattage x [efficiency value in %] = approximate real wattage that "goes" into the computer) now load your normal games, benches etc; check the readings and you will know the "approximate"* real wattage your PSU has now!









*I say approximate because a good reliable load tester as the SM-268 costs $2000!








OR you can go the home made and go the resistor route, that is a load based on power resistors and <50Ohm adjustable resistors!








(Just teasing you...







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I lvoe all the electronics talk in here. I actually have a degree in mechatronics so in part also electronics so it's nice to understand what you are talking about.
> But to get to my point, my V700 runs just fine when I combine it with a 290X reference @ 1.40v. That means it's close to pulling 550w under max load, and that ran just fine.
> Also, you are right about the other PCI-E slots and such, i am using a Xonar soundcard in one as well. And my 5Ghz 3770K with watercooling and 4x4GB RAM @ 1.74v aint helping either but still, same setup as with the 290X which pulled more amps and ran fine.
> I do however have a second PSU here which should be more then capable of running the card. Actually has more power on 12v but is way older.
> A XFX Pro750W XXX series. It's a 80+ SIlver rated Seasonic M12D unit. Should be good for at least 62A on 12v.
> I can always give it a try.. It aint hard to rewire my PSU quickly as the V700's fully modular cables allow me to leave the cables in my case. Just unplug on both ends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Occam, another point, about the BSOD's with the SKyn3t BIOS. I just tested it with the EVGA ACX BIOS like, 3 or 4 times and it still BSOD's with page fault BSOD's when booting. I'm going to try a reference BIOS now as it's a 100% ref. PCB under the ACX SC. It even has the LED connector for ref. cooling and my ref. cooler still laying around here somewhere fits and works just fine on it. I tried cause i like the looks of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see which BIOS works and which doesn't. This was with the Rev 3A btw as my card comes stock with the 3A BIOS according to the BIOS version sticker on it. (Rev A1 chip)


So mechatronic fellow you are welcome to join the rants anytime you want! Just fire away like i do!








Try this bios then:

Skyn3t-EVGA3Aremastered.zip 132k .zip file


Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

I'll give it a shot. Just got back from trying some older BIOS's, mainly the .36 and .37's but they only give massive screen corruption, even in the POST. My guess is different memory timings?

The BIOS the guy on steamforums made is a .81 BIOS btw. These are all .80. (Final 2 digits). Would that make a difference?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'll give it a shot. Just got back from trying some older BIOS's, mainly the .36 and .37's but they only give massive screen corruption, even in the POST. My guess is different memory timings?


Indeed, there are a lot of bios around with the same revision but differ in a lot of things, specially on the type of memory the card has!


----------



## Imprezzion

Your BIOS works just a charm. Boots right up, drivers load fine, no BSOD, no corruption..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Your BIOS works just a charm. Boots right up, drivers load fine, no BSOD, no corruption..


Check voltages at load and idle, any fluctuations?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Check voltages at load and idle, any fluctuations?


A little yeah. Load volts with 1.300v mod at 1.300v is between 1.250 and 1.275v when loping Fire Strike Demo clip @ Custom all maxed settings like 8x MSAA, max tesselation and everything.
With LLC = 0 it's a lot more stable coming in at 1.296v but I can't cool that with the ACX cooler.
Temps on 1.300v setpoint are low 70's with 100% fanspeed. Hovering between 71 and 72c.

Idle, yeah, it doesn't drop idle cause it's set to 1.300v so..







It's at 1.313v and it stays there.

EDIT: Aaaaand not even 2 minutes into a game of BF4 my PC hard reboots again.. It HAS to be the PSU..
As soon as I enter a CPU load it's gone and out while GPU only loads are fine..

I'm going to loop Fire Strike again (Has 20% higher power draw then BF4 does) and fire up Prime95 small FFT's.... See what happens then.. If it hard reboots, we know it's the PSU.


----------



## EarlZ

@OccamRazor

Im thinking of getting a new 1000-1200Watt PSU but I am looking at flat cables and I think only Cooler Master has them in where I am at.. 1000W unit. Or looking at some 1200Watt superflower leadex.

Also is the .3A bios the latest for the cards that shipped with 80.10 ?


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok... i'm in shock right now... As soon as LinX AVX (Didn't have prime on my PC







) fired up, the SECOND the load jumped onto my CPU, it was gone. Instant reboot.

Your seriously telling me my V700, a freaking top-end 700w seasonic unit, cannot for the love of god run a 3770k and a 780 overclocked???

Can't use the XFX either, it misses the Molex leads needed to power my rad fans and such..


----------



## alancsalt

May have developed a fault... nothing lasts forever after all.. do you have a spare psu to test with?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> A little yeah. Load volts with 1.300v mod at 1.300v is between 1.250 and 1.275v when loping Fire Strike Demo clip @ Custom all maxed settings like 8x MSAA, max tesselation and everything.
> With LLC = 0 it's a lot more stable coming in at 1.296v but I can't cool that with the ACX cooler.
> Temps on 1.300v setpoint are low 70's with 100% fanspeed. Hovering between 71 and 72c.
> 
> Idle, yeah, it doesn't drop idle cause it's set to 1.300v so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at 1.313v and it stays there.


That variation is to be expected and believe me its better to have higher voltage with LLC=1 (56%), than lower voltage with LLC=0 (100%)
Why? Voltage overshoot! With LLC=0 you will have voltage spikes much higher than with LLC=1, meaning it will draw more current in a split second and more heat will be generated, if it goes over the cooler capabilities, well, you know what i mean...








With high specs VRM's like you see in ROG Motherboards, its easy to have LLC at 100% because the VRM's can handle the amperage easily unlike our very expensive but "cheap" cards!









The bios i posted has max fan 3270rpms, i can increase that value to 5000rpms, triggers are:

40C = 1140RPM (20% fan increase to 34%)
83C = 2340RPM (50% fan increase to 71%)
95C = 3270RPM (85% fan increase to 100%)

i will make custom bios for air cooling with specific triggers and fan options! ( ACX, Twinfrozr, Windforce 3X etc)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah I do really, a XFX Pro750W XXX Seasonic M12D design. It's more powerful then my V700 but less efficient....

Problem is, it's missing some cables and I doubt it has enough cables to power my entire system in terms of molex / sata.

But... How can this PSU have run a 290X @ 1150/1500 with +150mV to the core so flawlessly...

Also, my other card, a GTX770 2GB JetStream, runs at 1398Mhz core, 1.30v with LLC = 0 mod so 1.325v load, and it runs just fine as well...
It's all so wierd


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> Im thinking of getting a new 1000-1200Watt PSU but I am looking at flat cables and I think only Cooler Master has them in where I am at.. 1000W unit. Or looking at some 1200Watt superflower leadex.
> Also is the .3A bios the latest for the cards that shipped with 80.10 ?


Perhaps you should ask my good Friend: *shilka : OCN PSU Master*
He knows everything there is to know about PSU's!
Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread/0_100
Yes: 80.10.37.xx.xx / 80.10.36.xx.xx were the earlier ones then came 80.10.3A.xx.xx!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok... i'm in shock right now... As soon as LinX AVX (Didn't have prime on my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) fired up, the SECOND the load jumped onto my CPU, it was gone. Instant reboot.
> Your seriously telling me my V700, a freaking top-end 700w seasonic unit, cannot for the love of god run a 3770k and a 780 overclocked???
> Can't use the XFX either, it misses the Molex leads needed to power my rad fans and such..


OR you have an unstable CPU OC...








Use Bluescreenview and check the reboot code! http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps you should ask my good Friend: *shilka : OCN PSU Master*
> He knows everything there is to know about PSU's!
> OR you have an unstable CPU OC...


CPU on these settings ran 28 hours of Prime and 14 hours of LinX without a single hiccup.

But, but, now that you mention this, the peices of the puzzle are falling into place right now.

I used to have the CPU running 5.1Ghz. Suddenly became unstable. BSOD's in game and such. CPU only loads and stresstests, no issues.
Dialed back to 5Ghz, ran fine for a while, also became unstable.
Dailed back to 4.95Ghz. Ran fine for like, 4 months, then sudenly became unstable.
Went all the way to 4.8Ghz, now also seems to become unstable. Point is, it aint the CPU cause CPU only stresstests, even at my initial clock of 5.1Ghz, are stable as a rock. It'll do a night of Prime95 any day without a single error. So the CPU isn't degraded..

It just HAS to be a PSU issue. Either that or my old and abused P8Z77-V Pro is giving up but it seems unlikely.. It has seen everything from record breaking 2500K's @ 1.65v under water to subzero benches @ 1.8v+.. and has ran it's entire life of well over 2 years now at very high CPU and VCCIO voltages...

EDIT: Oh, Bluescreenview shows no error code. It really is a hard reboot without Windows knowing it.
Going to see if my XFX 750W has the cables to power my system..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> CPU on these settings ran 28 hours of Prime and 14 hours of LinX without a single hiccup.
> 
> But, but, now that you mention this, the peices of the puzzle are falling into place right now.
> 
> I used to have the CPU running 5.1Ghz. Suddenly became unstable. BSOD's in game and such. CPU only loads and stresstests, no issues.
> Dialed back to 5Ghz, ran fine for a while, also became unstable.
> Dailed back to 4.95Ghz. Ran fine for like, 4 months, then sudenly became unstable.
> Went all the way to 4.8Ghz, now also seems to become unstable. Point is, it aint the CPU cause CPU only stresstests, even at my initial clock of 5.1Ghz, are stable as a rock. It'll do a night of Prime95 any day without a single error. So the CPU isn't degraded..
> 
> It just HAS to be a PSU issue. Either that or my old and abused P8Z77-V Pro is giving up but it seems unlikely.. It has seen everything from record breaking 2500K's @ 1.65v under water to subzero benches @ 1.8v+.. and has ran it's entire life of well over 2 years now at very high CPU and VCCIO voltages...


Yes, PSU or MB! Its not uncommon, my ASUS ROG's (i dont use anything else) last for years always with CPU [email protected] 1,30V all the time! Until now only had a burned PCIe lane!
But as you know lower grade Mobo's have higher rate of failures, that's why i always use ROG!


----------



## Imprezzion

V-Pro is pretty equal to the Gene-Z in terms of VRM phases and such eh







It's also a €200 board..
But, PSU would make more sense as the lighter GTX770 can run at all maxed OC's with full open LLC and 1.30v just fine.

It takes less power with all that full open then the 780 does with just 1.212v..

EDIT: K so, the XFX has enough cables. Barely. It's now running on the XFX. Time to put some load on the beast..

EDIT2: At what power target is your BIOS you just made for me set Occam? My card is now averaging 105% power draw on the settings that caused the reboots on the V700. That is with 1267Mhz core, +100Mhz RAM, 1.300v, no LLC hack used. Temps low-mid 70's.

CPU is now looping LinX AVX as well. Low 70's with fan and pump speed on minimal.

EDIT3: I cannot freaking believe this... It's been running flawlessly for the past 15 orso minutes...
EDIT4: Make that an hour... So I fixed the problem.. PSU..
Now, i'll talk to shilka whether the PSU just isn't powerful enough or broken.. I got the reciept and such so I can RMA anytime.

EDIT5: Just played a few rounds of BF4 with CPU back to 5Ghz settings and GPU on 1280Mhz core 1.300v. Stable as a rock.. So wierd..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok... i'm in shock right now... As soon as LinX AVX (Didn't have prime on my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) fired up, the SECOND the load jumped onto my CPU, it was gone. Instant reboot.
> 
> Your seriously telling me my V700, a freaking top-end 700w seasonic unit, cannot for the love of god run a 3770k and a 780 overclocked???
> 
> Can't use the XFX either, it misses the Molex leads needed to power my rad fans and such..


i'd suggest giving Phaedrus (the CM product manger) a PM and ask if you have the option to RMA that.

his personal (and former PSU editor here on OCN) account:
Phaedrus2129
his hardware rep account:
CM Phaedrus

it looks like he is more active on the former than the latter . . .

oh and sin's motherboard's VRM list:
http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png (need to full screen that!)


----------



## Imprezzion

I've been using the VRM list for a long time now and it suggested that the P8Z77-V Pro has pretty decent phases and plenty of it.


----------



## Chomuco

psu,s data.. http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page541.htm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> V-Pro is pretty equal to the Gene-Z in terms of VRM phases and such eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a €200 board..
> But, PSU would make more sense as the lighter GTX770 can run at all maxed OC's with full open LLC and 1.30v just fine.
> 
> It takes less power with all that full open then the 780 does with just 1.212v..
> 
> EDIT: K so, the XFX has enough cables. Barely. It's now running on the XFX. Time to put some load on the beast..
> 
> EDIT2: At what power target is your BIOS you just made for me set Occam? My card is now averaging 105% power draw on the settings that caused the reboots on the V700. That is with 1267Mhz core, +100Mhz RAM, 1.300v, no LLC hack used. Temps low-mid 70's.
> 
> CPU is now looping LinX AVX as well. Low 70's with fan and pump speed on minimal.
> 
> EDIT3: I cannot freaking believe this... It's been running flawlessly for the past 15 orso minutes...
> EDIT4: Make that an hour... So I fixed the problem.. PSU..
> Now, i'll talk to shilka whether the PSU just isn't powerful enough or broken.. I got the reciept and such so I can RMA anytime.
> 
> EDIT5: Just played a few rounds of BF4 with CPU back to 5Ghz settings and GPU on 1280Mhz core 1.300v. Stable as a rock.. So wierd..


i'm still trying to figure out this p8z77-v deluxe any pointers? trying to hit 5GHz myself but thinking about disabling HT to go for 5.2GHz. I had 5 on the gigabyte board.


----------



## looniam

ya know, i have no idea why i posted that list. you already stated swapping PSUs solved the issue.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ya know, i have no idea why i posted that list. you already stated swapping PSUs solved the issue.


Still, if I didn't have it already it would be as handy as anything









As for you throttleboi, yeah. The settings in the DIGI+ menu are quite elaborate and have to be tuned quite well in order to hit high clocks.



So, basically the best settings for high clocks are:
-- Load Line Calibration: High or Very High. This gives the most stable load voltage. High dropping slightly under heavier load, Very High increasing slightly under heavy loads. I like to use High for better temp balance.
-- Voltage Frequency: 350-400. Helps the CPU voltage react to load changes better. Needed for high clocks.
-- Spread Spectrum, disabled.
-- Power Phase Control: Extreme.
-- Power Duty: T.Probe.
-- CPU Current Capability: 130/140%.
-- CPU Power Thermal Control: Maxed, i think it's 151?
-- CPU Power Response Control: Ultra Fast.
-- If you also OC your RAM you can set the other 4 settings to: 130%, 350-400, Extreme and as high as it goes for the last one.

Then, especially when clocking RAM as well, raise VCCSA a good bit. Like, 1.00-1.05v would be a good start. It also raises VCCIO by setpoint +0.1v. So, 1.05v VCCSA = 1.15v VCCIO for example.

As for the rest, just use either Manual ro XMP mode for overclocking, leave Turbo and EIST enabled, use offset voltages for the CPU and work on multiplier and bclk. These boards don't mind a bit of extra bclk. I run mine on 49x102.1 as well and it can be stable as high as 47x106.4. For some reason my CPU refuses to be stable on x50 multi so the only way for me to run 5Ghz is with bclk









Hope it helps ya!


----------



## zmn668

I have 2 MSI GTX 780 Gaming OC's flashed with skyn3t's bios and 1.3v unlocked in AB. I have run the command lines individually on each of them to disable LLC and I have also tried Zawardo's utility. When I check the LLC status using MSIafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,DE and MSIafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,DE I get 00 result for each card so it seems the LLC is disabled but 1 card is at 1.325v and the other at 1.294v. I have them under custom water so not worried about temps and do not even plan to use them at 1.325v 24/7 but I really want it just for benching. The card with 1.294v is slower in benches at times almost by 100mhz and this is hurting my scores. Any thoughts please? Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ya know, i have no idea why i posted that list. you already stated swapping PSUs solved the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if I didn't have it already it would be as handy as anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for you throttleboi, yeah. The settings in the DIGI+ menu are quite elaborate and have to be tuned quite well in order to hit high clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically the best settings for high clocks are:
> -- Load Line Calibration: High or Very High. This gives the most stable load voltage. High dropping slightly under heavier load, Very High increasing slightly under heavy loads. I like to use High for better temp balance.
> -- Voltage Frequency: 350-400. Helps the CPU voltage react to load changes better. Needed for high clocks.
> -- Spread Spectrum, disabled.
> -- Power Phase Control: Extreme.
> -- Power Duty: T.Probe.
> -- CPU Current Capability: 130/140%.
> -- CPU Power Thermal Control: Maxed, i think it's 151?
> -- CPU Power Response Control: Ultra Fast.
> -- If you also OC your RAM you can set the other 4 settings to: 130%, 350-400, Extreme and as high as it goes for the last one.
> 
> Then, especially when clocking RAM as well, raise VCCSA a good bit. Like, 1.00-1.05v would be a good start. It also raises VCCIO by setpoint +0.1v. So, 1.05v VCCSA = 1.15v VCCIO for example.
> 
> As for the rest, just use either Manual ro XMP mode for overclocking, leave Turbo and EIST enabled, use offset voltages for the CPU and work on multiplier and bclk. These boards don't mind a bit of extra bclk. I run mine on 49x102.1 as well and it can be stable as high as 47x106.4. For some reason my CPU refuses to be stable on x50 multi so the only way for me to run 5Ghz is with bclk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps ya!
Click to expand...

ok good so i got most of this except cpu power thermal control. So i have to dajust that and i don't think its your cpu as i have the same issue. The x50 multi doesn't work well for me on this board but in my z77x-ud5h it works very well. I need to work on using the offset though as i am using a fixed freq. i never used offset before.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, newer gtx 780 owner here. I actually had a question, it'd be nice getting input from other owners.

I have two monitors hooked up, both 1080p, one with hdmi and one with DP. The DP runs at 144hz and is my main monitor, but I use it in 60hz when I'm not gaming. Anyways, sometimes I get lag from windows aero, just doing common things. Minimizing or closing windows, opening new windows, I tend to get lag at times. Sometimes it's better and sometimes it's worse, but it's almost always there. And ontop of that, with my second monitor, I can't play movies or videos on it smoothly. Netflix works great on it, but when it comes to youtube, WMP, or VLC, the video is choppy and laggy.

Sorry, I don't mean to plague the thread with questions but I'm at the end of my rope. It's really annoying. I've tried everything, changing all my settings to performance, changing the scaling, updating and installing all the drivers for the monitor and my gpu, changing the priority of the programs. Nothing seems to make the lag any better.

It probably wouldn't bother me so much, but my older laptop with a 2gb dedicated mobile gpu handled 2 monitors perfectly. And after searching around it seems like a good amount of people have had this issue with no fix.

So, do any other owners have input here? Similar stories, possible solutions, etc?

Incase you want info about my hardware:
i7-4770k
Asus GTX780 3gb
16gb 1866mhz ram
256gb SSD

Sorry I didn't mean to make this post so long, I would've posted it as it's own thread but it wouldn't get much attention and I want input just from other gtx780 users


----------



## Imprezzion

Almost 100Mhz slower with just 0.031v drop? My god that second card is a LOT worse then the first lol. But ehm, try Rbby258's tool. I've had some issues with the latest MSI AB and some tools not applying LLC correctly...

Also, regarding my whole PSU story, it was my PSU after all as my rig is perfectly stable, even with my highest CPU OC in place, with the old XFX Pro750W XXX in it.

Also, GPU OC stability shot up a good 50-60Mhz and I can now run stable without arti's or crashes on 1280Mhz core with 1.300v set. Temps with the ACX on 100% in-game are low 70's in BF4.
I did notice something wierd. When i'm say, benching Fire Strike Extreme, or Valley @ Extreme HD or any bench, power draw usually hovers around 90-95% with this BIOS.
When i'm playing Battlefield 4 for example (Ultra 2xAA w/ 125% res scale) power draw is usually 105-110% with a spike as high as 118%.
How can a game have such a massively higher power draw then a bench.. I thought benches where supposed to stress a GPU to the max...
Also, 1306Mhz seems to run fine in Fire Strike / Valley but BF4 gives minor artifacting and a DirectX crash after 10-15 minutes. So load is definitely higher.

I do however dislike this particular card a bit. It's being held back by it's useless VRAM quite a lot. Can't get any more then +100-120Mhz on it so far without random DirectX crashes (On stock core speed).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, newer gtx 780 owner here. I actually had a question, it'd be nice getting input from other owners.
> 
> I have two monitors hooked up, both 1080p, one with hdmi and one with DP. The DP runs at 144hz and is my main monitor, but I use it in 60hz when I'm not gaming. Anyways, sometimes I get lag from windows aero, just doing common things. Minimizing or closing windows, opening new windows, I tend to get lag at times. Sometimes it's better and sometimes it's worse, but it's almost always there. And ontop of that, with my second monitor, I can't play movies or videos on it smoothly. Netflix works great on it, but when it comes to youtube, WMP, or VLC, the video is choppy and laggy.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to plague the thread with questions but I'm at the end of my rope. It's really annoying. I've tried everything, changing all my settings to performance, changing the scaling, updating and installing all the drivers for the monitor and my gpu, changing the priority of the programs. Nothing seems to make the lag any better.
> 
> It probably wouldn't bother me so much, but my older laptop with a 2gb dedicated mobile gpu handled 2 monitors perfectly. And after searching around it seems like a good amount of people have had this issue with no fix.
> 
> So, do any other owners have input here? Similar stories, possible solutions, etc?
> 
> Incase you want info about my hardware:
> i7-4770k
> Asus GTX780 3gb
> 16gb 1866mhz ram
> 256gb SSD
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean to make this post so long, I would've posted it as it's own thread but it wouldn't get much attention and I want input just from other gtx780 users


I think there is a issue with DP as i have a issue where when i put the gpu under heavy load it blanks the screen so I have yet to figure this out but i think there is a bug somewhere. or a flaw anyway.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> @ fredocini
> 
> Ive never had a shutdown before, Im just wondering though. My PSU is quite old.. IIRC i think its already 3 years old but it was never used for SLI until recently when I got the 780's last Sept 2013.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then add degradation into the mix and that would add to your problem of not having enough juice.


Yup, pretty much what djthottleboi says. I'm no PSU expert but as far as I know PSU's won't hold their initial power output forever. I think the statistic is every year a PSU on average will lose 10% of efficiency if I'm not mistaken&#8230; a 3 year old PSU such as yours shouldn't be problematic but of course having an OC'd GPU + CPU can make your supply work a bit harder. My psu is a bit over a year old and when I first installed my SLI I experienced a couple shutdowns while gaming&#8230; although it turned out to be an unstable CPU over clock and I ADDED a bit more voltage to it then voila, no shutdowns or crashes in the most intensive games/benchmarks and aida64. But in the end after a bit of research and some great input from OCN members here I've stuck with my 850w for the term being.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Yup, pretty much what djthottleboi says. I'm no PSU expert but as far as I know PSU's won't hold their initial power output forever. *I think the statistic is every year a PSU on average will lose 10% of efficiency if I'm not mistaken&#8230;* a 3 year old PSU such as yours shouldn't be problematic but of course having an OC'd GPU + CPU can make your supply work a bit harder. My psu is a bit over a year old and when I first installed my SLI I experienced a couple shutdowns while gaming&#8230; although it turned out to be an unstable CPU over clock and I ADDED a bit more voltage to it then voila, no shutdowns or crashes in the most intensive games/benchmarks and aida64. But in the end after a bit of research and some great input from OCN members here I've stuck with my 850w for the term being.


please don't buy into the mularky. according to that _theory_ my 4+ year old NEO ECO 620 would be:
620-(620*.1) =558
558-(558*.1)= 502.2
502.2-(502.2*.1)= 451.98
451.98-(451.98*.1)= *406.782*

now i just ran unigine valley with skyn3ts rev4 bios raising my TDP to 300 and using 108% power load; put 324 watts that and hit 95 watts on my i5-2400 running prime95 that (324+95) *419 watts* should have put me over the edge. besides looking at a cpu bottleneck (power, usage and frame rate jumped up and down) - nothing happened.

what does "age" a capacitor is heat. a capacitor has a rated load life time @ a rated temp either 85c or 105c. time can vary from several thousand hours to tens of thousands of hours. (well there are some running 100,000) btw, we are talking FULL LOAD here. it is a general rule of thumb for ever 10c below the rated temp, a capacitor's life doubles.

so:
so a rated 85c 1,000 hours will last 2,000 hours @75c
whereas a 105c cap with the same load life (1K) will last 8,000 hours (2000-10c, 4000-10c, 8000-10c)

now look at PSU operating temps (~45c)
the 85c will last 16,000 hours (16k/24(/365)) or 1.83 years (rounding up slightly)
the 105c will last 64,000 hours or 7.3 years.

can you guess why most PSUs seem to have a 2 or 5 year warranty?









now i think i'm going to microcenter soon and get an i5-3570K . . .

edit: yes i know you said "average" and my PSU is above that







but honestly that is just much more myth that fact.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Yup, pretty much what djthottleboi says. I'm no PSU expert but as far as I know PSU's won't hold their initial power output forever. *I think the statistic is every year a PSU on average will lose 10% of efficiency if I'm not mistaken&#8230;* a 3 year old PSU such as yours shouldn't be problematic but of course having an OC'd GPU + CPU can make your supply work a bit harder. My psu is a bit over a year old and when I first installed my SLI I experienced a couple shutdowns while gaming&#8230; although it turned out to be an unstable CPU over clock and I ADDED a bit more voltage to it then voila, no shutdowns or crashes in the most intensive games/benchmarks and aida64. But in the end after a bit of research and some great input from OCN members here I've stuck with my 850w for the term being.
> 
> 
> 
> please don't buy into the mularky. according to that _theory_ my 4+ year old NEO ECO 620 would be:
> 620-(620*.1) =558
> 558-(558*.1)= 502.2
> 502.2-(502.2*.1)= 451.98
> 451.98-(451.98*.1)= *406.782*
> 
> now i just ran unigine valley with skyn3ts rev4 bios raising my TDP to 300 and using 108% power load; put 324 watts that and hit 95 watts on my i5-2400 running prime95 that (324+95) *419 watts* should have put me over the edge. besides looking at a cpu bottleneck (power, usage and frame rate jumped up and down) - nothing happened.
> 
> what does "age" a capacitor is heat. a capacitor has a rated load life time @ a rated temp either 85c or 105c. time can vary from several thousand hours to tens of thousands of hours. (well there are some running 100,000) btw, we are talking FULL LOAD here. it is a general rule of thumb for ever 10c below the rated temp, a capacitor's life doubles.
> 
> so:
> so a rated 85c 1,000 hours will last 2,000 hours @75c
> whereas a 105c cap with the same load life (1K) will last 8,000 hours (2000-10c, 4000-10c, 8000-10c)
> 
> now look at PSU operating temps (~45c)
> the 85c will last 16,000 hours (16k/24(/365)) or 1.83 years (rounding up slightly)
> the 105c will last 64,000 hours or 7.3 years.
> 
> can you guess why most PSUs seem to have a 2 or 5 year warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i think i'm going to microcenter soon and get an i5-3570K . . .
> 
> edit: yes i know you said "average" and my PSU is above that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but honestly that is just much more myth that fact.
Click to expand...

Efficiency doesn't matter? like bronze, and 80+ and all that. couldn't the voltage of a less efficient psu add to the degrading process?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Efficiency doesn't matter? like bronze, and 80+ and all that. couldn't the voltage of a less efficient psu add to the degrading process?


a less efficient PSU can absolutely cause a "lesser life expectancy" since it will be generating more heat.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Efficiency doesn't matter? like bronze, and 80+ and all that. couldn't the voltage of a less efficient psu add to the degrading process?
> 
> 
> 
> a less efficient PSU can absolutely cause a "lesser life expectancy" since it will be generating more heat.
Click to expand...

Is this coming from the higher power draw it pulls from the wall?


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah, it has a higher loss. That loss has to go somewhere, which is heat. So, the less efficient it is, the hotter it gets. Generally speaking,

Btw, my card is getting pretty close to the max now. 1.300v in MSI AB - 1.256-1.264v load, at 1280Mhz core and 1600Mhz VRAM now. (+200) seems to be stable. Looped Fire Strike Extreme for 1.5 hours, played some BF4 @ 125% res scale Ultra settings (2x AA though) and not a glitch or crash to see. 1293Mhz crashed in minutes though so.. 1280 might be cutting it really close.

And @ your reply to my post about your CPU OC, CPU Power Thermal Control isn't really a big deal. It's just the temperature setpoint for the VRM's on which it throttles. The VRM's however don't even get close to that temp, i'd be suprized if they make it half way in 24h of Prime95 AVX..

I'm back to being stable @ 49x102.1 (5004Mhz) with RAM at 2178Mhz 9-10-10-21-120-1T. Takes me +0.275v offset vCore (1.456v load), 1.10v VCCSA, 1.20v VCCIO, 1.700v DRAM, 1.10v PCH, 1.6500v PLL.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> V-Pro is pretty equal to the Gene-Z in terms of VRM phases and such eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also a €200 board..
> But, PSU would make more sense as the lighter GTX770 can run at all maxed OC's with full open LLC and 1.30v just fine.
> It takes less power with all that full open then the 780 does with just 1.212v..
> EDIT: K so, the XFX has enough cables. Barely. It's now running on the XFX. Time to put some load on the beast..
> EDIT2: At what power target is your BIOS you just made for me set Occam? My card is now averaging 105% power draw on the settings that caused the reboots on the V700. That is with 1267Mhz core, +100Mhz RAM, 1.300v, no LLC hack used. Temps low-mid 70's.
> CPU is now looping LinX AVX as well. Low 70's with fan and pump speed on minimal.
> EDIT3: I cannot freaking believe this... It's been running flawlessly for the past 15 orso minutes...
> EDIT4: Make that an hour... So I fixed the problem.. PSU..
> Now, i'll talk to shilka whether the PSU just isn't powerful enough or broken.. I got the reciept and such so I can RMA anytime.
> EDIT5: Just played a few rounds of BF4 with CPU back to 5Ghz settings and GPU on 1280Mhz core 1.300v. Stable as a rock.. So wierd..


300W =100% => 600W max draw!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmn668*
> 
> I have 2 MSI GTX 780 Gaming OC's flashed with skyn3t's bios and 1.3v unlocked in AB. I have run the command lines individually on each of them to disable LLC and I have also tried Zawardo's utility. When I check the LLC status using MSIafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,DE and MSIafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,DE I get 00 result for each card so it seems the LLC is disabled but 1 card is at 1.325v and the other at 1.294v. I have them under custom water so not worried about temps and do not even plan to use them at 1.325v 24/7 but I really want it just for benching. The card with 1.294v is slower in benches at times almost by 100mhz and this is hurting my scores. Any thoughts please? Thanks


What are the cards voltages at idle without the LLC at 100% ( return code "00")?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please don't buy into the mularky. according to that _theory_ my 4+ year old NEO ECO 620 would be:
> 620-(620*.1) =558
> 558-(558*.1)= 502.2
> 502.2-(502.2*.1)= 451.98
> 451.98-(451.98*.1)= *406.782*
> now i just ran unigine valley with skyn3ts rev4 bios raising my TDP to 300 and using 108% power load; put 324 watts that and hit 95 watts on my i5-2400 running prime95 that (324+95) *419 watts* should have put me over the edge. besides looking at a cpu bottleneck (power, usage and frame rate jumped up and down) - nothing happened.
> what does "age" a capacitor is heat. a capacitor has a rated load life time @ a rated temp either 85c or 105c. time can vary from several thousand hours to tens of thousands of hours. (well there are some running 100,000) btw, we are talking FULL LOAD here. it is a general rule of thumb for ever 10c below the rated temp, a capacitor's life doubles.
> so:
> so a rated 85c 1,000 hours will last 2,000 hours @75c
> whereas a 105c cap with the same load life (1K) will last 8,000 hours (2000-10c, 4000-10c, 8000-10c)
> now look at PSU operating temps (~45c)
> the 85c will last 16,000 hours (16k/24(/365)) or 1.83 years (rounding up slightly)
> the 105c will last 64,000 hours or 7.3 years.
> can you guess why most PSUs seem to have a 2 or 5 year warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i think i'm going to microcenter soon and get an i5-3570K . . .
> edit: yes i know you said "average" and my PSU is above that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but honestly that is just much more myth that fact.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Is this coming from the higher power draw it pulls from the wall?


Listen to Lonniam, he knows...









Heat is electronics enemy number 1, semiconductors nemesis!!!








The lower the better!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## kylehatton

Just started overclocking the 780 Dual Classy. Using Unigine as my stress test and EVGA precision X for overclock I've managed to get my GPU +50 and my mem +170. Then I start noticing little things here and there popping up on the stress test. Don't know if i should keep pushing it or not. During gaming I run at about 68C. Any tips or tricks are welcome.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylehatton*
> 
> Just started overclocking the 780 Dual Classy. Using Unigine as my stress test and EVGA precision X for overclock I've managed to get my GPU +50 and my mem +170. Then I start noticing little things here and there popping up on the stress test. Don't know if i should keep pushing it or not. During gaming I run at about 68C. Any tips or tricks are welcome.


Which Unigine benchmark are you using? And which NV drivers?

There are known issues with Valley and the 340 series drivers is why I ask.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylehatton*
> 
> Just started overclocking the 780 Dual Classy. Using Unigine as my stress test and EVGA precision X for overclock I've managed to get my GPU +50 and my mem +170. Then I start noticing little things here and there popping up on the stress test. Don't know if i should keep pushing it or not. During gaming I run at about 68C. Any tips or tricks are welcome.


Up the voltage man!









Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file

Read my guide for pointers but disregard voltmods, LLC hacks and voltage tools, only the above works for your card up to 1,600V!








*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

@OccamRazor why does windows recognize my controller as a ncp_4206 as it is a 4208? maybe this is why the voltmod doesn't work?


----------



## kylehatton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Which Unigine benchmark are you using? And which NV drivers?
> 
> There are known issues with Valley and the 340 series drivers is why I ask.


Currently using 337.88 Driver and Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Up the voltage man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> Read my guide for pointers but disregard voltmods, LLC hacks and voltage tools, only the above works for your card up to 1,600V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> Ed
> Team skyn3t


Thanks for the guide! I'll start tampering more with it this weekend and try to convince myself to order my WC loop materials so I have them available for this weekend also!


----------



## brandotip

Good idea, I just took the plunge this weekend and ordered parts... This thread convinced me it was essential


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @OccamRazor why does windows recognize my controller as a ncp_4206 as it is a 4208? maybe this is why the voltmod doesn't work?


wow went through to uninstall drivers and realized i didn't have a driver installed. had the control panel and all but the driver was MIA. so going to try voltmodding again. and 1.3v unlocked. yep time to get a waterblock for this gpu. Also I got that random shutdown that occurs and doesn't give you bluescreen or anything and so i used the write command to up vrm/MOSFETs maximum current to 126.4% and the issue disappeared. Is there another solution that doesn't have to be done this way?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wow went through to uninstall drivers and realized i didn't have a driver installed. had the control panel and all but the driver was MIA. so going to try voltmodding again. and 1.3v unlocked. yep time to get a waterblock for this gpu. Also I got that random shutdown that occurs and doesn't give you bluescreen or anything and so i used the *write command to up vrm/MOSFETs maximum current to 126.4%* and the issue disappeared. Is there another solution that doesn't have to be done this way?


Be careful there... all commands are disabled every time you do a shutdown, get the voltmod running, 80% of all OC problems are solved by increasing voltage and as long you got the temperatures under control there is no problem with added voltages! Mosfets maximum current increase only works when the current IS needed when the card is loaded, but when it does it might burn your card with a heat spike when over 100%...
Your cards VRM's are better the reference but handle less current...








Those commands are good for fine tunning extreme OC's with extreme cold where heat is not an issue!








Now, go and do the voltmod and report back with good news!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wow went through to uninstall drivers and realized i didn't have a driver installed. had the control panel and all but the driver was MIA. so going to try voltmodding again. and 1.3v unlocked. yep time to get a waterblock for this gpu. Also I got that random shutdown that occurs and doesn't give you bluescreen or anything and so i used the *write command to up vrm/MOSFETs maximum current to 126.4%* and the issue disappeared. Is there another solution that doesn't have to be done this way?
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful there... all commands are disabled every time you do a shutdown, get the voltmod running, 80% of all OC problems are solved by increasing voltage and as long you got the temperatures under control there is no problem with added voltages! Mosfets maximum current increase only works when the current IS needed when the card is loaded, but when it does it might burn your card with a heat spike when over 100%...
> Your cards VRM's are better the reference but handle less current...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those commands are good for fine tunning extreme OC's with extreme cold where heat is not an issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, go and do the voltmod and report back with good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

It works perfectly at 1.256 i break 1300MHz easily. well actually before that but i went that high just testing with it. Temps are on the high side so i will wait for a waterblock for it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It works perfectly at 1.256 i break 1300MHz easily. well actually before that but i went that high just testing with it. Temps are on the high side so i will *wait for a waterblock for it*.


Smart move!








But if i were you i wouldn't use that command benching or gaming but thats just me...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It works perfectly at 1.256 i break 1300MHz easily. well actually before that but i went that high just testing with it. Temps are on the high side so i will *wait for a waterblock for it*.
> 
> 
> 
> Smart move!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if i were you i wouldn't use that command benching or gaming but thats just me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...

don't worry i will be running stock as all i needed to know was that it worked and that command is only used to stop the random shutdowns. I will assess every situation and not use it when i don't need it only when i am randomly shutting down. I guess i figured out the flaw in Gigabyte.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It works perfectly at 1.256 i break 1300MHz easily. well actually before that but i went that high just testing with it. Temps are on the high side so i will wait for a waterblock for it.


What is the highest voltage to run safely on ACX air cooler? I am currently running 1.225v and maxing about 70 to 72 degrees.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> What is the highest voltage to *run safely* on ACX air cooler? I am currently running 1.225v and maxing about 70 to 72 degrees.


Guess you didnt read my OC guide did you? Have a go, its all there: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guess you didnt read my OC guide did you? Have a go, its all there: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*


Is it still OK to disable LLC? I have seen in other threads you telling people not to use the LLC hack.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It works perfectly at 1.256 i break 1300MHz easily. well actually before that but i went that high just testing with it. Temps are on the high side so i will wait for a waterblock for it.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the highest voltage to run safely on ACX air cooler? I am currently running 1.225v and maxing about 70 to 72 degrees.
Click to expand...

1.212v occam posted this all over so people don't miss it. your card temps may be fine but vrm's get way hotter by 20c to 30c and up as the 20c-30c is a average


----------



## Imprezzion

Haha as usual i'm taking the dangerous route again... I've been running 1.30v on my ACX for the past 3-4 days. On 100% fanspeed temps are behaving just fine for the core. high 60's to low 70's.. No idea what the VRM's are doing but card seems to be stable..

I'm not keeping it for long anyway cause I should have a R9 290X Windforce3X from Gigabyte tomorrow. if the package delivery service doesn't mess up again like they are prone to do here..

EDIT: The 290X is getting WAAAAY too hot for my taste. Hell even on 100% fanspeed and stock clocks it gets hotter then the ACX does at 1.30v..

But k. I hear a lot of talk about not going 1.30v under air. However, has anyone actually really tested this long-term? Has a card other then the bad batch of HoF's actually died running 1.30v @ 100% fan load?


----------



## spin5000

Is 1160 MHz core (memory is stock 7000 MHz, I almost never OC any GPU memory frequencies, it always seems to quickly affect stability and hardly seems to bring actual in-game FPS improvements relative to additional core-clock frequencies regardless of GPU model) at just 1.175v and 100% stable a good OC for the 780 Ti? Is that just average, damn good, bad, or??...........

ASUS DirectCU II OC and EVGA Superclocked (reference style)


----------



## jchon930

crap, touched my fans with my finger accidentally which stopped the fans for a second. How weak/sensitive are the ACX cooler fans? everything still runs fine though....


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> crap, touched my fans with my finger accidentally which stopped the fans for a second. How weak/sensitive are the ACX cooler fans? everything still runs fine though....


Done that on many GPUs. Never messed anything up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Is 1160 MHz core (memory is stock 7000 MHz, I almost never OC any GPU memory frequencies, it always seems to quickly affect stability and hardly seems to bring actual in-game FPS improvements relative to additional core-clock frequencies regardless of GPU model) at just 1.175v and 100% stable a good OC for the 780 Ti? Is that just average, damn good, bad, or??...........
> 
> ASUS DirectCU II OC and EVGA Superclocked (reference style)


thats sweet and that means if you wan't to go higher you could do so easily with a mod.


----------



## jchon930




----------



## zodden

I have a question about the modded bios. I have one of the MSI 6GB 780 GTX. Can I flash the bios with the skynet or is that not for this version of the 780?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodden*
> 
> I have a question about the modded bios. I have one of the MSI 6GB 780 GTX. Can I flash the bios with the skynet or is that not for this version of the 780?


none are for the 6GB yet. those are still in the works as they are too new.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> none are for the 6GB yet. those are still in the works as they are too new.


Once released for the 6Gb versions will it work on the EVGA model?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Once released for the 6Gb versions will it work on the EVGA model?


I am currently beta testing a bios for the new 6GB cards provided to me by Occam/Skyn3t. It works great so far, so hopefully it will be released soon.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> none are for the 6GB yet. those are still in the works as they are too new.
> 
> 
> 
> Once released for the 6Gb versions will it work on the EVGA model?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Once released for the 6Gb versions will it work on the EVGA model?
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently beta testing a bios for the new 6GB cards provided to me by Occam/Skyn3t. It works great so far, so hopefully it will be released soon.
Click to expand...

yeah team skyn3t is awesome so the bios will run excellently


----------



## amlett

I'm beta testing too in an EVGA 780 SC ACX 6GB. Today when I arrive home I'll test a second version (I supose the same jon6113 is using now). First one was almost perfect, I'm sure this evening the second one will work without issues.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Is it still OK to disable LLC? I have seen in other threads you telling people not to use the LLC hack.


What i found (and other's as wise asses as me too!







) is that the power spikes overshoot with LLC at 100% (return code "00") is actually higher than with LLC at default!
Ohms law states that *Current = Volts/Resistance*. It is resistance which generates the heat which we should be primarily afraid of. Providing 300W of power is better done on a higher voltage as this requires less current which means less resistance and therefore heat. If you lower the voltage you set then current will drop with it and vice versa as *V=IR*. The resistance is a material "constant" (it will vary with temperature) so you cant decrease the voltage and increase the current simultaneously.
What i am saying is *leave LLC at default and up the voltage, while having the card as cold as possible*!









You can try it but i dont think its ok anymore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodden*
> 
> I have a question about the modded bios. I have one of the MSI 6GB 780 GTX. Can I flash the bios with the skynet or is that not for this version of the 780?


Send me your MSI 6GB 780 GTX bios ASAP!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Once released for the 6Gb versions will it work on the EVGA model?


skyn3t EVGA 780 6Gb bios is already ready for release!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I am currently beta testing a bios for the new 6GB cards provided to me by Occam/Skyn3t. It works great so far, so hopefully it will be released soon.


Yes it will!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah *team skyn3t is awesome* so the bios will run excellently


Thank you!









Cheers all

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I am currently beta testing a bios for the new 6GB cards provided to me by Occam/Skyn3t. It works great so far, so hopefully it will be released soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I'm beta testing too in an EVGA 780 SC ACX 6GB. Today when I arrive home I'll test a second version (I supose the same jon6113 is using now). First one was almost perfect, I'm sure this evening the second one will work without issues.


As soon as we release all the bios officially, please download the official version as it may contain last minute improvements ok?








Thank you both for your testings and you will be noted as beta testers in our pending release (my brother skyn3t is very thorough!







)

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Cerano

Ed, when will rev5 be out?


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What i found (and other's as wise asses as me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is that the power spikes overshoot with LLC at 100% (return code "00") is actually higher than with LLC at default!
> Ohms law states that *Current = Volts/Resistance*. It is resistance which generates the heat which we should be primarily afraid of. Providing 300W of power is better done on a higher voltage as this requires less current which means less resistance and therefore heat. If you lower the voltage you set then current will drop with it and vice versa as *V=IR*. The resistance is a material "constant" (it will vary with temperature) so you cant decrease the voltage and increase the current simultaneously.
> What i am saying is *leave LLC at default and up the voltage, while having the card as cold as possible*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try it but i dont think its ok anymore
> Send me your MSI 6GB 780 GTX bios ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t EVGA 780 6Gb bios is already ready for release!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Good to hear! Thank you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Ed, when will rev5 be out?


As soon as all beta testers report in and my Brother skyn3t pulls the "trigger"!


----------



## Ziver

Nice, i'm waiting for Ref. Asus GTX 780


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As soon as all beta testers report in and my Brother skyn3t pulls the "trigger"!


Can i please beta test your rev5?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Nice, i'm waiting for Ref. Asus GTX 780


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Can i please beta test your rev5?


Send your bios Gentleman!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## zodden

Quote:


> Send me your MSI 6GB 780 GTX bios ASAP!


Opps did I say MSI! I meant to say I have the Evga.


----------



## kingjms

Can I try the EVGA GTX 780 SC 6B bios? Thanks!


----------



## djgrimey

I'm not sure but I been hearing that there is going to be a 780 Ti 6GB version? Is there any truth to this? Supposedly AMD is dropping a 8GB version of the 290x and that's why there might be a 780 Ti 6GB version released.


----------



## kylehatton

Kind if going on the same topic, would it be worth it to do the upgrade program from my 780 dual classified sc to a TI or even the kingpin edition or should I just possibly hold out for 8xx? Trade up would be about +300 for kingpin.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylehatton*
> 
> Kind if going on the same topic, would it be worth it to do the upgrade program from my 780 dual classified sc to a TI or even the kingpin edition or should I just possibly hold out for 8xx? Trade up would be about +300 for kingpin.


I'd only switch to an EVGA 780 6GB in your case. The skyn3t bios will be out soon for that GPU if you are into overclocking. a 780 TI/Kingpin this late in the game is just a waste of money.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'd only switch to an EVGA 780 6GB in your case. The skyn3t bios will be out soon for that GPU if you are into overclocking. a 780 TI/Kingpin this late in the game is just a waste of money.


He can't step up to the same class gpu with different ram.. It must be a different class unless it's 780-> 780ti. EVGA gives the example of not being able to step up from GTX 460 768gb ram -> GTX 460 1gb ram.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> He can't step up to the same class gpu with different ram.. It must be a different class unless it's 780-> 780ti. EVGA gives the example of not being able to step up from GTX 460 768gb ram -> GTX 460 1gb ram.


That's weird. I have the same card and I have the option to step up to a 780 6gb.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's weird. I have the same card and I have the option to step up to a 780 6gb.


You might be able to enter the queue with it selected but who knows if EVGA will stick to SOP when it's time to review the step up for authorization. They've been lenient for me in the past so who knows


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> You might be able to enter the queue with it selected but who knows if EVGA will stick to SOP when it's time to review the step up for authorization. They've been lenient for me in the past so who knows


If you have an EVGA GTX 780 3GB, you CAN step up the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB card. I did it myself recently.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> If you have an EVGA GTX 780 3GB, you CAN step up the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB card. I did it myself recently.


Well that's good news! They need to update their FAQ


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjms*
> 
> Can I try the EVGA GTX 780 SC 6B bios? Thanks!


Sorry but its already tested. we have all the feedback we need! Stay tuned for the release!
And thanks for stepping out for testing, next time perhaps!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send your bios Gentleman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks you, I sent it.


----------



## kylehatton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> If you have an EVGA GTX 780 3GB, you CAN step up the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB card. I did it myself recently.


Thanks for the replies! Would it be worth it going from a 780 classified to the SC 6gb? I do run a 3 monitor setup with 3 1080p monitors so I could understand the added mem but stock wise the sc is a little lower clocked than the classified. Granted I guess once I start learning more about the over clocking and what this skyn3t bios is it will probably be a negligible difference.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylehatton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> If you have an EVGA GTX 780 3GB, you CAN step up the EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB card. I did it myself recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies! Would it be worth it going from a 780 classified to the SC 6gb? I do run a 3 monitor setup with 3 1080p monitors so I could understand the added mem but stock wise the sc is a little lower clocked than the classified. Granted I guess once I start learning more about the over clocking and what this skyn3t bios is it will probably be a negligible difference.
Click to expand...

The classy is built to take a lot more voltage and so has a lot more headroom to oc while the sc version is normal components and so will not oc as high.


----------



## DADDYDC650

It's mostly a negligible difference unless you use the classy tool for much higher voltage which requires water cooling. What's not going to be negligible is when you run out of ram at high resolutions.


----------



## spin5000

Check this out....

My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day....

But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (lock-up with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11).

Such a small difference between my max core overclock at 1.175v and 1.212v. Very strange...

P.S. Memory clocks were kept at stock (7000 MHz) for all tests.

Such a small overclock difference between 1.175 and 1.212 volts. Do any of you guys have any opinions/comments on this? Is this rare, common?....


----------



## XyborgSweden

Ok, first up: A big thank you to all you guys helping out here. Certainly helps a guy like me. Always been interested in Tech but ended up studying for Finance/investment instead. Of course this meant that I am now, despite interest to learn far behind you guys and the magic you make happen. (Hey, atleast I can by all the toys I want now







)

I've been using the custom Skynet Bios for my ACX SC but... Even at 1,187v and 1167mhz core Clock it hits 75-77 degrees while playing games. Ambient temperature is around 22-23 and I use a H630 with 2x200mm fans as intake and Another 2 for evacuating the hot air. Aren't these temperature a bit high? Would a change of the thermal compound help?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XyborgSweden*
> 
> Ok, first up: A big thank you to all you guys helping out here. Certainly helps a guy like me. Always been interested in Tech but ended up studying for Finance/investment instead. Of course this meant that I am now, despite interest to learn far behind you guys and the magic you make happen. (Hey, atleast I can by all the toys I want now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I've been using the custom Skynet Bios for my ACX SC but... Even at 1,187v and 1167mhz core Clock it hits 75-77 degrees while playing games. Ambient temperature is around 22-23 and I use a H630 with 2x200mm fans as intake and Another 2 for evacuating the hot air. Aren't these temperature a bit high? Would a change of the thermal compound help?


change the TIM and also make a custom fan profile in a oc software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It's mostly a negligible difference unless you use the classy tool for much higher voltage which requires water cooling. What's not going to be negligible is when you run out of ram at high resolutions.


Yeah but evbot and classy tools makes it inevitable. you will more than likely go to water if yo can afford this and with all that potential you can't help not using it and so will go to water.


----------



## steveTA1983

Question for you guys....i have a pny 780 with modded bios (skyn3t) and did the afterburner mod to 1.3v. It runs great at 1267mhz core, 1750mhz ram (could go more, but it gets toasty). On afterburner the voltage slider goes to 1300 (which its set at), but gpu-z only reads 1.15v. In afterburner, the voltage monitor in the info panel reads "0". I know something is working because i could not get these clocks game stable before doing the vmod, but other than the slider in afterburner there is no evidence that it really is 1.3v. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## looniam

like this:


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah but evbot and classy tools makes it inevitable. you will more than likely go to water if yo can afford this and with all that potential you can't help not using it and so will go to water.


I can afford 2x 780 Classy's. I'm still not going to water cool. I bought it because I wanted the best overclocking card on air. I'm sure others bought one for the same reason.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah but evbot and classy tools makes it inevitable. you will more than likely go to water if yo can afford this and with all that potential you can't help not using it and so will go to water.
> 
> 
> 
> I can afford 2x 780 Classy's. I'm still not going to water cool. I bought it because I wanted the best overclocking card on air. I'm sure others bought one for the same reason.
Click to expand...

give me one and i'm going water as i wan't the best and i am poor so i will do whats best to keep them for years. $1200 you might as well pay $220 for the waterblocks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me one and i'm going water as i wan't the best and i am poor so i will do whats best to keep them for years. $1200 you might as well pay $220 for the waterblocks.


If you are poor you are better off buying 2 used 7970's/R9-280x. Heck, you can even find 2x R9-280x brand new for less than 1 GTX 780 Classy. That will give you better performance and for less money. If you think about it, you shouldn't be spending your money on a graphics card if you are poor.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you are poor you are better off buying 2 used 7970's/R9-280x. Heck, you can even find 2x R9-280x brand new for less than 1 GTX 780 Classy. That will give you better performance and for less money. If you think about it, you shouldn't be spending your money on a graphics card if you are poor.


Its like people on food stamps wearing $200 shoes and a $300 coat. But can't afford a gallon of milk out of pocket. Its not being poor. Its poor money management.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> like this:


Thank you!!! Should have looked there to see if it was checked first


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Its like people on food stamps wherein $200 shoes and a $300 coat. But can't afford a gallon of milk out of pocket. Its not being poor. Its poor money management.


My economics degree loves this statement so much. But I still buy PC components living paycheck to paycheck haha


----------



## looniam

socio-economic discussions can exit stage left please.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me one and i'm going water as i wan't the best and i am poor so i will do whats best to keep them for years. $1200 you might as well pay $220 for the waterblocks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are poor you are better off buying 2 used 7970's/R9-280x. Heck, you can even find 2x R9-280x brand new for less than 1 GTX 780 Classy. That will give you better performance and for less money. If you think about it, you shouldn't be spending your money on a graphics card if you are poor.
Click to expand...

lol different types of ways to spend money and still be poor lol. Paychecks hard earned wihout any assistance and nobody efforts helping me allows me to spend hard earned cash on what i wan't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you are poor you are better off buying 2 used 7970's/R9-280x. Heck, you can even find 2x R9-280x brand new for less than 1 GTX 780 Classy. That will give you better performance and for less money. If you think about it, you shouldn't be spending your money on a graphics card if you are poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Its like people on food stamps wearing $200 shoes and a $300 coat. But can't afford a gallon of milk out of pocket. Its not being poor. Its poor money management.
Click to expand...

what i said above no assistance as i don't believe i need it. poor is not what assistance you have available its a state of person and is not just a take care of yourself thing. its a state of comfort.
poor
po͝or,pôr/Submit
adjective
1.
lacking sufficient money to live at a standard considered comfortable or normal in a society.

Hence the standard considered comfortable is pretty high here in america. This rig however is my jewel and sanity as i get to keep tweaking and its also my job lol.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Now we're defining what it means to be poor? This went off topic fast.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Now we're defining what it means to be poor? This went off topic fast.


it went off topic the moment you told someone what they should or shouldn't do with their money. and it went further off topic when it was ignorantly posted that poor meant being on food stamps.

now lets move on.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it went off topic the moment you told someone what they should or shouldn't do with their money. and it went further off topic when it was ignorantly posted that poor meant being on food stamps.
> 
> now lets move on.


No need to add to your 2 cents if you want us to move on.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> []No need to add to your 2 cents if you want us to move on.


LOL. i guess you like telling people what to do.

you post your opinion, i post mine - see how that works?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> LOL. i guess you like telling people what to do.
> 
> you post your opinion, i post mine - see how that works?


I don't remember telling you to do anything. Just posted my opinion. Take a chill pill or something.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I don't remember telling you to do anything. Just posted my opinion. Take a chill pill or something.


now you told me to do 2 things.

what should i do first? not give my 2 cents or take a chill pill?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Someone is sensitive, lol. Maybe you need some more sleep. I don't want to get written up so I'll stop while I'm ahead. You should as well.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Someone is sensitive, lol. Maybe you need some more sleep. I don't want to get written up so I'll stop while I'm ahead. You should as well.


not feeling sensitive at all and got plenty of sleep but thanks for your _suggestion._ though i don't see why you're afraid of getting an infraction. but, yeah maybe you ought to stop.


----------



## fredocini

Soooo....

OT: I played a bit of Crysis 3 on my 780's and my top card can hit 93 degrees celcius in about 20 min LOL. If you look at the pics in my sig rig there is plenty of airflow getting in between my cards as I pretty much stuck a fan in between the gap where the GPU reference cooler intake is. As posted earlier by someone, changing the TIM may make a difference. Has anyone tried this out and how drastic is the difference? I have warranty on both my cards with a local computer shop and I wouldn't want to void that by removing the cooler.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Soooo....
> 
> OT: I played a bit of Crysis 3 on my 780's and my top card can hit 93 degrees celcius in about 20 min LOL. If you look at the pics in my sig rig there is plenty of airflow getting in between my cards as I pretty much stuck a fan in between the gap where the GPU reference cooler intake is. As posted earlier by someone, changing the TIM may make a difference. Has anyone tried this out and how drastic is the difference? I have warranty on both my cards with a local computer shop and I wouldn't want to void that by removing the cooler.


changing the tim might help ut if you are hitting that in 20 minutes i don't think anything other than better cooling will help. Better tim would just postpone it for about 5 minutes.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> changing the tim might help ut if you are hitting that in 20 minutes i don't think anything other than better cooling will help. Better tim would just postpone it for about 5 minutes.


Yeah, I figured... Looks like I might consider exploring water cooling now!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> changing the tim might help ut if you are hitting that in 20 minutes i don't think anything other than better cooling will help. Better tim would just postpone it for about 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I figured... Looks like I might consider exploring water cooling now!
Click to expand...

good luck


----------



## sonsonate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Soooo....
> 
> OT: I played a bit of Crysis 3 on my 780's and my top card can hit 93 degrees celcius in about 20 min LOL. If you look at the pics in my sig rig there is plenty of airflow getting in between my cards as I pretty much stuck a fan in between the gap where the GPU reference cooler intake is. As posted earlier by someone, changing the TIM may make a difference. Has anyone tried this out and how drastic is the difference? I have warranty on both my cards with a local computer shop and I wouldn't want to void that by removing the cooler.


Took a look and your rig looks pretty well optimized for airflow. What's your ambient temperature? Voltage, VSync on/off?


----------



## skyn3t

vBios official update 07/13/2014
Read for download @ OP
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> All 780 vBios B1
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> 
> 780 Inno3d 80.10.3A.00.1B
> 780 Poseidon 80.80.21.00.71
> 780 Zotac AMP! Bios 80.80.21.00.42
> 780 ZOTAC OC 80.80.21.00.48
> 780 EVGA 6Gb 80.80.58.00.82
> Thanks for all of you to continue supporting this thread.
> Thanks to my brother Occamrazor for Thread support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best for you.
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Whats the peformance increase with every bump of 100 mhz on the GPU clock?


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios official update 07/13/2014
> Read for download @ OP


Thank you so much!


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Whats the peformance increase with every bump of 100 mhz on the GPU clock?


.....100mhz, no? Lol... Just remember that it gets rounded to the nearest interval of 13


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> .....100mhz, no? Lol... Just remember that it gets rounded to the nearest interval of 13


Sorry for the confusion, not overclocking every 100mhz but just in general if the GPU clock reaches every 100mhz. Unless there is a big performance increase on every 13mhz.


----------



## kingjms

Hell guys and thanks team skyn3t for the EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB bios it works great! I had a quick question, how do you get LLC to disable with multiple GPU's? My primary card has LLC disabled but the 2nd GPU will not disable it. Ive tried all the tools in the 1st post and some individual commands but it still wont go passed 1.294v while the main card is running at 1.325. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, not overclocking every 100mhz but just in general if the GPU clock reaches every 100mhz. Unless there is a big performance increase on every 13mhz.


For most people, you are only going to get about an extra 100mhz over stock. That's assuming your card is factory overclocked. Extreme cooling is an obvious exception, but most people won't see much more that 100-150 over the factory settings.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> For most people, you are only going to get about an extra 100mhz over stock. That's assuming your card is factory overclocked. Extreme cooling is an obvious exception, but most people won't see much more that 100-150 over the factory settings.


Thanks for chiming in REP+







but my question is, what is the average FPS increase per say you are able to over clock around 100-150mhz. I know it can be subjective but rough estimate for an average build.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

It varries. I have seen nothing to as much as about 10fps. Might be some that go a bit more. Even with triple 780s I don't se much gain in the over clock in most games. Maybe 10-20fps most of the time. But that's at 5760x1080. Again, some games by respond better, but that's what I have seen with my hardware in my games.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjms*
> 
> Hell guys and thanks team skyn3t for the EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB bios it works great! I had a quick question, how do you get LLC to disable with multiple GPU's? My primary card has LLC disabled but the 2nd GPU will not disable it. Ive tried all the tools in the 1st post and some individual commands but it still wont go passed 1.294v while the main card is running at 1.325. Thanks in advance.


These are the commands for both cards:

"msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,DE" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,DE"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,DE" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,DE"

It must return code "00" for LLC to be at 100%

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> It varries. I have seen nothing to as much as about 10fps. Might be some that go a bit more. Even with triple 780s I don't se much gain in the over clock in most games. Maybe 10-20fps most of the time. But that's at 5760x1080. Again, some games by respond better, but that's what I have seen with my hardware in my games.


REP+







again, I see, ok, just wanted to see what overclocking will do if overclock is around 100-150mhz.


----------



## brandotip

So I just got my second RMA on my GTX 780 ACX (2782 sku) and this is the best one yet... Switched from Hynix to samsung memory and at the same +50mv, +156core, +500mem overclocks it performs noticeably better than both my previous cards. ASIC qualities were 64, 58, 78 respectively. I also just saw he mailman which means my ek backplate will be here, which means I'm good to go on plumbing the depths tomorrow...... Correction, mailman just knocked on door to hand deliver my backplate as I'm typing this haha so stoked"!









Oh yea also the new cards bios is a 3A rev.... Is there anything as of now to know about flashing with that particular stock bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So I just got my second RMA on my GTX 780 ACX (2782 sku) and this is the best one yet... Switched from Hynix to samsung memory and at the same +50mv, +156core, +500mem overclocks it performs noticeably better than both my previous cards. ASIC qualities were 64, 58, 78 respectively. I also just saw he mailman which means my ek backplate will be here, which means I'm good to go on plumbing the depths tomorrow...... Correction, mailman just knocked on door to hand deliver my backplate as I'm typing this haha so stoked"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea also the new cards bios is a 3A rev.... Is there anything as of now to know about flashing with that particular stock bios?


You have my flash guide in my SIG!









If anything goes wrong with the flash:


Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have my flash guide in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything goes wrong with the flash:
> 
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Haha thanks Ed! I've used the guide for all my over clocking and overvolting on my first two 780's but the were 80.80 not 80.3A.... I remember seeing some posts about windows 8.1 and 3A so I figured I'd ask again... Also the 3A bios is a lil different from the Rev 4 bios... My question was more of what difference should I be expecting between the two


----------



## NeoandGeo

Just flashed the ACX 6GB BIOS and everything is working great. What was the original max voltage for the card? I could never get stable over 1,110mhz, hoping to finally break past that wall.


----------



## steveTA1983

Do you all think its safe to run a PNY reference 780 @1267mhz core and 6.9mhz mem using the skynet bios and the afterburner mod? I have the voltage set at 1.28 (goes to 1.21ish while idle) and temps are at 36-40c idle and 60-70c gaming. Running heaven gets it mid-high 80's. I use v-sync on all my games as to not stress the card to much. Asic is 76.2. Think these setting are within the safe range using the stock (titan) cooler? No plan on upgrading anytime soon so just getting opinions


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Do you all think its safe to run a PNY reference 780 @1267mhz core and 6.9mhz mem using the skynet bios and the afterburner mod? I have the voltage set at 1.28 (goes to 1.21ish while idle) and temps are at 36-40c idle and 60-70c gaming. Running heaven gets it mid-high 80's. I use v-sync on all my games as to not stress the card to much. Asic is 76.2. Think these setting are within the safe range using the stock (titan) cooler? No plan on upgrading anytime soon so just getting opinions


I run 1267 1.212 every time I game and 6.6 on memory


----------



## steveTA1983

So you think as long as temps are say less than 80c while gaming it should be ok for awhile? It goes to 1.28v while gaming and does not go lower than 1.21 even when idling. I know excessive voltage can kill a card....


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> So you think as long as temps are say less than 80c while gaming it should be ok for awhile? It goes to 1.28v while gaming and does not go lower than 1.21 even when idling. I know excessive voltage can kill a card....


Be careful on air... We've had one fellow fry his card at 1.24 but that's the lowest case scenario reported thus far. Also keep in mind if your gpu is 80*c then your VRMs are most definitely over 110*C which can be very detrimental, especially if they unsolder themselves









Try setting a more aggressive fan curve in AB.... Mine is set to 100% @ 55*c


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> So you think as long as temps are say less than 80c while gaming it should be ok for awhile? It goes to 1.28v while gaming and does not go lower than 1.21 even when idling. I know excessive voltage can kill a card....


These cards are made for OCing and I dont see anything happening to your card if so just return it with warranty ....


----------



## steveTA1983

I ha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Be careful on air... We've had one fellow fry his card at 1.24 but that's the lowest case scenario reported thus far. Also keep in mind if your gpu is 80*c then your VRMs are most definitely over 110*C which can be very detrimental, especially if they unsolder themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try setting a more aggressive fan curve in AB.... Mine is set to 100% @ 55*c


I have the fan set to reach 100% at like 78c, so im taking your advice


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> These cards are made for OCing and I dont see anything happening to your card if so just return it with warranty ....


Pny does have a lifetime warranty, and i did register it, so i guess if worse comes to worse, if i can, flash stock bios back and off she goes







thanks, and thanks to you also brandotip, gonna set that curve now


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Haha thanks Ed! I've used the guide for all my over clocking and overvolting on my first two 780's but the were 80.80 not 80.3A.... I remember seeing some posts about windows 8.1 and 3A so I figured I'd ask again... Also the 3A bios is a lil different from the Rev 4 bios... My question was more of what difference should I be expecting between the two


2 different GPU chips A1 and B1. with different bios (.36.37 and 3A for the A1 and .80.80 for the B1) B1 has more OC headroom with lower voltage!
The issue with windows 8.1 was the higher default clocks 1137mhz was causing BSOD's, bad microsoft, bad boy...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Do you all think its safe to run a PNY reference 780 @1267mhz core and 6.9mhz mem using the skynet bios and the afterburner mod? I have the voltage set at 1.28 (goes to 1.21ish while idle) and temps are at 36-40c idle and 60-70c gaming. Running heaven gets it mid-high 80's. I use v-sync on all my games as to not stress the card to much. Asic is 76.2. Think these setting are within the safe range using the stock (titan) cooler? No plan on upgrading anytime soon so just getting opinions


Dont go over 1,212V with air cooling... its a gamble... its not the voltage, its the heat caused by the resistance to the current "induced" by the increase of voltage...

Read my article about it:

_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Pny does have a *lifetime warranty*, and i did register it, so i guess if worse comes to worse, if i can, flash stock bios back and off she goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, and thanks to you also brandotip, gonna set that curve now


IF they honour it like EVGA does...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I ha
> I have the fan set to reach 100% at like 78c, so im taking your advice


You want it to be at 100% long before that if you are overvolting, mine is at 100% from 55c on up.. Team Skynet actually suggests always being at 100% if flashing the bios (Ed's advanced gk110 guide)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Pny does have a lifetime warranty, and i did register it, so i guess if worse comes to worse, if i can, flash stock bios back and off she goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, and thanks to you also brandotip, gonna set that curve now


If your card fry's you will not be able to flash it and you will be SoL.

Well I just researched that warranty a bit and well...
http://www.pny.com/products/quadro/warr.asp?war=

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1738538

Checking their website they already have the 680 as a legacy product so I'd try and get an RMA in sooner rather than later









I would just call PNY today and ask as many questions about the policy as possible as others have had mixed dealings with their offerings in the past (some good some not).

Good news is that your air cooler actually covers some VRMs unlike most! But you def still need to be careful as VRM temps can easily be 20-30c higher than core temps.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 2 different GPU chips A1 and B1. with different bios (.36.37 and 3A for the A1 and .80.80 for the B1) B1 has more OC headroom with lower voltage!
> The issue with windows 8.1 was the higher default clocks 1137mhz was causing BSOD's, bad microsoft, bad boy...


Alrighty thank you! I have A1 3A but I am installing an EK-FCC GTX 78 ti block and backplate today so I can throw some serious voltage at it


----------



## steveTA1983

I set it to spin at 100% at 55c. I ran valley and it got up to like 70c. Gaming it stays less than 66. When gaming i use vysnc and power usage stays below 70 in most cases. I use my 46in lcd as a monitor, so [email protected], no reason not to use vsync since basically every game can run maxed out with fps to spare


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I set it to spin at 100% at 55c. I ran valley and it got up to like 70c. Gaming it stays less than 66. When gaming i use vysnc and power usage stays below 70 in most cases. I use my 46in lcd as a monitor, so [email protected], no reason not to use vsync since basically every game can run maxed out with fps to spare


Sounds about right


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Sounds about right


. Thanks for the info/advice, much appreciated!


----------



## FatPiNi

Hi guys,
I've bought an used GTX 780 from gigabyte (GV-N780OC-3GD Rev. 2.0). The previous owner had flashed a Skyn3t bios onto that card but he does not remember which one, the card is from October, so maybe it's the rev 3. Is there a way to know what version is on and, by looking to original bios, what version was on it? because it seems in the Gigabyte download page that should have been with the 80.80.31.00.0D. I can upload the original bios he sent me over email and the one is now on the card i can sotre it via GPU-Z. Let me know if you can help me guys. Thank you!

Ciao
Ignazio


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatPiNi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I've bought an used GTX 780 from gigabyte (GV-N780OC-3GD Rev. 2.0). The previous owner had flashed a Skyn3t bios onto that card but he does not remember which one, the card is from October, so maybe it's the rev 3. Is there a way to know what version is on and, by looking to original bios, what version was on it? because it seems in the Gigabyte download page that should have been with the 80.80.31.00.0D. I can upload the original bios he sent me over email and the one is now on the card i can sotre it via GPU-Z. Let me know if you can help me guys. Thank you!
> 
> Ciao
> Ignazio


You can open the bios on the card with Kepler Bios Tweaker and compare it to each Rev for that card. That program have a checksum of the bios, so you can tell really easy if its the same bios o not.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772

Cheers!


----------



## QAKE

Finally finished my build featuring 2x GTX780 Poseidon, both air and water cooled.


----------



## pez

Looks great, and I love the Borderlands reference







.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks great, and I love the *Borderlands reference*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha you find it!


----------



## Prophet4NO1

What are you using to manage the cables?


----------



## QAKE

Lutro0 Stealth Cablecomb. They're a bit fragile, but if you handle them with care, no problem.

Ensourced.net have some different combs, and with those you don't have to unplug all your cables


----------



## XyborgSweden

Ok, so Another question for you guys: When you increase the voltage in AB, does that increase the voltage to the VRAM as well, or just the core? I'm just wondering if increased voltage might lead to me being able to pursue a higher overclock on the memory as well?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XyborgSweden*
> 
> Ok, so Another question for you guys: When you increase the voltage in AB, does that increase the voltage to the VRAM as well, or just the core? I'm just wondering if increased voltage might lead to me being able to pursue a higher overclock on the memory as well?


Higher voltages will affect every component on the card itself. In my experience it is always worth it to overclock the RAM as well, for instance you will see higher performance in synthetic benchmarks, as well as seen better performance in video games that use lots of vram


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XyborgSweden*
> 
> Ok, so Another question for you guys: When you increase the voltage in AB, does that increase the voltage to the VRAM as well, or just the core? I'm just wondering if increased voltage might lead to me being able to pursue a higher overclock on the memory as well?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Higher voltages will affect every component on the card itself. In my experience it is always worth it to overclock the RAM as well, for instance you will see higher performance in synthetic benchmarks, as well as seen better performance in video games that use lots of vram


Sorry but no! you can only control the core voltage with the NCP4206:



The memory voltage is done automatically by a second voltage controller NCP81172 but you have no control over it!











Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## oDizz82

Thinking of getting rid of my two 770's for a 780 or two. Any recommendations for a good overclocker?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Thinking of getting rid of my two 770's for a 780 or two. Any recommendations for a good overclocker?


my 780 lol but this gigabyte780 oc revision 2.0 is wicked and if i had watercooling i would hit 1400MHz with 1.3v but then there are the classy's and lightnings. still my 780 is a option.


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> my 780 lol but this gigabyte780 oc revision 2.0 is wicked and if i had watercooling i would hit 1400MHz with 1.3v but then there are the classy's and lightnings. still my 780 is a option.


Are the similar to OCing a 770?


----------



## XyborgSweden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but no! you can only control the core voltage with the NCP4206:
> 
> The memory voltage is done automatically by a second voltage controller NCP81172 but you have no control over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, that confirms my own theories. It seemed that voltage would not affect my VRAMs "overclockabillity".


----------



## FatPiNi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> You can open the bios on the card with Kepler Bios Tweaker and compare it to each Rev for that card. That program have a checksum of the bios, so you can tell really easy if its the same bios o not.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you! I have discovered i have the rev 3 installed and the vendor, don't know why, is EVGA even if the card is a Gigabyte







no a question, by looking into the original bios i've seen it was the 80.10.3A.00.2C while the one i can download from the Gigabyte site is the 80.80.31.00.0D (Link Gigabyte) is there a reason why the 2 bios version are different? i have a pic and it shows the chip . also, using the provided tool it shows the model and after there's a /f41 while the provided bios on the page are F61 and F71... sorry if those questions looks like dumb, but i'm pretty new to this think and, because i already have a flashed bios i would like to know all i can about it









Ciao!
Ignazio


----------



## spin5000

Check this out....

My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....

But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).

How can I do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v, but at 1.212v I can't even do 1215?

P.S. Memory clocks were kept at stock (7000 MHz) for all tests.

I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards...

Please help, something just doesn't seem right...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatPiNi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> You can open the bios on the card with Kepler Bios Tweaker and compare it to each Rev for that card. That program have a checksum of the bios, so you can tell really easy if its the same bios o not.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have discovered i have the rev 3 installed and the vendor, don't know why, is EVGA even if the card is a Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no a question, by looking into the original bios i've seen it was the 80.10.3A.00.2C while the one i can download from the Gigabyte site is the 80.80.31.00.0D (Link Gigabyte) is there a reason why the 2 bios version are different? i have a pic and it shows the chip . also, using the provided tool it shows the model and after there's a /f41 while the provided bios on the page are F61 and F71... sorry if those questions looks like dumb, but i'm pretty new to this think and, because i already have a flashed bios i would like to know all i can about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao!
> Ignazio
Click to expand...

don't know what you mean when you say the vendor is evga as gpu-z i'm sure is not telling you that and it says nvidia on the gpu and the gigabyte bios download suck because they don't have half the bios for their cards as they don't even have a bios for my card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v, but at 1.212v I can't even do 1215?
> 
> P.S. Memory clocks were kept at stock (7000 MHz) for all tests.
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards...
> 
> Please help, something just doesn't seem right...


when sli is enabled cards will not oc as stable as when ran in single card configurations. The way to do the oc is to run in single card setup and find the max on both cards as one card might not like higher oc's and then when you find the lower cards max oc enable sli and set your oc to 52MHz lower than that lower cards oc to ensure stability and make sure both cards are running that oc. It is purerly a waste to be oc'ing 780ti sli setup above the stock voltage anyway though as 2 of those is already overkill. Also this is the 780 thread not the 780ti thread.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but no! you can only control the core voltage with the NCP4206:
> 
> 
> 
> The memory voltage is done automatically by a second voltage controller NCP81172 but you have no control over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well go figure! my b


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FatPiNi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> You can open the bios on the card with Kepler Bios Tweaker and compare it to each Rev for that card. That program have a checksum of the bios, so you can tell really easy if its the same bios o not.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have discovered i have the rev 3 installed and the vendor, don't know why, is EVGA even if the card is a Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no a question, by looking into the original bios i've seen it was the 80.10.3A.00.2C while the one i can download from the Gigabyte site is the 80.80.31.00.0D (Link Gigabyte) is there a reason why the 2 bios version are different? i have a pic and it shows the chip . also, using the provided tool it shows the model and after there's a /f41 while the provided bios on the page are F61 and F71... sorry if those questions looks like dumb, but i'm pretty new to this think and, because i already have a flashed bios i would like to know all i can about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao!
> Ignazio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what you mean when you say the vendor is evga as gpu-z i'm sure is not telling you that and it says nvidia on the gpu and the gigabyte bios download suck because they don't have half the bios for their cards as they don't even have a bios for my card.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v, but at 1.212v I can't even do 1215?
> 
> P.S. Memory clocks were kept at stock (7000 MHz) for all tests.
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards...
> 
> Please help, something just doesn't seem right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when sli is enabled cards will not oc as stable as when ran in single card configurations. The way to do the oc is to run in single card setup and find the max on both cards as one card might not like higher oc's and then when you find the lower cards max oc enable sli and set your oc to 52MHz lower than that lower cards oc to ensure stability and make sure both cards are running that oc. It is purerly a waste to be oc'ing 780ti sli setup above the stock voltage anyway though as 2 of those is already overkill. Also this is the 780 thread not the 780ti thread.
Click to expand...

omg so sorry, totally didn't even realize the 780 Ti had it's own thread. Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FatPiNi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> You can open the bios on the card with Kepler Bios Tweaker and compare it to each Rev for that card. That program have a checksum of the bios, so you can tell really easy if its the same bios o not.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have discovered i have the rev 3 installed and the vendor, don't know why, is EVGA even if the card is a Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no a question, by looking into the original bios i've seen it was the 80.10.3A.00.2C while the one i can download from the Gigabyte site is the 80.80.31.00.0D (Link Gigabyte) is there a reason why the 2 bios version are different? i have a pic and it shows the chip . also, using the provided tool it shows the model and after there's a /f41 while the provided bios on the page are F61 and F71... sorry if those questions looks like dumb, but i'm pretty new to this think and, because i already have a flashed bios i would like to know all i can about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao!
> Ignazio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know what you mean when you say the vendor is evga as gpu-z i'm sure is not telling you that and it says nvidia on the gpu and the gigabyte bios download suck because they don't have half the bios for their cards as they don't even have a bios for my card.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Check this out....
> 
> My 780 Tis both run 1160 MHz core at 1.175v, 100% stable, all day, every day, all benchmarks....
> 
> But at 1.212v I can't even do 1215 MHz (haven't tried 1210 yet). I get a hard lock-up, with no BSOD or reboot or anything, just completely frozen, during 3D Mark 11 (sometimes in water demo, other times in a water test).
> 
> How can I do 1160 MHz @ 1.175v, but at 1.212v I can't even do 1215?
> 
> P.S. Memory clocks were kept at stock (7000 MHz) for all tests.
> 
> I'm using a reference-style EVGA 780 Ti SC, and an ASUS 780 Ti DC2 OC. I have the fans cranked to 100% constant on both cards...
> 
> Please help, something just doesn't seem right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when sli is enabled cards will not oc as stable as when ran in single card configurations. The way to do the oc is to run in single card setup and find the max on both cards as one card might not like higher oc's and then when you find the lower cards max oc enable sli and set your oc to 52MHz lower than that lower cards oc to ensure stability and make sure both cards are running that oc. It is purerly a waste to be oc'ing 780ti sli setup above the stock voltage anyway though as 2 of those is already overkill. Also this is the 780 thread not the 780ti thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg so sorry, totally didn't even realize the 780 Ti had it's own thread. Thanks
Click to expand...

no problem i said it because they can better help you there with some issues.


----------



## Serandur

Just a curious question, are there any 780 manufacturers/models that guarantee Hynix/Samsung VRAM or is Elpida a possibility with all of them? Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Just a curious question, are there any 780 manufacturers/models that guarantee Hynix/Samsung VRAM or is Elpida a possibility with all of them? Thanks.


I believe they all used elpida at some point. There may be specific models that are less likely to have elpida, like the 780 FTW I have, I've only ever heard of either Samsung or hynix ICs used on it. That is the only one I can think of that I've never read about having elipda, and that's not to say a FTW with elpida doesn't exist, I've just never heard of one, even some of the classys for a while used them.

There are some models that are almost guaranteed elpida, like the 780 HOF, and I think the rev2 gigabyte card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Just a curious question, are there any 780 manufacturers/models that guarantee Hynix/Samsung VRAM or is Elpida a possibility with all of them? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they all used elpida at some point. There may be specific models that are less likely to have elpida, like the 780 FTW I have, I've only ever heard of either Samsung or hynix ICs used on it. That is the only one I can think of that I've never read about having elipda, and that's not to say a FTW with elpida doesn't exist, I've just never heard of one, even some of the classys for a while used them.
> 
> There are some models that are almost guaranteed elpida, like the 780 HOF, and I think the rev2 gigabyte card.
Click to expand...

rev 2 isn't garaunteed elpida as they have samsung and hynix variants and actually the word out was that they didn't have elpida in that card but it turns out they have a few out there. you wouldn't knoww by loking at the cards page as they only have the bios up for the cards with samsung and hynix memory.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rev 2 isn't garaunteed elpida as they have samsung and hynix variants and actually the word out was that they didn't have elpida in that card but it turns out they have a few out there. you wouldn't knoww by loking at the cards page as they only have the bios up for the cards with samsung and hynix memory.


Ahh gotcha, so its another mixed bag like the classys then.

Pretty sure the Asus ROG Poseidon also used elpida.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> rev 2 isn't garaunteed elpida as they have samsung and hynix variants and actually the word out was that they didn't have elpida in that card but it turns out they have a few out there. you wouldn't knoww by loking at the cards page as they only have the bios up for the cards with samsung and hynix memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh gotcha, so its another mixed bag like the classys then.
> 
> Pretty sure the Asus ROG Poseidon also used elpida.
Click to expand...

yeah The elpida modules are not bad and can oc higher than hynix and samsung and run with tighter timings then the others but that ram needs a lot of voltage and watercooling. Elpida is a hardmodder's dream.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ahh gotcha, so its another mixed bag like the classys then.
> 
> Pretty sure the Asus ROG Poseidon also used elpida.


I was under the impressions that all the newest Classifieds would be either Hynix or Samsung. I think EVGA Jacob spoke of it in the Classified thread.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ahh gotcha, so its another mixed bag like the classys then.
> 
> Pretty sure the Asus ROG Poseidon also used elpida.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impressions that all the newest Classifieds would be either Hynix or Samsung. I think EVGA Jacob spoke of it in the Classified thread.
Click to expand...

me too. all the special cards don't have elpida but a classy would do well with elpida considering evbot and if it was built to allow alteration of the memory voltage.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> me too. all the special cards don't have elpida but a classy would do well with elpida considering evbot and if it was built to allow alteration of the memory voltage.


No. My first Classy had Elipda and it was a turd.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I was under the impressions that all the newest Classifieds would be either Hynix or Samsung. I think EVGA Jacob spoke of it in the Classified thread.


Yeah, anymore they should be either hynix or Samsung, for a while they did use elpida. Which is why I say its a mixed bag, if buying used or new old stock you could still get elpida.

If buying new today from a place like newegg or amazon that moves a lot of units they should be Samsung or Hynix.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> me too. all the special cards don't have elpida but a classy would do well with elpida considering evbot and if it was built to allow alteration of the memory voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> No. My first Classy had Elipda and it was a turd.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I was under the impressions that all the newest Classifieds would be either Hynix or Samsung. I think EVGA Jacob spoke of it in the Classified thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, anymore they should be either hynix or Samsung, for a while they did use elpida. Which is why I say its a mixed bag, if buying used or new old stock you could still get elpida.
> 
> If buying new today from a place like newegg or amazon that moves a lot of units they should be Samsung or Hynix.
Click to expand...

I do wish i had the skills and waterblock because elpida is a great clocker with voltages. Its just not low power friendly which is why it doesn't function well without a hardmod. everything nvidia is doing is about doing more at the same amount of power. if they upped memory power that thing would shine. Of course this means they have to step up the cooling game.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I do wish i had the skills and waterblock because elpida is a great clocker with voltages. Its just not low power friendly which is why it doesn't function well without a hardmod. everything nvidia is doing is about doing more at the same amount of power. if they upped memory power that thing would shine. Of course this means they have to step up the cooling game.


You are welcome to venture over to this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club and talk to the guys/gals that were unlucky enough to be stuck with a Classified with Elpida memory. The Classified controller does allow for memory voltage adjustment and if anything, adding voltage to Elipda memory did more harm than good. And this even applied to guys/gals who had full coverage water blocks and had really good temps.


----------



## max883

New Evga Presission X 5.0









GTX 780 SLi 1300.MHz GPU 7000.MHz Mem 1.3v







Looks Damn Nice 2


----------



## The EX1

780 classies are your best best for Samsung or Hynix memory. They had Elpida for a brief period of time due to supply shortages. I have Samsung in both of mine and they both clocked nearly 4 times higher than my Elpida did on my ref card. I am sitting at 7.5Ghz right now at the stock 1.60v .


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> New Evga Presission X 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780 SLi 1300.MHz GPU 7000.MHz Mem 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Damn Nice 2


Grats!


----------



## emreonal69

I have flashed skynet bios to 780 poseidon , but the card run at about 860mhz on load and when I overclock the gpu , core frequence is dropping like power limit reached , what is the problem ?
gpu : B1 Rev.
Mem : Elpida (its taking +450Mhz without any errors)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> I have flashed skynet bios to 780 poseidon , but the card run at about 860mhz on load and when I overclock the gpu , core frequence is dropping like power limit reached , what is the problem ?
> gpu : B1 Rev.
> Mem : Elpida (its taking +450Mhz without any errors)


Increase PT!

Read my OC guide for pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pgi947

Hopefully one of you kind gents can help me out here....

I'm trying to flash my 780's back to stock (phantoms, 2 of) from the skyn3t bios. The last time I did this, on a z87x-oc it all went fine, since then I've moved to a z97 xpower - this has a plx chip.

So using ezflash I flash i1 & i2 as i0 is the plx chip. It says the flash went fine and the bios revision changes accordingly. Only now nothing works, no sli options in nvcp, anything that tries to read info from the cards or start a 3d application causes a system hang and bsod.

The funny thing is, if I flash back to the modified bios everything works as intended again.

I've tried ddu and clean drivers, multiple sli bridges, now I'm out of ideas, so any help is welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Nark96

Sign me up, got my 780 Classy a few days ago for a new build


----------



## fredocini

Has anyone tried the new precision X 15 yet? I installed it earlier today to test it out and now the voltage slider can go up to 1.3v. I only have the skyn3t bios flashed on my cards and have done no volt mods... only problem is that the voltage doesn't downclock so i reverted back to precision x 4.2


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Has anyone tried the new precision X 15 yet? I installed it earlier today to test it out and now the voltage slider can go up to 1.3v. I only have the skyn3t bios flashed on my cards and have done no volt mods... only problem is that the voltage doesn't downclock so i reverted back to precision x 4.2


Buggy! stay away for now!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NeoandGeo

What is the best way to make sure that 1.212v is set at all times for a 780 6GB ACX while using Afterburner? GPU-Z is showing 1.075v while stressing the card, and Afterburner can't read the voltage or tune it.

Thanks again for the BIOS for the 6GB! Can't wait to see if I can break past the 1,125mhz wall with a bit more voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288123-quot-R290X-amp-R290-OVERCLOCKING-Result-Thread-quotdon't mind this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> What is the best way to make sure that 1.212v is set at all times for a 780 6GB ACX while using Afterburner? GPU-Z is showing 1.075v while stressing the card, and Afterburner can't read the voltage or tune it.


reinstall your driver maybe? that was my issue when it wouldn't read the voltage or tune it. then you shall be able to tune and monitor the gpu.


----------



## NeoandGeo

I did a clean install after I installed the BIOS. I was able to get 1.212v to show in GPU-Z while stressed after installing EVGA Precision and setting the voltage and then uninstalling. Wonder if it will stick?

EDIT: After uninstalling Precision X the voltage stuck until a restart, now it's back to 1.075v when stressed.

EDIT 2: I can keep the voltage after a restart if I have Precision installed and the "Start Up" option checked on the GUI itself and startup options for the monitoring disabled. Will there be any conflicts if I keep both installed like this, only using AB for monitoring?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> What is the best way to make sure that 1.212v is set at all times for a 780 6GB ACX while using Afterburner? GPU-Z is showing 1.075v while stressing the card, and Afterburner can't read the voltage or tune it.
> 
> Thanks again for the BIOS for the 6GB! Can't wait to see if I can break past the 1,125mhz wall with a bit more voltage.


give it +62mV in afterburner and hit apply should work (works for me on my 3GB 780's)


----------



## NeoandGeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> give it +62mV in afterburner and hit apply should work (works for me on my 3GB 780's)


Noted, thanks!

I will try reinstalling both MSI Afterburner and a clean install of my driver once the next Geforce set comes out. Maybe not reinstalling a fresh AB caused the voltage to not be controllable. But in the meantime can I use the configuration of both AB and Precision without conflicts? Seems to work alright so far.

Side note, I am coming from a 3GB 780, and the graph in AB still shows 3072 as the limit and won't draw correctly when I exceed 3GB. The OSD displays my memory usage correctly though, can this be fixed?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> Noted, thanks!
> 
> I will try reinstalling both MSI Afterburner and a clean install of my driver once the next Geforce set comes out. Maybe not reinstalling a fresh AB caused the voltage to not be controllable. But in the meantime can I use the configuration of both AB and Precision without conflicts? Seems to work alright so far.
> 
> Side note, I am coming from a 3GB 780, and the graph in AB still shows 3072 as the limit and won't draw correctly when I exceed 3GB. The OSD displays my memory usage correctly though, can this be fixed?


Uninstal AB and delete the install folder inside program files (x86) the issue you have is the old AB profiles still active!
reboot and re-install the latest AB!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NeoandGeo

I deleted the folder in Program Files (x86) and reinstalled AB 301, but I still can't use the voltage control even with the options enabled. The graph still only draws to 3072 max. There weren't any profiles in the folder after I initially uninstalled, maybe there are some in a different location that I'm missing?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> I deleted the folder in Program Files (x86) and reinstalled AB 301, but I still can't use the voltage control even with the options enabled. The graph still only draws to 3072 max. There weren't any profiles in the folder after I initially uninstalled, maybe there are some in a different location that I'm missing?


No, only registry, but i think you need to re-install drivers, you have a 6GB card and only 3GB are detected! Use DDU and then install the nvidia drivers!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NeoandGeo

I will do a complete overhaul when the next driver is released.









In the meantime, do you think I will run into any issues with both Precision and AB installed if Precision isn't doing any active monitoring?

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> I will do a complete overhaul when the next driver is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, do you think I will run into any issues with both Precision and AB installed if Precision isn't doing any active monitoring?
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!


You can use both! Just make sure the one you are not using to control the voltage has the: "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring" unticked in Settings!
That way you can have OSD/Hardware monitoring with AB and voltage control with PX!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NeoandGeo

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## brandotip

OK, got my sexy new EK full cover block on my gtx 780 and Im ready to flash! Again, it is a revision A1 bios 80.10.3A.00.80 (P2083-0020)... should I be downloading the Rev 3A bios? Also which volt mod/llc hack should I go with out of the three listed on page 1?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> OK, got my sexy new EK full cover block on my gtx 780 and Im ready to flash! Again, it is a revision A1 bios 80.10.3A.00.80 (P2083-0020)... should I be downloading the Rev 3A bios? Also which volt mod/llc hack should I go with out of the three listed on page 1?


Follow my Volt mod guide here but disregard the LLC hack: *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
Check out my OC guide if you haven't already: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
And of course you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my Flash guide! PM me about the bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## KingKwentyne

I want to say a big thank you to everyone who has contributed to this forum in any way. It has been alot of help. I have been able to clock my 780 6GB SC to 1300mhz comfortably and maintain great temps and stability. Thumbs up to you guys


----------



## Deders

Can anyone tell me whether the 12v reading in GPUz for my Asus 780 DCII OC should drop to 11.7x under load? is this kind of Vdroop normal or related to my PSU? It reads 12.05/6 when idle.


----------



## escalibur

Any status update regarding new bioses?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether the 12v reading in GPUz for my Asus 780 DCII OC should drop to 11.7x under load? is this kind of Vdroop normal or related to my PSU? It reads 12.05/6 when idle.


Its normal to drop under load! However, if it drops below 11,5/11V its not normal!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Any status update regarding new bioses?


All released, check the OP! If yours isn't among them PM me









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## EarlZ

Tried the new EVGA PRECX15 and my first card can be over volted to 1.300 while the second card is locked at 1.875 on the tool. I guess they still need to iron out bugs.. Going back to the prev version


----------



## NeoandGeo

With 1.212v I am able to successfully hit 1,184mhz over my previous 1,149 and stay stable with a +250 to the memory. With the default fan profile on 6GB ACX I top out at 80c on the core, any estimation on what my VRM temps would be, and what is the max core temp I should be willing to hit to stay safe at this voltage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> With 1.212v I am able to successfully hit 1,184mhz over my previous 1,149 and stay stable with a +250 to the memory. With the default fan profile on 6GB ACX I top out at 80c on the core, any estimation on what my VRM temps would be, and what is the max core temp I should be willing to hit to stay safe at this voltage?


Your VRM's are around 100C! The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NeoandGeo

Ouch, that's pretty hot. Using 100% fan I can stay right at 65c on the core with these settings, should I aim for that or could I set a 70c max fan curve and be safe?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> Ouch, that's pretty hot. Using 100% fan I can stay right at 65c on the core with these settings, should I aim for that or could I set a 70c max fan curve and be safe?


How hot the VRM's get depends on the current that gets "handled"; the higher current, the higher temperature of course.
Set it to 75C!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Scouten

sucks that precision v5 is kind of broken right now its such a nicer GUI over 4.2. my cards idle at 40 degrees or so instead of the 22 in 4.2 due to the lack of down clocking and lowering of voltage


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Anyone see much improvement in temps with new paste on reference coolers? I have some IC Diamond and CL Liquid Ultra left and was thinking about pulling the cards out and messing with thermal paste if it helps. It will be a bit before I have all my water cooling stuff to do my rig, so do this to kill some time.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Anyone see much improvement in temps with new paste on reference coolers? I have some IC Diamond and CL Liquid Ultra left and was thinking about pulling the cards out and messing with thermal paste if it helps. It will be a bit before I have all my water cooling stuff to do my rig, so do this to kill some time.


Please let me know. I have a whole syringe of CL liquid ultra and would definatly apply that paste to my EVGA 780 FTW if yall think it would help!! I have to save a couple bucks for my loop, but I am not sure of putting the FTW under water since I can't get a full block for it anyway. Would you reccomend trying the CL Ultra?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Please let me know. I have a whole syringe of CL liquid ultra and would definatly apply that paste to my EVGA 780 FTW if yall think it would help!! I have to save a couple bucks for my loop, but I am not sure of putting the FTW under water since I can't get a full block for it anyway. *Would you recommend trying the CL Ultra?*


Guys... so much work for a couple degrees? 3C at best... CLU contains gallium which corrodes aluminium...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I take it the cooler is all aluminum? Thought the base was copper like the 500/600 series?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I take it the cooler is all aluminum? Thought the base was copper like the 500/600 series?


It corrodes copper too (not the copper itself), as the aluminium and copper you have in the cooler as are only alloys and not the pure form of the element (it would be too soft to work with)!









Skupples in the Titan thread showed a couple of pics with cooper blocks corroded too a while ago IIRC!

Best to stay away from the CLU IMO!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Been under my H220 for some time. Guess I will see what it looks like when I have all my parts for my custom loop ready.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I take it the cooler is all aluminum? Thought the base was copper like the 500/600 series?
> 
> 
> 
> It corrodes copper too (not the copper itself), as the aluminium and copper you have in the cooler as are only alloys and not the pure form of the element (it would be too soft to work with)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skupples in the Titan thread showed a couple of pics with cooper blocks corroded too a while ago IIRC!
> 
> Best to stay away from the CLU IMO!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

How is the copper on the 780 heatsinks different than the IHS that intel uses?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I take it the cooler is all aluminum? Thought the base was copper like the 500/600 series?
> 
> 
> 
> It corrodes copper too (not the copper itself), as the aluminium and copper you have in the cooler as are only alloys and not the pure form of the element (it would be too soft to work with)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skupples in the Titan thread showed a couple of pics with cooper blocks corroded too a while ago IIRC!
> 
> Best to stay away from the CLU IMO!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is the copper on the 780 heatsinks different than the IHS that intel uses?
Click to expand...

it corrodes the ihs too btw as it has been mentioned as well. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanic_corrosion also for the record most metals aren't pure anymore. but yes given time it can corrode the ihs. I dont think it would be noticeable for a long time though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How is the copper on the 780 heatsinks different than the IHS that intel uses?


You will have to ask each company what type of alloy they use!








IMHO bottom line is CLU might damage your block/cooler, for a couple degrees shave i dont think its wise or worth the risk!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How is the copper on the 780 heatsinks different than the IHS that intel uses?
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to ask each company what type of alloy they use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO bottom line is CLU might damage your block/cooler, for a couple degrees shave i dont think its wise or worth the risk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Im using a reference design so I would presume its cooper, though I am not changing it. But it did wonders for my 680 though I think i got a full 7c on both cards at the very same fan speed through a heaven 4.0 test.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im using a reference design so I would presume its cooper, though I am not changing it. But it did wonders for my 680 though I think i got a full 7c on both cards at the very same fan speed through a heaven 4.0 test.


Reference coolers are aluminium at GPU contact! Yes it's that good coming from a bad TIM but i never would use it!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Belkov

Hello.

I have a questions to you, skyn3t team. I have a gigabyte gtx 780 oc rev.2 card, which voltage is locked to 1.2V. Is there a way to increase the voltage and is it worth it? The highest clock i can achieve is around 1250/6800MHz(elpida memory...







) and i think these clocks are good enough but i just want to try some more...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im using a reference design so I would presume its cooper, though I am not changing it. But it did wonders for my 680 though I think i got a full 7c on both cards at the very same fan speed through a heaven 4.0 test.
> 
> 
> 
> Reference coolers are aluminium at GPU contact! Yes it's that good coming from a bad TIM but i never would use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I havent opened the 780's but I assume the vapor chamber is the same with the 680's where the base is copper.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have a questions to you, skyn3t team. I have a gigabyte gtx 780 oc rev.2 card, which voltage is locked to 1.2V. Is there a way to increase the voltage and is it worth it? The highest clock i can achieve is around 1250/6800MHz(elpida memory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i think these clocks are good enough but i just want to try some more...


Very good! IMO don't bother, beyond that you will have diminishing returns, unless you do benchmarks and have 4K monitors!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I havent opened the 780's but I assume the vapor chamber is the same with the 680's where the base is copper.


Well, just take a peak then...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have a questions to you, skyn3t team. I have a gigabyte gtx 780 oc rev.2 card, which voltage is locked to 1.2V. Is there a way to increase the voltage and is it worth it? The highest clock i can achieve is around 1250/6800MHz(elpida memory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i think these clocks are good enough but i just want to try some more...


we have the same model and the afterburner mod works for me though get a wterblock as it runs very hot.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very good! IMO don't bother, beyond that you will have diminishing returns, unless you do benchmarks and have 4K monitors!


Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we have the same model and the afterburner mod works for me though get a wterblock as it runs very hot.


May be your Asic's quality is too high, because the higher temps i have seen was 73 degrees on auto fan profile. When i set to 70% the highest temps are around 65-66 degrees. My asic's quality is 73.9%.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Thank you.
> May be your Asic's quality is too high, because the higher temps i have seen was 73 degrees on auto fan profile. When i set to 70% the highest temps are around 65-66 degrees. My asic's quality is 73.9%.


There is no correlation to OC besides the voltage leakage but from there you can extrapolate some values, not that any particular ASIC will give you a particular OC but it will tell you you going to need more or less voltage to do it; another thing is ASIC is percentage based but we can group them, meaning some values will fall within a certain voltage:

ASIC quality < 75% - 1.1750 V
ASIC quality < 80% - 1.1125 V
ASIC quality < 85% - 1.0500 V
ASIC quality < 90% - 1.0250 V
ASIC quality = 100% - 1.0250 V

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very good! IMO don't bother, beyond that you will have diminishing returns, unless you do benchmarks and have 4K monitors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we have the same model and the afterburner mod works for me though get a wterblock as it runs very hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May be your Asic's quality is too high, because the higher temps i have seen was 73 degrees on auto fan profile. When i set to 70% the highest temps are around 65-66 degrees. My asic's quality is 73.9%.
Click to expand...

yes i have a asic of 84.2% and the clocks i get are really good at 1.23 I break 1300MHz so it will be worth it to get a waterblock.


----------



## RamenX87

Hi guys, for first sorry fo my english - im a Russian, and i dont use translators) So, i have some questions:
I have a system 4770k, maximus vi impact, 2 gb ram, psu cm silentpro gold 800w and asus gtx780dc2oc...
so, i just flashed skyn3t vbios rev4 into the card, perfomance now really awesome, but i have issue, in games and benchmarks picture are flashing, blanking, like vsync bug of something, i dont know, but occt say its stable... this vbios for dc2 only and dont support a dc2oc? what im doing wrong?
with this bios i seen a real perfomance of my 780, and its more better than with default bios
i dont try to oc with skyn3t bios
Why i flash it? because in furmark my core clock was at 668mhz, with this bios it at full speed
P.S. Can anybody explain for me where in MSI AB setting, which can change interface, i mean something like:
now core clock showed like 0,+100 or another, earlier, when i last time oced 770 AB shows a core clock - 705mhz (not a + whatever)
it can be changet?


----------



## Zimzoid




----------



## blackhole2013

Wow can you please explain why you deleted my post when I commented jokingly that the rig in the pic above could not even play Watch dogs on Ultra ?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Wow can you please explain why you deleted my post when I commented jokingly that the rig in the pic above could not even play Watch dogs on Ultra ?


Sounds like you got to comfortable


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Wow can you please explain why you deleted my post when I commented jokingly that the rig in the pic above could not even play Watch dogs on Ultra ?


*T.o.S.*









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigkahuna360

Just got my first GTX 780. Previously owned a GTX 680 and now it sits here waiting to be used as a PhysX card.









So what are the skynet BIOS' for?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just got my first GTX 780. Previously owned a GTX 680 and now it sits here waiting to be used as a PhysX card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the skynet BIOS' for?


Unlocking voltage for higher OC. Really should be under water if you plan to push the voltage.

What part of MN are you from? I am in the Twin Cities when not working. Lol


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just got my first GTX 780. Previously owned a GTX 680 and now it sits here waiting to be used as a PhysX card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the skynet BIOS' for?
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocking voltage for higher OC. Really should be under water if you plan to push the voltage.
> 
> What part of MN are you from? I am in the Twin Cities when not working. Lol
Click to expand...

Little bit up north in Saint Francis. I was told this card could do 1589 Core on Dry Ice.

EDIT: I might throw it under water, but its really hard when you have this sexy of a cooler.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Little bit up north in Saint Francis. I was told this card could do 1589 Core on Dry Ice.
> 
> EDIT: I might throw it under water, but its really hard when you have this sexy of a cooler.


DICE is not very practical, but yeah, you can hit some high numbers with it. Lol


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Little bit up north in Saint Francis. I was told this card could do 1589 Core on Dry Ice.
> 
> EDIT: I might throw it under water, but its really hard when you have this sexy of a cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DICE is not very practical, but yeah, you can hit some high numbers with it. Lol
Click to expand...

I know its not practical, but I told the guy I bought it from that one day I would put her under LN2 and bring it up to 1700. Wish the ASIC quality was a bit higher for now though. (67.9%)


----------



## Zimzoid

Sorry for my post yesterday i may have over reacted some what.. was not in the best of moods yesterday, thanks for the rep though


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Sorry for my post yesterday i may have over reacted some what.. was not in the best of moods yesterday, thanks for the rep though


No harm done! It can happen sometimes, after all we are human and prone to make mistakes!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigkahuna360

So I just tried to update my drivers and now everytime I boot up normally I get a white, black, or slightly greenish-gray screen. I was on 337 before going to 340. I even went back to 337 and it still happens. Any ideas?

EDIT: Just BSOD with a system service exception error in safe mode. Colors from crashing seem to be random.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> So I just tried to update my drivers and now everytime I boot up normally I get a white, black, or slightly greenish-gray screen. I was on 337 before going to 340. I even went back to 337 and it still happens. Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Just BSOD with a system service exception error in safe mode. Colors from crashing seem to be random.


Is it the Classified you have in your SIG?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> So I just tried to update my drivers and now everytime I boot up normally I get a white, black, or slightly greenish-gray screen. I was on 337 before going to 340. I even went back to 337 and it still happens. Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Just BSOD with a system service exception error in safe mode. Colors from crashing seem to be random.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Classified you have in your SIG?
Click to expand...

Yes.

EDIT: It was also running just fine playing Skyrim, running Heaven, and overclocking until I was checking for new drivers. Tried removing the Miracast and still no luck.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> EDIT: It was also running just fine playing Skyrim, running Heaven, and overclocking until I was checking for new drivers. Tried removing the Miracast and still no luck.


You didnt flash any bios? if so try the card in another computer if you can, Check PSU cables (PCI-e cables)
Remove all nvidia drivers with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
Re-install drivers (other than branch 340 that gave you the issue) and check if the issue remains!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> EDIT: It was also running just fine playing Skyrim, running Heaven, and overclocking until I was checking for new drivers. Tried removing the Miracast and still no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt flash any bios? if so try the card in another computer if you can, Check PSU cables (PCI-e cables)
> Remove all nvidia drivers with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> Re-install drivers (other than branch 340 that gave you the issue) and check if the issue remains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

No flashing, no other computers in the house, alread checked PSU cables to make sure they were in fully.

Havent been able to stay on long enough to remove the drivers. Ill try again to uninstall.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Managed to get enough time to run DDU and the crashing has stopped. Should I reinstall 340 or go back to 337?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Managed to get enough time to run DDU and the crashing has stopped. Should I reinstall 340 or go back to 337?


337 for sure, something is not "agreeing" with 340 in your system! Had something like that once with an earlier RIG, had to leap an entire driver branch, every time i installed that driver had black screens in SLI!
Try the next beta!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Managed to get enough time to run DDU and the crashing has stopped. Should I reinstall 340 or go back to 337?
> 
> 
> 
> 337 for sure, something is not "agreeing" with 340 in your system! Had something like that once with an earlier RIG, had to leap an entire driver branch, every time i installed that driver had black screens in SLI!
> Try the next beta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Okay, also, I had another question. Will the skyn3t BIOS be safe to run on stock air (ACX)? I'm not able to overclock any higher than 1228MHz and GPUz says I'm only running at 1156 or something.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Okay, also, I had another question. Will the skyn3t BIOS be safe to run on stock air (ACX)? I'm not able to overclock any higher than 1228MHz and GPUz says I'm only running at 1156 or something.


It reports the boost value but not the real value! Boost IS a gimmick...








Our bios have boost disabled for an old school overclocking: set voltage, set clocks, GO!!!!








Yes its safe to run on air!







Make sure you set a nice fan curve in Afterburner or PrecisionX for a nice 75C instead of 80 or 90C stock fan profile!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Okay, also, I had another question. Will the skyn3t BIOS be safe to run on stock air (ACX)? I'm not able to overclock any higher than 1228MHz and GPUz says I'm only running at 1156 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reports the boost value but not the real value! Boost IS a gimmick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our bios have boost disabled for an old school overclocking: set voltage, set clocks, GO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yes its safe to run on air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you set a nice fan curve in Afterburner or PrecisionX for a nice 75C instead of 80 or 90C stock fan profile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Oh my god, I'm in heaven!

I missed overclocking like my GTX 570 so much!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Which BIOS should I use for my Classy?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Which BIOS should I use for my Classy?


Quote:


> Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
> 
> skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> [*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
> [*] Version *80.80.31.01.80* B1 chip*
> [*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w


*Providing your card's original bios *IS* version 80.80.xx.xx.xx
Quote:


> Classified Voltage Tool (Any OC will give you higher temps overall)
> 
> 
> NVVDD - (Up to 1,65V) Core voltage
> FBVDD - (1,6V to 1,8V) memory voltage (only for benching, mem OC with gaming will give you negligible returns)
> PEXVDD - PCI e lane voltage (Depends on the motherboard actually supporting it)
> PWM Frequency (260Hz to 571Hz) - Cleaner voltage, you will have higher and more stable overclocks but the card will be hotter
> Stick to Core voltage and PWM frequency if you are not into benchmarks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


If your card's bios is a newer version than this one, PM me with it!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## max883

Occam Razor: can you make a: skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev3 bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"









i have a GTX 780 Evga ACX card, Can i use the classified bios With the Classified Voltage Tool ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Occam Razor: can you make a: skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev3 bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a GTX 780 Evga ACX card, Can i use the classified bios With the Classified Voltage Tool ?


You mean early 780 Classified with original bios 3A?

Quote:


> Classy-vBios-rev2 & LN2-vBios-rev2.rom
> 
> 
> sky-classy-vBios-rev2.zip 265k .zip file
> 
> vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80
> EVGA Classified
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default power target 100% 450W
> by slider 130% 587w


Yes, you can use the Classy Voltage tool!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Which BIOS should I use for my Classy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Occam Razor: can you make a: skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev3 bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a GTX 780 Evga ACX card, Can i use the classified bios With the Classified Voltage Tool ?


You guys have a Classified thread here for both 780/780Ti classified: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100

*I'M NOT SENDING EITHER OF YOU AWAY!* Just for you to know!









Cheers

Ocamrazor


----------



## max883

780 Classified with original bios 3A Yes







can you make this bios


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> 780 Classified with original bios 3A Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you make this bios


How did you miss it? Its here 2 posts back: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20300_100#post_22600973


----------



## djthrottleboi

Nvidia can be annoying at times nvlddmkm.sys nvlddmkm.sys+cbbe1 fffff880`05650000 fffff880`062b4000 0x00c64000 0x537a8efc 5/19/2014 6:08:44 PM NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 337.88 NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 337.88 9.18.13.3788 NVIDIA Corporation C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys causing me bsod's. they eed better drivers techs . why do user handle requests end up in kernal mode and vice versa


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Which BIOS should I use for my Classy?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
> 
> skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> [*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
> [*] Version *80.80.31.01.80* B1 chip*
> [*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Providing your card's original bios *IS* version 80.80.xx.xx.xx
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Classified Voltage Tool (Any OC will give you higher temps overall)
> 
> 
> NVVDD - (Up to 1,65V) Core voltage
> FBVDD - (1,6V to 1,8V) memory voltage (only for benching, mem OC with gaming will give you negligible returns)
> PEXVDD - PCI e lane voltage (Depends on the motherboard actually supporting it)
> PWM Frequency (260Hz to 571Hz) - Cleaner voltage, you will have higher and more stable overclocks but the card will be hotter
> Stick to Core voltage and PWM frequency if you are not into benchmarks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your card's bios is a newer version than this one, PM me with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply, I looked *for* revision 4 and I double checked and didn't see it.







It's all good now, I just said screw it and flashed it with the FTW dual BIOS.

EDIT: Phone autocorrected me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, *I looked over revision 4 and I double checked and didn't see it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good now, I just said screw it and *flashed it with the FTW dual BIOS*.


You what...?!?!?!

I posted the rev4 bios in my post you just quoted... All Classified bios are in the Classified thread i posted a link above!

And what?!?!?! You flashed FTW bios in your Classified? Really? The cards share similar PCB's but the bios are way different...
Just get the rev4 bios from my post above ( assuming your card is Classified bios version 80.80.xx.xx.xx) and flash it before something happens with your card!
If its rev 3A you have here the bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20300_100#post_22600973









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It reports the boost value but not the real value! Boost IS a gimmick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our bios have boost disabled for an old school overclocking: set voltage, set clocks, GO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its safe to run on air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you set a nice fan curve in Afterburner or PrecisionX for a nice 75C instead of 80 or 90C stock fan profile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Sent ya a pm with my OC results... Regardless of gpuz, the clocks always hit 13 under what I set the offset to, as reported by Afterburner standalone and OSD.. More deets in PM


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, *I looked over revision 4 and I double checked and didn't see it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good now, I just said screw it and *flashed it with the FTW dual BIOS*.
> 
> 
> 
> You what...?!?!?!
> 
> I posted the rev4 bios in my post you just quoted... All Classified bios are in the Classified thread i posted a link above!
> 
> And what?!?!?! You flashed FTW bios in your Classified? Really? The cards share similar PCB's but the bios are way different...
> Just get the rev4 bios from my post above ( assuming your card is Classified bios version 80.80.xx.xx.xx) and flash it before something happens with your card!
> If its rev 3A you have here the bios: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20300_100#post_22600973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I flashed it yesterday when I posted asking for which one, but got too impatient. BIOS works just fine, no artifacts or errors of any kind. Accept it as the pursuit of curiosity!









I just downloaded that a couple minutes ago. (yes it is 80.80)


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I flashed it yesterday when I posted asking for which one, but got too impatient. BIOS works just fine, no artifacts or errors of any kind. Accept it as the pursuit of curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded that a couple minutes ago. (yes it is 80.80)


You sir are truly the man in the mirror


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I flashed it yesterday when I posted asking for which one, but got too impatient. BIOS works just fine, no artifacts or errors of any kind. Accept it as the pursuit of curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just downloaded that a couple minutes ago. (yes it is 80.80)
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are truly the man in the mirror
Click to expand...

Call it arrogance, but even if the card dies, I have always gotten a better card in return for free.

RMA'ed a GTX 570 SE that couldn't go past 850 on water, got a 570 SE that could do 1GHz+ on 1.2v

RMA'ed a GTX 680 that couldn't clock very well and also had a hardware issue, got one that could do 1293/7650 on stock air cooling.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Call it arrogance, but even if the card dies, I have always gotten a better card in return for free.
> 
> RMA'ed a GTX 570 SE that couldn't go past 850 on water, got a 570 SE that could do 1GHz+ on 1.2v
> 
> RMA'ed a GTX 680 SE that couldn't clock very well and also had a hardware issue, got one that could do 1293/7650 on stock air cooling.


^^ so very this! EVGA let me step up from 670 ftw to 780 after a full year.. Now I've RMA'ed the 780 twice and this third card is a gem. I'm rooting for you Kahuna


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Call it arrogance, but even if the card dies, I have always gotten a better card in return for free.
> 
> RMA'ed a GTX 570 SE that couldn't go past 850 on water, got a 570 SE that could do 1GHz+ on 1.2v
> 
> RMA'ed a GTX 680 SE that couldn't clock very well and also had a hardware issue, got one that could do 1293/7650 on stock air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ so very this! EVGA let me step up from 670 ftw to 780 after a full year.. Now I've RMA'ed the 780 twice and this third card is a gem. I'm rooting for you Kahuna
Click to expand...

Maybe I can get Jacob to agreeing to a step-up for a 6GB card?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Maybe I can get Jacob to agreeing to a step-up for a 6GB card?


That 6gb came out two months after I stepped up from 670 to 780.... Life can be so very bittersweet lol


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Maybe I can get Jacob to agreeing to a step-up for a 6GB card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 6gb came out two months after I stepped up from 670 to 780.... Life can be so very bittersweet lol
Click to expand...

Oh you have no idea.









EDIT: Occam, that BIOS you posted has me crashing on both 337 and 340.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Oh you have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Occam, that BIOS you posted has me crashing on both 337 and 340.


Perhaps your issue was not the drivers then, could be your OS... it wasn't the first time i have seen it happen... try to re-install DirectX standalone!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Oh you have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Occam, that BIOS you posted has me crashing on both 337 and 340.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your issue was not the drivers then, could be your OS... it wasn't the first time i have seen it happen... try to re-install DirectX standalone!
Click to expand...

I've actually tracked it down to Precision X 4.2. It's only when it starts up does it crash. I hope I don't have to go back to Afterburner.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I've actually tracked it down to Precision X 4.2. It's only when it starts up does it crash. I hope I don't have to go back to Afterburner.


Uninstall it and delete the install folder inside program files (x86), reboot and re-install PX!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I've actually tracked it down to Precision X 4.2. It's only when it starts up does it crash. I hope I don't have to go back to Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall it and delete the install folder inside program files (x86), reboot and re-install PX!
Click to expand...

I pray to the overclocking gods that it will be that easy!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I pray to the overclocking gods that it will be that easy!


Some times the VEN_ files inside the profiles folder start acting up...


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I pray to the overclocking gods that it will be that easy!
> 
> 
> 
> Some times the VEN_ files inside the profiles folder start acting up...
Click to expand...

Succesfully running 340 and Precision X now!







Thanks Occam!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Succesfully running 340 and Precision X now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Occam!


Anytime!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Succesfully running 340 and Precision X now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Occam!
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime!
Click to expand...

One last thing, I cant seem to get it to run at 3.0 with drivers?

EDIT: Also, my power target was unlocked to 200% instead of 150%?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> One last thing, I cant seem to get it to run at 3.0 with drivers?
> 
> EDIT: Also, my power target was unlocked to 200% instead of 150%?


Run at 3.0 what? PCI-e? When at idle it reverts back to 1.1, start GPUz render test and it will go up to 3.0 again, unless your board drivers suffer form the nvidia PCI-e cap! But it was supposed to be fixed already!
The Pt is at what value with PX? It should be 200%, but leave it at 100%, only increase it a notch if you have stutters or frame drops, don set it all the way to the max!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> One last thing, I cant seem to get it to run at 3.0 with drivers?
> 
> EDIT: Also, my power target was unlocked to 200% instead of 150%?
> 
> 
> 
> Run at 3.0 what? PCI-e? When at idle it reverts back to 1.1, start GPUz render test and it will go up to 3.0 again, unless your board drivers suffer form the nvidia PCI-e cap! But it was supposed to be fixed already!
> The Pt is at what value with PX? It should be 200%, but leave it at 100%, only increase it a notch if you have stutters or frame drops, don set it all the way to the max!
Click to expand...

Still only goes up to 2.0 and the target is at 100%, then tried 150% with no changes. GPUz says I'm getting Util performance cap. Also tried setting up Maximum Performance in Nvidia Control Panel with no luck.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Still only goes up to 2.0 and the target is at 100%, then tried 150% with no changes. GPUz says I'm getting Util performance cap. Also tried setting up Maximum Performance in Nvidia Control Panel with no luck.


If that is your sig rig, then use the pci-E 3.0 patch:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/

Works for me, but I have heard it not working on some SB-E chips.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Still only goes up to 2.0 and the target is at 100%, then tried 150% with no changes. GPUz says I'm getting Util performance cap. Also tried setting up Maximum Performance in Nvidia Control Panel with no luck.


The performance difference between PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 is negligible, what is your base clocks in GPUz? and boost clocks?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Still only goes up to 2.0 and the target is at 100%, then tried 150% with no changes. GPUz says I'm getting Util performance cap. Also tried setting up Maximum Performance in Nvidia Control Panel with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is your sig rig, then use the pci-E 3.0 patch:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/
> 
> Works for me, but I have heard it not working on some SB-E chips.
Click to expand...

Interesting that my 680 ran at 3.0 without any modification.
BIOS is also set to run at 3.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Still only goes up to 2.0 and the target is at 100%, then tried 150% with no changes. GPUz says I'm getting Util performance cap. Also tried setting up Maximum Performance in Nvidia Control Panel with no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> The performance difference between PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 is negligible, what is your base clocks in GPUz? and boost clocks?
Click to expand...

Both 1111MHz.


----------



## Gregster

love you guys









Great work Skyn3t and OccamRazor and my guide would not have been possible if not for you guys and our fallen Brother Zawarudo.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> love you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Skyn3t and OccamRazor and my guide would not have been possible if not for you guys and our fallen Brother Zawarudo.


You are a good guy Greg!


----------



## brandotip

How to pull more than 1.3v?









When I set the core to 1346mhz, I achieve 1333mhz.. The power limit is set to 120% and the gpu never uses more than 90% power for some reason. There is still some stutter but increasing the Power limit hasn't done anything (except make the OC less stable, which is why I think it needs more voltage)

I'm maxing temps at 42C on the gpu and 62C on the cpu.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> How to pull more than 1.3v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I set the core to 1346mhz, I achieve 1333mhz.. The power limit is set to 120% and the gpu never uses more than 90% power for some reason. There is still some stutter but increasing the Power limit hasn't done anything (except make the OC less stable, which is why I think it needs more voltage)
> 
> I'm maxing temps at 42C on the gpu and 62C on the cpu.


In my SIG, (our late good Friend Kevan´s tool) Zawarudos tool...









Thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100

If it doesnt work go here to another good Friends thread, Rbby258: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> In my SIG, (our late good Friend Kevan´s tool) Zawarudos tool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
> 
> If it doesnt work go here to another good Friends thread, Rbby258: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you very much! Ive gotten totally stable at 1320/6508 @ 1.3v but any increase in Core clock (even with Mem offset at +0) throws stability, and +300 Mem throws off stability... So me thinks it's time to up ze voltage >









Are there many people out there running over 1.3v 24/7? As long as I keep the card cool I should be Ok right?

(I like adding mem OC because Star Citizen really responds to it







)


----------



## mercs213

Did the windows 8.1 update 1 BSOD get fixed yet from having the custom bios? Read through and didn't see anything that notes this.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Thank you very much! Ive gotten totally stable at 1320/6508 @ 1.3v but any increase in Core clock (even with Mem offset at +0) throws stability, and +300 Mem throws off stability... So me thinks it's time to up ze voltage >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there many people out there running over 1.3v 24/7? As long as I keep the card cool I should be Ok right?
> (I like adding mem OC because Star Citizen really responds to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Did you read my article about voltage and current?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."_



Basically you can have 1,600V 24/7 if your card is at idle, only load will draw current, the more voltage, the more current will draw!








Now, if you plan to have 24/7 loads yes there is a huge risk your card will burn, but if its only for gaming a couple hours of those 24/7, its not a problem as long your cards are under water and your temps are under control!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Did the windows 8.1 update 1 BSOD get fixed yet from having the custom bios? Read through and didn't see anything that notes this.


Yes its fixed!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you read my article about voltage and current?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."_
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you can have 1,600V 24/7 if your card is at idle, only load will draw current, the more voltage, the more current will draw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you plan to have 24/7 loads yes there is a huge risk your card will burn, but if its only for gaming a couple hours of those 24/7, its not a problem as long your cards are under water and your temps are under control!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Awesome, and yes I've read that snippet before, but I don't want to assume anything







since I'm using the ek full block and backplate I'm lead to believe the VRMs will be approx same temp as the core,; if true, what temp should I be shooting to stay under at load? Right now at 1.3v my max temp is 50C if on lowest fan setting, 45C on middle setting, and 42C on max setting (which is too loud IMO)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Awesome, and yes I've read that snippet before, but I don't want to assume anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I'm using the ek full block and backplate I'm lead to believe the VRMs will be approx same temp as the core,; if true, what temp should I be shooting to stay under at load? Right now at 1.3v my max temp is 50C if on lowest fan setting, 45C on middle setting, and 42C on max setting (which is too loud IMO)


Its over 30C here during the day and my cards idle at 32/35C (my rads and reservoirs/pumps are outside the house) with 1,33V (SLI) yesterday @[email protected] tri-monitor(crashed at 1300mhz) i played Metro Last light for 2 hours and temps never went above 55C!
You will be fine!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## AlienX

HI, I have bought a Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Rev. 2.0 card from a friend. I didn't care about implications of it being Rev 2.0 or not as I got it half the price of retail and that too within warranty.
Now I found out that this Gigabyte did their own custom design for Rev 2.0 and is not a reference card to what Nvidia released as Rev. 2.0.
This is confirmed when I opened the card to replace thermal paste. It's GK110-300-A1 chip instead of being GK110-301-B1.

I have no problem in keeping the card since it's almost reaching Titan's performance at 1/3rd of it's price.

Now I have some doubts.

GPU Boost 2.0 works on temperature based boosting of 13Mhz per increment. However this Gigabyte Card has by default GPU boost set to Power based boosting which is GPU Boost 1.0 behavior.

Why did Gigabyte chose to use Power based boosting while implementing a 450W cooling solution knowing the card is never going to cross 80C in good ambient.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> HI, I have bought a Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Rev. 2.0 card from a friend. I didn't care about implications of it being Rev 2.0 or not as I got it half the price of retail and that too within warranty.
> Now I found out that this Gigabyte did their own custom design for Rev 2.0 and is not a reference card to what Nvidia released as Rev. 2.0.
> This is confirmed when I opened the card to replace thermal paste. It's GK110-300-A1 chip instead of being GK110-301-B1.
> 
> I have no problem in keeping the card since it's almost reaching Titan's performance at 1/3rd of it's price.
> 
> Now I have some doubts.
> 
> First the core boost is by default 954 ==> 1006. However in heavy games like BF4 it's reaching 1100Mhz although I haven't overclocked it.
> 
> This is essentially problematic when I overclock the card, It always seems to add more value in Boost clock without my intervention. For example if I set to reference clocks of 863 ==> 915, It boosts up to 992 instead.
> 
> I thought why not try third party BIOS and this card comes with 80.10.xx.xx.xx series BIOS not compatible with custom BIOS available here.
> 
> My real concern is PC rebooting in certain games, I have PSU of 60A on 12V rail. which should be quite enough. Though it doesn't happen in all games. I am not sure if it's unstable clocks of this card or something is wrong with how it manages power.
> 
> PC was stable GTX 670 and restarts happen only with this card. Card being faulty doesn't make sense as there are only certain games which cause PC to restart.
> 
> My question is, Do you think leaving Vsync off pushes the system too far since the card is not the bottleneck for system although I am playing at 2560x1440. Or It's a driver issue. It's 800W PSU for Single Card and with 60A on Single 12V Rail. There is no way One 780 going to max out this PSU which is only 1 week old.


Um, that is how Kepler works by default. That 1100mhz you see is your stock boost clock, it varies card to card based on asic quality % with the stock vbios.

So whenever you OC by adding + offset in PX/AB you will be adding to that 1100mhz.

When you add + offset it increases the core clock in intervals of 13mhz.


----------



## AlienX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Um, that is how Kepler works by default. That 1100mhz you see is your stock boost clock, it varies card to card based on asic quality % with the stock vbios.
> 
> So whenever you OC by adding + offset in PX/AB you will be adding to that 1100mhz.
> 
> When you add + offset it increases the core clock in intervals of 13mhz.


Yeah, I just read about it and that makes sense as 1006+13+13+13... stopping at 1084 in my case. But by default Gigabyte is using Power Headroom for calculating the boost. Though GPU Boost 2.0 should work on temperature as this article claims http://www.anandtech.com/show/6760/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-1/5

My real concern is PC reboots happening because of boost. Where GPU boost up to unstable clocks in heavy usage and leads to a power reset of system protection routine, a very typical overclocking behavior. Sometimes Windows ignore BSOD and reboots straight away and sometimes it's just a freeze. Rest of the system is extremely stable, been testing and checking for whole week.


----------



## Cobrah

im a big boy now lol finnaly hit stable 1.2ghz on my ref cards on air!!! The struggle was real for me lol 2.5volts got me there thanks to the max 1.3v on precision


----------



## Cobrah




----------



## Cobrah

I need a faster cpu score seems low compared to alot of others ive seen


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienX*
> 
> HI, I have bought a Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Rev. 2.0 card from a friend. I didn't care about implications of it being Rev 2.0 or not as I got it half the price of retail and that too within warranty.
> Now I found out that this Gigabyte did their own custom design for Rev 2.0 and is not a reference card to what Nvidia released as Rev. 2.0.
> This is confirmed when I opened the card to replace thermal paste. It's GK110-300-A1 chip instead of being GK110-301-B1.
> 
> I have no problem in keeping the card since it's almost reaching Titan's performance at 1/3rd of it's price.
> 
> Now I have some doubts.
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 works on temperature based boosting of 13Mhz per increment. However this Gigabyte Card has by default GPU boost set to Power based boosting which is GPU Boost 1.0 behavior.
> 
> Why did Gigabyte chose to use Power based boosting while implementing a 450W cooling solution knowing the card is never going to cross 80C in good ambient.


I have this same card and I admit the cards a beast with the right bios. skyn3ts bios rocks and is good for the card but not right for my card thanks to gigabyte cheapskate elpida loving bflickering scree.............. whatever anywho I made my own bios but in the skyn3t bios boost has been disabled and you can oc to around 1241MHz with just 1.212v however this cooling suxx arse and will not cool much even with a custom fan profile so don't expect miracles. now onto the coolest part. this card is compatible with the afterburner mod and you can get 1.3v with this card you will need watercooling though but with 1.25 i reached 1384 however i think i needed more voltage but wasn't able to test it due to how hot it got. I was doing this however to practice for the precision x achievements. your card may or may not do the same but i'm only telling you this to give you a general idea of what the card can do. also note the rev. 2.0 has x2 8pin power lines vs. the ref 6/8 setup this gives you more powah so its an advantage. its stupid but more power nonetheless.


----------



## RamenX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> Hi guys, for first sorry fo my english - im a Russian, and i dont use translators) So, i have some questions:
> I have a system 4770k, maximus vi impact, 2 gb ram, psu cm silentpro gold 800w and asus gtx780dc2oc...
> so, i just flashed skyn3t vbios rev4 into the card, perfomance now really awesome, but i have issue, in games and benchmarks picture are flashing, blanking, like vsync bug of something, i dont know, but occt say its stable... this vbios for dc2 only and dont support a dc2oc? what im doing wrong?
> with this bios i seen a real perfomance of my 780, and its more better than with default bios
> i dont try to oc with skyn3t bios
> Why i flash it? because in furmark my core clock was at 668mhz, with this bios it at full speed
> P.S. Can anybody explain for me where in MSI AB setting, which can change interface, i mean something like:
> now core clock showed like 0,+100 or another, earlier, when i last time oced 770 AB shows a core clock - 705mhz (not a + whatever)
> it can be changet?


Guys, help please... any suggestions? i dont know where is problem(((


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> Guys, help please... any suggestions? i dont know where is problem(((


Send me your original bios to take a look!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> Hi guys, for first sorry fo my english - im a Russian, and i dont use translators) So, i have some questions:
> I have a system 4770k, maximus vi impact, 2 gb ram, psu cm silentpro gold 800w and asus gtx780dc2oc...
> so, i just flashed skyn3t vbios rev4 into the card, perfomance now really awesome, but i have issue, in games and benchmarks picture are flashing, blanking, like vsync bug of something, i dont know, but occt say its stable... this vbios for dc2 only and dont support a dc2oc? what im doing wrong?
> with this bios i seen a real perfomance of my 780, and its more better than with default bios
> i dont try to oc with skyn3t bios
> Why i flash it? because in furmark my core clock was at 668mhz, with this bios it at full speed
> P.S. Can anybody explain for me where in MSI AB setting, which can change interface, i mean something like:
> now core clock showed like 0,+100 or another, earlier, when i last time oced 770 AB shows a core clock - 705mhz (not a + whatever)
> it can be changet?
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, help please... any suggestions? i dont know where is problem(((
Click to expand...

your issue is furmark. that thing will make the most stable card throttle and while yes it works for some for others it just will throttle their ccards regardless of settings. use 3dmark and heaven to test as this thing will make a underclocked stock titan or 780ti throttle.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> Guys, help please... any suggestions? i dont know where is problem(((


And no, you can't change the clocks interface, that was an old Afterburner (AB) that showed the clocks instead of the offset!








But you can see the clocks you set in the AB hardware monitor!



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## RamenX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your original bios to take a look!


Thanks for help, i send original bios for you when I'm at home
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your issue is furmark. that thing will make the most stable card throttle and while yes it works for some for others it just will throttle their ccards regardless of settings. use 3dmark and heaven to test as this thing will make a underclocked stock titan or 780ti throttle.


with skyn3t bios in furmark i see full speed clocks... with artifacts, but stable. on default bios in 3dmark firestrike i see poor perfomance((( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2445353
max i can reach on default bios http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2426414


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your original bios to take a look!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help, i send original bios for you when I'm at home
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your issue is furmark. that thing will make the most stable card throttle and while yes it works for some for others it just will throttle their ccards regardless of settings. use 3dmark and heaven to test as this thing will make a underclocked stock titan or 780ti throttle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with skyn3t bios in furmark i see full speed clocks... with artifacts, but stable. on default bios in 3dmark firestrike i see poor perfomance((( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2445353
> max i can reach on default bios http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2426414
Click to expand...

just be careful with furmark as it can damage your card.


----------



## RamenX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just be careful with furmark as it can damage your card.


i monitoring temps, when its go above 80C i close furmark and run coolers at 100% for 45C)))


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> i monitoring temps, when its go above 80C i close furmark and run coolers at 100% for 45C)))


Still, when the core reaches 80C, your card's VRM's are over 100C and if they have a defect of some kind, the excess heat will damage the faulty part and it will burn the card!
Don't use furmark!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Hl86

Im getting 2x780. What cooler on which brand do you recommend for best?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> i monitoring temps, when its go above 80C i close furmark and run coolers at 100% for 45C)))
> 
> 
> 
> Still, when the core reaches 80C, your card's VRM's are over 100C and if they have a defect of some kind, the excess heat will damage the faulty part and it will burn the card!
> Don't use furmark!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Not to steal you away, but from observing GPUz, my VRMs never go above 64°C. Or are you just talking about ASUS cards?


----------



## RamenX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your original bios to take a look!


this captured from gpu-z, can you do something with this?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxoYTxZDkx3jUjNDSnE4VXNjdFE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## bigkahuna360

My card no longer goes back to idle? It stays locked at 1110MHz @ 1.161v.

Driver settings.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Not to steal you away, but from observing GPUz, my VRMs never go above 64°C. Or are you just talking about ASUS cards?


You have a Classified, he has a reference card, different VRM's and different cooling!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> this captured from gpu-z, can you do something with this?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxoYTxZDkx3jUjNDSnE4VXNjdFE/edit?usp=sharing


 Ramenx87780DCUII.zip 131k .zip file


Try it and give me feedback!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mercs213

Don't think the windows 8.1 update 1 BSOD is fixed. Flashed the 780 EVGA ACX rev 3A bios in the OP and getting the BSOD again. PC won't boot into windows.

I have this card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

Was using this bios without trouble until update 1. Where are the updated bios files?


----------



## RamenX87

OccamRazor, this bios best ever http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2485991 and http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3617939?
good stability + best perfomance
3dmark temps 68c max in combined extreme preset))
furmark tryed to burn my card in first minute, but i stop him))))
2gb ram i think bottleneck, i think... but if i buy a 8gb ram, my results should go up)))


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Don't think the windows 8.1 update 1 BSOD is fixed. Flashed the 780 EVGA ACX rev 3A bios in the OP and getting the BSOD again. PC won't boot into windows.
> 
> I have this card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> Was using this bios without trouble until update 1. Where are the updated bios files?


Send me your original bios!


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your original bios!


I live on the edge and don't have my original bios from my card







. I am using this bios and its been perfectly stable.

EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV1.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> I live on the edge and don't have my original bios from my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am using this bios and its been perfectly stable.
> 
> EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV1.zip 130k .zip file


 mercs213EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV1.zip 132k .zip file


Try this one, if it still gives you issues, get back to me again!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> mercs213EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV1.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this one, if it still gives you issues, get back to me again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Flashed it, gave me no video at all now lol XD


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Flashed it, gave me no video at all now lol XD


Try it now:

mercs213EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV3.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try it now:
> 
> mercs213EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV3.zip 132k .zip file


Video works now! But doesn't show up in nvidia inspector. Also EVGA Precision fails to initialize display driver wrapper. Should I wipe drivers and reinstall them?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Video works now! But doesn't show up in nvidia inspector. Also EVGA Precision fails to initialize display driver wrapper. Should I wipe drivers and reinstall them?


Yap! always after flashing if drivers misbehave!


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! always after flashing if drivers misbehave!


Thanks! Everything is fine now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Thanks! Everything is fine now.


Good!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamenX87*
> 
> OccamRazor, *this bios best ever* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2485991 and http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3617939?
> *good stability + best perfomance*
> 3dmark temps 68c max in combined extreme preset))
> furmark tryed to burn my card in first minute, but i stop him))))
> 2gb ram i think bottleneck, i think... but if i buy a 8gb ram, my results should go up)))


Good!


----------



## NRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try it now:
> 
> mercs213EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV3.zip 132k .zip file


Occam I just realized skyn3t's bios was the reason I've been having trouble booting my windows 8 rig. Will this bios work for my 780 ACX? Here is my original bios

1004.zip 132k .zip file


Edit: She works! Thanks!


----------



## sixsigmamb

I have recently installed (today) a third EVGA GTX 780 card. In the following pictures you can see the installation and a 3DMark Firestrike score of 19374 When you consider many people are getting scores in the mid 18k's with 2 780Ti's, is my stock score with three 780's in an SLI low? If so, without seriously OC'ing my GPU's, is there ways to improve my GPU's performance. Your help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DADDYDC650

I installed my EVGA 780 6GB SC today. Using the stock ACX cooler and BIOS @ 1.15v I've gotten it to run at 1201Mhz/7Ghz. I don't want to push it any further until I install a backplate. Looks like the $30 I spent on stepping up was a wise decision considering the highest I could get my 780 Classy at 1.2v was 1215/7.4Ghz.

Does anyone use the Tomb Raider benchmark to test stability? It seems as if it pushes my GPU's harder than anything I've ran. I could run Far Cry 3, BF4, Heaven, Valley at much higher speeds than I could with Tomb Raider. Thanks EVGA!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I installed my EVGA 780 6GB SC today. Using the stock ACX cooler and BIOS @ 1.15v I've gotten it to run at 1201Mhz/6.5Ghz. I don't want to push it any further until I install a backplate. Looks like the $30 I spent on stepping up was a wise decision considering the highest I could get my 780 Classy at 1.2v was 1215/7.4Ghz.
> 
> Does anyone use the Tomb Raider benchmark to test stability? It seems as if it pushes my GPU's harder than anything I've ran. I could run Far Cry 3, BF4, Heaven, Valley at much higher speeds than I could with Tomb Raider. Thanks EVGA!


Congrats! And yeah, Tombraider is a tough nut to crack!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Congrats! And yeah, Tombraider is a tough nut to crack!


TY! I decided to push the VRAM little harder and I got it to run at 1201/7Ghz at 1.15v using the stock BIOS. I haven't seen it run hotter than 65C using the auto fan control. I'm going to stop now until I install that backplate that I have laying around. I wonder what my max OC will be..... especially once I decide to flash your BIOS. I must have had a crappy 780 Classified if this card overclocks the same if not better with less voltage.

BTW, thanks for your hard work in regards to this thread and your BIOS work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> TY! I decided to push the VRAM little harder and I got it to run at 1201/7Ghz at 1.15v using the stock BIOS. I haven't seen it run hotter than 65C using the auto fan control. I'm going to stop now until I install that backplate that I have laying around. I wonder what my max OC will be..... especially once I decide to flash your BIOS. I must have had a crappy 780 Classified if this card overclocks the same if not better with less voltage.
> 
> BTW, thanks for your hard work in regards to this thread and your BIOS work.


Thanks!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Does anyone use the Tomb Raider benchmark to test stability? It seems as if it pushes my GPU's harder than anything I've ran. I could run Far Cry 3, BF4, Heaven, Valley at much higher speeds than I could with Tomb Raider. Thanks EVGA!


Different loads will stress things differently. The problem I had with Tomb Raider with TressFX was sometimes the drivers would misbehave, so glitches weren't always down to how fast the Vram or GPU was running.

I found when overclocking my old 670 that the Metro Last Light benchmark was great for getting a ballpark Vram setting, which I then dropped a little when I found the grenade arc (when you aim a grenade) in Crysis 3 was malfunctioning. After that it was stable in every game.


----------



## Danzle

Yo guys! Could someone correct me if i'm wrong?:

If i use a case like the Silverstone FT02 with a 90° orientation then:

a) The GTX 780 models Asus 780 Direct CU II, Gainward GTX 780 Phantom "GLH", Galaxy GTX780 GC, GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF Edition and the MSI
GTX 780 Gaming Edition would be the best choise because of:

a1) The mostly horizontal heatpipes

a2) The vertikal fins

a3) The airflow of the bottom fans would flow through the vertikal fins

b) Models like the Windforce 780 OC, EVGA 780 (SC) ACX and GTX 780 Super JetStream would perform worse because:

b1) they have vertical only heatpipes

b2) the fins ar horizontal and would block airflow

I remember reading that stuff in the ocuk forum where a Silverstone guy gave some advices, but it was a long time ago~ I want to put two GTX 780 in SLI in the FT02 but i don't like the reference design...


----------



## djgrimey

For some reason I thought this card would of ran laps around Black Flag but massive drops when maxed out on FPS. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## djgrimey




----------



## anubis1127

I may need to get one of those backplates for my 780 FTW.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I may need to get one of those backplates for my 780 FTW.


Just get a fan on top of the (back of the card ) or generate a flow of air around the card, one fan (intake) in the front of the case (and card) and another on the back (outake)!










Ed


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just get a fan on top of the (back of the card ) or generate a flow of air around the card, one fan (intake) in the front of the case (and card) and another on the back (outake)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I have a fan in the back, front and a 120mm facing my GPU. I still plan on installing my backplate tomorrow. I'm guessing temps will lower another 1-2c. Isn't much but at least it will look cool.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I have a fan in the back, front and a 120mm facing my GPU. I still plan on installing my backplate tomorrow. I'm guessing temps will lower another 1-2c. Isn't much but at least it will look cool.


----------



## Nark96




----------



## TheCautiousOne

DUDES and GALS!!! Just found out from an email from XSPC (Flora) the XSPC 780ti V2 Waterblock will Fit on the EVGA 780 FTW w/acx 03G-P4-3784 (model) !!!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> DUDES and GALS!!! Just found out from an email from XSPC (Flora) the XSPC 780ti V2 Waterblock will Fit on the EVGA 780 FTW w/acx 03G-P4-3784 (model) !!!


That is awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Of course, this news comes just as I was getting ready to slap an AIO on my 780 FTW this weekend.


----------



## jderbs

Something is up with my cards and I don't know how to fix it if anyone can help me out. I reverted back to the stock bios on both (I run SLI) and they NEVER underclock now. They're idling at like 50c at 1.025 volts. What can I do to fix this? It's driving me nuts.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Something is up with my cards and I don't know how to fix it if anyone can help me out. I reverted back to the stock bios on both (I run SLI) and they NEVER underclock now. They're idling at like 50c at 1.025 volts. What can I do to fix this? It's driving me nuts.


Idling at 50C? Take the card out and check for loose screws, while you're at it, take the cooler off and check the TIM for proper contact with the core!
Report back!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Something is up with my cards and I don't know how to fix it if anyone can help me out. I reverted back to the stock bios on both (I run SLI) and they NEVER underclock now. They're idling at like 50c at 1.025 volts. What can I do to fix this? It's driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Idling at 50C? Take the card out and check for loose screws, while you're at it, take the cooler off and check the TIM for proper contact with the core!
> Report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

its probably a combo of case airflow setup and a card with a wierd cooler. my card idle's at 50 as well. if you make a custom fan profile you can get t down to 35c


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Idling at 50C? Take the card out and check for loose screws, while you're at it, take the cooler off and check the TIM for proper contact with the core!
> Report back!


So you think it's hardware related and not a faulty bios flash or something? Just seems bizarre that both would have the same issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its probably a combo of case airflow setup and a card with a wierd cooler. my card idle's at 50 as well. if you make a custom fan profile you can get t down to 35c


My airflow is pretty good and my cards have the reference cooler. I was an early adopter, lol... I just blasted the fans at 100% for gigs and the top card only got down to 41c.


----------



## Scouten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Something is up with my cards and I don't know how to fix it if anyone can help me out. I reverted back to the stock bios on both (I run SLI) and they NEVER underclock now. They're idling at like 50c at 1.025 volts. What can I do to fix this? It's driving me nuts.


I had the same issue with my 780s what's happening is that your computer thinks a program your running in the background is a 3d application and staying clocked up. These programs can be Utorrent steam etc what you need to do is figure out which applications are causing your cards to ramp up by closing them one at a time and see if your cards drop speed once you find the programs go into control panel and setup a custom profile for them with Sli set as single gpu and power mode adaptive. Geforce experience, Utorrent, steam, media players all caused my cards to ramp up to name a few. This doesn't happen with single gpu setups it's only an issue once you add in another card


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouten*
> 
> I had the same issue with my 780s what's happening is that your computer thinks a program your running in the background is a 3d application and staying clocked up. These programs can be Utorrent steam etc what you need to do is figure out which applications are causing your cards to ramp up by closing them one at a time and see if your cards drop speed once you find the programs go into control panel and setup a custom profile for them with Sli set as single gpu and power mode adaptive. Geforce experience, Utorrent, steam, media players all caused my cards to ramp up to name a few. This doesn't happen with single gpu setups it's only an issue once you add in another card


You deserve a cookie. Sure enough, google chrome was the culprit. Both cards dropped into the 30s. Thank you sir!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Idling at 50C? Take the card out and check for loose screws, while you're at it, take the cooler off and check the TIM for proper contact with the core!
> Report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it's hardware related and not a faulty bios flash or something? Just seems bizarre that both would have the same issue.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its probably a combo of case airflow setup and a card with a wierd cooler. my card idle's at 50 as well. if you make a custom fan profile you can get t down to 35c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My airflow is pretty good and my cards have the reference cooler. I was an early adopter, lol... I just blasted the fans at 100% for gigs and the top card only got down to 41c.
Click to expand...

lol if you got the gigabyte 780 the yeah its the card as i checked my airflow and its pretty good actually. I even put a 140mm in the hole i cut on the side and the gpu still idles at 50C with the fan blowing on it and at idle voltages.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> You deserve a cookie. Sure enough, google chrome was the culprit. Both cards dropped into the 30s. Thank you sir!


It's actually pretty we'll documented that chrome will put load on your gpu so it's not just you!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is awesome! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Of course, this news comes just as I was getting ready to slap an AIO on my 780 FTW this weekend.


I've been emailing them back and forth since everyone has different answers. So I just emailed them personally

She sent me this link, but my question was reguarding the part number they have listed in terms of the FTW edition

http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/53a6a849e4b0d3d42b2caff6/1403430985771/compatibility%20titan%20ti%20v2.pdf

My response

"Thank you so much for the reply!! The model code you have listed for the EVGA GTX 780 FTW w/acx cooler is
GeForce GTX 780 FTW w/ ACX Cooler
03G-P4-3786-KR

The actual model code of my EVGA GTX 780 FTW is 03G-P4-3784-KR is that a typo ?"

Response

"Hi,
Our Razor 780Ti V2 will fit this model."

I was about to ask her when she wants me to take her out on a date


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I've been emailing them back and forth since everyone has different answers. So I just emailed them personally
> 
> She sent me this link, but my question was reguarding the part number they have listed in terms of the FTW edition
> 
> http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/53a6a849e4b0d3d42b2caff6/1403430985771/compatibility%20titan%20ti%20v2.pdf
> 
> My response
> 
> "Thank you so much for the reply!! The model code you have listed for the EVGA GTX 780 FTW w/acx cooler is
> GeForce GTX 780 FTW w/ ACX Cooler
> 03G-P4-3786-KR
> 
> The actual model code of my EVGA GTX 780 FTW is 03G-P4-3784-KR is that a typo ?"
> 
> Response
> 
> "Hi,
> Our Razor 780Ti V2 will fit this model."
> 
> I was about to ask her when she wants me to take her out on a date


Interesting, let me know if you try it out.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I tried installing my EVGA 780 Classified backplate onto my EVGA 780 6GB SC. It didn't fit! Backplate is too big. Oh well....

Using the skyn3t BIOS I got my EVGA 780 6GB SC running stable at 1254Mhz core and 7.2Ghz VRAM @1.21v completely game stable. Max temp is between 60-70c with an average fan speed of 75 when running demanding games. I'm sure if this card was under water I'd be able to hit between 1300-1400Mhz.


----------



## blackhole2013

Im going to put my ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Direct CU II up for sale that runs 1267/1650 stable 24/7 with skyn3ts bios temps below 60c on full oc load quiet fans .. Any offers ? or a trade for a 780 ti plus money ..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> *Im going to put my ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Direct CU II up for sale* that runs 1267/1650 stable 24/7 with skyn3ts bios .. Any offers ? or a trade for a 780 ti plus money ..


You can't.. Not yet at least!

You can only sell stuff in OCN marketplace: *OCN Marketplace*

But... Forum rules: http://www.overclock.net/t/61621/appraisal-forum-rules/0_100

*1. To post in this section you must have 35 rep points*

Just help out a little bit more to get rep, it will be quick!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can't.. Not yet at least!
> 
> You can only sell stuff in OCN marketplace: *OCN Marketplace*
> 
> But... Forum rules: http://www.overclock.net/t/61621/appraisal-forum-rules/0_100
> 
> *1. To post in this section you must have 35 rep points*
> 
> Just help out a little bit more to get rep, it will be quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


darn .. Oh well


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can't.. Not yet at least!
> 
> You can only sell stuff in OCN marketplace: *OCN Marketplace*
> 
> But... Forum rules: http://www.overclock.net/t/61621/appraisal-forum-rules/0_100
> 
> *1. To post in this section you must have 35 rep points*
> 
> Just help out a little bit more to get rep, it will be quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I've been trying to help since 2012. I've only got 19 unique reps. Guess my help sucks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've been trying to help since 2012. I've only got 19 unique reps. Guess my help sucks.


You have tons of threads about almost everything at OCN, just look for one that you identify yourself with your knowledge, in what you are good at! Stick to what you know. That is, stick to that which you're an expert on!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## blackhole2013

Thanks I still love your bios Is there anyways you can make a bios for my Azus direct cu revision b so that It will run at max speed on all games still some games downclock for me ..


----------



## Zipperly

GTX 780 with accelero 4 plus additional sinks on the VRM's as well as the huge backplate. Right now with skynet and LLC im at 1254mhz core with 1.232vc and temps under full load with this awesome cooler is 50c at the highest so far in the middle of the summer after hours of heavy gaming "idle temps 27c with the fan on auto". Now with that said, my temps are awesome and the backplate gets pretty hot to the touch so im pretty sure its helping some with the VRM's as well as the dedicated VRM heatsinks I have in place so do you guys think I have room for more? Everyone says dont go over 1.212vc if you are on air but to me that is such a blanket statement because there is obviously a huge diff between stock air cooling vs what I have setup. For the memory I can only seem to manage +250 which is I believe 6500mhz effective, isnt that kind of low?

Oh yeah, please note this pic was taken before I installed the support bracket onto the card.


----------



## Gutterhulk

Hello. can someone mod this zotac AMP https://mega.co.nz/#!XAJhXDSY!fhbJp794DU3bHfrxOOr2-F2Noh9v9YlBPLakzODhJa8
bios that i uploaded to disable boost 2.0 and enable 1.212v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gutterhulk*
> 
> Hello. can someone mod this zotac AMP https://mega.co.nz/#!XAJhXDSY!fhbJp794DU3bHfrxOOr2-F2Noh9v9YlBPLakzODhJa8
> bios that i uploaded to disable boost 2.0 and enable 1.212v?


What do you mean "someone" ?!!?!?!?









Go here in the OP we have all our modded bios for the GTX 780: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Thanks I still love your bios Is there anyways you can make a bios for my Azus direct cu revision b so that It will run at max speed on all games still some games downclock for me ..


What bios? send it to me!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Interesting, let me know if you try it out.


Ok That was from XSPC To me, In the meantime I wanted to cross reference another site (performance pc-s)

My Message

"XSPC Razor GTX Titan / 780 / 780Ti V2 Full Cover Water Block

I have contacted XSPC about this waterblock and gave me a compatibility list to see if this is compatible with 03G-P4-3784 (EVGA GTX 780 FTW W/ACX EDITION).

This is what they sent me. http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/53a6a849e4b0d3d42b2caff6/1403430985771/compatibility%20titan%20ti%20v2.pdf

I wanted your opinion. The FTW EDITION is listed but uses a different Model number?? Can you help me? "

Response

"You are welcome. We emailed Paul over there and he will know for sure. Will let you know when he replies.

Best Regards,

Customer Service"

FROM XSPC TO PERFORMANCE PC"S

Sorry we don't have any blocks for this model.

Regards, Paul
XSPC

***!!!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I have recently installed (today) a third EVGA GTX 780 card. In the following pictures you can see the installation and a 3DMark Firestrike score of 19374 When you consider many people are getting scores in the mid 18k's with 2 780Ti's, is my stock score with three 780's in an SLI low? If so, without seriously OC'ing my GPU's, is there ways to improve my GPU's performance. Your help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


nice man!! based on my SLI score (17,460) I would say you got a nice boost from the 3rd card!


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All released, check the OP! If yours isn't among them PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks!

Just to confirm. The latest bios version for TF IV Gaming B1 is 80.80.21.00.1C ? Wondering because I'm using it all the time.

Edit: Nevermind, I think this is the newer version for the same card: 80.80.21.00.75


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey, I've been seeing you guys recommend not using CLU. Would it be safe to use on my Classy? Or would I have to worry about corrosion? I've had this on 4 CPUs and 3 GPUs and have not noticed any corrosion.


----------



## Zipperly

Really? not even sure why I bother.....


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Really? not even sure why I bother.....


250 on the memory is pretty low for an overclock in my experience.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> 250 on the memory is pretty low for an overclock in my experience.


I thought so too but was mostly curious about my core and voltage then how much room i might have left since my temps are so good.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> 250 on the memory is pretty low for an overclock in my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too but was mostly curious about my core and voltage then how much room i might have left since my temps are so good.
Click to expand...

You can monitor your VRM temps through GPUz in the bottom of the sensors tab. I'm currently at 1241MHz @ 1.161v and 3550MHz on the memory.

EDIT: Higher voltage doesnt seem to let me get any higher of an OC, probably just hit a thermal wall.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> nice man!! based on my SLI score (17,460) I would say you got a nice boost from the 3rd card!


MtBiker, I really like your rig. You did a fantastic job of putting it together. I was in the mid 16,000's with two cards, but as I said I have never OC'd them and frankly I don't know how to OC them with them being so close to each other and being stock. I am not sure that I could even get back plates on them? H110 cooler like yours until I switched from a Phantom 820 case to a Cosmos 2 Ultra. Now I am running a H105 because the H110 would not fit in the Cosmos. That said, I have room in the bottom of the Cosmos for another cooler and I am trying to find a set up that will cool my GPU's and maybe my memory. One thing that is very important to me is to have my GPU's on a separate cooling system than my CPU cooler. I went with the Corsair H105 system intentionally to have just one cooler for my cpu. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. One a separate note, I really like your SLI bridge. I just ordered a SLI 3 bridge from EVGA yesterday. It suppose to be here Tuesday and I cannot wait to see how it will look installed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> You can monitor your VRM temps through GPUz in the bottom of the sensors tab. I'm currently at 1241MHz @ 1.161v and 3550MHz on the memory.
> 
> EDIT: Higher voltage doesnt seem to let me get any higher of an OC, probably just hit a thermal wall.


Only classifieds, KPE's, Lightnings, DCUII, etc, custom cards with different voltage controllers (CHIL 8318, DIGI+ ASP1212) than NCP4206 (reference PCB's) can monitor VRM temps through GPUz or any other
Software!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## escalibur

Hey Ed & skyn3t,

Can you please check that you didn't made a mistake with max voltage of MSI TF IV OC bios? My problem is that the card is using 1.0120V at the mamximum (+100 mV). After flashing this bios BF4 is crashing (DirectX error) within a seconds because of too low GPU's voltage.

I've put it as an attachment and it's the same file as it is in the OP.

skyn3t-780TFG.rom.zip 67k .zip file


ps. Driver's clean installation didn't solved this issue.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only classifieds, KPE's, Lightnings, DCUII, etc, custom cards with different voltage controllers (CHIL 8318, DIGI+ ASP1212) than NCP4206 (reference PCB's) can monitor VRM temps through GPUz or any other
> Software!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


If I keep my temps below 75c, my VRM temps should be good right? I have fans in the front, back and a 120mm facing my GPU.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> You can monitor your VRM temps through GPUz in the bottom of the sensors tab. I'm currently at 1241MHz @ 1.161v and 3550MHz on the memory.
> 
> EDIT: Higher voltage doesnt seem to let me get any higher of an OC, probably just hit a thermal wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Only classifieds, KPE's, Lightnings, DCUII, etc, custom cards with different voltage controllers (CHIL 8318, DIGI+ ASP1212) than NCP4206 (reference PCB's) can monitor VRM temps through GPUz or any other
> Software!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Well nevermind that then.







Mind answering my other question?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey, I've been seeing you guys recommend not using CLU. Would it be safe to use on my Classy? Or would I have to worry about corrosion? I've had this on 4 CPUs and 3 GPUs and have not noticed any corrosion.


----------



## arrow0309

Hi everyone!
I'm gonna "swap" my 290 for a GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) soon









For a nice, complete catalyst uninstall and cleaning should I use DDD?
Before or after the catalyst uninstall?
Anything else?
I'm using windows 8.1 pro, thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If I keep my temps below 75c, my VRM temps should be good right? I have fans in the front, back and a 120mm facing my GPU.


Reference cards VRM's average temp with core at 82C is 100C!
So, the less temps the better, remember: Semiconductor devices stop working for a variety of reasons, but most failure mechanisms do seem to have one factor in common - the hotter the device runs, the sooner it will fail. Semiconductor manufacturers routinely test their products at high temperatures to accelerate the onset of failures!

*Running a semiconductor 10C cooler could double its life*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have tons of threads about almost everything at OCN, just look for one that you identify yourself with your knowledge, in what you are good at! Stick to what you know. That is, stick to that which you're an expert on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


great advice for _everyone_. and if i may add, again directing at _everyone_:

its not about what you know but also _how you say it_; no one likes feeling that they are being talked down to. giving a pat on the back or a "don't feel bad, i have screwed that up too" is just as supportive as technical knowledge.

btw, you guys talk too much here, i'd hate to see all the reading i'd have to do if i miss this thread for a few days.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Well nevermind that then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind answering my other question?


CLU, IMO its not enough temp drop (compared to other top compounds, 2/4C drop) for the potential problems it MAY bring...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm gonna "swap" my 290 for a GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a nice, complete catalyst uninstall and cleaning should I use DDD?
> Before or after the catalyst uninstall?
> Anything else?
> I'm using windows 8.1 pro, thanks!


IMHO, get EVGA, better RMA policy and less prone to issues like the latest gigabyte cards!








After Catalyst uninstall, run DDU, shut down system, replace cards, install latest WHQL nvidia drivers (or latest betas if you like), done!
Welcome to the green side of gaming!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> great advice for _everyone_. and if i may add, again directing at _everyone_:
> 
> its not about what you know but also _how you say it_; no one likes feeling that they are being talked down to. giving a pat on the back or a "don't feel bad, i have screwed that up too" is just as supportive as technical knowledge.
> 
> btw, you guys talk too much here, i'd hate to see all the reading i'd have to do if i miss this thread for a few days.


Hey, you are a very knowledgeable guy too!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm gonna "swap" my 290 for a GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0) soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a nice, complete catalyst uninstall and cleaning should I use DDD?
> Before or after the catalyst uninstall?
> Anything else?
> I'm using windows 8.1 pro, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, get EVGA, better RMA policy and less prone to issues like the latest gigabyte cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Catalyst uninstall, run DDU, shut down system, replace cards, install latest WHQL nvidia drivers (or latest betas if you like), done!
> Welcome to the green side of gaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I'm changing my 290 Tri-X for the WF3 GTX 780 rev 2 of a friend








Supposed to be a "lucky" one, gettin' 1280/1293 on stock bios, Asic 79%
It's more than enough for my full hd 23"









Thanks for the tips!
Returning to the nVidia side after a while, my last "green" rig was a GTX 260 (core 216) Sli @ 4.2Ghz 920


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What bios? send it to me!


Im using yours but in some games it still down clocks I want it to stay at max oc the whole time


----------



## zodden

Loving that new skynet bios for my Evga 6GB 780 GTX!

1220mhz on the Core and 1752mhz on the memory. Voltage in AB reports 1163 but hits 1181 in all tests as I have LLC disabled. PT is set to 120.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wdrc/

This is on air and temps hit 71C max with 100% fans running Heaven benchmark 4.0

I am going to try and keep this as my 24/7 and will try to see if I can do this with lower voltage.

Anyway thanks for this great bios!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I'm changing my 290 Tri-X for the WF3 GTX 780 rev 2 of a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be a "lucky" one, gettin' 1280/1293 on stock bios, Asic 79%
> It's more than enough for my full hd 23"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> Returning to the nVidia side after a while, my last "green" rig was a GTX 260 (core 216) Sli @ 4.2Ghz 920


In that case all is good!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Im using yours but in some games it still down clocks I want it to stay at max oc the whole time


It's not the bios, its game engine related, when the GPU is not loaded enough it clocks down...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> MtBiker, I really like your rig. You did a fantastic job of putting it together. I was in the mid 16,000's with two cards, but as I said I have never OC'd them and frankly I don't know how to OC them with them being so close to each other and being stock. I am not sure that I could even get back plates on them? H110 cooler like yours until I switched from a Phantom 820 case to a Cosmos 2 Ultra. Now I am running a H105 because the H110 would not fit in the Cosmos. That said, I have room in the bottom of the Cosmos for another cooler and I am trying to find a set up that will cool my GPU's and maybe my memory. One thing that is very important to me is to have my GPU's on a separate cooling system than my CPU cooler. I went with the Corsair H105 system intentionally to have just one cooler for my cpu. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. One a separate note, I really like your SLI bridge. I just ordered a SLI 3 bridge from EVGA yesterday. It suppose to be here Tuesday and I cannot wait to see how it will look installed.


Thank you very much for the kind words! I really like your system too!!









maybe something like the swift-tech 220-x, could that cool 2 gpu's I wonder?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodden*
> 
> Loving that new skynet bios for my Evga 6GB 780 GTX!
> 
> 1220mhz on the Core and 1752mhz on the memory. Voltage in AB reports 1163 but hits 1181 in all tests as I have LLC disabled. PT is set to 120.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wdrc/
> 
> This is on air and temps hit 71C max with 100% fans running Heaven benchmark 4.0
> 
> I am going to try and keep this as my 24/7 and will try to see if I can do this with lower voltage.
> 
> Anyway thanks for this great bios!


Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I thought so too but was mostly curious about my core and voltage then how much room i might have left since my temps are so good.


A) silicon lottery, your chip might just be different in terms of limits
B) see quote below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> You can monitor your VRM temps through GPUz in the bottom of the sensors tab. I'm currently at 1241MHz @ 1.161v and 3550MHz on the memory.
> 
> EDIT: Higher voltage doesnt seem to let me get any higher of an OC, probably just hit a thermal wall.


I think you guys could use a peak at this how stuff works article. It gave me a real good visualization of how thes OC's work when managing different aspects of electricity.









http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/question501.htm

"A neat analogy to help understand these terms is a system of plumbing pipes. The voltage is equivalent to the water pressure, the current is equivalent to the flow rate, and the resistance is like the pipe size.
There is a basic equation in electrical engineering that states how the three terms relate. It says that the current is equal to the voltage divided by the resistance.
Let's see how this relation applies to the plumbing system. Let's say you have a tank of pressurized water connected to a hose that you are using to water the garden.
What happens if you increase the pressure in the tank? You probably can guess that this makes more water come out of the hose. The same is true of an electrical system: Increasing the voltage will make more current flow.
Let's say you increase the diameter of the hose and all of the fittings to the tank. You probably guessed that this also makes more water come out of the hose. This is like decreasing the resistance in an electrical system, which increases the current flow.
Electrical power is measured in watts. In an electrical system power (P) is equal to the voltage multiplied by the current.
The water analogy still applies. Take a hose and point it at a waterwheel like the ones that were used to turn grinding stones in watermills. You can increase the power generated by the waterwheel in two ways. If you increase the pressure of the water coming out of the hose, it hits the waterwheel with a lot more force and the wheel turns faster, generating more power. If you increase the flow rate, the waterwheel turns faster because of the weight of the extra water hitting it."

So adding voltage will facilitate higher clocks, or can make current clocks more efficient to a certain extent, but just adding voltage doesn't technically increase clocks. You could easily be hitting a bottleneck in another component of your card or component in rig (PCI e lanes, cpu, memory, etc)

@OccamRazor thoughts, additions, edit?


----------



## Zipperly

For those who helped thank you! Btw u cannot monitor vrm temps on a 780 via software.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> For those who helped thank you! Btw u cannot monitor vrm temps on a 780 via software.


Only on some. I was corrected earlier by Occam.


----------



## rustypixel

I'm interested in doing this to get the most out of my card. I play BF4 and it's the only game I play so I won't need to worry about testing this on different games for stability. I have a stock, water cooled 780ti and a 1080, 120/144Hz 27" display and want to know if it's worth the time and possibly trouble to get my card OC'ed further. Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## brandotip

So all of a sudden I'm only able to pull stock bios clock speeds.. Even though my AB settings haven't changed, it is pulling 901mhz at 1.319v and only using 35% gpu power and 20% gpu load. So I DDU'ed the driver and uninstalled AB... Reinstalled everything and bam, same issue... Thoughts? Everything was working fine earlier today....


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> I'm interested in doing this to get the most out of my card. I play BF4 and it's the only game I play so I won't need to worry about testing this on different games for stability. I have a stock, water cooled 780ti and a 1080, 120/144Hz 27" display and want to know if it's worth the time and possibly trouble to get my card OC'ed further. Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


If you're interested in a free performance boost of at least 10-15% I'd say its a good idea... All the info you could ever need is on page 1 of this thread! Read EVERYTHING.


----------



## MOSER91

Selling my GTX 780's, to buy 6gb versions.


----------



## rustypixel

I will see if I can tackle this soon. Just hope you're all ready for a slew of questions when/if I hit a snag or two which, incidentally, I'm apt to do.

Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> If you're interested in a free performance boost of at least 10-15% I'd say its a good idea... All the info you could ever need is on page 1 of this thread! Read EVERYTHING.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> A) silicon lottery, your chip might just be different in terms of limits
> B) see quote below
> I think you guys could use a peak at this how stuff works article. It gave me a real good visualization of how thes OC's work when managing different aspects of electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/question501.htm
> "A neat analogy to help understand these terms is a system of plumbing pipes. The voltage is equivalent to the water pressure, the current is equivalent to the flow rate, and the resistance is like the pipe size.
> There is a basic equation in electrical engineering that states how the three terms relate. It says that the current is equal to the voltage divided by the resistance.
> Let's see how this relation applies to the plumbing system. Let's say you have a tank of pressurized water connected to a hose that you are using to water the garden.
> What happens if you increase the pressure in the tank? You probably can guess that this makes more water come out of the hose. The same is true of an electrical system: Increasing the voltage will make more current flow.
> Let's say you increase the diameter of the hose and all of the fittings to the tank. You probably guessed that this also makes more water come out of the hose. This is like decreasing the resistance in an electrical system, which increases the current flow.
> Electrical power is measured in watts. In an electrical system power (P) is equal to the voltage multiplied by the current.
> The water analogy still applies. Take a hose and point it at a waterwheel like the ones that were used to turn grinding stones in watermills. You can increase the power generated by the waterwheel in two ways. If you increase the pressure of the water coming out of the hose, it hits the waterwheel with a lot more force and the wheel turns faster, generating more power. If you increase the flow rate, the waterwheel turns faster because of the weight of the extra water hitting it."
> So adding voltage will facilitate higher clocks, or can make current clocks more efficient to a certain extent, but just adding voltage doesn't technically increase clocks. You could easily be hitting a bottleneck in another component of your card or component in rig (PCI e lanes, cpu, memory, etc)
> @OccamRazor thoughts, additions, edit?


Yes, that it correct, to sum it up: Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> I'm interested in doing this to get the most out of my card. I play BF4 and it's the only game I play so I won't need to worry about testing this on different games for stability. I have a stock, water cooled 780ti and a 1080, 120/144Hz 27" display and want to know if it's worth the time and possibly trouble to get my card OC'ed further. Any information will be appreciated.
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> I will see if I can tackle this soon. Just hope you're all ready for a slew of questions when/if I hit a snag or two which, incidentally, I'm apt to do.
> Thanks.


Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Volt mod guide (but disregard LLC hack): *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

You have our modded bios in the OP (Opening Post): http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

And EZ3flash, our flashing tool and my flashing guide too in my SIG!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## rustypixel

I'm reading through the steps and Im already a bit confused. Here is what's causing the issue:

Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:

"msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"

The dorectionst state, "one or the other depends on your card" How do I know what command would I use for my particular card? Also, directions say "without the commas" but the quoted lines to be typed have commas. I have a single, stock GTX 780ti so what line of text should I use?

Thanks for any help. It's appreciated.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> I'm reading through the steps and Im already a bit confused. Here is what's causing the issue:
> 
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:
> "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"
> The dorectionst state, "one or the other depends on your card" How do I know what command would I use for my particular card? Also, directions say "without the commas" but the quoted lines to be typed have commas. I have a single, stock GTX 780ti so what line of text should I use?
> Thanks for any help. It's appreciated.


Dont bother, it doesn't work for the 780Ti, we tried. lot of people tried but still nothing after all this time! The mod works, the voltage controller accepts commands but as soon as you go pass 1,212V, you get black screens, BSOD's etc...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> I'm reading through the steps and Im already a bit confused. Here is what's causing the issue:
> 
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:
> 
> "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"
> 
> The dorectionst state, "one or the other depends on your card" How do I know what command would I use for my particular card? Also, directions say "without the commas" but the quoted lines to be typed have commas. I have a single, stock GTX 780ti so what line of text should I use?
> 
> Thanks for any help. It's appreciated.


I had the same question about the commas, they actually are required, and I'm pretty sure a single card of your type is /ri3,20,99

But like Ed just said, apparently people have been havinissues with it... So I'd stay away from that part until further notice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont bother, it doesn't work for the 780Ti, we tried. lot of people tried but still nothing after all this time! The mod works, the voltage controller accepts commands but as soon as you go pass 1,212V, you get black screens, BSOD's etc...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

So I noticed on all three 780 ACX reference cards I've had that there is a noticeable squeal when the cards are under load... it wasnt as noticeable before switching to an EKWB, but now that my case is really quiet under load, the squeal of the cards is easily the most audible thing. Anyone else notice this? It is particularly loud in benchmarks vs games.

Also, I've been noting my card not using full power on certain games, like Warframe. I actually downloaded that game to try and stress my card but it will not use more than default bios clock speed (901mhz). A few other games do this too but more intensive games like Star Citizen, as well as benchmarks will pull the full 1320 of my OC. I never noticed this before but has anyone else? In NCP I have power management set to performance and not adaptive so I know it isn't that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So I noticed on all three 780 ACX reference cards I've had that there is a noticeable squeal when the cards are under load... it wasnt as noticeable before switching to an EKWB, but now that my case is really quiet under load, the squeal of the cards is easily the most audible thing. Anyone else notice this? It is particularly loud in benchmarks vs games.
> Also, I've been noting my card not using full power on certain games, like Warframe. I actually downloaded that game to try and stress my card but it will not use more than default bios clock speed (901mhz). A few other games do this too but more intensive games like Star Citizen, as well as benchmarks will pull the full 1320 of my OC. I never noticed this before but has anyone else? In NCP I have power management set to performance and not adaptive so I know it isn't that.


Read my article about it:

_"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!







"_

The "coils" you have in your cards are the inductors [R22] and [R33] for core and memory, when you go water make sure you put some thermal pads on them so it will reduce the vibration!








Get used to it, some software (Game engines most of the time) will in conjunction with drivers bugs give you low GPU usage in some part or all of the game!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my article about it:
> 
> _"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
> There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
> Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> The "coils" you have in your cards are the inductors [R22] and [R33] for core and memory, when you go water make sure you put some thermal pads on them so it will reduce the vibration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it, some software (Game engines most of the time) will in conjunction with drivers bugs give you low GPU usage in some part or all of the game!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yea, when I was on loud air I only heard the coil whine when the card was generating over 300-1000 fps... but now that the fans are gone and I have a full cover block on (with thermal pads on r22 and r33) I just hear it that much more









I figured the clock limiting was driver/engine based because benchamrks and more graphic intensive games are still pulling 1320mhz.

thanks


----------



## lucapw

Hi,

i have two nvidia gtx 780 reference A1 with original bios; first Gainward and second Evga (no oc edition)

Image Nvidia Inspector

which is right bios skynet for my card?

thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucapw*
> 
> Hi,
> i have two nvidia gtx 780 reference A1 with original bios; first Gainward and second Evga (no oc edition)
> Image Nvidia Inspector
> which is right bios skynet for my card?
> thanks


Hi and *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*









In the OP (Opening Post) you have our modded bios for your card up to REV3, REV4 is for B1 cards, the latest revision for A1 cards is REV 3A!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

Get the:

780 EVGA 780 SC Reference

[*] EVGA 780 SC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

AND

780 Gainward Phantom *IF this is not your card, send me your original Gainward bios to modd!









[*] Gainward Phantom
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.08

Then you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide as well, to flash your cards easily and hassle free!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## rustypixel

I guess I will have to settle for the minimal that I can get away with using Afterburner alone. While poking around the interwebs I found this site, http://www.trickmasterpc.com. Does anyone here have any information about the method used there?

Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> I guess I will have to settle for the minimal that I can get away with using Afterburner alone. While poking around the interwebs I found this site, http://www.trickmasterpc.com. Does anyone here have any information about the method used there?
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help.


You really are new here...









In our thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100 you have our modded bios and all information avaliable!
You have it all (Besides the bios) in my SIG: EZ3flash for a easy and hassle free flashing, my flash guide and my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
For the 780Ti use Precision X available here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/evga-precision-x-download.html but if AfterBurner works for you , then its fine!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jchon930

quick question. so basically MSI Afterburner will allow you to overvolt until 1.2v, stock is at 1.16v for my FTW edition. So to overvolt past 1.2v, you need to flash the bios. Is this correct?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> quick question. so basically MSI Afterburner will allow you to overvolt until 1.2v, stock is at 1.16v for my FTW edition. So to overvolt past 1.2v, you need to flash the bios. Is this correct?


Yap! You have our new updated bios versions in the OP! (Opening Post)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ztaft

Hey guys, i have been around a little while. Mostly in the 750D Owners Club, but I figured that I would join the 780 OC since i have two EVGA 780 SC with the ACX cooler in my rig. Well enough jabbing here is my beast>>>

Top of Cards



Back of cards ( Back Plates Installed)



Inside of case.



Full set up.



Cheers:cheers:


----------



## waltercaorle

hello guys, I have a gtx 780dc2...
apparently I unlocked the voltage to 1.3v using software ....

















(liquid cooled)
there is a bios for my video card with the power limit to 200%, I know it will not help ... just to try.
Grazie...


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! You have our new updated bios versions in the OP! (Opening Post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hello guys, I have a gtx 780dc2...
> apparently I unlocked the voltage to 1.3v using software ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremeshack.com/image/224014.html
> http://www.xtremeshack.com/image/224647.html
> 
> 
> (liquid cooled)there is a bios for my video card with the power limit to 200%, I know it will not help ... just to try.
> Grazie...


Your pics are too small, you have a proper way to upload your images when you reply or quote a post:



Careful with that volt mod...








You have our modded bios in the OP (Opening Post)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## waltercaorle

post edited...
say you could do damage to the card? I have never exceeded 52C
is the only way, without hotwire, which I found to raise the voltage
I have the bios skynet ... but thanks to the gift of asus do not go over 1.21V


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

I have an EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX. My ASIC Score is 63.1% and my card cannot overclock worth a damn. It came in at 1071Mhz out of the box, but the best I can do is +50Mhz at stock voltage(Shows up as only 1110Mhz though). Even if I add voltage, I cannot find anything stable above +50 on the core. I have not messed around with memory OC, and I am very hesitant to do a BIOS flash. I feel that without a BIOS flash, I should still be able to achieve something more than +50, even with added voltage and power target. My temperatures were very good when I first bought the card, maxing out at 64C during Unigine Heaven and 66C during Metro:Last Light, Idle temperatures were always below 30C, and I have a nice fan curve set up.

When I first got my EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler, I had the side panel closed on my chassis and temperatures were in ~75C range. One day I was doing some tests and I had the side panel off, and I noticed that my temperatures dropped dramatically. Unigine Heaven went from 75C to 64C. This was right when I first bought the card, in early March of 2014. After two weeks of initial use, I bought an EVGA 780 Backplate mostly for looks, but they claim that it improves temperatures, my temperatures didn't change. I have been using my computer with the side panel removed ever since, dusting and cleaning monthly.

I recently did a big clean where I removed everything except the motherboard and CPU in my case. I installed some new fans, and did a much better job of cable management. When I was finished, I noticed that my GPU temperature skyrocketed in all games, Metro:LL went as high as 75C, Unigine Heaven was hitting 69C, this is with the side panel off. I remounted the card, and that did help some. Metro:LL only maxes out at 70C, and Heaven is down to 67C, but this is still higher than when I first bought the card, and the slight increase in temperatures is prevalent across the board in all games that I play. Idle temperatures have always, and still remain below 30C(~27C). When I try overclocking I still encountered the same issue, anything above +50 even with added voltage and PT results in a crash.

I have not opened the card up to view the thermal paste or anything, it hasn't even been 6 months, so its not like that could be degrading. I live in Florida, so in March I don't need the AC blowing at all times, so ambient temperature was 25C. Now that I am in the midst of a Florida summer, I have the AC going at all times, and ambient temperature is 23-24C, it is actually more cold now than when I first bought the card.

There is currently a deal on NCIX for a Corsair H55 + NZXT Kraken G10 for $75(without mail-in-rebates!). I am thinking of making this purchase because it is such an amazing deal. The deal expires on July 30th, so I need to make up my mind fast, which is why I am kind of delving back into GPU overclocking. I am kind of worried that regardless how much cooling I add, my GPU won't OC any better, its not like my temperatures are bad, and this is the silicon lottery. A low ASIC score is supposed to result in better overclocking with water, but I am confused because it doesn't seem like temperatures are holding me back. Another reservation I have is that the G10 doesn't do an adequate job of cooling the VRMs on Nvidia cards. See the thermal pictures. AMD cards seem to benefit greatly from the G10, not so much for Nvidia.

Could anyone make a recommendation as to what I should do please? Or if anyone has prior experience with a similar problem/G10 setup? Should I get the deal anyways just for the looks and added cooling? I have heard that you can use the Kraken G10 + EVGA Backplate together as long as you cut down the foam on the G10, has anyone else tried this?

Thank you!


----------



## sixsigmamb

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2510515

Not too shabby for basically a midlevel system. I cannot wait until I get my fourth Titan and a new 1500w power supply, and to get them all installed and see how it runs. Then I will have to figure out what to do with 3 brand new 780 Superclocked EVGA's.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> post edited...
> say you could do damage to the card? I have never exceeded 52C
> is the only way, without hotwire, which I found to raise the voltage
> I have the bios skynet ... but thanks to the gift of asus do not go over 1.21V


Just keep an eye on your VRM temperatures and you will be fine!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My ASIC Score is 63.1% and my card cannot overclock worth a damn. It came in at 1071Mhz out of the box, but the best I can do is +50Mhz at stock voltage(Shows up as only 1110Mhz though). Even if I add voltage, I cannot find anything stable above +50 on the core. I have not messed around with memory OC, and I am very hesitant to do a BIOS flash. I feel that without a BIOS flash, I should still be able to achieve something more than +50, even with added voltage and power target. My temperatures were very good when I first bought the card, maxing out at 64C during Unigine Heaven and 66C during Metro:Last Light, Idle temperatures were always below 30C, and I have a nice fan curve set up.
> 
> When I first got my EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler, I had the side panel closed on my chassis and temperatures were in ~75C range. One day I was doing some tests and I had the side panel off, and I noticed that my temperatures dropped dramatically. Unigine Heaven went from 75C to 64C. This was right when I first bought the card, in early March of 2014. After two weeks of initial use, I bought an EVGA 780 Backplate mostly for looks, but they claim that it improves temperatures, my temperatures didn't change. I have been using my computer with the side panel removed ever since, dusting and cleaning monthly.
> 
> I recently did a big clean where I removed everything except the motherboard and CPU in my case. I installed some new fans, and did a much better job of cable management. When I was finished, I noticed that my GPU temperature skyrocketed in all games, Metro:LL went as high as 75C, Unigine Heaven was hitting 69C, this is with the side panel off. I remounted the card, and that did help some. Metro:LL only maxes out at 70C, and Heaven is down to 67C, but this is still higher than when I first bought the card, and the slight increase in temperatures is prevalent across the board in all games that I play. Idle temperatures have always, and still remain below 30C(~27C). When I try overclocking I still encountered the same issue, anything above +50 even with added voltage and PT results in a crash.
> 
> I have not opened the card up to view the thermal paste or anything, it hasn't even been 6 months, so its not like that could be degrading. I live in Florida, so in March I don't need the AC blowing at all times, so ambient temperature was 25C. Now that I am in the midst of a Florida summer, I have the AC going at all times, and ambient temperature is 23-24C, it is actually more cold now than when I first bought the card.
> 
> There is currently a deal on NCIX for a Corsair H55 + NZXT Kraken G10 for $75(without mail-in-rebates!). I am thinking of making this purchase because it is such an amazing deal. The deal expires on July 30th, so I need to make up my mind fast, which is why I am kind of delving back into GPU overclocking. I am kind of worried that regardless how much cooling I add, my GPU won't OC any better, its not like my temperatures are bad, and this is the silicon lottery. A low ASIC score is supposed to result in better overclocking with water, but I am confused because it doesn't seem like temperatures are holding me back. Another reservation I have is that the G10 doesn't do an adequate job of cooling the VRMs on Nvidia cards. See the thermal pictures. AMD cards seem to benefit greatly from the G10, not so much for Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone make a recommendation as to what I should do please? Or if anyone has prior experience with a similar problem/G10 setup? Should I get the deal anyways just for the looks and added cooling? I have heard that you can use the Kraken G10 + EVGA Backplate together as long as you cut down the foam on the G10, has anyone else tried this?
> 
> Thank you!


FLASH the BIOS! low asic just means it needs more voltage, so FLASH the BIOS!

if you really are thinking of going underwater, get a full water block. i was looking at the G10 also and thought, _if i don't have time to do it right the first time, when will i?_


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> FLASH the BIOS! low asic just means it needs more voltage, so FLASH the BIOS!
> 
> if you really are thinking of going underwater, get a full water block. i was looking at the G10 also and thought, _if i don't have time to do it right the first time, when will i?_


Even with my low ASIC score, don't you find it weird that I cannot achieve anything at all above +50Mhz even with +62mV?

Going full water block is something I have considered. I will probably add a 2nd 780 into my rig sometime late this year, or early next year in preparation for Ultra 4k. I did just buy the Enthoo Pro, and it is begging to be used for water cooling. Water cooling is something I have zero experience in, and am not sure on what it would cost to do a 2x GPU loop, but that would look amazing, and solve the VRM problem. I will probably keep my Cooler Master Seidon 240M on my CPU because I am getting amazing results with it.

Could you recommend me a good water cooling guide/introduction and/or a good kit that you recommend that is upgradeable please?


----------



## Asus11

I have gtx 780s evga SC B1 with Skynet bios..

trying to do voltmod on AF . but no luck? is it because its B1 ?

or is there a specific AF I need to dl?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Even with my low ASIC score, don't you find it weird that I cannot achieve anything at all above +50Mhz even with +62mV?


not really my asic is 70.7% and ~1110 @ stock voltage is about what i get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Going full water block is something I have considered. I will probably add a 2nd 780 into my rig sometime late this year, or early next year in preparation for Ultra 4k. I did just buy the Enthoo Pro, and it is begging to be used for water cooling. Water cooling is something I have zero experience in, and am not sure on what it would cost to do a 2x GPU loop, but that would look amazing, and solve the VRM problem. I will probably keep my Cooler Master Seidon 240M on my CPU because I am getting amazing results with it.
> 
> Could you recommend me a good water cooling guide/introduction and/or a good kit that you recommend that is upgradeable please?


sorry i wish i could give you some recommendations but i just starting to think about getting wet myself. there prbably a few folks on this thread or you could look around/ask:
http://www.overclock.net/f/73/nvidia-cooling
or
http://www.overclock.net/f/61/water-cooling

actually there is a G10 thread there:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/0_50

it just might turn out it does very well cooling the vrms; since you have a lower asic and need to turn up the voltage quite a bit, becomes more of a concern than the gpu temps.

hope it helps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I have gtx 780s evga SC B1 with Skynet bios..
> 
> trying to do voltmod on AF . but no luck? is it because its B1 ?
> 
> or is there a specific AF I need to dl?


You are doing something wrong, it works! are you following my guide?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I have a single EVGA 780 FTW (siggy) I have a dilema. Money really isn't a problem (as long as my girl is in cali) that I could sell that 780 and get a 780ti. I would love to sli something that I could slap full waterblocks on in a custom water loop. What's yall's opinion?

Colin


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I have a single EVGA 780 FTW (siggy) I have a dilema. Money really isn't a problem (as long as my girl is in cali) that I could sell that 780 and get a 780ti. I would love to sli something that I could slap full waterblocks on in a custom water loop. What's yall's opinion?
> Colin


Only: WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??!?!?!!?








Joking aside, if you are really keen on it, why not then?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TheCautiousOne

(tears) thank you for that


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You are doing something wrong, it works! are you following my guide?


yup max I can do is 1.212v :-\

+62


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> yup max I can do is 1.212v :-\
> 
> +62


No you are not, AB after the mod is in place shows the exact voltage input instead of offsets!

"Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:



click "open command window here"
Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:

"msiafterburner /*sg0* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
"msiafterburner /*sg1* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"



if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v

Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :



Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h



now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!"

Does your cards return "41" after the commands?:

msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99
msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99

or it returns "invalid"?

If thats the case the commands should be:

msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99
msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99

and then edit the VEN_ files and paste this:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

On both VEN_ files!

then restart AB and it will ask you to reboot!


----------



## brandotip

Maybe he's reading "without commas" and typing /ri3 20 99... That took me a while to rectify







or maybe he's not editing ALL the Ven files.. You also have to open notepad as administrator to be able to save the changes... At least I did lol


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I may need to get one of those backplates for my 780 FTW.


There worth it bro.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> There worth it bro.


They do look nice. I just wonder if it will trap hot air in is the main reason on why I haven't. I'm already pretty mean to my 780, run it @ 100% load 24/7 @ 1.21V.


----------



## lucapw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi and *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP (Opening Post) you have our modded bios for your card up to REV3, REV4 is for B1 cards, the latest revision for A1 cards is REV 3A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Get the:
> 
> 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
> 
> [*] EVGA 780 SC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> AND
> 
> 780 Gainward Phantom *IF this is not your card, send me your original Gainward bios to modd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] Gainward Phantom
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.08
> 
> Then you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide as well, to flash your cards easily and hassle free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Send you pm with my bios for gtx 780 A1 reference Gainward and Evga









thanksss


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, looks like a driver update was released by nvidia today. I'm trying to install it but the program keeps freezing on me and I cant manage to install it.

Anyone else having a similar issue?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, looks like a driver update was released by nvidia today. I'm trying to install it but the program keeps freezing on me and I cant manage to install it.
> 
> Anyone else having a similar issue?


Installed fine for me running skyn3t.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, looks like a driver update was released by nvidia today. I'm trying to install it but the program keeps freezing on me and I cant manage to install it.
> 
> Anyone else having a similar issue?


I was able to download and install it. I can't really see any performance differences with it verses the most previous one.


----------



## sixsigmamb

A look at the new tri-sli bridge from EVGA


----------



## pez

I'm def. not a fan of that.


----------



## sixsigmamb

You think a cable or breadboard looks better?


----------



## pez

Obviously my opinion, but yeah. I like the normal black ribbon cable. Now the ATI/AMD orange/bronzish colored cables were awful, but just a simple black ribbon cable is my preference. If I could make an analogy it'd be like having a hood scoop on a car that obviously was not designed for it. Or when people put those faux vents on the sides of their cars. I'm over-dramatizing it, but hopefully you catch my drift







. No hate/offense intended.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Did not take any offense to what you said. I like the ribbons too, but the breadboard just doesn't do it for me. I also agree that those crossfire bridges are hideous


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try it now:
> 
> mercs213EVGAGTX7803GBSCREV3.zip 132k .zip file


Thanks OccamRazor







+Rep, this Bios(lucky that I use the same ACX SC 780 as mercs213) solved my card's problem with Windows 8.1 Update 1 as well. As a result I am now happily back on Windows 8.1.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Thanks OccamRazor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep, this Bios(lucky that I use the same ACX SC 780 as mercs213) solved my card's problem with Windows 8.1 Update 1 as well. As a result I am now happily back on Windows 8.1.


Glad you're happy!


----------



## ice445

Does EEPROM write protection only have to be disabled once? Or before every flash you do? And if yes, can having it off cause any problems?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Does EEPROM write protection only have to be disabled once? Or before every flash you do? And if yes, can having it off cause any problems?



"Does EEPROM write protection only have to be disabled once?" *YES*
"Or before every flash you do?" *ANSWER ABOVE*
"And if yes, can having it off cause any problems?" *NO*

You have my flash guide in my SIG and EZ3flash to easily and hassle free flash your card!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jchon930

would it be stupid to step up to a GTX 780ti reference for $200 more from a GTX 780 ftw edition?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> would it be stupid to step up to a GTX 780ti reference for $200 more from a GTX 780 ftw edition?


For $200? not worth it... save the money, sell your FTW and buy a 780Ti Classified!...









OR step-up to a Classy if its allowed!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## The EX1

IMO, no. The performance gain is not worth $200. Hold onto that 780 until next gen is here. OC your card to squeeze a bit more performance out of it to hold you over. That ACX cooler is fine for keeping temps in check at 1.212v


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For $200? not worth it... save the money, sell your FTW and buy a 780Ti Classified!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR step-up to a Classy if its allowed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> IMO, no. The performance gain is not worth $200. Hold onto that 780 until next gen is here. OC your card to squeeze a bit more performance out of it to hold you over. That ACX cooler is fine for keeping temps in check at 1.212v


the fastest card allowed is the ti reference... yeah i guess i'll just hold onto my card which I do love. Temps are not THAT great though. 74-76c with fan curve set to 90% at 70degrees @1.6v


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> "Does EEPROM write protection only have to be disabled once?" *YES*
> "Or before every flash you do?" *ANSWER ABOVE*
> "And if yes, can having it off cause any problems?" *NO*
> 
> You have my flash guide in my SIG and EZ3flash to easily and hassle free flash your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks. I already read the guide and flashed and everything, I was just messing with creating my own BIOS for a bit and playing around in general.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For $200? not worth it... save the money, sell your FTW and buy a 780Ti Classified!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR step-up to a Classy if its allowed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> IMO, no. The performance gain is not worth $200. Hold onto that 780 until next gen is here. OC your card to squeeze a bit more performance out of it to hold you over. That ACX cooler is fine for keeping temps in check at 1.212v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fastest card allowed is the ti reference... yeah i guess i'll just hold onto my card which I do love. Temps are not THAT great though. 74-76c with fan curve set to 90% at 70degrees @1.6v
Click to expand...

1.6v? not possible and if you have a cooler that good then those temps are excellent.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1.6v? not possible and if you have a cooler that good then those temps are excellent.


A typo for sure... Hows the bios modding going at the 7xx threads?


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1.6v? not possible and if you have a cooler that good then those temps are excellent.


oh crap, sorry.... i mean 1.16v... which is the stock voltage reading... i never increased voltage myself.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> oh crap, sorry.... i mean 1.16v... which is the stock voltage reading... i never increased voltage myself.


Dont worry it happens all the time!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1.6v? not possible and if you have a cooler that good then those temps are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap, sorry.... i mean 1.16v... which is the stock voltage reading... i never increased voltage myself.
Click to expand...

lol bi know i ws messin with ya.by now whenever somebody says air cooling in the same sentence with 1.4 or higher we know to put a 1 in front of it.


----------



## Cannonkill

would any one that knows what they're doing with bios tweeking help me out there. im on a 760


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> the fastest card allowed is the ti reference... yeah i guess i'll just hold onto my card which I do love. Temps are not THAT great though. 74-76c with fan curve set to 90% at 70degrees @1.6v


I was thinking similar to you when I got my 780 acx 3gb and the 780ti and 780 6gb cards came out months later. My solution was to go watercooling. By adding WC infrastructure to my build I have the ability to upgrade it going into the future while gaining the OC benefits of WC today. The block for the 780 was about 110$ (+30$ backplate) and when it's time to go 8xx I'm sure someone will want a 780 with a EK full Waterblock.

My card came stock at 863mhz core clock and 6000mhz mem clock . After WC I am stable at 1320/6500 without ever going over 52*C... That's more than 50% overclock. IMO that's like paying 500$ for a $750 card.. Or 610$ with waterblock lol







with my single gtx 780 and 3570k I hit 10243 in 3d mark Firestrike.. That 3570k only give a graphics score of 4000 lol

But yea, water is the way to go IMO!


----------



## Zipperly

And in my comparison throttle is a non issue for either card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I was thinking similar to you when I got my 780 acx 3gb and the 780ti and 780 6gb cards came out months later. My solution was to go watercooling. By adding WC infrastructure to my build I have the ability to upgrade it going into the future while gaining the OC benefits of WC today. The block for the 780 was about 110$ (+30$ backplate) and when it's time to go 8xx I'm sure someone will want a 780 with a EK full Waterblock.
> 
> My card came stock at 863mhz core clock and 6000mhz mem clock . After WC I am stable at 1320/6500 without ever going over 52*C... That's more than 50% overclock. IMO that's like paying 500$ for a $750 card.. Or 610$ with waterblock lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my single gtx 780 and 3570k I hit 10243 in 3d mark Firestrike.. That 3570k only give a graphics score of 4000 lol
> 
> But yea, water is the way to go IMO!


Nice temps, my accelero 4 ain't shabby either. Keeps me in the high 40's with 1.238vc and 1254mhz core. What sort of voltage are you running?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> And in my comparison throttle is a non issue for either card.
> Nice temps, my accelero 4 ain't shabby either. Keeps me in the high 40's with 1.238vc and 1254mhz core. What sort of voltage are you running?


I was running max 1.275 until I wanted to break 1.3ghz stable, then I had to bump up to 1.3.. To run 1320/7000 1.325v was needed for peak draw, but temps still never got above 52. Temps are always lower in games though.. That 52 peak is in benchmarks, with all fans on low.. When fans are set to medium the temps drop ~6-8*

Does the accelero cool vrm's too?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I was running max 1.275 until I wanted to break 1.3ghz stable, then I had to bump up to 1.3.. To run 1320/7000 1.325v was needed for peak draw, but temps still never got above 52. Temps are always lower in games though.. That 52 peak is in benchmarks, with all fans on low.. When fans are set to medium the temps drop ~6-8*
> 
> Does the accelero cool vrm's too?


Nice results and yes I have sinks directly mounted to the vrm as well as the huge back plate which also cools the vrm's and memory. I have ran 1306 MHz Core with1.3vc and temps after running valley were 60c and a little less in games. I'm also running the llc hack which will add a bit to temps.


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 
> Nice results and yes I have sinks directly mounted to the vrm as well as the huge back plate which also cools the vrm's and memory. I have ran 1306 MHz Core with1.3vc and temps after running valley were 60c and a little less in games.


Exceptionally nice rig.]


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> Exceptionally nice rig.]


Thanks, the card might look like it is not completely straight but that is because I took the photo before I installed the support bracket.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> would any one that knows what they're doing with bios tweeking help me out there. im on a 760


I was going to PM you, i think we have a modded 760 bios but don't get your hopes up, 760 bios is a "pain"...








I think you already have a good speed (1293Mhz) out of it!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 
> Nice results and yes I have sinks directly mounted to the vrm as well as the huge back plate which also cools the vrm's and memory. I have ran 1306 MHz Core with1.3vc and temps after running valley were 60c and a little less in games. I'm also running the llc hack which will add a bit to temps.


When you say heat sink mounted to vrm do you mean those black ones on back of card or inbetween the chip and fans? It looks like you have heat sinks on the back of the card but the VRMs are on the same side as the gpu. 60c at 1.3v w/o a full cover full waterblock is pretty damn nice IMO! I was instructed to actually not use the llc hack on my specific revision card (a1) but I did use it on my 2 B2 stepping cards.

Ps.. What is your airflow like in the case.. Are there fans in front of that hdd cage? Rad pull or push? Fan in back top of case, intake or exhaust? Is there no fan grate under the PSU so you do not need to intake case air to cool PSU? I think we could get your temps lower still







what are your ambient room temps?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> When you say heat sink mounted to vrm do you mean those black ones on back of card or inbetween the chip and fans? It looks like you have heat sinks on the back of the card but the VRMs are on the same side as the gpu. 60c at 1.3v w/o a full cover full waterblock is pretty damn nice IMO! I was instructed to actually not use the llc hack on my specific revision card (a1) but I did use it on my 2 B2 stepping cards.
> 
> Ps.. What is your airflow like in the case.. Are there fans in front of that hdd cage? Rad pull or push? Fan in back top of case, intake or exhaust? Is there no fan grate under the PSU so you do not need to intake case air to cool PSU? I think we could get your temps lower still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your ambient room temps?


I have sinks on both sides of the pcb "directly on the vrm's and the backplate also is designed to cool the vrm area as we'll"  Case Airflow is also excellent.


----------



## max883




----------



## cloxed

So I finally got to try Skynet's Bios Rev4 (I have the B1 chip), but I've found some issues that I can't figure out.

Flash went smoothly and just to be sure I reinstalled everything: drivers, Geforce Exp and GPU tweak (Yeah, I like it and I've been using it for years, since my old HD7850).

The fan doesn't go below stock 37% and the card seems less stable to me. For example, my Asus DCUII was 1175/6600 stable at 1.212v (boost to 1280) but after flashing I can't even mantain 1175 at max voltage, even with the power and temp sliders maxed.

Anyone else having these issues?

Sorry if this has already been addressed. I went through 50+ pages searching, but gave up.


----------



## REDSTONE

Quote:


> The fan doesn't go below stock 37%


*Yes, you're right.

I have same issue with my card.*


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hi there,

I could need some Help from you Guys. I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3 OC Rev. 2 Edition with Samsung RAM bought 09/2013 - Need the stock bios. Can someone help me please


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I could need some Help from you Guys. I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3 OC Rev. 2 Edition with Samsung RAM bought 09/2013 - Need the stock bios. Can someone help me please


I think 80.80.21.00.39 is the one, maybe someone who owns that Gigabyte can confirm?


----------



## djthrottleboi

N780O3GD.zip 134k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I could need some Help from you Guys. I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3 OC Rev. 2 Edition with Samsung RAM bought 09/2013 - Need the stock bios. Can someone help me please


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks for that pic. you saved me some problems since it looks like my D14 would have a conflict with the back heatsink


its heatsink is very close to the pci-ex1 slot with the fan bracket "hanging" over.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thanks for that pic. you saved me some problems since it looks like my D14 would have a conflict with the back heatsink
> 
> 
> its heatsink is very close to the pci-ex1 slot with the fan bracket "hanging" over.


Yep, I had the dh14 unit and can confirm that the backplate on the card pushes against the dh14. I simply sold the dh14 on eBay and purchased my first ever water cooling unit, gotta say I love all the room that has been freed up!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloxed*
> 
> So I finally got to try Skynet's Bios Rev4 (I have the B1 chip), but I've found some issues that I can't figure out.
> Flash went smoothly and just to be sure I reinstalled everything: drivers, Geforce Exp and GPU tweak (Yeah, I like it and I've been using it for years, since my old HD7850).
> The fan doesn't go below stock 37% and the card seems less stable to me. For example, my Asus DCUII was 1175/6600 stable at 1.212v (boost to 1280) but after flashing I can't even mantain 1175 at max voltage, even with the power and temp sliders maxed.
> Anyone else having these issues?
> Sorry if this has already been addressed. I went through 50+ pages searching, but gave up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDSTONE*
> 
> *Yes, you're right.
> I have same issue with my card.*


[email protected]% is 1100RPM, I lowered this value to 23%= 700RPM, now the first temperature trigger is 40C, the next one is 78C increased to 2000RPM because 3000RPM is the MAX your cards cooler goes!
So i set 85C as the max temp with max fan speed (temp trigger 3)! Keep an eye on the temps and let me know how it behaves:

Temperatures
Fan speed
Voltages
Voltages were reviewed and default power target is now 100% 300w by 150% slide 450w,( check the fans after flash if they are spinning because of the low revs (700RPM) you won't hear them!








)

*PM me if you want to test the bios!*

@cloxed: Use Afterburner!









Cheers

Occamrazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thanks for that pic. you saved me some problems since it looks like my D14 would have a conflict with the back heatsink
> 
> its heatsink is very close to the pci-ex1 slot with the fan bracket "hanging" over.


Hey you, whats up?







How are you my Friend?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yep, I had the dh14 unit and can confirm that the backplate on the card pushes against the dh14. I simply sold the dh14 on eBay and purchased my first ever water cooling unit, gotta say I love all the room that has been freed up!


i just don't want to get rid of my D14 though its completely overkill for my cpu. but come to think of it, it is pretty silly giving up OCing the gpu better for a locked processor, huh?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey you, whats up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you my Friend?


living the american dream









and you?


----------



## cloxed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [email protected]% is 1100RPM, I lowered this value to 23%= 700RPM, now the first temperature trigger is 40C, the next one is 78C increased to 2000RPM because 3000RPM is the MAX your cards cooler goes!
> So i set 85C as the max temp with max fan speed (temp trigger 3)! Keep an eye on the temps and let me know how it behaves:
> 
> Temperatures
> Fan speed
> Voltages
> Voltages were reviewed and default power target is now 100% 300w by 150% slide 450w,( check the fans after flash if they are spinning because of the low revs (700RPM) you won't hear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *PM me if you want to test the bios!*
> 
> @cloxed: Use Afterburner!


That's rev4, right? I know it's supposed to do just that, but it just doesn't... I've tried using Precision, Afterburner, OC Guru, GPUTweak, etc. The fan's minimum is still at 37% (1100rpm). I guess I'll just stick to the good ol' default bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloxed*
> 
> That's rev4, right? I know it's supposed to do just that, but it just doesn't... I've tried using Precision, Afterburner, OC Guru, GPUTweak, etc. The fan's minimum is still at 37% (1100rpm). I guess I'll just stick to the good ol' default bios.


I tested these bios with altered fans profiles before in linux systems and they work perfectly, perhaps the drivers... hummm...








With stock bios you can set the fan to less than 37%?

EDIT: Got it: PM sent!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## sixsigmamb

There is no substitute for good components. I scored this with a 4.3 overclock, my RAM on XMP setting and with my video cards running stock.











I am so glad that I was able to solve my memory problems. Now I can build the other two identical systems, give one away to the local battered woman's shelter. one to the no kill animal shelter here and one to the Big Brothers of America charter here. Finally, when all that is done, I can start on my own system.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> There is no substitute for good components. I scored this with a 4.3 overclock, my RAM on XMP setting and with my video cards running stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad that I was able to solve my memory problems. Now I can build the other two identical systems, give one away to the local battered woman's shelter. one to the no kill animal shelter here and one to the Big Brothers of America charter here. Finally, when all that is done, I can start on my own system.


A) 6cores and 3 780's is mid level powerhouse?









B) do these charities need rigs with 6 cores and 3 780's.


----------



## blackhole2013

If I hotwire mod my Asus direct cu 780 what does it do will I be able to go past 1.212 volts doing that ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> If I hotwire mod my Asus direct cu 780 what does it do will I be able to go past 1.212 volts doing that ?


no offense but if you have to ask, then you ought not do it.

flashing with skyn3t's V4 bois (assuming B1 chip) will be you past 1.212 easily- i hit over 1.3 for a minute but then got worried about vrm temps being on air.

so, you ought to consider some water cooling.


----------



## benjamen50

Does the 780 power wattage increase when you put the clocks higher on the stock gpu voltage? And which ram is better, hynix or samsung?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Does the 780 power wattage increase when you put the clocks higher on the stock gpu voltage? And which ram is better, hynix or samsung?


Yes it does. They say samsung but its the luck of the draw.


----------



## benjamen50

i got 2x 780s (gigabyte oc windforce 3x model) with samsung ram and another 780 (gigabyte ghz backplate edition) with hynix ram.

Is an ASIC of 70% to 80% the average for 780s? because all my 780s lie within 70-80%


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> If I hotwire mod my Asus direct cu 780 what does it do will I be able to go past 1.212 volts doing that ?


Yes, its will also void your warranty: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/18500_100#post_22007654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no offense but if you have to ask, then you ought not do it.
> flashing with skyn3t's V4 bois (assuming B1 chip) will be you past 1.212 easily- i hit over 1.3 for a minute but then got worried about vrm temps being on air.
> so, you ought to consider some water cooling.


His card is DCUII, its non reference, so, no volt mod, only hard mod!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *living the american dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you?*


We are heading the same way then!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> *Does the 780 power wattage increase when you put the clocks higher on the stock gpu voltage? And which ram is better, hynix or samsung?*


Yes, it does, have a look at one of my tests with my titans:

_"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*1 card only

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_

Both Rams are good OC'ers!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## zubonpants

Hi guys, I just bought a second EVGA 780 Classified and noticed that it is a newer revision (80.80) bios with Hynix memory. My first classified is a 80.10 with Samsung memory. Can I flash both of my 780 classifieds to Skyn3t's bios and have a stable build? I wanted to benefit from Skyn3t's wonderful work but noticed that certain versions of his bios are for certain revisions of the cards and run different base clocks. If I SLI them will the clocks even out? Any insight would be great! Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubonpants*
> 
> Hi guys, I just bought a second EVGA 780 Classified and noticed that it is a newer revision (80.80) bios with Hynix memory. My first classified is a 80.10 with Samsung memory. Can I flash both of my 780 classifieds to Skyn3t's bios and have a stable build? I wanted to benefit from Skyn3t's wonderful work but noticed that certain versions of his bios are for certain revisions of the cards and run different base clocks. If I SLI them will the clocks even out? Any insight would be great! Thanks!


Send me your cards bios; both!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## zubonpants

SLOT1 80.10.3a.00.82

SLOT2 80.80.31.00.80


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubonpants*
> 
> SLOT1 80.10.3a.00.82
> 
> SLOT2 80.80.31.00.80


I think he means send him the files via PM.. not the bios versions


----------



## zubonpants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I think he means send him the files via PM.. not the bios versions


Whoops, PM Sent. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no offense but if you have to ask, then you ought not do it.
> flashing with skyn3t's V4 bois (assuming B1 chip) will be you past 1.212 easily- i hit over 1.3 for a minute but then got worried about vrm temps being on air.
> so, you ought to consider some water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> His card is DCUII, its non reference, so, no volt mod, only hard mod!
Click to expand...

this is why i ought not post 4 hours after my bedtime. thanks for correcting me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We are heading the same way then!


----------



## Zero989

I flashed my PNY 780s to the Zotac (Gen 4 skyn3t) BIOS. All is well in MSI AB 3.0.1 and games, but in 3D Mark 2011 my scores are much much lower than they should be. I scored 20.8K at 1.2Ghz GPU and memory at 1600Mhz (Elpida ._.). With the PNY BIOS I scored 22K+. Checking the scores individually it's only my GPU scores that are down, whereas my CPU scores increased.

System is:

3930K
ASUS RIVE BIOS 4804
PNY GTX 780 SLI
eVGA 1000W P2


----------



## sixsigmamb

If you hit 22,000 with two stock 780's you should have no complaints. I just barely broke 21,000 with three super clocked EVGA 780's. I am definitely impressed.


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> If you hit 22,000 with two stock 780's you should have no complaints. I just barely broke 21,000 with three super clocked EVGA 780's. I am definitely impressed.


This isn't Fire Strike but 3DM11. At stock (which is 1019Mhz for both cards with the new BIOS) I scored 18.5K. Something is definitely not right. I tested with FurMark to make sure the cards weren't throttling. It took a power limit of 120% to prevent the throttling. I assumed this would be fine for everything else. *shrugs*


----------



## sixsigmamb

I have never tested anything with 3DM11. I use the Firestrike test on 3DM Advanced edition. With my CPU at 4.3 and my memory at XMP profile and my three cards running stock, I barely broke 21000. I now wish that I had bought the GTX 780ti's instead of what I have got. It seems like they outperform just about everything out there. Of course, some people with the Radeon 290's and 295's, may disagree with me.


----------



## Zero989

Here are the two benchmark links:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8582397 (SCORE
P22190 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor) 182+ Core 200+ Mem *** PNY BIOS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8582049 (SCORE
P20824 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor) 200+ Core198+ MEM *** Zotac skyn3t BIOS


----------



## DADDYDC650

My 780 6GB SC can hit 7.5Ghz VRAM stable. I've ran a bunch of benchmarks and at 7.6Ghz it becomes unstable and I start to lose performance. My question is, is this good for a 6GB GPU and do most games even take advantage of the speed or am I better off leaving it around 6.5Ghz?

Forgot to mention that my VRAM = Hynix.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My 780 6GB SC can hit 7.5Ghz VRAM stable. I've ran a bunch of benchmarks and at 7.6Ghz it becomes unstable and I start to lose performance. My question is, is this good for a 6GB GPU and do most games even take advantage of the speed or am I better off leaving it around 6.5Ghz?
> 
> Forgot to mention that my VRAM = Hynix.


Most games no. Benchmarks make more use of VRAM. Games will only begin to be VRAM intensive at higher resolutions and with more Antialiasing. Ive noticed peformance gains in games like Star Citizen @ 1080p with more vram speed, but I think VRAM clocks would be more important if games actually maxed out the the cards bandwith. Most games dont even max out a 256bit interface let alone some of the 384bit interface cards floating out there (Which is why GTX 880 will probably be 256bit interface)


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I have never tested anything with 3DM11. I use the Firestrike test on 3DM Advanced edition. With my CPU at 4.3 and my memory at XMP profile and my three cards running stock, I barely broke 21000. I now wish that I had bought the GTX 780ti's instead of what I have got. It seems like they outperform just about everything out there. Of course, some people with the Radeon 290's and 295's, may disagree with me.


Under water, custom bios, and increased voltage should make you not think this IMO. I have a reference 780 running at 1320/7000, 1.325v, and never hitting over 50C with fans on low. I def do not wish I spent an extra 200$ when i see people with 780ti's that happen to not OC as well as my specific card.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Finally flashed my bios and got everything working. WOW and to think I was wanting to upgrade to the 780ti's







, now I just need to flash my other 780 for an SLI run







.


----------



## D3LTA9

First just want to thank everyone for all their hard work on all the different areas. Been awesome to flash a custom bios, fully unlock voltage and see just how far my 780 (now 780's) will go under water!

Quick question though, I am running two different revision cards. One using the rev 3A vbios (ref evga) and one using the rev 4 vbios (ACX evga B1). How hard would it be for me to modify either bios so both cards run the same core base clock? Instead of one at 950mhz and the other at 1020mhz?

No big deal as I can easy work around it just be easier to link both cards together to save the constant swapping back and fourth in and out of the after burner settings to nail down my clocks, power targets and voltages.

For that matter wish MSI would add a drop down box or something like gpu-z has to quickly swap between cards.

Anyways thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## zalazar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> First just want to thank everyone for all their hard work on all the different areas. Been awesome to flash a custom bios, fully unlock voltage and see just how far my 780 (now 780's) will go under water!
> 
> Quick question though, I am running two different revision cards. One using the rev 3A vbios (ref evga) and one using the rev 4 vbios (ACX evga B1). How hard would it be for me to modify either bios so both cards run the same core base clock? Instead of one at 950mhz and the other at 1020mhz?
> 
> No big deal as I can easy work around it just be easier to link both cards together to save the constant swapping back and fourth in and out of the after burner settings to nail down my clocks, power targets and voltages.
> 
> For that matter wish MSI would add a drop down box or something like gpu-z has to quickly swap between cards.
> 
> Anyways thanks in advance for any help!


you can easily modify them both to whatever clock you want them to run at, i used to have 2 different cards before and both were running at the same clock speed.
just use the kepler tweaker and change the clocks for one of them to match the other one no need to change anything else .
if you run into power limits issue you could change that too to be matched (only if you run into power limitation)


----------



## Zero989

I fixed my problem. It ended up being just bad a BIOS for my PNY cards. I manually edited their BIOS.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8587077

SCORE
P22774 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalazar*
> 
> you can easily modify them both to whatever clock you want them to run at, i used to have 2 different cards before and both were running at the same clock speed.
> just use the kepler tweaker and change the clocks for one of them to match the other one no need to change anything else .
> if you run into power limits issue you could change that too to be matched (only if you run into power limitation)


Awesome thank you!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Anyone has a link to the stock bios for the EVGA 6GB Superclocked version? I need to RMA my card and wanted to put the stock bios back on there just to make sure I dont void my warranty agreement. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Anyone has a link to the stock bios for the EVGA 6GB Superclocked version? I need to RMA my card and wanted to put the stock bios back on there just to make sure I dont void my warranty agreement. Thanks in advance.


Here's the stock EVGA 780 6GB SC BIOS, http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=57777938945538078544


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here's the stock EVGA 780 6GB SC BIOS, http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=57777938945538078544


Thank you very much! +rep


----------



## QAKE

Finally done!!! Here is a video with the Poseidon 780's, cooled with water AND air! Now I just need to over clock them


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Finally done!!! Here is a video with the Poseidon 780's, cooled with water AND air! Now I just need to over clock them


looks great! I like the colors. +rep


----------



## brandotip

Anyone here play firefall? I'm looking for user experiences with a custom bios 780..... It refuses to use all my gpu headroom and actually acts like gpu boost is enabled. I usually sit at my default clock of 901 but when it needs to it'll ramp up as high as 1202. This is frustrating seeing as the card is stabley overclocked to 1320mhz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Anyone here play firefall? I'm looking for user experiences with a custom bios 780..... It refuses to use all my gpu headroom and actually acts like gpu boost is enabled. I usually sit at my default clock of 901 but when it needs to it'll ramp up as high as 1202. This is frustrating seeing as the card is stabley overclocked to 1320mhz


Driver profile, find out which game engine uses (if its a known game engine that is...) and then rename the .exe to that name! Or create the new game profile with the same settings! All of this in Nvidia Inspector of course!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Anyone here play firefall? I'm looking for user experiences with a custom bios 780..... It refuses to use all my gpu headroom and actually acts like gpu boost is enabled. I usually sit at my default clock of 901 but when it needs to it'll ramp up as high as 1202. This is frustrating seeing as the card is stabley overclocked to 1320mhz


that games problem is that it bounces the card between idle and full load as its not optimized for newer systems. there is no fix for that and you need like a gtx 660 to eliminate that issue. I play it and I have been playing through the whole beta and this game was made for dual-core cpu's and 600 series performance type cards.

Also that game will only run on cores 1 and 3 or 0 and 2 so make sure you cooling is up to par on the cpu as those cores will be hot.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Driver profile, find out which game engine uses (if its a known game engine that is...) and then rename the .exe to that name! Or create the new game profile with the same settings! All of this in Nvidia Inspector of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yea I've never used nvidia inspector before but I'm sure I'll figure out what you mean









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that games problem is that it bounces the card between idle and full load as its not optimized for newer systems. there is no fix for that and you need like a gtx 660 to eliminate that issue. I play it and I have been playing through the whole beta and this game was made for dual-core cpu's and 600 series performance type cards.
> 
> Also that game will only run on cores 1 and 3 or 0 and 2 so make sure you cooling is up to par on the cpu as those cores will be hot.


Got a raystorm on there ATM, keeping it under 60C








I do really like this game though


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Driver profile, find out which game engine uses (if its a known game engine that is...) and then rename the .exe to that name! Or create the new game profile with the same settings! All of this in Nvidia Inspector of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I've never used nvidia inspector before but I'm sure I'll figure out what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that games problem is that it bounces the card between idle and full load as its not optimized for newer systems. there is no fix for that and you need like a gtx 660 to eliminate that issue. I play it and I have been playing through the whole beta and this game was made for dual-core cpu's and 600 series performance type cards.
> 
> Also that game will only run on cores 1 and 3 or 0 and 2 so make sure you cooling is up to par on the cpu as those cores will be hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a raystorm on there ATM, keeping it under 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do really like this game though
Click to expand...

Yeah unfortunately when they went open beta i requested that they rework the game for multi-core support for quads and add support for newer cards but it was understood that they didn't as the game has to be rebuilt from the ground up. So us 780 owners are stuck with a semi-idle card in-game causing mini-freeze glitches.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah unfortunately when they went open beta i requested that they rework the game for multi-core support for quads and add support for newer cards but it was understood that they didn't as the game has to be rebuilt from the ground up. So us 780 owners are stuck with a semi-idle card in-game causing mini-freeze glitches.


I noticed graphical freezes when thumpers go up sometimes lol... I decided to only OC to 1293 and drop VRAM OC to keep voltage more stable; for that specific game.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I noticed graphical freezes when thumpers go up sometimes lol... I decided to only OC to 1293 and drop VRAM OC to keep voltage more stable; for that specific game.


Some games are more sensitive to overclocks than others.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah unfortunately when they went open beta i requested that they rework the game for multi-core support for quads and add support for newer cards but it was understood that they didn't as the game has to be rebuilt from the ground up. So us 780 owners are stuck with a semi-idle card in-game causing mini-freeze glitches.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed graphical freezes when thumpers go up sometimes lol... I decided to only OC to 1293 and drop VRAM OC to keep voltage more stable; for that specific game.
Click to expand...

Its not your oc or the card its the game so you have no worries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I noticed graphical freezes when thumpers go up sometimes lol... I decided to only OC to 1293 and drop VRAM OC to keep voltage more stable; for that specific game.
> 
> 
> 
> Some games are more sensitive to overclocks than others.
Click to expand...

actually that games design just suxxs.


----------



## DADDYDC650

djthrottleboi, the game design might suck but the fact remains that certain games are more sensitive to overclocking.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> djthrottleboi, the game design might suck but the fact remains that certain games are more sensitive to overclocking.


i agree with that i was just saying that this game sucks design wise horribly. I was there every step of the way and got to experience every mistake of the programmers firsthand. The game has so much potential but it just sucks. my 780 won't do over 800MHz in this game. though i am idling i am getting over 60fps with slight glitches as the card tries to go higher. The card will try to go higher but it still sticks in higher even when set to run max clocks all the time.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i agree with that i was just saying that this game sucks design wise horribly. I was there every step of the way and got to experience every mistake of the programmers firsthand. The game has so much potential but it just sucks. my 780 won't do over 800MHz in this game. though i am idling i am getting over 60fps with slight glitches as the card tries to go higher. The card will try to go higher but it still sticks in higher even when set to run max clocks all the time.


Gotcha.

I was watching someone stream that game and it looked whack. No wonder I've never heard of it.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys getting ready to watercool 2 Reference GTX780s. How far on average can these things be pushed on water without modding bios and just using Afterburner, GPU Tweak, nvidiaInspector etc.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey guys getting ready to watercool 2 Reference GTX780s. How far on average can these things be pushed on water without modding bios and just using Afterburner, GPU Tweak, nvidiaInspector etc.


Lottery luck... You can never know the leakage of a card until you test it...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lottery luck... You can never know the leakage of a card until you test it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Lol I know that was just lookin for an average going from reference cooler to watercooling.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Lol I know that was just looking for an average going from reference cooler to water cooling.


Sometimes... none! My Titans (ASIC 69%) did [email protected],212V on air, under water they did the same!
But with the temperature controlled by water i got this:

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*1 card only

It all depends on every cards leakage! All chips are different in voltage/clocks scalability, "voltage walls", etc!

Read an excerpt of one of my articles about it:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sometimes... none! My Titans (ASIC 69%) did [email protected],212V on air, under water they did the same!
> But with the temperature controlled by water i got this:
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *1 card only
> 
> It all depends on every cards leakage! All chips are different in voltage/clocks scalability, "voltage walls", etc!
> 
> Read an excerpt of one of my articles about it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Good read have read that before.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i agree with that i was just saying that this game sucks design wise horribly. I was there every step of the way and got to experience every mistake of the programmers firsthand. The game has so much potential but it just sucks. my 780 won't do over 800MHz in this game. though i am idling i am getting over 60fps with slight glitches as the card tries to go higher. The card will try to go higher but it still sticks in higher even when set to run max clocks all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> I was watching someone stream that game and it looked whack. No wonder I've never heard of it.
Click to expand...

Its acyually a good game but its been in beta for a really long time and it is true f2p but they just won't properly optimize it because at the time dual cores were popular was the time the idea for this game came up. They are just now going live and if it weren't for the optimization issues this game would be my choice. I was streaming this game a lot in beta. 



 but i was elite already and still am really op so there's no point in watching my streams of the game other than music.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its acyually a good game but its been in beta for a really long time and it is true f2p but they just won't properly optimize it because at the time dual cores were popular was the time the idea for this game came up. They are just now going live and if it weren't for the optimization issues this game would be my choice. I was streaming this game a lot in beta.
> 
> 
> 
> but i was elite already and still am really op so there's no point in watching my streams of the game other than music.


+ rep for the twitch link. I'll have to check out some of ur vids.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its acyually a good game but its been in beta for a really long time and it is true f2p but they just won't properly optimize it *because at the time dual cores were popular was the time the idea for this game came up.* They are just now going live and if it weren't for the optimization issues this game would be my choice. I was streaming this game a lot in beta.
> 
> 
> 
> but i was elite already and still am really op so there's no point in watching my streams of the game other than music.


ya know i was wondering why the recommended gpus were a 4850 or gtx 460 . . . i had considered mentioning to brandotip that the 780 could be throttling down to 2d speeds but i guess your experience helped sort that out.









lightwieght games like that, i don't even bother OCing . . .just saying.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its actually a good game but its been in beta for a really long time and it is true f2p but they just won't properly optimize it *because at the time dual cores were popular was the time the idea for this game came up.* They are just now going live and if it weren't for the optimization issues this game would be my choice. I was streaming this game a lot in beta.
> 
> 
> 
> but i was elite already and still am really op so there's no point in watching my streams of the game other than music.
> 
> 
> 
> ya know i was wondering why the recommended gpus were a 4850 or gtx 460 . . . i had considered mentioning to brandotip that the 780 could be throttling down to 2d speeds but i guess your experience helped sort that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightwieght games like that, i don't even bother OCing . . .just saying.
Click to expand...

lol ikr. sadly there is no help for 780 owners with that game. maybe if we downclocked so much the game would be a actual load on the card we can ditch those random freeze glitches.


----------



## G2O415

I'll soon be replacing my AMD R9 270X 4GB with an EVGA GTX 780 Dual FTW!!!

Going to check out how the Green team is, hopefully Ontrac holds up their end of the bargain and delivers it tomorrow as scheduled...









Anything you guys can recommend for this Nvidia newbie that I should look at be it tweaks, improvements, etc.?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> I'll soon be replacing my AMD R9 270X 4GB with an EVGA GTX 780 Dual FTW!!!
> 
> Going to check out how the Green team is, hopefully Ontrac holds up their end of the bargain and delivers it tomorrow as scheduled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you guys can recommend for this Nvidia newbie that I should look at be it tweaks, improvements, etc.?


Planing on running water or air? Maybe a bios flash but other than that just download the current driver and let her rip.


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Planing on running water or air? Maybe a bios flash but other than that just download the current driver and let her rip.


Air, don't think I'll be going water anytime soon. I've never done a BIOS flash for a video card, and by bios flash do you mean an official bios or a custom bios? I've got the WHQL drivers downloaded, normally I would go for the BETA but it would seem that the WHQL drivers are more recent then the latter.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> Air, don't think I'll be going water anytime soon. I've never done a BIOS flash for a video card, and by bios flash do you mean an official bios or a custom bios? I've got the WHQL drivers downloaded, normally I would go for the BETA but it would seem that the WHQL drivers are more recent then the latter.


Custom Bios, it's more of an option really and not necessary or hard to do. I'd run the card for a while and see how she does first. If you want more from it then I would flash it but only if you feel like you need it.


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Custom Bios, it's more of an option really and not necessary or hard to do. I'd run the card for a while and see how she does first. If you want more from it then I would flash it but only if you feel like you need it.


Ah I see... Alright then, I will see tomorrow (hopefully







).

Thanks dude


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Does anyone know a place where you can buy the EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler BASE PLATE, not back plate, the BASE PLATE that is within the card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I might be leavig this club soon. It depends on what the insurance agency says but i might be going kingpin.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Does anyone know a place where you can buy the EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler BASE PLATE, not back plate, the BASE PLATE that is within the card.


i'd suggest calling EVGA. they are very helpful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I might be leavig this club soon. It depends on what the insurance agency says but i might be going kingpin.


good luck to you on that. but i don't see why you can't still do some "slumming" with us reference card owners


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> Does anyone know a place where you can buy the EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX Cooler BASE PLATE, not back plate, the BASE PLATE that is within the card.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd suggest calling EVGA. they are very helpful
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I might be leavig this club soon. It depends on what the insurance agency says but i might be going kingpin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good luck to you on that. but i don't see why you can't still do some "slumming" with us reference card owners
Click to expand...

lol i'm still in the 600 series owners, 660 non ti owners, and 770 owners clubs and helping out so i will still be here however you guys have skyn3t and occam so no need for me to help out lol. I will just be here to hang. Though who ever knew being hit by a car would feel so good.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i'm still in the 600 series owners, 660 non ti owners, and 770 owners clubs and helping out so i will still be here however you guys have skyn3t and occam so no need for me to help out lol. I will just be here to hang. Though who ever knew being hit by a car would feel so good.


But we still need ya. We all do. Now is time to unpack my stuff for camping gonna have tree days of wild life. Peace out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i'm still in the 600 series owners, 660 non ti owners, and 770 owners clubs and helping out so i will still be here however you guys have skyn3t and occam so no need for me to help out lol. I will just be here to hang. Though who ever knew being hit by a car would feel so good.
> 
> 
> 
> But we still need ya. We all do. Now is time to unpack my stuff for camping gonna have tree days of wild life. Peace out.
Click to expand...

awesome you are going camping. The closest i ever got to camping was hanging out at a friends who lived far out. I want to go camping so bad but lack the funds and equipment.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I might be leavig this club soon. It depends on what the insurance agency says but i might be going kingpin.


PM me if you do for a proper KPE bios!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> But we still need ya. We all do. Now is time to unpack my stuff for camping gonna have tree days of wild life. Peace out.


Yap! Think i will bring along my 10-pound AXE just in case we find some OCN asshat trolls...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> awesome you are going camping. The closest i ever got to camping was hanging out at a friends who lived far out. I want to go camping so bad but lack the funds and equipment.


It depends where you live and what kind of "wild" you have around you, sometimes you wont need much equipment or $$$ for a simple weekend out!


----------



## G2O415

Got my card and slapped that bad girl in, haven't tested it out yet as I'm waiting to install all my games









Count me in in the club!


----------



## benjamen50

I'm using 2x GTX 780's in SLI on my computer with a i5 4690K at 4.6 GHz, 1.28V, uncore 4.2 GHz, 1.15V(i think)/ vrin 1.68v

Now the problem here is that with my Coolermaster V700 (700 Watt 80+ Gold PSU) and running 3dmark tests.

My computer black screen's on the tests where it produces a crapload of fps and my cards (sound like their stressing probably coil whine sound when high fps lol).

Guessing I need more wattage don't I... I'm running these Gigabyte Windforce 3X 780's at stock clock.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i'm still in the 600 series owners, 660 non ti owners, and 770 owners clubs and helping out so i will still be here however you guys have skyn3t and occam so no need for me to help out lol. I will just be here to hang. Though who ever knew being hit by a car would feel so good.


i know the feeling. i got hit driving to work last month and as soon as it happened - the impact- i thought to myself, "i am getting a new car" and smiled. having enough cash left over from the settlement for a 780 was icing on the cake. fortunately i didn't get injured, to the dismay of the several dozen personal injury lawyers who called, so it was cut and dry and state farm was pretty good about everything.

hope you're alright.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm using 2x GTX 780's in SLI on my computer with a i5 4690K at 4.6 GHz, 1.28V, uncore 4.2 GHz, 1.15V(i think)/ vrin 1.68v
> 
> Now the problem here is that with my Coolermaster V700 (700 Watt 80+ Gold PSU) and running 3dmark tests.
> 
> My computer black screen's on the tests where it produces a crapload of fps and my cards (sound like their stressing probably coil whine sound when high fps lol).
> 
> Guessing I need more wattage don't I... I'm running these Gigabyte Windforce 3X 780's at stock clock.


the CM V700 is a great psu. and 700 watts ought to be *just* enough esp. running stock clocks on the cards.


Spoiler: EST power draw from guru 3D Warning: Spoiler!







237*2= 474

iirc DC isn't _that_ power hungry
Quote:


> In our power draw test, *we used a kill-a-watt to measure the total system power draw* when both idle and under load. At stock settings, the i5 4690K drew about 56 watts when idle and 102 watts under load. When overclocked, the chip drew 85 watts when idle and 152 under load due to the increased voltage.


http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/intel-devils-canyon-i5-4690k-review-and-overclocking-benchmarks-idnum301/

i bolded part because that doesn't account for the ~90% psu efficiency 152*.9= ~137watts

474+137= 611 watts

it is hitting 87% of the psu's output but that ought to handle it. have you tried going back to stock speeds on the i5?


----------



## benjamen50

I'll try that, and see if the test works.

Looks like I'm going to get a evga supernova g2 1000w PSU in the future...

Anyway, I tried the 3DMark test once again (EDIT: With the cpu being at stock + ram voltage speed etc), it did survive for like a minute longer, but then the screen froze. Had to reset. So







.

I guess I'll run my overclock + 2 gpu's and not stress test the gpu's for the time being.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'll try that, and see if the test works.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to get a evga supernova g2 1000w PSU in the future...
> 
> Anyway, I tried the 3DMark test once again (EDIT: With the cpu being at stock + ram voltage speed etc), it did survive for like a minute longer, but then the screen froze. Had to reset. So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I guess I'll run my overclock + 2 gpu's and not stress test the gpu's for the time being.


i have had 3Dmark give me fits in the past. you MAY (TBH i am guessing) have a driver or installation of 3dmark issue. if you're looking at OCing the cards - i'd suggest trying unigine valley and then try a game like crysis 3 or far cry 3; chances are you will have to dial back the max you got in valley to be stable.

however i won't be someone who advocates against getting a reasonably larger and better psu if you can afford it.


----------



## benjamen50

Can't afford it at the moment haha, paying off my new cpu and motherboard.

Most likely I'll sell this Coolermaster V700 and get a Coolermaster V1000


----------



## KingCry

I have been curious about this for a while now what companies have binned GPU cores as I'm working on a new build and am wanting 2 GTX 780's but am currently unsure about what GPU's are binned buy what companies for high Core and Mem overclocking?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> awesome you are going camping. The closest i ever got to camping was hanging out at a friends who lived far out. I want to go camping so bad but lack the funds and equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends where you live and what kind of "wild" you have around you, sometimes you wont need much equipment or $$$ for a simple weekend out!
Click to expand...

I'm in wisconsin so we have places but i never went camping so not sure of what to bring really. My fiance however has so i will ask her one day to help me learn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i'm still in the 600 series owners, 660 non ti owners, and 770 owners clubs and helping out so i will still be here however you guys have skyn3t and occam so no need for me to help out lol. I will just be here to hang. Though who ever knew being hit by a car would feel so good.
> 
> 
> 
> i know the feeling. i got hit driving to work last month and as soon as it happened - the impact- i thought to myself, "i am getting a new car" and smiled. having enough cash left over from the settlement for a 780 was icing on the cake. fortunately i didn't get injured, to the dismay of the several dozen personal injury lawyers who called, so it was cut and dry and state farm was pretty good about everything.
> 
> hope you're alright.
Click to expand...

Lol i was saying that too. no injury and the insurance company will pay you like no tomorrow but when you are injured they will fight to the death. My bike alone will run them a good $2000 and thats not all it will cost them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Can't afford it at the moment haha, paying off my new cpu and motherboard.
> Most likely I'll sell this Coolermaster V700 and get a Coolermaster V1000


Not enough if you want serious OC!
With my [email protected] and My Titans at 1400MHZ i got over 1250W out of the wall!









1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*1 card only

If you go for a Hex/Octa core add 200/400W to your PSU capacity!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I have been curious about this for a while now what companies have binned GPU cores as I'm working on a new build and am wanting 2 GTX 780's but am currently unsure about what GPU's are binned buy what companies for high Core and Mem overclocking?


AFAIK, EVGA bins Classifieds and KPE's ONLY!
Binning is choosing the GPU with any given clock capacity with the lowest voltage (low leakage)!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm in wisconsin so we have places but i never went camping so not sure of what to bring really. My fiance however has so i will ask her one day to help me learn.
> Lol i was saying that too. no injury and the insurance company will pay you like no tomorrow but when you are injured they will fight to the death. My bike alone will run them a good $2000 and thats not all it will cost them.


Do it like me: Get a 10-Pound AXE and go camping, if anything looks suspicious, start Axing away!




































What bike do you have? I have a Harley Sportster 48



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys, i need a bios please: *PNY/NVIDIA 80.80.21.00.53*

+Rep for the finder!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm in wisconsin so we have places but i never went camping so not sure of what to bring really. My fiance however has so i will ask her one day to help me learn.
> Lol i was saying that too. no injury and the insurance company will pay you like no tomorrow but when you are injured they will fight to the death. My bike alone will run them a good $2000 and thats not all it will cost them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it like me: Get a 10-Pound AXE and go camping, if anything looks suspicious, start Axing away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bike do you have? I have a Harley Sportster 48
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

not that type of bike lol this type http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/allez/allez-comp-smartweld and its this brand and elite specialized but its older. Half the thing is carbon fiber though so thats whats really gonna hurt. that Haley is really nice. If I didn't have kids my plan was to get a kawasaki. My friend tried to sell me a harley but it died while i was test driving.


Spoiler: bike pics


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not that type of bike lol this type http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/allez/allez-comp-smartweld and its this brand and elite specialized but its older. Half the thing is carbon fiber though so thats whats really gonna hurt. that Harley is really nice. If I didn't have kids my plan was to get a kawasaki. My friend tried to sell me a harley but it died while i was test driving.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bike pics


Yap, specialized bikes are very expensive, i got an old BERG 501 frame equiped for downhill and everything was around $1000 with allot of discount (rebates)!








If i went for the top tier parts i had over $5000 for sure!








This Harley of mine is really for enjoying the road, i rarely go over 60mph!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## waltercaorle

hi, I unlocked the voltage of my gtx 780dc2 over 1.3v with this mod

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
(for those who want to see it I made a video)

You may somehow activate llc hack?
Will I need a higher power limit?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I have been curious about this for a while now what companies have binned GPU cores as I'm working on a new build and am wanting 2 GTX 780's but am currently unsure about what GPU's are binned buy what companies for high Core and Mem overclocking?


just buy both from the same retailer and make sure same brand









most evga cards are b1, try to get B1 revision


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi, I unlocked the voltage of my gtx 780dc2 over 1.3v with this mod
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> (for those who want to see it I made a video)
> You may somehow activate llc hack?
> Will I need a higher power limit?


You don't need LLC for your card, or any card for that matter, LLC has been added in the latest nvidia drivers, there are different code in the drivers that change the LLC modes making the hack ineffective and somewhat unstable!
Good find on the 44h in CHL8318, most ASP1212 voltage controllers in the DCUII are in fact CHL8318 in disguise, i wrote a volt mod guide for the DCUII 780Ti with that in mind!
+REP for you!








Get our modded bios in the OP (Opening Post) if you don't find your bios version there PM me with yours and i will mod it for you!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not that type of bike lol this type http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/allez/allez-comp-smartweld and its this brand and elite specialized but its older. Half the thing is carbon fiber though so thats whats really gonna hurt. that Harley is really nice. If I didn't have kids my plan was to get a kawasaki. My friend tried to sell me a harley but it died while i was test driving.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bike pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yap, specialized bikes are very expensive, i got an old BERG 501 frame equiped for downhill and everything was around $1000 with allot of discount (rebates)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i went for the top tier parts i had over $5000 for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Harley of mine is really for enjoying the road, i rarely go over 60mph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

that color scheme though. proud to be the home that provided that harley to ya.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You don't need LLC for your card, or any card for that matter, LLC has been added in the latest nvidia drivers, there are different code in the drivers that change the LLC modes making the hack ineffective and somewhat unstable!
> Good find on the 44h in CHL8318, most ASP1212 voltage controllers in the DCUII are in fact CHL8318 in disguise, i wrote a volt mod guide for the DCUII 780Ti with that in mind!
> +REP for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get our modded bios in the OP (Opening Post) if you don't find your bios version there PM me with yours and i will mod it for you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thanks







.... but I would need a bios with the power limit at least 175/180% (I think) to 1.4v .... my gtx 780 dc2 is 80.80.21.00.3B (your bios with the PL higher will be fine)

Can I post the link of the video that I did to unlock over 1.3v ...?

PNY gtx780 ... can not find it now, as soon as I see someone ask him ....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... but I would need a bios with the power limit at least 175/180% (I think) to 1.4v .... my gtx 780 dc2 is 80.80.21.00.3B (your bios with the PL higher will be fine)
> Can I post the link of the video that I did to unlock over 1.3v ...?
> PNY gtx780 ... can not find it now, as soon as I see someone ask him ....


Here you go:

skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4.zip 131k .zip file


[email protected] power limit for you to play with, just be careful and keep a close eye to the temps (VRM's specially) as your card is very hot indeed!

Of course you can post it, i will post a volt mod guide too in a minute!








Or send me the link and i will include it in my guide and give you credit for it!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You don't need LLC for your card, or any card for that matter, LLC has been added in the latest nvidia drivers, there are different code in the drivers that change the LLC modes making the hack ineffective and somewhat unstable!


hold it, wut?

i have been using LLC-0.EXE just before i start afterburner (both i do manually after windows start up.)

so no more?


----------



## OccamRazor

*For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*

*VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*

Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :



Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h

Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!

A video with it from our Friend *waltercaorle*





Report back!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hold it, wut?
> 
> i have been using LLC-0.EXE just before i start afterburner (both i do manually after windows start up.)
> 
> so no more?


In most of the cards, the hack stopped working after the 780Ti release, the new drivers along with AB, increase 0,016/0,025V to the offset voltage already!
If your card is working fine, don't worry, its one of the few!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ...cut...
> 
> Of course you can post it, i will post a volt mod guide too in a minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or send me the link and i will include it in my guide and give you credit for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thanks ... you're really too kind ...









Occamrazor have PM...


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone happen to have the EVGA GTX 780 SC STOCK Bios on hand so that I may flash back? *Seem to have lost the stock bios file* and I'd like to get on windows 8.1 update 1. with the modded bios I get BSODs every time at boot before logon screen.


----------



## benjamen50

I'm running 2x 780s in dual sli and will setup GPU on 1.212v hoping for 1220mhz core and 6000mhz+ on memory. I5 4690K @ 4.6 GHz / 1.280v , uncore 4.2 GHz @ 1.20v(I think) vrin 1.280v. 3 HDD and SSD a lot of fans and lots of USB peripherals plugged in (specs in my gaming rig SIG)

What do you guys think? 850w or 1000w?


----------



## SLOPOKE

please delete, forgot to use quote


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone happen to have the EVGA GTX 780 SC STOCK Bios on hand so that I may flash back? *Seem to have lost the stock bios file* and I'd like to get on windows 8.1 update 1. with the modded bios I get BSODs every time at boot before logon screen.


 gtx780scref.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> gtx780scref.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Thank you!


No problem, glad i could help. I just pulled that off my 2nd card a few minutes ago before flashing it.


----------



## D3LTA9

Having issues changing my core base clock using kepler bios tweaker v1.27.

I open the bios file and change TDP base clock from 954mhz to 1020mhz and also the boost limit slider to match. Save it and flash it. Seems to be all working fine and GPU-Z says it has the correct base clock but then when I actually do a run through on heaven for example it actually hasn't changed and is still at 954mhz.

First time I have used kepler bios tweaker so I am sure I am missing something. If someone could give me a hand that would be great thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm running 2x 780s in dual sli and will setup GPU on 1.212v hoping for 1220mhz core and 6000mhz+ on memory. I5 4690K @ 4.6 GHz / 1.280v , uncore 4.2 GHz @ 1.20v(I think) vrin 1.280v. 3 HDD and SSD a lot of fans and lots of USB peripherals plugged in (specs in my gaming rig SIG)
> What do you guys think? 850w or 1000w?


EVGA Supernova G2 1300W!, It's a superb Super Flower's Leadex Gold unit!
You will thank me later!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone happen to have the EVGA GTX 780 SC STOCK Bios on hand so that I may flash back? *Seem to have lost the stock bios file* and I'd like to get on windows 8.1 update 1. with the modded bios I get BSODs every time at boot before logon screen.


You are probably using an old bios, it has been fixed since, send me your stock bios!
(You should state the bios version when asking for a bios, SLOPOKE provided you a an old .36 bios, that along with .3A is for older A1 cards, there is also the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios for newer B1 cards)
Which one is your stock bios? Your GPU is A1 or B1?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Having issues changing my core base clock using kepler bios tweaker v1.27.
> I open the bios file and change TDP base clock from 954mhz to 1020mhz and also the boost limit slider to match. Save it and flash it. Seems to be all working fine and GPU-Z says it has the correct base clock but then when I actually do a run through on heaven for example it actually hasn't changed and is still at 954mhz.
> First time I have used kepler bios tweaker so I am sure I am missing something. If someone could give me a hand that would be great thanks!


Don't go around chasing ghosts and brick your card by mistake with KBT! Send me your bios!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## melodystyle2003

Great finding that for the gtx 780 asus.
They have quite very good vrm design and crazy numbers of those and with that voltage trick they will shine.
+rep


----------



## benjamen50

So, about my 2x GTX 780's. I tried them one at a time in my computer and they both nvidia driver crash on unigine heaven benchmark.... Tried downclocking one, didn't help at all. Could these GPU's be faulty? I have a 780 GHZ backplate edition which I tested and it worked fine. (haven't tested the 780 gigabyte ghz edition on the new motherboard and cpu though, which i'm using right now.)

I think both my 780s are defective... But they seem to work fine during gaming...

Well I highly doubt the CPU or motherboard could be at fault. I plugged a sata power connector to the motherboard at the bottom right (the sata power plug at the bottom right of the motherboard with a molex 4-pin adapter)


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Great finding that for the gtx 780 asus.
> They have quite very good vrm design and crazy numbers of those and with that voltage trick they will shine.
> +rep


thank you.....


----------



## SLOPOKE

Occamrazor[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EVGA Supernova G2 1300W!, It's a superb Super Flower's Leadex Gold unit!
> You will thank me later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably using an old bios, it has been fixed since, send me your stock bios!
> (You should state the bios version when asking for a bios, SLOPOKE provided you a an old .36 bios, that along with .3A is for older A1 cards, there is also the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios for newer B1 cards)
> Which one is your stock bios? Your GPU is A1 or B1?
> Don't go around chasing ghosts and brick your card by mistake with KBT! Send me your bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Eww you're right, that is for an A1. I forgot about the two bios versions until I read your post.


----------



## Nark96

lol why are people talking about bikes on this thread?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm running 2x 780s in dual sli and will setup GPU on 1.212v hoping for 1220mhz core and 6000mhz+ on memory. I5 4690K @ 4.6 GHz / 1.280v , uncore 4.2 GHz @ 1.20v(I think) vrin 1.280v. 3 HDD and SSD a lot of fans and lots of USB peripherals plugged in (specs in my gaming rig SIG)
> What do you guys think? 850w or 1000w?
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA Supernova G2 1300W!, It's a superb Super Flower's Leadex Gold unit!
> You will thank me later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone happen to have the EVGA GTX 780 SC STOCK Bios on hand so that I may flash back? *Seem to have lost the stock bios file* and I'd like to get on windows 8.1 update 1. with the modded bios I get BSODs every time at boot before logon screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are probably using an old bios, it has been fixed since, send me your stock bios!
> (You should state the bios version when asking for a bios, SLOPOKE provided you a an old .36 bios, that along with .3A is for older A1 cards, there is also the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios for newer B1 cards)
> Which one is your stock bios? Your GPU is A1 or B1?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Having issues changing my core base clock using kepler bios tweaker v1.27.
> I open the bios file and change TDP base clock from 954mhz to 1020mhz and also the boost limit slider to match. Save it and flash it. Seems to be all working fine and GPU-Z says it has the correct base clock but then when I actually do a run through on heaven for example it actually hasn't changed and is still at 954mhz.
> First time I have used kepler bios tweaker so I am sure I am missing something. If someone could give me a hand that would be great thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go around chasing ghosts and brick your card by mistake with KBT! Send me your bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I have that psu and its one of the best i ever had.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So, about my 2x GTX 780's. I tried them one at a time in my computer and they both nvidia driver crash on unigine heaven benchmark.... Tried downclocking one, didn't help at all. Could these GPU's be faulty? I have a 780 GHZ backplate edition which I tested and it worked fine. (haven't tested the 780 gigabyte ghz edition on the new motherboard and cpu though, which i'm using right now.)
> 
> I think both my 780s are defective... But they seem to work fine during gaming...
> 
> Well I highly doubt the CPU or motherboard could be at fault. I plugged a sata power connector to the motherboard at the bottom right (the sata power plug at the bottom right of the motherboard with a molex 4-pin adapter)


I think its a gigabyte issue as their cards have had issues since the beginning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> lol why are people talking about bikes on this thread?


Because we rule


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Because we rule


It's so irrelevant though







but whatever floats you peoples boats


----------



## looniam




----------



## benjamen50

I'm kind of speechless now. I flashed to the skynet latest revision bios and all my crashing issues and bugs with my 780s are gone. Still using my 700W PSU too! (Yes I have a backup of the original bios just in case).

Going to do some more testing.

Edit: nope still crashing.


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi, I unlocked the voltage of my gtx 780dc2 over 1.3v with this mod
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> (for those who want to see it I made a video)
> 
> You may somehow activate llc hack?
> Will I need a higher power limit?


Great find and awesome work!

One question, how can I make my Asus 780 down volt on idle when I apply 1.3v with this mod? I find anything past the standard 1.21v keeps the volts on 24/7 even though the core and mem clocks are on idle, its making my temps jump a little.

Btw, im using modded skyn3t vBios 3A.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> Great find and awesome work!
> One question, how can I make my Asus 780 down volt on idle when I apply 1.3v with this mod? I find anything past the standard 1.21v keeps the volts on 24/7 even though the core and mem clocks are on idle, its making my temps jump a little.
> Btw, im using modded skyn3t vBios 3A.


No, its the same as with the NCP4206 voltage hack, its AB interface that keeps the voltage locked to whatever voltage you set, there is a way to circumvent that but its very tricky to set a batch of commands as every card is different, one set can be good for your card but crash mine!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

I posted this in the Kepler BIos tweaker thread but noticed that this thread is much more active and will likely have an answer so here it goes again.....
Quote:


> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1925603/width/350/height/700/flags/LL
> 
> Is the one circled in red the only one i need to touch if i want to get full voltage control?


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EVGA Supernova G2 1300W!, It's a superb Super Flower's Leadex Gold unit!
> You will thank me later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably using an old bios, it has been fixed since, send me your stock bios!
> (You should state the bios version when asking for a bios, SLOPOKE provided you a an old .36 bios, that along with .3A is for older A1 cards, there is also the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios for newer B1 cards)
> Which one is your stock bios? Your GPU is A1 or B1?
> Don't go around chasing ghosts and brick your card by mistake with KBT! Send me your bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor




Does this help?


----------



## Zipperly

What im trying to find out with the Kepler Bios Editor 1.27 does it give us the ability to mod our bios's over 1.212 without the need for doing the MSI afterburner hack?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> 
> 
> Does this help?


ACX or stock cooler?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> What im trying to find out with the Kepler Bios Editor 1.27 does it give us the ability to mod our bios's over 1.212 without the need for doing the MSI afterburner hack?


Nop! sorry!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! sorry!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ah ok, thank you. That is what I needed to know.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ACX or stock cooler?


ACX.

This one...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> ACX.
> 
> This one...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918


Ok, try this one:

skyn3tACX7803A.zip 132k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Alling

*Cannot set fan speed lower than 34% with skyn3t vBIOS*

Hi, fellow 780 owners!

I'm new to vBIOS flashing so please bear with me. I have a *Zotac GTX 780 AMP!* with vBIOS version *80.10.3A.00.59*. I just flashed it with *skyn3t vBios rev 3A for Zotac AMP*.

After flashing and reinstalling the Nvidia display driver, GPU‑Z says:
GPU Clock: 954 MHz
Default Clock: 954 MHz
Boost: 954 MHz
Boost: 954 MHz

So far, so good! But the main reason I flashed the vBIOS is that *I want to go lower than the default 34% fan speed limit*. However, if I type anything lower than 34 in the Fan Speed textbox in *MSI Afterburner* and press Enter, it immediately reverts back to 34. If I go to Settings -> Fan there is still a yellow dashed line indicating that 34% is the minimum fan speed limit. My *Fan tachometer* value seems to keep itself between *1082 and 1130 rpm* and the GPU is lying steadily at 36 °C.

Reinstalling MSIAB and RTSS did not help.

There is probably a super-simple solution to this problem, but I can't find it. I would greatly appreciate any help!

*Further specs:*
CPU: 4790K @ 4,6 GHz
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Gene
PSU: EVGA G2 850W
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (not yet updated)
Driver version: 340.52


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, try this one:
> 
> skyn3tACX7803A.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks. gonna give it a go now.


----------



## G2O415

Okay, so I want to overclock my 780 but I'm a bit dumbfounded at the moment.

I try to use Precision X, and that seems to be unavailable at the official website.

So another OC Guide on here is MSI Afterburner, which seems to be made for MSI After burner below version MSI AB 3.0.1

Are these guides still applicable? I try doing the softmod and I keep receiving Invalid.

Is there a more up to date guide I can use?

For reference, my card is under my sig and everything is stock including the bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alling*
> 
> *Cannot set fan speed lower than 34% with skyn3t vBIOS*
> Hi, fellow 780 owners!
> I'm new to vBIOS flashing so please bear with me. I have a *Zotac GTX 780 AMP!* with vBIOS version *80.10.3A.00.59*. I just flashed it with *skyn3t vBios rev 3A for Zotac AMP*.
> After flashing and reinstalling the Nvidia display driver, GPU‑Z says:
> GPU Clock: 954 MHz
> Default Clock: 954 MHz
> Boost: 954 MHz
> Boost: 954 MHz
> So far, so good! But the main reason I flashed the vBIOS is that *I want to go lower than the default 34% fan speed limit*. However, if I type anything lower than 34 in the Fan Speed textbox in *MSI Afterburner* and press Enter, it immediately reverts back to 34. If I go to Settings -> Fan there is still a yellow dashed line indicating that 34% is the minimum fan speed limit. My *Fan tachometer* value seems to keep itself between *1082 and 1130 rpm* and the GPU is lying steadily at 36 °C.
> Reinstalling MSIAB and RTSS did not help.
> There is probably a super-simple solution to this problem, but I can't find it. I would greatly appreciate any help!
> *Further specs:*
> CPU: 4790K @ 4,6 GHz
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Gene
> PSU: EVGA G2 850W
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (not yet updated)
> Driver version: 340.52


No, there is not a simple solution! Inside the bios there is a fan profile, for stock (1 fan) its easy reprogrammed and allows for adjusts in the majority of OC software, now with custom fans its very different, as the fan profile its different as the fans themselves are different with a MINIMUM fan speed regardless of what is in the bios!
I can lower that value in the bios but i wont promise it will work!
Send me your card's stock bios (NOT our modded bios)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> Okay, so I want to overclock my 780 but I'm a bit dumbfounded at the moment.
> 
> I try to use Precision X, and that seems to be unavailable at the official website.
> 
> So another OC Guide on here is MSI Afterburner, which seems to be made for MSI After burner below version MSI AB 3.0.1
> 
> Are these guides still applicable? I try doing the softmod and I keep receiving Invalid.
> 
> Is there a more up to date guide I can use?
> 
> For reference, my card is under my sig and everything is stock including the bios.


MSI AB 3.0.1 is working fine for me with the soft mod. PM me if you want help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hey guys i have the opportunity to buy an EVGA gtx 780 sc acx really cheap thinking about getting it for 3 way sli would it be worth it in regards to extra performance? also would my brand new CM V1200w platinum psu handle the extra card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hey guys i have the opportunity to buy an EVGA gtx 780 sc acx really cheap thinking about getting it for 3 way sli would it be worth it in regards to extra performance? also would my brand new CM V1200w platinum psu handle the extra card?


not really. I think a second one is good however you can buy it to sell it for profit.


----------



## TheMuskr

I somehow lost my backup of my stock bios. Anyway to figure out what bios version it shipped with? Its a reference MSI card that I got a few weeks after launch


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> I somehow lost my backup of my stock bios. Anyway to figure out what bios version it shipped with? Its a reference MSI card that I got a few weeks after launch


as long as you don't have a uefi bios you can flash the one that fits your card specs/ memory type and can even use the msi bios updating tool to update your bios to a more recent version.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> I somehow lost my backup of my stock bios. Anyway to figure out what bios version it shipped with? Its a reference MSI card that I got a few weeks after launch


There should be a sticker in the back of the card with the bios version!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMuskr*
> 
> I somehow lost my backup of my stock bios. Anyway to figure out what bios version it shipped with? Its a reference MSI card that I got a few weeks after launch
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a sticker in the back of the card with the bios version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

this too^ i forgot about that.


----------



## blackhole2013

Will I be able to play all games in ultra with a 1440p 120hz monitor with my 780


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Will I be able to play all games in ultra with a 1440p 120hz monitor with my 780


You'll need 780's in sli if you want to maintain higher than 100fps and that if you turn aa down or off.
I just ran a test on mine with valley @ 1440 AA off
780 SLI + custom bios on both
1204 mhz gpu
6600 mhz memory
3770K @ 4.6
average fps was 116.5


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Will I be able to play all games in ultra with a 1440p 120hz monitor with my 780


But without knowing the specs on your rig this is only a guess.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone happen to have the EVGA GTX 780 SC STOCK Bios on hand so that I may flash back? *Seem to have lost the stock bios file* and I'd like to get on windows 8.1 update 1. with the modded bios I get BSODs every time at boot before logon screen.


I think i got the ACX if thats the one your after? b1 reivsion


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> You'll need 780's in sli if you want to maintain higher than 100fps and that if you turn aa down or off.
> I just ran a test on mine with valley @ 1440 AA off
> 780 SLI + custom bios on both
> 1204 mhz gpu
> 6600 mhz memory
> 3770K @ 4.6
> average fps was 116.5


he is right you will need 2 x 780s..

one will only get you 60fps maxed out if that

depends on the game but you know.

im going to run this test.. on valley your running basically same clocks/speeds as me









ill report back

ran same benchmark

average FPS 123


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> You'll need 780's in sli if you want to maintain higher than 100fps and that if you turn aa down or off.
> I just ran a test on mine with valley @ 1440 AA off
> 780 SLI + custom bios on both
> 1204 mhz gpu
> 6600 mhz memory
> 3770K @ 4.6
> average fps was 116.5


How about if I do 60 hz instead


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> How about if I do 60 hz instead


60hz is doable but just remember that it depends more on the game ie Metro LL, Crysis 3 etc.. Those games will push a 780 with settings maxed.


----------



## Asus11

games like BF4 crysis etc you will want 2 780s.. just grab the cheapest used or anything ones you can get your hands on!


----------



## blackhole2013

I'm looking at 144hz 1080p instead now since I dont have 2 780s . I heard game play is awesome on a 144hz monitor ...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I'm looking at 144hz 1080p instead now since I dont have 2 780s . I heard game play is awesome on a 144hz monitor ...


It must be, i have... three!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It must be, i have... three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


LOL I had three but sold them and got a Korean panel, don't miss it really but it is awesome gaming tri-screen 144hz.


----------



## SgtRotty

hello! im having a problem trying to figure out which bios to download for my msi 780.


my bios version says 80.80.21.00.75, in the rev4 for msi there is two bios, one for 1006 and 1019.5 base clocks. mine is a 902 base? which one do i use?? in afterburner it says at default my boost is 1006 but gpuz says this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> hello! im having a problem trying to figure out which bios to download for my msi 780.
> 
> 
> my bios version says 80.80.21.00.75, in the rev4 for msi there is two bios, one for 1006 and 1019.5 base clocks. mine is a 902 base? which one do i use?? in afterburner it says at default my boost is 1006 but gpuz says this?


Easy! check your bios matched version!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SgtRotty

im confused on how to flash. ive done everything according to the guide for setting up a usb for a bootable drive. i dont know what to do at steps 14 and 15. do i drag the bios and nvflash into the usb? then restart? im lost....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> im confused on how to flash. ive done everything according to the guide for setting up a usb for a bootable drive. i dont know what to do at steps 14 and 15. do i drag the bios and nvflash into the usb? then restart? im lost....


14 looks like its just showing you the files you should have to boot the USB

15 looks like optional files to copy if you want extended functionality from the boot disk.

But yes, after you create the boot disk you will want to copy the nvflash files to it, along with the bios you wish to flash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> im confused on how to flash. ive done everything according to the guide for setting up a usb for a bootable drive. i dont know what to do at steps 14 and 15. do i drag the bios and nvflash into the usb? then restart? im lost....


Get EZ3flash from my SIG and my flash guide too!
1,2,3 and you are done!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SgtRotty

thank you!! i finally figured it out, much appreciated!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> thank you!! i finally figured it out, much appreciated!


We are here to help!


----------



## SgtRotty

well i flashed my bios with the correct bios and my voltages are still capped at 1.175. is there a special trick to get the unlocked 1.212? my afterburner shows 200% power target, +100 core voltage so im assuming i flashed it correctly?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> well i flashed my bios with the correct bios and my voltages are still capped at 1.175. is there a special trick to get the unlocked 1.212? my afterburner shows 200% power target, +100 core voltage so im assuming i flashed it correctly?


Try PrecisionX.


----------



## SgtRotty

Precision X shows 1.212v

Thankyou!!


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It must be, i have... three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well whats the performance with one 144hz monitor and one gtx 780


----------



## djthrottleboi

Countdown to KINGPIN begins. Its at the post office and I will not sleep till he delivers it to my door today.


----------



## blackhole2013

Hey I got a gtx 570 laying around can I put it as a physx card with my 780 gtx would it be worth it ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Hey I got a gtx 570 laying around can I put it as a physx card with my 780 gtx would it be worth it ...


Its kinda not worth it. Only some games benefit and your lanes are reduced to x8/x8


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its kinda not worth it. Only some games benefit and your lanes are reduced to x8/x8


I was actually thinking on putting it in my x4 slot


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well whats the performance with one 144hz monitor and one gtx 780


Well i never had a reference 780... but at +1200mhz i never had much to complain in most games but as i was looking for +100fps i bought a second Titan and later a third and then a KPE...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Countdown to KINGPIN begins. Its at the post office and I will not sleep till he delivers it to my door today.


Good! But don't expect too much of "her" around 1400'ish mhz! on air...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Hey I got a gtx 570 laying around can I put it as a physx card with my 780 gtx would it be worth it ...


Yes, if you play games that use PhysX, that way you can enable very high PhysX settings!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well i never had a reference 780... but at +1200mhz i never had much to complain in most games but as i was looking for +100fps i bought a second Titan and later a third and then a KPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good! But don't expect too much of "her" around 1400'ish mhz! on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you play games that use PhysX, that way you can enable very high PhysX settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Heck I enable very high with just my single 780 in the batman games and they run great.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its kinda not worth it. Only some games benefit and your lanes are reduced to x8/x8
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking on putting it in my x4 slot
Click to expand...

It will still knock your slots down to x8/x4/x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well whats the performance with one 144hz monitor and one gtx 780
> 
> 
> 
> Well i never had a reference 780... but at +1200mhz i never had much to complain in most games but as i was looking for +100fps i bought a second Titan and later a third and then a KPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Countdown to KINGPIN begins. Its at the post office and I will not sleep till he delivers it to my door today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good! But don't expect too much of "her" around 1400'ish mhz! on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Hey I got a gtx 570 laying around can I put it as a physx card with my 780 gtx would it be worth it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, if you play games that use PhysX, that way you can enable very high PhysX settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I got the waterblock from @szeged


----------



## Shinjitzu

Hi. My gtx 780 is a msi gaming with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx ( b1 ) Can i flash a bios A1 into it ? thanks for your fast answer


----------



## blackhole2013

Yea I just sold the 570 for 90 dolars money in my pocket forget about physx ..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjitzu*
> 
> Hi. My gtx 780 is a msi gaming with bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx ( b1 ) Can i flash a bios A1 into it ? thanks for your fast answer


no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Yea I just sold the 570 for 90 dolars money in my pocket forget about physx ..


lol.


----------



## SgtRotty

Will my msi twin frozer be safe at 80% fan speed for gaming??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Will my msi twin frozer be safe at 80% fan speed for gaming??


yes. It will be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its kinda not worth it. Only some games benefit and your lanes are reduced to x8/x8
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking on putting it in my x4 slot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will still knock your slots down to x8/x4/x4
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well whats the performance with one 144hz monitor and one gtx 780
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i never had a reference 780... but at +1200mhz i never had much to complain in most games but as i was looking for +100fps i bought a second Titan and later a third and then a KPE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Countdown to KINGPIN begins. Its at the post office and I will not sleep till he delivers it to my door today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good! But don't expect too much of "her" around 1400'ish mhz! on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Hey I got a gtx 570 laying around can I put it as a physx card with my 780 gtx would it be worth it ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, if you play games that use PhysX, that way you can enable very high PhysX settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the waterblock from @szeged
Click to expand...

ok so i have a new problem. Lol i forgot to get compression fittings for the waterblock and I don't have the right allen wrench to remove the waterblock from the card and put the stock cooler on so i guess i have to wait till I can afford compression fittings to use my kingpin.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It will still knock your slots down to x8/x4/x4


lolwut?

intel is pci-e 3/2 16 lanes from the cpu and 8 lanes pci-e 2.0 from the chipset.

i dropped my 570 to my x4 slot from the x8 and did not see any performance increase from my single 780 going x8 to x16. seriously 8 lanes of pci-e is plenty for any single gpu.
GPU on PCI-E x1
and even a gt630 will help with the minimum frame rate with a titan.
a GT630 for physX w/TITAN? why YES lookie here!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It will still knock your slots down to x8/x4/x4
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> intel is pci-e 3/2 16 lanes from the cpu and 8 lanes pci-e 2.0 from the chipset.
> 
> i dropped my 570 to my x4 slot from the x8 and did not see any performance increase from my single 780 going x8 to x16. seriously 8 lanes of pci-e is plenty for any single gpu.
> GPU on PCI-E x1
> and even a gt630 will help with the minimum frame rate with a titan.
> a GT630 for physX w/TITAN? why YES lookie here!
Click to expand...

once i get the compression fittings i will have this 780 as a dedicated physx card and this beast as the main:


----------



## brandotip

Warframe, Day Z, Firefall, Farcry 3, F1 2013, Bioshock Infinite, Portal 2, GTA 4...... these are all games that will not use my full Overclock on my 780 (1320mhz)... Only Star Citizen and Metro Last Light use my full 1320mhz. I really dont understand how GPU boost can be disabled but the card still clocks according to load (if thats even whats happening). I am getting a little tired of being over 1.3v only to have 58% of my card being utilized. I feel like I could be using less electricity and generating less heat if I were to reflash the stock bios which I was able to OC to 1228mhz with boost enabled anyways.. thoughts? is this a common occurrence when you run high core clocks?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Warframe, Day Z, Firefall, Farcry 3, F1 2013, Bioshock Infinite, Portal 2, GTA 4...... these are all games that will not use my full Overclock on my 780 (1320mhz)... Only Star Citizen and Metro Last Light use my full 1320mhz. I really dont understand how GPU boost can be disabled but the card still clocks according to load (if thats even whats happening). I am getting a little tired of being over 1.3v only to have 58% of my card being utilized. I feel like I could be using less electricity and generating less heat if I were to reflash the stock bios which I was able to OC to 1228mhz with boost enabled anyways.. thoughts? is this a common occurrence when you run high core clocks?


I used tweaker version 1.27 to fix my card from doing that. I simply made one change in the bios and now my card runs at a consistent 1254mhz with 1.231vc no matter what percentage of load that Im under.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I used tweaker version 1.27 to fix my card from doing that. I simply made one change in the bios and now my card runs at a consistent 1254mhz with 1.231vc no matter what percentage of load that Im under.


How can I do this? I am not familiar with Tweaker... that is different from Nvidia Inspector (which Ed has mentioned before) right?

Also i am about to replace my 3570k with a 3770k tomorrow, I see that is your setup.. should I be really excited?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> How can I do this? I am not familiar with Tweaker... that is different from Nvidia Inspector (which Ed has mentioned before) right?
> 
> Also i am about to replace my 3570k with a 3770k tomorrow, I see that is your setup.. should I be really excited?


Are you using one of skynets modded bios's or the stock one? I take it you are using the modded bios since you are at 1.3vc. Yes the 3770k is nice and in a few games such as Crysis 3 the extra threads have helped, 3570k is still a good chip too though and if you dont have the right games you might not notice much diff if any depending on how well you can overclock the chip.


----------



## Zipperly

Also if it makes any difference to you my card goes back to 2d clocks and voltage just fine once I exit a 3d application. I just edited my bios "which is one of skynets" so when im gaming I never drop below a certain core clock no matter how small of a load is on the GPU.


----------



## Toomuch_

Guys, I need help!!!

My system started shutting down during intense graphical use with my stock bios OC'd Asus Direct CU II GTX 780 card running @ 1215/7000

I've been running this card like that for 1 year now without any issues whatsoever in all games. The temps never hit more than 65-70 C and around the 70's on the VRM.

Just recently, my computer will just shutdown when starting 3DMark Fire Strike benchmark or a very intensive game like Crysis 3.

At first, I thought it was my PSU that was failing me, but after reseating my videocard, memory sticks and cleaning the little dust out my case, I had no issues for a couple of days. Then it started shutting down again....

After logging with GPU-Z during one of these shutdowns, I've noticed that just before, my VDDC Current will go up to 78A sometimes even higher. My PSU is a very high quality Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W (basically Seasonic PSU with a few tweaks) with 70A on the 12V Rail.... It's starting to make sense as to why my system shuts down now...

My question is this: _*Isn't the GTX 780 supposed to need 42 amps at most and maybe a little more OC'd? I mean, 78 amps for one card seems extremely high!!!*_

Do you guys all get such high amp requirements from your OC'd 780's ?!

I'm at a loss here and not sure what I can do, I don't wanna go through the whole RMA process, but if I have to I will...

Any suggestions or comments would really help!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> Guys, I need help!!!
> 
> My system started shutting down during intense graphical use with my stock bios OC'd Asus Direct CU II GTX 780 card running @ 1215/7000
> 
> I've been running this card like that for 1 year now without any issues whatsoever in all games. The temps never hit more than 65-70 C and around the 70's on the VRM.
> 
> Just recently, my computer will just shutdown when starting 3DMark Fire Strike benchmark or a very intensive game like Crysis 3.
> 
> At first, I thought it was my PSU that was failing me, but after reseating my videocard, memory sticks and cleaning the little dust out my case, I had no issues for a couple of days. Then it started shutting down again....
> 
> After logging with GPU-Z during one of these shutdowns, I've noticed that just before, my VDDC Current will go up to 78A sometimes even higher. My PSU is a very high quality Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W (basically Seasonic PSU with a few tweaks) with 70A on the 12V Rail.... It's starting to make sense as to why my system shuts down now...
> 
> My question is this: _*Isn't the GTX 780 supposed to need 42 amps at most and maybe a little more OC'd? I mean, 78 amps for one card seems extremely high!!!*_
> 
> Do you guys all get such high amp requirements from your OC'd 780's ?!
> 
> I'm at a loss here and not sure what I can do, I don't wanna go through the whole RMA process, but if I have to I will...
> 
> Any suggestions or comments would really help!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


No man, the 42amp rating is including the entire setup.. Not just the video card, the 780 itself does not use 42amps.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> Guys, I need help!!!
> 
> My system started shutting down during intense graphical use with my stock bios OC'd Asus Direct CU II GTX 780 card running @ 1215/7000
> 
> I've been running this card like that for 1 year now without any issues whatsoever in all games. The temps never hit more than 65-70 C and around the 70's on the VRM.
> 
> Just recently, my computer will just shutdown when starting 3DMark Fire Strike benchmark or a very intensive game like Crysis 3.
> 
> At first, I thought it was my PSU that was failing me, but after reseating my videocard, memory sticks and cleaning the little dust out my case, I had no issues for a couple of days. Then it started shutting down again....
> 
> After logging with GPU-Z during one of these shutdowns, I've noticed that just before, my VDDC Current will go up to 78A sometimes even higher. My PSU is a very high quality Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W (basically Seasonic PSU with a few tweaks) with 70A on the 12V Rail.... It's starting to make sense as to why my system shuts down now...
> 
> My question is this: _*Isn't the GTX 780 supposed to need 42 amps at most and maybe a little more OC'd? I mean, 78 amps for one card seems extremely high!!!*_
> 
> Do you guys all get such high amp requirements from your OC'd 780's ?!
> 
> I'm at a loss here and not sure what I can do, I don't wanna go through the whole RMA process, but if I have to I will...
> 
> Any suggestions or comments would really help!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


So to begin with, your VRM's are more likely around 100C. The only way they would be more in line with core temps is if you have a full coverage water block.
Secondly your PSU is 850w platinum so you're effectively getting 93% of 850w which should be way overkill for 1 780.

So I'm not an electrical engineer, but I'm gonna go ahead and posit the theory that something on your card is malfunctioning and there is a huge power leak somewhere. I would wait for feedback from @OccamRazor or @djthrottleboi but I do believe an RMA is in your future


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Are you using one of skynets modded bios's or the stock one? I take it you are using the modded bios since you are at 1.3vc. Yes the 3770k is nice and in a few games such as Crysis 3 the extra threads have helped, 3570k is still a good chip too though and if you dont have the right games you might not notice much diff if any depending on how well you can overclock the chip.


I am using a custom bios from Ed on my 3A rev card. Yea, I'm hoping to increase my performance mainly in Star Citizen and big fights in Planetside 2, but I'm sure as has well e and broad we'll release we'll see way more producers optimizing for multi threads. So I'm really trying to make my system relevant till at least the broadwell refresh. For now now I'm all about Star Citizen and benches








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Also if it makes any difference to you my card goes back to 2d clocks and voltage just fine once I exit a 3d application. I just edited my bios "which is one of skynets" so when im gaming I never drop below a certain core clock no matter how small of a load is on the GPU.


That does make me feel better. When you say voltage goes back, what does it drop to... Even at 901mhz and 58% util I still pull at minimum the 1.3v I have it set to, and at max 1.319v,


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I am using a custom bios from Ed on my 3A rev card. Yea, I'm hoping to increase my performance mainly in Star Citizen and big fights in Planetside 2, but I'm sure as has well e and broad we'll release we'll see way more producers optimizing for multi threads. So I'm really trying to make my system relevant till at least the broadwell refresh. For now now I'm all about Star Citizen and benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does make me feel better. When you say voltage goes back, what does it drop to... Even at 901mhz and 58% util I still pull at minimum the 1.3v I have it set to, and at max 1.319v,


I will have to check again to see what it drops back down too but its pretty low.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> Guys, I need help!!!
> 
> My system started shutting down during intense graphical use with my stock bios OC'd Asus Direct CU II GTX 780 card running @ 1215/7000
> 
> I've been running this card like that for 1 year now without any issues whatsoever in all games. The temps never hit more than 65-70 C and around the 70's on the VRM.
> 
> Just recently, my computer will just shutdown when starting 3DMark Fire Strike benchmark or a very intensive game like Crysis 3.
> 
> At first, I thought it was my PSU that was failing me, but after reseating my videocard, memory sticks and cleaning the little dust out my case, I had no issues for a couple of days. Then it started shutting down again....
> 
> After logging with GPU-Z during one of these shutdowns, I've noticed that just before, my VDDC Current will go up to 78A sometimes even higher. My PSU is a very high quality Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W (basically Seasonic PSU with a few tweaks) with 70A on the 12V Rail.... It's starting to make sense as to why my system shuts down now...
> 
> My question is this: _*Isn't the GTX 780 supposed to need 42 amps at most and maybe a little more OC'd? I mean, 78 amps for one card seems extremely high!!!*_
> 
> Do you guys all get such high amp requirements from your OC'd 780's ?!
> 
> I'm at a loss here and not sure what I can do, I don't wanna go through the whole RMA process, but if I have to I will...
> 
> Any suggestions or comments would really help!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> No man, the 42amp rating is including the entire setup.. Not just the video card, the 780 itself does not use 42amps.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> Guys, I need help!!!
> 
> My system started shutting down during intense graphical use with my stock bios OC'd Asus Direct CU II GTX 780 card running @ 1215/7000
> 
> I've been running this card like that for 1 year now without any issues whatsoever in all games. The temps never hit more than 65-70 C and around the 70's on the VRM.
> 
> Just recently, my computer will just shutdown when starting 3DMark Fire Strike benchmark or a very intensive game like Crysis 3.
> 
> At first, I thought it was my PSU that was failing me, but after reseating my videocard, memory sticks and cleaning the little dust out my case, I had no issues for a couple of days. Then it started shutting down again....
> 
> After logging with GPU-Z during one of these shutdowns, I've noticed that just before, my VDDC Current will go up to 78A sometimes even higher. My PSU is a very high quality Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W (basically Seasonic PSU with a few tweaks) with 70A on the 12V Rail.... It's starting to make sense as to why my system shuts down now...
> 
> My question is this: _*Isn't the GTX 780 supposed to need 42 amps at most and maybe a little more OC'd? I mean, 78 amps for one card seems extremely high!!!*_
> 
> Do you guys all get such high amp requirements from your OC'd 780's ?!
> 
> I'm at a loss here and not sure what I can do, I don't wanna go through the whole RMA process, but if I have to I will...
> 
> Any suggestions or comments would really help!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> So to begin with, your VRM's are more likely around 100C. The only way they would be more in line with core temps is if you have a full coverage water block.
> Secondly your PSU is 850w platinum so you're effectively getting 93% of 850w which should be way overkill for 1 780.
> 
> So I'm not an electrical engineer, but I'm gonna go ahead and posit the theory that something on your card is malfunctioning and there is a huge power leak somewhere. I would wait for feedback from @OccamRazor or @djthrottleboi but I do believe an RMA is in your future
Click to expand...

what is you card temps when you shutdown? When the cards VRM get to hot or they reach the set percentage they will shut the card down and if this is happening daily i suggest you rma because this bios is stock and that means there's no extra power or voltages causing this.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what is you card temps when you shutdown? When the cards VRM get to hot or they reach the set percentage they will shut the card down and if this is happening daily i suggest you rma because this bios is stock and that means there's no extra power or voltages causing this.


I am sorry for his loss, but I am happy I was able to deduce the issue, maybe I should go back to school for EE







lolol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what is you card temps when you shutdown? When the cards VRM get to hot or they reach the set percentage they will shut the card down and if this is happening daily i suggest you rma because this bios is stock and that means there's no extra power or voltages causing this.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for his loss, but I am happy I was able to deduce the issue, maybe I should go back to school for EE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol
Click to expand...

lol if you could deduce me up 2 xspc compression fittings I can deduce you a discount on my 780 in favor of this Kingpin


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol if you could deduce me up 2 xspc compression fittings I can deduce you a discount on my 780 in favor of this Kingpin


Rigid or standard?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> Guys, I need help!!!
> My system started shutting down during intense graphical use with my stock bios OC'd Asus Direct CU II GTX 780 card running @ 1215/7000
> I've been running this card like that for 1 year now without any issues whatsoever in all games. The temps never hit more than 65-70 C and around the 70's on the VRM.
> Just recently, my computer will just shutdown when starting 3DMark Fire Strike benchmark or a very intensive game like Crysis 3.
> At first, I thought it was my PSU that was failing me, but after reseating my videocard, memory sticks and cleaning the little dust out my case, I had no issues for a couple of days. Then it started shutting down again....
> After logging with GPU-Z during one of these shutdowns, I've noticed that just before, my VDDC Current will go up to 78A sometimes even higher. My PSU is a very high quality Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W (basically Seasonic PSU with a few tweaks) with 70A on the 12V Rail.... It's starting to make sense as to why my system shuts down now...
> My question is this: _*Isn't the GTX 780 supposed to need 42 amps at most and maybe a little more OC'd? I mean, 78 amps for one card seems extremely high!!!*_
> Do you guys all get such high amp requirements from your OC'd 780's ?!
> I'm at a loss here and not sure what I can do, I don't wanna go through the whole RMA process, but if I have to I will...
> Any suggestions or comments would really help!!
> Thanks in advance!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> No man, the 42amp rating is including the entire setup.. Not just the video card, the 780 itself does not use 42amps.


Couple things to notice:

Try another PSU if you can to remove power regulation flaws out of the equation

42A* are the *absolute minimum at all times* required in the PCIe rail because:

*DC-DC = P(W) = I(A) × V(V)*

*[42A x 0.875V = 36.792W]* as its the minimum voltage the core works at idle.

78A in VDDC current but how many volts in VDDC voltage? And was it at load? what load?

Either way:

78A x 1,212V = 94.536W or even if it was at 5V: 78A x 5V = 390W, that is nothing for your VRM's!

Just for you to know your card has 8 Phases just for the core, each of those phases can withstand close to 60A!

This is my calculations for Titans/Ref 780's:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Max i got was 540W for each card at over 1,5V, that's pretty close to 360A...









Read my article about several cards VRM's:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"It seems there is a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!

Here it goes:

Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!



There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!"



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So to begin with, your VRM's are more likely around 100C. The only way they would be more in line with core temps is if you have a full coverage water block.
> Secondly your PSU is *850w platinum so you're effectively getting 93% of 850w* which should be way overkill for 1 780.
> 
> So I'm not an electrical engineer, but I'm gonna go ahead and posit the theory that something on your card is malfunctioning and there is a huge power leak somewhere. I would wait for feedback from @OccamRazor or @djthrottleboi but I do believe an RMA is in your future


No, you are getting exactly what your PSU is rated for, the excess is converted (wasted) to heat, (AC Watts /DC Watts) check your kill a watt, you will see that the PSU is drawing out of the wall more than its delivering (exactly the efficiency % rate!)









EDIT: As an example: The new AX1500i at full load draws 1657W out of the wall and delivers exactly 1500W! That's Platinum efficiency 90.5%!









*Although some might say their PSU has less than 42A and their card works "flawlessly", bla, bla, bla, you are lucky to have a low leakage card and don't play demanding games for sure but you will always be bound to have problems in one way or the other (of course people don't like to admit they are wrong, just go to and ask nvidia why when it happens then!







)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> You'll need 780's in sli if you want to maintain higher than 100fps and that if you turn aa down or off.
> I just ran a test on mine with valley @ 1440 AA off
> 780 SLI + custom bios on both
> 1204 mhz gpu
> 6600 mhz memory
> 3770K @ 4.6
> average fps was 116.5


thanks for posting this! I'm waiting for the rog swift to his amazon.com in the usa and was wondering what to expect!


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, you are getting exactly what your PSU is rated for, the excess is converted (wasted) to heat, (AC Watts /DC Watts) check your kill a watt, you will see that the PSU is drawing out of the wall more than its delivering (exactly the efficiency % rate!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As an example: The new AX1500i at full load draws 1657W out of the wall and delivers exactly 1500W! That's Platinum efficiency 90.5%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although some might say their PSU has less than 42A and their card works "flawlessly", bla, bla, bla, you are lucky to have a low leakage card and don't play demanding games for sure but you will always be bound to have problems in one way or the other (of course people don't like to admit they are wrong, just go to and ask nvidia why when it happens then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ahhh that makes total sense lol... Like in Europe when they factor VAT into their prices







I understood it differently from back in the day and always tried to give myself what I thought was more wattage headroom. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Asus11

Hey guys looks like I might be leaving the 780 crew, its been great.. imho still the best card for the money in the past few years

one of my 780s does 1400mhz on valley, thats crazy even at 1.3v its just a ref design aswell.. must be that B1

















big thanks for Occam & Skynet for all the help

I might be needing you soon







if your willing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Hey guys looks like I might be leaving the 780 crew, its been great.. imho still the best card for the money in the past few years
> one of my 780s does 1400mhz on valley, thats crazy even at 1.3v its just a ref design aswell.. must be that B1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big thanks for Occam & Skynet for all the help
> I might be needing you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your willing


What are you getting? We are already modding Maxwell bios...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Toomuch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So to begin with, your VRM's are more likely around 100C. The only way they would be more in line with core temps is if you have a full coverage water block.
> Secondly your PSU is 850w platinum so you're effectively getting 93% of 850w which should be way overkill for 1 780.
> 
> So I'm not an electrical engineer, but I'm gonna go ahead and posit the theory that something on your card is malfunctioning and there is a huge power leak somewhere. I would wait for feedback from @OccamRazor or @djthrottleboi but I do believe an RMA is in your future


My VRM was running close to the 100's when I left the fan's in "auto" mode (usually around 40%). After setting my fans to continually run at 70% when OC'd, the VRM would never hit 80C according to GPU-Z, at full load.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> My VRM was running close to the 100's when I left the fan's in "auto" mode (usually around 40%). After setting my fans to continually run at 70% when OC'd, the VRM would never hit 80C according to GPU-Z, at full load.


Too my knowledge, your card doesnt actually have VRM sensors though.... Have you noticed that your VRM temps are usually the same as your core temps?


----------



## Toomuch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what is you card temps when you shutdown? When the cards VRM get to hot or they reach the set percentage they will shut the card down and if this is happening daily i suggest you rma because this bios is stock and that means there's no extra power or voltages causing this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Couple things to notice:
> 
> Try another PSU if you can to remove power regulation flaws out of the equation
> 
> 42A* are the *absolute minimum at all times* required in the PCIe rail because:
> 
> *DC-DC = P(W) = I(A) × V(V)*
> 
> *[42A x 0.875V = 36.792W]* as its the minimum voltage the core works at idle.
> 
> 78A in VDDC current but how many volts in VDDC voltage? And was it at load? what load?
> 
> Either way:
> 
> 78A x 1,212V = 94.536W or even if it was at 5V: 78A x 5V = 390W, that is nothing for your VRM's!
> 
> Just for you to know your card has 8 Phases just for the core, each of those phases can withstand close to 60A!
> 
> This is my calculations for Titans/Ref 780's:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Max i got was 540W for each card at over 1,5V, that's pretty close to 360A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my article about several cards VRM's:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "It seems there is a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
> The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!
> 
> 
> 
> There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!"
> 
> 
> No, you are getting exactly what your PSU is rated for, the excess is converted (wasted) to heat, (AC Watts /DC Watts) check your kill a watt, you will see that the PSU is drawing out of the wall more than its delivering (exactly the efficiency % rate!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As an example: The new AX1500i at full load draws 1657W out of the wall and delivers exactly 1500W! That's Platinum efficiency 90.5%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although some might say their PSU has less than 42A and their card works "flawlessly", bla, bla, bla, you are lucky to have a low leakage card and don't play demanding games for sure but you will always be bound to have problems in one way or the other (of course people don't like to admit they are wrong, just go to and ask nvidia why when it happens then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Here's what the GPU-Z log showed before last shutdown:

- GPU core clock: 1215 mhz
- GPU mem clock: 1701 mhz (reduced memory clock a bit to see if it would make a difference)
- Card temp: 51C
- Fan speed: 70%
- GPU Load: 99%
- Power TDP: 109.3%
- VDDC (V): 1.156V
- 12V: 12.16V
- VDDC (A): 78A
- VDDC Power: 95W
- VRM Temp: 61C


----------



## Toomuch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Too my knowledge, your card doesnt actually have VRM sensors though.... Have you noticed that your VRM temps are usually the same as your core temps?


The Asus Direct CU II has a VRM sensor!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what is you card temps when you shutdown? When the cards VRM get to hot or they reach the set percentage they will shut the card down and if this is happening daily i suggest you rma because this bios is stock and that means there's no extra power or voltages causing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Couple things to notice:
> 
> Try another PSU if you can to remove power regulation flaws out of the equation
> 
> 42A* are the *absolute minimum at all times* required in the PCIe rail because:
> 
> *DC-DC = P(W) = I(A) × V(V)*
> 
> *[42A x 0.875V = 36.792W]* as its the minimum voltage the core works at idle.
> 
> 78A in VDDC current but how many volts in VDDC voltage? And was it at load? what load?
> 
> Either way:
> 
> 78A x 1,212V = 94.536W or even if it was at 5V: 78A x 5V = 390W, that is nothing for your VRM's!
> 
> Just for you to know your card has 8 Phases just for the core, each of those phases can withstand close to 60A!
> 
> This is my calculations for Titans/Ref 780's:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Max i got was 540W for each card at over 1,5V, that's pretty close to 360A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my article about several cards VRM's:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "It seems there is a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
> The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!
> 
> 
> 
> There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!"
> 
> 
> No, you are getting exactly what your PSU is rated for, the excess is converted (wasted) to heat, (AC Watts /DC Watts) check your kill a watt, you will see that the PSU is drawing out of the wall more than its delivering (exactly the efficiency % rate!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: As an example: The new AX1500i at full load draws 1657W out of the wall and delivers exactly 1500W! That's Platinum efficiency 90.5%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Although some might say their PSU has less than 42A and their card works "flawlessly", bla, bla, bla, you are lucky to have a low leakage card and don't play demanding games for sure but you will always be bound to have problems in one way or the other (of course people don't like to admit they are wrong, just go to and ask nvidia why when it happens then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what the GPU-Z log showed before last shutdown:
> 
> - GPU core clock: 1215 mhz
> - GPU mem clock: 1701 mhz (reduced memory clock a bit to see if it would make a difference)
> - Card temp: 51C
> - Fan speed: 70%
> - GPU Load: 99%
> - Power TDP: 109.3%
> - VDDC (V): 1.156V
> - 12V: 12.16V
> - VDDC (A): 78A
> - VDDC Power: 95W
> - VRM Temp: 61C
Click to expand...

try bringing memory down near stock speed and seeing if it handle's it better as that is a high oc without a higher power limit as well and maybe that will help a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Hey guys looks like I might be leaving the 780 crew, its been great.. imho still the best card for the money in the past few years
> one of my 780s does 1400mhz on valley, thats crazy even at 1.3v its just a ref design aswell.. must be that B1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big thanks for Occam & Skynet for all the help
> I might be needing you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your willing
> 
> 
> 
> What are you getting? We are already modding Maxwell bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

does this kingpin classy have vrm sensors?


----------



## Toomuch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try bringing memory down near stock speed and seeing if it handle's it better as that is a high oc without a higher power limit as well and maybe that will help a bit.


I did exactly that and system shutdown once again.

if a card can't handle the OC, for example, won't I see artifacts and/or simply have the 3D application crash as opposed to a full system shutdown?!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> My VRM was running close to the 100's when I left the fan's in "auto" mode (usually around 40%). After setting my fans to continually run at 70% when OC'd, the VRM would never hit 80C according to GPU-Z, at full load.


Coolers such as the ones on your card need to be ramped up a bit because this is part of the way that the vrm's are cooled. Same with my accelero 4 except with the fan speed set to 100% I can barely even hear it in operation over the rest of my system and it moves a good bit of air over the vrms, Plus my case airflow is excellent.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try bringing memory down near stock speed and seeing if it handle's it better as that is a high oc without a higher power limit as well and maybe that will help a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I did exactly that and system shutdown once again.
> 
> if a card can't handle the OC, for example, won't I see artifacts and/or simply have the 3D application crash as opposed to a full system shutdown?!
Click to expand...

actually sounds like your card wants more wierdly. work with occamrazor to see if he can find a solution as I'm only used to shutdowns for the over stretching a oc. I would say it wants more voltage but then it wouldn't shutdown and this means something is messed up on the card itself.


----------



## Toomuch_

I've just tried with the Skynet Rev 3 bios, power at 100% = 350W and Vcore to 1.212V thinking that the card needed a bit more juice to run.

My system shutdown once more just before Fire Strike could even start benchmarking (just at the end of loading sequence).

In my GPU-Z log file, it doesn't even show my card ramped up to full load or even full clock before the crash.

Last log I have before system shutdown:

GPU Core: 324 mhz
Mem Core: 162 mhz
Gpu Temp: 26C
Fan speed: 70%
Mem usage: 714 MB
TDP: 9.8%
VDDC (V): 0.873V
12V: 12.30V
VDDC (A): 2.5A
VDDC (W): 2.0
VRM temp: 38C


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> I've just tried with the Skynet Rev 3 bios, power at 100% = 350W and Vcore to 1.212V thinking that the card needed a bit more juice to run.
> 
> My system shutdown once more just before Fire Strike could even start benchmarking (just at the end of loading sequence).
> 
> In my GPU-Z log file, it doesn't even show my card ramped up to full load or even full clock before the crash.
> 
> Last log I have before system shutdown:
> 
> GPU Core: 324 mhz
> Mem Core: 162 mhz
> Gpu Temp: 26C
> Fan speed: 70%
> Mem usage: 714 MB
> TDP: 9.8%
> VDDC (V): 0.873V
> 12V: 12.30V
> VDDC (A): 2.5A
> VDDC (W): 2.0
> VRM temp: 38C


Before anything else extrapolated you have to try another PSU ASAP! Otherwise we will be shooting in the dark...








Remove the CPU OC as well, leave it at stock to remove it too from the equation, are you using any different cables in your PSU or PCIe extensions?
Go here: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
Download the software and run it, report back with the crash report, specially the 0x000000 error it might show!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## max883

This is the smallest case i could make this to fitt smile.gif


----------



## Toomuch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Before anything else extrapolated you have to try another PSU ASAP! Otherwise we will be shooting in the dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the CPU OC as well, leave it at stock to remove it too from the equation, are you using any different cables in your PSU or PCIe extensions?
> Go here: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> Download the software and run it, report back with the crash report, specially the 0x000000 error it might show!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I've never had a blue screen crash, simply a total shutdown of my system. I've looked in event viewer and downloaded blue screen view, and both come back empty as to system crashes.

I will try and get my hands on another PSU to test out, or at least put my card in a different system. I'll let you know when it is done, I'm just not sure where to go as I don't have any friends around here that have systems I could use or PSU's I could borrow, I'll figure it out.

The CPU OC is removed and issues still persists. Funny thing is I tried to use a different PCI-E cable (had extra with the PSU) and was able to go through three full runs of Fire Strike Extreme (which got me excited!







) until system just plain shutdown again...

Thanks for your attention to my issue!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> I've never had a blue screen crash, simply a total shutdown of my system. I've looked in event viewer and downloaded blue screen view, and both come back empty as to system crashes.
> I will try and get my hands on another PSU to test out, or at least put my card in a different system. I'll let you know when it is done, I'm just not sure where to go as I don't have any friends around here that have systems I could use or PSU's I could borrow, I'll figure it out.
> The CPU OC is removed and issues still persists. Funny thing is I tried to use a different PCI-E cable (had extra with the PSU) and was able to go through three full runs of Fire Strike Extreme (which got me excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) until system just plain shutdown again...
> Thanks for your attention to my issue!


Report back, i will help you anyway i can!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## freddes

Hello!

I have MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming and my bios version is 80.80.21.00.1C and Hynix memory. I have flashed my card with "MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1" bios and downloaded MSI Afterburner. Can anyone suggest what "Power Limit", "Core Clock" och "Memory Clock" I should set in MSI Afterburner.

Thanks!


----------



## Shinjitzu

Hi. Sorry first for my poor english, i'm french. I just need an answer. I got a msi gtx 780 gaming ( revision b1 ). Well i flashed the EVGA ACX bios b1 ofc, all is working awesome, my oc is very stable ( some hours on far cry 3 without any crash ), temps are max at 72 degrees. My question is : Since my cars is a MSI gaming, there is no danger or what that i have put a evga bios Skyn3t on it ? Thanks for your answer


----------



## Zimzoid

Hi people Anyone here going to go GTX 880 when its available? Not sure yet myself may wait for a Ti version or pick up a cheap secondhand 780 and have a play with tri-sli...interesting times ahead


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi people Anyone here going to go GTX 880 when its available? Not sure yet myself may wait for a Ti version or pick up a cheap secondhand 780 and have a play with tri-sli...interesting times ahead


I have a strong feeling Maxwell is overhyped and is going to be a major disappointment so I'm probably going to hold out with my 780 Classy till the 900 series arrive.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I have a strong feeling Maxwell is overhyped and is going to be a major disappointment so I'm probably going to hold out with my 780 Classy till the 900 series arrive.


Maybe it will be maybe it wont, either way I find it almost comical around here at all the people who spent a lot of money on their cards "specially ti owners" who almost seem to want the 880 to be a failure.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Maybe it will be maybe it wont, either way I find it almost comical around here at all the people who spent a lot of money on their cards "specially ti owners" who almost seem to want the 880 to be a failure.


Hahaha







yeah I guess they do since apparently it's going to be cheaper and slightly more powerful. To be entirely honest a 780Ti over a 780 Classy for example is pointless for the extra premium you're paying I mean we're talking like maybe 5-8 fps difference? lol Personally that doesn't justify spending almost (I live in the UK) £100-£120 more to get the 'Ti'. Even Jason (JayzTwoCents) said it's pretty pointless to get a 780Ti over a 780 especially for 1080P gaming... The GTX 780 currently imo is the best bang for buck card you can get on the market.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjitzu*
> 
> Hi. Sorry first for my poor english, i'm french. I just need an answer. I got a msi gtx 780 gaming ( revision b1 ). Well i flashed the EVGA ACX bios b1 ofc, all is working awesome, my oc is very stable ( some hours on far cry 3 without any crash ), temps are max at 72 degrees. My question is : *Since my cars is a MSI gaming, there is no danger or what that i have put a evga bios Skyn3t on it ?* Thanks for your answer












i don't know. i would *guess* that the fan speed % RPMs would be different, but you say temps are good. . .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freddes*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming and my bios version is 80.80.21.00.1C and Hynix memory. I have flashed my card with "MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1" bios and downloaded MSI Afterburner. Can anyone suggest what "Power Limit", "Core Clock" och "Memory Clock" I should set in MSI Afterburner.
> Thanks!


Every card is different and obviously have different OC abilities!









Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

And my articles about power :



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjitzu*
> 
> Hi. Sorry first for my poor english, i'm french. I just need an answer. I got a msi gtx 780 gaming ( revision b1 ). Well i flashed the EVGA ACX bios b1 ofc, all is working awesome, my oc is very stable ( some hours on far cry 3 without any crash ), temps are max at 72 degrees. My question is : Since my cars is a MSI gaming, there is no danger or what that i have put a evga bios Skyn3t on it ? Thanks for your answer


Well "mon Ami", the only danger is if the card suddenly turns defective and you have to RMA it, i dont know if it will be accepted because you have flashed a different bios! (MSI guys that RMA cards before can chime in on it)
With EVGA cards it does not void warranty!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi people *Anyone here going to go GTX 880 when its available?* Not sure yet myself may wait for a Ti version or pick up a cheap secondhand 780 and have a play with tri-sli...interesting times ahead


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> *I have a strong feeling Maxwell is overhyped* *and is going to be a major disappointment so I'm probably going to hold out* with my 780 Classy till the 900 series arrive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Maybe it will be maybe it wont, either way *I find it almost comical around here at all the people who spent a lot of money on their cards "specially ti owners" who almost seem to want the 880 to be a failure.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I guess they do since apparently *it's going to be cheaper and slightly more powerful.* To be entirely honest a 780Ti over a 780 Classy for example is pointless for the extra premium you're paying I mean we're talking like maybe 5-8 fps difference? lol Personally that doesn't justify spending almost (I live in the UK) £100-£120 more to get the 'Ti'. Even Jason (JayzTwoCents) said it's pretty pointless to get a 780Ti over a 780 especially for 1080P gaming... The GTX 780 currently imo is the best bang for buck card you can get on the market.


It would not make any sense for Nvidia to "kill" something that is still profitable! IMO The 880 will be less powerful (and directly because of that cheaper to build) than the current 780Ti but not much for you to have a taste of what is to come, then next year they will launch another refresh and finally the full Maxwell chip (this all depends on AMD releases too, how soon you will see the refresh)
Read my article about it:

_"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!









TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;

*Low power:*

SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices

HKMG (high-K dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips

*High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*

HKMG - CLN28HP

Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...








Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!

Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!







)
Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!









But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!








The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!

What will this mean for us gamers?
That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!







) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!









DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!





















"
_

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I guess they do since apparently it's going to be cheaper and slightly more powerful. To be entirely honest a 780Ti over a 780 Classy for example is pointless for the extra premium you're paying I mean we're talking like maybe 5-8 fps difference? lol Personally that doesn't justify spending almost (I live in the UK) £100-£120 more to get the 'Ti'. Even Jason (JayzTwoCents) said it's pretty pointless to get a 780Ti over a 780 especially for 1080P gaming... The GTX 780 currently imo is the best bang for buck card you can get on the market.


Yes and I always get good deals on my card, like this 780 in my sig i grabbed for $350.00. Worth every penny!


----------



## Zipperly

Occamrazor we will see bud, lots of speculation at the moment but you make good points.


----------



## Shinjitzu

Hi OccamRazor, thanks for your answer, so if i understand correctly, there is no danger at all to damage the card running a different bios right ? it wont damage the card or what right ? ( i dont fear for temp, i always ran custom fan profile in any of my card, and temp is fine, 72 degree with 70% fan speed and its summer. )


----------



## HothTron

Finally got sick of my OCD giving me hell about deciding wether to upgrade my rig which people say is a waste with my overcocked i5 2500k and would be better off upgrading my GPU.

So , considering that this beauty will look great with my Asus ROG theme, has a $20 mail in rebate, I can sell the Borderlands code and I'm trying Newegg premiere free for 30 days so I got free 2 day rushed shipping and I can still sell my old 670 FTW for a decent price, I went and purchase myself my first Asus card and top of the line Nvidia card as I usually get the 70 vs 80 models.

I'm sooo excited!! Can't wait to see how Witcher 2, Skryim with mods, Crysis3, Diablo 3, Metro 2033 and GTA 5 are gonna play with this beauty!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Occamrazor we will see bud, lots of speculation at the moment but you make good points.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinjitzu*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor, thanks for your answer, so if i understand correctly, there is no danger at all to damage the card running a different bios right ? it wont damage the card or what right ? ( i dont fear for temp, i always ran custom fan profile in any of my card, and temp is fine, 72 degree with 70% fan speed and its summer. )


No, only if the cards is RMA and MSI doesnt accept it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Finally got sick of my OCD giving me hell about deciding wether to upgrade my rig which people say is a waste with my overcocked i5 2500k and would be better off upgrading my GPU.
> So , considering that this beauty will look great with my Asus ROG theme, has a $20 mail in rebate, I can sell the Borderlands code and I'm trying Newegg premiere free for 30 days so I got free 2 day rushed shipping and I can still sell my old 670 FTW for a decent price, I went and purchase myself my first Asus card and top of the line Nvidia card as I usually get the 70 vs 80 models.
> I'm sooo excited!! Can't wait to see how Witcher 2, Skryim with mods, Crysis3, Diablo 3, Metro 2033 and GTA 5 are gonna play with this beauty!


With only 3GB onboard i think you will be disappointed with modded games that will go over the memory frame buffer! skyrim with mods go over 3GB for sure, Witcher2 ubermode will too!
Nevertheless its a good card, don't be alarmed with high temps, its normal for that card, if you can get it "under water" (as in watercooling...







)
If you ever do it you, you can try my Overvolt guide for that card to get it to 1,300V:
Quote:


> _*VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"_
> 
> *DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK, Im not responsible for misuses or hardware failure! ALWAYS PLAY SAFE!*


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SgtRotty

is there a software or formula to tell me how much wattage im using with 150% power target precisionX?

And also, which driver is the best for bf4? Im currently using 332.21


----------



## Zipperly

Really depends on his resolution too, I had Skyrim modded to the rim and back with tons of high res texture mods "80+" and was still fine at my native resolution of 1080P. Witcher 2 maxed with ubersampling also does not use up all of my 3gb's either.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> is there a software or formula to tell me how much wattage im using with 150% power target precisionX?
> 
> And also, which driver is the best for bf4? Im currently using 332.21


Read my article:

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With only 3GB onboard i think you will be disappointed with modded games that will go over the memory frame buffer! skyrim with mods go over 3GB for sure, Witcher2 ubermode will too
> Occamrazor


I game at 1200p and I don't run AA in my games, so i'm not worried


----------



## Teiji

Hi, I'm new to the 780 club. And I just started reading about how to OC my new EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX 3GB.

I'm reading "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide" and I have several questions. Please forgive my noobiness and many questions because this is my first time OCing a graphic card, so I do not wish to destroy my new gpu.









1. Can I use the AfterBurner 3.0.1 stable or do I have to use the latest v4 beta?
.
Quote:


> Now download my: NEW ED´s VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE and follow the guide to the letter including the LLC HACK as described in my guide also with a link to download!


2. Is that a requirement? Or can I OC without doing the "NEW ED´s VOLTMOD/LCC GUIDE"?
.
Quote:


> Now a word of warning: ON AIR DO NOT GO ABOVE 1,24V WITH LLC DISABLED:
> "Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!


3. First line said not to go above 1.24v, while second line said not to go above 1.212v. Which one is it? Is there a difference between "soft volt mod" and "hard volt mod"?
.
Quote:


> First things first: Flash your card with the appropriate bios supplied by your in-the-house-modder my Brother Skyn3t!
> It will unlock your voltage up to 1,212v, disable boost and increase your power target up to 200% to enable your card along with voltage to up those clocks to where you want them!


4. If I flash my card with this modded bios, will it void my warranty? And can I revert back to my old bios in the future?
.
Quote:


> prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C!


5. What does "prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab" mean? Set it to 100 and check temperature with some monitoring program?
.
Quote:


> PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT


6. Is PT a typo? (ie. should it be PL for Power Limit?)
.
7. I don't have any program to benchmark and I only play one game "Blade and Soul", so should I play it to see if it crashes during intensive battle?
.
Quote:


> Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time


8. Can I OC only the Core clock and not OC the memory clock? (Or do I have to OC either both or none at all?)
.
Quote:


> Now i MUST emphasize that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card!


9. I have a Korean Yamakasi catleap monitor (single monitor, single GPU setup) and playing at 1080p. I hope to see 5-10+ FPS increase if I OC from 1000 to 1200 Mhz. I mean if I don't see any FPS improvement, then what's the point of OCing? I hope it's just the wording that is confusing me. Please clarify.

Lastly, many thanks for any answers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the 780 club. And I just started reading about how to OC my new EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX 3GB.
> 
> I'm reading "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide" and I have several questions. Please forgive my noobiness and many questions because this is my first time OCing a graphic card, so I do not wish to destroy my new gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Can I use the AfterBurner 3.0.1 stable or do I have to use the latest v4 beta?
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now download my: NEW ED´s VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE and follow the guide to the letter including the LLC HACK as described in my guide also with a link to download!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is that a requirement? Or can I OC without doing the "NEW ED´s VOLTMOD/LCC GUIDE"?
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now a word of warning: ON AIR DO NOT GO ABOVE 1,24V WITH LLC DISABLED:
> "Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3. First line said not to go above 1.24v, while second line said not to go above 1.212v. Which one is it? Is there a difference between "soft volt mod" and "hard volt mod"?
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> First things first: Flash your card with the appropriate bios supplied by your in-the-house-modder my Brother Skyn3t!
> It will unlock your voltage up to 1,212v, disable boost and increase your power target up to 200% to enable your card along with voltage to up those clocks to where you want them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4. If I flash my card with this modded bios, will it void my warranty? And can I revert back to my old bios in the future?
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5. What does "prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab" mean? Set it to 100 and check temperature with some monitoring program?
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6. Is PT a typo? (ie. should it be PL for Power Limit?)
> .
> 7. I don't have any program to benchmark and I only play one game "Blade and Soul", so should I play it to see if it crashes during intensive battle?
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8. Can I OC only the Core clock and not OC the memory clock? (Or do I have to OC either both or none at all?)
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i MUST emphasize that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9. I have a Korean Yamakasi catleap monitor (single monitor, single GPU setup) and playing at 1080p. I hope to see 5-10+ FPS increase if I OC from 1000 to 1200 Mhz. I mean if I don't see any FPS improvement, then what's the point of OCing? I hope it's just the wording that is confusing me. Please clarify.
> 
> Lastly, many thanks for any answers.
Click to expand...

You can use afterburner stable 3.0.1 as its what i use and no issues here.

you don't need the oc guide but its nice to have as it answers questions you might have just by walking through the process.

With the LLC enabled 1.212v will put your card at 1.24v so if on air then set 1.212v and don't go higher.

If you save the original you can flash back to the original bios at anytime however if you rma do NOT mention you use a custom bios and make sure you flash the original bios as this process does void your warranty to some companies but as long as you put the original bios back you will be fine.

Using a oc software make temperature a priority over the set power target like in evga precision. Then set the temp limit to 80C.

PT and PL are similar. Power target is what you want the card to attempt to maintain and whatever is set the card will attempt to maintain this value unless some other factor says otherwise. Power limit is just the max power target.

You can oc whatever you choose and this is just a guideline for people new who don't know what they are doing or how to oc.

The point of oc'ing is to gain something and you can gain without noticing. On a single monitor a GPU doesn't use much memory and because of this you won't be pushing the memory to the li8mits when gaming to see a real difference. The card can do much more than what a single monitor will use. Similar for core however core can drive as hard as it wants as well but you will be way above your refresh rates with the mem and core oc's and so you won't notice any of the benefits and/or changes if any.

Have fun!!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> You can use afterburner stable 3.0.1 as its what i use and no issues here.
> 
> you don't need the oc guide but its nice to have as it answers questions you might have just by walking through the process.
> 
> With the LLC enabled 1.212v will put your card at 1.24v so if on air then set 1.212v and don't go higher.
> 
> If you save the original you can flash back to the original bios at anytime however if you rma do NOT mention you use a custom bios and make sure you flash the original bios as this process does void your warranty to some companies but as long as you put the original bios back you will be fine.
> 
> Using a oc software make temperature a priority over the set power target like in evga precision. Then set the temp limit to 80C.
> 
> PT and PL are similar. Power target is what you want the card to attempt to maintain and whatever is set the card will attempt to maintain this value unless some other factor says otherwise. Power limit is just the max power target.
> 
> You can oc whatever you choose and this is just a guideline for people new who don't know what they are doing or how to oc.
> 
> The point of oc'ing is to gain something and you can gain without noticing. On a single monitor a GPU doesn't use much memory and because of this you won't be pushing the memory to the li8mits when gaming to see a real difference. The card can do much more than what a single monitor will use. Similar for core however core can drive as hard as it wants as well but you will be way above your refresh rates with the mem and core oc's and so you won't notice any of the benefits and/or changes if any.
> 
> Have fun!!


I would rather say stock "reference air". Im on air and am running 1.231-1.238 and have been higher.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> I would rather say stock "reference air". Im on air and am running 1.231-1.238 and have been higher.


thats not the point. The idea is to mention a safe point for new users that is comfortable and reduces risk as much as possible for a risky process.Don't encourage these guys to go higher if they are asking questions to learn as you may encourage them to go too high and you don't want to be the reason they fried a card.

have fun!!!!


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> The point of oc'ing is to gain something and you can gain without noticing. On a single monitor a GPU doesn't use much memory and because of this you won't be pushing the memory to the li8mits when gaming to see a real difference. The card can do much more than what a single monitor will use. Similar for core however core can drive as hard as it wants as well but you will be way above your refresh rates with the mem and core oc's and so you won't notice any of the benefits and/or changes if any.
> 
> Have fun!!


Thanks a lot for all the answers!

Even though the game I'm playing usually runs over >60fps (80-120 fps) at 1080p single monitor most of the time, there are some intensive scenes that it reduces to 45 fps. With OCing, I hope that the minimum 45fps during those scenes will get push up (to 55-60fps+ if possible). Will OCing the card do that?

Also OccamRazor's guide is pretty advanced for me with all of those Volt and LLC mod.

Is there anyone who can help me OC with a SUPER NEWBIE, step-by-step, guide using the official AfterBurner or PrecisionX software (no modding or bios flashing)? I don't mind an OC that is <1200Mhz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Thanks a lot for all the answers!
> 
> Even though the game I'm playing usually runs over >60fps (80-120 fps) at 1080p single monitor most of the time, there are some intensive scenes that it reduces to 45 fps. With OCing, I hope that the minimum 45fps during those scenes will get push up (to 55-60fps+ if possible). Will OCing the card do that?
> 
> Also OccamRazor's guide is pretty advanced for me with all of those Volt and LLC mod.
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me OC with a SUPER NEWBIE, step-by-step, guide using the official AfterBurner or PrecisionX software (no modding or bios flashing)? I don't mind an OC that is <1200Mhz.


The oc can raise the minimum that your card hits however If you ignore all of the other info and use this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Occamrazor*
> Set your voltage in AB to 1,212v (Remember that with LLC disabled you have an increase of 0.025v ending with 1,24v), prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C! PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT (More on this later wink.gif)
> Start by increasing +100mhz in the Core Clock tab, leave the memory at +0 for now, go play your favorite game or bench (I advise to use FarCry3 for clock testing along with Metro LL and 3Dmark11 you can use also Tombraider benchmark as many people have said its very stressing (not me! tongue.gif) )
> If you find your new increased clocks are stable through your tests, go ahead and increase another +50mhz to the Core Clock and so on until you crash, freeze or start to have artifacts, then back down 10mhz and test again! REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH, you´ll find that the word stable is dynamic and not static as it will vary from game to game and bench to bench, unless you´re benching and of course you´ll need high memory clocks, but as there is no way to increase memory voltage and depends on memory and your chip´s memory controller your millage will vary!
> 
> Before you start to whine about "Hey what about the 13mhz increments, youre not doing in in the guide!"
> The values i suggest are figurative and you can try the accurate values you want of course, more on the 13mhz here with my Brother´s explanation: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/13800_100#post_21206343
> 
> You can create profiles for your favorite games and benches in AB:
> 
> Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time (I advise to test with Crysis 3, Metro LL) when it starts to give you artifacts back down 50mhz and you got your MAX core with your MAX memory OC,
> Now i MUST emphasize that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card! IF you have a 4K monitor or multi monitor then yes you will see an improvement in smoothness rather increase in FPS, so, OC your core first and after your memory!


and when he says set voltage to 1.212v you can just set it as high as it allows. and oc like he says in 13MHz increments till you crash and then follow finding the mem clock max with core clock at stock then set both to their values however leave them 52MHz from the limits.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Finally got sick of my OCD giving me hell about deciding wether to upgrade my rig which people say is a waste with my overcocked i5 2500k and would be better off upgrading my GPU.
> 
> So , considering that this beauty will look great with my Asus ROG theme, has a $20 mail in rebate, I can sell the Borderlands code and I'm trying Newegg premiere free for 30 days so I got free 2 day rushed shipping and I can still sell my old 670 FTW for a decent price, I went and purchase myself my first Asus card and top of the line Nvidia card as I usually get the 70 vs 80 models.
> 
> I'm sooo excited!! Can't wait to see how Witcher 2, Skryim with mods, Crysis3, Diablo 3, Metro 2033 and GTA 5 are gonna play with this beauty!


Congrats on the new purchase:thumb: Have two here and no issues with temps now, only when i had them in a Corsair 540Air case the top card would exceed 80c and now with a case change always under 70c during gaming.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats not the point. The idea is to mention a safe point for new users that is comfortable and reduces risk as much as possible for a risky process.Don't encourage these guys to go higher if they are asking questions to learn as you may encourage them to go too high and you don't want to be the reason they fried a card.
> 
> have fun!!!!


Im not encouraging anyone with stock air cooling to go higher and everyone is responsible for their own failures. I was just stating that if you have beefy cooling you can go higher.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the 780 club. And I just started reading about how to OC my new EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ ACX 3GB.
> I'm reading "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide" and I have several questions. Please forgive my noobiness and many questions because this is my first time OCing a graphic card, so I do not wish to destroy my new gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Can I use the AfterBurner 3.0.1 stable or do I have to use the latest v4 beta?
> .2. Is that a requirement? Or can I OC without doing the "NEW ED´s VOLTMOD/LCC GUIDE"?
> .3. First line said not to go above 1.24v, while second line said not to go above 1.212v. Which one is it? Is there a difference between "soft volt mod" and "hard volt mod"?
> .4. If I flash my card with this modded bios, will it void my warranty? And can I revert back to my old bios in the future?
> .5. What does "prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab" mean? Set it to 100 and check temperature with some monitoring program?
> .6. Is PT a typo? (ie. should it be PL for Power Limit?)
> .7. I don't have any program to benchmark and I only play one game "Blade and Soul", so should I play it to see if it crashes during intensive battle?
> .8. Can I OC only the Core clock and not OC the memory clock? (Or do I have to OC either both or none at all?)
> .9. I have a Korean Yamakasi catleap monitor (single monitor, single GPU setup) and playing at 1080p. I hope to see 5-10+ FPS increase if I OC from 1000 to 1200 Mhz. I mean if I don't see any FPS improvement, then what's the point of OCing? I hope it's just the wording that is confusing me. Please clarify.
> Lastly, many thanks for any answers.


1 - Use last beta version, it contains several improvements over 3.0.0: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

2 - That's a good one...







my guide is just a guide to OC the GK110 (as i will be making one if needed for Maxwell) , some pointers for people that just arrived to this corner of high tech and are in need of a helping hand!

3 - You really need to do some reading!







It has to do with LLC ( *L*oad *L*ine *C*alibration) it adds 0.025V to the set voltage:

1.212V + 0.025V+ 0.006V (voltage variation offset) = 1.243V (hence 1,212V in one line and 1,24V in another!







)

As in the CPU's OC our GPU's voltage controllers have it too but as for now its better to leave it alone as it causes instability if not left at default due to driver code changes!

4 - Yes you can always revert back to any bios you like, (you have my flash guide in my SIG too) Flashing EVGA cards does not void warranty as opposed to other brands!

5 and 6 - PT is Power target same thing as power limit! read my articles about it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_



7 - You have several programs to bench with, go here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/benchmarks-demos.html
But games will serve you well too!









8 - You can Oc what ever you like or not at all, it all depends on your gaming needs or "passion for benchmarks"








Core will give you the most performance, followed my memory (but smaller gains) remember that you need to have your CPU Oc'ed too... This is all connected...









9 - FPS gains will largely depend on game engine, followed by driver optimizations, CPU OC and GPU OC!
But usually 1200mhz gets you the best results, average 20% increase, from 1200mhz onward you get diminishing returns in fps!
Your card is more than enough for 1080p, counting on a good CPU to feed your card properly with data!

Another couple of my articles for you to read:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.

To clear the confusion somewhat:

If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value.
If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value
If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.
.These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock)"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I would rather say stock "reference air". Im on air and am running 1.231-1.238 and have been higher.


You have a classy right? Its a completely different card... it handles heat much better than the reference card as your cards VRM's have less current in each phase to cope and the VRM's themselves are nothing like these reference crap!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Teiji

Thank you OccamRazor and djthrottleboi. I will try to OC this Sunday (too busy atm). and post back results.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Thank you OccamRazor and djthrottleboi. I will try to OC this Sunday (too busy atm). and post back results.


welcome to the club buddy! you have just got some good infos by two great members!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> welcome to the club buddy! you have just got some good infos by two great members!


Hey! dont count yourself out!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1 - Use last beta version, it contains several improvements over 3.0.0: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
> 
> 2 - That's a good one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my guide is just a guide to OC the GK110 (as i will be making one if needed for Maxwell) , some pointers for people that just arrived to this corner of high tech and are in need of a helping hand!
> 
> 3 - You really need to do some reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with LLC ( *L*oad *L*ine *C*alibration) it adds 0.025V to the set voltage:
> 
> 1.212V + 0.025V+ 0.006V (voltage variation offset) = 1.243V (hence 1,212V in one line and 1,24V in another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> As in the CPU's OC our GPU's voltage controllers have it too but as for now its better to leave it alone as it causes instability if not left at default due to driver code changes!
> 
> 4 - Yes you can always revert back to any bios you like, (you have my flash guide in my SIG too) Flashing EVGA cards does not void warranty as opposed to other brands!
> 
> 5 and 6 - PT is Power target same thing as power limit! read my articles about it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 7 - You have several programs to bench with, go here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/benchmarks-demos.html
> But games will serve you well too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 - You can Oc what ever you like or not at all, it all depends on your gaming needs or "passion for benchmarks"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core will give you the most performance, followed my memory (but smaller gains) remember that you need to have your CPU Oc'ed too... This is all connected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 - FPS gains will largely depend on game engine, followed by driver optimizations, CPU OC and GPU OC!
> But usually 1200mhz gets you the best results, average 20% increase, from 1200mhz onward you get diminishing returns in fps!
> Your card is more than enough for 1080p, counting on a good CPU to feed your card properly with data!
> 
> Another couple of my articles for you to read:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.
> 
> To clear the confusion somewhat:
> 
> If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value.
> If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value
> If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.
> .These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock)"
> 
> 
> You have a classy right? Its a completely different card... it handles heat much better than the reference card as your cards VRM's have less current in each phase to cope and the VRM's themselves are nothing like these reference crap!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Nope, just a normal EVGA GTX 780.


----------



## Tokuzi

Hello, I recently switch over to (2) Evga 780 6GB cards. The revision on the card is B1. Is this the correct Skynet BIOS to flash to? Reason I ask is because some are flagged 6GB, but I do not see a B1 of my card flagged with 6GB. Is that irrelevant ?

EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
[*] skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
[*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Hello, I recently switch over to (2) Evga 780 6GB cards. The revision on the card is B1. Is this the correct Skynet BIOS to flash to? Reason I ask is because some are flagged 6GB, but I do not see a B1 of my card flagged with 6GB. Is that irrelevant ?
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz


Look closer under Rev4:



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Tokuzi

I tried using that one 3 different times on both of my cards. Once together, then once on each card. It black screen bricks them every time. I've done quite a few of the BIOS flashes to Skynet and never had this issue. Is it possibly my cards are a new revision? I just got them last week from Newegg.

Device ID: 10DE-1004
Stock Bios: 80.80.45.00.80

I can flash it to other ACX Skynet BIOS but it caps it at 3GB. So I'm kinda stuck with boost for now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look closer under Rev4:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## Fidelitas

Some stock GTX 780SC running pretty good in an SLI. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3854172




And they look pretty awesome too with the EVGA lighted bridge


----------



## djthrottleboi

I installed the kingpin now so I will be hanging about and helping but i am now about to sell the 780.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> I tried using that one 3 different times on both of my cards. Once together, then once on each card. It black screen bricks them every time. I've done quite a few of the BIOS flashes to Skynet and never had this issue. Is it possibly my cards are a new revision? I just got them last week from Newegg.
> Device ID: 10DE-1004
> Stock Bios: 80.80.45.00.80
> I can flash it to other ACX Skynet BIOS but it caps it at 3GB. So I'm kinda stuck with boost for now.


Send me your bios for a look see!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I installed the kingpin now so I will be hanging about and helping but i am now about to sell the 780.


You too, send me your bios so i can check the version, i think my brother was cooking a new KPE bios, a new version of REV5 i believe...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> I tried using that one 3 different times on both of my cards. Once together, then once on each card. It black screen bricks them every time. I've done quite a few of the BIOS flashes to Skynet and never had this issue. Is it possibly my cards are a new revision? I just got them last week from Newegg.
> Device ID: 10DE-1004
> Stock Bios: 80.80.45.00.80
> I can flash it to other ACX Skynet BIOS but it caps it at 3GB. So I'm kinda stuck with boost for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your bios for a look see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I installed the kingpin now so I will be hanging about and helping but i am now about to sell the 780.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too, send me your bios so i can check the version, i think my brother was cooking a new KPE bios, a new version of REV5 i believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

nvflash won't let me pull the bios from the card. It stops working everytime


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey! dont count yourself out!


thanks chief!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Some stock GTX 780SC running pretty good in an SLI. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3854172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they look pretty awesome too with the EVGA lighted bridge


Nice score and system!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> I tried using that one 3 different times on both of my cards. Once together, then once on each card. It black screen bricks them every time. I've done quite a few of the BIOS flashes to Skynet and never had this issue. Is it possibly my cards are a new revision? I just got them last week from Newegg.
> Device ID: 10DE-1004
> Stock Bios: 80.80.45.00.80
> I can flash it to other ACX Skynet BIOS but it caps it at 3GB. So I'm kinda stuck with boost for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your bios for a look see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I installed the kingpin now so I will be hanging about and helping but i am now about to sell the 780.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too, send me your bios so i can check the version, i think my brother was cooking a new KPE bios, a new version of REV5 i believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nvflash won't let me pull the bios from the card. It stops working everytime
Click to expand...

ok I stole your ezflash to strip nvflash from it to replace mine and this one works so here you go. I'm about to flash his 6 bios

XOCKPti.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok I stole your ezflash to strip nvflash from it to replace mine and this one works so here you go. I'm about to flash his 6 bios
> 
> XOCKPti.zip 132k .zip file


Go on to Rev6 then, this is an old Rev3 2C revision! But keep the original always for troubleshooting!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok I stole your ezflash to strip nvflash from it to replace mine and this one works so here you go. I'm about to flash his 6 bios
> 
> XOCKPti.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on to Rev6 then, this is an old Rev3 2C revision! But keep the original always for troubleshooting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

funny thing is this card came with the bios but i knew the guy was less than truthful when he said it was not pushed hard. I'm just happy to have a kingpin lol. Is the 6 loose or tight?
@OccamRazor why does this cards pci subsystem have have 1051? Are the soft straps changed by the firmware from that version or Is this reference and not a classy? It doesn't even have evga in the subsytem of the card just all nvidia and gpu-z says all nvidia as well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> funny thing is this card came with the bios but i knew the guy was less than truthful when he said it was not pushed hard. I'm just happy to have a kingpin lol. Is the 6 loose or tight?
> @OccamRazor why does this cards pci subsystem have have 1051? Are the soft straps changed by the firmware from that version or Is this reference and not a classy? It doesn't even have evga in the subsytem of the card just all nvidia and gpu-z says all nvidia as well.


I know a KPE bios when i see one...








They change whenever they want or need to, this is a nvidia tagged bios, but its the same as the one EVGA released with looser memory timings and support for EVbot and Classified voltage tool!
Dont worry, just flash that REV6 and go for a ride!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> funny thing is this card came with the bios but i knew the guy was less than truthful when he said it was not pushed hard. I'm just happy to have a kingpin lol. Is the 6 loose or tight?
> @OccamRazor why does this cards pci subsystem have have 1051? Are the soft straps changed by the firmware from that version or Is this reference and not a classy? It doesn't even have evga in the subsytem of the card just all nvidia and gpu-z says all nvidia as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a KPE bios when i see one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They change whenever they want or need to, this is a nvidia tagged bios, but its the same as the one EVGA released with looser memory timings and support for EVbot and Classified voltage tool!
> Dont worry, just flash that REV6 and go for a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

yeah i seen it its the softstrap and now i know for sure that the hardstrap mainly affects the general device id(the main function) so I now i think i know where to start traansforming th 780 into a quadro. make it a tesla and dedicated physx card lol.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The oc can raise the minimum that your card hits however If you ignore all of the other info and use this:
> and when he says set voltage to 1.212v you can just set it as high as it allows. and oc like he says in 13MHz increments till you crash and then follow finding the mem clock max with core clock at stock then set both to their values *however leave them 52MHz from the limits*.


What's this 52mhz business?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> What's this 52mhz business?


because 52 is +13 x 4 in the boost table.

take a look here on *How to OC and understand the increment of +13*


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> because 52 is +13 x 4 in the boost table.
> 
> take a look here on *How to OC and understand the increment of +13*


I'm familiar with that snippet you've linked already but it still doesn't mention 52 at all. What is the significance of 52 being 4x13.. And what implications does it have on "limits" as @djthrottleboi puts it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I'm familiar with that snippet you've linked already but it still doesn't mention 52 at all. What is the significance of 52 being 4x13.. And what implications does it have on "limits" as @djthrottleboi puts it?


you won't see because your GPU is clocked above it. +52 is increment each +13Mhz you add up your GPU goes higher according to the table.

if you have a vBios os a stock bios with

993Mhz +13 = 1006Mhz
993Mhz +26 = 1019Mhz
993Mhz +39 = 1032Mhz
993Mhz +52 = 1046Mhz
this is just a exemple.

now you can see those numbers in the table.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> because 52 is +13 x 4 in the boost table.
> 
> take a look here on *How to OC and understand the increment of +13*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm familiar with that snippet you've linked already but it still doesn't mention 52 at all. What is the significance of 52 being 4x13.. And what implications does it have on "limits" as @djthrottleboi puts it?
Click to expand...

The 52MHz is room for stability instead of teetering on the edge of stability. You won't hit the max core with mem clock oc'ed and vice versa and the 4 steps lower i leave in will allow me room so I don't easily tip over into oblivion. I a great safe practice for new oc'ers. The relation that skyn3t mentions is exactly why i chose 52 as its 4 steps.


----------



## Tokuzi

Is there a reason my 780 6GB seem to be capping out at 4GB via MSI Afterburner? I have it set to show up to 6100mb, but it's still capping at 4GB.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Is there a reason my 780 6GB seem to be capping out at 4GB via MSI Afterburner? I have it set to show up to 6100mb, but it's still capping at 4GB.


It only used up to 4GB in your game, so it only shows that, not total memory!
The only "memory" settings AB has are: (GPU)Memory usage, (GPU)Memory Clock, (System)Ram usage and (System)Pagefile usage, AB only shows GPU memory usage, not total memory availiable!
But if you feel something is wrong you can do this:
Delete profiles folder insider AB installation folder inside Program Files (x86)! (Your AB settings will be gone)
Restart AB, redo your settings, if AB is still detecting only 4GB, re-install drivers but clean your system first with DDU : http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The 52MHz is room for stability instead of teetering on the edge of stability. You won't hit the max core with mem clock oc'ed and vice versa and the 4 steps lower i leave in will allow me room so I don't easily tip over into oblivion. I a great safe practice for new oc'ers. The relation that skyn3t mentions is exactly why i chose 52 as its 4 steps.


Thank you" this makes sense. When I use Kepler Tweaker the table shows max of 1333mhz... Now it makes sense why my card is fine at 1320mhz but doesn't like going higher... With default clock of 901.5, I am totally game and bench stable with the following OC: +429 core, 130% PL, 1.3v; or by sacrificing 13mhz on core for 250mhz on mem.... I can go higher in both with more voltage but it is too many steps for me to enable that on a regular basis lol.

With @Zipperly's help I'm now between 1293-1320 in all my games and I haven't crashed the display driver in a hot minute


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Thank you" this makes sense. When I use Kepler Tweaker the table shows max of 1333mhz... Now it makes sense why my card is fine at 1320mhz but doesn't like going higher... With default clock of 901.5, I am totally game and bench stable with the following OC: +429 core, 130% PL, 1.3v; or by sacrificing 13mhz on core for 250mhz on mem.... I can go higher in both with more voltage but it is too many steps for me to enable that on a regular basis lol.
> 
> With @Zipperly's help I'm now between 1293-1320 in all my games and I haven't crashed the display driver in a hot minute


----------



## Crash-Over

hi skyn3t small question to you would you be so nice I have a private gpu bios for the asus gtx 780 dc2oc would you look over time and see if the bios is ok so any suggestions I also like to to and changing the

only if you want that would like to use this bios also in a modified version

and the other is the water-cooled gpu`s The GK110 file is the bios

GK110.doc 217k .doc file


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quick question:
Does any owner of an ASUS gtx780 dcii have tried the msi hack to get it running @1.3V?
LLC works on these, thus stable 1.325V can be applied? If yes what temps do you have on core and vrms?

TIA


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> hi skyn3t small question to you would you be so nice I have a private gpu bios for the asus gtx 780 dc2oc would you look over time and see if the bios is ok so any suggestions I also like to to and changing the
> 
> only if you want that would like to use this bios also in a modified version
> 
> and the other is the water-cooled gpu`s The GK110 file is the bios
> 
> GK110.doc 217k .doc file


I will have look at tonight.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will have look at tonight.


Could you look at turning the gpu fan off for a reference card like the Asus Strix?


----------



## Teiji

Hi guys, I have NOT OC my 780 SC ACX yet. But I noticed something "pretty strange." My card base clock is 967Mhz and boost clock is 1020 Mhz as reported by EVGA website and GPU-Z. But when I play my game, it runs as high as 1124 Mhz (as shown by AfterBurner OSD)! Temps are around 72-76C. I'm perfectly comfortable with those numbers. But is it normal for a card to run higher than factory boost or is my card faulty? Should I be worried about anything?


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Hi guys, I have NOT OC my 780 SC ACX yet. But I noticed something "pretty strange." My card base clock is 967Mhz and boost clock is 1020 Mhz as reported by EVGA website and GPU-Z. But when I play my game, it runs as high as 1124 Mhz (as shown by AfterBurner OSD)! Temps are around 72-76C. I'm perfectly comfortable with those numbers. But is it normal for a card to run higher than factory boost or is my card faulty? Should I be worried about anything?


780 have 2 overclocks the 1124 is gpu boost 2.0







.


----------



## Teiji

I didn't know that. Thanks haha. That puts my mind at ease.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Could you look at turning the gpu fan off for a reference card like the Asus Strix?


First: Since when the ASUS Strix is a reference card? Second: Why would you want to turn the fan off? Want to burn the card?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quick question:
> Does any owner of an ASUS gtx780 dcii have tried the msi hack to get it running @1.3V?
> LLC works on these, thus stable 1.325V can be applied? If yes what temps do you have on core and vrms?
> TIA


No LLC I'm afraid but to be sure send me an afterburner I2C dump so I can see if any LLC command is being issued to the voltage controller CHL8318!
Right click afterburner folder and open a command prompt and type:

MSIAfterburner.exe -i2cdump

Send me the file!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Tokuzi

Big thanks to OccamRazor for making me a custom BIOS for my new Evga 780 6GBs, got them up to 1319mhz Core, solid over multiple titles and benchmarks running 4k resolution.

I think I can call my build complete for a year or two!


----------



## KingCry

JayzTwoCents did a video about Bios Hack and Overvolting a 780 he got.9


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First: Since when the ASUS Strix is a reference card? Second: Why would you want to turn the fan off? Want to burn the card?


No I meant having the 0dba feature from the Strix for my reference card. I just want it and it shouldn't burn if the fans are set to around 65° to kick in.


----------



## EarlZ

I just got my Cooler Master V1000 a few days ago and I am very pleased with it, 2 less PCIE cables used due to its connector having dual 6+2 pins, Lesser cable clutter even behind the mobo tray as the cables are flat and I dont have to struggle to fit them and finally it has significantly reduced the coil whine on my 780's although it was not audible unless I put my ears close to the GPU but this time around I cannot even hear them any more.


----------



## 0493mike

Just did a little experiment on my referance 780. I put some 2mm fuji poly thermal pads over the VRMs on the back and significantly reduced temps. At least on the back of the card. I placed a temp probe next to them and recorded a 20c drop. Pretty good I think. Then I also stuck a fan at the back to blow over the heat sinks that I pulled out of an old pc.

I think it was a heat sink for the south bridge. Had to hack saw it in half and polish the bottom. All I did was hold it tightly on the pad and it has stuck real well. Anyways just wanted to let people know of one way to help lower temps on their VRMs.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> Just did a little experiment on my referance 780. I put some 2mm fuji poly thermal pads over the VRMs on the back and significantly reduced temps. At least on the back of the card. I placed a temp probe next to them and recorded a 20c drop. Pretty good I think. Then I also stuck a fan at the back to blow over the heat sinks that I pulled out of an old pc.
> 
> I think it was a heat sink for the south bridge. Had to hack saw it in half and polish the bottom. All I did was hold it tightly on the pad and it has stuck real well. Anyways just wanted to let people know of one way to help lower temps on their VRMs.


Can you please post some pictures?

I was thinking of doing the same as I had tons of that cooler master little chipset cooler around but I do not have a thick thermal pad; what I have is the super thin ones from 3M. I would presume they are safe to use as well?


----------



## 0493mike

Sure I'l get some pics. The only thing that would worry me about the thin ones is that the small components might stick through the thin pad and short out something.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can you please post some pictures?
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same as I had tons of that cooler master little chipset cooler around but I do not have a thick thermal pad; what I have is the super thin ones from 3M. I would presume they are safe to use as well?


Thats how I have mine, the huge backplate on the back of the card has thermal pads underneath at the vrm's and memory. The backplate gets extremely hot to the touch when under full load with my overclock and overvoltage so I know its working well. I also have sinks attacked to the vrms directly on the underside of the card too.


----------



## Zipperly

EarlZ I would like to see some pics of yours too.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> EarlZ I would like to see some pics of yours too.


I did not attach any yet as Im afraid due to the thinness of the 3M pads, It might short out something as what mike said.


----------



## 0493mike

Ok here's what I did
this is where I got the heat sinks.
And this is installed.





Sorry the last couple were fuzzy but see if the components will be short enough to not stick through the pad and it should be allright.

The pads I used stick very well. I have never had them fall off yet and I've had it on its side quite a bit.


----------



## 0493mike

I suppose you could stack them but it might not perform as well as a single one


----------



## Tokuzi

Well after realizing my card is not locked at 1.21v I am now running stable at 1436mhz core. @[email protected] I never thought I would see this clock speed on a 780 6gb. 4k away!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No LLC I'm afraid but to be sure send me an afterburner I2C dump so I can see if any LLC command is being issued to the voltage controller CHL8318!
> Right click afterburner folder and open a command prompt and type:
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe -i2cdump
> 
> Send me the file!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I do not own the asus gtx780 that's why i am asking if any owner have tried it, thus i can not provide the info you are looking for. Perhaps an owner can contribute?

Regards


----------



## ranillo

Hello
I need help for using my ek vga supremacy on a zotac gtx 780. i want to preserve the original metal cooler with fan, but the gpu is under the level of the cooler.
Any suggestion?
Thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So is it a waste of money to buy an Evga 780 6gb for a single 1080p screen? Going to need a card to game on my 46" 1080p Sony 200hz TV, but I want to get into Downsampling and am thinking the extra VRAM will come in handy.

Thoughts?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayzTwoCents did a video about Bios Hack and Overvolting a 780 he got.9


With our bios he made a flashing guide video, no hacking involved as its on the title...
You have all of that and much more in my SIG...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Big thanks to OccamRazor for making me a custom BIOS for my new Evga 780 6GBs, got them up to 1319mhz Core, solid over multiple titles and benchmarks running 4k resolution.
> I think I can call my build complete for a year or two!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Well after realizing my card is not locked at 1.21v I am now running stable at 1436mhz core. @[email protected] I never thought I would see this clock speed on a 780 6gb. 4k away!


Careful with temperatures... Keep an eye out, over 70C on the core your VRM's will be close to 100C...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I do not own the asus gtx780 that's why i am asking if any owner have tried it, thus i can not provide the info you are looking for. Perhaps an owner can contribute?
> Regards


Lets wait then!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skyn3t

Have you guys see this? I may be too late on this video but i like to re-share it here. I was asleep till my brother woke me up







with this video link.
@JayzTwoCents







sorry I really forgot your OCN name bah.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Have you guys see this? I may be too late on this video but i like to re-share it here. I was asleep till my brother woke me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this video link.
> @JayzTwoCents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I really forgot your OCN name bah.


Of course i woke you up! Its that guy (whatshisOCNnameiforgot) flashing skyn3t bios on his cards!


----------



## looniam

hold it. so you are saying that this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*


dropped your VRM temps by ~20c?

don't get me wrong i not saying it aint so; just very surprised and thinking about something similar. i'd need to get ones not as tall since i have clearance issues with a D-14.

but still, adding _heat sinks on the back_ makes that much of a difference? - color me a cooling n00b.


----------



## SgtRotty

hello again, ive run into some problems. ive already flashed bios last week, everythings been running fine until i installed latest nvidia driver today. now, no matter what i do volts and frequency will down-clock at idle. what should i do?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hold it. so you are saying that this:
> dropped your VRM temps by ~20c?
> 
> don't get me wrong i not saying it aint so; just very surprised and thinking about something similar. i'd need to get ones not as tall since i have clearance issues with a D-14.
> 
> but still, adding _heat sinks on the back_ makes that much of a difference? - color me a cooling n00b.


What ever happened to the practice of taking copper straps and attaching them to the gpu's heat sinks and the computer case?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranillo*
> 
> Hello
> I need help for using my ek vga supremacy on a zotac gtx 780. i want to preserve the original metal cooler with fan, but the gpu is under the level of the cooler.
> Any suggestion?
> Thanks and sorry for my english


You need a shim (either metal or acrylic) to fill the space between the supremacy and the GPU!
Have a look here for some ideas on this thread by my good Friend @cravinmild http://www.overclock.net/t/1466893/the-mod-2-0-an-epic-gtx-titan-rebuild/0_100#post_22719104
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So is it a waste of money to buy an Evga 780 6gb for a single 1080p screen? Going to need a card to game on my 46" 1080p Sony 200hz TV, but I want to get into Downsampling and am thinking the extra VRAM will come in handy.
> Thoughts?


Yes its enough, you can even overvolt the card and increase clocks if necessary as its not volt locked!
Look at this post a bit back: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20800_100#post_22748661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hold it. so you are saying that this:
> dropped your VRM temps by ~20c?
> don't get me wrong i not saying it aint so; just very surprised and thinking about something similar. i'd need to get ones not as tall since i have clearance issues with a D-14.
> but still, adding _heat sinks on the back_ makes that much of a difference? - color me a cooling n00b.


Yes, probably its combined temperature drop or an error in readings, 20C is too much unless there were very inefficient cooling settings!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> hello again, ive run into some problems. ive already flashed bios last week, everythings been running fine until i installed latest nvidia driver today. now, no matter what i do volts and frequency will down-clock at idle. what should i do?


Run DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
Then re-install nvidia drivers!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SgtRotty

i reinstalled drivers, unfortunatly precisionx still shows downclocked. GPUZ is showing accurate



rather confused...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> i reinstalled drivers, unfortunatly precisionx still shows downclocked. GPUZ is showing accurate
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather confused...


*Precision X* is right you are in *idle stage* this is why its showing *324Mhz* with the low voltage, *GPU-Z read the default clock set from factory*. if you switch GPU-Z to the *Sensor Tab* it will show you the same clock as *Precision X*.


----------



## SgtRotty

i thought it was supposed to be locked in at 1.212v?


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Big thanks to OccamRazor for making me a custom BIOS for my new Evga 780 6GBs, got them up to 1319mhz Core, solid over multiple titles and benchmarks running 4k resolution.
> 
> I think I can call my build complete for a year or two!


What water blocks are you using with your 780's? OccamRazor and his brother are geniuses when it comes to making custom Bios for the GTX series GPU's. I use a bios developed by his brother for my 780sc's and they run like 780Ti's on steroids with it. I would like to go to the next level with mine by adding liquid cooling to them (I have three) but have no idea what is the best water block for them.

On a personal note, that is one awesome rig you got there.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> i thought it was supposed to be locked in at 1.212v?


nop. only if you set it to performance mod in Nv control panel otherwise it will down voltage like it should. so you good.


----------



## 0493mike

That was what the probe I taped on the back showed. But I was giving you the wrong scale that was fahrenheit. And that was only on the back of the pcb. I have no way to get the temps inside unless I take it all apart.

It seems to help because before if I placed my finger on the pcb I couldnt hold it there for a long time. Got real hot and now I can hold it a long time. And the heat sink feels fairly warm so I belive its helping. Sorry I gave the wrong temp scale.


----------



## SgtRotty

thanks a million! im kindve a noob so all info is much appreciated!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> That was what the probe I taped on the back showed. But I was giving you the wrong scale that was fahrenheit. And that was only on the back of the pcb. I have no way to get the temps inside unless I take it all apart.
> 
> It seems to help because before if I placed my finger on the pcb I couldnt hold it there for a long time. Got real hot and now I can hold it a long time. And the heat sink feels fairly warm so I belive its helping. Sorry I gave the wrong temp scale.


Of course it helps! i got 5C lower temps with my backplates with thermal tape on the hottest spots! And i have waterblocks!

Now, The use of heatsinks has to be always concomitant with FORCED AIR COOLING, provided the air velocity is high enough to expel the heated air before its temperature has risen too much! (i noticed you have a fan directed at the heatsinks!







)
As thermal resistance is reduced by the inverse of the square root of the increase, to get half the thermal resistance, the heatsink would need to be 4 times longer.
Because the air that enters at the bottom of the fins passes the remainder of the heatsink gathering heat all the while. Since it will be hotter than with a shorter heatsink, thermal transfer is reduced!
So, this is not applicable IF the heatsinks ARE AIR COOLED!!!








But still not all heatsinks are suited for all cooling purposes, all have a thermal transfer limit and that has to be observed at all times before applying them to a transistor (its not the case as you only need an extra heat transfer out of the PCB!







)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> What water blocks are you using with your 780's? OccamRazor and his brother are geniuses when it comes to making custom Bios for the GTX series GPU's. I use a bios developed by his brother for my 780sc's and they run like 780Ti's on steroids with it. I would like to go to the next level with mine by adding liquid cooling to them (I have three) but have no idea what is the best water block for them.
> 
> On a personal note, that is one awesome rig you got there.


Thanks for the compliment. My temps actually stay really reasonable, but my cooling solution is set up pretty good. I attached a picture of my temps after 30min of Valley running 8x AA at 4k resolution. My cooling is a delid w/ CLU, CLU between the heat spreader and EK waterblock, full cover EK copper waterblocks on both GPUs w/ MX-4, and a 240MM+120MM Rad using push/pull Corsair Static Pressure High performance fans constantly running on max.


----------



## 0493mike

Thanks for the information. I was wondering if it might not be the best idea. If it may be holding heat inside more than it should. But I thought with the mods I've done to this card it wouldnt hurt. But you bring up some very good points and I value your input thanks.

I've since moved the fan to the front of the case. And I think its getting enough air flow across the fins.
That is one thing I thought was a bad desighn for thr reference 780 I have, on the back of the card are some heat sink fins. But it has no air flow to it unless its from the outside. Dont know if this helps but I drilled a couple of holes in the fan housing to allow some air to go over them. And the water cooled gpu (h-55) with copper pipes running on the heat plate over the vrm area couldnt hurt.
So yea the heat sinks might not work for everyone but in my case it seems to be working out well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> Thanks for the information. I was wondering if it might not be the best idea. If it may be holding heat inside more than it should. But I thought with the mods I've done to this card it wouldnt hurt. But you bring up some very good points and I value your input thanks.
> 
> I've since moved the fan to the front of the case. And I think its getting enough air flow across the fins.
> That is one thing I thought was a bad desighn for thr reference 780 I have, on the back of the card are some heat sink fins. But it has no air flow to it unless its from the outside. Dont know if this helps but I drilled a couple of holes in the fan housing to allow some air to go over them. And the water cooled gpu (h-55) with copper pipes running on the heat plate over the vrm area couldnt hurt.
> So yea the heat sinks might not work for everyone but in my case it seems to be working out well.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> That was what the probe I taped on the back showed. But I was giving you the wrong scale that was fahrenheit. And that was only on the back of the pcb. I have no way to get the temps inside unless I take it all apart.
> 
> It seems to help because before if I placed my finger on the pcb I couldnt hold it there for a long time. Got real hot and now I can hold it a long time. And the heat sink feels fairly warm so I belive its helping. Sorry I gave the wrong temp scale.


still thats ~11c drop, nothing to sneeze at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As thermal resistance is reduced by the inverse of the square root of the increase, to get half the thermal resistance, the heatsink would need to be 4 times longer.












so if i ended up getting heatsinks half the size then i would only see a 1/8th drop ( 11c/8=1.375c)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> still thats ~11c drop, nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if i ended up getting heatsinks half the size then i would only see a 1/8th drop ( 11c/8=1.375c)


*I like you! you are smart!*









How are you my Friend? Hows everything?


----------



## 0493mike

It might work a little better if you used copper sinks, and a fan directed on them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> It might work a little better if you used copper sinks, and a fan directed on them.


Nope! One of the reasons that aluminium is so popular as a heatsink material - it can be anodised, and black dye is then introduced into the porous layer of aluminium oxide. This is far thinner than any coat of paint, and is very effective. Copper is actually a far better conductor of heat, but cannot be anodised, and its colour is such that it is a *naturally terrible radiator*.
Oxidised copper is passably effective, but rarely used due to its cost!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> It might work a little better if you used copper sinks, and a fan directed on them.


You all might find this page from an engineering handbook interesting. Copper is the absolute best metal for heat dissipation, followed by gold and then aluminum. I suspect that aluminum is primarily used for heat sink material because it is cheaper than copper and gold.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/thermal-conductivity-metals-d_858.html


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nope! One of the reasons that aluminium is so popular as a heatsink material - it can be anodised, and black dye is then introduced into the porous layer of aluminium oxide. This is far thinner than any coat of paint, and is very effective. Copper is actually a far better conductor of heat, but cannot be anodised, and its colour is such that it is a *naturally terrible radiator*.
> Oxidised copper is passably effective, but rarely used due to its cost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Who ever told you that you can't anodize copper?



I use to work for the company that makes this copper flashlight. And how about a 61 Chevy Impala that was restored by hand stamping all the body parts with copper plates and then anodizing them to achieve this final look:



One of my favorite knives made with anodized copper:



I work for the largest producer of copper and gold in the world, Freeport McMoran Copper and Gold. I assure you that copper can be anodized and the reason many companies use aluminum for heat sinks is because it is cheaper.


----------



## 0493mike

Thanks guys thats some really cool stuff.

Occamrazor got me all curious and I had to go read up a bunch on aluminium and copper. Seems like their is some dissagrements on what makes a better heatsink.
What I took from it is theres more to do about it than just the metal properties. Its shape, size, application, color. Air flow and a few others I dont remember. But for most intents and uses aluminium performs as good and off times better. There didn't seem to be that much difference in performance of the same application. And with aluminium being more cost effective.
Cool learned something today.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Who ever told you that you can't anodize copper?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to work for the company that makes this copper flashlight. And how about a 61 Chevy Impala that was restored by hand stamping all the body parts with copper plates and then anodizing them to achieve this final look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite knives made with anodized copper:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for the largest producer of copper and gold in the world, Freeport McMoran Copper and Gold. I assure you that copper can be anodized and the reason many companies use aluminum for heat sinks is because it is cheaper.


You can't anodize copper like aluminium or silver, only a aluminum copper alloy can be anodized!








That Impala looks gorgeous!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> Thanks guys thats some really cool stuff.
> 
> Occamrazor got me all curious and I had to go read up a bunch on aluminium and copper. Seems like their is some dissagrements on what makes a better heatsink.
> What I took from it is theres more to do about it than just the metal properties. Its shape, size, application, color. Air flow and a few others I dont remember. But for most intents and uses aluminium performs as good and off times better. There didn't seem to be that much difference in performance of the same application. And with aluminium being more cost effective.
> Cool learned something today.


More for you to think on:









Quote:


> The thermal conductivity of copper is nearly twice that of aluminum. (397/238 = 1.67 )
> Why are all-copper sinks marginally better, if at all, than similar all-aluminum sinks, and why are copper sinks with aluminum fins virtually identical?
> What factor of aluminum is compensating for its inferiority in thermal conductivity?
> Why are copper and aluminum sinks so close?
> What factor makes water a better cooling fluid than air. One would think it is heat capacity. If so, why is heat capacity irrelevant for the sink itself?
> Aluminum has a far higher specific heat than copper. But that is per unit weight, and aluminum is a third the density of copper.
> 
> specific heat = Joules/ (grams x degees)
> density = grams/ cubic centimeter
> specific heat x density = Joules/ (degrees x cc)
> 
> Aluminum 0.9 x 2.7 = 2.43
> Copper 0.385 x 8.96 = 3.55
> 
> Per unit volume, aluminum holds 70 % of the heat versus copper, per degree, so if equal amounts of heat are removed from equal volumes, the aluminum gets cooler. If the copper goes down 10 degrees, the aluminum goes down 10/.7 = 14 degrees.


Quote:


> _There are 3 forms for the heat to be exchanged: by conduction, by convection and by radiation. Conduction is direct contact almost always between
> same phase materials (solid-solid) or with different phase materials (solid-gas) if the gas is stationary, convection is when you "carry away"
> the heat using different phase materials and one of it is moving and radiation only occurs at very high temperature difference.
> 
> The die of the processor exchange heat to the heat-sink by conduction as they are side by side.
> You remove the heat from the heat-sink with air. (convection)
> 
> If you have some experience with soldering, if you put you finger near the soldering tip you will be feeling the heat from it. (radiation)
> 
> When you design a heat exchange the main heat transfer method you are using is convection as the heat transferred by
> conduction needs more time to be of some significance.
> For the convective heat exchange design you'll need the heat transfer coefficient. This physical property is the resistance of a material to the
> heat flow. It will be easier to explain this with another example. If you have a water pipe, the heat transfer coefficient will be akin to a
> valve. The smaller the valve is, the harder to get a lot of water flowing. As we are talking about moving the heat from one material to another
> the smaller is the limiting factor. In this case, the air or water. Metals have approximately the same heat transfer coefficient.
> 
> For a good heat-sink design you will need then:
> 
> 1) A good material that is good at conducting heat from the CPU die to the heat-sink body.
> 
> 2) A good material that's light and cheap to be the heat-sink body.
> 
> Heat Transfer is calculated using the following formula:
> Q=U*A*DT where Q=heat, U= is a relationship between the two material's heat transfer coefficient, DT is the difference in temperatures between the
> 
> two materials and A is the surface area that be in contact. This area is one of the most important design challenge when constructing a HS. Given
> a high area you can compensate with bad heat transfer coefficients.
> 
> Now you'll be moving this heat with a fluid (water or air). the quantity you need to do this work will be given by the following formula:
> Q=m*C*DT where Q is the same heat that we transferred, C is the heat capacity of the material (how much heat you need to increase the temperature
> of the material, here water is better than air), m is the flow of fluid you'll be needing and DT is the allowable temperature will be having
> across the heat exchange.
> 
> This temperature is very critical, as a rule applies here "you can cool the hot material more than the cooling media".
> For example, if the highest temperature you have in the surface of the HS is 45°C, the air or water can't reach more than 45°C. So, the only
> variable we have here is the flow, so if you increase the flow you increase the heat removed from the HS.
> After all this, that's why mixed copper and aluminum HSF are becoming popular. You use a copper contact plate to channel the heat to the body of
> the heat-sink, and you use an aluminum body to convect that heat to the air. Also aluminum is cheaper, lighter and more workable than copper._


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Cards are different!
> 
> R33 inductors (memory) are burning with mining and folding for long periods of time (months) 24/7!
> 
> 
> 
> All on air, i have yet to confirm if one of them was under water! if you have your cards on air/water open them up and put thermal tape on the R33 inductors! And still no insurances! Take heed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> EDIT: Latest 780 burned in a week time mining undervolted ( 1.050V) ACX cooling! same inductor!


This happened to me last Saturday while playing on FFXIV (but i used to mine with it). It was the second gpu i have, the first one is on water and it didn't have any problem. :'(

Also two resistors blow up in the back.

Anyone knows if the problem was an overvoltage or its a problem of stress and heat on the inductor.

It wasn't overclocked, as i was waiting for my waterblock to arrive.

And also, if i don't have luck with the rma, is there any chance to repair it (change the inductor and both resistors) or i'll have to use it as a expensive brick?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> This happened to me last Saturday while playing on FFXIV (but i used to mine with it). It was the second gpu i have, the first one is on water and it didn't have any problem. :'(
> 
> Also two resistors blow up in the back.
> 
> Anyone knows if the problem was an overvoltage or its a problem of stress and heat on the inductor.
> 
> It wasn't overclocked, as i was waiting for my waterblock to arrive.
> 
> And also, if i don't have luck with the rma, is there any chance to repair it (change the inductor and both resistors) or i'll have to use it as a expensive brick?


I dont see a reason for EVGA to not honour RMA


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Well after realizing my card is not locked at 1.21v I am now running stable at 1436mhz core. @[email protected] I never thought I would see this clock speed on a 780 6gb. 4k away!


that is some pretty good clocks is that same clock for both gpus stable in valley?

best I can get is like 1415 on one card and 1350 on the next

post some valley benckmarks 1080p


----------



## ranillo

Thank you very much for your help and for the link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need a shim (either metal or acrylic) to fill the space between the supremacy and the GPU!
> Have a look here for some ideas on this thread by my good Friend @cravinmild http://www.overclock.net/t/1466893/the-mod-2-0-an-epic-gtx-titan-rebuild/0_100#post_22719104
> Yes its enough, you can even overvolt the card and increase clocks if necessary as its not volt locked!
> Look at this post a bit back: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20800_100#post_22748661
> Yes, probably its combined temperature drop or an error in readings, 20C is too much unless there were very inefficient cooling settings!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and for the link.


----------



## 0493mike

That sure did make me think thanks. Very interesting read. And that explains a lot of things that I've seen and wondered about.

Tried to read it first thing this morning but it was all floating over my head just gobbaly goop. Then had my coffie, oh my have to have coffie. And it all made sense.

Thank you.


----------



## Lgnz

Hey guys i just bought a GTX 780 DCU II OC, i already have the "quiet bios" (in the image below).
My question is: can i lower the speed in some other way under the 37%? I understand that my 37% speed is something like 27% because the rpm are lower but i want my idle speed even lower, is that possible? There is some other bios for that? Like the one from Sky? Will it work?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgnz*
> 
> Hey guys i just bought a GTX 780 DCU II OC, i already have the "quiet bios" (in the image below).
> My question is: can i lower the speed in some other way under the 37%? I understand that my 37% speed is something like 27% because the rpm are lower but i want my idle speed even lower, is that possible? There is some other bios for that? Like the one from Sky? Will it work?


Why I never even hear my fan on my asus 780 DCU II ... My case fan on my THor is louder than my card ...


----------



## Lgnz

Yes, it's not loud but i just wanted to do it for some testing, my question remain the same, is it possible?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I dont see a reason for EVGA to not honour RMA


It was a Zotac GTX 780 AMP!. My sig is outdated...


----------



## abombthecoder

I just got an EVGA gtx 780. Is there a way I can track gpu temp and FPS in game? ty. Also, I'm guess this card isn't strong enough to play metro with SSAO enabled in metro?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> This happened to me last Saturday while playing on FFXIV (but i used to mine with it). It was the second gpu i have, the first one is on water and it didn't have any problem. :'(
> Also two resistors blow up in the back.
> Anyone knows if the problem was an overvoltage or its a problem of stress and heat on the inductor.
> It wasn't overclocked, as i was waiting for my waterblock to arrive.
> And also, if i don't have luck with the rma, is there any chance to repair it (change the inductor and both resistors) or i'll have to use it as a expensive brick?


Have a read from one of my articles:
Quote:


> "...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. *It may be a sustained cooking*. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Show me a pic (hi res is preferable) of the damaged area in front and on the back of the card so i can access the damage!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> That sure did make me think thanks. Very interesting read. And that explains a lot of things that I've seen and wondered about.
> Tried to read it first thing this morning but it was all floating over my head just gobbaly goop. Then had my coffie, oh my have to have coffie. And it all made sense.
> Thank you.


Heatsink design IS very complicated as it involves understanding of the physics behind thermal transfer, fluid dynamics, or any of the countless other things that affect performance!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> I just got an EVGA gtx 780. Is there a way I can track gpu temp and FPS in game? ty. Also, I'm guess this card isn't strong enough to play metro with SSAO enabled in metro?


Yes, AfterBurner OSD in the third tab in settings!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranillo*
> 
> Thank you very much for your help and for the link.


Anytime i am here to help!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## NvNw

Thanks a lot for the response Occam. I also think it was a heat problem.

Here are two pictures of the things that burned. It has a reference design so there are two R33 there, the upper one is completely black and with a lot of burn smell. On the back side the two resistor just exploted... Sorry i won't dissemble it since i don't want to void the warranty.





I just talked to a rep of Zotac and she told me that she heard of cases like these and they always replace them. So i have faith on Zotac.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgnz*
> 
> Hey guys i just bought a GTX 780 DCU II OC, i already have the "quiet bios" (in the image below).
> My question is: can i lower the speed in some other way under the 37%? I understand that my 37% speed is something like 27% because the rpm are lower but i want my idle speed even lower, is that possible? There is some other bios for that? Like the one from Sky? Will it work?


The fans won't go lower than around 1000 RPM. I asked people many times if there's a way to have the fans turning off at idle like the Strix but as always no response.


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> that is some pretty good clocks is that same clock for both gpus stable in valley?
> 
> best I can get is like 1415 on one card and 1350 on the next
> 
> post some valley benckmarks 1080p


Gross 1080p. =P


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No LLC I'm afraid but to be sure send me an afterburner I2C dump so I can see if any LLC command is being issued to the voltage controller CHL8318!
> Right click afterburner folder and open a command prompt and type:
> 
> MSIAfterburner.exe -i2cdump
> 
> Send me the file!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I have not seen anything more about it.In case you do not have dump.

i2cdump.txt 20k .txt file


----------



## Nark96

Would anyone like a free The Crew Beta key? got a spare one haha


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Would anyone like a free The Crew Beta key? got a spare one haha


meeeee please!!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> meeeee please!!


Sorry buddy just gave it away to someone else, you just missed it


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Gross 1080p. =P


needs to be full screen, take a screenshot at the end by pressing F12, the screenshot will be saved in your valley folders under screenshots,

also you need it to be on the Extreme HD preset with 8XAA

post back!









like this, done this morning


----------



## Lgnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> The fans won't go lower than around 1000 RPM. I asked people many times if there's a way to have the fans turning off at idle like the Strix but as always no response.


Thanks for the reply, it's kinda sad tho


----------



## TiezZ BE

I've been OC'ing my asus gtx780 DCII OC, but when I go higher than 1100mhz on the core (voltage maxed @ 1.2V) the core clock and the voltage start fluctuating when I run heaven or 3Dmark11. When I tested it in spectate mode in BF4 and in the game itself I've been as high as 1202mhz and the core clock and the voltage stay totally stable.

Temps are good, running around 64-66c. So I didn't reach the temp limit
Didn't reach the power limit, which was set at 110.
*
Is it normal that the voltage drops/fluctuates??* When I did this with my 670 the voltage was stable but the core started fluctuating when I reached the limit.

Standard BIOS
Driver: 340.52
Sig rig
edit: ASIC is at 69,1%
VRM temps at 82c
AB version 3.0.1


----------



## Deders

I went from a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I've been OC'ing my asus gtx780 DCII OC, but when I go higher than 1100mhz on the core (1.2V) the core clock and the voltage start fluctuating when I run heaven or 3Dmark11. When I tested it in spectate mode in BF4 and in the game itself I've been as high as 1202mhz and the core clock and the voltage stay totally stable.
> 
> Temps are good, running around 64-66c. So I didn't reach the temp limit
> Didn't reach the power limit, which was set at 110.
> 
> Is it normal that the voltage drops/fluctuates?? When I did this with my 670 the voltage was stable but the core started fluctuating when I reached the limit.
> 
> Standard BIOS
> Driver: 340.52
> Sig rig


I went from a 670 to the Asus 780 DCII OC like you and was surprised at the variation in voltage. It seems that Boost is more advanced and has many more tables to choose what voltage, clockspeed etc to run the card at. I'm a little confused myself as to which voltage reading to take as accurate as GPUz seems report a lot lower than Rivatuner Statistics Server in Afterburner.

Just out of interest what is your ASIC? mine is 80.8% which would explain why the chip doesn't need as high voltage to reach those clockspeeds.

Different games will vary on how demanding they are, some will allow you to reach full clocks with less than 1.2v. I set mine to 1.2 as well as setting it higher doesn't really help achieving a higher stable over clock than 1215.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I went from a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a 670 to the Asus 780 DCII OC like you and was surprised at the variation in voltage.
> 
> 
> It seems that Boost is more advanced and has many more tables to choose what voltage, clockspeed etc to run the card at. I'm a little confused myself as to which voltage reading to take as accurate as GPUz seems report a lot lower than Rivatuner Statistics Server in Afterburner.
> 
> Just out of interest what is your ASIC? mine is 80.8% which would explain why the chip doesn't need as high voltage to reach those clockspeeds.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Different games will vary on how demanding they are, some will allow you to reach full clocks with less than 1.2v. I set mine to 1.2 as well as setting it higher doesn't really help achieving a higher stable over clock than 1215.


ASIC is at 69,1%

How the boost is controlled is indeed different, it uses gpu boost 2.0, but I didn't expect voltage fluctuations during a graphics benchmark when the power and temp limits aren't reached.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response Occam. I also think it was a heat problem.
> Here are two pictures of the things that burned. It has a reference design so there are two R33 there, the upper one is completely black and with a lot of burn smell. On the back side the two resistor just exploted... Sorry i won't dissemble it since i don't want to void the warranty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just talked to a rep of Zotac and she told me that she heard of cases like these and they always replace them. So i have faith on Zotac.


Good luck then!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> The fans won't go lower than around 1000 RPM. I asked people many times if there's a way to have the fans turning off at idle like the Strix but as always no response.


No, the fans wont go below 1000RPM its imprinted in the fan profile directly connected to the temperature! "as always" (no, you are not the first user to ask) no, you cant turn off your fans at idle by bios settings!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> I have not seen anything more about it.In case you do not have dump.
> 
> i2cdump.txt 20k .txt file


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgnz*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, it's kinda sad tho


Read above!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I've been OC'ing my asus gtx780 DCII OC, but when I go higher than 1100mhz on the core (1.2V) the core clock and the voltage start fluctuating when I run heaven or 3Dmark11. When I tested it in spectate mode in BF4 and in the game itself I've been as high as 1202mhz and the core clock and the voltage stay totally stable.
> Temps are good, running around 64-66c. So I didn't reach the temp limit
> Didn't reach the power limit, which was set at 110.
> *
> Is it normal that the voltage drops/fluctuates??* When I did this with my 670 the voltage was stable but the core started fluctuating when I reached the limit.
> Standard BIOS
> Driver: 340.52
> Sig rig
> edit: ASIC is at 69,1%
> VRM temps at 82c


Try to give it more voltage!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> needs to be full screen, take a screenshot at the end by pressing F12, the screenshot will be saved in your valley folders under screenshots,
> 
> also you need it to be on the Extreme HD preset with 8XAA
> 
> post back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this, done this morning


Windowed won't make a difference in score, I did it because 1080p is 1/4 of my screen and I didn't want it to upscale, but I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ...
> 
> Try to give it more voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


1.2V is the max setting with afterburner (and the standard BIOS on the card). Standard (no oc): it runs at 1.16xV

So my question remains: is it normal that my voltage (under load) starts fluctuating? Is it because of gpu boost 2.0?


----------



## brandotip

Anyone have experience using Kepler Tweaker to adjust top voltage instead of AB hack? I saw a thread about it but was wondering if anyone here has used it. I've been having good luck so far after tweaking the TDP clock so that poorly optimized games don't drop my clocks, but sometimes I forget to run AB before launching my games; thus immediately crashing the driver from too little voltage


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> 1.2V is the max setting with afterburner (and the standard BIOS on the card). Standard (no oc): it runs at 1.16xV
> 
> So my question remains: is it normal that my voltage (under load) starts fluctuating? Is it because of gpu boost 2.0?


Yes. Even with boost disabled, vdroop will still make it fluctuate, and even disabling that with an llc hack, you can still get minor fluctuation.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Yes. Even with boost disabled, vdroop will still make it fluctuate, and even disabling that with an llc hack, you can still get minor fluctuation.


ive never used LLCMod does it still work? im sure it stopped working at some point due to Nvidia drivers etc?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ive never used LLCMod does it still work? im sure it stopped working at some point due to Nvidia drivers etc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> 1.2V is the max setting with afterburner (and the standard BIOS on the card). Standard (no oc): it runs at 1.16xV
> 
> So my question remains: is it normal that my voltage (under load) starts fluctuating? Is it because of gpu boost 2.0?


I can confirm or still works on the most recent driver update... 340.52 I think it is?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Yea it still works.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> 1.2V is the max setting with afterburner (and the standard BIOS on the card). Standard (no oc): it runs at 1.16xV
> 
> So my question remains: is it normal that my voltage (under load) starts fluctuating? Is it because of gpu boost 2.0?


So, you missed my overvoltage guide then? And yes you will always have Voltage drop under load even with LLC enabled at 100%, its a question of physics!








Remember that software readings will never substitute a DMM!









Quote:


> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V* *USE IT AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ive never used LLCMod does it still work? im sure it stopped working at some point due to Nvidia drivers etc?


AB already adds LLC values, but you can use it if you want but if you see weird behavior or instacrashes you will know that is LLC related!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> , and even disabling that with an llc hack, you can still get minor fluctuation.


Very very minor, mine goes from 1.231 to 1.238 at the very most.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ive never used LLCMod does it still work? im sure it stopped working at some point due to Nvidia drivers etc?


I have been using it for a long while now and have the latest drivers, works wonderfully for me with no negative side effects.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Yes. Even with boost disabled, vdroop will still make it fluctuate, and even disabling that with an llc hack, you can still get minor fluctuation.


I don't think it's Vdroop in this case.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I don't think it's Vdroop in this case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Very very minor, mine goes from 1.231 to 1.238 at the very most.


Yea I've seen swings as high as .013 and as low as .008 with vdroop disabled.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So, you missed my overvoltage guide then? And yes you will always have Voltage drop under load even with LLC enabled at 100%, its a question of physics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that software readings will never substitute a DMM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB already adds LLC values, but you can use it if you want but if you see weird behavior or instacrashes you will know that is LLC related!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So it's normal that my core clock and voltage fluctuate? Haven't experienced this with my 670. My 780 fluctuates from 1.2v back to 1.18xV when the core drops (according to AB).


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Yea I've seen swings as high as .013 and as low as .008 with vdroop disabled.


.007 is the highest I have seen with my card. Probably just depends on a few differences in our cards vrm's or whatever.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> So it's normal that my core clock and voltage fluctuate? Haven't experienced this with my 670. My 780 fluctuates from 1.2v back to 1.18xV when the core drops (according to AB).


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> .007 is the highest I have seen with my card. Probably just depends on a few differences in our cards vrm's or whatever.


Mileage may vary, right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> So it's normal that my core clock and voltage fluctuate? Haven't experienced this with my 670. My 780 fluctuates from 1.2v back to 1.18xV when the core drops (according to AB).


The GK104 (specificaly GK104-335-A2) didn't have the same LLC implementation the GK110 has!









1.2xxV - (0.025V)(LLC 100%) = 1.18xV









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## HothTron

Wooo! I love being my own Santa! Bye bye 670 and Evga!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Wooo! I love being my own Santa! Bye bye 670 and Evga!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeahhhh







with this below you can get this pup to 1.3v

Quote:


> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> Disclaimer: For those who want to try it AT YOUR OWN RISK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!
> Thanks to Occamrazor


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> needs to be full screen, take a screenshot at the end by pressing F12, the screenshot will be saved in your valley folders under screenshots,
> 
> also you need it to be on the Extreme HD preset with 8XAA
> 
> post back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this, done this morning


Here ya go. @1448mhz Core, also added a green highlight to rep nvidia.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Here ya go. @1448mhz Core, also added a green highlight to rep nvidia.


Didn't even realize its sli... So both are stable at 1448? That's awesome.. My 3gb card will only push 1320 at 1.3v


----------



## Tokuzi

Yeap I got pretty lucky.


----------



## HothTron

OMG, shes so freaking beautiful! I'll never miss eVGA cards again after 6 years of them!

*Bye bye girl, you've done me well these past 2 years...
*


*But there is a new momma in town!*





*
Damn, they look so good together!*


----------



## HothTron

So I did some peliminary benching between my 670 and the 780 CU with Metro 2033 as it was the easiest thing I had lying around with a built in benchmark. I could definentely tell an improvement but not as much as I had hoped. I ran the benchmark 4 times to even out memory usage.

Guess its time to overclock unless someone has got some tweaking suggestions.










*eVGA 670 FTW*









*Asus 780 DCII*


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Here ya go. @1448mhz Core, also added a green highlight to rep nvidia.


that is a great score, is there anyway you can improve it? have you tried valley tweaks for a better score?

whats your mem overclocks? im sure you can get over 6.1k


----------



## jameyscott

Sad day. I really wanted to overvolt my 780 HOF for my upcoming AX1500i review. I guess my 780 Classifieds will have to do the grunt of the work there. Unless there is some work around not requiring hard mods? Seems kinda pointless to have this wonderful 200% power target and no way to properly utilize it with a measly 1.21.









As usual thanks Skyn3t for the wonderful work you do, even without more voltage, having a proper bios on this card will help tremendously!


----------



## Nark96

lol ok


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> that is a great score, is there anyway you can improve it? have you tried valley tweaks for a better score?
> 
> whats your mem overclocks? im sure you can get over 6.1k


My mem OC is terrible. The memory is extremely pissy, but I'm okay with it for the high core.


----------



## abombthecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> .....


How do I do that bench mark comparison thing?

I must admit, I'm disappointed at how little the 780 really helps with metro. I can easily go sub 60 frames in difficult spots playing last light, sooooo annoying. Maybe the redux fixed some of the unoptimizations, dunno.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> How do I do that bench mark comparison thing?
> 
> I must admit, I'm disappointed at how little the 780 really helps with metro. I can easily go sub 60 frames in difficult spots playing last light, sooooo annoying. Maybe the redux fixed some of the unoptimizations, dunno.


I never go less than 60fps 1080p with last light unless of course I run ssaa. Ssaa is nice but last light is plenty clean looking enough with it disabled.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> So I did some peliminary benching between my 670 and the 780 CU with Metro 2033 as it was the easiest thing I had lying around with a built in benchmark. I could definentely tell an improvement but not as much as I had hoped. I ran the benchmark 4 times to even out memory usage.
> 
> Guess its time to overclock unless someone has got some tweaking suggestions.


Make sure your NCP settings are set correctly... Aka prefer max performance and not adaptive. Also AB stats are more useful than a flat out fps chart. If that doesn't help then your cpu can be limiting you. I went from a 670 FTw to a ref 780 ACX and it is a BIG difference.. Even more so after OC'ing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> How do I do that bench mark comparison thing?
> 
> I must admit, I'm disappointed at how little the 780 really helps with metro. I can easily go sub 60 frames in difficult spots playing last light, sooooo annoying. Maybe the redux fixed some of the unoptimizations, dunno.


Check your NCP settings and make sure you prefer max performance over adaptive... Like Zipperly I almost never drop under 60 fps unless Ssaa is enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I never go less than 60fps 1080p with last light unless of course I run ssaa. Ssaa is nice but last light is plenty clean looking enough with it disabled.


Samesies.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Check your NCP settings and make sure you prefer max performance over adaptive... Like Zipperly I almost never drop under 60 fps unless Ssaa is enabled.
> Samesies.


Very important and easy to overlook, also gets rid of a lot of other issues too.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> So I did some peliminary benching between my 670 and the 780 CU with Metro 2033 as it was the easiest thing I had lying around with a built in benchmark. I could definentely tell an improvement but not as much as I had hoped. I ran the benchmark 4 times to even out memory usage.
> 
> Guess its time to overclock unless someone has got some tweaking suggestions.


What CPU are you running that with?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What CPU are you running that with?


i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz 1.336v


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned some posts out.
May not offer goods for sale in forums other than marketplace.
Need 35 rep to do for sale posts there.

TOS
Marketplace Rules


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> How do I do that bench mark comparison thing?
> 
> I must admit, I'm disappointed at how little the 780 really helps with metro. I can easily go sub 60 frames in difficult spots playing last light, sooooo annoying. Maybe the redux fixed some of the unoptimizations, dunno.


Dude, Prior to my GTX 780 I had a GTX 680 and the 780 stomps all over my 680 in Metro Last Light, also last light is optimized extremely well. If you have SSAA enabled then turn it off, you should not be seeing less than 60fps with SSAA off.


----------



## aceman8448

Hello everyone, new evga 3gb 780 classy acx owner here. Just needed some help. Switched to LN2 and oc at 1253 mhz and 3504 mhz mem at 1.180 vols seeing a consistent 60-75c on heaven. Been playing games and runs so far with no prob. Shoulf I flash bios to try to get more or am I almost at my limit and not worth burning up the card? Can someone help me getting started if so? Thanks. BtW this card chews up all the games I throw at it like the batmans and bf4! Love it


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Hello everyone, new evga 3gb 780 classy acx owner here. Just needed some help. Switched to LN2 and oc at 1253 mhz and 3504 mhz mem at 1.180 vols seeing a consistent 60-75c on heaven. Been playing games and runs so far with no prob. Shoulf I flash bios to try to get more or am I almost at my limit and not worth burning up the card? Can someone help me getting started if so? Thanks. BtW this card chews up all the games I throw at it like the batmans and bf4! Love it


If you're happy with the performance then leave it be. There's no benefit of flashing a custom bios unless you're OC's aren't as stable as you'd like. From what I read, your OC is pretty damn decent, so personally I'd leave it. I have the exact same card, and my core overclock is slightly higher than yours, 1265MHz on the LN2 bios, tbh not a huge difference in games, maybe benchmarks slightly. But yeah I'd just leave it


----------



## aceman8448

Cool thanks... quick question on my precision it shows I can overvolt up to 60ish nvolts but eveyone is saying it can only overvolt 38nv. Is thus true?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Cool thanks... quick question on my precision it shows I can overvolt up to 60ish nvolts bug eveyone is saying it can only overvolt 38nv. Is thus true?


I don't use precision X, I suggest you use afterburner, much more user friendly and well layed out


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I don't use precision X, I suggest you use afterburner, much more user friendly and well layed out


That's personal preference.? I personally prefer PX15.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Hello everyone, new evga 3gb 780 classy acx owner here. Just needed some help. Switched to LN2 and oc at 1253 mhz and 3504 mhz mem at 1.180 vols seeing a consistent 60-75c on heaven. Been playing games and runs so far with no prob. Shoulf I flash bios to try to get more or am I almost at my limit and not worth burning up the card? Can someone help me getting started if so? Thanks. BtW this card chews up all the games I throw at it like the batmans and bf4! Love it


Hey aceman. Nice GPU you got there but this club is more for reference design instead a very well bifeed GPU like yours. This club here is the right one for ya. All classy owners is there with more info you looking for.

[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's personal preference.? I personally prefer PX15.


Most users tend to use Afterburner. Then again, I guess everyone has their own preference haha


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey aceman. Nice GPU you got there but this club is more for reference design instead a very well bifeed GPU like yours. This club here is the right one for ya. All classy owners is the and more info you looking for.
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


Beat me to it, was just gonna link him there now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Most users tend to use Afterburner. Then again, I guess everyone has their own preference haha


We do use AB because this is where we was able to do something and have full control of it. Not only clock GPU and memory.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> We do use AB because this is where we was able to do something and have full control of it. Not only clock GPU and memory.


Yeah exactly, AB has more span of control and is generally more functional than other GPU OC'ing software


----------



## jameyscott

Oh trust me, I'd use afterburner if I actually had a need for it, but PX does what I need it to. My cards either have their own voltage tuning software (classy) or can't be tuned higher than 1.21 (HoF)

I just like the lay out of information better on PX. All personal preference though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Oh trust me, I'd use afterburner if I actually had a need for it, but PX does what I need it to. My cards either have their own voltage tuning software (classy) or can't be tuned higher than 1.21 (HoF)
> 
> I just like the lay out of information better on PX. All personal preference though.


Your HOF uses the CHL8318 buck controller, you can get up to 1,300V in AB with the my voltmod guide! (not the one for Titan/780)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your HOF uses the CHL8318 buck controller, you can get up to 1,300V in AB with the my voltmod guide! (not the one for Titan/780)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


You don't know how happy this makes me.... I really wanted to push the HOF since I will be pairing it with my Classys for my AX1500i review. I really want to see it come to it's knees with a 3930k @ 1.5v, two 780 Classifieds @ 1.4-45v and now the 780 HOF @ 1.3v Should be fun..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You don't know how happy this makes me.... I really wanted to push the HOF since I will be pairing it with my Classys for my AX1500i review. I really want to see it come to it's knees with a 3930k @ 1.5v, two 780 Classifieds @ 1.4-45v and now the 780 HOF @ 1.3v Should be fun..


i want to see it bench it with 1.3v or it never happen


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> i want to see it bench it with 1.3v or it never happen


I probably should get an IR thermometer to watch the VRM temps so I don't explode this card.


----------



## looniam

nawww, don't worry. i juiced up to 1.3v chasing a watercooled overvolted 290x in valley . .i lost but put up a good fight


----------



## jameyscott

I'm talking about a HoF, though. The card that has been known to catch on fire.







I'm no stranger to Voltage. Classy with 1.45v and 506khz pwm.









I can't seem to get the mod to work though. @OccamRazor which version of AB should I be using for the 8318 AB mod?


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> How do I do that bench mark comparison thing?
> 
> I must admit, I'm disappointed at how little the 780 really helps with metro. I can easily go sub 60 frames in difficult spots playing last light, sooooo annoying. Maybe the redux fixed some of the unoptimizations, dunno.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Make sure your NCP settings are set correctly... Aka prefer max performance and not adaptive. Also AB stats are more useful than a flat out fps chart. If that doesn't help then your cpu can be limiting you. I went from a 670 FTw to a ref 780 ACX and it is a BIG difference.. Even more so after OC'ing
> Check your NCP settings and make sure you prefer max performance over adaptive... Like Zipperly I almost never drop under 60 fps unless Ssaa is enabled.
> Samesies.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Very important and easy to overlook, also gets rid of a lot of other issues too.


Uh, what are you taking about? Mostly everyone said my 670 ftw was bottlenecking me, not my i5 2500k at 4.6.ghz. I am thinkibg of upgrading to a 4690k if broadwell isn't worth it


----------



## KingT

Yesterday I upgraded my system with another SSD, so I had to remove my GTX 780 from the PCIe slot to connect SATA cable to the port.

When I put my GTX 780 back and turned on my system I have noticed that my GPU performance dropped for ~ 10%. After a lot of troubleshooting I realized that my PCIE 3.0 16x slot was only running @ 2x 3.0 in 3D mode.

After restart it would randomly get to full 16x speed but also after another restart it would get stuck @ 2x speed.

I tried everything from reinstalling nVidia drivers to flashing back to original stock BIOS for Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC (rev. 1.0).

At the end I installed GPU to the bottom PCIx 16 slot which has max bandwidth @ 8x 3.0 and I had no issues with slot getting stuck @ 2x, it runs as it should @ 8x 3.0 which has no performance impact compared to 16x because 8x 3.0 is more than enough for todays single GPU graphich cards.

I wonder if enyone else had any similar experience with PCIE slot speed and these GTX 780?

CHEERS..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You don't know how happy this makes me.... I really wanted to push the HOF since I will be pairing it with my Classys for my AX1500i review. I really want to see it come to it's knees with a 3930k @ 1.5v, two 780 Classifieds @ 1.4-45v and now the 780 HOF @ 1.3v Should be fun..


Here you go, my guide:








Quote:


> "*For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> i want to see it bench it with 1.3v or it never happen


Like my Brother says!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nawww, don't worry. i juiced up to 1.3v chasing a watercooled overvolted 290x in valley . .i lost but put up a good fight


Hey you! Where have you been? How you doing?
Quote:


> Me: "As thermal resistance is reduced by the inverse of the square root of the increase, to get half the thermal resistance, the heatsink would need to be 4 times longer"
> 
> You: "so if i ended up getting heatsinks half the size then i would only see a 1/8th drop ( 11c/8=1.375c)"
> 
> Me: I like you! you are smart! How are you my Friend? Hows everything?


You never replied! So, i ask again: *HOW ARE YOU?*










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm talking about a HoF, though. The card that has been known to catch on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no stranger to Voltage. Classy with 1.45v and 506khz pwm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get the mod to work though. @OccamRazor which version of AB should I be using for the 8318 AB mod?


What version of AB are you using?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Uh, what are you taking about? Mostly everyone said my 670 ftw was bottlenecking me, not my i5 2500k at 4.6.ghz. I am thinkibg of upgrading to a 4690k if broadwell isn't worth it


What are you talking about? you quoted 3 different people who have nothing to do with what you just said about your 670 and i5 2500k at 4.6ghz. I have enough sense to know that a overclocked 2500k is not going to bottleneck a gtx 670.

The person I was replying too was someone else who has a GTX 780 like myself.


----------



## Imprezzion

Meh.. if only I knew you guys would rig up a 1.30v mod for the DCII... I would've never sold my old DCII GTX780.. It did 1293Mhz 100% stable on 1.212v.. Would've loved to know what it could have done on 1.30v..


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go, my guide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my Brother says!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What version of AB are you using?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm using 4.0.0 beta. I tried 3.0.0 beta 18, but it won't load properly keeps saying components are missing. :\ I just need to go through the registry and delete all the files associated with AB, and hope it'll load then.


----------



## octiny

Picked up 2 DCii 780's earlier this week for $380 a piece (newegg open box)....just installed Kraken G10's









Quick question, I was going to do the 1.3 volt mod and understand that Afterburner 15-16 only works with the mod...but anytime I install either one I get "components expired" etc etc when I try to open it.

Any way to bypass the beta expiration date of Afterburner? Besides changing the computer time/date....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Meh.. if only I knew you guys would rig up a 1.30v mod for the DCII... I would've never sold my old DCII GTX780.. It did 1293Mhz 100% stable on 1.212v.. Would've loved to know what it could have done on 1.30v..


If i knew the lotto numbers today i would be rich tomorrow...








Everything has a time and place under the sun...








You have a lot of cards, can still get a DCUII 780/780Ti (works on both) just for the fun of it!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm using 4.0.0 beta. I tried 3.0.0 beta 18, but it won't load properly keeps saying components are missing. :\ I just need to go through the registry and delete all the files associated with AB, and hope it'll load then.


AFAIK it works with 3.0.0 and 3.0.1, with 4.0.0 beta 9 i have only your feedback!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Picked up 2 DCii 780's earlier this week for $380 a piece (newegg open box)....just installed Kraken G10's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, I was going to do the 1.3 volt mod and understand that Afterburner 15-16 only works with the mod...but anytime I install either one I get "components expired" etc etc when I try to open it.
> Any way to bypass the beta expiration date of Afterburner? Besides changing the computer time/date....


Quick answer: read above!









OR from one of my old posts:

_You can run the program like this if the new beta doesnt arrive on time: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html (I tried the x64 version and it crashes AB, the normal version works AFAIK)

Put the RunAsDate EXE in your documents, program files etc - anywhere where it's not in the way, select the path to afterburner, and set the date a couple months back.

Then check the Immediate mode box, and next to "Create desktop shortcut", Type MSI Afterburner

Make the shortcut, and drag it into your startup folder, and then disable "Start with windows" in afterburner.

Alternatively, if you dont run afterburner on boot, just leave the shortcut on your desktop and run it from there!

To run from the startup folder you will have to set a scheduled task for this in Win 8.1 (set to "Run with highest privileges" otherwise it fails to launch)







_

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Teiji

So I finally get to OC my EVGA 780 SC ACX, and it's not doing so well. I'm using stock BIOS (no LLC or voltmod). The best I could do is 

If I go any higher for Core Clock (ie. +53, +66, +79, etc), I get artifact/crashed ingame and it doesn't matter how much voltage I add, which by the way is +62 max with stock BIOS. Max clock boosted I see when gaming is 1163 Mhz. Is this a normal OC for stock BIOS? I'm open to any suggestion to better OC this. If not then I guess I'll stick with this, since it still performs very good ingame.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> So I finally get to OC my EVGA 780 SC ACX, and it's not doing so well. I'm using stock BIOS (no LLC or voltmod). The best I could do is
> 
> If I go any higher for Core Clock (ie. +53, +66, +79, etc), I get artifact/crashed ingame and it doesn't matter how much voltage I add, which by the way is +62 max with stock BIOS. Max clock boosted I see when gaming is 1163 Mhz. Is this a normal OC for stock BIOS? I'm open to any suggestion to better OC this. If not then I guess I'll stick with this, since it still performs very good ingame.


Did you read my OC guide? *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Teiji

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you read my OC guide? *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yes, I did, except for the modded BIOS, voltmod, and LLC part. I'm a beginner and I don't want to go that far into the risky area. I also followed djthrottleboi's instruction: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20800_50#post_22740016


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> false
> Yes, I did, except for the modded BIOS, voltmod, and LLC part. I'm a beginner and I don't want to go that far into the risky area. I also followed djthrottleboi's instruction: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20800_50#post_22740016


Can you give me a screenshot of your [email protected] 1163mhz with Afterburner monitor on it? With all those tabs as you have it in the last screenshot you posted: Power, GPU clock, GPU temperature and GPU usage! You have one missing, GPU voltage!








Let the benchmark run for at least 10 minutes, ok?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you give me a screenshot of your [email protected] 1163mhz with Afterburner monitor on it? With all those tabs as you have it in the last screenshot you posted: Power, GPU clock, GPU temperature and GPU usage! You have one missing, GPU voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the benchmark run for at least 10 minutes, ok?


The 1163Mhz is GPU Boosted 2.0 I think and it only shows when I play the game. I'll try to play the game (or benchmark), minimize it, and take the screenshot of AfterBurner monitor. I'll post it tomorrow, since I'm at work now.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *HOW ARE YOU?*


you don't have to yell at me ya know.


















four letters sum up life right now, BUSY.

and with a handful of drivers floating around guru3D ( 2 quadros, an icafe, a DEV with OpenGL 4.5 and a WHQL along with a beta) i'm not really a happy camper not having time to play with them









yes i am a driver whore.


----------



## Bennakhi

Hi Guys,

I've got EVGA GTX 770 SC (2G-P4-2774-KR) graphics card. I don't understand why in the manual it requires to use the included power extension cables to power up the card ??
I have Corsair AX850 power supply. So, can you supply the power directly to card without using the extension cables ? Even though they say it is a must


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've got EVGA GTX 770 SC (2G-P4-2774-KR) graphics card. I don't understand why in the manual it requires to use the included power extension cables to power up the card ??
> I have Corsair AX850 power supply. So, can you supply the power directly to card without using the extension cables ? Even though they say it is a must


don't worry about using them. actually its better not to at all. those are for PSUs that don't have to needed connections - which usually mean it might not have enough power.


----------



## Jaren1

I officially joined this club today! Ordered an EVGA 6Gb 780 a few days ago. Showed up today. Man this thing is a power house. Im coming from 660 SLI. Such an awesome card.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> I officially joined this club today! Ordered an EVGA 6Gb 780 a few days ago. Showed up today. Man this thing is a power house. Im coming from 660 SLI. Such an awesome card.


Welcome to the family


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Make sure your NCP settings are set correctly... Aka prefer max performance and not adaptive. Also AB stats are more useful than a flat out fps chart. If that doesn't help then your cpu can be limiting you. I went from a 670 FTw to a ref 780 ACX and it is a BIG difference.. Even more so after OC'ing
> Check your NCP settings and make sure you prefer max performance over adaptive... Like Zipperly I almost never drop under 60 fps unless Ssaa is enabled.
> Samesies.


What are NCP?


----------



## sarith

Hi all, can anyone help me raise the voltage a bit more for my card, it's a gtx 780sc acx and it's running the svl7 bios and it allows for a maximum voltage of 1.212v. my card only runs at around 65 degrees max so I'd like to see if i could push it any further than that.

edited: link removed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> What are NCP?


*N*vidia *C*ontrol *P*anel!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarith*
> 
> Hi all, can anyone help me raise the voltage a bit more for my card, it's a gtx 780sc acx and it's running the svl7 bios and it allows for a maximum voltage of 1.212v. my card only runs at around 65 degrees max so I'd like to see if i could push it any further than that.


You have our modded bios in the OP (opening post) in the first page; my OC guide, flash tool, flash guide... everything in my SIG!








Anything else post it here!









Cheers

Occamrazor

PS: Please remove the download link as Svl7 doesnt like his bios on other forums!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you don't have to yell at me ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> four letters sum up life right now, BUSY.
> 
> and with a handful of drivers floating around guru3D ( 2 quadros, an icafe, a DEV with OpenGL 4.5 and a WHQL along with a beta) i'm not really a happy camper not having time to play with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i am a driver whore.












Good to know you are alright!

Take care!


----------



## sarith

will those tools work with evga precision x? i just prefer using it because it works well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarith*
> 
> will those tools work with evga precision x? i just prefer using it because it works well.


No, ATM it will only work with AB, but it will probably work with PX 15 when it comes out! For now you can use AB BUT with the new version 4.0.0 beta 9 you can use PX skin, so you will have everything you need!








http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Lissandro

hey guys,
i got a zotac gtx 780 oc with B1 stepping and flashed my card with the bios, but instead of having the ability to push vcore to 1.21 it was below the level i could adjust with the stock bios. Can somebody plz edit the bios?

ZOTAC OC
[*] skyn3tZOTAC780OC.zip 131k .zip file
[*] Version 80.80.21.00.48

thanks!


----------



## sarith

thanks Occamrazor, installed afterburner and used the mod. sitting at 1267/1683mhz now at 1.239v. max temps are around 80 degrees which isn't too bad.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lissandro*
> 
> hey guys,
> i got a zotac gtx 780 oc with B1 stepping and flashed my card with the bios, but instead of having the ability to push vcore to 1.21 it was below the level i could adjust with the stock bios. Can somebody plz edit the bios?
> 
> ZOTAC OC
> [*] skyn3tZOTAC780OC.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.48
> thanks!


Let me see if i got it straight: You flashed our voltage unlocked bios to 1,212V and now you are saying it is lower than stock?








Did you reboot after flash? re-install drivers? reset OC tools?
Sometimes after flash you have to reset drivers and OC tools because voltage and clocks get " stuck" after flash. its because the system recognizes the newly flashed card as a different card!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarith*
> 
> thanks Occamrazor, installed afterburner and used the mod. sitting at 1267/1683mhz now at 1.239v. max temps are around 80 degrees which isn't too bad.


Good! But remember temperature wise its the lower the better!, increase fan speed! Usually core temp at 70C, your VRM's ( *V*oltage *R*egulator *M*odules) are at 85/90C, as some components operating temperatures are 85C MAX!)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> that is a great score, is there anyway you can improve it? have you tried valley tweaks for a better score?
> 
> whats your mem overclocks? im sure you can get over 6.1k


Did some more tweaking.. I'm extremely happy with this setup, thanks again OC for your work on my BIOS!


----------



## Lissandro

Core Voltage can be set to +100 but comes down to 1.100 Volts in total. Core Clock as Default very low too. :/
Power Limit is adjustable to 200%, so the flash seems to be successful, but core voltage and boost clocks are weird.

Using MSI Afterburner 3.0.1.2390


----------



## abombthecoder

Sometimes I drop below 60 fps on crysis 1, 1080p with all settings max. Does other gtx 780 users experience this? On metro I can easily get +120fps most of the time, but there are also a few scenes where I will drop below 60 fps ( like around 50ish fps ), this is also 1080p, everything max, with ssao and advanced physx turned off. Is this normal, do we need 780 sli to basically always be above 60 fps in these games?

I have 4770k with 16gb ram, so that shouldn't be issue. I went to NCP and turned power managed from adaptive to performance; MSI afterburner wouldn't slow things down right?


----------



## looniam

oh yeah, crysis gave me fits at times. it would crash and get all flonky on me until:


warhead runs much better.


----------



## 0493mike

I have two Pny 780s one uses .025 mv more at idle for the same clock speed of 324 mhz. And under load uses 1.161 mv for clock speed of 993 mhz. And the other is at 1.161 mv clock speed 1032mhz. This is stock settings as is when I got them. My question is, is it just the one with lower speeds has more leakage to achive the same at idle and slower at load.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> I have two Pny 780s one uses .025 mv more at idle for the same clock speed of 324 mhz. And under load uses 1.161 mv for clock speed of 993 mhz. And the other is at 1.161 mv clock speed 1032mhz. This is stock settings as is when I got them. My question is, is it just the one with lower speeds has more leakage to achive the same at idle and slower at load.


That's how my 780s are. What are the ASIC on each of them? But I'm pretty sure you are right in your assumption in the leakage.


----------



## 0493mike

I'm sorry I am not sure what ASIC is.


----------



## alancsalt

No-one is. Probably just an Nvidia invented term to keep us talking about what it means,


----------



## HothTron

Should I keep using the Asus overclock program for my new direct cu2 or is their a better one you gpu hores use?


----------



## niketpla

So i did @OccamRazor 's OC guide and everything was working fine till after i bumped it up too far and failed a benchmark... so i disabled and re enabled the drivers. After that it bosd'ed and it kept doing it till i first uninstalled everything i did besides flashing the bios. it worked so i retired right to the point of the llc mode where you have to restart after AB tells you to.... then bosd again. It kept doing it till i uninstalled the drivers. It would let me reinstall the driver till i flashed the bios stock too.

What went wrong? im going to re try tomorrow but want to see if there was some known issues.

i have a evga 780sc. used the bios suggested in the guide. like i said everything was working fine till it failed (after setting the PT a little too high) and i did what i did. Was it a voltage issue due to my PS and setting the PT too high? did the bios save that setting since it still failed after deleting AB completely off my pc?


----------



## 0493mike

Ok I looked it up and it seems there's some debate over its full meaning but I think I've got an idea of what its supposed to mean. But I doubt that I could explain it very well. And I've read before that cards that need more voltage because of leakage could overclock better. Not sure how that works.Seems to me if the card was more efficient with power = less heat it would overclock better. I have no clue why though.


----------



## jameyscott

@OccamRazor

Is it possible that the B1 stepping of the HOF 780 uses a different controller because I've tried 3.0.0 and 3.0.1 and neither of them with the ASUS DirectCUII wlil overclock, with the addional information in the AB profile, it greys out the option to change voltage.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you give me a screenshot of your [email protected] 1163mhz with Afterburner monitor on it? With all those tabs as you have it in the last screenshot you posted: Power, GPU clock, GPU temperature and GPU usage! You have one missing, GPU voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the benchmark run for at least 10 minutes, ok?


Sorry for the late reply. Here is the screenshot of AB when gaming and Heaven benchmark:


----------



## niketpla

So tried the tutorial again and it failed after flashing the bios.

but i can get the 3a bios to work with the drivers installed without AB installed.... but as soon as i reinstall AB it fails after reboot. i made sure it didnt keep the old profiles too.


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> So tried the tutorial again and it failed after flashing the bios.
> 
> but i can get the 3a bios to work with the drivers installed without AB installed.... but as soon as i reinstall AB it fails after reboot. i made sure it didnt keep the old profiles too.


Hey man, my friend has this issue with his cards as well. The solution is to NOT restart your PC. Ever. You have to do a cold shutdown every time you reset your PC, you cannot use restart.


----------



## niketpla

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Hey man, my friend has this issue with his cards as well. The solution is to NOT restart your PC. Ever. You have to do a cold shutdown every time you reset your PC, you cannot use restart.


i have to do a hard shutdown every time since i need to unplug the card just to bring it back up,


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> ]
> i have to do a hard shutdown every time since i need to unplug the card just to bring it back up,


So it doesn't work even after a hard reset? What my friend had to do was flash the BIOS, restart, install AB, shutdown, then continue to shutdown instead of reset every time he needed to reboot. Doesn't work for you?


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> So it doesn't work even after a hard reset? What my friend had to do was flash the BIOS, restart, install AB, shutdown, then continue to shutdown instead of reset every time he needed to reboot. Doesn't work for you?


re trying everything now. this will be the 5th time though.

worked great the first time.


----------



## niketpla

Hmm seems like doing that worked this time around doing a hard shut down and it comes up... But the oc won't take now


----------



## niketpla

Ok well looking at GPUz it still has boost but the default clock is right...and in AB the power setting wont go over 106%. re flashed and same thing


----------



## niketpla

see the gpu clock still says the stock clock with boost after a flash but says default is what the flashed bios should be.

just re flashed and same thing, AB still limits power to 106%. the OC takes according to the test results for 3dmark but the score is worse than stock so something is wrong.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, just submitted my owners club form









All the info on here looks great, been reading through some of it


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> 
> 
> see the gpu clock still says the stock clock with boost after a flash but says default is what the flashed bios should be.
> 
> just re flashed and same thing, AB still limits power to 106%. the OC takes according to the test results for 3dmark but the score is worse than stock so something is wrong.


How long ago did you get your card? You're sure it's not a B1 and it says A1 because of the A1 bios used to flash it?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, just submitted my owners club form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the info on here looks great, been reading through some of it


hey stranger glad you made it over here and put the club in your sig.









if you have the time . .

How to put your Rig in your Sig


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hey stranger glad you made it over here and put the club in your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have the time . .
> 
> How to put your Rig in your Sig


Ahah, that's what I'm planning on doing next when I have some spare time.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> How long ago did you get your card? You're sure it's not a B1 and it says A1 because of the A1 bios used to flash it?


going by the BIOS revision listed in the tutorial


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> going by the BIOS revision listed in the tutorial


if you have a newer card it's probably B1 man, might be your whole problem.
Possibly try this one. EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference B1


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> if you have a newer card it's probably B1 man, might be your whole problem.
> Possibly try this one. EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference B1


ill try again later, that might work.


----------



## niketpla

Now i have a bigger issue.... with the card plugged in it will boot and i get into windows but it crashes 10 seconds in every time so i cant even flash the card back.


----------



## jameyscott

Safe mod is your friend.


----------



## HothTron

Does afterburner even work on Asus cards?


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Now i have a bigger issue.... with the card plugged in it will boot and i get into windows but it crashes 10 seconds in every time so i cant even flash the card back.


That's afterburner crashing it, always uninstall afterburner when you're modding bios, or at the very least disable it at startup. Go to safe mode, uninstall AB, you'll be fine again.


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Does afterburner even work on Asus cards?


Yes.


----------



## niketpla

Ok so after letting it sit unplugged for a min got it to come up, flashed the bios stock and re installed drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> That's afterburner crashing it, always uninstall afterburner when you're modding bios, or at the very least disable it at startup. Go to safe mode, uninstall AB, you'll be fine again.


surprisingly it did this with AB uninstalled.

all is well now. i left the card unplugged for a while and it worked, flashed the bios to stock and re installed the drivers. leaving it at that for tonight.


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Ok so after letting it sit unplugged for a min got it to come up, flashed the bios stock and re installed drivers.
> surprisingly it did this with AB uninstalled.
> 
> all is well now. i left the card unplugged for a while and it worked, flashed the bios to stock and re installed the drivers. leaving it at that for tonight.


Sorry you're having so many issues, that sucks! Definitely an odd problem you're having. You should load up GPU-Z and SS your stock BIOS for a look see.


----------



## HothTron

Is it just me, is the Asus GPU Tweak software somewhat sucky?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> Is it possible that the B1 stepping of the HOF 780 uses a different controller because I've tried 3.0.0 and 3.0.1 and neither of them with the ASUS DirectCUII wlil overclock, with the addional information in the AB profile, it greys out the option to change voltage.


If you have a picture of your cards VRM's i can tell you for sure!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Here is the screenshot of AB when gaming and Heaven benchmark:


Your voltage is not maxed but your power draw is hitting over 100%, increase the power draw slider to 115% ( with our bios of course, as you are running stock bios, max it at 106%) and check again!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> 
> see the gpu clock still says the stock clock with boost after a flash but says default is what the flashed bios should be.
> just re flashed and same thing, AB still limits power to 106%. the OC takes according to the test results for 3dmark but the score is worse than stock so something is wrong.


That is not our bios for sure...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> going by the BIOS revision listed in the tutorial


You have to flash the same bios type as it came with your card:

A1 cards - 80.10.36/37/3A/39 bios
B1 cards - 80.80.xx.xx.xx

Even though all GK110 bios are basically the same (within each card type, as a KPE bios is substantially different than a reference 780 but intrinsically is the same) , most has specific brand/PCB or memory changes and to all non EVGA cards its best to keep the brand bios modded to avoid voiding your warranty!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Does afterburner even work on Asus cards?


Yes it does as long as they are reference cards, AB WILL NOT WORK or not fully work on non-reference cards by its own design!
And before anyone asks, 780Ti is NON reference ans its has a modified 780 PCB!
 







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Ok so after letting it sit unplugged for a min got it to come up, flashed the bios stock and re installed drivers.
> *surprisingly it did this with AB uninstalled.*
> all is well now. i left the card unplugged for a while and it worked, flashed the bios to stock and re installed the drivers. leaving it at that for tonight.


Surprisingly? I think not! If you let a program run at boot with specific core/memory clock settings of course you should expect problems if you change variables all of a sudden!
Rule of the thumb after flashing when you encounter issues is to remove all OC programs or set the settings to default ( in all Riva Tuner developed clones from AB; PX, Oc guru, GPU tweak) deleting prifiles folder usually takes care of it, remove drivers with DDU ( Display Driver Uninstaller) http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
re-install drivers, re-enable or re-install OC software!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Is it just me, is the Asus GPU Tweak software somewhat sucky?


As i stated above, from all OC software that derived from Riva Tuner the only one being continuously developed is AfterBurner, PX also was supposedly revamped but ended up removed as it had serious issues!
The problem is Unwinder (Riva Tuner creator and AB developer only gives support in AB to reference cards and (of course as its sponsored by MSI gives support for non-reference MSI cards).
That leaves ALL other brands non-reference cards out in the cold, meaning you have to use GPU Tweak ot PX!

OR have a go with my guide as it might work for you card wit AB...









Quote:


> "*For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If i knew the lotto numbers today i would be rich tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has a time and place under the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of cards, can still get a DCUII 780/780Ti (works on both) just for the fun of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Correct.. Point is that I sold most of my 780's because i crossed over to the 290X for daily usage due to Mantle on BF4 working so well and BF4 is the only GPU intensive game I play at the moment.
Only have a single Gigabyte reference 780 left over with a modded GEFORCE GTX LED strip with blue LED's and a ColdZero backplate and i only use it on events pure for the looks.

If I come across a DCII for <€300 i'll grab it just to play with it again


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Correct.. Point is that I sold most of my 780's because i crossed over to the 290X for daily usage due to Mantle on BF4 working so well and BF4 is the only GPU intensive game I play at the moment.
> Only have a single Gigabyte reference 780 left over with a modded GEFORCE GTX LED strip with blue LED's and a ColdZero backplate and i only use it on events pure for the looks.
> 
> If I come across a DCII for <€300 i'll grab it just to play with it again


Good! Just "cross back" to the green side!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That is not our bios for sure...
> You have to flash the same bios type as it came with your card:
> 
> A1 cards - 80.10.36/37/3A/39 bios
> B1 cards - 80.80.xx.xx.xx
> 
> Even though all GK110 bios are basically the same (within each card type, as a KPE bios is substantially different than a reference 780 but intrinsically is the same) , most has specific brand/PCB or memory changes and to all non EVGA cards its best to keep the brand bios modded to avoid voiding your warranty!


i used the skyn3t 3a so how would i not be? Its a evga 780sc acx

edit: seems i used the one for the non SC 780 acx. would that cause my issues?


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Surprisingly? I think not! If you let a program run at boot with specific core/memory clock settings of course you should expect problems if you change variables all of a sudden!
> Rule of the thumb after flashing when you encounter issues is to remove all OC programs or set the settings to default ( in all Riva Tuner developed clones from AB; PX, Oc guru, GPU tweak) deleting prifiles folder usually takes care of it, remove drivers with DDU ( Display Driver Uninstaller) http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> re-install drivers, re-enable or re-install OC software!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


hmm good to know.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i stated above, from all OC software that derived from Riva Tuner the only one being continuously developed is AfterBurner, PX also was supposedly revamped but ended up removed as it had serious issues!
> The problem is Unwinder (Riva Tuner creator and AB developer only gives support in AB to reference cards and (of course as its sponsored by MSI gives support for non-reference MSI cards).
> That leaves ALL other brands non-reference cards out in the cold, meaning you have to use GPU Tweak ot PX!
> 
> OR have a go with my guide as it might work for you card wit AB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


If I recall, arnt asus direct cu2 series non reference?


----------



## niketpla

Ok tried the one for 780sc for my bios and the same thing. PT still locked at 106 and on gpuz the default clock changes but shows im still have the stock clock and boost on. so the bios is taking just not taking... i assume its a mismatch? Another thing i did get one bios to work when i did it the first time and everything worked, OC worked great and all. it wasnt till it crashed on a benchmark that i started having issues like with the bios and the BSODs (which you explained already why ).

i mean my bios revision is 80.10.3A.00.80 and i have an evga 780sc acx. what would be the right bios then?


----------



## SgtRotty

msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"

I ran the command prompt, and inserted both of these and no 41 on return. When i click enter, AB just opens up. Cant figure out how to unlock 1.3. If i try to add the lines for the profile, it says i don't have permission???


----------



## SgtRotty

nevermind, noob here!


----------



## SgtRotty

if im running at 1.3v, approximately how much of a power limit should i be at?


----------



## looniam

when i was benching valley @1.3v i saw a few bumps to 112% of power usage, had it set to 150% in AB.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hey guys, planning on having a play with tri sli should i get another asus card the same as my other two or a reference card?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, I've been OC'ing, and right now I'm using PX 4.2.1

I've heard good things about afterburner (especially since PX 5.0 got taken down and doesn't really have an ETA for being back up) but I was wondering if it had an option similar to K-Boost like PX has, because thats really useful for me with some games that just dont seem to boost right, and it seems like it might be a good move to go to afterburner since I'm using an older version of PX


----------



## DennyCorsa86

Hello , anyone can help me ?
I have one GTX 780 HOF+ with chip B1 and i saw with HWINFO program, the controller is CHL8318.
I tried to unlock the voltage but without result.
I had flash the skyn3t Bios for B1 and i've tried to unlock the voltage with Afterburner but it's said Invalid.
Where i wrong?

Regards


----------



## Songoku777

Hey guys I've just completed my first custom water loop & water cooled my GPU's for the first time ever aswell I used alot of information from this thread to help with my overclocking and flashing custom bios etc

So I wanted to share with you the results of my time and money spent









Here's my finished build



Specs:
Processor: Intel Core i5 3570k @4.5Ghz
Motherboard: Gigabyte: Z77X-D3H
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 780 x2 (Overclocked + skynet custom bios both cards running at 1314mhz)
PSU: Corsair RM1000
Cooling: Swiftech h220x + 2 EK 780 Nickel Waterblocks + Alphacool 360mm Radiator
HDD: 2x Green Western Digital 1TB drives
SSD: 120Gb Kingston SSD
Case: NZXT H440 Green Edition
Monitors: Samsung 27" U28D590 2160p Monitor - x2 24" Benq GL2460 1080p - 32" LG TV



I currently have both my cards running stable at 1314 mhz core clock and 300+ memory clock with a voltage of 1300v and 150% power target running skyn3t vBios rev 3A



Unigine Heaven Benchmark results: Ultra Quality, Extreme Tessellation, Resolution:3840x2160, 0XAA

Both cards running stock:



Both cards running OC:



And finally my Fire Strike Score



Thanks for viewing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> i used the skyn3t 3a so how would i not be? Its a evga 780sc acx
> edit: seems i used the one for the non SC 780 acx. would that cause my issues?


If your GPUz pic is showing core clocks and boost as 2 different values, then its not our bios, as when boost is disabled its the same value as core clocks!








So you must be making a mistake with the bios you put inside the folder as x.rom, it really happens a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> If I recall, aren't asus direct cu2 series non reference?


Yes it's non-reference as it uses a different set of VRM's (*V*oltage *R*egulator *M*odules, or Power Decoupling and Capacitance Banks as i like to call them as a homage to master TIN!







) with more power phases that reference cards!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Ok tried the one for 780sc for my bios and the same thing. PT still locked at 106 and on gpuz the default clock changes but shows im still have the stock clock and boost on. so the bios is taking just not taking... i assume its a mismatch? Another thing i did get one bios to work when i did it the first time and everything worked, OC worked great and all. it wasnt till it crashed on a benchmark that i started having issues like with the bios and the BSODs (which you explained already why ).
> i mean my bios revision is 80.10.3A.00.80 and i have an evga 780sc acx. what would be the right bios then?


My question is what is your original stock bios? If you bought your card new as of lately its bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx if its "old" ( or used card) as in since last year it could be 80.10.3A.xx.xx
Look at the back of the card for a sticker with your bios revision on and report it back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> if im running at 1.3v, approximately how much of a power limit should i be at?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> when i was benching valley @1.3v i saw a few bumps to 112% of power usage, had it set to 150% in AB.


Careful with PT slider, only increase it if you are experiencing stutters or frame drops as you see your power draw constantly hitting the max! Leave it at 100% and increase it gradually!








As you are actually allowing more current inside the card a spike might generate enough heat to burn something ( less probable with EK blocks and ALL inductors covered with thermal tape but STILL probable that something might give in...







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hey guys, planning on having a play with tri sli should i get another asus card the same as my other two or a reference card?


My take is always EVGA as for its RMA policy! "Always looking ahead and around the corner!"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been OC'ing, and right now I'm using PX 4.2.1
> I've heard good things about afterburner (especially since PX 5.0 got taken down and doesn't really have an ETA for being back up) but I was wondering if it had an option similar to K-Boost like PX has, because thats really useful for me with some games that just dont seem to boost right, and it seems like it might be a good move to go to afterburner since I'm using an older version of PX


With AfterBurner you can do the volt mod ( in my SIG) it allows you to set the voltage up to 1,300V) PX only to 1,212V with K-boost!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DennyCorsa86*
> 
> Hello , anyone can help me ?
> I have one GTX 780 HOF+ with chip B1 and i saw with HWINFO program, the controller is CHL8318.
> I tried to unlock the voltage but without result.
> I had flash the skyn3t Bios for B1 and i've tried to unlock the voltage with Afterburner but it's said Invalid.
> Where i wrong?
> Regards


You are using the wrong guide, i have two guides, one for the reference 780/Titan and another for the DCUII but it might work with the HOF as it has the CHL8318 voltage controller!

Here its my guide for your card:
Quote:


> "*For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"


Still it might not work for the HOF, if you are using Afterburner 4.0.0. beta 9 and it doesn't work, try the Afterburner 3.0.0. stable final : http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Hey guys I've just completed my first custom water loop & water cooled my GPU's for the first time ever aswell I used alot of information from this thread to help with my overclocking and flashing custom bios etc
> So I wanted to share with you the results of my time and money spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my finished build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Processor: Intel Core i5 3570k @4.5Ghz
> Motherboard: Gigabyte: Z77X-D3H
> RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz
> GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 780 x2 (Overclocked + skynet custom bios both cards running at 1314mhz)
> PSU: Corsair RM1000
> Cooling: Swiftech h220x + 2 EK 780 Nickel Waterblocks + Alphacool 360mm Radiator
> HDD: 2x Green Western Digital 1TB drives
> SSD: 120Gb Kingston SSD
> Case: NZXT H440 Green Edition
> Monitors: Samsung 27" U28D590 2160p Monitor - x2 24" Benq GL2460 1080p - 32" LG TV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have both my cards running stable at 1314 mhz core clock and 300+ memory clock with a voltage of 1300v and 150% power target running skyn3t vBios rev 3A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark results: Ultra Quality, Extreme Tessellation, Resolution:3840x2160, 0XAA
> Both cards running stock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards running OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my Fire Strike Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing


Very good!
Just be careful with the power draw at 150%!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DennyCorsa86

Thnx for reply , but i have a problem with system administrator for modify that file in afterburner folder


----------



## Songoku777

Quote:


> Very good!
> Just be careful with the power draw at 150%! thumb.gif


Thanks, so im guessing 150% is too much what power draw would you recommend? :s


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DennyCorsa86*
> 
> Thnx for reply , but i have a problem with system administrator for modify that file in afterburner folder


Drag and drop the file to desktop, change it and drop it back to teh folder! Thats it!









OR

Use this little registry hack to add to your mouse right click menu a "take ownership" tab to quickly "own" any stubborn file!

InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Thanks, so im guessing 150% is too much what power draw would you recommend? :s


If your bios is 300W based with 150% you will have as a "ceiling" power draw 300W x 150% = 450W Your air cooler cannot cope with it only water and still its dangerous if your card has high leakage!








Always keep it at 100% and increase it gradually when you see stutters and frame drops with your power draw hitting max constantly!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Songoku777

Quote:


> If your bios is 300W based with 150% you will have as a "ceiling" power draw 300W x 150% = 450W Your air cooler cannot cope with it only water and still its dangerous if your card has high leakage! wink.gif
> Always keep it at 100% and increase it gradually when you see stutters and frame drops with your power draw hitting max constantly!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Okay thank you very much I've never fully understood the power target I was just always told max it and forget about it, ill do some testing tonight at 100% and see how it performs


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Okay thank you very much I've never fully understood the power target I was just always told max it and forget about it, ill do some testing tonight at 100% and see how it performs


Then read my articles







:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Songoku777

Finally some guides that make sense







Thanks i've not been able to find any decent information on the topic, I'll totally be lowering my power target to 100% now!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Finally some guides that make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks i've not been able to find any decent information on the topic, I'll totally be lowering my power target to 100% now!


You just need to ask!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DennyCorsa86

The voltage is locked with msi afterburner if i put that string in that file, i think it's impossible to unlock










Look:


----------



## nathanblandford

Hey guys ive got a quick question. I can get either a gigabyte gtx 780 oc 3gb for $455 Aud or an Asus gtx 780 poseidon 3Gb off of two different people. The gigabyte is meant to be new and the poseidon used.

My pc is watercooled and i already have gpus under water as ive been waiting for second hand 780(ti)'s to show up here in aus.

Im also looking to overvolt and bios hack the card too if that makes a difference. Any help would be awesome as i havent had time to try and find out myself as these cards have just gone on the market.









Nathan


----------



## DennyCorsa86

Yeah! Voltage to 1.3 volt! i love this card







the vram doesn't go up


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If your GPUz pic is showing core clocks and boost as 2 different values, then its not our bios, as when boost is disabled its the same value as core clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must be making a mistake with the bios you put inside the folder as x.rom, it really happens a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is what is your original stock bios? If you bought your card new as of lately its bios 80.80.xx.xx.xx if its "old" ( or used card) as in since last year it could be 80.10.3A.xx.xx
> Look at the back of the card for a sticker with your bios revision on and report it back!


there is no mix match of bios i use to flash with. when i use the skynet ones i get the mix match (expect for the first time i tired) and then i flash it back to the stock bios .... like stated in my last post the stock bios is 80.10.3A.00.80 as shown in my gpuz pic and as labeled on the back of the card. Its an evga 780sc with the acx cooler (on water now though)









i have already got everything to work once and then my system crashed (went too far with a core clock) and then started getting BSODs..... i flashed everything back stock and deleted all OCing software and started fresh. thats when all the problems started


----------



## Toomuch_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Before anything else extrapolated you have to try another PSU ASAP! Otherwise we will be shooting in the dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the CPU OC as well, leave it at stock to remove it too from the equation, are you using any different cables in your PSU or PCIe extensions?
> Go here: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> Download the software and run it, report back with the crash report, specially the 0x000000 error it might show!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> actually sounds like your card wants more wierdly. work with occamrazor to see if he can find a solution as I'm only used to shutdowns for the over stretching a oc. I would say it wants more voltage but then it wouldn't shutdown and this means something is messed up on the card itself.


So i have found out my problem and it was not the card!! My PSU was at fault! I have RMA'd my PSU and got a new one today, system is working wonderfully now!

Thank you for your help Occamrazor and Djthrottleboi!

I think I had a Y capacitor that had leaked (from what I could tell without opening the PSU)

Thanks again, you guys rock!

Toomuch_


----------



## SgtRotty

any suggestions on water cooling my 780? do i have to have a custom loop, or can i go cheaper and buy a AIO? would a AIO even cover the VRMs?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> any suggestions on water cooling my 780? do i have to have a custom loop, or can i go cheaper and buy a AIO? would a AIO even cover the VRMs?


An aio would not cover the vrms, however a g10 adapter bracket would assist with cooling the vrms.


----------



## 0493mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> any suggestions on water cooling my 780? do i have to have a custom loop, or can i go cheaper and buy a AIO? would a AIO even cover the VRMs?


You might want to check out the g-10 thread or the Mod thread in nvidia cooling section. I've done the mod with mine and now my temps never go over40c. All though mine has a bit more modding than most, they still get some great results.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With AfterBurner you can do the volt mod ( in my SIG) it allows you to set the voltage up to 1,300V) PX only to 1,212V with K-boost!


Ah, thanks for the tip. But I meant does it have something similar to K-Boost as in constantly running the card at it's OC'd speed. And so far I haven't had to alter the voltage.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> any suggestions on water cooling my 780? do i have to have a custom loop, or can i go cheaper and buy a AIO? would a AIO even cover the VRMs?


Is the cpu on air? Do you have a case you can put a 360 rad in or maybe a 240 + a 120 rad? Do you want to spend the money on a custom loop?

i say if you cpu is on air and you have the cash, go custom if your case can accommodate it. both cpu and gpu will benefit.


----------



## SgtRotty

Thx fpr the replys, im running a h100 push /pull on my cpu. Am i looking at 200-300 for a custom loop? I will check out the g10 thread, thx..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> there is no mix match of bios i use to flash with. when i use the skynet ones i get the mix match (expect for the first time i tired) and then i flash it back to the stock bios .... like stated in my last post the stock bios is 80.10.3A.00.80 as shown in my gpuz pic and as labeled on the back of the card. Its an evga 780sc with the acx cooler (on water now though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have already got everything to work once and then my system crashed (went too far with a core clock) and then started getting BSODs..... i flashed everything back stock and deleted all OCing software and started fresh. thats when all the problems started


Sorry but its impossible to get a bios mix match. if you flash our bios you dont have boost enabled! period! In your GPUz picture i commented there was a clock/boost mismatch, so, it couldnt be our bios!
Perhaps you have a corrupted registry, (or even OS) have you tried to re-install DirectX?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toomuch_*
> 
> So i have found out my problem and it was not the card!! My PSU was at fault! I have RMA'd my PSU and got a new one today, system is working wonderfully now!
> Thank you for your help Occamrazor and Djthrottleboi!
> I think I had a Y capacitor that had leaked (from what I could tell without opening the PSU)
> Thanks again, you guys rock!
> Toomuch_


Like i suspected! Glad to be of help!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> any suggestions on water cooling my 780? do i have to have a custom loop, or can i go cheaper and buy a AIO? would a AIO even cover the VRMs?


Full cover blocks will always be better for high voltage settings as it cools the VRM's better than any setup on air! If you dont want to go up in voltage much a AIO will suffice!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Ah, thanks for the tip. But I meant does it have something similar to K-Boost as in constantly running the card at it's OC'd speed. And so far I haven't had to alter the voltage.


K-boost forces the voltage to 1,212V, AB voltmod sets the voltage permanently until you hit the "default" button or shutdown the computer (reboot wont do as the voltage controller will be in a logic state and keep the voltage at all times)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> K-boost forces the voltage to 1,212V, AB voltmod sets the voltage permanently until you hit the "default" button or shutdown the computer (reboot wont do as the voltage controller will be in a logic state and keep the voltage at all times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ahh, okay, sorry like I said I'm new to overclocking. So the constant boost by K-Boost is achieved by it setting the voltage higher? So I can do the same thing with AB essentially?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Ahh, okay, sorry like I said I'm new to overclocking. So the constant boost by K-Boost is achieved by it setting the voltage higher? So I can do the same thing with AB essentially?


Yes with AB and the volt mod for the DCUII up to 1,300V!








Did you read my OC guide? its in my SIG!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes with AB and the volt mod for the DCUII up to 1,300V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my OC guide? its in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Oh wow, thanks for the help I really appreciate it. And I'll go do that right now actually, I've been meaning to


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry but its impossible to get a bios mix match. if you flash our bios you dont have boost enabled! period! In your GPUz picture i commented there was a clock/boost mismatch, so, it couldnt be our bios!
> Perhaps you have a corrupted registry, (or even OS) have you tried to re-install DirectX?


would reinstalling directx help because that picture of the mix match is after i flash using a skyn3t bios. Im not trying to say you are wrong but there is no other bios i could use or have access to on my PC so it 100% is, there is no doubt about that. The only time i get that mix match is when i use your guys flash and i cant stress enough that i have no other bios (besides my back up) as this is the first time i tired OCing any card on this comp. when i flash it back to stock there is no mix matched clocks.

like i said this worked fine the first time and i had zero issues until it crashed and i removed everything to start fresh so i assumed something was corrupted or causing the flash not to work properly. ill try that and report back later.

Thanks for the quick responses btw


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> would reinstalling directx help because that picture of the mix match is after i flash using a skyn3t bios. Im not trying to say you are wrong but there is no other bios i could use or have access to on my PC so it 100% is, there is no doubt about that. The only time i get that mix match is when i use your guys flash and i cant stress enough that i have no other bios (besides my back up) as this is the first time i tired OCing any card on this comp. when i flash it back to stock there is no mix matched clocks.
> like i said this worked fine the first time and i had zero issues until it crashed and i removed everything to start fresh so i assumed something was corrupted or causing the flash not to work properly. ill try that and report back later.
> Thanks for the quick responses btw


Send me that "skyn3t bios" you have so i can take a look, it could be borked somehow, let me take a look!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me that "skyn3t bios" you have so i can take a look, it could be borked somehow, let me take a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club

first one i used that worked once but never again was under 3a section.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18994 first one on the list

second one i used that didnt work was under rev 3a too
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19007 14th down i think.

third one was under rev 3
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16888 first on the list

i followed your tutorial all the way thats on the first page "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide "


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club
> 
> first one i used that worked once but never again was under 3a section.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18994 first one on the list
> 
> second one i used that didnt work was under rev 3a too
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19007 14th down i think.
> 
> third one was under rev 3
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16888 first on the list
> 
> i followed your tutorial all the way thats on the first page "OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide "


No, no! The one you are using now, not the ones from the links!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, *ACX, COOLER* WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> *With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W*
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


nice!









good thing i have backed down to 115% (340w) since i stopped my insanity.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, no! The one you are using now, not the ones from the links!


those are it. when it doesn't work i delete and re download them from here. the only one i have currently is the one im using and it is the stock backup rom i made before i started.

here is the backup. http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=06395793286904118293

sticker on the back says bios 80.10.3A.00.80


----------



## niketpla

right now gpuz shows this which is what it should be with out a flash. any flash i use that is skynet brings a mix match


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing i have backed down to 115% (340w) since i stopped my insanity.


Good my Friend!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> those are it. when it doesn't work i delete and re download them from here. the only one i have currently is the one im using and it is the stock backup rom i made before i started.
> here is the backup. http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=06395793286904118293
> sticker on the back says bios 80.10.3A.00.80


Well, if it was me i would re-install the OS just to be sure! There is no way you flash a bios and it looks/acts different in the programs ( GPUZ etc) without being the interface (OS) to be in someway not functioning right!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> right now gpuz shows this which is what it should be with out a flash. any flash i use that is skynet brings a mix match


But before anything else try this modded bios from your own backup:

niketplaskyn3tbios.zip 132k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it was me i would re-install the OS just to be sure! There is no way you flash a bios and it looks/acts different in the programs ( GPUZ etc) without being the interface (OS) to be in someway not functioning right!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


would that cause it not to OC right either. i tired OCing it for kicks with the flash showing a mix match on gpuz. the scores are worse than stock.

reinstalling the os is going to be tricky but ill try when i have time to back all my stuff up.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But before anything else try this modded bios from your own backup:
> 
> niketplaskyn3tbios.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


ill give that a go now


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But before anything else try this modded bios from your own backup:
> 
> niketplaskyn3tbios.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor













same


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same


Nop! it didnt flash! If you do a bios dump with gpuz you will see that is the stock bios and not my bios!


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! it didnt flash! If you do a bios dump with gpuz you will see that is the stock bios and not my bios!


the default clock changes from stock when i flash so something happens (default clock vs GPU clock on gpuz). it shows the same number on both with the stock bios. could it be a problem with ez3flash? is the bios not fully taking? otherwise why would the default clock change after i flash with the bios you gave me.

I mean im not mixing them up so i dont get what im doing wrong.


----------



## niketpla

see when i flash it with my backup the default clock changes so its doing something when i flash

this is back stock with my backup


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good thing i have backed down to 115% (340w) since i stopped my insanity.


Me too, before i knew what was going on i had been experimenting with 180% air cooling! Back to the drawing board until i get a water loop!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> the default clock changes from stock when i flash so something happens (default clock vs GPU clock on gpuz). it shows the same number on both with the stock bios. could it be a problem with ez3flash? is the bios not fully taking? otherwise why would the default clock change after i flash with the bios you gave me.
> I mean im not mixing them up so i dont get what im doing wrong.


Its not flashing! or the EEPROM is not write disabled, what numbers do you press in EZ3flash? Are NVFLASH.exe administrator rights enabled?
You can try the old fashion way:

Get the nvflash latest windows version: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2388/nvflash-5-165-for-windows/

Drag and Drop my bios into NVFLASH.exe, it will flash straight!









If something goes wrong do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open EZ3flash, follow my guide and flash back to working bios or vBios!
Now go and have fun!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Me too, before i knew what was going on i had been experimenting with 180% air cooling! Back to the drawing board until i get a water loop!


Good you read my article in time!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

I was out of a rig for a while but i'm back now.


----------



## niketpla

lol hate to sound like a broken record but i tried it using just nvflash and not ez3flash and same results as before. Went nvflash --protectoff then nvflash -4 -5 -6 "filename.rom" in an administrative command prompt. Made sure to use the right file name and made sure it was in the same folder (dropping it in nvflash.exe had the same results). mixed match clocks again, and when i flashed it the same way with the backup rom the default and gpu clocks are back to the same. I think ill just do a fresh os install and try again, something is fishy or i'm a huge idiot. i'm noob in terms of flashing a GPUs bios but this should be cake so sorry if i'm getting bit frustrated because its bothering me lol.

btw when it did work it was amazing so nice job!
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2676695 highest its ever been


----------



## looniam

try sacrificing a chicken - worked for me.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi I am trying to overvolt my Asus 780 SLI following the steps in the second post of this thread.
"How to volt mod ASUS GTX 780 DCUII.
VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V

Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:
Disclaimer: For those who want to try it AT YOUR OWN RISK
ed0def3e_ABprofilesfolder.png

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h

Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!

Thanks to Occamrazor thumb.gif"

The problem is when I try to save the changes to afterburner I get "access denied" and am unable to save. Also I dont know if my cards have Voltage controller CHL8318 how do I check that? So Im not even sure if this is the right thing to do for my card. Im open to any advice I just want to overvolt my card a bit not the full 1.3v just want more than the default +62mv. If there is a better way to overvolt my cards Im willing to try it Im kind of lost.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> The problem is when I try to save the changes to afterburner I get "access denied" and am unable to save. Also I dont know if my cards have Voltage controller CHL8318 how do I check that? So Im not even sure if this is the right thing to do for my card. Im open to any advice I just want to overvolt my card a bit not the full 1.3v just want more than the default +62mv. If there is a better way to overvolt my cards Im willing to try it Im kind of lost.


Drag the files to the desktop, edit, save, and drag it back


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Drag the files to the desktop, edit, save, and drag it back


Awesome that worked. Thanks you. Any Idea how much voltage cards can handle on Air?
Edit: Hmm every time I close afterburner the voltage resets to 925. Afterburner is really bugging out unable to save / apply profiles.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Awesome that worked. Thanks you. Any Idea how much voltage cards can handle on Air?


Do not go over 1.21 on air, especially on a SLI setup.

I'm glad you got it working. I still can't seem to get it to work. Every time I add the lines of text in, it doesn't allow me to change the voltage at all, which is depressing. =/


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do not go over 1.21 on air, especially on a SLI setup.
> 
> I'm glad you got it working. I still can't seem to get it to work. Every time I add the lines of text in, it doesn't allow me to change the voltage at all, which is depressing. =/


Yea it seems to be working for now. So I should not exceed 1.21, is there something I should be monitoring to make sure the cards arent getting too hot I have been monitoring core temp as well as the VRM.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> lol hate to sound like a broken record but i tried it using just nvflash and not ez3flash and same results as before. Went nvflash --protectoff then nvflash -4 -5 -6 "filename.rom" in an administrative command prompt. Made sure to use the right file name and made sure it was in the same folder (dropping it in nvflash.exe had the same results). mixed match clocks again, and when i flashed it the same way with the backup rom the default and gpu clocks are back to the same. I think ill just do a fresh os install and try again, something is fishy or i'm a huge idiot. i'm noob in terms of flashing a GPUs bios but this should be cake so sorry if i'm getting bit frustrated because its bothering me lol.
> 
> btw when it did work it was amazing so nice job!
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2676695 highest its ever been


reinstall your drivers with the custom install clean install option. Then do it however do not use -4 -5 -6 unless you are intentionally flashing a bios for a different card.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Yea it seems to be working for now. So I should not exceed 1.21, is there something I should be monitoring to make sure the cards arent getting too hot I have been monitoring core temp as well as the VRM.


Just the Core Temp and VRMs.







How are you monitoring it though? Software is really only a good indication, an IR Thermometer would be better suited for it if you can find a good one cheap.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just the Core Temp and VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you monitoring it though? Software is really only a good indication, an IR Thermometer would be better suited for it if you can find a good one cheap.


After Burner is really acting up. Maybe because its the new afterburner and this is designed for the old one? Having issues applying the overclock as well as inconsistent clock speeds in Valley.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> lol hate to sound like a broken record but i tried it using just nvflash and not ez3flash and same results as before. Went nvflash --protectoff then nvflash -4 -5 -6 "filename.rom" in an administrative command prompt. Made sure to use the right file name and made sure it was in the same folder (dropping it in nvflash.exe had the same results). mixed match clocks again, and when i flashed it the same way with the backup rom the default and gpu clocks are back to the same. I think ill just do a fresh os install and try again, something is fishy or i'm a huge idiot. i'm noob in terms of flashing a GPUs bios but this should be cake so sorry if i'm getting bit frustrated because its bothering me lol.
> btw when it did work it was amazing so nice job!
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2676695 highest its ever been


At this time, after all you have tried it should somehow be the OS! Report back when you do!








One more thing; have you tried: nvflash -override -6 "filename.rom", option 4 in EZ3flash?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try sacrificing a chicken - worked for me.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Awesome that worked. Thanks you. Any Idea how much voltage cards can handle on Air?
> Edit: Hmm every time I close afterburner the voltage resets to 925. Afterburner is really bugging out unable to save / apply profiles.


Try the 3.0.0. final version! Watch the temps closely, don't let the VRM's over 85C (your card has sturdier VRM's than the reference cards but still are not top notch and temperature IS your enemy always, the lower the better!







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do not go over 1.21 on air, especially on a SLI setup.
> I'm glad you got it working. I still can't seem to get it to work. Every time I add the lines of text in, it doesn't allow me to change the voltage at all, which is depressing. =/


Sorry bud, It means it doesn't work with your card... Have you tried with AB 3.0.0. final version?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> After Burner is really acting up. Maybe because its the new afterburner and this is designed for the old one? Having issues applying the overclock as well as inconsistent clock speeds in Valley.


Have you tried with AB 3.0.0. final version?









(Is there an echo in here or in my head? AB 3.0.0. final version... AB 3.0.0. final version... AB 3.0.0. final version...







)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> At this time, after all you have tried it should somehow be the OS! Report back when you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing; have you tried: nvflash -override -6 "filename.rom", option 4 in EZ3flash?
> :


didn't try nvflash -override -6 "filename.rom" but ill give it a go. Once again thanks for all the help!


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try the 3.0.0. final version! Watch the temps closely, don't let the VRM's over 85C (your card has sturdier VRM's than the reference cards but still are not top notch and temperature IS your enemy always, the lower the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I thought the VRM could go up to 100-120C? Before I swapped motherboards to one with more spacing between cards I think my VRM regularly exceeded 90C. I just installed afterburner 3.0.0 final version and although it seems more stable and I am able to apply the over clock I still can not get the clocks to stay stable. The cards seem to down clock themselves at will for no reason. Temps are in the 60s for the core and 70s for VRM yet the clocks will go from 1250mhz down to 1050mhz and back up. This does not happen with regular after burner only once I apply the voltage mod.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> I thought the VRM could go up to 100-120C? Before I swapped motherboards to one with more spacing between cards I think my VRM regularly exceeded 90C. I just installed afterburner 3.0.0 final version and although it seems more stable and I am able to apply the over clock I still can not get the clocks to stay stable. The cards seem to down clock themselves at will for no reason. Temps are in the 60s for the core and 70s for VRM yet the clocks will go from 1250mhz down to 1050mhz and back up. This does not happen with regular after burner only once I apply the voltage mod.


My VRM temps never exceed 65C, GTX 780 Classified on LN2 bios, with 1265MHz on Core, +330 on the Memory clock.


----------



## exodus1500

Is it odd that I overclocked my 2 lightnings by +400 on core and memory in afterburner, but only went from 72.8 fps to 73.0 fps running Unigine Heaven on 2 monitors?


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> At this time, after all you have tried it should somehow be the OS! Report back when you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing; have you tried: nvflash -override -6 "filename.rom", option 4 in EZ3flash?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


reinstalling the OS did the trick!







clocks are the same after flashing it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> reinstalling the OS did the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clocks are the same after flashing it


Good news!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Is it odd that I overclocked my 2 lightnings by +400 on core and memory in afterburner, but only went from 72.8 fps to 73.0 fps running Unigine Heaven on 2 monitors?


no maybe you need more core and memory is not being fully used to the point where the fps change would be dramatic. Oc the core and you should see what I'm referring to.


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no maybe you need more core and memory is not being fully used to the point where the fps change would be dramatic. Oc the core and you should see what I'm referring to.


How much more is safe on core? +400 already seems pretty high to me. They are both on water.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hmm after trying that after burner voltage mod Im getting worse performance in Valley and lower/ inconsistent clocks. I tried to do that voltage mod in afterburner but it wasnt very effective and was very buggy so I completely uninstalled afterburner and downloaded the newest one but im still getting inconsistent clock speeds( on GPU1 GPU 2 stays constant; temps are fine) and low valley scores compared to what I had before I tried that mod. Went from 5300+ to around 4700 in valley. What could possibly be causing this?








Edit: can anyone confirm safe VRM temps for 780 DirectCuII I was told to keep them under 85 C but they get to 90C even without voltage mod, I was under the assumption that anything under 100-110C VRM was fine.


----------



## niketpla

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2695520


not bad


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hmm after trying that after burner voltage mod Im getting worse performance in Valley and lower/ inconsistent clocks. I tried to do that voltage mod in afterburner but it wasnt very effective and was very buggy so I completely uninstalled afterburner and downloaded the newest one but im still getting inconsistent clock speeds( on GPU1 GPU 2 stays constant; temps are fine) and low valley scores compared to what I had before I tried that mod. Went from 5300+ to around 4700 in valley. What could possibly be causing this?


Having issues myself with the 1.3v mod as well. I'm 24/7 stable @ 1.212v 1254mhz without the mod in Precision X, vdroop to 1.174ish. With the mod and Afterburner, I could pump 1.3v (vdroop 1.25v) through the cards and it still won't go 1 notch above 1254mhz. Temps are great too. Definitely feels like I'm bios limited as I have tried all different kinds of drivers, and Afterburners. Currently using the skyn3t bios. It's no biggie as I'm happy with my original overclock on the cards, but the mod wasn't able to do anything for me in my case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no maybe you need more core and memory is not being fully used to the point where the fps change would be dramatic. Oc the core and you should see what I'm referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> How much more is safe on core? +400 already seems pretty high to me. They are both on water.
Click to expand...

then if that's as far as you want to take the core then bring the men clock down a little as it is not worth it for it to run that high and some cards even benefit with a little less mem oc


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Having issues myself with the 1.3v mod as well. I'm 24/7 stable @ 1.212v 1254mhz without the mod in Precision X, vdroop to 1.174ish. With the mod and Afterburner, I could pump 1.3v (vdroop 1.25v) through the cards and it still won't go 1 notch above 1254mhz. Temps are great too. Definitely feels like I'm bios limited as I have tried all different kinds of drivers, and Afterburners. Currently using the skyn3t bios. It's no biggie as I'm happy with my original overclock on the cards, but the mod wasn't able to do anything for me in my case.


Although Im having issues with the mod it has allowed me to increase my clocks from 1200 to about 1250 however Im not seeing any performance gains and am experiencing inconsistent clock speeds. Not a big deal as I am happy with 1200mhz I just wanted to squeeze out all I could. I guess I could hotwire the card but Id need a Custom loop before I tried that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> How much more is safe on core? +400 already seems pretty high to me. They are both on water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hmm after trying that after burner voltage mod Im getting worse performance in Valley and lower/ inconsistent clocks. I tried to do that voltage mod in afterburner but it wasnt very effective and was very buggy so I completely uninstalled afterburner and downloaded the newest one but im still getting inconsistent clock speeds( on GPU1 GPU 2 stays constant; temps are fine) and low valley scores compared to what I had before I tried that mod. Went from 5300+ to around 4700 in valley. What could possibly be causing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: can anyone confirm safe VRM temps for 780 DirectCuII I was told to keep them under 85 C but they get to 90C even without voltage mod, I was under the assumption that anything under 100-110C VRM was fine.


Since my "optimistic appraisal of the situation" was not enough to quiet your concerns, here are some of my articles and posts about it, although your cards VRM's are different the same principles apply:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... the inductors need cooling too, not to the mosfets extent but its better to have it because their operating temperature is around 80C but the lower the better and heat also propagates through the PCB by conduction (our good friend Edward Kenway's law! AKA Fourier!







), so, they heat up by surrounding heat transfer too!








EK waterblocks contemplate active inductor cooling!








VRM's are: Voltage Regulation Modules or Power Output Decoupling and Capacitance Banks! And consist of Power Phases with Mosfets, Inductors, Capacitors, Resistances, Voltage Controllers or buck controllers as sometimes called!









Rule of the thumb in electronics is: "10C less in temperature doubles the elements life"
Semiconductor devices stop working for a variety of reasons, but most failure mechanisms do seem to have one factor in common - *the hotter the device runs, the sooner it will fail.*








The high-temperature failure rate can then be used to assess the likelihood of failure at a more normal temperature from the Arrhenius equation (look it up...







)



The point is, cooler devices survive longer!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2695520
> 
> not bad


No, not bad at all!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Having issues myself with the 1.3v mod as well. I'm 24/7 stable @ 1.212v 1254mhz without the mod in Precision X, vdroop to 1.174ish. With the mod and Afterburner, I could pump 1.3v (vdroop 1.25v) through the cards and it still won't go 1 notch above 1254mhz. Temps are great too. Definitely feels like I'm bios limited as I have tried all different kinds of drivers, and Afterburners. Currently using the skyn3t bios. It's no biggie as I'm happy with my original overclock on the cards, but the mod wasn't able to do anything for me in my case.


It doesn't work for all cards the same way unfortunately! I know of users that are really happy with it!








Bios limited in what way? not enough power limit?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Since my "optimistic appraisal of the situation" was not enough to quiet your concerns, here are some of my articles and posts about it, although your cards VRM's are different the same principles apply:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ... the inductors need cooling too, not to the mosfets extent but its better to have it because their operating temperature is around 80C but the lower the better and heat also propagates through the PCB by conduction (our good friend Edward Kenway's law! AKA Fourier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so, they heat up by surrounding heat transfer too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK waterblocks contemplate active inductor cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRM's are: Voltage Regulation Modules or Power Output Decoupling and Capacitance Banks! And consist of Power Phases with Mosfets, Inductors, Capacitors, Resistances, Voltage Controllers or buck controllers as sometimes called!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of the thumb in electronics is: "10C less in temperature doubles the elements life"
> Semiconductor devices stop working for a variety of reasons, but most failure mechanisms do seem to have one factor in common - *the hotter the device runs, the sooner it will fail.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-temperature failure rate can then be used to assess the likelihood of failure at a more normal temperature from the Arrhenius equation (look it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, cooler devices survive longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not bad at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the help, any idea why my cards clock speeds are inconsistent even when temps are still low 60-70c. Would a new Bios help or should I just keep it as is until I get a custom loop.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*


Load! If your cards are not loaded by software ( either games or benches or other software) the will drop clocks, its called P-states!

P00 = Maximum 3D state
P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
P08 = Idle state

Directly related to voltage but affect clocks also! Some programs (or OS/DirectX/OC software issues or an unstable OC) create an imbalance load that keeps shifting P00 and P02 with P05 making clocks go crazy!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Load! If your cards are not loaded by software ( either games or benches or other software) the will drop clocks, its called P-states!
> 
> P00 = Maximum 3D state
> P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
> P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)
> P08 = Idle state
> 
> Directly related to voltage but affect clocks also! Some programs (or OS/DirectX/OC software issues or an unstable OC) create an imbalance load that keeps shifting P00 and P02 with P05 making clocks go crazy!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I should have clarified they are lowering their clocks while under heavy load like Valley benchmark.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> I should have clarified they are lowering their clocks while under heavy load like Valley benchmark.


Valley? no, no, no, its intensive for memory, i saw 1fps increase going from 4.8ghz to 5.0Ghz...








Try Tombaider, Farcry3, firestrike, heaven etc...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## HothTron

So it looks like these 700 weird overclock differently them what I'm used to on the 500 and 600 series gtx. Can anyone post me to a link for a guide on how these over clocking boosts works on after burner or older precision x versions? The Asus utility sucks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> So it looks like these 700 weird overclock differently them what I'm used to on the 500 and 600 series gtx. Can anyone post me to a link for a guide on how these over clocking boosts works on after burner or older precision x versions? The Asus utility sucks


I believe there is a guide in the OP.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I believe there is a guide in the OP.


Is it applicable from afterburner to older precision X setup or no? Afterburner's layout annoys me,


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Is it applicable from afterburner to older precision X setup or no? Afterburner's layout annoys me,


Its my guide, in my SIG!
Get the latest AB 4.0.0. final and use the PX15 skin! http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
If it doesn't come with the EPX15 skin PM me and i will send it to you!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

just putting this out there, it may help with a few folks having issues but probably not.

the last few drivers i have been playing with, 340.65, 340.66 quadro and 340.72 icafe (that's been modded with openGL 4.5 and CUDA 6.5), has been getting a bit flonky on me with the driver resetting and downclocking to 5xx(?).

its been during borderlands 2 (







) haven't tested it on anything thing else ATM. weird things is once my gpu load went back up my frame rate was the same as before w/o raising the clock speed.









fyi, just downloaded AB 4 final this morning.

so the question that i'd like to ask everyone (to ask themselves): *what driver(s) are you using?*

i am stoked i have a few days off to sort out my problems; first a fresh OS install









wow am i glad now that i moved my steam games on my HD









that is all, carry on.


----------



## jlhawn

can anyone here help me with this? I started this thread here on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/t/1511313/brand-new-gtx-780-core-clock-stuck-at-324mhz#post_22800504


----------



## dexgen

OccamRazor, a while ago someone asked about the bios version 80.80.45.00.80. This is the stock bios on my EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 3GB. Did you sort out if its compatible with any of the bios's you posted?

The problem I have with this bios is that unlike the older 80.10.etc version, this doesn't seem to want to let me increase my power target. Even though the slider goes all the way to 106%, in all benchmarks I've seen, the throttling kicks in at 100%. So I've been stuck without any OC ability.

Thanks for the help. And if you have any ideas as to any other reason why I can't increase my power target, that would be very helpful too!


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its my guide, in my SIG!
> Get the latest AB 4.0.0. final and use the PX15 skin! http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
> If it doesn't come with the EPX15 skin PM me and i will send it to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Uhh, I don't see that and I REALLY don't like the idea of creasing the voltage on the GPU core, AT ALL. I don't need to fry a $450 GPU just for a few more FPS, I wanna keep the stock voltage settings.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> can anyone here help me with this? I started this thread here on OCN
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511313/brand-new-gtx-780-core-clock-stuck-at-324mhz#post_22800504


Honestly I'd flash it to a modded bios. Sounds like that one is borked.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> can anyone here help me with this? I started this thread here on OCN
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511313/brand-new-gtx-780-core-clock-stuck-at-324mhz#post_22800504


Done! Report back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> OccamRazor, a while ago someone asked about the bios version 80.80.45.00.80. This is the stock bios on my EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 3GB. Did you sort out if its compatible with any of the bios's you posted?
> The problem I have with this bios is that unlike the older 80.10.etc version, this doesn't seem to want to let me increase my power target. Even though the slider goes all the way to 106%, in all benchmarks I've seen, the throttling kicks in at 100%. So I've been stuck without any OC ability.
> Thanks for the help. And if you have any ideas as to any other reason why I can't increase my power target, that would be very helpful too!


Are you sure its .45? isnt it .34? If so send me that bios please!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Uhh, I don't see that and I REALLY don't like the idea of creasing the voltage on the GPU core, AT ALL. I don't need to fry a $450 GPU just for a few more FPS, I wanna keep the stock voltage settings.


Very well! "If you cant stand the heat stay out of the kitchen" my grandma used to say all the time!








1,212V is the voltage allowed by nvidia, so, you are not voiding any warranty, if the card burns its covered, but its not just a few more fps...








You can OC without voltage increase, just stick to stock bios and enjoy the boost!
Or flash our bios and increase the clocks until it fails! Its standard OC procedure!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

Does anyone know for sure what materials the gpu block is made of on an EVGA GTX 780 (ref. Base model)? I heard it was nickel plated copper, but I am unsure. I recently flashed bios to skyn3t 3A, but my temps are holding me back. I want to put some CLLP on the cooler if its not Aluminum.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Does anyone know for sure what materials the gpu block is made of on an EVGA GTX 780 (ref. Base model)? I heard it was nickel plated copper, but I am unsure. I recently flashed bios to skyn3t 3A, but my temps are holding me back. I want to put some CLLP on the cooler if its not Aluminum.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Aluminum Alloy!








Most waterblocks are made of nickel but not many HS!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## niketpla

so question about running my car as such high clocks and voltage......, At what point does it become damaging to the card running it at 1.325 vl and 1400 clock. Mind you its under a custom water loop and never breaks 37c regardless of what i throw at it. Is it just heat that kills or lessens its life or voltage too regardless of temps like most CPUs.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Aluminum Alloy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most waterblocks are made of nickel but not many HS!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks a bunch Occamrazor!!!

You saved me from a wrecked cooler!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> so question about running my car as such high clocks and voltage......, At what point does it become damaging to the card running it at 1.325 vl and 1400 clock. Mind you its under a custom water loop and never breaks 37c regardless of what i throw at it. Is it just heat that kills or lessens its life or voltage too regardless of temps like most CPUs.


HEAT!

My article:
Quote:


> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_


Just keep an eye on the power draw, more current, more resistance, more heat, so much that even water cannot take!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Honestly I'd flash it to a modded bios. Sounds like that one is borked.


I don't know how to flash a bios on a gpu.


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Are you sure its .45? isnt it .34?


Yep. It's 45! I'm not sure the best way of extracting the bios but I used GPU-Z and here is the file:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nz5h62ch2ddkycs/GK110.rom?dl=0

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't know how to flash a bios on a gpu.


You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> Yep. It's 45! I'm not sure the best way of extracting the bios but I used GPU-Z and here is the file:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nz5h62ch2ddkycs/GK110.rom?dl=0
> Thanks!












Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jlhawn

Sabre pc is sending me a PNY GTX 780 for the same price to replace the defective Galaxy GTX 780.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Sabre pc is sending me a PNY GTX 780 for the same price to replace the defective Galaxy GTX 780.


Should have gone with EVGA! Less hassle! Best RMA service ever!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Sabre pc is sending me a PNY GTX 780 for the same price to replace the defective Galaxy GTX 780.


That's great! If you follow his guide on flashing its actually really easy. I've never flashed a GPU before and was hesitant like you but after reading it over and doing it.... It's SUPER easy. FYI I've only been pc gaming/building for over a year and if I can do it ANYONE can.


----------



## HothTron

Whats the max stock factory voltage on most 780's?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Whats the max stock factory voltage on most 780's?


1,187V! Because the maximum voltage nvidia allows by voltage is 1,212V, and the is Vdroop to take into account (LLC=0.025V)
1.212V - 0.025V=1.187V(+-) This is with max leakage GPU at maximum boost clocks all stock of course!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1,187V! Because the maximum voltage nvidia allows by voltage is 1,212V, and the is Vdroop to take into account (LLC=0.025V)
> 1.212V - 0.025V=1.187V(+-) This is with max leakage GPU at maximum boost clocks all stock of course!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


LLC and Vdroop?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> LLC and Vdroop?


Thee is always a voltage drop when voltage is added to any circuit, that drop can be minimized with LLC ( Load Line Calibration) to a minimum!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Occamrazor


Any idea as to what to do with my card with the .45 bios? The major problem I have with it is that it seems to throttle at 100% PT even when I set the slider to 106%.

Also, the card seems to hit 100% PT even with no overclock at all when benchmarking. Not very often but for example when running heaven with zero overclock it gets throttled 3-4 times during the test. (down and then back up). I'm not sure if this is normal or the sign of a defective card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> Any idea as to what to do with my card with the .45 bios? The major problem I have with it is that it seems to throttle at 100% PT even when I set the slider to 106%.


Try it now and give me feedback:

skyn3tEVGA780.45bios.zip 134k .zip file

300W default with 117% slider 350W

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try it now and give me feedback:
> 
> skyn3tEVGA780.45bios.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 300W default with 117% slider 350W
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for super fast reply!! I will try it as soon as I get home.

Quick question. From http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139391/evga-gtx780-3072-130514.html I see that the old version of the bios had a default power target of 250 and a boosted power target of 265 (6%) . So when you say 300W default, does that mean that it already has a 20% boost from the old default? Wouldn't that damage my card? I'm guessing as long as I keep my temperatures under control, I should be fine but I just want to make sure.

(Admittedly I don't know what the default on the .45 bios was. I'm only going based on the information I've been able to gather from the web.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> Thanks for super fast reply!! I will try it as soon as I get home.
> 
> Quick question. From http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139391/evga-gtx780-3072-130514.html I see that the old version of the bios had a default power target of 250 and a boosted power target of 265 (6%) . So when you say 300W default, does that mean that it already has a 20% boost from the old default? Wouldn't that damage my card? I'm guessing as long as I keep my temperatures under control, I should be fine but I just want to make sure.
> 
> (Admittedly I don't know what the default on the .45 bios was. I'm only going based on the information I've been able to gather from the web.)


Yes! it will burn your house down!








You can always set the power slider down to 50% in afterburner if you are so afraid!









Read my articles about "power":



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> Thanks for super fast reply!! I will try it as soon as I get home.
> 
> Quick question. From http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139391/evga-gtx780-3072-130514.html I see that the old version of the bios had a default power target of 250 and a boosted power target of 265 (6%) . So when you say 300W default, does that mean that it already has a 20% boost from the old default? Wouldn't that damage my card? I'm guessing as long as I keep my temperatures under control, I should be fine but I just want to make sure.
> 
> (Admittedly I don't know what the default on the .45 bios was. I'm only going based on the information I've been able to gather from the web.)


My brother skyn3t is asking you to compare stock voltages with core clock to see which bios go higher clocks with the same voltage but not memory please, leave memory at stock clocks!

And i just realize you just joined in...

*WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!!!*























Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jleslie246

Anyone having problems with the custom bios running Watch Dogs? I cant get the game to run for the life of me. Been talking with Uplay for weeks trying different things. Screen goes black at game startup for a few seconds then game closes and I get a window that says "Thanks for Playing".


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My brother skyn3t is asking you to compare stock voltages with core clock to see which bios go higher clocks with the same voltage but not memory please, leave memory at stock clocks!
> 
> And i just realize you just joined in...
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the welcome! It's great to be here. And thanks to you and skyn3t for the bios!

I'd be happy to do any sort of testing. The only issue is that with the old bios, the card gets throttled really quickly. So I'm not sure how reliably I can test the old bios. I'd need a test that would push the clock up without pushing the PT. Any ideas? So far the only test I have run that can do this is a PhysX test on the EVGA oc scanner software. But I'd be happy to run anything you suggest.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! It's great to be here. And thanks to you and skyn3t for the bios!
> 
> I'd be happy to do any sort of testing. The only issue is that with the old bios, the card gets throttled really quickly. So I'm not sure how reliably I can test the old bios. I'd need a test that would push the clock up without pushing the PT. Any ideas? So far the only test I have run that can do this is a PhysX test on the EVGA oc scanner software. But I'd be happy to run anything you suggest.


Tombraider!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Anyone having problems with the custom bios running Watch Dogs? I cant get the game to run for the life of me. Been talking with Uplay for weeks trying different things. Screen goes black at game startup for a few seconds then game closes and I get a window that says "Thanks for Playing".


Just to you know watch dogs is broken search here at OCN.


----------



## blackhole2013

Wow so I was going to upgrade to a 144hz monitor but I got a 120hz monitor for only 130 so I said why not .. Man this monitor makes my 780 work and work hard just about all games now make my card run 100 percent most of the time and I had to lower the core to 1150 mhz to keep the heat in check .. But wow playing grid autosport at 120hz is just so amazing ...


----------



## brandotip

I just reflashed and re did all my overclocking and for some reason now after a certain amount of play my frames drop to around 8fps until i restart my game client. Any ideas? also my gpu utilization limit keeps popping up and staying at 1 for extended and intermittent periods of time.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> *GTX 980 replaces the GTX 780*
> 
> 
> Chip: GM204 "Maxwell"
> Memory: 4 GB GDDR5, 256bit
> Shader units / TMU / ROP: 2560/160/64
> Fab: 28nm
> Shader model 5.0
> Interface: PCIe 3.0 x16
> Slot: dual-slot
> Power: 2x 6-pins PCIe


If these specs are true, it wont be a hit and run but don't expect a big leap from the 700 to the 900 series









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

poor me so rigless till i get my refund and put in a order for the asus vii formula


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If these specs are true, it wont be a hit and run but don't expect a big leap from the 700 to the 900 series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Is GK204 "true maxwell"?


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tombraider!


So I flashed that bios and it seems to be working well for me. I ran a few tests but it seems that the base voltage of the mod bios is set much lower than the base voltage of the stock bios so I the OC with the mod bios at with no OV was much poorer than the stock bios.

But with OV with the mod bios, I can achieve much higher clock speeds! So I'm happy.

I do have a quick question. I am using PrecisionX 5.0.1. In your guide you say (with air cooling) never to go over 1.24 with LLC disabled (or 1.24 with LLC disabled and Soft Volt Mod). What is the max voltage that I should see in the on screen display that PrecisionX gives me on top of games and benchmarks? When I set it to 1.212 in PrecisionX it can show up to 1.225 on the OSD.

I'm also happy to do any other testing that you think would be helpful!

Cheers
D


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If these specs are true, it wont be a hit and run but don't expect a big leap from the 700 to the 900 series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ha Looks like my 780 will be for sale then ... Or how good is 780 in sli does it have problems with any games ?


----------



## Nark96

No point selling your GTX 780 and jumping straight onto the new Maxwell cards, unless you're loaded with money lol. Looking at the specs it doesn't seem to be much of a jump as Occamrazor said







but these are just rumours and should be taken with a pinch of salt, we will not truly know until the new line up of cards have been released


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> No point selling your GTX 780 and jumping straight onto the new Maxwell cards, unless you're loaded with money lol. Looking at the specs it doesn't seem to be much of a jump as Occamrazor said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but these are just rumours and should be taken with a pinch of salt, we will not truly know until the new line up of cards have been released


Now with my 120hz monitor I will probably just sli my 780 cause my 780 struggles at 99% to run some games at 120 fps


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Is GK204 "true maxwell"?


Yes it is! Think of it as the new 680 because its not the full chip!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> So I flashed that bios and it seems to be working well for me. I ran a few tests but it seems that the base voltage of the mod bios is set much lower than the base voltage of the stock bios so I the OC with the mod bios at with no OV was much poorer than the stock bios.
> But with OV with the mod bios, I can achieve much higher clock speeds! So I'm happy.
> I do have a quick question. I am using PrecisionX 5.0.1. In your guide you say (with air cooling) never to go over 1.24 with LLC disabled (or 1.24 with LLC disabled and Soft Volt Mod). What is the max voltage that I should see in the on screen display that PrecisionX gives me on top of games and benchmarks? When I set it to 1.212 in PrecisionX it can show up to 1.225 on the OSD.
> I'm also happy to do any other testing that you think would be helpful!
> Cheers
> D


Yes, with the vold mod in place for air cooling never let the voltage in Afterburner or PX15 (when it comes out, the one you have isn't and can generate issues in your system or worse...)
to go beyond 1,24V!
Test all the harsh games you can find, Crysis 3, FarCry3 etc!
Enjoy your card but keep an eye out for temps! Never let them creep up beyond 79C, set the fan at full if needed be!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> No point selling your GTX 780 and jumping straight onto the new Maxwell cards, unless you're loaded with money lol. Looking at the specs it doesn't seem to be much of a jump as Occamrazor said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but these are just rumours and should be taken with a pinch of salt, we will not truly know until the new line up of cards have been released


IMO it will be a side grade at best for those that an over volt (Titan/780) it will be a good time to buy another 780 cheaper!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Now with my 120hz monitor I will probably just sli my 780 cause my 780 struggles at 99% to run some games at 120 fps


Good thinking!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMO it will be a side grade at best for those that an over volt (Titan/780) it will be a good time to buy another 780 cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Will it still be a side grade once the new cards are overclocked and hopefully eventually "overvolted" ? I have my doubts.....


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Will it still be a side grade once the new cards are overclocked and hopefully eventually "overvolted" ? I have my doubts.....


I really don't think the new Maxwell GPU's will be anything record breaking in terms of performance, it shouldn't be that big of a jump.. I'm definitely waiting till they release the true 'next gen' cards and apparently they're skipping 20nm and jumping straight to 16nm so yeah I'm definitely going to wait till they release those







it'd be a waste of money if I upgrade now.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I really don't think the new Maxwell GPU's will be anything record breaking in terms of performance, it shouldn't be that big of a jump.. I'm definitely waiting till they release the true 'next gen' cards and apparently they're skipping 20nm and jumping straight to 16nm so yeah I'm definitely going to wait till they release those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be a waste of money if I upgrade now.


Everyone is speculating at the moment "including myself" and especially those who just recently bought a GTX 780TI or Titan who do not want to see their $700.00 cards getting beat by a new $500.00 card. Dont wanna upset anyone but this is what I have observed. Its a waiting game and no one really knows what these cards will do until we see some numbers. Till then I am excited to see what happens!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Everyone is speculating at the moment "including myself" and especially those who just recently bought a GTX 780TI or Titan who do not want to see their $700.00 cards getting beat by a new $500.00 card. Dont wanna upset anyone but this is what I have observed. Its a waiting game and no one really knows what these cards will do until we see some numbers. Till then I am excited to see what happens!


Same here


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Same here


Cool, and honestly man even if its a good bit stronger I would really have a hard time justifying the upgrade as my current bios modded overclocked GTX 780 is more than enough for any of my games at 1920X1080. The one thing though that I recently discovered is the beauty of downsampling and I must say "oh my goodness!" I have to downsample just about all of my games now! LOL! Its not a problem for any of my older games at all to be downsampled from 4K but the newer stuff like Tombraider or Crysis 3 1440p is about as far as im willing to go because anything more than that takes away a huge chunk of frames in those newer demanding titles. But even downsampled 1440p looks so much better than normal 1080P.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Will it still be a side grade once the new cards are overclocked and hopefully eventually "overvolted" ? I have my doubts.....


"*eventually "overvolted"* " That is the key word, IF!

IF not lets assume it has the same performance as the 780Ti (it is known that replaces the 780) and you can overvolt it to 1500mhz, how far it will be from a 780/[email protected]/1500mhz, or a modded 780Ti?
10%? Maxwell is not a performance architecture, it will be when the node shrink and the resulting increase in transistor density and reduced power consumption and they can put the full core into action! *Maxwell IS a refined Kepler*! The real focus on this architecture is Energy Efficiency!









If it is voltage locked... Less than a side grade IMO...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Everyone is speculating at the moment "including myself" and especially those who just recently bought a GTX 780TI or Titan who do *not want to see their $700.00 cards getting beat by a new $500.00 card.* Dont wanna upset anyone but this is what I have observed. Its a waiting game and no one really knows what these cards will do until we see some numbers. Till then I am excited to see what happens!


That is a childish excuse made by youngsters and narrow minded people! ( not saying its you or that you are) Most of us are not kids anymore (you would be surprised on the average age here...







) and know exactly what is the value of $$$ and the why some cards are more expensive than others and how the semi electronics world/market evolves! That is more on the AMD side you see such affirmations! (not saying it doesn't happen here, but has more to do with the users age!







) Basically it comes down to $$$$, the more money nvidia can make, the more they will; many people think they (nvidia) think about ( and believe they do) the people that buy their cards, not true at all... they think about our money, how to get more out of our pockets, that is Marketing...








Their biggest profit does not come from high end cards, never did and never will...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "*eventually "overvolted"* " That is the key word, IF!


Of course, that is why I said "IF".







As for the rest as I said it was merely an observation that I made in another thread on these forums regarding others who recently bought a brand new 780TI. Doesnt matter much to me if the new cards are stronger, I only paid $350.00 for my current gtx 780 a few months ago and can "as of now" turn around and sell it back for that much pretty easily if I needed to do so. Im gonna try to hold off for the real thing though, no reason why I should upgrade right now anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey.

How do the 780's do in SLI on a 3 monitor setup?

I have a single 780, and am planning on buying a 880 (980) when they come out. However, I'm also considering buying two more monitors (for a total of 4) and a 2nd 780 instead.

Do the 780's do well running 4 1080p monitors for gaming. 3 to game on, and one for monitoring. Is 2 780's enough?


----------



## SgtRotty

Hello, i was reading the NZXTg10 thread, i was wondering whats the best heat sinks for VRMs? That seems to be the cheapest route with a H55 instead of a $300-400 custom loop..

Would these work?

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA4221V07960


----------



## looniam

just tossing this out there:
*EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1 Rev4*
1.163Ghz, 1.219v (spikes to 1.225 at start), max temp 67c, max power usage 91%.



6 runs of MeroLL:
Quote:


> METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
> 9/6/2014 1:15:47 PM
> Preset 0
> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;
> 
> Average Results
> Average Framerate: 45.17
> Max. Framerate: 90.07
> Min. Framerate: 7.30


had the core @ 1176 but the driver reset after the third run









for those that care to know:
ASIC 70.7%

no 1.2Ghz clock speed for me unless i go underwater; but not in the budget.









disclaimer:
_i don't suggest anyone throw caution into the wind and add as much voltages as i do on air._


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Hello, i was reading the NZXTg10 thread, i was wondering whats the best heat sinks for VRMs? That seems to be the cheapest route with a H55 instead of a $300-400 custom loop..
> 
> Would these work?
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA4221V07960


NO!

i suggest reading posts #20851 to #20895 for a discussion on cooling VRMs . . it will answer more questions than you think you have.


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Set your voltage in AB to 1,212v (Remember that with LLC disabled you have an increase of 0.025v ending with 1,24v),


I'm just wondering, if I set the voltage in AB to 1.212, the voltage that is shown in the hardware monitor in AB, will it show the 1.212 or will it show the the full voltage with the increase of 0.025v included?

Or paraphrasing the same question, should I just make sure that the voltage that is shown in hardware monitor never goes over 1.24? Or should I make sure it doesn't go over 1.212?

Thanks!


----------



## freddes

Is the warranty void when flashing a MSI 780 with the skyn3t bio?
If i flash it to the original bio will they be able to tell if i have changed the bio?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just tossing this out there:
> *EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1 Rev4*
> 1.163Ghz, 1.219v (spikes to 1.225 at start), max temp 67c, max power usage 91%.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 runs of MeroLL:
> had the core @ 1176 but the driver reset after the third run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those that care to know:
> ASIC 70.7%
> no 1.2Ghz clock speed for me unless i go underwater; but not in the budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disclaimer:
> _i don't suggest anyone throw caution into the wind and add as much voltages as i do on air._


Then you might want to try this new bios version:

skyn3tEVGA780.45bios.zip 134k .zip file

Then run the same benchmark and tell me about it!







Its [email protected]% with Slider to 117%@350W, its for aircooling!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> I'm just wondering, if I set the voltage in AB to 1.212, the voltage that is shown in the hardware monitor in AB, will it show the 1.212 or will it show the the full voltage with the increase of 0.025v included?
> Or paraphrasing the same question, should I just make sure that the voltage that is shown in hardware monitor never goes over 1.24? Or should I make sure it doesn't go over 1.212?
> Thanks!


Never go over 1,24V in the hardware monitor AND core temp never above 79C! If over 79C and [email protected]%, decrease voltage! The added voltage you see after setting 1,212V will be [1,225V/1,231V] is an overvoltage already applied by AB, also remember that the voltage only can be set in 0.006V steps!

Ex: Set :
1.212V = 1.225V*
1.225V = 1.244V*

* depends on the leakage of each card, values can be lower or higher by 0.006V steps!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freddes*
> 
> Is the warranty void when flashing a MSI 780 with the skyn3t bios?
> If i flash it to the original bio will they be able to tell if i have changed the bios?


For almost all companies, bios flash is not permitted by warranty, except EVGA of course!
If you dont know what you are doing, yes they can find out!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

throttle CRASH!


lowered clock a bit:


throttle CRASH!

yes the voltage is set to 1.3







(jumps between 1.319 - 1.325 and spiked 1.338







) PT does go to 116% i hadn't moved the slider. it jumped to 117% and 122% respectively - must be the bench ran a little longer (almost made it through 1 run.)

BRB









EDIT:

*folks - DO NOT DO WHAT I DO!!!*


----------



## looniam

i don't think i like the driver i have. but it was gracious enough to let me do 3 runs w/o crashing:
METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
9/7/2014 12:18:35 AM
Preset 0
Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;
Average Results
Average Framerate: 45.67
Max. Framerate: 81.63
Min. Framerate: 9.17



got the clock to 1176(+167) @ 1.225 (1.200) spiked to 1.238 and hit 103% power, stayed pretty steady in low to mid 90s. temps hit 68c ( a little warm for my liking) mostly 64c-66c.

if i was hungry, i could have fried an egg on the vrms.

gonna get off this driver:
R340.72 (r340_00-202) / 9.18.13.4072 (8-21-2014)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i don't think i like the driver i have. but it was gracious enough to let me do 3 runs w/o crashing:
> METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
> 9/7/2014 12:18:35 AM
> Preset 0
> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;
> Average Results
> Average Framerate: 45.67
> Max. Framerate: 81.63
> Min. Framerate: 9.17
> 
> 
> 
> got the clock to 1176(+167) @ 1.225 (1.200) spiked to 1.238 and hit 103% power, stayed pretty steady in low to mid 90s. temps hit 68c ( a little warm for my liking) mostly 64c-66c.
> 
> if i was hungry, i could have fried an egg on the vrms.
> 
> gonna get off this driver:
> R340.72 (r340_00-202) / 9.18.13.4072 (8-21-2014)


Yeah the newer drivers bite. 335 are the ones i recommend. Also I think they change something drivers in regards to llc and vdroop in the 337 drivers.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah the newer drivers bite. 335 are the ones i recommend. Also I think they change something drivers in regards to llc and vdroop in the 337 drivers.


...
At 68c, I hope you have those precious gpu's under water. Frying and egg? At that temp, you could of added a couple strips of bacon


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah the newer drivers bite. 335 are the ones i recommend. Also I think they change something drivers in regards to llc and vdroop in the 337 drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> At 68c, I hope you have those precious gpu's under water. Frying and egg? At that temp, you could of added a couple strips of bacon
Click to expand...

wrong quote but yeah what you said. I haven't even gotten to really stretch this kingpin out due to the mobo dying a week after recieving it but got a good one on its way so we will see where this goes with the gigabyte mobo.


----------



## Zipperly

68c is hot?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 68c is hot?


Not really lol, 68C is what my 780 Classy reaches at the peak of summer in London. In winter I'm sure it's a heck of a lot less







probably around 60C


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Not really lol, 68C is what my 780 Classy reaches at the peak of summer in London. In winter I'm sure it's a heck of a lot less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably around 60C


I didnt think it was hot either, I have an accelero 4 and im only reaching 55c max on the core with 1254mhz overclock and 1.231-1238vc.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I didnt think it was hot either, I have an accelero 4 and im only reaching 55c max on the core with 1254mhz overclock and 1.231-1238vc.


Haha yeah it isn't it's fine







Mine's at 1265MHz with +14mv on the LN2 bios and peaking at 68-69C during summer. It should go down quite a bit in a few weeks when it starts to get a little chilly here


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Haha yeah it isn't it's fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's at 1265MHz with +14mv on the LN2 bios and peaking at 68-69C during summer. It should go down quite a bit in a few weeks when it starts to get a little chilly here


Humm... So my [email protected],[email protected]@60C summertime must ok then...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Humm... So my [email protected],[email protected]@60C summertime must ok then...


Ofc they are okay







haha, that's actually a very decent temp







custom loop right?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Humm... So my [email protected],[email protected]@60C summertime must ok then...


what clocks/voltage do you use when gaming?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah the newer drivers bite. 335 are the ones i recommend. Also I think they change something drivers in regards to llc and vdroop in the 337 drivers.


i'll keep that in mind but i did go ahead and got the R*340.76* (OG340_52-5) / 9.18.13.4076 (8-26-2014) off the OpenGL Driver Support page before calling it a night.








fyi, i lurk on guru3d and check out what those wackos are doing. seems the 340.xx drivers are hit or miss depending on the user, gpu and game.i got a buttload of 337.xxs but i'll grab a few 335.xxs and check them out. (when i have time - which isn't likely soon







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> At 68c, I hope you have those precious gpu's under water. Frying and egg? At that temp, you could of added a couple strips of bacon


mmmmm bacon . . . .

yeah, the average was 64c-66c but i don't like going over 64c. weird things seem to happen; stutters, artifacts, crashing . .ya know that stuff when pushing it too hard.


----------



## Nark96

68C is nothing for a GPU? what are you on?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 68C is nothing for a GPU? what are you on?


paranoia


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> paranoia


I see


----------



## looniam

occamrazor has the theory that vrm temps are ~30c hotter than core when on air. i'll err on the side of caution to allow the .006v spikes i see in AB monitoring graph.

i am looking for a few heatsinks for the vrms that will fit between my card and D-14; not willing ATM to give that up since i really looking at getting an i7-3770K when this i5-2400 starts to have a noticeable bottleneck in games.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 68C is nothing for a GPU? what are you on?


On air until I can afford some blocks. I have always been told that anything over 62c was pushing it.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> On air until I can afford some blocks. I have always been told that anything over 62c was pushing it.


That's nonsense lol, 62C is nothing for a GPU nor is 68C.. whoever told you that is talking out of his rear side lmao














I'm surprised you actually believe that '62C is pushing it' by looking at your rig specs







would have thought you'd know how GPU temperature thresholds work LOL


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I have always been told that anything over 62c was pushing it.


Umm no, just no.


----------



## looniam

a 3 run metroLL:
Quote:


> METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
> 9/7/2014 12:09:21 PM
> Preset 0
> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;
> 
> Average Results
> Average Framerate: 45.33
> Max. Framerate: 80.56
> Min. Framerate: 8.85


1176 @ 1.219v (spikes to 1.225) 100% power, usage temp 66c


i defiantly like this driver better (340.76), it let me artifact more w/o "reseting" (







) thereby letting me go down 0.006 in the voltage.

edit: yeah look at the physX usage on the 570 . . . 43%


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Ofc they are okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, that's actually a very decent temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom loop right?


Of course! Homemade!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what clocks/voltage do you use when gaming?


Normally stock [email protected],10V(+-) as i have SLI, rarely i OC, but when i do, i take them only to [email protected]! Its enough for most games! But i go up as long as i need to maintain FPS!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> That's nonsense lol, 62C is nothing for a GPU nor is 68C.. whoever told you that is talking out of his rear side lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you actually believe that '62C is pushing it' by looking at your rig specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would have thought you'd know how GPU temperature thresholds work LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 68C is nothing for a GPU? what are you on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occamrazor has the theory that vrm temps are ~30c hotter than core when on air. i'll err on the side of caution to allow the .006v spikes i see in AB monitoring graph.
> i am looking for a few heatsinks for the vrms that will fit between my card and D-14; not willing ATM to give that up since i really looking at getting an i7-3770K when this i5-2400 starts to have a noticeable bottleneck in games.


Most cards have a throttling temperature written on the bios and yes that is one of the reasons we prefer to mod the card's specific bios, specially 780Ti performance is always better under 75C!








The lower the temperature the better your cards will perform to a point!

Read my articles on VRM's:
Quote:


> _"Rule of the thumb in electronics is: "10C less in temperature doubles the elements life"
> Semiconductor devices stop working for a variety of reasons, but most failure mechanisms do seem to have one factor in common - *the hotter the device runs, the sooner it will fail.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-temperature failure rate can then be used to assess the likelihood of failure at a more normal temperature from the Arrhenius equation (look it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, cooler devices survive longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"_...the inductors need cooling too, not to the mosfets extent but its better to have it because their operating temperature is around 80C but the lower the better and heat also propagates through the PCB by conduction (our good friend Edward Kenway's law! AKA Fourier!







), so, they heat up by surrounding heat transfer too!








EK waterblocks contemplate active inductor cooling!








VRM's are: Voltage Regulation Modules or Power Output Decoupling and Capacitance Banks! And consist of Power Phases with Mosfets, Inductors, Capacitors, Resistances, Voltage Controllers or buck controllers as sometimes called!_"



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah the newer drivers bite. 335 are the ones i recommend. Also I think they change something drivers in regards to llc and vdroop in the 337 drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep that in mind but i did go ahead and got the R*340.76* (OG340_52-5) / 9.18.13.4076 (8-26-2014) off the OpenGL Driver Support page before calling it a night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, i lurk on guru3d and check out what those wackos are doing. seems the 340.xx drivers are hit or miss depending on the user, gpu and game.i got a buttload of 337.xxs but i'll grab a few 335.xxs and check them out. (when i have time - which isn't likely soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> At 68c, I hope you have those precious gpu's under water. Frying and egg? At that temp, you could of added a couple strips of bacon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmm bacon . . . .
> 
> yeah, the average was 64c-66c but i don't like going over 64c. weird things seem to happen; stutters, artifacts, crashing . .ya know that stuff when pushing it too hard.
Click to expand...

thats your memory getting hot and not the card as 64c to 66 is not even anywhere near max grab a waterblock and party lolz. you will get higher oc's all arounbd. though i think x2 240mm rads isn't enough for this kingpin and 4790k


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats your memory getting hot and not the card as 64c to 66 is not even anywhere near max grab a waterblock and party lolz. you will get higher oc's all arounbd. though i think x2 240mm rads isn't enough for this kingpin and 4790k


not sure about the vram getting hot since i don't touch it in AB. i do put my hand on the back of the card, the side of my case is open (please folks lets not get into case air flow - after 15+ years i know what i like







) and the finger on the vrms can only take about ~3 seconds with the area around the gpu/vram tolerable; i have a pretty good tolerance with some of my past work experiences with hot metal.

unfortunately, WBs are not in the budget.


----------



## SteezyTN

I have two 780 6GB in SLI. The max Stable I can get mine is 1189Mhz. On a single card, I can get 1228MHz. Not sure why though. The max ive seen my top card was 84c, but that was only once. Normally I stay below 80c. Because I have the ACX Cooler, they get very hot. I want to overclock more and mod the bios to 1.21v, but I cant because I only have an 860w PSU. Maybe next year I will get a 1000w or 1200w, because I eventually want to go all out on a custom water loop.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have two 780 6GB in SLI. The max Stable I can get mine is 1189Mhz. On a single card, I can get 1228MHz. Not sure why though. The max ive seen my top card was 84c, but that was only once. Normally I stay below 80c. Because I have the ACX Cooler, they get very hot. I want to overclock more and mod the bios to 1.21v, but I cant because I only have an 860w PSU. Maybe next year I will get a 1000w or 1200w, because I eventually want to go all out on a custom water loop.


water is your friend


----------



## SLOPOKE

I need some opinions, I game regularly @ 1440 along with benching with SLI 780 SC's with a modded bios under water. They're stable for gaming now around 1241-50 ish but find myself wanting MORE POWER








. So my question is, should I grab a 3rd 780 sc for 3 way sli or sell them and get a couple 780 ti classifieds or..........?
4930k
RIVEBE
ax1200i
gtx 780's SLI
Dual 480mm rads


----------



## HothTron

So here is my current OC with my new ASUS DirectCU II 780. I had some crash to desktops with Witcher 2 so I raised core and power limit a bit. How does it look?


----------



## looniam

^ i'm a bit jelly









considering i had to juice up to 1.175 to hit 1150 on the core to bench mertoLL

still, nice . .


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> So here is my current OC with my new ASUS DirectCU II 780. I had some crash to desktops with Witcher 2 so I raised core and power limit a bit. How does it look?


What was your average temp throughout the run? 54c? If so looks like you have some headroom and could go higher with clock.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> So here is my current OC with my new ASUS DirectCU II 780. I had some crash to desktops with Witcher 2 so I raised core and power limit a bit. How does it look?


looks fine 1150/1600 1.2 running my asus 780 mostly 99% with 120hz monitor is stable and cool enough but when I had a 60hz monitor I was stable at 1267/1650 1.2v


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> What was your average temp throughout the run? 54c? If so looks like you have some headroom and could go higher with clock.


I can't get PRINT SCREEN to do a proper shot with game monitor and side monitor but temps fluctuated in the 62 c range, the 52 c shot was after the card throttled down in windows


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Hey guys! just wanted to say that I really loved what skyn3t has done for the NVflash thing for our gtx 780s! now, running at 1.2ghz using his rev.2 .rom file! wanted to try rev 3a. but, my initial bios was a first gen zotac reference. can anybody tell me if I can use like. zotac AMP! vbios? or would that cause some trouble to my gpu? water cooled with an rs240 and an ek block.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I need some opinions, I game regularly @ 1440 along with benching with SLI 780 SC's with a modded bios under water. They're stable for gaming now around 1241-50 ish but find myself wanting MORE POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So my question is, should I grab a 3rd 780 sc for 3 way sli or sell them and get a couple 780 ti classifieds or..........?
> 4930k
> RIVEBE
> ax1200i
> gtx 780's SLI
> Dual 480mm rads


i have 2 6GB 780's, and I definitely want more power too. Had my 780 since February, and added a second last month. Most games do well at 1440p for me, but I want to push to 60hz, or definitely 144hz, because I want to get the rog swift when prices drop. Or a 1440-1600-4k 144hz gsync monitor... But then, if I do get a third, I would have to upgrade my psu and motherboard.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have two 780 6GB in SLI. The max Stable I can get mine is 1189Mhz. On a single card, I can get 1228MHz. Not sure why though. The max ive seen my top card was 84c, but that was only once. Normally I stay below 80c. Because I have the ACX Cooler, they get very hot. I want to overclock more and mod the bios to 1.21v, but I cant because I only have an 860w PSU. Maybe next year I will get a 1000w or 1200w, because I eventually want to go all out on a custom water loop.


Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG!








That way we can get a better view of your system, so i can advise you better! what CPU do you have and what OC? what brand is the PSU and how old?
You probably have headroom enough to get your cards at 1,212V but i believe you have a heat issue, so your top card throttles and your OC is hampered!
Lets see your system!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I need some opinions, I game regularly @ 1440 along with benching with SLI 780 SC's with a modded bios under water. They're stable for gaming now around 1241-50 ish but find myself wanting MORE POWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So my question is, should I grab a 3rd 780 sc for 3 way sli or sell them and get a couple 780 ti classifieds or..........?
> 4930k
> RIVEBE
> ax1200i
> gtx 780's SLI
> Dual 480mm rads


If money is not a problem get the new Rampage X99 board and 16gb DDR4, the very interesting 5820K and 3 Classys!








Otherwise just get another GTX780!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> Hey guys! just wanted to say that *I really loved what skyn3t has done for the NVflash thing for our gtx 780s!* now, running at 1.2ghz using his rev.2 .rom file! wanted to try rev 3a. but, my initial bios was a *first gen zotac reference. can anybody tell me if I can use like. zotac AMP! vbios?* or would that cause some trouble to my gpu? water cooled with an rs240 and an ek block.


Thank you!









And: *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!*





































Same cards, same bios with increased frequency, its the same if you OC the card with a profile in afterburner or PrecisionX!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way we can get a better view of your system, so i can advise you better! what CPU do you have and what OC? what brand is the PSU and how old?
> You probably have headroom enough to get your cards at 1,212V but i believe you have a heat issue, so your top card throttles and your OC is hampered!
> Lets see your system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If money is not a problem get the new Rampage X99 board and 16gb DDR4, the very interesting 5820K and 3 Classys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise just get another GTX780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And: *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same cards, same bios with increased frequency, its the same if you OC the card with a profile in afterburner or PrecisionX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you, just needed someone with more experience to validate my gut feeling.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way we can get a better view of your system, so i can advise you better! what CPU do you have and what OC? what brand is the PSU and how old?
> You probably have headroom enough to get your cards at 1,212V but i believe you have a heat issue, so your top card throttles and your OC is hampered!
> Lets see your system!


I just uploaded my SIG. Everything is all complete. I've done some overclockinh here and there, but im not to sure if everything is completely stable. And I cant overclock very high, because I have to setbacks; my 860w PSU, and heat being a concern.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just uploaded my SIG. Everything is all complete. I've done some overclockinh here and there, but im not to sure if everything is completely stable. And I cant overclock very high, because I have to setbacks; my 860w PSU, and heat being a concern.


i wouldn't worry about the corsair AX 860 holding you back. with 71 amps on the 12 volt rail ( 852 watts) that has excellent ripple surpression you won't have no worries.

a review from one of the best sites for PSU reviews (jonny guru being another)
Corsair AX 860 W

i doubt *on air* that each card will go much over 330 watts each; 660 watts total. _remember you have direct control over that!_









that leaves you ~190 watts for _just the cpu_ and the few watts (~3) for the ssd and ~5 watts or less for any fans. ram, chipset, and such use the minor 3.3 and 5 volt rails. now is it scary to use the max output for a PSU, well not for that one - read the review - though i am talking about a few hours of gaming not mining/folding 24/7


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i wouldn't worry about the corsair AX 860 holding you back. with 71 amps on the 12 volt rail ( 852 watts) that has excellent ripple surpression you won't have no worries.
> 
> a review from one of the best sites for PSU reviews (jonny guru being another)
> Corsair AX 860 W
> 
> i doubt *on air* that each card will go much over 330 watts each; 660 watts total. _remember you have direct control over that!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that leaves you ~190 watts for _just the cpu_ and the few watts (~3) for the ssd and ~5 watts or less for any fans. ram, chipset, and such use the minor 3.3 and 5 volt rails. now is it scary to use the max output for a PSU, well not for that one - read the review - though i am talking about a few hours of gaming not mining/folding 24/7


For whatever this information is worth, I have 3 EVGA 780SC's running stock voltage and settings. I have a platinum rated Corsair 1200w power supply and it definitely is using every bit of it to run my video cards, 4960x processor overclocked to 4.7, RIVBE mother board, two blueray drives, 4 ssds, 2 hard drives, fans and Corsair H105 liquid cooler.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> For whatever this information is worth, I have 3 EVGA 780SC's running stock voltage and settings. I have a platinum rated Corsair 1200w power supply and it definitely is using every bit of it to run my video cards, 4960x processor overclocked to 4.7, RIVBE mother board, two blueray drives, 4 ssds, 2 hard drives, fans and Corsair H105 liquid cooler.


UGH....guess 'll be upgrading from my corsair 1200i then since I'm running a modded bios on two cards if I up it to 3 way SLI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Thank you, just needed someone with more experience to validate my gut feeling.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just uploaded my SIG. Everything is all complete. I've done some overclockinh here and there, but im not to sure if everything is completely stable. And I cant overclock very high, because I have to setbacks; my 860w PSU, and heat being a concern.


Read my OC guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> For whatever this information is worth, I have 3 EVGA 780SC's running stock voltage and settings. I have a platinum rated Corsair 1200w power supply and it definitely is using every bit of it to run my video cards, 4960x processor overclocked to 4.7, RIVBE mother board, two blueray drives, 4 ssds, 2 hard drives, fans and Corsair H105 liquid cooler.


That's about right: [(+-) 275W x3 GTX780] + (+-)250W [email protected],7 + rest of the system!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> UGH....guess 'll be upgrading from my corsair 1200i then since I'm running a modded bios on two cards if I up it to 3 way SLI.


Yes! Its always advisable not to run the PSU over 70% of its capacity for long periods of time as it degrades and power delivery gets compromised!
One year under heavy loads (24/7) and you can loose 20% or more of wattage due to electrolytic capacitor aging!
But you have just what the doctor ordered! The AX1500i! An excellent flextronic unit!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes! Its always advisable not to run the PSU over 70% of its capacity for long periods of time as it degrades and power delivery gets compromised!
> One year under heavy loads (24/7) and you can loose 20% or more of wattage due to electrolytic capacitor aging!
> But you have just what the doctor ordered! The AX1500i! An excellent flextronic unit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I have the new EVGA 1600 on order myself.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> I have the new EVGA 1600 on order myself.


Excellent Super Flower unit! Probably would choose this EVGA G2 1600W over the AX1500i but as this unit does not stay below 15A anywhere above the 1500 watt mark, i would have to get a 20A circuit installed to plug this monster to!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And: *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same cards, same bios with increased frequency, its the same if you OC the card with a profile in afterburner or PrecisionX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you so much for the great answer and the warm welcome!


----------



## 0493mike

Hey guys I've got a question for you. Does humidity affect the radiators ability to release heat.

I have seen two different opinions on this and thought if anyone can answer this question it will be here. The reason I'm asking is because lately my temperature's have gone up 2c to 4c on both my AIO cooled card and my reference model.
Its been rather humid lately 70 to 80% and as I said my temps have gone up. I haven't recorded the ambient temperatures but it doesn't feel that much different.But it could just be that's what it is.

One opinion I read is. Humid air is dense and is able to absorb more energy.

The other is the exact opposite in that. Humid air has more energy in it and can not absorb it as well.

Thanks for any reply


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> Hey guys I've got a question for you. Does humidity affect the radiators ability to release heat.
> 
> I have seen two different opinions on this and thought if anyone can answer this question it will be here. The reason I'm asking is because lately my temperature's have gone up 2c to 4c on both my AIO cooled card and my reference model.
> Its been rather humid lately 70 to 80% and as I said my temps have gone up. I haven't recorded the ambient temperatures but it doesn't feel that much different.But it could just be that's what it is.
> One opinion I read is. Humid air is dense and is able to absorb more energy.
> The other is the exact opposite in that. Humid air has more energy in it and can not absorb it as well.
> Thanks for any reply


The temperature increase you observed is probably a ambient temperature increase, nothing to worry about!
Try this: Your radiators are actively cooled by fans right? Get a water spray can, put some water inside and spray the air/water mixture (Air Maxed humidity) over the fans, measure the temperature on the other side of the radiator with an IR gun! Or do it the simple way get a fan working in front of your face and blow some air/water mixture like before, your face gets hotter or colder?








You know the answer right?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Asus11

Hi guys,

im contemplating 3 way Sli










just doing some searches seeing if its worth it or not


----------



## 0493mike

Thanks OccamRazor. Yea that make sense.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes! Its always advisable not to run the PSU over 70% of its capacity for long periods of time as it degrades and power delivery gets compromised!
> *One year under heavy loads (24/7) and you can loose 20% or more of wattage due to electrolytic capacitor aging!*
> But you have just what the doctor ordered! The AX1500i! An excellent flextronic unit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


no offence intended my friend but i have seen others stating similar but haven't seen any . .proof of that.

what i have seen is the rated load life of a capacitor (how many hours @ what temp under full load) since life doubles for every 10c less than the rating:

a 85c @1,000 hours will operate in 45c temp for ~2.5 years before failure whereas an 105c @1,000 hours will last over 7 under that same conditions. (if i remember my math correctly)

so i am under the belief that cap "aging" isn't chronological as much as heat exposure (there is that enemy again!







) i can see miners getting failed units like the corsair CX series but the chemicons that are in a seasonic KM3 platform unit . . i donno . . .









thanks for reading


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> im contemplating 3 way Sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just doing some searches seeing if its worth it or not


Same here, i think i will just pick up a second hand 780 when people upgrade to the 980, not really worth buying new at this stage:thumb:


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Same here, i think i will just pick up a second hand 780 when people upgrade to the 980, not really worth buying new at this stage:thumb:


Same here. I picked up a 6GB 780 last month to go SLI with my current 6GB 780. 780 sli is so overkill for 1080p, but looks damn amazing. I use 1440p, and some games average 60FPS. But others average like 40. Waiting for an IPS 1440p 144hz gsync monito







but I plan on getting anther for 3 way sli... Maybe next year. But then I would have to upgrade my PSU and motherboard


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Same here, i think i will just pick up a second hand 780 when people upgrade to the 980, not really worth buying new at this stage:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I picked up a 6GB 780 last month to go SLI with my current 6GB 780. 780 sli is so overkill for 1080p, but looks damn amazing. I use 1440p, and some games average 60FPS. But others average like 40. Waiting for an IPS 1440p 144hz gsync monito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I plan on getting anther for 3 way sli... Maybe next year. But then I would have to upgrade my PSU and motherboard
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> im contemplating 3 way Sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just doing some searches seeing if its worth it or not
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, i think i will just pick up a second hand 780 when people upgrade to the 980, not really worth buying new at this stage:thumb:
Click to expand...

I wish I could do that considering I have the mobo for it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no offence intended my friend but i have seen others stating similar but haven't seen any . .proof of that.
> 
> what i have seen is the rated load life of a capacitor (how many hours @ what temp under full load) since life doubles for every 10c less than the rating:
> *a 85c @1,000 hours will operate in 45c temp for ~2.5 years before failure whereas an 105c @1,000 hours will last over 7 under that same conditions. (if i remember my math correctly)*
> so i am under the belief that cap "aging" isn't chronological as much as heat exposure (there is that enemy again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i can see miners getting failed units like the corsair CX series but the chemicons that are in a seasonic KM3 platform unit . . i donno . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for reading


Heat my friend, HEAT is our worse enemy! I have been stressing this for a long time here at OCN!








For every 10C increase in temp, "life" decreases in half as the inverse is true as well!
Remember that "most" people (more than 70%) just "throw" the PSU into the computer case and forget about it, dirt and dust accumulate in the fans (and inside of the PSU) and greatly decrease air flow making temps go up sky high inside the PSU!
Now imagine a 24/7 at more than 80% capacity in a 50C+ situation... How do you think those caps will be after a year (some wont get there...)?








On top of all this as good PSU's with good components ( in which the "negrito" i highlighted in your writting makes sense) are expensive most folks will skimp on quality PSU's and buy lower quality brands just to save some bucks...








In my book electrolytic caps from Nippon Chemi-Con are top tier! Now, Capxon is ok for polymer caps but Yang Chun or G-Luxon are crap third tier all the way! [wait! there are worse: Elite, Canicon and Fuhjyyu]























Cheers and "thank you for reading"









Occamrazor


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

guys. I know this is kinda weird. Im pretty sure you guys get this one weird question after another. well, since its my first water rig. I don't have an inkling if the gpu board will crack from the weight so I got the best I can find for joint pain. any ideas to share to use as a retention bracket?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> guys. I know this is kinda weird. Im pretty sure you guys get this one weird question after another. well, since its my first water rig. I don't have an inkling if the gpu board will crack from the weight so I got the best I can find for joint pain. any ideas to share to use as a retention bracket?


Sure! Backplate! it will prevent the PCB from bending!









http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-2781-B9

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

have you tried the ek fc titan backplate sir? that's the only thing available here in our country. I was thinking lego blocks since it fairly easy to assemble it...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> have you tried the ek fc titan backplate sir? that's the only thing available here in our country. I was thinking lego blocks since it fairly easy to assemble it...


I use Titan EK backplates! Its the same PCB so they fit!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## writer21

I have sli 780s and the first card only hit 1.18 max voltage while the second hits 1.2. What bios can I use to unlock both cards to a max of 1.225?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I have sli 780s and the first card only hit 1.18 max voltage while the second hits 1.2. What bios can I use to unlock both cards to a max of 1.225?


First it would be better to fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! Its easier that way for us to help you!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heat my friend, HEAT is our worse enemy! I have been stressing this for a long time here at OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For every 10C increase in temp, "life" decreases in half as the inverse is true as well!
> *Remember that "most" people (more than 70%) just "throw" the PSU into the computer case and forget about it, dirt and dust accumulate in the fans (and inside of the PSU) and greatly decrease air flow making temps go up sky high inside the PSU!*
> Now imagine a 24/7 at more than 80% capacity in a 50C+ situation... How do you think those caps will be after a year (some wont get there...)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On top of all this as good PSU's with good components ( in which the "negrito" i highlighted in your writting makes sense) are expensive most folks will skimp on quality PSU's and buy lower quality brands just to save some bucks...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my book electrolytic caps from Nippon Chemi-Con are top tier! Now, Capxon is ok for polymer caps but Yang Chun or G-Luxon are crap third tier all the way! [wait! there are worse: Elite, Canicon and Fuhjyyu]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and "thank you for reading"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


yes! lack of maintenance and poor choices. you hit the nail on the head there.









which reminds me to generally ask (meaning not just you but everyone on this thread): how many people check their PSU's temp (by putting their hand at the exhaust) as much as they check their cpu/gpu temps while benchmarking?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First it would be better to fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! Its easier that way for us to help you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ok think I got it right.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heat my friend, HEAT is our worse enemy! I have been stressing this for a long time here at OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For every 10C increase in temp, "life" decreases in half as the inverse is true as well!
> Remember that "most" people (more than 70%) just "throw" the PSU into the computer case and forget about it, dirt and dust accumulate in the fans (and inside of the PSU) and greatly decrease air flow making temps go up sky high inside the PSU!
> Now imagine a 24/7 at more than 80% capacity in a 50C+ situation... How do you think those caps will be after a year (some wont get there...)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of all this as good PSU's with good components ( in which the "negrito" i highlighted in your writting makes sense) are expensive most folks will skimp on quality PSU's and buy lower quality brands just to save some bucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my book electrolytic caps from Nippon Chemi-Con are top tier! Now, Capxon is ok for polymer caps but Yang Chun or G-Luxon are crap third tier all the way! [wait! there are worse: Elite, Canicon and Fuhjyyu]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and "thank you for reading"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


No truer words were ever spoken Mr. Occam. I would like to add, dust in your components is also your worst enemy. I try to blow out my system, even though I have dust collectors in my case, at least once a week.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes! lack of maintenance and poor choices. you hit the nail on the head there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which reminds me to generally ask (meaning not just you but everyone on this thread): how many people check their PSU's temp (by putting their hand at the exhaust) as much as they check their cpu/gpu temps while benchmarking?


As the fact of the matter one of the things i check when with heavy OC ( CPU + GPU's) is the exhaust PSU vent with a IR gun!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Ok think I got it right.


If your cards are bios based 80.10.xx.xx.xx get the 3A revision in the OP (opening post): http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100

if its 80.80.xx.xx.xx then i take the opportunity to release the latest bios version:
Quote:


> [*Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club*
> 
> *EVGA GTX 780 ACX*
> 
> ****Warning this is for B1 chip****
> 
> skyn3t-EVGA-780-45-vBios.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> Version 80.80.45.00.80
> Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> OccamRazor Thread support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> No truer words were ever spoken Mr. Occam. I would like to add, dust in your components is also your worst enemy. I try to blow out my system, even though I have dust collectors in my case, at least once a week.


Drop the "Mr"!







I am going to paraphrase one of my college teachers when i called him "Mr" many years ago: " The only valid PHD i have among the few of them i foolishly took, is the one of life and friendship, so, don't call me Mr", instead call me Friend"
Today i make his words, my words too, to all that willingly, wholeheartedly, extend their hand in friendship to me!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> if its 80.80.xx.xx.xx then i take the opportunity to release the latest bios version:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Is this the same .45 vBios that you linked for me a few days ago? or is it an updated one? If memory serves the one you sent me had a max PT of 350W (which is way more than I'd use) so if that's the only change I thought I'd just use that one. But if there are more changes, then I should update too!


----------



## FrancisJF

Worth going to 780 Ti's over 980? Undecided though...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> Is this the same .45 vBios that you linked for me a few days ago? or is it an updated one? If memory serves the one you sent me had a max PT of 350W (which is way more than I'd use) so if that's the only change I thought I'd just use that one. But if there are more changes, then I should update too!


Same, just maxed PT!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Worth going to 780 Ti's over 980? Undecided though...


Depends on the price point and how much you like to be on the edge (and 980 overclockability) both will be close in performance at stock speeds!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As the fact of the matter one of the things i check when with heavy OC ( CPU + GPU's) is the exhaust PSU vent with a IR gun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your cards are bios based 80.10.xx.xx.xx get the 3A revision in the OP (opening post): http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> 
> if its 80.80.xx.xx.xx then i take the opportunity to release the latest bios version:
> 
> Drop the "Mr"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to paraphrase one of my college teachers when i called him "Mr" many years ago: " The only valid PHD i have among the few of them i foolishly took, is the one of life and friendship, so, don't call me Mr", instead call me Friend"
> Today i make his words, my words too, to all that willingly, wholeheartedly, extend their hand in friendship to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So I went with the one for the B1 bios and its not boosting to 1.212v while in heaven.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So I went with the one for the B1 bios and its not boosting to 1.212v while in heaven.


Did you reboot after flash? Delete AB/PX profiles folder inside program files (x86) and reboot! Try again!
If it does't fix the issue, re-install drivers after cleaning the system with DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## writer21

I installed both with nvflash... cleaned installed nvidia drivers, rebooted, enabled sli then rebooted again, and it would boost up clocks but voltage stayed at 1.1.

I will try what you said though. But where are the ab/px files located?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I installed both with nvflash... cleaned installed nvidia drivers, rebooted, enabled sli then rebooted again, and it would boost up clocks but voltage stayed at 1.1.
> 
> I will try what you said though. But where are the ab/px files located?


AB= AfterBurner
PX= PrecisionX

As i dont know which program you use to OC the cards, their install folder is inside program files (x86) in your C drive!








Go inside and delete a folder called "profiles" ,reboot, go to afterburner/PrecisionX settings and tick: "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring"
restart program and try to increase voltage again!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AB= AfterBurner
> PX= PrecisionX
> 
> As i dont know which program you use to OC the cards, their install folder is inside program files (x86) in your C drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go inside and delete a folder called "profiles" ,reboot, go to afterburner/PrecisionX settings and tick: "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring"
> restart program and try to increase voltage again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yeah I just tried and it still didn't boost voltage. I also tried ddu uninstaller before flashing the bios on both cards. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## 031Dutch

hello members
i thinking about buying my second gtx 780

now I have a power supply corsair 760i
and according psu xtreme outer visionn calculator i need about 756 watts
with my specs. on capicator aging 10%

i Now That more power is better
then if I bought the video card. about buying the corsair ax860i in December
will it be wise to use a temporary period + - 3 months use the ax760i. and buying the corsair ax860 after 3 months when i have the money?

Sincerely 031Dutch


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *031Dutch*
> 
> hello members
> i thinking about buying my second gtx 780
> 
> now I have a power supply corsair 760i
> and according psu xtreme outer visionn calculator i need about 756 watts
> with my specs. on capicator aging 10%
> 
> i Now That more power is better
> then if I bought the video card. about buying the corsair ax860i in December
> will it be wise to use a temporary period + - 3 months use the ax760i. and buying the corsair ax860 after 3 months when i have the money?
> 
> Sincerely 031Dutch


I have Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 overclocked @ 1150/1600, 3770K @ 4.5GHz, 8GB RAM, 2x SSD, 2x HDD, a ton of fans and my rig full loadedin Crysis 3 pulls *420W max from the wall socket* measured with a watt meter.

*That's 380W from the PSU itself.*

So you would have ~ 350W of extra power left for your upcoming 2nd GTX 780 and that/s more than enough.

BTW I run my sistem on a SeaSonic G550W power suplly.

CHEERS..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Yeah I just tried and it still didn't boost voltage. I also tried ddu uninstaller before flashing the bios on both cards. Thanks for the help though.


Flash back to stock bios and check if its the same, then flash back to our bios, if still the same send me your original stock bios!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *031Dutch*
> 
> hello members
> i thinking about buying my second gtx 780
> now I have a power supply corsair 760i
> and according psu xtreme outer visionn calculator i need about 756 watts
> with my specs. on capicator aging 10%
> i Now That more power is better
> then if I bought the video card. about buying the corsair ax860i in December
> will it be wise to use a temporary period + - 3 months use the ax760i. and buying the corsair ax860 after 3 months when i have the money?
> Sincerely 031Dutch


First fill you SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! So we can help you better!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *031Dutch*
> 
> hello members
> i thinking about buying my second gtx 780
> now I have a power supply corsair 760i
> and according psu xtreme outer visionn calculator i need about 756 watts
> with my specs. on capicator aging 10%
> i Now That more power is better
> then if I bought the video card. about buying the corsair ax860i in December
> will it be wise to use a temporary period + - 3 months use the ax760i. and buying the corsair ax860 after 3 months when i have the money?
> Sincerely 031Dutch


Don't worry, your particular PSU is a Flextronics unit capable of delivering over 800W if necessary, just don't overvolt your cards until you have a new PSU!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flash back to stock bios and check if its the same, then flash back to our bios, if still the same send me your original stock bios!
> First fill you SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! So we can help you better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I already flashed back and it works again. I will upload my bios sometime today or tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Nilin404

I'm new to overclocking my gpu. Which bios I should use with this:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilin404*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking my gpu. Which bios I should use with this:


Here you go:
Quote:


> Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
> *skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4*
> [*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
> [*] Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
> [*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> Occamrazor Thread support
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


You have our flashing tool on my SIG and my flash guide too, also read my informative articles:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Nilin404

Thank you so much


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey all, I would appreciate your help. Tomorrow, my h100i is being delivered (had to RMA). I absolutely love it, but temps hit about 60c on my 4770k during games at 4.2 using stock voltage (1.13). When I receive it, I'm not planning on opening it, so I can sell it brand new on eBay, or possibly see if one of my friends will want it. Any ways, I want to go all out on a custom loop, and I'm leaning toward the XSPC 360mm kits. I'm new to building computers, and I want to start with a nice "cheap" kit, rather than buying everything separate and spending a fortune. The reason why I'm asking, is because I eventually want to water cool my 2 6GB 780's in SLI, so I could just add them to the loop. I want to go with a 360mm radiator kit, and in a few months, I would like to add two 780 waterblocks and a 240mm radiator. I want to start with the CPU kit first, because I would rather pay for that now, than buying the blocks and spending a fortune at once.

So far, these are the two kits I'm looking into. I have a Corsair 750d case so the 360mm radiator would fit nicely.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21642/ex-wat-276/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Photon_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175

I would prefer the tube reservoir, but other than that, both kits are the same, besides the reservoir.

How nice and QUITE are the pumps on these? are they up to the challenge of (eventually) dealing with a CPU, and two GTX 780's?

I have a 10% off coupon that will eventually expire, and I would like to use that on the purchase.

Thanks all


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey all, I would appreciate your help. Tomorrow, my h100i is being delivered (had to RMA). I absolutely love it, but temps hit about 60c on my 4770k during games at 4.2 using stock voltage (1.13). When I receive it, I'm not planning on opening it, so I can sell it brand new on eBay, or possibly see if one of my friends will want it. Any ways, I want to go all out on a custom loop, and I'm leaning toward the XSPC 360mm kits. I'm new to building computers, and I want to start with a nice "cheap" kit, rather than buying everything separate and spending a fortune. The reason why I'm asking, is because I eventually want to water cool my 2 6GB 780's in SLI, so I could just add them to the loop. I want to go with a 360mm radiator kit, and in a few months, I would like to add two 780 waterblocks and a 240mm radiator. I want to start with the CPU kit first, because I would rather pay for that now, than buying the blocks and spending a fortune at once.
> 
> So far, these are the two kits I'm looking into. I have a Corsair 750d case so the 360mm radiator would fit nicely.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21642/ex-wat-276/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Photon_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175
> 
> I would prefer the tube reservoir, but other than that, both kits are the same, besides the reservoir.
> 
> How nice and QUITE are the pumps on these? are they up to the challenge of (eventually) dealing with a CPU, and two GTX 780's?
> 
> I have a 10% off coupon that will eventually expire, and I would like to use that on the purchase.
> 
> Thanks all


I have no experience with XSPC but i did start with this and added a second 240 rad and gpu block later.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18965/ex-wat-250/EK_L360_Complete_Triple_120mm_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_EK-KIT_L360.html?tl=g57c607s1949#blank
The pump is quite, the rad is very nice and the overall quality of EK products is amazing. Comes with great compression fittings and the CPU block is awesome. Hell even the packaging is top notch. They didn't cheap out on this kit. i wish it came with the 4.0 pump Ek makes bit the 2.2 is pretty good.

as far as cooling goes. My 4670k is is OCed at 4.8 at 1.35v and on prime95 it hovers around 80c. gaming 50-60c. (that was before i added the second rad). My 780 even at 1.325v and running at 1400 clock never gets over 37c.


----------



## Nark96

Here we have it guys an actual picture










Looks like Zotac finally got rid of that ugly looking orange colour scheme they had going on before







their new design looks a lot like the old MSI Twin Frozr II design.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> I have no experience with XSPC but i did start with this and added a second 240 rad and gpu block later.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18965/ex-wat-250/EK_L360_Complete_Triple_120mm_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_EK-KIT_L360.html?tl=g57c607s1949#blank
> The pump is quite, the rad is very nice and the overall quality of EK products is amazing. Comes with great compression fittings and the CPU block is awesome. Hell even the packaging is top notch. They didn't cheap out on this kit. i wish it came with the 4.0 pump Ek makes bit the 2.2 is pretty good.
> 
> as far as cooling goes. My 4670k is is OCed at 4.8 at 1.35v and on prime95 it hovers around 80c. gaming 50-60c. (that was before i added the second rad). My 780 even at 1.325v and running at 1400 clock never gets over 37c.


wow thanks. I will definitely look into that one too. I just don't really like the small reservoir, as it will be a hard mount to "visibly" see in my 750d. But I will consider that one too. I would just like to get a kit where I have the availability to add my GPUs in a few months, or possibly treat myself to a nice Christmas gift







do you still have the kit? Hoes it treating you?

Also, what 780 blocks are you using. I thinking about getting the xspc blocks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Here we have it guys an actual picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Zotac finally got rid of that ugly looking orange colour scheme they had going on before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their new design looks a lot like the old MSI Twin Frozr II design.


Boo, I liked the orange. It fit well with those Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Boo, I liked the orange. It fit well with those Gigabyte boards.


ehhhh each to their own







to me it just looked ugly as hell haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Its probably not going to be worth it for me to upgrade to the 900 series.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its probably not going to be worth it for me to upgrade to the 900 series.


Not for me either







just really excited to see the true benchmarks once they get released, I don't really buy the rubbish put on VideoCardz etc


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its probably not going to be worth it for me to upgrade to the 900 series.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just really excited to see the true benchmarks once they get released, I don't really buy the rubbish put on VideoCardz etc
Click to expand...

Its a money game they will only feed a little more performance into the card.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its a money game they will only feed a little more performance into the card.


Yeah it actually is, I don't think it'll be a massive jump from the current 700 series GPU's tbh just a very miniscule increase in performance with a lower power consumption


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> wow thanks. I will definitely look into that one too. I just don't really like the small reservoir, as it will be a hard mount to "visibly" see in my 750d. But I will consider that one too. I would just like to get a kit where I have the availability to add my GPUs in a few months, or possibly treat myself to a nice Christmas gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you still have the kit? Hoes it treating you?
> 
> Also, what 780 blocks are you using. I thinking about getting the xspc blocks


Yeah, it's whats running in my rig in my sig. All i did was add a second rad (alpahcool 30mm 240 rad) and a full ek gpu block (EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal ) the kits uses the mid level off the shelf parts so its more of a bundle than a kit.

i do wish the reservoir was bigger. actually trying to get a bigger tube for it which is possible btw.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Yeah, it's whats running in my rig in my sig. All i did was add a second rad (alpahcool 30mm 240 rad) and a full ek gpu block (EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal ) the kits uses the mid level off the shelf parts so its more of a bundle than a kit.
> 
> i do wish the reservoir was bigger. actually trying to get a bigger tube for it which is possible btw.


I really like you're build... I just don't really like the black tubing and small reservoir (of course that can be changed). I think im going to settle on the AX360 kit for now (wont buy RIGHT now, but thats what im leaning toward).

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21642/ex-wat-276/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Photon_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175&id=dPeY8kuu&mv_pc=2547

I really like the medium sized reservoir. Im not going to get the GPU blocks and everything now because that would be $650 total. I want to spend half now, and half later, than in one lump sum.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I really like you're build... I just don't really like the black tubing and small reservoir (of course that can be changed). I think im going to settle on the AX360 kit for now (wont buy RIGHT now, but thats what im leaning toward).
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21642/ex-wat-276/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Photon_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175&id=dPeY8kuu&mv_pc=2547
> 
> I really like the medium sized reservoir. Im not going to get the GPU blocks and everything now because that would be $650 total. I want to spend half now, and half later, than in one lump sum.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


the kit you picked and the ek are some of the highest rated ones out in the market so either way its win win







. kind of just giving you an example of taking a kit and adding to it.

just save some tubing for the gpu and extra rad runs. otherwise remember to buy some later


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey all, I would appreciate your help. Tomorrow, my h100i is being delivered (had to RMA). I absolutely love it, but temps hit about 60c on my 4770k during games at 4.2 using stock voltage (1.13). When I receive it, I'm not planning on opening it, so I can sell it brand new on eBay, or possibly see if one of my friends will want it. Any ways, I want to go all out on a custom loop, and I'm leaning toward the XSPC 360mm kits. I'm new to building computers, and I want to start with a nice "cheap" kit, rather than buying everything separate and spending a fortune. The reason why I'm asking, is because I eventually want to water cool my 2 6GB 780's in SLI, so I could just add them to the loop. I want to go with a 360mm radiator kit, and in a few months, I would like to add two 780 waterblocks and a 240mm radiator. I want to start with the CPU kit first, because I would rather pay for that now, than buying the blocks and spending a fortune at once.
> 
> So far, these are the two kits I'm looking into. I have a Corsair 750d case so the 360mm radiator would fit nicely.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20838/ex-wat-262/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21642/ex-wat-276/XSPC_Raystorm_AX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Photon_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175
> 
> I would prefer the tube reservoir, but other than that, both kits are the same, besides the reservoir.
> 
> How nice and QUITE are the pumps on these? are they up to the challenge of (eventually) dealing with a CPU, and two GTX 780's?
> 
> I have a 10% off coupon that will eventually expire, and I would like to use that on the purchase.
> 
> Thanks all


One reason XSPC is cheap is that they don't do a good job of flushing the flux out (my current thinking) as hoses get cloudy quick.. so currently I'm doing the vinegar/water flush with new kits hoping to stop that..


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One reason XSPC is cheap is that they don't do a good job of flushing the flux out (my current thinking) as hoses get cloudy quick.. so currently I'm doing the vinegar/water flush with new kits hoping to stop that..


What exactly do you mean "cheap" by. Because they are priced right along the EK 360 kit (the ones below $300. And what do you mean by "flushing?" Are you talking about the gunk and leftover plastic inside the radiators before installation. Aren't you suppose to clean them out before installing?


----------



## alancsalt

XSPC kits are "cheap" compared to buying quality individual components. The barbs are short, the clamps basic, the pump/res adequate. EK came later and I have no experience with their kits. So when I say cheap, I mean a less expensive way to start out in watercooling.

Flux is flux.. brazing flux .. call it "gunk" if you wish, but flux is a material applied to the metal surfaces before brazing them together to help the metals bond more efficiently AFAIK. (Nothing to do with plastic) It's something that should be flushed out at the factory, or, if not, then they should tell you to do it in the instructions.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> XSPC kits are "cheap" compared to buying quality individual components. The barbs are short, the clamps basic, the pump/res adequate. EK came later and I have no experience with their kits. So when I say cheap, I mean a less expensive way to start out in watercooling.
> 
> Flux is flux.. brazing flux .. call it "gunk" if you wish, but flux is a material applied to the metal surfaces before brazing them together to help the metals bond more efficiently AFAIK. (Nothing to do with plastic) It's something that should be flushed out at the factory, or, if not, then they should tell you to do it in the instructions.


hey alancsalt, could you give me some advice? Since I already have a Corsair H100i (which I wanted to sell to put toward a CPU kit, then later add GPU blocks), would it be stupid to keep the H100i for the CPU, and do a custom loop just for my two 780's?


----------



## alancsalt

I wouldn't call it stupid. I started off in water with a H50 on an i7-950. Then I started buying XSPC kits. Now playing with individually bought components. Lots of varying opinions on what is "right". Most of us just build our way towards what we want as we can afford it and the more fortunate just buy everything at once. If that's what your budget says.....and half the fun is experimenting..


----------



## SteezyTN

Alright. Thanks







appreciate it. I'll take a few days to see what's best


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

guys. I bought this giant monitor. dell u3014 and I cant seem to make it run at 2560 x1440 using my dvi-d. what cable do I need? hdmi ? display port?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> guys. I bought this giant monitor. dell u3014 and I cant seem to make it run at 2560 x1440 using my dvi-d. what cable do I need? hdmi ? display port?


Display port


----------



## looniam

you have that plugged into the dvi port under the DP and hdmi?


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you have that plugged into the dvi port under the DP and hdmi?


got it now on HDMI. its in 2560 x 1440p. first time I had this big of a monitor and this oc rig. so...stupid questions all the time! hehe...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Display port


Thanks!

thanks both of you fo rthe quick response!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> got it now on HDMI. its in 2560 x 1440p. first time I had this big of a monitor and this oc rig. so...stupid questions all the time! hehe...
> Thanks!
> 
> thanks both of you fo rthe quick response!


Why would you want to run it at 2560x1440P? It's a 2560x1600P monitor.


----------



## looniam

well now ya got me looking . . i just believed there were 2 dvid (dual link ports.) but there isn't. one is single link and the other looks dual link (which ought to support that resolution).

if the dvi port next to the pcb isn't really dual link, well that's very disturbing.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flash back to stock bios and check if its the same, then flash back to our bios, if still the same send me your original stock bios!
> First fill you SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! So we can help you better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


 780bios.zip 269k .zip file


Here goes the bios for both cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

@OccamRazor Wrong thread but i need to know since this card didn't have the original ln2 bios when i got it, Is the original bios and ln2 bios the same with just different stats or are they different bios completely through code.


----------



## benjamen50

So I have two gtx 780s that driver crash or hard freeze the computer during benching on unigine and 3dmark already tried another computer same problem. I can conclude these GPUs are faulty right?

These are gigabyte factory oc'd gtx 780's windforce rev 2.0.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @OccamRazor Wrong thread but i need to know since this card didn't have the original ln2 bios when i got it, Is the original bios and ln2 bios the same with just different stats or are they different bios completely through code.


AFAIK same bios but different settings, same code!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So I have two gtx 780s that driver crash or hard freeze the computer during benching on unigine and 3dmark already tried another computer same problem. I can conclude these GPUs are faulty right?
> These are gigabyte factory oc'd gtx 780's windforce rev 2.0.


If you increase the voltage a bit they wont crash...








Gigabyte have had a lot of cards coming out that crash on stock settings because there is lower than supposed minimum voltage but cant i really tell if its bios related or voltage controller programming fault!
Perhaps its better to RMA the cards, just my 2 cents!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## benjamen50

I've already tried the skynet bios on these 780s on 1.212v didn't really seem to help. The cards work fine in normal use but under constant stress test load that's when it crashes.

Edit: I even tried underclocking or running them individually.

Yeah its rma'd ATM. Got them from my gigabyte sales rep friend. Hopefully I can get a replacement. Not sure how long it will take.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> How do the 780's do in SLI on a 3 monitor setup?
> 
> I have a single 780, and am planning on buying a 880 (980) when they come out. However, I'm also considering buying two more monitors (for a total of 4) and a 2nd 780 instead.
> 
> Do the 780's do well running 4 1080p monitors for gaming. 3 to game on, and one for monitoring. Is 2 780's enough?


Thats how I roll. Well 3 monitors anyway. Runs great! BF4 on Ultra settings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So I have two gtx 780s that driver crash or hard freeze the computer during benching on unigine and 3dmark already tried another computer same problem. I can conclude these GPUs are faulty right?
> 
> These are gigabyte factory oc'd gtx 780's windforce rev 2.0.


there is an issue with the card series in general from gigabyte as i just had that card and it didd similar thing. Gigabyte messed that card up bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @OccamRazor Wrong thread but i need to know since this card didn't have the original ln2 bios when i got it, Is the original bios and ln2 bios the same with just different stats or are they different bios completely through code.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK same bios but different settings, same code!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So I have two gtx 780s that driver crash or hard freeze the computer during benching on unigine and 3dmark already tried another computer same problem. I can conclude these GPUs are faulty right?
> These are gigabyte factory oc'd gtx 780's windforce rev 2.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you increase the voltage a bit they wont crash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte have had a lot of cards coming out that crash on stock settings because there is lower than supposed minimum voltage but cant i really tell if its bios related or voltage controller programming fault!
> Perhaps its better to RMA the cards, just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I know what I need to do when its time to rma rofl.


----------



## Fidelitas

Take a look at the top card - just hitting the market. 6gb EVGA GTX 780TI SC with boost technology. I was very surprised how well it mated with an Asus 3gb GTX 780TI. For a two card SLI on a stock X99 platform, these two gpu's also running bone stock has turned in some impressive 3Dmark Firestrike scores.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Take a look at the top card - just hitting the market. *6gb EVGA GTX 780TI SC* with boost technology. I was very surprised how well it mated with an Asus 3gb GTX 780TI. For a two card SLI on a stock X99 platform, these two gpu's also running bone stock has turned in some impressive 3Dmark Firestrike scores.


wut?

Lol no such thing as a 6GB 780 TI









Curious as to why you paired a 780 6GB with a 780 3GB? Only ask because only 3GB will be usable out of the 6GB on that card since your other card is 3GB.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> XSPC kits are "cheap" compared to buying quality individual components. The barbs are short, the clamps basic, the pump/res adequate. EK came later and I have no experience with their kits. So when I say cheap, I mean a less expensive way to start out in watercooling.
> 
> Flux is flux.. brazing flux .. call it "gunk" if you wish, but flux is a material applied to the metal surfaces before brazing them together to help the metals bond more efficiently AFAIK. (Nothing to do with plastic) It's something that should be flushed out at the factory, or, if not, then they should tell you to do it in the instructions.


ek kit uses off the shelf quality parts. why i picked it over the XSPC


----------



## woomdawg

Here is my latest 3DMark run with my GTX 780 SC ACX's in SLI let's hear your feedback.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Here is my latest 3DMark run with my GTX 780 SC ACX's in SLI let's hear your feedback.


dual 780s? that's weak son.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Here is my latest 3DMark run with my GTX 780 SC ACX's in SLI let's hear your feedback.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Here is my latest 3DMark run with my GTX 780 SC ACX's in SLI let's hear your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dual 780s? that's weak son.
Click to expand...

I hope thats the extreme however I'd suggest upgrading the cpu/ram/mobo to take full advantage of them as this is somebody's single 780: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2489420
and this is my kingpin and i'm only just getting started with that score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633632

you should be higher than these 2 scores and be around say 14000


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I hope thats the extreme however I'd suggest upgrading the cpu/ram/mobo to take full advantage of them as this is somebody's single 780: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2489420
> and this is my kingpin and i'm only just getting started with that score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633632
> 
> you should be higher than these 2 scores and be around say 14000


my single 780 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2695520

cpu holding me back.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I hope thats the extreme however I'd suggest upgrading the cpu/ram/mobo to take full advantage of them as this is somebody's single 780: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2489420
> and this is my kingpin and i'm only just getting started with that score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633632
> 
> you should be higher than these 2 scores and be around say 14000
> 
> 
> 
> my single 780 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2695520
> 
> cpu holding me back.
Click to expand...

thats perfect for not having hyperthreading.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect for not having hyperthreading.


yeah it's great, just maxed out now. card and cpu pretty much OCed the best I could.

always need more power. was thinking of grabbing a 4770k when they are cheaper and hopefully a second 780


----------



## mtbiker033

I decided to see, just in case there was a new bios for my cards but I am using this version:



also, I don't think it's related to the bios, but my cards never downclock, they stay at 1032mhz at all times, I always install the latest drivers and am using 340.52, maybe I should reinstall the driver?

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I decided to see, just in case there was a new bios for my cards but I am using this version:
> 
> 
> 
> also, I don't think it's related to the bios, but my cards never downclock, they stay at 1032mhz at all times, I always install the latest drivers and am using 340.52, maybe I should *reinstall the driver?*
> 
> Thanks!


That and also ( if you are using AfterBurner), delete the VEN_ files inside profiles folder (Afterburner install folder, inside program files (x86) ) and restart AfterBurner!
If they continue stuck, use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html and then re-install drivers again!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That and also ( if you are using AfterBurner), delete the VEN_ files inside profiles folder (Afterburner install folder, inside program files (x86) ) and restart AfterBurner!
> If they continue stuck, use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html and then re-install drivers again!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you! Will try deleting those files now, I definitely use Afterburner (4.0.0).

Is my bios version the latest for my cards?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Thank you! Will try deleting those files now, I definitely use Afterburner (4.0.0).
> 
> Is my bios version the latest for my cards?


I think so, there are not many users that share your cards bios, so, i may be wrong about it!
Where did you get that bios?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think so, there are not many users that share your cards bios, so, i may be wrong about it!
> Where did you get that bios?


From the OP, it's a skyn3t bios

the file name is:

sky780-FTW-Prim-Secondary.zip


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> From the OP, it's a skyn3t bios
> 
> the file name is:
> 
> sky780-FTW-Prim-Secondary.zip


No, you probably mixed up the bios, the bios in the OP is version 80.80.21.00.80, the version you have flashed is 80.80.21.01.80, and that is the Classified bios, although it works in your card as its basically a classy with a few perks less but its better to be flashed with its own bios!
Have you tried the volt mod? Your card has the CHL8318 voltage controller:
Quote:


> *VOLT MOD FOR EVGA FTW with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V* (Does not work with all cards)
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Thats how I roll. Well 3 monitors anyway. Runs great! BF4 on Ultra settings.


Good to know.

I ended up picking up a BenQ XL2420Z (144Hz for when singel screen gaming, 60Hz in surround) here on OCN to use as my middle monitor. It comes in today. I'm just going to use the two 24" I already have as sides. I'll likely pick up a stand that can fully adjust the monitors if the bases bother me. I found one for sub $200 that does just that. I figured I'd wait until I see how they work on stands before buying that though, since I don't want to spend $200 if I don't have to.









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NPEC5A/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I'll get to test out my surround on a single 780 today at least.

I was going to move the the 9xx series of cards, but, I'm thinking I can get a 2nd 780 pretty cheap, and SLI these guys through the 9xx series. I wasn't sure how they held up for 3 monitor 1080p. I have to say, the idea of picking up a used 780 for cheap, or even a new one cheaply when the new cards release is very hard to overlook. I'm now 99% sure that is what I'm going to do. I'd feel like a tool spending over $1k on two 980's when I'll likely be able to get a used 780 for $250 - $300 used, or $350 - $400 new in another week or two (after the new cards launch)... Can't wait.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, you probably mixed up the bios, the bios in the OP is version 80.80.21.00.80, the version you have flashed is 80.80.21.01.80, and that is the Classified bios, although it works in your card as its basically a classy with a few perks less but its better to be flashed with its own bios!
> Have you tried the volt mod? Your card has the CHL8318 voltage controller:
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for your help! I'm going to make sure I have the right bios, then will check the volt mod. I can already use afterburner to get to 1.212v and am on air so I think that's probably best to be safe!

The bios that I flashed said this in the readme:

vBios update 1/18/214

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios

[*] 780-FTW-Primary
[*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
[*] Base core clock 1032Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Evga Precision X
[*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Msi AfterBurner

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios

[*] 780-FTW-Secondary
[*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
[*] Base core clock 1032Mhz
[*] Disabled boost
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Evga Precision X
[*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Msi AfterBurner

best
skyn3t

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club

which matches up with the version I have? seems right? these do have a dual bios switch and honestly can't remember which position (1 or 2) I flashed with this bios, not sure if that could make a difference or not!


----------



## Fidelitas

Please take a look at this screen shot. The two 780TI SC's I am running have not been O'c'd yet. Is this about what they should run stock? How much more could I get out of them on air without risking damaging them? I will be putting in a decent two radiator cooling system very shortly and I am have been waiting until I could get them under water before trying to OC them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Thanks for your help! I'm going to make sure I have the right bios, then will check the volt mod. I can already use afterburner to get to 1.212v and am on air so I think that's probably best to be safe!
> 
> The bios that I flashed said this in the readme:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> vBios update 1/18/214
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios
> 
> [*] 780-FTW-Primary
> [*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1032Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Evga Precision X
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Msi AfterBurner
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW Dual bios
> 
> [*] 780-FTW-Secondary
> [*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1032Mhz
> [*] Disabled boost
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Evga Precision X
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 150% slide 500w >> Msi AfterBurner
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> which matches up with the version I have? seems right? these do have a dual bios switch and honestly can't remember which position (1 or 2) I flashed with this bios, not sure if that could make a difference or not!
Click to expand...

Primary and secondary are the same bios! The bios screenshot you presented is not this bios for sure, this is 80.80.21.*00*.80 and the one in the screenshot is 80.80.21.*01*.80
Anyway i am "cooking" a 780 FTW newer version bios...








Watch your PM box today or tomorrow...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Primary and secondary are the same bios! The bios screenshot you presented is not this bios for sure, this is 80.80.21.*00*.80 and the one in the screenshot is 80.80.21.*01*.80
> Anyway i am "cooking" a 780 FTW newer version bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your PM box today or tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


awesome thank you mate!


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I hope thats the extreme however I'd suggest upgrading the cpu/ram/mobo to take full advantage of them as this is somebody's single 780: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2489420
> and this is my kingpin and i'm only just getting started with that score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633632
> 
> you should be higher than these 2 scores and be around say 14000


That Kingpin of yours if running pretty sweet. I have two 780ti SC's and only hit a 10875 prior to SLI. I was running everything, including my RAM and processor as stock speeds. I have 780's in my 4960x rig and hit low 17's with it prior to adding a third one. I agree, I think his score with two is very low. Something is not exactly right there.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect for not having hyperthreading.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it's great, just maxed out now. card and cpu pretty much OCed the best I could.
> 
> always need more power. was thinking of grabbing a 4770k when they are cheaper and hopefully a second 780
Click to expand...

thats the move though go with DC instead and skip haswell lol.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Please take a look at this screen shot. The two 780TI SC's I am running have not been O'c'd yet. Is this about what they should run stock? How much more could I get out of them on air without risking damaging them? I will be putting in a decent two radiator cooling system very shortly and I am have been waiting until I could get them under water before trying to OC them.


That looks about right to me for non OC. Under water and modded bios you should make the 20k pretty easy, that's my guess.


----------



## looniam

LOL:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2711915


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> I ended up picking up a BenQ XL2420Z (144Hz for when singel screen gaming, 60Hz in surround) here on OCN to use as my middle monitor. It comes in today. I'm just going to use the two 24" I already have as sides. I'll likely pick up a stand that can fully adjust the monitors if the bases bother me. I found one for sub $200 that does just that. I figured I'd wait until I see how they work on stands before buying that though, since I don't want to spend $200 if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NPEC5A/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> I'll get to test out my surround on a single 780 today at least.
> 
> I was going to move the the 9xx series of cards, but, I'm thinking I can get a 2nd 780 pretty cheap, and SLI these guys through the 9xx series. I wasn't sure how they held up for 3 monitor 1080p. I have to say, the idea of picking up a used 780 for cheap, or even a new one cheaply when the new cards release is very hard to overlook. I'm now 99% sure that is what I'm going to do. I'd feel like a tool spending over $1k on two 980's when I'll likely be able to get a used 780 for $250 - $300 used, or $350 - $400 new in another week or two (after the new cards launch)... Can't wait.


Wait... are you calling me a tool? haha jk. But I did spend a lot on my two 780's at launch with hydro copper coolers.. ugggg...

Hey, if youre just going to game on the single monitor then you really dont even need to buy another 780.

And go for the 'Planar' triple monitor stand. it is awesome! I did a lot of research on this. The stands that come with the monitors will drive you batty. they take up all your desk space.

Post pics when you get it set up!

EDIT: just looked at that stand. It does appear to be a good one!


----------



## Chargeit

I was looking at this mount. I wanted to see how it does with the stands before getting it. I can already say, I'm likely to order it in the next day or two.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NPEC5A/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

My monitors are all different and have various mounting locations on the back. The mount I posted above allows for horizontal adjustments of each monitor. That would allow me to line them up right, even if they are different.

I was going to get a 980, until I decided to pick up the new monitor. Think I'll just get a 2nd 780, and wait out the 9xx line to save some cash.


My camera has a hard time with the lights. Notice the custom laptop cooler/CD riser for the one on the left. Can't find that baby in stores or online.

Kind of wishing I made some different monitor purchase now, but, I didn't plan on doing 3 way.

Oh, this BenQ XL2420Z is freaking amazing btw. It shows colors and details I never realized was there. I've always been a monitor cheapskate. Think that's going to change after seeing this sucker.

Once I get it properly setup, I'll make sure to post some pics minus the custom laptop cooler/CD riser.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Hey guys. Im using a dell u3014 now. and, im just wondering these things and some of may have stumbled the answer or already know these:

1. previously used a 20" (1600x900) monitor and set furmark to 2560x1440 (windowed) to test my Apsara (sig rig) for the eventual purchase of the dell u3014. when I was using the 20" my gtx 780 ran with 100fps at 0x msaa while running furmark at those settings. also, I can also run the test with higher clock speeds. 1150mhz + 1650 MHz memory clock using skyn3t's rev. 2 vbios

2. when I tested furmark (2560x1440, 0 x msaa, not full screen) with the real thing Dell U3014. I kept crashing and had to slow down to 1124mhz @ 1150v. to stabilize. results were 55fps.

Question:
1. why do I get different results from the two monitors?
2. I tested over and over. I get the same results. 100fps on the 20" and 55fps with the 30". so, I believe its not the vbios. the voltage of which is only 1.150v (based on what I read about its description) the voltage which is enough for most of the games I play on vsync.
3. I am currently using MSi afterburner and am not able to download Precision X. anybody got a copy that they could share? when I twitched the memory clocks for every 100mhz I input I get around 50mhz in gpu-z. so, definitely MSi AB is not the right tool for adjusting the clock of the vbios.

I am mindful that I have to reinstall the drivers after the flash. I used DDU.

Many thanks and +rep for a detailed and peer approved answer.


----------



## SammyJRandy

I've just bought three msi gaming 780 cards with aqua computer full nickel and glass waterblocks. I may add a fourth later on.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> Hey guys. Im using a dell u3014 now. and, im just wondering these things and some of may have stumbled the answer or already know these:
> 
> 1. previously used a 20" (1600x900) monitor and set furmark to 2560x1440 (windowed) to test my Apsara (sig rig) for the eventual purchase of the dell u3014. when I was using the 20" my gtx 780 ran with 100fps at 0x msaa while running furmark at those settings. also, I can also run the test with higher clock speeds. 1150mhz + 1650 MHz memory clock using skyn3t's rev. 2 vbios
> 
> 2. when I tested furmark (2560x1440, 0 x msaa, not full screen) with the real thing Dell U3014. I kept crashing and had to slow down to 1124mhz @ 1150v. to stabilize. results were 55fps.
> 
> Question:
> 1. why do I get different results from the two monitors?
> 2. I tested over and over. I get the same results. 100fps on the 20" and 55fps with the 30". so, I believe its not the vbios. the voltage of which is only 1.150v (based on what I read about its description) the voltage which is enough for most of the games I play on vsync.
> 3. I am currently using MSi afterburner and am not able to download Precision X. anybody got a copy that they could share? when I twitched the memory clocks for every 100mhz I input I get around 50mhz in gpu-z. so, definitely MSi AB is not the right tool for adjusting the clock of the vbios.
> 
> I am mindful that I have to reinstall the drivers after the flash. I used DDU.
> 
> Many thanks and +rep for a detailed and peer approved answer.


I believe the first monitor you were using was giving you false representation of how it would run @1440 hence the high FPS. 55 FPS @1440 on the Dell sounds about right for a single 780 running on stock voltage. Either adding a second card or flashing the bios + adding water will definitely improve your frame rate.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I believe the first monitor you were using was giving you false representation of how it would run @1440 hence the high FPS. 55 FPS @1440 on the Dell sounds about right for a single 780 running on stock voltage. Either adding a second card or flashing the bios + adding water will definitely improve your frame rate.


hello sir. its under water already. and im hitting 58*c at 10 mins of furmark. I only have an rs240 and a gts120 xflow. so, im expecting minimal and mid range cooling ability. don't want to buy anything anymore for now. its flashed to skyn3t's rev. 2.0 as well.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> hello sir. its under water already. and im hitting 58*c at 10 mins of furmark. I only have an rs240 and a gts120 xflow. so, im expecting minimal and mid range cooling ability. don't want to buy anything anymore for now. its flashed to skyn3t's rev. 2.0 as well.


Since you already flashed the bios and are under water I would increase the voltage a little and that should get your clocks back up to where they were. 58c isn't bad at all considering the cooling you are using but try testing your overclock and temp during game play. Furmark is ok but actual temps and stability during your gaming will give you a MUCH better indication on where you need to be on clock speed/voltage/temps. 1440 will push your card a little harder than the previous monitor but she can handle it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> hello sir. its under water already. and im hitting 58*c at 10 mins of furmark. I only have an rs240 and a gts120 xflow. so, im expecting minimal and mid range cooling ability. don't want to buy anything anymore for now. its flashed to skyn3t's rev. 2.0 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you already flashed the bios and are under water I would increase the voltage a little and that should get your clocks back up to where they were. 58c isn't bad at all considering the cooling you are using but try testing your overclock and temp during game play. Furmark is ok but actual temps and stability during your gaming will give you a MUCH better indication on where you need to be on clock speed/voltage/temps. 1440 will push your card a little harder than the previous monitor but she can handle it.
Click to expand...

to add to this use benches like 3dmark11, firestrike, and unigine heaven to bench as they simulate gaming very well to an extent.


----------



## Speng

Would an ASUS GTX780STRIX 6GB card accept either the *skyn3tEVGA780SC6Gb (bios rev 80.80.58.00.82)* or the *skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4 (bios rev 80.80.21.00.3B)*

Maybe neither. The GK110 revision of the GPU is *B1* and the BIOS version on the card is *80.80.58.00.19(P2083-0025)*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speng*
> 
> Would an ASUS GTX780STRIX 6GB card accept either the *skyn3tEVGA780SC6Gb (bios rev 80.80.58.00.82)* or the *skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4 (bios rev 80.80.21.00.3B)*
> 
> Maybe neither. The GK110 revision of the GPU is *B1* and the BIOS version on the card is *80.80.58.00.19(P2083-0025)*


If you have the strix 6gb send it over so I can have it done asap. I'm home today so I have the time.


----------



## Speng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you have the strix 6gb send it over so I can have it done asap. I'm ho.e today so I have the time.


Sent.

Cheers for having a peek.


----------



## SteezyTN

I have the EVGA 6GB 780, but I cant find where to download the bios where I can get over 1.2v


----------



## brandotip

Couple of things I've been meaning to ask about...

A) I feel like I experience things like z fighting, texture flicker, and poor antialiasing alot in most games I play. I remember this at least starting from when z77 came out and I first purchased this ASrock z77 extreme4 motherboard. Ive always been upgrading individual components and hoping maybe one time Ill find the right component. Ive now upgraded every component in my system except the motherboard and I think maybe the ram. Ive gone through about 4 different hard drives, 2 power supplies, 5 individual graphics cards, 3 processors, 2 operating systems, and a case change with a later watercooling addition. And still this issue persists. Do you guys think something can be stemming from the motherboard? I honestly dont remember if I switched my ram up during this motherboard or my previous one, but this has stumped me for ages. Anyone have any thoughts?

Here are some examples of the graphical anomalies I speak of



















B) I want to take my raid 0 apart and just use two individual 1tb HDD's; so I plan on doing a fresh install of Win 8.1 on my ssd at the same time (switching around sata ports). My issue is that I need to reflash the stock bios onto my card because the bios I am using draws too much voltage (crashes sometimes) without applying a software voltage OC at windows startup... I would kind of like a bios that will be written to naturally pull more voltage without me needing to OC it in AB; is this possible?

C) I have an extra concern too because last week I reflashed my original bios onto my 780 ACX 3A and after DDU'ing the drivers and installing AB (but not applying any overclock) my card was boosting to the 1.325 voltage that i was using before the flash. I was boosting voltage and core speed actually... before ever flashing this card it's max boost was 1228mhz, but after using a custom bios and reflashing the stock bios, the card was able to boost to 1320mhz and 1.325v. <---odd right?

Sorry for the wall of text


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have the EVGA 6GB 780, but I cant find where to download the bios where I can get over 1.2v


First page under rev4 i believe is where you'll find it.


----------



## Chargeit

I've been messing with my single 780 in some surround gaming. Just off the performance of the single one, I can say I no longer have worries about just adding a 2nd 780, over getting two new 980's when they come out.

I haven't hit it up with anything too bad, but, still the games I have played in some cases didn't even require me to drop settings.

I was tempted to pick up a 2nd Asus DCUii on Newegg for $400 today, but, I'm going to be strong and wait. I'd like to get one used for $250 - $300ish. I hope.


----------



## Chargeit

OK, I'm about to order a 2nd 780 from Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779

It's $400 after "MIR", and comes with a game I want. It is also "Iron egg Guarantee", so if it drops in the next 2 weeks I can get the difference. It also comes with a game I want.

Does anyone have any objections in the next few min, because I'm about to buy it.









I need at least two 780's to push these 2 monitors until the 1080's come out.


----------



## SteezyTN

It must be nice living in a state with no tax lol. I'm in Cali, so and I had to pay like $300 in taxes just on my computer


----------



## Chargeit

I pay tax on Amazon. It depends on where their warehouse is. If it's in state, then you have to pay tax., out of state, no tax.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 09/13/2014
*ASUS GTX 780 6GB STRIX OC EDITION*
ready for download at first page.
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> *A*SUS GTX 780 6GB STRIX OC EDITION
> 
> Version 80.80.58.00.19
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 0%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


@Speng keep me update and enjoy the bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speng*
> 
> Sent.
> 
> Cheers for having a peek.


----------



## Chargeit

Forget the bios... Should I buy this second 780? I'm about to spend $400, which is the price of a dang PS4. Not pocket change.


----------



## Chargeit

OK, I'm buying it. If it goes on sale lower in the next two weeks, I'll get the difference back in the best way... Store credit.









*I bought it.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> OK, I'm buying it. If it goes on sale lower in the next two weeks, I'll get the difference back in the best way... Store credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I bought it.


You wont regret it, Sli 780's is the way to go really if you plan on triple screen setup right now. Well @ 1080 that is, 1440 still doable.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> You wont regret it, Sli 780's is the way to go really if you plan on triple screen setup right now. Well @ 1080 that is, 1440 still doable.


I like the way you respond. Yea, it's @ 1080p.









I responded quick, because I have two computers and four monitors surrounding me.







It's easy to keep up with things.


----------



## SLOPOKE

I ran Sli 780's on triple [email protected] and it worked great. Just recently switched to Korean panel 1440. 3 screens was a little too much for me but playing BF4 on it is AWESOME.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I ran Sli 780's on triple [email protected] and it worked great. Just recently switched to Korean panel 1440. 3 screens was a little too much for me but playing BF4 on it is AWESOME.


I swtiched from 120hz surround to an overclocked Qnix. Now just to sell the VG248Qes... I need moar Koreans now!


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I swtiched from 120hz surround to an overclocked Qnix. Now just to sell the VG248Qes... I need moar Koreans now!


/\ This guy knows what I'm talking bout! Qnix 2710LED FTW!


----------



## SteezyTN

Yeah I upgraded to 1440p (ASUS PB278Q), and I wanted to get the extra "punch", so I picked up a second card off eBay. I have the 6GB 780, and I found a 6GB 780 on eBay for $480 including shipping. Evga warranty is the best









Games run great at 1440p with 780 SLI


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I swtiched from 120hz surround to an overclocked Qnix. Now just to sell the VG248Qes... I need moar Koreans now!


what are you selling them for?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> what are you selling them for?


They work just fine, I just don't want the surround experience anymore. I mean, I might use 3 QNIXs in the future, but that would purely be for games that are built for it and when I have cards that could actually run that resolutions. I never really liked landscape, and there is just too much color (for me) with them in portrait which was my desired set up. The bezels and a bunch of other stuff people complained about didn't ever bother me, I just started gaming less and less and for anything but gaming surround can be a pain. It's still can be a major pain for gaming as well though!


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

im so ready to game with a high graphics game and warm up my room with my fully stable graphics card. I plan to buy once everytime im finished with a game. is metro 2033 redux a great game to play?


----------



## Speng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 09/13/2014
> *ASUS GTX 780 6GB STRIX OC EDITION*
> ready for download at first page.
> @Speng keep me update and enjoy the bios


Flash process worked flawlessly. Idle temps went up from ~40C to ~50C with new BIOS.

I wont be OC ing them for a while tho as I have yet to get them on water. I'll make sure to keep you updated once I get around to it.

Cheers for awesome!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> im so ready to game with a high graphics game and warm up my room with my fully stable graphics card. I plan to buy once everytime im finished with a game. is metro 2033 redux a great game to play?


Yap! it is! and also Metro Last Light! Awesome games!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speng*
> 
> Flash process worked flawlessly. Idle temps went up from ~40C to ~50C with new BIOS.
> I wont be OC ing them for a while tho as I have yet to get them on water. I'll make sure to keep you updated once I get around to it.
> Cheers for awesome!


That too high idle temperature! What is ambient temp there in your room? like 35C? And whats with that fan speed 0%?!!?!!?
You want to check that ASAP!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Speng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! it is! and also Metro Last Light! Awesome games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That too high idle temperature! What is ambient temp there in your room? like 35C? And whats with that fan speed 0%?!!?!!?
> You want to check that ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yes, I activated manual fan curve and got the temps down somewhat.

However, when running the gpu-z internal render test I seem to get weird results like the 2nd gpu not doing any work at all or maybe I m just misreading which curve belongs to which heading ...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speng*
> 
> Yes, I activated manual fan curve and got the temps down somewhat.
> 
> However, when running the gpu-z internal render test I seem to get weird results like the 2nd gpu not doing any work at all or maybe I m just misreading which curve belongs to which heading ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


do you know your GPU has *DirectCU with 0dB fan technology* it means no fan spin if you don't turn it on. This is why you have high idle temp. you must select each GPU in your desired OC software and make it spin at least 800 rpm or a bit more to keep it cool if you have a hot room bump it to 1200 rpm to 1500 rpm and see how things goes both fans should be silence not too noise.


----------



## brandotip

Sorry to ask again but a couple pages back I asked 3 questions.. one of which I've dealt with, but I'd really love some insight if anyone has any about the two remaining questions/situations I've got









*A)* I feel like I experience things like z fighting, texture flicker, and poor antialiasing alot in most games I play. I remember this at least starting from when z77 came out and I first purchased this ASrock z77 extreme4 motherboard. Ive always been upgrading individual components and hoping maybe one time Ill find the right component. Ive now upgraded every component in my system except the motherboard and I think maybe the ram. Ive gone through about 4 different hard drives, 2 power supplies, 5 individual graphics cards, 3 processors, 2 operating systems, and a case change with a later watercooling addition. And still this issue persists. Do you guys think something can be stemming from the motherboard? I honestly dont remember if I switched my ram up during this motherboard or my previous one, but this has stumped me for ages. Anyone have any thoughts?

Here are some examples of the graphical anomalies I speak of tongue.gif











*B)* Last week I reflashed my original bios onto my 780 ACX 3A and after DDU'ing the drivers and installing AB (but not applying any overclock) my card was boosting to the 1.325 voltage that i was using before the flash. I was boosting voltage and core speed actually... before ever flashing this card it's max boost was 1228mhz, but after using a custom bios and reflashing the stock bios, the card was able to boost to 1320mhz and 1.325v. <---odd right? thoughts?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They work just fine, I just don't want the surround experience anymore. I mean, I might use 3 QNIXs in the future, but that would purely be for games that are built for it and when I have cards that could actually run that resolutions. I never really liked landscape, and there is just too much color (for me) with them in portrait which was my desired set up. The bezels and a bunch of other stuff people complained about didn't ever bother me, I just started gaming less and less and for anything but gaming surround can be a pain. It's still can be a major pain for gaming as well though!


I mean how much are you selling them for.








two of those would sure be nice flanking my BenQ... But, if I buy anything else right now my ol'lady is going to kill me... Still, would be nice.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I mean how much are you selling them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of those would sure be nice flanking my BenQ... But, if I buy anything else right now my ol'lady is going to kill me... Still, would be nice.


PM me about it.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> PM me about it.


I'd love to, but I don't think I could get away with it. In the last month and a half I've picked up a 4790k, Seasonic X850, that BenQ monitor and another 780. I'm also about to get a mount for my monitors. If my ol'lady saw me get in two more monitors I'd likely wake up the next day missing my favorite bodily extension.

I've got to play it cool for awhile to lessen the wife aggro.

Good news for you is, those monitors seems to sell fairly quick here on "OCN" market.

It would be nice though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'd love to, but I don't think I could get away with it. In the last month and a half I've picked up a 4790k, Seasonic X850, that BenQ monitor and another 780. I'm also about to get a mount for my monitors. If my ol'lady saw me get in two more monitors I'd likely wake up the next day missing my favorite bodily extension.
> 
> I've got to play it cool for awhile to lessen the wife aggro.
> 
> Good news for you is, those monitors seems to sell fairly quick here on "OCN" market.
> 
> It would be nice though.


Seems like you don't have enough wife aggro to me.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Seems like you don't have enough wife aggro to me.


Lol.


----------



## jameyscott

I really do feel you though. Just built a NAS and bought another Qnix...waifu aggro is high ATM.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Just want to share:

flashed Skyn3t's rev. 3 bios on my zotac 1st gen reference card. and I got 58fps on high settings in metro: last light redux


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Cards are different!
> 
> R33 inductors (memory) are burning with mining and folding for long periods of time (months) 24/7!
> 
> 
> 
> All on air, i have yet to confirm if one of them was under water! if you have your cards on air/water open them up and put thermal tape on the R33 inductors! And still no insurances! Take heed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> EDIT: Latest 780 burned in a week time mining undervolted ( 1.050V) ACX cooling! same inductor!


Occam, do you have by chance the pdf of the technical specification of the R33 power inductor?

I found the pdf for the R22 on the Bourns site (https://www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/SRP4012.pdf) but i can't find the R33 one.

*Quick update on my case*

I send my card to the vendor and they contacted Zotac LATM, a Zotac Rep (named Rafael Macias) quoted their warranty term and said that it was caused by an accident, negligence or bad ventilation and Zotac don't take responsibility of that.

The quoted line that he was referring is:
Quote:


> CONDITIONS OF GOODS
> The warranty claim is void if the following is observed:
> - Sabotage, disfigurement or removal of decals or stickers containing product identification information such as model number, serial number or part number.
> - Sabotage, defaces or removes stickers indicating void the warranty in case of breakage.
> - Causes of defects through misuse, failure to follow instructions, improper operation conditions, or unauthorized repairs or modifications.
> - Inability to return the product to the factory settings or delete the changes.
> *- Causes of defects through accidents, acts of God, acts of Nature, neglect, liquid immersion or inadequate ventilation.*
> - Knowingly and willfully attempting to defraud the validity of a claim.


He underscore the one that said the acts of God thing... I'm feeling that Zotac won't replace the burned card... For me it was a inadequate ventilation on the power inductor but it was inadequate because how the stock cooler (3 fans one) don't properly dissipate any of the power inductors...

I'm thinking that it will be just better to see if i can replace the power inductor that burn and both of the resistors.

Thanks


----------



## Speng

Yes, I am aware of the 0db fan thing, but I am not quite certain how to make them spin at 800 rpm as GPU Tweak only gives fan speed in %.

Also, I'm running my cards on skyn3ts modified bios for the 780 STRIX, but for some reason the Core Voltage (mV) slider is disabled. despåite that I have enabled the voltage control etc in AB settings.



Also, verifying if 1.3V is unlocked for AB fails for each of the commands.



Also, all the suggested versions of MSI Afterburner to be used for volt hack doesnt run anymore. They all pop a dialog saying "Some of MSI Afterburner components are expired, missing or corrupted!"


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All,

So I finally decided to install BIOS 3A on my EVGA 780 reference, and the flash was smooth. I tried the MSI hack and can go up to +62/1.212 on the voltage, but that's it. I'm not using the vdroop mod. I noticed a few things:

- My voltage stays constant now, I thought it was supposed to throttle when not in use.

- My Valley scores are about 200 points lower even before the temps start to throttle the card. I did update to the latest driver though when i flashed the BIOS so maybe its the driver.

Anyone got any tips to get the most out of this BIOS, and maybe get it to down-volt again?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SteezyTN

When I water cool my two 6gb 780's and get a bigger PSU, I will flash my bios so I can get over 1.2v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All,
> So I finally decided to install BIOS 3A on my EVGA 780 reference, and the flash was smooth. I tried the MSI hack and can go up to *+62/1.212 on the voltage*, but that's it. I'm not using the vdroop mod. I noticed a few things:
> - My voltage stays constant now, I thought it was supposed to throttle when not in use.
> - My Valley scores are about 200 points lower even before the temps start to throttle the card. I did update to the latest driver though when i flashed the BIOS so maybe its the driver.
> Anyone got any tips to get the most out of this BIOS, and maybe get it to down-volt again?
> Thanks in advance!


Yes its the driver, re-install the display driver!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really do feel you though. Just built a NAS and bought another Qnix...waifu aggro is high ATM.


Yep, that will do it.

I attempted to get mine into tech, but, she's happy with whatever. I built her that gaming rig in my sig, and can't get her to want more... Damned MMO and their low requirements. I can't get her to play anything else.

Maybe I should sneak in there and under clock the CPU and GPU. Damn, looks like you need a new CPU and GPU... Well, I guess I can move to a x99 based system, and put my Z87 in yours.

I'm joking of course... Though now that I think about it.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes its the driver, re-install the display driver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hey Occam, I just finished a build with a new X99 mother board and a 5930K processor, I am running a Corsair AX1200i psu and two (soon to be three) EVGA 780 TI SC's. I have been having problems with my cards in SLI, shutting down the computer while I am bench marking with 3dmark. This evening I tried just running one card and had no problems. I then switched the cards around, and tried running the second card in my first slot without SLI. I experienced the same problem with the computer shutting down. To recap, one of my cards works great the other causes the system to shut down and reboot.

I reflashed the bios on the second card, but the problem still remains. I have been able to get through Firestrike testing by backing off the base clock -20, but it is not 100%. I know that if you were to build two systems with identical model computer processors, often the processors will not perform identically. Is this also true with GPU's? Do you think I may have a bad gpu that I should return to the store I purchased it from? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes its the driver, re-install the display driver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Occam, I just finished a build with a new X99 mother board and a 5930K processor, I am running a Corsair AX1200i psu and two (soon to be three) EVGA 780 TI SC's. I have been having problems with my cards in SLI, shutting down the computer while I am bench marking with 3dmark. This evening I tried just running one card and had no problems. I then switched the cards around, and tried running the second card in my first slot without SLI. I experienced the same problem with the computer shutting down. To recap, one of my cards works great the other causes the system to shut down and reboot.
> 
> I reflashed the bios on the second card, but the problem still remains. I have been able to get through Firestrike testing by backing off the base clock -20, but it is not 100%. I know that if you were to build two systems with identical model computer processors, often the processors will not perform identically. Is this also true with GPU's? Do you think I may have a bad gpu that I should return to the store I purchased it from? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...

exchange it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> Hey Occam, I just finished a build with a new X99 mother board and a 5930K processor, I am running a Corsair AX1200i psu and two (soon to be three) EVGA 780 TI SC's. I have been having problems with my cards in SLI, shutting down the computer while I am bench marking with 3dmark. This evening I tried just running one card and had no problems. I then switched the cards around, and tried running the second card in my first slot without SLI. I experienced the same problem with the computer shutting down. To recap, one of my cards works great the other causes the system to shut down and reboot.
> 
> I reflashed the bios on the second card, but the problem still remains. I have been able to get through Firestrike testing by backing off the base clock -20, but it is not 100%. I know that if you were to build two systems with identical model computer processors, often the processors will not perform identically. Is this also true with GPU's? Do you think I may have a bad gpu that I should return to the store I purchased it from? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, that card is electrically defective! Somehow trips the AX1200i OCP or OVP (Overcurrent and Overvoltage protections)!
Return it if you can ASAP!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Akrozo

Hi,
I haven't found a lot of informations about the overclock of 780 Ghz..

with the help of a friend I tried to OC to 780 Ghz Edition but with poor results ..
or rather, we have tried everything but it seems that there is always instability.

I tried a bit of everything, like +62 on the Core and +39 on the Clock with a boost of 1,202 with 1,189 on the Core and seemed to go well but then I had problems ..
After, I tried +52 , +39, +23 to the Core with Clock +13, +26 ecc ecc but I don't have stable results..(it depends on the games)

I'm looking a stability for values not so much high because i'm not using liquid, only air.

Do you think it would be to try to load the bios of Skyn3t?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akrozo*
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't found a lot of informations about the overclock of 780 Ghz..
> 
> with the help of a friend I tried to OC to 780 Ghz Edition but with poor results ..
> or rather, we have tried everything but it seems that there is always instability.
> 
> I tried a bit of everything, like +62 on the Core and +39 on the Clock with a boost of 1,202 with 1,189 on the Core and seemed to go well but then I had problems ..
> After, I tried +52 , +39, +23 to the Core with Clock +13, +26 ecc ecc but I don't have stable results..(it depends on the games)
> 
> I'm looking a stability for values not so much high because i'm not using liquid, only air.
> 
> Do you think it would be to try to load the bios of Skyn3t?
> 
> Thanks


Read my OC guide in my SIG!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Akrozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my OC guide in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi OccamRazor,
thanks for the reply!
sorry.., but which of the many guides..?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akrozo*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor,
> thanks for the reply!
> sorry.., but which of the many guides..?


This one: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Occam, do you have by chance the pdf of the technical specification of the R33 power inductor?
> I found the pdf for the R22 on the Bourns site (https://www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/SRP4012.pdf) but i can't find the R33 one.
> *Quick update on my case*
> I send my card to the vendor and they contacted Zotac LATM, a Zotac Rep (named Rafael Macias) quoted their warranty term and said that it was caused by an accident, negligence or bad ventilation and Zotac don't take responsibility of that.The quoted line that he was referring is:
> He underscore the one that said the acts of God thing... I'm feeling that Zotac won't replace the burned card... For me it was a inadequate ventilation on the power inductor but it was inadequate because how the stock cooler (3 fans one) don't properly dissipate any of the power inductors...
> I'm thinking that it will be just better to see if i can replace the power inductor that burn and both of the resistors.
> Thanks


That why i always advise to go for EVGA... all others will try to deny RMA with such excuses and i quote: "acts of God..." Come on Zotac.. get real...








Things like these make people talk bad about the brand and diminish sales!
Try this one: http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/87246.pdf

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

sad to see the memory brun like that! just installed my card with an ek block and that was not part of the recommended areas where to place thermal pads. hopefully some form of passive cooling might work for my card. its such a hassle to remove and install thermal pads. good thing is I don't mine and it don't fold either. whew! but, I use zotac. hehe.


----------



## Akrozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This one: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thx.
..but it's very complicated...
I thought that it was necessary only load the new bios ...
I'll try to read the guide but what change from the previous guide?

Hi


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akrozo*
> 
> thx.
> ..but it's very complicated...
> I thought that it was necessary only load the new bios ...
> I'll try to read the guide but what change from the previous guide?
> Hi


Previous? This is the only guide for GK110 GPU i made!

Complicated? Whats complicated about this?
Quote:


> ON AIR - Set your voltage in AB to 1,212v (Remember that with LLC disabled you have an increase of 0.025v ending with 1,24v), prioritize temperature on the Power Limit tab , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C! PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT (More on this later wink.gif)
> Start by increasing +100mhz in the Core Clock tab, leave the memory at +0 for now, go play your favorite game or bench (I advise to use FarCry3 for clock testing along with Metro LL and 3Dmark11 you can use also Tombraider benchmark as many people have said its very stressing (not me! tongue.gif) )
> If you find your new increased clocks are stable through your tests, go ahead and increase another +50mhz to the Core Clock and so on until you crash, freeze or start to have artifacts, then back down 10mhz and test again! REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH, you´ll find that the word stable is dynamic and not static as it will vary from game to game and bench to bench, unless you´re benching and of course you´ll need high memory clocks, but as there is no way to increase memory voltage and depends on memory and your chip´s memory controller your millage will vary!
> Before you start to whine about "Hey what about the 13mhz increments, youre not doing in in the guide!"
> The values i suggest are figurative and you can try the accurate values you want of course, more on the 13mhz here with my Brother´s explanation: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/13800_100#post_21206343
> Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time (I advise to test with Crysis 3, Metro LL) when it starts to give you artifacts back down 50mhz and you got your MAX core with your MAX memory OC,
> Now i MUST emphasise that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card! IF you have a 4K monitor or multi monitor then yes you will see an improvement in smoothness rather increase in FPS, so, OC your core first and after your memory!


Did you start to read the guide at all? Or just looked at it and thought it was complicated?








Overclocking is complicated, you have to learn a lot of things, its not just flash a bios, if you dont want to to, fine! Just leave the card at stock and enjoy the boost nvidia "gives" you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> sad to see the memory brun like that! just installed my card with an ek block and that was not part of the recommended areas where to place thermal pads. hopefully some form of passive cooling might work for my card. its such a hassle to remove and install thermal pads. good thing is I don't mine and it don't fold either. whew! but, I use zotac. hehe.


Go back and put some thermal pads on the [R33] inductors!
If not you might have a "act of God" and you are left with out with a paper weight as zotac wont honor your warranty...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akrozo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This one: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> thx.
> ..but it's very complicated...
> I thought that it was necessary only load the new bios ...
> I'll try to read the guide but what change from the previous guide?
> 
> Hi
Click to expand...

don't worry, it does seem overwhelming but just focus on what step you're doing ATM and it will be a breeze.

1.) flash the appropriate BIOS. i suggest using EZflash. for some reason it took 3 times before it worked for me; didn't flash, just gave me the command prompt again. but the 3rd time was the charm.

2.) download and volt mod afterburner. btw, i don't use a batch file for LLC.EXE but have it pinned to the start menu, nor do i autostart AB @boot. i click on LLC.EXE then start AB. but i am getting ahead of myself.

3.) . . . .holt it . . .thats it.









well, for a start. take it easy and know what you are doing before you do it. after you finished play with you're new toy. i highly suggest not going over 1.200 with the voltage in AB as it will spike to 1.231 ( +.025 and ~.006 at times) while on air.

hope it helped.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go back and put some thermal pads on the [R33] inductors!
> If not you might have a "act of God" and you are left with out with a paper weight as zotac wont honor your warranty...


*hey you!*


----------



## Chargeit

I have a 2nd 780 coming in on Friday. I hadn't thought about it, but, my PSU is a "Seasonic X-850 gold". Should this be enough to run the system? I don't OC my 4790k "yet" because I don't feel like it needs it, I do OC my current 780, but on stock voltages.

I'll do what I need to do, it just sucks because I bought that X-850 a months ago when I had no plans for SLI. I can always find a spot in my house for that X-850, and want to know I have the power to OC the hell out of anything in my system when I decide to.

What do ya'll think, should I be OK with my current PSU, or should I look into moving to the X-1050 or something? I know the X-850 is more then enough to run my system at stock.

I guess I'm just going to move the a X-1050 after I pick up my monitor mount. Kind of sucks since that X-850 is new, and not really needed in my other systems.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *hey you!*


What? Its true! Its not the first time i hear this about zotac, pny or palit etc not honoring their part because of a random defect its always the user fault... Bah! Why do you want a cheaper card if you only have a pseudo warranty?
Quote:


> CONDITIONS OF GOODS
> The warranty claim is void if the following is observed:
> - Sabotage, disfigurement or removal of decals or stickers containing product identification information such as model number, serial number or part number.
> - Sabotage, defaces or removes stickers indicating void the warranty in case of breakage.
> - Causes of defects through misuse, failure to follow instructions, improper operation conditions, or unauthorized repairs or modifications.
> - Inability to return the product to the factory settings or delete the changes.
> - Causes of defects through accidents, *acts of God*, acts of Nature, neglect, liquid immersion or inadequate ventilation.
> - Knowingly and willfully attempting to defraud the validity of a claim.


This is all fine in the company's right to defend their interests but if you take this to the letter it gives them also the right to refuse any RMA they want...








For me EVGA all the way in these matters...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What? Its true! Its not the first time i hear this about zotac, pny or palit etc not honoring their part because of a random defect its always the user fault... Bah! Why do you want a cheaper card if you only have a pseudo warranty?
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


naw wasn't anything like that. sorry posted before finished and got too lazy to edit









been thinking about getting a backplate and using thermal tape over the back of the vrms. since i think you mentioned doing that yourself i got a few Qs:

what thickness of tape would be a good choice?

should i remove the plastic on the back plate:


and apply the tape there?


----------



## JWak-1

Hello all, wanted to run this by you guys before I send off for RMA. But I think my EVGA GTX780 SC ACX is on its way out











I was playing BF3, when both my screens went white (Teamspeak audio still worked) so I reset my PC, and it failed to boot multiple times. Eventually it did boot, but it took a long time to do so and I was greeted with artifacts like you see above along with multiple video related errors in event viewer and of course nvidia control panel/geforce experience not recognizing the card properly.

I've been on the same driver since it was released in late July (340.52) and this has only just happened now.

Any words of advice?

Edit: I know my sig says 1201mhz, but I run the card stock 24/7, that was just a benchmark run.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Hello all, wanted to run this by you guys before I send off for RMA. But I think my EVGA GTX780 SC ACX is on its way out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing BF3, when both my screens went white (Teamspeak audio still worked) so I reset my PC, and it failed to boot multiple times. Eventually it did boot, but it took a long time to do so and I was greeted with artifacts like you see above along with multiple video related errors in event viewer and of course nvidia control panel/geforce experience not recognizing the card properly.
> 
> I've been on the same driver since it was released in late July (340.52) and this has only just happened now.
> 
> Any words of advice?
> 
> Edit: I know my sig says 1201mhz, but I run the card stock 24/7, that was just a benchmark run.


From what the pic tells me RIP ACX . RMA time. Evga will honor they policy just relax and start the RMA processes.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> From what the pic tells me RIP ACX . RMA time. Evga will honor they policy just relax and start the RMA processes.


Cheers







I'm relaxed (sort of) haha.

I tried doing an RMA, but said I needed a ticket number, so I've started that process. Hopefully hear back from them soon.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm relaxed (sort of) haha.
> 
> I tried doing an RMA, but said I needed a ticket number, so I've started that process. Hopefully hear back from them soon.


They won't let you down EVGA is a top noch company and good reputation. You want to see it go to the first page and see the owners club list 90% is EVGA.

@EVGA-JacobF


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm relaxed (sort of) haha.
> 
> I tried doing an RMA, but said I needed a ticket number, so I've started that process. Hopefully hear back from them soon.


EVGA = best RMA process ever.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> They won't let you down EVGA is a top noch company and good reputation. You want to see it go to the first page and see the owners club list 90% is EVGA.
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> EVGA = best RMA process ever.


I've heard lots of good stories about EVGA support (and some not so good stories about ASUS support).

Here's hoping I get another B1 780, I loved this card, got a little heart-broken :'(

Thanks for the reassurance, means a lot with something so expensive.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

I come from a time and place when RMA doesn't exist. so, minding limitations is the key to long term longevity. thanks skyn3t! now flashed to Rev. 3! hahaha!


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

I have a question regarding the EVGA GTX 780 Backplate. I was wondering if it is safe to add this tape: 3M General Purpose Vinyl Tape to the backplate directly over the EVGA logo. This way, the EVGA will be emblazoned with an opaque white giving it nice contrast against the black.

My concerns are that this could be a fire hazard, it will reduce ventilation, or the tape will come undone during excessive heat and destroy my GPU.

Anyone have experience with adding some color to their EVGA Backplate? How did you go about doing this?


----------



## skyn3t

bah this is the best i can get Gdoc is pissing me off. darn thing won't let me post it as live .


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> bah this is the best i can get Gdoc is pissing me off. darn thing won't let me post it as live .


No Asus?


----------



## benjamen50

My new GTX780s coming in this week or next week, hopefully it isn't another defective GPU like my previous Gigabyte GTX 780's... I heard from my gigabyte sales rep friend and he said one of the cards were definitely faulty but the other one is still testing (not sure why).

I guess theres no point trying to overclock two gtx 780s on a 700W power supply.


----------



## Fidelitas

Take a look at the physics score on this test result. Both my processor and 780ti are running stock settings. My X79 system running three 780SC's barely broke in to the 18,000's for physics score. This is just one card on a system running the new 5960X.


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> I have a question regarding the EVGA GTX 780 Backplate. I was wondering if it is safe to add this tape: 3M General Purpose Vinyl Tape to the backplate directly over the EVGA logo. This way, the EVGA will be emblazoned with an opaque white giving it nice contrast against the black.
> 
> My concerns are that this could be a fire hazard, it will reduce ventilation, or the tape will come undone during excessive heat and destroy my GPU.
> 
> Anyone have experience with adding some color to their EVGA Backplate? How did you go about doing this?


why not just get colored backplate from EK


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> why not just get colored backplate from EK


with water cooling theres almost no need to worry. but, if its air cooled...if you get the wrong voltages. I don't know. a system malfunction leading to fire is an unique trait of an overheated malfunctioning gpu. but, I doubt it can cause the back plate to reach red hot temps enough to burn the tape in the first place...


----------



## OccamRazor

As i noticed many users expressing doubts about the VRM's and power phases i decided to make an article about it:
Quote:


> "VRM's are basically made of the 3 basic electronic components, actually they are 4 but one is not used here, marked red in the figure, but not only VRM's are made solely on these components, there are more but that is another story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacitors,Inductors and Resistances! All are present in a Power Phase or Power Decoupling and Capacitance Unit!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cross section of the 780Ti VRM's composed by 6 phase for the core plus 2 phases for the memory
> 
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> Now look at a proper VRM power section:
> 
> 
> 
> *CAPACITORS*
> 
> A capacitor appears as a *short circuit to AC*
> A capacitor stores energy in the form of voltage, E=1/2CV2
> A capacitors preserves voltage by storing energy in an electric field
> Capacitors are widely used to clean up a power supply line, i.e. remove noise or ripple at (higher) frequencies
> You can easily make a capacitor from two pieces of aluminum foil and a piece of paper
> 
> LIKE A WATER TOWER
> One way to visualize the action of a capacitor is to imagine it as a water tower hooked to a pipe. A water tower "stores" water pressure -- when the water system pumps produce more water than a town needs, the excess is stored in the water tower. Then, at times of high demand, the excess water flows out of the tower to keep the pressure up. A capacitor stores electrons in the same way and can then release them later.
> 
> *A capacitor can block DC voltage*. If you hook a small capacitor to a battery, then no current will flow between the poles of the battery once the capacitor charges. However, *any alternating current (AC) signal flows through a capacitor unimpeded*. That's because the capacitor will charge and discharge as the alternating current fluctuates, making it appear that the alternating current is flowing.
> 
> 
> 
> *INDUCTORS*
> 
> An inductor appears as a *short circuit to DC*
> An inductor stores Electrical energy in terms of current, E=1/2LI2
> An inductor is about as simple as an electronic component can get, it is simply a coil of wire.
> An inductor preserves current by storing energy in a magnetic field
> An inductor is characterized by its inductance, the ratio of the voltage to the rate of change of current, which has units of henry (symbol H)
> 
> THINK ABOUT WATER...
> One way to visualize the action of an inductor is to imagine a narrow channel with water flowing through it, and a heavy water wheel that has its paddles dipping into the channel. Imagine that the water in the channel is not flowing initially.
> Now you try to start the water flowing. The paddle wheel will tend to prevent the water from flowing until it has come up to speed with the water. If you then try to stop the flow of water in the channel, the spinning water wheel will try to keep the water moving until its speed of rotation slows back down to the speed of the water. An inductor is doing the same thing with the flow of electrons in a wire , an inductor resists a change in the flow of electrons.
> They are used to *block the flow of AC current while allowing DC to pass*; inductors designed for this purpose are called chokes!
> A capacitor is characterized by a single constant value for its capacitance. The SI unit of capacitance is the farad (F)
> 
> 
> 
> *RESISTANCES*
> 
> Resistor is an electrical component that reduces the electric current.
> The resistor's ability to reduce the current is called resistance and is measured in units of ohms (symbol: Ω).
> If we make an analogy to water flow through pipes, the resistor is a thin pipe that reduces the water flow.
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up:
> 
> Capacitors are widely used to clean up a power supply line, i.e. remove noise or ripple at (higher) frequencies. Inductors are used in switching power supplies where a relatively constant current is passed through an inductor. A switching power supply works in that a switch is opened and closed very quickly. When the switch is closed, the inductor is 'charged'. When the switch is open, the energy is drawn from the inductor into the load. Usually such a power supply is being decoupled with a capacitor to create a stable power supply line.
> Our graphics cards are basically not much else than this. Its the main chips and the routing between them, and most other components are power supply or a little bit of interfacing between chips or connectors."


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> naw wasn't anything like that. sorry posted before finished and got too lazy to edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been thinking about getting a backplate and using thermal tape over the back of the vrms. since i think you mentioned doing that yourself i got a few Qs:
> what thickness of tape would be a good choice?
> should i remove the plastic on the back plate:
> 
> and apply the tape there?


Yes remove the plastic, and the height will differ across the area to cover as you have several places with different clearances (some places more than 2.5mm IIRC), just make sure the thermal tape is making contact with the backplate!
(to make sure just put a very small ball of thermal compound on the thermal tape and put the backplate in place, then remove it and see if the thermal compound made a smudge in the back plate meaning it was in contact with it!)



In this area!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes remove the plastic, and the height will differ across the area to cover as you have several places with different clearances (some places more than 2.5mm IIRC), just make sure the thermal tape is making contact with the backplate!
> (to make sure just put a very small ball of thermal compound on the thermal tape and put the backplate in place, then remove it and see if the thermal compound made a smudge in the back plate meaning it was in contact with it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


tnx friend!









i was just wondering about the thermal resistance of tape and whether or not i can stack two thinner pieces where the gaps are larger and ran across this:




yes, i even find documentaries entertaining if anyone is wondering.


----------



## PinkoTheCommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes remove the plastic, and the height will differ across the area to cover as you have several places with different clearances (some places more than 2.5mm IIRC), just make sure the thermal tape is making contact with the backplate!
> (to make sure just put a very small ball of thermal compound on the thermal tape and put the backplate in place, then remove it and see if the thermal compound made a smudge in the back plate meaning it was in contact with it!)
> 
> 
> 
> In this area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


What is a good brand of thermal tape that you would recommend for this particular add-on? I might do the same with my 780 + Backplate. By the way, thank you very much for that write up on VRMs, so easy to understand and with placed pictures, just perfect. +Rep.


----------



## waltercaorle

hi Occamrazor, do you remember me ... I need a great pleasure ... ok with overvolt / overclock, but now I've done all the test bench I needed.
Now I would like to be quiet without the msi ab and other applications ... I wanted to try nv tweaker but I'm afraid to brick ...
I would like to have a bios with

gpu 1150 no boost
mem 6800
pl 120% (if possible)

Asus gtx 780 dc2 Version 80.80.21.00.3B
thanks and sorry for my english ..... walter


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi Occamrazor, do you remember me ... I need a great pleasure ... ok with overvolt / overclock, but now I've done all the test bench I needed.
> Now I would like to be quiet without the msi ab and other applications ... I wanted to try nv tweaker but I'm afraid to brick ...
> I would like to have a bios with
> 
> gpu 1150 no boost
> mem 6800
> pl 120% (if possible)
> 
> Asus gtx 780 dc2 Version 80.80.21.00.3B
> thanks and sorry for my english ..... walter


You can do it by setting PX or AB on boot. No need the extra work on bios. Some GPU when clocked to 1150mhz "on a modded bios jumps to 1.212v automatically" you don't want that high voltage at 1150mhz.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You can do it by setting PX or AB on boot. No need the extra work on bios. Some GPU when clocked to 1150mhz "*on a modded bios jumps to 1.212v automatically*" you don't want that high voltage at 1150mhz.


I did not know... I wanted those values just because Im good with 1.15v...
I will set AB on startup....
thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkoTheCommi*
> 
> What is a good brand of thermal tape that you would recommend for this particular add-on? I might do the same with my 780 + Backplate. By the way, thank you very much for that write up on VRMs, so easy to understand and with placed pictures, just perfect. +Rep.


Thanks! there is little difference in all thermal tapes out there, use what you have closer to you ( not some chinese brand though)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> hi Occamrazor, do you remember me ... I need a great pleasure ... ok with overvolt / overclock, but now I've done all the test bench I needed.
> Now I would like to be quiet without the msi ab and other applications ... I wanted to try nv tweaker but I'm afraid to brick ...
> I would like to have a bios with
> gpu 1150 no boost
> mem 6800
> pl 120% (if possible)
> Asus gtx 780 dc2 Version 80.80.21.00.3B
> thanks and sorry for my english ..... walter


What my brother just said above Walter, you can have what you want without bios mod as a profile in PrecisionX or afterburner!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mrgamer81

Hi all, i just sold my two 290x and now i am going back to nvidia. I have been looking at evga gtx 780 Hydro copper sli or gtx 780ti phantom sli. Which one should i get? Is gtx 780 ti worth the extra money?


----------



## SLOPOKE

You guys see the deal they're having on newegg for a EVGA ACX 780 superclocked? $399 after rebate....I hate price drops, cost me $1500 for two superclocked 780's over a year ago.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Hi all, i just sold my two 290x and now i am going back to nvidia. I have been looking at evga gtx 780 Hydro copper sli or gtx 780ti phantom sli. Which one should i get? Is gtx 780 ti worth the extra money?


I would expect the 970/980 . the ad should be tomorrow. end of the month in stores ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What my brother just said above Walter, you can have what you want without bios mod as a profile in PrecisionX or afterburner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


hi...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Hi all, i just sold my two 290x and now i am going back to nvidia. I have been looking at evga gtx 780 Hydro copper sli or gtx 780ti phantom sli. Which one should i get? Is gtx 780 ti worth the extra money?


Get EVGA! Wait for 980 release so prices will drop for 700 series!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Chargeit

I picked up a 2nd DCU ii for $399 after "MIR" with the new borderlands game. I would of loved to try out one of those super clocked "EVGA" or something, but, I already have one DCUii, and Asus mobo... Can't have a different card messing up the look of my rig. I do have a MSI 750 ti in there for Physx right now, but will be pulling that, and it was always meant to be a temp solution.



Can't wait to get that 2nd card in there, and remove that 750 ti under my current one.







I'm thinking soon I'm going to get some custom sleeve extension also, and really ice that sucker out. The current PSU connections are eyesores.

*I got my card off of Newegg. It has that "Iron egg" guarantee. So, if the price drops in 2 weeks, I can get the difference.


----------



## tango bango

I am still waiting for the 970/980 cards, but for grins and giggles how are these cards? I was going to get the sapphire vapor x r9 290, but with the bad reviews and RMAs I don't know.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I am still waiting for the 970/980 cards, but for grins and giggles how are these cards? I was going to get the sapphire vapor x r9 290, but with the bad reviews and RMAs I don't know.


You need to wait, we will know something in a day or two about price and perf.


----------



## FlyingSolo

What's the best driver at the moment for the 780 am using 335.23


----------



## looniam

either the *340.76 DEV or 340.72* icafe (sorry forgot which)
METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
9/7/2014 4:58:35 PM
Preset 0
Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;

Average Results
Average Framerate: *42.00*
Max. Framerate: 78.24
Min. Framerate: 6.34

*340.82 DEV*
METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
9/17/2014 12:13:12 AM
Preset 0
Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;

Average Results
Average Framerate: *45.33*
Max. Framerate: 83.24
Min. Framerate: 7.49

both at 1164 core clock, i leave the vram alone.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

yeah. that SSAA sure puts a heavy toll on any single gpu. setup. I turned off SSAA on my 2k monitor and with 1137mhz at high setting. I get 59fps. but, with SSAA on at even medium settings. It slows down to a crawl. one time I even experienced 15fps average on the M:LL redux benchmark. settings were maxxed out that time.


----------



## Akrozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Previous? This is the only guide for GK110 GPU i made!
> 
> Complicated? Whats complicated about this?
> Did you start to read the guide at all? Or just looked at it and thought it was complicated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking is complicated, you have to learn a lot of things, its not just flash a bios, if you dont want to to, fine! Just leave the card at stock and enjoy the boost nvidia "gives" you!


@looniam

Thanks guys,
now i'm trying to do the tests and for 1.202 Mhz Core i need 1.212V.
At the moment it seem to be stable ( 1 hour play a game).
I'd like to try 1.215 Mhz with core at 1.212V...
hey oh let's go!


----------



## max883




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akrozo*
> 
> @looniam
> 
> Thanks guys,
> now i'm trying to do the tests and for 1.202 Mhz Core i need 1.212V.
> At the moment it seem to be stable ( 1 hour play a game).
> I'd like to try 1.215 Mhz with core at 1.212V...
> hey oh let's go!


Keep us updated of your OC adventures!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*


I love that system.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Akrozo*
> 
> @looniam
> 
> Thanks guys,
> now i'm trying to do the tests and for 1.202 Mhz Core i need 1.212V.
> At the moment it seem to be stable ( 1 hour play a game).
> I'd like to try 1.215 Mhz with core at 1.212V...
> hey oh let's go!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated of your OC adventures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

@Akrozo

yes please do. you seem to be getting the hang of it.

fyi, when you update drivers, be prepared to try your overclocks again. some drivers allow better or worse OCing than others.


----------



## woomdawg

After a little tweaking I got a bit better of a score. I know my chipset and cpu are holding back but I can not upgrade right now. Both my 780's are on air as well.


----------



## Fidelitas

Check out what a 5960X with a single 780TI SC will do, with a little oc'ing on the processor and stock speeds on the card. I had to bump the vcore up to 1.325 to break the 4.3 wall. But a 4.5 125 strap, 3666mhz on the RAM, my temps are staying in the mid to high 60's. Check out the physics score on this 3DMark Firestrike. I can't wait until I get my 2 new cards and my other 780ti back from RMA.


----------



## Fidelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> After a little tweaking I got a bit better of a score. I know my chipset and cpu are holding back but I can not upgrade right now. Both my 780's are on air as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That 780 is running great. Your doing that on air?


----------



## hypespazm

So i started getting blue screens and now im seeing artifacts in my unigine valley benchmark they are white artifacts and missing tile . another thing is that mostly other games run good until the crash... its called system security check failure or something like that ive gotten other bsod's but the codes arent coming up in my bluescreen viewer. my gtx 780 is the modded bios for evga SC reference.


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fidelitas*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That 780 is running great. Your doing that on air?


GPU's are on air CPU is under water


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> I love that system.


Ha like a retro 90s big crazy wattage stereo ..


----------



## SteezyTN

So the new 980 is being released soon. I had my 780 since this February, and I added a second (used) last month. That's $1100 in GPU's. Is the jump really worth it? I'm thinking about keeping my 780's till at least when the 3 year warranty is over.


----------



## djthrottleboi

@OccamRazor and @skyn3t the 980 boasts that it boosts to 1.225v http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/21 does this mean the driver let up to 1.225 and i Can set it in the bios for my kingpin?


----------



## crun

Are there any reliable tests, comparing GTX 780 OC'ed to about 1200MHz+ boost (I suppose you can call it below average for a B1 chip) to GTX 970 OC to 1400-1500MHz?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @OccamRazor and @skyn3t the 980 boasts that it boosts to 1.225v http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/21 does this mean the driver let up to 1.225 and i Can set it in the bios for my kingpin?


The 970/980 can over boost to (-+)1,26V by driver specs:



But its driver voltage locked and there is no I2C access to the voltage controller!
No, its driver specific, so, your KPE can't go above 1,212V by driver set, only with voltage tool!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Are there any reliable tests, comparing GTX 780 OC'ed to about 1200MHz+ boost (I suppose you can call it below average for a B1 chip) to GTX 970 OC to 1400-1500MHz?


Think of it like this: (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
Take this as an estimate guess based on known tests, i will post some results later on!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So the new 980 is being released soon. I had my 780 since this February, and I added a second (used) last month. That's $1100 in GPU's. Is the jump really worth it? I'm thinking about keeping my 780's till at least when the 3 year warranty is over.


Side grade for people that have volt mod enabled cards! My opinion of course!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> No, you probably mixed up the bios, the bios in the OP is version 80.80.21.00.80, the version you have flashed is 80.80.21.01.80, and that is the Classified bios, although it works in your card as its basically a classy with a few perks less but its better to be flashed with its own bios!
> Have you tried the volt mod? Your card has the CHL8318 voltage controller:
> Quote:
> VOLT MOD FOR EVGA FTW with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V (Does not work with all cards)
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I just tried to unlock the more voltage control and I don't think it worked. I closed Afterburner and found I have two profile files, I opened them, added the lines, saved them both, and now started afterburner and my voltage control slider is gone?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Primary and secondary are the same bios! The bios screenshot you presented is not this bios for sure, this is 80.80.21.*00*.80 and the one in the screenshot is 80.80.21.*01*.80
> Anyway i am "cooking" a 780 FTW newer version bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your PM box today or tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I just installed the new geforce driver 344.11 and you can see in this pic after restarting, my clocks dropped to 324mhz but immediately came back up to the 1032 base in the bios I'm using:


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> snip
> 
> Think of it like this: (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) GTX[email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> Take this as an estimate guess based on known tests, i will post some results later on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


From the benchmarks i saw, i tend to agree with your quoted comment.
Looking fwd to read your results


----------



## hypespazm

so can anyone help me with and answer as to why im getting artifacts in uninge valley benchmark? these started pretty recently? could it be a messed up card or a messed up bios?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> so can anyone help me with and answer as to why im getting artifacts in uninge valley benchmark? these started pretty recently? could it be a messed up card or a messed up bios?


It's the previous 2 sets of drivers. Try the very latest that came out today. that should clear it up.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It's the previous 2 sets of drivers. Try the very latest that came out today. that should clear it up.


how sure are you about this? I just installed a 7950 in my rig to test out and see if it was the rig or the video card... so far its all good now im using the DDU to uninstall the things i just installed


----------



## Chargeit

OK, I got my 2nd 780 in today.

I have to wait until I'm off of work to install it, but, I'm thinking about adding two of these and their own closed loops to water cool them so that I can voltage unlock them.

NZXT Kraken
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146037&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-VGA+Cooling-_-N82E16835146037&gclid=CI-P05DC7cACFSpo7AodvXgA9Q

Now these don't cover the VRM from what I can tell, is this viable?

If no, what are some water cooling options. I have two of the Asus DCUii 780's, which are non-reference PCB. From what I understand, normal blocks won't work with them, so my options are limited.

If I'm boned on proper VRM cooling, I'll likely still get something like the Kraken just to manage the temps for the dual cards.

I'm more worried about water cooling my GPU then CPU. I don't oc my 4790k right now, and will likely upgrade long before that becomes an issue. I guess having proper water cooling in place for that time isn't bad, but, main concern now are the gpu.


----------



## dexgen

I'm trying to return my 780 for a 980 since it's less than a month old and I can return it for free. Just wondering what steps I should take to do the RMA properly.

What I have done so far is basically reflashed the backup.rom (after renaming to X.rom using ezflash) and then done an nvflash --protecton on the card. Is there anything else I need to do to bring it back to stock settings?

Specifically I didn't understand if the volt mod procedure was only computer/software side or if it affected the card and if I need to do something to undo the effects of that mod.

Thanks!
D


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> I'm trying to return my 780 for a 980 since it's less than a month old and I can return it for free. Just wondering what steps I should take to do the RMA properly.
> 
> What I have done so far is basically reflashed the backup.rom (after renaming to X.rom using ezflash) and then done an nvflash --protecton on the card. Is there anything else I need to do to bring it back to stock settings?
> 
> Specifically I didn't understand if the volt mod procedure was only computer/software side or if it affected the card and if I need to do something to undo the effects of that mod.
> 
> Thanks!
> D


Its back to stock!







the soft volt mod is software only!








If its EVGA you wont have to do a thing as EVGA doesn't consider bios flashing as a warranty deal breaker!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dexgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its back to stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the soft volt mod is software only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its EVGA you wont have to do a thing as EVGA doesn't consider bios flashing as a warranty deal breaker!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Sweet thanks! I just hope that the period of time without a card won't kill me! I'm waiting to buy the EVGA 980 with ACX 2.0 card which might not come for a few weeks.

From what I've read, 980 has great potential for overclocking but it still throttles because of heat so I want to buy the version with the best air cooling. Any ideas?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dexgen*
> 
> Sweet thanks! I just hope that the period of time without a card won't kill me! I'm waiting to buy the EVGA 980 with ACX 2.0 card which might not come for a few weeks.
> 
> From what I've read, 980 has great potential for overclocking but it still throttles because of heat so I want to buy the version with the best air cooling. Any ideas?


Go with EVGA! Always! Best after purchase policy!








ACX might not be the best of the best but its very good in what it does! just set a higher fan curve and it will be ok!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> how sure are you about this? I just installed a 7950 in my rig to test out and see if it was the rig or the video card... so far its all good now im using the DDU to uninstall the things i just installed


I'm pretty certain. I started seeing them 2 driver versions back, and they went away today when I installed the new ones. We are talking about flashing patches of landscape?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'm pretty certain. I started seeing them 2 driver versions back, and they went away today when I installed the new ones. We are talking about flashing patches of landscape?


yeah it was that i fixed it from getting those flashing textures with simple driver update but im still getting bsod







idk what to do because nirsoft bluescreenviewer isnt picking up the codes... it say system_kernel_check_failure


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, setup in SLI. Nice hot and loud. Yea, time to water cool.


----------



## reset1101

Hi all,

I have started to OC my 2 MSI GTX780 Gaming today, already flashed skyn3t bios for them. And a weird thing happens, so I ask for your help and knowledge.

In the MSI Afterburner I have just moved the Power Limit to 200%, the maximum it allows, and im currently playing with +115 core clock. And this happens:

One of them has 74,2%.ASIC. It remains at 1.15v.
The other one has 63.8% ASIC. It jumps to 1.175v.

Is there any sens on this voltage increase from one card to the other if I havent changed any parameters regarding voltages? Will it have todo with its lower ASIC and needing more power for the same frequency?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for

780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because

wont be that much slower either!
And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to

stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because

they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance,

reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!

(AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]



No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to

1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!








Red: Missing power phases (2)
Purple: 4 power phases for the core
Green: 1 power phase for the memory
Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card

Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in

your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!









Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!!

it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?









Just my 2 cents!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have started to OC my 2 MSI GTX780 Gaming today, already flashed skyn3t bios for them. And a weird thing happens, so I ask for your help and knowledge.
> 
> In the MSI Afterburner I have just moved the Power Limit to 200%, the maximum it allows, and im currently playing with +115 core clock. And this happens:
> 
> One of them has 74,2%.ASIC. It remains at 1.15v.
> The other one has 63.8% ASIC. It jumps to 1.175v.
> 
> Is there any sense on this voltage increase from one card to the other if I havent changed any parameters regarding voltages? Will it have todo with its lower ASIC and needing more power for the same frequency?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


First of all get that limiter down to 100% and only increase it by 10% increments if you see stutters or frame drops in games, if you leave the TDP that high a current peak can burn your card!
There is the absolute sense that all cards require different voltages to work and that is outside of control for us, so, yes its normal to have different voltages for each card, only means that one card requires more voltage than the other because it has more leakage!
The ASIC values are a representation of the leakage values, the higher ASIC the less leakage the GPU will have and less volts requires to maintain the same clocks!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @OccamRazor and @skyn3t the 980 boasts that it boosts to 1.225v http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/21 does this mean the driver let up to 1.225 and i Can set it in the bios for my kingpin?
> 
> 
> 
> The 970/980 can over boost to (-+)1,26V by driver specs:
> 
> 
> 
> But its driver voltage locked and there is no I2C access to the voltage controller!
> No, its driver specific, so, your KPE can't go above 1,212V by driver set, only with voltage tool!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Are there any reliable tests, comparing GTX 780 OC'ed to about 1200MHz+ boost (I suppose you can call it below average for a B1 chip) to GTX 970 OC to 1400-1500MHz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of it like this: (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> Take this as an estimate guess based on known tests, i will post some results later on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So the new 980 is being released soon. I had my 780 since this February, and I added a second (used) last month. That's $1100 in GPU's. Is the jump really worth it? I'm thinking about keeping my 780's till at least when the 3 year warranty is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Side grade for people that have volt mod enabled cards! My opinion of course!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Just trying to be lazy and not have to use software by setting as much in the bios as possible. its cool that it can't cause i'm running 1.36v according to the dmm anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for
> 
> 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because
> 
> wont be that much slower either!
> And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to
> 
> stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because
> 
> they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance,
> 
> reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!
> 
> (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to
> 
> 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in
> 
> your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!!
> 
> it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Suxx to be maxwell or higher considering removing the voltage control and not letting us oc the way we want takes the fun out of having the gpu. Glad I got one of the best clockers of the last soft mod and bios modding generation. from here on out it will be modified drivers for maxwell and on.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First of all get that limiter down to 100% and only increase it by 10% increments if you see stutters or frame drops in games, if you leave the TDP that high a current peak can burn your card!
> There is the absolute sense that all cards require different voltages to work and that is outside of control for us, so, yes its normal to have different voltages for each card, only means that one card requires more voltage than the other because it has more leakage!
> The ASIC values are a representation of the leakage values, the higher ASIC the less leakage the GPU will have and less volts requires to maintain the same clocks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Can someone post a link for skynet gtx 780 sc bios please


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First of all get that limiter down to 100% and only increase it by 10% increments if you see stutters or frame drops in games, if you leave the TDP that high a current peak can burn your card!
> There is the absolute sense that all cards require different voltages to work and that is outside of control for us, so, yes its normal to have different voltages for each card, only means that one card requires more voltage than the other because it has more leakage!
> The ASIC values are a representation of the leakage values, the higher ASIC the less leakage the GPU will have and less volts requires to maintain the same clocks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone post a link for skynet gtx 780 sc bios please
Click to expand...

first page.


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First of all get that limiter down to 100% and only increase it by 10% increments if you see stutters or frame drops in games, if you leave the TDP that high a current peak can burn your card!
> There is the absolute sense that all cards require different voltages to work and that is outside of control for us, so, yes its normal to have different voltages for each card, only means that one card requires more voltage than the other because it has more leakage!
> The ASIC values are a representation of the leakage values, the higher ASIC the less leakage the GPU will have and less volts requires to maintain the same clocks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks a lot for your replay. Ive done as you said and left the Power Limit at 110% for a start. It seems that Ive reached the maxium stable core oc at 1177Mhz. Tomorrow Ill start with the memory and see where we can get it.


----------



## Serandur

The only thing bugging me about the 970 vs my 780 GHz Edition are some of the software features (Is MFAA Maxwell-exclusive?) and maybe the VRAM. I'm pushing 2560x1440 and want to be solid for TW3, but I also only want to buy a real high-end card (like GM200) and don't want to have to sell my 780 for a pitiful price relative to my upgrade. Hmm... should I stick with the 780? Raw performance figures on the 970 aren't impressing me, but the move may not cost too much if I act quickly.

Not a chance I'd pay the price for the 980 either.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The only thing bugging me about the 970 vs my 780 GHz Edition are some of the software features (Is MFAA Maxwell-exclusive?) and maybe the VRAM. I'm pushing 2560x1440 and want to be solid for TW3, but I also only want to buy a real high-end card (like GM200) and don't want to have to sell my 780 for a pitiful price relative to my upgrade. Hmm... should I stick with the 780? Raw performance figures on the 970 aren't impressing me, but the move may not cost too much if I act quickly.


Unless you are going to SLI 670's I wouldnt bother and would wait for the next big thing from Nvidia.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Unless you are going to SLI 670's I wouldnt bother and would wait for the next big thing from Nvidia.


Depends... Can I comfortably SLI two open-air cooler 970s with regards to thermals? Would have never even dreamed of SLI-ing my 780 with how much hot air it moves and my 750w PSU, but 970s at that price especially... dunno.


----------



## Jaren1

Well looks like my time in the 780 club will be short lived. Since I'm eligible to use EVGAs step up program, it makes absolute sense to send my card to them and upgrade to a 980 for $59. Or be left with a card that I could hope to get $300 out of used.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Well looks like my time in the 780 club will be short lived. Since I'm eligible to use EVGAs step up program, it makes absolute sense to send my card to them and upgrade to a 980 for $59. Or be left with a card that I could hope to get $300 out of used.


Definitely step up. But be prepared for, at least, a 3 month wait.


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Definitely step up. But be prepared for, at least, a 3 month wait.


Hopefully it won't be that long. I requested the step up mere moments after it was made available to the program. If so, not to worry as I will have my 780 till the 980 is ready to be shipped to me.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Depends... Can I comfortably SLI two open-air cooler 970s with regards to thermals? Would have never even dreamed of SLI-ing my 780 with how much hot air it moves and my 750w PSU, but 970s at that price especially... dunno.


Unless you have poor case airflow it should not be an issue, I mean I have SLI'd and crossfired much hotter cards together before both with open air coolers and never had an issue but I do have a monster case "rosewill thor".


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Unless you have poor case airflow it should not be an issue, I mean I have SLI'd and crossfired much hotter cards together before both with open air coolers and never had an issue but I do have a monster case "rosewill thor".


on a ligher note:
that case can probably fit a baby...a baby in a manger....and the set that come with it!

to the masters:
when I upgrade my driver. it crashes I mean, when I upgraded to the 344.** driver. my gtx 780 with the llc.exe hack crashes while playing metro:ll redux. BSOD - kernel_data_inpage_error. I reinstalled 340.52 driver. and I get none of these...what is wrong?


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

* update:

Uninstalled the llc hack and used Zotac firestorm due to the fact that I could not kick the VDDC up to 1.212v whatever I do. Im just wondering now 'IF' the voltmod by Occamrazor without the LLC hack would make me push the volts even higher. im only getting 39*c with my ek block...









flashed with the skyn3t vbios 1.0 zotac reference just to kill the blasted boost 2.0. then:
Vddc : 1212
core: 1097
mem: 1502
power: 115%
temp: 95*c
temps: 39*c









bench with metro:ll > 59fps

Maybe any other person who has done voltmod oc with zotac may be able to help me push the volts a little bit more for added but kickery?


----------



## Belkov

Dear Skyn3t team,

I finally decided to try one of your bioses. My card is Gigabyte GTX 780 OC version revision B1.
Which of your bioses to use?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> on a ligher note:
> that case can probably fit a baby...a baby in a manger....and the set that come with it!
> to the masters:
> when I upgrade my driver. it crashes I mean, when I upgraded to the 344.** driver. my gtx 780 with the llc.exe hack crashes while playing metro:ll redux. BSOD - kernel_data_inpage_error. I reinstalled 340.52 driver. and I get none of these...what is wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> * update:
> Uninstalled the llc hack and used Zotac firestorm due to the fact that I could not kick the VDDC up to 1.212v whatever I do. Im just wondering now 'IF' the voltmod by Occamrazor without the LLC hack would make me push the volts even higher. im only getting 39*c with my ek block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashed with the skyn3t vbios 1.0 zotac reference just to kill the blasted boost 2.0. then:
> Vddc : 1212
> core: 1097
> mem: 1502
> power: 115%
> temp: 95*c
> temps: 39*c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bench with metro:ll > 59fps
> Maybe any other person who has done voltmod oc with zotac may be able to help me push the volts a little bit more for added but kickery?


Because nvidia changed the LLC parameters in drivers since i made the guide at least three times with this one, since the first time most people have crashes with the LLC hack!
If it gives you issues, just don't use it! I did not remove it from the guide and i still host the files because there is a lot of people that still use the hack successfully!








If your card is watercooled and you get that temp with 1,212V you should up the voltage and clocks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Dear Skyn3t team,
> 
> I finally decided to try one of your bioses. My card is Gigabyte GTX 780 OC version revision B1.
> Which of your bioses to use?


Is your card reference stock cooler?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Belkov

No. This is my card - GV-N780OC-3GD (rev. 2.0).


----------



## benjamen50

Belkov, this is the BIOS you use.

"Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0 B1". Choose the latest revision bios, which would be rev 4.


----------



## Belkov

Ok. I thought so, but i wanted to be sure, because it is written "Version 80.80.21.00.39" and mine is "Version 80.80.31.00.0D"

Regards,

Belkov.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Ok. I thought so, but i wanted to be sure, because it is written "Version 80.80.21.00.39" and mine is "Version 80.80.31.00.0D"
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Belkov.


Send me your bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Belkov

Attached.

Belkov_Bios.zip 134k .zip file


Thanks in advance.


----------



## OccamRazor

GTX780gigabytewindforceBelkov_Bios.zip 134k .zip file


Try it and give me feedback!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mtbiker033

looks like I got it right











I'm going to try adding the lines to the afterburner profiles now that it looks like I have the correct bios!


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Because nvidia changed the LLC parameters in drivers since i made the guide at least three times with this one, since the first time most people have crashes with the LLC hack!
> If it gives you issues, just don't use it! I did not remove it from the guide and i still host the files because there is a lot of people that still use the hack successfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your card is watercooled and you get that temp with 1,212V you should up the voltage and clocks!
> Is your card reference stock cooler?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yes. its reference cooler. first edition zotac then flashed with skyn3t rev. 1 vbios to get rid of boost.

I think my PSU cant handle the 1.212v and im forced to buy a RM750 corsair gold modular just to keep up with the power drain. my previous is a year old thermaltake SE 630 watt. this works with an OC'd cpu. but, when I ran 1.212v on the gpu. as if on cue, the computer suddenly resets after a few minutes of play. im very sure the card can handle the stress of 1.212v. because, I tested it with metro:ll benchmark. and knowing GPUs. if these are undervolted and overclocked these just simply snap and the PC becomes unresponsive. and I manually power it up again.

now, it just resets and turns the computer back on. giving me the impression that the rail isn't giving me enough juice. what do you think since you guys have so much more experience than me?

ive been at this for like a week now. and I know I am close to 1200mhz solid clock. helpo me make this a reality. Thanks.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

*note:

the gpu doesn't respond with afterburner. the software voltages don't budge the gpu. and its stuck in 1.150v
the other s however work. when I used a firestorm. I was able to move the voltage to 1.212v


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

GK110ZotacXMDINIGHTX.zip 130k .zip file


This is the original vbios of my zotac. can anyone help me adjust the voltage and and core clock. even up to 1150mhz? puhleez!


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GTX780gigabytewindforceBelkov_Bios.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try it and give me feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


10x

The stock bios allows me to clock the core higher, but i will keep yours.

Regards


----------



## emsj86

Just wanted to thank zipperly ( hopefully for that right) for all the help and advise. I felt confident after your advise to flash my bios and it worked. Actually was very easy and fast. Now even just on air , soon to be watercool ( btw what waterblock do you guys recommend I was looking at ek and xspc but like the xspc better bc of looks). Anyway I got this up to 1300 temps never go last 62 and only bc I wanna wait until it's watercooled it still seems to have more room to keep going up. Very nice. Thanks again man it's good to have good people like you that do t just shoot a new guy down. I went from heaven benchmark. 4xaa from 58 fps avg to 68 avg. my mind is blown


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

I was the proud owner of a EVGA 780 but now am a proud owner of this....



I stayed loyal


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGDINGALING84*
> 
> I was the proud owner of a EVGA 780 but now am a proud owner of this....
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed loyal


Oh snap. Where did you pick this up. Is it blower or non. Blower. If you don't mind posting some real world in game fps gains from the 780. If appreciate it. Debating getting 980 or wait for amd or 20 chip set


----------



## crun

Anyone is running GTX 780 DirectCu II SLI? 780 prices dropped and I might have a good deal on second Asus GPU, for my dual GPU configuration. My PSU should handle it ezpz.

The only thing I am concerned are temperatures. My case is quite well ventilated and I have a spare fan for side panel in case it would be needed. Is non-reference SLI (780 DirectCu II) a good idea? Can I keep it cool and relatively silent? (<70% fan speed on this GPU is what I am okay with) Ideally, I would like to OC both cards to [email protected] (mine is currently running 1250)


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

Oh snap. Where did you pick this up. Is it blower or non. Blower. If you don't mind posting some real world in game fps gains from the 780. If appreciate it. Debating getting 980 or wait for amd or 20 chip set[/quote]

I will never ever own AMD...they are not my cup of tea at all. More and more people are moving over to Nvidea as well....they are just not quite as good quality in my opinion and don't have that extra something about them

Anyways, I will post specs but the computer won't be built for another couple of weeks as my Cosmos 2 is being professionally airbrushed. Also, I am sticking waterblocks on them when EK release them so I purchased the standard reference cards


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> Yes. its reference cooler. first edition zotac then flashed with skyn3t rev. 1 vbios to get rid of boost.
> I think my PSU cant handle the 1.212v and im forced to buy a RM750 corsair gold modular just to keep up with the power drain. my previous is a year old thermaltake SE 630 watt. this works with an OC'd cpu. but, when I ran 1.212v on the gpu. as if on cue, the computer suddenly resets after a few minutes of play. im very sure the card can handle the stress of 1.212v. because, I tested it with metro:ll benchmark. and knowing GPUs. if these are undervolted and overclocked these just simply snap and the PC becomes unresponsive. and I manually power it up again.
> now, it just resets and turns the computer back on. giving me the impression that the rail isn't giving me enough juice. what do you think since you guys have so much more experience than me?
> ive been at this for like a week now. and I know I am close to 1200mhz solid clock. helpo me make this a reality. Thanks.


Its not your PSU unless it is faulty at this time as its a good PSU with 700W peak current without a problem!
If your card draws 350W( and i'm exaggerating) plus the 120W from your OC'ed CPU and the rest of the system, i don't know where the rest of the power goes...
350W + 120W+ 50W = 520W... Did you check the PCIe cables for cracks or loose wires ( damaged cables) as it can trip the PSU SCP (Short Circuit Protection)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just wanted to thank zipperly ( hopefully for that right) for all the help and advise. I felt confident after your advise to flash my bios and it worked. Actually was very easy and fast. Now even just on air , soon to be watercool ( btw what waterblock do you guys recommend I was looking at ek and xspc but like the xspc better bc of looks). Anyway I got this up to 1300 temps never go last 62 and only bc I wanna wait until it's watercooled it still seems to have more room to keep going up. Very nice. Thanks again man it's good to have good people like you that do t just shoot a new guy down. I went from heaven benchmark. 4xaa from 58 fps avg to 68 avg. my mind is blown


Nobody bashes newbies in our threads in my watch! Best overall waterblock is EK, no discussion!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> GK110ZotacXMDINIGHTX.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> This is the original vbios of my zotac. can anyone help me adjust the voltage and and core clock. even up to 1150mhz? puhleez!


Get our bios Zotac AMP.3A revision in the OP (Opening Post)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> 10x
> The stock bios allows me to clock the core higher, but i will keep yours.
> Regards












Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Anyone is running GTX 780 DirectCu II SLI? 780 prices dropped and I might have a good deal on second Asus GPU, for my dual GPU configuration. My PSU should handle it ezpz.
> 
> The only thing I am concerned are temperatures. My case is quite well ventilated and I have a spare fan for side panel in case it would be needed. Is non-reference SLI (780 DirectCu II) a good idea? Can I keep it cool and relatively silent? (<70% fan speed on this GPU is what I am okay with) Ideally, I would like to OC both cards to [email protected] (mine is currently running 1250)


I just added a Asus DCUii 780 for sli and the thing is giving my case hell (Corsair air 540). From what I'm seeing, I'd say make sure your case has a good side fan, because my cards are suffocating right now. I am running triple monitors, so I am pushing them.

I'm considering pulling my 2nd GPU out until I can figure out what I'm going to do about keeping my temps down.

You said you had a side fan, so, that should help a lot.


----------



## crun

Yeah, that's exactly what I was afraid of. I remember how loud and hot my 7950(OC)/280X combo used to run during mining :/

What temps/fan speed on what clocks are you getting right now?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I was afraid of. I remember how loud and hot my 7950(OC)/280X combo used to run during mining :/
> 
> What temps/fan speed on what clocks are you getting right now?


I'm still testing everything, but, I'm at 1137 w/boost on one, and 1127 on the other. I'm hitting up to 80c or so. I guess it could be worse, but, it just feels like a radiating heat, a no joke type hot. Also, they don't cool down quick.

When I removed the side I was still hitting 77c.

I'm testing some things out, different fan speeds and the such.

I looked into water cooling them, but the blocks for these are crazy prices before even getting into the loop. I'd be better off pulling them, putting them in my other rigs, and buying a 980. I mean, I'm only willing to throw so much money at it.

*I'm trying some different fan settings with my 3 front 120 intakes. I'm wondering if having them all running is causing a issue.


----------



## crun

Ok, thank for your input.

Yeah, It's not that bad, but I will stick to single 780 for now anyway







could use more GPU power in some games, but mostly I play CPU-intensive, multiplayer games where I hit 144fps or more anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Ok, thank for your input.
> 
> Yeah, It's not that bad, but I will stick to single 780 for now anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could use more GPU power in some games, but mostly I play CPU-intensive, multiplayer games where I hit 144fps or more anyway.


It isn't critical, but, this is running Heaven 4.0 for about 10 min.

I'm making some headway, as in slowing down the heat up by adjusting my fans (that $25 fan controller was a great buy).

I did this,

Turned off my top intake, leaving just the two bottom intakes running at 100%

I set the rear exhaust to 50% to allow the intake air a more natural flow though the system.

It still hit the 80c mark, but it seems to of taken longer.

Did I mention I'm kicking my AC at 68f (20c) right now? Yea, it's pretty damned cold in here to be getting those temps.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I set the rear exhaust to 50% to allow the intake air a more natural flow though the system.


*what?!?*

you don't "cool down" heat, you disperse it.
Quote:


> It still hit the 80c mark, but it seems to of taken longer.
> 
> Did I mention I'm kicking my AC at 68f (20c) right now? Yea, it's pretty damned cold in here to be getting those temps.


and isn't the temp drops due to the AC?

methinks increasing the exhaust will have a better effect. as that "natural air flow" stagnates in the case, it's causing "hot pockets"


----------



## Chargeit

I'm trying various things.

With all fans at 100%, the rear exhaust puts out cold air because it isn't properly displacing the heat. With everything wide open, something is causing heat to sit in the middle of the case, instead of being properly removed.

I have changed it back up to 80%, and turned off my top intake.

I understand how removing heat from a system works, but, you never know until you test different fan settings. However, when I notice that my system's heating up, yet my exhaust is blowing out cool air, it's time to try different things. I think the top and middle intakes kind of fight each other. I also think the top intake is forcing hot air back down.

I'm now looking like...

Top intake off,
middle and bottom intake 80 - 100%
rear exhaust 80%
Tweaked my fan curve

I tested this time and maxed at 73c.

I also have a H100i top mounted, so, that also acts as a exhaust. Even without exhaust, just like without intakes air will find its way in or out of a case.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not your PSU unless it is faulty at this time as its a good PSU with 700W peak current without a problem!
> If your card draws 350W( and i'm exaggerating) plus the 120W from your OC'ed CPU and the rest of the system, i don't know where the rest of the power goes...
> 350W + 120W+ 50W = 520W... Did you check the PCIe cables for cracks or loose wires ( damaged cables) as it can trip the PSU SCP (Short Circuit Protection)
> Nobody bashes newbies in our threads in my watch! Best overall waterblock is EK, no discussion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get our bios Zotac AMP.3A revision in the OP (Opening Post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks sir for the protection and the help.
back to business:

honestly, ive flashed each and every single one of the skyn3t vbios that I find suitable to my card (for Zotac vbios).and all have been so unstable. as ive said. the vddc hasn't budged using afterburner and stuck at 1.150v even with 1137mhz of rev3a! when I used zotac firestorm and used skyn3t rev.1, I was able to nudge it up to 1.212v and am stable with 975mhz @ 1.175v. but, I have so much more to take from the gtx 780 with only 39*c at full load! and with only a 53*c cpu temps (just 20+*c delta) @ 4.2ghz *(had to lower the cpu core clock for less heat.when gaming. ive successfully oc'd it to hit 4.6ghz. sadly, the vrms are the only things that stop me from pushing it to 4.8ghz







).



The PSU


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://de.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001965


is rated at 87%. my rig now is churning out 514 watts(mobo+cpu+gpu) + the 2 corsair SP120 PWM fans + 7 pieces of 1650 RPM fans and an XSPC 750 pump (38 watts if im not mistaken). - 1 year old (around -20% power output if im not mistaken) that's around verge of failure on my psu. basically, borderline already. my kid also proved my theory right when he played with metro:ll for more than an hour with [email protected] 1.175v without any trouble at all. so, this means. that this is power related and not gpu related.

ive been messing with the vbios by flashing the skyn3t vbios and testing each and every single one for stability and adjusting the core clocks to know if the reset is caused by a faulty gpu or just a sudden drop in power (I think). in my rig. when the gpu is incapable. it would say the driver has failed. or it would bsod and stop responding. now, it was only a sudden reset.

but, this is just my hunch. I will still proceed with the upgrade in psu just to be certain.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm trying various things.
> 
> With all fans at 100%, the rear exhaust puts out cold air because it isn't properly displacing the heat. With everything wide open, something is causing heat to sit in the middle of the case, instead of being properly removed.
> 
> I have changed it back up to 80%, and turned off my top intake.
> 
> I understand how removing heat from a system works, but, you never know until you test different fan settings. However, when I notice that my system's heating up, yet my exhaust is blowing out cool air, it's time to try different things. I think the top and middle intakes kind of fight each other. I also think the top intake is forcing hot air back down.
> 
> I'm now looking like...
> 
> Top intake off,
> middle and bottom intake 80 - 100%
> rear exhaust 80%
> Tweaked my fan curve
> 
> I tested this time and maxed at 73c.
> 
> I also have a H100i top mounted, so, that also acts as a exhaust. Even without exhaust, just like without intakes air will find its way in or out of a case.


ok bro. my bad for having a lolwut moment and butting in. i see whats happening now and thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## SteezyTN

I just sold my second 780 6GB that I purchased used off eBay to a friend. At 1440p, most games go over 60FPS (even with a single 780). When the games go over 60, I need vsync, or else it get very bad screen tearing. I paid about $588 for my 6GB model, and who knows... I may just sell it and get a 980, or even a 970. It seems like every card they starts to release gets better performance, yet cheaper than the previous versions.


----------



## mrgamer81

Got my two gtx 780 hydro copper yesterday, now waiting for sli connection and fluide. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## EarlZ

Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?


Bit of a sidegrade, I'd wait until the real high end comes out on the 20nm process. It will take a while for games to actually appear that can take advantage of the 9xx series new features.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?


From power consumption perspective, yes it is a 30-40% upgrade (less consumption).
From gaming performance, it is a ~25% upgrade (comparing reference boards).
If i was ready for that move, i would wait for the custom gtx980 versions, should be available in one month or so.


----------



## mgrande465

Whats the best 780 Backplate other than the EVGA one? Thanks.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> From power consumption perspective, yes it is a 30-40% upgrade (less consumption).
> From gaming performance, it is a ~15% upgrade.
> If i was ready for that move, i would wait for the custom gtx980 versions, should be available in one month or so.


36% or so, actually on performance alone. And that's going to reference board/reference blower 980 oc'd vs. non-ref custom-cooled 780 oc'd. If you can get a good price for your 780 still (I sold mine few ago and chilled for a couple of weeks), cash out now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?


Big upgrade. Made the jump from 1x 780 oc that I sold for $400 a little bit ago to two 970's coming in SLI for $655 total including shipping from newegg coming in Thursday myself. Each 970 alone will be about 12-15% faster, but to answer your direct question, here's a single 980 oc vs. a single 780 oc trouncing it by over 36%:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Bit of a sidegrade, I'd wait until the real high end comes out on the 20nm process. It will take a while for games to actually appear that can take advantage of the 9xx series new features.


Not sure when 30%+ gains became sidegrades, not taking into account MFAA, cooler & quieter, less heat output, less power to boot!








Glad I sold off my 780 a bit early for a nice price!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?


here, go see how _games you play compare_ (if they're shown).

Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 SLI / 3-way SLI / 4-way SLI review


----------



## clewis09

When do you guys think the 780 prices will come down?

Need to pick up an EVGA ACX card for SLI


----------



## looniam

as with anything; when the supply far outweighs the demand.









i thought i saw a few 780s already in the OCN marketplace for ~$350 but looking now i must have been mistaken. as when the 780 6gbs came out, check evga's backstock, at least you get a year warranty but it would be a few $$$ more of what you might find on ebay - sans warranty in most cases.

btw, wouldn't having two ACX coolers be dumping a lot of heat in your case?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 36% or so, actually on performance alone. And that's going to reference board/reference blower 980 oc'd vs. non-ref custom-cooled 780 oc'd. If you can get a good price for your 780 still (I sold mine few ago and chilled for a couple of weeks), cash out now.
> Big upgrade. Made the jump from 1x 780 oc that I sold for $400 a little bit ago to two 970's coming in SLI for $655 total including shipping from newegg coming in Thursday myself. Each 970 alone will be about 12-15% faster, but to answer your direct question, here's a single 980 oc vs. a single 780 oc trouncing it by over 36%:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure when 30%+ gains became sidegrades, not taking into account MFAA, cooler & quieter, less heat output, less power to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I sold off my 780 a bit early for a nice price!


Well judging based on personal scores is bit utopia, especially when a benchmark is used as a comparison base.
I am not arguing with you, for sure is depicting a decent improvement but when talking about gaming performance, this comparison is not total representative.
For example, a gtx 780 i owned was capable of this, shrinking the percentage gain to ~25%, using your reference for comparison purposes.
I have to change my personal estimation to 25%, based on TPU reviews, in case of reference boards comparison. Otherwise the difference is between 15-20% (custom gtx 780 vs ref gtx 980), depending on silicon lottery.


----------



## clewis09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> as with anything; when the supply far outweighs the demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i saw a few 780s already in the OCN marketplace for ~$350 but looking now i must have been mistaken. as when the 780 6gbs came out, check evga's backstock, at least you get a year warranty but it would be a few $$$ more of what you might find on ebay - sans warranty in most cases.
> 
> *btw, wouldn't having two ACX coolers be dumping a lot of heat in your case?*


Is one of my concerns yes, will look into it. But if we're talking about picking up references then there's no reason not to jump on the 970 bandwagon and go SLI on those.

Decisions decisions


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clewis09*
> 
> Is one of my concerns yes, will look into it. But if we're talking about picking up references then there's no reason not to jump on the 970 bandwagon and go SLI on those.
> 
> Decisions decisions


well if you are surviving, like me, with one in the case; a reference blower won't be adding much since it's going out the back.

but if you do want two blowers, than you might as well go for maxwell. but then again afaik, there are no reference 970s all of them have custom cooling ie no blowers except the PNY XLR.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 36% or so, actually on performance alone. And that's going to reference board/reference blower 980 oc'd vs. non-ref custom-cooled 780 oc'd. If you can get a good price for your 780 still (I sold mine few ago and chilled for a couple of weeks), cash out now.
> Big upgrade. Made the jump from 1x 780 oc that I sold for $400 a little bit ago to two 970's coming in SLI for $655 total including shipping from newegg coming in Thursday myself. Each 970 alone will be about 12-15% faster, but to answer your direct question, here's a single 980 oc vs. a single 780 oc trouncing it by over 36%:
> 
> Not sure when 30%+ gains became sidegrades, not taking into account MFAA, cooler & quieter, less heat output, less power to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I sold off my 780 a bit early for a nice price!


Some people you're responding to most likely have not owned their 780's long enough to be considering 36% gains a significant enough increase to take a loss on their card and move a series up. I have my 780 OC'ed at 1320mhz for a couple months now and there is no way you could convince me that "36%" gains are worth losing almost 200$ By selling this card while doling out an extra 400$ for something that will be improved upon when the die shrink comes next gen. especially when for more than 200$ less than a new 980 I can scale much more than "36%" by adding a second 780 in sli. #sidegrade


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Some people you're responding to most likely have not owned their 780's long enough to be considering 36% gains a significant enough increase to take a loss on their card and move a series up. I have my 780 OC'ed at 1320mhz for a couple months now and there is no way you could convince me that "36%" gains are worth losing almost 200$ By selling this card while doling out an extra 400$ for something that will be improved upon when the die shrink comes next gen. especially when for more than 200$ less than a new 980 I can scale much more than "36%" by adding a second 780 in sli. #sidegrade


A single 970 oc'd is faster than a 780 oc'd if performance is all that counts to you. And it still is cheaper even after selling your 780, which was my point. That's assuming you blatantly disregard anything such as power draw, MFAA functionality, and lower heat output + consistently high oc'ability instead of dice-rolling on a second nice oc'er







.

Why add a second 780 go 2x 780 and end up slower while costing much more than just selling your single 780 and going 2x 970 which runs faster (15% per card oc-to-oc) while costing less?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Well judging based on personal scores is bit utopia, especially when a benchmark is used as a comparison base.
> I am not arguing with you, for sure is depicting a decent improvement but when talking about gaming performance, this comparison is not total representative.
> For example, a gtx 780 i owned was capable of this, shrinking the percentage gain to ~25%, using your reference for comparison purposes.
> I have to change my personal estimation to 25%, based on TPU reviews, in case of reference boards comparison. Otherwise the difference is between 15-20% (custom gtx 780 vs ref gtx 980), depending on silicon lottery.


You want my personal scores rather than comparing a benchmark? I owned a 780 custom oc'd at 1228mhz core and ~7200mhz mem since it launched. An oc'd *970* beats the pants off of it in every game I've tried so far in the exact same system (15%-20%+ gains across the board) and the 970 I have for now is a lemon (59% asic score and tops out at about 1430mhz core) until it and the defective one go back to amazon while a new pair of MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards are en route.

You don't have to go 980 to reap the benefits, but someone was asking about the 980 (EarlZ said: "Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?", so I responded in that context). Even a cheaper-than-GTX 780-priced GTX 970 outruns the 780... you'd have to be out of your mind to buy one at this point in time instead of getting a Maxwell 2.0 card whether it's the 970 or 980 for an upgrade.

I owned a 780 and ordered from launch: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_40#post_20030257 so trust me, I have no bias against them, but they are no longer relevant in the marketplace for anyone buying a card. That doesn't mean they aren't still just as good as they were a week ago but no one should be buying them now, at least.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> A single 970 oc'd is faster than a 780 oc'd if performance is all that counts to you. And it still is cheaper even after selling your 780, which was my point. That's assuming you blatantly disregard anything such as power draw, MFAA functionality, and lower heat output + consistently high oc'ability instead of dice-rolling on a second nice oc'er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why add a second 780 go 2x 780 and end up slower while costing much more than just selling your single 780 and going 2x 970 which runs faster (15% per card oc-to-oc) while costing less?


Where is all this 970 OC bench info coming from? I've never seen anyone aside from you claim a 970 to be faster then a 780 (especially 15% faster)... All while a 980 apples to apples is only 36% faster than a 780? So are you saying the 980 is only 21% faster than a 970 while being almost 60% more expensive? I also cannot find comparison info for 970 sli and 780 sli.... But what I do know is that a second 780 will scale near 100% for another 300$ today... Why would I spend an extra $660 (+$ for waterblocks -$ sale of 780) on upgrading to 970 sli for a max of what you claim to be 130% gains (15 from each 970 + assumed 100% sli scale) when I could gain 100% performance by adding a 780 for maybe 350 with a waterblock?

I just really want some cold 970 data


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You want my personal scores rather than comparing a benchmark? I owned a 780 custom oc'd at 1228mhz core and ~7200mhz mem since it launched. An oc'd *970* beats the pants off of it in every game I've tried so far in the exact same system (15%-20%+ gains across the board) and the 970 I have for now is a lemon (59% asic score and tops out at about 1430mhz core) until it and the defective one go back to amazon while a new pair of MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards are en route.
> 
> You don't have to go 980 to reap the benefits, but someone was asking about the 980 (EarlZ said: "Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?", so I responded in that context). Even a cheaper-than-GTX 780-priced GTX 970 outruns the 780... you'd have to be out of your mind to buy one at this point in time instead of getting a Maxwell 2.0 card whether it's the 970 or 980 for an upgrade.
> 
> I owned a 780 and ordered from launch: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_40#post_20030257 so trust me, I have no bias against them, but they are no longer relevant in the marketplace for anyone buying a card. That doesn't mean they aren't still just as good as they were a week ago but no one should be buying them now, at least.


Try turning your memory OC down and your core up from 1228 and maybe you'd see that performance gap drop?

And again if you bought a 780 at launch then maybe you've used the value you paid for... But that's just not true for everybody.

Edit: your ASIC score isn't bad, it just means you'll be better off OC'ing it under water because of the voltage leak.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Where is all this 970 OC bench info coming from? I've never seen anyone aside from you claim a 970 to be faster then a 780 (especially 15% faster)... All while a 980 apples to apples is only 36% faster than a 780? So are you saying the 980 is only 21% faster than a 970 while being almost 60% more expensive? I also cannot find comparison info for 970 sli and 780 sli.... But what I do know is that a second 780 will scale near 100% for another 300$ today... Why would I spend an extra $660 (+$ for waterblocks -$ sale of 780) on upgrading to 970 sli for a max of what you claim to be 130% gains (15 from each 970 + assumed 100% sli scale) when I could gain 100% performance by adding a 780 for maybe 350 with a waterblock?
> 
> I just really want some cold 970 data


A 970 is in no way a great deal faster than a 780, I'm sorry but that's BS. The highest gain I believe would be around 1-3fps in some games. If you want to upgrade from a GTX 780, I'd go for the 980 if you want to see some real performance gains, not a 970.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Where is all this 970 OC bench info coming from? I've never seen anyone aside from you claim a 970 to be faster then a 780 (especially 15% faster)... All while a 980 apples to apples is only 36% faster than a 780? So are you saying the 980 is only 21% faster than a 970 while being almost 60% more expensive? I also cannot find comparison info for 970 sli and 780 sli....
> 
> I just really want some cold 970 data


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Try turning your memory OC down and your core up from 1228 and maybe you'd see that performance gap drop?
> 
> And again if you bought a 780 at launch then maybe you've used the value you paid for... But that's just not true for everybody.
> Edit: your ASIC score isn't bad, it just means you'll be better off OC'ing it under water because of the voltage leak.


The asic score is bad for air (let alone water) when I cannot raise the voltage anywhere near what other manufacturer cards allow (mine maxes at 1.200v in-game while others are able to go 1.243-1.265v)







. I'll try lowering the memory further but I had little success with downclocking it a little before.

Speaking to your "value for the money" question, considering you can get $300-350 for your 780 still today if you're quick about it in the next few days, why you would spend $300 and then more for watercooling a second 780 when you could sell your current 780 and pay within $0-50 price difference to get two 970's in sli without needing to go to watercooling, while getting better performance and lower heat output/power draw comparatively, is a question only you can answer. If you're completely against selling your hardware that is the only scenario I could imagine it making sense under







. For anyone not averse to using ebay or ocn for sale forums, you'd be shorting yourself to buy and wc a second 780 in sli







.

*I haven't found any reviews directly comparing 970 SLI to 780 SLI, but because the 970 is a known quantity as a faster card it will only remain better in SLI as well (particularly given Maxwell 2.0 sli scales better than kepler cards per reviews). All I've found is 970 reviews comparing to the R9 295X2 and coming out on top in most every test.* Here's a 970 SLI review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/6.html and another: http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/7/ which both show a 970 un-oc'd handily faster than the 780 un-oc'd (and we all know how well Maxwell 2.0 oc's







), and a pair of 970's faster than the R9 295X2 in the vast majority of tests at 4k (and all of them at 1080p), it's pretty easy to see the difference.

Here's the Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming at out-of-the-box clocks vs. a 290X oc'd though for the best comparison I can find (if you know how your card compares to a 290X @ 1050c, then you can pretty much interpolate these results): http://i.imgur.com/erLK7fN.jpg It also includes a 1200mhz GTX 780 Ti which runs about the same performance-wise as a GTX 780 @ 1370-1400mhz, for comparison's sake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> A 970 is in no way a great deal faster than a 780, I'm sorry but that's BS. The highest gain I believe would be around 1-3fps in some games. If you want to upgrade from a GTX 780, I'd go for the 980 if you want to see some real performance gains, not a 970.


Go do some research for yourself, and come back to apologize for calling someone out as "BS" who has already done so







later.

Here, I'll do two pieces for you even, with a stock-out-of-the-box GB G1 Gaming 970 vs. the 780. Both OC, but the 970 is a known high oc'er across the board no matter who/where you ask/look be it reviews, forum users, or youtube videos...

970 G1 Gaming @ stock shows a 19% gain over 780:









970 G1 Gaming @ stock shows a 16% gain over 780 here:









Oc-to-oc the 970 pulls away even further, and the 980 further still.

EDIT: Oh hell, I'll even do a third one from a bonus review!

970 G1 Gaming @ stock shows a 22.7% gain over 780 here:


----------



## GoldenTiger

And whoops, re-read your post...
Quote:


> So are you saying the 980 is only 21% faster than a 970 while being almost 60% more expensive?


That is correct, go check any review







.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> And whoops, re-read your post...
> That is correct, go check any review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


At 1920x1080 there is no logical reason to get a 970... it's scales around the same as a 780, so no difference in fps and even if there is like I said around 1-3fps at the most. Also, I didn't call you 'BS' I said those figures were BS... re-read my post and apologise


----------



## SLOPOKE

Has anyone else noticed a performance increase after updating to the newest driver on their 780's?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a performance increase after updating to the newest driver on their 780's?


yes, but just ~5fps in mertoLL (40avg - 45avg iirc)

btw, some _limited Oc to OC data_ between 970 vs 780 with the same drivers (for once)

+10% - 970


TIE


and for that fantastic console port







a stunning 21.3%



(got to be the best choice for cherry pickers)

that is all. . .


----------



## brandotip

@GoldenTiger Ok this is my second time writing this post because the first time I went to submit and somehow edited the windows xml and lost my previous writing lol.

So first off, I appreciate your due dilligence in finding references, but I know already that sli 970's would probably beat even a single 295x2, and defintiley a single 780ti or lower... but the only graphs I need to see are ones comparing a 780 sli to a 970 sli. You cannot just say that Card A is faster than Card B so Card A in SLI will always perform better than Card B in SLI... you totally take drivers and game optimizations out of the picture.

Also I cannot understand the German website that shows the 970 in such favorable light (even compared to the 980 in the same tests), but Id be interested in knowing their testing methodology. Either way I am not interested in gigabyte products which those tests are clearly favoring.

Even further you say with 970's I can save the cost of watercooling.... but why the **** would I not want to stay underwater?!!?







WC'ing isnt a necessity, it is a choice, and a hobby. Any GPU I put in my case will have a waterblock on it.

Anyways here's whats important for my situation. I do not have enough rep on OCN to use the marketplace, so I'd essentially be going to ebay to try and sell my 780 /w EKWB and 5yr warranty, for a max of $450 atm? I'm a paycheck to paycheck kind of guy so while waiting for the transaction to complete and saving the difference out of a paycheck or two (2-4 weeks) I track down the cards ($660 w/o tax) and two sets of waterblocks, backplates, and fittings (~$300?); and by the time it all arrives I am out of pocket $510 ($450-$960) not including taxes, shipping or seller fees.

If I look for a 780 /w EKWB at my assumed price for today of $450, I am already +$60. If I wait for people to rush and sell their 780s for cheap, driving the price down (hopefully under 350 /w the block), how is that not a better value (for time and money) than rushing to get ref 970's today?

I also plan to upgrade to 1440p gsync in the next six months, I feel like my money and effort would be better spent doing a full platform upgrade with gpus and all in 2 years or so rather than looking for marginal gains until I get gsync which will level the playing field anyways.

Again thanks for taking the time to have this conversation!


----------



## brandotip

Well here we see in plain english







that there is not that big of a difference between the 970 and 780... and in fact the only time the 970 really eeks out the 780 is in synthetic benches and DEF not real gameplay as shown below..... if I was buying all brand new today Id go sli 970 or 980 obviously









source: wccftech


----------



## G2O415

My friends, with the recent releases of the new 980. I would like some insight whether or not I should activate my EVGA Step Up.

I currently have an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler and the Step Up Program offers the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0.
I doubt the 980 Ti will become available within 44 days (the time left in my Step Up) and even if it does, there's a possibility that it won't be part of the Step Up Program since the 780 Ti wasn't (I think...).

So, should I pull the trigger? Yes or No, and why?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> My friends, with the recent releases of the new 980. I would like some insight whether or not I should activate my EVGA Step Up.
> 
> I currently have an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler and the Step Up Program offers the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0.
> I doubt the 980 Ti will become available within 44 days (the time left in my Step Up) and even if it does, there's a possibility that it won't be part of the Step Up Program since the 780 Ti wasn't (I think...).
> 
> So, should I pull the trigger? Yes or No, and why?


thats disappointing. at first i thought it was the 980 with the titan blower.









still i have a week to start the step up myself and i am going to.
Quote:


> We have a queue for our Step-Up process so you can keep your current EVGA product until we have your new product ready and waiting for you in our warehouse. Sometimes, very high demand will necessitate a longer than usual queue, but once you have made your request and you are in queue the 90 day limit no longer applies - you are considered in the Step-Up process.
> 
> If you are still within the 90 days from your original purchase, you can cancel your Step-Up and start a new process yourself. If you are out of the 90 days from your original purchase and you leave the queue, you will not be allowed to start a new Step-Up.


i expect there to be sometime before a 980 is available (few weeks at least, maybe) and i believe that tells me that i can cancel it up until the time they receive my 780. i am going to wait until the last minute to drag out the process as much as possible.

if there isn't some overvolting love via the "wonder boys" (skyn3t and occamrazor) then i am going to cancel and wait for GM200/210.


----------



## Feche

Hello, I currently have a Zotac GTX 780 OC 3GB version.. tried to OC the card, but it is unstable @ 1200MHz 1.21vcore.. I am unlucky or this is 'normal'? thanks.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes, but just ~5fps in mertoLL (40avg - 45avg iirc)
> 
> btw, some _limited Oc to OC data_ between 970 vs 780 with the same drivers (for once)
> 
> +10% - 970
> 
> 
> TIE
> 
> 
> and for that fantastic console port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a stunning 21.3%
> 
> 
> 
> (got to be the best choice for cherry pickers)
> 
> that is all. . .


I gained another 10 FPS in valley. Haven't run anymore tests but I will soon.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feche*
> 
> Hello, I currently have a Zotac GTX 780 OC 3GB version.. tried to OC the card, but it is unstable @ 1200MHz 1.21vcore.. I am unlucky or this is 'normal'? thanks.


It depends on the silicon lottery!
You can always try the volt mod and you have it in my SIG and my Oc guide too!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats disappointing. at first i thought it was the 980 with the titan blower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still i have a week to start the step up myself and i am going to.
> i expect there to be sometime before a 980 is available (few weeks at least, maybe) and i believe that tells me that i can cancel it up until the time they receive my 780. i am going to wait until the last minute to drag out the process as much as possible.
> 
> if there isn't some overvolting love via the "wonder boys" (skyn3t and occamrazor) then i am going to cancel and wait for GM200/210.


love the part I'm a wonder boy Haha. and yeah the reference 980 not going to have overvoltage the upcoming 980 with custom design may have a chance of it if they come with i2C command in the buck controller or Chil chip on it so doubts and question we all have we just need to see if we going to have those chip in our future 900 series.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> love the part I'm a wonder boy Haha. and yeah the reference 980 not going to have overvoltage the upcoming 980 with custom design may have a chance of it if they come with i2C command in the buck controller or Chil chip on it so doubts and question we all have we just need to see if we going to have those chip in our future 900 series.


WOOT!!!!









WONDER*SKYN3T*BOYS


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> love the part I'm a wonder boy Haha. and yeah the reference 980 not going to have overvoltage the upcoming 980 with custom design may have a chance of it if they come with i2C command in the buck controller or Chil chip on it so doubts and question we all have we just need to see if we going to have those chip in our future 900 series.












thanks for the update. i still might go for a step up while i wait for MFAA to be enabled on the driver level and become the best thing since slice bread. (or go the way of TXAA)

thanks again and rep+









hey! why does your brother have more than you?

you do all the "work"


----------



## SteezyTN

I just sold my second 6GB 780 to a friend. I'm just to busy with school and work. One 780 is enough for me at 1440p. Who knows, I may upgrade to the 980 next year


----------



## looniam

OMG i just saw that!

was watching WWE while typing . . .


----------



## brandotip

Is there anything about a motherboard that can cause more than average coil whine in a gpu? My 780 on water is by far the most audible part of my build lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the update. i still might go for a step up while i wait for MFAA to be enabled on the driver level and become the best thing since slice bread. (or go the way of TXAA)
> 
> thanks again and rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey! why does your brother have more than you?
> 
> you do all the "work"


He was taking care of all my 700's thread while I was out. He almost everywhere too. I used to have a lot free time but life catched me in the corner. I'm not saying he doesn't work he has more flexible time than me.







anyways all those Rep's belong to all of us.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the update. i still might go for a step up while i wait for MFAA to be enabled on the driver level and become the best thing since slice bread. (or go the way of TXAA)
> thanks again and rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey! why does your brother have more than you?
> you do all the "work"


Oh yeah??!?! i do not "work"?!!? Ok.. no more modded bios for you young man! Go straight to bed without overclocking!!!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> He was taking care of all my 700's thread while I was out. He almost everywhere too. I used to have a lot free time but life catched me in the corner. I'm not saying he doesn't work he has more flexible time than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways *all those Rep's belong to all of us*.


How true brother of mine!


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

I'll wait a year or so when the 980 is studied and dissected by team skyn3t. and when the OC's are stable then i'll buy a 980 reference and clock it up. hehe..keep it up guys!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> He was taking care of all my 700's thread while I was out. He almost everywhere too. I used to have a lot free time but life catched me in the corner. I'm not saying he doesn't work he has more flexible time than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways all those Rep's belong to all of us.


hes' done, along with you, a great job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh yeah??!?! i do not "work"?!!? Ok.. no more modded bios for you young man! Go straight to bed without overclocking!!!!!!!


now that is just inhumane!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Is there anything about a motherboard that can cause more than average coil whine in a gpu? My 780 on water is by far the most audible part of my build lol


idk, i was under the impression it was usually a power delivery issue . .pci-e power? adjusting the OCing or load on the card could be a solution. ie. getting a high frame rate in valley is notorious for causing a coil whine.

but really replying to let you know i went through your post history and tried to help you get to the market place without abusing the rep system.

good luck with that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Well here we see in plain english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that there is not that big of a difference between the 970 and 780... and in fact the only time the 970 really eeks out the 780 is in synthetic benches and DEF not real gameplay as shown below..... if I was buying all brand new today Id go sli 970 or 980 obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: wccftech


here's a little more help


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey all, I just have a quick question. I have the EVGA 6GB 780, and im just wondering about the "Revision." On my cards, Nvidia Inspector shows A1, and GPU-Z shows B1. What does this mean?


----------



## komoornik

I've got reference GTX 780 rev B1 with vbios 80.80.31.00.01.

Which vbios can I use?

My stock vbios:
http://www47.zippyshare.com/v/42167949/file.html


----------



## Oncoguitar

This may be dumb, but I seem to be having an issue. I just flashed both of my EVGA GTX 780's with the rev4 skyn3t bios, and after I restarted my computer everything was working beautifully. I was able to adjust voltage to whatever I wanted (using Precision X 16) and was getting some great OC's just on air. But then I restart my computer and come back a day later and I cannot no longer adjust voltages and my cards act like they did before I flashed and don't run above any stock voltage, no matter what I try. I even tried using Afterburner to adjust voltages but that has never worked, even before the bios flashes.

I have no clue what is going on, any one else have this problem or experience with this issue?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> idk, i was under the impression it was usually a power delivery issue . .pci-e power? adjusting the OCing or load on the card could be a solution. ie. getting a high frame rate in valley is notorious for causing a coil whine.
> 
> but really replying to let you know i went through your post history and tried to help you get to the market place without abusing the rep system.
> 
> good luck with that.


Haha thanks man! Yea the "whine" occurs when I have really high fps (180+) and real bad over 500fps.. But my card makes a sound almost like a semi quiet CD ROM when any *3d* load is put on the card. I recently replaced my psu so I didn't think it was necessarily the culprit.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> This may be dumb, but I seem to be having an issue. I just flashed both of my EVGA GTX 780's with the rev4 skyn3t bios, and after I restarted my computer everything was working beautifully. I was able to adjust voltage to whatever I wanted (using Precision X 16) and was getting some great OC's just on air. But then I restart my computer and come back a day later and I cannot no longer adjust voltages and my cards act like they did before I flashed and don't run above any stock voltage, no matter what I try. I even tried using Afterburner to adjust voltages but that has never worked, even before the bios flashes.
> 
> I have no clue what is going on, any one else have this problem or experience with this issue?


the same happened to me. even the voltages got stuck in 1.150v. then I remembered I had a zotac card. and used zotac firestorm. now, im happy with my 1.163mhz @ 1.175v rev. 1 vbios! hehe. what I have noticed is that one should only instal the vbios that's fit for your specific card. and any incompatibility shows as an unstable gpu. such as failing drivers and crashing during in game and stuff like that you explained. unstable gpu performance. I opted for safety. just download the vbios that matches my card and fire away. tomorrow i'll be getting my new psu for more power on my card. and I will get the gpu to run at [email protected]!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?


Seems to me and I may be wrong but unless gaming on 1440p which these cards seem to do well at the 980 is good but not overwhelming compared to a oc gtx 780


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Coming from a 780SLI is the 980SLI a good upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me and I may be wrong but unless gaming on 1440p which these cards seem to do well at the 980 is good but not overwhelming compared to a oc gtx 780
Click to expand...

i'm going to repost this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for
> 
> 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because
> 
> wont be that much slower either!
> And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to
> 
> stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because
> 
> they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance,
> 
> reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!
> 
> (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to
> 
> 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in
> 
> your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!!
> 
> it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


now that covers SINGLE card performance. when it comes to SLI - finding two 780s that can clock as high as a 980 (1450+) will defiantly be astounding. so that would put the ball in the 980s court (so to speak)

but when it comes to drivers - though the 980s are pretty immature and would lend to hopefully increased performance (with inevitable speed bumps at times) the 780s drivers are mature and would hopefully have better SLI performance now.

so, maybe not as good of an upgrade now as will be later - if that makes sense.


----------



## chasp

Hey guys....im after some info from skyn3t or anybody in the know (first post btw







)

I have an asus 780 DCU2 with the newer 80.80 bios.....I was having trouble getting it to oc at all it would just go up to the new value then fall to 1006mhz no matter what I threw at it, needless to say i was unimpressed.
I couldn't find any real help anywhere else so I girded my loins and flashed the correct skyn3t bios and hey presto my card does what it damn well should, only did it last night so havn't had time to play much with it so far 1150 @ 1.2 totally stable - Very pleased, flash was painless and new bios is great thanks!
My question's are...This bios seems to have only static values for voltage, clocks ect so it just runs the card at one speed regardless of what state its in.....am I using it correctly?
If this is the case is there going to be an updated version with dynamic voltage and clocking speeds to reflect the cards activity level or are we all moving on to 900 series of cards?
I would prefer to have the card's performance ramp up and down as i need it, but judging by what I can find on the interwebs there is no such thing for my card with this bios?
Any information would be greatly appreciated

also, new bios seems to do some funky stuff in the asus AI Suite 3 vga cooler, it works as far as I can tell it just looks a little weird.

(edit 2 hours later) So now im really stumped.....my card will only stay at the new bios base clock of 954 or so....any addition to that stays for a second or so then it reverts back to the base clock. It seems to be tripping the voltage limit in MSI AB at any voltage and reverting to base clock....restart=no change


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasp*
> 
> Hey guys....im after some info from skyn3t or anybody in the know (first post btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I have an asus 780 DCU2 with the newer 80.80 bios.....I was having trouble getting it to oc at all it would just go up to the new value then fall to 1006mhz no matter what I threw at it, needless to say i was unimpressed.
> I couldn't find any real help anywhere else so I girded my loins and flashed the correct skyn3t bios and hey presto my card does what it damn well should, only did it last night so havn't had time to play much with it so far 1150 @ 1.2 totally stable - Very pleased, flash was painless and new bios is great thanks!
> My question's are...This bios seems to have only static values for voltage, clocks ect so it just runs the card at one speed regardless of what state its in.....am I using it correctly?
> If this is the case is there going to be an updated version with dynamic voltage and clocking speeds to reflect the cards activity level or are we all moving on to 900 series of cards?
> I would prefer to have the card's performance ramp up and down as i need it, but judging by what I can find on the interwebs there is no such thing for my card with this bios?
> Any information would be greatly appreciated
> 
> also, new bios seems to do some funky stuff in the asus AI Suite 3 vga cooler, it works as far as I can tell it just looks a little weird.


*WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*












































Now, did you read the text file that came with the bios?
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> Asus DC II GTX 780 B1
> skyn3t-vBios-DCII-rev4
> Version 80.80.21.00.3B
> Base core clock 954 Mhz
> *Disabled boost*
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx780-owners-club
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


It has "*Disabled boost*", meaning all that dynamic marketing stuff is disabled for good old school OC'ing! Increase clocks, increase voltage and "Take us our there Mr Sulu" (analogy to Star Trek)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Oncoguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> the same happened to me. even the voltages got stuck in 1.150v. then I remembered I had a zotac card. and used zotac firestorm. now, im happy with my 1.163mhz @ 1.175v rev. 1 vbios! hehe. what I have noticed is that one should only instal the vbios that's fit for your specific card. and any incompatibility shows as an unstable gpu. such as failing drivers and crashing during in game and stuff like that you explained. unstable gpu performance. I opted for safety. just download the vbios that matches my card and fire away. tomorrow i'll be getting my new psu for more power on my card. and I will get the gpu to run at [email protected]!


Iam using the correct skyn3t bios for the 780 6 gb from EVGA. I do not understand why it won't let me mod the voltage :/ I've modded voltage PLENTY of times, but alas I am stumped with this setup.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oncoguitar*
> 
> Iam using the correct skyn3t bios for the 780 6 gb from EVGA. I do not understand why it won't let me mod the voltage :/ I've modded voltage PLENTY of times, but alas I am stumped with this setup.


If re-installing drivers did not fix the issue, delete VEN_ files inside profiles folder, restart AB and re-do the voltmod, reboot, it should be fixed!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## chasp

Thanks for the reply OccamRazor







(such emotes!)
"Now, did you read the text file that came with the bios?"

yea i figured that was the case but im pretty good at skimming over the important details in my quest for power









Iv gone back to stock bios for now as im on air and my original issue was the card only boosting to 1006 ......3 hours later it seems that the issue is something to do with asus AI suite 3 manual fan curve profile.
In auto mode its totally fine 1202mhz @ 1.2 but in manual mode with a fan curve i had set under certain conditions it seems the fan speed was spiking for a moment and this was perhaps making the gpu go holy crap buddy nerf all the things .....in manual mode with a STATIC fan speed for all temps it seemed fine but there were still random fan spikes that shouldnt be happening, this would reset MSI AB back to base settings.
Even for example if i was at +100 then it reset itself it would need +150 to get back to the same clock speed but it wouldnt stay there as clicking apply would cause a fan speed spike and a reset.
Just my observations....probably 12 hours in the hole trying to figure this one out I hope im right.
Im not 100% sure yet but it looks like there is some kind of conflict (between 2 asus products lol)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chasp*
> 
> Thanks for the reply OccamRazor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (such emotes!)
> "Now, did you read the text file that came with the bios?"
> 
> yea i figured that was the case but im pretty good at skimming over the important details in my quest for power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv gone back to stock bios for now as im on air and my original issue was the card only boosting to 1006 ......3 hours later it seems that the issue is something to do with asus AI suite 3 manual fan curve profile.
> In auto mode its totally fine 1202mhz @ 1.2 but in manual mode with a fan curve i had set under certain conditions it seems the fan speed was spiking for a moment and this was perhaps making the gpu go holy crap buddy nerf all the things .....in manual mode with a STATIC fan speed for all temps it seemed fine but there were still random fan spikes that shouldnt be happening, this would reset MSI AB back to base settings.
> Even for example if i was at +100 then it reset itself it would need +150 to get back to the same clock speed but it wouldnt stay there as clicking apply would cause a fan speed spike and a reset.
> Just my observations....probably 12 hours in the hole trying to figure this one out I hope im right.
> Im not 100% sure yet but it looks like there is some kind of conflict (between 2 asus products lol)


AI suite?







Your card has a specific fan profile in the bios, your motherboard software cannot access it... but can access the fan speed controller...








Thus giving you issues AKA software conflicts with third party software!
Read my OC guide for pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

yep. trust in master OccamRazor you must. he is the true OC master and not I!


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

sorry for the double post. ive replaced the PSU and now am running at 1.212v with 1202mhz. and am happy!









didn't get 60fps on very high on metro:ll bench. but, got 45fps. will try to turn tessellation to low and see. the results.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> yep. trust in master OccamRazor you must. he is the true OC master and not I!


Nah! I'm just an average guy! True OC Master he is: *K|NGP|N*



Just 2025mhz core on a 780Ti KPE...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## niketpla

just whoring my new bling. didnt post this in here yet


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> just whoring my new bling. didnt post this in here yet


Is the plate anodized or painted? Hows the finish? I have the plane black on my 780s but always wondered how the finish was.


----------



## voytkoworld

real quick...what is the latest sky3et bios for a EVGA GTX 780 SC

i see the ones in the first thread are from 2013 but i just wanna make sure im not missing newer ones somewhere throughout the thread

thanks!


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voytkoworld*
> 
> real quick...what is the latest sky3et bios for a EVGA GTX 780 SC
> 
> i see the ones in the first thread are from 2013 but i just wanna make sure im not missing newer ones somewhere throughout the thread
> 
> thanks!


What does your bios say? There's 2 for that specific card. 1 for older A1 gpu and 1 for the newer B1 gpu. And yes it matters.


----------



## voytkoworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> What does your bios say? There's 2 for that specific card. 1 for older A1 gpu and 1 for the newer B1 gpu. And yes it matters.


80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021)

appreciate your help


----------



## blackhole2013

Well I have a asus direct cu II 780 that I paid 525 for 7 months ago and now newegg has got it for 329 I wonder will It go down more Or should I get it now for sli ...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well I have a asus direct cu II 780 that I paid 525 for 7 months ago and now newegg has got it for 329 I wonder will It go down more Or should I get it now for sli ...


get it now. They dropped so much because they are going to stop producing them. I just sold my second 780 to a friend, because I don't have time with school and work. But SLI 780 is defiantly worth it. Maybe later I'll pick another one up on eBay for less than $400.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voytkoworld*
> 
> 80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021)
> 
> appreciate your help


You have the latest .45 here:
Quote:


> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX
> 
> skyn3t-EVGA-780-45-vBios.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> ***Warning this is for B1 chip***
> 
> Version 80.80.45.00.80
> Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> OccamRazor Thread support
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx780-owners-club
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Is the plate anodized or painted? Hows the finish? I have the plane black on my 780s but always wondered how the finish was.


its an ekwb gold back plate. anodized aluminum.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well I have a asus direct cu II 780 that I paid 525 for 7 months ago and now newegg has got it for 329 I wonder will It go down more Or should I get it now for sli ...


They won't drop much more. GK110 is going end of life which means stocks will dwindle and eventually prices will return to near MSRP.


----------



## Nark96

I'm contemplating whether I should sell my GTX 780 Classified and get a GTX 980 or a 970 SLI setup, ahhhhhh decisions, decisions


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I'm contemplating whether I should sell my GTX 780 Classified and get a GTX 980 or a 970 SLI setup, ahhhhhh decisions, decisions


If $$$ is no obstacle, go for 980 SLI!
IF$$$ Is an obstacle, get another 780 Classified!

Gaming wise, you will not notice much difference once your 780's are OC'ed until big Maxwell shows up: Titan X...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If $$$ is no obstacle, go for 980 SLI!
> IF$$$ Is an obstacle, get another 780 Classified!
> 
> Gaming wise, you will not notice much difference once your 780's are OC'ed until big Maxwell shows up: Titan X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the quick response Occamrazor







yeah I'll probably just hunt through Ebay to try and find myself another 780 Classy for around £200-250, or I may just leave it be and wait for the true Maxwell chips like you said. Hopefully they'll be on the 16/20nm node/manufacturing process


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well I have a asus direct cu II 780 that I paid 525 for 7 months ago and now newegg has got it for 329 I wonder will It go down more Or should I get it now for sli ...


I saw that as well and am now the happy owner of two of these puppy's, the first one I got for $230 and the second for $330. I will also use the mail in rebate and will be selling the gaming coupon.


----------



## djgrimey

Selling my 780 on Ebay now to try and buy two MSI 970's. Seems like a better deal for me.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Selling my 780 on Ebay now to try and buy two MSI 970's. Seems like a better deal for me.


which 780 do you have? you'd be better off with a 980


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Selling my 780 on Ebay now to try and buy two MSI 970's. Seems like a better deal for me.


seems legit


----------



## Zipperly

Guys does the asus dc2 GTX 780 have upgraded vrm components making it safer for overvoltage?


----------



## matToHmatiC

Hey guys - I recently flashed the skynet bios on my EVGA 780 SC 6GB and for the life of me I cannot get any voltage, core clock, or memory clock to work. The MSI Afterburner volt mod acts like it works (meaning I get the code 41), but can't adjust anything. Using EVGA Precision I can obtain the 1.212 voltage and can adjust memory and core clock. I would really like to unlock the voltage to 1.3 being I have them under water. Is there a certain MSI Afterburner version I should be using? Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

FYI - I am running in SLI and I am not sure that makes a difference on how I should be doing it. I also added the proper settings to both the profile text files.


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey guys I have a single 780 6GB. I sold my other card for $465 this week. Should I sell my 780 and put it toward a 980, or wait till the ti version, or keep it. I will probably get $400 at most for the card. I paid $588 for it in July from the step up program. Is it really worth the upgrade? I game at 1440p


----------



## jleslie246

Hey guys, what settings are yall using with Nvidea Control Panel? Ive noticed I can OC much highier with Vsync ON (or Adaptive) as it holds the fps at 60. Sp should I go as high as I can / stable with Vsync ON? or os high as I can with it OFF?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Guys does the asus dc2 GTX 780 have upgraded vrm components making it safer for overvoltage?


Yes they do, much better than stock reference VRM's! You have my guide in the OP to possibly unlock 1,300V with DCUII cards!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matToHmatiC*
> 
> Hey guys - I recently flashed the skynet bios on my EVGA 780 SC 6GB and for the life of me I cannot get any voltage, core clock, or memory clock to work. The MSI Afterburner volt mod acts like it works (meaning I get the code 41), but can't adjust anything. Using EVGA Precision I can obtain the 1.212 voltage and can adjust memory and core clock. I would really like to unlock the voltage to 1.3 being I have them under water. Is there a certain MSI Afterburner version I should be using? Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> FYI - I am running in SLI and I am not sure that makes a difference on how I should be doing it. I also added the proper settings to both the profile text files.


If you followed my guide it should be working...
Now, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder, in program files (x86) in C:\ ( Restart AB and check in AB settings "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring") Also remember to start AB in administrator rights!
If it doesn't fix the issue, remove drivers, remove AB and delete the install folder, Use DDU to clean your system of driver leftovers: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
After reboot, install drivers and AB ( dont forget to check the settings and admin mode), redo the voltmod by my guide and reboot!
Should do the trick!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey guys I have a single 780 6GB. I sold my other card for $465 this week. Should I sell my 780 and put it toward a 980, or wait till the ti version, or keep it. I will probably get $400 at most for the card. I paid $588 for it in July from the step up program. Is it really worth the upgrade? I game at 1440p


No, but since you already sold the first card, sell that one and get 980 SLI, when the full Maxwell comes our next year, it still will be slower than your SLI setup!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Well I only sold it for two reasons. I bought it used off eBay for $500, and with the release of the new cards, I didn't want to be stuck with a card that couldn't sell for more than $200 by next year. So a friend bought it for $465. I also sold it because I am to busy with school and work and don't have as much time as I used to. So now I'm stick with a card that I paid $588 for.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes they do, much better than stock reference VRM's! You have my guide in the OP to possibly unlock 1,300V with DCUII cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you followed my guide it should be working...
> Now, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder, in program files (x86) in C:\ ( Restart AB and check in AB settings "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring") Also remember to start AB in administrator rights!
> If it doesn't fix the issue, remove drivers, remove AB and delete the install folder, Use DDU to clean your system of driver leftovers: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> After reboot, install drivers and AB ( dont forget to check the settings and admin mode), redo the voltmod by my guide and reboot!
> Should do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but since you already sold the first card, sell that one and get 980 SLI, when the full Maxwell comes our next year, it still will be slower than your SLI setup!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks Occamrazor that is good to know







So you think as long as I can keep the core cool enough that 1.3vc will be ok with the DC2?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well I only sold it for two reasons. I bought it used off eBay for $500, and with the release of the new cards, I didn't want to be stuck with a card that couldn't sell for more than $200 by next year. So a friend bought it for $465. I also sold it because I am to busy with school and work and don't have as much time as I used to. So now I'm stick with a card that I paid $588 for.


Oh man I hope I can find a 780 for 200 going into the future


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> which 780 do you have? you'd be better off with a 980


EVGA 780 SC 6GB, 980 dosent seem worth the money. With the way the 970 overclocks it would out perform 980 for the half the price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> seems legit


It really is im trying to get rid of my card now for $465.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> EVGA 780 SC 6GB, 980 dosent seem worth the money. With the way the 970 overclocks it would out perform 980 for the half the price.
> It really is im trying to get rid of my card now for $465.


It takes a 970 around 1500mhz core to compete with a stock clocked 980 from looking at all the reviews and even then it still loses to it in some games. Factor in overclocking a 980 and it pulls away once again, however I do agree the $200+ price increase for the 980 is hard to swallow. I'd go 970 myself if I was looking for a new card right now.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes they do, much better than stock reference VRM's! You have my guide in the OP to possibly unlock 1,300V with DCUII cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you followed my guide it should be working...
> Now, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder, in program files (x86) in C:\ ( Restart AB and check in AB settings "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring") Also remember to start AB in administrator rights!
> If it doesn't fix the issue, remove drivers, remove AB and delete the install folder, Use DDU to clean your system of driver leftovers: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> After reboot, install drivers and AB ( dont forget to check the settings and admin mode), redo the voltmod by my guide and reboot!
> Should do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but since you already sold the first card, sell that one and get 980 SLI, when the full Maxwell comes our next year, it still will be slower than your SLI setup!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


WAIT when did this happen Occamrazor I thought when months ago I flashed your bios and asked you the max voltage it was 1.212 cause it was locked when did this 1.3v trick come out ... wow now lets go for 1300+ on core

Update alright it worked got 1350 core stable at 1.3 watch dogs ultra 120hz running 99% hitting 82c... Is that a safe temp and is 1.3v ok for 24/7 gaming ?


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> It takes a 970 around 1500mhz core to compete with a stock clocked 980 from looking at all the reviews and even then it still loses to it in some games. Factor in overclocking a 980 and it pulls away once again, however I do agree the $200+ price increase for the 980 is hard to swallow. I'd go 970 myself if I was looking for a new card right now.


Yeah but for price to power dosent seem worth it for 980. I just pretty much sold mines and order a MSI 970 that shows when overclocked passes a 980 stock. Which for me is a win win when running two 970's in SLI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Thanks Occamrazor that is good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think as long as I can keep the core cool enough that 1.3vc will be ok with the DC2?


Yes but don't forget to cool the VRM's properly, no little, tinny heatsinks BS that i hear all the time;

A Mosfet (DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) with 6mm² area can deal with approximate 60A, that's close to 73W!
Now to cool an area of this intensity it would require an (active cooled) aluminum heatsink with 134mm x 42mm AND 400gr of weight!!! (Note that these are approximate values, its not easy to calculate this)








Now you understand why the cards coolers are so big and the design so advanced, heat IS a big concern in electronics!
Now the next thought exercise would be to multiply this with ALL the Mosfets in your card...








Main thing is: Keep ALL the card as cool as you can! It will last longer!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> WAIT when did this happen Occamrazor I thought when months ago I flashed your bios and asked you the max voltage it was 1.212 cause it was locked when did this 1.3v trick come out ... wow now lets go for 1300+ on core
> Update alright it worked got 1350 core stable at 1.3 watch dogs ultra 120hz running 99% hitting 82c... Is that a safe temp and is 1.3v ok for 24/7 gaming ?


Good! That shows you that at OCN everything evolve, so you have to keep track at all times! My guide was posted in all our threads and it's in the OP too!









In case you are interested we have another thread to watch: Official GTX 980 Owners Club http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## 3m3k

...to get or not to get...

TBO I don't think that the prices will go much lower and be more tempting then:

this Zotac
or
this KAF2

This would be my first SLI setup and there are few pros and cons there:

+ already have a ref. EVGA 780 (it looks a bit lonely there in my Swith 810)
+ always wanted a dual card setup
+ would help me in few games now (1440p @ 96Hz) and obviously in the future
+ birthday in Nov - my wife is starting to ask questions...

- would need to get another waterblock & backplate with it ( around 100£)
- not a huge gamer at the moment - full time job, 3rd year college with 4th on the way - i play 1 to 3 sessions (5-10 h) per month but my wife started Sniper Elite III daily sessions recently

To be honest, I'm really tempted.....but is it the thing to do?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> ...to get or not to get...
> 
> TBO I don't think that the prices will go much lower and be more tempting then:
> 
> this Zotac
> or
> this KAF2
> 
> This would be my first SLI setup and there are few pros and cons there:
> 
> + already have a ref. EVGA 780 (it looks a bit lonely there in my Swith 810)
> + always wanted a dual card setup
> + would help me in few games now (1440p @ 96Hz) and obviously in the future
> + birthday in Nov - my wife is starting to ask questions...
> 
> - would need to get another waterblock & backplate with it ( around 100£)
> - not a huge gamer at the moment - full time job, 3rd year college with 4th on the way - i play 1 to 3 sessions (5-10 h) per month but my wife started Sniper Elite III daily sessions recently
> 
> To be honest, I'm really tempted.....but is it the thing to do?


My honest opinion, don't spend money on other brands unless EVGA, you might regret later (comes to mind the warranty exclusions by Zotac: "acts of God") with that written down they can refuse ANY RMA if they want!








With the 970/980's with one [email protected] or 780 SLI you wont see any difference as both GPU's will give you over 60fps in the majority of games!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgrimey*
> 
> Yeah but for price to power dosent seem worth it for 980. I just pretty much sold mines and order a MSI 970 that shows when overclocked passes a 980 stock. Which for me is a win win when running two 970's in SLI.


I know, thats what im saying man. Enjoy those awesome cards


----------



## Blze001

So who here is sticking with their trusty GTX-780 going forward? I always skip a generation with my graphics cards.

I do 1080 gaming anyway, so all I'd get from going GTX-780 to GTX-980 is being able to say I have even MORE unused potential in my gpu.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So who here is sticking with their trusty GTX-780 going forward? I always skip a generation with my graphics cards.
> 
> I do 1080 gaming anyway, so all I'd get from going GTX-780 to GTX-980 is being able to say I have even MORE unused potential in my gpu.


Im slapping 2 Asus DC2 780's in for some SLI action and calling it a day. Got one of them for dirt cheap and the other on newegg for $329.99 plus mail in rebate and a game coupon which I will sell on ebay.


----------



## bern43

I'm very tempted by the 980, but general brokeness is keeping me from upgrading. My SLI 780s are doing really well. But a heavily modded skyrim is pushing the VRAM a bit too much.


----------



## BradleyW

Hello,
I have a question.
When running SLI, can you force AFR "on any game" via the NVCP, just like you can on AMD CCC suite? I am aware not all games support multi GPU's, but with CCC, AFR can always be forced.

These are the CCC options. Easy as that!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I'm very tempted by the 980, but general brokeness is keeping me from upgrading. My SLI 780s are doing really well. But a heavily modded skyrim is pushing the VRAM a bit too much.


Skyrim is VRAM glutton. Maybe, MAYBE, if you had 16GB at your disposal, it'd be happy.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So who here is sticking with their trusty GTX-780 going forward? I always skip a generation with my graphics cards.
> 
> I do 1080 gaming anyway, so all I'd get from going GTX-780 to GTX-980 is being able to say I have even MORE unused potential in my gpu.


Decided against 970 sli here and will just wait for a good used reference EVGA 780 to come along for my 1440p setup or by that time there'll be a really nice high end nvidia gpu $600+ that I'll get instead


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So who here is sticking with their trusty GTX-780 going forward? I always skip a generation with my graphics cards.
> 
> I do 1080 gaming anyway, so all I'd get from going GTX-780 to GTX-980 is being able to say I have even MORE unused potential in my gpu.


Despite the copious amounts of venom the "Must Upgrade Because Something New Released" bug has put into my bloodstream, I will be sticking with me 780s. The only thing I would like is more VRAM for surround but 1GB hardly seems worth the upgrade costs, expecially since I would want to keep Tri-SLI and watercool them $$$$$. I instead opted to reduce the number of pixels I am pushing and go to 1 1440p monitor.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Despite the copious amounts of venom the "Must Upgrade Because Something New Released" bug has put into my bloodstream, I will be sticking with me 780s. The only thing I would like is more VRAM for surround but 1GB hardly seems worth the upgrade costs, expecially since I would want to keep Tri-SLI and watercool them $$$$$. I instead opted to reduce the number of pixels I am pushing and go to 1 1440p monitor.


I'm feeling the same way. Don't get me wrong, going x99 with triple 980s sounds awesome especially with the better SLI scaling... But it just doesn't feel worth it when I can clock my 780s above 1300mhz in most games and my 3930k has the potential for 5.0 for gaming


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I decided early this year that the computer would be "neglected" an just get a Rog swift for an upgrade. Instead of computer stuff I bought a new truck, a new car, a project truck and a wedding. In hindsight I should have substituted in computer parts for the wedding but we live and learn.


----------



## djgrimey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I'm very tempted by the 980, but general brokeness is keeping me from upgrading. My SLI 780s are doing really well. But a heavily modded skyrim is pushing the VRAM a bit too much.


A 6gb 780 will solve your issue. Did wonders for me on Skyrim.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I know, thats what im saying man. Enjoy those awesome cards


thanx bro, about to order in two days when bidding is done.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello,
> I have a question.
> When running SLI, can you force AFR "on any game" via the NVCP, just like you can on AMD CCC suite? I am aware not all games support multi GPU's, but with CCC, AFR can always be forced.
> These are the CCC options. Easy as that!




Yes, you can use nvidia inspector and edit almost anything in the driver profiles!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ibiza*
> 
> Highly considering selling my XFX Radeon 7950 Double D POS, and ordering one of these bad boys EVGA SuperClocked 03G-P4-2783-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit
> Core Clock
> 941 MHz
> Boost Clock
> 993 MHz
> Will I see a lot performance gain?


Sure will! And on top of that you have the voltage mod in my SIG and my guide on top of our modded bios to get you max performance!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm feeling the same way. Don't get me wrong, going x99 with triple 980s sounds awesome especially with the better SLI scaling... But it just doesn't feel worth it when I can clock my 780s above 1300mhz in most games and my 3930k has the potential for 5.0 for gaming


True!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

I got my Asus DC2 GTX 780 today and I have a good one. I flashed my bios and I am able to achieve 1320mhz on the core with just 1.212vc, any more than that artifacts. Also have memory at 6500mhz. Load temps so far in gaming are 64c with my overclock. I think I have a 1400mhz card on my hands after some voltage is added.


----------



## matToHmatiC

If you followed my guide it should be working...
Now, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder, in program files (x86) in C:\ ( Restart AB and check in AB settings "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring") Also remember to start AB in administrator rights!
If it doesn't fix the issue, remove drivers, remove AB and delete the install folder, Use DDU to clean your system of driver leftovers: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
After reboot, install drivers and AB ( dont forget to check the settings and admin mode), redo the voltmod by my guide and reboot!

Cheers

Occamrazor[/quote]

Thanks for the quick response. I am at a loss. I have done everything you have stated and now I am able to control the memory and clock speeds but still not able to control the voltage. I never install new drivers on top of old drivers (safe mode / clean / install new driver). Anyway, if you have any other suggestions I would be more than willing to try them. Again, I am getting the code that everything is working and good to go, and I think running it as admin is what finally gave me the ability to change memory and clock speeds. Is it possible that GPUZ is not reading the correct voltage? I am also using AID64 and both are not showing 1.3v.

I do appreciate you taking the time to respond as I know you probably have a million other things to do besides help an old hack like me...


----------



## Zipperly

I now have my memory at +500 for what I guess is 7ghz. Is that safe with this card since it has no sinks directly on the vram? I dont even crash the ram until i go to +600.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matToHmatiC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you followed my guide it should be working...
> Now, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder, in program files (x86) in C:\ ( Restart AB and check in AB settings "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring") Also remember to start AB in administrator rights!
> If it doesn't fix the issue, remove drivers, remove AB and delete the install folder, Use DDU to clean your system of driver leftovers: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> After reboot, install drivers and AB ( dont forget to check the settings and admin mode), redo the voltmod by my guide and reboot!
> Cheers
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I am at a loss. I have done everything you have stated and now I am able to control the memory and clock speeds but still not able to control the voltage. I never install new drivers on top of old drivers (safe mode / clean / install new driver). Anyway, if you have any other suggestions I would be more than willing to try them. Again, I am getting the code that everything is working and good to go, and I think running it as admin is what finally gave me the ability to change memory and clock speeds. Is it possible that GPUZ is not reading the correct voltage? I am also using AID64 and both are not showing 1.3v.
> I do appreciate you taking the time to respond as I know you probably have a million other things to do besides help an old hack like me...
Click to expand...

Old?!?! You would be surprised with the average age around here...








After the mod is in place Afterburner is the only software that can "see" the voltage as it reads it directly from the voltage controller, while the other programs get it form teh driver feed and drivers are programmed to 1,212V...








Are the voltage "numbers" in decimals? as in 1212? or offset? as in +67?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I now have my memory at +500 for what I guess is 7ghz. Is that safe with this card since it has no sinks directly on the vram? I dont even crash the ram until i go to +600.


Dont worry there is no voltage added to the memory so...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Old?!?! You would be surprised with the average age around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the mod is in place Afterburner is the only software that can "see" the voltage as it reads it directly from the voltage controller, while the other programs get it form teh driver feed and drivers are programmed to 1,212V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the voltage "numbers" in decimals? as in 1212? or offset? as in +67?
> Dont worry there is no voltage added to the memory so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Okay I didnt know if the frequency would add too much heat and damage it.


----------



## SteezyTN

I have a 780 6GB, and the stock voltage is showing 1.025. Why is that so high. It used to say .8??

I just sold my other 780, and I've never seen it stay at 1.025 at idle


----------



## SteezyTN

I cant change the voltage using precision x 16. Once I try and apply the setting, it resets to zero. please check out this video I made. it shows everything. Whats up with this? never had the problem on 4.2.1


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Okay I didnt know if the frequency would add too much heat and damage it.


I'm running mine at 7GHz but if you start seeing artefacts turn it down immediately.


----------



## zodden

Does anybody have the orginal bios from the Evga 6GB 780 GTX? I can't seem to find the backup and want to re-flash from skynet back to the original so I can sell it and get a new card.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenTiger

*EDIT: Oops, didn't realize it had brought me to an old post when I clicked my thread subscription







. Useful info but I guess not exactly where people were talking right now...! Put the post in spoilers that I had originally made so as not to disrupt.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Well here we see in plain english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that there is not that big of a difference between the 970 and 780... and in fact the only time the 970 really eeks out the 780 is in synthetic benches and DEF not real gameplay as shown below..... if I was buying all brand new today Id go sli 970 or 980 obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: wccftech
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2182196/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


That's a leaked review from pre-launch. *Here's a better review someone found that I summarized in another thread... compares a 1300mhz GTX 780 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1228mhz 780 Ti OC (boost clock). This is the best comparison I have found yet and pretty much is "nuff said" on the topic







.*
Quote:


> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9AfYZQk.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UMtxmqU.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7xG9sRd.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/34W7KjL.png
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


Hope this helps anyone trying to make the decision to be informed when doing so. The oc'd GTX 970 vs. oc'd 780 Ti and oc'd 780 non-ti all stack up fairly closely, though the 970 does beat out the oc'd 780 non-ti by a respectable margin. From a raw performance perspective, the 780 still makes a very strong case for itself, at least, albeit it does lack in other factors.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodden*
> 
> Does anybody have the orginal bios from the Evga 6GB 780 GTX? I can't seem to find the backup and want to re-flash from skynet back to the original so I can sell it and get a new card.
> 
> Thanks!


I actually just flashed mine, and I made a backup using GPU-z. Not sure if I did it correctly though. How do I reflash it. Do I do the -4 -5 -6 thing again? is it the same exact way as the 1.212 mod?


----------



## zodden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I actually just flashed mine, and I made a backup using GPU-z. Not sure if I did it correctly though. How do I reflash it. Do I do the -4 -5 -6 thing again? is it the same exact way as the 1.212 mod?


To reflash to the original you would need to rename the .rom of the backup to X.rom and make sure the backup is in the same directory of Ezflash.

Then I think all you need to do is select #2 which is normal flash and it will go through the process of flashing back to the original stock bios. If I am wrong here on any of this somebody please correct me!

Thanks


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodden*
> 
> Does anybody have the orginal bios from the Evga 6GB 780 GTX? I can't seem to find the backup and want to re-flash from skynet back to the original so I can sell it and get a new card.
> 
> Thanks!


Like I said, I don't know if I did this correct. I reflashed back to stock (I think I did). Here is the file I saved using GPU-z. I have the exact 6GB 780 as you by EVGA. Let me know if this file works.

stockbios780.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Zipperly

Deleted.


----------



## SteezyTN

Please let me know if that is the right stock bios for the Eva gtx 780 6gb. Before I flashed the volt mod, I backed yow stock by using gpu-z.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

got any idea how much power to run three of these and have a true gaming experience? so, if ever I win the lottery. Im ready to set up this new rig.


----------



## jleslie246

2-3 GTX 980's


----------



## Zipperly

For a beefy card like the Asus DC2 780 do you guys think 80c is ok for the vrms? That is what I hit with 1333mhz core and 1.238vc.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I flashed my EVGA GTX 780 6GB, and when I try and go back to the file I saved in GPU-z, the bios version is the same as the modded one.

The bios version is 80.80.58.00.82 (P2083-0025)

Am I back to stock, or what? did I reflash to stock okay?

If not, can someone please provide me with the stock EVGA 6GB 780 .rom file?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes but don't forget to cool the VRM's properly, no little, tinny heatsinks BS that i hear all the time;
> 
> A Mosfet (DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) with 6mm² area can deal with approximate 60A, that's close to 73W!
> Now to cool an area of this intensity it would require an (active cooled) aluminum heatsink with 134mm x 42mm AND 400gr of weight!!! (Note that these are approximate values, its not easy to calculate this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you understand why the cards coolers are so big and the design so advanced, heat IS a big concern in electronics!
> Now the next thought exercise would be to multiply this with ALL the Mosfets in your card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main thing is: Keep ALL the card as cool as you can! It will last longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good! That shows you that at OCN everything evolve, so you have to keep track at all times! My guide was posted in all our threads and it's in the OP too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you are interested we have another thread to watch: Official GTX 980 Owners Club http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ha no 980 for me it will be asus direct cu II 780 from one to SLl real soon .. I will wait till next series to upgrade .. especially now mine runs 1350 on core now thanks to 1.3v I hope the second will be around the same ..


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm actually in love with my 780(s). When it comes to "upgrades," money is always the concern. I spent an estimated $600 to use the EVGA Step Up Program from my 3GB model. $600 is a dang lot for a year and a half old chipset (even though it's a new card via memory). I sold my second 780 to a friend, because I don't have as much time to game like I used to. I kept contemplating if I should sell the 780 I have left, and try and take a minimal loss on eBay, rather than keeping it a year, and lossing more than half of what I paid. But then I decided to keep it. The 980's aren't that much better than 780.

Who knows, maybe I'll add a second 780 (again lol) when prices really drop on eBay for used... Because it seems that EVGA stopped producing the 6GB model. Amazon and newegg stopped selling them.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

here n the Philippines. there are a lot. and I mean a lot of people literally giving away their gtx 780's and r9 290s' for a shot of gtx 970 or gtx 980. hehe...so tempting to get another gtx 780 to flash for an sli. hehe. but, it really aint worth the money since my kid only plays moba games. hehe. and I only have 1 graphics intensive game for now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I cant change the voltage using precision x 16. Once I try and apply the setting, it resets to zero. please check out this video I made. it shows everything. Whats up with this? never had the problem on 4.2.1


Uninstall PX. delete install folder inside program files (x86), re-install PX! Done!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *EDIT: Oops, didn't realize it had brought me to an old post when I clicked my thread subscription
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Useful info but I guess not exactly where people were talking right now...! Put the post in spoilers that I had originally made so as not to disrupt.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a leaked review from pre-launch. *Here's a better review someone found that I summarized in another thread... compares a 1300mhz GTX 780 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1228mhz 780 Ti OC (boost clock). This is the best comparison I have found yet and pretty much is "nuff said" on the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> Hope this helps anyone trying to make the decision to be informed when doing so. The oc'd GTX 970 vs. oc'd 780 Ti and oc'd 780 non-ti all stack up fairly closely, though the 970 does beat out the oc'd 780 non-ti by a respectable margin. From a raw performance perspective, the 780 still makes a very strong case for itself, at least, albeit it does lack in other factors.


That why i said in my first article about the GM204 over 2 month ago (http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/24200_100#post_22482234) that it would be a side grade for the volt enabled existing GK110 cards!








Sorry i couldn't answer your PM; you did the right call!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> For a beefy card like the Asus DC2 780 do you guys think 80c is ok for the vrms? That is what I hit with 1333mhz core and 1.238vc.


Yes the DCUII VRM's are sturdier than reference and can handle heat at a better degree but remember the golden rule in electronics, "the lower heat the better"








Quoting myself:








Quote:


> "Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I flashed my EVGA GTX 780 6GB, and when I try and go back to the file I saved in GPU-z, the bios version is the same as the modded one.
> 
> The bios version is 80.80.58.00.82 (P2083-0025)
> Am I back to stock, or what? did I reflash to stock okay?
> If not, can someone please provide me with the stock EVGA 6GB 780 .rom file?


Open the bios with KBT, in the name box should be: GK110B P2083 SKU 25 VGA BIOS
Here is the original:

EVGA7806gbbios.zip 135k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Ha no 980 for me it will be asus direct cu II 780 from one to SLl real soon .. I will wait till next series to upgrade .. especially now mine runs 1350 on core now thanks to 1.3v I hope the second will be around the same ..











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> here n the Philippines. there are a lot. and I mean a lot of people literally giving away their gtx 780's and r9 290s' for a shot of gtx 970 or gtx 980. hehe...so tempting to get another gtx 780 to flash for an sli. hehe. but, it really aint worth the money since my kid only plays moba games. hehe. and I only have 1 graphics intensive game for now.


What are you waiting for? You know you are going to buy one! You are just here talking about it to convince yourself!!!























Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Ha no 980 for me it will be asus direct cu II 780 from one to SLl real soon .. I will wait till next series to upgrade .. especially now mine runs 1350 on core now thanks to 1.3v I hope the second will be around the same ..


Same here man, I just got that same card yesterday and I am extremely impressed with it. 1350+on the core with the voltage unlocked and +500 on the memory while my core never exceeds 64c. I just wish there was a way to fix the vdroop because im confident this card would break 1400mhz core if only the voltage wouldnt droop down.

With that said I would put this up against a highly overclocked 970 any day and even some overclocked 980's since the GK110's are faster clock for clock anyway.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall PX. delete install folder inside program files (x86), re-install PX! Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That why i said in my first article about the GM204 over 2 month ago (http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/24200_100#post_22482234) that it would be a side grade for the volt enabled existing GK110 cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i couldn't answer your PM; you did the right call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the DCUII VRM's are sturdier than reference and can handle heat at a better degree but remember the golden rule in electronics, "the lower heat the better"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the bios with KBT, in the name box should be: GK110B P2083 SKU 25 VGA BIOS
> Here is the original:
> 
> EVGA7806gbbios.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for? You know you are going to buy one! You are just here talking about it to convince yourself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


 Capture.PNG 56k .PNG file

This is the bios that I reflashed using the backup I made in GPU-Z before I flashed the modded BIOS. I flashed it doing it the same way I flashed the modded BIOS. Is that the correct way of flashing stock? Anyways, this is after (I believe it worked) I flashed the stock bios. Does this mean I did it correctly, and that im back to stock. It matches up exactly with the file you just uplaoded


----------



## erso44

Hello guys,

I´m new here









I have overclocked my Palit Superjetstream GTX 780 with 13 Mhz steps to 1188,9 Mhz (GPU Core Clock) and the memory clock are stock. Of course I have increased the voltage (+62 mV - maximum what EVGA Precision Tool gives me). GPU-Z shows me under full load temps of 71°C and a Power Target of 112,7% (I increased the PT to 106%) but when I increase the core clock further with +13 Mhz than it artifacts. Is this a sign that I have reached the maximum core clock or do I have not enough voltage?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voytkoworld*
> 
> 80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021)
> 
> appreciate your help


That is the new style for the 780 sc. Check out first page for download


----------



## mrgamer81

Anybody here going for the step up, i did it with my two gtx780 HC which i bought last week, for two gtx 980.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I´m new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have overclocked my Palit Superjetstream GTX 780 with 13 Mhz steps to 1188,9 Mhz (GPU Core Clock) and the memory clock are stock. Of course I have increased the voltage (+62 mV - maximum what EVGA Precision Tool gives me). GPU-Z shows me under full load temps of 71°C and a Power Target of 112,7% (I increased the PT to 106%) but when I increase the core clock further with +13 Mhz than it artifacts. Is this a sign that I have reached the maximum core clock or do I have not enough voltage?


artifacts are a sign you reached the max clock for that voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Anybody here going for the step up, i did it with my two gtx780 HC which i bought last week, for two gtx 980.


yes, seeing that for $30 i can get a card ~/+780ti performance; which did cost $200 more.

but waiting weeks i hope i get it before big maxwell gets released.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> artifacts are a sign you reached the max clock for that voltage.


and bluescreen for maximum core clock, is that correct?

I need to think how I get higher voltage without flashing "her"


----------



## Zipperly

Guys anyone know of an LLC mod for the Asus DC2 GTX 780?


----------



## erso44

I thought the instruction one the first page with the LLC mod is general?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I thought the instruction one the first page with the LLC mod is general?


Nope, the voltage controller on this card is different from the others.


----------



## erso44

Can you tell me how you get 1320 Mhz..?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> artifacts are a sign you reached the max clock for that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> and bluescreen for maximum core clock, is that correct?
> 
> I need to think how I get higher voltage without flashing "her"
Click to expand...

bluescreen bad.

unstable overclock of the CPU or ram but usually not with the graphics.

higher voltage=flashing

it's like giving "her" flowers.


----------



## jameyscott

Really hot flowers that could kill her....


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Can you tell me how you get 1320 Mhz..?


Yes, use msi afterburner and see how well you can overclock. Every card is different.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Really hot flowers that could kill her....


pullleeezzze.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Really hot flowers that could kill her....


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I´m new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have overclocked my Palit Superjetstream GTX 780 with 13 Mhz steps to 1188,9 Mhz (GPU Core Clock) and the memory clock are stock. Of course I have increased the voltage (+62 mV - maximum what EVGA Precision Tool gives me). GPU-Z shows me under full load temps of 71°C and a Power Target of 112,7% (I increased the PT to 106%) but when I increase the core clock further with +13 Mhz than it artifacts. Is this a sign that I have reached the maximum core clock or do I have not enough voltage?


WELCOME TO OCN AND THE 780 family!!!!

When monitoring your OC make sure you are watching the temp limit, voltage limit, power limit, and utilization.... The limits specifically will inform you which variable you need to adjust. The scale is 0-1, 0 means go, 1 means stop. If your voltage limit hits 1, add voltage, likewise for power... Stuttering can also signify power limit being reached. I'm not sure about the physical limitations of that particular PCB but hopefully someone else here does


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

based on page 154 I think. skyn3t mentioned that for each step (+13mhz). you should add +1 mhz as the correct OC stepping. that's why there were so many failed OC attempts. me included. hehe. still haven't gotten around to pick a piece of paper and compute it...hehe....I don't know if it still is compatible now since he has pointed out in the sticky that we should only take 13mhz as a step.

also, one thing to consider is the chip. the silicone lottery as they call it. some get good or bad or even great chips. I really don't know how they rank each here. but, I get to oc my reference zotac 780 up to [email protected] 1.212v. still trying to find its limits though. and my driver crashed when I amped it to 1229mhz @1.212v. so...I really need that pen and paper to compute.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I decided to keep my 6GB 780. Like I said, I did sell my other one to a friend because I'm to busy with school and finding a job. But I may add another card (again lol)

Anyways, is it worth it to water cool just one card (ACX cooler). I will sell my H100i to put the money toward the loop (XSPC AX360 with the Photon 170 tube reservoir/pump combo).


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I decided to keep my 6GB 780. Like I said, I did sell my other one to a friend because I'm to busy with school and finding a job. But I may add another card (again lol)
> 
> Anyways, is it worth it to water cool just one card (ACX cooler). I will sell my H100i to put the money toward the loop (XSPC AX360 with the Photon 170 tube reservoir/pump combo).


as you can see up top. no reference air cooler will be able to cope up with that much oc on it. from base of 863mhz to 1202mhz (not fully tested in real life gaming. I only have metro: last light redux to try it on.). that's 39% more than reference. and if you've got an already factory oc card. I tihink the best thing is to flash it it to kill the boost and increase the volts and max up the card to match the boost. then see if your air cooler or you can withstand the heat and noise. my personal opinion only....


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> based on page 154 I think. skyn3t mentioned that for each step (+13mhz). you should add +1 mhz as the correct OC stepping. that's why there were so many failed OC attempts. me included. hehe. still haven't gotten around to pick a piece of paper and compute it...hehe....I don't know if it still is compatible now since he has pointed out in the sticky that we should only take 13mhz as a step.
> 
> also, one thing to consider is the chip. the silicone lottery as they call it. some get good or bad or even great chips. I really don't know how they rank each here. but, I get to oc my reference zotac 780 up to [email protected] 1.212v. still trying to find its limits though. and my driver crashed when I amped it to 1229mhz @1.212v. so...I really need that pen and paper to compute.


here this might help:



i'm pretty sure the boost clocks are for all cards but, if you want to see your's then use gpu-z to export/save the BIOS and KBT to view the states.








and those with xxxx*.5* would round up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Capture.PNG 56k .PNG file
> 
> This is the bios that I reflashed using the backup I made in GPU-Z before I flashed the modded BIOS. I flashed it doing it the same way I flashed the modded BIOS. Is that the correct way of flashing stock? Anyways, this is after (I believe it worked) I flashed the stock bios. Does this mean I did it correctly, and that im back to stock. It matches up exactly with the file you just uplaoded


Yap! Flashed alright!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here this might help:
> 
> i'm pretty sure the boost clocks are for all cards but, if you want to see your's then use gpu-z to export/save the BIOS and KBT to view the states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those with xxxx*.5* would round up.


True! Right on!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## KingT

I have tested benchmarks that *Guru3D* uses for testing graphic cards, in Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4.
I have tested my Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC at these clocks:

1) stock clocks 954 base,1006 boost /1500MHz = actual boost 1097MHz / 1500MHz memory (*STOCK*)
2) 1150MHz actual boost / 1600MHz memory (*OC*)

Benchmark timedemos:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Results:

*Crysis 3*, 1920 x 1200, Very High, FXAA:

Gigabyte GTX 780 @ 1097/1500MHz (*STOCK*) - AVG FPS - 63
GTX 780 @ 1150/1600MHz (*OC*) - .................AVG FPS - 66
GTX 780 Ti - .............................................. AVG FPS - 62
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 - ............................... AVG FPS - 58
MSI GTX 970 Gaming - ............................... AVG FPS - 57

*Battlefield 4*,
1920 x 1200
Ultra quality
2x MSAA enabled
16x AF enabled
HBAO enabled

Gigabyte GTX 780 @ 1097/1500MHz (*STOCK*) - AVG FPS - 85
Gigabyte GTX 780 @ 1150/1600MHz (*OC*) - ....AVG FPS - 89
GTX 780 Ti - .............................................. AVG FPS - 87
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 - ............................... AVG FPS - 87
MSI GTX 970 Gaming - ............................... AVG FPS - 85

CHEERS.


----------



## SteezyTN

I need some help. I'm using the 1.212 volt flash on my EVGA GTX 780 6GB. The boost on my card is 1110.6MHz. However, I can't go above that even when I raise te gpu clock offset. Why is that?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I need some help. I'm using the 1.212 volt flash on my EVGA GTX 780 6GB. The boost on my card is 1110.6MHz. However, I can't go above that even when I raise te gpu clock offset. Why is that?


Kill AB, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder in program files (x86), restart AB, go to settings, tick "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring", redo the volt mod, reboot, done! If the issue is still present: Uninstall drivers, use *Display Driver Uninstaller* to clean the system of nvidia leftovers, reboot, re-install drivers! Done!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Kill AB, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder in program files (x86), restart AB, go to settings, tick "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring", redo the volt mod, reboot, done! If the issue is still present: Uninstall drivers, use *Display Driver Uninstaller* to clean the system of nvidia leftovers, reboot, re-install drivers! Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


i actually use EVGA PX... Does that make a difference, or do I need to use MSI AB? And I forgot to mention that the voltage does hit 1.212. I just can't raise the GPU clock offset.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i actually use EVGA PX... Does that make a difference, or do I need to use MSI AB? And I forgot to mention that the voltage does hit 1.212. I just can't raise the GPU clock offset.


Uninstall PX, delete profiles folder inside program files (x86), uninstall drivers, run *Display Driver Uninstaller*
re-install drivers and PX! Done!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dorrak

Add me please.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=eumxh


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall PX, delete profiles folder inside program files (x86), uninstall drivers, run *Display Driver Uninstaller*
> re-install drivers and PX! Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So I did everything you said, but I still cant raise the GPU Clock Offset. I have it to +92, which should be 1228Mhz. The boost on my card is 1111Mhz. Why wont it rise?

I am able to hit 1.212V, and the Memory Clock rises to. I have my memory set to 7000.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I did everything you said, but I still cant raise the GPU Clock Offset. I have it to +92, which should be 1228Mhz. The boost on my card is 1111Mhz. Why wont it rise?
> 
> I am able to hit 1.212V, and the Memory Clock rises to. I have my memory set to 7000.


What bios is that?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What bios is that?


i am running the EVGA 6Gb rom under vBios V4 (first page of this post). I have the EVGA GTX 780 6GB SC card. I am running the right one right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> i am running the EVGA 6Gb rom under vBios V4 (first page of this post). I have the EVGA GTX 780 6GB SC card. I am running the right one right?


Yes you are! Uninstall PX, delete install folder, reboot! Install the latest AB, go to settings, tick "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring"
Do the volt mod in my guide, that way you will have numerals (1.212) instead of offset values (+67)
Check if the issue remains!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you are! Uninstall PX, delete install folder, reboot! Install the latest AB, go to settings, tick "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring"
> Do the volt mod in my guide, that way you will have numerals (1.212) instead of offset values (+67)
> Check if the issue remains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Nothing fixed it. The way I flashed it was by these commands--
1. nvflash --protect off
2. nvflash -4 -5 -6 Skyn3t.rom (this is what I changed the name to that I downloaded.
3. y for yes.

Those are the only things I did.

No matter what, I can only go get 1.212, but not above 1110Mhz on the GPU Clock


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Nothing fixed it. The way I flashed it was by these commands--
> 1. nvflash --protect off
> 2. nvflash -4 -5 -6 Skyn3t.rom (this is what I changed the name to that I downloaded.
> 3. y for yes.
> 
> Those are the only things I did.
> 
> No matter what, I can only go get 1.212, but not above 1110Mhz on the GPU Clock


Flash back to stock bios and try again, if it still doesn't work, the problem could/must be OS related...









_"Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth"_

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Flash back to stock bios and try again, if it still doesn't work, the problem could/must be OS related...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth"_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yeah I reflashed back to stock a millions times, then back to the modded one provided under v4 section. Its very odd that I can reach 1.212, but I cant go over the boost of 1110Mhz. Without the modded bios, I could reach 1228Mhz at 1.2v. Why am I the only one having this issue? How could it be OS related? im running windows 7 Professional. Any other solutions? I appreciate the help Occam


----------



## erso44

man I´m reaching with 1,212V only a maximum GPU core clock of 1202 Mhz....








I think I have a bad chip...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> man I´m reaching with 1,212V only a maximum GPU core clock of 1202 Mhz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a bad chip..


Do you have the DC2? mine does 1320 with 1.212 and +500mem. Remember all chips are different and while your clock is a little on the low end you will still get a nice performance boost at 1202.


----------



## benjamen50

I can only reach 1220 MHz on my Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3X GHZ Edition OC. Anyway, I'm having another two 780s soon (gave the other one to my brother) sadly my power supply is only 700W


----------



## -FC6753-

Hi guys ! I recently bought two gtx 780 ZOTAC oc edition reference cards and they are water cooled. You guys know what max core clock I can get out of them?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-FC6753-*
> 
> Hi guys ! I recently bought two gtx 780 ZOTAC oc edition reference cards and they are water cooled. You guys know what max core clock I can get out of them?


Hi, welcome to OCN









To answer your question, no way to tell till you overclock them for yourself and see, each card is different


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-FC6753-*
> 
> Hi guys ! I recently bought two gtx 780 ZOTAC oc edition reference cards and they are water cooled. You guys know what max core clock I can get out of them?


Every chip is different and no one can tell you what you will get out of them. Just overclock it yourself and see where you can take them.


----------



## -FC6753-

Quote:


> Hi, welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, no way to tell till you overclock them for yourself and see, each card is different


Quote:


> Every chip is different and no one can tell you what you will get out of them. Just overclock it yourself and see where you can take them.


ok guys thanks







. i will overclock them soon and let you know how much i got out of them


----------



## CrSt3r

My "*EVGA GTX780*" is a bad clocker too ... got it watercooled and only can get to *1150/6800* stable with *1.2V*

Set with MSI AB:

+37mV
106%
+140 Core
+400 Mem

And i have an A1-Chip i believe. Trying to get a Mod Bios but cant find anything.

Bios: *80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)*

Card is reference PCB and watercooled with a "Aquacomputer kryographics GTX780/Titan" ... Active Backplate will be added in 2 weeks, when i start to move over into my new "Cooltek W2"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> My "*EVGA GTX780*" is a bad clocker too ... got it watercooled and only can get to *1150/6800* stable with *1.2V*
> Set with MSI AB:
> +37mV
> 106%
> +140 Core
> +400 Mem
> And i have an A1-Chip i believe. Trying to get a Mod Bios but cant find anything.
> Bios: *80.10.37.00.80 (P2083-0020)*
> Card is reference PCB and watercooled with a "Aquacomputer kryographics GTX780/Titan" ... Active Backplate will be added in 2 weeks, when i start to move over into my new "Cooltek W2"


You have everything in my SIG except the bios, that you can get in the OP ( Opening Post): http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
Under the 3A link:



In my SIG you have:

EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL
OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH GUIDE W/PLX COMMANDS
OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE
OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE
Plus a few of my articles to better understand how your card works:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Uzanar

I just downloaded the latest version of EVGA Precision X and what I immediately found weird is that I can overvolt all the way up to 1.3V up from only 1.212V in the 4.X version of Preicision X that I ran before.
I assume that 1.3V would **** up my graphics card without very good cooling but do I dare to increase it just a tad bit above 1.212V with the reference cooler?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Do you have the DC2?


uuuuu whaaat ?








I don´t understand what DC2 should be









And can anybody tell me what´s the difference between a A1 & B1 chip ??


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> uuuuu whaaat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t understand what DC2 should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can anybody tell me what´s the difference between a A1 & B1 chip ??


DC2= 'Direct CU II' it's a cooling design by ASUS on their GPU's







and B1 chips generally tend to overclock better than A1 chips so they say







however not in all cases though.


----------



## erso44

I don´t have a DC2.

Mine is from palit (Palit super jetstream gtx 780)
And I have looked into GPU-Z and it shows me a B1 chip so.....well, I´m a bad overclocker
















I´m scared to incease voltage because I read the "warning spoiler" on the first page. My graphiccard is air cooled and I don´t want to go above 1,212V.
I´m not sure if the cooler is connected with the vram chips...

I will search online for the construction of the air cooling


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have everything in my SIG except the bios, that you can get in the OP ( Opening Post): http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> Under the 3A link:
> 
> 
> 
> In my SIG you have:
> 
> EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL
> OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH GUIDE W/PLX COMMANDS
> OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE
> OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE
> Plus a few of my articles to better understand how your card works:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Can you quick tell me what was changed in the "EVGA GTX780 OC Reference" Bios ?

New PT? More VCore possible?

Sry to ask you so much annoying questions









THX for the hard work and help !!!


----------



## Zipperly

Yeah my DC2 is a B1 and its a great overclocker.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yeah my DC2 is a B1 and its a great overclocker.


did you already flash your bios ?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> did you already flash your bios ?


Why the rolleyes? I can do 1320 on the stock bios but it of course will throttle under certain conditions. I now have my bios flashed but I am only using 1.212vc and I do not throttle anymore as I hold 1320mhz core continuously. I can actually go a lot higher.............. with added vcore I have had this card up to 1375mhz core.


----------



## erso44

impressiv
















so do you want to help me ?
what shall I do next ?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Why the rolleyes? I can do 1320 on the stock bios but it of course will throttle under certain conditions. I now have my bios flashed but I am only using 1.212vc and I do not throttle anymore as I hold 1320mhz core continuously. I can actually go a lot higher.............. with added vcore I have had this card up to 1375mhz core.


Indeed, luck of the draw allows you to never have to flash the bios to get a decent OC


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> I just downloaded the latest version of EVGA Precision X and what I immediately found weird is that I can overvolt all the way up to 1.3V up from only 1.212V in the 4.X version of Preicision X that I ran before.
> I assume that 1.3V would **** up my graphics card without very good cooling but do I dare to increase it just a tad bit above 1.212V with the reference cooler?


PX goes to 1.3 now????









keep the voltage down until you go WC if you plan on it. i have thrown caution to the wind and juiced up to 1.3 for short benchmarking runs. but i stopped that insanity to not have my vrms go pop though my core temp didn't go above 72c @100% fan speed.(iirc).

highest i push mine is 1.219-1.224 64c again @100% fan speed. -readings in OSD


----------



## erso44

I startet to read an articel about the GTX 780 on Nvidias page and I found this picture. Can anbody tell me what Nividia means with "% Cycle" on the left side of the diagram?

http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/geforce-gtx-780/geforce-gtx-780-overvolting.png
(and how can I directly insert pictures without posting the link?)

I´m so sorry for annoying but I want to learn


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> PX goes to 1.3 now????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep the voltage down until you go WC if you plan on it. i have thrown caution to the wind and juiced up to 1.3 for short benchmarking runs. but i stopped that insanity to not have my vrms go pop though my core temp didn't go above 72c @100% fan speed.(iirc).
> 
> highest i push mine is 1.219-1.224 64c again @100% fan speed. -readings in OSD


I just tried some mild OCing with 1.225V and the voltage goes totally wild in benchmarks.
The very weird thing is that I set it at 1.225V, OC'd to 1250Mhz on the core and went for it and during the benchmark it was set at 1.200-1.2005V all the time except for sometimes when it rushed up to 1.231V for a second and the benchmark (Heaven) was stable all the time.

What's weird about it is that during the 1½ years of owning this card I have *never* been able to go through a Heaven-run at 1230MHz+ even with 1.212V








If I put my voltage at say 1.175V it gives me an effective volage of about 1.130V as well, what is this sorcery?

It's a reference card bought at release with Skyn3ts Rev 3.0A BIOS I believe.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> I just tried some mild OCing with 1.225V and the voltage goes totally wild in benchmarks.
> The very weird thing is that I set it at 1.225V, OC'd to 1250Mhz on the core and went for it and during the benchmark it was set at 1.200-1.2005V all the time except for sometimes when it rushed up to 1.231V for a second and the benchmark (Heaven) was stable all the time.
> 
> What's weird about it is that during the 1½ years of owning this card I have *never* been able to go through a Heaven-run at 1230MHz+ even with 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I put my voltage at say 1.175V it gives me an effective volage of about 1.130V as well, what is this sorcery?
> 
> It's a reference card bought at release with Skyn3ts Rev 3.0A BIOS I believe.


the LLC will give +0.025 of what you set and then jump up or down 0.006 so, you could potentially see an increase of 0.031.

if you are not hitting or staying at the voltage you set, that may have to do with having the power target too low. - i think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I startet to read an articel about the GTX 780 on Nvidias page and I found this picture. Can anbody tell me what Nividia means with "% Cycle" on the left side of the diagram?
> 
> http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/geforce-gtx-780/geforce-gtx-780-overvolting.png
> (and how can I directly insert pictures without posting the link?)
> 
> I´m so sorry for annoying but I want to learn


don't know what %s they mean - sorry but to add an image to a post:


hit the button to the left of the paperclip - looks like a sun with mountains. a pop up will ask if you want to upload or the URL of the image.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the LLC will give +0.025 of what you set and then jump up or down 0.006 so, you could potentially see an increase of 0.031.
> 
> if you are not hitting or staying at the voltage you set, that may have to do with having the power target too low. - i think.


Yeah that's the symptom when using the standard BIOS but with Skyn3ts BIOS the card has an "unlimited" power target and when benchmarking it only goes up to about 80% so that's not the problem.
It just feels very strange to me that I suddenly can get a much higher OC with less voltage just because of a new version of Precision X









Oh and when I set say 1.225V the voltage is constantly at 1.232-1.237V when not doing anything and when I start the benchmark is when it goes down to about 1.2V.
Am I alone with this strange behavior?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Can you quick tell me what was changed in the "EVGA GTX780 OC Reference" Bios ?
> New PT? More VCore possible?
> Sry to ask you so much annoying questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX for the hard work and help !!!


You have all the details there in the OP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> uuuuu whaaat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t understand what DC2 should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can anybody tell me what´s the difference between a A1 & B1 chip ??


A1 chips are the first Titan GPU batch and early 780's, then on the 780Ti release also came the B1 chips ( also equipped 780's from there on), having higher fabrication yields, nvidia made a new GPU revision with less current leakage, the B1! Generally can OC higher with less voltage but not all can and some A1 chips also can OC higher!
GPU's are manufactured in "waffers", the center chips have less leakage and therefore use less voltage!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> impressiv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do you want to help me ?
> what shall I do next ?


Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Also some of my articles about the card:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> I just tried some mild OCing with 1.225V and the voltage goes totally wild in benchmarks.
> The very weird thing is that I set it at 1.225V, OC'd to 1250Mhz on the core and went for it and during the benchmark it was set at 1.200-1.2005V all the time except for sometimes when it rushed up to 1.231V for a second and the benchmark (Heaven) was stable all the time.
> What's weird about it is that during the 1½ years of owning this card I have *never* been able to go through a Heaven-run at 1230MHz+ even with 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I put my voltage at say 1.175V it gives me an effective volage of about 1.130V as well, what is this sorcery?
> It's a reference card bought at release with Skyn3ts Rev 3.0A BIOS I believe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Yeah that's the symptom when using the standard BIOS but with Skyn3ts BIOS the card has an "unlimited" power target and when benchmarking it only goes up to about 80% so that's not the problem.
> It just feels very strange to me that I suddenly can get a much higher OC with less voltage just because of a new version of Precision X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and when I set say 1.225V the voltage is constantly at 1.232-1.237V when not doing anything and when I start the benchmark is when it goes down to about 1.2V.
> Am I alone with this strange behavior?


No sorcery or magic... Physics! Vdrop happens under load across any electric circuit as electric current moves through the several elements that compose the circuit itself!
Hence you have LLC, (Load Line Calibration) to balance that effect and increase or decrease the supplied voltage to increase the current to overcome that resistance!
Read my posts above about it in the spoilers!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Wall of text


Ok, what I understand from that is that...

- I since I use the rev 3.0 BIOS version should set the power target at 103% since the BIOS is set at 340W and 1.03x340W=350W which is what the reference cooler I have is specified for?
- I really shouldn't let the temperature go above 75C on the core since that often means that the VRM-temperature is closing in on 85C which isn't good?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Wall of text
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, what I understand from that is that...
> 
> - I since I use the rev 3.0 BIOS version should set the power target at 103% since the BIOS is set at 340W and 1.03x340W=350W which is what the reference cooler I have is specified for?
> - I really shouldn't let the temperature go above 75C on the core since that often means that the VRM-temperature is closing in on 85C which isn't good?
Click to expand...

if the core is at 75 worst case is that its around 105 which the vrm's are usually 20-30c higher than the core also the cooler may be rated to handle a set amount of power but one should leave headroom for just in case.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ok, what I understand from that is that...
> 
> - I since I use the rev 3.0 BIOS version should set the power target at 103% since the BIOS is set at 340W and 1.03x340W=350W which is what the reference cooler I have is specified for?
> - I really shouldn't let the temperature go above 75C on the core since that often means that the VRM-temperature is closing in on 85C which isn't good?


Yes on both questions, 79C tops on reference cooler if you don't want to go watercooled route and warranty permits it, take the cooler off, remove the base late and replace the TIM in every contact the plate does with the PCB! That way you can have a higher core temp while the VRM's are not much higher, to note that 85C are the optimal safe operating temperature of some VRM components but while they can withstand higher temperatures, it's done at the expense of life expectancy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if the core is at 75 worst case is that its around 105 which the vrm's are usually 20-30c higher than the core also the cooler may be rated to handle a set amount of power but one should leave headroom for just in case.


Yes, if the contact is not optimal there can be situations where the temperature difference is very high between core and VRM's!
The best is to keep VRM's as cooler as you can below 85C, for reference PCB i advise temps lower than 75C on the core, for other custom cards that can be increased but still the same physics rules apply, while they are sturdier and less prone to heat degradation, it still happens whether we want it or not! Just because you have a better engine you can't run it on high revs all the time as it degrades faster too!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## JWak-1

My EVGA 780 SC ACX is back from RMA, been making sure its not a dud for the past 2 days.

EVGA RMA service was great







Shame the German postal service was less inspiring ('We tried to deliver your package at 5:30pm on Friday, but nobody was there to answer').

Still a B1 chip, yay! Boost clocks at 1084mhz (old one was 1097) ASIC is lower too (67% vs 73%) but its not like I can tell the difference in games or work. Don't know if it will OC worse yet though.

I was also surprized at how well my i7 3770K's intergrated graphics handled games whilst it was away. CSGO players need not buy a discrete card, haha.


----------



## erso44

Thank you Occamrazor for your quick response!

Actually I´m at 1.212V and I have read your warning spoilers. You recommend me now water cooling for the next steps. Okey, but I´m a litte bit confussed.
Usually I´m always working with air cooling but I will change that.

There are two different water cooling system.

The first on is for example this here:


and the second one is this:


Some people will say it´s the same but for me it´s different! Especially I´m new to this type of cooling solution.

My question is:

Does the first example cool the Vrams? I know that the second one does it because of bigger cooling plates but it cost so much more...
And which one would you recommend me?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Thank you Occamrazor for your quick response!
> Actually I´m at 1.212V and I have read your warning spoilers. You recommend me now water cooling for the next steps. Okey, but I´m a litte bit confussed.
> Usually I´m always working with air cooling but I will change that.
> There are two different water cooling system.
> The first on is for example this here:
> 
> and the second one is this:
> 
> Some people will say it´s the same but for me it´s different! Especially I´m new to this type of cooling solution.
> My question is:
> Does the first example cool the Vrams? I know that the second one does it because of bigger cooling plates but it cost so much more...
> And what would you recommend me?


I am not telling you that you need to go for water cooling! Its the best option really but only if you want because the card works fine with air cooling, you just have to keep temperature in check!








The first example does not cool the VRM's properly because the heat output when the voltage is increased from the FET's is too great for only a fan pointed at it as it has no heatsinks, far better does the metal base plate with a fan on it like the stock cooler!
The second requires a full Water cooling setup with a custom water block that covers all the VRM's modules properly but its more expensive!
IMO best deal was a full-cover block on which the kraken can be mounted, now THAT would be something proper!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## erso44

ok. I think the question "and which fullcover block do you recommend me ?" is at the wrong thread.

I will search in different threads for a water cooling guide.

thank you Occamrazor!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> ok. I think the question "and which fullcover block do you recommend me ?" is at the wrong thread.
> 
> I will search in different threads for a water cooling guide.
> 
> thank you Occamrazor!


Easy! EK all the way! Best blocks for VRM cooling!








The new EVGA Hydro Copper cards use EK blocks!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## erso44

And I need again help,

I actually have the choice between

1. 2x GTX 780 SLI (maybe modding it with waterblocks?)

OR

2. 1x GTX980 (try something new?)

which one would you take and why?

It´s really hard for me to decide because I want power and I want less TDP consumption which the GTX980 are using. What would you recommend?
Or should I wait?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> And I need again help,
> 
> I actually have the choice between
> 
> 1. 2x GTX 780 SLI (maybe modding it with waterblocks?)
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. 1x GTX980 (try something new?)
> 
> which one would you take and why?
> 
> It´s really hard for me to decide because I want power and I want less TDP consumption which the GTX980 are using. What would you recommend?
> Or should I wait?


Easy! If you have no cards, go with GTX980! Less heat, more OC, enough power to play everything out there! (Would wait for the EVGA Classifieds if i were you)!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes on both questions, 79C tops on reference cooler if you don't want to go watercooled route and warranty permits it, take the cooler off, remove the base late and replace the TIM in every contact the plate does with the PCB! That way you can have a higher core temp while the VRM's are not much higher, to note that 85C are the optimal safe operating temperature of some VRM components but while they can withstand higher temperatures, it's done at the expense of life expectancy!
> Yes, if the contact is not optimal there can be situations where the temperature difference is very high between core and VRM's!
> The best is to keep VRM's as cooler as you can below 85C, for reference PCB i advise temps lower than 75C on the core, for other custom cards that can be increased but still the same physics rules apply, while they are sturdier and less prone to heat degradation, it still happens whether we want it or not! Just because you have a better engine you can't run it on high revs all the time as it degrades faster too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks a lot for the detailed answers









I haven't really been thinking about watercooling the card yet because it's very expensive if you want to get some good water cooling and I'm probably going to slap another 780 in my computer soon which probably will make overclocking negligible for my use for a while.
But *how* bad is it really so keep the card overclocked with about 1.25V and reaching 80-85C on the core? I know it's probably hard to answer but as far as I know graphics cards last a really long time anyways (Like 10 years+) and if i shrink that lifespan to about 5+ years it's not really bothering me since the card will be obsolete to me in that time.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I cannot get a full waterblock for the FTW EVGA 780 edition card. So I will buy a universal block for the gpu to put in my custom loop. Can someone tell me what size the Vrm's are? I have to get heatsinks for them and they all come in different sizes!! Any help would be appreciated.









The Cautious ONe


----------



## erso44

Occamrazor, I think I will do it!
Thanks!


----------



## R1c3

Hello Everyone,

I was pointed to this forum from another one for a very specific question I got about overclocking my GTX 780 and was told that experts like OccamRazor, skyn3t and others might be able to help me out








I hope this is the right thread to ask such a question, at least that was my conclusion from reading through the last few pages of the thread, if I should rather open up a separate thread for the question just let me know. Ok, so here goes:

I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Ghz Edition being cooled by a Raijintek Morpheus, including the VRM coolingblock technically only designed for AMD R9 290 cards, thus keeping the VRMs nice and cool. I wanted to see how far I could increase the clockrate (1163Mhz out of the box) without increasing the voltage (1.162V) and while I have no problems increasing the core clockrate and thus increasing the effective boost clockrate, I noticed that at lower clockrates the voltage goes down when I increase the baseclock.
For example, the card uses a baseclock of [email protected] 1.025V, when I increase the baseclock by 39Mhz to get a boost clockrate of 1202Mhz, the voltage drops to 1.000V @ 1020Mhz and thus makes the card unstable when running at high loads and baseclock speed, which often is the case for me since I use a fps limiter to limit the power consumption on older games.

My question for you is therefore how I can counteract this drop in voltage at lower clockrates to keep the card stable when playing older/less demanding games. Modifying the bios, if necessary, is no problem as I have already done so in the past to lower the minimal fan speed for lower idle rpms, using Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 and NVflash but I would need instructions since I am no expert in using Kepler Bios Tweaker.

Thank you for any suggestions in advance
R1c3


----------



## emsj86

I'm not sure if it's just battlefield or my gtx 780 overclocked to. 1300. But I will get Jump when moving my mouse fast. Like if I do a quick 180 it will jump and overshoot to a. 360. I tried three different mice all did the same. If I restart my computer it stops but comes back after awhile. Probably bf4. But just shot in the dark seeing if maybe anyone else had this issue


----------



## class101

Disabling boost makes overclocking so much easier, thanks again for all the hard work skynet and guys here







Been able to build my own custom bios for my asus reference GTX780-3GD5 finger in the nose with all the nice infos in here

Will definitely consider a watercooling system if I get a sli of 970


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just battlefield or my gtx 780 overclocked to. 1300. But I will get Jump when moving my mouse fast. Like if I do a quick 180 it will jump and overshoot to a. 360. I tried three different mice all did the same. If I restart my computer it stops but comes back after awhile. Probably bf4. But just shot in the dark seeing if maybe anyone else had this issue


Could be mouse acceleration. What mice are you using?


----------



## erso44

Occamrazor I´m so confused.

Some people are writing in different forums changing from 7xx to 9xx is absurd.
And than I looked at this chart:



ok! There is a difference of 17% between the gtx780 and gtx980.
But what if I buy a second gtx780 and go for SLI, would I top one gtx980?
And what is this 17%? Will I get in games 17% more fps or what?

There is so less information about the gtx980 which I can´t trust. 550€ is so much money!!!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the detailed answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really been thinking about watercooling the card yet because it's very expensive if you want to get some good water cooling and I'm probably going to slap another 780 in my computer soon which probably will make overclocking negligible for my use for a while.
> But *how* bad is it really so keep the card overclocked with about 1.25V and reaching 80-85C on the core? I know it's probably hard to answer but as far as I know graphics cards last a really long time anyways (Like 10 years+) and if i shrink that lifespan to about 5+ years it's not really bothering me since the card will be obsolete to me in that time.


It is really hard to say, It might last you a life time or blow the next morning, because it happens even to stock cards, so...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I cannot get a full waterblock for the FTW EVGA 780 edition card. So I will buy a universal block for the gpu to put in my custom loop. Can someone tell me what size the Vrm's are? I have to get heatsinks for them and they all come in different sizes!! Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious ONe


The PCB is very similar to the Classified:



IMO the best way is to leave the metal base plate and put a fan over it! If it works for stock...







Just my 2 cents!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Occamrazor, I think I will do it!
> Thanks!


Keep us updated!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1c3*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was pointed to this forum from another one for a very specific question I got about overclocking my GTX 780 and was told that experts like OccamRazor, skyn3t and others might be able to help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is the right thread to ask such a question, at least that was my conclusion from reading through the last few pages of the thread, if I should rather open up a separate thread for the question just let me know. Ok, so here goes:
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Ghz Edition being cooled by a Raijintek Morpheus, including the VRM coolingblock technically only designed for AMD R9 290 cards, thus keeping the VRMs nice and cool. I wanted to see how far I could increase the clockrate (1163Mhz out of the box) without increasing the voltage (1.162V) and while I have no problems increasing the core clockrate and thus increasing the effective boost clockrate, I noticed that at lower clockrates the voltage goes down when I increase the baseclock.
> For example, the card uses a baseclock of [email protected] 1.025V, when I increase the baseclock by 39Mhz to get a boost clockrate of 1202Mhz, the voltage drops to 1.000V @ 1020Mhz and thus makes the card unstable when running at high loads and baseclock speed, which often is the case for me since I use a fps limiter to limit the power consumption on older games.
> My question for you is therefore how I can counteract this drop in voltage at lower clockrates to keep the card stable when playing older/less demanding games. Modifying the bios, if necessary, is no problem as I have already done so in the past to lower the minimal fan speed for lower idle rpms, using Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 and NVflash but I would need instructions since I am no expert in using Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> Thank you for any suggestions in advance
> R1c3


I am going to quote myself from one of my posts in this thread just a bit up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/21600_100#post_22923146
Quote:


> "No sorcery or magic... Physics! Vdrop happens under load across any electric circuit as electric current moves through the several elements that compose the circuit itself!
> Hence you have LLC, (Load Line Calibration) to balance that effect and increase or decrease the supplied voltage to increase the current to overcome that resistance!"


You can try the LLC guide in my SIG, but take heed, it might not work or give you black screens and shutdowns!

Read the spoilers too, as it contains my articles about power and electronics!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## R1c3

@Erso44

No, like I wrote in my post, I don't wanna increase the voltage just yet, I just wanna go as far as possible with the default Vcore, maybe later on I will increase the Vcore and see how far I can get with that.

@OccamRazor

Thx for the quick reply, but I think you misunderstood me, or I didn't get you







, since I am well aware that there is a Vdrop occurring but since I haven't changed the Vcore at all and just increased the baseclock by 39Mhz there shouldn't be any change in Vdrop behavior or am I mistaken ? especially not at lower clockrates don't you think ? And the other thing that makes me think its not Vdrop related is the fact that the voltage actually increases when I instead decrease my clockrate, for example when I adjust the clockrate by -105Mhz in MSI Afterburner the voltage goes up to 1.1375V !

A member in another forum explained it to me this way: by changing the baseclockrate I change the clockrate the card regards as 100% clockrate (boost excluded) and thus now regards 1059Mhz instead of 1020Mhz the new 100% and assigns 1.0250V to 1059Mhz instead of 1020Mhz to which it was formerly assigned but which now gets the voltage assigned to ~95% clockrate, which isn't sufficient and makes the card unstable. Isn't there a way to counteract this aside from trying to disable LLC, since this would also increase the maximum voltage the card gets and which I am trying to prevent right now ?


----------



## battletoad

I had this same issue with my 780Ti specifically with and only with BF4. It happened with the patch that included Second Assault DLC.

This drove me crazy for months, and I could find no help on any forums. Only as a last ditch effort did I revert from Windows 8.1 64 back to Win 764 and this problem permantly went away.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Occamrazor I´m so confused.
> 
> Some people are writing in different forums changing from 7xx to 9xx is absurd.
> And than I looked at this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ok! There is a difference of 17% between the gtx780 and gtx980.
> But what if I buy a second gtx780 and go for SLI, would I top one gtx980?
> And what is this 17%? Will I get in games 17% more fps or what?
> 
> There is so less information about the gtx980 which I can´t trust. 550€ is so much money!!!!!


The performance difference in 3D mark is much more than it is in most games. Personally I'd wait until the next generation comes out based on maxwell but with a 20nm process. These are likely to be able to fit far more on the chip and be a lot faster.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> The performance difference in 3D mark is much more than it is in most games. Personally I'd wait until the next generation comes out based on maxwell but with a 20nm process. These are likely to be able to fit far more on the chip and be a lot faster.


Rumours say that they might skip 20nm and jump straight to 16nm who knows


----------



## class101

That's the best I could get with all your precious infos on stock air cooling and gtx780 reference 10440



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2859816

//edit: now I work to lower the clock and voltage step at step to reduce the heat for a small fps cost, even if it passed firestrike I believe I will overheat in some badly optimized games


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Could be mouse acceleration. What mice are you using?


Steelseries rival but I tried several other mice all did the same. And I made sure mouse acceleration was turned off


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Occamrazor I´m so confused.
> Some people are writing in different forums changing from 7xx to 9xx is absurd.
> And than I looked at this chart:
> 
> ok! There is a difference of 17% between the gtx780 and gtx980.
> But what if I buy a second gtx780 and go for SLI, would I top one gtx980?
> And what is this 17%? Will I get in games 17% more fps or what?
> There is so less information about the gtx980 which I can´t trust. 550€ is so much money!!!!!


Either you are a gamer or a bencher! If you are a bencher then the new Maxwell architecture will do wonders for your scores, if you are a gamer then spend your money on a second 780!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...or sell everything you got and wait for the "Titan X" coming soon at $999 ( or more...







)... A big Maxwell on 28mn with at least more 50% performance than GTX980!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1c3*
> 
> @Erso44
> No, like I wrote in my post, I don't wanna increase the voltage just yet, I just wanna go as far as possible with the default Vcore, maybe later on I will increase the Vcore and see how far I can get with that.
> @OccamRazor
> Thx for the quick reply, but I think you misunderstood me, or I didn't get you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , since I am well aware that there is a Vdrop occurring but since I haven't changed the Vcore at all and just increased the baseclock by 39Mhz there shouldn't be any change in Vdrop behavior or am I mistaken ? especially not at lower clockrates don't you think ? And the other thing that makes me think its not Vdrop related is the fact that the voltage actually increases when I instead decrease my clockrate, for example when I adjust the clockrate by -105Mhz in MSI Afterburner the voltage goes up to 1.1375V !
> A member in another forum explained it to me this way: by changing the baseclockrate I change the clockrate the card regards as 100% clockrate (boost excluded) and thus now regards 1059Mhz instead of 1020Mhz the new 100% and assigns 1.0250V to 1059Mhz instead of 1020Mhz to which it was formerly assigned but which now gets the voltage assigned to ~95% clockrate, which isn't sufficient and makes the card unstable. Isn't there a way to counteract this aside from trying to disable LLC, since this would also increase the maximum voltage the card gets and which I am trying to prevent right now ?


Yes, there is LLC fine tuning but it wont work with your card...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Rumours say that they might skip 20nm and jump straight to 16nm who knows


The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm.
Meaning it will cost $$$$$$$!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Steelseries rival but I tried several other mice all did the same. And I made sure mouse acceleration was turned off


I think for some reason one of the patches forces mouse acceleration on in the game. I think there might be an ini edit you can do if you search the web.


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

I've had the sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3 bios on my cards for quite a while is there a newer/better bios out there?


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> I've had the sky-Asus.DCII-vbios-3A-rev3 bios on my cards for quite a while is there a newer/better bios out there?


you have almost the same setup as I except mainboard CPU and ram wanted to ask whether you also freezes at from a certain MHz for the GPU and I use the version 4 of which


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Occam, do you have by chance the pdf of the technical specification of the R33 power inductor?
> 
> I found the pdf for the R22 on the Bourns site (https://www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/SRP4012.pdf) but i can't find the R33 one.
> 
> *Quick update on my case*
> 
> I send my card to the vendor and they contacted Zotac LATM, a Zotac Rep (named Rafael Macias) quoted their warranty term and said that it was caused by an accident, negligence or bad ventilation and Zotac don't take responsibility of that.
> 
> The quoted line that he was referring is:
> He underscore the one that said the acts of God thing... I'm feeling that Zotac won't replace the burned card... For me it was a inadequate ventilation on the power inductor but it was inadequate because how the stock cooler (3 fans one) don't properly dissipate any of the power inductors...
> 
> I'm thinking that it will be just better to see if i can replace the power inductor that burn and both of the resistors.
> 
> Thanks


Reporting back on my case, after a few weeks (almost 1 month without my second 780) the seller told me that Zotac was gonna give the money of the card as credit to buy another one, (







) seems that the problem was the representative of Zotac on my country (Argentina) and not Zotac International, i don't now how the seller did it but it seems that it bypassed the representative. But as everyone know right now the 780 is on EOL so i'll have to buy a 980 or a 970.

So now I'm on a dilemma, I have 1 Zotac 780 AMP!, 1 EK TItan WB and 1 EK 780 TI WB and a Zotac 980 reference (i guess), should i sell the 780 and both WB and go with the 980 and buy a WB for it? or sell the 980 and buy a used 780 to go SLI?. If there was a 990 released it will be easier to chose...


----------



## R1c3

@OccamRazor

Ok, thx for explaining and trying to help anyway







I might even have found a solution, but I am still testing and will post results if it really works.

@Crash-Over

Are those "certain Mhz" by chance when the card is not running at full speed ? If so, you got the same problem as me









@ NvNw

Depends on your needs, you won't get the same performance with a single GTX 980 no matter how far you overclock it than you would get with a Sli setup of two 780s, which I figure you will also OC, on the other hand the 980 has more Vram and lower power draw. So it really is a question of what you prefer, a up to date card with better efficiency or just raw power, in which case the Sli 780s will win. The 980 also fully supports Dx 11.2 and partially (not all features have been announced yet, so there is no way to tell if it fully supports it at this point) the upcoming Dx 11.3/12, which is supposed to decrease CPU overhead and therefore overall performance, comparable to AMD's Mantle.


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1c3*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Ok, thx for explaining and trying to help anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might even have found a solution, but I am still testing and will post results if it really works.
> 
> @Crash-Over
> 
> Are those "certain Mhz" by chance when the card is not running at full speed ? If so, you got the same problem as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ NvNw
> 
> Depends on your needs, you won't get the same performance with a single GTX 980 no matter how far you overclock it than you would get with a Sli setup of two 780s, which I figure you will also OC, on the other hand the 980 has more Vram and lower power draw. So it really is a question of what you prefer, a up to date card with better efficiency or just raw power, in which case the Sli 780s will win. The 980 also fully supports Dx 11.2 and partially (not all features have been announced yet, so there is no way to tell if it fully supports it at this point) the upcoming Dx 11.3/12, which is supposed to decrease CPU overhead and therefore overall performance, comparable to AMD's Mantle.


1270 MHz is the system unstable even though I have the power even increases the target core voltage and my cooling system is designed in any case for


----------



## R1c3

Well, just like with a CPU, at a certain point you will reach a "wall" which you can only overcome by brute force, it could be that your gpu simply doesn't go further than 1270 or slightly below unless you increase your Vcore by quite a bit. But I just noticed your PSU in your signature, if you really are using a 540W PSU to power your System with a Sli setup it could very well be that you simply run out of juice when clocking your cards that high since two 780s draw quite a lot of power and by overclocking them you only increase that power draw.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> you have almost the same setup as I except mainboard CPU and ram wanted to ask whether you also freezes at from a certain MHz for the GPU and I use the version 4 of which


Hey, I was also getting some strange freezes and lockups with the skynet bios on my Asus DC2. What I did to resolve this was that I used the Kepler bios tweaker and copied the power settings from the skynet bios over to my original asus dc2 bios. I then flashed over to my modified stock bios and the issues were completely gone plus I still have the 150% power slider and 1.212vc.


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1c3*
> 
> Well, just like with a CPU, at a certain point you will reach a "wall" which you can only overcome by brute force, it could be that your gpu simply doesn't go further than 1270 or slightly below unless you increase your Vcore by quite a bit. But I just noticed your PSU in your signature, if you really are using a 540W PSU to power your System with a Sli setup it could very well be that you simply run out of juice when clocking your cards that high since two 780s draw quite a lot of power and by overclocking them you only increase that power draw.


540 air is a case ,ihave a axi 1200 watt psu


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1c3*
> 
> Depends on your needs, you won't get the same performance with a single GTX 980 no matter how far you overclock it than you would get with a Sli setup of two 780s, which I figure you will also OC, on the other hand the 980 has more Vram and lower power draw. So it really is a question of what you prefer, a up to date card with better efficiency or just raw power, in which case the Sli 780s will win. The 980 also fully supports Dx 11.2 and partially (not all features have been announced yet, so there is no way to tell if it fully supports it at this point) the upcoming Dx 11.3/12, which is supposed to decrease CPU overhead and therefore overall performance, comparable to AMD's Mantle.


I have a 1250 seasonic PSU so power isn't a problem, and for the temps i have 3 240 rad and a 360, its 9 120, for a 3570k @4.4 ghz, a mosfet wb over my ASUS Maximus V Gene and both GPU. I haven't got a chance to try the temps of both gpu on water but with one, on firestrike @ 1250mhz it goes to 44°C its about 15°C delta from ambient room. I guess with the two cards they will be around 50°C.

I'll go with the 780 SLI, i don't want to have to buy new WB since in my country importing things is kinda hard... Guest i'll wait for the next gen or something like a 990 TI if it ever exists.









Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## R1c3

@NvNw

No problem







but in your case I wasn't questioning the PSU but simply stating the fact that 2 780 will simply draw more power/ are less efficient in case you care about power consumption, but for pure gaming power the 2 780s are the right choice.

@Crash-Over

Alright, my bad


----------



## emsj86

I noticed what psu a people out using and it got me thinking with the new Gpus and power becoming less will it ever be necessary outside an overkill build a psu over 850watt


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I noticed what psu a people out using and it got me thinking with the new Gpus and power becoming less will it ever be necessary outside an overkill build a psu over 850watt


finally take somewhat higher in the power supplies than to complain after the fact why the rather spend once pc does not work a little more money than twice


----------



## R1c3

As long as you buy a brand PSU (Seasonic or Enermax to name 2 examples) and don't use a Sli/Crossfire system a 450-500W PSU is more than enough to handle most gaming rigs. The reason why PSUs of 600W and more are often recommended by GPU Vendors is that cheap 20-30$ noname PSUs with 600W or more would blow up and die when really put to the test, therefore they recommend such oversized PSUs in case you got such a cheap 600+ W PSU so it only has to deliver around 350-400W which it probably can, but if they would recommend a 450-500W PSU and you got a cheap one that size it could blow up/die and damage your GPU or your whole system, so it really is just a safety precaution. Just take a look at this list and see for yourself that most cards won't even reach the 300W in the torture test, let alone normal gaming load and your CPU usually doesn't exceed 150W even if you have it overclocked fairly high, so a decent 500W PSU leaves you with some headroom and is more than enough to supply your system with sufficient power in any situation.

The only exceptions are multi GPU systems or if you are running the 5 Ghz AMD CPU with its ridiculous TDP of 220W


----------



## Crash-Over

@ R1C3 I find it funny from you that you're holding on to a magizin because going from the standart system without oc perhaps 10% do so. I've even trimmed my 1200 watt psu watt to 800 and that was in extremely benchmark and should there NEN 860 range I find if you do not even look at the psu than 540 air is somehow a eigentor for you rather I give 100 euro or no matter which currency to use than again to go in the store and still get one I would rather have something future-proof but we are here strayed from the topic


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> eigentor


----------



## R1c3

@Crash-Over

First of all, Tom's Hardware goes to extreme lenghts for their measurements, so questioning their findings is rather futile, but I don't really get what you wanna say, I wasn't referring to you when I was talking about sufficient PSUs, I tried to answer emsj86's question and I stand by my statement, since I was talking about rigs that DON'T use Sli/Crossfire like YOU do and those users are better of with a smaller PSU around 500 maybe 600 Watts and will still have quite a bit of room to maneuver with even AFTER overclocking their system. Since the efficiency of a PSU drops at low loads, a vastly oversized PSU can be counterproductive when you don't wanna waste additional electricity.

I totally agree that you should never buy a PSU that runs at, or almost at, maximum capacity when under load, but it is also a bad idea to buy a PSU that doesn't fit your power needs at all and 800W or even higher is counterproductive for your typicall gaming rig with some mild/medium OC using Air cooling. In retrospect I would even downsize my own PSU from 650 to around 500W since I roughly need half the power it could provide and I have my CPU and GPU overclocked. Don't let yourself be fooled by the fact that I only registered on this forum yesterday, I'm doing this for quite a few years now and while I would never call myself an expert, I am fairly well versed on these topics and know what I am talking about









Extreme OC is a different matter entirely and wasn't the topic of my response and I already admitted that I misread your sig since I only had a quick look at it and I suprisingly don't have all case names readily available in my mind







I hope this clears up any misunderstandings that might have occurred.


----------



## Crash-Over

ok I have let you over there in believing that matter have because I know where many thought that would be enough and yet resorted to the next larger


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*


eros that is the problem if you live in the German-speaking and English writing must


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1c3*
> 
> @Crash-Over
> 
> First of all, Tom's Hardware goes to extreme lenghts for their measurements, so questioning their findings is rather futile, but I don't really get what you wanna say, I wasn't referring to you when I was talking about sufficient PSUs, I tried to answer emsj86's question and I stand by my statement, since I was talking about rigs that DON'T use Sli/Crossfire like YOU do and those users are better of with a smaller PSU around 500 maybe 600 Watts and will still have quite a bit of room to maneuver with even AFTER overclocking their system. Since the efficiency of a PSU drops at low loads, a vastly oversized PSU can be counterproductive when you don't wanna waste additional electricity.
> 
> I totally agree that you should never buy a PSU that runs at, or almost at, maximum capacity when under load, but it is also a bad idea to buy a PSU that doesn't fit your power needs at all and 800W or even higher is counterproductive for your typicall gaming rig with some mild/medium OC using Air cooling. In retrospect I would even downsize my own PSU from 650 to around 500W since I roughly need half the power it could provide and I have my CPU and GPU overclocked. Don't let yourself be fooled by the fact that I only registered on this forum yesterday, I'm doing this for quite a few years now and while I would never call myself an expert, I am fairly well versed on these topics and know what I am talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme OC is a different matter entirely and wasn't the topic of my response and I already admitted that I misread your sig since I only had a quick look at it and I suprisingly don't have all case names readily available in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this clears up any misunderstandings that might have occurred.


I have a single 780 overvolted and a 3770k @4.6 in a MVG board... I just upgraded from a thermaltake sp850 PSU to an evga 1000p2 and I could not imagine buying something less powerful. The fan does not even engage until 45% power load is reached! which means tons of silent gaming. And also, my coil whine in my gpu is now gone







:thumb:
Granted when I add another 780 in sli I might engage the fan more often, I just think investing in a PSU that delivers more than you need at time of purchase s a solid plan.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> finally take somewhat higher in the power supplies than to complain after the fact why the rather spend once pc does not work a little more money than twice


Can you re type that I don't what you were saying.


----------



## R1c3

Quote:


> Granted when I add another 780 in sli I might engage the fan more often, I just think investing in a PSU that delivers more than you need at time of purchase s a solid plan.


I agree, its just a matter of how much more and thats where I disagree with Crash-Over







 but thats personal preference I guess, I prefer a PSU to be efficient which means it has to reach a certain load percentage to run at peak efficiency, others, like you apparently value silence more, which is totally ok







I just wanted to point out to emsj86 that you don't NEED such a big PSU just to power your system.

@emsj86

As far as I could tell he meant better buy big than twice, which if you know the power consumption of your parts, you won't have to even without an oversized PSU, but like I said, it is not a necessity but personal preference, which can of course vary from person to person.

@OccamRazor

I think I found a solution for my problem, I modified the Voltage for the P00 state with Kepler Bios Tweaker and set the minimum value at 1.0250V and the max slightly below the voltage for the boost states and now it stays at 1.0250V even when I increase the coreclock and so far everything is running smoothly


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here:
50% Load Myth


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 50% Load Myth


I think half of the people who perpetuate the 50% myth are the ones who can't stomach the fact that they wasted money on way too much PSU for their build...

Which is why I kinda laugh when people say "Oooh, the Hadron Air only has a 500w power supply, I can't run an (insert card here)!" The truth is you can run any card that physically fits in the system.


----------



## Crash-Over

emsj86 what I'm saying the people where thinking like eg R1C3 and stick to magazines or online magazines for me to blame the pc do not work if they cut corners there are eg mainboard psu to

stupid example colleague has bought new pc with 560 watt power supply where he has built it together is fully escaped him that he has two gpus where in oc run because he had to buy new again

R1C3 and if you know you would be if you had not written that would be a 540 was an air power supply


----------



## looniam

well i ought to have "highlighted":
Quote:


> This idea fails for one simple reason: the amount of power a computer uses is not constant, and will never, ever pull the "max" wattage figures myself or another expert may state *except under extreme stress testing conditions.*


(emphases mine)

there is hardly any scenario gaming that both the cpu and gpu are fully stressed at the same time. now toss in how power usage of hard drives, SSDs, opticals, RAM, chipsets, fans and whatnot that are also included.

when are all those components fully stressed?

*NEVER!*
(disclaimer: i am talking usual gaming/desktop applications - not mining, folding ect.)

there is nothing wrong with hitting a PSU's 100% max load - it was made for that! however it is wise and in some cases spec'd (such as NEMA) to not exceed 80% of the power source _under constant conditions._


----------



## R1c3

Quote:


> R1C3 and if you know you would be if you had not written that would be a 540 was an air power supply


Just read looniam's link, it supports exactly what I was talking about and if you are seriously trying to discredit me because I made a simple error in reading your badly formated signature I give up on talking to you about this, but since this is going way off topic anyway I will not try to further add to this discussion about PSUs unless asked directly.


----------



## SteezyTN

What's the best GPU waterblock? I have an EVGA GTX 780 6GB SC card. I'm going to be getting the XSPC kit with the AX360 radiator and the Photon 170 reservoir/pump combo. I know EK is "superior," but what about the XSPC block? I currently only have one 780, because I sold my other one to a friend (don't have time to game like I used too). However, I do plan on buying another one when prices of used cards drop below $400.

With the card I have now, the most stable I can reach is 1228mhz with 1.200v. I'm also trying to do the 1.212 volt mod/flash, but for some reason, I can't get past the stock boost of (for my card) 1110mhz.

I'd appreciate some help. Thanks


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's the best GPU waterblock? I have an EVGA GTX 780 6GB SC card. I'm going to be getting the XSPC kit with the AX360 radiator and the Photon 170 reservoir/pump combo. I know EK is "superior," but what about the XSPC block? I currently only have one 780, because I sold my other one to a friend (don't have time to game like I used too). However, I do plan on buying another one when prices of used cards drop below $400.
> 
> With the card I have now, the most stable I can reach is 1228mhz with 1.200v. I'm also trying to do the 1.212 volt mod/flash, but for some reason, I can't get past the stock boost of (for my card) 1110mhz.
> 
> I'd appreciate some help. Thanks


Ek waterblock ftw.. I'd link if I wasn't on an iPad, but just google ek cooling configurator and punch in your specs









I started with an xspc kit and an EKWB for my 3gb 780... Now I also have an EK pump/res combo and ek monarch heatspreaders on my ram modules


----------



## Songoku777

Well guys I just blew up one of my 780's while playing shadow of mordor i think a vrm has blown i had sparks and smoke come from the card and now its just completely dead pc wont boot when its plugged in 2nd card is fine though


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Well guys I just blew up one of my 780's while playing shadow of mordor i think a vrm has blown i had sparks and smoke come from the card and now its just completely dead pc wont boot when its plugged in 2nd card is fine though


wow what voltage did you have in that thing ?


----------



## Songoku777

was running at 1300v had no issues running it at that voltage underwater


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> wow what voltage did you have in that thing ?


What brand is the card? If its EVGA, open it up and have a look see! Did you put thermal tape on the [R33] memory inductors? Those are normally left out and gather a cooking effect over time!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Songoku777

it's evga reference 780 and yes i have the tape covering everything but it seems to have gotten so hot its melted some of the tape! heres the damage



http://imgur.com/IDTYm9m


wont let me upload


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> it's evga reference 780 and yes i have the tape covering everything but it seems to have gotten so hot its melted some of the tape! heres the damage
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IDTYm9m
> 
> 
> wont let me upload


Wow, is that a transistor that's blown out? Now im worrying if I covered every POI in tape


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> it's evga reference 780 and yes i have the tape covering everything but it seems to have gotten so hot its melted some of the tape! heres the damage
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IDTYm9m
> 
> wont let me upload


What was the power limit set to?


----------



## SteezyTN

Can someone go through the steps of flashing bios? I have an Evga gtx 780 6GB, and I think the 1.212 flash screwed things up. I "think" I'm running stock, but I'm running it at 1228MHz at 1.2v, and im getting the same score in firemark, as I am at stock speeds. I'm very confused


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> it's evga reference 780 and yes i have the tape covering everything but it seems to have gotten so hot its melted some of the tape! heres the damage
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IDTYm9m
> 
> 
> wont let me upload


Dang! Poor card.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Can someone go through the steps of flashing bios? I have an Evga gtx 780 6GB, and I think the 1.212 flash screwed things up. I "think" I'm running stock, but I'm running it at 1228MHz at 1.2v, and im getting the same score in firemark, as I am at stock speeds. I'm very confused


experienced that too. flash with lower vbios on the list is what I did. and I ended up with a rev.1 vbios. but, am happy with it! 1202mhz core clock and 1749mhz memory clock @ 1.212v


----------



## SteezyTN

Can anyone help me? The most stable I am with stock bios (EVGA GTX 780 6GB) at 1.2v is 1202Mhz. I just re-flashed the volt mod so now I am getting 1.212. However, I cant go above my boost clock, which is 1110Mhz. Why can't I reach 1202+? I'm using the latest version of Precision X (5.2.2), and even with 4.2.1, I couldn't get past my boost clock. What's the problem with this? Is EVGA locking out people with flashed bios?

I'm soon going to be adding a custom loop, and if I can get my 780 over 1250-1300 at 1.212v, I will keep my card and watercool it.


----------



## Songoku777

110%, will evga RMA it? :s


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

I also experienced the same with all the other vbios available. the vbios you flashed isn't just compatible with your gpu card. sheesh! just reflash it!

you have nvflash?
then here are the steps.
make a windows '98 boot usb key.
then disable windows mode and use legacy boot and boot with the usb key
once in windows '98. type this
>nvflash
...it flash a jumble of stuff...
>nvflash --protectoff
..jumbled stuff...
>nvflash -4 -5 -6 (desired new vbios from page 1.).rom
jumbled stuff...then it will say update successful.

reset Mobo bios to windows mode

reinstall latest NVidia driver and click custom installation and tick the box marked. clean installation.
you will know that your NVidia driver has successfully installed is if it asks you to restart your pc 2x in a row. just follow instructions and you'll be fine.
uninstall your precision x or msi afterburner or your overclocking tool and delete all previous settings. then restart the pc and reinstall your overclocking tool.

test your flashed vbios at its base clock to check whether its flashed successfully by running gpu-z render test. then go for 3dmark stress test. then play games with it ar high settings with vsync off. once nothing happens. overclock (again!).

now, you should have a fresh install. and tweak again till all is messed up and then if it ends up with a blank screen or your screen goes whack as you boot up. means your board cant take your oc.

Never ever set your overclocking tool to run your test or experimental overclock on startups! or else, youre forced to attach the video cable to the intergrated graphics card port and enter mobo bios and enter windows. uninstall your overclocking tool and return to mobo bios to activate your flashed vbios then return the cable back to the gpu and overclock till it happens again. after weeks of doing this. it tends to become a sadistic game for me. hehe. landed with max board power of only 119% @ 95*c temps. anything more will crash the gpu and I have to restart again.

landed with a stable clock of 1202mhz core and 1749 memory clock @1.212v. when I did the voltmod to 1.3volts my zotac board wasn't able to interpret what the msi afterburner was saying and I end up with 1,097mhz @ 1.150v and the voltage keeps going down. then I used zotac firestorm and voila! got it up and running with the firestorm again.

there are boards out there which can manage higher power temps. but, they end up getting fried sooner than later. all of this will end up in the junk some day and us into ashes...so burn them all! jokes.









but, you don't seem to notice my posts. hehe. so, enjoy the waiting game!


----------



## class101

yeah since I don't have problems running 1202 here on 1.225v I don't really feel the need to water cool it if that's about to go 1.212+

Someone reported yesterday he has broken its 1.3v card on the new Mordor game, enough to convince me to stay at 1.2


----------



## SteezyTN

I notice youre post. Im just not going to flash a bios to my card that isn't suppose too. You said " flash with lower vbios on the list is what I did. and I ended up with a rev.1 vbios"


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> I also experienced the same with all the other vbios available. the vbios you flashed isn't just compatible with your gpu card. sheesh! just reflash it!
> 
> you have nvflash?
> then here are the steps.
> make a windows '98 boot usb key.
> then disable windows mode and use legacy boot and boot with the usb key
> once in windows '98. type this
> >nvflash
> ...it flash a jumble of stuff...
> >nvflash --protectoff
> ..jumbled stuff...
> >nvflash -4 -5 -6 (desired new vbios from page 1.).rom
> jumbled stuff...then it will say update successful.
> 
> reset Mobo bios to windows mode
> 
> reinstall latest NVidia driver and click custom installation and tick the box marked. clean installation.
> you will know that your NVidia driver has successfully installed is if it asks you to restart your pc 2x in a row. just follow instructions and you'll be fine.
> uninstall your precision x or msi afterburner or your overclocking tool and delete all previous settings. then restart the pc and reinstall your overclocking tool.
> 
> test your flashed vbios at its base clock to check whether its flashed successfully by running gpu-z render test. then go for 3dmark stress test. then play games with it ar high settings with vsync off. once nothing happens. overclock (again!).
> 
> now, you should have a fresh install. and tweak again till all is messed up and then if it ends up with a blank screen or your screen goes whack as you boot up. means your board cant take your oc.
> 
> Never ever set your overclocking tool to run your test or experimental overclock on startups! or else, youre forced to attach the video cable to the intergrated graphics card port and enter mobo bios and enter windows. uninstall your overclocking tool and return to mobo bios to activate your flashed vbios then return the cable back to the gpu and overclock till it happens again. after weeks of doing this. it tends to become a sadistic game for me. hehe. landed with max board power of only 119% @ 95*c temps. anything more will crash the gpu and I have to restart again.
> 
> landed with a stable clock of 1202mhz core and 1749 memory clock @1.212v. when I did the voltmod to 1.3volts my zotac board wasn't able to interpret what the msi afterburner was saying and I end up with 1,097mhz @ 1.150v and the voltage keeps going down. then I used zotac firestorm and voila! got it up and running with the firestorm again.
> 
> there are boards out there which can manage higher power temps. but, they end up getting fried sooner than later. all of this will end up in the junk some day and us into ashes...so burn them all! jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, you don't seem to notice my posts. hehe. so, enjoy the waiting game!


And I appreciate the help. I will try that later tomorrow. I guess I'm only having the problem because I didn't reinstall the drivers


----------



## Songoku777

Well EVGA Approved my RMA request for my blown up card time to get shipping to Germany, god i hope they replace it


----------



## SteezyTN

Just a curious question. What if you have to RMA a card, but they don't produce it, or sell it anymore? Would they upgrade you to the next gen card?


----------



## benjamen50

My gigabyte gtx 780s came today. The wind force 3x oc rev 1.0 works fine. But the windforce 3x rev 2.0 artifacts then freezes. I can get the rev 2.0 to work fine by -105mhz core down clock with 0.31mv+ overvolt. I should probably RMA the faulty gtx 780 (note I have two gtx 780s)

Edit I could probabaly run one gtx 780 underclocked and overvolted while running the other at stock settings in sli with afterburner right?

Besides I'm running this with a coolermaster v700 power supply.


----------



## Songoku777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just a curious question. What if you have to RMA a card, but they don't produce it, or sell it anymore? Would they upgrade you to the next gen card?


I'm also curious about that too its been a big worry for me because i run an sli setup i need to get a 780 reference card back, im hoping they have some backstock left or refurb cards or something that they save for RMA's


----------



## SteezyTN

Im pretty sure they have some 780's in stock now. I would be more worried about it in a year or so. I was just curious to know what happens if that happens. lol


----------



## SteezyTN

Would this be an indication of needing to go into water cooling? I have the 6GB 780's, and I love benching them to see how far I can go without modding the voltage. I just scored 14500 on Fire Strike







I just don't want to put $600 into a loop, but I will. I game at 1440p, and the constant 60FPS is absolutely lovely. Also, I sold one of the cards to a friend (only have one), but im still waiting for him to send the rest of the payment. Im thinking about asking him if I can refund him, and keep the second card. it seems like 6GB 780's are hard to come by now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just a curious question. What if you have to RMA a card, but they don't produce it, or sell it anymore? Would they upgrade you to the next gen card?


Usually if they don't produce the card anymore and they don't have any refurbished stock for warranty replacement, you will receive a card back that is similar performance wise.


----------



## dureiken

Hi ,

first, thanks for this topic ant the work done on it !

I just bought an ASUS 780 ROG Poseidon, under water, here is my GPU-z validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fx9r4









I tried to use skyn3t bios v4, this one : http://www.overclock.net/attachments/24683 (Version 80.80.21.00.71) but when I launch a Heaven Benchmark, my GPU goes down to 849Mhz instead of 1097, did I do something wrong ?

I also tried LLC mod, but I have : INVALID instead of 41 with dos command line.

Could someone help me please ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> first, thanks for this topic ant the work done on it !
> 
> I just bought an ASUS 780 ROG Poseidon, under water, here is my GPU-z validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fx9r4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to use skyn3t bios v4, this one : http://www.overclock.net/attachments/24683 (Version 80.80.21.00.71) but when I launch a Heaven Benchmark, my GPU goes down to 849Mhz instead of 1097, did I do something wrong ?
> 
> I also tried LLC mod, but I have : INVALID instead of 41 with dos command line.
> 
> Could someone help me please ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !


Try this one:

skyn3t780Poseidon.zip 131k .zip file

Go to nvidia control panel and in "manage 3D settings" set "power management mode" to "Maximum performance", if might do the trick too!
LLC mod only works with NCP4206 voltage controller, your card has a CLH8318, so, no LLC control!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dureiken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> skyn3t780Poseidon.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> Go to nvidia control panel and in "manage 3D settings" set "power management mode" to "Maximum performance", if might do the trick too!
> LLC mod only works with NCP4206 voltage controller, your card has a CLH8318, so, no LLC control!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for your really quick reply ! I already tried this one. It's 980Mhz without OC, that's why I thought there was a problem but not. I'm using GPU Tweak.

I'm currently testing at 1320Mhz/6010Mhz/1212mV (55°C full load) without artefacts under Heaven.

As I don't have NCP4206 voltage, I won't be able to go further than 1212mV ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> skyn3t780Poseidon.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> Go to nvidia control panel and in "manage 3D settings" set "power management mode" to "Maximum performance", if might do the trick too!
> LLC mod only works with NCP4206 voltage controller, your card has a CLH8318, so, no LLC control!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your really quick reply ! I already tried this one. It's 980Mhz without OC, that's why I thought there was a problem but not. I'm using GPU Tweak.
> 
> I'm currently testing at 1320Mhz/6010Mhz/1212mV (55°C full load) without artefacts under Heaven.
> 
> As I don't have NCP4206 voltage, I won't be able to go further than 1212mV ?
> 
> Thanks a lot
Click to expand...

the rbby mod can get you past 1.212v if your conmtroller is supported by the tool.


----------



## dureiken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rbby mod can get you past 1.212v if your conmtroller is supported by the tool.


which one ?

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rbby mod can get you past 1.212v if your conmtroller is supported by the tool.
> 
> 
> 
> which one ?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

look here http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Thanks for your really quick reply ! I already tried this one. It's 980Mhz without OC, that's why I thought there was a problem but not. I'm using GPU Tweak.
> 
> I'm currently testing at 1320Mhz/6010Mhz/1212mV (55°C full load) without artefacts under Heaven.
> 
> As I don't have NCP4206 voltage, I won't be able to go further than 1212mV ?
> 
> Thanks a lot


OR... Follow my guide in the OP for the DCUII, your card with a bit of luck has the same voltage controller!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100#post_20027692

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Thanks for your really quick reply ! I already tried this one. It's 980Mhz without OC, that's why I thought there was a problem but not. I'm using GPU Tweak.
> 
> I'm currently testing at 1320Mhz/6010Mhz/1212mV (55°C full load) without artefacts under Heaven.
> 
> As I don't have NCP4206 voltage, I won't be able to go further than 1212mV ?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> OR... Follow my guide in the OP for the DCUII, your card with a bit of luck has the same voltage controller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100#post_20027692
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

i missed that lol thanks occam. with my hand being broken i seem to have lost my senses.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i missed that lol thanks occam. with *my hand being broken* i seem to have lost my senses.


Hope its nothing serious and i wish you a fast recovery!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i missed that lol thanks occam. with *my hand being broken* i seem to have lost my senses.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its nothing serious and i wish you a fast recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

thanks and getting to the recovery part soon hopefully


----------



## SteezyTN

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22130/ex-blc-1581/EK_GeForce_780_GTX_Ti_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_-_AcetalNickel.html?id=5dG9oMfj&mv_pc=1560

How well is this 780 waterblock? Is there anyone better in performance? It's the acetal and nickel version. I'm going to be using it with the XSPC AX(RX360) radiator and photon 170 tube d5 reservoir/pump combo. I sold one of my 780 6GB cards to a friend, and I'm going to put the money toward a custom loop. Then when prices drop on cards, I will pick up another used one on eBay. Thanks


----------



## niketpla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22130/ex-blc-1581/EK_GeForce_780_GTX_Ti_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_-_AcetalNickel.html?id=5dG9oMfj&mv_pc=1560
> 
> How well is this 780 waterblock? Is there anyone better in performance? It's the acetal and nickel version. I'm going to be using it with the XSPC AX(RX360) radiator and photon 170 tube d5 reservoir/pump combo. I sold one of my 780 6GB cards to a friend, and I'm going to put the money toward a custom loop. Then when prices drop on cards, I will pick up another used one on eBay. Thanks


its de bess

i searched for a bit, i came to the conclusion that the EK block was superior to all others.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niketpla*
> 
> its de bess
> 
> i searched for a bit, i came to the conclusion that the EK block was superior to all others.


Thanks! Is that this block in general, or all EK blocks? Because I notice that they have different blocks made of different materials; acetal, acetal+nickel, nickel...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks! Is that this block in general, or all EK blocks? Because I notice that they have different blocks made of different materials; acetal, acetal+nickel, nickel...


Almost all, AFAIK, recent EK blocks have options. I use a copper GTX 780 EK block myself, a few round ups put it near or at the top for performance back when I was looking into the stuff. As for it being the best pick across all cards, that's something for debate but 7XX series they were pretty well regarded for being good performers.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks! Is that this block in general, or all EK blocks? Because I notice that they have different blocks made of different materials; acetal, acetal+nickel, nickel...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Almost all, AFAIK, recent EK blocks have options. I use a copper GTX 780 EK block myself, a few round ups put it near or at the top for performance back when I was looking into the stuff. As for it being the best pick across all cards, that's something for debate but 7XX series they were pretty well regarded for being good performers.


What made theek blocks superior with the 780's/titan'stitan's was the far superior cooling of the vrm and that came in to play mostly on the 780 and Titan not the to or black as the former can have voltages pushed in the1.3-1.5v range and the later can not.

If the voltage is locked on the 980's and or the vrm run much cooler (farther from temps near failure) or if other block manufacturers have improved flow over and contact with the vrm section EK may or may not be the "superior" choice for these cards. At least by the same criteria which made them so for the 780s and TITANS









On mobile typos are likely


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> What made theek blocks superior with the 780's/titan'stitan's was the *far superior cooling of the vrm* and that came in to play mostly on the 780 and Titan not the to or black as the former can have voltages pushed in the1.3-1.5v range and the later can not.
> 
> On mobile typos are likely


Indeed it was, the core temps weren't as good as the competitors (off by around ~1.5c @ 1gpm/~3.25c @ 0.35gpm according to extremerigs) but aye the overclocking potential proved higher with the EK for the VRM heat dissipation alone.

As for the GTX 980, EK has the Hydro Copper in their hands this time which is very nice, here's some testing, OT but a nice read.


----------



## SgtRotty

Hello!
I just picked up a second 780 for sli and have a couple questions. I wont be overclocking in sli due to non-watercooled.

#1 is it better to have both cards flashed for boost disabled or left at stock?

#2 when bios is figured out, one of my cards is a 77% asic score, the other is 64%. Which one would go on top or bottom slot? Do i want the higher clocked card on top?

#3 once #1,#2 are figured out, do i synchronize both cards in aftreburner for the same settingz, or set-up both cards clocks and volts separatly??

Thx! Im a noob..


----------



## SteezyTN

So for the past two weeks, I told my friend I would sell him my second EVGA GTX 780 6GB SC card. He sent me $250 so far ($465 total), but during that time, I kept on overthinking and deciding if I should really sell it or keep it. I felt bad because I just told him a few minutes ago that I will refund his money, as I decided to keep it. So for now, I'm keeping my 780 6GB SLI setup. I'm hoping these cards will last me at least 2 more years on ultra at 1440p.

Anyways, I'm going to dive into water cooling. Because on air, I can get both cards to 1202Mhz at 1.2v. I only have an 860 watt PSU, so even if I do the volt mod, I wouldn't have enough wattage. I ran Fire Strike, and I scored 14500, but my top card hit 89c. I'm going to pick up the XSPC AX360 with the Photon 170 d5 reservoir/pump combo just for my CPU, and around November, I will get two waterblocks for the 780's and another 240 radiator. This is going to cost me about $600 total, but luckily I have a 10% off coupon for XSPC


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So for the past two weeks, I told my friend I would sell him my second EVGA GTX 780 6GB SC card. He sent me $250 so far ($465 total), but during that time, I kept on overthinking and deciding if I should really sell it or keep it. I felt bad because I just told him a few minutes ago that I will refund his money, as I decided to keep it. So for now, I'm keeping my 780 6GB SLI setup. I'm hoping these cards will last me at least 2 more years on ultra at 1440p.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to dive into water cooling. Because on air, I can get both cards to 1202Mhz at 1.2v. I only have an 860 watt PSU, so even if I do the volt mod, I wouldn't have enough wattage. I ran Fire Strike, and I scored 14500, but my top card hit 89c. I'm going to pick up the XSPC AX360 with the Photon 170 d5 reservoir/pump combo just for my CPU, and around November, I will get two waterblocks for the 780's and another 240 radiator. This is going to cost me about $600 total, but luckily I have a 10% off coupon for XSPC


Imo you have the perfect setup, I would love 2 6gb 780's myself.


----------



## mtbiker033

Get them while they are hot:

http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Direct-GPU-Contact-Graphics-GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5/dp/B00DWV3NM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412395162&sr=8-1&keywords=GTX780


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Get them while they are hot:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Direct-GPU-Contact-Graphics-GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5/dp/B00DWV3NM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412395162&sr=8-1&keywords=GTX780


Yep, got mine off the egg about a week ago for $329.99+mir+free game I will sell on ebay. Great over clocker too, 1375mhz core with unlocked bios/voltage.


----------



## SteezyTN

I got my two 6GB 780's (one new, and one used off eBay) for about $1025. In 2-3 years when I upgrade, I'll wait till the new cards are released, and pick up the older one when prices drop (almost like how the 780's dropped to $350). I've learned my lesson in the technology world


----------



## Shnaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Get them while they are hot:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Direct-GPU-Contact-Graphics-GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5/dp/B00DWV3NM6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412395162&sr=8-1&keywords=GTX780


Do they have a custom PCB? or is there a waterblock compatible with these things?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shnaz*
> 
> Do they have a custom PCB? or is there a waterblock compatible with these things?


EK has a block to fit them.


----------



## Shnaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> EK has a block to fit them.


It dosnt matter. i decided to buy 2 Superclocked 780's from EVGA. they were a great price still anyways. and ill water cool them down the line eventually. I. AM. PUMPED. however this does mean i have a 780 FTW edition to sell.... gosh darn i dont have enough rep points!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rbby mod can get you past 1.212v if your conmtroller is supported by the tool.
> 
> 
> 
> which one ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look here http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20
Click to expand...

Does this still work until now? I tried the direct voltage control and used the codes for AB 4.0 and nothing happend its still offset.


----------



## Sazzad018

Hello, h r u all? I'm new here. i've evga 780 sc acx. is my gpu slow than new gtx970?


----------



## Shnaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazzad018*
> 
> Hello, h r u all? I'm new here. i've evga 780 sc acx. is my gpu slow than new gtx970?


well im doing fine considering since i was so butt hurt to the realization that a GTX 780 FTW did not have a full water block for it. i said **** it and bought myself 2 780's reference PCB's. gonna water cool them eventually. once I get some money again. lol and hmm. i think its like about even to be honest. but really they are going for about the same price now? and a 780 will still probs last you awhile in technology years. Im hoping mine will.


----------



## Sazzad018

TY. I use custom bios 1.2v and 980MHz. on air, can i get 1200 MHz without any prob?


----------



## Shnaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazzad018*
> 
> TY. I use custom bios 1.2v and 980MHz. on air, can i get 1200 MHz without any prob?


Well as always, nothing is ever guaranteed. but i was able to do it on my FTW edition. But that had a custom PCB so that helped? just be careful with your temps. My personal opinion is to never go above 75C? work your way slowly before you even begin to up your voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rbby mod can get you past 1.212v if your conmtroller is supported by the tool.
> 
> 
> 
> which one ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look here http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this still work until now? I tried the direct voltage control and used the codes for AB 4.0 and nothing happend its still offset.
Click to expand...

their are codes in the thread you need to update. read the last few pages of the thread.


----------



## brandotip

I have an evga ref 780 acx 3gb card... Which of these would be a better fit for sli? Evga ref 780 with stock cooler or asus dcu2? I'm going to be slapping a waterblock on it and as of now I can find both in stock


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I have an evga ref 780 acx 3gb card... Which of these would be a better fit for sli? Evga ref 780 with stock cooler or asus dcu2? I'm going to be slapping a waterblock on it and as of now I can find both in stock


You'd be better off getting the reference model. The Asus DCII has a custom PCB and it will likely cause some issues in SLI with the stock PCB on the standard EVGA ACX GTX 780.

Kind Regards,

Nark


----------



## looniam

personally i'd go for the same evga. keeps both water blocks the same.

also if you want to step up to a 980 the new card could be used, sell the older and still have compatible blocks (no?).


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> personally i'd go for the same evga. keeps both water blocks the same.
> 
> also if you want to step up to a 980 the new card could be used, sell the older and still have compatible blocks (no?).


Are the 980's compatible with 780's block?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Are the 980's compatible with 780's block?


No they are not.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> it's evga reference 780 and yes i have the tape covering everything but it seems to have gotten so hot its melted some of the tape! heres the damage
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IDTYm9m
> 
> 
> wont let me upload


Not trying to put salt on a wound. I just don't get outside for fun/benchmarking having that much voltage. I have mine underwater and at 1.21 volts. The exta perf. You prob had over the safe limit of 1.21 just doesn't seem worth what could and has happen to your card. Now you bought it so you can do whatever makes you happy. Just my two cents


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Are the 980's compatible with 780's block?
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.
Click to expand...

same PCB would be the same block, no?

edit:
nevermind, shame on me.








Quote:


> The bare card reveals an extremely basic layout and component selection. Even though NVIDIA says component commonality between Kepler cards and the GTX 980 was maximized in order to facilitateproduction for board partners, the reference cards use a different layout. This means any full coverage water blocks that were compatible with reference GTX 770, GTX 780 and GTX 780 Ti won't fit here.


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67445-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-performance-review-5.html


----------



## waltercaorle

hi ... you also think that the best drivers for overclocking and stability are the 337.88 ...?


----------



## Napoleon85

Sorry if this has been asked before, but 2179 pages of responses is a bit daunting to sort though.

I have two EVGA 780 SC ACX and I'm not sure which BIOS to choose. They are both B1 and reference boards (no dual BIOS). The ACX cooler is coming off for waterblocks next week, so fan curves are of little concern. That said, which of these two BIOS should I flash?


EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference B1


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but 2179 pages of responses is a bit daunting to sort though.
> 
> I have two EVGA 780 SC ACX and I'm not sure which BIOS to choose. They are both B1 and reference boards (no dual BIOS). The ACX cooler is coming off for waterblocks next week, so fan curves are of little concern. That said, which of these two BIOS should I flash?
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
> EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference B1


i have the ACX *SC* also but went for the EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1 w/o any problems. ironically the base clock is higher 1019 vs 1006 (SC)


----------



## SteezyTN

I flashed my bios one for my 6GB 780, but flashed back to stock. I'm too scared because... Well.. I'm scared lo. Plus I have SLI 780's, and only 860 watts PSU. My computer is already restarting at 1.2 lol


----------



## wss003

Hey guys about to install waterblocks on my 2 780 classifieds and put them on their own 480 rad and want to oc them what is the best way to do this i have oc cpus before but never a graphics card


----------



## Napoleon85

I'm worried about my PSU too, I have a corsair hx750, pretty sure its not gonna hold up.

I think the stock bios on one of my cards is wacky anyways. If I up the voltage it falls back to pre-oc clocks, and without overvolting it can't keep up with the card on the newer revision.

Could just be EVGA Precision though. Maybe I should switch to MSI Afterburner?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Not trying to put salt on a wound. I just don't get outside for fun/benchmarking having that much voltage. I have mine underwater and at 1.21 volts. The exta perf. You prob had over the safe limit of 1.21 just doesn't seem worth what could and has happen to your card. Now you bought it so you can do whatever makes you happy. Just my two cents


That is you, I would not put 1.21v at all with water. With water I nput 1.3-1.4v daily.

Voltage is a choice for sure, but why put it under water (yes I know keeping things quiet) if we are not pushing them ...

Also we have brothers here with great explanations of how much voltage these pcb's can take when properly cooled with an EK block.

What happened to his card was an exception to most people's experience not the norm. Most people I know put 1.3 volts give or take on their titans and 780's (same PCB) a few failures and most were while mining and included missing an important piece of thermal tape.

But that posters experience was not common and a fairly unlikely outcome with 1.3v under load in gaming ...

Last night 1.37-1.4v a few straight hours of shadows of mordor on my titans 40c and 42c on the cores 1300plus mhz so far so good


----------



## jameyscott

I ran 1.45v through my 780 Classies for some benching. Love hearing them scream.







I'm curious as to which part is actually emitting that high pitch frequency though...


----------



## SteezyTN

I have a Corsair AX860, but I can't overclock past 1.2v for my two 6GB 780's. I need a bigger PSU. I'm going to put the. Adds under water before 2015


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but 2179 pages of responses is a bit daunting to sort though.
> I have two EVGA 780 SC ACX and I'm not sure which BIOS to choose. They are both B1 and reference boards (no dual BIOS). The ACX cooler is coming off for waterblocks next week, so fan curves are of little concern. That said, which of these two BIOS should I flash?
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
> EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference B1


It doesn't matter which one, only difference between them is the fan profile!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I flashed my bios one for my 6GB 780, but flashed back to stock. I'm too scared because... Well.. I'm scared lo. Plus I have SLI 780's, and only 860 watts PSU. My computer is already restarting at 1.2 lol


[OC CPU = (+-) 100W] + [780SLI = 300W (x2)= 600W] + rest of system = [(+-) 750W]

If you keep your power slider at default your GPU's will utilize a maximum of 300W each! So, your computer is restarting on something else, not out of PSU "juice" for sure!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wss003*
> 
> Hey guys about to install waterblocks on my 2 780 classifieds and put them on their own 480 rad and want to oc them what is the best way to do this i have oc cpus before but never a graphics card


Read my guide for pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
But really your card has a voltage control utility:

Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file
 also disregard any voltage mods and LLC in my guide as they are not for your card, just focus on the OC procedure!

_"1. FBVDD deals with memory voltage
2. PEXVDD deals with PCI e lane voltage.
3. PWM Frequency deals with providing the chip with more "efficient" ways to deliver voltage to the card. Provides higher, more stable overclocks at the cost of increasing temps.

1. Memory voltage comes standard at 1.6v. It goes upwards of 1.8v, IIRC. I have not heard of any degradation or any problems of adding voltage on the memory slider. This is purely for benchmarking, not for real usage. As you probably know, memory overclocks provide negligible results to gaming.
2. PCI e lane voltage is an oddball, honestly. You will not find much information on this and I have gotten very little. From what I can tell, it provides minimal overclocking gains. It provides more stable voltage to pass through the card with the help of the motherboard. It's good to know that it depends on the motherboard actually supporting the slider with voltage. All in all, not a slider that I would mess around with personally.
3. PWM frequency is quite a nifty option. It goes from 260Hz to 400Hz (on my version of Classified tool). You can max this slider out when benchmarking, but I would be conservative with it during long periods of gaming. Maybe in between?

Bottom line: If you are into benchmarking, then all of these options can be useful to you. If you primarily game and want the best experience, I would narrow my usage to core voltage and PWM frequency. Just keep in mind that all the sliders of course increase temps of the card, providing lower stable overclocks that can be achieved. The GK110 loves to be cold.

_

NVVDD - (Up to 1,65V) Core voltage
FBVDD - (1,6V to 1,8V) memory voltage (only for benching)
PEXVDD - PCI e lane voltage (Depends on the motherboard actually supporting it)
PWM Frequency (260Hz to 571Hz) - Cleaner voltage, you will have higher and more stable overclocks but the card will be hotter
Stick to Core voltage and PWM frequency if you are not into benchmarks!"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> I'm worried about my PSU too, I have a corsair hx750, pretty sure its not gonna hold up. I think the stock bios on one of my cards is wacky anyways. If I up the voltage it falls back to pre-oc clocks, and without overvolting it can't keep up with the card on the newer revision.Could just be EVGA Precision though. Maybe I should switch to MSI Afterburner?


Yes K-boost sometimes complicates more than it helps, flash our bios and use AB! Report back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That is you, I would not put 1.21v at all with water. With water I put 1.3-1.4v daily.
> Voltage is a choice for sure, but why put it under water (yes I know keeping things quiet) if we are not pushing them ...
> Also *we have brothers here with great explanations of how much voltage these pcb's can take when properly cooled with an EK block*.
> What happened to his card was an exception to most people's experience not the norm. Most people I know put 1.3 volts give or take on their titans and 780's (same PCB) a few failures and most were while mining and included missing an important piece of thermal tape.
> But that posters experience was not common and a fairly unlikely outcome with 1.3v under load in gaming ...
> Last night 1.37-1.4v a few straight hours of shadows of mordor on my titans 40c and 42c on the cores 1300plus mhz so far so good


You are a great guy *supermi*, but remember most users don't have their balls the size of yours to go over 1,300V like that daily!









Here are my articles about it for anyone in the doubt about how voltage works and the correlation with wattage and current in GK110 PCB's:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I ran 1.45v through my 780 Classies for some benching. Love hearing them scream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to which part is actually emitting that high pitch frequency though...


Read my article about it:

"Coil whine is mechanical resonance of the coil with the frequency of the signal passing through it. Physically, a coil is just loops of wire, sometimes with a core other than air. If the frequency of the signal is in resonance with the physical wires of the coil, the coil may vibrate.
There are many electrical parts/circuits which can cause whining noises, so don't just assume you are hearing coils. Annoying buzzing/electrical sound(s) are unlikely to emanate from a coil - you have something else making noise. Whining is caused by a part (or parts) physically vibrating.
Unto itself, voltage is not going to cause a whining sound. Voltage is electrical potential (actually, EMF); current through a device is dependent on the voltage across it. With a GPU, changing the voltage changes the operating frequency of various components within the chip and through the VRM sections, however something is probably in resonance with the signal!







"

Cheers everyone

Occamrazor


----------



## Songoku777

Quote:


> That is you, I would not put 1.21v at all with water. With water I nput 1.3-1.4v daily.
> 
> Voltage is a choice for sure, but why put it under water (yes I know keeping things quiet) if we are not pushing them ...
> 
> Also we have brothers here with great explanations of how much voltage these pcb's can take when properly cooled with an EK block.
> 
> What happened to his card was an exception to most people's experience not the norm. Most people I know put 1.3 volts give or take on their titans and 780's (same PCB) a few failures and most were while mining and included missing an important piece of thermal tape.
> 
> But that posters experience was not common and a fairly unlikely outcome with 1.3v under load in gaming ...
> 
> Last night 1.37-1.4v a few straight hours of shadows of mordor on my titans 40c and 42c on the cores 1300plus mhz so far so good smile.gif


Well I'm certainly glad to hear its not something common that's happened to me I was led to believe 1.3v was fine underwater I just followed the advanced gk110 oc guide on here and for water the first thing it told me to do was crank to 1.3v i usually do run my cards at 1.21v but for more intensive games I'd run 1.3v 110% power target with 1306mhz clock speed on both cards I never let the core exceed 60 degrees either usually average 40-45c, 50 in very intense games / bench also I'm still curious if anyone can Identify from my poor quality image what actually went pop on the card, it wasn't a pleasant experience seeing sparks smoke and electrical glow coming from my PC that I've spent a lot of money and time and effort on but nothing else is fried I still have a working rig and EVGA instantly accepted my RMA. Hoping I'll get a replacement soon and stick my waterblock back on


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Well I'm certainly glad to hear its not something common that's happened to me I was led to believe 1.3v was fine underwater I just followed the advanced gk110 oc guide on here and for water the first thing it told me to do was crank to 1.3v i usually do run my cards at 1.21v but for more intensive games I'd run 1.3v 110% power target with 1306mhz clock speed on both cards I never let the core exceed 60 degrees either usually average 40-45c, 50 in very intense games / bench also I'm still curious if anyone can Identify from my poor quality image what actually went pop on the card, it wasn't a pleasant experience seeing sparks smoke and electrical glow coming from my PC that I've spent a lot of money and time and effort on but nothing else is fried I still have a working rig and EVGA instantly accepted my RMA. Hoping I'll get a replacement soon and stick my waterblock back on


You card had a short circuit from the input power side, it not even got to the VRM's themselves as it burned some capacitors BEFORE reaching the phase mosfet!
Could be a waterblock leak looking at the dried stains on the mosfets or a very bad power surge from the PSU! Fortunately EVGA IS the best aftermarket dealer out there!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Napoleon85

Thanks Occam, that was very enlightening. For the record, I wasn't using K-boost, should I have been? I will flash the cards and download MSI afterburner as soon as I have a chance and report back as possible.

Regarding the power questions, is all of the draw from the 6/8 pin PCI-E leads and PCI-E port on the 12V rail, or is some of this on the 5V rail? I'm assuming it's all on the 12V rail, and if that's correct it's important to keep in mind that a PSU not only has a maximum wattage rating, but also an amperage limit on each rail. In the case of the AX860, it's rated for 70A on the 12V rail, and 600W would translate to 50W. Without knowing what other components are drawing what amount of load on what rails, it's difficult to say for sure what is causing the shutdowns.

This, combined with the efficiency cuves of most PSUs, is why I generally try to get one with much more potential than I foresee needing.


----------



## raclimja

I need help

I have an MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr OC 3GB w/ NZXT G10 + Corsair H110 280mm AIO Liquid Cooler (revision B1 w/ Hynx memory BIOS: 80.80.21.00.1C).

The absolute highest temp I saw while stress testing it was 54C.

I was able to overclock it to 1030 Mhz core and 1845 Mhz memory stable with stock voltage.

The problem is as soon as I add even the lowest value voltage, the performance drops.

My card only allows a maximum of 103% Power Limit/Target and I suspect I am hitting the Power Limit by adding voltage causing my card to throttle.

I googled and found this thread.

While my video card is indeed listed on here having a custom BIOS that allows more Power Limit, is there anyway I can get a version that has Boost Enable?

I quite like the feature that my gpu is constantly changing clockspeed depending on the workload which is especially usefull when I am playing less demanding games such as Dota 2, CS: GO, Rise Of nations, or watching Hi-def videos with MADVR... which makes the card output less heat (my room gets less hotter) and consumes less power consumption when not needed.


----------



## Napoleon85

I noticed a similar issues on my EVGA GTX780 SC ACX, but only one of them. As soon as I modified any voltage settings it would go back to stock frequencies. I'm thinking this might be a vBIOS issue, but I'm not certain yet. I plan on flashing one of the skyn3t vBIOS soon to narrow this down.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Thanks Occam, that was very enlightening. For the record, I wasn't using K-boost, should I have been? I will flash the cards and download MSI afterburner as soon as I have a chance and report back as possible.
> *Regarding the power questions, is all of the draw from the 6/8 pin PCI-E leads and PCI-E port on the 12V rail, or is some of this on the 5V rail? I'm assuming it's all on the 12V rail, and if that's correct it's important to keep in mind that a PSU not only has a maximum wattage rating, but also an amperage limit on each rail. In the case of the AX860, it's rated for 70A on the 12V rail, and 600W would translate to 50A. Without knowing what other components are drawing what amount of load on what rails, it's difficult to say for sure what is causing the shutdowns.*
> This, combined with the efficiency curves of most PSUs, is why I generally try to get one with much more potential than I foresee needing.


You lost me there... What power questions?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> I need help
> I have an MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr OC 3GB w/ NZXT G10 + Corsair H110 280mm AIO Liquid Cooler (revision B1 w/ Hynx memory BIOS: 80.80.21.00.1C).
> The absolute highest temp I saw while stress testing it was 54C.
> I was able to overclock it to 1030 Mhz core and 1845 Mhz memory stable with stock voltage.
> The problem is as soon as I add even the lowest value voltage, the performance drops.
> My card only allows a maximum of 103% Power Limit/Target and I suspect I am hitting the Power Limit by adding voltage causing my card to throttle.
> I googled and found this thread.
> While my video card is indeed listed on here having a custom BIOS that allows more Power Limit, is there anyway I can get a version that has Boost Enable?
> I quite like the feature that my gpu is constantly changing clockspeed depending on the workload which is especially usefull when I am playing less demanding games such as Dota 2, CS: GO, Rise Of nations, or watching Hi-def videos with MADVR... which makes the card output less heat (my room gets less hotter) and consumes less power consumption when not needed.


Did you check your VRM's temps? Its not only the core temp that can crash your card... What power % are you seeing in the hardware monitor under load?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Napoleon85

Not my power questions, the ones you answered from SteezyTN.


----------



## erso44

It´s me again









I´m sure that someone asked this question before but I can´t find it...

But I want to ask the question again, maybe you guys can help me.

So as I changed the log file in MSI AB I was enable to control the voltage up 1,300V. I set my voltage to 1,212V and my GTX run with 1200 Mhz but in GPU-Z I detected that my voltage droped down to 1,885V under full load (?)

Why?

How can I stop this?

I appreciate all you help









Cheers!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Thanks Occam, that was very enlightening. For the record, I wasn't using K-boost, should I have been? I will flash the cards and download MSI afterburner as soon as I have a chance and report back as possible.
> Regarding the power questions, is all of the draw from the 6/8 pin PCI-E leads and PCI-E port on the 12V rail, or is some of this on the 5V rail? I'm assuming it's all on the 12V rail, and if that's correct it's important to keep in mind that a PSU not only has a maximum wattage rating, but also an amperage limit on each rail. In the case of the AX860, it's rated for 70A on the 12V rail, and 600W would translate to 50A. Without knowing what other components are drawing what amount of load on what rails, it's difficult to say for sure what is causing the shutdowns.
> This, combined with the efficiency cuves of most PSUs, is why I generally try to get one with much more potential than I foresee needing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Napoleon85*
> 
> Not my power questions, the ones you answered from SteezyTN.


Still not following you... His PSU is a flextronics unit at full load can draw off the wall 958W with 90% Efficiency which translates in 862W effective!
His cards at default can draw a 600W Max wattage, his CPU OC'ed at 1.400V can draw close to 130W his system i will give 50W and that's allot of power for the motherboard and hardrives and fans! Still will not get close to the 850W the PSU can give at max without shutdowns unless its a faulty PSU to begin with!
His shutdowns can be related to unstable CPU/RAM OC or software BSOD's, i do not think its the PSU!
I do agree that if you going to build a system the primary concern have to be the PSU and to buy a PSU big enough for the immediate needs in not enough, we should look ahead always!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Suferbus

I am hearing not compatible, but have not checked out compatibility personally


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> It´s me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m sure that someone asked this question before but I can´t find it...
> But I want to ask the question again, maybe you guys can help me.
> So as I changed the log file in MSI AB I was enable to control the voltage up 1,300V. I set my voltage to 1,212V and my GTX run with 1200 Mhz but in GPU-Z I detected that my voltage droped down to 1,185V under full load (?)
> Why?
> How can I stop this?
> I appreciate all you help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Leave GPUz alone...







It cannot detect any voltage above 1,212V because it gets its readings off driver feed!








Only AB through its "link" to the cards voltage controller NCP4206 can read the voltage properly!

*[1,212V - 0.025V (LLC drop value)= 1.185V, then it overshoots to 1,234V, then back to 1,212V]*
Increase the voltage, the drop you are having its normal! You also have it in your CPU and you are not worried!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> I am hearing not compatible, but have not checked out compatibility personally


? Forgot the quote?









If referring to 980/780 waterblocks being compatible, no they are not as the PCB is substantially different!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Songoku777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You card had a short circuit from the input power side, it not even got to the VRM's themselves as it burned some capacitors BEFORE reaching the phase mosfet!
> Could be a waterblock leak looking at the dried stains on the mosfets or a very bad power surge from the PSU! Fortunately EVGA IS the best aftermarket dealer out there!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


It wasn't a leak thats just left over residue from the thermal pads on the stock cooler they left an oily residue on everything it covers on the board.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Still not following you... His PSU is a flextronics unit at full load can draw off the wall 958W with 90% Efficiency which translates in 862W effective!
> His cards at default can draw a 600W Max wattage, his CPU OC'ed at 1.400V can draw close to 130W his system i will give 50W and that's allot of power for the motherboard and hardrives and fans! Still will not get close to the 850W the PSU can give at max without shutdowns unless its a faulty PSU to begin with!
> His shutdowns can be related to unstable CPU/RAM OC or software BSOD's, i do not think its the PSU!
> I do agree that if you going to build a system the primary concern have to be the PSU and to buy a PSU big enough for the immediate needs in not enough, we should look ahead always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


is this in regard of my Corsair AX860. Now that you mention it could possibly be an OC failure, then maybe that's the problem. Maybe need more voltage. But the AX860 is a good quality PSU right?


----------



## Napoleon85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Still not following you... His PSU is a flextronics unit at full load can draw off the wall 958W with 90% Efficiency which translates in 862W effective!
> His cards at default can draw a 600W Max wattage, his CPU OC'ed at 1.400V can draw close to 130W his system i will give 50W and that's allot of power for the motherboard and hardrives and fans! Still will not get close to the 850W the PSU can give at max without shutdowns unless its a faulty PSU to begin with!
> His shutdowns can be related to unstable CPU/RAM OC or software BSOD's, i do not think its the PSU!
> I do agree that if you going to build a system the primary concern have to be the PSU and to buy a PSU big enough for the immediate needs in not enough, we should look ahead always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


It's also possible that the power supply has degraded and is not able to provide the power it is rated for. I had this happen to me with my Corsair HX750. When I upgraded from two Raden HD6950s to a *single* GTX780 I was having random shutdowns. I borrowed another Corsair 750W PSU from a friend (don't remember the model number, but it was non-modular), hooked everything up and no problems. Corsair RMAd the PSU and I am using the replacement in my system which has two 780s now.

It's not impossible that there is 50w of misc 12V load ... but yes it's probably not likely. I can't say for certain though, and I hate to speculate.

And like you said, it could be from another cause. If you rule out all other causes, try swapping in another similarly rated PSU to see if your Corsair unit has suffered a similar failure to mine.


----------



## pez

I kinda lurk around this thread now more than I really post/contribute







, but hope I can get away with this question in here. I'm looking to plan a PSU 'upgrade/sidegrade'. I'm looking to get something that can eventually handle SLI of my card and the new X99 platform. However, I want to upgrade to a modular (preferably full modular) PSU. It's going to cut down on a lot of clutter in a fair sized 550D. Was hoping I could get a couple good recommendations without creating a new thread. My Seasonic PSU had been treating me really well so far.


----------



## JaredC01

First post on these boards, long time lurker (new register)...

I've got two GTX 780 Poseidons, flashed the Skyn3t Poseidon BIOS to each card, have the voltage tweak working properly. Now, my problem that I'm currently facing, is that my ACTUAL clock speed is ~200MHz slower than what it should be. With a GPU-Z base clock of 1006MHz, if I add +200 to the card, I get 1032MHz. If I add +350MHz, I get 1156MHz. If I reset back down to 0MHz, I get 836MHz. Anyone have any idea what's going on here? OccamRazor, I have all of the other issues I PM'd you about taken care of I think.


(Note: The screenshot was taken before the voltage tweak, and the DCII voltage tweak does work for the Poseidon)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I kinda lurk around this thread now more than I really post/contribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but hope I can get away with this question in here. I'm looking to plan a PSU 'upgrade/sidegrade'. I'm looking to get something that can eventually handle SLI of my card and the new X99 platform. However, I want to upgrade to a modular (preferably full modular) PSU. It's going to cut down on a lot of clutter in a fair sized 550D. Was hoping I could get a couple good recommendations without creating a new thread. My Seasonic PSU had been treating me really well so far.


EVGA G2 1300! Also you have Corsair AX1200i or Seasonic X-1250 but are more expensive! Cant go wrong with any of them!








EVGA is a Super Flower unit, Corsair unit is made by Flextronics and Seasonic by Seasonic of course, all excellent units with above average quality components!
If you want more than 2-way SLI and will overvolt them along your CPU and will need more than 1,2 kW for sure, then look at EVGA G2 1600 (Super Flower) or Corsair 1500i (Flextronics), terrific units, best out there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> First post on these boards, long time lurker (new register)...
> I've got two GTX 780 Poseidons, flashed the Skyn3t Poseidon BIOS to each card, have the voltage tweak working properly. Now, my problem that I'm currently facing, is that my ACTUAL clock speed is ~200MHz slower than what it should be. With a GPU-Z base clock of 1006MHz, if I add +200 to the card, I get 1032MHz. If I add +350MHz, I get 1156MHz. If I reset back down to 0MHz, I get 836MHz. Anyone have any idea what's going on here? OccamRazor, I have all of the other issues I PM'd you about taken care of I think.
> 
> (Note: The screenshot was taken before the voltage tweak, and the DCII voltage tweak does work for the Poseidon)
> Thanks in advance.


Send me your stock bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I kinda lurk around this thread now more than I really post/contribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but hope I can get away with this question in here. I'm looking to plan a PSU 'upgrade/sidegrade'. I'm looking to get something that can eventually handle SLI of my card and the new X99 platform. However, I want to upgrade to a modular (preferably full modular) PSU. It's going to cut down on a lot of clutter in a fair sized 550D. Was hoping I could get a couple good recommendations without creating a new thread. My Seasonic PSU had been treating me really well so far.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA G2 1300! Also you have Corsair AX1200i or Seasonic X-1250 but are more expensive! Cant go wrong with any of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA is a Super Flower unit, Corsair unit is made by Flextronics and Seasonic by Seasonic of course, all excellent units with above average quality components!
> If you want more than 2-way SLI *and will overvolt them along your CPU* and will need more than 1,2 kW for sure, then look at EVGA G2 1600 (Super Flower) or Corsair 1500i (Flextronics), terrific units, best out there!
Click to expand...

yeah, haswell-E gets pretty "thirsty" (TOTAL SYSTEM)


i am partial to the EVGA G2 series myself . .what? 10 year warranty with registration! what?









(this is really a reply to pez)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah, haswell-E gets pretty "thirsty" (TOTAL SYSTEM)
> 
> 
> i am partial to the EVGA G2 series myself . .what? 10 year warranty with registration! what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is really a reply to pez)


Yap! Pretty much the same architecture yield the same power usage once overclocked (power savings disabled) with voltage added, after all it is double core count 4 to 8 cores, almost double the power consumption, 200W to 350W (Total system, not CPU power usage) ! You see something similar with Kepler and Maxwell architecture once the chip is overclocked and overvolted, (remember that Maxwell has voltage increase to 1,26V while Kepler only had 1,212V) GTX 980 pretty much gets close to 300W in power usage under stress!
Now, lets take this CPU example and transport it to Maxwell; Question: Once the current 980 cores are doubled or close (upcoming chips) will we not see increased power consumption?








You know the answer!








Nvidia is taking the same route as Intel...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Paccer2909

Hi,
i have a problem, used the rev.3 version a long time but have here and there some problems with games.
So i decided to flash back to stock.
All runs good but the clock stays on 1137Mhz and not the 1006 from stock bios.
Nvidia Inspector says default clock is 1006 and GPU clock too but current clock says 1137.
Now ingame my games are laggy and not smooth anymore.
Then i decided to flash back to rev.3 but cant flash skynet´s bios!?
Stock flash no prob but when i flash skynet, win 7 dont install the hardware and inspector is complete blank.
What happend?

Screenshot, at est.max you can see what i mean.
Newest Stock Bios with 1046 Mhz
http://img.techpowerup.org/141006/nvidia_20141006_200229.png


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paccer2909*
> 
> Hi,
> i have a problem, used the rev.3 version a long time but have here and there some problems with games.
> So i decided to flash back to stock.
> All runs good but the clock stays on 1137Mhz and not the 1006 from stock bios.
> Nvidia Inspector says default clock is 1006 and GPU clock too but current clock says 1137.
> Now ingame my games are laggy and not smooth anymore.
> Then i decided to flash back to rev.3 but cant flash skynet´s bios!?
> Stock flash no prob but when i flash skynet, win 7 dont install the hardware and inspector is complete blank.
> What happend?
> 
> Screenshot, at est.max you can see what i mean.
> Newest Stock Bios with 1046 Mhz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/141006/nvidia_20141006_200229.png


reinstall the driver using the custom install clean install option.


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your stock bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Newbie restrictions, can't send more than 2 PM's in 24 hours... Here is my stock BIOS:

GK110_ASUS_780_POSEIDON_STOCK.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## EPiiKK

What games would you guys recommend using for stability? I used Shadow of mordor, Dota 2 and farcry 3. At 1.2ghz only shadow of mordor was unstable, has anyone else had issues with that game?

I can post my gpu z sceenshots and all later today.
Im using msi gaming aircooling on my card and with current 1.212v temps dont go above 75. Could i push the volts a bit more?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EPiiKK*
> 
> What games would you guys recommend using for stability? I used Shadow of mordor, Dota 2 and farcry 3. At 1.2ghz only shadow of mordor was unstable, has anyone else had issues with that game?
> 
> I can post my gpu z sceenshots and all later today.
> Im using msi gaming aircooling on my card and with current 1.212v temps dont go above 75. Could i push the volts a bit more?


The games you use are going to be the ones you actually play... Other than that Metro Last Light has an awesome benchmarking tool, so does Bioshock Infinite, and then there's the good old Firestrike and Heaven benches.


----------



## SteezyTN

The games I use are the tomb raider benchmark (multiple runs) and Crysis 3. Almost are games were stable until I would play Crysis 3. That game destroyed almost every overclock. As for firestrike and heaven, if I passed several run through's, I woul crash in other games


----------



## EPiiKK

Yeah i ques its just the game, i saved max oc profile and if i play shadow of mordor i just reset the oc


----------



## Napoleon85

I us the EVGA OC Scanner to get a baseline (it's really just a customized version of Furmark) since it will detect artifacts that you can't see while gaming. Then I fire up whatever I'm playing. If I have crashes that weren't present before I back off the OC a notch.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Ordered 2 EVGA 780 SC ACX cards, for $365 each, got tired of waiting for a backordered 980. I hope I made a good decision, I'll be playing in 1440p and I want them to last me at least 1 year on ultra settings with smooth fps.


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Ordered 2 EVGA 780 SC ACX cards, for $365 each, got tired of waiting for a backordered 980. I hope I made a good decision, I'll be playing in 1440p and I want them to last me at least 1 year on ultra settings with smooth fps.


Depends on how much VRAM the games your playing requires for ultra textures. 3GB is starting to show its age already. I'm running 780 SLI and will most likely upgrade due to VRAM limitations.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Depends on how much VRAM the games your playing requires for ultra textures. 3GB is starting to show its age already. I'm running 780 SLI and will most likely upgrade due to VRAM limitations.


I have two 6GB 780's in SLI. Glad I got the 6GB versions







but if you register them within 14 days, you can enter them into the step up program


----------



## R1c3

Can anyone explain to me why I get driver crashes/ stability issues when running my card at 1254Mhz coreclock and about 60-75% load while playing a game (Mechwarrior online) when it runs stable for hours at max. load and this clockrate in heaven benchmark, Firestrike bench, 3D Mark Vantage at extreme settings or the 3D mark 11 ? The voltage in both situations was at 1.1875V and I am a bit at a loss why a lower load scenario at the same clockrate and voltage would cause instability while stable at maximum.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Depends on how much VRAM the games your playing requires for ultra textures. 3GB is starting to show its age already. I'm running 780 SLI and will most likely upgrade due to VRAM limitations.


I think the "heaviest" game I'll be playing is The Witcher 3, if I can get 60-50 fps average out of that game on ultra 1440p then I'll be happy. *fingers crossed*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have two 6GB 780's in SLI. Glad I got the 6GB versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you register them within 14 days, you can enter them into the step up program


Nice, too bad I don't see them in stock for the step-up program anymore(unless I missed something?).


----------



## Napoleon85

What games are VRAM intensive enough to run into issues with 3GB? I haven't found anything yet running at 5760x1080.


----------



## SteezyTN

Are you talking about the 6GB 780, or 980? The 6GB 780 is no longer on the step up. But the 980 should be. The card is listed under the STEP UP rules. Just scroll down till you see it. It should be available to step up regardless of it being in stock.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you talking about the 6GB 780, or 980? The 6GB 780 is no longer on the step up. But the 980 should be. The card is listed under the STEP UP rules. Just scroll down till you see it. It should be available to step up regardless of it being in stock.


True that, I misread and thought you were referring to the 780 6gb version.


----------



## brandotip

With the new cards out and people entertaining step up again, it is worth it to share my step up experience.

Last year I decided to submit a step up request on a1.5 year old gtx 670. I hadn't registered it till then on recommendation of the sales clerk at tigerdirect... I spent about two months in the queue (71 spots) but I was eventually given the opportunity to step up! I sent in my 670 + $110 and I received a gtx 780 acx in return. My receipt I uploaded clearly stated a purchase date from the prior year and they still let me step up.

It never hurts to try. I love evga


----------



## Artistar

After setting up SLI with my Zotac GTX 780, and starting a game up, was looking forward to 120 fps. Started playing and the frame rate dropped........to 60-61 fps, all the time: have I done something to reduce fps? Have AA off, have Sweetfx on, am running at max where possible, have vertical sync on adaptive .........why 60 fps


----------



## R1c3

What game are you playing and have you checked if the game has a fps limit or not ? Furthermore the game needs a Sli profile to work, in case its very new it might not have one yet. And of course it also depends on your game and settings/resolution.


----------



## TrevJonez

also what display are you using? If you display wont do over 60hz then it is pointless.


----------



## rintalahri

What bios i can put in Evga Hydro copper GTX780 card...?
Original bios is 80.80.21.00.80 and has hynics memory.
Bios collection shows hydro copper version only 80.10.36.00.82 bios









I use SLI, 1 is Evga Hydro copper and 2 is Evga SC (hydro copper block)
Evga SC i have 80.10.3A.00.80 and want in my hydro copper that version but in
b1 rev (80.80.)version??

This is my original Hydro Copper B1 bios.

OriginalEVGAGTX780HydroCopperB1.zip 128k .zip file


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R1c3*
> 
> What game are you playing and have you checked if the game has a fps limit or not ? Furthermore the game needs a Sli profile to work, in case its very new it might not have one yet. And of course it also depends on your game and settings/resolution.


I'm playing World of Tanks (not renowned for their optimisations).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevJonez*
> 
> also what display are you using? If you display wont do over 60hz then it is pointless.


It doesn't indicate a maximum on the game. It does however have an refresh rate indicator, which has a max of 60 due to the monitor I'm using. Have dropped it to 59 and going to see how I go with this.

Then I read your comment............................
















Still don't understand how it was on 120 FPS playing the game then just dropped.......


----------



## TrevJonez

It can render more than the display can show. What i recommend you do if you don't want to get a faster display. Is just turn up settings until it starts to drop below 60fps then back off.

Crank up the AA. use the horse power for what you can.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> With the new cards out and people entertaining step up again, it is worth it to share my step up experience.
> 
> Last year I decided to submit a step up request on a1.5 year old gtx 670. I hadn't registered it till then on recommendation of the sales clerk at tigerdirect... I spent about two months in the queue (71 spots) but I was eventually given the opportunity to step up! I sent in my 670 + $110 and I received a gtx 780 acx in return. My receipt I uploaded clearly stated a purchase date from the prior year and they still let me step up.
> 
> It never hurts to try. I love evga


Once you enter te step up queue, you are automatically locked in regardless how how long it's been. Just as long as you enter it within the 90 days of purchase. I stepped up my 3Gb 780 for the 6GB 780


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Once you enter te step up queue, you are automatically locked in regardless how how long it's been. Just as long as you enter it within the 90 days of purchase. I stepped up my 3Gb 780 for the 6GB 780


I applied for step up about 425 days after purchase, which was the moral of my story.... it doesnt hurt to apply for Step Up even AFTER the 90 days after purchase.

Date of purchase 1/14/13
Date of Step up 3/20/14


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I applied for step up about 425 days after purchase, which was the moral of my story.... it doesnt hurt to apply for Step Up even AFTER the 90 days after purchase.
> 
> Date of purchase 1/14/13
> Date of Step up 3/20/14


I agree. I purchased my 3GB 780 ~February 9th of this year, and stepped up in ~July. I was never notified when EVGA sent out the step up for the 6GB card even though I signed up. I called and they opened a 3 day window for me







this was almost 2 months after my 90 days


----------



## supermi

EVGA means more to the purchase than most any other factor. Always fair and sometimes they give you little treats like with that step up!

Sorry AMD even if you make a great card no one but EVGA for me









BTW anyone here sucessfully getting the voltage hack tool to work with AB in win 8.1?

If so help some GK110 OWNERS out several of us can't get it working


----------



## SteezyTN

The only real card I had before my Evga 780 was an old ATI 4640 or 4650. So long ago I don't even remember. I will always go with nvidia, and always Evga. EVGA over everyone


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> EVGA means more to the purchase than most any other factor. Always fair and sometimes they give you little treats like with that step up!
> 
> Sorry AMD even if you make a great card no one but EVGA for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW anyone here sucessfully getting the voltage hack tool to work with AB in win 8.1?
> 
> If so help some GK110 OWNERS out several of us can't get it working


Which version of AB are you using?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Which version of AB are you using?


does not matter which

3 , 4 stable or beta same issue
really really strange!


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> EVGA means more to the purchase than most any other factor. Always fair and sometimes they give you little treats like with that step up!
> 
> Sorry AMD even if you make a great card no one but EVGA for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW anyone here sucessfully getting the voltage hack tool to work with AB in win 8.1?
> 
> If so help some GK110 OWNERS out several of us can't get it working


I had both voltage hacks working on 8.1... The AB 1300 one and the Zawarudo 1.3v+ one... I was using the 335 drivers if that helps at all... Other than that I just followed the steps!

If your issue is with the AB 1300 one, then I suggest deleting the ven profiles in mis afterburner folder and reinstalling your drivers using ddu... This has solved 99.99% of my issues


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EVGA G2 1300! Also you have Corsair AX1200i or Seasonic X-1250 but are more expensive! Cant go wrong with any of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA is a Super Flower unit, Corsair unit is made by Flextronics and Seasonic by Seasonic of course, all excellent units with above average quality components!
> If you want more than 2-way SLI and will overvolt them along your CPU and will need more than 1,2 kW for sure, then look at EVGA G2 1600 (Super Flower) or Corsair 1500i (Flextronics), terrific units, best out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your stock bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah, haswell-E gets pretty "thirsty" (TOTAL SYSTEM)
> 
> 
> i am partial to the EVGA G2 series myself . .what? 10 year warranty with registration! what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is really a reply to pez)


A bit late replying, but but thanks for the input, guys!


----------



## benjamen50

So it's GG to me if i'm running 2x GTX 780s on a Coolermaster V700 and the computer switches off on the 3rd stress test on 3d mark. I guess that concludes that I need a better power supply right?

Going to run stock on my CPU OC and see what happens.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So it's GG to me if i'm running 2x GTX 780s on a Coolermaster V700 and the computer switches off on the 3rd stress test on 3d mark. I guess that concludes that I need a better power supply right?
> 
> Going to run stock on my CPU OC and see what happens.


I ran that exact combination, 2 GTX780's (one Gigabyte reference and one Gigabyte windforce3x) on a CM V700.
On stock clocks for everything incl. CPU it's possible and it ran good for me but my i7 bumped to 5Ghz was enough to make it shut down when running Prime95 + Valley in SLI.
When I turned the voltage on the cards up to 1.212v it would shut down frequently and a benchmark session on 1.30v for both cards resulted in instant shutting down of the PSU.

It just somehow can't handle it.. It should be able to run it at least overclocked to 1.212v but my experience was that it simply couldn't .

My much older XFX ProSeries 750w which has just 44w more on 12v and is also Seasonic build (Older 80+ silver M12D series design) can run them with no issues even on 1.30v in benches.
I only have one of the 780's left here laying on the shelf with idle artifacting problems and the V700 is long gone so can't test anything anymore


----------



## benjamen50

Yeah it passed 3DMark without the CPU overclock.


----------



## Imprezzion

So it behaves the _exact_ same way as my 2x 780 on a V700...


----------



## Ludamister

Hey everyone,

It's been a while since I've flashed my original GTX 780 Classified and I have one coming in the mail in a few hours. I downloaded the Ez3flash again (since I reinstalled Windows and forgot to back it up) and it looks familiar but I'm not sure if that's all I need to flash my new card to skynet. Do I need to download a separate thing in addition to Ez3flash? Or do I just press the numbers as shown in the readme and it'll flash my card? If I need to do anything else, can you provide links?

As I said, it's been more than a year and I've completely forgotten what I did the first time around. Just want to be sure.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've flashed my original GTX 780 Classified and I have one coming in the mail in a few hours. I downloaded the Ez3flash again (since I reinstalled Windows and forgot to back it up) and it looks familiar but I'm not sure if that's all I need to flash my new card to skynet. Do I need to download a separate thing in addition to Ez3flash? Or do I just press the numbers as shown in the readme and it'll flash my card? If I need to do anything else, can you provide links?
> 
> As I said, it's been more than a year and I've completely forgotten what I did the first time around. Just want to be sure.


You have my flash guide in my SIG!
Any problem post it here, me or the guys will help you for sure!









Anytime you run into any problem after flash do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have my flash guide in my SIG!
> Any problem post it here, me or the guys will help you for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime you run into any problem after flash do this:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well, the extra troubleshooting will prove helpful if I have any problems but I was just asking on the flash .bat itself and if that itself already carries the custom skynet bios or if I have to download it elsewhere and have it in the same folder or something along those lines. GPU should be arriving within the hour I take it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Well, the extra troubleshooting will prove helpful if I have any problems but I was just asking on the flash .bat itself and if that itself already carries the custom skynet bios or if I have to download it elsewhere and have it in the same folder or something along those lines. GPU should be arriving within the hour I take it.


Go to the OP (Opening Post) and download the appropriate bios for your card, then follow my flash guide!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go to the OP (Opening Post) and download the appropriate bios for your card, then follow my flash guide!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Mine isn't up there though lol. I have an EVGA GTX 780 Classified. I see all of the other versions except the Classified.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Mine doesn't up there though lol. I have an EVGA GTX 780 Classified. I see all of the other versions except the Classified.


I believe the ACX is the one you want


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I believe the ACX is the one you want


Well it's certainly not the 6GB version. So it's either ACX, FTW or SC. I think I'll wait Occram to put his input into this. Just want to be sure.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Mine isn't up there though lol. I have an EVGA GTX 780 Classified. I see all of the other versions except the Classified.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I believe the ACX is the one you want


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Well it's certainly not the 6GB version. So it's either ACX, FTW or SC. I think I'll wait Occram to put his input into this. Just want to be sure.


Classified is a different card all together, the only similar thing is the core and memory size!

Here are some different PCB's:



The Classy has top notch VRM's and its own Voltage tool:

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


And its own Owners Club: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_100

Here is our bios:
Quote:


> Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
> skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip 135k .zip file
> [*]*skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4*
> [*] Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
> [*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Azefore

Might just be me being a dumb







but I couldn't find the rev4 classy bios to link myself on the front page, only reason I referred to the standard ACX as a possibility.

Unless it's just kept as a separate identity on the classified club which looks like it is







, aye me being dumb


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Might just be me being a dumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I couldn't find the rev4 classy bios to link myself on the front page, only reason I referred to the standard ACX as a possibility.
> 
> Unless it's just kept as a separate identity on the classified club which looks like it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , aye me being dumb


Yeah that's what I just discovered. I had a hard time finding it this time around. All of this is really appreciated but man....all of those things are in such of a cluster f*** that it's hard to make whats what. I'm definitely backing up these bios and files this time so I don't have to deal with this again.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Yea the Bios for the 780 classy is in the classified owners thread down towards the bottom of the list.


----------



## JaredC01

Question for anyone with an Asus 780 Poseidon (or two)... With my current setup, one of my Poseidon's runs between 15*C and 17*C hotter than the other card. The physical temp difference between the two cards from what I can feel in airflow is negligible, and they're both under water. Idle temps are the same, however load temps are drastically higher on the top card (which shows as card 2), and it's the first card out of the radiator. Anyone have any insight? Poor thermal paste?

Pic of the setup for reference...



Thanks in advance.


----------



## hht92

Hi guys can anyone advise some settings for oc my asus 780 direct CU II without any voltage tweak above normal(i mean +62mV max)?


----------



## erso44

Hello hht92,

I think noboy can advise you a ideal setting because you are owning a wonderful card which you can oc only if you explore "her" limits.








Good luck!


----------



## hht92

Ok thanks for the response i ask cause the guides at the beginning is only for mod volt and custom firmwares.


----------



## Sazzad018

BTW, can i use a "tt water 2.0 pro LCS" for my EVGA 780 SC w/acx? If yes, plz give me a useful link.
Thanks.


----------



## erso44

hht92

I oc my gtx780 without any mod.
I left my voltage at stock and only increased my gpu frequency to 1150 mhz and changed my fan profil. (if you want to know my setup)


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> hht92
> 
> I oc my gtx780 without any mod.
> I left my voltage at stock and only increased my gpu frequency to 1150 mhz and changed my fan profil. (if you want to know my setup)


Ok man i will try it then thanks







.


----------



## gladiator76

Guys. some help please!

I am trying to flash the skyn3t EVGA 780 6GB version 4 BIOS to my EVGA 780 6GB, but nvflash is warning me that this BIOS does not match my board. I was afraid to continue because I don't want to destroy my card.

Why am I getting this warning ? isn't this BIOS supposed to be for this card ?
I want to mention that I have Samsung memory on the card, so could it be that this BIOS was modded from a board with different memory than mine ? I am just guessing here.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> Guys. some help please!
> 
> I am trying to flash the skyn3t EVGA 780 6GB version 4 BIOS to my EVGA 780 6GB, but nvflash is warning me that this BIOS does not match my board. I was afraid to continue because I don't want to destroy my card.
> 
> Why am I getting this warning ? isn't this BIOS supposed to be for this card ?
> I want to mention that I have Samsung memory on the card, so could it be that this BIOS was modded from a board with different memory than mine ? I am just guessing here.


Send me your bios, so i can have a look then!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Ok thanks for the response i ask cause the guides at the beginning is only for mod volt and custom firmwares.


No, my guide is for all GK110 cards in general, just do not take notice of the volt mods and LLC hacks!
Increase clocks until benchmarks or your favorite games fail, then increase voltage a notch, then increase clocks again until it fails again, repeat until you are satisfied with your OC or you have no more voltage to add! Simple right?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I had both voltage hacks working on 8.1... The AB 1300 one and the Zawarudo 1.3v+ one... I was using the 335 drivers if that helps at all... Other than that I just followed the steps!
> 
> If your issue is with the AB 1300 one, then I suggest deleting the ven profiles in mis afterburner folder and reinstalling your drivers using ddu... This has solved 99.99% of my issues


Problem is with Zawarudo 1.3v+, afterburner works fine to 1.3v but can not get either tool to talk with afterburner. So far 4 people I know of with this issue, one did not have it before upgrading to 4930k and new RIVE bios as well as new OS install. My install win 7 and 8.1 have this issue... Something might be changing the memory address that the tool overwrites , not sure how but we are thinking the bios or something related is causing this.

Just not working


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, my guide is for all GK110 cards in general, just do not take notice of the volt mods and LLC hacks!
> Increase clocks until benchmarks or your favorite games fail, then increase voltage a notch, then increase clocks again until it fails again, repeat until you are satisfied with your OC or you have no more voltage to add! Simple right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ok thanks man.


----------



## aadje93

First i want to thank you for all the work you've done,

But now my question is:

I have done all the guide steps, flashed my gtx 780's (msi gaming) with waterblocks succesfull. I can do 1.3v in msi AB and 200% power limit. also done the LLC hack, and using the tool to verify it.

Now my problem is, when i apply 1,3v for the overclock gpu-z still reports 1.12v and 1.17v for my cards......

Any help?

Greets
aadje93


----------



## Rain724

Is there anything special that needs to be done when making a custom BIOS? I'm thinking about using the KeplerBIOSTweaker to make some slight modifications to the stock BIOS. I want to remove the power limits but keep GPU Boost enabled in order to squeeze a bit more performance out of it without going completely overboard. I'm going to match the values I'm interested in adjusting with those of skyn3t's BIOS for my card, I just wanted to check that there isn't anything special that needs to be done or if the modified BIOS as saved by KeplerBIOSTweaker can just be flashed straight to the card.

Wait, nevermind. Just realized I can't do what I was thinking. New question: After flashing skyn3t's BIOS and applying an overvoltage, the card is locked at that voltage even when not in a 3D application. Is there a way to re-enable the ability for the card to "undervolt" when it clocks down to its idle clock speed?"


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your bios, so i can have a look then!
> 
> Cheers
> Occamrazor


Thanks Occamrazor!

Here is my BIOS and looking forward for your modded one. I am really wondering how my BIOS is different from the one posted here.

EVGAGTX7806GBOC.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadje93*
> 
> First i want to thank you for all the work you've done,
> But now my question is:
> I have done all the guide steps, flashed my gtx 780's (msi gaming) with waterblocks succesfull. I can do 1.3v in msi AB and 200% power limit. also done the LLC hack, and using the tool to verify it.
> Now my problem is, when i apply 1,3v for the overclock gpu-z still reports 1.12v and 1.17v for my cards......
> Any help?
> Greets
> aadje93


Of course it does, because it gets the reading off driver feed, and , drivers as you know are locked to 1,212V and cannot "see" the overvoltage!
Only AB through direct connection to the voltage controller (via the mod code) gets the right readings!








And dont keep the power limit at 200%, leave it at 100% and only increase it if you experience stutters or frame drops!
Read my articles for further info:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rain724*
> 
> Is there anything special that needs to be done when making a custom BIOS? I'm thinking about using the KeplerBIOSTweaker to make some slight modifications to the stock BIOS. I want to remove the power limits but keep GPU Boost enabled in order to squeeze a bit more performance out of it without going completely overboard. I'm going to match the values I'm interested in adjusting with those of skyn3t's BIOS for my card, I just wanted to check that there isn't anything special that needs to be done or if the modified BIOS as saved by KeplerBIOSTweaker can just be flashed straight to the card.
> Wait, nevermind. Just realized I can't do what I was thinking. New question: After flashing skyn3t's BIOS and applying an overvoltage, the card is locked at that voltage even when not in a 3D application. Is there a way to re-enable the ability for the card to "undervolt" when it clocks down to its idle clock speed?"


Always re-install drivers after flashing if voltage or clocks are stuck, if it doesnt help, remove OC solftware and its respective install folders (more precisely remove the VEN_ files inside profiles folder to keep the tools settings) if still you are having issues uninstall drivers, use *Display Driver Uninstaller* to clean the system of nvidia leftovers, reboot, re-install drivers! Done!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## aadje93

Hi OccamRazor, thanks for the heads-up. When i leave it @ 100% my first card goes to 562mhz while the second card does 1006 on 100% (using 1.25v for OCíng)

Its very strange to see. I use furmark to stress-test it. Maybe as suggested just play favorite game that can utilize this power (for me on 5760*1080 euro truck sim 2)

P.S. Feels great to just feel the phobya 1080 work like a dream, incoming flow is way hotter then outgoing flow









Greets
aadje93


----------



## R1c3

I would strongly recommend NOT to use Furmark, my experience over the years is that the tool ist a total waste of time since it produces loads that normal applications won't, even when your card is constantly running at 99%, so please refrain from using Furmark and use either benchmarcks like Heaven/Valley from Unigine or the 3D Marks (firestrike or 11 since Vantage and older are heavily CPU limited) or simply run demanding games like Crysis 3, Metro Last Light etc. to test your system.

Nvidia as well as AMD also throttle their GPUs via the driver when running Furmark, so it won't show you real clockrates you would find under heavy game/bench load and the power consumption exceeds that of games by far as well. For example my Gigabyte GHZ Edition would never get above 78°C when running Crysis 3 @max or hours of Heaven [email protected] max and with Furmark the card got above 85°C within 10min while running at BASECLOCK ! No other game/benchmark ever got the card even close to those temps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadje93*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor, thanks for the heads-up. When i leave it @ 100% my first card goes to 562mhz while the second card does 1006 on 100% (using 1.25v for OCíng)
> Its very strange to see. I use furmark to stress-test it. Maybe as suggested just play favorite game that can utilize this power (for me on 5760*1080 euro truck sim 2)
> P.S. Feels great to just feel the phobya 1080 work like a dream, incoming flow is way hotter then outgoing flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets
> aadje93


Something is wrong there, my cards need 1,10V/1,12V to sustain 1006mhz full load and are bad clockers at [email protected],212V (But "fly" at [email protected],30V and [email protected],38V)








But you shouldn't need 1,25V to get 1006mhz, the card with 562mhz is stuck at P02 clocks profile!
Try this:

Uninstall AB/PrecisionX, delete profiles folder inside AB install folder in program files (x86),uninstall drivers, use *Display Driver Uninstaller* to clean the system of nvidia leftovers, reboot, re-install AB/PX, go to settings, tick "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring", redo the volt mod, reboot, done! :thumb

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## aadje93

you may be stress testing games, i use furmark. I'm on 1215mhz now with 1.3v power target 100% not reached in games. I'm playing Euro truck sim 2 for load, i'm downloading 3D-mark fire strike now to go further and as its more stable to oc with.

greets
aadje93


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Question for anyone with an Asus 780 Poseidon (or two)... With my current setup, one of my Poseidon's runs between 15*C and 17*C hotter than the other card. The physical temp difference between the two cards from what I can feel in airflow is negligible, and they're both under water. Idle temps are the same, however load temps are drastically higher on the top card (which shows as card 2), and it's the first card out of the radiator. Anyone have any insight? Poor thermal paste?
> 
> Pic of the setup for reference...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anyone have any input? I'd be tempted to RMA the card, but I don't think Asus would RMA a card working and "within temp limits".


----------



## Thoth420

Hey guys have a backplate for a 780 evga never used. First person to PM about it inside the US 48 willing to pay for the shipping.....free.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Anyone have any input? I'd be tempted to RMA the card, but I don't think Asus would RMA a card working and "within temp limits".


If it does not void warranty repaste and see if that fixes it.

If doing a repaste affects warranty contact Asus and see about a replacement. Use customer loyalty department and you should be able to get a replacement cross shipped







(though you might need to put a hold on a credit card for a cross ship)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey guys have a backplate for a 780 evga never used. First person to PM about it inside the US 48 willing to pay for the shipping.....free.


YGPM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> If it does not void warranty repaste and see if that fixes it.
> 
> If doing a repaste affects warranty contact Asus and see about a replacement. Use customer loyalty department and you should be able to get a replacement cross shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though you might need to put a hold on a credit card for a cross ship)


This^.

I did this with my last AMD card, and it improved temps by 5-10C _consistently_ in idle and load. I think I just used some AS5, too. Worth it considering how easy it is to do it on GPUs.


----------



## JaredC01

It is warranty affecting on these cards, both of them have the warranty sticker. I'll check into the RMA process, though that means I'll have to drain the loop again :sigh:


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey guys have a backplate for a 780 evga never used. First person to PM about it inside the US 48 willing to pay for the shipping.....free.


......and gone! Grats Pez!


----------



## Rain724

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Always re-install drivers after flashing if voltage or clocks are stuck, if it doesnt help, remove OC solftware and its respective install folders (more precisely remove the VEN_ files inside profiles folder to keep the tools settings) if still you are having issues uninstall drivers, use *Display Driver Uninstaller* to clean the system of nvidia leftovers, reboot, re-install drivers! Done!


I didn't even think to reinstall drivers, I did try to re-install both AfterBurner and Precision, neither of which did anything. I'll give that a shot, thanks!


----------



## ofire

Just tried out the new Precision X 16, was able to OC both my gtx 780's while sli'd to 1250 GHZ on air, bumped the voltage to 1225 and was able to get through heaven and valley stable. Much better than I was able to do a few months back. Dont ask how I got my scores to be so even lol...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Just tried out the new Precision X 16, was able to OC both my gtx 780's while sli'd to 1250 GHZ on air, bumped the voltage to 1225 and was able to get through heaven and valley stable. Much better than I was able to do a few months back. Dont ask how I got my scores to be so even lol...


I cant get my 6GB 780's on air past 1189Mhz stable. during benching, the highest ive seen my top card hit was 89c. But I will soon put them under water, and mod the voltage








.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Just tried out the new Precision X 16, was able to OC both my gtx 780's while sli'd to 1250 GHZ on air, bumped the voltage to 1225 and was able to get through heaven and valley stable. Much better than I was able to do a few months back. Dont ask how I got my scores to be so even lol...


I noticed recently I could clock mine quite a bit higher, must be the new drivers.


----------



## JaredC01

Alright, new set of problems... Thinking this second card may have some "issues".

As a disclaimer, I have already tried uninstalling Afterburner, doing a driver clean, reflashing both cards in DOS mode (using the DOS version of nvflash), and reinstalling everything fresh. For right now, I also have SLI disabled.

Flashed both of my cards back to stock BIOS. In GPU-Z, the first card shows 1006MHz base clock still (should be 954MHz) while the second card shows properly at 954MHz base w/ 1006MHz boost. In Afterburner, the second card maxes out at 836MHz in Heaven, with a 100MHz overclock it boosts up to 928MHz (still lower than base clock). It also NEVER leaves 0.950v.

I get the feeling something is off as far as profiles goes, but I'm not 100% on that.

Anyone have any ideas?

GPU-Z for card 1


GPU-Z for card 2


----------



## JaredC01

Alright, more tweaking later, and I've got both cards working with the Skyn3t BIOS. The first card (GPU2 in AB) is still running between 10 and 15*C hotter than the second card (GPU1 in AB), and it also doesn't clock nearly as well as the bottom card. The bottom card I can nearly hit 1300MHz on, the top card throttles as soon as it reaches 1124MHz, and that's with the voltage set anywhere between 1.212v and 1.3v.

So the question of the hour, do I keep the card, or send it in for an RMA (and drain my loop, and wait for my returned card, and hope I don't get a refurb)...

Here's a pic of 1266MHz @ 1.212v on both cards.


----------



## MNKyDeth

Is there any way to set the settings we want permanently in the bios? I have been using the same setting of 1333core, +600 on the memory I think that comes out to 7200mhz on the ram, since about a month after I bought the card. So I know it is stable and runs great with decent temps.

The reason I ask is I am thinking of changing this rig over to a Linux box. I would like to retain my overclock in Linux but it does not have Afterburner available for it.
Any info regarding hard coding the clocks and voltages in the bios or how to actually set the clocks and voltages in the OS would be great. Not sure what distro but whatever one I pick will have the latest nvidia drivers of course.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is the XSPC Razor 780 waterblock good? The full v2 block... I just ordered the xspc cpu kit, and now I need some waterblocks. Are they almost the same as EK ones and on level playing grounds? If so, I'll pick two up for my SLI setup. Please get back to me asap


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is the XSPC Razor 780 waterblock good? The full v2 block... I just ordered the xspc cpu kit, and now I need some waterblocks. Are they almost the same as EK ones and on level playing grounds? If so, I'll pick two up for my SLI setup. Please get back to me asap


I only have personal experience with the EK blocks, but I can tell you that the EK blocks are significantly better in regards to VRM temps.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I only have personal experience with the EK blocks, but I can tell you that the EK blocks are significantly better in regards to VRM temps.


I decided I will go with the EK 780 Acetal Waterblock







but I having a tough decision for the SLI water bridge. I prefer their terminal blocks, but they have parallel and serial. I guess I should go with parallel because it flows through all the cards at the same time


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I decided I will go with the EK 780 Acetal Waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I having a tough decision for the SLI water bridge. I prefer their terminal blocks, but they have parallel and serial. I guess I should go with parallel because it flows through all the cards at the same time


You'll be glad you, EK makes some of the best looking blocks in my opinion.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> You'll be glad you, EK makes some of the best looking blocks in my opinion.


I agree.




..sorry for the shoddy GS5 photos


----------



## SgtRotty

hello!, i recently added a second 780 and properly flashed it also with the proper bios. unfortunately i cant figure out how to get control of baseclock and volts for the card in slot#2. whenever i switch master gpu in afterburner, the volts and clocks drop. am i missing something, or did i not flash it right? do i need to flash with both cards simultaneously ? i flashed one at a time then plugged them together afterwards..
Or do i need to redo the volt mod??


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> hello!, i recently added a second 780 and properly flashed it also with the proper bios. unfortunately i cant figure out how to get control of baseclock and volts for the card in slot#2. whenever i switch master gpu in afterburner, the volts and clocks drop. am i missing something, or did i not flash it right? do i need to flash with both cards simultaneously ? i flashed one at a time then plugged them together afterwards..
> Or do i need to redo the volt mod??


you need to redo the volt mod now as there are now 2 files in afterburner that need to be modded


----------



## SgtRotty

Thx!!


----------



## tx3kgtman

Ok I have a question for you guys. I made my own thread about it but its not getting much attention so ill try my luck her .

Im over clocking my gtx 780 acx 3gb card and im running into some odd throttling. I can achieve some pretty good clocks with stock voltage and it never throttles. But the second I add any sort of over voltage at all it starts to throttle.
For example i can have 1215 boost clock running solid on heaven bench mark. Temps never go over 69c and power never over 94%. I have my power target set at max 106% with temp prioty of 95c. I can the add .25 mV and instanly core will start throttling down to around 1188-1201. Temps do not go up and power usually stays the same or goes down. Im confused here. My power supply is a corsair hx 750w 62amp 12v rail. Under a year old. Not sure if it could have anything to do with it.


----------



## looniam

you're adding too much voltage with the "limited" power target increase. increase it 0.06 at a time.

power raises linearly with core speed and exponentially with voltage.


----------



## blackhole2013

With all these games coming up that want 4-6gb of vram to run ultra textures does it make sense for me to get another 780 3gb for sli or is it a waste ..


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> With all these games coming up that want 4-6gb of vram to run ultra textures does it make sense for me to get another 780 3gb for sli or is it a waste ..


It's a waste since V-RAM doesn't add up when you go SLI. It's 3GB effective per GPU, hence won't make any difference since you'll probably still hit your v-ram limit. Best thing to do if you need more v-ram is to just sell your card and go for either a Titan Black or a 6GB GTX 780









Orrrrrr, if you can wait, get the 8GB GTX 980/970 assuming they'll get released at some point


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> With all these games coming up that want 4-6gb of vram to run ultra textures does it make sense for me to get another 780 3gb for sli or is it a waste ..


SLI does not add memory together for graphics cards, since one card is always outputting, you will never have more memory than the card outputting has on it. SLI only gives you more processing power. So my advice, I personally would not get another 3gig card period if you are doing ok with just one in terms of framerate.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> With all these games coming up that want 4-6gb of vram to run ultra textures does it make sense for me to get another 780 3gb for sli or is it a waste ..


Please tell me what *"all these games are that need 4-6gb vram?"* So far we have SOM which with my GTX 780 runs full ultra at 1080P with no vram issues, the 6gb comes into play when you run high resolutions than 1080P+Full Ultra. Also for those having issues at higher resolutions dropping the Textures to High is the fix and it looks nearly the same as it does with the Textures on Ultra.

Then we have Evil Within sporting a bogus 4gb claim when 2gb cards are running this game just fine at 1080P. Even people with 4gb cards are only reporting up t 1700mb's being utilized for Evil Within.


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're adding too much voltage with the "limited" power target increase. increase it 0.06 at a time.
> 
> power raises linearly with core speed and exponentially with voltage.


Ok I tried .06 at a time. Now heres my problem. at 1228 boost clock I start to see artifacting on benchmarks. When trying to increase voltage .06 at a time I can only get up to .12 mV increase before it starts to throttle. At .12mV I'm still seeing a light bit of artifacting. Is there a way I can get more voltage or should I just stick with what I have on stock volts?

Also raising it .06 at a time I still never see my power get to 100%. So Im still confused as to why its throttling if 106% is my target?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're adding too much voltage with the "limited" power target increase. increase it 0.06 at a time.
> 
> power raises linearly with core speed and exponentially with voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I tried .06 at a time. Now heres my problem. at 1228 boost clock I start to see artifacting on benchmarks. When trying to increase voltage .06 at a time I can only get up to .12 mV increase before it starts to throttle. At .12mV I'm still seeing a light bit of artifacting. Is there a way I can get more voltage or should I just stick with what I have on stock volts?
> 
> Also raising it .06 at a time I still never see my power get to 100%. So Im still confused as to why its throttling if 106% is my target?
Click to expand...

iirc i didn't *see my card hit the power target* before it started throttling. i just knew with the amount of voltage (1.3 w/skyn3ts acx rev 4 bios) and 115% PT that it would (@120% it wasn't throttling). btw, don't suggest you do what i do adding that much voltage on air.

what are your MAX voltage in afterburner?

though you seem to have a better chip than i. the highest i can get on *stock* volts (1.219) is 1175







and that puts me right @ 100% power _USAGE_ @ 115% power target with the 340.72 driver. (a modded DEV driver).

i would suggest you consider flashing to skyn3ts ACX REV 4 bios - it gets rid of a lot of niggling like this.


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> iirc i didn't *see my card hit the power target* before it started throttling. i just knew with the amount of voltage (1.3 w/skyn3ts acx rev 4 bios) and 115% PT that it would (@120% it wasn't throttling). btw, don't suggest you do what i do adding that much voltage on air.
> 
> what are your MAX voltage in afterburner?
> 
> though you seem to have a better chip than i. the highest i can get on *stock* volts (1.219) is 1175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that puts me right @ 100% power _USAGE_ @ 115% power target with the 340.72 driver. (a modded DEV driver).
> 
> i would suggest you consider flashing to skyn3ts ACX REV 4 bios - it gets rid of a lot of niggling like this.


See I cant even get to 1.175 Volts without the card throttling. And so far my temps have been fine so I would think I could get some more out of it if I can just stop the throttling. I'm using precisionX and havnt used afterburner before. Should I try it with afterburner or is there any difference. Also my Asic score is 83.3 and as far as I can tell thats pretty good?

As far as the skyn3ts bios I tried the rev 3A and it flashed fine but I was unable to install the nvidia drivers. Kept on giving me a bsod durring installation so I reverted back to stock bios. My card is one of the first 80.10 cards so I dont think I can run the rev 4 bios. Is there an extra step when it comes to installing the video drivers after flashing the rev 3A bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> See I cant even get to 1.175 Volts without the card throttling. And so far my temps have been fine so I would think I could get some more out of it if I can just stop the throttling. I'm using precisionX and havnt used afterburner before. Should I try it with afterburner or is there any difference. Also my Asic score is 83.3 and as far as I can tell thats pretty good?
> 
> As far as the skyn3ts bios I tried the rev 3A and it flashed fine but I was unable to install the nvidia drivers. Kept on giving me a bsod durring installation so I reverted back to stock bios. My card is one of the first 80.10 cards so I dont think I can run the rev 4 bios. Is there an extra step when it comes to installing the video drivers after flashing the rev 3A bios?


Send me your original bios!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> See I cant even get to 1.175 Volts without the card throttling. And so far my temps have been fine so I would think I could get some more out of it if I can just stop the throttling. I'm using precisionX and havnt used afterburner before. Should I try it with afterburner or is there any difference. Also my Asic score is 83.3 and as far as I can tell thats pretty good?
> 
> As far as the skyn3ts bios I tried the rev 3A and it flashed fine but I was unable to install the nvidia drivers. Kept on giving me a bsod durring installation so I reverted back to stock bios. My card is one of the first 80.10 cards so I dont think I can run the rev 4 bios. Is there an extra step when it comes to installing the video drivers after flashing the rev 3A bios?


AH! shame on me! i assumed you had the B1 chip . . esp with getting that 1200+ clock speed on low voltage. getting 1228 @ 1.175v is very, very good. so yes that asic of 83.3 is working well for you. though i would suggest trying out afterburner just to make sure you are seeing the correct voltage reading(s). just make sure you put a check mark by unlock voltage control and unlock voltage monitoring in the settings.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your original bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


*^ DO THAT!*

you can export then zip the bios to attach it to a reply (if you didn't know)










then go to the OP and see about configuring the ini file to unlock that BEAST!!









edit: AFTERBURNER's ini file . .sorry for the late edit


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your original bios!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Here it is. Thanks

Stockbios.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> AH! shame on me! i assumed you had the B1 chip . . esp with getting that 1200+ clock speed on low voltage. getting 1228 @ 1.175v is very, very good. so yes that asic of 83.3 is working well for you. though i would suggest trying out afterburner just to make sure you are seeing the correct voltage reading(s). just make sure you put a check mark by unlock voltage control and unlock voltage monitoring in the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^ DO THAT!*
> 
> you can export then zip the bios to attach it to a reply (if you didn't know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then go to the OP and see about configuring the ini file to unlock that BEAST!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: AFTERBURNER's ini file . .sorry for the late edit


yeh lol np man. Right now I'm stable at 1215 core @ stock 1.150v moving up to 1228 benches and runs fine (no crashes) at stock 1.150v but I can see slight artifacts during benchmarks. I can raise it to 1.156v and 1.62v and it almost runs smooth but every once in a while Ill see an artifact. But when bumping it up to 1.175v is when it just all of a sudden downclocks the core which I'm assuming is throttling. Hopefully I can try out the skyn3t bios and get past this.


----------



## ntnlloverclock

Hi guys!
I'm getting some hardware freezes, no bsod or Windows freeze, but black screens/system hangs. A lot of restart or some complete shutdown are necessary for revive the rig. I'm trying to understand if is a limit of my coolermaster 850w gold psu or some issue with gpu overclock/cooling. I just tried disabling cpu overclock and the issue has gone. Really a 850w could not be sufficient?
The problem seem to be related with the gpu voltage and power limit, raise these two values results in the system hangs.

The rig:
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX
Full cover Swiftech Waterblock
LLC mod active
GPU Voltage=1.381 and 1.413 (both configuration causes crashes)

The max temps hits around 50-60°

Any advice?

edit: I was wrong, disable the CPU overclock doesn't solve the problem


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntnlloverclock*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I'm getting some hardware freezes, no bsod or Windows freeze, but black screens/system hangs. A lot of restart or some complete shutdown are necessary for revive the rig. I'm trying to understand if is a limit of my coolermaster 850w gold psu or some issue with gpu overclock/cooling. I just tried disabling cpu overclock and the issue has gone. Really a 850w could not be sufficient?
> The problem seem to be related with the gpu voltage and power limit, raise these two values results in the system hangs.
> 
> The rig:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX
> Full cover Swiftech Waterblock
> LLC mod active
> GPU Voltage=1.381 and 1.413 (both configuration causes crashes)
> 
> The max temps hits around 50-60°
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> edit: I was wrong, disable the CPU overclock doesn't solve the problem


Remove the llc hack!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> Here it is. Thanks
> 
> Stockbios.zip 132k .zip file


Here you go and give me feedback:

tx3kgtmangtx780.zip 132k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go and give me feedback:
> 
> tx3kgtmangtx780.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Awesome man thanks. Flashing now.


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go and give me feedback:
> 
> tx3kgtmangtx780.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Flashed smooth and running perfect. First thing I noticed voltage is solid no jumping around. Also TDP is ALOT lower at 1215 core? Like 70 when it was 90ish?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> Flashed smooth and running perfect. First thing I noticed voltage is solid no jumping around. Also TDP is ALOT lower at 1215 core? Like 70 when it was 90ish?


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*


Is the voltage locked? GPU-z is showing 1.15v no matter what I set the voltage at?

EDIT: Never mind. Wasnt gpu-z wasnt reading right. precisionX is reporting voltage changes.


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go and give me feedback:
> 
> tx3kgtmangtx780.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well so far I've ended up with 1254 core and 7k mem @ 1.2V. Temps are around 75C So think thats as high as Ill take her without switching to a waterblock. The skyn3t bois worked awesome thanks for fixing it up for me.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> Well so far I've ended up with 1254 core and 7k mem @ 1.2V. Temps are around 75C So think thats as high as Ill take her without switching to a waterblock. The skyn3t bois worked awesome thanks for fixing it up for me.


@skyn3t is the best!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> Flashed smooth and running perfect. First thing I noticed voltage is solid no jumping around. Also TDP is ALOT lower at 1215 core? Like 70 when it was 90ish?


i'm pretty sure @OccamRazor raised the TDP from 250 to 300 watts.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm pretty sure @OccamRazor raised the TDP from 250 to 300 watts.


Like i always do!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pez

I've got a bit of a problem (well nuisance) .

I made the mistake of updating GPU drivers, PrecisionX, and Rivatuner all in one go. Trifecta of terribleness. GPU driver was giving me flickering in BC2, and then PrecisionX and Rivatuner would not startup no matter how many times I ticked the box. However, I reverted my GPU drivers, so that's back to normal. However, I don't remember what PrecX or Rivatuner I was on to get my OSD back. I've played with the settings, but am kinda at a loss. I thought I had remembered a while back that people were having trouble with it (it never worked in BF4, I thought), but it was working in nearly every game for me. It's not necessary, but I kinda like it







.


----------



## tx3kgtman

Question: When using PrecisionX voltage never is what I set it to. Say I set it to 1.2V it will read out at 1.218 at idle then under benchmark loads it will read out at like 1.168+/- a few. Then also If I save the voltage setting at 1.2 into a profile the next time I select that profile its something different completely. For example if I set it to 1.2 and then restart the computer and select that profile it will be set at like 1.18


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx3kgtman*
> 
> Question: When using PrecisionX voltage never is what I set it to. Say I set it to 1.2V it will read out at 1.218 at idle then under benchmark loads it will read out at like 1.168+/- a few. Then also If I save the voltage setting at 1.2 into a profile the next time I select that profile its something different completely. For example if I set it to 1.2 and then restart the computer and select that profile it will be set at like 1.18


I assume its an issue on EVGA's fault. I too am having this issue. Its just a software bug, that they need to fix. I cant even overclock my two 6GB 780's because of this issue. If I want to overclock them, I need to use version 4.2.1


----------



## tx3kgtman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I assume its an issue on EVGA's fault. I too am having this issue. Its just a software bug, that they need to fix. I cant even overclock my two 6GB 780's because of this issue. If I want to overclock them, I need to use version 4.2.1


Alrighty Ill just wait for an update. Thank ya


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Same here gang... After updating my PrecisionX, I had a variety of issues with my existing overclocked settings... went from stable for months to constant reboots, freezes, etc. Did you guys downgrade to an earlier version, or are you using entirely different software now?


----------



## corbyj

Quote:
Originally Posted by bern43 View Post

I'm very tempted by the 980, but general brokeness is keeping me from upgrading. My SLI 780s are doing really well. But a heavily modded skyrim is pushing the VRAM a bit too much.

Skyrim is VRAM glutton. Maybe, MAYBE, if you had 16GB at your disposal, it'd be happy. tongue.gif

I also have 2 evga reference OC 780's running sli with 16GB and it seems like it still needs more.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjaminBenj*
> 
> Same here gang... After updating my PrecisionX, I had a variety of issues with my existing overclocked settings... went from stable for months to constant reboots, freezes, etc. Did you guys downgrade to an earlier version, or are you using entirely different software now?


From personal experience with Precision X, the best version to run is 4.2.1 never had any issue with it. The only problem is using the OSD with 64bit games.


----------



## corbyj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Skyrim is VRAM glutton. Maybe, MAYBE, if you had 16GB at your disposal, it'd be happy.


I also have 2 evga reference OC 780's running sli with 16GB and it seems like it still needs more. Sorry for the double post


----------



## ntnlloverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ntnlloverclock*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I'm getting some hardware freezes, no bsod or Windows freeze, but black screens/system hangs. A lot of restart or some complete shutdown are necessary for revive the rig. I'm trying to understand if is a limit of my coolermaster 850w gold psu or some issue with gpu overclock/cooling. I just tried disabling cpu overclock and the issue has gone. Really a 850w could not be sufficient?
> The problem seem to be related with the gpu voltage and power limit, raise these two values results in the system hangs.
> 
> The rig:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked ACX
> Full cover Swiftech Waterblock
> LLC mod active
> GPU Voltage=1.381 and 1.413 (both configuration causes crashes)
> 
> The max temps hits around 50-60°
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> edit: I was wrong, disable the CPU overclock doesn't solve the problem
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the llc hack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Thank you occamrazor, without llc I have achieved more stability even if lost voltage, and the overclock seems hold. Thank you very much


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> From personal experience with Precision X, the best version to run is 4.2.1 never had any issue with it. The only problem is using the OSD with 64bit games.


No, the exclusivity lock is removed from MSI Afterburner for 64-bit OSD service, just download the latest RTSS 6.2.0 : http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/rtss-rivatuner-statistics-server-download,9.html

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

if i ever go underwater, i'm getting one of these:


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, the exclusivity lock is removed from MSI Afterburner for 64-bit OSD service, just download the latest RTSS 6.2.0 : http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/rtss-rivatuner-statistics-server-download,9.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yes, but that's afterburner. I've never been able to use the OSD for 64bit games using Precision X


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Yes, but that's afterburner. I've never been able to use the OSD for 64bit games using Precision X


Pretty sure both programs use the same OSD.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Pretty sure both programs use the same OSD.


I know, but what im saying is that I have never been able to bring up the OSD in a 64bit game when using the latest version of riva tuner in PX 4.2.1


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, the exclusivity lock is removed from MSI Afterburner for 64-bit OSD service, just download the latest RTSS 6.2.0 : http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/rtss-rivatuner-statistics-server-download,9.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Pretty sure both programs use the same OSD.


Okay, I'm mistaken. I could've swearn that I tried it a couple of days ago and it did not work. Im glad now. Sorry about that.

But im also happier now. With PX 5.2.3, I like their OSD, but I cant overclock because it screws up the voltage. No matter what I set it to, I can never get to 1.2 (non flash)
With 4.2.1, I can overclock with no hassle, but it uses RTSS OSD, which looks like crap lol









Thanks for the heads up Occam.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, I'm mistaken. I could've swearn that I tried it a couple of days ago and it did not work. Im glad now. Sorry about that.
> 
> But im also happier now. With PX 5.2.3, I like their OSD, but I cant overclock because it screws up the voltage. No matter what I set it to, I can never get to 1.2 (non flash)
> With 4.2.1, I can overclock with no hassle, but it uses RTSS OSD, which looks like crap lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Occam.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've got a bit of a problem (well nuisance) .
> 
> I made the mistake of updating GPU drivers, PrecisionX, and Rivatuner all in one go. Trifecta of terribleness. GPU driver was giving me flickering in BC2, and then PrecisionX and Rivatuner would not startup no matter how many times I ticked the box. However, I reverted my GPU drivers, so that's back to normal. However, I don't remember what PrecX or Rivatuner I was on to get my OSD back. I've played with the settings, but am kinda at a loss. I thought I had remembered a while back that people were having trouble with it (it never worked in BF4, I thought), but it was working in nearly every game for me. It's not necessary, but I kinda like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So any thoughts on my issue? Shameless bump







.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So any thoughts on my issue? Shameless bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Going to bed atm unfortunately but give Afterburner a quick go with 4.0 and the newest rivatuner that comes with it. 64 bit has been added for quite some time (ie BF4 etc) so give it a go and see if you can get rivatuner going with that. I had a similar problem that I had to fix but getting up for early shift


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Going to bed atm unfortunately but give Afterburner a quick go with 4.0 and the newest rivatuner that comes with it. 64 bit has been added for quite some time (ie BF4 etc) so give it a go and see if you can get rivatuner going with that. I had a similar problem that I had to fix but getting up for early shift


Yep! This is what it was. Strangely enough, I believe AB was what I was using before. I realized why it stopped showing up is because EVGA wanted to update and note Afterburner; therefore AB kicked back a components out-of-date error. Either way, it's updated to 4.0 and working well. Thanks a bunch!

Also, do you guys bother with GeForce Experience? I didn't realize I lumped it in with the installation of my last driver. If it's useless, I'm just going to remove it from my PC.


----------



## jameyscott

It's only worth installing if you need it for shadow play/game stream


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's only worth installing if you need it for shadow play/game stream


I figured this much; thanks! Uninstalling now.


----------



## blackhole2013

Question I run my Asus direct cu 780 at 1300/6400 1.25v but since I have a 120 hz monitor most new games run the card at 99% the whole time I game but the temps stay under 75c .. My question running this card like this will it kill the card quick or are these 780 just a tough card and as long as temps are in check I should have no problems ....


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question I run my Asus direct cu 780 at 1300/6400 1.25v but since I have a 120 hz monitor most new games run the card at 99% the whole time I game but the temps stay under 75c .. My question running this card like this will it kill the card quick or are these 780 just a tough card and as long as temps are in check I should have no problems ....


GPU is fine but they say the VRM may die out.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question I run my Asus direct cu 780 at 1300/6400 1.25v but since I have a 120 hz monitor most new games run the card at 99% the whole time I game but the temps stay under 75c .. My question running this card like this will it kill the card quick or are these 780 just a tough card and as long as temps are in check I should have no problems ....


75c is a good temp for air cooling, they start to throttle after about 82c. I expect the VRM's will be around 10c higher depending on the game (Shadow of Mordor for instance makes them work harder) You can check with GPUz. I found that having a side fan makes a big difference in VRM temps. The Asus VRM's are a lot better than the stock VRM's, but probably not quite as good as the classified's.


----------



## Serandur

Well, I sincerely regret selling my 780 GHz and getting a 970 instead. My 780 didn't buzz like a hornet's nest like the 970s. The first RMA didn't solve the damn thing's coil whine (now I've got two sitting in my case) and I'm sick of it. I think I'm just going to return both, get back the small difference I paid for the 970 from 780, and get another 780 GHz just like my old one. That or one of the discounted 780 Tis floating around. I can take comfort in those being cards designed to be high-end and hopefully with the build quality to match and prevent such prevalent coil whine. VRAM might be a problem, but oh well, back to waiting for Big Maxwell. GM204 is such a piece of crap as a "high-end" product; either shoddily built or overpriced as hell with the 970 and 980 respectively and Nvidia knows it, hence why they clearly crippled the 780s with so little VRAM. Just my opinion after giving them a whirl and comparing, GK110 still kicks absolute ass and GM204 is so incredibly pointless for people seeking quality high-end cards it's gut-wrenching.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Question I run my Asus direct cu 780 at 1300/6400 1.25v but since I have a 120 hz monitor most new games run the card at 99% the whole time I game but the temps stay under 75c .. My question running this card like this will it kill the card quick or are these 780 just a tough card and as long as temps are in check I should have no problems ....
> 
> 
> 
> 75c is a good temp for air cooling, they start to throttle after about 82c. I expect the VRM's will be around 10c higher depending on the game (Shadow of Mordor for instance makes them work harder) You can check with GPUz. I found that having a side fan makes a big difference in VRM temps. The Asus VRM's are a lot better than the stock VRM's, but probably not quite as good as the classified's.
Click to expand...

VRM's are usually 20-30c higher than gpu temp unless you are on water. Then it anywher from 0c to 12c higher and you have to be doing something extreme to get em 12c higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Well, I sincerely regret selling my 780 GHz and getting a 970 instead. My 780 didn't buzz like a hornet's nest like the 970s. The first RMA didn't solve the damn thing's coil whine (now I've got two sitting in my case) and I'm sick of it. I think I'm just going to return both, get back the small difference I paid for the 970 from 780, and get another 780 GHz just like my old one. That or one of the discounted 780 Tis floating around. I can take comfort in those being cards designed to be high-end and hopefully with the build quality to match and prevent such prevalent coil whine. VRAM might be a problem, but oh well, back to waiting for Big Maxwell. GM204 is such a piece of crap as a "high-end" product; either shoddily built or overpriced as hell with the 970 and 980 respectively and Nvidia knows it, hence why they clearly crippled the 780s with so little VRAM. Just my opinion after giving them a whirl and comparing, GK110 still kicks absolute ass and GM204 is so incredibly pointless for people seeking quality high-end cards it's gut-wrenching.


grab the 780ti kingpin while its hovering as low as it is.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Well, I sincerely regret selling my 780 GHz and getting a 970 instead. My 780 didn't buzz like a hornet's nest like the 970s. The first RMA didn't solve the damn thing's coil whine (now I've got two sitting in my case) and I'm sick of it. I think I'm just going to return both, get back the small difference I paid for the 970 from 780, and get another 780 GHz just like my old one. That or one of the discounted 780 Tis floating around. I can take comfort in those being cards designed to be high-end and hopefully with the build quality to match and prevent such prevalent coil whine. VRAM might be a problem, but oh well, back to waiting for Big Maxwell. GM204 is such a piece of crap as a "high-end" product; either shoddily built or overpriced as hell with the 970 and 980 respectively and Nvidia knows it, hence why they clearly crippled the 780s with so little VRAM. Just my opinion after giving them a whirl and comparing, GK110 still kicks absolute ass and GM204 is so incredibly pointless for people seeking quality high-end cards it's gut-wrenching.


Even jumping from a 780 to a 989 was a small "in game" difference. I thought about upgrading but it's not worth it. I have the 6GB models, and you would be better off with the 780 6GB if your worried about te vram.


----------



## Aparition

@Alatar

Would running a modded bios, ie the DSR one, conflict with flashing the firmware?
I was trying to do this last night and EZflash and normal NVflash continued to hang after the "y" to confirm flash. No impact on the GPU at all, didn't cause any issues, but I had to hard kill the CMD window.


----------



## jim2033

hi my name is

the problem is i cant find the skynet bios which contains my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02
can someone help me please;

which skynet to download please;;


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> the problem is i cant find the skynet bios which contains my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02
> can someone help me please;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> can someone help me
> 
> the problem is i cant find the skynet bios which contains my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02
> can someone help me please;





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> hi my name is
> 
> the problem is i cant find the skynet bios which contains my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02
> can someone help me please;
> 
> which skynet to download please;;


spamming makes people less likely to be friendly and help you. be patient and they will help you.


----------



## jim2033

ok i will wait because i dont want to dowload wrong bios and i read all the bios skynets but i cant figure which to download for my my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02

and i have the asus gtx 780...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> VRM's are usually 20-30c higher than gpu temp unless you are on water. Then it anywher from 0c to 12c higher and you have to be doing something extreme to get em 12c higher.
> grab the 780ti kingpin while its hovering as low as it is.


These Asus VRM's are consistently 10c higher than the core, at least on my card according to GPUz. Like I said Mordor pushes it a few degrees higher but that's what I've seen consistently in all other games.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> ok i will wait because i dont want to dowload wrong bios and i read all the bios skynets but i cant figure which to download for my my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02
> and i have the asus gtx 780...


Go to the OP (Opening Post) and get version 3A, as its the newest version for your card!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jim2033

where is this version 3a;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## jim2033

i went there and i see this versios which i download;;;
for my my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02
and i have the asus gtx 780...

├───780 EVGA ACX
780ACX.zip 132k .zip file
[*] EVGA 780 ACX
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

├───780 Asus DC II
780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13

├───780 Gainward Phanton
780GainwardPhanton.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Gainward Phanton
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.08

├───780 Gigabyte WF OC
780GigabyteWFOC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Gigabyte WF OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.32

├───780 HOF-3A-2B
780HOF-3A-2B.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Galaxy HOF
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.2B

├───780 HOF-3A-6B
780HOF-3A-6B.zip 134k .zip file
[*] Galaxy HOF
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.6B

├───780 iChill Accelero Hybrid
780iChillAcceleroHybrid.zip 132k .zip file
[*] iChill Accelero Hybrid
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.1C

├───780 MSI Gaming
780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI Gaming
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E

├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
780MSITwinFrozrOC.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.26

├───780 MSI TwinFrozr III
780MSITwinFrozrIII.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI TwinFrozr III
[*] Version 80.10.3A.004D

├───780 EVGA 780 OC Reference
780OC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] EVGA 780 OC
[*] Version 80.10.37.00.80

├───780 Palit JetStream
780PalitJetStream.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Palit JetStream
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.04

├───780 PNY OC
780PNYOC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] PNY
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.1F

├───780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
780SC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] EVGA 780 SC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

├───780 Zotac AMP
780ZotacAMP.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Zotac AMP
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.59


----------



## jim2033

i see all this versions which i have to downalod for my asus gtx 780 with bios 80 10 36. 00 .02'΄;;;;

├───780 EVGA ACX
780ACX.zip 132k .zip file
[*] EVGA 780 ACX
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

├───780 Asus DC II
780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13

├───780 Gainward Phanton
780GainwardPhanton.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Gainward Phanton
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.08

├───780 Gigabyte WF OC
780GigabyteWFOC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Gigabyte WF OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.32

├───780 HOF-3A-2B
780HOF-3A-2B.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Galaxy HOF
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.2B

├───780 HOF-3A-6B
780HOF-3A-6B.zip 134k .zip file
[*] Galaxy HOF
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.6B

├───780 iChill Accelero Hybrid
780iChillAcceleroHybrid.zip 132k .zip file
[*] iChill Accelero Hybrid
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.1C

├───780 MSI Gaming
780MSIGaming.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI Gaming
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.0E

├───780 MSI TwinFrozr OC
780MSITwinFrozrOC.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI TwinFrozr OC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.26

├───780 MSI TwinFrozr III
780MSITwinFrozrIII.zip 67k .zip file
[*] MSI TwinFrozr III
[*] Version 80.10.3A.004D

├───780 EVGA 780 OC Reference
780OC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] EVGA 780 OC
[*] Version 80.10.37.00.80

├───780 Palit JetStream
780PalitJetStream.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Palit JetStream
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.04

├───780 PNY OC
780PNYOC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] PNY
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.1F

├───780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
780SC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] EVGA 780 SC
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80

├───780 Zotac AMP
780ZotacAMP.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Zotac AMP
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.59


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i see all this versions which i have to downalod for my asus gtx 780 with bios 80 10 36. 00 .02'΄;;;;
> 
> ├───780 Asus DC II
> 780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
> [*] Asus DC II
> [*] Version 80.10.*3A*.00.13


Quote:


> Go to the OP (Opening Post) and get version *3A*, as its the newest version for your card!


think that tells you something?

and please stop with the double posting.and be patient.


----------



## rintalahri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> What bios i can put in Evga Hydro copper GTX780 card...?
> Original bios is 80.80.21.00.80 and has hynics memory.
> Bios collection shows hydro copper version only 80.10.36.00.82 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use SLI, 1 is Evga Hydro copper and 2 is Evga SC (hydro copper block)
> Evga SC i have 80.10.3A.00.80 and want in my hydro copper that version but in
> b1 rev (80.80.)version??
> 
> This is my original Hydro Copper B1 bios.
> 
> OriginalEVGAGTX780HydroCopperB1.zip 128k .zip file


Can somebody help with this...
I have Evga SC and 80.10.3A.00.80 mod bios (954MHz base clock), and i have installed hydro copper block...
Second card is original Hydro copper with 80.80.21.00.80 original bios (base clock 980MHz, boost 1033MHz), and want mod bios,
like my SC card have, but first page not have hydro copper with 80.80 only 80.10.....

Or my A1 card 80.10.3A.00.80 mod bios in base clock 980MHz, boost 1033MHz

no one understands what I mean?


----------



## jim2033

can someone help ,me please;; i cant find the skynet bios which contains my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02

do you know where i can find this skynet with the bios i have now;;

i thought that in the new folder i will put the 3 files and my bios version with another name example ..

if my bios is gk110.rom which is the original so in the another folder i will have the 3 files nvflash nvflsh32 and vflsh64 and my bios which i can rename example gtx780.rom

am i corect;;;;

so do i have to use the skynet bios insteed my gk110.rom which is the original ΄΄;;;;;;

sory for my english are not very good...

where can i find this skynet bios for my my bios version 80 10 .36.00.02 ¨΄΄΄;;;;

i cant find it no where.....


----------



## jim2033

how to get the last versiob of 3a

i dont understand


----------



## jim2033

i have my asus gtx 780 the gpu clock is 863 mhz and memory 1502 and boost 902

my bios is 80.10.36.00.02

now i see 3 skynet bios

skynet vbios 4

skynet vbios 3A

skynet vbios 3

which skynet i must download: for my my asus gtx 780 the gpu clock is 863 mhz and memory 1502 and boost 902

my bios is 80.10.36.00.02


----------



## jim2033

this
├───780 Asus DC II
780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13 is for my bios 80.10.36.00.02:::;;;; which i have ¨΄¨;;;;

my asus gtx 780 has the gpu clock is 863 mhz and memory 1502 and boost 902

so this ─780 Asus DC II
780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13 is for my bios 80.10.36.00.02:::;;;; which i have ¨΄¨;;;;


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rintalahri*
> 
> Can somebody help with this...
> I have Evga SC and 80.10.3A.00.80 mod bios (954MHz base clock), and i have installed hydro copper block...
> Second card is original Hydro copper with 80.80.21.00.80 original bios (base clock 980MHz, boost 1033MHz), and want mod bios,
> like my SC card have, but first page not have hydro copper with 80.80 only 80.10.....
> Or my A1 card 80.10.3A.00.80 mod bios in base clock 980MHz, boost 1033MHz
> no one understands what I mean?


Of course we understand you!









skyn3tEVGAGTX780HydroCopperB1.zip 131k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> can someone help ,me please;; i cant find the skynet bios which contains my bios 80 10 36. 00 .02
> do you know where i can find this skynet with the bios i have now;;
> i thought that in the new folder i will put the 3 files and my bios version with another name example ..
> if my bios is gk110.rom which is the original so in the another folder i will have the 3 files nvflash nvflsh32 and vflsh64 and my bios which i can rename example gtx780.rom
> am i corect;;;;
> so do i have to use the skynet bios insteed my gk110.rom which is the original ΄΄;;;;;;
> sory for my english are not very good...
> where can i find this skynet bios for my my bios version 80 10 .36.00.02 ¨΄΄΄;;;;
> i cant find it no where.....


Jim2033... you are a newly registered guy/girl; since yesterday you spammed this thread and my PM box with requests and questions, *this cannot be!*
The people that come to this thread do not have to spend all their time here answering your questions imediately, like @looniam said, post the question/request and *WAIT*!
There is no modded bios for your card and ASUS did not release any 3A version AFAIK, so, you just have to *WAIT* for me to mod your bios!

*"Patience is not simply the ability to wait - it's how we behave while we're waiting"*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jim2033

i have Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II has the gpu clock is 863 mhz and memory 1502 and boost 902

so this ─780 Asus DC II
780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13 is for my bios 80.10.36.00.02:::;;;; which i have ¨΄¨;;;;


----------



## jim2033

but how you will mode my bios;;; is is hard¨΄;;;;;;;; what infomation you want for to mod my bios΄:;;;;;

the only information i can give mou is that i have Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II and has the gpu clock is 863 mhz and memory 1502 and boost 902

and my bios is 80.10.36.00.02

i will be very gratefull to you if you mode my bios...

and thanks that you will help me because i dont want to do mistake and download another bios...

so when you mod my bios you will send me pm;;;

do you have skype for to contact with you,;;;;; OccamRazor΄;;;


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i have Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II has the gpu clock is 863 mhz and memory 1502 and boost 902
> 
> so this ─780 Asus DC II
> 780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
> [*] Asus DC II
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13 is for my bios 80.10.36.00.02:::;;;; which i have ¨΄¨;;;;


If this *Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II* is your card and your original bios is *80.10.36.00.02*, then yes:

780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13

Is for your card!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jim2033

OccamRazor you are very good person and i will bre gratefull to yoy if you mode my bios....

i dont know how to thank you...


----------



## jim2033

yes my original bios is 80.10.36.00.02 this i have in gpu z

do you want to make a foto for to see my nvdia information;;


----------



## jim2033

but are you sure that this 780DCII.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13

Is for my card!΄;;;;


----------



## jim2033

but you told me that There is no modded bios for my card and ASUS did not release any 3A version AFAIK, so, you just have to WAIT for me to mod your bios!

now i am confused


----------



## OccamRazor

├───780 Asus DC II
*780DCII*
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> now i am confused


----------



## jim2033

so to download this bios;;├───780 Asus DC II
780DCII
[*] Asus DC II
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13;;;

is compatible with my original bios i have
80.10.36.00.02 this i have in gpu z


----------



## jim2033

i am not troll

i dont want to do mistakes for this i have so many questions


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> so to download this bios;;├───780 Asus DC II
> 780DCII
> [*] Asus DC II
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.13;;;
> 
> is compatible with my original bios i have
> 80.10.36.00.02 this i have in gpu z


Yes!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i am not troll
> 
> i dont want to do mistakes for this i have so many questions


then kindly stop multiple posting (spamming) and use the edit (pencil button) to add any info.


----------



## jim2033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i have 4 more questions
> 
> the first question is about my cooler accelero xtreame iv will be good for this skynet bios and 1210 voltages;;;;;
> 
> i did one test with aida 64 and it did stress with voltage in 1162 volts and gpu clock 1005 mhz
> and i have tempreture is stress mode 56 tempreture


with my original bios i did the stress test

the second question which i have is...

when i go in the vflash mode in comand prompt...

i will type nvflash gk110.rom --overridesub -6 ;;;;

or i will type nvflash protect off ;;;;;


----------



## jaaa1976

Hello Im new to thus thread. I have a question ..I cant install windows 7 in UEFI mode when I disable CSM. in bios. Is there GopDriver for EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydrocopper available? so I can flash and install windows 7 with CSM disabled for fast boot...Motherboard is ASUS SABERTOOTH Z97 mark 1.

Note: The GopDriver for a discrete graphics card has to be flashed into the card


----------



## SteezyTN

Alright guys, I'm going to try and flash my cards again, but now I have both installed (I did it last time, but only had installed). I have the 6GB 780's from EVGA, and I'm using the correct bios under version 4. But how do I flash two cards? Or Do I have to remove one and flash them seperate?

When in SLI, the max stable I can get to is 1189mhz at 1.2v. I want to at least reach 1228 or 1254 at 1.212v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Alright guys, I'm going to try and flash my cards again, but now I have both installed (I did it last time, but only had installed). I have the 6GB 780's from EVGA, and I'm using the correct bios under version 4. But how do I flash two cards? Or Do I have to remove one and flash them seperate?
> 
> When in SLI, the max stable I can get to is 1189mhz at 1.2v. I want to at least reach 1228 or 1254 at 1.212v


You have my flash guide in my SIG!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jim2033

if want to make a bootble usb in case i have problems

in this usb which files i must copy and how can i make my usb as boot΄;;;

in ,my usb i will put the original bios;;;;

so in this usb which files i will put.;;;

and one more thing i dont know where are my system files which i want to put in my usb

which system files i will put in the usb drive;;'΄'


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> if want to make a bootble usb in case i have problems
> in this usb which files i must copy and how can i make my usb as boot΄;;;
> in ,my usb i will put the original bios;;;;
> so in this usb which files i will put.;;;
> and one more thing i dont know where are my system files which i want to put in my usb
> which system files i will put in the usb drive;;'΄'


You have a guide in the OP!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have my flash guide in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks Occam







I finally did it, and this time I can finally reach 1.212. However, I cant get past the boost clock of 1097? Why is that?

I went a reinstalled the NVidia drivers. I assume this is why I was having the issue when I couldn't get 1.212v the first time. Now it says that in the bios description that the boost is disabled. How do I enable it? Why would it be disabled in the first place?

Actually, now that I think about it (I went back to stock), could it be because I flashed with PX still on the overclock settings?
Thanks


----------



## jim2033

i have read the instrucctions fot the boot but the problem is that i have windows 8 and i cant find where the windows boot files are

does anyone uses windows 8 and knows where are the windows 8 boot files;;

in the system;;;


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i have the originals windows 8


I have reported you for spamming. In no circumstance should you post your question 4 times within 1 hour. If you cannot have the patience to allow the community to see your question and allow ample time for a response, then please find another thread to litter. I have gotten 4 emails this past hour updating me about this thread and each time it was you quoting your own post. I'm getting pretty annoyed, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.









Unfortunately I also do not have your answer for you, but for the love of god stop asking it. It has been seen.


----------



## Azefore

@jim2033 Please just wait more patiently next time if you intend to stick around and be sure to check for updates before you post. If you read OccamRazor had given you a reminder a whole guide for the bootable usb stick is on the first page (I suggest giving it a thorough look through first before posting again).

Also don't use all caps, it doesn't help anyone. You can't merge or delete your posts, just edit them.


----------



## jim2033

i read the guide but the problem is that i have windows 8 and i dont know where are the boot system files in my windows 8


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i read the guide but the problem is that i have windows 8 and i dont know where are the boot system files in my windows 8


If you read the post you would understand that there are no windows 8 boot files involved... OccamRazor gives you all the tools you need right there in the post, under the spoiler tags. Please re-read the post as it is incredibly straightforward with pictures and all.

jim I do not think you should be messing with your card bio. If I were you I would just use your card how you bought it and make no further change. There is a very high chance you will destroy your gpu and that will be fun for no one.


----------



## jim2033

i am confused now i read the guide with the program usb disk storage format tool


----------



## jim2033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i am confused now i read the guide with the program usb disk storage format tool


i went in this guide How to Bootable USB Drive, Flashing Nvidia GPU BIOS, Recovery tools Bootable USB Drive, Flashing Nvidia GPU BIOS, Recovery tools. : Spoiler! (Click to show

but it says something about boot files


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i went in this guide How to Bootable USB Drive, Flashing Nvidia GPU BIOS, Recovery tools Bootable USB Drive, Flashing Nvidia GPU BIOS, Recovery tools. : Spoiler! (Click to show
> 
> but it says something about boot files


Stop quoting your own post. And STOP posting. JUST WAIT for an answer


----------



## pez

I don't want to be that person, but if you're having that much trouble trying to understand straightforward instructions for a pretty hefty/brick-able mod, you shouldn't be doing it. I understand the want for more power, but you can software OC without any additional tools or modifications.

Start simple.


----------



## jim2033

my problem is as i told you that in this guide say for Navigate to where you unzipped the Windows 98 Boot files and highlight that folder.

it tells me about Dos system files... this Dos system files i dont know where are located....


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i went in this guide How to Bootable USB Drive, Flashing Nvidia GPU BIOS, Recovery tools Bootable USB Drive, Flashing Nvidia GPU BIOS, Recovery tools. : Spoiler! (Click to show
> 
> but it says something about boot files


try clicking the parts that say click to show, it reveals the windows 98 boot files you need... BUT if you have not started this whole process, you should really just stop now before you accidentally break your expensive graphics card.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> my problem is as i told you that in this guide say for Navigate to where you unzipped the Windows 98 Boot files and highlight that folder.
> 
> it tells me about Dos system files... this Dos system files i dont know where are located....


"Unzip the Windows 98 boot files and make sure you know where you unzipped them to. We unzipped to the desktop."

You have to keep track of where you extract it to man....


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> now i am very confused


A few people had already said that if you are confused, then you SHOULDN'T be doing it.


----------



## jim2033

i am confused about which files i must put in the usb stick..

look i want to risk i like the risk in my life... i want to push my card very high..

with this skynet bios i can get more vram and more power for my card..


----------



## brandotip

I suggest finding directions in your native language. This is becoming a hassle for everybody because you do not understand plain english.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i am confused about which files i must put in the usb stick..
> 
> look i want to risk i like the risk in my life... i want to push my card very high..
> 
> with this skynet bios i can get more vram and more power for my card..


You don't get more VRAM by flashing your card


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> A few people had already said that if you are confused, then you SHOULDN'T be doing it.


^
This

If you don't know how to create a bootable flash disk, you certainly shouldn't try to flash a card. Flashing a card's BIOS is something to take very seriously. Imagine the BIOS process goes wrong. Do you know what to do? Do you even have a spare PCI card in case the process does go wrong?

That said, if you want to play "irresponsible", know that the Win98 boot files you are so confused about, are something you need to download first (http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/191416-dos-usb-boot-drive.html). And I will not help you further. Sorry.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Thanks Occam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally did it, and this time I can finally reach 1.212. However, I cant get past the boost clock of 1097? Why is that?
> 
> I went a reinstalled the NVidia drivers. I assume this is why I was having the issue when I couldn't get 1.212v the first time. Now it says that in the bios description that the boost is disabled. How do I enable it? Why would it be disabled in the first place?
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it (I went back to stock), could it be because I flashed with PX still on the overclock settings?
> Thanks


Boost IS always disabled in our bios! We like old school OC, boost is a marketing gimmick!








Set voltage, Set clocks, GO!!!!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jim2033

thanks dude thanks thanks johny roc

i did i put alla these files in the program and now it does format my usb

thanks johny roc


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Boost IS always disabled in our bios! We like old school OC, boost is a marketing gimmick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set voltage, Set clocks, GO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Okay, this may sound dumb of me then,but if it is disabled, how do I go above 1097? I had precision X set to + 85 on the core, and it still stayed at 1097.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, this may sound dumb of me then,but if it is disabled, how do I go above 1097? I had precision X set to + 85 on the core, and it still stayed at 1097.


Uninstall PX, delete its install folder and re-install it again! (You already re-installed drivers right?) Did you use DDU: *Display Driver Uninstaller*?
Or use Afterburner, if you want to overvolt above 1,212V you will have to use it anyway and its simpler to set voltages as you wont have to deal with offsets anymore!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall PX, delete its install folder and re-install it again! (You already re-installed drivers right?) Did you use DDU: *Display Driver Uninstaller*?
> Or use Afterburner, if you want to overvolt above 1,212V you will have to use it anyway and its simpler to set voltages as you wont have to deal with offsets anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


i feel so dumb right now lol. Do you remember me telling you about a month ago that I couldn't go past a certain core clock? Well I finally figured out the mistake... I didn't know that I needed to use more core offset than without it flashed. Without the cards flashed, I used +75 to get 1189mhz. If I used +75 with the cards flashed, I could only get 1097. This explains so much. I raised the offset to +200, and it raised it to 1215, using 1.212.

Thanks a lot for the help Occam









But unfortunately, I can't stay this high in heat. Once I get my waterblocks (around decemebe), I'll overclock the crap out of these cards


----------



## SteezyTN

Dang... Unfortunately, I crashed and had artifacts in firestrike at 1254mhz / 1.212v







I'm too scared to game/bench at 1.212 though because top card hits 82c+. No telling what the VRM temps are. When I get the cards under water, will definitely keep them above 1.200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall PX, delete its install folder and re-install it again! (You already re-installed drivers right?) Did you use DDU: *Display Driver Uninstaller*?
> *Or use Afterburner, if you want to overvolt above 1,212V* you will have to use it anyway and its simpler to set voltages as you wont have to deal with offsets anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


What do you mean exactly by this? If I use afterburner, then I can hit 1.300v? Why can I go above 1.212 in AB, and not PX? And I have never had any luck with AB. Every time I try and use it, I get locked out of the voltage slider. Even if I click the voltage checkbox in the settings.


----------



## SteezyTN

Just tried 1202 at 1.212v (both cards), and my computer froze during firestrike (black window came up). Is this a sign of running out of wattage from my PSU, or an unstable overclock? The top card was hitting 86c when it happened. I have Precision X (4.2.1) set to 89 on the temp target (accidenty... meant to set 90c), so could that be a reason? Like I said, I will not overclock anymore until I get my waterblocks. But is 86c to hot?


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just tried 1202 at 1.212v (both cards), and my computer froze during firestrike (black window came up). Is this a sign of running out of wattage from my PSU, or an unstable overclock? The top card was hitting 86c when it happened. I have Precision X (4.2.1) set to 89 on the temp target (accidenty... meant to set 90c), so could that be a reason? Like I said, I will not overclock anymore until I get my waterblocks. But is 86c to hot?


I have the same card as yours, but for some reason the skyn3t BIOS posted here was incompatible with my card, and OccamRazor thankfully modded my BIOS for me, so make sure first that when you flashed the BIOS you did not get any warnings from nvflash about incompatibilities.

Now before flashing the skyn3t BIOS, my card used to boost to 1123 and I could not get it any higher no matter what voltage I used since the card was hitting the power limit always. Now I have it clocked to 1202 on 1.174V but using the LLC hack since voltage drops like crazy without it. My temps are around 70 which is the same before overclocking the card, so I believe yours are pretty high and you might end destroying your card if you keep gaming at these temps. You should not go over 80 under any circumstance especially when you are overclocking. Just my opinion.

For me, 3dmark11 is the first thing to detect overclocking instabilities for me. I managed to play many games and even run the latest 3dmark without any issues when overclocked to 1215, but never managed to complete 3dmark11 without glitches.

Mind you, I have a huge case with a lot of fans, and the ACX cooler also helps keeping the card temps down. I have also a 1000W power supply which I believe is a must in case I decided to get another one of those cards.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## hht92

Hi guys i just oc my asus 780 (with stock volt 1.16) at 1150 core i just rise up the core + 144, do i need to change the power limit too ??, i don't want any mods or extreme oc.









Edit:also run heaven bench successful with 62 Celsius max.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> I have the same card as yours, but for some reason the skyn3t BIOS posted here was incompatible with my card, and OccamRazor thankfully modded my BIOS for me, so make sure first that when you flashed the BIOS you did not get any warnings from nvflash about incompatibilities.
> 
> Now before flashing the skyn3t BIOS, my card used to boost to 1123 and I could not get it any higher no matter what voltage I used since the card was hitting the power limit always. Now I have it clocked to 1202 on 1.174V but using the LLC hack since voltage drops like crazy without it. My temps are around 70 which is the same before overclocking the card, so I believe yours are pretty high and you might end destroying your card if you keep gaming at these temps. You should not go over 80 under any circumstance especially when you are overclocking. Just my opinion.
> 
> For me, 3dmark11 is the first thing to detect overclocking instabilities for me. I managed to play many games and even run the latest 3dmark without any issues when overclocked to 1215, but never managed to complete 3dmark11 without glitches.
> 
> Mind you, I have a huge case with a lot of fans, and the ACX cooler also helps keeping the card temps down. I have also a 1000W power supply which I believe is a must in case I decided to get another one of those cards.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else.


Unless you have specified to "keep voltage constant" it is normal to have your voltage fluctuate. LLC just gives you more wiggle room at your current voltage. If voltage is like a hose with current running through it, then llc is like making the sides of the hose stretchy to let more or less current through at a given power draw.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just tried 1202 at 1.212v (both cards), and my computer froze during firestrike (black window came up). Is this a sign of running out of wattage from my PSU, or an unstable overclock? The top card was hitting 86c when it happened. I have Precision X (4.2.1) set to 89 on the temp target (accidenty... meant to set 90c), so could that be a reason? Like I said, I will not overclock anymore until I get my waterblocks. But is 86c to hot?


AFAIK if your psu is the issue then you would be getting system crashes and restarts.. Not driver or client crashes


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Dang... Unfortunately, I crashed and had artifacts in firestrike at 1254mhz / 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too scared to game/bench at 1.212 though because top card hits 82c+. No telling what the VRM temps are. When I get the cards under water, will definitely keep them above 1.200.
> What do you mean exactly by this? If I use afterburner, then I can hit 1.300v? Why can I go above 1.212 in AB, and not PX? And I have never had any luck with AB. Every time I try and use it, I get locked out of the voltage slider. Even if I click the voltage checkbox in the settings.


Only AB can be used with the volt mod up to 1,300V! It is used as an interface between the user and the voltage controller, allowing you to set voltages beyond 1,212V, up to 1,300V!
Also only AB can "see" the voltage above 1,212V, all other software (with the exception of HWiNFO64) cannot see the voltages above 1,212V as they get driver feed and drivers only report max 1,212V!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Just tried 1202 at 1.212v (both cards), and my computer froze during firestrike (black window came up). Is this a sign of running out of wattage from my PSU, or an unstable overclock? The top card was hitting 86c when it happened. I have Precision X (4.2.1) set to 89 on the temp target (accidenty... meant to set 90c), so could that be a reason? Like I said, I will not overclock anymore until I get my waterblocks. But is 86c to hot?


Not enough voltage, so, unstable OC!! Best OC's on air are below 70C because the VRM's are more efficient in lower temperatures, read my articles for a better understanding:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Unless you have specified to "keep voltage constant" it is normal to have your voltage fluctuate. LLC just gives you more wiggle room at your current voltage. If voltage is like a hose with current running through it, then llc is like making the sides of the hose stretchy to let more or less current through at a given power draw.


I do realize this, but the drop is so high that is causing instabilities for me.

With the LLC hack, the drop is only by 0.06 which is almost negligible but at the cost of higher temps.


----------



## jim2033

tell me please occarazor and i will not ask you another questions..

the rar file that you gave me which in has inside the bios .. this bios that you send i will put it in the EZFLASH΄΄΄;΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> tell me please occarazor and i will not ask you another questions..
> 
> the rar file that you gave me which in has inside the bios .. this bios that you send i will put it in the EZFLASH΄΄΄;΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄


No offence buddy, but if you have no idea what you're doing I don't think it's smart for you to be flashing your GPU bios... lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> tell me please occarazor and i will not ask you another questions..
> 
> the rar file that you gave me which in has inside the bios .. this bios that you send i will put it in the EZFLASH΄΄΄;΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄


*I told you before, i will not answer any more PM's or questions until you get a friend to translate English to Greek and back, you clearly do not have much computer knowledge, as i already gave you all instructions needed, so, you need help with this! I will not provide any more until you comply!*

*STOP spamming the thread and PM's or you will be reported!*


----------



## Accursed Entity

Well, got my 780s running good now, looking for a "heavy" game to test them cause right now I only have Dark Souls 2 and some old games.


----------



## looniam

6-9 runs of the Merto LL benchmark










its a good single player game also.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> VRM's are usually 20-30c higher than gpu temp unless you are on water. Then it anywher from 0c to 12c higher and you have to be doing something extreme to get em 12c higher.
> grab the 780ti kingpin while its hovering as low as it is.


My vrms run at around 100c but I finally decided to get a 50 inch 1080p led tv instead of another 780 for now cause im happy with the performance of one at 120 hz for now .... Thanks for input


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> VRM's are usually 20-30c higher than gpu temp unless you are on water. Then it anywher from 0c to 12c higher and you have to be doing something extreme to get em 12c higher.
> grab the 780ti kingpin while its hovering as low as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> These Asus VRM's are consistently 10c higher than the core, at least on my card according to GPUz. Like I said Mordor pushes it a few degrees higher but that's what I've seen consistently in all other games.
Click to expand...

thats why it a general thing and if you're on water that will be the case but for most on air it is not the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> VRM's are usually 20-30c higher than gpu temp unless you are on water. Then it anywher from 0c to 12c higher and you have to be doing something extreme to get em 12c higher.
> grab the 780ti kingpin while its hovering as low as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> My vrms run at around 100c but I finally decided to get a 50 inch 1080p led tv instead of another 780 for now cause im happy with the performance of one at 120 hz for now .... Thanks for input
Click to expand...

Slap a waterblock on it and see what you can pull. I love playing in surround and water with a nice oc can cure the temps and help you run surround better.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Is anyone else having trouble running 2-3 way SLI after the new driver came out? Mine ran fine until then. Now she freezes completely when running more than a single card. I've cleaned out the drivers and no dice, ran stock clocks and no dice.. Tried setting cpu, ram and gpus to default and still freezes. Single card I can OC the system and she runs all day no problem. Kinda stumped.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble running 2-3 way SLI after the new driver came out? Mine ran fine until then. Now she freezes completely when running more than a single card. I've cleaned out the drivers and no dice, ran stock clocks and no dice.. Tried setting cpu, ram and gpus to default and still freezes. Single card I can OC the system and she runs all day no problem. Kinda stumped.


New drivers? Which version? Are you talking about 344.11? Or is there a new one that was released today that I'm not aware of?







if you're talking about 344.11, I haven't had any issues with my 6GB 780 2 way SLI.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> New drivers? Which version? Are you talking about 344.11? Or is there a new one that was released today that I'm not aware of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're talking about 344.11, I haven't had any issues with my 6GB 780 2 way SLI.


Yea its the 344.11 driving me nuts trying to figure out whats going on..


----------



## Artistar

Have you tried underclocking the memory but increasing the voltage? It's worked for me. I used to get crashes with a black screen and freezes before I altered the memory clocks and upped the voltage on the GPU's.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 6-9 runs of the Merto LL benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a good single player game also.


Thanks, I did that and I'm getting 45-48fps average on 1440p very high on everything, I don't know if that's bad for my rig but I think it's ok.


----------



## pez

Jeez if thta's what you're getting with SLI, I hate to see what mine is at. I have yet to get LL, though; just have 2033.


----------



## SgtRotty

344.11 driver sli was horrible. My bf4 screen would have tracers as i moved around. 340.52 works great!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> 344.11 driver sli was horrible. My bf4 screen would have tracers as i moved around. 340.52 works great!


So, would you suggest I move to 340.52 and give it a try? I was playing Metro right know and sometimes it moves weird when turning around, but the FPS count doesn't drop. I find it hard to explain haha


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Thanks, I did that and I'm getting 45-48fps average on 1440p very high on everything, I don't know if that's bad for my rig but I think it's ok.


If you are maxing out the AA settings keep in mind that Metro uses a combination of AAA and SSAA.
So if you are on a 1440p monitor with x4SSAA you are running AAA, and a 5760 resolution.

48fps is pretty good!


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> So, would you suggest I move to 340.52 and give it a try? I was playing Metro right know and sometimes it moves weird when turning around, but the FPS count doesn't drop. I find it hard to explain haha


I suggest using the 340.52. My buddy has 2x gtx670s, 344.11 driver did the same to his. Roll it back!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I suggest using the 340.52. My buddy has 2x gtx670s, 344.11 driver did the same to his. Roll it back!


i'm seriously considering going back to 340.52 myself for single card. been getting driver restsets in borderlands 2 like crazy.

used 344.11 and the notebook 344.24 (modded inf that allow DSR for kepler)

or maybe i ought to go back to the iCafe 340.76 . . .


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I suggest using the 340.52. My buddy has 2x gtx670s, 344.11 driver did the same to his. Roll it back!


I'm about to, do you guys use geforce experience? I didn't install it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I'm about to, do you guys use geforce experience? I didn't install it.


I had asked the same question a few pages back and I believe (IIRC) it wasn't really useful unless you had more than one card (which in your situation may be relevant). That's about all I remember







. I just know I didn't reinstall it.

As with drivers, I believe I'm on 335.23 WHQL. Whatever I had updated to last (not 344.11 I don't think) was giving me flickering in BFBC2. I'm the kinda person that doesn't like to 'fix what ain't broke' when it comes to GPU drivers.


----------



## SLOPOKE

I figured out my problem, wasn't driver related. 344.11 is running pretty good at the moment in Borderlands pre-sequel.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I had asked the same question a few pages back and I believe (IIRC) it wasn't really useful unless you had more than one card (which in your situation may be relevant). That's about all I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just know I didn't reinstall it.
> 
> As with drivers, I believe I'm on 335.23 WHQL. Whatever I had updated to last (not 344.11 I don't think) was giving me flickering in BFBC2. I'm the kinda person that doesn't like to 'fix what ain't broke' when it comes to GPU drivers.


I can confirm that at least in my experience right now, I'm seeing better performance in both Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light using 340.52, not going to install 344.11 again. Still need to test Borderlands Pre-Sequel(came with the cards). About Geforce Experience well I might give it a try then, it's just that I've read somewhere that it was hard to uninstall... but meh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I figured out my problem, wasn't driver related. 344.11 is running pretty good at the moment in Borderlands pre-sequel.


What was it?


----------



## pez

It's actually a separate component from the driver, so it can be uninstalled via Control Panel, etc.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I can confirm that at least in my experience right now, I'm seeing better performance in both Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light using 340.52, not going to install 344.11 again. Still need to test Borderlands Pre-Sequel(came with the cards). About Geforce Experience well I might give it a try then, it's just that I've read somewhere that it was hard to uninstall... but meh.
> What was it?


IO voltage was just a little low.


----------



## jim2033

ok


----------



## jim2033

this bios you gave is 80 10 37 00. 13

but my original bios is 80 10 36 00 02

now in this case what i have to do;;

and one more thing my card is asus gtx 780 and i dont have have asus gtx 780 direct cu ii overclocking


----------



## jim2033

so i want to tell me this bios will it work yes or no΄΄¨΄


----------



## jim2033

Asus GTX 780 3072 MB
GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-31 00:00:00 80.10.37.00.13 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details
Asus GTX 780 3072 MB
GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-07 00:00:00 80.10.36.00.02 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Detail

OCamrazor you gave me this bios Asus GTX 780 3072 MB
GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-31 00:00:00 80.10.37.00.13 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details

but my original bios is 80.10.36.00.02 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Detail

i found this links in http://www.techpowerup.com/


----------



## jim2033

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8466


----------



## jim2033

Video BIOS Collection

Latest BIOS flashing utilities for graphics cards can be found in our Downloads Section: ATI/AMD | NVIDIA

In case something goes wrong, make a backup of your original BIOS before flashing.

Have BIOS not listed here? Submit it using GPU-Z to extract and upload your BIOS.
Refine Search Parameters

GPU Brand
Card Vendor
Card Model
Bus Interface
Memory Type
Memory Size
Device Id

Reset Filter

Manufacturer Model Date compiled Version Interface Core/Mem Memory Links
Asus GTX 780 3072 MB
GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-31 00:00:00 80.10.37.00.13 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details
Asus GTX 780 3072 MB
GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-07 00:00:00 80.10.36.00.02 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details


----------



## Azefore

Annnnnd the last 5 posts in two hours without replies.....go to Jim, congratulations, lets show him what he's won folks.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> so i want to tell me this bios will it work yes or no΄΄¨΄


NO DON'T FLASH YOUR CARD YOU WILL KILL IT!!! Now go away please you are ruining this thread.


----------



## jim2033

i did one question

ocamrazor gave me this bios GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-07 00:00:00 80.10.36.00.02 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details

but my original bios is 80.10.36.00.02

and if you go in http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8466 you will see 2 bios

GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-31 00:00:00 80.10.37.00.13 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details
Asus GTX 780 3072 MB
GTX780-3GD5
2013-05-07 00:00:00 80.10.36.00.02 PCI-E 863 / 1502 GDDR5 Download | Details

so which i must download;;


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> i did one question


Do you understand what go away means? STOP SPAMMING THE THREAD.


----------



## jim2033

and you dont understand something that i want one answer

which of 2 bios i must download for my original bios which is 80.10.36.00.02


----------



## Nark96

Occam has already given you the answer!! Stop seeking unnecessary attention. Like a few of us here said before... If you do not know what you're doing, you shouldn't be flashing your GPU bios. End of. Now stop spamming the thread or a mod will be forced to ban you.


----------



## jim2033

ocamrazor gave the bios which is 80.10.37.00.13

but my original bios is 80.10.36.00.02

and if you go in http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8466

you will see 2 bios 80.10.36.00.02 and 80.10.37.00.13

but ocam told me to download
80.10.37.00.13

do you understand or no;


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> what do you want to download another bios and to destoy my card because of you;; nark96


Clearly you don't understand English... We are all saying: YOU SHOULD *NOT* BE FLASHING YOUR GPU BIOS IF YOU DON'T KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE DOING! I don't want to keep replying to you because it's just unnecessary and irrelevant. Occam has already told you what to do, yet you keep spamming this thread constantly.


----------



## jim2033

ocamrazor gave the bios which is 80.10.37.00.13

but my original bios is 80.10.36.00.02

and if you go in http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-1004-1043-8466

you will see 2 bios 80.10.36.00.02 and 80.10.37.00.13

but ocam told me to download
80.10.37.00.13

do you understand or no;

i want to know which bios i must download


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> *"but ocam told me to download
> 80.10.37.00.13"*


/Question there, you got the answer straight from him, stop spamming.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> /Question there, you got the answer straight from him, stop spamming.


I like your rig man! looks amazing!







(Black Pearl)


----------



## supermi

I am sorta happy I caught up on this thread! Wow!


----------



## jim2033

the problem is that ocamrazor doesnt send me one pm for this


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I like your rig man! looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Black Pearl)


Thanks, actually in the process of painting the outside white for now so new name is needed







. Going to rebuild it soon enough until I redo the build entirely.

Digging that ultra clean 760T as well, was going to make it my new case before I saw the white H440. Your setup was featured somewhere if I'm correct? Thought I saw it mentioned somewhere on here.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Thanks, actually in the process of painting the outside white for now so new name is needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Going to rebuild it soon enough until I redo the build entirely.
> 
> Digging that ultra clean 760T as well, was going to make it my new case before I saw the white H440. Your setup was featured somewhere if I'm correct? Thought I saw it mentioned somewhere on here.


Haha! nice man, looking forward to seeing what you come up with and yeah, my system was featured on KitGuru a few months back and in the 'official computer room pics' thread on OCN









P.S. thanks for the compliments on my system







it was my first 'black/white' themed build, think it went pretty well. Although I'm tempted to swap out my Asus Z97-Pro for a MSI LE black/white KRAIT Z97 motherboard which was released recently


----------



## SgtRotty

Jim2033, just flash it. Your minds made up, use what judgement you think is right. Use the bios occamrazor give you. If it don't work, try the other...your using it at your own risk. Everyone has warned u, enjoy!!!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Haha! nice man, looking forward to seeing what you come up with and yeah, my system was featured on KitGuru a few months back and in the 'official computer room pics' thread on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. thanks for the compliments on my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was my first 'black/white' themed build, think it went pretty well. Although I'm tempted to swap out my Asus Z97-Pro for a MSI LE black/white KRAIT Z97 motherboard which was released recently


Aye that's where it was indeed. +1 for that mobo name, been looking for a white themed board for my new build and that looks like the first contender (only other option being a X99 plus and don't really want that







) besides the ASUS Z97-A I had in mind. I think it'd go real nice in the case for you.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye that's where it was indeed. +1 for that mobo name, been looking for a white themed board for my new build and that looks like the first contender (only other option being a X99 plus and don't really want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) besides the ASUS Z97-A I had in mind. I think it'd go real nice in the case for you.


Haha no worries!







and yeah I think it'll look pretty sweet in my case








Your system definitely looks much better than mine with the customer water loop and all; once I gather enough money, my CPU and GPU are both going under water, just need to save up haha









Oh and the problem is... I really hate MSI motherboards







never had any luck with MSI branded mobo's nor for me or any of my customers builds haha. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Azefore

Although GPU blocks are a pain to buy if you upgrade regularly it's definitely worth it getting into it.

Aye no experience with MSI myself for motherboards, my friend's little brother is using one for his build but that's it (friend doesn't OC or go into BIOS for tweaking on his or his brother's build so doesn't even count), from a few speculations I just read it should at least be bang for buck in the end.

Only paint progress to show, starting the acrylic window panel in a bit. Haven't spray painted before, only house painting, so a new challenge for me. Just need some touch ups on the top and that's done.



K, done being OT, going back to lurking.


----------



## jim2033

I changed the bios it did update but when I go in gpu z I see the same cores the same things


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2033*
> 
> I changed the bios it did update but when I go in gpu z I see the same cores the same things


Please don't tell me you just flashed the exact same bios from techpowerup.

OH GOD. Of course there isn't going to be any changes if you did its a fully stock bios. (Correct me if I'm wrong. And apologies for my attitude.)

And I really strongly reccomend that you stop flashing BIOSes and use a program such as msi afterburner to tweak your Graphics card. Setting higher clock speeds via bios is just going to cause your card to be unstable with ZERO testing. Just because some guys bios has a higher clock speed by yours doesn't mean it'll work fine on your card.


----------



## malmental

Folding Editor..... Look at you hot shot..


----------



## looniam




----------



## MistaBernie

Cleaned. In the future, please simply report suspected multiple accounts - interacting with them just makes more work for us. themoreyouknow.jpg


----------



## benjamen50

Exactly. Nothing is achieved by flashing bioses from tech power up. They are all stock. Unmodified BIOSes. There are only two reasons I'd see you wanting to flash another bios. A voltage unlock to 1.212v. And BIOSes with a higher clock speed which will mostly crash your graphics card. Like I said before. Other than that if you have no other reason please DONT DO IT. You risk bricking the card for no gain.

There is really no point flashing to a bios with higher clock speeds unless you have tested your graphics card that it is stable at that clock speed.


----------



## erso44

So folks it's me again and I flashed my Bios yesterday.

The results were annoying because nothing changed. I can only hit the power target to 150% and that's all.

I will do some more tests and if that fails I will reflash my gtx to old bios.









I can tell you guys with 1,212V I'm reaching only (ridiculous and stable without artificals) 1188mhz.

My aim is to get max core clock.









I will search for water cooling system to improve my oc results...so I will update soon


----------



## Jedicake

Erm.... This is a little nerve-wracking... I flashed my Galaxy 780 HoF's to skyn3t and seemed to be working well, but I was playing NBA and diplay drivers stopped responding and PC went to the blue "Ran into a problem" screen. Don't even have the GPU's overclocked, they're just stock.

I'll try uninstalling drivers then resinstalling.


----------



## erso44

@Jedicake

That´s what I wanted to say.
Uninstall - Install.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Keep us updated.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedicake*
> 
> Erm.... This is a little nerve-wracking... I flashed my Galaxy 780 HoF's to skyn3t and seemed to be working well, but I was playing NBA and diplay drivers stopped responding and PC went to the blue "Ran into a problem" screen. Don't even have the GPU's overclocked, they're just stock.
> 
> I'll try uninstalling drivers then resinstalling.


Make sure you use DDU!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Still a mess, I'm waiting for the cable combs I ordered and also... a better camera haha



*Spends over 2k on a PC build and still has a potato for a camera.* Priorities.


----------



## AlDyer

I just acquired a GTX 780 today and it is already driving me to the brink of insanity. I have tried every benchmark and game and whatever I can find, but the only thing crashing is CS:GO. And that can't be fixed with drivers, reinstallation, nothing. What the hell is going on? Also Nvidia experience reset ALL of my CS:GO settings. I exchanged my R9-290 to my GTX 780 SC ACX, but it seems like it is the mistake of my lifetime. Is there something I'm missing, because camp AMD didn't have any extra steps. Driver install and game install are both completely clean.

EDIT: To clarify what I mean with crashing is sound loops and game freezing + low fps. Not actual crashing. And drivers stop working as well.


----------



## vaeron

Finally got my system booted enough to pull my GPU Z Validation! Now time to shut it back down and keep working on the chassis and custom work. Build is here


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I just acquired a GTX 780 today and it is already driving me to the brink of insanity. I have tried every benchmark and game and whatever I can find, but the only thing crashing is CS:GO. And that can't be fixed with drivers, reinstallation, nothing. What the hell is going on? Also Nvidia experience reset ALL of my CS:GO settings. I exchanged my R9-290 to my GTX 780 SC ACX, but it seems like it is the mistake of my lifetime. Is there something I'm missing, because camp AMD didn't have any extra steps. Driver install and game install are both completely clean.
> 
> EDIT: To clarify what I mean with crashing is sound loops and game freezing + low fps. Not actual crashing. And drivers stop working as well.


Drivers stopping IS a crash.. but either way, grab DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) and remove all display drivers... then reinstall your nvidia driver.


----------



## brandotip

So anyone get to play around with DSR on their 780's yet?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So anyone get to play around with DSR on their 780's yet?


I have, works just the same as it does on the 980's I had.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Drivers stopping IS a crash.. but either way, grab DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) and remove all display drivers... then reinstall your nvidia driver.


I think installing latest RealTek audio drivers solved the problem, believe it or not.


----------



## Songoku777

Hey Guys I finally got my RMA after my 780 blew up however they have shipped me a B1 rev of the card with Hynix memory which has lower bandwidth etc than my other one with the samsung memory, Is there a major difference with the B1 chip? which one should i run in the top slot? B1 or A1, also i've flashed the skynet rev 4 bios on the B1 gpu but if i set my voltage to 1212v it wont ever go above 1200v and if i set it to 1300v it only hits about 1288v then goes down with the LLC :S please halp


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I have, works just the same as it does on the 980's I had.


What games have you tried it with? Significant fps decreases? Inflated vram usage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I think installing latest RealTek audio drivers solved the problem, believe it or not.


I'd believe it lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Hey Guys I finally got my RMA after my 780 blew up however they have shipped me a B1 rev of the card with Hynix memory which has lower bandwidth etc than my other one with the samsung memory, Is there a major difference with the B1 chip? which one should i run in the top slot? B1 or A1, also i've flashed the skynet rev 4 bios on the B1 gpu but if i set my voltage to 1212v it wont ever go above 1200v and if i set it to 1300v it only hits about 1288v then goes down with the LLC :S please halp


Hynix is Good memory too.. I'd start by uninstalling an reinstalling drivers AND deleting the ven files in msiafterburner folders and then redoing the voltmod


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> So anyone get to play around with DSR on their 780's yet?


I've played with it some. It has a lot of issues with SLI.

At first, DSR would only work with a single card. After doing a fresh driver install it started working, but now I can only overclock my monitor while in single card mode when DSR is enabled, which currently makes it a no go for me. With vsync off i still get upwards of 100fps in BLPS with 4k DSR


----------



## SteezyTN

I pulled the plug and ordered me some EK Waterblocks or my 6GB 780's







Also picked up the DUAL Parallel terminal. I bought the XSPC fittings because when I ordered my RX240 rad, frozenCPU was out of stock and I had to get EK ones. I will just mix em up haha. Ek fittings with EK waterblock, and XSPC fitting with XSPC wateblock/radiators. Also picked up some red tubing.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> I pulled the plug and ordered me some EK Waterblocks or my 6GB 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up the DUAL Parallel terminal. I bought the XSPC fittings because when I ordered my RX240 rad, frozenCPU was out of stock and I had to get EK ones. I will just mix em up haha. Ek fittings with EK waterblock, and XSPC fitting with XSPC wateblock/radiators. Also picked up some red tubing.


FYI I bought 2 ek fittings to go with my modmytoys and xspc ones, and the ek fittings are too small for my xspc tubing of the same size. With the compression on the tube would still wiggle easily. Not sure if that's common, but you know..

Edit: I have the exact same tubing that you just bought. Xspc uv red

Also there is only 1 WB in that order

Also just be sure you needed the 3 slot dual terminal (spacing between card)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> FYI I bought 2 ek fittings to go with my modmytoys and xspc ones, and the ek fittings are too small for my xspc tubing of the same size. With the compression on the tube would still wiggle easily. Not sure if that's common, but you know..
> 
> Edit: I have the exact same tubing that you just bought. Xspc uv red
> 
> Also there is only 1 WB in that order
> 
> Also just be sure you needed the 3 slot dual terminal (spacing between card)


No, there's two. It says under QTY: Ordered 2.

And really? I haven't had any problems with the EK fitting and the tubing the came with my XSPC RX360 + Photon 170 kit. I just got everything finished and im currently leak testing now. I know I should have waited for the GPU blocks, but I don't want to wait another week haha.

And I did need the 3 slot, because I have an ASUS Maximus VI Hero, in which the spacing is 60mm from each PCIE slot


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> No, there's two. It says under QTY: Ordered 2.
> 
> And really? I haven't had any problems with the EK fitting and the tubing the came with my XSPC RX360 + Photon 170 kit. I just got everything finished and im currently leak testing now. I know I should have waited for the GPU blocks, but I don't want to wait another week haha.
> 
> And I did need the 3 slot, because I have an ASUS Maximus VI Hero, in which the spacing is 60mm from each PCIE slot


Hell yea bro! Can't wait to see it done! I'll have to get pics of mine since redoing it with that UV red also


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Hell yea bro! Can't wait to see it done! I'll have to get pics of mine since redoing it with that UV red also


I have the CPU portion done, and I will just retake everything down once I get the waterblocks. I have some pictures on here somewhere (just not sure which thread haha). But my shipping date was extended because when I ordered the blocks, the backplates weren't available. I contacted PPCS, and they said they can hold my package and ship them with my backplates to save on shipping.

I didn't need the backplates, but since I already spent $600 on a custom loop, I had to make my cards look spiffy. haha.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have the CPU portion done, and I will just retake everything down once I get the waterblocks. I have some pictures on here somewhere (just not sure which thread haha). But my shipping date was extended because when I ordered the blocks, the backplates weren't available. I contacted PPCS, and they said they can hold my package and ship them with my backplates to save on shipping.
> 
> I didn't need the backplates, but since I already spent $600 on a custom loop, I had to make my cards look spiffy. haha.


I promise youll love them. too classy.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I find the middle yellow fan of the 780 lightning to be too noisy especially at load. The issue is exacerbated because I am running 2 cards in SLI. My question is can I disable the yellow fan without adversely affecting the performance of the Lightning cooler? For instance, will I see much higher VRM temps? What is the purpose of the yellow fan? Your responses will be much appreciated.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I find the middle yellow fan of the 780 lightning to be too noisy especially at load. The issue is exacerbated because I am running 2 cards in SLI. My question is can I disable the yellow fan without adversely affecting the performance of the Lightning cooler? For instance, will I see much higher VRM temps? What is the purpose of the yellow fan? Your responses will be much appreciated.


The first and third fan take care of the transportation of the waste heat from the GPU, memory and power supply, while the second rotor is there to supply the heated voltage transformer with fresh air.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I find the middle yellow fan of the 780 lightning to be too noisy especially at load. The issue is exacerbated because I am running 2 cards in SLI. My question is can I disable the yellow fan without adversely affecting the performance of the Lightning cooler? For instance, will I see much higher VRM temps? What is the purpose of the yellow fan? Your responses will be much appreciated.


There is no way to disable that fan without disabling the others unless you cut the wire and even that may kill another fan and yes it will affect the other fans and your cooling as the cooler is designed around those fans blowing into the heatsink so i do not recommend it if there is some way to disable it that I am forgetting about.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The first and third fan take care of the transportation of the waste heat from the GPU, memory and power supply, while the second rotor is there to supply the heated voltage transformer with fresh air.


Thanks for the information. Sounds like the middle fan might be important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> There is no way to disable that fan without disabling the others unless you cut the wire and even that may kill another fan and yes it will affect the other fans and your cooling as the cooler is designed around those fans blowing into the heatsink so i do not recommend it if there is some way to disable it that I am forgetting about.


There are 3 fan headers on the video card motherboard. One of them probably powers the middle fan.


----------



## mosi

I don't get it. Which one of skyn3t's bios files would I need for an EVGA 780 SC with bios 80.10.36.00.80 (P2083-0020)?

rev4 seems wrong...is rev3a - 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference the right one?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> I don't get it. Which one of skyn3t's bios files would I need for an EVGA 780 SC with bios 80.10.36.00.80 (P2083-0020)?
> 
> rev4 seems wrong...is rev3a - 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference the right one?


Yes, 3A is the newest A1 cards bios revision: .36 < .37 < .3A

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I promise youll love them. too classy.


I know this is the 780 owners club, but I just want to share my rig right now. The GPU waterblocks and tubing wont be delivered until next week, but here is what I have for now


----------



## Accursed Entity

Anyone with 780 SLI using the latest driver? I'm still using 340.52.


----------



## Artistar

I am. Although I don't have DSR on: too much of a FPS hit!


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I know this is the 780 owners club, but I just want to share my rig right now. The GPU waterblocks and tubing wont be delivered until next week, but here is what I have for now


Nice rig!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I am. Although I don't have DSR on: too much of a FPS hit!


Oh, yeah that's what I want to try out in Dark Souls 2. I'm going to give it a try, thanks!

Edit: Did it, pretty much pointless using a 1440p monitor... but I had to try it haha So far the drivers are okay, generally speaking.


----------



## verbatim

I started another thread but this really belongs here.

I have a Gigabyte 780ti (looks like original one) GV-N78TD5-3GD-B 780TI REV 1.0
Flashed to skynet bios ages ago
Was stable at 1200 for 6 months or more. Zero issues.

The only thing I change is the drivers every now and then but lately Ive noticed that the thing wont go over 1045 mhz core. It doesn't artifact or anything just no matter how I change the settings, its locked on 1045. I initially thought it was throttling, but that's not it.

GPUz shows default clock at 1045 and this stays stable. GPUZ shows the overclock at 1200 or whatever i change it too. However gpu z, msi afterburner and evga thingy all show my max used hz as 1045.

anyone?

Edit. I have looked on the front page and there are so many bios's now. I check GPUz and the bios says 80.80.30.00.80
I have not changed the bios in forever but it should be skynets. Is the problem there somehow?


----------



## pez

Was doing some housekeeping today on the rig and noticed the sage on my GTX 780. I can't remember the last card that hasn't really had this issue, but Jesus. How much sag is 'normal' for the GTX 780 in general?


----------



## Azefore

^ Depends highly on the cooler, a backplate will take most of the effect of the weight from the pcb. I can only imagine a DCUII without a backplate lol

I have almost nothing on mine with an ek block and backplate but you can see the end with the PCI-E connectors starting to dip ever so slightly. That's with tubing both pulling up on the card to the other components.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> I started another thread but this really belongs here.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 780ti (looks like original one) GV-N78TD5-3GD-B 780TI REV 1.0
> Flashed to skynet bios ages ago
> Was stable at 1200 for 6 months or more. Zero issues.
> 
> The only thing I change is the drivers every now and then but lately Ive noticed that the thing wont go over 1045 mhz core. It doesn't artifact or anything just no matter how I change the settings, its locked on 1045. I initially thought it was throttling, but that's not it.
> 
> GPUz shows default clock at 1045 and this stays stable. GPUZ shows the overclock at 1200 or whatever i change it too. However gpu z, msi afterburner and evga thingy all show my max used hz as 1045.
> 
> anyone?
> 
> Edit. I have looked on the front page and there are so many bios's now. I check GPUz and the bios says 80.80.30.00.80
> I have not changed the bios in forever but it should be skynets. Is the problem there somehow?


head over to the Ti owners guide. This is for the 780 non Ti


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ Depends highly on the cooler, a backplate will take most of the effect of the weight from the pcb. I can only imagine a DCUII without a backplate lol
> 
> I have almost nothing on mine with an ek block and backplate but you can see the end with the PCI-E connectors starting to dip ever so slightly. That's with tubing both pulling up on the card to the other components.


Hmmm, I didn't think the backplate would do much for the sag. I did just get a EVGA backplate, courtesy of Thoth420. It's been installed recently, but I'm sure the sagging 'damage' is already done haha.


----------



## Azefore

Aye if the plate is added after the fact you might be having to look at it for a while then lol. Not sure as I haven't looked into it but seems plausible you could reverse it to some degree.


----------



## pez

It doesn't look horrible really, but I noticed it and was being nitpicky. The card is still fantastic for me and I still love it as much as the first day I bought it







.


----------



## mosi

Apparently the BIOS thing worked. Maximum power limit is 150% now and the volt soft mod also seems to have done its magic.
We-ell, the gloves are off now!


----------



## athlon 64

A quick question. On the asus gtx780. Does the core overclock have an impact on the max memory overclock.
Example. My 780 seems to hit about 1280mhz on the core stable. If i try overclocking the memory when the core is at 1280mhz i reach about 1675mhz before artifacting.
If i try oc-ing only the memory with the gpu at stock clocks i reach about 1800mhz stable. TDP limiter is unlocked at 150%. Is this normal?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> A quick question. On the asus gtx780. Does the core overclock have an impact on the max memory overclock.
> Example. My 780 seems to hit about 1280mhz on the core stable. If i try overclocking the memory when the core is at 1280mhz i reach about 1675mhz before artifacting.
> If i try oc-ing only the memory with the gpu at stock clocks i reach about 1800mhz stable. TDP limiter is unlocked at 150%. Is this normal?


Yes, is normal. Page 1 explains why the memory oc can take away from the GPU oc.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Yes, is normal. Page 1 explains why the memory oc can take away from the GPU oc.


Aha. Yes i read that. I just wanted to check








Thanks.

Btw i unlocked the TDP limiter. I'm now running the card @ 1250mhz / 1187v. It;s the asus DCU2 gtx780. She is monitoring both GPU an VRM temperature.
Vrm's hit about 85C, maximum 90. GPU hits about 71. Maximum 75. So pushing the voltage further would make no sense? The only thing i could do is fry my vrm's right? (fans at 85%)

Question 2. When i unlocked the voltage limiter in afterburner i tried setting the voltage i 1.25volts. The problem is. GPU voltage hasn't changed at all. Usually it would change. But after the afterburner 1.3v mod the only thing changing would be the VRM voltage. GPU core voltage stayed the same.
Why is that?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Aha. Yes i read that. I just wanted to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Btw i unlocked the TDP limiter. I'm now running the card @ 1250mhz / 1187v. It;s the asus DCU2 gtx780. She is monitoring both GPU an VRM temperature.
> Vrm's hit about 85C, maximum 90. GPU hits about 71. Maximum 75. So pushing the voltage further would make no sense? The only thing i could do is fry my vrm's right? (fans at 85%)
> 
> Question 2. When i unlocked the voltage limiter in afterburner i tried setting the voltage i 1.25volts. The problem is. GPU voltage hasn't changed at all. Usually it would change. But after the afterburner 1.3v mod the only thing changing would be the VRM voltage. GPU core voltage stayed the same.
> Why is that?


IIRC the dcu2 can take a little more heat in its vrms but I still think that's s little high, maybe try running at 100% fan... Also ONLY AB will display correct voltage because all other programs read the driver while AB reads the controller... For good measure I always reinstall drivers when soft modding AB, and make sure all the ven files in afterburner profiles are deleted before doing the soft mod.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> IIRC the dcu2 can take a little more heat in its vrms but I still think that's s little high, maybe try running at 100% fan... Also ONLY AB will display correct voltage because all other programs read the driver while AB reads the controller... For good measure I always reinstall drivers when soft modding AB, and make sure all the ven files in afterburner profiles are deleted before doing the soft mod.


yeah i haven't reinstalled the drivers. That might be the problem.
But then again what's the point. If my vrm's are hitting 85 now i'd melt them at 1.3v. I'm gonna try pushing the memory now to see what's the upper limit and what i get i'll keep. I won't try going over 1.212v.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> yeah i haven't reinstalled the drivers. That might be the problem.
> But then again what's the point. If my vrm's are hitting 85 now i'd melt them at 1.3v. I'm gonna try pushing the memory now to see what's the upper limit and what i get i'll keep. I won't try going over 1.212v.


Yea 1.3 on air is totally not recommended but if you're upping your voltage at all I still recommend using 100% fan. Also the memory cloxk mostly affects benchmarks and Star Citizen lol.. Normally games hardly benefit from extra mem clox


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Yea 1.3 on air is totally not recommended but if you're upping your voltage at all I still recommend using 100% fan. Also the memory cloxk mostly affects benchmarks and Star Citizen lol.. Normally games hardly benefit from extra mem clox


It's just way to loud at 100%. 85 is very high, over 3000rpm. I also havent replaced the stock thermal paste yet. So there is a few more celsius of headroom left









And this is the first time my AX850 has turned the fan on in my rig. This thing uses quiet a bit of power.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> It's just way to loud at 100%. 85 is very high, over 3000rpm. I also havent replaced the stock thermal paste yet. So there is a few more celsius of headroom left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the first time my AX850 has turned the fan on in my rig. This thing uses quiet a bit of power.


It should be quieter than the acx 780 I ran at 100% before water cooling it lol... And yea I literally just upgraded from an 850w to 1000w PSU so the fan would stay off at idle and low loads haha (I run my 3770k at 4.8ghz and 1.325v and my 780 at 1320mhz/1.3v when in game) my gpy almost never goes over 42c at load and the vrms arent far off because of the ek block)


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> It should be quieter than the acx 780 I ran at 100% before water cooling it lol... And yea I literally just upgraded from an 850w to 1000w PSU so the fan would stay off at idle and low loads haha (I run my 3770k at 4.8ghz and 1.325v and my 780 at 1320mhz/1.3v when in game) my gpy almost never goes over 42c at load and the vrms arent far off because of the ek block)


Damn... watercooling. Fantastic. I have no need to upgrade my psu. This AX850 relly rocks. I saw the new digital HX series but i'm not sure are they produced by seasonic so i'm not planning to touch the psu.

42C ? Damn, if i was you i'd push her to 1.4v


----------



## mosi

Say, can anyone tell me, why I would want to add the LLC Hack from the first post on top of the 1.3V mod ?
What's it actually do?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Say, can anyone tell me, why I would want to add the LLC Hack from the first post on top of the 1.3V mod ?
> What's it actually do?


To get more Mhz!


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> To get more Mhz!


Ok, so we got the why out of the way.








Ahem, so what's it actually do?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> It should be quieter than the acx 780 I ran at 100% before water cooling it lol... And yea I literally just upgraded from an 850w to 1000w PSU so the fan would stay off at idle and low loads haha (I run my 3770k at 4.8ghz and 1.325v and my 780 at 1320mhz/1.3v when in game) my gpy almost never goes over 42c at load and the vrms arent far off because of the ek block)


what EK Waterblock are you using?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Say, can anyone tell me, why I would want to add the LLC Hack from the first post on top of the 1.3V mod ?
> What's it actually do?
> 
> 
> 
> To get more Mhz!
Click to expand...

if it works that is


----------



## brandotip

FC-GTX780TI I have a reference 780


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Damn... watercooling. Fantastic. I have no need to upgrade my psu. This AX850 relly rocks. I saw the new digital HX series but i'm not sure are they produced by seasonic so i'm not planning to touch the psu.
> 42C ? Damn, if i was you i'd push her to 1.4v


Seasonic = HX450 to HX650 and AX650 to AX860
CTW = HX750 to HX1050 and HX750i to HX1000i
Flextronics = AX1200 and AX760i to AX1500i

All good brands!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Say, can anyone tell me, why I would want to add the LLC Hack from the first post on top of the 1.3V mod ?
> What's it actually do?


Decreases the voltage fluctuation (Vdroop) from 0.025V (+-) to 0.006V (+-) but can introduce ( and it does for the majority of users) crashes and strange power fluctuations!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mosi

Ah, now that's some sort of answer that I was hoping for!
It sounded like the chip had some LLC like the Sandy or Ivys and get some crazy voltage bumps or something. Would trying to squeeze as much out of the card without the fix and afterwards seeing if it does any good be better?


----------



## mosi

For some reason the volts drop from 1.313 down to 1.213 as soon as FurMark starts to render. That's a pretty hefty drop isn't it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> For some reason the volts drop from 1.313 down to 1.213 as soon as FurMark starts to render. That's a pretty hefty drop isn't it?


thats a pretty hefty benchmark that can kill your card so its appropriate.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have two 6GB 780's, and the max stable in SLI is 1189Mhz at 1.2v. This is all on air. My waterblocks should be coming next week so then I can reflash to get 1.212 and possibly 1.3v (I'm very scared to go all the way up to 1.3v). But if I put both of my cards at 1.25 or above, will I run out of wattage? I have a Corsair AX860. My 4770k is overclocked to 4.5 at 1.3v, but I may lower it depending on temps with the GPu's.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a pretty hefty benchmark that can kill your card so its appropriate.


Those words ring true indeed. According to the readings my power ist at 142% so pretty much maxing out the 150% headroom that the new bios provided.
The sensors say my rad is dissipating 460W worth of heat and the room is pretty cozy so yeah... that sure is some load.
Firestrike Ultra doesn't even overstep the 100% power mark.

GPU temp is constant of 55°C or 30°C above room ambient. Go and try that with an air cooler...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have two 6GB 780's, and the max stable in SLI is 1189Mhz at 1.2v. This is all on air. My waterblocks should be coming next week so then I can reflash to get 1.212 and possibly 1.3v (I'm very scared to go all the way up to 1.3v). But if I put both of my cards at 1.25 or above, will I run out of wattage? I have a Corsair AX860. My 4770k is overclocked to 4.5 at 1.3v, but I may lower it depending on temps with the GPu's.


I'm still tweaking my OC, but 4.5GHz for me at full load with 1.28 volts was pushing 275+ watts on its on. Could be a little higher or lower as I don't remember off the top of my head. I believe without overvoltage you'd be ok, but with two cards, overvoltage may give you a bit of trouble.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a pretty hefty benchmark that can kill your card so its appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Those words ring true indeed. According to the readings my power ist at 142% so pretty much maxing out the 150% headroom that the new bios provided.
> The sensors say my rad is dissipating 460W worth of heat and the room is pretty cozy so yeah... that sure is some load.
> Firestrike Ultra doesn't even overstep the 100% power mark.
> 
> GPU temp is constant of 55°C or 30°C above room ambient. Go and try that with an air cooler...
Click to expand...

rofl its the ones that are on air coolers that usually are the first to go. I never use that software as its too high risk and this card cost me quite a bit before it dropped in price.


----------



## JaredC01

Alright, new dilema. For those of you that were helping me before with clock speed issues on one of my 780's, it seems some of that was power related. I upgrade/updated my Enermax Revolution 1050w PSU (~5 years old) to a new EVGA Supernova 1300 G2, and now the clock speeds are steady. I've also added a third card to the mix, which was going to be used as an SLI placeholder for the second card if I send it back for RMA (and put back into triple SLI after returning)...

I'm able to hit 1306MHz on all three cards, rock solid no artifacts, at 1212 (auto-bumped to 1219 in Afterburner). I still have the temp difference in card 1 (best card) and card 3 (worst card), and card 3 is still first out of the radiator. At this point, the difference between card 1 and 3 is still between 13~17*C, but the new card is somewhat in between the two roughly 5*C hotter than the coolest card (card 1, which happens to be the last in the loop of 3 cards) and around 10*C cooler than card 3. The max temps in order of 3, 2, 1 (top card to bottom card) are 74, 65, 59 on the last test that I ran.

So the question is, do I manager with the hotter temps of the top card and keep the 1306MHz guaranteed clock, or do I RMA the card and roll the dice for a cooler card that might not clock as well? Option three would be to void the warranty and try re-seating/re-pasting the card, but I'm not sure I want to go that route...

Thoughts/opinions? I'm tempted to leave what I've got and deal with the warmer temps on the hot card...

Overclock (look at peaks, can't seem to screen cap while loaded)...


Current loop setup (pump/res -> 1x120 rad -> CPU -> 3x120 rad -> card 3 -> card 2 -> card 1 -> pump/res)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have two 6GB 780's, and the max stable in SLI is 1189Mhz at 1.2v. This is all on air. My waterblocks should be coming next week so then I can reflash to get 1.212 and possibly 1.3v (I'm very scared to go all the way up to 1.3v). But if I put both of my cards at 1.25 or above, will I run out of wattage? I have a Corsair AX860. My 4770k is overclocked to 4.5 at 1.3v, but I may lower it depending on temps with the GPu's.


Your CPU draws around 120W full load, your cards with our bios at 100% usage will draw 300W each, depending on the current leakage, (over 700W both cards) your power needs may come dangerously close to the PSU max wattage (Amazing Seasonic unit 900W capable) when overvolted beyond 1,212V!

[CPU]120W + [GPU's](300W base > 350W OV ) x2 + rest of system (+-) 50W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Those words ring true indeed. According to the readings my power ist at 142% so pretty much maxing out the 150% headroom that the new bios provided.
> The sensors say my rad is dissipating 460W worth of heat and the room is pretty cozy so yeah... that sure is some load.
> Firestrike Ultra doesn't even overstep the 100% power mark.
> GPU temp is constant of 55°C or 30°C above room ambient. Go and try that with an air cooler...


Read my articles:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

Anyone know how good the EK-TIM Extotherm thermal paste is? The stuff that comes with the EK-FC780 blocks (the all black acetal block). Or should I buy some AS5?


----------



## Pikaru

Was told to get MX4 as AS5 is very conductive and unforgiving.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm still tweaking my OC, but 4.5GHz for me at full load with 1.28 volts was pushing 275+ watts on its on. Could be a little higher or lower as I don't remember off the top of my head. I believe without overvoltage you'd be ok, but with two cards, overvoltage may give you a bit of trouble.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So I have two 6GB 780's, and the max stable in SLI is 1189Mhz at 1.2v. This is all on air. My waterblocks should be coming next week so then I can reflash to get 1.212 and possibly 1.3v (I'm very scared to go all the way up to 1.3v). But if I put both of my cards at 1.25 or above, will I run out of wattage? I have a Corsair AX860. My 4770k is overclocked to 4.5 at 1.3v, but I may lower it depending on temps with the GPu's.


So to correct myself:

I have my PC connected to my UPS and thought I'd share some actual numbers with you:

Computer at idle (I have C7 enabled, so CPU drops down in multi, not volts, and sips about 10 or 11 watts) draws about 120w. This is monitor and my amp included. Turning off my headphone amp puts me at 108w.

With IBT running, power peaks at 270w. Keep in mind nothing else is included in here, meaning GPU is in an idle state. This is at 1.2717v.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Was told to get MX4 as AS5 is very conductive and unforgiving.


AS5 is not conductive. I'll edit with a link when I get to my desktop.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> AS5 is not conductive. I'll edit with a link when I get to my desktop.


It was just another one of those things where I looked up whether I could use AS5 and people recommended MX4 instead xP


----------



## SteezyTN

But what about the EK paste? Is it good? Well... I know it's good, but does it stack up to AS5? AS5 is the only paste I've ever used


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> AS5 is not conductive. I'll edit with a link when I get to my desktop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> But what about the EK paste? Is it good? Well... I know it's good, but does it stack up to AS5? AS5 is the only paste I've ever used


I'm curious about this link. I've always had very good results with AS5. Hell, you can still get it at RadioShack. I used it to replace some OEM/stock TIM on my last GPU and it dropped my temps 5-10C on idle and load.


----------



## Azefore

Might want to make the jump from AS5, it's not a bad TIM but the EK paste, Prolimatech PK-1, and Shin Etsu (my favorite, G751 Masscool) are much more nicer to use simply because of the no cure time and also yielding better temperatures according to a couple round-ups (some people don't have good results with the G751 but I've always gotten the lowest from it).

There's many others as well that are better than I listed but I ditched my AS5 ~4 years ago.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Might want to make the jump from AS5, it's not a bad TIM but the EK paste, Prolimatech PK-1, and Shin Etsu (my favorite, G751 Masscool) are much more nicer to use simply because of the no cure time and also yielding better temperatures according to a couple round-ups (some people don't have good results with the G751 but I've always gotten the lowest from it).
> 
> There's many others as well that are better than I listed but I ditched my AS5 ~4 years ago.


Okay, so the EK paste is good enough? Cam I use that on my cpu too? I have the stuff that came with my CPU xSPC kit (K2 thermal paste, or whatever it's called), but is that good for the cpu? I used AS5 for the application, but I need to replace the block (I think I did a bad mount). I used up te last of my AS5 tube, so I'm all out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm curious about this link. I've always had very good results with AS5. Hell, you can still get it at RadioShack. I used it to replace some OEM/stock TIM on my last GPU and it dropped my temps 5-10C on idle and load.


They sell it at RadioShack? What the... Seriously? If they do sell it at my local one, I'll pick some up. I don't want to wait for 5 day delivery lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, so the EK paste is good enough? Cam I use that on my cpu too? I have the stuff that came with my CPU xSPC kit (K2 thermal paste, or whatever it's called), but is that good for the cpu? I used AS5 for the application, but I need to replace the block (I think I did a bad mount). I used up te last of my AS5 tube, so I'm all out.


Aye you can if you don't want to grab the AS5 from Radio shack, I'm currently using it temporarily for my 780 reference cooler and H100 as I get a new water cooling loop situated moving into an H440 case. Has been fine with temps as far as AIO and a reference coolers go... It's on the same level as Arctic MX-2/4 so you should be all good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, so the EK paste is good enough? Cam I use that on my cpu too? I have the stuff that came with my CPU xSPC kit (K2 thermal paste, or whatever it's called), but is that good for the cpu? I used AS5 for the application, but I need to replace the block (I think I did a bad mount). I used up te last of my AS5 tube, so I'm all out.
> They sell it at RadioShack? What the... Seriously? If they do sell it at my local one, I'll pick some up. I don't want to wait for 5 day delivery lol


Indeed. Ironically they sell it in a two-pad for $19.99 in a RadioShack branded packaging. They even have Ceramique 2. If my little town has it and has it in stock, I'd be willing to bet any other town does as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

MX-4 as it is non conductive requires no setting and is the best for its type is the paste of choice.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> MX-4 as it is non conductive requires no setting and is the best for its type is the paste of choice.


From what others are saying, is that the EK thermal paste is close to MK-4. I have only personally used AS5, but is the EK paste okay, and semi close to mx4?


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> For some reason the volts drop from 1.313 down to 1.213 as soon as FurMark starts to render. That's a pretty hefty drop isn't it?


My card at 1202 drops from 1.212v to about 1.15v which causes glitches during that test. With the LLC hack, I set the voltage to 1.83v and I it never drops under about 1.77v. The LLC hack was my only way of overclocking the card to 1202 wihout needing crazy voltage, and with the skyn3t BIOS of course.

My only problem with the LLC hack is that it does not work at Windows startup even if I put it in the startup folder and configure it to run as admin. I have to run it myself each time I start windows.


----------



## SgtRotty

hello, for a month or so ive had a second 780 added in for 2way sli. both cards are flashed with appropriate bios and my afterburner has the volt mod applied. do i need to add these settings lines on the second profile just like the first? i applied this to both profiles:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

my problem is ive got full control of memory for both cards, volts are adjustable on both cards up to 1.3, but when i try to adjust the core speed, neither move from default- 1006,1019 mhz. is it possible bf4 doesn't put a big enough load on the cards to get a higher frequency?


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Alright, new dilema. For those of you that were helping me before with clock speed issues on one of my 780's, it seems some of that was power related. I upgrade/updated my Enermax Revolution 1050w PSU (~5 years old) to a new EVGA Supernova 1300 G2, and now the clock speeds are steady. I've also added a third card to the mix, which was going to be used as an SLI placeholder for the second card if I send it back for RMA (and put back into triple SLI after returning)...
> 
> I'm able to hit 1306MHz on all three cards, rock solid no artifacts, at 1212 (auto-bumped to 1219 in Afterburner). I still have the temp difference in card 1 (best card) and card 3 (worst card), and card 3 is still first out of the radiator. At this point, the difference between card 1 and 3 is still between 13~17*C, but the new card is somewhat in between the two roughly 5*C hotter than the coolest card (card 1, which happens to be the last in the loop of 3 cards) and around 10*C cooler than card 3. The max temps in order of 3, 2, 1 (top card to bottom card) are 74, 65, 59 on the last test that I ran.
> 
> So the question is, do I manager with the hotter temps of the top card and keep the 1306MHz guaranteed clock, or do I RMA the card and roll the dice for a cooler card that might not clock as well? Option three would be to void the warranty and try re-seating/re-pasting the card, but I'm not sure I want to go that route...
> 
> Thoughts/opinions? I'm tempted to leave what I've got and deal with the warmer temps on the hot card...
> 
> Overclock (look at peaks, can't seem to screen cap while loaded)...
> 
> 
> Current loop setup (pump/res -> 1x120 rad -> CPU -> 3x120 rad -> card 3 -> card 2 -> card 1 -> pump/res)


Bump, anyone have an opinion? Are the B1 cards pretty much guarantee to hit 1300?


----------



## SgtRotty

Well i dont know the answer to your question as i am new . but i would like to know how you made your afterburner graph horizontal instead of vertical?

i also figured out my problem with the frequencies. apparently valley benchmark ramps up the clocks without issue! guess i finally have overkill for ultra preset bf4 at 1080!!


----------



## JaredC01

It's the pop out graph, with three columns set in settings.


----------



## SteezyTN

Dang it. There was a delay from performance pcs with the EK 780 backplates... My blocks and backplates are being shipped out today


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Bump, anyone have an opinion? Are the B1 cards pretty much guarantee to hit 1300?


There are no guarantees when it comes to the lottery BUT, I'd say your chances are better than average if I had to guess.


----------



## JaredC01

I'll see what they say in the RMA then. My new card is a Winbond BIOS chip with Hynix RAM, whole both the other cards are BD or something along those lines for the BIOS chip and Elpida RAM.

All the cards hit 7GHz effective on RAM easily and 1306MHz on core easily.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> I'll see what they say in the RMA then. My new card is a Winbond BIOS chip with Hynix RAM, whole both the other cards are BD or something along those lines for the BIOS chip and Elpida RAM.
> 
> All the cards hit 7GHz effective on RAM easily and 1306MHz on core easily.


You have to keep in mind that the heat from the two lower cards will travel up to the third so with that in mind...... I'd just keep them if they run fine and hit the clocks you want. My .02


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> You have to keep in mind that the heat from the two lower cards will travel up to the third so with that in mind...... I'd just keep them if they run fine and hit the clocks you want. My .02


Not on my water loop, the highest card gets the water first and carries it to the lower two cards.

The temp difference on the top and bottom cards stayed consistent with a third card... If it were airflow / air cooling related, the top card would run even hotter with the airflow cut off using the third card, and the extra heat from two cards below it.


----------



## AlDyer

What is the max safe voltage using PrecisionX? It goes up to 1.3v... I'm running the SC ACX. What clocks have you guys been getting out of the card?


----------



## Lab Rat

I recently installed a MSI GTX 780 in a cooled loop & having trouble overclocking.

I can add upto 200+ speed (MSI After burner) & get a good stable overclock, I also added 200 memory with it.

But everytime I add voltage & go for bigger speeds is slower than without the voltage.

Is this normal?

I am not complaining at the speed I got but as I got a water block would have liked to go faster.

Am I doing something wrong?

Anyone help appreciated.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> What is the max safe voltage using PrecisionX? It goes up to 1.3v... I'm running the SC ACX. What clocks have you guys been getting out of the card?


1.3 is fine for 24/7 under water with a full cover block. Wouldn't go past 1.212 if you're running air for 24/7.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I recently installed a MSI GTX 780 in a cooled loop & having trouble overclocking.
> 
> I can add upto 200+ speed (MSI After burner) & get a good stable overclock, I also added 200 memory with it.
> 
> But everytime I add voltage & go for bigger speeds is slower than without the voltage.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I am not complaining at the speed I got but as I got a water block would have liked to go faster.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Anyone help appreciated.


Are you running a custom bios or factory bios? What are your temps like?


----------



## erso44

So I flashed my GPU Bios and I have reached my 1200 Mhz (







yeah I know it´s less and boring....) on the core clock. That´s enough for me now.

My question is: How can I stop Vcore dropping?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I recently installed a MSI GTX 780 in a cooled loop & having trouble overclocking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I can add upto 200+ speed (MSI After burner) & get a good stable overclock, I also added 200 memory with it.
> 
> But everytime I add voltage & go for bigger speeds is slower than without the voltage.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I am not complaining at the speed I got but as I got a water block would have liked to go faster.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone help appreciated.


Aye liked asked previously have you flashed your bios yet (sounds like you did from description)? What block are you using?


----------



## Lab Rat

Factory.

I tried the flash guide but wouldn't recognize.

Block is a EK-FC780


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Bump, anyone have an opinion? Are the B1 cards pretty much guarantee to hit 1300?


...holy GOD how did you manage to reach 1306 Mhz on a single card????!!!!!!
I´m using 1212mV at 1200 Mhz but when I increase the core clock with +10Mhz it starts artifacting....


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> What are your temps like?


My temps are 40c with fans running high.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> 1.3 is fine for 24/7 under water with a full cover block. Wouldn't go past 1.212 if you're running air for 24/7.


Yeah figured as much. Decided to just go with a modest 1.2v and +100 core, +200 mem. The SC ACX comes with a nice factory OC anyway.


----------



## Lab Rat

Okay so I am guessing I need to flash the bios. Never had to do this in the past.

My trouble is I couldn't find a Skynet Bios to match. So gathered was not possible.

Bios Version 80.80.21.00.74

Scared of bricking my card too.


----------



## Blze001

I took the plunge and decided to try my hand at overclocking my 780... I think it's doing well, but my last overclocking experience was my HD7770... but it didn't like OC'ing much at all.



I'm a little confused, GPU-Z is saying my peak temp was 66c... does that seem oddly cold for a reference cooler OC to anyone else?

My current OC setting is 1050MHz core, 1750MHz memory.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Okay so I am guessing I need to flash the bios. Never had to do this in the past.
> 
> My trouble is I couldn't find a Skynet Bios to match. So gathered was not possible.
> 
> Bios Version 80.80.21.00.74
> 
> Scared of bricking my card too.


Don't necessarily have to but it'd help in many ways if you really want to push the card.

What model is your card? I know you said MSI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I took the plunge and decided to try my hand at overclocking my 780... I think it's doing well, but my last overclocking experience was my HD7770... but it didn't like OC'ing much at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused, GPU-Z is saying my peak temp was 66c... does that seem oddly cold for a reference cooler OC to anyone else?
> 
> My current OC setting is 1050MHz core, 1750MHz memory.


*1175 core clock is a pretty conservative speed so that'll explain your temperatures to a degree.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your CPU draws around 120W full load, your cards with our bios at 100% usage will draw 300W each, depending on the current leakage, (over 700W both cards) your power needs may come dangerously close to the PSU max wattage (Amazing Seasonic unit 900W capable) when overvolted beyond 1,212V!
> 
> [CPU]120W + [GPU's](300W base > 350W OV ) x2 + rest of system (+-) 50W
> Read my articles:
> 
> [...]
> HEAT KILLS!
> [...]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Very interesting read, thanks and +rep!
So with a reported ~142% the card might have even drawn scary 450W by itself, give or take. I can't really say if the temp readings in the loop are anywhere near accurate but still, things were getting close to the limit of the rad anyway with FurMark. In Firestrike the whole thing doesn't really exceed 100% so that's some whole other load level.
I still need to find some stable clocks but didn't get around to testing much the last days. After all I've read, at least rest assured I won't torch the whole thing with FurMark overnight. I'm crazy but not THAT much.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Don't necessarily have to but it'd help in many ways if you really want to push the card.
> 
> What model is your card? I know you said MSI.
> *1175 core clock is a pretty conservative speed so that'll explain your temperatures to a degree.


Hi Aze, thanks for taking the time..

Card is a MSI twin frozr


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Hi Aze, thanks for taking the time..
> 
> Card is a MSI twin frozr


Bios for you is in the R4 section, around half way down the list for the Twin Frozr IV B1, I'd wait to hear confirmation from Occam but it's there if you do want to take the plunge in time.


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> ...holy GOD how did you manage to reach 1306 Mhz on a single card????!!!!!!
> I´m using 1212mV at 1200 Mhz but when I increase the core clock with +10Mhz it starts artifacting....


Relatively easily really, the cards still had more to go, just didn't want to increase the voltage any more with a bad cooler.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Bios for you is in the R4 section, around half way down the list for the Twin Frozr IV B1, I'd wait to hear confirmation from Occam but it's there if you do want to take the plunge in time.


Okay thanks,

I have that rom, cept the bios version in the notes Version 80.80.21.00.1C is different from mine.Which is 80.80.21.00.74

And when I go to flash it. Says this warning message:

Warning: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (1462.2980)
does not match adaptor PCI Subsystem ID (1462.2981).

Am I freaking out?


----------



## Azefore

You can override it, sometimes it won't perfectly match from what I've seen from numerous cases on here but I wouldn't take a chance on that personally.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> You can override it, sometimes it won't perfectly match from what I've seen from numerous cases on here but I wouldn't take a chance on that personally.


Ah well, atleast I tried..

Typical I end up with the card that cant be flashed.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Ah well, atleast I tried..
> 
> Typical I end up with the card that cant be flashed.


No it's not that you can't flash it (you can flash any 780 afaik), but I just wouldn't risk overriding the mismatch with option 4 on my words alone. I know my card well enough and what I read here and that's about it.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> No it's not that you can't flash it (you can flash any 780 afaik), but I just wouldn't risk overriding the mismatch with option 4 on my words alone. I know my card well enough and what I read here and that's about it.


Okay Azefore, I will check back tomorrow see if anyone else adds anything..

Cheers for your help m8


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Bios for you is in the R4 section, around half way down the list for the Twin Frozr IV B1, I'd wait to hear confirmation from Occam but it's there if you do want to take the plunge in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks,
> 
> I have that rom, cept the bios version in the notes Version 80.80.21.00.1C is different from mine.Which is 80.80.21.00.74
> 
> And when I go to flash it. Says this warning message:
> 
> Warning: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (1462.2980)
> does not match adaptor PCI Subsystem ID (1462.2981).
> 
> Am I freaking out?
Click to expand...

that is the wrong bios. upload your original and I will give you a nice unlocking to play with.


----------



## flexinhard

Can someone give me the stock Windforce 3x bios. Upgraded to windows 8.1 and lost it on accident


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is the wrong bios. upload your original and I will give you a nice unlocking to play with.


Hi Dj,

I have uploaded the file here:

http://speedy.sh/U2CQK/1004.bin

Thanks for your help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> ...*holy GOD how did you manage to reach 1306 Mhz on a single card????!!!!!!*
> I´m using 1212mV at 1200 Mhz but when I increase the core clock with +10Mhz it starts artifacting....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Very interesting read, thanks and +rep!
> *So with a reported ~142% the card might have even drawn scary 450W by itself, give or take*. I can't really say if the temp readings in the loop are anywhere near accurate but still, things were getting close to the limit of the rad anyway with FurMark. In Firestrike the whole thing doesn't really exceed 100% so that's some whole other load level.
> I still need to find some stable clocks but didn't get around to testing much the last days. After all I've read, at least rest assured I won't torch the whole thing with FurMark overnight. I'm crazy but not THAT much.




1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*one card only, there were 2 in SLI at the same clocks and voltage










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexinhard*
> 
> Can someone give me the stock Windforce 3x bios. Upgraded to windows 8.1 and lost it on accident


 GTX780gigabytewindforceBios.zip 134k .zip file
 Version 80.80.31.00.0D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Hi Dj,
> I have uploaded the file here:
> http://speedy.sh/U2CQK/1004.bin
> Thanks for your help.


Here you go:

LabRatMSI780TwinFrozrIV.zip 26k .zip file


You have my flash guide and EZ3flash tool in my SIG for a easy flash procedure!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mosi

Heh, ok so it at least was around 420W which is a LOT









Say, what are your results on memory clocks? My take is, they can't really go that high because the volt mod only unlocks the GPU voltage and not the memory voltage.
So far this one here is hopefully kind of stable

But... 1.39V ? Jeez and here I thought 1.3 already was plenty


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Heh, ok so it at least was around 420W which is a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, what are your results on memory clocks? My take is, they can't really go that high because the volt mod only unlocks the GPU voltage and not the memory voltage.
> So far this one here is hopefully kind of stable
> 
> *But... 1.39V* ? Jeez and here I thought 1.3 already was plenty













Memory voltage controller cannot be accessed like the core, memory OC IMO is pointless in gaming, only for benching purposes!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## SteezyTN

WOW. I just tried the DSR feature from the new NVIDIA Drivers, and I am AMAZED. I'm so glad I went and stepped up to the 6GB variant. I used about 3.7GB in BF4 at 4K. My SLI setup defitnaly does justice







My waterblocks are coming on Saturday, but I accidently forgot to order my drain port part at the same time (those will come Monday-- So ill have to wait to install the blocks).


----------



## flexinhard

Thanks. I'm having trouble sli'ing my classified and windforce 780's. When the windforce is in the first slot i dont get display. When the classified is, the screen is really laggy as if my processor is failing. I have an 1000 watt power supply. Also when i configure sli, it tries to, asks to restart. When i do it says its still disabled.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexinhard*
> 
> Thanks. I'm having trouble sli'ing my classified and windforce 780's. When the windforce is in the first slot i dont get display. When the classified is, the screen is really laggy as if my processor is failing. I have an 1000 watt power supply. Also when i configure sli, it tries to, asks to restart. When i do it says its still disabled.


It's a bad idea to SLI different brands... especially a classified, that's a fully custom PCB, reaaally bad idea. It causes all sorts of problems, bios from two different cards conflicting etc.


----------



## flexinhard

Oh ok. Im selling the windforce for another classified anyway.


----------



## malmental

Waiting for GM210 but until then my 780 (even back on OEM BIOS) bangs away..


----------



## unix43

Gday Phellas. Forgive me for being lazy. I had a quick look at the first page where the Bios and info is located. I forgot which number bios I had on my GeForce 780 sc acx. V3 I think?.
Had Turbo Boost removed and voltage to 1.122.
Now just wondering I see a new bios but Boost clocks at a lower 900 and something.
Is their the same bios I have for the GeForce 780 sc acx with bios Version 80.10.3A.00.80 with more than 1.122v?. I just cant quite push 250mhz with 2.12v.
So again I'm sorry I cant find anything.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Waiting for GM210 but until then my 780 (even back on OEM BIOS) bangs away..


Same here, waiting for the big Maxwell, hopefully it'll be on the new 20/16nm manufacturing process


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Memory voltage controller cannot be accessed like the core, memory OC IMO is pointless in gaming, only for benching purposes!


Says the man who bumped the very same thing 594MHz up up up









Let's see if this

survives 99 runs of Metro LL.
I'll grab some sleep in the meantime and get the fire extinguisher tomorrow


----------



## JaredC01

For giggles I decided to see what my clocking card could manage on its own... It'll hit 1.4GHz @ 1.3v, but not without a bit of artifacting in Heaven. What I was a bit more impressed by, was the slightly-slower clock it manages @ 1.250v rock solid...





Sent my defective card back to Asus today, hopefully I'll get a quick turnaround, and a good card back. Would be nice if they all clocked as well as this one!


----------



## erso44

OccamRazer

can you help me pls?
I have followed your advice on the first page and flashed my bios.

power target is set to 150%
core clock is +194 (at +194 msi afterburner and gpu z are showing me 1188,9mhz but when I ad +1mhz (+195) I can see 1200,2 but than it starts artifacting....WHY ON EARTH







)
mem clock is +300
and voltage is now on Auto because the voltage are in games and in benchmark at 1,150V. So it doesn´t matter if I set the voltage to 1,212V or Auto. It stays between 0,8XX - 1,150 V....

I´m going mad because someone has reached 1400














i´m so jealous right now


----------



## JaredC01

Start by re-reading the front page.

1. Set your power target back down to 100%. If you max it out, you'll get some strange things happening (I know this from experience). You won't need more than 105~110% unless you're on water and pushing stupid-high volts.
2. Don't add frequency in 1MHz increments, do it in 13MHz increments as said in the beginning of the thread. That's probably your artifacting problem.
3. Set memory clock back to stock until you get the core frequency figured out.
4. Set voltage to stock until you start getting artifacting with higher core clocks.

Also, RE-READ THE FRONT PAGE! There's a lot of good info there.


----------



## erso44

deleted


----------



## erso44

Ok...the problem is the voltage.

I am not able to control it....wow. its always at 1162mV and thats the reason for artifactin above 1200.....


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> LabRatMSI780TwinFrozrIV.zip 26k .zip file
> 
> 
> You have my flash guide and EZ3flash tool in my SIG for a easy flash procedure!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi Razor, thanks for the rom. I tried to follow your guide:

1
2
3
4 said to flash type "y" ..
I rebooted.

Not sure if worked or not I have the ezflash up again & it says:

Current - version 80.80.21.00.74 ID:10DE:1004:1462:2981
GK110B - 2030021 (Normal Board)

Replace with - version 80.80.21.00.74 ID:10DE:1004:1462:2981
GK110B - 2030021 (Normal Board)

So the same bios?

I am totally clueless now lol.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Ok...the problem is the voltage.
> 
> I am not able to control it....wow. its always at 1162mV and thats the reason for artifactin above 1200.....


Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Hi Razor, thanks for the rom. I tried to follow your guide:
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4 said to flash type "y" ..
> I rebooted.
> Not sure if worked or not I have the ezflash up again & it says:
> Current - version 80.80.21.00.74 ID:10DE:1004:1462:2981
> GK110B - 2030021 (Normal Board)
> Replace with - version 80.80.21.00.74 ID:10DE:1004:1462:2981
> GK110B - 2030021 (Normal Board)
> So the same bios?
> I am totally clueless now lol.
> Any help appreciated.


Sure its the same bios, only its modded!








Open up GPUz, the boost must be the same as the GPU clock!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It's a bad idea to SLI different brands... especially a classified, that's a fully custom PCB, reaaally bad idea. It causes all sorts of problems, bios from two different cards conflicting etc.


I would like to correct this a little bit:

It's perfectly OK to SLI two different brands of reverence cards (I.e. OEM/Reference PNY, and OEM/Reference EVGA are perfectly OK in SLI). However, different OC versions should be paired with each other (I.e. a EVGA Classified and Gigabyte WF OC wouldn't be a great idea). An EVGA ACX and ACX SC would be OK even, but the SC would always downclock itself to the normal ACX.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure its the same bios, only its modded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open up GPUz, the boost must be the same as the GPU clock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Nope is different.


----------



## djthrottleboi

lol occam got it.


----------



## matthew3041230

Got 2919 in valley this run...let's. see what it has left...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Jesus.. I hit the lottery on this one 780 Posieden... 1493 on the core, and didnt' touch any voltages.. I have not tested memory yet.. give me a little bit of time, and i Bring you screen shots... This is insane....
> 
> her is a quick shot where I was on Valley...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows.. I may be over reacting.. but it's my first time on Team Green in years... Is that a fairly standard clock for the 780 series in general?
> 
> Matthew


Sorry to break it to you, but it's not running at 1493. Valley always shows it higher. When I run mine at stock (1097 at boost), valley always shows it at 1304. Download GPU-Z or hwinfo64, and it will show it correctly.


----------



## matthew3041230

Ohh okay...Cool...Ima delete that then. Thanks...Lemme get legit info then.

Tbh.. I am completely new on the 780's as far as what is a high clock on core/mem... been on Red team a while, just came from dual 7970 Lightings OC/BE editions.

I can say one thing.. this single 780 Posieden is extremely powerful. I have two of them.. but putting the fitting on, the tube collapsed on one with hardly ANY torque at all.. so sadly.. I must/will be returning them. I found some 980 Strix's that I am going to pick up.. but for now, gonna run this one and see what's under the hood. What have your ran yours at to see what it has? Just the norm benches?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Ohh okay...Cool...Ima delete that then. Thanks...Lemme get legit info then.
> 
> Tbh.. I am completely new on the 780's as far as what is a high clock on core/mem... been on Red team a while, just came from dual 7970 Lightings OC/BE editions.
> 
> I can say one thing.. this single 780 Posieden is extremely powerful. I have two of them.. but putting the fitting on, the tube collapsed on one with hardly ANY torque at all.. so sadly.. I must/will be returning them. I found some 980 Strix's that I am going to pick up.. but for now, gonna run this one and see what's under the hood. What have your ran yours at to see what it has? Just the norm benches?


Don't get me wrong, but I COULD be wrong. I've just noticed that valley always has more than what GPU-Z and PX shows. Anyways, I have two 6GB 780's, and I'm on air (GPU blocks are coming this Saturday







). Max stable with 1.2v is 1189 (SLI is always low MHz-- not sure why as I can get 1202 with each card installed seperately). But with 1.212v I can get up to 1228. When I install my waterblocks, I'm going to try and get them to 1300


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi*
> 
> Let's see if this
> 
> survives 99 runs of Metro LL.


Aaaaand it did indeed


----------



## matthew3041230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, but I COULD be wrong. I've just noticed that valley always has more than what GPU-Z and PX shows. Anyways, I have two 6GB 780's, and I'm on air (GPU blocks are coming this Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Max stable with 1.2v is 1189 (SLI is always low MHz-- not sure why as I can get 1202 with each card installed seperately). But with 1.212v I can get up to 1228. When I install my waterblocks, I'm going to try and get them to 1300


Yes, I figured out that valley Shows more than it should......but, this single card and my set up isn't to bad..cracking 30,000 in 720p catzilla. 1320ish is most I'm getting stable at 1168v. Gonna see if any left in tank.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Nope is different.


It did not flash at all! You will hear a sound when the bios finishes to flash!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthew3041230*
> 
> Ohh okay...Cool...Ima delete that then. Thanks...Lemme get legit info then.
> Tbh.. I am completely new on the 780's as far as what is a high clock on core/mem... been on Red team a while, just came from dual 7970 Lightings OC/BE editions.
> I can say one thing.. this single 780 Posieden is extremely powerful. I have two of them.. but putting the fitting on, the tube collapsed on one with hardly ANY torque at all.. so sadly.. I must/will be returning them. I found some 980 Strix's that I am going to pick up.. but for now, gonna run this one and see what's under the hood. What have your ran yours at to see what it has? Just the norm benches?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, but I COULD be wrong. I've just noticed that valley always has more than what GPU-Z and PX shows. Anyways, I have two 6GB 780's, and I'm on air (GPU blocks are coming this Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Max stable with 1.2v is 1189 (SLI is always low MHz-- not sure why as I can get 1202 with each card installed seperately). But with 1.212v I can get up to 1228. When I install my waterblocks, I'm going to try and get them to 1300


Valley reads the boost clock and not the actual set core clock, a modded bios fixes the issue!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## erso44

deleted.


----------



## AlDyer

How much of an OC improvement would I see with the LLC mod and Skynet's BIOS on an ACX SC on air? It is kind of tempting to try to push the card further, I admit.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It did not flash at all! You will hear a sound when the bios finishes to flash!


I tried Ezflash again, it bleeps but doesnt flash.

I tried it in nvflash & I get this mismatch error:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Am I the only one still making mods for RAGE?


----------



## benjamen50

I gave up on my faulty Gigabyte GTX 780's I replaced my 2x 780s like 3 times. So I'm just going to get 2x GTX 970s.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I gave up on my faulty Gigabyte GTX 780's I replaced my 2x 780s like 3 times. So I'm just going to get 2x GTX 970s.


Gigabyte GPU's generally suck at least they did on the 700 series, a lot of them being DOA, or really high unstable overclocks out of the box causing TDR's etc. The new 900 series Gigabyte cards aren't all that bad though, one of the best atm.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

So my 780 has decided to start making a grinding/clicking sound and the retailer that I bought it from are refusing to deal with a replacement so I'm waiting to hear back from Asus. Wish me luck.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> So my 780 has decided to start making a grinding/clicking sound and the retailer that I bought it from are refusing to deal with a replacement so I'm waiting to hear back from Asus. Wish me luck.


All 3 of mine do that. Coil whine I think.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

It's not coil whine. When my fan speed goes above 50% it starts and gets louder and faster the higher the % and that's sat at the desktop manually setting the speed. I don't hear it at lower % because my case fans block it out. Tested that by unplugging all fans, setting psu to eco mode and unplugging h100i pump so only the graphics card could be heard.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> It's not coil whine. When my fan speed goes above 50% it starts and gets louder and faster the higher the % and that's sat at the desktop manually setting the speed. I don't hear it at lower % because my case fans block it out. Tested that by unplugging all fans, setting psu to eco mode and unplugging h100i pump so only the graphics card could be heard.


Man that sucks. Hopefully they'll get you taken care of quickly.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Man that sucks. Hopefully they'll get you taken care of quickly.


Thanks. Annoyed that the retailer won't do anything though. It's only 5 months old as well.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Thanks. Annoyed that the retailer won't do anything though. It's only 5 months old as well.


They won't do anything because it's past 30 days (which is what I'm assuming is there policy). Even with Amazon and newegg. The company that sold you it will lose a big profit off of it. it would probably be a different story if it was a couple dollars worth of an item. Just send it to ASUS.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> They won't do anything because it's past 30 days (which is what I'm assuming is there policy). Even with Amazon and newegg. The company that sold you it will lose a big profit off of it. it would probably be a different story if it was a couple dollars worth of an item. Just send it to ASUS.


Not sure what their policy is to be honest. Just popped up saying that I had to go to Asus when I went to rma using their site. This is the only retailer that I have had this happen. Amazon replaced a faulty motherboard 7 months after purchase, ebuyer have replaced a graphics card 3 months after. Maybe I've just been lucky. Anyway I'll see how I get on with Asus.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Not sure what their policy is to be honest. Just popped up saying that I had to go to Asus when I went to rma using their site. This is the only retailer that I have had this happen. Amazon replaced a faulty motherboard 7 months after purchase, ebuyer have replaced a graphics card 3 months after. Maybe I've just been lucky. Anyway I'll see how I get on with Asus.


I do agree, because Amazon replaced my Maximus VI Hero 4 months after I bought it. It really depends on the product. But I'm guessing you paid close to $500 for your 780 5 months ago. That's a huge purchase, so that's possibly why they wound exchange it. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I do agree, because Amazon replaced my Maximus VI Hero 4 months after I bought it. It really depends on the product. But I'm guessing you paid close to $500 for your 780 5 months ago. That's a huge purchase, so that's possibly why they wound exchange it. Where did you purchase it?


Paid £375 for it from Dabs.com. I work in retail and we offer a one year return to store for everything, even items that are over £1000.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> So my 780 has decided to start making a grinding/clicking sound and the retailer that I bought it from are refusing to deal with a replacement so I'm waiting to hear back from Asus. Wish me luck.


buy a new one if you have to go through a rma as you wopnt get anything good back.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> buy a new one if you have to go through a rma as you wopnt get anything good back.


Haha ? that's what I'm thinking. Might just send it for rma and buy a 970/980 that's not ASUS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> buy a new one if you have to go through a rma as you wopnt get anything good back.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ? that's what I'm thinking. Might just send it for rma and buy a 970/980 that's not ASUS.
Click to expand...

Then you can sell it on ebay saying you got it from Asus RMA rofl. That means it probably doesn't work but it might.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Then you can sell it on ebay saying you got it from Asus RMA rofl. That means it probably doesn't work but it might.


Haha ? I take it you've had a bad experience with them in the past.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Then you can sell it on ebay saying you got it from Asus RMA rofl. That means it probably doesn't work but it might.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ? I take it you've had a bad experience with them in the past.
Click to expand...

Multiple. I just got their asus z97 deluxe nfc/wlc and it died after a week and the replacement was DOA so i went back to Gigabyte.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Multiple. I just got their asus z97 deluxe nfc/wlc and it died after a week and the replacement was DOA so i went back to Gigabyte.


That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I've only had 2 faulty Asus products. This one and a GTX 670. The 670 was replaced by the retailer so I haven't had to deal with Asus directly yet. Not looking forward to it to be honest.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Multiple. I just got their asus z97 deluxe nfc/wlc and it died after a week and the replacement was DOA so i went back to Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I've only had 2 faulty Asus products. This one and a GTX 670. The 670 was replaced by the retailer so I haven't had to deal with Asus directly yet. Not looking forward to it to be honest.
Click to expand...

lol i bought thei p8z77 v deluxe and it booted one time and died and i rma 3 times with it repeating that and then they replaced it with a mobo that lasted a week before it died. rofl. never again. sold the mobo to somebody who knew how to fix it. from Asus rma team of course. funny thing is it works for him


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I tried Ezflash again, it bleeps but doesnt flash.
> 
> I tried it in nvflash & I get this mismatch error:


Guys is there anything I can do?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Guys is there anything I can do?


Since other people have chimed in I can only tell you that I myself did the override for my card as well when I flashed and have had no problems flashing back and then flashing again.

If that's the bios from Occam just the other day you should be good.


----------



## Belkov

A question:

Do you think it is worth it to change my GB GTX 780 OC with... let's say... GB GTX 970 G1? As i see it, the difference at 1080p is negligible...


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> A question:
> 
> Do you think it is worth it to change my GB GTX 780 OC with... let's say... GB GTX 970 G1? As i see it, the difference at 1080p is negligible...


No. If for some reason your 780 isn't cutting it anymore, wait for gk210 to come out to entertain an upgrade. Just my two cents


----------



## Belkov

Yes i think so too. I am asking only because the price of gtx 780 is droping down so seriously...


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Yes i think so too. I am asking only because the price of gtx 780 is droping down so seriously...


It'll come back up. As parts become end of life the price drops but as stock runs out the price rises again


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> It'll come back up. As parts become end of life the price drops but as stock runs out the price rises again


In Germany 287 € ^^


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Yes i think so too. I am asking only because the price of gtx 780 is droping down so seriously...


if you are looking for a return on investment (ROI), as the saying goes, "the cow is already out of the barn."

imho as a 780 owner, there is nothing attractive about a 970. here in the states the prices are slightly higher than a 780 so you really won't be gaining much anyhow. the voltage is locked down ( here read the Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware thread) and OCs poorly in comparison - no reference design means third party power designs that have caused a lot of coil whine complaints.

no thanks. fortunately i still had a few days on EVGA's step up and have been _patiently waiting_ for a 980 for over a month now. tbh, i wouldn't have done that had not the 780 prices dropped like a lead balloon.









c'mon GM200/210!


----------



## Accursed Entity

Yeah that's why I went with the 780's, I'm gonna upgrade for the next series.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Had a response back from Asus:



Guess I need to get in contact with Dabs.com again and show them this email.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Had a response back from Asus:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I need to get in contact with Dabs.com again and show them this email.


Many ASUS employees don't know anything. I went through like 6 people regarding the warranty on my PB278Q monitor, and out of 6 people, only two gave me the same (but wrong) answer. I Was only given the correct answer once.

I have never heard of a reseller giving the full warranty of a product (is it 3 years for an asus GPU?). Normally it's just 30 days. I would try and call them, or create another ticket


----------



## brandotip

In all my time in the PC community I've never experienced Dabs.com.... and is not what I expected. lol

Anyways... just wondering what 1440p monitors y'all are using with your SINGLE 780's... I'm looking for an monitor/gpu upgrade path that can leverage my current 780 but really shine when gk210/200 rolls around. I am currently using an underwhelming ASUS VS247H-P (23.6" 1080p). Defintiley looking for bigger screen and more pixels... don't mind if I need to use lower graphical settings for 6 months or so to stay under 3gb of vram usage


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> In all my time in the PC community I've never experienced Dabs.com.... and is not what I expected. lol
> 
> Anyways... just wondering what 1440p monitors y'all are using with your SINGLE 780's... I'm looking for an monitor/gpu upgrade path that can leverage my current 780 but really shine when gk210/200 rolls around. I am currently using an underwhelming ASUS VS247H-P (23.6" 1080p). Defintiley looking for bigger screen and more pixels... don't mind if I need to use lower graphical settings for 6 months or so to stay under 3gb of vram usage


lol i just want a card that can handle surround in single card setup.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> In all my time in the PC community I've never experienced Dabs.com.... and is not what I expected. lol
> 
> Anyways... just wondering what 1440p monitors y'all are using with your SINGLE 780's... I'm looking for an monitor/gpu upgrade path that can leverage my current 780 but really shine when gk210/200 rolls around. I am currently using an underwhelming ASUS VS247H-P (23.6" 1080p). Defintiley looking for bigger screen and more pixels... don't mind if I need to use lower graphical settings for 6 months or so to stay under 3gb of vram usage


Can't go wrong with a QNIX QX2710LED. Single 780 will be fine for a while plus the picture quality is great compared to 1080p.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> In all my time in the PC community I've never experienced Dabs.com.... and is not what I expected. lol
> 
> Anyways... just wondering what 1440p monitors y'all are using with your SINGLE 780's... I'm looking for an monitor/gpu upgrade path that can leverage my current 780 but really shine when gk210/200 rolls around. I am currently using an underwhelming ASUS VS247H-P (23.6" 1080p). Defintiley looking for bigger screen and more pixels... don't mind if I need to use lower graphical settings for 6 months or so to stay under 3gb of vram usage


Glad I got two 6gb cards haha.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Glad I got two 6gb cards haha.


I'm not concerned about the vram.. I'm asking more about a quality 1440p monitor that people have enjoyed using with their gtx 780's. The qnix's look great but so do the Shimians... I just don't want to regret going 1440p without gsync, but also regret doing that over 4k gsync or some type of IPS or mava panel.

I had the vg258qe and the increased refresh rate was amazing in all applications and games, but the picture was terrible and just like my current 140$ Asus.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I'm not concerned about the vram.. I'm asking more about a quality 1440p monitor that people have enjoyed using with their gtx 780's. The qnix's look great but so do the Shimians... I just don't want to regret going 1440p without gsync, but also regret doing that over 4k gsync or some type of IPS or mava panel.
> 
> I had the vg258qe and the increased refresh rate was amazing in all applications and games, but the picture was terrible and just like my current 140$ Asus.


Oh I know. Just mentioning that I'm glad I did because now I won't be vram limited. I used DSR, and I hit about 3.7 in bf4 at 4k with max settings. That's the only game I've tried because i took down my loop while I wait for my gpu blocks.

But anyways, I use an ASUS PB278Q. Great monitor for a single 780. I have two 780's, and the monitor compliments it very much!


----------



## looniam

if anyone likes monkeys, go to the Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - GPUz Test Build and you'll see a lot of:



we have it good *here* . . . just saying


----------



## norrinradd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> In all my time in the PC community I've never experienced Dabs.com.... and is not what I expected. lol
> 
> Anyways... just wondering what 1440p monitors y'all are using with your SINGLE 780's... I'm looking for an monitor/gpu upgrade path that can leverage my current 780 but really shine when gk210/200 rolls around. I am currently using an underwhelming ASUS VS247H-P (23.6" 1080p). Defintiley looking for bigger screen and more pixels... don't mind if I need to use lower graphical settings for 6 months or so to stay under 3gb of vram usage


I also use an Asus PB278Q.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if anyone likes monkeys, go to the Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - GPUz Test Build and you'll see a lot of:
> 
> 
> 
> we have it good *here* . . . just saying


poor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






will be without cards soon. money wasted as those guys are arguing and fighting and not working together.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Oh I know. Just mentioning that I'm glad I did because now I won't be vram limited. I used DSR, and I hit about 3.7 in bf4 at 4k with max settings. That's the only game I've tried because i took down my loop while I wait for my gpu blocks.
> 
> But anyways, I use an ASUS PB278Q. Great monitor for a single 780. I have two 780's, and the monitor compliments it very much!


When using DSR ( which at 4x would consistently crash my Metro LL benchmark in the last scene of the 3rd run (3/3 runs) specifically; and AB showed NO anomalies and the Video driver never even crashed!) in BF4, did you turn off all other AA? Also what other games do you play?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norrinradd*
> 
> I also use an Asus PB278Q.


What games do you play?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> When using DSR ( which at 4x would consistently crash my Metro LL benchmark in the last scene of the 3rd run (3/3 runs) specifically; and AB showed NO anomalies and the Video driver never even crashed!) in BF4, did you turn off all other AA? Also what other games do you play?
> What games do you play?


No, I was testing it maxed out and had 4xmsaa. This was like 10 minutes before I took my loop down. My 780 waterblocks are coming today, but I won't install until tomorrow or Thursday.

But I mainly play FPS. BF4, tomb raider, COD, Crysis, Metro, etc...


----------



## Accursed Entity

I'm using the PB278Q, 1440p work perfectly for my 780's, I tested Crysis 3(4x although does not need it) and Metro LL Benchmark, all smooth.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> will be without cards soon. money wasted as those guys are arguing and fighting and not working together.


ikr. i had a few days left to step up and jumped on getting a 980 when one of the _wonder brothers_© found someone to bypassed flashing sigs but after seeing all the discord there i am really considering picking up another 780 and mauling everything @1080 with 4x DSR.

edit: 6 weeks and still waiting on the step up que.


----------



## SteezyTN

I paid a little less than $1100 for my two 6GB 780's (step up and used off ebay). I sold one to a friend, but decided to keep it. When it was "technically" sold, I almost sold the other one on eBay. All for a 980. But since I have 6gb cards, I'll be backed up even at 4k resolutions. Of course the 980 is better, but isn't worth the upgrade, even with a 3gb 780


----------



## Lab Rat

Well I am not having much luck with my modded flash, although thanks for the efforts to the guys who helped me.

My last option is to try & find another stock bios, as maybe mine is corrupted & the reason why I am not able to flash properly.

If anyone knows where I can get hold of a stock MSI twin frozr bios would appreciate.

Cheers.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Well I am not having much luck with my modded flash, although thanks for the efforts to the guys who helped me.
> 
> My last option is to try & find another stock bios, as maybe mine is corrupted & the reason why I am not able to flash properly.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get hold of a stock MSI twin frozr bios would appreciate.
> 
> Cheers.


Did you not save/back up your original bios from the card using gpu-z?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Well I am not having much luck with my modded flash, although thanks for the efforts to the guys who helped me.
> 
> My last option is to try & find another stock bios, as maybe mine is corrupted & the reason why I am not able to flash properly.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get hold of a stock MSI twin frozr bios would appreciate.
> 
> Cheers.


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=

but can't tell you which one of the TF dated, 06/03, 06/27 or 07/11


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Did you not save/back up your original bios from the card using gpu-z?


Yes I have the original, but am going on the idea maybe that is corrupt, as is the only thing left I can think of as to why it wont install the modded versions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> 
> but can't tell you which one of the TF dated, 06/03, 06/27 or 07/11


Thanks,mine isnt there.

(80.80.21.00.74)

There is this one: 80.80.21.00.75 wonder what would happen if I try to install?


----------



## mtbiker033

hey guys I made a mistake and "refreshed" my windows 8.1 to get out of a safe mode loop (fail) and now am setting everything back up. My cards are flashed and I reinstalled afterburner but I noticed my Power Target slider is gone and I have a shader clock slider (?):



I'm going back through the OP to see if I missed something but I can't seem to figure out what it is, any ideas?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Thanks,mine isnt there.
> 
> (80.80.21.00.74)
> 
> There is this one: 80.80.21.00.75 wonder what would happen if I try to install?


oh, i though you meant "just" the TF and not the gaming.

i highly doubt you'll have an issue, they all have the same clock speeds and later versions may have tweaked . . . .boost better((?) taking a guess)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> will be without cards soon. money wasted as those guys are arguing and fighting and not working together.
> 
> 
> 
> ikr. i had a few days left to step up and jumped on getting a 980 when one of the _wonder brothers_© found someone to bypassed flashing sigs but after seeing all the discord there i am really considering picking up another 780 and mauling everything @1080 with 4x DSR.
> 
> edit: 6 weeks and still waiting on the step up que.
Click to expand...

lol i was looking at it and they are competeing so hard somebody will come with the leading edge tech that will fry the cards lol.


----------



## jleslie246

Reluctantly I went back to factory bios (Hydro copper bios actually) due to some stability issues that developed in one of my 780's. The best OC I can get, 12205 on 3DMark Fire Strike, is surprisingly not to far from my custom bios OC I got a year ago, 12324 on 3DMark Fire Strike.

Here is a pic (link) of all my settings: http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/e984e93c_bench.jpeg

Im happy with the new Precision X 16.


----------



## SteezyTN

My waterblocks came today for my 6GB 780's


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> hey guys I made a mistake and "refreshed" my windows 8.1 to get out of a safe mode loop (fail) and now am setting everything back up. My cards are flashed and I reinstalled afterburner but I noticed my Power Target slider is gone and I have a shader clock slider (?):
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back through the OP to see if I missed something but I can't seem to figure out what it is, any ideas?


That is an old skin: (Legacy MSI Afterburner Skin), change it in: Settings > User Interface > User interface skinning properties, to: Any other than "Legacy"
Legacy skins can interfere in usual AB commands!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh, i though you meant "just" the TF and not the gaming.
> 
> i highly doubt you'll have an issue, they all have the same clock speeds and later versions may have tweaked . . . .boost better((?) taking a guess)


The only possible difference maybe.. mine says "lite edition" on box.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That is an old skin: (Legacy MSI Afterburner Skin), change it in: Settings > User Interface > User interface skinning properties, to: Any other than "Legacy"
> Legacy skins can interfere in usual AB commands!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


once again you saved me!! thank you so much!! you were absolutely correct!!


----------



## brandotip

Hey @OccamRazor, what effect on gameplay/benching does maxing out your vram have? I've been playing around in my hangar in Star Citizen and even at medium/high I regularly use 2.7gb - 3.061gb vram. The only reference I can easily find on the matter is this 



, but I dont know if he is 100% correct. I don't see an effect on my fps necessarily, but textures do pop in gradually over time (granted the lod's in this pre-alpha state are basically non-existent).
My current config is a 3770k @ 4.8ghz, ref 780 @ 1320mhz and 3gb vram @ 7ghz.

Care to comment? I feel like this question could help a bunch of other people to when deciding how long to keep their 3gb 780's


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> The only possible difference maybe.. mine says "lite edition" on box.


i looked back to see your posts here and have a question:

have you been able to flash ANY bios at all? do you always get a subsystem error?

ok, that was 2 . . .


----------



## erso44

...I read the tutorial again an I have no solution....hmm...
I guess it´s an unhelpable issue.

this makes me so sad and sick...I love my gtx...


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i looked back to see your posts here and have a question:
> 
> have you been able to flash ANY bios at all? do you always get a subsystem error?
> 
> ok, that was 2 . . .


I thought I had initially, but then noticed boost was different..

But once I established that, and started getting the errors.. I tried going back to my original that I had already created in Ezflash & it seem to work.

So yes but no...not sure.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I thought I had initially, but then noticed boost was different..
> 
> But once I established that, and started getting the errors.. I tried going back to my original that I had already created in Ezflash & it seem to work.
> 
> So yes but no...not sure.


well, what does GPU-Z tell ya?


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, what does GPU-Z tell ya?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*


Un modded.


----------



## Peet1

Sup peeps,

so i flashed my 780 Superjetstream with the Jetstream Skynet Bios, via a win 98 boot stick. Everything went just glorious. Thanks for the Bios and the Tut.

I couldn't find any infos about, how a save 24/7 voltage and clock speed would look like for a 24/7 overclock?

I could get my card to 1241/7000 mhz in Valley until it started to artifact, didn't wanted to push the Vram further because it started to smell kinda smoky. The artifacting came from the chip clock, Temps are ok(?!) with 71 degrees at 80% Fan speed. Custom Fan Profile.

The power target went over 106% and clock started to fluctuate when i started to reach 1200mhz, with the stock bios, that's why i needed the mod Bios.

I am asking myself if the VRMs are build solid enough on them Palits Superjetstreams and/or could the smell come from some overlapping thermal pad.

Ps: I never went over 1.212 Voltage and never changed the Voltage from the memory. Vram is Hynix. Right now i have 1150/6500 @ 1.16v for 24/7 but it still keeps smelling kinda smoky.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Un modded.


ok, sorry for being dense. so you were never able to flash and now you want to reflash the stock bios because you think its flonky?

am i with you?

on a side note to all:

has the 348.xx drivers been crashing while gaming w/OCing?


----------



## lukeluke

So I have 3 780s, water cooled, and a 5960x, running surround (3 x 1080). But in games (I've mostly been playing AC4) I've almost never seen all 3 GPUs running at 100% load (they're usually each at 50% or even lower). And frame rates almost never get up to 60 FPS (usually around 40). Sometimes one of the CPU cores is at 100% but not always, and even when it's not, I don't seem to get 60FPS. Sometimes the VRAM is close to full, but not always, and when it is, some of that may be cache. Temps obviously aren't a problem (33C).

What gives? I don't know what the bottleneck could be.

Doesn't make sense that my GPUs are just taking a nap when I'm not getting very good framerates.

The framerate seems the same whether I run at max settings or mess around with lowering them.


----------



## Pikaru

Have you tried wiping the drivers with DDU and then reinstalling? Is AC4 optimized for SLI?


----------



## DesmoLocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> (I've mostly been playing AC4).


I found your bottleneck. Another terrible console port.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I was just filling up my loop, and I got a massive leak. It was coming from my GPU's. I have two EK-FC780 GTX Ti (All black - acetal) and I'm using the Dual Parallel Terminal. Took out the cards, and water was leaking like crazy. It got all in my cards (not that bad- I have backplates), and leaked a little down my motherboard. I will let them dry out a little, and reinstall them tomorrow. I really hope I didn't break my two 780's







It was mainly leaking from the terminal and where the blocks were connected. Before I install them into the loop, I will add some extra tubing and leak test it before. Wish me luck!


----------



## blackhole2013

Wow thats what makes me sacred about me making a water setup and just stick with my H90 ...


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, sorry for being dense. so you were never able to flash and now you want to reflash the stock bios because you think its flonky?
> 
> am i with you?


Well I read this on a "PCI Block corrupted nvflash" thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giac*
> 
> nah it doesnt. in any case i figured out the problem: the TPU bios repository has corrupted bioses! flashed the ref one from another site easy.


So am thinking this could be my problem yes.

I also read that GPUZ doesnt make a proper backup. Maybe that is the problem.

Edit: This definitely seems to be the cause.

So not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Crash-Over

which revision is right now

Unbenannt.jpg 420k .jpg file


----------



## Lab Rat

I solved the problem.

Dj Throttle made a mod from my back up rom & flashed just fine.

Moral of story I guess is dont use GPUZ for a back up.

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I solved the problem.
> 
> Dj Throttle made a mod from my back up rom & flashed just fine.
> 
> Moral of story I guess is dont use GPUZ for a back up.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys!


if you want give occam that backup bios and he can mod it as well. Its basically the same thing but he uses hex


----------



## Lab Rat

Im not sure my messages are getting sent to Occam.


----------



## erso44

is there any difference between flashing bios under win7 cmd or creating a bootable flashusbstick?


----------



## unix43

As I asked a week ago with no reply. Ill give it a go one last time.
Is their a way to get past 1.212v on the 80.10.3A.00.80 bios?. Why is that such a question that doesn't constitute a reply?.
Thanks.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unix43*
> 
> As I asked a week ago with no reply. Ill give it a go one last time.
> Is their a way to get past 1.212v on the 80.10.3A.00.80 bios?. Why is that such a question that doesn't constitute a reply?.
> Thanks.


did you read everything on the first page?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I solved the problem.
> 
> Dj Throttle made a mod from my back up rom & flashed just fine.
> 
> Moral of story I guess is dont use GPUZ for a back up.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys!
> 
> 
> 
> if you want give occam that backup bios and he can mod it as well. Its basically the same thing but he uses hex
Click to expand...

glad you got it sorted lab rat and +1 to DJ for helping out!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I solved the problem.
> 
> Dj Throttle made a mod from my back up rom & flashed just fine.
> 
> Moral of story I guess is dont use GPUZ for a back up.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys!
> 
> 
> 
> if you want give occam that backup bios and he can mod it as well. Its basically the same thing but he uses hex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad you got it sorted lab rat and +1 to DJ for helping out!
Click to expand...

i just crashed really hard woke up and i was laying on the floor.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i just crashed really hard woke up and i was laying on the floor.


put your damn seat belt on man.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i just crashed really hard woke up and i was laying on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> put your damn seat belt on man.
Click to expand...

lol i benen up for a couple days with no sleep working on my rig.


----------



## looniam

i freakin love it!

nothing like some sleep derivation from time to time.

where's the coffee?! need sugar!!.

*now where in the hell is that heatsink???*

oh . . . . its in my hand . . . . .


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i benen up for a couple days with no sleep working on my rig.


What have you been upto or is that personal?

I know you mentioned something about a reinstall earlier..


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unix43*
> 
> As I asked a week ago with no reply. Ill give it a go one last time.
> Is their a way to get past 1.212v on the 80.10.3A.00.80 bios?. Why is that such a question that doesn't constitute a reply?.
> Thanks.


You can get to 1.3 with newest version of precision X. That's all I use now on stock bios. runs great


----------



## VeerK

Hey guys, just a quick question:

At stock bios, one of my 780s (EVGA ACX SC) boosts to 1097 MHz, gets 113 fps in Bioshock 1080p DDof, 9538 firestrike.
At stock bios, the other 780 (EVGA Ref SC) boosts to 1097 MHz but gets 108 fps in Bioshock 1080p DDof, 9301 firestrike.

Is it possible that at the same clockspeed, two 780s would perform so differently because of a different cooler? ACX has 73.2 ASIC, Ref has 72.8 ASIC.

Thanks, just curious!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question:
> 
> At stock bios, one of my 780s (EVGA ACX SC) boosts to 1097 MHz, gets 113 fps in Bioshock 1080p DDof, 9538 firestrike.
> At stock bios, the other 780 (EVGA Ref SC) boosts to 1097 MHz but gets 108 fps in Bioshock 1080p DDof, 9301 firestrike.
> 
> Is it possible that at the same clockspeed, two 780s would perform so differently because of a different cooler? ACX has 73.2 ASIC, Ref has 72.8 ASIC.
> 
> Thanks, just curious!


Don't quote me, but I believe the high clock speed will get lowered to the lower clock speed? They are basically the same card, just different coolers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i freakin love it!
> 
> nothing like some sleep derivation from time to time.
> 
> where's the coffee?! need sugar!!.
> 
> *now where in the hell is that heatsink???*
> 
> oh . . . . its in my hand . . . . .


lol my kingpin cooler is my pillow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i benen up for a couple days with no sleep working on my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been upto or is that personal?
> 
> I know you mentioned something about a reinstall earlier..
Click to expand...

lol working on rebuilding the tripleboot setup. OS'es I currently have are windows 7 ultimate and 8.1 pro and Steamos(well debian wheezy converted to steam's os. the installer suxx so i pulled up the repo and went crazy.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question:
> 
> At stock bios, one of my 780s (EVGA ACX SC) boosts to 1097 MHz, gets 113 fps in Bioshock 1080p DDof, 9538 firestrike.
> At stock bios, the other 780 (EVGA Ref SC) boosts to 1097 MHz but gets 108 fps in Bioshock 1080p DDof, 9301 firestrike.
> 
> Is it possible that at the same clockspeed, two 780s would perform so differently because of a different cooler? ACX has 73.2 ASIC, Ref has 72.8 ASIC.
> 
> Thanks, just curious!


are both those core speeds _consistent_?

afaik, the lower asic would still hit the same clock speed but takes more voltage, which leads me to ask the temps of each card.
a bit higher voltage would have it generate a bit more heat, hitting the temp target and lowering the clock speed.


----------



## emsj86

Question I was gonna use a software to update all my pc drivers. My question is will this effect my bios flash I did on my gtx 780. (I'm unsure bc technically I beeline I'm changing my drivers during the flash process, I maybe wrong so that's why I'm asking thank you)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Question I was gonna use a software to update all my pc drivers. My question is will this effect my bios flash I did on my gtx 780. (I'm unsure bc technically I beeline I'm changing my drivers during the flash process, I maybe wrong so that's why I'm asking thank you)


driver changes from the nvidia driver might affect how effective your performance is but its generally improving the score by a little bit or a slight decrease and you never even notice. So yes its safe to upgrade.


----------



## emsj86

The reason I ask is three times in this month my computer screen has gone black and just restarted. Event viewer shows 0x116. Which after googling says it's a video tdr error (display error). That usually is with the gpu. So it days to update all drivers and chip drivers.i wonder if anyone else has this problem ever


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> The reason I ask is three times in this month my computer screen has gone black and just restarted. Event viewer shows 0x116. Which after googling says it's a display error. That usually is with the gpu. So it days to update all drivers and chip drivers.


then it should fix that issue.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are both those core speeds _consistent_?
> 
> afaik, the lower asic would still hit the same clock speed but takes more voltage, which leads me to ask the temps of each card.
> a bit higher voltage would have it generate a bit more heat, hitting the temp target and lowering the clock speed.


Keep in mind this is on stock bios, no overclocking or overvolting and both topping out at 1.15 V according to GPUZ. Both hit 80, although I can't actually recall when I saw 84 and 82, probably when I had them in SLI. So I guess it is possible that the reference one is just downclocking due to heat, thus explaining the lower scores. I'll check back in once I swap coolers and take notes.


----------



## SteezyTN

The new drivers update (the one the included DSR) mustve given a performance boost. I'm running my 6GB 780's (2-way) on firestrike, and I'm getting a 16,000 score. My cards are clocked at 1202 and 7000mem (1.2v) and under water. Very glad I kept my cards. Wasn't worth the $400 loss to get two 980's (from upgrading, and the loss made in selling them-- if that makes sense... I paid about $1100 for both my cards, and two 980's are about $1300 after tax. I would have probably lost $400 from what I would make on my 780's.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Keep in mind this is on stock bios, no overclocking or overvolting and both topping out at 1.15 V according to GPUZ. Both hit 80, although I can't actually recall when I saw 84 and 82, probably when I had them in SLI. So I guess it is possible that the reference one is just downclocking due to heat, thus explaining the lower scores. I'll check back in once I swap coolers and take notes.


GPU-Z sensors will show max or min and some current. i really don't think its as reliable or responsive as afterburner - which also shows a better history graph IMO. plus using the OSD will give you real time speeds that may be missed.

*AND* you can set a fan profile to keep those temps down









afterburner - its not just for overclocking


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The new drivers update (the one the included DSR) mustve given a performance boost. I'm running my 6GB 780's (2-way) on firestrike, and I'm getting a 16,000 score. My cards are clocked at 1202 and 7000mem (1.2v) and under water. Very glad I kept my cards. Wasn't worth the $400 loss to get two 980's (from upgrading, and the loss made in selling them-- if that makes sense... I paid about $1100 for both my cards, and two 980's are about $1300 after tax. I would have probably lost $400 from what I would make on my 780's.


I'm actually comparing a run I did on my ACX from September to the Ref run from a few days ago. I guess it is possible that the reference one is boosting to 1097 and then downclocking due to heat, I'll confirm in a while after I do some more scientific testing. I'm in the process of swapping my ACX coolers for Reference ones due to airflow and heat, so one is Ref and the other ACX, but when I ran them in SLI I got a score of 14345 on Firestrike, purely stock settings.

You definitely made the right call IMO, I see no reason to have jumped from 3GB 780s to 4GB 980s, let alone from 6GB ones. The price to performance increase wouldn't justify the expense, plus we all know that this is baby Maxwell. If you were running an old GK104 based model or lower I could understand jumping to the 970, the 980 I just never liked other than the cooler. I bought both 780s brand new for a ridiculously low price that I won't share for fear of getting beaten up lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GPU-Z sensors will show max or min and some current. i really don't think its as reliable or responsive as afterburner - which also shows a better history graph IMO. plus using the OSD will give you real time speeds that may be missed.
> 
> *AND* you can set a fan profile to keep those temps down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afterburner - its not just for overclocking


I was using afterburner to monitor the temps and speeds, I don't think I scrolled down to view voltage though. I used to use Skyn3t BIOS until that Windows update caused insane crashes in OS because it wasn't compatible with Skyn3t. I got really busy and never checked back to see if there was a new one, so I've been stocking it up since then. I have some time this weekend where I'll finally be able to get down to the details.


----------



## Accursed Entity

I don't see a point in jumping to 980's when we have 780's... I'd better wait for the next one.


----------



## Lab Rat

I think ive done alright out of this card.

Managed to get it to 1242mhz clock & 1852mhz memory stable.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I don't see a point in jumping to 980's when we have 780's... I'd better wait for the next one.


Definitely no point to upgrade to the new series they don't give more than 10% performance from GK110 plus no new features, they only reason nvidia put out the new cards was the October and November games (Hey Ubi







), here in greece the 980 start at 689 euros (like 780 at the beginning) in 6 months the price will be below 470 euros, its nvidia marketing the last years. The only good was the 970 but for what??? 1% faster than 780 and 60 euros less







.


----------



## AlDyer

Okay so I have a 780 ACX SC. Which Skyn3t bios version should I get?

EDIT: Also do I really need to flash a BIOS to reach 1.3v in AB? Nvidia is a slightly annoying experience to say the least when you have to flash a BIOS just to get past their ridiculously low limitations.

Oh and my BIOS # is: 80.80.31.00.80


----------



## Klocek001

Is 780 OC 6GB Strix for 360 USD a good deal ? as far as I know it performs close to 780Ti, but the price is lower.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Is 780 OC 6GB Strix for 360 USD a good deal ? as far as I know it performs close to 780Ti, but the price is lower.


For the 6GB models... YES IT IS. I got my EVGA 6GB from the EVGA Step Up program, and for my second one, it cost me $480 on eBay (the seller gave me a very good deal). Now, the 6GB cards are selling for more than $500 on eBay. Definitely get it


----------



## AlDyer

Does anyone have a SC ACX with 80.80.31.00.80 BIOS? I am clueless as to which BIOS I should flash, because SC ACX isn't listed and my BIOS version isn't listed either.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> For the 6GB models... YES IT IS. I got my EVGA 6GB from the EVGA Step Up program, and for my second one, it cost me $480 on eBay (the seller gave me a very good deal). Now, the 6GB cards are selling for more than $500 on eBay. Definitely get it


crap, I just found out the seller doesn't have the original package nor the receipt, there goes my warranty.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Does anyone have a SC ACX with 80.80.31.00.80 BIOS? I am clueless as to which BIOS I should flash, because SC ACX isn't listed and my BIOS version isn't listed either.


the "vanilla" ACX-rev4 (for B1 chip) is fine.

edit: belay that i just looked and my stock BIOS was 80.80.31.00*.82* i don't think its a problem if it goes flonky just reflash your saved BIOS. you will save it first, right?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the "vanilla" ACX-rev4 (for B1 chip) is fine.


Thanks, you're a life saver. +REP


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the "vanilla" ACX-rev4 (for B1 chip) is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you're a life saver. +REP
Click to expand...

check my edit.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> crap, I just found out the seller doesn't have the original package nor the receipt, there goes my warranty.


one of the main reason I stick with EVGA is because of their warranty. All they need is the card, and the warranty sticker on the back of the card.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> check my edit.


Yeah I saved the BIOS and the flash worked, thanks.


----------



## AlDyer

Nevermind, I derped.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I finally got my 6GB 780's underwater, and I'm noticing I can overclock higher (same voltage) than I was able to on air. On air, I can only reach 1189 (1.2v), but I can get 1215 on water... Maybe higher. Is this normal? Does temperature affect how high I can go?


----------



## evo161

my GTX980 set 1480 boost clock and bench Unigine Heaven , Firestrike , 3DMark11 all time stable , bu when I playing Shadow of Mordor , give error and gpu reset to default clok , why ?


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo161*
> 
> my GTX980 set 1480 boost clock and bench Unigine Heaven , Firestrike , 3DMark11 all time stable , bu when I playing Shadow of Mordor , give error and gpu reset to default clok , why ?


What's stable in benching is not always stable for game play. That's why you're getting crashes and clock resets.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally got my 6GB 780's underwater, and I'm noticing I can overclock higher (same voltage) than I was able to on air. On air, I can only reach 1189 (1.2v), but I can get 1215 on water... Maybe higher. Is this normal? Does temperature affect how high I can go?


Looks about right, but if you're running full cover blocks then bump the voltage up to 1.3 and run with it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yeah I saved the BIOS and the flash worked, thanks.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Looks about right, but if you're running full cover blocks then bump the voltage up to 1.3 and run with it.


I am running full cover EK blocks, and I absolutely love them. Have yet to see 45c on both of my 6GB 780's. The only thing holding me back is the wattage coming from the cards. I have an 860w PSU (CORSAIR AX860), and the most I can probably get is 1.25 (The most im willing to go)


----------



## SteezyTN

Just out of curiosity guys... Like most of you know, I have two EVGA GTX 780 6GB SC cards in SLI. I have the EK-FC780 GTX Ti waterblocks attached to them, but I'm scared about the warranty if I flash my bios-- meaning that if they are flashed (and I'm running at 1.25-1.3v), and somehow my cards break... like any warranty issue. If they are flashed, and something like that happens, will I lose my warranty with EVGA on the card, permanently.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally got my 6GB 780's underwater, and I'm noticing I can overclock higher (same voltage) than I was able to on air. On air, I can only reach 1189 (1.2v), but I can get 1215 on water... Maybe higher. Is this normal? Does temperature affect how high I can go?


Oh, i am curious what kind of clock i can achieve on water. My card is absolutely stable with 1250 mhz for the core on air.


----------



## scubadiver59

What's the best driver for folding these days? 327.33? 340.52? 344.11?

I'm getting too many conflicting responses when asking.


----------



## AlDyer

On GPU-Z it shows my voltage to be 1.212 after maxing out the slider in AB (without volt mod, because it didn't work for me) so should I just use PrecisionX to reach 1.24?


----------



## Maris1

Hello! Can someone help me, please?

I'm totally noob when it comes to BIOS flashing and so on... I have an ASUS GTX 780 DCII OC. I want to get rid of that turbo boost and get more from the GPU. There are several skynet BIOSes - rev1, rev2... AFAIK, I need the latest rev4. Ok, that's clear now, but now about the flashing. I need the nvflash, right? What command I must write there to flash it? I saw a video on YT where jayztwocents wrote "-4 -5 -6..." but in the first post where's written about nvflash there's more commands that can be used and I don't know which ones to use. I don't want to brick my card. Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> Hello! Can someone help me, please?
> 
> I'm totally noob when it comes to BIOS flashing and so on... I have an ASUS GTX 780 DCII OC. I want to get rid of that turbo boost and get more from the GPU. There are several skynet BIOSes - rev1, rev2... AFAIK, I need the latest rev4. Ok, that's clear now, but now about the flashing. I need the nvflash, right? What command I must write there to flash it? I saw a video on YT where jayztwocents wrote "-4 -5 -6..." but in the first post where's written about nvflash there's more commands that can be used and I don't know which ones to use. I don't want to brick my card. Thanks!


use occamrazors ezflash on page 1


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> Hello! Can someone help me, please?
> 
> I'm totally noob when it comes to BIOS flashing and so on... I have an ASUS GTX 780 DCII OC. I want to get rid of that turbo boost and get more from the GPU. There are several skynet BIOSes - rev1, rev2... AFAIK, I need the latest rev4. Ok, that's clear now, but now about the flashing. I need the nvflash, right? What command I must write there to flash it? I saw a video on YT where jayztwocents wrote "-4 -5 -6..." but in the first post where's written about nvflash there's more commands that can be used and I don't know which ones to use. I don't want to brick my card. Thanks!


Read page 1 by OccamRazor and You may want to see this guide by jonny30bass...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> Hello! Can someone help me, please?
> 
> I'm totally noob when it comes to BIOS flashing and so on... I have an ASUS GTX 780 DCII OC. I want to get rid of that turbo boost and get more from the GPU. There are several skynet BIOSes - rev1, rev2... AFAIK, I need the latest rev4. Ok, that's clear now, but now about the flashing. I need the nvflash, right? What command I must write there to flash it? I saw a video on YT where jayztwocents wrote "-4 -5 -6..." but in the first post where's written about nvflash there's more commands that can be used and I don't know which ones to use. I don't want to brick my card. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Read page 1 by OccamRazor and You may want to see this guide by jonny30bass...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
Click to expand...

eh let him use ezflash. he puts the bios in the same folder and renames it to x.rom it makes easy as 1-2-3.


----------



## uaedroid

Sure.


----------



## Belkov

By the way, do the skyn3t team bioses unlock the voltage? I use one made just for me, but the max voltage limit left 1.2V.


----------



## Maris1

Thanks guys! You are the best!








Downloaded the tool here and everything works great.


----------



## Maris1

But is there a difference if you flash with "nvflash -6 x.rom" instead of "nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom" <-- I flashed with this.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> Thanks guys! You are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded the tool here and everything works great.


perfect. I figured that was better as it backs up your bios and you cant mess it up.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> What's the best driver for folding these days? 327.33? 340.52? 344.11?
> 
> I'm getting too many conflicting responses when asking.


driver will perform differently not only in games but also in relation to OCing. right now i am running 340.82; a DEV driver i got off of guru3d with cuda modded back in. any of the 344.xx (.11, .14 and .48) seemed to screw up my overclocks in games. but i haven't had time to test so i just went back to best known *for me*.

in other words *YMMV*.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> What's the best driver for folding these days? 327.33? 340.52? 344.11?
> 
> I'm getting too many conflicting responses when asking.


335 seems to be the one i found to be very stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> What's the best driver for folding these days? 327.33? 340.52? 344.11?
> 
> I'm getting too many conflicting responses when asking.
> 
> 
> 
> driver will perform differently not only in games but also in relation to OCing. right now i am running 340.82; a DEV driver i got off of guru3d with cuda modded back in. any of the 344.xx (.11, .14 and .48) seemed to screw up my overclocks in games. but i haven't had time to test so i just went back to best known *for me*.
> 
> in other words *YMMV*.
Click to expand...

whatever they did to enhance performance in 337 brought a ton of problems.


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey Guys, i am using a Inno 3d Ichill Black 780 and i am on skyn3t bios. But now i want to upgrade to Windows 8.1 update from Windows 7! And as i read skyn3t bios ist not working since the update. Does anybody have a solution to the Problem? Or can anybody tell my the best ways to oc from stock?

Greetings Iskaa


----------



## lexlutha111384

HEY EVERYONE, I WAS ON THE FENCE ABOUT SELLING MY 780 AND GETTING A 980, BUT I SAID SCREW IT AND WENT WITH SLI 780'S AND COULDNT BE HAPPIER. Check it out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> HEY EVERYONE, I WAS ON THE FENCE ABOUT SELLING MY 780 AND GETTING A 980, BUT I SAID SCREW IT AND WENT WITH SLI 780'S AND COULDNT BE HAPPIER. Check it out.


I hope you dont bios mod those as they have no room to breath.The 980 wouldn't have been so bad when you have limited space. they stay cooler and use less power for their specs.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> What's the best driver *for folding these days?* 327.33? 340.52? 344.11?
> 
> I'm getting too many conflicting responses when asking.


oopps i missed the folding part . .derp.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> whatever they did to enhance performance in 337 brought a ton of problems.


i think i still had my 570 as main GPU then. though i go through drivers like a $2 hooker goes through "customers" at a biker rally.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> What's the best driver *for folding these days?* 327.33? 340.52? 344.11?
> 
> I'm getting too many conflicting responses when asking.
> 
> 
> 
> oopps i missed the folding part . .derp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> whatever they did to enhance performance in 337 brought a ton of problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think i still had my 570 as main GPU then. though i go through drivers like a $2 hooker goes through "customers" at a biker rally.
Click to expand...

lolz. The drivers have all sucked one way or another after 314. every 4 drivers are stable now and everything else is random where it might work and it might not. At this rate the linux drivers dont look so bad.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Actually to my suprise im not getting any difference in temps than i was with one. Gotta love the reference coolers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Actually to my suprise im not getting any difference in temps than i was with one. Gotta love the reference coolers.


coolbeans. mod away. as long as they stay cool. water is a great investment though.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> *coolbeans*. mod away. as long as they stay cool. water is a great investment though.


Wow, you must be OLD!!









That phrase is one of my favorites, and to think it originated in the 60s and early 70s.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> *coolbeans*. mod away. as long as they stay cool. water is a great investment though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you must be OLD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That phrase is one of my favorites, and to think it originated in the 60s and early 70s.
Click to expand...

nope 26.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope 26.


I use that phrase sometimes and I'm 19 rofl


----------



## lexlutha111384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope 26.


hahaha i thought that u meant that saying originated in 1926! duuuhhhh


----------



## VeerK

Is there an easy fix for stuttering in SLI? Even games like L4D2 hitch (feels like I'm skipping a frame even though I'm getting 60 fps). Games tested include ACIVBF BF3 l4d2.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Is there an easy fix for stuttering in SLI? Even games like L4D2 hitch (feels like I'm skipping a frame even though I'm getting 60 fps). Games tested include ACIVBF BF3 l4d2.


go back to driver 335.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope 26.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i thought that u meant that saying originated in 1926! duuuhhhh
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Wow, you must be OLD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That phrase is one of my favorites, and to think it originated in the 60s and early 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> nope 26.
Click to expand...

Well, I've been saying "coolbeans" for over 40 years now. It's just that you don't hear it too often from the younger generation, just from us old farts!!


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go back to driver 335.
> lol


Really? That sucks, I wanted to test out the dsr mode :/.

Is there a consensus on what causes stuttering? At first I thought it was my hdd, then I put l4d2 on my ssd and it was still hitching. I have no problem dipping hours into nailing what it is specifically, it's just seriously annoying that even bf3 is stuttering when I can run that over 120 fps on just one 780.

I have HPET disabled of course. I'd rather not have to dip money into that Acer 4k Gsync monitor since I'm still holding out for some IGZO/IPS one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go back to driver 335.
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That sucks, I wanted to test out the dsr mode :/.
> 
> Is there a consensus on what causes stuttering? At first I thought it was my hdd, then I put l4d2 on my ssd and it was still hitching. I have no problem dipping hours into nailing what it is specifically, it's just seriously annoying that even bf3 is stuttering when I can run that over 120 fps on just one 780.
> 
> I have HPET disabled of course. I'd rather not have to dip money into that Acer 4k Gsync monitor since I'm still holding out for some IGZO/IPS one.
Click to expand...

Its the driver. lots of people with newer driver and sli are having issues. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/786728/geforce-drivers/-official-nvidia-344-60-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-4-14-/ then again all drivers after 335 have issues.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its the driver. lots of people with newer driver and sli are having issues. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/786728/geforce-drivers/-official-nvidia-344-60-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-4-14-/ then again all drivers after 335 have issues.


335 it is, thanks buddy!


----------



## SteezyTN

I may definitely get a 4k monitor (regardless of it being TN) I ran my two 6GB 780's at 4K using DSR, and my cards did an excellent job, even at max settings







also tried 5120x2880, and I must say it did very well on that too


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its the driver. lots of people with newer driver and sli are having issues. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/786728/geforce-drivers/-official-nvidia-344-60-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-4-14-/ then again all drivers after 335 have issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 335 it is, thanks buddy!
Click to expand...

no problem.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, I've been saying "coolbeans" for over 40 years now. It's just that you don't hear it too often from the younger generation, just from us old farts!!


My Wife and I say cool beans all the time and we're both 26. I think I heard my Grandfather say it when I was very young and it just stuck.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, I've been saying "coolbeans" for over 40 years now. It's just that you don't hear it too often from the younger generation, just from us old farts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife and I say cool beans all the time and we're both 26. I think I heard my Grandfather say it when I was very young and it just stuck.
Click to expand...

i just like beans.


----------



## SgtRotty

For me, the latest driver on bf4 has vsync problems. I made a user.cfg file with gametime.maxvariablefps and capped at 59.94 fps. Smooth as butter with 344.60!


----------



## VeerK

Djthrottleboi was right, the drivers were crap. I rolled back to 335.23 and everything was smoothe as butter except for the fact that my second 780 wasn't even being used at 50%.


----------



## Lab Rat

Anyone do me a mod from my back up rom?


----------



## erso44

so can anybody tell me pls if it´s normal after flashing when gpu voltage drops down under fullload??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> so can anybody tell me pls if it´s normal after flashing when gpu voltage drops down under fullload??


no but then again drivers are dodgey so they might be the cause.


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> so can anybody tell me pls if it´s normal after flashing when gpu voltage drops down under fullload??


This happened with me as well and I don't really know why. I have to use the LLC hack to fix that.


----------



## wanako

So I got myself a 980 and gave my good ol' 780 one last run of 3DMark 11 and FireStrike.

That was like, the very most i can get out of it:
P13710 on 3DMark 11

and

10239 on FireStrike


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> so can anybody tell me pls if it´s normal after flashing when gpu voltage drops down under fullload??
> 
> 
> 
> This happened with me as well and I don't really know why. *I have to use the LLC hack to fix that*.
Click to expand...


----------



## brandotip

Best I've bee able to get Firestrike with my single 780... 10842


----------



## Devil Inc

Just installed 2 Gigabyte Windforce GHz Edition 780s to replace my 270X. I've not sure scored a 2635 in Heaven, I'm thinking I should be able to do better based on the score charts posted the forum.

I see 3DMark and FireStrike brought up quite a bit, I suppose I will look into getting these on my PC.


----------



## Versa

I wonder if 2 780s would run 4k w/o AA just fine? I rather pick up another 780 or else wait till Big Max drops


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> I wonder if 2 780s would run 4k w/o AA just fine? I rather pick up another 780 or else wait till Big Max drops


You'll be fine. I use DSR to 4k, and I got excellent FPS with no AA. I have the 6GB cards, but it doesn't go above 3GB. If I add AA, I can use like 3.5-4


----------



## Artistar

Top GTX is showing 78' when playing a game......too hot or OK: I thought up to 80' is fine....?


----------



## wanako

If anyone is interested in another 780, I've got one for sale here.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Top GTX is showing 78' when playing a game......too hot or OK: I thought up to 80' is fine....?


IIRC, these cards can handle more than 80. Those temps shouldn't be anything to be concerned about. You can always set a fan curve if you're not personally comfortable with those temps.


----------



## pez

Hate to make this right after my other post, but I figured this is worthy of a thread bump.

A few of you helped me by recommending some PSUs that I could look for in hopes to SLI my card in the future. Welp, I pulled the trigger today on a full modular unit that was recommended to me. I think even at $130 it's a stellar deal, and $110 AMIR is even better. Linked our Online Deals thread to give credit where credit is due. Thought I'd pass it along







.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524602/newegg-shellshocker-seasonic-x-1250-1250w-gold-psu-99-amir


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> IIRC, these cards can handle more than 80. Those temps shouldn't be anything to be concerned about. You can always set a fan curve if you're not personally comfortable with those temps.


I sought information via Google prior to your response but figured Pez, you deserved a Rep!







Indeed, 80' isn't anything to worry about: it indicates on Nvidia own website that max temp should be 95'! not that I'm going to go above 85.......


----------



## pez

I'm the same way. The ACX cooler has been an absolute dream for me on everything (stock SC OC). With the default fan curve (which is dead silent) it keeps it at 80 or below in all games. I agree that 85 seems like a good limit, as when I saw 90 on my last GPU in BF4, I said no way that's gonna fly, and reseated with a better TIM lol.


----------



## mtbiker033

well I finally was able to get an ROG Swift and finally my 780's are doing some nice work! (had 120hz samsung 1080p before and it was no challenge).

it's totally amazing!


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well I finally was able to get an ROG Swift and finally my 780's are doing some nice work! (had 120hz samsung 1080p before and it was no challenge).
> 
> it's totally amazing!


Nice one.

What about for non gaming stuff?

I been pondering, might wait for sales.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> What about for non gaming stuff?
> 
> I been pondering, might wait for sales.


I have been using it for standard use as I normally did before and other than having more real estate due to the higher resolution it's great!

gaming is just unbelievable, and I was used to 120hz 1080p and this is so much better.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hate to make this right after my other post, but I figured this is worthy of a thread bump.
> 
> A few of you helped me by recommending some PSUs that I could look for in hopes to SLI my card in the future. Welp, I pulled the trigger today on a full modular unit that was recommended to me. I think even at $130 it's a stellar deal, and $110 AMIR is even better. Linked our Online Deals thread to give credit where credit is due. Thought I'd pass it along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1524602/newegg-shellshocker-seasonic-x-1250-1250w-gold-psu-99-amir


Tapatalk wouldn't let me edit after I accidentally hit the wrong button. Anyways. I happened to be one of the few that snagged one of these up. When it arrives I should be able to really start pushing my system as far as OC'ing goes. YAY!


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


Ok sir, I´ll try it later...and than I´ll share with you my solutions....hope it´ll work!









Are you using a water cooling system?


----------



## erso44

hello,

after I have reuninstalled and installed windows 7 again my gtx voltage was suprasingly stable! I don´t now why! What ever...I tested new OC settings and set my TDP up to 125%....than something unexpected happend. My system restarted








...so guess why^^

..I have a 700W beQuiet power supply unit so my "beast" was so thirsty that the power supply unit couldn´t handle with









Well, that was fore me a lesson about "which psu should I get next time"









First of all, I need to change my psu... I will get the evga supernova 1200 w. Than I will continue overclocking.

Ah...you guys are all the time talking about "just increase your voltage when it starts artifacting" ....mhh it doesn´t dissolved my problem. The voltage are stable now! ( few days ago I cried because of voltage dropping..haha) But It starts artifacting again at 1,21 volts with 1202 mhz (+13 mhz step by step).

I have installed the LLC hack...

...so what should I do? I´m really unsatisfied and sad. please don´t tell me that I have a bad chip








I´m searching seriosly for different options and for the "catalyst" of this problem.

Do you guys want to help me? Pls give me an advice!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> hello,
> 
> after I have reuninstalled and installed windows 7 again my gtx voltage was suprasingly stable! I don´t now why! What ever...I tested new OC settings and set my TDP up to 125%....than something unexpected happend. My system restarted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so guess why^^
> 
> ..I have a 700W beQuiet power supply unit so my "beast" was so thirsty that the power supply unit couldn´t handle with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was fore me a lesson about "which psu should I get next time"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I need to change my psu... I will get the evga supernova 1200 w. Than I will continue overclocking.
> 
> Ah...you guys are all the time talking about "just increase your voltage when it starts artifacting" ....mhh it doesn´t dissolved my problem. The voltage are stable now! ( few days ago I cried because of voltage dropping..haha) But It starts artifacting again at 1,21 volts with 1202 mhz (+13 mhz step by step).
> 
> I have installed the LLC hack...
> 
> ...so what should I do? I´m really unsatisfied and sad. please don´t tell me that I have a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m searching seriosly for different options and for the "catalyst" of this problem.
> 
> Do you guys want to help me? Pls give me an advice!


a couple of questions if you could please:

which bequiet model do you have?
several 700 watt models have a 12v multi-rail system, which is fine and all that, but could lead to a problem of two pci-e power connections being on the same rail. if so, try swapping the 8 pin to a different connection on the PSU.

also a 1200 watt psu for a single card is waaaaayyy overkill. i have a evga supernova 750 g2 and have had no problem with it.









the second one is have you done the afterburner config to increase the voltage over 12,12?


Spoiler: in OP (condensed)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:
> 
> 
> 
> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> 
> 
> if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
> Quote:






1202 @ "stock" voltage isn't bad. i struggled to get much past 1100! i have bumped my voltage to 1.200 but is actually 1.225 (with a small spike to 1.231) to game/bench around 1150 to 1163 in most games - except far cry3. OCing past 1100, no matter how much voltage, causes the driver to reset.









so i don't think you ought to be too upset.


----------



## looniam

excuse me for posting to a thread that i started but . . .

GEFORCE ICAFE 344.47 DRIVER (MFAA? -kepler too??)


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> excuse me for posting to a thread that i started but . . .
> 
> GEFORCE ICAFE 344.47 DRIVER (MFAA? -kepler too??)


I won't try it since I can't get stutter free SLI on anything post 335, but can you try it on some known games Nvidia claimed would benefit from MFAA? I would love to have MFAA and DSR on GK110 as well.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I won't try it since I can't get stutter free SLI on anything post 335, but can you try it on some known games Nvidia claimed would benefit from MFAA? I would love to have MFAA and DSR on GK110 as well.


the thread on guru3D shows the indicator working in a few dx11 games
COD BlackOps2 and COD Ghosts

and i myself see it enabled in Far Cry 3. however i really can't tell a difference with what "testing" i have done; enabling it in the game profile in inspector, changing MSAA options while looking at "stuff" then shutting down the game - disabling MFAA then trying to remember what it looked like when i start the game again.

not a very good manner, is it?









i am a far . .a _far cry_* from being a "screenshot professional"

*yeah, i couldn't help myself


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> a couple of questions if you could please:
> 
> which bequiet model do you have?
> 
> *STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 700W*
> 
> several 700 watt models have a 12v multi-rail system, which is fine and all that, but could lead to a problem of two pci-e power connections being on the same rail. if so, try swapping the 8 pin to a different connection on the PSU.
> 
> also a 1200 watt psu for a single card is waaaaayyy overkill. i have a evga supernova 750 g2 and have had no problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second one is have you done the afterburner config to increase the voltage over 12,12?
> 
> *Well, I think I don´t need to do it again because I testet my gtx with 1202 mhz @ 1,212V and 1,300V (of course for a short time!) and at booth voltages it startet to artifact again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s almost unbelievable...
> And my card is air cooled, so I can hit without the msi ab mod 1,212 volt very stable*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in OP (condensed)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:
> 
> 
> 
> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> 
> 
> if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1202 @ "stock" voltage isn't bad.
> 
> *No, Sir. I´m not running my gtx with 1202 mhz @ stock voltage. I´m running it actually @ 1,150 v (stock) with 1150 mhz*
> 
> i struggled to get much past 1100! i have bumped my voltage to 1.200 but is actually 1.225 (with a small spike to 1.231) to game/bench around 1150 to 1163 in most games - except far cry3. OCing past 1100, no matter how much voltage, causes the driver to reset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i don't think you ought to be too upset.
Click to expand...

uhmm... I need to think.
First I will change the cables at the PSU...but I expect that nothing will change.

I´m suspecting something different...
Could it be possible that the chips on the backside of my gtx are getting to hot because (not of the voltage!) of the high clock?
Okey...I need to search for the architecture of this card. I suspect that some chips are getting right at 1202 mhz (and not at 1188mhz) too hot even gpu z shows me a core clock below 70 degrees.
Yeah this sounds crazy but I just need to know it so there for I´ll put my hand on the backside.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 700W


ok, that has two 18 amp rails and two 20 amp rails
http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/525

theoretically, the motherboard (24 pin) and cpu (4+4 pin) ought to have it's own rail. assuming its an 18 amp rail; that leaves one 18 amp and the two 20 amp rails for gpu(s) AND hard drives (sata) or fan controller(s) if needed (molex). ideally the 18 am rail would be for sata/molex leaving the two 20 amps for gpu(s) but you probably figured that - i am sorry i don't think you're stupid - just making sure we talking/knowing the same.

so with four (6+2) connections you may be using two (6+2) on the same rail. the 240 watts (20*12) ought to be enough but you may be pulling more than that.
EDIT:
if you're getting ~105% TDP (315 watts) you are. (315-75[pci-e slot]=240)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> No, Sir. I´m not running my gtx with 1202 mhz @ stock voltage. I´m running it actually @ 1,150 v (stock) with 1150 mhz
> Well, I think I don´t need to do it again because I testet my gtx with 1202 mhz @ 1,212V and 1,300V (of course for a short time!) and at booth voltages it startet to artifact again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That´s almost unbelievable...
> And my card is air cooled, so I can hit without the msi ab mod 1,212 volt very stable.
> uhmm... I need to think.
> First I will change the cables at the PSU...but I expect that nothing will change.


by "stock" i mean any voltage 1.212 or below - what can be done without modding bios or afterburner.
changing the cable will stop the shutdowns and artifacting _can be caused_ by the card not getting enough power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I´m suspecting something different...
> Could it be possible that the chips on the backside of my gtx are getting to hot because (not of the voltage!) of the high clock?
> Okey...I need to search for the architecture of this card. I suspect that some chips are getting right at 1202 mhz (and not at 1188mhz) too hot even gpu z shows me a core clock below 70 degrees.
> Yeah this sounds crazy but I just need to know it so there for I´ll put my hand on the backside.


i touch the backside of my card









it gets hot . .making sure you touch metal to ground yourself and discharge any ESD before doing so.









hope any of this helped.


----------



## erso44

20141116_020551.jpg 1437k .jpg file

Quote:


> so with four (6+2) connections you may be using two (6+2) on the same rail. the 240 watts (20*12) ought to be enough but you may be pulling more than that.


I think I have connected the psu correctly to the input.
look at the picture which I have attached.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I think I have connected the psu correctly to the input.
> look at the picture which I have attached.


the connection is fine but what i believe is causing a problem is that _both of them are from the same 12 volt rail._

here are the cabling specs of the 800 straight power modular - same PSU manufacturer/platform:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=399

though i'll have to correct myself from before; the cpu is on its' own (12V2) and the motherboard and sata/molex share the same (12V1)


----------



## sauronnikko

Hey, guys, does anyone have a stock BIOS for EVGA 780 GTX SC ACX 6GB, version 80.80.58.00.82? Thanks


----------



## ggp759

i have the backup i did before the flash but dont know how to attach it here


----------



## Maris1

Hello! So currently I'm using the skyn3t's vBIOS rev 4 for my GTX 780 DC2OC. I'm learning some modding now and have many questions about things that display in the KBT. Sorry but I just want to know why they're set like that







Thanks!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Skyn3t said that rev 4 BIOS for my card has disabled boost, 1.212v unlocked, fan Idle 20%, power target 500W and so on.

1. Why the boost entry isn't disabled and minimum fan speed is 10%?


2. Why the P00 voltage isn't 1.212 - 1.212 too?


3. Why there are those crazy 996W and also % value differs from my stock vBIOS? AFAIK, first one is TDP and others (except last) are Rails...


4. Here's the power range with 500W, why didn't he changed only this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: A mouthfull!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! So currently I'm using the skyn3t's vBIOS rev 4 for my GTX 780 DC2OC. I'm learning some modding now and have many questions about things that display in the KBT. Sorry but I just want to know why they're set like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Skyn3t said that rev 4 BIOS for my card has disabled boost, 1.212v unlocked, fan Idle 20%, power target 500W and so on.
> 
> 1. Why the boost entry isn't disabled and minimum fan speed is 10%?
> 
> 
> 2. Why the P00 voltage isn't 1.212 - 1.212 too?
> 
> 
> 3. Why there are those crazy 996W and also % value differs from my stock vBIOS? AFAIK, first one is TDP and others (except last) are Rails...
> 
> 
> 4. Here's the power range with 500W, why didn't he changed only this?


To anwser your questions the answer is simple for most but also remember he uses hex editor and not KBT so do not adjust things unless you are okay with going back to the drawing board.

1. You cannot disable boost but you can limit it. That disabled field on the common tab limits boost as well but usually it can set boost so low that it becomes unstable. There are 4 things you can do to boost to have it "disabled."

2.
@skyn3t Prefers safety first and with the increased power it should be left up to you to increase the voltage especially since you might do a voltmod and believe me when i say his mods pack a punch and will give you the full performance of that card if voltmodded.

3. What good is setting pwr higher if the rails refuse to stand up to the challenge?

4. Because you card will not draw higher than 500w in most cases and you can simply adjust the power slider for up to 500w now.

Keeps thing simple and easy for average users in the safest way possible.


----------



## Maris1

I thought he uses only KBT. But howsoever, the voltage stays to 1.212 despite that P00 voltage right? So if I set the voltage in AB to the max then it would be 1.212v else 1.150v?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maris1*
> 
> I thought he uses only KBT. But howsoever, the voltage stays to 1.150 despite that P00 voltage right? So if I set the voltage in AB to the max then it would be 1.212v else 1.150v?


it may only see 1.212v you can adjust it in kbt to 1.212v set both [00 sliders to 1.212v to have it whenever in high performance or set only the right one to have it adjustable.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the connection is fine but what i believe is causing a problem is that _both of them are from the same 12 volt rail._
> 
> here are the cabling specs of the 800 straight power modular - same PSU manufacturer/platform:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=399
> 
> though i'll have to correct myself from before; the cpu is on its' own (12V2) and the motherboard and sata/molex share the same (12V1)


hmm.. I´m actually confused. You said that both connections are from the same 12 volt rail. ok I get that. But I can´t change that....
When I hit in MSI AB TDP up to 120 % my electric meter showed me 652 Watt. That´s a really huge number! Then I increased TDP to 125% and guess what happend. Reboot. It´s clear. The PSU was overloaded and for safety reasons it shutdown my pc and restartet it again.
That was the reason why I said, I need to get the super nova







but I don´t think that there is a problem with the 12 volt rail. Even If I´m the dumbest gamer on this earth, BeQuiet! has marked there connections with "VGA1, VGA2, CPU, MB and so on..., so therefore I can not connect them wrong.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> hmm.. I´m actually confused. You said that both connections are from the same 12 volt rail. ok I get that. But I can´t change that....
> When I hit in MSI AB TDP up to 120 % my electric meter showed me 652 Watt. That´s a really huge number! Then I increased TDP to 125% and guess what happend. Reboot. It´s clear. The PSU was overloaded and for safety reasons it shutdown my pc and restartet it again.
> That was the reason why I said, I need to get the super nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I don´t think that there is a problem with the 12 volt rail. Even If I´m the dumbest gamer on this earth, BeQuiet! has marked there connections with "VGA1, VGA2, CPU, MB and so on..., so therefore I can not connect them wrong.


(since i do not have the psu in front of me to physically see it just go by what i see on sites)

VGA 1 and 2 connected to 12V3
VGA 3 and 4 connteced to 12V4

so it would be best to use 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 to have the connections on both rails.

this is a _common problem_ with multi-rail PSUs and i have helped many people sort this out. each 12 volt rail has its own over-current protection - you trip one then it shuts down the whole unit.









also 652 watts is an extraordinary amount of power for a single card system, i'll ask you again to fill out your rig specs go to your profile scroll down to bottom and click *Create a new rig* or at least post them.

and _the PSU output_ isn't 652 watts, if you account for efficiency of 90% (though its likely less) that would be (652*.9) ~586 watts. if the efficiency is less, like 87%, which is more likely, then its ~568 watts . .


----------



## erso44

Can you see which one is right?
attached files*

20141116_200915.jpg 1743k .jpg file


20141116_200845.jpg 2410k .jpg file


----------



## looniam

ok, thank you for attaching those. i though you had the E10 whereas you have the E9
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/bequiet-straight-power-e9-700w-psu-review/

looking at this


and this:


it looks like there are two (6+2) connections labeled VGA 1 and two (6+2) labeled VGA 2, no?

then swap one of the VGA 2 connected to the card with a VGA 1 plug.

on a side note:
usually the set up with having 2 pci-E connections on a 22 amp 12 volt rail wouldn't be a problem with the OCP kicking in @264 watts - though each 8 pin (6+2) is spec'ed to provide 150 watts for 300 total, needing 25 amps (300/12).

add the 75 watts from the pci-e slot on the motherboard for 339 watts when the connection is one 12 volt rail. flashing the skyn3t bios raises the power draw to 300 watts @100%. going past 113% (339/300) can kick in the OCP.

but if you really really want an EVGA PSU then sure, the excuse that having a PSU with two (or four) on a 12 volt rail that doesn't have enough amps for the wattage than can be drawn for it will work. and looking at the review i linked above, the ripple is a little high _but not harmful_.

but you really don't need 1,200 watts. i have a supernova 750 G2 that hasn't had a problem with my card hitting a 115%+ power draw. with a single 12 volt rail of 62 amps we are looking at 150%+ . . . .


----------



## erso44

Sir,

thank you so so much for helping me
















Yes, I have the E9 ...with 700W.

There are 2x (6+2) VGA1 and 2x (6+2) VGA2 connectors.

12V1 @ 18A --> VGA1
12V2 @ 18A --> VGA2 -->Connected
12V3 @ 22A --> VGA1
12V4 @ 22A --> VGA2 -->Connected

I think...but I´m not sure.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Sir,
> 
> thank you so so much for helping me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have the E9 ...with 700W.
> 
> There are 2x (6+2) VGA1 and 2x (6+2) VGA2 connectors.
> 
> 12V1 @ 18A --> VGA1
> 12V2 @ 18A --> VGA2 -->Connected
> 12V3 @ 22A --> VGA1
> 12V4 @ 22A --> VGA2 -->Connected
> 
> I think...but I´m not sure.


you're welcome. but i think the table of the 800 E10 is very simular:


so:
12V1 @18 --> 24 pin & sata/molex
12V2 @ 18 --> 4+4 CPU (ATX v2 specifies that the CPU is on it's own 12 volt rail in a multi-rail system but it is not always the case.)
12V3 @ 22 --> both VGA 1 (6+2)+(6+2)
12V4 @ 22 --> both VGA 2 (6+2)+(6+2) --> connected+connected.


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey Guys does anybody have the stock bios for the iChill Accelero Hybrid Version 80.10.3A.00.1C?


----------



## Songoku777

Hey Guys I'm wondering if someone could help I've got 2 780's reference with ek waterblocks both with skynet bios etc etc one card is a A1 and the other is a B1 chip my main issue is with the B1 card no matter what I set the voltage to It's always 0.25~ or less that what I set it to so say I set it to 1300v even on idle it wont go over say 1281v then when I enter a game or benchmark it will drop even lower with LLC to like 1235 I've tried reinstalling my drivers I've tried afterburner and precision x and no matter what I do I cant get it to the voltage I've set it to!! its driving me nuts because i cant even hit 1200mhz without having to run 1300v which is just far too overkill for that clock speed for me, I've been curious if the LLC hack will work and make the voltage steady but is there any risk involved with doing that? I've already killed one 780 I dont want to do it again I pref want to be running 1212v @1200mhz 24/7, I can achieve that on my A1 chip but this B1 card is driving me insane! please help!!

Also my A1 card always has about 0.20 extra voltage at idle so 1225mv = 1245mv at idle but can drop below 1200mv under load :s

Thanks guys


----------



## emsj86

I have a question maybe you can help with. So I have a 1 tb hdd and a samsung 128 gb ssd. I want to do a fresh Install of windows 8.1 onto my ssd. So I dissconnect my hdd and uh in my ssd tha. Install windows. Than in my hdd afterwards to have for mass storage. My question is I nvflashed my 780 to oc. Will I have to redo my nvflash or will it be saved due to it being on the hdd? Thank you


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have a question maybe you can help with. So I have a 1 tb hdd and a samsung 128 gb ssd. I want to do a fresh Install of windows 8.1 onto my ssd. So I dissconnect my hdd and uh in my ssd tha. Install windows. Than in my hdd afterwards to have for mass storage. My question is I nvflashed my 780 to oc. Will I have to redo my nvflash or will it be saved due to it being on the hdd? Thank you


You flashed the bios on the card itself, it's independent of any of your storage drives and stays with the card itself.


----------



## emsj86

Thank you. Good to hear


----------



## VeerK

Hey guys, 5 questions:

1. Where can I get another stock 780 cooler?
2. Where can I get the screws that hold the shroud together (i.e. the torque heads etc.)
3. What are the optimal settings and drivers to get stutter free SLI? I now get really weird hitching and frame rate dips on all games regardless of how tough they are. L4D2 at max runs only slightly less stutters than Crysis 3, doesn't matter which drivers I use. All cores unparked, shadow play off, stock clocks, x8 x8 3.0, XMP, power cables fully tightened. I'm kinda losing my mind here.
4. Why is my ACX cooler running colder than my reference cooler above the reference, I.e. ACX slot 1, reference slot 2. Difference almost of 10 degrees.
5. Do any of the skyn3t bios for EVGA ref work with windows 8.1.1 or was there never a fix?

Sorry, and thanks.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey guys, 5 questions:
> 
> 1. Where can I get another stock 780 cooler?


good question. there were some folks on the market place that were selling/trading them for an ACX cooler. you might try looking around or on Ebay.
Quote:


> 2. Where can I get the screws that hold the shroud together (i.e. the torque heads etc.)


call EVGA and ask for the size, you're local hardware store will most likley have them.
Quote:


> 3. What are the optimal settings and drivers to get stutter free SLI? I now get really weird hitching and frame rate dips on all games regardless of how tough they are. L4D2 at max runs only slightly less stutters than Crysis 3, doesn't matter which drivers I use. All cores unparked, shadow play off, stock clocks, x8 x8 3.0, XMP, power cables fully tightened. I'm kinda losing my mind here.


welcome to the world of SLI. if you use inpector here is a list of SLI bits that may help:
SLI - compatibility bits - Sammelthread yeah, sorry that is in german but using chrome or google translate with help.
Quote:


> 4. Why is my ACX cooler running colder than my reference cooler above the reference, I.e. ACX slot 1, reference slot 2. Difference almost of 10 degrees.


you have that set up right. i don't remember the exact cooling differences but the ACX cooler will run . .cooler and having the reference blowing the heat out of the case is best.
Quote:


> 5. Do any of the skyn3t bios for EVGA ref work with windows 8.1.1 or was there never a fix?


there was/is a problem using NVflash in win8.1?

sorry i don't have direct answer for everything but hopefully pointing in a worthwhile direction.


----------



## BenjaminBenj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hey guys, 5 questions:
> 
> 1. Where can I get another stock 780 cooler?
> 
> Sorry, and thanks.


Hey V.,

I have a few on hand... more than happy to help an OCN member. Sent you a PM asking for more info.


----------



## VeerK

Thanks to both of you for your help, this is why I <3 OCN. insofar as the issue with Win 8.1.1, IIRC, there was an issue with EVGA specific skyn3t bios with the OS where BSOD and reboot loops were rampant. I flashed back to stock and life happened so I never checked back in.

SLI has been fickle for me, sometimes I get rock solid butter smoothe 60fps, and other times I get consistent drops to 48 fps and stutter out the wazoo. I'm tempted just to do a clean install and start from scratch, see if it works at all. I am getting ready to get into the nitty gritty this weekend, see if I can't solve this once and for all.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're welcome. but i think the table of the 800 E10 is very simular:
> 
> 
> so:
> 12V1 @18 --> 24 pin & sata/molex
> 12V2 @ 18 --> 4+4 CPU (ATX v2 specifies that the CPU is on it's own 12 volt rail in a multi-rail system but it is not always the case.)
> 12V3 @ 22 --> both VGA 1 (6+2)+(6+2)
> 12V4 @ 22 --> both VGA 2 (6+2)+(6+2) --> connected+connected.


Ok, I´ll connect VGA1 & VGA2 to "her" ...let´s see what´ll happen.

I´ll keep you update, sir.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your help, this is why I <3 OCN. insofar as the issue with Win 8.1.1, IIRC, there was an issue with EVGA specific skyn3t bios with the OS where BSOD and reboot loops were rampant. I flashed back to stock and life happened so I never checked back in.
> 
> SLI has been fickle for me, sometimes I get rock solid butter smoothe 60fps, and other times I get consistent drops to 48 fps and stutter out the wazoo. I'm tempted just to do a clean install and start from scratch, see if it works at all. I am getting ready to get into the nitty gritty this weekend, see if I can't solve this once and for all.


it depends some were fixed and updated but some weren't.


----------



## Songoku777

Quote:


> Hey Guys I'm wondering if someone could help I've got 2 780's reference with ek waterblocks both with skynet bios etc etc one card is a A1 and the other is a B1 chip my main issue is with the B1 card no matter what I set the voltage to It's always 0.25~ or less that what I set it to so say I set it to 1300v even on idle it wont go over say 1281v then when I enter a game or benchmark it will drop even lower with LLC to like 1235 I've tried reinstalling my drivers I've tried afterburner and precision x and no matter what I do I cant get it to the voltage I've set it to!! its driving me nuts because i cant even hit 1200mhz without having to run 1300v which is just far too overkill for that clock speed for me, I've been curious if the LLC hack will work and make the voltage steady but is there any risk involved with doing that? I've already killed one 780 I dont want to do it again I pref want to be running 1212v @1200mhz 24/7, I can achieve that on my A1 chip but this B1 card is driving me insane! please help!!
> 
> Also my A1 card always has about 0.20 extra voltage at idle so 1225mv = 1245mv at idle but can drop below 1200mv under load :s


Noone got any ideas?


----------



## VeerK

Did a clean install of 8.1, so far everything runs stutter free and at 60 fps min on Ultra, including Crysis 3, in SLI. ACIV Black Flag still has idiotic dips into the mid 50s, and I can't tell if its PhysX or that core parking-unparking issue. I was hoping that SLI 780s could just brute force the game, but I cannot believe how poorly optimized it is. Oh, and I am running on 340.52 since that's what Windows decided to automatically download to before I could run 335.23 install. I'll see if I can safely update to 344.75, but not before I figure out what in the hell is ACIV's problem, it's not stuttering at all. All games are butter smoothe, but only ACIV insists on dropping down to 54 fps just walking around. Madness...


----------



## The Source

I have an EVGA SC 780 that I didn't have any issue flashing with the skynet bios in the OP (80.80.21.00.80) but now it won't let me flash it back. I didn't back up the original unfortunately but I've tried every sc acx bios on techpower ( http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148040/evga-gtx780-3072-130910-1.html ) up and they all come back as "firmware image doesn't match adapter board" in ezflash. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I have an EVGA SC 780 that I didn't have any issue flashing with the skynet bios in the OP (80.80.21.00.80) but now it won't let me flash it back. I didn't back up the original unfortunately but I've tried every sc acx bios on techpower ( http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148040/evga-gtx780-3072-130910-1.html ) up and they all come back as "firmware image doesn't match adapter board" in ezflash. Any help would be appreciated.


Is your card the older A1 or newer B1? Also did you change the rom file name to x.rom when trying to flash back to stock?


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Is your card the older A1 or newer B1? Also did you change the rom file name to x.rom when trying to flash back to stock?


I just over rid it and it worked. Tested it out and seems fine. Thanks.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys I'm wondering if someone could help I've got 2 780's reference with ek waterblocks both with skynet bios etc etc one card is a A1 and the other is a B1 chip my main issue is with the B1 card no matter what I set the voltage to It's always 0.25~ or less that what I set it to so say I set it to 1300v even on idle it wont go over say 1281v then when I enter a game or benchmark it will drop even lower with LLC to like 1235 I've tried reinstalling my drivers I've tried afterburner and precision x and no matter what I do I cant get it to the voltage I've set it to!! its driving me nuts because i cant even hit 1200mhz without having to run 1300v which is just far too overkill for that clock speed for me, I've been curious if the LLC hack will work and make the voltage steady but is there any risk involved with doing that? I've already killed one 780 I dont want to do it again I pref want to be running 1212v @1200mhz 24/7, I can achieve that on my A1 chip but this B1 card is driving me insane! please help!!
> 
> Also my A1 card always has about 0.20 extra voltage at idle so 1225mv = 1245mv at idle but can drop below 1200mv under load :s
> 
> 
> 
> Noone got any ideas?
Click to expand...

yeah use the LLC.EXE and did you enable "force constant voltage" in afterburner? - that's all i got.


----------



## mtbiker033

I have had an issue where my cards were not downclocking (were staying at 1032mhz all the time) and it wasn't a huge deal but I noticed today for some reason they started downclocking properly out of the blue. Now I always update my drivers and did recently get the 344.75 and maybe that fixed it?

Weird!


----------



## benjamen50

So my NVflash is stuck at 'NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134). Is it safe to close it?

Edit: Nevermind got it working.


----------



## D-Dow

totally clueless, here, what to do. I have Nvidia GTX 780 SC, have kepler opened...all my voltage values are considerably higher than the guides I am using to alter the power target


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Did a clean install of 8.1, so far everything runs stutter free and at 60 fps min on Ultra, including Crysis 3, in SLI. ACIV Black Flag still has idiotic dips into the mid 50s, and I can't tell if its PhysX or that core parking-unparking issue. I was hoping that SLI 780s could just brute force the game, but I cannot believe how poorly optimized it is. Oh, and I am running on 340.52 since that's what Windows decided to automatically download to before I could run 335.23 install. I'll see if I can safely update to 344.75, but not before I figure out what in the hell is ACIV's problem, it's not stuttering at all. All games are butter smoothe, but only ACIV insists on dropping down to 54 fps just walking around. Madness...


The physx in Black Flag will kill FPS in some areas. I have a similar setup and experience this as well. Playing at 1440p-1620p with 4xmsaa Disabling it should fix the issue. You can try setting it to different levels as well.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> The physx in Black Flag will kill FPS in some areas. I have a similar setup and experience this as well. Playing at 1440p-1620p with 4xmsaa Disabling it should fix the issue. You can try setting it to different levels as well.


and for that reason I´ll go soon for SLI....
give me more time and I´ll benchmark BF







:thumb:


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're welcome. but i think the table of the 800 E10 is very simular:
> 
> 
> so:
> 12V1 @18 --> 24 pin & sata/molex
> 12V2 @ 18 --> 4+4 CPU (ATX v2 specifies that the CPU is on it's own 12 volt rail in a multi-rail system but it is not always the case.)
> 12V3 @ 22 --> both VGA 1 (6+2)+(6+2)
> 12V4 @ 22 --> both VGA 2 (6+2)+(6+2) --> connected+connected.


Is that correct to say "if you want better results (higher core clocks and stable voltage) you need more ampere?"

I searched in google a little bit and I find this here.
This charts shows the recommended PSU watt and ampere.

https://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards

"GTX 780 - 42 AMPS !!!!!! (HOLLY WHAT?!) ....."

I´m getting only 22 Amps from my psu so how could I get 42 amps?


----------



## pez

Has anyone seen anymore deals on a EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC for around $300-350/? There's a Classified up on Newegg right now for around $360, but I really want to match my cards.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Is that correct to say "if you want better results (higher core clocks and stable voltage) you need more ampere?"


the amount of amps is a concern - you need the power - but when wanting to get the very most for stability; the amount of "ripple" on the 12 volt rail is the key.









it wouldn't be wrong to say that "ripple" is "noise" that is measured with a oscilloscope in a (good) PSU review.

here are two different PSUs - an EVGA 750B (a decent enough PSU) and a corsair HX750i ( a higher end PSU)

EVGA:


Corsair:


ATX specs the 12 volt rail to have no more than 120mV of ripple which if fine for a lower end system. anything <60mV is acceptable with 25mV or less excellent. even though the EVGA has 45mV - that 25mV of the corsair HX750i looks much better and would help provide better stability when pushing to the limits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I searched in google a little bit and I find this here.
> This charts shows the recommended PSU watt and ampere.
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards
> 
> "GTX 780 - 42 AMPS !!!!!! (HOLLY WHAT?!) ....."
> 
> I´m getting only 22 Amps from my psu so how could I get 42 amps?


lol. don't worry. that is including your WHOLE system (cpu, ram, hard drives, fan(s) . .ect.)
Quote:


> The following are the minimum power requirements using a PSU with a single +12V rail. *Also these requirements are for a system containing basic components* (unless otherwise noted). The more add in cards and hard drives that a system has, the more amperage draw on the 12v rail.


and since "they" don't know what cpu you have, _it will be overestimated._ an AMD 8350 can draw close to 300 watts when overclocked to ~4.8Ghz ~1.4v whereas a haswell i7 will need 100 watts less at the same speed/voltage. better to err on the side of caution when having an unknown variable

look at the combined amperage of your 12 volt rails on the label - i believe it said *56A* (max current row).


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> The physx in Black Flag will kill FPS in some areas. I have a similar setup and experience this as well. Playing at 1440p-1620p with 4xmsaa Disabling it should fix the issue. You can try setting it to different levels as well.


Yup yup, you're right mate. I get 60 fps stable and perfect, no issues, but with PhysX enabled I will drop to 55-57 fps sometimes, which is jarring. I haven't tried that core parking unparking trick to see if it fixes the PhysX problem, but I can live without PhysX just like people with 290/290x haha. I also did a fresh reinstall and wiped everything clean on Win 8.1 and no stutter problems on any games with 344.75, which is wonderful. The fact that SLI works perfectly makes me very happy









One problem though, does anyone else with 780 SLI get a ridiculous delay and slowdown of their boot time? I used to boot up in about 6 seconds with one card. Boot up with both cards attached (SLI disabled) is 6 seconds. Boot up with both cards connected and SLI Bridge (SLI disabled) attached 6 seconds. But the second I enable SLI in the control panel, my boot time quadruples to 24 seconds, its absolutely insane. I have reflashed the bioses on the cards, tested different SLI bridges (Asus and AsRock freebies) and even uninstalled and reinstalled drivers. Its driving me nuts, I finally get gaming to work flawlessly but now I have this problem. I'm hoping someone else has seen this and knows of a fix


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> EVGA:
> 
> 
> Corsair:
> 
> 
> ATX specs the 12 volt rail to have no more than 120mV of ripple which if fine for a lower end system. anything <60mV is acceptable with 25mV or less excellent. even though the EVGA has 45mV - that 25mV of the corsair HX750i looks much better and would help provide better stability when pushing to the limits.


Sir, are you an electical engineer?









Wow ... I didn´t thought about this until now. Yea, of course, I always wondered myself why is there a difference between a cheap and an expensive (same) psu...now I get a clearly message. Thanks for that.









back to the topic:

I changed the connectors and run VGA1 + VGA2 connected to gtx...but it startet artifactin again at 1202 mhz (voltage was increased to 1,212V).
Yes, I have the LLC hack and the softmode with AB (which I have done today but I want to say something important to the AB)

I noticed today that after softmode I got voltage DROPS! Usually we accommodate unstable voltage with the softmode.
I watch my vcore with msi afterburner - riva tuner statistic I don´t know tool....

Well, I could reinstall MSI AB an get back constant voltage but it doesn´t matter if I have softmode or not. By Godes Sake this **** won´t get stable. I´m freaking out right now. This makes me sick









END?


----------



## lukeluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> One problem though, does anyone else with 780 SLI get a ridiculous delay and slowdown of their boot time? I used to boot up in about 6 seconds with one card. Boot up with both cards attached (SLI disabled) is 6 seconds. Boot up with both cards connected and SLI Bridge (SLI disabled) attached 6 seconds. But the second I enable SLI in the control panel, my boot time quadruples to 24 seconds, its absolutely insane. I have reflashed the bioses on the cards, tested different SLI bridges (Asus and AsRock freebies) and even uninstalled and reinstalled drivers. Its driving me nuts, I finally get gaming to work flawlessly but now I have this problem. I'm hoping someone else has seen this and knows of a fix


YES. I have 3-way SLI 780 and my system takes a long time for the BIOS to load. It's a top of the line system with SSDs and everything and yet to his the power button, you'd think I have Windows XP on HDD. Meanwhile my similar system with no GPU loads up almost instantly.

I am not sure whether my Windows installed as UEFI or BIOS, or whether it makes a difference.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Sir, are you an electical engineer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... I didn´t thought about this until now. Yea, of course, I always wondered myself why is there a difference between a cheap and an expensive (same) psu...now I get a clearly message. Thanks for that.


no i am not an EE, just someone who reads posts by people who seem knowledgeable and then looks for more information to confirm what they say.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> back to the topic:
> 
> I changed the connectors and run VGA1 + VGA2 connected to gtx...but it startet artifactin again at 1202 mhz (voltage was increased to 1,212V).
> Yes, I have the LLC hack and the softmode with AB (which I have done today but I want to say something important to the AB)
> 
> I noticed today that after softmode I got voltage DROPS! Usually we accommodate unstable voltage with the softmode.
> I watch my vcore with msi afterburner - riva tuner statistic I don´t know tool....
> 
> Well, I could reinstall MSI AB an get back constant voltage but it doesn´t matter if I have softmode or not. By Godes Sake this **** won´t get stable. I´m freaking out right now. This makes me sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> END?


well, you have no more shut down, right? that's a win.









1202 @ 1.212 is not bad. it might not be the best but still, while gaming getting up to ~1254 won't make much difference than 1202. did you find out what ASIC your card is? right click on the title bar of GPU-Z and "Read ASIC quality" for this:


having a lower ASIC will usually mean to need more voltage to get higher clock speed. i had to use 1.3v to get 1256 with my 70.7% ASIC. i was worried when i benched valley with that much voltage on air cooling. i believe the rule of thumb is not to go past 1.225 on air, water can take a lot more.

but if you don't want to go past 1.212 then you can get by without using the softmod if it is causing problems. i never had that problem so i can't knowing tell you how to fix that, sorry. but i think someone else might be able to.

also not only is ASIC a variable but also drivers. some driver do "overclock better" than others. and it seems not one driver is good for all. but most folks seem to swear by the *335.23* (i think). on the other hand some drivers seem to increase FPS but don't allow OCing as high. if you have the time, _A LOT of time_, you can do a search on the nvidia driver site grab a handful of drivers and see which works best for your card.

yeah, it really does take a lot of work to get things right.







but you're a CHAMP!


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> YES. I have 3-way SLI 780 and my system takes a long time for the BIOS to load. It's a top of the line system with SSDs and everything and yet to his the power button, you'd think I have Windows XP on HDD. Meanwhile my similar system with no GPU loads up almost instantly.
> 
> I am not sure whether my Windows installed as UEFI or BIOS, or whether it makes a difference.


Thank you, someone else understands what I'm saying! It's insane, I have iGPU disabled, full UEFI boot installed, all fast boot options enabled. I literally have no idea what it could be, hell not even C-states makes a difference. But the second I uncheck SLI in NVControl Panel, I boot up in 6 seconds. I don't know if its the latest drivers, but I'd imagine at least a few other people with 780 SLI and Win 8.1 would be complaining on the Geforce Forums if it was a uniform issue. I could take a video and upload it if no one else understands what I mean.


----------



## lukeluke

For a good 6+ seconds when you first turn it on, there is a black screen with one line of text saying Nvidia something-or-other.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## D-Dow

Hi, I tried flashing OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013

I have B1 chip GTX 780 Superclocked and when reboot, I get small screen resolution and lines, squiggies running throughout screen. Was able to flash again to my old saved x.rom (GLAD I SAVED IT!!). Now, everything's back to normal, but, I guess, MY GTX 780 is not flashable to Skynet's .rom It just won't GO there. It's Too much to handle I guess. I have H100i cooling and SSD Fractal Define Case, 3 TB Green Drive, 4770K, 700W PSU, etc etc etc. Everything is pretty tip-top in my system, for My needs, but I am unable to flash this Skynet sets to my system, get squiggly lines on re-boot!

BIOS Version 80.80.21.00.80


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> For a good 6+ seconds when you first turn it on, there is a black screen with one line of text saying Nvidia something-or-other.
> 
> It's ridiculous.


Jumping down to 337.88 helped the boot up issue.

EDIT: And installing the drivers in Safe Mode. Not sure if I wanna retry 344.75 in Safe Mode, but boot issue aside, I noticed a drop of ~3 fps in all games form 344.75 to 337.88. Maybe once we get past all the crappy 344 revisions, we can get a driver that pushes SLI to its fullest effect without ridiculous crashes and sacrifices elsewhere. For the time being, I am very happy with the performance of the 780 SLI vs something like the 970 SLI, especially when I got 780 SLI for significantly cheaper than the 970 option. This should hold me over until the real beasts come out so I can jump to 4K.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no i am not an EE, just someone who reads posts by people who seem knowledgeable and then looks for more information to confirm what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, you have no more shut down, right? that's a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1202 @ 1.212 is not bad. it might not be the best but still, while gaming getting up to ~1254 won't make much difference than 1202. did you find out what ASIC your card is? right click on the title bar of GPU-Z and "Read ASIC quality" for this:
> 
> 
> having a lower ASIC will usually mean to need more voltage to get higher clock speed. i had to use 1.3v to get 1256 with my 70.7% ASIC. i was worried when i benched valley with that much voltage on air cooling. i believe the rule of thumb is not to go past 1.225 on air, water can take a lot more.
> 
> but if you don't want to go past 1.212 then you can get by without using the softmod if it is causing problems. i never had that problem so i can't knowing tell you how to fix that, sorry. but i think someone else might be able to.
> 
> also not only is ASIC a variable but also drivers. some driver do "overclock better" than others. and it seems not one driver is good for all. but most folks seem to swear by the *335.23* (i think). on the other hand some drivers seem to increase FPS but don't allow OCing as high. if you have the time, _A LOT of time_, you can do a search on the nvidia driver site grab a handful of drivers and see which works best for your card.
> 
> yeah, it really does take a lot of work to get things right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you're a CHAMP!


I looked at my ASIC: 64,5% and this explains everything. Bad chip. Whatever.
Yes, I read a lot about the drivers. Some people say 331. are the "best" for GTX780 and when I installed on of them and I can say it´s not true. I won´t install different drivers...that´ll take to much time and I don´t believe in this myth








Right at the moment I have two options:
1) I´m going for SLI (this should be my last option







)
or
2) I´m going for water cooling loop (and maybe only for the GPU with one radiator for the first time and for first results with gpu)

I thought about buying a backplate because the backplate cools her down up to 3 degree (and that is a WIN for me!). Maybe the other chip parts on the backside are getting to hot while oc and causing artifacting. I mean it´s almost the same principle as getting a water cooling block. Both sides are cooled down (yeah I know that a water cooling principle is more effective than air cooling with backplate) but I will try it.
The backplate from evga cost only 20€ and that´s cheap.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Wall of text!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no i am not an EE, just someone who reads posts by people who seem knowledgeable and then looks for more information to confirm what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, you have no more shut down, right? that's a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1202 @ 1.212 is not bad. it might not be the best but still, while gaming getting up to ~1254 won't make much difference than 1202. did you find out what ASIC your card is? right click on the title bar of GPU-Z and "Read ASIC quality" for this:
> 
> 
> having a lower ASIC will usually mean to need more voltage to get higher clock speed. i had to use 1.3v to get 1256 with my 70.7% ASIC. i was worried when i benched valley with that much voltage on air cooling. i believe the rule of thumb is not to go past 1.225 on air, water can take a lot more.
> 
> but if you don't want to go past 1.212 then you can get by without using the softmod if it is causing problems. i never had that problem so i can't knowing tell you how to fix that, sorry. but i think someone else might be able to.
> 
> also not only is ASIC a variable but also drivers. some driver do "overclock better" than others. and it seems not one driver is good for all. but most folks seem to swear by the *335.23* (i think). on the other hand some drivers seem to increase FPS but don't allow OCing as high. if you have the time, _A LOT of time_, you can do a search on the nvidia driver site grab a handful of drivers and see which works best for your card.
> 
> yeah, it really does take a lot of work to get things right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you're a CHAMP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at my ASIC: 64,5% and this explains everything. Bad chip. Whatever.
> Yes, I read a lot about the drivers. Some people say 331. are the "best" for GTX780 and when I installed on of them and I can say it´s not true. I won´t install different drivers...that´ll take to much time and I don´t believe in this myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right at the moment I have two options:
> 1) I´m going for SLI (this should be my last option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> or
> 2) I´m going for water cooling loop (and maybe only for the GPU with one radiator for the first time and for first results with gpu)
> 
> I thought about buying a backplate because the backplate cools her down up to 3 degree (and that is a WIN for me!). Maybe the other chip parts on the backside are getting to hot while oc and causing artifacting. I mean it´s almost the same principle as getting a water cooling block. Both sides are cooled down (yeah I know that a water cooling principle is more effective than air cooling with backplate) but I will try it.
> The backplate from evga cost only 20€ and that´s cheap.
Click to expand...




thats not a bad chip at all. It justt wants a waterblock and 1.4v to shine its best. My kingpin is 60.0% asic and does 1488MHz at 1.46v also its not 331 thats the best its 335.


----------



## emsj86

Ok this maybe a dumb question but here it goes. I flashed my gtx 780 sc bios from the first page on this thread. It worked and I have 1.21v with a stable 1200 overclock. Now I can't go above 1.21 v in msi after burner and I see post above where people need 1.3 1.4 to get higher clocks bc gpu z shows it needs more power to go to a better stable clock. So how do I get past 1.21v? Btw I'm water cooled so it can handle more and so I want it to


----------



## jleslie246

Check the first page again and look for the LLC and voltage unlock mods. Or you can use recivionX16 which will at least get you to a max 1.3v (this is what I am using now).


----------



## jleslie246

So back to the ASIC Quality. I just checked mine. One of my gpu's is 65.7% and the other is 76.4%. What does this mean? I know the lower scoring card has issues OC'ing now where when I first got it I had to OC'ing problems. It seems that pumping up the voltage just makes it crash.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I looked at my ASIC: 64,5% and this explains everything. Bad chip. Whatever.
> Yes, I read a lot about the drivers. Some people say 331. are the "best" for GTX780 and when I installed on of them and I can say it´s not true. I won´t install different drivers...that´ll take to much time and I don´t believe in this myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right at the moment I have two options:
> 1) I´m going for SLI (this should be my last option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> or
> 2) I´m going for water cooling loop (and maybe only for the GPU with one radiator for the first time and for first results with gpu)
> 
> I thought about buying a backplate because the backplate cools her down up to 3 degree (and that is a WIN for me!). Maybe the other chip parts on the backside are getting to hot while oc and causing artifacting. I mean it´s almost the same principle as getting a water cooling block. Both sides are cooled down (yeah I know that a water cooling principle is more effective than air cooling with backplate) but I will try it.
> The backplate from evga cost only 20€ and that´s cheap.


as djthottleboi said it's not bad but just needs some better cooling. here is an after market cooler if you don't have a custom loop:
Accelero IV

and a post from zipperly who installed one:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I was running max 1.275 until I wanted to break 1.3ghz stable, then I had to bump up to 1.3.. To run 1320/7000 1.325v was needed for peak draw, but temps still never got above 52. Temps are always lower in games though.. That 52 peak is in benchmarks, with all fans on low.. When fans are set to medium the temps drop ~6-8*
> 
> Does the accelero cool vrm's too?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice results and yes I have sinks directly mounted to the vrm as well as the huge back plate which also cools the vrm's and memory. I have ran 1306 MHz Core with1.3vc and temps after running valley were 60c and a little less in games. I'm also running the llc hack which will add a bit to temps.
Click to expand...

click on the green arrow in the quote next to his name to read a few more of his posts that follow.


----------



## Lab Rat

Someone do me a mod????


----------



## REAPER XD

I flashed the card, used the 4.2.1 that took me a while to find then I ran Valley. Problem straight away, the voltage pins at 1.212 which is good, but the core is at 823MHz. When I raise the core offset, the core speed does go up BUT it keeps fluctuating... Is there something I'm doing wrong? Should the stock core even be that low? GPU-Z says it's at 1006 at stock.


----------



## brandotip

My b!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Someone do me a mod????
> 
> 
> 
> ...or you could read the entire first post and maybe find your bios there. People will be more than happy to help those who try to help themselves first. All the info to start is there
Click to expand...

he tried actually and those don't work so I made him a temporary mod till @OccamRazor gets back to him.


----------



## raclimja

Just a warning to anyone who plans to overclock their GTX 780 on Air Cooling with the skyn3t BIOS.

I recently killed my GTX 780 while overclocking with skyn3t BIOS @ 1.212 LLC Disabled 1.2Ghz Max core boost clock, 1750Mhz memory, Power Limit 140.

I was cooling it with NZXT G10 + Corsair H110 280mm AIO Liquid Cooler and the GPU core temp under load with the above setting never went past 62c.

My case(Phanteks Enthoo Pro) has a pretty good airflow, it has 200mm front intake, and 140mm exhaust. I also added another 140mm exhaust directly below the video card on the pci bracket of the case to make hot air go outside the case asap. I also have a high quality psu(Seasonic X660 Platinum) that could deliver clean power. I also made sure to run the fan on the NZXT G10 for the VRM's to full RPM.

my video card has dedicated heatsink for the VRM's and VRAM.


While reading this guide on how to overclock this GPU, people say that the safe max voltage for this GPU on air is 1.212 with LLC disabled so I sticked with that in mind to achieve 1.2Ghz Max core boost clock.

At first it was running ok but I noticed that the frequency and voltage keeps dropping under heavy load so I keep increasing the Power Limit till it wont throttle anymore and I did achieve that with Power Limit 140 but after a few minutes my screen suddenly went black and my system unit turn off. I could smell something like a burning rubber in my room and when I check my system unit the side panel was unbelievably hot(I would say it is atleast 90+c as it literately burned my finger). When things cooled down after a few minutes, I tried powering on my computer but the fans wont even spin. Tried putting my backup gpu(HD 6970) and my system works fine.

I was lucky enough that I managed to RMA the card to the manufacturer and they sent me a refurb card (my GPU was unrepairable). I was pretty worried that they won't honor the warranty as I flashed a custom BIOS in it but I guess they can't even power the bloody thing as it was probably way too fried.

If you are overclocking this GTX 780 with skyn3t BIOS on air cooling or on a non full water block, I suggest you only use a max voltage of 1.2v and never use llc(load line calibration) disable trick.


----------



## D-Dow

So, is rev 4 more dangerous than rev 3? I have the New Nvidia GTX 780 B1 Chip on H100i cooling


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning to anyone who plans to overclock their GTX 780 on Air Cooling with the skyn3t BIOS.
> 
> I recently killed my GTX 780 while overclocking with skyn3t BIOS @ 1.212 LLC Disabled 1.2Ghz Max core boost clock, 1750Mhz memory, Power Limit 140.
> 
> I was cooling it with NZXT G10 + Corsair H110 280mm AIO Liquid Cooler and the GPU core temp under load with the above setting never went past 62c.
> 
> My case(Phanteks Enthoo Pro) has a pretty good airflow, it has 200mm front intake, and 140mm exhaust. I also added another 140mm exhaust directly below the video card on the pci bracket of the case to make hot air go outside the case asap. I also have a high quality psu(Seasonic X660 Platinum) that could deliver clean power. I also made sure to run the fan on the NZXT G10 for the VRM's to full RPM.
> 
> my video card has dedicated heatsink for the VRM's and VRAM.
> 
> 
> While reading this guide on how to overclock this GPU, people say that the safe max voltage for this GPU on air is 1.212 with LLC disabled so I sticked with that in mind to achieve 1.2Ghz Max core boost clock.
> 
> At first it was running ok but I noticed that the frequency and voltage keeps dropping under heavy load so I keep increasing the Power Limit till it wont throttle anymore and I did achieve that with Power Limit 140 but after a few minutes my screen suddenly went black and my system unit turn off. I could smell something like a burning rubber in my room and when I check my system unit the side panel was unbelievably hot(I would say it is atleast 90+c as it literately burned my finger). When things cooled down after a few minutes, I tried powering on my computer but the fans wont even spin. Tried putting my backup gpu(HD 6970) and my system works fine.
> 
> I was lucky enough that I managed to RMA the card to the manufacturer and they sent me a refurb card (my GPU was unrepairable). I was pretty worried that they won't honor the warranty as I flashed a custom BIOS in it but I guess they can't even power the bloody thing as it was probably way too fried.
> 
> If you are overclocking this GTX 780 with skyn3t BIOS on air cooling or on a non full water block, I suggest you only use a max voltage of 1.2v and never use llc(load line calibration) disable trick.


first of all, sorry about your card and glad you got a replacement.









however with your case getting so hot . .we're you even watching the temps???? _there has been more than a few dozen posts aside from the OP explaining how damaging heat is to electronics._ i have juiced up to 1.3v on air with LLC disabled and immediately stopped pushing it when i see 74c. and considering it took that much voltage to get 120% power target . .you sure the voltage was only 1.212 to need 140%?

disabling LLC does add .025 and there can be .006 spikes from time to time to =1.243v with air cooling being able to handle 340 TDP going past 115% (since skyn3t's bios is 300TDP [300*1.15=345]) will be asking for trouble!

sorry for taking you to task but seriously, i face palmed so hard to read that after having the case burn your finger *you tried to power it up again!*


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> as djthottleboi said it's not bad but just needs some better cooling. here is an after market cooler if you don't have a custom loop:
> Accelero IV
> 
> and a post from zipperly who installed one:
> click on the green arrow in the quote next to his name to read a few more of his posts that follow.


wow...that cooling system looks huge but cool









okey....I hope I get enough space for a second gtx after I have bought this









thank you for sharing, I´ll try and update you guys again


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> as djthottleboi said it's not bad but just needs some better cooling. here is an after market cooler if you don't have a custom loop:
> Accelero IV
> 
> and a post from zipperly who installed one:
> click on the green arrow in the quote next to his name to read a few more of his posts that follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...that cooling system looks huge but cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okey....I hope I get enough space for a second gtx after I have bought this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for sharing, I´ll try and update you guys again
Click to expand...

water is the way to go if you want to add another card unless you want to try the gpu/accelero/gpu sandwich trick. Its almost as bad as salami. but if you run em at stock then dont buy the coller. just run em naturally. they are more than enough power at stock.


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> first of all, sorry about your card and glad you got a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however with your case getting so hot . .we're you even watching the temps???? _there has been more than a few dozen posts aside from the OP explaining how damaging heat is to electronics._ i have juiced up to 1.3v on air with LLC disabled and immediately stopped pushing it when i see 74c. and considering it took that much voltage to get 120% power target . .you sure the voltage was only 1.212 to need 140%?
> 
> disabling LLC does add .025 and there can be .006 spikes from time to time to =1.243v with air cooling being able to handle 340 TDP going past 115% (since skyn3t's bios is 300TDP [300*1.15=345]) will be asking for trouble!
> 
> sorry for taking you to task but seriously, i face palmed so hard to read that after having the case burn your finger *you tried to power it up again!*


I was watching watching the temps in real time on my 2nd monitor through MSI AB (for frequency, memory usage, and voltage) GPU-Z sensor tab (for Memory Controller Load, Video Engine Load and TDP), and HWMonitor (for other stuff like cpu, chipset, etc...).

As I said the max gpu core temp I saw with my oc settings was 62c (without overclocking and overvolting the max gpu core temp under heavy load was 41c) and yes the voltage was set at 1.212v + llc disabled with power limit set to 140% (to prevent throttling).

No one mentioned that the maximum safe TDP for the board was 115% but under that power limit I get throttling on heavy load on my oc setting that's why I set it to 140%.

I waited till everything cooled down (I touched the radiator and gpu bracket to make sure it is cool to the touch) before trying to power it on to see if it still works but it the gpu is fried.

I also suspect the VRM's probably got to atleast 200c.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> I was watching watching the temps in real time on my 2nd monitor through MSI AB (for frequency, memory usage, and voltage) GPU-Z sensor tab (for Memory Controller Load, Video Engine Load and TDP), and HWMonitor (for other stuff like cpu, chipset, etc...).
> 
> As I said the max gpu core temp I saw with my oc settings was 62c (without overclocking and overvolting the max gpu core temp under heavy load was 41c) and yes the voltage was set at 1.212v + llc disabled with power limit set to 140% (to prevent throttling).
> 
> No one mentioned that the maximum safe TDP for the board was 115% but under that power limit I get throttling on heavy load on my oc setting that's why I set it to 140%.
> 
> I waited till everything cooled down (I touched the radiator and gpu bracket to make sure it is cool to the touch) before trying to power it on to see if it still works but it the gpu is fried.
> 
> I also suspect the VRM's probably got to atleast 200c.


sorry i missed the part where you reported the temps but i sort of doubt the vrms hit 200c - you would have likely seen a bit of a glow in the case, though 100c could melt the solder and cause a short. again with the LLC hack bumps up the voltage - setting it to 1.212 in AB would really be 1.243 (+0.025 ~±0.006).

its just what you report (core, speed voltage and PT) and what mine and others experiences just don't jibe in relation to skyn3t's bios. there are warnings all over the place that any user error or defect in the card can have very undesirable effects.

and to reiterate: it doesn't matter allowing for a cooling down period - if a rig overheats *DO NOT START IT BACK UP!*

take it apart and look for the likely suspect and correct it - heating problems do not magically go away.


----------



## raclimja

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry i missed the part where you reported the temps but i sort of doubt the vrms hit 200c - you would have likely seen a bit of a glow in the case, though 100c could melt the solder and cause a short. again with the LLC hack bumps up the voltage - setting it to 1.212 in AB would really be 1.243 (+0.025 ~±0.006).
> 
> its just what you report (core, speed voltage and PT) and what mine and others experiences just don't jibe in relation to skyn3t's bios. there are warnings all over the place that any user error or defect in the card can have very undesirable effects.
> 
> and to reiterate: it doesn't matter allowing for a cooling down period - if a rig overheats *DO NOT START IT BACK UP!*
> 
> take it apart and look for the likely suspect and correct it - heating problems do not magically go away.


Im pretty sure the VRM's was atleast 200c as I have previously own an R9 290 and the VRM1 & VRM2 under load could reach 105c, 85c but it is nowhere near as hot as when my GTX 780 failed.

I was pretty sure something bad has happened when the computer shut off and of course I inspected my computer before turning it on again like loose power cable, waterblock, if it is properly seated, etc...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> Im pretty sure the VRM's was atleast 200c as I have previously own an R9 290 and the VRM1 & VRM2 under load could reach 105c, 85c but it is nowhere near as hot as when my GTX 780 failed.
> 
> I was pretty sure something bad has happened when the computer shut off and of course I inspected my computer before turning it on again like loose power cable, waterblock, if it is properly seated, etc...


well the vrms would fail long before hitting 200c. and i said _take the rig apart_, not poke things with your fingers.

but instead of continuing an adversarial discussing; i'll thank you for your alarmist post blaming the bios for causing your card to fail and that the warnings in the OP are warranted







.


----------



## 0493mike

Sorry to hear about your card. The VRM s are the parts that all ways worrie me. I've seen a few posts where they've fried and the R-33s too. It would be hard to burn the gpu because it will start throtteling down. Unless more power was being delivered and was not down clocking. It alway seems to go this way, the gpu was not hot but it fried anyways.

I seem to recall a post OccamRazer did that if on air its not a good idea to go past 110% power. If you have a custom bios it can give more volts than its showing. Something like that. I dont quite remember but yea its them darn VRMs that seem to be the problem most the time. I think thats why everyone goes with EK blocks because they have good VRM cooling.


----------



## D-Dow

At the GPU voltage control, I click "Apply," it says, "failed to open afterburner" error, and of course, the 200% power target is never achieved. I, for the life of me, cant get this to work on my GTX 780 SC card!!


----------



## D-Dow

Ok, finally got this to work, uninstalled msi with iobit uninstaller leaving no trace. Used the method of a UK overclocking site, which was more clear, more instructive on what to do. Now, I have the power limit to 150, and high volt capability, etc etc. Thanks. I set the voltage in the zawarudo hack to 1300, don't know if that too high, was gonna do 1200, but the toot I was looking at in the UK forum showed him placing 1300 (which is effectively 1.325 V apparently). Hope this ain't too much, oh well...


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he tried actually and those don't work so I made him a temporary mod till @OccamRazor gets back to him.


Thanks DJ I sent Occam another message, dont think he received last one.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Ok, finally got this to work, uninstalled msi with iobit uninstaller leaving no trace. Used the method of a UK overclocking site, which was more clear, more instructive on what to do. Now, I have the power limit to 150, and high volt capability, etc etc. Thanks. I set the voltage in the zawarudo hack to 1300, don't know if that too high, was gonna do 1200, but the toot I was looking at in the UK forum showed him placing 1300 (which is effectively 1.325 V apparently). Hope this ain't too much, oh well...


Are you running under water?


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Are you running under water?


y H100i 4770k Define R4 case delidded


----------



## adeldzcom

Good morning guys
I want to know information about R33 inductor ( msi gtx 780 ) In order to fix it ( UH, A ) Is there a site I buy it


Please help


----------



## KingT

Today I updated mu graphic driver, from 340.52 to the latest 344.75 and my GPU power draw dropped by 10% !!!

Also GPU temp dropped 3 - 4C on the same overclock.

I'm using skynet rev 3 BIOS with PL @ 100%, (that's 350W setting), before on old 340.52 drivers my Power usage would hover ~ 72% in BF4 (72% = 252W).

With new 344.75 drivers my power usage would go max @ 62% , that's 217W.

Both situations are with same overclock and PL setting, 1150/1600MHz, PL=100%, vGPU = 1.15V set in afterburner (that's stock Vcore).

Also my temps dropped from 73C max to 70C max according to both Afterburner and GPU-Z.

*Also I confirmed power usage drop with power metter, reading 380W max from the wall compared to ~ 415W with old 340.52 drivers.*

Card performance is the same, in game and also in 3DMark 11, also no downclocking or GPU usage drops (GPU usage is constantly at ~ 99%).

Well that was too good to be true, it was a messed up overclock after all, no power usage drop









CHEERS..


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know how to check VRM temps on the 780? I have the 6GB 780 SC (SLI), and everyone says that "GPU-Z shows my VRM at this temp..." What the heck? Why can't I see my VRM temps using GPU-Z? I dropped the ACX cooler, and went all custom loop. I have yet to see my cards at 1202mhz with 1.2v hit 50c. I absolutely love them. I can't overclock much because my AX860 PSU. If I go any higher that 1202 (with my 4770k overclocked to 4.4 at 1.245v) the PSU with start humming with a high pitch sound when in game.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Does anyone know how to check VRM temps on the 780? I have the 6GB 780 SC (SLI), and everyone says that "GPU-Z shows my VRM at this temp..." What the heck? Why can't I see my VRM temps using GPU-Z? I dropped the ACX cooler, and went all custom loop. I have yet to see my cards at 1202mhz with 1.2v hit 50c. I absolutely love them. I can't overclock much because my AX860 PSU. If I go any higher that 1202 (with my 4770k overclocked to 4.4 at 1.245v) the PSU with start humming with a high pitch sound when in game.


Only certain cards have a VRM sensor. Other people just use a thermal sensor near the vrm's


----------



## emsj86

Maybe someone can help me I did a fresh install of windows to my new ssd but when I download msi after burner I can't change the voltage. (Gtx 780 sc I nvflashed the bios) but I can change it in percision x. I rather use after burner. Is there a fix to this or anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me I did a fresh install of windows to my new ssd but when I download msi after burner I can't change the voltage. (Gtx 780 sc I nvflashed the bios) but I can change it in percision x. I rather use after burner. Is there a fix to this or anyone else have this issue?


Have to download some earlier Nvidia drivers. 335 was recommended to me.


----------



## Ripple

Sorry if this has been asked before. What overclock of GPU and memory can I expect without overvolting? Does adjusting the voltage affect the life of the card? Thanks in advance.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripple*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. What overclock of GPU and memory can I expect without overvolting? Does adjusting the voltage affect the life of the card? Thanks in advance.


voltage does not affect the life of the card unless you are pumping a ton of voltage through it and the usual threat to the card is heat. If you keep it cool enough you will upgrade long before the card will die.


----------



## wendigo4700

Does anybody know, if the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II uses Nvidia reference mounting holes?
That videocard with an Promilatech mk-26, seems super nice.

I asked Asus. But got this hopeless answer
_"*This is something ir eally cannot answer and you should know that if you remove the
heatsink you will void your warranty*"_


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Does anybody know, if the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II uses Nvidia reference mounting holes?
> That videocard with an Promilatech mk-26, seems super nice.
> 
> I asked Asus. But got this hopeless answer
> _"*This is something ir eally cannot answer and you should know that if you remove the
> heatsink you will void your warranty*"_


so much I do not know

I can say what something else once told me asus " you can change it or convert to watercooling as long as you have the orignal condition back to rma in the build which is not as long as it does not matter pcb not defective. since asus is very accommodating as already 2 water-cooled gpu`s in original condition returned and was replaced by which even screw with forgotten


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Does anybody know, if the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II uses Nvidia reference mounting holes?
> That videocard with an Promilatech mk-26, seems super nice.
> 
> I asked Asus. But got this hopeless answer
> _"*This is something ir eally cannot answer and you should know that if you remove the
> heatsink you will void your warranty*"_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Does anybody know, if the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II uses Nvidia reference mounting holes?
> That videocard with an Promilatech mk-26, seems super nice.
> 
> I asked Asus. But got this hopeless answer
> _"*This is something ir eally cannot answer and you should know that if you remove the
> heatsink you will void your warranty*"_
> 
> 
> 
> so much I do not know
> 
> I can say what something else once told me asus " you can change it or convert to watercooling as long as you have the orignal condition back to rma in the build which is not as long as it does not matter pcb not defective. since asus is very accommodating as already 2 water-cooled gpu`s in original condition returned and was replaced by which even screw with forgotten
Click to expand...

Asusu has the worst rma service ever. If you do convert it to watercooling dont tell them because they get paid to deny a RMA. I refuse to buy Asus products now because of how they did me multiple times.


----------



## wendigo4700

No watercooling. I just want either the Promilatech mk-26 or RAIJINTEK Morpheus for the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II.
I found a nice bargain on the videocard. But I wont buy it, unless I know for sure if either GPU coolers fit.

If the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II uses reference mounting holes, then its all good. But I dont know if it uses that.


----------



## Crash-Over

yeah well I 'm so good experience made to date and the conversion of the watercooling to orignal condition I take purchase ( my whole pc of GPU to mainboard consists asus parts ) only thing that bothers me is when asus the 1 -month waiting period but otherwise come I along well with those

and for me the mainboard and gpu is converted to watercooling

wendigo4700
I do not think the diie by reference design monting the holes are because that's pcb different from the reference design from nvidia


----------



## wendigo4700

Not so sure, it will fit anymore. The DVI box on the Asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 PCB, is quite bulky
And this video here from 27:00 appears the cooler only fits, if the DVI box on the PCB is cut straight down





What do you think?


----------



## Crash-Over

wendigo4700 work in theory should because on the hompage of http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=11
no idea , only four of the four holes used if the link I will try it http://www.raijintek.com/images/InstallationGuide-Morpheus.pdf


----------



## wendigo4700

I'm not sure what you mean by that?


----------



## [email protected]

Hej Guys and Galls









I have a Gaiward Reference
GK110-300-A1 GPU with Samsung memory

Bios version 80.10.36.00.01

This model.
http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=909

Im a bit unsecure about what version to flash with ?

Or should I just modify my own bios ?

I have a full cover block on it and dont fint overclocking it with Afterburner very efficient with the current bios.


----------



## verithros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hej Guys and Galls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Gaiward Reference
> GK110-300-A1 GPU with Samsung memory
> 
> Bios version 80.10.36.00.01
> 
> This model.
> http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=909
> 
> Im a bit unsecure about what version to flash with ?
> 
> Or should I just modify my own bios ?
> 
> I have a full cover block on it and dont fint overclocking it with Afterburner very efficient with the current bios.


I have the same card and bios version as you. I tried with the evga SC bios and got this message:



anyone ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verithros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hej Guys and Galls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Gaiward Reference
> GK110-300-A1 GPU with Samsung memory
> 
> Bios version 80.10.36.00.01
> 
> This model.
> http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=909
> 
> Im a bit unsecure about what version to flash with ?
> 
> Or should I just modify my own bios ?
> 
> I have a full cover block on it and dont fint overclocking it with Afterburner very efficient with the current bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same card and bios version as you. I tried with the evga SC bios and got this message:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone ?
Click to expand...

thats a very bad idea and it will not help in the long run.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi and *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP (Opening Post) you have our modded bios for your card up to REV3, REV4 is for B1 cards, the latest revision for A1 cards is REV 3A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Get the:
> 
> 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
> 
> [*] EVGA 780 SC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> AND
> 
> 780 Gainward Phantom *IF this is not your card, send me your original Gainward bios to modd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] Gainward Phantom
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.08
> 
> Then you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide as well, to flash your cards easily and hassle free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So it would appear we need the REV 3A version ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi and *WELCOME TO OCN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP (Opening Post) you have our modded bios for your card up to REV3, REV4 is for B1 cards, the latest revision for A1 cards is REV 3A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Get the:
> 
> 780 EVGA 780 SC Reference
> 
> [*] EVGA 780 SC
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> AND
> 
> 780 Gainward Phantom *IF this is not your card, send me your original Gainward bios to modd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] Gainward Phantom
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.08
> 
> Then you have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide as well, to flash your cards easily and hassle free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> So it would appear we need the REV 3A version ?
Click to expand...

yes. when it says 3A dont use the evga one use the 3A. its why i said using the evga with the 3A is a bad idea. always try to match the version.


----------



## verithros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> So it would appear we need the REV 3A version ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes. when it says 3A dont use the evga one use the 3A. its why i said using the evga with the 3A is a bad idea. always try to match the version.


Its no good version, tried all 3A that where refrence cards.


----------



## adeldzcom

I want to know information about R33 inductor ( msi gtx 780 ) In order to fix it ( UH, A )


----------



## [email protected]

Im able to get the core 175 Mhz overclock with 0.2 Vgpu more, 3dmark 2011 stable.
havent. ACSI is 69 or 73, dont recall.


----------



## looniam

so, after two months of waiting, EVGA has approved my step up to a 980 and ready to receive my 780. after ~5 months of skyn3t's bios i'm sure i have to flash back to "stock."

it was a lot of fun even though i had a "not that great of overclocker" on air; best was 1260 @1.3v.

gonna do a run through some games this week end before i ship it out. i feel like i am losing a friend.


----------



## t0md3long3

hello i have a problem with my GTX 780 EVGA SC ACX i updated bios to
skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip 534k .zip file
Nvidia GTX 780 ACX
Version 80.10.3A.00.80
It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
undervolting smile.gif
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

and unlocked msi afterburner to 1.3vcore , but in GPUZ i see VDDC is only 1.162 when in msi ab is 1.300 any ideas?


----------



## looniam

i believe the VDDC is the vram in gpu-z:

yes i have LLC - adds 0.025

go with the monitor in AB


----------



## StenioMoreira

:thumb:hello guys i got a question if i take 4 gb ram from gtx 670 and put it on my gtx 780 will it work? the 670 operates at 256 - bit but its 4 gb ... will it work at 384 - bit on a 780 board?? before u say u cant move ram chips id like to let you know that it can in fact be done and i've done it on a broken card before and it worked......... now strickly future upgrade plans will 4gb ddr5 from a 256 - bit card work on a 780 ??? its same clock speeds the only thing i worry about is 256 - bit will convert into 780's 384 - bit???


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> :thumb:hello guys i got a question if i take 4 gb ram from gtx 670 and put it on my gtx 780 will it work? the 670 operates at 256 - bit but its 4 gb ... will it work at 384 - bit on a 780 board?? before u say u cant move ram chips id like to let you know that it can in fact be done and i've done it on a broken card before and it worked......... now strickly future upgrade plans will 4gb ddr5 from a 256 - bit card work on a 780 ??? its same clock speeds the only thing i worry about is 256 - bit will convert into 780's 384 - bit???


Not sure if serious >_> No you can't interchange different memory like that, even if you could you need the same bandwidth. And I'm not sure why you would want that on a 780..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> :thumb:hello guys i got a question if i take 4 gb ram from gtx 670 and put it on my gtx 780 will it work? the 670 operates at 256 - bit but its 4 gb ... will it work at 384 - bit on a 780 board?? before u say u cant move ram chips id like to let you know that it can in fact be done and i've done it on a broken card before and it worked......... now strickly future upgrade plans will 4gb ddr5 from a 256 - bit card work on a 780 ??? its same clock speeds the only thing i worry about is 256 - bit will convert into 780's 384 - bit???
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious >_> No you can't interchange different memory like that, even if you could you need the same bandwidth. And I'm not sure why you would want that on a 780..
Click to expand...

eh he doesn't want to hear that so I would let him do what he chooses that way when he trashes the 780 he can buy a 980 and have the extra memory. Problem solved in a round about way but eh there's more than one way to skin a cat and he will have reached that goal. Besides lets replace your even if you could statement: Even if you could how will you find the proper values in the bios to edit to make that card use that ram? Hex is a pain.


----------



## StenioMoreira

yeah well i did a change before on the same cards... was gtx 760.s and one card i suspected to have bad ram so i hot gun it off and replaced with other card's ram and it worked again! but yeah the 256 bit thing sucks and this is just for future plans...







like way into the future


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh he doesn't want to hear that so I would let him do what he chooses that way when he trashes the 780 he can buy a 980 and have the extra memory. Problem solved in a round about way but eh there's more than one way to skin a cat and he will have reached that goal. Besides lets replace your even if you could statement: Even if you could how will you find the proper values in the bios to edit to make that card use that ram? Hex is a pain.


Yeha lol like i said previously... i did this with hot gun on 2 broken gtx 760 boards lol and was mainly for fun and to see if it would work and it did







but yes the cards were exact same specs and all and was just wondering about maybe take a older gtx with more ram and throw it on 780 in the future or AMD memory or something lol idk XD u know how cheap AMD is generous with ram size.

And DJthrottble boy!! I remember you very well man from things you posted before! even before i was on OC.net. I use to look up things on google and you had some great perspective and different answers on some things and i forgot your name on OC man. Now i find you again







sup dude u the man!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh he doesn't want to hear that so I would let him do what he chooses that way when he trashes the 780 he can buy a 980 and have the extra memory. Problem solved in a round about way but eh there's more than one way to skin a cat and he will have reached that goal. Besides lets replace your even if you could statement: Even if you could how will you find the proper values in the bios to edit to make that card use that ram? Hex is a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeha lol like i said previously... i did this with hot gun on 2 broken gtx 760 boards lol and was mainly for fun and to see if it would work and it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes the cards were exact same specs and all and was just wondering about maybe take a older gtx with more ram and throw it on 780 in the future or AMD memory or something lol idk XD u know how cheap AMD is generous with ram size.
> 
> And DJthrottble boy!! I remember you very well man from things you posted before! even before i was on OC.net. I use to look up things on google and you had some great perspective and different answers on some things and i forgot your name on OC man. Now i find you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup dude u the man!
Click to expand...

I dont know anything. I'm just here hanging out.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> No watercooling. I just want either the Promilatech mk-26 or RAIJINTEK Morpheus for the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II.
> I found a nice bargain on the videocard. But I wont buy it, unless I know for sure if either GPU coolers fit.
> 
> If the Asus GTX 780 3GB DirectCU II uses reference mounting holes, then its all good. But I dont know if it uses that.


hey by the way great card! i had 4 different non reference 780's through my hands before and the 2 asus ones \, long story short the quality on those things is just awesome! they were selling cheaper and even used they sold cheaper than popular ones like EVGA's that were much cheaper components and coil whine was common with. dude both asus 780's i had before exchanged blows with EVGA's classy! and killed the acx ones. only stupid thing is how hard locked Asus makes there stuff.


----------



## blackhole2013

Its just sad you almost need one of these to run assassins creed and a quad core cpu .. new gen games are almost all about vram and nvida and amd must play vram catch up .... 8 gigs will be the new standard real soon .. you will see


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Its just sad you almost need one of these to run assassins creed and a quad core cpu .. new gen games are almost all about vram and nvida and amd must play vram catch up .... 8 gigs will be the new standard real soon .. you will see


hmm you would be surprised! idk maybe you can look for yourself but 3 GB ram like 780's and 780's ti have is very usefull still and will be for long time tests been done on 3 gb vs 6 gb + and all and showed that in only a feew games at 2560 x1440 does the game ever slow down bcz of 3 GB on all ultra... and only shows little bit of impact on 4096 x 2160 4K. So nah man don't let Nvidia or Amd trick you into thinking that you need more vram, is your playing bellow 4k than your fine with 3 GB dude. And people might say to me " well my ram ussage is always maxed out on my 3 GB or less cards " and i respond with this, games and drivers are made to use all of its recs.... not that it needs all of it.

Its made to try and use all and even though you got a titan 6 GB and your seeing all 6GB being used does not mean it needs 6GB at all!







games and drivers try to use all thats in their disposal. Again you can find all this out by yourself if your google some bit, 3 Gb is absolutely fine unless your 4 k gaming and if you jump from GK110 card to Maxwell bcz of GB than you did not do your homework. The 256 - bit bandwith of 970 and 980 hurts it alot... those two cards, Gtx 970 and 980 takes more of performance hit from increased resolution than a 780 3gb does. Even in their phony benchmarks where they only Overclock the 900 series shows the gap diminish with increased resolution. I say phony bcz from reference 780/780 ti clocks are extremely relaxed and low by stock, wheres 900 series have very high clock already and from reference 780's get 30 - 32 % overclock range from reference and 970's get 21 - 23 % range overclock from reference ......... but anyway back to point go look at any benchmark see 970/980 loose steam with higher res faster than every card nearby. they have 4GB ram that is kinda useless


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> hmm you would be surprised! idk maybe you can look for yourself but 3 GB ram like 780's and 780's ti have is very usefull still and will be for long time tests been done on 3 gb vs 6 gb + and all and showed that in only a feew games at 2560 x1440 does the game ever slow down bcz of 3 GB on all ultra... and only shows little bit of impact on 4096 x 2160 4K. So nah man don't let Nvidia or Amd trick you into thinking that you need more vram, is your playing bellow 4k than your fine with 3 GB dude. And people might say to me " well my ram ussage is always maxed out on my 3 GB or less cards " and i respond with this, games and drivers are made to use all of its recs.... not that it needs all of it.
> 
> Its made to try and use all and even though you got a titan 6 GB and your seeing all 6GB being used does not mean it needs 6GB at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> games and drivers try to use all thats in their disposal. Again you can find all this out by yourself if your google some bit, 3 Gb is absolutely fine unless your 4 k gaming and if you jump from GK110 card to Maxwell bcz of GB than you did not do your homework. The 256 - bit bandwith of 970 and 980 hurts it alot... those two cards, Gtx 970 and 980 takes more of performance hit from increased resolution than a 780 3gb does. Even in their phony benchmarks where they only Overclock the 900 series shows the gap diminish with increased resolution. I say phony bcz from reference 780/780 ti clocks are extremely relaxed and low by stock, wheres 900 series have very high clock already and from reference 780's get 30 - 32 % overclock range from reference and 970's get 21 - 23 % range overclock from reference ......... but anyway back to point go look at any benchmark see 970/980 loose steam with higher res faster than every card nearby. they have 4GB ram that is kinda useless


The cards loose steam but, nevertheless, the 970 beats the 780 and the 980 beats the 780Ti. So, why should anyone care about lower buffer if the cards perform better in the end? Argue all you want, the 970 is a faster card than a 780 at 1080p, 1440p and 4k. Period. Plus, is more efficient and the drivers are still evolving - btw, do you even considered that "loose steam" at 4K might have to do with drivers? I remember how my 780 performed at launch and how it performed after 18 months of drivers (in Hitman Absolution alone it had +20% performance increase with a single driver!)


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> The cards loose steam but, nevertheless, the 970 beats the 780 and the 980 beats the 780Ti. So, why should anyone care about lower buffer if the cards perform better in the end? Argue all you want, the 970 is a faster card than a 780 at 1080p, 1440p and 4k. Period. Plus, is more efficient and the drivers are still evolving - btw, do you even considered that "loose steam" at 4K might have to do with drivers? I remember how my 780 performed at launch and how it performed after 18 months of drivers (in Hitman Absolution alone it had +20% performance increase with a single driver!)


All due respect a water cooled 780 is better than 970 still.... 970;s act like they in water because of their amazing low temps and clock good because of this. but a water cooled 780 beats 970 when both pushed and so does the 780 ti. Maxwell's dont gain as much or anything from water temps bcz they already low. Its been proven by Skynet's team 980 clocks need to be 250 mhz higher than 780 ti to win.

and 970 needs to be 250 mhz higher than 780.
dont have them anymore but my old 780's clocked 1350 mhz with a little help from voltage softmod and was in a very good water cooled set up. 970/980 cant voltage mod and are limited... i could have gotten my 780's 1400 mhz and 780 on 1400 mhz beats out most overclocked 980's ......

But average joe overclocks the 780 and 780 ti loses to new cards.. but not by much. And in stock clocks 780 and 780 ti loose by alot as i stated before they have very low stock clocks... and by alot i mean they loose by like 5 fps. When dealing with an overclocker who has water blocks on everything is different ball game, just water and max clocks my old card were beating every 970 score in every benchmark already, if a "overclocker" adds in softmods to the 780 than its not even a comparison anymore.


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here:


oh, a 2Gb card (gtx690) keeping up with 3&4 Gb cards . . . . huh.


----------



## 0493mike

Sorry to see you leave this thread looniam. But on to bigger and better cards huh.
Thats interesting I didn't know sli 780 3gb could run 4k at playable rates thanks.


----------



## Rei86

Damn a single GTX 980 that high up on the benchmark is pretty wicked.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> oh, a 2Gb card (gtx690) keeping up with 3&4 Gb cards . . . . huh.


yep yep lol GB size is means not much, but also thats bad benchmark graph because all cards there are stock clocks. and 780's have been set very low stock clock by invidia. and 970/980 are stock high clock and at best get 23 % higher clock with push to 1545 as where 780 gets 31 % higher from its ref clock at 1306

here true real life benchmarks with all overclocked cards tested. linus tech has a video showing how he benchmarks on real game and not symthetic nor ingame bench 



 look 3b 780 beating 970s at higher res

oh and 780 wins by even bigger margin at higher res.. in that video you see linus tech overclock cards and all the results .


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yep yep lol GB size is means not much, but also thats bad benchmark graph because all cards there are stock clocks. and 780's have been set very low stock clock by invidia. and 970/980 are stock high clock and at best get 23 % higher clock with push to 1545 as where 780 gets 31 % higher from its ref clock at 1306
> 
> here true real life benchmarks with all overclocked cards tested. linus tech has a video showing how he benchmarks on real game and not symthetic nor ingame bench
> 
> 
> 
> look 3b 780 beating 970s at higher res
> 
> oh and 780 wins by even bigger margin at higher res.. in that video you see linus tech overclock cards and all the results .


Yeah, until he made the Zotac 970 AMP video. . . C'mon man, seriously? Are we continuing with this back and forward? Come back in 18 months and we'll see how 780 stacks against 970 at 4K.

There are users in the 970 thread saying their 970s are wreaking their previous 780s, even 780 Lightning. I owned the 2 cards and I can honestly say the gameplay with the 970 is a lot smoother due to higher minimum FPS. I guess frame-buffer bandwidth doesn't help the GK110 with those minimums, does it?


----------



## ggp759

Hey guys. Relatively new to the forums and real noob at watercooling. Have an EK waterblock on my gtx 780 6gb from evga. Flashed custom BIOS.I can reach +290 on core and +350( have not tried higher) on memory. Voltage is at the 1300mV. PT slider is at 130 although it does not really reach that high in actual usage. Followed the instructions for water on the first page. Have not done the LLC mod because i dont know what that really means. Will it allow me higher than 1.3V? Is it safe? I have a 750W power supply and a 4790K stock and also watercooled on the same loop. Tried running more than +290 on core. Hangs even with the memory set at default? Can i go higher with LLC? Have i reached the point of diminishing returns? Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys. Relatively new to the forums and real noob at watercooling. Have an EK waterblock on my gtx 780 6gb from evga. Flashed custom BIOS.I can reach +290 on core and +350( have not tried higher) on memory. Voltage is at the 1300mV. PT slider is at 130 although it does not really reach that high in actual usage. Followed the instructions for water on the first page. Have not done the LLC mod because i dont know what that really means. Will it allow me higher than 1.3V? Is it safe? I have a 750W power supply and a 4790K stock and also watercooled on the same loop. Tried running more than +290 on core. Hangs even with the memory set at default? Can i go higher with LLC? Have i reached the point of diminishing returns? Thanks a lot for all the help.


howdy!

if you could please:
How to put your Rig in your Sig

and if i may make another recommendation; could you please use the actual core/clock speed instead of +290/350 since not all bios/cards have the same "defaults."

the LLC (Load Line Calibration) mod/hack will increase the voltage to offset any vdroop that will happen when increasing the load. generally if you set the voltage to 1.3 it will add ~0.025 for a sum of 1.325 with 0.006 "spikes." (1.331) that will show in afterburner's monitor and OSD.

what is very important is the temps esp for the vrms. i couldn't find an exact match on evga's site for the 780 EK block so, i'll ask if it covers the vrms as well as the gpu. it would be very desirable if it does. hitting 1.3 or slightly more ought not be dangerous if so. _however, *ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN!*_


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> howdy!
> 
> if you could please:
> How to put your Rig in your Sig
> 
> and if i may make another recommendation; could you please use the actual core/clock speed instead of +290/350 since not all bios/cards have the same "defaults."
> 
> the LLC (Load Line Calibration) mod/hack will increase the voltage to offset any vdroop that will happen when increasing the load. generally if you set the voltage to 1.3 it will add ~0.025 for a sum of 1.325 with 0.006 "spikes." (1.331) that will show in afterburner's monitor and OSD.
> 
> what is very important is the temps esp for the vrms. i couldn't find an exact match on evga's site for the 780 EK block so, i'll ask if it covers the vrms as well as the gpu. it would be very desirable if it does. hitting 1.3 or slightly more ought not be dangerous if so. _however, *ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN!*_


Hi thanks for the reply. This is the waterblock http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-nickel-original-csq.html. Temps never go above 50C. Core speed is 1306 and memory speed 3350. In afterburner monitoring voltage fluctuates between 1.254 and 1.269 when the card usage is 99%.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hi thanks for the reply. This is the waterblock http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-nickel-original-csq.html. Temps never go above 50C. Core speed is 1306 and memory speed 3350. In afterburner monitoring voltage fluctuates between 1.254 and 1.269 when the card usage is 99%.


very nice block - full coverage









and the clock speed is much better than what my results have been. though i am on air i threw caution to the wind for a few benchmark runs and juiced up to 1.3 and could only hit ~1226ish.

you could give the LLC a go. just download the LLC.EXE click on it before starting afterburner and see how/if it stabilizes your voltage.

figuring out the temps for the vrms is a little tricky - on the safe side allow an increase from the core. its really nice to keep them as far below 100c as possible.

sound good?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Nice and new guy water cool your cards! and use softmod and your speeds will be like 780 ti overclocked speeds. remember with watercooling 780 and 780 ti get good boost in performance, temps are high on them. lol we use to never say that but now 980/970 is out and they run like water on air... so i guess 780's run hot now in this new age







last year i had Evga acx water cooled with soft mod getting 1350 mhz and 1750 mem!!! that card was beating most overclocked 780 ti's . wish i didnt sell them







dont like how these 970's cant be modded







my 780s use to be far far faster than these 970's


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:


With Ubisoft games I am glad I dont have 4k, sli 980, 8 core i7, ddr4 £3000+ pc, would be a total embarrassment.


----------



## Lab Rat

Isnt there anyone who can do be a mod for my card on here?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Isnt there anyone who can do be a mod for my card on here?


whats your card


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys. Relatively new to the forums and real noob at watercooling. Have an EK waterblock on my gtx 780 6gb from evga. Flashed custom BIOS.I can reach +290 on core and +350( have not tried higher) on memory. Voltage is at the 1300mV. PT slider is at 130 although it does not really reach that high in actual usage. Followed the instructions for water on the first page. Have not done the LLC mod because i dont know what that really means. Will it allow me higher than 1.3V? Is it safe? I have a 750W power supply and a 4790K stock and also watercooled on the same loop. Tried running more than +290 on core. Hangs even with the memory set at default? Can i go higher with LLC? Have i reached the point of diminishing returns? Thanks a lot for all the help.


I have the GTX 780 SC, 4770K, H100i, 530 Series Intel SSD, 3TB Green Drive, 750W Seasonic Gold PSU (I think, maybe lower W I forget), Fractal Define R4.

My current max OC using MSI Afterburner is voltage +25, Power Limit % 150, Core Clock +493 or 3700-3870 something MHz (fluctuates), Memory Clock (MHz) +389 (which fluctuates, btw, I don't know how to change the interface of MSI to show the actual OC just the +++'s in the final version), Fan Speed 100.

If I try to play higher, and I have at almost double those clocks, EVENTUALLY I'll get a screen freeze or black screen, or blue screen or Teal screen, or Brown screen, so the above Clock, i can run all day without a crash, though I am capable of getting in a few games at almost double those speeds. I threw caution to the wind long ago on my rig and it's still kickin pretty bad ass still.

I would like to know about you guys' thoughts on if the clocks above I'm able to achieve on this GTX 780 SC are good?? impressive? bad? should I be content with +25 (on a 1300mV base due to the LLC hack and flash), +493 Core Clock, +389 Memory, Fan Speed constant max at 100.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Isnt there anyone who can do be a mod for my card on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your card
Click to expand...

An MSI 780 twin frozr.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> An MSI 780 twin frozr.


Here read and keep reading till you understand it http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044

^^ that will get you upwards to 1.3V if you would want to







+ bios i can mod for you = 1306 -1390+ mhz depending on your cooling and how far you want to go. Also congrats on your 780... its a very moddable card! at these clocks it beats 980's but but very good cooling would be needed for that.

Also use GPU-z to save your card's bios and send it to me please so i can give you stable extra performance. dont get other bio's on here for 780's because they just put huge numbers every where and causes instability, 780's are not 780 ti's ..... the 780 ti can take random high numbers for watts in all directions and still be stable with the crazy bios you find out there, because of auto balancing power rails 780 ti has.
So do this... find a way to send me your bios or find the exact one online and send me the link for it. ill customize it with careful methodical optimization, I can promise you that what i will give back will be the best. The crazy modded bios you can find now for 780's gives u extra performance but is not stable and can cause problems, I have owned many 780's... well my household has and believe that my way is a better approach.
Here is my email [email protected] hit me up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I would like to know about you guys' thoughts on if the clocks above I'm able to achieve on this GTX 780 SC are good?? impressive? bad? should I be content with +25 (on a 1300mV base due to the LLC hack and flash), +493 Core Clock, +389 Memory, Fan Speed constant max at 100.


I can give a opinion if its good for not, but id need a actual clock!







not + whatever because every card reaches differently with added clocks and cooling also effects it. for what i read so far from you, your card must already be Bad As and prob running as fast 980s are right now like my old 780's were.

so yeah find what your actual in game Frequencies are









Also one more thing... where did you get your modded bios? because like i stated above ^^ 780's dont run too stable with the modded bio's available on the internet. i have experience much better stability when i made my own bio's


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> An MSI 780 twin frozr.
> 
> 
> 
> Here read and keep reading till you understand it http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> 
> ^^ that will get you upwards to 1.3V if you would want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + bios i can mod for you = 1306 -1390+ mhz depending on your cooling and how far you want to go. Also congrats on your 780... its a very moddable card! at these clocks it beats 980's but but very good cooling would be needed for that.
> 
> Also use GPU-z to save your card's bios and send it to me please so i can give you stable extra performance. dont get other bio's on here for 780's because they just put huge numbers every where and causes instability, 780's are not 780 ti's ..... the 780 ti can take random high numbers for watts in all directions and still be stable with the crazy bios you find out there, because of auto balancing power rails 780 ti has.
> So do this... find a way to send me your bios or find the exact one online and send me the link for it. ill customize it with careful methodical optimization, I can promise you that what i will give back will be the best. The crazy modded bios you can find now for 780's gives u extra performance but is not stable and can cause problems, I have owned many 780's... well my household has and believe that my way is a better approach.
> Here is my email [email protected] hit me up.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> I would like to know about you guys' thoughts on if the clocks above I'm able to achieve on this GTX 780 SC are good?? impressive? bad? should I be content with +25 (on a 1300mV base due to the LLC hack and flash), +493 Core Clock, +389 Memory, Fan Speed constant max at 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can give a opinion if its good for not, but id need a actual clock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not + whatever because every card reaches differently with added clocks and cooling also effects it. for what i read so far from you, your card must already be Bad As and prob running as fast 980s are right now like my old 780's were.
> 
> so yeah find what your actual in game Frequencies are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one more thing... where did you get your modded bios? because like i stated above ^^ 780's dont run too stable with the modded bio's available on the internet. i have experience much better stability when i made my own bio's
Click to expand...

his bios is modded. lab rat's anyway. he just needs a voltmod that will work for him and you have to explain it to him in depth.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> very nice block - full coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the clock speed is much better than what my results have been. though i am on air i threw caution to the wind for a few benchmark runs and juiced up to 1.3 and could only hit ~1226ish.
> 
> you could give the LLC a go. just download the LLC.EXE click on it before starting afterburner and see how/if it stabilizes your voltage.
> 
> figuring out the temps for the vrms is a little tricky - on the safe side allow an increase from the core. its really nice to keep them as far below 100c as possible.
> 
> sound good?


Thanks a lot for your help. I enable the LLC mod with the tool from this thread and run heaven benchmark again. My voltage fluctuates from 1.319 to 1.325. Core speed is still 1306 and i have left the memory untouched for now. Temps never go over 53C and it runs stable. I understand that enabling LLC increases voltage. Before the LLC mod voltage was between 1.254 and 1.269. I guess thats normal? Thanks a lot again.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> An MSI 780 twin frozr.
> 
> 
> 
> Here read and keep reading till you understand it http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> 
> ^^ that will get you upwards to 1.3V if you would want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + bios i can mod for you = 1306 -1390+ mhz depending on your cooling and how far you want to go. Also congrats on your 780... its a very moddable card! at these clocks it beats 980's but but very good cooling would be needed for that.
> 
> Also use GPU-z to save your card's bios and send it to me please so i can give you stable extra performance. dont get other bio's on here for 780's because they just put huge numbers every where and causes instability, 780's are not 780 ti's ..... the 780 ti can take random high numbers for watts in all directions and still be stable with the crazy bios you find out there, because of auto balancing power rails 780 ti has.
> So do this... find a way to send me your bios or find the exact one online and send me the link for it. ill customize it with careful methodical optimization, I can promise you that what i will give back will be the best. The crazy modded bios you can find now for 780's gives u extra performance but is not stable and can cause problems, I have owned many 780's... well my household has and believe that my way is a better approach.
> Here is my email [email protected] hit me up.
Click to expand...

Hi mate, heres my back up rom.

http://www.speedyshare.com/D9WHu/download/backup.rom

DJThrottle has already done me a mod but having issues with the voltage..& want to take it to 1.3+

I am water cooled.

Thanks!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help. I enable the LLC mod with the tool from this thread and run heaven benchmark again. My voltage fluctuates from 1.319 to 1.325. Core speed is still 1306 and i have left the memory untouched for now. Temps never go over 53C and it runs stable. I understand that enabling LLC increases voltage. Before the LLC mod voltage was between 1.254 and 1.269. I guess thats normal? Thanks a lot again.


i had hoped that the slight increase in voltage with the LLC hack would have allowed you to get a little more core speed, possibly a few bins of +13; either 26 or 39. since you were hitting 1306 with 1.254 - 1.269 you may want to consider setting the voltage to 1.230 (allowing the additional 0.025 for 1.255) and see if you still have that core clock.

its all about having the lowest amount of voltage needed.









fyi, i believe some folks have gotten voltage upto 1.4 on water however _this is the *ALL STOP* level and would definitely be risky!!!_ i mention that because your card may have hit a "wall" and could use a push in voltage to get higher clocks. but again, for me to be a responsible member of this forum; i must tell you that *going past ~1.3 is taking a gamble.*

know what i mean?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Hi mate, heres my back up rom.
> 
> http://www.speedyshare.com/D9WHu/download/backup.rom
> 
> DJThrottle has already done me a mod but having issues with the voltage..& want to take it to 1.3+
> 
> I am water cooled.
> 
> Thanks!


hmm well have u tried the LLC hack? and DJ makes good mods.. for cards that dont have auto balancing rails. Dj was first guy to open my eyes and actually make sense for making bios mods while everyone else just added huge numbers to every rail.

thx for the share of ur back up mod ill work on it even though i think DJ's is as good. So just to make sure send me the one DJ gave you too.... because some cards are very very sensitive to some things and b throttle voltage when giving 1.212 V via bios hack traditional way.







so just send me it too /

remember bios hack will only give you 1.212v max but if its throttling on 1.212 than i can help!







Dj is the man good thing u went to him, his thread is the only one that makes sense on bios edited and seemed like he took his time on figuring it


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Hi mate, heres my back up rom.
> 
> http://www.speedyshare.com/D9WHu/download/backup.rom
> 
> DJThrottle has already done me a mod but having issues with the voltage..& want to take it to 1.3+
> 
> I am water cooled.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> hmm well have u tried the LLC hack? and DJ makes good mods.. for cards that dont have auto balancing rails. Dj was first guy to open my eyes and actually make sense for making bios mods while everyone else just added huge numbers to every rail.
> 
> thx for the share of ur back up mod ill work on it even though i think DJ's is as good. So just to make sure send me the one DJ gave you too.... because some cards are very very sensitive to some things and b throttle voltage when giving 1.212 V via bios hack traditional way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just send me it too /
> 
> remember bios hack will only give you 1.212v max but if its throttling on 1.212 than i can help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dj is the man good thing u want to him, his thread is the only one that makes sense on bios edited and seemed like he took his time on figuring it
Click to expand...

The problem seems to be a bug with MSI Afterburner & I cant get the LLC hack to work because of this.. DJ advised me to get someone else to do a mod aswell to see if can sort the problem, after ages of trying to remedy.

Here is the modded version & backup rom. He sent me.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/27462


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> The problem seems to be a bug with MSI Afterburner & I cant get the LLC hack to work because of this.. DJ advised me to get someone else to do a mod aswell to see if can sort the problem, after ages of trying to remedy.
> 
> Here is the modded version & backup rom. He sent me.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/27462


The voltage controller on your card is ther NCP4206 , so there is no reason why it wouldn't work try this again
carefully and read all of it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> The problem seems to be a bug with MSI Afterburner & I cant get the LLC hack to work because of this.. DJ advised me to get someone else to do a mod aswell to see if can sort the problem, after ages of trying to remedy.
> 
> Here is the modded version & backup rom. He sent me.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/27462
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage controller on your card is ther NCP4206 , so there is no reason why it wouldn't work try this again
> carefully and read all of it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
Click to expand...

the problem is ncp4206 also is another controller sometimes and thats the ncp4208 they are the same controller but one is crippled. The thing is they pass them off as each other and so sometimes the mod wont work on 4206 and sometimes it will work on 4208 but eh.


----------



## REAPER XD

I've constantly tried modding my Pose idol with the skyn3t bios but the core at stock goes down to about 850 and even if I turn it up the core will fluctuate as well as the voltage. The power limit isn't being met either so idk what's wrong.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> I've constantly tried modding my Pose idol with the skyn3t bios but the core at stock goes down to about 850 and even if I turn it up the core will fluctuate as well as the voltage. The power limit isn't being met either so idk what's wrong.


Pose idol?? what is that?


----------



## emsj86

Does anyone know if the screws for the gtx ek fc780 gpu block will be long enough for my ek fc780 backplate? The person I bought it from lied that it was new so it's missing the screws and pads. I have extra pads.


----------



## Lab Rat

Well I managed to get the voltage reading 1300 on After burner, but running Heaven core doesnt go much above a 1000mhz & when it does it stays maxed out for a few seconds then runs back down, like the over clock is not kicking in properly again.

I set the core clock right upto 500 & heaven will run for quite a while before crashing, showing me the card isnt working properly. Tried new Nvidia drivers but no better performance than 335.







Damn this is frustrating.

I also tried Zawarudo voltage hack but didnt show the voltage any higher than 1.2


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does anyone know if the screws for the gtx ek fc780 gpu block will be long enough for my ek fc780 backplate? The person I bought it from lied that it was new so it's missing the screws and pads. I have extra pads.


the install manual for my asus DC2 series says the water block came with M3x4 screws and the back plate needs M3x8 screws

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868430.pdf


----------



## emsj86

Thank you. I wonder where I can get m3x8 screws


----------



## emsj86

So I noticed that it looks as if the finish on the ek fc 780 backplate is brushed. Is that Notmal. I see pictures where there shining is here a way to get it to a glossy finish or is the brushed look the way it comes. Sorry for the questions


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Pose idol?? what is that?


Oh crap I meant my Poseidon but my stupid phone autocorrected


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Oh crap I meant my Poseidon but my stupid phone autocorrected


Ha your in luck! I am the guy and the only guy i herd of that gets Poseidon voltage to 1.212v... no one else gets it beyond 1.187 and stable.... everyone else who tried has it fluctuate up and down along with clocks! tell me if you would like the bios and ill hook you up...

this same bios i made for Poseidon works on DC2 780 and might make dc2 better as well







my dc2 got extra 250 mem overclock from my Poseidon bios


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Well I managed to get the voltage reading 1300 on After burner, but running Heaven core doesnt go much above a 1000mhz & when it does it stays maxed out for a few seconds then runs back down, like the over clock is not kicking in properly again.
> 
> I set the core clock right upto 500 & heaven will run for quite a while before crashing, showing me the card isnt working properly. Tried new Nvidia drivers but no better performance than 335.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn this is frustrating.
> 
> I also tried Zawarudo voltage hack but didnt show the voltage any higher than 1.2


forget the the zawarudo mod, just focus on one i showed you. and its impossible for you to be getting 1.3 on after burner like that. You might be miss reading everything and thinking that bcz you move the slider that its working. also 1000 mhz is not even a overclock to be honest . Something is very wrong take a step back and rethink cause from the looks of it ... you might be confused


----------



## StenioMoreira




----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Well I managed to get the voltage reading 1300 on After burner, but running Heaven core doesnt go much above a 1000mhz & when it does it stays maxed out for a few seconds then runs back down, like the over clock is not kicking in properly again.
> 
> I set the core clock right upto 500 & heaven will run for quite a while before crashing, showing me the card isnt working properly. Tried new Nvidia drivers but no better performance than 335.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn this is frustrating.
> 
> I also tried Zawarudo voltage hack but didnt show the voltage any higher than 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> forget the the zawarudo mod, just focus on one i showed you. and its impossible for you to be getting 1.3 on after burner like that. You might be miss reading everything and thinking that bcz you move the slider that its working. also 1000 mhz is not even a overclock to be honest . Something is very wrong take a step back and rethink cause from the looks of it ... you might be confused
Click to expand...

No before I couldnt get the slider to move from auto.

But now like I said the overclock isnt working properly.

http://postimg.org/image/7115mkzev/


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> No before I couldnt get the slider to move from auto.
> 
> But now like I said the overclock isnt working properly.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/7115mkzev/


later today i wil have new bios for you to try and i seen things of this nature before be fixed with bios . i will work on it and hit you back up


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> No before I couldnt get the slider to move from auto.
> 
> But now like I said the overclock isnt working properly.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/7115mkzev/
> 
> 
> 
> later today i wil have new bios for you to try and i seen things of this nature before be fixed with bios . i will work on it and hit you back up
Click to expand...

Thanks Stenio.


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I noticed that it looks as if the finish on the ek fc 780 backplate is brushed. Is that Notmal. I see pictures where there shining is here a way to get it to a glossy finish or is the brushed look the way it comes. Sorry for the questions


Mine were glossy although i ordered mine almost a year ago. Perhaps they changed the design when the TI blocks came out? or just offer different finishes. after all the blocks come in all different materials and finishes.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Thanks Stenio.


Here it is!







tell me how it goes and if you can even download it -_- i never shared anything by link before ---> 
upload files free

And one more thing ! I have different things that could help as well if this isn't the best Msi 780 bios you could ever have


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Thanks Stenio.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me how it goes and if you can even download it -_- i never shared anything by link before --->
> upload files free
> 
> And one more thing ! I have different things that could help as well if this isn't the best Msi 780 bios you could ever have
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate,

I have to lower the clock quite a lot to stop it crashing from DJ's mod but more fps in Heaven & it runs at full speed constant.
Also you left the boost on.


----------



## Asylum1

Never mind I finally figured it out myself.

You have to add the text to 2 files in the cfg file to get both to work.


I have 2 reference 780's in SLI and flashed both to skynet bios and used LLC mod.

Each card will run 1.32 volts by their self but when in SLI only one will run at 1.32 and the other stays at 1.21.

Using Afterburner to overclock with.

What do I need to do to get them both at 1.32?


----------



## SLOPOKE

If your GPU is running the stock air cooler 1.2v is as far as I'd go. 1.3v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asylum1*
> 
> Never mind I finally figured it out myself.
> 
> You have to add the text to 2 files in the cfg file to get both to work.
> 
> 
> I have 2 reference 780's in SLI and flashed both to skynet bios and used LLC mod.
> 
> Each card will run 1.32 volts by their self but when in SLI only one will run at 1.32 and the other stays at 1.21.
> 
> Using Afterburner to overclock with.
> 
> What do I need to do to get them both at 1.32?


If I'm not mistaken you have to mod BOTH files in MSI afterburner. Mine shows a file for each card in the folder when running SLI.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Cheers Mate,
> 
> I have to lower the clock quite a lot to stop it crashing from DJ's mod but more fps in Heaven & it runs at full speed constant.
> Also you left the boost on.


yeah i left it on because you loose an average of 10 % performance with it off, boost is your friend and it wont fluctuate !







trust me i worked days and hours to make the bios i do. my bios is very very stable.









I know by the fact that your bios had boost disabled, that you didn't want it but i wanted you to want it anyway... make sense? Good! i thought it did too









Essentially if you want low clock, use boost with lower clock is all you ought to do! boost will get you further clocks with less voltage = less heat = the card is happy = ur happy







i did extensive research into the matter and how i go about editing bio's . I put on no boost on trial and in every way u loose performance.

Oh and on water boost is even more effective! gpu 2.0 on water is beastly man your rig looks like a pro water rig \. and and from what i see in your pics you ought to never disable boost!

Fyi too! is benchmarks run alot more stable than games ever will. dont go by benchmarks bcz games crash faster than they. I speak from a ton of experience and stricly 780's i had about 5 brands through my hands


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Cheers Mate,
> 
> I have to lower the clock quite a lot to stop it crashing from DJ's mod but more fps in Heaven & it runs at full speed constant.
> Also you left the boost on.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i left it on because you loose an average of 10 % performance with it off, boost is your friend and it wont fluctuate !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me i worked days and hours to make the bios i do. my bios is very very stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know by the fact that your bios had boost disabled, that you didn't want it but i wanted you to want it anyway... make sense? Good! i thought it did too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially if you want low clock, use boost with lower clock is all you ought to do! boost will get you further clocks with less voltage = less heat = the card is happy = ur happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did extensive research into the matter and how i go about editing bio's . I put on no boost on trial and in every way u loose performance.
> 
> Oh and on water boost is even more effective! gpu 2.0 on water is beastly man your rig looks like a pro water rig \. and and from what i see in your pics you ought to never disable boost!
> 
> Fyi too! is benchmarks run alot more stable than games ever will. dont go by benchmarks bcz games crash faster than they. I speak from a ton of experience and stricly 780's i had about 5 brands through my hands
Click to expand...

eh not really true with boost off if you know how to oc it will yield better results. boost being better enabled just means the person overclocking couldn't outdo boost meanihng they are not too good at overclocking in which is not a bad thing either as not everyone is a hardcore overclocker and some people are too new to push their cards properly. Boost however doesn't make anything more efficient other than the fact that it downclocks. In doing this you can say it is more of a conservative method even. My KPE will boost to 1241 yet I run 1320MHz. Its not the method to achieve the overclock but the quality of the overclock. For him it is more efficient to use boost as he is not to efficient at clocking from scratch and Labrat in is not a everyday overclocker which you can tell by the many requests for a mod that he had lol. Its why I did not guide him into using a mod to go over 1.212v I prefer his card to be working in the end and if he does research he would learn to do it the proper way and if you give it to him easily he will not take the time to process what he is doing and understand the risks. If you pay attention to his habits he waits but still shows that impatience we all get sometimes. the type that makes you cut corners.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Yeah lol t i have to say boost on for me yielded better clocks and thats wut i mean less voltage needed otherwise !







except one card... the Evga didn't seem to do better with boost, i thought to my self its just a anomaly. hmm that weird maybe i didn't give boost more of a chance, makes me want to try it again and write down the data. Im all for more mhz but i just always got more stable higher clocks with boost.

Ahh yeah yep, but dj there is some threads out there supporting this claim unless i'm mistaken.

Hey Dj man are you sure you get only 1241 with boost as your max possible clock?? and without it you get 1320??? are they same TDP and voltage, when trying with and without?? before i go and try this again lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Yeah lol t i have to say boost on for me yielded better clocks and thats wut i mean less voltage needed otherwise !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except one card... the Evga didn't seem to do better with boost, i thought to my self its just a anomaly.
> 
> Ahh yeah yep, but dj there is some threads out there supporting this claim unless i'm mistaken.


and there are threads supporting the fact that boost makes things worse. In the end it all comes down to how you oc. If you are hardcore you will oc past what boost will ever go to. If you aren't hardcore with your oc then boost will always get further. This is why boost is disabled standard for skyn3t bios' as well as other bios because it doesn't mater wether its off or on. In essence a card will downclock more with boost but with a manual oc you can ignore the conditions that make boost downclock. Then the counter argument is that with boost enabled the card is more flexible and consumes less than usual due to this boost downclocking when it doesn't need the power or doesn't meet the voltage requirements or even sometimes when it feels like it just doesn't want to push as it calculates no benefits. that downclocking allows for efficiancy.


----------



## erso44

Hey folks, here comes my next questions:

Can I add on of this EK-FC780 GTX Jetstream backplate to my Palit GTX 780? (I´m unsure with the screws and fitting mechanism...)
My GTX 780 cooling system is not a water cooling systm, it´s air cooled.

And Ekwb sells it for 26,38€. Is that cheap or expensive? (I mean it´s just a plate...not more...it should cool my vram, thats my aim)

cheers







)


----------



## VeerK

Can someone make a video of their rig booting up, showing the monitor? And post what driver their on? Someone on the NVidia forums is experiencing the same boot hang as I am and posted a video that mirrors my issues. I'll link to it here ASAP.


----------



## Albert1983

Hey there!
Please help me to understand the problem with my GTX780 regerence.

Here the log file made by GPU-Z diring running FurMark. I don't understang why, but think that GPU going to throttling.
I don't know the reason of this functionality.

https://yadi.sk/d/6qHzGq9gc6NJt

Can some one tell me what is wrong?

The main components of my system are:
Asus sabertooth 990FX R2.0, AMD FX-8350, Corsair HX650

I noticed the falling of FPS after 10-15 minutes when card is load in games.
The temperatures on GPU are not reach 80 degrees.

Sorry for my english and thanks in advance.


----------



## ivanxiao

Hallo OCN Member

I am a noob here with stuff like OC. And I just flashed the bios from first page to my Asus GTX 780 6GB Strix OC Edition

But since I am a new with flashing, thats why I am a little confused with the result of this flashing.

Firstly, I am impressed with the stock core clock become 1006MHz,and I can adjust the voltage to 1,212mV.

But, when I play a game, and monitoring the core clock with the AB, there is something weird with the core clock. My core clock just go up and down, like the GPU Boost feature still activate ( I thought with thes bios mod, someone can disable the GPU Boost, and thats mean a constant core clock ). Even I can managed to make a stable 1280 MHz Core clock, but when in game the core clock just go down to a random value like 1006MHz, 834MHz, or 324Mhz. Please see the foto for details

Please correct me if I wrong in this problem

Thanks for any enlightment


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hallo OCN Member
> 
> I am a noob here with stuff like OC. And I just flashed the bios from first page to my Asus GTX 780 6GB Strix OC Edition
> 
> But since I am a new with flashing, thats why I am a little confused with the result of this flashing.
> 
> Firstly, I am impressed with the stock core clock become 1006MHz,and I can adjust the voltage to 1,212mV.
> 
> But, when I play a game, and monitoring the core clock with the AB, there is something weird with the core clock. My core clock just go up and down, like the GPU Boost feature still activate ( I thought with thes bios mod, someone can disable the GPU Boost, and thats mean a constant core clock ). Even I can managed to make a stable 1280 MHz Core clock, but when in game the core clock just go down to a random value like 1006MHz, 834MHz, or 324Mhz. Please see the foto for details
> 
> Please correct me if I wrong in this problem
> 
> Thanks for any enlightment


those are isdle state clocks. it is idling down. not enough load.


----------



## ivanxiao

Hi

Thanks for your answer. I am glad, that there is no defect on my GPU

But, there is another problem I found here. I use the 780 is mainly for my eGPU System. And my Laptop spec is here :

- Sony Vaio SVZ
- i7 3612QM
- HM77 CHipset
- Intel HD 4000
- Asus GTX 780 6GB Strix OC Edition
- PE4C V2.1

After I got it, I did a bis flash mod. Everything just go smooth. But after some time after booting ( aprox. 20 or 30 min after laptop booting ), sometime I got a BSOD. On the BSOD I saw something about Video Card it self, but I can not read everything, since after BSOD, my system just shut down

Then I check the Mini Dump File, and read it with WinDBG and I got a information from that Mini Dump like I posted. Its being said, that the cause was : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+921828 )

May be have you got some experience like this..? Or is this because my PSU dont give enough power..? Or it is because a Bios mod flash...?

thanks for your help


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Cheers Mate,
> 
> I have to lower the clock quite a lot to stop it crashing from DJ's mod but more fps in Heaven & it runs at full speed constant.
> Also you left the boost on.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i left it on because you loose an average of 10 % performance with it off, boost is your friend and it wont fluctuate !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me i worked days and hours to make the bios i do. my bios is very very stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know by the fact that your bios had boost disabled, that you didn't want it but i wanted you to want it anyway... make sense? Good! i thought it did too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially if you want low clock, use boost with lower clock is all you ought to do! boost will get you further clocks with less voltage = less heat = the card is happy = ur happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did extensive research into the matter and how i go about editing bio's . I put on no boost on trial and in every way u loose performance.
> 
> Oh and on water boost is even more effective! gpu 2.0 on water is beastly man your rig looks like a pro water rig \. and and from what i see in your pics you ought to never disable boost!
> 
> Fyi too! is benchmarks run alot more stable than games ever will. dont go by benchmarks bcz games crash faster than they. I speak from a ton of experience and stricly 780's i had about 5 brands through my hands
Click to expand...

Thanks & your work is well appreciated this end!

I am getting strange results on here now or GPUZ is reading wrong only have Afterburner set to 180 too.

http://postimg.org/image/ic85rldmz/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I am glad, that there is no defect on my GPU
> 
> But, there is another problem I found here. I use the 780 is mainly for my eGPU System. And my Laptop spec is here :
> 
> - Sony Vaio SVZ
> - i7 3612QM
> - HM77 CHipset
> - Intel HD 4000
> - Asus GTX 780 6GB Strix OC Edition
> - PE4C V2.1
> 
> After I got it, I did a bis flash mod. Everything just go smooth. But after some time after booting ( aprox. 20 or 30 min after laptop booting ), sometime I got a BSOD. On the BSOD I saw something about Video Card it self, but I can not read everything, since after BSOD, my system just shut down
> 
> Then I check the Mini Dump File, and read it with WinDBG and I got a information from that Mini Dump like I posted. Its being said, that the cause was : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+921828 )
> 
> May be have you got some experience like this..? Or is this because my PSU dont give enough power..? Or it is because a Bios mod flash...?
> 
> thanks for your help
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Considering the fact that you are running it on a laptop you shouldn't be running extreme bios mods due to the fact that your pcie power is semi crippled. If you tell me the size of the psu and post the original bios i will make a more mild bios for your card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Cheers Mate,
> 
> I have to lower the clock quite a lot to stop it crashing from DJ's mod but more fps in Heaven & it runs at full speed constant.
> Also you left the boost on.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i left it on because you loose an average of 10 % performance with it off, boost is your friend and it wont fluctuate !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me i worked days and hours to make the bios i do. my bios is very very stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know by the fact that your bios had boost disabled, that you didn't want it but i wanted you to want it anyway... make sense? Good! i thought it did too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially if you want low clock, use boost with lower clock is all you ought to do! boost will get you further clocks with less voltage = less heat = the card is happy = ur happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did extensive research into the matter and how i go about editing bio's . I put on no boost on trial and in every way u loose performance.
> 
> Oh and on water boost is even more effective! gpu 2.0 on water is beastly man your rig looks like a pro water rig \. and and from what i see in your pics you ought to never disable boost!
> 
> Fyi too! is benchmarks run alot more stable than games ever will. dont go by benchmarks bcz games crash faster than they. I speak from a ton of experience and stricly 780's i had about 5 brands through my hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks & your work is well appreciated this end!
> 
> I am getting strange results on here now or GPUZ is reading wrong only have Afterburner set to 180 too.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ic85rldmz/
Click to expand...

the value on your main gpu tab is the starting value of your boost clock. it is set to start at 1228MHz but however since you meet the requirements you boost to 1333MHz . There is no error and that is normal. first tab is info second tab is actual performance.


----------



## Rowdyrauderson

Probably just missing something simple or just this ignorant but...

I have a watercooled PNY reference 780 that I flashed the BIOS on (Skyn3t v2 BIOS revision). In AB I can set 150% PT and it will dynamically load up to 1.212v from ~0.880v (+63mV offset) and the core speeds step up to match (1205 max). Everything was working as intended with the BIOS flash at this point.
But, after running the volt mod I can set a higher than 1.212 voltage in AB but the voltage never dynamically changes based on load. For instance if I set the voltage at 1.275 it always runs at that voltage, even though the core speed will drop to ~350mhz when just sitting idle, and in game it will actually decrease the voltage to around 1.230 volts







because of this I was setting the voltage statically higher to compensate but, I do not really want my card to have 1.35v running though it when I am working on an excel document, just so it will actually run at 1.275v in game...
I also installed the LLC hack, thinking that it was a vdroop issue.

So with the volt mod is there a way to have to voltage step down when the load is lowered and stay at a constant, set, voltage under load? Or are these mods only good for making a static voltage?
Maybe I installed a mod incorrectly?
Thank you for any help!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowdyrauderson*
> 
> Probably just missing something simple or just this ignorant but...
> 
> I have a watercooled PNY reference 780 that I flashed the BIOS on (Skyn3t v2 BIOS revision). In AB I can set 150% PT and it will dynamically load up to 1.212v from ~0.880v (+63mV offset) and the core speeds step up to match (1205 max). Everything was working as intended with the BIOS flash at this point.
> But, after running the volt mod I can set a higher than 1.212 voltage in AB but the voltage never dynamically changes based on load. For instance if I set the voltage at 1.275 it always runs at that voltage, even though the core speed will drop to ~350mhz when just sitting idle, and in game it will actually decrease the voltage to around 1.230 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of this I was setting the voltage statically higher to compensate but, I do not really want my card to have 1.35v running though it when I am working on an excel document, just so it will actually run at 1.275v in game...
> I also installed the LLC hack, thinking that it was a vdroop issue.
> 
> So with the volt mod is there a way to have to voltage step down when the load is lowered and stay at a constant, set, voltage under load? Or are these mods only good for making a static voltage?
> Maybe I installed a mod incorrectly?
> Thank you for any help!


Try and put voltage down from the AB hack. but either way it will stay 1.212 i think and also those Skynet bio's for 780's arent exactly the best things out there. I owned mmany 780's before and still a good amount in my household with my brothers. i can tell you that there is def V drooop prob with LLC hack and even without the hack you could very well experience throttle & stability issues with those mods. Go and look up LLC mod v dropp! plenty of threads on the issue and fixing it also requires another mod on top of it, and this said mod that you need to fix it is kinda confusing to get working. And than like i said some cards act crazy by itself with those sky bio's. Evga is notorious for having AMD mentality in their cards, while others are more sensitive to crazyness, even than i had a 780 acx brand new in my house always have clocks change and voltage up and down! hours on hours and hours and days looking for solution . message skynet and his brother and nothing they said helped, than i reinstalled windows to see if it was left over from the mod that was making my gpu a sack of instability! but no no was the bios! never thought it would effect a Evga like that, than further research i found out my Evga acx was the lastest and newest revision with a bio's so new that it wasnt even on techpowerup for download! so new version of even Evga's dont like crazy mods


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Considering the fact that you are running it on a laptop you shouldn't be running extreme bios mods due to the fact that your pcie power is semi crippled. If you tell me the size of the psu and post the original bios i will make a more mild bios for your card.


Hallo djthrottleboi.

I appreciate your help. I just know, that there is difference in pcie power between the PC and Laptop. My PSU Size ist 550W ( OCZ ZT 550W ). The whole power just for 1 eGPU System ( not for a PC System )

Yes, I feel my eGPU somehow a little hot ( approx. 77 Celcius ). Expecially with 0db asus Strix, the fan just kicked after a 65 Celcius. Else the fan just stay idle

I attached hier a originl bios, that I extracted with GPU-Z from Asus GTX 780 Strix 6GB OC Edition It would be very interesting, if you can teach me how to mod a GPU Bios

Thanks

OriginalGK110Bios.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Considering the fact that you are running it on a laptop you shouldn't be running extreme bios mods due to the fact that your pcie power is semi crippled. If you tell me the size of the psu and post the original bios i will make a more mild bios for your card.
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo djthrottleboi.
> 
> I appreciate your help. I just know, that there is difference in pcie power between the PC and Laptop. My PSU Size ist 550W ( OCZ ZT 550W ). The whole power just for 1 eGPU System ( not for a PC System )
> 
> Yes, I feel my eGPU somehow a little hot ( approx. 77 Celcius ). Expecially with 0db asus Strix, the fan just kicked after a 65 Celcius. Else the fan just stay idle
> 
> I attached hier a originl bios, that I extracted with GPU-Z from Asus GTX 780 Strix 6GB OC Edition It would be very interesting, if you can teach me how to mod a GPU Bios
> 
> Thanks
> 
> OriginalGK110Bios.zip 135k .zip file
Click to expand...

this will max out at 450w in case you have anything else using the psu or the psu capacity decreases. also dont use furmark as it dramatically increases the power consumption and is dubbed the gpu killer.

OriginalGK110Bios.zip 135k .zip file
 this can be oc'ed however far you can go as it but once you find the limit then bring the oc down 52MHz from the limit on core and mem clock as it will account for the lack of pcie and also pull you away from the edge of stability. Test it and tell me what the highest power percentage you reach is. I want to minimize the power setting by working my way down. use 3dmark firestrike and heaven as well as 3dmark11


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Thanks & your work is well appreciated this end!
> 
> I am getting strange results on here now or GPUZ is reading wrong only have Afterburner set to 180 too.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ic85rldmz/


yeah lol np man but i think your a tab bit confused and what your seeing is not wrong Gpu-Z from what i see your getting 1332.6 acutal Mhz core! thats good man







thats boost and thats how it works in case you dont have experience with it. thats very normal with Gpu boost for all, what your seeing a just a phenomenal boost speed! be happy about it bcz when i put my boost clock of my old Evga classified at 1228 mhz.. boost would push it to 1306! actual in game core frequency! every card does that and some boost better than others... depends on silicon lottery and good bios. sounds like a dam good card to me sheesh








And its okay you dont know this bcz seems like your new to it all, but core clock is one thing boost clock is another and the extra much higher core you see is just the boost effect!

example my old classy Evga on 1.212v max clocks would be 1176 core and ta\hat would result in 1228 boost! and 1228 is just means the minimum boost will clock down to when unstable or bios cant hold.. but with my very tested bios it would always sit at 1306 mhz !! from 1225 boost. I hope your understanding and that what i ment by your clocks will not fluctuate with good bios during gaming, only time my cards would ever clock down is during loading screens or menu! and thats good it would conserve power and run much cooler. Another weird thing that i experienced with random modded bio's was that the Pcb of the card (the board) would run noticebly hotter at all times even idle. and plus the instability of most the cards at low clocks = no brainer for me to make my own bios and test everything out and keep boost on.
^^^ few post's up you see DJ throttle saying same thing but in less words.







its normal thing bud


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Thanks & your work is well appreciated this end!
> 
> I am getting strange results on here now or GPUZ is reading wrong only have Afterburner set to 180 too.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ic85rldmz/
> 
> 
> 
> yeah lol np man but i think your a tab bit confused and what your seeing is not wrong Gpu-Z from what i see your getting 1332.6 acutal Mhz core! thats good man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats boost and thats how it works in case you dont have experience with it. thats very normal with Gpu boost for all, what your seeing a just a phenomenal boost speed! be happy about it bcz when i put my boost clock of my old Evga classified at 1228 mhz.. boost would push it to 1306! actual in game core frequency! every card does that and some boost better than others... depends on silicon lottery and good bios. sounds like a dam good card to me sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its okay you dont know this bcz seems like your new to it all, but core clock is one thing boost clock is another and the extra much higher core you see is just the boost effect!
> 
> example my old classy Evga on 1.212v max clocks would be 1176 core and ta\hat would result in 1228 boost! and 1228 is just means the minimum boost will clock down to when unstable or bios cant hold.. but with my very tested bios it would always sit at 1306 mhz !! from 1225 boost. I hope your understanding and that what i ment by your clocks will not fluctuate with good bios during gaming, only time my cards would ever clock down is during loading screens or menu! and thats good it would conserve power and run much cooler. Another weird thing that i experienced with random modded bio's was that the Pcb of the card (the board) would run noticebly hotter at all times even idle. and plus the instability of most the cards at low clocks = no brainer for me to make my own bios and test everything out and keep boost on
Click to expand...

I am used to turning boost off on CPU overclocking so just seems a little strange.

I know what you are saying & that was a pretty decent speed...cept I had to turn it down because of artifacts, but the reason I posted that image was the GPUZ summary boost is totally different from the actual clock speed.. Also the 180+ in Afterburner no where near adds up to that speed either. So I am a little confused.

Ive had to dramatically turn it down to get it stable tho so am happy but would like to up the voltage & push it some more.









Are you on water btw or air?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I am used to turning boost off on CPU overclocking so just seems a little strange.
> 
> I know what you are saying & that was a pretty decent speed...cept I had to turn it down because of artifacts, but the reason I posted that image was the GPUZ summary boost is totally different from the actual clock speed.. Also the 180+ in Afterburner no where near adds up to that speed either. So I am a little confused.
> 
> Ive had to dramatically turn it down to get it stable tho so am happy but would like to up the voltage & push it some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on water btw or air?


im on water







cz air causes me artifacts, water pushes boost more and makes card also more stable. are you on water too? and what voltage are you putting in it?? if its 1.212 only and your still getting 1320 mhz.. - _- is very amazing still artifact or not! and water usually holds back early artifacts. example the clocks i gave you of my old classy 780 was on water + 1.25V = 1306 mhz stable no artifact. but on regular 1.212 my evga classy only got max boost of 1251 and anything more would crash!







be glad your card artifacts before it crashes, most evga's dont artifact much but crash instead . Idk about you but i rather be warned by artifacts than have it crash all together. and like i said ... heat is main cause for early artifacts.


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this will max out at 450w in case you have anything else using the psu or the psu capacity decreases. also dont use furmark as it dramatically increases the power consumption and is dubbed the gpu killer.
> 
> OriginalGK110Bios.zip 135k .zip file
> this can be oc'ed however far you can go as it but once you find the limit then bring the oc down 52MHz from the limit on core and mem clock as it will account for the lack of pcie and also pull you away from the edge of stability. Test it and tell me what the highest power percentage you reach is. I want to minimize the power setting by working my way down. use 3dmark firestrike and heaven as well as 3dmark11


Hi Thanks

Should I just simply using nvflash like before to flashing your bios..?

By the way, how much watt maxed out from the bios mod on the first page and from the original bios, that I sent to you..? I actually use the 550W just for the GPU alone, and a PE4C eGPU adapter, no anything else

By the way, what is actually the real cause of the nvlddmkm.sys not responding, that make a BSOD...? Got plenty of BSOD when I playing some game

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this will max out at 450w in case you have anything else using the psu or the psu capacity decreases. also dont use furmark as it dramatically increases the power consumption and is dubbed the gpu killer.
> 
> OriginalGK110Bios.zip 135k .zip file
> this can be oc'ed however far you can go as it but once you find the limit then bring the oc down 52MHz from the limit on core and mem clock as it will account for the lack of pcie and also pull you away from the edge of stability. Test it and tell me what the highest power percentage you reach is. I want to minimize the power setting by working my way down. use 3dmark firestrike and heaven as well as 3dmark11
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thanks
> 
> Should I just simply using nvflash like before to flashing your bios..?
> 
> By the way, how much watt maxed out from the bios mod on the first page and from the original bios, that I sent to you..? I actually use the 550W just for the GPU alone, and a PE4C eGPU adapter, no anything else
> 
> By the way, what is actually the real cause of the nvlddmkm.sys not responding, that make a BSOD...? Got plenty of BSOD when I playing some game
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

The BSOD is usually caused by miscommunication between the card and the driver so yes a bios mod can cause it. The skyn3t bios use up to 600w and due to the fact that you dont have full pcie power it will not pull that much. Yes use nvflash to flash the bios.

EDIT: sincee the gpu is the only thats on that psu then if the bios is good run it but if not repost it and i will make adjustments.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I am used to turning boost off on CPU overclocking so just seems a little strange.
> 
> I know what you are saying & that was a pretty decent speed...cept I had to turn it down because of artifacts, but the reason I posted that image was the GPUZ summary boost is totally different from the actual clock speed.. Also the 180+ in Afterburner no where near adds up to that speed either. So I am a little confused.
> 
> Ive had to dramatically turn it down to get it stable tho so am happy but would like to up the voltage & push it some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on water btw or air?
> 
> 
> 
> im on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cz air causes me artifacts, water pushes boost more and makes card also more stable. are you on water too? and what voltage are you putting in it?? if its 1.212 only and your still getting 1320 mhz.. - _- is very amazing still artifact or not! and water usually holds back early artifacts. example the clocks i gave you of my old classy 780 was on water + 1.25V = 1306 mhz stable no artifact. but on regular 1.212 my evga classy only got max boost of 1251 and anything more would crash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be glad your card artifacts before it crashes, most evga's dont artifact much but crash instead . Idk about you but i rather be warned by artifacts than have it crash all together. and like i said ... heat is main cause for early artifacts.
Click to expand...

Yeah artifacts badly but only 45c heat.

What happened to your old card or shouldnt I ask


----------



## StenioMoreira

ahh lol no wonder you got so far! artifacts or not thats very far, but your water cooled







and about my old carddd the evga classified is now my brothers sold it to him and now use 970 and dont see any gains any where but instead looks similar with old 780's. still i wish i hadnnt cz the 970 dont have soft mod hacks and are limited, with my old 780;s i could have went much much further with voltage hack.

what ddid you use to get 1320??? voltage wise? thats one of highest clocks i ever herd of for stock 1.212V


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> ahh lol no wonder you got so far! artifacts or not thats very far, but your water cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and about my old carddd the evga classified is now my brothers sold it to him and now use 970 and dont see any gains any where but instead looks similar with old 780's. still i wish i hadnnt cz the 970 dont have soft mod hacks and are limited, with my old 780;s i could have went much much further with voltage hack.
> 
> what ddid you use to get 1320??? voltage wise? thats one of highest clocks i ever herd of for stock 1.212V


I havent messed with the voltage.

Need to take it further, I am ready lol


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I havent messed with the voltage.
> 
> Need to take it further, I am ready lol


God all mighty ! lol dude what kind of msi gtx 780 is that??? in such a noobs hand







here is a "good" msi considering their average http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_TF_Gaming/29.html

see its clock?? 1020 and yours was 1173.... ???????? lol but you got artifacts so lets - 13 and your got 0.0012 more voltage i think so lets - 10-13 minus againm, than another - 13 for water and your still at
1133 - 1136 Gpu clock ... -_- idk man but seems really good. Msi twin frozer are known to be one of worst 780's and some of the least sold. much much rational rumors that they gave all the good binned chips for the Gtx lighting edditon and the lower Msi gtx twin 780 is famously weaker than Evga or Asus one. but from what im reading and your sharing it seems like the table is turned and your getting Lighting clocks


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I havent messed with the voltage.
> 
> Need to take it further, I am ready lol
> 
> 
> 
> God all mighty ! lol dude what kind of msi gtx 780 is that??? in such a noobs hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a "good" msi considering their average http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_TF_Gaming/29.html
> 
> see its clock?? 1020 and yours was 1173.... ???????? lol but you got artifacts so lets - 13 and your got 0.0012 more voltage i think so lets - 10-13 minus againm, than another - 13 for water and your still at
> 1133 - 1136 Gpu clock ... -_- idk man but seems really good. Msi twin frozer are known to be one of worst 780's and some of the least sold. much much rational rumors that they gave all the good binned chips for the Gtx lighting edditon and the lower Msi gtx twin 780 is famously weaker than Evga or Asus one. but from what im reading and your sharing it seems like the table is turned and your getting Lighting clocks
Click to expand...

It was by far the cheapest too why I bought.









Coming from a GTX 480 has been amazing performance boost. My 480 was starting to show its age with new games.

So if I did up the voltage to 1.3 would I see much more FPS gain or just more artifacts?


----------



## StenioMoreira

im sure it was the cheapest! i see them on sale at the cheapest price often lol, they sell cheaper than reference ..... like i said they not known to be clocking like yours


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I havent messed with the voltage.
> 
> Need to take it further, I am ready lol
> 
> 
> 
> God all mighty ! lol dude what kind of msi gtx 780 is that??? in such a noobs hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a "good" msi considering their average http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_TF_Gaming/29.html
> 
> see its clock?? 1020 and yours was 1173.... ???????? lol but you got artifacts so lets - 13 and your got 0.0012 more voltage i think so lets - 10-13 minus againm, than another - 13 for water and your still at
> 1133 - 1136 Gpu clock ... -_- idk man but seems really good. Msi twin frozer are known to be one of worst 780's and some of the least sold. much much rational rumors that they gave all the good binned chips for the Gtx lighting edditon and the lower Msi gtx twin 780 is famously weaker than Evga or Asus one. but from what im reading and your sharing it seems like the table is turned and your getting Lighting clocks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was by far the cheapest too why I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a GTX 480 has been amazing performance boost. My 480 was starting to show its age with new games.
> 
> So if I did up the voltage to 1.3 would I see much more FPS gain or just more artifacts?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> im sure it was the cheapest! i see them on sale at the cheapest price often lol, they sell cheaper than reference ..... like i said they not known to be clocking like yours


Well thanks to you & DJ.









5am here going to hit the sack.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Well thanks to you & DJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5am here going to hit the sack.


haha rigth good man i dont sleep tho maybe ought to teach me! i litterly spend hours reading and testing and my mind keeps going, but here is a link i want you to see... 780 lighting at 1.25 V + = 1120 -> lower clock than your 780 that "suppose" to be fluke and only using 1.212v -_- but your getting at at very least 1133 Gpu clock vs that 1120 lighting that is on Ln2 bios + more voltage than you so you got no advantage. I think they might have miss placed your chip into twin frozer msi http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Lightning/29.html


----------



## Albert1983

Does any one know what happens with my card? I wrote about it at post 22558. Maybe I must do something else to knew more details?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Does any one know what happens with my card? I wrote about it at post 22558. Maybe I must do something else to knew more details?


you mean this?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Hey there!
> Please help me to understand the problem with my GTX780 regerence.
> 
> Here the log file made by GPU-Z diring running FurMark. I don't understang why, but think that GPU going to throttling.
> I don't know the reason of this functionality.
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/6qHzGq9gc6NJt
> 
> Can some one tell me what is wrong?
> 
> The main components of my system are:
> Asus sabertooth 990FX R2.0, AMD FX-8350, Corsair HX650
> 
> I noticed the falling of FPS after 10-15 minutes when card is load in games.
> The temperatures on GPU are not reach 80 degrees.
> 
> Sorry for my english and thanks in advance.


can you tell us if you flashed the bios or still reference?

regardless, furmark will throttle the card, that's what it does. better to monitor in games or bench w/valley or heaven. and not only will card throttle with temperature but also power limit.

edit:
your english is good no apologies needed


----------



## Albert1983

I tried different versions of bios. Nothing help. When Crysis3 played so after 10-15 minutes fps is falling down, but it can be ot once played with twitching. No dependence when the card is going to throttling.
I bench card in heaven, so some times it very good, but some times fps very low.

I bought a used card, and do not exclude, that card maybe over clocked.
If the problem with power supply well it not bad I think.
But if the problem with gpu, so ... it's very shame((.

Can you tell me how can I test my card and what to do to anders and what's wrong?

And forget to say one thing.
The value of TDP can be more than 110-120 percent in GPU-Z when FurMark is run.
When I see that values I see FPS is falling down and twitching.
In the same time I don't see that Gpu is overheating.
Well all the parameters are in the Gpulog file.

What you think about it?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> I tried different versions of bios. Nothing help. When Crysis3 played so after 10-15 minutes fps is falling down, but it can be ot once played with twitching. No dependence when the card is going to throttling.
> I bench card in heaven, so some times it very good, but some times fps very low.
> 
> I bought a used card, and do not exclude, that card maybe over clocked.
> If the problem with power supply well it not bad I think.
> But if the problem with gpu, so ... it's very shame((.
> 
> Can you tell me how can I test my card and what to do to anders and what's wrong?
> 
> And forget to say one thing.
> The value of TDP can be more than 110-120 percent in GPU-Z when FurMark is run.
> When I see that values I see FPS is falling down and twitching.
> In the same time I don't see that Gpu is overheating.
> Well all the parameters are in the Gpulog file.
> 
> I you think about it?


hard to say what is wrong if there is anything wrong right now. buying used may be buying someone else's problem(s) unless you know them.

i trust after burner more than gpu-z to monitor temps/clock speed/power limit. the card will throttle when temp *OR* power target is hit limit. however my card will not perform as well when 68c-72c even though temp limit is 80c.

did you use bios from first post here for your card? which one?


----------



## Albert1983

Well here my screenshots of MSIAfterberner when Furmark is run.


----------



## skupples

furmark is like Kepler's biggest enemy, so worthless. It's only purpose for modern NV GPUs is to test TDP. It's terrible for stability testing, and forces Kepler to throttle almost instantly.

Long story short, furmark is a worthless tool for Kepler GPUs


----------



## Albert1983

I see it in test's result. as a fact a have low FPS in games ((.
Maybe i need to flash another bios and repeat test? But witch one ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Well here my screenshots of MSIAfterberner when Furmark is run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks for changing the default language to english







i think i see that your power limit is 100%, no? increase that to no more than 115% if you are using air cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> furmark is like Kepler's biggest enemy, so worthless. It's only purpose for modern NV GPUs is to test TDP. It's terrible for stability testing, and forces Kepler to throttle almost instantly.
> 
> Long story short, furmark is a worthless tool for Kepler GPUs


*^THIS*


----------



## Albert1983

I don't know what the power limit is set now for my card.
Bios now intalled from techpowerup site.
I see, that the value of TDP is too big and reaches 120-130 %.

Can you tell me what to do ?
Meybe I must chage the power limit, but I don't know how...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the power limit is set now for my card.
> Bios now intalled from techpowerup site.
> I see, that the value of TDP is too big and reaches 120-130 %.
> 
> Can you tell me what to do ?
> Meybe I must chage the power limit, but I don't know how...


what card do you have? i know 780 but from MSI? asus? EVGA?

techpowerup have "reference" bios, those have low TDP (power limit)

let me show you example:


left side is reference EVGA 780 right side is bios from here. see on the bottom on left- 100% 250000 (106% 265000) and bottom on right 100% 332000 (151% 500000)?

means left 100% power is 250 watts up to 265 watts (106%) right is 100% power 332 watts up to 500 (151%) watts.

not know what techpowerup bios has. could be 250, 255, 260 or different for 100% highest on air cooling should be no more than 345 watts. (300*1.15)

move the power limit slider on afterburner to adjust.


look here for better bios








(first post)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_50#post_20027616


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the power limit is set now for my card.
> Bios now intalled from techpowerup site.
> I see, that the value of TDP is too big and reaches 120-130 %.
> 
> Can you tell me what to do ?
> Meybe I must chage the power limit, but I don't know how...


Yes, stop using Furmark to trouble shoot your GPU.

The problems you are experiencing with Furmark is just furmark being furmark.


----------



## Albert1983

My video card is Zotac gtx 780.
OK. I'll try another bios.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> My video card is Zotac gtx 780.
> OK. I'll try another bios.


Albert, you really need to use something other than Furmark for this process. You will never properly identify the problem, as Furmark does nothing but add more problems.

The graphs you showed us from MSI Afterburner, while running Furmark are completely normal for Furmark. REALLY high power usage, with tons of core clock fluctuation.

You need to move to 3dMark Firestrike or something along those lines.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Well thanks to you & DJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5am here going to hit the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> haha rigth good man i dont sleep tho maybe ought to teach me! i litterly spend hours reading and testing and my mind keeps going, but here is a link i want you to see... 780 lighting at 1.25 V + = 1120 -> lower clock than your 780 that "suppose" to be fluke and only using 1.212v -_- but your getting at at very least 1133 Gpu clock vs that 1120 lighting that is on Ln2 bios + more voltage than you so you got no advantage. I think they might have miss placed your chip into twin frozer msi http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Lightning/29.html
Click to expand...

Yep is great, although that test was on air.
Quote:


> At this point you would have to use watercooling or LN2 to keep temperatures down for further clock and voltage increases, or do some BIOS modding. Our data even suggests that the MSI GTX 780 Lightning could reach well over 1200 MHz base clock when cooled properly, which should translate into a maximum clock of over 1350 MHz.


Sounds about right with added voltage?


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the power limit is set now for my card.
> Bios now intalled from techpowerup site.
> I see, that the value of TDP is too big and reaches 120-130 %.
> 
> Can you tell me what to do ?
> Meybe I must chage the power limit, but I don't know how...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, stop using Furmark to trouble shoot your GPU.
> 
> The problems you are experiencing with Furmark is just furmark being furmark.
Click to expand...

What do you recommend to test with Skupples?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> What do you recommend to test with Skupples?


you're going to trust a twerking miley cy_chicken_rus?!?!?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> What do you recommend to test with Skupples?


anything that *is not furmark*

It's woefully out of date, and has NEVER got along with Kepler based GPUs. We've seen one too many people blow up their GPUs by attempting to do long term stability testing via overnight Furmark runs. It will push your TDP to MAX (unrealistic power usage scenario) and cause the core to bounce up and down like the Tasmanian Devil just hit a crack pipe.

I would be using 3dMark Fire Strike, or the like, if attempting to diagnose a degrading performance issue. You just can't do that with Furmark due to the way it throttles the core & slams power to the roof.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're going to trust a twerking miley cy_chicken_rus?!?!?












If its a hole its a goal mate.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would be using 3dMark Fire Strike, or the like, if attempting to diagnose a degrading performance issue. You just can't do that with Furmark due to the way it throttles the core & slams power to the roof.


Ok thanks, I use Heaven at moment, find is a strong test.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Sounds about right with added voltage?


hmm past posts i already put your 1176 base clock down to 1133! bcz of water cooling and everything else like artifacts and your clock would be at least 1133! thats better than the lighting in that link! and that was a good lighting. Also man the link says the lighting was using much much higher voltage than you! dont you see? lol that lighting was 1300 mhz -1320 at 1.27V - 1.30 V !! lol and your base clock does not have to be 1200 to be 1350 boost.... Every card boost differently and boost push's itself on what it thinks the card can achieve, all the factors is how good the chip is and how good the bios is. Clearly your boost is working much better than a lighting that needs 1200 base to reach 1350.

I've had plenty of same model cards boost differently so you can throw base clock frequency comparison out the window







its all about actual in game frequency.


----------



## ivanxiao

Hallo OCN People

Have someone of you experienced a sudden freeze, and then BSOD...? It is being said, that the nvlddmkm.sys not responding...? Some people said its related to bad Driver.

Please share your experience if you have this problem or already solved it. I just got plenty BSOD in q day ( looks like 9 BSOD in 1 Day )

Thanks


----------



## Armed Infidel

Hello all new hear need some help on flashing my BIOS on a EVGA 780 reference card any help will be appreciated BIOS start with 80.80.21


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hallo OCN People
> 
> Have someone of you experienced a sudden freeze, and then BSOD...? It is being said, that the nvlddmkm.sys not responding...? Some people said its related to bad Driver.
> 
> Please share your experience if you have this problem or already solved it. I just got plenty BSOD in q day ( looks like 9 BSOD in 1 Day )
> 
> Thanks


yeah, sounds like a bad driver.

First place to look is Guru3D for the Display Driver uninstaller, flip over to Safe mode if on win8, or boot into safe mode if you're on win7, run the display driver uninstaller, allow the system to auto-restart, then re-install w/ the latest driver for your card.


----------



## benjamen50

I tried 3 780s with different BIOSes. Still getting nvidia driver crashing. All I play is garrys mod... Already tried reinstalling nvidia drivers. Already tried reinstalling operating system. And already tried multiple computers.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I tried 3 780s with different BIOSes. Still getting nvidia driver crashing. All I play is garrys mod... Already tried reinstalling nvidia drivers. Already tried reinstalling operating system. And already tried multiple computers.






A driver crash is normally only a few things.

unstable overclock
corrupt driver.
corrupt OS.
and very last, corrupt storage device.


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah, sounds like a bad driver.
> 
> First place to look is Guru3D for the Display Driver uninstaller, flip over to Safe mode if on win8, or boot into safe mode if you're on win7, run the display driver uninstaller, allow the system to auto-restart, then re-install w/ the latest driver for your card.


Hi

I already tried 3 times instal and uninstal driver. Even the latest and the previous driver. But still no luck.

Is there any possibilities a damaged GPU..?

thanks


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I tried 3 780s with different BIOSes. Still getting nvidia driver crashing. All I play is garrys mod... Already tried reinstalling nvidia drivers. Already tried reinstalling operating system. And already tried multiple computers.


wow wow my man sorry to hear this, dont spend any more time, i know how it feels to go to all ends to find a problem and come up empty handed. send me the bios your trying to use and your stock bios too. very good chance i can help you for good


----------



## benjamen50

I tried skynet bios and my stock gigabyte windforce 3x BIOSes which are same from tech power up.

I got one GHz edition gigabyte 780 same revision as skynet one specified 2.0 I think?

Other 780 is just normal oc one.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armed Infidel*
> 
> Hello all new hear need some help on flashing my BIOS on a EVGA 780 reference card any help will be appreciated BIOS start with 80.80.21


go to the first post and look at the Rev*4* bois for your card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I already tried 3 times instal and uninstal driver. Even the latest and the previous driver. But still no luck.
> 
> Is there any possibilities a damaged GPU..?
> 
> thanks


unlikely, but possible.

Have you reformatted your operating system?


----------



## Armed Infidel

Hey thanks all I need now is to call someone to talk me through it


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I tried skynet bios and my stock gigabyte windforce 3x BIOSes which are same from tech power up.
> 
> I got one GHz edition gigabyte 780 same revision as skynet one specified 2.0 I think?
> 
> Other 780 is just normal oc one.


what is your stock bios number? so i can find it and make one for you that is more likely not to crash


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> what is your stock bios number? so i can find it and make one for you that is more likely not to crash


People starting to experience crashings issues w/ Skyn3t products? Haven't been paying attention. Been riding this custom Titan rom since day 0.


----------



## Armed Infidel

Still not sure which one I need


----------



## StenioMoreira

Well I had more 780's than most and different brands too. Cards act differently to bios's and Evga's seem to be most relaxed with custom bios's... but other cards don't like it at all and turn unstable,hot and other weird things happen. I had few months ago a new version Evga acx go crazy, i mean i never expected it to be the bios for a Evga card, and it was the bios. Should be noted it was a revision bios by Evga so new that its not even listed on techpower site, makes me think even Evga can tighten the tolerence of its cards.
Mostly you get more gains with skynet bios than you would with stock of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armed Infidel*
> 
> Still not sure which one I need


whats your card man>?? send me your bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hallo OCN People
> 
> Have someone of you experienced a sudden freeze, and then BSOD...? It is being said, that the nvlddmkm.sys not responding...? Some people said its related to bad Driver.
> 
> Please share your experience if you have this problem or already solved it. I just got plenty BSOD in q day ( looks like 9 BSOD in 1 Day )
> 
> Thanks


i have noticed that this error tends to come from the latest drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> what is your stock bios number? so i can find it and make one for you that is more likely not to crash
> 
> 
> 
> People starting to experience crashings issues w/ Skyn3t products? Haven't been paying attention. Been riding this custom Titan rom since day 0.
Click to expand...

Its more likely their settings and configs as people tend to forget they cant use the same profiles they used before they modded and such. The only skyn3t bios that was 50/50 was his rev 6 bios for the kingpin. all the other ones work perfectly when your system settings are correct. The thing is people want plug and play oc's instead of plug and adjust.


----------



## Armed Infidel

How do I do that send my bios?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armed Infidel*
> 
> How do I do that send my bios?


GPU-Z will allow you to extract & save.


----------



## Armed Infidel

My card is a EVGA 780 reference card here's the BIOS won't let me send it
says wrong type of file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armed Infidel*
> 
> My card is a EVGA 780 reference card here's the BIOS won't let me send it
> says wrong type of file


right click the bios and select send to compressed then attach it in the editor here


----------



## Armed Infidel

ok ill try it

GK110.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## Armed Infidel

Sent

GK110.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## benjamen50

Stock bios number?
Rev B1 GK110 chip.
80.80.31.00.0E (P2083-0021)


----------



## Albert1983

Hi guys! Well I flashed bios from first page named skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip
Well it comes much better, than earlier.
When bench Heaven, the result is 1782. Max fps:153, min fps : 24.
Is it normal for reference card?
Max temperature I see was 85 degrees.
But there is one problem. When I run Crysis3 in ultra settings the monitor goes black and an error displayed in window. It says about restoring video driver after error

How can I get rid of thar error?
Maybe I must flash another bios, but witch one?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Hi guys! Well I flashed bios from first page named skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip
> Well it comes much better, than earlier.
> When bench Heaven, the result is 1782. Max fps:153, min fps : 24.
> Is it normal for reference card?
> Max temperature I see was 85 degrees.
> But there is one problem. When I run Crysis3 in ultra settings the monitor goes black and an error displayed in window. It says about restoring video driver after error
> 
> How can I get rid of thar error?
> Maybe I must flash another bios, but witch one?


lower your oc as that error means you're not stable.


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> unlikely, but possible.
> 
> Have you reformatted your operating system?


Hallo

yes, Already tried everything but no luck


----------



## skupples

Heaven and Valley are great for GPU e-peen runs, but they aren't really the best "test my OC stability" tools, better off using firestrike EXTREME, or using the game you want to play, & making individual profiles. Or, just find a happy medium OC that you apply to everything.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armed Infidel*
> 
> Sent
> 
> GK110.zip 130k .zip file


what you NEED to do is go to the first post

open *THIS SPOILER*
Quote:


> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to show)


and get *THIS BIOS*!
Quote:


> EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference B1
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-Evga-SC-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz


then read *THESE SPOILERS*!
Quote:


> Ez3Flash
> Is a small tool to help anyone flash they GPU. It also has come with the Nvflash.
> Ez3Flash: Spoiler! (Click to show)


Quote:


> Volt Mod 1.3v + LLC disable ( Load Line Calibration ) on windows load smile.gif
> Volt Mod guide rewrite by Occamrazor: Spoiler! (Click to show)


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armed Infidel*


Hey man there is no reason you should be unstable, because i look at your bios and its a normal stock bios! lol spend more time fine tunning your overclocks and record and keep trying till you get best Core clock than work on Memory clock second. Here i edited your bios for more power and but more voltage, but wont do you much if you dont spend time learning your cards limits but here it is http://www.filedropper.com/sten

But i got a question. do you even know how to flash your video card??? cz you didnt even know how to find your bios lol


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Stock bios number?
> Rev B1 GK110 chip.
> 80.80.31.00.0E (P2083-0021)


If your using your stock bios and your unstable ( DO NOT GO INTO SKYNET) lol his bios is not gona make your card more stable if your crashing on stock -_- if anything might get worse. Guys you gotta spend a little time trying to figure out your cards limits first man lol. So Benjamin tell me... are you using stock bios?


----------



## Armed Infidel

I built this rig, no and kinda new to trying to flash bios on gpu. I'm running an ASUS Maximus V Extreme MB with a 3770 k overclocked to 4,8ghz and have 32 gigs of Corsair dominator ram a Samsung 250 gig ssd drive and a barracuda 3 tb hhd. along with 2 EVGA gtx 780' s running in SLI , Never flashed gpu's but I've been messing around building rigs since the late 80's , even fooled around with water cooling in the 90's I'm just trying to get the most bang for my buck . I was probably miss reading a post where a person flashed his bios of a 780 card with a bios from a copper addition card and that's how I came here, cards ant running un stable just trying to squeeze them a little , But guys thanks for your time and effort and hopefully ill learn a little from yaw


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armed Infidel*
> 
> I built this rig, no and kinda new to trying to flash bios on gpu.


k keep the file i sent you saved and hid away for now, figure out how to make a bootable usb device. do some research and come to me if you get confused. and ill send you the flashing files as long as you make your stick bootable


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> If your using your stock bios and your unstable ( DO NOT GO INTO SKYNET) lol *his bios is not gona make your card more stable if your crashing on stock* -_- if anything might get worse. Guys you gotta spend a little time trying to figure out your cards limits first man lol. So Benjamin tell me... are you using stock bios?


no offense bro, but in my opinion (and i believe others) is that w/skyn3t's bios disabling boost makes OCing the card much easier. no jerky core speed or voltage fluctuations. the consistency made finding the limits a lot easier.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Yeah sounds good except with the 6 or so 780 cards i experienced with i got more better speeds with boost, sooo and never had boost speed fluctuate except with skynet's bios . the ones he left boost on would fluctuate and the ones with no boost wouldn't go as far. Was not as clear cut with every card, some handled it better than others. so yeah but idc i got no more comment on this, too busy right now and dont wana deny my experience


----------



## benjamen50

I'm currently using the stock bios.


----------



## Albert1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower your oc as that error means you're not stable.


Hello!
Can you help me with it ?
I must lower the Core Clock and find a stable value?
After I find this value, what I must change in Kepler Bios Twiker?
Must change the values that I have in the picture?



I apologize for such questions, but I have not enough experience in this.
Can you describe in more detail how can I find stable parametres for my card?
I flash bios skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom if it can help.


----------



## Lab Rat

Stenio unfortunately I had to remove your Mod as made my system unstable, started locking up in idle & wouldn't boot up for ages.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower your oc as that error means you're not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Can you help me with it ?
> I must lower the Core Clock and find a stable value?
> After I find this value, what I must change in Kepler Bios Twiker?
> Must change the values that I have in the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for such questions, but I have not enough experience in this.
> Can you describe in more detail how can I find stable parametres for my card?
> I flash bios skyn3t-37-oc-ref-rev3.rom if it can help.
Click to expand...

first using the skyn3t bios use afterburer or precision x to lower the oc by -26MHz until you find a stable point and when stable then apply that in the bios under core or memory and then apply limit by putting your highest stable clocks in the boost tab's max section like this:lol i have no idea who's bios that is lol.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Stenio unfortunately I had to remove your Mod as made my system unstable, started locking up in idle & wouldn't boot up for ages.


lab rat lol its okay man, but i dont think you know how to overclock XD, i mean u were having issues before and didnt even know what boost was. its really not that hard man but good luck, but Dj throttle was right. Your not the only one with "stability" issues lab







there is a bunch of you new 780 owners who just want to skip the overclocking and fine tuning process. haha just look back few pages


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Stenio unfortunately I had to remove your Mod as made my system unstable, started locking up in idle & wouldn't boot up for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> lab rat lol its okay man, but i dont think you know how to overclock XD, i mean u were having issues before and didnt even know what boost was. its really not that hard man but good luck, but Dj throttle was right. Your not the only one with "stability" issues lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a bunch of you new 780 owners who just want to skip the overclocking and fine tuning process. haha just look back few pages
Click to expand...

I didn't know what boost was?

I think your English is not that good mate


----------



## skupples

probably not the best idea to use Kepler Bios Tweeker to set your daily driver OC, unless it's something low with excessive voltage to prevent crashing in any scenarios. = you won't be able to achieve your max possible OCs, and or will be a pain in the ass to constantly change them.

better off using an OC tool, msi afterburner, or the like.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> probably not the best idea to use Kepler Bios Tweeker to set your daily driver OC, unless it's something low with excessive voltage to prevent crashing in any scenarios. = you won't be able to achieve your max possible OCs, and or will be a pain in the ass to constantly change them.
> 
> better off using an OC tool, msi afterburner, or the like.


When done correctly its as good a tool as any. KBT is however a bios tool and thats something that needs to be remembered. I prefer KBT as i modded my kingpin bios and run 1.36v daily with a oc of 1320MHz just on core and my mem i leave around stock as i feel this card doesn't need that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> When done correctly its as good a tool as any. KBT is however a bios tool and thats something that needs to be remembered. I prefer KBT as i modded my kingpin bios and run 1.36v daily with a oc of 1320MHz just on core and my mem i leave around stock as i feel this card doesn't need that.


Right but from what I understand , the user would need to reflash the card every time he wants to change his OC.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> When done correctly its as good a tool as any. KBT is however a bios tool and thats something that needs to be remembered. I prefer KBT as i modded my kingpin bios and run 1.36v daily with a oc of 1320MHz just on core and my mem i leave around stock as i feel this card doesn't need that.
> 
> 
> 
> Right but from what I understand , the user would need to reflash the card every time he wants to change his OC.
Click to expand...

No just the one time and the person that does it more than once without finding his limits before the first time should not be using it as this is not a common program like afterburner or PX. In that regard you are correct and they should be using afterburner or PX before they end up with a lump of sand with additives and screws.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lab rat lol its okay man, but i dont think you know how to overclock XD, i mean u were having issues before and didnt even know what boost was. its really not that hard man but good luck, but Dj throttle was right. Your not the only one with "stability" issues lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a bunch of you new 780 owners who just want to skip the overclocking and fine tuning process. haha just look back few pages


That's quite rude, anyways, I took a look at your BIOS and I didn't feel confident with what I saw, and TBH not going to risk it on a $460 card. Thanks for your effort though


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lab rat lol its okay man, but i dont think you know how to overclock XD, i mean u were having issues before and didnt even know what boost was. its really not that hard man but good luck, but Dj throttle was right. Your not the only one with "stability" issues lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a bunch of you new 780 owners who just want to skip the overclocking and fine tuning process. haha just look back few pages
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite rude, anyways, I took a look at your BIOS and I didn't feel confident with what I saw, and TBH not going to risk it on a $460 card. Thanks for your effort though
Click to expand...

lol why's that?


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol why's that?


Well it hasn't really been used enough, and I don't know much about his reputation, I retried skyn3ts BIOS and got something working, nothing personal though.

The problem with skyn3ts BIOS is that GPU-Z reports 1.182-4v during load (GPU render test) and after I close the application it pops up to 1.201v. Also, even though the base clock says it's 1006 MHz, it actually starts at 823 MHz, any idea why those problems persist?

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol why's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Well it hasn't really been used enough, and I don't know much about his reputation, I retried skyn3ts BIOS and got something working, nothing personal though.
> 
> The problem with skyn3ts BIOS is that GPU-Z reports 1.182-4v during load (GPU render test) and after I close the application it pops up to 1.201v. Also, even though the base clock says it's 1006 MHz, it actually starts at 823 MHz, any idea why those problems persist?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

merging of the p-states or throttling. I'm more inclined to believe the p-states. For some reason its not jumping to p00 like it should properly. I believe its possible because skyn3t uses Hex and so is not confined to the limitations that KBT imposes. Not sure if he changed a value too many. May I see the bios?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Well it hasn't really been used enough, and I don't know much about his reputation, I retried skyn3ts BIOS and got something working, nothing personal though.
> 
> The problem with skyn3ts BIOS is that GPU-Z reports 1.182-4v during load (GPU render test) and after I close the application it pops up to 1.201v. Also, even though the base clock says it's 1006 MHz, it actually starts at 823 MHz, any idea why those problems persist?
> 
> Thanks


this is called V-Droop, and you aren't going to get it to go away in any way shape or form. The cards bug out when you disable, or even lower Load Line Calibration.

GPU-Z voltage reading is also wonky, as it's from a software polling level, not direct read of the GPU... Either way, yuo're never going to be able to get rid of that V-droop/LLC

in short, they're not problems, they're design. CPUs do it as well, the only difference being you can reduce / turn it off with most modern, and all K series CPUs.

If people are REALLY having issues w/ Skyn3t on NEW 780s, let me know. I can attempt to catch his, or Ed's attention

the whole 1006 / 832 part of your post, is that a reference to when the LLC kicks in, or something else? If it is towards the voltage sink, then it's once again part of the design.

If you aren't talking about the V-droop with the above comment, then just flash back to stock bios, then back to skynet

You used to be able to kill LLC 100% on GK110, then 780Ti came out, and it all went down hill from there. Nvidia was able to do something somewhere that messed it up for pretty much all GK110 cards.

*also remember to always re-install your drivers after flashing. Any side of weird stuff post-flash = re-install GPU drivers.*


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is called V-Droop, and you aren't going to get it to go away in any way shape or form. The cards bug out when you disable, or even lower Load Line Calibration.
> 
> GPU-Z voltage reading is also wonky, as it's from a software polling level, not direct read of the GPU... Either way, yuo're never going to be able to get rid of that V-droop/LLC
> 
> in short, they're not problems, they're design. CPUs do it as well, the only difference being you can reduce / turn it off with most modern, and all K series CPUs.
> 
> If people are REALLY having issues w/ Skyn3t on NEW 780s, let me know. I can attempt to catch his, or Ed's attention
> 
> the whole 1006 / 832 part of your post, is that a reference to when the LLC kicks in, or something else? If it is towards the voltage sink, then it's once again part of the design.
> 
> If you aren't talking about the V-droop with the above comment, then just flash back to stock bios, then back to skynet
> 
> You used to be able to kill LLC 100% on GK110, then 780Ti came out, and it all went down hill from there. Nvidia was able to do something somewhere that messed it up for pretty much all GK110 cards.
> 
> *also remember to always re-install your drivers after flashing. Any side of weird stuff post-flash = re-install GPU drivers.*


Uhh the voltage is fine, but the cards clock doesn't go down with the flash, I've flashed and reflashed so many times it isn't funny >.< But is it possible for me to raise the voltage of the BIOS even further to compensate for the LLC?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Well it hasn't really been used enough, and I don't know much about his reputation, I retried skyn3ts BIOS and got something working, nothing personal though.
> 
> The problem with skyn3ts BIOS is that GPU-Z reports 1.182-4v during load (GPU render test) and after I close the application it pops up to 1.201v. Also, even though the base clock says it's 1006 MHz, it actually starts at 823 MHz, any idea why those problems persist?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is called V-Droop, and you aren't going to get it to go away in any way shape or form. The cards bug out when you disable, or even lower Load Line Calibration.
> 
> GPU-Z voltage reading is also wonky, as it's from a software polling level, not direct read of the GPU... Either way, yuo're never going to be able to get rid of that V-droop/LLC
> 
> in short, they're not problems, they're design. CPUs do it as well, the only difference being you can reduce / turn it off with most modern, and all K series CPUs.
> 
> If people are REALLY having issues w/ Skyn3t on NEW 780s, let me know. I can attempt to catch his, or Ed's attention
> 
> the whole 1006 / 832 part of your post, is that a reference to when the LLC kicks in, or something else? If it is towards the voltage sink, then it's once again part of the design.
> 
> If you aren't talking about the V-droop with the above comment, then just flash back to stock bios, then back to skynet
> 
> You used to be able to kill LLC 100% on GK110, then 780Ti came out, and it all went down hill from there. Nvidia was able to do something somewhere that messed it up for pretty much all GK110 cards.
> 
> *also remember to always re-install your drivers after flashing. Any side of weird stuff post-flash = re-install GPU drivers.*
Click to expand...

what he is referring to is different as when i have skyn3t's bios i didn't experience this issue until i used rev 6 for the kingpin. I know what he is referring to just don't know what it is thats causing it. its like the clocks don't know which clock they want to run. The voltage thing is vdroop but the card should at least be maintaining the clocks.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what he is referring to is different as when i have skyn3t's bios i didn't experience this issue until i used rev 6 for the kingpin. I know what he is referring to just don't know what it is thats causing it. its like the clocks don't know which clock they want to run. The voltage thing is vdroop but the card should at least be maintaining the clocks.


I can get the core up by moving the slider, but to get to 1215 it's somewhere around 400 offset o.o


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what he is referring to is different as when i have skyn3t's bios i didn't experience this issue until i used rev 6 for the kingpin. I know what he is referring to just don't know what it is thats causing it. its like the clocks don't know which clock they want to run. The voltage thing is vdroop but the card should at least be maintaining the clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get the core up by moving the slider, but to get to 1215 it's somewhere around 400 offset o.o
Click to expand...

I don't know went wrong but the last series of bios are wierd. for instance with rev 6 when you oc the core you need almost double the offset to oc a certain clock. for example to add 200MHZ i needed 376 this is a random example but to put it more accurately if i oc the nubers were always off compared to what i added. I make my own bios anyway though so i went back to my mod.


----------



## REAPER XD

I'm about to attempt to set the voltage in the BIOS to 1.225mV instead of 1.212mV, is this a bad idea or should I proceed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> I'm about to attempt to set the voltage in the BIOS to 1.225mV instead of 1.212mV, is this a bad idea or should I proceed?


no as it won't go higher than 1.212v as the driver is what limits the voltage


----------



## REAPER XD

Thanks for that







Guess I'll have to put up with these silly clock shenanigans and see what this new BIOS can take me from 1202MHz at stock BIOS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to put up with these silly clock shenanigans and see what this new BIOS can take me from 1202MHz at stock BIOS.


i did say I can adjust it or even make you one.


----------



## REAPER XD

Ooh didn't see! How would that work?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Ooh didn't see! How would that work?


you zip it and upload it.


----------



## REAPER XD

Asus.GTX780.3072.131125.zip 131k .zip file


This is the original ROM, many thanks!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

no problem

Asus.GTX780.3072.131125.zip 261k .zip file
 let me know if you like it.


----------



## Albert1983

Can some one give me woking and tested and good bios for reference card ?
I tried bios from first page, but don't like it.
Maybe I tried the wrong bios...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## benjamen50

Does anyone maybe know how my friends sales gigabyte rep gets his GTX 780's? I've bought two from him for 370$ each. I am suspecting they are cards that have been returned from the RMA department. Because these cards are giving me issues such as driver crashing and freezing up the whole computer, which requires me to do a hard reset.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Uhh the voltage is fine, but the cards clock doesn't go down with the flash, I've flashed and reflashed so many times it isn't funny >.< But is it possible for me to raise the voltage of the BIOS even further to compensate for the LLC?


Try reinstalling GPU drivers. This is actually a pretty common issue.


----------



## djthrottleboi

agreed with a clean install as your other stages are stilll there and the only one i changed was high performance aka p00 unless of course you are using chrome with hardware acceleration. then there you just have too disable that.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> thats pretty stupid statement reaper xd, bios cant hurt a card and my bios is most conservative of all bios mods, in fack skynet bios is 100 times more crazy than my bios would ever be.
> 
> Skynet has no bios for your poseidon nor would it ever work on your poseidon bcz i have a poseidon, so everything you said made no sense. The reason why i make bios instead of using sjynet is bcz he puts 350 watts extra on every rail, to say my looks bad is ironic. All i did was increase little bit every where and skynet increases 200% every where. Everything you said sounds dum ... not to be rude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol afraid of my bios... lolol go compare what i did to skynet bios,,, his looks nothign like your stock whats so ever. and bios cant hurt cards its the user who hurts cards. I flashed gtx 760 with 770 bios before and with 780 bios before and than back again to 760 and worked just fine. I used the craziest skynet bios before and back bcz they were unstable and guess what? my card is still fine. I flashed 780 with 780 ti before and its still fine. never had damage from flashing anything and i have flashed gpu's over thousand times.
> Gosh this is the worst reply i read on here so far -__-.... the reason why i EVEN make bios and advise folks to make their own aswell is out of caution and concern with skynet bios. Everything i do when making a bios is much much less agressive than the ones you find on theads. AND the reason why i even gave you a poseidon bios is because there isnt any modded poseidon bios's out there, and even if there was it would fail hard. you cant do things to Asus cards that u do with all other cards. Asus cards dont work good with bio's u find out here, and much less the Asus Poseidon which i got 3 of.
> 
> Poseidon is mmuch more hard locked and resembles nothing with the rest of 780's .... even Dc2 version is different. all asus cards use different voltage regulators and completely different boards. You now did upset me,... sad sad... did you know Asus cards dont work good with some overcloking softwares??/ Did you know your poseidon does runs super bad with anything other than Asus gpu tweak or nvidia inspector>???? Man this is pretty funny and sad in the same time. Peoples lack of knowledge is stunning and than they try to turn it on you after your helped them.
> 
> God bless DJ and others like him who help folks all the time despite their sillyness ^^, as for me well im all out nice guy patience who was gona help people. I just cant deal lol


All right man, just because your angry I chose not to use yor BIOS and used throttle's one, doesn't mean you can bad mouth me or him in private chat. I never insulted you, so why are you being so rude. Everything I say has logic or meaning behind it. And you think I can overclock because I'm having a problem. That is completely illogical and arrogant. If the Poseidon is hard locked then why do you claim for it to run as you say? You didn't make that BIOS for me, you already had it. You need to calm down and think about the situation or learn a bit of English to understand it properly.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> You need to calm down and think about the situation or learn a bit of English to understand it properly.


Never insulted you and no not much logic man, the fact that u said the bios i had shared with you was scary! thats what was extremely ironic as any bios i make is much less crazy and cautious than any bios you got i guarantee you. And i had no clue nor do i care DJ made bios for you, good i expected that sense the guy helps everyone. But to say the bios i had was scary means you didnt look at it as it looked very much like stock bio's while everyone else makes it look nothing like stock.

lol sorry the irony of your previous statements stirred me up a little as it made little to no logic.









Should really download KelperBiosTweaker and look at things before posting


----------



## looniam

well, lost a friend today.









sent my 780 to step up to a 980 that i am trading for a 780ti classy.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, lost a friend today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent my 780 to step up to a 980 that i am trading for a 780ti classy.


I will be there soo as i sello my cpu/gpu and mobo bundle. going to be taking pics and posting it soon.


----------



## pez

Dang it guys, I want your ACX SC's!







.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Never insulted you and no not much logic man, the fact that u said the bios i had shared with you was scary! thats what was extremely ironic as any bios i make is much less crazy and cautious than any bios you got i guarantee you. And i had no clue nor do i care DJ made bios for you, good i expected that sense the guy helps everyone. But to say the bios i had was scary means you didnt look at it as it looked very much like stock bio's while everyone else makes it look nothing like stock.
> 
> lol sorry the irony of your previous statements stirred me up a little as it made little to no logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should really download KelperBiosTweaker and look at things before posting


How do you think I checked the BIOS..? As I said before, just because I didn't like the values of your BIOS, doesn't mean it is bad. The BIOS did not give me 1.212v (although Precision X did report it) GPU-Z reported 1.184v. And you really need to check the definition of the word "ironic".


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> How do you think I checked the BIOS..? As I said before, just because I didn't like the values of your BIOS, doesn't mean it is bad. The BIOS did not give me 1.212v (although Precision X did report it) GPU-Z reported 1.184v. And you really need to check the definition of the word "ironic".


Hmm you wont get it reported at 1.212 with anything on anything else. not even precision and oh by the way you card must be running like a 770 or something right now, highly doubt your poseidon is working anything like the ones i had which all ran over 1300 mhz . and it is a Irony... maybe you should focus less on my name and the number of reps i got and more on the product at hand. Its fun to look into things try it


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Hmm you wont get it reported at 1.212 with anything on anything else. not even precision and oh by the way you card must be running like a 770 or something right now, highly doubt your poseidon is working anything like the ones i had which all ran over 1300 mhz . and it is a Irony... maybe you should focus less on my name and the number of reps i got and more on the product at hand. Its fun to look into things try it


How can a card with 2304 cores run like a card with 1536 cores? I reverted back to stock BIOS with increased power limits because 1.184v didn't give me more than another 15MHz on the core. So explain how my card running at 1202MHz on the core is like a 770? How do you call yourself good at technology.


----------



## StenioMoreira

lol XD i dont call anything.. i cant even type much less know much. Im saying that my poseidons ran at 1306 + mhz with that bios you're so afraid of







and you should not be too worried about what GPU-Z says as its not concrete anyhow, like in all my over experience i never had GPU z ever record more than what the cards were made to show. I had cards running at 1.25 V and gpu z showed 1.212 or some times even 0.98 V. I'm not 100 % sure but I think Gpu Z only shows whats specified by the card. ask any classified owner if gpu z ever show the true volts/


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Dang it guys, I want your ACX SC's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


naaawwww you wouldn't have wanted mine - had to go w/1.235v just to game @1150 and 1.3v to do a bench of [email protected] . . .


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> naaawwww you wouldn't have wanted mine - had to go w/1.235v just to game @1150 and 1.3v to do a bench of [email protected] . . .


Haha I'm probably the only one here that's yet to OC my card. It's just been doing so good with *cough* stock boost







. I don't really need a second card...it's honestly more of a "oh hey I can completely max this game out now" and aesthetics thing







.


----------



## benjamen50

Well apparently all my problems went away on my 2x GTX 780s on sli, I haven't been driver crashing or freezing for the last two days.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha I'm probably the only one here that's yet to OC my card. It's just been doing so good with *cough* stock boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't really need a second card...it's honestly more of a "oh hey I can completely max this game out now" and aesthetics thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was like that too. Then tried overclocking. Now I can't bare too stand or see card with stock clocks.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> naaawwww you wouldn't have wanted mine - had to go w/1.235v just to game @1150 and 1.3v to do a bench of [email protected] . . .


Mine are pretty bad too. Both my 780's are clocked at 1137 @ 1.2v and can't clock any higher without crashing in-game... Not too sure if it's cause of SLI.. or my 850w PSU...


----------



## galletabah

Hi guy, I am Spanish and I have problems communicating in English

I have a problem, i dont know what bios i need for my new gpu
I have a 780 gigabyte reference with this bios version 80.10.3a.00.2b
Actually I run the gpu with a galaxy oc reference bios with 1096 base clock and 1149 boost, but i want run my gpu how my old 780 asus with a undervolt vcore(1086) and 1175 mhz

What bios i need get for my gpu?

Sorry for my bad language but im learning it actually

regards!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Mine are pretty bad too. Both my 780's are clocked at 1137 @ 1.2v and can't clock any higher without crashing in-game... Not too sure if it's cause of SLI.. *or my 850w PSU*...


have the problem "just benching"? like valley?

it _could_ be if you used one of skyn3t's bios that have a 330 watt TDP. check the _power limit_ (not gpu usage) in afterburner and if you see both hitting 100%+ (660 watts+) that leaves 190 watts for your rig which is pretty much what OCed ivy will use . . since games use more cpu than benching.

but i never have SLI'd so i couldn't tell you if that is a possibility or how.


----------



## StenioMoreira

hello guys I increased Pcie frequncy to 117 mhz but now i got these 2 settings --> Plx Core voltage and Plx Aux voltage. They both on auto and i want to set a voltage myself as auto always pushes things too far. And advice on voltagess?? what is a conservative Core and Aux plx voltages??? im guessing only thing i need to mess with is Aux and for core idk what that does. They both under Pcie tuning section after i increased pcie frequency


----------



## SteezyTN

What happens if your card is modded with a bios, and it dies? Will that void warranty?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What happens if your card is modded with a bios, and it dies? Will that void warranty?


bios cant kill a card,... out of all the cards i ever owned and everything i know. i can say with certainty that its not possible, I mean i crossed bios of different gpus entirely and done so much on my own that something would be broken by now. but never has so longer story short no, what will kill a card is the owner. And if you got modded bios in a card and (you) kill the card than you stil got warranty, bcz the card is dead already and so RMA people prob wont ever know u flashed it. unles all that was wrong was a simple fix like a capacitor came off/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What happens if your card is modded with a bios, and it dies? Will that void warranty?


yes if you are not able to flash the original back.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> bios cant kill a card,... out of all the cards i ever owned and everything i know. i can say with certainty that its not possible, I mean i crossed bios of different gpus entirely and done so much on my own that something would be broken by now. but never has so longer story short no, what will kill a card is the owner. And if you got modded bios in a card and (you) kill the card than you stil got warranty, bcz the card is dead already and so RMA people prob wont ever know u flashed it. unles all that was wrong was a simple fix like a capacitor came off/


Did you not read his question? He didn't ask can a BIOS kill the card, he asked if the card stops working while a different BIOS other than stock is flashed. It does void the warranty if you can not flash the stock one back just as throttleboi said.


----------



## StenioMoreira

lol i said if they can fix it they would know, if the damage is bad they would never know^^ guy is worked up aye, grudging on me much???

Also now that i think about it Hmmm.... should be noted if you kill a card you wont be able to RMA at all, RMA is for defective cards that still boot with and ect. Dead card wont boot with pc so no they wont know at all actually bcz they wouldn't even bother looking into a card you killed. things like physical damage also makes card not boot at all, and so #1 they wont ever know # 2 they wont look at it.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lol i said if they can fix it they would know, if the damage is bad they would never know^^ guy is worked up aye, grudging on me much???


Thing is, I'm not getting mad. I never said a wrong thing about you in the beginning, but you obviously took it the wrong way and decided to take a distaste in me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lol i said if they can fix it they would know, if the damage is bad they would never know^^ guy is worked up aye, grudging on me much???
> 
> Also now that i think about it Hmmm.... should be noted if you kill a card you wont be able to RMA at all, RMA is for defective cards that still boot with and ect. Dead card wont boot with pc so no they wont know at all actually bcz they wouldn't even bother looking into a card you killed. things like physical damage also makes card not boot at all, and so #1 they wont ever know # 2 they wont look at it.


this is not true as they can find out exactly what went wrong with a card and If you google you will find a eeprom tester and many other softwares out ad about. they will find out what went wrong and they will replace the issue and put it back out. Either they send it back to you or if you ndid a advanced rma then you already have the replacement and they will just fix it and put it on a shelf for other people with advanced rma's.


----------



## emsj86

Switching from amd to intel i7 4790k z97. Is the nvflash on my card or my mtherboard bios. Meaning will I have to refash it. I don't think I do but figure you guys know best so I m asking you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Switching from amd to intel i7 4790k z97. Is the nvflash on my card or my mtherboard bios. Meaning will I have to refash it. I don't think I do but figure you guys know best so I m asking you


the bios is in read only memory meaning only special software can change the cards bios. You will have the same until you use special software like nvflash to write another bios to the ROM


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> have the problem "just benching"? like valley?
> 
> it _could_ be if you used one of skyn3t's bios that have a 330 watt TDP. check the _power limit_ (not gpu usage) in afterburner and if you see both hitting 100%+ (660 watts+) that leaves 190 watts for your rig which is pretty much what OCed ivy will use . . since games use more cpu than benching.
> 
> but i never have SLI'd so i couldn't tell you if that is a possibility or how.


Yup.

I'm currently using skyn3t's bios. My power limit is set at 116% but when my cards are "benching" or in-game the power limit only hits ~70% for both cards. I'm not home right now but I'll post a pic later.


----------



## emsj86

Thank you


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> I'm currently using skyn3t's bios. My power limit is set at 116% but when my cards are "benching" or in-game *the power limit only hits ~70% for both cards.* I'm not home right now but I'll post a pic later.


well, i don't think you are hitting your PSU too hard then since (330*.7)*2= 462 watts for the cards. that leaves plenty of room for the rest of the rig.

i think there is some "formula" for which card to use as the primary. such as the one that needs slightly more voltage(???) don't know but pointing that out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> I'm currently using skyn3t's bios. My power limit is set at 116% but when my cards are "benching" or in-game *the power limit only hits ~70% for both cards.* I'm not home right now but I'll post a pic later.
> 
> 
> 
> well, i don't think you are hitting your PSU too hard then since (330*.7)*2= 462 watts for the cards. that leaves plenty of room for the rest of the rig.
> 
> i think there is some "formula" for which card to use as the primary. such as the one that needs slightly more voltage(???) don't know but pointing that out.
Click to expand...

advanced rma goes in on the psu next week looks like i will be running my oc again.


----------



## galletabah

guys, answer my question pliz!!!


----------



## skupples

Woah people. Skynet isn't magically adding 350 watts.... That's just not how this works. He's adding the ability to DRAW more power, which you can only do via high clocks, high volts & high loads.

Kinda scary that people are passing out one off BIOS mods, then posting things that are in complete contradiction to the actual functionality of a bios.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> guys, answer my question pliz!!!


sir can´t find your question i´m too drunk sry









...I´m just joking...what was your question?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Woah people. Skynet isn't magically adding 350 watts.... That's just not how this works. He's adding the ability to DRAW more power, which you can only do via high clocks, high volts & high loads.
> 
> Kinda scary that people are passing out one off BIOS mods, then posting things that are in complete contradiction to the actual functionality of a bios.


if you're referring to the power draw i mentioned - look and you'll see i am using that for a SLI set up.


----------



## alancsalt

I'll admit to not knowing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Hi guy, I am Spanish and I have problems communicating in English
> 
> I have a problem, i dont know what bios i need for my new gpu
> I have a 780 gigabyte reference with this bios version 80.10.3a.00.2b
> Actually I run the gpu with a galaxy oc reference bios with 1096 base clock and 1149 boost, but i want run my gpu how my old 780 asus with a undervolt vcore(1086) and 1175 mhz
> 
> What bios i need get for my gpu?
> 
> Sorry for my bad language but im learning it actually
> 
> regards!


----------



## themasterpiece1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Update 1 for Win 8.1 caused BSODs for me (page fault in nonpaged area)
> 
> Just want to confirm for others that rolling back the ROM to stock fixed my BSODs.
> 
> I had Skynet's ROM on my GTX 780 for at least 5 or 6 months now.
> After installing kb2919355 (Update 1, for Windows 8.1 x64) I started getting BSODs on boot just after the blue logo screen. It would come up with page_fault_in_nonpaged_area.
> 
> I tried doing a clean Windows re-install from nothing, same issue after the Update 1.
> 
> On nvidia forums I found a bunch of guys who had the same fault and after a few weeks they worked out we all had Skynet's ROM.
> 
> I rolled back to stock ROM. Installed Update 1. Everything works.
> 
> I'll monitor the forums for when this becomes a non-issue again and I'll go back to the awesome ROM from Skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> - bsod kb2919355 page fault in nonpaged area windows 8.1 update 1 -


Can someone help me with this? I just got Windows 8.1 and was doing windows update and I am having this exact problem. I also have a GTX 780 with the skynet ROM. Do I just follow the same steps to flash it back to the stock ROM? How can I get the stock ROM?

Thanks!


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> sir can´t find your question i´m too drunk sry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I´m just joking...what was your question?


this:
Hi guy, I am Spanish and I have problems communicating in English

I have a problem, i dont know what bios i need for my new gpu
I have a 780 gigabyte reference with this bios version 80.10.3a.00.2b
Actually I run the gpu with a galaxy oc reference bios with 1096 base clock and 1149 boost, but i want run my gpu how my old 780 asus with a undervolt vcore(1086) and 1175 mhz

What bios i need get for my gpu?

Sorry for my bad language but im learning it actually

regards!


----------



## themasterpiece1

So I had to flash my card back to stock from Skynet because it would not play nice with a Windows 8.1 update. What are my options for getting a better Bios to OC my card?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> So I had to flash my card back to stock from Skynet because it would not play nice with a Windows 8.1 update. What are my options for getting a better Bios to OC my card?


interesting, i've never experienced any issues like this on win 8.1.2...

did you try flushing your drivers before reverting the bios?

I'm STILL using the Skyn3t Titan bios from like a year ago. never had any of these issues.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> this:
> Hi guy, I am Spanish and I have problems communicating in English
> 
> I have a problem, i dont know what bios i need for my new gpu
> I have a 780 gigabyte reference with this bios version 80.10.3a.00.2b
> Actually I run the gpu with a galaxy oc reference bios with 1096 base clock and 1149 boost, but i want run my gpu how my old 780 asus with a undervolt vcore(1086) and 1175 mhz
> 
> What bios i need get for my gpu?
> 
> Sorry for my bad language but im learning it actually
> 
> regards!


go to the first post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_50#post_20027616

look at
Quote:


> skyn3t vBios download
> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> 
> Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
> First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
> Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
> *Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx*
> 
> New Nvidia GTX 780 B1 Chip with Bios version 80.80.21.XX.XX


bios 80.10.3A.xx.xx is YOU means A1 chip so NO rev4 bios!

go to:
Quote:


> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 3 : released date 08/12/2013: Spoiler! (Click to hide)


and find:

Quote:


> *skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file*
> Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> *It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"*
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 25%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W


----------



## skupples

where is @Occamrazor & @Skyn3t

I miss my brothers.

I guess I started posting in this thread again shortly after them going AFK.


----------



## looniam

have no idea where the wonder brothers© are at/doing.

i fear for their sanity with all the PMs they must have.


----------



## ice445

They've probably moved on to Maxwell by now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> They've probably moved on to Maxwell by now.


They wouldn't abandon 2 years worth of work for Maxwell, specially with Occam stating that he's sticking with his Titans for daily driving until further notice.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> They've probably moved on to Maxwell by now.
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't abandon 2 years worth of work for Maxwell, specially with Occam stating that he's sticking with his Titans for daily driving until further notice.
Click to expand...

He loves those titams. I would too as the titans are awesome.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> He loves those titams. I would too as the titans are awesome.










yes they are. It took almost 2 years for something to compete w/ water cooled 1334+ 7.5 giggle titans.


----------



## StenioMoreira

i had 7 780's 3 of them major issues that took me days and days to figure out, and it was skynet bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> He loves those titams. I would too as the titans are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are. It took almost 2 years for something to compete w/ water cooled 1334+ 7.5 giggle titans.
Click to expand...

I know right they had lots of overclocking potential. I still want one for fp64. The vram and power would mean that i can still game like a champ too.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> i had 7 780's 3 of them major issues that took me days and days to figure out, and it was skynet bios.


Of course you did.


----------



## nleksan

First it was 2
Then 4
Then 1 Poseidon
Then 2 Poseidon
Then 3 PPoseidon
Then 6
Now its 7

Rofl


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> First it was 2
> Then 4
> Then 1 Poseidon
> Then 2 Poseidon
> Then 3 PPoseidon
> Then 6
> Now its 7
> 
> Rofl


Then it was 3 DCU II


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go to the first post.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_50#post_20027616
> 
> look at
> bios 80.10.3A.xx.xx is YOU means A1 chip so NO rev4 bios!
> 
> go to:
> and find:


i did all this but when i put the vcore in "-75" and "+38" in core clock for 1175 mhz in the 3dmark put automatically "1.150v" with 1160 mhz
the bios is not doing the undervolting? what i need configure¿
what im doing wrong?

thanks for the help guy ^^


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> i did all this but when i put the vcore in "-75" and "+38" in core clock for 1175 mhz in the 3dmark put automatically "1.150v" with 1160 mhz
> the bios is not doing the undervolting? what i need configure¿
> what im doing wrong?
> 
> thanks for the help guy ^^


Do you have adaptive V-SYNC on? That locks your FPS at your monitors refresh rate and if the application is running easily enough to sustain that FPS, the card will downclock for power saving and efficiency.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Do you have adaptive V-SYNC on? That locks your FPS at your monitors refresh rate and if the application is running easily enough to sustain that FPS, the card will downclock for power saving and efficiency.


yes, its ON. The problem is that I think that should run 1.086v at most
what do you think?
thx


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> yes, its ON. The problem is that I think that should run 1.086v at most
> what do you think?
> thx


if you look at the bios below the one i point out:
Quote:


> skyn3t-3A-iChill-rev3.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> Nvidia GTX 780 iChill GeForce GTX 780 Accelero Hybrid
> Version 80.10.3A.00.1C
> Base core clock 1058.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> *undervolting* smile.gif
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W


but that raises the question if you can use that on a galaxy reference model. i am not comfortable suggesting that.

also, not all gpu chips are the same when it comes to the voltage needed to run at a specific clock speed. it has been debated and pretty much shown that a lower ASIC % will require a higher voltage.


----------



## Aonex

Hi, what's a good price (USD) for a used 780 at this point?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Hi, what's a good price (USD) for a used 780 at this point?


IMO, ~$300 depending on model; reference (lower) classy (higher)

basing this on the price/performance of the gtx970


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Do you have adaptive V-SYNC on? That locks your FPS at your monitors refresh rate and if the application is running easily enough to sustain that FPS, the card will downclock for power saving and efficiency.


its ON yes, the problem is the voltage, i think that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you look at the bios below the one i point out:
> but that raises the question if you can use that on a galaxy reference model. i am not comfortable suggesting that.
> 
> also, not all gpu chips are the same when it comes to the voltage needed to run at a specific clock speed. it has been debated and pretty much shown that a lower ASIC % will require a higher voltage.


is a 780 gigabyte with a galaxy oc bios, 73% asic, and does the 1230 mhz with 1.150v, i dont think that the oc was a problem
In my old asus 780 dcii oc i put in msi afterburner the vcore in negative -75 and the gpu never excedeed 1.086v
i put this bios a couple of hours, and i cant play bf4 15 min, its imposible, crashes andartifacs (with reinstaling drivers included)
i play now with the galaxy bios and the frecuency that i saw before. I dont understand why this gpu dont up more. with temps i havent problems, 27cº at max with waterblock
regards!! and sorry for my english xDD


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Hi, what's a good price (USD) for a used 780 at this point?


$250-300.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> is a 780 gigabyte with a galaxy oc bios, 73% asic, and does the 1230 mhz with 1.150v, i dont think that the oc was a problem
> In my old asus 780 dcii oc i put in msi afterburner the vcore in negative -75 and the gpu never excedeed 1.086v
> i put this bios a couple of hours, and i cant play bf4 15 min, its imposible, crashes andartifacs (with reinstaling drivers included)
> i play now with the galaxy bios and the frecuency that i saw before. I dont understand why this gpu dont up more. with temps i havent problems, 27cº at max with waterblock
> regards!! and sorry for my english xDD


a gpu is going to need the voltage it needs no matter what bios you use. if you crash and artifact then most likely it needs more voltage.

if your old card did more with less then that was what it did.

if your newer card needs more than that is what it needs.


----------



## Aonex

Great, so a lightning for $250 is a good deal then.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Great, so a lightning for $250 is a good deal then.


I'd take it.









would love to see the troubleshooting from the guy with 7 780s, most of them not working due to Skyn3t.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Great, so a lightning for $250 is a good deal then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see the troubleshooting from the guy with 7 780s, most of them not working due to Skyn3t.
Click to expand...

his solution is to make boost go faster.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> his solution is to make boost go faster.


Boost is the enemy, thus removal of boost was the original goal that led to all of this.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> his solution is to make boost go faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Boost is the enemy, thus removal of boost was the original goal that led to all of this.
Click to expand...

Ikr but only if you know how to oc. Those who don't are better with boost on as it will out oc them


----------



## skupples

It just confuses me how many people instantly blame the BIOS when they start experiencing issues post-flash. The list of potential problems, outside of the BIOS being broken, is quite long. It's almost always going to either be a derped driver, a broken flash, or using the wrong bios.

I've tested all of his Titan BIOS before release, never experienced an issue that couldn't be fixed.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Hi, what's a good price (USD) for a used 780 at this point?


new 350 dollars, used 300 or less thx to the new GPU's launch you can get them really cheap. go for the ones that can be modded easy with software hacks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Great, so a lightning for $250 is a good deal then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take it.
Click to expand...

and so would i


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It just confuses me how many people instantly blame the BIOS when they start experiencing issues post-flash. The list of potential problems, outside of the BIOS being broken, is quite long. It's almost always going to either be a derped driver, a broken flash, or using the wrong bios.
> 
> I've tested all of his Titan BIOS before release, never experienced an issue that couldn't be fixed.


the driver is the usual culprit with the oc software being next because of the new drivers and new oc software conflicts.


----------



## looniam

.

.

<---- who







LANA?!?!?!?!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the driver is the usual culprit with the oc software being next because of the new drivers and new oc software conflicts.


yep these problems only started happening with new revision of cards and drivers. my first 780's never had problems than the same exact ones but new version started to have issues. i know it was newer even though it was same card bcz the bios was not even listed anywhere and i had to upgrade my Nvflash aswell or it would crash in mins after flash!. they def caught on to what people where doing and started making it harder for us


----------



## skupples

it's a long running, and never ending battle between us and the manufacturers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's a long running, and never ending battle between us and the manufacturers.


pretty much but we are clearly smarter and win in the end. Why? because they neeed us.


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> a gpu is going to need the voltage it needs no matter what bios you use. if you crash and artifact then most likely it needs more voltage.
> 
> if your old card did more with less then that was what it did.
> 
> if your newer card needs more than that is what it needs.


men, i know it, but if i cant undervolting i think that is a problem bios, i can do more with the same vcore, but if i can do the same with less voltaje, why not?
there arent more bios compatible with my gpu? i just want have more options


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> yes, its ON. The problem is that I think that should run 1.086v at most
> what do you think?
> thx


It's meant to be turned off while benchmarking and validating overclocks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> men, i know it, but if i cant undervolting i think that is a problem bios, i can do more with the same vcore, but if i can do the same with less voltaje, why not?
> there arent more bios compatible with my gpu? i just want have more options


*WARNING* _i am not experienced with the next suggestion_ - *GET MORE FEEDBACK for someone that KNOWS!!*
well, the only suggestion i have is to use Kebler Bios Tweaker (kbt) and go through all the clock states in the boost table:


then go to the voltage table and adjust the voltage for the CLK# that has the target clock speed


as i said not all gpus need the same voltage. it is not reasonable to have everyone use the least amount of voltage.

there has to be "wiggle room" - more than for some but enough for all.


----------



## skupples

every chip is different, ASIC value be damned.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> every chip is different, ASIC value be damned.


what does asic mean and could it be trusted... i forgot where u see asic value


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> every chip is different, ASIC value be damned.
> 
> 
> 
> what does asic mean and could it be trusted... i forgot where u see asic value
Click to expand...

ASIC can be trusted and It is a value that reflects leakage on cards. Right click the top of gpu-z and select read ASIC. Mine is 60.0% and as ASIC reflects my card prefers higher voltages to oc and does 1488MHz at 1.46v


----------



## skupples

trusted to mean what? That is the defining question, even GPU-Z doesn't understand their ASIC value. It supposedly measures the leaky nature of the chip, but harvesting data here on OCN has shown that it means next to nothing when it comes to overclocking headroom. My 89% ASIC Titan doesn't clock as well as my 60% ASIC titan, BUT the 60% ASIC titan has a higher voltage @ idle. = worthless metric that some of us have used to resell our GK110s @ inflated prices.









someone came around club titan offering something stupid like $10 per ASIC point, and must be >80%. I gladly coughed up a Titan, then picked up another used one on Ebay for $600. (this was about a year ago now)


----------



## StenioMoreira

so guys Higher Asic is good or bad? leaker means to have higher asic? or lower? lol thx







oh and what else measures Asic other than gpu z


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> so guys Higher Asic is good or bad? leaker means to have higher asic? or lower? lol thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and what else measures Asic other than gpu z


don't even worry about it. ASIC rating is a joke.

Higher ASIC = less leaky, by theory, but as I stated above GPU-Z ASIC rating is highly flawed. My highest ASIC card doesn't clock as high as my lowest ASIC card, while my lowest ASIC card has a higher idle voltage than the highest ASIC card.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't even worry about it. ASIC rating is a joke.
> 
> Higher ASIC = less leaky, by theory, but as I stated above GPU-Z ASIC rating is highly flawed. My highest ASIC card doesn't clock as high as my lowest ASIC card, while my lowest ASIC card has a higher idle voltage than the highest ASIC card.


So it basically means less idle voltage but nothing else really right? i mean nothing else for overclockers.... are both your titans same brand?? i think to compare asic it be better if its in same brand right


----------



## alancsalt

AFAIK no software available online "measures " asic. It is measured at manufacture and the result burned into the chip. GPUZ reads that recorded result, but it does not "measure" it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> So it basically means less idle voltage but nothing else really right? i mean nothing else for overclockers.... are both your titans same brand?? i think to compare asic it be better if its in same brand right


all three are EVGA. 2x are Super Clocks, 1x is "vanilla" but as we should all know by now. Super clock is nothing but a tweaked bios, no binning has taken place.

ASIC = that thing you should never worry about. I'm just giving an example of how my own experience goes against the non-scientific theory of how ASIC works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> AFAIK no software available online "measures " asic. It is measured at manufacture and the result burned into the chip. GPUZ reads that recorded result, but it does not "measure" it.


hmm... interesting.


----------



## looniam

if i didn't need to get some sleep before work in the morning i'd look for the post with specific clock/voltage among OccamRazor's titans in THIS thread . . .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have started to OC my 2 MSI GTX780 Gaming today, already flashed skyn3t bios for them. And a weird thing happens, so I ask for your help and knowledge.
> 
> In the MSI Afterburner I have just moved the Power Limit to 200%, the maximum it allows, and im currently playing with +115 core clock. And this happens:
> 
> One of them has 74,2%.ASIC. It remains at 1.15v.
> The other one has 63.8% ASIC. It jumps to 1.175v.
> 
> Is there any sense on this voltage increase from one card to the other if I havent changed any parameters regarding voltages? Will it have todo with its lower ASIC and needing more power for the same frequency?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all get that limiter down to 100% and only increase it by 10% increments if you see stutters or frame drops in games, if you leave the TDP that high a current peak can burn your card!
> *There is the absolute sense that all cards require different voltages to work and that is outside of control for us, so, yes its normal to have different voltages for each card, only means that one card requires more voltage than the other because it has more leakage!
> The ASIC values are a representation of the leakage values, the higher ASIC the less leakage the GPU will have and less volts requires to maintain the same clocks!
> *
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

left it unedited . . . g'nite all.


----------



## StenioMoreira

ah okay well from my readings High Asic quality seems better for folks who don't overclock or light pushers. And Low Asic quality is better for guys who push their cards to the limits/tweaker/ln2/Bigpush. wow that seems weird, almost seems like high Asic = good power saving/performance low Asic = bad power saving/ best potential performance. I have read too much by now of guys who own same gpu's with different Asic saying the lower quality ones are overclocking better when pushed. -_- so funny lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> so guys Higher Asic is good or bad? leaker means to have higher asic? or lower? lol thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and what else measures Asic other than gpu z
> 
> 
> 
> don't even worry about it. ASIC rating is a joke.
> 
> Higher ASIC = less leaky, by theory, but as I stated above GPU-Z ASIC rating is highly flawed. My highest ASIC card doesn't clock as high as my lowest ASIC card, while my lowest ASIC card has a higher idle voltage than the highest ASIC card.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't even worry about it. ASIC rating is a joke.
> 
> Higher ASIC = less leaky, by theory, but as I stated above GPU-Z ASIC rating is highly flawed. My highest ASIC card doesn't clock as high as my lowest ASIC card, while my lowest ASIC card has a higher idle voltage than the highest ASIC card.
> 
> 
> 
> So it basically means less idle voltage but nothing else really right? i mean nothing else for overclockers.... are both your titans same brand?? i think to compare asic it be better if its in same brand right
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if i didn't need to get some sleep before work in the morning i'd look for the post with specific clock/voltage among OccamRazor's titans in THIS thread . . .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have started to OC my 2 MSI GTX780 Gaming today, already flashed skyn3t bios for them. And a weird thing happens, so I ask for your help and knowledge.
> 
> In the MSI Afterburner I have just moved the Power Limit to 200%, the maximum it allows, and im currently playing with +115 core clock. And this happens:
> 
> One of them has 74,2%.ASIC. It remains at 1.15v.
> The other one has 63.8% ASIC. It jumps to 1.175v.
> 
> Is there any sense on this voltage increase from one card to the other if I havent changed any parameters regarding voltages? Will it have todo with its lower ASIC and needing more power for the same frequency?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all get that limiter down to 100% and only increase it by 10% increments if you see stutters or frame drops in games, if you leave the TDP that high a current peak can burn your card!
> *There is the absolute sense that all cards require different voltages to work and that is outside of control for us, so, yes its normal to have different voltages for each card, only means that one card requires more voltage than the other because it has more leakage!
> The ASIC values are a representation of the leakage values, the higher ASIC the less leakage the GPU will have and less volts requires to maintain the same clocks!
> *
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> left it unedited . . . g'nite all.
Click to expand...

ASIC is completely relevant as you even state skupples that the card with the lower asic value uses more voltage. Of course it doesn't say you will reach 1306MHz but it is a measurement that will give you a general idea of how much voltage will be needed to achieve your max oc. I need higher voltages with my gpu due to its lower number and it performs beautifully yet higher asicvalue cards are better with utilizing lower voltages. This doesn't mean higher voltages can't help it means it can use the best of lower voltages. Occamrazor said it correctly and best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> ah okay well from my readings High Asic quality seems better for folks who don't overclock or light pushers. And Low Asic quality is better for guys who push their cards to the limits/tweaker/ln2/Bigpush. wow that seems weird, almost seems like high Asic = good power saving/performance low Asic = bad power saving/ best potential performance. I have read too much by now of guys who own same gpu's with different Asic saying the lower quality ones are overclocking better when pushed. -_- so funny lol


indeed as the ASIC value is completely relevant and the problem is most guys even with high asic prefer to push high voltages because everyone else is. so they miss their max points sometime.


----------



## skupples

Yes, Ed & I have gone back and forth on this quite abit. The only difference being that i'm pleb tier, and he's EE.


----------



## StenioMoreira

owners of same brand same card all report better max clocks when pushing hard with low Asic lol!!!! its basically that like u said, both of you guys said. Low Asic better handle of higher voltages like extreme pushing.

and higher Asic = better handle of low voltages ...... basically i'm Not seeing owners of multiple gpu's from same brand saying Higher Asic = better. BUT i am in fact seeing alot alot of guys who own a number of the same cards saying Low Asic = better extreme pushing/ like us here in Overclockers.net who push things.

good quote i found online.

"The lower the ASIC quality is, the higher the voltage leakage is, which results in better voltage response thus better overclocks.This was told to me by a graphics Engineer from XFX , I personally did not investigate it, but I would deem a graphics engineer trust worthy enough to take his word for it.Also higher ASIC quality means the chip requires less voltage to run at the default specifications thus generating less heat, but it also means that the voltage limit is lower & voltage response is weaker." <---- not my words lol and does make sense considering real overclockers who own more than one of the same gpu saying same thing....... idk lol is wut ever and seemed like high quality Asic single Gpu owners were the only ones arguing against this, and seems like physiologically a result of wanting to feel good about their High Asic.

also idc for any of it much but it is intresting


----------



## skupples

I wonder if the ASIC debates popup in the Maxwell threads. First time I Saw people actually debate ASIC was Kepler.


----------



## StenioMoreira

If im not mistaken the linus tech g1 980 video had him saying somethign about g1 gaming gigabyte cards were using leaker chips for the more expensive card(g1Gaming) he sure seemed like he was hinting that leaker/lower asic = better for push


----------



## skupples

that tends to be true, at least when pushing things to the temp vs. clock limits.


----------



## StenioMoreira

hmm lol here is another one suggesting lower Asic is better, he might be suggesting other wise and im just too stupid to notice also my card with lower Asic is getting much better clocks than my higher Asic one and i sure push the ^%$ out of everything i own bcz im more likely to sell it before i could ever hurt it anyhow







dont plan on owning same card for 10 yrs so i push and push happily. Another quote from what seems to be a guy with tech diplomas and not a average joe.

"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product.

Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the wors case for the product range."

That Quote is from Dave Baumann, AMD product manager.
this was response to the Higher Asic = better clocks notion.

Also another one good quote and i think my mind is made, for real overclockers/hacker/tweaker/modders lower Asic is better ! i think my mind is pretty made on this. as also good extreme build cards like Asus Rog's and lightings and classy and kingpin rarely have high Asic ! but reference cards.. the cheap ones generally have much higher Asic.

"low leak generally do not have the high speeds that high leak can hit, but as you pointed out nenu it also means low leak need a higher volt to compensate to get those higher clocks, but there is that upper limit of course where voltage given will not allow speeds to scale higher for various reasons, this is where said high leak comes in, higher temps but also higher speed capable and because it is leaking the voltage it needs more average voltage to hit above spec speed and will get quite hot in doing so. Really depends on the design in question however, more modern chips are smaller so they do not seem to scale extremely high in speed nor require lots of power but they also get extremely hot when attempting to do so though they of course have higher specific performance in question at those clocks. Older chips are the best way to see the differences really as the required speed to clocks to temps could be a very large discernible difference.

The overclocking champion chips generally are very high leakage(Low Asic), part of the reason they need wicked voltages and in turn need extreme cooling but also hit extreme speeds. Low leakage chips such as used in cellphones or mobile chips simply do not hit the same sheer clocks but also get much lower average power use as well as temps."


----------



## Lab Rat

My voltage doesn't seem to idle. But the core voltage does.

Should I be concerned about this or is there anything I can do about it, anyone?

The core voltage doesnt ever show 1.3v so I dont know what to believe.

http://s8.postimg.org/l120eov5h/Capture.jpg


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> My voltage doesn't seem to idle. But the core voltage does.
> 
> Should I be concerned about this or is there anything I can do about it, anyone?
> 
> The core voltage doesnt ever show 1.3v so I dont know what to believe.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/l120eov5h/Capture.jpg


Its idling if your core voltage is idling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> My voltage doesn't seem to idle. But the core voltage does.
> 
> Should I be concerned about this or is there anything I can do about it, anyone?
> 
> The core voltage doesnt ever show 1.3v so I dont know what to believe.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/l120eov5h/Capture.jpg


Not sure about today, but in the past GPU-Z has done a poor job of reporting actual voltages.

Since you own a 780, I would highly recommend ditching Precision X & picking up MSI-AB. PrecX is only better for 780Ti owners, and only because the creator of MSI-AB is a pompous ass.

you can effectively trade in those three programs for just MSI-AB, as it's hardware monitor is extremely accurate.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> My voltage doesn't seem to idle. But the core voltage does.
> 
> Should I be concerned about this or is there anything I can do about it, anyone?
> 
> The core voltage doesnt ever show 1.3v so I dont know what to believe.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/l120eov5h/Capture.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about today, but in the past GPU-Z has done a poor job of reporting actual voltages.
> 
> Since you own a 780, I would highly recommend ditching Precision X & picking up MSI-AB. PrecX is only better for 780Ti owners, and only because the creator of MSI-AB is a pompous ass.
> 
> you can effectively trade in those three programs for just MSI-AB, as it's hardware monitor is extremely accurate.
Click to expand...

I find precision helps me get the 1.3v unlocked but usually only use AB.
But this voltage bug means I have to turn off the OC when not gaming which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> My voltage doesn't seem to idle. But the core voltage does.
> 
> Should I be concerned about this or is there anything I can do about it, anyone?
> 
> The core voltage doesnt ever show 1.3v so I dont know what to believe.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/l120eov5h/Capture.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Its idling if your core voltage is idling.
Click to expand...

Ah, thats what I was hoping.

Strange tho, how Hwinfo & precision read different.


----------



## skupples

Well... part of the issue w/ the volt mod + modded bios is that it assigns a fixed voltage, this means you have to use something like MSI-AB to set auto-voltage when not rendering.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well... part of the issue w/ the volt mod + modded bios is that it assigns a fixed voltage, this means you have to use something like MSI-AB to set auto-voltage when not rendering.


its idling but it just doesn't say it is. If you waych the temps you can tell it idles.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its idling but it just doesn't say it is. If you waych the temps you can tell it idles.


not positive on this one.

Your volts can be cranked to 9000, but zero load on the card will result in idle like temps.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its idling but it just doesn't say it is. If you waych the temps you can tell it idles.
> 
> 
> 
> not positive on this one.
> 
> Your volts can be cranked to 9000, but zero load on the card will result in idle like temps.
Click to expand...

yes but nonetheless its because it is idling and is not running as much power and voltage as its reporting. If it was you would still see considerably higher temps


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Ah, thats what I was hoping.
> 
> Strange tho, how Hwinfo & precision read different.


since when does Percision X allow volltage hacks?? i thought it was only Msi afterburner .... unless you have Evgagtx780 Classifed just because the voltage slider is open does not mean your getting that. also the LLC hackmod was made for MSi


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Ah, thats what I was hoping.
> 
> Strange tho, how Hwinfo & precision read different.
> 
> 
> 
> since when does Percision X allow volltage hacks?? i thought it was only Msi afterburner .... unless you have Evgagtx780 Classifed just because the voltage slider is open does not mean your getting that. also the LLC hackmod was made for MSi
Click to expand...

Is the only way I have been able to get 1.3v

Not sure how it works, but then when I go back to AB & apply I have 1.3v


----------



## Lab Rat

I might try a volt meter as my idle temps do go up 2c when I add voltage.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I might try a volt meter as my idle temps do go up 2c when I add voltage.


lol that be good if you got meter laying around but, before you brake your head over and over on it, remember just because a slider lets you move how youd like does not mean its working. i could make any card have a nice slider with simple bios thing but does not mean it works


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I might try a volt meter as my idle temps do go up 2c when I add voltage.


I'm trying to find the old screenshots of that. Someone soldered on some monitoring wires to check in on this. From what I remember, the voltage sticks when applying it in MSI-AB, or the like. It continues to stick until you reset the voltage to "auto". This does have a slight increase in temps, but it's very minimal as you need workload to generate heat. The potential alone isn't what makes things toasty, it's just the vehicle for higher clocks.

The Load Line Calibration commands very rarely work these days. Nvidia was somehow able to break it for most users around the time 780Ti released.

Both mods were made for MSI-AB, as they were only possible due to how MSI-AB communicates with the buck controller.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I might try a volt meter as my idle temps do go up 2c when I add voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> lol that be good if you got meter laying around but, before you brake your head over and over on it, remember just because a slider lets you move how youd like does not mean its working. i could make any card have a nice slider with simple bios thing but does not mean it works
Click to expand...

I know its working coz it crashes at that clock speed without doing it.

It also tells me in HWinfo its 1.3v.

But like I say, it doesnt idle afterwards in hwinfo or precision when overclocked, only at stock.
Check the image I posted.

I blame the guy who modded my bios


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I know its working coz it crashes at that clock speed without doing it.
> 
> It also tells me in HWinfo its 1.3v.
> 
> But like I say, it doesnt idle afterwards in hwinfo or precision when overclocked, only at stock.
> Check the image I posted.
> 
> I blame the guy who modded my bios


has nothing to do with the bios. It has to do with setting a constant voltage.

The bios should still allow the clock speeds to drop into the lower states, but manually fixing the voltage = voltage sticks until set back to auto.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I know its working coz it crashes at that clock speed without doing it.
> 
> It also tells me in HWinfo its 1.3v.
> 
> But like I say, it doesnt idle afterwards in hwinfo or precision when overclocked, only at stock.
> Check the image I posted.
> 
> I blame the guy who modded my bios


lol who you throwing under the busss now lab rat XD who modded your bios haha


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The bios should still allow the clock speeds to drop into the lower states, but manually fixing the voltage = voltage sticks until set back to auto.


So you cant use it as a daily unless you manually reset it after everytime you game?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lol who you throwing under the busss now lab rat XD who modded your bios haha


I was only kidding about your bios crashing my system.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> So you cant use it as a daily unless you manually reset it after everytime you game?
> I was only kidding about your bios crashing my system.


there's no real harm in letting the voltage stick to w/e you set it to, unless you're setting it obscenely high.

either way, you make it sound like two clicks is a monumental task









open MSI-AB >> click reset >> ???? >> Git money.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> So you cant use it as a daily unless you manually reset it after everytime you game?
> I was only kidding about your bios crashing my system.
> 
> 
> 
> there's no real harm in letting the voltage stick to w/e you set it to, unless you're setting it obscenely high.
> 
> either way, you make it sound like two clicks is a monumental task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open MSI-AB >> click reset >> ???? >> Git money.
Click to expand...

I was more worried about my leci bill to be honest.


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I was more worried about my leci bill to be honest.


What I do is actually have 2 profiles im MSI-AB. One for 3D with high clock and voltage while gaming, and one for 2D with low clock and voltage for everyday use. MSI-AB has an option to let it choose a 3D or 2D profile by itself depending on what you do, and it works just fine









If you mean something else, then forget my suggestion


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I was more worried about my leci bill to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> What I do is actually have 2 profiles im MSI-AB. One for 3D with high clock and voltage while gaming, and one for 2D with low clock and voltage for everyday use. MSI-AB has an option to let it choose a 3D or 2D profile by itself depending on what you do, and it works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean something else, then forget my suggestion
Click to expand...

Hey mate , you're a life saver









(rep added)

Wouldnt work for some reason in AB but can do same in Precision so have to use that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> What I do is actually have 2 profiles im MSI-AB. One for 3D with high clock and voltage while gaming, and one for 2D with low clock and voltage for everyday use. MSI-AB has an option to let it choose a 3D or 2D profile by itself depending on what you do, and it works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean something else, then forget my suggestion


wait what? AB has an auto-switching feature somewhere?

If the answer is yes, I would be willing to bet that Hardware Acceleration (like web browsers use) would throw it off.


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> I was more worried about my leci bill to be honest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Hey mate , you're a life saver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (rep added)
> 
> Wouldnt work for some reason in AB but can do same in Precision so have to use that.


Glad it worked for you


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wait what? AB has an auto-switching feature somewhere?
> 
> If the answer is yes, I would be willing to bet that Hardware Acceleration (like web browsers use) would throw it off.


Yes it does have this feature and is very useful actually. Now how MSI-AB decides it is 3D or 2D profile, I don't really know. But what I know is that it gives you the high power 3D profile you need while playing games and uses the low power 2D profile while doing something else.



All in all, I am happy with the results


----------



## ivanxiao

Hallo

I just want to ask some noob question regarding my eGpu System.

Firstly I already use the modded bios from the first post and everything run smoothly. Here is my spec :
- Asus GTX 780 Strix OC Edition 6GB
- OCZ ZT 550W PSU
- Modded Bios with 1,212 Voltage

With the modded bios, I can take a stabil overclock at 1280/7010. I tested it with fire strike and heaven, and 3DMark 11 and it went smooth with temperatur never went over 68 Celcius. But since I am not satisfied with this overclocking, I tried to push my card a little. I can got 1306/6008 and went smoothly with fire strike and heaven. But always crashes on 3DMark 11 second test with 73 celcius temperatur. After than I tried to push a little again 1333/6008 but I got a minor artifact on fire strike and heaven, and still same a crash on 3dMark 11

So my question is : Am I overclock my GPU too high..? Or it just my 550W PSU doesnt deliver enough power..?

Nb : The whole 550W PSU I used just for 1 GPU, no aditional hardware connected to the PSU

Thanks for helping me


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hallo
> 
> I just want to ask some noob question regarding my eGpu System.
> 
> Firstly I already use the modded bios from the first post and everything run smoothly. Here is my spec :
> - Asus GTX 780 Strix OC Edition 6GB
> - OCZ ZT 550W PSU
> - Modded Bios with 1,212 Voltage
> 
> With the modded bios, I can take a stabil overclock at 1280/7010. I tested it with fire strike and heaven, and 3DMark 11 and it went smooth with temperatur never went over 68 Celcius. But since I am not satisfied with this overclocking, I tried to push my card a little. I can got 1306/6008 and went smoothly with fire strike and heaven. But always crashes on 3DMark 11 second test with 73 celcius temperatur. After than I tried to push a little again 1333/6008 but I got a minor artifact on fire strike and heaven, and still same a crash on 3dMark 11
> 
> So my question is : Am I overclock my GPU too high..? Or it just my 550W PSU doesnt deliver enough power..?
> 
> Nb : The whole 550W PSU I used just for 1 GPU, no aditional hardware connected to the PSU
> 
> Thanks for helping me


If your GPU starts crashing, it means you are pushing it a bit hard for the voltage. 1280MHz with 7GHz memory is a GREAT overclock. And no, your PSU is fine if you're running it completely seperate. 550w could easily power an entire system including a Titan and i7. LinusTechTips has a video on that. Let me know!


----------



## erso44

Can I install any back plate? Are the screws and holes universal?


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Can I install any back plate? Are the screws and holes universal?


You can't just install any backplate on any GTX 780. There are different PCBs and board layouts, so the backplate must be made specifically for that card.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> You can't just install any backplate on any GTX 780. There are different PCBs and board layouts, so the backplate must be made specifically for that card.


Do you know which one fits exactly to Palit Gtx780?

And thanks for that fast response


----------



## REAPER XD

You need to tell me the model number, if it's a reference card you can buy a reference backplate usually sold my evga. EK have some too, but I'm very unsure if there's one for the custom PCB version.


----------



## Crash-Over

erso

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

Since you can select all and you are looking for matching parts


----------



## liberato87

REVIEW OF THE SWIFTECH KOMODO NV-LE for Gtx TITAN/TITAN BLACK/780/780Ti

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/liquid/swiftech-komodo-nv-luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> erso
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> Since you can select all and you are looking for matching parts


I just want to add a back plate...I don´t need a water cooling block. I hope it fits

...and it´s not on stock..ups


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> You need to tell me the model number, if it's a reference card you can buy a reference backplate usually sold my evga. EK have some too, but I'm very unsure if there's one for the custom PCB version.


Is that the number of the custom PCB?

NE5X780T10FB-1100J


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I just want to add a back plate...I don´t need a water cooling block. I hope it fits
> 
> ...and it´s not on stock..ups


since you can also select backplates in the second step


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> If your GPU starts crashing, it means you are pushing it a bit hard for the voltage. 1280MHz with 7GHz memory is a GREAT overclock. And no, your PSU is fine if you're running it completely seperate. 550w could easily power an entire system including a Titan and i7. LinusTechTips has a video on that. Let me know!


Hi, thanks for helping me

By the way, is there any way to increasing the performance, since I see there is still a little room for improvement.

Since I use for an eGpu with open chassis and not a PC with a chassis, I can get the temperatur always under 80 with load. Furthermore, I modded my GTX 780 Strix to have almost naked GPU ( leave just the Fan, and heatsink still intact )

The weird thing, I set the power target to 200%. And from readme bios modded, it should take 600W. But with hardware monitoring when playing any game, why my power target never above 100%. Usually constant at 93%

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> If your GPU starts crashing, it means you are pushing it a bit hard for the voltage. 1280MHz with 7GHz memory is a GREAT overclock. And no, your PSU is fine if you're running it completely seperate. 550w could easily power an entire system including a Titan and i7. LinusTechTips has a video on that. Let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for helping me
> 
> By the way, is there any way to increasing the performance, since I see there is still a little room for improvement.
> 
> Since I use for an eGpu with open chassis and not a PC with a chassis, I can get the temperatur always under 80 with load. Furthermore, I modded my GTX 780 Strix to have almost naked GPU ( leave just the Fan, and heatsink still intact )
> 
> The weird thing, I set the power target to 200%. And from readme bios modded, it should take 600W. But with hardware monitoring when playing any game, why my power target never above 100%. Usually constant at 93%
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

i told you when i modded your bios that you need higher voltages to use more of the 450w that i set in the bios. However as you mentioned that you set the power limit to 200% I know that is not my work and this means you got another bios or tweaked it and so I have no idea of your limits however you still could search for a voltage mod and try it out.


----------



## Devil Inc

Seeking a bit of help/advice. I currently have SLI Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Editions, both are running Skyn3t's bios. I just flashed them yesterday, so I've been working on OC'ing them farther than 1215, which was stable on the stock bios. I'm having issues introducing any sort of memory OC. Once I start adding the mem OC, I get the driver reset and then it'll no longer run at the previous core OC. If I let it chill out for a bit, it'll make it through a round of Valley no problem at 1215 with 0 added mem. What gives? Any ideas? Voltage doesn't seem to affect it any, nor does changing the power target. Temps never go higher than 62C.

Edit: I'm trying to OC each card separately, if that helps any.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Seeking a bit of help/advice. I currently have SLI Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Editions, both are running Skyn3t's bios. I just flashed them yesterday, so I've been working on OC'ing them farther than 1215, which was stable on the stock bios. I'm having issues introducing any sort of memory OC. Once I start adding the mem OC, I get the driver reset and then it'll no longer run at the previous core OC. If I let it chill out for a bit, it'll make it through a round of Valley no problem at 1215 with 0 added mem. What gives? Any ideas? Voltage doesn't seem to affect it any, nor does changing the power target. Temps never go higher than 62C.


maybe your cards cant overclock mem much or at all, its very common as mem overclock isnt a sure thing. Most important is Core overclock than Mem after, and if your not getting any mem clock than tough luck. What you can do is try to back off the core by 13 mhz or 26 mhz and see how much mem you get and what performance it gives you... example Good core + some mem vs highes core clock + low mem = what performance in benchmarks??? and whats the stability in games


----------



## Devil Inc

If I leave it at stock core clock, I can add 500+ to the memory no problem. Haven't really played any games yet, primarily been benching in Valley.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> If I leave it at stock core clock, I can add 500+ to the memory no problem. Haven't really played any games yet, primarily been benching in Valley.


n no no lol of course not, more of one usually makes it much harder to overclock the other. that being said Core clock mhz is significantly more important for performance. always go max core clock stable in games ant long sessions than mem overclock slowly up.

but like i said test high core + some mem vs highest core + better mem. either way the core clock shouldn't be too different in any case scene bcz its way more important to have higher core clock.


----------



## Devil Inc

Will work on that. Thanks. Is there anything wrong with do each card separately? Or should I keep them synchronized?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> If I leave it at stock core clock, I can add 500+ to the memory no problem. Haven't really played any games yet, primarily been benching in Valley.


go play some games.

play crysis 3 or far cry 3 and watch them eat through your overclock like cotton candy and spit it back in your face as you poop your pants.









find stable OC in gaming > stable OC in valley.









btw, imho vram OCing is of little to no benefit. valley does love it but gaming - its the core that matters!!


----------



## skupples

Valley is a joke for stability testing, it's great fun for E-peen number benching, just not so hot for stability.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Will work on that. Thanks. Is there anything wrong with do each card separately? Or should I keep them synchronized?


i have my at different clocks. bcz i get better results that way, no 2 cards are exactly the same, do one card overclock at a time and find the limits of each before overcloking both max.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> i have my at different clocks. bcz i get better results that way, no 2 cards are exactly the same, do one card overclock at a time and find the limits of each before overcloking both max.


That's why I was thinking I should do each one individually. Looking at getting the games looniam suggested.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Valley is a joke for stability testing, it's great fun for E-peen number benching, just not so hot for stability.


yeah i find valley to be meh but heaven and valley are both memory pushers. valley is just lightweight.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i find valley to be meh but heaven and valley are both memory pushers. valley is just lightweight.


Haven is slightly better for stressing, mostly due to the obscene tessellation levels, but modern GPUs smash through tesse like Hulk Hogan, so meh.

Unigine needs to release a new benchmark.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Haven is slightly better for stressing, mostly due to the obscene tessellation levels, but modern GPUs smash through tesse like Hulk Hogan, so meh.
> 
> Unigine needs to release a new benchmark.


except 970 and 980's they get very low score in these things that push vram hard. prob cz there small bandwidth and its also seen in how much they slow down in higher resolution lol making their 4Gb a utter Joke


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> except 970 and 980's they get very low score in these things that push vram hard. prob cz there small bandwidth and its also seen in how much they slow down in higher resolution lol making their 4Gb a utter Joke


not really surprised, I didn't really buy the whole "we made our memory 20% more efficient so low bit rate doesn't matter!" shtick Mister NV CEO tried to sell us.

We've seen just how hard 970/980 gets crushed by high clocked GK110s / Hawaii cards @ 4K.

I know I know, utter blasphemy, because someone somewhere on a review site pinned a 867mhz Titan Vs. a 4124463456 mhz 970.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not really surprised, I didn't really buy the whole "we made our memory 20% more efficient so low bit rate doesn't matter!" shtick Mister NV CEO tried to sell us.
> 
> We've seen just how hard 970/980 gets crushed by high clocked GK110s / Hawaii cards @ 4K.
> 
> I know I know, utter blasphemy, because someone somewhere on a review site pinned a 867mhz Titan Vs. a 4124463456 mhz 970.


It is man, its hype wave and the phony performance reviews comparison have only 970 980 Oc and they keep all other cards at reference make and stock speed. Example if you have reference 780 and 970 you see 780 stock clock at 866 or something lol. And thats the clocks they have them and 780 ti's and Titans at in reviews. Not only that but none of these reviews and graphs out there do not show what drivers , window and rig specs at all. so i see all of it as utter Bs. Also did average calculations of overcloking windows for 780/Titan/780ti vs 970/980 overclocking window. gk110 cards have an average of 27-30 % or maybe a bit more like 32% max and 970/980 at very best get 23% frequency from reference. 4 - 7 % bigger overclock makes for huge difference when all cards are pushed. bcz per Mhz gk110 is much stronger already. yes they hit much lower frequencies but make up for it in raw power, and water cooled pushed gk110 with all the mods out there makes it still faster than 970/980. Maxwell has no software mod for voltage bcz it cant ever have one, unless u pay 700 $ for Evga 980 classified lol.







a reference 780 can overvolt with mod and dont need to be classified.

\Yeah also Gtx Tittans were under this kind of balony comparisons long before the 780 and 780ti were lol. they always make fun of Gtx Titans before and funy thing is they had it at stock speeds ... and To make Matters worse Titanss dont have custom brands that increase its stock speed either! so they had it sitting at 866 vs 950 780/780ti ect. but now 780 and 780ti are thrown in phony reviews and graphs at reference 800's speeds to join the Titan lol. Nvidia and sellers out there promoting things like that... for peep sakes gk110 ref make stock speed is like 860 lol and they can push on average to 1241! and best ones reaching 1320 on water. thats a huge difference when overclocked 27 - 32 % difference . 970/980 already start at 1100 something ref clocks lol and if they get to 1545 its only like 23 % overclock. Percents here i put up are not 100 % cz im too lazy to go find my writings where the math is perfect, but you get the picture of the un justice


----------



## skupples

right, that's how NV sold the 780 as well. Increased base clocks (via bios) to a point where it would trade blows with Titans, when the reality is that each missing core cluster comes out to needing ~75mhz to compensate (though you can never compensate for missing TMU when you get into the higher resolutions) Same thing for 780Ti, though once again, it has more more core cluster, thus more TMU than titan.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> right, that's how NV sold the 780 as well. Increased base clocks (via bios) to a point where it would trade blows with Titans, when the reality is that each missing core cluster comes out to needing ~75mhz to compensate (though you can never compensate for missing TMU when you get into the higher resolutions) Same thing for 780Ti, though once again, it has more more core cluster, thus more TMU than titan.


Trend in Nvidia a bad trend i see for us consumers, gotta give it to them though... They sure know how to make $$!!







. All this and seeing it happen time and time again with their modifications and manipulation of the same Gpu's makes me want to think red team for my next future upgrade. Amd does not seem as shady as Nvidia and cards are much cheaper.. allow more mods, allow mixed multi Gpu setup of different generations and are more generous on true Vram! not this half #&@ bandwidth fake ram


----------



## Devil Inc

Alrighty guys/gals, downloading Far Cry 3 as I type. Probably won't have time to do any tweaks tonight, due to it being 8:30p here. I get up at 4a to get to work by 5a.


----------



## skupples

I'm hoping AMD releases Stacked DRAM with their NEXT GPU, so that they have a good 6+ months of kicking Nvidia's ass. I haven't seen any rumors for big boy Maxwell having stacked DRAM, so all signs point towards this happening IF the AMD rumors are true. Sadly, the same rumors claim AMD will be pushing a 20nm flagship in Q115 with stacked DRAM, which makes them REALLY hard to believe based on what's been coming out of TSMC when it comes to producing the 20nm apple chips.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Alrighty guys/gals, downloading Far Cry 3 as I type. Probably won't have time to do any tweaks tonight, due to it being 8:30p here. I get up at 4a to get to work by 5a.


just start out @ stock (sans overclocking) get the game down before you go crazy.









and most of all, *HAVE FUN!*


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm hoping AMD releases Stacked DRAM with their NEXT GPU, so that they have a good 6+ months of kicking Nvidia's ass. I haven't seen any rumors for big boy Maxwell having stacked DRAM, so all signs point towards this happening IF the AMD rumors are true. Sadly, the same rumors claim AMD will be pushing a 20nm flagship in Q115 with stacked DRAM, which makes them REALLY hard to believe based on what's been coming out of TSMC when it comes to producing the 20nm apple chips.


yep i wana see too, wont leave my 780's any time soon, just got them back and keeping it for another 2 gens bcz on 1440 and 120 rez i play everything maxed out just fine.. without all the mods i can still use. but when i do leave these babies and overvolted them to death.. I will study best brands of what ever Good Amd card is out and go with them, ill find a very modable Amd and feel better in knowing i could crossfire with future upgrades! wont feel as robed. and for sure what ever they come out with it will be cheaper than Nvdia


----------



## skupples

i'm waiting for second gen pascal.

I need new monitors before I can rationally debate buying new GPUs.

I just, idk... I find it hard to not laugh at people when they own Maxwell GPUs, but still sport 1080P 60HZ monitors. Woohoo! Brand new GPU with 234523423 year old monitor technology!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not really surprised, I didn't really buy the whole "we made our memory 20% more efficient so low bit rate doesn't matter!" shtick Mister NV CEO tried to sell us.
> 
> We've seen just how hard 970/980 gets crushed by high clocked GK110s / Hawaii cards @ 4K.
> 
> I know I know, utter blasphemy, because someone somewhere on a review site pinned a 867mhz Titan Vs. a 4124463456 mhz 970.
> 
> 
> 
> It is man, its hype wave and the phony performance reviews comparison have only 970 980 Oc and they keep all other cards at reference make and stock speed. Example if you have reference 780 and 970 you see 780 stock clock at 866 or something lol. And thats the clocks they have them and 780 ti's and Titans at in reviews. Not only that but none of these reviews and graphs out there do not show what drivers , window and rig specs at all. so i see all of it as utter Bs. Also did average calculations of overcloking windows for 780/Titan/780ti vs 970/980 overclocking window. gk110 cards have an average of 27-30 % or maybe a bit more like 32% max and 970/980 at very best get 23% frequency from reference. 4 - 7 % bigger overclock makes for huge difference when all cards are pushed. bcz per Mhz gk110 is much stronger already. yes they hit much lower frequencies but make up for it in raw power, and water cooled pushed gk110 with all the mods out there makes it still faster than 970/980. Maxwell has no software mod for voltage bcz it cant ever have one, unless u pay 700 $ for Evga 980 classified lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a reference 780 can overvolt with mod and dont need to be classified.
> 
> \Yeah also Gtx Tittans were under this kind of balony comparisons long before the 780 and 780ti were lol. they always make fun of Gtx Titans before and funy thing is they had it at stock speeds ... and To make Matters worse Titanss dont have custom brands that increase its stock speed either! so they had it sitting at 866 vs 950 780/780ti ect. but now 780 and 780ti are thrown in phony reviews and graphs at reference 800's speeds to join the Titan lol. Nvidia and sellers out there promoting things like that... for peep sakes gk110 ref make stock speed is like 860 lol and they can push on average to 1241! and best ones reaching 1320 on water. thats a huge difference when overclocked 27 - 32 % difference . 970/980 already start at 1100 something ref clocks lol and if they get to 1545 its only like 23 % overclock. Percents here i put up are not 100 % cz im too lazy to go find my writings where the math is perfect, but you get the picture of the un justice
Click to expand...

what do you mean best ones reaching 1320MHz!?!?!?!? I get 1488MHz easily and know i can push more because it was a quick oc i did and didn't even put any work into it. No ut seriously the 980 doesn't stand a chance against this kingpin. Though if amd steps their game up the 980ti will stomp the crap out of the 780ti kingpin. i want to wait for pascal but if that 980ti kingpin is good then i'm grabbing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting for second gen pascal.
> 
> I need new monitors before I can rationally debate buying new GPUs.
> 
> I just, idk... I find it hard to not laugh at people when they own Maxwell GPUs, but still sport 1080P 60HZ monitors. Woohoo! Brand new GPU with 234523423 year old monitor technology!


nothing wrong with 1080p when you are surrounding lol. just need a strong enough gpu for gaming 5760x1080


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what do you mean best ones reaching 1320MHz!?!?!?!? I get 1488MHz easily and know i can push more because it was a quick oc i did and didn't even put any work into it. No ut seriously the 980 doesn't stand a chance against this kingpin.


I mean on stocck 1.212 Voltages . !







I know with mods Gk110 cards still get much higher than that, but i was saying even at stock they can beat Maxwell. 1320 tho is not all cards and took water cooling, watercooling is essential for fighting vs maxwell. Because maxwell temps is already water cooled performance on air. Which is the only advantage they have but a very big one! But also on a good note







970/980 do not get performance gains from watercooling because they already run cool.


----------



## skupples

5760x1080P is easy enough to push, i've been doing it since fermi.

980Ti Kingpin has been confirmed?

Makes me think GM210/200 will be a one trick pony if they're dumping all the eggs into it, IE: KPE. I haven't done much following, because Maxwell doesn't interest me much, but the 980Ti has seemed like somewhat of an oddity, is it the first big boy maxwell? The biggest small maxwell? the only big maxwell?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what do you mean best ones reaching 1320MHz!?!?!?!? I get 1488MHz easily and know i can push more because it was a quick oc i did and didn't even put any work into it. No ut seriously the 980 doesn't stand a chance against this kingpin.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean on stocck 1.212 Voltages . !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know with mods Gk110 cards still get much higher than that, but i was saying even at stock they can beat Maxwell. 1320 tho is not all cards and took water cooling, watercooling is essential for fighting vs maxwell. Because maxwell temps is already water cooled performance on air. Which is the only advantage they have but a very big one! But also on a good note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970/980 do not get performance gains from watercooling because they already run cool.
Click to expand...

lol i can get 1.46v stock no mods lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 5760x1080P is easy enough to push, i've been doing it since fermi.
> 
> 980Ti Kingpin has been confirmed?
> 
> Makes me think GM210/200 will be a one trick pony if they're dumping all the eggs into it, IE: KPE. I haven't done much following, because Maxwell doesn't interest me much, but the 980Ti has seemed like somewhat of an oddity, is it the first big boy maxwell? The biggest small maxwell? the only big maxwell?


its not that easy without the vram for it. Playing thief i was reduced to 36FPS-56FPS thats a huge amount to be reduced. Still ran good but not good enough and it should be big maxwell


----------



## ivanxiao

Hallo

Just upgraded my PSU to 1000W for eGpu System

And today, tried to learn how to make a custom bios with KBT. May be can someone see my bios, and checking if my bios setting already good enough for Asus GTX 780 Strix OC 6GB

My idee with this modded bios is to add my stable core and memory clock to the bios ( 1280/3504 ), so that the card will overclocked it self in load, without me clicking apply in afterburner

In my setting, I change the core and memory clock base clock to 1280/3504, the voltage table setting, and boost table

Thanks for your help, since I am really noob with this bios modding. I hope I can learn something from this mod

Moddified_GK110_Bios_Ver.2.0.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hallo
> 
> Just upgraded my PSU to 1000W for eGpu System
> 
> And today, tried to learn how to make a custom bios with KBT. May be can someone see my bios, and checking if my bios setting already good enough for Asus GTX 780 Strix OC 6GB
> 
> My idee with this modded bios is to add my stable core and memory clock to the bios ( 1280/3504 ), so that the card will overclocked it self in load, without me clicking apply in afterburner
> 
> In my setting, I change the core and memory clock base clock to 1280/3504, the voltage table setting, and boost table
> 
> Thanks for your help, since I am really noob with this bios modding. I hope I can learn something from this mod
> 
> Moddified_GK110_Bios_Ver.2.0.zip 135k .zip file


remodded it to make some corrections as the voltage table requirements for clocks is really bjorked also clocks have been adjusted and now you will run 1202MHz default. however I would like to see the original bios for some comparison's.

newmod.zip 269k .zip file


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> remodded it to make some corrections as the voltage table requirements for clocks is really bjorked also clocks have been adjusted and now you will run 1202MHz default. however I would like to see the original bios for some comparison's.
> 
> newmod.zip 269k .zip file


Hi

Thanks for your help modding my Bios. Am I make some bad mod within my Bios mod..? Especially within voltage table and boost table. I did compare the original Bios and Skynet Bios, then make an adjustment. I still not tested it since my PSU still not coming. It could be bad mod though since it is my first time

Here I post the original Bios too :

Originak_GK110_Bios.zip 135k .zip file


I make a mistake for the PSU. I bought the 1000W PSU on ebay, but the seller said after that, that the 1000W is out of stock. Since it it almost christmas day, then I decided to grab the 750W 80%. It should be at least 600W effective.

By the way, is there no possibilities to make my core and mem 1280/3504 ( the most stabe OC for my GPU ) on default..? I did this, so that I dont need to clicking apply button each time with Afterburner.

And actually, on my original rom there is no such value in my boost table ( 1280 core clock ). Then I slide the slider on the bottom the boost table until 1280 came out. Then I just make some adjustment to CLK14 until CLK52 on voltage table ( Example : copy the voltage value from CLK35 Original Bios to CLK14 Modded Bios because the XXXX MHz from orginal rom Boost table move from CLK35 to CLK 14 Mod rom

please correct my method if I am wrong

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> remodded it to make some corrections as the voltage table requirements for clocks is really bjorked also clocks have been adjusted and now you will run 1202MHz default. however I would like to see the original bios for some comparison's.
> 
> newmod.zip 269k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your help modding my Bios. Am I make some bad mod within my Bios mod..? Especially within voltage table and boost table. I did compare the original Bios and Skynet Bios, then make an adjustment. I still not tested it since my PSU still not coming. It could be bad mod though since it is my first time
> 
> Here I post the original Bios too :
> 
> Originak_GK110_Bios.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> I make a mistake for the PSU. I bought the 1000W PSU on ebay, but the seller said after that, that the 1000W is out of stock. Since it it almost christmas day, then I decided to grab the 750W 80%. It should be at least 600W effective.
> 
> By the way, is there no possibilities to make my core and mem 1280/3504 ( the most stabe OC for my GPU ) on default..? I did this, so that I dont need to clicking apply button each time with Afterburner.
> 
> And actually, on my original rom there is no such value in my boost table ( 1280 core clock ). Then I slide the cursor on the bottom the boost table until 1280 came out. Then I just make some adjustment to CLK14 until CLK52 on voltage table ( Example : copy the voltage value from CLK35 Original Bios to CLK14 Modded Bios because the XXXX MHz from orginal rom Boost table move from CLK35 to CLK 14 Mod rom
> 
> please correct my method if I am wrong
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

the clock voltages were what was messed up as you don't have to touch those. You disabled the clocks effectively starting with clock 14 which boost cannot be disabled only limited. In this case boost would be severely limited and this may in effect cripple a card who's architecture is built around boost. So i made changes to allow boost to 1215MHz

Originak_GK110_Bios.zip 269k .zip file


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the clock voltages were what was messed up as you don't have to touch those. You disabled the clocks effectively starting with clock 14 which boost cannot be disabled only limited. In this case boost would be severely limited and this may in effect cripple a card who's architecture is built around boost. So i made changes to allow boost to 1215MHz
> 
> Originak_GK110_Bios.zip 269k .zip file


Hi Thanks

Already flashed it and looks stabil until now

By the way, regarding my question. Is there impossible to enter the value 1280 for core clock..? Or is it that because the value 1280 is not available on the boost table..? That mean, I can pick any value for core clock, as long as it is listed in the boost table..?

Thanks for your time helping me


----------



## skupples

& that is why you should hex edit BIOS


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the clock voltages were what was messed up as you don't have to touch those. You disabled the clocks effectively starting with clock 14 which boost cannot be disabled only limited. In this case boost would be severely limited and this may in effect cripple a card who's architecture is built around boost. So i made changes to allow boost to 1215MHz
> 
> Originak_GK110_Bios.zip 269k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thanks
> 
> Already flashed it and looks stabil until now
> 
> By the way, regarding my question. Is there impossible to enter the value 1280 for core clock..? Or is it that because the value 1280 is not available on the boost table..? That mean, I can pick any value for core clock, as long as it is listed in the boost table..?
> 
> Thanks for your time helping me
Click to expand...

i can add 1280MHz i just set 1215 MHz to be safe. Test ad find your stable points and i will add the values. make sure you give me the clocks you want set.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> & that is why you should hex edit BIOS


not lol it can be set in KBT I just don't make a bios that high until its been tested. people can mess up hex easier than kbt and when you are doing a lot of different bios its easier to do KBT


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> I make a mistake for the PSU. I bought the 1000W PSU on ebay, but the seller said after that, that the 1000W is out of stock. Since it it almost christmas day, then I decided to grab the *750W 80%. It should be at least 600W effective*.


it is NOT 750*.8=600

it is (750/.8)+750= *937.5 watts use to supply 750 watts!*

80% means that it will supply 80% of the wattage used.

a 750 watts psu that is 90% efficient will need [(750/.9)+750] 833.33_ watts

divide the wattage by the efficiency % to find the difference than add the wattage to find the total amount used. a PSU will supply the wattage rated (at least suppose to)


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can add 1280MHz i just set 1215 MHz to be safe. Test ad find your stable points and i will add the values. make sure you give me the clocks you want set.


Hallo

By the way something strange. After I monitoring with GPUZ. It says that the default core is 1215. But when I benchmarking it with firestrike, it never goes up to 1215. It stays constantly in 1070.

Any idea..?

The 1280 core clock is the stable setting for my GPU. I already tested it with firestrike, 3DMark 11, even furmark ( each 5 hours ). If you can, please add the 1280 core clock and 3504 mem clock as default.

Thanks


----------



## StenioMoreira

dont need long testing with gpu/s lol, you sir tested 4.5 hours too long XD ... tell you what, you should be testing by playing games and thats it... if it is to crash you try again with different settings and keep having fun


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can add 1280MHz i just set 1215 MHz to be safe. Test ad find your stable points and i will add the values. make sure you give me the clocks you want set.
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo
> 
> By the way something strange. After I monitoring with GPUZ. It says that the default core is 1215. But when I benchmarking it with firestrike, it never goes up to 1215. It stays constantly in 1070.
> 
> Any idea..?
> 
> The 1280 core clock is the stable setting for my GPU. I already tested it with firestrike, 3DMark 11, even furmark ( each 5 hours ). If you can, please add the 1280 core clock and 3504 mem clock as default.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

ok

newmod2.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> dont need long testing with gpu/s lol, you sir tested 4.5 hours too long XD ... tell you what, you should be testing by playing games and thats it... if it is to crash you try again with different settings and keep having fun


Of course I already playing with some game like Splinter Cell, and Borderlands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok
> 
> newmod2.zip 135k .zip file


Hi, really apreciate your help

Thanks for your time helping me

The result satisfy me. The temp still not get above 70 celcius

There is still some artifact though, but just minor when benching with 3DMark 11. But in game, Firestrike, or furmark artifact free


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> dont need long testing with gpu/s lol, you sir tested 4.5 hours too long XD ... tell you what, you should be testing by playing games and thats it... if it is to crash you try again with different settings and keep having fun
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I already playing with some game like Splinter Cell, and Borderlands.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok
> 
> newmod2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, really apreciate your help
> 
> Thanks for your time helping me
> 
> The result satisfy me. The temp still not get above 70 celcius
> 
> There is still some artifact though, but just minor when benching with 3DMark 11. But in game, Firestrike, or furmark artifact free
Click to expand...

I ca bring the oc down a little to get rid of the artifacts.


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I ca bring the oc down a little to get rid of the artifacts.


Hi

Here is some report :

Already tested some game to benchmark ( splinter cell blacklist, borderlands ), MSI Kombustor, Heaven, Firestrike and 3DMark 11 Without any crash and the Temperatur never above 73 celcius. Looks well Overclocked

Just some strange when I try to get some benchmark score from Furmark. When I push " Burn-In Benchmark 1920x1080 15 Min " Button, my default clock would reduce from 1280Mhz. But try another Furmarks button like Burn-In Test and the clock stable at 1280.

It looks like the furmark overkill my GPU


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, still pretty amatuerish at overclocking, but I've been playing around with it.

Anyways, here is my current OC



Unigine runs fine with it, but after trying out 2 different games with it, both of my monitors will go black, and once they come back on my card is back to stock speeds. It's not a temperature problem, and I upped my power limit all the way, so I was just wondering if that means I finally hit my cards OC potential and need to bring it back down, or if there's something else i could do/something else causing it.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, still pretty amatuerish at overclocking, but I've been playing around with it.
> 
> Anyways, here is my current OC
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine runs fine with it, but after trying out 2 different games with it, both of my monitors will go black, and once they come back on my card is back to stock speeds. It's not a temperature problem, and I upped my power limit all the way, so I was just wondering if that means I finally hit my cards OC potential and need to bring it back down, or if there's something else i could do/something else causing it.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!


increase voltage as much as possible. cz there is no way you can even get to 1.212V with stock card un edited like yours. dont be afraid and test again


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> increase voltage as much as possible. cz there is no way you can even get to 1.212V with stock card un edited like yours. dont be afraid and test again


Thanks, I just had heard horror stories about people frying cards by messing around with voltage, so I didn't want to go overboard and end up ruining it somehow. I'll increase the voltage and report back


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Thanks, I just had heard horror stories about people frying cards by messing around with voltage, so I didn't want to go overboard and end up ruining it somehow. I'll increase the voltage and report back


just ramp your fan up, if you're on air.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Thanks, I just had heard horror stories about people frying cards by messing around with voltage, so I didn't want to go overboard and end up ruining it somehow. I'll increase the voltage and report back


Np mate but, dont worry about those stories because most likely wouldnt even come close to frying anything unless you pull out the soldering tools and remove/replace capacitors ect... some software out there that gives you up to 1.3V and even that wouldnt ever fry your card, but if you cant cool it it could do damage... still youd notice the temps over 100 c and thats the dangerous point to be completely honest. yes heat shortens life of a card but it still would outlast the spam of which you would keep your card anyhow. Think of this way AMD says to its customers that they could run every day at 95 C and be fine, even though its good to stay around 75C and below 80 C.... just because after 80 C your performance is hindered by heat, as it makes it harder for electrical currents to travel and overall sucks for everything. Either way Nvidia has built in extra extra annoying safety measures that downclocks your card once it hits 85C. I recommend that you ask DJ throttle for bios to give you at least 1.212V max.. completely safe on air


----------



## VoodooFarm

Well, even with the voltage maxed out the same thing still happens. I guess its just too agressive.


----------



## skupples

+250 is a bit aggressive for 1.212V, yes.

i would also completely remove the memory clock until you find max core clock.

memory clock = nearly useless unless you're a benchmarking fanatic, or running high res / multimonitor, even then it takes second place to core clock.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Well, even with the voltage maxed out the same thing still happens. I guess its just too agressive.


oh hell yeah XD it is i didnt even notice that at first. my man even with my good card at 1.212V of which you cant even reach yet... even with that i dont get that much core. Look at your actual ingame frequency.. gpu core clock is one thing, than boost is always at the very least 40 mhz higher than what you set core to, and if your under 85 C it will always be at least 40 mhz higher than core clock. than boost pushes clocks even further than what you see on the overcloking tools,







and thats called in game clock. if your card is running cool and has not hit the power limit ti can push much further.

and yeah dont touch mem clock if you dont even know your core limit XD. rookie you







.

Example my max overclock profile for my asus 780 dc2 is 1124 core and that makes boost 1176 and because my card meets the requirements boost pushes it to 1280mhz!! in game clock! from the original 1124mhz core.

Overclocking tools will not show your max in game boost push because it does not know. but with 1124 core 1176 boost the minimum in game push would be 1215! and that be bad card







but sense my card isnt bad it goes all the way to 1280 mhz in game.

you can record you in game clock with overlay monitor that sits on the corner of your screen showing the actual in game clocks.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Np mate but, dont worry about those stories because most likely wouldnt even come close to frying anything unless you pull out the soldering tools and remove/replace capacitors ect... some software out there that gives you up to 1.3V and even that wouldnt ever fry your card, but if you cant cool it it could do damage... still youd notice the temps over 100 c and thats the dangerous point to be completely honest. yes heat shortens life of a card but it still would outlast the spam of which you would keep your card anyhow. Think of this way AMD says to its customers that they could run every day at 95 C and be fine, even though its good to stay around 75C and below 80 C.... just because after 80 C your performance is hindered by heat, as it makes it harder for electrical currents to travel and overall sucks for everything. Either way Nvidia has built in extra extra annoying safety measures that downclocks your card once it hits 85C. I recommend that you ask DJ throttle for bios to give you at least 1.212V max.. completely safe on air


Ah well thanks for putting my fears at ease then, thats good info to know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> +250 is a bit aggressive for 1.212V, yes.
> 
> i would also completely remove the memory clock until you find max core clock.
> 
> memory clock = nearly useless unless you're a benchmarking fanatic, or running high res / multimonitor, even then it takes second place to core clock.


Thanks for the tip. Well it was running fine at 225/300, both in game and bechmarking, so I figured since I had some spare time I'd see if I could push it any further.

But thanks I'll be sure to remove the memory clock from now on when I'm messing with the core clock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> oh hell yeah XD it is i didnt even notice that at first. my man even with my good card at 1.212V of which you cant even reach yet... even with that i dont get that much core. Look at your actual ingame frequency.. gpu core clock is one thing, than boost is always at the very least 40 mhz higher than what you set core too, and if your under 85 C it will always be at least 40 mhz higher than core clock. than boost pushes clocks even further than what you see on the overcloking tools,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats called in game clock. if your card is running cool and has not hit the power limit ti can push much further.
> 
> and yeah dont touch mem clock if you dont even know your core limit XD. rookie you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahah well I guess that explains it then. In GPU-Z I'm always watching the boost take over a bit during games. My card runs cool from what I've seen, even with a 225core/300mem which I've been running for a few months now I never see it go above 60c during demanding games. Thanks for all the help guys its appreciated









I guess I'll be sticking to my +225 core clock for now then


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> My card runs cool from what I've seen, even with a 225core/300mem which I've been running for a few months now I never see it go above 60c during demanding games. Thanks for all the help guys its appreciated
> 
> I guess I'll be sticking to my +225 core clock for now then


Make sure you re read what i posted bcz i edited it like a million times.







i do that aalot in Oc forums







im noob at Forums and spelling


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Make sure you re read what i posted bcz i edited it like a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do that aalot in Oc forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im noob at Forums and spelling


Yeah I read and saw the rest of it. Lots of helpful stuff in there









But yeah it looks like I'll leave it at it's current clocks. Hopefully they'll perform good for a while.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Yeah I read and saw the rest of it. Lots of helpful stuff in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah it looks like I'll leave it at it's current clocks. Hopefully they'll perform good for a while.


did you flash your bios to get 1.212? bcz if you didnt your only at 1.200


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> did you flash your bios to get 1.212? bcz if you didnt your only at 1.200


Nah like I said I'm an amateur. Haven't messed with the bios yet or anything


----------



## Asus11

wow

checked comments think hes using 1.4 - 1.45v..

abit risky isn't it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Nah like I said I'm an amateur. Haven't messed with the bios yet or anything


EZFlash is your friend.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow






bF4 single player sure is great for the shinies. the AI is dumb as hell, even on the hardest setting, but it sure looks great.

they actually did a good job evoking some feels too, like when those guys are stuck under the grate drowning.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> checked comments think hes using 1.4 - 1.45v..
> 
> abit risky isn't it?


1.4-1.46v is perfect. I love it anyway when my psu works.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> checked comments think hes using 1.4 - 1.45v..
> 
> abit risky isn't it?


I dont think so, with the right cooling for the whole card and vram. like a good block youd be fine, his temps look good too. Id do it if i was using single card to be honest







and he must be using high ingame scale resoltuion,, << like BF4 scale option that effectively does downsampling. Because if he not like 4K res than his fps is very low.... if im not mistaken i got this same fps with one 780 at 1280 mhz..... but he might also have disabled MSAA for better visuals causing a 30 % performance hit... like i do when i can disable MSAA (alternet Processing) or wut ever they call it.

well either way a 780 at 1500 mhz + is on par with the best overclocked 980 lol, ... if you got the cooling and your not doing it than your losing







.

dang well those 780's sure clock well, they seem to clock better than Titans and 780 ti's ... yes they weak of course but i feel like they get higher freqencies on average


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> 
> checked comments think hes using 1.4 - 1.45v..
> 
> abit risky isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so, with the right cooling for the whole card and vram. like a good block youd be fine, his temps look good too. Id do it if i was using single card to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he must be using high ingame scale resoltuion,, << like BF4 scale option that effectively does downsampling. Because if he not like 4K res than his fps is very low.... if im not mistaken i got this same fps with one 780 at 1280 mhz..... but he might also have disabled MSAA for better visuals causing a 30 % performance hit... like i do when i can disable MSAA (alternet Processing) or wut ever they call it.
> 
> well either way a 780 at 1500 mhz + is on par with the best overclocked 980 lol, ... if you got the cooling and your not doing it than your losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> dang well those 780's sure clock well, they seem to clock better than Titans and 780 ti's ... yes they weak of course but i feel like they get higher freqencies on average
Click to expand...

lol my 780ti being an exception to that statement. However its really binning. lower asic= higher clocks no matter what card


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, i don't think you are hitting your PSU too hard then since (330*.7)*2= 462 watts for the cards. that leaves plenty of room for the rest of the rig.
> 
> i think there is some "formula" for which card to use as the primary. such as the one that needs slightly more voltage(???) don't know but pointing that out.


That's what's confusing me though. If I were to buy a PSU with more wattage (I've had my eye on the EVGA 1300W or AX1200), would my cards take advantage of the availability of more power?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol my 780ti being an exception to that statement. However its really binning. lower asic= higher clocks no matter what card


yeah very very true, but this video Asus11 shared goes to show how even a 780 lighting with water cooling is essetially stronger than a 980 that dies out in high resolutions or tessalation intense games like crysis . Hmm man Real Vram comming as 980ti! that will be beast, but i wont upgrade unless games get more demanding :0 780 sli right now is eating up every game at very high resolutions and highest settings, i jus dont see games getting any more demanding.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol my 780ti being an exception to that statement. However its really binning. lower asic= higher clocks no matter what card
> 
> 
> 
> yeah very very true, but this video Asus11 shared goes to show how even a 780 lighting with water cooling is essetially stronger than a 980 that dies out in high resolutions or tessalation intense games like crysis . Hmm man Real Vram comming as 980ti! that will be beast, but i wont upgrade unless games get more demanding :0 780 sli right now is eating up every game at very high resolutions and highest settings, i jus dont see games getting any more demanding.
Click to expand...

The 780ti is just a full version of the crippled 780 so if a 780 is enough run it till its not enough and then get 780ti's and run them till their not enough. Best way to party. The 980 benchmarks are bs but eh it doesn't matter because most people shop for the hottest new thing instead of what works which is why the 980 is really so popular.

I have a 5GHz capable cpu and my gpu can do 1488MHz easily and thats just me playing around as i never seriously oc'ed this card so it gives you an idea of what the tech we have can do. Something like this won't matter when it comes to buying though as people want skylake which isn't even here and by the direction this die shrinkinng thing is going they won't be able to oc as uch by the looks of the gpu thing is going they won't be able to game much. Looks to me like they are willing to take the extra limits to be able to say they have the latest tech. It is very funny that everybody is like kingpin got the 980 to 2000MHz core and think they can do the same when they forget he uses ln2 and gpower/epower boards + is a professional overclocker. most people get a oc of around 1600MHz core.

i believe the reason nvidia put the 900 series out so quickly is to attempt to erase the fact that we were modding the crap out of their cards. notice the only 700 series cards that were being heavily modded were put in the legacy section and same goes for some 600 series cards yet the gtx 660 is not legacy because its a low power card. http://www.nvidia.com/page/legacy.html It would seem the kingpin was the last straw


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The 780ti is just a full version of the crippled 780 so if a 780 is enough run it till its not enough and then get 780ti's and run them till their not enough. Best way to party. The 980 benchmarks are bs but eh it doesn't matter because most people shop for the hottest new thing instead of what works which is why the 980 is really so popular.
> 
> I have a 5GHz capable cpu and my gpu can do 1488MHz easily and thats just me playing around as i never seriously oc'ed this card so it gives you an idea of what the tech we have can do. Something like this won't matter when it comes to buying though as people want skylake which isn't even here and by the direction this die shrinkinng thing is going they won't be able to oc as uch by the looks of the gpu thing is going they won't be able to game much. Looks to me like they are willing to take the extra limits to be able to say they have the latest tech. It is very funny that everybody is like kingpin got the 980 to 2000MHz core and think they can do the same when they forget he uses ln2 and gpower/epower boards + is a professional overclocker. most people get a oc of around 1600MHz core.
> 
> i believe the reason nvidia put the 900 series out so quickly is to attempt to erase the fact that we were modding the crap out of their cards. notice the only 700 series cards that were being heavily modded were put in the legacy section and same goes for some 600 series cards yet the gtx 660 is not legacy because its a low power card. http://www.nvidia.com/page/legacy.html It would seem the kingpin was the last straw


your card does 1488mhz @ what volts and is that game stable?

to be honest I would be worried to run my card with more than around 1.25-1.3 for gaming but thats just me, I dont want my card to die lol


----------



## brandotip

Anyone here playing Star Citizen with their modded 780?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> That's what's confusing me though. If I were to buy a PSU with more wattage (I've had my eye on the EVGA 1300W or AX1200), would my cards take advantage of the availability of more power?


_POSSIBLY_. if you are hitting 70% of your tdp (which for most skyn3t's bios is 330 watts) making that 330*.7= 231 watts per card.

and now that i am looking at what i am typing - ooops sorry i think i derped!









231 watts is low for a card and i can see it (the card) starving for power and crashing. so yeah i suggest looking at getting a bigger PSU and the EVGA is a great choice.


Spoiler: little thingy here



though you do NEED the power for the components what is also very important is the amount of ripple left over from converting AC to DC (that's where capacitors come in)

Reviews - Seasonic SS-1250XM2 1250W


Reviews - EVGA Supernova P2 1200W


both of those PSUs are very excellent falling well within specs and being desirable in their ripple suppression. though guess which one could very likely allow for pushing the limit a bit farther than the rest?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The 780ti is just a full version of the crippled 780 so if a 780 is enough run it till its not enough and then get 780ti's and run them till their not enough. Best way to party. The 980 benchmarks are bs but eh it doesn't matter because most people shop for the hottest new thing instead of what works which is why the 980 is really so popular.
> 
> I have a 5GHz capable cpu and my gpu can do 1488MHz easily and thats just me playing around as i never seriously oc'ed this card so it gives you an idea of what the tech we have can do. Something like this won't matter when it comes to buying though as people want skylake which isn't even here and by the direction this die shrinkinng thing is going they won't be able to oc as uch by the looks of the gpu thing is going they won't be able to game much. Looks to me like they are willing to take the extra limits to be able to say they have the latest tech. It is very funny that everybody is like kingpin got the 980 to 2000MHz core and think they can do the same when they forget he uses ln2 and gpower/epower boards + is a professional overclocker. most people get a oc of around 1600MHz core.
> 
> i believe the reason nvidia put the 900 series out so quickly is to attempt to erase the fact that we were modding the crap out of their cards. notice the only 700 series cards that were being heavily modded were put in the legacy section and same goes for some 600 series cards yet the gtx 660 is not legacy because its a low power card. http://www.nvidia.com/page/legacy.html It would seem the kingpin was the last straw
> 
> 
> 
> your card does 1488mhz @ what volts and is that game stable?
> 
> to be honest I would be worried to run my card with more than around 1.25-1.3 for gaming but thats just me, I dont want my card to die lol
Click to expand...

1.46v and [email protected] 1.36v but these were jump oc's and i probably could have tightened the oc's down but was being lazxy. Yes it its game stable and runs like a charm.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> your card does 1488mhz @ what volts and is that game stable?
> 
> to be honest I would be worried to run my card with more than around 1.25-1.3 for gaming but thats just me, I dont want my card to die lol


Asus11 man! you should put at least 1.4V on your 780ti matrix! those things are top top quality man! and you got water cooling dude. and even if you were on air youd be fine too, have you seen your card???? your vrm was made to handle 125 C lol daily and it would never get there anyhow on air and much less on ln2. dude everything on your card is built to be like a tank. its better built than kingpin 100 % in my eyes and from what i read. Asus regular cheaper DC2 version is already built like classfied haha now imagine Asus Rod Matrix.... smh









And to be honest if i was rocking single 780ti matrix id be 1.5V daily... wouldnt be max power draw all the time so its fine, only in gamign it would pull power. unless you disable boost and other weird stuff than id worry a little. Dont under estimate GPU's capability to take V/Juice they handle much more than CPU's


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1.46v and [email protected] 1.36v but these were jump oc's and i probably could have tightened the oc's down but was being lazxy. Yes it its game stable and runs like a charm.


your brave for 1.46v
















:


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Asus11 man! you should put at least 1.4V on your 780ti matrix! those things are top top quality man! and you got water cooling dude. and even if you were on air youd be fine too, have you seen your card???? your vrm was made to handle 125 C lol daily and it would never get there anyhow on air and much less on ln2. dude everything on your card is built to be like a tank. its better built than kingpin 100 % in my eyes and from what i read. Asus regular cheaper DC2 version is already built like classfied haha now imagine Asus Rod Matrix.... smh


I don't want to kill the card haha its unlike me to get a half decent card









will try for 1400 @ 1.25v - 1.3 crosses fingers .. just waiting on confirmation from asus if the new GPUtweak stops frying the matrix memory.. if its still not done, when my EK monarch block comes back in stock & I take apart the comp again I will remove the small resistor on the card and then overvolt..im hoping GPUtweak is fixed though.. I hope.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I don't want to kill the card haha its unlike me to get a half decent card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try for 1400 @ 1.25v crosses fingers .. just waiting on confirmation from asus if the new GPUtweak stops frying the matrix memory.. if its still not done, when my EK monarch block comes back in stock & I take apart the comp again I will remove the small resistor on the card and then overvolt..im hoping GPUtweak is fixed though.. I hope.


really your over scared man! go to Titan thread, guys there keep there cheap reference board Titan's on 1.4 - 145 daily!!!!!!!!! dude really haha on air i kepted my old 780.s on 1.25V every day Gee -__- man your rocking single card + ln2 dont see any threat at all from at least 1.4V and like i said id 100% go 1.45 or little more if i was in your shoes. You gotthe marix 780 man... Asus said that those cards were made for Extreme overclockers! lol like those guys that throw ice on their cards.... your card have Memory warmer to defrost from ice ... -_- lol your driving ferrari under the speed limit


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> really your over scared man! go to Titan thread, guys there keep there cheap reference board Titan's on 1.4 - 145 daily!!!!!!!!! dude really haha on air i kepted my old 780.s on 1.25V every day Gee -__- man your rocking single card + ln2 dont see any threat at all from at least 1.4V and like i said id 100% go 1.45 or little more if i was in your shoes. You gotthe marix 780 man... Asus said that those cards were made for Extreme overclockers! lol like those guys that throw ice on their cards.... your card have Memory warmer to defrost from ice ... -_- lol your driving ferrari under the speed limit


we'll see what happens when I get green light on this new program or when I remove the resistor


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> we'll see what happens when I get green light on this new program or when I remove the resistor


haha just short the ln2 clocking thing! thats all u need right


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> your card does 1488mhz @ what volts and is that game stable?
> 
> to be honest I would be worried to run my card with more than around 1.25-1.3 for gaming but thats just me, I dont want my card to die lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus11 man! you should put at least 1.4V on your 780ti matrix! those things are top top quality man! and you got water cooling dude. and even if you were on air youd be fine too, have you seen your card???? your vrm was made to handle 125 C lol daily and it would never get there anyhow on air and much less on ln2. dude everything on your card is built to be like a tank. its better built than kingpin 100 % in my eyes and from what i read. Asus regular cheaper DC2 version is already built like classfied haha now imagine Asus Rod Matrix.... smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to be honest if i was rocking single 780ti matrix id be 1.5V daily... wouldnt be max power draw all the time so its fine, only in gamign it would pull power. unless you disable boost and other weird stuff than id worry a little. Dont under estimate GPU's capability to take V/Juice they handle much more than CPU's
Click to expand...

false statements. The K|NGP|N was better built than the Matrix and was designed for LN2 use so thats why its more of a simplified look however it is higher quality. Also it would be foolish to run a Matrix at 1.5v daily unless you know you can cool it and that it isn't degrading. Degradation is an important factor. The K|NGP|N being built for LN2 can handle the voltages but the Matrix is up for grabs as far as anyone knows. It can handle higher temps but that doesn't necessarily mean more voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I don't want to kill the card haha its unlike me to get a half decent card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try for 1400 @ 1.25v crosses fingers .. just waiting on confirmation from asus if the new GPUtweak stops frying the matrix memory.. if its still not done, when my EK monarch block comes back in stock & I take apart the comp again I will remove the small resistor on the card and then overvolt..im hoping GPUtweak is fixed though.. I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> really your over scared man! go to Titan thread, guys there keep there cheap reference board Titan's on 1.4 - 145 daily!!!!!!!!! dude really haha on air i kepted my old 780.s on 1.25V every day Gee -__- man your rocking single card + ln2 dont see any threat at all from at least 1.4V and like i said id 100% go 1.45 or little more if i was in your shoes. You gotthe marix 780 man... Asus said that those cards were made for Extreme overclockers! lol like those guys that throw ice on their cards.... your card have Memory warmer to defrost from ice ... -_- lol your driving ferrari under the speed limit
Click to expand...

Titan users have the VRM issue but those cards are designed for programming and so have excellent oc room as they are very strong cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1.46v and [email protected] 1.36v but these were jump oc's and i probably could have tightened the oc's down but was being lazxy. Yes it its game stable and runs like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> your brave for 1.46v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...

I say a safe point is 1.4v and the 6 extra is just me lol. A card designed for LN2 is designed to take voltages up to 1.8-1.9v. you try 1.36 yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Anyone here playing Star Citizen with their modded 780?


running it with Titans, runs well enough.

Kingpin is typically heralded as far superior from a circuitry standpoint. Never seen a scientific breakdown, but that thing went through a ton of drama to get that thing to be what it is.

He refused to let it release with voltage restriction and NV has to approve ALL designs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Anyone here playing Star Citizen with their modded 780?
> 
> 
> 
> running it with Titans, runs well enough.
> 
> Kingpin is typically heralded as far superior from a circuitry standpoint. Never seen a scientific breakdown, but that thing went through a ton of drama to get that thing to be what it is.
> 
> He refuses to let it release with voltage restriction and NV has to approve ALL designs.
Click to expand...

i was wondering how they eve got nvidia to approve of this card. lol


----------



## StenioMoreira

i think is good reason why 780ti matrix cost a alot more than kingpin. I in my opinion think its a better built card


----------



## skupples

They cost more because less of them are made and sold. ASUS also always way over charges for their high end products, kinda like Apple does. Why? Because they can.

Last I checked KPE was still top dog for 780Ti hall of fame.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They cost more because less of them are made and sold. ASUS also always way over charges for their high end products, kinda like Apple does. Why? Because they can.
> 
> Last I checked KPE was still top dog for 780Ti hall of fame.


matrix just came out not long ago and people are moving on from kelper ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> i think is good reason why 780ti matrix cost a alot more than kingpin. I in my opinion think its a better built card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They cost more because less of them are made and sold. ASUS also always way over charges for their high end products, kinda like Apple does. Why? Because they can.
> 
> Last I checked KPE was still top dog for 780Ti hall of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> matrix just came out not long ago and people are moving on from kelper ...
Click to expand...

Matrix is a crap card compared to a K|NGP|N as its locked down and limited and it falls in the regular card category whereas the K|NGP|N is clearly unlock and comes to play as soon as its out of the box. I like the matrix so don't get me wrong it is well built however the K|NGP|N is a higher quality card that does a lot more. Honestly I believe the Matrix was supposed to be more in response to the kingpin however asus did not have time and so the matrix is a basic card. Either way it stands that the parts in a Matrix are not of the same quality of the kingpin due to the fact that asus refuse to invest that much in a card that is about to be EOL. The kingpin EOL or not will still be a memorable card whereas the matrix will be forgotten also @skupples is right asus overcharges with anything they can. they have 8 different charges waiting for you to rma something as well.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Matrix is a crap card compared to a K|NGP|N as its locked down and limited and it falls in the regular card category whereas the K|NGP|N is clearly unlock and comes to play as soon as its out of the box. I like the matrix so don't get me wrong it is well built however the K|NGP|N is a higher quality card that does a lot more. Honestly I believe the Matrix was supposed to be more in response to the kingpin however asus did not have time and so the matrix is a basic card. Either way it stands that the parts in a Matrix are not of the same quality of the kingpin due to the fact that asus refuse to invest that much in a card that is about to be EOL. The kingpin EOL or not will still be a memorable card whereas the matrix will be forgotten also @skupples is right asus overcharges with anything they can. they have 8 different charges waiting for you to rma something as well.


a simple shorting of the ln2 pads on matrix makes it fully unlocked. Ask the user Asus11 how many volttage options he has on his matrix


----------



## Lab Rat

K|NGP|N rules!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Matrix is a crap card compared to a K|NGP|N as its locked down and limited and it falls in the regular card category whereas the K|NGP|N is clearly unlock and comes to play as soon as its out of the box. I like the matrix so don't get me wrong it is well built however the K|NGP|N is a higher quality card that does a lot more. Honestly I believe the Matrix was supposed to be more in response to the kingpin however asus did not have time and so the matrix is a basic card. Either way it stands that the parts in a Matrix are not of the same quality of the kingpin due to the fact that asus refuse to invest that much in a card that is about to be EOL. The kingpin EOL or not will still be a memorable card whereas the matrix will be forgotten also @skupples is right asus overcharges with anything they can. they have 8 different charges waiting for you to rma something as well.
> 
> 
> 
> a simple shorting of the ln2 pads on matrix makes it fully unlocked. Ask the user Asus11 how many volttage options he has on his matrix
Click to expand...

however thats just it lol he still has to to get a good enough gpu as asus does not bin their gpu's like the kingpins do. I just read about the switch though. and that rma service is atrocious.


----------



## skupples

yeah....... ASUS RMA ... scarry. Extremely terrifying, lucky to get your MOBO back with straight pins, scarry.

I'll take an EVGA GPU over an ASUS GPU any day. EVEN IF the EVGA GPU comes with a sloppy cooler. Why? Well, because I slap waterblocks on my cards, and I Can contact EVGA @ 3AM Christmas morning for an RMA & have the new GPU crosshipped the next available shipping day.

hopefully EVGA gets their mobo game back in gear. I know their smaller boards have been pretty good, but I haven't put the time into looking into their big boy X99 line, mostly due to being completely turned off by the lack of innovation in X99. I'll hopefully find a need to upgrade by the time X109 comes around.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah....... ASUS RMA ... scarry. Extremely terrifying, lucky to get your MOBO back with straight pins, scarry.
> 
> I'll take an EVGA GPU over an ASUS GPU any day. EVEN IF the EVGA GPU comes with a sloppy cooler. Why? Well, because I slap waterblocks on my cards, and I Can contact EVGA @ 3AM Christmas morning for an RMA & have the new GPU crosshipped the next available shipping day.
> 
> hopefully EVGA gets their mobo game back in gear. I know their smaller boards have been pretty good, but I haven't put the time into looking into their big boy X99 line, mostly due to being completely turned off by the lack of innovation in X99. I'll hopefully find a need to upgrade by the time X109 comes around.


I'm grabbing a gigabyte mobo te same version as ths z97 board i have to go x99


----------



## ispure08

Hey guys im just wondering if one of you guys have screws for the asus gtx 780 ti or non ti non reference card gpu. I lost mine and i want to go back to using air cool. Message me via email i can pay for the shipping and or the screws if it must. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Albert1983

Hello!
Can someane help me?

I see that ander load GPU frequency is falling down. When there is no load the frequency is normal. It should be the opposite.

Temperature ander load reaches 79-80 degrees. Memory frequency ander load is normal 3004 MHz.
In Evga precision x there is a a function button of k.boost. When I push this button GPU and Memory frequency, TDP and GPU voltage grows up and stay low-lying without load.
When I run furmark, Heaven or e.g. Crysis 3 I see that frequency of GPU is folling down to values somewhere to values 790-800 MHz (GPU), Memory frequency not changed.
Also I noticed, that after some time in load FPS values can change from 60 to 15 FPS for some seconds. But some times it does not.

I think I have problem with GPU power supply. How can I check it ?

Also add, that input voltage to videocard is 12.1V ander load, it should be enough.
I have ref. GTX780.
Various bios versions not help.

Is it possible to fix ?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Hello!
> Can someane help me?
> 
> I see that ander load GPU frequency is falling down. When there is no load the frequency is normal. It should be the opposite.
> 
> Temperature ander load reaches 79-80 degrees. Memory frequency ander load is normal 3004 MHz.
> In Evga precision x there is a a function button of k.boost. When I push this button GPU and Memory frequency, TDP and GPU voltage grows up and stay low-lying without load.
> When I run furmark, Heaven or e.g. Crysis 3 I see that frequency of GPU is folling down to values somewhere to values 790-800 MHz (GPU), Memory frequency not changed.
> Also I noticed, that after some time in load FPS values can change from 60 to 15 FPS for some seconds. But some times it does not.
> 
> I think I have problem with GPU power supply. How can I check it ?
> 
> Also add, that input voltage to videocard is 12.1V ander load, it should be enough.
> I have ref. GTX780.
> Various bios versions not help.
> 
> Is it possible to fix ?


60 to 15 might be V synch problem too


----------



## nleksan

It sounds like you are thermally throttling. What is your system cooling, components and layout (picture would be hugely helpful)?

Also, it is very much recommended that you NOT use Furmark, it serves no function besides pushing cards beyond the limits inherent to their design.


----------



## ivanxiao

Hallo

Just want ask someone who have a Asus GTX 780 Strix / DC2, or someone who have a problem with Afterburner 1,3V Mod

I know, it may be too hot for 1,3V on air cooling, but my goal is just 1,25V

How actually I can unlock that 1,3V with afterburner. I already tried the guide on first page, but no luck. Both parameter "msiafterbuerner ri3/20/99" and "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" got invalid result. Even with Zawarudo Tool I got invalid result

Have someone here got same problem unlocking the 1,3V..?

Thanks


----------



## emsj86

was shocked to see after going from 8350 at 5ghz with 780 oc that maxed at 1200 overclock. I know have a intel i7 4790k that now is up to 1300mhz 780 oc (still testing more to see how far it can go). I gained a total of 12 fps on valley benchmark. Didnt realize the jump intel would give me. I guess the amd and the amd pci express lanes were holding my 780 oc back. very happy 780 owner over here


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Hallo
> 
> Just want ask someone who have a Asus GTX 780 Strix / DC2, or someone who have a problem with Afterburner 1,3V Mod
> 
> I know, it may be too hot for 1,3V on air cooling, but my goal is just 1,25V
> 
> How actually I can unlock that 1,3V with afterburner. I already tried the guide on first page, but no luck. Both parameter "msiafterbuerner ri3/20/99" and "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" got invalid result. Even with Zawarudo Tool I got invalid result
> 
> Have someone here got same problem unlocking the 1,3V..?
> 
> Thanks


you can tr4y this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> was shocked to see after going from 8350 at 5ghz with 780 oc that maxed at 1200 overclock. I know have a intel i7 4790k that now is up to 1300mhz 780 oc (still testing more to see how far it can go). I gained a total of 12 fps on valley benchmark. Didnt realize the jump intel would give me. I guess the amd and the amd pci express lanes were holding my 780 oc back. very happy 780 owner over here


yep nvidia/intel for the win.


----------



## emsj86

no fan boy bc amd did very well for me when i didnt have the money but yea intel makes a pretty nice difference


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> no fan boy bc amd did very well for me when i didnt have the money but yea intel makes a pretty nice difference


not a fanboy so watch the name i say nvidia and intel because for now they are on top and lets face it they are on top because amd cheats themselves. IF amd would take the time to build with quality and r&d they would have a ton more competetive products. You cant say i'm going to have cheaper products to sell more and yet still build with quality that surpases my opponents high quality build on a massive level. All they have to do is stop cutting corners. the r9 295 was made to cut corners for not having a new gpu out right now while maxwell is out and about. You would be better off grabbing x2 290x's for a decent price and similar if not better performance. Even worse is 2 980's and 2 780ti's take that cake. so of course i will not buy amd until they bring quality to their products again like they did with the athlon. tri x r9 290x for the price of a 295x2


----------



## Albert1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> It sounds like you are thermally throttling. What is your system cooling, components and layout (picture would be hugely helpful)?


Hello!
There is my system on foto. I don't think that it is thermally throttling. The temperatures on each component in system is in valid values.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Also, it is very much recommended that you NOT use Furmark, it serves no function besides pushing cards beyond the limits inherent to their design.


I use Furmark as a simply to load GPU for a short time and see what heppend with GPU and Memory frequency.
Yesterday each frequency is falling down to a values 324 MHz ander load.

When I run Heaven the frequency at the beginning of a test reaches 36-45 FPS. At the same moment he GPU frequency not even reach 863 MHz.
Some time GPU and Memory frequency folling down to a values 324 MHz and don't grow up.
Some times Memory frequency stay at the 3004 MHz , but GPU frequency all the same not reaches even 863 MHz.

It does not matter what kind of load I use. I see that GPU not reaches 863 or even 902 MHz I don't see that the boost is working.
I always see jumps in GPU and Memory frequency ander load!
If artificially raise the GPU frequency, then under load, it still falls down to a 324 MHz. and begin to jump.

I don't know what to do... Can some one help me what I must do?
I whant to fix it and don't whant to buy new card.

I think that there is a problem with GPU power supply on board. Maybe I must measure the voltages on GPU but where I can do this?


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can tr4y this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20


still no luck

looks like all ASUS voltage controller locked.

By the way, how good your EVGA Kingpin..? Is OC on the air still good.? I mean can I increase voltage until 1.3V on stock cooler..?

Still confused if I want keep my Strix or upgraded a Kingpin since there is a guy offer me his Kingpin. But for sure, I can not use a water cooling since I use my GPU for eGPU. Thats why I want to ask, if the kingpin good enough on air cooling.?

thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can tr4y this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> still no luck
> 
> looks like all ASUS voltage controller locked.
> 
> By the way, how good your EVGA Kingpin..? Is OC on the air still good.? I mean can I increase voltage until 1.3V on stock cooler..?
> 
> Still confused if I want keep my Strix or upgraded a Kingpin since there is a guy offer me his Kingpin. But for sure, I can not use a water cooling since I use my GPU for eGPU. Thats why I want to ask, if the kingpin good enough on air cooling.?
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

its decent o air cooling. you can use 1.3v. put a fan on it and it may run even cooler. then you might even be able to push it further. Just a warning though as these cards are made to be ran under ln2 and water you might not be able to run the card past 1300MHz without more voltage. I never used this one on air but at 1.46v i hit 1488MHz and can probably oc more. and this is watercooled. At 1.36v i hit 1320MHz again it was a lazy oc as i was doing them quick to get back to the games and benches so it probably can do more. but from that you can see the card scales very well with voltage and also better cooling. Also note my ASIC is 60.0% which says that this card loves voltage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> still no luck
> 
> looks like all ASUS voltage controller locked.
> 
> By the way, how good your EVGA Kingpin..? Is OC on the air still good.? I mean can I increase voltage until 1.3V on stock cooler..?
> 
> Still confused if I want keep my Strix or upgraded a Kingpin since there is a guy offer me his Kingpin. But for sure, I can not use a water cooling since I use my GPU for eGPU. Thats why I want to ask, if the kingpin good enough on air cooling.?
> 
> thanks


\\\wait, do you have a DCUii? If so, 100% locked, for sure.

Reference models are the ones that are 100% guarantee of unlocked voltage controller


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> \\\wait, do you have a DCUii? If so, 100% locked, for sure.
> 
> Reference models are the ones that are 100% guarantee of unlocked voltage controller


Yes it looks like locked since the VDDC is ASP1212

thats why I asked if someone unlock it in this forum

Mine is Strix 780. And I read somewhere, almost all ASUS use same ASP1212 Voltage controller.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> \\\wait, do you have a DCUii? If so, 100% locked, for sure.
> 
> Reference models are the ones that are 100% guarantee of unlocked voltage controller
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it looks like locked since the VDDC is ASP1212
> 
> thats why I asked if someone unlock it in this forum
> 
> Mine is Strix 780. And I read somewhere, almost all ASUS use same ASP1212 Voltage controller.
Click to expand...

The asp1212 is a rebranded controller. Sometimes its a chl and sometimes its another controller. you have to try diferent controllers and find out.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Also note my ASIC is 60.0% which says that this card loves voltage.


Good lord! thats as extreme as it gets XD... no really its AS EXTREME as it can be allowed by Nvidia lol i wonder what Asus11's matrix asic is


----------



## Albert1983

I don't says that on my card ASIC is 60%, it's not my post. ))


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Albert1983*
> 
> Also note my ASIC is 60.0% which says that this card loves voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord! thats as extreme as it gets XD... no really its AS EXTREME as it can be allowed by Nvidia lol i wonder what Asus11's matrix asic is
Click to expand...

that was my post lol how did albert1983 say that?


----------



## StenioMoreira

XD ^ ^ where did Albert come from


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> XD ^ ^ where did Albert come from


rofl ikr but i love this gpu. I threw it in the bundle because this cpu is elite as well. I'm going x99 or else i wouldn't sell it.


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> was shocked to see after going from 8350 at 5ghz with 780 oc that maxed at 1200 overclock. I know have a intel i7 4790k that now is up to 1300mhz 780 oc (still testing more to see how far it can go). I gained a total of 12 fps on valley benchmark. Didnt realize the jump intel would give me. I guess the amd and the amd pci express lanes were holding my 780 oc back. very happy 780 owner over here


I don't think those extra 12 FPS you got is from switching from AMD to Intel. They are actually gained by raising your 780 clock from 1200 to 1300. To know exactly how much you gained by swithcing to Intel, you must run your card at the same clock you ran it on AMD which is 1200.

I also believe that you were able to clock your card higher on Intel since AMD at 5G uses a lot of power and much more than what Intel uses, so your power supply was not able to provide your 780 card with enough power to go from 1200 to 1300. I do know people running their 780 at 1300+ on AMD using water cooling and good power supplies.


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The asp1212 is a rebranded controller. Sometimes its a chl and sometimes its another controller. you have to try diferent controllers and find out.


Thanks

Succesfully managed to reach 1.3V and increased the core clock to 1320MHz

But there is some strage thing happend :

1. GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector does not monitoring the 1.3V. Only AB can monitoring it ( see picture )
2. When under load, the 1.3V decreased until approx. 1.25V.

What is your opinion..? The temperatur never went above 75 Celcius


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> was shocked to see after going from 8350 at 5ghz with 780 oc that maxed at 1200 overclock. I know have a intel i7 4790k that now is up to 1300mhz 780 oc (still testing more to see how far it can go). I gained a total of 12 fps on valley benchmark. Didnt realize the jump intel would give me. I guess the amd and the amd pci express lanes were holding my 780 oc back. very happy 780 owner over here
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think those extra 12 FPS you got is from switching from AMD to Intel. They are actually gained by raising your 780 clock from 1200 to 1300. To know exactly how much you gained by swithcing to Intel, you must run your card at the same clock you ran it on AMD which is 1200.
> 
> I also believe that you were able to clock your card higher on Intel since AMD at 5G uses a lot of power and much more than what Intel uses, so your power supply was not able to provide your 780 card with enough power to go from 1200 to 1300. I do know people running their 780 at 1300+ on AMD using water cooling and good power supplies.
Click to expand...

this was a given one would think and he probably knows this.


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Succesfully managed to reach 1.3V and increased the core clock to 1320MHz
> 
> But there is some strage thing happend :
> 
> 1. GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector does not monitoring the 1.3V. Only AB can monitoring it ( see picture )
> 2. When under load, the 1.3V decreased until approx. 1.25V.
> 
> What is your opinion..? The temperatur never went above 75 Celcius
> 
> By the way, Is a 45 Ampere good enough to supply my overclocking and overvolting GPU..?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Succesfully managed to reach 1.3V and increased the core clock to 1320MHz
> 
> But there is some strage thing happend :
> 
> 1. GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector does not monitoring the 1.3V. Only AB can monitoring it ( see picture )
> 2. When under load, the 1.3V decreased until approx. 1.25V.
> 
> What is your opinion..? The temperatur never went above 75 Celcius
> 
> By the way, Is a 45 Ampere good enough to supply my overclocking and overvolting GPU..?
Click to expand...

yes it is good and only afterburner can read the voltage above 1.21v as its communicating with the voltage cotroller directly and the decrease of voltage under load is vdroop. the llc hack is what will fix that though i say enjoy the gpu as it is as the llc hack can cause problem. your psu is fine until you notice issues that say otherwise.


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this was a given one would think and he probably knows this.


Not necessarily since he mentioned that AMD and the PCI lanes were holding his 780, but I don't believe this is the case here









It still would be interesting to know how much the gain is when running the card at 1200. My guess is from 2 -4 FPS


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes it is good and only afterburner can read the voltage above 1.21v as its communicating with the voltage cotroller directly and the decrease of voltage under load is vdroop. the llc hack is what will fix that though i say enjoy the gpu as it is as the llc hack can cause problem. your psu is fine until you notice issues that say otherwise.


By the way, thanks for all your help until now

With 1.212V and modded bios for my standard setting, I got 1280/3500. And now with additional voltage I can increase it until 1360/3500

I think I am done with my OC, since I see a limit with my card. Better to stop or else could break my card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this was a given one would think and he probably knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still would be interesting to know how much the gain is when running the card at 1200. My guess is from 2 -4 FPS
Click to expand...

maybe more when you take into account pcie 2.0 vs 3.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes it is good and only afterburner can read the voltage above 1.21v as its communicating with the voltage cotroller directly and the decrease of voltage under load is vdroop. the llc hack is what will fix that though i say enjoy the gpu as it is as the llc hack can cause problem. your psu is fine until you notice issues that say otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for all your help until now
> 
> With 1.212V and modded bios for my standard setting, I got 1280/3500. And now with additional voltage I can increase it until 1360/3500
> 
> I think I am done with my OC, since I see a limit with my card. Better to stop or else could break my card
Click to expand...

smart oc'er. I'm sadly not so smart. its how me psu ended up in the sad state its in.


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here:


GeForce GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling


----------



## ivanxiao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> smart oc'er. I'm sadly not so smart. its how me psu ended up in the sad state its in.


What happend with your PSU..?

Btw, what is actually ASIC from GPU-Z..? I got 78 for my Strix. From Google, I read that it is some sort of card quality. But what quality..? There is no difference in score before and after overclocking.


----------



## lustig1374

I have the 80:10:36:00:80(P2083-0020), which Bios should I get? It's kinda inconvenient to not label the first two revisions without the stock Bios Versions...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lustig1374*
> 
> I have the 80:10:36:00:80(P2083-0020), which Bios should I get? It's kinda inconvenient to not label the first two revisions without the stock Bios Versions...


Quote:


> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> 
> Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
> First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
> *Version 80.10.36.xx.xx*
> Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx


go for a 3 or 3A


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Good lord! thats as extreme as it gets XD... no really its AS EXTREME as it can be allowed by Nvidia lol i wonder what Asus11's matrix asic is










my lowest TITAN ASIC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







second highest










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







highest

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the 61% is officially my oldest card. My first two, this being one of them : 61^ and 76%, then got one used w/ the 81.6% ASIC, then the 75% had issues, so I RMAd it, got an even higher one.

funny thing is, originally, we all thought high ASIC = good thing, bceause you know, bigger number = must be better... RIGHT?!

nope.

I use to loathe the 61% card, then C2 commands came around.









something else I've noticed over time... At release, LOTS of the Titans were low ASIC, but it steadily got higher & higher with time. Not sure if that's intentional really, as there were no revisions besides A1 and B1, or if it was just better NV binning. "oh, that one is sub 70%, keep all 15 SMX, sell it to EVGA!"


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> smart oc'er. I'm sadly not so smart. its how me psu ended up in the sad state its in.
> 
> 
> 
> What happend with your PSU..?
> 
> Btw, what is actually ASIC from GPU-Z..? I got 78 for my Strix. From Google, I read that it is some sort of card quality. But what quality..? There is no difference in score before and after overclocking.
Click to expand...

It is the gpu chip quality for voltage leakage i believe. They bin the chips and test how much leakage and put the number on the chip.  I believe this is part of the gpu binning process but it does not reflect how some chips are better than others only how much voltage is needed to reach max potential generally. In that picture you will see it says lower score higher voltage/power consumption and more intensive cooling methods.

For my kingpin this seems to be true. Lots of people however are skeptical in regards to ASIC quality yet the one fact that remains however is that the number is there for a reason and the generalizations appear to be correct for the most part.

random chatter about it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1410428/asic-quality/0_20
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-gpus-asic-quality.189077/


----------



## StenioMoreira

you both got amazing cards. and as for your older Titan ... well skupples wow haha you dont see that kind of chip on anything reference. 61 is very good and oh by the way same results here with all my 780's i been having lately and also sold a bunch on ebay. The lower asic ones got better results yep yep lol its peoples nature to assume higher % is better. But the verdict in clear and although i can only put up quotes and show others with multi GPU agreeeing, its safe to say even though idk the exact science behind it for sure... Its SAFE TO SAY that lower = better for us volt pushers . highly binned cards and expensive series usually average very low ASIC and has to be for good reason.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanxiao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> smart oc'er. I'm sadly not so smart. its how me psu ended up in the sad state its in.
> 
> 
> 
> What happend with your PSU..?
> 
> Btw, what is actually ASIC from GPU-Z..? I got 78 for my Strix. From Google, I read that it is some sort of card quality. But what quality..? There is no difference in score before and after overclocking.
Click to expand...

also i think i blew a cap as its performance has been steadily decreasing. EVGA won't do a advanced rma because i bought it used ad 8 was informed that as of last week friday factory is closed so i wont see anything until the 5th. so now i have to use this psu till then i guess.


----------



## OccamRazor

Sorry everyone for the absent time but it was work related, couldn't be helped!
And i will try to reply to all PM's in due time!











I wish every single one of you a better 2015 in every aspect and that peace and love rule over your lives!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jameyscott

He lives! (and hopefully responds to my PM about a Titan.







)


----------



## skupples




----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sorry everyone for the absent time but it was work related, couldn't be helped!
> And i will try to reply to all PM's in due time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish every single one of you a better 2015 in every aspect and that peace and love rule over your lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


to hell w/any PM i sent you, just hoped you were well.

now i know. thanks for letting me/us know


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> He lives! (and hopefully responds to my PM about a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I will in time!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> to hell w/any PM i sent you, just hoped you were well.
> now i know. thanks for letting me/us know


Thanks guys!


----------



## fa5terba11

anybody know on this thread how thick the thermal pad is on the aquacomputer waterblock for the gtx 780?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> He lives! (and hopefully responds to my PM about a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I will in time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> to hell w/any PM i sent you, just hoped you were well.
> now i know. thanks for letting me/us know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys!
Click to expand...

merry christmas and finally lol i was dying without you. we got a master back. hope this means skyn3t will be back soon as well.


----------



## looniam

welp . . santa got to my house:


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b3g43


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> welp . . santa got to my house:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b3g43


no 980's?


----------



## looniam

nope!

give me sometime OCing w/classy tool and i am sure i can slap most around


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope!
> 
> give me sometime OCing w/classy tool and i am sure i can slap most around


I personally prefer the 780ti so smart choice as its cheaper anyway. I'm considering waiting for pascal before i upgrade my gpu.


----------



## looniam

truth be told, i stepped up to a 980acx ($50 inc shipping) but swapped it w/munney for a classy.

so if i think $550 980 for a $450 classy - i lose

but if i think $350+$50 for a $450 classy (and help out a fellow OCNer) i WIN!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> truth be told, i stepped up to a 980acx ($50 inc shipping) but swapped it w/munney for a classy.
> 
> so if i think $550 980 for a $450 classy - i lose
> 
> but if i think $350+$50 for a $450 classy (and help out a fellow OCNer) i WIN!


still a smart choice. I think the 980's weren't ready and came out to early. I also think its because they wanted to phase out the heavily modded 700 series gpu's like the 770,780,780ti and so they rushed them out.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Smart in deed, only thing id take over a 780ti lighting/classy/king/matrix is 980 classy and they too expensive.


----------



## motazsayed

I just bought my EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX and the bios version is 80.10.36.00.80 as in the screenshot, I'm confused which bios rev. I shoud flash, could someone guide me to the correct rev. and correct bios as I want to OC the card.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> I just bought my EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX and the bios version is 80.10.36.00.80 as in the screenshot, I'm confused which bios rev. I shoud flash, could someone guide me to the correct rev. and correct bios as I want to OC the card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> skyn3t vBios download
> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> 
> Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
> First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
> *Version 80.10.36.xx.xx*
> Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
> Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx


thats YOU! go to rev 3A

edit
hold it . .
Quote:


> skyn3t-3A-ACX.zip 534k .zip file
> Nvidia GTX 780 ACX
> Version 80.10.3A.00.80
> It can be used in any dual or triple fan GPU cooler.
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting smile.gif
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats YOU! go to rev 3A
> 
> edit
> hold it . .


Thanks for your reply but I wanna make sure of something as my bios is 80.10.36.00.80 and the one you mentioned is 80.10.3A.00.80 could you let me know is it going to work as they are different 36 - 3A?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> 36 - 3A?


You can make the adjustments yourself with BiosKelper tweaker and keep your exact bios., Nothing special was done in skynet bio's . download NvidiaKelper tweaker and have a look for yourself, I for my self do my own adjustments and get better results this way. Either way its very unlikely that you would encounter any problems using 80.10.3A.00.80 even if your stock was 80.10.36.80. Go ahead try it.. i've cross flashed completly different Bio's before with Gpu's, Ive did different Brands flash, Different Gpu flash and ect... Never encountered damage so your fine.

If your too lazy right now to make your own adjustments with kelper Bios tweaker software on your bios, Just use Skynet one you'll be fine. For 780's I do my own numbers cz i think the Skynet one is too crazy for me and I like to stay with logical changes, but by all means try it you'll probably be fine.

But this is bcz its 780 and not the 780ti.... 780ti and 980 have auto balancing power rails that makes any crazy bios work. But bcz I own 780's "gimped" I like my own adjustments over the options on the net that look very rushed to me. I'm a tweaker and I like to test and go deeper, but again you'll be fine dude with almost any Bio's you pick just try to use similar to your own like what Looniam suggested


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Thanks for your reply but I wanna make sure of something as my bios is 80.10.36.00.80 and the one you mentioned is 80.10.3A.00.80 could you let me know is it going to work as they are different 36 - 3A?


the 3A is to replace the 36. the main concern is _if it is 80.80.xx.xx or 80.10.xx.xx_

having both the factory bios and modified bios the same would confuse things, no?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> If your too lazy right now to make your own adjustments with kelper Bios tweaker software on your bios, Just use Skynet one you'll be fine


please do not call someone who knows their limitations, lazy.

thank you


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> You can make the adjustments yourself with BiosKelper tweaker and keep your exact bios., Nothing special was done in skynet bio's . download NvidiaKelper tweaker and have a look for yourself, I for my self do my own adjustments and get better results this way. Either way its very unlikely that you would encounter any problems using 80.10.3A.00.80 even if your stock was 80.10.36.80. Go ahead try it.. i've cross flashed completly different Bio's before with Gpu's, Ive did different Brands flash, Different Gpu flash and ect... Never encountered damage so your fine.
> 
> If your too lazy right now to make your own adjustments with kelper Bios tweaker software on your bios, Just use Skynet one you'll be fine. For 780's I do my own numbers cz i think the Skynet one is too crazy for me and I like to stay with logical changes, but by all means try it you'll probably be fine.
> 
> But this is bcz its 780 and not the 780ti.... 780ti and 980 have auto balancing power rails that makes any crazy bios work. But bcz I own 780's "gimped" I like my own adjustments over the options on the net that look very rushed to me. I'm a tweaker and I like to test and go deeper, but again you'll be fine dude with almost any Bio's you pick just try to use similar to your own like what Looniam suggested


Thanks for your help, it's not about being lazy it just I'm being cautious not to brick my $350







so there is no harm in asking for the advice of the more experienced, right


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the 3A is to replace the 36. the main concern is _if it is 80.80.xx.xx or 80.10.xx.xx_
> 
> having both the factory bios and modified bios the same would confuse things, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do not call someone who knows their limitations, lazy.
> 
> thank you


Thank you so much for your help







, will download the bios and hopefully it will work and I won't brick my card


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Thanks for your help, it's not about being lazy it just I'm being cautious not to brick my $350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so there is no harm in asking for the advice of the more experienced, right


haha no is good thing to ask, I got more questions than answers so thats why I do my own stuff, but im also very reckless and stupid at times... lol man If I haven't bricked a card yet, you will never. I think its impossible to brick 760 770 780 780ti 970 980 with bio's.. those are the cards I've flashed and tested on and don't see any way of bricking them with bio's flash. I flashed more than anyone i know of


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will download the bios and hopefully it will work and I won't brick my card


i suggest using the EZflash - read the text file with it and its a piece of cake.


----------



## fa5terba11

Has someone made a guide on how to use the kepler bios tweaker? I would like to learn more about this program, but am too skeered to just experiment with it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> You can make the adjustments yourself with BiosKelper tweaker and keep your exact bios., *Nothing special was done in skynet bio's* . download NvidiaKelper tweaker and have a look for yourself, I for my self do my own adjustments and get better results this way. Either way its very unlikely that you would encounter any problems using 80.10.3A.00.80 even if your stock was 80.10.36.80. Go ahead try it.. i've cross flashed completly different Bio's before with Gpu's, Ive did different Brands flash, Different Gpu flash and ect... Never encountered damage so your fine.
> 
> If your too lazy right now to make your own adjustments with kelper Bios tweaker software on your bios, Just use Skynet one you'll be fine. For 780's I do my own numbers cz i think *the Skynet one is too crazy* for me and I like to stay with logical changes, but by all means try it you'll probably be fine.
> 
> But this is bcz its 780 and not the 780ti.... 780ti and 980 have auto balancing power rails that makes any crazy bios work. But bcz I own 780's "gimped" I like my own adjustments over the options on the net that look very rushed to me. I'm a tweaker and I like to test and go deeper, but again you'll be fine dude with almost any Bio's you pick just try to use similar to your own like what Looniam suggested


Our bios has nothing special? Really?








Stenio... That's Brazilian right?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Tá nos chamando de loucos é?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Has someone made a guide on how to use the kepler bios tweaker? I would like to learn more about this program, but am too skeered to just experiment with it.


Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 basics for those previous users who want to know what it means.

oh @djthrottleboi !









that @ crap never works for me


----------



## fa5terba11

Thanks for this - it helps.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Has someone made a guide on how to use the kepler bios tweaker? I would like to learn more about this program, but am too skeered to just experiment with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27 basics for those previous users who want to know what it means.
> 
> oh @djthrottleboi !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that @ crap never works for me
Click to expand...

yr doing it wrong







- but the easy way
just write the name, highlight it, and click the @ sign in the toolbar above..


----------



## looniam

and kudos to @alancsalt









like that ??


----------



## skupples

taking the time to rewrite a BIOS via hex > KBT. It's really as simple as that.

Also, I've had an ASUS BIOS on all three of my EVGA titans for well over a year now, with zero adverse effects or strangeness.

reference is reference.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *taking the time to rewrite a BIOS via hex > KBT. It's really as simple as that.*
> 
> Also, I've had an ASUS BIOS on all three of my EVGA titans for well over a year now, with zero adverse effects or strangeness.
> 
> reference is reference.


Not counting the bios splicing (cuts from one bios and stitched to another only with HEX...), Fan type identification algorithm with fan and temperature trigger points (No can do with KBT...







)
P-State enabling/disabling for power DICE/LN2 bios...
I will just leave you a quote from an answer i gave to a guy once:
Quote:


> "All our editing is done via HEX not KBT, you cannot edit several parts of the bios with KBT! We can change custom cards fan profile, fan rotation and temperature trigger points ( and there is 3 of them), can KBT do that? No of course not, ( KBT CAN edit the whole bios if the developer wishes so) the code that KBT changes is the reference fan profile, not the custom one! Just try to change any DCUII card or Gigabyte Windforce or MSI TwinFrozr fan values with KBT and see what i mean! Can it disable P-states? No? We can! Again with HEX... NOT KBT!
> There are 2 core clock domains in Kepler, how many do you see in KBT? Oh thats right... Few people know right?
> And by the way can you change also the bios name header too? Again.. No! Only with HEX!
> Well i could go on but i think i made my point! Aristotle was right after all: "Ignoratio elenchi" "


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Our bios has nothing special? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stenio... That's Brazilian right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tá nos chamando de loucos é?


yeah XD lol I don't mean it in a bad way but I think encourage all to have a look at the Bio's scrips on their own haha, sorry oh and thx for answering that horrible private message I sent you long ago. I was like a mad scientist during those days so I was misspelling entire sentences... rarely sleeping and instead getting energized with my test's, shocked to even get a reply from you XD after reading my terribly depressing question sent to you. Spelling is not my strong suit and this is no surprise to any







but yeah man I'm Brazilian and thats no excuse for my spelling because I been living in the U.S sense 7 yrs old. You and your brother speak portugesse??/ you by any chance have Brazilian roots?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yeah XD lol I don't mean it in a bad way but I think encourage all to have a look at the Bio's scrips on their own haha, sorry oh and thx for answering that horrible private message I sent you long ago. I was like a mad scientist during those days... rarely sleeping and instead getting energized with my test's, shocked to even get a reply from you XD after reading my terribly depressing question sent to you. Spelling is not my strong suit and this is no surprise to any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah man I'm Brazilian and thats no excuse for my spelling because I been living in the U.S sense 7 yrs old. You and your brother speak portugesse??/ you by any chance have Brazilian roots?


Yes we do!







And nothings wrong with your spelling, i just noticed your name is unusual and only found in Brazil, hence you had to have roots there!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nothings wrong with your spelling, i just noticed your name is unusual and only found in Brazil, hence you had to have roots there!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thats awesome! lol "nothing wrong with my spelling" well that's because you don't know how much time I spend editing everything. Years of competitive online gaming and many skipped classes in school is the result of my spelling habits







Hey man this pretty awesome to know you guys are Brazilians, I've noticed Brazilians are quiet the tweaker/modders! I know some crazy tweakers who live in Brazil and help me over here! given how expensive the toys we play with here is over there. Its impressive


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and kudos to @alancsalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like that ??


Yep. So many ppls don't notice that toolbar....


----------



## skupples

@alancsalt

it's almost easier to just type in the

Code:



Code:


[@] [/@]

then deal with the some what laggy interface. that is, if you can spell the person's name.


----------



## looniam

@skupples

yeah i guess that works also . .


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i suggest using the EZflash - read the text file with it and its a piece of cake.


Flashed the bios using Ezflash and it worked great, now I have a strange issue, after flashing the bios I was on the 1.2v limit so I did the 1.3v hack for after burner, before the hack GPU Z was reporting the correct voltage but after doing the hack bot after burner and EVGA PrecisionX 16 reporting a voltage and GPU Z is reporting 1.1500 v as you can see in the screenshot, now I don't know which one to trust and what cause3d this issue, did I do something wrong during the 1.3v hack?


----------



## looniam

did you re-install drivers?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> taking the time to rewrite a BIOS via hex > KBT. It's really as simple as that.
> 
> Also, I've had an ASUS BIOS on all three of my EVGA titans for well over a year now, with zero adverse effects or strangeness.
> 
> reference is reference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *taking the time to rewrite a BIOS via hex > KBT. It's really as simple as that.*
> 
> Also, I've had an ASUS BIOS on all three of my EVGA titans for well over a year now, with zero adverse effects or strangeness.
> 
> reference is reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Not counting the bios splicing (cuts from one bios and stitched to another only with HEX...), Fan type identification algorithm with fan and temperature trigger points (No can do with KBT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> P-State enabling/disabling for power DICE/LN2 bios...
> I will just leave you a quote from an answer i gave to a guy once:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "All our editing is done via HEX not KBT, you cannot edit several parts of the bios with KBT! We can change custom cards fan profile, fan rotation and temperature trigger points ( and there is 3 of them), can KBT do that? No of course not, ( KBT CAN edit the whole bios if the developer wishes so) the code that KBT changes is the reference fan profile, not the custom one! Just try to change any DCUII card or Gigabyte Windforce or MSI TwinFrozr fan values with KBT and see what i mean! Can it disable P-states? No? We can! Again with HEX... NOT KBT!
> There are 2 core clock domains in Kepler, how many do you see in KBT? Oh thats right... Few people know right?
> And by the way can you change also the bios name header too? Again.. No! Only with HEX!
> Well i could go on but i think i made my point! Aristotle was right after all: "Ignoratio elenchi" "
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I agree with this completely but it should be stated that not just anyone should jump in and use hex. you have t know what you are doing and what you are looking for and Occam there's not that many people as good as you so KBT is a safer way to get a nice boost and its never better than the hex method but its also not as deadly. BTW welcome back.


----------



## fa5terba11

I am really excited about breaking 5000 in Valley! Newest afterburner, softmod, llc mod (my gpu was showing voltage about 15mv under where I tried to set it at), latest Nvidia drivers - I feel like this card could do better because my temps are staying super low, but I can't get the overvolt mod to work with Afterburner 4.1. Anyways here is the score:



Thanks for helping me get the most out of my card!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Flashed the bios using Ezflash and it worked great, now I have a strange issue, after flashing the bios I was on the 1.2v limit so I did the 1.3v hack for after burner, before the hack GPU Z was reporting the correct voltage but after doing the hack bot after burner and EVGA PrecisionX 16 reporting a voltage and GPU Z is reporting 1.1500 v as you can see in the screenshot, now I don't know which one to trust and what cause3d this issue, did I do something wrong during the 1.3v hack?


A.)

you NEED to move to MSI-AB for the hack to function properly

b.)

re-install your drivers.

GPU-Z will NOT report correct volts after properly implementing the C2 commands, but you NEED to use MSI-AB for it to function properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> I am really excited about breaking 5000 in Heaven! Newest afterburner, softmod, llc mod (my gpu was showing voltage about 15mv under where I tried to set it at), latest Nvidia drivers - I feel like this card could do better because my temps are staying super low, but I can't get the overvolt mod to work with Afterburner 4.1. Anyways here is the score:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping me get the most out of my card!


you're better off applying more voltage than using the basic LLC mod.

OR, use minimal LLC mod ~49%.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> Flashed the bios using Ezflash and it worked great, now I have a strange issue, after flashing the bios I was on the 1.2v limit so I did the 1.3v hack for after burner, before the hack GPU Z was reporting the correct voltage but after doing the hack bot after burner and EVGA PrecisionX 16 reporting a voltage and GPU Z is reporting 1.1500 v as you can see in the screenshot, now I don't know which one to trust and what cause3d this issue, did I do something wrong during the 1.3v hack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.)
> 
> you NEED to move to MSI-AB for the hack to function properly
> 
> b.)
> 
> re-install your drivers.
> 
> GPU-Z will NOT report correct volts after properly implementing the C2 commands, but you NEED to use MSI-AB for it to function properly.
Click to expand...

if he has a evga 780 then he should be able to use 1.3v overvolt under overvoltage.


----------



## fa5terba11

What is this minimal llc mod? I am intrigued - how do I do it. Also my card is already set at 1.3v but as I understand it I could set the voltage higher, but I just don't know how.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if he has a evga 780 then he should be able to use 1.3v overvolt under overvoltage.


when did EVGA add that? Haven't been paying attention. He made it sound like he had ran the cmd lines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> What is this minimal llc mod? I am intrigued - how do I do it. Also my card is already set at 1.3v but as I understand it I could set the voltage higher, but I just don't know how.


your'e honestly better off just applying more voltage to compensate for droop.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if he has a evga 780 then he should be able to use 1.3v overvolt under overvoltage.
> 
> 
> 
> when did EVGA add that? Haven't been paying attention. He made it sound like he had ran the cmd lines.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> What is this minimal llc mod? I am intrigued - how do I do it. Also my card is already set at 1.3v but as I understand it I could set the voltage higher, but I just don't know how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your'e honestly better off just applying more voltage to compensate for droop.
Click to expand...

when they cam with px16. I use it to get me up to 1.46v though however i have the bios clocks set to 1320Mhz for expectations of 1.36v for when PX has those days when it goes on vacation. The PX profile i made has the clocks at 1488MHz with 1.3v set and it will auto apply the overvolt. still a buggy software but px always has worked for me and i always liked it better than afterburner(even though afterburner is better at a lot of the functions currently.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I agree with this completely but it should be stated that *not just anyone should jump in and use hex*. you have t know what you are doing and what you are looking for and Occam there's not that many people as good as you so *KBT is a safer way to get a nice boost and its never better than the hex method but its also not as deadly*. BTW welcome back.


That is not the question at hand my post was addressing, its not easy to use HEX and KBT can be as deadly too given the right circumstances, the thing is, most people are eager to do things and crave for quick results but don't want to do the learning curve (takes time), then just go for others "hear say" and in a couple of days, that's it, already are masters of the universe!








But as i said there was another line going on between Skupples and me in the post!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> did you re-install drivers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> A.)
> 
> you NEED to move to MSI-AB for the hack to function properly
> 
> b.)
> 
> re-install your drivers.
> 
> GPU-Z will NOT report correct volts after properly implementing the C2 commands, but you NEED to use MSI-AB for it to function properly.
> you're better off applying more voltage than using the basic LLC mod.
> 
> OR, use minimal LLC mod ~49%.


I did reinstall the drivers and same issue is occurring, if I left AB voltage on auto, it's 1.2120 but as soon as I change it to 1.250 it reverts back to 1.1500 in GUP Z and now it's stuck on 12120 as you can see, I'm using AB latest version with the latest Nvidia drivers, still don't know whats going on here? I followed the 1.3v guide correctly


----------



## normahl

i flashed my palit gtx 780 super jetstream with the v4 bios, but my fan speed is still at 48% (about 1100rpm)

my old bios was a 80.80.21.00.58
now for sure its the 80.80.21.00.25

did i made something wrong?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> I did reinstall the drivers and same issue is occurring, if I left AB voltage on auto, it's 1.2120 but as soon as I change it to 1.250 it reverts back to 1.1500 in GUP Z and now it's stuck on 12120 as you can see, I'm using AB latest version with the latest Nvidia drivers, still don't know whats going on here? I followed the 1.3v guide correctly


GPUz is not coded to "see" voltages above 1,212V as it gets its feed of the drivers, only AB (and now PX too) can report voltages above 1,212V because they have direct hardware access to the voltage controller more precisely to the monitoring chip INA3221 !



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GPUz is not coded to "see" voltages above 1,212V as it gets its feed of the drivers, only AB (and now PX too) can report voltages above 1,212V because they have direct hardware access to the voltage controller more precisely to the monitoring chip INA3221 !
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I checked the AB GPU voltage and it's exactly as you said, it reads it just fine without any issues unlike GPU Z which I did suspect something like what you mentioned.
as you can see in the screenshot the voltage is above 1.212V, thanks for you help


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by skupples View Post
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by djthrottleboi View Post
> 
> if he has a evga 780 then he should be able to use 1.3v overvolt under overvoltage.
> 
> when did EVGA add that? Haven't been paying attention. He made it sound like he had ran the cmd lines.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by fa5terba11 View Post
> 
> What is this minimal llc mod? I am intrigued - how do I do it. Also my card is already set at 1.3v but as I understand it I could set the voltage higher, but I just don't know how.
> 
> your'e honestly better off just applying more voltage to compensate for droop.


I wasn't aware that evga had added that either. In any case I did run the cmd lines for afterburner and that got it unlocked to 1.3v, but I am stuck there. I applied the llc mod because although I had the volts set to 1.3 in afterburner - the program was telling me the voltage was 1285 and after the mod it shows 1294mv.

@djthrottleboi Are you saying I can push the voltages higher than that using PX16? I assume that means precision X 16 (sorry just making sure). If so how?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I agree with this completely but it should be stated that *not just anyone should jump in and use hex*. you have t know what you are doing and what you are looking for and Occam there's not that many people as good as you so *KBT is a safer way to get a nice boost and its never better than the hex method but its also not as deadly*. BTW welcome back.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the question at hand my post was addressing, its not easy to use HEX and KBT can be as deadly too given the right circumstances, the thing is, most people are eager to do things and crave for quick results but don't want to do the learning curve (takes time), then just go for others "hear say" and in a couple of days, that's it, already are masters of the universe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as i said there was another line going on between Skupples and me in the post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I am trying to learn hex though. however its hard. Like really hard. I will not be touching a bios with it for quite some time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by skupples View Post
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by djthrottleboi View Post
> 
> if he has a evga 780 then he should be able to use 1.3v overvolt under overvoltage.
> 
> when did EVGA add that? Haven't been paying attention. He made it sound like he had ran the cmd lines.
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by fa5terba11 View Post
> 
> What is this minimal llc mod? I am intrigued - how do I do it. Also my card is already set at 1.3v but as I understand it I could set the voltage higher, but I just don't know how.
> 
> your'e honestly better off just applying more voltage to compensate for droop.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that evga had added that either. In any case I did run the cmd lines for afterburner and that got it unlocked to 1.3v, but I am stuck there. I applied the llc mod because although I had the volts set to 1.3 in afterburner - the program was telling me the voltage was 1285 and after the mod it shows 1294mv.
> 
> @djthrottleboi Are you saying I can push the voltages higher than that using PX16? I assume that means precision X 16 (sorry just making sure). If so how?
Click to expand...

there should be a overvoltage setting next to the voltage slider.


----------



## fa5terba11

Do I need to uninstall afterburner in order for precision x to function properly? I want to try it out and see what I can get. Without afterburner will I lose the softmod to 1.3v or will that even matter?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Do I need to uninstall afterburner in order for precision x to function properly? I want to try it out and see what I can get. Without afterburner will I lose the softmod to 1.3v or will that even matter?


yes you need to uninstall afterburner however during the uninstall it will ask you if you want to keep your user files and you do want to keep them so be sure to select the correct answer to keep them. that way you can reinstall and still have to modded profile that will be the core of the softmod.


----------



## fa5terba11

Is there a similar softmod with PX16 or does it come with the ability to set voltage higher than 1.3?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Is there a similar softmod with PX16 or does it come with the ability to set voltage higher than 1.3?


it only allows the overvolt to 1.3v. thats it.


----------



## fa5terba11

So how do I go beyond that? You mentioned getting volts of 1.4 or higher. Is there a way?
Quote:


> *I use it to get me up to 1.46v* though however i have the bios clocks set to 1320Mhz for expectations of 1.36v for when PX has those days when it goes on vacation.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> So how do I go beyond that? You mentioned getting volts of 1.4 or higher. Is there a way?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *I use it to get me up to 1.46v* though however i have the bios clocks set to 1320Mhz for expectations of 1.36v for when PX has those days when it goes on vacation.
Click to expand...

Look at my card then google it. This card can do 1.36v on its own without software as it has 2 switches that it would seem the card doesn't even know it has. both switches enabled add around 0.148v and when i set 1.3v in PX this is added to that voltage however the amount the switches add also seem to vary as when running in PX at 1.3v i get 1.46v on DMM and when running at 1.212v which is my bios default without any software i sit at 1.36 in the DMM


----------



## fa5terba11

So then how does one go about finding out if his card has switches to activate?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> So then how does one go about finding out if his card has switches to activate?


easy. Is your card a asus strix or a EVGA K|NGP|N? If its not either then it doesn't have the switches or switch. you will need the afterburner mod to go above 1.3v.

these cards are the only 2 currently with the switch/es:
MATRIX
http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/ROG_MATRIXGTX780TIP3GD5/

K|NGP|N
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487037
http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59516


----------



## fa5terba11

well that clears my confusion. I do not have either one of those cards. I can't get the mod to work with the newest version of afterburner. AB19hackv5 is the most up to date version of the mod I can find and it doesn't seem to work with Afterburner 4.1. I also tried rbby's, but it didn't work either.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> well that clears my confusion. I do not have either one of those cards. I can't get the mod to work with the newest version of afterburner. AB19hackv5 is the most up to date version of the mod I can find and it doesn't seem to work with Afterburner 4.1. I also tried rbby's, but it didn't work either.


What card do you have? Exact model please

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fa5terba11

evga gtx 780 sc - the product number is 03g-p4-2783-kr


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> evga gtx 780 sc - the product number is 03g-p4-2783-kr


Occam willl definitely get you up and running.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Occam willl definitely get you up and running.


thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> thanks


Did you follow my guide to the letter and still you cant enable 1,300V in Afterburner? Is this the case?


----------



## motazsayed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GPUz is not coded to "see" voltages above 1,212V as it gets its feed of the drivers, only AB (and now PX too) can report voltages above 1,212V because they have direct hardware access to the voltage controller more precisely to the monitoring chip INA3221 !
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I overclocked the card using AB and HOLY CRAP this card overclocks like crazy, I'm still on air as I'm waiting for my EK Water Block and I was able to squeeze the clock to 1300MHz and the memory to 3200MHz as you can see below that my voltage was 1.288v, my question is do I need to dial it down till I'm on water and my temps are between 70 and 72 cause I have the fan set to max as I don't mind the noise, is the temps okay for now as you mentioned in the guide that not to let to 80 and what do you think of this overclock ?


EDIT:

I had to dial it down to1290MHz and the memory to 3190MHz because the heat from the card was unholy and I didn't wanna burn the room and it crashed after a 30min Heaven, so I tested this one for an hour with Heaven and it's rock solid, temps are between 66-69 and voltage is 1.275v so I guess I'm at the max here on air, what do you think of this overclock? is it a good overclock on air and do you think with the card on water I will be able to push it more? also last thing what is the max voltage I can do on water I'm not speaking safe like 1.3v but the max but alos not burn the card here


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you follow my guide to the letter and still you cant enable 1,300V in Afterburner? Is this the case?


Yes I did and I have enabled 1,300V in Afterburner and that works great. I can't go beyond 1,300V though because I can't get the voltage/llc mod tool to work with the latest version of afterburner. I do everything it says to do, I change a setting and then change it back, and hit apply but the voltage stays the same. I really think this card could handle at least 1350V because my temps are low enough.


----------



## looniam

hey kids. don't be screwing around too much with ~1.3 volts until you get underwater.









keep it _BELOW_ 1.225 on air . . . 









edit:

core temp does NOT equal vrm temp


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motazsayed*
> 
> I overclocked the card using AB and HOLY CRAP this card overclocks like crazy, I'm still on air as I'm waiting for my EK Water Block and I was able to squeeze the clock to 1300MHz and the memory to 3200MHz as you can see below that my voltage was 1.288v, my question is do I need to dial it down till I'm on water and my temps are between 70 and 72 cause I have the fan set to max as I don't mind the noise, is the temps okay for now as you mentioned in the guide that not to let to 80 and what do you think of this overclock ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I had to dial it down to1290MHz and the memory to 3190MHz because the heat from the card was unholy and I didn't wanna burn the room and it crashed after a 30min Heaven, so I tested this one for an hour with Heaven and it's rock solid, temps are between 66-69 and voltage is 1.275v so I guess I'm at the max here on air, what do you think of this overclock? is it a good overclock on air and do you think with the card on water I will be able to push it more? also last thing what is the max voltage I can do on water I'm not speaking safe like 1.3v but the max but alos not burn the card here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Yes I did and I have enabled 1,300V in Afterburner and that works great. I can't go beyond 1,300V though because I can't get the voltage/llc mod tool to work with the latest version of afterburner. I do everything it says to do, I change a setting and then change it back, and hit apply but the voltage stays the same. I really think this card could handle at least 1350V because my temps are low enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hey kids. don't be screwing around too much with ~1.3 volts until you get underwater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it _BELOW_ 1.225 on air . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> core temp does NOT equal vrm temp


You guys listen to Looniam; On air with high voltage you get excess temperatures on the VRM's (Voltage Regulation Modules) and do not know about it because your card do not have VRM temperature sensors!

Read my articles:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Yes I did and I have enabled 1,300V in Afterburner and that works great. I can't go beyond 1,300V though because I can't get the voltage/llc mod tool to work with the latest version of afterburner. I do everything it says to do, I change a setting and then change it back, and hit apply but the voltage stays the same. I really think this card could handle at least 1350V because my temps are low enough.


Now, if you are on water you just need to make a batch file (copy the commands to a .txt file then rename it to .bat) with these commands:

For 1 card:

Code:



Code:


echo off
START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
EXIT

SLI:

Code:



Code:


echo off
START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
EXIT

Replace XX with appropriate values from the chart below:

Code:



Code:


1.34v=2c
1.35v=2b
1.38v=26
1.40v=23
1.413v=21
1.42v=1f
1.438v=1D
1.444V=1C
1.456v=1a
1.475v=15
1.48v=14
1.50v=11

Remember that i am not responsible for any damage made to your cards with these commands!


----------



## fa5terba11

ok so If I'm not having any frame rate stutters or drops then I probably don't need to mess with the pt slider? I did flash the bios with the bios y'all provided for my particular card and the card is underwater.

My temps are really good even after gaming for a few hours or benchmarking staying at ~55 degrees even on 1.3v (at least I think this is pretty good). I just wanted to see if I could get higher clocks, but for that I need more volts right?

Currently the card is at 1250ghz core clock and 3200 memory clock on 1.3v.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Now, if you are on water you just need to make a batch file (copy the commands to a .txt file then rename it to .bat) with these commands:
> 
> For 1 card:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT
> 
> SLI:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT
> 
> Replace XX with appropriate values from the chart below:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1.34v=2c
> 1.35v=2b
> 1.38v=26
> 1.40v=23
> 1.413v=21
> 1.42v=1f
> 1.438v=1D
> 1.444V=1C
> 1.456v=1a
> 1.475v=15
> 1.48v=14
> 1.50v=11
> 
> Remember that i am not responsible for any damage made to your cards with these commands!


To put in these codes is it a similar process as the softmod to 1.3v? Do I go to c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner in the directory and shift + right click to open the command prompt here and then type in the code?

I'm sorry I'm not sure how to make a batch file.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> To put in these codes is it a similar process as the softmod to 1.3v? Do I go to c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner in the directory and shift + right click to open the command prompt here and then type in the code?
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not sure how to make a batch file.


Just explained on the begining of my earlier post: copy the commands to a text file and rename it to .bat!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just explained on the begining of my earlier post: copy the commands to a text file and rename it to .bat!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for your patience and help and I know it's obnoxious, but I may require baby steps here. After I create the .txt file (in notepad right) and rename it to .bat where do I save that file to? Do I save it first to desktop then drag it somewhere?


----------



## fa5terba11

Disregard last question I think I got it now - but just to make sure I create the batch file in notepad using the code you listed for the specific voltage I want making sure to save it as whatever.bat and then just double click the file I created to run it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Disregard last question I think I got it now - but just to make sure I create the batch file in notepad using the code you listed for the specific voltage I want making sure to save it as whatever.bat and then just double click the file I created to run it?


Yes!








Every time you want to change the voltage, right click and click edit on the drop down menu and the file will open like a text file.

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you want to change the voltage, right click and click edit on the drop down menu and the file will open like a text file.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I will give this a try when I get home. Thanks for all your help can't wait to try it out and post results.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Saw this when I googled about flashing my vid card BIOS, i have done it before but its been so long had to refresh.. Then i got in to the reading of this very interesting and informative thread.. Who wouldn't get caught up right?

Anyway got 2 780s ASUS DirectCU II OC flavors..


As you can see Ive got 2 different revisions of the chip and 2 different types of Vram.. I do vaguely remember seeing something in reference to the other type of memory overclocking way better.. Ill assume its the samsung and not the hynix, have done no research on that.. Of coarse the BIOS's don't match either.. So I will flash the newer BIOS on to the older card.. I do run the card overclocked at 1250 boost maxxed voltage.. Dont know about tweaking it because i really have no more head room as far as cooling at this point, but i do want to test out skys BIOS if i ever get them under water..

Great thread thanks


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> Saw this when I googled about flashing my vid card BIOS, i have done it before but its been so long had to refresh.. Then i got in to the reading of this very interesting and informative thread.. Who wouldn't get caught up right?
> 
> Anyway got 2 780s ASUS DirectCU II OC flavors..
> 
> 
> As you can see Ive got 2 different revisions of the chip and 2 different types of Vram.. I do vaguely remember seeing something in reference to the other type of memory overclocking way better.. Ill assume its the samsung and not the hynix, have done no research on that.. Of coarse the BIOS's don't match either.. So I will flash the newer BIOS on to the older card.. I do run the card overclocked at 1250 boost maxxed voltage.. Dont know about tweaking it because i really have no more head room as far as cooling at this point, but i do want to test out skys BIOS if i ever get them under water..
> 
> Great thread thanks


I think this is a read error from gpu -z nvidia inspector at the right rev appears
I've even included and the error is also there And at the vram is with me still Hynix since as before


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Yes I did and I have enabled 1,300V in Afterburner and that works great. I can't go beyond 1,300V though because I can't get the voltage/llc mod tool to work with the latest version of afterburner. I do everything it says to do, I change a setting and then change it back, and hit apply but the voltage stays the same. I really think this card could handle at least 1350V because my temps are low enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you are on water you just need to make a batch file (copy the commands to a .txt file then rename it to .bat) with these commands:
> 
> For 1 card:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT
> 
> SLI:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT
> 
> Replace XX with appropriate values from the chart below:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1.34v=2c
> 1.35v=2b
> 1.38v=26
> 1.40v=23
> 1.413v=21
> 1.42v=1f
> 1.438v=1D
> 1.444V=1C
> 1.456v=1a
> 1.475v=15
> 1.48v=14
> 1.50v=11
> 
> Remember that i am not responsible for any damage made to your cards with these commands!
Click to expand...

When I apply these mods the overclock doesnt seem to kick in when I am benchmarking & also wont save in AB.


----------



## fa5terba11

I've just started to try out the codes in a batch file and as far as I can tell they are working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> When I apply these mods the overclock doesnt seem to kick in when I am benchmarking & also wont save in AB.


Have you looked to see if your monitors in AB show the correct voltage? If the voltage is correct then something else may be kicking out the overclock. I've noticed that this happens to me on occasion, but I'm not sure why? Could this be throttling? I really don't know - I just know the monitors will show that the card hits it's power limit percentage for a bit and with that the correct core clock as well and then all of the sudden it backs off never to return to that core clock. There's no artifacting or crashing however and it will run the rest of the benchmark just fine but give a cruddy score.


----------



## SgtRotty

Bump your power target a little higher


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started to try out the codes in a batch file and as far as I can tell they are working.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> When I apply these mods the overclock doesnt seem to kick in when I am benchmarking & also wont save in AB.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked to see if your monitors in AB show the correct voltage? If the voltage is correct then something else may be kicking out the overclock. I've noticed that this happens to me on occasion, but I'm not sure why? Could this be throttling? I really don't know - I just know the monitors will show that the card hits it's power limit percentage for a bit and with that the correct core clock as well and then all of the sudden it backs off never to return to that core clock. There's no artifacting or crashing however and it will run the rest of the benchmark just fine but give a cruddy score.
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what its doing, guess the card doesn't like high voltage.
If I use GPUZ renderer it shows constant max clock, but benchmarks it is terrible.

I use hwinfo to check the voltage, always gives me the correct details.

Shame because I had it running at 1350+ with 1.4v lol


----------



## fa5terba11

This isn't bad at all for a single GTX 780 thanks Occamrazor!


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Now, if you are on water you just need to make a batch file (copy the commands to a .txt file then rename it to .bat) with these commands:
> 
> For 1 card:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT
> 
> SLI:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,XX /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT
> 
> Replace XX with appropriate values from the chart below:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1.34v=2c
> 1.35v=2b
> 1.38v=26
> 1.40v=23
> 1.413v=21
> 1.42v=1f
> 1.438v=1D
> 1.444V=1C
> 1.456v=1a
> 1.475v=15
> 1.48v=14
> 1.50v=11
> 
> Remember that i am not responsible for any damage made to your cards with these commands!


does that even at the Asus Gtx 780 DCII OC cards or how are you because with sli then


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> does that even at the Asus Gtx 780 DCII OC cards or how are you because with sli then


No, this is for vanilla Titan/780 with the voltage controller NCP4206, the DCUII has the ASP1212 that is a rebranded chip that normally is the CHL8318
I made a guide for the DCUII 780/780Ti with the CHL8313 to 1,300V (but not beyond): http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20600_100#post_22687913
Quote:


> "*For those who want to try it* *AT YOUR OWN RISK*
> 
> *VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*
> 
> Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h*
> 
> Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!"


*Try 46h if 44h does not work, only applies for DCUII cards with CHL8318 voltage controller

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Crash-Over

I've already tried then I think about the hardware mod . at 1202 mhz is the circuit is the same as with your bios rev 4.Only the vram doing there problems


----------



## fa5terba11

Did this run this morning! There was some artifacting on runs 17/18 and 18/18, but the rest of the time the picture looked great. My ambient temps in the morning are pretty cold so I think that helped.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> 
> 
> Did this run this morning! There was some artifacting on runs 17/18 and 18/18, but the rest of the time the picture looked great. My ambient temps in the morning are pretty cold so I think that helped.


Careful with that voltage as it *allows* (does not set the power draw, just allows it if the card needs it) for huge power draw:
Quote:


> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) <=> 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W


Valley loves memory OC much more than core!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> 
> 
> Did this run this morning! There was some artifacting on runs 17/18 and 18/18, but the rest of the time the picture looked great. My ambient temps in the morning are pretty cold so I think that helped.


What is it saying in GPUZ core sensor when you are running that benchmark, coz that score doesnt look right for 1400mhz.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Careful with that voltage as it *allows* (does not set the power draw, just allows it if the card needs it) for huge power draw:
> Valley loves memory OC much more than core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Umm no wonder my 750 watt psu (xfx xtr) was screaming! Loudest I have ever heard the fan of that PSU be before.

I probably won't do a run like that again.

Is there anything wrong with backing off the voltage and the core clock and going for a memory clock above 7000mhz? I just see everyone stop there. Is there a reason? My card appears to be stable at 1300mv and 1200mhz core clock w/ memory at 7000mhz. So I think it can clock the memory higher. Is there any danger to overclocking the memory if temps remain good?


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> What is it saying in GPUZ core sensor when you are running that benchmark, coz that score doesnt look right for 1400mhz.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


It says 1400mhz. I don't know much about anything but I think for extreme hd setting in valley on a single gtx 780 that is a decent score - could be wrong and please correct if I am.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Umm no wonder my 750 watt psu (xfx xtr) was screaming! Loudest I have ever heard the fan of that PSU be before.
> I probably won't do a run like that again.
> Is there anything wrong with backing off the voltage and the core clock and going for a memory clock above 7000mhz? I just see everyone stop there. Is there a reason? My card appears to be stable at 1300mv and 1200mhz core clock w/ memory at 7000mhz. So I think it can clock the memory higher. Is there any danger to overclocking the memory if temps remain good?


As you cant control memory voltage you are stuck with what the card has by default but you might have a good margin of OC, depending on your memory brand and controller, your card should see average with 250mhz higher memory and less 150mhz core about the same score in Valley!
Any doubt about GDDR5 "real" values check my article:
Quote:


> "Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 2000MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clock cycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "data rate" or "effective clock rate" of the memory which is actually 4x the real clock speed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clock rate which is odd because there is nothing on your video card that runs at that speed.
> 
> To clear the confusion somewhat:
> 
> If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 2000MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value. (GPUz reading)
> If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value (AB/PrecisionX reading)
> If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.
> These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the data rate (also called effective memory clock)"


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As you cant control memory voltage you are stuck with what the card has by default but you might have a good margin of OC, depending on your memory brand and controller, your card should see average with 250mhz higher memory and less 150mhz core about the same score in Valley!
> Any doubt about GDDR5 "real" values check my article:
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Please explain "you can't control memory voltage". I could swear that I could not get to 7000mhz data rate before upping voltage and power limit%, but now my card does it just fine. What am I missing?


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> What is it saying in GPUZ core sensor when you are running that benchmark, coz that score doesnt look right for 1400mhz.
> 
> Or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> It says 1400mhz. I don't know much about anything but I think for extreme hd setting in valley on a single gtx 780 that is a decent score - could be wrong and please correct if I am.
Click to expand...

I thought it was heaven









Ive shamed myself enough for one year..


----------



## Ex0duS5150

I was wondering if someone could direct me to the right answer here.. Im getting a "*WARNING: Firmware image Board ID dose not match adapter Board ID . ERROR: Board ID mismatch*" Im a doing something wrong?



I want to flash the older card with the newer cards BIOS but im getting this error.. Is this because I should not flash it? Ive tried all the override commands I could find and it tells me the same thing every time.. I notice revision difference and memory is from different manufactures but the clocks are the same..

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated..

EDIT: now im getting ****WARNING: Overriding the board ID can be very dangerous.**** so its working but my question now is, should I flash?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Please explain "you can't control memory voltage". I could swear that I could not get to 7000mhz data rate before upping voltage and power limit%, but now my card does it just fine. What am I missing?


You have 2 voltage controllers in your card,


One NPC4206 for the core (controls 6-phases)


and the 81172GCYT for the memory (controls 2-phases)

The 81172GCYT has no access from software, so, it cannot be controlled.









So, that leaves you (and everybody) with luck of the draw in mem OC! Just lower the core clock a bit and up the memory, for benches it should provide you some nice numbers, for gaming close to none!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could direct me to the right answer here.. Im getting a "*WARNING: Firmware image Board ID dose not match adapter Board ID . ERROR: Board ID mismatch*" Im a doing something wrong?
> 
> I want to flash the older card with the newer cards BIOS but im getting this error.. Is this because I should not flash it? Ive tried all the override commands I could find and it tells me the same thing every time.. I notice revision difference and memory is from different manufactures but the clocks are the same..
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated..
> EDIT: now im getting ****WARNING: Overriding the board ID can be very dangerous.**** so its working but my question now is, should I flash?


I dont know what you are doing but remember that cards with REV B1 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios CAN ONLY be flashed with similar 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios! REV A1 cards with older 80.xx.36/.37/.3A bios can only be flashed again with similar bios not with 80.80 bios!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could direct me to the right answer here.. Im getting a "*WARNING: Firmware image Board ID dose not match adapter Board ID . ERROR: Board ID mismatch*" Im a doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to flash the older card with the newer cards BIOS but im getting this error.. Is this because I should not flash it? Ive tried all the override commands I could find and it tells me the same thing every time.. I notice revision difference and memory is from different manufactures but the clocks are the same..
> 
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated..
> 
> EDIT: now im getting ****WARNING: Overriding the board ID can be very dangerous.**** so its working but my question now is, should I flash?


Remember also that you cant (remotely possible) brick a card with flashing, if you happen to have any problem do this:

Quote:


> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## looniam




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*












All the best to you my Friend! I wish you and your Family the best possible 2015!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you my Friend! I wish you and your Family the best possible 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


thank you and the same well wishes to you and your's!









and to the others here on OCN -esp those with a GK110!


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> REV A1 cards with older 80.xx.36/.37/.3A bios can only be flashed again with similar bios not with 80.80 bios!


Ok that answers that then.. I wont flash the older card with the newer bios because of A1 revision..
Quote:


> I dont know what you are doing


I bought a 780 ASUS CU II oc card a few years ago, then this year got another one for christmas.. I wanted both cards to have the same BIOS because it seems the newer card clocks better.. I see now that this is not going to be possible because of the older cards revision. Im not really going for more OC because im already at maxx with temps and fan speeds 100%. Just thought the newer BIOS on the newer 780 was more efficient..

Thanks you so much for your reply's OccamRazor.. Happy new years eve Overclock.net..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> Ok that answers that then.. I wont flash the older card with the newer bios because of A1 revision..
> I bought a 780 ASUS CU II oc card a few years ago, then this year got another one for christmas.. I wanted both cards to have the same BIOS because it seems the newer card clocks better.. I see now that this is not going to be possible because of the older cards revision. Im not really going for more OC because im already at maxx with temps and fan speeds 100%. Just thought the newer BIOS on the newer 780 was more efficient..
> 
> Thanks you so much for your reply's OccamRazor.. Happy new years eve Overclock.net..


Same to you buddy! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## fa5terba11

Yeah Happy New Year's everybody! May all your new resolutions come to fruition!


----------



## lexlutha111384

My NYR, work up the nerve to liquid cool my rig ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> My NYR, work up the nerve to liquid cool my rig ?


throw ya rig in sig too. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> 
> 
> Did this run this morning! There was some artifacting on runs 17/18 and 18/18, but the rest of the time the picture looked great. My ambient temps in the morning are pretty cold so I think that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> What is it saying in GPUZ core sensor when you are running that benchmark, coz that score doesnt look right for 1400mhz.
> 
> Or am I missing something?
Click to expand...

Okay I was a little peeved yesterday thinking was Heaven, but still check my Valley score @ 1300mhz 1.3v

I do have my processor overclocked @ 4.8 but wouldn't make that much difference.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Okay I was a little peeved yesterday thinking was Heaven, but still check my Valley score @ 1300mhz 1.3v
> 
> I do have my processor overclocked @ 4.8 but wouldn't make that much difference.


A few things - my cpu is set to 4.2 ghz only. Also your settings are custom, change them to extreme hd and try it again.


----------



## Lab Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lab Rat*
> 
> Okay I was a little peeved yesterday thinking was Heaven, but still check my Valley score @ 1300mhz 1.3v
> 
> I do have my processor overclocked @ 4.8 but wouldn't make that much difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things - my cpu is set to 4.2 ghz only. Also your settings are custom, change them to extreme hd and try it again.
Click to expand...

Ah I see now, slight difference.


----------



## VoodooFarm

So jealous of all these benchmarks.

Ran this the other day, best OC I can get on stock bios.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Isn't 4.0 the newest version?


----------



## jleslie246

Im having problems with one of my 780's. It wont OC anymore. I took the water block off (that I installed 12 months ago) and discovered that the thermal paste did not spread 100%. There was a small corner that was bone dry. By small I am estimating about 20% of the surface area of the GPU. This particular car always ran 10 degrees over the second 780 but still no higher than 60C on water.. It OC and performed great above 1200MHz. Now I cant get past 1124MHz.

Today I put it back to stock: fan heatsink and original Bios. same thing. wont OC over 1124. Will EVGA waranty it if I send it to them?


----------



## Max Silver

I'm having issues with my gpus now. I have 2 asus gtx 780 DCUII cards. When I try to run games I either lock up the system, or in EA games I end up with a DXGI ERROR DEVICE REMOVED error message. Things were running ok before I did the "VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V". I didn't use the cards much with this installed, or ramp up the voltages at all as I started running into issues with Far Cry 4 being unable to load, possibly due to unrelated issues after a recent patch update. I uninstalled Msi Afterburner, however that did nothing to alleviate my issues.

I suspect that somehow the core clocks on my gpus have become messed up to where the driver software is crashing and creating tons of other errors since performing the soft mod. I have uninstalled and reinstalled various drivers, uninstalled/reinstalled msi afterburner and asus gpu tweak (I was using this previously for overclocking purposes). I will be installing windows 8 to see if that alleviates the issue, or at least narrows it down to an os/software issue or a hardware issue. Is there anything else I can try to alleviate this issue? I would like to continue using my windows 7 installation if at all possible. although I imagine upgrading to windows 8 wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Im having problems with one of my 780's. It wont OC anymore. I took the water block off (that I installed 12 months ago) and discovered that the thermal paste did not spread 100%. There was a small corner that was bone dry. By small I am estimating about 20% of the surface area of the GPU. This particular car always ran 10 degrees over the second 780 but still no higher than 60C on water.. It OC and performed great above 1200MHz. Now I cant get past 1124MHz.
> Today I put it back to stock: fan heatsink and original Bios. same thing. wont OC over 1124. Will EVGA waranty it if I send it to them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max Silver*
> 
> I'm having issues with my gpus now. I have 2 asus gtx 780 DCUII cards. When I try to run games I either lock up the system, or in EA games I end up with a DXGI ERROR DEVICE REMOVED error message. Things were running ok before I did the "VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V". I didn't use the cards much with this installed, or ramp up the voltages at all as I started running into issues with Far Cry 4 being unable to load, possibly due to unrelated issues after a recent patch update. I uninstalled Msi Afterburner, however that did nothing to alleviate my issues.
> 
> I suspect that somehow the core clocks on my gpus have become messed up to where the driver software is crashing and creating tons of other errors since performing the soft mod. I have uninstalled and reinstalled various drivers, uninstalled/reinstalled msi afterburner and asus gpu tweak (I was using this previously for overclocking purposes). I will be installing windows 8 to see if that alleviates the issue, or at least narrows it down to an os/software issue or a hardware issue. Is there anything else I can try to alleviate this issue? I would like to continue using my windows 7 installation if at all possible. although I imagine upgrading to windows 8 wouldn't be the end of the world.


Re-install OS, both of you, it should fix your issues; @jleslie246: Warranty does not cover 1124mhz OC over stock!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## jleslie246

Anyway to give it a 'warranty issue'









Just kidding (pm me though if you have something). I'm going to put it all back together with fresh thermal paste (Noctua) and clean my whole loop. Its been running for 14 months or so now. I will move this card to the bottom and the other card to the top. Might be able to get a little higher OC than 1124. We shall see. I am planning on moving DDR4 and whatever the latest nvidea cards are within a year or so anyway.


----------



## Albert1983

Hi!
I have power target reaches values 235 % even more.
What can i change in bios to exclude frequency drop?
How can i raise power target values ?


----------



## KingT

Did any of you guys have an issue with 347.09 driver, black screen at idle (desktop)?

It seems that this driver is kinda odd for me, I'm gonna try older ver. 344.75.

Also I had couple BSODs code 116 which seem to be graphic card related.

In gaming everything is great , never had a issue but in the last 10 days or so I had max 4 BSOD's and couple of Black screens all at idle while browsing web.

I can hear audio in the background, just picture freezes and then after 10 sec I get black screen and I have to hard reset system.

CHEERS..


----------



## VeerK

Strange question:

But does anyone have a set of screws for the reference blower style 780 they don't need? Specifically the 4 spring loaded screws that bind the GPU to the heat sink? I asked EVGA but apparently that was too tall of a request for them. I had an ACX cooler but I swapped it out for a reference cooler because of SLI temp issues, but the 4 spring loaded screws from the ACX version are too small


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _POSSIBLY_. if you are hitting 70% of your tdp (which for most skyn3t's bios is 330 watts) making that 330*.7= 231 watts per card.
> 
> and now that i am looking at what i am typing - ooops sorry i think i derped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 231 watts is low for a card and i can see it (the card) starving for power and crashing. so yeah i suggest looking at getting a bigger PSU and the EVGA is a great choice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: little thingy here
> 
> 
> 
> though you do NEED the power for the components what is also very important is the amount of ripple left over from converting AC to DC (that's where capacitors come in)
> 
> Reviews - Seasonic SS-1250XM2 1250W
> 
> 
> Reviews - EVGA Supernova P2 1200W
> 
> 
> both of those PSUs are very excellent falling well within specs and being desirable in their ripple suppression. though guess which one could very likely allow for pushing the limit a bit farther than the rest?


I ended up getting a Corsair AX1200 to go along with my Enthoo Luxe! I tried benching once again with the new PSU, however I'm still getting the same result where the power for both cards only hit about ~75% max power whilst I have it set to 116% in EVGA Precision. Am I doing something wrong here? No improvement in overclock unfortunately


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I ended up getting a Corsair AX1200 to go along with my Enthoo Luxe! I tried benching once again with the new PSU, however I'm still getting the same result where the power for both cards only hit about ~75% max power whilst I have it set to 116% in EVGA Precision. Am I doing something wrong here? No improvement in overclock unfortunately


AX1200 or AX1200i?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I ended up getting a Corsair AX1200 to go along with my Enthoo Luxe! I tried benching once again with the new PSU, however I'm still getting the same result where the power for both cards only hit about ~75% max power whilst I have it set to 116% in EVGA Precision. Am I doing something wrong here? No improvement in overclock unfortunately


Max power means it will use that much IF NECESSARY... Did you ever think whatever load your putting on it doesn't need full power draw?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I ended up getting a Corsair AX1200 to go along with my Enthoo Luxe! I tried benching once again with the new PSU, however I'm still getting the same result where the power for both cards only hit about ~75% max power whilst I have it set to 116% in EVGA Precision. Am I doing something wrong here? No improvement in overclock unfortunately


what voltage are you using?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> AX1200 or AX1200i?


AX1200 Gold
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Max power means it will use that much IF NECESSARY... Did you ever think whatever load your putting on it doesn't need full power draw?


Yeah, that's why I used Heaven Benchmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what voltage are you using?


Currently stable w/ 1.2v @ 1137mhz. I've tried 1150mhz @ 1.212v and no luck. I'm beginning to think that both my cards are just terrible overclockers.


----------



## looniam

i don't have my 780 anymore but it was a bit of a dog . . 1.25v for 1164 (or 1150 depending on the driver)

still, i was sure it would hit ~100% power benching mertoLL . . .but gaming would be a little harder.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> AX1200 Gold
> Yeah, that's why I used Heaven Benchmark.
> Currently stable w/ 1.2v @ 1137mhz. I've tried 1150mhz @ 1.212v and no luck. I'm beginning to think that both my cards are just terrible overclockers.


try firestrike extreme 4K preset, that should warm them up.

not hitting your max TDP slider setting is not a bad thing, and has no ill effect on performance.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> AX1200 Gold
> Yeah, that's why I used Heaven Benchmark.
> Currently stable w/ 1.2v @ 1137mhz. I've tried 1150mhz @ 1.212v and no luck. I'm beginning to think that both my cards are just terrible overclockers.


You need more voltage. I need 1.3v to break 1300mhz.You probably have asics with high leakage.. Which means you'd be good to add water cooling for max performance


----------



## skupples

1137 @ 1.2 is average, definitely not terrible, or golden.


----------



## brandotip

Btw who is ready for nvidia livestream in 15 mins?!


----------



## skupples

i'll be asleep in 15 minutes.


----------



## hht92

Hi guys i have 780 direct cu ii oc at 1200 MHz with boost 2.0 at stock volt (1.16) here is a pic of the gpuz,my question is can i go higher lets say 1250 with no mods or custom bios?(the oc is stable at least a month now







).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

hht92, go for 1250Mhz, why not?

Also get you memory up a bit from stock. Try +500 in the overclocking utility.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> hht92, go for 1250Mhz, why not?
> 
> Also get you memory up a bit from stock. Try +500 in the overclocking utility.


I will go for 1250 then









In the memory you mean +50 ? Man its not 980


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

+500 for 1752Mhz in gpuz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> I will go for 1250 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the memory you mean +50 ? Man its not 980


No, Mr MrTOOSHORT really meant +500!








Read my article about it:
Quote:


> "Generally speaking GDDR5 runs at a clock frequency of around 1000MHz up to around 1750MHz. GDDR5 is what we call "quad pumped" meaning that within one clockcycle it can do 4 data transfers. This creates a lot of confusion because sometimes graphics card specifications list what is called the "datarate" or "effective clockrate" of the memory which is actuall 4x the real clockspeed. To make matters worse, for whatever reason some vendors are listing double the clockrate which is odd because there is nothing on your videocard that runs at that speed.
> 
> To clear the confusion somewhat:
> 
> If the memory speed listed is between 1000MHz and 1750MHz what's listed is the real clockspeed, meaning that the datarate is 4x this value.
> If the memory speed listed is between 2000MHz and 3500MHz what's listed is meaningless but most likely the datarate is twice this value
> If the memory speed listed is 4000MHz and over what is listed is not the clockspeed but the datarate.
> These figures are valid for GDDR5 only so if the card uses another memory type than GDDR5 you cannot use this list. For the purposes of comparing it's easiest to determine the datarate (also called effective memory clock)"


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hht92

Guys you are right +500 and now its 1750 lol I did not notice that

Thank you







.

Btw i manage 1250 at core all good at Heaven Benchmark

64 fps

1615 score

I will try memory now.


----------



## hht92

Run it again all stable no artifacts or pixel dots 1250 core 1750 memory, 67 fps and 1687 score

I will try some gaming to see if its full stable now thanks guys.


----------



## SteezyTN

My 6GB 780's are so dang hot at 1.2v and 1202mhz. They are under water and stay below 50C, but the actual water temps in my loop can reach up to 43C


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My 6GB 780's are so dang hot at 1.2v and 1202mhz. They are under water and stay below 50C, but the actual water temps in my loop can reach up to 43C


needs more rads.

my water temps rarely breach 30c w/ 3x titans, 4930k, & mobo.

ofc, torchering it is a different story, but running games in surround isn't really heat torture, just stress torture.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> needs more rads.
> 
> my water temps rarely breach 30c w/ 3x titans, 4930k, & mobo.
> 
> ofc, torchering it is a different story, but running games in surround isn't really heat torture, just stress torture.


I have an RX360, RX240, and an EX240. That's 7 X 120mm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> My 6GB 780's are so dang hot at 1.2v and 1202mhz. They are under water and stay below 50C, but the actual water temps in my loop can reach up to 43C
> 
> 
> 
> needs more rads.
> 
> my water temps rarely breach 30c w/ 3x titans, 4930k, & mobo.
> 
> ofc, torchering it is a different story, but running games in surround isn't really heat torture, just stress torture.
Click to expand...

I want titans for the mem,ory performance so I can surround

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> needs more rads.
> 
> my water temps rarely breach 30c w/ 3x titans, 4930k, & mobo.
> 
> ofc, torchering it is a different story, but running games in surround isn't really heat torture, just stress torture.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an RX360, RX240, and an EX240. That's 7 X 120mm
Click to expand...

we have a similar rad setup though mine are ex360, ex240 ,ax240 i have another ex but just didn't put it in yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I want titans for the mem,ory performance so I can surround
> we have a similar rad setup though mine are ex360, ex240 ,ax240 i have another ex but just didn't put it in yet.


and I want games that don't require low settings for smooth surround (ala Far Cry 4) though it's surprising the minimal difference between medium & ULTRA in FC4. It's mostly LOD distance & distant texture density (basically lod as well!)


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I want titans for the mem,ory performance so I can surround


Very glad I stepped up through EVGA's program to get the 6GB models. Was lucky enough to get a second on eBay for $480 after shipping (that one overclocks better than my new one haha).

But with all these radiators, does that temperature sound about right? 40c is pretty dang hot, especially when my pump and things start to degrade around 50c to ~60c


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I want titans for the mem,ory performance so I can surround
> we have a similar rad setup though mine are ex360, ex240 ,ax240 i have another ex but just didn't put it in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> and I want games that don't require low settings for smooth surround (ala Far Cry 4) though it's surprising the minimal difference between medium & ULTRA in FC4. It's mostly LOD distance & distant texture density (basically lod as well!)
Click to expand...

ikr. though i cant say anything because thief in surround brought the kingpin down to 30 fps in high and even then it was choppy like 6 fps choppy


----------



## skupples

never tried with single GPU, but I do know forced triple buffering is a god send for anything on UE3, when it comes to SLi.

just not the NVCP triple buffering, as that's OGL only, because they're lazy.


----------



## brandotip

Started a new job and now I'm planning a new build which would mean replacing my single w/c 780... Would my card have any use being a non primary gpu, like physx card or something? I'm thinking about sli 980 hydro coppers whenever they get in stock.. or maybe waiting for gm200.. but now that's looking like 6 months out or so.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Started a new job and now I'm planning a new build which would mean replacing my single w/c 780... Would my card have any use being a non primary gpu, like physx card or something? I'm thinking about sli 980 hydro coppers whenever they get in stock.. or maybe waiting for gm200.. but now that's looking like 6 months out or so.


I understand the itch, but you aren't really missing much w/ the 9xx series.

I would personally find a second used EVGA 780, & put them under some extra rads, then crank the volts. I say EVGA, not because you already have one, but because they're the safest GPUs to buy, when shopping used.

780s @ 1300mhz + still roflstomp for gaming purposes. They might be slipping by a few FPS in benchmark threads, but when did that ever actually matter, unless you're mostly into benching.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> never tried with single GPU, but I do know forced triple buffering is a god send for anything on UE3, when it comes to SLi.
> 
> just not the NVCP triple buffering, as that's OGL only, because they're lazy.


i will try this when i get my psu


----------



## Crash-Over

Hey Guys this is the asus GTX 780 DCII OC graphics card x2 .I have since made some benchmarks so today and I must say that that can still keep up very well in terms of performance and both are under water


----------



## ice445

Can someone point me to the right direction as to how to make my own BIOS? Is KBT still used these days?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> Hey Guys this is the asus GTX 780 DCII OC graphics card x2 .I have since made some benchmarks so today and I must say that that can still keep up very well in terms of performance and both are under water
> 
> snip]


Are you using Windows 7?


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Are you using Windows 7?


yes


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> yes


You have a higher OC than me yet I still scored 17000 in fire strike. Its probably because you are using Win 7 whereas I use Win 8.1


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> You have a higher OC than me yet I still scored 17000 in fire strike. Its probably because you are using Win 7 whereas I use Win 8.1


There are lots of reasons you may have scored higher then him. His windows install maybe older would cause him a lower score, or he is getting artifacts that he may not notice but its artifacting through the bench that will really hurt his score. When I got into liquid nitrogen benching I thought cool I will be able to get super high scores because when I was on water I did good and always improving by tweaking for hours to increase scores. Which efficiency comes in and your rig may be more efficient in terms that yours is more finely tuned as your ram speed timings cpu, gpu etc have all been finely tuned where his is kind of set up increase voltage and clocks and go. Lots of different variables though but honestly in my test between wins 8 and 7 there about the same give or take 100 points but they should perform equally especially in that 3dmark bench.


----------



## Crash-Over

I 've even with win 8.1 points higher get from one another ssd has something to Tuen with the rtc timer for the win versions is also available at HWBOT in there somewhere


and even the corsair linkinfo what a utilization throughout the present setup was started only once very briefly


----------



## skupples

but why are you using furmark


----------



## Crash-Over

I found it now in the first moment best with Furmark


----------



## skupples

Furmark = epic waste of power AND time! Only good for testing TDP.


----------



## Crash-Over

in Germany someone has claimed that a 500 watt would be enough for my system and it would thus prove us that I 'm about to OC it is alleged pc freak . The other he is fully against corsair products in terms of power supplies maybe they have their front and cons but I own it for a year and to date it has not failed me engraving. What other power supplies have done before or during the second pc how many power supplies because I had already inside


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> in Germany someone has claimed that a 500 watt would be enough for my system and it would thus prove us that I 'm about to OC it is alleged pc freak . The other he is fully against corsair products in terms of power supplies maybe they have their front and cons but I own it for a year and to date it has not failed me engraving. What other power supplies have done before or during the second pc how many power supplies because I had already inside


i'm sure it's plausible, but you would have zero OC headroom. zero.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike203333*
> 
> and this nvflash .exe it tells me
> 
> nvdia firmware update utility version 5.190
> simplied version for oem only
> 
> and then it tells me enter to continue
> 
> it was supposed to show me the message for to update the driver
> 
> whats is happening ;;;
> 
> did i download another version of nvflash;;


you need to shift right click on the folder that contains NVflash.exe & select "run command line from here"


----------



## Pr0pheT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> in Germany someone has claimed that a 500 watt would be enough for my system and it would thus prove us that I 'm about to OC it is alleged pc freak . The other he is fully against corsair products in terms of power supplies maybe they *have their front and cons* but I own it for a year and to date *it has not failed me engraving*. *What other power supplies have done before or during the second pc how many power supplies because I had already inside*


Not sure what you used to translate, but that reads funny... Doesn't make much sense.

Wir koennen kein verstehen.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT*
> 
> Not sure what you used to translate, but that reads funny... Doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Wir koennen kein verstehen.


google translate has caused wars over less.


----------



## skupples

jut so y'all know, OCN is very strict about using non-english in your posts, if said post does not contain a translate function

I've literally been in fracted for saying no bueno (not good)


----------



## fa5terba11

sorry was just helping someone with their German


----------



## skupples

Your fine, I'm no mod and don't pretend to be, just letting people know so they don't make the same mistakes as myself and others.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> sorry was just helping someone with their German


Absolutely







, with OCN's rules though it may be smartest to private message (PM) someone with non-English help just to be on the safe side.


----------



## madddness

I recently bought a second *Asus GTX780 DCUIIOC* that I run in SLI with my current card. According to GPU-Z they are identical cards with the same BIOS. However, during gameplay or benchmarking my original card (on default settings) runs at a core clock of 992 and my new card runs at 1019 despite being sync'd and clocked the same. I want to get rid of GPU Boost 2.0 by flashing both cards with a skyn3t vBios. Has anyone on here flashed these particular cards and did you come across any issues I should be aware of ?


----------



## benjamen50

I have 3 GTX 780's and they are all giving me some driver crashing issue on a game called 'Garry's Mod' is it just the game? or is it just that these all 3 graphics cards are co-incidentally faulty?

Tried different bioses, underclocking, overvolting, stock speeds for RAM / CPU, clean installed drivers and also tried old Nvidia drivers such as 320.12 or something..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I have 3 GTX 780's and they are all giving me some driver crashing issue on a game called 'Garry's Mod' is it just the game? or is it just that these all 3 graphics cards are co-incidentally faulty?
> 
> Tried different bioses, underclocking, overvolting, stock speeds for RAM / CPU, clean installed drivers and also tried old Nvidia drivers such as 320.12 or something..


are you trying to run it in SLI?

Source Engine hasn't had good SLI support in over 10 years.

It had ground breaking SLi support back when HL2 came out, but it hasn't been maintained very well. I can only assume something like G-mod aligns with this.


----------



## benjamen50

I also get hard freezing that requires the computer to be hard reseted, that is when the graphics card driver cannot recover from a crash. (The GTX 780 that I'm using right now doesn't do that, but the other two GTX 780s do that, in SLI or not.)


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not a fanboy so watch the name i say nvidia and intel because for now they are on top and lets face it they are on top because amd cheats themselves. IF amd would take the time to build with quality and r&d they would have a ton more competetive products. You cant say i'm going to have cheaper products to sell more and yet still build with quality that surpases my opponents high quality build on a massive level. All they have to do is stop cutting corners. the r9 295 was made to cut corners for not having a new gpu out right now while maxwell is out and about. You would be better off grabbing x2 290x's for a decent price and similar if not better performance. Even worse is 2 980's and 2 780ti's take that cake. so of course i will not buy amd until they bring quality to their products again like they did with the athlon. tri x r9 290x for the price of a 295x2


I wasn't referring to you I was saying I wasn't a fanboy


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not a fanboy so watch the name i say nvidia and intel because for now they are on top and lets face it they are on top because amd cheats themselves. IF amd would take the time to build with quality and r&d they would have a ton more competetive products. You cant say i'm going to have cheaper products to sell more and yet still build with quality that surpases my opponents high quality build on a massive level. All they have to do is stop cutting corners. the r9 295 was made to cut corners for not having a new gpu out right now while maxwell is out and about. You would be better off grabbing x2 290x's for a decent price and similar if not better performance. Even worse is 2 980's and 2 780ti's take that cake. so of course i will not buy amd until they bring quality to their products again like they did with the athlon. tri x r9 290x for the price of a 295x2
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't referring to you I was saying I wasn't a fanboy
Click to expand...

I wish amd however would invest more in research and development. then nvidia and amd could really up the competition while being forced to keep todays prices.


----------



## emsj86

Same here it would help us too by causing priced to be lowered. That's why with the 970 being so cheap I believe amd hopefully has something big coming. They need to get away from apu s


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Same here it would help us too by causing priced to be lowered. That's why with the 970 being so cheap I believe amd hopefully has something big coming. They need to get away from apu s


exactly. this would make nvidia release the stuff they are holding back and at a decent price too.


----------



## looniam

hey YO, all you 780 owners!

wanna play w/ a new bench?

see nvidia working with crytek with all a bunch the gameworks goodness?

just pay me . . . . *jk!*

Monster Hunter Official Benchmark Download
Quote:


> Here you can download Monster Hunter the Official Benchmark. This benchmark tool sports a series of advanced technology including Real Time Rendering, Physical Based Shading, Realistic Vegetation Rendering, NVIDIA PhysX Clothing, NVIDIA Hairworks and NVIDIA HBAO+.
> 
> Tencent Games, Nvidia and Crytek just released the official benchmark program for Monster Hunter Online. Players around the world can download the benchmark to test the game on their PCs. Although the benchmark is meant to be used by players worldwide, there's still no word on whether the game will be released in the international market. The benchmark program is 1 gigabyte. Run the program and let us how what scores you get.
> 
> Monster Hunter Online, NVIDIA and Crytek have joined hands and accomplished this stunning benchmark program.The program is based on client game Monster Hunter Online, and was produced with world's leading game engine CRYENGINE.A series of advanced technology including Real Time Rendering, Physical Based Shading, Realistic Vegetation Rendering, NVIDIA PhysX Clothing, NVIDIA Hairworks and NVIDIA HBAO+ helped creating such magnificent and realistic hunting environment.
> 
> Recommended Computer Configuration:
> 
> Windows7/8/8.1 operating system
> Intel Core i3 or better processor
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2GB or other equal video card
> DirectX 9.0C, DirectX 11
> After downloading and installation, you can experience graphics and immersive hunting experience Monster Hunter Online means to offer.


*GO! GO! GO! GO!*


----------



## skupples

sure why not.


----------



## djthrottleboi

5 mobile devices should sell soon so hopefully my new psu is on its way. I want to bench this so bad though i may not have a gpu by then.


----------



## L33tMasta

Hello, Skyn3t. You may not remember me, but I posted originally about the Windows 8.1 Update 1 causing blue screens on an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX with your vBios in it, until I restored to the original one.

I've been upgrading my PC a little bit and was wondering if there was ever a resolution to the problem. I'm looking in to using your vBios again on the same card (watercooled) this time.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> Hello, Skyn3t. You may not remember me, but I posted originally about the Windows 8.1 Update 1 causing blue screens on an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX with your vBios in it, until I restored to the original one.
> I've been upgrading my PC a little bit and was wondering if there was ever a resolution to the problem. I'm looking in to using your vBios again on the same card (watercooled) this time.
> Thanks for the response!


Send me your original bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## hht92

Just run the new benchmark Monster Hunter

Specssee my rig







)


----------



## L33tMasta

I have sent you a private message with a Mega link to my BIOS.


----------



## simpatiacaserta

Hi guys, I have Zotac Gtx 780 Reference, how can I fix volt at for ex. 1.350v or 1.380v ?

I done softmod and I use LLC MOD but I want to give more volt on my gtx780.

Thanks


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simpatiacaserta*
> 
> Hi guys, I have Zotac Gtx 780 Reference, how can I fix volt at for ex. 1.350v or 1.380v ?
> 
> I done softmod and I use LLC MOD but I want to give more volt on my gtx780.
> 
> Thanks


Is the card underwater?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simpatiacaserta*
> 
> Hi guys, I have Zotac Gtx 780 Reference, how can I fix volt at for ex. 1.350v or 1.380v ?
> 
> I done softmod and I use LLC MOD but I want to give more volt on my gtx780.
> 
> Thanks


should really switch out the LLC mod for volt mod, or at the very least reduce the amount of LLC reduction you've input.

*you will 100% kill your card in a matter of hours/days if you try to run 1.35V w/ LLC off, on air*

mod can be found in Occamrazor's signature.


----------



## simpatiacaserta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should really switch out the LLC mod for volt mod, or at the very least reduce the amount of LLC reduction you've input.
> 
> *you will 100% kill your card in a matter of hours/days if you try to run 1.35V w/ LLC off, on air*
> 
> mod can be found in Occamrazor's signature.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Is the card underwater?


Yes I have watercooling and I use


----------



## fa5terba11

Occam gave a bunch of codes a few pages back with instructions on how to use them, but user beware and all that.


----------



## fa5terba11

That monster hunter online benchmark is super fun to watch and run! On a completely unrelated note - if my power supply makes a loud pop, shuts down the whole system, and smells a bit like charcoal, did it die?


----------



## simpatiacaserta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> That monster hunter online benchmark is super fun to watch and run! On a completely unrelated note - if my power supply makes a loud pop, shuts down the whole system, and smells a bit like charcoal, did it die?


Can you link me it? I don't found it! Thanks


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simpatiacaserta*
> 
> Can you link me it? I don't found it! Thanks


http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/monster-hunter-official-benchmark-download.html


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> On a completely unrelated note - if my power supply makes a loud pop, shuts down the whole system, and smells a bit like charcoal, did it die?


yes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> On a completely unrelated note - if my power supply makes a loud pop, shuts down the whole system, and smells a bit like charcoal, did it die?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

then i have a zombie. it has done that 2 or 3 times. though i can't say it smelled like charcoal. It smelled like a chemical though.


----------



## fa5terba11

Well luckily I have a backup and perhaps my newly killed power supply will still be useful to fill my loop or something.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Well luckily I have a backup and perhaps my newly killed power supply will still be useful to fill my loop or something.


lol i dont have a backup. but i gotta ride this one out until i do my cpu+mobo upgrade so i can rma while i wait.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then i have a zombie. it has done that 2 or 3 times. though i can't say it smelled like charcoal. It smelled like a chemical though.


Burning/burnt electronics has its own special smell so you would know when something goes bad.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then i have a zombie. it has done that 2 or 3 times. though i can't say it smelled like charcoal. It smelled like a chemical though.


a pop, or i ought to clarify, a loud pop is a capacitor "giving up the ghost." if you are using that supernova that's in your sig rig, it could have been off of on the pci-e connections.

don't know to be completely honest just guessing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then i have a zombie. it has done that 2 or 3 times. though i can't say it smelled like charcoal. It smelled like a chemical though.
> 
> 
> 
> a pop, or i ought to clarify, a loud pop is a capacitor "giving up the ghost." if you are using that supernova that's in your sig rig, it could have been off of on the pci-e connections.
> 
> don't know to be completely honest just guessing.
Click to expand...

it was the kingpin that caused it and yes its the supernova. Once i started pumping power through this thing it started failing on me bad and now i can't do anything stressful on the cpu or anything and the whole rig is stock now. I'm trying t by a new one then rma and sell this one.


----------



## skupples

Super Nova G2 series is a grand PSU, it's the original Super Nova 1500W that was the total pile of trash.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Nova G2 series is a grand PSU, it's the original Super Nova 1500W that was the total pile of trash.


i looked around and many other users have the same issue. I'm guessing that theres a smller limit. Funny thing is the caps on the modular board are the only thing not japanese. I should have went with the platinum version.


----------



## looniam

i got an old coolermaster X-treme power plus 700 in a box somewhere . .i bought it when i didn't know any better. it might be good for 600 watts . . or 550 or 500 . .

you need it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i got an old coolermaster X-treme power plus 700 in a box somewhere . .i bought it when i didn't know any better. it might be good for 600 watts . . or 550 or 500 . .
> 
> you need it?


thank you but i will ride this one out lol. 2-3 more weeks is all i need and this psu while shutting down is actually holding up very well for being half past dead. I also noticed that if i'm not in a game like farcry 3 or dragon age inquisition then i will get shutdowns more. I get shutdowns when in a game but nowhere near as frequent. actually made 37 hours one time because I didn't close a game. just did everything in borderless window. also I dont want to take the chance of killing the cooler master and not having the free money available to currently replace it if it dies. I'm not sure how much power this system pulls.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i looked around and many other users have the same issue. I'm guessing that theres a smller limit. Funny thing is the caps on the modular board are the only thing not japanese. I should have went with the platinum version.


or you/they missed the mas recall on the G2 1300W.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i looked around and many other users have the same issue. I'm guessing that theres a smller limit. Funny thing is the caps on the modular board are the only thing not japanese. I should have went with the platinum version.
> 
> 
> 
> or you/they missed the mas recall on the G2 1300W.
Click to expand...

I got it 4 months ago used so i more than likely missed it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I got it 4 months ago used so i more than likely missed it.


right, as in non-issue missed it.

I've pushed my g2 to the breaking point many times, and it's never made weird popping noises. before, and after recall.

but I also give it love, as it only powers my GPU section, so most of the time it's asleep, but every now and then I pump dat 1400mhz through my titans, cuz epeen.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I got it 4 months ago used so i more than likely missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> right, as in non-issue missed it.
> 
> I've pushed my g2 to the breaking point many times, and it's never made weird popping noises. before, and after recall.
> 
> but I also give it love, as it only powers my GPU section, so most of the time it's asleep, but every now and then I pump dat 1400mhz through my titans, cuz epeen.
Click to expand...

I dont give psu's breaks lol. everything in my sig + 13 fans and overclocking ram/cpu/gpu and i ran my machine 24/7 no restarts or shutdowns or sleep.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> or you/they missed the mas recall on the G2 1300W.


That was in 2013 and every unit sold after that was fixed.
And it was ONE batch.


----------



## JoeGamer

Hi Guys,
Need some info about changing a stock bios on nvidia GTX 780 reference card to maybe another vendor,like Asus, i have Asus DCII OC version.

Can i download the 3gd5 Asus reference card bios and replace it?

Thank you


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Burning/burnt electronics has its own special smell so you would know when something goes bad.


Yeah burnt charcoal probably isn't the most apt description, but something had burnt up and I could smell it - so could my wife and kids.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That was in 2013 and every unit sold after that was fixed.
> And it was ONE batch.


2013? pretty sure I got my notice, & sent mine back in 2014... must have been at the very end of the year, if it was 2013, but i'm not really sure what the date has to do with anything. I'm also not bashing EVGA, or the PSU they rebranded so you just need to take a chill pill, it was just a suggestion man, a possibility that he had one of the units that was part of the recall, & he didn't hear about the recall.... relax.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Yeah burnt charcoal probably isn't the most apt description, but something had burnt up and I could smell it - so could my wife and kids.


Yeah burning charcoal doesn't smell bad at all, since usually you do it over a grill


----------



## SteezyTN

Very disappointed in my two 6GB cards







(not really, but kind of). They used to game very well at 1215Mhz (1.2v unmodded) and was stable. This was while I was taking so much time in building my custom loop, that the only games I really played was Titanfall and BF4. Now, in Titanfall, it keeps force closing with 1202Mhz. Now that I'm done building, I recently played some Bioshock Infinite, and I crashed on 1189Mhz. Kind of annoying. Everything is under water, and the cards stay below 50c. What exactly does this mean? Do I need more voltage, by modding my cards, or would reinstalling windows 7 fix anything?


----------



## looniam

bioshock infinite crashes period . .unless you run dx9.









1215 is/was very good at 1.2v. its not too surprising you may need a little more.

i don't understand putting gpus underwater and not going *MOAR VOLTAGE!*









and then increasing clock speed.


----------



## skupples

really? I ran Bioshock Infinite w/ max settings via surround, @ 60FPS + w/ tweaked ini through the entire game, without any issues.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> bioshock infinite crashes period . .unless you run dx9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1215 is/was very good at 1.2v. its not too surprising you may need a little more.
> 
> i don't understand putting gpus underwater and not going *MOAR VOLTAGE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then increasing clock speed.


some take ini modding and others can run it no problem. I ran that game no problem.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> really? I ran Bioshock Infinite w/ max settings via surround, @ 60FPS + w/ tweaked ini through the entire game, without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> i had no problems running BI as an . . *evaluation*coughtorrentcough but since buying it . .bunch of problems.
> 
> constant crashing to the desktop after 10-20 minutes where i'll just close it and start over unless i add the -dx9 switch
> 
> buttload of threads on steam.
Click to expand...

maybe its the steam thats messing it up. Sadly most torrent versions work perfectly fine versus their paid versions through steamicus.


----------



## looniam

[quote name="djthrottleboi" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/23100_50#post_23393299"maybe its the steam thats messing it up. Sadly most torrent versions work perfectly fine versus their paid versions through steamicus.[/quote]

ya, know i just might try playing off line and see if that does anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> interesting. I completed my last playthrough only 2 - 3 months ago.


lol talk about being POed. first ran the benchmark for giggles and no problems. then started the game to a black screen. used the dx9 switch and started ok. disabled the amd logo and whatnot, removed the dx9 switch and everything fine for hours. then the next time CRASH! after 20 min.

i just tried playing again after my last post and got about an hour. but i did stop for a few to check the wiki if i ought to find anything while getting the shock jockey vigor. to me its irritating but i'll deal with it if need be.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [quote name="djthrottleboi" url="/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/23100_50#post_23393299"maybe its the steam thats messing it up. Sadly most torrent versions work perfectly fine versus their paid versions through steamicus.


ya, know i just might try playing off line and see if that does anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> interesting. I completed my last playthrough only 2 - 3 months ago.


lol talk about being POed. first ran the benchmark for giggles and no problems. then started the game to a black screen. used the dx9 switch and started ok. disabled the amd logo and whatnot, removed the dx9 switch and everything fine for hours. then the next time CRASH! after 20 min.

i just tried playing again after my last post and got about an hour. but i did stop for a few to check the wiki if i ought to find anything while getting the shock jockey vigor. to me its irritating but i'll deal with it if need be.[/quote]that game isn't gpu demanding though sadly.


----------



## JoeGamer

No answer to my question?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGamer*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Need some info about changing a stock bios on nvidia GTX 780 reference card to maybe another vendor,like Asus, i have Asus DCII OC version.
> 
> Can i download the 3gd5 Asus reference card bios and replace it?
> 
> Thank you


Don't know. A bios contains more than just timings...also fan profiles to suit your cooler. If your cooler is different, then might not suit. (No matter if on water cooling though) The other issue might be whether the vram is the same and from the same manufacturer. Sometimes flashing to a different cards bios can work... otherwise (from the first post of this thread)


Spoiler: How to volt mod ASUS GTX 780 DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V: Spoiler!



*VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V*

Go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:
*D*isclaimer: For those who want to try it *AT YOUR OWN RISK*









[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h

Now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot!
Thanks to Occamrazor


----------



## L33tMasta

My GPU Clock seems to be jumping when I load up Furmark, does anyone know why?

I have it at 1.2v and 1150MHz, but as soon as I start furmark EVGA PrecisionX tells me the clock drops to 950MHz.

Can anyone help me?

Edit: Just tried again and it dropped to 500MHz.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> My GPU Clock seems to be jumping when I load up Furmark, does anyone know why?
> 
> I have it at 1.2v and 1150MHz, but as soon as I start furmark EVGA PrecisionX tells me the clock drops to 950MHz.
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Edit: Just tried again and it dropped to 500MHz.


furmark will throttle your card because _it will draw more power than it will ever use._

use a benchmark like valley, or better yet *do some gaming*.


----------



## Mad Pistol

You have be careful with power drain programs like furmark. It loads up every part of the card, something that no game will ever do, and thus causes crazy strain on the VRM circuitry. That's why you see the throttling; it does it to protect the card.

Under normal conditions, even on the reference nvidia cooler, the GTX 780 will maintain it's clocks. I've test my EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ reference cooler, and 24/7 for me is +50/+200 @ 106% power and 90C temp target. It's a very small overclock, but that's where I have found the best performance to happen on my card. The card boosts to 1110mhz when starting a benchmark such as Valley or Heaven, and then it will throttle to 1084mhz once it reaches 80C. It will maintain 1084mhz for the duration.

I have yet to find a game that deviates from 1084mhz as the stable max boost.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tMasta*
> 
> My GPU Clock seems to be jumping when I load up Furmark, does anyone know why?
> 
> I have it at 1.2v and 1150MHz, but as soon as I start furmark EVGA PrecisionX tells me the clock drops to 950MHz.
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Edit: Just tried again and it dropped to 500MHz.


because furmark is bad, and should only be used for testing TDP.


----------



## leo38cheng

Hey Guys,

This might be a bias thread, but ultimately I'm looking for something that will fit my budget and the job.

I use photoshop alot for freelance, and might get into video editing in the future. (very light gaming)

I'm looking for a GPU card that fits my Corsair 240 case as well.

I can't afforf the gtx 970 but have heard many things about the GTX 750 Ti, GTX 660 Ti , GTX 760 Ti, GTX 980 Ti?

What does the Ti stand for and which of these do you guys recommend. My max budget is around $200. Is there a brand that you guys prefer over the other.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> This might be a bias thread, but ultimately I'm looking for something that will fit my budget and the job.
> 
> I use photoshop alot for freelance, and might get into video editing in the future. (very light gaming)
> 
> I'm looking for a GPU card that fits my Corsair 240 case as well.
> 
> I can't afforf the gtx 970 but have heard many things about the GTX 750 Ti, GTX 660 Ti , GTX 760 Ti, GTX 980 Ti?
> 
> What does the Ti stand for and which of these do you guys recommend. My max budget is around $200. Is there a brand that you guys prefer over the other.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


here you go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125556&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## leo38cheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125556&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


thanks whats the difference bt this and a 760ti does the ti mean anything? Will this fit the corsair 240 case? Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125556&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> 
> 
> thanks whats the difference bt this and a 760ti does the ti mean anything? Will this fit the corsair 240 case? Thanks
Click to expand...

the fact that the 760ti doesn't exist besides oem which cost more. and the 760 will fit your case.


----------



## skupples

The definition of TI seems to change with each generation. 780Ti is the first time, in quite some time, that Ti has stood for flagship.


----------



## leo38cheng

Ok thanks.. Any recommendations for a good 760 card that fits the corsair 240?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Ok thanks.. Any recommendations for a good 760 card that fits the corsair 240?


I'm not even sure if the 760 is still in production.

I mean, they run for $210, for 100 more you can get a 970, which is 2x as fast, with almost identical power usage, slightly less.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Ok thanks.. Any recommendations for a good 760 card that fits the corsair 240?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Ok thanks.. Any recommendations for a good 760 card that fits the corsair 240?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if the 760 is still in production.
> 
> I mean, they run for $210, for 100 more you can get a 970, which is 2x as fast, with almost identical power usage, slightly less.
Click to expand...

the 760 is still in production and its under $200 which is what his limit is. As m,uch as i would like to recommend the 970 his budget is the more important factor. The MSI one i linked is $190


----------



## leo38cheng

Thanks for all your ur help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Thanks for all your ur help


correction. it went back up to $209 but here:
EVGA 2GB
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/evga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/1491561.p?id=1219052515813&ref=199&loc=8BacdVP0GFs&acampID=1&siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-rwns4quGzGYNLAEd1M1ZMQ

Zotac 4GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500312&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
and no problem


----------



## skupples

I would personally go with the EVGA,

A.) because you're looking to use it for Adobe work, thus do not need 4GB of cache
B.) EVGA warranty service & customer service simply can not be beat, no one has even come close in the GPU industry in years. The last company to come close was BFG, but they bit the dust.


----------



## looniam

aren't the 960s just "around the corner"?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> aren't the 960s just "around the corner"?


essentially, yes, but I've yet to see any review samples.

They're north of 750Ti, and south of 970, that's all I know.


----------



## looniam

yeah about where the 760 sits . . .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah about where the 760 sits . . .


lol


----------



## L33tMasta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your original bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi occam, what did you need a copy of my bios for? I'm just curious.

Cheers


----------



## GamerGER

hello everyone,

i got the direct cu gtx 780 from asus and found this guide http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/s/convert+asus+directcu+asus+strix+0db/

and since i liked the idea of a silent 0db card i used nvflash to flash a modified rom with the minimal fan speed set to 0 but it does not work. The tweaked clocks are there and if i read the current bios from my card it shows 0 as minimal speed as well but i can not turn the speed down in manual mode of the asus gpu tweak utility. i switched to msi afterburner and there i could at least slide the slider to zero but the card still has turning fans and i would say they are at least on 20%...

so i can not figure out what the problem is or if it is just not possible so any help would be more than welcome


----------



## SteezyTN

So I have had my 780's 11 months (upgraded to the 6GB models 6 months ago), and I am still confused on what the "memory" is under Precision X and other overclocking software. What I mean is how to overclock it. I understand how to overclock the card on the core clock, but how do I on the Memory? The max stable I can get is 1189Mhz at 1.2v. How much of an overclock on the memory is enough, and if I overclock the core, is the memory okay at stock?


----------



## jleslie246

Just start sliding it and see how it does. I can add 250MHz to mine easily putting my 780 on par with the 780ti. If your just using one monitor I doubt you will notice and fps difference. Maybe a little on benchmarks though. I run three monitors and I have the 3Gb 780's so i need it.

Nice rig by the way. You managed to stuff a lot of radiators in that case! Cleaning that loop is gonna be a lot of work.


----------



## jleslie246

I am redoing my OC on my 780's now (after remounting water blocks and cleaning my entire loop). What MSI AB version is the correct one to use? MSI Afterburner 4.1.0 is the most current. Looks cool too!

btw, Noctua NT-H1 is awesome thermal paste! My 780s (without OC) under load dont go over 40C. Before they would go over 45C


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> aren't the 960s just "around the corner"?


The 960 will come in 3 levels. Here is one link (there are several spec reviews, just google)

http://www.gamerazores.com/gamers-hardware/item/46-geforce-gtx-960-ti-specs-release-date-and-benchmarks

The 960ti w/ 1536 cuda cores will beat a 780. That is bad ass!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> aren't the 960s just "around the corner"?
> 
> 
> 
> The 960 will come in 3 levels. Here is one link (there are several spec reviews, just google)
> 
> http://www.gamerazores.com/gamers-hardware/item/46-geforce-gtx-960-ti-specs-release-date-and-benchmarks
> 
> The 960ti w/ 1536 cuda cores will beat a 780. That is bad ass!
Click to expand...

that card will not beat a 780. do research before spouting foolishness. honestly its still competeing with a 760 and chasing the 770


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> The 960 will come in 3 levels. Here is one link (there are several spec reviews, just google)
> 
> http://www.gamerazores.com/gamers-hardware/item/46-geforce-gtx-960-ti-specs-release-date-and-benchmarks
> 
> The 960ti w/ 1536 cuda cores will beat a 780. That is bad ass!


that thing is going to need to be extremely high strung from the factory to beat 780, since 970 has one extra core cluster of 960Ti, and basically trades blows w/ 780

speaking in terms of both being overclocked...

they state that it will beat 780 by 2%...

since it's a random gamer website, i'm going to guess they're are stating stock Vs. stock, though the 960Ti should OC even better than 970

2% is just shy of margin of error.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that card will not beat a 780. do research before spouting foolishness. honestly its still competeing with a 760 and chasing the 770


Really? I got that statement from the link I posted.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that card will not beat a 780. do research before spouting foolishness. honestly its still competeing with a 760 and chasing the 770
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I got that statement from the link I posted.
Click to expand...

then think. 128bit vs. 384bit bus and the 780 uses at minimum 288 for bandwidth. no matter what you put on that 960 with a bus like that alone it wont be able to compete.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Really? I got that statement from the link I posted.


which is a low on the totem gaming site that pulls 99% of information from other sites, like WCCF tech.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then think. 128bit vs. 384bit bus and the 780 uses at minimum 288 for bandwidth. no matter what you put on that 960 with a bus like that alone it wont be able to compete.


the lets just call it "965Ti" the one with one less core cluster than 970 is on GM204, and is stated to have 256 bit bus, the vanilla 960 is the one being built on GM206 w/ 128 bit bus...

both of the Ti are stated to be on GM204, so they should both have the 256 bit bus, but i'm sure they will both only have 2GB of vram, which will doom them to 1080P gaming. I'm basically seeing a GPU with enough horsepower, but not enough memory to push even max settings in most modern titles, @ 1080P. AKA, remember where we were with 670s @ release? same thing, but even worse due to the larger memory budgets modern games are porting with.

at least, this is what we're being told.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then think. 128bit vs. 384bit bus and the 780 uses at minimum 288 for bandwidth. no matter what you put on that 960 with a bus like that alone it wont be able to compete.


Like I said I was referring to a statement in the link. And I believe the memory bus is 192-bit for the 960ti, not 128 (128 may be on the lower level 960). Looks like a bold statement to me too but remember we are comparing two different GPU's here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Like I said I was referring to a statement in the link. And I believe the memory bus is 192-bit for the 960ti, not 128 (128 may be on the lower level 960). Looks like a bold statement to me too but remember we are comparing two different GPU's here.


192 bit would mean it has some weird amount of memory though. NV about to release a 3GB card?

things get weird when you start trying to stick 2/4GB on a card w/ that bus... I just don't remember the explanation.


----------



## looniam

GeForce GTX 960 Performance and Specs leak


----------



## skupples

NVM, i can't read...

was 980, 970, 960..

just want to see the biggest Ti numbers.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 192 bit would mean it has some weird amount of memory though. NV about to release a 3GB card?
> 
> things get weird when you start trying to stick 2/4GB on a card w/ that bus... I just don't remember the explanation.


The 660ti has a 192-bit bus


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Really? I got that statement from the link I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is a low on the totem gaming site that pulls 99% of information from other sites, like WCCF tech.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then think. 128bit vs. 384bit bus and the 780 uses at minimum 288 for bandwidth. no matter what you put on that 960 with a bus like that alone it wont be able to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the lets just call it "965Ti" the one with one less core cluster than 970 is on GM204, and is stated to have 256 bit bus, the vanilla 960 is the one being built on GM206 w/ 128 bit bus...
> 
> both of the Ti are stated to be on GM204, so they should both have the 256 bit bus, but i'm sure they will both only have 2GB of vram, which will doom them to 1080P gaming. I'm basically seeing a GPU with enough horsepower, but not enough memory to push even max settings in most modern titles, @ 1080P. AKA, remember where we were with 670s @ release? same thing, but even worse due to the larger memory budgets modern games are porting with.
> 
> at least, this is what we're being told.
Click to expand...

yes but even 256 wouldn'tr help it as this would mean it surpassing the 970 and that just isn't happening. the 780 and the 970 go blow for blow and for the 960ti to get to the 780 level it will need to be on par with the 970.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then think. 128bit vs. 384bit bus and the 780 uses at minimum 288 for bandwidth. no matter what you put on that 960 with a bus like that alone it wont be able to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I was referring to a statement in the link. And I believe the memory bus is 192-bit for the 960ti, not 128 (128 may be on the lower level 960). Looks like a bold statement to me too but remember we are comparing two different GPU's here.
Click to expand...

192bit still wouldn't help. I understand 2 different gpu's but even then they would have to trash the 970 from lack of sales to put out a 960ti on par with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Really? I got that statement from the link I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is a low on the totem gaming site that pulls 99% of information from other sites, like WCCF tech.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then think. 128bit vs. 384bit bus and the 780 uses at minimum 288 for bandwidth. no matter what you put on that 960 with a bus like that alone it wont be able to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the lets just call it "965Ti" the one with one less core cluster than 970 is on GM204, and is stated to have 256 bit bus, the vanilla 960 is the one being built on GM206 w/ 128 bit bus...
> 
> both of the Ti are stated to be on GM204, so they should both have the 256 bit bus, but i'm sure they will both only have 2GB of vram, which will doom them to 1080P gaming. I'm basically seeing a GPU with enough horsepower, but not enough memory to push even max settings in most modern titles, @ 1080P. AKA, remember where we were with 670s @ release? same thing, but even worse due to the larger memory budgets modern games are porting with.
> 
> at least, this is what we're being told.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then think. 128bit vs. 384bit bus and the 780 uses at minimum 288 for bandwidth. no matter what you put on that 960 with a bus like that alone it wont be able to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I was referring to a statement in the link. And I believe the memory bus is 192-bit for the 960ti, not 128 (128 may be on the lower level 960). Looks like a bold statement to me too but remember we are comparing two different GPU's here.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeForce GTX 960 Performance and Specs leak


thats more believable.


----------



## jleslie246

That benchmark is for the lowest level 960.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but even 256 wouldn'tr help it as this would mean it surpassing the 970 and that just isn't happening. the 780 and the 970 go blow for blow and for the 960ti to get to the 780 level it will need to be on par with the 970.
> 192bit still wouldn't help. I understand 2 different gpu's but even then they would have to trash the 970 from lack of sales to put out a 960ti on par with it.
> 
> thats more believable.


that's the 960, not the Ti.

the two Ti cards are supposed to be GM204 based, while the 960 base model is GM206 based...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> The 660ti has a 192-bit bus


you are correct, which makes it an oddity as normally 128/256/512 cards go by 2s, while 192/384 cards go by threes, they just start doing weird things when you get down to >3GB cards.

I can totally see nvidia gimping the bus & count, as that's what they do best, hell they already did it with 970/980, so why not do it with other smaller maxwells?

as it stands right now, 2GB, 256, 128 core less 965Ti = not enough space between 970 and itself.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but even 256 wouldn'tr help it as this would mean it surpassing the 970 and that just isn't happening. the 780 and the 970 go blow for blow and for the 960ti to get to the 780 level it will need to be on par with the 970.
> 192bit still wouldn't help. I understand 2 different gpu's but even then they would have to trash the 970 from lack of sales to put out a 960ti on par with it.
> 
> thats more believable.
> 
> 
> 
> that's the 960, not the Ti.
> 
> the two Ti cards are supposed to be GM204 based, while the 960 base model is GM206 based...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> The 660ti has a 192-bit bus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are correct, which makes it an oddity as normally 128/256/512 cards go by 2s, while 192/384 cards go by threes, they just start doing weird things when you get down to >3GB cards.
> 
> I can totally see nvidia gimping the bus & count, as that's what they do best, hell they already did it with 970/980, so why not do it with other smaller maxwells?
> 
> as it stands right now, 2GB, 256, 128 core less 965Ti = not enough space between 970 and itself.
Click to expand...

the gtx 660 had 192bit with 2GB vram


----------



## Mad Pistol

The 960 Ti is not going to be trading blows with the 780. That would place the card in a very awkward position in the market, since the 970 is only about 5% faster overall than a vanilla GTX 780. Nvidia would be cannibalizing the GTX 970, which is arguably, the best selling enthusiast video card on the planet at this time. There is no reason for nvidia to make the 970 obsolete so quickly, especially when AMD does not have an answer at the moment.

I will wait for benchmarks, but if the GTX 960 Ti is within 5-10% of the performance level of the GTX 970, then nvidia needs to rethink their product placement moving forward.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The 960 Ti is not going to be trading blows with the 780. That would place the card in a very awkward position in the market, since the 970 is only about 5% faster overall than a vanilla GTX 780. Nvidia would be cannibalizing the GTX 970, which is arguably, the best selling enthusiast video card on the planet at this time. There is no reason for nvidia to make the 970 obsolete so quickly, especially when AMD does not have an answer at the moment.
> 
> I will wait for benchmarks, but if the GTX 960 Ti is within 5-10% of the performance level of the GTX 970, then nvidia needs to rethink their product placement moving forward.


it will be setup like the 650 was with 3 versions but less than a 660.


----------



## AidanPuche

How can i overclock 780 with Afterburner 4.1.0? Softmod didn't works... Máximum voltage i can set is 1.25... i need more...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanPuche*
> 
> How can i overclock 780 with Afterburner 4.1.0? Softmod didn't works... Máximum voltage i can set is 1.25... i need more...


since i don't have a 780 to test i still may be able to offer some advise:

shutdown AB and delete the profiles, reboot and try adding the [settings] again.

reinstall the driver

use the LLC hack if you are not - it will add 0.025 - 0.031 to the voltage. if you're on air 1.275 -1.286 is about as high as you want to keep the vrm temp nice.

or uninstall 4.1 and install 4.0 - i know that works since i had my 780 with that.

i tossed a copy on speedyshare if needed:

http://speedy.sh/Yyn5j/MSIAfterburnerSetup400-Guru3D.com.zip


----------



## SteezyTN

So let me first state that I do live with my parents. I'm 2 months under being 21, but I pay for all my PC hardware. I currently have 2 6GB 780's all watercooled. Should I upgrade to X79, or possibly X99 and pay the premium for DDR4. I'm asking because I'm seriously thinking about going 3 way SLI. I absolutely enjoyed building my watercooling setup, but is it worth it to go 3 way SLI?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So let me first state that I do live with my parents. I'm 2 months under being 21, but I pay for all my PC hardware. I currently have 2 6GB 780's all watercooled. Should I upgrade to X79, or possibly X99 and pay the premium for DDR4. I'm asking because I'm seriously thinking about going 3 way SLI. I absolutely enjoyed building my watercooling setup, but is it worth it to go 3 way SLI?


dont go x79 or x99 unless you are profiting from the computer by working on it. I recommend just getting a mobo for 3 way if you are bent on it but just be sure to know that the 3rd card never scales well and will be a waste of money no matter the platform.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont go x79 or x99 unless you are profiting from the computer by working on it. I recommend just getting a mobo for 3 way if you are bent on it but just be sure to know that the 3rd card never scales well and will be a waste of money no matter the platform.


Okay, if I stay 2 way SLI, then x79 or x99 isn't worth it? Why do you say that? Because of my CPU, both my cards run at x8. If both are at x16, will that improve gameplay and FPS?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont go x79 or x99 unless you are profiting from the computer by working on it. I recommend just getting a mobo for 3 way if you are bent on it but just be sure to know that the 3rd card never scales well and will be a waste of money no matter the platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if I stay 2 way SLI, then x79 or x99 isn't worth it? Why do you say that? Because of my CPU, both my cards run at x8. If both are at x16, will that improve gameplay and FPS?
Click to expand...

if you get a mobo with a plx chip z87 or z97 you8 can run x16/x16 and going to e platforms aren't worth the extra money. well you can do 5820k plus mobo for around 700 i guuess.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, if I stay 2 way SLI, then x79 or x99 isn't worth it? Why do you say that? Because of my CPU, both my cards run at x8. If both are at x16, will that improve gameplay and FPS?


No, going to x16x16 will not increase you frames. Of all the tests I've seen of it. They are within a margin of error in the fps increase.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So let me first state that I do live with my parents. I'm 2 months under being 21, but I pay for all my PC hardware. I currently have 2 6GB 780's all watercooled. Should I upgrade to X79, or possibly X99 and pay the premium for DDR4. I'm asking because I'm seriously thinking about going 3 way SLI. I absolutely enjoyed building my watercooling setup, but is it worth it to go 3 way SLI?


ya know, i was in microcenter a few weeks ago and the sales person was pitching an x99 setup for the pci lanes in a dual gpu solution. i had to bite my tongue to keep from saying in gaming it wouldn't matter.

and what thottleboi is saying is accurate but, a big part of me wants to tell you since you're young, don't have any of the "big responsibilities" in life yet and have the disposable income, then go for it. i see it the same as when i was young(er) and everyone had to get a '65-'70 muscle car and spend money on chrome valve covers, bigger holly carburetors, crager rims and 60s for tires.

. . . just saying.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> So let me first state that I do live with my parents. I'm 2 months under being 21, but I pay for all my PC hardware. I currently have 2 6GB 780's all watercooled. Should I upgrade to X79, or possibly X99 and pay the premium for DDR4. I'm asking because I'm seriously thinking about going 3 way SLI. I absolutely enjoyed building my watercooling setup, but is it worth it to go 3 way SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> ya know, i was in microcenter a few weeks ago and the sales person was pitching an x99 setup for the pci lanes in a dual gpu solution. i had to bite my tongue to keep from saying in gaming it wouldn't matter.
> 
> and what thottleboi is saying is accurate but, a big part of me wants to tell you since you're young, don't have any of the "big responsibilities" in life yet and have the disposable income, then go for it. i see it the same as when i was young(er) and everyone had to get a '65-'70 muscle car and spend money on chrome valve covers, bigger holly carburetors, crager rims and 60s for tires.
> 
> . . . just saying.
Click to expand...

you think with better multithreading the 5960x at a later time may become better in gaming?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you think with better multithreading the 5960x at a later time may become better in gaming?


i could see devs pulling their head out of the arses and finding out how to actually use 8 "real" cores (considering a HT is ~30%). but with the latest AAA titles overusing ~4+gb of vram for no reason - i am not entirely confident how soon.

now for benching . . . .









(see where i am going? muscle car analogy?)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you think with better multithreading the 5960x at a later time may become better in gaming?


It definitely will. Some games can already somewhat take advantage of the extra cores, but those are few and far between. Most games still only use 2-4 cores. That's why the i5's are so good for gaming.


----------



## djthrottleboi

then i guess you can justify getting a 5960x at this time and keeping it for years to come lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you think with better multithreading the 5960x at a later time may become better in gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> i could see devs pulling their head out of the arses and finding out how to actually use 8 "real" cores (considering a HT is ~30%). but with the latest AAA titles overusing ~4+gb of vram for no reason - i am not entirely confident how soon.
> 
> now for benching . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see where i am going? muscle car analogy?)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you think with better multithreading the 5960x at a later time may become better in gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely will. Some games can already somewhat take advantage of the extra cores, but those are few and far between. Most games still only use 2-4 cores. That's why the i5's are so good for gaming.
Click to expand...

and yeah but at some point games will need to be programmed for multicore use in general and i'm wondering if they will find a way to telll a game to use whatever cores it finds.


----------



## skellattarr

hi. I just got my second Asus dc2oc gtx 780 a week ago and I love it. plus it has the Samsung memory chips just like my first card i got it off eBay for $316.00 my heaven bench went up 1000 points and same with valley. when i play rift in sli everything flickers so I turn off shadows and it all ok,


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No, going to x16x16 will not increase you frames. Of all the tests I've seen of it. They are within a margin of error in the fps increase.


right, that also 100% requires PEX PLX Chip.

16+16+16 = more than 40.

funny thing is, dual 7990 benches scream when running on PLX boards, for whatever reason.

the guy posting them almost go trolled out of all the benchmark threads, until we got solid proof, proof so good that the trollers got so pissed, that they essentially got themselves banned via nerd rage.. Including the old OP of the Valley Thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It definitely will. Some games can already somewhat take advantage of the extra cores, but those are few and far between. Most games still only use 2-4 cores. That's why the i5's are so good for gaming.


more and more games will support more and more threads as time moves forward.

Why? Planned evolution of console games, which normally translates into PC games as well.

You can basically count the number of more than 4 thread games on two hands, and can only count 16 thread games on one hand, but more and more games are releasing with 4+ support. This trend should continue as developers dig deeper into utilizing the chips in the consoles.

I haven't done my research, but i'm really hoping to see 8+ thread support on GTA-V


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No, going to x16x16 will not increase you frames. Of all the tests I've seen of it. They are within a margin of error in the fps increase.
> 
> 
> 
> right, that also 100% requires PEX PLX Chip.
> 
> 16+16+16 = more than 40.
> 
> funny thing is, dual 7990 benches scream when running on PLX boards, for whatever reason.
> 
> the guy posting them almost go trolled out of all the benchmark threads, until we got solid proof, proof so good that the trollers got so pissed, that they essentially got themselves banned via nerd rage.. Including the old OP of the Valley Thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It definitely will. Some games can already somewhat take advantage of the extra cores, but those are few and far between. Most games still only use 2-4 cores. That's why the i5's are so good for gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more and more games will support more and more threads as time moves forward.
> 
> Why? Planned evolution of console games, which normally translates into PC games as well.
> 
> You can basically count the number of more than 4 thread games on two hands, and can only count 16 thread games on one hand, but more and more games are releasing with 4+ support. This trend should continue as developers dig deeper into utilizing the chips in the consoles.
> 
> I haven't done my research, but i'm really hoping to see 8+ thread support on GTA-V
Click to expand...

dual 7990's are that good? good prospect since they're 400 a piece. now imagine those with a 5960x.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dual 7990's are that good? good prospect since they're 400 a piece. now imagine those with a 5960x.


they were fun for benching, but remember, tahiti, so still mostly broken for frame pacing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dual 7990's are that good? good prospect since they're 400 a piece. now imagine those with a 5960x.
> 
> 
> 
> they were fun for benching, but remember, tahiti, so still mostly broken for frame pacing.
Click to expand...

ikr. the tahiti fiasco. if they were done right amd would have a beast on their hands for gaming even still. now its only good for mining and not even that anymore.


----------



## jameyscott

And 295x2s can sometimes be had for 700 new. Last time I check at least. 7990s are pretty much worthless at this point. At least for gaming, unless one can be had for Super, super cheap.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Including the old OP of the Valley Thread.


oh?










do tell!










j/k. too bad, i wondered where he went. i thought him an ass until we PM'd and found he had some RL stuff going on.

and hell i qualify for being an ass on many occasion . . . people in glass houses.


----------



## mtbiker033

780's stil holding their own:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2194292


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> And 295x2s can sometimes be had for 700 new. Last time I check at least. 7990s are pretty much worthless at this point. At least for gaming, unless one can be had for Super, super cheap.


eh the 295's don't have as much of a gaim over the 290x's to make it worth getting them over x2 290x's


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh the 295's don't have as much of a gaim over the 290x's to make it worth getting them over x2 290x's


Yes, but that's not what I was referring to. We were talking about dual GPU cards.









Anyway, that's probably enough off topic. I really need to RMA this EVGA reference I have just sitting on my desk.... I really want a new card to play around with since I've found no point in benching the 3 780s I currently have since I've tapped out all of their potential.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Just out of curiosity, on a reference 780, with an EK FC block, is it generally considered to run 1.3v for a prolonged period of time on these cards?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, on a reference 780, with an EK FC block, is it generally considered to run 1.3v for a prolonged period of time on these cards?


it's normally safe enough, if you have sufficient radiator space.

a 4 core loop w/ a single 780 could easily get by w/ a single thin 480. or 120.4

the baseline is 1x 120 per block, I like to shoot for two.


----------



## 031Dutch

hello members en and owners off the gtx 780 club

i whas a proud owner off a asus direct cuii gtx 780 oc in sli.

but 1 off the gpu whas defect. so i i rma it.
but the store can not send a new 1 they dont have it any more in stock
when i searched on some local webshops none off the store`s has it any more
and ont he asus website its gone.

i wanna have stil a gtx 780 sli from asus direct cuii

so i whas thinking about buying a gtx 780ti direct cuii

will this also work? or will it not work?

if it works.

i have a power suply off corsair ax760i

my systems specs are

intel i7 4770 3,4 stock speed
4x ddr3 @ 1600mhz
corsair h105
fan controller
3 solid state drives
5 x 120 mm red led fans 1 x 140 mm red fan
bitfenix alchemy red led strips
and a sound blaster z sound card
gtx 780 direct cuii oc edition.
maybe a gtx 780ti direct cuii

i dont gona overclock my system specs all factory settings


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *031Dutch*
> 
> hello members en and owners off the gtx 780 club
> 
> i whas a proud owner off a asus direct cuii gtx 780 oc in sli.
> 
> but 1 off the gpu whas defect. so i i rma it.
> but the store can not send a new 1 they dont have it any more in stock
> when i searched on some local webshops none off the store`s has it any more
> and ont he asus website its gone.
> 
> i wanna have stil a gtx 780 sli from asus direct cuii
> 
> so i whas thinking about buying a gtx 780ti direct cuii
> 
> will this also work? or will it not work?
> 
> if it works.
> 
> i have a power suply off corsair ax760i
> 
> my systems specs are
> 
> intel i7 4770 3,4 stock speed
> 4x ddr3 @ 1600mhz
> corsair h105
> fan controller
> 3 solid state drives
> 5 x 120 mm red led fans 1 x 140 mm red fan
> bitfenix alchemy red led strips
> and a sound blaster z sound card
> gtx 780 direct cuii oc edition.
> maybe a gtx 780ti direct cuii
> 
> i dont gona overclock my system specs all factory settings


Nope, will not work.

nvidia does not allow this, even though AMD has allowed for mixed GPU Xfire for quite some time now.

there are some driver hacks, but they have this problem where they can break your entire download.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *031Dutch*
> 
> hello members en and owners off the gtx 780 club
> 
> i whas a proud owner off a asus direct cuii gtx 780 oc in sli.
> 
> but 1 off the gpu whas defect. so i i rma it.
> but the store can not send a new 1 they dont have it any more in stock
> when i searched on some local webshops none off the store`s has it any more
> and ont he asus website its gone.
> 
> i wanna have stil a gtx 780 sli from asus direct cuii
> 
> so i whas thinking about buying a gtx 780ti direct cuii
> 
> will this also work? or will it not work?
> 
> if it works.
> 
> i have a power suply off corsair ax760i
> 
> my systems specs are
> 
> intel i7 4770 3,4 stock speed
> 4x ddr3 @ 1600mhz
> corsair h105
> fan controller
> 3 solid state drives
> 5 x 120 mm red led fans 1 x 140 mm red fan
> bitfenix alchemy red led strips
> and a sound blaster z sound card
> gtx 780 direct cuii oc edition.
> maybe a gtx 780ti direct cuii
> 
> i dont gona overclock my system specs all factory settings


Not really sure if your English is that bad, or if you are trolling.... But you cannot combine two different GPUs for SLI. They must be the same. Maybe contact ASUS and they might be able to get you another one


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *031Dutch*
> 
> hello members en and owners off the gtx 780 club
> 
> i whas a proud owner off a asus direct cuii gtx 780 oc in sli.
> 
> but 1 off the gpu whas defect. so i i rma it.
> but the store can not send a new 1 they dont have it any more in stock
> when i searched on some local webshops none off the store`s has it any more
> and ont he asus website its gone.
> 
> i wanna have stil a gtx 780 sli from asus direct cuii
> 
> so i whas thinking about buying a gtx 780ti direct cuii
> 
> will this also work? or will it not work?
> 
> if it works.
> 
> i have a power suply off corsair ax760i
> 
> my systems specs are
> 
> intel i7 4770 3,4 stock speed
> 4x ddr3 @ 1600mhz
> corsair h105
> fan controller
> 3 solid state drives
> 5 x 120 mm red led fans 1 x 140 mm red fan
> bitfenix alchemy red led strips
> and a sound blaster z sound card
> gtx 780 direct cuii oc edition.
> maybe a gtx 780ti direct cuii
> 
> i dont gona overclock my system specs all factory settings
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure if your English is that bad, or if you are trolling.... But you cannot combine two different GPUs for SLI. They must be the same. Maybe contact ASUS and they might be able to get you another one
Click to expand...

eh if he has to go through asus to get a replacement he might as well scrap the card and buy another one.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh if he has to go through asus to get a replacement he might as well scrap the card and buy another one.


lol whys that? Do you mean because they don't have any, or bad customer service. If that's what you mean, that's why I went EVGA


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh if he has to go through asus to get a replacement he might as well scrap the card and buy another one.
> 
> 
> 
> lol whys that? Do you mean because they don't have any, or bad customer service. If that's what you mean, that's why I went EVGA
Click to expand...

asus rma suxx. you might as well call them nonexistent


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> lol whys that? Do you mean because they don't have any, or bad customer service. If that's what you mean, that's why I went EVGA


It's why I go EVGA for anything I can.

I wish EVGA would start producing quality motherboards (haven't looked @ their X99 offerings)

I wish EVGA would start selling SSDs

I wish EVGA would start selling memory.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's why I go EVGA for anything I can.
> 
> I wish EVGA would start producing quality motherboards (haven't looked @ their X99 offerings)
> 
> I wish EVGA would start selling SSDs
> 
> I wish EVGA would start selling memory.


Gosh, I LOVE EVGA. When I stepped up to my 6GB 780, I wanted to add another for SLI before they stopped producing them because they are pretty much rare. I found one on eBay before they were selling for $600+ even used. Luckily I got mine for $480... If it was ASUS or any other company, I would've passed because they don't offer warranty to second hand users. The warranty is my main reason for going EVGA


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Gosh, I LOVE EVGA. When I stepped up to my 6GB 780, I wanted to add another for SLI before they stopped producing them because they are pretty much rare. I found one on eBay before they were selling for $600+ even used. Luckily I got mine for $480... If it was ASUS or any other company, I would've passed because they don't offer warranty to second hand users. The warranty is my main reason for going EVGA


Correct, and sadly their prices have started to climb a bit due to their success, but it's worth every penny.

They cross shipped me a new titan, just because It found some old flux on the back of the card, that was slowly eating away at some pins... This is the type of thing ASUS would tell you to go to hell over,as the GPU was 100% still functional.

oh, almost forgot.

It was a card I got used, from Ebay, andit have 3 different serial numbers... The two on the GPU didn't match, and the one on the box didn't match either on the gpu


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Correct, and sadly their prices have started to climb a bit due to their success, but it's worth every penny.
> 
> They cross shipped me a new titan, just because It found some old flux on the back of the card, that was slowly eating away at some pins... This is the type of thing ASUS would tell you to go to hell over,as the GPU was 100% still functional.
> 
> oh, almost forgot.
> 
> It was a card I got used, from Ebay, andit have 3 different serial numbers... The two on the GPU didn't match, and the one on the box didn't match either on the gpu


Exactly... However, I would like to mod my bios so I can heavily overclock my 780's to at least 1250Mhz or 1300Mhz. But I'm seriously scared that they will die on me during my 3 years. Some people saying they fried their titans with too much voltage (modded), and EVGA granted them a replacement. I'm about to call them and see if it will void my warranty if it dies. Even on their website, it says "MAY void warranty."

Also, when I was upgrading through the step up program, I was 2 months over the time frame. When EVGA sent out the notifications saying the 6GB model was available, I never got an email... so I forgot about it. I upgrade to 1440p a couple weeks later, and thought I should give it a try to call them and see if there is something they can do to let me step up. They opened me up a 3 day window. After that, I'm truly an EVGA forever GPU buyer


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Exactly... However, I would like to mod my bios so I can heavily overclock my 780's to at least 1250Mhz or 1300Mhz. But I'm seriously scared that they will die on me during my 3 years. Some people saying they fried their titans with too much voltage (modded), and EVGA granted them a replacement. I'm about to call them and see if it will void my warranty if it dies. Even on their website, it says "MAY void warranty."
> 
> Also, when I was upgrading through the step up program, I was 2 months over the time frame. When EVGA sent out the notifications saying the 6GB model was available, I never got an email... so I forgot about it. I upgrade to 1440p a couple weeks later, and thought I should give it a try to call them and see if there is something they can do to let me step up. They opened me up a 3 day window. After that, I'm truly an EVGA forever GPU buyer


don't do that...

Also, I've seen less than 4-5 dead Titans since the soft mod came out, and the ones that did do so, weren't doing it "properly" not enough cooling, bad waterblocks, or obscene amounts of voltage (1.4v+ crosses into obscene)

I've seen WAY MORE dead custom PCB GK110s than reference cards killed from volt mod, and that doesn't even include LN2 users, or cards like KPE.

but yeah, don't ask them.... I don't know anyone that's ever been denied by EVGA on a modded card replacement. The one I sent back had Skyn3t on it, and I ran 1.35V through it every day. They didn't say a word, but then again, cross shipments = you give them a deposit, they send the new card, you have 30 days to send the old card back, get your money back a week or two after they get the old card back.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't do that...
> 
> Also, I've seen less than 4-5 dead Titans since the soft mod came out, and the ones that did do so, weren't doing it "properly" not enough cooling, bad waterblocks, or obscene amounts of voltage (1.4v+ crosses into obscene)
> 
> I've seen WAY MORE dead custom PCB GK110s than reference cards killed from volt mod, and that doesn't even include LN2 users, or cards like KPE.
> 
> but yeah, don't ask them.... I don't know anyone that's ever been denied by EVGA on a modded card replacement. The one I sent back had Skyn3t on it, and I ran 1.35V through it every day. They didn't say a word, but then again, cross shipments = you give them a deposit, they send the new card, you have 30 days to send the old card back, get your money back a week or two after they get the old card back.


Well for current games now at for a 60hz 1440p monitor, I really don't need to mod my bios for more frames... But eventually I will need to on newer games. Do you think EVGA will void my warranty if it does "die"? That's what im scared about


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well for current games now at for a 60hz 1440p monitor, I really don't need to mod my bios for more frames... But eventually I will need to on newer games. Do you think EVGA will void my warranty if it does "die"? That's what im scared about


Like I said, I've yet to hear / see proof of anyone ever getting their warranty voided due to blowing a VRM, or the like.

My guess is that it would require too much effort to prove the card had been taken way out of spec.

Also, We've never really seen EVGA denounce people tweaking the voltage controller on GK110, while we have 100% seen Nvidia send their goons here to spread around FUD... Ha, Nvidia tried telling us that it wasn't really working at first, but we quickly disproved it. They attempted to say it was a placebo effect, but Titans running @ 1330mhz is not a placebo.


----------



## stevevace2

HI all I have a gigabyte ghz ed 780 and a evga acx sc 780 in sli the evga has power throttling problems they are both underwater i would like to get the evga card at least on par with the gigabyte whats my best option to increase the power limit because thats what seems to be throttling it.


----------



## SteezyTN

I have a quick question regarding power supply and 6-8- pin cables for my SLI 6GB cards...

I'm using an Corsair AX860 PSU. Due to not enough cables, I have to use both of the "pig tail" cables which branch off into two 8 pins. When I was using just one card, I used the other cables which has just an 8 pin connector (so two total).

Can using the pig tail pcie cables (1 cable total for each card) cause a performance drop?

Does any of that make sense lol?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have a quick question regarding power supply and 6-8- pin cables for my SLI 6GB cards...
> 
> I'm using an Corsair AX860 PSU. Due to not enough cables, I have to use both of the "pig tail" cables which branch off into two 8 pins. When I was using just one card, I used the other cables which has just an 8 pin connector (so two total).
> 
> Can using the pig tail pcie cables (1 cable total for each card) cause a performance drop?
> 
> Does any of that make sense lol?


simple answer, nope.

non issue.


----------



## jleslie246

Well after remounting my waterblocks with Noctua NT-H1 (37C degrees max temp while running test), cleaning my water loop, and putting my weaker card in the lower PCI slot I am now running better than ever!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3817853


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> HI all I have a gigabyte ghz ed 780 and a evga acx sc 780 in sli the evga has power throttling problems they are both underwater i would like to get the evga card at least on par with the gigabyte whats my best option to increase the power limit because thats what seems to be throttling it.


Have you already turned the power limit the the maximum value allowed in Afterburner? That would be my first step. After that you will need to modify the BIOS to get any higher limits.


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Have you already turned the power limit the the maximum value allowed in Afterburner? That would be my first step. After that you will need to modify the BIOS to get any higher limits.


i did when i used the max voltage i could get 1.3 in percision x but the evga card was all over the place so i just did max overvolt to base and got both cards clocks to 1201 boost at 1.2 volts and no more power throttling which is good enough for now


----------



## Jeffredo

Hope I don't regret this - pulled the trigger this weekend on a PNY GTX 780.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133549

Seemed like a good card for the price and should suit my 1920x1200 monitor for several years.


----------



## skupples

should serve you very well


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> Hope I don't regret this - pulled the trigger this weekend on a PNY GTX 780.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133549
> 
> Seemed like a good card for the price and should suit my 1920x1200 monitor for several years.


Agreed, this card rocks and it is a lot of fun to overclock!


----------



## Jeffredo

Thanks - makes me feel better! Everyone seems to say "GTX 970" right now but this card will end up saving me at least $60 compared to the cheapest 970.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> Hope I don't regret this - pulled the trigger this weekend on a PNY GTX 780.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133549
> 
> Seemed like a good card for the price and should suit my 1920x1200 monitor for several years.


You should be happy. I run two 780's at 2560x1440. And honestly they play just about anything I want without any issues. I've been tempted many times to sell my 780's and get a pair of 970's. So far I'm keeping that in check.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> Thanks - makes me feel better! Everyone seems to say "GTX 970" right now but this card will end up saving me at least $60 compared to the cheapest 970.


well, the performance is nearly equal between the two, 970 needs some 1400-1500mhz to trade blows with a ~11000-1200 mhz 780, BUT! 970 consumes some 100W less than the 780, which adds up, very slowly, but eventually.

either way, the performance is nearly =.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> You should be happy. I run two 780's at 2560x1440. And honestly they play just about anything I want without any issues. I've been tempted many times to sell my 780's and get a pair of 970's. So far I'm keeping that in check.


that would be a power saving side grade.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> well, the performance is nearly equal between the two, 970 needs some 1400-1500mhz to trade blows with a ~11000-1200 mhz 780, BUT! 970 consumes some 100W less than the 780, which adds up, very slowly, but eventually.
> 
> either way, the performance is nearly =.
> that would be a power saving side grade.


Right. That plays a big part in not doing it. I've never run into any trouble running out of VRAM so the extra 1GB isn't much of a reason either. It's more of "OOOOH it's new I must have" syndrome.


----------



## emsj86

Just wanted to chime In and ask a question. So if I have single oc 780 (1200) and bought a 1440p monitor. Could I play bf4 and games like that at over 60fps. Note now I run 144 fps with a few dips on 1080p at mixed high with now aa. (Ultra doesn't look all that much better IMO) oh and I have i7 4790k at 4.8. Thanks in advance


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just wanted to chime In and ask a question. So if I have single oc 780 (1200) and bought a 1440p monitor. Could I play bf4 and games like that at over 60fps. Note now I run 144 fps with a few dips on 1080p at mixed high with now aa. (Ultra doesn't look all that much better IMO) oh and I have i7 4790k at 4.8. Thanks in advance


Can't speak for BF4 but when I was running a single 780 on my 2560x1440 monitor it had little trouble playing, skyrim, watch dogs, witcher 2, dishonored, and tomb raider at a mix of high and ultra settings with AA and such at x2 or off. I've never had any of those games go under 45 fps at the time.

Not a very scientific answer, but the 780 is a very capable card.


----------



## emsj86

Yea I want a 1440p monitor but not sure which one to get. Any suggestions. I've been telling myself to wait to next set of Gpus bc I rather not sli and get a monitor than. Might wait for g sync to be cheaper. But I doubt it will be 500 in the next two years.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea I want a 1440p monitor but not sure which one to get. Any suggestions. I've been telling myself to wait to next set of Gpus bc I rather not sli and get a monitor than. Might wait for g sync to be cheaper. But I doubt it will be 500 in the next two years.


I have SLI 6GB 780's and use an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor. Nearly stays at a constant 60 FPS. It's a great monitor under $500. As for BF4, I get a constant 60 FPS in SLI, and I believe it was a constant 60 with dips to the ~40-50's. If I were you, I would SLI. If you buy an EVGA card off eBay (for fairly cheap now), you would still be covered under warranty


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have SLI 6GB 780's and use an ASUS PB278Q 1440p monitor. Nearly stays at a constant 60 FPS. It's a great monitor under $500. As for BF4, I get a constant 60 FPS in SLI (ultra + 4XMSAA), and I believe it was a constant 60 with dips to the ~40-50's with a single card. If I were you, I would SLI. If you buy an EVGA card off eBay (for fairly cheap now), you would still be covered under warranty


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Right. That plays a big part in not doing it. I've never run into any trouble running out of VRAM so the extra 1GB isn't much of a reason either. It's more of "OOOOH it's new I must have" syndrome.










Totally get it

funny thing, i'm rebuilding my old server, to be mostly modern (Z77 w/ xeon) and i'm planning to pull my third WC titan from the beast, & stick it into the server.... Mostly because tri-sli support seems to fade further into history with each new title, and most games that do support tri-SLI, run better in surround w/ only 2x GPUs. So, I figure I can turn it into a GRID box or something, just for the lulz.


----------



## Terreos

Do you have a 780 already and want to upgrade your monitor? If that's the case I'd say go for it. I had a single GTX 670 and could use my 2560x1440 on medium-high settings on most games. I upgraded to the 780 when it was released and was very happy with it. I went with a second one down the road because they was a good game combo with Black flag, Arkham Origins, and Splinter cell. ((To this day though black flag still runs like garbage)) And the increase in performance wasn't noticeable since I tweaked the settings in my games to get 50+ fps. One is more than enough for now depending on how you play your games.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally get it
> 
> funny thing, i'm rebuilding my old server, to be mostly modern (Z77 w/ xeon) and i'm planning to pull my third WC titan from the beast, & stick it into the server.... Mostly because tri-sli support seems to fade further into history with each new title, and most games that do support tri-SLI, run better in surround w/ only 2x GPUs. So, I figure I can turn it into a GRID box or something, just for the lulz.


You mean totally do the side grade? I mean I'd honestly love too. I love putting new stuff into my pc.









I've considered getting a newer motherboard and cpu also to modernize it. But, I'm gonna wait for the 5000 series cpus. ((Not the x99 boards mind you.))


----------



## cstarkey42

Hey guys.

I have an EVGA GTX 780 ASX and recently decided to try Precision X 16 again. I'm confused because I can use the Overboost option to get 1.3V, where before I was under the impression it was supposed to be capped at 1.2, and it shows 1.3+V in the Precision monitoring but if I look at GPU-Z it is only showing 1.2V. Despite the discrepency, I can now OC my card higher than I could before. With the old Precision and MSI Afterburner I couldn't get above +25/+250 without the drivers/direct X/general freeze crash occurring. Right now, with Precision X 16 5.2.7 I'm at +60/+325 and I feel like I can still go higher. My temps have yet to go above 64 degrees.

I've looked all over for info on the Precision X but haven't had much luck so I was hoping someone here might have dealt with this too.

Thanks.


----------



## skupples

no no no. totally avoid the side grade.

GM200 will be going live in the enterprise market any day now, and Nvidia is probably already stocking the shelves, just waiting for AMD to release something new.

AKA, we won't see anything bigger and better than 980 until AMD counters baby maxwell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstarkey42*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 780 ASX and recently decided to try Precision X 16 again. I'm confused because I can use the Overboost option to get 1.3V, where before I was under the impression it was supposed to be capped at 1.2, and it shows 1.3+V in the Precision monitoring but if I look at GPU-Z it is only showing 1.2V. Despite the discrepency, I can now OC my card higher than I could before. With the old Precision and MSI Afterburner I couldn't get above +25/+250 without the drivers/direct X/general freeze crash occurring. Right now, with Precision X 16 5.2.7 I'm at +60/+325 and I feel like I can still go higher. My temps have yet to go above 64 degrees.
> 
> I've looked all over for info on the Precision X but haven't had much luck so I was hoping someone here might have dealt with this too.
> 
> Thanks.


hard to know which one to trust, since GPU-Z is almost always wrong w/ voltage readings.


----------



## cstarkey42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no no no. totally avoid the side grade.
> 
> hard to know which one to trust, since GPU-Z is almost always wrong w/ voltage readings.


Thanks, I didn't realize GPU-Z was unreliable in that area. Nvidia Inspector is also reporting a 1.2V while Precision X is showing 1.312V. Since it's Precision X that is allowing the adjustment and also just happens to be the only meter showing the new reading I'd be suspicious about its results if it wasn't for the fact I can OC so much higher now. Of course, that's all through PX as well so it really does call the whole app into question as to what sort of results I'm actually even getting, though my games do seem to be playing at a slightly higher fps and feel snappier overall, though it all could be in my head. I would think there'd be more posts about it though and I haven't found any, only things relating to K-Boost.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no no no. totally avoid the side grade.
> 
> GM200 will be going live in the enterprise market any day now, and Nvidia is probably already stocking the shelves, just waiting for AMD to release something new.
> 
> AKA, we won't see anything *bigger and better than 980* until AMD counters baby maxwell.
> .


Oh thank the heavens. You spooked me there for awhile. I really don't want to upgrade until I can side grade to a single GPU. So until that happens I wanna keep my baby the way it is for awhile. That and keep my wallet happy.









I hope that's true. I've enjoyed coming back to nvidia after trying for so many years to use AMD. Nothing against them but my experience with their software for their products has just put me off for good.

Does the EVGA 980 Kingpin count?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstarkey42*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no no no. totally avoid the side grade.
> 
> hard to know which one to trust, since GPU-Z is almost always wrong w/ voltage readings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I didn't realize GPU-Z was unreliable in that area. Nvidia Inspector is also reporting a 1.2V while Precision X is showing 1.312V. Since it's Precision X that is allowing the adjustment and also just happens to be the only meter showing the new reading I'd be suspicious about its results if it wasn't for the fact I can OC so much higher now. Of course, that's all through PX as well so it really does call the whole app into question as to what sort of results I'm actually even getting, though my games do seem to be playing at a slightly higher fps and feel snappier overall, though it all could be in my head. I would think there'd be more posts about it though and I haven't found any, only things relating to K-Boost.
Click to expand...

gpu-z is usually accurate until 1.212v for 700 series and lower. it cannot see anything higher due to reading through the driver. PX is correct if you are using the overvolt feature as only afterburner and PX can see above 1.212v. However with certain cards all software has its quirks. for instance no software can read my voltage correctly without glancing over it. A DMM is the best way to know what your really getting.


----------



## cstarkey42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> gpu-z is usually accurate until 1.212v for 700 series and lower. it cannot see anything higher due to reading through the driver. PX is correct if you are using the overvolt feature as only afterburner and PX can see above 1.212v. However with certain cards all software has its quirks. for instance no software can read my voltage correctly without glancing over it. A DMM is the best way to know what your really getting.


Thank you, that really clears it up for me. Damn, I love this card even more than I already did! So much for feeling the need to rush to buy a 970 or 980.


----------



## skupples

GPU-Z cuts out for me ~1.08V. /shrug


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GPU-Z cuts out for me ~1.08V. /shrug


it always cuts out for my gpu as the kingpins sensors are screwed. Generally however its accurate up to 1.212v. There are cases where it suxx though.


----------



## stevevace2

I Got a gigabyte 780 ghz in sli with a evga acx sc I dint realize it before I got a block for it but the card is unstable at medium clocks . It will blow thru bench marks and heavy gpu gaming but crash in less intensive games. At stock clocks I can get it to crash every time I open gw2.

Question I have is will the Skynet bios fix this over volting does seem to help but since the card down volts it will still crash I'm kinda stuck with this model because of the unique waterblock.

Anyideas?


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> I Got a gigabyte 780 ghz in sli with a evga acx sc I dint realize it before I got a block for it but the card is unstable at medium clocks . It will blow thru bench marks and heavy gpu gaming but crash in less intensive games. At stock clocks I can get it to crash every time I open gw2.
> 
> Question I have is will the Skynet bios fix this over volting does seem to help but since the card down volts it will still crash I'm kinda stuck with this model because of the unique waterblock.
> 
> Anyideas?


Lot of these GHz edition were unstable due to high voltage and high clocks. Try to put the same settings like your evga.


----------



## Akrozo

I have a GHZ Edition with Skynet bios and the maximum voltage is 1.212mV with Core Clock at 1.212 Mhz.
This is the best result for me, otherwise with every game or benchmark I have a crash...


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Lot of these GHz edition were unstable due to high voltage and high clocks. Try to put the same settings like your evga.


my evga overclocks to 1200 core stable at load but medium clocks crash on the gigabyte


----------



## SteezyTN

Most stable I can get it 1189Mhz at 1.2v. Any higher, and Titanfall will crash! This is with 6GB 780 SLI.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Most stable I can get it 1189Mhz at 1.2v. Any higher, and Titanfall will crash! This is with 6GB 780 SLI.


That is really low voltage. Do you mean if you push the clock any higher at any voltage the game crashes? Have you tried taking them to 1.3v?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> That is really low voltage. Do you mean if you push the clock any higher at any voltage the game crashes? Have you tried taking them to 1.3v?


1.2 is really the highest I've taken them. I nodded them once, but took it off because "I was scared of damaging them" hahaha... Maybe tonight I will flash them again so I can get 1.3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Most stable I can get it 1189Mhz at 1.2v. Any higher, and Titanfall will crash! This is with 6GB 780 SLI.


Titanfall finally has functional / competent SLI support?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Titanfall finally has functional / competent SLI support?


It now ha SLI support, but not really "functional"... Meaning that the lights flicker and a few other things.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 1.2 is really the highest I've taken them. I nodded them once, but took it off because "I was scared of damaging them" hahaha... Maybe tonight I will flash them again so I can get 1.3.


I don't believe you need to flash to unlock 1.3v. You just need to do the mod on the software level. I could be wrong, but 1.3v is pretty tame as long as your temps are controlled.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 1.2 is really the highest I've taken them. I nodded them once, but took it off because "I was scared of damaging them" hahaha... Maybe tonight I will flash them again so I can get 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you need to flash to unlock 1.3v. You just need to do the mod on the software level. I could be wrong, but 1.3v is pretty tame as long as your temps are controlled.
Click to expand...

A flash helps as the higher power target helps support the higher voltage and gives it stability.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> A flash helps as the higher power target helps support the higher voltage and gives it stability.


You'll know if you need the higher power limit after doing the softmod because you'll see clock throttling. Skynet's bios are topnotch though and make overclocking your card a lot of fun especially if you're not a pro with kepler bios tweaker.

I'd flash the cards do the softmod and I'd bet you get better clocks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> A flash helps as the higher power target helps support the higher voltage and gives it stability.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll know if you need the higher power limit after doing the softmod because you'll see clock throttling. Skynet's bios are topnotch though and make overclocking your card a lot of fun especially if you're not a pro with kepler bios tweaker.
> 
> I'd flash the cards do the softmod and I'd bet you get better clocks
Click to expand...

eh. I'm not a pro with kepler bios tweaker. I wish I knew how to mod bios as it would be so cool.


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh. I'm not a pro with kepler bios tweaker. I wish I knew how to mod bios as it would be so cool.


Err I meant this for the guy asking questions about his overclock. Clearly you are the man when it comes to tweaking bioses. Sorry if that seemed like it was for you @djthrottleboi


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh. I'm not a pro with kepler bios tweaker. I wish I knew how to mod bios as it would be so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Err I meant this for the guy asking questions about his overclock. Clearly you are the man when it comes to tweaking bioses. Sorry if that seemed like it was for you @djthrottleboi
Click to expand...

no i was telling you i dont know what i'm doing lol. I just be guessing and stuffs


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no i was telling you i dont know what i'm doing lol. I just be guessing and stuffs


LOL!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no i was telling you i dont know what i'm doing lol. I just be guessing and stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

Its not the plain truth but it can be said in a way.


----------



## SteezyTN

Okay, DJ or anyone who knows. Like everyone most likely knows, I have 6GB 780 SLI. I want to at least reach 1.25v or maybe 1.3v. What exactly do I need to download? It's so confusing.

Last time, when I first flashed them, all I did was 1.212. Is it the same flash, or do I need to do anything else?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, DJ or anyone who knows. Like everyone most likely knows, I have 6GB 780 SLI. I want to at least reach 1.25v or maybe 1.3v. What exactly do I need to download? It's so confusing.
> 
> Last time, when I first flashed them, all I did was 1.212. Is it the same flash, or do I need to do anything else?


you need to run the C2 commands to go north of 1.212V, the bios just allows removal of throttling & no boost.

The tools are in Occamrazor's signature, and should be in the OP as well.

simply put, you have to edit each MSI-AB GPU profile, save, then attempt to launch the program. You know you've won when MSI-AB prompts you to restart. No restart prompt? go back into the MSI folder, & delete the profile page. Restart your computer, see if the profile folder has self replicated, then try again... this is just an obscenely vague breakdown, but it isn't really all that complicated. This mod will allow 1.3V, above that you need to run dos commands, or use the Zawarudo Tool.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1504684/replacement-capacitor-for-gtx-780ti-classified/0_50#post_23062745 here, a link to one of his posts... everything you need is in his sig, ignore the section of the guide which covers LLC.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Okay, DJ or anyone who knows. Like everyone most likely knows, I have 6GB 780 SLI. I want to at least reach 1.25v or maybe 1.3v. What exactly do I need to download? It's so confusing.
> 
> Last time, when I first flashed them, all I did was 1.212. Is it the same flash, or do I need to do anything else?


skupples was paying attention so he beat me to it.


----------



## utnorris

I picked up a used GTX780 and was told it had Skyn3t's bios already on it, how do I tell if that is correct? It's a PNY reference card and the voltage can go up to 1.21v in AB if that makes a difference.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I picked up a used GTX780 and was told it had Skyn3t's bios already on it, how do I tell if that is correct? It's a PNY reference card and the voltage can go up to 1.21v in AB if that makes a difference.


i believe all of skyn3t's bios for the 780 has boost disabled. so if the clock speed stays the same _under load_ it has it. ofc it will down clock when idling . .


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I picked up a used GTX780 and was told it had Skyn3t's bios already on it, how do I tell if that is correct? It's a PNY reference card and the voltage can go up to 1.21v in AB if that makes a difference.


Check the BIOS with GPUZ. You should see something like "80.10.36.00.82 (P2083-0020)". Where as if it were the stock bios it would just be "80.10.36.00.82.

Also, to get to 1.3v you will need the LLC mod (see page #1 here in this forum).


----------



## Jeffredo

Got my PNY GTX 780 CC from Newegg yesterday. Very nice and well worth the $270. I was worried the custom dual fan cooler might be noisy, but its very quiet and reasonably cool running (73C max on auto in Heaven). No coil whine either, which is a relief these days. Looks really good too - nice aluminum shroud and a backplate. I haven't OC'd it yet (plays all my games fine at stock GTX 780 speeds on a 1920x1200 monitor).


----------



## johako

I tried to use the AB soft mod on my EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1 but both commands return "invalid". Any suggestions?

I can also provide a newer bios: 80.80.31.00.81 Maybe it's worth a try to mod it?

GK110B1.zip 197k .zip file


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johako*
> 
> I tried to use the AB soft mod on my EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1 but both commands return "invalid". Any suggestions?
> 
> I can also provide a newer bios: 80.80.31.00.81 Maybe it's worth a try to mod it?
> 
> GK110B1.zip 197k .zip file


possible that you input the commands incorrectly, can you provide a screenshot of the CMD window & the error message?

other thing to try would be Take Ownership. It's just a little program that says U MY BIOTCH! to any file you run it on.

Great tool to use on fresh windows 8.x+ installs.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i believe all of skyn3t's bios for the 780 has boost disabled. so if the clock speed stays the same _under load_ it has it. ofc it will down clock when idling . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Check the BIOS with GPUZ. You should see something like "80.10.36.00.82 (P2083-0020)". Where as if it were the stock bios it would just be "80.10.36.00.82.
> 
> Also, to get to 1.3v you will need the LLC mod (see page #1 here in this forum).


Yeah, it's his latest bios. Thank you for the help. Love the card, although not really a great overclocker, seems 1189/1641Mhz is the best I can do for benchmarks and be somewhat stable. Anything higher and it crashes. I plan to run it at stock voltage and overclock it to 1129/1592Mhz for 24/7 usage. I have it under water and temps are sitting around 28c under load, although my current ambient is 20c, I am still impressed at how cool it runs even under load.


----------



## SgtRotty

i have a couple of questions. i have two msi 780s with both on skynets bios both B1.

1. how do i figure out how much wattage my gpus are pulling? is it TDP 330 x power% used = watts?

2. if my gpu is reaching 89-92% power% should i bump it? if so, how much at a time? 105,110,115...?

3. both of my cards are watercooled with h55s and nzxt g1 brackets, temps never peak past 48c on bf4. im running with the voltmods on afterburner around 1.3v+, do i need to be bump the power or should 100% be fine for those volts?

4. if i bump the power %, will i be able to lower core volts for my clock speed?

5. how should my volts be scaling between say 50mhz at a time? if that makes sense...

i appreciate the help thx!


----------



## looniam

1. yes.

2. give it some head room i had seen my 780 have PT % spikes of +15% then what was being used at times. ie. low to high load sometimes.

3. if you are hitting 92% then it won't hurt to increase the PT to 117% being on water it's *probably safe* to hit over 360 watts. but the real question is; do you have an idea what the VRM temps are?

4. sure.

5. voltage increases in "steps" of 0.06. oops you weren't asking that. depends on the chip. mine did well at lower speed; a couple of 13Mhz step for a 0.06 bump but as i increased the core speed i started to have to dump in a bigger amount of voltage; a couple of 0.06 bumps for one 13Mhz. that's when it doesn't seem worth it to me.

hope it helps.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> i have a couple of questions. i have two msi 780s with both on skynets bios both B1.
> 
> 1. how do i figure out how much wattage my gpus are pulling? is it TDP 330 x power% used = watts?
> 
> 2. if my gpu is reaching 89-92% power% should i bump it? if so, how much at a time? 105,110,115...?
> 
> 3. both of my cards are watercooled with h55s and nzxt g1 brackets, temps never peak past 48c on bf4. im running with the voltmods on afterburner around 1.3v+, do i need to be bump the power or should 100% be fine for those volts?
> 
> 4. if i bump the power %, will i be able to lower core volts for my clock speed?
> 
> 5. how should my volts be scaling between say 50mhz at a time? if that makes sense...
> 
> i appreciate the help thx!


Do you have heatsinks on your mosfets? If not, voltmodding to 1.3v can kill your card.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Do you have heatsinks on your mosfets? If not, voltmodding to 1.3v can kill your card.


i have the msi 780s which has a heat plate over the VRMs and VRAM. i also have corsair h55s with NZXT brackets with 92mm fans blowing on them. is that enuff, or should i adding heatsinks or something else?


----------



## SgtRotty

also, i noticed for the B1 bios, it says the power target could be: Default power target 100% 330w by 150% slide 500w or 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w. how do i determine which mine has?

[*] Version 80.80.21.00.1C
[*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz

[*] Bios version 80.80.21.00.75
[*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz

these are the 2 im using

nevermind on how to figure that out. 1 card in afterburner has a 200% the other has 150%. does this matter or should they have the same power targets?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Do you have heatsinks on your mosfets? If not, voltmodding to 1.3v can kill your card.
> 
> 
> 
> i have the msi 780s which has a heat plate over the VRMs and VRAM. i also have corsair h55s with NZXT brackets with 92mm fans blowing on them. is that enuff, or should i adding heatsinks or something else?
Click to expand...

i had considered getting some thermal tape to go between the VRMs and the back plate when looking a back plates.

i suggest reading posts #20851 to #20895 for a discussion on cooling VRMs . . it will answer more questions than you think you have.


----------



## SgtRotty

Cool! I appreciate the info guys! I set my power targets accordingly so both cards are around 360-364 watts. definitely made some stability chasing higher clocks!


----------



## EarlZ

Does MFAA work with the 780's? I saw the latest drivers is supposed to enable MFAA but I am not sure if its for Maxwell only..


----------



## looniam

it is maxwell only.

i got all stoked the first time i seen a blue line (the indicator in the intial MFAA driver) but it was a "false positive"


----------



## Amir2100

hi
please help me
i have nvidia 780 gtx hof galaxy

i tryed to update bios to 80.80.21.00.46 more than once but Faild

what can i do?


----------



## looniam

you read this?
Quote:


> *F*lash Tip's and Trick's
> 
> When you do
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> 
> A pop up message will show up to choose which GPU you want to flash.
> Than you type
> 
> 0 >> First GPU,
> 1 >> Second GPU,
> 2 >> Third GPU and
> 3 >> Forth GPU.
> 
> This choose message only pop's up if you have multiple GPU'S
> If you have single GPU it does it automatically.
> 
> *Side note*
> If you have a bad flash and cannot flash the GPU again with those command
> 
> nvflash -6
> nvflash -4 -5 -6
> nvflash -override -6
> This command
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6
> Will override all those tree command above and force the flash to the first GPU. Just remember to change the instance # by follow, 0, 1, 2, 3


----------



## Amir2100

now what
what is next?


----------



## looniam

now you can flash as you tried before


----------



## Amir2100

failed again
firmware image pci subsystem id does not match


----------



## looniam

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 ???

maybe you try the nv EZflash . .on first post.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir2100*
> 
> failed again
> firmware image pci subsystem id does not match


I wouyldn't flash it with a firmware mismatch anyway as that means its for a different card.


----------



## CeeeJaaay

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I was wondering if there's a way to make the fans spin slower than 37%. I tried editing the BIOS to make the percentage go to 0% and it didn't make any difference.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I was wondering if there's a way to make the fans spin slower than 37%. I tried editing the BIOS to make the percentage go to 0% and it didn't make any difference.


Are you running waterblocks?

If I remember correctly, taking the fans below the stock min is a major pain in the ass which requires hex editing the bios code.

if you ARE running water, fan speed doesn't mean anything, as the fan isn't connecting.


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I was wondering if there's a way to make the fans spin slower than 37%. I tried editing the BIOS to make the percentage go to 0% and it didn't make any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running waterblocks?
> 
> If I remember correctly, taking the fans below the stock min is a major pain in the ass which requires hex editing the bios code.
> 
> if you ARE running water, fan speed doesn't mean anything, as the fan isn't connecting.
Click to expand...

Nope I'm on air. Do you know if there's a guide? I'm down to use hex, I'm trying to achieve a dead silent pc on idle and the 780 doesn't help at all.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> Nope I'm on air. Do you know if there's a guide? I'm down to use hex, I'm trying to achieve a dead silent pc on idle and the 780 doesn't help at all.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


sorry, not aware of any guides that walk you through truly re-writing the bios via hex... IF that is the only way to do it.

KBT basically locks out out of some features, and each new gen of bios + KBT locks out more and more features for tweaking.

This will be NV's downfall. The more draconian they become, the more we will start moving towards AMD, specially now that AMD is finally, after 10 years, starting to properly tune their drivers... THOUGH, taking a year + to introduce proper XFIRE compatibility makes their products a deal breaker, to this day.

Pascal or 390 or bust.


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> Nope I'm on air. Do you know if there's a guide? I'm down to use hex, I'm trying to achieve a dead silent pc on idle and the 780 doesn't help at all.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, not aware of any guides that walk you through truly re-writing the bios via hex... IF that is the only way to do it.
> 
> KBT basically locks out out of some features, and each new gen of bios + KBT locks out more and more features for tweaking.
> 
> This will be NV's downfall. The more draconian they become, the more we will start moving towards AMD, specially now that AMD is finally, after 10 years, starting to properly tune their drivers... THOUGH, taking a year + to introduce proper XFIRE compatibility makes their products a deal breaker, to this day.
> 
> Pascal or 390 or bust.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm thinking of moving to Xfire 390s for the Oculus Rift and a custom loop but for now I'd truly enjoy a <20 dB experience on idle. Thanks for your input by the way.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## skupples

they (GPU driver devs) are having enough issues honing in dual-SLI + OR, as latency is a MAJOR factor in reducing VR sickness, so I would wait on that one.

I'm in the same boat, though honestly, with the how DK2 works, I prefer Surround/eyefinity, for now.

Will test CV1 when it hits to reevaluate the situation, but as it stands right now I would take surround over OR any day, even with the cost difference, but i'm somewhat of a realist,


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> they (GPU driver devs) are having enough issues honing in dual-SLI + OR, as latency is a MAJOR factor in reducing VR sickness, so I would wait on that one.
> 
> I'm in the same boat, though honestly, with the how DK2 works, I prefer Surround/eyefinity, for now.
> 
> Will test CV1 when it hits to reevaluate the situation, but as it stands right now I would take surround over OR any day, even with the cost difference, but i'm somewhat of a realist,


Yeah I wouldn't be a day one customer anyway, I learned my lesson years ago. And I never tried surround so I don't know how it compares to VR (which I tried and loved). I'll have a chance to try surround soon, but I don't think I'll prefer it because of how cool the head tracking is on VR.


----------



## Amir2100

This is my full try


and this is the bios i have downloaded it form here


What is wrong???


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir2100*
> 
> This is my full try
> 
> 
> and this is the bios i have downloaded it form here
> 
> 
> What is wrong???


the first obvious one is that the bios you are using isn't for your card.


----------



## Amir2100

my card is galaxy 780 HOF
where can i find a compatible bis whit my card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir2100*
> 
> my card is galaxy 780 HOF
> where can i find a compatible bis whit my card?


look through the first page. There are 2 other bios in the next section for the HOF cards never use -4 -5 -6 without knowing completely that you dont have a choice as if you put the wrong bios on your card you will be royally screwed


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> look through the first page. There are 2 other bios in the next section for the HOF cards *never use -4 -5 -6 without knowing completely that you dont have a choice as if you put the wrong bios on your card you will be royally screwed*


i'll have to take the blame for giving him those directions.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> look through the first page. There are 2 other bios in the next section for the HOF cards *never use -4 -5 -6 without knowing completely that you dont have a choice as if you put the wrong bios on your card you will be royally screwed*
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have to take the blame for giving him those directions.
Click to expand...

its okay. I prefer that if they use it its because they didn't have any other choice because it saves us the trouble of trying to troubleshoot and repair a computer we know nothing about other than the gpu. I never tell them to use that command unless they have a kingpin as that card seems to need that command.


----------



## Amir2100

so can some one give me a full help
1-link for perfect bios matches my 780 hof card
2-full directions

Thanks in advance


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir2100*
> 
> so can some one give me a full help
> 1-link for perfect bios matches my 780 hof card
> 2-full directions
> 
> Thanks in advance


ok. i'll pay attention better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amir2100*
> 
> i have nvidia 780 gtx hof galaxy


i see the BIOS you have is *80.10.*3a.00.6b that is first A1 chip.

bios *80.80.*xx.xx is *B1* chip!

├───780 HOF-3A-6B
780HOF-3A-6B.zip 134k .zip file
[*] Galaxy HOF
[*] Version 80.10.3A.00.6B

here

780HOF-3A-6B.zip 134k .zip file


go to first post and look for EZflash!


----------



## skupples

Correct bios, gotta match the first two equence in your stock bios with the bios in the OP

Directions : use EZFLASH. Also in OP.


----------



## Amir2100

Done










Thanks All.


----------



## Cappu01

Hy, my name is cappu an i am from germany, so sorry for my english.

I tried the skyn3t bios for my msi gtx780 twinfrozr IV with b1 chip.

I flashed under DOS, everthing went well and gpu-z shows me thr right clockrates.

But the fan speed will not go under 34% in msi afterburner. I can't go under the 34%.

I removed the driver after restarting my pc, but it won't work.

Any idea?

Thanks for he
lping


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amir2100*
> 
> so can some one give me a full help
> 1-link for perfect bios matches my 780 hof card
> 2-full directions
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i'll pay attention better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amir2100*
> 
> i have nvidia 780 gtx hof galaxy
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see the BIOS you have is *80.10.*3a.00.6b that is first A1 chip.
> 
> bios *80.80.*xx.xx is *B1* chip!
> 
> ├───780 HOF-3A-6B
> 780HOF-3A-6B.zip 134k .zip file
> [*] Galaxy HOF
> [*] Version 80.10.3A.00.6B
> 
> here
> 
> 780HOF-3A-6B.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> go to first post and look for EZflash!
Click to expand...

lots better


----------



## looniam

even a caveman can do it!








(be actually helpful i mean)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> even a caveman can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (be actually helpful i mean)


lol. you already knew how to do it. Though i feel you. When trying to help everyone things get pressured and lets face it this is a thankless position.


----------



## johako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> possible that you input the commands incorrectly, can you provide a screenshot of the CMD window & the error message?


Thanks for your help. Repeating it solved the problem. Last time i tried it several times without success. As I remember last time AB was running, maybe this causing problems?


----------



## simpatiacaserta

I bought a Zotac gtx780 AMP! and I flashed bios 3a' skyn3t... so the gpu clock from 1059mhz now is 954mhz it's all OK!!! So when I set msi afterburner core clock +400 gpuz Gpu clock register 1354Mhz...954mhz(def)+400mhz=1354Mhz but when I launch firestrike or 3dMark 11 the gpu lock max is 1251mhz. Infact in the sensors schedule of gpuz the max freq gpu clock is 1251mhz... how is it possible? I set gpu voltage 1.30v with LLC MOD and power limit at 130%

Can you help me?

I also used DDU then

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 namebios.rom

but it's the same, how can I resolve it?


----------



## looniam

your bios flashed fine. its your overclocking in AB that isn't going well.

did you work your way up to 1354 or just jacked it up to that?

because my old evga SC pretty much topped out at 1123 w/1.3. and if your on air i wouldn't recommend going past 1.225v those vrms will get too hot.


----------



## simpatiacaserta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> your bios flashed fine. its your overclocking in AB that isn't going well.
> 
> did you work your way up to 1354 or just jacked it up to that?
> 
> because my old evga SC pretty much topped out at 1123 w/1.3. and if your on air i wouldn't recommend going past 1.225v those vrms will get too hot.


My gpu is under watercooling. I try it also with Xprecision 16 and it's the same. how can I resolve?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cappu01*
> 
> Hy, my name is cappu an i am from germany, so sorry for my english.
> 
> I tried the skyn3t bios for my msi gtx780 twinfrozr IV with b1 chip.
> 
> I flashed under DOS, everthing went well and gpu-z shows me thr right clockrates.
> 
> But the fan speed will not go under 34% in msi afterburner. I can't go under the 34%.
> 
> I removed the driver after restarting my pc, but it won't work.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for he
> 
> 
> lping


probably something Skyn3t built into the BIOS to help protect the card, as they run warmer on these bios'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johako*
> 
> Thanks for your help. Repeating it solved the problem. Last time i tried it several times without success. As I remember last time AB was running, maybe this causing problems?


possible.

failing to enter the commands correctly can also make msi-ab open.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simpatiacaserta*
> 
> My gpu is under watercooling. I try it also with Xprecision 16 and it's the same. how can I resolve?


you go up in 13 - 39mhz steps or just jacked it up to 400Mhz?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *simpatiacaserta*
> 
> My gpu is under watercooling. I try it also with Xprecision 16 and it's the same. how can I resolve?
> 
> 
> 
> you go up in 13 - 39mhz steps or just jacked it up to 400Mhz?
Click to expand...

personally i'm a fan of 13-26-52 steps but then i'm used to my method.


----------



## simpatiacaserta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> personally i'm a fan of 13-26-56 steps but then i'm used to my method.


I try directly +400, because I have another Zotac GTX780 (not AMP) with an ASIC lower than this and I bench with +365mhz!!!

But if I launch a bench at default I don't see the originale frequency (954mhz Skynet's bios mod) but 841mhz.

I don't understand it.... I have the problem with and without OC


----------



## SolarNova

Hi all. Currently at work as I write this and just read about the advanced oc guide and its 1.3v mod. Does it work with the 780classified with stock bios ?? My card currently only does about 1228mhz core +500 mhz memory at 1.2v so would be good to see whst it could do with more volts. I have custom loop with 3 240 rads so temperatures shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## looniam

go get the classified tool - link in my sig for the classified club.


----------



## SolarNova

The classy tool is a temporary oc iirc. Sounded to me the msi ab volt mod was a perma oc every startup like precision x. I dont want to have to manually set the oc on the classy tool every start up.


----------



## looniam

you have to check the voltage controller its prolly not the NCP 4208(?) or whatever)

my 780ti classy has the same as the asus 780 (the chill 8318 chip) but it didn't work as list here i found another way and found AB voltage controlling wasn't nearly as stable as using the classy tool, so i deleted the entry out of my AB profile and went back to it.


----------



## MechDragon

Hi everyone.
I use MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming OC and flash skyn3t-780TFG.rom vbios from this topic.
But my fan idle is 34% (minimum) and 46-48% when videocard have temp 75-78°.
It is normal? (I thought it would be 20% and 100%)


----------



## Cappu01

@MechDragon
I´ve got the same problem, so for me it seems there ist are hardware lock or lock by driver.

I although tried the skyn3t bios for my MSI, but the fan won`t come under 34% in idle.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simpatiacaserta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> personally i'm a fan of 13-26-56 steps but then i'm used to my method.
> 
> 
> 
> I try directly +400, because I have another Zotac GTX780 (not AMP) with an ASIC lower than this and I bench with +365mhz!!!
> 
> But if I launch a bench at default I don't see the originale frequency (954mhz Skynet's bios mod) but 841mhz.
> 
> I don't understand it.... I have the problem with and without OC
Click to expand...

then it wasn't a succesful flash or the gpu uses a different bios and something is not right.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Does anyone know where I can find a couple 780 backplates? I have two reference coolers. I can't find any online. Anyone on here know anybody that has a couple lying around?


----------



## semitrack

Hey guys

This is my first post here. I am looking to flash a custom bios for my Zotac 780 REFERENCE version. I have some experience flashing notebook gpu's but never desktop ones.
My current BIOS is 80.10.37.00.05. I think its the newest version according to techpowerup.

My understanding is that I cant use any of the rev4 bioses, because they require 80.80.XXX bios versions correct?

So which ones can I use? Ideally I want to disable gpuboost and up my power target a bit. I have no clue/ experience whatsover when it comes to voltages tweaking.

I was going to use the rev3: skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip file, but I thought I would ask to be sure first. the core of 1137 does seem a bit high though. Whenever I OC to that frequency I need some pretty high fan speeds to keep temps around 80. How would using this bios at stock 1137mhz compare to using the stock bios and OCing to 1137 mhz? Would the temps be exactly the same or does custom bios somehow perform better?

I think a core of around 980 would be perfect for me, but I'm not sure which one to take that is compatible with my bios.

Sorry for the long post..


----------



## looniam

just remember to SAVE your bios before flashing with GPU-Z. that way if you don't like the result you can flash it back.

but go ahead and give it a try, it will still downclock when only needing a 2D profile. i also suggest using afterburner to keep an eye on the clockspeed and then temps. you can also use it to downclock if you find 1137 a but high for your liking and apply that at start up.

though it depends what you're looking for. if you're not gaming heavily, you just might want to keep the original bios. but no harm in giving it a try as long as the idle/low load temps are fine.


----------



## semitrack

Thanks for you reply.
Yeah i use afterburner. The games that I run are very demanding due to the fact that i run them at 1440p. I want to get as much out of my 780 as possible. I will go ahead and try it then thanks.

I didnt think of applying a profile at startup, somehow it makes me more comfortable not having to do that, dont know why haha.
Do you know anything about the compatibility of the 80.80 , 80.10.37 and 80.10.3A custom bioses with my current bios? Do I have to make sure only to use the 80.10.37 ones or are the rest fine too?


----------



## looniam

afaik, the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios are for the B1 chip which is a later gpu. the 80.10.xx.xx.xx are the earlier A1 chips; which is in the OP under one of the (SPOILER) tags.

i just looked again and i believe most any reference bios would be compatible. the reference meaning the power delivery and the cooler (the titan style) so you might want to look at:

780 EVGA 780 OC Reference
780OC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] EVGA 780 OC
[*] Version 80.10.37.00.80

since it has the base clock of 954.Mhz. double check that because I DO MAKE MISTAKES! sorry.









read all the info above the list after expanding the spoiler. and i mind of having a "learning rexperience" here is:

KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file

kepler BIOS tweaker. i am NOT suggesting you use that to modify any bios. i am suggesting you save the bios you have, open it with that to look at the common, boost table, voltage and power tables to get an understanding:



oops i mean to scroll all the way down on the power table, the last set of entries will show how much the power target can get in afterburner. well here that 106% is the stock for the EVGA ACX that i had:


btw, don't mess with that . .there are other entries that would need edited before that can be adjusted . . .sorry rambling on but to get back to the point, sure maybe try the 780 EVGA 780 OC Reference if the 1137mhz is a little too much for your liking.


----------



## aceman8448

Thinking of water cooling my evga 780 classy with acx cooler. Is it worth it? what waterblock and pump should i get


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Thinking of water cooling my evga 780 classy with acx cooler. Is it worth it? what waterblock and pump should i get


If your not over clocking, or have only one card, it's really not worth it. Look at my signature for the pump and stuff I use. My cards in SLI at 1.2v hit a max of 53c, but that was because I wasn't watching the speed of my fans, so the water was running like 45c. But with the fans to the right speed, temps never reach more than 48c


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Thinking of water cooling my evga 780 classy with acx cooler. Is it worth it? what waterblock and pump should i get
> 
> 
> 
> If your not over clocking, or have only one card, it's really not worth it. Look at my signature for the pump and stuff I use. My cards in SLI at 1.2v hit a max of 53c, but that was because I wasn't watching the speed of my fans, so the water was running like 45c. But with the fans to the right speed, temps never reach more than 48c
Click to expand...

not true its always worth the boost lol. I have a single card and watercooling. The difference in temps will increase overclocking room and can definitely boost performance.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true its always worth the boost lol. I have a single card and watercooling. The difference in temps will increase overclocking room and can definitely boost performance.


You'd get more performance spending that money on either a better card or sli. Either would net more performance than water cooling a single card.


----------



## semitrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> afaik, the 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios are for the B1 chip which is a later gpu. the 80.10.xx.xx.xx are the earlier A1 chips; which is in the OP under one of the (SPOILER) tags.
> 
> i just looked again and i believe most any reference bios would be compatible. the reference meaning the power delivery and the cooler (the titan style) so you might want to look at:
> 
> 780 EVGA 780 OC Reference
> 780OC.zip 132k .zip file
> [*] EVGA 780 OC
> [*] Version 80.10.37.00.80
> 
> since it has the base clock of 954.Mhz. double check that because I DO MAKE MISTAKES! sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read all the info above the list after expanding the spoiler. and i mind of having a "learning rexperience" here is:
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.27.zip 97k .zip file
> 
> kepler BIOS tweaker. i am NOT suggesting you use that to modify any bios. i am suggesting you save the bios you have, open it with that to look at the common, boost table, voltage and power tables to get an understanding:
> 
> 
> 
> oops i mean to scroll all the way down on the power table, the last set of entries will show how much the power target can get in afterburner. well here that 106% is the stock for the EVGA ACX that i had:
> 
> 
> btw, don't mess with that . .there are other entries that would need edited before that can be adjusted . . .sorry rambling on but to get back to the point, sure maybe try the 780 EVGA 780 OC Reference if the 1137mhz is a little too much for your liking.


I will definitely check out the bios like that, thanks alot
I'm going for the 954mhz bios first. I have a 650 watt power supply, how much do you think I can set the TDP target? with that specific bios 150% is 500 watts, i think thats too far. What do you reckon?

ALso the default power target is 330w for 100% on that bios. Is this the same for the stock bios? I didnt think the 780 used that much on stock everything...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitrack*
> 
> I will definitely check out the bios like that, thanks alot
> I'm going for the 954mhz bios first. I have a 650 watt power supply, how much do you think I can set the TDP target? with that specific bios 150% is 500 watts, i think thats too far. What do you reckon?
> 
> ALso the default power target is 330w for 100% on that bios. Is this the same for the stock bios? I didnt think the 780 used that much on stock everything...


all skyn3t's bios have an increased power target over the stock, which i believe are generally 250 watts.

though that doesn't mean it will use that much power. there still is the amount of voltage and clock speed that affects the power draw, the power target is the limit. power consumption increases linearly with core/clock speed and exponentially with voltage.

huh?

ok. increasing the core speed is easy, it goes up with the amount of percentage. ie @ 954Mhz @225 watts (this is more like what the card will really use @stock) it will go up 10% if you increase 96Mhz for 1050Mhz @247.5 watts. (i am cheating by rounding up a little)

voltage is a little more complicated using squared. but lets say you are crashing @ 1050Mhz @247.5 watts and need some voltage. it was 0.98 and you decide to increase it to 1.12 so:

1.12^2/0.98^2= 1.306*247.5 = 323.24 watts. now, lets go all the way back to the power target. (using _the bios of 250watts_) 323.24/250= 130% if the PT is lower than that the card will throttle down. _if you want to look at actual with 225 watts_ then 323.24/225= ~144%

so my point of doing all this math?

though my math is far from precise (using that 225 watts for just 954Mhz is proably a little heavy handed), you can see the 330watt TDP in skyn3ts bios is very convenient to keep from having to raise the power target. the air cooling on most any card can handle that heat given off.

now to spare you and everyone about your PSU, yes a 650 watts PSU can handle that unless you have a socket 2011 set up overclocked @4.5Ghz+ and dumping 1.3volts. that will suck up 300+ watts easy. but a sandy/ivy bridge and haswell avg ~ 180-200 watts with a AMD FX 8 core in between.

but it does depend on *what* PSU is it? if its a flaming brick like diablotek then NO.

and i ought to stop there before a huge wall-o-text happens . .


----------



## Cappu01

Hi at all.

When i sit here just reading and writing in this forum which is really nice and helpfull
my MSI GTX780 is the loudest thing in my rig.

I tried out the skyn3t bios v4, thank you very much @skyn3t








I tried out another bios for my card.
I tried out editing my original bios with KBT.

Nothing works for the fans, idle won`t come under 34% while the card cools with 23°.

I thought the bios will come down to 20% shown on the first site?

Any idea?


----------



## semitrack

You are a great help thank you very much.

Those calculations really help me quite a bit in terms of how everything works works.

I thought it used 330 watts no matter what on 100%....

When buying a PSU i looked that I got a really good quality one. I have a Seasonic X-650 rated 80+ Gold in combination with a [email protected] (stock voltage), I guess I am fine there.


----------



## jterrag

Hi.

I have three 780s under water and I wanted to try some "heavier" overclocking by flashing their bios.
Two of them are zotac AMP with GK110B1 and bios 80.80.21.00.42 so this rev4 bios
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/24684
seems perfect for them.
The last one is an "old" gigabyte reference card with GK110A1 and bios 80.10.36.00.01. I'm not sure which bios
I should choose amongst skyn3t's revisions 1,2,3 and 3A (or even if there's any suitable bios at all amongst them).
Any suggestions?

Thanks

John


----------



## Yey09

Is it normal for the voltage to flactuate? on AB monitor voltage goes up and down on full load but clock speed remains the same.

I followed the OC and voltage unlock and its working. on normal the voltage is fix on 1.230v.


----------



## skupples

Yes.

It's called Vdroop or more technically, Load Line calibration.

all chips do this, including CPUs.

It's normal.


----------



## fede97

Hey all, first post-lame post
I'm willing to overclock my 780 but i havent't been able to find a bios matching my actual one. Which bios could an EVGA SC 780 with 80.80.31.00.80 bios version?


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fede97*
> 
> Hey all, first post-lame post
> I'm willing to overclock my 780 but i havent't been able to find a bios matching my actual one. Which bios could an EVGA SC 780 with 80.80.31.00.80 bios version?


I have the same one but have the old bios version. 80.10.3A.00.80


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It's called Vdroop or more technically, Load Line calibration.
> 
> all chips do this, including CPUs.
> 
> It's normal.


I see... my EVGA 970 FTW dont have a vdroop.... voltage don't flactuate even on OC, everything is stable what you set it at.


----------



## fede97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I have the same one but have the old bios version. 80.10.3A.00.80


And we're both stuck?


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fede97*
> 
> And we're both stuck?


nope... skynet bios are available for my bios version, using it right now . check the 1st page.


----------



## fede97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> nope... skynet bios are available for my bios version, using it right now . check the 1st page.


Ahhh, ok, so you're ok now


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fede97*
> 
> And we're both stuck?


maybe try to pm @skyn3t and attach your bios maybe he can do some bios modding for you.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I see... my EVGA 970 FTW dont have a vdroop.... voltage don't flactuate even on OC, everything is stable what you set it at.


Then I don't trust the monitoring software to properly report the data flowing out of the 970 voltage controller.

load line calibration is an absolute.

hell, nvidia is probably masking the voltage readings, in part, to attempt to keep us out.


----------



## fede97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> maybe try to pm @skyn3t and attach your bios maybe he can do some bios modding for you.


Ok, i hoped i didn't need to disturb him privately but i'll. Thanks


----------



## villAni

The volt mod + LLC is causing my GPU to crash even under small load, why is this?

e.
Removed volt mod & LLC, GPU still keeps crashing, what now?
I didn't OC it at all. Just installed volt mod & LLC and this started happening.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> The volt mod + LLC is causing my GPU to crash even under small load, why is this?
> 
> e.
> Removed volt mod & LLC, GPU still keeps crashing, what now?
> I didn't OC it at all. Just installed volt mod & LLC and this started happening.


remove LLC mod, it's dead.

Nvidia killed it, I don't think anyone is really sure how though.

we just know that it stopped working shortly after 780Ti release.


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> remove LLC mod, it's dead.
> 
> Nvidia killed it, I don't think anyone is really sure how though.
> 
> we just know that it stopped working shortly after 780Ti release.


Already did, atleast I think so.
I removed it from the start-up folder, do I need to do something else as well?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Already did, atleast I think so.
> I removed it from the start-up folder, do I need to do something else as well?


Yes, fully reboot your PC. Shutdown, let sit for a sec, then turn back on.

It should be gone.

you can always run the check command to verify.

flush drivers & MSI-AB if it keeps acting funny, after removing from start folder & rebooting.


----------



## Omerio

OK im going to ask a dumb question that im sure i know the answer to but will ask anyways lol. I just a EVGA 780 SC, and it has the 80.80 bios on it. But i want to use it in SLI with a 780 that has the 80.10 bios. Now i know i can't flash the 80.10 with the 80.80 bios. But can i flash the 80.80 bios with an 80.10 bios? Only reason i want to do this is so that they both match.

TIA


----------



## SgtRotty

I still use the LLC mod, how does it not work?? Im using 347.09 driver and my volts don't jump .025 up or down

nevermind...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I still use the LLC mod, how does it not work?? Im using 347.09 driver and my volts don't jump .025 up or down
> 
> nevermind...


It's extremely rare that full blown disabled LLC works these days.

How it broke? No one really knows, besides that it started acting up after 780TI release.


----------



## SgtRotty

well, i did some testing with and without the LLC mod. i found that with the mod, im running at 1.225 with it dipping down to 1.213 a .012 difference. without the mod it dipped down to 1.169 .056 difference, and unstable it crashed while on bf4. so should i keep the broken mod while 100% stable or ditch the mod and bump volts to make up for the dips? (i dont think its dead, just not 100%)


----------



## Yeric

Hello everybody, i'm sorry i don't speak english very well so please, be kind with me, I just buy a GTX 780 by gigabyte, and my bios version is: 80.80.31.00.0D (P2083-0021) and i can't fine a Skyn3t bios for her, so if you could help me find it, it would be very nice to you, thank you.
(And sorry for my bad english...^^)


----------



## erso44

so folks it´s me again,

my second gtx780 is on it´s way and I´m a little bit worried about my PSU. I´ve one BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W.

Do you think that my PSU has enough power to run both cards?

On the webside I found that my PSU is SLI Ready but I don´t know for which one...


----------



## fede97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> so folks it´s me again,
> 
> my second gtx780 is on it´s way and I´m a little bit worried about my PSU. I´ve one BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W.
> 
> Do you think that my PSU has enough power to run both cards?
> 
> On the webside I found that my PSU is SLI Ready but I don´t know for which one...


Do yourself the maths with this site


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fede97*
> 
> Do yourself the maths with this site


ahh I don´t trust this...I want to hear some experience


----------



## fede97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> ahh I don´t trust this...I want to hear some experience


It depends on your config. Do you overclock?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fede97*
> 
> It depends on your config. Do you overclock?


for example: It recommends me 850W...but some people are playing around with 700-750W

actually yes of course


----------



## fede97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> for example: It recommends me 850W...but some people are playing around with 700-750W
> 
> actually yes of course


Well if you do you better wait for someone else as your power consumption could vary A LOT. I can't help you, i'm just a noob


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeric*
> 
> Hello everybody, i'm sorry i don't speak english very well so please, be kind with me, I just buy a GTX 780 by gigabyte, and my bios version is: 80.80.31.00.0D (P2083-0021) and i can't fine a Skyn3t bios for her, so if you could help me find it, it would be very nice to you, thank you.
> (And sorry for my bad english...^^)


go to first post and look for:
Quote:


> skyn3t vBios download
> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to show)


after clicking to open look for:
Quote:


> *Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 rev 2.0 B1*
> [*] skyn3t-GB-WF-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.39
> [*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz


80.80.31.00.0D is what you have now 80.80.21.00.39 is skyn3t version


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> for example: It recommends me 850W...but some people are playing around with 700-750W
> 
> actually yes of course


You probably did it wrong
The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You probably did it wrong
> The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator


...I measured the watt´s...I think I got it now. And thanks for helping


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> ...I measured the watt´s...I think I got it now. And thanks for helping


Did you get that bumber from the wall?
If you did remember to take the efficiency of your PSU off the number you get from the wall.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Did you get that bumber from the wall?
> If you did remember to take the efficiency of your PSU off the number you get from the wall.


I tested:

while gaming @ 388-420W. Peak was 451W.

now I´m calculating +250W. That means: Peak @ 701W

Oh...that´s quiet at the edge haha.

Okey everything is read off the wattmeter with efficiency


----------



## SteezyTN

Hey all, quick question... My 2 way SLI 6GB 780's are really acting weird. I have the stock bios (unmodded/flashed), and performance is terrible. I have them overclocked to 1189mhz at 1.2v and I cannot even keep a steady 60FPS in TitanFall with max settings. Even with all mex settings and MSAA to off. I'm playing at 1440p. Performance just seems terrible. It seems like the voltage is constantly dropping to idle voltage and pops back up.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hey all, quick question... My 2 way SLI 6GB 780's are really acting weird. I have the stock bios (unmodded/flashed), and performance is terrible. I have them overclocked to 1189mhz at 1.2v and I cannot even keep a steady 60FPS in TitanFall with max settings. Even with all mex settings and MSAA to off. I'm playing at 1440p. Performance just seems terrible. It seems like the voltage is constantly dropping to idle voltage and pops back up.


As far as I know, Titanfall doesn't support SLI. It's probably just running off of one card. Do you see any usage from the second card?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> As far as I know, Titanfall doesn't support SLI. It's probably just running off of one card. Do you see any usage from the second card?


They added SLI support a few months ago.


----------



## Grirvan

I have a EVGA GTX 780 and am using the latest NVIDIA driver 347.25. I am getting crash after crash in games like COD Advanced Warfare and Grid Autosport. I have tried 347.09, 344.60 and still am crashing. Could it be because this is an older card and if so what older driver is recommended?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grirvan*
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 780 and am using the latest NVIDIA driver 347.25. I am getting crash after crash in games like COD Advanced Warfare and Grid Autosport. I have tried 347.09, 344.60 and still am crashing. Could it be because this is an older card and if so what older driver is recommended?


Older card? It's only two years old, meaning it's last gen. Still rocks solid for "ultra" settings on games. Anyways, is it overclocked?

I used to be able to reach 1202mhz on my 6GB models in SLI, but just until recently in TitanFall, I chrash. I had to drop it to 1176mhz just for stability. So back off the overclock a little. Bring it down 13mhz and test the stability (if you are over clocking).


----------



## Grirvan

Yeah I'm with you on rock solid. It is still am awesome card on ultra, but the crashes are killing me. I do not overclock at all, but it is a EVGA GTX 780 Overclock card and I have always had the switch for the dual bios set to the manufacturer overclock position.


----------



## erso44

sorry guys stupid question:

my second gtx arrived and it´s already connected. My first GPU is flashed and I want to flash my second GPU. Do I need to take the GPU1 out to flash GPU2?


----------



## SgtRotty

I would flash one card at a time. Its what i did, noob proof!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> sorry guys stupid question:
> 
> my second gtx arrived and it´s already connected. My first GPU is flashed and I want to flash my second GPU. Do I need to take the GPU1 out to flash GPU2?


Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom

provided the new card is in the second slot. though if your mobo has a plx chip it will be 2 if its in the second slot and the card in the first slot would be 1 since the plx chip will be 0 instead of the card in the first slot being 0


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom
> 
> provided the new card is in the second slot. though if your mobo has a plx chip it will be 2 if its in the second slot and the card in the first slot would be 1 since the plx chip will be 0 instead of the card in the first slot being 0


okey it worked. I just searched for the right number and I controlled it by the bios version. THX









but I see in many games a problem: For example inf bf4 there level lines...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --index=1 whateverbiosname.rom
> 
> provided the new card is in the second slot. though if your mobo has a plx chip it will be 2 if its in the second slot and the card in the first slot would be 1 since the plx chip will be 0 instead of the card in the first slot being 0
> 
> 
> 
> okey it worked. I just searched for the right number and I controlled it by the bios version. THX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I see in many games a problem: For example inf bf4 there level lines...
Click to expand...

yeah the driver is probably causing that issue


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah the driver is probably causing that issue


no, it´s not the driver









it was the sli bridge. I just turned it and woala








my first gpu reaches 69°C and my second 81°C....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah the driver is probably causing that issue
> 
> 
> 
> no, it´s not the driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the sli bridge. I just turned it and woala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first gpu reaches 69°C and my second 81°C....
Click to expand...

wondering why i keep seeing lines myself without a sli bridge? Maybe all those months of being power starved now it has to get used to power again.


----------



## SteezyTN

Is it normal for my clock speed to constantly change during gaming? For instance, while playing TitanFall the clock speed with constantly reduce itself. I'm overclocked (2 way SLI) at 1189mhz at 1.2v and during heavy load (gaming). What I mean is that they don't sink with each card... Card one will drop to ~1160mhz and card two will drop to ~1100. Isn't the point of a SLI bridge to run them together. Should I get a new SLI bride?

Does that make sense? Sorry, a little hard to explain in typing.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Is it normal for my clock speed to constantly change during gaming? For instance, while playing TitanFall the clock speed with constantly reduce itself. I'm overclocked (2 way SLI) at 1189mhz at 1.2v and during heavy load (gaming). What I mean is that they don't sink with each card... Card one will drop to ~1160mhz and card two will drop to ~1100. Isn't the point of a SLI bridge to run them together. Should I get a new SLI bride?
> 
> Does that make sense? Sorry, a little hard to explain in typing.


I got the same problem. The first one run with 1004 mhz and the second one with 954 mhz. I decided to underclock the first one to get the same clocks. At the end while gaming msi afterburner showed me the same clocks only in bf4 but in other games it showed me sometimes again different clock speeds...This problem is a little bit confusiing and I don´t think it depends on the sli bridge...because I think that problem must be a software failure.

I don´t have enough time to search for a solution. When you get a solution pls quote me


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wondering why i keep seeing lines myself without a sli bridge? Maybe all those months of being power starved now it has to get used to power again.


he ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I got the same problem. The first one run with 1004 mhz and the second one with 954 mhz. I decided to underclock the first one to get the same clocks. At the end while gaming msi afterburner showed me the same clocks only in bf4 but in other games it showed me sometimes again different clock speeds...This problem is a little bit confusiing and I don´t think it depends on the sli bridge...because I think that problem must be a software failure.
> 
> I don´t have enough time to search for a solution. When you get a solution pls quote me


Correct, BF4 is the only game where it's almost constant with core clocks. And before anyone else comments, both cards are EVGA 6GB SC models with same clock speed and everything.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I got the same problem. The first one run with 1004 mhz and the second one with 954 mhz. I decided to underclock the first one to get the same clocks. At the end while gaming msi afterburner showed me the same clocks only in bf4 but in other games it showed me sometimes again different clock speeds...This problem is a little bit confusiing and I don´t think it depends on the sli bridge...because I think that problem must be a software failure.
> 
> I don´t have enough time to search for a solution. When you get a solution pls quote me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, BF4 is the only game where it's almost constant with core clocks. And before anyone else comments, both cards are EVGA 6GB SC models with same clock speed and everything.
Click to expand...

this seems like a driver issue as my clocks are no longer consistent with what i set in newer drivers. sadly it seems older drivers dont really work.


----------



## erso44

Are 82°C acceptable?
The second one is around 60°C


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Are 82°C acceptable?
> The second one is around 60°C


Air or water? If your on air, lower your voltage. You said your running 1.3-1.5v in your other post. That's your problem if you on air. There is no way in hell you'd be reading 82c on water, so I'm assuming your on air. If your on air, it's too much voltage. If you have that much voltage on air, you basically agreeing to "killing the cards" at your own will


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Air or water? If your on air, lower your voltage. You said your running 1.3-1.5v in your other post. That's your problem if you on air. There is no way in hell you'd be reading 82c on water, so I'm assuming your on air. If your on air, it's too much voltage. If you have that much voltage on air, you basically agreeing to "killing the cards" at your own will


sry...there is a mistake.
I mean 1.13-1.15V....








and on air. palit super jetstream.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> sry...there is a mistake.
> I mean 1.13-1.15V....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on air. palit super jetstream.


Turn the fan speed up


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Turn the fan speed up


100%


----------



## SteezyTN

How do I unlock more than 1.212v? I just flashed my 6Gb cards again, and I chrashed at 1280mhz, I'm still dropping the core clock, and it's at 1267mhz right now. What exactly do I need to install/flash to reach at least 1.25 or 1.3v? I'm see my that people are saying the LLC doesn't work anymore and stuff like that. I'm confused

Edit* crashed at 1267mhz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How do I unlock more than 1.212v? I just flashed my 6Gb cards again, and I chrashed at 1280mhz, I'm still dropping the core clock, and it's at 1267mhz right now. What exactly do I need to install/flash to reach at least 1.25 or 1.3v? I'm see my that people are saying the LLC doesn't work anymore and stuff like that. I'm confused
> 
> Edit* crashed at 1267mhz


mods like this http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 you dont need llc but eh. use occam's mod then this to get as high as you want but dont go over 1.45v


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mods like this http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 you dont need llc but eh. use occam's mod then this to get as high as you want but dont go over 1.45v


Wooah... Never never ever would I go above 1.3v haha. Even that seems high to me. So far it's doing well at 1254Mhz at 1.212, so if I don't crash in game, I'll leave it at that for a few more months. Then if it's not enough, I'll do the mods you linked. Thanks a lot Dj, I really appreciate it.

Btw, my Corsair AX860's fan is turning on. it makes like a whining noise/cool whine sound. So it looks like I finally putting that thing to use haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mods like this http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 you dont need llc but eh. use occam's mod then this to get as high as you want but dont go over 1.45v
> 
> 
> 
> Wooah... Never never ever would I go above 1.3v haha. Even that seems high to me. So far it's doing well at 1254Mhz at 1.212, so if I don't crash in game, I'll leave it at that for a few more months. Then if it's not enough, I'll do the mods you linked. Thanks a lot Dj, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Btw, my Corsair AX860's fan is turning on. it makes like a whining noise/cool whine sound. So it looks like I finally putting that thing to use haha
Click to expand...

no problem and lol how long has it been off?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem and lol how long has it been off?


Haha well I mean it's been on, but it's never really been under this high of load. I keep the PSU on hybrid mode


----------



## VeerK

Quick question:

What size thermal pads do the reference cooled 780s use? I put a reference Titan Cooler on my ACX 780 and it started to artifact and BSOD under heat, so I can only assume the VRMs are overheating because the ACX thermal pads are smaller than the pads on my other fully reference cooled 780.

Are they 1 or 1.5mm, and where should I get replacement thermal pads? I've heard of Fujipoly extreme being good, but I don;t know where to buy them since FCPU is down.

Thanks guys


----------



## skupples

fujipoly extreme is an extreme waste of money for an air cooler.

also, I'm pretty sure they're 1.5mm or thicker.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> fujipoly extreme is an extreme waste of money for an air cooler.
> 
> also, I'm pretty sure they're 1.5mm or thicker.


what should i get then?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem and lol how long has it been off?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha well I mean it's been on, but it's never really been under this high of load. I keep the PSU on hybrid mode
Click to expand...

sweet, i wish i could afford the ax1200i


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sweet, i wish i could afford the ax1200i


me too haha


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sweet, i wish i could afford the ax1200i


I was going to upgrade when they had it on sale for $279.99 (+tax) and a $40 mail in rebate, but I had to compromise... Either the bigger PSU, or a third radiator. If I chose the PSU, the third radiator wouldn't fit in my 750D. But if I chose the radiator (which I did), I'd have to take the sound/noise from the PSU running close to its max on my AX860. Hah. Now that I have "adequate" cooling, who knows how much voltage I can put on my 780's without blowing out my PSU lol.


----------



## shilka

The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 series are better then the Corsair AX series and costs less so why bother with Corsair.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 series are better then the Corsair AX series and costs less so why bother with Corsair.


Quality!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quality!


Corsair has not made any of the PSU´s they sell so its not anything made by Corsair you are getting.
The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are better and cheaper then anything Corsair sells.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Corsair has not made any of the PSU´s they sell so its not anything made by Corsair you are getting.
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are better and cheaper then anything Corsair sells.


This isn't the place and thread to argue. That's your opinion!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> This isn't the place and thread to argue. That's your opinion!


Its fact not opinion


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are better and cheaper then anything Corsair sells.


Opinion...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Opinion...


Stop Steezy.



Shilka Is Correct.

The Cautious ONe

And My Evga 780 FTW Under water is still doing great!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Corsair has not made any of the PSU´s they sell so its not anything made by Corsair you are getting.
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are better and cheaper then anything Corsair sells.


I'd just like to point out that neither does EVGA. They both make great power supplies regardless of price. Not here to argue, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Opinion...


700-750 watts comparison thread
850/860 watts comparison thread
1000-1050 watts comparison thread
1200-1350 watts comparison thread
1375-1700 watts comparison thread

EVGA SuperNova G2 is cheaper then Corsair AX and AXi and its also better in most areas as you can clearly see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd just like to point out that neither does EVGA. They both make great power supplies regardless of price. Not here to argue, just wanted to point that out.


Never said it was just pointed out that you are not getting Corsair when you buy a PSU from them.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Opinion...


Its not an Opinion its a fact thats backed up by plenty of data.

These super nova G2/P2 *super flower* are top performing PSU's and yes even better than what corsair has to offer and at cheaper price and also include 10 year warranty.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Its not an Opinion its a fact thats backed up by plenty of data.
> 
> These super nova G2/P2 *super flower* are top performing PSU's and yes even better than what corsair has to offer and at cheaper price and also include 10 year warranty.


I agree and that´s why I´ll get soon one evga 1000 g2...it´s cheap and has quality!


----------



## looniam

for what its worth, i was going to pick up a seasonic x-series when i got my 780 last june. but then when i saw jonnyguru test the supernova 750g2 and saw this:

even though it was ~100 watts more than _needed_ . .(being on air=lower voltage/power consumption)

now compared to the 650 gold:


and platinum:


aside from being less expensive and longer warranty, a no brainer.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> for what its worth, i was going to pick up a seasonic x-series when i got my 780 last june. but then when i saw jonnyguru test the supernova 750g2 and saw this:
> 
> even though it was ~100 watts more than _needed_ . .(being on air=lower voltage/power consumption)
> 
> now compared to the 650 gold:
> 
> 
> and platinum:
> 
> 
> aside from being less expensive and longer warranty, a no brainer.


yeah their ripple suppression is amazing.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah their ripple suppression is amazing.


When Sinus wave turns into a straight line (almost







)
Whatever..this has nothing to do with our topic


----------



## looniam

well . .ripple suppression is very pertinent to overclocking.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well . .ripple suppression is very pertinent to overclocking.


Ok, I agree....


----------



## D3LTA9

Hi everyone, I have a favour to ask.

So atm I have a ref EVGA superclocked 780 and ACX Rev B one, both are on water. I am using the skyn3t rev 3A vbios on the ref card and rev 4 vbios on the ACX card.

What I want to do (tried and failed myself) is modify the skyn3t rev 3A EVGA 780 SC Reference vbios to have a base core clock of 1020mhz to match the skyn3t Rev 4 ACX vbios. Then I can link my cards together in afterburner to save dialing down the individual settings on both cards. Its no big deal as I can work around and have been for a while but yeah would really appreciate it if it is possible and not too much trouble.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a favour to ask.
> 
> So atm I have a ref EVGA superclocked 780 and ACX Rev B one, both are on water. I am using the skyn3t rev 3A vbios on the ref card and rev 4 vbios on the ACX card.
> 
> What I want to do (tried and failed myself) is modify the skyn3t rev 3A EVGA 780 SC Reference vbios to have a base core clock of 1020mhz to match the skyn3t Rev 4 ACX vbios. Then I can link my cards together in afterburner to save dialing down the individual settings on both cards. Its no big deal as I can work around and have been for a while but yeah would really appreciate it if it is possible and not too much trouble.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It should be pretty simple. You just need to get Kepler bios tweaker, load up the appropriate Skyn3t BIOS and then change the value which I have circled in the picture below to your desired clock speed. Just make sure it will run properly at stock volts with that speed beforehand.



As you can see I already changed mine to 862.5, pretty much just so GPU-z would show the OC from stock.









Then just save and flash.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a favour to ask.
> 
> So atm I have a ref EVGA superclocked 780 and ACX Rev B one, both are on water. I am using the skyn3t rev 3A vbios on the ref card and rev 4 vbios on the ACX card.
> 
> What I want to do (tried and failed myself) is modify the skyn3t rev 3A EVGA 780 SC Reference vbios to have a base core clock of 1020mhz to match the skyn3t Rev 4 ACX vbios. Then I can link my cards together in afterburner to save dialing down the individual settings on both cards. Its no big deal as I can work around and have been for a while but yeah would really appreciate it if it is possible and not too much trouble.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


thats kinda pointless as sli will automatically downclock to the same performance anyway


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> It should be pretty simple. You just need to get Kepler bios tweaker, load up the appropriate Skyn3t BIOS and then change the value which I have circled in the picture below to your desired clock speed. Just make sure it will run properly at stock volts with that speed beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I already changed mine to 862.5, pretty much just so GPU-z would show the OC from stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just save and flash.


Thanks for the reply I had tried this but for some reason it never seemed to take effect when I tried a while ago. Will try again though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats kinda pointless as sli will automatically downclock to the same performance anyway


Are you saying that SLI auto adjusts clock speeds to the lowest GPU's clocks? Because I dont think that is correct as for example, I forgot to apply my OC profile to both cards one will run at stock and the other at whatever OC value I set not both at stock. Or is there something more I am missing?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> It should be pretty simple. You just need to get Kepler bios tweaker, load up the appropriate Skyn3t BIOS and then change the value which I have circled in the picture below to your desired clock speed. Just make sure it will run properly at stock volts with that speed beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I already changed mine to 862.5, pretty much just so GPU-z would show the OC from stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just save and flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply I had tried this but for some reason it never seemed to take effect when I tried a while ago. Will try again though.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats kinda pointless as sli will automatically downclock to the same performance anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that SLI auto adjusts clock speeds to the lowest GPU's clocks? Because I dont think that is correct as for example, I forgot to apply my OC profile to both cards one will run at stock and the other at whatever OC value I set not both at stock. Or is there something more I am missing?
Click to expand...

no it auto balances output meaning 1 card can be clocked higher to output a certain score while the other does it at a lower clock. sli will find that common output and use it. it will leave clocks alone but will not use the extra oc on one card unless the other matches which is why when 1 card is not stable the whole sli team performs screwed up. and then when both cards are stable but one card is clocked way higher and outputting more then the sli team is still performs screwed up. it needs a common denominator and will find it generally if they are in the same output range. in other words maybe sli is pushing that card because it knows that common ground.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no it auto balances output meaning 1 card can be clocked higher to output a certain score while the other does it at a lower clock. sli will find that common output and use it. it will leave clocks alone but will not use the extra oc on one card unless the other matches which is why when 1 card is not stable the whole sli team performs screwed up. and then when both cards are stable but one card is clocked way higher and outputting more then the sli team is still performs screwed up. it needs a common denominator and will find it generally if they are in the same output range. in other words maybe sli is pushing that card because it knows that common ground.


for that reason I had to downclock my second gpu


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Thanks for the reply I had tried this but for some reason it never seemed to take effect when I tried a while ago. Will try again though.
> Are you saying that SLI auto adjusts clock speeds to the lowest GPU's clocks? Because I dont think that is correct as for example, I forgot to apply my OC profile to both cards one will run at stock and the other at whatever OC value I set not both at stock. Or is there something more I am missing?


Old adage of fastest can only process as fast as slowest.


----------



## D3LTA9

Sorry guys I get what your saying that performance is only equal to the slowest card (or component in any system for that matter...) but I still dont see how it relates to what I am trying to do, it may just be me being really dense for which I apologise if that is the case.

My whole point is that I have both gpus running at the same speeds therefore neither card will be running slower or faster and thus bottlenecking the other.

To do so I normally, for example, set +350mhz core to one card and +280mhz core to the other to have them both running at 1300mhz (my OC I run everyday without needing to volt mod).

I would rather only add 350mhz OR 280mhz to one card and have it applied simultaneously to both via afterburner and be back at my 1300mhz. So I figured I simply just need to change the bios base clock of one of the cards so they both initially clock at either 950mhz or 1020mhz, otherwise one will be running 70mhz more (or less) than the other.

EDIT - rephrased to make more sense


----------



## skupples

I might have missed this already, but just put them on the same boost free BIOS, and you won't have to worry about the clocks being different.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I might have missed this already, but just put them on the same boost free BIOS, and you won't have to worry about the clocks being different.


^ this as its will difficult with boost active


----------



## DirektEffekt

I think he is on the Skyn3t BIOS for both, but one is on 3A and the other on 4 due to the board versions, and each of these have different clocks as standard.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I think he is on the Skyn3t BIOS for both, but one is on 3A and the other on 4 due to the board versions, and each of these have different clocks as standard.


yes however some have boost active and others have boost limited.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes however some have boost active and others have boost limited.


I am fairly sure that all Skyn3t BIOS versions have boost disables. Besides, all he wants is both cards to have the same stock clock so that he can link their clocks in afterburner without one clocking higher and becoming ubstable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes however some have boost active and others have boost limited.
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly sure that all Skyn3t BIOS versions have boost disables. Besides, all he wants is both cards to have the same stock clock so that he can link their clocks in afterburner without one clocking higher and becoming ubstable.
Click to expand...

it can be done lol.


----------



## DirektEffekt

I feel that the point of the question is being missed. He can't put them on the same BIOS because one needs newer firmware, so he wants to modify the BIOS to match bawhiwhilks while using the latest Skyn3t BIOS possible. This means the BIOS needs to be modified.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I feel that the point of the question is being missed. He can't put them on the same BIOS because one needs newer firmware, so he wants to modify the BIOS to match bawhiwhilks while using the latest Skyn3t BIOS possible. This means the BIOS needs to be modified.


and i dont think your understanding the answer it can be done. hhhmmm perhaps look at my previous posts and/or sig maybe. or should i be more clear and obvious and just say post both bios in a zip file and i will do them? jesu!!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and i dont think your understanding the answer it can be done. hhhmmm perhaps look at my previous posts and/or sig maybe. or should i be more clear and obvious and just say post both bios in a zip file and i will do them? jesu!!


I know it can be done. I gave instructions on how to do it. The problem I have with your statements is that they do not really help because "It can be done" is useful to no one and telling him that you just need two BIOSes with the same clock when he is asking HOW to do it does not help either.

However, since the person who asked the question has not commented again I assume the problem is rectified.


----------



## EarlZ

What does nvvsvx.exe and vcxdsync.exe do ? can I disable them? what do I lose out on when i disable them ?


----------



## skupples

Almost positive the drivers are dependent on those.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and i dont think your understanding the answer it can be done. hhhmmm perhaps look at my previous posts and/or sig maybe. or should i be more clear and obvious and just say post both bios in a zip file and i will do them? jesu!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know it can be done. I gave instructions on how to do it. The problem I have with your statements is that they do not really help because "It can be done" is useful to no one and telling him that you just need two BIOSes with the same clock when he is asking HOW to do it does not help either.
> 
> However, since the person who asked the question has not commented again I assume the problem is rectified.
Click to expand...

lol it could be done is simply me stating i will walk you through it or do it myself. you can tell them to set the clocks on the common tab however that won't work most of the time as the cards may have extra room and one will still boost differently from the other. That was your error in your instructions. However I was waiting for a idea of what is expected in more detail hence the short it can be done. People speak like that sometimes when waiting for more and so you have no understanding of communication to have a problem with that. Its termed whats understood need not be spoken and everything else will come when listening patiently. However as you said no more responses came so no matter to me as I have other bios to tend to. Oh and btw you cannot deem something useful or useless if you are not on the recieving team lol. then you can only assume its useless and then you have to factor in the fact that the assumption in itself was useless as it contributed nothing as well.


----------



## DirektEffekt

I will not continue this argument, it is pointless. I directed him to modify the Skyn3t BIOS which has boost disabled and thus both cards would run at the same clocks. That is what he asked for, a way to make the two Skyn3t BIOSes run at the same clocks.

Also, for something to be useful it must contain meaningful information. "It is possible" is not meaningful information.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I will not continue this argument, it is pointless. I directed him to modify the Skyn3t BIOS which has boost disabled and thus both cards would run at the same clocks. That is what he asked for, a way to make the two Skyn3t BIOSes run at the same clocks.
> 
> Also, for something to be useful it must contain meaningful information. "It is possible" is not meaningful information.


There's no argument here roflmao.







The higher bios needs stricter restraints as boost disabled is not really disabled its more of a limit on a card designed around boost. this is why it is a error as clearly the card that clocks higher has more room to do so so he need only tighten the rope on boost and then he would have had his solution.

as for your definition your still wrong for that would make small talk useless yet it serves its purpose even with as you say no meaning. In this case you are a very helpful person who doesn't small talk or muse or even ramble for that matter. you only speak when you have something to contribute? if not then thats the pot calling the kettle black by your definitions.


----------



## Cappu01

As i wrote some pages before i was looking for a bios with a lower fan speed in idle for my msi.

Nothing worked, no skyn3t bios, no other bios i found in www, no keplerbiostweaker.

But with the latest maxwell bios tweaker it worked and i lowered my fan speed in idle
to 24 % wich means ~ 940rpm while i am writing here.

So for the others with a msi 780 try out the mbt for the fan speed.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Brohem0th

So I'm assuming, after having tried about a dozen different methods, that there's absolutely no possible way to soft-mod the voltage on an Asus DirectCUII GTX 780 OC Revision B1 with the ASP1212 VRM? I've already flashed the Skyn3t BIOS to my card, but I can't for the life of me figure out a way to go past the voltage limit on the card, and if I can't do that then I'm definitely not going to buy a water block for it.

Help, please?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> So I'm assuming, after having tried about a dozen different methods, that there's absolutely no possible way to soft-mod the voltage on an Asus DirectCUII GTX 780 OC Revision B1 with the ASP1212 VRM? I've already flashed the Skyn3t BIOS to my card, but I can't for the life of me figure out a way to go past the voltage limit on the card, and if I can't do that then I'm definitely not going to buy a water block for it.
> 
> Help, please?


Maybe you can ask the boss


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> So I'm assuming, after having tried about a dozen different methods, that there's absolutely no possible way to soft-mod the voltage on an Asus DirectCUII GTX 780 OC Revision B1 with the ASP1212 VRM? I've already flashed the Skyn3t BIOS to my card, but I can't for the life of me figure out a way to go past the voltage limit on the card, and if I can't do that then I'm definitely not going to buy a water block for it.
> 
> Help, please?


the asp1212 voltage controller is sometimes a rebrand. i suggest trying the voltmod but following instructions for the CHL8313 or the UP6204 try the CHL's or the UP's as it is possible it will work as one of them http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 usually its a CHL rebrand


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the asp1212 voltage controller is sometimes a rebrand. i suggest trying the voltmod but following instructions for the CHL8313 or the UP6204 try the CHL's or the UP's as it is possible it will work as one of them http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 usually its a CHL rebrand


Thanks for the advice, but I've already tried using the Rbby258 method, and tried every different VRM on the list.

Quick question though; after I change the VRM in Rbby258, do I need to restart my machine and check the profile file for afterburner? It looks as if the tool is adding the necessary comments to the profile file in the MSI afterburner folder, but I guess I could check that really quick and see if something wasn't going right there.

Is there like a simple hardware voltage mod for this card? A resistor I could remove or some pads I could solder to get another 100mV?

Again, thanks for the prompt reply and the help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the asp1212 voltage controller is sometimes a rebrand. i suggest trying the voltmod but following instructions for the CHL8313 or the UP6204 try the CHL's or the UP's as it is possible it will work as one of them http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 usually its a CHL rebrand
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I've already tried using the Rbby258 method, and tried every different VRM on the list.
> 
> Quick question though; after I change the VRM in Rbby258, do I need to restart my machine and check the profile file for afterburner? It looks as if the tool is adding the necessary comments to the profile file in the MSI afterburner folder, but I guess I could check that really quick and see if something wasn't going right there.
> 
> Is there like a simple hardware voltage mod for this card? A resistor I could remove or some pads I could solder to get another 100mV?
> 
> Again, thanks for the prompt reply and the help
Click to expand...

you have to delete the profile and change the lines you added and yes you should restart after you delete the profiles and add a new one for a fresh load. you should manually add the lines to the config yourself though.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to delete the profile and change the lines you added and yes you should restart after you delete the profiles and add a new one for a fresh load. you should manually add the lines to the config yourself though.


Oh, okay, I need to manually edit the profile file and reboot afterwards to see if it will take effect. That's the step I was missing when I did it earlier.

Thank you, will report back with results!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to delete the profile and change the lines you added and yes you should restart after you delete the profiles and add a new one for a fresh load. you should manually add the lines to the config yourself though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay, I need to manually edit the profile file and reboot afterwards to see if it will take effect. That's the step I was missing when I did it earlier.
> 
> Thank you, will report back with results!
Click to expand...

make sure that you trying it with the different voltage controller names updated.


----------



## Mako0312

Can someone explain to me why people asking for the same amount/or more in some cases for a used 780 when used 970s are selling for the same amount or close.......

I'm so confused by that.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why people asking for the same amount/or more in some cases for a used 780 when used 970s are selling for the same amount or close.......
> 
> I'm so confused by that.


That's what im trying to figure out. they are selling for like $200-$275 on ebay, and its a beast of a card. I have 6GB 780's and those are selling for at least $500 ++++ I listed mine on eBay multiple times because I thought about upgrading to the 980's, but I finally talked myself out of it, and I deleted my listings on ebay. Im very much in love with my 6GB cards


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's what im trying to figure out. they are selling for like $200-$275 on ebay, and its a beast of a card. I have 6GB 780's and those are selling for at least $500 ++++ I listed mine on eBay multiple times because I thought about upgrading to the 980's, but I finally talked myself out of it, and I deleted my listings on ebay. Im very much in love with my 6GB cards


And people are buying it. My brother won a eBay auction for about $280 after shipping ( been used a year), when I had him a 970 lined up for $300 ( been used 1 month )..... Like I just don't get it.

I thought using my 780 in SLI, but at this point its stupid. I thought I would be able to grab another 780 for like $250 easy. $230 as a steal, but no.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why people asking for the same amount/or more in some cases for a used 780 when used 970s are selling for the same amount or close.......
> 
> I'm so confused by that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what im trying to figure out. they are selling for like $200-$275 on ebay, and its a beast of a card. I have 6GB 780's and those are selling for at least $500 ++++ I listed mine on eBay multiple times because I thought about upgrading to the 980's, but I finally talked myself out of it, and I deleted my listings on ebay. Im very much in love with my 6GB cards
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's what im trying to figure out. they are selling for like $200-$275 on ebay, and its a beast of a card. I have 6GB 780's and those are selling for at least $500 ++++ I listed mine on eBay multiple times because I thought about upgrading to the 980's, but I finally talked myself out of it, and I deleted my listings on ebay. Im very much in love with my 6GB cards
> 
> 
> 
> And people are buying it. My brother won a eBay auction for about $280 after shipping ( been used a year), when I had him a 970 lined up for $300 ( been used 1 month )..... Like I just don't get it.
> 
> I thought using my 780 in SLI, but at this point its stupid. I thought I would be able to grab another 780 for like $250 easy. $230 as a steal, but no.
Click to expand...

they are similar in performance only thing different is vram and software which the 970 runs on fumes and software boosts while the 780 eats a meal fit for a king but has real power. also steezy when you get ready to get rid of one of those 780's let me know as i would trade my kingpin for it if i cant find a titan. I want that as its closer to a titan and if modded correctly i might be able to mod it to a titan.(only testing will tell as those first four nibbles are confusing)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why people asking for the same amount/or more in some cases for a used 780 when used 970s are selling for the same amount or close.......
> 
> I'm so confused by that.


Because they aren't produced anymore would be my first GUess.

TCO


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why people asking for the same amount/or more in some cases for a used 780 when used 970s are selling for the same amount or close.......
> 
> I'm so confused by that.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they aren't produced anymore would be my first GUess.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

and a very good one i might add


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and a very good one i might add


Oh Your On to something. I have the EVGA FTW 780 and have been at 2560x 1440 for a little while now. The Card still amazes me. And I don't mess with overclocks on the GPU. I think its at 1100 Boost? Something like that.

In Shadow of Mordor I push 50 FPS at 2560 on Ultra. Lords of the Fallen has been the hardest hit on the Card at 45 FPS Using 8 Gb of Ram to play. Sometimes dropping to 35 FPS, and Still Smooth.

TCO


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and a very good one i might add
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Your On to something. I have the EVGA FTW 780 and have been at 2560x 1440 for a little while now. The Card still amazes me. And I don't mess with overclocks on the GPU. I think its at 1100 Boost? Something like that.
> 
> In Shadow of Mordor I push 50 FPS at 2560 on Ultra. Lords of the Fallen has been the hardest hit on the Card at 45 FPS Using 8 Gb of Ram to play. Sometimes dropping to 35 FPS, and Still Smooth.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

lol i have been trying to drop my kingpin for a titan or even a 780 6gb with waterblock.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have been trying to drop my kingpin for a titan or even a 780 6gb with waterblock.


Depending on how much Id get, I may get rid of my 6GB soon. Those suckers wee expsinsive haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have been trying to drop my kingpin for a titan or even a 780 6gb with waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how much Id get, I may get rid of my 6GB soon. Those suckers wee expsinsive haha
Click to expand...

lol who you telling. this kingpin cost me 850 lol.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol who you telling. this kingpin cost me 850 lol.


Haha. Before I got my waterblocks, i almost listed my cards for $600 on eBay, but I figured I would regret it due to the 6GB.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol who you telling. this kingpin cost me 850 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Before I got my waterblocks, i almost listed my cards for $600 on eBay, but I figured I would regret it due to the 6GB.
Click to expand...

i like the 6GB and the kingpin would have been much better with a 6GB ram as well. really suxxs that they scrapped em. but i would not mind going to a 6gb 780 as they are good enough.


----------



## stickg1

Got a GTX 780 Classified the other day so I can rejoin the club!


----------



## looniam

STICK!!!!!!!!

still got the mobo . .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I would gladly sell my two 6GB 780's for $675 each including waterblocks and backplates


lol thats more than a kingpin


----------



## erso44

Look at this: Hybrid cooler....


and now look at this:

Here are some charts

http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/wasser-kuehler/717-test-sieben-aktuelle-nvidia-gtx-780-wasserkuehler.html?showall=&start=11


----------



## skupples

KPE is a benching card. More memory = more room for OC fail.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> KPE is a benching card. More memory = more room for OC fail.


yeah i know but think of the numbers we could put out. even 4GB would be nice.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> STICK!!!!!!!!
> 
> still got the mobo . .


Haha, nice rig dude!


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I will not continue this argument, it is pointless. I directed him to modify the Skyn3t BIOS which has boost disabled and thus both cards would run at the same clocks. That is what he asked for, a way to make the two Skyn3t BIOSes run at the same clocks.
> 
> Also, for something to be useful it must contain meaningful information. "It is possible" is not meaningful information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> There's no argument here roflmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The higher bios needs stricter restraints as boost disabled is not really disabled its more of a limit on a card designed around boost. this is why it is a error as clearly the card that clocks higher has more room to do so so he need only tighten the rope on boost and then he would have had his solution.
> 
> as for your definition your still wrong for that would make small talk useless yet it serves its purpose even with as you say no meaning. In this case you are a very helpful person who doesn't small talk or muse or even ramble for that matter. you only speak when you have something to contribute? if not then thats the pot calling the kettle black by your definitions.


Sorry I havent replied, have been out of town for work so havent had chance to check the forum.

Got it sorted in the end, for some reason the default clock would change when modified via KBT but the GPU would stay at the old default clock settings (954mhz) even after a restart despite GPU Z saying the default clock was 1020mhz. Ended up flashing back to stock on both cards and starting fresh and now both are at 1020mhz as I want them. Figured I couldnt be messing up changing a simple value.

Cheers for the input everyone!


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Sorry I havent replied, have been out of town for work so havent had chance to check the forum.
> 
> Got it sorted in the end, for some reason the default clock would change when modified via KBT but the GPU would stay at the old default clock settings (954mhz) even after a restart despite GPU Z saying the default clock was 1020mhz. Ended up flashing back to stock on both cards and starting fresh and now both are at 1020mhz as I want them. Figured I couldnt be messing up changing a simple value.
> 
> Cheers for the input everyone!


This might not be the issue that you had, but when I flashed the BIOS on my GTX 770, it was acting weird and not working right.

Turns out I flashed the wrong BIOS for that card, to the wrong BIOS on the card (it was a dual-BIOS card).

On another note, would this cooler be a good choice for a GTX 780?
http://www.amazon.com/ARCTIC-Accelero-Xtreme-III-Cooler/dp/B007YLUCKQ#customerReviews


----------



## skupples

not sure how those are holding up these days.

They used to blow most any non-ref cooler out of the water now. Them adding in micro-heatsinks for VRMs and VRAMs helped a good bit with that.


----------



## Dyekid217

Hey guys I've had an ASUS gtx 780 Direct ii CU for a couple months now. I've been looking into my overclock settings and am noticing that I am getting barely any GPU load from GPU-Z. While gaming my GPU load is <10% always. It will never go beyond 10%

Do I have a faulty card?

My setup is:

MSI gaming 5 Z97 Motherboard
I7-4790k
24gb g-skill ram
asus gtx 780 direct ii cu


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> This might not be the issue that you had, but when I flashed the BIOS on my GTX 770, it was acting weird and not working right.
> 
> Turns out I flashed the wrong BIOS for that card, to the wrong BIOS on the card (it was a dual-BIOS card).
> 
> On another note, would this cooler be a good choice for a GTX 780?
> http://www.amazon.com/ARCTIC-Accelero-Xtreme-III-Cooler/dp/B007YLUCKQ#customerReviews


What I would say with that cooler is that you may give yourself a false sense of security with the low core temps while the VRMs are there cooking. It would be fine, but you wouldn't want to push any more than 1.2v. It would likely be a good improvement on the stock cooler, but if it's a card with a custom heatsink, it probably has less value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyekid217*
> 
> Hey guys I've had an ASUS gtx 780 Direct ii CU for a couple months now. I've been looking into my overclock settings and am noticing that I am getting barely any GPU load from GPU-Z. While gaming my GPU load is <10% always. It will never go beyond 10%
> 
> Do I have a faulty card?


Low GPU utilisation sounds more like a problem with GPU-z. If you can play any recent game at a decent frame rate then you are definitely using more than 10%. Have you got the "Continue refreshing screen while GPU-z is in the background" box checked? If you don't it could explain the readings.

Also, try MSI afterburner as well. See what it says. If they're both not showing utilisation properly it could be driver related.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> What I would say with that cooler is that you may give yourself a false sense of security with the low core temps while the VRMs are there cooking. It would be fine, but you wouldn't want to push any more than 1.2v. It would likely be a good improvement on the stock cooler, but if it's a card with a custom heatsink, it probably has less value.
> Low GPU utilisation sounds more like a problem with GPU-z. If you can play any recent game at a decent frame rate then you are definitely using more than 10%. Have you got the "Continue refreshing screen while GPU-z is in the background" box checked? If you don't it could explain the readings.
> 
> Also, try MSI afterburner as well. See what it says. If they're both not showing utilisation properly it could be driver related.


I thought about that, and was kind of wary (especially hearing about all the R9-290(x) owners that bought G10 brackets with a CLC or an aftermarket air cooler like the one I linked and their VRM's were overheating and throttling the card even at stock voltages) but the kit comes with a bunch of different, small heatsinks in various sizes, as well as thermal adhesive for them.

It certainly wouldn't be as good as a full-coverage water block, but I also wouldn't be pushing it as hard as I would with a full-cover block, either. I just want to run a little more voltage through the card to try and hit 1.4Ghz, and although GK110 isn't GK104, the 770 I had previously was able to make the jump from 1358Mhz gaming-stable clock speed to 1424Mhz gaming-stable clock speed by just turning up the voltage from 1.212v to 1.25v

I have to get a replacement heatsink/cooling solution for the card anyway. It's not just about performance gains; one of the fans on my 780 is missing a fan blade, and as a result I can only run it at 80% fan speed or idle fan speed without it making an awful racket and literally shaking my PC. Even if I weren't able to push the voltage on my card any further at all, it would still be a net gain for me with lower temps and less noise. Seeing as how Asus thought this was sufficient for cooling the VRM on their GTX 780, I think using some aftermarket stick-on heatsinks with actual thermal adhesive would do just fine with such a modest voltage increase. The Accelero comes with aluminum heatsinks, but I was going to get some copper ones for the VRAM/VRM.


----------



## stickg1

My Classified doesn't even have a heatsink on the VRMs or memory. I had zip-tied a CLC to my R9 290 a while back and it worked well. The VRMs did get a little warm, I literally just zip-tied a fan to blow directly at them and temps dropped significantly. So I believe that Arctic IV will work well. Especially if your current cooler has gimped fans. Direct airflow does wonders for cooling down components on a PCB. Even more so with a heatsink, which it looks like Arctic supplies. I say go for it!


----------



## Blze001

I'm gonna be popping the casing off my reference GTX-780 this weekend to sand the green tint off that GeForce logo... think it'd be worth it to put some NT-H1 thermal paste on while I'm at it? I've heard some people say the factory paste is fine, others say it's applied like crap and way too thick.

I have a mini-ITX case, so even if replacing the thermal compound would only net 1 or 2 degrees, I'd consider it worth it.

Also, the card is PNY. Not sure if different companies use different paste or not.


----------



## concept73

Better late than never eh?
Here is my EVGA 780 with a 780ti EK acetal block


----------



## Crash-Over

this is my gaming rig with tri 780


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my gaming rig with tri 780


You should Fill out the Rigbuilder and Put it in your siggy!

The Cautious One


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I thought about that, and was kind of wary (especially hearing about all the R9-290(x) owners that bought G10 brackets with a CLC or an aftermarket air cooler like the one I linked and their VRM's were overheating and throttling the card even at stock voltages) but the kit comes with a bunch of different, small heatsinks in various sizes, as well as thermal adhesive for them.
> 
> It certainly wouldn't be as good as a full-coverage water block, but I also wouldn't be pushing it as hard as I would with a full-cover block, either. I just want to run a little more voltage through the card to try and hit 1.4Ghz, and although GK110 isn't GK104, the 770 I had previously was able to make the jump from 1358Mhz gaming-stable clock speed to 1424Mhz gaming-stable clock speed by just turning up the voltage from 1.212v to 1.25v
> 
> I have to get a replacement heatsink/cooling solution for the card anyway. It's not just about performance gains; one of the fans on my 780 is missing a fan blade, and as a result I can only run it at 80% fan speed or idle fan speed without it making an awful racket and literally shaking my PC. Even if I weren't able to push the voltage on my card any further at all, it would still be a net gain for me with lower temps and less noise. Seeing as how Asus thought this was sufficient for cooling the VRM on their GTX 780, I think using some aftermarket stick-on heatsinks with actual thermal adhesive would do just fine with such a modest voltage increase. The Accelero comes with aluminum heatsinks, but I was going to get some copper ones for the VRAM/VRM.


With the direct airflow you would likely be OK, but you have to remember that the 780s don't have VRM temp probes like the 290s do, so unless you're monitoring their temperatures externally, the first you'll know of it being too hot is when it pops. Again, I would not go above 1.2v on air, but that's my preference. If you could get a temperature probe to stick to the VRM heatsinks then you could see what happens so you know you're safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My Classified doesn't even have a heatsink on the VRMs or memory. I had zip-tied a CLC to my R9 290 a while back and it worked well. The VRMs did get a little warm, I literally just zip-tied a fan to blow directly at them and temps dropped significantly. So I believe that Arctic IV will work well. Especially if your current cooler has gimped fans. Direct airflow does wonders for cooling down components on a PCB. Even more so with a heatsink, which it looks like Arctic supplies. I say go for it!


The classified is a special case though, it has far more components on the VRM which all share the load so they each heat up less. Twice as many, in fact, looking at the image of the PCB.


----------



## GenTarkin

Hi all, I just wanted to post a reply to this topic. Im a new GTX 780 owner. I bought a PNY vanilla GTX 780 from newegg last week. Cheaper than the 970 and not a fan of 970 simply cuz of nvidias deception to the masses. Anywho....
I wanted to see if my OC was safe. Ive been tweaking the PNY stock bios this entire past weekend w/ KBT 1.27 - very fun program. I tried many different settings, I think what ended up working the best is just leaving the clocks & everything stock but changing the power settings for TDP and max TDP, allowing me to go up to %150 on the power boost and using MSI afterburner to control the clocks voltages and unlocking fan up to 95%.
I followed the 1.3v tweak guide - it worked great on my card. I tried using the various LLC disable programs in several guides but those did not work cuz Im on a 32bit OS and my programs are not in program files (x86) =P ... at first I created a directory junction w/ MSI AB and the programs 'seemed' to function then but whenever trying to disable LLC it still returned 10, so it was still enabled.
Then I just ran msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,00 ... then read that register back and confirmed it was at 00 =) ... The voltages nudged a bit in MSI afterburner when switching this from 10 to 00, so Im pretty sure its changing the LLC setting correctly. It doesnt reflect the full .025v change tho, I think I read it wont??? I think so anyways haha!
So, running stock voltage on the card & disable LLC seems to yield great results for OC. The card wont do RAM over 7000mhz which kinda is a bummer, I run the RAM at 6800mhz comfortably. The GPU during GPU intensive benches(valley, heaven) will boost up to 1241-1254mhz consistently @ 1.163v + LLC disable
GPU temp stays under 80C , usually between 72-76C
ASIC quality is 70%
Sadly, it seems the GPU itself has a gigantic voltage wall, trying anything around 1.212+ doesnt yield much better clocks =( maybe another bump higher(1267mhz) but thats it. So, its not worth the power consumption in trying to push it higher I suppose =)

The final trick was 'automating' the LLC disable. So, the shortcut in 'startup' folder was obvious. But, I sleep my PC and dont turn it off, and tested that the LLC disable mod does not stick after coming out of sleep. At which point I learned u can actually create a scheduled tasks to run based on a certain even happening, in this case the event of waking from sleep that gets logged in eventvwr. So, I created that filter and it triggers the task to be ran to disable LLC - tested and it works. Great! =)

Its a bummer that the 1.3v mod disables the auto voltage =/ I like the automatic voltage scaling which is disabled if manually setting a voltage other than auto in msi afterburner =(

Let me know what you guys think =)
Overall Im pretty happy w/ the card! Much faster than my AMD 7870xt that I replaced.

Although, I do gotta say, I wasnt aware of this but nvidias drivers sadly arent PAE aware =( I had my windows kernel modded to allow all my 8GB of RAM useable even tho its 32bit windows. I had to undo the mod to get the nvidia drivers to be happy. AMD's drivers have no issue running in PAE mode.

So, I guess using a RAM drive thats PAE aware and throwing my pagefile in it is only way I can use that extra RAM now =P


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> With the direct airflow you would likely be OK, but you have to remember that the 780s don't have VRM temp probes like the 290s do, so unless you're monitoring their temperatures externally, the first you'll know of it being too hot is when it pops. Again, I would not go above 1.2v on air, but that's my preference. If you could get a temperature probe to stick to the VRM heatsinks then you could see what happens so you know you're safe..


Luckily enough, the shop I work at has a laser thermometer and PCI-E 3.0 extenders, so I can do just that. Again, I understand that my 770 was not, is not, and will never be a 780 (even if it was only 5% slower than a stock 780) but when I did the voltmod from 1.212v to 1.25v, my GPU temps went from 75c max to 82c max, and the VRM's went from 69c max to 84c max. That was reading the VRM temps in HWiNFO64. When I was really pushing it, going for a verified 1.5Ghz run on 3dMark11 Skydiver, I turned it up to 1.29v. The GPU core was hitting 89c, and the VRM's were hitting 92c. I didn't trust the thermal sensor reading so I put a very, very, very small droplet of water on the backplate where the VRM's are located and watched it for the entire run to see if it started boiling. It never did, I broke 23k in 3dMark Skydiver with a 4690k and a 770, and never, ever ran it that hot again.

There's more than one way to monitor temps, but that was a fairly extreme one and one I won't be repeating any time soon


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> The Accelero comes with aluminum heatsinks, but I was going to get some copper ones for the VRAM/VRM.


stick with the aluminum unless you are going to use a fan on the copper; which does a good job pulling the heat away from a component but does not disburse it well. aluminum on the other hand may not _pull_ as much heat away but does a better job of getting rid of it.

i suggest reading posts #20851 to #20895 for a discussion on cooling VRMs . . it will answer more questions than you think you have.


----------



## Brohem0th

You might be wondering what the hell this thing is; about a week ago, I came into an opportunity where I got an Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC for free. The forum posts I've made here are about that GPU; the GPU in this picture is not the one I got for free. Some back-story; I work at a PC repair shop. This guy comes in with two Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC GPU's, in the box. He wants to see what he can get for them. So we open the box to check out the cards, and the guy starts trying to distract us; his reason being that both of the cards had damaged fans on their heatsinks.

My boss ended up buying both of them for 150$, and gave me one of them as a gift. The one I got still has two working fans on the heatsink, but one of the fans (not the crazy-looking impeller one closest to the bracket, but the regular looking one) was missing a single fan blade. The other card had a seized fan as well as four fan blades broken off the other fan on the heatsink. What the hell happened here?

Turns out the guy was running both of them under water, and so he just took off the stock heatsink and threw it in the box.

The other card, the one in the picture, is still at the shop. Before I left yesterday I removed the shroud on the card and zip-tied two 120mm fans to the heatsink. I'll be plugging the fans Into the motherboard and manually setting them to run as fast as possible through the BIOS. After that, I'll be stress testing the card on Furmark and logging the temps to see what the cooling performance of this ghetto, but theoretically powerful cooling setup will end up being as well as making sure the card isn't broken.

(I would like to add that I removed the heatsink from both cards and re-applied thermal paste; originally, I just wanted to get replacement fans for the DirectCU II coolers but I couldn't find them anywhere and apparently you can't call Asus and offer them money in return for goods, because that would just be crazy)

This is mostly just an ad-hoc solution so that we can test the card, but part of me thinks it'll probably do pretty good











3DMark11 Skydiver score on my old 770; the first really high-end GPU that I ever bought with my own money. I ate ramen for lunch for a week for this thing, and I've gotta say that it was worth it; 1,411Mhz/7,832Mhz at 1.24v, on air and it never broke 75c at 100% fan speed. This was my gaming OC; it was absolutely rock-solid. The 770 was paired with a 4690k at 4.8Ghz/1.3v.

I talked to my boss, and he said I could buy the 2nd 780 for 75$








Unfortunately, I'm broke right now as far as money-I-can-spend-on-my-PC is concerned; it's at this point in the story when I realized that I could sell my 770 for ~200$, which would be enough for me to get a new motherboard with SLI support (which my current motherboard doesn't have). On that note, any suggestions for a motherboard around 200$ that could take a 4690k to 5Ghz and has SLI support? My current motherboard, an AsRock H87 Fatal1ty Edition, does not have SLI support, and while it will let me overclock my CPU, it limits my Vcore to no higher than 1.3v; this is extremely frustrating when you run 4.8Ghz at 1.3v and can boot into windows at 4.9Ghz/1.3v!

I need a recommendation for the best board I could get for 125$, and 175$. I can spend about 50$ on top of whatever I get for my 770. I'm trying to get a new motherboard and get the 780 for 75$. I wouldn't be able to use both cards with my current PSU, a 620w Seasonic M12II, but I'd be ready to go SLI when I get the funds for a new PSU.

Any recommendations for a PSU? I'll probably end up keeping both cards on aftermarket cooling, so I'm not going to be pushing a ton of voltage through them but I do plan to increase it a little bit, maybe to 1.25v to try and hit 1400Mhz on both and see what my temps are like. Also, I need help volt-modding my GTX 780; I flashed the Skyn3t BIOS to it, and modded the Skyn3t BIOS to allow 1.312v as well, but I can't seem to get it to go higher than 1.212v. Could someone help me out with that?



On the bottom is my score in 3DMark11 Firestrike with my current OC of 1332Mhz/7.2Ghz at 1.212v; above is the max temps and other values that HWiNFO64 recorded during the run, of note is the fan rpm's; I can only run them at 2400RPM because of the missing fan blade, which makes a god-awful racket at any speed besides that or idle.

Should I run Firestrike Extreme to really stress out my GPU? I'm just trying to make sure I don't blow up the VRM's or the card itself, after having spent several days combing through this thread. I'm pretty happy with the performance I'm getting now, but I've seen a lot of people get good results with 780's on air by just adding a little bit more voltage.

And if anyone can source a replacement fan for my 780, that would be awesome. I'd much rather replace the fan than buy an aftermarket air-cooling solution or take off the shroud and slap some fans on top of the heatsink.


----------



## Blze001

Man, I hate it when my post ends up being the last one on the page. No one ever sees your question when that happens.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Man, I hate it when my post ends up being the last one on the page. No one ever sees your question when that happens.


what question?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> what question?


I'm going to take the casing off my reference card and sand the green paint off the GeForce logo. I was wondering if I should replace the stock thermal compound with new stuff while I'm at it. I've heard some say the stock stuff is really slathered on there, others say it's not worth the hassle.

It'd be Noctua NT-H1 compound.


----------



## SgtRotty

Id Change it, from experience, my stock TIM got so hot it pushed away from the die towards the outer edges then cured. The middle appeared to be wet and slimey as if it boiled away


----------



## SteezyTN

Do you guys think it's worth selling my 6GB 780's (EVGA) and upgrading to a single 980 classified or Kingpin? I'm currently going to school for nursing, and barely have time to game like I used to. I really only game aboit 3-4 hours a week.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth selling my 6GB 780's (EVGA) and upgrading to a single 980 classified or Kingpin? I'm currently going to school for nursing, and barely have time to game like I used to. I really only game aboit 3-4 hours a week.


lol its worth trading to me.


----------



## sneaky0

Anyone know if the evga gtx 780 have a integrated heat spreader on the GPU die?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneaky0*
> 
> Anyone know if the evga gtx 780 have a integrated heat spreader on the GPU die?


Most GPUs in the last few years come bare die. My EVGA GTX 780 Classified is definitely bare die. As I'm sure all the other ones are as well.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneaky0*
> 
> Anyone know if the evga gtx 780 have a integrated heat spreader on the GPU die?


Mine is bare die. Just had to use a piece of toilet paper and alcohol. CLeaned up nice.

TCO


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth selling my 6GB 780's (EVGA) and upgrading to a single 980 classified or Kingpin? I'm currently going to school for nursing, and barely have time to game like I used to. I really only game aboit 3-4 hours a week.


definitely no....
wait for next gen...only 12% more is not worth it (in my opinion) and the gtx980 has "only" 4gb vram. You´ve got 6 mate...


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Most GPUs in the last few years come bare die. My EVGA GTX 780 Classified is definitely bare die. As I'm sure all the other ones are as well.


Sorry one question. What does he mean with "head spreader" ?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Sorry one question. What does he mean with "head spreader" ?


An IHS

The Cautious One


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Sorry one question. What does he mean with "head spreader" ?


It's the metal cap on a processor. For example, your desktop AMD and Intel CPUs has a metal cap over the die.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It's the metal cap on a processor. For example, your desktop AMD and Intel CPUs has a metal cap over the die.


thx...now I get it


----------



## bigkahuna360

Just got done testing out a new OC. 100% stable and no artifacts.











1424Mhz Core @ 1.325v, 8164Mhz Mem @ 1.79v, and PWM Frequency @ 457kHz.


----------



## stickg1

That's a killer overclock. I haven't run Heaven since Valley was released. You wouldn't by chance have a Valley run you could post would you? On Extreme HD Preset?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's a killer overclock. I haven't run Heaven since Valley was released. You wouldn't by chance have a Valley run you could post would you? On Extreme HD Preset?


Would you like me to run it again at a higher core clock?


----------



## stickg1

If it's in Valley on Extreme HD preset, yes!!! That way I can see how much it destroys my 780 at 1254MHz!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> If it's in Valley on Extreme HD preset, yes!!! That way I can see how much it destroys my 780 at 1254MHz!


 Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20150226_1809.zip 1k .zip file


Heres one I did a little bit ago at 1450Mhz, 8164 Mem.









I'm not done yet though.


----------



## stickg1

You did Heaven in 1080p but Valley in 1600x900?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You did Heaven in 1080p but Valley in 1600x900?


You wanted it in the Extreme Preset so I redid it in that. The first one was the same settings at 1080p, the preset is at 1600x900. Both are Heaven benches?

EDIT: My bad, I just skimmed over it on my phone and thought you wanted another bench at a preset.









EDIT 2: Here is a Valley benchmark. Its my first one, so I have no idea how good of a score this is.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You did Heaven in 1080p but Valley in 1600x900?
> 
> 
> 
> You wanted it in the Extreme Preset so I redid it in that. The first one was the same settings at 1080p, the preset is at 1600x900. Both are Heaven benches?
> 
> EDIT: My bad, I just skimmed over it on my phone and thought you wanted another bench at a preset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: Here is a Valley benchmark. Its my first one, so I have no idea how good of a score this is.
Click to expand...

for best score run it in fullscreen.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You did Heaven in 1080p but Valley in 1600x900?
> 
> 
> 
> You wanted it in the Extreme Preset so I redid it in that. The first one was the same settings at 1080p, the preset is at 1600x900. Both are Heaven benches?
> 
> EDIT: My bad, I just skimmed over it on my phone and thought you wanted another bench at a preset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: Here is a Valley benchmark. Its my first one, so I have no idea how good of a score this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for best score run it in fullscreen.
Click to expand...

Will do. Didnt think it made a difference.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Not that great of a difference, buts there.


----------



## djthrottleboi

i feel you but just wanted you to get dem points you know.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i feel you but just wanted you to get dem points you know.


I know, and thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i feel you but just wanted you to get dem points you know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and thanks!
Click to expand...

no problem.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> 
> 
> You might be wondering what the hell this thing is; about a week ago, I came into an opportunity where I got an Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC for free. The forum posts I've made here are about that GPU; the GPU in this picture is not the one I got for free. Some back-story; I work at a PC repair shop. This guy comes in with two Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC GPU's, in the box. He wants to see what he can get for them. So we open the box to check out the cards, and the guy starts trying to distract us; his reason being that both of the cards had damaged fans on their heatsinks.
> 
> My boss ended up buying both of them for 150$, and gave me one of them as a gift. The one I got still has two working fans on the heatsink, but one of the fans (not the crazy-looking impeller one closest to the bracket, but the regular looking one) was missing a single fan blade. The other card had a seized fan as well as four fan blades broken off the other fan on the heatsink. What the hell happened here?
> 
> Turns out the guy was running both of them under water, and so he just took off the stock heatsink and threw it in the box.
> 
> The other card, the one in the picture, is still at the shop. Before I left yesterday I removed the shroud on the card and zip-tied two 120mm fans to the heatsink. I'll be plugging the fans Into the motherboard and manually setting them to run as fast as possible through the BIOS. After that, I'll be stress testing the card on Furmark and logging the temps to see what the cooling performance of this ghetto, but theoretically powerful cooling setup will end up being as well as making sure the card isn't broken.
> 
> (I would like to add that I removed the heatsink from both cards and re-applied thermal paste; originally, I just wanted to get replacement fans for the DirectCU II coolers but I couldn't find them anywhere and apparently you can't call Asus and offer them money in return for goods, because that would just be crazy)
> 
> This is mostly just an ad-hoc solution so that we can test the card, but part of me thinks it'll probably do pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 Skydiver score on my old 770; the first really high-end GPU that I ever bought with my own money. I ate ramen for lunch for a week for this thing, and I've gotta say that it was worth it; 1,411Mhz/7,832Mhz at 1.24v, on air and it never broke 75c at 100% fan speed. This was my gaming OC; it was absolutely rock-solid. The 770 was paired with a 4690k at 4.8Ghz/1.3v.
> 
> I talked to my boss, and he said I could buy the 2nd 780 for 75$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm broke right now as far as money-I-can-spend-on-my-PC is concerned; it's at this point in the story when I realized that I could sell my 770 for ~200$, which would be enough for me to get a new motherboard with SLI support (which my current motherboard doesn't have). On that note, any suggestions for a motherboard around 200$ that could take a 4690k to 5Ghz and has SLI support? My current motherboard, an AsRock H87 Fatal1ty Edition, does not have SLI support, and while it will let me overclock my CPU, it limits my Vcore to no higher than 1.3v; this is extremely frustrating when you run 4.8Ghz at 1.3v and can boot into windows at 4.9Ghz/1.3v!
> 
> I need a recommendation for the best board I could get for 125$, and 175$. I can spend about 50$ on top of whatever I get for my 770. I'm trying to get a new motherboard and get the 780 for 75$. I wouldn't be able to use both cards with my current PSU, a 620w Seasonic M12II, but I'd be ready to go SLI when I get the funds for a new PSU.
> 
> Any recommendations for a PSU? I'll probably end up keeping both cards on aftermarket cooling, so I'm not going to be pushing a ton of voltage through them but I do plan to increase it a little bit, maybe to 1.25v to try and hit 1400Mhz on both and see what my temps are like. Also, I need help volt-modding my GTX 780; I flashed the Skyn3t BIOS to it, and modded the Skyn3t BIOS to allow 1.312v as well, but I can't seem to get it to go higher than 1.212v. Could someone help me out with that?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom is my score in 3DMark11 Firestrike with my current OC of 1332Mhz/7.2Ghz at 1.212v; above is the max temps and other values that HWiNFO64 recorded during the run, of note is the fan rpm's; I can only run them at 2400RPM because of the missing fan blade, which makes a god-awful racket at any speed besides that or idle.
> 
> Should I run Firestrike Extreme to really stress out my GPU? I'm just trying to make sure I don't blow up the VRM's or the card itself, after having spent several days combing through this thread. I'm pretty happy with the performance I'm getting now, but I've seen a lot of people get good results with 780's on air by just adding a little bit more voltage.
> 
> And if anyone can source a replacement fan for my 780, that would be awesome. I'd much rather replace the fan than buy an aftermarket air-cooling solution or take off the shroud and slap some fans on top of the heatsink.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be wondering what the hell this thing is; about a week ago, I came into an opportunity where I got an Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC for free. The forum posts I've made here are about that GPU; the GPU in this picture is not the one I got for free. Some back-story; I work at a PC repair shop. This guy comes in with two Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC GPU's, in the box. He wants to see what he can get for them. So we open the box to check out the cards, and the guy starts trying to distract us; his reason being that both of the cards had damaged fans on their heatsinks.
> 
> My boss ended up buying both of them for 150$, and gave me one of them as a gift. The one I got still has two working fans on the heatsink, but one of the fans (not the crazy-looking impeller one closest to the bracket, but the regular looking one) was missing a single fan blade. The other card had a seized fan as well as four fan blades broken off the other fan on the heatsink. What the hell happened here?
> 
> Turns out the guy was running both of them under water, and so he just took off the stock heatsink and threw it in the box.
> 
> The other card, the one in the picture, is still at the shop. Before I left yesterday I removed the shroud on the card and zip-tied two 120mm fans to the heatsink. I'll be plugging the fans Into the motherboard and manually setting them to run as fast as possible through the BIOS. After that, I'll be stress testing the card on Furmark and logging the temps to see what the cooling performance of this ghetto, but theoretically powerful cooling setup will end up being as well as making sure the card isn't broken.
> 
> (I would like to add that I removed the heatsink from both cards and re-applied thermal paste; originally, I just wanted to get replacement fans for the DirectCU II coolers but I couldn't find them anywhere and apparently you can't call Asus and offer them money in return for goods, because that would just be crazy)
> 
> This is mostly just an ad-hoc solution so that we can test the card, but part of me thinks it'll probably do pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark11 Skydiver score on my old 770; the first really high-end GPU that I ever bought with my own money. I ate ramen for lunch for a week for this thing, and I've gotta say that it was worth it; 1,411Mhz/7,832Mhz at 1.24v, on air and it never broke 75c at 100% fan speed. This was my gaming OC; it was absolutely rock-solid. The 770 was paired with a 4690k at 4.8Ghz/1.3v.
> 
> I talked to my boss, and he said I could buy the 2nd 780 for 75$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm broke right now as far as money-I-can-spend-on-my-PC is concerned; it's at this point in the story when I realized that I could sell my 770 for ~200$, which would be enough for me to get a new motherboard with SLI support (which my current motherboard doesn't have). On that note, any suggestions for a motherboard around 200$ that could take a 4690k to 5Ghz and has SLI support? My current motherboard, an AsRock H87 Fatal1ty Edition, does not have SLI support, and while it will let me overclock my CPU, it limits my Vcore to no higher than 1.3v; this is extremely frustrating when you run 4.8Ghz at 1.3v and can boot into windows at 4.9Ghz/1.3v!
> 
> I need a recommendation for the best board I could get for 125$, and 175$. I can spend about 50$ on top of whatever I get for my 770. I'm trying to get a new motherboard and get the 780 for 75$. I wouldn't be able to use both cards with my current PSU, a 620w Seasonic M12II, but I'd be ready to go SLI when I get the funds for a new PSU.
> 
> Any recommendations for a PSU? I'll probably end up keeping both cards on aftermarket cooling, so I'm not going to be pushing a ton of voltage through them but I do plan to increase it a little bit, maybe to 1.25v to try and hit 1400Mhz on both and see what my temps are like. Also, I need help volt-modding my GTX 780; I flashed the Skyn3t BIOS to it, and modded the Skyn3t BIOS to allow 1.312v as well, but I can't seem to get it to go higher than 1.212v. Could someone help me out with that?
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom is my score in 3DMark11 Firestrike with my current OC of 1332Mhz/7.2Ghz at 1.212v; above is the max temps and other values that HWiNFO64 recorded during the run, of note is the fan rpm's; I can only run them at 2400RPM because of the missing fan blade, which makes a god-awful racket at any speed besides that or idle.
> 
> Should I run Firestrike Extreme to really stress out my GPU? I'm just trying to make sure I don't blow up the VRM's or the card itself, after having spent several days combing through this thread. I'm pretty happy with the performance I'm getting now, but I've seen a lot of people get good results with 780's on air by just adding a little bit more voltage.
> 
> And if anyone can source a replacement fan for my 780, that would be awesome. I'd much rather replace the fan than buy an aftermarket air-cooling solution or take off the shroud and slap some fans on top of the heatsink.
Click to expand...

i think you are looking for a few answers, no?

for a motherboard - tis tough to find a Z77 chipset since its a few generations old by now. you may benefit looking in the classifieds for like an asus pro-v (yes i am partial) or a gigabyte UD3.

for a PSU - you would likely need ~850 watt if running SLI going over 1.225 volts. a 750 may squeak you in there keeping the voltage BELOW 1.3. right now the EVGA's SUPERNOVA G2/P2/T2s are "the flavor of the month"

for VRMs - as i posted just recently - i suggest reading posts #20851 to #20895 for a discussion on cooling VRMs

btw, it would help those who want to help you if you filled out your rig sig. link in my sig


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Not that great of a difference, buts there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2370057/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2370057/width/500/height/1000[/URL][/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Sweet Jesus, mine does like 75 FPS! Nice run, even nicer board.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Right now the EVGA's SUPERNOVAs are "the flavor of the month"


EVGA SuperNova lineup explained


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Not that great of a difference, buts there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2370057/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2370057/width/500/height/1000[/URL][/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Sweet Jesus, mine does like 75 FPS! Nice run, even nicer board.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I also have a hexacore processor, so that could also be helping out. [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Right now the EVGA's SUPERNOVAs are "the flavor of the month"
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SuperNova lineup explained
Click to expand...

thanks for pointing that out - i edited to specify the *G2/P2/T2*s (superflower OEM)


----------



## erso44

If you guys want to go for sli than check your distance between your sli slots if the the card will fit. In my stupidity I went for sli and when I tried to install it I saw that my damn motherboard didn't have enough space and therefore I had to go for watercooling. Now I'm paying so much money to get a decent and good performing custom loop....lol so annoying


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> If you guys want to go for sli than check your distance between your sli slots if the the card will fit. In my stupidity I went for sli and when I tried to install it I saw that my damn motherboard didn't have enough space and therefore I had to go for watercooling. Now I'm paying so much money to get a decent and good performing custom loop....lol so annoying


I don't understand... If it's a SLI comptible motherboard, there should be a decent amount of space between the cards. Unless your running an mATX or ITX


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't understand... If it's a SLI comptible motherboard, there should be a decent amount of space between the cards. Unless your running an mATX or ITX


But what would happen if your graphiccard is too thick? That was my problem. I thought okey put it into the third slot were we got enough space but next problem: my mobo had some different connectors direct under the third sli slot and the cables for usb, front panel audi....were too thick so I couldn't install my second card into the third slot....

And Yes I have a 3-way sli mobo! Asus sabertooth x79


----------



## Yey09

My 780 and 970 both picked up a 9411 WU. Just for comparison.

*EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX1.230v and +338 core (@1280mhz) and +400 mem (@3402mhz)*
Project ID: 9411
Core: ZETA
Credit: 13750
Frames: 100

Name: yey09 Slot 01
Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
Number of Frames Observed: 164

Min. Time / Frame : 00:05:10 - 207,313 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:05:27 - 191,358 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:05:32 - 187,051 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:05:34 - 185,374 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:05:34 - 185,374 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:05:34 - 185,374 PPD

*EVGA GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0: stock settings core @1429mhz and mem @3004mhz just the volt,power and temp sliders are max.*
Project ID: 9411
Core: ZETA
Credit: 13750
Frames: 100

Name: yey09 Slot 02
Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
Number of Frames Observed: 250

Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:28 - 257,909 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:46 - 233,948 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:05:03 - 214,538 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:04:59 - 218,857 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:04:59 - 218,857 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:04:56 - 222,193 PPD


----------



## erso44

*EVGA GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0: stock settings core @1429mhz and mem @3004mhz just the volt,power and temp sliders are max.*
Project ID: 9411
Core: ZETA
Credit: 13750
Frames: 100

Name: yey09 Slot 02
Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
Number of Frames Observed: 250

Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:28 - 257,909 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:46 - 233,948 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:05:03 - 214,538 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:04:59 - 218,857 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:04:59 - 218,857 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:04:56 - 222,193 PPD[/quote]

you got a great card....but


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> *EVGA GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0: stock settings core @1429mhz and mem @3004mhz just the volt,power and temp sliders are max.*
> Project ID: 9411
> Core: ZETA
> Credit: 13750
> Frames: 100
> 
> Name: yey09 Slot 02
> Path: 127.0.0.1-36330
> Number of Frames Observed: 250
> 
> Min. Time / Frame : 00:04:28 - 257,909 PPD
> Avg. Time / Frame : 00:04:46 - 233,948 PPD
> Cur. Time / Frame : 00:05:03 - 214,538 PPD
> R3F. Time / Frame : 00:04:59 - 218,857 PPD
> All Time / Frame : 00:04:59 - 218,857 PPD
> Eff. Time / Frame : 00:04:56 - 222,193 PPD


you got a great card....







[/quote]

Just for comparison


----------



## erso44

does someone have a vga water cooling block comability list for the palit gtx 780 superjetstream?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> does someone have a vga water cooling block comability list for the palit gtx 780 superjetstream?


Not a full list but according to coolingconfigurator.com the EK-FC780 GTX Jetstream block is compatible.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not a full list but according to coolingconfigurator.com the EK-FC780 GTX Jetstream block is compatible.


yeah...I found that too in google but is this really the only one? It´s very expensive.


----------



## stickg1

With a custom PCB like that options are limited. Actually I'd consider it fortuitous that a full cover block even exists. And yes $100-$130 is about the average price for a full cover VGA block.


----------



## steftralala

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. Some links in the starting post are no longer working as intended, leading to me being confused.
I have two 780's both reference, from asus and nvidia. When i was looking for the right bios i got lost in all the numbers.. What is the most important number that has to match? I get the revision part but it seems that the bios version number may be interchangeable? i have used the search but these forums are hard to explore









Thanks in advance!

P.S. I added a SS which might be useful.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steftralala*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. Some links in the starting post are no longer working as intended, leading to me being confused.
> I have two 780's both reference, from asus and nvidia. When i was looking for the right bios i got lost in all the numbers.. What is the most important number that has to match? I get the revision part but it seems that the bios version number may be interchangeable? i have used the search but these forums are hard to explore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> P.S. I added a SS which might be useful.


first: welcome to OCN









second: what are you´re aims? fo flash the bios? tell us more so we can help you precisely.


----------



## steftralala

Thank you! O shoot, forgot to mention that whole point of the flash







.. I want to overclock the cards, they are cooled by water so therefore i am aiming for more overclock freedom either by voltage or PT. Like any new guy to the kepler ocscene i just want to experiment and see for myself what oc would benefit me and keep my system reliable. Overclocking was easier in the thermi days


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steftralala*
> 
> Thank you! O shoot, forgot to mention that whole point of the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I want to overclock the cards, they are cooled by water so therefore i am aiming for more overclock freedom either by voltage or PT. Like any new guy to the kepler ocscene i just want to experiment and see for myself what oc would benefit me and keep my system reliable. Overclocking was easier in the thermi days


hmm that means you are new to oc and you have to study! On the first page there is a little bit information about "how the gtx 780 works and what you need to take care of your card while overclocking". For example you can´t set your voltage as high as you wish and what could happen to the MOSFET and and and...
If I were you I would read some articles or guides how to oc a graphiccard because it all has the same scheme. With your knowledge you are more careful and you will not do easily a mistake. Therefore I want you to study first!

It is a very complexe theme and you can easily kill your card after flashing and modding because or aim on ocn is to go beyond commercial use (I think so haha)

So back to your question:
There is a bios code/number. First you need to select the correct bios one the first page for flashing.


----------



## steftralala

I have read up on how the Kepler architecture works. I'm not new to overclocking in general and are always careful when i overclock. So i am not looking for advice regarding how to be safe et cetera. But thanks anyways i figured it out. The EVGA forums were helpful explaining how the bios number work. the link in the starter post didn't work hence my questions.


----------



## SteezyTN

Does anyone know if the EK-FC780 acetal full cover waterblocks fits any of the EVGA 980 cards? I'm asking because I remember hearing that a 670 EK Waterblock fit the 970 (it was something like that)


----------



## Sindre2104

Okay, this is going to be a question that probably has never, nor will ever be posted again XD
At work we produce PCB's, and in relation to that we have a "washing machine" specifically designed to clean boards.
But apparantly there are some components that cant go through the process without being destroyed.

I am soon rebuilding my computer and have wondered if i can use that machine to clean my reference GTX 780.

This is the machine:
http://zpel.co.uk/portfolio/compa-clean/
Here is the brochure for it:
http://zpel.co.uk/portfolio/compa-clean/

Now i could go find the datasheet for the board(if it even exists publicly available) and go through every component to see if they can be washed in it, but i would rather ask here first in case any technicians or something are on here and can answer the question straight forward.

Thanks for any and all answers!


----------



## stickg1

You can wash your GPU in the dishwasher if you want, it just has to be completely dry before you power it up. They wash them off after they're done soldering in the factory. PCBs are only sensitive to water when they have power running through them. As long as it's dry when you power it up you're good to go.


----------



## Sindre2104

there is some type of soap it uses,

It is needed to remve flux rests after the manufacturing process.
Might be what some components dont support.

EDIT: that was a solution so the solder/contact points don't dull by the soap that is being used...


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You can wash your GPU in the dishwasher if you want, it just has to be completely dry before you power it up. They wash them off after they're done soldering in the factory. PCBs are only sensitive to water when they have power running through them. As long as it's dry when you power it up you're good to go.


Yeah, i was completely wrong about the soap thing.
Any card that can be washed with soap an water, and can exceed 110c apparantly can be washed in that machine ^^
Thanks for the help tho


----------



## carlj

Hello,

Is there anyone sitting on a Stock BIOS for the MSI GTX780 TwinFrozr gaming 2? Would be very grateful if someone has it as mine have gone lost..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlj*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Is there anyone sitting on a Stock BIOS for the MSI GTX780 TwinFrozr gaming 2? Would be very grateful if someone has it as mine have gone lost..


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=
it would help if you knew what the original BIOS started with 80.10.xx.xx or 80.80.xx.xx


----------



## carlj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=
> it would help if you knew what the original BIOS started with 80.10.xx.xx or 80.80.xx.xx


Thank you! I would have mentioned it if i knew it was needed, but its 80.80(.21.00.75)!


----------



## looniam




----------



## carlj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


Is there a difference between the bios's or in the method of flashing? Or just follow the guide in the beginning(long time since i did it)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlj*
> 
> Is there a difference between the bios's or in the method of flashing? Or just follow the guide in the beginning(long time since i did it)


being far from a BIOS expert i wouldn't be able to tell you about different versions other than the 80.10 are A1 chips and 80.80 are for the B1 chip(??) (as in the OP BIOS [SPOILERS])

just follow the guide - i favor the EZflash method myself.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steftralala*
> 
> I have read up on how the Kepler architecture works. I'm not new to overclocking in general and are always careful when i overclock. So i am not looking for advice regarding how to be safe et cetera. But thanks anyways i figured it out. The EVGA forums were helpful explaining how the bios number work. the link in the starter post didn't work hence my questions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> being far from a BIOS expert i wouldn't be able to tell you about different versions other than the 80.10 are A1 chips and 80.80 are for the B1 chip(??) (as in the OP BIOS [SPOILERS])
> 
> just follow the guide - i favor the EZflash method myself.


that´s correct, I can confirme


----------



## stickg1

EZFlash for the freakin' win dude! So easy, love it. Not that the other way is very hard either, but not having to type anything is pretty clutch.


----------



## SteezyTN

No longer a 780 owner... Once my ebay listing ends, and i ship the cards, I will get a single 980. Hopefully the new cards (ti versions... if the rumors are true) will come to the EVGA Step up.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> No longer a 780 owner... Once my ebay listing ends, and i ship the cards, I will get a single 980. Hopefully the new cards (ti versions... if the rumors are true) will come to the EVGA Step up.


might be a good play since before 90 days is up:

[GDC 15] NVIDIA announces TITAN X

ought to be launched and available.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> might be a good play since before 90 days is up:
> 
> [GDC 15] NVIDIA announces TITAN X
> 
> ought to be launched and available.


I don't know if your saying that I should get a Titan X, or what lol. And I highly doubt the Titan X will be available for step up. Hopefully they release the Ti or an 8GB card.


----------



## Deders

Just wondering how these bios' behave when idle. Does it still clock everything down to low power clocks? and if so at what point does it go full tilt?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I don't know if your saying that I should get a Titan X, or what lol. And I highly doubt the Titan X will be available for step up. Hopefully they release the Ti or an 8GB card.


actually i was but silly me forgot titans don't get step'd up to 








edit:
having a wider bus would mean a 6gb card which ought to be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Just wondering how these bios' behave when idle. Does it still clock everything down to low power clocks? and if so at what point does it go full tilt?


everything is the same as a stock BIOS except boost is "disabled" (just a bit higher base clock.)

makes overclocking easier as no gpu boost fluctuating malarky to deal with.


----------



## ajresendez

Quick question guys. I have two of the 780 sc reference cards and I'd like to improve my temps a bit by reaplying thermal paste.

Will this void my warranty and what thermal paste do you recommend?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Quick question guys. I have two of the 780 sc reference cards and I'd like to improve my temps a bit by reaplying thermal paste.
> 
> Will this void my warranty and what thermal paste do you recommend?


no - evga will even let you slap on a waterblock - just reinstall the stock cooler if ever sent back.

AS5, MX-4, NT-1 there are several . .


----------



## Devil Inc

I just blocked my SLI 780s, Gigabyte WF3 GHz Editions to be exact. I'm wanting to up the voltage a little more, since they're on water now. I'm having trouble finding the correct beta version of MSI AB to do the hack/mod. Can anyone guide me to the correct file? Google isn't getting me where I need to go.

The cards are on Skyn3t's bios and running at 1.212v. Max temps are way lower than they were on are, so I'd love to give them a little more voltage and see what they can do.

I used the supplied thermal pads and then MX-4 on the die for TIM.


----------



## looniam

you don't need a beta version of AB just follow in the OP:
Quote:


> Volt Mod 1.3v + LLC disable ( Load Line Calibration ) on windows load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volt Mod guide rewrite by Occamrazor: Spoiler! (Click to show)


tl:dr
just either enter
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

or

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> I just blocked my SLI 780s, Gigabyte WF3 GHz Editions to be exact. I'm wanting to up the voltage a little more, since they're on water now. I'm having trouble finding the correct beta version of MSI AB to do the hack/mod. Can anyone guide me to the correct file? Google isn't getting me where I need to go.
> 
> The cards are on Skyn3t's bios and running at 1.212v. Max temps are way lower than they were on are, so I'd love to give them a little more voltage and see what they can do.
> 
> I used the supplied thermal pads and then MX-4 on the die for TIM.












is that a x1050?


----------



## Devil Inc

The X1250, picked it up when Newegg had them on sale last fall.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> The X1250, picked it up when Newegg had them on sale last fall.


is it noisy?


----------



## Devil Inc

Nope, currently running it in Hybrid mode also.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> is it noisy?


I think mine is on whatever the equivalent of 'max performance' setting or hybrid, but it's SUPER quiet. Especially at idle, the only audible thing are my intake fans that I run a little faster/higher.


----------



## carlj

Could someone help me with the Ez3flash? I did it almost a year ago, and cant remember how it worked. Right now when ever i try to do any command, it just skips through till it exits the command window.

What am I missing?


----------



## looniam

did you re read the txt file?
Quote:


> Easy flash - In other to use this tool you must rename the rom to "X.rom"
> * if not the Easy Flash will not work"
> * For support OCN: OccamRazor
> * cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
> * nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"
> *
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> * Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
> * or if any those command above fail to flash.
> 
> # 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "
> # 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
> # 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
> # 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "
> 
> # 9. nvflash --help " All you need to know about Nvflash "


i *bolded* a potential problem but hard to tell what you're doing . .


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you don't need a beta version of AB just follow in the OP:
> tl:dr
> just either enter
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> or
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h


So I'm trying to follow it, but when I go to save the .cfg file, everything is read only. Upon making it accessible it just reverts back to read only? What gives?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> So I'm trying to follow it, but when I go to save the .cfg file, everything is read only. Upon making it accessible it just reverts back to read only? What gives?


thats window "security" for ya.

save it to your desktop then move/replace in the profiles folder.


----------



## Devil Inc

I got it working thanks friends!


----------



## carlj

Yeah I did just that. Problem was with the .exe file. When I used the .bat it worked perfectly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> did you re read the txt file?
> i *bolded* a potential problem but hard to tell what you're doing . .


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> I got it working thanks friends!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlj*
> 
> Yeah I did just that. Problem was with the .exe file. When I used the .bat it worked perfectly


glad you guys got things sorted


----------



## erso44

who has sli? what temps do you got? it doesn´t matter if air or water cooled...I just want to compare my temps to yours


----------



## Devil Inc

SLI here, on water. Are you wanting idle or full load temps?

Mine idle at 30*C. I'll run a bench and get the full load temps.

Just ran a pass in Heaven OC'd @ 1280 & stock mem. 49*C on both cards.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> SLI here, on water. Are you wanting idle or full load temps?
> 
> Mine idle at 30*C. I'll run a bench and get the full load temps.
> 
> Just ran a pass in Heaven OC'd @ 1280 & stock mem. 49*C on both cards.


I got in BF4 on the first 85°C and on the second 70°C. Air ... waiting for my parts of my custom loop


----------



## Devil Inc

Managed to get her warmed up to 52*C after 5 rounds through Heaven.


----------



## SteezyTN

I have SLI 6GB 780's but I'm selling them. I have three rads, so with them at 1000 rpm, the hottest I have seen was 53c. That's two cards and a 4770k in a single loop.

But I'm going to "upgrade" to a single 980. I just don't have enough time to game anymore.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have SLI 6GB 780's but I'm selling them. I have three rads, so with them at 1000 rpm, the hottest I have seen was 53c. That's two cards and a 4770k in a single loop.
> 
> But I'm going to "upgrade" to a single 980. I just don't have enough time to game anymore.


i call dibs on these


----------



## DirektEffekt

I just got a second one of these and did some quick benching at 1300MHz. They are both under EK water blocks and running Skyn3t's BIOS.

I could definitely get higher if I used the LLC hack, but I couldn't be bothered with that and just ran them up to 1.3v in EVGA Precision X. I'm held back by my original card which doesn't clock as high as my second one will, but with my CPU at 4.9GHz and 2600MHz DDR3 (my benching clocks) I got a decent score. Maybe some time in the future I will set them to 1.4v and run some benches at 1400MHz, but I can't be bothered right now.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6157599?


----------



## Terreos

I wish I had the money to watercool my rig when I put my 780's in long ago. I honestly still think about it and wonder if it would be worth it? I keep telling myself there isn't any reason to watercool cards I've had for so long.


----------



## looniam

maybe take a look at how much longer you plan/want to keep them?


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> maybe take a look at how much longer you plan/want to keep them?


That'll depend on how well they can run a 3440x1440 monitor. I have a LG 34um94 ordered and should be here in the next few days. Several members have told me I shouldn't have any trouble gaming at such a resolution. If I stayed with my 2560x1440 monitor I think I could easily get away with a few years with them. Haven't had any trouble with them except with poorly optimized games.

BTW your avatar freaks me out. What is that from exactly? (Dat smile. . .)


----------



## looniam

well, i guess you'll know better once you get the screen, eh? though there are "inexpensive" options that may be used with other gpus like universal blocks, some aio cooler brackets . .

that is lana from wwe wrestling. her character is getting a little goofy anymore aand not nearly as evil


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, i guess you'll know better once you get the screen, eh? though there are "inexpensive" options that may be used with other gpus like universal blocks, some aio cooler brackets . .
> 
> that is lana from wwe wrestling. her character is getting a little goofy anymore aand not nearly as evil


It should be fairly good to be honest if DSR is to be trusted. I've tried it so I can do some stress testing to see just how well some of the games I normally play would run a 3840x2160. Without changing any setting and just the resolution I was fairly surprised. Though I did forget to check VRAM usage. But, it seems the 780's are more than capable to run above 1440 in sli without much trouble. I'll have to report back on that once I know for sure.

I'll have to take a look into the univeral blocks. That maybe an interesting idea to start with. Though the aio cooler brackets is a really tempting option.

Well she still scares the crap out of me.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I wish I had the money to watercool my rig when I put my 780's in long ago. I honestly still think about it and wonder if it would be worth it? I keep telling myself there isn't any reason to watercool cards I've had for so long.


How many 780's? I hve two, but they eBay listing ends tonight. So they are out by tomorrow. But with more than one card, it can get expensive because you need at least one or two more rads. Mine came to almost $800 once I was finished


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> How many 780's? I hve two, but they eBay listing ends tonight. So they are out by tomorrow. But with more than one card, it can get expensive because you need at least one or two more rads. Mine came to almost $800 once I was finished


Two 780's like you. 3gb versions though as I was an early adopter. I have my first one since launch and the second is roughly 4 months newer. looniam had a good suggestion on the aio cooler brackets or universal blocks that would be cheaper to do. I'm looking into it now to see if either is something I'd like to do now or hold out until the 780's aren't up to snuff and I go with a custom loop with my next gpu's down the road.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Two 780's like you. 3gb versions though as I was an early adopter. I have my first one since launch and the second is roughly 4 months newer. looniam had a good suggestion on the aio cooler brackets or universal blocks that would be cheaper to do. I'm looking into it now to see if either is something I'd like to do now or hold out until the 780's aren't up to snuff and I go with a custom loop with my next gpu's down the road.


I had the 3GB mode since February of 2014, then stepped up to the 6Gb. Then I purhxased a used 6GB off eBay for dirt cheap. If money is an issue, go AiO. Corsair is releasing the 780 model, but no telling when.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I had the 3GB mode since February of 2014, then stepped up to the 6Gb. Then I purhxased a used 6GB off eBay for dirt cheap. If money is an issue, go AiO. Corsair is releasing the 780 model, but no telling when.


So I'm not going crazy. I was trying to find information on the 780 model of the corsair aio. That explains why I couldn't find anywhere to buy them.

And price isn't so much a concern it's just whether or not I'm going to keep my 780's long enough to justify the investment. I'm upgrading to a 3440x1440 monitor so I have to see how well they hold up.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> So I'm not going crazy. I was trying to find information on the 780 model of the corsair aio. That explains why I couldn't find anywhere to buy them.
> 
> And price isn't so much a concern it's just whether or not I'm going to keep my 780's long enough to justify the investment. I'm upgrading to a 3440x1440 monitor so I have to see how well they hold up.


Yeah, I said screw it and went custom loop.

If I were you, and the 780's aren't performing up to your standards, I'd upgrade to a 980.

Only problem with watercooling, is upgrades. By that I mean the GPU. The GPU is really the I my part you upgrade. I have two EK waterblocks and backplates for mine, so that's where I'm going to take the loss.


----------



## jon6113

I have the 34um95 and 2 GTX 780 6GB cards and I can confirm that this runs beautifully with 3440x1440. Gaming has never been this enjoyable, and I love having all the extra desktop space for work. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I have the 34um95 and 2 GTX 780 6GB cards and I can confirm that this runs beautifully with 3440x1440. Gaming has never been this enjoyable, and I love having all the extra desktop space for work. You will not be disappointed.


Oh you do? Nice. What's the VRAM usage like in some of the games you play?


----------



## SteezyTN

It's official. I'm no longer a 780 owner. I hope I made the right decision...? These cards were great, but two were overkill for my needs. It's time to say goodbye... I made about $1100 after sellers fees. I'm ready to ship them off. I may cry a little.



In the meantime, I reset my loop up so I can still use my PC by using video from my cpu. It looks so bare!


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Oh you do? Nice. What's the VRAM usage like in some of the games you play?


Second this question, i have 2 780 3GB and i'm thinking of buying a 3440x1440 display... I hove the 3GB are enough, i don't mind to lower a little the textures, i don't want to change them since i have them on a custom loop and it's really expensive here to buy the blocks and the cards.


----------



## SteezyTN

3GB is always enough no matter the resolution. It just depends on how insane you crank up the textures and settings. I had the 6GB versions but just sold them. It also depends on the game. At 2560x1440p, battlefield used 2.5-2.7GB maxed out. TitanFall used about 3.5-4GB maxed out. But because I had SLI, I maxed out the settings to ultra.

Overall, 3GB is enough, but it depends on the settings at that resolution.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's official. I'm no longer a 780 owner. I hope I made the right decision...? These cards were great, but two were overkill for my needs. It's time to say goodbye... I made about $1100 after sellers fees. I'm ready to ship them off. I may cry a little.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I reset my loop up so I can still use my PC by using video from my cpu. It looks so bare!


leave NOW!

j/k









so what are you going to end up getting? a single 980?

and please stick around.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Oh you do? Nice. What's the VRAM usage like in some of the games you play?


I push 4GB to 5GB in some games, but I am running full Ultra settings always. Some games like Elder Scrolls Online won't go much over 2GB even on Ultra. It definitely depends on the game and settings. It appears that many new single player games seem to push VRAM limits on Ultra settings.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> It's official. I'm no longer a 780 owner. I hope I made the right decision...? These cards were great, but two were overkill for my needs. It's time to say goodbye... I made about $1100 after sellers fees. I'm ready to ship them off. I may cry a little.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I reset my loop up so I can still use my PC by using video from my cpu. It looks so bare!


You made a terrible choice. How could you do this!?!?







I can't believe you made $1100 selling those. Good for you though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 3GB is always enough no matter the resolution. It just depends on how insane you crank up the textures and settings. I had the 6GB versions but just sold them. It also depends on the game. At 2560x1440p, battlefield used 2.5-2.7GB maxed out. TitanFall used about 3.5-4GB maxed out. But because I had SLI, I maxed out the settings to ultra.
> 
> Overall, 3GB is enough, but it depends on the settings at that resolution.


I probably won't have any trouble. I generally mess with the settings with games until I get a steady 60fps with little fluctuation. If a game goes below 45fps it bugs the hell out of me. Right now most of my games are a mix of ultra and high with filters at x2 or even off. I swear I can't tell the difference. I must be broken.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> I push 4GB to 5GB in some games, but I am running full Ultra settings always. Some games like Elder Scrolls Online won't go much over 2GB even on Ultra. It definitely depends on the game and settings. It appears that many new single player games seem to push VRAM limits on Ultra settings.


Well here is hoping that a 8GB version of the 980 is in the works.


----------



## SteezyTN

Well when you make more money than you spent, you can't go wrong. Plus I don't game like I used too, so it was almost like paperweights. Only one game used more thn 3GB and that was TitanFall. I also don't really have next generation games anyways, besides Crysis 3 and farcry 3.

But I'm going to wait for the 8GB variants to come out.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well when you make more money than you spent, you can't go wrong. Plus I don't game like I used too, so it was almost like paperweights. Only one game used more thn 3GB and that was TitanFall. I also don't really have next generation games anyways, besides Crysis 3 and farcry 3.
> 
> But I'm going to wait for the 8GB variants to come out.


nvidia or ati?

ok that´s a stupid question in this threat...but ati has good product too


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> nvidia or ati?
> 
> ok that´s a stupid question in this threat...but ati has good product too


AMD? Boooo this man! JK, I have AMD cards too, just prefer to use nVidia in my daily and gaming rig.


----------



## Terreos

I'd like to gloat a bit.









I'll tell ya what though. I tried shadow of mordor and had to turn down a few settings. 3GB of VRAM is definitely the limiting factor here. And I'm surprised how several of my games don't support the resolution. Time to go change some ini files.










LG 34um94


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I'd like to gloat a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell ya what though. I tried shadow of mordor and had to turn down a few settings. 3GB of VRAM is definitely the limiting factor here. And I'm surprised how several of my games don't support the resolution. Time to go change some ini files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG 34um94


yummmmyyyyy


----------



## stickg1

I want an ultra wide so bad but I'm also worried about game support and 3GB VRAM.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I want an ultra wide so bad but I'm also worried about game support and 3GB VRAM.


I'm running a single 780 with 3GB Vram and a 2560x1080 Ultrawide monitor and I'm able to max everything comfortable. Except for the 4K Textures in Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I want an ultra wide so bad but I'm also worried about game support and 3GB VRAM.


What kind of performance are you looking to achieve and at what settings? And do you have a 780? You're rig sig says you have a 770?

Shadow of Mordor is from what I can tell is an extreme case. Alot of other games run this resolution like a champ with two 780 in sli. And there seems to be work arounds for alot of games out there. So if there are certain games you want to play look them up to see if you can get them running in 21:9 aspect ratio. But, honestly if you can I'd go for it. Ultrawide is flipping amazing. I no longer have the urge to do a surround setup.


----------



## Deders

I've just installed the Skynet bios and in many ways it is great, no more power limit. I'm finding that I'm not able to clock it much higher than normal, even at 1.212v. I originally had it running at 1215MHz.

Ungine Heaven is ok at 1241MHz
Tomb raider is also unless I switch from 2xSSAA to 4xSSAA which stresses the card much more in which case I have to drop it down to 1228MHz
With Rome 2 I used to get crashes at 1215MHz on the campaign map, but I've played through entire campaigns at 1202MHz without any issue.

Now when I play Rome 2 it crashes at 1202MHz. Is there something I'm missing? Would it help if I did a voltage unlock to get slightly more than 1.212v? I've already upped the fan profiles, highest temps I've seen are 79c for the GPU and 86c for the VRM's.

Maybe the extra heat from running at 1.212 is affecting the memory or another part of my system. My CPU fan seems to stay higher for longer.

I'm monitoring my GPU on my keyboard display whilst in game/benchmark. I saw the power get pretty close to 100% so I upped the power target to 120% but it still crashed in Tomb raider.

Memory is set at 7000MHz

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## looniam

set the fans to 100% and MOAR VOLTAGE!

for 1226 in valley i had to set it to ~1.3

for stable gaming @1152-1178 i needed 1.231.

ymmmv.

e: upping the power target won't help with crashing but keep it from throttling down.


----------



## Deders

Does anyone think the Load Line Calibration mod would help at this point? My card has a fairly decent ASIC Quality, 80.8%, I was always surprised at how little voltage it needed for most things.


----------



## looniam

LLC may help in gaming as loads change variable more but really it just adds 0.025 to 0.031 more voltage to what you set in afterburner - at least that was my past experiences.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> LLC may help in gaming as loads change variable more but really it just adds 0.025 to 0.031 more voltage to what you set in afterburner - at least that was my past experiences.


Does it not level out the voltage waveform so that it is more constant? I also noticed that the mod actually disables LLC altogether and is aimed at 1.3v :/

What perplexes me the most is that in Rome 2 it still crashes even if I have it running at 1176MHz, that's lower than the 1202MHz it would run at with the original bios. Have reverted back and having no problems at 1202MHz.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Does it not level out the voltage waveform so that it is more constant? I also noticed that the mod actually disables LLC altogether and is aimed at 1.3v :/
> 
> What perplexes me the most is that in Rome 2 it still crashes even if I have it running at 1176MHz, that's lower than the 1202MHz it would run at with the original bios. Have reverted back and having no problems at 1202MHz.


yes it didn't fluctuate as much. are you running LLC _before_ starting AB?

was the 1176 and the 1202 (in original bios) the same voltage?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes it didn't fluctuate as much. are you running LLC _before_ starting AB?
> 
> was the 1176 and the 1202 (in original bios) the same voltage?


I've not tried disabling LLC yet, I want a bit more input before I try the mod.

the 1176 was at 1.212v and the 1202(orig) is at 1.2v. This is what the MSI afterburner readout tells me.


----------



## looniam

i'm sorry but i am all confused. at first you asked if it would help (making think you're *not* using it)

now you say you aren't disabling it (making me thing you *are* using it)

are you using LLC.exe before afterburner?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm sorry but i am all confused. at first you asked if it would help (making think you're *not* using it)
> 
> now you say you aren't disabling it (making me thing you *are* using it)
> 
> are you using LLC.exe before afterburner?


From what I can gather by using it you are effectively disabling the built in LLC. I haven't tried this yet as it looks like it helps most with voltages around 1.3v.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm sorry but i am all confused. at first you asked if it would help (making think you're *not* using it)
> 
> now you say you aren't disabling it (making me thing you *are* using it)
> 
> are you using LLC.exe before afterburner?


the unique thing is that deders has been here for a really long time like us and has been soaking up info. He is speaking on what he understands of what its doing. so i8 think the error is assuming he doesn't know what it does as i guess you can say it disables llc in a way to an extent


----------



## Devil Inc

So...I got both cards fairly stable at 1280 @ 1.3v. I want to try for higher. My cards run nice and cool, can't seem to get them, warmer than 52*C after many, many successive benches. I can't seem to find AB beta 18 to use the workaround tool, is there another way I can increase the voltage?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> So...I got both cards fairly stable at 1280 @ 1.3v. I want to try for higher. My cards run nice and cool, can't seem to get them, warmer than 52*C after many, many successive benches. I can't seem to find AB beta 18 to use the workaround tool, is there another way I can increase the voltage?


http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html use the final. it doesn't have a expiry date.


----------



## gladiator76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> From what I can gather by using it you are effectively disabling the built in LLC. I haven't tried this yet as it looks like it helps most with voltages around 1.3v.


With the LLC program and skynet BIOS, I am running my card always at 1202 with 1.187v. Without the LLC, I can't get even over 1124. The thing is, after I flashed to skynet BIOS, I was always getting huge voltage drop that prevented me from overclocking. On the stock BIOS however, the card was always running at 1124 with 1.16v without any drop in the voltage. I never managed to find out what causes the voltage drop with skynet BIOS, while the stock BIOS never had this voltage drop problem.

Anyhow, you either use the LLC program or raise your voltage a lot to compensate from the voltage drop. For me, I preferred the LLC way.

Edited: corrected the voltage.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> With the LLC program and skynet BIOS, I am running my card always at 1202 with 1.87v. Without the LLC, I can't get even over 1124. The thing is, after I flashed to skynet BIOS, I was always getting huge voltage drop that prevented me from overclocking. On the stock BIOS however, the card was always running at 1124 with 1.61v without any drop in the voltage. I never managed to find out what causes the voltage drop with skynet BIOS, while the stock BIOS never had this voltage drop problem.
> 
> Anyhow, you either use the LLC program or raise your voltage a lot to compensate from the voltage drop. For me, I preferred the LLC way.


I gave it a try and it was slightly more stable than before, I was able to get it to what I would normally play at but it didn't seem worth the extra heat.

I figured I'd try editing the bios myself, keeping boost and voltages intact but raising the power limits and so far it is successful. Everything I've tested can manage 1228MHz no problem (will test higher than this at a later date), and the voltage seems to be much lower, much less heat generated and less noise.

Something still confuses me. With my new custom bios, the LLC program removed from startup, but the Asus 1.3v unlock still in place (by adding:

VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h

to a config file) I noticed my voltage was much much lower than before. Where I would normally see 1.2v, It was hovering around 1.15v at full load.

After some investigation I found this table in the same config file, under the lines i had added:

[I2C_BUS_04_DEV_44]
Offset00=33 00 00 0B FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset10=50 BC FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0B FF FF FF FF FF
Offset20=00 00 63 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset30=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset40=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset50=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset60=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
Offset70=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 0A 28 03 FF FF FF 80 82
Offset80=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0F E8 00 2A 22 19 1A
Offset90=C9 FF FF FF FF FF 52 2D F8 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
OffsetA0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
OffsetB0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
OffsetC0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
OffsetD0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
OffsetE0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
OffsetF0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

I presume this calibrates the voltage readings for the CHL8318 chip that controls the voltages on my card. It makes the Afterburner readout match up with the GPUz VDDC graph so I presume it is accurate and I have a lot of headroom to play with. I always wondered why the GPUz reading was different.

The only problem is that the voltage setting in Asus tweak is on the old scale and maxes out at 1.2v

If use Afterburner instead, the voltage I set sticks even when it is at desktop clocks which is likely to wear the chip down a lot faster than if it lowered the voltage like it should.

Has anyone managed to get this to work as it should?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> With the LLC program and skynet BIOS, I am running my card always at 1202 with 1.87v. Without the LLC, I can't get even over 1124. The thing is, after I flashed to skynet BIOS, I was always getting huge voltage drop that prevented me from overclocking. On the stock BIOS however, the card was always running at 1124 with 1.61v without any drop in the voltage. I never managed to find out what causes the voltage drop with skynet BIOS, while the stock BIOS never had this voltage drop problem.
> 
> Anyhow, you either use the LLC program or raise your voltage a lot to compensate from the voltage drop. For me, I preferred the LLC way.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it a try and it was slightly more stable than before, I was able to get it to what I would normally play at but it didn't seem worth the extra heat.
> 
> I figured I'd try editing the bios myself, keeping boost and voltages intact but raising the power limits and so far it is successful. Everything I've tested can manage 1228MHz no problem (will test higher than this at a later date), and the voltage seems to be much lower, much less heat generated and less noise.
> 
> Something still confuses me. With my new custom bios, the LLC program removed from startup, but the Asus 1.3v unlock still in place (by adding:
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 44h
> 
> to a config file) I noticed my voltage was much much lower than before. Where I would normally see 1.2v, It was hovering around 1.15v at full load.
> 
> After some investigation I found this table in the same config file, under the lines i had added:
> 
> [I2C_BUS_04_DEV_44]
> Offset00=33 00 00 0B FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset10=50 BC FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0B FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset20=00 00 63 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset30=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset40=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset50=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset60=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset70=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 0A 28 03 FF FF FF 80 82
> Offset80=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0F E8 00 2A 22 19 1A
> Offset90=C9 FF FF FF FF FF 52 2D F8 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetA0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetB0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetC0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetD0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetE0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetF0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> 
> I presume this calibrates the voltage readings for the CHL8318 chip that controls the voltages on my card. It makes the Afterburner readout match up with the GPUz VDDC graph so I presume it is accurate and I have a lot of headroom to play with. I always wondered why the GPUz reading was different.
> 
> The only problem is that the voltage setting in Asus tweak is on the old scale and maxes out at 1.2v
> 
> If use Afterburner instead, the voltage I set sticks even when it is at desktop clocks which is likely to wear the chip down a lot faster than if it lowered the voltage like it should.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get this to work as it should?
Click to expand...

uninstall asus tweak as afterburner doesn't like other oc softwares. maybe it will act right then also you should have deleted the profile and did the unlock again.

where did @looniam go? we're in this helping thing together.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator76*
> 
> With the LLC program and skynet BIOS, I am running my card always at 1202 with *1.87v.*


*WHAT ?!*


----------



## SgtRotty

I think he meant 1.187, otherwise it would've melted!


----------



## djthrottleboi

always assume the 1 as its a common mistake.


----------



## gladiator76

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> *WHAT ?!*


Oops. Did I forget the 1









Yeah, as you already guessed, it is actually 1.187 not 1.87. All the cooling in the world would not be enough for that


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> After some investigation I found this table in the same config file, under the lines i had added:
> 
> [I2C_BUS_04_DEV_44]
> Offset00=33 00 00 0B FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset10=50 BC FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0B FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset20=00 00 63 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset30=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset40=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset50=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset60=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> Offset70=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 0A 28 03 FF FF FF 80 82
> Offset80=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 0F E8 00 2A 22 19 1A
> Offset90=C9 FF FF FF FF FF 52 2D F8 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetA0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetB0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetC0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetD0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetE0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> OffsetF0=FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> 
> I presume this calibrates the voltage readings for the CHL8318 chip that controls the voltages on my card.


thats for _reading the voltage._ the 780TI classified has the same chip and using THIS in the config file will have a simular entry. using it allowed upto 1.3 in afterburner for my card but much less stability than the classy voltage controller found in the owners club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> where did @looniam go? we're in this helping thing together.


who? me?








involved in too many flame wars . .


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html use the final. it doesn't have a expiry date.


I do have the latest version. 4.1.0. What's the best route to go higher on voltage?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html use the final. it doesn't have a expiry date.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the latest version. 4.1.0. What's the best route to go higher on voltage?
Click to expand...

dont use 4.1 get 3.0 final or 4.0. Final on that page at the bottom


----------



## Brohem0th

Does anyone know of a working software voltage tweak for the Asus DirectCU II GTX 780 OC. It's the later revision. With the Skyn3t BIOS I can get 1332Mhz/7.2Ghz at 1.212v stable. I don't want to give it a lot more voltage, just want to see if I could break 1400Mhz without cooking the card. I have an IR thermometer for the VRM's, but I doubt the temps will be much of an issue. It's currently doing 66c max on the core and 78c on the VRM's after an hour of continuous benchmark runs.

From what I've read the only way to raise the voltage on these cards is to do a hardmod, but TBH I'm scared of taking a soldering iron to my GPU. There's a video guide of how to do it on this exact card, would it be possible to pay someone to do it? How do I find someone that's good with a soldering iron? It's not super crazy, but you do have to dig a resistor out of the card, and if you hook up the variable resistor that controls the voltage the wrong way you can insta-fry your card. Then again, I could always just get on of their OC Panel things for my case and hook it up to that, but I don't know if that will work as a standalone device or if I need an asus motherboard or something. I need to get a new board anyway (my current board is an H87 chipset which is limiting my 4690k to 4.8Ghz because it tops out at 1.3v Vcore, which is especially frustrating when it will boot 4.9Ghz at 1.3v) especially if I want to do SLI when Nvidia releases their next lineup of GPU's.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Does anyone know of a working software voltage tweak for the Asus DirectCU II GTX 780 OC. It's the later revision. With the Skyn3t BIOS I can get 1332Mhz/7.2Ghz at 1.212v stable. I don't want to give it a lot more voltage, just want to see if I could break 1400Mhz without cooking the card. I have an IR thermometer for the VRM's, but I doubt the temps will be much of an issue. It's currently doing 66c max on the core and 78c on the VRM's after an hour of continuous benchmark runs.
> 
> From what I've read the only way to raise the voltage on these cards is to do a hardmod, but TBH I'm scared of taking a soldering iron to my GPU. There's a video guide of how to do it on this exact card, would it be possible to pay someone to do it? How do I find someone that's good with a soldering iron? It's not super crazy, but you do have to dig a resistor out of the card, and if you hook up the variable resistor that controls the voltage the wrong way you can insta-fry your card. Then again, I could always just get on of their OC Panel things for my case and hook it up to that, but I don't know if that will work as a standalone device or if I need an asus motherboard or something. I need to get a new board anyway (my current board is an H87 chipset which is limiting my 4690k to 4.8Ghz because it tops out at 1.3v Vcore, which is especially frustrating when it will boot 4.9Ghz at 1.3v) especially if I want to do SLI when Nvidia releases their next lineup of GPU's.


Have a look at the 1st part of the 2nd post on the 1st page of this thread, there are instructions there. Bear in mind (and I only just found this out) that the voltages on our controllers are different to the ones on most 780's. For ages I thought my GPU was hitting 1.2v when fully stressed. after applying this patch the voltage reading is calibrated for the voltage controller chip and you will see different figures, which will be the same as the VDDC reading in GPUz.

Mine hovers around 1.15v when stressed, I've seen it go as high as 1.18v, I'm guessing I have some headroom but I'm going to have to experiment with it on another day. So far I've only got MSI Afterburner to be able to go above 1.2v, but then the voltage sticks even when clocked low at idle. Maybe we can work through this together and exchange ideas and experiences.

My current thinking is to set the minimum voltage (you have to enable the slider in the settings) in Asus GPU tweak to about 1.15v, that has helped me keep my old 670 stable at higher clock speeds in the past.

If you look back a page or so you will see my posts on the subject.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont use 4.1 get 3.0 final or 4.0. Final on that page at the bottom


I've tried that a few times and everytime it DLs the 4.1.0 version









EDIT: NVM it appears to have worked that time. Thanks fellow OCN'ers


----------



## aceman8448

Going for a second evga 780... what psu do you guys recommend? Bang for buck... im guessing 1000 watts should be suffice... i like to OC


----------



## looniam

helps to know the rest of your rig specs. check my sig how to fill that out









but 850 watts MINIMUM.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Going for a second evga 780... what psu do you guys recommend? Bang for buck... im guessing 1000 watts should be suffice... i like to OC


850 is probably the lowest for overclocking. I have a Corsair AX860, and when i had my 6GB 780's, it was sufficient for that. I couldve overclocked a helluva lot more too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> helps to know the rest of your rig specs. check my sig how to fill that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 850 watts MINIMUM.


i'm monitor less now and will be gpuless until i get my new monitor and gpu


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Going for a second evga 780... what psu do you guys recommend? Bang for buck... im guessing 1000 watts should be suffice... i like to OC


Min 700+ without oc. (I have a be quiet straight power 700w with 2x780 running at limit)
Min 1200+ with oc.


----------



## eddieveenstra

post deleted..... solved.


----------



## Lgnz

Hey guys, i recently tried to OC my GTX 780DCU II and i want your help for some more tweaking.



This is the best stable settings i've got with no Volt mod.
Over +220 core it's starting to get artifacts and driver crashes. Same thing for the memory.
So my question is:
Can i OC anything else with different settings without volt mods or is this the best my graphic card can do? I've seen some people who got 1200+ core with no volt mods, are they just lucky?
I've read i can get to 1.3volt with a simple tweak from afterburner, if i'll do that, how much more +core and +memory can i add? The +volt will solve the artifact problems?


----------



## steftralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgnz*
> 
> Hey guys, i recently tried to OC my GTX 780DCU II and i want your help for some more tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best stable settings i've got with no Volt mod.
> Over +220 core it's starting to get artifacts and driver crashes. Same thing for the memory.
> So my question is:
> Can i OC anything else with different settings without volt mods or is this the best my graphic card can do? I've seen some people who got 1200+ core with no volt mods, are they just lucky?
> I've read i can get to 1.3volt with a simple tweak from afterburner, if i'll do that, how much more +core and +memory can i add? The +volt will solve the artifact problems?


Cant the volt slider move up to +63? every chip is different so the amount of Mhz it can do depends on the silicon lottery. So asking how much of a increase 1.3 v would deliver is not that black and white. It will go up but just how much?! test and see


----------



## Lgnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steftralala*
> 
> Cant the volt slider move up to +63? every chip is different so the amount of Mhz it can do depends on the silicon lottery. So asking how much of a increase 1.3 v would deliver is not that black and white. It will go up but just how much?! test and see


Is it safe just modding the afterburner settings for 1,3? What's the best procedure to do it?


----------



## erso44

what do you guys think

http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan-x/performance

this chart shows us the new titan x performance compared to all GTX we know...but I ask myself if two GTX 780 SLI could be faster than one titan x?


----------



## aceman8448

What psu for my second evga 780...

trying to build a triple screen set up. Just finished doing the Rigbuilder so you guys can see what im running so far. Also I like to OC everything


----------



## SteezyTN

I'm thinking about taking the $1100 I made off selling my 6GB 780's (2) and getting a single Titan X and the Waterblock. Less power, and probably better than 2 way SLI 780. Or I may wait until a 980 Ti or something with more than 4 GB VRAM


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I'm thinking about taking the $1100 I made off selling my 6GB 780's (2) and getting a single Titan X and the Waterblock. Less power, and probably better than 2 way SLI 780. Or I may wait until a 980 Ti or something with more than 4 GB VRAM


go for m it. I been setting things up so i can nab the card


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Min 700+ without oc. (I have a be quiet straight power 700w with 2x780 running at limit)
> Min 1200+ with oc.


1200w for OC is far too much. A good 850w should be plenty for a decent OC. If you're going to try for 1.3v plus, then maybe 1000w, but I have 2 780s OC'd to 1200MHz at the moment and I rarely see more than 550w at the wall with 1.212v on both cards. Remeber that's at the wall so more like 495w DC.


----------



## steftralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lgnz*
> 
> Is it safe just modding the afterburner settings for 1,3? What's the best procedure to do it?


According to the advanced overclock guide in the first post it is not safe to do 1,3 V on air assuming you run that sort of cooling. I can only suggest you do some more reading before attempting an OC like this.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> 1200w for OC is far too much. A good 850w should be plenty for a decent OC. If you're going to try for 1.3v plus, then maybe 1000w, but I have 2 780s OC'd to 1200MHz at the moment and I rarely see more than 550w at the wall with 1.212v on both cards. Remeber that's at the wall so more like 495w DC.


LOL my wattmeter shows in BF4 650-680W so how are you digits possible?
Ok you´re using a 88 TDP CPU I have a 140 TDP CPU.

And when I start Furmark only with oc vga´s my pc crashes because my PSU is too weak! And my CPU is running at stock!

And I´m pretty sure when I start to oc my CPU I will need more than 900+ W with oc GPUs (especially at 1,3V) Actually I´m getting a watercooling setup....and I think 1000+ is safe.

My biggest peak digit was 908W and I want a PSU that is above my peak for safety reasons...and I know exactly what people are thinking right now "that´s too much power for your system". No! It´s not. It´s just a smart investition.


----------



## aceman8448

So if you guys recommend 1000 watts plus what are some good ones. ?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> So if you guys recommend 1000 watts plus what are some good ones. ?


ehmm someone has created a document above different psu´s and there is kinda a guide and recommending.

I´m searching wait.

Look here. All are good ones. Just pick one.

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

If you ask me for advice I would pick up one EVGA 1000 G2 because it´s fully modular, cheap for his performance condition and many people and tester´s recommending this one for the 1000 watt class. You have everything inside the box and it´s extrem qualitäy and I think EVGA declared 10 years warranty?

I will get one soon either 1000 G2 or 1200 G2...but I don´t know exactly what I REALLY NEED

Cheers


----------



## aceman8448

Coo thanks ill look into it! Most people i see use corsair.. didnt even know evga made good ones


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> So if you guys recommend 1000 watts plus what are some good ones. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ehmm someone has created a document above different psu´s and there is kinda a guide and recommending.
> 
> I´m searching wait.
> 
> Look here. All are good ones. Just pick one.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> 
> If you ask me for advice I would pick up one EVGA 1000 G2 because it´s fully modular, cheap for his performance condition and many people and tester´s recommending this one for the 1000 watt class. You have everything inside the box and it´s extrem qualitäy and I think EVGA declared 10 years warranty?
> 
> I will get one soon either 1000 G2 or 1200 G2...but I don´t know exactly what I REALLY NEED
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

go with the 1300w evga supernova g2. Lol for 170 before $30 mail in rebate totaling 140 spent. Future proofing done cheap lol


----------



## 8051

Does HWinfo64 v4.50-2400 accurately read the voltage going to a Zotac GTX-780 non-reference?
It indicates it's reading a semi NCP4206.

I've had really good luck o'clocking my GTX-780 @ 1250mV (set voltage, 1244mV indicated) to
1254Mhz/1500Mhz core/memory (testing it w/the Stalker: Call of Pripyat benchmark) and getting
68 degrees celsius peak temps. But now I'm worried that I've exceeded the recommended vcore
for air cooling. If I were to add some high speed/high static pressure 92mm x 32mm or 92mm x 38mm
fans blowing right on the VRM's would this make it safe to go above 1.212V on the vcore?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Does HWinfo64 v4.50-2400 accurately read the voltage going to a Zotac GTX-780 non-reference?
> It indicates it's reading a semi NCP4206.
> 
> I've had really good luck o'clocking my GTX-780 @ 1250mV (set voltage, 1244mV indicated) to
> 1254Mhz/1500Mhz core/memory (testing it w/the Stalker: Call of Pripyat benchmark) and getting
> 68 degrees celsius peak temps. But now I'm worried that I've exceeded the recommended vcore
> for air cooling. If I were to add some high speed/high static pressure 92mm x 32mm or 92mm x 38mm
> fans blowing right on the VRM's would this make it safe to go above 1.212V on the vcore?


it may be as sometimes my gigabyte 780 i had wouldnshow the actual voltage i set until under load when vdroop kicked in.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Coo thanks ill look into it! Most people i see use corsair.. didnt even know evga made good ones


PSU index thread
EVGA SuperNova lineup explained
700-750 watts comparison thread
850/860 watts comparison thread
1000-1050 watts comparison thread
1200-1350 watts comparison thread
1375-1700 watts comparison thread

EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are better then anything Corsair sells besides the AXi series and those are massively overpriced.

Last EVGA and Corsair dont make the units they sell so you are not getting a Corsair made unit when you buy Corsair, or an EVGA made unit when you buy an EVGA PSU.
Its all made in China by OEM´s so that means even big name brands can have trash (like Corsair has), or it can work the other way with a small no name brand can have something really great.

What i am trying to say dont do go and buy by brand do some research and find out what you are buying is really good or not.
All those threads i made should you help you do that.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go with the 1300w evga supernova g2. Lol for 170 before $30 mail in rebate totaling 140 spent. Future proofing done cheap lol










yeah I saw that too...I´ll get one soon. thx for advice sir


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Coo thanks ill look into it! Most people i see use corsair.. didnt even know evga made good ones


corsair because mainstream. I heard SeaSonic and EVGA should be top


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> corsair because mainstream. I heard SeaSonic and EVGA should be top


Read my last post on the last page.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PSU index thread
> EVGA SuperNova lineup explained
> 700-750 watts comparison thread
> 850/860 watts comparison thread
> 1000-1050 watts comparison thread
> 1200-1350 watts comparison thread
> 1375-1700 watts comparison thread
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are better then anything Corsair sells besides the AXi series and those are massively overpriced.
> 
> Last EVGA and Corsair dont make the units they sell so you are not getting a Corsair made unit when you buy Corsair, or an EVGA made unit when you buy an EVGA PSU.
> Its all made in China by OEM´s so that means even big name brands can have trash (like Corsair has), or it can work the other way with a small no name brand can have something really great.
> 
> What i am trying to say dont do go and buy by brand do some research and find out what you are buying is really good or not.
> All those threads i made should you help you do that.


now you get one rep+ from me. good boy.









and I read it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go with the 1300w evga supernova g2. Lol for 170 before $30 mail in rebate totaling 140 spent. Future proofing done cheap lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I saw that too...I´ll get one soon. thx for advice sir
Click to expand...

no probs. I love this psu.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no probs. I love this psu.


thought about getting a third gtx haha but only thought


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no probs. I love this psu.
> 
> 
> 
> thought about getting a third gtx haha but only thought
Click to expand...

3 would be killer though.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 3 would be killer though.


yes but performance would increase only half as if you go from 1 to 2 way sli. Are 2 way SLI fast as Titan x?


----------



## looniam

stock/stock

no

oc/stock

yes

oc/oc

no


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> stock/stock
> 
> no
> 
> oc/stock
> 
> yes
> 
> oc/oc
> 
> no


why not oc/oc ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> why not oc/oc ?


i have been watching the titan x owners thread and those that do have them hit 1400-1440+ on air with stock voltage and 110% power target.

go see the top scores on HWBOT


----------



## max883

Do you think i should by a titan x ?

i have 2x GTX 780. This is my 3dmark Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6335683

my gpu score is: 25.000! is this ok compered to titan x ??

Edit: Firestrike Extreme score: 9758


----------



## stickg1

Seems like a side-grade to me.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Do you think i should by a titan x ?
> 
> i have 2x GTX 780. This is my 3dmark Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6335683
> 
> my gpu score is: 25.000! is this ok compered to titan x ??


The benchmarks I've seen have SLI's 970's beating out a Titan X @ stock
clocks, I'd guess the perf. difference between your SLI'd 780's and a Titan X
would be negligible and unnoticeable except at high resolutions where your
3 GiB of VRAM might be a limitation.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> The benchmarks I've seen have SLI's 970's beating out a Titan X @ stock
> clocks, I'd guess the perf. difference between your SLI'd 780's and a Titan X
> would be negligible and unnoticeable except at high resolutions where your
> 3 GiB of VRAM might be a limitation.


Correct.
For example: try to play bf4 at 1920x1080 @ 200% res scale.

2x780 can't do this but a Titan x would do easily.


----------



## SteezyTN

I had the 6GB 780s (2) and I sold them because they were selling for $600+ each. If they were selling like the 3GB 780's, I would have kept them. SLI 780's are about the same as a SINGLE TITAN X. The TITAN X is a "little" bit better as far as FPS goes (assuming). I would keep the 780's if I were you. The only difference you will probably see is benchmark scores. My 780's scored a high of 16,000 in FireStrike (1080p), and about 5,500 in EXTREME (1440p),

Like someone said, it would be more of a side-grade. The 980 SLI beats the TITAN X by a few (5-15 FPS in most games), but honestly, the only advantage to getting a TITAN X over the two 780's is by getting TITAN X SLI.

but it all depends on how much you sell the 780's for, or however much you are okay with spending.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Do you think i should by a titan x ?
> 
> i have 2x GTX 780. This is my 3dmark Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6335683
> 
> my gpu score is: 25.000! is this ok compered to titan x ??
> 
> Edit: Firestrike Extreme score: 9758


titan x fire strike:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2801075_lucky_n00b_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_titan_x_20221_marks

22698 (look at first screen shot)

titan x fire strike extreme
graphics 9782
and
graphics 10432

yes it is a bit of a side grade but i do know those scores are on air with pretty much stock bios. if you want to consider less power and heat with not needing SLI profiles for gaming - now would be the time to jump from a SLI set up to a single card -those opportunities are few and far in between.

however you do have some impressive benching yourself


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Do you think i should by a titan x ?
> 
> i have 2x GTX 780. This is my 3dmark Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6335683
> 
> my gpu score is: 25.000! is this ok compered to titan x ??
> 
> Edit: Firestrike Extreme score: 9758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> titan x fire strike:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2801075_lucky_n00b_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_titan_x_20221_marks
> 
> 22698 (look at first screen shot)
> 
> titan x fire strike extreme
> graphics 9782
> and
> graphics 10432
> 
> yes it is a bit of a side grade but i do know those scores are on air with pretty much stock bios. if you want to consider less power and heat with not needing SLI profiles for gaming - now would be the time to jump from a SLI set up to a single card -those opportunities are few and far in between.
> 
> however you do have some impressive benching yourself
Click to expand...

agreed though you think it might be smart to sell current gpu's and waitto catch a used one for 800 or 900?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> titan x fire strike:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2801075_lucky_n00b_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_titan_x_20221_marks
> 
> 22698 (look at first screen shot)
> 
> titan x fire strike extreme
> graphics 9782
> and
> graphics 10432
> 
> yes it is a bit of a side grade but i do know those scores are on air with pretty much stock bios. if you want to consider less power and heat with not needing SLI profiles for gaming - now would be the time to jump from a SLI set up to a single card -those opportunities are few and far in between.
> 
> however you do have some impressive benching yourself


omg that score Firestrike Extrem: Difference only 24 points.....hell yeah! our 2 way gtx 780 sli´s are damn fast


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> titan x fire strike:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2801075_lucky_n00b_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_titan_x_20221_marks
> 
> 22698 (look at first screen shot)
> 
> titan x fire strike extreme
> graphics 9782
> and
> graphics 10432
> 
> yes it is a bit of a side grade but i do know those scores are on air with pretty much stock bios. if you want to consider less power and heat with not needing SLI profiles for gaming - now would be the time to jump from a SLI set up to a single card -those opportunities are few and far in between.
> 
> however you do have some impressive benching yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg that score Firestrike Extrem: Difference only 24 points.....hell yeah! our 2 way gtx 780 sli´s are damn fast
Click to expand...

maybe i should just grab another 780ti kingpin or go titan black sli


----------



## criss100

Guys want to flash my GPU EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX with skyn3t bios but can not find a bios for my gpu.
Can you help please


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criss100*
> 
> Guys want to flash my GPU EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX with skyn3t bios but can not find a bios for my gpu.
> Can you help please


open this:
Quote:


> OCN: skyn3t vBios rev 4 : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to show)


and get this:
Quote:


> EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz


what i used w/o any problems









edit:
on a side note there is:
Quote:


> EVGA GTX 780 SC Reference B1
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-Evga-SC-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz


but i liked the higher clock of the non SC . . and it was for different fans (blower)


----------



## Devil Inc

Do we have any GW2 players in this thread? I'm having issues with the game on my rig. I've tried numerous things to no avail. If anyone can offer some advice, please come forth.









I have a string of posts in the GW2 thread down in the PC Gaming board.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Do we have any GW2 players in this thread? I'm having issues with the game on my rig. I've tried numerous things to no avail. If anyone can offer some advice, please come forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a string of posts in the GW2 thread down in the PC Gaming board.


it would be a bit easier if theseguys had your full rig specs. See sig for link on how1 to put your rig in sig


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Do we have any GW2 players in this thread? I'm having issues with the game on my rig. I've tried numerous things to no avail. If anyone can offer some advice, please come forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a string of posts in the GW2 thread down in the PC Gaming board.


GW2 player here and active, what seems to be the issue ?


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> GW2 player here and active, what seems to be the issue ?


Well, I'm having trouble getting the game to play with any stability. Random system lockups. I've had a few driver resets, that don't cause the game to crash, but overall it's very annoying at this point. I know SLI doesn't run so well, so I've tried running both on and off. As well as at stock clocks on my cards and with various OC profiles. The system benches and plays numerous other games without fail.

FX-8320 @ 4.5 daily
8gb 1866 ram
SLI Gigabyte WF3 780 GHz Ed.

CPU and GPUs are under water. So I'm fairly certain it's not a temp issue causing it. Someone in the GW2 thread suggested bumping my vCore on the CPU up a notch and see if that helps. So, I'm going to see if that helps after work today.

Anything else you might think of let me know.


----------



## timepart

I had some really bad issues with crashing in watchdogs yesterday. Running 6 gb SC 780 under full EK water block. Voltage was at +62 and constant voltage forced. 150+ on core and 300+ on memory. In game for core clock I was hitting 1282 and then it all of a sudden crashed. I lowered the core clock to +100 and it hit near 1220 in game fine. Technically without a voltage mod I should be able to hit 150+ and over 1250 mhz core clock?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> GW2 player here and active, what seems to be the issue ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm having trouble getting the game to play with any stability. Random system lockups. I've had a few driver resets, that don't cause the game to crash, but overall it's very annoying at this point. I know SLI doesn't run so well, so I've tried running both on and off. As well as at stock clocks on my cards and with various OC profiles. The system benches and plays numerous other games without fail.
> 
> FX-8320 @ 4.5 daily
> 8gb 1866 ram
> SLI Gigabyte WF3 780 GHz Ed.
> 
> CPU and GPUs are under water. So I'm fairly certain it's not a temp issue causing it. Someone in the GW2 thread suggested bumping my vCore on the CPU up a notch and see if that helps. So, I'm going to see if that helps after work today.
> 
> Anything else you might think of let me know.
Click to expand...

You can also try forcing your PCIE to run at 2.0 instead of 3.0


----------



## betabotxx

Hi everyone, new to this forum and was wondering if someone could let me know if it's possible for a lower fan speed while at lower temps.
I've had a quick look around and can't seem to find anything relating to it.

I have a ASUS GTX 780 DCII (80.80.21.00.3B) with a core clock boost of +230 and a mem clock boost of +230. It sits at a min of 37%, and I can't seem to lower it at all, is it even possible?

Cheers


----------



## hypespazm

has any one tried an h110 mod ona 780? or am I better offf adding it to my loop?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> has any one tried an h110 mod ona 780? or am I better offf adding it to my loop?


Well if you already have a loop, I would just slap a Waterblock on it and add it to the loop.


----------



## stickg1

If you already have a loop then a full cover waterblock is pretty much a no brainer. How much rad space do you have?


----------



## hypespazm

I have a TON of RAD space.. but I cant find a decent priced waterblock ANYWHERE and its killing me


----------



## hypespazm

does anyone in the US have a reference full waterblock for the 780??? forsale


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> does anyone in the US have a reference full waterblock for the 780??? forsale


I recently sold two of my blocks on eBay for $81 and $86 with $15 shipping each block. It's only $101.95 plus shipping from PPCS. And you can use the 5.5% discount.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> You can also try forcing your PCIE to run at 2.0 instead of 3.0


I'm running a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo, looked through the bios and i don't see an option to limit the PCI-E slots.


----------



## Eradicate X

I'm having some issues with flashing the bios of my revision A1 DC2 card. When I use Administrated command prompt and type the command line nvflash -4 -5 -6 sky.rom it will open nvflash in command prompt with basic commands, if I hit anything it will list more commands with an example at the end. I've also tried using ez3flash but any command in that causes it to crash. I've tried looking around for other people with this issue and found 1 thread that didn't have a solution. The only thing I've managed to do that worked was --protectoff and then trying to flash goes back to the basic command loop.

I also tried making a USB but the HP tool doesn't write the files to the usb when plugged into usb 3 or 2. So making this post now asking whats causing the crash/problems.
My motherboard is a z87 GD65, no plx chip as far as I'm aware

picture attached

cmdwindow 40k .png file


Edit: worked by using rom on nvflash. Still no idea why it wouldn't work via cmd.


----------



## Mactinos

Hi, I'm a newcomer.

I'm looking for a backplate for my reference GTX780 but no store still stocks this.

Anychance to get one?


----------



## erso44

deleted. wrong thread. sry guys.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mactinos*
> 
> Hi, I'm a newcomer.
> 
> I'm looking for a backplate for my reference GTX780 but no store still stocks this.
> 
> Anychance to get one?


The only backplate I have for sale is attached to the 780 and waterblock also for sale


----------



## erso44

my SLI don´t work anymore since I have updated to a custom water cooling loop. Of course I had to unmount everything but when I enable SLI in nvidia display control game´s are crashing or stop loading....

why is that happening now and the new driver from nvidia crashes bf4 all the time even when I start to load the game it crashes.....omg does anybody have the same issues?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> my SLI don´t work anymore since I have updated to a custom water cooling loop. Of course I had to unmount everything but when I enable SLI in nvidia display control game´s are crashing or stop loading....
> 
> why is that happening now and the new driver from nvidia crashes bf4 all the time even when I start to load the game it crashes.....omg does anybody have the same issues?


with all repect to OCN, i have found the guru3D forums an excellent resource for driver information.
Videocards - NVIDIA GeForce Drivers Section

its kinda fun to find a leaked driver now and again or use a modified quadro to see if it fixes (or causes) driver issues along with a discussion of the latest.

but yeah, try rolling back (DDU to uninstall then reinstall the last working)


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> with all repect to OCN, i have found the guru3D forums an excellent resource for driver information.
> Videocards - NVIDIA GeForce Drivers Section
> 
> its kinda fun to find a leaked driver now and again or use a modified quadro to see if it fixes (or causes) driver issues along with a discussion of the latest.
> 
> but yeah, try rolling back (DDU to uninstall then reinstall the last working)


In some game´s I get flickering between red and blue colour and bf4 gives me "direct x error" again.

I´ll search for the issue but I thought you guys have maybe a plan where I can start to search...

but thanks for help and reply,


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> In some game´s I get flickering between red and blue colour and bf4 gives me "direct x error" again.
> 
> I´ll search for the issue but I thought you guys have maybe a plan where I can start to search...
> 
> but thanks for help and reply,


really the easiest/fastest troubleshooting is rolling back to the previous driver. if the issue persists then its likely to be something else. if the symptoms go away then use DDU, reinstall latest.

if the symptoms do not come back then it's likely a driver installation issue - which happens.

if the symptoms come back, then you're looking at the driver.


----------



## Eradicate X

Is this a sign of a bad flash or something else limiting the card? I flashed my 80.10.37.00.12 DCII which now has a default 330W and 401W max, I haven't been able to push my overclock further which could be a loss on the lottery but my gpu wont go above 68-75% GPU power depending on the application used for testing. I have access to 1.212v and a lower fan speed otherwise.

Apps I used for testing are unigine valley and heaven, tomb raider 2013, metro LL non redux, Bioshock infinite.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eradicate X*
> 
> Is this a sign of a bad flash or something else limiting the card? I flashed my 80.10.37.00.12 DCII which now has a default 330W and 401W max, I haven't been able to push my overclock further which could be a loss on the lottery but my gpu wont go above 68-75% GPU power depending on the application used for testing. I have access to 1.212v and a lower fan speed otherwise.
> 
> Apps I used for testing are unigine valley and heaven, tomb raider 2013, metro LL non redux, Bioshock infinite.


75% of 330 is 247.5 watts if you are still around default voltage ~1.212 it won't go past the stock spec of 250 watts.

if you go towards 1160+ core w/1.25 volts, you'll see the power usage rise substantially.


----------



## Mactinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> The only backplate I have for sale is attached to the 780 and waterblock also for sale


Just bought a TITAN BLACK backplate from EVGA.

Hope it will fit to my 780 =[ I noticed that TITAN BLACK has same screw hole as 780 ref.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mactinos*
> 
> Just bought a TITAN BLACK backplate from EVGA.
> 
> Hope it will fit to my 780 =[ I noticed that TITAN BLACK has same screw hole as 780 ref.


It will be close! I have a titan back plate on my Evga 780 SC. With a EK Csq block from a 780Ti. All the holes line up besides the back most screw hole (nearest to 24 pin). The reason behind this though is the water block having a connecting post that runs through this hole portion. Worst comes to worst you can be like me and only have 5/6 screws and not have any issues. Plus the titan covers have a spot for extra thermal pads (not that this will help much on a 780).


----------



## emsj86

.  Single gtx. 780 watercooled oc to 1200mhz


----------



## 8051

@emsj86

I'd hope you can get more than 1200MHz out of a watercooled
GTX 780, I can get 1256MHz out of my Zotac air-cooled when
the fans are spun up to full speed.


----------



## alancsalt

@ posts can be done using the @ symbol in your post editing toolbar up top.

Otherwise

Code:



Code:


[@]membername[/@]


----------



## emsj86

1250mhz is my tops without blue screen or freezing up. That's with 1.21volts. I think I might flash the bios to get to fully unlock voltage. But isn't there a software mod to do that?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> 1250mhz is my tops without blue screen or freezing up. That's with 1.21volts. I think I might flash the bios to get to fully unlock voltage. But isn't there a software mod to do that?


go to the first post and read
Quote:


> Volt Mod guide rewrite by Occamrazor: Spoiler! (Click to show)


but you won't be getting much if you don't flash the bios.

find which bios you need - use the EZflash - easy peasy.


----------



## emsj86

I've flashed the bios before in the summer from reading the op post. It allows me to have 150 power max 1.21 volts in msi afterburner. I guess I need to do flash to get the unlimited vtage unlocked if I'm correct from the first page?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I've flashed the bios before in the summer from reading the op post. It allows me to have 150 power max 1.21 volts in msi afterburner. I guess I need to do flash to get the unlimited vtage unlocked if I'm correct from the first page?


if you already flashed for a higher power target, just do the after burner volt mod (the entries in the profile.cfg file)


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you already flashed for a higher power target, just do the after burner volt mod (the entries in the profile.cfg file)


Sorry haven't did this I. Awhile. In reading the first page and see it says target 200 percent. Where my bios flashed have me 1.21b and only 150 percent max is that ok. As for the afterburner volt mod should I flow the volt mod rewrite guide or the advance gk110 oc guide. Also should I do the llc hack or just the AB volt mod. Sorry for so many questions just want to be sure and thanks for the help I appreciate it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you already flashed for a higher power target, just do the after burner volt mod (the entries in the profile.cfg file)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry haven't did this I. Awhile. In reading the first page and see it says target 200 percent. Where my bios flashed have me 1.21b and only 150 percent max is that ok. As for the afterburner volt mod should I flow the volt mod rewrite guide or the advance gk110 oc guide. Also should I do the llc hack or just the AB volt mod. Sorry for so many questions just want to be sure and thanks for the help I appreciate it
Click to expand...

you'll be fine with 150% - 200% is seriously extreme for LN2 (liquid nitrogen)

i suggest doing the steps in the rewrite guide to see if you need to enter *3:20h* or *4:20h*

make sure you are not running after burner, then it ought to tell you to reboot - if not recheck your edit. some common mistakes is _not saving it as a .cfg file_ or if windows gives you a problem, save it to the desktop then drag it into the profiles folder.

in the advance guide - well you just need to know
Quote:


> Now, youll have to setup AB properly: Go to settings » general and tick the "enable hardware control and monitoring", "unlock voltage control" and "unlock voltage monitoring" and click "OK" at the bottom fo the window!


to be able to set a higher voltage than 1.2


----------



## emsj86

Thanks so much. Does this only work for msi afterburner beta 14? Simple enough. Any thoughts on the skynet llc/mod tool. Is that worth using. The one where you click llc 3 or llc 4 than type in your voltage and hit apply


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thanks so much. Does this only work for msi afterburner beta 14? Simple enough. Any thoughts on the skynet llc/mod tool. Is that worth using. The one where you click llc 3 or llc 4 than type in your voltage and hit apply


generally if not using a tool it should work for any afterburner


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thanks so much. Does this only work for msi afterburner beta 14? Simple enough. Any thoughts on the skynet llc/mod tool. Is that worth using. The one where you click llc 3 or llc 4 than type in your voltage and hit apply


any afterburner version is fine. the tool is when you're not using AB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> generally if not using a tool it should work for any afterburner


^pretty much that


----------



## emsj86

Thanks for the help


----------



## djthrottleboi

well bye bye to my kpe. i'm going to a titan.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> 1250mhz is my tops without blue screen or freezing up. That's with 1.21volts. I think I might flash the bios to get to fully unlock voltage. But isn't there a software mod to do that?


I should've mentioned for me to get my Zotac air-cooled GTX780OC to 1256MHz requires
setting 1268mV in PrecisionX, which results in 1256mV being indicated in HWInfo.

As others have mentioned you need to unlock your BIOS to get the higher voltages.


----------



## sergiuspoet

hi. i have zotac gtx780 *6gb* oc.
how i can edit and flashing bios whith offlimits settings?
may be somebody can help me for edit my bios. thanks


----------



## emsj86

Ok so I did the by mod for msi in the command got back 41. Now when I type what is needed for the profile in note pad it won't allow me to save it. It only allows to be saved in documents, but the mod didn't work that way. Am I missing something


----------



## sergiuspoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Ok so I did the by mod for msi in the command got back 41. Now when I type what is needed for the profile in note pad it won't allow me to save it. It only allows to be saved in documents, but the mod didn't work that way. Am I missing something


you need restart system and exit( not start AB with OS). save your .cfg file with settings (if you can't save in current directory - then save in other place, and then copy this file with replace in AB folder)


----------



## sergiuspoet

somebody will be help me with my questons?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiuspoet*
> 
> you need restart system and exit( not start AB with OS). save your .cfg file with settings (if you can't save in current directory - then save in other place, and then copy this file with replace in AB folder)


Thank you. I was able to save it. Now I set the voltage but for some reason it doesn't go above 1.21. Note Iam use to using the older msi afterburner which I had set +62 on vtage to get 1.21 and this one is set different.


----------



## sergiuspoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thank you.


your welcom) if you disable LLC with command
MSIafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00
then voltage will be bigger on 0.025v


----------



## emsj86

So I need to disable llc in order to get the 1.3v to be applied. As of now I set it to 1.3 bolts but gpu shows only 1.21 max. Edit: I think my problem maybe that I still have the old msi afterburner. I'll try deleting the old after burner bc I think it may even though it's not open be going off that. I will also try the llc hack.


----------



## sergiuspoet

where? on your screen i see 1,288v. if you mean gpu-z then it is not true. He show the wrong current value ))
and you have latest version MSI


----------



## emsj86

Yea msi afterburner shows that voltage but when I benchmark with valley Gpu z, hwcupid all show 1.21 and 1200 MHz oc where I didn't even oc yet on this msi afterburner. I think it's just going off the other msi afterburner bc that one is set to. 1.21 and 1200mhz. When I get off work in going I remove the old msi afterburner off my computer than restart my pc and see if it works than.


----------



## emsj86

so i guess hwcpuid and gpu z wont show above 1.21 volts as msi afterburner is showing 1289mv. I know its working only because I just did a valley benchmark and was able to get 1300mhz which i never could do before on 1.21 volts. Thanks gained 5 fps in the benchmark now to see how far it can go.


----------



## sergiuspoet

Good luck! )


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> 1250mhz is my tops without blue screen or freezing up. That's with 1.21volts. I think I might flash the bios to get to fully unlock voltage. But isn't there a software mod to do that?


Seeing that with my Evga 780 Sc I only hit 1254 mhz on the core with 1.2v. Max temp of 51 deg C and runs like a champ. Cant really get any more and like your doing I will have to flash the bios to go to 1.3v.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiuspoet*
> 
> hi. i have zotac gtx780 *6gb* oc.
> how i can edit and flashing bios whith offlimits settings?
> may be somebody can help me for edit my bios. thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiuspoet*
> 
> somebody will be help me with my questons?


@djthrottleboi does well at modding a bios - i'm sure he'll pop up. could i suggest you zip up your stock bios and attach it in a post for him in the meantime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> *so i guess hwcpuid and gpu z wont show above 1.21 volts as msi afterburner is showing 1289mv*. I know its working only because I just did a valley benchmark and was able to get 1300mhz which i never could do before on 1.21 volts. Thanks gained 5 fps in the benchmark now to see how far it can go.


----------



## allpb

I have a Gigabyte 780ti OC WF3 card
and GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector (both updated to the latest version) are showing me different values for the card
any reason why?

http://puu.sh/gZoUf/b346a22698.png


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I need to disable llc in order to get the 1.3v to be applied. As of now I set it to 1.3 bolts but gpu shows only 1.21 max. Edit: I think my problem maybe that I still have the old msi afterburner. I'll try deleting the old after burner bc I think it may even though it's not open be going off that. I will also try the llc hack.


I think the maximum voltage for 780's is supposed to be 1.250V.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> so i guess hwcpuid and gpu z wont show above 1.21 volts as msi afterburner is showing 1289mv. I know its working only because I just did a valley benchmark and was able to get 1300mhz which i never could do before on 1.21 volts. Thanks gained 5 fps in the benchmark now to see how far it can go.


Only AB will show correct voltage because it reads it directly from the voltage controller.... PX and HWID report from the driver.


----------



## sergiuspoet

I removed all limits. Now there was one problem - the voltage. BIOS stands at 1.267 and for AB after the start of the test drops to 1.169 (1.169-1.196) if AB then put 1.267 in the tests, it falls only to 1.2. Do you know how to change the BIOS to fix the desired voltage.


----------



## Gukkie

Hi, I have successfully done the bios mod for my Zotac GTX 780 AMP..i notice that my power stays at 34% even at idle and the voltage is at 1.225v which I set after doing the afterburner mod. It seems that it does not throttle down and my idle temps are at about 55C..

When I launch the Valley benchmark, my gpu is at 1254Mhz after a 250mhz core OC and a 200Mhz memory OC. I have set my gpu to prioritize an 82C Temp limit but I notice when it hits 82C on the benchmark, when the benchmark draws to an end, I start seeing some artifacting and my gpu core clock does not throttle down..

Is this normal? Am I doing something wrong?

I dare not go to 1.3V on my voltage as I am on stock cooling.


----------



## emsj86

You might need to lower your clock. Also make sure you readings out off afterburner and not say gpu z as they can be off at times. I know for me whether. 1200 or 1300mhz oc I'm always a 1 less in any program so 1300mhz reads 1289


----------



## Gukkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> You might need to lower your clock. Also make sure you readings out off afterburner and not say gpu z as they can be off at times. I know for me whether. 1200 or 1300mhz oc I'm always a 1 less in any program so 1300mhz reads 1289


Thanks buddy, I seem to have found a sweet spot for my gpu..

Core Voltage: 1200mV
Power Limit: 100%
Core Clock +220MHz
Memory Clock +220MHz
Temperature Limit 85C Prioritized

Valley benchmark runs perfect even after the heavy vdroop to about 1.6v on my gpu core. And my MAX temp peaks at 83C on stock air cooling.

I have ran numerous test even tweaking by as little as 5MHz and it seems that this is the sweet spot I managed to get with my current core voltage.

However I notice that after I increase the core voltage after the afterburner mod, my gpu is always at default speed at 1006MHz even at idle and does not down clock..

Is this a good OC?


----------



## emsj86

Yea I had mine at 1200mhz at 1.21v for awhile. Until recently I did the volt mod for afterburner to get 1.3 and I got it up to 1300mhz. Still need to test to see if it can go further but for you on stock air unit 1200mhz is good. From 1200 to 1300 I only saw a 4 fps gain. Also my gpu does same thing on windows never goes below 1019 unless (which happened twice) gpu drivers mess up and it locks to 500mhz. Now once I bench or go in game my gpu jumps right to my oc. Now in windows it also always stays at 1.21 vta and jumps to 1.3 in game. Doesn't throttle down for me either


----------



## Gukkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea I had mine at 1200mhz at 1.21v for awhile. Until recently I did the volt mod for afterburner to get 1.3 and I got it up to 1300mhz. Still need to test to see if it can go further but for you on stock air unit 1200mhz is good. From 1200 to 1300 I only saw a 4 fps gain. Also my gpu does same thing on windows never goes below 1019 unless (which happened twice) gpu drivers mess up and it locks to 500mhz. Now once I bench or go in game my gpu jumps right to my oc. Now in windows it also always stays at 1.21 vta and jumps to 1.3 in game. Doesn't throttle down for me either


Ah thanks for the clarification, is your gpu watercooled? And what temps are you getting at 1.3v?


----------



## amllradam

hi is there any one that can help me i flashed my windforce 780 the other day and everything was going fine followed the guide to a tee apart from doing the llc mod tool and evrything was fine. decided to give the tool ago to see if i could improve anything. started to run with it, again following guide to the letter started to run my overclock got a couple of driver crashes so knocked OC back then after 5 min my pc completely restarted by itself. so tried again same thing. so removed tool and ran without OC same again. tried uninstalling msi then tried again and i can play a few mins on a game and my pc just completely restarts. does anyone know whats wrongs ?


----------



## amllradam

ignore that last post i think i have managed to sort it


----------



## erso44

My first GTX makes issue´s: Here we go again...
I set in MSI AB temp limit to 75°C but it goes above 75°C.

So what could be the issue?

1) I clocked down both card´s to 954 Mhz so could it be possible that my GTX can´t go below 954 Mhz?

Guys help me pls...I don´t want to ruin my card´s


----------



## Gukkie

I have gotten a very stable OC on my Zotac GTX 780 AMP using the skyn3t v4 bios and doing the afterburner mod on AB 4.1..

Idle speed is back to normal at 324MHz for both core and memory









Benchmarked with Furmark and Valley(3 hours)..

Was getting a load temperature of 78C(90% fan) on stock air cooling and an idle of 40C(50% fan) with an ambient temperature of 27C..

OC Setting:

Voltage: 1206mV (idle at 1.225v)
Max Load Voltage with Vdroop: 1.162v (moderate load at 1.169v - 1.185v)



Hope this helps someone out









Cheers and happy OC'ing!!


----------



## ekoaja

Hi guys, i had a problem here.
Yesterday i cleaned my GTX 780 Reference, and unfortunately i slipped screwdriver to 2 resistor. I could'nt find it anywhere, and i dont know its resistance value. I tried to boot the videocard but my cpu wont boot at all (D6 code). Can anyone help me to find its resistance value ?

Here is the pict. 2 Resistor in red square. I would greatly appreciate if someone could measure the resistance across these parts.


----------



## HalKu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gukkie*
> 
> I have gotten a very stable OC on my Zotac GTX 780 AMP using the skyn3t v4 bios and doing the afterburner mod on AB 4.1..
> 
> Idle speed is back to normal at 324MHz for both core and memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarked with Furmark and Valley(3 hours)..
> 
> Was getting a load temperature of 78C(90% fan) on stock air cooling and an idle of 40C(50% fan) with an ambient temperature of 27C..
> 
> OC Setting:
> 
> Voltage: 1206mV (idle at 1.225v)
> Max Load Voltage with Vdroop: 1.162v (moderate load at 1.169v - 1.185v)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and happy OC'ing!!


What is your core clock and ASIC quality ?


----------



## emsj86

So after benchmarking with my 789 flashed bios and 1.3 volt unlocked (only hits 1.28 in msi ab) I got a +340 MHz oc so it's now 1349. Valley at 4x netted me this. Not sure how this compares but it's what I got.


----------



## Gukkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalKu*
> 
> What is your core clock and ASIC quality ?


Core clock is at 1241Mhz, no idea about my ASIC quality though..


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Hi guys, i had a problem here.
> Yesterday i cleaned my GTX 780 Reference, and unfortunately i slipped screwdriver to 2 resistor. I could'nt find it anywhere, and i dont know its resistance value. I tried to boot the videocard but my cpu wont boot at all (D6 code). Can anyone help me to find its resistance value ?
> 
> Here is the pict. 2 Resistor in red square. I would greatly appreciate if someone could measure the resistance across these parts.


Anyone ?


----------



## HalKu

What is maximum safe voltage for gtx 780 with reference pcb on watercooling ?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalKu*
> 
> What is maximum safe voltage for gtx 780 with reference pcb on watercooling ?


Depends on the chip and vrm's of the specific cards, some are better, some are worse.
You will have to experiment.

I am running my Ref. zotac GTX 780 at 1,5 Ghz, 1,5 volts.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Anyone ?


Sorry, my ref 780 is under water, so i cant acces that part of the card :/ good luck tho


----------



## HalKu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Depends on the chip and vrm's of the specific cards, some are better, some are worse.
> You will have to experiment.
> 
> I am running my Ref. zotac GTX 780 at 1,5 Ghz, 1,5 volts.


I have ref zotac gtx 780 too, what is your ASIC quality and what score do you getting in fire strike and do you have LLC disabled but im getting crash on 1333 MHz on 1.350 V


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalKu*
> 
> I have ref zotac gtx 780 too, what is your ASIC quality and what score do you getting in fire strike and do you have LLC disabled but im getting crash on 1333 MHz on 1.350 V


You can find me in the results charts in the first post of this thread.
My 24/7 clock is 1300 Mhz/1,3 V.
Remember, the higher you get, the more voltage is needed for each Mhz


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Anyone ?


maybe try the Graphics Cards Volt Mods section?


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> maybe try the Graphics Cards Volt Mods section?


Ok, thank your for advice


----------



## writtenscenery

Hey guys, I'm searching for a stock BIOS for this GPU: EVGA 06G-P4-3787-RX (80.80.45.00.80)

If anyone has it I would very thankful to get a hold of it. Or even it's a customized BIOS for this specific board I would indeed be ok with that as well.


----------



## hht92

I got this score with 1254 core and 7000 memory.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> I got this score with 1254 core and 7000 memory.


It seems like the general consensus that without a volt mod and at 1.2 volts (MSI AB) that 1254 is the top allowed core value. Now depending on the silicone lottery this can change but I would consider a 1254 a good OC. My card hits this and has no issues, I have not done the volt mod though.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> It seems like the general consensus that without a volt mod and at 1.2 volts (MSI AB) that 1254 is the top allowed core value. Now depending on the silicone lottery this can change but I would consider a 1254 a good OC. My card hits this and has no issues, I have not done the volt mod though.


I have this oc with stock volt 1.16.


----------



## skyn3t

im back again


----------



## Gukkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> im back again


Welcome back!! Can't wait for updates


----------



## erso44

solved


----------



## Paulie2015

hi all, this is my first post in this forum, but ofc i've read a lot of threads from here.
so i would like to update my BIOS, but im little bit confused cuz my current BIOS is *80.80.31.00.80* and what i wanted to uptade *80.10.36.00.80 EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT.rom*.
could it possibly brick my card ?


----------



## erso44

I don´t think so. Did you read the first page Paulie?


----------



## djthrottleboi

worst year ever


----------



## NC03C

First post here and I'm having some intermittent issues that I haven't been able to isolate the cause of -- every once in a while the game that I'm playing will lock up and I'm pretty much forced to restart my computer, although other applications continue to run in the background (e.g. music, Teamspeak, etc..). For the most part the cards seem to be stable with their current OC.

I ended up modifying my stock BIOS to match the settings I found on the Skyn3t BIOS via Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.27 and flashed my custom BIOS to my cards back in Feb 2015. Everything seems to be running well for the most part, with the exception of the problem mentioned above.

Is this possibly a driver issue? Bad BIOS configuration? Any ideas are welcomed.

Misc info:
- 2x EVGA GTX 780 6gb w/ EK blocks for 3x QX2710 @ 4320x2560 110hz
- PrecisionX 5.3.0 shows my GPU Clock at 1280-1300mhz for each card, voltage @ 1260-1310mv, mem clock @ 6400mhz w/ power target @ 140%
- Cards are powered by AX1200i (I don't think my PSU is overloaded, is it?) along with 4770k on a Maximus Formula VI w/ 16GB DDR3 2000
- The cards do get relatively hot even with 4x Alphacool XT45 rads (180mm, 2x140mm, 120mm, 2x120mm) in my 650D, peak temps are sometimes close to 58c unless my windows are open which will bring them down closer to 50c with fans on full blast (there are fans on each rad of course)
- Pump is MCP655 w/ 3/8ID tubing set to speed #4 out of 5

Any ideas on the temp issues as well? Are these rads crap? Do I not have enough? Ambient temps are usually 20-30c depending upon day/night and if the heater is on. It should be noted that the entire water loop consists of CPU, 2x GPU and the EK kit for MF6 NB & SB

If someone has the time, could you please take a look at my first attempt for a custom BIOS? Any feedback and changes are much appreciated. I've also attached my stock ROMs for reference.

EVGA_6GB_SCACX_SLI_StockROMs.zip 269k .zip file


AJEVGA780SC6Gb.zip 134k .zip file


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NC03C*
> 
> First post here and I'm having some intermittent issues that I haven't been able to isolate the cause of -- every once in a while the game that I'm playing will lock up and I'm pretty much forced to restart my computer, although other applications continue to run in the background (e.g. music, Teamspeak, etc..). For the most part the cards seem to be stable with their current OC.
> 
> I ended up modifying my stock BIOS to match the settings I found on the Skyn3t BIOS via Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.27 and flashed my custom BIOS to my cards back in Feb 2015. Everything seems to be running well for the most part, with the exception of the problem mentioned above.
> 
> Is this possibly a driver issue? Bad BIOS configuration? Any ideas are welcomed.
> 
> Misc info:
> - 2x EVGA GTX 780 6gb w/ EK blocks for 3x QX2710 @ 4320x2560 110hz
> - PrecisionX 5.3.0 shows my GPU Clock at 1280-1300mhz for each card, voltage @ 1260-1310mv, mem clock @ 6400mhz w/ power target @ 140%
> - Cards are powered by AX1200i (I don't think my PSU is overloaded, is it?) along with 4770k on a Maximus Formula VI w/ 16GB DDR3 2000
> - The cards do get relatively hot even with 4x Alphacool XT45 rads (180mm, 2x140mm, 120mm, 2x120mm) in my 650D, peak temps are sometimes close to 58c unless my windows are open which will bring them down closer to 50c with fans on full blast (there are fans on each rad of course)
> - Pump is MCP655 w/ 3/8ID tubing set to speed #4 out of 5
> 
> Any ideas on the temp issues as well? Are these rads crap? Do I not have enough? Ambient temps are usually 20-30c depending upon day/night and if the heater is on. It should be noted that the entire water loop consists of CPU, 2x GPU and the EK kit for MF6 NB & SB
> 
> If someone has the time, could you please take a look at my first attempt for a custom BIOS? Any feedback and changes are much appreciated. I've also attached my stock ROMs for reference.
> 
> EVGA_6GB_SCACX_SLI_StockROMs.zip 269k .zip file
> 
> 
> AJEVGA780SC6Gb.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Why don't you just flash Skyn3t's custom BIOS for the card. Why are you making your own BIOS off his settings?

I have the same cards and a similar water cooling setup and my GPU temps rarely reach 40c.


----------



## NC03C

Can't specifically recall why I didn't stick with the Skyn3t BIOS as it was ~3 months ago - although available memory being reported incorrectly is what I seem to remember. I tried flashing the Skyn3t BIOS in post #1 back in Jan, encountered some serious errors with it and decided not to proceed.

I just downloaded the BIOS from post #1 to retest (EVGA 6Gb [*] skyn3tEVGA780SC6Gb.zip 135k .zip file [*] Version 80.80.58.00.82) and ensure that I was still getting the same errors.

- None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's match the PCI Device ID of the adapter (Adapter 1004 / Firmware 1007)
- Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3787) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1787)
- Firmware image Board ID (E61E) does not match adapter Board ID (E613)



This is from the BIOS posted in #21547 for a .45 BIOS, which presents less errors:

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID <3842.0784> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID <3842.1787>



I did previously flash this BIOS, but I'm pretty sure I was having some issues with available GPU memory being reported incorrectly (e.g. 3GB or 4GB instead of the 6GB that should be there). It's been a few months but I suppose I could reflash and report my findings again.

EDIT: What I remember with making my own BIOS off of the Skyn3t settings is that I didn't encounter any of these messages. After plugging in my stock ROM to KBT 1.27 and the Skyn3t .45 BIOS I see that the BIOS versions match as well as the Device ID and BoardID. Maybe I am crazy and delusional?


----------



## NC03C

Just got done flashing the .45 BIOS from post #21547 to each of my cards. Please see the GPU-Z screenshots attached I took of each card with that BIOS flashed:

 

The Memory Size is reported as 3072MB, which is not accurate.

After flashing back to the BIOS I created with the Skyn3t settings, the Memory Size is reported as 6144MB:

 

Not sure how to proceed... Any input is appreciated!


----------



## jon6113

This is the bios I am using for my cards and it works great:

skyn3tEVGA780SC6Gb3.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## NC03C

Thanks for your reply and the file.

Renaming the file and attempting to flash it I'm faced with the same error I posted in my second post:

- None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's match the PCI Device ID of the adapter (Adapter 1004 / Firmware 1007)
- Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3787) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1787)
- Firmware image Board ID (E61E) does not match adapter Board ID (E613)

Here's a screenshot:



Also, I noticed that your memory type is Hynix whereas mine is Samsung.

Additionally:
- BIOS version 80.80.58.00.82 (yours) vs 80.80.45.00.80 (mine)
- Device ID 10DE - 1007 (yours) vs 10DE - 1004 (mine) -- is this possibly causing the errors?
- Pixel Fillrate 65.7GPixels (yours) vs 43.9GPixels (mine) -- is this possibly due to PCI-E 3.0 16x (yours) vs PCI-E 3.0 8x (mine)?
--Texture Fillrate and Bandwidth have differences as well

You think I should try it anyways?


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NC03C*
> 
> Thanks for your reply and the file.
> 
> Renaming the file and attempting to flash it I'm faced with the same error I posted in my second post:
> 
> - None of the firmware image compatible PCI Device ID's match the PCI Device ID of the adapter (Adapter 1004 / Firmware 1007)
> - Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3787) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1787)
> - Firmware image Board ID (E61E) does not match adapter Board ID (E613)
> 
> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that your memory type is Hynix whereas mine is Samsung.
> 
> Additionally:
> - BIOS version 80.80.58.00.82 (yours) vs 80.80.45.00.80 (mine)
> - Device ID 10DE - 1007 (yours) vs 10DE - 1004 (mine) -- is this possibly causing the errors?
> - Pixel Fillrate 65.7GPixels (yours) vs 43.9GPixels (mine) -- is this possibly due to PCI-E 3.0 16x (yours) vs PCI-E 3.0 8x (mine)?
> --Texture Fillrate and Bandwidth have differences as well
> 
> You think I should try it anyways?


Are you sure you have an EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB? You should flash back to the stock BIOS before you try to flash to the BIOS I linked.

Some of those numbers are higher because my card is overclocked higher.


----------



## NC03C

Yeah, I'm pretty sure those are the cards I ordered...

Here's the confirmation from Amazon:



Here's a link to Newegg with the same model #: EVGA 06G-P4-3787-KR

Thanks for your continued input.


----------



## NC03C

Seems like some pretty serious error messages...



Currently on the stock BIOS for now and waiting for additional input.

As you can see, this is what lead me to edit my stock BIOS and try to mimic the Skyn3t settings.


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NC03C*
> 
> Seems like some pretty serious error messages...
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the stock BIOS for now and waiting for additional input.
> 
> As you can see, this is what lead me to edit my stock BIOS and try to mimic the Skyn3t settings.


Dude I think your cards are the 3Gb cards not the 6Gb cards.


----------



## NC03C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Dude I think your cards are the 3Gb cards not the 6Gb cards.


I don't understand how. Are we assuming that Amazon says they sold me one model and sent me another??

Amazon & Newegg are showing the same model #
GPU-Z on stock BIOS shows 6144MB

I would check the sticker on the PCB but I have the EK block and backplate on right now.

Some quick Google's return these results:
"Device ID from the GTX 780 6GB is 1007"
TechPowerUp Video BIOS Collection

I can't seem to find much info on 10DE-1004 vs 10DE-1007 but it definitely raises some concerns... I'll be super ______ pissed if this is the case. At this point I've already voided my warranty with the EK blocks and I'm sure Amazon wont accept an exchange. Maybe EVGA will be of some help -- good thing I still have the ACX heatsinks for each card









Here's a screenshot from the EVGA Support Center where I have my cards registered:


----------



## jon6113

It's almost like EVGA made two different boards for the 6Gb cards. The one you have is basically the 3Gb version with more memory. The one I have seems to be a different version.


----------



## NC03C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> It's almost like EVGA made two different boards for the 6Gb cards. The one you have is basically the 3Gb version with more memory. The one I have seems to be a different version.


I just submitted a ticket to EVGA asking about 10DE-1004 vs 10DE-1007. Hopefully they can provide some insight, but I don't think I can put much more time into this for tonight.

I'll continue to check-in and I'll update the thread with what EVGA says although that may be a few days per their SLA/ART. Thank you again for your time and input - have some +rep


----------



## NC03C

I lied... Curiosity got the best of me and I ended up calling EVGA Support even after getting an email reply.

EVGA responded to my email ticket in <30min which is awesome. Additionally, according to the EVGA phone rep I spoke with these cards are still under warranty even with water blocks on and a different BIOS flashed -- the only time they are not covered is if there is physical damage to the cards and/or the warranty sticker was removed. He even told me that if the stock BIOS was lost that they could provide the original BIOS for the cards. It seems like they truly want to support the enthusiasts!

Both via email and phone the reps confirmed I have 6GB cards, however the phone rep said he would forward my inquiry over to product management/engineering to see if they could find out the answer for me for the difference of 10DE-1004 and 10DE-1007... Hopefully they will be able to answer this question and I hope all of this is helpful for someone else out there!


----------



## SoftHard

Hi Guys, my Gigabyte 780GHz just returned from RMA. When checking its clocks (same in GPU Caps Viewer, GPU-Z, Nvidia Inspector) it shows 862/901 while it should show 1019/1071. Unfortunately I dont know what clocks were displayed before RMA.
Positive is that when gaming it shows current clock 1019 but anyway isnt this strange please? How about other Ghz owners what is displayed to them?

Even when I tried 3D MArk Firestrike test, the score is now 300 points less than before and before 3dmark said coreclock 1020, now it says 863. When I click info button in gigabyte OC guru it goes to page with "basic" GTX780 and not the GHz edition.
Also they didnt return to me same card, I took a photo before RMA and label on PCA is now different.
Thank you!

idle.jpg 60k .jpg file


run.jpg 59k .jpg file


----------



## Paulie2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I don´t think so. Did you read the first page Paulie?


yes i did, but there is like this: _"Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx..."_ but my card is *revision 1.0*, or does this *rev 4* even matter ?








im totally noob what comes to BIOS update


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie2015*
> 
> hi all, this is my first post in this forum, but ofc i've read a lot of threads from here.
> so i would like to update my BIOS, but im little bit confused cuz my current BIOS is *80.80.31.00.80* and what i wanted to uptade *80.10.36.00.80 EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT.rom*.
> could it possibly brick my card ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie2015*
> 
> yes i did, but there is like this: _"Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx..."_ but my card is *revision 1.0*, or does this *rev 4* even matter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im totally noob what comes to BIOS update


this your card?
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149243/evga-gtx780-3072-131022.html
Quote:


> GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x1004
> Version: 80.80.31.00.80
> GK110*B* P2083 SKU 21 VGA BIOS


use THIS bios:
Quote:


> skyn3t vBios download
> OCN: skyn3t vBios *rev 4* : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1*
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz


had the same card, used that same bios, worked great!









btw, EZ Flash= FTW!


----------



## NC03C

Selfish bump.

Anyone have any ideas on the memory issue with the Skyn3t BIOS I flashed? Anyone experienced with KBT 1.27 that could take a look at my own custom BIOS and make any changes as necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## Paulie2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> this your card?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149243/evga-gtx780-3072-131022.html
> use THIS bios:
> had the same card, used that same bios, worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, EZ Flash= FTW!


Yeah, its exact same card.
Oki doki, i'll try that but i will use NVflash since i know well how to use it (its easier maybe)








Btw thanks alot for the help!!


----------



## Colek1

Hey guys, I flashed BIOS, removed LCC and Overclocked GPU. I forgot to do 3DMark before doing all this, but I want to know if the overclock was pretty good and hear your opinions.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6591059


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paulie2015*
> 
> hi all, this is my first post in this forum, but ofc i've read a lot of threads from here.
> so i would like to update my BIOS, but im little bit confused cuz my current BIOS is *80.80.31.00.80* and what i wanted to uptade *80.10.36.00.80 EVGA.ACX780.3072.130509-PT+VOLT.rom*.
> could it possibly brick my card ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paulie2015*
> 
> yes i did, but there is like this: _"Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx..."_ but my card is *revision 1.0*, or does this *rev 4* even matter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im totally noob what comes to BIOS update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this your card?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149243/evga-gtx780-3072-131022.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Device Id: 0x10DE 0x1004
> Version: 80.80.31.00.80
> GK110*B* P2083 SKU 21 VGA BIOS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> use THIS bios:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t vBios download
> OCN: skyn3t vBios *rev 4* : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *EVGA GTX 780 ACX B1*
> [*] skyn3t-vBios-ACX-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1019.5.Mhz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> had the same card, used that same bios, worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, EZ Flash= FTW!
Click to expand...

I'm trying for the titan x now. since the card that was supposed to be shipped to me got shipped to the wrong address i lost out on my card so hopefully he gives me the money to replace the kpe + waterblock i sent him. (he got those but the titan he shipped to the wrong address) so if i get that i have 700 i told him just give me 300 this means i get the titan x


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm trying for the titan x now. since the card that was supposed to be shipped to me got shipped to the wrong address i lost out on my card so hopefully he gives me the money to replace the kpe + waterblock i sent him. (he got those but the titan he shipped to the wrong address) so if i get that i have 700 i told him just give me 300 this means i get the titan x


what card were you getting sent? (that went to the wrong address)

i'm waiting to see if the next GM200 card is cut down or not - but sides have legit arguments either way.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm trying for the titan x now. since the card that was supposed to be shipped to me got shipped to the wrong address i lost out on my card so hopefully he gives me the money to replace the kpe + waterblock i sent him. (he got those but the titan he shipped to the wrong address) so if i get that i have 700 i told him just give me 300 this means i get the titan x
> 
> 
> 
> what card were you getting sent? (that went to the wrong address)
> 
> i'm waiting to see if the next GM200 card is cut down or not - but sides have legit arguments either way.
Click to expand...

i was supposed to get a titan but he put the wrong adress and the resturant it went to didn't see the package according to them(their lying i bet cause his reps too good) so i told him just give me half of what i was asking for the card + waterblock which is $300. i will have 900 total coming then and all i will have to do is scrape up $100


----------



## emsj86

Anyone have a 780 with the ek fc 780 gpu block acetel version that there selling?


----------



## iinversion

So, I flashed the 3A bios because I have a A1 card and not a B1 card. Everything is fine except for the fact that I no longer have idle states. Seems to always be on max clock and voltage is static? Is this how it is supposed to be?

Can I modify the bios with kepler bios tweaker to get idle states back working? Or is that not exactly simple..


----------



## emsj86

I'm buying another gtx 780. Now I have a gtx 780 sc. When t comes to water cooling the card will there be any difference in a 780 for a 780 sc. I ask bc the 780 is roughly 50 usd cheaper. I'm thinking there is not a difference once bios is flashed but figure I ask here before fully pulling the trigger


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm buying another gtx 780. Now I have a gtx 780 sc. When t comes to water cooling the card will there be any difference in a 780 for a 780 sc. I ask bc the 780 is roughly 50 usd cheaper. I'm thinking there is not a difference once bios is flashed but figure I ask here before fully pulling the trigger


Just a different bios on the SC card.


----------



## emsj86

Thanks. That's what I was thinking. Well that helps save some money. Was able to gets good deal on a ek fc 780 full water block new for 75 usd. Hopefully get a 780 for 200-250. Than a backate and sli and I'm set for my acer 1440p h sync monitor


----------



## Laocoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amllradam*
> 
> ignore that last post i think i have managed to sort it


I'm having the same problem with my WF3 780. After I flashed the bios I can't run a game or benchmark without my system crashing a few seconds in. Just to be clear this is without any overclock or overvolt.

What was your fix?

If you could point me in the right direction that would be great because your post is the only reference I have found to this problem.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laocoon*
> 
> I'm having the same problem with my WF3 780. After I flashed the bios I can't run a game or benchmark without my system crashing a few seconds in. Just to be clear this is without any overclock or overvolt.
> 
> What was your fix?
> 
> If you could point me in the right direction that would be great because your post is the only reference I have found to this problem.


Did you reinstall the driver after flashing the bios? I have seen cases where the driver needed to be reinstalled after a bios flash.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Did you reinstall the driver after flashing the bios? I have seen cases where the driver needed to be reinstalled after a bios flash.


^THIS

i've always believed it was common procedure to reinstall the drivers.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^THIS
> 
> i've always believed it was common procedure to reinstall the drivers.


I typically don't unless I experience an issue with a game or benchmark. I am just lazy like that.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NC03C*
> 
> I lied... Curiosity got the best of me and I ended up calling EVGA Support even after getting an email reply.
> 
> EVGA responded to my email ticket in <30min which is awesome. Additionally, according to the EVGA phone rep I spoke with these cards are still under warranty even with water blocks on and a different BIOS flashed -- the only time they are not covered is if there is physical damage to the cards and/or the warranty sticker was removed. He even told me that if the stock BIOS was lost that they could provide the original BIOS for the cards. It seems like they truly want to support the enthusiasts!
> 
> Both via email and phone the reps confirmed I have 6GB cards, however the phone rep said he would forward my inquiry over to product management/engineering to see if they could find out the answer for me for the difference of 10DE-1004 and 10DE-1007... Hopefully they will be able to answer this question and I hope all of this is helpful for someone else out there!


I was going to say, your warranty was never voided by EVGA guidelines. Glad to see you're getting the help you need.


----------



## Laocoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Did you reinstall the driver after flashing the bios? I have seen cases where the driver needed to be reinstalled after a bios flash.


I thought I had but apparently not. Thanks for pointing that out.

Now at least I can game but even with the extra voltage the oc headroom has not improved.

Is 1293mhz the typical upper limit for a 780 with an asic of 87.1%?

I get the impression that this is the case.

I'm going to try zawarudos voltage mod and see if I can push a little more out of it


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laocoon*
> 
> I thought I had but apparently not. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Now at least I can game but even with the extra voltage the oc headroom has not improved.
> 
> Is 1293mhz the typical upper limit for a 780 with an asic of 87.1%?
> 
> I get the impression that this is the case.
> 
> I'm going to try zawarudos voltage mod and see if I can push a little more out of it


The asic % doesn't measure clock speed or speed limits; it measures how much voltage leakage occurs. The lower the % the more cooling you need to offset heat caused by voltage leakage. We've seen many 90%+ top out below 1200, and many 80%- push over 1300.


----------



## jon6113

My cards have ASIC's of 70.7% and 72.3% and I can run them at 1404MHz. Just need to be water cooled.


----------



## warcolour

Hi,

witch bios can I use for my jetstream 780 gtx (80.80.21.00.23)?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warcolour*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> witch bios can I use for my jetstream 780 gtx (80.80.21.00.23)?


Quote:


> OCN: skyn3t vBios *rev 4* : released date 11/13/2013: Spoiler! (*Click to show*)
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *Palit GTX 780 Jetstream B1*
> [*] sky-vBios-PalitJS-rev4.zip 131k .zip file
> [*] Version 80.80.21.00.25
> [*] Base core clock 1006.Mhz


----------



## warcolour

Thank you looniam!









It seems that I have modded my card/ but the fan speed is not going down. I have 48%


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warcolour*
> 
> Thank you looniam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that I have modded my card/ but the fan speed is not going down. I have 48%


don't know why the bios min is 20%


you check the fan curve profile if you're using afterburner or precisionX?


yes, mine is pretty aggressive


----------



## NC03C

Just got back from a trip and excited to finally play some GTA 5 for PC.

Anyone have advice on my previous post #23760 when attempting to flash the Skyn3t BIOS for GTX 780 6GB SC 80.80.58.00.82?

More info on my problem posted at #23752 and post #23754

I have not heard back from EVGA on 10DE-1004 vs 10DE-1007


----------



## warcolour

Thanks for your help looniam,

I have flashed back my bios/ it was crashing my system every time I tried to play or bench the gpu.


----------



## FlatOUT

Hi there! I have an evga gtx 780 acx sc revision b1. Want to try out this beast guide, but after doing all steps, nothing changes. I mean that after flashing bios, my base clock still 967 and i dont have increased power limit(max is 106) Done everything as mention in guide with no errors. Only voltage limit is 1300 now)
But i didnt reinstall drivers.


----------



## Brohem0th

With a modded BIOS I can do 1332Mhz/7200Mhz on my Asus GTX 780. If there was a way to raise voltage on this card without hotwiring it I'd jump on it in a heartbeat. I've run 3DMark11 with it at 1404Mhz/7200Mhz and it completed it but was starting to artifact. Still only at 1.212v maximum voltage.


----------



## redshoulder

I have a pair of reference cards and for now not interested in overclocking them, but this may change in 1 or 2 years so for future reference I have a few questions regarding voltages.

1. Reference cards voltages are bios locked, however some non reference card are not, is this correct?

2. Max voltage allowed on card with afterburner is somewhere around 1.2v ( if there is exact please give value) even with unofficialoverclock mode (because of bios)

I understand that there are unofficial bios that unlock voltages further, but I am interested in that.


----------



## Krazee

So GTA5 is not running as smoothly as I would like on my 780 reference. My CPU is OC'ed to 4.5 under my H80i. How beneficial would it be to OC the card now? Would that help running the game?


----------



## emsj86

Just gt another 780. So now in going to sli them of course. But can I nvflash with both connected. Thr originally one is allready nvflashed. Also does the ab volt mod for 1.3 bolts work with a non flashed 780. I plan to only to keep both at a low 1200 oc until more is need in the future.


----------



## hypespazm

i got my system watercooled and i can barely maintain that 1220mhz on 1212mv







i have the skynet bios idk.... but in all honesty i did get temp gains but i thought i'd get bettter performance gains as well from water cooling.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> With a modded BIOS I can do 1332Mhz/7200Mhz on my Asus GTX 780. If there was a way to raise voltage on this card without hotwiring it I'd jump on it in a heartbeat. I've run 3DMark11 with it at 1404Mhz/7200Mhz and it completed it but was starting to artifact. Still only at 1.212v maximum voltage.


show us some pictures I dont believe you.


----------



## emsj86

Seems 1400mhz is a lot for 1.21. Kinda skeptical. But if you did that's great but haven't seen anyone do that yet at 1.21volts


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Just gt another 780. So now in going to sli them of course. But can I nvflash with both connected. Thr originally one is allready nvflashed. Also does the ab volt mod for 1.3 bolts work with a non flashed 780. I plan to only to keep both at a low 1200 oc until more is need in the future.


Bump


----------



## hypespazm

I water cooled my 780 and now i feel like i kinda regret spending the extra cash on it the block Idk someone convince me to not feel this way. even though max temp on full load at 1200mhz is 50c dont know if thats good or im just paranoid


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> show us some pictures I dont believe you.


I'll leave HWiNFO64 running while I'm playing GTA V tonight and take a screenshot when I'm done. Might take a few hours though, it's stable enough to go for 8+ since I've done it several times before.

What's even better is it never breaks 60c in GTA V at Ultra/2xMSAA/Advanced Graphics Options turned on or all the way up and stays between 45-60+ FPS. I got it for free from work since there was a broken fan blade on one of the fans and we couldn't sell it. Took the shroud off, cut the wires to the bad fan, wrapped them in electrical tape, and zip-tied a 120mm case fan to it. Bonus points because it replaced the fan that cooled the VRM's.

Whenever I get the time to fill out a rig sig I'll make sure to name it "Ghetto Blaster". I'm also pushing 4.8Ghz/1.33v on a Hyper 212+ with two Phanteks F140HP's mounted on it, and I've validated 5.0Ghz on it at 1.38v (though it was just barely stable enough to validate and not crash, but it still counts darn it!).

Proof - http://valid.canardpc.com/u6i3x5


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Seems 1400mhz is a lot for 1.21. Kinda skeptical. But if you did that's great but haven't seen anyone do that yet at 1.21volts


Like I said, it wasn't stable and it was artifacting pretty hard, but it made it through the benchmark. My score was lower than it was running it at 1332/7200 because of the artifacts. I really need to hotwire this card, my Asus GTX 770 could only do 1358Mhz at 1.212v and bumping it up to 1.24v got it to a stable 1414Mhz. Sadly, the VRM on Asus's 780 can't be soft-modded for more voltage, to the best of my knowledge. I've tried every voltage mod on this site and some that weren't, none have worked, and this isn't my first rodeo. When I get the money I'll get an OC Panel and solder everything together and see what I can do with it, but that's after I get another SSD and an NH-D15, so it's at least a month out at minimum.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I water cooled my 780 and now i feel like i kinda regret spending the extra cash on it the block Idk someone convince me to not feel this way. even though max temp on full load at 1200mhz is 50c dont know if thats good or im just paranoid


50 is t bad. But so much more depends on your temps. Like voltag, how much rad space, room temp , what gpu block. Water cooling allows for no throttling plus bump that btage up to 1.3 and up from there. Temps will stay good and you can increase that oc.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> With a modded BIOS I can do 1332Mhz/7200Mhz on my Asus GTX 780. If there was a way to raise voltage on this card without hotwiring it I'd jump on it in a heartbeat. I've run 3DMark11 with it at 1404Mhz/7200Mhz and it completed it but was starting to artifact. Still only at 1.212v maximum voltage.


What firestrike score did you get with those clocks?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> 50 is t bad. But so much more depends on your temps. Like voltag, how much rad space, room temp , what gpu block. Water cooling allows for no throttling plus bump that btage up to 1.3 and up from there. Temps will stay good and you can increase that oc.


I have 2 rads in my system and the block I have is the xspc full block. but u mean 1.3v? not sure I've tried that


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> What firestrike score did you get with those clocks?




That was with my 4690k at 4.8Ghz and my 780 at 1332/7200



That was at the same 4.8Ghz and at 1414/7200. I was wrong, my score actually did go up a little bit, but not as much as it would have had it been able to run without artifacting.

Both of those were done before I replaced the faulty fan with a 120mm case fan, if anyone thinks I'm lying about not breaking 60c in GTA V. Matter of fact, Ima go run 3Dmark again right now and see what my temps look like. BRB with screenshots


----------



## Brohem0th

As it turns out, I was actually wrong. I thought my 780 had been running at 1332/7200, but for whatever reason even if I set it to that clock in GPU Tweak it defaults to the next lowest value 12Mhz slower, 1320. I set it to 1344/7200 and it defaulted to 1332/7200. That said, this was my result;



57c max temp in 3DMark11 Firestrike Version 1.1 ain't bad. Ain't bad at all







Who said ghetto-rigging a case fan onto your GPU was a bad idea? And that's just with one. Now I'm tempted to put another on there. Max temp on my delidded 4690k was 62-64c at 4.8Ghz/1.33v on a Hyper 212+ with two Phanteks F140HP's running at full blast, and both fans on the GPU were running at full speed as well, both the remaining stock fan and the 120mm. I usually have the stock fan set to 70% while gaming, the 120mm is quiet even at full load.


----------



## bigporl

Hi all.
EVGA GTX 780 ACX SC here currently on water. Basically i have hit the max overclock of 1254 on the volts allowed on stock. My temps barely get to 40c so i guess my next step is to flash the bios so i am wondering where to go from here such as which bios for me and a little guide with how to and also what kind of temps are expected if i can hit 1300/1400 mhz.
My current updated bios is 80.80.31.00.82
Also if boost is disabled is does the card still downclock when in idle.


----------



## emsj86

anyone noticed when they did there ek waterblock that there pcb bent slightly with all the screws tighten down? if so is that normal?


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> anyone noticed when they did there ek waterblock that there pcb bent slightly with all the screws tighten down? if so is that normal?


Not noticed that on mine. I will have a look later but i have a backplate so maybe that straightened it out.


----------



## bigporl

Just looked don't see anything out of the ordinary maybe you have a wrong standoff on there or something.


----------



## emsj86

yea im gonna remove it than reseat it. I used some of the old pads might be the problem. I ll pick up some new pads tomorrow if thats the problem


----------



## FlatOUT

Hi there! I have an evga gtx 780 acx sc revision b1. Want to try out this beast guide, but after doing all steps, nothing changes. I mean that after flashing bios, my base clock still 967 and i dont have increased power limit(max is 106) Done everything as mention in guide with no errors.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlatOUT*
> 
> Hi there! I have an evga gtx 780 acx sc revision b1. Want to try out this beast guide, but after doing all steps, nothing changes. I mean that after flashing bios, my base clock still 967 and i dont have increased power limit(max is 106) Done everything as mention in guide with no errors.


Which bios did you use im looking to do this with same card?


----------



## emsj86

Maybe someone can help. I'm on the op front page. I have evga gtx. 780 sc acx bios 80.80.31.00.08. What skynet bios rev. Do I use. Bc when I read them it seems to always show bios. 80.80.21


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Maybe someone can help. I'm on the op front page. I have evga gtx. 780 sc acx bios 80.80.31.00.08. What skynet bios rev. Do I use. Bc when I read them it seems to always show bios. 80.80.21


^ I'd like to know the same too.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> ^ I'd like to know the same too.


so i figured out my own question. you will use skyn3t bios rev4 from the first page. i know it says 80.80.21 and we have 80.80.31 all the 31 is a newer version but same bios used. see jayztwocents video on bios youtube.


----------



## FlatOUT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> Which bios did you use im looking to do this with same card?


Skynet rev.4 80.80.21.00.80 since my card had the same bios.

Finally i`ve flashed the new bios and overlock going good







, but i have one question: what to do with power target? Keep it at 100% and dont move?


----------



## hypespazm

so I've been playing with my system lately got it under a loop and realized that there has been a slight flickering and not only that but the cards running hotter than usual. now the flicker happens in open world lightly color scenarios... could it be the bios? or the chip? the flickering is annoying and I mean it's not extreme but I feel as though it could become extreme. any opinions


----------



## NC03C

Still haven't heard back from EVGA on 10DE-1004 vs 10DE-1007.

I haven't received much further input from this thread so I decided to flash the Skyn3t rev4 EVGA 780SC 6GB 80.80.58.00.82 BIOS from Post #1. I pushed past all of the serious warnings that appeared and my PC boots just fine - however the memory problem still exists with this Skyn3t BIOS (e.g. available memory is displayed incorrectly at 3072MB reported vs 6144MB actual)

I'm not quite sure what is going on with the rev4 EVGA 780 6GB BIOS posted in this thread, but it doesn't seem to be working well with my cards (GPUTweak and EVGA PrecisionX OSD both report the memory doesn't go past 3GB when gaming -- although my custom ROM exceeds 4GB all the time). The custom BIOS I made in KBT 1.27 from my stock ROMs reports the available memory correctly as referenced in my post #23755. EVGA support has confirmed that both cards are 6GB models.

Doesn't look like I'll be able to use the Skyn3t BIOS' I've found for my cards and will be returning back to my own custom ROM. I would greatly appreciate if anyone who has more more experience with this than I could review my custom ROMs in post #23752 and make any changes as they see fit as I am a total newbie to this.


----------



## erso44

do you think a third gtx 780 would be smart? Prices are currently going down and I thought few month´s about it








what cpu is required for 3 way sli?
and I can play only on 1920x1080 so would it be profitable?


----------



## NC03C

Got a response from EVGA on 1004 vs 1007, nothing explaining what couldn't have already been assumed - but it's nice that they did follow-up:

"1004 is an earlier version of the card. With the 1007 revision, changes were made to the card which rendered earlier versions as incompatible. Both are fully functioning 780 6GB cards, and can SLI with the same revision, but not with each other. Unfortunately I cannot go in to the details of the changes between revisions beyond that."

For now I'm back to using my own custom BIOS which I guess works okay but I do have my concerns...


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NC03C*
> 
> Got a response from EVGA on 1004 vs 1007, nothing explaining what couldn't have already been assumed - but it's nice that they did follow-up:
> 
> "1004 is an earlier version of the card. With the 1007 revision, changes were made to the card which rendered earlier versions as incompatible. Both are fully functioning 780 6GB cards, and can SLI with the same revision, but not with each other. Unfortunately I cannot go in to the details of the changes between revisions beyond that."
> 
> For now I'm back to using my own custom BIOS which I guess works okay but I do have my concerns...


Personally, I think that is unacceptable. I'm glad both of my cards are the 1007 revision, but if I had the 1004 version, which is a completely different board, I would not be happy with EVGA.

They clearly snuck this revision in without being transparent to the consumer.


----------



## hackeenrek

This may be a question that has been answered before but I couldn't find an answer using the search function.

I have an ASUS DC2 GTX780 that I've flashed with the Skyn3t rev. 3A BIOS and is currently running stable with an overclock, but with the Skyn3t BIOS the voltage doesn't scale anymore, it always stays at the voltage I've set in afterburner and doesn't go down to 0.930V and 750 something MHz when it's idle (It always stays at 954MHz).

Is this something I should worry/care about? or is it not a big deal that my card runs at 1.212V 24/7?

Using the volt mod described in the second post in this thread for ASUS DC2 cards I can make a custom profile with a 0.930V setting for when I'm not using 3D applications but when I reboot it does apply this profile but increases the voltage to 1.150V as soon as it applies the profile, and I can only get it back to 0.930V by setting it manually.

Force constant voltage in afterburner is turned off btw.


----------



## emsj86

So I just added my second 780 both oc to 1200. Two questions. One when I use msi afterburner. I unlocked 1.3 volts but only works for the first card. How to unlock it for both. Second I have a seasonic 850watt bronze and twice today my computer **** off due to anti surge. Is my psu not good enough. I thought 850 watt bronze would be enough maybe I'm wrong


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I just added my second 780 both oc to 1200. Two questions. One when I use msi afterburner. I unlocked 1.3 volts but only works for the first card. How to unlock it for both. Second I have a seasonic 850watt bronze and twice today my computer **** off due to anti surge. Is my psu not good enough. I thought 850 watt bronze would be enough maybe I'm wrong


You need to unlock 1,3v for each card. There should be two profile files in the Afterburner folder. You need to mod each one.

That PSU will not be good enough. Need to go at the very least 1000W.


----------



## emsj86

Thanks man. Looking for 160mm 1000 watts as we speak. Only found 1 so far the strider 1000-p


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thanks man. Looking for 160mm 1000 watts as we speak. Only found 1 so far the strider 1000-p


Decent sale on this one plus a $30 gift card:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019&cm_re=evga_supernova-_-17-438-019-_-Product


----------



## hypespazm

i got my card to 1320mhz !! on 1.3mv but for some reason my scores on unigine valley arent improving


----------



## brandotip

Anyone try GTA V in 4k with a single GTX 780? I just picked up the Acer XB280hk 4K 60hz Gsync monitor; and I have no clue how, but my single 780 (@1241mhz and +500vram) runs single and multiplayer at or near 60 fps. Id say 65% of the time I am over 50fps, 25% of the time over 40fps, and 10% of the time over 35fps, which I haven't seen AVG fps drop below. Needless to say everything above 35fps looks smooth anyways because of Gsync. This is with most features on high or very high with the exceptions of shadows; and no AA (I hardly notice a difference between 4K+AA and vice versa)

Anyone else try this out? Id love to hear more experiences. This game seems SO well optimized, still a little buggy but optimized for ALL pcs so well.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> i got my card to 1320mhz !! on 1.3mv but for some reason my scores on unigine valley arent improving


Do you have watercooling on your card? (gpu core and vram) If not running above 1.24v is very unsafe and your MOSFETs can literally unsolder themselves.
Mine is under a custom loop and 1320 @ 1.3v is about as high as it likes to push for games before becoming unstable, benchmarks I can go a little higher, but I see serious diminishing returns after 1300mhz so I try to usually run a lower voltage (1.275) and clockspeed (~1240ish) that generates less heat and wear on my card.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Thanks man. Looking for 160mm 1000 watts as we speak. Only found 1 so far the strider 1000-p


$180 for the 1000G2 (silent mode and a 10yr warranty!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N6545&cm_re=1000_g2-_-17-438-010-_-Product

or $144 for the refurbished 1000G2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438043&cm_re=1000_g2-_-17-438-043-_-Product

I had serious coil whine until I got the 1000G2... amazing product!


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Do you have watercooling on your card? (gpu core and vram) If not running above 1.24v is very unsafe and your MOSFETs can literally unsolder themselves.
> Mine is under a custom loop and 1320 @ 1.3v is about as high as it likes to push for games before becoming unstable, benchmarks I can go a little higher, but I see serious diminishing returns after 1300mhz so I try to usually run a lower voltage (1.275) and clockspeed (~1240ish) that generates less heat and wear on my card.


yes I run a custom loop and actually I saw some vaporization during those benchmarks


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> yes I run a custom loop and actually I saw some vaporization during those benchmarks


really? mine goes up to 1,5 V 1, 5Ghz stable and no evaporation that i have noticed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm trying for the titan x now. since the card that was supposed to be shipped to me got shipped to the wrong address i lost out on my card so hopefully he gives me the money to replace the kpe + waterblock i sent him. (he got those but the titan he shipped to the wrong address) so if i get that i have 700 i told him just give me 300 this means i get the titan x
> 
> 
> 
> what card were you getting sent? (that went to the wrong address)
> 
> i'm waiting to see if the next GM200 card is cut down or not - but sides have legit arguments either way.
Click to expand...

you going to grab 980ti? I still got no resolution and again with no responses so i guess i will have to save for a new gpu. Trying to debate 980 vs 980ti for my 4k monitor and the deciding factor will be how much the 980 drops in price when the ti drops.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> really? mine goes up to 1,5 V 1, 5Ghz stable and no evaporation that i have noticed


I think it was that my loop was missing water


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Hi!

I Originally got myself an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX back when they came out. Revision A1 with Bios 80.10.3A.00.80 (P2083-0020).

I had to leave for 1 year for a military deployment and I came back home 3 weeks ago and found a good deal on a 2nd EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX (with the same part number) but it turned out to be a Revision B1 with Bios 80.80.31.00.82 (P2083-0021).

After enabling Sli and performing some basic tests at stock settings (both are 967mhz base /1020mhz boost) I noticed that the A1 Revision (older original 780) kept having lower clocks and using less power than the B1 revision. The A1 revision even clocks down to 888mhz under certain games and loads while the B1 keeps chugging along at 967 or above, never dipping into 888mhz. I don't know if im crazy or what but ive noticed some microstutter on the games where the A1 clocks down to 888mhz while the B1 stays at 967mhz or above.

My question is can I flash the A1 with the B1 bios so that they perform similarly or even flash both of them with the EVGA GTX 780 Classified ACX BIOS posted on Techpowerup or is the A1 a different PCB revision or somehow otherwise incompatible with the newer BIOSes?

I would love it if both cards can get in sync and not have such a disparity in performance between them.

I plan to put them under water in a month or two but this for now is driving me nuts.

Thoughts? and Thx!


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> $180 for the 1000G2 (silent mode and a 10yr warranty!)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N6545&cm_re=1000_g2-_-17-438-010-_-Product
> 
> or $144 for the refurbished 1000G2
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438043&cm_re=1000_g2-_-17-438-043-_-Product
> 
> I had serious coil whine until I got the 1000G2... amazing product!


REFURBISHED

whaaaaat?

but...hmm..which would you choose?


----------



## gatesmarch

Hey guys. Has anyone RMA'd their card since they've been discontinued? I just started an RMA, I'm just wondering what the heck they'll ship out to replace it. I have seen a couple posts on the web elsewhere that they were shipped a 980 instead, not sure if they shipped it in error or not though.

Thanks


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> REFURBISHED
> 
> whaaaaat?
> 
> but...hmm..which would you choose?


Well, I DID choose the new 1000G2 a few months ago and I love it. If 40$ impacts your budget and can be spent elsewhere, maybe the refurbed one is for you. It DOES come with a 10yr manufacturer warranty after all...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Hey guys. Has anyone RMA'd their card since they've been discontinued? I just started an RMA, I'm just wondering what the heck they'll ship out to replace it. I have seen a couple posts on the web elsewhere that they were shipped a 980 instead, not sure if they shipped it in error or not though.
> 
> Thanks


Please keep us updated... I have a 5yr warranty on mine... maybe I can hold out till the 980 is EOL next year or year after


----------



## erso44

guys I ordered two EK FC 780 nickel cooling plates....I´m excited







hope I get them until next week.


----------



## DJLectr0

Hey guys

I have got a problem volt modding my 780 dc2oc. Whenever I try to install msi afterburner it says parts missing or expired. (Guide: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210) I presume this is due to it being an expired beta. The problem is any version I could install returned invalid for both /ri3 and /ri4. Why could that be? And how would I check that the modded bios installed correctly?

Greetings,

Leo


----------



## Samurai707

I thought the BIOS' didn't work on the DC2 and we were stuck with locked Volts...?


----------



## emsj86

Seeing as you have to kd the afterbrner volt mod for 1.3 v for both cards (I have two gtx 780). My question is I did the volt mod on my top card before adding the second card. Now there both under water and I was wondering is there a way to volt mod the other bottom 780 in after burner without having to take out the other card?


----------



## go4life

I modified one of the bios's to deliver max volt at all times (also under idle, don't know how to get only under 3D), which is 1.3v. However since my cards have such a massive vdroop I get ~1.26v under max load sadly, still thats enough for me to get 1306mhz 100% stable









If you guys want the same I can help, just let me know.

@emsj86 you can flash cards while they are in SLI if that's what you mean? I just did it the other week with both my cards installed.


----------



## DJLectr0

Well this thread (http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210) has one.


----------



## SteezyTN

Well, I decided to go big, or... Well you know where that's going







I pulled the plug, and picked up a Titan X. I couldn't pass up on this deal. When I say deal, I mean saving ~$185. Tiger Direct is the only place that doesn't charge sales tax to California, and they had a 10% discount + free shipping. Never in a million years, would I pay close to $1150 for a single card. However, it came to about $1100 with the waterblock and backplate I ordered.



I do miss my 6GB 780's, but when I think about it, selling those covered the cost of the Titan x AND waterblock/backplate... With about $200 going in my pocket


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well, I decided to go big, or... Well you know where that's going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled the plug, and picked up a Titan X. I couldn't pass up on this deal. When I say deal, I mean saving ~$185. Tiger Direct is the only place that doesn't charge sales tax to California, and they had a 10% discount + free shipping. Never in a million years, would I pay close to $1150 for a single card. However, it came to about $1100 with the waterblock and backplate I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> I do miss my 6GB 780's, but when I think about it, selling those covered the cost of the Titan x AND waterblock/backplate... With about $200 going in my pocket


Nice, how'd you sell them? Ebay, amazon? Id like to sell my 780 /w ek waterblock to fund a new build. Good deal too yo!


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Nice, how'd you sell them? Ebay, amazon? Id like to sell my 780 /w ek waterblock to fund a new build. Good deal too yo!


I sold everything separately on eBay. Made $1106.73 alone just on the cards, and about $200 for the waterblock said and backplates.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Well, I decided to go big, or... Well you know where that's going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled the plug, and picked up a Titan X. I couldn't pass up on this deal. When I say deal, I mean saving ~$185. Tiger Direct is the only place that doesn't charge sales tax to California, and they had a 10% discount + free shipping. Never in a million years, would I pay close to $1150 for a single card. However, it came to about $1100 with the waterblock and backplate I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> I do miss my 6GB 780's, but when I think about it, selling those covered the cost of the Titan x AND waterblock/backplate... With about $200 going in my pocket


Wow how much did you get for the 780s? I will sell my Asus DC2 OC 780s when the 980ti is released, hopefully I can cover the cost of one card.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Wow how much did you get for the 780s? I will sell my Asus DC2 OC 780s when the 980ti is released, hopefully I can cover the cost of one card.


I sold the 6GB 780's (2 total) for a total of $1106.73 AFTER eBay fees. If you sold your cards on eBay now, you'd probably make $200-250 each


----------



## benjamen50

I think I'm an idiot for not realizing that you cannot have a PCI-E 4x expansion card (pci mini wifi card) in the 3rd PCI-E slot together with 2x GTX 780's, I think thats why I didn't have the SLI option in nvidia control panel LOL.









Anyway, does the 3DMark benchmark use a lot more graphics card power (wattage) than playing in games such as GTA V which literally used like 90% average gpu usage on both my GTX 780s?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I sold the 6GB 780's (2 total) for a total of $1106.73 AFTER eBay fees. If you sold your cards on eBay now, you'd probably make $200-250 each


Oh wow....


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Please keep us updated... I have a 5yr warranty on mine... maybe I can hold out till the 980 is EOL next year or year after


I guess not. It says the part # shipped is another 780 classified. I figured with it being discontinued they might have done the 980. Oh well...I guess that is one lucky mofo.


----------



## Aelius

I enabled voltage control in Afterburner and then I increased voltage by *13mv*, but when I run Unigine Heaven it doesn't seem that the voltage increase was applied. Afterburner's monitoring graph shows voltage as *1.162v* by default, and it still shows *1.162v* when I increase it by +13mv.

How do I get Afterburner to actually apply the voltage changes I set?

I have an EVGA FTW model and I use Afterburner 4.1.0.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> I enabled voltage control in Afterburner and then I increased voltage by *13mv*, but when I run Unigine Heaven it doesn't seem that the voltage increase was applied. Afterburner's monitoring graph shows voltage as *1.162v* by default, and it _still_ shows *1.162v* when I increase it by +13mv.
> 
> How do I get Afterburner to actually apply the voltage changes I set?
> 
> I have an EVGA FTW model and I use Afterburner 4.1.0.


Did you hit the apply button in afterburner?


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Did you hit the apply button in afterburner?


Of course







And it works perfectly fine when I change the clock speeds, it's just the voltage that doesn't seem to get applied. Either the voltage isn't being applied or Afterburner's monitoring graph is showing the wrong voltage.

Should I certainly be able to increase the voltage to 1.175? There shouldn't be any sort of manufacturer or software limit at that point?


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aels*
> 
> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it works perfectly fine when I change the clock speeds, it's just the voltage that doesn't seem to get applied. Either the voltage isn't being applied or Afterburner's monitoring graph is showing the wrong voltage.
> 
> Should I certainly be able to increase the voltage to 1.175? There shouldn't be any sort of manufacturer or software limit at that point?


Reset everything in afterburner and try to change the voltage first. Also did you check the box unlock voltage monitoring ?


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Reset everything in afterburner and try to change the voltage first. Also did you check the box unlock voltage monitoring ?


Yes, but there's also a setting for "Unlock voltage control" which has an accompanying drop-down menu where I can choose "reference design", "standard MSI", or "extended MSI". It defaults to standard MSI. Is that how it should be?

Resetting Afterburner and changing the voltage alone still did not seem to apply the voltage change. It still shows as 1.162 in Afterburner's monitoring graph.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Yes, but there's also a setting for "Unlock voltage control" which has an accompanying drop-down menu where I can choose "reference design", "standard MSI", or "extended MSI". It defaults to standard MSI. Is that how it should be?
> 
> Resetting Afterburner and changing the voltage alone still did not seem to apply the voltage change. It still shows as 1.162 in Afterburner's monitoring graph.


Try to put the extended version option if it still shows the same voltage try to see your voltage through gpu z if you see no change again maybe it's voltage locked.


----------



## emsj86

Was wondering if after using the bios hack for the 780 gtx sc 3gb has anyone had problems with battlefield crashing. I be tried everything and now I think it might have something to do with it but not sure. Bf3 stops working at load screen. Bf4 crashes (windows stops working) usually after a few matches. And same with hardline. Every other game works great. Just figure I throw it out here see if anyone had or hasn't. Note seems since dec:jan winter patch bf has issues all the time


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Was wondering if after using the bios hack for the 780 gtx sc 3gb has anyone had problems with battlefield crashing. I be tried everything and now I think it might have something to do with it but not sure. Bf3 stops working at load screen. Bf4 crashes (windows stops working) usually after a few matches. And same with hardline. Every other game works great. Just figure I throw it out here see if anyone had or hasn't. Note seems since dec:jan winter patch bf has issues all the time


I had this issue with my DC2 on stock BIOS after the BF Hardline driver update.

Try a different game ready driver imo.


----------



## erso44

I love double size


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I had this issue with my DC2 on stock BIOS after the BF Hardline driver update.
> 
> Try a different game ready driver imo.


Which driver worked for you ?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Which driver worked for you ?


I haven't played since ... but if memory serves me correctly, 350.05 was a hotfix driver for the directx crashing.

I'd try that one and see whatsup.


----------



## Dragoon123

I'm currently overclocking my EVGA 780 GTX reference with a EK waterblock. At the moment I've managed to get it to +301 clock [1306.5MHz], +400 mem [1701.0MHz] @ 1.3 voltage. I've run unigine a few times as well as GTA V benchmark, seems to be pretty stable. Is running a +301 overclock on a reference card OK for 24/7 use? It is a full coverage EK waterblock.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon123*
> 
> I'm currently overclocking my EVGA 780 GTX reference with a EK waterblock. At the moment I've managed to get it to +301 clock [1306.5MHz], +400 mem [1701.0MHz] @ 1.3 voltage. I've run unigine a few times as well as GTA V benchmark, seems to be pretty stable. Is running a +301 overclock on a reference card OK for 24/7 use? It is a full coverage EK waterblock.


What sorta temps you seeing?

I haven't personally caught up in a while at 1.3v 24/7 use... but if it's under a full block you should be ok given you're not running crazy hot... it's the VRM temps you really gotta worry about i believe.


----------



## Dragoon123

Max load temp holds @ 47c, average load it hovers around 43-46.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon123*
> 
> Max load temp holds @ 47c, average load it hovers around 43-46.


In my opinion you're probably more than fine... but maybe some other Vets can give you better info... I haven't bumped either of mine past 1.24V yet... got lazy.


----------



## emsj86

Yes that is fine for overclock. People actually push it even further to be honest.( meaning higher volts and MHz for benchmarks) so you should be fine for everyday use. What resution our you own. Because I've noticed memorey oc netted little to no gains in 1440p or 1080p. Expect games like shadow of mortar or gta v. Multi monitor setups also it helps. As for your oc. I run 2 x 780 with the ek full cover blocks at. 1.3v with 1300 MHz (able to go to 1380 and the other card 1350 but i rather push it and possible have a crash time to time. Also I've heard it's best to keep both cards in sli at same v and clocks. Your temps our good.( I was max 44 single card and 48 in sli max on valley at the oc I mentioned). You should be fine


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I haven't played since ... but if memory serves me correctly, 350.05 was a hotfix driver for the directx crashing.
> 
> I'd try that one and see whatsup.


unfortunately I tried that driver and all drivers from theater now to 347.25 (which was dec 2014) and all same result. I really have no clue what else I could do no really thought whipping all my ssds and hdd and reinstalling windows and everything would do it as everything would be fresh installed and up to date. Also that it would be like having a new computer. But still nothing. Makes me feel like it has to do something with battlefid and when they got hacked. Idk shot in the dark but it started right after that with the winter patch and ea being hacked.


----------



## hypespazm

can a 780 sli out beat a titan x? just wondering because if the dx 12 will stack the vram that'd be 6gb unless i could get a 6 gb card then thatd be 9gb wonder if this is making any sense? but could this be possible? or should i just wait another year and get then next best thing in those days


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> can a 780 sli out beat a titan x? just wondering because if the dx 12 will stack the vram that'd be 6gb unless i could get a 6 gb card then thatd be 9gb wonder if this is making any sense? but could this be possible? or should i just wait another year and get then next best thing in those days


780 SLI is not faster than TX. I'm coming from 2 6GB 780's. But no one has confirmed the stacking of VRAM in dx12, plus the fact that the 789's are supposedly only able to support some of the dx12 features


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoon123*
> 
> I'm currently overclocking my EVGA 780 GTX reference with a EK waterblock. At the moment I've managed to get it to +301 clock [1306.5MHz], +400 mem [1701.0MHz] @ 1.3 voltage. I've run unigine a few times as well as GTA V benchmark, seems to be pretty stable. Is running a +301 overclock on a reference card OK for 24/7 use? It is a full coverage EK waterblock.


ohh


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 780 SLI is not faster than TX. I'm coming from 2 6GB 780's. But no one has confirmed the stacking of VRAM in dx12, plus the fact that the 789's are supposedly only able to support some of the dx12 features


That's not confirmed yet... right?

That would be ridiculous if one generation back isn't able to utilize DX12...


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> That's not confirmed yet... right?
> 
> That would be ridiculous if one generation back isn't able to utilize DX12...


That's why I said supposedly. No one knows for sure, but from everything I've read and been told, they ALL say that anything below the 900 series will only support some of the features.


----------



## Samurai707

Ugh... And I told myself I would settle with the 780 for a while now... lol.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> That's why I said supposedly. No one knows for sure, but from everything I've read and been told, they ALL say that anything below the 900 series will only support some of the features.


MFAA is considered a DX12 technology, but obviously can't exist in Kepler architecture. There will most likely not be any features left out that aren't a consequence of of architecture. So I think it is safe to assume things like memory stacking and multi gpu/co processing will be available in all DX 11.1 cards.


----------



## benjamen50

I regret buying this CoolerMaster V700, as I ended up getting 2x GTX 780's with a i7 4790K 4.7 GHz overclock + 2400 MHz ram, that is estimated to draw about 850-900 watts, maybe even 1000 Watts+ If I end up making the GPU's overvolt to 1.21V with GPU overclocks too. I guess I might as well buy a EVGA Supernova P2 1200W PSU.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I regret buying this CoolerMaster V700, as I ended up getting 2x GTX 780's with a i7 4790K 4.7 GHz overclock + 2400 MHz ram, that is estimated to draw about 850-900 watts, maybe even 1000 Watts+ If I end up making the GPU's overvolt to 1.21V with GPU overclocks too. I guess I might as well buy a EVGA Supernova P2 1200W PSU.


I confirm having a seasonic 850watt psu using i7 4790k 4.8 @ 1.3v and two gtx 780s that you need atleast 1000watts if your overclocking. I can run the 850 w at stock gpu clocks with my cpu overclock but it ramps up my psu. If I try to overclock my Gpus it runs but is unstable and has stopped on me. Hence why I bought a cooler master v1000 off a buddy bc my cards our under water and want there overclock


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I confirm having a seasonic 850watt psu using i7 4790k 4.8 @ 1.3v and two gtx 780s that you need atleast 1000watts if your overclocking. I can run the 850 w at stock gpu clocks with my cpu overclock but it ramps up my psu. If I try to overclock my Gpus it runs but is unstable and has stopped on me. Hence why I bought a cooler master v1000 off a buddy bc my cards our under water and want there overclock


I have an 860w PSU, and it's more than enough for 780 SLI. When I had my 780's, the fan on the PSU would turn on, but that's all. If your crashing for whatever reasons, or your PC is restarting, it's due to an unstable OC.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have an 860w PSU, and it's more than enough for 780 SLI. When I had my 780's, the fan on the PSU would turn on, but that's all. If your crashing for whatever reasons, or your PC is restarting, it's due to an unstable OC.


can´t agree with you mate


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> can´t agree with you mate


850+ is more than enough for 780 SLI. Now if your talking about bumping the voltage up to 1.3-1.4, then of course. Even at 1.3 you should be fine.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> 850+ is more than enough for 780 SLI. Now if your talking about bumping the voltage up to 1.3-1.4, then of course. Even at 1.3 you should be fine.


I have undervoltet booth to 1,000V @ 954 Mhz and when I play BF 4 with stock CPU wattmeter shows me 750-800W.
Maybe my mobo needs more energy than yours? because at idle my whole system uses 150-170W and that´s not less.

Maybe it depends on CPU. My idea: If I set booth GTX780 to higher clock´s CPU would work more (also with stock clocks on CPU) ?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I have undervoltet booth to 1,000V @ 954 Mhz and when I play BF 4 with stock CPU wattmeter shows me 750-800W.
> Maybe my mobo needs more energy than yours? because at idle my whole system uses 150-170W and that´s not less.
> 
> Maybe it depends on CPU. My idea: If I set booth GTX780 to higher clock´s CPU would work more (also with stock clocks on CPU) ?


You're must be the only computer that does that. Never heard of a system to pull more than 800w from stock voltages (with your setup).


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> You're must be the only computer that does that. Never heard of a system to pull more than 800w from stock voltages (with your setup).


I will buy a second Wattmeter and check this. What is this ****....really.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I will buy a second Wattmeter and check this. What is this ****....really.


Are you sure your just doing the PC? Nothing else is included in the calculation. It's just that I've never seen anyone use more than 800w even overclockee with 780 SLI. It's normally around the 600-700w for an entire PC under load.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you sure your just doing the PC? Nothing else is included in the calculation. It's just that I've never seen anyone use more than 800w even overclockee with 780 SLI. It's normally around the 600-700w for an entire PC under load.


I'm watercooling also but like I said before the 850w handles stock gpu clocks and 1.21v with 4790k oc. But when I bump the two Gpus to 1300mhz 1.3v it works but twice it shut down and was unstable. With my 1000watt psu haven't had an issues at all


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you sure your just doing the PC? Nothing else is included in the calculation. It's just that I've never seen anyone use more than 800w even overclockee with 780 SLI. It's normally around the 600-700w for an entire PC under load.


I recently added a 2nd 780 to my rig and whenever I gamed at 4k or did anything that would push my system to high loads the pc would shut down completely due to overload on the psu.

At that moment I had a 1000 watt psu that had 83 amp on the 12v rail.

Using both my independent watt meter and the reading of my UPS's LCD watt load I saw that the system was shutting down when I neared 820watts usage. (only the tower is connected to that UPS, no lcd or anything else that can affect load reading)

I bought a 1600 watt PSU (yes I know overkill but I wanted to get rid of the problem for good while still being able to add more things to the system) and the problem went away and now the pc is stable not only at stocks but now I can overclock the hell out of the CPU and the 780s without it ever shutting down while gaming at 4k.

Under load my readings are peaking at 860 watts with mild overclocks. It seems my old 1000 watt psu couldn't give me more than 82% efficiency.


----------



## emsj86

To be honest I don't calculate it or use a vt meter. I just going by realize performance. I can run it just becomes unstable when I up to 1.3 volts and 1300mhz.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Are you sure your just doing the PC? Nothing else is included in the calculation. It's just that I've never seen anyone use more than 800w even overclockee with 780 SLI. It's normally around the 600-700w for an entire PC under load.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently added a 2nd 780 to my rig and whenever I gamed at 4k or did anything that would push my system to high loads the pc would shut down completely due to overload on the psu.
> 
> At that moment I had a 1000 watt psu that had 83 amp on the 12v rail.
> 
> Using both my independent watt meter and the reading of my UPS's LCD watt load I saw that *the system was shutting down when I neared 820watts usage*. (only the tower is connected to that UPS, no lcd or anything else that can affect load reading)
> 
> I bought a 1600 watt PSU (yes I know overkill but I wanted to get rid of the problem for good while still being able to add more things to the system) and the problem went away and now the pc is stable not only at stocks but now I can overclock the hell out of the CPU and the 780s without it ever shutting down while gaming at 4k.
> 
> Under load my readings are peaking at 860 watts with mild overclocks. *It seems my old 1000 watt psu couldn't give me more than 82% efficiency*.
Click to expand...

it looks like you're misunderstanding PSU efficiency.

a gold rated 1000 watt PSU @ 87% eff. (1000/.87) would draw ~1150 watts _from the wall_ - the kill-o-watt/UPS reading. *PSU efficiency is how much power is needed to convert TO 1000 watts not how much it will supply*.

if you see 820 watts on a UPS/kill-o-watt reading then using ~90% for efficiency would mean the PSU is supplying (820*.9) 738 watts. if your 1K PSU couldn't do that then you didn't have a "1000 watts" PSU!

edit:
ALL YOU GUYS:

there is a base power target in all your bioses - either 300 or 330 watts - the PT% usage in afterburner/PX will show you how much power the card is drawing NO MATTER HOW MUCH VOLTAGE you are using!!









ie 330*115%= 379.5 watts


----------



## CapitanPelusa

My system kept shutting o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it looks like you're misunderstanding PSU efficiency.
> 
> a gold rated 1000 watt PSU @ 87% eff. (1000/.87) would draw ~1150 watts _from the wall_ - the kill-o-watt/UPS reading. *PSU efficiency is how much power is needed to convert TO 1000 watts not how much it will supply*.
> 
> if you see 820 watts on a UPS/kill-o-watt reading then using ~90% for efficiency would mean the PSU is supplying (820*.9) 738 watts. if your 1K PSU couldn't do that then you didn't have a "1000 watts" PSU!
> 
> edit:
> ALL YOU GUYS:
> 
> there is a base power target in all your bioses - either 300 or 330 watts - the PT% usage in afterburner/PX will show you how much power the card is drawing NO MATTER HOW MUCH VOLTAGE you are using!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie 330*115%= 379.5 watts


thank you for the clarification.

It was a 1000 watt psu but apparently 4 years of 24/7 running somehow degraded it or I was drawing more amps from the 12v than what it could feed? I don't claim to be an expert but I was indeed very disappointed when the 1k psu couldn't feed my system past 820 watts.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> My system kept shutting o
> thank you for the clarification.
> 
> It was a 1000 watt psu but apparently 4 years of 24/7 running somehow degraded it or I was drawing more amps from the 12v than what it could feed? I don't claim to be an expert but I was indeed very disappointed when the 1k psu couldn't feed my system past 820 watts.


the question is *what* PSU was it?

some are hardly quality that are mislabled for what wattage it can really provide. several years ago i bought a coolermaster extreme power plus 700 until i found out it failed to deliver more than 600 watts in testing. i promptly replaced it with an antec neo eco 620.

also was it multi railed on the 12v?

nothing wrong with that until people inadvertently connect 2 gpus to the same rail and have to go through a trail and error process to get them separated.

time/age could be a factor. i had thought, adamantly at times, that PSUs keep up until i read this article on a 7 y/o 1K PSU:
SilverStone Olympia 1000W Power Supply 7 Year Redux
it isn't the most scientific article, as explained in the conclusion, but it is a good indicator that eventually PSUs do go down hill . . eventually, so you were likely better off anyhow .









that lepa 1600 in your sig was/is a great choice








http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=283
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LEPA/G1600-MA/

well . .i do favor the evga G2/P2 series . .


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the question is *what* PSU was it?
> 
> some are hardly quality that are mislabled for what wattage it can really provide. several years ago i bought a coolermaster extreme power plus 700 until i found out it failed to deliver more than 600 watts in testing. i promptly replaced it with an antec neo eco 620.
> 
> also was it multi railed on the 12v?
> 
> nothing wrong with that until people inadvertently connect 2 gpus to the same rail and have to go through a trail and error process to get them separated.
> 
> time/age could be a factor. i had thought, adamantly at times, that PSUs keep up until i read this article on a 7 y/o 1K PSU:
> SilverStone Olympia 1000W Power Supply 7 Year Redux
> it isn't the most scientific article, as explained in the conclusion, but it is a good indicator that eventually PSUs do go down hill . . eventually, so you were likely better off anyhow .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that lepa 1600 in your sig was/is a great choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=283
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LEPA/G1600-MA/
> 
> well . .i do favor the evga G2/P2 series . .


I was a Tuniq Ripper 1000W

On hindsight it was a bad buy. but it served me well for 5 years, just couldn't handle the 2nd 780 on sli alongside the i7 5820k overclocked. afaik it had one 83amp 12v rail. I tried pluggin the gpus on diff ports of the psu but no combination seemed to prevent 12v rail overload.


----------



## writtenscenery

GPU1:
GTX 780 P/N: EVGA 06G-P4-3787-KR
Bios: 80.80.58.00.82
Device ID: 10DE - 1007
VRAM: 6144MB (Hynix)

GPU2:
GTX 780 P/N: EVGA 06G-P4-3787-RX
BIOS: 80.80.45.00.80
Device ID: 10DE - 1004
VRAM: 6144MB (Samsung)

2-way SLI is NOT capable between these GPUs.

I don't want to have to send one back. Is there maybe a BIOS I could flash to either one to get them to work?


----------



## Samurai707

How is it not capable?


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writtenscenery*
> 
> GPU1:
> GTX 780 P/N: EVGA 06G-P4-3787-KR
> Bios: 80.80.58.00.82
> Device ID: 10DE - 1007
> VRAM: 6144MB (Hynix)
> 
> GPU2:
> GTX 780 P/N: EVGA 06G-P4-3787-RX
> BIOS: 80.80.45.00.80
> Device ID: 10DE - 1004
> VRAM: 6144MB (Samsung)
> 
> 2-way SLI is NOT capable between these GPUs.
> 
> I don't want to have to send one back. Is there maybe a BIOS I could flash to either one to get them to work?


Are they brand new? Or are you the first hand owner? My only quests is because of the different VRAM makers. When I had my 2 6GB 780's, I was lucky enough to have both in Hynix. If your under warranty, contact EVGA and they might be able to switch one out.


----------



## emsj86

If you flash both bios to a certain gtx 789 (evga preferable) I would think it would work. Kind of confused why it's not capatable unless there different gb of VRAM


----------



## writtenscenery

I am the first owner of these GPUs specially.

I have one other GTX 780 that is the same specs as the previously mention GPU1 and that they couple just fine under SLI.

Its only after a few months I ordered the third on (GPU2) to have a 3-way SLI configuration I was unable to do so.


----------



## writtenscenery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> How is it not capable?


I'm not sure "how" they're not able to do so.

I'm looking to go for a 3-way SLI configuration but am unable to do because of GPU2. I already have two of the GPU1 cards and they work just fine under SLI.


----------



## writtenscenery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If you flash both bios to a certain gtx 789 (evga preferable) I would think it would work. Kind of confused why it's not capatable unless there different gb of VRAM


I have flashed several BIOS from this forum and nothing worked.

In fact, after flashing GPU2 with the rev4 EVGA skynet 6GB BIOS, the GPU would show as a GTX 780 3GB. (SLI obviously still not working)

So I flashed back to default to get the 6GB to so again.


----------



## hypespazm

im debating getting a newer 6GB 780 or 6 GB titan because i have my card in a water loop and wanna save some bucks but im not sure if i should just wait it out and wait for a way better upgrade cause i this point idk if sli 780's will be worth it. not sure what are your opinions?


----------



## emsj86

I just recently bought another 780 (both under water) and to me it was worth it bc the price was right new ek block 75, 780 acx sc 225 and back plate 30. Not to bad and with my new acer 1440 144hz g sync monitor I run 100-144 fps ultra at 2xaa bf4. Depends what monitor and what games you play


----------



## benjamen50

I'm getting a 400+ MHz mem OC with 50+ MHz core OC with 1.2v / max power limit (stock bios). Anyone else getting crazy high stable memory overclock on the GTX 780s? And my 1st card is like 85C compared to my 2nd card (which is in the 2nd slot) Well easy solution is put all fans max lol. Well those temperatures don't bother me as that was while I was using Unigine Heaven benchmark I was getting those high temps.


----------



## Sindre2104

I was playing GTA V for a couple of hours yesterday, with my 1.35 Ghz, 1.35 v overclock.
Rig is in my signature for more information.

Suddenly after 4-5 hours of stutter free gaming, my computer instantly shut off.
No error codes, no warnings, not even any sign off lag or stuttering.

Almost like someone cut the power.

Now when i start GTA V and go into either single player or online, immidiatly when the loading screen is done, it shuts off.

Can it be that my graphics card does not handle that kind of load on these clocks anymore, or might there be some other issue?
I will try to run some other "heavy" games to see if the same issu occurs


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I was playing GTA V for a couple of hours yesterday, with my 1.35 Ghz, 1.35 v overclock.
> Rig is in my signature for more information.
> 
> Suddenly after 4-5 hours of stutter free gaming, my computer instantly shut off.
> No error codes, no warnings, not even any sign off lag or stuttering.
> 
> Almost like someone cut the power.
> 
> Now when i start GTA V and go into either single player or online, immidiatly when the loading screen is done, it shuts off.
> 
> Can it be that my graphics card does not handle that kind of load on these clocks anymore, or might there be some other issue?
> I will try to run some other "heavy" games to see if the same issu occurs


drop the oc and the voltage and see if it performs better. if so either its the psu cant meet the demand of the gpu at that oc or you found something that the card is unstable at.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> drop the oc and the voltage and see if it performs better. if so either its the psu cant meet the demand of the gpu at that oc or you found something that the card is unstable at.


Will try.
The PSU is a 750 w Gold rated Cooler master psu.
As i said it crashes immidietly after loading screen, even after a cold boot.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> drop the oc and the voltage and see if it performs better. if so either its the psu cant meet the demand of the gpu at that oc or you found something that the card is unstable at.
> 
> 
> 
> Will try.
> The PSU is a 750 w Gold rated Cooler master psu.
> As i said it crashes immidietly after loading screen, even after a cold boot.
Click to expand...

keep me updated. if you really want to see if the psu is the issue put everything to stock. I had a similar issue and everytime i would stream the pc would shutdown and thats even with the kpe at stock.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep me updated. if you really want to see if the psu is the issue put everything to stock. I had a similar issue and everytime i would stream the pc would shutdown and thats even with the kpe at stock.


ran everything stock and started GTA V, it loaded and i could walk around, so i tried overclocking the CPU with stock GPU clocks.
Crashed after 2 min.

Went back to bios, reset everything to oprimal defaults.
Ran the 3Dmark Ultra test.
10 FPS later:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6931591?

No crash. maxed out at 36 c.

Will try to play GTA V again.
I have an special warranty with intel:
https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

so if the CPU is the problem i will see if i can get a new one ( this one was never good at overclocking anyways)

EDIT:
Crashed after 10 min.
Stated that it was because of anti surge protection when i booted.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ran everything stock and started GTA V, it loaded and i could walk around, so i tried overclocking the CPU with stock GPU clocks.
> Crashed after 2 min.
> 
> Went back to bios, reset everything to oprimal defaults.
> Ran the 3Dmark Ultra test.
> 10 FPS later:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6931591?
> 
> No crash. maxed out at 36 c.
> 
> Will try to play GTA V again.
> I have an special warranty with intel:
> https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
> 
> so if the CPU is the problem i will see if i can get a new one ( this one was never good at overclocking anyways)
> 
> EDIT:
> Crashed after 10 min.
> Stated that it was because of anti surge protection when i booted
> 
> 
> .


how old is your PSU?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> how old is your PSU?


brand new, bought it 1 month ago


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> brand new, bought it 1 month ago


I have a strong feeling it's the power supply not being strong enough. Doing 1.35V OC on a GTX 780 can pull out a lot of wattage (or amps on the 12v rail).


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I have a strong feeling it's the power supply not being strong enough. Doing 1.35V OC on a GTX 780 can pull out a lot of wattage (or amps on the 12v rail).


Yeah, but i encounter the crashes at stock too.
Last time i checked 750 watts was enough too run a 4690k and a gtx 780.

Going to update my bios today just to try.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Yeah, but i encounter the crashes at stock too.
> Last time i checked 750 watts was enough too run a 4690k and a gtx 780.
> 
> Going to update my bios today just to try.


Since then i have tried a couple of different things:
-Uninstalled and cleaned my computer from ai suite.
-Gone through and fixed all of the issues in windows event logger.
-reinstalled winodws, only installed the nescessary.

None of that helped, and it actually crashed while i was watching a youtube video yesterday.
Its hard for me too test the individual compnents outside the pc, because i have to take apart the wc loop to do so.

Is there any tool i can use to monitor everything in my pc (voltages, error codes and such) when it crashes to maybe give me a better idea of what is crashing?
EDIT:
sed intel XTU to stress test my cpu once every 100 Mhz from 4.3 to 4.7 Ghz at 1.5v just to see if my cpu really was unstable.
also increased vccin and cache coltage/frequency.

Got all the way to 4.8 before it crashed ( not the crash that is my problem here, just a normal freeze).

So i dont really suspect the CPU anymore.

Will now overclock my GPU the same way and look for crashes.


----------



## SteezyTN

So I ordered my TX non SC from tiger direct on two days ago (5/11). I called to verify my payment method the next day because they closed already on the 11th. The shipment was shipped out a few hours after verification yesterday, and they uploaded the tracking info to UPS. But they entered it in wrong, so I tried the tracking number in Google, and it brought me to fedex. It's on the truck for delivery as I type









When I ordered my SC, it took a week


----------



## Sindre2104

Moving my problem here, as it has nothing to do with the CPU, but the GPU.
Here are all the prior relevant posts back and forth for reference:


Spoiler: background



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Since then i have tried a couple of different things:
> -Uninstalled and cleaned my computer from ai suite.
> -Gone through and fixed all of the issues in windows event logger.
> -reinstalled winodws, only installed the nescessary.
> 
> None of that helped, and it actually crashed while i was watching a youtube video yesterday.
> Its hard for me too test the individual compnents outside the pc, because i have to take apart the wc loop to do so.
> 
> Is there any tool i can use to monitor everything in my pc (voltages, error codes and such) when it crashes to maybe give me a better idea of what is crashing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I know that there's plenty of applications that will record the stats on a live basis, but few can log the stats. I happen to know that CoreTemp can log the data, and that you can configure the logging intervals.
> 
> You might even be able to run some testing programs on various hardware, like the RAM, GPU, and HDD's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I reset back to optimized defaults.
> Overclocked the GPU to 1.4 Ghz, 1.5v and started 3Dmark without the CPU tests.
> It crashed when it was done loading, didnt even show a single frame of the test.
> 
> I have now carefully removed the card from the x16 slot and will be running the asus realbanch test for some hours.
> Since it crashed while i was doing nothing but watching a youtube video, i presume this will tell me if its the GPU dying or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I don't think it's really that the high speed and voltage went well for the GPU over time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Not sure i understood what you mean.
> 
> But i have been overclocking and pushing the limits for this card since the day i got it.
> So if it really is taking its last breath i am not suprised at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Basically what I meant. You'll notice that this happens with these types of devices. I'm assuming that the GPU is the 780 in your sig, how long have you had that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I have had it for 1 year +.
> I bought is used so its probably around 1.6 years old or so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I think it's safe to conclude that it's you GPU causing the issue. I'd say to either up the voltage (that would shorten life even more), or dial down the clock (and adjust the voltage accordingly).
> 
> My solution is to try factory settings for a while, and see where you can go from there, adjusting the voltage or clock to stability or preference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I too think its the gpu.
> But the thing that weirds me out is the one crash i had on stock everything with only chrome up and watching a video.
> 
> It was stable at 1.5 Ghz 1,.5 volts so technically i am upping thr voltage by reducing the clock to 1.4 ghz.
> 
> Since the 1st crash happened so suddenly, and i have not been able to play GTAV for more than 10 min after that without a crash i think that something has broken and no matter the amounts of voltage i add it will not handle load anymore.
> 
> This is just a theory tho.
> And since the new GPU i am looking at is a used 980 kingpin, and i would need to buy a waterblock for it, i want to be really sure it is the GPU before i proceed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I'd say it's certainly the GPU, probably when it crashed something got messed up. Try running below the stock settings to see if you can get anything stable. I've seen this happen plenty of times, where you have something OC'ed, then it doesn't want to run even at the old clocks because of the wear and tear.
> 
> I had something similar happen to my friend with his 7870, it ran fine with an OC for quite some time, then after out of nowhere he started to get problems (some BSoD's and artifacts). He wasn't even able to run it at the stock settings, so he wound up underclocking until I sell my old 7870 to him so he can Crossfire it.
> 
> Also see if you could get a BIOS update for it, that would be my final recommendation before replacing it.
> I presume your warranty for it has expired, so Zotac won't help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> If i have to underclock it to make it work i will buy a new GPU.
> I am running a custom BIOS and have a waterblock on it.
> I have even resoldered on a capasitor that i knocked off (i work with PCB's as a job, so i am certain this is not the issue)
> 
> So even if i still had warranty on it, i have voided that in every way possible.
> Will run this infinite bench loop in realbench until tomorrow, and if it is still running by then i will contact the guy with the kingpin.
> 
> Thank you for all the help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> You're very welcome! I don't blame you for not wanting to run under stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final question: Do you experience any throttling before the crashes?
> I just want to make sure I'm not missing any information before you take the last resort.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Nope, no throttling or stuttering, no warnings or error messages before the crash.
> If i have anti surge enabled, then that message comes up when it boots back up.
> still crashes, but with no message when anti surge is disabled.
> reinstalled windows, still crashes.
> Crashed when watching youtube videos.
> 
> Currently have run realbench crashfree without the card for about 1 hour.
> 
> PSU is under 1 month old, and has been tested with a PSU tester. and multimeter.
> All voltages where ok and i did not find any shorts, and made sure to insulate every stripped whire/soldering point with heatshrink.
> 
> Crashed the first time after 5-6 hours of intense GTAV gaming with a 1.35Ghz 1.3v overclock on the GPU, running about 55-65c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> ehhh
> Just for the heck of it, i hooked up an old 1000W PSU i had lying around to my GPU, then started it with the 2 pins on the 24 pin.
> Then i started the rest of the pc that is connected to my current psu
> 
> Now i am running the test that always crashed without any issues.
> What does this mean?
> I am just utterly confused right now
> 
> EDIT
> okay, hooked it up the other way around.
> Old 1000W on the Motherboard (24 pin and EPS)
> New PSU for the GPU, pump, light and stuff.
> 
> It crashed.
> so the GPU is not broken, or the old powersupply does not notice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Either:
> A, the PSU lost capacity due to aging.
> B, Your system may have increased power consumption (either new HW, or new power settings for devices)
> C, There could be a bigger issue, like shorting or your electrical grid could be at a slightly lower (or higher) voltage than normal, and the PSU can't regulate it for some reason.
> 
> I'd recommend using something like a Kill-a-watt to measure how much the old PSU draws when it is also powering the GPU right before it crashes.
> Also, what's the wattage for the PSU you use for the "main"?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> read the edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it did not crash when the GPU was connected to the old PSU.(1000W)
> It crashed when the GPU was connected to the new PSU.(750W)
> 
> In both cases i was using the other PSU for the rest of the system:
> 
> scenario 1: GPU-->1000W; CPU, MB, everything else-->750W. = no crash
> 
> Scenario 2:GPU-->750W; CPU,MB, everything else-->1000W = crash (the PSU crashed, not the computer. the computer kept running)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I'm not sure if you ditched the 1000w because it had problems, but if you're willing to trust it, see about running the whole system on it. Also, check the 750w's PCI-E cable for damage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> That one was in my old sig rig.
> It is about 5-6 years old, NorthQ.
> The cables were not the right lenght and it the power was not clean, so my GPU made a terrible coil whine.
> 
> the new one fixed all that.
> 
> I think i will remove the new GPU and take a look at the solderings inside it and such.






This is all i have got up until now.

Will check the PSU some time on friday, as i am going away for tonight/tomorrow;
But if anyone has any new suggestions they are greatly appriciated!


----------



## benjamen50

OK, this is my GPU bios: *GK110* - GTX 780, *REV A1*, *80.10.3A.00.0B* (P2083-0020)
This is from a Gigabyte Windforce 3x (*NON OC variant*).

(Hmm: *80.10.3A.00.0B* to *80.10.3A.00.32*?)
Please note this is the non-OC edition of the Gigabyte windforce 3X GTX 780.

I downloaded this BIOS:

skyn3t vBios *rev 3A*
780 Gigabyte WF OC
780GigabyteWFOC.zip 132k .zip file
[*] Gigabyte WF OC
[*] Version *80.10.3A.00.32*

I am planning to flash this to my GTX 780 non-OC gigabyte windforce 3X. Is this fine to do or am I flashing the wrong one?

Edit: I'm just gonna flash it and see what happens.


----------



## Stalefish

Hi everyone!

I want to apologize in advance for misspelling of words (swedish guy)









I have one of those (i feel stupid) questions.

I have a msi GTX 780 gaming oc that i want to perpare with a skyn3t bios for an upcoming custom waterloop installation in my rig.

I have done tons of research about the card and other OC results and i would like to thank every one in this forum for the superior knownlege that exist inside this forum walls.
When i started to overclock CPU's and later on GPU's in the late 90is there where always tons and tons of trial and error involved due to non existing web pages with information.

Now, for my question. I stumbled across two skyn3t bios versions for the same card under revision 4.

MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1
Version 80.80.21.00.1C

and

MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr 780 Gaming OC B1
Bios version 80.80.21.00.75

My first reaction was "oh, there is an older or another version of the 780 Twin Frozr card". But then i realized that it was not the situation.
The only differens after downloading both of the bios versions is that the starting base clock is different? Is that correct? (Haven't flashed them yet)

Or do you in the states have another version of this card that never made it to europe?









I have gone from the end and back to the beginning of internet witch my quest for the answer. But now i give up and have to say those words that always gets the answer (google it)

Witch skyn3t bios version is the right one for my card. (sorry)


----------



## benjamen50

Download GPU-Z, google it. Then install and/or open it up.

Look for the Bios version and post here exactly what it says there.

Edit: Also look for the GPU Revision, it should either be A1 or B1.


----------



## Stalefish

Thanks for the reply!

Yeah i have GPU-Z. Revision is B1, EDIT: Bios version is 80.80.21.00.77 . (with hynix memory







)

A follow up question:

This is my first nvidia card since the Geforce 256 ddr card so i am still a bit unfamiliar with them.

On stock bios and without any ad to mV, i can go as far as 103% pl, +135 core and +200 ~ 300 on mem depending on the game or benchmark.
.
The thing that got me thinking was that even without the memory oc i can still only go as far as 135 before i get artifacts on the "famous" dragon scene in heaven.
But the thing is that it seems like no mather how mutch mV i ad to go further in core clock it stops at about 140 and i cant go any further. Even when i remove the mem oc.

Im a little worried that this is a total worthless OC card and that the skyn3t bios wont do any difference. My ASIC is 69.4 but i know that this value has a questionable correlation with acctual overclock.


----------



## CandyBaconWeave

This is in reply to the guy asking about a GFX card making something squeal on his PC. A bad or underpowered PSU is the most likely cause of a high pitched whine. If The GFX is having a high pitched whine, It is probably due to an insufficient power supply. Cheers







Sorry if This seemed off topic.. Did not know how to reply to individual comment.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CandyBaconWeave*
> 
> This is in reply to the guy asking about a GFX card making something squeal on his PC. A bad or underpowered PSU is the most likely cause of a high pitched whine. If The GFX is having a high pitched whine, It is probably due to an insufficient power supply. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if This seemed off topic.. Did not know how to reply to individual comment.


press the quote button under someones comment, then start typing under the text in the reply field on the bottom of the page


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yeah i have GPU-Z. Revision is B1, EDIT: Bios version is 80.80.21.00.77 . (with hynix memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> A follow up question:
> 
> This is my first nvidia card since the Geforce 256 ddr card so i am still a bit unfamiliar with them.
> 
> On stock bios and without any ad to mV, i can go as far as 103% pl, +135 core and +200 ~ 300 on mem depending on the game or benchmark.
> .
> The thing that got me thinking was that even without the memory oc i can still only go as far as 135 before i get artifacts on the "famous" dragon scene in heaven.
> But the thing is that it seems like no mather how mutch mV i ad to go further in core clock it stops at about 140 and i cant go any further. Even when i remove the mem oc.
> 
> Im a little worried that this is a total worthless OC card and that the skyn3t bios wont do any difference. My ASIC is 69.4 but i know that this value has a questionable correlation with actual overclock.


I tried a OC variant bios with the same base clock speed as my card and I had no issues. But I have no idea if it will work on your. And the ASIC, I don't really use that as the expected overclocking potential for a graphics card.

What you will want to look for is the Skynet Rev 4 bios, look for a MSI gaming variant, not sure if OC will work properly on yours.

Heres the info I got from your GPU BIOS version.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155177/msi-gtx780-3072-131204-1.html

Well the skynet BIOS did manage my gpu to get an extra 13+ MHz core clock but that's all haha.


----------



## Lever Guy

just picked up a EVGA 780 6GB (revision B1)

flashed with skyn3t bios that matched mine (80.80.58.00.82 (P2083-0025) and it's only giving me 1.087V loaded. clean install of driver/reboot 340.52 and 337.88 (335 unsupported hardware) both still 1.087V loaded. is it the BIOS that i got from this thread, or the drivers doing this?

while soft mods like EVGA precision will give me 1.212V i want to flash it to 1202Mhz @1.212V which is stable for me.

i've done A LOT of reading through posts and there are a couple of awesome users modding BIOSs for users. BUT, *is there a thread or post with clear concise info on using Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27.exe?* i want to do it myself and know what _and_ why i'm doing it.









[edit] here is the stock BIOS

80.80.58.00.82P2083-0025.zip 133k .zip file


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I tried a OC variant bios with the same base clock speed as my card and I had no issues. But I have no idea if it will work on your. And the ASIC, I don't really use that as the expected overclocking potential for a graphics card.
> 
> What you will want to look for is the Skynet Rev 4 bios, look for a MSI gaming variant, not sure if OC will work properly on yours.
> 
> Heres the info I got from your GPU BIOS version.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/155177/msi-gtx780-3072-131204-1.html
> 
> Well the skynet BIOS did manage my gpu to get an extra 13+ MHz core clock but that's all haha.


Haha! Well that was the thing that got me thinking. This bios was 1006 mhz. Witch is the standard OC that comes with the card (msi gaming app) the stock mhz on msi gaming is 954 mhz.

The strange thing now is that i tryed for the third time to uninstall my driver, remove the device from system management and then restart and install the latest nvidia driver again. And now.. it works! I cant explain why. I loaded up Evga prX and set mv to 1212. Now on idle it goes to 0.8 and on load it goes to 1.1212. Its perfect!!

One thing i noticed is that when i for example quit heaven benchmark. It takes about 8 seconds for the mv to go from 1.1212 to 0.8.. and it goes directly to it. it dont seem like the card slowley drops down to it like the org bios does. Or maby its just a slow update interval in evga.. never the less. Now for some magic reason.. it works..


----------



## lampje

Hello.
I have a gtx780dc2 and recently bought a second card (gtx780ClassyHydroC) for sli.
So i have bin messing arround with quit some bois`s to get a stable overclock, but every step i took there was some instabilty on the idle state.
When i was surfing the internet or i was watching a movie there was alway`s a little screen flickering, but the overclocking results are quit satisfying.http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6976473
Therefore i decided to mod the original bios`s from both cards with KeplerBiosTweaker and copy the settings frome the skyn3t bios.
The classy bios voltage seamed to be locked at 1.150, but after compairing it to the dc2 bios i changed p00 in the voltage table to 1150mV 1150 mV.
Now i can go past 1263mhz on both cards by bumping up the voltage to 1.175 and get stable benchmarks.
The settings where correct, but somehow the classy bios i found here is not compatible with my card and locks up the voltage control.
I fixed the flickering by lowering the default mhz of the gtx780dc2 back to 941 and set the overclock equal to the other card in afterburner.
Now i can go find my stable overclock for 24/7, i hope this helps some users using sli with cards from diffrent brands.


----------



## erso44

well I reached at 1.3 V 1320 Mhz.
Time for 1.4 V


----------



## hypespazm

I am thinking of adding a 550 TI as a PHYSX card for my 780 wondering if it will help ive dont a bit of research and it seems to be actually pretty empowering

What do you guys think?


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> I am thinking of adding a 550 TI as a PHYSX card for my 780 wondering if it will help ive dont a bit of research and it seems to be actually pretty empowering
> 
> What do you guys think?


ran my own tests definitely saw a boost... even compared to a gtx 465.. lol astonishing


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> ran my own tests definitely saw a boost... even compared to a gtx 465.. lol astonishing


I will try the same and add to my two gtx 780 sli a gtx 460. I hope I can get improvement


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I will try the same and add to my two gtx 780 sli a gtx 460. I hope I can get improvement


the gtx 465 actually slowed down my 780 compared to my 550 TI for some reason made it faster


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Will try.
> The PSU is a 750 w Gold rated Cooler master psu.
> As i said it crashes immidietly after loading screen, even after a cold boot.


H1z1 does that for me. All other games work fine but h1z1 shuts down and restarts on my 1300mhz 1.3v oc but works fine at 1.26v and 1250mhz oc. No idea why but happens as soon as I load into battle royale server


----------



## bluewr

So, is there a recomended driver for SLing this?
The latest one GeForce 352.86 WHQL
is causing random reboot to desktop, so TDR problem

I heard either 347.88 or 344.75


----------



## jodasanchezz

HI There,
well first Im a noob









i7 4770k @4ghz
Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super Jetstream EKWB

I Maxed my Card out on stable 1267mhz (Boost)(EVGA Precision) on the max 1.2V

Now my temps are roundabout 43°C

I want to increse my Pervormance but the 1.2 V are my Problem.

Is there an ROM with just opens the Voltage?

or do i need more Modifications.

If got the 80.80.xxxx Bios

Sry 4 asking stupid questions


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> HI There,
> well first Im a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4770k @4ghz
> Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super Jetstream EKWB
> 
> I Maxed my Card out on stable 1267mhz (Boost)(EVGA Precision) on the max 1.2V
> 
> Now my temps are roundabout 43°C
> 
> I want to increse my Pervormance but the 1.2 V are my Problem.
> 
> Is there an ROM with just opens the Voltage?
> 
> or do i need more Modifications.
> 
> If got the 80.80.xxxx Bios
> 
> Sry 4 asking stupid questions


I'm not an expert but first did you flash (bios hack) the gpu. If not on he first page it shows to how. Or you can look up jayztwocentz on YouTube whom has a video on how to do it for gtx 780s. It will unlock the vtage to 1.21 and power limits. Now if you have done that my sure on evga precision x but msi after burner you can do the mod (see first page of thread for intrusions) to unlock 1.3v. Note when unlocked to 1.3v only use after burner to check voltage as other software will read 1.15 which is Not correct


----------



## hypespazm

ok ok am I the only one with a 780 the see's the 600 and 700 based GPU's fall behind Driver wise? as if nvidia is only making driver updates for their maxwell based gpus? if so is there any older drivers that may have a better performance increase that the newer ones?


----------



## lampje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> So, is there a recomended driver for SLing this?
> The latest one GeForce 352.86 WHQL
> is causing random reboot to desktop, so TDR problem
> 
> I heard either 347.88 or 344.75


Not specialy, but i do think the driver is broken.
Yesterday i installed it and msi afterburner was showing me +330000 mhz suddenly after installing the driver.
After a reboot i could not boot into windows any more showing me a complete white screen.
I was not even overclocking at the time.
I uninstalled msi afterburner and reinstalled that fixt the problem.
But just now when i started watching a stream my screen when`t black and windows gave me an error that the driver has stopped working.
Sli is working just fine on any driver did not notice a big diffrence in switching drivers.


----------



## redshoulder

Hi guys can anyone help me with this situation?
I had installed xspc waterblocks and backplates, however I am removing them and going back to install the reference air cooler however I seem to have lost the original torx screws!

If someone could tell me what size and length of the torx screws that are required and also if there are all same length or some of are different lengths it would be very helpful, thanks


----------



## Pr0pheT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redshoulder*
> 
> Hi guys can anyone help me with this situation?
> I had installed xspc waterblocks and backplates, however I am removing them and going back to install the reference air cooler however I seem to have lost the original torx screws!
> 
> If someone could tell me what size and length of the torx screws that are required and also if there are all same length or some of are different lengths it would be very helpful, thanks


I would write your manufacturer a polite e-mail. If they have good customer support, it shouldn't be much to them to send some extra screws or the right ones.


----------



## erso44

Is 1.3V under water ok?
what about 1.3-1.4?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> ok ok am I the only one with a 780 the see's the 600 and 700 based GPU's fall behind Driver wise? as if nvidia is only making driver updates for their maxwell based gpus? if so is there any older drivers that may have a better performance increase that the newer ones?


Ive noticed that this is the case with nvidia GPU's for a long time, once a new gpu is out the older gen will no longer get performance boosts aside from being a game specific. Look at Witcher 3. 60fps avg on a 980 wil 39 on a 780.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive noticed that this is the case with nvidia GPU's for a long time, once a new gpu is out the older gen will no longer get performance boosts aside from being a game specific. Look at Witcher 3. 60fps avg on a 980 wil 39 on a 780.







look at this video this is ridiculous a 970 is crapping on a 780TI.... I paid almost 700 for my 780 when it first came out and im seriously dissapointed.. specially after water cooling it.. idk if im gonna be keeping up with this trend.... high end gpu's are starting to look like a waste.. its cheaper to buy a mediocre gpu every year or so. and u still get those amazing graphics instead of buying the high end


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive noticed that this is the case with nvidia GPU's for a long time, once a new gpu is out the older gen will no longer get performance boosts aside from being a game specific. Look at Witcher 3. 60fps avg on a 980 wil 39 on a 780.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this video this is ridiculous a 970 is crapping on a 780TI.... I paid almost 700 for my 780 when it first came out and im seriously dissapointed.. specially after water cooling it.. idk if im gonna be keeping up with this trend.... high end gpu's are starting to look like a waste.. its cheaper to buy a mediocre gpu every year or so. and u still get those amazing graphics instead of buying the high end
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive noticed that this is the case with nvidia GPU's for a long time, once a new gpu is out the older gen will no longer get performance boosts aside from being a game specific. Look at Witcher 3. 60fps avg on a 980 wil 39 on a 780.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this video this is ridiculous a 970 is crapping on a 780TI.... I paid almost 700 for my 780 when it first came out and im seriously dissapointed.. specially after water cooling it.. idk if im gonna be keeping up with this trend.... high end gpu's are starting to look like a waste.. its cheaper to buy a mediocre gpu every year or so. and u still get those amazing graphics instead of buying the high end
Click to expand...

The guru3d benchmark made me decide not to get any of the flagship cards anymore. I havent been really all that too pleased with my SLI config, either games I play just run better with a single card or its SLI scaling is terrible. Witcher 3 for example gives me about the same avg frame rate in SLI & Single card mode, despite the second card showing full usage.


----------



## keenan

Hi guys..

I am in need of some advice on overclocking my GTX780.. (Zotac)

Firstly, this was not a good clocker to start off with as I could only reach 1175Mhz at both stock voltage and max voltage. This lead me to believe that the card wasn't getting enough power. So I modded the bios and just changed the "power table" so that it uses 300W at stock compared to the default 250w.

Now it can reach 1200mhz at stock voltage of 1.162v and 1254mhz at 1.2v.

What I really want to ask is, what is the power I can run this at? is 300w too high or is there room for improvement? The card is watercooled with an EK full cover block..

Thanks


----------



## EarlZ

Do those scores look about right, 967Mhz core


----------



## lampje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Is 1.3V under water ok?
> what about 1.3-1.4?


For benchmarking its ok, but stressing the vrm`s for 24/7 even with low temps will shorten the live of your vrm`s.


----------



## emsj86

not sure if im doing something wrong but i went from a single oc 780 to two 780s and my performance is better but not by much. Specially valley benchmark. old score was 90 new sli score is 104


----------



## keenan

Hi guys, I modded my stock bios to disable boost and run at 1200mhz/1.162v with a default power target of 300w. This is completely stable and I am very happy with it as with the stock bios I couldn't even get to 1200mhz with the voltage slider maxed! I believe that the added 50w of power above the default 250w solved these overclocking issues..

*"but"....*

If I set my core clock back to default I can run the memory at 7300mhz without any artifacts or errors. But when I set the core to 1200mhz along with the memory I reach 100% power usage and the core clock throttles down one or two steps..

Whether I set the power limit to default 100% (300w) or 120% (360W) makes no difference as firestrike would still throttle to core clock..

Would there be any way around this?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive noticed that this is the case with nvidia GPU's for a long time, once a new gpu is out the older gen will no longer get performance boosts aside from being a game specific. Look at Witcher 3. 60fps avg on a 980 wil 39 on a 780.


I came here this morning to ask about this. My SLI 780's can only run this game at 30-35 fps no mater what settings i use. This is disappointing. Witcher 3 is still fun to play, but I know I am missing a lot of the eye candy and that's the whole reason for spending $1500 on my SLI 780's with water blocks (I got them when they first came out).


----------



## lampje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> not sure if im doing something wrong but i went from a single oc 780 to two 780s and my performance is better but not by much. Specially valley benchmark. old score was 90 new sli score is 104


Do you have 2 identical cards?, i have 2 diffrent brand working at diffrent clock speed tough it works but if you even up the clock speeds so they are the same you can see a significant performance boost.
Also make sure you use the right pci-e slots, you can look it up in the usermanual of the motherbord.


----------



## SgtRotty

what would cause my gpus to keep downclocking? ive setup global settings in nvcp for maximum performance, cant figure it out . i just did a fresh install, do i need to reflash my cards?


----------



## jodasanchezz

After Testing a Ton of methodes my Card wont go over 1.212V

last trhy is this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions

Well what is alsow interessting, there is an "OV UNLOCK" on the PCB of the card.
3rd Ror picture
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_780_Super_JetStream/4.html.

For a B1 Rvision my card runs now on 1.212V @ 1333Mhz Stable !

I thonk i can run 1.212V 24/7 ? or im wrong?

FYI:
MY version of the 780 is a palit ekwb edition


----------



## SgtRotty

Is there anybody out thereeeeee?..chirp...chirp


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Is there anybody out thereeeeee?..chirp...chirp


Can you run msi afterburner in the background and see is you reach 100% of the tdp?


----------



## SgtRotty

Only reaches around 60% in most tasks. My issue is at idle at desktop the clocks are dropping to 324mhz, about a month ago they would stay at the flashed frequency of 1006/1019. Is there any other options for this like the NVCP prefer maximum performance setting? ? (its not downclocking during gaming/benchs)


----------



## emsj86

Yea both our same card, same water blocks and everything. Proper slots 1 and 3 per manual. I've notice with either one of them running by themselves that I will see a good increase in fps from 1019mhz to 1300mhz. In sli though seems once I reach 1200mhz there our no gains fps wise even with being stable and nothing holding them back. My single card valley at 1300mhz got a 90fps where the best I can get is 114 when sli. Seems in line for what two 780s would get but being mine our oc I'd thought I'd see more if a gain in fps.


----------



## keenan

That is how it's meant to be. If the card is not running any games or program that demands it's 3D performance it will run at 2D speeds..

Is there a reason why you would want it to run at 3D speeds constantly?


----------



## SgtRotty

i thought once the gpu was flashed with skynet bios, turboboost was disabled so the clocks are locked? for easier tuning.. maybe its a sensor error, it seems to be constant at the moment while im typing


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea both our same card, same water blocks and everything. Proper slots 1 and 3 per manual. I've notice with either one of them running by themselves that I will see a good increase in fps from 1019mhz to 1300mhz. In sli though seems once I reach 1200mhz there our no gains fps wise even with being stable and nothing holding them back. My single card valley at 1300mhz got a 90fps where the best I can get is 114 when sli. Seems in line for what two 780s would get but being mine our oc I'd thought I'd see more if a gain in fps.


do 3 way sli xD


----------



## hypespazm

okay so what are the performances you guys are getting with SLI on witcher 3 with latest updates? im thinking of getting a second one for a good price.


----------



## Lever Guy

just wondering if the BIOS for the 780 6GB is still being worked on? if i can be of any help let me know. would really love to have 1.21v without needing EVGA precision.


----------



## hypespazm

to add on I would greatly appreciate it if someone could test witcher 3 and maybe any other newer tier games that came out this Year 2015 in single vs SLI configurations!! and would it be worth it? any word on if DX12 would stack the vram? just wondering


----------



## lampje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea both our same card, same water blocks and everything. Proper slots 1 and 3 per manual. I've notice with either one of them running by themselves that I will see a good increase in fps from 1019mhz to 1300mhz. In sli though seems once I reach 1200mhz there our no gains fps wise even with being stable and nothing holding them back. My single card valley at 1300mhz got a 90fps where the best I can get is 114 when sli. Seems in line for what two 780s would get but being mine our oc I'd thought I'd see more if a gain in fps.


Just tested it got an avarege of 129 highest 193 minimum 53 but that was a lag spike i think.
Running @ 1188 mhz 1.162 voltage 3100mhz memory.
Try to monitor your gpu usage and mhz see if they max out, also maximum performance means less gpu usage as the 780 is powerfull enough it can mean fps drop instead of increase max out your setting in controllpanel.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Has anyone tried Afterburner 4.1.1. Apparently for cards with NCP4206 voltage controller, voltage tweaking is fully unlocked. I am just wondering now, since i am 5 hours away from my main rig, if this new Afterburner makes the tweaks done to the profiles as described at the beginning of this thread to be unnecessary now to get up to 1.3v. Not sure what that means for the LLC mod though.


----------



## emsj86

running 780s in sli setup both bios hacked and both have the afterburner 1.3v mod. Now my top card gpu1 will pull 1.3 volts but the bottom even when benching seems to notr pull more than 1.27 usually it pulls 1.23 volts. I ask bc I beleive this is why my oc is being held back as it needs more voltage to be stable for the second gpu, but for some reason it doesnt go up like it should


----------



## aceman8448

Quick quest.

Running dual sli and triple screen (5790x1080p) i have 2x DVI and displayport. To which cards and what plug do i plug in my screens?


----------



## lampje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> running 780s in sli setup both bios hacked and both have the afterburner 1.3v mod. Now my top card gpu1 will pull 1.3 volts but the bottom even when benching seems to notr pull more than 1.27 usually it pulls 1.23 volts. I ask bc I beleive this is why my oc is being held back as it needs more voltage to be stable for the second gpu, but for some reason it doesnt go up like it should


Well i don`t think that is your problem, with that voltage i can do 1300+ mhz and thats about the max you can get for a stable overclock from what i read, though some are lucky.
Like i said try to monitor the gpu usage in afterburner are they both about 99% or is one 75 and the other 90 and do the same with the mhz.
They should run equal, if not there is something wrong either with the setting, or maybe the modded bios.
I modded my bios myself because i couldn`t find the right bios for my card, i just copied the settings from a simular card bios made by skyn3t.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lampje*
> 
> Well i don`t think that is your problem, with that voltage i can do 1300+ mhz and thats about the max you can get for a stable overclock from what i read, though some are lucky.
> Like i said try to monitor the gpu usage in afterburner are they both about 99% or is one 75 and the other 90 and do the same with the mhz.
> They should run equal, if not there is something wrong either with the setting, or maybe the modded bios.
> I modded my bios myself because i couldn`t find the right bios for my card, i just copied the settings from a simular card bios made by skyn3t.


Well it depends on valley benchmark my second gpu never exceeds 1.24 volts where the top one does 1.29. The gpu usuage is around 97/99 for both of them. Now I assume it's normal but between scenes the usage will go to 70 ish. Now in game I notice it won't always go to 99 usually stays around 70-80 even if my fps is not maxed. For example 120fps bf4 on a 1440p 144hz monitor. I would think it would be full sugar as it's still trying to reach 144hz /fps I may be wrong though on that


----------



## emsj86

Also if you do t mind me asking what do you keep the voltage , power limit settings at?


----------



## lampje

That is normal and should be ok not every game will max out your gpu usage.
Did you try to set the 3d setting higher in control panel?, that way you force your card to a higher gpu usage wich could result in a higher framerate.
Voltage 1.162 and powersetting 152% thought it was about 600watt.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lampje*
> 
> That is normal and should be ok not every game will max out your gpu usage.
> Did you try to set the 3d setting higher in control panel?, that way you force your card to a higher gpu usage wich could result in a higher framerate.
> Voltage 1.162 and powersetting 152% thought it was about 600watt.


I have not I will up the 3d to full quality. Appreciate the help. I also noticed I get slightly better valley benchmark scores by avg 5fps when I put the first card at 1300mhz and the second at 1250. Might be the second card just isn't 100 percent stable at 1300mhz which is odd as when it was by itself before sli it handled it fine. I'll tinker with it when I get home


----------



## lampje

No problem.
Indeed remember that just a view can overclock so far and if one card is unstable it could leed to massive fps drop.
Not every chip is able to get the same clocks and voltage that high, you are asking the maximum of those cards.


----------



## Favorito

*hi guys, i going to do my 1st gpu bios flash can i flash this:*
skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file
Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
Version 80.10.37.00.80
It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
Base core clock 1137.Mhz
Disabled boost
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 25%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 340W

*Into my PNY XLR8* ??
Version: 80.10.37.00.05

From what i get, i sure can right ?
Thanks


----------



## sp3xwest

Hello guys! I got a quick questionas i cannot find answers for these questions in my head:

I own a MSI GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming 3GB and i was wondering..

With Skyn3t BIOS already flashed to i can obviously go 1212 mV. But really, since its air cooling were speaking of, whats the max voltage i dare to go for? Whats the max before i leave it dead? Or should i just ignore this and live with 1212 mV?


----------



## emsj86

On air I recommend stay at 1.21v. With added voltage and unable to be cooled enough you won't see any performance upon the voltage anymore than 1.21 on air unless you like the Gpus flaming lol


----------



## sp3xwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> On air I recommend stay at 1.21v. With added voltage and unable to be cooled enough you won't see any performance upon the voltage anymore than 1.21 on air unless you like the Gpus flaming lol


I guess youre right. I just cant seem to find a stable overclock above 175 Core Clock atm. Like.. 3DMark Fire Strike runs perfectly even at +215 core before it starts getting artifacts and random crashes but on Unigine Valley it crashes right away or some point later and then everything fails basically after. But i guess this overclock ive done is good enough for future gaming. Hopefully new nVidia drivers prove to be better than they are now.

The OC: http://i.imgur.com/L6Vu1AS.jpg


----------



## hypespazm

is sli'ing 780's worth it for current games out? atm not 100% satisfied but im not sure if i should, anyone in here can suggest to me if its worth it or not that already has it?


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> is sli'ing 780's worth it for current games out? atm not 100% satisfied but im not sure if i should, anyone in here can suggest to me if its worth it or not that already has it?


All I can tell you is my experience.

I have two EVGA 780 SC ACX in SLi and they are faster than a single Titan X on average.

I own a VIZIO 4k HDTV with [email protected] and [email protected] and I can play any game atm on 4k: GTA5, Project Cars, Elite, BF4 etc..

Framerate is very consistent and smooth but I do need to tone down a setting or two in games due to the lack of adequate VRAM on my cards for playing at 4k; they only have 3GB. Im guessing people with 6gb cards have a better experience at 4k.

With Sli yo do run the risk of the occasional microstutter and every game will not offer good scaling between 2 or more GPUs in sli but if u can get a 2nd 780 for a cheap enough price its a great value and a good option If you game in high resolutions or 120/144hz+

If its a good fit for you depends on a lot of things like what resolution you plan to play at, what refresh rate your monitor is and which games you normally play and if they have decent scaling on SLi and proper sli profile support.


----------



## rgates

I have an EVGA GTX 780. Will I be able to run three 27" 1440p monitors on it? I'm going to be using 3x ASUS PB278Q monitors. Mostly for video editing and graphics work. Any gaming will be done only on the single center monitor. I know I won't be able to do NVIDIA Surround with a single 780 on 3x 1440p monitors. I'll have the ASUS monitors hooked up with the display port, and both dual link DVI ports.

This is for a video editing and graphics workstation. This machine was not built exclusively for gaming. I will not be using NVIDIA Surround.

Anybody have any experience running 3x 1440p monitors on a single 780? How is it working out for you? I searched this thread, but didn't find anything about 3x 1440p setups on a single 780.

EDIT: other specs for my machine, 4770k @ 4.3, Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H, 32GB G.Skill Sniper 1600, 840 Evo 250GB,


----------



## CapitanPelusa

gtx 780 supports up to 4 displays per gpu according to GeForce.com specs page, each with a max resolution of 4096x2160


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> is sli'ing 780's worth it for current games out? atm not 100% satisfied but im not sure if i should, anyone in here can suggest to me if its worth it or not that already has it?


In my opinion: Yes it is worth it. When I oc both I almost reach one Titan X performance. At least prices dropped for GTX780 maybe you find a cheap one and you need watercooling reach Titan X performance.


----------



## lampje

Agreed its realy worth it and if you own a 780 already 2 are better than a titan x for me even without overclocking.
The investment is cheaper than a card of 1200 dollars.
Bought my 780 classified hydrocopper for just 360 euro`s as they where the last cards that where there it was very cheap normaly they go here for 700 euro`s.


----------



## lampje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Favorito*
> 
> *hi guys, i going to do my 1st gpu bios flash can i flash this:*
> skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip 133k .zip file
> Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
> Version 80.10.37.00.80
> It can be used in any reference gpu "Titan cooling chamber"
> Base core clock 1137.Mhz
> Disabled boost
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 25%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 340W
> 
> *Into my PNY XLR8* ??
> Version: 80.10.37.00.05
> 
> From what i get, i sure can right ?
> Thanks


Yes you porbly can, as long its a A1 version i thought, but i did notice some diffrence in performance between some boises and voltage was somehow for me not unlocked.
You can alway`s extract your own bios with gpu-z and use keplerbiostweaker to copy the setting of the bios you wan`t to your own bios like i did.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> In my opinion: Yes it is worth it. When I oc both I almost reach one Titan X performance. At least prices dropped for GTX780 maybe you find a cheap one and you need watercooling reach Titan X performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> All I can tell you is my experience.
> 
> I have two EVGA 780 SC ACX in SLi and they are faster than a single Titan X on average.
> 
> I own a VIZIO 4k HDTV with [email protected] and [email protected] and I can play any game atm on 4k: GTA5, Project Cars, Elite, BF4 etc..
> 
> Framerate is very consistent and smooth but I do need to tone down a setting or two in games due to the lack of adequate VRAM on my cards for playing at 4k; they only have 3GB. Im guessing people with 6gb cards have a better experience at 4k.
> 
> With Sli yo do run the risk of the occasional microstutter and every game will not offer good scaling between 2 or more GPUs in sli but if u can get a 2nd 780 for a cheap enough price its a great value and a good option If you game in high resolutions or 120/144hz+
> 
> If its a good fit for you depends on a lot of things like what resolution you plan to play at, what refresh rate your monitor is and which games you normally play and if they have decent scaling on SLi and proper sli profile support.


I have one already watercooled I was going to trade a spare r9 280x and 150$ bucks for it from my cousin. im gonna try n see if i can get him to 100 but not sure if i'd be watercooling the second one anytime soon.


----------



## Favorito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lampje*
> 
> Yes you porbly can, as long its a A1 version i thought, but i did notice some diffrence in performance between some boises and voltage was somehow for me not unlocked.
> You can alway`s extract your own bios with gpu-z and use keplerbiostweaker to copy the setting of the bios you wan`t to your own bios like i did.


Can't perform it. get error 8 and 7 :/
i will try keplerbiostweaker then.

Same erros, but with the original rom i can flash :/


----------



## jodasanchezz

HI evryone,

just a short Question

My System consumes in idle ~200Wattt
Under Full Load (Witzcher 3) ~ 720Watt

CPU I7 4770k @4Ghz
GTX 780 Superjetstream runs @ 1250mhz GPU
Memory Stock

is This heavy Load normal ?

My System.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6220026


----------



## Lever Guy

how are you getting that wattage reading? if all your rails voltages 3.3v, 5v, and 12v are solid (mulit-meter) i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jodasanchezz

I mesuer it with an adapter at the power plug in the wall.
Im not woried about the 700Wats my Voltages ar fine but i was just wonderiing if 500 watts more are normal.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> I mesuer it with an adapter at the power plug in the wall.
> Im not woried about the 700Wats my Voltages ar fine but i was just wonderiing if 500 watts more are normal.


i got 700w+


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lampje*
> 
> Agreed its realy worth it and if you own a 780 already 2 are better than a titan x for me even without overclocking.
> The investment is cheaper than a card of 1200 dollars.
> Bought my 780 classified hydrocopper for just 360 euro`s as they where the last cards that where there it was very cheap normaly they go here for 700 euro`s.


If possible dont get 3gb gtx. get 6gb gtx....6 gb is enough. tx has 12 but I wouldnt know how to use it fully


----------



## TechPcGamer

hey everone i just got a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 06G-P4-3787-RX and was jw how the 780 6gb is for gaming with gta 5 witcher 3 and so on and how good is it at overclocking and if theres a bios hack or something i can do 2 make the card faster/better and is a bios hack safe thank you


----------



## SgtRotty

Read page 1


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPcGamer*
> 
> hey everone i just got a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 06G-P4-3787-RX and was jw how the 780 6gb is for gaming with gta 5 witcher 3 and so on and how good is it at overclocking and if theres a bios hack or something i can do 2 make the card faster/better and is a bios hack safe thank you


Okey here we go again


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club



First of all: You have to read everything. If you don´t understand, ask us.
Second: If you don´t read this and I notice I will not help you. I don´t want to be rude or unpolite but do your homework first...

have fun


----------



## EvoEryk

980 Ti or get another 780 for 2 way SLI?

edit: for 1440p gaming


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoEryk*
> 
> 980 Ti or get another 780 for 2 way SLI?
> 
> edit: for 1440p gaming


I just went through the same thing and ended up getting a used gtx 780 for 225. I run a 1440p 144hz g sync monitor and for the games I play, battlefield 4, h1z1, insurgency, cs go, metro ll, it handles all of them just fine. BF4 actually runs ultra at 120-155 fps on all maps with aa off. My cards our oc to 1300mhz but even at 1200mhz still gives similar fps. I d say get another 780 if you can get one for under 250 and if you have the case that can handle the temps or our water cooling. Thats what i did the 980ti is very good specially for the price, but I feel its not leaps and bounds better and all depends what games you play as well. I figured buying another 780 will allow me to make it to the next generation and buy the day it comes out and save my money for the time being. But if you dont play on a 1440p 144hz or hpu intense games even getting a 780 might not be too worth it . Just some food for thought both choices our solid


----------



## EvoEryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I just went through the same thing and ended up getting a used gtx 780 for 225. I run a 1440p 144hz g sync monitor and for the games I play, battlefield 4, h1z1, insurgency, cs go, metro ll, it handles all of them just fine. BF4 actually runs ultra at 120-155 fps on all maps with aa off. My cards our oc to 1300mhz but even at 1200mhz still gives similar fps. I d say get another 780 if you can get one for under 250 and if you have the case that can handle the temps or our water cooling. Thats what i did the 980ti is very good specially for the price, but I feel its not leaps and bounds better and all depends what games you play as well. I figured buying another 780 will allow me to make it to the next generation and buy the day it comes out and save my money for the time being. But if you dont play on a 1440p 144hz or hpu intense games even getting a 780 might not be too worth it . Just some food for thought both choices our solid


Did you purchase this card by any chance? I was looking to bid on it but still hadn't made up my mind. I actually just upgraded to a 1440p 60Hz monitor and the 780 is struggling especially in The Witcher 3. I still don't know what to do since my build is mATX and heat output is a concern although I know that getting a second card is the least expensive choice.


----------



## aceman8448

Which bios do you guys recommend for my evga 780 sc acx 3gb? Trying to increase voltage..


----------



## UB313

So I did a 3DMark test with latest 353.06 nvidia drivers with a vs to previous nvidia driver 350.12 and here are the results: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4970891/fs/4934785

There has been a huge increase in performance as you can see. I get random nvidia driver crashes in desktop and still gotta test gaming in GTA V.. however from what I've seen in a few minutes in GTA V is a huge increase of gpus % usage in 2-way-sli 780Tis.. we talking from 70% to a jump to 99% and now I see fps from 70fps to 100FPS plus in performance.

This is great news, I will keep you all updates with what I find with this latest 980Ti dedicated driver.


----------



## TechPcGamer

nvm guys i just ordered 2 980 ti ty tho


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Which bios do you guys recommend for my evga 780 sc acx 3gb? Trying to increase voltage..


If you check out the first page and gpu z you will see what exact bios you should flash for your card. It will give the link and download


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UB313*
> 
> So I did a 3DMark test with latest 353.06 nvidia drivers with a vs to previous nvidia driver 350.12 and here are the results: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4970891/fs/4934785
> 
> There has been a huge increase in performance as you can see. I get random nvidia driver crashes in desktop and still gotta test gaming in GTA V.. however from what I've seen in a few minutes in GTA V is a huge increase of gpus % usage in 2-way-sli 780Tis.. we talking from 70% to a jump to 99% and now I see fps from 70fps to 100FPS plus in performance.
> 
> This is great news, I will keep you all updates with what I find with this latest 980Ti dedicated driver.


Is this the driver that just released last night or the driver before that. I was having tons of issuses with direct x errors with the last few drivers for bf4, and now the new drivers with h1z1 will cause anti surge reboot if my cards our oc but don't do it in any other game. Strange as never had the problem until I updated drivers. Seems just like bf4 updates. One thing is fixed to have another broken.


----------



## SgtRotty

confirmed! afterburner version 4.1.1 has voltage unlocked for voltage controller NCP4206 . no more mods! Up to 1.3v


----------



## douglasfunkler

I have two GTX 780 from MSI and the bios are not UEFI. Therefore i cannot enable fast boot in Windows 8.
Because of that, i've managed to flash my cards with gtx 780 Lightning editions there are UEFI. It's all working ok now.
But now i am interested in these Bios modified there are even faster than the Lightning edition.
Could somebody tell me if the bios posted on this thread are UEFI?
Thanks.

UPDATE:

Well, nobody answered me, but i got my problem resolved.

I got two GTX 780 Twin Frozr and i've updated with GTX 780 Lightning Bios. It works pretty good with the little overclock of the lightning.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> confirmed! afterburner version 4.1.1 has voltage unlocked for voltage controller NCP4206 . no more mods! Up to 1.3v


Nice about time the mod did t always work the best at times


----------



## hypespazm

debating selling my 3gb 780 with the XSPC waterblock but im not sure if i should upgrade to a 980 TI or stick with the 280x I have I gave up on the SLI


----------



## Q5Grafx

Hyper. I know the feeling. I have 3 780s in this machine and running only 1 everythings good but with 3 i get tearing and not the level of performance i was hoping for


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Hyper. I know the feeling. I have 3 780s in this machine and running only 1 everythings good but with 3 i get tearing and not the level of performance i was hoping for


updated drivers are making my card perform worse and worse on games it ran amazingly on.... im not sure whats going on... and i just spent 140 on the water block... this is definitely dissapointing i cant imagine 3.... idk if to wait for DX 12 or just get rid of it. idk i guess just upset


----------



## Q5Grafx

im gonna wait till dx 12 regardless but if i dont see an improvement i think ill sell 2 of the 780s and spend that money refurbishing my ammo supply


----------



## Q5Grafx

oh yeah i forgot. i didnt habe the money for 3 waterblocks 2 rads 8 fans a 2 pumps and a reservoir so i get thermal runaway


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> oh yeah i forgot. i didnt habe the money for 3 waterblocks 2 rads 8 fans a 2 pumps and a reservoir so i get thermal runaway


sent you a PM


----------



## benjamen50

I need help disassembling a GTX 780 Windforce 3X OC Revision 1 chip (I guess the GPU chip revision doesn't matter but anyway it's called A1, not the B1 latest revision).

I also have a question, how much thermal paste should I apply on the GPU chip (core)? I'm planning to use Noctua's NT-H1 thermal paste, not 100% what it's called but It came with my Noctua NH-D14.

A guide to taking off the windforce 3x cooler would be nice.

Thanks in advance and thank you for reading this.

I'm disassembling this because I need to install a backplate that requires removal of the backplate which I got from Coldzero. (Acrylic / plastic backplate)


----------



## Krazee

Anyone looking for a reference evga 780 gtx? I will have one for sale shortly


----------



## benjamen50

Sorry for double post but:

UPDATE: I have taken off the GPU heatsink cooler, I'm planning to be using Noctua NT-H1 for the thermal paste. How much do I put on. I can see that this GPU core is smaller than the Intel IHS, So I say half of the amount I usually put on it? And I think the gigabyte thermal paste they put on is metal, because It looked like soldering metal on the little caps near the gpu core but I could wipe it off like thermal paste... Weird..

Edit: OK I did the rice method, a bit larger than usual, from another guide. Going to test it when I've finished putting it back together. Lol they didn't give me enough bolts. So I was left with one bolt to put the backplate on. I need like three more for it to hold 100%.

Now it seems to boot up fine, idle temperature is 18°C, load temperature is 61°C thanks to the cold weather here. Ugh winter.


----------



## sp3xwest

Ok so earlier i asked about if i would kind of dare to overvoltage by the 1.212V mark that you have with Skyn3t BIOS. Someone said it wouldnt be ideal due to the fact that i maybe wont be able to cool it considering i have Air Cooling on my MSI GTX 780 TwinFrozr Gaming 3GB.

Well yesterday, out of curiosity, i just had to overvoltage above the 1.212V. I was dumb enough to dare myself to go all the way up to 1.287V on EVGA Precision. Thing is.. EVGA Precision showed Voltages of 1.3V at 1.287. But i also had HWMONITOR up and it only showed me voltages of 1.212V and nothing higher. Although, i could run higher core clock ofcourse due to the high increase of voltage. Before the voltage increase i had 1215 MHz Core Clock and this time i could clock it all the way up to 1280 MHz. It ran 3DMark just fine and gave overall a bit nicer performance but the REAL problem was that when i ran Witcher 3, the game started stuttering ALOT. Wherever i went it i just got chopping frames everywhere.

Could that be because of the high voltage or is it simply because of the Skyn3t BIOS? I read another forum where someone else didnt even flash custom bios and could reach 1.25V thanks to precision with much higher clocks.


----------



## Brohem0th

Your power limit is set too low. Set it to 150% and try again.


----------



## Brohem0th

If anyone is having issues with heat while OC'ed, I would highly recommend removing the stock fans and shroud and zip-tying a pair of high pressure 120mm fans to the heatsink of your 780. I don't break 61c while gaming with those installed on my card at 1308Mhz/7.2Ghz/1.212v


----------



## Mactinos

Hi, I'm using reference GTX780 with A1 revision and don't know much about GPU overclocking. So can you suggest me a BIOS which I can flash it and get more perfomance?

Thanks.


----------



## suzuka12345

What Bios do I need for my GTX 780? my stuck bios name is 80.80.21.00.77 Is a MSI Twin Frozr but there is 2 too choice from soo?


----------



## sp3xwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> If anyone is having issues with heat while OC'ed, I would highly recommend removing the stock fans and shroud and zip-tying a pair of high pressure 120mm fans to the heatsink of your 780. I don't break 61c while gaming with those installed on my card at 1308Mhz/7.2Ghz/1.212v


Thats nice. Because of the overvoltage i did temps are now breaking above 65 when before it never did on Witcher 3 at 1215 Mhz 1212mV. And my power limit was sent all the way up 150%-180% if i recall correctly.

And on the real.. I dont even dare to try replacing anything on a GPU as im VERY uneducated on that part. I am scared as hell to do that, honestly. I might think about this in the future. Can you recommend any custom fans i could buy?


----------



## LuckyCharm

I have am MSI reference GTX 780. In GPU-Z it reads as NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780. The BIOS version is 80.10.37.00.05 (P2083-0020). What bios should I flash it to to get overvolting past 1.200 and a the power limit past 106%


----------



## benjamen50

So I have a Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce 3X GHz Edition (In first PCI-E x16 slot) and a GTX 780 Windforce 3X OC (In second PCI-E x8 slot). The 1st GPU is maxing at 79°C while the 2nd GPU is maxing at 72°C. Please note that I have a sound card between the two graphics cards. Are these temperatures normal?


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp3xwest*
> 
> Thats nice. Because of the overvoltage i did temps are now breaking above 65 when before it never did on Witcher 3 at 1215 Mhz 1212mV. And my power limit was sent all the way up 150%-180% if i recall correctly.
> 
> And on the real.. I dont even dare to try replacing anything on a GPU as im VERY uneducated on that part. I am scared as hell to do that, honestly. I might think about this in the future. Can you recommend any custom fans i could buy?


Got the price of two high sp fans just get the corsair gpu cooler kit and a h55 for cheap. My opinon is if you really wanna up voltage and oc yu should watercool it


----------



## Xtremelyevil

I need some help.
My PC keeps shutting down everytime It is under heavy load or while gaming.
I'm running 2 GTX780s with EK Waterblocks.
But I can't get the clock speeds higher then 1220Mhz.
And when I put the voltage up to 1300mV my PC does the same thing and crashes when under load.

Does anyone know what might be the problem?


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> I need some help.
> My PC keeps shutting down everytime It is under heavy load or while gaming.
> I'm running 2 GTX780s with EK Waterblocks.
> But I can't get the clock speeds higher then 1220Mhz.
> And when I put the voltage up to 1300mV my PC does the same thing and crashes when under load.
> 
> Does anyone know what might be the problem?


When you say your PC is shutting down under load or crashing does it simply turn off immediately or are you getting an actual Bluescreen crash and/or error then crash?

If its a sudden turning off of the pc *without* any errors or crashing its your psu overloading.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> When you say your PC is shutting down under load or crashing does it simply turn off immediately or are you getting an actual Bluescreen crash and/or error then crash?
> 
> If its a sudden turning off of the pc *without* any errors or crashing its your psu overloading.


My PSU is a Cooler Master V850. I think this shouldn't be a problem?

EDIT: It's an instant shutdown , no bluescreen.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> My PSU is a Cooler Master V850. I think this shouldn't be a problem?
> 
> EDIT: It's an instant shutdown , no bluescreen.


also try a new sli bridge believe it or not i had a issue similar to that and my sli bridge had gone bad its rare but it can happen. Your psu could be a problem depending how old it is. You lose watts every year as the caps etc get more use and can be accelerated faster by the time the pc is left on and if your hitting close to max wattage. Also if you flashed a custom bios to the cards try flashing stock bios back or boot one card at a time to see which is causing issues. There are lots of different things that may cause that you just will have to trouble shoot each individually.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> also try a new sli bridge believe it or not i had a issue similar to that and my sli bridge had gone bad its rare but it can happen. Your psu could be a problem depending how old it is. You lose watts every year as the caps etc get more use and can be accelerated faster by the time the pc is left on and if your hitting close to max wattage. Also if you flashed a custom bios to the cards try flashing stock bios back or boot one card at a time to see which is causing issues. There are lots of different things that may cause that you just will have to trouble shoot each individually.


I will have to look around for a new SLI bridge.
My PSU is only 1 year old and I already tried flashing stock BIOSes but it didnt change anything.
How can I boot each card individualy, since I can't pull them out of my pc?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> I will have to look around for a new SLI bridge.
> My PSU is only 1 year old and I already tried flashing stock BIOSes but it didnt change anything.
> How can I boot each card individualy, since I can't pull them out of my pc?


I got switchs on mine to turn the lanes off which by the way i recommend a board with the switchs to turn pcie lanes off and on for multi gpu watercooling setups makes it alot easier to troubleshoot. Dint want to give wrong info but i imagine you just just unplug the pcie power plug on the card you want to disable it will still give it a little power from the pcie slot but not enough to run the card and you could do each card like that.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Yeah I couldn't really afford a motherboard with features like that at the time.
I will try it out now, I can already tell you that with SLI Disabled I don't have any issues at all(just like when I had 1 GPU).


----------



## CapitanPelusa

My 4 year old 1000 watt psu couldn't handle 2 780s in sli at stock cpu and gpu clocks and I was getting instant shutdowns under load, I had to upgrade to a beefier psu.

You can test it really easy if you have a 2nd psu around and try to power the secondary 780 (as long as the additional psu you are going to use to power the 2nd 780 has a little over 300 watts on the 12v rail). Remember to turn on the 2nd psu before you turn on your main system power. you can search online on how to manually turn on a standalone psu without it being connected to a motherboard.

With the 2nd psu powering your 2nd video card go ahead and test it under load by doing whatever that is currently making your pc shut down. If it stays on you know that your current psu isn't up to the task, like my old 1000w psu, and needs to be replaced.

I had to do this to find out my culprit was indeed the psu, which I was, like you, not wanting to even consider it being not enough since it was a 1000w psu, but like a previous poster pointed out the psus go down in efficiency over time and also begin to have larger 'ripples' in their voltage output. My sli setup was drawing 840 watts from the wall with the cpu overclocked to 4.4 and it just couldn't keep up.

I went the overkill route to avoid any future issue and got a Lepa GS 1600 which is super solid and im super happy atm.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> My 4 year old 1000 watt psu couldn't handle 2 780s in sli at stock cpu and gpu clocks and I was getting instant shutdowns under load, I had to upgrade to a beefier psu.
> 
> You can test it really easy if you have a 2nd psu around and try to power the secondary 780 (as long as the additional psu you are going to use to power the 2nd 780 has a little over 300 watts on the 12v rail). Remember to turn on the 2nd psu before you turn on your main system power. you can search online on how to manually turn on a standalone psu without it being connected to a motherboard.
> 
> With the 2nd psu powering your 2nd video card go ahead and test it under load by doing whatever that is currently making your pc shut down. If it stays on you know that your current psu isn't up to the task, like my old 1000w psu, and needs to be replaced.
> 
> I had to do this to find out my culprit was indeed the psu, which I was, like you, not wanting to even consider it being not enough since it was a 1000w psu, but like a previous poster pointed out the psus go down in efficiency over time and also begin to have larger 'ripples' in their voltage output. My sli setup was drawing 840 watts from the wall with the cpu overclocked to 4.4 and it just couldn't keep up.
> 
> I went the overkill route to avoid any future issue and got a Lepa GS 1600 which is super solid and im super happy atm.


The only PSU I have laying around has only 275W on he 12V rail, so I'm not sure if that'll be enough.


----------



## CapitanPelusa

If the 780s are overclocked then it wont be enough I think.

Does the problem still happen with them in stock clocks? *If* it does happen with them at stock clocks then it will be enough if u want to test with 780s at stock.


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Actually it might be enough even with OC since I think (anyone correct me if im wrong) 75watts of the power of the cards is drawn from the pci-e slot, it doesn't all come from the pci- 6 and 8 pin connectors, just the bulk of it.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> Actually it might be enough even with OC since I think (anyone correct me if im wrong) 75watts of the power of the cards is drawn from the pci-e slot, it doesn't all come from the pci- 6 and 8 pin connectors, just the bulk of it.


I will try it tommorow, My PC doesn't seem to crash when both GPUS are running at low clock speeds approx. 1100Mhz. @ 1175mV
I also tried overclocking with SLI disabled, and Then I can easily get my 1st GTX780 stable at 1300+-Mhz. @1.3V


----------



## alancsalt

nominal power draw (reference card) 250W.
minimum psu 600W
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications
if that helps...


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> Actually it might be enough even with OC since I think (anyone correct me if im wrong) 75watts of the power of the cards is drawn from the pci-e slot, it doesn't all come from the pci- 6 and 8 pin connectors, just the bulk of it.


The moment I go above 1200Mhz on both cards I have a good chance my PC will crash


----------



## Napoleon85

How far should I expect to be able to push the reference PCBs? I have them running stable now @1306 with 120% PT. Theyre EVGA 780 SC (came with ACX - PN 03G-P4-2784-KR) running under water with the skyn3t bios. Temps aren't an issue so far, only pushing ~37C during 3DMark runs. I could probably move the PT down a bit, but it wasn't stable at 115%.

Edit: should add that I have plenty of power since I upgraded to an EVGA 1200 P2.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

I just messed around in MSI afterburner for a few hours and I do think that my V850 isn't up to the task, I put my Power Limit on both cards down to 85% and all the crashes dissapeared.
The only problem with having the Power limit on 85% is, my 1st GPU "throttles" while my 2nd one doesn't.
Why is that ?
http://goo.gl/NWaiqi


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> I just messed around in MSI afterburner for a few hours and I do think that my V850 isn't up to the task, I put my Power Limit on both cards down to 85% and all the crashes dissapeared.
> The only problem with having the Power limit on 85% is, my 1st GPU "throttles" while my 2nd one doesn't.
> Why is that ?
> http://goo.gl/NWaiqi


Because in sli your first card doing the grunt work with the other cards assisting it. So it using more of that card then your second.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Would I have full overclock freedom with a 1000W PSU?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> Would I have full overclock freedom with a 1000W PSU?


Its been awhile since i had 780s i knew i fried a 1250w seasonic with 3 780s with custom bios during a 3dmark firestrike bench lol. I would say go something like the evga 1300g2 psu or something there made by superflower which is best psu maker atm and they offer 7 year or 10 uear warrantys the evga ones do.
You always want something a little bigger so you stay within effiecency ratings, so you are not stressing the max wattage or amps of the psu, and so if you add something later maybe your not going to have to upgrade the psu too.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

The only problem is, I'm tight on budget since I'm still in college and I have to watch out what I'm spending my money on haha.
I was looking at the V1000 from Cooler Master since it isn't that expensive and I trust CM since they have Seasonic as an OEM for these.
But I might indeed have to look further since you recommend something in the 1200+- range.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> The only problem is, I'm tight on budget since I'm still in college and I have to watch out what I'm spending my money on haha.
> I was looking at the V1000 from Cooler Master since it isn't that expensive and I trust CM since they have Seasonic as an OEM for these.
> But I might indeed have to look further since you recommend something in the 1200+- range.


Its up to you my friend i persinally am done with seasonic i own the 1250xm from them and its a good psu but they lied on there specs for it advertising and saying how it was a single rail psu but its actually a 4 rail psu.

There is things i have learned from different psu and not mentioning names but psu is not something i will skimp on again i have had one die and take over $600 worth of parts with it that were about 2 months old. Now psu i am very particular in since they can cause a alot of damage if it goes wrong.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Its up to you my friend i persinally am done with seasonic i own the 1250xm from them and its a good psu but they lied on there specs for it advertising and saying how it was a single rail psu but its actually a 4 rail psu.


Oh, that sucks indeed.
I will have a look around and I will post back when I have found a PSU which I like, Thank you for the help so far.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

i will be going for the CM V1200 Platinum, it's the only PSU which scores great on reviews and has full black connectors/sleeving.
Yet again, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## jleslie246

Anyone getting BSOD after latest driver update or from Geforce Exp update? Ive run the same overclocks on cpu/gpu for the past 2 years with no issues. After recent driver updates now I get BSOD at random times.

My current drivers are:

gpu 353.06

GeForce Experience Version 2.4.3.31


----------



## Krazee

Try turning GeForce Experience off and see what happens


----------



## bbowseroctacore

try going back to 347.52 - fixed alot of issues ingame for me - particularly freezes and sound issues. although im running tri sli atm.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Its up to you my friend i persinally am done with seasonic i own the 1250xm from them and its a good psu but they lied on there specs for it advertising and saying how it was a single rail psu but its actually a 4 rail psu.
> 
> There is things i have learned from different psu and not mentioning names but psu is not something i will skimp on again i have had one die and take over $600 worth of parts with it that were about 2 months old. Now psu i am very particular in since they can cause a alot of damage if it goes wrong.


Well, I'm back again.
I measured how much power my system was drawing from the wall during the crash and it peaked at 700W and still crashed.
This makes me wonder if there isn't a different issue.

EDIT: My guess would be that my PSU doesn't have enough Amps on it's 12V rail to power these.
The V850 has only 70A on it's 12V rail.


----------



## Krazee

If anyone is interested in a reference evga 780 let me know. I got one for sale but can't post on the for sale section since not enough rep enough though I have been a long time member...


----------



## CapitanPelusa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> EDIT: My guess would be that my PSU doesn't have enough Amps on it's 12V rail to power these.
> The V850 has only 70A on it's 12V rail.


This was exactly my problem with my 1000w psu. Do to its age the 80amps it had on the 12v rail mustve degraded somewhat and just couldn't provide the necessary current to serve both gpus and the cpu. It was by a small margin since my testing was seeing the pc power off at around 820 watts off the wall and when I placed in the new psu I see it that it reaches 840 watts off the wall. so my old psu was failing due to not being able to provide 20 more watts maybe? hehe.

In any case testing with a 2nd psu powering your 2nd gpu will confirm if in fact your psu is inadequate. when are you getting around to testing that? Doesn't really take much time.


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> This was exactly my problem with my 1000w psu. Do to its age the 80amps it had on the 12v rail mustve degraded somewhat and just couldn't provide the necessary current to serve both gpus and the cpu. It was by a small margin since my testing was seeing the pc power off at around 820 watts off the wall and when I placed in the new psu I see it that it reaches 840 watts off the wall. so my old psu was failing due to not being able to provide 20 more watts maybe? hehe.
> 
> In any case testing with a 2nd psu powering your 2nd gpu will confirm if in fact your psu is inadequate. when are you getting around to testing that? Doesn't really take much time.


I will do so in 15-30 minutes, I will first check how much Amps that PSU has on it's 12V rail.
I'll keep you up to date


----------



## Xtremelyevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> This was exactly my problem with my 1000w psu. Do to its age the 80amps it had on the 12v rail mustve degraded somewhat and just couldn't provide the necessary current to serve both gpus and the cpu. It was by a small margin since my testing was seeing the pc power off at around 820 watts off the wall and when I placed in the new psu I see it that it reaches 840 watts off the wall. so my old psu was failing due to not being able to provide 20 more watts maybe? hehe.
> 
> In any case testing with a 2nd psu powering your 2nd gpu will confirm if in fact your psu is inadequate. when are you getting around to testing that? Doesn't really take much time.


I just tried it out by attaching the 8-pin PCI-E connector from my 2nd GPU to my spare PSU.
And everything (Project Cars,Fire Strike and Fire Strike Extreme) ran smoothly without shutdowns.


----------



## REAPER XD

Just flashed my GTX 780 Poseidon with the Skyn3t BIOS, but the voltage runs at 1.037v with the voltage slider put to +100 and power limits bumped up. Don't know what's going on ;-;

EDIT: This also drops my core speed.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Just flashed my GTX 780 Poseidon with the Skyn3t BIOS, but the voltage runs at 1.037v with the voltage slider put to +100 and power limits bumped up. Don't know what's going on ;-;
> 
> EDIT: This also drops my core speed.


Take a screenshot while you're running a benchmark such as the Unigine Heaven / or any game etc. The clock speed / voltage will drop because your computer is currently idling and not requiring much GPU utilization at all.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Take a screenshot while you're running a benchmark such as the Unigine Heaven / or any game etc. The clock speed / voltage will drop because your computer is currently idling and not requiring much GPU utilization at all.


In GPU-Z, I have it set to max values.


----------



## benjamen50

What I meant is, run a graphics intensive program or game and monitor your graphics card's sensors via GPU-Z. Then see if the core clock and CPU voltage is going up. Also what is being displayed under the Graphics card tab in GPU-Z?

For example:
In this picture you'll see that the Core and GPU Voltage is at 1.212V and what I set my core clock to. *You'll only get these kind of values if you're putting some load on your GPU.* (Unless there is some option where you've set it to run at full speed on idle as well).


EDIT: If it's still not working, please post what your GPU BIOS Version is or take a screenshot of this section of GPU-Z:


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> Well, I'm back again.
> I measured how much power my system was drawing from the wall during the crash and it peaked at 700W and still crashed.
> This makes me wonder if there isn't a different issue.
> 
> EDIT: My guess would be that my PSU doesn't have enough Amps on it's 12V rail to power these.
> The V850 has only 70A on it's 12V rail.


u need more..thats all


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> In GPU-Z, I have it set to max values.


... he said s.th different mate...it´s protection of overheat etc....


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Anyone getting BSOD after latest driver update or from Geforce Exp update? Ive run the same overclocks on cpu/gpu for the past 2 years with no issues. After recent driver updates now I get BSOD at random times.
> 
> My current drivers are:
> 
> gpu 353.06
> 
> GeForce Experience Version 2.4.3.31


The new drivers totally suck, I rolled back to 350.12 GTA V launch drivers, no issues anymore.


----------



## alton brown

Hi all! I'm
Sure the answer is here somewhere, going nuts looking for an answer! Did the bolt mod for the asus dcu2 gtx 780 and I unlocked the 1.3v but it fluctuates from 1.18mv-1.28mv.. Can anyone kindly help?


----------



## Brohem0th

What volt mod did you use, does your card have a modded BIOS flashed to it, and what revision is it? If you could post a screenshot of GPU-Z that would be great.

What are you using to overclock it? What are you using to monitor voltages?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> The new drivers totally suck, I rolled back to 350.12 GTA V launch drivers, no issues anymore.


seems to just be GeForce Experience that crashes it. If I close that I have no issues. New drivers actually perform better for me. BFH is running better than ever.


----------



## alton brown

Hi Bro, I used.... Skyn3t Rev 4 and the specific volt mod for the asus dcu2 780 on this site. http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club#



With the soft mod I use Afterburner and GPUZ to monitor everything..
Thanks so much for helping!.


----------



## bern43

Anyone know what thickness thermal pads the stock cooler uses? SLI 980 ti replacing my 780s and I'll likely need to put the stock cooler back on if I can't sell the cards with the water blocks already installed.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Anyone know what thickness thermal pads the stock cooler uses? SLI 980 ti replacing my 780s and I'll likely need to put the stock cooler back on if I can't sell the cards with the water blocks already installed.


I'm in the same boat don't want to risk just putting the heatsink and internal plate on with the old pads. Probably sell it with the waterblock on too.


----------



## steelballrun99

guys what does PT stand for?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> 
> Hi Bro, I used.... Skyn3t Rev 4 and the specific volt mod for the asus dcu2 780 on this site. http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club#
> 
> 
> 
> With the soft mod I use Afterburner and GPUZ to monitor everything..
> Thanks so much for helping!.


Any ideas from anyone. Fluctuating Voltage on AB soft mod for asus DCU2 OC 780?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Just so everyone knows, if you are upgrading to AB 4.1.1, you do not need to do the modification in the console cmd prompt to get 1.3v unlocked. It is unlocked when you choose MSI extended in the drop down box for voltage control in settings. All you have to do is just put the LLC mod if you use it into start up folder and you are good to go.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, if you are upgrading to AB 4.1.1, you do not need to do the modification in the console cmd prompt to get 1.3v unlocked. It is unlocked when you choose MSI extended in the drop down box for voltage control in settings. All you have to do is just put the LLC mod if you use it into start up folder and you are good to go.


Thanks for the info. Where is the LLC mod, THE 1st page?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Where is the LLC mod, THE 1st page?


Also with your issue, is the voltage dropping and fluctuating a bit when the card is under load? Or is it fluctuating no matter what, even while just at desktop? Because either way it is a normal thing. LLC mod will keep the voltage constant while boosting it 0.025v under load.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Also with your issue, is the voltage dropping and fluctuating a bit when the card is under load? Or is it fluctuating no matter what, even while just at desktop? Because either way it is a normal thing. LLC mod will keep the voltage Sorry for the delayed response, thanks constant while boosting it 0.025v under load.


Sorry for the delayed response, thanks for all the help!.. At idle and under load the voltage drops. There is a specific volt mod for the ASUS [email protected] OC 780 on the 1st page of this forum. That's where I got it from. I'm going to try the LLC mod, see how that works out.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Also with your issue, is the voltage dropping and fluctuating a bit when the card is under load? Or is it fluctuating no matter what, even while just at desktop? Because either way it is a normal thing. LLC mod will keep the voltage constant while boosting it 0.025v under load.


This is the volt mod that I used.

How to volt mod ASUS GTX 780 DCUII.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club#

Its not the standard mod on the 1st page of this forum.


----------



## Brohem0th

That voltmod only works for that specific voltage controller. More than likely your card is using the NCP4208 VRM like mine, and even if you did modify the voltage, it wouldn't matter because there's a resistor in the card that limits how much voltage will actually get to the GPU itself.

You have to hotwire the card. There are guides out there.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> This is the volt mod that I used.
> 
> How to volt mod ASUS GTX 780 DCUII.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club#
> 
> Its not the standard mod on the 1st page of this forum.


More than likely your Asus GTX 780 is using the NCP4208 VRM, which to my knowledge isn't currently supported, and even if it were there's a resistor embedded in the PCB of the card that you have to physically remove to get more voltage to the GPU itself. You have to hotwire the card. There is no other way.

I have an Asus DirectCUII GTX 780 OC, the B1 revision, just like you. Literally the exact same revision and PID as yours. You're gonna have to take a soldering iron to the card to increase the voltage.

I spent months, hundreds of hours, researching the issue. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. It can be done but not through software alone.


----------



## Gurkburk

As someone with a Gigabyte reference card, which BIOS do i download?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> We have identical cards, I actually left out the oc in the title ... Well, at least I can sleep now.. Thanks a lot for the info... I'm able to push out 1330mhz maybe a little more even with the vdrop.. Just using the custom bios, I run at 1.21mv at 1267mhz.. Both speeds are not too shabby!
> 
> More than likely your Asus GTX 780 is using the NCP4208 VRM, which to my knowledge isn't currently supported, and even if it were there's a resistor embedded in the PCB of the card that you have to physically remove to get more voltage to the GPU itself. You have to hotwire the card. There is no other way.
> 
> I have an Asus DirectCUII GTX 780 OC, the B1 revision, just like you. Literally the exact same revision and PID as yours. You're gonna have to take a soldering iron to the card to increase the voltage.
> 
> I spent months, hundreds of hours, researching the issue. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. It can be done but not through software alone.


I actually left out the oc in my title, we have identical cards with the same bios rev. I'll search no more! Thanks for your time and info! With the 1.21 mv bios mod, I get 1267mhz clock speed.. With the AB soft volt mod I get 1330mhz with the fluctuating voltage.. Both speeds are not to shabby! I appreciate the answer!


----------



## Brohem0th

Using nothing but GPU tweak I run 1308Mhz at 1.212v. If I drop it down to 1.200v, then I can do 1296Mhz.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Using nothing but GPU tweak I run 1308Mhz at 1.212v. If I drop it down to 1.200v, then I can do 1296Mhz.


I don'tlike GPU tweak because it doesn't have on screen display. What are your VRm temps? Are you air cooled? I'm air cooled, I jerry rigged 2 sp 120 fans to the factory heatsink. It looks wicked crazy ! Lol


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Using nothing but GPU tweak I run 1308Mhz at 1.212v. If I drop it down to 1.200v, then I can do 1296Mhz.


I do that with 1.3V.








________

now I need to correct me...
I DID that with 1.3V.....


----------



## alton brown

I would like to know what the VRM temps are At these speeds that you guys are getting. When I'm at 1330 MHz, my vrm temps are around 75-79c with an ambient temperature of 75°F . I can really never get a straight answer of what the max VRM temp.


----------



## erso44

The first one...it´s gone guys......









She died when I put power target up to 150%. Clock was only at 1254Mhz and I used only 1.225V.
I runned few times ago 1325 Mhz @ 1.3V @ 100TDP but there was not a problem. Only my PSU was to weak and pc turned off.
When I stress tested her Furmark showed me 125% TDP...so what could be the issue?

___________________

Ok here is the deal guys: I´ll be the first one on OCN who´ll bake his GTX 780 in the oven. So give me a few days and I´ll keep you on update


----------



## Gurkburk

Which one of the Biosfiles should i download with a Gigabyte Ref card?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> The first one...it´s gone guys......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She died when I put power target up to 150%. Clock was only at 1254Mhz and I used only 1.225V.
> I runned few times ago 1325 Mhz @ 1.3V @ 100TDP but there was not a problem. Only my PSU was to weak and pc turned off.
> When I stress tested her Furmark showed me 125% TDP...so what could be the issue?
> 
> ___________________
> 
> Ok here is the deal guys: I´ll be the first one on OCN who´ll bake his GTX 780 in the oven. So give me a few days and I´ll keep you on update


What are you using to show your temps?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> What are you using to show your temps?


he? in which way does this matter? sry but I don´t understand your question.

Ehm...I got a watercooled vga and my temps are good.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> he? in which way does this matter? sry but I don´t understand your question.
> 
> Ehm...I got a watercooled vga and my temps are good.


it doesn't, Sorry my bad, working and reading quickly...!


----------



## erso44

dont worry dude








its ok


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtremelyevil*
> 
> I need some help.
> My PC keeps shutting down everytime It is under heavy load or while gaming.
> I'm running 2 GTX780s with EK Waterblocks.
> But I can't get the clock speeds higher then 1220Mhz.
> And when I put the voltage up to 1300mV my PC does the same thing and crashes when under load.
> 
> Does anyone know what might be the problem?


Did you find an answer for this problem? I had the same issue when I ran 3 way sli 570s. After hours of research and kind people helping, it came down to something so simple! I had too many electronics plugged in running on the same Circut that my PC was plugged into! I did a test, I ran an extension cord from my PC to an outlet that I knew had nothing plugged into it and checked on load to see if the PC would crash. It didn't! ( I'm a GC ) I ran a new circuit just for my gaming PC.. Problem fixed...


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, if you are upgrading to AB 4.1.1, you do not need to do the modification in the console cmd prompt to get 1.3v unlocked. It is unlocked when you choose MSI extended in the drop down box for voltage control in settings. All you have to do is just put the LLC mod if you use it into start up folder and you are good to go.


unfortunately this is wrong information! You still need to mod ( maybe, I would assume the mod isn't needed if a MSI card is being used) Thanks for the heads up though. Appreciate all input!


----------



## CapitanPelusa

.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> 
> I don'tlike GPU tweak because it doesn't have on screen display. What are your VRm temps? Are you air cooled? I'm air cooled, I jerry rigged 2 sp 120 fans to the factory heatsink. It looks wicked crazy ! Lol


LOL! I have a 120mm SP fan jury-rigged to my card too! I got it for 75$ since one of the stock fans was missing a blade. My core temp literally never goes over 67c. VRM temp stays around ~75c. Max "safe" VRM temp is 95c, and you can run them at that temperature for a long, long time, but it'll eventually kill them. I like GPU tweak since it has a built-in frame limiter that has come in handy for me in a couple of different titles.

I'll be doing the VGA Hotwire mod to my GTX 780 here pretty soon, within the next month or so. I'll make sure to report back with some updated clockspeeds! I'll probably end up putting a waterblock on it for that though, I'd also like to play around with my VRAM voltages and see what kind of an improvement I can get. Stuck at 7.2Ghz currently, if I could get it to 7.5-7.8Ghz I would be happy. 8Ghz is the dream, but who knows if that will even happen.

Honestly if I can get it to 1400Mhz at ~1.3v I'll be happy. That'd be another 10% increase in clockspeed, and if I could get it to 7.5Ghz VRAM clockspeed that'd be another 10% increase in speed on that as well. 40% increase in core clock and 30% increase in VRAM clock, I'd be happy with that, although I don't think I can do that on air.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I do that with 1.3V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________
> 
> now I need to correct me...
> I DID that with 1.3V.....


I've done 1358Mhz in 3DMark11 runs, but it's never stable in game. 1320Mhz is stable in some titles but not all. 1308Mhz is rock-solid across all titles for me though.


----------



## benjamen50

Oh man awesome overclocks for GTX 780's on air @ 1.212v.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> unfortunately this is wrong information! You still need to mod ( maybe, I would assume the mod isn't needed if a MSI card is being used) Thanks for the heads up though. Appreciate all input!


I should have specified, but if your GPU has the NCP4206 voltage controller (All Reference GTX780s have this one) then you do not need to do the mod. Just enable the Extended MSI voltage control in MSI afterburner. Hell the change log for the new 4.1.1 even says so. I also can confirm seeing how I have a reference 780.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I should have specified, but if your GPU has the NCP4206 voltage controller (All Reference GTX780s have this one) then you do not need to do the mod. Just enable the Extended MSI voltage control in MSI afterburner. Hell the change log for the new 4.1.1 even says so. I also can confirm seeing how I have a reference 780.


Totally believe you my friend! That's good to know for all the reference users.. Unfortunately I have an Asus DCU2 OC 780... Doesn't work for me, ?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> LOL! I have a 120mm SP fan jury-rigged to my card too! I got it for 75$ since one of the stock fans was missing a blade. My core temp literally never goes over 67c. VRM temp stays around ~75c. Max "safe" VRM temp is 95c, and you can run them at that temperature for a long, long time, but it'll eventually kill them. I like GPU tweak since it has a built-in frame limiter that has come in handy for me in a couple of different titles.
> 
> I'll be doing the VGA Hotwire mod to my GTX 780 here pretty soon, within the next month or so. I'll make sure to report back with some updated clockspeeds! I'll probably end up putting a waterblock on it for that though, I'd also like to play around with my VRAM voltages and see what kind of an improvement I can get. Stuck at 7.2Ghz currently, if I could get it to 7.5-7.8Ghz I would be happy. 8Ghz is the dream, but who knows if that will even happen.
> 
> Honestly if I can get it to 1400Mhz at ~1.3v I'll be happy. That'd be another 10% increase in clockspeed, and if I could get it to 7.5Ghz VRAM clockspeed that'd be another 10% increase in speed on that as well. 40% increase in core clock and 30% increase in VRAM clock, I'd be happy with that, although I don't think I can do that on air.


Your getting 7.2 on your memory? I can only get a +270/6200 or so on mine before it crashes. I'm defiantly curious about the Hotwire results.


----------



## erso44

1400 at 1.3V? Do you dream bro?









are you benchmarking or why do you want to reach high clocks?


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> 1400 at 1.3V? Do you dream bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you benchmarking or why do you want to reach high clocks?


I had the Asus DirectCUII GTX 770 that did 1404Mhz core clock at 1.26v Vcore. 780 is basically just a larger version of that GPU and a smaller Titan/780ti, and it's already doing 1308Mhz stable at 1.212v soooo a man can dream









I'd like to get a bit more performance out of it for gaming, trying to hold off on upgrading GPU's until Pascal drops next year although I'll probably cave and get a 980ti anyway. 1404Mhz/7.2Ghz on a 780 paired with a 5Ghz 4690k should last me a good long while.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I had the Asus DirectCUII GTX 770 that did 1404Mhz core clock at 1.26v Vcore. 780 is basically just a larger version of that GPU and a smaller Titan/780ti, and it's already doing 1308Mhz stable at 1.212v soooo a man can dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a bit more performance out of it for gaming, trying to hold off on upgrading GPU's until Pascal drops next year although I'll probably cave and get a 980ti anyway. 1404Mhz/7.2Ghz on a 780 paired with a 5Ghz 4690k should last me a good long while.


1404 != "good long while"









and this is not a 770, its a 780....are you really comparing a 770 voltrange to a 780????

show me some pictures of your voltage on your 780


----------



## Gurkburk

Not just pictures of the voltages. I'd like to see the card doing his dreamclocks in a heaven benchmark.


----------



## Tonza

What kind of real world power usage GTX 780 SLI will consume at gaming? Im about to buy 2nd GTX 780 DCII card and i want to test out SLI with my spare HX650W, not planning to overvolt the cards. Im pretty sure this will work just fine, since HX is a quality unit, not some chinese bomb psu







.

Full system:

2700K @ 4,7Ghz (1.35V)
Maximus IV Extreme
4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz DDR3
1x Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
2x MX100 512GB SSD Raid 0
Corsair HX650W


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> What kind of real world power usage GTX 780 SLI will consume at gaming? Im about to buy 2nd GTX 780 DCII card and i want to test out SLI with my spare HX650W, not planning to overvolt the cards. Im pretty sure this will work just fine, since HX is a quality unit, not some chinese bomb psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Full system:
> 
> 2700K @ 4,7Ghz (1.35V)
> Maximus IV Extreme
> 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz DDR3
> 1x Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> 2x MX100 512GB SSD Raid 0
> Corsair HX650W


forget your 650W. Even with 700W I undervolt both to 954Mhz @ 1V!!!!

You need good 1000W!

Some people will say 750-850W but that depends on your system how much hardware you´re using right now...but 1000W is safe!

ANOTHER QUESTION:

how can I join on the first page to the list.
I got 1400Mhz @ 1,3V

Yo Skyn3t =?


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> 1404 != "good long while"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is not a 770, its a 780....are you really comparing a 770 voltrange to a 780????
> 
> show me some pictures of your voltage on your 780


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> Not just pictures of the voltages. I'd like to see the card doing his dreamclocks in a heaven benchmark.


3dMark11 Firestrike Benchmark.


----------



## Brohem0th

I could've probably eeked out another 100-200 points on the total score if I had raised the Uncore multi on my 4690k from 35 to ~40, but since I've verified it stable at 4.9Ghz/1.4v with a 12-loop run of Handbrake, I think I'll be fine.

Like I've said earlier and elsewhere, 1308/7200 at 1.212v is stable across all games and applications on my system. I CAN run it higher in 3dMark (I've done it at 1332/7200 before) but it's not stable in all of my games so it's not my OC.

But please, do tell me more about how another 10% increase in voltage to 1.312v wouldn't get me close to or at 1404Mhz, and how the GK104 GTX 770 is completely and totally different than the GK110 GTX 780 even though the GK110 is literally just a larger version of the GK104, and my prior experience OC'ing a GTX 770 to 1404Mhz/7.8Ghz at 1.26v doesn't count for anything at all, and that I'm a fool. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## Tonza

Am i missing something here, but how GTX 780 SLI needs 1000W psu to be safe? Lets do some calculations here, lets say that all is on stock settings and we combine all parts TDP.

CPU: 90W
GPU1: 250W
GPU2: 250W
mobo + SSD´s: like 50W max

We are now sitting at 640W at the very maximum what the system can draw from wall, and to get this kind of numbers you need to punish your system with furmark + Linx AVX. Im pretty sure the HX650 can run GTX 780 SLI with my 2700K @ 4,7Ghz without any problems in normal gaming, im not planning to play Furmark + LinX AVX. Im getting Seasonic 660W P-660 next weekend, and yes i know its not a 1000 watts unit but im sure it can run the system overclocked just fine (still not planning overvolting the cards, since my card does on stock volts 1200 core and the one im buying).


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Am i missing something here, but how GTX 780 SLI needs 1000W psu to be safe? Lets do some calculations here, lets say that all is on stock settings and we combine all parts TDP.
> 
> CPU: 90W
> GPU1: 250W
> GPU2: 250W
> mobo + SSD´s: like 50W max
> 
> We are now sitting at 640W at the very maximum what the system can draw from wall, and to get this kind of numbers you need to punish your system with furmark + Linx AVX. Im pretty sure the HX650 can run GTX 780 SLI with my 2700K @ 4,7Ghz without any problems in normal gaming, im not planning to play Furmark + LinX AVX. Im getting Seasonic 660W P-660 next weekend, and yes i know its not a 1000 watts unit but im sure it can run the system overclocked just fine (still not planning overvolting the cards, since my card does on stock volts 1200 core and the one im buying).


If you overclock those 780's that means you'll have to raise the voltage and power limit. 150% power limit on a 250w TDP card is 375w. So that's 750w in GPU alone. That CPU can easily hit 125w OC'ed; at 1.44v/5Ghz my 4690k hovers in the 135-145w range. So that's 900w, ~150w+750w. Mobo and SSD's and Case fans is another 50-100w. So that's 1000w. And you want to have at least 100w of headroom since your PSU is going to degrade over time.

People saying 1000w PSU for OC'ed SLI'd 780's aren't fools. More than likely they've learned that's what it needs the hard way. I have a Seasonic M12II 620w PSU for a single GTX 780 system, and I have about 50w of headroom when I'm running it at full bore. 1000w-1200w is necessary for SLI'd OC'ed 780's and an OC'ed quad-core CPU.


----------



## jleslie246

Yeah im not sure how you figure CPU @ 90W. Stock is 95W then you are OC'ing it to 4.7GHz. Id say close to 150W-200W for the cpu.


----------



## Gurkburk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> 3dMark11 Firestrike Benchmark.


Where does it say 1400mhz here? Its clearly saying 1300.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Yeah im not sure how you figure CPU @ 90W. Stock is 95W then you are OC'ing it to 4.7GHz. Id say close to 150W-200W for the cpu.


I didn't do any calcations but can tell you first hand I would sometimes crash with 5790k oc 1.3v 4.8ghz and both 780s 1280mhz oc at 1.28v eith my old seasonic 850w psu. Now with my cm v1000 I don't. That's all the proof I need lol. Now the 850w psu handled my cpu oc with the Gpus stock clock (1019) at 1.21 but couldn't take it much higher. One gpu no problem two just could t get an oc without random crashes from time to time


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurkburk*
> 
> Where does it say 1400mhz here? Its clearly saying 1300.


Reread the post where I said I hoped to hit 1404Mhz at ~1.3v. Not that I had done it, that I hoped to do it in the future.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Reread the post where I said I hoped to hit 1404Mhz at ~1.3v. Not that I had done it, that I hoped to do it in the future.


I'm stable at that speed as well, but my memory speed doesn't even come close to that.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> But please, do tell me more about how another 10% increase in voltage to to 1.312v *wouldn't* get me close to or at 1404Mhz


he???








and what is this benchmark you´re posting at 1.21V what are you going to tell us? HEY PLS do 1400 at 1.3. Never saw a GTX780 at 1,3 doing 1400. And a Titan or 780 at 1,21V doing 1308 is a complete different story. So you think now you can push to 1400 with 1.3?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> and how the GK104 GTX 770 is completely and totally different than the GK110 GTX 780


for example you got 32 logicontroler on gk104 and on the other 192? Nvidia must be stupid to build the same gpu, right?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> and that I'm a fool. It's quite entertaining


I NEVER SAID THAT! I RESPECT YOU









and one thing: When I look at your benchmark picture I can see you got aircooling? I would recommend not to go to 1,3









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I didn't do any calcations but can tell you first hand I would sometimes crash with 5790k oc 1.3v 4.8ghz and both 780s 1280mhz oc at 1.28v eith my old seasonic 850w psu. Now with my cm v1000 I don't. That's all the proof I need lol. Now the 850w psu handled my cpu oc with the Gpus stock clock (1019) at 1.21 but couldn't take it much higher. One gpu no problem two just could t get an oc without random crashes from time to time


those peaks xD
Before one of mine gtx died I search for 1300 Psu´s so I guess you really need that much power for two...why don`t people believe? I mean the power consumption depends on high voltage and you can imagine an exponential function....


----------



## optimus002

Hey everyone, first post.

I'm a complete noob when it comes to this bios hacking and overvolting stuff, it can be really overwhelming, especially with the risk of bricking my cards







Anyways, I tried to find my bios in that list, but not seeing it, so not sure if I can proceed or not...Mine's a gtx 780 wf3 oc and it says 80.10.3A.00.2C. Also, you think that my 1000W seasonic platinum would be up to the job if I were to successfully hack the bios? I have a moderately overclocked [email protected] using 1.18V. Nothing else special.

Oh yeah, I'll be on air, so how would the wf3 cooler hold up on hacked bios.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Hey everyone, first post.
> 
> I'm a complete noob when it comes to this bios hacking and overvolting stuff, it can be really overwhelming, especially with the risk of bricking my cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I tried to find my bios in that list, but not seeing it, so not sure if I can proceed or not...Mine's a gtx 780 wf3 oc and it says 80.10.3A.00.2C. Also, you think that my 1000W seasonic platinum would be up to the job if I were to successfully hack the bios? I have a moderately overclocked [email protected] using 1.18V. Nothing else special.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll be on air, so how would the wf3 cooler hold up on hacked bios.


Watch this 1st before you do anything






And this!


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Watch this 1st before you do anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this!


Thanks! It's a lot simpler than I presumed lol. I'll give it a try tomorrow when I get time and post good/ bad news.


----------



## optimus002

Ok, I flashed the card using this command "nvflash -I[0] -6 GK110.rom. Success on first card; however, the second card when I go to flash it it says it already has the same bios as the one that was successful...When I look in gpu-z I notice it has the original bios and it still has boost speeds...so, what am I doing wrong? I used this command for second card "nvflash -I[1] -6 GK110.rom.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## optimus002

Nvm, was just missing a dash


----------



## optimus002

So, the bios description on pg 1 says 20% idle and 100% at load, is the bios supposed to do this automatically, or is this just a recommended setting that you have to do manually each time during usage?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> So, the bios description on pg 1 says 20% idle and 100% at load, is the bios supposed to do this automatically, or is this just a recommended setting that you have to do manually each time during usage?


I'm not the best at this, but I'll see if I can help! Gotta work, il try to check in...

What bios version did you install?


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I'm not the best at this, but I'll see if I can help! Gotta work, il try to check in...
> 
> What bios version did you install?


80.10.3A.00.32

It was Gigabyte wf3 rev 3A.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> 80.10.3A.00.32
> 
> I believe that for the fan setting when auto is on in AB or EPx.. I actually don't use either for the fans, I jerry rigged 2 sp 120s on my heardink, check further up on this page for my pics! Lol.. So were you successful with flashing the bios?
> 
> It was Gigabyte wf3 rev 3A.


----------



## optimus002

Ye, was successful.

I have tried both auto and user defined in afterburner 4.1.0, the fans don't auto adjust, I have to set it to a percentage manually, it's not a big hassle, but knowing myself atm, I will probably forget to increase/decrease the fans...

So, I haven't pushed it too hard, but I'm currently sitting at +37mv PT 120% +239/411MHz. Seems to be pretty stable in 2hrs of playing Witcher 3









3dmark: 3dmark extreme score


----------



## DirektEffekt

To anyone wanting 1.3v, you should try Afterburner 4.1.1... It includes the ability to go to 1.3v by default, it's quite nice.

I myself just got both my GTX 780s to 1300MHz and got these scores, with 5.1GHz on my CPU:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7535774?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7535743?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7535827?

I think there might be a bit more in it if I can get a little more on the CPU, tweak the GPUs up and maybe push system RAM to 2400MHz, but I feel like it went pretty well!









Also, to anyone who is interested, I saw a peak draw of 950W at the wall while running those benchmarks.


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> To anyone wanting 1.3v, you should try Afterburner 4.1.1... It includes the ability to go to 1.3v by default, it's quite nice.
> 
> I myself just got both my GTX 780s to 1300MHz and got these scores, with 5.1GHz on my CPU:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7535774?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7535743?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7535827?
> 
> I think there might be a bit more in it if I can get a little more on the CPU, tweak the GPUs up and maybe push system RAM to 2400MHz, but I feel like it went pretty well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to anyone who is interested, I saw a peak draw of 950W at the wall while running those benchmarks.


Nice scores. What's your PT set at? Another question, which has bigger affect on TDP, increasing mV or the PT?

I thought I had my clocks stable, but when I reverted back to 353.06 (prev was 353.30), I have been getting display stopped responding messages...


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Nice scores. What's your PT set at? Another question, which has bigger affect on TDP, increasing mV or the PT?
> 
> I thought I had my clocks stable, but when I reverted back to 353.06 (prev was 353.30), I have been getting display stopped responding messages...


If you're getting display stopped responding messages turn up the PT. I'm using the Skyn3t BIOS and I have the PT turned up to 150% for benching. I find that if I set it lower I get crashes.

It seems to me, as well, that in some drivers it crashes more easily with a lower PT. I'll go do some tests for you now though, and test what kind of effect the PT has.

EDIT: OK, so I have done some quick tests, based on my daily clocks, which are 1200MHz each, one at 1.15v and the other at 1.212. Normally I run with a PT of 125%, because a lower PT causes crashes. When increasing the PT I see no change in power draw.

In my opinion, I think that if changing the PT changes your power draw, your PT is too low. When the PT is actually being called into effect it means that you'll likely lose some instability. You might not notice it, but it could crash once every few days or, like in my case, it could crash relatively consistently.

One thing to consider with the PT, though, is that turning it up could cause PSUs to shut down if your PSU is lower rated. When I had an ITX PC with one 780, I had a 550w PSU. If I turned up the PT momentary power spikes would cause it to shut down. With the AX1200 I am running now, I really don't have any reason to be concerned with that, but it's something to keep in mind if instead of lockups or CTDs you start to get immediate shutdowns.


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> If you're getting display stopped responding messages turn up the PT. I'm using the Skyn3t BIOS and I have the PT turned up to 150% for benching. I find that if I set it lower I get crashes.
> 
> It seems to me, as well, that in some drivers it crashes more easily with a lower PT. I'll go do some tests for you now though, and test what kind of effect the PT has.
> 
> EDIT: OK, so I have done some quick tests, based on my daily clocks, which are 1200MHz each, one at 1.15v and the other at 1.212. Normally I run with a PT of 125%, because a lower PT causes crashes. When increasing the PT I see no change in power draw.
> 
> In my opinion, I think that if changing the PT changes your power draw, your PT is too low. When the PT is actually being called into effect it means that you'll likely lose some instability. You might not notice it, but it could crash once every few days or, like in my case, it could crash relatively consistently.
> 
> One thing to consider with the PT, though, is that turning it up could cause PSUs to shut down if your PSU is lower rated. When I had an ITX PC with one 780, I had a 550w PSU. If I turned up the PT momentary power spikes would cause it to shut down. With the AX1200 I am running now, I really don't have any reason to be concerned with that, but it's something to keep in mind if instead of lockups or CTDs you start to get immediate shutdowns.


Thanks for the info, my psu is Seasonic Platinum 1000W. Before when I was on 353.30, could play witcher 3 for few hrs with no crashing at 1.182mv, +239/411 PT 120%. Passed 3dmark too. Now, that I went back a driver version, it crashes after 10-20 mins







I tried increasing PT to 130% and upping voltage to 1.2, but it seems to be unstable. Gonna play around with it a bit more, but what do you reckon I should increase first.


----------



## optimus002

oops double post


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Thanks for the info, my psu is Seasonic Platinum 1000W. Before when I was on 353.30, could play witcher 3 for few hrs with no crashing at 1.182mv, +239/411 PT 120%. Passed 3dmark too. Now, that I went back a driver version, it crashes after 10-20 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried increasing PT to 130% and upping voltage to 1.2, but it seems to be unstable. Gonna play around with it a bit more, but what do you reckon I should increase first.


That seems very odd. I doubt it would be an OC instability. Maybe it's driver issues from the rollback? Might be worth a full driver cleanout and reinstall.

Why did you roll back in the first place?


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> That seems very odd. I doubt it would be an OC instability. Maybe it's driver issues from the rollback? Might be worth a full driver cleanout and reinstall.
> 
> Why did you roll back in the first place?


I used DDU when I reinstalled. When I had 353.30, I found to be worse performance in some games, mainly arkham knight, there's like a 5fps avg diff between that and the driver I rolled back to, 353.06 which performs better. Do you reckon it could be just the driver that's causing this issue? Maybe I should try the latest drivers 353.38....


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> I used DDU when I reinstalled. When I had 353.30, I found to be worse performance in some games, mainly arkham knight, there's like a 5fps avg diff between that and the driver I rolled back to, 353.06 which performs better. Do you reckon it could be just the driver that's causing this issue? Maybe I should try the latest drivers 353.38....


I'd try the latest drivers before anything else. I doubt that much could have happened to the actual stability inbetween, Especially not if bumping volts and PT doesn't help.


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I'd try the latest drivers before anything else. I doubt that much could have happened to the actual stability inbetween, Especially not if bumping volts and PT doesn't help.


It's so weird, I started with 1.2V and 125% PT and it seemed to be running pretty well. Then I tried to drop one setting at a time, first I dropped PT down back to 120%, then V back to 1.187 and it has been running fine for over an hour...I have no ******* clue what's going on anymore now lol. Might try another game.


----------



## Asus11

any 780 SLI owners getting random shutdown while in game?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> any 780 SLI owners getting random shutdown while in game?


Nope. Are you running overclocked with overvoltage on the 780's? I only had shut down issue on a 700W power supply lol.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Nope. Are you running overclocked with overvoltage on the 780's? I only had shut down issue on a 700W power supply lol.


maybe my issue is running a titan z ( which is 2 x titan blacks) on a 660w PSU?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> maybe my issue is running a titan z ( which is 2 x titan blacks) on a 660w PSU?


A quick Google says that this card can potentially pull 500W.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> maybe my issue is running a titan z ( which is 2 x titan blacks) on a 660w PSU?


You definitely need a bigger PSU. I wouldn't be running that on less than an 950W personally. At stock speeds 750W will probably do you, but I certainly wouldn't run below!

These cards seem to spike on the current occasionally as well, which can cause shut downs on PSUs that should, in theory, be perfectly OK otherwise.


----------



## NvNw

Buy a bigger PSU, you can kill the VGA by running it it less power that it needs. Buy a psu that is 1.25 to 1.5 time the watts that the full pc needs so you have space for overclokcking and adding stuff. For my 2 780 on sli i have a 1250w PSU and i have never a problem of sudden shutdown of the pc.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Buy a bigger PSU, *you can kill the VGA by running it it less power* that it needs. Buy a psu that is 1.25 to 1.5 time the watts that the full pc needs so you have space for overclokcking and adding stuff. For my 2 780 on sli i have a 1250w PSU and i have never a problem of sudden shutdown of the pc.


really?


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> really?


Yup, if you overload the psu you are you have the risk of damage it and a PSU damaged can throw different voltage that the specs and possible burn something or everything. The PSU it's usually something overlook as something that can be cheap but a cheap PSU will probably cost you more that the cost of it...

I have saw cases (most here on my country that the hardware is expensive and we get cheapo psu mostly) that motherboard and vga got burned for using them with a generic and low wattage PSU.

So, don't risk your PC for saving a few bucks, buy a nice PSU that will last you a long time including new builds.


----------



## Tonza

Im going to put stop now for this PSU topic, first of all i asked while ago that can i run GTX 780 SLI on stock settings (DCII OC models) and a 2700K @ 4,8Ghz on 650W quality unit, everyone basically said solid NO (1000-1200W recommendations mostly). Well i have now back my Seasonic 660W platinum and i decided to run this setup since i pretty much knew it cannot draw insane numbers, and yes i was right, highest what i have seen from wall is 630W in the last 3Dmark Firestrike combined test which tortures everything at the same time (pretty much worst case scenario and still the PSU is not on its limits). Tried some games, Witcher 3 and Far Cry 4, both consumes around 500W from wall at maximum possible settings (i have limited fps to 60 in all games, since no point on 60hz monitor). Tried also overclocked (stock power limit, stock voltage, both cards @ 1175 core) and boom, around 30-40W increased wattage usage. I can safely say that quality 650W unit is for sure enough for a 2700K and GTX 780 SLI setups even with overclocks, ofcourse if you want to run your cards at 1.3V (while gaining like only +100 more on the core) then you are going to see insane numbers, but to me that is not worth it.


----------



## Deders

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Im going to put stop now for this PSU topic, first of all i asked while ago that can i run GTX 780 SLI on stock settings (DCII OC models) and a 2700K @ 4,8Ghz on 650W quality unit, everyone basically said solid NO (1000-1200W recommendations mostly). Well i have now back my Seasonic 660W platinum and i decided to run this setup since i pretty much knew it cannot draw insane numbers, and yes i was right, highest what i have seen from wall is 630W in the last 3Dmark Firestrike combined test which tortures everything at the same time (pretty much worst case scenario and still the PSU is not on its limits). Tried some games, Witcher 3 and Far Cry 4, both consumes around 500W from wall at maximum possible settings (i have limited fps to 60 in all games, since no point on 60hz monitor). Tried also overclocked (stock power limit, stock voltage, both cards @ 1175 core) and boom, around 30-40W increased wattage usage. I can safely say that quality 650W unit is for sure enough for a 2700K and GTX 780 SLI setups even with overclocks, ofcourse if you want to run your cards at 1.3V (while gaining like only +100 more on the core) then you are going to see insane numbers, but to me that is not worth it.


I ran my OC'd 780 and i5-750 pretty close to my old Be-Quiet 500W e9 PSU's limit and it was fine for ages but I would still be wary that running it this close would wear the PSU's components down quicker so it's not really ideal.


----------



## crazysoccerman

i'm pretty sure i'm going to sli my 780. i simply can't get over losing the ability to disable llc and set whatever voltage i damn well please. i would hate going back to a card where the voltage constantly fluctuates -- it makes oc'ing much more difficult.

i run mine at 1254 mhz @ 1.263v (after llc disabled). the core gets near 70c even with the fan at 100%. i've been running this card hard for nearly two years with zero problems. the increased risk of failure has so far paid off for me









btw, does anyone know where i can measure vcore on the card using a multimeter?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Yup, if you overload the psu you are you have the risk of damage it and a PSU damaged can throw different voltage that the specs and possible burn something or everything. The PSU it's usually something overlook as something that can be cheap but a cheap PSU will probably cost you more that the cost of it...
> 
> I have saw cases (most here on my country that the hardware is expensive and we get cheapo psu mostly) that motherboard and vga got burned for using them with a generic and low wattage PSU.
> 
> So, don't risk your PC for saving a few bucks, buy a nice PSU that will last you a long time including new builds.


While that is true for CHEAP PSUs, any decent PSU will be designed to run perfectly well at it's entire rated current indefinitely. I only have an AX1200 in this PC because I dug it up from an old build, otherwise I'd probably be running a 850W or 950W, including my overclocks.

I think there needs to be a distinction between a cheap PSU and a low-wattage PSU, because there is a HUGE difference. You are correct if you are talking about a poor quality PSU, but not a low rated PSU. There are some very high quality 550 - 650w units out there. I would run my PSU at 1200W every day and not worry about it. In fact, in an older, 3x crossfire build I pretty much did just that and I was not and am not concerned. Corsair feels safe with a 7 year warranty for a reason.









I'd always oversize a little to allow for some overclocking and avoid nuisance trips, although that's only so much of an issue on smaller PSUs where the threshold between max power and trip is smaller.

EDIT: While I know you can run SLI 780s with much lower power than 850W, I think that's a good level for overclocking, since I've seen loads on this PSU that would equate to 850W on the DC side with overclocks.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Question for you guys that are running reference cards on EK blocks. I just bought a waterblock used but he didn't have any thermal pads with the block what are you guys using or where can I find replacement pads? Thanks!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Question for you guys that are running reference cards on EK blocks. I just bought a waterblock used but he didn't have any thermal pads with the block what are you guys using or where can I find replacement pads? Thanks!


It depends where you are. EK sells replacement thermal pads. There are also plenty of other companies that sell thermal pads. If you're in the US I imagine somewhere like newegg would sell them. I know online computer stores here in Australia sell thermal pads.

Also, some are supposed to be better than others, but I am not sure on the exact numbers. I am just using the standard EK ones.

EDIT: You should check the manual before buying any pads, though, to see what thickness it requires. I believe it needs 0.5mm.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Thanks yes I found some on performance pcs its the replacement ek ones. I was tring not to have my pc down for another week...yes I did look at the thickness its .5mm their webstore has the factory replacements.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> he???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what is this benchmark you´re posting at 1.21V what are you going to tell us? HEY PLS do 1400 at 1.3. Never saw a GTX780 at 1,3 doing 1400. And a Titan or 780 at 1,21V doing 1308 is a complete different story. So you think now you can push to 1400 with 1.3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for example you got 32 logicontroler on gk104 and on the other 192? Nvidia must be stupid to build the same gpu, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER SAID THAT! I RESPECT YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one thing: When I look at your benchmark picture I can see you got aircooling? I would recommend not to go to 1,3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those peaks xD
> Before one of mine gtx died I search for 1300 Psu´s so I guess you really need that much power for two...why don`t people believe? I mean the power consumption depends on high voltage and you can imagine an exponential function....


The benchmark was 3DMark11 Firestrike. I topped out at 63c. That's plenty of headroom, and I've replaced the stock fans on my 780 with 120mm heatsink fans, controlled via fan-header. This is also with a 28c ambient temperature in my room, when it's generally benchmarked for in an office that's kept at 22c. Winter is coming and the same lack of insulation in this old house that makes it a PITA during the summer running OC's will ensure that I can run my computer stupid hard and stay well within thermal limits.

If all goes well I will have my 780 hardware modded and I'll be able to see if it can hit 1400 at 1.3v on air and not blow it up. I'm more interested in seeing if I can really get some more speed out of the VRAM by tweaking the voltage for that.


----------



## optimus002

So, I have an intake fan (slightly modified to fit) on side of the case, but it seems that it doesn't help much with the top card reaching 86 and bottom at 70ish. I have gpu fan at 81%, but don't want any higher as it gets way too loud. Would switching to an exhaust fan on the side make a difference? I don't have a spare so haven't tried it yet, and the current side fan can only be used as intake due to the CPU cooler blocking the fan if I flip it around...

Oh yes, fan config is: 3 intake front, 2 exhaust back, 1 exhaust top. Antec 1200 case


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> So, I have an intake fan (slightly modified to fit) on side of the case, but it seems that it doesn't help much with the top card reaching 86 and bottom at 70ish. I have gpu fan at 81%, but don't want any higher as it gets way too loud. Would switching to an exhaust fan on the side make a difference? I don't have a spare so haven't tried it yet, and the current side fan can only be used as intake due to the CPU cooler blocking the fan if I flip it around...
> 
> Oh yes, fan config is: 3 intake front, 2 exhaust back, 1 exhaust top. Antec 1200 case


I'm not sure. All you can do is try! Generally though, those style of coolers do worse in SLI than the reference style blowers, unfortunately. It's just that the top card blows hot air out and towards it's back which gets sucked in by the obstructed card, making it worse.

Best bet is a powerful fan blowing air directly over the cards.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> So, I have an intake fan (slightly modified to fit) on side of the case, but it seems that it doesn't help much with the top card reaching 86 and bottom at 70ish. I have gpu fan at 81%, but don't want any higher as it gets way too loud. Would switching to an exhaust fan on the side make a difference? I don't have a spare so haven't tried it yet, and the current side fan can only be used as intake due to the CPU cooler blocking the fan if I flip it around...
> 
> Oh yes, fan config is: 3 intake front, 2 exhaust back, 1 exhaust top. Antec 1200 case


If you can get a fan pushing air between the cards that would help quite a bit.

Also if your motherboard allows moving a GPU to another slot for more space between cards.


----------



## alton brown

Hi guys, can any of you give me some advice? I have the asus dcu2 oc 780 with the skyn3t bios.. My max powertarget is 150.. Is there another bios that allows the power target to get set to 200?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hi guys, can any of you give me some advice? I have the asus dcu2 oc 780 with the skyn3t bios.. My max powertarget is 150.. Is there another bios that allows the power target to get set to 200?


Powertarget of 150 (500W) in Skyn3t's BIOS is like 200 in the stock bios. Besides, unless you are running sub-zero you are not going to need anywhere near the max available on that BIOS anyway. Why do you want a higher power target? Your air cooling couldn't even handle the 150% PT on skyn3t without cooking your chip.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Powertarget of 150 (500W) in Skyn3t's BIOS is like 200 in the stock bios. Besides, unless you are running sub-zero you are not going to need anywhere near the max available on that BIOS anyway. Why do you want a higher power target? Your air cooling couldn't even handle the 150% PT on skyn3t without cooking your chip.


thanks for the speedy reply, this is why..







[/URL]

I installed the Raijintek Morpheus core edition heatsink and I modified a gskill dual fan for cooling memory to fit on my VRM heatsink..


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> 
> thanks for the speedy reply, this is why..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I installed the Raijintek Morpheus core edition heatsink and I modified a gskill dual fan for cooling memory to fit on my VRM heatsink..


Even with all that cooling you're not going to get anywhere near the 150% PT. I don't think you realise how big that is. At the max "safe" 1.3v you're not going to see it actually go over the 100% power level. Even with a more extreme 1.5v or so which is only really safe on water for a short time you're not going to exceed the 150% PT envelope.

That 150% target is more than enough for pretty much anything you could realistically do to these cards Without blowing them up. It's definitely more than enough for the 1.3v that I would run on air at most, even with your extra VRM cooling.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Even with all that cooling you're not going to get anywhere near the 150% PT. I don't think you realise how big that is. At the max "safe" 1.3v you're not going to see it actually go over the 100% power level. Even with a more extreme 1.5v or so which is only really safe on water for a short time you're not going to exceed the 150% PT envelope.
> 
> That 150% target is more than enough for pretty much anything you could realistically do to these cards Without blowing them up. It's definitely more than enough for the 1.3v that I would run on air at most, even with your extra VRM cooling.


I agree, I'm only reaching 89% power target with an overclock of 1306mhz... No artifacts, no crashing, highest temp has been 51c for gpu 68c VRM. and My main question from another thread I started, was how to stop the fluctuating voltage in Afterburner.. I used the soft volt mod. Thanks a bunch for the info!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I agree, I'm only reaching 89% power target with an overclock of 1306mhz... No artifacts, no crashing, highest temp has been 51c for gpu 68c VRM. and My main question from another thread I started, was how to stop the fluctuating voltage in Afterburner.. I used the soft volt mod. Thanks a bunch for the info!


That depends, are you running at 1.3v or are you using a voltage offset? If your using the offset it should drop when not loaded. If you've set 1.3v, then you will get some fluctuation with load, albeit small.

How are you measuring VRM temps, by the way? Given the 780s don't have a sensor for that.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> That depends, are you running at 1.3v or are you using a voltage offset? If your using the offset it should drop when not loaded. If you've set 1.3v, then you will get some fluctuation with load, albeit small.
> 
> How are you measuring VRM temps, by the way? Given the 780s don't have a sensor for that.


I'm
Not using offset, I set the voltage to 1.3, so you just answerd my question... The Msi Lightning and the asus DCU2 oc cards have VRM sensors.. I use gpu z for the readings..!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I'm
> Not using offset, I set the voltage to 1.3, so you just answerd my question... The Msi Lightning and the asus DCU2 oc cards have VRM sensors.. I use gpu z for the readings..!


Ahh, OK, I didn't realise that those cards had temp sensors installed. That's not a bad temperature for air cooling. And 1306MHz is a decent clock. It's around what I get on water.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Ahh, OK, I didn't realise that those cards had temp sensors installed. That's not a bad temperature for air cooling. And 1306MHz is a decent clock. It's around what I get on water.


I know, that's why I wanted to ask about the fluctuating voltage.. I appreciate the help and info! I have some serious air flow in my case, and that Raijintek Morpheus heatsink is really nice.. Keep in mind, the Asus DCu2 has a real nice VRM factory heatsink.. With that heatsink and my modded fans, I was able to achieve those temps.. It's cool stuff! Thanks again!


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I'm not sure. All you can do is try! Generally though, those style of coolers do worse in SLI than the reference style blowers, unfortunately. It's just that the top card blows hot air out and towards it's back which gets sucked in by the obstructed card, making it worse.
> 
> Best bet is a powerful fan blowing air directly over the cards.


Ye, I wish I had bought a reference card for the top slot, but oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If you can get a fan pushing air between the cards that would help quite a bit.
> 
> Also if your motherboard allows moving a GPU to another slot for more space between cards.


There's a decent gap there, about an inch. I will probably look for another fan that can push more air for the side of the case. Anyone got any good fan suggestions?


----------



## Uzanar

Just a quick question, the 3A custom BIOS for "EVGA Reference " also works for any other reference cards right?

I have a launch day GTX 780 and I've had the version 3 BIOS for over a year now but I wanna switch because the base clock is too high for my card in that BIOS.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Ye, I wish I had bought a reference card for the top slot, but oh well.
> There's a decent gap there, about an inch. I will probably look for another fan that can push more air for the side of the case. Anyone got any good fan suggestions?


I would get a nice high performance fan for that location, it's going to be noisy but it will defiantly help out..


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Just a quick question, the 3A custom BIOS for "EVGA Reference " also works for any other reference cards right?
> 
> I have a launch day GTX 780 and I've had the version 3 BIOS for over a year now but I wanna switch because the base clock is too high for my card in that BIOS.


Do you want to switch back to your original bios? I haven't caught on to all the slang hardware words around here yet, lol, but what is launch day?


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Do you want to switch back to your original bios? I haven't caught on to all the slang hardware words around here yet, lol, but what is launch day?


Nah, by launch day I just meant that I purchased it as soon as GTX 780 was released back in May 2013








I'm just wondering if the 3A-BIOS is compatible with my card since it's not originally an EVGA reference-card but an Asus one and it's also one of the first batches since I bought it so early.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Nah, by launch day I just meant that I purchased it as soon as GTX 780 was released back in May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if the 3A-BIOS is compatible with my card since it's not originally an EVGA reference-card but an Asus one and it's also one of the first batches since I bought it so early.


I believe that version does work for all reference cards but I'm not 100% sure, I would see if someone else can doublecheck that. I know that doesn't work for my card because I have the Asus Dcu2 oc.


----------



## Poisoner

So how hard is it to setup and install a custom BIOS? I have to 780s in SLI under water I want to overclock. Nothing too much but I am looking for both cards to hit 300w in power usage. I have what I believe to be a reference design Asus card and an Asus DCUII OC card.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> So how hard is it to setup and install a custom BIOS? I have to 780s in SLI under water I want to overclock. Nothing too much but I am looking for both cards to hit 300w in power usage. I have what I believe to be a reference design Asus card and an Asus DCUII OC card.


Before you do anything watch this...






And this.....






Are your overclocks maxed out right now?


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Before you do anything watch this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your overclocks maxed out right now?


No my overclocks are not maxed out. I know the individual limits for each card ran by itself but not in SLI. My two cards are within fifty MHz of each other maxed out but due to different base clocks and boost its a pain in the butt to try to have them sort of match. I know with Kepler it doesn't matter, it's just annoying.

Neither one of them seems to draw close to 100% power as well. Is the reading off because my temps are low with water cooling?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> No my overclocks are not maxed out. I know the individual limits for each card ran by itself but not in SLI. My two cards are within fifty MHz of each other maxed out but due to different base clocks and boost its a pain in the butt to try to have them sort of match. I know with Kepler it doesn't matter, it's just annoying.
> 
> Neither one of them seems to draw close to 100% power as well. Is the reading off because my temps are low with water cooling?


. Read my question...comment #24154 on the previous page.. It might help you a little.. I'm not the best at this stuff, I'm still learning..but I was successful In flashing my bios and I'm getting some really respectable speeds.. I don't know too much about over clocking in sli, I would assume if one of the cards doesn't perform as good as the other in overclocking before you flash the bios, the same affect would happen even after flash both cards with a custom bios... Maybe someone can jump in and help... Hopefully I helped..


----------



## yinx

I have an EVGA GTX780 SC ACX 3GB...

In the opening post I see BIOS versions for the SC, the ACX, but not the SC ACX. Which one would you guys recommend me to use?


----------



## Uzanar

Bumping my earlier question, anyone with a GTX 780 reference card other than from EVGA using the 3A-BIOS?








I'm really tempted to just go for it but I really don't wanna brick my card.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Bumping my earlier question, anyone with a GTX 780 reference card other than from EVGA using the 3A-BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really tempted to just go for it but I really don't wanna brick my card.


I have both a gigabyte and galaxy card running evga bioses. If it's reference any appropriate reference bios will run.


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I have both a gigabyte and galaxy card running evga bioses. If it's reference any appropriate reference bios will run.


Ok thanks for the answer!
I never really thought it should be a problem but I really wanna make sure due to my current economic situation, can't be too careful


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Ok thanks for the answer!
> I never really thought it should be a problem but I really wanna make sure due to my current economic situation, can't be too careful


You'd be surprised how safe BIOS flashing is. As long as you have a backup display output, such as the integrated GPU in your CPU, you'll pretty much always be able to recover it! But yes, far better to get it right the first time out!


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> You'd be surprised how safe BIOS flashing is. As long as you have a backup display output, such as the integrated GPU in your CPU, you'll pretty much always be able to recover it! But yes, far better to get it right the first time out!


just curious. So what if you don't have an integrated gpu like most gamers?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> just curious. So what if you don't have an integrated gpu like most gamers?


Well, you say that, but every socket 1150/1155 CPU has one, so unless you are running an 2011 chip, AM3+ chip or the motherboard doesn't have video outputs (fairly rare on 1155/1150) then you can still use a different videocard in the primary slot with the one you are trying to flash in a different PCI-e slot.

Like I said though, most gamers actually will have an integrated GPU, they just don't use it, but it's good to remember it's there as a fall back.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Well, you say that, but every socket 1150/1155 CPU has one, so unless you are running an 2011 chip, AM3+ chip or the motherboard doesn't have video outputs (fairly rare on 1155/1150) then you can still use a different videocard in the primary slot with the one you are trying to flash in a different PCI-e slot.
> 
> Like I said though, most gamers actually will have an integrated GPU, they just don't use it, but it's good to remember it's there as a fall back.


Gotcha, didn't realize so many sockets have integrated Gpus.. I have 2011 with an Rog Rampage board.. Good advice!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How much are these worth right now? I'm in Canada and found a local deal. It's about $240 USD shipped. Is that decent?

How well does these overclock? The one I'm trying to buy is MSI TF OC Gaming.

Also, anadtech's bench shows that R9 290 is faster than the 780. Will a 1.2Ghz 780 beat a 1.1Ghz R9 290?


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX780 SC ACX 3GB...
> 
> In the opening post I see BIOS versions for the SC, the ACX, but not the SC ACX. Which one would you guys recommend me to use?


If you haven't already, try the ACX, I tried it on my Gigabyte WF3 cards without issue and so far I'm stable at 1200mhz.

The only issue I have is my memory seems to crash in one game, zombie army trilogy, drove me nuts...so I'm just leaving mine at default.


----------



## vanasfield

Does anyones card cause games to crash to the tool bar, like I can hear sound but the computer more or less locks up, I have to use ctrl-alt.del and kill the game via task manager? This seems to happen when the gpu hits 99-100% usage. Temps are good all around.

I flashed the bios to see if it would help but it still crashes at 100% gpu usage. Could an unstable oc cause this, not enough voltage?

I am running a N780 TF 3GD5/OC


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's the safe voltage on air again? I have the MSI TF Gaming OC.

Running at 1.24Ghz boost 1.26V with LLC hack. Max temp 92C during 3DMark Firestrike Demo


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's the safe voltage on air again? I have the MSI TF Gaming OC.
> 
> Running at 1.24Ghz boost 1.26V with LLC hack. Max temp 92C during 3DMark Firestrike Demo


I think the general rule is that 1.2v is the max safe on air, with a few exceptions of seriously beefy VRM air cooling. On water 1.3v is pretty safe, but guessing by your GPU temps you are on air and I would not be comfortable with a 92C GPU temp. I would think that could cause damage in the long run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Does anyones card cause games to crash to the tool bar, like I can hear sound but the computer more or less locks up, I have to use ctrl-alt.del and kill the game via task manager? This seems to happen when the gpu hits 99-100% usage. Temps are good all around.
> 
> I flashed the bios to see if it would help but it still crashes at 100% gpu usage. Could an unstable oc cause this, not enough voltage?
> 
> I am running a N780 TF 3GD5/OC


Yes, an unstable OC can cause lockups easily. The driver tries to correct itself but the game locks up in the meantime. Happens to me all the time if my clocks aren't stable. More volts would help if you can use them without risking your card.


----------



## vanasfield

Thanks for your help









If I raise my voltage to 1.3v and set power limit to 150% with 1300mhz oc, no memory oc, the card is more or less stable, games do not seem to crash much, it does not seem to reach the 99-100% gpu usage.

My temps are fine maxing out at 63 on air while playing GTA 5. I dont know what my vrm temps are mind you, I dont think we can monitor/check that right?

Does that make sense that my temps on air are so low even at 1.3v?

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I raise my voltage to 1.3v and set power limit to 150% with 1300mhz oc, no memory oc, the card is more or less stable, games do not seem to crash much, it does not seem to reach the 99-100% gpu usage.
> 
> My temps are fine maxing out at 63 on air while playing GTA 5. I dont know what my vrm temps are mind you, I dont think we can monitor/check that right?
> 
> Does that make sense that my temps on air are so low even at 1.3v?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mike


Maybe your CPU is holding your GPU back.

I have the same GPU as you. At full load, I get 92C (1.3V 1.28Ghz).

I did some tweaks and managed to lower the voltage to 1.22V and still have a stable 1.28Ghz max boost.


----------



## vanasfield

I just took GTA 5 for another test run, my CPU by the way is a 4690k with a mild 4.2 OC

Max Temp : 64*
Max GPU usage : 97% (never reached the point of crashing 99-100%)
Voltage set to 1.3v (maxed in game at 1.319)
Core OC 1306mhz
Memory OC 3305mhz
Power limit 150%
Fans set to 100%

CPU temps reached 59* max

Based on the info above does it look safe to run the card with these settings, 64* just seems so low, perhaps all those fans are helping lol

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I was running on 80% fan. I still don't think you can get a 28C drop by going 100% fan.

What's your room temperature? Mine is 29C.

I suppose it will make sense if your room is like 15C.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I raise my voltage to 1.3v and set power limit to 150% with 1300mhz oc, no memory oc, the card is more or less stable, games do not seem to crash much, it does not seem to reach the 99-100% gpu usage.
> 
> My temps are fine maxing out at 63 on air while playing GTA 5. I dont know what my vrm temps are mind you, I dont think we can monitor/check that right?
> 
> Does that make sense that my temps on air are so low even at 1.3v?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Mike


Normally VRM temps are about 20c more than the gpu temp


----------



## vanasfield

Well its 23 outside so prob. not much different inside, put it this way I am sitting in my underwear and its comfortable, no goose bumps


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Well its 23 outside so prob. not much different inside, put it this way I am sitting in my underwear and its comfortable, no goose bumps


are you monitoring your gpu temps? You can't just go by ambient temps..


----------



## vanasfield

I am using AB, should I be using something different?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> I am using AB, should I be using something different?


That's fine, Gpuz helps also.. Just be mindful about the 20c increase on VRM temps. A lot of people say VRMs/mosfets can handle around 100c. Anything above 80/85c makes me nervous..


----------



## vanasfield

Thank you, I will try and back off on my voltage a bit.

Mike


----------



## DirektEffekt

I think as a rule of thumb, nothing over 1.2v is wise on air in general. The 20c rule for VRMs is for the stock cooler, I think, and in any situation other than that it needs to be taken with a grain of salt and could be much higher on aftermarket coolers depending on the VRM heatsinking they use.

If I were on air, unless I knew it had good VRM cooling I wouldn't go over 1.2v unless I was on water. Of course, you could be fine with 1.3v, but since you can't guarantee that your VRMs are cooled well enough without some kind of temperature measurement, I wouldn't risk it if it were my card.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys under skyn3t rev. 4 bios I don't see one for my card. This is a 80.80 B2 chip. Would any of you guys know which one to use? Thanks.


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey guys under skyn3t rev. 4 bios I don't see one for my card. This is a 80.80 B2 chip. Would any of you guys know which one to use? Thanks.


From my understanding as long as the first 2(3?) prefixes are the same then you can use a different bios with the same 3 prefixes, also making sure the revisions match as well, so in your case anything from skynet rev 4 should work.


----------



## optimus002

accidental - please delete


----------



## alton brown

Hey guys, when gaming, if there is a Directx error and a game crashes, is there a way to tell if overclocking the gpu is causing the crash, or overclocking the vram is causing the crash?


----------



## alancsalt

To get accidental posts deleted, just report your own post as "accident - please delete" and a mod will do it.


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To get accidental posts deleted, just report your own post as "accident - please delete" and a mod will do it.


ah, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hey guys, when gaming, if there is a Directx error and a game crashes, is there a way to tell if overclocking the gpu is causing the crash, or overclocking the vram is causing the crash?


Haha, I had a similar issue recently, I can't recall if it was a dx message, but I would get ctd's with some error msg from playing zombie army trilogy. After changing back to default memory clocks I've been completely stable. Try dropping your memory back to default and work from there, in my case I just left it as is, and only touched the core.


----------



## Eradicate X

Would anyone with a DCII card know how thick the thermal pads are for the VRM and memory? and are there any recommendations for brand? I've tried a google search and didn't find what I was looking for and figured this would be the next best place. Thanks.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> ah, thanks!
> Haha, I had a similar issue recently, I can't recall if it was a dx message, but I would get ctd's with some error msg from playing zombie army trilogy. After changing back to default memory clocks I've been completely stable. Try dropping your memory back to default and work from there, in my case I just left it as is, and only touched the core.


I figured maybe it's the memory, I guess my original question was to determine whether overclocking the memory or overclocking the GPu was the cause of the crashes. I'm still under 50°C for my GPU clock so it must be the memory! Thanks for the info.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eradicate X*
> 
> Would anyone with a DCII card know how thick the thermal pads are for the VRM and memory? and are there any recommendations for brand? I've tried a google search and didn't find what I was looking for and figured this would be the next best place. Thanks.


Why do you want to know this, last week I chose to change my thermal pad on my VRM heatsink, but doing so I realized that the factory thermal pad was far superior than anything I could get my hands on.. But to answer your question it's most likely a 3 mm or 1/ 8 pad.. Forgot to mention I also have an Asus Dcu2 OC gtx 780


----------



## Eradicate X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Why do you want to know this, last week I chose to change my thermal pad on my VRM heatsink, but doing so I realized that the factory thermal pad was far superior than anything I could get my hands on.. But to answer your question it's most likely a 3 mm or 1/ 8 pad.. Forgot to mention I also have an Asus Dcu2 OC gtx 780


My GPU temps have been climbing for a while even after cleaning. Mine is one of the cards with the VRM sensor and when I had rainbow artifacts a few days ago the sensor was reporting 110c. I've cleaned the card before but haven't taken it apart to clean which is my next step but would like to replace the VRM pads in the process.
Unfortunately in my searches of trying to find what VRM pads Asus uses on the card I haven't had any luck.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eradicate X*
> 
> My GPU temps have been climbing for a while even after cleaning. Mine is one of the cards with the VRM sensor and when I had rainbow artifacts a few days ago the sensor was reporting 110c. I've cleaned the card before but haven't taken it apart to clean which is my next step but would like to replace the VRM pads in the process.
> Unfortunately in my searches of trying to find what VRM pads Asus uses on the card I haven't had any luck.


It literally takes like 3 minutes to remove the heatsink on that card. It is only the 4 small screws on the backplate. I am nuts and replace my thermal compound every few months. I use a small compressor with a nice spray tip to clean out the heatsink, I'm crazy...normal people would use a can of compressed air! I would remove the heatsink, clean it, clean and re- tighten down the VRM heatsink, replace thermal compound and go from there. Like I said earlier, the thermal pad Asus uses is far superior than any pad I can find. Just don't crank down too hard on any of the screws, you don't want to crack anything. I also removed and replaced my heatsink with a Raijintek Morpheus Core Edtion and attached 2 small fans to my VRM. Check out my pics!







[/URL]


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eradicate X*
> 
> My GPU temps have been climbing for a while even after cleaning. Mine is one of the cards with the VRM sensor and when I had rainbow artifacts a few days ago the sensor was reporting 110c. I've cleaned the card before but haven't taken it apart to clean which is my next step but would like to replace the VRM pads in the process.
> Unfortunately in my searches of trying to find what VRM pads Asus uses on the card I haven't had any luck.


I forgot to ask the most obvious question, are you overclocking your card?


----------



## Eradicate X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I forgot to ask the most obvious question, are you overclocking your card?


Yes. I'm currently 1.187 voltage @ +235(1176) core, +0 memory with the custom bios from this thread. My old clocks were 1241/7008 @ 1.2 last year on stock bios.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eradicate X*
> 
> Yes. I'm currently 1.187 voltage @ +235(1176) core, +0 memory with the custom bios from this thread. My old clocks were 1241/7008 @ 1.2 last year on stock bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eradicate X*
> 
> Yes. I'm currently 1.187 voltage @ +235(1176) core, +0 memory with the custom bios from this thread. My old clocks were 1241/7008 @ 1.2 last year on stock bios.


id give it a good cleaning and I personally think Prolimatech Pro Pk3 is the best thermal compound! Prolimatech PRO-PK3-5G Nano Aluminum High-Grade Thermal Compound in 5 Gram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-242-027


----------



## Shambles1980

Ok cannot for the life of me figure out which bios i need..

i have a kfa2 gtx 780 (it is not the HoF) it is as far as i can tell a reference design.
The bios is
80.80.21.00.7B

Im just wating on my xspc block to arrive so i can connect it up in to the loop.
I was dong some basic air oc tests. And the card wants to overclock it really does. But I keep hitting a tdp wall.
The clocks i can get without hitting a tdp wall i get temperatures that i can manage on air.

So is there a bios i can use for this card to increase the TDP limit a bit.
And if there is which one is it. because they are all from different vendors in the list. and they all have a different bios revision.

If needed i can upload the bios.
but GPUZ says it is already on techpowerup as
165639.rom


----------



## jleslie246

I am having BSOD issues most likely related to gpu drivers. Anyone willing to help me out? Ive tried clean install of drivers but I still get random BSOD.


----------



## Shambles1980

Ended up mauling a bios together to get true 1.21v
I can do just over 1.3 on the gpu now. but if i push it much further then i get TDR's and Driver crashes..
But the TDP limit is taken care of. I can now push it to 150% and i dunno what changes did what but now i only get to 85% of the tdp any way. So its a bit superfluous.

i cant really test it much now as i am wating for the stupid water block.
But if any one wants to look at the bios then tell me things i have done wrong that may eventyally ruin everything then i would be greatfull.

I did not dissable boost mode. i like the card being able to actively change to its situation (i also oc my cpu using offsets)
I dont oc for one off suicide runs i do want the things to be 24/7 overclocks (hence the sticking to 1.21v)

any way like i said Im attatching the edited bios (and the original one) here

sham780kfa2nothofbios.zip 269k .zip file


this is from my KFA2 GTX 780 (reference design) gk110 B1 80.80.21.00.7B (p2083-0021)
Could not find it in the list so i had to mangle through making my own..
Like i said if any one wants to look at it and tell me usefull things like
"OMG you cant have that setting like that it will fry the xxx, set it to xxxx instead" that would be really helpful.
Even
""looks fine to me" would cheer me up imensly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I am having BSOD issues most likely related to gpu drivers. Anyone willing to help me out? Ive tried clean install of drivers but I still get random BSOD.


make a note of the stop code. or anything else the BSOD tells you.


----------



## jleslie246

BSOD info:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 50
BCP1: FFFFFB241AA14300
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: FFFFF880057633EC
BCP4: 0000000000000007
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\071815-15568-01.dmp
C:\Users\Brandon\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-17924-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## Shambles1980

you need to run a mem test.
bcc code 50 is usually memory related. (but i cant tell you the memory of what)


----------



## jleslie246

Just curious. In hind sight, which 780 model ended up being the best over clocker?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Just curious. In hind sight, which 780 model ended up being the best over clocker?


I'm not entirely sure that there was a best model for regular overclocking on water or air. I know that on water people got very good clocks at high volts on reference boards, and the B1 revisions generally did better than the first lots.

The real difference in cards comes in during sub-zero runs, where the extra power deliery of something like a Classified actually makes a difference. There probably was a best card for overclocking on stock cooling, though I don't know which it was.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shambles1980*
> 
> you need to run a mem test.
> bcc code 50 is usually memory related. (but i cant tell you the memory of what)


It passed a windows mem test but i did notice i had DRAM voltage set to 1.6V. My G Skill Tridents like 1.65V. I made the change and will let you know if I have any more BSOD.


----------



## Shambles1980

it could be any thing though lol the stop code 000050 (i shortened it a bit lol) is memory related and that is about as vague as you can get.
it could be ddr, gddr, cache, It could even be page file..
Lets hope it was just the .05v (at least it does look likely to be the issue as it was missconfigured)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> It passed a windows mem test but i did notice i had DRAM voltage set to 1.6V. My G Skill Tridents like 1.65V. I made the change and will let you know if I have any more BSOD.


Yeah undervolted RAM can wreak some havoc. I had a similar issue before when my I did a BIOS update that was supposed to 'keep' my settings. Turns out it didn't, and for some reason the SPD for memory was off in the BIOS (perfectly fine in CPU-z, though).

You might have some potential in a RAM OC if you were only BSOD'ing periodically







.


----------



## Phobos945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I am having BSOD issues most likely related to gpu drivers. Anyone willing to help me out? Ive tried clean install of drivers but I still get random BSOD.


I been having the same issue since I installed Battlefield 4 just about 2 days ago. I can play COD Black Ops II with no issues for about 3 to 5 hours staight with no issues at all. I have my GTX 780 at stock settings with the latest drivers. Not sure that helps...?


----------



## jleslie246

It seems the Ram voltage was the issue. raised it to 1.65 and no more BSOD.


----------



## jleslie246

I am running two 780's in SLI and overclocking via msi afterburner version 4.1.1.7625, with custom skynet bios. will AB allow me to adjust voltage on each card separately? I am looking but I do not see how to do this. I have one card with a lower ASIC quality and I would like to tweak cards separately to maximize my OC.

1254MHz GPU Clock / 7000MHz (3500MHZ) Mem Clock is my highest stable OC. and voltage is 1.3V ( and I am on water)


----------



## SgtRotty

When using afterburner, go to settings at the top of the first tab General , switch master graphics card selection. Uncheck syncronize settings box. Switch back and forth as per card


----------



## alton brown

Hi all, back again.. Has anyone performed the volt mod for the Asus DCU2 oc 780? I'm getting directx error crashes every so often.. My temps are all perfect so nothing is over heating at all.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Just curious. In hind sight, which 780 model ended up being the best over clocker?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure that there was a best model for regular overclocking on water or air. I know that on water people got very good clocks at high volts on reference boards, and the B1 revisions generally did better than the first lots.
> 
> The real difference in cards comes in during sub-zero runs, where the extra power deliery of something like a Classified actually makes a difference. There probably was a best card for overclocking on stock cooling, though I don't know which it was.


I'm rocking 1296Mhz/7200Mhz at 1.212v on an Asus DirectCUII OC Edition GTX 780, on air, and staying under 65c. Different drivers have given me different overclocking results. 347.88 I could do 1320Mhz core clock completely stable across all applications, but on the newest 353.30 driver 1296Mhz core clock is as high as I can push it. It's definitely not degradation either, if I roll back to the older driver version I can push 1320Mhz again.

Got into a bit of a spat a while ago with another member of the site who refused to believe that my card could do those clocks at that voltage, so I'm gonna have to say that the Asus model was pretty decent in terms of overclocking. There is no way to software volt-mod this specific revision of the card though, and I believe it may be the most recent revision, so that is a bit of a bummer and takes away from the value of the card just a bit.


----------



## Rigwizard

Just a quick heads up nvidia drivers 353.30 and betas above have a bug that causes video hardware errors when gaming and browsing with multiple tabs open. Rolling back two whqls rectifies the issue. Hopefully the boys at nvidia will fix it soon. Might have something to do with the imminent release of windows 10 but thats just my two pennies worth,


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rigwizard*
> 
> Just a quick heads up nvidia drivers 353.30 and betas above have a bug that causes video hardware errors when gaming and browsing with multiple tabs open. Rolling back two whqls rectifies the issue. Hopefully the boys at nvidia will fix it soon. Might have something to do with the imminent release of windows 10 but thats just my two pennies worth,


Had no idea about that, thanks for the heads up. I usually close chrome before I fire up a game to free up RAM (and also because I'm on a single monitor setup) so that hasn't been an issue for me yet.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Got into a bit of a spat a while ago with another member of the site who refused to believe that my card could do those clocks at that voltage, so I'm gonna have to say that the Asus model was pretty decent in terms of overclocking. There is no way to software volt-mod this specific revision of the card though, and I believe it may be the most recent revision, so that is a bit of a bummer and takes away from the value of the card just a bit.


Hi Bro, I have done the soft volt mod on the exact card. I just posted a question about that as well. The only negative thing is the fluctuating voltage. I'm having some issues from time to time with directx errors.. My temps are perfect,. Getting 1306/6400 @ 1.28v. Temps are gpu 54c on heavy load and vrm 65c.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rigwizard*
> 
> Just a quick heads up nvidia drivers 353.30 and betas above have a bug that causes video hardware errors when gaming and browsing with multiple tabs open. Rolling back two whqls rectifies the issue. Hopefully the boys at nvidia will fix it soon. Might have something to do with the imminent release of windows 10 but thats just my two pennies worth,


I'm going to switch back to an older driver... I'm getting the directx errors..


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hi Bro, I have done the soft volt mod on the exact card. I just posted a question about that as well. The only negative thing is the fluctuating voltage. I'm having some issues from time to time with directx errors.. My temps are perfect,. Getting 1306/6400 @ 1.28v. Temps are gpu 54c on heavy load and vrm 65c.


You have an earlier revision of that card, you posted a screenshot of GPU-Z here a few weeks back that confirmed it. Also, my card doesn't have a VRM temp sensor, further proving that they're different revisions.

Sounds like it's either an LLC issue, GPU Boost, or maybe an inconsistent power supply.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> You have an earlier revision of that card, you posted a screenshot of GPU-Z here a few weeks back that confirmed it. Also, my card doesn't have a VRM temp sensor, further proving that they're different revisions.
> 
> Sounds like it's either an LLC issue, GPU Boost, or maybe an inconsistent power supply.


Oh shoot.. That's right.. I should have gone back and read... My bad...There has been no mod created for the specific voltage controller to prevent LLC for my card. And gpu boost has been eliminated because of the custom bios. As far as inconsistent power being supplied.. I wouldn't know how to check that... I think it's LLC problem.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Oh shoot.. That's right.. I should have gone back and read... My bad...There has been no mod created for the specific voltage controller to prevent LLC for my card. And gpu boost has been eliminated because of the custom bios. As far as inconsistent power being supplied.. I wouldn't know how to check that... I think it's LLC problem.


Sounds like it. Had the same issue with my Asus DirectCUII OC GTX 770. It could be software voltmodded, but I always had to add about 0.025v to whatever it actually needed to be stable specifically because of the lack of load line calibration on that specific voltage controller for the card.


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Here read and keep reading till you understand it http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> 
> ^^ that will get you upwards to 1.3V if you would want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + bios i can mod for you = 1306 -1390+ mhz depending on your cooling and how far you want to go. Also congrats on your 780... its a very moddable card! at these clocks it beats 980's but but very good cooling would be needed for that.
> 
> Also use GPU-z to save your card's bios and send it to me please so i can give you stable extra performance. dont get other bio's on here for 780's because they just put huge numbers every where and causes instability, 780's are not 780 ti's ..... the 780 ti can take random high numbers for watts in all directions and still be stable with the crazy bios you find out there, because of auto balancing power rails 780 ti has.
> So do this... find a way to send me your bios or find the exact one online and send me the link for it. ill customize it with careful methodical optimization, I can promise you that what i will give back will be the best. The crazy modded bios you can find now for 780's gives u extra performance but is not stable and can cause problems, I have owned many 780's... well my household has and believe that my way is a better approach.
> Here is my email [email protected] hit me up.
> I can give a opinion if its good for not, but id need a actual clock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not + whatever because every card reaches differently with added clocks and cooling also effects it. for what i read so far from you, your card must already be Bad As and prob running as fast 980s are right now like my old 780's were.
> 
> so yeah find what your actual in game Frequencies are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one more thing... where did you get your modded bios? because like i stated above ^^ 780's dont run too stable with the modded bio's available on the internet. i have experience much better stability when i made my own bio's


I'm actually able to go higher than that these days to +600 something +700 something mem and core, BUT I'm finding Better stability IN GAME just not using MSI OC'ing at all, because my BIOS settings are so tight at the moment and how I like it, MSI just ruins it (jitter/slipperiness in FPS).

I used the BIOS flash from here at Overclockers.net I forget the name of it, but it's the Main thread on it and it works. I had to work at it to get it to work but it finally opened up MSI to crazy levels and it works. Of course, I cannot MAX out the voltage and mem and core on MSI, but I can get a good 75% over stock clocks, but like I said, it causes jitteriness in games which I don't like when aiming.


----------



## villAni

Anyone here experiencing any problems with Windows 10?
It's locking my cards clocks at 1005MHz, not allowing it to idle. Came from a clean install, with no other programs running that could clog the GPU.
Anyone knows if this is fixable?


----------



## SLOPOKE

I'm unable to run SLI for some odd reason. Something about Devicesflow program running.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> I'm unable to run SLI for some odd reason. Something about Devicesflow program running.


I had the same issue. After a few reboots it fixed itself.


----------



## jleslie246

Im getting a DirectX error while gaming, BFH. New W10 driver, 353.562 installed.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Thats what I did and it fixed it.


----------



## hht92

Hi guys i have stock bios on my Asus 780 B1 revision and i would like to ask you if you can tell me about overclock. i can go as 250+ on the core which is 1254 in game without crashing at 73 Celsius,
now the problem is power limit, i have it 110 but when i reach it the clock will go down. In msi afterburner I have priority in power limit then the temperature with the "chain" enable, my question is if i put priority at temperature and have it at 80 Celsius will be able to stay at that overclock without power limit down clocking the card when it reaches the 110 limit? Also will i need to disable the chain button?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shambles1980

the tdp limit "power limit" is technically designed to make sure that the card does not produce more heat than your heat sink can handle.
you can change the tdp limit wit a bios edit, but im not convinced its a good idea with air cooling.
i was hitting the same basic limit with my card but i water cool mine so i was less worried about adjusting it as i knew that my cooling would be able to handle any extra heat the gpu threw out.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Hi guys i have stock bios on my Asus 780 B1 revision and i would like to ask you if you can tell me about overclock. i can go as 250+ on the core which is 1254 in game without crashing at 73 Celsius,
> now the problem is power limit, i have it 110 but when i reach it the clock will go down. In msi afterburner I have priority in power limit then the temperature with the "chain" enable, my question is if i put priority at temperature and have it at 80 Celsius will be able to stay at that overclock without power limit down clocking the card when it reaches the 110 limit? Also will i need to disable the chain button?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You'll need a flashed BIOS with a higher TDP limit to take your card any further, but honestly, it's probably not worth the hassle.

I was getting similar results to yours on an Asus GTX 780 DirectCUII OC Edition (B1 revision, probably the same as yours) before I flashed a 150% TDP BIOS to the card. Best results I ever got were on the 347.88 drivers (which, for performance's sake, are the fastest drivers for the 780 as a whole regardless of vendor) and I got 1320Mhz core clock, with the newer drivers I have to kick it back down to 1296Mhz.

I mean, it IS another ~50Mhz core clock, which is a fairly significant increase in the grand scheme of things, but the amount of work you have to do to get it is pretty insane. Not to mention I replaced both stock fans with high pressure 120mm fans; my highest temp is 65c running Furmark for an hour in a 28c ambient temperature environment. If you push your card much farther, thermal throttling is going to cause it to downclock.

Even if you flashed a modded BIOS to the card (which I highly recommend since it disables GPU Boost 2.0 and forces constant clock speed in 3D applications and games) and disabled thermal throttling/protection, you're going to damage your card running it at 80c constantly for hours at a time. VRM's generally run about 20c hotter than coretemp, so 75-80c coretemp (which is going to be where your card will be running at at full fan speed and even with excellent case airflow) means that your VRM's are going to be around 95-100c or hotter in operation, whereas mine top out at about 87c under an infrared thermometer.

If you've got any more questions about your card, feel free to ask. I've owned mine for about a year and modded the BIOS on it. I will say that if your card has a VRM temp sensor, then software volt mods will probably be viable for you. Mine doesn't have a VRM temp sensor, and the voltage controller on it won't allow for any software volt modification whatsoever.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shambles1980*
> 
> the tdp limit "power limit" is technically designed to make sure that the card does not produce more heat than your heat sink can handle.
> you can change the tdp limit wit a bios edit, but im not convinced its a good idea with air cooling.
> i was hitting the same basic limit with my card but i water cool mine so i was less worried about adjusting it as i knew that my cooling would be able to handle any extra heat the gpu threw out.


It's very possible to run a modded BIOS with a higher TDP limit on air cooling and still maintain safe temperatures on the VRM's and Coretemp, but it does require a hell of a lot of airflow. I had to remove both stock fans from my card and replace them with 120mm fans.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> You'll need a flashed BIOS with a higher TDP limit to take your card any further, but honestly, it's probably not worth the hassle.
> 
> I was getting similar results to yours on an Asus GTX 780 DirectCUII OC Edition (B1 revision, probably the same as yours) before I flashed a 150% TDP BIOS to the card. Best results I ever got were on the 347.88 drivers (which, for performance's sake, are the fastest drivers for the 780 as a whole regardless of vendor) and I got 1320Mhz core clock, with the newer drivers I have to kick it back down to 1296Mhz.
> 
> I mean, it IS another ~50Mhz core clock, which is a fairly significant increase in the grand scheme of things, but the amount of work you have to do to get it is pretty insane. Not to mention I replaced both stock fans with high pressure 120mm fans; my highest temp is 65c running Furmark for an hour in a 28c ambient temperature environment. If you push your card much farther, thermal throttling is going to cause it to downclock.
> 
> Even if you flashed a modded BIOS to the card (which I highly recommend since it disables GPU Boost 2.0 and forces constant clock speed in 3D applications and games) and disabled thermal throttling/protection, you're going to damage your card running it at 80c constantly for hours at a time. VRM's generally run about 20c hotter than coretemp, so 75-80c coretemp (which is going to be where your card will be running at at full fan speed and even with excellent case airflow) means that your VRM's are going to be around 95-100c or hotter in operation, whereas mine top out at about 87c under an infrared thermometer.
> 
> If you've got any more questions about your card, feel free to ask. I've owned mine for about a year and modded the BIOS on it. I will say that if your card has a VRM temp sensor, then software volt mods will probably be viable for you. Mine doesn't have a VRM temp sensor, and the voltage controller on it won't allow for any software volt modification whatsoever.


Thanks for the answer friend, my card has vrm sensor on it, also here in Greece we have very hot summer (room temp is like 30+ Celsius)
I have manage to go 1176 so far (gta v works) but again in some games (like Lords of the Fallen) i hit the limit, the temps are 73 for core and 82 for vrm.


----------



## dfg555

What is the command if my .rom file is in a directory? nvflash Nvidia\name.rom? Or do I go in the folder first, cd Nvidia then type nvflash name.rom?

I have multiple different .rom files in a USB with FreeDOS bootloader and organized my .rom files in Nvidia and AMD folders.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Thanks for the answer friend, my card has vrm sensor on it, also here in Greece we have very hot summer (room temp is like 30+ Celsius)
> I have manage to go 1176 so far (gta v works) but again in some games (like Lords of the Fallen) i hit the limit, the temps are 73 for core and 82 for vrm.


Bro pretty much summed it up, only thing I would say, if you want to take it further, change your heatsink and thermal paste. Worked wonders for me! Good luck


----------



## jleslie246

OK guys. I need help. Since upgrading to Windows 10 I get this this error after a few minutes of gaming (BFH in this case).



Also AB shows the following mind blowing stats:
RAM used max 20476 MB
Pagefile max 25426 MB
CPU all 8 cores 100% at start of game.
GPU1 mem usage 5705 MB
GPU2 mem usage 5705 MB

My specs are in my profile, but one that jumps out at me is my 780's are 3GB card. Does windows 10 add them to 6GB?

Anyway, I really need help fixing this issue. Thank you in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> OK guys. I need help. Since upgrading to Windows 10 I get this this error after a few minutes of gaming (BFH in this case).
> 
> 
> 
> Also AB shows the following mind blowing stats:
> RAM used max 20476 MB
> Pagefile max 25426 MB
> CPU all 8 cores 100% at start of game.
> GPU1 mem usage 5705 MB
> GPU2 mem usage 5705 MB
> 
> My specs are in my profile, but one that jumps out at me is my 780's are 3GB card. Does windows 10 add them to 6GB?
> 
> Anyway, I really need help fixing this issue. Thank you in advance for any help you can give.


Have you tried reinstalling your drivers? That's always the first thing to do when you get errors like that. But I do also get some odd memory stats in Windows 10. It tells me that I use 4500MB during Witcher 3 play.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Have you tried reinstalling your drivers? That's always the first thing to do when you get errors like that. But I do also get some odd memory stats in Windows 10. It tells me that I use 4500MB during Witcher 3 play.


I did try that right after installing windows 10. Just tried again and still same issue. I added GPU MEM usage to my OSD in AB and you can watch the memory usage climb as I play BFH until it finally runs out of memory and crashes.

EDIT: I turned off SLI and it works fine.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I did try that right after installing windows 10. Just tried again and still same issue. I added GPU MEM usage to my OSD in AB and you can watch the memory usage climb as I play BFH until it finally runs out of memory and crashes.
> 
> EDIT: I turned off SLI and it works fine.


Yeah, Nvidia driver for Window 10 still seems buggy.
They broke Custom Resolution in the latest one.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

1.3V on reference 780 with stock VRM and VRAM heatspreader attached with Swiftech universal block should be safe to run 24/7 right?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 1.3V on reference 780 with stock VRM and VRAM heatspreader attached with Swiftech universal block should be safe to run 24/7 right?


No, if you want to run 1.3v you will need proper cooling on the VRM. This could be a relatively big heatsink with significant airflow or, ideally, a full waterblock. When it comes to 1.3v, it's not the core temperature which is the issue, it's the VRM temperature and a heatspreader won't cut it in this case. Honestly, with just the heatspreader on there I would be cautious even running 1.2v without a fan pointed directly at the area.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 1.3V on reference 780 with stock VRM and VRAM heatspreader attached with Swiftech universal block should be safe to run 24/7 right?


If you are using the heatsink block w/fan like they have on the swiftech website you should be ok. But you say stock heatspreader? Can you show us a picture?

Why not buy a used waterblock for it? All the 700 series stuff is pretty cheap now.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> If you are using the heatsink block w/fan like they have on the swiftech website you should be ok. But you say stock heatspreader? Can you show us a picture?
> 
> Why not buy a used waterblock for it? All the 700 series stuff is pretty cheap now.


I am fairly sure he means the base of the stock blower heatsink. It's a metal plate that covers the VRM and RAM, but it really offers no cooling value at all. Especially with no airflow.


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> 
> It literally takes like 3 minutes to remove the heatsink on that card. It is only the 4 small screws on the backplate. I am nuts and replace my thermal compound every few months. I use a small compressor with a nice spray tip to clean out the heatsink, I'm crazy...normal people would use a can of compressed air! I would remove the heatsink, clean it, clean and re- tighten down the VRM heatsink, replace thermal compound and go from there. Like I said earlier, the thermal pad Asus uses is far superior than any pad I can find. Just don't crank down too hard on any of the screws, you don't want to crack anything. I also removed and replaced my heatsink with a Raijintek Morpheus Core Edtion and attached 2 small fans to my VRM. Check out my pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Cool Ghetto mod


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Cool Ghetto mod


Thanks my friend! It was actually an expensive ghetto mod! lol After purchasing the two 120mm fans, the aftermarket heat sink, and the small memory fans, I was around 105-110 bucks.. All said and done, I'm ruining custom bios, gpu clock speed1306-1320 MHz w temps no higher than 54c, vrm temps no higher than 72c with a 6450mhz on memory.. All stable...takes up 3.5-4 spaces in my MB.. I still can run Sli though if I choose to , I have the Asus Rampage so it's a big board.... Thanks again for appreciating my poor mans mod!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I will have a 360mm rad sucking air away from the 780. The fans will be 3 inches below the card.

I will also put some heatsinks on the heatspreader.

I don't feel like getting a full cover since I already have a universal block.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Bought a 780 Sc EVGA used on Ebay instead of getting a 980. I am building a work computer and didn't need all the horsepower of the 980.

So I thought I would give it a good home









Oh. And Watercool it















Join in on the S3 Buildlog in the Siggy









TCO


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I will have a 360mm rad sucking air away from the 780. The fans will be 3 inches below the card.
> 
> I will also put some heatsinks on the heatspreader.
> 
> I don't feel like getting a full cover since I already have a universal block.


To be honest, I don't think that fans pulling air away will actually cause enough airflow over the surface of the heatspreader. Pull only really works with fans directly attached to something, such as in a radiator. You need something directing airflow directly towards the card to effectively cool it. Even with heatsinks on the heatspreader, I don't think you will be able to add enough effective cooling to the VRM area to be able to safely run 1.3v, and since we can't measure the VRM temperature I personally would not risk it.


----------



## Shambles1980

sucking the hot air away from the card wont be enough cooling.


----------



## JayJayvld

Guys what bios can i use for my 2x GTX 780 asus dc2 oc , with hynix memory ? (overclocked bios??!)

i send a message to skyn3t but i dont get a respons .

it will be updated if possible true a evga sr2 with nvidia nf200 chipset for the pcie lanes


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Guys what bios can i use for my 2x GTX 780 asus dc2 oc , with hynix memory ? (overclocked bios??!)
> 
> i send a message to skyn3t but i dont get a respons .
> 
> it will be updated if possible true a evga sr2 with nvidia nf200 chipset for the pcie lanes


Depends on with bios revision your card had.


----------



## alton brown

Hi all! I have a question.. Running at 1080p is a 780 going to be fine for Star Wars battlefront?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Guys what bios can i use for my 2x GTX 780 asus dc2 oc , with hynix memory ? (overclocked bios??!)
> 
> i send a message to skyn3t but i dont get a respons .
> 
> it will be updated if possible true a evga sr2 with nvidia nf200 chipset for the pcie lanes


As said above, it depends on the revision, but if it is an earlier revision there is an ASUS DCII ver3A BIOS that will work and if it is a later version there is an ASUS Strix BIOS, and both cards seem to have the same PCB, I would take that last one with a grain of salt though, as I don't have any confirmation of this other than a quick visual inspection. The rver3A BIOS for DCII will work if your card is the appropriate revision, though.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Guys what bios can i use for my 2x GTX 780 asus dc2 oc , with hynix memory ? (overclocked bios??!)
> 
> i send a message to skyn3t but i dont get a respons .
> 
> it will be updated if possible true a evga sr2 with nvidia nf200 chipset for the pcie lanes


Download Gpuz and check to see what bios version you are running then match it with Skyn3ts custom bios


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Guys what bios can i use for my 2x GTX 780 asus dc2 oc , with hynix memory ? (overclocked bios??!)
> 
> i send a message to skyn3t but i dont get a respons .
> 
> it will be updated if possible true a evga sr2 with nvidia nf200 chipset for the pcie lanes


also before you do anything watch this video






And this video


----------



## Sonic1983

Give Me Link Plz ,for original bios Gigabyte Windforce3x GTX 780 Ghz Edition rev. B1, thanks


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic1983*
> 
> Give Me Link Plz ,for original bios Gigabyte Windforce3x GTX 780 Ghz Edition rev. B1, thanks


Standard Windforce GTX 780 is reference PCB. Please see the front page for a reference card BIOS.


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> As said above, it depends on the revision, but if it is an earlier revision there is an ASUS DCII ver3A BIOS that will work and if it is a later version there is an ASUS Strix BIOS, and both cards seem to have the same PCB, I would take that last one with a grain of salt though, as I don't have any confirmation of this other than a quick visual inspection. The rver3A BIOS for DCII will work if your card is the appropriate revision, though.


It was the rev 4 bios (b1 cards) only I don't know how to use nvflash , I Google but there is no how to in words only video but can not see how to do it


----------



## Sonic1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Standard Windforce GTX 780 is reference PCB. Please see the front page for a reference card BIOS.


I not found , only modified ( skyn3t)


----------



## erso44

update: Yesterday I backed my gtx but it didn´t work out for me. I´m going to throw it away tomorrow


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> It was the rev 4 bios (b1 cards) only I don't know how to use nvflash , I Google but there is no how to in words only video but can not see how to do it


Did you watch the 2 videos I posted for you?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hi all! I have a question.. Running at 1080p is a 780 going to be fine for Star Wars battlefront?


Any input anyone?


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Did you watch the 2 videos I posted for you?


Yeah I did , it worked , need to read better


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> update: Yesterday I backed my gtx but it didn´t work out for me. I´m going to throw it away tomorrow


You bricked you mean? How? What happened? You post like an advanced builder..


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Yeah I did , it worked , need to read better


So you were successful ?


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> So you were successful ?


Yeah it did the trick , I forgot to put cd for nvflash in cmd lol . I am now at 1200 mhz core 6800 ram at 110% at 1.1v


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Yeah it did the trick , I forgot to put cd for nvflash in cmd lol . I am now at 1200 mhz core 6800 ram at 110% at 1.1v


Check Gpuz sensors tab and see if you have a Vrm temp sensor... I'm
Sure you can push more.. You wanna watch your Vrm temps. I'm at 1306mhz/6450


----------



## JayJayvld

I use a full cover ek block vrm temps are okay , I Cant get any further , I get a crash at 6900 mhz memory and 1206 mhz core


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> I use a full cover ek block vrm temps are okay , I Cant get any further , I get a crash at 6900 mhz memory and 1206 mhz core


Bring the memory clock back to default speed and only overclock the gpu at 1st. After the gpu overclock is stable, then you start raising memory speeds... . Liquid cooled should get you way higher than 1206..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic1983*
> 
> Give Me Link Plz ,for original bios Gigabyte Windforce3x GTX 780 Ghz Edition rev. B1, thanks


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148524/gigabyte-gtx780-3072-131023.html


----------



## villAni

Anyone having any problems with Windows 10....?
My card is "idle" at 1005MHz, anyone knows how to fix this?


----------



## Sonic1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148524/gigabyte-gtx780-3072-131023.html


Thank you, I've seen this before .... bios he definitely suitable for gigabyte windforce ghz? there are no differences in voltage and cooling settings? ... since the photograph the reference card, but the reference card from the series does not have ghz

sorry for my bad english)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic1983*
> 
> Thank you, I've seen this before .... bios he definitely suitable for gigabyte windforce ghz? there are no differences in voltage and cooling settings? ... since the photograph the reference card, but the reference card from the series does not have ghz
> 
> sorry for my bad english)


that is the stock bios don't worry about "stock" picture.

look at model number:
Quote:


> *(GV-N780GHZ-3GD)*


and this:


----------



## Sonic1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that is the stock bios don't worry about "stock" picture.
> 
> look at model number:
> and this:


ok,thanks


----------



## Sonic1983

I turned off the right gpu boost? ....stock rate in real time without raising the voltage and overclock memory.

All other settings are not touched. Thanks for help


----------



## Sonic1983

My modified bios

GK110.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Any input anyone?


yes


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Anyone having any problems with Windows 10....?
> My card is "idle" at 1005MHz, anyone knows how to fix this?


Was it like this on previous Windows OS's? Check for apps that use your gpu in the background.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> yes


So you think a 780 is fine for SWB?


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Was it like this on previous Windows OS's? Check for apps that use your gpu in the background.


Nope, started with W10. Already checked everything, nothing helped.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic1983*
> 
> I not found , only modified ( skyn3t)


Sorry, I misread your question, glad to see someone else helped you out. I'm overseas at a business conference at the moment.


----------



## vasyltheonly

I get the same stupid issue on all games. My dedicated video memory for W10 is at 6144 which is 3072*2. Have you had any luck in finding a solution? I'm at my parents and my pc is at my apartment for the week. I regret going to W10 now especially since I got my second 780 only 2 weeks ago. Is our only hope is to wait for a driver update to fix the sli issue?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> So you think a 780 is fine for SWB?


yes sir









I am assuming by 1080 you mean 1920 x 1080.


----------



## villAni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villAni*
> 
> Anyone having any problems with Windows 10....?
> My card is "idle" at 1005MHz, anyone knows how to fix this?


Apparently setting the power management mode in NVIDIA panel to maximum performance won't allow the card to idle, it didn't do this on W7, weird.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I get the same stupid issue on all games. My dedicated video memory for W10 is at 6144 which is 3072*2. Have you had any luck in finding a solution? I'm at my parents and my pc is at my apartment for the week. I regret going to W10 now especially since I got my second 780 only 2 weeks ago. Is our only hope is to wait for a driver update to fix the sli issue?


I'm running 2X GTX 780s in SLI on Windows 10, what is this issue because I don't know what it is.

If you're talking about 6144 MB of VRAM usable from the 2x GTX 780's it doesn't work that way on SLI, really you can only use 3072 MB as the memory is like mirrored to both GTX 780's but I guess you already knew that.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm running 2X GTX 780s in SLI on Windows 10, what is this issue because I don't know what it is.
> 
> If you're talking about 6144 MB of VRAM usable from the 2x GTX 780's it doesn't work that way on SLI, really you can only use 3072 MB as the memory is like mirrored to both GTX 780's but I guess you already knew that.


All my games go over 3gb of usage and crash. Bf4 on ultra should not be using so much memory, witcher 3 on medium is about 3100mb, cod on ultra just keeps getting higher and higher usage until it's too laggy and crashes. In cod it says I have 5791mb of vram, in windows it says I have 6144vram. Should be reporting only 3072mb


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> You bricked you mean? How? What happened? You post like an advanced builder..


*!!!ALTON BROWN YOU NEED TO LEARN MULTIPLE QUOTE!!!*









and s.th different to my club members:
shall I go for sli again?
I will stay at full HD.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> *!!!ALTON BROWN YOU NEED TO LEARN MULTIPLE QUOTE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and s.th different to my club members:
> shall I go for sli again?
> I will stay at full HD.


Sorry! I'm still a noob at this forum stuff! Lol


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> All my games go over 3gb of usage and crash. Bf4 on ultra should not be using so much memory, witcher 3 on medium is about 3100mb, cod on ultra just keeps getting higher and higher usage until it's too laggy and crashes. In cod it says I have 5791mb of vram, in windows it says I have 6144vram. Should be reporting only 3072mb


Ive heard Nvidea is working on a new driver update to fix the SLI issue of memory climbing and eventually crashing. My SLI 780's also crash.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> The information doesn't seem to be there. It is talking about an ASUS DCII which uses a custom PCB. That BIOS would brick his card. It is unrealistic to expect someone to find the answers in this thread on their own. It is way too big. There used to be a decent explanation of which BIOSes were for which cards on the first post, but that isn't there any more either. It would actually be very very difficult for anyone who doesn't know exactly what they're looking for to figure things out.
> 
> Give the guy a break, he's frustrated because he asked him for help and you sent him off to somewhere with the wrong info, albeit accidentally I am sure, and didn't actually answer his question.
> 
> There are also some pretty good instructions in the first post on how to flash.


Direct, with all due respect I'm not exactly sure what you are talking about. I went back and just read all our posts and all of the info is there. I work a million hours a week and I like to help people, and get help, so every time I write here or ask a question I feel I am using valuable time from someone on this page and my own. All I did was instruct him to read a prior post that a few of us had already given instructions about.. And after his laziness I still provided him with links to great helpful videos. So in the end I still helped!

Also, I just got snapped at by someone for not knowing how use double quote! Lol

That's how we learn!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Direct, with all due respect I'm not exactly sure what you are talking about. I went back and just read all our posts and all of the info is there. I work a million hours a week and I like to help people, and get help, so every time I write here or ask a question I feel I am using valuable time from someone on this page and my own. All I did was instruct him to read a prior post that a few of us had already given instructions about.. And after his laziness I still provided him with links to great helpful videos. So in the end I still helped!
> 
> Also, I just got snapped at by someone for not knowing how use double quote! Lol


Look, all I see is some info on a DCII Bios which is not relevant at all and some talk about a BIOS for a GHZ edition Windforce, nothing talking about a reference ASUS card. His question was WHICH BIOS for his card, not how to flash one. There is no detailed discussion on the previous page about HOW to pick a BIOS. I know there is one in this thread but I could never find it.

And, I am sorry to say, but if you did not answer his question, or direct him to the answer, then you did not help him because you answered a question he did not ask.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Look, all I see is some info on a DCII Bios which is not relevant at all and some talk about a BIOS for a GHZ edition Windforce, nothing talking about a reference ASUS card. His question was WHICH BIOS for his card, not how to flash one. There is no detailed discussion on the previous page about HOW to pick a BIOS. I know there is one in this thread but I could never find it.
> 
> And, I am sorry to say, but if you did not answer his question, or direct him to the answer, then you did not help him because you answered a question he did not ask.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Download Gpuz and check to see what bios version you are running then match it with Skyn3ts custom bios


----------



## DirektEffekt

The line is not a full and comprehensive answer. For a start, the version numbers will NOT be exactly the same. Only the first two pairs of numbers will be the same, in the case of this question, all compatible BIOSes will start with a 80.10 as does the original BIOS on the card.

Secondly, NON REFERENCE cards share the same BIOS versions. Now, flashing a non-reference BIOS on a reference card is a quick way to brick it.

So, to provide a full answer, what mikealfonsooss wants is a Skyn3t 3A BIOS starting with 80.10 that says REFERENCE in the title, as I said before.


----------



## alton brown

I didn't mean any harm.. There is plenty of information throughout the 780 club that will teach everyone on how to perform a bios flash for their specific card. I had to research it, it takes time. Forgive me if I sounded like a jerk.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I didn't mean any harm.. There is plenty of information throughout the 780 club that will teach everyone on how to perform a bios flash for their specific card. I had to research it, it takes time. Forgive me if I sounded like a jerk.


I know you didn't mean any harm and yes, there is plenty of info here that can help people to flash their BIOS and how to correctly pick one, but it's pretty much no longer possible to find due to the fact that this now has in excess of 20,000 posts. The only way people can get information out of this thread any more is by asking, because it would take days and days to read through the whole thing.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I know you didn't mean any harm and yes, there is plenty of info here that can help people to flash their BIOS and how to correctly pick one, but it's pretty much no longer possible to find due to the fact that this now has in excess of 20,000 posts. The only way people can get information out of this thread any more is by asking, because it would take days and days to read through the whole thing.


I agree.. I can't expect everyone to be like me... I'll be more specific next time...


----------



## TwoCables

You're welcome. 

I have to log out soon though.


----------



## TwoCables

Actually, I have to go right now. I hope the faster speed will be noticeable. When I manually overclocked my GTX 780 DirectCU II to what you see in my sig rig, I noticed it! Fortunately, it's stable.

Anyway, I'll catch you later Mike!


----------



## bluewr

It's right there in the description on what it does.


----------



## jleslie246

So one good (?) thing from this Windows 10 SLI multi monitor nvidea driver issue is I found out just how well one of my 780's overclocks.

My question now is at this point is it worth hunting down a replacement 780 for my bad overclocking card? or just stick it out till the next round of nvidea cards comes out?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> So one good (?) thing from this Windows 10 SLI multi monitor nvidea driver issue is I found out just how well one of my 780's overclocks.
> 
> My question now is at this point is it worth hunting down a replacement 780 for my bad overclocking card? or just stick it out till the next round of nvidea cards comes out?


Depends on what you game at, and whether you have the extra money or not.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Depends on what you game at, and whether you have the extra money or not.


5914x1080, so overclocking SLI 780's really does help my fps. I get 1254MHz Core, 3500MHz mem on both. My good oc'er can do 1325MHz. All at 1.3V. I doubt that 75MHz is worth the trouble.

For now though I have to game with SLI disabled and just play on one monitor, 1920x1080. Waiting on nvidea to fix the driver. Ive been tweeting with Manuel Guzman from Nvidea. He says they are still working on the new driver.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> 5914x1080, so overclocking SLI 780's really does help my fps. I get 1254MHz Core, 3500MHz mem on both. My good oc'er can do 1325MHz. All at 1.3V. I doubt that 75MHz is worth the trouble.
> 
> For now though I have to game with SLI disabled and just play on one monitor, 1920x1080. Waiting on nvidea to fix the driver. Ive been tweeting with Manuel Guzman from Nvidea. He says they are still working on the new driver.


Well, if you can get one with the samsung Vram, and sell your other one, then the cost shouldn't be that much, and the performance gain might be worth it.


----------



## MindBlank

Is 1.3v on reference cards manageable?

Or do I need better cooling, maybe something like the AC Accelero III?

I can do 1215MHz at 1.2v, but beyond that I get artifacts and lockups. Could this be the core's limit or can I push beyond this with better cooling?

I'm kinda on the fence if I should go Accelero III and see if 1.3v nets me 1300+MHz. I dont't want to spend the money and find out that 1215MHz is the limit.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Is 1.3v on reference cards manageable?
> 
> Or do I need better cooling, maybe something like the AC Accelero III?
> 
> I can do 1215MHz at 1.2v, but beyond that I get artifacts and lockups. Could this be the core's limit or can I push beyond this with better cooling?
> 
> I'm kinda on the fence if I should go Accelero III and see if 1.3v nets me 1300+MHz. I dont't want to spend the money and find out that 1215MHz is the limit.


You will definitely need better cooling. But for a reference card the only thing that I would run 1.3v on is a full cover EK water block. The VRMs on the reference just aren't equipped to push higher voltages with more power without substantial cooling. People run 1.3v 24/7 on EK FC blocks, but I don't know of anyone who has dared to do 1.3v on a reference card with air cooling long term.

You will definitely get more speed with 1.3v and additional cooling, how much I can't say, but these cards do respond well to voltage, so I'd have to guess, from my experience, around 1315MHz.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Is 1.3v on reference cards manageable?
> 
> Or do I need better cooling, maybe something like the AC Accelero III?
> 
> I can do 1215MHz at 1.2v, but beyond that I get artifacts and lockups. Could this be the core's limit or can I push beyond this with better cooling?
> 
> I'm kinda on the fence if I should go Accelero III and see if 1.3v nets me 1300+MHz. I dont't want to spend the money and find out that 1215MHz is the limit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikealfonsooss*
> 
> now can i ask you one question this skynet bios do you know if will increase and gpu clock and memory and boost;;;
> 
> or it will increase only gpu clock;;;


(whoops accidentally quoted a wrong chat)

Mind blank, This worked wonders for me! Add a couple of 120 Corsair HP SP fans and it's real nice..

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA66Z28H1378


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Is 1.3v on reference cards manageable?
> 
> Or do I need better cooling, maybe something like the AC Accelero III?
> 
> I can do 1215MHz at 1.2v, but beyond that I get artifacts and lockups. Could this be the core's limit or can I push beyond this with better cooling?
> 
> I'm kinda on the fence if I should go Accelero III and see if 1.3v nets me 1300+MHz. I dont't want to spend the money and find out that 1215MHz is the limit.


You can buy a different air cooler pretty cheap.


----------



## betabotxx

Wanted to check up and see if my results are similar to what people would expect.

I have both a ASUS and MSI 780 original coolers at 1200MHz Core / 1510MHz Memory @ 1.2V and they sit around the 77-80 degree range. The MSI was hitting upwards near 86-90, so I reapplied some new TIM and now it's much better.
Though I think something funny is happening as I can't get the memory clock anything past that really without crashing/artificating, which is only a +15MHz bump.

I'm wondering if reapplying the TIM for the ASUS card would do any good, I used Arctic Silver 5 on the MSI one.

Before OC:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5577146
After OC:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5808450

So do these results match the usual, and reapply TIM to ASUS, and memory issue?

Cheers


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> Wanted to check up and see if my results are similar to what people would expect.
> 
> I have both a ASUS and MSI 780 original coolers at 1200MHz Core / 1510MHz Memory @ 1.2V and they sit around the 77-80 degree range. The MSI was hitting upwards near 86-90, so I reapplied some new TIM and now it's much better.
> Though I think something funny is happening as I can't get the memory clock anything past that really without crashing/artificating, which is only a +15MHz bump.
> 
> I'm wondering if reapplying the TIM for the ASUS card would do any good, I used Arctic Silver 5 on the MSI one.
> 
> Before OC:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5577146
> After OC:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5808450
> 
> So do these results match the usual, and reapply TIM to ASUS, and memory issue?
> 
> Cheers


Hey Beta, are they reference cards? I'm nuts and I replace my Thermal compound every 6 months or so. It is always a good thing to replace the TC With a more premium one. Those temps are to high for my liking. Artifacts are normally caused by overclocking the Gpu to much, not the memory. Remember a quick rule of thumb, the Vrm is normally around 20c more than the Gpu temps and anything above 80c on Vrm makes me nervous even though most Vrms can be fine for short term use around a 90c- 100c. That's probably causing the crashing. Does your case have good airflow? Are your cards crystal clean? I would remove one card and find out how much you can overclock each Cards Gpu separately. Then raise the memory speed. Now you will have some type of benchmark for each card separately. Do you have the option to use PCI e 1 and PCI e 3 for your cards placement? That would give some good spacing for airflow. How are you watching your temps?


----------



## MindBlank

Is there any temp sensor for the VRM on these cards? Especially on reference cards.


----------



## betabotxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hey Beta, are they reference cards? I'm nuts and I replace my Thermal compound every 6 months or so. It is always a good thing to replace the TC With a more premium one. Those temps are to high for my liking. Artifacts are normally caused by overclocking the Gpu to much, not the memory. Remember a quick rule of thumb, the Vrm is normally around 20c more than the Gpu temps and anything above 80c on Vrm makes me nervous even though most Vrms can be fine for short term use around a 90c- 100c. That's probably causing the crashing. Does your case have good airflow? Are your cards crystal clean? I would remove one card and find out how much you can overclock each Cards Gpu separately. Then raise the memory speed. Now you will have some type of benchmark for each card separately. Do you have the option to use PCI e 1 and PCI e 3 for your cards placement? That would give some good spacing for airflow. How are you watching your temps?


Both cards aren't reference cards. I may think of doing the ASUS one soon to see if I can drop the temps a tad.

All the following temps are the max overclock that I have have stable so far, I don't run the cards at this all the time, so the temps for normal usage would be a bit less. Also from a restart of the computer so no temps are incorrect, using MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z to monitor temps.

The ASUS idles at about 58-59, and it's VRM temps are about 72. The MSI idles at around 51, not sure of VRM temps as it doesn't have an in-built sensor. After a full stable run of Fire Strike the ASUS gets to 75 (Core), and 85 (VRM) and the MSI gets to 73.

Case has decent airflow, but could probably be improved. The MSI is clean as I just did the TIM, and the ASUS is decently clean, but will clean it when I do it's TIM. I have an ASUS Hero VI, so there is a space in between the cards, with the ASUS being the higher card.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> All the following temps are the max overclock that I have have stable so far, I don't run the cards at this all the time, so the temps for normal usage would be a bit less. Also from a restart of the computer so no temps are incorrect, using MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z to monitor temps.
> 
> The ASUS idles at about 58-59, and it's VRM temps are about 72. The MSI idles at around 51, not sure of VRM temps as it doesn't have an in-built sensor. After a full stable run of Fire Strike the ASUS gets to 75 (Core), and 85 (VRM) and the MSI gets to 73


I would defiantly change the thermal compound. I use Prolimatech Pk3 TC... It's rated one of the best TC on the market..... Imo, That idle temp is a little too high. Do you have a side window fan blowing air directly on the cards bringing some fresh air in? Do you have a good size rear fan pulling out the hot air? I always overclock the gpu 1st, then after that is stable I raise the memory speed. Raise the voltage slightly when you start seeing artifacts then run the test again. Try using Unigine Heaven also. Normally when memory causes a crash the screen will go black and you will get a directx error and your still able to force quit everything running on the PC... A gpu crash, everything freezes and you have to do a force restart.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Is there any temp sensor for the VRM on these cards? Especially on reference cards.


I don't think so but I'm not sure. When you run Gpuz, check the sensors tab and see if it's there.


----------



## betabotxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I would defiantly change the thermal compound. I use Prolimatech Pk3 TC... It's rated one of the best TC on the market..... Imo, That idle temp is a little too high. Do you have a side window fan blowing air directly on the cards bringing some fresh air in? Do you have a good size rear fan pulling out the hot air? I always overclock the gpu 1st, then after that is stable I raise the memory speed. Raise the voltage slightly when you start seeing artifacts then run the test again. Try using Unigine Heaven also. Normally when memory causes a crash the screen will go black and you will get a directx error and your still able to force quit everything running on the PC... A gpu crash, everything freezes and you have to do a force restart.


Well currently the side of the case is off, but it does have two fans that would blow air into the case, but not straight onto the cards, a bit in front of them. Case is a Phantom (the original one). Really considering a new case / new fans. The Core clocks are as high as I think they will go, but if I try and increase the memory clocks I always get the DirectX crash. I will have to try each card individually to see if it's a problem with just one of them.

Anyways for now I'll look at redoing the TIM on the ASUS card. Is it the same process as doing the reference card? Just the four main screws on the back? Haven't done a third party non-reference layout one yet.


----------



## alton brown

Just the four main screws on the back? Haven't done a third party non-reference layout one yet.[/quote] what asus model is it?


----------



## betabotxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> what asus model is it?


ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5


Yes I have the exact card. Just the 4 screws. Don't over tighten them too much, you can crack the board. Tighten in a cross corner pattern.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> Wanted to check up and see if my results are similar to what people would expect.
> 
> I have both a ASUS and MSI 780 original coolers at 1200MHz Core / 1510MHz Memory @ 1.2V and they sit around the 77-80 degree range. The MSI was hitting upwards near 86-90, so I reapplied some new TIM and now it's much better.
> Though I think something funny is happening as I can't get the memory clock anything past that really without crashing/artificating, which is only a +15MHz bump.
> 
> I'm wondering if reapplying the TIM for the ASUS card would do any good, I used Arctic Silver 5 on the MSI one.
> 
> Before OC:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5577146
> After OC:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5808450
> 
> So do these results match the usual, and reapply TIM to ASUS, and memory issue?
> 
> Cheers


Holy crap that memory OC!!! I can barely go above 80mhz memory on my Evga Elpida memory before it crashes.
Edit: Never mind, did a quick look and thought that was 1610MHZ


----------



## betabotxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Yes I have the exact card. Just the 4 screws. Don't over tighten them too much, you can crack the board. Tighten in a cross corner pattern.


Ok cool, I'll see how much it improves the temps. Surprised it could crack that back-plate just by over-tightening a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Holy crap that memory OC!!! I can barely go above 80mhz memory on my Evga Elpida memory before it crashes.
> Edit: Never mind, did a quick look and thought that was 1610MHZ


Yah haha, the Elpida memory doesn't seem to do the best when overclocked.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> Ok cool, I'll see how much it improves the temps. Surprised it could crack that back-plate just by over-tightening a little.
> Yah haha, the Elpida memory doesn't seem to do the best when overclocked.


About the best my cards can do before it crashes. Tried to match your OC but seems to be within a % of error anyway. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5820388


----------



## betabotxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Yes I have the exact card. Just the 4 screws. Don't over tighten them too much, you can crack the board. Tighten in a cross corner pattern.


Well hmmm, I have replaced the TIM and cleaned the card, but now I have a slight issue.... I rebooted the computer and now whenever I'm in a game it looks like a black pixel is red. Never outside a game, I did a quick research and some say hardware and other's say the nvidia driver.

I'm lost... haha

Also think I got rid of a small sound that I kept hearing every now and then like a cable was loose. Will need to let it run a bit longer though.

Edit: Little update, only happens in fullscreen, so thinking software. That's a relief anyways. Still confused how the issue is only coming up now though :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> About the best my cards can do before it crashes. Tried to match your OC but seems to be within a % of error anyway. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5820388


Well it looks like it might be the best I can get, will now have to focus on getting temps down.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> Well hmmm, I have replaced the TIM and cleaned the card, but now I have a slight issue.... I rebooted the computer and now whenever I'm in a game it looks like a black pixel is red. Never outside a game, I did a quick research and some say hardware and other's say the nvidia driver.
> 
> I'm lost... haha


did you reseat the card correctly in the PCI slot? Is your sli cable seated correctly?


----------



## betabotxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> did you reseat the card correctly in the PCI slot? Is your sli cable seated correctly?


Ok, had to reseat it twice to get it right for some weird reason :/

Got about 3 degrees better on the ASUS card in general. Might have a look at my fan placement in the case next, and try improve it.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> Ok, had to reseat it twice to get it right for some weird reason :/
> 
> Got about 3 degrees better on the ASUS card in general. Might have a look at my fan placement in the case next, and try improve it.


did that fix the problem? You have to always make sure components are seated correctly. I would defiantly put your side back on the case and add a side fan and I bet the temps will drop even more!

And what brand thermal compound are you using?


----------



## betabotxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> did that fix the problem? You have to always make sure components are seated correctly. I would defiantly put your side back on the case and add a side fan and I bet the temps will drop even more!
> 
> And what brand thermal compound are you using?


Yep, issue was fixed. I reseated it one time, then got a black screen issue, and then reseated again and it's back to normal. Fully stable. I shall try it out, and see if I can modify the fans of the case. As they are all in their original push/pull config, and I think it's a bad one.

Artic Silver 5, only one I have on hand unfortunately, even though I believe it's in the top 5. I may be behind in time tho...


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> Yep, issue was fixed. I reseated it one time, then got a black screen issue, and then reseated again and it's back to normal. Fully stable. I shall try it out, and see if I can modify the fans of the case. As they are all in their original push/pull config, and I think it's a bad one.
> 
> Artic Silver 5, only one I have on hand unfortunately, even though I believe it's in the top 5. I may be behind in time tho...


nice! Good luck! Glad i could help!


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *betabotxx*
> 
> Yep, issue was fixed. I reseated it one time, then got a black screen issue, and then reseated again and it's back to normal. Fully stable. I shall try it out, and see if I can modify the fans of the case. As they are all in their original push/pull config, and I think it's a bad one.
> 
> Artic Silver 5, only one I have on hand unfortunately, even though I believe it's in the top 5. I may be behind in time tho...


Try Noctua NT-H1 thermal compund next time. I went from AS5 to NT-H1 and my temps dropped 5-7 degrees Celsius.


----------



## dfg555

So I can't use skyn3t BIOS if I have an A1 chip with 80.10.3A.00.80 BIOS? I have 780 SC w/ ACX.


----------



## D3LTA9

Quick question, what method are you guys predominately using for your overclocking, more specifically, for higher oc's at 1.3v or more? Are people still using Zawarudo's tool or Rbby258's method?

EDIT - also just refresh my memory, when adjusting voltage through ab, its core voltage that should go up right? My VRM voltage hits the values I set in AB but my core voltage peaks at 1.150v.

Pretty sure I would be getting crashes all over the place at 1300mhz core @ only 1.150v?

I just did a clean install and havent changed my 1.3v/1300mhz everyday OC in ages so thinking maybe I just had forgotten which voltage I normally monitored in Aida64...


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Quick question, what method are you guys predominately using for your overclocking, more specifically, for higher oc's at 1.3v or more? Are people still using Zawarudo's tool or Rbby258's method?
> 
> EDIT - also just refresh my memory, when adjusting voltage through ab, its core voltage that should go up right? My VRM voltage hits the values I set in AB but my core voltage peaks at 1.150v.
> 
> Pretty sure I would be getting crashes all over the place at 1300mhz core @ only 1.150v?
> 
> I just did a clean install and havent changed my 1.3v/1300mhz everyday OC in ages so thinking maybe I just had forgotten which voltage I normally monitored in Aida64...


I believe the new AB has an advanced voltage mode which will automatically allow you to raise up to 1.21.. I had to use a different soft mod for my card, Asus Gtx 780 DCU 2. I'm sure someone will help..


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> So I can't use skyn3t BIOS if I have an A1 chip with 80.10.3A.00.80 BIOS? I have 780 SC w/ ACX.


Yes, you can. That is what I started with.. I am using 80.10.36.00.82 Rev A1 now


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I believe the new AB has an advanced voltage mode which will automatically allow you to raise up to 1.21.. I had to use a different soft mod for my card, Asus Gtx 780 DCU 2. I'm sure someone will help..


AB allows up to 1.3V

I too would like to push past 1.3V. How are we doing that now?


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> AB allows up to 1.3V
> 
> I too would like to push past 1.3V. How are we doing that now?


Ah right, that's why I when I installed AB 4.1.1 it allowed me to go to 1.3v even without the softmod.

Can someone just check for me there voltages via aida64 and let me know if it is core or VRM voltage that is changing when you adjust via AB? something definitely is not right with my OC atm as getting crashes at way lower clocks than previously. (I know that sometimes after a while you need to bump voltage to hold the same clocks but this is way more than a slight difference).


----------



## dfg555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Yes, you can. That is what I started with.. I am using 80.10.36.00.82 Rev A1 now


So can I use Rev 3A and below? Would Rev 3A be the best to use?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> So can I use Rev 3A and below? Would Rev 3A be the best to use?


I used the moded Hydro Copper Rev. I dont see why you couldnt use 3A. It appears you have the same card as me. One of the first 780's produced.


----------



## OccamRazor

Whats going on here???? who need what???









Cheers guys

Occamrazor


----------



## dfg555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Whats going on here???? who need what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Occamrazor


All sorted out for me, thanks for the custom VBIOS.


----------



## Chatassys

I am trying to burn in into one of Skyn3t's bios my stable clocks, so I dont have to use any third party software to overclock.
I usually have no problems doing this, but it seems that Skyn3t's bios does not allow any modifications.
I tried to set the clocks on Common and Boost States, saved as a new bios and flashed.
While GPU-Z does report under "GPU Clock" the set value in KBT, the core itself wont go past the stock.

Am I doing something wrong, is there any other software to use or is it just a limitation of Skyn3t?

Thanks for the help


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I am trying to burn in into one of Skyn3t's bios my stable clocks, so I dont have to use any third party software to overclock.
> I usually have no problems doing this, but it seems that Skyn3t's bios does not allow any modifications.
> I tried to set the clocks on Common and Boost States, saved as a new bios and flashed.
> While GPU-Z does report under "GPU Clock" the set value in KBT, the core itself wont go past the stock.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, is there any other software to use or is it just a limitation of Skyn3t?
> 
> Thanks for the help





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Claro que nao e limitacao...











Our bios are custom made by HEX editors, so you can expect things inside it not being exactly on the same place as an original bios, KBT edits only part of the bios and sometimes using KBT you do more bad than good on our bios, use KBT on a original bios only!








Tell me what you need.

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Final Photos of the S3 / 780















TCO


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Final Photos of the S3 / 780
> 
> TCO


looks awesome! Nice job!


----------



## jleslie246

Looks very cool! I see an air bubble in the GPU water block (top right).


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> looks awesome! Nice job!


Thanks a Ton!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Looks very cool! I see an air bubble in the GPU water block (top right).


I has since, worked itself out. The Pump is pushing around 1.3Gal/Min or 80Gal/Hour

TCO


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que nao e limitacao...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our bios are custom made by HEX editors, so you can expect things inside it not being exactly on the same place as an original bios, KBT edits only part of the bios and sometimes using KBT you do more bad than good on our bios, use KBT on a original bios only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you need.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for your (fast) reply!!

I managed to make it work with the 3A revision ( somehow it was being stubborn on the 3 non A... ) and now everything is working perfectly.
But I appreciate the help! Will definitely come again if I need something else tweaked


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que nao e limitacao...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our bios are custom made by HEX editors, so you can expect things inside it not being exactly on the same place as an original bios, KBT edits only part of the bios and sometimes using KBT you do more bad than good on our bios, use KBT on a original bios only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you need.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Just out of curiosity, do you think you might be able to prepare a GTX 780 80.80 AND 80.10 BIOS for reference cards that have the same base clock? I have one of each and it gets very annoying having to constantly adjust two card's clocks separately! I'd really appreciate it if you could help me out here!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you think you might be able to prepare a GTX 780 80.80 AND 80.10 BIOS for reference cards that have the same base clock? I have one of each and it gets very annoying having to constantly adjust two card's clocks separately! I'd really appreciate it if you could help me out here!


Sure, send me your two bios and tell me the speed you want to run them!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## bluewr

Updated to the latest WHQL driver.

I'm having some weird problem, even after using DDU and going back to earlier driver.

In Catzilla and other benchmark, my FPS will drop to 10~15 FPS for few second randomly, and my benchmark score have reduced alot.

and in game, I'm getting sometime weird flickering light.

Is my GPU going bad, or is there any way to specificaly test each one for my SLI?


----------



## SgtRotty

i have a couple questions regarding power limit to the 780s:

(im running on water, temps never reach higher than 55c on benchmarks or games)

1. is it safe to run 412watts through these cards 24/7 for gaming and easy stuff?

2. when i run a benchmark Ive noticed the power limit in afterburner peaks at around 107-109%. should i bump the power limit slider higher than 125% for extra cushion or can it be lowered to 115% and be safe?

3.im not understanding what the power% is reading, is it reading 107-109% of 412watts? or 107-109% of default volts?

thanks!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure, send me your two bios and tell me the speed you want to run them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I am actually just running Skyn3t BIOSes, but the different revs have different stock clocks.

If you could make this rev. 4 BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18990

And this rev 3A BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19007

Both run at something around or just below 950 MHz.

I would appreciate it!


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I am actually just running Skyn3t BIOSes, but the different revs have different stock clocks.
> 
> If you could make this rev. 4 BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18990
> 
> And this rev 3A BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19007
> 
> Both run at something around or just below 950 MHz.
> 
> I would appreciate it!


I would also appreciate this sooooo much!!
Have the same annoyance and use those same BIOS on both of them.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> i have a couple questions regarding power limit to the 780s:
> 
> (im running on water, temps never reach higher than 55c on benchmarks or games)
> 
> 1. is it safe to run 412watts through these cards 24/7 for gaming and easy stuff?
> 
> 2. when i run a benchmark Ive noticed the power limit in afterburner peaks at around 107-109%. should i bump the power limit slider higher than 125% for extra cushion or can it be lowered to 115% and be safe?
> 
> 3.im not understanding what the power% is reading, is it reading 107-109% of 412watts? or 107-109% of default volts?
> 
> thanks!


I'm not sure but I believe each card uses around 250 watts on load.

I grabbed this from an old thread, it was written by Brettjv Senior Moderator..

Original question

"I just got a new card that opens this option on MSI Afterburner.

1.) How does this differ from voltage control?

2.) How would this cause instability?"

BRETTJV REPLIED

"It's quite different from voltage control. It's something more akin to 'wattage control'. Your card has some amount of 'juice' it's expected to run at, at a maximum. Let's say you have 2 x 6 -pin connectors on your card + the power from the motherboard. The max 'rated' wattage draw from each of these three connections is 75W, and you have 3, so the absolute max wattage draw that AMD is going to 'allow' your card to draw is 225W.

However, they likely 'expect' a card with this connector configuration to draw something like 175W. Lets call that wattage amount the card's TDP, for the sake of simplicity.

So, when your power limit is set at 100%, this means your card is 'limited' to it's TDP, and if whatEVER you're doing with the card is causes it to exceed a draw of 175W, the driver will start to downclock and downvolt the card in order to get it run within the expected power envelope designated by the power target slider and the TDP.

Raising the Power Target up simply allows for your card to draw more juice through it's three connectors without resorting to downclocking/volting. In the scenario I described, it's likely that whatever % value you have available over 100% is going to reflect the difference between TDP and 'max safe wattage draw', based on the connectors running to your card. If your card indeed had a TDP value of 175, it's likely that max power target would be 100% + (225-175)/175 * 100, or 128% maximum power target.

So, when you OC, and especially when you OV your card, you are obviously likely to increase the power draw of the card (depending of course on the intensity of the test, whether you have v-sync on, these types of things), and if you don't raise the power limit, it might well cause the card to downclock/downvolt when you don't want it to.

I've never heard that raising power target causes instability, and if it does, it's because something is 'broken' in terms of the driver or the application you're using to raise the target. If things were working correctly, the impact of raising the slider should only be as I described above, basically just allowing you to reach higher OC/OV w/o downclocking due to excessive power draw ... but all this of course assumes that your card is otherwise capable/stable at the OC/OV combination you're chosen ... raising the target shouldn't affect stability, just the point at which the card auto-downclocks to save energy thumb.gif"

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## acQem

I want to get rid of Boost 2.0 on my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler. It's A1, part number 03G-P4-3784-KR.

Which mod BIOS should I use?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acQem*
> 
> I want to get rid of Boost 2.0 on my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler. It's A1, part number 03G-P4-3784-KR.
> 
> Which mod BIOS should I use?


Hi, for starters Download Gpuz and check which bios version you have now.


----------



## acQem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hi, for starters Download Gpuz and check which bios version you have now.


Hi, thx for the answer. It's 80.10.3C.01.80 (sent to me by EVGA), the card came with 80.10.3A.00.80.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acQem*
> 
> Hi, thx for the answer. It's 80.10.3C.01.80 (sent to me by EVGA), the card came with 80.10.3A.00.80.


. Watch this video






And this video






After that go to the 1st page of the thread and match up your bios with the recommend bios from skyn3ts post. I'm working right now and sorry for short replies, there's much more involved but this is a good start for you.

Of course use this info at your own risk. Please try to take your time and read everything carefully and do as much research as you can. You don't want to brick your card.


----------



## acQem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> . Watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that go to the 1st page of the thread and match up your bios with the recommend bios from skyn3ts post. I'm working right now and sorry for short replies, there's much more involved but this is a good start for you.
> 
> Of course use this info at your own risk. Please try to take your time and read everything carefully and do as much research as you can. You don't want to brick your card.


I did, still I am not sure which BIOS to use because there is only one for the B1 version of the FTW version of my card. From what I know there might not even be a BIOS for my card, that's why I asked it here.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acQem*
> 
> I did, still I am not sure which BIOS to use because there is only one for the B1 version of the FTW version of my card. From what I know there might not even be a BIOS for my card, that's why I asked it here.


Hmmm, I'm not sure. There's a lot of nice people here, hopedully someone will jump in and help you. I bet you can use one of the versions for your card but wait to see if some tells you for sure which one to use.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acQem*
> 
> Hi, thx for the answer. It's 80.10.3C.01.80 (sent to me by EVGA), the card came with 80.10.3A.00.80.


If it came with the 80.10.3A.00.80 then you would download the BIOS in the 3A revisions of the BIOS section and get the gtx 780 ACX one(first one on that list), flash and have fun OCing.


----------



## infidele

hi everyone,

first, thanks to all for the great work done here, thanks to ppl deving and testing and thanks to community for feedback.

i'am now the happy owner of msi gtx 780 lightning. i'am testing overclocking and its working pretty well but i got one big issue.

I am using skynet bios rev 4 LN2 mode. when i overclock the card with afterburner 4.1.1.7625 and make a test with occt, card is running at overclocked clock...

i try differents games but when i play, card is running stock clock (980mhz). in warframe, card is overclocked in game menu but if i start a mission, card go back to stock clock...

i don't really understand what is happening, i was thinking about mod bios to have overclocked clock but i am gonna need some help with kepler bios tweaker so here my newbie questions :

what should i change on kepler bios tweaker to mod clock ? TDP Base entry ? 3D base entry ? first line in voltage control ?

how much is max mem volt ?

can i increase mem clock safely with stock voltage ? i will crash if too high but won't damage board ?

thx for all, sry for poor english


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infidele*
> 
> hi everyone,
> 
> first, thanks to all for the great work done here, thanks to ppl deving and testing and thanks to community for feedback.
> 
> i'am now the happy owner of msi gtx 780 lightning. i'am testing overclocking and its working pretty well but i got one big issue.
> 
> I am using skynet bios rev 4 LN2 mode. when i overclock the card with afterburner 4.1.1.7625 and make a test with occt, card is running at overclocked clock...
> 
> i try differents games but when i play, card is running stock clock (980mhz). in warframe, card is overclocked in game menu but if i start a mission, card go back to stock clock...
> 
> i don't really understand what is happening, i was thinking about mod bios to have overclocked clock but i am gonna need some help with kepler bios tweaker so here my newbie questions :
> 
> what should i change on kepler bios tweaker to mod clock ? TDP Base entry ? 3D base entry ? first line in voltage control ?
> 
> how much is max mem volt ?
> 
> can i increase mem clock safely with stock voltage ? i will crash if too high but won't damage board ?
> 
> thx for all, sry for poor english


The first thing that comes to mind with this is: What is your GPU load? If, for whatever reason, you are not at high enough load, it will drop it's clocks back. Given Warframe has EXTREMELY low requirements I suspect that this is what is happening. It's probably limited more by the rest of the system in game, even if it is still running at good FPS.

There is a difference in the menu, and the reason it would run at full clocks there, is that the menu is likely very easy for the CPU to calculate in, so it can run at much higher FPS. Try a benchmark like 3Dmark or Heaven and see if it runs at full clocks.

Also, don't use the BIOS tweaker with Skyn3t BIOSes, they are not 100% compatible, as I understand it. Just use afterburner to overclock. And yes, memory can be safely overclocked at stock voltages.


----------



## infidele

yeah gpu load is low ... but i use vsync (working in menu) with 144hz monitor still the card refuse to "work" in mission and dont reach 144fps

gonna try heaven

i dont really understand what does AB OC (p state ? base clock ?) and i didnt expect this adaptative clock since nvidia boost is disabled with skynet bios...

edit : heaven work with overclock like occt

gpu 1267 at 1.24v with 200% power limit
ram 3348


----------



## infidele

ok ... i increased quality via nvidia control pannel : anti-aliasing -> 16x csaa ; anisot ->16x
warframe now overclock in game ... sometime
i'am playing 100fps with vsync 144mhz
i disable vsync and then reach 180fps ...

its really annoying ...

also clock and voltage are "adaptative", i don't understand why clock is moving i get 1260mhz then 1050 then 1200 ...


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infidele*
> 
> yeah gpu load is low ... but i use vsync (working in menu) with 144hz monitor still the card refuse to "work" in mission and dont reach 144fps
> 
> gonna try heaven
> 
> i dont really understand what does AB OC (p state ? base clock ?) and i didnt expect this adaptative clock since nvidia boost is disabled with skynet bios...
> 
> edit : heaven work with overclock like occt
> 
> gpu 1267 at 1.24v with 200% power limit
> ram 3348


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infidele*
> 
> ok ... i increased quality via nvidia control pannel : anti-aliasing -> 16x csaa ; anisot ->16x
> warframe now overclock in game ... sometime
> i'am playing 100fps with vsync 144mhz
> i disable vsync and then reach 180fps ...
> 
> its really annoying ...
> 
> also clock and voltage are "adaptative", i don't understand why clock is moving i get 1260mhz then 1050 then 1200 ...


I just noticed that you have a Phenom II X4. That will probably actually be bottlenecking your GPU, which is why you aren't seeing full GPU loads. You don't have the CPU power to feed your GPU the info it needs.

And the GPU will adjust it's clocks based on load. They are always adaptive, it's just that without boost it won't go over your maximum set value. So if your GPU isn't heavily loaded it will clock down to a lower speed to save power.

Afterburner is just a tool that will allow you to adjust voltages, clocks etc. Clocks are generally on an offset and you can either use an offset fvoltage or a fixed voltage for a slightly higher voltage. It sounds like you've been changing the BIOS and then flashing to overclock. That is not the best idea.

As I said before, though, I think the root of your problem is that you are being limited by the CPU, which is limiting the maximum GPU load and that's causing it to lower it's clocks because there is insufficient load for it to be at full speed. What frequency is your CPU running at?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infidele*
> 
> ok ... i increased quality via nvidia control pannel : anti-aliasing -> 16x csaa ; anisot ->16x
> warframe now overclock in game ... sometime
> i'am playing 100fps with vsync 144mhz
> i disable vsync and then reach 180fps ...
> 
> its really annoying ...
> 
> also clock and voltage are "adaptative", i don't understand why clock is moving i get 1260mhz then 1050 then 1200 ...


Turn your AA off. You should see your FPS go way up.

I agree, the CPU is limiting your GPU performance.

EDIT: Drop a FX8350 (or similar) on your motherboard and you will be good.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind with this is: What is your GPU load? If, for whatever reason, you are not at high enough load, it will drop it's clocks back. Given Warframe has EXTREMELY low requirements I suspect that this is what is happening. It's probably limited more by the rest of the system in game, even if it is still running at good FPS.
> 
> There is a difference in the menu, and the reason it would run at full clocks there, is that the menu is likely very easy for the CPU to calculate in, so it can run at much higher FPS. Try a benchmark like 3Dmark or Heaven and see if it runs at full clocks.
> 
> Also, don't use the BIOS tweaker with Skyn3t BIOSes, they are not 100% compatible, as I understand it. Just use afterburner to overclock. And yes, memory can be safely overclocked at stock voltages.


GOOD STUFF! NICE DETAIL!


----------



## infidele

thx for reply

i was expecting ddr bottleneck not CPU







i didnt OC my CPU yet because windows have memory read error when i shutdown computer. I only change gpu and mobo so i think my mobo dont like this very old ddr. i can OC my CPU to 4Ghz easy i think so i will start test.

i am using skynet bios 4, i didnt mod it. my fps increased when i increased AA quality, i don't understand why u want me to remove this.

edit : cpu is now 4GHz at 1.5v (1.488) NB 2400, so there should be different gpu load in game now ?

edit2 : with OC CPU, gpu dosn't OC in game anymore

edit 3 : cpu load 80-90% gonna try new cpu...


----------



## TheScorpio32

Guys i am using skynet bios 4 on my GTX 780 and I OC'd it to 1241 core clock and 1575 memory at 1.25volt
My CPU is at 4.5Ghz As well (i7.4770k)
And Got 10K Score in 3Dmark, how good is that?
I Mean my card is watercooled it barely pushes upper 50's (temps) during those benchmarks, i can probably get it up to 1300mhz but i tried with 1.3v and it crashed, even with 0 memory overclock.. does anyone know a volt unlock that still work, everyone i tried has failed on me, maybe because am on windows 10 and those are 2 years old.


----------



## infidele

try overclock mem, stay stock voltage, i feel gpu and mem need to be oc both if you want to go high


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScorpio32*
> 
> Guys i am using skynet bios 4 on my GTX 780 and I OC'd it to 1241 core clock and 1575 memory at 1.25volt
> My CPU is at 4.5Ghz As well (i7.4770k)
> And Got 10K Score in 3Dmark, how good is that?
> I Mean my card is watercooled it barely pushes upper 50's (temps) during those benchmarks, i can probably get it up to 1300mhz but i tried with 1.3v and it crashed, even with 0 memory overclock.. does anyone know a volt unlock that still work, everyone i tried has failed on me, maybe because am on windows 10 and those are 2 years old.


dont just raise the voltage all the way to 1.30. You have to raise the voltage in small increments. Are you running Unigine Heavan and checking to see if you are getting artifacts?


----------



## TheScorpio32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> dont just raise the voltage all the way to 1.30. You have to raise the voltage in small increments. Are you running Unigine Heavan and checking to see if you are getting artifacts?


EDIT, i figured it out, thanks tho!

My Benchmarks so far with this OC
3Dmark firestrike 10,022 -
Heaven Unigine: 1455 Score / 47.9 FPS


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> dont just raise the voltage all the way to 1.30. You have to raise the voltage in small increments. Are you running Unigine Heavan and checking to see if you are getting artifacts?


Im on water, i just set my votage as high as it would go, 1.3V, then pushed the gpu clock up untill it crashed in game, then backed off a hair. I did the same with mem clock.

Could I get a higher OC with lower voltage??

Also, I am limited to the OC of my weakest GPU since I am running in SLI. OR should I clock my cards separately?? I actually have not tried it.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Im on water, i just set my votage as high as it would go, 1.3V, then pushed the gpu clock up untill it crashed in game, then backed off a hair. I did the same with mem clock.
> 
> Could I get a higher OC with lower voltage??
> 
> Also, I am limited to the OC of my weakest GPU since I am running in SLI. OR should I clock my cards separately?? I actually have not tried it.


Start with just one card at a time to establish each cards stable overclock. Start off with raising your Temp and Power target all the way. Don't worry, you will do no damage to the card. Read up on what they do. Always throughout this whole process and once your card is stable, everyday watch your card temps. That's part of over clocking! Now, Put your mem clock back to zero. Then only start with raising your gpu clock. Download unigine heaven( it's a benchmarking program) and start benchmarking keeping note of your scores. Every time you run UH and the card runs it without artifacting, raise your gpu clock up 10 more MHz. Repeat until you see artifacting while running UH. When artifacts starts, raise your voltage slightly then check for artifacts. If there is no artifacts, raise gpu clock 10 MHz. Then repeat the process until you reach a stable overclock without artifacts and the PC crashing. Now start raising your mem speed up 10 MHz and run UH and repeat the process. Most likely your PC will crash ( black screen with directx error) if the memory is too high. When that happens drop the mem speed 10mhz and you should be good. Then repeat this process for the 2nd card. Make sure In AB or PX the link both cards is off! Please someone, feel free to jump in if I'm giving incorrect info!


----------



## bluewr

OK, so I don't have SLI anymore.
Both my Asus DCII GPU broke, so I took it to my local Asus support center.

1 is only one fan died, so it got the fan replaced, ti has the Samsung vram.

2nd one, has the espida vram, and had to repair it 3 time, this time is the fourth, and they decided to give me a new Asus Trix 780 with 6GB vram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Start with just one card at a time to establish each cards stable overclock. Start off with raising your Temp and Power target all the way. Don't worry, you will do no damage to the card. Read up on what they do. Always throughout this whole process and once your card is stable, everyday watch your card temps. That's part of over clocking! Now, Put your mem clock back to zero. Then only start with raising your gpu clock. Download unigine heaven( it's a benchmarking program) and start benchmarking keeping note of your scores. Every time you run UH and the card runs it without artifacting, raise your gpu clock up 10 more MHz. Repeat until you see artifacting while running UH. When artifacts starts, raise your voltage slightly then check for artifacts. If there is no artifacts, raise gpu clock 10 MHz. Then repeat the process until you reach a stable overclock without artifacts and the PC crashing. Now start raising your mem speed up 10 MHz and run UH and repeat the process. Most likely your PC will crash ( black screen with directx error) if the memory is too high. When that happens drop the mem speed 10mhz and you should be good. Then repeat this process for the 2nd card. Make sure In AB or PX the link both cards is off! Please someone, feel free to jump in if I'm giving incorrect info!


Raise GPU clock by 13mhz, not 10 mhz


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Start with just one card at a time to establish each cards stable overclock. Start off with raising your Temp and Power target all the way. Don't worry, you will do no damage to the card. Read up on what they do. Always throughout this whole process and once your card is stable, everyday watch your card temps. That's part of over clocking! Now, Put your mem clock back to zero. Then only start with raising your gpu clock. Download unigine heaven( it's a benchmarking program) and start benchmarking keeping note of your scores. Every time you run UH and the card runs it without artifacting, raise your gpu clock up 10 more MHz. Repeat until you see artifacting while running UH. When artifacts starts, raise your voltage slightly then check for artifacts. If there is no artifacts, raise gpu clock 10 MHz. Then repeat the process until you reach a stable overclock without artifacts and the PC crashing. Now start raising your mem speed up 10 MHz and run UH and repeat the process. Most likely your PC will crash ( black screen with directx error) if the memory is too high. When that happens drop the mem speed 10mhz and you should be good. Then repeat this process for the 2nd card. Make sure In AB or PX the link both cards is off! Please someone, feel free to jump in if I'm giving incorrect info!


Great write up! That is pretty much what I did. I used firestrike and just played BF3/4. I just always put max voltage when I did it. I'm on water so no mater what I do they wont go over 55 degrees Celsius.

So leave the cards seperate/unlinked? I can get my good card up to about 1350MHz GPU, 3500MHz on memory. My bad card only to 1241MHz. and 3500MHz on memory. Therefore I have them linked and set to 1241MHz. Ill try to unlink and push my good card harder.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Great write up! That is pretty much what I did. I used firestrike and just played BF3/4. I just always put max voltage when I did it. I'm on water so no mater what I do they wont go over 55 degrees Celsius.
> 
> So leave the cards seperate/unlinked? I can get my good card up to about 1350MHz GPU, 3500MHz on memory. My bad card only to 1241MHz. and 3500MHz on memory. Therefore I have them linked and set to 1241MHz. Ill try to unlink and push my good card harder.


thanks for the compliment! Glad I could help! That's a good question, I don't run Sli anymore. I believe they should be unlinked so each card can perform at its maximum overclock, on the flip side I would think having both cards run at the same overclock, (which is how I kept my 3 way sli on gtx 570s) they would perform much better in game.. Again, Im not sure but hopefully someone who runs Sli will jump in and get you the correct answer.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> thanks for the compliment! Glad I could help! That's a good question, I don't run Sli anymore. I believe they should be unlinked so each card can perform at its maximum overclock, on the flip side I would think having both cards run at the same overclock, (which is how I kept my 3 way sli on gtx 570s) they would perform much better in game.. Again, Im not sure but hopefully someone who runs Sli will jump in and get you the correct answer.


I just ran Valley Benchmark with them unlocked. My score did not change at all when I unsynched them. I had one gpu at 1350MHz and the other at 1241MHz. Strange


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I just ran Valley Benchmark with them unlocked. My score did not change at all when I unsynched them. I had one gpu at 1350MHz and the other at 1241MHz. Strange


id say keep it like that for now and game now.. Gaming is the best way to verify a stable overclock! Then link them later if you wish to. good luck!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I just ran Valley Benchmark with them unlocked. My score did not change at all when I unsynched them. I had one gpu at 1350MHz and the other at 1241MHz. Strange


Just a question, is the faster card the one your monitors are plugged into? I ask because, generally, that one will see a slightly higher load because it's responsible for stitching together the images of the two cards, so you should, in theory, get the best results if your primary card is the faster one. In my rig I know I often see the primary card at around 98-99% with the secondary at around 95% if they are at the same clocks. This is with the exception of the Witcher 3 which, since the 1.7 update, has 80% on the primary and 90% on the secondary... But never near 100%


----------



## hasukka

Hey,

Is anyone able to confirm if either the ASUSGTX780.rom or GK110.rom files are the default bios versions for my Asus GTX 780? The GK110.rom is the modded BIOS that is currently on my GFX card. However I am looking to set back the default BIOS. My GPU is probably on the brink of breaking and I intend to make it viable for RMA.

I tested overclocking it with my custom BIOS, but never got better results than on my default BIOS, just couldn't be arsed to revert before.

http://gamma.nic.fi/~bullteam/GTX780/


----------



## jleslie246

Has anyone moved their 780 ('s) to a Z170 system yet? Any performance changes from this move?

Im looking to move from AMD to Intel. What is the best motherboard to use for i7 and Z170? Im leaning Asus Extreme but it stil is not out to buy yet. Ill be using my 2z 780's in SLI untill the next wave of video cards come out. I will be using a custom water loop as well. I also want the fastest SSD possible without using a PCIe slot. I want max performance for 2 graphics cards. I am coming from a FX8350 system.. Ive not done an Intel system since P4's. I need RAM recommendation as well, 16-32G. Thanks.


----------



## alton brown

Hey guys, the system req. finally came out for Star Wars Battlefront..Whats this Jib Jab that recommended reqiement is a Gtx 970? I game at 1080p. Do we need to upgrade to max out the settings?


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hey guys, the system req. finally came out for Star Wars Battlefront..Whats this Jib Jab that recommended reqiement is a Gtx 970? I game at 1080p. Do we need to upgrade to max out the settings?


Nope marketing things (again as always) check guru3d even a r9 380 can do 60 fps at 1080 and 40 something at 1440p.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Nope marketing things (again as always) check guru3d even a r9 380 can do 60 fps at 1080 and 40 something at 1440p.


I figured that. Thanks for the input.. I checked game debate and it gave my system a 10 rating across the board.. Damn companies!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I figured that. Thanks for the input.. I checked game debate and it gave my system a 10 rating across the board.. Damn companies!


Someone can correct me if i'm wrong, but I do believe they base the requirements on ref cards.... definitely not OC'd.

On another note... I've been having an internal debate to upgrade my 780 for the past few weeks even though I am having absolutely no issues with it... cranked the volts to 1300 and I'm running at a stable 1241 core and 3305 mem, temps not breaching 40 when gaming... 49 when I have the CPU folding alongside it.

I'm not folding 24/7 anymore, only at night or when I'm away from the PC... and the games I'm playing are not heavy GPU dependent or weighing me down. Wasn't a problem until I quit my job and moved haha


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Someone can correct me if i'm wrong, but I do believe they base the requirements on ref cards.... definitely not OC'd.
> 
> On another note... I've been having an internal debate to upgrade my 780 for the past few weeks even though I am having absolutely no issues with it... cranked the volts to 1300 and I'm running at a stable 1241 core and 3305 mem, temps not breaching 40 when gaming... 49 when I have the CPU folding alongside it.
> 
> I'm not folding 24/7 anymore, only at night or when I'm away from the PC... and the games I'm playing are not heavy GPU dependent or weighing me down. Wasn't a problem until I quit my job and moved haha


I was convinced to keep mine. Keep yours.?


----------



## hht92

Definitely dont update your cards yet, wait for Pascal, just oc your cards 1200+ MHz and you will be ok, i am gaming here 1440p at ultra except AA in all games.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I was convinced to keep mine. Keep yours.?


Excellent point!









Hht, I have mine at 1241mhz. Haven't pushed it harder yet, but I may try when I get back home for funsies. It's definitely a wonderful card... Just wish I kept my DC2 instead of the evga SC... the DC2 was a beast I just didn't wait out the voltage unlock fix on it.


----------



## vanasfield

I have been thinking about getting a 2nd card for a SLI setup, I did manage to find a matching MSi GTX 780 about 30 minutes from me for sale @ $300 CDN, I paid $260 for my 1st card. I am hesitant due to the cost and the fact that the card is rather old gen. If I sold my card today I would get about $260, what I payed for it but if I wait for Pascal my cards value will more likely drop as there would be many more GTX 900 series cards for sale.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a 2nd card for a SLI setup, I did manage to find a matching MSi GTX 780 about 30 minutes from me for sale @ $300 CDN, I paid $260 for my 1st card. I am hesitant due to the cost and the fact that the card is rather old gen. If I sold my card today I would get about $260, what I payed for it but if I wait for Pascal my cards value will more likely drop as there would be many more GTX 900 series cards for sale.


I use to think like that, as gamers we don't buy cards because we think about the resale value. We buy them to game. You already purchased your existing card used, so imo your already ahead. I call that the Evolution of Technology syndrome. what resolution do you game at?


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Excellent point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hht, I have mine at 1241mhz. Haven't pushed it harder yet, but I may try when I get back home for funsies. It's definitely a wonderful card... Just wish I kept my DC2 instead of the evga SC... the DC2 was a beast I just didn't wait out the voltage unlock fix on it.


My max stable overclock is at 1254 MHz at default volts, default bios no mods etc. The only problem hold me back is temps, i cant oc in the summer







but all other months i stay below 65 Celsius.


----------



## vanasfield

1080, I don't see myself going to a higher resolution any time soon.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> My max stable overclock is at 1254 MHz at default volts, default bios no mods etc. The only problem hold me back is temps, i cant oc in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but all other months i stay below 65 Celsius.


Purchase this and slap on some Corsair HP SP fans! RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS CORE EDITION, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28H1378
I'm at 1306mhz, 1250volts, running no higher than 50c on heavy load and vrm floats around 65-70c.. This worked wonders for me!


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> 1080, I don't see myself going to a higher resolution any time soon.


I would stick with the 780 then. I game at 1080 also, these guys also told me to stick with the 780. I might run sli after I see how Battlefront runs.


----------



## vanasfield

I have been playing the Beta for the past few days without any problems, its a fun game but its not ez staying alive.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> My max stable overclock is at 1254 MHz at default volts, default bios no mods etc. The only problem hold me back is temps, i cant oc in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but all other months i stay below 65 Celsius.


lucky, I'm on 1300 volts with skyn3t bios... But I'm water cooling and in the mountains of Colorado... Idling 30, folding pushes the card to 41.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> I have been playing the Beta for the past few days without any problems, its a fun game but its not ez staying alive.


What settings for beta?


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Purchase this and slap on some Corsair HP SP fans! RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS CORE EDITION, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28H1378
> I'm at 1306mhz, 1250volts, running no higher than 50c on heavy load and vrm floats around 65-70c.. This worked wonders for me!


Thanks for the advice, whats the difference between core edition and the simple version?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, whats the difference between core edition and the simple version?


The core addition is painted black and looks nicer. It's really neat. Only negative thing is it adds weight and takes up about 3 slots. I actually wrote some reviews on it at new egg.! My new egg name is Riggs. Check it out.


----------



## MinotPanda

Just wondering if these bios flashes will work on the EVGA 780sc 6gb editions?


----------



## vasyltheonly

So I got my other 780 from evga rma. Tested the card, works great no issues. Now I'm trying to bios hack it. It is the B1 version. When trying to hack the bios I get ID mismatch even with the -4-5-6. Help?! I want to set the same bios as my other B1 card and want them to link up with speeds. Thanks in advance.

bioshackerror.JPG 52k .JPG file


Edit: Fixed it. A combination of actually disabling the cards and getting a new version of nvflash worked.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MinotPanda*
> 
> Just wondering if these bios flashes will work on the EVGA 780sc 6gb editions?


On the front page, look at the rev4 bios. There are two that are 6gb. One is for evga and should work for you.


----------



## MinotPanda

Awesome Thank you


----------



## vasyltheonly

Can anyone with sli and windows 10 tell me if you're having any issues? As 2 months ago my videoram would go up to 7gb and crash any game. So I reverted back to 8.1 but would love to use 10.


----------



## rentay

Will any of the bios flashes work with EVGA 780 Classified ACX 3gb?


----------



## casper5632

I have a 780 DCU2 OC, I just ordered a 1440p monitor. How well do you think my card is gonna be able to handle modern gaming? I never had any problems maxing out games at 1080p, except for insane stuff like witcher 3 hairworks, and titanfall insane textures. I do have it moderately overclocked up to 1230 I believe, but I am considering putting research in to overvolt it a bit just to adjust better to the resolution change.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I have a 780 DCU2 OC, I just ordered a 1440p monitor. How well do you think my card is gonna be able to handle modern gaming? I never had any problems maxing out games at 1080p, except for insane stuff like witcher 3 hairworks, and titanfall insane textures. I do have it moderately overclocked up to 1230 I believe, but I am considering putting research in to overvolt it a bit just to adjust better to the resolution change.


I have the exact same card and I'm staying at 1080p for now.. There is a volt mod on the 1st page of this forum specifically for our cards. I have never had any issue with Titanfall. I can max that game out, v sync on and maintain 60 fps. I have a higher overclock than you but I'm sure you can push more out of your card if you decide to do the volt mod. I'm sure that will help, but It's the 3 gigs of vram that's going to hurt you with the new monitor. Higher the res. More the vram needed. I have scaling set to 140% in BF4 with everything max out and v sync on and I still maintain 60 fps. IMO, 780s were made for maxing out games at 1080p. Im waiting to see how SWBF is going to be with my card.


----------



## casper5632

There havent been a ton of games that got my VRAM that high, but that is most likely because I had a 60hz monitor. 144hz upgrade and 1440p is gonna keep my card at 100% most of the time. I dont plan on getting a new card until next gen. My 780 has treated me well so ill probably try for a voltage mod then to keep her going on the new monitor. I hope I dont have to drop textures down to low on new stuff though, that would break my heart.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> There havent been a ton of games that got my VRAM that high, but that is most likely because I had a 60hz monitor. 144hz upgrade and 1440p is gonna keep my card at 100% most of the time. I dont plan on getting a new card until next gen. My 780 has treated me well so ill probably try for a voltage mod then to keep her going on the new monitor. I hope I dont have to drop textures down to low on new stuff though, that would break my heart.


Lol! I hear ya.. Accepting the fact that our once high end Gpu is no longer King! Unfortunatly u might have to lower a few settings.. I hope someone who has a similar monitor like yours and same card chimes in and gives there opinion. I'm curious, write a post about your results after you get the new monitor set up and running. You might have to flash your bios as well.. I flashed my bios and did the volt mod.. Best thing ever..


----------



## casper5632

Okay I got home to check my clocks. Did a Heaven benchmark for 20 minutes to get some results to see if I should overvolt. This is all gathered using GPU-Z with the max marker on during that 20 minutes. That VRM Temp seems a bit high but I dont have much experience with that stuff.

Core - 1215 MHz
Mem - 1652 MHz
VDDC - 1.119 v
GPU Temp - 73c
VRM Temp - 91c


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> Okay I got home to check my clocks. Did a Heaven benchmark for 20 minutes to get some results to see if I should overvolt. This is all gathered using GPU-Z with the max marker on during that 20 minutes. That VRM Temp seems a bit high but I dont have much experience with that stuff.
> 
> Core - 1215 MHz
> Mem - 1652 MHz
> VDDC - 1.119 v
> GPU Temp - 73c
> VRM Temp - 91c


Well, the more voltage you add, the more heat there will be. Now a lot of people here will tell
You that the Vrms can go to 100c and be fine. (Of course not 24/7 @ 100c)Anything above 80c on the Vrms makes me a little nervous. Quick rule of thumb, the Vrms temp Is normally about 20c more than the Gpu temp.. A lot of guys here are water cooled so there's less worries with that. If your gonna flash your bios and do the volt mod, your gonna have to figure a way out to keep your temps down. I used an aftermarket heat sink with some Corsair SP 120 mm fans and some micro fans on my Vrm heat sink and I range around Gpu 50c and Vrm 70c clock speed 1306mhz with 1.25mhz volt. You might have to get creative.


----------



## casper5632

I was interested in an aftermarket setup for it. I have the H240x so I could potentially incorporate it into the loop, but that would cost a bit so I don't know if it would be justified. I would definitely not want to get creative with it though. If i took off the DCU2 I would want to put on a full cooling system. If anyone has one they would recommend in terms of air cooling that would be great.

I would require at least a 15-20% improvement performance wise to justify dropping 200 on water cooling equipment for the 780, especially considering I have no experience customizing a water loop.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I was interested in an aftermarket setup for it. I have the H240x so I could potentially incorporate it into the loop, but that would cost a bit so I don't know if it would be justified. I would definitely not want to get creative with it though. If i took off the DCU2 I would want to put on a full cooling system. If anyone has one they would recommend in terms of air cooling that would be great.
> 
> I would require at least a 15-20% improvement performance wise to justify dropping 200 on water cooling equipment for the 780, especially considering I have no experience customizing a water loop.


Check this out.. This is what I used with Corsair Sp fans and it worked awesome got me.. RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS CORE EDITION, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28H1378


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> If anyone has one they would recommend in terms of air cooling that would be great.


here's what I did to my card..







[/URL]


----------



## casper5632

I certainly would like to get that kind of performance from my 780, but thats a lot of creativity for me. Last time I tried to get creative with mounting options I just ended up with a mess. It might be a long shot but are there any heatsinks that are designed for this specific card? Or am I going to need to resort to a water block to get the uniformity I am going after?

Now that I saw the VRM temps I am worried this card is losing a lot of its lifespan. Should I dial down the clock a bit? I made a few adjustments and got the core temp down to 68c, but the VRM temp doesn't seem to go down with it.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I certainly would like to get that kind of performance from my 780, but thats a lot of creativity for me. Last time I tried to get creative with mounting options I just ended up with a mess. It might be a long shot but are there any heatsinks that are designed for this specific card? Or am I going to need to resort to a water block to get the uniformity I am going after?


Well water cooling is the best hands down. I don't think the 240x can handle a Gpu along with the Cpu, especially if it's over clocked. You might not lower the temps as much as you want them to be with the 240x. Most likely you would have to add a small rad in with a fan before the Gpu on the loop.. Lotta work and more money.. The Raijintek heatsink is a universal heatsink. It's made to fit the ASus Dcu2oc and many other cards.. In the end, I'd wait it out and probably save for a 980.


----------



## casper5632

Oh yeah I would need to get another dual fan radiator to handle a graphics card, and then the waterblock on top of it would bring the entire thing to +200 USD, and that woulden't get me a huge performance increase. Selling my 780 DCU2 and buying a 980 would net me a hell of a lot more performance for my dollar.

Putting more effort into my testing with my current rig, it looks like if all my fans are maxed I can get a lot lower temps. 57c Core, and 72c VRM to be exact, but it is loud as hell. I might need to reconsider fan placement before putting a lot more thought into modifying the card anyways. I might just be starving the card of cool air since I don't have an intake fan next to it.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> Now that I saw the VRM temps I am worried this card is losing a lot of its lifespan. Should I dial down the clock a bit? I made a few adjustments and got the core temp down to 68c, but the VRM temp doesn't seem to go down with it.


have you changed your thermal compound? That would help with the Gpu temp..is your card clean? Is your PC clean? Can you add a side fan pushing cold air into the card? Can you overall make better airflow in your case?


----------



## casper5632

I have not disassembled the card whatsoever since I bought it. I am a bit worried about voiding the warranty doing so. My system is a positive pressure system so things are staying pretty clean in there. I am in the process of installing a side fan in, but I need to wait for a really long extension cable comes in for it. Just gonna need to zip tie it on the side because the 730T Graphite Series doesn't have an official fan side mount. Temps dropped dramatically with all the fans at max, so I think adding an intake next to the card might give me a little more overhead.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I have not disassembled the card whatsoever since I bought it. I am a bit worried about voiding the warranty doing so. My system is a positive pressure system so things are staying pretty clean in there. I am in the process of installing a side fan in, but I need to wait for a really long extension cable comes in for it. Just gonna need to zip tie it on the side because the 730T Graphite Series doesn't have an official fan side mount. Temps dropped dramatically with all the fans at max, so I think adding an intake next to the card might give me a little more overhead.


I don't think the warranty is void on that card if you change the thermal compound. Send Asus an email and see what they say.. It's only a 2 yr warranty? Right?? I used this TC. Rated top 5 on the market http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-242-027
Also the heatsink tends to get loose over time. It might not be sitting on the Gpu as good anymore. I'd look into that. Make sure PC is squeaky clean, make sure your card is super clean, add side fan and make sure you have great airflow. Move some cables around if you have to in order to get better airflow,


----------



## casper5632

I blast it with air when I get the chance but when I bought it it capped at 71c with a similar configuration so time has not yet taken its toll. It's not all that old, since I did buy it this year. Probably right before summer but I cant be completely sure. I'll make sure to make another post when the extender comes in as to how much performance the intake fan yielded.


----------



## jleslie246

Just made the switch from AMD to Intel. I am amazed at the difference. AMD was really holding down my 780's and I havent even OC'ed CPU or GPU's yet.


----------



## casper5632

What AMD did you have and what Intel did you upgrade to? I was in a similar situation about a year ago, had a 8350 OCed to hell and upgraded to a 4790k and never even got to overclocking it. Immediately found a HUGE performance boost in BF4 which is the reason I upgraded. Intel just seems to be the more reliable choice these days, but AMD was perfect for a first build since my budget was limited.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> What AMD did you have and what Intel did you upgrade to? I was in a similar situation about a year ago, had a 8350 OCed to hell and upgraded to a 4790k and never even got to overclocking it. Immediately found a HUGE performance boost in BF4 which is the reason I upgraded. Intel just seems to be the more reliable choice these days, but AMD was perfect for a first build since my budget was limited.


AMD system is in my sig. I have not updated it yet. Same as you though, FX8350 @ 4.8GHz. Now I am running i7 6700k Skylake. I have found the intel setup to be a bit more complicated where the AMD system was a breeze to set up. But with the performance increase it is well worth it. To be honest I never saw much difference between the FX8350 and Phenom II X4 965. Of course the FX chips overclock much better and 4 more cores does help. But for 7 years AMD just has not made much improvement.


----------



## casper5632

Yup! The only downside is when comparing the two brands the Intel CPU will perform better on a single core than AMD does, and very few games at the moment are designed with the multi core functionality to take advantage of all the cores AMD shoves in there.

Now that I got the new monitor in I have been able to test it a bit. With Gsync it feels like there hasn't been much of a loss of FPS, but it is there for sure in most games. I've been running into this issue where my 780 doesn't want to stay at the max core clock. It will range everywhere from 1137-1200 instead of at 1215 where it should be. Is that just the boost clock being dumb with power limits?


----------



## optimus002

Soooo....I've had the upgrade itch from time to time lately. My sensible side has been overcoming my impulsive side with good reasoning, but I still can't help it LOL. Do you reckon it's worth selling my 780's and switching to 980 Ti? I've done enough research and the performance is practically identical, sli wins some 980 ti others (when sli doesn't work, obviously a much larger difference). I've been happy with my 780's, but I will admit that waiting for SLI updates, like Batman, is starting to wear on me.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Soooo....I've had the upgrade itch from time to time lately. My sensible side has been overcoming my impulsive side with good reasoning, but I still can't help it LOL. Do you reckon it's worth selling my 780's and switching to 980 Ti? I've done enough research and the performance is practically identical, sli wins some 980 ti others (when sli doesn't work, obviously a much larger difference). I've been happy with my 780's, but I will admit that waiting for SLI updates, like Batman, is starting to wear on me.


I would say wait till Pascal at least. Considering if you sell both cards for $400 you'll still be short $250 from a 980ti for similar performance, just to want to upgraded once Pascal is out. I say buy a 1440p to be ready for the future.


----------



## tomxlr8

Having similar upgrade thoughts lately...
On a single 780 watercooled with 1350 oc.
Waiting for Pascal!


----------



## casper5632

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Having similar upgrade thoughts lately...
> On a single 780 watercooled with 1350 oc.
> Waiting for Pascal!


What card are you using for that kind of OC? What kind of benchmarks have you been pulling off? Been considering water cooling and want to know what I might be able to push out of my card.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> Oh yeah I would need to get another dual fan radiator to handle a graphics card, and then the waterblock on top of it would bring the entire thing to +200 USD, and that woulden't get me a huge performance increase. Selling my 780 DCU2 and buying a 980 would net me a hell of a lot more performance for my dollar.
> 
> Putting more effort into my testing with my current rig, it looks like if all my fans are maxed I can get a lot lower temps. 57c Core, and 72c VRM to be exact, but it is loud as hell. I might need to reconsider fan placement before putting a lot more thought into modifying the card anyways. I might just be starving the card of cool air since I don't have an intake fan next to it.


Water cooling for under $100 per gpu:

AIO Corsair h55 cooler with a next g10 bracket
https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## casper5632

My case doesn't have the space to fit that kind of radiator unfortunately. If I was water cooling my GPU I would most likely just try to incorporate it into my H240x loop with one of those EK-780 waterblocks. Would be a bit more expensive than your solution, but I usually prefer to go a bit overboard when it comes to cooling, just so I can keep fan RPM low. Hopefully that will provide the cooling necessary to overclock the card past 1350 core.

This is all under the assumption that I will be waiting until 2017 for the GTX 1080, or whatever they plan to call it. If I'm gonna be stuck waiting that long for the next generation I think my 780 DC2 is gonna have trouble keeping up with new releases.


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I would say wait till Pascal at least. Considering if you sell both cards for $400 you'll still be short $250 from a 980ti for similar performance, just to want to upgraded once Pascal is out. I say buy a 1440p to be ready for the future.


Got 1440p already, but ye, there really is no point in upgrading at all. I'll wait it out.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Got 1440p already, but ye, there really is no point in upgrading at all. I'll wait it out.


I just got the korean xstar dp2710, loving it! Really makes me happy that I have sli and get to see witcher 3 in a whole new way.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> What card are you using for that kind of OC? What kind of benchmarks have you been pulling off? Been considering water cooling and want to know what I might be able to push out of my card.


Just a stock Gigabyte GTX 780 with water cooling. My build log has more details.

Bench details here


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I just got the korean xstar dp2710, loving it! Really makes me happy that I have sli and get to see witcher 3 in a whole new way.


Witcher 3 at high res is glorious, I play it at 1440p near max details, just turn down foliage to high and some post processing effects off from personal preference like vignetting. Should be a smooth experience on 780's.


----------



## casper5632

If anyone has an ASUS 780 DC2OC and they have fitted it with a full waterblock please get to me with your max overclocking results and benchmarks. I am considering investing time and money to put in a waterblock but I need to be sure as to the general range of performance I should be able to reach with it. I've hit a bit of a brick wall when it comes to researching performance of my card underwater.


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Got 1440p already, but ye, there really is no point in upgrading at all. I'll wait it out.


Well...I'm a weak man...bought a 980 Ti.


----------



## richie_2010

hi everyone

this is my 1st nvidia card in a while and its the evga 780 Part Number: 03G-P4-2781-KR
i downloaded the evga oc software and set a fan curve of 1-1 and my h105 is keeping the gpu cool as a cucumber

the question i have is about the boost on evga website it says a boost upto 902 however mine boosts to 966 is this because of the core being at cooler temps allowing this or do you think the bios has been flashed because the base clock is the same


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> this is my 1st nvidia card in a while and its the evga 780 Part Number: 03G-P4-2781-KR
> i downloaded the evga oc software and set a fan curve of 1-1 and my h105 is keeping the gpu cool as a cucumber
> 
> the question i have is about the boost on evga website it says a boost upto 902 however mine boosts to 966 is this because of the core being at cooler temps allowing this or do you think the bios has been flashed because the base clock is the same


The rated boost clock is what you'll expect it to boost to at least for the core clock. The maximum boost clock varies from GPU A and GPU B. The main reason is due to the ASIC Quality which can be read in GPU-Z. Other smaller reasons are temperature limits, depending on how easily your GPU hits the temperature limit (I think it's usually 79°C by default and the maximum is 95°C if the temp limit is raised via software OC)


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Well...I'm a weak man...bought a 980 Ti.


Nooooooooooo you gave in! Lol


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> The rated boost clock is what you'll expect it to boost to at least for the core clock. The maximum boost clock varies from GPU A and GPU B. The main reason is due to the ASIC Quality which can be read in GPU-Z. Other smaller reasons are temperature limits, depending on how easily your GPU hits the temperature limit (I think it's usually 79°C by default and the maximum is 95°C if the temp limit is raised via software OC)


Just had a look at the asic and its 66%
Im going to run 3d mark vantage and see what temps i get to.
The slight annoying thing is lack of vrm temp monitoring


----------



## hidethecookies

I have 2 780s one is the Evga SC with acx cooler the other is the FTW with acx cooler. I thought they were identical when I bought them but I found out that the FTW has different vrm. The SC will get 1.3v in afterburner and precision. The FTW is locked at 1.212v. I flashed the skynet bios to both of them I just wish I could get higher volts with the FTW considering the upgraded vrm.


----------



## richie_2010

temps are staying low running furmark, lower than my hd 7950 for sure.

the other thing im noticing is that the boost speed is increasing with my core speed.

ive gone from 863 and 902 boost and 953 weird boost to 883 922 and 980
im unsure why the additional boost is increasing, i understand that the bios allows for increases where temps are not a issue but for it to continually go up

as i said before i havent had a nvida card for a while so its an all new learing experience again


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Well...I'm a weak man...bought a 980 Ti.


oh jeez. Dibs on your 780s! Lol. Have fun with the new card. Any real improvement that you're seeing?


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> oh jeez. Dibs on your 780s! Lol. Have fun with the new card. Any real improvement that you're seeing?


Besides temps, noise and games that don't support sli, nope..It's definitely a sidegrade if you have 780's, but I have to say, not needing to wait for SLI updates is definitely something that I undervalued when I switched to SLI...don't think I'll go SLI again.


----------



## hypespazm

is it normal for a watercooled 780 overclocked to lets say 1250, to hit 55C ? and depending on the game hit 60c? I mean at first it wouldnt go over 40C but I dont think it has to do with the thermal paste to be honest? anyone here watercooled and can tell me how their temps vary?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> is it normal for a watercooled 780 overclocked to lets say 1250, to hit 55C ? and depending on the game hit 60c? I mean at first it wouldnt go over 40C but I dont think it has to do with the thermal paste to be honest? anyone here watercooled and can tell me how their temps vary?


I max out at 45C with EVGA Hydro Copper water blocks (aka swiftTech). I used NT-H1 thermal compound. See my rig in my sig for details. My max OC is right at 1250 also (mem at 3500)

EDIT: more info - when I first set my 780's up I apparently missed a corner of the gpu chip and that one card ran 10 degrees hotter. It actually damaged the card as I used to be able to hit 1350.

You have just one 780, right? Tell us about your cooling set up.


----------



## ekoaja

Hi, i had GTX 780 that wont overvolt + cant adjust power limit slider in windows 10. Anyone here can explain what happen to my card ? is this driver bug ? and in gpu-z it didnt show power consumption in TDP ???

here's my card information :

GTX 780 Reference
Bios skynet GTX 780 EVGA ACX rev 3 (even with standard bios it wont overvolt / cant adjust power limit)
Windows 10 64 bit pro


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> is it normal for a watercooled 780 overclocked to lets say 1250, to hit 55C ? and depending on the game hit 60c? I mean at first it wouldnt go over 40C but I dont think it has to do with the thermal paste to be honest? anyone here watercooled and can tell me how their temps vary?


I'm at 1300 and never above 45C in games. Ambient is about 25C usually in the house. Been running 2 years on custom loop. When I push it to 1350 for some games it doesn't go past 45C.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I max out at 45C with EVGA Hydro Copper water blocks (aka swiftTech). I used NT-H1 thermal compound. See my rig in my sig for details. My max OC is right at 1250 also (mem at 3500)
> 
> EDIT: more info - when I first set my 780's up I apparently missed a corner of the gpu chip and that one card ran 10 degrees hotter. It actually damaged the card as I used to be able to hit 1350.
> 
> You have just one 780, right? Tell us about your cooling set up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> I'm at 1300 and never above 45C in games. Ambient is about 25C usually in the house. Been running 2 years on custom loop. When I push it to 1350 for some games it doesn't go past 45C.


im idling at 35C Ish Im running dual radiators on a XSPC water block! just one 780, and a 3930K in the same loop... My second rad is pretty thick I have push pull on that one and the other is swiftech h240X.
I need to do some adjustments because I really wanted a quieter system out of the water cooling but its just as loud since im running so many fans... and obviously I am not getting what I wanted in return. I might also have to re apply thermal paste and top off the evaporated water.. seems like a big bubble has formed in my res... a few things with the system that could use changing... I just need some help to get it to optimum performance its my first water cooled rig... My cpu and gpu are all on a loop together but I have to radiators.... BTW one radiator is 120mm and the other is 140mm and both are dual . any suggestions?


----------



## jleslie246

What fans are you using? What case? You may have air or a blockage in your gpu block. Or it could be the thermal compound, what did u use?


----------



## Sycksyde

I just picked up a reference cooled 780 for a great price yesterday and 1200mhz seems to be the sweet spot in terms of grunt, heat and noise for it. Temps are reaching 83c but I've flashed a modded BIOS to it to prevent throttling.


----------



## alton brown

Well! Nervousness is completely gone! Waited like a little kid until midnight just so I could test out SWBF. Everything maxed out at 1080 including vsync on.. My 780 Stayed really cool ( game must be optimized) and maintained my refresh rate the whole time (68 fps, my monitor is overclocked). I was super happy. 970 required, bull crap! Now I really know there is no need to upgrade!


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Well! Nervousness is completely gone! Waited like a little kid until midnight just so I could test out SWBF. Everything maxed out at 1080 including vsync on.. My 780 Stayed really cool ( game must be optimized) and maintained my refresh rate the whole time (68 fps, my monitor is overclocked). I was super happy. 970 required, bull crap! Now I really know there is no need to upgrade!


That's good to hear that we are not left behind just yet. Can you run DSR mode at 1440p just to see how much vram the game will use? I would love to run it at 2k as its a good looking game.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> That's good to hear that we are not left behind just yet. Can you run DSR mode at 1440p just to see how much vram the game will use? I would love to run it at 2k as its a good looking game.


After work tonight I'll try it and let you know what the results are.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> That's good to hear that we are not left behind just yet. Can you run DSR mode at 1440p just to see how much vram the game will use? I would love to run it at 2k as its a good looking game.


Ok so
@ dsr 1.78% 1440/vsync on 50fps 2849 mb used (vsync off 55fps 2800 mb used)

Dsr off 1080p vsync on, solid 60fps 2416 mb used (vsync off 95-106 fps 2305 mb used)

All settings on custom/ultra AA TAA
my card never got higher than 54c

I don't normally use DSR, hope I helped!

In the end, a 780 for 1080p is just fine!


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Ok so
> @ dsr 1.78% 1440/vsync on 50fps 2849 mb used (vsync off 55fps 2800 mb used)
> 
> Dsr off 1080p vsync on, solid 60fps 2416 mb used (vsync off 95-106 fps 2305 mb used)
> 
> All settings on custom/ultra AA TAA
> my card never got higher than 54c
> 
> I don't normally use DSR, hope I helped!
> 
> In the end, a 780 for 1080p is just fine!


That really helps me out! thanks! looks like at 1440p and 780sli will be perfectly playable with the game. now the true question is, do i buy it?....


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> That really helps me out! thanks! looks like at 1440p and 780sli will be perfectly playable with the game. now the true question is, do i buy it?....


Makes me wanna grab another 780.. Glad I could help friend!


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Makes me wanna grab another 780.. Glad I could help friend!


You should!!! They're going for $200ish on /r/hardwareswap great way to gain extra performance. Or wait as 970s are dropping in price therefore there will be more used 780s popping up.


----------



## alton brown

hi all, have a question. I just purchased a Reference gtx 780 so I can finally run sli. My original card Asus Dcu2oc has a modded bios and i was able to adjust voltage, clock speeds, etc in AB. now that I installed a reference card, AB will not let me unlock my voltage for my original Asus card. any info?


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> hi all, have a question. I just purchased a Reference gtx 780 so I can finally run sli. My original card Asus Dcu2oc has a modded bios and i was able to adjust voltage, clock speeds, etc in AB. now that I installed a reference card, AB will not let me unlock my voltage for my original Asus card. any info?


I think it has to do with the different pwm voltage controllers. IIRC the dcu2 might use a rebranded chl 8318 and the reference uses a ncp 4206. Find a guide for modding the 780 AB cfg file. Go ahead and follow the guide which most are for the reference ncp 4206. Then add the following info after that for the chl 8318

VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 46h
VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1

Thats what I had to do for my ref 780 and FTW 780 sli setup.


----------



## kzyswd

Whats the most stable driver with Win 7 and 780 gtx?

Win 8.1 and 358.50 sometimes crashes. Im going to reinstall with Win 7 this time. Its been a while.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> Whats the most stable driver with Win 7 and 780 gtx?
> 
> Win 8.1 and 358.50 sometimes crashes. Im going to reinstall with Win 7 this time. Its been a while.


347.88 the most stable.


----------



## alton brown

Hey guys, need some advise! Going to use NZXT G10 liquid cooling adapter for my 780. Should I use the NZXT KRAKEN x61 or X 41 for the AIO cooler? I have to stick with the NZXT brand because I have an existing Kraken x60 cooling my CPu and need to use the Cam software.
Any info is apreciated!
Thanks


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hey guys, need some advise! Going to use NZXT G10 liquid cooling adapter for my 780. Should I use the NZXT KRAKEN x61 or X 41 for the AIO cooler? I have to stick with the NZXT brand because I have an existing Kraken x60 cooling my CPu and need to use the Cam software.
> Any info is apreciated!
> Thanks


Take the x61 if you have space.


----------



## Nastya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzyswd*
> 
> Whats the most stable driver with Win 7 and 780 gtx?
> 
> Win 8.1 and 358.50 sometimes crashes. Im going to reinstall with Win 7 this time. Its been a while.


353.49 has shown to be really good performance and stability-wise. Most draw calls in 3DMark, too, as far as I can remember.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndiWandi*
> 
> 353.49 has shown to be really good performance and stability-wise. Most draw calls in 3DMark, too, as far as I can remember.


I can't see 353.49 on Nvidia website, only 353.30 and 353.62 .... maybe different OS? I use Windows 10 pro 64bit.

Which driver is for good overclocking GTX780 in windows 10? I know 347.88 was the best in windows 7.


----------



## Kuunmies

When using "VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V" is the card supposed to lower the voltage at idle clocks?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuunmies*
> 
> When using "VOLT MOD FOR ASUS GTX 780Ti DCUII with Voltage controller CHL8318 up to 1,300V" is the card supposed to lower the voltage at idle clocks?


Hi, this is the actual 780 club, but my Asus Dcu2oc gtx 780 does the same thing. I just live with it. I believe it's called Vdrop. someone said it was normal for my card, makes sense though, why max out the Voltage when the card is just sitting at idle.. It's like
Driving a corvette at its highest speed from 0-max speed every time you get in the car. The tricky part that happened to me was when I started to overclock the card, I had to factor in the Vdrop in order to get my clock speed that I wanted. Not sure I was helpful but at least your not the only one with this problem!


----------



## Kuunmies

Sorry, I forgot to mention that my card is same as yours, Asus Dcu2oc gtx 780. I don't know what happened, but Cpuid HwMonitor shows idle voltages as usual ~0.850v. Even Gpu-z showed that voltages had dropped in some point to idle state as I was browsing and doing such less demanding things. Then I tried to play some GTA V and after quitting the game the voltages again got stuck to 1.298v. Well my cooling is handled by custom water loop so no real deal but seems bit stupid to run high voltages all the time. Guess we can't have all the goodies at same time


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuunmies*
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention that my card is same as yours, Asus Dcu2oc gtx 780. I don't know what happened, but Cpuid HwMonitor shows idle voltages as usual ~0.850v. Even Gpu-z showed that voltages had dropped in some point to idle state as I was browsing and doing such less demanding things. Then I tried to play some GTA V and after quitting the game the voltages again got stuck to 1.298v. Well my cooling is handled by custom water loop so no real deal but seems bit stupid to run high voltages all the time. Guess we can't have all the goodies at same time


does the voltage fluctuate while you are in game? I have gotten into the habit of manually always lowering my voltage through afterburner when I am not gameing. Also sometimes after restart even though I have it set in afterburner to keep overclock on restart, my voltage reads 888 MHz. So basically it's a basic routine for me to check the voltage every time I restart the computer, every time before I start a game, and when I'm just doing normal computing .


----------



## pez

Had anyone else had issues with the 358.91 drivers and the latest MSI AB + RivaTuner? I'm on Windows 10, but I was getting some pretty nasty driver crashes in CS:GO. I had a friend using an NVIDIA card as well with MSI AB+RT and was getting issues that seemed to fix themselves after disabling the two programs. Right now I have them disabled since my card is fresh from RMA and is running stock. I see 359.00 is out so I may test it out again. Just isn't convenient to 'test' during a MM comp match in CS:GO







.


----------



## Kuunmies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> does the voltage fluctuate while you are in game? I have gotten into the habit of manually always lowering my voltage through afterburner when I am not gameing. Also sometimes after restart even though I have it set in afterburner to keep overclock on restart, my voltage reads 888 MHz. So basically it's a basic routine for me to check the voltage every time I restart the computer, every time before I start a game, and when I'm just doing normal computing .


I haven't really played games much with this skyn3t-bios and voltage tweak yet, so I don't have much stats on the voltages while gaming. I had the osd on but I mostly was checking if the game would crash or not







. Might be that the voltages were as low as 1.25v but isn't that the vdroop, when the voltages are dropping under load? Anyways, I tried to make two profiles in Afterburner, one for 3d and the other for 2d. There's the automatic switching of 2d/3d profiles in settings if it works... I'm used to Precision X so I'm not too familiar with Afterburner.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Had anyone else had issues with the 358.91 drivers and the latest MSI AB + RivaTuner? I'm on Windows 10, but I was getting some pretty nasty driver crashes in CS:GO. I had a friend using an NVIDIA card as well with MSI AB+RT and was getting issues that seemed to fix themselves after disabling the two programs. Right now I have them disabled since my card is fresh from RMA and is running stock. I see 359.00 is out so I may test it out again. Just isn't convenient to 'test' during a MM comp match in CS:GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've been crashing like crazy with 359. Reverted back to 358.87... Less issues from what I've seen, however, I would definitely recommend playing community servers or arms race opposed to a comp match to test... out of pure common sense...


----------



## vasyltheonly

I have a serious concern with my psu and motherboard. I have gotten the Asus has detected a power surge error twice in the last 15 minutes. What I changed is after reading the post I'm feeding my top gpu with 1.25-1.254volts and bottom card 2.212v(not water cooled). Is my AX860i too weak for such a OC on these cards? My 4790k is at 4.6 with 1.265v.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I have a serious concern with my psu and motherboard. I have gotten the Asus has detected a power surge error twice in the last 15 minutes. What I changed is after reading the post I'm feeding my top gpu with 1.25-1.254volts and bottom card 2.212v(not water cooled). Is my AX860i too weak for such a OC on these cards? My 4790k is at 4.6 with 1.265v.


You meant 1.212v not 2.212v right?

Are you using the ASUS AI Suite software for monitoring the power surge thing? I wouldn't rely on it.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> You meant 1.212v not 2.212v right?
> 
> Are you using the ASUS AI Suite software for monitoring the power surge thing? I wouldn't rely on it.


I was just going to ask the same question! Lol.. I'm NOT the sharpest tool in the shed about power supplies but I think in order to run 2 gtx 780s in sli, you need at min 850 psu unit, if you want to overclock, I would assume you need something larger.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I was just going to ask the same question! Lol.. I'm the sharpest tool in the shed about power supplies but I think in order to run 2 gtx 780s in sli, you need at min 850 psu unit, if you want to overclock, I would assume you need something larger.


I tried using 2x GTX 780s with a 700W Coolermaster PSU and it wouldn't work with just the CPU overclock using GPU stress test, so I ended up buying a EVGA Supernova P2 1200W which is probably overkill. 1000W will do too. GPU Overvolting especially makes the power usage skyrocket (varies depending on how high you crank up the gpu voltage).


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I tried using 2x GTX 780s with a 700W Coolermaster PSU and it wouldn't work with just the CPU overclock using GPU stress test, so I ended up buying a EVGA Supernova P2 1200W which is probably overkill. 1000W will do too. GPU Overvolting especially makes the power usage skyrocket (varies depending on how high you crank up the gpu voltage).


I'm just getting a pc shut off and when it's rebooting it says the Asus power surge was activated. This kinda sucks since I paid good money for the psu. I'll try to disable my cpu OC and see if I still get the error. I'll also try to monitor corsair link and see my peak wattage used.

Edit: After playing a bit more I dropped my CPU to 4.4 to lower the usage. I then messed with the GPU OC again. I lowered the top card to 1.225v and it seemed to not crash as I beat Witcher 3 (sadness). Seemed to not crash after 2hrs, but did crash in 15min at 1.250v even tho the corsair link said the usage was at 760W max. So I'm not exactly sure why it crashes. I will contact corsair and see how to verify whether the PSU is dying/overloaded just to keep me at ease.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I've been crashing like crazy with 359. Reverted back to 358.87... Less issues from what I've seen, however, I would definitely recommend playing community servers or arms race opposed to a comp match to test... out of pure common sense...


True. It just happened to happen when I picked up the game again and started playing MM. I watched a couple matches and did some overwatch prior, so I didn't go in cold turkey knowing the errors were there. Was just a question to find out if others were experiencing the trouble.


----------



## pez

Well, turns out my issue was a bad card. Artifacting showed up this time with a vengeance and did not go away. RMA #2 incoming







.


----------



## Steveoz

Wow this thread is still going!!

Two years on and my 780 SLI setup is still doing it!!

I run a surround setup, 5910x1080, it is showing it's age on Witcher 3 for example, just can't get a steady framerate at high quality, but all other games can run very high or ultra on three screens.

Still not planning on upgrading for at least another year.


----------



## pez

I wish I had stepped up to the 6GB when I had the chance, or else I'd probably be keeping this card for quite some time. Hopefully I get a good card this time from RMA.


----------



## Belkov

I am using full hd monitor and even on stock, i can play every game if not on max settings, at least on very high... Don't thing to upgrade at least till next generation...


----------



## pez

Yeah for 1080p, it should generally be a solid card still. With OC'ing, even moreso. With 1440p, I can see it struggle, but it still holds its own.


----------



## Steveoz

Yup, I would think for single screen gaming it still has plenty of power, especially since the consoles are holding back PC progress a bit.

When I has SLI issues and killed my bridge about a year ago (cleaning PC out, stood on the bridge and killed it!), I ran one 780 on three screens and it would still run Titanfall and some other games fine on high details from just one.

On the whole though, I think SLI scales poorly, I've been put off with the microstutter on quite a few AAA titles in the past.

I'm not going to upgrade until I can at least get a significant % increase over my current setup for a single GPU.

3GB ram is a push on 5910x1080 on some games, I do wish I had more memory on them.


----------



## pez

Yeah. I keep telling myself I'll do SLI or Crossfire again, but the last dual card setup I did just ended up being a pain. I think I was doing crossfire between 2 x 4870s or a 4870 + 4890. It looked great in a setup, but not quite practical. Multiple issues with BC2 (though that game itself could be blamed, technically) and the micro-stutter was the hugest turn-off. I'd be curious to try again, but it's the reason I went 'top-of-the-line' with the GTX780...that was of course before the 6GB version or the Ti version. I'd honestly just be content if my 780 comes back and keeps on being a trooper for some years to come







.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> Wow this thread is still going!!
> 
> Two years on and my 780 SLI setup is still doing it!!
> 
> I run a surround setup, 5910x1080, it is showing it's age on Witcher 3 for example, just can't get a steady framerate at high quality, but all other games can run very high or ultra on three screens.
> 
> Still not planning on upgrading for at least another year.


sure it's stil going, there's a bunch of people still running 780s! Lol I just started with Sli last week. I only game single monitor t 1080p so im Good for a bit.


----------



## Samurai707

I game single monitor 1080 but on a 144hz panel. Still treating me well in all the games I'm playing so I'm happy with it... Maybe once I get a new car after I move out of Colorado I'll move up... but not going SLI in the near future. I didn't like the microstutter and waiting for SLI profiles on games I wanted to play Day 1.


----------



## Steveoz

It's just a royal pain, I have no idea how people get on with tri or even quad SLI. BF4 when it came out ran terrible, everything was jittery as hell and frames were splitting, Titanfall was the same when that came out, and watch dogs had terrible lag spikes and teleporting. It took years to fix PS2 as well, that suffered from missing frames where things would just skip towards me.

There's also the heat, I went for 780AMP's as they were the highest OC'd 780 at the time, the 780ti wasn't out yet. But the heat thrown off the bottom on to the top card was stupid, I ended up having to downclock it a bit until I worked out a way to cool it better, and to this day it still runs nearly 20 degrees hotter than the bottom card (78 vs 58).

780 on a single monitor is great, and 780 SLI on one screen is pretty future proof for years I would think, I don't have any experience on 144hz my three are only 75







My little web server runs a half height 750ti on a 1660x900 as well, granted so few less pixels, but that can still play a lot of recent games on high and ultra details. The seven series is a good strong card. It's just a shame when it came out they limited the VRAM so people would still have a reason to buy titans.

The two titles I have struggled with at my rez is Witcher 3 and FarCry 3, when maxed would run such low frames and be unplayable so I had to sacrifice a few things.

I have the option of running a third, but there is no point, I am not sure it would work well at all + I would really need reference blowers TBH.

Just keeping as is until the next big thing









For as little as £200 now they are amazing value though. I think the Zotac's were £440 each when I got them. My hope was that my current build would last five years, but with three screens I am stretching that is the only problem.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I game single monitor 1080 but on a 144hz panel. Still treating me well in all the games I'm playing so I'm happy with it... Maybe once I get a new car after I move out of Colorado I'll move up... but not going SLI in the near future. I didn't like the microstutter and waiting for SLI profiles on games I wanted to play Day 1.


I agree with that but I must say BF4 is flawless and I seem to have no issues with STWBF running in sli. Of course after all bugs were fixed in BF4 is why it runs perfect.


----------



## Steveoz

I haven't touched BF4 for over a year, so granted, they may have fixed it by now lol


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I agree with that but I must say BF4 is flawless and I seem to have no issues with STWBF running in sli. Of course after all bugs were fixed in BF4 is why it runs perfect.


bf4 runs at 90fps on one 780... Not really an issue at all








only issue is finding actual servers


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> bf4 runs at 90fps on one 780... Not really an issue at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only issue is finding actual servers


It ran better on one card with three screens that with two lol









I hated the experience, finished the campaign and played multilayer about two hours before giving up on the crazy jittery stuff


----------



## pez

Yeah, every time I think about SLI, I remember the heat (20C hotter for bottom card sounds about right). Water cooling is nearly necessary for this reason alone.


----------



## Brohem0th

I'm thinking about doing the manual voltage mod on the asus 780, but instead of soldering the potentiometer directly to the card runs some wires and mount it in a front panel for my case. I was also thinking about putting an aftermarket air cooler on it, like an nh-d15.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing the manual voltage mod on the asus 780, but instead of soldering the potentiometer directly to the card runs some wires and mount it in a front panel for my case. I was also thinking about putting an aftermarket air cooler on it, like an nh-d15.


Are you speaking about Hotwire? And thats a Cpu heatsink, right?


----------



## Brohem0th

Yes. The only issue is cooling the VRM's, and I can't think of anything. I don't want to overvolt it too much, just a little bit.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Yes. The only issue is cooling the VRM's, and I can't think of anything. I don't want to overvolt it too much, just a little bit.


That's no worries, get some small
MOSFET heatsinks from newegg or Amazon... I suggest the Raijintek Morpheous VGA cooler.. I think I might have mentioned it to you prior, but if not it worked wonders for me. Check it out at newegg.. RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS Superior High-End VGA Cooler,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28H1001

You have the Asus Dcu2 oc, right?


----------



## MinotPanda

Hey I am sorry I know the general rule is to search and I have but literally on this thread alone there is over 2000 pages.

I downloaded NVFlash and went through the steps with the skyn3tEVGA780SC6Gb rom and I keep getting a no match message.
I have 2 EVGA GTX 780sc 6Gb cards

Is there a thread that explains a step by step? or if someone could guide me on how to get it flashed? I have even looked up on Youtube and still am having trouble.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MinotPanda*
> 
> Hey I am sorry I know the general rule is to search and I have but literally on this thread alone there is over 2000 pages.
> 
> I downloaded NVFlash and went through the steps with the skyn3tEVGA780SC6Gb rom and I keep getting a no match message.
> I have 2 EVGA GTX 780sc 6Gb cards
> 
> Is there a thread that explains a step by step? or if someone could guide me on how to get it flashed? I have even looked up on Youtube and still am having trouble.


Did you watch these 2 videos?


----------



## MinotPanda

Here is a screenshot of what it looks like, I have tried both what Jay and the other video shows. I think I have everything where it should be


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MinotPanda*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screenshot of what it looks like, I have tried both what Jay and the other video shows. I think I have everything where it should be


Hmm, I'm not experienced enough to give advise on flashing the bios. I only flashed my card once and I was successful by watching the videos. I would wait to see if someone here can jump in and help. You don't wanna make a mistake and brick your cards. Though, It does look like your core clock speed is at 1052 now unless that is the factory speed. And I personally would remove one card and only flash one card at a time.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> bf4 runs at 90fps on one 780... Not really an issue at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only issue is finding actual servers


Finding a server? Where are you? Lol... Bf4 is loaded with servers. I play on Cmw server 1 and they have like 10 servers alone. There must be 40 servers I see every time I join the game... Granted I don't search anymore for a server, I just play Cmw servers, but I see plenty..


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Finding a server? Where are you? Lol... Bf4 is loaded with servers. I play on Cmw server 1 and they have like 10 servers alone. There must be 40 servers I see every time I join the game... Granted I don't search anymore for a server, I just play Cmw servers, but I see plenty..


whats your ingame name? i will keep a eye open i play CmW servers daily!


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> whats your ingame name? i will keep a eye open i play CmW servers daily!


RIGGS_RI Been playing a lot of SWBF... Waiting for the Legacy pack for BF4 to be released.


----------



## Samurai707

I'm getting some flickering (not crashing) on my 780 sc on windows 10... anyone running stable on a certain driver? I just downgraded to 353.62 and still getting it all the way up through newest driver (haven't tried 359 yet).

I'm thinking I might do a reformat just to get everything super clean... but not really feeling like it....


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I'm getting some flickering (not crashing) on my 780 sc on windows 10... anyone running stable on a certain driver? I just downgraded to 353.62 and still getting it all the way up through newest driver (haven't tried 359 yet).
> 
> I'm thinking I might do a reformat just to get everything super clean... but not really feeling like it....


I haven't updated yet to 10 just because of the horror stories I've been reading about compatibility issues like yourself. I would defiantly do a clean install of 10.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I'm getting some flickering (not crashing) on my 780 sc on windows 10... anyone running stable on a certain driver? I just downgraded to 353.62 and still getting it all the way up through newest driver (haven't tried 359 yet).
> 
> I'm thinking I might do a reformat just to get everything super clean... but not really feeling like it....


I had this issue all the way until a couple driver crashes which happened to kill my card. It was just some flickering at first, and then some freezing, and then the driver crashes. I'm not sure the exact drivers, but the last 'great' driver I had with no issues was 335.xx or something. I updated for Fallout and things went downhill







. I've been needing a clean install, so I too, am going to try that.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I had this issue all the way until a couple driver crashes which happened to kill my card. It was just some flickering at first, and then some freezing, and then the driver crashes. I'm not sure the exact drivers, but the last 'great' driver I had with no issues was 335.xx or something. I updated for Fallout and things went downhill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been needing a clean install, so I too, am going to try that.


Mehhhh. I really just don't want to do a full reinstall... But if I have to I will I guess... at least if it goes out on me it will force an upgrade.... credit card will not be happy









Still have a blocked 580 in my closet I can use while waiting for next gen to release


----------



## pez

That's essentially the boat I'm in lol. Originally my GPU and PSU both went out. Got both back, and just put the GPU in with a backup PSU. GPU did something different this time and just *poof*. So now I wait for the 3rd GPU to make it to me. I'm using my old and very trusty HD5850 for the time being. I'm only playing CS:GO on PC lately, so it's actually doing just fine....even at 1440p lol. I do miss my 780, though







.


----------



## nikoli707

how much is a good asking price for my 780 classified? it has a skynet bios on it. i got it to 1325mhz 1700mem with 1.212v stable for benchmarks runs. but ive ran it at 1200mhz 1600mem on stock voltage most its life. never needed the extra speed, noise, or heat since i was always over 60fps. has about 800 hours of battlefield 4 and 400 hours other gaming. asic 77.8%


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> how much is a good asking price for my 780 classified? it has a skynet bios on it. i got it to 1325mhz with 1.212v stable for benchmarks runs. but ive ran it at 1200mhz on stock voltage most its life. never needed the extra speed, noise, or heat since i was always over 60fps. has about 800 hours of battlefield 4 and 400 hours other gaming.


How have you kept it cool?


----------



## nikoli707

stock air. i just made a slightly more aggressive fan profile until what i found was acceptable noise.

otherwise my sig has my build. a cheap thermaltake case with 4 120mm kingwin 950rpm fans(5 120mm total)... 3 in 2 out. hyper 212 plus with push/pull config.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> stock air. i just made a slightly more aggressive fan profile until what i found was acceptable noise.
> 
> otherwise my sig has my build. a cheap thermaltake case with 4 120mm kingwin 950rpm fans(5 120mm total)... 3 in 2 out. hyper 212 plus with push/pull config.


Well if you know that you have kept the Vrms cool and haven't done any damage to them, and the card is in good condition with all contents and packaging, it's selling on EBay from $290.00-$330.00.. That's shipping included. I would defiantly let the buyer know that it has a custom bios.. You might have better luck selling it with the factory bios. Of course it's my opinion.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> how much is a good asking price for my 780 classified? it has a skynet bios on it. i got it to 1325mhz 1700mem with 1.212v stable for benchmarks runs. but ive ran it at 1200mhz 1600mem on stock voltage most its life. never needed the extra speed, noise, or heat since i was always over 60fps. has about 800 hours of battlefield 4 and 400 hours other gaming. asic 77.8%


My 780 Lightning can do 1212/1800mhz with no add volt stable bechmark and gaming but it's difficult to reach 1300MHz







lots of artifact and cannot finish the bench...could it be my PSU is starting weak?? 1300mhz should be reach-able with this Lightning, I think so.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> My 780 Lightning can do 1212/1800mhz with no add volt stable bechmark and gaming but it's difficult to reach 1300MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of artifact and cannot finish the bench...could it be my PSU is starting weak?? 1300mhz should be reach-able with this Lightning, I think so.


1300 is what people normally get when the card is liquid cooled or a real high end aftermarket heatsink. What's your system specs?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> 1300 is what people normally get when the card is liquid cooled or a real high end aftermarket heatsink. What's your system specs?


You may see my system specs on my signature.
But for benching I think 1300MHz is suppose to be reach-able by this Lightning on air cooling. Lately I managed to benching 3DMark firestrike with 1306/1750mhz +100mv and artifacting at last scene...pretty nice, still use stock LN2 BIOS, need to tweak more with modded BIOS I guess.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> You may see my system specs on my signature.
> But for benching I think 1300MHz is suppose to be reach-able by this Lightning on air cooling. Lately I managed to benching 3DMark firestrike with 1306/1750mhz +100mv and artifacting at last scene...pretty nice, still use stock LN2 BIOS, need to tweak more with modded BIOS I guess.


Your system should handle it even with your CPU overclocked. My best guesses are
1. Need more voltage for overclocking the gpu.
2. The Vrms are getting to hot.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Your system should handle it even with your CPU overclocked. My best guesses are
> 1. Need more voltage for overclocking the gpu.
> 2. The Vrms are getting to hot.


Yup need more volt or powerfull PSU (this HX750 is already entering 6 years older), VRM is maxing at mid 50c on afterburner graphic monitoring, but GPUZ says 60c. Should be OK I guess. People say GTX780 will have better OCing with windows 7 and old stable driver like 347.88? I use windows 10 and latest driver now. I think I'm gonna find another HDD and install win7 and see if there is a difference with windows10.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Yup need more volt or powerfull PSU (this HX750 is already entering 6 years older), VRM is maxing at mid 50c on afterburner graphic monitoring, but GPUZ says 60c. Should be OK I guess. People say GTX780 will have better OCing with windows 7 and old stable driver like 347.88? I use windows 10 and latest driver now. I think I'm gonna find another HDD and install win7 and see if there is a difference with windows10.


Your 750 psu should handle your system, and if your temps are correct on the Vrm, I'd say you need more voltage. I'd try raising the voltage before spending money on a new Psu. I run my Asus DCU2oc at 1306 MHz/1.250 volts and I'm perfect.. Do you use Unigine Heaven? A quick rule of thumb, normally your Vrms are about 20c more than the gpu temp. The 780s Vrms can get up to 90c and be fine from what I've read and people have told me.. That's too much for me, anything about 80c and I'm nervous. Mine never go above the mid 70s.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Your 750 psu should handle your system, and if your temps are correct on the Vrm, I'd say you need more voltage. I'd try raising the voltage before spending money on a new Psu. I run my Asus DCU2oc at 1306 MHz/2.150 volts and I'm perfect.. Do you use Unigine Heaven? A quick rule of thumb, normally your Vrms are about 20c more than the gpu temp. The 780s Vrms can get up to 90c and be fine from what I've read and people have told me.. That's too much for me, anything about 80c and I'm nervous. Mine never go above the mid 70s.


Hmm I guess you're right my suspicious on PSU could be wrong








More voltages indeed. I use Firestrike for quick benching







sometimes 3DMark 2011. Eh your card can do 1306MHz with 2.150volt?? or 1.150volt?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hmm I guess you're right my suspicious on PSU could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More voltages indeed. I use Firestrike for quick benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes 3DMark 2011. Eh your card can do 1306MHz with 2.150volt?? or 1.150volt?


lol! Don't know where my heads at! Getting on s plane soon! It's 1.250mv.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> lol! Don't know where my heads at! Getting on s plane soon! It's 1.250mv.


Hahaha I see ... anyway thanks for sharing, *alton*








+rep for you


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hahaha I see ... anyway thanks for sharing, *alton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you


No problem!


----------



## benjamen50

Is running 87C when playing a game like Killing Floor 2 on both GPU's OK?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is running 87C when playing a game like Killing Floor 2 on both GPU's OK?


Haven't played that game but 87 is to hot for my likings!
Cards Overclocked?
I checked your rig, do you have exhaust and intake fans on that case? It's a mid towel case, those cards are huge. Between the 2 cards and the CPI heatsink, your getting a lot of heat in that case that needs to exhaust out. . Do you have the 2 side fans installed? Did you change the thermal compound on both cards? Are the cards clean? Is your entire PC clean? How is your cable management?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Haven't played that game but 87 is to hot for my likings!
> Cards Overclocked?
> I checked your rig, do you have exhaust and intake fans on that case? It's a mid towel case, those cards are huge. Between the 2 cards and the CPI heatsink, your getting a lot of heat in that case that needs to exhaust out. . Do you have the 2 side fans installed? Did you change the thermal compound on both cards? Are the cards clean? Is your entire PC clean? How is your cable management?


Yeah they are overclocked. It'll run 79C both easily without OC. 89C with OC and all case fans max speed.

I got side panel window mod and computer us clean. Thermal paste fine on both GPU's.

All fan slots are filled.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yeah they are overclocked. It'll run 79C both easily without OC. 89C with OC and all case fans max speed.
> 
> I got side panel window mod and computer us clean. Thermal paste fine on both GPU's.
> 
> All fan slots are filled.


are you exhausting from the top of the case? Or rear? Intake from front and bottom? Maybe rework some fans, seems too hot.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> are you exhausting from the top of the case? Or rear? Intake from front and bottom? Maybe rework some fans, seems too hot.


Top and rear. Intake from front only.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Top and rear. Intake from front only.


Hmmmm, boy, I don't know what to say.. Do the Side panel window is a mod, I'm assuming that means there's no fan on the side window now?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hmmmm, boy, I don't know what to say.. Do the Side panel window is a mod, I'm assuming that means there's no fan on the side window now?


Yeah. No fan mounts on side too. Just a clear acrylic Wndow panel.

GPU fans are set to auto.


----------



## pez

87C is still well within acceptable range. With an OC, I wouldn't be so worried. I'm surprised your top card isn't getting hotter than your bottom, however. It would be worth making a custom fan curve if it bothers you.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yeah. No fan mounts on side too. Just a clear acrylic Wndow panel.
> 
> GPU fans are set to auto.


Shoot, well now that you said that, 1st i would make an aggressive fan profile! Fans on auto would totally cause high heat. Next i would mod the side window to accept a high performance high airflow fan, at least 140mm fan and have it blow directly on the 2 cards. i bet after that, all temps will drop at least 20c... you cant keep running those cards that hot. And last, i know that you said the thermal compound was good, i would make sure its perfect and use a very high end thermal compound like Prolimatech PK-3

heres some links

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1K62VX3908&cm_re=prolimatech_pk_3-_-9SIA1K62VX3908-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181028&cm_re=corsair_140mm-_-35-181-028-_-Product


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 87C is still well within acceptable range. With an OC, I wouldn't be so worried. I'm surprised your top card isn't getting hotter than your bottom, however. It would be worth making a custom fan curve if it bothers you.


I wouldn't say a well acceptable range my friend. Max threshold is 95c on the gtx 780.. I'd still be nervous at 87c..


----------



## maybach123

can i get on the list i have a asus strix 780 6gb oc


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybach123*
> 
> can i get on the list i have a asus strix 780 6gb oc


List?


----------



## maybach123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> List?


the spread sheet


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybach123*
> 
> the spread sheet


Im sorry, unfortunately I don't know what you are looking for.


----------



## maybach123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Im sorry, unfortunately I don't know what you are looking for.


list of owners on the front page


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybach123*
> 
> list of owners on the front page


Ahh, sorry... Hmm, I've never done that, I believe it has to be done through Gpu-Z, but I'm not sure.


----------



## alancsalt

@maybach123

On the first post of this thread, just under the banner, in large blue writing "Form: GTX 780 Owners" - click on it and fill out the page it links to.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I wouldn't say a well acceptable range my friend. Max threshold is 95c on the gtx 780.. I'd still be nervous at 87c..


Depending on the OC, you're going to run into high temps. GPUs getting close to their max isn't the same as CPUs getting to their max. So seeing a GPU get to 87C isn't surprising. Especially when spec'ed another 8 degrees C higher. Anything left is up to airflow, fan performance, ambient temps, and a whole lot of other factors.


----------



## nikoli707

my classified 780 hits [email protected] and [email protected] i never tried pushing any farther though since both were with fans manually set to 100% and doing firestrike/unigine runs. i forget what the power target was... i think 118% and 133%.

otherwise i keep it at [email protected] my daily 24/7/365... skynet bios and 103% pt. thats good for about 67c in long bf4 stints and about 71/72c on hot summer days when ambient temps are as high as 82f.


----------



## suprc4

I have an EVGA acx sc with bios 80.80.31.00.82 Which revision bios should I use on the first page of this thread? I haven't done this in two years since I got my first 780 so everything in the bios modding world has changed quite a bit lol


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprc4*
> 
> I have an EVGA acx sc with bios 80.80.31.00.82 Which revision bios should I use on the first page of this thread? I haven't done this in two years since I got my first 780 so everything in the bios modding world has changed quite a bit lol


Rev 4 780 ACX B1


----------



## suprc4

Ha I was just about to edit my post and say that I figured it out. But thank you, that is the one I used.


----------



## brandotip

Been a year, cleaned out my loop, raided up the SSDs... now it's time to redo my OC/volt mod! What's newww everybody? Happy New Y :thumb:ear!


----------



## benjamen50

Anyone else's GTX 780 with 144hz screen on desktop making sounds when the cursor is moved?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Anyone else's GTX 780 with 144hz screen on desktop making sounds when the cursor is moved?


Hi, I found this at some site. I hope this helps you!

GPU without vsync enabled in games!

Power saving modes in bios!

Power saving sotware! etc etc.

So i had a little look around and found that i have asus epu-6 engine active on my system and when i change power modes the buzz stops when i move the mouse.
recalibrated and it seems to have stopped but it does still buzz occasionally depending on the power mode.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Anyone else's GTX 780 with 144hz screen on desktop making sounds when the cursor is moved?


No but I did used to get the unplug device noise whenever I got out of bed.


----------



## GamerJoe

Can we use the Oculus Rift with a GTX 780?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjolks

Well i have some problems finding the right Skyn3t for my cards (Yes this is my first time attempting to flash bios and i don't want to F anything up :S)

The problem i am having is that i really can't find a version to my cards, and im scared to take the wrong one and not be able to flash back.

I have one ref card, EVGA GTX 780 3GB reference
BIOS Version: 80.10.36.00.80
Valid: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6mady

And the second card i have is an Zotac card with reference PCB but it came with with the cooler the AMP edition has (It isnt an "AMP card" and it doesen't have the "AMP stickers on the fans)
BIOS Version: 80.80.21.00.48
Valid: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fzf5b

I do have BeQuiet Dark power pro 10 1200w and EK Titan XXL waterblocks/backplates on both cards with dual 360mm 40mm radiators so cooling and power will not be a problem.

I would really appreciate if someone could help me with what Skyn3t version i should get for each card.

Thanks.


----------



## pez

Welp, looks like EVGA is replacing my 2nd 780 SC with a 970 SC. Kinda sad, but kinda not so long as I don't have anymore issues.


----------



## SgtRotty

I just sent back my 4th rma card with MSI. It would be nice to get a newer series in return!!


----------



## pez

Yeah, it was a surprise. I shipped it off right before the holidays and I knew it was going to be a while, but I just so happened to check it the other day and noticed the 'Part Number Out' looked funny. Checked it and it was a 970 4GB SC. They sealed the deal today as they auto-registered it when they shipped it out this morning. Now I'm considering going SLI for sure this time.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it was a surprise. I shipped it off right before the holidays and I knew it was going to be a while, but I just so happened to check it the other day and noticed the 'Part Number Out' looked funny. Checked it and it was a 970 4GB SC. They sealed the deal today as they auto-registered it when they shipped it out this morning. Now I'm considering going SLI for sure this time.


Looks like you get to move on from this thread now! You won't be needing anyone here anymore! Lol


----------



## pez

It's a shame because I never got around to doing the volt mod. Between moving and settling into a new job, and then eventually thinking my system was stable, only to running into the issue with having to double-RMA, it just never happened







.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Anyone else's GTX 780 with 144hz screen on desktop making sounds when the cursor is moved?


Nothing on mine. 2 780's SLI on a Dell S2716DG


----------



## Tidles

Hello Community!
I followed the OC Guide for my Zotac Amp gtx 780 (unlocking the max Power to 200%//1,3V//LLC Mod).
Everything works perfect, except the llc.exe from skynet :/
I tried once disabling the avira with no internet connection and it worked.
But why is it said to be a virus :/
I googled the blocked Programm name and found this:
http://www.herdprotect.com/llc-0.exe-5dd480bff08e406cf3b31f13a5e634fdd502d577.aspx

29 Programms say, that this is a Virus...

Can anyone tell me if it is a Virus or is it just false spotting...

Edit:
what is so bad about the LLC that it must be disabled?

from time to time the gtx isnt changing from 1005/3250/1,006V, until i start one application that gets the card into full throttle, then everythings fine, but i dont want to always check if the card is doing what it should...didnt found out what it triggers yet, any advise?
informations:
i am 100% using the right Bios from skynet.
both have 80.80.21.XX.XX
i am ocing with Auto Voltage (if i saw it correctly if i put anything else, it will not change, doesnt matter on which state it runs


----------



## alton brown

Hi guys, I know this forum isn't as hot anymore. I've tried to help as many people as possible in here.. Hopefully someone can help me right now. I haven't flashed a GPU in a while. My 1st Gpu I flashed was an ASUS DCU2OC 780 with REV 1 I'm ready to flash my 2nd gpu, its a reference MSI gtx 780. after reading I don't see any exact version for this . I see skyn3t-37-Ref-OC.zip which is REV 3. it states it can be used on any Titan cooling chamber. It matches my bios from my card which is 80.10.37.00.05. Can anyone confirm rev 3 will work for my reference none oc MSI gtx 780? Any help, of course is appreciated!..


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Hi guys, hopefully someone will see this









I have a EVGA ACX SC that Ive repasted a couple of times over the last couple years. Core temps are great except now GPUZ is reporting its limited by PWR as well as Vrel at stock settings. Used to be just Vrel at stock.

Can anyone tell me if this is normal degradation over time or if its possible that I have loosened the thermal pads on the VRM's when removing the cooler causing them to heat up more?

Also when I first got it, it would boost up to around 1200 on the stock BIOS before hitting the PWR limit, now it wont go further then about 1175/1162 and more volts just causes more heat and doesnt help it go any further. This is what makes me think its just a bit of degradation.

Card works totally fine no crashes no artifacts etc yet, I would just replace the pads and see except that the card has a baseplate



....and as such if I removed it to check the condition I would have to replace them anyway. I'm looking to sell it this weekend and dont want to have to wait for thermal pads/tape next week before I do so.

Anyone else found the PWR limiter coming into play more over time?


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Hi guys, hopefully someone will see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a EVGA ACX SC that Ive repasted a couple of times over the last couple years. Core temps are great except now GPUZ is reporting its limited by PWR as well as Vrel at stock settings. Used to be just Vrel at stock.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is normal degradation over time or if its possible that I have loosened the thermal pads on the VRM's when removing the cooler causing them to heat up more?
> 
> Also when I first got it, it would boost up to around 1200 on the stock BIOS before hitting the PWR limit, now it wont go further then about 1175/1162 and more volts just causes more heat and doesnt help it go any further. This is what makes me think its just a bit of degradation.
> 
> Card works totally fine no crashes no artifacts etc yet, I would just replace the pads and see except that the card has a baseplate
> 
> 
> 
> ....and as such if I removed it to check the condition I would have to replace them anyway. I'm looking to sell it this weekend and dont want to have to wait for thermal pads/tape next week before I do so.
> 
> Anyone else found the PWR limiter coming into play more over time?


My experience tells me that in every game the Power limit is different example :

Mad max with oc reaches easy 110+ power
Syndicate with oc never go above 102 power


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> My experience tells me that in every game the Power limit is different example :
> 
> Mad max with oc reaches easy 110+ power
> Syndicate with oc never go above 102 power


Yea I should have said I'm talking about in Uniengine Heaven, its what I usually use on a loop for testing temps etc.


----------



## Tidles

I am in search for a mod to turn up the Memory Voltage.
Anyone knows smth?
Edit: for a Zotac AMP! gtx 780


----------



## spat13

Hey guys,

I am new here but I am interested in getting my dual 780 bios hacked and cranking as much performance as they can handle but I am unsure of which GPU I have. I got this PC custom built. I only know that they are EVGA Reference 780s. I was wondering if anyone can clarify which ones they are and more importantly, tell me which bios to flash?


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spat13*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new here but I am interested in getting my dual 780 bios hacked and cranking as much performance as they can handle but I am unsure of which GPU I have. I got this PC custom built. I only know that they are EVGA Reference 780s. I was wondering if anyone can clarify which ones they are and more importantly, tell me which bios to flash?


Well first of you need to know what your stock bios is using gpuz. The difference between a few of the bios is if it has dual fans or a reference board. It doesn't really matter if it's the superclocked reference or just the plain one. If you have the acx cooler then you need one specific to it for the dual fan profile.


----------



## spat13

My stock bios for both cards is 80.80.31.00.82. I have the reference design with one fan. But both my gpus are on waterblocks. So would I be flashing the EVGA 780 SC Reference B1? Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spat13*
> 
> My stock bios for both cards is 80.80.31.00.82. I have the reference design with one fan. But both my gpus are on waterblocks. So would I be flashing the EVGA 780 SC Reference B1? Thanks so much for the reply!


Well if you're sure it's the SC the only difference is a different base clock. You need the v4 for the b1 gpu. IMO it doesn't matter if you use the SC or straight reference since you plan on overclocking.


----------



## spat13

I'm like 80% sure. When I click the card lookup button on GPU-Z it lands me on this page: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2594/evga-gtx-780.html. So maybe you can be a better judge of this information. Yeah sc vs reference probably doesn't matter but I just don't want to brick my cards while they are in a water cooling loop.


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spat13*
> 
> I'm like 80% sure. When I click the card lookup button on GPU-Z it lands me on this page: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2594/evga-gtx-780.html. So maybe you can be a better judge of this information. Yeah sc vs reference probably doesn't matter but I just don't want to brick my cards while they are in a water cooling loop.


Well you have two cards so you flash them one at a time so you can use one to recover the other if needed. It's kinda hard to brick if you follow a good guide and you flash a reference bios on a reference card.


----------



## spat13

Alright. Thank you so much for your help. I will try this out tomorrow and let you know how it goes. I am sure it will be fine but still.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spat13*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new here but I am interested in getting my dual 780 bios hacked and cranking as much performance as they can handle but I am unsure of which GPU I have. I got this PC custom built. I only know that they are EVGA Reference 780s. I was wondering if anyone can clarify which ones they are and more importantly, tell me which bios to flash?


Check this video out






And this video


----------



## alton brown

Anyone know about Asus fan expert?


----------



## erso44

I´m on my way to 4 way SLI right know...I hope my 3820k will handle it like a G*


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I´m on my way to 4 way SLI right know...I hope my 3820k will handle it like a G*


Post a photo when there all in!


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Post a photo when there all in!


I need to reduce it.
It will be only 3 due to pcie lanes speeds. I will get 8x 8x 8x. Sadly any cpu with above 40 pcie lanes doesnt exist.
what ever


----------



## bbowseroctacore

although not available anymore the rog xpander sorted this for me - compatible with only a few mobo's afaik (rampage iii and crosshair v formula)


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> although not available anymore the rog xpander sorted this for me - compatible with only a few mobo's afaik (rampage iii and crosshair v formula)


and what kind of CPU do you use?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

all my gaming and benching rigs run fx cpu's - made this choice along time ago with pcie lanes in mind with the budget i was on at the time


----------



## erso44

im working with 40 pcie lanes. cant uses 4 way sli. Im not able to run 16 16 16 even with 3 way sli


----------



## bbowseroctacore

quad x16 would be nice - although not 100% sure it works like that in the real world although bios reports it like this

tri-sli without the expander i get x16 x8 x8 and quite a performance hit in benchmarks


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> quad x16 would be nice - although not 100% sure it works like that in the real world although bios reports it like this
> 
> tri-sli without the expander i get x16 x8 x8 and quite a performance hit in benchmarks


I didnt think the hit would be that big. I have seen a few tests that show only a few % reduction in performance. Here is a pic from Puget Systems.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

going from tri-sli to quad-sli for benchmarking provides a big increase - however it does not affect gaming to a great degree. some games go a little backwards performance wise due to driver/game optimisation - not a real big issue as the quad setup is mainly for benching. i have quad-sli mars ii's in my gaming rig with win 10 driver only accepts 3-way sli+physx - this performs slightly better than 4-way sli in win7.


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> going from tri-sli to quad-sli for benchmarking provides a big increase - however it does not affect gaming to a great degree. some games go a little backwards performance wise due to driver/game optimisation - not a real big issue as the quad setup is mainly for benching. i have quad-sli mars ii's in my gaming rig with win 10 driver only accepts 3-way sli+physx - this performs slightly better than 4-way sli in win7.


I think I might have misunderstood. Were you saying the performance hit was from going to 3 way from 4 way sli and not from reduced pcie bandwidth.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

correct - maybe i should have worded it different. also the fourth card cannot be added to the mobo without the xpander - iirc due to the last lane running at x4 on the crosshair v formula. x8 vs x16 isnt a big deal gaming wise - quad x16 does add some points for benching.


----------



## SkyRex

I need help!

I own a reference GTX 780 with an A3 custom skynet bios
Clocked at 1306Mhz and 7200Mhz on memory, 1.325v and 150% Power Limit
Where can I find a NEW BIOS with 200% power limit? My card is not B1

Thanks! (Sorry for my english)


----------



## hidethecookies

Are you even hitting your power limit?


----------



## Vip3r011

thanx this bios fixed my issues on the gigabyte gtx 780 oc rev2.0


----------



## Tugainuk

Hey guys new here, both to forum and over clocking in general.

started gaming at 2k so my 780 is now crying a bit so i thought i would overclock it, everything is fine till out of nowhere for a second my voltages goes from 1150 to 1000 and then back up

my system specs are:
Mother Board: Asus VII hero
CPU: I7 4790k @ 4.4 ghz
GPU: Gtx 780 SC ACX
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2
Sound Card: Sound Baster Z

Im using MSI afterburner and curently have
core volt at 0
106% power limit with temp limit of 95c
core clock at 70
mem clock at 300

which works fine till the voltage spikes down and up randomly my temp while testing doesnt go above 65c

any help will be tremendously appreciated


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugainuk*
> 
> Hey guys new here, both to forum and over clocking in general.
> 
> started gaming at 2k so my 780 is now crying a bit so i thought i would overclock it, everything is fine till out of nowhere for a second my voltages goes from 1150 to 1000 and then back up
> 
> my system specs are:
> Mother Board: Asus VII hero
> CPU: I7 4790k @ 4.4 ghz
> GPU: Gtx 780 SC ACX
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2
> Sound Card: Sound Baster Z
> 
> Im using MSI afterburner and curently have
> core volt at 0
> 106% power limit with temp limit of 95c
> core clock at 70
> mem clock at 300
> 
> which works fine till the voltage spikes down and up randomly my temp while testing doesnt go above 65c
> 
> any help will be tremendously appreciated


Hi, first of all max out the power limit bar (110%) then with core clock at 0 start to put some MHz +20 then +40 and watch the power limit if it goes 110% it means that the card will downclock (thats why you see voltage dropping cause of the 106% limit).


----------



## casper5632

I recently tried flashing the BIOS in my ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 All I remember of the BIOS version was that the last part had a B in it. The flash failed, but when I went to revert it to the original BIOS that one failed as well. I tried out the skynet BIOS that was listed in this thread, which allowed the system to boot properly, but now the card is incredibly unstable under load. I orignally wanted to flash the BIOS to have access to a fan speed lower than 37%, which it is currently minimized at. Anyone have any better ideas for BIOS to try out?

Update: I tried another BIOS from techpowerup and I can now run it at the same OC as it originally was, but its still quite a bit unstable. The entire screen keeps blacking out for a fraction of a second when I put load on the card.


----------



## Tugainuk

i cant go past 106 for some reason so not sure how i should do it


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I recently tried flashing the BIOS in my ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 All I remember of the BIOS version was that the last part had a B in it. The flash failed, but when I went to revert it to the original BIOS that one failed as well. I tried out the skynet BIOS that was listed in this thread, which allowed the system to boot properly, but now the card is incredibly unstable under load. I orignally wanted to flash the BIOS to have access to a fan speed lower than 37%, which it is currently minimized at. Anyone have any better ideas for BIOS to try out?
> 
> Update: I tried another BIOS from techpowerup and I can now run it at the same OC as it originally was, but its still quite a bit unstable. The entire screen keeps blacking out for a fraction of a second when I put load on the card.


Did you save your original bios from Gpuz?


----------



## casper5632

I thought I did but when I flashed back I couldent get any video at all. I eventually found a BIOS that worked properly, but now that ive already flashed it I might as well get something out of it.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I thought I did but when I flashed back I couldent get any video at all. I eventually found a BIOS that worked properly, but now that ive already flashed it I might as well get something out of it.


my Asus DcU2 needed Rev4 bios. You should try to find the original bios.


----------



## casper5632

It seems as stable as it was before at the moment. It took a few tries but eventually I found a standard BIOS that was stable. I was hoping to flash the bios to give me more freedom to lower the fan speed.


----------



## alton brown

Do you know how to overclock?


----------



## casper5632

Yeah, I pretty much have it as pushed as it can go. Max core goes up to 1241 without being unstable which more that suits my needs. At the moment I am mostly worried about idle volume.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugainuk*
> 
> i cant go past 106 for some reason so not sure how i should do it


Just saw that the max power target in Evga is 106% so start from 0 core clock to +20 and see if its stable (run some benchmark or try a game) if it is and its not down clocking add another 20.


----------



## Tugainuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Just saw that the max power target in Evga is 106% so start from 0 core clock to +20 and see if its stable (run some benchmark or try a game) if it is and its not down clocking add another 20.


so it seems that any over clock that i do eventualy just crashes, do to a power dip, while ive got it at stock power is stable the whole way through gaming or benchmarking it its a shame really maybe i need to flash the bios like most people are doing im just wary of picking the wrong bios since there are so many.

i know the graphic card can take it providing theres enough power there


----------



## Vip3r011

if u want to go past power limit , use a custom bios .


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugainuk*
> 
> so it seems that any over clock that i do eventualy just crashes, do to a power dip, while ive got it at stock power is stable the whole way through gaming or benchmarking it its a shame really maybe i need to flash the bios like most people are doing im just wary of picking the wrong bios since there are so many.
> 
> i know the graphic card can take it providing theres enough power there


If you want to flash check first your current bios with gpu z (you can also save it with gpu z in case something goes wrong) then you can choose the right bios.


----------



## mhgwilliams

Hey friends.

I'm very confused at what I could be doing wrong when attempting to save my current 780 BIOS in order to have a backup.
First, here's my setup:

Mobo: Gigabyte LGA2011-3x99
CPU: Intel i7-5930K
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB DDR4 2400MHz
GPU1: EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB
GPU2: EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 4GB

The 780 is in the first PCIE slot and the 970 is at the bottom.

The 780 is on water as well as the cpu.

So I'm having trouble getting started off the bat. Using GPU-z I get the error "Bios reading not supported on this device". This message is consistent when run as Admin. I have attempted different versions of GPU-z and have received errors that say "*path to local temp folder* unable to find nvflash.rom".

When using Nvflash (many different versions tested) running as administrator, I receive the error "EEPROM Unknown". I tried to use commands to override the eeprom check but nothing seems to work.
Am I missing something super obvious here? Do I need to disconnect the 970 in order to access the 780? Should I use the 970 to display my OS while I attempt to work on the BIOS of the 780?

I've done extensive searching and the most common answer is "Use an older or different version of NVFLASH or GPU-z" and this solution works for other users. But I have not had such luck.

Thanks for reading guys, hopefully I can get this worked out.


----------



## jleslie246

You can put a 780 and a 970 in SLI?


----------



## mhgwilliams

Nah, they aren't in SLI. They're for Octane Render which doesn't require SLI to improve performance or anything.


----------



## MindBlank

Do you guys think it a worthwhile upgrade to switch from my GTX 780 to a GTX 780Ti? I can find a non-reference one for $70 more than what I can sell this reference 780.

Would also consider a 970, but a decent non-reference one is more like 120$+ difference and if I go Maxwell route I might as well just add 200$ and get a reference 980... This is why I'm considering the 780Ti. Depending on the game, max OC on both cards (780Ti and 970), it may prove even slightly faster than a 970. .

Going Maxwell requires more money and Pascal will hit later this year. 70$ is not a whole lot. Meanwhile, I can get a 25% boost by going to a 780Ti (preferably one that clocks well).

So, your thoughts?


----------



## jagz

Interested to see what you all think about the above question. I'm on the fence between a single 780/780 TI or a 970 myself.

I'm going back to air, and this is the leading candidate (gigabyte 970)


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Do you guys think it a worthwhile upgrade to switch from my GTX 780 to a GTX 780Ti? I can find a non-reference one for $70 more than what I can sell this reference 780.
> 
> Would also consider a 970, but a decent non-reference one is more like 120$+ difference and if I go Maxwell route I might as well just add 200$ and get a reference 980... This is why I'm considering the 780Ti. Depending on the game, max OC on both cards (780Ti and 970), it may prove even slightly faster than a 970. .
> 
> Going Maxwell requires more money and Pascal will hit later this year. 70$ is not a whole lot. Meanwhile, I can get a 25% boost by going to a 780Ti (preferably one that clocks well).
> 
> So, your thoughts?


I prefer GTX780Ti Non reference than GTX970







If you could afford GTX980 then it's better.


----------



## Sycksyde

My reference 780 tops out at 1150mhz, is that bad? I have the Skyn3t bios and afterburner hack so I can go to 1.3v but I can't keep the card cool at anything over about 1.225v.

Is my card a dud overclocker?


----------



## JSmithJ

Hi!

I had OC my GTX 780 with Asus GPU Tweak to find stable values. So I decided to mod my bios...

I have changed the same values in the bios than the software...

Boost : 941MHz to 1140MHz
RAM : 6008MHz to 6600MHz
TDP : 250W to 290W (just in case)
Power Target : 275W to 290W (just in case)

Base clock : 889MHz (sotck)
Max GPU boost : 1229MHz (stock)

At stock, the boost in game was about 990Mhz
Before flashing, with GPU tweak, the boost was about 1190MHz
With the new bios, the card don't use the boost frequency and stay under 900MHz









Any idea?


----------



## avp2007

Anybody tried the Division with this card? what settings do you get and FPS do you average? I want to get it but don't want to experience it with crappy settings


----------



## TheCautiousOne

My Brother is upgrading his 780 Sc Evga card with SLI 970 SSC.

I think I am going to SLI the 780 SC cards. What could I expect at 1440p?

TCO


----------



## lukeluke

A friend wants me to help him build a gaming rig and is willing to spend $650 on a GTX 980TI.

My own rig has 3 water-cooled 780s. Do you guys think it would benefit me to have him pay me the $650 for two of my 780s instead?

If so, should I use the $650 to buy myself a 980TI, and then sell my third 780 and get a second TI, or should I sit on the money and wait for Pascal?

I recognize that 3 780s would perform significantly better than one 980TI, so the whole idea may be dumb. But I game on 3x1080p surround, so the 3GB VRAM is the bottleneck and likely will become one in the future. (I get 30FPS on the new Tomb Raider in surround with my current setup.)

The annoying thing is I'm assuming 780 waterblocks aren't compatible with 980TIs, so I'd have to buy two new water blocks. So that would be $900 cost to go from 3 780s (3GB) to two 980TIs (6GB).

When I put it that way it seems like upgrading to 980TI is not worth it, I guess the question is when will a (consumer, i.e. <$700) Pascal come out. I can live with just a single 780 for a couple months if it will get me a much better trade-in value for the 780s since my friend is offering right now.

I am assuming, of course, that my 780s will get next to nothing on Ebay when Pascal comes out, even if I can sell them with the water blocks. If I was totally paying out of pocket I might not upgrade to anything for a couple years. Just trying to see whether my friend wanting to build could be an opportunity for a hand-me-down scenario that benefits both of us.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avp2007*
> 
> Anybody tried the Division with this card? what settings do you get and FPS do you average? I want to get it but don't want to experience it with crappy settings


Yup

http://www.overclock.net/t/1584843/official-tom-clancys-the-division-information-discussion-thread/620_20#post_24981330

See my post. Basically maxed settings and definitely playable. Lots of room to increase performance.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeluke*
> 
> A friend wants me to help him build a gaming rig and is willing to spend $650 on a GTX 980TI.
> 
> My own rig has 3 water-cooled 780s. Do you guys think it would benefit me to have him pay me the $650 for two of my 780s instead?
> 
> If so, should I use the $650 to buy myself a 980TI, and then sell my third 780 and get a second TI, or should I sit on the money and wait for Pascal?
> 
> I recognize that 3 780s would perform significantly better than one 980TI, so the whole idea may be dumb. But I game on 3x1080p surround, so the 3GB VRAM is the bottleneck and likely will become one in the future. (I get 30FPS on the new Tomb Raider in surround with my current setup.)
> 
> The annoying thing is I'm assuming 780 waterblocks aren't compatible with 980TIs, so I'd have to buy two new water blocks. So that would be $900 cost to go from 3 780s (3GB) to two 980TIs (6GB).
> 
> When I put it that way it seems like upgrading to 980TI is not worth it, I guess the question is when will a (consumer, i.e. <$700) Pascal come out. I can live with just a single 780 for a couple months if it will get me a much better trade-in value for the 780s since my friend is offering right now.
> 
> I am assuming, of course, that my 780s will get next to nothing on Ebay when Pascal comes out, even if I can sell them with the water blocks. If I was totally paying out of pocket I might not upgrade to anything for a couple years. Just trying to see whether my friend wanting to build could be an opportunity for a hand-me-down scenario that benefits both of us.


Tri SLI GTX780 is a BEAST ... I think you should keep them and wait for PascaL then sold them







But it's just my oppinion, it's your call Luke .... may the Force be with you ^_^


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I had OC my GTX 780 with Asus GPU Tweak to find stable values. So I decided to mod my bios...
> 
> I have changed the same values in the bios than the software...
> 
> Boost : 941MHz to 1140MHz
> RAM : 6008MHz to 6600MHz
> TDP : 250W to 290W (just in case)
> Power Target : 275W to 290W (just in case)
> 
> Base clock : 889MHz (sotck)
> Max GPU boost : 1229MHz (stock)
> 
> At stock, the boost in game was about 990Mhz
> Before flashing, with GPU tweak, the boost was about 1190MHz
> With the new bios, the card don't use the boost frequency and stay under 900MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea?


Nobody?


----------



## alton brown

Unfortunately A lot of the times there is no response. Normally when you flash the bios, you remove Nvidia boost. Now you have to manually adjust your core clock and adjust your voltage accordingly. Now you are truly overclocking!


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Nobody?


AFAIK, boost is totaly gone on custom bios..


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Unfortunately A lot of the times there is no response. Normally when you flash the bios, you remove Nvidia boost. Now you have to manually adjust your core clock and adjust your voltage accordingly. Now you are truly overclocking!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> AFAIK, boost is totaly gone on custom bios..


Thx for your answers









When you modify the original bios, It removes the GPU Boost?! Why?
It's the same bios, I don't uderstand...

If there are no way to enable turbo boost, I can only use a software with the stock bios or put the boost frequency on base clock...


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Thx for your answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you modify the original bios, It removes the GPU Boost?! Why?
> It's the same bios, I don't uderstand...
> 
> If there are no way to enable turbo boost, I can only use a software with the stock bios or put the boost frequency on base clock...


I'm not sure when the bios is flashed, Nvidia boost is removed. Hopefully someone can jump in and explain why. But what I do know is when you put a custom bios there is no need for boost. Custom bios = complete control of graphics card. You need to learn now how to overclock the card to a stable speed without frying it. Unfortunately more research on your end should have been done before flashing the card. Again, what gtx 780 is it?


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> I'm not sure when the bios is flashed, Nvidia boost is removed. Hopefully someone can jump in and explain why. But what I do know is when you put a custom bios there is no need for boost. Custom bios = complete control of graphics card. You need to learn now how to overclock the card to a stable speed without frying it. Unfortunately more research on your end should have been done before flashing the card. Again, what gtx 780 is it?


I have an Asus GTX 780 DC2OC, like in my sig.

As I said, I have the same values as in Asus GPU tweak. I chose a stable OC without touching the voltages.

Base clock : 881 → 881
Min GPU boost : 941 → *1140*
Max GPU boost : 1229 → 1229
That's all i have changed...


----------



## Vip3r011

if u want boost go back to stock bios.. if u want better oc go to custom bios..
why i used custom bios some application like unigine valley will shutdown pc,
gpu rapidly drops voltages..fix= custom bios with stable voltage (no boost [email protected])
and lots of RMA's was doen just for this reason,1000% working cards..but stupid boost..


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> if u want boost go back to stock bios.. if u want better oc go to custom bios..
> why i used custom bios some application like unigine valley will shutdown pc,
> gpu rapidly drops voltages..fix= custom bios with stable voltage (no boost [email protected])
> and lots of RMA's was doen just for this reason,1000% working cards..but stupid boost..


Yes, I think i'll put the stock bios back and use a software...

I just want to understand why my card run at 990MHz... I see this value nowhere..


----------



## Vip3r011

that clock for oc bios is dependand on the card(brand). my gigabyte gtx 780 oc rev2.0 with custom bios is 1006
AFAIK that asus use older revision gpu (also mentioned in this thread) meaning u cant use v4 bios only v3..if u do u , u got a paperweight maybe


----------



## JSmithJ

So, I put the stock bios back on the card...









I have installed _Asus GPU Tweak II_ and set my OC values... My Fire Strike score is back!









I'm very disappointed of the missing of the boost after we flashed...


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> So, I put the stock bios back on the card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have installed _Asus GPU Tweak II_ and set my OC values... My Fire Strike score is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very disappointed of the missing of the boost after we flashed...


That's good you got that flashed back. Feeew for you! Lol.. Just so you know, boost actually hurts your scores in benchmarking programs and drops your FPS in games. Boost is no good. Just like VIP said, if you want a better, stable in control overclock, use a custom bios. I have your exact card with the kraken g10 on it and Rev4 bios, it's killer!


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> That's good you got that flashed back. Feeew for you! Lol.. Just so you know, boost actually hurts your scores in benchmarking programs and drops your FPS in games. Boost is no good. Just like VIP said, if you want a better, stable in control overclock, use a custom bios. I have your exact card with the kraken g10 on it and Rev4 bios, it's killer!


Ok but when you put a bios like yours (Rev4), do you do nothing after? Do you use a soft? Do you modify the Rev4 bios?

Sorry but I think it is a lot more complicated to OC a graphic card than a CPU...


----------



## Vip3r011

if your gpu's core is rev A , the rev 4 bios wont work or could brick your card


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Ok but when you put a bios like yours (Rev4), do you do nothing after? Do you use a soft? Do you modify the Rev4 bios?
> 
> Sorry but I think it is a lot more complicated to OC a graphic card than a CPU...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> if your gpu's core is rev A , the rev 4 bios wont work or could brick your card


In the worst case, I can put the stock bios back... But my questions are right for any bios, Rev3 or other...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> So, I put the stock bios back on the card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have installed _Asus GPU Tweak II_ and set my OC values... My Fire Strike score is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very disappointed of the missing of the boost after we flashed...


Eliminating boost in overclocking bios is deliberate. Think of them as permanently boosted.


----------



## Vip3r011

post exact model & gpu-z screenshot..


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Eliminating boost in overclocking bios is deliberate. Think of them as permanently boosted.


Ok, so I have to touch to the base frequency?
889MHz → 1140MHz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> post exact model & gpu-z screenshot..


Here it is!


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Eliminating boost in overclocking bios is deliberate. Think of them as permanently boosted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Ok, so I have to touch to the base frequency?
> 889MHz → 1140MHz?
> Here it is!


if you do base frequency to same as boost, your boost clokc will go higer , and u will need more volts
more volts = more heat


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> if you do base frequency to same as boost, your boost clokc will go higer , and u will need more volts
> more volts = more heat


I don't uderstand... If the custom bios disables the boost, why it will go higher? I can change the max boost clock in the bios from 1229MHz to about 1180MHz to prevent crash...


----------



## SgtRotty

I would run the custom bios, it's easier to narrow down the overclock with what voltage. Turbo boost will jump up and down clocks with spiratic voltage causing crashing and shutdowns. Use the LLC MOD for afterburner everytime u startup. Solid volts easier clocking


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> I don't uderstand... If the custom bios disables the boost, why it will go higher? I can change the max boost clock in the bios from 1229MHz to about 1180MHz to prevent crash...


I was thinking the same way until I experimented back-and-forth to figure out how it works. Each bios that's available has its own base clock. With a load put on the card, it will climb to your overclock settings. Different than boost.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I was thinking the same way until I experimented back-and-forth to figure out how it works. Each bios that's available has its own base clock. With a load put on the card, it will climb to your overclock settings. Different than boost.


OK.

This week, I'll try to set the base clock to the maximum stable boost I read.
889 MHz → 1189 MHz
I'll put the maximum boost frequency near of this value (arround 1190)

My question is : Does the card rise its voltages by itself according to the base clock?


----------



## Bahamies

I'm a GPU-BIOS noob and would appreciate some assistance









I have a 780 Poseidon and I just want to be absolutely sure I will not brick it when flashing. I downloaded the correct BIOS-version from the first page, I made a folder under C: and put the new Skyn3t BIOS there. Then I downloaded Ez3Flash since it seemed Ez to use. I did as the intructions said, extracted the included files to the same folder as the new BIOS and named the soon-to-be-flashed BIOS X(.rom)

Does Afterburner version or Nvidia driver version matter as I flash? I have a Asus X99-A mobo so, if I understood correctly, I don't need to take the whole "PLX-chip" part in account?

I have the latest version of Afterburner and Nvidia drivers and I have the stock BIOS saved on my HDD. Should I take some other precautions?

Ready to go or not?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahamies*
> 
> I'm a GPU-BIOS noob and would appreciate some assistance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 780 Poseidon and I just want to be absolutely sure I will not brick it when flashing. I downloaded the correct BIOS-version from the first page, I made a folder under C: and put the new Skyn3t BIOS there. Then I downloaded Ez3Flash since it seemed Ez to use. I did as the intructions said, extracted the included files to the same folder as the new BIOS and named the soon-to-be-flashed BIOS X(.rom)
> 
> Does Afterburner version or Nvidia driver version matter as I flash? I have a Asus X99-A mobo so, if I understood correctly, I don't need to take the whole "PLX-chip" part in account?
> 
> I have the latest version of Afterburner and Nvidia drivers and I have the stock BIOS saved on my HDD. Should I take some other precautions?
> 
> Ready to go or not?


I don't have all the answers to your questions. I'm sure someone does here. They are very nice and helpful here.. But, there is always a chance you can brick your card. Watch these 2 videos.











Good luck


----------



## Bahamies

Yeah, thanks for the videos! Will watch them.

What about the cold boot bug? Is it problem with rev.4 bios-versions? I checked the cold boot fix guide, but unfortunately the X99-series does not have iGPU as a backup if I can't boot.

Edit: I actually decided to go with voltage mod and first it seemed fine. I could lock the voltage to 1.2, but I noticed that something was not right. As soon as I launched a stress test (Unigine Heaven or 3DMark Firestrike) the core clock fluctuated between 890-1100 as it had before been in the 1200's always.

So, I decided to "un-mod" the file and removed the two added rows of text and... Well the voltages ramped up and down depending on load but the core clocks still fluctuated with the same settings on Afterburner. Did I just mess up my card or what? How can I get it to the state it was before the mod? Or should I just flash Skyn3t's bios as I already messed up?


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> This week, I'll try to set the base clock to the maximum stable boost I read.
> 889 MHz → 1189 MHz
> I'll put the maximum boost frequency near of this value (arround 1190)
> 
> My question is : Does the card rise its voltages by itself according to the base clock?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*


What's the voktage reading?


----------



## Bahamies

I'm still contemplating on the bios flash. I just found out that Ez3flash seems to be kinda buggy. For some reason I can't get it to go through even the first two steps (--protectoff and saving the stock bios). Should I take this as a red flag? I think that the only way I can do the flash is by Nvflash, but now I'm concerned that it might brick the card.

Have any of you guys had problems with Ez3flash? And if so, did you proceed with the via Nvflash?


----------



## emsj86

I flashed both my evga 780 sc a yes ago. I was worried as it was my first time but using nvflash it was a breeze and been running my 780s at 1200mhz since. I can go higher but for everyday it works great.


----------



## sub0seals

Why do you assume all people on 3bay sukkk? I was on ebay for 10 years before finding this place,and i have a perfect buyers profile of !00%,over a 10 year plus period i have never ever received 1 negative feedback as a consumer on ebay,don't judge the masses by a few bad people. That's not fair !!

Are the 780 classified hydro coppers good cards? Are they worth keeping around, i just got the acer predator XB271HU and i still have the 660ti,but it will not run my monitor.Will the 780 be fine or do i need 2 of them?Thanks in advance for any help guys.


----------



## FortySlXn2

Hi all, I'm new to OCN,

Anyone ever seen this before? Recently upgraded my build and noticed this. Card works fine and doesn't smell burnt. It's a reference PNY 780.


----------



## Vip3r011

heat mayb?


----------



## FortySlXn2

I realize heat caused them to burn. I wanted to ask if anyone else has ever had a gtx 780, or any component with these types of capacitors start to burn like this? And did they eventually fail?

Temps with this card in the past have gotten to 85c but usually stays below 80.

Is the card doomed?


----------



## pez

My EVGA 780 SC eventually went due to VRAM issues, but I never looked too closely at the back. I always had a backplate on mine.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*
> 
> Hi all, I'm new to OCN,
> 
> Anyone ever seen this before? Recently upgraded my build and noticed this. Card works fine and doesn't smell burnt. It's a reference PNY 780.


Well I have this on my card, Resistor shunt was burnt. December 2015 I RMAed my 780 Lightning because of artifact then got new ones, after a month I wanted to replace thermal paste and looked inside the card got this view.

The weird thing is my card runs normally, and can do 1200/1800MHz without add volt and without increasing Power Limit, the temp is still under 80C at stock cooling. 1240MHz also fine but at 1300MHz it will get unstable even with +100mv. Because the card only runs with single Resistor Shunt (RS2) instead double Resistor Shunt (RS1 & RS2).
I never seen smoke came out from my card or smell burnt things because I use open rig, I suspect this is already burnt since I got it from RMA.
My warranty is only 2 months left, so next week I am gonna RMA it again.


----------



## FortySlXn2

Thanks for the responses. I only wish I could rma my card. It was given to me last year from my work. (Awesome right, someone ordered the wrong part and it sat around for awhile until my boss decided to find a home for it. Lucky me.) Anyway, its working ok now but I wonder how long it has.

I've found similar caps here but, i would have to find an expert solderer to even attempt the repair.

The only thing I really worry about is that it will blow up and take my new board and skylake cpu with it.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*
> 
> Thanks for the responses. I only wish I could rma my card. It was given to me last year from my work. (Awesome right, someone ordered the wrong part and it sat around for awhile until my boss decided to find a home for it. Lucky me.) Anyway, its working ok now but I wonder how long it has.
> 
> I've found similar caps here but, i would have to find an expert solderer to even attempt the repair.
> 
> The only thing I really worry about is that it will blow up and take my new board and skylake cpu with it.


You're wellcome mate








How long did you find out that it was burnt like that? My card is from December till now still working normal with burnt RS1.


----------



## alton brown

Hi guys, I have a question hopefully someone can help. Does anyone use the MSI afterburner volt mod with windows 10? If so does it work properly?


----------



## nightmaster47

Hey, guys.
Help me please, I have 780 DCII with CHL8318 and managed to unlock it to 1.3V trough MSI AB.
BUT the problem is POWER LIMIT. I have 85% ASIC and custom AIR cooling so I can keep it under 70 degrees but the OC is limited now by POWER LIMIT.
How to pass it?


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightmaster47*
> 
> Hey, guys.
> Help me please, I have 780 DCII with CHL8318 and managed to unlock it to 1.3V trough MSI AB.
> BUT the problem is POWER LIMIT. I have 85% ASIC and custom AIR cooling so I can keep it under 70 degrees but the OC is limited now by POWER LIMIT.
> How to pass it?


You can flash custom bios to raise it or hard mod it by bridging the shunt resistors with solder or conductive paint.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question hopefully someone can help. Does anyone use the MSI afterburner volt mod with windows 10? If so does it work properly?


Anyone? Any input fellas?


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Anyone? Any input fellas?


Yes!


----------



## Daark

If i have a classified 780 should i flash the "evga ACX" r4 bios?


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> If i have a classified 780 should i flash the "evga ACX" r4 bios?


No you need to go to this thread and get the 780 classified bios http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidethecookies*
> 
> No you need to go to this thread and get the 780 classified bios http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


Okay, thanks









Edit: Will my psu explode due to the 600w power target? I have a 600w unit.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Yes!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Yes!


Nice thanks!


----------



## Daark

I just wanna know, if i for example own a classified card (like i do) can i flash a hall of fame bios just for sake of the question and not auto brick my card?


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> Okay, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Will my psu explode due to the 600w power target? I have a 600w unit.


No your card will only draw what it needs and on water or air I doubt you will go higher than 350-375w with max oc. That card was designed for ln2 use so thats what that high of a limit is for say when you get up to 1.7+ volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> I just wanna know, if i for example own a classified card (like i do) can i flash a hall of fame bios just for sake of the question and not auto brick my card?


IIRC that card has multiple bios so you can switch between unlocked bios and stock and not have to worry about a bad flash or corrupted data. Still though thats for bios that are made for that specific card. I don't think it would "brick" it to where it couldn't be recovered but not worth trying on something that costs so much. Someone else with more experience can chime in on that part.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Hi guys, this is only my second post here. I'm a newcomer to desktop GPU overclocking but I've been using svl7's vbios' in my Alienware M15x for a long time.

I recently picked up an MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr but I'm pretty disappointed with its overclocking capabilities.
I set power target to max (103%), mV to max too (55) and +140/200MHz but in benchmarks and games my actual 3d clocks sometimes falls down to stock base clocks! Instead of 1090 its closer to 980!

Anyway I have stock bios version 80.80.21.00.75 and stepping B1 and about just about to flash the rev4 skyn3t bios and just wanted to check I'm not about to brick my card.

Cheers guys.


----------



## hidethecookies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatboyslimerr*
> 
> Hi guys, this is only my second post here. I'm a newcomer to desktop GPU overclocking but I've been using svl7's vbios' in my Alienware M15x for a long time.
> 
> I recently picked up an MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr but I'm pretty disappointed with its overclocking capabilities.
> I set power target to max (103%), mV to max too (55) and +140/200MHz but in benchmarks and games my actual 3d clocks sometimes falls down to stock base clocks! Instead of 1090 its closer to 980!
> 
> Anyway I have stock bios version 80.80.21.00.75 and stepping B1 and about just about to flash the rev4 skyn3t bios and just wanted to check I'm not about to brick my card.
> 
> Cheers guys.


Just use the rev4 for the twin frozer and you'll be good. I remember using svl7's bios for my asus g75vw gtx660m.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Guys need a quick consultation please... (sorry for weak english smile.gif )
Finally time had came and my bulletproof SLI started to feel it's age. Back then there was no day I had seen less than 100fps?
my SLI = reference MSI 780(993/1084) and GTX 780 ZOTAC AMP(1184/3105).
I had never dealt with overclocking too much flipping X multiplier for cpu is not counting
SO what to do with my SLI? Push reference cards to Zotac numbers? of install custom bios(no clue how it's done)+other tweaks???
I still feel it's strong config, but after that "multiplatform thing with 8gb" memory usage increased and optimization decreased...
What would be optimal solution to bring some horsepower back?
TNX!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Guys need a quick consultation please... (sorry for weak english smile.gif )
> Finally time had came and my bulletproof SLI started to feel it's age. Back then there was no day I had seen less than 100fps?
> my SLI = reference MSI 780(993/1084) and GTX 780 ZOTAC AMP(1184/3105).
> I had never dealt with overclocking too much flipping X multiplier for cpu is not counting
> SO what to do with my SLI? Push reference cards to Zotac numbers? of install custom bios(no clue how it's done)+other tweaks???
> I still feel it's strong config, but after that "multiplatform thing with 8gb" memory usage increased and optimization decreased...
> What would be optimal solution to bring some horsepower back?
> TNX!


For 1440p, the GTX780s unfortunately starts to show it's age due to only 3GB (I'm assuming you have 3GB variants and not 6GB). Newer games of course are becoming more demanding, and you're gaming a pretty VRAM hungry resolution (2560x1440 from your sig rig specs).

GPU OC'ing is pretty 'simple'. I'd argue definitely more so than CPU. General rule of thumb is to bump your clocks up in increments of 25-50Mhz and stress test. I'm not totally sure if both of your cards will flash (it's been a while since I've been in this thread) and if they do, they are not guaranteed to OC the same. However, I'd only recommend if you feel you are comfortable doing so. Normal OC'ing I'd always recommend, and flashing is never that bad, but I'd say either be comfortable, or be willing to work through potential mistakes you may make in the process







.


----------



## emsj86

I have to chim in my sli 780s which I keep at a small oc of 1200mhz does great with my 1440p 144hz acer monitor. Well at least the games I play. BF4, h1z1, rainbow six, project cars. I ve been wanting to upgrade but honestly since the next big gpu game I will play will probably be battlefield 1 I think I could hold off even another year as it handles Star Wars fine which is the same engine (some eye candy turn down to get the above 100 fps ) but I really thought I would "have to" upgrade sooner


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have to chim in my sli 780s which I keep at a small oc of 1200mhz does great with my 1440p 144hz acer monitor. Well at least the games I play. BF4, h1z1, rainbow six, project cars. I ve been wanting to upgrade but honestly since the next big gpu game I will play will probably be battlefield 1 I think I could hold off even another year as it handles Star Wars fine which is the same engine (some eye candy turn down to get the above 100 fps ) but I really thought I would "have to" upgrade sooner


im a bf4 player with a 2560x1080 monitor with 2x 780s, i think if i dont upgrade my monitor these cards should hold up on bf1 easily!


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> im a bf4 player with a 2560x1080 monitor with 2x 780s, i think if i dont upgrade my monitor these cards should hold up on bf1 easily!


jup, same thoughts over here with two of´em.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> jup, same thoughts over here with two of´em.


Same here with 2! I'm thinking we are good for BF1 or 5, or whatever number!


----------



## candy_van

I'm a bit concerned with my 780 SC.
TDRs were a huge problem for me on older drivers (know this was common) and still can happen (even in game) but I've also had some artifacting (usually some red lines) in certain games now too, and just the other night noticed this while i was posting...

For the most part the card is fine, I can play games for hours and have zero issues...other days it's far from smooth sails.
I've had cards die on me in the past, but when they fail they tend to be far more consistent with it....have you guys had anything like this too?

I can swap out the HDMI cable just to be sure that's not it but I seriously (seriously) doubt that's the issue.

Currently running 365.10s


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> I'm a bit concerned with my 780 SC.
> TDRs were a huge problem for me on older drivers (know this was common) and still can happen (even in game) but I've also had some artifacting (usually some red lines) in certain games now too, and just the other night noticed this while i was posting...
> 
> For the most part the card is fine, I can play games for hours and have zero issues...other days it's far from smooth sails.
> I've had cards die on me in the past, but when they fail they tend to be far more consistent with it....have you guys had anything like this too?
> 
> I can swap out the HDMI cable just to be sure that's not it but I seriously (seriously) doubt that's the issue.
> 
> Currently running 365.10s


Any oc in the card ? Try at stock if yes.
I read somewhere that red lines could be VRAM dying slowly.
Also PSU might cause these problems.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Any oc in the card ? Try at stock if yes.
> I read somewhere that red lines could be VRAM dying slowly.
> Also PSU might cause these problems.


Hardly,only 63mhz lol. I reset it to stock when I was having TDRs and have been running it @ that hardly touched clock since I got it in 2014. I'm skeptical on the PSU as I'm not getting any shutdowns under full load or actual crashes - just the occasional TDRs and less frequently some horizontal red lines. I'll keep it @ stock for a while anyway though just to see.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Call me a chicken but I finally got round to flashing the skyn3t vbios on my MSI TFG OC. On stock vbios I was more or less stable at 140mhz, 200mhz mem at 103% (max on stock) and +50mV. Any ideas what I should aim for now? Thanks and thanks to Skyn3t for the awesome vbios!


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Using Skyn3t's vbios what ever clocks I put in I can't seem to go over 1189MHz on the core with 115% power target and +50mV. Any ideas?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatboyslimerr*
> 
> Using Skyn3t's vbios what ever clocks I put in I can't seem to go over 1189MHz on the core with 115% power target and +50mV. Any ideas?


Unfortunately this is a lonely thread now. :-(. Let's start from the top. I gotta work all day but I'll try to respond fairly quick. What software are you using to overclock?


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Unfortunately this is a lonely thread now. :-(. Let's start from the top. I gotta work all day but I'll try to respond fairly quick. What software are you using to overclock?


I'm using MSI afterburner mainly for the OSD displaying clock speeds during benchmarking. I have managed to complete a run of firestrike at 1202MHz 1620MHz mem using 120% power target and +50mV. I think the reason it wasn't clocking properly was insufficient power target? I don't want to push power target too high as I only have a 550W (80+ Gold) PSU that has to power my i7 2600K also.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatboyslimerr*
> 
> I'm using MSI afterburner mainly for the OSD displaying clock speeds during benchmarking. I have managed to complete a run of firestrike at 1202MHz 1620MHz mem using 120% power target and +50mV. I think the reason it wasn't clocking properly was insufficient power target? I don't want to push power target too high as I only have a 550W (80+ Gold) PSU that has to power my i7 2600K also.


Start off with raising your Temp and Power target all the way. Don't worry, you will do no damage to the card. Read up on what they do. Always throughout this whole process and once your card is stable, everyday watch your card temps. That's part of over clocking! Now, Put your mem clock back to zero. Then only start with raising your gpu clock. Download unigine heaven( it's a benchmarking program) and start benchmarking keeping note of your scores. Every time you run UH and the card runs it without artifacting, raise your gpu clock up 13 more MHz. Repeat until you see artifacting while running UH. When artifacts starts, raise your voltage slightly then check for artifacts. If there is no artifacts, raise gpu clock 13MHz. Then repeat the process until you reach a stable overclock without artifacts and the PC crashing. Now start raising your mem speed up 13 MHz and run UH and repeat the process. Most likely your PC will crash ( black screen with directx error) if the memory is too high. When that happens drop the mem speed 13 mhz and you should be good. (If you are running sli follow on) Then repeat this process for the 2nd card. Make sure In AB or PX the link both cards is off! Please someone, feel free to jump in if I'm giving incorrect info!

Let me know how you make out and you might want to learn about the MSI AB volt mod on page one of this forum. Of course all of this info is to be used understanding that there is always a possibility that you could damage your card!


----------



## JSmithJ

Hello guys!

I tried to use my own custom bios on my _Asus GTX 780 DC2OC_. It works but not as well as i thinked...

_ max voltage : 1.250 V
_ max TDP : 300 W
_ base and 3D frequency : 1200 MHz
_ VRAM frequency : 6700 MHz

When I play or run a benchmark, I don't read the good values...









_ *max voltage : 1.215 V*
_ *frequency : 1045 MHz*
_ VRAM frequency : 6696 MHz

I think the voltage is blocked, so the frequency too... How can I do?








I would like to use a personnal custom bios before the skynet one... Do I have the choice? If not, the which one I have to download?









Thx


----------



## JSmithJ

Is there somebody who can help me?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Is there somebody who can help me?


Hi, unfortunately not many people respond to this thread anymore! :-( we are a dying breed. Anyway, i have the exact same card with Skyn3ts rev 4 on it along side the AB voltage mod. It's perfect. I do not know much about making your own custom bios. I would just stick with Skyn3ts bios since there's not to much help here nowadays. What factory bios version did you have?


----------



## Bobtheblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I tried to use my own custom bios on my _Asus GTX 780 DC2OC_. It works but not as well as i thinked...
> 
> _ max voltage : 1.250 V
> _ max TDP : 300 W
> _ base and 3D frequency : 1200 MHz
> _ VRAM frequency : 6700 MHz
> 
> When I play or run a benchmark, I don't read the good values...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ *max voltage : 1.215 V*
> _ *frequency : 1045 MHz*
> _ VRAM frequency : 6696 MHz
> 
> I think the voltage is blocked, so the frequency too... How can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to use a personnal custom bios before the skynet one... Do I have the choice? If not, the which one I have to download?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


Hi, I've also got a DC2OC, with problems.

Were you guys able to get the voltage mod to work? Using the "How to volt mod ASUS GTX 780 DCUII." from the front page, I can't get my voltage to stay constant. It always drops whenever I open a game or benchmark. Drops down to around 1.15v and just kills my OC. This is I believe is the same thing happening to you! Does it occur for you alton brown? This is with the v4 skynet bios. I should note that the "Volt Mod 1.3v + LLC disable ( Load Line Calibration ) on windows load" guide doesn't work for me, the commands return invalid. I believe this is because the DC2OC has a different voltage controller.

Even more weirdly, if I don't use any of the mod described above, just standard after burner. The voltage will fluctuate between 0.915 and 1.212v. However, if I put my PC into sleep and then back out. The voltage sticks at 1.212v. This is EXACTLY what i want permanently but why does it not stick normally????


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobtheblob*
> 
> Hi, I've also got a DC2OC, with problems.
> 
> Were you guys able to get the voltage mod to work? Using the "How to volt mod ASUS GTX 780 DCUII." from the front page, I can't get my voltage to stay constant. It always drops whenever I open a game or benchmark. Drops down to around 1.15v and just kills my OC. This is I believe is the same thing happening to you! Does it occur for you alton brown? This is with the v4 skynet bios. I should note that the "Volt Mod 1.3v + LLC disable ( Load Line Calibration ) on windows load" guide doesn't work for me, the commands return invalid. I believe this is because the DC2OC has a different voltage controller.
> 
> Even more weirdly, if I don't use any of the mod described above, just standard after burner. The voltage will fluctuate between 0.915 and 1.212v. However, if I put my PC into sleep and then back out. The voltage sticks at 1.212v. This is EXACTLY what i want permanently but why does it not stick normally????


Hi, yea unfortunately it's the voltage controller that causes the issue. I've lived with the fluctuation. It seems that my my voltage will always read lower than what I set it to. So to compensate I raise it higher to get a stable overclock. Not sure how Jsmirh made out. Was hoping to here from him. And I could never get the LLC mod to work at all.


----------



## Bobtheblob

Okay, at least I know it's not something I've been setting up wrong now. It's just how it is. To get an idea of your numbers, could I please see your after burner settings and then your voltages under load?


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobtheblob*
> 
> Okay, at least I know it's not something I've been setting up wrong now. It's just how it is. To get an idea of your numbers, could I please see your after burner settings and then your voltages under load?


Sure, send me a pm on the 6th of May to remind me. Getting ready for a trip. But here are some numbers. Always 100% stable. 1306mhz core clock 1.22-1.23mhz for voltage but in AB voltage is set to 1.245. Temps are no higher than 40-50c. I don't bother with raising the memory clock anymore, seems to me some games like the Memory overclock and some don't. I really never got any improvement with the memory overclock. I've been playing Elite dangerous and I had to lower all speeds to Rev4 default because ED Doesn't run right with overclocks. I'm thinking about selling my 2 780s (I also have a MSI Reference version) and getting the 1070 when its released in aftermarket versions.


----------



## JSmithJ

Thank you for your answers guys!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Sure, send me a pm on the 6th of May to remind me. Getting ready for a trip. But here are some numbers. Always 100% stable. 1306mhz core clock 1.22-1.23mhz for voltage but in AB voltage is set to 1.245. Temps are no higher than 40-50c. I don't bother with raising the memory clock anymore, seems to me some games like the Memory overclock and some don't. I really never got any improvement with the memory overclock. I've been playing Elite dangerous and I had to lower all speeds to Rev4 default because ED Doesn't run right with overclocks. I'm thinking about selling my 2 780s (I also have a MSI Reference version) and getting the 1070 when its released in aftermarket versions.


I'm asking myself if I wont take a second one... We can find it around 200€. But, I'm sure I wont take a 1080 because of the HBM2...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Hi, unfortunately not many people respond to this thread anymore! :-( we are a dying breed. Anyway, i have the exact same card with Skyn3ts rev 4 on it along side the AB voltage mod. It's perfect. I do not know much about making your own custom bios. I would just stick with Skyn3ts bios since there's not to much help here nowadays. What factory bios version did you have?


Skynet Rev4 on the first page of this topic is the good one? Where I can find the AB voltage Mod?


----------



## JSmithJ

I have updated the bios with a custom skynet rev4 bios for DCII








1150 MHz, 6700 Mhz, 1250 mV

But the frequency is always blocked at 1045 MHz!!


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> I have updated the bios with a custom skynet rev4 bios for DCII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1150 MHz, 6700 Mhz, 1250 mV
> 
> But the frequency is always blocked at 1045 MHz!!


Put a load on it!! Then see what it says...


----------



## jleslie246

Is anyone else having SLI issues with latest driver?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Is anyone else having SLI issues with latest driver?


I updated to a recent driver that was a Game Ready driver, but also said to improve Doom performance, and I've noticed some instability across a couple other games. Micro stuttering seems to be worsened in Rocket League and CS:GO for me for sure.

Edit: this is on my SLI 970s, btw.


----------



## jleslie246

OK. well my PC will not run at all with my second 780 in. Its been slowly degrading for a while now. I assume this is the culprit as the system runs fine without it. Im just going to wait for the 1080ti now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> OK. well my PC will not run at all with my second 780 in. Its been slowly degrading for a while now. I assume this is the culprit as the system runs fine without it. Im just going to wait for the 1080ti now.


Bummer







. Not still under warranty, I'm guessing?


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Put a load on it!! Then see what it says...


The 1045 MHz limit is under load.
I mean with Fire Strike, Fallout 4,...

I continue to search how to disable any limits...


----------



## benjamen50

What temperatures do you guys get on a GTX 780 at full load with no overclock on it? I get maximum 70°C. Front intake fans are at full speed though.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What temperatures do you guys get on a GTX 780 at full load with no overclock on it? I get maximum 70°C. Front intake fans are at full speed though.
> 
> Edit: Going to update this shortly if it still decreases.


I don't remember well what temperature I get at full load, but it was less than 65°C with the Asus DCII cooler
67°C with the actual bios (limited at 1212mV)









3 be quiet at 1000rpm intake
Arround 19°C ambiant


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> The 1045 MHz limit is under load.
> I mean with Fire Strike, Fallout 4,...
> 
> I continue to search how to disable any limits...


Have you done the volt mod?


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Have you done the volt mod?


Thanks for your answer.

I have read the explanations about the volt mod on the first page, but i didn't understand well how it works...
It is a little software right? I have to have Afterburner?
If it is the case, I would like you explain me what I have to do if it is possible...








Keep in mind that I'll prefer to modify the bios before use software.


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I have read the explanations about the volt mod on the first page, but i didn't understand well how it works...
> It is a little software right? I have to have Afterburner?
> If it is the case, I would like you explain me what I have to do if it is possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that I'll prefer to modify the bios before use software.


Ok, so forgive me if I ask the same questions as other people may have already. (Haven't had time to read prior, I'm always on the go. Not many people hang by this thread anymore!) Did you flash your bios? What card do you have? Do you know what default bios is in your card?


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> Ok, so forgive me if I ask the same questions as other people may have already. (Haven't had time to read prior, I'm always on the go. Not many people hang by this thread anymore!) Did you flash your bios? What card do you have? Do you know what default bios is in your card?


I have an Asus GTX 780 DCIIOC rev B1
I flashed my bios with a skyn3t rev4 customized
The original bios is the 80.80.21.00.3B

Thx in advance


----------



## alton brown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> I have an Asus GTX 780 DCIIOC rev B1
> I flashed my bios with a skyn3t rev4 customized
> The original bios is the 80.80.21.00.3B
> 
> Thx in advance


So your ready for the volt mod. And your saying that you can't get your clock speed over 1045mhz with the ReV4 bios? What's happening at 1045 or if you push past 1045? System crashing?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Currently own Asus GTX 780 DCII x 2 in SLI with an Asus PB258Q 2560 x 1440 60hz monitor running anywhere from Rise of the Tomb Raider high settings, Xcom Declassified max settings, Doom (2017) ultra settings, to Plants vs Zombies at around low settings. It'll handle BF1 at 2560 x 1440 if you treat them nicely and/or praise Cthulhu (preferably rub cheetah blood on the engines).


----------



## 7ha7a5ian




----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alton brown*
> 
> So your ready for the volt mod. And your saying that you can't get your clock speed over 1045mhz with the ReV4 bios? What's happening at 1045 or if you push past 1045? System crashing?


With the original Skyn3t rev4 bios, the card didn't go over 941 MHz.
So, I rose the base clock to 1150 MHz (my first target) and rose all the max voltages of 25mV just in case.

The card was blocked at 941 MHz and now at 1045. I can put 2000 MHz (just an example), it stay at 1045... I think there is a voltage limit who limit the max clock to avoid crash... But where?!


----------



## fatboyslimerr

I like how this thread seems to have got more active recently. I'm still working out higher stable overclocks but I have a couple of questions for you experienced bunch.
Using skyn3t rev4 vbios and setting mV + 62, Power Limit 125%, afterburner always displays a steady voltage of 1.125V which is the same as stock.
Is this how it should be? Do I need to do the afterburner voltage mod and LLC hack? If I select extended MSI in afterburner voltage settings it can go up to 1.3v but I'm a bit hesitant to use this method. I'm currently stable at 1187MHz core and 1599MHz mem but if I go up to 1200MHz core I start to get small artifacts in unigine heaven.

Second question, I want to replace thermal pads, am I right in thinking I need 1.0mm thickness? I'll probably go for Phobya XT or Ultra.

Thanks guys

EDIT: Voltage hack worked, currently using 1.170V @ 1.2GHz and no artifacting in UH.


----------



## Brohem0th

I also have the Asus DirectCUII GTX 780, and I've found that it's quite a finicky card. Some programs are only stable at 1248Mhz/7000Mhz, some I can regularly run for hours on end at 1308Mhz/7200Mhz.

This is on air, with the shroud and both stock fans removed, and two 120mm high pressure fans zip-tied to the heat pipes. I thought about getting a 3d printed shroud to mount on it for even better performance, but right now it stays under 72c running at 1.200v. I used to get slightly lower temps (67c) just after I had applied fresh thermal paste.

The only downside is it seems that I cannot software voltmod my GPU at all. The only way is with a soldering iron and a potentiometer, or getting one of the case-mounted voltage adjustment panels that costs about 100$ standalone or comes with a 300$ motherboard.

But yeah. I've noticed across every card that I've had that it can run at a range of frequencies depending on the program or game.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I also have the Asus DirectCUII GTX 780, and I've found that it's quite a finicky card. Some programs are only stable at 1248Mhz/7000Mhz, some I can regularly run for hours on end at 1308Mhz/7200Mhz.
> 
> This is on air, with the shroud and both stock fans removed, and two 120mm high pressure fans zip-tied to the heat pipes. I thought about getting a 3d printed shroud to mount on it for even better performance, but right now it stays under 72c running at 1.200v. I used to get slightly lower temps (67c) just after I had applied fresh thermal paste.
> 
> The only downside is it seems that I cannot software voltmod my GPU at all. The only way is with a soldering iron and a potentiometer, or getting one of the case-mounted voltage adjustment panels that costs about 100$ standalone or comes with a 300$ motherboard.
> 
> But yeah. I've noticed across every card that I've had that it can run at a range of frequencies depending on the program or game.


1248Mhz/7000Mhz or 1308Mhz/7200Mhz at 1200mV ?!








Every games or benchmarks runs with 1150MHz/6700MHz at 1212.5mV (max voltage) with software. (As you can see, I have some problems with the bios to reach these values)
If I target 1200MHz, some games crash (GTA V for example) or the card needs more volts.


----------



## Brohem0th

All I did was flash the BIOS to my card after editing it to disable GPU boost. My clockspeed doesn't change while I'm playing. Taking boost clock into account, your 780 might be running about the same or better speed than mine.


----------



## jleslie246

so one of my EVGA 780's is officially 'bad'. Does anyone know or have had experience with EVGA trying to warranty an older gpu like this?


----------



## pez

I've seen some stories online of people getting lucky with EVGA for out of warranty stuff. Just be honest with them and let them know the situation. The worst they can do is say no







.


----------



## jleslie246

The bad thing is I dont think the card is stable enough to flash the original bios back onto it. I tried it in my son's PC this morning and it does the same thing to his that it was doing to mine.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> The bad thing is I dont think the card is stable enough to flash the original bios back onto it. I tried it in my son's PC this morning and it does the same thing to his that it was doing to mine.


Are you able to see the card in NVflash with it as a secondary?
nvflash --list


----------



## jleslie246

Ill have to try that. When set up in SLI it crashed my PC. But i see what you mean, just put it in the PCIe slot, right?

BTW, the issue i had was constant PC crashes when used in SLI. When used in another system as a single primary card I get massive horizontal line artifacts and then constant pc crashing.

Another issue I have is I pulled the SN sticker off both my cards. Now I dont know which card gets which SN sticker. Is there a way to find this and put the right sticker back on the right card/?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Ill have to try that. When set up in SLI it crashed my PC. But i see what you mean, just put it in the PCIe slot, right?
> 
> BTW, the issue i had was constant PC crashes when used in SLI. When used in another system as a single primary card I get massive horizontal line artifacts and then constant pc crashing.
> 
> Another issue I have is I pulled the SN sticker off both my cards. Now I dont know which card gets which SN sticker. Is there a way to find this and put the right sticker back on the right card/?


I don't know how you would do the sticker. I would say just be sure it's in the right spot and pick one.

As for the PCIe slots. have it in the secondary position, and powered properly. No sli connector.

You should be able to see it as a video adapter in "nvflash --list" You will have to use the correct index when flashing it. always be sure to check it with the device ID in GPU-Z


----------



## woomdawg

Hello everyone it has been a long time since I have been on here and yup I am looking for some help again. I want to put my GTX 780 SC ACX back to stock and I am trying to use the EzFlash tool. Every time I use a command the cmd window closes. I renamed the rom to x.rom. Am I supposed to put the EzFlash folder in my root directory c: ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomdawg*
> 
> Hello everyone it has been a long time since I have been on here and yup I am looking for some help again. I want to put my GTX 780 SC ACX back to stock and I am trying to use the EzFlash tool. Every time I use a command the cmd window closes. I renamed the rom to x.rom. Am I supposed to put the EzFlash folder in my root directory c: ? Thank you in advance.


If you're on windows 10, nvflash needs to be in the "C" drive, and you need to run CMD as administrator.
Then it should work correctly


----------



## woomdawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> If you're on windows 10, nvflash needs to be in the "C" drive, and you need to run CMD as administrator.
> Then it should work correctly


Thanks brother I got it straightened out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I have read the explanations about the volt mod on the first page, but i didn't understand well how it works...
> It is a little software right? I have to have Afterburner?
> If it is the case, I would like you explain me what I have to do if it is possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that I'll prefer to modify the bios before use software.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20650_50#post_22687913

Found this today. The video shiws all the needed process.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5472786

1500MHz at 1450mV.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20650_50#post_22687913
> 
> Found this today. The video shiws all the needed process.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5472786
> 
> 1500MHz at 1450mV.


I'll look at your links soon.
I can't be on my main rig until 3 weeks, but if there is the solution in your answer, I'll applause you loud!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> I'll look at your links soon.
> I can't be on my main rig until 3 weeks, but if there is the solution in your answer, I'll applause you loud!


lol.

Had a lot of fun with a DC2 today after finding the process.









So yeah. Follow all the steps and be ready to heat up your system. Voltage can go as far as 1.6V. Have fun then.


----------



## kongoslim

*RESOLVED*


----------



## mus1mus

1. Boost is Disabled on Modded BIOS.

2. Look up on how to do nvflash. You lack some info there.

3. First page. Look for EZFlash.

Could never be easier.


----------



## kongoslim

*RESOLVED*


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I don't know how you would do the sticker. I would say just be sure it's in the right spot and pick one.
> 
> As for the PCIe slots. have it in the secondary position, and powered properly. No sli connector.
> 
> You should be able to see it as a video adapter in "nvflash --list" You will have to use the correct index when flashing it. always be sure to check it with the device ID in GPU-Z


I tried this tonight. The video driver crashes then the pc just locks up. I couldnt get GPUz past the load screen. Ill just send it back as is (with SN sticker) and hope they do something for me.

Edit: Ive started the RMA process with EVGA. They have already replied asking me to confirm my shipping address. I am still within the 3 year warranty (by 9 days on one card and about 60 days on the second 780). Ill keep you guys posted as to how this turns out.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Had a lot of fun with a DC2 today after finding the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah. Follow all the steps and be ready to heat up your system. Voltage can go as far as 1.6V. Have fun then.


1.6V? Miam! I love heat!
I'm a little disappointed that we need afterburner... I hope it works with the updates since the post...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kongoslim*
> 
> sorry, you miss understand what I'm saying. i've done bois flash plenty of times before to these cards and others.Here are some of my 3dmark score form past and present. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5552536/fs/8837582/fs/8252893
> I had a skynet bois on my card. i took it off because i take my pc on the road with me and it runs off a power inverter. at some point in the last month it stop overclocking to 1267mhz and only go up to the reference 1097. its not even going to the asus overclock. The asus overclocking software and the evga precision. will not over clock my cards any higher then refernace.


I used to launch GPU Tweak II with the custom bios to see values... Not a good idea in many cases... The didn't understand everything for me...


----------



## mus1mus

It won't. You need the specific MSI AB Version. You'll get a warning. But use RunAs and you'll be fine.

If I have seen that sooner, hmmm.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3242019_
http://hwbot.org/submission/3241986_


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It won't. You need the specific MSI AB Version. You'll get a warning. But use RunAs and you'll be fine.
> 
> If I have seen that sooner, hmmm.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3242019_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3241986_


Ok thanks. Where can I find this specific MSI AB version?
There isn't an other way?

1500MHz Asus sotck cooler...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> *Ok thanks. Where can I find this specific MSI AB version?*
> There isn't an other way?
> 
> 1500MHz Asus sotck cooler...


http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

scroll for the exact one posted on the Video.

Then pick RunAsDate

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html

Make sure you replace the TIM, have pretty low ambient high speed fans enabled if you want over 1.4V on the Core.


----------



## Bobtheblob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20650_50#post_22687913
> 
> Found this today. The video shiws all the needed process.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5472786
> 
> 1500MHz at 1450mV.


When you've used this method have you been able to get the voltage to stick? For me, the voltage drops under load. Another guy 5-10 pages back had the same problem. To be fair, I've not tried it using run as date, as there was no mention of it on the first page post. Thanks for finding the original post with video!


----------



## mus1mus

Voltage will always drop under LOAD. That's normal. If you can't can't sustain the clock, go higher on the V.

LLC doesn't seem to work with the card. But you can do that via the hardmod IIRC.


----------



## Aretak

I finally took the plunge of flashing the Skyn3t BIOS for my MSI Twin Frozr edition, as the chip was clearly being held back by the power and voltage limitations. Increased my stable overclock from ~1163MHz (which dropped further under max load as it bumped against the power limit) to a rock solid 1241MHz with no problems. Going to try and push it a little further, but it's a nice gain anyway.

Did nothing for the crappy Elpida memory though, sadly. It will do 6200MHz and that's it. Anything above that results in a disastrous loss of performance, presumably through error checking kicking in.


----------



## arabair

Hi. I am new here and i want to buy an Inno3d ichill 780 with 6gb memory. Can someone tell me which voltage controller is installed at this card? Could find only one review. I want to be sure that it is possible to unlock to 1.3 volt. Before i will buy it
Thanks


----------



## Kuunmies

How can I undo the 1.3v voltmod? Already flashed original bios and uninstalled msi afterburner. Gpu-z still shows card is sucking 1.298v even at idle? Windows reinstall or something easier?

edit. looks like complete shutdown did the trick and everything looks like vanilla again...


----------



## Romin

So why is my Graphics score so low ?
Cores running at 1254MHz and 1267MHz
Mem clock at +200MHz on both.
One of the cards could run at 1293MHz, but don't think it'd make any difference in SLI.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8994604
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12753585


----------



## mus1mus

It does. For better results, get them synched, Esp, Memory clocks.

Means, if needed, modify or use the same bios on both cards.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It does. For better results, get them synched, Esp, Memory clocks.
> 
> Means, if needed, modify or use the same bios on both cards.


But still even at those clocks my score is pretty low!
Do you think a new bios would bring up my score using the same setting as this one ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> But still even at those clocks my score is pretty low!
> Do you think a new bios would bring up my score using the same setting as this one ?


There many things that can affect your scores.

But I can just say that you are pretty much there.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4231803

Just look at the graphics scores.


----------



## Romin

Assuming that's at 1314MHz, I'm pretty sure I'm not even close, that's like 4K difference in graphics score !


----------



## arabair

Hi. I am new here and i want to buy an Inno3d ichill 780 with 6gb memory. Can someone tell me which voltage controller is installed at this card? Could find only one review. I want to be sure that it is possible to unlock to 1.3 volt. Before i will buy it
Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Assuming that's at 1314MHz, I'm pretty sure I'm not even close, that's like 4K difference in graphics score !


Well, assuming his 1314 MHz is actually stable, would that make sense?

Like I said, there's a lot going on that can affect those scores. ie.,

Memory type and clock. Hynix scores better than Samsung for these cards in my short runs.

Core Clock stability. You might not have seen it, so make sure you test the clocks thoroughly. Are you throttling?

OS version - Windows editions does a few things with graphics.

Etc


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, assuming his 1314 MHz is actually stable, would that make sense?
> 
> Like I said, there's a lot going on that can affect those scores. ie.,
> 
> Memory type and clock. Hynix scores better than Samsung for these cards in my short runs.
> 
> Core Clock stability. You might not have seen it, so make sure you test the clocks thoroughly. Are you throttling?
> 
> OS version - Windows editions does a few things with graphics.
> 
> Etc


No throttling whatsoever.

Only thing I can think of is PCI-E 2.0 vs. 3.0, but still it shouldn't make that much of a difference !


----------



## jleslie246

Just an update to my issue with my locked up EVGA 780. EVGA did replace it under warranty. I had about 47 days left out of my 3 year warranty. I received another 780 exactly like what I had except the new one (i see no signs of it being a refurb) has Elpida memory instead of Samsung. ASIC quality is also lower, 72.8%. But it works, so I am happy.

EVGA fan boy


----------



## Horsemama1956

Hey, so I can grab an Asus GTX 780 DCII for $170(Canadian) which is pretty decent. I can get $120 for my 7970 later on, so it would be $50 out of pocket. Like 99% sure I'm going to do it for the reduction in fan noise alone compared to my reference 7970(anything above 50% is annoying). I'm only running an HP monitor at 1680x1050 and won't upgrade until I find something with similar PQ without spending a grand. Sound good?

Won't bother overclocking much probably just kill Boost and run it at an even 1Ghz or something.

For comparison most people are asking 300+ for 970s\290 etc and GTX 960 is 250+, RX 480 is 350+ new.


----------



## fa5terba11

Guys please help! I know it's in this thread somewhere but I cannot find it. How do I turn off the LLC hack once enabled? Also, are we still using Afterburner to do the softmod and then go beyond that with voltages or can we do it with some other overclocking software like evga precision? Thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20650_50#post_22687913

You won't need the LLC Hack if you can pump 1.6V to the core would you?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> Guys please help! I know it's in this thread somewhere but I cannot find it. How do I turn off the LLC hack once enabled? Also, are we still using Afterburner to do the softmod and then go beyond that with voltages or can we do it with some other overclocking software like evga precision? Thanks.


My SIG!









Cheers

Occam


----------



## fa5terba11

I'm sorry I couldn't find how to remove the LLC hack once I've enabled it. Where is it? or how do I do it?


----------



## mus1mus

Reboot


----------



## fa5terba11

I rebooted and my voltage is still showing as 1294 where previously it was 1288. How do I get back to the 1288?


----------



## mus1mus

How would 6 miliVolt affect things anyway?


----------



## fa5terba11

I think it's more about the LLC or vdroop fix. I enabled it, but I'd like to know I can disable it as well. I think I will probably keep it turned on, but I'd still like to know how to disable it.


----------



## fa5terba11

Ok after foraging the posts on this I learned that I had to do a proper shutdown and then it reverted back.


----------



## DRKreiger

I currently have a 780 (non ti) hall of fame. the card is a best and is stable folding and benching 1355+ @ 1.239, higher with more juice. I want to add another 780 to SLI, but can't find an exact match. What would be a good version to match with my current card??

I know that the 5 series and above can be clocked at different speeds while in SLI. But will the different memory types (Elpida, Samsung, Hynix) affect the performance in a very negative way??


----------



## mus1mus

Any. You can edit each card's clocks via Kepler BIOS Tweaker. Match the parameters and you'll be fine.

However, finding an equally capable card might be a hard task.


----------



## vividshock

I too have a GTX 780 HOF and would like to know if a Corsair H90 would out do the stock cooler? Also what temperatures (VRMS + Core) should I be looking @ if I would like to overvolt pass 1.212; I'm assuming the disclaimer in OccamRazor
's guide was to deter those without sufficient cooling. Also my understanding is that LLC disabled would allow for a more accurate reading of the voltage; is that correct?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> I too have a GTX 780 HOF and would like to know if a Corsair H90 would out do the stock cooler? Also what temperatures (VRMS + Core) should I be looking @ if I would like to overvolt pass 1.212; I'm assuming the disclaimer in OccamRazor
> 's guide was to deter those without sufficient cooling. Also my understanding is that LLC disabled would allow for a more accurate reading of the voltage; is that correct?


I have a full cover block, and run 1.24 V's @ 1355Mhz Core clock. The max I have ever seen was 52°C. I would expect the H90 to be able to keep it under 60°C. The LLC mod will allow for an overall lower voltage yes. You always have the HOF voltage tool as well.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Anyone still interested in purchasing a Asus GTX780 3gb DCII?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Anyone still interested in purchasing a Asus GTX780 3gb DCII?


After some research and an email to EK support. That version may not line up properly to connect a FC water block bridge.


----------



## mus1mus

Those DC2 780s are bad boys!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11435365

Probably the last good card design from Asus?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those DC2 780s are bad boys!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11435365
> 
> Probably the last good card design from Asus?


That score is for SLI, with one serious CPU to back it. But I would have to agree. They are good cards. But will definitely not clock as high as my HOF. with a bunch of juice i can bench @ 1421mhz. I might just try to complete the 3DM 11 bench.

Just quite hot in the house right now.

EDIT: I retract my previous statement. 1481 is a beastly core clock for sure!!! How much voltage did that take???

I just did a run that topped out at 1378. Not sure if boost 2.0 shows an invalid spec in 3DM 11. But i am running a much older CPU, clocked lower, and only 1 card.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11442501

Not sure what the time measurement error is either.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> That score is for SLI, with one serious CPU to back it. But I would have to agree. They are good cards. But will definitely not clock as high as my HOF. with a bunch of juice i can bench @ 1421mhz. I might just try to complete the 3DM 11 bench.
> 
> Just quite hot in the house right now.
> 
> EDIT: I retract my previous statement. 1481 is a beastly core clock for sure!!! How much voltage did that take???
> 
> I just did a run that topped out at 1378. Not sure if boost 2.0 shows an invalid spec in 3DM 11. But i am running a much older CPU, clocked lower, and only 1 card.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11442501
> 
> Not sure what the time measurement error is either.


Don't worry, I got you covered.









Single card:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11424706

Though, the statement was intended for the DC2 rather than my scores. There are better clocking cards, sure. But these cards can handles what I have thrown them.

Voltages are high. Let's just say, very high.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Late night fun yesterday with help from awesome mus1mus.

Results below with these overclocks using custom Skynet Bios: Elpida - Core clock: 1254MHz Memory: 1612.5 MHz, Hynix - Core clock: 1346 MHz Memory: 1700Mhz both at 1.212v.

Asus GTX 780 DCII with Eplida memory: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11443014

Asus GTX 780 DCII with Hynix memory: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11442986

SLI 780s: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11442947

SLI 780s with Hynix as master card and Eplida as dedicated Physx card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11443031


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Late night fun yesterday with help from awesome mus1mus.
> 
> Results below with these overclocks using custom Skynet Bios: Elpida - Core clock: 1254MHz Memory: 1612.5 MHz, Hynix - Core clock: 1346 MHz Memory: 1700Mhz both at 1.212v.
> 
> Asus GTX 780 DCII with Eplida memory: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11443014
> 
> Asus GTX 780 DCII with Hynix memory: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11442986
> 
> SLI 780s: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11442947
> 
> SLI 780s with Hynix as master card and Eplida as dedicated Physx card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11443031


Well the 780 SLI with second card being dedicated physics kind of a wash results if you had the physics ppU enabled


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry, I got you covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single card:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11424706
> 
> Though, the statement was intended for the DC2 rather than my scores. There are better clocking cards, sure. But these cards can handles what I have thrown them.
> 
> Voltages are high. Let's just say, very high.


But seriously what voltage was that 780 running for that benchmark 1.4?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well the 780 SLI with second card being dedicated physics kind of a wash results if you had the physics ppU enabled


I thought that score was weird....


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry, I got you covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single card:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11424706
> 
> Though, the statement was intended for the DC2 rather than my scores. There are better clocking cards, sure. But these cards can handles what I have thrown them.
> 
> Voltages are high. Let's just say, very high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> But seriously what voltage was that 780 running for that benchmark 1.4?


I am wondering this as well. I can push my hof 1306 on @ 1.2V stable and it stays below 60C. I would love to push it even further


----------



## mus1mus

More than 1.4.









1.4 is good for up to 1400.

But I dont have a multi-meter to check the actual Voltage. I think it'd be lower due to droop and the lack of LLC control.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> More than 1.4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4 is good for up to 1400.
> But I dont have a multi-meter to check the actual Voltage. I think it'd be lower due to droop and the lack of LLC control.


Well I'll be. That is much higher than I was even conisedring OK. But if the card is still kicking. I was maxing my voltage out at 1.2375, idle output is 1.35. Calculated output with load. The hof voltage tool does the work for you. Not sure if it only works for HOF series.

As for the lack of llc control, there is a mod that can give llc to MSI afterburner. Not sure if it is only certain cards.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Whispers coil whine and personal server room lol.


----------



## DRKreiger

So i got all benchmarky and wanted to run 3dm11 with some extra juice. So if I run my usual 1335 MHz @ 1.275 its fine. But as soon as crank up the voltage past 1.3 it defaults back to the boost 2.0 clocks of 1100mhz. Did some investigating and my dumb ars, must have hit the "go fast button" plugging in my DP cable. added the molex power connector to the top section of my board, and pushed the button.

So I just did a run @ 1391mhz 1.3235 V's. CPU @ 4.68Ghz. The score was 14,971 3DMark11 performance. But the PC crashed, cuz i was messing with the clocks, and didn't save the right voltages on the chip. 101 BSOD! Garf

I'm gonna have to do some fiddling. I want to run the CPU @ 4.7ghz, and the GPU past 1400mhz. Maybe I can break 15k with a single card!! I think that would be one hell of a feat for this card, and a 6 yr old processor.

Wish me luck.


----------



## mus1mus

Do eet.


----------



## Anoxy

Hey guys, haven't been in here in a long time. But I recently had to format my hard drive and re-install Windows so I had to set my 780s up again.

Whenever I log into windows I get FOUR permission request pop-ups. Is this normal?


----------



## Nastya

Hey Guys,

although I'm kind of late to the party, I was wondering how I can make my skynet BIOS GOP-compatible?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndiWandi*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> although I'm kind of late to the party, I was wondering how I can make my skynet BIOS GOP-compatible?


erm...

http://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY.html

Or grab a UEFI supported BIOS from TPU and modify that to emulate your current Skynet BIOS.


----------



## Nastya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> erm...
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t892f16-AMD-and-Nvidia-GOP-update-No-requests-DIY.html
> 
> Or grab a UEFI supported BIOS from TPU and modify that to emulate your current Skynet BIOS.


Thanks.


----------



## VeMasi9

My card is dead.
Once a Graphics card, more specifically a Kepler GK110 GPU, displays artifacts is it possible to see a recovery? maybe a BIOS update?


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> My card is dead.
> Once a Graphics card, more specifically a Kepler GK110 GPU, displays artifacts is it possible to see a recovery? maybe a BIOS update?


Is it artifacting from boot or just gaming? What are your temps while it's doing it?


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Is it artifacting from boot or just gaming? What are your temps while it's doing it?


After driver is installed i can only see a big plaid screen. mostly blue. I can see some dots here and there at the windows login screen before driver installation. But once that driver initializes, windows freezes and black screen. then hard reset, Systems Posts without any errors, then as soon as windows starts i get a plaid screen of death.

Tried a number of drivers, even different versions of windows.

Card is an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX.


----------



## Nastya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> After driver is installed i can only see a big plaid screen. mostly blue. I can see some dots here and there at the windows login screen before driver installation. But once that driver initializes, windows freezes and black screen. then hard reset, Systems Posts without any errors, then as soon as windows starts i get a plaid screen of death.
> 
> Tried a number of drivers, even different versions of windows.
> 
> Card is an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX.


If you're out of warranty, try baking the card as a last resort.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeMasi9*
> 
> After driver is installed i can only see a big plaid screen. mostly blue. I can see some dots here and there at the windows login screen before driver installation. But once that driver initializes, windows freezes and black screen. then hard reset, Systems Posts without any errors, then as soon as windows starts i get a plaid screen of death.
> 
> Tried a number of drivers, even different versions of windows.
> 
> Card is an EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX.


And you tried different cables and monitors?


----------



## DRKreiger

I have also seen this from a custom bios flash. If the clocks are crazy high, or if the flash went bad. Try different cables, montors/TV's, and try to insert it as a secondary device if you have a motherboard that will accept a 2nd video card.

If you can install it as a secondary, then try to see if you can install drivers, check the card's information with GPUZ. Here you can see if all the vendor info, and Bios version are correct.

I would try this if you have the means to do so before baking. THIS IS ALWAYS A LAST RESORT!!!


----------



## xartic1

Have you tried another gpu in your system to rule out the mobo?


----------



## TheScorpio32

Guys is there any tool that still works for overvolting the card? I did the afterburner hack but the highest volt i can get is 1.3v - the old tool that allowed you to get higher voltage only works on a BETA AB which expired. Any thoughts?


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20650_50#post_22687913

Follow the video to use runasdate to run the old MSI AB.


----------



## TheScorpio32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20650_50#post_22687913
> 
> Follow the video to use runasdate to run the old MSI AB.


Alright, thanks a lot will check it out


----------



## mus1mus

That easy. But seriously, what clocks do you aspire? 1.3 is good for up to 1300MHz on core on the cards I have tested.

A good half dozen of them.


----------



## TheScorpio32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That easy. But seriously, what clocks do you aspire? 1.3 is good for up to 1300MHz on core on the cards I have tested.
> 
> A good half dozen of them.


i think my card has won the worst silicon lottery, it barely hits above 1200Mhz, its An EVGA GTX 780 SC edition with skynet bios V4, watercooled of course, I find myself dialing in new clocks every few months because i think its slightly degrading overtime, Ive decided to try and find the new sweet spot now instead of bumping voltage every so often.

The last OC ive done atm is: (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9773159)
Core clock: 1,228 MHz
Memory clock: 1,576 MHz
at 1.28v and i dont think it is stable, i can benchmark 3dmark, heaven, but can never go through the stability test of 3dmark

it used to be

Core clock: 1,241 MHz
Memory bus clock: 1,606 MHz
i dont remember the voltages honestly.

If i could get 1300 that would be sweet

Trying at the moment to find the new sweetspot, would be nice if you could guide me maybe I might be doing something wrong
Temps are always fine, i think highest would be 55ish
I should probably lower the memory and go for the core clock, eh


----------



## Nastya

So I'm trying out some mild overclocks without any drastic increases to voltages, but every time I drive up my memory offset higher than just a 50 MHz or so, my benchmark results score exponentially lower the higher I have memory set. There are no crashes, however. I think it's error correction kicking in.

My card's memory is by SK Hynix. My impression was that it is far from the best memory for a 780, but that it should overclock at least 200 MHz or so. Did I just get dud memory on this card?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

So I have two Asus GTX 780 DCII 3gb cards. One has SK Hynix and the other has Elpida. Elpida being the lesser brand with lower clocks and higher heat. CRAZY question but has anyone dealt with replacing the memory on their graphics card?? I've seen people bake cards to resolder all connections from a dead card and I've seen someone use a heat gun to remove chips from different boards. I'm intrigued....


----------



## Horsemama1956

My 780 has Elpida and I run the memory at 1602\6408Mhz. I'm not sure more than 290-310GB/s in bandwidth is necessary with a 780. Only time I would worry about memory clocks is on a 128\192 Bit card.


----------



## mus1mus

TBH, there's very little to gain in Memory clocks with these cards.

Elpida really doesn't clock so well. 1625MHz tops.

But, I love them Elpida cards. You can push them hard on the cores! Always +25MHz higher than either Hynix or Samsung cards.









Funny fact, I have 290/Xs. The cards with Elpida Memory are always clocking the core higher than Hynix and Samsung cards too.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> So I have two Asus GTX 780 DCII 3gb cards. One has SK Hynix and the other has Elpida. Elpida being the lesser brand with lower clocks and higher heat. CRAZY question but has anyone dealt with replacing the memory on their graphics card?? I've seen people bake cards to resolder all connections from a dead card and I've seen someone use a heat gun to remove chips from different boards. I'm intrigued....


I have seen a person convert a 980M to a 980 desktop, by switching the actual GPU core.

I'm sure it can be done, but you are WAY better off selling the card and buying one with the Hynix memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScorpio32*
> 
> i think my card has won the worst silicon lottery, it barely hits above 1200Mhz, its An EVGA GTX 780 SC edition with skynet bios V4, watercooled of course, I find myself dialing in new clocks every few months because i think its slightly degrading overtime, Ive decided to try and find the new sweet spot now instead of bumping voltage every so often.
> 
> The last OC ive done atm is: (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9773159)
> Core clock: 1,228 MHz
> Memory clock: 1,576 MHz
> at 1.28v and i dont think it is stable, i can benchmark 3dmark, heaven, but can never go through the stability test of 3dmark
> 
> it used to be
> 
> Core clock: 1,241 MHz
> Memory bus clock: 1,606 MHz
> i dont remember the voltages honestly.
> 
> If i could get 1300 that would be sweet
> 
> Trying at the moment to find the new sweetspot, would be nice if you could guide me maybe I might be doing something wrong
> Temps are always fine, i think highest would be 55ish
> I should probably lower the memory and go for the core clock, eh


Maybe I hit the lottery with my HOF but I can get 1306 stable on 1.2V and my Elpida memory to 1620 (haven't tried any higher since the performance didn't increase). Mine is aircooled with a prolimatech mk 26 and the temps stay below 60C for the most part. Sounds like your card has been degrading a bit over time.


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I have also seen this from a custom bios flash. If the clocks are crazy high, or if the flash went bad. Try different cables, montors/TV's, and try to insert it as a secondary device if you have a motherboard that will accept a 2nd video card.
> 
> If you can install it as a secondary, then try to see if you can install drivers, check the card's information with GPUZ. Here you can see if all the vendor info, and Bios version are correct.
> 
> I would try this if you have the means to do so before baking. THIS IS ALWAYS A LAST RESORT!!!


Thanks. i had not thought to try it as a secondary card. like an overkill physx unit or something. I am using all the same hardware except for the graphics card now. Same MB, monitor, cables ect. Got my previous card which is also Nvidia. I still have a BIOS rom i saved from the GTX 780 using GPU-Z.
I must admit i have not had success when attempting to flash a Diamond HD 6870 with another tool for ATi/AMD cards. It still worked but i did not get the desired results.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScorpio32*
> 
> i think my card has won the worst silicon lottery, it barely hits above 1200Mhz, its An EVGA GTX 780 SC edition with skynet bios V4, watercooled of course, I find myself dialing in new clocks every few months because i think its slightly degrading overtime, Ive decided to try and find the new sweet spot now instead of bumping voltage every so often.
> 
> The last OC ive done atm is: (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9773159)
> Core clock: 1,228 MHz
> Memory clock: 1,576 MHz
> at 1.28v and i dont think it is stable, i can benchmark 3dmark, heaven, but can never go through the stability test of 3dmark
> 
> it used to be
> 
> Core clock: 1,241 MHz
> Memory bus clock: 1,606 MHz
> i dont remember the voltages honestly.
> 
> If i could get 1300 that would be sweet
> 
> Trying at the moment to find the new sweetspot, would be nice if you could guide me maybe I might be doing something wrong
> Temps are always fine, i think highest would be 55ish
> I should probably lower the memory and go for the core clock, eh


Are you updating Nvidia drivers with each new one that arrives? I've experienced driver issues where for one update my cards could reach a decent clock then when a new driver would emerge I would download and update and experience instabilities with my previous clock speeds. I think this is due to nvidia trying to keep up with every single new game but overall changing previous performance of their last driver. When the first GTX 1080 Founder Edition cards came out there was a driver released with an update to support them that gave me some headroom to work with. Then they had a follow up driver that made me change a few things (lowering my clock speeds a bit) to keep things stable. Anyone else catch this or am I just crazy?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry, I got you covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single card:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11424706
> 
> Though, the statement was intended for the DC2 rather than my scores. There are better clocking cards, sure. But these cards can handles what I have thrown them.
> 
> Voltages are high. Let's just say, very high.


Still kicking meh butt with that CPU haha support! 4.9Ghz is a beast!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11503908


----------



## erso44

quick question: I got a Palit SuperJetStream GTX780 and ordered another Palit JetStream GTX780 and they are running (in my opinion) fine in SLI. Are these pcb´s the same? I hope so if not I got a problem.


----------



## mus1mus

You can just check it can't you?


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> quick question: I got a Palit SuperJetStream GTX780 and ordered another Palit JetStream GTX780 and they are running (in my opinion) fine in SLI. Are these pcb´s the same? I hope so if not I got a problem.


Any 780 will run in sli with each other at the lowest clocked card. A 780ti will not though.


----------



## saberkick

Hello,
I have a Asus GTX780 DCUII OC. I have a full water block on it and temps barely reach 50C at most.
I wondered:

- Are the tutorials on the first page still up to date and usable ? Or is there new tools or whatever that's are better to use ?

- How much gain in performance can I expect from OCing my gpu by flashing the bios and pushing the voltage above default limits ? Is it worth the hassle ?

Thank you !


----------



## mus1mus

Scroll back a few pages. I relinked the guide with a video (credit to the original poster).

Overclocking and Overvolting past 1.3V will give a bit more. But 1300MHz may already be achievable, provided your cooling can cope, at 1.3V. Which is already in the high zone for a watercooled card IMO.


----------



## kak4rot

Hi all, I have two Zotac GTX 780 reference model, they are watercooled by two Aquacomputer kryographics blocks in a custom watercooling system (one 360 rad and another 240 rad).



What skynet vbios should I flash in my reference graphic cards?

What voltage would be safe for daily use?

Actually, they have been sightly overclocked (rock stable) since I bought them on 2013







Thanks


----------



## erso44

I got 700W and my system is unstable under full load...tha hell...


----------



## skyn3t

look's like the 780 still kicking right


----------



## fa5terba11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look's like the 780 still kicking right


I still love my 780! Hey a while ago (about a year or two ago) either you or Occam taught me how to create a .bat file that would let me get higher voltages. I don't have or remember the code or whatever that I put in notepad to be able to do that and somehow that all got deleted. Can you teach me again or show me what codes or language to paste into notepad? Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look's like the 780 still kicking right


You are right dear Brother, lots of people are not ditching their kepler cards, but waiting for Volta!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fa5terba11*
> 
> I still love my 780! Hey a while ago (about a year or two ago) either you or Occam taught me how to create a .bat file that would let me get higher voltages. I don't have or remember the code or whatever that I put in notepad to be able to do that and somehow that all got deleted. Can you teach me again or show me what codes or language to paste into notepad? Thanks.


Here you go:

*BE CAREFUL...*









VOLTAGES HEX CODES

1.60V = 2
1.55V = A
1.50V = 12
1.475V = 16
1.45V = 1A
1.425V = 1E
1.40V = 22
1.387V = 24
1,375V = 26
1,35V = 2A

Create a batch file with these commands below and replace the bold part with the above desired code:

SINGLE CARD:

"c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A

SLI:

"c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A

To anyone interested in the binaries:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.60000 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
1.59375 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1
1.58750 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0
1.58125 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1
1.57500 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0
1.56875 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1
1.56250 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0
1.55625 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1
1.55000 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0
1.54375 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1
1.53750 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0
1.53125 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1
1.52500 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0
1.51875 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1
1.51250 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0
1.50625 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1
1.50000 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0
1.49375 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1
1.48750 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0
1.48125 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1
1.47500 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0
1.46875 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 1
1.46250 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0
1.45625 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1
1.45000 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0
1.44375 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 1
1.43750 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0
1.43125 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 1
1.42500 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0
1.41875 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1
1.41250 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0
1.40625 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1
1.40000 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0
1.39375 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1
1.38750 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0
1.38125 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1
1.37500 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 0
1.36875 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 1
1.36250 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0
1.35625 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1
1.35000 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0
1.34375 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 1
1.33750 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0
1.33125 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
1.32500 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 0
1.31875 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 1
1.31250 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0
1.30625 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1
1.30000 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0
1.29375 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 1
1.28750 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0
1.28125 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 1



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## fa5terba11

Thanks! This is awesome!


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> look's like the 780 still kicking right


whom did you talk to?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> whom did you talk to?


?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ?












your last comment, was it generally or for me?


----------



## logan71f100

i have a reference evga 780 and i'm having trouble picking a bios, it always says device id mismatch and i dont wanna brick my card. this is what i have

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2594/evga-gtx-780

all i want is to unlock the voltage limit and power limit, my card is consistently stuck at voltage limit in msi afterburner, i already did the 1.3 volt mod

this is my first time flashing bios on a card


----------



## jleslie246

Anyone else have issues with Windows 10 removing their LLC.EXE file? without asking.. In fact, all my video tweaks got wiped out. Having to set them up from scratch other than BIOS.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I got 700W and my system is unstable under full load...tha hell...


System specs?


----------



## vividshock

Got GTX 780 HOF with G10 bracket + H90 (phantek f140sp) running @ 1338mhz core 1.248v with ambient of 27c runs max 73c on uniengine heaven. Witcher 3 does not throttle the gpu anymore after the cooler swap. As I understand 80c is when the gpu throttles, but is it alright to be constantly running below that point? Also as I see it there is more headroom for overvolting, but I'm slightly unhappy about the temperatures.....as they were immensely improved after the cooler swap, but I feel it should have given more headroom than what is given to me right now (although I might've botched the thermal paste job...).

Are my temps in line with the type of cooling, frequency, and voltage?


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> Got GTX 780 HOF with G10 bracket + H90 (phantek f140sp) running @ 1338mhz core 1.248v with ambient of 27c runs max 73c on uniengine heaven. Witcher 3 does not throttle the gpu anymore after the cooler swap. As I understand 80c is when the gpu throttles, but is it alright to be constantly running below that point? Also as I see it there is more headroom for overvolting, but I'm slightly unhappy about the temperatures.....as they were immensely improved after the cooler swap, but I feel it should have given more headroom than what is given to me right now (although I might've botched the thermal paste job...).
> 
> Are my temps in line with the type of cooling, frequency, and voltage?


With the increased voltage, I can see that being normal. I had mine at 1306 on 1.2V not exceeding 63C with a prolimatech mk26 with 2 swiftech helix 140mm (which is now 2 140 phanteks sp on my 1080).

What's the max core you can get on stock and the temps on that? I can give a comparison to that.


----------



## vividshock

Core clock: 863mhz, Vram clock: 3000mhz, Core voltage: 1.137v (was my HOF stock volts), Ambient Temperature: 25.4c, Core Clock Temperature: 52c on unengine 1440p Ultra,extreme, 8x msaa,


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> Core clock: 863mhz, Vram clock: 3000mhz, Core voltage: 1.137v (was my HOF stock volts), Ambient Temperature: 25.4c, Core Clock Temperature: 52c on unengine 1440p Ultra,extreme, 8x msaa,


I'll have to do test tomorrow

Is that the stock bios? 863 sounds like a low stock clock for the HOF.


----------



## vividshock

No I just matched the clock with that of the reference gpu, Stock is 1006mhz. On a side note I found out I'm able to hit 1353mhz without pushing the volts above 1.212 due to the change of cooler, although did not confirm if long term stable yet.


----------



## emsj86

Anyone having problems with battlefield 1. I have 2x 780 customers water cooled with flashed bios. Every game works fine but battlefield. I get a direct x error no virtual memory make sure card is Atleast 2gb. Now we all know a 780 is 3 or 6gb so idk why I get this. I tried all drivers, clean installs, dx12 on/off, orgin disabled. Nothing works. Wanted to see if this was a gtx 780 problem as most people with this error seem to have a 700 series card


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Anyone having problems with battlefield 1. I have 2x 780 customers water cooled with flashed bios. Every game works fine but battlefield. I get a direct x error no virtual memory make sure card is Atleast 2gb. Now we all know a 780 is 3 or 6gb so idk why I get this. I tried all drivers, clean installs, dx12 on/off, orgin disabled. Nothing works. Wanted to see if this was a gtx 780 problem as most people with this error seem to have a 700 series card


dude this is not the right thread. its about 780s, correct, but not releating to games, only to hardware and software tools for OC. Pls use the search bar









and btw I have 780 sli and it works


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> System specs?


i7 3820 @ stock clocks
2 gtx 780 from palit at 954 mhz (also stock clocks)
and 3 harddrives
and d5 pump.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Anyone else have issues with Windows 10 removing their LLC.EXE file? without asking.. In fact, all my video tweaks got wiped out. Having to set them up from scratch other than BIOS.


I´m really wondering what has this information to do with this thread, mate?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I´m really wondering what has this information to do with this thread, mate?


It refers to the first page of this thread. Creating the llc.exe file. W10 thought mine was a virus and removed it.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> dude this is not the right thread. its about 780s, correct, but not releating to games, only to hardware and software tools for OC. Pls use the search bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw I have 780 sli and it works


I hear ya. By it's a 780s owner thread and I be plenty of forums where people with 780s had this problem. Overlock has always been a good source so figure I ask fellow 780 owners. But not a problem


----------



## mus1mus

Ignore him.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ignore him.


----------



## Bride

Hi Guys, I'm trying to flash a modified BIOS, but I receive this message:

Adapter D15U-50
"supported eeprom not found"





I'm using the NVFlash suggested in this topic...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vividshock

Can anyone chime in about their Overclocks, cooling, and their average temps + ambient? I have a sneaky suspicion that as temps ever get closer to 70c instability is greatly increased which nullifies any added benefit of overvolting in my case.


----------



## alancsalt

I thought graphics cards were rated to 100C these days. I think they can handle higher temps than a cpu. Maybe when overclocked you'd get errors sooner?


----------



## vividshock

I'm assuming they can, but........I'm pushing my card pretty hard. 1378mhz core @ 1.256v and 3405mhz vram (+400mhz from stock). I'm not going any higher on the core voltage unless I get some data on what others are overclocking at. I guess you can say I'm just worried about the overvolting as my only method of monitoring my VRM is usng a infared thermometer on the BACK of my gpu.....


----------



## mus1mus

Before you push things further, make sure you have a capable board and cooling.

I have killed a Windforce card pushing past 1.4V.

There's a wall past 1400ish that needs tons of Voltage to cope.

Here is my DC2 on simple benches.
http://hwbot.org/submission/3241985_mus1mus_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_780_32261_marks

Water. And very low ambient. And yeah, VERY HIGH Voltages.


----------



## john420

hello i just bougt a 780 gtx http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/02/asus_geforce_gtx_780_directcu_ii_oc_video_card_review/3#.WB3sfIWcEgE just like this one..

in the articel they say stock actual ingame core freq goes to 1006

but i can only seem to be getting to 966?? i dont understand i have more than good cooling and temps are more than fine..

also it seems to downclock REALLY fast before even hitting 50 in furmark as a example??

In gpu tweak the limit where core freq has a graph it says 1012 max ??

i have the latest drivers.. what am i missing?? furmark is run at 400x300 to get max clock

whats even more wierd is that furmark is reporting the gpu is only using 75-79 watts?? how can that be right??

Im a bit confused??

EDIT: just tried valley bench and got 1032 without adjusting anyting.. sry my bad where do i delete this thread?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Before you push things further, make sure you have a capable board and cooling.
> 
> I have killed a Windforce card pushing past 1.4V.
> 
> There's a wall past 1400ish that needs tons of Voltage to cope.
> 
> Here is my DC2 on simple benches.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3241985_mus1mus_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_780_32261_marks
> 
> Water. And very low ambient. And yeah, VERY HIGH Voltages.


Wait, you got your 780 over 1500MHz? 1340MHz was my best OC and that was when it was new. 1240ish is all she will do now and my second card only about 1150 (its a warranty B1 rev replacement).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Wait, you got your 780 over 1500MHz? 1340MHz was my best OC and that was when it was new. 1240ish is all she will do now and my second card only about 1150 (its a warranty B1 rev replacement).


The Windforce has weaker VRM cooling I guess. But IIRC, I was able to get mine 1300ish with Voltage hacks. Just be aware that the VRM needs a better cooling to cope.


----------



## netcrusher

Hello GtX 780 owners, I would like to ask a thing, i have a Palit Super Jetstream that doesn´t working anymore, I have noticed that on the PCB of this card there some points to measure voltage for GPU PLL and Vram, someone can help me to understand if i can get useful information using a Multimeter on these points??? How should I set the multimeter ????

I will post a Photo to make the thing clear.


----------



## john420

Im testing my 780 in Asus GPU Tweak.

What would you all recommend for the linking of temp and power target?

Linked or un-linked?


----------



## jleslie246

So the evga replacement 780 i got a few months ago is Artifacting. Let's see how evga handles this. Anyone experience this before? My original card warranty period ended in September.

UPDATE: They are not going to warranty the replacement card.

I can send it back for them to "repair" it. Sounds like it will be $60 for that and they likely will just swap it out.

So, send it back? or try to tweak it enough to get rid of artifacts? I was thinking increase voltage?

UPDATE: Increasing voltage got rid of about 50% of the artifacts.

Ive heard you can pop it in the oven at 385F for 10 minutes. Anyone ever try this? Im not sure this would help artifacts.


----------



## charro0412

Hello this is to solve green spots or is it over and close



Thanks so much

Charro Luft


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> So the evga replacement 780 i got a few months ago is Artifacting. Let's see how evga handles this. Anyone experience this before? My original card warranty period ended in September.
> 
> UPDATE: They are not going to warranty the replacement card.
> 
> I can send it back for them to "repair" it. Sounds like it will be $60 for that and they likely will just swap it out.
> 
> So, send it back? or try to tweak it enough to get rid of artifacts? I was thinking increase voltage?
> 
> UPDATE: Increasing voltage got rid of about 50% of the artifacts.
> 
> Ive heard you can pop it in the oven at 385F for 10 minutes. Anyone ever try this? Im not sure this would help artifacts.


No, it doesnt help and can even get things worse! Probably its a capacitor needing to be replaced, if you know someone with electric and soldering skills, it will be easy to fix, find the defect with multimeter and replace it. But for $60, its better to send it to EVGA!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charro0412*
> 
> Hello this is to solve green spots or is it over and close
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Charro Luft


Same goes to you, if its your card, that message apears when there is no 12V power going in the card from the PSU, so, it can be your card that is defective or the PSU, check both!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Bride

Hi guys,
I have a GTX 780 with a modded BIOS locked at 979 MHz of core, maximum power of 200 W and 1.062 v under load.
Now, especially when I play Rainbow Six Siege, sometimes there is a "flashing" of the screen, increasing the core frequency this problem is more evident. I think that's related at the temperature of the mosfet (VRM), that's possible? also on the related area on the back of my GPU, there are over 90 degree... Now I added a fan on the back plate, but the situation don't change... any advice will be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have a GTX 780 with a modded BIOS locked at 979 MHz of core, maximum power of 200 W and 1.062 v under load.
> Now, especially when I play Rainbow Six Siege, sometimes there is a "flashing" of the screen, increasing the core frequency this problem is more evident. I think that's related at the temperature of the mosfet (VRM), that's possible? also on the related area on the back of my GPU, there are over 90 degree... Now I added a fan on the back plate, but the situation don't change... any advice will be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Are you sure it's 1.062 and not 1.162? My 780 when I used it would run 1254mhz at 1.162v (stock volts) with no issues. A modded bios shouldn't be locked so low.

Edit: what card and cooler do you have and what are the core temps while gaming?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Are you sure it's 1.062 and not 1.162? My 780 when I used it would run 1254mhz at 1.162v (stock volts) with no issues. A modded bios shouldn't be locked so low.
> 
> Edit: what card and cooler do you have and what are the core temps while gaming?


I down clocked it at 954 / 3004 MHz and the voltage under stress it's 1.037 v
Temperatures are on 60 degree under stress... but this is the core value, I check with an infrared thermometer the VRM area that's over 90 degree

http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/Product2/ProductDetail?proID=457


----------



## erso44

Have a look at this

booth at 1360 with 1,325 V (inc. LLC Hack)




Just bought a new PSU (Aurum Pro 1200) and tested it lol

I am scared to increase TDP because I already lost one GPU when I set it from 100 to 150% and suddenly my monitor screen was black so one died without benchmarking it!

I would like to hit 1400!


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Have a look at this
> 
> booth at 1360 with 1,325 V (inc. LLC Hack)
> 
> Just bought a new PSU (Aurum Pro 1200) and tested it lol
> 
> I am scared to increase TDP because I already lost one GPU when I set it from 100 to 150% and suddenly my monitor screen was black so one died without benchmarking it!
> 
> I would like to hit 1400!


How long are those stable at that clock and voltage?


----------



## emsj86

2 780s for sale on the market place if interested


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> How long are those stable at that clock and voltage?


I don´t know, only applying this AB profile while gaming. But s.th. makes strange noises on the graphics unit lol. It sounds like the Cons will blow away lolol









____

Need to correct this: Suddenly under full load I heard "clicking" noises so I was scared than I downclocked booth GPUs to 1110 Mhz. That was such a strange noise like the gatters are overloaded by voltage lol.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## nostra

Hey guys iam fairly new to GPU overclocking i have started overclocking my 780 hydro copper today, following the guides on page 1 to bios flash and overvolt. iam currently running the settings.

but is it normal that the voltage is fluctiating? mine starts up the benchmark ay 1.319 and goes down and up the lowest i have seen is 1.269 i have tryed to play around with the power target but that dosent change anything. when i benchmarked at the flashed bios i had a constant 1.212v throughout the benchmark


----------



## erso44

@skyn3t

which configuration does your LLC Hack include: standard, regular, high or extrem?

Could it be "extrem" therefore +25mV ?


----------



## nostra

i havent done the LLC hack, is the extended MSI profile not enough to hold the voltages?


----------



## julsfof

hey,

i just changed from z77 to x99 and the volt mod doesn't work anymore.

both msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 and msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 return invalid

msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 used to work on z77

any suggestions?

palit gtx 780 jetstream
asus gtx 780 posseidon
win 7
6800k
msi x99a gaming 7


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> i havent done the LLC hack, is the extended MSI profile not enough to hold the voltages?


Let me explain how load line calibration works (btw: this works on every chip):

Your chip has a VID (voltage identificion definition) and this is the absolut maximum voltage for example of 1.3V.
Now if you haven´t already oc and you are doing nothing your chip will run for example at 1.25V.
What happens when you start benchmarking? Of course your voltage will drop suddenly but why?
This is resulting due to the manufacturing of the chips. This chips can´see into the future...

What does this bulls*** mean?









Well it means that your chip needs "time" to fit his "energy" to the current situation. It´s like a human reacting to something...

Whatever, now we have reached for "a second" for example 1.17V (this is the lowest voltage we could get) and than your chips start to swing back to 1.2V (this is your full load voltage and
this is currently your PROBLEM). We can see we have a difference of 1.3V - 1.2V = 0.1V = 100mV
Your chip should usually run at 1.25V but we have a difference of 50mV and that is called "Vdroop" and the difference from 1.25V to 1.3V is called "Voffset"...okay?

Ok now we stop the benchmark and your voltage will hit from 1.17V to max voltage (=1.3V) for "a second" and it will swing back to 1.25V.
To make it clear: The change from idle to full load or full load to idle is causing this dramatic voltage PEAKS (also we have multiple maximum and minimum peaks) because I have already
said the chips can´t look into the future and swinging back to the current needed voltage depens on the chips structure and voltage transformers....whatever this is not necessary for you now











What can we do to make the difference smaller?

The aim is to minimize Vdroop (btw you have a big Vdroop which doesn´t mean that your system is instable but we could also say your ide voltage is to high..)

If we increase or idle voltage from 1.25V to 1.3V than our idle voltage is the same of the VID Voltage! That means automatically our min and max peaks will change
of +50mV, okay?
What problem do we get? So our max voltage peak is extremly dangerous because for "a second" our peak will be above the VID and chip manufactours don´t recommend to get about this voltage...you know why









What can we do to solve this problem? Actually we can do nothing. Allright we could downclock but we our aim is not going back again where we have come from









Let´s start talking about LOAD LINE CALIBRATION (LLC):

Only one thing is important to know about LLC: You can change your Vdroop.
If you increase your llc status for example from normal to extrem (it always depens on your software/hardware) than our VID = IDLE Voltage = FULL LOAD Voltage will be at the same level.
And don´t forget we can´t controle our peaks and you should know that your peak from idle to full load at maximum is smaller than from full load to idle, because we have increased every point of voltage.

To answere your question:

I think your don´t need the LLC hack because your system is already stable while you have a really hard Vdroop









So it depends on you to use LLC hack or not.

If you use it you will get of course higher clocks while your voltages will increase to minimize the differences but your maximum peak will increase too which means shorting the life of your gpu lol









My English is not the best but I hope you get the message


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julsfof*
> 
> hey,
> 
> i just changed from z77 to x99 and the *volt mod doesn't work anymore*.
> 
> both msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 and msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 return invalid
> 
> msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 used to work on z77
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> palit gtx 780 jetstream
> asus gtx 780 posseidon
> win 7
> 6800k
> msi x99a gaming 7


What doesn´t work anymore? The bios or msi afterburner?


----------



## julsfof

I can't unlock afterburner to let me increase the voltages more than +63mV

Always did it like the guide in the op said and it always worked.


----------



## SgtRotty

version 4.2.0 afterburner works for me!


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julsfof*
> 
> I can't unlock afterburner to let me increase the voltages more than +63mV
> 
> Always did it like the guide in the op said and it always worked.


but earlier it did work?

do a clean uninstall....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> version 4.2.0 afterburner works for me!


there we go...


----------



## julsfof

It used to work on a different chipset z77 now x99 it doesn't.
Switching to afterburner 4.2 didn't help either.

I went with the slightly sub optimal solution of flashing a bios that boots at least near the stable oc i used to get manually.

Thx for your input anyway.


----------



## latinosbr

hi all , i'm looking for a custom bios that i can't seem to find but seems to have allready been posted for someone .
(for " Tokuzi" posted by "OccamRazor ")

it's for the evga gtx 780 6 gb acx. bios : 80.80.45.00.80 rev : A1 ID : 10DE - 1004

would someone please have a link ?

thanks in advance, cheers ;-).


----------



## alancsalt

Dunno if it was posted on the forum. Think it was a custom bios. Tokuzi sent Occam his bios and then Tokuzi posted thanks for the bios.
@OccamRazor
@Tokuzi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> I tried using that one 3 different times on both of my cards. Once together, then once on each card. It black screen bricks them every time. I've done quite a few of the BIOS flashes to Skynet and never had this issue. Is it possibly my cards are a new revision? I just got them last week from Newegg.
> Device ID: 10DE-1004
> Stock Bios: 80.80.45.00.80
> I can flash it to other ACX Skynet BIOS but it caps it at 3GB. So I'm kinda stuck with boost for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me your bios for a look see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I installed the kingpin now so I will be hanging about and helping but i am now about to sell the 780.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too, send me your bios so i can check the version, i think my brother was cooking a new KPE bios, a new version of REV5 i believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Big thanks to OccamRazor for making me a custom BIOS for my new Evga 780 6GBs, got them up to 1319mhz Core, solid over multiple titles and benchmarks running 4k resolution.
> 
> I think I can call my build complete for a year or two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## latinosbr

thanks for your reply , i'll try to contact them then ;-) .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latinosbr*
> 
> thanks for your reply , i'll try to contact them then ;-) .


My @ mentions notify them of the post. They may reply.


----------



## latinosbr

ha nice thanks.
actually i re read those post and it seems it won't be very usefull since he got same card id and bios but with revision B1 , from what gpu-z and HWinfo tells me i have the A1 version so i should go for the rev 3a or 3 skyn3t vbios but can't see any 6gb vbios version on those and it states that 80.80.xx... bios versions should go for the rev 4 so i'm a little lost which version do you think i should go for ?

thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Occam would know that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My @ mentions notify them of the post. They may reply.


Thanks Alan! Hope all is well with you and the family!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latinosbr*
> 
> ha nice thanks.
> actually i re read those post and it seems it won't be very usefull since he got same card id and bios but with revision B1 , from what gpu-z and HWinfo tells me i have the A1 version so i should go for the rev 3a or 3 skyn3t vbios but can't see any 6gb vbios version on those and it states that 80.80.xx... bios versions should go for the rev 4 so i'm a little lost which version do you think i should go for ?
> 
> thanks.


Here you go:

Tokuzi780-6GBBIOS300W-MAX400W.zip 134k .zip file


"Only Flash this vBios if you GPU was delivered with 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision 80.80.xx.xx.xx bios revision is not fully compatible with any
First batch GTX 780 reference design that come out with
Version 80.10.36.xx.xx
Version 80.10.37.xx.xx
Version 80.10.3A.xx.xx"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Occam would know that*.



















Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## latinosbr

thanks a lot ;-))) yu rule


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 780 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julsfof*
> 
> I can't unlock afterburner to let me increase the voltages more than +63mV
> 
> Always did it like the guide in the op said and it always worked.


Change setting on General tab, Unlock Voltage Control, set to "exteneded MSI"


----------



## Blackops_2

Been trying to push my classified that i still have on air. It already boost quite a bit which i thought was unusual maybe not for Classys but idk. Stock it boost to 1137 on the core. Anyhow the most stable results i've been able to get on air is this, which i'm okay with, just curious if there is room for improvement on air.
+37mv
115% PL
+70 on the core
+100 memory
ASIC quality is 78%.

What are some reasonable results to expect with the card on air? I've got a block that i could put on it and still have an h220 running i've given thought to expanding it with another rad and res, until next summer when i can start a new rig from scratch.

Would it benefit me to move to another BIOS to increase PT? I know even with just 37mv on air it's nearly too much to keep it under 79C depending on the application.


----------



## jleslie246

Does this voltage mod still work for first gen EVGA 780's? Im on water of course. Ready to push this card to the max for a bit. I can only get 1267MHz stable at 1.3V (Memory 3207MHz).


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Does this voltage mod still work for first gen EVGA 780's? Im on water of course. Ready to push this card to the max for a bit. I can only get 1267MHz stable at 1.3V (Memory 3207MHz).


Only 1267 @ 1.3?! On my MK-26 with 2 140mm fans, I can push 1293-1306mhz on 1.2V stable.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Only 1267 @ 1.3?! On my MK-26 with 2 140mm fans, I can push 1293-1306mhz on 1.2V stable.


This is why I want to push the voltage. Temps are great, never over 43C (EVGA Hydro copper aka swiftech waterblock).


----------



## Blackops_2

So i've got my 3770k rig back up and am just cleaning the loop at this point, but i figured i'd ask. I used my seasonic 850w bronze M12II instead of my 1250x.

Will it be enough to run everything OC'd or is that pushing it? I've got the 3770K at 4.5ghz right now and had planned to at least get both 780s around 1200/3200 or so if i could push them. Starting to think i should've used the 1250x.


----------



## latinosbr

i think you should use the bigger power supply gtx 780 use lot of W so two .
i run on 1200 w for rig approx the same


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latinosbr*
> 
> i think you should use the bigger power supply gtx 780 use lot of W so two .
> i run on 1200 w for rig approx the same


Yeah i've come to that conclusion the hard way i think. Got the 850 in there and just can't seem to pass 1200/3100 stable. Even pushing 1.212v and 300% power target which forced a restart. I have a kill-a-watt on the way to check what the draw is at the wall. But yeah probably will yank out the 850 and put the 1250 in there to see if there i any change.


----------



## NoFalafel

Hi, i own a ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCu II OC and after searching so long for my weird high cpu usage i wanted to test if the bios on this chip could maybe be the reason, since any other update or "solution" had no impact whatsoever. It only happens on a few cpu heavy games, and it could be caused by "boost" is sort of my final thaught.
Which bios version should be the one i should pick, i don't have a watercooled system, and don't feel like burning the gpu or overheat it all the time.
It should be revision 4 right? I got 80.80.21.00.3b on it at the moment.
Does anyone have a tip or some info that i should know before flashing, im new to this stuff..


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

March 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## llocousc

Hi, i don't know wha't BIOS i have to download to my GPU it's windforcex3 model:


THX


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llocousc*
> 
> Hi, i don't know wha't BIOS i have to download to my GPU it's windforcex3 model:
> 
> 
> THX


What are you exactly wanting to do with a different bios?


----------



## llocousc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> What are you exactly wanting to do with a different bios?


hi, i want to do a nice OC to my graphic card, but i don't know how to do, i tested with many rom's and everithing.

if with my oficial bios i can do something cool thats would be nice.

sorry bad eng.

i wan't something like 1202mhz / 3500mhz

or 1189mhz / 3500mhz....

with this last bios i'm using i'm good at 1202mhz with valley and heaven:




but in the witcher 3 i can't play with this set. this bench are done with 1202mhz in the clock ingame and 3500mhz =7ghz Voltage 1.212 or 1.215


----------



## llocousc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> What are you exactly wanting to do with a different bios?


i put my original bios now, i'm waiting you to tell me something for do a good OC.


----------



## llocousc

-_-


----------



## MRZ999

I have done everything in the guide.

Should I use Rev4:
MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1
or
MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr 780 Gaming OC B1

I have this card:
MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Gaming
https://www.inet.se/produkt/5411060/msi-geforce-gtx-780-ti-3gb-gaming#specs


----------



## drprank

OK I found out that (at least for me) after flashing with the custom BIOS. My 780 now stays at 954 clock when its under 80-85% GPU usage.
Is there a way to force it to constantly operate at OC'ed value?
I tried setting custom pstate using nvidiainspector but to no avail. Unless im doing something wrong can anyone shed any light on this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MRZ999

Should I go with YES?

Ive tried with Rev4:
MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr IV B1
MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr 780 Gaming OC B1

I have this card:
MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Gaming
https://www.inet.se/produkt/5411060/msi-geforce-gtx-780-ti-3gb-gaming#specs


----------



## Stefy

Snagged a 780 DirectCU not long ago and wonder what do I use to overclock it?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Snagged a 780 DirectCU not long ago and wonder what do I use to overclock it?


I run afterburner on both my classifieds despite Evga PrecisionX and the classified voltage tool. With the Skyn3t BIOS i'm able to push 1.212vcore and +300% power limit if need be.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Snagged a 780 DirectCU not long ago and wonder what do I use to overclock it?
> 
> 
> 
> I run afterburner on both my classifieds despite Evga PrecisionX and the classified voltage tool. With the Skyn3t BIOS i'm able to push 1.212vcore and +300% power limit if need be.
Click to expand...

Dang, sounds sweet. Thanks, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## mus1mus

DCUII?

Video shows the process. Make sure you have tons of cooling.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/24700_50#post_25264784


----------



## phenom2955

I just picked up a MSI GTX 780 Reference card ealier this month for 80$ and have found a good stable overclock for every game I have played. I went ahead and modded up the bios with the clocks/voltage adjustments to 1150mhz core @ 1.1212v and 7GHZ memory.

I have tried my best with my basic understanding of bios modding to set it up to run exactly how I want it. It works pretty good, uses a base clock of 1010mhz during loading screens and menu screens and maintains 1150mhz 100% of the time while gaming. This is exactly what I was going for and its functioning exactly how I want it on this end.

My only problem that I cannot figure out is idling on desktop. I still want it to throttle on the desktop/outside of games. Currently with my current bios setup, when it does throttle on desktop it now uses the P08 profile with 324mhz/324mhz now instead of the P05 profile it usually uses with stock bios and I do not understand this behavior. My main problem with this issue though is that after having the PC on for a bit and playing a few games it will suddenly decide to stick on the 1010Mhz base clock @ 1.212v instead of throttling down to the 2d clock settings.

I suppose its not a huge deal as it idles around 35-40c and never reaches over 64c under highest load games, but I want to figure out what I am doing wrong on the bios settings that causes this behavior.

My overall goal I guess is to have the card function how it does now, 1010mhz base clock @ 1.212v during loading screens and menus ingames, run 24/7 @ [email protected] during gameplay(thats how it functions now), but also throttle down using the P05 profile when on the desktop.

Can anybody tell me whats wrong with my bios settings to fix this issue?

Not letting me attach the file so:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kvrqhq6pvvgvugc/mod.rar?dl=0


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## dent1337

just flashed both my 780 phantoms cards, works great. Changed thermal compound on them yesterday aswell, hit around 65 celcius under 3d gamemark


----------



## dent1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dent1337*
> 
> just flashed both my 780 phantoms cards, works great. Changed thermal compound on them yesterday aswell, hit around 65 celcius under 3d gamemark


after i changed thermal compound one of the cards started dying on me. If i play battlefield 1 the computer freezes after 10 minute and i have to force reboot it. When the computer turns on its only showing 1 GPU. To fix this yesterday i disassembled the GPU and put it back together.

Today the same thing happened with skyn3t bios flash. Both cards worked fine until i started playing battlefield 1, temps seems fine aswell. Have anyone had this problem? If so is it possible to fix?


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llocousc*
> 
> hi, i want to do a nice OC to my graphic card, but i don't know how to do, i tested with many rom's and everithing.
> 
> if with my oficial bios i can do something cool thats would be nice.
> 
> sorry bad eng.
> 
> i wan't something like 1202mhz / 3500mhz
> 
> or 1189mhz / 3500mhz....
> 
> with this last bios i'm using i'm good at 1202mhz with valley and heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in the witcher 3 i can't play with this set. this bench are done with 1202mhz in the clock ingame and 3500mhz =7ghz Voltage 1.212 or 1.215


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llocousc*
> 
> i put my original bios now, i'm waiting you to tell me something for do a good OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llocousc*
> 
> -_-


If you don't even know how to overclock your card currently, then you don't need to be flashing a bios just yet. Have you downloaded any program for overclocking?

Also, you should edit post instead of having numerous post simultaneously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dent1337*
> 
> after i changed thermal compound one of the cards started dying on me. If i play battlefield 1 the computer freezes after 10 minute and i have to force reboot it. When the computer turns on its only showing 1 GPU. To fix this yesterday i disassembled the GPU and put it back together.
> 
> Today the same thing happened with skyn3t bios flash. Both cards worked fine until i started playing battlefield 1, temps seems fine aswell. Have anyone had this problem? If so is it possible to fix?


What are your temps of the card before locking up? Have you tried flashing back to stock bios? What PSU do you have?


----------



## dent1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> If you don't even know how to overclock your card currently, then you don't need to be flashing a bios just yet. Have you downloaded any program for overclocking?
> 
> Also, you should edit post instead of having numerous post simultaneously.
> What are your temps of the card before locking up? Have you tried flashing back to stock bios? What PSU do you have?


EVGA 1000W, the card started being fishy one day before i flashed, after i changed the thermal compound. The card idles at around 30 celcius, and peaks at 65-70 under BF1 load with fans on about 1.5k RPM. Which is like 50% of what they can do.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dent1337*
> 
> EVGA 1000W, the card started being fishy one day before i flashed, after i changed the thermal compound. The card idles at around 30 celcius, and peaks at 65-70 under BF1 load with fans on about 1.5k RPM. Which is like 50% of what they can do.


Hmm, what compound did you use?


----------



## dent1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> Hmm, what compound did you use?


noctua nt-h1. Think i found the problem. Ran a 5 minute furmark, the GPU that is dying on me went to 90 celcius. Even after i cleaned it and applied new compound again. Think i will need to do something with the airflow in this case. It's an corsair 650d, not the greatest airflow, 200mm in front as an intake and corsair h115 and a rear fan as exhaust. Will find the dremel tomorrow and make place for 2 140mm in bottom and 2 120mm in front.


----------



## dent1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dent1337*
> 
> noctua nt-h1. Think i found the problem. Ran a 5 minute furmark, the GPU that is dying on me went to 90 celcius. Even after i cleaned it and applied new compound again. Think i will need to do something with the airflow in this case. It's an corsair 650d, not the greatest airflow, 200mm in front as an intake and corsair h115 and a rear fan as exhaust. Will find the dremel tomorrow and make place for 2 140mm in bottom and 2 120mm in front.




fixed the problem sort of with adding more fans. Furmark is still killing the cards. Had to stop at 92 celsius. But battlefield runs fine, laying around 70-82 celcius


----------



## dent1337

with 1.2v i got 1200Mhz on core and 1700 mhz on mem stable. Temps never above 83 on auto fan, less than 50%. Cards are Gainward phantom with new noctua thermal compound. Skyn3t bios btw


----------



## jleslie246

I need help. I think I bricked my 780. I. Setting up a ryzen build for my son with my old 780. I had everything working fine. Then I installed evga precision x and started tweaking settings. Basically just a fan curve then I hit the "K" button. The system black screened. And that's it. I can't get video back. I tried booting in safe mode and deleting evga folder but that didn't work.

Ideas??


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I need help. I think I bricked my 780. I. Setting up a ryzen build for my son with my old 780. I had everything working fine. Then I installed evga precision x and started tweaking settings. Basically just a fan curve then I hit the "K" button. The system black screened. And that's it. I can't get video back. I tried booting in safe mode and deleting evga folder but that didn't work.
> 
> Ideas??


Custom bios or anything? Try switching back to stock BIOS if so.

Just to be safe try a different DVI cable and port.

I'm actually having issues with a second 780 in SLi at the moment, it's artifcating in SLi ever since 382.53, had a blank screen upon installation, then did a fresh install and got it to work but switching to and from SLi loses DVI signal. Then did a fresh install of windows thought it was fine, now having the same issue. Actually wondering if it's a faulty SLi bridge at this point. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Custom bios or anything? Try switching back to stock BIOS if so.
> 
> Just to be safe try a different DVI cable and port.
> 
> I'm actually having issues with a second 780 in SLi at the moment, it's artifcating in SLi ever since 382.53, had a blank screen upon installation, then did a fresh install and got it to work but switching to and from SLi loses DVI signal. Then did a fresh install of windows thought it was fine, now having the same issue. Actually wondering if it's a faulty SLi bridge at this point. Just doesn't make sense.


I had that issue with my second 780. Evga said it was bad. Sent me a replacement and it died also. No more warranty. Down to my last 780 now. Yes it is custom bios. I can't reset it due to I can't see it (black screen). Can I sli it with a 660ti just to clear bios?


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm actually wondering if it's my SLi bridge honestly. I just can't see that card just failing out of nowhere.

I would think you could SLi it with a 660ti just to run NVflash and clear or reflash the bios.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I'm actually wondering if it's my SLi bridge honestly. I just can't see that card just failing out of nowhere.
> 
> I would think you could SLi it with a 660ti just to run NVflash and clear or reflash the bios.


I put the card into my daughter's system and it works fine. Im going to go ahead and flash it back to stock while I have it running. I dont know whats up with the Ryzen system. Ive never had this much trouble building a system before.

UPDATE: Flashing bios in another pc worked. Ryzen system is rising!


----------



## Kujen

I've had the Gigabyte 780 Ghz edition for over 3 years, and it's always had a problem with the display driver crashing in some games. (Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.) I still don't know what causes it. Some people have mentioned it's because of the change in voltage due to boost and changing power states, or just unstable OC. I have never increased it from its factory overclock.

I have to lower the core clock in Afterburner by around -15 to -40 to keep it from crashing. As shown in the image here, left side is stock and right side is with a -15 core clock offset. The spikes in voltage limit are when it crashed.



I was wondering if flashing the skyn3t custom BIOS rev 4 would resolve the issue, so I wouldn't have to downclock anymore? Or is there something else I can do to fix it? Too late to RMA. I've never flashed a custom BIOS before, and I run on stock air cooling - Would it be safe to flash? I just want it to at least run at its factory overclock without crashing.


----------



## deadsmiley

Gigabyte GTX780 Ghz Edition B1 Version 80.80.31.00.0E working well for my GTX 780 reference card. My card had a 80.80.31.xx.xx BIOS so I took a chance.


----------



## darklord66

Good night , I have a question about a bios of the forum:
the bios "skyn3t-37-Ref-OC
Nvidia GTX 780 OC reference
Version 80.10.37.00.80"

I have reference model 80.10.36.00.01, can I use this 80.10.37.00.80 without problems?
thank you


----------



## mongoled

I recently acquired a Asus GTX780 DCII OC,

having it running on water with the default bios (see sig)

Current clocks are 1293/3580 which are stable

So i decided to flash the skynet bios for my card.

But for some reason the same clocks I was running before are no longer stable!

Even if I drop the voltage to be the same as before the flash i have alot of screen corruption then the PC will hard lock.

Need to do a hard reset.

I thought the BIOS would improve my results not make them worse


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 780 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - Wednesday 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that awesome GPU power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us - see attached link.

October 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> I recently acquired a Asus GTX780 DCII OC,
> 
> having it running on water with the default bios (see sig)
> 
> Current clocks are 1293/3580 which are stable
> 
> So i decided to flash the skynet bios for my card.
> 
> But for some reason the same clocks I was running before are no longer stable!
> 
> Even if I drop the voltage to be the same as before the flash i have alot of screen corruption then the PC will hard lock.
> 
> Need to do a hard reset.
> 
> I thought the BIOS would improve my results not make them worse


What voltage are you running at 1293? My HOF would keep stable at 1293/1306 (depending on the game) at 1.2V without going over 65C.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> What voltage are you running at 1293? My HOF would keep stable at 1293/1306 (depending on the game) at 1.2V without going over 65C.


Hi!

I figured it out, after more reading I understood that the official modified bios for our boards is terrible but the HOF one is good!

After flashing the HOF bios I could hold the clocks you have posted at 1.2v.

Currently running 1332/3522 @ 1.3v water cooled (in sig)

Although the memory is game stable at above 3580 mhz it would not pass realbench (didnt try with higher ocp of 140%)


----------



## chris32

hello !
i have a little problem with my Palit super jeststream : after an oc test (using modds of the 1st post), i cannot boot with it (black screen). I've tried the cold boot bug fix technique (using a gt320 + unplugging the 780 from psu) but it doesn't apear in gpu-z...
Have any advice ?
Thx


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone have their voltages just not adjust through afterburner all of a sudden? Started to push my OC on a single card which should be doable with more volts as i have the rad space to keep the heat down. Noticed my voltage never changed. Doesn't matter if i had 100mv to max it at 1.212 under AB it doesn't actually change..

*EDIT*

Had to force constant voltage.


----------



## Shortydesbwa

Nvidia black/grey screen, freeze, tdr, CUDA errors...
FIX with "Nvidia Inspector Profiles"


http://imgur.com/wM6xV


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Shutdown, disable, or uninstall MSI Afterburner or anything similar.
Download, install and open Nvidia Inspector
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html
Click on "Profile Settings"
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Click this little arrow to choose your profile.
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Choose beetween games or apps etc...
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
You can write the firsts letters to find it faster.
Click on "Apply changes"
RIP Nvidia crashes!
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## UniqueRuh

Hello everyone! I'm new here.
I'm very happy to see a page dedicated only for GTX 780 owners!
I'm sure here I'll get some help!

I have a GTX 780 AMP! Edition by Zotac and I have a goal with it: Hit stable 1200 Mhz on it.
i've tried many times to reach 1200 Mhz, but I never make it stable, the max I got was 1137 Mhz stable (+ 15 mV.) (my current clock)

I also tried raising the voltage to +38 even +45mV. But it didn't get stable @ 1200 Mhz

I have a "low" ASIC, only 64% and I know it's hard to get a good OC with this ASIC, but it's not impossible.
I've heard a stuff named BIOS mod, where we could change the original BIOS and set a modded one, with higher clocks and voltages, I'd like to learn a lil' more about this, can you guys tell me?

Do you guys think it's possible to get 1200 Mhz on my card?
here's a picture of my girl.


----------



## dracconus

So I'm probably either going to make a lot of people smile with hopeful anticipation or really irritated with me, I guess we'll just have to see how this goes...

The other day whilst scouring my facebook local marketplace I found a guy that was selling his GTX 780 for 35 bucks. I told him I had 25 at the moment, and asked if that was okay with him to which he agreed. Now, the disclaimer: I NEVER expected this GPU to work, since the pictures, well, they were a bit disconcerting. The graphics card was an ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 - It had ONE single blue fan (Yes, I said blue. This led me to believe at first that this was either a very poorly treated card, or a scam, but I had to take the chance for 25 bucks), and a missing fan shroud.

So off I went after we agreed to the price of $25 to go meet this mystery seller at his house (Starting to think less that it's a scam, and more along the lines that he probably just painted the fan.)

I get to his house, it's dark, so we just do a quick exchange, and chat a bit about computer modding and such, since I told him I'd be modding this card, and putting better cooling on it.He heads back inside, and I jump into my car and drive back home (about five minutes away.)
I get home and immediately start breaking the card down. Immediately I notice the sheer weight of this thing. Between the steel, reinforcement stabilizing bracket, and the steel backplate this card is HEAVY AS HELL, and I LOVE IT!

I take off the fan, and sure enough, it's been painted blue (Who would DO such a thing?)

I go into my drawer-o-fans, and grab a Cooler Master 120mm [email protected] h2o, and a Rosewill 120mm 72CFM 2.9mm/h2o fan, (the only two spares on which I had already cut wires) and at first, I attempt splicing them together, and running them off the fan controller on the card (Yeah, didn't really expect that to work either, but it was worth a shot) but to no avail. So I splice them into a single 3pin fan connector head, and get back to work (I Have the MSI 970 Gaming Motherboard in this particular rig, so there's a fan header like RIGHT above the PCIex16 slot that I can use SpeedFan to regulate temperatures with.



I re-paste the card with Arctic's MX-4 Paste, reassemble it, and voila..uhh...I have an extra screw. I tear it back down, and re-reassemble it, realizing my mistake, and get all the screws in the right spot, and plug it in, and fire it up...

BLACK SCREEN

Crap, knew it, well, wait, let me see something here (sets Dell S2740 Monitor as HDMI instead of DVI - R9 270x didn't have DVI)
Power up the rig, and BAM! MSI Startup Logo (excitement building **** IT WORKS! - Now will it crash once the driver loads?)

Fast forward a bit, I get it loaded into the O.S. Removed the drivers for AMD (AFTER ensuring the Nvidia ones didn't kill the card) and currently have the fan speed set to 50% at all times.
I research the typical run temps, and max safe temps for the card, and program SpeedFan to control my System 1 Fan (the two fans I have on the GPU) to certain temp curves.

The mod is "complete." Now it's time to load up GPU-Z and check out the ASIC sco...HOLY *****
The ASIC on this card was 74.3% - That's VERY Unexpected for a $25 card!



Okay, Drac...calm down...breathe, you've got this. It's time to see what this baby can do.
After SEVERAL hours of overclocking, changing settings for power draw, undervolting, overvolting, etc. I've come to the maximum that this card can handle WITHOUT a bios mod.

*The Result:* A whopping 42% overclock ON AIR COOLING WITH THE STOCK HEATSINK! AND I NEVER GO OVER 65C!!!!!



Validation:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/gezvq

Now, I HAVE gotten higher clocks on the core with lesser on the memory; but the result on that is slight instability (my PSU atm is only a Cougar A760) as well as lower scores, so I'm not even going to bother validating that one.

I have tidied up the system a bit, and sleeved the red, and black case wires for the power, reset, etc. so here's a picture of the entire rig as it sits right now:


1080p Benchmark result fully maxed in Valley @ 1345.6 Core/ 3505.6 Mem


----------



## nostra

Why does the skyn3t bios links not work? :O


----------



## nostra

is there anywhere i can download skyn3ts custom bios, elsewhere when they currently not are working on the site?


----------



## Shodin10k

Found downloadable links here:

http://forum.benchmark.pl/topic/110968-mod-vbios-y-gtx-780/


----------



## djthrottleboi

has anyone here tried 4k with no AA


----------



## mksteez

Whats the max refresh rate for the 780? 240hz?


----------



## OGCommodore64

Hey guys n gals. I was able to flash my Zotac GTX 780 AMP with skynet bios and bump it up to 1324mhz core and 6900mhz memory clocks with 150% power target and 1.212 volts. So far its been stable in rog real bench, unique valley (90 fps avg. @ 75 C top temp.), userbenchmarks, and sisoftware sandra. I was just curious of this high of core clock is typical or heard of, seems pretty high to me. It might be my now stable overclock on my system in my sig. Being able to help deliver the higher speeds. Just looking for some thoughts. Havent tried it in a game yet, still benchmarking/stress testing system since my 4.4ghz overclock on cpu. Thanks.


----------



## Blackops_2

OGCommodore64 said:


> Hey guys n gals. I was able to flash my Zotac GTX 780 AMP with skynet bios and bump it up to 1324mhz core and 6900mhz memory clocks with 150% power target and 1.212 volts. So far its been stable in rog real bench, unique valley (90 fps avg. @ 75 C top temp.), userbenchmarks, and sisoftware sandra. I was just curious of this high of core clock is typical or heard of, seems pretty high to me. It might be my now stable overclock on my system in my sig. Being able to help deliver the higher speeds. Just looking for some thoughts. Havent tried it in a game yet, still benchmarking/stress testing system since my 4.4ghz overclock on cpu. Thanks.


That's pretty high for anything outside the HOF, lightening, or Classified. Congrats. I have two Classifieds and have had trouble getting them to both run at 1200 on the core. I actually had to reflash bios trying to do so due to corruption. I'm fairly sure the 850w psu isn't cutting it, plan to drain and put my 1250 in it soon. I run one most of the time at 1215/6200. Least that or i'm just unlucky with 780 classifieds. Which from my understanding were hitting 1300+ fairly easy. Temps never break 45C either. Though 6x fans, a pump, 3770k @ 4.5ghz, i think i'm approaching the envelope of the PSU, that or it's just old and dying.


----------



## kithylin

Blackops_2 said:


> That's pretty high for anything outside the HOF, lightening, or Classified. Congrats. I have two Classifieds and have had trouble getting them to both run at 1200 on the core. I actually had to reflash bios trying to do so due to corruption. I'm fairly sure the 850w psu isn't cutting it, plan to drain and put my 1250 in it soon. I run one most of the time at 1215/6200. Least that or i'm just unlucky with 780 classifieds. Which from my understanding were hitting 1300+ fairly easy. Temps never break 45C either. Though 6x fans, a pump, 3770k @ 4.5ghz, i think i'm approaching the envelope of the PSU, that or it's just old and dying.


It might very well be your power supply. I bought a random used GTX 780 classified off ebay about 3 months ago for a budget build computer for "retro gaming", and a backup to my x99 computer and it has 86.1% ASIC quality (according to an older version of gpu-z) and it runs 1267 mhz core and 7200 mhz ram on 1.205v perfectly stable. I had it at 7600 mhz ram for the first month but it proved to be quite unstable and I had to back it down yesterday to 7200 mhz ram instead. It's running in a system with a i5-2500K @ 5.0 ghz @ 1.608v.

I've been trying to tune the bios myself with kepler bios tuner, I have experience tuning a lot of GTX 600 series and I've set all the voltage where I want to for the 780, but it just never applies when I'm in games and I don't understand why. I'm trying to get either 1.212v or 1.225v but it just won't go over 1.205v with bios for some dumb reason. I have the old Classified Voltage Tool, and I can use that and manually set it to anything and it shows applied in gpu-z, and it runs hotter when voltage is up so it's doing it.. classified voltage tool has even let me apply like, 1.237v, 1.250v, 1.275v, 1.300v, etc, and they all apply. But.. not with bios. It's the darndest thing.

But I'm not really mad, 1267 core and 7200 ram is perfectly -fine- for a GTX 780. And it tops out around 80c - 85c with the stock cooler from EVGA. I'd love to water cool it but I can't find a block anywhere, this system has the custom loop in it already for the cpu and enough radiator for the 780, just no block. I'm not really familiar with how this compares with other cards, is this exceptionally good for air cooled 780's? Or just average?

Also, Blackops_2: Do you have a 3dmark firestrike score of both of your 780's together with your 3770K by chance? I've been considering getting another 780 classy card for this one at some point. I saw one on ebay for $154 just recently with free shipping.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Blackops_2

Yeah i will when i get home. Though the best clocks i ever got in SLi were 1150/6200. I might can bench higher though if you want a specific clock i can pump some volts and give it a try. I need to drain it and put the 1250 in there and see if that's the issue. I've just never heard of Classys clocking this low. You want me to run stock? Or Skyn3t? Stock my original card boost to 1137mhz and the other to 1110mhz. 

To me and this is just me SLi isn't really worth it. Less running 4k or shooting for 144hz 1440p (which 780s aren't going to do at this point) i'd rather have a single card solution every time. Too many games especially the most recent ones do not support SLi and have no SLi profiles. It looks cool and maybe it's just my attitude because i have't hit the mark i had hoped to achieve which was around 1250/7000 on both cards and again my 3770k at 4.5ghz where it is. I will say TW3, GoW 4, and GTA V with DSR were quite fun to run SLi in. I also need SLi for Dishonored 2. Game is so poorly optimized for Kepler or poorly optimized in general that i can't manage 60fps without the second card.


----------



## kithylin

Blackops_2 said:


> Too many games especially the most recent ones do not support SLi and have no SLi profiles.


Fortunately, those of us that know our way around nvidia inspector can just create profiles manually and still get positive scaling and good results with SLI systems. Just because nvidia didn't make a profile for a game doesn't mean it doesn't support SLI. And for firestrike, just, whatever you can run that's stable. I'm just trying to get a general idea of overclocked 780's in SLI and where they slot-in for performance. In my rudimentary maths, it should be about GTX 1080 Level.


----------



## Blackops_2

kithylin said:


> Fortunately, those of us that know our way around nvidia inspector can just create profiles manually and still get positive scaling and good results with SLI systems. Just because nvidia didn't make a profile for a game doesn't mean it doesn't support SLI. And for firestrike, just, whatever you can run that's stable. I'm just trying to get a general idea of overclocked 780's in SLI and where they slot-in for performance. In my rudimentary maths, it should be about GTX 1080 Level.


Yeah i know nothing of it lol, i jumped into SLi pretty wet behind the ears and still am. So it's been so so for me. I'll run them at 1150/6200 which is what i got regularly with both cards.


----------



## Blackops_2

Here it is bud at 1215/6200
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27732133?


----------



## kithylin

Blackops_2 said:


> Here it is bud at 1215/6200
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27732133?


I found this through hwbot, random result from someone with a 1080: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/12780789

Not too far off.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm still convinced the seasonic 850w is holding me back from higher clocks. Thing gets super loud in benching. 

But yeah graphics score is very similar.


----------



## kithylin

Blackops_2 said:


> I'm still convinced the seasonic 850w is holding me back from higher clocks. Thing gets super loud in benching.
> 
> But yeah graphics score is very similar.


Grab a Kill-a-watt plug in meter, or something similar to measure the load AC Side? 100% load would probably be about 900 something for a 850W power supply.


----------



## Blackops_2

kithylin said:


> Grab a Kill-a-watt plug in meter, or something similar to measure the load AC Side? 100% load would probably be about 900 something for a 850W power supply.


I actually got one of those last year, maybe that's not it then. I pull about 650-700 at the wall. Even with 150 power target and volts cranked as high as they can go. Maybe it's something else, i have always heard OCing is harder in SLi. 1200 on each is fine with me i'd like to get the memory clocks higher though.


----------



## kithylin

Blackops_2 said:


> I actually got one of those last year, maybe that's not it then. I pull about 650-700 at the wall. Even with 150 power target and volts cranked as high as they can go. Maybe it's something else, i have always heard OCing is harder in SLi. 1200 on each is fine with me i'd like to get the memory clocks higher though.


I don't know exactly what power supply you have, since you've just said "seasonic 850W" so I picked a random 80+ gold seasonic 850W and looked it up on jonnyguru's website for example for you, see here: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=531

This is how power supplies work, the 850W figure is only DC side power (inside your computer). Due to how power supplies work, they always draw more power AC side (Wall plug side) than they are providing inside the computer (DC side). This is why we have different "color tiers", different tiers are more efficient than others at the conversion process, less draw AC side for the same power draw inside the computer. Also most power supplies are more efficent in the middle of their power profile. Like if you have a 850W unit, efficiency drops off bad at 90% load and above. You can see in the table there this random 850W gold unit in the JG website has 90% and 89% efficiency at 175W - 635W of load, then drops down to 86% @ 845W.

Anyway, The 80+ gold seasonic I found in JG website shows that with an 89% efficiency unit it would draw 700 watts from the wall to provide 635 watts of power to your components. And 86% efficiency unit (95% load) it would pull 972 watts from the wall for providing 845 watts to your components. 

So maybe by reading this table it would give you some idea that for 650-700 watts @ the wall for a 850W power supply (And you're most likely gold or better I would imagine), it looks like only loading it to 60% - 75% capacity.

However sometimes power supplies are really old and over time the capacitors degrade and they may not be as stable for overclocking as they were when new, that's a factor too. I have a 1KW one here that's 5 years old that's like that: It works perfectly fine for "stock" setups with most computers but I've found it to be rather unstable when overclocking to the point that it doesn't overclock as well or as far with computer components compared to my 3 month old EVGA SuperNova P2 850W for example.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just looked it up, it's the Seasonic M12II 850w bronze. I've got a seasonic X-1250 gold that i meant to use for this build but was going to save it for the next one. I'll have to find the order date but it has been used for at least 2-3 years because i had it on an FX-8320 @ 4.7ghz and one of my Classifieds. But yeah i need to switch them out regardless honestly just because the 1250 was originally intended to be it.


----------



## kithylin

Blackops_2 said:


> Just looked it up, it's the Seasonic M12II 850w bronze. I've got a seasonic X-1250 gold that i meant to use for this build but was going to save it for the next one. I'll have to find the order date but it has been used for at least 2-3 years because i had it on an FX-8320 @ 4.7ghz and one of my Classifieds. But yeah i need to switch them out regardless honestly just because the 1250 was originally intended to be it.


Sounds good and good luck with that. I was just trying to share information / educate folks some on how power supplies work. It can be a tad confusing sometimes, 850W power supplies don't mean 850W max draw @ the wall side.


----------



## Blackops_2

kithylin said:


> Sounds good and good luck with that. I was just trying to share information / educate folks some on how power supplies work. It can be a tad confusing sometimes, 850W power supplies don't mean 850W max draw @ the wall side.


I appreciate i never really learned how they worked honestly. Just looked at my sig that PSU has been going since November of 14, so maybe a tad old and possibly not enough? I benched one of these cards at 1350/7000 with the voltage tool when i had it with the fx-8320, haven't been able to get near that since i put the SLi rig together.


----------



## kithylin

Blackops_2 said:


> I appreciate i never really learned how they worked honestly. Just looked at my sig that PSU has been going since November of 14, so maybe a tad old and possibly not enough? I benched one of these cards at 1350/7000 with the voltage tool when i had it with the fx-8320, haven't been able to get near that since i put the SLi rig together.


It's hard to say really, it depends on what capacitors they used when they made the thing and how good of a quality they were. Different manufacturers use different capacitors and some of them hold up against degradation over time better than others that may use cheaper capacitors so.. it's kinda difficult to really know. I just mentioned it because it's one possibility that may effect it. My 1KW that doesn't OC very well today was a refurbished unit sent back to me from SeaSonic after a warranty claim, It never worked quite right like the original did and I just keep it around for basic testing of older computers or stock setups on certain machines.


----------



## Blackops_2

Here's the review for the M12 II Evo http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=356

Funny he mentions the only time the fan really gets noticeable and kicks in is on test 5 which is 847w DC/1021w AC. Everytime i've tried to substantially push and anytime i'm benching or running SLi the fan gets pretty damn loud. Granted it's not a definitive test. I'm going to put the wattman on and hit up firestrike tonight.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

different memory brand on each card can limit u also - have a look in gpu-z


----------



## Currency Lad

OK. Anyone know why the first page (and all its links) are inaccessible?

Short of that, I managed to find the skyn3t BIOS I was after on a Polish website:
http://forum.benchmark.pl/topic/110968-mod-vbios-y-gtx-780/

But does anyone have a link to the EZ3Flash tool?

[EDIT]: Scratch all of the above. Turns out it was just OCN's "Enhanced Mobile View" causing the first page to show completely blank. Other pages work fine. Go figure!

Come on OCN - fix this nonsense.


----------



## kithylin

Currency Lad said:


> OK. Anyone know why the first page (and all its links) are inaccessible?
> 
> Short of that, I managed to find the skyn3t BIOS I was after on a Polish website:
> http://forum.benchmark.pl/topic/110968-mod-vbios-y-gtx-780/
> 
> But does anyone have a link to the EZ3Flash tool?
> 
> [EDIT]: Scratch all of the above. Turns out it was just OCN's "Enhanced Mobile View" causing the first page to show completely blank. Other pages work fine. Go figure!
> 
> Come on OCN - fix this nonsense.


Why would you flash any other bios other than what came with your card? We have all the editing tools for years now. Just post your bios and describe what you want done to it and either I or someone else will edit it for you. It's much safer to edit the original bios for your card and it's quite dangerous to ever flash any other bios to your card for any reason.


----------



## Currency Lad

kithylin said:


> Currency Lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Anyone know why the first page (and all its links) are inaccessible?
> 
> Short of that, I managed to find the skyn3t BIOS I was after on a Polish website:
> http://forum.benchmark.pl/topic/110968-mod-vbios-y-gtx-780/
> 
> But does anyone have a link to the EZ3Flash tool?
> 
> [EDIT]: Scratch all of the above. Turns out it was just OCN's "Enhanced Mobile View" causing the first page to show completely blank. Other pages work fine. Go figure!
> 
> Come on OCN - fix this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you flash any other bios other than what came with your card? We have all the editing tools for years now. Just post your bios and describe what you want done to it and either I or someone else will edit it for you. It's much safer to edit the original bios for your card and it's quite dangerous to ever flash any other bios to your card for any reason.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response.

I know that BIOS editing tools for the Kepler series have been around since the release of GTX 780 but these weren't without their own problems.

The skyn3t BIOSes have been available since the start of this thread and successfully used by many users. They edit at a deeper level than Kepler BIOS Tweaker can achieve. Specifically, they disable GPU Boost 2.0 and allow a higher power target, enabling higher stable overclocks. You would need to research the earliest posts in this now 2500 page thread (particularly skyn3t's and OccamRazor's posts) for details.

I myself successfully used skyn3t's BIOS for my own water-cooled GTX 780 cards back in the day (running GTX 1080Ti now).

This request obviously wasn't for myself but for a nephew who has a pair of EVGA reference cards in SLI that he wants to get more out of.

Having said all that, I welcome your offer and will happily post his GPU BIOS when I find the time to work on them.


----------



## kithylin

Currency Lad said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I know that BIOS editing tools for the Kepler series have been around since the release of GTX 780 but these weren't without their own problems.
> 
> The skyn3t BIOSes have been available since the start of this thread and successfully used by many users. They edit at a deeper level than Kepler BIOS Tweaker can achieve. Specifically, they disable GPU Boost 2.0 and allow a higher power target, enabling higher stable overclocks. You would need to research the earliest posts in this now 2500 page thread (particularly skyn3t's and OccamRazor's posts) for details.
> 
> I myself successfully used skyn3t's BIOS for my own water-cooled GTX 780 cards back in the day (running GTX 1080Ti now).
> 
> This request obviously wasn't for myself but for a nephew who has a pair of EVGA reference cards in SLI that he wants to get more out of.
> 
> Having said all that, I welcome your offer and will happily post his GPU BIOS when I find the time to work on them.


I did not know any of this. I was under the impression we can easily disable the power limits in kepler bios editor by just setting some high amount the card will never be able to reach (no matter how far you overclock it) like 600 watts, and then just flash it. Also, you never want to completely disable boost. You generally want to just raise the boost clock higher. But, I've had problems with my EVGA classified GTX 780 not applying the voltage I specify in kepler bios tuner so maybe the program doesn't tune everything it's supposed to. It does seem to at least disable power limits though.


----------



## Currency Lad

kithylin said:


> Currency Lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I know that BIOS editing tools for the Kepler series have been around since the release of GTX 780 but these weren't without their own problems.
> 
> The skyn3t BIOSes have been available since the start of this thread and successfully used by many users. They edit at a deeper level than Kepler BIOS Tweaker can achieve. Specifically, they disable GPU Boost 2.0 and allow a higher power target, enabling higher stable overclocks. You would need to research the earliest posts in this now 2500 page thread (particularly skyn3t's and OccamRazor's posts) for details.
> 
> I myself successfully used skyn3t's BIOS for my own water-cooled GTX 780 cards back in the day (running GTX 1080Ti now).
> 
> This request obviously wasn't for myself but for a nephew who has a pair of EVGA reference cards in SLI that he wants to get more out of.
> 
> Having said all that, I welcome your offer and will happily post his GPU BIOS when I find the time to work on them.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know any of this. I was under the impression we can easily disable the power limits in kepler bios editor by just setting some high amount the card will never be able to reach (no matter how far you overclock it) like 600 watts, and then just flash it. Also, you never want to completely disable boost. You generally want to just raise the boost clock higher. But, I've had problems with my EVGA classified GTX 780 not applying the voltage I specify in kepler bios tuner so maybe the program doesn't tune everything it's supposed to. It does seem to at least disable power limits though.
Click to expand...

No worries.

GPU Boost 3.0 (and presumably the new GPU Boost 4.0 for the 20 series) works much better than GPU Boost 2.0 under Kepler. It's been a while since I had my 780s so perhaps GPU Boost 2.0 works better with the latest drivers - I don't know.

But back in the day, GPU Boost 2.0 was an absolute pain to get a high stable overclock with - that's why there was an advantage to disabling it. Skyn3t's BIOSes (they were tailored for each card) allowed you to run at your highest stable overclock all the time provided you had the headroom. I forgot to mention they also unlocked the voltage to a maximum 1.212V (up from nVIdia's default 1.168V). Unfortunately, Kepler was the last generation that could be successfully edited at the low level that skyn3t did it.

If I recall correctly, I was able to get a stable overclock of 1350MHz on the core and 7200MHz on the memory with my cards using skyn3t's BIOS. Other people couldn't achieve better than say 1200MHz on the core and 6500MHz on the memory, so your mileage may vary. The silicone lottery still applies.

I recall people posting similar problems with Kepler BIOS Tweaker not applying the set voltages correctly as you mentioned and also recall problems with the power tables. You might want to research some of the earliest posts in this thread for information (just do a search for KBT within the thread).

If you're interested, all the info and links to skyn3t's BIOSes are on the first page of this thread. Just proceed with caution and use common sense. Backup your own BIOS first in case something goes wrong (use NVFlash - GPUZ doesn't always backup correctly). Then you can always reflash back provided you have access to another GPU (any one will do) and a 2nd PCIE slot on your motherboard.

Don't do the LLC mod (it was discovered later to cause instability) and don't up the voltage beyond 1.3V unless you have extreme cooling, especially on the VRMs. On air you don't want to go above 1.212V.

Be sure to read OccamRazor's guide on the first page and also check out some of his posts. He was super super helpful to many users back in the day.

Have a good one!


----------



## kithylin

Currency Lad said:


> No worries.
> 
> GPU Boost 3.0 (and presumably the new GPU Boost 4.0 for the 20 series) works much better than GPU Boost 2.0 under Kepler. It's been a while since I had my 780s so perhaps GPU Boost 2.0 works better with the latest drivers - I don't know.
> 
> But back in the day, GPU Boost 2.0 was an absolute pain to get a high stable overclock with - that's why there was an advantage to disabling it. Skyn3t's BIOSes (they were tailored for each card) allowed you to run at your highest stable overclock all the time provided you had the headroom. I forgot to mention they also unlocked the voltage to a maximum 1.212V (up from nVIdia's default 1.168V). Unfortunately, Kepler was the last generation that could be successfully edited at the low level that skyn3t did it.
> 
> If I recall correctly, I was able to get a stable overclock of 1350MHz on the core and 7200MHz on the memory with my cards using skyn3t's BIOS. Other people couldn't achieve better than say 1200MHz on the core and 6500MHz on the memory, so your mileage may vary. The silicone lottery still applies.
> 
> I recall people posting similar problems with Kepler BIOS Tweaker not applying the set voltages correctly as you mentioned and also recall problems with the power tables. You might want to research some of the earliest posts in this thread for information (just do a search for KBT within the thread).
> 
> If you're interested, all the info and links to skyn3t's BIOSes are on the first page of this thread. Just proceed with caution and use common sense. Backup your own BIOS first in case something goes wrong (use NVFlash - GPUZ doesn't always backup correctly). Then you can always reflash back provided you have access to another GPU (any one will do) and a 2nd PCIE slot on your motherboard.
> 
> Don't do the LLC mod (it was discovered later to cause instability) and don't up the voltage beyond 1.3V unless you have extreme cooling, especially on the VRMs. On air you don't want to go above 1.212V.
> 
> Be sure to read OccamRazor's guide on the first page and also check out some of his posts. He was super super helpful to many users back in the day.
> 
> Have a good one!


Thanks for the info. My GTX 780 in my "Retro Computer" today is the EVGA GTX 780 Classified version and is supposed to be one of 3 cards in the 780 line (the others being MSI Lightning and The K|NGP|N) that are supposed to allow unlimited voltage control well beyond 1.212v. And in fact in the beginning I had mine running at 1.287v under a custom bios I tuned myself with Kepler Bios Tweaker just fine. I don't know exactly what happened but then later in the same computer I saw it was only running 1.208v suddenly. And now I can't get it to go any higher than 1.208v no matter what I do. If I had an EEVBOT I could probably push it further but sadly they're Unobtanium. I'm still leery about using any other bios and I currently have the card stable @ 1267 Mhz even with 1.208v max, so I'm happy enough with it as is. And that's with full boost table enabled with multiple steps and letting the card boost up/down all over the place as it needs to, which also leads to nice power consumption. I got lucky and got a card with 84% ASIC Quality used off ebay. And it's air cooled with the (admittedly huge) factory air cooler from EVGA and perfectly fine. Maxes out 75c in gaming, 84c in benchmarks, but that might be the crappy small case I have it in and might be improved in a bigger case later. My only complaint is back when I had the voltage successfully running at 1.287v with my kepler-bios-tweaker-tuned-stock-bios on it, it would run 7804 Mhz ram perfectly stable all day, I have benchmark results from it running that ram clock and everything. But now down at 1.208v I had to drop it down to 7220 Mhz ram speed for stability. I'm still not sure what exactly happened there. Maybe the card's degrading, but I doubt that. EVGA Classified cards are designed to run high OC 24-7 for years.


----------



## Currency Lad

kithylin said:


> Thanks for the info. My GTX 780 in my "Retro Computer" today is the EVGA GTX 780 Classified version and is supposed to be one of 3 cards in the 780 line (the others being MSI Lightning and The K|NGP|N) that are supposed to allow unlimited voltage control well beyond 1.212v. And in fact in the beginning I had mine running at 1.287v under a custom bios I tuned myself with Kepler Bios Tweaker just fine. I don't know exactly what happened but then later in the same computer I saw it was only running 1.208v suddenly. And now I can't get it to go any higher than 1.208v no matter what I do. If I had an EEVBOT I could probably push it further but sadly they're Unobtanium. I'm still leery about using any other bios and I currently have the card stable @ 1267 Mhz even with 1.208v max, so I'm happy enough with it as is. And that's with full boost table enabled with multiple steps and letting the card boost up/down all over the place as it needs to, which also leads to nice power consumption. I got lucky and got a card with 84% ASIC Quality used off ebay. And it's air cooled with the (admittedly huge) factory air cooler from EVGA and perfectly fine. Maxes out 75c in gaming, 84c in benchmarks, but that might be the crappy small case I have it in and might be improved in a bigger case later. My only complaint is back when I had the voltage successfully running at 1.287v with my kepler-bios-tweaker-tuned-stock-bios on it, it would run 7804 Mhz ram perfectly stable all day, I have benchmark results from it running that ram clock and everything. But now down at 1.208v I had to drop it down to 7220 Mhz ram speed for stability. I'm still not sure what exactly happened there. Maybe the card's degrading, but I doubt that. EVGA Classified cards are designed to run high OC 24-7 for years.


Fair enough. That's certainly a nice card you have. Not sure if skyn3t ever made a BIOS specifically for the Classy (he did for the Galaxy HOF) but in any case, given your possible degradation issues, it probably wouldn't be wise anyway.

Sorry to hear about your possible degradation. Not knowledgeable enough to be able to pinpoint the cause for sure. I do know that on air the VRMs will run 20-30 degrees Celsius hotter than your core even under the best of circumstances. If you're running it in a small case starved of airflow and hitting 84 degrees Celsius on the core during benchmarks, then the VRMs may have been getting stressed.

It probably wouldn't hurt to put it in a case with better airflow for the long-term health of the card.

Still, 7220MHz is still a pretty nice overclock for the memory. Not sure that any higher would be that much noticeable in games.

Were you able to hit higher than 1267MHz on the core when you had the voltage at 1.287V? Remember, my cards were on water with the VRMs additionally cooled by the block and also the water was chilled, which is the only reason I was able to hit 1350MHz.


----------



## kithylin

Currency Lad said:


> Fair enough. That's certainly a nice card you have. Not sure if skyn3t ever made a BIOS specifically for the Classy (he did for the Galaxy HOF) but in any case, given your possible degradation issues, it probably wouldn't be wise anyway.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your possible degradation. Not knowledgeable enough to be able to pinpoint the cause for sure. I do know that on air the VRMs will run 20-30 degrees Celsius hotter than your core even under the best of circumstances. If you're running it in a small case starved of airflow and hitting 84 degrees Celsius on the core during benchmarks, then the VRMs may have been getting stressed.
> 
> It probably wouldn't hurt to put it in a case with better airflow for the long-term health of the card.
> 
> Still, 7220MHz is still a pretty nice overclock for the memory. Not sure that any higher would be that much noticeable in games.
> 
> Were you able to hit higher than 1267MHz on the core when you had the voltage at 1.287V? Remember, my cards were on water with the VRMs additionally cooled by the block and also the water was chilled, which is the only reason I was able to hit 1350MHz.


Well I have a water loop in the system that could handle that card and I have a credit card. I would -LOVE- to get a block for that card but can't find one anywhere today. And yeah I know about the vrm heating. I forgot to mention that I do have the EVGA Classified Voltage tool stand-alone utility and I can manually set it to 1.287v again, click apply and it will run 1.287v just fine and even run the higher ram clock I had before perfectly fine, stable, no crashing and just hunky dory all day. So there's nothing wrong with the card physically, I even gamed on it in ark evolved with the card @ 100% load for about 8 hours straight last week @ 1.287v and ram back up (via afterburner) at 7804 Mhz again. It didn't give any issues at all. It just.. won't apply via bios and I don't understand it. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Currency Lad

kithylin said:


> Well I have a water loop in the system that could handle that card and I have a credit card. I would -LOVE- to get a block for that card but can't find one anywhere today. And yeah I know about the vrm heating. I forgot to mention that I do have the EVGA Classified Voltage tool stand-alone utility and I can manually set it to 1.287v again, click apply and it will run 1.287v just fine and even run the higher ram clock I had before perfectly fine, stable, no crashing and just hunky dory all day. So there's nothing wrong with the card physically, I even gamed on it in ark evolved with the card @ 100% load for about 8 hours straight last week @ 1.287v and ram back up (via afterburner) at 7804 Mhz again. It didn't give any issues at all. It just.. won't apply via bios and I don't understand it. I must be doing something wrong.


Well, I'm glad to hear there's nothing wrong with the card physically. Still, better airflow never hurts.

Yeah, I think your chances of finding a waterblock for the Classy today are pretty slim. Maybe post a request in the wanted section of OCN and other forums.

I do vaguely recall Classy owners posting that they had to run the voltage tool to get the voltages to hold. But you'd need the patience to search through this thread to find those posts.

There is a dedicated thread for the Classy (and Kingpin) here on OCN which you probably already know about:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1411500-official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owner-s-club.html

They appear to have moved on to the newer generations of cards, but maybe one of the older members can help you.

Good luck!


----------



## kithylin

Currency Lad said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear there's nothing wrong with the card physically. Still, better airflow never hurts.
> 
> Yeah, I think your chances of finding a waterblock for the Classy today are pretty slim. Maybe post a request in the wanted section of OCN and other forums.
> 
> I do vaguely recall Classy owners posting that they had to run the voltage tool to get the voltages to hold. But you'd need the patience to search through this thread to find those posts.
> 
> There is a dedicated thread for the Classy (and Kingpin) here on OCN which you probably already know about:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1411500-official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owner-s-club.html
> 
> They appear to have moved on to the newer generations of cards, but maybe one of the older members can help you.
> 
> Good luck!


I did not know about that! I thought I'd have to post here. Thank you very much. I'll go check it out in the morning after sleeps.


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here, if you have any EVGA 780 card:

https://www.evga.com/articles/01266/rewind-reward-GTX-780/


> Win a chance to exchange your EVGA Geforce GTX 780 ACX graphics card with a new EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 iCX Technology graphics card. On this edition of EVGA's Rewind Reward, we take a look back at EVGA Active Cooling Xtreme cooling solution for the EVGA 700 series.



GL!


----------



## alancsalt

So not KingPin...


----------



## bbowseroctacore

nv latest driver 416.34 gave my 780 sli some awfull issues - back to 411.7 we go....anyone else have issues?


----------



## kithylin

bbowseroctacore said:


> nv latest driver 416.34 gave my 780 sli some awfull issues - back to 411.7 we go....anyone else have issues?


People in the ARK: Survival Evolved community are reporting wide-spread BSOD's / Blue Screen crashes in ARK with 416.34, even on pascal / 1080 Ti cards, and not just limited to the new RTX cards. I'm on 411.7 with my 1080 Ti and have had no issues with ARK and my one friend I play with daily that has a new RTX 2080 Ti and uses 416.34 is getting random ark crashes and BSOD's too.

So apparently it's a bad driver for everyone stability wise. It effects newer cards too.

What are your problems you're experiencing with 416.34? Crashes? Blue screens?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

@kithylin - no crashes or bsods - on start-up for first couple of minutes i had severe mouse lag, black screens, signal droupout, serious artifacting and screen fragmentation along with loud audio beeps when touching mouse or keyboard - then back to normal after a couple of minutes. have experienced plenty of bad drivers b4 but nothing this severe - reminded me of the signs a bad gpu display just b4 it pulls the pin


----------



## Blackops_2

Funny i finally got Green envy set and running as originally intended. A day before i'm about to switch to Vega 56 i decided to flash Skyn3t's' bios again. As my OC on the stock bios with boost had been crashing on my brother. Pumped 1.215vcore, 150% powertarget and managed the highest stable OC to date. 1254/3150 outright. Passed multiple loops of firestrike stress test topping at 47C. Probably a little memory starved but that has been the weak link in my experience with this card. Face palming for having not retried OCing since moving the system to a different PSU and loop on a single card.


----------



## reliantkcar

got a $5 broken 780 Pny blower and heatgunned it lasted a few months. Planning on zip tie AIO after reheat. Will 1.3v bios let 1300mhz happen for a few benches before it goes to sleep forever?


----------



## darknightbacca

*Regarding Ryzen 7 2700x x GTX 780*



reliantkcar said:


> got a $5 broken 780 Pny blower and heatgunned it lasted a few months. Planning on zip tie AIO after reheat. Will 1.3v bios let 1300mhz happen for a few benches before it goes to sleep forever?


Hi everyone, this thread is regarding custom bios obviously, have ANY of you gotten the GTX 780 Windforce OC card working with a ryzen 7, as there's a KNOWN compatibility issue that dosen't let it display anything, would this custom bios fix all that? has anyone gotten it to or had this issue?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

u need to put an other gpu in - then go into bios and set pcie 2.0 for ur graphics card - then pop the 780 back in - known issue for 7 series ngreedia cards and 2xxx ryzens - hope this sorts ur issues


----------



## kithylin

darknightbacca said:


> Hi everyone, this thread is regarding custom bios obviously, have ANY of you gotten the GTX 780 Windforce OC card working with a ryzen 7, as there's a KNOWN compatibility issue that dosen't let it display anything, would this custom bios fix all that? has anyone gotten it to or had this issue?


I really need to say.. are you seriously trying to use a GTX 780 on a modern day Ryzen 2000 system? That is the biggest bottleneck setup I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Spacehead

reliantkcar said:


> got a $5 broken 780 Pny blower and heatgunned it lasted a few months. Planning on zip tie AIO after reheat. Will 1.3v bios let 1300mhz happen for a few benches before it goes to sleep forever?


Can you tell me how do you heatgun a graphics card? How long you should keep the heatgun on and should you point the GPU with it? My heatgun has only two settings, 400 C and 600 C.


----------



## kithylin

I know they've had a bad history but everything's fine now with this company. They are under new ownership and new management and I have now made 5 different orders from them at different times across 2019 and they have shipped all orders on time and fast and everything is good.

https://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g3...-Water_Blocks_VGA-VGA_Water_Blocks-Page1.html

Go here, and sort list by lowest first and look. They have 5 different full cover water blocks for GTX 700 series cards (mostly 780 and 780 Ti/Titan, one is for GTX 770) They're all for reference PCB's though, no custom PCB blocks here. They're all for $10 each + shipping. Brand new, new old stock. Shipping was about $16 - $17 for one to to Texas.

An archived version of the compatibility document for Watercool Heatkiller line of GPU water blocks that shows the 700 series is here for your reference: https://web.archive.org/web/2014021...de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf


----------



## Darth Viper

Hello Friends, hoping to see some response after 1 and half years of thread inactivity.

I have two MSI 780 Gaming (SLI setup) that went dead last year.

The primary card would stop giving image after loading the nvidia driver (bios, windows boot, and generic vga driver work fine)
The secondary card instead will show plenty of artifacts on desktop, and corrupted 3d rendering when loading games. (again, bios-boot-generic vga work ok)

Honestly I didn't give a damn about them dying on me, because it was May and I could wait a couple of months until RTX 30 came out. But we all know how that turned out... 

So here I am, a year later without a proper graphics card, wondering if this two babies could be repaired somehow (without being too expensive) for a last ride, until current gen cards become available at real prices.

Any advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tatu31

hi i cant find skyn3t custom bios rom 80.10.3A.00.13 for asus gtx 780. help please


----------



## kithylin

tatu31 said:


> hi i cant find skyn3t custom bios rom 80.10.3A.00.13 for asus gtx 780. help please


We used to have it attached as an attachment in the forums but when they moved to new software they deleted all previous attachments, so it's probably gone forever now unless someone still has a copy they can re-post here.


----------



## tatu31

kithylin said:


> We used to have it attached as an attachment in the forums but when they moved to new software they deleted all previous attachments, so it's probably gone forever now unless someone still has a copy they can re-post here.


----------



## Blackops_2

Reinstalling the stock heatsink on my 780 classified to give to a friend. I just realized I don't have the front plate that usually comes on the PCB that the heatsink adheres to. Can I just fill that gap with heat pads and have them directly contact the ACX cooler?


----------

